# Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

Anlaufstelle für die Frischlinge:





						Bundestagswahl 2021 - Der Bundeswahlleiter
					

Alles rund um die Bundestagswahl 2021.




					www.bundeswahlleiter.de
				



Ich bin auf euren Senf zum Thema gespannt.


----------



## P2063 (20. April 2021)

Kanzlerin der grünen Verbotspartei in schwarz-grüner Regierung... ich sollte ernsthaft Pläne machen auszuwandern


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. April 2021)

Söder ist mir zu aggressiv, diese Art Menschen sind mir auch zu Populistisch, nicht der richtige für die Spitze einer Regierung, daher finde ich das Laschet die bessere Wahl ist.
Laschet verliert womöglich potenzielle Rechte Wähler, die Söder anlocken hätte können, aber das finde ich nicht schlecht, lieber mehr nach dem Gewissen handeln als sich zu verstellen um mehr Wähler zu bekommen, wie es in Österreich bei den Schwarzen der Fall war (Aus Schwarz wurde Türkis um mehr Rechte Wähler anzulocken, um die rechten zu schwächen).


P2063 schrieb:


> Kanzlerin der grünen Verbotspartei in schwarz-grüner Regierung


Sei dir da nicht so sicher, es gibt auch Möglichkeiten ohne Schwarz, nicht dass es soweit kommt das sich Schwarz anbiedern muss.
Verbotspartei würde ich streichen, ändern in Vernunftspartei, sie lügen und manipulieren nicht derart um Wähler anzulocken.
Außerdem ist das bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie du dir das vorstellst, in Österreich regieren Schwarz/Grün schon länger gut zusammen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. April 2021)

Tja, die Wahl zw. Pest (Söder) un Cholera (Laschet). Beides nicht lecker.
Ich schaue mir mal in nä. Zeit die Kanzlerkandidatin der Grünen näher an. Kretschmann aus BW hat mich positiv beeindruckt.
Aber unterm Strich kochen se eh alle nur mit Wasser. Der Karren ist zu tief und zu festgefahren.
Gruß T.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. April 2021)

Laschet, Baerbock, Scholz....
Das klingt alles nicht so gut. 
Der eine ist eine rhetorische Schnarchnase, die andere hat sich mit genau nichts für das schwerste Amt qualifiziert und der andere sollte erstmal mit dem Wirecardproblem zurande kommen.
Dann sind da noch rot und bra.. blau.
Die einen sind innerparteilich zerstritten und die anderen, wenn man sich noch Mensch nennen möchte, nicht wählbar. 
Und zu Söder. 
Der vertritt mit der CSU genau ein Bundesland, und genau dafür würde er auch weiter regieren. Ich traue diesem Menschen nicht zu das Amt würdig auszufüllen. 

Ja, das werden 4 lustige Jahre.
Der größte Profiteur der nächsten Jahre wird wohl der Witzeschreiber für die Heuteshow werden.

Trotzdem, geht wählen.


----------



## Schori (20. April 2021)

Lieber Laschet als Söder.
Söder findet sich selbst zu geil um m.M.n. eine Partei oder gar ein Land zu führen.
Laschet ist, freundlich ausgedrückt, langweilig aber zuferlässig.

Ich wünsche der Union tatsächlich, dass sie in die Oppositin muss (ich weiß wird nicht passieren) so, dass sie mal wieder auf den Teppich kommt.
Man kann aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass es so wie es die letzten Jahre lief nicht weitergehen kann. Dazu wurde viel zu viel versäumt oder ignoriert. Sprich Digitalisierung, Energiewende, Klimaschutz, Rentenreform usw.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

P2063 schrieb:


> Kanzlerin der grünen Verbotspartei in schwarz-grüner Regierung... ich sollte ernsthaft Pläne machen auszuwandern


Ich denke, das ist ein bisschen übertrieben bzw. überspitzt. Die Koalition mit den anderen Partnern wird das Programm um einiges entschlanken. Ich habe viel mehr Probleme mit den Programmen der Parteien. Bis jetzt klingt nur das der FDP machbar, reicht aber nicht aus, um den Reformstau von den letzten 10 Jahren wettzumachen. Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir den Aufschwung nach 2009 wegen der Agenda von Gerhard Schröder hatten, der gegen seine eigene Partei regiert hat. In der merkelschen Ära wurde mehr oder weniger nur verwaltet.
Ich halte nicht viel von Anna-Lena, nicht weil sie eine Frau ist, sondern weil sie kaum was vorzuweisen hat. Der Kanzler repräsentiert das höchste Amt, da kann man keine unerfahrene, weltfremde Akademiker in den Ring mit den Putins und Erdogans dieser Welt hinschicken.


Schori schrieb:


> Lieber Laschet als Söder.
> Söder findet sich selbst zu geil um m.M.n. eine Partei oder gar ein Land zu führen.
> Laschet ist, freundlich ausgedrückt, langweilig aber zuferlässig.
> 
> ...


Ich finde auch, dass beide nicht gut genug waren, da man von vorne herein Merz und Röttgen aussortiert hat. Was mir allerdings nicht gefiel, ist die Art und Weise, wie Laschet in den Hinterzmmern zum KK gekürt wurde. Es stank zum Himmel.
Ich möchte aber auf jeden Fall keine RRG-Koalition, sieht man in Berlin, wie es läuft. Ich werde die FDP wählen. Hoffentlich sind sie stark genug nach der Wahl, damit sie Schlimmeres verhindern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Kanzler repräsentiert das höchste Amt


Meines Wissens ist der Bundespräsident höher.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Laschet verliert womöglich potenzielle Rechte Wähler, die Söder anlocken hätte können, aber das finde ich nicht schlecht,


Söder ist der, der auf Kuschelkurs mit den Grünen geht, nicht Laschet.
Jedenfalls ist Söder ein Macher, ein Macher der ein bisschen zu flexibel ist.
Aber er muss ja nicht das vertreten was er macht, sofern er das richtige Händchen hat.


SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> die andere hat sich mit genau nichts für das schwerste Amt qualifiziert


Womit qualifiziert man sich denn genau?


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> wie Laschet in den Hinterzmmern zum KK gekürt wurde.


So will ich das nicht nennen, es gibt halt kein Verfahren das festgelegt wurde und man musste es schnell und spontan machen.
Ich hätte gehofft, dass die Fraktion entscheiden darf weil CDU und CSU dort gemeinsam sitzen, aber was soll es.
Der Kanzlerkandidat ist nicht das selbe wie der Präsidentschaftskandidat in den USA. Daran ist nichts undemokratisch.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist der Bundespräsident höher.


Ja genau, dem Protokoll nach.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Verbotspartei würde ich streichen, ändern in Vernunftspartei, sie lügen und manipulieren nicht derart um Wähler anzulocken.


Das würde ich doppelt unterstreichen.

Beide Spritpreiserhöhungen wurden von den Grünen mitgetragen oder gar vorgeschlagen.
Es hat leider, wie immer, die kleinen Leute getroffen.

Und die Grünen an der Macht fahren KEINE  öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel oder Fahrräder:

https://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/kol...uene-senatorin-guenther-warum-sie-auto-faehrt ,

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...Geheimnis-der-deutschen-Spitzenpolitiker.html  ,

https://www.autobild.de/artikel/politiker-dienstwagen-co2-check-der-duh-2020--18551027.html  .

Und dann quatschen sie auch noch, sorry, Bullshit:
https://www.focus.de/auto/elektroau...de-gibt-nachhilfe-fuer-gruene_id_6939963.html  .




ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie du dir das vorstellst, in Österreich regieren Schwarz/Grün schon länger gut zusammen.


Ja, es wird halt nur die Normalbürger treffen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist der Bundespräsident höher.


Dann das zweithöchste Amt, aber das mit mehr Dampf dahinter.  Ich meine, jedem ist klar, dass Merkel mächtiger als Steinmeier ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. April 2021)

@DJKuhpisse
Es ist wohl eher gemeint "Das höchste im Alltag bewirkende Amt".


Sparanus schrieb:


> Söder ist der, der auf Kuschelkurs mit den Grünen geht, nicht Laschet.


Schau dir mal die Politik Bayerns an bezüglich Ausländer und Grenzen kontrollieren, dass spricht die rechten an.
Aber ja, Söders hin und her zeigt wie er sich biegt um Populistischer zu sein, Bayern hat in der letzten Landtagswahl viel Federn lassen müssen, dort ist das ein Erdbeben gewesen, wo die Grünen und AFD stark zugelegt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> https://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/kol...uene-senatorin-guenther-warum-sie-auto-faehrt ,


Das sind doch Nebenkerzen. Menschen in diesen Ämtern arbeiten auch während der Fahrt
und es geht unter anderem um Vertrauliches. Willst du, dass der Verteidigungsminister die nächsten Truppenverlegungen  bald in der S Bahn bespricht wo jeder zuhören kann?


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Politik Bayerns an bezüglich Ausländer und Grenzen kontrollieren, dass spricht die rechten an.


Ja sag ich doch Populist, aber halt nicht ideologisch auf eine Seite festgelegt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Womit qualifiziert man sich denn genau?


Das mindeste war bisher ein Ministerposten. Also mehr Verantwortung zu tragen als in einer Dorfzeitung.
Es gehört einfach viel Erfahrung dazu mit den entsprechenden Ämtern und der Fähigkeit diese auszufüllen.
Bisher sehe ich es nicht in dieser Person.
Verglichen mit der Vita von Robert Habeck ist diese Entscheidung eine reine Frage der Quote und nicht der Qualität.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Das mindeste war bisher ein Ministerposten. Also mehr Verantwortung zu tragen als in einer Dorfzeitung.


Könnte das eine ziemlich deutsche Sicht sein?
Obama war vorher auch nur 12 Jahre Senator und kein Minister oder Gouverneur eines Staates.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Könnte das eine ziemlich deutsche Sicht sein?
> Obama war vorher auch nur 12 Jahre Senator und kein Minister oder Gouverneur eines Staates.


Vergleich mal die Karriere von Obama mit Baerbock, der Mann hat tatsächlich gearbeitet. Er war sogar in Armenvierteln in Kirchengemeinden tätig gewesen. Er hat Harward Law school mit magnum cum laude abgeschlossen.
Der Vergleich ist weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit verfehlt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Er war sogar in Armenvierteln in Kirchengemeinden tätig gewesen.


Das qualifiziert einen jetzt wieso zum Präsidenten?


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Er hat Harward Law school mit magnum cum laude abgeschlossen.


Baerbock hat auf der London School of Economics and Political Science studiert die ähnlich renommiert ist.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit verfehlt.


Sehe ich anders.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2021)

RTL/ntv-Trendbarometer: Grüne erstmals stärkste Kraft - Union bricht ein - n-tv.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das qualifiziert einen jetzt wieso zum Präsidenten?
> 
> Baerbock hat auf der London School of Economics and Political Science studiert die ähnlich renommiert ist.
> 
> Sehe ich anders.


Das qualifiziert insofern, dass die Person weiß, wie es dem einfachen Michel geht und tatsächlich gearbeitet hat. Law School kann man mit der Politikwissenschaft nicht vergleichen. Das ist, als ob man das Studium der Politikwissenschaft mit Jura gleichsetzen würde, tut es nicht.
Sogar der Laschet hat gearbeitet, Söder ist auch kein Niemand. Habeck wäre die viel bessere Wahl gewesen. Nenne mich konservativ oder "rächts", aber ich habe Probleme mit Leuten/Politikern, die nie richtig gearbeitet haben in den höchsten Ämtern.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

Ich denke sozial-politisch ist Laschet auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das qualifiziert insofern, dass die Person weiß, wie es dem einfachen Michel geht und tatsächlich gearbeitet hat.


Das weiß mein Dönermann auch, das ist meiner Meinung nach kein großer Punkt.
Wir haben in Deutschland ja eher Probleme mit der unteren Mittelschicht.


----------



## Albatros1 (20. April 2021)

N


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

@Albatros1 : es hätte noch schlimmer kommen können. Wenn man mal an Friedrich Merz denkt.

Der nächste Bundeskanzler wird Laschet. Das ist fast so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Entweder mit den Grünen (und FDP)  oder wieder mit der SPD.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sind doch Nebenkerzen. Menschen in diesen Ämtern arbeiten auch während der Fahrt
> und es geht unter anderem um Vertrauliches.


Es geht um die *GRÜNEN*.
Von denen ist niemand in der Bundesregierung.
Und Verteidigungsminister schon gar nicht.

Und die Spritpreise werden erneut steigen, wenn die Weintrinker und Wasserprediger an die Macht kommen.

Der Herr Kretschmann hält auch nicht so viel vom Spritsparen:
https://www.bw24.de/stuttgart/winfr...to-dienstwagen-mercedes-daimler-90001041.html .

Aber das hat schon wieder alles nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Lexx (20. April 2021)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Laschet, Baerbock, Scholz


Kipping.

Fesch is schon...


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Von denen ist niemand in der Bundesregierung.


Ich weiß, ich interpoliere das nur


----------



## Trash123 (20. April 2021)

Ich werde mal nach vielen Jahren wieder wählen gehen, es ist ja nicht auszuhalten was unsere Politiker die letzten Jahre veranstalten. Mein Kandidat wäre Merz gewesen, der vermutlich Deutschland wieder wirtschaftlich nach vorne gebracht hätte. So wie es aussehen könnte werde ich mal mein Fahrrad auf Vordermann bringen und mir einen Strickpullover zulegen. Wenn in den kommenden vier Jahren Deutschland nicht aufwacht wird es bitter werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es geht um die *GRÜNEN*.
> Von denen ist niemand in der Bundesregierung.
> Und Verteidigungsminister schon gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Ja nun, soll er Ente fahren, ohne Katalysator und Bleiadditiv im Benzin? 
Man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. April 2021)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Ja nun, soll er Ente fahren, ohne Katalysator und Bleiadditiv im Benzin?
> Man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


Wir müssen doch alle zuhause beliben nach ihm, also er auch, ergo auch kein Auto notwendig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2021)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Ja nun, soll er Ente fahren, ohne Katalysator und Bleiadditiv im Benzin?


Wie wäre es mit einem hochgelobten E-Auto?



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


Das werden die Grünen sicher nicht, wenn sie an die Regierung kommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Könnte das eine ziemlich deutsche Sicht sein?
> Obama war vorher auch nur 12 Jahre Senator und kein Minister oder Gouverneur eines Staates.


Ja und Trump auch nicht. 
Was haben beide erreicht?
Der eine nicht viel da er politisch ausgebremst wurde. Aber da wo er hätte was machen können hat er es auch nicht getan. Siehe Fracking. 
Der andere hat nur gespalten und ist ein Stümper als Präsident, Geschäftsmann und Mensch.
Warum möchte man immer die US und A als Vorbild nennen. Wegen der grenzenlosen Freiheit, der Bemühung nach Frieden oder der sozialen Marktwirtschaft?
Klamauk.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Mein Kandidat wäre Merz gewesen, der vermutlich Deutschland wieder wirtschaftlich nach vorne gebracht hätte.


Und im Sozialsystem gekürzt. So das es den Armen noch schlechter ginge.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem hochgelobten E-Auto?
> 
> 
> Das werden die Grünen sicher nicht, wenn sie an die Regierung kommen.


Weil jeder weiß dass es Plumperquatsch ist. Ich bin Fan von Alternativen zum Verbrenner, aber ich bin der Meinung dass diese Technik noch nicht so gut ist wie sie dargestellt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

Zu eAutos könnt ihr in die bestehenden Threads gehen und doch für die meisten Menschen sind sie technisch geeignet, für weniger Menschen die Ladeinfrastruktur.


----------



## Mahoy (20. April 2021)

Hm, lieber den ahnungslosen Laschet oder den charakterlosen Söder?

Schwere Entscheidung.

Die Geschichte lehrt, dass man auf lange Sicht mit dem harmlosen Irren besser fährt. Wenn man diese Analogie mal eben auf die schwarzweißblauen Kanzlerkandidaten überträgt, ist wohl Laschet tatsächlich das kleinere Übel.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

@Mahoy : Unterschätz mal den Laschet nicht. Auch wenn er in der Coronakrise mal seinen Positionen verändert hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Geschichte lehrt, dass man auf lange Sicht mit dem harmlosen Irren besser fährt.


Stimmt.
Lieber einen sanften Ahnungslosen, als einen cholerischen Egomanen.

Und einen Franken als Bundeskanzler?

Dann kann ich mich ja auch bewerben.  
Die Sprache stimmt schon mal.
Und die paar Meter nach Bayern, Franken kann ich noch laufen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hm, lieber den ahnungslosen Laschet oder den charakterlosen Söder?
> 
> Schwere Entscheidung.
> 
> Die Geschichte lehrt, dass man auf lange Sicht mit dem harmlosen Irren besser fährt. Wenn man diese Analogie mal eben auf die schwarzweißblauen Kanzlerkandidaten überträgt, ist wohl Laschet tatsächlich das kleinere Übel.


Seine 180 grad Wende in seiner Corona-Politik mit dem "Brücken-Lockdown" Vorschlag und die gewaltsame Art, wie er sich gegen Söder durchgesetzt hat, zeigen ganz klar, dass er alles andere als glaubhaft oder harmlos ist.
Ich würde glatt die FDP wählen, andere Alternativen für die Nichtlinken gibt es nicht mehr.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das weiß mein Dönermann auch, das ist meiner Meinung nach kein großer Punkt.
> Wir haben in Deutschland ja eher Probleme mit der unteren Mittelschicht.


Naja, man  kann sich die Quotenfrau so oder so schönreden. Übrigens  bin ich froh, dass wir keine Fossilien als die besten, legitimen Kandidaten zur Wahl vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen(Biden und Trump).


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2021)

Bei Laschet kommt mir jetzt schon das Kotzen, aber was hat man denn für eine Wahl, wenn man nicht will das GRR Deutschland noch schneller zu Grunde richtet als es sowieso schon passiert.
Laschet hat aus Egoismus und Machtgeilheit die Union zu Grabe getragen, insofern er aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die Wahl verloren haben wird (neuste Forsa Umfrage nach Bekanntmachnung des Kanzlerkandidaten: 28% Grüne, 21% Union).


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Laschet hat aus Eogismus und Machtgeilheit die Union zu Grabe getragen, insofern er aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die Wahl verlieren wird (neuste Forsa Umfrage nach Bekanntmachnung des Kanzlerkandidaten: 28% Grüne, 21% Union).


Das glaubst du doch wohl nicht ernsthaft?

Schön wäre es ja.... aber momentane Umfragen müssen nicht unbedingt die Realität wiederspiegeln.


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch wohl nicht ernsthaft?



Was soll man daran nicht glauben? Auch schon nach vorherigen Umfragen wollten 1/3 der vorherigen Unionswähler die Union mit einem Spitzenkandidaten Laschet nicht mehr wählen.
Alles was weiter in Richtung (notwendigem) Lockdown geht wird die Union auch so schon weiter schwächen und jedes Wort das Laschet los lässt macht ihn noch unbeliebter und damit auch die Union.



RyzA schrieb:


> Schön wäre es ja.... aber momentane Umfragen müssen nicht unbedingt die Realität wiederspiegeln.



Keine Ahnung was daran schön wäre, wenn die Wirtschaft den Bach runtergehen wird und Deutschland seine Konkurrenzfähigkeit verlieren wird, in den meisten Demokratien der Welt wählen die Bürger nicht selbst ihr eigenes Unglück.
Aber gut, wer an die ideologischen Märchen der Grünen glaubt wird das wohl nicht so sehen.
Klimaschutz über alles ist ja ganz eindeutig das einzig Wahre, wen interessieren schon Wohlstand und Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

Wenn die SPD wenigstens auch mehr Stimmen bekommen würde. Dann gäbe es die Möglichkeit von rot-grün. Oder grün-rot. Wenn die Grünen mehr Stimmen als die SPD haben und den Kanzler stellen.
Aber die SPD würde wohl eher in ihrer Arroganz, in die Opposition gehen, als in eine Koalition mit einen grünen Kanzler bzw einer grünen Kanzlerin.

Und FDP? Never ever. Auch wenn die jetzt wieder einen kleinen Höhenflug haben. Die vertreten für mich nicht den Großteil der Bürger. Die Partei würde von mir niemals eine Stimme bekommen. Genauso wie die AfD.
(wobei ich beide natürlich nicht auf eine Stufe stelle)


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die SPD wenigstens auch mehr Stimmen bekommen würde. Dann gäbe es die Möglichkeit von rot-grün. Oder grün-rot. Wenn die Grünen mehr Stimmen als die SPD haben und den Kanzler stellen.
> Aber die SPD würde wohl eher in ihrer Arroganz, in die Opposition gehen, als in eine Koalition mit einen grünen Kanzler bzw einer grünen Kanzlerin.



Die SPD steigen mit jedem ins Bett der ihnen eine Beteiligung einbringt, haben sie eindrucksvoll 2017 gezeigt.
Die Aussagen derjenigen in der Partei die etwas zu sagen haben zeigen eindeutig, dass sie einer GRR Koalition nicht  abgeneigt sind.
Niemand in der SPD glaubt ernsthaft noch daran, dass sie eine Chance haben den Kanzler je wieder zu stellen.
Die SPD ist am Ende, die Grünen haben deren Inhalte mit Positionen der SED und der Klimaschutzpositionen vermischt und die Anhänger der SED und der SPD zieht es Richtung Grünen.
Zusammen mit ihren anmaßenden Aussagen bezüglich Moral schaffen sie es dann auch noch viele aus dem Gutverdiener Segment zu gewinnen, die allerdings wohl bald aufwachen werden, wenn sie auf einmal ordentlich mehr Steuerzahlen werden.


----------



## Trash123 (20. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und im Sozialsystem gekürzt. So das es den Armen noch schlechter ginge.


Ich finde unser Sozialsystem ist für die welche es benötigen gut! Wieviele gibt es aber die es ausnützen, obwohl sie es nicht benötigen, da sie arbeiten gehen könnten aber nicht wollen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2021)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Ich finde unser Sozialsystem ist für die welche es benötigen gut!


Schon mal ALG2 bezogen?


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die SPD steigen mit jedem ins Bett der ihnen eine Beteiligung einbringt, haben sie eindrucksvoll 2017 gezeigt.
> Die Aussagen derjenigen in der Partei die etwas zu sagen haben zeigen eindeutig, dass sie einer GRR Koalition nicht  abgeneigt sind.
> Niemand in der SPD glaubt ernsthaft noch daran, dass sie eine Chance haben den Kanzler je wieder zu stellen.
> Die SPD ist am Ende, die Grünen haben deren Inhalte mit Positionen der SED und der Klimaschutzpositionen vermischt und die Anhänger der SED und der SPD zieht es Richtung Grünen.
> Zusammen mit ihren anmaßenden Aussagen bezüglich Moral schaffen sie es dann auch noch viele aus dem Gutverdiener Segment zu gewinnen, die allerdings wohl bald aufwachen werden, wenn sie auf einmal ordentlich mehr Steuerzahlen werden.


Denkfehler deinerseits: die SED! Die Partei gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.



Trash123 schrieb:


> Ich finde unser Sozialsystem ist für die welche es benötigen gut!


Viele Leben am absoluten Existenzminimum. So das sie jeden Cent 3 mal umdrehen müssen.
Auch Altersarmut ist ein Thema. Es kann nicht sein das welche, die ihr ganzes Leben gearbeitet haben, im Alter arm sind.


> Wieviele gibt es aber die es ausnützen, obwohl sie es nicht benötigen, da sie arbeiten gehen könnten aber nicht wollen?


Das ist aber nicht die Mehrheit.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was soll man daran nicht glauben?


Glauben kannst du in der Kirche, Moschee, Synagoge, Tempel oder im nächsten Pasta Restaurant.


RtZk schrieb:


> Aber gut, wer an die ideologischen Märchen der Grünen glaubt wird das wohl nicht so sehen.


Realismus, schon mal gehört?


RtZk schrieb:


> wen interessieren schon Wohlstand und Arbeitsplätze.


Die Union, jedenfalls die Eigenen. Beispiele? Gab es genug


RtZk schrieb:


> SED


Ach Gottchen


Trash123 schrieb:


> Ich finde unser Sozialsystem ist für die welche es benötigen gut! Wieviele gibt es aber die es ausnützen, obwohl sie es nicht benötigen, da sie arbeiten gehen könnten aber nicht wollen?


Die Kosten uns immer noch weniger als die, die ihre Steuern komplett zahlen könnten aber nicht wollen (derzeitiges Steuerrecht)


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Denkfehler deinerseits: die SED! Die Partei gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.



Stimmt, denn wenn ich ich meine Partei umbenenne gibt es sie natürlich nicht mehr, das ändert natürlich alles  .
Und dass SED Größen immer noch etwas in der Partei zu sagen haben ist natürlich auch nur Zufall.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und dass SED Größen immer noch etwas in der Partei zu sagen haben ist natürlich auch nur Zufall.


Damals nach dem Krieg gab es Nazis in der CDU. Redet da heute noch jemand drüber?

Die heutige Linke hat mit der SED von damals nichts mehr gemeinsam.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

Die CDU hat einen ehemaligen NSDAPler zum Kanzler gemacht und die Welt ist auch nicht untergegangen.
Menschen entwickeln sich weiter.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise gehen die Werte bei Umfragen hoch, wenn ein KK der Partei verkündet wird. Ich denke, die Leute in der Parteizentrale der CDU machen sich derzeit genauso in die Hosen wie damals die SPD. Ihnen wird das gleiche Schicksal widerfahren.
Ich warte aber erstmals die Sonntagsumfrage ab.


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn wenn ich ich meine Partei umbenenne gibt es sie natürlich nicht mehr, das ändert natürlich alles  .
> Und dass SED Größen immer noch etwas in der Partei zu sagen haben ist natürlich auch nur Zufall.


Ach, die ganzen Ex-NSDAPler welche die CDU absorbiert hat (ganz erheblich mehr, als sich SEDler je in der SPD befunden haben) interessieren mal wieder keinen?

Wenn dich ehemalige Linksradikale so aufregen, dann guck doch gleich Die Linke an, die hatten immerhin welche mit Stasi-Vergangenheit in ihren Reihen und haben einstige Aufputsch-Ärzte der DDR versteckt.^^


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, die ganzen Ex-NSDAPler welche die CDU absorbiert hat (ganz erheblich mehr, als sich SEDler je in der SPD befunden haben) interessieren mal wieder keinen?
> 
> Wenn dich ehemalige Linksradikale so aufregen, dann guck doch gleich Die Linke an, die hatten immerhin welche mit Stasi-Vergangenheit in ihren Reihen und haben einstige Aufputsch-Ärzte der DDR versteckt.^^



Wo bitte ging es hier um die SPD oder die CDU? Er hat sich aufgeregt, dass ich die SED mit ihrem richtigen Namen angesprochen haben, statt mit ihrem tollen neuen "Die Linke".


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> dass ich die SED mit ihrem richtigen Namen angesprochen haben, statt mit ihrem tollen neuen "Die Linke".


Nennst du die CDU auch noch DZP?


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nennst du die CDU auch noch DZP?



Dass die DZP 49 angetreten ist  und das nicht unter dem Namen CDU ist dir aufgefallen?


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wo bitte ging es hier um die SPD oder die CDU? Er hat sich aufgeregt, dass ich die SED mit ihrem richtigen Namen angesprochen haben, statt mit ihrem tollen neuen "Die Linke".


Sorry, dann haben wohl weder er noch ich deine wirklich sehr originell angesetzte Ironie nicht verstanden. 

Wenn wir schon damit anfangen, dann bennenen wir doch die AfD auch gleich noch in NPD um, oder nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dass die DZP 49 angetreten ist und das nicht unter dem Namen CDU ist dir aufgefallen?


Ja und? Die CDU ist die Nachfolgepartei der DZP nicht die Neugründung (auch wenn sie es bestreiten) unter dem Namen DZP.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, dann haben wohl weder er noch ich deine wirklich sehr originell angesetzte Ironie nicht verstanden.
> 
> Wenn wir schon damit anfangen, dann bennenen wir doch die AfD auch gleich noch in NPD um, oder nicht?


Ihr driftet vom Thema ab. AFD ist eine andere Geschichte, da sind nicht Ex-Verbrecher untergetaucht, sondern ein bestimmender Teil davon besteht aus offen Rechtsradikalen. Ursprünglich hatten sie gute Aussichten auf "die Linke"-Variante von Union zu werden, sie wurden aber von NPD unterwandert. Die Beobachtung durch den Verfassungschutz  gibt denen den Rest..


----------



## Apfelkind (20. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist Söder ein Macher, ein Macher der ein bisschen zu flexibel ist.
> Aber er muss ja nicht das vertreten was er macht, sofern er das richtige Händchen hat.


"Macher" ist immer ein netter Euphemismus für "Populist" und genau das ist Söder:

Kreuz im Klassenzimmer
Bayerisches Weltraumprogramm
Markige, fremdenfeindliche Sprüche, um AfD-Wähler anzulocken
Gegenteilige Sprüche, nachdem man merkt, dass man damit keine Wähler gewinnt, sondern verliert
Heute Baum- und Blumenliebhaber, weil er merkt, dass man damit wieder Wähler gewinnt
Jede Menge Hauruck-Maßnahmen gegen Corona, dennoch wurde Bayern schwer von der Pandemie getroffen
Bei der ganzen Coronapolitik ging es Söder immer in erster Linie darum, sich zu profilieren.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

Apfelkind schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Coronapolitik ging es Söder immer in erster Linie darum, sich zu profilieren.


Wie gesagt: Ja und?

Wenn dich der Feuerwehrmann aus dem brennenden Haus rettet nur um sich vor der Presse als Held zu zeigen ist
dir doch auch erstmal wichtig, dass du aus dem brennenden Haus raus bist oder?


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ihr driftet vom Thema ab. AFD ist eine andere Geschichte, da sind nicht Ex-Verbrecher untergetaucht, sondern ein bestimmender Teil davon besteht aus offen Rechtsradikalen. Ursprünglich hatten sie gute Aussichten auf "die Linke"-Variante von Union zu werden, sie wurden aber von NPD unterwandert. Die Beobachtung durch den Verfassungschutz  gibt denen den Rest..


**IRONIE**

Zumal ich die AfD selbst zu ihren Anfangszeiten wohl eher als rechte FDP, denn als linke Union bezeichnen würde.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. April 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> **IRONIE**
> 
> Zumal ich die AfD selbst zu ihren Anfangszeiten wohl eher als rechte FDP, denn als linke Union bezeichnen würde.


Es liegt ein Missverständnis vor: Die Linke hat sich von der SPD abgespalten, ich meinte, analog hat sich die AFD von der CDU getrennt.


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2021)

Joa, das stimmt schon.
Aber nicht, weil die CDU damals einigen zu weit rechts war, im Gegenteil.


----------



## yingtao (21. April 2021)

Ich halte nicht viel von Laschet oder Söder oder  den ganzen anderen Kanzler Kandidaten aber ich finde es ist schon mutig von der CDU/CSU sich für Laschet zu entscheiden, wenn der in Umfragen weniger Stimmen bekommt als Söder.

Das einzig positive ist das einige langjährige CDU Wähler jetzt ins grübeln kommen und zum ersten mal mit Politik auseinander setzen müssen. Eine Freundin hat bisher immer CDU gewählt, erst weil ihre Eltern immer CDU wählen, dann weil sie es toll fand das man eine Frau als Kanzlerin wählen kann und jetzt ist die komplett planlos. Laschet mag sie nicht und als sie nur mal kurz die anderen Kandidaten angeguckt hat, hat ihr niemand auf den ersten Blick zugesagt. Am ehesten würde sie wahrscheinlich stumpf die Grünen wählen, einfach nur weil es eine Frau ist und das genau der selbe Grund ist warum sie die letzten Jahre Merkel gewählt hat, aber die Kandidatin hat gar keine politische Erfahrung.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die Wahl gespannt und auf die Wahlprogramme der Parteien, auch wenn die letzten Wahlen gezeigt haben, dass Wahlprogramme und Wahlversprechen insbesondere bei der CDU/CSU oder auch der SPD keinen Wert haben.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es liegt ein Missverständnis vor: Die Linke hat sich von der SPD abgespalten, ich meinte, analog hat sich die AFD von der CDU getrennt.


Die Afd hat als eurokritische Partei angefangen. Also eher Neoliberal.
Das Blatt hat sich aber inzwischen gewandelt.


yingtao schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von Laschet oder Söder oder den ganzen anderen Kanzler Kandidaten aber ich finde es ist schon mutig von der CDU/CSU sich für Laschet zu entscheiden, wenn der in Umfragen weniger Stimmen bekommt als Söder.


Schulz hatte auch mal gute Umfragewerte und die sind dann innerhalb von ein paar Landtagswahlen in den Keller gerauscht.
Ach ja, ich meine Martin Schulz, ehemaliger SPD Kanzlerkandidat. Falls sich keiner mehr erinnern sollte.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Afd hat als eurokritische Partei angefangen. Also eher Neoliberal.
> Das Blatt hat sich aber inzwischen gewandelt.


Zuerst waren es die CDU-Abtrünnigen (die Rest davon heißen "Werte-Union"), was danach mit ihnen geschehen ist, ist Geschichte. Problematisch ist das Vakuum für die Wähler rechts der Mitte. Ich habe die Leute lieber als eine lautstarke Minderheit in der CDU als Extremisten bei den Rattenfängern wie AFD. Langfristig wird sich das zu einem Problem entwickeln. Ich sehe die Extremlinken ebenfalls als nicht harmlos an. Genaugenommen sind für mich alle Gruppen, die den deutschen Staat in Frage stellen problematisch, egal aus welcher Ecke sie kommen (Reichsbürger, Islamisten, Antifa etc.). Die Lösung ist nicht sie zu verteufeln, eher sie als Minderheit in die bestehende Strukturen zu integrieren. Wohin die Intoleranz und die Spaltung der Gesellschaft führt, sieht man deutlich den USA an.


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. April 2021)

Als ehemaliger Wähler der FDP / CDU muss ich sagen, dass ich das Wahlprogramm der Grünen bis dato schlüssig und zukunftsweisend fand. Leider haben mich die Grünen in genau drei Punkten verloren:

1. Kennzeichnungspflicht für die Polizei / Ausstattung für die Polizei
2. höhere Steuern bei Aktien- und Tradinggewinnen
3. das Sie mich als Sportschützen unter dem Punkt "Terrorismus abwehren" führen .....

"Den privaten Waffenbesitz tödlicher Schusswaffen wollen wir weitestgehend beenden".


1. Die Kennzeichnungspflicht für Polizisten ist einzig und allein gedacht um Polizisten in der Arbeit einzuschränken.

Disziplinare Ermittlungen gegen "angebliche" Polizeigewalt zermürbt die Beamten und werden als profanes Mittel der Demonstranten genutzt um zu denunizieren und an persönliche Daten der Executive zu kommen.  Die radikalen Teile der Grünen und auch der Linken sind schon seit Jahren hinterher um diese Kennzeichnung des Einzelnen zu bekommen.

Die Grünen möchten die IT- Ausstattung und den Datenaustausch der Polizei verbessern. Super, von besserer Ausrüstung oder gesetzlichem Schutz wird dort nicht gesprochen. Würde ja auch den ersten Punkt konterkarieren.

2. Betrifft mich persönlich, da ich mit Aktien und ETFs versuche meine Rente zu verbessern. Hier wird versucht noch höhere Besteuerungen der "Reichen" zu ermöglichen. Ich selbst bin per Definition in der oberen MIttelschicht was das Einkommen betrifft ( zwischen 2k -4,9k € ) und werde vorraussichtlich von der staatlichen Rente nicht viel haben. Derzeit besträgt die Steuer auf Gewinne aus Börseneinkünften  25%. Der Plan der Grünen ist es hier den persönlichen Einkommensteuersatz anzusetzen sowie Kranken- und Pflegeversicherungen Beiträge abzuführen.  Bedeutet für mich oder jeden der damit seine Rente aufbessern möchte, das knapp 50% Steuern  auf den Gewinn fällig werden.

Das ist für mich ein abolutes No-Go

3. Ich bin seit 10 Jahren Sportschütze und dort auch auf regionaler und überegionaler Ebene erfolgreich. Durch die Grünen werde ich in einer Kategorie mit Terroisten aufgeführt. Unbegründet. Wenn man den Zahlen der Anti-Sportschützen Vereinigung glauben darf, sind seit 1990 "nur" 270 Tote durch legale Waffen zu verzeichnen gewesen. Jeder Einzelne ist einer zuviel, jedoch sind auch diese Zahlen nicht ganz zutreffend, da dort auch Jäger und Opfermit einfließen die mit dem Sportschützen an sich nichts zu tun haben. Vergleiche mit Tote durch Messer, Totschlag oder ähnlichem erspare ich mir, da jedem klar sein dürfte dass diese Zahlen für den angegebenen Zeitraum imens höher sein dürften.

Kein Legalwaffenbesitzer ist für eine terroristische Tat angeklagt worden oder hat eine begangen. Mir und den 1,4 Millionen anderen Sportschützen soll nun unter dem Deckmantel der "Terrorsimusabwehr" die Grundlage für den Sport bzw das Hobby entzogen werden.



So wird das leider nichts mit den Grünen. Wobei ich persönlich Armin Laschet als profillosen Kandidaten sehe, der nicht nur durch seinen Fauxpass als "Würfel Armin" sondern auch durch seine nicht stringente Politik viele CDU Wähler verlieren wird.

Eine Alternative sehe ich derzeit nicht. Weder blau, gelb noch tiefschwarz. Ich persönlich bin deshalb auch unschlüssig, wie es weitergehen soll in einem Land welches vor 15 Jahren noch der europäische Leuchtturm war, der mit seinem aussenpolitischen Einfluss die Weltpolitik mit gesteuert hat und mit innerdeutscher Wirtschaftskraft und Innovation dafür gesorgt hat, dass man sich als Bürger weniger Gedanken um seine Zukunft machen musste.


----------



## Schori (21. April 2021)

Irgendwie amüsant wie hier teils der Untergang Deutschlands prognostiziert wird sollten die Grünen stärkste Kraft werden.
Selbst wenn sie das werden sollten gibt's sowas wie Koalition und Opposition die Mitsprache haben.
Immer diese überdramatisierung...


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die heutige Linke hat mit der SED von damals nichts mehr gemeinsam.


Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher:


> Die Linke will „soziale, demokratische und friedensstiftende Reformen zur *Überwindung des **Kapitalismus*“ erreichen.


Eine Revolution braucht aber manchmal auch "Gewalt, die die Massen ergreift" und da wird ganz schnell mal das "friedensstiftend" vergessen.

Aber die alten Stalinisten sind irgendwann weg.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2021)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Kennzeichnungspflicht für die Polizei


Das ist ja so schlimm...


EX-Buzz schrieb:


> höhere Steuern bei Aktien- und Tradinggewinnen


Finde ich auch nicht schlecht, das ist ja idR wenig Arbeit. Wenn man dafür Arbeit geringer besteuert...


----------



## sereksim (21. April 2021)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die SPD ist am Ende, die Grünen haben deren Inhalte mit Positionen der SED und der Klimaschutzpositionen vermischt und die Anhänger der SED und der SPD zieht es Richtung Grünen.


Man sieht es an Brandenburg, Bremen, Hamburg, Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Schleswig-Holstein und Thüringen, wo die Grünen mitregieren. Dort wurde bekanntlich der Sozialismus eingeführt, die Stasi wiedereingeführt und Verbrenner verboten.


EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Disziplinare Ermittlungen gegen "angebliche" Polizeigewalt zermürbt die Beamten und werden als profanes Mittel der Demonstranten genutzt um zu denunizieren und an persönliche Daten der Executive zu kommen. Die radikalen Teile der Grünen und auch der Linken sind schon seit Jahren hinterher um diese Kennzeichnung des Einzelnen zu bekommen.


Wieso "angebliche" Polizeigewalt? Polizeigewalt existiert.
Die Forderung, rechtsstaatliche Ermittlungen grundsätzlich nicht durchzuführen, weil sie die Beschuldigten "zermürben" könnten, zeugt auch von einem merkwürdigen Rechtsverständnis.
Die FDP ist übrigens ebenfalls für eine Kennzeichnungspflicht. Das fordern also nicht nur die "bösen Linken", sondern einfach liberal denkende Menschen, die keinen Polizeistaat wollen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist ja so schlimm...
> 
> Finde ich auch nicht schlecht, das ist ja idR wenig Arbeit. Wenn man dafür Arbeit geringer besteuert...


Nicht schlimm? Ich weiß ja nicht.  Nachdem mein Nachbar  (Polizist) "besuch" von Personen, die dem linken Spektrum nahestehen bekommen hat, seine Famile bedroht wurde und sein Eigentum zerstört wurde, sehe ich das anders. 

Auf den einschlägigen Seiten dieser Subjekte werden Adressen sowie Namen von Polizisten veröffentlicht, mit der Aufforderung diese zu "besuchen". Eine noch deutlichere Kennzeichnung als jetzt lehne ich deswegen ab.


Leider wird deine Arbeit nicht geringer besteuert, denn das haben Steuern so an sich, das sie idR nur steigen oder unter neuem Namen deine Steuerlast erhöhen. Wenn es einen selbst nicht betrifft, ist man natürlich fein raus.


----------



## sereksim (21. April 2021)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm? Ich weiß ja nicht.  Nachdem mein Nachbar  (Polizist) "besuch" von Personen, die dem linken Spektrum nahestehen bekommen hat, seine Famile bedroht wurde und sein Eigentum zerstört wurde, sehe ich das anders.
> 
> Auf den einschlägigen Seiten dieser Subjekte werden Adressen sowie Namen von Polizisten veröffentlicht, mit der Aufforderung diese zu "besuchen". Eine noch deutlichere Kennzeichnung als jetzt lehne ich deswegen ab.


Deine Argumentation basiert auf Unwissen, oder ist ein dreister Strohmann. Bei der Kennzeichnungspflicht für PolizistInnen geht es selbstverständlich nicht darum, Name oder Anschrift der Polizisten zu veröffentlichen. Die Sicherheitskräfte sollen aber mit einer Kennnummer für Ermittlungsbehörden identifizierbar sein, um Fehlverhalten besser ahnden zu können.
Das hat absolut nichts mit irgendwelchen Listen im Internet zu tun.


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Wieso "angebliche" Polizeigewalt? Polizeigewalt existiert.
> Die Forderung, rechtsstaatliche Ermittlungen grundsätzlich nicht durchzuführen, weil sie die Beschuldigten "zermürben" könnten, zeugt auch von einem merkwürdigen Rechtsverständnis.
> Die FDP ist übrigens ebenfalls für eine Kennzeichnungspflicht. Das fordern also nicht nur die "bösen Linken", sondern einfach liberal denkende Menschen, die keinen Polizeistaat wollen.



Die Disskusion ist hier glaube ich leicht OT. Aber ich will versuchen darauf zu antworten.

Du sprichst also dem einzelnen Polizisten das Recht ab, seine Identität zu schützen während er sich Personen gegenüber sieht, die den Rechtsstaat ablehnen, die den  gewalttätigen Teil auf Demonstrationen stellen, sich gesetzeswiedrig Vermummen, in der Anonymität der Masse vorsätzliche Körperverletzungen gegen Polizisten begehen, zu Straftaten aufrufen, diese begehen und und sich dann medial lauthals darüber beschweren das sie von der Executive etwas härter angefasst werden.  Merkwürdiges Rechtsverständnis. 

Polizeigewalt existiert, ohne Frage nur ist meine persönliche Meinung, dass der Großteil der angeblichen Opfer, daran auch nicht ganz unschuldig ist.  Spannendes Thema doch zu OT für den Laschet Thread.


sereksim schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation basiert auf Unwissen, oder ist ein dreister Strohmann. Bei der Kennzeichnungspflicht für PolizistInnen geht es selbstverständlich nicht darum, Name oder Anschrift der Polizisten zu veröffentlichen. Die Sicherheitskräfte sollen aber mit einer Kennnummer für Ermittlungsbehörden identifizierbar sein, um Fehlverhalten besser ahnden zu können.
> Das hat absolut nichts mit irgendwelchen Listen im Internet zu tun.



Es schrieb keiner, dass sie mit Namensbändern ausgestattet werden sollen, das interpretierst du einfach. Eine Kennzeichnungspflicht würde es ermöglichen, dass durch das  Bundesmeldegesetzt unter Umständen private Daten abgegriffen werden können. Somit kannst du dir dein  Strohmann Buzzword getrost schenken.


----------



## sereksim (21. April 2021)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Du sprichst also dem einzelnen Polizisten das Recht ab, seine Identität zu schützen während er sich Personen gegenüber sieht, [...]


Nein, tue ich nicht. Das hat allerdings auch absolut nichts mit einer Kennzeichnungspflicht zu tun. Natürlich darf sich der Polizist schützen und muss nicht irgendwelche privaten Daten über sich selbst veröffentlichen.
Er muss aber für Strafverfolgungsbehörden identifizierbar sein, da er als Teil der Exekutive Macht hat, deren Ausübung in einem freiheitlichen Staat immer auch kontrollierbar und kritisierbar sein muss.



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> [...] die den Rechtsstaat ablehnen, [...]  gewalttätig[...] gesetzeswiedrig Vermummen,[...] und sich dann medial lauthals darüber beschweren das sie von der Executive etwas härter angefasst werden. Merkwürdiges Rechtsverständnis.
> [...] dass der Großteil der angeblichen Opfer, daran auch nicht ganz unschuldig ist.


1. Strafbares Verhalten legitimiert nicht illegales Vorgehen durch die Polizei.
2. Es sind nicht nur die von dir als Feindbild skizzierten radikalen Linken (von denen es laut BVerf bundesweit sowieso nur ~9000 gibt), die Opfer von Polizeigewalt werden und selbst wenn sie es wären, hätten diese genauso ein Recht auf ein legales Vorgehen der Polizei, wie alle anderen auch.
3. Die Aufarbeitung von Vorwürfen der Polizeigewalt würde deutlich vereinfacht, würde sich die Polizei nicht gegen alles stellen, was ihr Handeln irgendwie kontrollierbar machen würde.



Diese Diskussion passt allerdings wohl besser in diesen Thread -> Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte, als hierhin.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm? Ich weiß ja nicht.  Nachdem mein Nachbar  (Polizist) "besuch" von Personen, die dem linken Spektrum nahestehen bekommen hat, seine Famile bedroht wurde und sein Eigentum zerstört wurde, sehe ich das anders.


Bekommen nicht meist Leute Schwierigkeiten, weil aus Polizeikreisen mal wieder Meldedaten an rechtsextreme Netzwerke durchgestochen wurden?

Ansonsten geht es meines Wissens tatsächlich um sichtbar zu tragende Identifikationsnummern. Die Zuordnung eines Names zu derselben erfolgt im Falle einer Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde und/oder Anzeige durch die ermittelnden Behörden selbst.


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bekommen nicht meist Leute Schwierigkeiten, weil aus Polizeikreisen mal wieder Meldedaten an rechtsextreme Netzwerke durchgestochen wurden?
> 
> Ansonsten geht es meines Wissens tatsächlich um sichtbar zu tragende Identifikationsnummern. Die Zuordnung eines Names zu derselben erfolgt im Falle einer Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde und/oder Anzeige durch die ermittelnden Behörden selbst.



Das Daten weitergegeben wurden, weiß ich jetzt nicht, müsste ich auch erst googlen. Kann möglich sein, auch die Polizei ist nicht perfekt und hat zwielichtige Gestalten bei sich sitzen.

Genau, es geht um Nummern ( was in einigen BL schon praktiziert wird und zu einer Erhöhung der Anzahl an ungerechtfertigten Beschwerden geführt hat, welches einhergeht mit einer Überlastung der ermittelnden Abteilungen)  die dann bei Beschwerden / Anzeigen auch der gegnerische Anwalt samt perönlichen Daten bekommt.

Be- und förderungsstopp sowie finanzielle Einbußen für die Zeit der Ermittlung sind neben dem möglichen Abfluss der privaten Daten die größten Kritikpunkte. Mit Frustration und Zufriedenheit fangen wir gar nicht erst an.

Wie gesagt, dass sind meine perönlichen Punkte, die ich durch meinen Nachbarn und im Freundeskreis erfahren habe. Diese Sicht wird natürlich nicht jeder Teilen und einige werden auch wehement dagegen wettern. So ist das nunmal und das akzeptiere ich auch. Soll ja hier im Thread auch nicht darum gehen. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Nein, tue ich nicht. Das hat allerdings auch absolut nichts mit einer Kennzeichnungspflicht zu tun. Natürlich darf sich der Polizist schützen und muss nicht irgendwelche privaten Daten über sich selbst veröffentlichen.
> Er muss aber für Strafverfolgungsbehörden identifizierbar sein, da er als Teil der Exekutive Macht hat, deren Ausübung in einem freiheitlichen Staat immer auch kontrollierbar und kritisierbar sein muss.
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich mit dir teilweise nicht überein, würde auch hier den Rahmen sprengen und absolut OT werden.  Ich lese mir den anderen Thread durch und schaue mir die Diskussionskultur mal an.  Nur um noch ganz schnell noch was in den Ring zu werfen zu deinem dritten Punkt. Aufarbeitung von Vorwürfen:

Warum Kennzeichnen wir dann nicht alle, die daran beteiligt sind, Demonstranten und Executive? ..... Die Aufarbeitung von Vorwürfen gegen gewaltätige Demonstranten deutlich vereinfachen, würden sich da gewisse Subjekte nicht  gegen alles stellen ,was ihr Handeln irgendwie nachweisbar macht.  

Über das eigentliche Thema können wir hier gern weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

Letztendlich geht es um die sogenannte Waffengleichheit in einem Rechtsstaat.

Ordnungsbehörden können die Identität jedes Bürgers feststellen, unabhängig davon, ob diese gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.
Bei Fehlverhalten durch Polizisten kann der Bürger die Identität des Beamten nicht in jedem Fall feststellen, wird also daran gehindert, dieses mit spezifischer Bezeichnung des Verantwortlichen zur Anzeige zu bringen, wodurch Ermittlungen in aller Regel im Sande verlaufen.

Ich habe ein wenig recherchiert: Verfolgungen von Polizisten in deren privaten Lebensbereich sind extrem selten, selbst wenn man _nicht_ politisch motivierte Übergriffe (z.B. durch organisierte Kriminalität etc.) einfließen lässt.
Entscheidend ist ohnehin: Es kann aber nicht jeder Bürger auf persönlichen Schutz rechnen, wenn seine Daten in falsche Hände geraten. Ein Polizist kann auf Unterstützung durch seine Kollegen rechnen, sollte er im privaten Umfeld belästigt werden.

Kurz, hier gibt es ein klares Ungleichgewicht. Und die bloße Behauptung, Polizisten würden häufig Opfer falscher Anschuldigungen oder gar Belästigungen, sowie der Verweis auf (unbelegte) persönliche Erfahrungen (von Bekannten) sind doch ein wenig dünn, um Maßnahmen gegen dieses Ungleichgewicht abzulehnen.
Niemand erwartet, dass du deine vorgeblichen persönlichen Quellen aufdeckst und dadurch womöglich jemanden gefährdest, aber ein paar Quellenangaben öffentlich bekannter Fälle, die deine These unterstützen, wären doch recht hilfreich.


----------



## sereksim (21. April 2021)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Das Daten weitergegeben wurden, weiß ich jetzt nicht, müsste ich auch erst googlen. Kann möglich sein, auch die Polizei ist nicht perfekt und hat zwielichtige Gestalten bei sich sitzen.


Es erscheint mir fast unmöglich, die diversen "Einzelfälle" in der Polizei nicht mitbekommen zu haben. Ich habe mal kurz recherchiert und hier jetzt nur ein paar Fälle aufgelistet, in denen es explizit um die missbräuchliche Nutzung  und Weitergabe von Daten ging:

"Mit *„NSU 2.0“* unterzeichnen deutsche Rechtsextremisten eine Serie von Morddrohungen
[...]
In mindestens drei Fällen wurden diese Daten vorher aus Computern der Polizei Hessen, dreimal bei der Polizei Berlin, zweimal der Polizei Hamburg abgerufen. Bei den Ermittlungen dazu wurden mindestens 70 Verdachtsfälle rechtsradikaler hessischer Polizisten entdeckt. [...] Hier wird ein rechtsradikales Netzwerk in der Polizei als Urheber oder Beihelfer vermutet.
[...]
Im Zuge der Ermittlungen wurden tausende illegale Datenabfragen bei deutschen Polizeibehörden bekannt, die bisher kaum kontrolliert und sanktioniert worden waren. " **Link**

"Ein Polizist soll Daten über einen Rechtsextremen weitergegeben haben. Offenbar handelte es sich um einen Freundschaftsdienst. "**Link**

"Polizisten nutzen Dienstcomputer oft für private Abfragen von Bürgern [..] In 400 Fällen wurden deshalb Verfahren gegen Beamte eingeleitet."* *Link**

"Datenabfragen werden bei der Polizei zwar protokolliert, doch sie werden so gut wie nicht kontrolliert. Der Welt am Sonntag zufolge wird in Hessen lediglich bei jeder 200. Datenbankabfrage die Begründung der Polizist:innen geprüft. In Baden-Württemberg gelte dies für jede 50. Abfrage.
[...]
Polizisten die dienstlich erlangten Handynummern von Minderjährigen nutzen wollten, um sexuelle Kontakte anzubahnen. Eine der Betroffenen war eine 15-jährige Schülerin, die sich zuvor an die Polizei gewandt hatte, weil ungefragt Nacktfotos von ihr im Internet veröffentlicht wurden. Die andere, eine 13-Jährige, war Zeugin in einem Missbrauchsverfahren." **Link**

"Drohbriefe eines Berliner Polizisten - In den Briefen führte der Beamte Fotos und Wohnadressen von 21 Personen auf und drohte, diese Daten an Rechtsextreme weiterzuleiten." **Link**

"Ein Greifswalder Polizist soll unbefugt versucht haben, Informationen über Personen aus Polizeidatenbanken abzurufen. Unter anderem wurden mehrere Namen und Adressen in Facebook-Gruppen veröffentlicht." **Link**


----------



## P2063 (21. April 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Verbotspartei würde ich streichen, ändern in Vernunftspartei, sie lügen und manipulieren nicht derart um Wähler anzulocken.


sind ja auch in der Opposition, das mit der Korruption kam bisher bei jedem der ausreichend Macht geschnuppert und von Lobbyisten umworben wurde, due grünen waren für sowas bisher nur nicht Attraktiv.

Und was daran vernünftig sein soll die Wirtschaft des Landes endgültig zu ruinieren wüsste ich auch gern.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. April 2021)

Ich versteh nicht, was sich die ganzen Wähler der Grünen eigentlich erwarten?

Umweltschutz ist das eine und erstrebenswert. Allerdings kann man die Grünen als relativ radikale Partei nicht einfach damit gleichstellen.

Egal ob es Autofahren, Bio-Lebensmittel, Strom usw. sind. Das alles wird vor allem den kleinen Leuten ins Fleisch schneiden, wenn es unter den Grünen teurer wird.

Ich denk hautsächlich wählen jetzt die Jüngeren der neueren Zeit Deutschlands die Grünen, die entsprechenden Wohlstand durch ihre Eltern usw. immer gewöhnt waren.

Dass die CDU/CSU den bei den Wählern unbeliebteren Kandidaten ins Rennen schicken ist aus taktischer Sicht einfach dumm und wird ihnen die Wahl ruinieren und damit die Grünen stärken.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

P2063 schrieb:


> Und was daran vernünftig sein soll die Wirtschaft des Landes endgültig zu ruinieren wüsste ich auch gern.


Waren es nicht die CDU + wechselnde Juniorpartner, die zugunsten der Großwirtschaft sowie der Banken den Mittelstand und durch Förderung von Lohndumping den Wohlstand der Arbeitnehmer ruinieren?

Ich möchte ja nicht behaupten, dass ausgerechnet die Grünen das kurz- oder mittelfristig besser hinbekommen, aber schlimmer  wird's höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## P2063 (21. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Waren es nicht die CDU + wechselnde Juniorpartner, die zugunsten der Großwirtschaft sowie der Banken den Mittelstand und durch Förderung von Lohndumping den Wohlstand der Arbeitnehmer ruinieren?


nein, das hat schon mit der SPD unter Schröder angefangen


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Egal ob es Autofahren, Bio-Lebensmittel, Strom usw. sind. Das alles wird vor allem den kleinen Leuten ins Fleisch schneiden, wenn es unter den Grünen teurer wird.


grün muss man sich leisten können. Ist denen, die jetzt schon ihre Häuser und SUVs haben und das grün wählen als Ablasshandel sehen aber egal, ausbaden müssen es die jungen Idealisten denen noch der Weitblick fehlt, was eine reaktionäre grüne Politik für schaden anrichtet


----------



## Don-71 (21. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Waren es nicht die CDU + wechselnde Juniorpartner, die zugunsten der Großwirtschaft sowie der Banken den Mittelstand und durch Förderung von Lohndumping den Wohlstand der Arbeitnehmer ruinieren?
> 
> Ich möchte ja nicht behaupten, dass ausgerechnet die Grünen das kurz- oder mittelfristig besser hinbekommen, aber schlimmer  wird's höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht.


Über solche Behauptungen kann man eigentlich nur herzlichst lachen und dir und Anderen, die diesen Schwachsinn behaupten, mal vor Augen führen und in Erinnerung rufen, was Rot-Grün von 1998-2005 so alles in die Wege geleitet hat, gerade in Bezug auf die "Deutschland-GmbH" und die Liberalisierung aller Möglichkeiten für fremdes Grosskapital in Deutschland einzusteigen, Stichwort Privat Equity und "Heuschrecken", die herzlichst nach allen Kräften eingeladen wurden von Rot Grün und genau dieses Lohndumping gepaart mit abnormen Renditeforderungen von 15+% losgetreten haben!
Deine Behauptungen sind gemessen an den politischen Entscheidungenen und Entwicklungen reinster Schwachsinn!


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2021)

Na ja, was hat kohl denn nach der einheit 8 Jahre lang gemacht? Genau, nichts.
Schröder hat die Steuern massiv gesenkt, alles verscherbelt und die Industrie zu Big Playern gemacht. Das hat der SPD alles gekostet und heute dümpeln sie bei 15% herum.
Merkel hat 16 Jahre lang dann nichts gemacht.
Oder was sie noch mal alles zur Chefsache erklärt? Bildung, Forschung, Klima, Steuern. Puuhh -- wenn Merkel was zur Chefsache erklärt.
Lustig war ja der Laschet mal beim Lanz, als er erklärt hatte, dass die Regierung nichts dafür kann, dass es mit der Digitalisierung nicht vorangeht.
Mich stört es gar nicht, wenn die grünen ins Kanzleramt einziehen. Mal sehen, was die so reißen.


----------



## Rolk (21. April 2021)

Merkel kann man vieles vorwerfen, aber dumm ist sie nicht. Wenn mit einer schlauen nichts klappt kann man es ja mal mit dem Gegenteil versuchen.^^ Also immer her mit Annalena...
Um wieder die Kurve zum Topic zu bekommen, Merkels Wunschkandidat wird es, warum überrascht mich das nicht? Ja das war eine rhetorische Frage.


----------



## Don-71 (21. April 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Um wieder die Kurve zum Topic zu bekommen, Merkels Wunschkandidat wird es, warum überrascht mich das nicht? Ja das war eine rhetorische Frage.


Hast du dafür auch nur ein einzigen Beleg?


Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört es gar nicht, wenn die grünen ins Kanzleramt einziehen. Mal sehen, was die so reißen.


Macht mal, ich werde auch gerade einen Menschen mit absolut null Regierungs oder Ministerialerfahrung ins Kanzleramt wählen, da muss man schon ziemlich bescheuert sein, um das zu machen!


----------



## Rolk (21. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür auch nur ein einzigen Beleg?


Wer war es denn deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Don-71 (21. April 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wer war es denn deiner Meinung nach?


Ich frage nach einem Beleg für *deine Behauptung*, ich habe die Behauptung nicht aufgestellt, das Laschet Merkels Wunschkandidat war oder ist!


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher:
> 
> Eine Revolution braucht aber manchmal auch "Gewalt, die die Massen ergreift" und da wird ganz schnell mal das "friedensstiftend" vergessen.
> 
> Aber die alten Stalinisten sind irgendwann weg.


Das sind Ideale, gründend auf der Idee des Kommunismus. Muß man nicht ganz so ernst nehmen.
Alleine dürfte man die Linken auch nicht regieren lassen. Das werden sie auch nie.
Der Kapitalismus hat viele Schattenseiten und Ungerechtigkeiten. Und der Staat muß notfalls eingreifen und in einigen Bereichen mehr regulieren. Aber ein besseres System, was den Wohlstand für viele anhebt, gibt es in der Praxis leider nicht. Abschaffen wird man ihn nicht können. Oder überwinden.


----------



## Rolk (21. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich frage nach einem Beleg für *deine Behauptung*, ich habe die Behauptung nicht aufgestellt, das Laschet Merkels Wunschkandidat war oder ist!


Was willst du da Belegen? Etwa durch eine klare Aussage von Angela Teflon Merkel? Da muss man schon selbst 1 + 1 zusammen zählen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. April 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was willst du da Belegen? Etwa durch eine klare Aussage von Angela Teflon Merkel? Da muss man schon selbst 1 + 1 zusammen zählen.


Also ist das *deine Meinung *und die Behauptung, das Laschet Merkels Wunschkandidat war oder ist, reine Spekulation und unbewiesen!


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind Ideale, gründend auf der Idee des Kommunismus. Muß man nicht ganz so ernst nehmen.


Ich würde das toternst nehmen - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Was passiert, wenn die linken unbegrenzte Regierungsmacht haben, hat die DDR bis ins kleinste aufgezeigt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Alleine dürfte man die Linken auch nicht regieren lassen. Das werden sie auch nie.
> Der Kapitalismus hat viele Schattenseiten und Ungerechtigkeiten. Und der Staat muß notfalls eingreifen und in einigen Bereichen mehr regulieren.


Das ist systemimmanent nicht möglich, da das Privateigentum die Grundlage der Gesellschaft bildet.



RyzA schrieb:


> Oder überwinden.


Wer weiß?


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich würde das toternst nehmen - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
> Was passiert, wenn die linken unbegrenzte Regierungsmacht haben, hat die DDR bis ins kleinste aufgezeigt.


Sie werden nie eine absolute Mehrheit bekommen.



> Das ist systemimmanent nicht möglich, da das Privateigentum die Grundlage der Gesellschaft bildet.


Ich meinte nicht Privateigentum, sondern kapitalistische Auswüchse wie Steuerflucht, spekulative Geschäfte usw.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2021)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm? Ich weiß ja nicht.





EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Eine noch deutlichere Kennzeichnung als jetzt lehne ich deswegen ab.


Es gibt Pseudonyme (wer hier Anonym sagt lügt oder hat keine Ahnung) und das ist doch auch okay so.
Polizist Xy verkloppt dich, du hast Zeugen:
Dann kannst du sagen, dass dich Bayern1337 verkloppt haben. Klar gibt es dann eine Tabelle mit Zuordnung, aber naja.


EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Wenn es einen selbst nicht betrifft, ist man natürlich fein raus.


Würde es mich betreffen wäre ich trotzdem dafür.
Vielleicht mach ich auch bald in Aktien, kann ja sein.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn die linken unbegrenzte Regierungsmacht haben, hat die DDR bis ins kleinste aufgezeigt.


Alles ist ohne Gegengewicht schlimm, aber naja die DDR hat in 40 Jahren weniger Menschen getötet als die Nazis in ner Woche, so überspitzt gesagt.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Über solche Behauptungen kann man eigentlich nur herzlichst lachen und dir und Anderen, die diesen Schwachsinn behaupten, mal vor Augen führen und in Erinnerung rufen, was Rot-Grün von 1998-2005 so alles in die Wege geleitet hat, gerade in Bezug auf die "Deutschland-GmbH" und die Liberalisierung aller Möglichkeiten für fremdes Grosskapital in Deutschland einzusteigen, Stichwort Privat Equity und "Heuschrecken", die herzlichst nach allen Kräften eingeladen wurden von Rot Grün und genau dieses Lohndumping gepaart mit abnormen Renditeforderungen von 15+% losgetreten haben!
> Deine Behauptungen sind gemessen an den politischen Entscheidungenen und Entwicklungen reinster Schwachsinn!


Erst einmal habe ich nicht behauptet, die Anderen hätten's besser gemacht, also könntest du dir die Fanrage sparen, Don. Das ist unter deinem Niveau.
Der jetzige Kampf um die Kanzlerschaft findet zwischen CDU und Grünen statt, die SPD hat (nicht nur) darin nichts zu bestellen. Die hätten es sich im Prinzip sparen können, überhaupt einen Kanzlerkandidaten zu nominieren.

Die Grünen waren reine Stimmauffüller, als Rot-Grün an die Macht kam und hatten exakt gar nichts zu melden, als die SPD irrsinnigerweise den vorherigen schwarzgelben Trend _fortgesetzt_ hat. Und die CDU hat (wiederum mit der SPD als Stimmauffüller) in den den 15 Jahren danach nicht nur _exakt_ nichts getan, um die Fehlentwicklung zu beenden, sondern das Ganze noch zementiert und verschärft. Es hätte zig geschenkte Möglichkeiten für Kurswechsel gegeben, beispielsweise in der Finanzkrise, jetzt mit der Pandemie. Gerettet wurden damals wie heute Großkonzerne und Banken, der "Rest" wird, wenn überhaupt, stiefmütterlich behandelt.

Es gibt keinerlei Erfahrungswerte, wie sich die Grünen schlagen, wenn sie in tatsächlich bundesweit in tatsächlicher Regierungsverantwortung und nicht nur Juniorpartner sind. Wie schon geschrieben, rechne ich nicht mit Wundern, aber ich habe auch kein Problem damit, sie mal ranzulassen. Die Anderen verkacken schon seit Jahrzehnten grandios und schlachten heilige Kühe, da wird man schlimmstenfalls auch eine versemmelte Legislaturperiode unter grüner Kanzlerschaft überstehen.

Vielleicht tut frischer Wind aber auch mal gut, selbst wenn er scharf bläst. Das sichere Konzept einer Großen Koalition, die eigentlich bequem alle notwendigen Reformen hätte durchsetzen können,  hat sich jedenfalls nicht bewährt, also ist es womöglich Zeit für ein wenig Risiko, auch wenn das der urdeutschen Gemütlichkeit widerspricht.

Die reflexartige Behauptung, mit grüner Regierungsbeteiligung ginge es grundsätzlich schlechter, kann ich bald nicht mehr hören. Von den zehn bundesdeutschen Regionen mit dem geringsten Pro-Kopf-Einkommen ist _die Hälfte_ CDU-regiert, in drei Fünfteln ist die CDU mitregierend. Kurz, eine gerechte Wohlstandverteilung einmal komplett außen vor, lässt die schwarze Wunderwirkung irgendwie auf sich warten. Die CDU ist dort stark, wo es ohnehin gut läuft - logisch, wenn es gut läuft, wählt man konservativ, damit es so bleibt. Wo es nicht gut läuft, bekommt die CDU jedoch _auch_ nichts gebacken.

Das kann man auf Bundesebene übertragen: Wer meint, es läuft gerade richtig gut in Deutschland, kann gerne schwarz  wählen. Wer nicht, der verliert nichts, wenigstens versuchsweise auf ein anderes Pferd zu setzen. Wenn's auf der Strecke strauchelt, kann man immer noch den alten Gaul wieder aus dem Stall holen, der zwar auch kein Rennen gewinnt, aber wenigstens gemütliche Reiteigenschaften hat.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das kann man auf Bundesebene übertragen: Wer meint, es läuft gerade richtig gut in Deutschland, kann gerne schwarz  wählen. Wer nicht, der verliert nichts, wenigstens versuchsweise auf ein anderes Pferd zu setzen.


Solange es nicht die AfD ist. Die sollte man auch "nur aus Protest" gar nicht wählen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alles ist ohne Gegengewicht schlimm, aber naja die DDR hat in 40 Jahren weniger Menschen getötet als die Nazis in ner Woche, so überspitzt gesagt.


Aber die Linksterroristen haben sie im Frieden umgebracht.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber die Linksterroristen haben sie im Frieden umgebracht.


Nur weil etwas während eines Krieges passiert ist, ist es kein Kriegsverbrechen 

Brauchen gar nicht die Verbrechen der DDR zu streiten, aber es ging bei der DDR nie um gezielte Vernichtung
von Menschenleben sondern um Tötungen zum Machterhalt.
Tot ist vielleicht tot, aber das ganze hat schon einen qualitativen Unterschied.
In der DDR konnte man, soweit ich weiß, unbehelligt Leben, wenn man sich an die Regeln der
Diktatur gehalten hat. Im dritten Reich war das nicht so.

Btw
Warum warst du eigentlich Offizier in einem Unrechtsstaat?
Soldat, Wehrpflicht ja, aber Offizier zu werden war doch kein Zwang.
(keine Verurteilung, nur Interesse)


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Brauchen gar nicht die Verbrechen der DDR zu streiten, aber es ging bei der DDR nie um gezielte Vernichtung
> von Menschenleben sondern um Tötungen zum Machterhalt.


Es ging um nichts anderes, oder hast Du die Stasiberichte der aus politischen Gründen hingerichteten Menschen nicht mitbekommen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Tot ist vielleicht tot, aber das ganze hat schon einen qualitativen Unterschied.


Nee, tot ist tot -für immer - egal, was die Kirche sagt.
Ich hab 20 Jahre neben dem Friedhof gewohnt - ich weiß das.



Sparanus schrieb:


> In der DDR konnte man, soweit ich weiß, unbehelligt Leben, wenn man sich an die Regeln der
> Diktatur gehalten hat.


Nur wurden die sehr weit gedehnt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Warum warst du eigentlich Offizier in einem Unrechtsstaat?


Tja, man mach viel Schei.. , wenn man jung und dumm ist.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Soldat, Wehrpflicht ja, aber Offizier zu werden war doch kein Zwang.


Nicht ganz.
Um zu Studieren waren schon mal 3 Jahre Wehrdienst Pflicht, wenn ein Elternteil zur Intelligenz gezählt wurde.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

Unter Nazis kann man für das getötet werden, was man ist; nicht allein für das, was man denkt und tut.
Das halte ich für den wesentlichen Unterschied.

Praktischerweise lässt der auch keinen Raum für Relativierung von irgend einer Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Unter Nazis kann man für das getötet werden, was man ist; nicht allein für das, was man denkt und tut.


Es ist beides faschistisch (ob rechts- oder links-), egal, wie man es nennt.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2021)

Was solche (linken) Regime anrichten können sieht man ja auch in anderen Ländern. 
Russland (damals UDSSR), China, Nordvietnam, Kuba oder Kambotscha, wo es auch zum Völkermord gekommen ist. Z.b durch den Massenmörder Pol Pot.
Aber die haben alle nichts mit dem Linken Ideal des Kommunismus zu tun. Auch wenn es in den Medien gerne so behauptet oder bezeichnet wird. Der Kommunismus wird von solchen Diktaturen mißbraucht.
Ähnlich wie radikale Religiöse heilige Schriften mißbrauchen und anders auslegen.

Aber wir kommen glaube ich zu weit vom Thema ab.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es ist beides faschistisch (ob rechts- oder links-), egal, wie man es nennt.


Dennoch hinkt der Vergleich, denn die Bedingungen unterscheiden sich grundlegend.

Ein wenig hat man ja doch aus den vergangenen deutschen Regimes gelernt, die Demokratie ist wehrhaft und die Errichtung einer neuen Parteidiktatur mit demokratischen Mitteln praktisch nicht möglich. Das ginge nur, wenn in Deutschland eine Mehrheit nicht nur links oder rechts wählt, sondern auch mehrheitlich eine Parteidiktatur über die Verfassung hinaus auf der Straße erzwingt.

Ansonsten muss eine Linksregierung nach Regeln spielen, die für das (obendrein fremdeingesetzte und -gestützte) DDR-Regime schlichtweg nicht galten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dennoch hinkt der Vergleich, denn die Bedingungen unterscheiden sich grundlegend.


Mag sein, aber das eingeplante Töten von Menschen ohne jede Skrupel ist Staatsterror.
Und der ging eindeutig vom Staat aus.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein wenig hat man ja doch aus den vergangenen deutschen Regimes gelernt, die Demokratie ist wehrhaft und die Errichtung einer neuen Parteidiktatur mit demokratischen Mitteln praktisch nicht möglich.


Ich bin da nicht so sicher.
Viele Menschen glauben auch, daß die Coronakrise eine reine Erfindung der Regierung ist.
Wer hätte gedacht, daß der schwachsinnige Trump in den USA - als "Mutterland der Demokratie"  - Griechenland hätte ich mir noch mit großen Bedenken vielleicht gefallen lassen -
Präsident wird?
Und das er einen von Ihm verursachten Regierungsumsturzversuch  ohne Strafe übersteht?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ginge nur, wenn in Deutschland eine Mehrheit nicht nur links oder rechts wählt, sondern auch mehrheitlich eine Parteidiktatur über die Verfassung hinaus auf der Straße erzwingt.


Das war in den 30ern nicht viel anders.
Und rumms - da waren die Braunen an der Macht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss eine Linksregierung nach Regeln spielen, die für das (obendrein fremdeingesetzte und -gestützte) DDR-Regime schlichtweg nicht galten.


Die Regeln kann man ändern, wenn man an der Macht ist.
Das ging bei den Nazis erst auch schleichend.

Dann wurden die Gewerkschaften ausgeschaltet, die Presse, die Andersdenken, die anders aussehenden ... .
Nach der Olympiade 1936 wurde dann der Ton schärfer und die Maske dann 1938 endgültig fallen gelassen.

Ich halte von Extremisten gar nichts, egal, mit welchen Engelszungen sie daherreden.
Dahinter schwingt immer die Parole "Ausschaltung des Klassenfeindes mit allen Mitteln" mit, wie es der Massenmörder Mielke immer und immer wieder intern wiederholt hat.

Öffentlichhat er ja alle Menschen nur geliebt ... .


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und der ging eindeutig vom Staat aus.


Hat NIEMAND bestritten


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Regierungsumsturzversuch


Das ist für so einen Aufstand von Verrückten doch wirklich zu hoch gegriffen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ging bei den Nazis erst auch schleichend.


Das würde kein ernster Historiker so sehen, das ging zack auf zack, sehr schnell nach der Machtergreifung.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Öffentlichhat er ja alle Menschen nur geliebt ... .


Ja komm dafür hat man ihn aber auch echt ausgelacht.

Nur witzig, dass er wegen einem Mord zu Weimarer Zeiten  in den Knast ging und nicht wegen der Stasi


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Macht mal, ich werde auch gerade einen Menschen mit absolut null Regierungs oder Ministerialerfahrung ins Kanzleramt wählen, da muss man schon ziemlich bescheuert sein, um das zu machen!


Muss man das haben? Hätte sich Kretschmann aufstellen sollen?
Erfahrung hilft also? Welche Erfahrung hat denn Svenja Schulze? Ach ja, die war vorher in NRW Ministerin für Wissenschaft und Forschung und hat die Atomkugelaffäire zu verantworten. 
Huiii -- jemanden die nukleare Sicherheit zu übertragen, der vorher schon mal ein paar Brennelemente verloren hat, na ja, ich weiß nicht.
Und was haben denn die Minister Scheuer und  Karliczek bisher hervorragendes geleistet? Immerhin hatte Scheuer schon Erfahrung als Staatssekretär, ist doch was.


----------



## Albatros1 (21. April 2021)

?


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2021)

Annalena macht das schon​


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt. Die meisten Länder haben Kapitalismus und die meisten Länder sind eher arm.  Ohne die Billigarbeitskräfte auf der Welt würde es bei uns anders aussehen.
> Welcher kapitalistische Staat ist reich geworden ohne andere Länder auszubeuten? So aus eigener Kraft?


Was gibt es denn für Alternativen? Nur sozialistische Diktaturen und da geht es den Menschen deutlich schlechter.
Oder Entwicklungs - und Schwellenländer. Wo es den großen Teil der Menschen noch schlechter geht.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur sozialistische Diktaturen und da geht es den Menschen deutlich schlechter.


Das ist aus unserer Sicht zweifelsfrei richtig, aber ob z.B. die Kubaner das auch so sehen im Vergleich zum Regime vorher ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

Ja ich meinte im Vergleich mit einer modernen (westlichen) Industrienation.
Wie es vorher in dem Land ausgesehen hat kann man natürlich auch fragen. 
Dazu müßte ich mich dann aber näher mit der Geschichte der jeweiligen Länder befassen.


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2021)

Also ich freue mich auf Rot-Rot-Grün. Mögen die Konservativen nie wieder an die Macht kommen und möge Deutschland den Weg zu einem demokratischen Sozialismus beginnen. Die Grünen sind zwar etwas zu liberal und zu wenig links, aber es ist ein Anfang und die Annalena ist ja Teil des guten, linken Flügels der Grünen.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind zwar etwas zu liberal und zu wenig links, aber es ist ein Anfang und die Annalena ist ja Teil des guten, linken Flügels der Grünen.


Die Grünen sind glaube ich linker als die SPD.


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2021)

Die Genossin Esken finde ich durchaus im Herzen links verortet. Scholz hingegen ist ein neoliberaler Steigbügelhalter.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

Viele kommen mir ein bisschen zu naiv vor (nicht alle). Politiker sind erstmals machtgeile Individuen, die mit aller Gewalt an die Macht kommen wollen, damit sie durch Korruption und andere krummen Geschäfte an die öffentlichen Fleischtöpfe gelangen.
Da gibt es Null, ich meine Null Unterschied, aus welcher Partei die Leute stammen. Die Populisten vertreten extreme Positionen, desegen fallen sie beim Missmanagement am meisten auf (Linke oder AFD).
Die andere Regel lautet, je länger eine Partei den Regierungsauftrag bekommt, desto mehr verfestigen sich Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft und Postenverteilen nach Parteilisten an Stelle der Befähigung.
Der Fehler von uns, Deutschen, ist, sich von den Medien oder anderen Instituten wirren zu lassen, die Nichtregierungsparteien seien böse, würde uns in den Abgrund führen etc., damit man "das kleinere Übel" wählt, also die regierenden Parteien.
Es ist aber viel einfacher. Damit sich etwas äñdert, muss die Regierungspartei ALLE Posten verlieren, sonst gibt es keine Motivation für Verbesserung/Neuaufstellung. Es ist egal, wer danach kommt, sie müssen sich mit denselben Probleme auseinandersetzen, egal was im Parteiprogramm steht, das Budget bestimmt die Machbarkeit etc.
Wenn sie in den 4 Jahren dennoch zu viel verbocken, einfach abwählen.
Das Logischste wäre also, dass alle CDU-ler die FDP wählen (Oppositionspartei in der Regierung, die konservative Positionen teilt) und SPD-Ler bzw. Linke die Grünen wählen. Nur so ist ein sauberer Neuanfang für ALLE möglich. Die CDU kann dann in 4 Jahren wieder zeigen, ob sie etwas dazugelernt haben, aber erstmals dreht man ihnen komplett den Hahn zu, wo es nur geht. Dasselbe gilt für die SPD, die Partei braucht die Motivation, wieder den kleinen Mann zu finden,. Das geht nicht als kleine Schwester in einer Koalition mit der CDU.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

Sicher gibt es schwarze Schafe unter den Politikern. Aber korrupt sind zum Glück in DE die wenigsten.
Und ihr Antrieb ist bestimmt auch Machtausübung. Aber nicht nur. Und ohne Macht kann man bestimmte Dinge eben nicht verändern. Ich denke nicht Wenige von Ihnen haben auch Ideale und Überzeugungen die sie anstreben.


----------



## sereksim (22. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Annalena ist ja Teil des guten, linken Flügels der Grünen.


Baerbock und Habeck sind beide Teil des "Realo"-Flügels.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Politiker sind erstmals machtgeile Individuen, die mit aller Gewalt an die Macht kommen wollen


Es ist natürlich Ziel der Politik, Macht zu haben und damit etwas verändern zu können.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> damit sie durch Korruption und andere krummen Geschäfte an die öffentlichen Fleischtöpfe gelangen.
> Da gibt es Null, ich meine Null Unterschied, aus welcher Partei die Leute stammen.


Dass es in jeder Partei korrupte Menschen gibt, bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass alle Parteien gleichermaßen anfällig für Korruption sind. Ebenso gibt es gravierende Unterschiede, welche Parteien Transparenz, Lobbykontrolle und Korruptionsbeschränkung in welchem Maße fordern bzw blockieren.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es schwarze Schafe unter den Politikern. Aber korrupt sind zum Glück in DE die wenigsten.
> Und ihr Antrieb ist bestimmt auch Machtausübung. Aber nicht nur. Und ohne Macht kann man bestimmte Dinge eben nicht verändern. Ich denke nicht Wenige von Ihnen haben auch Ideale und Überzeugungen die sie anstreben.


Die an der Basis natürlich nicht ( sie haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit und werden von den Lobbys nicht angesprochen), sie sind auch diejenigen, die ihrer Ideologie eher treu bleiben und neue Mitglieder anwerben. Je höher es geht, desto größer ist der Grad der Verwicklung mit den zwielichtigen Gestalten, was per se nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss. Man kann keine Regelungen an Verbänden oder der Wirtschaft vorbei durchbringen.


sereksim schrieb:


> Baerbock und Habeck sind beide Teil des "Realo"-Flügels.
> 
> Es ist natürlich Ziel der Politik, Macht zu haben und damit etwas verändern zu können.
> 
> Dass es in jeder Partei korrupte Menschen gibt, bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass alle Parteien gleichermaßen anfällig für Korruption sind. Ebenso gibt es gravierende Unterschiede, welche Parteien Transparenz, Lobbykontrolle und Korruptionsbeschränkung in welchem Maße fordern bzw blockieren.


Das hängt maßgeblich vom Einfluss ab. Sobald eine Partei zur Regierungspartei wird, klopfen alle an. Noch ist die CDU mehr oder weniger der alleinige Nutznießer, deswegen findet man dort die meisten Lobby-Verbindungen und Korruption.
Nicht falsch verstehen, die Politiker ganz oben müssen ihrer Ideologie mehr oder weniger im Rahmen true bleiben, sonst läuft die Basis davon. Das eine schließt aber das andere nicht aus. Sie gehören zueinander.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die an der Basis natürlich nicht ( sie haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit und werden von den Lobbys nicht angesprochen), sie sind auch diejenigen, die ihrer Ideologie eher treu bleiben und neue Mitglieder anwerben. Je höher es geht, desto größer ist der Grad der Verwicklung mit den zwielichtigen Gestalten, was per se nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss. Man kann keine Regelungen an Verbänden oder der Wirtschaft vorbei durchbringen.


Könntest du bitte mal anhand von zumindestens angedeuteten Belegen oder zumindestens einen Anfangsverdacht herleiten oder vielleicht sogar belegen, wo die derzeitige Kanzlerin in Korruption. krummen Geschäften oder "Fleischtöpfe" für sie persönlich verwickelt gewesen ist, sein könnte etc.?


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Baerbock und Habeck sind beide Teil des "Realo"-Flügels.


Ach den kannst du ignorieren, neben seltenen interessanten Meldungen kommt was, das nicht komplett nach Propagandasprech anhört


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> und möge Deutschland den Weg zu einem demokratischen Sozialismus beginnen.


Den gab es nicht und wird es nicht geben.
Sozialismus war in jedem Staat die Diktatur der marxistisch -Leninistischen Partei mit Hilfe der Stasi / KGB /Securitate.

Ansonsten wären die Diktaturen des "Proletariats" ganz schnell verschwunden gewesen.

Demokratisch war da gar nichts.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mal anhand von zumindestens angedeuteten Belegen oder zumindestens einen Anfangsverdacht herleiten oder vielleicht sogar belegen, wo die derzeitige Kanzlerin in Korruption. krummen Geschäften oder "Fleischtöpfe" für sie persönlich verwickelt gewesen ist, sein könnte etc.?


Sie ist die Chefin der Partei mit den meisten *aufgedeckten *Korruptionen (Maskendeals, alleine, dass Scheuer überhaupt sein Amt hat, Posten, die nach belieben verteilt wurden, ein Bankkaufmann während der schlimmsten Krise der Nachkriegszeit als Gesundheitsminister, Ursula von der Leyen in ihrer Gänze, wie man sie an Stelle von Weber in der EU installiert etc,  die Liste ist ellenlang, da braucht man nicht mal an den Einhorn zu glauben). In jeder Firma wäre der Chef, als der Zuständige, entlassen worden. Und ja, es gibt Deals in den Hinterzimmern, dass man wegschaut oder einiges toleriert, damit man ein Vorhaben durchsetzt. Dafür gibt es selten Belege, da in den Hinterzimmern.
Dass sie momentan die Chefin der Partei mit den meisten *aufgedeckten *Korruptionsfällen ist, wurde zweifellos bewiesen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sie ist die Chefin der Partei mit den meisten *aufgedeckten *Korruptionen (Maskendeals, alleine, dass Scheuer überhaupt sein Amt hat, Posten, die nach belieben verteilt wurden, ein Bankkaufmann während der schlimmsten Krise der Nachkriegszeit als Gesundheitsminister, Ursula von der Leyen in ihrer Gänze, wie man sie an Stelle von Weber in der EU installiert etc,  die Liste ist ellenlang, da braucht man nicht mal an den Einhorn zu glauben). In jeder Firma wäre der Chef, als der Zuständige, entlassen worden. Und ja, es gibt Deals in den Hinterzimmern, dass man wegschaut oder einiges toleriert, damit man ein Vorhaben durchsetzt. Dafür gibt es selten Belege, da in den Hinterzimmern.
> Dass sie momentan die Chefin der Partei mit den meisten *aufgedeckten *Korruptionsfällen ist, wurde zweifellos bewiesen.


Dir ist schon klar, das eine Partei keine Firma ist?
Du weisst hoffentlich was der Begriff Mandat bedeutet?
Dir ist auch klar, das so ziemlich alle Personen die du angesprochen hast *gewählte* Volksvertreter mit eigenem Wahlkreis sind und sich dort "durchsetzen" mussten?
Dir ist auch klar, das Macron für die Causa Weber und von der Leyen verantwortlich ist?
Ist Frau Merkel schon seit 2018 keine Parteivorsitzende der CDU mehr!


----------



## Amigo (22. April 2021)

Ich glaube die Mehrheit ist froh, dass es nicht Södol... ähm Söder geworden ist. Ich bin es! 
Und der Strauß in jedem Fall: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3SvO5QIFCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Mehrheit ist froh, dass es nicht Södol... ähm Söder geworden ist. Ich bin es!
> Und der Strauß in jedem Fall: f3SvO5QIFCM[/MEDIA]








						Deutschland-Kurier – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Hugenberg, gib a Ruh.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2021)

Wo liegt jetzt irgendein Zusammenhang mit dem Topic, das Laschet Kanzlerkandidat der CDU geworden ist?


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo liegt jetzt irgendein Zusammenhang mit dem Topic, das Laschet Kanzlerkandidat der CDU geworden ist?


Mein Post bezog sich auf den von "Amigo". Hab es nochmal deutlicher gemacht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Grünen waren reine Stimmauffüller


Für mich nichts weiter als eine Ausrede. Denn die Grünen haben die Agenda 2010, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmen, "Liberalisierung" der Finanzmärkte, etc. nicht nur damals fleißig und mit stolz geschwelter Brust mitgetragen, sondern, wenn man sich die Abstimmungsprotokolle anschaut, dem teils mit sogar noch größerer Mehrheit als die SPD zugestimmt. Und auch wenn Oskar Lafontaine viele Böcke geschoßen hat: Bei den Grünen haben die Sektkorken geknallt, als der auf die Hinterbank verbannt wurde. War er doch mit der größte Bremser bei der ganzen Sache. 
Leider hängt man den Grünen, im Gegensatz zur SPD, nicht den Zusatz "Verräterpartei" an und sie werden leider auch nicht dafür bis heute abgestraft.








						Jutta Ditfurth zu 40 Jahren "Die Grünen" - "Eine stinknormale, bürgerliche Partei"
					

Zum 40-jährigen Bestehen der Grünen mag die Sozialwissenschaftlerin Jutta Ditfurth nicht gratulieren. Aus ihrer Sicht hat die Partei einstige politische Ziele längst verraten. Auch beim Klimaschutz traut Ditfurth ihren ehemaligen Parteifreunden wenig zu.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> ein Bankkaufmann während der schlimmsten Krise der Nachkriegszeit als Gesundheitsminister


Das ist nun unfair. Nur weil er vor seinem Studium eine normale Ausbildung gemacht hat muss
er sich das immer anhören...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das eine Partei keine Firma ist?


Na nun wie ist das nochmal wenn ein Kanzler einen Minister nicht mehr haben will?
Ach ja man ersucht den Bundespräsidenten darum, hat Merkel ja ge...
Ach nein. Sie hat die Möglichkeiten der Verfassung nicht genutzt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nun unfair. Nur weil er vor seinem Studium eine normale Ausbildung gemacht hat muss
> er sich das immer anhören...


Von mir aus Master of Arts in Politikwissenschaft in das höchste Amt für Gesundheit.. Ne, mir wird davon schlecht, ich ziehe eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Bankkaufmann vor. Da hat er auch versagt (Organisation und die Beschaffung von Masken und Impfstoff). Deutschland ist ja so eine Bananenrepublik, wir haben kaum jemanden, der annähernd etwas mit dem Gesundheitssektor zu tun hat UND CDU-Mitglied ist ..


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das eine Partei keine Firma ist?
> Du weisst hoffentlich was der Begriff Mandat bedeutet?
> Dir ist auch klar, das so ziemlich alle Personen die du angesprochen hast *gewählte* Volksvertreter mit eigenem Wahlkreis sind und sich dort "durchsetzen" mussten?
> Dir ist auch klar, das Macron für die Causa Weber und von der Leyen verantwortlich ist?
> Ist Frau Merkel schon seit 2018 keine Parteivorsitzende der CDU mehr!


Glaube an den Weihnachtsmann oder den Einhorn, ein bisschen Niveau in einer Diskussion muss schon sein.
Wenn der Chef/die Chefin im Verein nicht fürs Personal oder die Entscheidungen gerade steht, was macht denn sie da, ganz oben?
Ich meine, irgendwann sollte man das Denkorgan anwerfen. Mal anders, was hältst du von Figuren wie Spahn, Altmeier oder Scheuer? Und was die Weber-Geschichte angeht, da hat ihn Merkel fallen lassen, fertig. Mit entsprechender Unterstützung würde Macron einlenken. Stattdessen haben sie sich auf die ultimative, unfähigste Quotenfrau geeinigt, die uns das Impfdebakel eingebrockt hat. Ich kenne so viele kompetente Frauen von der Arbeit, UvDL leistet einen Bärendiest gerade für die Frauen, die aus eigener Kraft etwas zu Stande gebracht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Deutschland ist ja so eine Bananenrepublik, wir haben kaum jemanden, der annähernd etwas mit dem Gesundheitssektor


Ich muss dich enttäuschen, das ist bei Führungskräften üblich. Breite statt Tiefe, eigentlich jedenfalls.
Ist auch in der Wirtschaft so, keine Sorge.


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Glaube an den Weihnachtsmann oder den Einhorn, ein bisschen Niveau in einer Diskussion muss schon sein.
> Wenn der Chef/die Chefin im Verein nicht fürs Personal oder die Entscheidungen gerade steht, was macht denn sie da, ganz oben?


_Die Kontrolle der Regierung obliegt dem Bundestag_. Und als ich zuletzt nachgesehen habe, waren dort Abgeordnete aller ordentlich gewählten Parteien vertreten.

Warum hat deine jeweilige Lieblingspartei nicht geschaut, was unser Gesundheitsminister so treibt?


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> _Die Kontrolle der Regierung obliegt dem Bundestag_. Und als ich zuletzt nachgesehen habe, waren dort Abgeordnete aller ordentlich gewählten Parteien vertreten.
> 
> Warum hat deine jeweilige Lieblingspartei nicht geschaut, was unser Gesundheitsminister so treibt?


Und die Mehrheit besteht aus CDU und SPD. Welche Partei soll mein Liebling sein?


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich muss dich enttäuschen, das ist bei Führungskräften üblich. Breite statt Tiefe, eigentlich jedenfalls.


Das erklärt so einiges bei der Pfeifenparade.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2021)

Die müssen eben mehrere Ebenen im (Über) -Blick behalten.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das erklärt so einiges bei der Pfeifenparade.


Wusste gar nicht, dass du Musiker bist Pulli


----------



## Amigo (23. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Deutschland-Kurier – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alter Man im Panik Mode... tut mir sehr leid, dass du wieder zittern musst. :-*


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Und die Mehrheit besteht aus CDU und SPD.


Die Kontrollpflicht und Kontrollmöglichkeiten der im Bundestages vertretenen Parteien hängt nicht an Mehrheiten. Ministerien sind gegenüber allen Angeordneten gleichermaßen rechenschafts- und auskunftspflichtig.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Welche Partei soll mein Liebling sein?


Das weiß ich doch nicht. Geheime Wahlen und so.  

Es ist auch komplett unerheblich. Egal, wen du favorisierst, sie haben exakt das selbe Versäumnis begangen wie die Parteien, denen du es vorwirfst.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht Privateigentum, sondern kapitalistische Auswüchse wie Steuerflucht, spekulative Geschäfte usw.


Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Privateigentum, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt werden. Die Herrschaft des Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter und dem hat sich alles andere unterzuordnen.

Kapitalismus verstehen - Einführung in die Politische Ökonomie der Gegenwart (PDF)


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Alter Man im Panik Mode... tut mir sehr leid, dass du wieder zittern musst. :-*


Vor was sollte er denn zittern?

Du postest hier tiefste politische Propaganda, schlecht zusammengeschnitten und mit höchst zweifelhafter Aussage, da Söder 20 Jahre alt war, als Strauß gestorben ist und scheinst dich für diesen albernen Spott selber zu feiern.
Dazu wirfst du anderen Leuten Panik vor, die eigentlich mit Söder und der Union nichts am Hut haben, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, aus welcher Propaganda Richtung und geistiger Mottenkiste der zusammengerotzte Video Clip kommt. Die AfD hat es mittlerweile nötig, auch für Prozentanteile hinter der Kommastelle zu kämpfen, sonst könnte es eng werden.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Privateigentum, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt werden. Die Herrschaft des Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter und dem hat sich alles andere unterzuordnen.


Deswegen schrieb ich "Auswüchse". Der Staat sollte sich nicht zuviel regulieren (erhöht auch die Bürokratie), aber an gewissen Stellen schon und nicht der freien Marktwirtschaft überall freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Privateigentum, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt werden. Die Herrschaft des Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter und dem hat sich alles andere unterzuordnen.
> 
> Kapitalismus verstehen - Einführung in die Politische Ökonomie der Gegenwart (PDF)


Auch von dir nur ein Propaganda Post, denn der Kapitalismus und die Gesellschaftsordnung unterscheiden sich in angelsächischen Staaten und z.B. in Deutschland/EU sehr erheblich, da eine allgemeine Propaganda Definition zu bringen, zeigt halt das die jetzige Gesellschaftsordnung als Feind gesehen wird.
Ich wüsste auch nicht wo der Kapitalismus das GG bestimmt haben soll?


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich "Auswüchse". Der Staat sollte sich nicht zuviel regulieren (erhöht auch die Bürokratie), aber an gewissen Stellen schon und nicht der freien Marktwirtschaft überall freien Lauf lassen.


Ich wäre ja für eine Teilung des Marktes: Lebens- und systemwichtigte Bereiche wie Ernährung, Unterkunft, Energie, Telekommunikation und Mobilität sollten streng reguliert oder sogar in in Staatshand sein, in allen anderen Bereichen kann der Markt sich im Rahmen der allgemeinen Gesetze austoben - und zwar gerne auch freier als teilweise jetzt.


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich "Auswüchse". Der Staat sollte sich nicht zuviel regulieren (erhöht auch die Bürokratie), aber an gewissen Stellen schon und nicht der freien Marktwirtschaft überall freien Lauf lassen.


Das ist halt in der Regel (oder sollte es sein), der Unterschied zwischen "Manchester Kapitalismus" z.B. GB und USA und einer "Sozialen Marktwirtschaft" wie in Deutschland. Natürlich auf allen Ebenen verbesserungswürdig und es gibt immer wieder Sinuskurven Verläufe wo die Gesellschaft/Politik eher hin tendiert, mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Teilung des Marktes: Lebens- und systemwichtigte Bereiche wie Ernährung, Unterkunft, Energie, Telekommunikation und Mobilität sollten streng reguliert oder sogar in in Staatshand sein, in allen anderen Bereichen kann der Markt sich im Rahmen der allgemeinen Gesetze austoben - und zwar gerne auch freier als teilweise jetzt.


"Der Markt" sollte sich nirgendwo zügellos austoben dürfen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Teilung des Marktes: Lebens- und systemwichtigte Bereiche wie Ernährung, Unterkunft, Energie, Telekommunikation und Mobilität sollten streng reguliert oder sogar in in Staatshand sein, in allen anderen Bereichen kann der Markt sich im Rahmen der allgemeinen Gesetze austoben - und zwar gerne auch freier als teilweise jetzt.


1. Muss man sich das leisten können
2. Hat die Liberalisierung des Telekommunikationsmarktes gezeigt, das deine Auffassung nicht überall zielführend ist, da der Verbraucher heute Galaxien besser drann ist, als es zur Zeiten der Deutschen Post/Telekom der Fall war.
3. Was sollte es bringen die komplette Ernährungsindustrie zu verstaatlichen? Was ist das Ziel dahinter?
Man kann genauso wie Mindestlöhne auch Mindestpreise, für Grunderzeugnisse (z.B. Milch und Fleisch) einführen.
4. Man kann es auf die Daseinsvorsorge herunter brechen und bei Energie und Unterkunft (Bodenreform siehe Hans Jochen Vogel), wäre ich bei dir, aber sonst halte ich davon nicht viel, weil das Telekommunikationsbesipiel zeigt, das es auch amders geht. Dazu ist es für mich unabdingbar, das die Leute zumindestens eine definierte Möglichkeit haben, ihren Kindern Werte/Eigenheime zu vererben, da der Klein oder mittelständische Betrieb ja auch vererbar bleibt, genauso wie Geld.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Kontrollpflicht und Kontrollmöglichkeiten der im Bundestages vertretenen Parteien hängt nicht an Mehrheiten. Ministerien sind gegenüber allen Angeordneten gleichermaßen rechenschafts- und auskunftspflichtig.
> 
> 
> Das weiß ich doch nicht. Geheime Wahlen und so.
> ...


Grüne? Ich fühle mich jetzt beleidigt. Mit Merz hätte ich definitiv CDU gewählt, mit Söder vielleicht, aber niemals die Grünen, da lieber FDP als Ausweichmöglichkeit. Ich will keine neue Quotenfrau..


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Der Markt" sollte sich nirgendwo zügellos austoben dürfen.


Frag mal einen Drogenbaron, ob der sich über Regulierungen freut.


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Muss man sich das leisten können


Wo man es sich Grundbedarfssicherheit nicht leisten kann, gibt es ohnehin keinen freien Markt, sondern nur regellose Mangelwirtschaft mit maximierter Umverteilung.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Hat die Liberalisierung des Telekommunikationsmarktes gezeigt, das deine Auffassung nicht überall zielführend ist, da der Verbraucher heute Galaxien besser drann ist, als es zur Zeiten der Deutschen Post/Telekom der Fall war.


Stimmt, der Telekommunikationsausbau in Deutschland ist vorbildlich und ... Oh, warte mal! 

Die Privatisierung der Telekommunikations war eine reine Kosten-, keine Effizienzfrage. Das Ganze ist immer noch zum Haareraufen ineffizient, nur verdient jetzt der Staat als Großeigner zu Lasten des Einzelnen dabei, statt zu Lasten der Gemeinschaft reinzubuttern. Eine Veränderung ist nicht zwingend eine Verbesserung.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 3. Was sollte es bringen die komplette Ernährungsindustrie zu verstaatlichen? Was ist das Ziel dahinter?
> Man kann genauso wie Mindestlöhne auch Mindestpreise, für Grunderzeugnisse (z.B. Milch und Fleisch) einführen.


Deshalb schrieb ich ja "streng reguliert *oder* sogar in Staatshand". Auf Krampf zu verstaatlichen ist ebenso wenig eine Lösung, wie mit Gewalt zu privatisieren. Aber ohne Regulierung geht es in solchen Bereichen nicht.

Man schaue sich zum Vergleich die ehemalige UDSSR an. Die Landwirtschaft war zu weit über 90% in Staatshand, aber sie haben es bis zum Schluss nicht geschafft, diese so zu gestalten, dass das Land ohne massive Nahrungsmittelimporte auskam - und das in einem Arbeiter- und _Bauern_staat mit gewaltigen Kornkammern im Staatsgebiet.
Anders herum führt fehlende oder unzureichende Regulierung dazu, dass Leuten an einem Ort quasi das Brot aus dem Mund gezogen wird, um damit irgendwelche Luxusansprüche andernorts zu bedienen und/oder dass über den tatsächlichen Bedarf hinaus zur Gewinnmaximierung Raubbau betrieben wird.

Das lässt sich allein durch Mindestpreise nicht regulieren. Aber ich stimme dir zu, dass Verstaatlichung hier auch keine Lösung wäre - wie eigentlich in jedem Bereich mit hohem Arbeitseinsatz, der sich ja auch lohnen muss, damit er überhaupt im notwendigen Maße erfolgt.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Hat die Liberalisierung des Telekommunikationsmarktes gezeigt, das deine Auffassung nicht überall zielführend ist, da der Verbraucher heute Galaxien besser drann ist, als es zur Zeiten der Deutschen Post/Telekom der Fall war.


Er sprach auch von staatlich oder reguliert. 
Ist Mobilfunk reguliert? Aber hallo.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich ja "streng reguliert *oder* sogar in Staatshand". Auf Krampf zu verstaatlichen ist ebenso wenig eine Lösung, wie mit Gewalt zu privatisieren. Aber ohne Regulierung geht es in solchen Bereichen nicht.


Ernährung bzw. allgemein Einzelhandel könnte man über Steuern regulieren.
Für alle Waren des täglichen Gebrauchs kann man eine verminderte Mehrwertsteuer drauf setzen oder sie ganz streichen. Das kann man dann auch auf Energie ausweiten.
Für andere Produkte, die nicht lebensnotwendig sind, kann man einen höheren Mehrwertsteuersatz drauf legen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er sprach auch von staatlich oder reguliert.
> Ist Mobilfunk reguliert? Aber hallo.


Es war aber trotzdem eine Liberalisierung, auch wenn man den Markt reguliert, da es davor durch die deutsche Post in rein staatlicher Hand war.
Und um mal darauf hinzuweisen, die Liberalisierung des Telekommunikationsmarktes wurde kompltt von der CDU (Regierung Kohl) eingeleitet und in Gesetzesform gegossen.
Die Liberalisierung des Strommarktes dagegen, war ein Rot Grünes Projekt unter dem "tollen" Parteilosen Energiemanager Peter Müller.
Auch wenn bei der Liberalisierung des Telekommunikationsmarktes garnatiert noch Verbessserungsmöglichkeiten bestehen, ist er um Welten besser gelungen als die Liberalisierung des Strommarktes, an dem wir heute immer noch herum doktoren, da Herr Müller praktisch für die Stromkonzerne die Gesetze geschrieben hat.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ernährung bzw. allgemein Einzelhandel könnte man über Steuern regulieren.
> Für alle Waren des täglichen Gebrauchs kann man eine verminderte Mehrwertsteuer drauf setzen oder sie ganz streichen. Das kann man dann auch auf Energie ausweiten.
> Für andere Produkte, die nicht lebensnotwendig sind, kann man einen höheren Mehrwertsteuersatz drauf legen.


Das ist aber genau DDR 2.0, denn dort wurde das ganz genauso gehandhabt, Nahrung und Unterkunft wurden subventioniert und Luxusartikel höher besteuert und wo hat das hingeführt?
Dazu kommt noch, das Nahrung in Deutschland im EU und westlichen Vergleich, mit am preiswertesten ist (durch die Marktmacht der Discounter) und man ja gerade darüber diskutiert, Nahrung durch Mindestpreise der Grunderzeugnisse zu verteuern.
Wie passt das in deine Logik?


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist aber genau DDR 2.0, denn dort wurde das ganz genauso gehandhabt, Nahrung und Unterkunft wurden subventioniert und Luxusartikel höher besteuert und wo hat das hingeführt?
> Dazu kommt noch, das Nahrung in Deutschland im EU und westlichen Vergleich, mit am preiswertesten ist (durch die MArktmacht der Discounter) und man ja gerade darüber diskutiert, Nahrung durch Mindestpreise zu verteuern.
> Wie passt das in deine Logik?


Dafür haben wir hohe Energiekosten und hohe Mieten. Auch nicht perfekt.


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir hohe Energiekosten und hohe Mieten. Auch nicht perfekt.


Die Wohnungskosten betreffen aber z.B. nicht die sozial Schwächsten, da das vom Amt direkt getragen wird!
Ja man muss bei den Wohnungskosten etwas tun und bei den Energiekosten habe ich schon geschrieben, wer da total versagt hat. Eigentlich müsste man das komplett neu reformieren, aber so das es mehr Wettbewerb gibt und es für den Verbraucher billiger wird. Aber das ist politisch zumindestens in der Grünen Ecke auch nicht gewollt, da will man eher einen sehr hohen Strompreis, damit sich die Leute beim Verbrauch einschränken.
Du siehst überall Zirkelschlüsse.

Edit
Das ist übrigens auch ein Dilemma bei Märkten in "staatlicher" Hand, der kann dann nach gutdünken seinem Volk auferlegen, was bestimmte Dinge aus ideologischen Gründen zu kosten haben.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und um mal darauf hinzuweisen, die Liberalisierung des Telekommunikationsmarktes wurde kompltt von der CDU (Regierung Kohl) eingeleitet und in Gesetzesform gegossen.


Eine Teilnahme neuer Firmen ist fast unmöglich, der Staat verdient lieber an Frequenzen anstatt Ausbau konsequent betreiben zu lassen etc


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Liberalisierung des Strommarktes dagegen, war ein Rot Grünes Projekt unter dem "tollen" Parteilosen Energiemanager Peter Müller.


Da hab ich aber jedenfalls Netz


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Wohnungskosten betreffen aber z.B. nicht die sozial Schwächsten, da das vom Amt direkt getragen wird!


Du meinst jemand der zum Mindestlohn arbeitet, in einer Großstadt wohnt und vielleicht noch Kinder hat gehört nicht zu den schwächsten? Ahja


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du meinst jemand der zum Mindestlohn arbeitet, in einer Großstadt wohnt und vielleicht noch Kinder hat gehört nicht zu den schwächsten? Ahja


Nein! Der gehört zu den sozial Schwachen und hat ein vielfaches mehr an Einkommen, wenn du ein Blick ins Sozialgesetzbuch (ALG II) werfen würdest! Der Single mit Mindestlohn ist übrigens beschissener drann als die Leute mit Kinder, es wundert mich das man dir das erklären muss. Kindergeld, Kinder auf der Lohnsteuerkarte und wesentlich einfacher einen Wohnberechtigungsschein zu erhalten!
Was ist an dem Wort *Schwächsten *nicht zu verstehen?
Ich habe das extra so geschrieben, sonst hätte ich von sozial Schwachen geschrieben, die du anscheinend meinst.
Muss man hier jetzt noch deutsch Sek I unterrichten?


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Wort *Schwächsten *nicht zu verstehen?
> Ich habe das extra so geschrieben, sonst hätte ich von sozial Schwachen geschrieben, die du anscheinend meinst.
> Muss man hier jetzt noch deutsch Sek I unterrichten?


Wir tangieren hier Bereiche in denen Wohnkosten langsam aber sicher das ganze Einkommen auffressen und wir landen dadurch schon nah an H4.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und um mal darauf hinzuweisen, die Liberalisierung des Telekommunikationsmarktes wurde kompltt von der CDU (Regierung Kohl) eingeleitet und in Gesetzesform gegossen.


Mit Blödeleien wie die Trennung zwischen Telekom und Kabel Deutschland und dem sich daraus bis heute ergebende Dilemma, dass man zwei verschiedene Netze nebeneinander hat. Hauptsache Kohl konnte seinem Busenfreund Kirch was Gutes tun.








						Danke, Helmut Kohl: Kabelfernsehen statt Glasfaserausbau
					

Die sozialliberale Koalition unter Helmut Schmidt hatte bereits 1981 Pläne für einen bundesweiten Glasfaserausbau beschlossen. Ein Jahr später kam Helmut Kohl an die Macht, legte die Pläne aufs Eis und förderte lieber das Kabelfernsehen. 35 Jahre Jahre später gibt es immer noch kein...




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Wobei ich da noch prüfen würde was du heute mit Glasfaserkabeln aus den 80ern noch anfangen kannst.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wobei ich da noch prüfen würde was du heute mit Glasfaserkabeln aus den 80ern noch anfangen kannst.











						Andere Umstände
					

Postminister Schwarz-Schilling, der die Republik verkabeln will, war geschäftlich an Kabelprojekten beteiligt. Die Firma seiner Frau erledigt Aufträge für die Post.




					www.spiegel.de
				



Hauptsache bei der Union lief wieder alles wie geschmiert.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hauptsache bei der Union lief wieder alles wie geschmiert.


Es ging mir nur um die Auswirkungen auf den Ausbau heute.
Die Sachen sind getrennt voneinander zu betrachten.


----------



## Amigo (23. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vor was sollte er denn zittern?
> 
> Du postest hier tiefste politische Propaganda, schlecht zusammengeschnitten und mit höchst zweifelhafter Aussage, da Söder 20 Jahre alt war, als Strauß gestorben ist und scheinst dich für diesen albernen Spott selber zu feiern.
> Dazu wirfst du anderen Leuten Panik vor, die eigentlich mit Söder und der Union nichts am Hut haben, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, aus welcher Propaganda Richtung und geistiger Mottenkiste der zusammengerotzte Video Clip kommt. Die AfD hat es mittlerweile nötig, auch für Prozentanteile hinter der Kommastelle zu kämpfen, sonst könnte es eng werden.


Ja das frage ich mich auch... er schiebt mir doch den braunen(?) Film zu.
Ich fand die Aussage bzw. das Video nur witzig und passend zu meiner Meinung.
Der Strauß ist mir egal... der Deutschland Kurier auch... aber ist hier wie gewohnt:
Ihr seid am etikettieren, statt adressieren... und merkt es vllt. gar nicht mehr?
Traurig, traurig...


----------



## hoffgang (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ja und?
> 
> Wenn dich der Feuerwehrmann aus dem brennenden Haus rettet nur um sich vor der Presse als Held zu zeigen ist
> dir doch auch erstmal wichtig, dass du aus dem brennenden Haus raus bist oder?



Das Problem am Söder ist aber, er rettet dich nicht aus dem brennenden Haus, sondern behauptet nur er hätte es getan. Fairerhalber muss man sagen: Laschet (oder irgendein anderer MP) hat auch nicht bessere Arbeit geleistet, Söder war aber derjenige der am lautesten getönt hat.

Mit Laschet bei CDU und Scholz bei SPD  besteht die Hoffnung, dass es diesmal keine GroKo wird  Hat auch was für sich, dann kommen wir aus der elends langen Zeit der Verwaltung vllt mal wieder in einen Aufbruch.

Und @-ElCritico- find ich auch witzig. Andeuten die Kanzerlin sei in Korruption und unlautere Geschäfte involviert, aber CDU nur mit einem Spitzenkandidaten Friedrich Merz wählen wollen. https://lobbypedia.de/wiki/Friedrich_Merz

Hachja... genau mein Humor


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Problem am Söder ist aber, er rettet dich nicht aus dem brennenden Haus, sondern behauptet nur er hätte es getan.


Das war vielleicht nicht ganz so klar, aber mir ging es eher weniger um Corona Politik sondern um anderes.

Kurz gesagt:
Ich traue Söder eher zu, dass er (getrieben, nicht überzeugt) Klimaschutz betreibt als Laschet weil es einfach populär ist und politisch wichtig.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ging mir nur um die Auswirkungen auf den Ausbau heute.


Gut. Ich mein mich daran erinnern zu können, dass man bei "BIGFON" bzw. dem damaligen Stand der Glasfasertechnik von einer Lebensdauer von 10 Jahren ausging. Das steckte halt alles noch in den Kinderschuhen und abseits von Pilotprojekten nicht wirklich massentauglich. Nur stattdessen Kabel verlegen? Bei den Entwicklungssprüngen damals und das man selbst bei der Union davon ausging, das Glasfaser sich in den 90er Jahren durchgesetzt hat, hätte man sich das sparen können und stattdessen das Geld zurücklegen sollen, wie es auch in einem Zeit-Artikel von 1989 zu lesen ist: https://www.zeit.de/1989/08/glas-schlaegt-kupfer/seite-3


> _So richtig aufgrund der Entwicklung die Entscheidung war, nicht zu früh in die damals noch unausgereifte Glasfasertechnik einzusteigen, so umstritten bleibt dennoch der forcierte Ausbau des Kupferkabelnetzes, das sich bestenfalls medienpolitisch rechtfertigen läßt. Hätte der Postminister darauf verzichtet und den wirtschaftlichen Einsatz von Glas für alle Formen der Kommunikation abgewartet, dann hätte er von 1993 an genügend Geld, um bei den Investitionen in die Glasfasertechnik zu klotzen. Immerhin werden bis 1993 reichlich zehn Milliarden Mark in ein Kabelnetz investiert worden sein, das über ein paar zusätzliche Fernsehprogramme hinaus nicht viel zu bieten hat._



Aber unabhängig davon: Es bleibt weiterhin der Unsinn der zwei verschiedenen Netze, wie sie im Zuge der Privatisierung entstanden. Die dazu auch nicht in öffentlicher Hand sind, sondern in der Hand gewinnorientierter Unternehmen. Irgendwelche europarechtlichen Regelungen greifen da auch nicht. Denn in anderen Ländern der EU ist das Netz als solches auch weiterhin in öffentlicher Hand. Einzig die Marktschreier sind privat.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und @-ElCritico- find ich auch witzig. Andeuten die Kanzerlin sei in Korruption und unlautere Geschäfte involviert, aber CDU nur mit einem Spitzenkandidaten Friedrich Merz wählen wollen. https://lobbypedia.de/wiki/Friedrich_Merz
> 
> Hachja... genau mein Humor


Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch. Du hast ja meinen Kommentar aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen (typisch für Linke und AFDler, k.a. aus welchem Lager du stammst). Für mich sind alle Spitzenpolitikier egal aus welchem Lagar zwielichtige Gestalten. Das habe ich in meinem Kommentar davor erwähnt. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass sie trotzdem etwas Nützliches tun können (siehe Gerhard Schröder). Der Grad vom Schaden/Nutzen hängt von der Position ab.

Hier nochmals:


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Viele kommen mir ein bisschen zu naiv vor (nicht alle). Politiker sind erstmals machtgeile Individuen, die mit aller Gewalt an die Macht kommen wollen, damit sie durch Korruption und andere krummen Geschäfte an die öffentlichen Fleischtöpfe gelangen.
> Da gibt es Null, ich meine Null Unterschied, aus welcher Partei die Leute stammen. Die Populisten vertreten extreme Positionen, desegen fallen sie beim Missmanagement am meisten auf (Linke oder AFD).
> Die andere Regel lautet, je länger eine Partei den Regierungsauftrag bekommt, desto mehr verfestigen sich Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft und Postenverteilen nach Parteilisten an Stelle der Befähigung.
> Der Fehler von uns, Deutschen, ist, sich von den Medien oder anderen Instituten wirren zu lassen, die Nichtregierungsparteien seien böse, würde uns in den Abgrund führen etc., damit man "das kleinere Übel" wählt, also die regierenden Parteien.
> ...


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch. Du hast ja meinen Kommentar aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen (typisch für Linke und AFDler, k.a. aus welchem Lager du stammst). Für mich sind alle Spitzenpolitikier egal aus welchem Lagar zwielichtige Gestalten. Das habe ich in meinem Kommentar davor erwähnt. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass sie trotzdem etwas Nützliches tun können (siehe Gerhard Schröder). Der Grad vom Schaden/Nutzen hängt von der Position ab.


Ganz ehrlich?
Du bist absolut nicht ernst zu nehmen, eher würde ich dich als totalen Propagandisten titulieren, wenn du Friedrich Merz und Gerhard Schröder, beide nachgewiesenermaßen die größten Lobbyisten und Selbstbediener (für ihr eigenes Konto) ihrer Zeit als vertrauenswürdig hervorzuheben, um gleichzeitig die Kanzlerin nebulös irgendwie zu beschuldigen, ohne auch nur den kleinsten und geringsten Beweis gegen sie auf der Hand zu haben!
So etwas kann man nur als absolut verabscheuenwert bezeichnen und totale Lügenpropaganda!


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Du bist absolut nicht ernst zu nehmen, eher würde ich dich als totalen Propagandisten titulieren, wenn du Friedrich Merz und Gerhard Schröder, beide nachgewiesenermaßen die größten Lobbyisten und Selbstbediener (für ihr eigenes Konto) ihrer Zeit als vertrauenswürdig hervorzuheben, um gleichzeitig die Kanzlerin nebulös irgendwie zu beschuldigen, ohne auch nur den kleinsten und geringsten Beweis gegen sie auf der Hand zu haben!
> So etwas kann man nur als absolut verabscheuenwert bezeichnen und totale Lügenpropaganda!


Die nächste Variante, mir wird etwas unterstellt, was ich nicht geschrieben habe. Wo habe ich etwas vom Ehrbar geschrieben?
Wir hatten wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung Dank dem total korrupten Lobbyisten Gerhard Schröder, so gut, dass Angela Merkel auch als Mutti bekannt 16 Jahre lang sich darauf ausruhen konnte. Sie steht für Stagnation, Verwaltung und der Verdrändung von der offenen Diskussionskultur. Friedrich März wäre eine ganz klare Abkehr vom Merkel-Kurs. Eine Veränderung, keine Stagnation..
In Krisenzeiten zählt es nicht, ob Mann, Frau, Schwul, Transe, politisch korrekt etc., man benötigt fähige Menschen.

Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Gut und Böse, Merkel ist nicht Mutter Theresa, wir sind nicht mehr im Kindergarten,und  ja, den Einhorn gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (24. April 2021)

Friedrich Merz ist ein Wirtschaftsheini, noch mehr als Merkel es je war.
Einer, der mehr so genannte "Nebeneinkünfte" bezieht, als Merkel es je tat.
Einer, welcher sich als Millionär (!) zum Mittelstand zählt.
Einer, der am liebsten Abtreibungen verbieten würde und einst gegen die Bestrafung der innerehelichen Vergewaltigung gestimmt hat.

Er ist geradezu der Inbegriff des Politischen Söldners.


----------



## Poulton (24. April 2021)

Manch einer tut ja geradewegs so, als ob man mit oder ohne Merkel bei der Union nicht mehr mit in der allerersten Reihe beim schmieren und geschmiert werden sitzt.








						Neue Studie: Die Klimabremser-Lobby im Machtzentrum der CDU
					

Ein Klimabremser-Lobbyverband mitten im innersten Machtzirkel der CDU: Mit dem Wirtschaftsrat der CDU ist ein Lobbyverband für Unternehmen wie Daimler, Deutschen Bank und E.on im CDU-Parteivorstand und profitiert von exklusiven Zugängen zur einflussreichsten deutschen Regierungspartei. In...



					www.lobbycontrol.de
				






-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Friedrich März wäre eine ganz klare Abkehr vom Merkel-Kurs. Eine Veränderung, keine Stagnation..


Die marktkonformen "Revolutionäre" mit ihrer Vorstellung, dass irgendwelche unsichtbaren Wurstfinger irgendetwas regeln, dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2021)

Angela Merkel: Vermögen und Gehalt der Kanzlerin 2022
					

Das Gehalt von Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel ist sehr beachtlich. Über die Jahre konnte sie bereits ein gutes Vermögen aufbauen.




					www.vermoegenmagazin.de
				




Merkel wird auch einen schönen Lebensabend haben, ohne Korrupt zu sein.

Aber Merkel geht es auch nicht ums Geld, so ist sie nicht egal wie schlecht ich sonst von ihr denke.
Sie ist trotzdem eine Populistin, die sich nach der leisen Mehrheit richtet.
Solange verwalten bis es externe Trigger gibt denen man doch folgen muss.
Thema Atomausstieg und weitere.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Friedrich Merz ist ein Wirtschaftsheini, noch mehr als Merkel es je war.
> Einer, der mehr so genannte "Nebeneinkünfte" bezieht, als Merkel es je tat.
> Einer, welcher sich als Millionär (!) zum Mittelstand zählt.
> Einer, der am liebsten Abtreibungen verbieten würde und einst gegen die Bestrafung der innerehelichen Vergewaltigung gestimmt hat.
> ...


Der außerdem Sozialkürzungen an Hartz IV gutheißen würde.
Einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn hätte es mit ihm auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## hoffgang (24. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch. Du hast ja meinen Kommentar aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen (typisch für Linke und AFDler, k.a. aus welchem Lager du stammst). Für mich sind alle Spitzenpolitikier egal aus welchem Lagar zwielichtige Gestalten. Das habe ich in meinem Kommentar davor erwähnt. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass sie trotzdem etwas Nützliches tun können (siehe Gerhard Schröder). Der Grad vom Schaden/Nutzen hängt von der Position ab.


Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen... Klassische alte CDU, den pseudokonservativsten Kandidaten wählen weil man Angst vor allem neuen hat, dabei übersehen, dass keiner so sehr für Mauschelei und in-die-eigene-Tasche-wirtschaften steht wie der Merz.

Der einzige, der einen Nutzen aus einer Kanzlerschaft von Friedrich Merz ziehen würde ist... Friedrich Merz.
Und vllt seine Kumpel bei Blackrock, danach siehts dann aber wieder düster aus.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen... Klassische alte CDU, den pseudokonservativsten Kandidaten wählen weil man Angst vor allem neuen hat, dabei übersehen, dass keiner so sehr für Mauschelei und in-die-eigene-Tasche-wirtschaften steht wie der Merz.
> 
> Der einzige, der einen Nutzen aus einer Kanzlerschaft von Friedrich Merz ziehen würde ist... Friedrich Merz.
> Und vllt seine Kumpel bei Blackrock, danach siehts dann aber wieder düster aus.


Mag sein, momentan bin ich sowieso dafür, dass man die CDU komplett abwählt. Zum Umkrempeln und Auswechseln der alten Garde, die sich an ihren Machtpositionen wortwörtlich festgebissen hat, wird 4-8 Jahre Opposition benötigt. Und ja, mit solchen Leuten im Hintergrund spielt in der Wirklichkeit keine Rolle, ob man Merz, Laschet oder Söder wählt. Da gebe ich euch recht.

Zurück zum Alltäglichen, die indische Corona-Mutante ist besorgniserregend. Man sollte nicht warten, bis die Gefahr geklärt ist, sondern ab sofort alle Direktflüge verbieten. Ich weiß, dass man damit höchstens Zeit gewinnen wird. Die brauchen wir für die Herdimmunität.
Aktuell erwarte ich von den "Kandidaten", dass sie aktiv in der EU dafür werben. Es reicht nicht, wenn nur einzelne Länder Direktflüge verbieten. Bisher hat sich der Weber (UvDL schläft immer noch irgendwo in Brüssel) gemeldet, aber mit seinem Vorstoß steht er noch ziemlich alleine da.


----------



## seahawk (25. April 2021)

Die CDU und ihre konservativen Ideen aus der Mottenkiste gehören entsorgt. Wir brauchen eine linke Regierung am besten Unterführung der einzigen linken Partei in Deutschland - der Linken!


----------



## Don-71 (25. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die CDU und ihre konservativen Ideen aus der Mottenkiste gehören entsorgt. Wir brauchen eine linke Regierung am besten *Unterführung *der einzigen linken Partei in Deutschland - der Linken!


Ja das die Linke eine Unterführung ist, mit direkten Weg in den Abgrund, kann man nur voll zustimmen!


----------



## Lotto (25. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die CDU und ihre konservativen Ideen aus der Mottenkiste gehören entsorgt. Wir brauchen eine linke Regierung am besten Unterführung der einzigen linken Partei in Deutschland - der Linken!


Die momentane  linke Politik in Deutschland führt dazu, dass Deutschland seinen Wohlstand verlieren wird.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die momentane  linke Politik in Deutschland führt dazu, dass Deutschland seinen Wohlstand verlieren wird.


Welche Linke Politik?


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die momentane  linke Politik in Deutschland führt dazu, dass Deutschland seinen Wohlstand verlieren wird.


...bitte was?


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die momentane  linke Politik in Deutschland führt dazu, dass Deutschland seinen Wohlstand verlieren wird.


Absolut. Man merkt, wie in Thüringen alle am Hungertuch nagen.


----------



## seahawk (26. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die momentane  linke Politik in Deutschland führt dazu, dass Deutschland seinen Wohlstand verlieren wird.


Das wäre nur gerecht. Unserer Reichtum basiert auf der Armut anderer Länder.


----------



## Whispercat (26. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die momentane  linke Politik in Deutschland führt dazu, dass Deutschland seinen Wohlstand verlieren wird.


Willst du damit etwa andeuten das mehr Geld für Bildung, Gesundheit und Infrastruktur wichtiger wäre als das planetare grüne Utopia das uns Kanzlerin Baerbock vor ihrer Heiligsprechung bescheren wird ? Das halte ich aber für eine gewagte These.


----------



## hoffgang (26. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die momentane  linke Politik in Deutschland führt dazu, dass Deutschland seinen Wohlstand verlieren wird.


Jaja und der Grüne MP Kretschmann hat Baden-Württemberg und die dortige (Auto)Industrie quasi vernichtet!
...


----------



## Don-71 (26. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jaja und der Grüne MP Kretschmann hat Baden-Württemberg und die dortige (Auto)Industrie quasi vernichtet!
> ...


Weil ja Kretschmann absolut Linke Politik betreibt!
Was soll so eine Aussage?
Das ist der gleiche Kretschmann der gegen seine Basis eine weitere Koalition mit der CDU durchgesetzt hat und keine Ampel wollte.


----------



## Mahoy (26. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die momentane  linke Politik in Deutschland führt dazu, dass Deutschland seinen Wohlstand verlieren wird.


Mag sein. Und wo wäre da der Unterschied zu konservativer und (neo-) liberaler Politik? 

Ich verweise auf einem meinem zuvorigen Beiträge: Von den zehn ärmsten Regionen Deutschlands sind drei Fünftel schwarz regiert oder schwarz bzw. gelb regiert mit.

Keine Partei Deutschlands hat ein Interesse daran, den Gesamtwohlstand Deutschlands zu senken. Aber einige Parteien - nicht nur die Linke - haben ein Interesse daran, denWohlstand _innerhalb_ Deutschlands gerechter zu verteilen.
Wer das letztendlich auch _kann_, steht auf einem anderen Blatt ...


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Keine Partei Deutschlands hat ein Interesse daran, den Gesamtwohlstand Deutschlands zu senken. Aber einige Parteien - nicht nur die Linke - haben ein Interesse daran, denWohlstand _innerhalb_ Deutschlands gerechter zu verteilen.
> Wer das letztendlich auch _kann_, steht auf einem anderen Blatt ...


Was von den Wirtschaftsliberalen gerne als "Neiddebatte" bezeichnet wird.
Ganz ehrlich mir ist es scheiss egal ob mein Nachbar einen fetten BWM fährt. 
Oder sich Weltreisen leisten kann. Ich kenne solchen Neid nicht.
Außerdem ist dass eine Ausrede/Ablenkung, wenn das aufzeigen von sozialen Mißständen, als Neid bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist der gleiche Kretschmann der gegen seine Basis eine weitere Koalition mit der CDU durchgesetzt hat und keine Ampel wollte.


Muss er doch auch nicht. Mit der CDU weiß er, woran er ist und weil die Grünen noch stärker geworden sind, kann er mehr durchsetzen.
Mi der SPD und den Liberalen hätte er komplett neu verhandeln müssen. Dazu hat er wohl keine Lust. Er wird ja auch nicht jünger.
Neugieriger bin ich eher im Bund, wenn die Grünen tatsächlich die stärkste Fraktion werden und dann mehrere Möglichkeiten haben.


----------



## sereksim (27. April 2021)

So viel zu Thema Merz und Wirtschaftskompetenz:








						Merz und die Liquiditätsfalle: Zweifel an der Wirtschaftskompetenz
					

Friedrich Merz gilt als Wirtschaftsexperte der CDU. Doch nicht zum ersten Mal gibt es Zweifel an seiner Kompetenz.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Lotto (27. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Welche Linke Politik?


Die gerade von CDU/SPD gefahren wird. Diese ist mittlerweile etwas links der Mitte. Was meinst du warum es immer mehr Nicht-/AFD-/Protest-Wähler gibt, weil keine Partei zur Zeit überhaupt auch nur wirklich in der Mitte verordnet ist. Von ein wenig rechts der Mitte wo die CDU mal stand ganz zu schweigen.
Und genau deswegen wählt auch keiner die SPD. Die einen die noch mehr linke Politik wollen wählen gleich die Grünen und der andere Teil dann halt gleich das neue original: CDU. Die steht ja mittlerweile da wo die SPD mal stand (also im politischen Spektrum).


hoffgang schrieb:


> Jaja und der Grüne MP Kretschmann hat Baden-Württemberg und die dortige (Auto)Industrie quasi vernichtet!
> ...


Schade das manche hier nur einen Horizont für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre haben werden. Ich rede von Zeiträumen von 30-50 Jahre und mehr. Wobei es bei den Sozialsystemen schon vorher deutlich spürbar sein wird.

Die Automobilbranche zehrt noch von den fetten Jahren. Das wird immer weniger werden. Aber das dauert noch. Selbstverständlich beschleunigt sich das nicht signifikant wenn da mal ein Grüner an der Regierung ist.


----------



## sereksim (27. April 2021)

Die Union ist definitiv nicht links der Mitte, auch nicht unter Merkel. Sie steht auch nicht "mittlerweile da, wo die SPD mal stand." (Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das eindimensionale Links-Rechts-Schema sowieso für absolut unterkomplex halte)
Die Union hat sich in den letzten ~20 Jahren reformiert, ja, aber sie betreibt selbstverständlich nach wie vor eine konservative, marktorientierte Politik: Autoritäre Polizei- Geheimdienst- und Versammlungsgesetze, Verweigerung von Transparenz und Lobbykontrolle, Blockade von Vorhaben wie einer Rentenreform, Verwässerung linker/sozialdemokratischer Forderungen (z.B. "Respektrente"), konservatives Familienbild (erst Blockade, dann quasi einstimmige Ablehnung der "Ehe für alle"), Schutz der (katholischen) Kirche vor rechtlicher Gleichbehandlung.
Die Weiterentwicklung unter Merkel kann also insofern als Mitte-Orientierung angesehen werden, auch nicht zuletzt durch die langanhaltende Kooperation mit der mitte-links SPD, aber definitiv nicht als links, progressiv oder gesellschaftlich liberal.


----------



## hoffgang (27. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Schade das manche hier nur einen Horizont für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre haben werden. Ich rede von Zeiträumen von 30-50 Jahre und mehr. Wobei es bei den Sozialsystemen schon vorher deutlich spürbar sein wird.



Über Zeiträume von 30-50 Jahren sprechen wenn wir gerade in einer Epoche leben in der das unvorhergesehene massive Änderungen in sehr kurzer Zeit hervorruft. 9/11, Fukushima, 2008er Bankencrash, Corona, Arabischer Frühling, alles unvorhergesehene Ereignisse welche die Politik in diesem Land beeinflusst haben.

Und wenn man über diese Zeiträume sprechen will, dann bekommen Linke & Grüne Themen eine viel viel größere Bedeutung. Klimawandel, Soziale Ungleichheit die beiden größten Herausforderungen der kommenden Jahre. 
Wer glaubt die GroKo hätte Linke Politik in Deutschland gemacht, der leidet eindeutig an verzerrter Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2021)

Von etwas oder gar ganz weit rechts der Mitte sieht Vieles aus wie links der Mitte, aber ... Nein.
Definitiv nicht.

Und, wie @sereksim schon sehr richtig schrieb: Das sture Recht-Mitte-Links-Schema funktionierte zuletzt vor ungefähr 20 Jahren - und selbst dann schon eher schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wenn man über diese Zeiträume sprechen will, dann bekommen Linke & Grüne Themen eine viel viel größere Bedeutung. Klimawandel, Soziale Ungleichheit die beiden größten Herausforderungen der kommenden Jahre.


Und Pandemien. Damit werden wir wohl zukünftig öfter zu tun haben.


----------



## Lotto (27. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Die Union ist definitiv nicht links der Mitte, auch nicht unter Merkel. Sie steht auch nicht "mittlerweile da, wo die SPD mal stand." (Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das eindimensionale Links-Rechts-Schema sowieso für absolut unterkomplex halte)
> Die Union hat sich in den letzten ~20 Jahren reformiert, ja, aber sie betreibt selbstverständlich nach wie vor eine konservative, marktorientierte Politik: Autoritäre Polizei- Geheimdienst- und Versammlungsgesetze, Verweigerung von Transparenz und Lobbykontrolle, Blockade von Vorhaben wie einer Rentenreform, Verwässerung linker/sozialdemokratischer Forderungen (z.B. "Respektrente"), konservatives Familienbild (erst Blockade, dann quasi einstimmige Ablehnung der "Ehe für alle"), Schutz der (katholischen) Kirche vor rechtlicher Gleichbehandlung.
> Die Weiterentwicklung unter Merkel kann also insofern als Mitte-Orientierung angesehen werden, auch nicht zuletzt durch die langanhaltende Kooperation mit der mitte-links SPD, aber definitiv nicht als links, progressiv oder gesellschaftlich liberal.


Unkontrollierte Einwanderung (sehr linke Politik). Politik der Mitte sähe in dem Punkt so aus: Grenzen dicht machen und nur noch den reinlassen, der entweder einen wahren Fluchtgrund hat (Krieg in Syrien z.B.) oder dessen Bildung/Gesinnung mit unserer Kultur kompatibel ist.

Überstürzter Atom- und Kohleausstieg. Glaub brauch ich nicht kommentieren, linker gehts nicht mehr. Politik der Mitte sähe so aus, dass man langsam und mit Verstand umstellt. (Stichwort: Kohlekraftwerk Moorburg in HH und Ähnliches).

Geringer Rückhalt der Politik für die Polizei. Beispiele gibt es genug. Der G20-Gipfel z.B., Poltik der Mitte hätte so ausgesehen, dass der Staat von seinem Gewaltmonopol gebrauch macht und sich nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen lässt.

Und zu deinem Punkt mit konservativen Familienbild: ist jetzt ein Witz oder? Die Politik macht doch nahezu alles um Frauen zu fördern, so dass diese selbst in Branchen wo 95% Männer arbeiten, erfolgreich sind.
Das breite Teile der Bevölkerung das konservative Familienbild leben, dafür kann doch die Politik nichts. Wie schon geschrieben sie tun alles damit diese aufgebrochen wird. Kenne kein Paar unter 50 mit Kindern wo noch eine alte Rollenverteilung herrscht, keins! Alle meine (männlichen )Arbeitskollegen nehmen Elternzeit und bleiben auch wenn das Kind krank ist zuhause.

....

Die Liste ist endlos fortsetzbar.

Wer meint die Politik wäre zur Zeit nicht links ist anscheind zu jung um andere Zeiten zu kennen oder so weit im linken Sprektrum verankert, dass er schon nicht mehr weiß was überhaupt Politik der Mitte ist.


----------



## sereksim (27. April 2021)

Du scheinst das was dir gefällt mit "der Mitte" gleichzusetzen und alles andere mit "sehr links" und "linker geht's nicht mehr".
Klassische Selbstleugnung von Konservativen/Rechten, die sich ihr eigenes konservativ sein nicht eingestehen wollen und es deswegen als "die Mitte" verkaufen.

Abgesehen davon ist deine Aufzählung kontrafaktisch: Die Union steht definitiv weder für unkontrollierte Einwanderung noch für Kritik an der Polizei.



Lotto schrieb:


> [...] breite Teile der Bevölkerung [leben] das konservative Familienbild [...] Kenne kein Paar unter 50 mit Kindern wo noch eine alte Rollenverteilung herrscht, keins! Alle meine (männlichen )Arbeitskollegen nehmen Elternzeit und bleiben auch wenn das Kind krank ist zuhause.


Ließ dir nochmal durch, was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und Pandemien. Damit werden wir wohl zukünftig öfter zu tun haben.


Andererseits:
mRNA Impfstoffe sind in 2 Tagen entwickelt und jeder kann sie zu Hause selbst machen (etwas überspitzt, aber das notwendige kann man sich tatsächlich im Internet bestellen) 

Und allgemein weil diese Aussagen von anderen immer wieder kommen:

 Warum sollte ein Verbrenner Verbot am 2030 der Industrie so sehr Schaden wenn unsere Exportmärkte das selbe machen?


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Andererseits:
> mRNA Impfstoffe sind in 2 Tagen entwickelt und jeder kann sie zu Hause selbst machen (etwas überspitzt, aber das notwendige kann man sich tatsächlich im Internet bestellen)


Ich kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus. Glaube aber kaum das es so einfach ist.
Die hatten ja schon lange daran entwickelt. Wenn man aber einen mRNA Impfstoff schon hat soll das modifizieren schneller gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Glaube aber kaum das es so einfach ist.


Das ist wie beim Computer, anfangs war es schwer, aber seitdem es die ganzen Werkzeuge gibt kann jeder programmieren.
Das ist ja quasi die Idee dahinter, es ging bei mRNA Anfangs nichtmal um Viren sondern um
ganz individuelle Injektionen gegen Krebs zu entwickeln die nur der jeweilige Patient verabreicht bekommt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Unkontrollierte Einwanderung (sehr linke Politik). Politik der Mitte sähe in dem Punkt so aus: Grenzen dicht machen und nur noch den reinlassen, der entweder einen wahren Fluchtgrund hat (Krieg in Syrien z.B.) oder dessen Bildung/Gesinnung mit unserer Kultur kompatibel ist.
> 
> Überstürzter Atom- und Kohleausstieg. Glaub brauch ich nicht kommentieren, linker gehts nicht mehr. Politik der Mitte sähe so aus, dass man langsam und mit Verstand umstellt. (Stichwort: Kohlekraftwerk Moorburg in HH und Ähnliches).
> 
> ...


Die Politik ist weder links noch rechts. Migration ist eine wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit für Deutschland, sonst sind wir ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig mit dem Rest. Das erkennen auch Konservative, blöd sind sie nicht.  Es geht also nur um die Art und Weise, wie es geschehen soll.

Zurück zu Laschet:


> Laschet gegen schnelle Rückgabe von Grundrechten an Geimpfte​





> So sei es zwar Ziel, allen Bürgerinnen und Bürgern so schnell wie möglich ihre in der Coronapandemie eingeschränkten Grundrechte wiederzugeben – die Ausarbeitung einer entsprechenden Verordnung obliege aber der Bundesregierung.











						Nordrhein-Westfalen: Armin Laschet gegen frühere Rückgabe von Grundrechten
					

Armin Laschet stellt sich in der Lockerungsdebatte gegen Markus Söder: Während in Bayern Geimpfte erste Erleichterungen erfahren, will Laschet in Nordrhein-Westfalen noch abwarten. Und verweist auf den Bund.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Ich würde an seiner Stelle schleunigst die Berater wechseln, sonst wird er nicht mal die 20% erreichen 
Es geht nicht um die unpopuläre Maßnahmen, sondern um die komische Formulierung, als ob er die Macht hätte, den Menschen die Grundrechte "wiederzugeben".
Grundrechte gelten permanent, man kann sie nur im Rahmen einschränken z.B. in Folge des Infektionsschutzgesetzes. Sobald die Bedingungen für die Einschränkung nicht mehr vorhanden sind, ist das Bestehen der Maßnahmen für die betreffende Gruppe verfassungswidrig, Punkt. Als Jurist sollte er das wissen.
Das wird die Bundesregierung bald zu spüren bekommen, wenn keine Erleichterungen für vollständig Geimpfte vereinbart werden. Bei BVG wird es Klagen hageln.


----------



## sereksim (28. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich würde an seiner Stelle schleunigst die Berater wechseln, sonst wird er nicht mal die 20% erreichen











						Vier Gründe, warum Laschet trotzdem Kanzler wird
					

Armin Laschet startet mit grauenhaften Umfragewerten in den Bundestagswahlkampf, während die Grünen schon in Siegerpose durchs Land ziehen. Doch Laschets Resilienz ist legendär, und er hat noch Trümpfe in der Hand.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ich hoffe es ja auch nicht, aber bis zur Wahl ist noch viel Zeit, da sind die Korruption und das Coronaversagen wahrscheinlich schon wieder halb vergessen...


----------



## Don-71 (28. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Politik ist weder links noch rechts. Migration ist eine wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit für Deutschland, sonst sind wir ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig mit dem Rest. Das erkennen auch Konservative, blöd sind sie nicht.  Es geht also nur um die Art und Weise, wie es geschehen soll.
> 
> Zurück zu Laschet:
> 
> ...


Ich würde an deiner Stelle weniger abgeschlossene Aussagen treffen, die du zwar behauptest, aber nicht einen Beleg dafür liefern kannst!
Es ist überhaupt noch nicht vollständig geklärt, durch belegbare Studien, ob und welcher Impfstoff eine *Ansteckung* verhindert und so lange das nicht belastbar geklärt ist, sind deine Aussagen nur blanker Unsinn, weil sie Menschenleben gefährden und natürlich kann man auf grund des Infektionsschutzgesetzes, bei einer so geringen Impfquote, die Grundrechte auch für Geimpfte weiterhin einschränken, so lange das nicht belastbar geklärt ist,


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Unkontrollierte Einwanderung (sehr linke Politik). Politik der Mitte sähe in dem Punkt so aus: Grenzen dicht machen und nur noch den reinlassen, der entweder einen wahren Fluchtgrund hat (Krieg in Syrien z.B.) oder dessen Bildung/Gesinnung mit unserer Kultur kompatibel ist.


Das ist so vage und/oder falsch, dass muss ich ein wenig umfangreicher aufdröseln:

Nur weil aus _deiner_ Perspektive zu viel Einwanderung erfolgt, ist sie noch lange nicht unkontrolliert. Unkontrolliert hieße: Es findet kein Asylverfahren statt, es werden keine Anträge angenommen oder abgelehnt, es wird niemand aufgenommen oder ausgewiesen. Wer kommt, der kommt; wer bleibt, der bleibt und wer geht, der geht.
Dass das Verfahren verbesserungsfähig ist, streite ich nicht ab, nur ist das nicht einmal ansatzweise ein linkes Problem. Einwanderungspolitik wird in Deutschland schon seit Gründung der Bundesrepublik verkackt, und an den Prozessen hatte linke Politik jahrzehntelang keinerlei Aktien.

"Grenzen dichtmachen" ist übrigens ein typischer - Verzeihung - Merkbefreitenspruch aus dem rechten Lager, wäre gleichbedeutend mit dem Bruch unzähliger Abkommen und dabei noch nicht einmal zweckmäßig: Beispielsweise trat das Schengen-Abkommen erstmalig 1985 in Kraft und hatte keinerlei Zunahme der Zuwanderung zur Folge. 2015 gingen etliche EU-Staaten wieder zu Grenzkontrollen über, haben aber trotzdem höhere Zuwanderungszahlen als in den Jahrzehnten zuvor mit offenen Grenzen. Wie das kommt? Ganz einfach: Zuwanderung  skaliert mit zunehmenden Konflikten und daraus resultierenden Fluchtgründen, nicht mit offenen oder geschlossenen Grenzen.
Komplett dicht gemachte Grenzen sind erst  einmal nur eines, nämlich teuer. Sie erfordern einen beträchtlichen Aufwand und behindern die Wirtschaftsströme. Und sagtest du nicht, Verringerung des Wohlstands wäre eigentlich ein linkes Thema? Offenbar ist es eher rechts beliebt, für die Umsetzung ideologischer Fantastereien die Wirtschaft zu schädigen.

Und was sind für dich "wahre Fluchtgründe", von Kriegen einmal abgesehen? Ist politische Verfolgung ein legitimer Fluchtgrund? Stattgefundene oder drohende Folter? Fehlende Möglichkeiten, sich und die Familie zu ernähren?

Und weiter: "Mit unserer Kultur kompatible Bildung/Gesinnung" ist ein Gummi-Parameter. Was genau unsere Kultur ausmacht und welche Gesinnungen wir in Deutschland dulden zu dulden haben, das wissen noch nicht einmal die Ur-Teutonen mit Ahnenregister bis zu Karl dem Großen - wie sollen da Zuwanderer wissen oder vermittelt bekommen, was mit Deutschland "kompatibel" ist?



Lotto schrieb:


> Überstürzter Atom- und Kohleausstieg. Glaub brauch ich nicht kommentieren, linker gehts nicht mehr. Politik der Mitte sähe so aus, dass man langsam und mit Verstand umstellt. (Stichwort: Kohlekraftwerk Moorburg in HH und Ähnliches).


Wie langsam denn noch? Die Kohleindustrie bekommt trotz avisiertem Ausstieg noch Jahrzehnte Aufschub und in diesem Zeitraum massiv Geld in den Hintern geblasen.

Dass mit Verstand umgestellt wird, merkt du in erster Linie daran, dass wir seit Umsetzungsbeginn der Energiewende keinerlei Strommangel haben. Deutschland ist seit seit Jahrzehnten Netto-Exporteur elektrischer Energie.
Das Energiesicherungsgesetz stellt sicher, dass nichts abgeschaltet werden kann, bevor nicht ebenso sicherer Ersatz geschaffen wurde. Und darüber hinaus werden lokalpolitische und/oder Lobby-Interessen bedient, weil ja an der Kohle so viel Arbeitsplätze hängen - das sind zwar nur rund ein Fünftel derer, die im erneuerbaren Bereich geschaffen werden und gleichzeitig schmeißt man maroden Konzernen Milliarden in den Rachen, damit sie anschließend Leute entlassen, aber hey - alles linke Politik. 



Lotto schrieb:


> Geringer Rückhalt der Politik für die Polizei. Beispiele gibt es genug. Der G20-Gipfel z.B., Poltik der Mitte hätte so ausgesehen, dass der Staat von seinem Gewaltmonopol gebrauch macht und sich nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen lässt.


Die Politik der Mitte strebt den Ausgleich an. Deshalb wird ja das Gewaltmonopol auch gegen Rechtsextremisten und Quarkdenker nicht ausgereizt.



Lotto schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Punkt mit konservativen Familienbild: ist jetzt ein Witz oder? Die Politik macht doch nahezu alles um Frauen zu fördern, so dass diese selbst in Branchen wo 95% Männer arbeiten, erfolgreich sind.


Die Politik hat vor allem in den letzten Jahren dafür gesorgt, dass das traditionelle Rollenbild gar nicht mehr funktionieren kann, selbst wenn es noch gewollt wäre. Damit beispielsweise der Mann der alleinige Ernährer sein könnte, müssten die Löhne massiv steigen, um mit der Teuerung Schritt zu halten. Und wer setzt sich für höhere Löhne ein? Die CDU, die von dir links der Mitte verordnet wird?



Lotto schrieb:


> Wer meint die Politik wäre zur Zeit nicht links ist anscheind zu jung um andere Zeiten zu kennen oder so weit im linken Sprektrum verankert, dass er schon nicht mehr weiß was überhaupt Politik der Mitte ist.


Oder alt genug, bundesdeutsche Politik schon ein wenig länger zu verfolgen und dabei nichts so weit rechts, dass selbst die traditionelle Mitte als links  erscheint.


----------



## Don-71 (28. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und weiter: "Mit unserer Kultur kompatible Bildung/Gesinnung" ist ein Gummi-Parameter. Was genau unsere Kultur ausmacht und welche Gesinnungen wir in Deutschland dulden zu dulden haben, das wissen noch nicht einmal die Ur-Teutonen mit Ahnenregister bis zu Karl dem Großen - wie sollen da Zuwanderer wissen oder vermittelt bekommen, was mit Deutschland "kompatibel" ist?


Mir fällt da schon einiges ein, auch wenn es sich nicht auf den Einzelnen Asylbewerber oder Migranten bezieht.
Warum arbeitet die deutsche Politik (hier auch die CDU) eindeutig mit ausländisch gesteuerten und finanzierten (Türkei, Saudi Arabien, Emirate etc.) moslemischen Organisationen zusammen?
Warum erhalten Imane der staatlichen türkischen Religionsbehörde Visa, um in Deutschland in einer Moschee zu predigen?
Warum geht die Polizei erst seit 2-3 Jahren "wirklich" intensiv gegen (Familien) Clan Kriminalität vor und hat damit auch noch Erfolg, was die letzten 10-15 Jahre gerade aus dem "Linken" Lager immer abgestritten wurde?

Gerade die Sache mit den Moscheen und wer da was Predigt und Menschen beeinflusst ist für mich ein riesen No-Go, weil ich nicht begreifen kann, wie wir als Staat und Gemeinschaft es auch noch unterstützen, unsere eigenen gesellschaftlichen Feinde heranzuzüchten.




__





						Inside Islam – Was in Deutschlands Moscheen gepredigt wird – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Constantin Schreiber – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ich halte von diesen blödsinnigen Behauptungen, wie unkontrollierte Einwanderung oder Grenzen dicht überhaupt nichts, was mich aber aufregt ist, warum es in diesem Bereich keine Politik aus einem Guss gibt?
Warum muss ich immer wieder lesen, dass Asylbewerber mit Ausbildung, im Beruf oder schulischer Ausbildung abgeschoben werden, weil sie sich wohl an die Gesetze (gemeldet) halten, aber Kriminelle aus allen Bereichen dem durch Tricks und Kniffe entkommen?




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Bei so etwas könnte ich auf der Stelle das nächste Molotow Cocktail in die Hameler Ausländerbehörde werfen, genauso wenn ich höre, das der Anführer von Clan Y seit 10 Jahren kein Asyl bekommt, aber immer noch in Deutschland herumhüpft.
Ich glaube man könnte allgemein bei der Bevölkerung wesentlich mehr Akzeptanz schaffen, wenn man Asyl und und Einwanderung mit klaren praxisorientierten Regeln versehen würde (z.B. Punkteliste), wer sich hier integriert ist willkommen, wer hier mehrmals kleine oder einmal richtige Scheis se baut, ohne Kompensation, fliegt!
Und desweiteren sollte man als Staat tunlichst dafür sorgen, das nicht jeder sogenannte Iman hier jeden Scheiss in einer Moschee predigen darf oder kann.
Damit wäre schon 90% abgeräumt!


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle weniger abgeschlossene Aussagen treffen, die du zwar behauptest, aber nicht einen Beleg dafür liefern kannst!
> Es ist überhaupt noch nicht vollständig geklärt, durch belegbare Studien, ob und welcher Impfstoff eine *Ansteckung* verhindert und so lange das nicht belastbar geklärt ist, sind deine Aussagen nur blanker Unsinn, weil sie Menschenleben gefährden und natürlich kann man auf grund des Infektionsschutzgesetzes, bei einer so geringen Impfquote, die Grundrechte auch für Geimpfte weiterhin einschränken, so lange das nicht belastbar geklärt ist,


Warum willst du immer extrem missverstehen und bestehst auf ein extremes Szenario? Es geht nicht um Gut und Böse, die Verfassung verlangt danach.
Niemand sagt, man soll sofort alles aufmachen. Es sollte aber einen Plan der Öffnung geben, nachdem ein Großteill der Bevölkerung immunisiert wurde (ab 50%, kann man darüber reden, wir sind wir bei 25%). Die Abwesendseinheit davon ist gesetzeswidrig. Das Aufrechterhalten von Grundrechtseinschränkungen daüber hinaus ist ebenfalls gesetzeswidrig. Deswegen muss die Bundesregierung, nicht sollte, sondern muss zumindest teilweise einige Grundrechtseinschränkungen bedingt aufheben (die Bedingung wäre z.B. der Impfnachweis). Wenn sie sich nicht rechtzeitig darum kümmern, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Gerichte alle Maßnahmen fallen lassen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (28. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Warum willst du immer extrem missverstehen und bestehst auf ein extremes Szenario? Es geht nicht um Gut und Böse, die Verfassung verlangt danach.
> Niemand sagt, man soll sofort alles aufmachen. Es sollte aber einen Plan der Öffnung geben, nachdem ein Großteill der Bevölkerung immunisiert wurde (ab 50%, kann man darüber reden, wir sind wir bei 25%). Die Abwesendseinheit davon ist gesetzeswidrig. Das Aufrechterhalten von Grundrechtseinschränkungen daüber hinaus ist ebenfalls gesetzeswidrig. Deswegen muss die Bundesregierung, nicht sollte, sondern muss zumindest teilweise einige Grundrechtseinschränkungen bedingt aufheben (die Bedingung wäre z.B. der Impfnachweis). Wenn sie sich nicht rechtzeitig darum kümmern, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Gerichte alle Maßnahmen fallen lassen werden.


Das hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden!
Und natürlich sind Grundrechtseinschränkungen nicht gesetzeswidrig, wenn sie der Verhältnismäßigkeit entsprechen und so lange das mit der Ansteckung/Krankheitsübertragung nicht geklärt ist, sind die Maßnahmen verhältnismäßig!


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden!
> Und natürlich sind Grundrechtseinschränkungen nicht gesetzeswidrig, wenn sie der Verhältnismäßigkeit entsprechen und so lange das mit der Ansteckung/Krankheitsübertragung nicht geklärt ist, sind die Maßnahmen verhältnismäßig!


Gut, jetzt verstehen wir einander. Wann wäre es aus deiner Sicht verhältnismäßig?
Die Studien dazu bis jetzt besagen, dass die vollständig Immunisierten eine sehr geringe Viruslast haben. Problematisch bis jetzt sind die Älteren. Manche von ihnen bilden zu wenig Antikörper, auch wenn man sie doppelt impft. Sie können erkranken und Leute anstecken, obwohl sie vollständig geimpft worden sind,. Ihretwegen kann man nicht bis unbestimmt den Rest der Bevölkerung einsperren.

Ein interessante Studie:








						SARS-CoV-2: Adipositas könnte Impfstoffwirkung abschwächen
					

Rom – Der Impfstoff BNT162b2 des Herstellers Biontech/Pfizer hat in einer Kohortenstudie nach der 2. Dosis zwar bei 99,5 % der Geimpften die Bildung von... #Studie #Adipositas #Coronaimpfstoff #Wirkung




					www.aerzteblatt.de
				





sereksim schrieb:


> Vier Gründe, warum Laschet trotzdem Kanzler wird
> 
> 
> Armin Laschet startet mit grauenhaften Umfragewerten in den Bundestagswahlkampf, während die Grünen schon in Siegerpose durchs Land ziehen. Doch Laschets Resilienz ist legendär, und er hat noch Trümpfe in der Hand.
> ...


Ne, der Frust sitzt tief. So schnell werden es die Leute nicht vergessen. An Stelle auf Versöhnungskurs zu gehen (nachdem Motto Politiker sind auch Menschen, zu dem Zeitpunkt wussten sie es nicht besser) tut man so, als hätte man keine Fehler gemacht.


----------



## Don-71 (28. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Gut, jetzt verstehen wir einander. Wann wäre es aus deiner Sicht verhältnismäßig?
> Die Studien dazu bis jetzt besagen, dass die vollständig Immunisierten eine sehr geringe Viruslast haben. Problematisch bis jetzt sind die Älteren. Manche von ihnen bilden zu wenig Antikörper, auch wenn man sie doppelt impft. Sie können erkranken und Leute anstecken, obwohl sie vollständig geimpft worden sind,. Ihretwegen kann man nicht bis unbestimmt den Rest der Bevölkerung einsperren.


Nach meinem Kenntnisstand, ist es eben bei *nicht* RMA basierten Impfstoffen, also den Impfstoffen, die auf Totviren basieren, noch gar nicht erwiesen, ob die Immunisierung auch die Weitergabe der Krankheit verhindert, dazu werden immer noch großangelegte Studien durchgeführt.
Bei den RMA basierten sieht es so aus, ohne Mutanten, mit Mutanten, bewegt es sich wieder etwas anders.
Dazu kommt, das wir für alle unter sechzehnjährigen Menschen in Deutschland und auf der Welt noch gar keinen Impfstoff haben, geschweige denn, das wir in Deutschland mit 25% Impfquote auch nur annähernd in der Region einer Herdenimmunität sind.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand, ist es eben bei *nicht* RMA basierten Impfstoffen, also den Impfstoffen, die auf Totviren basieren, noch gar nicht erwiesen, ob die Immunisierung auch die Weitergabe der Krankheit verhindert, dazu werden immer noch großangelegte Studien durchgeführt.
> Bei den RMA basierten sieht es so aus, ohne Mutanten, mit Mutanten, bewegt es sich wieder etwas anders.
> Dazu kommt, das wir für alle unter sechzehnjährigen Menschen in Deutschland und auf der Welt noch gar keinen Impfstoff haben, geschweige denn, das wir in Deutschland mit 25% Impfquote auch nur annähernd in der Region einer Herdenimmunität sind.


Es heißt mRNA oder auf Deutsch sollte es eigentlich mRNS heißen (messenger Ribonucleinacid oder -säure, eine Bauanleitung für die Zelle zum Erstellen des Spikeproteins).
Das Thema wird zu off topic. Jeder Thread, der sich irgendwie mit den Coronamaßnahmen beschäftigt, wird geschlossen. Ich würde diese Diskussion hier sein lassen. Zu den unter sechsenjährigen:








						Coronatote in Deutschland nach Alter | Statista
					

Die ersten beiden Todesfälle in Zusammenhang mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) wurden in Deutschland am 9.




					de.statista.com
				



Die Impfung birgt für sie mehr Risiko als Nutzen, es sei denn sie verfügen über sehr ernsthafte Vorerkrankungen/ Immunschwäche.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die unpopuläre Maßnahmen, sondern um die komische Formulierung, als ob er die Macht hätte, den Menschen die Grundrechte "wiederzugeben".


Ich hab da nicht rauslesen können, dass das ein Zitat ist. Klingt eher nach der Überschrift des Redakteurs.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand, ist es eben bei *nicht* RMA basierten Impfstoffen, also den Impfstoffen, die auf Totviren basieren, noch gar nicht erwiesen, ob die Immunisierung auch die Weitergabe der Krankheit verhindert, dazu werden immer noch großangelegte Studien durchgeführt.


Falsch formuliert->es gibt mehr als 2 Arten Impfstoffe (Proteinbasiert)
Auch muss da nicht viel erforscht werden. Logischer Schluss ist Impfung->weniger Viruslast->weniger ansteckend

Die Wissenschaft muss das zwar untersuchen, aber man sagt trotzdem, dass es seltsam wäre, wenn es nicht so kommt.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Impfung birgt für sie mehr Risiko als Nutzen, es sei denn sie verfügen über sehr ernsthafte Vorerkrankungen/ Immunschwäche.


Das stimmt nun überhaupt nicht, auch mit weniger Todesfällen gibt es genug Probleme.


----------



## Mahoy (28. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum arbeitet die deutsche Politik (hier auch die CDU) eindeutig mit ausländisch gesteuerten und finanzierten (Türkei, Saudi Arabien, Emirate etc.) moslemischen Organisationen zusammen?


Aus Geschäftsrücksichten und/oder damit dort deutsche und/oder christliche Organisationen ebenfalls (halbwegs) geduldet werden. Was das angeht, könnte man allerdings ganz klar mehr auf Zug-um-Zug setzen, weil unsere Organisationen dort zumeist deutlich weniger Freiheiten haben als deren bei uns.

Nur: Das  hat weder spezifisch mit politischen Lagern zu tun, noch mit Zuwanderung, wobei letztere auch schon leicht vom Thema abweicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum erhalten Imane der staatlichen türkischen Religionsbehörde Visa, um in Deutschland in einer Moschee zu predigen?


Siehe oben: Damit Geistliche, die in evangelischen und katholischen Einrichtungen in der Türkei tätig werden, dort ebenfalls ihre Visen bekommen.

Die starke Präsenz türkisch dominierter Moscheen in Deutschland hat etwas mit der hohen Zahl an Türkischstämmigen in Deutschland zu tun, die wiederum die mittelbare Folge des Anwerbeabkommens von 1961 ist. Dieses wurde übrigens unter Adenauer in die Wege geleitet, und der war bekanntlich eine ganz rote Socke. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum geht die Polizei erst seit 2-3 Jahren "wirklich" intensiv gegen (Familien) Clan Kriminalität vor und hat damit auch noch Erfolg, was die letzten 10-15 Jahre gerade aus dem "Linken" Lager immer abgestritten wurde?


Die urdeutsche Clankriminalität, gemeinhin auch Vetternwirtschaft genannt, ist ja auch erst seit quasi gestern im Fokus. Die Sau muss erst laut genug gegrunzt haben, bevor sie durchs Dorf getrieben werden kann.

Das, was übrigens unter dem griffigen Schlagwort der Clankriminalität zusammengefasst wird, und bei dem alle so tun, als wäre das etwas besonders Schlimmes oder zumindest Neues, ist übrigens alt wie Steinkohle: Der Kern des organisierten Verbrechen sind fast immer Familien, denn Blut ist bekanntlich dicker als Wasser.
Und nach rund 60 Jahren verfehlter Integrationspolitik kommen alle wie aus dem Mustopf und stellen erschrocken fest, dass das unter anderem arabischstämmige Familien auch so handhaben. Ja, wer hätte denn damit rechnen können? - Jeder.
Die Mafia in Little Italy, die Triaden in Chinatown etc. p.p. - Gettoisierung pflegt zur Folge zu haben, dass die Leute im Guten wie im Schlechten eng zusammenrücken und sich der Gastgesellschaft , die sie auch schon vorher nicht akzeptiert hat, nicht sonderlich verpflichtet fühlen.

Der wesentliche Unterschied ist der: Die haben beispielsweise keine Erinnerungslücken, was den Inhalt von Koffern und dessen Verbleib angeht, sondern sagen's einfach nicht und gehen lieber für den Chef in den Bau, statt zur Strafe sämtliche politischen Ämter zu durchlaufen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Gerade die Sache mit den Moscheen und wer da was Predigt und Menschen beeinflusst ist für mich ein riesen No-Go, weil ich nicht begreifen kann, wie wir als Staat und Gemeinschaft es auch noch unterstützen, unsere eigenen gesellschaftlichen Feinde heranzuzüchten.


Ich bin absolut bei dir, dass das stärker kontrolliert gehört. Es hat nur immer noch nichts mit unserem Thema zu tun, welche politische Richtung was genau verbockt haben soll.

Dass eine Ausbildung der Imame in Deutschland stattfinden soll, darauf hat man sich ja bereits parteiübergreifend geeinigt, aber darüber, ob es da irgendwie voran geht, hört man irgendwie nichts mehr. Zig muslimische Verbände sind ebenso an Bord, daran kann es also auch nicht liegen. - Wo hängt's?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte von diesen blödsinnigen Behauptungen, wie unkontrollierte Einwanderung oder Grenzen dicht überhaupt nichts, was mich aber aufregt ist, warum es in diesem Bereich keine Politik aus einem Guss gibt?
> Warum muss ich immer wieder lesen, dass Asylbewerber mit Ausbildung, im Beruf oder schulischer Ausbildung abgeschoben werden, weil sie sich wohl an die Gesetze (gemeldet) halten, aber Kriminelle aus allen Bereichen dem durch Tricks und Kniffe entkommen?


Das eigentliche Problem: Deutschland will Zuwanderer, die produktiv sind und bestimmte Aufgaben erfüllen, hat sich aber nie damit auseinandergesetzt, dass das eben nicht nur Fabrikarbeiter, Erntehelfer, Pflegekräfte und Ärzte sind, sondern Menschen mit eigenen Vorstellungen sind. Und mit Angehörigen, die sie bei sich haben wollen, nachdem sie hier Fuß gefasst haben. Maschinen kann man kaufen, einsetzen und ausschalten, wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht. Menschen laufen weiter und brauchen Perspektive.
Und auch für die, die nicht bleiben sollen und von denen Etliche eigentlich auch nicht bleiben wollen, bräuchte man ein Konzept.

Im Prinzip hätte man jeden so behandeln müssen, als würde er bleiben. Denn wenn er bliebe, wäre er ausgebildet und stünde Deutschland positiv gegenüber. Schlimmstenfalls wäre er nicht geblieben, hätte aber mitgenommen, was sie hier an Ausbildung und positiven Eindrücken gewonen hat und könnte das in der alten Heimat einsetzen, um dort Bedingungen zu schaffen, unter denen der nächste Schwung gar nicht erst aufbrechen muss/will. Quasi eine Win-Win-Situation.

Aber nö, man verwahrt die Leute ohne Perspektive in irgendwelchen Einrichtungen und wundert sich dann, dass allerspätestens die nachwachsende Generation zum Problem wird, während gleichzeitig nichts Wesentliches unternommen wird, um Fluchtursachen zu bekämpfen.
Das ist ein bißchen so, als gäbe es keinerlei Brandschutz und wenn's dann doch brennt, wird nicht gelöscht, sondern man macht dann Türen und Fenster zu und erklärt die Lage für unter Kontrolle. Und wenn dann die Flammen irgendwann durchs Dach schlagen, schauen alle wie das Schwein ins Uhrwerk, wie das denn jetzt bloß geschehen konnte. Ja, wie wohl?


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nun überhaupt nicht, auch mit weniger Todesfällen gibt es genug Probleme.


Beleg?
Es gibt so gut wie gar kein Long-Covid bei kleinen Kindern (3 Kinder bundesweit mit Kawasaki ähnlichem Syndrom). Seit Anfang der Pandemie sind gerade mal 18 Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 bei unter 19-Jährigen zu verzeichen. Warum sollte man  bei ihnen die Nebenwirkungen von in Notfall zugelassenen Vakzinen in Kauf nehmen, wenn die Gefahr quasi nicht vorhanden ist? Wegen der Erwachsenen? Sie werden mit Priorität geimpft.
Ich meine, man nimmt  ihnen einen wichtigen Teil ihrer Kindheit wegen der Erwachsenen weg, ist in Ordnung, weil den Umständen geschuldet, sie werden wohl die Schulden abbezahlen müssen, auch in Ordnung da Notfall, aber darüber hinaus ist es total übertreiben.
Ich werde mich impfen lassen, weil das Risiko bei mir schwer zu erkranken oder Long-Covid zu bekommen viel größer im Verhältnis zu den Nebenwirkungen einer Impfung ist und ich andere nicht anstecken möchte. Bei einem 16-Jährigen stehen die Nebenwirkungen in keinem Verhältnis zur Gefahr zu erkranken. Die schlimmsten Nebenwirkungen hat man bis jetzt bei eher Jungeren beobachtet (20+, insbesondere bei Frauen). Es gibt keine Minderjährigen darunter, weil sie schlicht nicht geimpft wurden.


----------



## Don-71 (29. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Beleg?
> Es gibt so gut wie gar kein Long-Covid bei kleinen Kindern (3 Kinder bundesweit mit Kawasaki ähnlichem Syndrom). Seit Anfang der Pandemie sind gerade mal 18 Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 bei unter 19-Jährigen zu verzeichen. Warum sollte man  bei ihnen die Nebenwirkungen von in Notfall zugelassenen Vakzinen in Kauf nehmen, wenn die Gefahr quasi nicht vorhanden ist? Wegen der Erwachsenen? Sie werden mit Priorität geimpft.
> Ich meine, mannimmt  ihnen einen wichtigen Teil ihrer Kindheit wegen der Erwachsenen weg, ist in Ordnung weil den Umständen geschuldet, sie werden wohl die Schulden abbezahlen müssen, auch in Ordnung da Notfall, aber darüber hinaus ist es total übertreiben.
> Ich habe mich impfen lassen, weil das Risiko bei mir schwer zu erkranken oder Long-Covid zu bekommen viel größer m Verhältnis zu den Nebenwirkungen einer Impfung ist und ich andere nicht anstechen möchte.


Du weisst überhaupt nicht was noch alles passieren kann.
Wer einen Blick auf vorzeitige Öffnungen bei einer Imquote von über 40% werfen will, schaue sich Chile an, wieder im Lockdown und Gesundheitssystem kollabiert.
Fakt ist, dass das Virus durch den erhöhten Druck seiner Bekämpfung mit verschiedenen Mutanten aggressiver wird, auch gerade gegeüber Kindern, Jugendlichen und jungen Leuten. Alle bekannten Mutanten zeigen diese Symptome und es kann durchaus schlimmer werden.


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gibt so gut wie gar kein Long-Covid bei kleinen Kindern (3 Kinder bundesweit mit Kawasaki ähnlichem Syndrom). Seit Anfang der Pandemie sind gerade mal 18 Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit Covid-19 bei unter 19-Jährigen zu verzeichen. Warum sollte man  bei ihnen die Nebenwirkungen von in Notfall zugelassenen Vakzinen in Kauf nehmen, wenn die Gefahr quasi nicht vorhanden ist?


Die Impfungen bei Kindern sind nicht zurückgestellt, weil man dort besondere Gefährdung befürchtet, sondern weil das Immunssystem Heranwachsender grundsätzlich anders arbeitet und dementsprechend angepasste Impfungen benötigt. Es genügt nicht, einfach nur die Dosis anzupassen.

Hinzu kommt, dass Spätfolgen bei Kindern deutlich schwerer feststellbar sind. Erwachsene können ihren eigenen, üblichen Leistungspegel einschätzen, Einbrüche erkennen und das untersuchen lassen. Kinder muss man beobachten und korrekt einschätzen, ob sie typische Erscheinungen zeigen.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Auswirkungen bei Kindern noch sehr unzureichend erforscht sind. Es ist gut möglich, dass sich Long-Covid dort (auch) anders äußert und/oder sich die typischen Spätschäden erst mit zunehmender körperlicher Alterung, Ende des Wachstums und Reduzierung der Regenerationsfähigkeit auswirken.

Warum sollten Kinder prinzipiell keine Impfung erhalten, sofern die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Schwere der Erkrankung die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Schwere von Impfnebenwirkungen weiterhin nachweislich überwiegen?



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich meine, mannimmt  ihnen einen wichtigen Teil ihrer Kindheit wegen der Erwachsenen weg,


Welcher Teil der Kindheit wird einem denn durch Impfungen weggenommen? Ganz im Gegenteil, durch Impfungen haben viele Kinder überhaupt erst eine Kindheit, während sie andernfalls an vermeidbaren Krankheiten umkommen würden. Und im vorliegenden Fall wäre die Impfung auch bei Kindern der Weg, sie wieder voll und überall am Leben teilhaben zu lassen - und nicht nur da, wo zufällig die Älteren schon geimpft sind.

Herdenimmunität bekommt man langfristig nicht hin, wenn man fast 14 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland unter fadenscheinigen Argumenten von Impfungen ausschließt und damit gleichermaßen zum Schleichweg und Experimentiergelände macht, wegen derer das Virus weiter umgehen und fröhlich vor sich hin mutieren kann.

Es gibt, da dieser Vergleich ja von Skeptikern so gerne bemüht wird, ja auch eine Grippeimpfung für Kindern, obwohl diese eine Grippe in aller Regel deutlich besser wegstecken als Ältere. Warum also nicht auch hier?


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass das Virus durch den erhöhten Druck seiner Bekämpfung mit verschiedenen Mutanten aggressiver wird, auch gerade gegeüber Kindern, Jugendlichen und jungen Leuten.


Aggressiver ist ein sehr schlechter Ausdruck dafür, denn er impliziert, dass das Virus gefährlicher wird.
Dem ist nicht so, siehe spanische Grippe und die Influenza Viren heute.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Alle bekannten Mutanten zeigen diese Symptome und es kann durchaus schlimmer werden.


Auch das ist nicht richtig, es gibt zig Mutationen die gar nichts verändern.
Auch Escape Mutationen sind für den einzelnen nicht gefährlicher.
->Bei Mutation geht es um die Verbreitung, nicht um den Schaden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du weisst überhaupt nicht was noch alles passieren kann.
> Wer einen Blick auf vorzeitige Öffnungen bei einer Imquote von über 40% werfen will, schaue sich Chile an, wieder im Lockdown und Gesundheitssystem kollabiert.
> Fakt ist, dass das Virus durch den erhöhten Druck seiner Bekämpfung mit verschiedenen Mutanten aggressiver wird, auch gerade gegeüber Kindern, Jugendlichen und jungen Leuten. Alle bekannten Mutanten zeigen diese Symptome und es kann durchaus schlimmer werden.


Nichts gegen dich, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass du zu viel Info den Online-Medien entnimmst, ohne die wahren Hintergründe zu kennen. Lancet oder ähnliche Seiten sind eine gute Anlaufstelle. Auch Drosten ist sehr kompetent. Man sollte aber nicht einzelne Sprüche von ihm in den Medien lesen. Er hat sogar Podcast, wo die Zusammenhänge geklärt werden.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Impfungen bei Kindern sind nicht zurückgestellt, weil man dort besondere Gefährdung befürchtet, sondern weil das Immunssystem Heranwachsender grundsätzlich anders arbeitet und dementsprechend angepasste Impfungen benötigt. Es genügt nicht, einfach nur die Dosis anzupassen.


Da bin ich verblüfft. Meine Aussage, dass wir nicht genug Daten über die Nebenwirkungen bei Kindern haben, weil sie keine Impfungen erhalten. Was hat es mit der Art des Impfstoffes zu tun?
Was wir aber wissen, ist, dass die Nebenwirkungen umso heftiger ausfallen, je junger die Person ist, insbesondere bei Frauen. Das ist einfach die nüchterne Betrachtung der Daten.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass Spätfolgen bei Kindern deutlich schwerer feststellbar sind. Erwachsene können ihren eigenen, üblichen Leistungspegel einschätzen, Einbrüche erkennen und das untersuchen lassen. Kinder muss man beobachten und korrekt einschätzen, ob sie typische Erscheinungen zeigen.
> Hinzu kommt, dass die Auswirkungen bei Kindern noch sehr unzureichend erforscht sind. Es ist gut möglich, dass sich Long-Covid dort (auch) anders äußert und/oder sich die typischen Spätschäden erst mit zunehmender körperlicher Alterung, Ende des Wachstums und Reduzierung der Regenerationsfähigkeit auswirken.


Bei Long-Covid Leuten sind die Symptome sehr deutlich vorhanden, und zwar von Anfang an. Gerade bei Kindern würde man es sofort bemerken, da sie ihr Verhalten ändern würden.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Warum sollten Kinder prinzipiell keine Impfung erhalten, sofern die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Schwere der Erkrankung die Wahrscheinlichkeit und Schwere von Impfnebenwirkungen weiterhin nachweislich überwiegen?


Weil gerade bei der Gruppe, die Gefahr in keinem Verhähtnis zu möglichen Nebenwirkungen steht. Es sterben mehr Kinder täglich im Straßenverkehr als durch Covid durch die ganze Pandemie.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Welcher Teil der Kindheit wird einem denn durch Impfungen weggenommen? Ganz im Gegenteil, durch Impfungen haben viele Kinder überhaupt erst eine Kindheit, während sie andernfalls an vermeidbaren Krankheiten umkommen würden. Und im vorliegenden Fall wäre die Impfung auch bei Kindern der Weg, sie wieder voll und überall am Leben teilhaben zu lassen - und nicht nur da, wo zufällig die Älteren schon geimpft sind.


Nicht durch die Impfung wird ihnen ein Teil der Kindheit weggenommen, sondern durch die Lockdowns über ein ganzes Jahr lang. Da bin ich auf die langzeitigen Entwicklungsstörungen gespannt. Hoffentlich wird es glimpflicher ausfallen, als ich denke. Ich meinte damit, sie haben ihren Tribut zum Schutz der Älteren geleistet. Warum soll man sie noch den Gefahren der Nebenwirkungen aussetzen?
Du schmeißt jetzt alles in einen Topf durcheinander (weil wahrscheinlich die Argumente ausgehen). Polio,  Röteln oder Masern sind nachweislich extrem gefährlich für Kinder. Da ist das Nutzen von Impfstoffen nachweislich viel höher als mögliche Nebenwirkungen. Das ist beim Covid-19 in der Altersgruppe nicht der Fall.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Herdenimmunität bekommt man langfristig nicht hin, wenn man fast 14 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland unter fadenscheinigen Argumenten von Impfungen ausschließt und damit gleichermaßen zum Schleichweg und Experimentiergelände macht, wegen derer das Virus weiter umgehen und fröhlich vor sich hin mutieren kann.


Nö, es geht einfach, alle über 20-Jährigen  lassen sich impfen. Warum sollten sie unbedingt für die Herdenimmunität nützlich sein? Ein Erkältungsvirus juckt auch niemanden, weil nur bedingt eine Gefahr ausgeht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt, da dieser Vergleich ja von Skeptikern so gerne bemüht wird, ja auch eine Grippeimpfung für Kindern, obwohl diese eine Grippe in aller Regel deutlich besser wegstecken als Ältere. Warum also nicht auch hier?


Die Grippeimpfung für Kinder hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung wegen:
1. Ein Kind, das auf Grund einer Krankheit oder der Konstitution eine Influenzainfection nicht heil überstehen würde.
2. Eltern, die 1. entsprechen. In dem Fall wäre das Kind eine ständige Gefahr für sie.


Trotzdem sind sie meist nur bis zu 60% effektiv, da Influenza verdammt schnell mutiert, aber trotzdem besser als gar nichts für die oben benannten Fälle.
Sonst ist das Krankwerden etwas Natürliches. Bevor ihr mir wieder die Wörter verdreht, meine ich damit Erkältungen oder die Grippe. Sie trainieren das Immunsystem.

Abschließend, falls du die Auffassung vertrittst, dass man mit der Impfkampagne Covid-19 komplett loswird, muss ich dich enttäuschen. Das verdammte Virus (ja, es geht mir tierisch auf den Keks) infiziert viele Tierarten, nachweislich sogar Ratten. Mit Ratten als Reservoir wird man sie nie wieder los.


----------



## Don-71 (29. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass du zu viel Info den Online-Medien entnimmst, ohne die wahren Hintergründe zu kennen. Lancet oder ähnliche Seiten sind eine gute Anlaufstelle. Auch Drosten ist sehr kompetent. Man sollte aber nicht einzelne Sprüche von ihm in den Medien lesen. Er hat sogar Podcast, wo die Zusammenhänge geklärt werden.


  

ich wette ich habe den ersten Dorsten Podcast gehört, da wusstest du noch gar nicht das ihn gibt, seit März 2020 verfolge ich ihn regelmäßig. Danke für deine Belehrungen, ich komme gut klar, nur leider war in deinen Ausführungen nicht ein einziges Argument, zu meinem Post. Insoweit beenden wir damit dann unser Gespräch, weil Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ich wette ich habe den ersten Dorsten Podcast gehört, da wusstest du noch gar nicht das ihn gibt, seit März 2020 verfolge ich ihn regelmäßig. Danke für deine Belehrungen, ich komme gut klar, nur leider war in deinen Ausführungen nicht ein einziges Argument, zu meinem Post. Insoweit beenden wir damit dann unser Gespräch, weil Zeitverschwendung!


Gut


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ich wette ich habe den ersten Dorsten Podcast gehört, da wusstest du noch gar nicht das ihn gibt, seit März 2020 verfolge ich ihn regelmäßig.


Dann merkst du dir das was gesagt wird, aber nicht wirklich gut. Da fehlt schon mehr als nur Details.


----------



## Don-71 (29. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann merkst du dir das was gesagt wird, aber nicht wirklich gut. Da fehlt schon mehr als nur Details.


Wenn du meinst, du hälst dich ja selber für den Superblicker, da fehlt aber auch noch einiges!
Ich weiss sehr genau über Corona bescheit, und hier im Forum auch mit der Vorgeschichte, schreibe ich dazu keine Romane.
Fakt ist, dass einige Mutanten, die sich sehr stark verbreiten, *aggressiver* sind, und auch zu höheren Todesraten führen, als das Ursprungsvirus, ob du das wahrhaben willst oder China knallt die Bockwurst, das wurde in mehreren Studien bestätigt.
Genauso wie Chile ein Beispiel dafür ist, das trotz einer über 40% Impfquote, das vorzeitige Öffnen, eben dazu geführt hat, das jetzt ein Lockdown verhängt wurde, und das Gesundheitssystem (Krankenhäuser und Intensivstationen) kollabiert sind! Das sind Fakten, die man nachlesen oder im neusten Weltspiegel oder Auslandsjournal, sich live ansehen kann.

Insoweit sind -ElCritico- Aussagen, dass man hier in Deutschland den Geimpften ihre Freiheitsrechte/Grundrechte ab 50% Impfquote zurück geben *muss*, da man sonst verfassungs- oder gesetzwidrig handelt, einfach nur Spekulationen und virologisch oder epidemiologisch überhaupt nicht haltbar!


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst, du hälst dich ja selber für den Superblicker, da fehlt aber auch noch einiges!


Ich rezitiere einfach nur besser als du-

Außerdem bist du dir ja selbst nicht sicher was du schreibst. Erst waren alle und jetzt sind es nur noch einige. 
Red dich nicht raus, du hast was falsches geschrieben und es dann korrigiert. Man siehe die Zitate.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Alle bekannten Mutanten





Don-71 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass einige Mutanten






Don-71 schrieb:


> Genauso wie Chile ein Beispiel dafür ist, das trotz einer über 40% Impfquote, das vorzeitige Öffnen, eben dazu geführt hat, das jetzt ein Lockdown verhängt wurde, und das Gesundheitssystem (Krankenhäuser und Intensivstationen) kollabiert sind! Das sind Fakten, die man nachlesen oder im neusten Weltspiegel oder Auslandsjournal, sich live ansehen kann.


Man kann nun eben nicht für alle öffnen, wenn noch nicht alle geimpft sind. Der Impfstoff den sie benutzen ist ganz erheblich weniger Wirksam als Biontech, Moderna und AZ.
Die anderen Maßnahmen hat man scheinbar auch für die ungeimpfte Bevölkerung sein gelassen.
Daher lieber Israel und noch besser GB sichten. Was sehen wir da?

Ach ja, gestern über eine Million Impfungen an einem Tag. Top, so kann es laufen.
Ich seh mich im September schon im Sommerurlaub.


----------



## Don-71 (29. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Daher lieber Israel und noch besser GB sichten. Was sehen wir da?


Man kann Israel und GB *überhaupt* nicht vergleichen, die Impfquote in Israel ist erheblich höher!
Das Experiment GB wird man in 1-2 Wochen beurteilen können, aber bestimmt noch nicht jetzt!


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Da bin ich verblüfft. Meine Aussage, dass wir nicht genug Daten über die Nebenwirkungen bei Kindern haben, weil sie keine Impfungen erhalten. Was hat es mit der Art des Impfstoffes zu tun?


Eigentlich nur alles. Wir wissen nichts über Nebenwirkungen bei Kindern, weil noch kein für Kinder angepasster Impfstoff entwickelt und auf Nebenwirkungen untersucht wurde. Demzufolge kann man auch nicht feststellen, in welchem Verhältnis sich mögliche Nebenwirkungen zu den Krankheitsfolgen bewegen. Und ohne dies wiederum kann man keine Aussage über Sinn und Unsinn einer Impfung von Kindern treffen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was wir aber wissen, ist, dass die Nebenwirkungen umso heftiger ausfallen, je junger die Person ist, insbesondere bei Frauen. Das ist einfach die nüchterne Betrachtung der Daten.


Das ist mindestens eine selektive, wenn nicht sogar methodisch grundfalsche Betrachtung der Daten.

Erstens betreffen die Zahlen lediglich den Impfstoff von AstraZeneca.
Zweitens ist es medizinisch unsauber, von einer Häufung bei Personen unter 60 Jahren auf eine Häufung bei Heranwachsenden zu schließen.
Drittens wurde der Impfstoff viel häufiger an Frauen unter 60 Jahren abgegeben, somit treten dort natürlich auch häufiger - jedoch insgesamt immer noch extrem selten - Nebenwirkungen auf.
Viertens ist das Ganze hochgradig müßig, da, wie nun schon zweimal erläutert, der Impfstoff gar nicht für Kinder vorgesehen ist.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bei Long-Covid Leuten sind die Symptome sehr deutlich vorhanden, und zwar von Anfang an. Gerade bei Kindern würde man es sofort bemerken, da sie ihr Verhalten ändern würden.


Kinder verhalten sich naturgemäß erratischer als Erwachsene. Verhaltensänderungen, die - wie bereits erwähnt - erst einmal festgestellt werden müssen, können dann immer noch sehr unterschiedliche Gründe haben.
Und, wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt, sind Regenerationszyklen bei Kindern ganz anders. Auch erwachsene Betroffene berichten davon, dass sie phasenweise nahezu auf alter Höhe sind, um dann wieder abzuschmieren. Bei Kindern erfolgt dieser Wechsel zwischen "total kaputt" und "total überdreht" viel schneller, häufiger und daher nicht unbedingt von außen nachvollziehbar.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Weil gerade bei der Gruppe, die Gefahr in keinem Verhähtnis zu möglichen Nebenwirkungen steht. Es sterben mehr Kinder täglich im Straßenverkehr als durch Covid durch die ganze Pandemie.


Gegen Unfälle kann man sich nicht impfen, aber auch gegen Unfälle findet Prävention statt.
Daher können wir dieses Hohlargument getrost in die Whataboutism-Kiste packen und ohne Rückporto nach Schwurbelland verschicken.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nicht durch die Impfung wird ihnen ein Teil der Kindheit weggenommen, sondern durch die Lockdowns über ein ganzes Jahr lang. Da bin ich auf die langzeitigen Entwicklungsstörungen gespannt.


Und was hat nun damit zu tun, dass man Kindern nicht impfen sollte?  

(Abgesehen davon, dass es sehr viel damit zu tun hat, sie eben doch zu impfen, damit sie ohne Eigen- und Fremdgefährdung wieder am Leben teilnehmen können.)



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es glimpflicher ausfallen, als ich denke. Ich meinte damit, sie haben ihren Tribut zum Schutz der Älteren geleistet. Warum soll man sie noch den Gefahren der Nebenwirkungen aussetzen?


Die da wären? Bisher beschränken sich die Nebenwirkungen - die nicht einmal für alle Impfstoffe gelten - darauf, dass bei Thrombose-Risikogruppen leicht häufiger Thrombosen auftreten.
Gehören Kindern zu diesen Risikogruppen? Nein, tun sie nicht.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Du schmeißt jetzt alles in einen Topf durcheinander (weil wahrscheinlich die Argumente ausgehen).


Sagt derjenige, der weiter oben wild zwischen den von ihm vermuteten Folgen einer Impfung, den Folgen eines längeren Lockdowns und den von ihm gar nicht einschätzbaren  Folgen einer Erkrankung hin und her hüpft. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Polio,  Röteln oder Masern sind nachweislich extrem gefährlich für Kinder. Da ist das Nutzen von Impfstoffen nachweislich viel höher als mögliche Nebenwirkungen. Das ist beim Covid-19 in der Altersgruppe nicht der Fall.


Was du, wie ich weiter oben dargelegt habe, nicht wissen kannst.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nö, es geht einfach, alle über 20-Jährigen  lassen sich impfen. Warum sollten sie unbedingt für die Herdenimmunität nützlich sein?


Das schrieb doch bereits. Aber gut, noch einmal detaillierter: Heranwachsende sind die Personengruppe mit den meisten Kontakten unter Gleichaltrigen und gleichzeitig - da nicht mündig - die Anknüpfungsgruppe zu Erwachsenen aller Altersgruppen. Grob vereinfacht: Über Kinder kommt das Virus räumlich überall hin.
Zudem sind Kinder eine quasi-homogene Gruppe, in der sich das Virus, so man es denn dort frei grassieren lässt, wunderbar entwickeln kann. Sprich, dort mutiert es  so lange vor sich hin, bis Stämme entstehen, die auch bei Kindern schwerer Auswirkungen haben und/oder gegen welche die Immunisierung der Erwachsenen nicht mehr wirksam ist. Und dann steht man da, wo man schon am Anfang war.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Grippeimpfung für Kinder hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung wegen:
> 1. Ein Kind, das auf Grund einer Krankheit oder der Konstitution eine Influenzainfection nicht heil überstehen würde.
> 2. Eltern, die 1. entsprechen. In dem Fall wäre das Kind eine ständige Gefahr für sie.


Und das ist deiner Ansicht nach bei Covid-19 nicht der Fall?
Und falls ja, woher willst du diese Erkenntnis haben?



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Abschließend, falls du die Auffassung vertrittst, dass man mit der Impfkampagne Covid-19 komplett loswird, muss ich dich enttäuschen. Das verdammte Virus (ja, es geht mir tierisch auf den Keks) infiziert viele Tierarten, nachweislich sogar Ratten. Mit Ratten als Reservoir wird man sie nie wieder los.


Stimmt, deshalb tritt ja auch die Beulenpest immer noch alle Jahre als Epidemie oder gar als Pandemie auf. Dadurch, dass die (hier: bakteriellen) Erreger über Ratten (bzw. deren Flöhe) ein absolut unangreifbares Reservoir haben ... 

Du solltest unbedingt als überlegener Experte beim RKI anfangen, die brauchen auch mal was zum Lachen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2021)

Bei Treffen unter geimpften reden wir von etwa 10 Prozent der Wahrscheinlichkeit im Vergleich zu Ungeimpften sich zu infizieren.
Doch, für Geimpfte können wir aufmachen. Nicht Status Februar 2020 aber Status Juni 2020.


----------



## Don-71 (29. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei Treffen unter geimpften reden wir von etwa 10 Prozent der Wahrscheinlichkeit im Vergleich zu Ungeimpften sich zu infizieren.
> Doch, für Geimpfte können wir aufmachen. Nicht Status Februar 2020 aber Status Juni 2020.


Ja, aber du kannst auch rechnen?
Wir verabreichen im Moment 1 Millionen Dosen pro Tag, ergo sind wir Mitte /EndeJuni, wenn alles gut läuft bei bei weit über 60 Millionen erst geimpften 75%  und 20 Millionen vollständig geimpften 25%.
Und das auch nur, wenn keine der aggressiven Mutanten einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht und die Leute sich in den nächsten 2 Monaten noch am Riemen reißen.
Dazu wird im Juni auch die Impfung von Kindern ab 12 Jahren anlaufen.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch, für Geimpfte können wir aufmachen.


Wobei das wiederum ungerecht gegenüber denen ist, die nicht geimpft sind, weil sie sich nicht impfen lassen dürfen, da sie nicht auf der Liste stehen.
Wenn also die eine Gruppe auf Öffnung klagt, wird die andere Gruppe dagegen klagen, da die Gleichheit verletzt ist.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir verabreichen im Moment 1 Millionen Dosen pro Tag,


580k pro Tag, Impfungen gesamt, 7 Tage Schnitt, laufendes Mittel

Nicht die Spitzenwerte nehmen. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das auch nur, wenn keine der aggressiven Mutanten einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht


Das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, auch mutiert wird das Corona Virus die Geimpften nicht mehr so krank machen wie der Wildtyp die Ungeimpften. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei das wiederum ungerecht gegenüber denen ist, die nicht geimpft sind, weil sie sich nicht impfen lassen dürfen, da sie nicht auf der Liste stehen.


Bei Grundrechten gibt es keine Abwägung nach Fair und Unfair.  Sondern ob die Einschränkung angemessen und geeignet ist. 
Da die Grundrechte derzeit wegen dem Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit eingeschränkt werden, kannst du Menschen die keine Gefahr für sich und andere sind nicht einschränken. 

In der Realität muss man natürlich auch als Vollständigkeit geimpfter weiter Maske tragen, aber die Testpflicht vor dem Friseurbesuch lässt sich damit schwerlich rechtfertigen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 580k pro Tag, Impfungen gesamt, 7 Tage Schnitt, laufendes Mittel


Was ja wohl eher an zu wenig Impfstoff lag/liegt, was sich ja jetzt im Mai und Juni rapide ändern soll.
Also kann der Schnitt durchaus sehr weit höher gehen in den nächsten Wochen, es hängt im Grunde nur von der gelieferten Menge ab und da sollen es alleine 50 Millionen Dosen Biontech für Mai und Juni für Deutschland sein.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ja wohl eher an zu wenig Impfstoff lag/liegt, was sich ja jetzt im Mai und Juni rapide ändern soll.


Es ist gut zu Wissen, dass der Engpass die Liefermenge ist und nicht die menschliche Komponente. 
Ich hab schon gesehen, dass du für dein grobes Überschlagen nicht von einer Million pro Tag ab jetzt ausgegangen bist, aber ich finde es trotzdem schwierig mit dem Spitzenwert zu argumentieren.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei das wiederum ungerecht gegenüber denen ist, die nicht geimpft sind, weil sie sich nicht impfen lassen dürfen, da sie nicht auf der Liste stehen.
> Wenn also die eine Gruppe auf Öffnung klagt, wird die andere Gruppe dagegen klagen, da die Gleichheit verletzt ist.


Im Juni soll die Impf-Priorisierung aufgehoben werden. Manche munkeln sogar schon eher.
Ich habe nächste Woche Dienstag übrigens meine Zweitimpfung mit Biontech/Pfizer.
Da ich zu einer Risikogruppe gehöre. Und in einer Behindertenwerkstatt arbeite. Da sind viele Menschen mit  Vorerkrankungen.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> aber die Testpflicht vor dem Friseurbesuch lässt sich damit schwerlich rechtfertigen.


Was für eine Pflicht?


----------



## Lotto (29. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für eine Pflicht?


In Kreisen mit I-Wert über 100 wo die "Notbremse" gilt musst du beim Friseur ein negatives Testergebnis vorzeigen, was höchstens 24h alt ist (achja ein Selbsttest aus dem Supermarkt für 6 Euro wird nicht anerkannt, es muss also in einem "Testzentrum" gemacht worden sein).

Ich finds dagegen "sehr geil", dass anscheind nach 60+ jetzt erstmal Kinder geimpft werden sollen, während die Altersgruppe 30-60, welche täglich zur Arbeit pilgert und deutlich mehr durch Corona gefährdet ist, dann ganz am Ende dran sind. Die Politik tut so als würden alle in dieser Altersgruppe im Homeoffice sitzen...


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich finds dagegen "sehr geil", dass anscheind nach 60+ jetzt erstmal Kinder geimpft werden sollen, während die Altersgruppe 30-60, welche täglich zur Arbeit pilgert und deutlich mehr durch Corona gefährdet ist, dann ganz am Ende dran sind. Die Politik tut so als würden alle in dieser Altersgruppe im Homeoffice sitzen...


Das ist strategisch gesehen halt klüger. 
Schüler haben mehr Kontakte


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur alles. Wir wissen nichts über Nebenwirkungen bei Kindern, weil noch kein für Kinder angepasster Impfstoff entwickelt und auf Nebenwirkungen untersucht wurde. Demzufolge kann man auch nicht feststellen, in welchem Verhältnis sich mögliche Nebenwirkungen zu den Krankheitsfolgen bewegen. Und ohne dies wiederum kann man keine Aussage über Sinn und Unsinn einer Impfung von Kindern treffen.


Das ist ja der Punkt. Wir kennen die Nebenwirkungen von Impfstoffen für Kinder auch nicht. Es gibt sie gerade mal seit einem Jahr. Alle Impfstoffe wurden per Notflal zugelassen, das darf man nicht vergessen. Dann geht es um die Risikoabschätzung. Für Leute ab 30+ ist Covid-19 wie ein russisches Roulette, da ist der experimetelle Impfstoff vorzuziehen. Ein gesundes Kind hat so gut wie gar nichts zu befürchten. Bleibt nur noch, sie zu impfen, um die Infektionsketten zu unterbrechen. Warum dann nicht gleich die Eltern impfen? Das ist ein unnötiges Risiko.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist mindestens eine selektive, wenn nicht sogar methodisch grundfalsche Betrachtung der Daten.


Nope, es sind die bis jetzt bekannten Nebenwirkungen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Erstens betreffen die Zahlen lediglich den Impfstoff von AstraZeneca.
> Zweitens ist es medizinisch unsauber, von einer Häufung bei Personen unter 60 Jahren auf eine Häufung bei Heranwachsenden zu schließen.
> Drittens wurde der Impfstoff viel häufiger an Frauen unter 60 Jahren abgegeben, somit treten dort natürlich auch häufiger - jedoch insgesamt immer noch extrem selten - Nebenwirkungen auf.
> Viertens ist das Ganze hochgradig müßig, da, wie nun schon zweimal erläutert, der Impfstoff gar nicht für Kinder vorgesehen ist.


So viel dazu:








						Thrombose-Fälle auch bei Biontech: So reagiert der Hersteller
					

Biontech wehrt sich gegen eine Studie, der zufolge Hirnvenenthrombosen bei mRNA-Impfstoffen ähnlich häufig auftreten wie bei Vektor-basierten Impfstoffen.




					www.praxisvita.de
				











						Biontech: Herzmuskelentzündung nach Corona-Impfung? Israel nennt Details zur Auffrischimpfung
					

Nach Impfungen mit Biontech/Pfizer sind Herzmuskelentzündungen aufgetreten. Das israelische Gesundheitsministerium hat nun  neue Daten veröffentlicht.




					www.hna.de
				




Es besteht immer ein Risiko. Man sollte immer das Verhältnis vom Risiko zum Nutzen abwägen..


Mahoy schrieb:


> Kinder verhalten sich naturgemäß erratischer als Erwachsene. Verhaltensänderungen, die - wie bereits erwähnt - erst einmal festgestellt werden müssen, können dann immer noch sehr unterschiedliche Gründe haben.
> Und, wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt, sind Regenerationszyklen bei Kindern ganz anders. Auch erwachsene Betroffene berichten davon, dass sie phasenweise nahezu auf alter Höhe sind, um dann wieder abzuschmieren. Bei Kindern erfolgt dieser Wechsel zwischen "total kaputt" und "total überdreht" viel schneller, häufiger und daher nicht unbedingt von außen nachvollziehbar.


Wie gesagt, die Langzeitfolgen bei Impfstoffen sind genauso unklar. Nicht jedes Kind wird aber an Covid-19 erkranken. Nach euren Willen sollte aber möglichst jedes Kind geimpft werden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gegen Unfälle kann man sich nicht impfen, aber auch gegen Unfälle findet Prävention statt.
> Daher können wir dieses Hohlargument getrost in die Whataboutism-Kiste packen und ohne Rückporto nach Schwurbelland verschicken.


Nimm die Grippe als Beispiel, dann passt es. Bei Kleinkindern ist die Grippe sogar schlimmer.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und was hat nun damit zu tun, dass man Kindern nicht impfen sollte?
> 
> (Abgesehen davon, dass es sehr viel damit zu tun hat, sie eben doch zu impfen, damit sie ohne Eigen- und Fremdgefährdung wieder am Leben teilnehmen können.)


Nochmals, Kinder können für sich nicht entscheiden. Sie werden aber dazu veranlasst, sich mit einem experimentellen Impfstoff zu impfen, obwohl für sie kaum eine Gefahr besteht. Nach deinem Willen müssten sie das tun, um im Sandkasten mit anderen Kindern spielen zu können  Geht es noch? Nochmals, wer Schiss vor dem Virus hat, sollte sich selbst um seine Impfung kümmern. Dazu werden all die Eltern die Chance haben, bevor ein Impfangebot für Kinder überhaupt verfügbar ist (ist noch in Entwicklung..).




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die da wären? Bisher beschränken sich die Nebenwirkungen - die nicht einmal für alle Impfstoffe gelten - darauf, dass bei Thrombose-Risikogruppen leicht häufiger Thrombosen auftreten.
> Gehören Kindern zu diesen Risikogruppen? Nein, tun sie nicht.


Nochmals, alles was für Covid-19 gilt, gilt auch für die Impfstoffe. Wir kennen die Langzeitfolgen nicht. Wir (die Erwachsenen) nehmen es in Kauf, weil es nicht anders geht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sagt derjenige, der weiter oben wild zwischen den von ihm vermuteten Folgen einer Impfung, den Folgen eines längeren Lockdowns und den von ihm gar nicht einschätzbaren  Folgen einer Erkrankung hin und her hüpft.


Ich haben nicht den Tunnelblick, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Was du, wie ich weiter oben dargelegt habe, nicht wissen kannst.


Gilt ebenfalls für den Impfstoff, nicht jedes Kind wird erkranken, aber man möchte jedem den Impfstoff verabreichen. Bei 82 million Bevölkerung und 14 Millionen Kinder braucht man sie nicht mal für die Herdenimmunität. Der Rest macht 83% der Bevölkerung aus.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das schrieb doch bereits. Aber gut, noch einmal detaillierter: Heranwachsende sind die Personengruppe mit den meisten Kontakten unter Gleichaltrigen und gleichzeitig - da nicht mündig - die Anknüpfungsgruppe zu Erwachsenen aller Altersgruppen. Grob vereinfacht: Über Kinder kommt das Virus räumlich überall hin.
> Zudem sind Kinder eine quasi-homogene Gruppe, in der sich das Virus, so man es denn dort frei grassieren lässt, wunderbar entwickeln kann. Sprich, dort mutiert es  so lange vor sich hin, bis Stämme entstehen, die auch bei Kindern schwerer Auswirkungen haben und/oder gegen welche die Immunisierung der Erwachsenen nicht mehr wirksam ist. Und dann steht man da, wo man schon am Anfang war.


Kinder sind keine Vermine. Das Impfangebot wird für jeden bestehen, dann sollen sich die Leute selbst schützen, aber nicht auf Kosten der Kinder. Ich meine, die Frage stellt sich eigentlich gar nicht. Es gibt keinen Impfstoff für Kinder, der zugelassen ist. Wer Schiss hat, soll sich impfen. Bis Juni/Juli wird jeder die Möglichkeit bekommen. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das ist deiner Ansicht nach bei Covid-19 nicht der Fall?
> Und falls ja, woher willst du diese Erkenntnis haben?


Für ein gesundes Kind nicht, das kranke Kind benötigt eventuell den Stoff.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt, deshalb tritt ja auch die Beulenpest immer noch alle Jahre als Epidemie oder gar als Pandemie auf. Dadurch, dass die (hier: bakteriellen) Erreger über Ratten (bzw. deren Flöhe) ein absolut unangreifbares Reservoir haben ...


Unglückliches Beispiel, der Übertragunsweg macht den Unterschied. Mensch zu Mensch Übertragung ist bei der Beulenpest äußerst umständlich. Covid-19 hingegen wird genauso schlecht einzufangen sein wie die Erkältungscoronaviren, die bereits existieren. Influenza lässt sich ebenfalls schlecht einfangen, ist ja nur eine Tröpfcheninfektion 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Du solltest unbedingt als überlegener Experte beim RKI anfangen, die brauchen auch mal was zum Lachen.


Das mit dem Tunnelblick habe ich schon erwähnt, denke ich.. Ich nutze lieber meinen gesunden Verstand.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist gut zu Wissen, dass der Engpass die Liefermenge ist und nicht die menschliche Komponente.
> Ich hab schon gesehen, dass du für dein grobes Überschlagen nicht von einer Million pro Tag ab jetzt ausgegangen bist, aber ich finde es trotzdem schwierig mit dem Spitzenwert zu argumentieren.


Die Anzahl der vollständig Geimpften bewegt sich Richtung 10%. Ich weiß nicht, ob die 12 Wochen bei der Astrazenecaimpfung noch eingehalten werden oder nicht. Es wird sehr lange dauern, bis 70%+ vollständig geimpft sind. Ab September hätte man genug Leute, um über reale Lockerungen zu sprechen.


----------



## Mahoy (29. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Punkt. Wir kennen die Nebenwirkungen von Impfstoffen für Kinder auch nicht. Es gibt sie gerade mal seit einem Jahr.


Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller, erst einmal abzuwarten, mit was Kinder überhaupt geimpft werden können, bevor man wegen ungelegter Eier die Fassung verliert?



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Alle Impfstoffe wurden per Notflal zugelassen, das darf man nicht vergessen.


Durch Wiederholung wird es nicht richtiger. Was meinst du denn, warum wir hier noch auf Impfstoffe warten mussten, die beispielsweise in den USA, Großbritannien und Kanada bereits eingesetzt wurden?
Ganz einfach: In der EU ist so etwas nicht vorgesehen. Man kann das Red Tape reduzieren und Zulassungsbehörden anweisen, den _behördlichen_ Teil zu priorisieren, aber ein verkürztes medizinisches Zulassungsverfahren (vulgo: Notfallzulassung) ist gesetzlich nicht möglich.

Jedes Arzneimittel kann Nebenwirkungen haben, aber da muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen: Ich nehme beispielsweise _dreimal täglich_ ein Medikament ein, dessen Auflistung von Nebenwirkungen zwei Drittel des Beipackzettels einnimmt; davon knapp eine Seite häufiger und/oder schwerer Nebenwirkungen. Das Medikament nicht einzunehmen würde mich nicht gleich umbringen, sondern "nur" meine Lebensqualität massiv einschränken, aber ich nehme es trotzdem, weil mich ein Großteil der Nebenwirkungen  gar nichts interessieren muss, da ich nicht zu den Risikogruppen gehöre.

Und so ist es auch mit Impfungen. Es geht nicht um Alters-, sondern um Risikogruppen und/oder individuell und ärztlich abzuklärende Risiken. Um Altersgruppen geht es in diesem speezifischen Fall nur deshalb, weil noch gar kein Impfstoff für diese Gruppe bereit steht - und das deshalb, weil man lange irrtümlich annahm, es bestünde keine Notwendigkeit dafür. Der Kenntnisstand verändert sich aber, und damit auch der Bedarf.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dann geht es um die Risikoabschätzung. Für Leute ab 30+ ist Covid-19 wie ein russisches Roulette, da ist der experimetelle Impfstoff vorzuziehen. Ein gesundes Kind hat so gut wie gar nichts zu befürchten.


Und wieder: Du behauptest es nur, aber du _weißt_ es nicht; geschweige denn, dass du es belegen könntest.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nach euren Willen sollte aber möglichst jedes Kind geimpft werden.


Der Satz sagt doch schon alles. Du hast dir eine homogene Feindgruppe konstruiert, der du eine Absicht unterstellst, die so überhaupt nicht existiert.

Es geht es darum Kindern und Jugendlichen überhaupt erst ein Impfangebot machen zu können. Und selbstverständlich wird auch in der Altersgruppe unter 16 Jahren niemand geimpft, für den das Risiko durch Impfung das Risiko durch Covid-19 überwiegt.

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus: _Du_ willst, dass _gar kein_ Kind geimpft wird, gänzlich ungeachtet der individuellen Risikobewertung.
Darüber, ob du zu einer Gruppe gehörst, die das genauso sieht, spekuliere ich nicht, jedoch kann ich feststellen, dass das viel anmaßender ist als das, was du ohne jede Basis unterstellst.

Und es wird um so absurder, wenn man bedenkt, dass es auch Kinder gibt, bei denen die Risiken aufgrund einer Vorbelastung stark erhöht sind; sei es durch Atemwegserkrankungen, Diabetes, Adipositas etc.. - Und damit sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, dass ein Impfstoff für diese Altersgruppe erst einmal vorhanden sein müsste. Wo und wann es sinnvoll ist, ihn zu verabreichen, sollte man dann vielleicht den jeweiligen Kinderärzten überlassen, und die endgültige Entscheidung den Erziehungsberechtigten. Findest du nicht auch?



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nochmals, Kinder können für sich nicht entscheiden. Sie werden aber dazu veranlasst, sich mit einem experimentellen Impfstoff zu impfen


Kinder werden zu gar nichts veranlasst, eben _weil_ sie nicht mündig sind. Die Entscheidung treffen die Erwachsenen; sowohl für sich selbst als auch für ihre Kinder.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nach deinem Willen müssten sie das tun, um im Sandkasten mit anderen Kindern spielen zu können  Geht es noch? Nochmals, wer Schiss vor dem Virus hat, sollte sich selbst um seine Impfung kümmern.


Eben das können Kinder, wie du oben selbst festgestellt hast, nicht.
Sie können weder die allgemeine Gefahr einschätzen noch für sich selbst eine spezifische Risikobewertung durchführen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Unglückliches Beispiel, der Übertragunsweg macht den Unterschied. Mensch zu Mensch Übertragung ist bei der Beulenpest äußerst umständlich.


Wie es von Mensch zu Mensch geht ist für das von dir unterstellte Potential komplett unerheblich. Entscheidend wäre, wie es von Ratte zu Mensch kommt.

Ich für meinen Teil knutsche nicht mit Ratten und auch nicht mit Leuten, die das tun. Wie also soll das (auch hier lediglich unterstellte) stille Potential der Ratte zu mir kommen? Selbst Rattenbisse und Verschmutzungen durch Ratten im menschlichen Lebensbereich sind die absolute Ausnahme.

Und das Schönste ist: Wenn ich erfolgreich immunisiert bin, kann es mir erst einmal schnurzpiepegal sein, wenn ich einen der raren Kontakte mit Ratten haben sollte, der zu einer Übertragung führen könnte. Selbst wenn das Virus innerhalb der Rattenpopulation fleißig mutiert, ist das nichts ansatzweise das gleiche Potential wie bei einer eine vorsätzlich (und grundlos) komplett ausgesparten Bevölkerungs-/Altersgruppe, deren Lebensbereich sich mit meinem _gewollt_ überschneidet.

Übrigens kann man die Rattenpopulation brutal-effizient verringern, wenn das erforderlich sein sollte. Bei Kindern will man das (hoffentlich) gar nicht erst.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tunnelblick habe ich schon erwähnt, denke ich.. Ich nutze lieber meinen gesunden Verstand.


Ist recht. Auf eine hergeholte Behauptung mehr oder weniger kommt's ja nun auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller, erst einmal abzuwarten, mit was Kinder überhaupt geimpft werden können, bevor man wegen ungelegter Eier die Fassung verliert?


Naja, der Söder prescht wieder vor. Impfplicht durch die Hintertür, dass die Kinder sonst in keine öffentlichen Einrichtungen sein dürfen, lehne ich komplett ab. Eure Aussagen nach habe ich angenommen, ihr wollt die meisten Kinder geimpft sehen, da sie alle infizieren etc.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es genau andersherum. Wer sich schützen möchte, sollte sich selbst um die Impfung kümmern.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Durch Wiederholung wird es nicht richtiger. Was meinst du denn, warum wir hier noch auf Impfstoffe warten mussten, die beispielsweise in den USA, Großbritannien und Kanada bereits eingesetzt wurden?
> Ganz einfach: In der EU ist so etwas nicht vorgesehen. Man kann das Red Tape reduzieren und Zulassungsbehörden anweisen, den _behördlichen_ Teil zu priorisieren, aber ein verkürztes medizinisches Zulassungsverfahren (vulgo: Notfallzulassung) ist gesetzlich nicht möglich.


Man kann sich vieles schön reden. 6 monatige Zulassung entspricht nicht dem üblichen Vorgang von 5-6 Jahren. Außerdem werden Vektor- und mRNA-Impfstoffe eingesetzt. Man weiß so gut wie gar nichts über ihre Langzeitfolgen, das ist schon ein Risiko. Die Älteren nehmen es in Kauf, um wieder normal leben zu können, bei Kindern macht es keinen Sinn, da kaum Gefahr für sie ausgeht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Jedes Arzneimittel kann Nebenwirkungen haben, aber da muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen: Ich nehme beispielsweise _dreimal täglich_ ein Medikament ein, dessen Auflistung von Nebenwirkungen zwei Drittel des Beipackzettels einnimmt; davon knapp eine Seite häufiger und/oder schwerer Nebenwirkungen. Das Medikament nicht einzunehmen würde mich nicht gleich umbringen, sondern "nur" meine Lebensqualität massiv einschränken, aber ich nehme es trotzdem, weil mich ein Großteil der Nebenwirkungen  gar nichts interessieren muss, da ich nicht zu den Risikogruppen gehöre.


Du bist eine einzige Person. Sagen wir mal, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bei deinem Medikament eine der schweren Nebenwirkungen auftritt, beträgt 0.00001. Es ist verdammt gering für dich auf  persönlichem Niveau. Modelliert man das aber als Bernouli-Experiment (tritt ein oder tritt nicht ein), dann ist der Erwartungswert bei 14 Millionen:
0,00001 * 14 *10^6 = 140 Fälle für eine Nebenwirkung von den Aufgelisteten. Das ist immer noch verdammt gering und verträgbar für eine zu behandelnde Person, die das Mittel wirklich benötigt. Bei 5 schweren Nebenwirkung mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit (wir nehmen für alle 0.00001 einfachheitshalber) wären 700 Fälle zu erwarten.
Abgesehen von einigen sind Kinder nicht krank oder vorbelastet, d.h. sie benötigen kein Medikament. Mit der Impfung würden man ihnen etwas mit Nebenwirkungen verabreichen, obwohl es ihnen gut geht. Man könnte argumentieren, Covid-19 sei viel schlimmer als die Impfung. Das stimmt für die anderen Altersgruppen aber nicht für sie. Auch werden nicht alle Kinder Covid-19 bekommen, die Impfung sollte potentiell jedes Kind.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und so ist es auch mit Impfungen. Es geht nicht um Alters-, sondern um Risikogruppen und/oder individuell und ärztlich abzuklärende Risiken. Um Altersgruppen geht es in diesem speezifischen Fall nur deshalb, weil noch gar kein Impfstoff für diese Gruppe bereit steht - und das deshalb, weil man lange irrtümlich annahm, es bestünde keine Notwendigkeit dafür. Der Kenntnisstand verändert sich aber, und damit auch der Bedarf.


Das stimmt nicht. Es gibt viele immungeschwächte Kinder oder andere, die von vorne herein eine schwache Konstitution haben. Der Markt ist nicht lukrativ. Deren Anzahl ist relativ gering, die Forschung in die Richtung aber viel aufwendiger. Die großen Pharmafirmen sind nicht interessiert.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wieder: Du behauptest es nur, aber du _weißt_ es nicht; geschweige denn, dass du es belegen könntest.


Ich behaupte nichts. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass bis jetzt alle Covid-Impfstoffe schwere Nebenwirkungen gehabt haben. Dass in Europa vermehrt nur Astrazeneca (ein sehr guter Impfstoff übrigens) fertig gemacht wird, ist eine europäische Besondernheit. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Satz sagt doch schon alles. Du hast dir eine homogene Feindgruppe konstruiert, der du eine Absicht unterstellst, die so überhaupt nicht existiert.


Es zeichnet sich eien Impfplicht durch die Hintertür für Kinder ab und euren Argumenten nach bis jetzt seid ihr die Befürwörter aus hypothetischen Gründen. Das Hauptargument wäre die Infektionskettenunterbrechung, aber da sich die Erwachsenen zuerst impfen werden, stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es geht es darum Kindern und Jugendlichen überhaupt erst ein Impfangebot machen zu können. Und selbstverständlich wird auch in der Altersgruppe unter 16 Jahren niemand geimpft, für den das Risiko durch Impfung das Risiko durch Covid-19 überwiegt.


Das hoffe ich sehr. Genau das ist meine Position.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus: _Du_ willst, dass _gar kein_ Kind geimpft wird, gänzlich ungeachtet der individuellen Risikobewertung.
> Darüber, ob du zu einer Gruppe gehörst, die das genauso sieht, spekuliere ich nicht, jedoch kann ich feststellen, dass das viel anmaßender ist als das, was du ohne jede Basis unterstellst.
> Und es wird um so absurder, wenn man bedenkt, dass es auch Kinder gibt, bei denen die Risiken aufgrund einer Vorbelastung stark erhöht sind; sei es durch Atemwegserkrankungen, Diabetes, Adipositas etc.. - Und damit sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, dass ein Impfstoff für diese Altersgruppe erst einmal vorhanden sein müsste. Wo und wann es sinnvoll ist, ihn zu verabreichen, sollte man dann vielleicht den jeweiligen Kinderärzten überlassen, und die endgültige Entscheidung den Erziehungsberechtigten. Findest du nicht auch?


Ich versichere, dass das deine Wahrnehmungsstörung ist. Soll ich mich selbst zitieren? Ich habe klar die Fälle definiert, wo es für ein Kind  in Frage kommt.
Nö, habe ich schon vorhin gesagt, es gibt Kinder, die das benötigen. Du blendest das aber bewusst aus. Die einzige Einschränkung betraf gesunde Kinder. Sie brauchen das Zeug nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie es von Mensch zu Mensch geht ist für das von dir unterstellte Potential komplett unerheblich. Entscheidend wäre, wie es von Ratte zu Mensch kommt.


Nö, wir haben eine Krankheit, die sich asymptomatisch bei den meisten als Tröpfcheninfection verbreitet. Bei der Konstellation ist die Anteckung durch die Ratten das geringere Problem. Ein unglücklicher Superspreader reicht schon, um eine kleine Epidemie auszulösen, eben wegen der Mensch zu Mensch Übertragung.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil knutsche nicht mit Ratten und auch nicht mit Leuten, die das tun. Wie also soll das (auch hier lediglich unterstellte) stille Potential der Ratte zu mir kommen? Selbst Rattenbisse und Verschmutzungen durch Ratten im menschlichen Lebensbereich sind die absolute Ausnahme.


Es gibt widerliche Mensche, du hast keine Ahnung.. Ratten werden von anderen Viechern gefressen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das Schönste ist: Wenn ich erfolgreich immunisiert bin, kann es mir erst einmal schnurzpiepegal sein, wenn ich einen der raren Kontakte mit Ratten haben sollte, der zu einer Übertragung führen könnte. Selbst wenn das Virus innerhalb der Rattenpopulation fleißig mutiert, ist das nichts ansatzweise das gleiche Potential wie bei einer eine vorsätzlich (und grundlos) komplett ausgesparten Bevölkerungs-/Altersgruppe, deren Lebensbereich sich mit meinem _gewollt_ überschneidet.


Ich hoffe sehr, dass es so kommt. Das Problem mit den Reservoiren ist, das Virus kann dort mutieren, bis es ind er Lage ist, die Immunantwort zu umgehen, sonst würde es ja auf Menschen nicht wieder rüberspringen. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Übrigens kann man die Rattenpopulation brutal-effizient verringern, wenn das erforderlich sein sollte. Bei Kindern will man das (hoffentlich) gar nicht erst.


Ratten auszurotten birgt eine gewisse Gefahr. Die Nische wäre frei für andere wilden Tiere/Organismen. Eventuell wird weiteres Zeug eingeschleppt. Sie sind eher das Produkt von ihrem Ökosystem.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ist recht. Auf eine hergeholte Behauptung mehr oder weniger kommt's ja nun auch nicht mehr an.


Dann, beziehe doch klar Stellung. Sollen alle Kinder gegen Covid-19 geimpft werden? Ja, nein, warum?


----------



## hoffgang (30. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Da bin ich verblüfft. Meine Aussage, dass wir nicht genug Daten über die Nebenwirkungen bei Kindern haben, weil sie keine Impfungen erhalten. Was hat es mit der Art des Impfstoffes zu tun?


Kompetentes Timing, gestern hat der Biontech Boss im Spiegel (leider Spiegel + Artikel) gesagt, dass sein Unternehmen Impfstoffe für Kinder entwickelt und ggf. ab September Kinder ab 6 Monaten impfen kann...









						(S+) Biontech-Chef Uğur Şahin stellt Coronaimpfstoff für alle Kinder ab September in Aussicht
					

»Es kann jetzt sehr schnell gehen«, sagt Biontech-Chef Şahin dem SPIEGEL. Das Unternehmen will Coronaimpfungen für alle Kinder ab sechs Monaten ermöglichen. Studien zeigten hohe Wirksamkeit und Verträglichkeit.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Wählst du jetzt eigentlich wieder CDU nach der unfassbar kompetente Merz jetzt im laschen Wahlkampfteam ist?








						Friedrich Merz in der Falle - eine Kolumne von Nikolaus Piper
					

Der Wirtschaftsexperte im Team von Armin Laschet erntet zu Recht Spott: Er wollte seine Kompetenz demonstrieren und erreichte das Gegenteil.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei das wiederum ungerecht gegenüber denen ist, die nicht geimpft sind, weil sie sich nicht impfen lassen dürfen, da sie nicht auf der Liste stehen.
> Wenn also die eine Gruppe auf Öffnung klagt, wird die andere Gruppe dagegen klagen, da die Gleichheit verletzt ist.



"Ungerecht" oder nicht ist kein valider Grund, für Grundrechtseinschränkungen.

Jede Einschränkung der Grundrechte muss zeitlich begrenzt und gut begründet sein. Eine weltweite Pandemie ist ein guter Grund.

Nur, wenn von einem geimpften, keine oder nur eine sehr kleine Gefahr ausgeht, dann ist der Grund für seine Grundrechtseinschränkung nunmal entfallen. Dann darf der Staat ihm seine Grundrechte nicht weiter vorenthalten.

Und zum Thema Gleichheitsgrundsatz. Denn hast du scheinbar missverstanden. Der Gleichheitsgrundsatz bedeutet, dass der Staat wesentlich gleiches rechtlich gleich, aber wesentlich ungleiches rechtlich ungleich behandeln soll.

Nun. Geimpfte und ungeimpfte Personen sind ungleich. Es ist also kein Verstoß gegen den Gleichheitsgrundsatz, wenn Geimpfte ihre Grundrechte wiedererlangen und Ungeimpfte eben nicht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kompetentes Timing, gestern hat der Biontech Boss im Spiegel (leider Spiegel + Artikel) gesagt, dass sein Unternehmen Impfstoffe für Kinder entwickelt und ggf. ab September Kinder ab 6 Monaten impfen kann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das freut mich für die Kinder. Ich kenne einen Bengel persönlich, der ihn nach seiner OP dringend benötigt.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wählst du jetzt eigentlich wieder CDU nach der unfassbar kompetente Merz jetzt im laschen Wahlkampfteam ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, Merz macht den Braten auch nicht fett. Ich werde die FDP wählen.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nun. Geimpfte und ungeimpfte Personen sind ungleich. Es ist also kein Verstoß gegen den Gleichheitsgrundsatz, wenn Geimpfte ihre Grundrechte wiedererlangen und Ungeimpfte eben nicht.


Der Ungeimpfte kann aber nichts dafür, dass er nicht geimpft ist. Der Staat verweigert ihm die Führsorge. Und das ist natürlich eine Verletzung der Grundrechte.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Ungeimpfte kann aber nichts dafür, dass er nicht geimpft ist. Der Staat verweigert ihm die Führsorge. Und das ist natürlich eine Verletzung der Grundrechte.


Kaaruzo hat Recht und das wird dir jeder Verfassungsrechtler auch so bestätigen. 
War auch wieder bei Lanz so, selbst die die meinen, dass man es nicht so machen kann wissen, dass es rechtlich eindeutig ist. 

Ich persönlich sehe es auch nicht ein mich über alle Gebühr einzuschränken nur weil es andere auch müssen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Ungeimpfte kann aber nichts dafür, dass er nicht geimpft ist. Der Staat verweigert ihm die Führsorge. Und das ist natürlich eine Verletzung der Grundrechte.


Wie ich schon schrieb: die Impfpriorisierung wird bald aufgehoben. Da alle Risikogruppen dann durchgeimpft sind.
Und ich finde das mit den Prioritäten auch richtig wie das gemacht wurde.
Erstens weil solche Gruppen besonders geschützt werden müssen. Und zweitens weil der Impfstoff knapp war. Da kann man von keiner Verweigerung sprechen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Naja, der Söder prescht wieder vor. Impfplicht durch die Hintertür, dass die Kinder sonst in keine öffentlichen Einrichtungen sein dürfen, lehne ich komplett ab.


Also, jetzt bin ich ernstlich beleidigt. Als ob es mich interessieren würde, was der blauweiße Blender von sich gibt ...



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es genau andersherum. Wer sich schützen möchte, sollte sich selbst um die Impfung kümmern.


Da sind wir im Wesentlichen einer Meinung.

Mit der Ergänzung, dass der Staat ist in der Verantwortung ist, die Möglichkeit dafür zu schaffen und ggf. Anreize zu geben. Die Entscheidung dafür darf belohnt, die Entscheidung dagegen jedoch nicht bestraft werden.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Man kann sich vieles schön reden. 6 monatige Zulassung entspricht nicht dem üblichen Vorgang von 5-6 Jahren. Außerdem werden Vektor- und mRNA-Impfstoffe eingesetzt. Man weiß so gut wie gar nichts über ihre Langzeitfolgen, das ist schon ein Risiko.


Worin sollte das bestehen? mRNA-Impfstoffe enthalten, ganz im Gegensatz zu den klassischen, keinerlei virale Proteine. Nenne mir irgend einen biologischen Mechanismus, durch den auch nur im Entferntesten eine Gefahr entstehen könnte. Irgend einen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Du bist eine einzige Person. Sagen wir mal, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bei deinem Medikament eine der schweren Nebenwirkungen auftritt, beträgt 0.00001. Es ist verdammt gering für dich auf  persönlichem Niveau. Modelliert man das aber als Bernouli-Experiment (tritt ein oder tritt nicht ein), dann ist der Erwartungswert bei 14 Millionen:
> 0,00001 * 14 *10^6 = 140 Fälle für eine Nebenwirkung von den Aufgelisteten. Das ist immer noch verdammt gering und verträgbar für eine zu behandelnde Person, die das Mittel wirklich benötigt. Bei 5 schweren Nebenwirkung mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit (wir nehmen für alle 0.00001 einfachheitshalber) wären 700 Fälle zu erwarten.


Das unterschlägt, dass das Rezept verschreibungspflichtig ist und ein mit meiner medizinischen Vorgeschichte vertrauter Arzt prüft, ob für mich ein Risiko besteht.

Natürlich wissen auch Ärzte nicht alles und sind auch nicht fehlerresistent, weshalb es durchaus sein kann, dass unbekannte Vorbelastungen existieren oder solche übersehen werden.
Allerdings ist das keine Einbahnstraße. Ebenso gut kann es sein, dass besondere Risikofaktoren hinsichtlich der Krankheit übersehen werden.
In unserem Fall: Ja, vielleicht wird eine höhere Gefährdung durch den Impfstoff nicht berücksichtigt. Ebenso gut kann jedoch auch eine höhere Gefährdung durch die Krankheit übersehen werden, und das vermeintlich "gesunde Kind" ist hinsichtlich Covid-19-Varianten gar nicht so gesund wie angenommen.
Und damit sind wir wieder bei der ursprünglichen Risikoabwägung.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Es gibt viele immungeschwächte Kinder oder andere, die von vorne herein eine schwache Konstitution haben. Der Markt ist nicht lukrativ. Deren Anzahl ist relativ gering, die Forschung in die Richtung aber viel aufwendiger. Die großen Pharmafirmen sind nicht interessiert.


Ob die interessiert sind oder nicht, ist hier nicht relevant. Sie haben im Vorfeld beträchtliche öffentliche Gelder für R&D angenommen und die damit einher gehenden Verpflichtungen akzeptiert.

Und selbst wenn nicht: Potenziell 14 bis 15 Millionen zusätzlich absetzbare Dosen (Erstinjektion!) für die Impfung Heranwachsender allein in Deutschland sind aus Sicht der Hersteller kein Pappenstiel.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich behaupte nichts. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass bis jetzt alle Covid-Impfstoffe schwere Nebenwirkungen gehabt haben.


Definiere "schwere Nebenwirkungen". Nach dem geltenden Kategorisierungsschema von Nebenwirkungen war da bisher gar nichts schwerwiegend, und es sind - entgegen deiner Aussage - auch nicht alle Impfstoffe überhaupt betroffen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es zeichnet sich eien Impfplicht durch die Hintertür für Kinder ab


In gewissen Kreisen zeichnet sich eine Impfpflicht schon länger ab, ohne jemals eingetreten zu sein.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> und euren Argumenten nach bis jetzt seid ihr die Befürwörter aus hypothetischen Gründen.


Nun sieh doch endlich ein, das es hier kein "euer" gibt. Du konstruierst ein homogenes Feindbild aus einem heterogenen Meinungsspektrum, dessen einzige Übereinstimmung darin besteht, dass _du_ mit allen darin vertretenen Standpunkten in irgend einer Form über Kreuz liegst.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das Hauptargument wäre die Infektionskettenunterbrechung, aber da sich die Erwachsenen zuerst impfen werden, stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.


Nein, ich werde jetzt nicht zum dritten Mal erklären, warum es unklug ist, eine ausgedehnte Bevölkerungsgruppe gleichermaßen als Überholspur und Versuchsgelände für Krankheitserreger gesondert außen vor zu lassen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nö, habe ich schon vorhin gesagt, es gibt Kinder, die das benötigen. Du blendest das aber bewusst aus. Die einzige Einschränkung betraf gesunde Kinder. Sie brauchen das Zeug nicht.


Siehe oben: Unerkannte Risikofaktoren durch Impfungen skalieren im selben Umfang wie unbekannte Risikofaktoren durch die Erkrankung. Das Verhältnis bleibt bestehen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass es so kommt. Das Problem mit den Reservoiren ist, das Virus kann dort mutieren, bis es ind er Lage ist, die Immunantwort zu umgehen, sonst würde es ja auf Menschen nicht wieder rüberspringen.


Auch das erfolgt in beide Richtungen. Wenn beispielsweise geimpfte Menschen keine Coronaviren an Ratten abgeben und die nicht zufällig auch was mit Ratten anfangen können, bildet sich auch dort kein Reservoir.

Die Rattenpopulation verändert sich nicht dadurch, dass jetzt ein neuer Spieler auf dem Feld ist. Ratten gab es schon immer und ebenso Krankheiten, die in der Rattenpopulation kursieren, aber eben nicht auf die menschliche Population überspringen - sei es aufgrund von Impfungen und/oder durch insgesamt bessere Hygiene.
So ein Rattenfloh könnte viel eher auf Menschen überspringen, als dass eine Ratte uns anhustet.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dann, beziehe doch klar Stellung. Sollen alle Kinder gegen Covid-19 geimpft werden? Ja, nein, warum?


Das tat ich bereits. Aber gerne noch einmal in einem Satz: Für alle Altersgruppen, die keine Hochrisikogruppen sind, sollte das gleiche gelten.

Kinder sind keine mystische Sondergruppe und Krankheitserreger führen keine Alterskontrolle durch. Je mehr Menschen geimpft sind, für die durch die Impfung kein besonderes Risiko besteht, desto besser. Daher sollte die Option vorhanden und wahrnehmbar sein.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dann, beziehe doch klar Stellung. Sollen alle Kinder gegen Covid-19 geimpft werden? Ja, nein, warum?


mimimi Impfpflicht, mimimi Maske
Großer Gott. Die Bretter gehören an die Wand und nicht vor den Kopf. Wie hat man es denn bitte geschafft die Pocken auszurotten? Mit "_hätten sie denn gerne eine Impfung_" oder "_würden sie denn gerne_"?  Ich halte es auch weiterhin mit für einen großen Fehler, dass man im Zuge der Wiedervereinigung nicht nur nicht die Impfpflicht in Ostdeutschland beibehalten hat, sondern nicht auch noch auf die gebrauchten Bundesländer ausgedehnt hat.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du solltest unbedingt als überlegener Experte beim RKI anfangen, die brauchen auch mal was zum Lachen.





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEJCHn27NlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (1. Mai 2021)

Impfen ist ja wirklich gut...aber wie tief die Spritze da reingestochen wird...da bin ich dann doch raus. 

Man kann sich per Tröpfchen anstecken, warum gibts dann eigentlich keine Schluckimpfung? Sind das alles solche Sadisten?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Impfen ist ja wirklich gut...aber wie tief die Spritze da reingestochen wird...da bin ich dann doch raus.


Frag deine Domina -- die macht das dann mit, wenn du bei ihr im Kettenhemd an der Wand hängst.


----------



## Eckism (1. Mai 2021)

Ich hab keine Domina...du scheinst Dich in dem Bereich aber auszukennen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Impfen ist ja wirklich gut...aber wie tief die Spritze da reingestochen wird...da bin ich dann doch raus.


Merkst du nicht bis sie wieder raus ist.


----------



## P2063 (1. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Man kann sich vieles schön reden. 6 monatige Zulassung entspricht nicht dem üblichen Vorgang von 5-6 Jahren


es gibt auch jedes Jahr einen neuen Grippeimpfstoff, der wird auch nicht 5-6 Jahre lang getestet...


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Impfen ist ja wirklich gut...aber wie tief die Spritze da reingestochen wird...da bin ich dann doch raus.


Die Jugend von heute ist einfach nicht mehr belastbar ...


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute ist einfach nicht mehr belastbar ...


Siehe Sparanus. Statt zu den Panzergrenadieren zum Eierschleifen, zur Luftwaffe.



Eckism schrieb:


> Impfen ist ja wirklich gut...aber wie tief die Spritze da reingestochen wird...da bin ich dann doch raus.


Auch nicht schlimmer als die dickere Kanüle beim Blutspenden.


----------



## Eckism (1. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Merkst du nicht bis sie wieder raus ist.


Genauuuu...die Spritze beim Zahnarzt merkt man ja auch nicht...oder Tetanus... 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute ist einfach nicht mehr belastbar ...


Was spricht denn gegen ne Schluckimpfung? Die waren als Kind süß und lecker aber ziemlich wenig.



Poulton schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlimmer als die dickere Kanüle beim Blutspenden.


Blutspenden...ich?
Bei mir fließt nicht ein einziger Tropfen Blut, wenn man das mit der Spritze versucht. Bei meinem Bluttest vor Jahren ist rausgekommen, das ich die Blutgruppe "rotes Minitröpfchen" habe, nachdem die Spritze rausgezogen wurde.

Schlimmer war nur noch, den Mega Abszess unter der Axel ohne Betäubung aufschnibbeln und ausschaben zu lassen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bei mir fließt nicht ein einziger Tropfen Blut, wenn man das mit der Spritze versucht. Bei meinem Bluttest vor Jahren ist rausgekommen, das ich die Blutgruppe "rotes Minitröpfchen" habe, nachdem die Spritze rausgezogen wurde.


Und ich darf mir regelmäßig anhören: "_Sie haben aber schöne Venen!_". Die springt den Leuten so schon fast ins Gesicht und wenn bei der Spende noch das "Abdrückarmbändchen" (oder wie auch immer das heißen mag) angelegt wird, steht die kurz davor aus der Haut zu fahren.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Mai 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> mimimi Impfpflicht, mimimi Maske
> Großer Gott. Die Bretter gehören an die Wand und nicht vor den Kopf. Wie hat man es denn bitte geschafft die Pocken auszurotten? Mit "_hätten sie denn gerne eine Impfung_" oder "_würden sie denn gerne_"?  Ich halte es auch weiterhin mit für einen großen Fehler, dass man im Zuge der Wiedervereinigung nicht nur nicht die Impfpflicht in Ostdeutschland beibehalten hat, sondern nicht auch noch auf die gebrauchten Bundesländer ausgedehnt hat.


Pocken hatte eine Sterblichkeit von 10-90% bei Kindern, da würde ich mit beiden Händen für eine Impfplicht abstimmen. Corona? Soll man sie jedes  Jahr gegen all Erkältungsstämme auch noch impfen?
Lass die Nadel... du weißt wohin 


P2063 schrieb:


> es gibt auch jedes Jahr einen neuen Grippeimpfstoff, der wird auch nicht 5-6 Jahre lang getestet...


Keine mRNA oder Vektorimpfstoffe, die Technik ist komplett neu.


Eckism schrieb:


> Impfen ist ja wirklich gut...aber wie tief die Spritze da reingestochen wird...da bin ich dann doch raus.
> 
> Man kann sich per Tröpfchen anstecken, warum gibts dann eigentlich keine Schluckimpfung? Sind das alles solche Sadisten?


Wurdest du schon mal geimpft? Man spürt das nicht mal.


Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich darf mir regelmäßig anhören: "_Sie haben aber schöne Venen!_". Die springt den Leuten so schon fast ins Gesicht und wenn bei der Spende noch das "Abdrückarmbändchen" (oder wie auch immer das heißen mag) angelegt wird, steht die kurz davor aus der Haut zu fahren.


Ah ok, jetzt habe ich bisschen Respekt dir gegenüber. Ein fellow Blutspender. Der Kollege Eckism sollte Mal Blut spenden, dann wird er sehen wie eine richtige Nadel aussieht 
Hierbei ein kleiner Aufruf an alle Gesunden Blut zu spenden, es mangelt daran sehr gerade. Als Bonus werdet ihr auf alles getestet, damit kann man sogar auf Tinder protzen  (von wegen gesunder Hengst )


Mahoy schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nichts gegen dich, ich habe am Wochenende keine Lust auf einen Wall of Text zu antworten. Die Positionen sind klar. Du bist dafür, dass man im Endeffekt alle wahllos impft. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man es bei Kindern die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollte, weil a) sowieso nicht jedes von ihnen Corona kriegen wird, weil b) kurz- und langfristige Nebenwirkungen es nicht Wert für eine Gruppe sind, für die kaum eine Gefahr ausgeht.

Zu schweren Nebenwirkungen: Wenn Thrombosen, Schlaganfälle und Myokarditis nicht schlimm genug sein sollten, naja, Spartanermentalität 
Liste der Nebenwirkungen:








						COVID-19 vaccine side effects and safety
					

Most COVID-19 vaccine side effects are mild and do not last long. Read about the side effects and safety of all the COVID-19 vaccines used in Ireland.




					www2.hse.ie
				











						COVID-19 vaccine side effects and safety
					

Most COVID-19 vaccine side effects are mild and do not last long. Read about the side effects and safety of all the COVID-19 vaccines used in Ireland.




					www2.hse.ie
				







__





						Common and Rare Side Effects for Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine (PF)(EUA) intramuscular
					

Find information about common, infrequent and rare side effects of Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine (PF)(EUA) intramuscular




					www.webmd.com
				




Zurück zum CDU-Thema:
Altmaier hat ganz schön viel Mist gebaut. 2 Millionen Jobs sind in Gefahr.


> Konstruktionsfehler bei staatlichen Hilfsprogrammen: 2 Millionen Jobs in Gefahr











						Konstruktionsfehler bei staatlichen Hilfsprogrammen: 2 Millionen Jobs in Gefahr
					

Seit dem 30. April 2021 ist der Insolvenzschutz für Unternehmen in Deutschland ausgelaufen. Das bedeutet, dass nunmehr auch Firmen einen Insolvenzantrag stellen müssen, die Pandemie-bedingt überschuldet oder zahlungsunfähig geworden sind. Das trifft viele Firmen, die zwar Anträge auf...




					www.focus.de


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Mal wieder was zum Thema: Ex-Verfassungsschutzchef Maaßen als Bundestagskandidat gekürt

Es wird richtig ungemütlich in der CDU.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2021)

Ach, die Thüringer CDU hofft doch auf eine Koalition mit der AFD.


----------



## Eckism (1. Mai 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich darf mir regelmäßig anhören: "_Sie haben aber schöne Venen!_". Die springt den Leuten so schon fast ins Gesicht und wenn bei der Spende noch das "Abdrückarmbändchen" (oder wie auch immer das heißen mag) angelegt wird, steht die kurz davor aus der Haut zu fahren.


5 Löcher gestochen, bis die was getroffen hatte und dann war ich so verkrampft, das die Nadel krumm wurde und nicht ein Tropfen Blut floss...nach 20 Minuten hab ich dann den Bluttestversuch abgebrochen...in sämrlichen Blau-Grün Farben hat mein Arm 2 Wochen geleuchtet...nie wieder. 

@-ElCritico- 
Natürlich wurde ich mal geimpft...dieses teuflische Tetnuszeugs vor 1000Jahren.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Genauuuu...die Spritze beim Zahnarzt merkt man ja auch nicht...oder Tetanus...


Die nehmen halt extrem dünne Nadeln


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Natürlich wurde ich mal geimpft...dieses teuflische Tetnuszeugs vor 1000Jahren.


Du bist als Kind nie geimpft worden?


----------



## Eckism (1. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die nehmen halt extrem dünne Nadeln


Tut trotzdem weh.^^
Ich kann da nix dagegen machen, ich seh die Nadel und verkrampf sofort. 

Wurzelbehandlung oderZähne ohne Spritze ziehen lassen war allerdings auch shice.


Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist als Kind nie geimpft worden?


Als Kind sicherlich...woher soll ich das denn wissen?


----------



## Don-71 (2. Mai 2021)

Hier nochmal ein Top aktueller Artikel bzgl des Themas.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Es gibt eine Tendenz, aber vieles ist noch unklar und auch einige/viele Studien sind noch nicht begutachtet!
Der* rechtliche Automatismus* der hier zum Großteil von Einigen für Geimpfte postuliert wird, lässt sich jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht halten, Inzidenzen und Impfquote spielen in diesem Zusammenhang mit eine entscheidende Rolle.



> Freiheiten für Geimpfte und Genesene?​
> Die gute Nachricht könnte dennoch lauten: Die Impfstoffe schützen wahrscheinlich auch die Mitmenschen von Geimpften – nur eben nicht zu 100 Prozent. Ausnahmen gibt es immer. "Wir können davon ausgehen, dass eine vollständige Impfung das Risiko einer Übertragung stärker reduziert als ein negativer Schnelltest", sagt der Impfstoffforscher Sander. Dieses möglicherweise geringe Restrisiko bei den Impfstoffen ist nach Ansicht von Sander aber nicht das einzige Argument, das man abwägen sollte, um darüber zu entscheiden, ob Beschränkungen für Geimpfte aufgehoben werden: "Dabei spielt ebenfalls eine wichtige Rolle, wie hoch die Inzidenzen sind und wie weit die Impfkampagne fortgeschritten ist", sagt Sander. Bei sehr hohen Inzidenzen ist auch für Geimpfte das Risiko höher, sich anzustecken oder das Virus weiterzugeben, insbesondere wenn die Impfquote insgesamt noch gering ist.
> 
> Letzteres dürfte in Deutschland die entscheidende Frage sein. Denn der Anteil von Personen, die sich infiziert haben und das Virus deshalb mit natürlicher Immunität bremsen können, ist eher gering. Ende April 2021 hat nur etwa jede vierte Person eine Impfdosis bekommen. Der Anteil derer, die zwei Dosen erhalten haben, liegt bei weniger als zehn Prozent.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2021)

Alles wird nach England gucken, wenn die geimpften R um 50 Prozent drücken kann man für die Geimpften schon öffnen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (2. Mai 2021)

Jop, wir sind weit von den 50% entfernt, einfach England und Israel beobachten bis dahin beobachten.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Als Kind sicherlich...woher soll ich das denn wissen?


Du hast das nie ausdiskutiert?


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Jop, wir sind weit von den 50% entfernt, einfach England und Israel beobachten bis dahin beobachten.


Oder nach Chile.


----------



## -ElCritico- (2. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder nach Chile.


Sie hatten das Sinopharmzeug ( das Zeug, das China exportiert, ohne selbst zu nutzen), unbrauchbar für unsere Zwecke. Astrazeneca und Biontech müssen schon sein.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Als Kind sicherlich...woher soll ich das denn wissen?


Da genügt ein Blick in den Impfausweis. An meine TBC-Impfung anno dazumal in der Poliklinik kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern, aber darin ist sie ausgewiesen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Jop, wir sind weit von den 50% entfernt, einfach England und Israel beobachten bis dahin beobachten.


Im besten Fall einen Monat bis dahin


----------



## Eckism (2. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast das nie ausdiskutiert?


Was soll ich da denn ausdiskutieren? Am Ende kommt raus, das was fehlt und ich ne Spritze extra bekomm.


Poulton schrieb:


> Da genügt ein Blick in den Impfausweis. An meine TBC-Impfung anno dazumal in der Poliklinik kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern, aber darin ist sie ausgewiesen.


Keine Ahnung, wo das Ding ist...


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Am Ende kommt raus, das was fehlt und ich ne Spritze extra bekomm.


Wo ist denn da jetzt wieder das Problem? Ist hier Tag des Prinzesschen?



Eckism schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wo das Ding ist...





			https://cdn.aerzteblatt.de/bilder/2012/10/img27412584.jpg


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2021)

Ich bin von Berufs wegen gegen so ziemlich jeden Scheiß geimpft, darunter Exoten, mit denen selbst sehr abenteuerlustigste  Backpacker eher nicht in Berührung kommen kann. Einige Infekte, denen ich damit ein Schnippchen geschlagen habe, hätte ich allerdings mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht überlebt. Die haben dort, wo ich unterwegs war, Tausende bis Hunderttausende dahin gerafft. Und die Leute dort würden den Kopf schütteln, wenn sie wüssten, dass hierzulande Leute gegen Impfungen auf die Straße gehen oder wegen einer Spritze oder kleinerer Unpässlichkeiten das Schneeflöckchen mimen.

Es ist ja absolut einzusehen, dass man bei medizinischen Vorbelastungen aufpassen muss. Aber Angst vor der Verabreichung selbst? Ernsthaft jetzt? Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass hier Leute mit Gebiss-Ruine unterwegs sind, weil sie Angst vorm Zahnarzt haben ...


----------



## -ElCritico- (2. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll ich da denn ausdiskutieren? Am Ende kommt raus, das was fehlt und ich ne Spritze extra bekomm.


Es gibt Pflichtimpfungen, sie helfen gegen wirklich gefährliches Zeug (mit Hepatitis B oder der Diphterie ist nicht zu spaßen, Tuberkulose wird man eventuell nie los). Im Zweifel erfrischen als schutzlos zu laufen.  Sei froh, dass man es in Deutschland überhaupt nachholen kann.


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Mai 2021)

> Spahn strebt Lockerungen für Geimpfte noch in dieser Woche an​











						Corona: Spahn strebt Lockerungen für Geimpfte noch in dieser Woche an
					

Schon bald sollen sich vollständig gegen das Coronavirus Geimpfte wieder ohne Einschränkungen treffen können. Gesundheitsminister Spahn setzt auf eine rasche Entscheidung.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das geht mir jetzt viel zu schnell. Wer soll das kontrollieren? Wir haben nicht mal fälschungssichere Impfnachweise. Vielleicht möchte CDU den Wahlkapf damit retten, k.A.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das geht mir jetzt viel zu schnell. Wer soll das kontrollieren? Wir haben nicht mal fälschungssichere Impfnachweise. Vielleicht möchte CDU den Wahlkapf damit retten, k.A.


Zumal noch gar nicht abschließend geklärt ist, wie ansteckend Geimpfte noch sind.
Oder sollen die Lockerungen für Geimpfte explizit ausschließen, dass sie Ungeimpfte besuchen? Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit wird die Zweiklassengesellschaft übersprungen und gleich zu Parallelgesellschaften übergegangen.

Dass die CDU/CSU das forciert, ist allerdings nachvollziehbar: Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil ihrer Wähler hat schließlich als Altersrisikogruppe bereits eine Impfung erhalten und wird die Freiheiten durch anhaltende Wahltreue honorieren.

Lockerungen für Geimpfte dürften m. M. frühestens kommen, wenn die Impfung eine freie Entscheidung ist - nicht aber jetzt, wo man von den Freiheiten mangels Impfangebot ohne Chance auf Mitbestimmung ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Tut trotzdem weh.^^
> Ich kann da nix dagegen machen, ich seh die Nadel und verkrampf sofort.


Dann schau doch nicht hin. Ich kann das leider auch nicht sehen wenn ich gepiekst werde, trotz jahrelanger Hypersensibilisierung. 
Die Astra Impfung habe ich gar nicht gemerkt. Dies habe ich nur durch ein freundliches "fertig" mitbekommen. Also einfach entspannen und nicht hingucken.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Lockerungen für Geimpfte dürften m. M. frühestens kommen, wenn die Impfung eine freie Entscheidung ist - nicht aber jetzt, wo man von den Freiheiten mangels Impfangebot ohne Chance auf Mitbestimmung ausgeschlossen ist.


Aber es steigert schonmal die Impfbereitschaft. Zukünftig gibt's dann Impftourismus nach Sachsen


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumal noch gar nicht abschließend geklärt ist, wie ansteckend Geimpfte noch sind.
> Oder sollen die Lockerungen für Geimpfte explizit ausschließen, dass sie Ungeimpfte besuchen? Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit wird die Zweiklassengesellschaft übersprungen und gleich zu Parallelgesellschaften übergegangen.
> 
> Dass die CDU/CSU das forciert, ist allerdings nachvollziehbar: Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil ihrer Wähler hat schließlich als Altersrisikogruppe bereits eine Impfung erhalten und wird die Freiheiten durch anhaltende Wahltreue honorieren.
> ...


Das haben SPD-geführte Länder auch vor (Hamburg). Mich stört die praktische Seite. Wir sind gerade in einer empfindlichen Phase, wo die Ausgangsbeschränkung greift. Wenn mal zu viele Leute nachts unterwegs sind, woher sollen so viele Sicherheitskräfte kommen, die das Ganze kontrollieren. Das ist doch praktisch gesehen nicht umsetzbar.  Abgesehen davon, dass die Nachweise nicht fälschungssicher sind. Man gibt den Pandemietreibern (die 10 Prozent, die sich an keine Regeln halten) ihre Waffen zurück. Ich bin richtig sauer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Unkontrollierte Einwanderung (sehr linke Politik). [...]



Schon beim ersten Satz ein Denkfehler. Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass sowas linke Politik wäre? Der Wirtschaft hat das ein gigantisches Arbeitskräftereservoir geschaffen zum Löhnedrücken. Das ist - so ironisch es klingen mag - rechte Politik, und keine linke.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Lockerungen für Geimpfte dürften m. M. frühestens kommen, wenn die Impfung eine freie Entscheidung ist - nicht aber jetzt, wo man von den Freiheiten mangels Impfangebot ohne Chance auf Mitbestimmung ausgeschlossen ist.


Das sehe ich entschieden anders, du kannst doch unmöglich Grundrechte für x einschränken weil sie für y auch noch eingeschränkt sind.
Wenn wir klar und deutlich wissen, dass Geimpfte für sich und andere nur noch eine kleine Gefahr darstellen
müssen die gröbsten Einschränkungen aufgehoben werden (also nicht Maskenpflicht etc)


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Aber es steigert schonmal die Impfbereitschaft. Zukünftig gibt's dann Impftourismus nach Sachsen


Dann werden gewisse Leute dort vielleicht etwas weltoffener. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das haben SPD-geführte Länder auch vor (Hamburg).


Wenn die große Koalition das so durchsetzen will, muss deren Wurmfortsatz, auch als die SPD bekannt, mitziehen. Entscheidend ist, von wem die Initiative ausgeht und mit welchen Absichten.

Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass Belohnung der Hauptwählergruppe der primäre Antrieb ist, aber wenn mit diesem Gedanken im Hinterkopf sachliche Bedenken beiseite gewischt werden, wäre das fatal.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mich stört die praktische Seite. Wir sind gerade in einer empfindlichen Phase, wo die Ausgangsbeschränkung greift. Wenn mal zu viele Leute nachts unterwegs sind, woher sollen so viele Sicherheitskräfte kommen, die das Ganze kontrollieren. Das ist doch praktisch gesehen nicht umsetzbar.  Abgesehen davon, dass die Nachweise nicht fälschungssicher sind. Man gibt den Pandemietreibern (die 10 Prozent, die sich an keine Regeln halten) ihre Waffen zurück. Ich bin richtig sauer.


Die praktische Umsetzung sehe ich auch kritisch. Aber wenn schon _grundsätzliche_ Erwägungen dagegen sprechen, sollte die Umsetzbarkeit sekundär sein. Bei Dingen, die nicht in Ordnung sind, sollte man nicht überlegen müssen, ob sie machbar wären.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir klar und deutlich wissen, dass Geimpfte für sich und andere nur noch eine kleine Gefahr darstellen
> müssen die gröbsten Einschränkungen aufgehoben werden (also nicht Maskenpflicht etc)


Das "wenn" würde ich in dem Fall dick unterstreichen.
Aber selbst dann ist das Ganze _gerade_ verfassungsrechtlich problematisch. Man kann Grundrechte nicht einer bestimmten Personengruppe "wiedergeben", während sie allgemein eingeschränkt sind. Man kann sie lediglich bestimmten Personen entziehen, obwohl sie grundsätzlich gelten.

Einschränkungen gelten entweder gleichermaßen für _alle_, oder Einschränkungen für bestimmte Personen bzw. Gruppen sind die Folge einer willentlichen Entscheidung bzw. eines eigenen Verschuldens. Wenn man als Beamter oder Soldat bestimmte Grundrechte aufgibt, dann macht man das willentlich; wenn man eine Haftstrafe absitzt, hat man etwas angestellt und wurde rechtskräftig verurteilt, etc..

Was genau macht man jedoch willentlich oder was hat man selbst verschuldet, wenn man gar kein Impfangebot wahrnehmen kann?
Wenn das kommt, kann man  sich in Karlsruhe schon mal  vorbereiten, weil es Verfassungsklagen hageln wird. Und den Schräggläubigen liefert man damit eine Steilvorlage.

Was man machen kann und sollte ist, die langsam in Gang kommenden Impfkapazitäten zu nutzen, um erst einmal bestimmte funktionale Bereiche des öffentlichen Lebens wieder betriebssicher zu machen.  Aber einigen "Auserwählten" wieder Vergnügungen zu erlauben, was alle Anderen um so mehr daran erinnert, was ihnen vorenthalten ist, ist schon - obige Erwägungen einmal außen vor - moralisch fragwürdig und lässt Empathie vermissen. Und Verstand, nebenbei bemerkt, denn der viel beschworenen Solidar- und Schicksalsgemeinschaft, die ohnehin schon wackelig ist, zieht man damit so richtig den Teppich unter den Füßen weg.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was genau macht man jedoch willentlich oder was hat man selbst verschuldet


Ist doch mit Altersgrenzen genau so. 
Mit 17 darf ich mir die Flasche Wodka nicht kaufen, mit 18 aber schon. 
An meinem Alter bin ich nicht Schuld und die gezogene Grenze ist unter anderem auf wissenschaftlicher Basis festgelegt. 

Bei Geimpften ist das viel einfacher, wir sehen deutlich welche Gefahr von ihnen ausgeht oder auch nicht. 

Das sagen übrigens auch die ganzen Ethiker die bei Lanz und Co rumtingeln. Rechtlich ist es klarer als moralisch.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die praktische Umsetzung sehe ich auch kritisch. Aber wenn schon _grundsätzliche_ Erwägungen dagegen sprechen, sollte die Umsetzbarkeit sekundär sein. Bei Dingen, die nicht in Ordnung sind, sollte man nicht überlegen müssen, ob sie machbar wären.


Da ist ja der Haken. Für die Geimpften soll ab nächster Woche die Ausgangsbeschränkung nicht mehr gelten. Es bleibt nicht nur beim Wegfallen der Testpflicht. In jetztiger Phase betrachte ich die Absicht als sehr kritisch.

Um klarzustellen, mich jucken nicht die paar Rentner, die endlich mal ihre Familien sehen dürfen. Es geht um junge Erwachsene, die mit gefälschten Impfnachweisen abends ungehindert unterwegs sind. Sogar jetzt geht man die Ausgangsbeschränkung um, indem man die Klamotten eines Food-Lieferdienstes kauft  und abends anzieht








						eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Lieferando Jacke, Kleinanzeigen - Jetzt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist doch mit Altersgrenzen genau so.
> Mit 17 darf ich mir die Flasche Wodka nicht kaufen, mit 18 aber schon.
> An meinem Alter bin ich nicht Schuld und die gezogene Grenze ist unter anderem auf wissenschaftlicher Basis festgelegt.


Alkoholkonsum ist allerdings kein Grundrecht, daher als Vergleich prinzipiell nicht ganz passend.
Vergleichbar wäre das eher damit, dass du angetrunken kein Auto fahren darfst, dich jedoch auch niemand daran hindert, nüchtern zu bleiben, wenn du das willst.
(Wobei natürlich auch die Berechtigung zum Führen eines Fahrzeugs kein Grundrecht ist, aber ich denke, du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will.)

Oder, um vom Abstrakten wegzukommen:
Schon vor Monaten stand es nicht zur Debatte, Heranwachsenden mehr Freiheiten zu geben, _*obwohl*_ sie selbst geringer  gefährdet sind und obwohl nicht abschließend geklärt ist, wie ansteckend sie für Ungeimpfte sind.
Hingegen sollen jetzt Geimpfte mehr Freiheiten bekommen, _*weil*_ sie geringer gefährdet sind und obwohl nicht abschließend geklärt ist, wie ansteckend sie für Ungeimpfte sind.

Wohlgemerkt, ich halte die damaligen Gründe für triftig. Ich frage mich allerdings, warum sie nun auf einmal nicht mehr gelten sollen, obwohl sich an der grundsätzlichen Situation nichts geändert hat - außer, das es jetzt um durch Impfung resistentere Senioren geht statt um natürlich resistentere Heranwachsende.

Und einmal angenommen,die jetzigen neuen Argumente für Lockerungen wären ebenso stichhaltig: Wäre es dann nicht vorrangig sinnvoller, beispielsweise bevorzugt Lehrkräfte zu impfen und die Schulen wieder aufzumachen, statt Ü60-Parties zu ermöglichen?

Das Teil kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, es hat immer Unwucht ...


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. Mai 2021)

> Steuerzahlerbund kritisiert Beförderungsboom in Ministerien
> 71 Top-Beförderungen, dazu angeblich mehr als 100 weitere Stellen: Kurz vor der Wahl planen mehrere Ministerien Belohnungen für treue Beamte. Der Bund der Steuerzahler hält das für untragbar.











						Beförderungen in Ministerien: Kritik vom Steuerzahlerbund
					

71 Topbeförderungen, dazu angeblich mehr als hundert weitere Stellen: Kurz vor der Wahl planen mehrere Ministerien Belohnungen für treue Beamte. Der Bund der Steuerzahler hält das für untragbar.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das meinte ich mit Korruption und eingesessenen Strukturen. Deutlicher geht es nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann werden gewisse Leute dort vielleicht etwas weltoffener.


Ist es nicht auch ein Vorurteil wenn man Vorurteile unterstellt 
Die Region Leipzig ist bereits sehr offen 
Aber leider sind die AFD Wähler noch stark vertreten. Die Gründe erschließen sich mir allerdings nicht. Dass alle irgendwo in der rechten Ecke sind kann ich bestreiten. Im Osten ist man leider allgemein immer "dagegen". 
Zur Zeit wieder erkennbar an den ganzen Quarkdenkern und Impfgegnern.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch ein Vorurteil wenn man Vorurteile unterstellt
> Die Region Leipzig ist bereits sehr offen
> Aber leider sind die AFD Wähler noch stark vertreten. Die Gründe erschließen sich mir allerdings nicht. Dass alle irgendwo in der rechten Ecke sind kann ich bestreiten. Im Osten ist man leider allgemein immer "dagegen".
> Zur Zeit wieder erkennbar an den ganzen Quarkdenkern und Impfgegnern.


Der Osten ist ein bisschen heikel. Es wird viel in die Bildung und Bildungseinrichtungen investiert. Die gut Gebildeten verlassen aber fast umgehend die Gegend und wandern nach Westdeutschland, wo die bestbezahlten Jobs sind. Verbleiben tun diejenige, die es auf Grund des Alters oder der Qualifikation im Westen nichts reißen würden oder Rentner. Natürlich gilt das nicht für alle Bereiche in Ostdeutschland (es gibt sehr viele profitable Branchen dort), aber im Großen und Ganzen, ja. Bei der Demographie punkten Populisten am meisten. Die einen versprechen, dass es wie früher sein würde und man als Deutscher höher gestellt sein sollte (Unsinn). Die anderen versprechen umgehend also drastisch die Lebensqualität mit Sozialleistungen zu verbessern, woher das kommen soll, ist ihnen dann Schnuppe. 
D.h. nur die Linken oder rechte Populisten können das Volk so richtig hinter sich ziehen. Das ist sowohl ein Problem als auch eine Warnung für den Rest der BRD. Da sieht man, was passiert, wenn die Mitte der Gesellschaft komplett erodiert. Eine extremere Variante davon sehen wir in den USA.
Maßen ist eigentlich eine gute Lösung vorerst. Langfristig müssen Industrien/Dienstleistungen oder Industrie-/Dienstleistungsstandorte dort angesiedelt werden. Alles andere bekämpft nur die Symptome.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch ein Vorurteil wenn man Vorurteile unterstellt
> Die Region Leipzig ist bereits sehr offen
> Aber leider sind die AFD Wähler noch stark vertreten. Die Gründe erschließen sich mir allerdings nicht. Dass alle irgendwo in der rechten Ecke sind kann ich bestreiten. Im Osten ist man leider allgemein immer "dagegen".
> Zur Zeit wieder erkennbar an den ganzen Quarkdenkern und Impfgegnern.


Ich habe Verwandtschaft und Bekannte in Dresden und bin da auch öfter mal. Die Sachsen an sich ganz entspannte Leute - warum die (wie überall anders auch) Minderheit, die dort austickt, gleich besonders heftig austickt und auch besonders laut ist, weiß der Fuchs ...

Dies gesagt, habe ich habe ja nun auch schon seit Jahren meinen Hauptwohnsitz in Brandenburg und einen Zweitwohnsitz in Meck-Pomm an der Ostseeküste und auch da sind die Leute überwiegend ganz anders, als es in den Medien manchmal den Anschein erweckt. Meine gewagte These: Wenn man nicht den "Besserwessi" raushängen lässt, kommt im Regelfall auch der "Anti-Ossi" nicht raus.

Der Rest dürften strukturelle und demografische Probleme sein. Die Schlauen und die Frauen wandern eher dahin aus, wo die Chancen und die Löhne besser sind; zurück bleiben mehr perspektivlose, überwiegend männliche und leicht angepisste Jugendliche oder ältere, verbitterte Gestrige, die braunen und sonstigen Bauernfängern leichter auf den Leim gehen. Aber diese Bauernfänger kommen dann ja überwiegend wieder aus den alten Bundesländern, was leider nur allzu oft verdrängt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Alkoholkonsum ist allerdings kein Grundrecht, daher als Vergleich prinzipiell nicht ganz passend.


Natürlich ist es das:
Allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit


Mahoy schrieb:


> obwohl nicht abschließend geklärt ist, wie ansteckend sie für Ungeimpfte sind.


Es gab halt die Vermutungen die sich auch bestätigt haben.


Mahoy schrieb:


> und obwohl nicht abschließend geklärt ist, wie ansteckend sie für Ungeimpfte sind.


Es gibt aber die Vermutungen auf theoretischer Basis und die Fakten deuten auch ganz deutlich darauf hin, dass 
die Vermutungen stimmen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht vorrangig sinnvoller, beispielsweise bevorzugt Lehrkräfte zu impfen und die Schulen wieder aufzumachen, statt Ü60-Parties zu ermöglichen?


Was war das oberste Ziel der Pandemiebekämpung?
Das (Gesundheits-)System nicht zu überlasten. Daher kann man gar nicht anders als Alte und Funktionspersonal 
zuerst zu impfen.
Nachdem man die Stammkunden die wegen Corona ins KH müssen geimpft hat muss man die impfen, die möglichst viele Kontakte haben. Also ja Schüler und Lehrer als nächstes ist eine Option die man strategisch begründen kann.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Teil kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, es hat immer Unwucht ...


Moralisch definitiv, rechtlich sehe ich das anders.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit Korruption und eingesessenen Strukturen. Deutlicher geht es nicht.


Komm 71 Beamte die Befördert werden, das ist weniger Geld als ein CDU Abgeordneter mit Maskendeals macht.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe Verwandtschaft und Bekannte in Dresden und bin da auch öfter mal. Die Sachsen an sich ganz entspannte Leute - warum die (wie überall anders auch) Minderheit, die dort austickt, gleich besonders heftig austickt und auch besonders laut ist, weiß der Fuchs ...


Sind wir, das kann ich bestätigen 
Meine Frau, aus Niedersachsen, sieht das auch so. Ob man das aber in irgendeiner Form Regionalisierung kann weiß ich nicht. Mit ist aufgefallen, dass alle aus verschiedenen Bundesländern über andere sagen, dass sie freundlich und entspannt sind. Die Komplimente wandern quasi von einem ins andere Bundesland.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber diese Bauernfänger kommen dann ja überwiegend wieder aus den alten Bundesländern


Jupp, das war schon in den 90ern so und hat heute wieder neuen Nährboden gefunden. Leipzig ist mittlerweile von der Abwanderung nicht mehr betroffen. Im Gegenteil. Hier wurde viel richtig gemacht und dementsprechend gibt es hier auch nicht mehr so viel Nährboden. Auch die AFD Stimmen sind hier im Raum eher gering, dafür wird hier stark grün gewählt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komm 71 Beamte die Befördert werden, das ist weniger Geld als ein CDU Abgeordneter mit Maskendeals macht.


Bei Beamten greifen die Pensionsrückstellungen durch. Sie werden im Endeffect richtig teuer werden. Das ist auch einer der vielen Gründe, wieso GEZ bei dem schrottigen Angebot zo teuer ist.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Jupp, das war schon in den 90ern so und hat heute wieder neuen Nährboden gefunden. Leipzig ist mittlerweile von der Abwanderung nicht mehr betroffen. Im Gegenteil. Hier wurde viel richtig gemacht und dementsprechend gibt es hier auch nicht mehr so viel Nährboden. Auch die AFD Stimmen sind hier im Raum eher gering, dafür wird hier stark grün gewählt.


Es freut mich für Leipzig (eine sehr schöne Stadt). Tesla baut ihr Werk in Berlin-Brandenburg, da kommt hoffentlich mal ein bisschen Schwung, der den Rest mitnimmt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit Korruption und eingesessenen Strukturen. Deutlicher geht es nicht.


Das war schon immer so, dass kurz vor den Wahlen die Leute in den Ministerien noch befördert werden, damit sie mehr Knete erhalten, wenn sie ausscheiden, was wahrscheinlich ist, wenn eben ein neuer Minister kommt. Der besetzt die Posten gerne mit seinen eigenen Leuten.
Das gleiche ist mit Parteifreunden. Als McAllister seinen Job in Niedersachsen verloren hatte, hat die CDU ihn im Europaparlament geparkt.
Als Nahles alle Ämter aufgegeben hat, hat Scholz ihr den Job bei der Postbehörde besorgt, wo sie in Ruhe auf ihre Rente warten kann.
So funktioniert das eben. Niemand wird vergessen. Alle bekommen ein Stück vom Kuchen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2021)

Da wo die wenigsten Ausländer leben sind die meisten Rechten.
Manche haben in ihren echten Leben noch keinen Ausländer gesehen.
Aber über sie schimpfen ist immer leicht.

Betrf: Alice Weidel war gestern bei Markus Lanz. Gewohnt zickig. Das ist die größte Heuchlerin.
Aber er hätte sie noch krasser ausquetschen können wir andere Gäste auch.
Wollte wohl nur nicht das sie die Sendung verlässt. Interviews hatte sie ja schon mal abgebrochen wenn unangenehme Fragen gestellt wurden. Eine  unsymphatische Person.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Mai 2021)

Ich benenne mal den Thread passend um. Es geht wohl um alle Parteien und um den Wahlkampf.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da wo die wenigsten Ausländer leben sind die meisten Rechten.
> Manche haben in ihren echten Leben noch keinen Ausländer gesehen.
> Aber über sie schimpfen ist immer leicht.


Vielleicht sind aber auch dort wo die meisten Rechten sind, die wenigsten Ausländer 

Ich finde es aber auch kurios. Auf dem Dorf, wo die Leute die Migrationsthematik nur aus dem TV kennen wird am lautesten geschrien, in Hannover wo man mit heller Hautfarbe auffällt ist es allen egal, die Leute sind weltoffen und selber "bunt".  aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Welt auch im Osten immer bunter und offener wird.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind aber auch dort wo die meisten Rechten sind, die wenigsten Ausländer


Ich glaube kaum das  "die Ausländer" da vorher von wissen. 
Es müsste viel mehr vermischt sein, dann gäbe es auch keine Paralellgesellschaften.
Aber wenn gewisse Sozialwohnungen und Blocks für sich ganze Stadtteile einnehmen, dann wird da nichts von.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber auch kurios. Auf dem Dorf, wo die Leute die Migrationsthematik nur aus dem TV kennen wird am lautesten geschrien, in Hannover wo man mit heller Hautfarbe auffällt ist es allen egal, die Leute sind weltoffen und selber "bunt".  aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Welt auch im Osten immer bunter und offener wird.


Kenne auch so ein paar Experten. Wobei hier bei uns der Anteil von Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund in OWL recht hoch ist.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das:
> Allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit


Das Grundrecht lautet: Jede Handlung ist erlaubt ist, wenn nicht verboten ist oder die Rechte anderer verletzt. Das macht allerdings nicht die Handlungen selbst zum Grundrecht. 

Es bestätigt allerdings indirekt, was ich bereits schrieb: Man gibt nicht Geimpften ein Grundrecht wieder, wie allerorten behauptet wird, sondern man enthält es Ungeimpften weiter vor. Und das ist zwar tatsächlich zuerst eine Frage der Solidarität, aber natürlich auch eine der identischen Rechtsanwendung.

Herr Spahn möchte jetzt Lockerungen. Dezember letzten Jahres klang das noch anders, da meinte er: "Viele warten solidarisch, damit Einige als Erste geimpft werden können. Und die noch nicht Geimpften erwarten umgekehrt, dass sich die Geimpften solidarisch gedulden. [...] Keiner sollte Sonderrechte einfordern, bis alle die Chance zur Impfung hatten. [...] Gegen die Pandemie kämpfen wir gemeinsam - und wir werden sie auch nur gemeinsam überwinden."

Nun kann man zwar durchaus legitim die Meinung ändern - wenn sich an den Parametern der ursprünglichen Äußerung etwas geändert hat. Ich denke nicht, dass das der Fall ist. Es warten nach wie vor Viele, damit Andere zuerst geimpft werden können. Sollten also die zuerst Geimpften nicht ebenso nach wie vor geduldig bleiben?

Das muss doch _mindestens_ als einseitige Aufkündigung der Solidarität verstanden werden, die anderseitig zuvor noch eingefordert wurde und im Grunde weiterhin eingefordert wird.
Und wenn man weiter geht, ist es ein massiver Vertrauensbruch, denn die Argumente von vier Monaten dienten im Lichte der jetzigen Entscheidung wohl nur dazu, diejenigen einzulullen, die bei Impfungen zurückgestellt wurden. Jetzt, wo die Prioritätsimpfungen weitestgehend in Sack und Tüten sind, ist auf einmal alles nicht mehr wahr.

Man könnte meinen, die Große Koalition und insbesondere die CDU schreit danach, weitere Stimmen bei den U60ern zu verlieren und es sich mit den jüngsten und den Erstwählern sogar komplett zu verscherzen.
Und das sage ich, der nicht nur vom Alter her deutlich dichter an der Gruppe dran ist, die nun begünstigt wird, sondern sich auch praktisch jederzeit eine Überschuss-Dosis sichern könnte, aber _aus Prinzip_ nicht Vitamin B spielen lässt. Einen Hauch dieser Prinzipientreue würde ich gerne auch bei den (noch) Regierenden sehen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alice Weidel[...]
> Das ist die größte Heuchlerin.


Einfach mal ihre Biografie neben typische Aussagen von AfDlern zum Familienbild, Migration etc. legen.
Absolut absurd.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2021)

@Olstyle : Ja deswegen. Das passt nicht zusammen!


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Mai 2021)

Die nächste Kanzlerin wird eine Grüne sein.
Für mich ein Grund (Enteignung, Feinde der Freiheit), das Land zu verlassen. War einst schön hier. So möchte ich es in Erinnerung behalten.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einfach mal ihre Biografie neben typische Aussagen von AfDlern zum Familienbild, Migration etc. legen.
> Absolut absurd.


Eigentlich gar nicht, sondern eher typisch für überzeugungslose Polit-Karrieristen. Frau Weidel hat sich damals in der AfD reingehängt, weil man bei dieser leicht ein- und schnell aufsteigen konnte. Jetzt stagniert die AfD, aber sie hängt zu prominent mit drin, um sich an neue Aufsteiger zu heften, wie sie es anzunehmenderweise gerne tun würde.

Und für die AfD ist das immer noch ein guter Deal. Egal wie sehr man dort im Tagesgeschäft gegen Migration und Homosexualität wettert, es wird bei Gegenwind immer noch gerne der Joker in Gestalt der parteieigenen Quotenlesbe mit Migrationsanhang gezogen.
Der offenkundige Widerspruch wäre nur relevant, wenn man an auf Seiten der AfD an einer ernsthaften Debatte über diese Themen interessiert wäre aber genau die soll ja mit dem Alice-Joker abgewürgt werden.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die nächste Kanzlerin wird eine Grüne sein.
> Für mich ein Grund (Enteignung, Feinde der Freiheit), das Land zu verlassen. War einst schön hier. So möchte ich es in Erinnerung behalten.


Dich hätte ich für schlauer gehalten, als dieses neoliberale Getöse unreflektiert wiederzugeben. 

Tatsächliche stattgefundene Enteignungen gehen auf das Konto der Parteien, unter denen das Land während deines Aufenthalts hier regiert wurde.
Dein Haus steht ungünstigerweise da, wo Kohle abgebaut werden soll oder Straßen bzw. Trassen entlang geführt werden sollen? - Tja, Pech gehabt, mein Lieber.

Aber wenn eine Partei auch nur _darüber nachdenkt_, _selektierte Immobilien von Konzernen_ zu enteignen,  und das auch _nur bei Wohnungsnot_ (Und selbst davon haben sich die Grünen übrigens inzwischen wieder distanziert ...), sind sie natürlich der Inbegriff des Bösen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Keiner sollte Sonderrechte einfordern, bis alle die Chance zur Impfung hatten.


Es sind halt keine Sonderrechte.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das muss doch _mindestens_ als einseitige Aufkündigung der Solidarität verstanden werden, die anderseitig zuvor noch eingefordert wurde und im Grunde weiterhin eingefordert wird.


Wer profitiert denn faktisch davon, wenn man Geimpften nicht ihre Grundrechte wieder gibt?
Niemand, nur die Ungeimpften können sagen "haha die auch".
Frag mal den Restaurantbetreiber was ihm lieber ist:
Geschlossen zu bleiben oder nur Geimpfte zu bedienen. 

Wir greifen hier auch massiv in die Rechte der Wirtschaft ein.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Einfach mal ihre Biografie neben typische Aussagen von AfDlern zum Familienbild, Migration etc. legen.


Immerhin so konsequent nicht zu heiraten^^


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> So möchte ich es in Erinnerung behalten.


Warst du auf der Schule oder auf der Akademimimimi?


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warst du auf der Schule oder auf der Akademimimimi?


Sowohl als auch. Und du? 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dich hätte ich für schlauer gehalten, als dieses neoliberale Getöse unreflektiert wiederzugeben.
> 
> Tatsächliche stattgefundene Enteignungen gehen auf das Konto der Parteien, unter denen das Land während deines Aufenthalts hier regiert wurde.
> Dein Haus steht ungünstigerweise da, wo Kohle abgebaut werden soll oder Straßen bzw. Trassen entlang geführt werden sollen? - Tja, Pech gehabt, mein Lieber.
> ...


Musst ein Hellseher sein, wenn du anhand dieser Aussage auf meine Intelligenz schließen kannst.

Die bisher stattfindende Enteignung hat nichts damit zu tun, wovon die Grünen fantasieren.
Und ja, ihr Wahlprogramm ist eine Katastrophe oder darf man heute auch nicht mehr liberal sein?


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Tatsächliche stattgefundene Enteignungen gehen auf das Konto der Parteien, unter denen das Land während deines Aufenthalts hier regiert wurde.
> Dein Haus steht ungünstigerweise da, wo Kohle abgebaut werden soll oder Straßen bzw. Trassen entlang geführt werden sollen? - Tja, Pech gehabt, mein Lieber.


Also indirekt verdiene ich damit sogar mein Geld. Aber das Wort Enteignung hat oft einen sehr negativen Charakter. Am Ende geht es tatsächlich um die Belange vieler weswegen "enteignet" wird. Dafür wird man allerdings auch kräftig entschädigt wenn man seine Unterschrift zeitnah tätigt. Wählt man den Weg des Widerstandes in der Hoffnung mehr Profit zu generieren tritt in der Regel genau das Gegenteil ein. Ein großer Teil der Entschädigung fällt weg und ein Gutachter schätzt den Wert der Sache auch in der Regel deutlich geringer als das ursprüngliche Angebot. Der erfolgssichere Verlierer sieht die "Enteignung" dann natürlich als unrechtmäßige Willkür des Systems.
Man sollte nur bedenken, dass eine heutige Enteignung etwas anders abläuft als noch vor einigen Jahrzehnten. Würde man Enteignungen allgemein komplett abschaffen könnten wir keine Stromtrassen, Gasleitungen, Umgehungsstraßen etc. mehr bauen weil es immer mindestens einen gibt der auf sein "Recht" pocht. Am Ende zählt das öffentliche Interesse.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber wenn eine Partei auch nur _darüber nachdenkt_, _selektierte Immobilien von Konzernen_ zu enteignen,  und das auch _nur bei Wohnungsnot_ (Und selbst davon haben sich die Grünen übrigens inzwischen wieder distanziert ...), sind sie natürlich der Inbegriff des Bösen.


Das hätte ich absolut legitim gefunden. Man kann nicht immer alles teurer machen und kaum investieren.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es sind halt keine Sonderrechte.


Sonderrechte sind alle Rechte, die nicht für alle gelten.
Folglich sind Ausnahmen für bereits Geimpfte Sonderrechte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer profitiert denn faktisch davon, wenn man Geimpften nicht ihre Grundrechte wieder gibt?


Was davon profitiert, ist der Zusammenhalt und das Vertrauen. Der wird aber beschädigt, wenn man (wiederholt) von den Einen fordert und (wiederholt) den Anderen entgegen kommt.
Experten sind sich einig, dass COVID-19 kein isoliertes Ereignis ist, sondern wir mit solchen Situationen in einer globalisierten Welt häufiger rechnen müssen. Meinst du, dass in der nächsten Epidemie/Pandemie noch irgend jemand dem glaubt, was Herr Spahn im Dezember proklamiert hat? Dass es ein gegenseitiges Rücksichtnehmen auf Befindlichkeiten und keine einseitigen Bevorzugungen geben wird?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Niemand, nur die Ungeimpften können sagen "haha die auch".


Nein. Sie könnten sagen: "Sehr vernünftig, dass die Allgemeinheit nicht einmal minimal durch nicht immunsterile Geimpfte gefährdet wird. Und sehr anständig, dass die, für die wir uns zurückgehalten haben, uns nun nichts vorfeiern, während wir noch warten müssen."



Sparanus schrieb:


> Frag mal den Restaurantbetreiber was ihm lieber ist:
> Geschlossen zu bleiben oder nur Geimpfte zu bedienen.


Nur mit dem Schönheitsfehler, dass Restaurants und Co. weiterhin geschlossen bleiben.

Die Lockerungen bewirken tatsächlich "nur", dass Menschen wieder zusammenkommen dürfen. Und zwar widersinnigerweise auch Geimpfte mit Ungeimpften, wobei Erstere bei der Personenbeschränkung nicht mitgezählt werden. Sprich, nicht immunsterile Geimpfte können nun herumgeistern und - wenn auch mit verringertem Risiko - Ungeimpfte anstecken, während möglicherweise erkrankte Ungeimpfte mal testen können, wie hoch die Wirksamkeit der zugelassenen Impfstoffe tatsächlich ist. Derweil wird es zunehmend unmöglich zu kontrollieren, wie sich Menschenaufläufe zusammensetzen; wer da überhaupt geimpft oder ungeimpft ist - die Beschränkungen sind damit mehr oder weniger Makulatur.



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Musst ein Hellseher sein, wenn du anhand dieser Aussage auf meine Intelligenz schließen kannst.


Wenn ich grundsätzlich an deiner Intelligenz zweifeln würde, hätte mich deine unreflektierte Aussage nicht so sehr gewundert. 



Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die bisher stattfindende Enteignung hat nichts damit zu tun, wovon die Grünen fantasieren.
> Und ja, ihr Wahlprogramm ist eine Katastrophe oder darf man heute auch nicht mehr liberal sein?


Du darfst und sollst selbstverständlich so liberal sein, wie du willst. Es ist allerdings nicht liberal, mit zweierlei Maß zu messen - eher ganz im Gegenteil.

Erkläre also doch bitte kurz, wo du die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen den tatsächlich stattgefundenen Enteignungen und den von den Grünen erwogenen (und, wie bereits geschrieben, wieder verworfenen) Enteignungen siehst. Das würde deinen Standpunkt festigen und etwaige Missverständnisse ausräumen.

Und ja, das Wahlprogramm der Grünen hat Haken und Ösen. Im Gegensatz zu einigen Anderen haben sie aber immerhin eins und geben dem Wähler damit die Chance für eine fundierte Entscheidung, während gewisse andere Parteien lieber ohne Parteiprogramm oder mit wiedergekäuten Allgemeinpunkten irrlichtern und auf Gewohnheitswähler spekulieren.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Also indirekt verdiene ich damit sogar mein Geld. Aber das Wort Enteignung hat oft einen sehr negativen Charakter. Am Ende geht es tatsächlich um die Belange vieler weswegen "enteignet" wird. Dafür wird man allerdings auch kräftig entschädigt wenn man seine Unterschrift zeitnah tätigt.


Ich habe gar kein grundsätzliches Problem mit Enteignungen, _gerade_ wenn sie zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit erfolgen.
Ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn die einen Enteignungen zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit in Ordnung und die anderen böse sein sollen.

Entschädigungslose Enteignungen fordert meines Wissens nicht einmal der radikale Flügel der Linken, und die sind schon deutlich härter als Alles, worüber die Grünen jemals laut nachgedacht hätten.
Das ist aber auch logisch, denn wie Volker Pispers einst nicht ganz zu Unrecht (sinngemäß) sagte: Grüne und FDP unterscheiden sich nur dadurch, dass die Einen für Dosenpfand sind.
Seitdem haben die Grünen ihr Profil hinsichtlich sozialer Belange geschärft - wie andere Parteien auch. Und warum? Weil soziale Probleme zunehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mir fällt da schon einiges ein, auch wenn es sich nicht auf den Einzelnen Asylbewerber oder Migranten bezieht.



Da fällt vielen "einiges" ein. Aber fällt dir auch nur ein einziger Punkt ein, bei dem alle, wirklich alle "Deutschen" 101% zustimmen würden? (Wie du letztere definierst, bleibt dir überlassen, sollte aber genauso 101% eindeutig sein.)
Mir nicht. Deutschland ist keine gleichgeschaltete Diktatur, sondern ein Land voller Individuen und jeder davon hat andere Ansichten. Einige Zuwanderer haben zugegebenermaßen im Schnitt mehr davon, aber eine scharfe Trennlinie wegen "Kultur" zu ziehen ist unmöglich.



> Warum arbeitet die deutsche Politik (hier auch die CDU) eindeutig mit ausländisch gesteuerten und finanzierten (Türkei, Saudi Arabien, Emirate etc.) moslemischen Organisationen zusammen?
> Warum erhalten Imane der staatlichen türkischen Religionsbehörde Visa, um in Deutschland in einer Moschee zu predigen?



Arabien: Enegie- und Rüstungsindustrie

Türkei: Wählerstimmen. Die meisten Deutschen mit türkischen Wurzeln sind arschkonservativ und leben dank fehlender Aufstiegschancen in mäßigen Verhältnissen. Damit vereinen sie klassische Merkmale der Zielgruppe von SPD und CDU mit denjenigen, für die die Grünen der Meinung sind, Politik zu machen. Deswegen haut auch niemand auf den Tisch, wenn fast-Europas jüngster Diktator Kapriolen schlägt.



> Ich halte von diesen blödsinnigen Behauptungen, wie unkontrollierte Einwanderung oder Grenzen dicht überhaupt nichts, was mich aber aufregt ist, warum es in diesem Bereich keine Politik aus einem Guss gibt?
> Warum muss ich immer wieder lesen, dass Asylbewerber mit Ausbildung, im Beruf oder schulischer Ausbildung abgeschoben werden, weil sie sich wohl an die Gesetze (gemeldet) halten, aber Kriminelle aus allen Bereichen dem durch Tricks und Kniffe entkommen?



Vermutlich weil du selektiv über wenige Einzelschicksaale ließt und weil die genannten Aspekte nicht mit der genannten Handlung korrelieren. Für einen Schutz als Flüchtling oder gar politisches Asyl sind Ausbildung und Beruf vollkommen egal und selbt Kriminalität kein abschließendes Hindernis (wenn auch ein großes Hemniss), aber sehr viele erhalten in Deutschland nur subsidären Schutz. Das heißt die sollen abgeschoben werden, es gibt nur kein geeignetes "wohin". Das ist ein Problem, dass die Politik hier nicht lösen kann und den deutschen Außenpolitikeren seit 1949 war es immer wichtiger, die Wirtschaft am laufen zu halten, als unangenehme Personen besser loszuwerden. Also sorgt die CDU lieber dafür, dass man lukrative Waffengeschäfte mit SA machen kann als dafür, dass man kriminelle Jemeniten in ihr Heimatsland abschieben kann, ohne dass das einer Todesstrafe gleich käme.



> Ich glaube man könnte allgemein bei der Bevölkerung wesentlich mehr Akzeptanz schaffen, wenn man Asyl und und Einwanderung mit klaren praxisorientierten Regeln versehen würde (z.B. Punkteliste), wer sich hier integriert ist willkommen, wer hier mehrmals kleine oder einmal richtige Scheis se baut, ohne Kompensation, fliegt!



Nicht glauben, sondern informieren: Die Regeln gibt es. Z.B. "scheiß egal, wie sehr du dich integrierst, du kriegst deswegen kein Asyl". Oder "du willst einwanderen? Pack ein paar Zehntausend Euro auf den Tisch oder zieh Leine."
Mit Ausnahme von humanitären Fällen (Deutschland behandelt niemanden so, dass dieser dadurch aktiv Schaden nimmt und Deutschland versucht Familien nicht auseinander zu reißen) und diplomatischen Limtierungen (kommt nicht so gut, wenn die Bundeswehr in fremden Luftraum eindringt, um da was abzuliefern, was niemand abnehmen will), sind unsere Grenzen so dicht, wie sie in einem Land mit freien Warenverkehr zu seinen Nachbarn nur sein können. Alle praktischen Entwürfe für "Migrationsgesetze" stellen eine Öffnung gegenüber dem Status quo dar.

P.S.: Das jetzt ein paar korrupte CDUler ihre Posten geräumt haben, reduziert zwar die Wirkungen gewisser Clans in Deutschland, ist aber kein Erfolg der Polizei  .




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand, ist es eben bei *nicht* RMA basierten Impfstoffen, also den Impfstoffen, die auf Totviren basieren, noch gar nicht erwiesen, ob die Immunisierung auch die Weitergabe der Krankheit verhindert, dazu werden immer noch großangelegte Studien durchgeführt.



Simple wissenschaftliche Antwort: Alle Impfstoffe lassen die gleichen Antigene produzieren. Sie unterscheiden sich nur darin, wie die nötigen Informationen in die Zellen kommen (mRNA in Fettkügelchen oder virale RNA in Vektorviren), der Rest danach ist gleich, die beobachte Immunantwort ist gleich. Die Wirkung wird somit qualitativ auch gleich sein (und afaik ist das für Sputnik und die chinesischen Impfstoffe auch nachgewiesen), auch wenn sie quantitativ meist schwächer ausfällt, aber es dauert in der Medizin schlichtweg lange, bis man diese Logik praktisch bewiesen hat und Biontek wird halt schon länger verimpft, hat bei der Beweisführung also einen zeitlichen Vorsprung.

Auf mehr als bloße Faktennennungen, sprich auf Diskussionen, sollte man bei dem Thema übrigens verzichten, sonst macht die Rennleitung hier nur wieder Kahlschlag.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Am Ende zählt das öffentliche Interesse.


Wobei es ein Unterschied ist ob dein Haus das du seit 60 Jahren bewohnst weggebaggert wird oder 
ein Mast auf deinem riesigen Feld steht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Grundrechte kann man nicht "wiedergeben". Man kann sie nur einschränken/aussetzen oder eben nicht.


Das ist doch Wortklauberei.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Experten sind sich einig, dass COVID-19 kein isoliertes Ereignis ist, sondern wir mit solchen Situationen in einer globalisierten Welt häufiger rechnen müssen.


Und die Experten wissen auch, dass wir sowas in Zukunft viel effektiver bekämpfen können.
mRNA Impfstoffe kann man fast zu Hause herstellen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Schönheitsfehler, dass Restaurants und Co. weiterhin geschlossen bleiben.


Wir werden sehen, das wird eh bei den Gerichten landen.
Ich bin geimpft, ich will und muss wieder ordentlich trainieren können. Ich muss ins Fitnessstudio,
das was ich zu Hause machen kann reicht nicht etc


Mahoy schrieb:


> Derweil wird es zunehmend unmöglich zu kontrollieren, wie sich Menschenaufläufe zusammensetzen; wer da überhaupt geimpft oder ungeimpft ist - die Beschränkungen sind damit mehr oder weniger Makulatur.


Aber Restaurants etc können Impfpässe kontrollieren.
Ja Fälschbar, aber wie viele werden das sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Für einen Schutz als Flüchtling oder gar politisches Asyl sind Ausbildung und Beruf vollkommen egal und selbt Kriminalität kein abschließendes Hindernis (wenn auch ein großes Hemniss), aber sehr viele erhalten in Deutschland nur subsidären Schutz. Das heißt die sollen abgeschoben werden, es gibt nur kein geeignetes "wohin".[...]



Sorry für's Klugdefäkieren aber: jein. Wenn subsidiärer Schutz zugesprochen wird, erhalten die Betreffenden eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis (zunächst für ein Jahr, bei Verlängerung jeweils 2 Jahre). Sofern diese oft genug verlängert wird, entsteht dadurch auch ein (Teil-) Anspruch auf eine Niederlassungserlaubnis bzw. Einbürgerung. Auch wenn der subsidiäre Schutz zunächst die "schwächste" Form des Aufenthaltstitels im eigentlichen Sinne darstellt. Eine Abschiebung steht dabei also erstmal nicht im Raum, sofern sich die Gründe/Umstände für die Erteilung des subsidiäre Schutzstatus nicht deutlich ändern/bessern. 
Was du vermutlich meinst, sind Duldungen (die betreffenden Personen sind ausreisepflichtig, es gibt aber - was schnell anders entschieden werden kann - Abschiebungshindernisse, wie z. B. ein nicht feststellbares Herkunftsland oder die Weigerung des bekannten Herkunftslandes, die Person wieder aufzunehmen). Aus bestimmten, humanitären Gründen können Duldungen auch in Aufenthaltserlaubnisse nach §25 Abs. 5 AufenthG umgewandelt werden, was dann zunächst für ein ziemliches Durcheinander bei den verschiedenen Leistungsansprüchen etc. führt und irgendwie eine Grauzone ist. Quasi eine "Duldung Plus". 
/Klugdefäkieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2021)

Stimmt soweit mit dem "Jein". Allerdings dürfte es für die hiesige Diskussionen keinen großen Unterschied machen, ob jemand "nicht in sein Heimatland abgeschoben werden kann, weil da Krieg ist und nicht mal Flüge hingehen, weswegen man in hier erstmal duldet" oder ob jemand "hier subsiär Schutz erhält, weil in seinem Heimatland Krieg ist und der deswegen nicht dahin zurückreisen kann". Praktisch macht das erst einen Unterschied, wenn man z.B. einen Tschader nach Marokko abschieben will (geht, wenn er der nur eine Duldung hat, geht nicht, wenn er subsidiären Schutz genießt), aber dass Deutschland reihenweise Leute in Länder abschiebt, wo diese ebenfalls fremd und nicht willkommen sind, ist den hier anwesenden zu 99,9% eh nicht bekannt, also klammer ich das mal aus und verschmelze die beiden anderen Stati zu "kann vorübergehend bleiben weil daheim ist grad scheiß"  .


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2021)

Was Flüchtlinge (speziell Afrikaner) auch gerne machen ist ihre Pässe wegschmeissen. Dann kann man sie so gut wie gar nicht mehr abschieben. Weil das Herkunftsland unbekannt ist.
Vielleicht können Sprachexperten/Dolmetscher das noch irgendwie feststellen. Ansonsten wird´s schwierig.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was Flüchtlinge (speziell Afrikaner) auch gerne machen ist ihre Pässe wegschmeissen. Dann kann man sie so gut wie gar nicht mehr abschieben. Weil das Herkunftsland unbekannt ist.


Ja, das kommt vor. Wer es auf einen permamenten Aufenthaltsstatus oder gar auf Einbürgerung anlegt, schießt sich damit aber eher selbst ins Knie.

Etliche haben aber wohl auch von vornherein keine Papiere, weil sie aus gescheiterten Nationen kommen. Oder haben die Dokumente im Vorab entsorgt, um überhaupt erst rauszukommen. Oder die Dokumente wurden vom jeweiligen Regime eingezogen, um die Bewegungsfreiheit einzuschränken. Oder Schlepper haben sie einkassiert etc. ...


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was Flüchtlinge (speziell Afrikaner) auch gerne machen ist ihre Pässe wegschmeissen. Dann kann man sie so gut wie gar nicht mehr abschieben. Weil das Herkunftsland unbekannt ist.
> Vielleicht können Sprachexperten/Dolmetscher das noch irgendwie feststellen. Ansonsten wird´s schwierig.


Ich kenne selbst einen Afrikaner aus Eritrea, der anerkannt wurde, perfekt Deutsch spricht, hart gearbeitet hat etc.
Er hatte tierische Probleme bei der Einbürgerung, weil er seine Geburtsurkunde oder etwas Vergleichbares aus Eritrea besorgen musste  Die Botschaft in Deutschland war für die Tonne. Sofern weiß Mahoy Bescheid.
Was aber auch stimmt, die meisten von Ihnen würden nur eine Duldung kriegen, deswegen ziehen sie es vor, die Papiere wegzuschmeißen, um auf die Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

Friedrich Merz war gestern wieder bei Markus Lanz. So etwas selbstgefälliges und arrogantes sieht man selten.
Dann hat er die andere Gäste immer unterbrochen und abgewürgt. Unerträglich der Mann.
Er wird alles dafür tun das Annalena Baerbock keine Kanzlerin wird. Noch viel schlimmer wäre es wenn er Kanzler würde.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2021)

Und deswegen hat Laschet ihn geholt. Damit er die Konservativen ran holt, die Laschet nicht wählen würden.
Dafür kriegt Merz dann einen Posten als Minister. Vermutlich dann Wirtschaft. Das ist ja sein Ding.
Da brauchen die Lobbyisten nicht mal mehr anrufen, der Merz macht das von selbst.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da brauchen die Lobbyisten nicht mal mehr anrufen, der Merz macht das von selbst.


Die CDU hat ja auch versprochen, mehr auf die Leute zugehen zu wollen. Auf welche Leute, wird operativ entschieden.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die nächste Kanzlerin wird eine Grüne sein.
> Für mich ein Grund (Enteignung, Feinde der Freiheit), das Land zu verlassen. War einst schön hier. So möchte ich es in Erinnerung behalten.


Feinde der Freiheit... meine Herrn, da hat aber mal wieder jemand bei der Tagesschau geschlafen wenn Beispiele echter Unterdrückung gezeigt wurden. 

Aber versteh ich das richtig, du willst dein Heimatland verlassen aufgrund einer wahrgenommenen Unfreiheit und hoffst darauf, in der Fremde ein besseres Leben zu finden?

Na dann hoffen wir doch mal, dass in deinem Zielland soviel Links-/Grüne Kultur herrscht dass Menschen die vor Unfreiheit flüchten auch willkommen sind.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ja, das Wahlprogramm der Grünen hat Haken und Ösen.


Tja wer Anträge stellt, das Wort Deutschland aus seinem Wahlprogramm zu streichen, hat wohl mit mehr zu kämpfen als mit Haken und Ösen!


----------



## Lotto (7. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Beförderungen in Ministerien: Kritik vom Steuerzahlerbund
> 
> 
> 71 Topbeförderungen, dazu angeblich mehr als hundert weitere Stellen: Kurz vor der Wahl planen mehrere Ministerien Belohnungen für treue Beamte. Der Bund der Steuerzahler hält das für untragbar.
> ...



Das ist doch aber in der freien Wirtschaft genauso. Besonders in den großen erfolgreichen Unternehmen kommst du ohne Vitamin B nur schwer rein. Hier in der Region sind ganze Familien bei einem bekannten Autobauer angestellt.
Und selbstverständlich wird der Chef, egal ob Großunternehmen oder KMU, denjenigen befördern der immer seiner Meinung ist und mit dem er auch mal nach Feierabend auf dem Golfplatz/beim Laufen/auf dem Fahrrad/etc. ne Runde dreht.
Auch Geschäfte werden so oft gemacht. Natürlich wandert Präsent xyz nicht am Tag der Vetragsunterschrift über den Tisch, das verpackt man dann als z.B. Weihnachtsgeschenk für die gute Zusammenarbeit,...


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja wer Anträge stellt, das Wort Deutschland aus seinem Wahlprogramm zu streichen, hat wohl mit mehr zu kämpfen als mit Haken und Ösen!


Schon komisch wie das manchmal so läuft.

Die Grünen lassen über das Wahlprogramm abstimmen anstatt nur Delegierte darüber entscheiden zu lassen. Das Ergebnis des Prozesses wird von Parteien kritisiert, die sich für Volksabstimmungen einsetzen.

Finde den Fehler.

Einzig richtiger Kommentar zu dem Blödsinn:



> Auf Facebook spottete (Michael) Kellner auch über die Angriffe der CDU auf das Wahlprogramm der Grünen: „Unser Programm kritisieren, ohne selbst eins zu haben! Dass sich die CDU so sehr mit unserem Programmentwurf auseinandergesetzt hat, ehrt uns natürlich.“ Die Union hat bislang tatsächlich noch kein Wahlprogramm: CDU und CSU arbeiten derzeit - und wohl noch mindestens bis Ende Mai - an dem Papier. Die CSU will zudem eigene „bayerische Akzente“ setzen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Schon komisch wie das manchmal so läuft.
> 
> Die Grünen lassen über das Wahlprogramm abstimmen anstatt nur Delegierte darüber entscheiden zu lassen. Das Ergebnis des Prozesses wird von Parteien kritisiert, die sich für Volksabstimmungen einsetzen.


Irgendwie scheinst du nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, denn mir wäre neu das sich die CDU/CSU für Volksabstimmungen einsetzt, was auch völlig richtig ist, wie ein Blick ins GG zeigt!
Wir sind eine repräsentative Parlaments-Demokratie (im GG so festgelegt) und ich werde alles dafür machen, das es so bleibt und wir nicht auf die populistische Falle Direkte Demokratie einschwenken. Jeder kann sich die Auswirkungen an Hand des Brexits anschauen.

Dazu wusste ich noch gar nicht, das ein Wahlprogramm deshalb besser ist, weil es früher erscheint.
Gibt es dafür jetzt Fleißsternchen?
Letztendlich wird es wohl auf den Inhalt ankommen und wie die Mehrzahl der Wähler das beurteilen. Und 3-4 Monate reichen mehr als aus, ein Wahlprogramm zu vermitteln.

Das Wort Deutschland aus seinem Wahlprogramm zu streichen oder nicht, zeugt überigens davon, ob man Klientelpartei bleibt oder doch ein breiteres Angebot machen will!
So läuft das nun mal in der Politik und beim Wähler!


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja wer Anträge stellt, das Wort Deutschland aus seinem Wahlprogramm zu streichen, hat wohl mit mehr zu kämpfen als mit Haken und Ösen!


So wie ich das gelesen hab ging es nur um den Titel, aber es anders auszudrücken ist natürlich viel populistischer mein kleiner Maaßen 
Wie will man sich von der AfD distanzieren, wenn man ihren Populismus kopiert?


Don-71 schrieb:


> denn mir wäre neu das sich die CDU/CSU für Volksabstimmungen einsetzt,





> Die CSU möchte künftig auch im Bund das Volk bei grundlegenden Fragen für Land und Menschen direkt beteiligen. Insbesondere bei nicht zu revidierenden Weichenstellungen und bei europäischen Fragen von besonderer Tragweite soll die Bevölkerung in Abstimmungen entscheiden. Wir wollen, dass das Grundgesetz durch das deutsche Volk auch auf dem Weg von Volksbegehren und Volksentscheid mit Zweidrittel-Mehrheit geändert werden kann. Der Wesenskern der Verfassung, der Grundrechte und der föderalen Ordnung sind davon ausgenommen





			http://csu-grundsatzprogramm.de/wp-content/uploads/CSU-Grundsatzprogramm-ES.pdf
		

Seite 86-87 (nicht PDF Seite)

Puh


----------



## Don-71 (7. Mai 2021)

Ist die CSU jetzt die Union, mein kleiner Trittin?
Ich wette hier Geld, dass das nicht im Wahlprogramm steht!


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinst du nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, denn mir wäre neu das sich die CDU/CSU für Volksabstimmungen einsetzt, was auch völlig richtig ist, wie ein Blick ins GG zeigt!











						CDU, CSU und SPD wollen bundesweite Volksabstimmungen
					

Bundesweite Volksabstimmungen wollen CDU, CSU und SPD in der Großen Koalition. Friedrich und Oppermann wollen es ermöglichen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Naja, wenns Dir neu wäre...


----------



## Don-71 (7. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> CDU, CSU und SPD wollen bundesweite Volksabstimmungen
> 
> 
> Bundesweite Volksabstimmungen wollen CDU, CSU und SPD in der Großen Koalition. Friedrich und Oppermann wollen es ermöglichen.
> ...


Tja von 2013 bis 2021 ist ja auch keine Zeit vergangen, liegt ja nur ein Brexit dazwischen.....


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist die CSU jetzt die Union, mein kleiner Trittin?


Du hast CDU/CSU geschrieben und für die eine Partei trifft es halt ohne Zweifel zu.
Dann schreib das nächste mal nur CDU^^


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette hier Geld, dass das nicht im Wahlprogramm steht!


Ich finde es schwierig, wenn eine Partei nicht bereit ist ihre Grundsätze im Wahlprogramm zu vertreten.

Außerdem 2/3 Mehrheiten wären schon nicht schlecht bei sehr wichtigen Sachen.
Was wäre bei 2/3 aus dem Thema Brexit geworden (der rechtlich nicht mal bindend war)


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja von 2013 bis 2021 ist ja auch keine Zeit vergangen, liegt ja nur ein Brexit dazwischen.....


Erst behaupten, das stimme nicht, dann sagen, dass es ja nicht so schlimm ist.
Woher kennen wir das nur.

Das Wahlprogrammthema ist lächerlich.
Da gibts nen Antrag bei den Grünen, das Wort Deutschland aus dem Titel zu streichen... WoW welch Aufreger.
CDU / CSU haben die PKW Maut nicht im Wahlprogramm gehabt, haben Sie trotzdem gegen jede Vernunft, wider besseres Wissen, gegen geltendes Recht und auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers durchgedrückt, Ergebnis und Siegerehrung stehen noch aus weil der Andi statt Aufklärung nur Nebelkerzen zündet.

Alleine dieses fail-Projekt der CSU hat Deutschland dermaßen viel mehr Nachteile beschert als das eventuell fehlende "Deutschland" im Wahlprogramm der Grünen jemals anrichten kann. Interessiert das? Nein.
"Die werden das schon hinbekommen, das Wahlprogramm wird gut". Ja. Ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2021)

Hatte die Union 2017 eigentlich ein Programm?
Ich kann mich nur an Merkels Spruch "Sie kennen mich" erinnern aber an keinerlei Inhalte.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte die Union 2017 eigentlich ein Programm?
> Ich kann mich nur an Merkels Spruch "Sie kennen mich" erinnern aber an keinerlei Inhalte.











						Regierungsprogramm 2017-2021
					

Die Gremien der CDU Deutschlands haben ausführlich und tiefgehend über das Regierungsprogramm von CDU und CSU diskutiert. Das Wahlprogramm wurde am 3.




					archiv.cdu.de
				



Steuern runter, Familien was für machen, Innere Sicherheit...


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2021)

Sehr gut. Mieten bezahlbar bleiben. Hat super geklappt.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Mieten bezahlbar bleiben. Hat super geklappt.


Dass muss an diesem verfluchten sozialen Koalitionspartner liegen dass es da gehapert hat!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was aber auch stimmt, die meisten von Ihnen würden nur eine Duldung kriegen, deswegen ziehen sie es vor, die Papiere wegzuschmeißen, um auf die Nummer sicher zu gehen.



Hängt davon ab, wo sie herkommen. Einige sind natürlich auch schlicht falsch informiert, aber Papiere vernichten lohnt sich eigentlich nur für Leute aus sogenannten sicheren Drittländern (Marokaner, etc.) und dann eigentlich auch nur relativ. Diese Länder sind ja nicht umsonst so eingestuft, d.h. man kann da eigentlich ohne Gefahr hin zurück und dann seine Lebenszeit für was nutzen, was einen weiterbringt, als in Deutschland in einem Zimmerchen vor sich hin zu vegetieren. Der Arbeitserlaubnis, die diese Leute eigentlich haben wollen, kommen sie durch Passentsorgung keinen Millimeter näher. Umgekehrt ist es aber halt so, dass diejenigen die definitiv Schutz brauchen auch oft die sind, die nie Papiere hatten - wenn dich deine Regierung wegen Religion/Ethnie/politischer Einstellung wegsperren willst, dann gehst du nicht ins Amt, um dir einen Reisepass ausstellen zu lassen.

Allgemein ist die Feststellung der Herkunftsregion von deutscher Seite her auch gar nicht so schwer. Die Leute werden recht gründlich ausgefragt und wenn sie eine falsche Herkunft vorzutäuschen versuchen, fliegen sie oft auf und sitzen von da an auf dem Schleuderstuhl. Das Problem ist die Gegenseite: Die i.d.R. armen Herkunftsländer haben überhaupt kein Interesse an mittellosen Tageslöhnern, die die letzten 3-4 Jahre von einem Schlepper/Sklaventreiber zum nächsten durchgereicht wurden. Nur weil Deutschland sagt "das ist dein Bürger!" lassen die den noch lange nicht rein, wenn er keinen Pass hat.




Lotto schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber in der freien Wirtschaft genauso. Besonders in den großen erfolgreichen Unternehmen kommst du ohne Vitamin B nur schwer rein. Hier in der Region sind ganze Familien bei einem bekannten Autobauer angestellt.
> Und selbstverständlich wird der Chef, egal ob Großunternehmen oder KMU, denjenigen befördern der immer seiner Meinung ist und mit dem er auch mal nach Feierabend auf dem Golfplatz/beim Laufen/auf dem Fahrrad/etc. ne Runde dreht.



Natürlich unterscheiden sich die Firmenspitzen da nicht von den Politikspitzen. Wieso sollten sie auch? Ist ja Nase für Nase der gleiche Personenkreis. Und meist geht es in den höheren Ebenen noch nicht mal nach Familie, sondern tatsächlich nach Golfplatz, Jagdgemeinschaft, Burschenschaft, 70er/80er Jahre BWL-/Jura-Studiengang, etc.. Und weil das zufällig alles "bitte niemanden mit Brüsten"-Vereine sind, hagelts dann am Ende noch Frauenquoten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu wusste ich noch gar nicht, das ein Wahlprogramm deshalb besser ist, weil es früher erscheint.



Besser nicht, aber bewertbarer. Über fremde Ergebnisse in einer Rubrik herzuziehen, in der man selbst gar nichts vorweisen kann, ist reichlich hochnäsig. Das kann man bei 100% klaren Fakten machen, aber nicht in der Politik, wo es um Zielsetzungen und Gewichtungen geht. Das ist in etwa das Niveau der 20 Millionen besseren Bundestrainer vorm Fernseher und die würde zumindest ich nicht wählen wollen.
Im übrigen wäre mir bei den TV-Auftritten, für die Unions-Politiker in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel Zeit hatten (gibt vermutlich grad keine Krise, große Gesetzesvorhaben oder ähnlichem, mit denen man sich beschäftigen könnte, wenn man gerade nicht im Aufsichtsrat sitzt), ziemlich viel Wahlkampfrhetorik aufgefallen. Irgendwie scheinen die also selbst nicht deiner Meinung zu sein, dass bis zur Wahl noch sooo viel Zeit ist und man jetzt noch nichts machen möchte (einer Meinung, der ich eigentlich zustimmen würde. Regieren wäre eigentlich angesagt). Stattdessen treten sie fließig unter die Gürtellinie, hinter einfarbig schwarzen Schutzwänden hervor, damit ja keiner zurückschlagen kann.




Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Mieten bezahlbar bleiben. Hat super geklappt.



Haben sie gesagt, dass sie Wohnungsmieten meinen? Die Zubetonierung bisheriger Grünflächen für billige neue Gewerbe(miet)flächen läuft doch ganz gut. Auch der Abriss von reinen Wohnhäusern zugunsten von Neubauten mit weniger Wohnungen und zusätzlich Gewerbeflächen klappt. Also: Wahlversprechen gehalten. Genauso wie die FDP seinerzeit für mehr Netto vom Brutto gesorgt hat - nur halt nicht für Arbeitnehmern. Aber wer das ernsthaft erwartet hat, dem ist sowieso nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja wer Anträge stellt, das Wort Deutschland aus seinem Wahlprogramm zu streichen, hat wohl mit mehr zu kämpfen als mit Haken und Ösen!


Andere Parteien haben ja gleich ihr ganzes Wahlprogramm gestrichen. Wäre ja auch zu experimentell, sich zeitnah festzulegen. Am Ende wird man vom Wähler noch auf irgend etwa festgenagelt und kann keine Akzente mehr setzen ... 

Aber ja, die CDU ist dennoch wandlungsfähig. Das gibt's sogar schwarz auf weiß, äh, sepia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2021)

Irgendwie witzig, der Jurist versucht 3 Soldaten aus Überzeugung zu erklären was Patriotismus ist.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Die Altpartein bekommen meine Stimme eh nicht mehr. 

Da wähle ich lieber AFD. Alles was CDU/CSU können ist mehr Geld aus dem kleinen Mann Pressen egal ob Corona oder nicht.

Alleine durch Corona wurde aufgedeckt was die Altpartein können. 

Korruption und Deutsche Mitbürger zu Sklaven machen.

Als deutscher darf man in manche Länder nicht reisen aber Asyl oder Flüchtlinge dürfen ohne Probleme rein.

Die Regierung hat zu 100% versagt bei der Corona Politik.

Zum Beispiel hier ist ein Dämpferladen in den darf ich rein mit Maske gleich daneben ein Spielwarengeschäft mit gleicher Laden Größe da darf man nicht rein mit Maske.


----------



## Albatros1 (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Altpartein bekommen meine Stimme eh nicht mehr.
> 
> Da wähle ich lieber AFD. Alles was CDU/CSU können ist mehr Geld aus dem kleinen Mann Pressen egal ob Corona oder nicht.
> 
> ...


J


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

Von Volksabstimmungen halte ich nichts. Gerade sehr wichtige Abstimmungen, welche für die Masse unpopulär sind, würde meistens scheitern. Hätte es umfassende Corona-Einschränkungen gegeben wenn das Volk abstimmen könnte? Auch wenn am Anfang, die meisten Bürger laut Umfragen hinter der Regierung standen, kann man sich ausmalen wie so eine Abstimmung ausgehen würde. Aber auch bei anderen Themen welche unpopulär sind. Steuererhöhungen ist klar oder Umweltpolitik oder alles was Einschränkungen bedeutet.

Wer mitentscheiden will muß eben in der Politik aktiv werden. Kann ja in der Lokalpolitik anfangen.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Altpartein bekommen meine Stimme eh nicht mehr.
> Da wähle ich lieber AFD. Alles was CDU/CSU können ist mehr Geld aus dem kleinen Mann Pressen egal ob Corona oder nicht.


Also wählst du eine Partei die bislang eine Wirtschaftspolitik für Besserverdiener anbietet und explizit dem "kleinen Mann" eher Nachteile denn Vorteile beschert. Ergibt Sinn.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Als deutscher darf man in manche Länder nicht reisen aber Asyl oder Flüchtlinge dürfen ohne Probleme rein.


Ja, den Zusammenhang muss man sich halt auch mit harten Drogen herleiten, sonst kommt man da nicht hin.




Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Regierung hat zu 100% versagt bei der Corona Politik.
> 
> Zum Beispiel hier ist ein Dämpferladen in den darf ich rein mit Maske gleich daneben ein Spielwarengeschäft mit gleicher Laden Größe da darf man nicht rein mit Maske.


Die aktuelle Regierung macht nicht alles richtig während Corona, darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren.
Aber eine Partei zu wählen, die Corona verharmlost und gegen Impfungen wettert, nur weil man grade mit den aktuellen Regeln nicht klarkommt, das ist einfach nur massiv dämlich.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Alleine als bekannt wurde das in China so ein Virus ausgebrochen ist sollte man das eigene Land dicht machen.

Wie glaubt die Regierung wohl wie es nach Deutschland usw gekommen ist.

Natürlich durch Einreise durch Flugzeuge,Schiffe usw.

Hauptsache Deutschland ist für Migranten, Asylanten usw offen.

Was durch die falsche Corona Politik alles zerstört wird wird erst in ein paar Jahren richtig zu erkennen sein.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Also wählst du eine Partei die bislang eine Wirtschaftspolitik für Besserverdiener anbietet und explizit dem "kleinen Mann" eher Nachteile denn Vorteile beschert. Ergibt Sinn.
> 
> 
> Ja, den Zusammenhang muss man sich halt auch mit harten Drogen herleiten, sonst kommt man da nicht hin.
> ...


Immer noch besser als die Altpartein. 

Trotzdem werden die Grünen oder CDU weiter auf Öko machen und den kleinen Mann ausnehmen.

Wartet Mal ab was passiert wenn die Grünen an die Macht kommen.

Dann könnt ihr bald die dicken Autos verschrotten lassen da dann das Auto viel zu teuer wird


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2021)

Ich raff es nicht, die Politik macht so viel falsch und es gibt echt diese Typen die meinen sie müssten dann noch etwas erfinden.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Alleine als bekannt wurde das in China so ein Virus ausgebrochen ist sollte man das eigene Land dicht machen.


Bitte nimm das jetzt nicht als Diss, aber du hast absolut keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst.
Sars und Mers kamen vor Covid und es hat in Deutschland niemanden gejuckt. Das Covid SO durchschlagen würde hat niemand erwartet.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Wie glaubt die Regierung wohl wie es nach Deutschland usw gekommen ist.


Wieso glauben. Der erste Fall in Deutschland war bei Webasto, die hatten Reisende aus China da.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hauptsache Deutschland ist für Migranten, Asylanten usw offen.


Was haben Migranten aus Afrika oder dem Nahen Osten damit zu tun, dass chinesische & deutsche Geschäftsreisende das Virus nach Deutschland gebracht haben? Du willst Deutschland beim ersten Husten abschotten? Großartige Idee für ein Land, das sich als Exportweltmeister positioniert.

Du wählst eine Partei die offen sagt, Wirtschaftspolitik für Besserverdiener gestalten zu wollen weil du Angst davor hast, dass die Grünen das eventuell tun. Ergibt Sinn.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Bitte nimm das jetzt nicht als Diss, aber du hast absolut keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst.
> Sars und Mers kamen vor Covid und es hat in Deutschland niemanden gejuckt. Das Covid SO durchschlagen würde hat niemand erwartet.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar aus den armen Ländern kommt kein Corona.

Die Grünen wollen die CO2 Steuer noch um einiges erhöhen aber Deutschland ist ja so stark am CO2 Ausstoß beteiligt von nicht Mal 5%.

Amerika und Asien sind die schlimmsten CO2 Sünder aber macht ja nichts Deutschland hilft wie immer der ganzen Welt.

Nur die eigenen Bürger müssen dafür zahlen.

Was wurde wohl von den Altpartein alles zerstört nicht nur die Rentenkasse.

Aber wählt ruhig weiter die Altpartein wo als erstes die Korruption an erster Stelle steht.

Nach zwei Jahren ist der Zuschuss für die E-Autos auch vorbei ähnlich wie bei Photovoltaik.

Wenn Deutschland grün werden will sollte man nicht erneuerbare Energie kürzen an allen Ecken und Kanten.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

@Dragon AMD : Bist du AfD Wähler?

Edit: Achso, hattest du ja geschrieben... dann mein Beileid.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Amerika und Asien sind die schlimmsten CO2 Sünder aber macht ja nichts Deutschland hilft wie immer der ganzen Welt.


Ach ja Asien und vorallem China werden immer gerne erwähnt.
Wer baut seit 20 Jahren ein riesiges Schienennetz um Inlandsflüge zu ersetzen? China!
Wo bekommst du BEVs deutlich leichter zugelassen als Verbrenner? In Chinas Metropolen
Wer baut Windkraft mächtig aus? China!

Die sind keine Helden deswegen, das ist halt notwendig.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Klar aus den armen Ländern kommt kein Corona.


Weißt du, es gibt genug Idioten, Querdenker und AfD Politiker die sich nicht an die Covid Maßnahmen halten, Schutzsuchende sind, was Covid angeht, das kleinste Risiko. Wir müssen uns keine Sorgen darüber machen ob jemand von der Balkanroute Covid einschleppt.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Grünen wollen die CO2 Steuer noch um einiges erhöhen aber Deutschland ist ja so stark am CO2 Ausstoß beteiligt von nicht Mal 5%. Amerika und Asien sind die schlimmsten CO2 Sünder aber macht ja nichts Deutschland hilft wie immer der ganzen Welt.
> Nur die eigenen Bürger müssen dafür zahlen.


Es wird dich schockieren, aber Trump ist in den USA weg und Biden will zurück ins Pariser Klimaabkommen. Und stell Dir mal vor Deutschland wäre Innovationsträger in Sachen Nachhaltigkeit. Aber ich weiß, es ist einfacher zu rufen "Wer soll das bezahlen" als sich mit der Materie mal ernsthaft auseinander zu setzen.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Was wurde wohl von den Altpartein alles zerstört nicht nur die Rentenkasse.


Ganz offensichtlich auch das Bildungssystem...



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Aber wählt ruhig weiter die Altpartein wo als erstes die Korruption an erster Stelle steht.


Mutige Aussage bei der Liste an Verfehlungen welche die AfD in der Kürze Ihrer Existenz schon gesammelt hat.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

Die AfD müsste nach ihren ganzen Parolen und rechter Hetze eigentlich als verfassungsfeindlich eingestuft und verboten werden. Aber leider bringt sowas nicht viel, da sie dann wieder eine neue Partei gründen.
War ja früher mit ähnlichen Parteien auch schon so.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja Asien und vorallem China werden immer gerne erwähnt.
> Wer baut seit 20 Jahren ein riesiges Schienennetz um Inlandsflüge zu ersetzen? China!
> Wo bekommst du BEVs deutlich leichter zugelassen als Verbrenner? In Chinas Metropolen
> Wer baut Windkraft mächtig aus? China!
> ...


Ich war schon in China so viel smok wie da ist glaubst du nicht.

Da hilft das bisschen auf grün auch nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die AfD müsste nach ihren ganzen Parolen und rechter Hetze eigentlich als verfassungsfeindlich eingestuft und verboten werden. Aber leider bringt sowas nicht viel, da sie dann wieder eine neue Partei gründen.
> War ja früher mit ähnlichen Parteien auch schon so.


Natürlich sind alle von AFD rechtsradikale.

Schön alle über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Natürlich sind alle von AFD rechtsradikale.


Alle nicht aber Einige. Und von denen wird sich einfach nicht genug distanziert.


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Schön alle über einen Kamm scheren.


Das machst du doch ganz gerne wenn man hier so deine Beiträge liest.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alle nicht aber Einige. Und von denen wird sich einfach nicht genug distanziert.
> 
> Das machst du doch ganz gerne wenn man hier so deine Beiträge liest.


Mit den Jahren haben die Altpartein mit ihren hinterlistigen gebaren wohl genug Anhänger gefunden.

Warum sollte man die sonst wählen.

Die Wirtschaft hat nach billigen Arbeitern geschriehen und die Regierung lässt sie rein.

Die Regierung sagt was nun unsere Grundrechte einschränkt was Verfassungswidrig ist. Alle jubeln.

Noch mehr Steuern.Alle jubeln.

Das durch die Corona Politik die Wirtschaft zerstört wird. Alle jubeln.

Das allein Unternehmer pleite gehen ihr Erspartes und Haus verlieren wofür sie Jahrzehnte gearbeitet haben. Alle jubeln.

Das ist keine Regierung.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Regierung sagt was nun unsere Grundrechte einschränkt was Verfassungswidrig ist. Alle jubeln.
> 
> Noch mehr Steuern.Alle jubeln.
> 
> Das durch die Corona Politik die Wirtschaft zerstört wird. Alle jubeln.


Im Grundgesetz stehen aber auch das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit und das Recht auf Leben.
Nicht nur das Recht auf Freiheit.
Das muß die Politik immer wieder sorgfältig neu abwägen.
Und hätten sie nichts unternommen würde es hier aussehen wie aktuell in Indien wo das Gesundheitssystem kollabiert. Das ist für alle dann noch schlimmer und auch teurer.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Grundgesetz stehen aber auch das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit und das Recht auf Leben.
> Nicht nur das Recht auf Freiheit.
> Das muß die Politik immer wieder sorgfältig neu abwägen.
> Und hätten sie nichts unternommen würde es hier aussehen wie aktuell in Indien wo das Gesundheitssystem kollabiert. Das ist für alle dann noch schlimmer und auch teurer.


Unser Gesundheitssystem wurde doch schon seid 2006 von der SPD langsam ruiniert.

Krankenhäuser geschlossen usw.

Aber das macht ja nichts.

Es gibt genug Belege das auch die Intensivbetten reduziert worden sind in Corona. 

So kann man auch die Intensivbetten Zahl nach oben bekommen.

Es wird auch eine Hintertür impfplicht geben denn es wird über die Firmen realisiert.

Bist du nicht geimpft kannst du bei uns nicht mehr als Arbeiter eingesetzt werden.

Das wird kommen. Arbeite bei der Meyer Werft und auch da will der Chef das durch setzten wenn genug Impfstoff vorhanden ist 

Wo ist dann das Recht auf Unversehrtheit.

Am Arsch die Regierung bereitet doch alles schon vor.

Es sieht nur fast keiner.

Einfach Mal mehr Informationen sammeln.

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel wirklich an Corona schwer erkrankt sind und auch gestorben mit Nachweis.

Alleine die Ausgangssperren waren ein Witz, dann ging man halt vor 21 Uhr zur Partie und nach 5 Uhr nach Hause.

Selbst der Lauterbach hat zugegeben das 6 von 10 schnell Tests falsch sind.

Und die Regierung macht alles am inzidenzwert fest.

Welche Virologen haben die Regierung beraten das können nur Dilettanten gewesen sein.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ich war schon in China so viel smok wie da ist glaubst du nicht.


Guten Morgen ich auch.
Aber sehr mutig sowas zu kommentieren. Smog sorgt nämlich eher für das Gegenteil
vom Treibhauseffekt (so ein großer Vulkanausbruch macht die Welt ja auch nicht wärmer).

Ach ja falls deine schlechte Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nicht durch LRS o.Ä. induziert sind
würde ich mal ganz schnell einen Deutschkurs besuchen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ich auch.
> Aber sehr mutig sowas zu kommentieren. Smog sorgt nämlich eher für das Gegenteil
> vom Treibhauseffekt (so ein großer Vulkanausbruch macht die Welt ja auch nicht wärmer).
> 
> ...


Ach nun gleich meckern über Rechtschreibung.

Was anderes fällt dir nicht ein.

Dann verhindere mal einen Vulkanausbruch.

Ach stimmt da ist der Mensch garnicht verantwortlich.

Komisch für den Smog in China sind Menschen verantwortlich.

Erst denken dann schreiben könnte dir helfen.***


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Erst denken dann schreiben könnte dir helfen.


Es geht um Klimaerwärmung und du redest vom Smog.
Smog senkt die Temperatur. SENKT!

*SENKT!*


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht um Klimaerwärmung und du redest vom Smog.
> Smog senkt die Temperatur. SENKT!
> 
> *SENKT!*


Ich bin jetzt bestimmt nicht auf Dragon AMDs Seite, aber mein kleiner Trittin, deine Abhandlung zum Thema Smog in allen Ehren, ist aber so nicht richtig. Sonst müsstest du hier auch vertreten das die "Braunkohleglocken" (Smog) in der ehemaligen DDR, auch die Temperatur gesenkt haben, dann können wir ja auch weiter mit Braunkohle munter Kraftwerke betreiben oder? Ich war auch schon in China und Smog Glocken unterscheiden sich da null, von denen in der ehemaligen DDR und die habe ich sehr life eingeatmet, in Zwickau, Weimar und mehreren Städten im Harz.
Ich glaube er liefert genügend andere Angriffspunkte und das was China jetzt macht, hilft nur sehr rudimentär gegen die 50 Jahre absolute Umweltverschmutzung davor, wo wir hier schon 30-50 Jahre weiter waren, von Filtern, Auflagen und Kraftwerken mit ganz anderen Wirkungsgraden!


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> 1. Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel wirklich an Corona schwer erkrankt sind und auch gestorben mit Nachweis.
> 
> 2. Alleine die Ausgangssperren waren ein Witz, dann ging man halt vor 21 Uhr zur Partie und nach 5 Uhr nach Hause.
> 
> ...


1. Da seit April 2020 wohl alle Toten bei Corona Verdacht extra obduziert werden, alle die öffentlich vom RKI  bekannt gegeben werden.
2. Soclche Leute sollten postwendend ins Gefängnis gehen
3. Belege für diese Behauptung
4. Der ist auch der Entscheidende, alles andere ist nur Beiwerk
5. Die Richtigen, sonst hätten wir jetzt proportional zur Bevölkerung so viele Tote wie die USA oder Brasilien!

PS: Hast du mit Aluhut auf oder ohne deine Posts verfasst?
Eigentlich war mein Post wieder verschwendete Lebenszeit, weil du wahrscheinlich nichts mehr durch deinen Aluhut wahrnimmst.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ist aber so nicht richtig.


Oh doch und wie das richtig ist.
Frag dich mal warum der Klimawandel jetzt so langsam richtig durchschlägt. Weil die
Luft sauberer wird.
Dieser Dreck in der Luft reflektiert Sonneneinstrahlung, deswegen können große
Vulkanausbrüche oder ein Atomkrieg auch kleine Eiszeiten auslösen. Das ist auch die Idee
vom Geoengineering gegen den Klimawandel.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sonst müsstest du hier auch vertreten das die "Braunkohleglocken" (Smog) in der ehemaligen DDR, auch die Temperatur gesenkt haben, dann können wir ja auch weiter mit Braunkohle munter Kraftwerke betreiben oder?


Mit CO Gas kann man auch perfekt Feuer löschen (war mal drin mit Atemschutz holla geht das ab), lass uns das in jeder Schule montieren.
Ups dann killen wir ja hunderte Menschen, wenn das mal auslöst. Aber das Feuer ist aus.

->nur weil es das Klima senkt ist es nicht gleich gut für die Menschen.

->->


			https://www.mpg.de/405815/forschungsSchwerpunkt.pdf
		


Nur schnell überflogen, aber wenn du belegbare Argumente dagegen hast: Her damit


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh doch und wie das richtig ist.
> Frag dich mal warum der Klimawandel jetzt so langsam richtig durchschlägt. Weil die
> Luft sauberer wird.
> Dieser Dreck in der Luft reflektiert Sonneneinstrahlung, deswegen können große
> ...


Und weiter?
Was nützt das jetzt, die müssen doch genauso zurück zur sauberer Luft ohne Smog, also das gleiche durchmachen wie wir seit den 1980er/1990er Jahren, also schlägt es dann doch bei ihnen genauso hart durch, nur zeitversetzt, weil ihre Luft im Moment noch schmutzig ist und unsere wesentlich sauberer.
Was soll daran nun toll sein?
Es trifft doch genau zu was ich über die letzten 50 Jahre gesagt habe, die man jetzt ausbessern will, aber 40 Jahre zu spät kommt auch im Vergleich zu Deutschland, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich wieder abgestritten wird.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Robert Habeck fordert von Linkspartei Bekenntnis zur Nato​
Na da kann der liebe Robert aber lange warten, eher bis er "schwarz" wird!


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Grünen wollen die CO2 Steuer noch um einiges erhöhen


Muss erhöht werden. Massiv sogar. Man muss das eben umverteilen. Der mit einem kleinen CO2 Abdruck bekommt was raus, der mit einem großen Abdruck muss zahlen.
Den perfekten kleinen Abdruck haben Rentner. Also nicht die, die mit dem Suv zum Kreuzfahrtschiff fahren, sondern die, die so gerade über die Runden kommen und nebenbei Flaschen sammeln. 
Seit über 40 Jahren ist der klimawandel Fakt und die Afd behauptet immer noch, dass es ihn nicht gibt.
Grotesk sind die Stimmen aus der Partei, die behaupten, dass es sowieso keinen Treibhauseffekt gibt.
Komisch -- wieso ist es auf der Venus dann so heiß?


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit über 40 Jahren ist der klimawandel Fakt und die Afd behauptet immer noch, dass es ihn nicht gibt.
> Grotesk sind die Stimmen aus der Partei, die behaupten, dass es sowieso keinen Treibhauseffekt gibt.
> Komisch -- wieso ist es auf der Venus dann so heiß?


Dafür muß man nicht mal zur Venus gucken. Alleine die Aufzeichnungen der Wetterdaten hier auf der Erde sprechen für sich. Aber bei der AfD sind ja auch Corona-Leugner. Die leugnen irgendwie alles.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür muß man nicht mal zur Venus gucken. Alleine die Aufzeichnungen der Wetterdaten hier auf der Erde sprechen für sich. Aber bei der AfD sind ja auch Corona-Leugner. Die leugnen irgendwie alles.


Ohne Treibhauseffekt hätten wir hier -15 Grad im Mittel und nicht +18 Grad.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den perfekten kleinen Abdruck haben Rentner. Also nicht die, die mit dem Suv zum Kreuzfahrtschiff fahren, sondern die, die so gerade über die Runden kommen und nebenbei Flaschen sammeln.


Davon gibt es auch so "viele", von 100 Rentnerhaushalten betrifft es 11 die unter 1000€ liegen, die restlichen 89 sind darüber, teilweise weit darüber. Immerhin haben 46 vonn 100 Rentnerhaushalten 2000€ und wesentlich mehr.
Mann sollte das in seine politischen Vorschläge einkalkulieren, sonst wird das eher nichts mit der parlamentarischen Mehrheit!


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Davon gibt es auch so "viele", von 100 Rentnerhaushalten betrifft es 11 die unter 1000€ liegen, die restlichen 89 sind darüber, teilweise weit darüber. Immerhin haben 35 vonn 100 Rentnerhaushalten 2000€ und wesentlich mehr.
> Mann sollte das in seine politischen Vorschläge einkalkulieren, sonst wird das eher nichts mit der parlamentarischen Mehrheit!


Keine Sorge. Die Anzahl der Rentner, die eine geringe Rente beziehen, steigt in den nächsten Jahren stark an.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die Anzahl der Rentner, die eine geringe Rente beziehen, steigt in den nächsten Jahren stark an.


Es wurde vorgerechnet, dass man mindestens 12,50€/h verdienen muß, damit man später, nach dem jetztigen Rentensystem, nicht in Altersarmut rutscht. Und die 12,50€ sind noch knapp bemessen. Damit ist man gerade so über der definierten Armutsgrenze.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die Anzahl der Rentner, die eine geringe Rente beziehen, steigt in den nächsten Jahren stark an.


na ja ich habe die Zahlen nochmal korrigiert, weil ich die über 3000€ vergessen hatte.
Insgesamt haben 65 von 100 Rentnerhaushalten in Deutschland 1500€ und mehr zur Verfügung.
Aber schön das sich der flaschensammel Mythos immer noch hält.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wurde vorgerechnet, dass man mindestens 12,50€/h verdienen muß, damit man später, nach dem jetztigen Rentensystem, nicht in Altersarmut rutscht. Und die 12,50€ sind noch knapp bemessen. Damit ist man gerade so über der definierten Armutsgrenze.


Ich glaube nicht, dass du damit auskommst.
Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis das Rentenniveau abgesenkt wird. 40% am ende oder weniger.
Wenn du also 2000€ Netto hast, sind das dann 800€. Der Sohn meiner Base wohnt zur Miete. 3 Zimmer, um 70qm oder so. 900€ Kalt plus Nebenkosten. Aufm Dorf.
Meine Tochter hat eine wohnung in Hamburg. Eine WG. Ich zahle 1/3, also ihren Beitrag (wieso eigentlich? ), sind 800€.
Mein Sohn fängt im Spätsommer bei der Polizei Hamburg an. Duale Ausbildung. Wohnung? Kannste vergessen. Er wird erst mal bei uns weiter wohnen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber schön das sich der flaschensammel Mythos immer noch hält.


Denkst du echt, dass das ein Mythos ist? wieso kenne ich dann welche, die das machen?


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du also 2000€ Netto hast, sind das dann 800€. Der Sohn meiner Base wohnt zur Miete. 3 Zimmer, um 70qm oder so. 900€ Kalt plus Nebenkosten. Aufm Dorf.
> Meine Tochter hat eine wohnung in Hamburg. Eine WG. Ich zahle 1/3, also ihren Beitrag (wieso eigentlich? :ugly), sind 800€.


Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube dir kein Wort!
Ich wohne in einer Vorstadt von Hannover, 20km bis zur Innenstadt, mit Bus und Straßenbahnanbindung und hier kostet eine normale 70qm² Wohnung zwischen 450-600€ kalt, je nachdem wieviel Wert man auf Komfort und Alter legt. Achja ich bin Aufsichtsrat einer Wohnungsgenossenschaft, also weiss ich sehr genau wovon ich rede.
Wer auf einem Dorf 900€ Kalt für 70qm² zahlt, hat entweder nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank oder hat Hausangestellte! Das gleiche gilt für 800€ für ein WG Zimmer.
Ich selber zahle für 3 Zi 59qm² *Warm* 420€, 20km außerhalb von Hannover mit allen Anbindungen!


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss erhöht werden. Massiv sogar. Man muss das eben umverteilen. Der mit einem kleinen CO2 Abdruck bekommt was raus, der mit einem großen Abdruck muss zahlen.
> Den perfekten kleinen Abdruck haben Rentner. Also nicht die, die mit dem Suv zum Kreuzfahrtschiff fahren, sondern die, die so gerade über die Runden kommen und nebenbei Flaschen sammeln.
> Seit über 40 Jahren ist der klimawandel Fakt und die Afd behauptet immer noch, dass es ihn nicht gibt.
> Grotesk sind die Stimmen aus der Partei, die behaupten, dass es sowieso keinen Treibhauseffekt gibt.
> Komisch -- wieso ist es auf der Venus dann so heiß?


Das will halt keiner zur Kenntnis nehmen,
das wir massiv die Zukunft unserer Kinder und Enkeln versauen. 

Die Wahrheit ist,
das es ein immer "Weiter-So" nicht mehr geben kann,
Wachstum ohne Ende,
maßloses Kohlescheffeln ist out.

Ich möchte keinen Kommunismus,
aber etwas innehalten,
wäre gut


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer auf einem Dorf 900€ Kalt für 70qm² zahlt, hat entweder nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank oder hat Hausangestellte! Das gleiche gilt für 800€ für ein WG Zimmer.


Tja, Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis. Marktwirtschaft eben. Bist du doch ein fan von.
Und Hannover ist nicht Hamburg. In Hannover wohnt niemand freiwillig, Hamburg ist eine Weltstadt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Hannover ist nicht Hamburg. In Hannover wohnt niemand freiwillig, Hamburg ist eine Weltstadt.


Und so eine Einstellung soll ich von meinen Steuern finanzieren?
Träume weiter!


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll daran nun toll sein?


Wieso versuchst du krampfhaft eine Wertung daraus zu lesen? 
Ich korrigiere nur eine fehlerhafte Ansicht, dass Smog das Klima erhöht. Stimmt halt nicht und mehr hab ich nicht gesagt. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Na da kann der liebe Robert aber lange warten, eher bis er "schwarz" wird!


Es gibt auch noch die Ampel bloß keine falsche Scheu.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Natürlich sind alle von AFD rechtsradikale.


Wer behauptet denn, das alle in der AfD rechtsradikal wären? Vollkommener Quatsch.

Einige sind auch rechtsextrem. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radik...e demokratische Grundordnung – gerichtet sind.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Klar aus den armen Ländern kommt kein Corona.


Das Virus hat sich zuerst in den global massiv vernetzten Industrienationen ausgebreitet und ist von dort in die schlechter angebundenen, weniger mobilen armen Länder duchgesickert. Die Richtung ist als genau entgegengesetzt dem, was du behauptet.
Für jemanden, der während des Ausbruchs von Corona nach Europa geflüchtet ist, war die Chance ungefähr vier- bis fünfmal so groß, sich hier anzustecken, als die, einen Infekt einzuschleppen.

Selbst heute ist die Gefahr gering, dass Flüchtlinge das Virus aus ihren Herkunftsländern einschleppen, weil ihre Flucht viel zu lange dauert. Wer bei Aufbruch infiziert war und hier lebend ankommt, gehört zu den Genesenen - und hat ohnehin wenig direkten Kontakt zur heimischen Population.

Da geht von den Flachzangen, die sich ohne Schutzmaßnahmen bei Kundgebungen der Quergläubigen treffen, darunter etliche AfD-Sympathisanten, ein ungleich höheres Risiko aus.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Grünen wollen die CO2 Steuer noch um einiges erhöhen aber Deutschland ist ja so stark am CO2 Ausstoß beteiligt von nicht Mal 5%.
> Amerika und Asien sind die schlimmsten CO2 Sünder aber macht ja nichts Deutschland hilft wie immer der ganzen Welt.


Deutschland macht rund ein Prozent der Weltbevölkerung aus, ist aber für 5% des weltweiten CO2-Ausstoßes verantwortlich.
China macht rund 20% der Weltbevölkerung aus und ist für 28% des weltweiten CO2-Ausstoßes verantwortlich.

Merkst du was? Unser Pro-Kopf-Anteil am weltweiten CO2-Ausstoß ist deutlich höher als der von China.
CO2 schert sich nicht um Nationalitäten.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Was wurde wohl von den Altpartein alles zerstört nicht nur die Rentenkasse.


Dass das Rentensystem nicht mehr funktioniert, ist nicht die Schuld irgend einer Partei, sondern der demografischen Entwicklung: Es gibt immer mehr ältere Menschen, die Rente beziehen und immer weniger junge Menschen, die in die Rentenkassen einzahlen.

Hat die AfD eine Lösung dafür? Oder für überhaupt irgend eines der aktuellen Probleme?



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Aber wählt ruhig weiter die Altpartein wo als erstes die Korruption an erster Stelle steht.


Bei der AfD sind in der vergleichsweise kurzen Zeit ihres Bestehens mehr Mauscheleien geschehen als sogar in der CDU/CSU. Und das will was heißen.

Die AfD wählen und auf weniger Korruption hoffen ist ungefähr so, als ob man vom Regen unter Umgehung der Gosse direkt in die Kloake springt.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Natürlich sind alle von AFD rechtsradikale.
> Schön alle über einen Kamm scheren.


Wer sich mit Schweinen suhlt, muss kein Schwein sein, stinkt aber genauso.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Die Regierung sagt was nun unsere Grundrechte einschränkt was Verfassungswidrig ist. Alle jubeln.


Was verfassungswidrig ist, entscheidet das Verfassungsgericht. Und die haben schon etliche Vorstöße kassiert, andere jedoch als verfassungsgemäß anerkannt.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Noch mehr Steuern.Alle jubeln.


"Mehr Steuern" ist keine Größe. Entscheidend ist, _wer_ höhere Steuern zahlt.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das durch die Corona Politik die Wirtschaft zerstört wird. Alle jubeln.


Genau ... In den Ländern, in denen es keine strengen Maßnahmen gab, boomt ja auch die Wirtschaft.  



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Belege das auch die Intensivbetten reduziert worden sind in Corona.


Würde es dir etwas ausmachen, diese Belege vorzubringen?



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Wo ist dann das Recht auf Unversehrtheit.


Durch einen ungeimpften Mitarbeiter werden alle seine Arbeitskollegen gefährdet.
Was ist höher zu bewerten? Der Anspruch einer Heulsuse oder der aller Mitarbeiter, mit denen selbige Heulsuse regelmäßigen Kontakt hat?



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel wirklich an Corona schwer erkrankt sind und auch gestorben mit Nachweis.


Und mich würde interessieren, wie viele an den Impfungen schwer erkrankt und/oder gestorben sind. Mit Nachweis.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Selbst der Lauterbach hat zugegeben das 6 von 10 schnell Tests falsch sind.


Ich denke, was Lauterbach dazu gesagt hat, solltest du noch einmal ganz genau nachvollziehen.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Welche Virologen haben die Regierung beraten das können nur Dilettanten gewesen sein.


Es kann ja nicht besser werden, wenn überlegene Experten wie du lieber in Foren herumjammern, statt beim RKI zu arbeiten.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Deutschland macht rund ein Prozent der Weltbevölkerung aus, ist aber für 5% des weltweiten CO2-Ausstoßes verantwortlich.
> China macht rund 20% der Weltbevölkerung aus und ist für 28% des weltweiten CO2-Ausstoßes verantwortlich.


Das ist einfach falsch!
Deutschland stösst <2% und *nicht 5%,*der weltweiten Emmissionen aus!








						CO2-Ausstoß weltweit nach Ländern 2021 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2021 war China mit einem Anteil von rund 31 Prozent an den globalen Kohlenstoffdioxid-Emissionen der weltweit größte CO2-Emittent.




					de.statista.com
				




Und auch wenn das jetzt korintenkackermäßig ist, wenn wir mit 83 Millionen 1% der Weltbevölkerung stellen, stellt China mit 1.398 Millionen eher <17% der Weltbevölkerung, wir wollen doch richtig rechnen.
Und somit sind sie dann doch nicht so weit von unserem pro Kopf Verbrauch entfernt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und auch wenn das jetzt korintenkackermäßig ist, wenn wir mit 83 Millionen 1% der Weltbevölkerung stellen, stellt China mit 1.398 Millionen eher <17% der Weltbevölkerung, wir wollen doch richtig rechnen.
> Und somit sind sie dann doch nicht so weit von unserem pro Kopf Verbrauch entfernt.


Deutschland exportiert seinen CO2 Ausstoß gerne. Autoindustrie, Maschinebau, Agrarerzeugnisse. 
Ich finde es eher interessant, wie der CO2 Ausstoß in China angestiegen ist. Immer mehr Chinesen geht es gut, leben in besseren Verhältnissen als früher und damit steigt auch der Energiebedarf.
Und Afrika würde auch gerne mehr Wohlstand haben.
Aber die alten Industriestaaten haben das nun mal zu verantworten, dass es so ist. wie es ist und sie sollten eine Vorreiterrolle einnehmen und anderen Nationen vormachen, dass man so nicht weiter machen muss.
Es spielt keine rolle, wie viel CO2 Deutschland im weltweiten Vergleich ausstößt -- Deutschland hat über viele Jahre davon profitiert und ist jetzt an der Reihe zurück zu geben.
Hoffen wir mal, dass das Urteil  von Karlsruhe was bewirkt.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und auch wenn das jetzt korintenkackermäßig ist, wenn wir mit 83 Millionen 1% der Weltbevölkerung stellen, stellt China mit 1.398 Millionen eher <17% der Weltbevölkerung, wir wollen doch richtig rechnen.
> Und somit sind sie dann doch nicht so weit von unserem pro Kopf Verbrauch entfernt.


Meinetwegen. Und das ändert genau was an meiner Kernaussage, dass der durchschnittliche Deutsche mindestens ebenso viel Verantwortung für die CO2-Reduktion trägt wie der durchschnittliche Chinese, tendenziell jedoch sogar mehr?
(China habe ich übrigens herangezogen, weil es meinem Vorredner zwecks Relativierung ausgewählt wurde. Ich hätte auch die USA oder jede andere beliebige Industrienation nehmen können.)

Der durchschnittliche Pro-Kopf-Ausstoß pro Mensch und Jahr liegt bei fünf Tonnen.
Auf jedem deutschen Kopf entfallen jedoch 8,4 Tonnen.
Auf jeden chinesischen Kopf entfallen 6,85 Tonnen.
Auf jeden US-amerikanischen Kopf entfallen 15,03 Tonnen. (Quelle)

Und das ist die eigentlich relevante Kenngröße, zumal es ja irgendwie logisch ist, dass man für die Versorgung von mehr Menschen _erst einmal_ auch mehr CO2 ausstoßen "darf".
Danach schaut man sich die Abweichung vom weltweiten Durchschnitt an und weiß ungefähr, wer über die Verhältnisse lebt.

Wobei noch zu berücksichtigen ist, dass mit einigen Lebensräumen naturgemäß ein höherer Pro-Kopf-Ausstoß einher geht, dem jedoch kein Einsparungspotential gegenüber steht. Beispielsweise ist es am Polarkreis schwieriger, den Heizbedarf zu reduzieren und gleichzeitig erneuerbar Energie zu erzeugen. Auch stehen nicht überall die selben technischen und finanziellen Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, um zeitnah aktiv zu werden, selbst wenn man das wollte.

Sprich: In der Pflicht stehen zuerst jene, die bereits weit über dem Durchschnitt liegen, ggf. bereits schon sehr lange von ihrem Überausstoß profitieren und die Mittel für eine Reduzierung haben.
Also zu allererst die alten Industrienationen; danach kommen die jüngeren Industrienationen, dann die Schwellenländer und ganz, ganz zum Schluss die Entwicklungsländer.

Und zu welcher Kategorie zählt wohl Deutschland?


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und so eine Einstellung soll ich von meinen Steuern finanzieren?
> Träume weiter!


Der Markt in Hamburg spielt verrückt. Ich komme aus Hamburg und kann bestätigen. Meine Schwester musste sich 6 Monate im Voraus ein WG-Zimmer fürs Studium suchen. Da geht es teilweise nicht nur um den hohen Preis, sondern darum, überhaupt eine Wohngelegenheit zu bekommen. Die Situation is vergleichbar mit dem Grafikkartenmarkt jetzt, um eine Vorstellung zu bekommen. Und ja, einige zahlen 800€, wenn es "schnell" sein muss.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Markt in Hamburg spielt verrückt. Ich komme aus Hamburg und kann bestätigen. Meine Schwester musste sich 6 Monate im Voraus ein WG-Zimmer fürs Studium suchen. Da geht es teilweise nicht nur um den hohen Preis, sondern darum, überhaupt eine Wohngelegenheit zu bekommen. Die Situation is vergleichbar mit dem Grafikkartenmarkt jetzt, um eine Vorstellung zu bekommen. Und ja, einige zahlen 800€, wenn es "schnell" sein muss.


Wenn er selber aus Hamburg kommt, kann das Töchterchen auch zu Hause wohnen, wenn man unbedingt in Hamburg studieren will/muss. Ansonsten gibt es in Deutschland auch noch eine Menge Unis, wo es wohl etwas bezahlbareren Wohnraum gibt, Göttingen, Lüneburg, Gießen, Marburg etc. etc..
Glaubst du zur ZVS Zeiten konnte man sich alles aussuchen? Mich hat hier definitiv der Anspruch gestört, es geht beim Studieren, doch erstmal um die "Bildung" und erst dann um die Stadt.

Natürlich bedeudet das nicht, das man gegen die Hamburger Mieten nichts tun soll, aber ganz Deutschland ist nun nicht Hamburg, Berlin und München, das sollte man auch berücksichtigen, nichts desto trotz, gilt es politisch zu handeln.
Ob die Mietpreisbremse das geeignete Mittel ist, bleibt zu diskutieren.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Donni, es gibt viele Gründe woanders zu studieren. Schwerpunkte,  Bildungsgesetze der Länder, duale Studiengänge, Glück (frag mal bei Studiengängen mit NC). 

Es geht hier nicht nur um Bock.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Bitte nimm das jetzt nicht als Diss, aber du hast absolut keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst.
> Sars und Mers kamen vor Covid und es hat in Deutschland niemanden gejuckt. Das Covid SO durchschlagen würde hat niemand erwartet.



Doch, da haben eigentlich sogar recht viele mit gerechnet, nachdem ~im Februar absehbar wurde, wie sich das Virus ausbreitet und welche Wirkung es hat. Nur leider saß von den vielen keiner in der Regierung, sonst wäre uns zumindest die erste Welle vermutlich erspart geblieben. Stattdessen hatten wir Verantwortliche, die nicht einmal aus ein paar tausend Toten zu lernen in der Lage gewesen sind...




Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland grün werden will sollte man nicht erneuerbare Energie kürzen an allen Ecken und Kanten.



Du musst nochmal das Wahlprogramm deiner Lieblingsvolksverhetzer (sind die eigentlich auch von Springer, wie andere Volks-Produkte?) lesen:
Damit Deutschland grüner wird, muss man laut der "Professorenpartei" AfD mehr CO2 produzieren, damit die Pflanzen schneller wachsen!




Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel wirklich an Corona schwer erkrankt sind und auch gestorben mit Nachweis.



Wieviele kannst du nachlesen, die individuellen Nachweise aufgrund des Datenschutzes insbesondere für Patienren vermutlich nur dann nachlesen, wenn selbst in dem Bereich forschst, einen verdammt guten Grund vorlegen kannst und drölftausend Verschwiegenheitsunerklärungen unterschreibst.



> Selbst der Lauterbach hat zugegeben das 6 von 10 schnell Tests falsch sind.



Quelle, die aus dieser Zeile mehr als eine Verleumdnung machen könnte?




Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ach nun gleich meckern über Rechtschreibung.



Ich bin zwar jemand, der Beschwerden über Rechtschreibung ebenfalls kleinlich findet, aber die Formulierung deiner Posts ist schlimm genug, dass die Lesbarkeit leidet und man sich fragt, was du hier überhaupt willst, wenn "gelesen werden" und diskutieren so offensichtlich nicht dein Ziel ist.
Außerdem ist es arg widersprüchlich, wenn man in jedem zweiten Beitrag gegen Zuwanderung wettert, aber mit jeder Zeile zu erkennen gibt, dass man Deutsch nicht auf dem Niveau eines Muttersprachlers beherrscht.




Don-71 schrieb:


> na ja ich habe die Zahlen nochmal korrigiert, weil ich die über 3000€ vergessen hatte.
> Insgesamt haben 65 von 100 Rentnerhaushalten in Deutschland 1500€ und mehr zur Verfügung.
> Aber schön das sich der flaschensammel Mythos immer noch hält.



1500 Netto oder Brutto? Und wir groß sind die Haushalte im Schnitt? Wenn davon noch Versicherung und ggf. Steuern abgehen sind 1500 ziemlich wenig für Miete und Bedarf von zwei Personen. Nicht unbedingt akute Armut, aber ein CO2-intensives Mittelschit+-Leben ist da kaum noch drin.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass das Rentensystem nicht mehr funktioniert, ist nicht die Schuld irgend einer Partei, sondern der demografischen Entwicklung: Es gibt immer mehr ältere Menschen, die Rente beziehen und immer weniger junge Menschen, die in die Rentenkassen einzahlen.



Naja.... Es sind schon Parteien, die festgelegt haben, wer und wieviel in die Rente eingezahlt wird und wer und wieviel davon durchgefüttert wird und dass das ganze überhaupt als unmittelbar umlagen finanziertes Prinzip arbeitet hat auch kein ätherisches Wesen mit grauem Bart/gelbem Sari/weißem Turban/pinker Mähne festgelegt. Die Rentenprobleme, die wir im Moment haben, sind seit über 70 Jahren absehbar und jeder, der seitdem mal eine größere Regierungsbeteiligung hatte und jeder, der Parteien mit den Prioritäten wir die, die an der Macht waren, gewählt hat, trägt eine Mitschuld daran.



> Hat die AfD eine Lösung dafür? Oder für überhaupt irgend eines der aktuellen Probleme?



Das Problem "Lügenpresse hat nichts absurdes, worüber sie schreiben könnte" hat die AfD nachhaltig gelöst.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass das Urteil  von Karlsruhe was bewirkt.



Es bewirkt den Ausstoß von noch mehr heißer Luft...


----------



## Don-71 (9. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1500 Netto oder Brutto? Und wir groß sind die Haushalte im Schnitt? Wenn davon noch Versicherung und ggf. Steuern abgehen sind 1500 ziemlich wenig für Miete und Bedarf von zwei Personen. Nicht unbedingt akute Armut, aber ein CO2-intensives Mittelschit+-Leben ist da kaum noch drin.


Nein das ist Netto und maximal 2 Personen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn er selber aus Hamburg kommt, kann das Töchterchen auch zu Hause wohnen, wenn man unbedingt in Hamburg studieren will/muss. Ansonsten gibt es in Deutschland auch noch eine Menge Unis, wo es wohl etwas bezahlbareren Wohnraum gibt, Göttingen, Lüneburg, Gießen, Marburg etc. etc..
> Glaubst du zur ZVS Zeiten konnte man sich alles aussuchen? Mich hat hier definitiv der Anspruch gestört, es geht beim Studieren, doch erstmal um die "Bildung" und erst dann um die Stadt.
> 
> [...]


 Man kriegt aber nicht an jedem Ort bzw. an jeder Hochschule eine gleich gute Bildung geboten oder den Studiengang, der nunmal optimal für einen scheint. Das mal abgesehen von den vielen Provinzhäschen, die gerne mal Großstadtluft in Hamburg, Berlin, Köln, Frankfurt oder München schnuppern wollen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn er selber aus Hamburg kommt, kann das Töchterchen auch zu Hause wohnen, wenn man unbedingt in Hamburg studieren will/muss.


Ich wohne 60km nördlich von Hamburg.
Meine Tochter wollte eben unabhängig werden und hatte das Angebot mit zwei Freundinnen eine Wohnung zu mieten.
Natürlich ist die teuer, aber eben auch groß. 5 zimmer sind nicht wenig. Das kostet eben.
Dazu kommt, dass sie aktuell kein Geld verdient. Früher hat sie gekellnert oder sonst was gemacht. Seit Corona alles vorbei und bevor sie ausziehen muss, übernehme ich eben die Miete.
Mein Vetter wohnt seit seiner scheidung in einer neuen wohnung. Der zahlt 700€ kalt für eine 2 1/2 zimmer Wohnung.
Die Preise sind schlicht kaputt. Finde ich schlimm, aber was willst du machen? Mal eben 60.000 neue wohnungen bauen? Nicht einfach.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja.... Es sind schon Parteien, die festgelegt haben, wer und wieviel in die Rente eingezahlt wird und wer und wieviel davon durchgefüttert wird und dass das ganze überhaupt als unmittelbar umlagen finanziertes Prinzip arbeitet hat auch kein ätherisches Wesen mit grauem Bart/gelbem Sari/weißem Turban/pinker Mähne festgelegt. Die Rentenprobleme, die wir im Moment haben, sind seit über 70 Jahren absehbar und jeder, der seitdem mal eine größere Regierungsbeteiligung hatte und jeder, der Parteien mit den Prioritäten wir die, die an der Macht waren, gewählt hat, trägt eine Mitschuld daran.


Das stimmt natürlich, den Zeitrahmen sehe ich allerdings anders. In den 50ern bestand tatsächlich kein Handlungsbedarf, denn die Löhne stiegen, die Einzahlungen dementsprechend auch, man konnte Geld ansparen und es durch Verzinsung mehren - und die Babyboomer ließen vermuten, das auch die Staffelübergabe weiterhin klappen würde.

Tja, und als es dann vor rund 40 Jahren deutlich wurde, hätte man an einem Rentensystem rütteln müssen, dass aus "teutonischer" Sicht eben doch von einer gottgleichen Instanz initiiert wurde - und niemand wollte der sein, der den Generationenvertrag aufkündigt und _irgend einer_ Generation erklären muss, dass sie zum Wohle kommender kürzer treten muss. Statt dessen wird jetzt eine Salamitaktik gefahren, nach der man den Leuten erklärt, dass sie von dem, was sie nun weniger haben, doch bitte höhere Lebenserhaltungskosten bestreiten und eine kapitalgedeckte Altersvorsorge aufbauen möchten.

Und wie gesagt, die AfD hat da erst recht keine Lösungen. Die reden ihrer Zielgruppe zum Munde, es wäre genug für Oma und Opa da, wenn man nicht diese ganzen Flüchtlinge durchfüttern müsste. Das kann zwar jeder einigermaßen helle Grundschüler mit Taschenrechner in fünf Minuten widerlegen, aber bei den braunblauen Hirnentkernten fällt das natürlich trotzdem auf fruchtbaren Boden.

Um das Rentensystem tatsächlich zu reformieren, währen meines Erachtens inzwischen Umwälzungen erforderlich, die über das Rentensystem selbst weit hinausgehen. Und die werden dann ja doch eher kritisch beäugt, egal wie nötig sie sind. Da lässt man das Ganze lieber zusammenfallen und jede Fraktion spinnt sich danach ihr ganz eigenes Märchen, wer daran Schuld gewesen sei.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Um das Rentensystem tatsächlich zu reformieren, währen meines Erachtens inzwischen Umwälzungen erforderlich, die über das Rentensystem selbst weit hinausgehen. Und die werden dann ja doch eher kritisch beäugt, egal wie nötig sie sind. Da lässt man das Ganze lieber zusammenfallen und jede Fraktion spinnt sich danach ihr ganz eigenes Märchen, wer daran Schuld gewesen sei.


So wird es kommen. Das Rentensystem hat eigentlich viel mehr in der BRD kaputt gemacht als nur Oma und Opa arm dranzulassen. Die Leute haben sich darauf wie blind verlassen, wodurch sich die Familie als die grundlegende Einheit so langsam gelöst hat. An Stelle irgendwie 2 Kinder zu haben, ist man jedes Jahr zwei Mal im Urlaub gewesen, Kinder wurden zum "Luxus". Die Generation Einzelkinder (Ich, sich selbst und meins) wuchs langsam heran, ohne je Not gesehen zu haben oder etwas mit anderen teilen zu müssen. Das System hat Familien wortwörtlich bestraft. Kinder zu haben macht einen armutsgefährdet. Wie bescheuert muss so ein System sein?  Genau die Generation schreit am meisten nach "sozialer" Gerechtigkeit.
Jetzt haben wir eine eher ältere Generation, die größenteils mit den "altbewährten" Methoden die Karre gegen die Wand fahren will. Die Jungen sollen gefälligst zahlen, zuhören und gehorchen  Es gäbe den Generationsvertrag, Punkt! 
Es gibt Länder, sie sind vieel weiter. Das wäre z.B. Japan. Sie sind der perfekte Fallbeispiel, wie man mit Migration nicht umgehen sollte. Die USA sind ein erschrekendes Beispiel, wie man neue Minderheiten nicht ignorieren sollte.
Kanada ziegt eigentlich, wie es am besten funktioniert.
Tja, jemand hat die vorige Generation verbockt. Warum sollen diejenigen, die nichts zu sagen hatten, die Suppe ausbaden? Man will diesen Schlamassel mit der Einwanderung retten. Man kann über Flüchtlinge halten, was man will, bei ihnen ist die grundlegende Einheit, die Familie, intakt vorhanden. Sie teilen miteinander, sorgen füreinander, streben aktiv nach Glück. Natürlich entsprechen sie nicht vollkommen unseren Standards (manche davon sind total bescheuert, es fällt einem nicht auf, da es keinen Vergleich gibt), aber wir brauchen sie. Eine Beziehung hat immer zwei Seiten, man muss auf sie zugehen und sie müssen auch auf uns zugehen. Dieselbe alte Garde tut dann so, als wären diese Menschen Ungeziffer, ignorieren sie und dann wundern sich, warum Parallelgesellschaften entstehen.

Ich, als konservativer Nazi (für die Linken ist jeder Nazi, der zu Mitte gehört, mittlerweile wird der Begriff inflationär benutzt, Schade um die echten Naziopfer des WW2), war froh, dass es Gretchen und andere gab, die sich aktiv politisch mit Fridays for Future eingesetzt haben. Ich bin nicht mit allem einverstanden, womit sie werben, allerdings gab es endlich mal Widerstand und Kritik von Jungendlichen am Status Quo. Ich meine, wir können so wie jetzt weitermachen, irgendwann wird das Geld nicht das Papier wert sein, auf dem es gedruckt ist. Es wird nix zu essen geben, man wird verhungern, nur weil sich die Generation davor ständig an irgendwelchen unendlichen Wachstumsprognosen aufgegeilt hat.

Und dann gibt es die Populisten auf allen Seiten, die auf Rattenfang gehen, an Stelle die wirklichen Probleme anzugehen wie der ausufernde Niedriglohnsektor, ein Steuersatz, der den meisten eine effektive Altervorsorge verwehrt, Erstickung der Familien durch versteckte Kosten etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, den Zeitrahmen sehe ich allerdings anders. In den 50ern bestand tatsächlich kein Handlungsbedarf, denn die Löhne stiegen, die Einzahlungen dementsprechend auch, man konnte Geld ansparen und es durch Verzinsung mehren - und die Babyboomer ließen vermuten, das auch die Staffelübergabe weiterhin klappen würde.



Auch in den 50ern war schon absehbar, dass auf der Welt nicht endlos Platz für Menschen ist und das man Zinsen nicht essen kann, sondern sie ohne eine entsprechende Produktivitäswachstum schlicht Inflation darstellen und das ein Produktivitätswachstum, dass die Rentenüberschüsse produzieren könnte, ebenfalls nicht unbegrenzt auf Rohstoffen aufbauen kann. Und mit "absehbar" meine ich nicht "ein paar Wissenschaftler hätten es sich denken können", sondern "es wurde schon 30 Jahre vorher disktutiert".

Bekannt war es noch länger, nur hat in einer Monarchie halt niemand disktuiert, weswegen die ursprünglichen Rentenpläne zur Einführung auch nur von einer Rentendauer von wenigen Jahren ausgingen. Die bereits von der Generation der 50er angestrebten 10-15 Jahre Rentnerdasein waren bereits eine Finanzierungslücke mit Ansage. Das einzige, was man dem Jahrzehnt (nicht aber der damaligen Bevölkerung, denn die hat auch in anderen Jahrzehnten gelebt) zu gute halten kann: Sie hatten wirklich dringendere Probleme zu lösen. Die mangelnde Entanzifizierung war weitaus übler als das verschobene Rentenproblem (und die einhergehende Fortführung von Großbesitzlinien und damit Vermögensunterschieden in der BRD stellt sogar eine gewisse Verknüpfung zwischen beidem her), aber spätestens in den 60ern war man nicht mehr mit Wiederaufbau ausgelastet und sich trotzdem weder dem einen noch dem anderen Problem angenommen. (Und stattdessen die Grundlage für einige weitere Krisen gelegt, die uns heute belasten.)



> Tja, und als es dann vor rund 40 Jahren deutlich wurde, hätte man an einem Rentensystem rütteln müssen, dass aus "teutonischer" Sicht eben doch von einer gottgleichen Instanz initiiert wurde - und niemand wollte der sein, der den Generationenvertrag aufkündigt und _irgend einer_ Generation erklären muss, dass sie zum Wohle kommender kürzer treten muss.



Mit Leuten, die Fehler zu ihrem eigenen Nutzen weitertragen, habe ich wenig Mitleid. Vorschlag: Wir gleichen zur Abwechslung mal die Renten im Westen an die im Osten an (den Rentnern aus den neuen Ländern kann man nur bedingt vorwerfen, dass sie eine Regierung gewählt hätten, die so einen Schlamassel hinterlassen hat - zumal das System in der DDR aufgrund der anderen Arbeitsmarktpolitik ohnehin besser aufging) und die Pensionen für Politiker gleich mit. Und zwar letztere so, dass die absolut pro Gesamtbevölkerung gezahlte Menge in allen Bundesländern gleich ist.
Das gesparte Geld können wir dann in den Aufbau eines modernen Verkehrssystems stecken. Oder einer nachhaltigen Energieversorgung. Oder in marode Infrastruktur. Oder in die Atommüllendlagerung. Oder in eines der 136 anderen bodenlosen Fässer, dass diejenigen, die heute Rente/Pension ab 63 kassieren möchten, hinterlassen haben.



> Um das Rentensystem tatsächlich zu reformieren, währen meines Erachtens inzwischen Umwälzungen erforderlich, die über das Rentensystem selbst weit hinausgehen. Und die werden dann ja doch eher kritisch beäugt, egal wie nötig sie sind. Da lässt man das Ganze lieber zusammenfallen und jede Fraktion spinnt sich danach ihr ganz eigenes Märchen, wer daran Schuld gewesen sei.



Dieser Satz gilt halt seit den 70ern. Man sieht ein Problem und steckt den Kopf in den Sand. (Ausgenommen der kurze Lichtblick mit der Anhebung des Rentenalters. Nicht ausgenommen die Riester-Katastrophe)
Was soll man auch anders erwarten, wenn bei der Mehrheit der Wählenden und bei allen Entscheidungsträgern die Summe aus bereits absolvierten Arbeitsjahren und zu erwartenden Rentenjahren größer ist, als die noch zu absolvierenden Arbeitsjahre, sodass man sich mit einer Änderung ins eigene Fleisch schneiden würde? Genau die gleiche nach-mir-die-Sindflut-Einstellung wie bei Umweltschutz, Klimaschutz, Bildungspolitik, Verkehr,... . Überall liegen die Probleme seit Jahrzehnten aus dem Tisch, überall ist klar dass eine frühzeitige Lösung über den gesamten Zeitraum BILLIONEN Euro (bzw. DM) sparen würde und überall wird maximal 20% der nötigen Energie investiert und davon 15 ins über-sich-selber-reden, maximal 5 in das, was eigentlich nötig wäre.
Sind übrigens auch die Gleichen, die ein halbes Jahr lang von "Solidarität" geredet haben, als es darum ging, dass Leute wie sie als erste geimpft werden und jetzt nichts mehr davon wissen sollen als es um Gleichbehandlung für alle geht, bis jeder ein Impfangebot bekommen hat.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch in den 50ern war schon absehbar, dass auf der Welt nicht endlos Platz für Menschen ist und das man Zinsen nicht essen kann, sondern sie ohne eine entsprechende Produktivitäswachstum schlicht Inflation darstellen und das ein Produktivitätswachstum, dass die Rentenüberschüsse produzieren könnte, ebenfalls nicht unbegrenzt auf Rohstoffen aufbauen kann. Und mit "absehbar" meine ich nicht "ein paar Wissenschaftler hätten es sich denken können", sondern "es wurde schon 30 Jahre vorher disktutiert".


Was dann wiederum weniger ein Problem der deutschen Parteienlandschaft, als vielmehr ein systemimmanentes ist.

Parteien, welche die Grenzen des Marktes nicht nur kannten, sondern auch aktiv proklamierten, gab es ja. Die hatten aber nichts zu melden, weil die meisten Wähler nicht wollten, dass die etwas zu melden haben. Das lag sicherlich auch an deren sonstiger Agenda, aber letztendlich ist fehlt einfach der gesellschaftliche Wille.

Wer von den regierenden Parteien hätte genau was tun sollen/müssen? Und wer wäre damit durchgekommen?


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wohne 60km nördlich von Hamburg.
> Meine Tochter wollte eben unabhängig werden und hatte das Angebot mit zwei Freundinnen eine Wohnung zu mieten.
> Natürlich ist die teuer, aber eben auch groß. 5 zimmer sind nicht wenig. Das kostet eben.
> Dazu kommt, dass sie aktuell kein Geld verdient. Früher hat sie gekellnert oder sonst was gemacht. Seit Corona alles vorbei und bevor sie ausziehen muss, übernehme ich eben die Miete.
> ...


7


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> 700 für 2,5 Zimmer. Relativ günstig würde ich sagen. Da müßte ich schon einige Zeit suchen.


Wer die schlechte Luft und den Lärm der Großstadt genießen möchte, muss sich das eben auch leisten können. Hier würde ein Vermieter einfach "verschwinden" wenn der so viel Kohle verlangen würde.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer die schlechte Luft und den Lärm der Großstadt genießen möchte, muss sich das eben auch leisten können. Hier würde ein Vermieter einfach "verschwinden" wenn der so viel Kohle verlangen würde.


Dagegen wäre Enteignung auch - oder gerade - aus Sicht des Vermieters vermutlich die pfleglichere Lösung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was dann wiederum weniger ein Problem der deutschen Parteienlandschaft, als vielmehr ein systemimmanentes ist.
> 
> Parteien, welche die Grenzen des Marktes nicht nur kannten, sondern auch aktiv proklamierten, gab es ja. Die hatten aber nichts zu melden, weil die meisten Wähler nicht wollten, dass die etwas zu melden haben. Das lag sicherlich auch an deren sonstiger Agenda, aber letztendlich ist fehlt einfach der gesellschaftliche Wille.
> 
> Wer von den regierenden Parteien hätte genau was tun sollen/müssen? Und wer wäre damit durchgekommen?



Ich klage sowohl die Regierungsparteien als auch ihre Wähler an. Es gehört auch zum Job ersterer, letzteren unangenehme Themen rüberzubringen und nicht mit auf den Schwächsten, also kommende Generationen, einzutreten. Wer diesem Anspruch nicht gerecht wird, braucht sich auch nicht mit "das ist systemimmanent", dem "gesellschaftlichen Wille" oder "der Wähler" herausreden. Es gibt eine zusammenlebende und zusammen handelnde Bevölkerung sowie für die Organisation dieses Zusammenlebens von dieser Bevölkerung ins Leben gerufene Institutionen. Nichts davon unterliegt einem höheren Wesen, dem man ohnmächtig ausgeliefert ist. Die einzigen, die in Bezug auf ein Problem nicht auch Täter sind diejenigen, die sich zeitlebens dagegen bemüht haben, aber kalt gestellt wurden. Aber das ist in einer Demokratie per Definition eine Minderheit. Berücksichtigt man die Schwankungen in den Wahlergebnissen bei gleichbleibender Politik sogar eine ziemlich kleine Minderheit; irgendwann hat fast jeder mal mitgemacht.
(Sogar ich geb offen zu, einmal SPD gewählt zu haben. Allerdings war die Alternative Stoiber, weswegen ich mir das trotz Riester, HartzIV-Sanktionen und Autopolitik bis heute verzeihen kann  .)


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer die schlechte Luft und den Lärm der Großstadt genießen möchte, muss sich das eben auch leisten können. Hier würde ein Vermieter einfach "verschwinden" wenn der so viel Kohle verlangen würde.


Ich meinte damit nicht die Innenstadt. Dort wäre es das doppelte. Ich meinte Vororte.
In der Stadt selbst kostet schon ein TG Stellplatz 150 -300 Euro.


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dagegen wäre Enteignung auch - oder gerade - aus Sicht des Vermieters vermutlich die pfleglichere Lösung.


"Enteignen" ist ja nur ein schlimmeres Wort für "muß verkaufen, wenn der Preis für den Vermieter stimmt"...bei einer richtigen Enteignung würde ich an Stelle des Vermieters alles niederbrennen. 
Die Lösung ist, einfach nicht mieten, aber dafür sind die Leute zu faul und bequem, warum sollten die Vermieter also die Preise senken, wenn sie trotzdem bezahlt werden!?


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit nicht die Innenstadt. Dort wäre es das doppelte. Ich meinte Vororte.
> In der Stadt selbst kostet schon ein TG Stellplatz 150 -300 Euro.


Falschen Vorort gewählt.
Für 700€ im Monat(Kredite) kauft man sich hier schon ganze Häuser mit Grundstück.
Was ist ein TG Stellplatz?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Einfach auf Wasser verzichten wenn die Preise zu hoch sind.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> "Enteignen" ist ja nur ein schlimmeres Wort für "muß verkaufen, wenn der Preis für den Vermieter stimmt"...bei einer richtigen Enteignung würde ich an Stelle des Vermieters alles niederbrennen.
> Die Lösung ist, einfach nicht mieten, aber dafür sind die Leute zu faul und bequem, warum sollten die Vermieter also die Preise senken, wenn sie trotzdem bezahlt werden!?
> 
> Falschen Vorort gewählt.
> ...


T


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> TG, Tiefgarage. Sorry.


Sowas kostet bei uns auch ein paar Scheinchen, hab ich gehört. Wobei ich das auch als gerechtfertigt sehe, weil sowas nunmal Luxus ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sowas kostet bei uns auch ein paar Scheinchen, hab ich gehört. Wobei ich das auch als gerechtfertigt sehe, weil sowas nunmal Luxus ist.


N


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Es gibt halt zu viele Autos, man kann bei mir in der Kleinstadt schon fast einen Falschparker pro 100m zählen. Richtig geil wenn auch Bushaltestellen zugeparkt werden. 
Oder Feuerwehrzufahrten, Fahrradwege, Kreuzungen etc 

Ich sag mal so, die wenigsten sind Handwerker, Pflegedienste etc. 
Ich meine DHL auf dem Fahrradweg nervt auch, ist auch verboten, aber das ist was ganz anderes als Max Muster der dort über Nacht parkt.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

N


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

Es gibt immer mehr Autos, Zulassungszahlen sind behördlich verfügbar. 
Alleine wenn ich bei meinen Eltern bin, viele in meinem Alter wohnen noch bei ihren Eltern und die meisten davon haben jetzt auch ein Auto. Da wohnen also nicht mehr Menschen als vorher, aber es sind mehr Autos


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt immer mehr Autos, Zulassungszahlen sind behördlich verfügbar.
> Alleine wenn ich bei meinen Eltern bin, viele in meinem Alter wohnen noch bei ihren Eltern und die meisten davon haben jetzt auch ein Auto. Da wohnen also nicht mehr Menschen als vorher, aber es sind mehr Autos


I


----------



## Eckism (10. Mai 2021)

Da sollte man sich leider dran gewöhnen...Hassobjekt Auto.

In Innenstädten kann ich das aber auch durchaus irgendwo verstehen, da sollte man die Wohnung den Autolosen Leuten lassen. Die haben eh mehr Geld um hohe Mieten zu bezahlen.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Bäume sind extrem wichtig um das Klima in der Stadt zu regulieren und die Aufenthaltsqualität zu verbessern. Parkplätze durch Bäume zu ersetzen ist Klimaschutz und wertet das Quartier erhbelich auf, wenn es um die Lebensqualität geht. Wir brauchen autofreie Städte.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bäume sind extrem wichtig um das Klima in der Stadt zu regulieren und die Aufenthaltsqualität zu verbessern. Parkplätze durch Bäume zu ersetzen ist Klimaschutz und wertet das Quartier erhbelich auf, wenn es um die Lebensqualität geht. Wir brauchen autofreie Städte.


An sich kein Einwand meinerseits. Allerdings müssen diese Städte dann auch grundsätzlich so konstruiert bzw. modernisiert und ausgestattet sein, dass man darin _tatsächlich_ aufs Auto verzichten kann.

Es ist nicht repräsentativ, aber ich kenne niemanden, der sich zum Vergnügen mit dem Auto durch Innenstädte quält. Dort, wo man nicht muss, haben die Leute liebend gerne keine Autos bzw. parken die anderweitig benötigten fahrbaren Untersätze außerhalb.

Vermutlich würde sogar @Eckism, unser foreneigener Auto-Fetischist , ohne Murren und Knurren darauf verzichten, wenn er sich und ggf. seine Arbeitsausrüstung ohne Auto zu jedem benötigten Punkt innerhalb von Städten bekäme.


----------



## Eckism (10. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde sogar @Eckism, unser foreneigener Auto-Fetischist , ohne Murren und Knurren darauf verzichten, wenn er sich und ggf. seine Arbeitsausrüstung ohne Auto zu jedem benötigten Punkt innerhalb von Städten bekäme.


Nein.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> An sich kein Einwand meinerseits. Allerdings müssen diese Städte dann auch grundsätzlich so konstruiert bzw. modernisiert und ausgestattet sein, dass man darin _tatsächlich_ aufs Auto verzichten kann.



So isses. Einseitige  Hürden zu schaffen für Autobesitzer kann nicht die Lösung sein wenn es keine Alternativen gibt.
Man kann nicht das Auto abschaffen ohne den öffentlichen Personennah- und Fernverkehr sowie die Fahrradwegeinfrastruktur deutlich auszubauen.

In  Heidelberg hatten die Grünen eine sogenannte (selbstgenannte) Giftliste mit Maßnahmen die umgesetzt werden sollten nach erfolgreicher Wahl, darunter ein drastisch verteuerter Anwohner Parkausweis. Das ist halt sinnlos wenn es kein alternatives Angebot gibt wie diese Menschen von jetzt auf nachher Ihr Leben gestalten sollen, ein Leben dass Sie nunmal auf individuelle Mobilität bislang ausgerichtet haben.

Es ist richtig und wichtig mittelfristig die Anzahl an Autos insgesamt zu reduzieren, dies einseitig auf Kosten der Autobesitzer zu tun ist nicht zielführend, fördert nur Widerstand und lässt dann vernünftige Konzepte auf Kritik stoßen, welche diese garnicht verdient haben.

Aber h0ffg4ng, das kostet Geld und dauert ewig...
No Shit, aber was ist die Alternative? Es auf biegen und brechen durchdrücken, radikalen Parteien Zulauf zu gewähren und dann zurück nach 1980? Es wird IMMER Menschen geben die nicht auf das Auto verzichten können, Ärzte im Bereitschaftsdienst z.b. "komm schnell, wir brauchen dich - ja ok, Bus fährt Nachts nur alle 2 Stunden..:" Dagegen gibt es genügend Mitmenschen, die bereits heute zu diesem Schritt bereit sind, wenn es entsprechende Alternativen gibt. Die Krux ist, die Balance zu finden.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Wer die Alternativen verbessern will, wird dem motorisierten Individualverkehr wehtun müssen. Wenn man auf allen zwei- und mehrspurigen Straßen einfach eine Spur in eine Radspur - ggf. mit Bussen - umwandelt, dann erreicht man sofort eine Verbesserung für den Radverkehr. Mit Pop-up Radwegen kann man so etwas heute in Tagen machen. Wichtig ist aber endlich den Leuten ehrlich zu sagen, dass die Zeit des Auto abläuft.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

Hier in der Straße aufs Fahrrad umsteigen ist fast unmöglich bzw. mit erheblichen Einschränkungen verbunden.
2 Fahrspuren und auf beiden Seiten der Straße nur ein Gehweg, kein Fahrradweg oder Fahrradstreifen.
Wäre auch beides quasi nicht umsetzbar, weil es eine vielbefahrene Allee ist inkl. Bussen.
Aber neben den "öffentlichen" Problemen, weil die Gemeinde/Stadt zuständig ist, haben wir hier noch ein ganz solides "privates" Problem: 
Bei uns am und im Haus (wie bei den meisten hier in der Straße) gibt es nicht einmal Fahrradstellplätze.
Wenn hier 6 Parteien ihre Fahrräder unterbringen wollten, müsste der Vermieter groß investieren.

Also autofreie Innenstädte schön und gut, aber erst auf sehr lange Sicht auch praktisch umsetzbar.
Zumindest hier in Hamburg, wenn man mal die _richtige_ Innenstadt ausklammert. Viele Wohngegenden hier sind aber entweder bisher nicht aufs Fahrrad ausgelegt (s.o.) und/oder sehr schlecht an den ÖPNV angebunden.

Hamburg tut jetzt sehr viel fürs Fahrrad und baut an sehr vielen Stellen Velorouten, Fahrradwege/Streifen und auch der ÖPNV verbessert sich allmählich. Aber das dauert halt alles... Ich werde davon nicht mehr groß profitieren können. Ich hoffe meine Kinder dann aber in 15-20 Jahren.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer die Alternativen verbessern will, wird dem motorisierten Individualverkehr wehtun müssen.


Das ist keine Frage, nur wer ausschließlich dem Individualverkehr wehtut, aber an keiner anderen Stellschraube dreht, der macht was falsch. Mobilität der Zukunft wird nicht ohne Schmerzen für viele Beteiligte umsetzbar sein, aber zu erwarten, dass man nur Nachteile implementiert und von den Menschen erwartet impraktikable Lösungen zu akzeptieren, dass funktioniert in einer Demokratie nicht auf Dauer.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wichtig ist aber endlich den Leuten ehrlich zu sagen, dass die Zeit des Auto abläuft.


Oder zumindest, dass die Zeit des "jeder kann ein, oder besser mehrere Autos haben" abläuft.
Es wird immer Berufe geben die nicht  aufs Auto verzichten können, bzw. der Verzicht hier wäre für die Allgemeinheit ein größerer Schaden als diese Personen Auto fahren zu lassen.

Und nein, zu glauben man könne alle Verbrenner mit Elektroautos ersetzen ist keine echte Lösung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Mieten bezahlbar bleiben. Hat super geklappt.



Hat es tatsächlich. Die Mieten sind bezahlbar.

Nehmen wir doch z.B. München, was gerne als Beispiel genannt wird.

https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...ge/leerstandsquote-von-wohnungen-in-muenchen/

Die letzten 10 Jahren liegt die Leerstandsquote unter 1 %, davon die letzten 5 Jahre bei 0,2 %.

Scheinbar können die Mieten also bezahlt werden.


----------



## Eckism (10. Mai 2021)

18,61€ pro Quadratmeter.   
Unsere Wohnung im Obergeschoss von nem freistehenden Haus mit Grundstück und vielen Parkplätzen liegt bei etwas über 5€.
Natürlich wohnen nur wir drin...


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die letzten 10 Jahren liegt die Leerstandsquote unter 1 %, davon die letzten 5 Jahre bei 0,2 %.
> 
> Scheinbar können die Mieten also bezahlt werden.


Da kannst du mal sehen. dass man eine Statistik auch ins Klo werfen kann, weil sie nichts taugt.
Der Mietpreis pro qm liegt in München derzeit bei 23€.
Macht bei einer 70qm Wohnung also 1600€. Hamburg ist dagegen also spottbillig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du mal sehen. dass man eine Statistik auch ins Klo werfen kann, weil sie nichts taugt.



Und kannst du auch ausführen, warum sie nichts taugt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mietpreis pro qm liegt in München derzeit bei 23€.



Und? Was hat das mit meiner These zu tun? 

Ich habe doch deutlich gezeigt, dass München eine Leerstandsquote unter 1 % hat.  Letzten Endes kann der MIetpreis pro qm von €23 also bezahlt werden. Ergo sind die Mieten bezahlbar.



Threshold schrieb:


> Macht bei einer 70qm Wohnung also 1600€. Hamburg ist dagegen also spottbillig.



Siehe zuvor. Was hat das mit der These zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe zuvor. Was hat das mit der These zu tun?


Dass mieten nur für die bezahlbar bleiben. die auch das nötige geld verdienen.
Welcher Arbeitnehmer kann denn bitte 1600€ miete zahlen und dann noch leben?
Oder anders gefragt, wie viel muss man monatlich verdienen um diese miete zahlen zu können?
Natürlich wirst du immer welche finden, die diese Mieten zahlen werden, denn es bleibt ihnen ja nichts übrig. Aber was ist die Konsequenz daraus?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass mieten nur für die bezahlbar bleiben. die auch das nötige geld verdienen.



Das ist wohl selbsterklärend.



Threshold schrieb:


> Welcher Arbeitnehmer kann denn bitte 1600€ miete zahlen und dann noch leben?



Im München scheinbar die Mehrheit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt, wie viel muss man monatlich verdienen um diese miete zahlen zu können?



Man sagt als klassische Faustregel, dass die Miete nicht mehr als 1/3 des Nettoeinkommens ausmachen sollte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich wirst du immer welche finden, die diese Mieten zahlen werden, denn es bleibt ihnen ja nichts übrig. Aber was ist die Konsequenz daraus?



In München kann wohl die Mehrheit die Mieten zahlen. Weil sonst wäre die Leerstandsquote nicht so niedrig. Von welcher Konsequenz redest du?


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also autofreie Innenstädte schön und gut, aber erst auf sehr lange Sicht auch praktisch umsetzbar.
> Zumindest hier in Hamburg, wenn man mal die _richtige_ Innenstadt ausklammert. Viele Wohngegenden hier sind aber entweder bisher nicht aufs Fahrrad ausgelegt (s.o.) und/oder sehr schlecht an den ÖPNV angebunden.


In Münster funktioniert das sehr gut. Daran sollten sich mal andere ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sagt als klassische Faustregel, dass die Miete nicht mehr als 1/3 des Nettoeinkommens ausmachen sollte.


Sollte? Guter Witz.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In München kann wohl die Mehrheit die Mieten zahlen. Weil sonst wäre die Leerstandsquote nicht so niedrig. Von welcher Konsequenz redest du?


Wie gesagt -- es bleibt ihnen nichts anderes übrig. Ist in Hamburg ja nicht anders.
Die Konsequenz ist doch einleuchtend. Irgendwann wird die Blase platzen -- was Blasen im Kapitalismus ja immer machen  -- und dann wird mal wieder nach dem Staat geschrien, der helfen muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sollte? Guter Witz.



Kannst du das ausführen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt -- es bleibt ihnen nichts anderes übrig. Ist in Hamburg ja nicht anders.
> Die Konsequenz ist doch einleuchtend. Irgendwann wird die Blase platzen -- was Blasen im Kapitalismus ja immer machen  -- und dann wird mal wieder nach dem Staat geschrien, der helfen muss.



Natürlich bleibt ihnen was anderes übrig. Umziehen. 

Niemand wird gezwungen, in München oder Hamburg zu leben.

Und von welcher Blase redest du?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> . Einseitige Hürden zu schaffen für Autobesitzer kann nicht die Lösung sein wenn es keine Alternativen gibt.


Die Autofahrer schaffen sich die Hürden schon selbst, wäre man bei Autos der Größe Käfer geblieben hätte man
viel weniger Probleme, aber nein es muss der fette SUV sein der nicht in die Parklücke passt.
In Japan ist man zum Glück so klug und sagt: "Ach du willst nen großen Wagen haben, gerne aber nur wenn du nen eigenen Stellplatz hast"


seahawk schrieb:


> Wichtig ist aber endlich den Leuten ehrlich zu sagen, dass die Zeit des Auto abläuft.


Das ist zu allgemein formuliert:
Kleiner, Weniger, Sparsamer lautet die Devise für den Individualverkehr per Auto


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Autofahrer schaffen sich die Hürden schon selbst, wäre man bei Autos der Größe Käfer geblieben hätte man
> viel weniger Probleme, aber nein es muss der fette SUV sein der nicht in die Parklücke passt.



Nicht der Autofahrer schafft die Hürden, sondern eine Politik, die nur Verbote kennt.

Und wenn Max Mustermann sich den "fetten SUV" kaufen will, soll er das halt tun.



Sparanus schrieb:


> In Japan ist man zum Glück so klug und sagt: "Ach du willst nen großen Wagen haben, gerne aber nur wenn du nen eigenen Stellplatz hast"



Es gibt genug Leute, die einen Stellplatz haben für ihren großen Wagen. Warum genau sollen die jetzt noch mal gegängelt werden?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist zu allgemein formuliert:
> Kleiner, Weniger, Sparsamer lautet die Devise für den Individualverkehr per Auto



Man könnte ja auch einfach bei Angebot und Nachfrage bleiben.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Werden die Autos kleiner und sparsamer?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach bei Angebot und Nachfrage bleiben, aber das ist dem linken Zeitgeist scheinbar ein Dorn im Auge.


Machen wir. Dann berechnen wir den Platz aber auch und das wird teuer. 


seahawk schrieb:


> Werden die Autos kleiner und sparsamer?


Gibt schon wieder viele interessante Konzepte. 
Microlino 2.0 etc


----------



## Don-71 (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer die Alternativen verbessern will, wird dem motorisierten Individualverkehr wehtun müssen. Wenn man auf allen zwei- und mehrspurigen Straßen einfach eine Spur in eine Radspur - ggf. mit Bussen - umwandelt, dann erreicht man sofort eine Verbesserung für den Radverkehr. Mit Pop-up Radwegen kann man so etwas heute in Tagen machen. *Wichtig ist aber endlich den Leuten ehrlich zu sagen, dass die Zeit des Auto abläuft.*


Lustiges Demokratie Verständnis, ich glaube das entscheiden eher die Wähler mit ihrer Stimme, so wird wohl  ein Schuh draus.
Bei dir scheint es die neue Jakobiner Elite zu sein, die das zu verkünden hat, ohne das der Wähler ein Mitspracherecht hätte
Vielleicht sollte man sich auch noch mal vor Augen führen, das in Deutschland ~ 60% der Bevölkerung in Städten mit 49999 Einwohnern und weniger wohnen und immer noch rund 40% in Städten und Gemeinden mit 19999 und weniger Einwohner. Übrigens auch alle stimmenberechtigt bei einer Wahl.
Leider habe ich keine Statistik gefunden über die Verteilung der Bevölkerung in ländliche Gebiete und urbane/Ballungs - Gebiete mit einigermaßen oder gut ausgebauten Nahverkehr, plus das auch in den wenigsten Großstädten/Ballungsgebieten der Nahverkehr als Ring ausgebaut ist, sondern immer nur als Stern.
Bei mir gibt es z.B. die konkrete Situation, das jemand der im Nordwesten wohnt, aber im Norden seine Arbeitsstelle hat, auf grund einer mangelnden ÖPNV Direktverbindung, ca. 2 Stunden (hin und zurück) Weg hätte, während es mit dem Auto je nach Verkehrslage 20-40min (hin und zurück) sind.
Aber so etwas kommt in deinen Gedankengängen wohl eher weniger vor, genauso das es eine Vielzahl an Menschen gibt, die nicht in Ballungsgebieten leben und trotzdem gerne die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie ihre Urbanen Kollegen haben möchten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Machen wir. Dann berechnen wir den Platz aber auch und das wird teuer.



Also doch nur gängeln und abzocken.

Als wären KFZ-Steuern, die diversen Steuern auf die Kraftstoffe (die immerhin den größten Teil des Preises ausmachen) und seit neustem die CO2 Steuer nicht schon genug.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es z.B. die konkrete Situation, das jemand der im Nordwesten wohnt, aber im Norden seine Arbeitsstelle hat, auf grund einer mangelnden ÖPNV Direktverbindung, ca. 2 Stunden (hin und zurück) Weg hätte, während es mit dem Auto je nach Verkehrslage 20-40min (hin und zurück) sind.



Also exakt meine Begründung. Wer den Individualverkehr reduzieren will muss gleichzeitig Alternativen fördern.
Hat ja keiner Bock auf 2h ÖPNV wenns anders schneller geht. Wenn ÖPNV eine echte Alternative wird, dann sieht die Gleichung ganz anders aus. Das ist in den meisten Städten übrigens Wählerwille, Autos bringen der Stadt garnichts, Sie sind lediglich eine Notwendigkeit unserer Zeit.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gibt schon wieder viele interessante Konzepte.
> Microlino 2.0 etc


Natürlich, nur verkaufen die sich? Also regelt es der Markt?

Und machen wir uns nichts vor, bei dem Thema sind auch unsere Grünen falsch unterwegs. Ein großes E-SUV ist nicht umweltfreundlicher als ein Benziner Kleinstwagen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Lustiges Demokratie Verständnis, ich glaube das entscheiden eher die Wähler mit ihrer Stimme, so wird wohl  ein Schuh draus.
> Bei dir scheint es die neue Jakobiner Elite zu sein, die das zu verkünden hat, ohne das der Wähler ein Mitspracherecht hätte


Ich persönlich finde es sehr demokratisch dem Wähler die Wahrheit zu sagen.  Wir können keinen Parkraum in unseren Städten nicht mehr schaffen, aber wir müssen dringend dem Klimawandel entgegen treten und Hitzeninseln in der Stadt angehen. Dazu braucht man mehr Grün.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also exakt meine Begründung. Wer den Individualverkehr reduzieren will muss gleichzeitig Alternativen fördern.
> Hat ja keiner Bock auf 2h ÖPNV wenns anders schneller geht. Wenn ÖPNV eine echte Alternative wird, dann sieht die Gleichung ganz anders aus. Das ist in den meisten Städten übrigens Wählerwille, Autos bringen der Stadt garnichts, Sie sind lediglich eine Notwendigkeit unserer Zeit.


Gar keine Frage, nur ist das eben auch *nur* in Ballungsgebieten machbar (Aufwand und finanzierbar) in ländlichen Gegenden oder nicht Ballungsräumen, ist man davon "Meilen" entfernt, weil das meisste an der Schiene hängt. Insoweit sind deine Ausführungen, die nur bestimmten Berufgruppen ein Auto zugestehen möchte, so weit von der Realität entfernt, wie eine Reise zum Mond für jeden Normalo.
Jeder der mal in bekannten deutschen Mittelgebirgsregionen oder ländlichen Regionen, wie Schwarzwald, Bayrischer Wald, Eifel, Hunsrück, Harz,  Odenwald, Fichtelgebirge, Erzgebirge, Märkische Heide, Spessart, Wetterau, Lüneburger Heide, Brandenburgische Seenplatte, Emsland etc. etc. etc. gewohnt hat, sofort bestätigen wird.

Edit:
Noch ein Fall aus der Praxis.
Meine Großeltern wohnten in der Lüneburger Heide, meine Familie im Ballungraum Hannover, die Entfernung betrug ~70km. Mit dem Auto waren es je nach Weg (nur Landstraße oder Landstraße mit Autobahn) 40-50min Fahrzeit (eine Strecke). Mit öffentlichen Verkehrmittel betrug die Fahrzeit genau 2,5 Stunden für eine Strecke


seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich, nur verkaufen die sich? Also regelt es der Markt?
> 
> Und machen wir uns nichts vor, bei dem Thema sind auch unsere Grünen falsch unterwegs. Ein großes E-SUV ist nicht umweltfreundlicher als ein Benziner Kleinstwagen.
> 
> ...


Klar, aber demokratisch gewählt mit einer Mehrheit von überzeugten Wählern.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Wie auch sonst?


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Werden die Autos kleiner und sparsamer?


Kleiner definitiv nicht, aber sehr oft sehr viel sparsamer inzwischen.
Würden die Hersteller noch mehr auf Gewichtersparnis achten, würden die Karren noch mal deutlich sparsamer.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie auch sonst?


Das hörte sich bei dir anders an!


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hörte sich bei dir anders an!


Der Klang der Musik entsteht im Ohr des Hörers.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gar keine Frage, nur ist das eben auch *nur* in Ballungsgebieten machbar (Aufwand und finanzierbar) in ländlichen Gegenden oder nicht Ballungsräumen, ist man davon "Meilen" entfernt, weil das meisste an der Schiene hängt. Insoweit sind deine Ausführungen, die nur bestimmten Berufgruppen ein Auto zugestehen möchte, so weit von der Realität entfernt, wie eine Reise zum Mond für jeden Normalo.



Jo, außerhalb von Ballungsgebieten sind die durch Autos entstehenden Nachteile oftmals einfacher kompensierbar, d.h. hier ist eine Regulierung aus anderen als aus Umweltschutzgründen nicht so zwingend notwendig wie eben in Ballungsgebieten.
Dennoch MUSS auch im ländlichen Raum deutlich mehr getan werden um langfristig den Effekt zu erzielen. Du kannst es auch drehen und wenden wie du willst, langfristig wird der Individualverkehr zur Sackgasse, einerseits weil wir nicht unendlich Rohstoffe haben um diesen mit immer weiter steigender Nachfrage zu realisieren, andererseits weil wir mit anderen Lösungen auch andere gesellschaftliche Probleme wie z.b. die Mobilität von alten Menschen gewährleisten.

Wir sind noch nicht an dem Punkt, aber das muss das Ziel sein. 

Dein Hannover / Lüneburger Heide Beispiel kauf ich Dir nicht ab. Ich war Anfang der 2000er 2 Jahre in Munster stationiert und bin jedes Wochenende über Ülzen - Hannover mit dem Zug nach Hause. Ja, man muss zum Bahnhof kommen, aber so extrem wie du das darstellst isses nicht, selbst in dieser gottverlassenen Gegend.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Klang der Musik entsteht im Ohr des Hörers.


Nein!
Die Zeit des Autos läuft eben noch nicht ab, weil die individuellen Möglichkeiten des Autos (Unabhängigkeit, Zeit, "Freiheit" in Bezug auf die Vorgenannten), *flächendeckend* nicht von öffentlichen Personenverkehr geleistet werden kann. Das sollte man in seinen Kopf bekommen, denn z.B. die Bedürfnisse eines Studenten in Köln, der dort studiert und wohnt und vielleicht alle 4 Wochen seine Familie mit dem ICE in Frankfurt besuchen fährt, sind völlig andere als z.B einer Familie mit 2 Kindern in Adenau, die genauso am sozialen Leben teilnehmen möchten und Arbeitsstellen haben.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Wir sprachen über das Auto in der Stadt.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir sprachen über das Auto in der Stadt.


Und sind uns einig, dass hier das Auto keine Zukunft hat, zumindest nicht in seiner aktuellen Form und Verbreitung.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dein Hannover / Lüneburger Heide Beispiel kauf ich Dir nicht ab. Ich war Anfang der 2000er 2 Jahre in Munster stationiert und bin jedes Wochenende über Ülzen - Hannover mit dem Zug nach Hause. Ja, man muss zum Bahnhof kommen, aber so extrem wie du das darstellst isses nicht, selbst in dieser gottverlassenen Gegend.


Tja, da liegst du aber leider völlig falsch!
Denn es hat sich da seit 20-30 Jahren nichts getan.
Um von Schloss Ricklingen nach Visselhövede zu kommen, war der schnellste Weg mit dem Bus und Straßenbahn zum Hannover HBF 45min, danach mit der Bahn nach Bremen 60min und danach von Bremen nach Visselhövede ebenfalls Bahn, 44min.
Wohl insgesammt mit Wartezeit eher 3 Stunden.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Denn es hat sich da seit 20-30 Jahren nichts getan.


Dann sind wir uns doch einig, dass dies mal dringend notwendig wird, oder?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Um von Schloss Ricklingen nach Visselhövede zu kommen, war der schnellste Weg mit dem Bus und Straßenbahn zum Hannover HBF 45min, danach mit der Bahn nach Bremen 60min und danach von Bremen nach Visselhövede ebenfalls Bahn, 44min.
> Wohl insgesamt mit Wartezeit eher 3 Stunden.


Ich bin von Ballungsraum Hannover ausgegangen, nicht JWD hinterm Mond und jeglicher Zivilisation links.
Mein Fehler, ich unterschätze Niedersachsen immer noch.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns doch einig, dass dies mal dringend notwendig wird, oder?
> 
> 
> Ich bin von Ballungsraum Hannover ausgegangen, nicht JWD hinterm Mond und jeglicher Zivilisation links.
> Mein Fehler, ich unterschätze Niedersachsen immer noch.


25km bis zum Stadtzentrum Hannover (HBF) sind für dich JWD?
Wie gesagt, wenn irgend etwas nicht in deine Agenda passt, hakt es bei dir aus!
Du kannst den Weg auch von Garbsen aus nach Visslhövede rechnen, die Zeitersparnis liegt bei 15min, der reinen Fahrzeit, die ich vorgerechnet habe, allerdings spart man auch 5min Fahrzeit mit dem Auto


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat es tatsächlich. Die Mieten sind bezahlbar.
> 
> Nehmen wir doch z.B. München, was gerne als Beispiel genannt wird.
> 
> ...


Ich komm aus dem Raum München bzw. bin in der Stadt aufgewachsen. Und zu dem Link kann ich nur eines sagen: Glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. 

Der Leerstand ist in München drastischer als gedacht. Vorallem deshalb weil Besitzer mit Tricks arbeiten um in solchen Statistiken gar nicht erst aufzutauchen.

Nur mal als Beispiel:
Es ist gesetzlich verboten, eine Wohnung länger als 3 Monate leer stehen zu lassen. Wie umgehst du das nun?
In dem du die Wohnung kurz vor Ablauf der Frist an einen "Fremden" oder eine "Gesellschaft" verkaufst.
Ab dann beginnen die drei Monate wieder von vorne. Die "Fremden" oder "Gesellschaften" führen dann erstmal Renovierungsarbeiten durch. Diese können sich je nach Umfang sehr lange ziehen. Kannst du sehr schön hier nachlesen:









						Leerstand mitten in München - wie viele Wohnungen sind betroffen?
					

Immer wieder fallen Häuser auf, in denen mehrere Wohnungen unbewohnt sind - auch in der Maxvorstadt und in Schwabing. Die Linke fordert, dass die Stadt zur Not beschlagnahmt.




					www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de
				




Das was du in diesem Artikel der Abendzeitung lesen kannst, passiert in München an sehr sehr vielen Ecken. Völlig egal ob Bogenhausen, Großhadern oder eben Schwabing und Maxvorstadt. Das ist ein offenes Geheimnis....
Selbst vor Wohnungen auf dem Land wird hier nicht halt gemacht.

So einfach gehts. Und schon wirst du von der Statistik nicht erfasst.

Auch interessant dazu:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mDcy4tAFe_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Zu den Mietpreisen:
In der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstätte (ca. 30 km von München entfernt) kostet der Quadratmeter Wohnfläche zwischen 18 - 21€. Tendenz steigend. Und das ist nur ein Transitort... Woher ich das weiß? Ich bin selbst Vermieter, und muss mich mit Vater Staat ärgern. Ich würde gerne weniger Miete verlangen. Gerade weil ich eben aus erster Hand weiß was gespielt wird hier im Raum München. Aber ich *darf *nicht! Klingt komisch in der heutigen Zeit, ist aber so. Siehe hier: *Klick*

Ein Singlehaushalt in München benötigt ca. 54.000 € aufwärts Brutto um über die Runden zu kommen.  Richtig hässlich wird es dann, wenn man nicht in einem Singlehaushalt lebt sondern zwei Kids sein eigen nennen will. Unter 110.000 € im Jahr braucht man das in München gar nicht versuchen. Und das sind Zahlen aus dem Jahr 2017. 

Mieten in München können bezahlt werden. Da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings zu welchem Preis?
Hier besteht eindeutig Handlungsbedarf. Ob durch Schwarz, Rot oder Grün ist mir egal.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer die Alternativen verbessern will, wird dem motorisierten Individualverkehr wehtun müssen. Wenn man auf allen zwei- und mehrspurigen Straßen einfach eine Spur in eine Radspur - ggf. mit Bussen - umwandelt, dann erreicht man sofort eine Verbesserung für den Radverkehr. Mit Pop-up Radwegen kann man so etwas heute in Tagen machen. Wichtig ist aber endlich den Leuten ehrlich zu sagen, dass die Zeit des Auto abläuft.


J


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich komm aus dem Raum München bzw. bin in der Stadt aufgewachsen. Und zu dem Link kann ich nur eines sagen: Glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.



Ich kenne den Spruch. Nur wenn man danach geht, kann man am Ende nichts mehr glauben.

Ich denke, irgendwo muss man - sofern nicht gute Gründe dagegen sprechen - gewisse Zahlen einfach als gesetzt hinnehmen.  Mangels Kenntnis der Situation vor Ort, habe ich diese Statistik zugrunde genommen, weil mir statista bisher immer als eine seriöse Quelle schien.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Leerstand ist in München drastischer als gedacht. Vorallem deshalb weil Besitzer mit Tricks arbeiten um in solchen Statistiken gar nicht erst aufzutauchen.



Ok, über welche Prozentsatzreden wir denn, wenn du dsagst, es wäre drastischer, als gedacht? Gibt es irgendeine belastbare Zahl oder Dunkelziffer, die wir als Grundlage nehmen können?



Painkiller schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel:
> Es ist gesetzlich verboten, eine Wohnung länger als 3 Monate leer stehen zu lassen. Wie umgehst du das nun?
> In dem du die Wohnung kurz vor Ablauf der Frist an einen "Fremden" oder eine "Gesellschaft" verkaufst.
> Ab dann beginnen die drei Monate wieder von vorne. Die "Fremden" oder "Gesellschaften" führen dann erstmal Renovierungsarbeiten durch. Diese können sich je nach Umfang sehr lange ziehen. Kannst du sehr schön hier nachlesen:
> ...



Du kannst dem Eigentümer eines Hauses oder einer Wohnung schlecht vorschreiben, wie schnell er die zu sanieren hat. Wenn er es damit nicht eilig hat, ist das sein gutes Recht.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Zu den Mietpreisen:
> In der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstätte (ca. 30 km von München entfernt) kostet der Quadratmeter Wohnfläche zwischen 18 - 21€. Tendenz steigend. Und das ist nur ein Transitort... Woher ich das weiß? Ich bin selbst Vermieter, und muss mich mit Vater Staat ärgern. Ich würde gerne weniger Miete verlangen. Gerade weil ich eben aus erster Hand weiß was gespielt wird hier im Raum München. Aber ich *darf *nicht! Klingt komisch in der heutigen Zeit, ist aber so. Siehe hier: *Klick*



Doch du darfst weniger verlangen.

Nur musst du dann halt damit leben, dass der Staat - zu Recht - eine teilweise oder ganze Schenkung annimmt.  Darüber hinaus sagt der Artikel doch :

"Wenn sich ein Vermieter an die ortsüblichen Mieten hält oder eventuell sogar leicht darunter liegt, verhält er sich in der heutigen Zeit sicherlich fair. Insbesondere in Ballungsräumen. Er sollte aber auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn er die ortsübliche Miete verlangt, *da die Miethöhe schlicht durch den Markt geregelt wird.*"
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/deutschland-welt/zu-wenig-miete-verlangt-das-gibt-es,QsEjZWX


Painkiller schrieb:


> Ein Singlehaushalt in München benötigt ca. 54.000 € aufwärts Brutto um über die Runden zu kommen.  Richtig hässlich wird es dann, wenn man nicht in einem Singlehaushalt lebt sondern zwei Kids sein eigen nennen will. Unter 110.000 € im Jahr braucht man das in München gar nicht versuchen. Und das sind Zahlen aus dem Jahr 2017.



Das mag natürlich im Einzelfall hart sein, aber es gibt nunmal keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf, in München leben zu können. Das muss man sich - wie alles im Leben - auch leisten können.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Mieten in München können bezahlt werden. Da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings zu welchem Preis?
> Hier besteht eindeutig Handlungsbedarf. Ob durch Schwarz, Rot oder Grün ist mir egal.



Wie soll der Handlungsbedarf denn aussehen? Der Markt regelt den Preis. 

München ist ein sehr beliebte Stadt, in der viele Menschen leben wollen. Nur ist eine Stadt halt auch begrenzt und kann nicht in beliebiger Höhe neue Menschen aufnehmen.

Was passiert also, wenn die Nachfrage, das Angebot übersteigt? Der Preis steigt. 

Es gibt da eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Die Nachfrage senken (ich wüsste nicht, wie die Politik das schaffen will) oder das Angebot erhöhen (das kann man durch Neubau schaffen, aber auch das kann man nicht unbegrenzt machen). Ergo bleibt als einzig steuerndes Mittel der Preis übrig.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

Zum Thema Verkehr:
Egal welche Regierung da im Herbst nun an die Macht kommt und wie sehr dort dann evtl. versucht wird, die Autos aus den Städten zu drängen, hier in Hamburg und Umgebung ist das Auto nach wie vor meist die bessere Wahl.

Unser ÖPNV Netz ist zwar riesig, was das Einzugsgebiet des HVV angeht, aber noch *stark *Verbesserungswürdig.

Kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, welche Wege man so zurücklegen muss oder möchte.

Aber trotz der Dauerbaustelle auf der A7 und dem Nadelöhr Elbtunnel, war *mein *Arbeitsweg von 30Km mit dem Auto meist in 25-30 Minuten (eine Strecke) erledigt. Mit dem ÖPNV wäre ich dagegen 71 Minuten Unterwegs für eine Fahrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Jahreskarte im HVV für Privatpersonen (gibt auch die "Proficard" für Arbeitgeber welche günstiger ist, was wir aber bis letztes Jahr nicht nutzen konnten) wäre mich auch teurer gekommen, als meine Kosten fürs Tanken.

Gleiches Spiel beim Arbeitsweg meiner Frau, 30-35 Minuten mit Auto vs. 64 Minuten mit Bus und Bahn, eine Strecke.
Den Umweg über die Kita noch außen vor gelassen, das verlängert den Weg mit dem ÖPNV noch mal um gut 30 Minuten...

Und wir wohnen relativ Zentral in Hamburg-Heimfeld und nicht irgendwo hinterm Deich, genau so sind unsere Arbeitsstätten nicht JWD sondern im Stadtgebiet.

Also Hamburg hat es wirklich sehr schwer mit der Verkehrsplanung in Zukunft. Da übrigens noch mal ein fettes "Dankeschön" an Herrn Scholz, als damaligen Bürgermeister und seinen Wirtschaftssenator Herrn Horch, die das Projekt "Stadtbahn" (also die Wiederauferstehung einer Straßenbahn in HH) endgültig beerdigt haben 








						Stadtbahn Hamburg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Das hätte vieles verbessert. Zwar nicht für mich und meine Frau, aber für die meisten Hamburger dann eben doch...


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Zum Thema Verkehr:
> Egal welche Regierung da im Herbst nun an die Macht kommt und wie sehr dort dann evtl. versucht wird, die Autos aus den Städten zu drängen, hier in Hamburg und Umgebung ist das Auto nach wie vor meist die bessere Wahl.
> 
> Unser ÖPNV Netz ist zwar riesig, was das Einzugsgebiet des HVV angeht, aber noch *stark *Verbesserungswürdig.
> ...



Mit dem Einzugsbereich kenn ich mich tatsächlich nicht aus, aber zumindest innerhalb der Ringe A+B (also reine Stadt Hamburg) kann man sicherlich nicht über den ÖPNV meckern. Da haben wir schon einen im bundesweiten Vergleich sehr guten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit dem Einzugsbereich kenn ich mich tatsächlich nicht aus, aber zumindest innerhalb der Ringe A+B (also reine Stadt Hamburg) kann man sicherlich nicht über den ÖPNV meckern. Da haben wir schon einen im bundesweiten Vergleich sehr guten.


Wobei es einen Unterschied zur U2 und dem Rest gibt. U1 ist beschissen organisiert, S-Bahnlinien, die die Brücke nach Harburg überqueren, habe gefüllt wöchentlich irgendwelche Probleme, sonst stimmt es. Ich lasse das Auto stehen und fahre mit der Bahn zur Arbeit. In Hamburg ist das wirklich besser.
Während der Pandemie arbeite ich fast nur von Zuhause aus, fahre sonst Fahrrad, weil es mit dem Heimsitzen irgendwann zu blöd wird.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> aber zumindest innerhalb der Ringe A+B (also reine Stadt Hamburg)


Beim Ring A gehe ich noch mit, aber Ring B ist schon deutlich schlechter angebunden mMn.
Wir haben hier halt zwei große Probleme: Einerseits durch die Historie und andererseits vor allem dank der Geographie.

Historisch läuft alles, was auf der Schiene fährt, zentral über den Hauptbahnhof (ein kleines Stück der U3 mal ausgenommen)... Und unser Hauptbahnhof liegt ja nun wirklich mitten drin und ist darüber hinaus auch noch denkmalgeschützt, mit dem müssen wir also klar kommen, so wie er ist. (Auch wenn es halbwegs vernünftige Pläne einer Erweiterung gibt)

Aber viel schwieriger wiegt unsere geographische Lage mit Alster und vor allem der Elbe.
Ost-West Verbindungen sind schon schwer, aber vor allem Nord-Süd Trassen, inklusive dem Sprung über die Elbe, sind quasi nicht existent. Jeglicher Schienenverkehr Nord-Süd läuft hier über die Elbbrücken...

Mit dem Auto ist es schon ein Krampf. Wir haben nur 3 (wenn man den alten Elbtunnel mitzählt 4) Straßenverbindungen im Hamburger Stadtgebiet über die Elbe. Grad im Westen Hamburgs gibt es da eigentlich nur die A7 mit Elbtunnel. Schienenverkehr ist dagegen überhaupt nicht vorhanden.
Von meinen Wohnort nach Altona brauche ich 15 Minuten mit dem Auto über die A7, aber mit der S3, welche über die Elbbrücken muss, dauert das locker eine Stunde 

Wirklich, *wirklich *hilfreich für den HVV wären 2-3 Gleise parallel zum Elbtunnel in Nord-Süd Richtung.
Das wäre mal ein Projekt für die Zukunft.
Es gibt zwar Busse und Fähren, die dort die Elbe queren, aber ggü. einer Bahnlinie sind diese natürlich deutlich im Nachteil.
Auch die Außenalster trennt Hamburg mitten in der Stadt in Ost und West auf, wenn auch nicht so dramatisch wie es die Elbe zwischen Nord und Süd macht.

Und da können wir hier noch so viele "Express"-Buslinien anbieten, ggü. der Schiene, in Form von S- und U-Bahn, verliert der Bus einfach in Sachen Geschwindigkeit.
Wenn doch bloß nicht immer der "Umweg" über den Hauptbahnhof nötig wäre...
Grade südlich der Elbe (vor allem im Hafen) gibt es ja unsere größten Arbeitgeber hier.
Ich mein von Flottbek oder Osdorf aus kann man quasi zum Airbus-Werk oder nach Waltershof rübergucken und spucken, aber wehe du musst da täglich mit Bus und Bahn hinpendeln 

PS: Ich beziehe dann auch mal @-ElCritico- mit ein, der wohl auch ein Pfeffersack ist?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke, irgendwo muss man - sofern nicht gute Gründe dagegen sprechen - gewisse Zahlen einfach als gesetzt hinnehmen. Mangels Kenntnis der Situation vor Ort, habe ich diese Statistik zugrunde genommen, weil mir statista bisher immer als eine seriöse Quelle schien.


Im Grunde spricht auch nichts dagegen sich auf gewisse Zahlen zu verlassen. Nur bei Immobilien und Mieten ist enorme Vorsicht angesagt. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ok, über welche Prozentsatzreden wir denn, wenn du dsagst, es wäre drastischer, als gedacht? Gibt es irgendeine belastbare Zahl oder Dunkelziffer, die wir als Grundlage nehmen können?


Puh, dazu müsste ich mich sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Für München kann ich es daher leider nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Aber in Anbetracht von den Leerständen von denen ich und meine Freunde, Bekannten und Geschäftspartner wissen (und die teilweise auch jeder sehen kann!), kann ich zumindest eine grobe Schätzung abgeben. Ich würde ausgehende von den 808.000 Wohnungen auf ca. 0,45% - 0,75% schätzen. Das ist ein ziemlich großer Spielraum, aber dieser lässt sich gut durch das Wachstum in München erklären. Dort wird immer noch gebaut/umgebaut wie blöd. 

Aber alleine die 808.000 Wohnungen muss man hinterfragen. Ein Gebäude ist erst dann ein Wohngebäude, wenn es vorwiegend auch zu Wohnzwecken genutzt wird. D.h. weniger als 50% der Fläche dürfen gewerblich genutzt werden. Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviel hier gemauschelt wird.  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst dem Eigentümer eines Hauses oder einer Wohnung schlecht vorschreiben, wie schnell er die zu sanieren hat. Wenn er es damit nicht eilig hat, ist das sein gutes Recht.


Das stimmt. Da gab es vom FG Münster sogar mal ein Urteil.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch du darfst weniger verlangen.


Ja, grundsätzlich ist es erlaubt. Das stimmt. War zu ungenau formuliert. Sorry dafür.  

Hier die Erklärung wie es eigentlich gemeint war: Ich für meinen Teil darf/sollte es aber nicht machen. Warum? Zum einen ist es ein Neubau wo noch ein Kredit abzubezahlen ist. Der Vater Staat hat solche Objekte bevorzugt im Visier. Will sagen, wenn ich hier direkt nach Fertigstellung eine langfristige, unterpreisige Vermietung an Dritte betreibe, oder eben auch viele kurzfristige Vermietungen dann gerate ich automatisch ins Visier des Finanzamts. Und sofort ist Ärger wegen angeblicher Liebhaberei vorprogramiert. D.h. ich muss temporär zumindest bei 66% der ortsüblichen Miete bleiben. Auch wegen dem Werbungskostenabzug. Und auf den Rechtsstreit wegen Liebhaberei würde ich wahnsinnig gerne verzichten. 

Daher muss ich die Füße still halten. Vorerst. Denn mir widerstrebt es einfach, den Leute ihr eh schon sauer verdientes Geld für die Miete aus der Tasche zu ziehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das mag natürlich im Einzelfall hart sein, aber es gibt nunmal keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf, in München leben zu können. Das muss man sich - wie alles im Leben - auch leisten können.


Absolut richtig! Ich frag mich nur wo die Leute wohnen sollen, wenn die Preise auf dem Land auch so extrem anziehen?!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie soll der Handlungsbedarf denn aussehen? Der Markt regelt den Preis.
> 
> München ist ein sehr beliebte Stadt, in der viele Menschen leben wollen. Nur ist eine Stadt halt auch begrenzt und kann nicht in beliebiger Höhe neue Menschen aufnehmen.
> 
> ...


Optionen gibt es schon einige. Zum einen wäre da eine ordentliche Mietpreisbremse. Zum anderen musst du die Löhne im ÖD näher an die der freien Wirtschaft bringen, damit Wohnen auch für diese Berufsgruppe wieder bezahlbar und attraktiv wird. Wenn ein Polizist in München an seinen Wochenenden an der Tankstelle arbeiten muss, dann stimmt nämlich etwas ganz und gar nicht mehr. :/

München hat im direkten Vergleich mit anderen Städten in Deutschland ein weiteres massives Problem. Es wird zu wenig in die Höhe gebaut. Die Stadt hängt zu sehr an ihrem äußeren Erscheinungsbild. Aber bei solchen Quadratmeterpreisen ist der Bau in die Höhe definitiv eine Alternative. Nur ist München hier sehr konservativ. Dabei gibt es so interessante Ansätze. Die Eco-Gebäude wären da eine Option. Sie vereinen so viele Vorteile, und es gibt sie in allen größen und Formen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutschland darf auch gerne zu unseren Nachbarn spicken. Österreich wäre hier zu nennen. Die haben schon vor langer Zeit den Schuss gehört.


> Der größte Immobilienverwalter Europas hat seinen Sitz in Wien. Er heißt „Wiener Wohnen“ und gehört zu 100 Prozent der Stadt. Wien hat – anders als deutsche Städte – nie Wohnungen verkauft, sondern immer neue gebaut. 220.000 Wohnungen sind im direkten Besitz der Stadtverwaltung. Keine andere Stadt der Welt besitzt so viele Wohneinheiten. Unerwartete Preissprünge oder Kündigungen müssen die Bewohner der sogenannten Gemeindebauten keine fürchten, vonseiten der Stadt werden grundsätzlich unbefristete Verträge abgeschlossen.
> 
> 
> Zusätzliche 200.000 Wohnungen gehören gemeinnützigen Genossenschaften, die öffentlich gefördert werden. 62 Prozent der Wiener leben in einer geförderten oder kommunalen Wohnung – das gibt es sonst nirgends. Diese Hunderttausenden Wiener zahlen zwischen fünf und neun Euro Bruttomiete pro Quadratmeter.
> ...


Quelle: https://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/wien-als-vorbild-ein-paradies-fuer-mieter/24084334.html


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

Hoch bauen ist doch nirgends (außer FFM) so wirklich angesagt und ansonsten sind es enge hässliche Blöcke. 
Aber ja Nachverdichtung ist angesagt, hier um die Ecke haben die bei 3 Gebäude das Dach entfernt und ne Etage mit Holz drauf gebaut. Genial.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 25km bis zum Stadtzentrum Hannover (HBF) sind für dich JWD?
> Wie gesagt, wenn irgend etwas nicht in deine Agenda passt, hakt es bei dir aus!


Visslirgendwas ist JWD.

Und solche Beispiele eignen sich halt in keinster Weise um die Problematik des Individualverkehrs zu verkleinern, sie zeigen lediglich eine andere Dimension außerhalb der Ballungsräume.
Das Thema Mieten hängt direkt mit dem Thema Auto / Verkehr zusammen. Mieten und verfügbare Fläche sind das eine, wenn dann noch Platz für Autos (zum Abstellen) verfügbar gemacht werden soll, dann wirds eng. Dass ist ein Stadtbekanntes Problem und die "Lösungen" dafür sind derzeit nicht wirklich durchdacht. Weniger Abstellfläche für Kfz führt eher zur Gängelung der Anwohner denn zu einem nachhaltigen Umdenken.

Du hast ländliche Regionen ins Spiel gebracht, teilweise in Gegenden mit anspruchsvoller Topographie,  dort sind aber genau diese Probleme oftmals nicht vorhanden. Aufm Dorf, vor allem in Gegenden wo das Auto aktuell Transportmittel #1 ist wird der Platz dafür freigehalten, er ist oftmals auch verfügbar.
In  Einzugsgebieten größerer Städte kann  das dann schon wieder ganz anders aussehen, ein Beispiel dafür sind die Ortschaften rund um Heidelberg die nicht im Odenwald liegen im Vergleich zu denjenigen, die im Odenwald liegen.

Dasselbe mit  dem Verkehr. Unsere Hamburger hier sind sich ja größtenteils einig, mit dem Auto macht das wenig Spaß (in München gehts mit dem Auto tatsächlich noch, das liegt aber auch an der Bauweise), in Frankfurt dagegen ist es  definitiv meh. Wenn man halt bedenkt, dass ein normaler Bus etwa 40-50 Menschen transportieren kann, die dagegen 40-50 Pkw benutzen (mal ehrlich, Fahrgemeinschaften in großen Städten?...), das ist ein massiver Unterschied in der Verkehrs- und damit Lärm-/Abgasbelastung.

Es müssen andere Lösungen in Städten her, das derzeitige Modell ist nicht zukunftsfähig.

@Sparanus 
Passt blos auf, nicht dass Sie euch den Ostparkplatz mit Reihenhäusern vollklatschen!


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Passt blos auf, nicht dass Sie euch den Ostparkplatz mit Reihenhäusern vollklatschen


Der ist seit 2 Jahren Baustelle. 
Da kommen neue Unterkünfte für uns hin.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der ist seit 2 Jahren Baustelle.
> Da kommen neue Unterkünfte für uns hin.


Wat?
Für den denn bitte? Die Doppeljahrgänge sind doch längst durch, als ich gegangen bin war da Überkapazität...
Vermietet die Uni an Anwohner?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Vermietet die Uni an Anwohner?


Ne man braucht es einfach und die Sterne sind auch so langsam am Ende ihres Lebens.
Hattet ihr damals auch Zivilisten an der Uni (Bundeswehrbeamte etc)?


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne man braucht es einfach und die Sterne sind auch so langsam am Ende ihres Lebens.


Ok, das lass ich gelten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hattet ihr damals auch Zivilisten an der Uni (Bundeswehrbeamte etc)?


Nein.
Die Lustwaffe / Marine OAs haben uns gereicht


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Mai 2021)

> Der Impfprozess in Deutschland nimmt endlich Fahrt auf. Auch Kinder könnten bald an der Reihe sein. Von einer Notzulassung für die jüngste Altersgruppe rät Deutschlands oberster Kindermediziner Jörg Dötsch jedoch ab. Zudem dürften Kinder nicht allein deswegen geimpft werden, um Erwachsene zu schützen.











						Bald soll Corona-Impfung für Kinder kommen: Ärzte-Chef warnt vor Notzulassung
					

Der Impfprozess in Deutschland nimmt endlich Fahrt auf. Auch Kinder könnten bald an der Reihe sein. Von einer Notzulassung für die jüngste Altersgruppe rät Deutschlands oberster Kindermediziner Jörg Dötsch jedoch ab. Zudem dürften Kinder nicht allein deswegen geimpft werden, um Erwachsene zu...




					www.focus.de
				




Er vertritt genau die Meinung, die ich habe und wofür ich hier von einigen hier scharf kritisiert wurde, und kommt mit denselben Argumenten daher. Achja, er arbeitet nicht für die RKI. Wenn ich nicht kredibel genug, dann vielleicht der Mann vom Fach.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Er vertritt genau die Meinung, die ich habe und wofür ich hier von einigen hier scharf kritisiert wurde, und kommt mit denselben Argumenten daher. Achja, er arbeitet nicht für die RKI. Wenn ich nicht kredibel genug, dann vielleicht der Mann vom Fach.


Er vertritt die Meinung, dass die Notzulassung ausgesetzt werden sollte, daran gibts nichts zu kritisieren.

Deine Argumentation hatte einige Haken. Selektionsdruck auf das Virus ist das eine, wir sehen aber die Entstehung von Mutanten vor allem dort, wo es KEINE Eindämmung gibt (Brasilien, Südafrika, Indien) und NICHT in Ländern mit hoher Impfquote (Israel). Zusammengefasst: https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeit...:innen,gegen die zugelassenen Impfstoffe sind.



> Unter anderem Politiker wie der Arzt und Kanzleramtsminister Helge Braun (CDU) und SPD-Gesundheitsexperte Karl Lauterbach warnen nun angesichts der dritten Welle der Pandemie in Deutschland vor Mutationen, gegen die die Impfstoffe nicht mehr wirksam sind. „W*enn jetzt parallel zum Impfen die Infektionszahlen wieder rasant steigen, wächst die Gefahr, dass die nächste Virus-Mutation immun wird gegen den Impfstoff*“, sagte Braun etwa der Bild am Sonntag.
> 
> Vor einer „Supermutante“ warnte er damit, so die Schlagzeile. Keine der bisherigen Varianten ist dabei natürlich „wegen“ oder „durch“ die Impfungen entstanden. Allerdings könnten die Impfstoffe wohl durchaus einen Beitrag bei der Selektion der Virusmutationen leisten – und abhängig von der Qualität und Wirksamkeit der Impfstoffe die Evolution des Virus nicht nur in Richtung Impfstoff-Resistenz, sondern unter Umständen auch zu gefährlicheren Varianten antreiben.



Die Gefahr durch Infektionen von nicht geimpften und steigenden Infektionszahlen ist der ausschlaggebende Faktor, nicht die Impfung an sich. Das Virus mutiert, weil es sich so dermaßen ausgebreitet hat, stoppt man die Verbreitung, so stoppt man massiv die Mutation. Stimmt, dann wächst der Selektionsdruck auf das Virus, die Prognosen sind aber, dass jetzige Impfstoffe schon nicht ausreichend gegen alle bekannten Mutanten schützen und Covid, ähnlich wie Grippe, zu einer jährlichen Impfung werden könnte. Der Biontech Impfstoff ist hierfür z.b. geeignet um relativ einfach Anpassungen vornehmen zu können.


Und der Doc ist sich ja auch mit anderen Meinungen einig:


> Sollte es dennoch eine baldige Zulassung in der EU geben, vertraut Dötsch auf die Kompetenz der Ständigen Impfkommission (Stiko) des Robert-Koch-Instituts: „Wir richten uns dann nach den Empfehlungen der Stiko, die das Nutzen-Risiko-Verhältnis eines Impfstoffs genau abwägt sowie evidenzbasiert und verantwortungsbewusst prüft.+


Und


> „Wenn wir mit einer Impfung verhindern können, dass Kinder erkranken und ins Krankenhaus müssen, ist das eine gute Sache. Ebenso, wenn sie so wieder am normalen Leben und Schulalltag teilhaben können“, so Dötsch. „Aber wir dürfen nicht auf Kosten der Sicherheit einen Impfstoff ohne angemessene Prüfung und Empfehlung durch EMA und Stiko einsetzen.“


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Er vertritt die Meinung, dass die Notzulassung ausgesetzt werden sollte, daran gibts nichts zu kritisieren.


Genau das war meine Meinung. Für Kinder gelten andere Regel.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation hatte einige Haken. Selektionsdruck auf das Virus ist das eine, wir sehen aber die Entstehung von Mutanten vor allem dort, wo es KEINE Eindämmung gibt (Brasilien, Südafrika, Indien) und NICHT in Ländern mit hoher Impfquote (Israel). Zusammengefasst: https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitung.de/news/artikel/2021/03/31/kann-impfen-resistenzen-foerdern#:~:text=Kann Impfen Resistenzen fördern?,-Düsseldorf - 31.03.2021&text=Politiker:innen und Wissenschaftler:innen,gegen die zugelassenen Impfstoffe sind.


Ich kenne mich damit aus, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Kinder vom Virus kaum bis gar nicht gefährdet sind.


> „Das Gesetz sieht klar vor, dass es einen Eigennutzen für Kinder geben muss. Es muss also gewährleistet sein, dass das Risiko von Folgeschäden durch eine Impfung geringer ist als das Erkrankungsrisiko“





> “ Der Mediziner lehnt daher Erwägungen, dass künftig zum Beispiel Kinder ausschließlich zum Schutze der Erwachsenen geimpft werden könnten, kategorisch ab. „So etwas darf nicht passieren.“


Das verneint ganz klar eure Ausgangslage bei den Argumenten und stellt zugleich klar, in welchen gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen sich die StiKO bewegt. Unter aktuellen Rahmenbedingungen/ der Datenlage würde eine Notzulassung nur für akut gefährdete Kinder in Frage kommen (immungeschwächt, gerade operiert, Krebs etc.).
*Der Schutz der Erwachsenen ist das Problem der Erwachsenen. Es gibt das Angebot, es sollte genutzt werden.*


hoffgang schrieb:


> *Die Gefahr durch Infektionen von nicht geimpften und steigenden Infektionszahlen ist der ausschlaggebende Faktor, nicht die Impfung an sich.* Das Virus mutiert, weil es sich so dermaßen ausgebreitet hat, stoppt man die Verbreitung, so stoppt man massiv die Mutation. Stimmt, dann wächst der Selektionsdruck auf das Virus, die Prognosen sind aber, dass jetzige Impfstoffe schon nicht ausreichend gegen alle bekannten Mutanten schützen und Covid, ähnlich wie Grippe, zu einer jährlichen Impfung werden könnte. Der Biontech Impfstoff ist hierfür z.b. geeignet um relativ einfach Anpassungen vornehmen zu können.


Nein, nochmals, das gilt nicht für die Kinder nach der aktuellen Datenlage. Ein experimenteller Impfstoff ist gegebenfalls gefährlicher für sie als die ganze Covid-19-Pandemie. Auch ein totes oder verstümmeltes Kind wäre eins zu viel für die "Schutzwirkung".


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und der Doc ist sich ja auch mit anderen Meinungen einig:


Er bewegt sich in gesetzichen Rahmenbedingungen, das ist doch klar. Was die sind, habe ich oben erläutert, Kurzfassung:
1). Eigennutzen fürs Kind muss vorhanden sein
2). Die Impfung soll das Kind selbst schützen und für den Schutz erforderlich sein. Man kann sie nicht impfen, um Erwachsene zu schützen.
Punkt 2 ist der springende Punkt und den ihr nicht verstehen wollt.

Ich vertraue der Stiko, sie werden schon das Richtige tun.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nein, nochmals, das gilt nicht für die Kinder nach der aktuellen Datenlage. Ein experimenteller Impfstoff ist gegebenfalls gefährlicher für sie als die ganze Covid-19-Pandemie. Auch ein totes oder verstümmeltes Kind wäre eins zu viel für die "Schutzwirkung".


? Du verwechselst hier was.
Die Mutante geht, nicht wie von Dir impliziert, nur auf den Selektionsdruck durch Impfen zurück, sondern vor allem aus massenhafte Verbreitung.

Das was du mir darauf geantwortet hast und ich hier zitiere ist in sich korrekt, hat aber nix mit Mutanten zu tun.
Zu sagen, wenn wir Kinder impfen würden, dann fördern wir so Selektionsdruck auf das Virus und fördern so Mutantenbildung ist anhand der bisherigen Entwicklung nicht zielführend, dagegen könnte man halten, lassen wir Kinder ungeimpft, so hat das Virus hier die Möglichkeit sich innerhalb einer großen Gruppe zu verbreiten und innerhalb dieser Massenverbreitung zu mutieren.

Dennoch hast du Recht wenn du sagst, die Impfung für Kinder muss mehr Nutzen als Schaden haben. Dazu hab ich Dir ja schon vor einiger Zeit mit dem Bericht über Biontech geantwortet. Ich hab Dir widersprochen weil ich dein Argument der Mutante hier nicht für vollständig korrekt halte - aus demselben Grund hab ich Dir damals widersprochen.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Er bewegt sich in gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen, das ist doch klar. Was die sind, habe ich oben erläutert, Kurzfassung:
> 1). Eigennutzen fürs Kind muss vorhanden sein
> 2). Die Impfung soll das Kind selbst schützen und für den Schutz erforderlich sein. Man kann sie nicht impfen, um Erwachsene zu schützen.


Dagegen hab ich nie ein Wort verloren, alles andere ist sinnfrei. 
Nur hat die Politik bislang immer aus Sicht der Wirtschaft gedacht. Die Weiterführung dieser Denke ist, impfe ich Kinder, dann kann ich die Betreuung normalisieren (KiTa / KiGa / Schule), kann die Arbeitnehmer ohne Druck dem Arbeitsmarkt wieder zuführen und nehme so Druck vom gesamten System.
Man kann sie schon impfen um Erwachsene zu schützen, ist dann halt aus verschiedener Sicht nicht wirklich dolle. 

Man hätte jedoch auch anders an die Sache gehen können, z.b. indem man Betreuungspersonal höher für die Impfung priorisiert (wobei man hier auch sagen muss, Impfablehnungen bei ErzieherInnen sind da auch ein Thema), das hätte schonmal deutlich geholfen. Dem entgegen steht eben auch die Angst der Eltern vor Long Covid bei Kindern. 

Geimpfte Kinder werden sehr sehr viel zur Beruhigung der Eltern (und Großeltern) führen, ob es wirklich so notwendig ist wie von einigen empfunden, darüber darf diskutiert werden. Das Thema hat halt viele Facetten, wobei ich Dir dahingehend Recht gebe, ein Impfstoff für Kinder muss vernünftig geprüft werden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ? Du verwechselst hier was.
> Die Mutante geht, nicht wie von Dir impliziert, nur auf den Selektionsdruck durch Impfen zurück, sondern vor allem aus massenhafte Verbreitung.


Ich denke, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Es ging gar nicht um die Mutanten. Es ging darum, dass nach aktueller Datenlage kaum Gefahr für Kinder vorhanden ist (Aussage des Chefarztes). Es gibt keine Mutante, die Kinder gezielt angreift, sie verstümmelt oder tötet. Die Mutanten sind das Problem der Erwachsenen. Impfung der Kinder würde die Verbreitung verhindern, ihnen selbst kaum was nutzen und da sind wir dann bei den Zulassungseinschränkungen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das was du mir darauf geantwortet hast und ich hier zitiere ist in sich korrekt, hat aber nix mit Mutanten zu tun.
> Zu sagen, wenn wir Kinder impfen würden, dann fördern wir so Selektionsdruck auf das Virus und fördern so Mutantenbildung ist anhand der bisherigen Entwicklung nicht zielführend, dagegen könnte man halten, lassen wir Kinder ungeimpft, so hat das Virus hier die Möglichkeit sich innerhalb einer großen Gruppe zu verbreiten und innerhalb dieser Massenverbreitung zu mutieren.


Ich habe nichts davon gesagt. Das Wort Selektionsdruck kommt in keinen meiner Beiträge weder direkt noch indirekt vor. Das Problem der Mutanten basiert direkt auf der Anzahl der Wirte. Viren nehmen keine Zeit wahr ( Maß der Veränderung), für sie ist die Anzahl der infizierten Wirte die "Zeit". Die "Zeit" muss verlangsamt werden, indem man auf eine oder andere Weise dem Virus die Wirte entzieht. Bevor man den Kindern etwas Experimentelles spritzt, sind all die Erwachsenen zuerst dran, dann können wir schauen, wie sich die Situation weiter entwickelt.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Dennoch hast du Recht wenn du sagst, die Impfung für Kinder muss mehr Nutzen als Schaden haben. Dazu hab ich Dir ja schon vor einiger Zeit mit dem Bericht über Biontech geantwortet. Ich hab Dir widersprochen weil ich dein Argument der Mutante hier nicht für vollständig korrekt halte - aus demselben Grund hab ich Dir damals widersprochen.


Die Mutanten haben mit dem Thema nur bedignt was zu tun. An sich geht es nur um das Verhältnis zwischen Nutzen/Gefahr für langfriste Nebenwirkungen bei Kindern. Bei Erwachsenen stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Es ging gar nicht um die Mutanten.


Das Mutantenthema war Teil deiner ursprünglichen Argumentation, wogegen du Widerspruch bekommen hast. Ich habs aufgegriffen um zu verdeutlichen, dass Teile deiner Arumentation hier sehr wohl auf Zuspruch stoßen.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es ging darum, dass nach aktueller Datenlage kaum Gefahr für Kinder vorhanden ist (Aussage des Chefarztes). Es gibt keine Mutante, die Kinder gezielt angreift, sie verstümmelt oder tötet. Die Mutanten sind das Problem der Erwachsenen. Impfung der Kinder würde die Verbreitung verhindern, ihnen selbst kaum was nutzen und da sind wir dann bei den Zulassungseinschränkungen.


Richtig ist, es gibt keine Mutante die Kinder gezielt angreift.
Richtig ist aber auch, Mutanten mit höherer Infektiosität betreffen auch Kinder stärker - deswegen haben wir aktuell auch immer wieder Ausbrüche in Betreuungseinrichtungen, etwas, was man zu Beginn, bzw. Pre-Mutante nicht in derselben Häufigkeit erlebt hat (wobei man hier auch sagen muss, über den Sommer war das Infektionsgeschehen sowieso auf deutlich niedrigem Niveau, hat also seinen Teil beigetragen).








						Coronavirus bei Kindern - Was bisher bekannt ist
					

Welchen Einfluss hat die britische Mutante B.1.1.7 auf Corona-Verläufe bei Kindern? Und was ist zu Long Covid bei ihnen bekannt? Ein Überblick.




					www.zdf.de
				




Das Szenario: Ausbruch in KiGa / KiTa / Schule, dann tragen die Kids Covid nach Hause, ist real und muss in die Gleichung aufgenommen werden. DAS ist z.b. eine wesentliche Änderung zu Pre-Mutante, damals hat man Kinder nicht als Träger des Infektionsgeschehens bewertet, das ist nun anders.
Und dann wirds halt auch einfach Mathematik. Kinder sind seltener von schweren Verläufen betroffen, wenn sich mehr Kinder infizieren, dann steigt auch die absolute Anzahl an schweren Verläufen. Und schon wird ganz zwangsläufig die Frage gestellt, ob eine Impfung nicht die Lösung wäre - hier greift dann dein berechtigter Einwand, im Grunde nur wenn der Kosten-Nutzen Faktor für die Kinder positiv ausfällt.

Auch muss man bei "Kindern" unterscheiden, welche Altersgruppe sollte geimpft werden, welche nicht. Es wird für verschiedene Altersgruppen Tests benötigen, nur zu sagen "Kinder" reicht nicht aus.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Geimpfte Kinder werden sehr sehr viel zur Beruhigung der Eltern (und Großeltern) führen, ob es wirklich so notwendig ist wie von einigen empfunden, darüber darf diskutiert werden. Das Thema hat halt viele Facetten, wobei ich Dir dahingehend Recht gebe, ein Impfstoff für Kinder muss vernünftig geprüft werden.





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts davon gesagt. Das Wort Selektionsdruck kommt in keinen meiner Beiträge weder direkt noch indirekt vor. Das Problem der Mutanten basiert direkt auf der Anzahl der Wirte. Viren nehmen keine Zeit wahr ( Maß der Veränderung), für sie ist die Anzahl der infizierten Wirte die "Zeit". Die "Zeit" muss verlangsamt werden, indem man auf eine oder andere Weise dem Virus die Wirte entzieht. Bevor man den Kindern etwas Experimentelles spritzt, sind all die Erwachsenen zuerst dran, dann können wir schauen, wie sich die Situation weiter entwickelt.
> 
> Die Mutanten haben mit dem Thema nur bedignt was zu tun. An sich geht es nur um das Verhältnis zwischen Nutzen/Gefahr für langfriste Nebenwirkungen bei Kindern. Bei Erwachsenen stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.



Ist doch auch logisch: umso mehr Infizierte, umso mehr Viren im freien Umlauf. Ergo ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Mutationen höher.

Aber beim Thema "Kinder impfen" muß man wirklich sehr vorsichtig sein. Da sollten die Impfstoffe noch gründlicher geprüft werden.
Zum Glück erkranken Kinder nicht so schlimm wie Erwachsene.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Mutantenthema war Teil deiner ursprünglichen Argumentation, wogegen du Widerspruch bekommen hast. Ich habs aufgegriffen um zu verdeutlichen, dass Teile deiner Arumentation hier sehr wohl auf Zuspruch stoßen.


Wo? Ich hätte das gerne. Ich kann mich nicht erinneren Mutante irgendwie mit Kindern in einem Argument untergebracht zu haben.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Mai 2021)

W


----------



## hoffgang (11. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wo? Ich hätte das gerne. Ich kann mich nicht erinneren Mutante irgendwie mit Kindern in einem Argument untergebracht zu haben.


Und ich kanns aktuell nichtmehr finden - dabei hab ich das doch heute Mittag extra noch gelesen.
In dem Fall Sorry, ist nicht meine Absicht (Don wird mit widersprechen) Leuten an den Karren zu fahren die das nicht verdienen, ich war mir felsenfest sicher, kann den Beitrag auf den ich mich bezogen habe aber tatsächlich nicht mehr finden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und ich kanns aktuell nichtmehr finden - dabei hab ich das doch heute Mittag extra noch gelesen.
> In dem Fall Sorry, ist nicht meine Absicht (Don wird mit widersprechen) Leuten an den Karren zu fahren die das nicht verdienen, ich war mir felsenfest sicher, kann den Beitrag auf den ich mich bezogen habe aber tatsächlich nicht mehr finden.


Ich unterstelle nichts Böses, kann passieren, wenn man viele Debatten gleichzeitig führt, wollte nur klarstellen, dass der Stoff nicht von mir stammt


----------



## sereksim (12. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn Max Mustermann sich den "fetten SUV" kaufen will, soll er das halt tun.


Darf er doch auch. Aber wenn er dann in der Innenstadt keinen Parkplatz findet, ist das sein Problem und es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Stadt, immer mehr Freifläche für Autos zu blockieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bäume sind extrem wichtig um das Klima in der Stadt zu regulieren und die Aufenthaltsqualität zu verbessern. Parkplätze durch Bäume zu ersetzen ist Klimaschutz und wertet das Quartier erhbelich auf, wenn es um die Lebensqualität geht. Wir brauchen autofreie Städte.



Autofreie Städte sind erst möglich, wenn auch ein autofreies Umland in greifbarer Nähe ist. Oder willst du die Städter einsperren? Fürs erste wäre schon sehr viel gewonnen, wenn man die Auto-Pendler aussperren würde. Auf der einen Seite zahlt man als Städter einige zusätzliche Abgaben (direkt oder indirekt über Gewerbekosten, die sich in Endpreisen niederschlagen), damit es einen öffentlichen Nahverkehr bis vor die Stadt gibt, aber zusätzlich zu den Park'n'Ride-Angeboten soll man dann auch noch große Einfallstraßen für die Drive'n'Parker freihalten sowie deren Gestank und Lärm akzeptieren. Und die Pendlerpauschale sowie der Bau von Pendlerstraßen außerorts wird auch noch mehrheitlich von Städtern bezahlt (weil es einfach mehr Städter gibt).

Stattdessen gehen diverse politische Initativen aber in die Gegenrichtung: Parkplätze für Pendler müssen bleiben, "damit die Innenstadt nicht stirbt", die Bewohner von selbiger werden in ihren Möglichkeiten weiter eingeschränkt...
Die Phantasien, die einige in meiner Gegend verbreiten, würden dazu führen, dass ich aus der Stadt raus aufs Land ziehen und jeden Tag 30-80 km mit dem Auto fahren würde, statt bislang 6 km mit dem Fahrrad. Das ist dann der Weg zur "autofreien" Stadt...




seahawk schrieb:


> Werden die Autos kleiner und sparsamer?



Im Schnitt nicht. Aber ich habe noch niemanden gesehen, der z.B. mal konsequent SUVs abschleppen lässt, die über Parkplätze hinausragen. Stattdessen wird gefordert, die Parkplätze zu streichen.

(Mein aktueller Wagen ist übrigens 35 cm kürzer und 1,5 l sparsamer als der Vorgänger und beides sind Gründe dafür, warum ich überhaupt gewechselt habe. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass nur sehr wenige Hersteller einige andere für mich und auch allgemein sicherheitsrelevante Aspekte bei ihren Konstruktionen beachten, denn rein von der Größe und 95% der anderen Aspekte eines Autos hätte ich lieber ein noch einmal 10 cm kürzers und noch einmal einen Liter sparsameres Exemplar genommen und Potential für noch mehr Einsparung gesehen. Baute aber halt niemand ohne inakzeptable Kompromisse an anderer Stelle.)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder der mal in bekannten deutschen Mittelgebirgsregionen oder ländlichen Regionen, wie Schwarzwald, Bayrischer Wald, Eifel, Hunsrück, Harz,  Odenwald, Fichtelgebirge, Erzgebirge, Märkische Heide, Spessart, Wetterau, Lüneburger Heide, Brandenburgische Seenplatte, Emsland etc. etc. etc. gewohnt hat, sofort bestätigen wird.



Wer im bayrischen Wald, im Schwarzwald, der Lüneburger Heide oder Rhön wohnt und dort arbeitet, ist aber nicht von Beschränkungen für Autofahrer innerhalb Berlins oder Hamburgs betroffen. Solange es am nächsten größeren Bahnhof in seiner Nähe einen Parkplatz gibt, kann er (bei gut ausgebautem ÖPNV - der in den genannten Innenstädten gegeben ist) auch bei totalem Autoverbot gut dahinfahren. Das Problem besteht wenn dann in Gegenrichtung: Sollte ein Berliner mal in die Lünebürger Heide wollen, wäre es ineffizient, diese für diesen einen Anlass engmaschig mit ÖPNV zu überziehen. Wo nur einzelne Individuen leben, hat man halt Individualverkehr. Aber eben auch nur da zwangsläufig. Wo viele Leben ist er suboptimal.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte auch Schwierigkeiten einen Wagen zu finden der passt.
Die meisten vollgepackt mit Kram den man nicht braucht. Sehr schwer. Innen wenig Platz durch dicke Verkleidungen. 
Findet man etwas gibt es gleich Einschränkungen in wichtigen Bereichen.
Man sollte auch mal die PS Zahl begrenzen. Kenne einige mit 300-350 PS die auch noch selten auf der Autobahn sind. 
Es wäre kein Problem gute Wagen mit deutlich geringerer Motorstärke zu bauen mit dem halben Spritverbrauch.
Aber da geht ja das Jammern los, wenn man mit 190 nicht schnell genug einen anderen überholen kann. Auch ein max Tempo der Autos wäre ein Gedanke.
Da könnte eine Regierung mal einen Vorstoß unternehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal die PS Zahl begrenzen.


Schenk dir das, ist bei Elektromotoren auch fast egal (was den Verbrauch angeht) und Leistung begrenzen ist dann dumm. 
Frag mal Radfahrer. 250 Watt in der Stadt sind toll, in den Bergen eher mäh.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Mutante geht, nicht wie von Dir impliziert, nur auf den Selektionsdruck durch Impfen zurück, sondern vor allem aus massenhafte Verbreitung.



Bei Viren gibt es eigentlich gar keinen Selektionsdruck. Im Gegensatz zu bakteriellen Erregern haben die keine effektive Methode, um Erbmaterial auszutauschen und zu rekombinieren und sie konkurrieren auch nicht um endliche Ressourcen innerhalb eines Wirts. Wenn man bei Bakterien 95% fraggt und das Antibiotikum absetzt, haben die restlichen 5% umso bessere Bedingungen, tauschen ihre offensichtlich besseren Gene untereinander aus und schon hast du einen multiresistenten Erreger gezüchtet. Wenn du von einem Virus 95% ausschaltest, machen die anderen 5% genauso weiter, wie sie es auch in Gegenwart der anderen 95% gemacht hätten - weil ein Virus einfach keinen Handlungsspielraum hat. Wenn er zufällig einer passenden Zelle begegnet, schupst er seine RNA rein, die wird exprimiert und das wars. Und das läuft genauso ab, wenn die Zelle schon von einem anderen Virus infiziert wurde und wenn er statt einer Wirtszelle einem anderen Virus begegnet, dann passiert einfach gar nichts.
Von daher hängt die Zahl der Mutanten nur von einem ab: Der Zahl und Dauer der Infektionen. Je mehr, desto mehr Mutanten darunter und desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine davon probelmatisch ist. Aber ob es 10 Millionen Deutsche, 10 Millionen Briten, 100 Millionen Amerikaner, 1 Million Israelis und 179 Millionen Inder sind, die sich infizieren oder 200 Millionen Inder und sonst niemand, macht praktisch keinen Unterschied.

Hat aber eher wenig mit der Wahlprogrammen zum Bundestag zu tun. "Wir waren unfähig, sinnvoll mit einer Pandemie umgehen, wie man sie alle paar Jahre erwarten muss. Was lernen wir daraus?" scheint irgendwie keine Rolle im Wahlkampf zu spielen. Wahrscheinlich weil die Regierung so viel vermasselt und die Oppositoin im Vorfeld meist geschwiegen oder alle Wochen gegenteiliges behauptet hat.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Autofreie Städte sind erst möglich, wenn auch ein autofreies Umland in greifbarer Nähe ist. Oder willst du die Städter einsperren? Fürs erste wäre schon sehr viel gewonnen, wenn man die Auto-Pendler aussperren würde. Auf der einen Seite zahlt man als Städter einige zusätzliche Abgaben (direkt oder indirekt über Gewerbekosten, die sich in Endpreisen niederschlagen), damit es einen öffentlichen Nahverkehr bis vor die Stadt gibt, aber zusätzlich zu den Park'n'Ride-Angeboten soll man dann auch noch große Einfallstraßen für die Drive'n'Parker freihalten sowie deren Gestank und Lärm akzeptieren. Und die Pendlerpauschale sowie der Bau von Pendlerstraßen außerorts wird auch noch mehrheitlich von Städtern bezahlt (weil es einfach mehr Städter gibt).
> 
> Stattdessen gehen diverse politische Initativen aber in die Gegenrichtung: Parkplätze für Pendler müssen bleiben, "damit die Innenstadt nicht stirbt", die Bewohner von selbiger werden in ihren Möglichkeiten weiter eingeschränkt...
> Die Phantasien, die einige in meiner Gegend verbreiten, würden dazu führen, dass ich aus der Stadt raus aufs Land ziehen und jeden Tag 30-80 km mit dem Auto fahren würde, statt bislang 6 km mit dem Fahrrad. Das ist dann der Weg zur "autofreien" Stadt...
> ...



Anwohnerparken muss erhalten bleiben. Konzepte (wie in Berlin) bei denen auf Tiefgaragen verzichtet wird, halte ich auch für sehr schwierig, weil das den verbleibenden öffentlichen Parkraum zusätzlich belastet und ein Auto ist am Ende immer noch auch ein Stück Sicherheit. (Wenn das Kind mal nach der Disco irgendwo gestrandet ist, oder beim Sport auswärts einen Unfall hatte und im Krankenhaus ist, da wird niemand auf den ÖPNV setzen wollen)


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2021)

Die GroKo hat mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen....








						Urheberrechtsreform kommt: Bundestag beschließt Gesetz [Update]
					

Update: Die Bundesregierung hat den Gesetzesentwurf für die Urheberrechtsreform vorgelegt, die von der EU gefordert wird.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Gegen den Gesetzentwurf in der Fassung des Rechtsausschusses stimmten die Fraktionen von AfD, FDP und Die Linke und bei Enthaltung von Bündnis 90/Die Grünen.

Geschickter Schachzug unter dem Deckmantel der Pandemie so ein Gesetz zu verabschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS wird sich hoffentlich direkt auf das Wahlergebnis auswirken.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Mai 2021)

Sie regulieren uns in die Steinzeit zurück. An sich benötigen wir weniger Regulierung und mehr Entschlankung davon, aber nein..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die GroKo hat mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass man nicht einfach 2 Jahre den gesamten restlichen Politikbetrieb einstellen kann, hat auch das Timing wenig mit der Pandemie zu tun. Das ergibt sich einfach aus der üblichen Zeitspanne, die die deutsche Politik braucht, um zuvor auf EU-Ebene abgesprochene Regelungen auch national einzuführen. Meilenweit in die Länge gezogen werden solche Verfahren normalerweise nur beim Umweltschutz.

Peinlich ist aber, dass man praktisch eine Worst-Case-Umsetzung dessen gemacht hat, was man zuvor auf EU-Ebene verbrochen hatte. Das es ein paar mäßig gelungene Kompromisse geben wird, stand bei den vielen zu berücksichtigenden, gegenläufigen Interessen zwar von vorneherein fest. Aber Zensurinfrastruktur UND keinen vernünftigen Schutz für kleine Urheber UND unklare Rechtslage an vielen Punkten muss man erstmal gleichzeitig hinbekommen. Soweit ich es Überblicke hat man wirklich alle Fettnäpfchen mitgenommen, zu deren Vermeidung seit iirc über 5 Jahren verhandelt, netto dürfte sich in der Praxis fast nirgendwo ein Vorteil einstellen (außer bei Anwälten, wenn niemand kapiert, was wer eigentlich noch darf) und die Hauptstreitparteien, wegen denen Neuregelungen überhaupt angestrebt wurden, haben ihren Kampf ohnehin längst mit klarem Gewinner beendet.

Wüsste ich es nicht besser, ich müsste davon ausgehen, dass Urheberrecht in die Zuständigkeit unseres Internetministers fällt.


----------



## Lotto (22. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mieten in München können bezahlt werden. Da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings zu welchem Preis?
> Hier besteht eindeutig Handlungsbedarf. Ob durch Schwarz, Rot oder Grün ist mir egal.



Es wird dann evtl. sozialer Wohnungsbau gefördert, wo dann nur Leute mit Berechtigungsschein drinne wohnen dürfen. Der normale Angestellte aus der Mittelschicht mit seinen (von dir angeführten) 54000 Brutto darf weiterhin hohe Mieten bezahlen.
Und das die Mieten durch höheres Angebot sinken glaub ich nicht. Der Markt ist einfach so von ausländischen Spekulanten durchseucht, die lassen die Hütten lieber leer stehen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und das die Mieten durch höheres Angebot sinken glaub ich nicht. Der Markt ist einfach so von ausländischen Spekulanten durchseucht, die lassen die Hütten lieber leer stehen.


Das ist aber auch nur ein Machtspielchen auf Zeit. Wenn nicht absehbar ist dass man zu Zeitpunkt X doch den höheren Preis bekommt wird immer vermietet solang das mehr Geld bringt als Leerstand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nur ein Machtspielchen auf Zeit. Wenn nicht absehbar ist dass man zu Zeitpunkt X doch den höheren Preis bekommt wird immer vermietet solang das mehr Geld bringt als Leerstand.



Beim Leerstand geht es nicht um die Chance auf höhere Mieten, sondern um Verkaufserlöse. Das Ganze an Banken & Co verschenkte Geld fließt immer noch zu großen Teilen in Immobilien und die stetig steigenden Preise locken Spekulanten an. Für die ist "Vermieten" nur Nebensache/nur bei hohen Einnahmen interessant, die wollen wieder verkaufen. Und ein leeres Haus verkauft sich meist besser als eins mit Bestandsmietern. Ausgenommen Bestandsmieter, die überdurchschnittlich hohe Einnahmen garantieren = Wuchermieten akzeptiert haben, die sind ein Bonus beim Verkauf.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2021)

Kaufen und Verkaufen lohnt sich aber auch nur wenn die Preise steigen und die Mieten oben bleiben. Sonst kann man auch nicht mit Gewinn verkaufen.
Ergo hilft auch dagegen mehr Angebot zu schaffen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass man nicht einfach 2 Jahre den gesamten restlichen Politikbetrieb einstellen kann, hat auch das Timing wenig mit der Pandemie zu tun. Das ergibt sich einfach aus der üblichen Zeitspanne, die die deutsche Politik braucht, um zuvor auf EU-Ebene abgesprochene Regelungen auch national einzuführen. Meilenweit in die Länge gezogen werden solche Verfahren normalerweise nur beim Umweltschutz.


Das mit dem Politikbetrieb ist mir völlig klar, allerdings hinterlässt ein solches Handeln durchaus einen faden Beigeschmack. Vorallem da in der Pandemiezeit die Berichterstattung was solche Themen angeht, gelinde gesagt nur spärlich betrieben wird. Und nimm es mir nicht krum, aber unsere Regierung hat ganz andere Baustellen als die Umsetzung eines in meinen Augen unnötigen EU-Gesetzes während Pandemiezeiten. Solche Themen gehen auf einmal ganz schnell, obwohl die Kritik in der Vergangenheit in Massen auf die Politiker hereingeprasselt ist. Anstatt hier weiter den Dialog zu suchen und ggf. doch noch eine adäquate Lösung zu finden, fabriziert man so einen unnötigen Schnellschuss der mehr Schaden anrichtet als man sich Stand jetzt vorstellen kann. 
Und das sich die Grünen bei der Abstimmung enthalten haben, setzt dem Ganzen irgendwie ja doch die Krone auf. 



Lotto schrieb:


> Es wird dann evtl. sozialer Wohnungsbau gefördert, wo dann nur Leute mit Berechtigungsschein drinne wohnen dürfen. Der normale Angestellte aus der Mittelschicht mit seinen (von dir angeführten) 54000 Brutto darf weiterhin hohe Mieten bezahlen.
> Und das die Mieten durch höheres Angebot sinken glaub ich nicht. Der Markt ist einfach so von ausländischen Spekulanten durchseucht, die lassen die Hütten lieber leer stehen.


Passend dazu:








						Angestrebte Fusion von Dax-Konzernen: Was eine Deutsche-Wohnen-Übernahme durch Vonovia für Mieter und Anleger bedeutet
					

Die Dax-Rivalen wollen sich zusammenschließen. Es ist eine Übernahme, die den Immobilienmarkt völlig neu sortiert. Was Mieter und Anleger nun wissen sollten.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				






Olstyle schrieb:


> Kaufen und Verkaufen lohnt sich aber auch nur wenn die Preise steigen und die Mieten oben bleiben. Sonst kann man auch nicht mit Gewinn verkaufen.
> Ergo hilft auch dagegen mehr Angebot zu schaffen.


Das Angebot bringt dir aber nur was, wenn es unter staatlicher Kontrolle ist. Siehe Wien. Denn der freie Markt in in Deutschland bekommt das nicht gebacken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das mit dem Politikbetrieb ist mir völlig klar, allerdings hinterlässt ein solches Handeln durchaus einen faden Beigeschmack. Vorallem da in der Pandemiezeit die Berichterstattung was solche Themen angeht, gelinde gesagt nur spärlich betrieben wird.



Es gibt alle naslang Anlässe, aus denen "die Berichterstattung spärlich betrieben wird". Sehr beliebt waren in der Vergangenheit Sportereignisse, vor allem Fußballwelt- und Europameisterschaften, aber manchmal auch internationale Krisen und da wurden immer mal wieder durchaus kritische Gesetze mehr oder minder unauffällig erlassen. Aber über sowas wie Urheberrecht kümmern sich 99% der Leute und dementsprechend die Medien selbst mitten im Sommerloch nicht und das Timing weißt diesmal eben keine Auffälligkeiten auf. (Wobei ich mir nicht einmal sicher bin, ob dieser Vorwurf in anderen Fällen gerechtfertigt ist. Wichtige Gesetze erlassen ist the fucking job of the Bundestag. Und je nachdem, was man selbst für Prioritäten setzt, ignoriert man halt 99% davon und merkt einfach nicht, dass "großes" auch dann passiert, wenn eigentlich jeder hingucken könnte, es aber trotzdem nicht macht.)



> Und nimm es mir nicht krum, aber unsere Regierung hat ganz andere Baustellen als die Umsetzung eines in meinen Augen unnötigen EU-Gesetzes während Pandemiezeiten.



Die Regierung? Ja. Aber wer erlässt Gesetze? Eben. Ein Personalkonflikt entsteht allenfalls, wenn die gleichen Ministerien die gleichen Leute involvieren, aber was bitte schön hat das Bundesministerium für Justiz denn wegen Corona besonders viel zu tun? Wir haben nicht umsonst ettliche hundert Abgeordnete im Bundestag und noch weitaus mehr Staatsbeamte in den Ministerien sitzen, damit so etwas parallel laufen haben. Die Zuständigen haben gerade KEINE anderen Baustellen, weil sie explizit für diese Baustelle da sind. Und wie gesagt: Wie lange möchtest du den kompletten Politikbetrieb denn gerne wegen was für einer Art von Krise anhalten? Wir hatten von 2008 bis weit in die 10er Jahre rein Immobilienkrise, Bankenkrise, Eurokrise, Wirtschaftskrise. Dann Ukrainekrise gefolgt von Flüchtlingskrise. Klimakrise ist eigentlich ständig (ignoriert nur jeder), Trump war Krise pur, der Zusammenhalt in der EU kriselt, Brexist hat eine Krisenschlagzeile nach der anderen gemacht. Es ist ständig irgendwo Krise und das einzig besondere an Corona ist, dass es mal direkt den Alltag der Bürger betrifft. Aber genau das macht für die Arbeit der Politik keinen Unterschied. Die müssen ständig irgendwelche Krisen managen UND sie müssen gleichzeitig vorankommen.
Ob das bei DER Urheberrechtsreform wirklich der Fall ist, wäre die interessantere Frage. Der Schritt von "was tun" zu "was richtig tun" ist halt kein Automatismus, aber "nichts tun" ist auch keine Lösung. Und davon abgesehen gibt es für abgesprochene EU-Richtlinien auch schlichtweg Umsetzungszeiträume, schließlich sollen die halbwegs einheitlich Bedingungen in Europa sicherstellen und nicht einander ähnliche Bedingungen nacheinander in Teilen Europas. Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen, den Kram einfach schon vor Corona fertig zu haben, aber wie gesagt: 2 Jahre ist wirklich kein untypischer Umsetzungszeitraum für Deutschland, schließlich müssen nach jahrelanger Beschäftigung der CDU-Altlasten in EU-Parlament und -Komission auch noch ein paar Beamte hier ihre Pensionsansprüche erschlafen.




> Solche Themen gehen auf einmal ganz schnell, obwohl die Kritik in der Vergangenheit in Massen auf die Politiker hereingeprasselt ist.



Nö. Solche Themen gingen nicht ganz schnell. Im Gegenteil, über das Thema wurde sogar überdurchschnittlich viel debattiert, weswegen das Ergebnis auch so wunderbar unbefridiegend für absolut alle beteiligten ist, aber wie schon gesagt: Von 99% der Gesetzgebung kriegt der Durchschnittsdeutsche gar nichts mit. Dann ist es natürlich leicht, sich über "plötzliches" und "außergewöhnliches" zu entbrüsten. Ich kenne die Kritik an den Urheberrechtsreformplänen schon aus der Zeit, bevor die CDU auf EU-Ebene die Rahmenrichtlinien verankert hat und sie kam seitdem immer wieder hoch. Wie gesagt: Tolle Folgen hatte der Aktionismus nicht, aber es wurde schon einiges gemacht und das auch mal nicht in Hinterzimmern, sondern relativ öffentlich. Hat nur kaum eine Sau gejuckt.



> Und das sich die Grünen bei der Abstimmung enthalten haben, setzt dem Ganzen irgendwie ja doch die Krone auf.



Jup, das geht mir auch langsam auf den Keks. Seit zwei Jahren kommt aus der Ecke quasi gar keine Oppositionsarbeit mehr. Und das ist ein herber Verlust, wenn die alternativen Ecken die Linke und die AFD sind.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

EU
					

EU




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Prio 3 ist in Europa noch nicht durch. Jeder Tag an Lockdowns kostet Milliarden..
Währenddessen:








						Corona Mehr als 28.000 neue Corona-Ansteckungen
					

Die bundesweite Sieben-Tage-Inzidenz bei den Corona-Infektionen ist abermals gestiegen. Sie liegt nach Angaben des Robert Koch-Instituts jetzt bei 130,2. Am Vortag betrug der Wert 118 und vor einer Woche 85,6. Die Gesundheitsämter meldeten mehr als 28.000 neue Ansteckungen. Die Deutsche...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Der Impfstoff unterliegt Ausfuhrbeschränkung durch unseren "Freund" die USA, obwohl der Impfstoff dort vor Ort kaum bis gar nicht eingesetzt wird. Sinnloses Horten nennt man sowas.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2021)

Prio 3 wird ja eh in wenigen Tagen ohne Impfung abgeschafft...  .


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Prio 3 ist in Europa noch nicht durch. Jeder Tag an Lockdowns kostet Milliarden..





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Impfstoff unterliegt Ausfuhrbeschränkung durch unseren "Freund" die USA, obwohl der Impfstoff dort vor Ort kaum bis gar nicht eingesetzt wird. Sinnloses Horten nennt man sowas.


Die Exporte der EU werden ja auch nicht direkt vom in der EU verplanen Kontingent abgezweigt sondern nur die Ausfuhr von für diesen Staat von Anfang an geplanten Dose  in einen "befreundeten" Staat nicht blockiert.
Also genau das was du (zu Recht) von den USA einforderst.
Mit der Bundestagswahl hat das übrigens auch nur wenig zu tun, schließlich war das eine Entscheidung der EU Kommission und nicht der Bundesregierung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Exporte der EU werden ja auch nicht direkt vom in der EU verplanen Kontingent abgezweigt sondern nur die Ausfuhr von für diesen Staat von Anfang an geplanten Dose  in einen "befreundeten" Staat nicht blockiert.
> Also genau das was du (zu Recht) von den USA einforderst.


Der Eigenbedarf muss sichergestellt werden, bevor exportiert wird. Anscheinend gibt es Lieferverzögerungen überall. Genau da braucht man die EU und nicht beim mehr exportieren, als im Inland ausgeliefert wird. Übrigens ist die EU das einzige Landstrich, das wirksame Impfstoffe überhaupt exportiert. Die USA, UK und co. schreien am lautesten nach Patentfreigabe, blockieren aber jeglichen Export an Drittländer.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit der Bundestagswahl hat das übrigens auch nur wenig zu tun, schließlich war das eine Entscheidung der EU Kommission und nicht der Bundesregierung.


Diese Regierung hat die Impfstoffbeschaffung an die EU abgetreten. Die Biontechwerke befinden sich unter anderem in Deutschland. Da lässt sich einiges machen. Ein Vetorecht hat Deutschland auch bei der EU-Komission.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ein Vetorecht hat Deutschland auch bei der EU-Komission.


wieso Veto recht? Deutschland entscheidet doch, sonst wäre Flinten Uschi nicht der Chef.
Deutschland wollte halt solidarisch sein und alle EU Staaten gleichermaßen versorgen.
Viel schlimmer sind die USa, die Impfstoff über haben, ihn aber nicht weiter reichen.
Da sind selbst die Russen großzügiger und geben ab.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland wollte halt solidarisch sein und alle EU Staaten gleichermaßen versorgen.


Damit habe ich auch kein Problem. Wir haben einen Binnenmarkt hier. Alle müssen hier durchgeimpft werden, damit die Budde wieder läuft. Ich habe ebenfalls grundsätzlich kein Problem mit den Exporten in die Drittländer. Die Impfversorgung innerhalb der EU muss aber sichergestellt sein.
Bevor ich jemanden Geld ausleihe, stelle ich sicher, ob mir selbst genug übrig bleibt. In dem Fall würde es heißen, kein Hersteller darf exportieren, solange die Kontingente in Europa nicht voll erfüllt sind (Liefermenge nach Verträgen). Wenn es Benachteiligungen bei den Liefermengen bei den Einzelchargen gibt, dann nicht zum Nachteil der EU-Staaten, wo die Impfstoffe hergestellt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Eigenbedarf muss sichergestellt werden, bevor exportiert wird. Anscheinend gibt es Lieferverzögerungen überall. Genau da braucht man die EU und nicht beim mehr exportieren, als im Inland ausgeliefert wird. Übrigens ist die EU das einzige Landstrich, das wirksame Impfstoffe überhaupt exportiert. Die USA, UK und co. schreien am lautesten nach Patentfreigabe, blockieren aber jeglichen Export an Drittländer.
> 
> Diese Regierung hat die Impfstoffbeschaffung an die EU abgetreten. Die Biontechwerke befinden sich unter anderem in Deutschland. Da lässt sich einiges machen. Ein Vetorecht hat Deutschland auch bei der EU-Komission.



Der größte Exporteur war lange Zeit Indien, auch UK exportiert (nur halt nicht in dem Maße, in dem dass der EU zugesagt wurde), China und Russland sowieso (mit reichlich Propaganda) und selbst die USA (oder wo glaubst du, kriegen wir Moderna und Johnson her?), wenn auch nicht in dem Maße, in dem sie können. Von daher sind wir definitiv nicht die einzigen, die nicht horten und andere verrecken lassen und es ist auch schlichtweg so, dass Japan & Co genau wie jeder andere vorbestellt und *vorfinanziert* haben. Also haben sie auch genau die gleichen Ansprüche, wie EU-Mitglieder.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der größte Exporteur war lange Zeit Indien, auch UK exportiert (nur halt nicht in dem Maße, in dem dass der EU zugesagt wurde), China und Russland sowieso (mit reichlich Propaganda) und selbst die USA (oder wo glaubst du, kriegen wir Moderna und Johnson her?), wenn auch nicht in dem Maße, in dem sie können. Von daher sind wir definitiv nicht die einzigen, die nicht horten und andere verrecken lassen und es ist auch schlichtweg so, dass Japan & Co genau wie jeder andere vorbestellt und *vorfinanziert* haben. Also haben sie auch genau die gleichen Ansprüche, wie EU-Mitglieder.


UK konnte gar nicht viel Astrazeneca herstellen, deswegen wurde das Meiste davon in der EU und in Indien produziert. Aus ihren eigenen Werken wurde vorerst gar nichts exportiert. Indien hat die Exporte ganz verboten, als die Kacke am Dampfen war. Seitdem exportiert Indien gar nichts. Nachdem es der UK besser ging, haben sie Exporte von Astrazeneca in einige ausgewählte Common Wealth Länder + Indien erlaubt und das in homöopatischen Mengen.
Moderna-Impfdosen, die wir bekommen, stammen aus der Schweiz. Sie werden nicht aus den USA importiert. Der einzige Export ist von Johnson & Johnson ebenfalls in homoöpathischen Mengen.
Ohne Biontech und Verhinderung der UK-Piraterie bei Astrazenca wären wir also total aufgeschmissen gewesen. Uns hätte in der Position keiner geholfen, Verträge hin oder her. Ich habe extra wirksam geschrieben, weil ich dem Sputnik- und Sinopharmimpfstoff nicht vertraue.
Verweis auf die aktuelle Datenlage:








						Infographic: America First? Covid-19 Production & Exports
					

This chart shows the number of vaccine doses produced and exported as of March 2021.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2021)

Die Mär von den grünen SUV-Fahrern
					

Grün wählen, aber ein SUV kaufen – dieses Bild wird in sozialen Medien gern gezeichnet. Eine Umfrage zeigt nun, dass es sich dabei um ein Klischee handelt – es aber durchaus eine SUV-Partei gibt.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Die Grünen SUV Fahrer...


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber über sowas wie Urheberrecht kümmern sich 99% der Leute und dementsprechend die Medien selbst mitten im Sommerloch nicht und das Timing weißt diesmal eben keine Auffälligkeiten auf. (Wobei ich mir nicht einmal sicher bin, ob dieser Vorwurf in anderen Fällen gerechtfertigt ist. Wichtige Gesetze erlassen ist the fucking job of the Bundestag. Und je nachdem, was man selbst für Prioritäten setzt, ignoriert man halt 99% davon und merkt einfach nicht, dass "großes" auch dann passiert, wenn eigentlich jeder hingucken könnte, es aber trotzdem nicht macht.)


Ja, es ist ihr Job Gesetze zu erlassen und ja, man muss sich auch Prioritäten setzen. Aber nicht so. Die Medien kennen nur ein Thema im Moment: Die Pandemie

Und das ist eben das Problem in diesem Land. Jeder spricht von Datenschutz und Urheberrecht, aber wenn es dann mal drauf ankommt hier tätig zu werden, dann versagt die Boulevardpresse. Die Proteste rund um Artikel 13/17 haben doch eine klare Sprache gesprochen. Von daher kann ich dieses Vorgehen der Politik einfach nicht gut heißen. Ähnliches trifft auf die Biometriedatenbanken zu. Die ganz nebenbei nicht mal DSGVO-konform sind.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, dieses Gesetz ist in Anbetracht der momentanen Situation in der unser Land steckt einfach nur unwichtig. Wir haben ganz andere Baustellen zu bewältigen. Es geht mir auch nicht darum das Land politisch zu lähmen. Niemand behauptet das man während einer Pandemie sich nur um ebendiese kümmern darf, aber wenn doch schon mal Luft da sein sollte, dann beschäftige ich mich doch mit Baustellen die in der Prio-Liste weiter oben stehen. Das verlangt doch eingentlich schon der gesunde Menschenverstand. Mein Chef würde mir die Keule auf den Kopf hauen, wenn ich nur die Arbeiten erledigen würden, die keine hohe Priorität haben. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Regierung? Ja. Aber wer erlässt Gesetze? Eben. Ein Personalkonflikt entsteht allenfalls, wenn die gleichen Ministerien die gleichen Leute involvieren, aber was bitte schön hat das Bundesministerium für Justiz denn wegen Corona besonders viel zu tun?


Och, ich weiß auch nicht... Evtl. mal den Hintern hochbekommen und den ganzen "Kriegsgewinnlern" mal eine juristische Rückhandschelle verpassen? Sie könnten auch mal den Dieselbetrug fertig abwickeln. Und dann wären da noch die ganzen Betrugsfälle bei den Corona-Hilfen, Tests etc. Und hört man nicht immer wieder das dieses Bundesministerium an der Kotzgrenze operiert?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob das bei DER Urheberrechtsreform wirklich der Fall ist, wäre die interessantere Frage. Der Schritt von "was tun" zu "was richtig tun" ist halt kein Automatismus, aber "nichts tun" ist auch keine Lösung. Und davon abgesehen gibt es für abgesprochene EU-Richtlinien auch schlichtweg Umsetzungszeiträume, schließlich sollen die halbwegs einheitlich Bedingungen in Europa sicherstellen und nicht einander ähnliche Bedingungen nacheinander in Teilen Europas. Besser wäre es natürlich gewesen, den Kram einfach schon vor Corona fertig zu haben, aber wie gesagt: 2 Jahre ist wirklich kein untypischer Umsetzungszeitraum für Deutschland, schließlich müssen nach jahrelanger Beschäftigung der CDU-Altlasten in EU-Parlament und -Komission auch noch ein paar Beamte hier ihre Pensionsansprüche erschlafen.


Exakt meine Meinung! Nur erwarte ich halt bei so einem hochumstrittenen Thema das die Politik das Ganze ordentlich abwickelt und ggf. auch nochmals kontrovers diskutiert und auch ausgewiesene Experten hinzuzieht. Und damit meine ich nicht ihre im Schatten lauernden Lobbyisten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Solche Themen gingen nicht ganz schnell. Im Gegenteil, über das Thema wurde sogar überdurchschnittlich viel debattiert, weswegen das Ergebnis auch so wunderbar unbefridiegend für absolut alle beteiligten ist, aber wie schon gesagt: Von 99% der Gesetzgebung kriegt der Durchschnittsdeutsche gar nichts mit. Dann ist es natürlich leicht, sich über "plötzliches" und "außergewöhnliches" zu entbrüsten


Ja, es wurde debattiert. Aber noch immer macht der Ton die Musik. Wie soll man denn Politiker ernstnehmen, die der Meinung sind, das die Kritik an dem Gesetz von Bots kommt? Allein die Dreistigkeit dieser Unterstellung schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Und nun sieh dir das Ergebnis an: Wie du schon geschrieben hast, ein unbefriedigendes Ergebnis aka Scherbenhaufen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, das geht mir auch langsam auf den Keks. Seit zwei Jahren kommt aus der Ecke quasi gar keine Oppositionsarbeit mehr. Und das ist ein herber Verlust, wenn die alternativen Ecken die Linke und die AFD sind.


+1
Das sind gewählte Volksvertreter! Sie vertreten die Bürger dieses Landes. Da kann ich doch absolut erwarten, das man zu solchen Gesetzesvorschlägen eine Meinung hat.

--------------------------------------------------

Mal in die Runde gefragt: 
Was ist sind denn euren Augen die wichtigsten Punkte was die Politik in Deutschland anpacken muss?


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. Mai 2021)

> Doppelbesteuerung droht
> Warum das Rentenurteil Millionen künftiger Senioren betrifft











						Für diese Senioren hat das Rentensteuer-Urteil Folgen
					

Auch Rentner sind steuerpflichtig – es greift die nachgelagerte Besteuerung. Doc




					www.t-online.de
				




Das Interessante ist, man möchte die Entscheidung dazu nach den Wahlen fällen, warum denn wohl?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ihr Job Gesetze zu erlassen und ja, man muss sich auch Prioritäten setzen. Aber nicht so. Die Medien kennen nur ein Thema im Moment: Die Pandemie
> 
> Und das ist eben das Problem in diesem Land. Jeder spricht von Datenschutz und Urheberrecht, aber wenn es dann mal drauf ankommt hier tätig zu werden, dann versagt die Boulevardpresse. Die Proteste rund um Artikel 13/17 haben doch eine klare Sprache gesprochen. Von daher kann ich dieses Vorgehen der Politik einfach nicht gut heißen. Ähnliches trifft auf die Biometriedatenbanken zu. Die ganz nebenbei nicht mal DSGVO-konform sind.



Wie gesagt: Betrachter-Bias. Dir sind diese verpfuschten Gesetze wichtig und die würdest dir gern mehr dazu wünschen. Anderen sind andere verpfuschte Gesetze wichtig und sie hätten sich mehr Aufmerksamkeit gewünscht. Wo war die BILD beim Kohleausstiegsgesetzt? Wieviele Medien haben über die Neuregelung der Vergewaltigungsparagraphen so intensiv berichtet, wie über Corona? Hat irgend jemand außer regelmäßigen Tageszeitungsleser überhaupt die Gründung der Autobahn GmbH mitbekommen? CETA? Die Planung für Nordstream 1?  Es werden STÄNDIG wichtige Gesetze erlassen (das ist, wie gesagt, denen ihr Job), es wird dabei STÄNDIG geschlampt (dass zu ahnenden wäre Job der Wähler, die die letzten 12 Jahre aber besseres zu tun hatten), es gibt STÄNDIG Proteste dagegen und die Medien finden STÄNDIG ein Thema, dass ihnen mehr Leser/Zuschauer/Zuhörer einbringt. Vor 2020 war das bevorzugt irgendwas mit Promis oder mit Leuten (angeblich auch Promis), die sich um eine Ball streiten, den sie sich für weniger als eine Sekunde ihres regulären Lohns in Bangladesh kaufen könnten. 



> Och, ich weiß auch nicht... Evtl. mal den Hintern hochbekommen und den ganzen "Kriegsgewinnlern" mal eine juristische Rückhandschelle verpassen?



Umsetzung von Gesetzen ist Job der Polizei und Gerichte, nicht des Justizministeriums und schon gar nicht der Legislative.



> Sie könnten auch mal den Dieselbetrug fertig abwickeln.



Umsetzung von Gesetzen ist Job der Polizei und Gerichte, nicht des Justizministeriums und schon gar nicht der Legislative.



> Und dann wären da noch die ganzen Betrugsfälle bei den Corona-Hilfen, Tests etc.



Umsetzung von ... merkste was?



> Und hört man nicht immer wieder das dieses Bundesministerium an der Kotzgrenze operiert?



Nö. Man hört, dass die Behörden, die die diesem Ministerium zugeordneten Aufgaben übernehmen, an der Kotzgrenze arbeiten. Aber die Leute, die im Ministerium Gesetzesentwürfe ausarbeiten und diejenigen, die in den Ämtern die Verwaltung stämmen, sind eben nicht einmal im gleichen Betrieb, geschweige denn mit der gleichen Sache beschäftigt. Und das muss auch so sein, eben weil die Gesetzgebung nicht mal eben eingestellt werden kann "weil ist Krise", schließlich kann auch in der mal was anderes wichtig sein. Es ist zum Kotzen, wieviel die Bundesregierung vergeigt, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie noch 1-2 ohnehin anstehende gesetzliche Regelungen erlässt, sondern damit, dass sie unfähig ist. Und keiner von den hochrangigen Typen hat sich in den letzten Jarhen irgendwo einen Namen damit gemacht, dass er sich in freien Minuten mal um komplexe, wichtige Dinge gekümmert hätte. Den Selbstdarstellern geht es immer nur um das, womit sie vor irgendwem gut dastehen können.



> Exakt meine Meinung! Nur erwarte ich halt bei so einem hochumstrittenen Thema das die Politik das Ganze ordentlich abwickelt und ggf. auch nochmals kontrovers diskutiert und auch ausgewiesene Experten hinzuzieht. Und damit meine ich nicht ihre im Schatten lauernden Lobbyisten.
> 
> Ja, es wurde debattiert. Aber noch immer macht der Ton die Musik. Wie soll man denn Politiker ernstnehmen, die der Meinung sind, das die Kritik an dem Gesetz von Bots kommt? Allein die Dreistigkeit dieser Unterstellung schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Und nun sieh dir das Ergebnis an: Wie du schon geschrieben hast, ein unbefriedigendes Ergebnis aka Scherbenhaufen.



Tjo, siehst du: Das klingt doch gleich ganz anders. Man hat nicht nichts oder schnell gemacht. Man hat halt nur viel Inkompetenz bewiesen, natürlich die falschen Experten herangezogen, etc.. Und genau das wäre 1:1 genauso gelaufen, wenn es kein Corona gegeben hätte. Willkommen in Deutschland.



> Mal in die Runde gefragt:
> Was ist sind denn euren Augen die wichtigsten Punkte was die Politik in Deutschland anpacken muss?



Immer noch Klimawandel und Naturzerstörung mit großem Vorsprung (und jeweils ettlichen anhängenden Rattenschwänzen) vor Bildung (gerade auch politischer), eng damit verwandt Demokratiedefiziten (inkl. Lobbyismus und Medienwandel) und sozialer Ungerechtigkeit (inkl. Balance Firmen - Privatleute). Sowas wie Urheberrecht ist dagegen absolut Pillepalle und das Gesetz eigentlich nur wegen der Einführung eine Zensurinfrastruktur mit einhergehendem Missbrauchsbedarf einen zweiten Blick wert. Aber auch in der Hinsicht sind diverse staatliche und nichtstaatliche Personendatenbanken viel bedenklicher.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Betrachter-Bias. Dir sind diese verpfuschten Gesetze wichtig und die würdest dir gern mehr dazu wünschen. Anderen sind andere verpfuschte Gesetze wichtig und sie hätten sich mehr Aufmerksamkeit gewünscht. Wo war die BILD beim Kohleausstiegsgesetzt? Wieviele Medien haben über die Neuregelung der Vergewaltigungsparagraphen so intensiv berichtet, wie über Corona? Hat irgend jemand außer regelmäßigen Tageszeitungsleser überhaupt die Gründung der Autobahn GmbH mitbekommen? CETA? Die Planung für Nordstream 1? Es werden STÄNDIG wichtige Gesetze erlassen (das ist, wie gesagt, denen ihr Job), es wird dabei STÄNDIG geschlampt (dass zu ahnenden wäre Job der Wähler, die die letzten 12 Jahre aber besseres zu tun hatten), es gibt STÄNDIG Proteste dagegen und die Medien finden STÄNDIG ein Thema, dass ihnen mehr Leser/Zuschauer/Zuhörer einbringt.


Lösung des Ganzen in deinen Augen? 
In meinen: Volksabstimmungen auf allen politischen Ebenen nach schweizer Vorbild. 
Wir brauchen eine direkte Demokratie. Das sieht man an den von dir angesprochenen Punkten sehr gut. Wenn die gewählten Volksvertreter nicht den Willen des Volks vertreten, dann ist das die einzige Möglichkeit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umsetzung von Gesetzen ist Job der Polizei und Gerichte, nicht des Justizministeriums und schon gar nicht der Legislative.


Es geht mir hier nicht um die Umsetzung von Gesetzen, sondern um das schließen der Gesetzeslücken die diese ganzen Dramen erst verursacht haben. Das Bundesministerium der Justiz (und Verbraucherschutz) ist in erster Linie ein Gesetzgebungsministerium. Das erarbeiten von Gesetz- und Verordnungsentwürfe damit sowas in Zukunft nicht mehr passiert, sollte ihre Priorität sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Man hört, dass die Behörden, die die diesem Ministerium zugeordneten Aufgaben übernehmen, an der Kotzgrenze arbeiten.


Nicht böse sein, aber das klang letztens bei B5 Aktuell im Radio ganz anders. Da wurde klar gesagt, das das (Bundes)Ministerium an der Grenze arbeitet und Personalprobleme hat, welche die Situation noch verschärfen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo, siehst du: Das klingt doch gleich ganz anders. Man hat nicht nichts oder schnell gemacht. Man hat halt nur viel Inkompetenz bewiesen, natürlich die falschen Experten herangezogen, etc.. Und genau das wäre 1:1 genauso gelaufen, wenn es kein Corona gegeben hätte. Willkommen in Deutschland.


Denkst du wirklich? Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung das dieses Thema weit mehr Beachtung gefunden hätte, wenn die Berichterstattung eine andere gewesen wäre. Evtl. hätte das sogar nochmals zu einem Überdenken des Ganzen geführt. Aber ich glaube das ist Wunschdenken. Mal sehen wie das in Zukunft weitergeht. Noch läuft ja die Klage Polens dagegen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Lösung des Ganzen in deinen Augen?
> In meinen: Volksabstimmungen auf allen politischen Ebenen nach schweizer Vorbild.
> Wir brauchen eine direkte Demokratie.


Damit dann vor jeder Abstimmung kurzfristige Propaganda in BlickBild und Co. über das Ergebnis entscheidet? Nein Danke!
Wenn die Partei die an der Macht ist keine anständige Politik macht dann wählt man eine die es besser macht. Dazu gehört aber halt auch sich wenigstens bei der Bundestagswahl mal vorher hin zu setzen und zu schauen wer was vor hat.
Da ja nicht mal das passiert (anders kann man z.B. das Abstrafen der FDP für eine der verglichen mit ihrem Programm erfolgreichsten Regierungsbeteiligungen aller Zeiten nicht interpretieren) wird es durch direkte Beteiligung bei Detailfragen für die sich der Wähler vielleicht gar nicht interessiert nur noch schlimmer.

Wir haben kein Problem mit zu wenig Beteiligung der Wähler sondern damit, dass selbst dann wenn was entschieden werden darf sich kaum einer die Mühe macht sich groß darüber zu informieren.


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Mär von den grünen SUV-Fahrern
> 
> 
> Grün wählen, aber ein SUV kaufen – dieses Bild wird in sozialen Medien gern gezeichnet. Eine Umfrage zeigt nun, dass es sich dabei um ein Klischee handelt – es aber durchaus eine SUV-Partei gibt.
> ...


Wundert mich nicht, SUV ist gar nicht deren Niveau, schließlich sind die ja als Vielflieger bekannt.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, SUV ist gar nicht deren Niveau, schließlich sind die ja als Vielflieger bekannt.


Was soll man sagen? 
Der Mensch ist schwach, wenn was verfügbar ist nimmt er es. 

Ich bin auch dafür Produkte mit viel Zucker stärker zu besteuern, vielleicht hält mich das davon ab dauernd zur Schokolade zu greifen


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür Produkte mit viel Zucker stärker zu besteuern, vielleicht hält mich das davon ab dauernd zur Schokolade zu greifen


Bei der Luftwaffe laufen ja auch die meisten Moppelchen und Pummelchen rum.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei der Luftwaffe laufen ja auch die meisten Moppelchen und Pummelchen rum.


Ich hab Normalgewicht und naja die Uni macht faul, wenn man geistig arbeiten muss. 
@hoffgang kennt das ja nicht


----------



## Rolk (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Mär von den grünen SUV-Fahrern
> 
> 
> Grün wählen, aber ein SUV kaufen – dieses Bild wird in sozialen Medien gern gezeichnet. Eine Umfrage zeigt nun, dass es sich dabei um ein Klischee handelt – es aber durchaus eine SUV-Partei gibt.
> ...


Die Mär vom grünen SUV Fahrer beruht auf einer anderen Studie, wo durchgezählt wurde was tatsächlich gefahren wird. In deinem Link geht es um die Kaufbereitschafft für einen SUV. Nicht wirklich vergleichbar würde ich sagen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Wie man schön sieht, hilft Moral in der Außenpolitik reichnlich wenig!









						Namibia: Vertreter der Herero und Nama fordern Entschädigungen in Milliardenhöhe
					

Deutschland will die Kolonialverbrechen an den Herero und Nama als Völkermord anerkennen und mehr als eine Milliarde Euro für Projekte bereitstellen. Einige Betroffenenverbände kritisieren das – und fordern deutlich mehr Geld.




					www.spiegel.de
				







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Man hat ein BIP von weniger als 12 Milliarden Euro, will aber 470 Milliarden Euro von Deutschland als "Entschädigung haben"

Man sollte von deutscher Seite die Verhandlungen sofort beenden und jeden der "Reparationen" haben will an die Gerichte verweisen, das trifft genauso auf Griechenland und Polen zu.
Moralische "Eingeständnisse" führen nur zu Gier, komischerweise steht niemand bei den USA, GB, Frankreich, Spanien und Portugal oder Türkei als Nachfolger des Osmanischen Reiches auf der Matte, und spricht solche Forderungen aus.
Hier zeigt sich mal wieder deutlich, das Moral oder moralisches Handeln, jedenfalls offiziell nichts in der Außenpolitik zu suchen haben, es wird sowieso nur als Schwäche ausgelegt, um den Gegenüber melken zu können.
Jeder sollte seine Interessen vertreten, anders wird man nur als Schaf wahrgenommen.
Hier geht es nicht um Wiedergutmachung oder Gedenken an Opfer, sondern ausschließlich, um die Gier des hier und heute.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man hat ein BIP von weniger als 12 Milliarden Euro, will aber 470 Milliarden Euro von Deutschland als "Entschädigung haben"


470 Mrd., die etwa 40 Jahre lang fließen sollen. Also jedes Jahr ein zusätzliches BIP. Hmm.... nach welchen Kriterien wird eigentlich errechnet, wie viel ein Mensch wert ist und ab wann gesagt wird, so, jetzt sind wir quitt (was auch immer das heißen mag).
Ich persönlich bin ja generell eher für "aktive" Entschädigungen, in Form von Entwicklungshilfe vor Ort, z.B. medizinische Unterstützung, Hilfe beim Aufbau von Infrastruktur u.ä.. Angenommen, die kriegen jetzt die ca. 12 Mrd. € pro Jahr zusätzlich, was hätte am Ende denn die Bevölkerung davon? In welchen Taschen landet denn am Ende das ganze Geld?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie man schön sieht, hilft Moral in der Außenpolitik reichnlich wenig!


Wie Egon Bahr einst anmerkte: In der Außenpolitik geht es nie um Demokratie oder Menschenrechte. Nur um die Interessen von Staaten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2021)

Wer denkt, dass an GB und insbesondere an Frankreich keine Forderungen wegen der kolonialen Vergangenheit erhoben werden, der sollte seinen Bildungshorizont mal auf mehr als einen Standpunkt ausweiten...




Painkiller schrieb:


> Lösung des Ganzen in deinen Augen?
> In meinen: Volksabstimmungen auf allen politischen Ebenen nach schweizer Vorbild.
> Wir brauchen eine direkte Demokratie. Das sieht man an den von dir angesprochenen Punkten sehr gut. Wenn die gewählten Volksvertreter nicht den Willen des Volks vertreten, dann ist das die einzige Möglichkeit.



"Schweizer Vorbild" gerne, aber bindenden Volksabstimmungen oberhalb von kommunaler Ebene bin ich sehr abgeneigt. Dabei kämen nämlich nicht schweizer, sondern britische Verhältnisse heraus. Wenn der durchschnittliche deutsche Wähler schon zu faul oder zu blöd ist, sich alle vier Jahre eine halbwegs begründete Meinung zu politischen Parteien zu bilden und stattdessen das wählt, was er schon immer gewählt hat oder was die BILD in den letzten fünf Wochen vor der Wahl berichtet, was soll dann erst bei Volksentscheiden rauskommen? Die Schweiz hat tatsächlich noch "Bürger", die teilweise wissen was Bürgerpflichten sind und wie Demokratie funktioniert, aber sowas müssen wir hier erst mal laaaaangsam aufbauen. Wie bescheuert es sonst ausgehen kann, hat man bei der Waldschlösschenbrücke erlebt, dann doch lieber parlamentarische Demokratie. Es geht eben nicht immer nur darum, einen wie auch immer gearteten, meist all zu spontanen "Willen des Volks" zu vertreten, sondern meist darum, in komplexen Situationen die optimale Entscheidung zu treffen. Und wir bezahlen hunderte, inklusive Assistenten tausende Leuten hohe Löhne dafür, dass sie sich Vollzeit reinknien, um das hinzubekommen. Tun sie allzu oft nicht - aber ich glaube nicht, dass die vermeintliche Schwarmintelligenz das nebenbei besser macht. Da gilt eher der alte Leitspruch: Die Hälfte ist noch dümmer als der Durchschnitt.

Sobald besagter Durchschnitt bewiesen hat, dass er weniger alle vier Jahre Weichen stellen, sprich die Wählen kann, die zumindest in die richtige Richtung wollen, kann über Verantwortung im Detail reden. Aber (angeblich) für Klimaschutz und (angeblich) für soziale Gerechtigkeit und (angeblich) für Gleichberechtigung und (angeblich) gegen Billionengeschenke/-Hilfszahlungen/etc für Großkonzerne ist und trotzdem viermal hinter einander CDU wählt und das vorhat, noch ein fünftes Mal zu tun, sowie die größte Gruppe der deutschen Wähler, dessen Kompetenz lässt mich eher das allgemeine Wahlrecht denn den Parlamentarismus anzweifeln. Es kenn zwar keine Partei (mehr), die ich auch nur annähernd als "gut" bezeichnen würde, aber es gibt definitiv eine Auswahl von "erträglich" bis "oh nein" im Bundestag und noch eine ganze Menge mehr außerhalb. Aber letztere auch nur anzugucken ist dem typischen deutschen Wähler schon zu viel und unter ersteren das kleinste Übel rauszupicken und damit wenigstens die Richtung vorzugeben, in die es besser wird, kann man auch nur selten mal jemanden zumuten.



> Nicht böse sein, aber das klang letztens bei B5 Aktuell im Radio ganz anders. Da wurde klar gesagt, das das (Bundes)Ministerium an der Grenze arbeitet und Personalprobleme hat, welche die Situation noch verschärfen.



Hmm, habe ich nicht gehört. Weswegen?



> Denkst du wirklich?



Jo, wirklich. Das Thema hatte seine 15 minutes of fame als die CDU auf EU-Ebene die Weichen gestellt hat. Warum sollte irgendwer noch einmal die gleichen Argumente ausgraben, der sie nicht die ganze Zeit vor sich hergetragen hat? Alle, und es waren im Vergleich zu Gesamtbevölkerung nicht gerade viele, haben ihre Meinung längst kundgetan. Die noch 30 mal zu wiederholen ist genauso hilfreich, wie das 1352162436te Brot-für-die-Welt-Plakat. Du erzählst niemandem mehr etwas neues, wer das Problem schon wieder vergessen hat, dem wird auch deine Wiederholung zum anderen Ohr wieder rausschweben. Wie oben schon dargelegt: Die meisten Deutschen sehen es nicht als ihren Job an, sich mit Politik zu beschäftigen, selbst wenn genau das Grundlage von Demokratie und Verfassung ist. Die meckern nur, wenn ihnen was nicht passt und einige Zeit später machen sie ihr Kreuz wieder an der gleichen Stelle. Anhand von 500 Umfrageantworten die nächste Bundestagswahl vorherzusagen ist leichter, als anhand von 10000 Umfrageantworten den ESC-Gewinner.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> wenn man geistig arbeiten muss.


Aber nur "wenn". Also wenn die Sterne gut stehen und die Böcke kalben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> In welchen Taschen landet denn am Ende das ganze Geld?


Am Ende wird es wieder so ausgestaltet, dass es in den Patschehändchen deutscher Unternehmen und ihrer Anhängsel landet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Schweizer Vorbild" gerne, aber bindenden Volksabstimmungen oberhalb von kommunaler Ebene bin ich sehr abgeneigt. Dabei kämen nämlich nicht schweizer, sondern britische Verhältnisse heraus.


Es ändert vorallem an dem großen Widerspruch nichts: Ein demokratisch verfasster Staat mit einer autokratisch verfassten Wirtschaft und Wirtschaftssystem. Egal wie oft man da das Wörtchen "sozial" davorsetzt oder anhängt.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es ändert vorallem an dem großen Widerspruch nichts: Ein demokratisch verfasster Staat mit einer autokratisch verfassten Wirtschaft und Wirtschaftssystem. Egal wie oft man da das Wörtchen "sozial" davorsetzt oder anhängt.


Wow ein Kevin Fan, der Demokratie in Unternehmen einführen möchte?!
Beinhaltet das auch Verluste, werden die demokratisch geteilt, ich meine kommt dafür auch ein demokratisch beteiligter Arbeiter/Angestellter aus seiner eignenen Tasche auf?


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Es wäre ja schonmal ein großer Fortschritt, wenn die Bestimmungen und Regelungen des Montanmitbestimmungsgesetz auf alle Branchen ausgeweitet würden. Im Gegensatz zum 76er Mitbestimmungsgesetz ist es bedeutend weitergehend (und ironischerweise sogar älter),  da es z.B. echte Vollparität vorsieht. Weiter machen könnte man an dem Punkt, dass Deutschland erst dieses Jahr die 1996 revidierte Fassung der europäischen Sozialcharta von 1965 ratifiziert hat. Aber natürlich in einer Art und Weise, dass man sich an bestimmte Artikel nicht gebunden fühlt. Wo käme man den bei so viel Sozialstaatlichkeit auch hin? 
Das Änderungsprotokoll zur Europäischen Sozialcharta von 1991 und das Zusatzprotokoll über Kollektivbeschwerden von 1995 wurde bis heute weder unterschrieben noch ratifiziert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kevin


Ein Jemand den man mal ganz vorne hingesetzt hat, um sich wieder ein freundliches und soziales Gesicht zu geben. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ansonsten macht man weiter wie bisher.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Ich habe es explizit prophezeit und genau so kommt es auch.
Umso mehr vom Grünen Program an harten Fakten an die Öffentlichkeit dringt und der Wähler einen Blick in sein Portmanaie wirft, umso unwichtiger werden "Große Ziele", wenn man nicht Kompensation schafft.









						Umfrage: Höherer Spritpreis ist bei Deutschen extrem unbeliebt
					

Bis zu 16 Cent Aufschlag beim Benzinpreis – die Grünen stehen hinter diesem Plan. In der Bevölkerung kommt das laut einer SPIEGEL-Umfrage schlecht an, die Partei fällt in der Wählergunst deutlich hinter die Union zurück.




					www.spiegel.de
				




3/4 der Befragten lehnen das ab und man hat nicht mal die Mehrheit in *sehr *urbanen Gebieten, wo das immer noch 58% ablehnen, auf dem Land sind es 84%. Wenn sich die Grünen nichts einfallen lassen, gerade in Bezug auf die "Landbewohner", werden sie mit Pauken und Trompeten weit unter 20% fallen. Die nächsten Monate zählen harte Fakten und keine Sonntagsreden mehr und man erinnere sich an das Jahr 2013, wie sehr die Grünen mit ihrem Program der Belastungen abgeschmiert sind. Die Gefahr rückt wieder deutlich näher.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Beinhaltet das auch Verluste, werden die demokratisch geteilt, ich meine kommt dafür auch ein demokratisch beteiligter Arbeiter/Angestellter aus seiner eignenen Tasche auf?


Ach Donni...
Hängt doch ganz von der Rechtsform ab.

Fallbeispiel:
Die Firma ist eine AG und die Aktien gehören den Mitarbeitern.
Die Firma macht Verluste, haftet der Aktionär für die Verluste oder Schulden?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe es explizit prophezeit und genau so kommt es auch.


Ist immer noch billiger als das was Scheuer in einer Amtszeit macht 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Umso mehr vom Grünen Program an harten Fakten an die Öffentlichkeit dringt und der Wähler einen Blick in sein Portmanaie wirft, umso unwichtiger werden "Große Ziele", wenn man nicht Kompensation schafft.


Wer hat denn den CO2 Preis eingeführt? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Wer hat 6€ für *EINE *FFP2 Maske gezahlt?
Wer hat eine Firma bezahlt damit sie auf Idealo nach Preisen für FFP2 Masken sucht?

Das waren die Versager der Union


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Donni...
> Hängt doch ganz von der Rechtsform ab.
> 
> Fallbeispiel:
> ...


Ja Schätzchen, das ist mir durchaus bewusst, nur sind Aktienbeteiligungen von Mitarbeitern, gerade bei Gewerkschaften alles andere als erwünscht, im Gegenteil es wurde sich die letzten 50 Jahre mit Haut und Haaren dagegen gewehrt. Es gab zig Angebote auf Arbeitgeberseite, Mitarbeiter duch Aktien zu beteiligen, das wurde grundsätzlich abgelehnt, mit Verweis auf die möglichen Verluste!
Erst ab einem gewissen Hierarchie Grad, wo Gewerkschaften so gut wie keine Rolle mehr spielen, haben sich Aktienbeteiligungen in Deutschland durchgesetzt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer hat denn den CO2 Preis eingeführt? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Wer hat 6€ für *EINE *FFP2 Maske gezahlt?
> Wer hat eine Firma bezahlt damit sie auf Idealo nach Preisen für FFP2 Masken sucht?
> ...


Ich weiss der Stachel sitzt tief und im Moment geht es um die Bundestagswahl und die Grünen haben seit ihrem Umfragehoch bereits mehr als 5% eingebüsst und wir sind erst im Juni!
Ich weiss das trifft dich hart, aber abgerechnet wird im September und der Wähler schätzt halt die Grünen, je mehr von ihrem Program an die Öffentlichkeit kommt, als die Melkpartei der Nation ein. Werfe ein Blick zurück ins Jahr 2013!


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> im Gegenteil es wurde sich die letzten 50 Jahre mit Haut und Haaren dagegen gewehrt


Stehst du wieder kurz davor das Rumpelstilzchen zu geben?








						Mitarbeiterbeteiligung: DGB will mehr Arbeiter zu Aktionären machen
					

Auch Gewerkschafter sollen Eigentümer werden: Der DGB unterstützt Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel und will mehr Arbeiter zu Aktionären machen. Dafür sollen als Lohn gezahlte Aktien begünstigt werden und bis 2000 Euro im Jahr steuerfrei sein.




					www.spiegel.de
				



Das liest sich doch bedeutend differenzierter und der Artikel ist von 2006.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja Schätzchen, das ist mir durchaus bewusst


Sicher?
Du triffst dauernd Aussagen die ich widerlegen kann. Nur weil es nicht oft gemacht wurde ist es doch eine Möglichkeit. Weiterhin gibt es noch andere Rechtsformen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiss der Stachel sitzt tief und im Moment geht es um die Bundestagswahl und die Grüne haben seit ihrem Umfragehoch bereits mehr als 4% eingebüsst und wir sind erst im Juni!


Tja der Maskenskandal kam ein paar Monate zu früh. Der Maskenskandal am Anfang vom September. Puh

Mit der Union ist es genau so wie mein ehemaliger Vorsitzender gesagt hat:
Die Menschen erwarten, dass wir die Bösen sind.

Traurig, dass du stolz darauf bist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> aber abgerechnet wird im September


Oder auch früher, vorher gibt es noch eine Landtagswahl und mal sehen.
Wenn die AfD bedeutend gegen die Union siegt...
Darüber könnte ein Laschet schon stolpern.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das liest sich doch bedeutend differenzierter und der Artikel ist von 2006.


"Wir diskutieren *seit Jahrzehnten *über solche Modelle. Ich hoffe, dass wir da jetzt auch ganz praktisch vorankommen".


Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder auch früher, vorher gibt es noch eine Landtagswahl und mal sehen.
> Wenn die AfD bedeutend gegen die Union siegt...
> Darüber könnte ein Laschet schon stolpern.


Ja dann bekommen wir Söder und die Union steht bedeutend besser da!
Aber nichts für ungut.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja der Maskenskandal kam ein paar Monate zu früh. Der Maskenskandal am Anfang vom September. Puh


Fahrradkette und soweiter.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja dann bekommen wir Söder und die Union steht bedeutend besser da!


https://www.spiegel.de/auto/markus-...b-2035-a-a41135d1-c654-4c35-84f1-df8fc686dbe3 
Naja Söder ist schon so nen halber Grüner^^



Don-71 schrieb:


> Fahrradkette und soweiter.


Naja vielleicht kommt ja noch was von der Korrupten die leider den Corona Kuba Urlaub nicht überlebt hat...
Oder Spahn schafft bestimmt noch nen Skandal bis zur Wahl.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Du triffst dauernd Aussagen die ich widerlegen kann. Nur weil es nicht oft gemacht wurde ist es doch eine Möglichkeit. Weiterhin gibt es noch andere Rechtsformen.


Du kannst gar nicht widerlegen!
Die Gewerkschaften haben sich über Jahrzehnte gegen Aktienbeteiligungen oder auch andere direkte Firmenbeteiligungen immer gewehrt, erst als der Aktienmarkt richtig in Schwung gekommen ist, fand ein gewisses Umdenken statt.
Es gab von 1960 bis in die 2000er Jahre haufenweise Angebote der Arbeitgeber, Aktienbeteiligungen gegenüber moderaten Lohnerhöhungen zu kompensieren, gerade in den 1970er und 1980er Jahren, gepfiffen haben die Gewerkschaften darauf.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst gar nicht widerlegen!


Warum sprichst du von etwas anderem als ich?

Du hast implizit behauptet, dass es keine demokratisch geführten Unternehmen geben kann,
weil die Arbeiter zahlen müssten wenn das Unternehmen Verlust macht.

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass Gewerkschaften sowas abgelehnt haben.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> gerade in den 1970er und 1980er Jahren


Hachja, Arbeitskampf in den 70er und 80er Jahren: Damals noch mit richtigen Streiks und Aussperrungen und um die Reduzierung der wöchentlichen Arbeitszeit bei vollem Lohnausgleich.








						Als die Sonne aufging
					

Vor 35 Jahren erkämpften wir schrittweise die Verkürzung der Arbeitszeit von 40 auf 35 Stunden in der westdeutschen Metallindustrie. Der Arbeitskampf mit Streik und Aussperrung dauerte fast sieben Wochen.




					www.igmetall.de
				







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ZLBaeF1BBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__





						Auseinandersetzungen um die 35-Stunden-Woche – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Und dabei ist das Thema aktuell wie eh und je: https://www.zeit.de/news/2019-10/17/verdi-umfrage-lieber-mehr-freie-zeit-als-mehr-geld


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

Ich denke auch, wenn mehr vom Wahlprogramm der Grünen ans Tageslicht kommt, gerade unpopuläre Themen, werden sie wieder sinken in den Umfragen.
Naja, ich weiß wo ich weiterhin mein Kreuz mache und das schon seit 27 Jahren.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hachja, Arbeitskampf in den 70er und 80er Jahren: Damals noch mit richtigen Streiks und Aussperrungen und um die Reduzierung der wöchentlichen Arbeitszeit bei vollem Lohnausgleich.


Ja man sieht wie weit man damit gekommen ist!
Hach ja und dan gibt es wirklich noch Leute die so etwas feiern, dabei könnten Arbeiter und Arbeitnehmer garantiert Milliarden mehr Wohlstand generiert haben, wenn die Gewerkschaften sich anders verhalten hätten und man am Gewinn beteiligt worden wäre.
Aber man sieht schon, das rationale Analysen und Überlegungen eher für Steinewerfen und linken Kampf eingetauscht werden.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> wenn mehr vom Wahlprogramm der Grünen ans Tageslicht kommt


Und wer kein Programm raus gibt kann nicht kritisiert werden... Wer war das nochmal? Ach ja, "Sie kennen mich"


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Umso mehr vom Grünen Program an harten Fakten an die Öffentlichkeit dringt und der Wähler einen Blick in sein Portmanaie wirft, umso unwichtiger werden "Große Ziele", wenn man nicht Kompensation schafft.


Und du hast auch wirklich den Spiegel-Artikel bis zum Schluss gelesen? Aus dem Artikel:


> [...]
> Denn der stufenweise Anstieg des Spritpreises geht mit der von der Großen Koalition aus Union und SPD beschlossenen CO2-Bepreisung einher. Seit dem 1. Januar gilt in Deutschland im Rahmen des nationalen Emissionshandels ein CO2-Preis von 25 Euro pro Tonne. [...]
> 
> Aktuell bedeutet dies einen Preisaufschlag von sieben Cent pro Liter Benzin sowie rund acht Cent pro Liter Diesel oder Heizöl. In den kommenden Jahren soll der CO2-Preis schrittweise auf mindestens 55 Euro pro Tonne im Jahr 2025 steigen. Dies würde sich dann mit Aufschlägen von rund 16 Cent pro Liter Benzin und knapp über 17 Cent für einen Liter Diesel oder Heizöl im Vergleich zum Jahr 2020 bemerkbar machen.


Was von den Grünen gefordert wird, wird schon durch das was von schwarz-rot beschlossen wurde, Realität.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber man sieht schon, das rationale Analysen und Überlegungen eher für Steinewerfen und linken Kampf eingetauscht werden.


Sag doch gleich dass du nur mal wieder das Rumpelstilzchen geben willst.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und wer kein Programm raus gibt kann nicht kritisiert werden... Wer war das nochmal? Ach ja, "Sie kennen mich"


Das ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung das sie ihr Programm bekannt geben. Nur ob danach noch soviele Gehypte übrig bleiben ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, wenn mehr vom Wahlprogramm der Grünen ans Tageslicht kommt, gerade unpopuläre Themen, werden sie wieder sinken in den Umfragen.


Unter uns:
Das ist komplett öffentlich

Schaffen nicht alle Parteien.
Besonders keine die Probleme mit latent dem Rechtsextremismus nicht abgeneigten Kandidaten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja man sieht wie weit man damit gekommen ist!


Es gibt Unternehmen die das machen, sind aber eher kleinere Unternehmen.
Was heißt das für die Zukunft? Exakt gar nichts.
Von der attischen Demokratie bis zu den USA hat es ja auch Jahrhunderte gebraucht.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung das sie ihr Programm bekannt geben.


Es ist nicht nur in Ordnung sondern für mich absolut notwendig um wählbar zu sein. Die Union sieht das aber mittlerweile regelmäßig anders.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unter uns:
> Das ist komplett öffentlich


Aber noch nicht im Bewußtsein vieler Befürworter denke ich.
Die Grünen haben notwendige aber auch unpopuläre Themen im Programm.
Manche sind auch etwas radikal. Deswegen halte ich sie alleine nicht für regierungsfähig, sondern nur als Koalitionspartner.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und du hast auch wirklich den Spiegel-Artikel bis zum Schluss gelesen? Aus dem Artikel:
> 
> Was von den Grünen gefordert wird, wird schon durch das was von schwarz-rot beschlossen wurde, Realität.
> 
> ...


Ja ich habe den Spiegel Artikel gelesen und mir ist das CO2 Gesetz der Großen Koalition schon länger bekannt.
Die Grünen wollen aber auf diese Preiserhöhung nochmal 10cent draufsatteln und das kommt nicht gut an, ein ganz einfacher Fakt!

Ja und was haben die Streiks und Ausperrungen den Arbeitnehmern eingebracht, jedenfalls keine Gewinnbeteiligungen an ihren Unternehmen, weil das die Gewerkschaften verhindert haben!
Doof gelaufen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt Unternehmen die das machen, sind aber eher kleinere Unternehmen.
> Was heißt das für die Zukunft? Exakt gar nichts.
> Von der attischen Demokratie bis zu den USA hat es ja auch Jahrhunderte gebraucht.


Ja, genau da wo Gewerkschaften sich nicht einmischen (weil nicht vorhanden) und wie gesagt man hätte Aktien oder Gewinnbeteiligungen (mit entsprechendem Risiko) auch schon seit Jahrzehnten großflächig haben können.
Stand heute ist es eher nur einem kleinen Anteil der Arbeitnehmerschaft vorbehalten, der große andere Teil, darf sich bei den Gewerkschaften bedanken, keine Teilhabe zu bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber noch nicht im Bewußtsein vieler Befürworter denke ich.
> Die Grünen haben notwendige aber auch unpopuläre Themen im Programm.
> Manche sind auch etwas radikal. Deswegen halte ich sie alleine nicht für regierungsfähig, sondern nur als Koalitionspartner.


Ich gebe dir jetzt eine Challenge okay 

Zitiere (!) mir 3 Punkte aus dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen die, die Partei für dich unwählbar machen und 
nenne mir die Alternative dazu aus dem Wahlprogramm der von dir präferierten Partei.

Ich hab schon so oft gemeckere über das Wahlprogramm der Grünen gelesen. Aber keine Zitate.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 auf einem weiteren Kreuzug gegen das Böse. Diesesmal in Form von Gewerkschaften. Was interessieren da schon Fakten.
https://www.boeckler.de/de/pressemi...unternehmen-bieten-eine-form-an-aber-3203.htm


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir jetzt eine Challenge okay
> 
> Zitiere (!) mir 3 Punkte aus dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen die, die Partei für dich unwählbar machen und
> nenne mir die Alternative dazu aus dem Wahlprogramm der von dir präferierten Partei.
> ...


Du da habe ich jetzt keine Zeit zu ich will eigentlich jetzt Fernsehen und dann schlafen.
Aber eine Sache fällt mir spontan ein: das streichen/verbieten von Kurzstreckenflügen.
Das finde ich sogar gut. Aber wohl einige andere nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du da habe ich jetzt keine Zeit zu ich will eigentlich jetzt Fernsehen und dann schlafen.


Das hab ich erwartet, nie bekomme ich meine Zitate 
Alles immer leere Behauptungen 


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber eine Sache fällt mir spontan ein: das streichen/verbieten von Kurzstreckenflügen.


Ich sprach von Sachen die die Grünen für dich unwählbar machen


RyzA schrieb:


> Das finde ich sogar gut.


Ja also doch keine Sache...


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hab ich erwartet, nie bekomme ich meine Zitate
> Alles immer leere Behauptungen


Ich kann das Morgen noch nachreichen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann das Morgen noch nachreichen. Gute Nacht!


Darauf freue ich mich, dann hat man endlich mal eine Basis für die ganzen Diskussionen.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Sachen die die Grünen für dich unwählbar machen


Aktuell: Da genügt ein Blick nach BW und wie sie dort mit der Wirtschaftslobby kuscheln und sich hofieren lassen. 
Und wenn man sich deren letzte Regierungsbeteiligung auf Bundesebene anschaut: Sie haben die Agenda 2010, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmen, "Liberalisierung" der Finanzmärkte, etc. nicht nur damals fleißig und mit stolz geschwelter Brust mitgetragen, sondern, wenn man sich die Abstimmungsprotokolle anschaut, dem teils sogar mit noch größerer Mehrheit als die SPD zugestimmt. 
Leider hängt man den Grünen, im Gegensatz zur SPD, nicht den Zusatz "Verräterpartei" an und straft sie bis heute dafür ab.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2021)

Die Grünen haben als Juniorpartner den Atomausstieg und das EEG durchgesetzt. Besonders linke Sozialpolitik hatte man im Gegensatz zur SPD nie besonders weit vorne im Programm. Ergo eine erfolgreiche Regierungsbeteiligung die grob das gebracht hat was man versprochen hatte.
Ähnlich der FDP beim letzten Schwarz/Gelben Versuch mit ihren Zusatzvergünstigungen für Hoteliers.
Kann man alles doof finden, aber gebrochene Versprechen sind es nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aktuell: Da genügt ein Blick nach BW und wie sie dort mit der Wirtschaftslobby kuscheln und sich hofieren lassen.


Der zweite Punkt wäre was die präferierte Partei besser macht und da die meisten Grünen Gegner CDU oder FDP sagen können sie diesen Punkt nicht positiv beantworten^^


Poulton schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich deren letzte Regierungsbeteiligung auf Bundesebene anschaut:


Baerbock war zu RG Beginn 18. 
Das halte ich ihr nicht vor. 
Außerdem muss jemand der was ändern will in unserem System fast zwangsweise in eine größere Partei eintreten.
Persönlich hab ich große Sympathien mit der Partei Volt, hab sie bei der Europawahl auch gewählt. 
Aber eine Stimme für die ist bei dieser Wahl leider eine verschenkte Stimme.

Es ist doch wie in den USA mit Biden, er ist nicht der perfekte Präsident.
Aber er schubst dieses Land trotzdem, mit allen Defiziten die er hat, in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Darauf freue ich mich, dann hat man endlich mal eine Basis für die ganzen Diskussionen.


Das ist doch recht viel. Habe jetzt keinen Nerv das alles durchzulesen aber da steht auch bei denen auf der Seite:


> _Der Programmentwurf wird auf dem Parteitag vom 11. bis 13. Juni von den grünen Delegierten diskutiert und final beschlossen. Vorher können alle grünen Mitglieder bis zum 30. April Änderungsanträge über Antragsgrün stellen. Am 23. März ab 18:30 Uhr diskutieren die Bundesvorsitzende Annalena Baerbock und der Politische Bundesgeschäftsführer Michael Kellner den Entwurf in einem Webinar. Du kannst Dich hier dafür anmelden._


Quelle: Grünes Wahlprogramm zur Bundestagswahl 2021

Also warte ich erstmal ab. Aber ich werde noch darauf zurückkommen.

Vieles von den Grünen klingt ja auch auf den ersten Blick vernünftig. Aber in so manchen Sachen sind eben radikal.
Wobei ich das Streichen von Kurzstreckenflügen befürworten würde.  Spritpreiserhöhungen sind nicht so prickelnd.
Enteignungen von Immobilien/Wohnbaufirmen zum schaffen von Sozialwohnungen sind auch grenzwertig.
Oder wenn mal irgendwo was gebaut wird, dass wegen Artenschutz ganze Bauprojekte gestoppt werden.
Dann sollen sie die Arten umsiedeln. Manchmal reicht es ja schon ein paar km weiter.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch recht viel. Habe jetzt keinen Nerv das alles durchzulesen aber da steht auch bei denen auf der Seite:


Deswegen wollte ich ja eine Top 3 haben und keine komplette Liste. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Oder wenn mal irgendwo was gebaut wird, dass wegen Artenschutz ganze Bauprojekte gestoppt werden.


Tut mir leid das ist wieder so eine Nebelkerze. 
Diese Gesetze die dafür Sorgen gibt es doch schon, mit oder ohne Grüne.

Genau deswegen will ich ja Zitate. 

Die anderen sind auch eingeladen das mal zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Genau deswegen will ich ja Zitate.


Hier mal etwas zur geplanten CO2 Steuer bzw Abgabe:



> Soziale Schieflage besteht​Allerdings bleibt bei dem deutschen Modell der nur teilweisen und indirekten Rückzahlung der CO2-Abgabe eine gewisse soziale Schieflage. So werden nach den bestehenden Regelungen die Bezieher mittlerer Einkommen besonders stark belastet, Spitzenverdiener hingegen kommen etwas besser davon als sogenannte Normalverdiener. Und auch manche Unternehmen werden besonders bevorzugt.
> 
> Das hat verschiedene Ursachen - an erster Stelle die erwähnte Tatsache, dass nur ein Viertel der Einnahmen aus der CO2-Abgabe überhaupt an die Verbraucher zurückgegeben wird. Verstärkt wird der sozialschädliche Effekt dadurch, dass nach Angaben des MCC 80 Prozent dieser Rückerstattung über die Senkung der EEG-Zulage, also über den Strompreis erfolgt. Allerdings profitieren davon wiederum nur zur Hälfte die Privathaushalte - die andere Hälfte geht an Unternehmen.


Quelle: Was die CO2-Steuer wirklich kostet


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas zur geplanten CO2 Steuer bzw Abgabe:


Also ich muss schon wieder 2 Punkte angreifen.
Das ist kein Zitat aus dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen.

Und noch mehr:
Das Klimaschutzgesetz wurde nicht von den Grünen beschlossen, da diese in der Opposition sind.
Sämtliche Konstruktionsfehler sind vorallem der Union anzulasten.
Also diese Kritik aus dem Artikel ist nicht falsch, aber die Grünen haben dieses Problem halt nicht verursacht.


Ach ja:
Scheiß Grüne
https://www.golem.de/news/stickoxid...nd-wegen-zu-schmutziger-luft-2106-157002.html


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon wieder 2 Punkte angreifen.
> Das ist kein Zitat aus dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen.


Wieso? Da lobhudeln sie sich nur selber.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und noch mehr:
> Das Klimaschutzgesetz wurde nicht von den Grünen beschlossen, da diese in der Opposition sind.
> Sämtliche Konstruktionsfehler sind vorallem der Union anzulasten.
> Also diese Kritik aus dem Artikel ist nicht falsch, aber die Grünen haben dieses Problem halt nicht verursacht.


Es geht um die Pläne der Grünen zur CO2 Abgabe.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der zweite Punkt wäre was die präferierte Partei besser macht und da die meisten Grünen Gegner CDU oder FDP sagen können sie diesen Punkt nicht positiv beantworten^^


Meine Stimme geht auch weiterhin an die Linkspartei.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber eine Stimme für die ist bei dieser Wahl leider eine verschenkte Stimme.


Rein aus Interesse: Wie ist es denn um eine Demokratie bestellt, wenn man anscheinend geistig schon so dressiert wurde, dass man die Stimmenabgabe für eine Partei einzig davon abhängig macht, ob sie die Chance hat in den Bundestag einzuziehen oder nicht?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also diese Kritik aus dem Artikel ist nicht falsch, aber die Grünen haben dieses Problem halt nicht verursacht.


Aber etwas, womit die Wählerschaft der Grünen wahrscheinlich kein wirkliches Problem hat: https://www.bpb.de/politik/grundfra...gruene/42159/wahlergebnisse-und-waehlerschaft


> Infolge des Generationeneffekts hat sich die Grünen-Wählerschaft in der sozialen Zusammensetzung stark verändert. Die Jungwähler aus den 1980er-Jahren sind heute beruflich, familiär und gesellschaftlich arriviert. Die "Verbürgerlichung" der Grünen ist daran ablesbar, dass ihre Wähler nicht nur über die höchsten Bildungsabschlüsse verfügen, sondern auch überdurchschnittlich verdienen. Vornehmlich im Dienstleistungs- und Bildungsbereich beschäftigt, lassen sie sich sozialstrukturell den neuen Mittelschichten zuordnen. Unter Arbeitern, Arbeitslosen und gering Qualifizierten konnte die Partei dagegen bisher nur wenig Unterstützung verbuchen. Am schwächsten bleibt ihr Zuspruch bei den Über-60-Jährigen
> [...]
> Fragt man nach Einstellungen und politischen Positionen, so haben sich die Grünen von der Homogenität der einstigen Milieupartei weit entfernt. Ihre Wähler stehen heute nur noch in gesellschaftspolitischen Fragen klar links, nicht mehr dagegen in der Sozial- und Wirtschaftspolitik. Die im Wahlprogramm 2013 geforderten Steuererhöhungen lehnten sie z.B. mehrheitlich ab. Ein überraschend hoher Anteil der Wähler versteht sich sogar als unpolitisch und präferiert die Partei vor allem aus Lifestyle-Gründen (etwa beim Kauf von Bio-Lebensmitteln). [...]


Die Wählerschaft ist mir häufig um ein vielfaches unheimlicher als die Partei selber.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Da lobhudeln sie sich nur selber.


Ich hab geschrieben, dass das kein Zitat aus dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen ist und es
ist dein fucking Ernst zu fragen wieso?


RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht um die Pläne der Grünen zur CO2 Abgabe.


Ja sie wollen den CO2 Preis erhöhen, aber sie haben diese Abgabe nicht eingeführt.
Die Kritik aus dem Artikel bezieht sich aber auf die Ausgestaltung der CO2 Abgabe und nicht auf die Höhe.
Aber wer hat die CO2 Abgabe ausgestaltet? Aha!



Poulton schrieb:


> Meine Stimme geht auch weiterhin an die Linkspartei.


Unter der aktuellen Führung? Nein danke


Poulton schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse: Wie ist es denn um eine Demokratie bestellt, wenn man die Stimmenabgabe für eine Partei anscheinend einzig davon abhängig macht, ob sie die Chance hat in den Bundestag einzuziehen oder nicht?


Ich bin Realist. 
Für diese Partei ist in der Bundestagswahl kein Momentum vorhanden das sie ins Parlament katapultieren könnte.
Damit wäre die Stimme verschenkt.
Bei der Europawahl hab ich das auch so gesehen, aber da hab ich das Momentum gesehen und dort habe ich auch Recht behalten. Die Partei hat sich einen Sitz ergattert.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja sie wollen den CO2 Preis erhöhen, aber sie haben diese Abgabe nicht eingeführt.
> Die Kritik aus dem Artikel bezieht sich aber auf die Ausgestaltung der CO2 Abgabe und nicht auf die Höhe.
> Aber wer hat die CO2 Abgabe ausgestaltet? Aha!


Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Die wollen die CO2 Abgabe neu ausgestalten und darum geht es.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja sie wollen den CO2 Preis erhöhen, aber sie haben diese Abgabe nicht eingeführt.











						Benzinpreis rauf? Linkspartei attackiert Annalena Baerbock
					

Der Dissens über den Kraftstoffpreis könnte für ein mögliches Bündnis von Grünen, SPD und Linken zum Problem werden. Schon jetzt fliesst ein Grossteil der Benzinkosten in die Staatskasse.




					www.nzz.ch
				



Sowas kommt halt davon, wen man mit "marktkonformen Mitteln" versucht irgendetwas zu ändern. Für die unteren sozialen Schichten ist das immer ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Die wollen die CO2 Abgabe neu ausgestalten und darum geht es.


Ja wollen sie, aber wird das im Artikel kritisiert? 
Nein! 
Das bestehende wird kritisiert.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wollen sie, aber wird das im Artikel kritisiert?
> Nein!
> Das bestehende wird kritisiert.


Achso, sorry. Dann hatte ich das wohl falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

Du darfst mir natürlich immer noch die 3 Punkte aus dem Wahlprogramm nennen. Ich laufe grade erst warm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Beinhaltet das auch Verluste, werden die demokratisch geteilt,



Banken-Bail-Out, Lufthansa-Rettung, Kurzarbeit für Autohersteller, die zu blöd zur Chipproduktion sind...
Man kann nicht etwas als Neuerung fordern, was längst status quo ist.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur in Ordnung sondern für mich absolut notwendig um wählbar zu sein. Die Union sieht das aber mittlerweile regelmäßig anders.



Daran, dass sie unwählbar ist, kann die CDU mit keiner Veröffentlichung der Welt etwas ändern.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben als Juniorpartner den Atomausstieg und das EEG durchgesetzt. Besonders linke Sozialpolitik hatte man im Gegensatz zur SPD nie besonders weit vorne im Programm. Ergo eine erfolgreiche Regierungsbeteiligung die grob das gebracht hat was man versprochen hatte.
> Ähnlich der FDP beim letzten Schwarz/Gelben Versuch mit ihren Zusatzvergünstigungen für Hoteliers.
> Kann man alles doof finden, aber gebrochene Versprechen sind es nicht.



Bio-Agrarreform als Bilanz von rot-GRÜN nicht vergessen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Grünen während der Schröder-Ära einen geringeren Anteil am Bundestag hatten, als die z.B. die FDP im Schnitt der letzten 16 Jahre (obwohl die einmal nichtmal reingekommen ist), haben sie seinerzeit wirklich viel erreicht. Und auch die Agenda 2010 war damals noch nicht das, wofür die (weiterhin an Regierungen beteiligte) SPD heute Schelte bekommt: Primärziel war es damals, die kostspieligen Parallelsysteme verschiedener Arbeitslosen- und Sozialsysteme abzuschaffen, also unnötige Bürokratie zu vermeiden und beim zusätzlich eingeführten fordern & fördern lag der Schwerpunkt noch auf letzterem. Die sinnvollen Weiterbildungsangebote für HartzIVer haben Später CDU und z.T. FDP abgeschafft, der (für-damalige-Verhältnisse-noch-nicht-ganz-so-)niedrige Regelsatz wurde von Rot-Grün nur vorläufig festgelegt mit dem expliziten Ziel, ihn ein paar Jahre später zu evaluieren und anzupassen. Die Neuregelung auf inflationsbereinigt noch niedrigerem Niveau hat dann iirc Schwarz-Rot verbrochen. Die Grünen haben nur einem neuen Framework zugestimmt, dass Möglichkeiten zur Veränderung sowohl in Richtung des Guten als auch in Richtung des Schlechten in einem dringen Veränderung bedürftigen Segment eröffnete.




RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie die Arten umsiedeln. Manchmal reicht es ja schon ein paar km weiter.



Selten. Denn nachdem man Jahrzehntelang alles weggeholzt und zubetoniert hat, sind die Bedingungen "ein paar Kilometer weiter" oft richtig katastrophal. Die Umweltschutzgesetzte dienen explizit dazu, die letzten halbwegs brauchbaren Flecken zu schützen, aber einige Leute haben selbst damit ein Problem. Und selbst in den wenigen Fällen, wo eine Umsiedlung ökologisch funktionieren würde, ist deren korrekte Durchführung so aufwendig und langwierig, dass es einfacher wäre, dass Bauprojekt umzuplanen. Aber: All das erlauben die Gesetze dennoch und jeder könnte wunderbar fließend und flott gemäß dieser bauen, wenn er das so wollte. Wollen die meisten Bauherren aber nicht. Anstatt von Tag 1 eine solide Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung durchzuziehen, wie vorgeschrieben, und Ausgleichsmaßnahmen rechtzeitig umzusetzen, wie vorgesehen, wird in der Regel in irgendwelchen Hinterzimmern rumgemauschelt, dann mit dem Bau angefangen, nur um dann mittendrin festzustellen, dass der örtliche Landrat eben doch nicht über dem Gesetz steht und die Einhaltung selbigen notfalls auch von anderen eingefordert werden kann. Und dann ist man immer noch nicht bereit, sich an die Vorschriften zu halten, sondern streitet erstmal jahrelang vor Gericht alles ab, bis man in höchster Instanz zu dem verdonnert wird, was man schon ab Tag 1 hätte von sich aus umsetzen sollen. Und hinterher heißt es das dann "der Umweltschutz" wäre teuer/blöd/etc. Dabei ist die Unfähigkeit der Bauherren, die für Projektverzögerungen um teilweise 10 Jahre sorgt. (Bei z.B. Autobahnen, wo sowas gerne mehrfach nacheinander passiert, auch deutlich mehr.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas zur geplanten CO2 Steuer bzw Abgabe:
> 
> 
> > Soziale Schieflage besteht
> ...



Die restliche Anlays ist nicht schlecht (vor allem das Zerpflücken von Lindners Unfähigkeit), aber der von dir zitierte Abstatz lässt zu wünschen übrig:
Erstmal ist "teilweise Rückzahlung" per se Bullshit. Der Staat ist kein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen, der Geld auf die Hohe Kante legt, sondern er tätigt alle seinen Ausgaben an die Bürger (oder an die Unternehmen), ebenso wie er alle seinen Einnahmen von den Bürger (oder von den Unternehmen) bekommt. Wenn er also an einer Stelle mehr einnimmt, bedeutet das mittelfristig entweder niedrigere Belastungen an anderer Stelle oder aber mehr Leistungen, über die man wieder etwas zurück bekommt. Wenn die anderen 75% dafür sorgen, dass der ÖPV billiger wird, dann ist das wohl eindeutig auch eine Form von Rückzahlung an die Bürger?!
Ungleichgewichte können nur durch den Klammerzusatz ergeben - der Staat kann von Bürgern an Unternehmen oder umgekehrt umverteilen. Davon ist bei der CO2-Abgabe aber formell nicht die Rede und es ist auch kaum als indirekte Folge zu erwarten: Zwar profitiern auch Unternehmen von einer EEG-Senkungen (und ich bin u.a. deswegen auch gegen diese Form von Rückerstattung), aber da sämtlicher LKW- und Bus-Verbrauch sowie ein erheblicher Teil der Langstreckenfahrten in Firmenwagen ebenfalls primär CO2-Abgaben zu Lasten von Firmen bedeutet und diese auch bei Heizkosten etc. nicht unterrepräsentiert sind, bedeutet das noch keine Netto-Umverteilung. Und bei der Behauptung, dass Spitzenverdiener entlastet werden, gibt der Autor aus gutem Grund keine Quelle an. Zum einen zeigt die nämlich nur eine minimale Verschiebung zwischen mittleren und Spitzeneinkommen
Orange Linien
Zum anderen werden in dieser Untersuchung "Die Auswirkung der Förderprogramme sowie der Anhebung der Pendlerpauschale [] nicht berücksichtigt." Gerade die Pendlerpauschale ist aber ein ganz klassisches Geschenk an die Mittelschicht, denn Spitzenverdiener pendeln auch nicht weiter, haben relativ zu ihrem Einkommen also viel geringere Mobilitätskosten und ärmere Teile der Bevölkerung dürfen zwar brav Steuern für die Pendlerpauschale zahlen, bekommen aber quasi keine.
(Reichlich bescheuert ist es natürlich trotzdem, durch diese Erhöhung umweltschädliches Verhalten gezielt zu fördern. Klima""schutz"" ala CDU...)


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Daran, dass sie unwählbar ist, kann die CDU mit keiner Veröffentlichung der Welt etwas ändern.


Ein Wahlprogramm ist notwendig um überhaupt in Erwägung gezogen zu werden, dass der Inhalt dann nicht hinreichend ist um tatsächlich Favorit zu werden nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du darfst mir natürlich immer noch die 3 Punkte aus dem Wahlprogramm nennen. Ich laufe grade erst warm


Ich habe im Moment keinen Nerv mich da durchzukämpfen. Wenn die wichtigsten Punkte zusammengefasst wären (mit Gegenfinanzierungsvorschlägen) wäre das deutlich einfacher. Und noch ist das Programm der Grünen wohl auch nicht final. Da Mitglieder dagegen Einspruch erheben können.

Aber ich gebe zu: ich habe im Moment kein Argument dagegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selten. Denn nachdem man Jahrzehntelang alles weggeholzt und zubetoniert hat, sind die Bedingungen "ein paar Kilometer weiter" oft richtig katastrophal. Die Umweltschutzgesetzte dienen explizit dazu, die letzten halbwegs brauchbaren Flecken zu schützen, aber einige Leute haben selbst damit ein Problem. Und selbst in den wenigen Fällen, wo eine Umsiedlung ökologisch funktionieren würde, ist deren korrekte Durchführung so aufwendig und langwierig, dass es einfacher wäre, dass Bauprojekt umzuplanen. Aber: All das erlauben die Gesetze dennoch und jeder könnte wunderbar fließend und flott gemäß dieser bauen, wenn er das so wollte. Wollen die meisten Bauherren aber nicht. Anstatt von Tag 1 eine solide Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung durchzuziehen, wie vorgeschrieben, und Ausgleichsmaßnahmen rechtzeitig umzusetzen, wie vorgesehen, wird in der Regel in irgendwelchen Hinterzimmern rumgemauschelt, dann mit dem Bau angefangen, nur um dann mittendrin festzustellen, dass der örtliche Landrat eben doch nicht über dem Gesetz steht und die Einhaltung selbigen notfalls auch von anderen eingefordert werden kann. Und dann ist man immer noch nicht bereit, sich an die Vorschriften zu halten, sondern streitet erstmal jahrelang vor Gericht alles ab, bis man in höchster Instanz zu dem verdonnert wird, was man schon ab Tag 1 hätte von sich aus umsetzen sollen. Und hinterher heißt es das dann "der Umweltschutz" wäre teuer/blöd/etc. Dabei ist die Unfähigkeit der Bauherren, die für Projektverzögerungen um teilweise 10 Jahre sorgt. (Bei z.B. Autobahnen, wo sowas gerne mehrfach nacheinander passiert, auch deutlich mehr.)


Ich bin ja im Ganzen auch für Natur -  und Artenschutz. Nur manchmal kommt es mir unverhältnismäßig vor wenn große Bauprojekte wegen z.B. nur einer Art zum Stopp gebracht werden.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2021)

Es ist leider "aus der Ferne" immer schwer zu beurteilen ob gerade wieder der Bauträger geschlampt hat oder ob jemand unter einem Vorwand klagt weil es ihm plötzlich nicht mehr gefällt dass die Autobahn direkt hinter dem Grundstück entlang läuft was er genau wegen dieser Planung vor ein paar Jahren so günstig kaufen konnte (bei dem oft verschobenen Bauabschnitt in meiner Nähe kam letzteres jedenfalls auch ein paar mal vor).
Ersteres gehört nun mal untersucht, wenn sich dabei Letzteres herausstellt aber imo auch ein Bußgeld für den Klagenden verhängt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe zu: ich habe im Moment kein Argument dagegen.


Meinen Respekt, dass du das so offen sagst 

Aber ich denke das "Nenne mir 3 Punkte" ist allgemein ein guter Weg diese Diskussionen zu führen.
Werde ich sicherlich wieder machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Wahlprogramm ist notwendig um überhaupt in Erwägung gezogen zu werden, dass der Inhalt dann nicht hinreichend ist um tatsächlich Favorit zu werden nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema.



Einer Partei, die Scheuer, Altmaier, Karliczek und Aigner noch nicht rausgeworfen hat, glaube ich sowieso keine positiven Versprechen. Normalerweise versuche ich Politik ja sachbezogen zu betrachten, aber die CDU verbricht derart viel, dass ich mir nur noch die Hauptverantwortlichen merken kann.
(Gekürzte Liste: Nur noch im Amt befindliche Personen, deren Namen ich trotz miserablem Namensgedächtnis ohne nachschlagen nennen kann.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin ja im Ganzen auch für Natur -  und Artenschutz. Nur manchmal kommt es mir unverhältnismäßig vor wenn große Bauprojekte wegen z.B. nur einer Art zum Stopp gebracht werden.



Wieso sollten für Großprojekte andere Gesetze gelten? Und für was bitte schön wäre es angemessen, eine Art auszurotten?
Je größer das Projekt, desto größer ist natürlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es einen der wenigen verbliebenden, schützenswerten Flecken betrifft. Aber desto größer sollten eigentlich auch die Ressourcen sein, um eine Lösung rechtzeitig zu finden. Wie gesagt: Ich kenne kein einzige Projekt, dass trotz sorgfältiger Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung gestoppt wurde. Ganz selten gibt es mal eins, das sich so lange verzögert hat, dass seit dem 10 Jahre alten Gutachten vielleicht ein neues Brutpaar eingezogen ist, aber selbst da würde ein verantwortlicher Projektplaner an regelmäßige Aktualisierungen denken, um nicht überrascht zu werden. Die typischen Fälle sehen aber so aus, dass man ein Großbauprojekt rein nach Landschaftsprofil durchrechnet und dann, nachdem die Bagger schon bestellt und bezahlt sind, erst durch Rückmeldung auf den finalen Antrag erfährt, dass man ein Natura-2000-Reservat zubetonieren will. Weil man vorher nicht ein einziges Mal an Umweltschutz gedacht hat. Oder so Klassiker wie der A21-Bau: Quer durchs norddeutsche nichts gibt es viele denkbare Routen, aber man muss ausgerechnet eine durchplanen, die in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Mitteleuropas wichtigsten Fledermaus-Winterquartier, wovon man in den !80 Jahren! seit der Einstufung als Naturdenkmal wohl irgendwie nichts mitbekommen hat?? Natürlich kommt es bei soviel Unfähigkeit zu einem Baustopp. Dafür hätte man in dem Fall nicht einmal Umweltschutz gebraucht, der seitdem deswegen angegiftet wird, die ursprünglichen Planungen sind für Motorradfahrer in der Dämmerung schlicht lebensgefährlich.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ist leider "aus der Ferne" immer schwer zu beurteilen ob gerade wieder der Bauträger geschlampt hat oder ob jemand unter einem Vorwand klagt weil es ihm plötzlich nicht mehr gefällt dass die Autobahn direkt hinter dem Grundstück entlang läuft was er genau wegen dieser Planung vor ein paar Jahren so günstig kaufen konnte (bei dem oft verschobenen Bauabschnitt in meiner Nähe kam letzteres jedenfalls auch ein paar mal vor).
> Ersteres gehört nun mal untersucht, wenn sich dabei Letzteres herausstellt aber imo auch ein Bußgeld für den Klagenden verhängt.



Lärmschutzklagen & Co sind nicht Umweltschutz.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

@Don-71 




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






> Aber nachdem das Bundesverfassungsgericht die Klimaschutzpläne der Bundesregierung als unzureichend eingestuft hatte, schlug Alexander Dobrindt, Generalsekretär der CSU, vor, den CO2-Preis schon im nächsten Jahr auf 45 Euro zu erhöhen. Das wären 15 Euro mehr als bisher geplant und ein Niveau, das eigentlich erst 2024 erreicht werden sollte. Der Benzinpreis würde dadurch laut ADAC um 12,6 Cent steigen, der Dieselpreis um 14 Cent.



Zwischen euch und den Grünen liegen also nur ein paar Cent.
CSU, richtige Ökofaschos

Das Volk will das doch gar nicht


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2021)

Grüne und SPD sprechen von Vertuschung im Gesundheitsministerium

Wenn das stimmen sollte muß Jens Spahn auf jeden Fall zurücktreten. Und dann hoffe ich das die CDU dafür im Herbst abgestraft wird. Menschenverachtender geht es nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lärmschutzklagen & Co sind nicht Umweltschutz.


Die klagen (offiziell) nicht wegen Lärm, die klagen wegen Arten die man hier z.T. noch nie erfasst hatte, wegen "besondere Landschaft" etc.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sachsen Anhalt:

Nach den Prognosen ein wirklicher Überraschungserfolg für die CDU mit 5-6% plus (35-36%)!

AFD um wohl 14% geschlagen, SPD und Linke verlieren deutlich und die Grünen bleiben gleich oder gewinnen 1%, also nicht wirklich das Signal vor der Bundestagswahl für den großen Politikwechsel.
Auch für unsere vor Arroganz kaum laufnden "linken" Mitglieder im Forum, die die Union für nicht wählbar halten, ein deutlicher Fingerzeig!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ach Donni du hast immer noch nicht auf meinen Kommentar mit den Benzinpreises geantwortet. 

Außerdem, das ist der Osten. 
Das ist nun wirklich kein Signal für den Bund oder ist ein linker MP in Thüringen ein Signal für den Bund? 

Außerdem, dass grade Ostdeutsche sehr gerne auf Lügen rechter Parteien reinfallen würde ich nicht unbedingt als Positivpunkt sehen...


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

@Don-71 : Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass sich dieses Wahlergebnis auf ganz Deutschland übertragen lässt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Außerdem hat man sich eher gegen die AfD gestellt als zur CDU.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Alter, ihr solltet alle nochmal zur Schule gehen und Deutsch lernen!

Was ist an dem Wort Signal unverständlich?

Das ist die letzte Lantagswahl vor der Bundestagswahl, ganz einfach und keiner erwartet hier bombastische Ergebnisse z.B. für die Grünen, aber 8% wie in den Prognosen sind nunmal was anderes als 6% und mit 36% für die CDU hat gar keiner gerechnet. Die Stimmenverluste für SPD und auch Linke bringen ein RRG Projekt auch nicht vorwärts.
Die Wahl in Sachsen Anhalt ist ein weiterer Mosaikstein, den wir seit dem April/Mai Höhenflug der Grünen gesehen haben, nämlich ein kontinuierlicher Verlust in den Umfragen und bei dieser Wahl kam man gar nicht an seine Umfrageergebnisse von Sachsen Anhalt heran, man bleibt 2% unter ihnen.

Man sollte mit den harten Fakten leben können!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Es gibt kein RRG Projekt für den Bund, das wollen weder SPD noch Grüne. 
Hört einfach mal mit dieser dummen Lüge auf.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alter, ihr solltet alle nochmal zur Schule gehen und Deutsch lernen!
> 
> Was ist an dem Wort Signal unverständlich?


Das ist auch kein Signal. Ein Witz ist das.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Donni du hast immer noch nicht auf meinen Kommentar mit den Benzinpreises geantwortet.
> 
> Außerdem, das ist der Osten.
> Das ist nun wirklich kein Signal für den Bund oder ist ein linker MP in Thüringen ein Signal für den Bund?
> ...


Du bist einfach nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig, wenn es um die CDU geht!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt kein RRG Projekt für den Bund, das wollen weder SPD noch Grüne.
> Hört einfach mal mit dieser dummen Lüge auf.


Wurde das ausgeschlossen?
Nein! 
Also solltest du aufhören Lügen zu erzählen, wie gesagt, bei dem Thema rate ich dringenst einen Arztbesuch an.


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alter, ihr solltet alle nochmal zur Schule gehen und Deutsch lernen!


Hallo "Alter".


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Signal. Ein Witz ist das.


Ok, also eine Lantagswahl ist ein Witz?
Ist sie vielleicht auch von der CDU gestohlen worden?
Kommt mal klar, und denkt darüber nach, was ihr so schreibt.


Poulton schrieb:


> Hallo "Alter".


Hallo, kann ich dir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig, wenn es um die CDU geht!


Was die CDU angeht bist du objektiv wie Höcke was die AfD angeht. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wurde das ausgeschlossen?
> Nein!


Warum sollte man das auch? Aber, dass es der Plan ist, ist die größte Lüge von euch Konservativen seit der Dolchstoßlegende. 


*Außerdem warte ich immer noch auf eine Antwort zu den Benzinpreisen!
Weich nicht aus, man kann ja selbst mit der Alice konstruktiver Diskutieren. *


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ok, also eine Lantagswahl ist ein Witz?
> Ist sie vielleicht auch von der CDU gestohlen worden?
> Kommt mal klar, und denkt darüber nach, was ihr so schreibt.


Das Ergebnis ist ein Witz. AfD im zweistelligen Bereich. SPD einstellig. Da fällt einen nicht viel zu ein.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ach ja ich erwarte von den Unionsparteien, dass die Parteikassen JEDEN CENT zurück zahlen von dem was Scheuer mit der Automaut veranstaltet hat kostet.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Außerdem warte ich immer noch auf eine Antwort zu den Benzinpreisen!
> Weich nicht aus, man kann ja selbst mit der Alice konstruktiver Diskutieren. *


Was willst du von mir du nicht wissendes Menschenkind?
Wenn du lesen könntest, würdest so bescheuerte Fragen wie mit dem Benzinpreis gar nichtz stellen!
Die Grünenforderung bezieht sich auf 2021 und soll danach auch deutlich gesteigert werden, die der CSU auf 2023 und fällt niedriger aus, auch die nachfolgenden Erhöhungen, aber das ist offensichtlich zu hoch für deinen Geist!
Darüber hinaus ist überhaupt nicht gesagt, das der Wähler die CSU nicht auch dafür abstrafen könnte.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das auch? Aber, dass es der Plan ist, ist die größte Lüge von euch Konservativen seit der Dolchstoßlegende.


Gehen die Argumente aus?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Was die CDU angeht bist du objektiv wie Höcke was die AfD angeht.


Oh, jetzt werde ich mit Höcke verglichen, toller Move, bestätigt nur meine Meinung bezüglich dir und der CDU.
Du bist auf dem besten Wege mit deinen Phrasen den Boden der Demokratie und des demokratischen Diskurses zu verlassen, wer in jedem zweiten Post, die CDU als rechtsradikal verordnet und außerhalb der Mitte, scheint sich sehr weitgehend links radikalisiert zu haben.
Ich empfehle einen Eintritt bei der Partei der Linke und eine Mitgliedschaft bei der kommunistischen Plattform, da bist du mittlerweile wohl bestens aufgehoben. Das würde auch deinen autokratischen Verbotsbestrebungen entsprechen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist ein Witz. AfD im zweistelligen Bereich. SPD einstellig. Da fällt einen nicht viel zu ein.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass die CDU zum Schluss noch viele stimmen bekommen hat, um die Afd deutlich abhängen zu können. Abgesehen davon waren die anderen Kandidaten völlig unbekannt. Da wirkt der Bonus als Regierungschef noch mal doppelt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da wirkt der Bonus als Regierungschef noch mal doppelt.


Das sehe ich sogar als Hauptgrund.
Es wurde viel Haseloff gewählt, nicht zwangsweise die CDU.
Laschet hat diesen Bonus nicht im entferntesten, eher einen Malus.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sehe ich sogar als Hauptgrund.
> Es wurde viel Haseloff gewählt, nicht zwangsweise die CDU.
> Laschet hat diesen Bonus nicht im entferntesten, eher einen Malus.


Ähnlich ist es ja auch in Thüringen.
Und das Problem hat Laschet im Bund. Merkel ist weg. Der Spruch "Sie kennen mich" wirkt bei Laschet nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du lesen könntest, würdest so bescheuerte Fragen wie mit dem Benzinpreis gar nichtz stellen!


Gutes Argument, obwohl nein eigentlich nicht. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt werde ich mit Höcke verglichen, toller Move,


Ja so wie du und deine Partei derzeit gegen andere hetzen kann man sich das eher von AfD als von anderen abschauen. 
Außerdem wieder dieses Framing von "Alle Linken sind Kommunisten" 

Liebe Leute das ist AfD Agitation wie sie leibt und lebt. In der CDU. 
Nur weil man im Gegensatz zur AfD Gewalt ablehnt heißt das nicht, dass man den Hass der die Gewalt verursacht nicht sät.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sehe ich sogar als Hauptgrund.
> Es wurde viel Haseloff gewählt, nicht zwangsweise die CDU.
> Laschet hat diesen Bonus nicht im entferntesten, eher einen Malus.





Threshold schrieb:


> Ähnlich ist es ja auch in Thüringen.
> Und das Problem hat Laschet im Bund. Merkel ist weg. Der Spruch "Sie kennen mich" wirkt bei Laschet nicht.


Und welche Gegenkandidaten haben einen solchen Bonus?
Ist Herr Scholz und Frau Bärbock bekannter als Herr Laschet?
Welche Regierungs- oder Ministeral-Erfahrung kann Frau Bärbock überhaupt vorweisen?

Herr Laschet kann zumindestens auf eine Kontinuität zu Frau Merkel verweisen, die ihm allgemein nachgesagt wird.

Welche Wahl hat eigentlich die SPD, seit ihrem tollen neuen Parteivorsitzenden Pärchen gewonnen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und welche Gegenkandidaten haben einen solchen Bonus?


Im Bundestagswahlkampf hat imo niemand einen richtigen Personen Bonus. Tatsächlich würde ich Scholz da noch am ehesten bevorteilt sehen.
Und nichts Anderes habe ich geschrieben: Laschet hat keinen Bonus (und am Malus schraubt Söder) . 
Ich habe nie behauptet dass jemand Anderes diesen hat. In den letzten beiden Landtagswahl war das aber wiederum der Fall. Gerade in S-A sogar sehr extrem. Die typische Reaktion zu den anderen Kandidaten war "nie was von gehört".


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Wahl hat eigentlich die SPD, seit ihrem tollen neuen Parteivorsitzenden Pärchen gewonnen?


Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und welche Gegenkandidaten haben einen solchen Bonus?


Darum  geht es nicht.
Merkel hatte den Bonus des Regierungschefs. Das wirkt immer. Daher musste sie ja auch nichts erklären. Man kennt Merkel und weiß, was man bekommt.
Bei Laschet ist das so eine sache. Er lobte ja die Kirche wegen der Aufarbeitung der Missbrauchsfälle.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gutes Argument, obwohl nein eigentlich nicht.
> 
> *Ja so wie du und deine Partei derzeit gegen andere hetzen kann man sich das eher von AfD als von anderen abschauen.
> Außerdem wieder dieses Framing von "Alle Linken sind Kommunisten"
> ...


Du tickst vollkommen aus!
Wo wird denn gehetzt? Wo?
Das ansprechen von Sachthemen wie Benzinpreise oder andere Politikfelder ist also Hetze?
Die Thematisierung, das man eine Koalition mit der Linkspartei nicht ausschließt, ist also auch Hetze?
So zur Gedankenstütze, die CDU hat eine Koalition mit der AfD ausgeschlossen, wo liegt das Problem bei den Grünen, das gleiche zu tun für die Linkspartei.

Dein Post ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten, er ist klarer Ausfluss einer radikalisierten Persönlichkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Thematisierung, das man eine Koalition mit der Linkspartei nicht ausschließt, ist also auch Hetze?


Das nicht, deine Implikation ist aber, dass das der Plan sei und nicht nur die (unwahrscheinlichste) Möglichkeit. 
Denk dran, RRG war zur Merkel Zeit schon möglich. Ist aber nicht passiert. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> So zur Gedankenstütze, die CDU hat eine Koalition mit der AfD ausgeschlossen, wo liegt das Problem bei den Grünen, das gleiche zutun für die Linkspartei.


Wieder dieses Framing, die Linke ist keine Verfassungsfeindliche Partei. Das sehen wir in der Theorie und in der Praxis. 

Solange du beides auf eine Stufe stellst ist die CDU für mich in Teilen auch nur AfD Light. 
Ich wüsste einen HGM im Bundestag nicht anders zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieder dieses Framing, die Linke ist keine Verfassungsfeindliche Partei. Das sehen wir in der Theorie und in der Praxis.


Teile der Linken werden vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet, das ist die Praxis!
Deine Anschuldigungen sind völlig haltlos, darüber hinaus streite ich für mich persönlich überhaupt nicht ab, das eine Beteiligung der Linken an einer Bundesregierung, genauso eine Katastrophe wäre, wie eine Beteiligung der AfD.
Für mich ist die Linke in Teilen keine verfassungskonforme Partei, dazu stehe ich auch.

Mir deshalb Hass und AfD light vorzuwerfen ist wie gesagt dein Framing und Ausfluss deiner linksradikalisierten Persönlichkeit.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist Herr Scholz und Frau Bärbock bekannter als Herr Laschet?


Scholz dürfte schon während der Schröderzeit bekannter gewesen sein, während Laschet zu der Zeit im Europaparlement rumgegeistert ist. Zumindest war "Scholz" ein Name, der seinerzeit wesentlich häufiger gefallen ist.
Und es hängt auch damit zusammen, für was man denn sonderlich bekannt ist. Annelena Baerbock hatte eben bei den Jungwählern für einen derartigen Beliebtheittschub gesorgt, dass man sie und nicht etwa Robert Habeck zur Kanzlerkandidatin erkoren hat. Anders als Laschet, der zunächst nicht wusste, wie man richtig einen Mundschutz aufsetzt, hat sie sich keinen gröberen Fauxpas erlaubt - bis jetzt zumindest, als sie offengelegt hat, wie unbeholfen die Grünen z.B. in Sachen Außenpolitik sind...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Wahl hat eigentlich die SPD, seit ihrem tollen neuen Parteivorsitzenden Pärchen gewonnen?


Weil dafür auch Walter-Borjans/Eskien so unsäglich viel können.  
Was haben die denn verbrochen, was z.B. CumEx-Scholz nicht auf dem Kerbholz hat?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Teile der Linken werden vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet, das ist die Praxis!


Der von einem CDU Mitglied das weit Rechts steht geleitet wurde. 
Und man hat vor einigen Jahren einen herben Rückschlag vor dem BVerG kassiert und mussten mit der Beobachtung aufhören. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Linke in Teilen keine Verfassungskonforme Partei, dazu stehe ich auch.


Bei so vielen vom BVerG gekippten Gesetzen muss das für Union und SPD aber auch gelten. 
(Vorratsdatenspeicherung, BND etc)


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem, *dass grade Ostdeutsche sehr gerne auf Lügen rechter Parteien reinfallen* würde ich nicht unbedingt als Positivpunkt sehen...


Na blos gut das die klugen 8-13% Westdeutschen pro Bundesland da durch die Bank viel schlauer sind, als die 10-20% der dummen Ostdeutschen die auf die AfD reinfallen...  

Übrigens, nimmt man alle Bundesländer im Westen der Republik zusammen fallen im Westen immer noch mehr auf die AfD rein als in "Dunkeldeutschland Ost".

Aber hey, rechtes Gedankengut ist nur ein Ostdeutsches Problem, immer die "dummen Ossis", natürlich kein Gesamtdeutsches. 

Ach ja kann man eigentlich auch auf die KSJ reinfallen?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens, nimmt man alle Bundesländer im Westen der Republik zusammen fallen im Westen immer noch mehr auf die AfD rein als in "Dunkeldeutschland Ost".


Wusstest du nicht, dass man Zahlen relativ und nicht absolut vergleicht? 
Außerdem sind die Landesverbände der AfD im Osten weitaus radikaler. Das ist einfach Fakt. 

Ach ja ich rede hier als jemand der noch sehr viel Verwandtschaft und Freunde im Osten hat.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

Fakt ist, dass gerade in Gegenden, wo Ausländer gar nicht oder sehr selten vorkommen, der Fremdenhass am größten ist. Obwohl viele noch nicht mal "in echt" einen Ausländer gesehen haben. Oder gerade deswegen.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja ich rede hier als jemand der noch sehr viel Verwandtschaft und Freunde im Osten hat.


Also dank Freundeskeis, Sippschaft und KSJ doch nur 12.529.920 statt 12.530.000 einfälltige dumme Ossis?  

*edit* Übrigens so am Rande, sind die Landesverbände der CDU im Osten, mit ihren Westdeutschen Spitzenpersonal, auch offen deutlich rechter unterwegs.


RyzA schrieb:


> *Fakt ist, dass gerade in Gegenden, wo Ausländer gar nicht oder sehr selten vorkommen, der Fremdenhass am größten ist. *Obwohl viele noch nicht mal "in echt" einen Ausländer gesehen haben. Oder gerade deswegen.


Stimmt, besonders gerne auch in den idyllischen Einfamilienhaussiedlungen des Deutschen mittelständischen Bürgertums, wo man so lange pro Ausländer ist wie Boateng nicht Nachbar wird.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also dank Freundeskeis, Sippschaft und KSJ doch nur 12.529.920 statt 12.530.000 einfälltige dumme Ossis?


Wo liest du denn heraus, dass ich genannte Freunde und Familie ausnehme? 
Wenn dir Freunde die du seit deiner Geburt kennst plötzlich sagen, das man außer AfD ja gar nichts mehr wählen kann halte ich das für durchaus bedenklich. 

Warum fühlst du dich persönlich angegriffen? 
Die AfD ist im Osten stärker, das ist Fakt. Sie ist im Osten radikaler, das ist auch Fakt. 

Warum verwendest du jetzt negative Begriffe die ich nicht verwende? 
Man ist nicht gleich dumm weil man auf Lügen hereinfällt. 

Aber was ist wenn die Ostdeutschen nicht quf die Lügen der AfD hereinfällt? 
Das würde heißen, dass denen vollkommen klar ist was das für eine Partei ist! 
Das wäre doch der negativere Schluss aus dem ganzen, denkst du nicht?


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo liest du denn heraus, dass ich genannte Freunde und Familie ausnehme?
> Wenn dir Freunde die du seit deiner Geburt kennst plötzlich sagen, das man außer AfD ja gar nichts mehr wählen kann halte ich das für durchaus bedenklich.
> 
> Warum fühlst du dich persönlich angegriffen?
> ...


Oh ruderst du zurück und ziehst den Schwanz ein?
Stehe doch mal zu deinen eigentlichen Aussagen, in denen du CDU und AfD gleichgesetzt hast, du linksradikaler Hetzer!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Donni du hast immer noch nicht auf meinen Kommentar mit den Benzinpreises geantwortet.
> 
> Außerdem, das ist der Osten.
> Das ist nun wirklich kein Signal für den Bund oder ist ein linker MP in Thüringen ein Signal für den Bund?
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Wo bin ich denn zurück gerudert? 
Ich habe meine Aussage untermauert. Ist wohl nicht Teil deiner politischen Kultur.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo bin ich denn zurück gerudert?
> Ich habe meine Aussage untermauert. Ist wohl nicht Teil deiner politischen Kultur.


Du redest jetzt nur noch von der AfD, davor hast du von *CDU* und AfD im selben Zusammenhang gesprochen.
Wenn du nicht zurück ruderst suggerierst du, dass deine untermauerten Aussagen zur AfD genauso auf die CDU zutreffen?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Lieber Don, ich weiß nicht ob man das im Jura Studium lernt oder nicht. Vergleichen ist nicht gleichsetzen. 
Die CDU hat Strömungen die weit ins rechte Spektrum gehen, was historisch auch vollkommen logisch ist. Das selbe gilt für die Linke übrigens auch in die andere Richtung. 

Ich frage dich nochmal:
Wo würdest du HGM politisch einordnen? 
Oder eine Erika Steinbach die man ja doch recht lange in der Union gehalten hat?


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2021)

Man kommt sich vor wie im Ogergehege, so wie Don-71 rumbrüllt, wenn es um die Union geht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja ich rede hier als jemand der noch sehr viel Verwandtschaft und Freunde im Osten hat.


Jetzt die "einige meiner besten Freunde/Verwandte/... sind ..." Nummer?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem, dass grade Ostdeutsche sehr gerne auf Lügen rechter Parteien reinfallen würde ich nicht unbedingt als Positivpunkt sehen...





			https://www.bertelsmann-stiftung.de/fileadmin/files/BSt/Publikationen/GrauePublikationen/ZD_Einwurf_3_2019_Gesamtdeutsche_Konfliktlinie_web.pdf
		



> Die vorliegende Milieuanalyse zeigt: Nicht „die“ Ostdeutschen wählen anders als „die“ Westdeutschen, sondern es sind dieselben gesellschaftlichen Milieus, die in Ost- und Westdeutschland überdurchschnittlich häufig die rechtspopulistische AfD wählen, [...]


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt die "einige meiner besten Freunde/Verwandte/... sind ..." Nummer?


Das ist keine Nummer das ist halt der Fakt. 

Dein Link von Bertelsmann ist übrigens kein Widerspruch sondern nur eine genauere Auflösung.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo liest du denn heraus, dass ich genannte Freunde und Familie ausnehme?


Na wenn du soviele einfälltige rechte Ossis in deinem Freundes- / Verwandtenkreis und der KSJ hast solltest du vielleicht mal deinen Umgang überprüfen.  



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn dir Freunde die du seit deiner Geburt kennst plötzlich sagen, das man außer AfD ja gar nichts mehr wählen kann halte ich das für durchaus bedenklich.


Ja schon mal überlegt und ernsthaft nachgefragt warum sie das evt. denken, oder war da neben dem typischen von oben herab Lehrmeistern keine Zeit und kein Platz mehr für?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich persönlich angegriffen?


Uhh, lass mal überlegen, auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht permanent damit hausieren gehe Ostdeutscher zu sein und man mir das vielleicht auch nicht direkt vom Gesicht ablesen kann kotzt es mich als Ostdeutscher vielleicht einfach an wie seit der Wende die Debatte um meine Heimat und Ostdeutsche Bürger (so auch mich) im allgemeinen abfällig von oben herab geführt wird (vorrangig, oh Wunder, von Westdeutschen) und in der BRD Menschen wie du und die westdeutsche politische Landschaft meint Lehrmeisterhaft die dummen Ostdeutschen erstmal westsozialisieren zu müssen und der Osten in Politik / Verwaltung und Wirtschaft von Westdeutschen führungskräfte Klugscheißern, ehemals sogar mit Ostdeutscher Dschungelpauschale, regiert wird...

Während es für engagierte Ostdeutsche die letzten 30 Jahre fast unmöglich war sich da gestalterisch in diesen Eisernen Vorhang westdeutscher Networking Strukturen für ihre Heimat einbringen zu können und sie in vielen Punkten immer noch in der BRD wie Bürger zweiter Klasse fühlen dürfen (Wert der Rentenpunkte, Löhne, Karrierechancen für Führungspositionen, usw. usf.).

Und dann wundert man sich das die Menschen im Osten nach 30 Jahren u.a. darüber zunehmend frustiert sind und vom Westdeutschen politischen Oberlehrer nicht mehr so gut erreicht werden, na oh Wunder aber auch...

Aber wie sagte erst her Wanderwitz (CDU) wieder jüngst, die Ossis sind halt "diktatursozialisiert" und" für die Demokratie verloren", naja, vielleicht sollte er auch mal überprüfen ob man in der BRD nicht etwas zu oft aroganzsozialisiert worden ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die AfD ist im Osten stärker, das ist Fakt. Sie ist im Osten radikaler, das ist auch Fakt.


Und wer sind diese Radikalen Köpfe in der Ost-AfD, na schau mal einer schau, Westdeutsche wie ein Landolf Ladig, Entschuldigung, Bernd *ähm* Björn Höcke, Beatrix von Storch, Alexander Gauleiter *ähm* land, Alice Weidel.

Die Wähler mögen Ost sein, die Köpfe sind aber interessanterweise wie so oft wenn es um den Osten geht ziemlich West.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum verwendest du jetzt negative Begriffe die ich nicht verwende?


Nennt man etwas zuspitzen, rehtorisch übertreiben, bzw. halt eine Hyperbel.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wäre doch der negativere Schluss aus dem ganzen, denkst du nicht?


Nö, der negativste Schluss wäre das man im Westen der Republik auch weiterhin nicht bzgl. der Ursachen aufwacht und die Wähler Ost weiter in die Arme der AfD treibt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt die "einige meiner besten Freunde/Verwandte/... sind ..." Nummer?


Jeder sollte halt für alle Lebenslagen "schweizer Taschenkumpels" haben.


----------



## Eckism (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na blos gut das die klugen 8-13% Westdeutschen pro Bundesland da durch die Bank viel schlauer sind, als die 10-20% der dummen Ostdeutschen die auf die AfD reinfallen...
> 
> Übrigens, nimmt man alle Bundesländer im Westen der Republik zusammen fallen im Westen immer noch mehr auf die AfD rein als in "Dunkeldeutschland Ost".
> 
> ...


8-13% klugen Westdeutschen?  0,8-1,3% von denen sind vielleicht klug, weil die in Ostdeutschland geboren sind...

Zudem sind die meisten und und meistgesuchtesten Querdenkerdemos in "Westdeutschland" gewesen, klar, das dort fast alle Rechte Glatzen sind. Sparanus ist bei der Bundeswehr...sozusagen ein knallharter Rechtsarmheber...


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja schon mal überlegt und ernsthaft nachgefragt warum sie das evt. denken, oder war da neben dem typischen von oben herab Lehrmeistern keine Zeit und kein Platz mehr für?


Was möchtest du eigentlich? 
Du widersprichst mir ja nichtmal, du lieferst nur die Erklärungen dazu. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Wähler mögen Ost sein, die Köpfe sind aber interessanterweise wie so oft wenn es um den Osten geht ziemlich West.


Ja und? 
Es ging ja um das glauben nicht um das erzählen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lieber Don, ich weiß nicht ob man das im Jura Studium lernt oder nicht. Vergleichen ist nicht gleichsetzen.


Das hier ist gleichsetzen, andernfalls nochmal zur Schule gehen und Deutsch lernen, dieser Satz ist klar ein Gleichsetzen, auf die Ergebnisse der Landtagswahl in Sachsen Anhalt!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem, dass grade Ostdeutsche sehr gerne auf Lügen rechter Parteien reinfallen würde ich nicht unbedingt als Positivpunkt sehen...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo würdest du HGM politisch einordnen?
> Oder eine Erika Steinbach die man ja doch recht lange in der Union gehalten hat?


Steinbach ist nicht mehr in der CDU und HGM steht unter sehr starker Beobachtung.
Wenn er seinen Antisemitismus nicht entkräften kann, droht ihm ein Ausschluss, dazu ist er was die Partei und eventuell eine Fraktionsmitgleidschaft anbelangt eine absolute Randfigur.

Gegenfrage wo steht denn Kevin Kühnert politisch mit seinen Forderungen nach allgemeiner Enteignung von Unternehmen und Eigenheim/Eigentumbesitzern,* als stellv. Parteivorsitzender der SPD.*








						Enteignungen: Kevin Kühnerts extreme Ideen für die Wirtschaft - WELT
					

Linken-Chefin Kipping hatte sich von der SPD mehr Mut in der Debatte um Enteignungen gewünscht. Kevin Kühnert springt ihr nun bei – mit extremen Ideen für die Wirtschaft. Wie das konkret aussehen soll, erklärt er am Beispiel von BMW.




					www.welt.de
				



Wie lange hat es gedauert bis die SPD einen Sarazin losgeworden ist.
Dein Framing die CDU mit der AfD gleichzusetzen und zu vergleichen ist lächerlich und an Hetze kaum zu überbieten.


Poulton schrieb:


> Man kommt sich vor wie im Ogergehege, so wie Don-71 rumbrüllt, wenn es um die Union geht.


Wenn Leute versuchen durch übelste Hetze und Framing eine Verbindung/gelichsetzen/vergleichen von AfD und CDU zu bewerkstelligen, werde ich noch viel mehr rumbrüllen!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn er seinen Antisemitismus nicht entkräften kann, droht ihm ein Ausschluss, dazu ist er was die Partei und eventuell eine Fraktionsmitgleidschaft anbelangt eine absolute Randfigur.


So ne Randfigur, dass man ihn als Wessi extra in den Osten holt und dort gut verkaufen kann. 

Die CDU interessiert sein Gelaber aber nur wenn es mehr schadet als nutzt. Das hat nichts mit Moral zu tun. 
Man wollte ihn damals ja selbst als Beamten einfach wegloben. Hat er sich ja leider selbst verbaut. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage wo steht denn Kevin Kühnert politisch mit seinen Forderungen nach allgemeiner Enteignung von Unternehmen und Eigenheim/Eigentumbesitzern,* als stellv. Parteivorsitzender der SPD.*


Enteignungen sind rechtlich vorgesehen. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein Framing die CDU mit der AfD gleichzusetzen und zu vergleichen ist lächerlich und an Hetze kaum zu überbieten


Ich setze sie nicht gleich, wie gesagt die CDU sieht Gewalt nicht als politisches Mittel.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Juni 2021)

Bei der Wahl fand ich vor allem die Wahlbeteiligung unter aller Sau. 39% haben ihre Stimmen nicht abgegeben.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

@ Sparanus

Dir ist nicht mehr zu helfen, du bist jetzt bei mir unter radikalisiert abgelegt, der nur noch bedingt auf dem Boden unseres GG steht!


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ach Donni, so einfach machst du es dir? 

Was sagt denn Art 14 GG? 
Enteignungen sind zum Wohl der Allgemeinheit zulässig, aber man muss dafür entschädigen. 

Was dann zum Wohl der Allgemeinheit ist muss am Ende eh ein Gericht entscheiden. 
Aber um daran Anteil zu haben hätte man das Jura Studium bis zum Ende durchziehen müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was sagt denn Art 14 GG?
> Enteignungen sind zum Wohl der Allgemeinheit zulässig, aber man muss dafür entschädigen.
> 
> Was dann zum Wohl der Allgemeinheit ist muss am Ende eh ein Gericht entscheiden.
> Aber um daran Anteil zu haben hätte man das Jura Studium bis zum Ende durchziehen müssen.


Um das zu verstehen und wie es seit der Einführung des GG ausgelegt und wie höchstrechterliche Urteile dazu aussehen,  hätte man Jura studieren sollen, anstatt haltlose Dinge zu suggerieren, um seine politische Agenda mit linkradikalisierter Hetze  und Framing voranzubringen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Einerseits bin ich stolz darauf, dass du das Wort "Framing" von mir gelernt hast, andererseits bin ich enttäuscht darüber, dass du nicht weißt, dass höchstrichterliche Urteile nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht sind. 
Wir haben ja beim Klima Urteil gesehen, dass Gerichte auch mal neue Wege gehen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Lesen bildet!




__





						Wirtschaftsverfassung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ja und in dem Artikel steht, dass das vom GG anders als von der WRV nicht endgültig geregelt wird sondern der Zukunft überlassen wird. 

Das ist doch das schöne am GG, es ist fast zeitlos.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und in dem Artikel steht, dass das vom GG anders als von der WRV nicht endgültig geregelt wird sondern der Zukunft überlassen wird.
> 
> Das ist doch das schöne am GG, es ist fast zeitlos.


Lese den Artikel ganz durch, inklusive  der ständigen Rechtssprechung und beziehe den Binnenmarkt mit der garantierten und geschützten Freizügigkeit für Personen, Waren, Dienstleistungen und *Kapital* mit ein.
Dazu kommt ein sehr explizit ausgestaltetes Wettbewerbs und Kartellrecht, dass sehr genau staatliche Beihilfen, Interventionen und *Beteiligungen *regelt.
Vielleicht solltest nochmal Googeln, wie die EU z.B. zu Sparkassen in Deutschland steht, die gemeinnützige öffentlich-rechtliche Universalbanken in kommunaler Trägerschaft sind.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Wir müssen trotzdem mal trennen:
Du wirfst mir vor, dass ich nicht auf dem Boden des GG stehe, MUSST dann aber erst auf die ständige Rechtssprechung verweisen deren letztes Beispiel über 40 Jahre alt ist (jedenfalls im Wikipedia Artikel) und dann auch noch auf EU Recht verweisen. 
Deswegen stehe ich nicht auf dem Boden des GG? Aha 

Auf der anderen Seite ist es in der Lebensrealität ja durchaus komplizierter. Halt auch wegen dem EU Recht.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen trotzdem mal trennen:
> Du wirfst mir vor, dass ich nicht auf dem Boden des GG stehe, MUSST dann aber erst auf die ständige Rechtssprechung verweisen deren letztes Beispiel über 40 Jahre alt ist (jedenfalls im Wikipedia Artikel) und dann auch noch auf EU Recht verweisen.
> Deswegen stehe ich nicht auf dem Boden des GG? Aha
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite ist es in der Lebensrealität ja durchaus komplizierter. Halt auch wegen dem EU Recht.


Nein!
Durch die Unterschrift zum Binnenmarkt und Lissabon haben wir diese Rechte abgetreten, das hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht in ständiger Rechtssprechung entschieden!
Desweiteren frage ich dann mal, warum das Bundesverfassungsgericht, bei der Rot/Grünen Politik von 1998 bis 2005, die dem "Turbokapitalismus" inklusive ausländischer Kapitalbeteiligungen  (Heuschrecken) Tür und Tor geöffnet hat, nicht eingeschritten ist, genügend Klagen hat es ja gegeben.

Außerdem ist diese Enteignungsdebatte auf Grundlage von *Entschädigungen* akademischer Natur oder eher völlig realitätsfremd, denn der Staat könnte die Entschädigungen für die Enteignungen die sich z.B. ein Her Kühnert vorstellt, überhaupt nicht aufbringen, insoweit ist grundsätzlich bei solchen Forderungen, immer von einer enschädigungslosen Enteignung auszugehen. Die Partei die Linke ist wenigstens so ehrlich, das nicht zu bestreiten.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Aber anderen kann man ihr Haus für Kohle wegbuddeln, das ist dann nicht mehr akademisch  

Naja bleibt trotzdem, dass es nicht gegen das GG ist. In der EU muss man ja nicht ewig bleiben (hoffentlich tun wir es dennoch)
Außerdem muss ich hinzufügen, dass ich ansich nicht dafür bin produzierendes Gewerbe in Staatsbesitz bin. Das ist Unsinn. 
Infrastruktur sehe ich da schon kritischer.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juni 2021)

Was ist denn im Osten los? 58% für rechte/konservative Parteien - das ist eine Schande.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Osten los? 58% für rechte/konservative Parteien - das ist eine Schande.


Warum? Wir können uns Linjs-Grün einfach nicht leisten...da fehlt uns die Kohle schlicht für.^^


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Gerade die AfD das finde ich besonders schlimm. Die würde ich nicht mal wählen nur um anderen einen "Denkzettel" zu verpassen. Egal ob Ost oder West.
Schade das sich immer mehr Wähler (besonders Arbeitnehmer)  von sozialer Politik abwenden.
Scheinbar sind ihnen ihre Rechte egal. Und sie lassen sich lieber weiter ausbeuten.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juni 2021)

Es will eh keiner mit der AFD zusammenarbeiten und wer weiß, wie lang es die noch gibt. Da ist man eigentlich sicher.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Es beschämend das solche Parteien in Deutschland (gerade bei der Geschichte) überhaupt soviele Stimmen bekommen. Und es müßte mitlerweile auch der letzte Idiot verstanden haben, dass sie keine "Alternative" für Deutschland sind.


----------



## Poulton (7. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber anderen kann man ihr Haus für Kohle wegbuddeln, das ist dann nicht mehr akademisch


Aber auch das ist mit entsprechender Entschädigung verbunden, z.B. mit der Umsiedlung ganzer Ortschaften und dass die Bewohner wieder gleichwertige Verhältnisse bekommen.

Entschädigungslose Enteignungen sind trotzdem möglich. Zuletzt geschehen in Thüringen auf Basis des Denkmalschutzgesetz beim Schloß Reinhardsbrunn.



Don-71 schrieb:


> bei der Rot/Grünen Politik von 1998 bis 2005, die dem "Turbokapitalismus" inklusive ausländischer Kapitalbeteiligungen (Heuschrecken) Tür und Tor geöffnet hat











						Koalitionsausschuss: Die verdrängten Sünden der Heuschrecken-Bändiger
					

SPD und CDU wollen Manager und Aktienmärkte zügeln. Dabei möchten sie am liebsten vergessen machen, dass sie manchem seltsamen Finanzprodukt selbst den Weg gebahnt haben - und sogar noch mehr Freiheit für Heuschrecken verlangten.




					www.spiegel.de
				







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Immer wieder interessant zu lesen. Das ganze geschah natürlich mit freudiger und schwänzchenwedelnder Unterstützung von Union und FDP.



Don-71 schrieb:


> werde ich noch viel mehr rumbrüllen!


"_Die ham a riesische Bombe nageschmaßt!_"


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Osten los? 58% für rechte/konservative Parteien - das ist eine Schande.


Ist die FDP jetzt neuerdings "links" zu verortnen?
Vor lauter Verzweiflung scheint die "linke Truppe" hier im Forum, schon Erzfeinde gleich mal "eingemeinden" zu wollen. Herr Lindner der neue Kämpfer für soziale Gerechtigkeit, Klimapolitik und Identitätspolitik. 

In Sachsen Anhalt haben sich 43,5% für einen Kurs der Mitte entschieden, ein sehr gutes Ergebnis und ein Zeichen dass das Land stabil ist!
Weitere 15,5% haben Mitte Links gewählt.
Leider haben 31% extremistische Parteien am Rand gewählt.

Seahawk ist auch ein radikalisierter Hetzer, der die Union mit der AfD gleichsetzt und anscheinend den Boden der Demokratie verloren hat. Man sieht sehr gut wie betroffen einige von dem überraschenden Ergebnis der CDU sind, sehen sie doch die Fälle ihrer "linken Wende" davon schwimmen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Schade das die SPD immer noch für die Fehlpolitik von damals unter Schröder abgestraft wird.
Die SPD hatte mehrmals nachgebessert und den Mindestlohn durchgesetzt.
Mit Union und FDP hätte es den nicht gegeben. Eher noch Sozialkürzungen (u.a. hatte Merz das mehrfach geäußert früher). Aber viele, die nicht zur Niedriglohngruppe gehören, haben wohl Angst ihren Wohlstand zu verlieren. Sonst würden sie nicht Arbeitgeberparteien wählen. Das ihre Arbeitnehmerrechte dadurch nach und nach abgeschafft werden sehen sie nicht.
Und mir kommt das auch so vor, als hätte man aus der Corona-Krise nichts dazu gelernt und man macht munter so weiter wie vorher. Mit dem Turbo-Kapitalismus - das ist ja die "Normalität".


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt kein RRG Projekt für den Bund, das wollen weder SPD noch Grüne.
> Hört einfach mal mit dieser dummen Lüge auf.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das auch? Aber, dass es der Plan ist, ist die größte Lüge von euch Konservativen seit der Dolchstoßlegende.











						SPD-Chefin Saskia Esken plädiert für Rot-Grün-Rot - WELT
					

Unter der Führung von Olaf Scholz kann sich die SPD-Chefin Saskia Esken eine künftige Zusammenarbeit mit den Grünen und der Linkspartei vorstellen. Auch ein weiteres Szenario schließt die Vorsitzende nicht aus – die Union spielt darin keine Rolle.




					www.welt.de
				











						Rot-Rot-Grün: Wo Esken, Wissler und Schäfer Gemeinsamkeiten sehen - WELT
					

Auf einer Onlineveranstaltung diskutieren SPD-Chefin Esken, Linken-Chefin Wissler und Grünen-Vize Schäfer über eine „linke Alternative“. Sie finden zahlreiche Gemeinsamkeiten – nur an einem Punkt gibt es Reibereien.




					www.welt.de
				




Du solltest über deine glatt gelogenen Kampfphrasen nochmal nachdenken, da ich schon denke das eine Parteivorsitzende da mehr Einfluss hat, als deine Behauptungen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Die SPD hätte schon viel eher rot-rot-grün machen sollen als sie die Chance dazu hatten.
Aber in ihrer Arroganz haben sie das immer abgelehnt.
Lieber untergehen als mit den Linken zusammen regieren.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die SPD hätte schon viel eher rot-rot-grün machen sollen als sie die Chance dazu hatten.
> Aber in ihrer Arroganz haben sie das immer abgelehnt.
> Lieber untergehen als mit den Linken zusammen regieren.


Dann wären sie jetzt bei 10% anstatt bei 15%!
Ist es eigentlich so schwer die Realität nachzuvollziehen und sich den Fakten zu stellen?
Um so mehr sich die SPD nach links orientiert hat und den Kurs Schröders verlassen hat, um so mehr Wähler hat sie verloren. Stand die SPD mit Gabriel und teilweise auch Nahles noch einigermaßen in der Mitte, hat man immerhin um 20% plus gekämpft. Mit Esken, Borjans und Kühnert kämpft man um 15% wahrscheinlich ausssichtslos.

Wie sieht es mit den Grünen aus?!
Ist deren Politik nicht zumindestens abseits der Programme durch ihre Personen nicht weniger "links" geworden und sind somit für mehr Menschen wählbar? Bei den Grünen gibt es in der vordersten Reihe nur noch Realos, die es tunlichst meiden, wie z.B. ein Jürgen Tritin aufzutreten und der Minnisterpräsidenten von BW Kretschmann, macht nun alles, nur keine linke Politik.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Du weißt wo Esken mit ihren Wünschen im Parteiestablishment steht. Sie ist zwar Vorsitzende, aber trotzdem eine Außenseiterin und das weißt Du. 

Es ist wie RyzA sagt, die Chance war da und es wurde nicht gemacht. Es ist eben nicht der präferierte Plan.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann wären sie jetzt bei 10% anstatt bei 15%!


Früher hatten sie deutlich mehr Stimmen geholt und die Linke auch. Da hätte es für RRG gereicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich so schwer die Realität nachzuvollziehen und sich den Fakten zu stellen?


Das gleiche könnte man dich fragen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Um so mehr sich die SPD nach links orientiert hat und den Kurs Schröders verlassen hat, um so mehr Wähler hat sie verloren. Stand die SPD mit Gabriel und teilweise auch Nahles noch einigermaßen in der Mitte, hat man immerhin um 20% plus gekämpft. Mit Esken, Borjans und Kühnert kämpft um 15% wahrscheinlich ausssichtslos.


Nein, sie haben viele Wähler verloren wegen der Hartz IV Politik und weil Schröder sich danach in die Wirtschaft verpisst hat. Dadurch hat sich "der kleine Mann" verarscht gefühlt. Deswegen werden sie heute auch immer noch dafür abgestraft. Das was sie verbessert haben wird leider nicht gesehen. Nur das Negative.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juni 2021)

Rot-Rot-Grün ist ein klares Zukunftsprojekt. Wir brauchen eine vereinigte Linke um die Sozialstaat zu erhalten.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Dafür reicht es heutzutage leider nicht mehr. Die SPD wird bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl 10-15% bekommen.
Die Grünen vielleicht 15-20%. Die Linken 5-10%. Ich gehe mal von den niedrigsten Werten aus.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das gleiche könnte man dich fragen.





RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben viele Wähler verloren wegen der Hartz IV Politik und weil Schröder sich danach in die Wirtschaft verpisst hat. Dadurch hat sich "der kleine Mann" verarscht gefühlt. Deswegen werden sie heute auch immer noch dafür abgestraft. Das was sie verbessert haben wird leider nicht gesehen. Nur das Negative.


Aha!
hier sind die Fakten!








						Bundestagswahl – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




2009 Steinmeier --> steht bei der SPD in der Mitte zwischen beiden Flügeln --> 23% -->  Vorsitzender Gabriel
2013 Steinbrück --> stand in der SPD eher für den Schröder Kurs --> 25,7% -->  Vorsitzender Gabriel
2017 Schulz --> stand auch eher in der Mitte, war aber der Kandidat des linken Flügels gegen Gabriel --> 20,5% -->  Vorsitzender Gabriel
2021 Scholz --> Pseudokandidat der Mitte mit dem linkesten Program seit Jahrzehnten, einer nach weit links gewanderten SPD, die ihre Glaubwürdigkeit völlig verloren hat --> 14-15% --> Vorsitzende Borjans und Esken

Noch der kleine Hinweis, das Peer Steinbrück das Ergebnis eingefahren hat, mit dem RRG möglich gewesen wäre, was er selber rundheraus abgelehnt hat und man stelle sich nur mal die Linke und Steinbrück in Verhandlungen vor.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür reicht es heutzutage leider nicht mehr. Die SPD wird bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl 10-15% bekommen.
> Die Grünen vielleicht 15-20%. Die Linken 5-10%. Ich gehe mal von den niedrigsten Werten aus.



Liegt ja auch daran, dass es sich nicht lohnt SPD oder Grüne zu wählen, weil beide Steigbügelhalter der CDU sind. Würden man sich klar zu einer linken Position und einer Regierung unter Führung der Linkspartei bekennen, wäre das anders.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aha!
> hier sind die Fakten!
> 
> 
> ...


Dennoch wird die SPD heutzutage immer noch wegen den Hartz IV Reformen von damals abgestraft und nicht wegen linker Politik. Sogar im Gegenteil... die Menschen hätten damals unter Schröder mehr Links erwartet.
Und die Arroganz gegenüber der Linken fing unter Schröder schon an.
Aber mit den Linken hätte es auch keine Agenda 2010 gegeben.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch wird die SPD heutzutage immer noch wegen den Hartz IV Reformen von damals abgestraft und nicht wegen linker Politik. Sogar im Gegenteil... die Menschen hätten damals unter Schröder mehr Links erwartet.


Wo glaubst du eigentlich kommen die Wähler der CDU her, die mal mind. 5-6% ihrer Wählerschaft an die AfD verloren hat?
Warum verliert die Linke seit Jahrzehnten so ziemlich jede Wahl (Ausnahme Thüringen) und bewegt sich  IMMER zwischen 7-9% im Bund?Weil linke Politik so erfolgreich ist?
Wo kommen die Wähler der FDP (sehr volatil) und die vielen Wähler der Grünen her.
*Nochmal, um so mehr die SPD nach links gewandert ist, um so mehr Wähler hat sie verloren.*
Bei der CDU hat man auch deutlich gesehen, dass ein rechter Kurs sie deutlich Wählerstimmen kostet, Haseloff hat doch deutlich gezeigt, das man mit einem Abgrenzungskurs, Wahlen sehr deutlich und überraschend gewinnen kann
Auch bei Söder war deutlich zu sehen, dass er seine Wahl gerade noch gerettet hat, weil er erst spät auf einen klaren Abgrenzungs- und Konfrontations - Kuirs zur AfD gegangen ist.


seahawk schrieb:


> Liegt ja auch daran, dass es sich nicht lohnt SPD oder Grüne zu wählen, weil beide Steigbügelhalter der CDU sind. Würden man sich klar zu einer linken Position und einer Regierung unter Führung der Linkspartei bekennen, wäre das anders.


Ja gerne, kannst du dafür bitte bitte bei den Parteien werben, dann ist die absolute Mehrheit derUnion so gut wie sicher.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo glaubst du eigentlich kommen die Wähler der CDU her, die mal mind. 5-6% ihrer Wählerschaft an die AfD verloren hat?


Vielleicht ein kleinerer Teil auch von der SPD. Ansonsten FDP und ehemalige Nichtwähler.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum verliert die Linke seit Jahrzehnten so ziemlich jede Wahl (Ausnahme Thüringen) und bewegt sich  IMMER zwischen 7-9% im Bund?Weil linke Politik so erfolgreich ist?


Es hat doch überhaupt noch keine richtige linke Politik gegeben bundesweit. Dazu hatten sie keine Chance bisher.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo kommen die Wähler der FDP (sehr volatil) und die vielen Wähler der Grünen her.


Die Grünenwähler kommen hauptsächlich von der SPD.


Don-71 schrieb:


> *Nochmal, um so mehr die SPD nach links gewandert ist, um so mehr Wähler hat sie verloren.*
> Bei der CDU hat man auch deutlich gesehen, dass ein rechter Kurs sie deutlich Wählerstimmen kostet, Haseloff hat doch deutlich gezeigt, das man mit einem Abgrenzungskurs, Wahlen sehr deutlich und überraschend gewinnen kann


Das Haseloff gewinnt war doch nicht überraschend. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch bei Söder war deutlich zu sehen, dass er seine Wahl gerade noch gerettet hat, weil er erst spät auf einen klaren Abgrenzungs- und Konfrontations - Kuirs zur AfD gegangen ist.
> 
> Ja gerne, kannst du dafür bei den Parteien werben, dann ist die absolute Mehrheit der CDU so gut wie sicher.


Und die SPD hat sich früher von der Linken klar abgegrenzt und trotzdem immer verloren.

Nochmal: Die schlechten Wahlergebnisse der SPD von heute sind immer noch eine Abstrafung der Schröder Politik von damals und nicht weil die SPD zu sehr nach links gewandert ist.
Sozialpolitik stand schon immer auf dem Programm der SPD nur hatte man sich unter Schröder stark davon entfernt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die schlechten Wahlergebnisse der SPD von heute sind immer noch eine Abstrafung der Schröder Politik von damals und nicht weil die SPD zu sehr nach links gewandert ist.
> Sozialpolitik stand schon immer auf dem Programm der SPD nur hatte man sich unter Schröder stark davon entfernt.


Die Zahlen und Fakten sagen eindeutig, wie ich aufgezeigt habe (Post 618), anderes.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen und Fakten sagen eindeutig, wie ich aufgezeigt habe, anderes.


Nein, das sagen sie nicht. Du interpretierst sie für dich so.

Nach Schröder ist die Wählerschaft der SPD stark zurückgegangen. Das war die Ursache damals und ist sie indirekt noch heute. Auch weil es mehrmals eine große Koalition gegeben hat und CDU und SPD sich dadurch nicht abgrenzen konnten. Was die SPD durchgesetzt hat wird nicht gesehen. Wie schon der erwähnte Mindestlohn.
Im Ausland denken viele das wäre Merkels Verdienst.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, das sagen sie nicht. Du interpretierst sie für dich so.
> 
> Nach Schröder ist die Wählerschaft der SPD stark zurückgegangen. Das war die Ursache damals und ist sie indirekt noch heute.


Es besteht ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen 25,7% Steinbrück/Gabriel und erwarteten 14-15% für Scholz mit Borjans/Esken und Kühnert.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es besteht ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen 25,7% Steinbrück/Gabriel und erwarteten 14-15% für Scholz mit Borjans/Esken und Kühnert.


Ich hatte meinen Beitrag oben noch erweitert. Das liegt an der großen Koalition und den Kandidaten.

Merkel hatte außerdem in ihrer Regierungsszeit mehrere Krisen bewältigt, dadurch hatte sie einen Bonus bekommen. Ein SPD Kanzler hätte das genauso hinbekommen (siehe auch damals Helmut Schmidt). Die aktuelle Corona-Krise könnte das aber beenden. Besonders wenn man mal guckt was sich der Spahn alles so leistet.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Osten los? 58% für rechte/konservative Parteien - das ist eine Schande.


Der Satz ist bezeichnend. Die Linken haben kein vom Gott gegebenes Recht gewählt zu werden. Wir leben in einer Demokratie, der Wähler entscheidet.  Alle Parteien, die zur Wahl zugelassen wurden, sind rechtmäßig abgesichert. Dafür haben wir den Verfassungschutz und die Gerichte.

Eine Schande ist es, wenn bestimmte Gruppierungen die Wähler zu diffamieren versuchen, an Stelle bei sich selbst anzufangen.
Warum kehrt man in Ostdeutschland den linken Parteien den Rücken?
Warum beträgt die Wahlbeteiligung nur 61%? Fast die Hälfte geht gar nicht wählen.

Vielleicht aber auch nur vielleicht sprechen die Parteiprogramme die Wähler dort nicht an. Dann wäre doch die Lösung an den Gründen zu tüfteln oder nicht?
Die AFD ist glücklicherweise auch auf die Nase gefallen. Ich mag die CDU im jetztigen Zustand nicht und sie gehört abgewählt, meiner Meinung nach, allerdings kann ich es nicht ab, wenn sie von irgendwelchen Radikalen mit der AFD im gleichen Atemzug erwähnt wird.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Alle Parteien, die zur Wahl zugelassen wurden, sind rechtmäßig abgesichert. Dafür haben wir den Verfassungschutz und die Gerichte.


Mal gucken wie lange das bei der AfD noch so bleibt.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die AFD ist glücklicherweise auch auf die Nase gefallen.


Naja, zweitstärkste Partei im Landtag ist immer noch beängstigend.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal gucken wie lange das bei der AfD noch so bleibt.
> 
> Naja, zweitstärkste Partei im Landtag ist immer noch beängstigend.


Bei 61% Wahlbeteiligung ist der wahre Anteil bei 0.2 * 0.61 = 0.122, entspricht 12.2%. Das ist mitunter der Bundesdurchschnitt bei den Umfragen. Die einizige brauchbare Differenz ist, dass die AFD-Wählerschaft dort mehr Hardcore NPD-Mitglieder enthält als anderswo.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Deswegen wird ja immer wieder gepredigt "Leute geht wählen, sonst bekommen Parteien die Stimmen, die ihr gar nicht wollt"!
Egal was man von der Politik hält, das schlimmste was man machen kann ist gar nicht von seinem Wahlrecht Gebrauch zu machen (neben dem Afd wählen).


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Herr Lindner der neue Kämpfer für soziale Gerechtigkeit, Klimapolitik und Identitätspolitik.


Na seine eigene Identität und seine eigenes soziales Wohlbefinden sind ihm halt wichtig, genauso wie gutes Wetter an seinem Wohnort.
Also ganz definitiv ist Christan Lindner links, sobald es um Christian Lindner geht.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Zumindest tut Herr Lindner immer so als wenn er die Interessen der gesamten Bevölkerung vertritt.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest tut Herr Lindner immer so als wenn er die Interessen der gesamten Bevölkerung vertritt.


Das macht doch jeder Politker und Partei.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das macht doch jeder Politker und Partei.


Nur das die FDP keine Volkspartei ist und es auch noch nie war. Das macht es um so heuchlerischer.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das die FDP keine Volkspartei ist und es auch noch nie war. Das macht es um so heuchlerischer.


Jede Partei die nicht regelmäßig mind. zwischen 40 und 50% bei Wahlen schafft ist keine "Volkpartei", also entsprechend gibt es sowieso in Deutschland quasi auch keine "Volksparteien" mehr, auch wenn CDU und die Träumer bei der SPD immer noch glauben sie wären welche, die Grünen und FDP gerne eine wären und die AfD sich mit ihrem 20% Wahlergebnis in Sachsen heute in der Bundespressekonferenz selbst zur Volkspartei erklärt hat. 
Der AfD sollte mal einer den Erklärbär mimen und für vierjährige verständlich erklären das 1/5 von 100% in einem Bundesländ noch kein Volk sind, ansonsten die Linken in der Vergangenheit wohl im Osten viel ehr das Recht gehabt sich als Volkspartei zu bezeichnen, als die AfD.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jede Partei die nicht regelmäßig mind. zwischen 40 und 50% bei Wahlen schafft ist keine "Volkpartei", also entsprechend gibt es sowieso in Deutschland quasi auch keine "Volksparteien" mehr, auch wenn CDU und die Träumer bei der SPD immer noch glauben sie wären welche, die Grünen und FDP gerne eine wären und die AfD sich mit ihrem 20% Wahlergebnis in Sachsen heute in der Bundespressekonferenz selbst zur Volkspartei erklärt hat.


Ich meinte das nicht nur anhand der Wählerstimmen, sondern auch am Parteiprogramm.


----------



## Lotto (7. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist ein Witz. AfD im zweistelligen Bereich. SPD einstellig. Da fällt einen nicht viel zu ein.


Nein das ist die logische Konsequenz wenn sich Parteien im politischen Spektrum verschieben.
Das eher konservativere Lager näher zur Mitte wählt dann die CDU, die noch weiter links anzusiedelnden Wähler haben mit Grünen und Linken sogar zwei Parteien zur Auswahl.
Durch den Linksruck von CDU und SPD in den letzten Jahren (ja beide sind relativ von ihrer vorherigen Position nach links gerutscht!) gibt es keinen Platz mehr für eine SPD und dadurch das auch die CDU sich weiter nach links orientiert hat ist nun das Vakuum weiter rechts größer. Dadurch sehen sich diese Wähler nur noch von der AfD vertreten, hinzu kommen natürlich die Protestwähler, die auch nur die AfD zur Auswahl haben. Nicht zu wählen bringt gar nichts, ne kleine Partei zu wählen lässt zwar "Sonstige"  in der Statistik höher erscheinen, ändert aber nix an der Zusammensetzung des Landtags und ist deshalb den etablierten Parteien quasi auch wurscht.
Es ist alles logisch erklärbar.

Ich würde für die Wahl aber nicht auf die Bundestagswahl schließen. Die AfD wird deutschlandweit nicht so viele Stimmen bekommen, dafür werden die Grünen deutlich mehr bekommen. Die SPD wird, wie schon oben beschrieben, auch bei der Bundestagswahl weiter versinken. CDU wird stärkste Kraft, dank der Stammwählerschaft in Generation 60+. Letztendlich steht Schwarz/Grün auf Bundesebene eigentlich schon fest, da es keine andere Mehrheit geben wird. Mit der AfD und den Linken will ja keiner, die FDP wird zu wenig bekommen um mit der CDU eine Mehrheit zu bilden, genauso wie CDU und SPD. Grüne und SPD sowieso nicht.


----------



## Opprobrium (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alter, ihr solltet alle nochmal zur Schule gehen und Deutsch lernen!


Aus dir spricht der ungehobelte AFD Wähler.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte mit den harten Fakten leben können!


Harte Fakten zum Benzinpreis sagen alles.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was willst du von mir du nicht wissendes Menschenkind?


Geil, frisches Mett am frühen Abend.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Der nächste Tiefflieger, der abscheinend keine Argumente oder Belege liefern kann und deshalb die persönliche Anfeindung sucht.

Ich weiß, mein Post ist so voll AfD, manche leben in der Realität, manche wohl doch eher in ihrer eignen Blase, die wohl Lichtjahre entfernt ist.!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sachsen Anhalt:
> 
> Nach den Prognosen ein wirklicher Überraschungserfolg für die CDU mit 5-6% plus (35-36%)!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Nein natürlich bist du nicht in der AfD, dafür bist du deiner Partei viel zu treu.
Halt auch zu treu um der Parteilinie auch nur geringfügig zu widersprechen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein natürlich bist du nicht in der AfD, dafür bist du deiner Partei viel zu treu.
> Halt auch zu treu um der Parteilinie auch nur geringfügig zu widersprechen.


Lüge mal weiter rum, meine Posts kann sich über die letzten 4 Jahre hier jeder durchlesen, deine Behauptungen und dein suggerieren entbehren jeder Grundlage.
Ich bin aus völliger Überzeugung gegen die AfD, weil ich Anhänger des Grundgesetzes bin und seit dem Anfang meines politischen Denkens, gegen Faschismus und Rechtsextremismus.
Ich habe hier schon haufenweise einzelne Punkte der CDU kritisiert, trotzdem bildet diese Partei für mich immer noch den Großteil meiner politischen Überzeugungen ab. Und nur weil ich das offen kommuniziere und auch immer begründen kann, lasse ich mich nicht von dir und anderen Extremisten in die rechte Ecke stellen, genauso wenig meine Partei die CDU.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin aus völliger Überzeugung gegen die AfD, weil ich Anhänger des Grundgesetzes bin und seit dem Anfang meines politischen Denkens, gegen Faschismus und Rechtsextremismus.


Natürlich bist du das, das kann ich ganz ohne Sarkasmus sagen und ich sage ja selbst nicht, dass die Union faschistische Elemente repräsentiert.
Aber die Union hat definitiv einige erzkonservative Elemente mit der AfD gemein und das hört man
derzeit auch wieder darin wie sie Wahlkampf macht.

Es ist doch kein Geheimnis, dass die AfD Geisteshaltungen der ehemaligen außerparlamentarischen Rechten und der Union vereint.
Auch dieses "Alles Links von uns ist Kommunistisch"-Haltung hat die Union mit der AfD gemeinsam, wobei beide Parteien diese Grenze anders definieren.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber die Union hat definitiv einige erzkonservative Elemente mit der AfD gemein und das hört man
> derzeit auch wieder darin wie sie Wahlkampf macht.
> 
> Es ist doch kein Geheimnis, dass die AfD Geisteshaltungen der ehemaligen außerparlamentarischen Rechten und der Union vereint.
> Auch dieses "Alles Links von uns ist Kommunistisch"-Haltung hat die Union mit der AfD gemeinsam, wobei beide Parteien diese Grenze anders definieren.


Ja klar, man schaue sich die Parteispitze, die Regierungsmitglieder oder die absolut überwiegende Mehrzahl der Unionsfraktion an, alles erzkonserative Elemente, die alles links von Ihnen als kommunistisch bezeichnen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, man schaue sich die Parteispitze, die Regierungsmitglieder oder die absolut überwiegende Mehrzahl der Unionsfraktion an, alles erzkonserative Elemente, die alles links von Ihnen als kommunistisch bezeichnen.


Ach komm, die "fantasievollen" Herleitungen zum DDR-Sozialismus sind in der CDU, besonders auf Ebene der Orts- & Landesverbände, alles andere als  eine Seltenheit und fremd, sobald es um soziale Themen / Positionen geht, die man vielleicht auch gerne im Interesse der Interessen der eigenen Nebeneinkünfte verhindert sehen möchte und das sage ich als jemand der selbst in der CDU ist.

In den Ortstreffen hier bei mir wird sich von diesen geistigen Blindgängern nur zu gerne regelmäßig über sozial "linke" Positionen lustig gemacht.
Was da teilweise für ein Menschenbild über sozial schwächere / benachteiligte in unserer Gesellschaft vorherrscht, würde man das mal regelmäßig veröffentlichen, glaube das hätte durchaus Potenzial der CDU einige Wählergunst zu kosten.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Man merkt das doch schon bei dir nur du merkst es nicht 
Dich kann man doch durchaus als Mitte der Union bezeichnen, so würde ich es meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls sehen.

Ich will jetzt gar nicht die WerteUnion rauskramen, die JU reicht mir da derzeit schon.
Was ist denn mit dem Vorsitzenden? Kuban ist erheblich konservativer als sein Vorgänger.
Wie sehen denn die Beschlüsse aus die man in der JU gerne mal fasst? Das ist sehr konservativ.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man merkt das doch schon bei dir nur du merkst es nicht
> Dich kann man doch durchaus als Mitte der Union bezeichnen, so würde ich es meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls sehen.
> 
> Ich will jetzt gar nicht die WerteUnion rauskramen, die JU reicht mir da derzeit schon.
> ...


Ich bin in der Mitte, in eineigen Punkten liberal bis links in anderen Punkten eher "rechts" der Mitte (Außenpolitik)

Ja klar ist die JU ein "rechter" Haufen, haben so ziemlich alle Jugendorganisationen an sich!
Schaue dir mal die Jusos an, die wollen die derzeizige Gesellschaft abschaffen und überwinden oder die Grüne Jugend, die ihre eigene Identitätspolitik selber nicht mehr definieren kann.
Meinst du mit all diesen Jugendorganisationen würde man in der Masse der Wähler Punkte machen können?
Höre doch mal auf, Teile der Union oder die JU gleich neben der AfD zu sehen, die Union hat schon einen eigenen Sebstreinigungsprozess, auch Maaßen wird so nicht durchhalten.

Und vor allen dingen schaue dich wirklich auch mal um was Teile oder Jugendorganisationen anderer Parteien so beschließen und fordern!


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar ist die JU ein "rechter" Haufen, haben so ziemlich alle Jugendorganisationen an sich!
> Schaue dir mal die Jusos an, die wollen die derzeizige Gesellschaft abschaffen und überwinden oder die Grüne Jugend, die ihre eigene Identitätspolitik selber nicht mehr definieren kann.


Das ist jetzt ein Widerspruch, also alle Jugendorganisationen als rechten Haufen zu bezeichnen und dann weit linke Positionen zu nennen.
(P.S. Ich empfehle mal den Facebook Account "JU München Nord"



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und vor allen dingen schaue dich wirklich auch mal um was Teile oder Jugendorganisationen anderer Parteien so beschließen und fordern!


Ja kenne ich zur genüge.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt ein Widerspruch, also alle Jugendorganisationen als rechten Haufen zu bezeichnen und dann weit linke Positionen zu nennen.


Jugendorganisationen sind oft extremer als die Real-Politiker bei den Elternparteien. Das kann in beide Richtungen ausschlagen. In der Regel als Reaktion darauf dass "die alten" diese Richtung aus Sicht der Jugend vernachlässigen.
Ich denke nichts anderes wollte @Don-71 sagen.


----------



## Opprobrium (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der nächste Tiefflieger, der abscheinend keine Argumente oder Belege liefern kann und deshalb die persönliche Anfeindung sucht.











						Wahlkampf 2021: Die verlogene Debatte um den Benzinpreis
					

In keiner anderen Zeit wird so viel gelogen, manipuliert und absichtlich missverstanden wie im Wahlkampf. Und bei keinem anderen Thema wird so viel geheuchelt, verdreht und getäuscht wie beim Klimaschutz. In der hysterischen Debatte über eine Erhöhung des Benzinpreises kommt beides auf ungute...




					www.rnd.de
				




Eine verlogene Debatte, welche deine Partei "für alle Schichten" ziemlich in Bedrängnis bringt.
Es gibt in der Benzinpreisfrage faktisch keinen relevanten Unterschied zu den Grünen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, mein Post ist so voll AfD, manche leben in der Realität, manche wohl doch eher in ihrer eignen Blase, die wohl Lichtjahre entfernt ist.!


Die verbitterte Rhetorik ist 1:1 dieselbe.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Eine verlogene Debatte, welche deine Partei "für alle Schichten" ziemlich in Bedrängnis bringt.
> Es gibt in der Benzinpreisfrage faktisch keinen relevanten Unterschied zu den Grünen.


Du scheinst deinen eigenen Artikel nicht wirklich gelesen zu haben, oder du verstehst einfach den Unterschied nicht wirklich. 2 Jahre mehr zu bezahlen, ist für ein Haufen für viele Bürger, gerade auf dem Land ein ziemlicher Unterschied.


Opprobrium schrieb:


> Die verbitterte Rhetorik ist 1:1 dieselbe.


Ja klar, ich bin so verbittert, bei mir in der Schüssel liegen wahrscheinlich Diamanten.
Wenn ich mich  über eins aufrege, ist es wenn du und andere Tiefflieger versuchen die Union durch Hetze, mit der AfD gleichzusetzen, um nichts anderes ging es hier.


----------



## Opprobrium (8. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 2 Jahre mehr zu bezahlen, ist für ein Haufen für viele Bürger, gerade auf dem Land ein ziemlicher Unterschied.


Und ob ich das heute bezahle oder erst in 2 Jahren ist jetzt der große Unterschied?
Also alle, die nur noch 2 Jahre zu leben haben, wählen CDU?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke nichts anderes wollte @Don-71 sagen.


Er hat es halt nicht gesagt  


Don-71 schrieb:


> 2 Jahre mehr zu bezahlen, ist für ein Haufen für viele Bürger, gerade auf dem Land ein ziemlicher Unterschied.


Wenn ich mich richtig an den Zeit Artikel erinnere, der übrigens genauer war als der RND Artikel sprach Dobby auch von 2021 weil er das ganze vorher erhöhen will. 

Die Sache mit dem Benzinpreis muss eigentlich die sein, dass alle die besonders starke Verbraucher fahren richtig bluten müssen. Wir müssen auf niemanden Rücksicht nehmen der einen Zweisitzer mit mehr als 8l auf 100km fährt. 
Das Problem dabei pauschal haben wir damit soziale Probleme. 
Das selbe gilt aber auch wenn wir nichts tun. 
Wenn wir aber mehr Steuern nehmen, dann können wir umverteilen und die sozialen Probleme angehen. 

Machen wir uns nichts vor, das Auto ist in seiner heutigen Form ein massives Problem. 
Sie sind zu groß und/oder verbrauchen zu viel. 
Das gilt sowohl für Verbrenner als auch für BEVs.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er hat es halt nicht gesagt
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig an den Zeit Artikel erinnere, der übrigens genauer war als der RND Artikel sprach Dobby auch von 2021 weil er das ganze vorher erhöhen will.
> 
> ...


Schatz ich bin da der falsche Ansprechpartner, da für mich Autos mehr als Nutzungsobjekte sind.
Aus meiner Sicht tue ich aber alles, um meinen Fussabdruck möglichst gering zu halten.

Ich besitze eine Diesel A-Klasse Baujahr 2007, der mein Alltagsauto ist und im Moment Corona "bedingt" so um die 8000km im Jahr mit um die 5,5-6.5L Diesel abspult. In Zukunft eher wieder wesentlich weniger
Dazu habe ich eine über 500PS starke Alfa Gulia, der ungefähr 1500km im Jahr abspult und zwei-dreimal im Jahr volltankt.
Der bewegt sich zwichen 8-17L.
In der Restauration befindet sich eine Alfa Gulia Bertone Baujahr 1970 mit 2L und 180PS und 12-16L Verbrauch, die auch so 1000km im Jahr mit H Kennzeichen bewegt werden wird.
Dafür habe ich in den letzten 20 Jahren privat vielleicht 5 -6 Flüge absolviert und werde mich da weiter einschränken.
Ein Motorrad besitze ich nicht.
Also ich bewege 10000-11000km für einen 1,5 Personen Haushalt, da meine Lebensgefährtin auch noch die eine oder andere Strecke mit ihrem Auto fährt, aber das meiste spult die A-Klasse ab.
Im Grúnde genommen ist es *mir* ziemlich wurscht was der Liter kostet, meine Verwandten in der Lüneburger Heide, sehen das aber grundsätzlich völlig anders!
Deshalb schließe ich auch von denen auf andere Landbevölkerungen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er hat es halt nicht gesagt


Es war vollkommen offensichtlich.
Aber wenn man halt unbedingt den Konflikt sucht findet man immer eine Interpretation mit der man sich besser streiten kann.
Davon möchte ich übrigens allen im Thread mal wieder abgeraten haben  .


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich würde für die Wahl aber nicht auf die Bundestagswahl schließen. Die AfD wird deutschlandweit nicht so viele Stimmen bekommen, dafür werden die Grünen deutlich mehr bekommen. Die SPD wird, wie schon oben beschrieben, auch bei der Bundestagswahl weiter versinken. CDU wird stärkste Kraft, dank der Stammwählerschaft in Generation 60+. Letztendlich steht Schwarz/Grün auf Bundesebene eigentlich schon fest, da es keine andere Mehrheit geben wird. Mit der AfD und den Linken will ja keiner, die FDP wird zu wenig bekommen um mit der CDU eine Mehrheit zu bilden, genauso wie CDU und SPD. Grüne und SPD sowieso nicht.


Das sehe ich ähnlich. Wobei es auch noch die Möglichkeit von Jamaika gäbe. Aber die hat die FDP ja beim letzten mal platzen lassen. Wegen "Unstimmigkeiten" mit den Grünen. Für die SPD ist es auf jeden Fall besser mal für ein paar Jahre in die Opposition zu gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Grúnde genommen ist es *mir* ziemlich wurscht was der Liter kostet, meine Verwandten in der Lüneburger Heide, sehen das aber grundsätzlich völlig anders!
> Deshalb schließe ich auch von denen auf andere Landbevölkerungen.


Wie viel kann man denn mehr fahren, wenn man nicht die Miete in der Stadt zahlen muss...


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2021)

Wie man sieht läuft es nicht wirklich für Maaßen.








						Bundestagswahl: Hans-Georg Maaßen liegt in Umfrage hinter Frank Ullrich - WELT
					

Am 26. September wird der neue Bundestag gewählt. In einem der umkämpftesten Thüringer Wahlkreise treten Ex-Biathlon-Bundestrainer Frank Ullrich (SPD) und Hans-Georg Maaßen (CDU) gegeneinander an. Eine repräsentative Umfrage zeigt, wie die Stimmung der Wähler gerade ist.




					www.welt.de
				




Nur 55% Rückhalt bei den eigenen Anhängern ist wirklich schwach und zeigt eben was ich gesagt habe, dass die CDU auch Selbstreinigungskräfte besitzt die wirken, dauert halt seine Zeit.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Ist ja auch schon wieder ein Wessi der den Ossis sagen möchte wo es lang geht und sein Konkurrent ist 
ja fast schon ein Nationalheld. Natürlich läuft es für ihn nicht so, aber dass er überhaupt aufgestellt wurde ist armselig.

Was auch armselig ist, ist der Grund wegen dem der alte Kandidat nicht mehr antritt. Aber das ist auch wieder ein Problem das bei der Union besonders ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## Eckism (8. Juni 2021)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was hier in Schmalkalden rauskommt...ich kenn viele, die AFD wählen wollen und viele, die die AFD auf keinen Fall wählen werden.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viel kann man denn mehr fahren, wenn man nicht die Miete in der Stadt zahlen muss...


Land ist nicht gleich Land. In der Lüneburger Heide ist das Wohnen und Leben mit Sicherheit günstiger als in den Ballungsräumen hier im Süden. Und die Preise auf dem Land bei uns kennen nur eine Richtung: Nach oben! 
Und da hier auch nicht alle mit dicken Gehaltchecks nach Hause gehen, wird die Situation immer schwieriger. Da überlegst du dir zweimal wo du hin ziehst. Ich kenn viele die in die Stadt gezogen sind, weil sie sagen das Miete + 2x Auto auf dem Land zu teuer kommen. Oftmals brauchst du einfach die Autos weil der ÖPNV ein Grauß ist.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und die Preise auf dem Land bei uns kennen nur eine Richtung: Nach oben!


Die Frage ist aber: 
Sinkt das Delta zur Stadt?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich kenn viele die in die Stadt gezogen sind, weil sie sagen das Miete + 2x Auto auf dem Land zu teuer kommen.


Und dass die zu dem Schluss kommen ist aus ökologischer Sicht auch absolut wünschenswert .


----------



## Eckism (8. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und dass die zu dem Schluss kommen ist aus ökologischer Sicht auch absolut wünschenswert .


Nicht jeder mag die Stadt...kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das man in solch einem Dreckskaff leben will und kann. Das ist doch eher ein rumvegetieren!?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nicht jeder mag die Stadt...kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das man in solch einem Dreckskaff leben will und kann. Das ist doch eher ein rumvegetieren!?


Hab ich irgendwas in die Richtung geschrieben?
Aber wie schon zu diversen deiner Einwürfe: Auf dem Land leben und mit zwei Autos (anscheinend hat man die Alternative zumindest zusammen zu Pendeln nicht in Erwägung gezogen?) in die Stadt Pendeln ist ein (ökologisch wahnsinniger) Luxus, kein Grundrecht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. Juni 2021)

Das Pendeln allgemein kostet Lebenszeit. Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob man 2x 1h nur unterwegs ist oder man 15min-30min bis zur Arbeitsstelle benötigt. Ebenfalls sind Kinos, Theater und andere Orte des öffentlichen Interesses weit weg. Lebenszeit ist kostbar..
Die Religionen mögen was anderes predigen, aber real lebt man nur ein einziges Mal. Das Leben auf dem Lande ist für Rentner, Leute mit Kleinkindern und Menschen, die dort unmittelbar beschäftigt sind interessant.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber:
> Sinkt das Delta zur Stadt?


Sieh selbst: 

Land: 
*Klick*

Stadt:
*Klick*

Und das ist nur eines von vielen Beispielen. Je weiter es Richtung Zentrum geht, umso teurer wird es. Wie in anderen Threads bereits erwähnt, bin ich selbst Vermieter im ländlichen Bereich. Glaub mir, da gruselt es dich was einige hier für Mieten verlangen.  Das ist teilweise die pure Gier. Dazu noch die Geschichte mit dem Leerstand in und um München, und das Drama ist perfekt. Wohnraum fehlt einfach an allen Ecken und Enden. Egal ob sozialer Wohnungsbau oder der reguläre Wohnungsbau. Im Moment sind Rohstoffe und Baumaterialien auch extrem im Preis gestiegen. Siehe Bauholz. Das erschwert die Lage noch zusätzlich.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und dass die zu dem Schluss kommen ist aus ökologischer Sicht auch absolut wünschenswert .


Absolut! War nur wirklich schwierig eine Wohnung in Arbeitsnähe zu finden. Man hat so extrem viele Mitbewerber das es wirklich traurig ist. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Nicht jeder mag die Stadt...kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das man in solch einem Dreckskaff leben will und kann. Das ist doch eher ein rumvegetieren!?


Das kommt immer auf die Stadt an. München hat Beispielsweise extrem schöne und auch viele grüne Ecken. Aber ich stimme zu, das man von der Betonwüste weg kommen muss. Begrünung und grüne Gebäude sind die Zukunft, wenn die Luft sauber bleiben soll.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas in die Richtung geschrieben?
> Aber wie schon zu diversen deiner Einwürfe: Auf dem Land leben und mit zwei Autos (anscheinend hat man die Alternative zumindest zusammen zu Pendeln nicht in Erwägung gezogen?) in die Stadt Pendeln ist ein (ökologisch wahnsinniger) Luxus, kein Grundrecht.


Du kannst aber auch nicht alle Leute in urbanen Gebieten unterbringen, dafür fehlt hier in Deutschland einfach der Platz und wenn zu viel Bevölkerung vom Land flieht, werden ganze Gebiete einfach "sterben".
Meine Hoffnung ist eher, dass sich durch Corona, das Homeoffice wesentlich mehr etabliert, denn das kann man genauso auf dem Land machen, wenn die entsprechende Internetleitung vorhanden ist und man muss dann vielleicht nur noch einmal die Woche ins "Büro" pendeln.
Breitflächig Homeoffice in den Branchen wo es möglich ist, würde schon viel von der Pendelei entzerren und wohl auch die Wohnsituation entspannen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Sieh selbst:


Ach komm schon, Landkreis München das ist doch nicht auf dem Land,
das ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke. 
Ja es ist nur ein Beispiel, aber echt kein gutes. Eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, Landkreis München das ist doch nicht auf dem Land,
> das ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke.


Wie definierst du denn Land? 200km von der nächsten Stadt entfernt?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wie definierst du denn Land? 200km von der nächsten Stadt entfernt?


"Land" ist da, wo du nicht mal LTE hast.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wie definierst du denn Land? 200km von der nächsten Stadt entfernt?


Jedenfalls nicht 6km von der Stadtgrenze Münchens bzw 3km vom nächsten Bahnhof mit 20 Minuten Takt nach München rein entfernt.
Bzw da fahren sogar 2 S Bahn Linien am nächsten Bahnhof.
Das ist Speckgürtel, kein Land.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist Speckgürtel, kein Land.


Glaub mir, das ändert nicht viel. Das hier ist in der Nähe meiner Verwandschaft. *Klick*
Ebenso das hier. Liegt gleich neben der Autobahn. Geräuschkulisse gibt´s also frei Haus: *Klick*
Auch in der anderen Richtung siehts nicht besser aus: *Klick* , *Klick*
Gerade die frisch renovierten Wohnungen oder Neubauten orientieren sich sehr stark an München.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Ich wohne seit knapp 3 Jahren hier, ich weiß was hier ländlich ist und was nicht 😅


----------



## Eckism (8. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas in die Richtung geschrieben?
> Aber wie schon zu diversen deiner Einwürfe: Auf dem Land leben und mit zwei Autos (anscheinend hat man die Alternative zumindest zusammen zu Pendeln nicht in Erwägung gezogen?) in die Stadt Pendeln ist ein (ökologisch wahnsinniger) Luxus, kein Grundrecht.


Zusammen pendel geht oft, machen die Leute ja auch(Arbeitskollegen). Da pendelt mal der eine und mal der andere. Der Lebensgefährte muss da eventuell in eine andere Richtung, bzw. andere Schichten.

Nur weil meist 2 Autos da sind, heißt das nicht, das die 2 Autos Zuhause nebeneinander stehen und an der Arbeit auch. Meine Eltern hatten auch 2...einer stand halt 90% nur rum...
Wenn man weg muss(nicht will) und kann nicht, ist das natürlich blöd.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wohne seit knapp 3 Jahren hier, ich weiß was hier ländlich ist und was nicht 😅


Bei mir sind´s bald 35 Jahre. Und es ist traurig zu sehen, in welche Richtung sich der ländliche Raum entwickelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2021)

Jemand mitbekommen das es jüngst von Beratern der Bundesregierung die Forderung *ähm* "Empfehlung" gab das Renteneintrittsalter auf 68 Jahre zu erhöhen?
Begründung war das man so weiteren drastischten Steigerungen bei den Bundeszuschüssen zu den Rentenkassen entgegenwirken müsse, die schon jetzt jährlich 95 Mrd. Euro, 20% des Bundeshaushalts, ausmachen und die künftig, durch die starke Alterung der Gesellschaft, noch drastisch weitersteigen dürften.

Recht heikles Thema so 3 Monate vor der Bundestagswahl...

Aber natürlich nur weiterhin symthomatisch dafür das lieber am totgerittenen Pferd "Deutsches Rentensystem" rumoperiert wird, als es endlich grundlegend zu reformieren.

Arbeitslosengeld und Rente gehören abgeschafft und durch ein Einkommensgeschichtetes Grundeinkommen ersetzt, das würde uns unzählige Probleme und dieses sinnlose rumgepfusche am Rentensystem ersparen.

Alleine aus den 95 Mrd. Euro Bundeszuschuss zu den Rentenkassen könnte man ein Einkommensgeschichtetes Grundeinkommen schon größtenteils finanzieren.
Und seinen wir ehrlich, die wenigsten Rentner in den kommenden 20-40 Jahren werden es überhaupt noch schaffen alleine durch ihre Lebensarbeitsleistung mal 1000 Euro Rente zu beziehen.


----------



## Eckism (8. Juni 2021)

Wie willste das denn machen? Die heutigen Rentner wollen ja die die nächsten Jahrzehnte auch bezahlt werden und die heutigen Einzahler werden sich auch nicht mit qeniger abspeisen lassen, als sie Eingezahlt haben. Dazu müsste der Staat gleichzeitig Extrageld für das Grundeinkommen freischeffeln. Das geht nicht so einfach...


----------



## Animaniac (8. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch nicht alle Leute in urbanen Gebieten unterbringen, dafür fehlt hier in Deutschland einfach der Platz und wenn zu viel Bevölkerung vom Land flieht, werden ganze Gebiete einfach "sterben".
> Meine Hoffnung ist eher, dass sich durch Corona, das Homeoffice wesentlich mehr etabliert, denn das kann man genauso auf dem Land machen, wenn die entsprechende Internetleitung vorhanden ist und man muss dann vielleicht nur noch einmal die Woche ins "Büro" pendeln.
> Breitflächig Homeoffice in den Branchen wo es möglich ist, würde schon viel von der Pendelei entzerren und wohl auch die Wohnsituation entspannen.


Das sehe ich sehr ähnlich, die Corona Krise hat doch in vielen Bereichen gezeigt, dass es funktioniert.
Meine Frau arbeitet in Wolfsburg bei einem bekannten Hersteller, seit Corona arbeitet sie nur noch von zu Hause und spart dadurch täglich 2,5h Lebenszeit und jede Menge Benzin.
Das geht natürlich nicht wenn man Handwerker oder Mechaniker ist aber es gibt zig Bereiche wo das funktioniert.
Sie selbst sagt man ist sogar effektiver weil man zu Hause (zumindest ohne Kinder) nicht ständig von Smalltalk abgelenkt wird.

Wir haben uns vor 2 Jahren für ein Eigenheim entschieden, ländlich, Neubau mit Wärmepumpe und Kamin für kalte Tage. Dazu kommt bei Zeiten noch eine Photovoltaik, denke damit haben wir was das Wohnen angeht viel getan (fraglich bleibt natürlich die CO2 Bilanz des gesamten Neubaus). Ich fahre täglich mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit, bei Wind und Wetter, meine Frau Homeoffice (mit der Hoffnung, dass es auch nach Corona mehr Homeoffice Zeit gibt).
Unsere PKWs stehen seit einem Jahr nur noch vor der Tür, ca. 3000km Gesamtlaufleistung für uns beide.
Das Glück so leben und arbeiten zu können hat aber nicht jeder, fast alle meine Freunde müssen täglich 50 - 100km pendeln, ÖPNV ist bei uns nicht sinnvoll nutzbar.
Die Politik kann die Preise für Benzin ja erhöhen wie sie wollen, so lange es keine sinnvolle Alternative zum PKW gibt müssen viele fahren. Vielleicht erwischt man den einen oder anderen der nicht mehr mit dem Auto zur Tanke fährt um Kippen zu kaufen aber selbst das ist vielen einfach egal.
E-Fahrzeuge sind keine Alternative in meinen Augen, die Umweltverschmutzung für den Lithiumabbau ist eine Katatrophe und der Strom dafür kommt nur zu 20%? aus erneuerbaren Energien.

Sinnvoll wäre es in meinen Augen E-Bikes zu fördern anstatt E-Sportwaren und E-SUVs. Das E-Bike erhöht die Reichweite für untrainierte Menschen von 2-3km auf bestimmt 5-10km. Mit einem PKW Akku könnte man 10 Fahrräder bauen, gerade in der Stadt wäre das für viele bestimmt auch eine Zeitersparnis gegenüber dem PKW mit zig roten Ampeln. Wenn man da noch nenn Anhänger anbaut kann man damit sogar Problemlos den Einkauf erledigen, aber das muss der Endverbraucher auch wollen. Solange die Menschen mit dem PKW ins Fittnesstudio fahren ist denen eh nicht mehr zu helfen.

Aber auch das ist nur eine von vielen großen, sehr unbequemen Baustellen um dieses Thema anzugehen.
Unsere Politik beschäftigt sich aber lieber damit die Klimaziele zu verschärfen. Es gab zwar keine Lösung das Ziel bis 2040 zu erreichen aber wir verringern die Zeit mal auf 2035... (hab die exakten Zahlen nicht im Kopf).

Aber das Klima ist auch nur eines von vielen Themen die für die nahe Zukunft sehr wichtig werden.
Was die Wahl angeht bin ich ratlos, aber populistische Extreme fallen aus!


----------



## seahawk (8. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Arbeitslosengeld und Rente gehören abgeschafft und durch ein Einkommensgeschichtetes Grundeinkommen ersetzt, das würde uns unzählige Probleme und dieses sinnlose rumgepfusche am Rentensystem ersparen.


Wir brauchen das einheitliche Bürgergeld für alle.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Sinnvoll wäre es in meinen Augen E-Bikes zu fördern anstatt E-Sportwaren und E-SUVs. Das E-Bike erhöht die Reichweite für untrainierte Menschen von 2-3km auf bestimmt 5-10km.


Sehe ich einerseits auch so, andererseits muss man sich aber auch vor Augen führen von welchen Beträgen wir da reden. 10% eines teuren E-Bikes sind 300€. Wenn man sich etwas umguckt eher 200€.
Die Bürokratie da zum Auto vergleichbare Kaufprämien abzurechnen ist es imo nicht wert.
Genau so beim Leasing abrechnen wie Autos darf man sie dagegen schon länger.
Bleibt also nur die allgemeine Förderung der Fahrrad Infrastruktur und da tut sich zum Glück schon einiges.


Animaniac schrieb:


> gerade in der Stadt wäre das für viele bestimmt auch eine Zeitersparnis gegenüber dem PKW mit zig roten Ampeln.


Nur beim Parken. Ansonsten gelten Verkehrszeichen wie eine Ampel ja schließlich auch für das Rad .


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alleine aus den 95 Mrd. Euro Bundeszuschuss zu den Rentenkassen könnte man ein Einkommensgeschichtetes Grundeinkommen schon größtenteils finanzieren.


Vielleicht sollte man die Rentenversicherung ganz fallen lassen und werden die Renten aus dem Steueraufkommen finanzieren. Natürlich muss man dann rechtlich einige Sachen absichern, weil wie mies wäre es wenn die Renten dann sehr plötzlich sehr drastisch gekürzt werden.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Die Politik kann die Preise für Benzin ja erhöhen wie sie wollen, so lange es keine sinnvolle Alternative zum PKW gibt müssen viele fahren.


Die Alternative zum PKW sind kleinere PKW.


Animaniac schrieb:


> E-Fahrzeuge sind keine Alternative in meinen Augen, die Umweltverschmutzung für den Lithiumabbau ist eine Katatrophe und der Strom dafür kommt nur zu 20%? aus erneuerbaren Energien.


Der Lithiumabbau ist definitiv besser als die Öl und Gasförderung. Außerdem sind wir eher bei 50% EE als 40%.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Mit einem PKW Akku könnte man 10 Fahrräder bauen


Eher 80 bis 100. Der typische Pedelec Akku hat 500Wh.

Wenn es wirklich nur ums pendeln und die Kiste Bier für den Feierabend geht können wir eigentlich über Kleinstfahrzeuge reden, denn je nach Wind und Wetter sind Fahrräder nun wirklich keine Alternative und wer mit dem ÖPNV 60 statt 20 Minuten braucht hat auch mein vollstes Verständnis.
Obwohl ich korrigiere mich, Fahrräder sind auch bei Wind und Wetter eine Alternative, wenn
man alles betrachtet was *rechtlich *als Fahrrad gilt.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sehe ich einerseits auch so, andererseits muss man sich aber auch vor Augen führen von welchen Beträgen wir da reden. 10% eines teuren E-Bikes sind 300€. Wenn man sich etwas umguckt eher 200€.
> Die Bürokratie da zum Auto vergleichbare Kaufprämien abzurechnen ist es imo nicht wert.



Man könnte es ja mit deutlich mehr als 10% fördern, z.B. 20 - 30% und Bürkoratie einsparen indem man, ganz verrückt, den Nachlass auf dne Kaufpreise den Verkäufern rückwirkend über die Steuererklärung erstattet, also gar nicht erst jeden Interessierten Bürger extra einen Antrag stellen lässt, sondern unbürokratisch die Prämie direkt beim Kauf wie einen Rabatt auf den Kaufpreis gutschreibt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bleibt also nur die allgemeine Förderung der Fahrrad Infrastruktur und da tut sich zum Glück schon einiges.



Ach echt, da muss wohl wieder mal irgend so ein 100m Stück Wald und Wiesen Radweg sein, oder in irgend einem Industriegebiet 25m:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4LarIQpKKBU:105

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wenn ich mir den unteriridischen Zustand vieler Fahrradwege hier in Berlin anschaue habe ich nicht den Eindruck das man da auch nur Ansatzweise mal anfangen würde wirklich was zu machen...


----------



## Lotto (8. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jemand mitbekommen das es jüngst von Beratern der Bundesregierung die Forderung *ähm* "Empfehlung" gab das Renteneintrittsalter auf 68 Jahre zu erhöhen?
> Begründung war das man so weiteren drastischten Steigerungen bei den Bundeszuschüssen zu den Rentenkassen entgegenwirken müsse, die schon jetzt jährlich 95 Mrd. Euro, 20% des Bundeshaushalts, ausmachen und die künftig, durch die starke Alterung der Gesellschaft, noch drastisch weitersteigen dürften.



Letztendlich eine Rentenkürzung. Die meisten Leute gehen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen "endlich" in Rente. Klar wer noch topfit ist und einen "gesunden" Job hat, dem macht es nichts aus bis 68 zu arbeiten. Aber wer hat das schon? Nahezu jeder 9-to-5-Job kostet über die Jahrzehnte Körner. Auch als Schreibtischtäter melden sich Rücken/Gelenke/Nervensystem etc. Heutige Bildschirmarbeit ist teilweise sehr anstrengend, zu früher kaum zu vergleichen.
Ich find es allgemein problematisch, weil im Prinzip die Leute die eh schon gesundheitlich auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen (und dementsprechend wahrscheinlich nicht steinalt werden) den Leuten die steinalt werden dies erst zu ermöglichen, auf Kosten der eigenen Lebensjahre. Beispiel: Person A und B gehen mit 68 in Rente. Person A ist gesundheitlich schon angeschlagen und hat sich regelrecht zur Rente geschleppt. Sie stirbt mit 75. Person B dagegen ist mit 68 noch topfit, könnte auch locker noch 10 weitere Jahre arbeiten und wäre trotzdem noch gesundheitlich besser dran als Person mit 68. Person B wird 95, kann also quasi noch ein ganzen "Rentnerleben" geniessen.
Und das ist unabhängig davon wieviel Person A oder B eingezahlt haben! Evtl. hat Person B nur halbtags gearbeitet und konnte deshalb sehr viel gesünder leben und die 95 erreichen.
Deshalb finde ich sollte man die Rentenzahlung staffeln, d.h. je älter man wird desto weniger gibt es (unterer Deckel natürlich wie heute Sozialhilfe).
Das würde auch mit einer privaten Altersvorsorge für viele dann leichter vereinbar sein. Ein Großteil kann ja heute gar nicht privat wirklich vorsorgen.

Auf jeden Fall bräuchte es eine wirkliche Rentenreform die das ganze System ändert. Das würde leider wehtun, und zwar allen. Also auch den heutigen Rentnern! Da gibt es genug die keine Flaschen sammeln müssen sondern mit ihrem 150k Wohnmobil durch die Welt tingeln. Aber ohne Reform löst sich das Problem nicht, es wird nur hinausgezögert und dadurch deutlich verschlimmert.
Erhöhung der Bevölkerunsanzahl durch Einwanderung von Sozialempfängern bewirkt das Gegenteil und belastet die Kassen noch mehr. Erst letztens gab es auf welt einen Artikel in dem Stand, dass 40% der männlichen und 70% der weiblichen Syrer in Deutschland arbeitslos sind (die seit 6 Jahren hier sind). Als "Arbeit" wurden auch Praktika, ABM-Maßnahmen, Weiterbildungen und Niedriglohnjobs gezählt. Ohne diese Schönrechnung sehe es noch viel dramatischer aus.

Aber an eine richtige Reform traut sich keiner ran, da die meisten Leute das nicht verstehen und die jeweilige Partei abstrafen würden. So wird es dann weiterhin nur eine Verschiebung des Rentenalters oder Senkung des Rentenniveaus und damit eine Kürzung der Rente durch die Hintertür oder eben direkt geben.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen das einheitliche Bürgergeld für alle.


In welcher Höhe würdest du das sehen? Im Moment läuft ja gerade das 1.000€ Grundeinkommensexperiment. Btw. man kann sich dort immer noch bewerben. *Klick*


----------



## Animaniac (9. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sehe ich einerseits auch so, andererseits muss man sich aber auch vor Augen führen von welchen Beträgen wir da reden. 10% eines teuren E-Bikes sind 300€. Wenn man sich etwas umguckt eher 200€.
> Die Bürokratie da zum Auto vergleichbare Kaufprämien abzurechnen ist es imo nicht wert.
> Genau so beim Leasing abrechnen wie Autos darf man sie dagegen schon länger.
> Bleibt also nur die allgemeine Förderung der Fahrrad Infrastruktur und da tut sich zum Glück schon einiges.
> ...


Da stimme ich dir ja zu, aber nur weil beim Auto das Verhältnis anders ist finde ich diese Umverteilung trotzdem nicht gerechtfertigt.

Ok, in vielen Städten mag das so sein mit den roten Ampeln, bei uns hab ich mit dem Rad andere Möglichkeiten da auch Routen möglich sind die mit dem Auto nicht befahrbar sind.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Lithiumabbau ist definitiv besser als die Öl und Gasförderung. Außerdem sind wir eher bei 50% EE als 40%.


Sehe ich nicht so, der Lithium Abbau in Südamerika hat dort einen ganzen Landstrich verwüstet und es steht zu befürchten, dass der enorme Wasserverbrauch dort Auswirkungen auf das Leben der Menschen dort hat. Heißt, damit wir billig an Akkus kommen wird dort Lebensraum verwüstet. Öl und Gas ist keine Lösung, das wissen wir aber Pest gegen Cholera zu tauschen macht es nicht besser.
Asche auf mein Haupt, ich bin bei den EE Zahlen nicht auf dem Laufenden und man darf nicht vergessen für jeden Liter Benzin an der Tankstelle ist für die reine Bereitstellung auch schon sehr viel elektrische Energie verbraucht worden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eher 80 bis 100. Der typische Pedelec Akku hat 500Wh.
> 
> Wenn es wirklich nur ums pendeln und die Kiste Bier für den Feierabend geht können wir eigentlich über Kleinstfahrzeuge reden, denn je nach Wind und Wetter sind Fahrräder nun wirklich keine Alternative und wer mit dem ÖPNV 60 statt 20 Minuten braucht hat auch mein vollstes Verständnis.
> Obwohl ich korrigiere mich, Fahrräder sind auch bei Wind und Wetter eine Alternative, wenn
> man alles betrachtet was *rechtlich *als Fahrrad gilt.


80 - 100, wow, ich hab nicht nachgeschaut mit welchen Kapazitäten die Fahrräder bzw, Autos so ausgestattet sind.
Kleinstfahrzeuge, da bin ich voll bei dir. Je nach Strecke ist ein Rad bei Wind und Wetter nicht otimal, das sehe ich ein. So gut 5x im Jahr sitze ich auch mit nasser Hose im Büro  , stört mich aber nicht da ich dann halt mal 2h die Blaumann Hose anziehe. Und natürlich ist das auch abhängig von der Entfernung.
Es geht ja darum die Ressource Lithium maximal sinnvoll zu nutzen und das sehe ich eher bei E-Bikes und Kleinstfahrzeugen und nicht beim 2t SUV.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, der Lithium Abbau in Südamerika hat dort einen ganzen Landstrich verwüstet und es steht zu befürchten, dass der enorme Wasserverbrauch dort Auswirkungen auf das Leben der Menschen dort hat.


Wasserverbrauch ist natürlich immer ein Thema und ganze Landstriche verwüsten tut im Prinzip leider auch dein Glas Nutella oder dein Steak (Regenwald)
Öl siehst du immerhin schon selbst als Pest (Deepwater Horizon etc), aber der Unterschied ist:
Lithium ist nicht weg nachdem man es mal verwendet hat, man kann es recyclen, Öl ja das ist weg
und hat mindestens dem Klima geschadet.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Je nach Strecke ist ein Rad bei Wind und Wetter nicht otimal, das sehe ich ein. So gut 5x im Jahr sitze ich auch mit nasser Hose im Büro , stört mich aber nicht da ich dann halt mal 2h die Blaumann Hose anziehe. Und natürlich ist das auch abhängig von der Entfernung.


Ich hab es letztes Jahr im Sommer mit 22km pro Tag gemacht (Praktikum) mit einem EBike.
Was ehrlich gesagt nichtmal nötig gewesen wäre, ich bin schneller als die erlaubte Unterstützung 
Das geile ist, das hier sind rechtlich auch Fahrräder:








						CityQ.com
					

CityQ.com




					www.cityq.com
				







__





						Frikar E-Bike - Podbike
					

Frikar E-bike: Das vier-rädrige E-Bike, das Dir Schutz vor jedem Wetter bietet! mit Platz für einen Erwachsenen und ein Kind.



					www.podbike.com
				











						Das citkar: Das E-Bike als Nutzfahrzeug | citkar
					

Dein zuverlässiger Begleiter im Alltag. Ob bei Lieferungen, Service oder im Handwerk: Das citkar ist die nachhaltige Mobilitätslösung.




					citkar.com
				




Dann gäbe es noch Kleinstfahrzeuge:








						DER RENAULT TWIZY
					

Entdecken Sie den Renault Twizy, der kleine Elektro-Zweisitzer mit einzigartigem Design für mehr Fahrspaß in der Stadt.




					www.renault.de
				











						Microlino
					

Der Microlino ist ein platzsparendes, elektrisches Stadtauto mit zwei Sitzplätzen, einer Reichweite von bis zu 230 km, 12.5 kW Power und einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 90 km/h.



					microlino-car.com
				




Im Vergleich leider etwas teuer und nicht ganz optimal, aber ein guter Anfang.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2021)

@Sparanus Passend zu unserer Diskussion von gestern. Das hier war heute morgen in der Zeitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Passend zu unserer Diskussion von gestern. Das hier war heute morgen in der Zeitung:


Da siehst du es ja, aber den Landkreis München zähle ich trotzdem nicht als ländlich 
In anderen Metropolen wäre das noch Teil der Stadt.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da siehst du es ja, aber den Landkreis München zähle ich trotzdem nicht als ländlich


Sieh dir mal Ebersberg an. oO Man sieht ganz gut wohin die Reise geht. Auch das hier fand ich erschreckend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und seinen wir ehrlich, die wenigsten Rentner in den kommenden 20-40 Jahren werden es überhaupt noch schaffen alleine durch ihre Lebensarbeitsleistung mal 1000 Euro Rente zu beziehen.


Der Mindestlohn muß auch auf mindestens 12,50€ erhöht werden.
Das wurde mal von Experten ausgerechnet. Damit man im Alter nicht unterhalb der Armutsgrenze landet.
Das Leben wird aber auch teurer... ich denke dann reichen in 10 Jahren nicht mal mehr die 12,50€.


----------



## Animaniac (9. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wasserverbrauch ist natürlich immer ein Thema und ganze Landstriche verwüsten tut im Prinzip leider auch dein Glas Nutella oder dein Steak (Regenwald)
> Öl siehst du immerhin schon selbst als Pest (Deepwater Horizon etc), aber der Unterschied ist:
> Lithium ist nicht weg nachdem man es mal verwendet hat, man kann es recyclen, Öl ja das ist weg
> und hat mindestens dem Klima geschadet.
> ...



Ich fahre täglich 5km, ich hab den Luxus einen sehr kurzen Weg zur Arbeit zu haben, wobei ich mich schon verschlechtert habe, die alte Wohnung ergab eine Tagesleistung von 3km  
Aber wie gesagt fahre ich bei Wind und Wetter und wenn die Straßen tatsächlich komplett vereist sind gehe ich zu Fuß.

Ich hab lange im Bereich Öl und Gas gearbeitet, ich weiß wie das da läuft und das Öl und Gas nicht die Zukunft ist sollte jedem klar sein. In Bezug auf Recycling stimme ich dir beim Lithium zu, ich bin ja auch nicht dafür den Abbau einzustellen sondern die wertvolle Ressource effektiv zu nutzen. Und da sehe ich 600PS Sportwagen irgendwie nicht auf der Agenda. Klar ist das beeindruckend was da technologisch möglich ist (Porsche Taycan) aber das ist am Ziel vorbei.
Edit_: Bzw. sollte der Abbau von Lithium dann eben auch nachhaltig geschehen, dann gibt es das Zeug halt nicht für billig sondern der Kunde muss halt den Preis bezahlen den der nachhaltige Abbau kostet. Klimaschutz kostet Geld! Ich esse auch lieber nur alle 4 Wochen ein Rindersteak für 30€ als alle 2 Wochen für 15€ in Plastik eingeschweißt._

Da ich kein eingeschweißtes Steak im Supermarkt kaufe nehme ich mich da mal raus was den Regenwald angeht 
Ansonsten hast du leider recht was viele Lebensmittel angeht. Wenn man sich dem entziehen will muss man leider zum BIO-Bauer werden und im unverpackt Öko Laden einkaufen, das mir dann aber auch zu doof.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Juni 2021)

Parteitag: Was bleibt von den grünen Träumen?
					

Zuletzt lief es für die Grünen nicht mehr so gut. Umso wichtiger ist nun Geschlossenheit auf dem heute beginnenden Parteitag. Doch es drohen die nächsten Konflikte. Denn jetzt geht es um Konkretes. Von Claudia Plaß und Christian Feld.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die Grünen verspielen blauäugig ihren Vorsprung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juni 2021)

> Zu den bewundernswerten Eigenschaften des Kapitalismus gehört die Fähigkeit, alles zu seinem Vorzug zu nutzen, jetzt eben den Kampf gegen den Rassismus. Mein Freund Jakob Augstein vertritt die These, dass dem Kapitalismus im Grunde gar nichts Besseres passieren könne als die Fixierung auf Minderheiten.
> 
> Wäre ich Konzernboss, würde er sagen, dann ist der Deal doch ganz einfach: Stellen wir halt in der Führungsetage ein paar Leute ein, die fremd klingende Namen haben, und reden von „Audianer_innen“ statt von Beschäftigten. Solange sich an den Produktionsbedingungen oder den sozialen Verhältnissen nichts wirklich ändert: alles im Lot.
> 
> ...











						Böses Erwachen für linke Arbeiterfeinde: Was passiert, wenn man seine Wähler verachtet
					

Auch die Wähler der Linken sind nicht blöd. Tatsächlich sind sie weniger blöd, als einige Politiker annehmen. Auf den linken Führungsetagen fragt man sich, warum der Erfolg ausbleibt. Vielleicht liegt hier die Erklärung.




					www.focus.de


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2021)

@-ElCritico-

Ja der Fleischhauer hat öfters helle Momente und er trifft ja einiges hier auf den Punkt.

Bei den Grünen gibt es heute morgen auch ein nettes Vorkommnis:



> Die Autorin und Journalistin Carolin Emcke, die unter anderem für die „Süddeutsche Zeitung“ schreibt, sagte wörtlich in Bezug auf die „radikale Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit“, die im Wahlkampf herrsche. „Wir werden Manipulationen und Lügen sehen, wir werden echtes und erfundenes Material geleakt und gedoxt sehen.“ In diesem aufklärungsfeindlichen Klima werde keine Rolle spielen, welche Personen oder welche Parteien es trifft, „denn es trifft alle in unserer #Demokratie“.
> 
> Und weiter: „Es wird sicher wieder von Elite gesprochen werden. Und vermutlich werden es dann nicht die Juden und Kosmopoliten, nicht die Feminist:innen und die Virolog:innen sein, vor denen gewarnt wird, sondern die Klimaforscher:innen.“



Das sich jezt Journalistinnen der Süddeutschen Zeitung  ein Beispiel an unserer Querdenkerfraktion/Corona-Leugner nehmen, in dem man bewußt Holocaust Analogien anstellt, um seine politische Agenda zu unterstreichen, ist schon ziemmlich bemerkenswert.

Die Querdenkerfraktion läuft mit gelben Sternen und Anne Frank T-Shirts durch die Gegend, was schon unglaublich grotesk (völlig abstoßend) ist als Vergleich zu ihrem Anliegen, da kann eine Süddeutsche Zeitungs Journalistin, nicht widerstehen und muss Analogien, bei der derzeitige Debatte um Klima/Klimaforscher, mit den Juden ziehen.
Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was in Köpfen einiger Menschen so vorgeht.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sich jezt Journalistinnen der Süddeutschen Zeitung ein Beispiel an unserer Querdenkerfraktion/Corona-Leugner nehmen, in dem man bewußt Holocaust Vergleiche, um seine politische Agenda zu unterstreichen, ist schon ziemmlich bemerkenswert.


Das ist ganz offensichtlich kein Holocaustvergleich.
Nur wegen dem Wort Juden ist es definitiv kein Holocaust Vergleich.

Nicht jede Anspielung auf Antisemitismus spielt auf den Holocaust an.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist ganz offensichtlich kein Holocaustvergleich.
> Nur wegen dem Wort Juden ist es definitiv kein Holocaust Vergleich.
> 
> Nicht jede Anspielung auf Antisemitismus spielt auf den Holocaust an.


Was ist es denn dann, wenn man es in Deutschland auf einer politischen Bühne benutzt?



> Und weiter: „Es wird sicher wieder von Elite gesprochen werden. Und vermutlich werden es dann nicht Feminist:innen und die Virolog:innen sein, vor denen gewarnt wird, sondern die Klimaforscher:innen.“


Das sind halt deutliche Unterschiede:


> Und weiter: „Es wird sicher wieder von Elite gesprochen werden. Und vermutlich werden es dann nicht die Juden und Kosmopoliten, nicht die Feminist:innen und die Virolog:innen sein, vor denen gewarnt wird, sondern die Klimaforscher:innen.“


Hätte sie die erste Aussage getroffen, wäre klar alles in Ordnung, so halt nicht!
Wenn es keine Analogie ist, wenn man Juden voranstellt, musst du mir mal sagen, was es denn dann ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was in Köpfen einiger Menschen so vorgeht.


Es ist halt schon länger kein argumentiver Austausch mehr in diesen Debatten, sondern nur noch das fronten von festgefahrener Idiologie gegen festgefahrene Idiologie.
Ob Gendern, "white privilegs", Covid-Pandemie, Klimaerwärmung, oder Soziale Gerechtigkeit / Teilhabe in allen Lagern geht es nur noch dadrum im Sinne persönlicher Dogma, unabhängig von Pragmatismus und Fakten zu kategorisieren und revidideren, sowie kritische Positionen bei vielen sich bietenden Möglichkeiten zu "diskreditieren" und dadurch am Ende zu trennen (für mich, oder bist gegen mich), nicht mehr dadrum auch wirklich etwas im Sinne des Humanismus real zu verbessern, dem es ja aus Prinzip nicht um Identität und Kategorisierung geht (alle Menschen sind ja von Wert und Prinzip her gleich).

Warum sollte eben auch dieser Sprachpopulismus vor der Medienlandschaft halt machen?
Verblendung und Dummheit werden zwar bis zu einem gewissen Grad vom Grad der Bildung beeinflusst, sind aber mitnichten davon abhängig wie wenig davon vorhanden ist, wie auch der jüngste Fall des Spiegel Journalisten Claas Relotius gezeigt hat.

Von daher ist es doch im Grunde nicht mehr wirklich verwunderlich das bisweilen Fremdschamvergleiche es leider auch schaffen ihren Weg in den "Druck" zu finden.

Übrigens fand ich vor 2 Wochen auch einen Artikel von Teseo La Marca auf Telepolis recht passend zu, wie sehr eigentlich durchaus ehrenwerte Gedanken hinter Dingen wie z.B. der Identitätspolitik inzwischen regelmäßig in ihren Kerngedanken idiologisch pervertiert werden und bisweilen fehlgeleitet sind:









						Identitätspolitik: Woke und weltfremd
					

Wer sich heute politisch links einordnet, muss sich einer ernüchternden Realität stellen: Mit der Identitätspolitik zerstören Linke gerade ihr eigenes Wertefundament. Ein Kommentar




					www.heise.de


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht jede Anspielung auf Antisemitismus spielt auf den Holocaust an.


Ist es nicht selbst antisemitisch, wenn man Anfeindungen/Debatten  über den Klimawandel/Klimaforscher, mit den Anfeindungen und Verfolgungen der Juden vergleicht?
Du bist doch sonst immer der Ober-Erbsen-Zähler, wenn es z.B. um AfD und Nazivergleiche ging!


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist doch sonst immer der Ober-Erbsen-Zähler, wenn es z.B. um AfD und Nazivergleiche ging!


Antisemitismus ist ein Muster. 
Guck doch mal wie oft Bill Gates direkt und indirekt Jude genannt wird. Das folgt ganz klar diesem Muster. 

Mit diesem Text ist nicht gemeint, dass Klimaforscher wie die Juden zu leiden haben sondern implizit zu Juden gemacht werden. 

Wie es Gates, Drosten etc in der aktuellen Krise passiert ist. 
Und du kannst nicht abstreiten, dass das passiert ist. Auch wenn das nicht von Menschen ausgeht mit denen wir uns abgeben...


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Antisemitismus ist ein Muster.
> Guck doch mal wie oft Bill Gates direkt und indirekt Jude genannt wird. Das folgt ganz klar diesem Muster.
> 
> Mit diesem Text ist nicht gemeint, dass Klimaforscher wie die Juden zu leiden haben sondern implizit zu Juden gemacht werden.
> ...


Wo wir beide absolut übereinstimmen ist, dass es Anfeindungen gab und gibt, ob Dorsten, Gates, Lauterbach etc.!
Aber zu "Juden" gemacht?
Wo?
In völlig abgedrehten Youtube Channel oder Chatgruppen? Also ich habe davon so nicht wirklich etwas mitbekommen, was diesen *expliziten* Vergleich angeht.

Die Süddeutsche hat aber schon mal in die "************************" gegriffen und sich danasch völlig unschuldig gegeben.








						Antisemitismus-Vorwurf nach "SZ"-Karikatur
					

Das Wiesenthal-Zentrum hat die „Süddeutsche Zeitung“ wegen einer Karikatur des Facebook-Gründers Mark Zuckerberg scharf kritisiert. Der Zeichner wehrt sich gegen die Vorwürfe.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Man sollte solche Vergleiche, gerade auf der politisch und öffentlichen Bühne in Deutschland tunlichst meiden, der Spruch von Frau Emcke ist einfach intellektuelle Tiefliegerei und auch nicht wirklich hilfreich, für ihr Anliegen.
Es impliziert nämlich, das wenn man über den Klimawandel oder einzelne Klimaforscher debattieren möchte oder sie teilweise in Frage stellt,  von vorn herein mit einem solchen Vergleich, gleich mal mundtot gemacht werden soll.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist halt schon länger kein argumentiver Austausch mehr in diesen Debatten, sondern nur noch das fronten von festgefahrener Idiologie gegen festgefahrene Idiologie.
> Ob Gendern, "white privliges", Covid-Pandemie, Klimaerwärmung, oder Soziale Gerechtigkeit / Teilhabe in allen Lagern geht es nur noch dadrum im Sinne persönlicher Dogma, unabhängig von Pragmatismus und Fakten zu kategorisieren und revidideren, sowie kritische Positionen bei vielen sich bietenden Möglichkeiten zu "diskreditieren" und dadurch am Ende zu trennen (für mich, oder bist gegen mich), nicht mehr dadrum auch wirklich etwas im Sinne des Humanismus real zu verbessern, dem es ja aus Prinzip nicht um Identität und Kategorisierung geht (alle Menschen sind ja von Wert und Prinzip her gleich).
> 
> Warum sollte eben auch dieser Sprachpopulismus vor der Medienlandschaft halt machen?
> ...


Auch wenn ich nicht mit allem was der Author des Artikels schreibt, übereinstimme, trifft er im Großen und Ganzen genau die richtigen Punkte. Sehr guter Denkanstoss!


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo?
> In völlig abgedrehten Youtube Channel oder Chatgruppen? Also ich habe davon so nicht wirklich etwas mitbekommen, was diesen *expliziten* Vergleich angeht.











						Hans-Georg Maaßen: Antisemitismusforscher gibt Luisa Neubauer recht
					

Die Klimaaktivistin Luisa Neubauer wirft dem CDU-Bundestagskandidaten und früheren Verfassungsschutzchef Hans-Georg Maaßen vor, antisemitische Inhalte zu verbreiten. Stimmt das?




					www.rnd.de
				




Na solche Menschen sind gemeint Don. 
Und ein CDU Bundestagskandidat und ehemaliger VS Chef ist nun kein kleiner Spinner aus einer Telegrammgruppe.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hans-Georg Maaßen: Antisemitismusforscher gibt Luisa Neubauer recht
> 
> 
> Die Klimaaktivistin Luisa Neubauer wirft dem CDU-Bundestagskandidaten und früheren Verfassungsschutzchef Hans-Georg Maaßen vor, antisemitische Inhalte zu verbreiten. Stimmt das?
> ...


Doch das ist er mittlerweile und das weisst du auch ganz genau, der Mann hat in der Union nicht wirklich (eher gar keinen) Einfluss, jedenfalls auch nicht mehr als ein Sarazin in der SPD.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht mit allem was der Author des Artikels schreibt, übereinstimme, trifft er im Großen und Ganzen genau die richtigen Punkte. Sehr guter Denkanstoss!


Man muss ja nicht alle Ansichten teilen, sowas ist ja prinzipiell ehr selten (100% Übereinstimmung zu haben), wenn man eine wirkliche eigene Meinung hat und nicht nur andere nachplappert, um eingestehen zu können das jemand durchaus richtige Punkte anspricht.
Genau das ist etwas was in meinen Augen aber in heutigen Debatten zunehmend abhanden kommt.

Man kann unterschiedliche Positionen vertreten und trotzdem gemeinsame Schnittmengen und Standpunkte haben und eingestehen das andere evt. auch richtige Punkte ansprechen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch das ist er mittlerweile und das weisst du auch ganz genau, der Mann hat in der Union nicht wirklich (eher gar keinen) Einfluss, jedenfalls auch nicht mehr als ein Sarazin in der SPD.


Findest du nicht trotzdem, dass es andere Qualitäten hat wenn es aus der CDU kommt ggf von einem zukünftigen Mandatsträger als wenn es von der AfD oder gar aus Telegramm Gruppen kommt?

Das war diesmal kein Schuss gegen die die Union, es war ein Schuss gegen deine Verharmlosung.
Maaßen zeigt halt, dass man solche Positionen halt auch außerhalb der AfD und weiter rechts findet.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht alle Ansichten teilen, sowas ist ja prinzipiell ehr selten (100% Übereinstimmung zu haben), wenn man eine wirkliche eigene Meinung hat und nicht nur andere nachplappert, um eingestehen zu können das jemand durchaus richtige Punkte anspricht.
> Genau das ist etwas was in meinen Augen aber in heutigen Debatten zunehmend abhanden kommt.
> 
> Man kann unterschiedliche Positionen vertreten und trotzdem gemeinsame Schnittmengen und Standpunkte haben und eingestehen das andere evt. auch richtige Punkte ansprechen.


Das Fachwort fürs andere ist Dogmatismus. Wenn man die Anhänger darauf anspricht, kommen meistens Relativierungen und Whataboutismen dabei heraus.

Zum Antisemitismus:
Nichts, absolut gar nichts ist vergleichbar mit der systematischen Verfolgung der Juden während der NS-Zeit. Gerade als Deutscher sollte man sich von jeglichen Vergleichen der Art zurückhalten.  Wer Vergleiche zwischen der Verfolgung der Juden und der Klimaforscher anstellt, ist einfach ein Idiot. Es spielt ebenso keine Rolle, welcher Partei die Person entstammt. Das sind TÜV-geprüfte Anzeichen für Extremismus, Idiotismus und Weltentfremdheit, die sich kein Politiker leisten sollte.

Nein, es wurden keine Millionen Klimawissentschaftler verfolgt, man hat sie nicht mit Judensternen versehen, massenhaft in die KZ geschickt, vergast, verstümmelt, getötet, Menschenexperimente an ihnen durchgeführt etc.
Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum man solche Zusammenhänge im Forum unter Erwachsenen erklären muss.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nichts, absolut gar nichts ist vergleichbar mit der systematischen Verfolgung der Juden während der NS-Zeit.


Das hat ja auch keiner hier gemacht.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch keiner hier gemacht.


Also ich denke den meisten ist klar was Frau Emcke aussagen wollte, aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass ein Vollblut Profi wie sie, nicht bewußt die Provokation Juden eingebaut hat.

Und das du mir jetzt nicht gleich Relativierung unterstellst, ja das ist für mich persönlich ein Unterschied, ob es jetzt von Rechts oder ganz Rechts kommt oder von einer Emcke.
 Nur sind gerade Linke oder Grüne auch nicht davor gefeit, dass Leute die ihrem Weltbild nicht folgen oder es teilweise in Frage stellen, siehe Identitätspolitik oder auch Teile der Klimapolitik (wie extrem muss sie sein) oder dein persönlich nettes Pauschalurteil zum Ausgang der Sachsen-Anhalt Wahl (das sind ja nur Ossis, die gerne Lügen aufsitzen), ziemlich krass Angegriffen werden, unabhängig davon, wo die Kritik herkommt oder wie sachlich oder unsachlich sie daher kommt.

Und hier bin ich dann völlig bei Nightslaver, beide Seiten nehmen sich nicht viel mit "extremen Kampagnen" zur Diskreditierung des "Gegners" und vernünftige Menschen die Schnittstellen und Kompromisse ausloten wollen, fallen hinten runter.

Was man Frau Emcke hier meiner Meinung nach vorwerfen kann ist, das wer im Glashaus sitzt nicht mit Steinen werfen sollte, da sich ihre Seite nicht großartig unterscheidet, extreme Kampagnen gegen den politischen Gegner zu fahren und ich wie gesagt nicht glaube, dass es einem Vollblut Profi passiert, dass die Provokation nicht bewusst gesetzt wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ich denke den meisten ist klar was Frau Emcke aussagen wollte, aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass ein Vollblut Profi wie sie, nicht bewußt




Bei den Corona Demos sind Menschen mit Schildern mit Bildern von Drosten, Lauterbach und Co rumgelaufen auf denen sie Häftlingskleidung getragen haben mit dem Schild "Schuldig" in der Hand. Genau das ist gemeint und nichts anderes.
Diese Fälle gab es und *GENAU DAS WIRD AUCH KLIMAFORSCHER TREFFEN. *

Wenn du was anderes schreibst ist das mangelnde Lesekompetenz oder schlicht eine boshafte Agenda.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei den Corona Demos sind Menschen mit Schildern mit Bildern von Drosten, Lauterbach und Co rumgelaufen auf denen sie Häftlingskleidung getragen haben mit dem Schild "Schuldig" in der Hand. Genau das ist gemeint und nichts anderes.
> Diese Fälle gab es und *GENAU DAS WIRD AUCH KLIMAFORSCHER TREFFEN. *
> 
> Wenn du was anderes schreibst ist das mangelnde Lesekompetenz oder schlicht eine boshafte Agenda.


Ja klar, dass ist ja der politische Hauptgegner der Grünen bei der BW Wahl und die stellen ja auch einen ganz erheblichen Teil der Wahlbevölkerung? Ernsthaft?
Also ein bischen weniger Naivität wäre angebracht oder Frau Emcke schätzt irgendwie völlig falsch ein, wo die nächste Wahl (das ist der Anlass des Parteitages) entschieden wird, bestimmt nicht im Rechten- oder Querdenker - Lager, denn das beträgt laut Umfragen zusammen zwischen 9-12%.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2021)

Wie gesagt da läuft teilweise auch Personal außerhalb der AfD rum. 
Kemmerich hat man auf so ner Demo auch schon gesehen. 
https://rp-online.de/panorama/coron...rona-demo-mit-nun-gibt-es-kritik_aid-50468047 

Absolute Radfigur mal wieder oder?


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch keiner hier gemacht.


Durch die Analogie hat sich die Person als ein TÜV-geprüfter Extremist entblößt. Es gibt sie überall, links, rechts, unten und oben.
@Don-71
Ein großer Teil der Querdenkerdemos bestand aus Linksextremisten und religiösen Vereinen. Das Lager war nicht ausschließlich "rächts".








						Geheimes BKA-Papier: Linke Gegner das Gefährlichste an Querdenken-Demos | Nordkurier.de
					

Mit der Androhung juristischer Folgen versucht das Bundeskriminalamt, die Verbreitung einer internen Analyse zu unterbinden. Sie zeigt auf, wo die wahren Gefahren bei Querdenker-Demos lauern.




					www.nordkurier.de
				




WDR oder wie die alle "neutralen" Berichterstatter heißen, haben zum großen Teil rechte und skurille Randgruppen auf Kameras aufgenommen, um die gesamte Bewegung als verblödet und rechtsextrem zu diffamieren. In der Realität gab es dort alles, Linke, Rechte, Reichsbürcher, Verschwörungstheoretiker und verunsicherte Bürger/Selbständige/Künstler etc., die um sich um ihre Existenz fürchteten.
Der skurille Anteil lag bei vielleicht 20-30%, aber niemals bei 100%, wie es in den Medien immer wieder dargestellt wurde. 
Die Organisatoren der ersten Querdenkerdemos waren Rechtsextreme. Das war aber nicht jedem Anwesenden klar, den meisten eigentlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2021)

Ich kenne da übrigens noch einen der gerne im Bezug auf sein Leben Judenvergleiche bringt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QEteRCyR7g:14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2021)

Sag mal @Don-71  warum ist eigentlich ein Spahn und kein Laumann BGM? 


Ach ja, interessanter Eintrag








						Umsturzträume am rechten Rand der Union - Störungsmelder
					

Max Otte singt gern Protestlieder - und träumt mit Verschwörungstheoretikern vom Umsturz in Deutschland. Der neue Chef der WerteUnion pflegt vielfältige Kontakte ins rechte Milieu.




					blog.zeit.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Durch die Analogie hat sich die Person als ein TÜV-geprüfter Extremist entblößt. Es gibt sie überall, links, rechts, unten und oben.
> @Don-71
> Ein großer Teil der Querdenkerdemos bestand aus Linksextremisten und religiösen Vereinen. Das Lager war nicht ausschließlich "rächts".
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass der Nordkurier alles andere als eine verlässliche Quelle ist, sondern stark durch AfD- und "Querdenken"-Nähe auffällt, ist der Artikel im Grunde eine dreiste Lüge. Im besagten BKA-Papier wird eine Gefahr durch Linksradikale *im Umfeld* bzw. im Rahmen der Gegenproteste zu Leerdenker-Veranstaltungen konstatiert. Nirgendwo behauptet, dass Linksradikale einen großen Anteil an den Demos hätten.
Dass da auch ein paar Linke (oder welche, die sich immer dafür gehalten haben und das vielleicht noch heute tun) mitrennen, kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung bestätigen. Das sind aber eher Leute, die auf einem von der klassischen "Links-Mitte-Rechts"-Schiene mittlerweile fast losgelösten Anti-Establishment-Trip unterwegs sind. Das ist ja generell die große Entwicklung der letzten Jahre.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juni 2021)

Lasst euch nicht von Putin und Erdogan austricksen - wählt Grün!





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass der Nordkurier alles andere als eine verlässliche Quelle ist, sondern stark durch AfD- und "Querdenken"-Nähe auffällt, ist der Artikel im Grunde eine dreiste Lüge. Im besagten BKA-Papier wird eine Gefahr durch Linksradikale *im Umfeld* bzw. im Rahmen der Gegenproteste zu Leerdenker-Veranstaltungen konstatiert. Nirgendwo behauptet, dass Linksradikale einen großen Anteil an den Demos hätten.
> Dass da auch ein paar Linke (oder welche, die sich immer dafür gehalten haben und das vielleicht noch heute tun) mitrennen, kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung bestätigen. Das sind aber eher Leute, die auf einem von der klassischen "Links-Mitte-Rechts"-Schiene mittlerweile fast losgelösten Anti-Establishment-Trip unterwegs sind. Das ist ja generell die große Entwicklung der letzten Jahre.


Ok, habe die Originalaussage gefunden:








						BKA-Bericht: Linke nicht größte Gefahr bei "Querdenken"-Demos
					

In Telegram-Chatgruppen wird behauptet, ein internes Papier des Bundeskriminalamts belege: Die Gewalt auf Querdenken-Demonstrationen gehe hauptsächlich von Links aus. Das ist aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Ein #Faktenfuchs




					www.br.de
				




Dem Bericht kann man trotzdem entnehmen, dass bei den Demos nicht nur Hardcore-Rechtsextreme und skurrile Typen unterwegs waren. Die Gefahr bestand aus ihrer Sicht für den Durchschnittsbürger.


----------



## seahawk (14. Juni 2021)

Tempo 100 jetzt! 
Benzinpreis hoch und Kurzstreckenflüge verbieten, wichtige Bausteine um das Klimaschutzpotential zu heben. Wir können nicht länger warten, deshalb wählt Grün.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir können nicht länger warten, deshalb wählt Grün.


Nur weil die Sch.eiß.e nicht kackbraun sondern vom Spinat essen grün gefärbt ist bleibt es am Ende trotzdem Sch.eiß.e und niemand sollte doch ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen Sch.eiß.e zu wählen, vor allen dann nicht wenn selbige von 1998 bis 2002 unter Fischer / Schröder gezeigt hat wofür die Grüne Politik so alles steht...


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Tempo 100 jetzt!
> Benzinpreis hoch und Kurzstreckenflüge verbieten, wichtige Bausteine um das Klimaschutzpotential zu heben. Wir können nicht länger warten, deshalb wählt Grün.
> 
> 
> ...


Das wurde alles am Wochenende beim Parteitag abgelehnt!
Also kannst du bitte mal den Widerspruch aufklären, warum du die Wahl der Grünen forderst, die aber keine deiner drei Forderungen *so* im Program stehen haben?!
Außerdem solltest du vielleicht mal reflektieren, warum die Grünen diese Forderungen so nicht in ihrem Program stehen haben, denn die sind weiter als du und wissen das sie damit die Wahl haushoch verlieren würden!


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2021)

Mal sehen was wird, am Ende sorgen die Gerichte dafür. Indirekt hat das in den Niederlanden auch 
für Tempo 100 zwischen 6 und 19 Uhr gesorgt^^

Mich wundert nur warum unser Forenkommunist nun zur Wahl einer Partei aufruft die 
eher Bürgerlich ist.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wurde alles am Wochenende beim Parteitag abgelehnt!
> Also kannst du bitte mal den Widerspruch aufklären, warum du die Wahl der Grünen forderst, die aber keine deiner drei Forderungen *so* im Program stehen haben?!
> Außerdem solltest du vielleicht mal reflektieren, warum die Grünen diese Forderungen so nicht in ihrem Program stehen haben, denn die sind weiter als du und wissen das sie damit die Wahl haushoch verlieren würden!


Ihre Variante vom Versuch "Partei der Mitte" zu werden


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ihre Variante vom Versuch "Partei der Mitte" zu werden


Ich glaube die Trennlinien laufen mittlerweile etwas anders.

Einmal gibt es eine klare Trennlinie zwischen Stadt/Urbaner Bevölkerung und der Bevölkerung die im ländlichen Raum lebt. Juli Zeh hat das am Dienstag oder Mittwoch bei Lanz nochmal sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht, die Lebenswelten sind massiv unterschiedlich und man beginnt sich gegenseitig zu hassen, weil keiner den anderen mehr versteht.
Desweiteren dürfte es eine klare Trennlinie bei der Lebenseinstellung oder dem neu gedeuteten "Freiheitsbegriff" gehen, der sich quer durch die Generationen zieht, wobei m. M. nach es auch ein Generationen Altergefälle gibt.
Um es als Metapher auszudrücken und bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen, bin ich und meine Generation noch mit dem Freiheitsbild von Sex, Drugs and Rockn Roll aufgewachsen, das neue Freiheitsbild der Grünen oder der sehr jungen intellektuellen Generation ist aber eher Grüner Tee, vegane Chivapchichi und fast "religiöse" Moralität.
Das beisst sich ziemlich stark und auch wenn ich absolut begriffen habe worum es geht, halte ich diese Richtung für einen freiheitliches Leben  nicht für erstrebenswert.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> , vor allen dann nicht wenn selbige von 1998 bis 2002 unter Fischer / Schröder gezeigt hat wofür die Grüne Politik so alles steht...


Atom- und Kohlausstieg mit Plan, Beispiellose Förderung der Erneuerbaren etc. pp.
Wie schon weiter vorne bemerkt war die Bilanz aus grüner Sicht absolut top. Dass dann die CDU direkt alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen und die eingeplanten Anpassungen an H4 ebenfalls verschlampt hat kann ja Fischer eher wenig für.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das beisst sich ziemlich stark und auch wenn ich absolut begriffen habe worum es geht, halte ich diese Richtung für einen freiheitliches Leben nicht für erstrebenswert.


Sehr mutig von dem Anhänger einer Partei deren Abgeordnete in großen Teilen gegen die Homoehe gestimmt haben.

Ach ja Freiheit #uploadfilter
Ach auch ein CDUler der den Kampf für Uploadfilter verkörpert (auch wenn es natürlich in Deutschland nicht ohne die SPD geht)

Aber diesen Freiheitsbegriff teilst du.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Trennlinien laufen mittlerweile etwas anders.
> 
> Einmal gibt es eine klare Trennlinie zwischen Stadt/Urbaner Bevölkerung und der Bevölkerung die im ländlichen Raum lebt. Juli Zeh hat das am Dienstag oder Mittwoch bei Lanz nochmal sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht, die Lebenswelten sind massiv unterschiedlich und man beginnt sich gegenseitig zu hassen, weil keiner den anderen mehr versteht.
> Desweiteren dürfte es eine klare Trennlinie bei der Lebenseinstellung oder dem neu gedeuteten "Freiheitsbegriff" gehen, der sich quer durch die Generationen zieht, wobei m. M. nach es auch ein Generationen Altergefälle gibt.
> ...


Deswegen kann man mit ihnen nicht argumentieren. Sie argumentieren mit Dogmen.


----------



## Lotto (14. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Atom- und Kohlausstieg mit Plan, Beispiellose Förderung der Erneuerbaren etc. pp.
> Wie schon weiter vorne bemerkt war die Bilanz aus grüner Sicht absolut top. Dass dann die CDU direkt alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen und die eingeplanten Anpassungen an H4 ebenfalls verschlampt hat kann ja Fischer eher wenig für.


Welcher Plan?
Das Deutschlands Netz dann mit Atomstrom aus Frankreich und der schmutzigsten Kohle (keine so modernen Kraftwerke wie bei uns) aus Osteuropa stabil gehalten wird?
Und ja ich weiß das die Bilanz am Ende so aussieht das Deutschland Strom exportiert. Aber das bringt nix da die Last nunmal jederzeit ausgeglichen werden muss und nicht erst beim Jahresabschluss. Hinzu kommt das die Nachbarländer eigentlich den deutschen Überschuss an windigen Tagen gar nicht haben möchte und wir teilweise Geld zahlen damit die unseren überschüssigen Strom nehmen.
Nein einen Plan haben die nicht gehabt, außer ein "Plan" ist für dich einfach nur die Auflistung des Ziels Atom- und Kohleausstieg.

Die Grünen sind einfach nur in manchen Dingen Extremisten und solche Leute zerstören nur langfristig. Schon alleine der absolut sinnlose Kreuzzug gegen Autofahrer. Hier wurde erst kürzlich ne 2 spurige Straße (pro Fahrtrichtung) auf eine Spur verringert. Jetzt ist Gehweg und Radweg so breit, dass auf den Radweg 3 Fahrräder mit etwas seitlichen Abstand parallel fahren können und auf dem Gehweg können 3 Zwillingskinderkarren nebeneinander gerollt werden.
Wenn man sich an die Straße stellt und mal zählt kommt man dann ca. auf folgendes Ergebnis: 97% sind Autos, 2% Radfahrer und 1% Fußgänger. Bravo, wirklich bedarfsgerechter Umbau...einfach nur absichtlich mit dem Ziel das die Leute doch endlich das Auto stehen lassen...wirklich zu verstrahl die Leute die sowas planen...sowas gehört in der freien Wirtschaft sofort entlassen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2021)

@Lotto 
Wie ich mich erinnere hat @Mahoy dich schon mehrfach widerlegt mit dieser Behauptung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Umbau...einfach nur absichtlich mit dem Ziel das die Leute doch endlich das Auto stehen lassen


Ähm ja, genau das war die Idee dabei. Muss dir nicht gefallen, aber wenn das passiert würde das Ziel des Umbaus erreicht.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Hier wurde erst kürzlich ne 2 spurige Straße (pro Fahrtrichtung) auf eine Spur verringert. Jetzt ist Gehweg und Radweg so breit, dass auf den Radweg 3 Fahrräder mit etwas seitlichen Abstand parallel fahren können und auf dem Gehweg können 3 Zwillingskinderkarren nebeneinander gerollt werden.
> Wenn man sich an die Straße stellt und mal zählt kommt man dann ca. auf folgendes Ergebnis: 97% sind Autos, 2% Radfahrer und 1% Fußgänger. Bravo, wirklich bedarfsgerechter Umbau...einfach nur absichtlich mit dem Ziel das die Leute doch endlich das Auto stehen lassen...wirklich zu verstrahl die Leute die sowas planen...sowas gehört in der freien Wirtschaft sofort entlassen.


Wo ein Auto durch passt, fahren hier die Autos auch durch.  
Die Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger fahren/laufen hier auf der Landstraße und die Autos daneben auf dem Radwanderweg, da fragt man sich auch oft, was mit den Leuten (beide Lager) verkehrt im Kopf ist.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger fahren/laufen hier auf der Landstraße und die Autos daneben auf dem Radwanderweg, da fragt man sich auch oft, was mit den Leuten (beide Lager) verkehrt im Kopf ist.


Mir ist eben auch ein Jeep auf dem Rad/Gehweg entgegen gekommen weil man sonst 5m weiter hätte fahren müssen.
Also statt Tanke->Hauptstraße->Nebenstraße gab es Tanke->Gehweg->Nebenstraße.

Ich frag mich echt schon wieder warum ich aus dem Weg gegangen bin anstatt stehen zu bleiben damit der mal zurück setzt und die Straße benutzt.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Welcher Plan?
> Das Deutschlands Netz dann mit Atomstrom aus Frankreich und der schmutzigsten Kohle (keine so modernen Kraftwerke wie bei uns) aus Osteuropa stabil gehalten wird?
> Und ja ich weiß das die Bilanz am Ende so aussieht das Deutschland Strom exportiert. Aber das bringt nix da die Last nunmal jederzeit ausgeglichen werden muss und nicht erst beim Jahresabschluss. Hinzu kommt das die Nachbarländer eigentlich den deutschen Überschuss an windigen Tagen gar nicht haben möchte und wir teilweise Geld zahlen damit die unseren überschüssigen Strom nehmen.


Du ständiges Wiederholen falscher Angaben und komplettes Ignorieren der Richtigstellungen wird es nicht zutreffender. Es zwingt dich niemand, beispielsweise mir zu glauben, aber es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, sich dann wenigstens selbst zu belesen, statt mantrartig Stammtischgetöse wiederzukäuen.

1.) Für die Netzstabilisierung ist nach dem Kohleausstieg (spätestens 2038) Erdgas der Ersatz. Deutlich sauberer, besser regelbar, als Brückentechnologie zum Wasserstoff später unkompliziert umrüstbar. Der Stromaustausch über Ländergrenzen ist davon unbenommen. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil es sowohl ohne als auch mit Energiewende sowohl ökonomisch als auch ökologisch sinnvoll ist, mit Partnern produktionsbedingte Überschüsse zu tauschen, statt doppelt und dreifach zu erzeugen.

2.) Das gilt um so mehr, wenn die Nachbarn ebenfalls erneuerbar Energie erzeugen, aber auch dann, wenn sie es nicht tun. Und zwar ganz einfach deshalb, weil deren schlechter regelbare Kraftwerke ohnehin laufen und wir lediglich Überschüsse abnehmen - was besser ist, was als wenn wir _zusätzlich_ Gas verheißen würden.
Aber die Nachbar werden ebenfalls umsteigen, und zwar deshalb, weil sie den selben sachlichen  Notwendigkeiten unterliegen und, da in der Regel in der EU-Mitgleidsstaaten, exakt die selben Vorgaben zu erfüllen haben. Und wenn sie langsamer sind, haben wir einen Technologievorsprung, der meines Wissens noch nie geschadet hat.

3.) Wir bezahlen nach wie vor nichts dafür, dass man uns den Strom abnimmt. Das wäre dermaßen unlogisch, dass man sich ernstlich fragen muss, warum diese Räuberpistole immer noch kursiert. Elektrische Energie ist kein Müll, den man loswerden muss. Wenn wir Überschüsse gegen Bezahlung "entsorgen" müssten, gäbe es genug elektrische Arbeit, die man damit billig verrichten lassen könnte, statt andere für den Verbrauch zu bezahlen.
Wie aus dem Einspeisungsgebührenausgleich der Netzbetreiber (an deren Ende üblicherweise eine schwarze Null steht) die Mär werden konnte, wir würden andere dafür bezahlen, uns Strom abzunehmen, lässt sich nur durch zerebralen Schwachstrom erklären ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nach Schröder ist die Wählerschaft der SPD stark zurückgegangen. Das war die Ursache damals und ist sie indirekt noch heute. Auch weil es mehrmals eine große Koalition gegeben hat und CDU und SPD sich dadurch nicht abgrenzen konnten. Was die SPD durchgesetzt hat wird nicht gesehen. Wie schon der erwähnte Mindestlohn.



Wenn die Zustimmung NACH Schröder runter gegangen ist, aber nicht ZU Schröders Zeiten, würde ich vielleicht nicht so pauschal die folgenden 12+4 Jahrgänge SPD-Politiker als Opfer darstellen. Im Unmittelbaren Wirkzeitraum der originalen Agenda 2010 klaffte die soziale Schere deutlich weniger weit auseinander als heute, auch ohne den Mindesthungerlohn, den wir heute haben. Und ein Großteil der Gründe dafür haben Regierungen mit SPD-Beteiligung verursacht. Ich kann zwar nicht verstehen, warum man stattdessen Union wählt, die noch mehr Dreck am Stecken haben, aber Gründe einen großen Bogen um die SPD zu machen gibt es viele. Ganz ohne Schröder.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ähnlich. Wobei es auch noch die Möglichkeit von Jamaika gäbe. Aber die hat die FDP ja beim letzten mal platzen lassen. Wegen "Unstimmigkeiten" mit den Grünen. Für die SPD ist es auf jeden Fall besser mal für ein paar Jahre in die Opposition zu gehen.



Jamaika ist mit der populistischen Lindner-FDP eigentlich nicht machbar. Kernthema der Wahlauftritte ist (neben dem Dauerbrenner "Steuersenkung für Reiche") seit Jahren nur noch in möglichst jedem Thema die Gegenteilige Position der Grünen zu beziehen. Wie soll da eine Koalition funktionieren? Als die FDP noch für Märktmechanismen und Bürgerrechte stand, hätte man sich zusammenraufen können, aber reine Lobbypolitik exakt für die Klientel, gegen die Grün steht, ist inkompatibel.




Eckism schrieb:


> Nicht jeder mag die Stadt...kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das man in solch einem Dreckskaff leben will und kann. Das ist doch eher ein rumvegetieren!?



Ich mag zwar auch keine dichtgedrängten Menschen und somit eigentlich keine Städte, aber es wäre schon sehr viel angenehmer, wenn all die Arschlöcher, die "nicht in einer Stadt leben wollen" auch draußen blieben, anstatt den halben Tag doch darin zu verbringen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jemand mitbekommen das es jüngst von Beratern der Bundesregierung die Forderung *ähm* "Empfehlung" gab das Renteneintrittsalter auf 68 Jahre zu erhöhen?
> Begründung war das man so weiteren drastischten Steigerungen bei den Bundeszuschüssen zu den Rentenkassen entgegenwirken müsse, die schon jetzt jährlich 95 Mrd. Euro, 20% des Bundeshaushalts, ausmachen und die künftig, durch die starke Alterung der Gesellschaft, noch drastisch weitersteigen dürften.
> 
> Recht heikles Thema so 3 Monate vor der Bundestagswahl...



Immer ein heikles Thema und eigentlich sollte man einer Wahl immer alle Themen berücksichtigen. Somit also kudos an diejenigen, die zu einem geeigneten Zeitpunkt dafür gesorgt haben, dass es nicht komplett versickert. Zur Erinnerung: Wir haben ein Rentensystem bei dessen Schaffung mal davon ausgegangen wurde, dass die Leute im Schnitt 5-8 mal so lange einzahlen, wie sie kassieren. Bei einer gegen 80 tendierenden Lebenserwartung und einem sich dank Abi-Pflicht, Studium-für-jeden-Scheiß und Generation P langsam aber sicher auf 25 verschiebenen Berufseinstieg kann sich jeder ausrechnen, wo diese Grenze liegen muss, wenn man das System nicht komplett austauschen möchte.
(Wofür imho gerade moralisch ein guter Zeitpunkt wäre: Die Kosten für Klimawandel, Atommüllentsorgung, etc. haben schließlich genau die Babyboomer zu verantworten, deren weit über Inflations- und Lohnniveau gesteigerte Rentenansprüche zum immer aktueren Problem werden.)



> Alleine aus den 95 Mrd. Euro Bundeszuschuss zu den Rentenkassen könnte man ein Einkommensgeschichtetes Grundeinkommen schon größtenteils finanzieren.
> Und seinen wir ehrlich, die wenigsten Rentner in den kommenden 20-40 Jahren werden es überhaupt noch schaffen alleine durch ihre Lebensarbeitsleistung mal 1000 Euro Rente zu beziehen.



Keine Ahnung, was du mit "Einkommensgeschichtet" meinst, aber 100 € pro Nase und Monat finanzieren kein Grundeinkommen. Nicht einmal näherungsweise. (Genau wie alle anderen auch nur entfernt praktikablen Vorschläge, die ich bislang zu dem Thema gehört habe. Man kann massive soziale Ungerechtigkeit nicht durch Umverteilung bereits an Menschen gezahlter Mittel lösen, denn die werden bereits größtenteils nach sozialen Kriterien ausgeschüttet.)




Animaniac schrieb:


> Das Glück so leben und arbeiten zu können hat aber nicht jeder, fast alle meine Freunde müssen täglich 50 - 100km pendeln, ÖPNV ist bei uns nicht sinnvoll nutzbar.



Wer täglich 100 km pendeln muss, dem hilft nur eins: Umziehen oder Job wechseln. Das ist nicht mehr öpNv, man muss Bedingungen schaffen unter denen so eine Ressourcenverschwendung die absolute Ausnahme bleibt.



> Sinnvoll wäre es in meinen Augen E-Bikes zu fördern anstatt E-Sportwaren und E-SUVs. Das E-Bike erhöht die Reichweite für untrainierte Menschen von 2-3km auf bestimmt 5-10km.



Für 5 km muss man wirklich nicht sonderlich trainieren, das ergibt sich automatisch innerhalb eines halben Jahres in dem man überhaupt mal das Rad nimmt. E-Unterstützung ist für Berge oder für Strecken zwischen 10 und 25 km sinnvoll. (Letzteres allerdings nur bei entsprechenden Fahrwegen und -geschwindigkeiten. Mit 25er Limit und deutscher Verkehrsplanung setzen zeitliche Aspekte das Limit auch ohne große körperliche Anstrengung bei 15 km.)




Olstyle schrieb:


> Sehe ich einerseits auch so, andererseits muss man sich aber auch vor Augen führen von welchen Beträgen wir da reden. 10% eines teuren E-Bikes sind 300€. Wenn man sich etwas umguckt eher 200€.
> Die Bürokratie da zum Auto vergleichbare Kaufprämien abzurechnen ist es imo nicht wert.



Wieso 10%? Warum nicht mit absoluten Zahlen arbeiten? Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, war die Mobilität von Leuten, die sich bereits eine 40000 € Karre leisten konnte, noch 6000 € aus Mitteln der Allgemeinheit wert. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum die Mobilität von jemandem, der sich nur ein 500 € Vehikel leisten kann, weniger wert sein sollte.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Atom- und Kohlausstieg mit Plan, Beispiellose Förderung der Erneuerbaren etc. pp.
> Wie schon weiter vorne bemerkt war die Bilanz aus grüner Sicht absolut top. Dass dann die CDU direkt alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen und die eingeplanten Anpassungen an H4 ebenfalls verschlampt hat kann ja Fischer eher wenig für.



/sign. Wenn man Fischer/Trittin/Künast noch wählen könnte, wäre die Entscheidung im Herbst wesentlich einfacher...




Lotto schrieb:


> Welcher Plan?



Der durchgerechnete und mit allen Beteiligten ohne Milliarden-Extrakosten vertraglich abgesicherte Plan. Den Plan, den Merkel dann in die Tonne geschmissen hat.



> Und ja ich weiß das die Bilanz am Ende so aussieht das Deutschland Strom exportiert. Aber das bringt nix da die Last nunmal jederzeit ausgeglichen werden muss und nicht erst beim Jahresabschluss. Hinzu kommt das die Nachbarländer eigentlich den deutschen Überschuss an windigen Tagen gar nicht haben möchte und wir teilweise Geld zahlen damit die unseren überschüssigen Strom nehmen.



Ja. Teilweise. Genauso wie die Nachbarn teilweise uns Geld zahlen, damit wir deren Strom nehmen. Insgesamt ist Deutschland dabei auch nach € klar im plus. Liefert also häufiger wertvollen Strom in knappen Zeiten als er umgekehrt importiert werden muss. Und das obwohl Märchenerzähler, die den gleichen Schwachsinn wie du heute schon vor 20 Jahren verbreitet haben, der felsenfesten Meinung waren, dass bei mehr als 5% EE und weniger als 80% Kohle/Atom die Netze kollabieren müssten. Dabei waren die Großkraftwerke nie in der Spitzenlastfähig und immer darauf angewiesen, dass in Zeiten hoher Nachfrage irgendwer anders in die Bresche springt (Polen/Franzosen/Wasserkraft), während sie selbst heute noch nachts darum kämpfen, dass irgendwer den Schrottnuklearstrom abnimmt.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> E-Unterstützung ist für Berge


Absolut. Mein Arbeitsweg ist in km lächerlich kurz, aber wenn ich nicht bei Ankunft duschen will bleibt trotz dem durchaus vorhandenen Training entweder 5km/h an der Steigung oder eben Motor an. 
Im Münsterland hört man oft was das mit den E-Bikes denn überhaupt soll, im Bergischen sind sie eine echte Mobilitätsrevolution.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso 10%? Warum nicht mit absoluten Zahlen arbeiten? Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, war die Mobilität von Leuten, die sich bereits eine 40000 € Karre leisten konnte, noch 6000 € aus Mitteln der Allgemeinheit wert. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum die Mobilität von jemandem, der sich nur ein 500 € Vehikel leisten kann, weniger wert sein sollte.


Jedem Bürger ein E-Bike schenken wäre natürlich auch mal ein Programm mit dem man sich bei der Auto-Lobby so riiichtig beliebt macht. 

Stattdessen verspricht Laschet in der Verzweiflung eine Erhöhung der Pendlerpauschale


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich mag zwar auch keine dichtgedrängten Menschen und somit eigentlich keine Städte, aber es wäre schon sehr viel angenehmer, wenn all die Arschlöcher, die "nicht in einer Stadt leben wollen" auch draußen blieben, anstatt den halben Tag doch darin zu verbringen.


Kann ich auch nicht so recht verstehen. Ich war mit meinen 39 Jahren insgesamt(größere Städte) 11 Stunden in Hamburg, 39 Stunden in Kiel und knapp 3 Stunden in Duisburg. Fand ich alles shice. Haus an Haus sieht aus wie'n Ghetto, mehrer dutzend Leute hören und riechen deinen Furz oder du ihren mief, ohne Fahrstuhl kommen die Leute gar net in die Wohnung, so faul sind die und um ins 10km entfernte Kino warten die lieber ne halbe Stunde auf'n Bus, anstatt die paar Meter zu laufen. Man pflanzt 4 Bäume und nennt es Park...und die Leute freut's.
Das sind doch alles langweilige, faule und stumpfsinnige Zombies.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Stattdessen verspricht Laschet in der Verzweiflung eine Erhöhung der Pendlerpauschale


E-Bike? Für Leute, die zu blöd zum demmeln sind... 
Mit so nem Shicedreck muss mir nun wirklich keiner kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jedem Bürger ein E-Bike schenken wäre natürlich auch mal ein Programm mit dem man sich bei der Auto-Lobby so riiichtig beliebt macht.


Bleibt nur das Problem, dass das bei schlechtem Wetter auch nur mäßig geil ist.
Jedenfalls die Zweiräder...


Eckism schrieb:


> E-Bike? Für Leute, die zu blöd zum demmeln sind...
> Mit so nem Shicedreck muss mir nun wirklich keiner kommen.


Ich lad dich gern mal zu mir ein und wir machen eine Tour zusammen. Dann wirst du sehen, dass du den Motor an einigen Stellen wirklich willst und das sage ich als junger, ans Fahrrad gewöhnter, Mensch.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bleibt nur das Problem, dass das bei schlechtem Wetter auch nur mäßig geil ist.


Ich war mal etwas mehr als ein Jahr komplett auf's Fahrrad umgestiegen...10km Arbeitsweg...Regen, Sturm ist egal...-24°C ist hart...-24°C und Schnee die Hölle.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich lad dich gern mal zu mir ein und wir machen eine Tour zusammen. Dann wirst du sehen, dass du den Motor an einigen Stellen wirklich willst und das sage ich als junger, ans Fahrrad gewöhnter, Mensch.


Ich komm aus den Thüringer Wald...hier gibt nur Berge...man fährt Fahrrad, weil man Bock drauf hat oder weil man sportlich bleiben will und nicht, weil man zu blöd zum demmeln ist oder man schwitzen könnte. 
Mit meinem ollen Fahrrad aus dem letzten Jahrtausend bin ich schon viele Berge hochgefahren und runter gerollt...da hat man wenigstens ein Gefühl von stolz, das man das geschafft hat...wie gesagt, die Leute werden faul und kommen nur noch soweit, wie die Technik will will, das ist lächerlich.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich war mal etwas mehr als ein Jahr komplett auf's Fahrrad umgestiegen...10km Arbeitsweg...Regen, Sturm ist egal...-24°C ist hart...-24°C und Schnee die Hölle.


Das ist halt nicht wirklich praktikabel


Eckism schrieb:


> wenigstens ein Gefühl von stolz, das man das geschafft hat...


Ich glaube kaum, dass Helga von nebenan 10 mal die Woche den Stolz braucht über den Berg gefahren zu sein.

Nein, ich hab 3 Fahrräder und wenn ich Spaß haben will nehme ich das ohne Motor ganz klar, ist ja Sport.
Aber wenn ich fahre um anzukommen, dann fahre ich mit Motor, ganz klar.
Nur wenn ich sehr weit fahren muss und mein Rad mit in die Bahn muss, nehme ich mein Faltrad.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist halt nicht wirklich praktikabel
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass Helga von nebenan 10 mal die Woche den Stolz braucht über den Berg gefahren zu sein.


Klar ist ein stinknormales Fahrrad praktikabel, es erfühlt sein Zweck...Wechselklamotten in ne Plastetüte und gut is...
Was meinste was die Leute früher gemacht haben? Da hat niemand gefragt, ob das Wetter denn angenehm ist, um an die Arbeit zu kommen.
Keine frage, ich bin auch richtig faul geworden, aber auf die Idee, mir ein E-Bike zu kommen, soooo schlimm ist es dann doch noch nicht bei mir.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab 3 Fahrräder und wenn ich Spaß haben will nehme ich das ohne Motor ganz klar, ist ja Sport.
> Aber wenn ich fahre um anzukommen, dann fahre ich mit Motor, ganz klar.
> Nur wenn ich sehr weit fahren muss und mein Rad mit in die Bahn muss, nehme ich mein Faltrad.


Nachdem ich mal den Preis für so ein E-Bike gehört hab, muss mal wirklich finanziell besser Betucht sein um so einen Haufen Kohle hinzublättern um trotzdem noch auf nem Sattel im freien rumzudüsen...oder Heizung oder Klimaanlage.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was meinste was die Leute früher gemacht haben?


Sind aufm Pferd geritten, baust du mir den Stall? 


Eckism schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mal den Preis für so ein E-Bike gehört hab


Du kannst auch ohne Probleme 6000€ ausgeben ohne was mit Motor zu haben


----------



## Eckism (15. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind aufm Pferd geritten, baust du mir den Stall?
> 
> Du kannst auch ohne Probleme 6000€ ausgeben ohne was mit Motor zu haben


Pferde sind mittlerweile Luxus...das stellt man nicht einfach so in nen popligen Stall, das muss auf so'n Pferdehof.
Zudem sind Pferde cool. Ich würde mich zwar nicht draufhocken, aber zum streicheln wollte ich mir mal eins kaufen.^^

Ja, normale Fahrräder sind auch ziemlich teuer...jedes Gramm weniger sind 100€ mehr wert.
Und da dachte ich, das mein cooler "blauer Blitz" schon sauteuer war, für...1000 *DM*.

Ja, das ist schon ein leichtes Mountainbike mit Alurahmen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> aber zum streicheln wollte ich mir mal eins kaufen.^^


Das wäre dann wohl die wahre Dekadenz^^


Eckism schrieb:


> Ja, normale Fahrräder sind auch ziemlich teuer...jedes Gramm weniger sind 100€ mehr wert.


Ja deswegen kaufen sowas auch nur wenige. 


Eckism schrieb:


> Und da dachte ich, das mein cooler "blauer Blitz" schon sauteuer war, für...1000 *DM*.


Nen blauen Blitz kann ich dir billiger anbieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jedem Bürger ein E-Bike schenken wäre natürlich auch mal ein Programm mit dem man sich bei der Auto-Lobby so riiichtig beliebt macht.



Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen alle Arten von Konsumförderung. Das sind letztlich alles nur Industriesubventionen, die außer Mitnahmeeffekten wenig bewirken. Erst recht keine Gerechtigkeit. Aber wenn man schon Leuten 1000er in die Hand drückt unter dem erstunkenen und erlogenen Vorwand, man wolle was für klimafreundliche Mobilität tun, wieso werden dann ausgrechnet diejenigen ausgeklammert, die bei ihrer Mobilität am meisten aufs Klima achten? Und die belohnt, die es am meisten schädigen? 6 Riesen auch für Nutzer von Jahreskarten, DAS wäre ein Ansage gewesen. Stattdessen wird die Abnahme von Kohlestrom gestärkt und so der CO2-Ausstoß sogar ohne Berücksichtigung der Herstellungskosten ERHÖHT. (Ausgenommen Hausbesitzer, die sich zusätzlich auf Steuerzahlerkosten eine Solaranlage, auf Steuerzahlerkosten eine Wallbox und auf Steuerzahlerkosten einen Batteriespeicher haben hinpflanzen lassen und die in einer Gegend liegen, in der Solarstrom tagsüber nicht mehr eingespeist werden kann, weil mangels Geld im Steuertopf leider die Netzte nicht ausgebaut werden konnten... Die fahren mit einem Batterieauto natürlich tatsächlich grüner/laden mit sonst nicht nutzbarem, CO2-neutralem Strom.)




> Stattdessen verspricht Laschet in der Verzweiflung eine Erhöhung der Pendlerpauschale



Wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn die energieverschwendenden Pendler (und CDU-Wähler) aus den Vororten von einer Maßnahme betroffen wären, die energieverschwendendes Pendeln aus den Vororten unattraktiv machen soll...
(Einziger kleiner Lichtblick: ÖPNV-Pendler profitieren unterm Strich am meisten)


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als die FDP noch für Märktmechanismen und Bürgerrechte stand, hätte man sich zusammenraufen können, aber reine Lobbypolitik exakt für die Klientel, gegen die Grün steht, ist inkompatibel.


Stand sie das mal? Das wusste ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Eckism (15. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wäre dann wohl die wahre Dekadenz^^


Höhenangst, alles über 30cm ist mir nix...und wenn sich's auch noch bewegt, bin ich ganz raus.
Aber ich hab 4 Nichten, die hätten da schon Bock drauf gehabt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jedem Bürger ein E-Bike schenken wäre natürlich auch mal ein Programm mit dem man sich bei der Auto-Lobby so riiichtig beliebt macht.


Und die sind dann alle bei Ebay.   


Olstyle schrieb:


> Stattdessen verspricht Laschet in der Verzweiflung eine Erhöhung der Pendlerpauschale


Und ich habe nicht mal Kosten, da ich meinen Elektrowagen gratis in der Firma aufladen kann. 
Ich würde die Pendlerpauschale streichen. Wer pendeln will, muss das aus eigener Tasche finanzieren.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde die Pendlerpauschale streichen. Wer pendeln will, muss das aus eigener Tasche finanzieren.


Meine zwei Grundforderungen die sich keine Partei traut ins Programm zu schreiben:
1)Kein Ehegattensplitting ohne Kinder 
2)Keine Pendlerpauschale 
Aber wenn die jemand umsetzt wird das Feedback wohl noch deutlich härter als der SPD Sinkflug nach der Agenda 2010.


----------



## Eckism (15. Juni 2021)

Arbeitslose und Sozialhilfeempfänger könnte man auch 8 Stunden pro Werktagen beschäftigen. Genug dreckige Straßen, Gehwege und Grünanlagen gibt es ja, Gras wächst auch immer nach...

Mit der Pendlerpauschale ist das so ne Sache...jeden Tag einen Haufen km schruppen ist im Grunde quatsch, aber was wilste machen, wenn der eine im Haushalt in der nähe arbeitet und der andere weiter weg?


----------



## seahawk (15. Juni 2021)

Ganz im Gegenteil, wir brauchen endlich ein Bürgergeld, dass die Menschen aus der Knechtschaft der Erwerbsarbeit befreit.


----------



## Eckism (15. Juni 2021)

Und wer solls bezahlen, wenn keiner mehr arbeiten will oder weniger?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mit der Pendlerpauschale ist das so ne Sache...jeden Tag einen Haufen km schruppen ist im Grunde quatsch, aber was wilste machen, wenn der eine im Haushalt in der nähe arbeitet und der andere weiter weg?


Ich will sowas ja auch nicht verbieten, aber aktiv fördern/belohnen macht imo garkeinen Sinn.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ihre Variante vom Versuch "Partei der Mitte" zu werden


Habt ihr von der Partei hier schon mal was gehört? 








						dieBasis | Basisdemokratische Partei Deutschland
					

dieBasis ist die neue starke Kraft der Gesellschaft. Sie vereint Menschen die in Frieden & Freiheit leben und miteinander bessere Entscheidungen treffen möchten.



					diebasis-partei.de
				




Bin gerade am Lesen ihrere Website. Weiß aber nicht so recht was ich bis jetzt davon halten soll..


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2021)

War das nicht die Partei mit Querdenker Verbindungen?


----------



## Eckism (15. Juni 2021)

Mit Geist im Stopzeichen wären es die Ghostbusters, aber so leer fetzt das nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> War das nicht die Partei mit Querdenker Verbindungen?


Es ist ganz konkret die "Querdenker" - Partei, Nachfolger der gescheiterten "Widerstand 2020/2021"-Partei.


----------



## Whispercat (15. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es ist ganz konkret die "Querdenker" - Partei, Nachfolger der gescheiterten "Widerstand 2020/2021"-Partei.


Korrekt ist eher das sich W2020 umbenannt hat.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Habt ihr von der Partei hier schon mal was gehört?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laufen da nicht die ganzen Impfgegner, Homöopaten und Virusleugner hin?


----------



## Eckism (15. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich will sowas ja auch nicht verbieten, aber aktiv fördern/belohnen macht imo garkeinen Sinn.


Denkst du etwa, damit verdient man extra? 
Minus macht man trotzdem, ich hab früher mal  hin und hergerechnet, beim Sprit könnte man da noch leicht ins Plus kommen, wenn da die Ölwechsel, Bremsenwechsel, Reifen und andere Verschleißsachen nicht währen...von der Lebenszeit, die man sinnlos im Auto vergeudet mal abgesehen. Und ich hab mit meinem 20 Jahre alten Honda gerechnet, die Reparaturkosten/Servicekosten von einem neueren Auto (bei mir A6) steigen da ins perverse...um fast 1000%. An den neuen Autos kann man ja fast nix mehr selber machen...


Für mich ist "Belohnen", wenn man dadurch irgendwas positives hat und nicht bei negativ rauskommt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Tempo 100 jetzt!
> Benzinpreis hoch und Kurzstreckenflüge verbieten, wichtige Bausteine um das Klimaschutzpotential zu heben. Wir können nicht länger warten, deshalb wählt Grün.


Alles verbieten und gar nichts erlauben. Entmündigung der Bürger jetzt und für alle Zeit.
Wer Grün wählt, hasst die (Meinungs-)Freiheit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stand sie das mal? Das wusste ich noch gar nicht.



Das sie AUCH für sowas stand ist nicht einmal lange her. Man hat zwar auch unter Westerwelle versucht, ohne Inhalte Stimmen zu sammeln, aber das rutschen in den reinen Populismus und die Selbstdefinition über "gegen Grün" statt "für" irgendwas (das natürlich nie grün war, aber auch nicht immer unvereinbar) kam erst mit Lindner so richtig in Fahrt.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine zwei Grundforderungen die sich keine Partei traut ins Programm zu schreiben:
> 1)Kein Ehegattensplitting ohne Kinder
> 2)Keine Pendlerpauschale
> Aber wenn die jemand umsetzt wird das Feedback wohl noch deutlich härter als der SPD Sinkflug nach der Agenda 2010.



Also eine Stimme wäre so einer Partei schon mal sicher.




Eckism schrieb:


> Denkst du etwa, damit verdient man extra?
> Minus macht man trotzdem, ich hab früher mal  hin und hergerechnet, beim Sprit könnte man da noch leicht ins Plus kommen, wenn da die Ölwechsel, Bremsenwechsel, Reifen und andere Verschleißsachen nicht währen...von der Lebenszeit, die man sinnlos im Auto vergeudet mal abgesehen. Und ich hab mit meinem 20 Jahre alten Honda gerechnet, die Reparaturkosten/Servicekosten von einem neueren Auto (bei mir A6) steigen da ins perverse...um fast 1000%. An den neuen Autos kann man ja fast nix mehr selber machen...
> 
> Für mich ist "Belohnen", wenn man dadurch irgendwas positives hat und nicht bei negativ rauskommt.



Das "positive" ist, dass du billig in einer schönen Gegend wohnst UND einen gut bezahlten Job hast, anstatt entweder in einer überteuerten Innenstadt-Legebatterie zu versauern oder auf einem Gurkenflieger um deinen Lebensunterhalt zu kämpfen.
Davon abgesehen: Die Pendlerpauschale liegt aktuell bei 15 bis 19 € pro 100 km gefahrene Strecke. Bei halbwegs auf Sparsamkeit bedachter Fahrweise und Fahrzeugwahl bleibt nach 8-10 € pro 100 km Benzin- oder 6-8 € pro 100 km Dieselkosten also tatsächlich noch einiges übrig. Rechnen wir 15 Mm im Jahr, sodass bei einem neuen Auto km-Wartungs- und Zeit-Wartungsintervalle aufeinander fallen ("30 Mm oder 24 Monate"), sind das 1500 bis 3000 €, denen dann je nach Werkstatt, Marke und Alter 200 bis 800 € regulärer Service gegenüber stehen. Wenn man günstig und gebraucht kauft können die Pendlersubventionen also sogar neben dem Unterhalt noch den Wertverlust kompensieren. Das ist nichts weiter als ein auf Steuerzahlerkosten verschenkter Dienstwagen - während Stadtbewohner, die die Mehrheit der Steuerzahler ausmachen, ihre Monatskarte und ihre hohen Mieten selbst bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Und die KFZ-Steuer und Versicherung scheint sich bei Dir aus der Luft zu finanzieren. 
Bei 200-800€ regulärer Service in 24 Monaten scheints du auch mit einem Fahrrad gerechnet zu haben...bei Pendlern geht der Service dann ehet nach Km statt nach Zeit.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Ist doch bereits berücksichtigt:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rechnen wir 15 Mm im Jahr, sodass bei einem neuen Auto km-Wartungs- und Zeit-Wartungsintervalle aufeinander fallen ("30 Mm oder 24 Monate"),


Und warst du nicht der der eh nicht wusste wie er seine Fahrten aktuell abrechnet?


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Alles verbieten und gar nichts erlauben. Entmündigung der Bürger jetzt und für alle Zeit.
> Wer Grün wählt, hasst die (Meinungs-)Freiheit.


Und wer nicht Grün (oder Rot) wählt hasst den Planeten und verhindert eine Zukunft für seine Kinder. Wenn es um die Abwendung der Klimakatastrophe geht, zählen Taten nicht Meinungen und wir müssen endlich massiv falsches Verhalten sanktionieren.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und wer nicht Grün (oder Rot) wählt hasst den Planeten und verhindert eine Zukunft für seine Kinder. Wenn es um die Abwendung der Klimakatastrophe geht, zählen Taten nicht Meinungen und wir müssen endlich massiv falsches Verhalten sanktionieren.


Wen willst du eigentlich mit diesen Sprüchen verarschen?
Du weißt schon, das Deutschland "nur" für 2% des CO2 Ausstosses verantwortlich ist, und die restliche Welt für 98%?
Ob du nun Grün, Rot oder Schwarz wählst, hat für eine Gradzahl oder das gesammte Erdklima sozusagen gar keine Relevanz, weil sich alle Parteien in Deutschland vielleicht beim erreichen der Ziele um 5 Jahre unterscheiden.
Sollte in den nächsten 20 Jahren bei den USA, Brasilien, China etc. kein Umdenken einsetzen, ist es *völlig egal *welche Maßnahmen wir hier einleiten, du Oberschlauberger.
Wenn ich deine Sprüche mittlerweile lese, frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob ich es mit einem Erwachsenen zu tuen habe, oder mit einem pubertierenden Kind.
Die Welt wird eben nicht am deutschen Wesen gemesen, weder um 1900, noch um 2050!


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

@Don-71 : Wir haben auch eine Vorbildfunktion und irgendeiner muß ja mal den Anfang machen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Don-71 : Wir haben auch eine Vorbildfunktion und irgendeiner muß ja mal den Anfang machen.


Bestreitet keiner, deshalb muss man aber keine* gelogenen, haltlosen* und *völlig überzogenen* Sprüche abliefern


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wen willst du eigentlich mit diesen Sprüchen verarschen?
> Du weißt schon, das Deutschland "nur" für 2% des CO2 Ausstosses verantwortlich ist, und die restliche Welt für 98%?
> Ob du nun Grün, Rot oder Schwarz wählst, hat für eine Gradzahl oder das gesammte Erdklima sozusagen gar keine Relevanz, weil sich alle Parteien in Deutschland vielleicht beim erreichen der Ziele um 5 Jahre unterscheiden.
> Sollte in den nächsten 20 Jahren bei den USA, Brasilien, China etc. kein Umdenken einsetzen, ist es *völlig egal *welche Maßnahmen wir hier einleiten, du Oberschlauberger.
> ...


Wen jeder so denkt, bewegt sich nie etwas. Ich jedenfalls möchte in 40 Jahren nicht sagen müssen, dass ich es nicht wenigstens versucht habe die Klimakatastrophe zu verhindern.

Edit: Abgesehen davon bringen fast alle Maßnahmen auch im lokalen Umfeld Verbesserungen. Weniger Flüge bedeuten zwangsläufig weniger Lärm für die Menschen in der Einflugschneise. Tempo 100 bedeutet weniger Lärm, weniger NOx, weniger Verkehrstote.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> *Wen jeder so denkt, bewegt sich nie etwas.* Ich jedenfalls möchte in 40 Jahren nicht sagen müssen, dass ich es nicht wenigstens versucht habe die Klimakatastrophe zu verhindern.


*Glatte Lüge*, die CDU bekennt sich genauso zu den Pariser Klimazielen wie die anderen Parteien, die Unterschiede zwischen den demokratischen Parteien in *Deutschland, beim erreichen der Ziele, *sind bezogen auf das gesammte Erdklima völlig irrelevant. Insoweit sind deine Beschuldigungen an Leute, die nicht Grün, Rot oder linksradikal wählen wollen, mehr als lächerlich!
Sie sind einfach nur ideologische Propaganda!


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2021)

Und das ist primär eine Leistung, die wir den Grünen und Linken zu verdanken haben, die das Thema in die breite Öffentlichkeit getragen haben und das Bewusstsein geschärft haben. Wer also weiter etwas erreichen will, muss Grün oder Links wählen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Die Grünen hatten solche Themen schon vor 30-40 Jahren. Das stimmt. Und wurden deswegen als "Öko-Partei" belächelt.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist doch bereits berücksichtigt:
> 
> Und warst du nicht der der eh nicht wusste wie er seine Fahrten aktuell abrechnet?


Inwiefern ist das berücksichtigt?
Ich lese irgendwas von 15Mm pro Jahr(keine Ahnung, was das sein soll). Und 24Monate...also wer ein Auto  von 3000€ kauft, 24 Monate Steuern, 24 Monate Versicherung, 24 Monate Wartung, Reparaturen und 24 Sprit bezahlt, also der gehört aber auch wirklich belohnt...da bezahl ich im viertel Jahr schon mehr.

Du meinst wahrscheinlich mich...ich geb der Steuerberaterin viel Geld, damit mich das nicht interessieren muss.^^


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer täglich 100 km pendeln muss, dem hilft nur eins: Umziehen oder Job wechseln. Das ist nicht mehr öpNv, man muss Bedingungen schaffen unter denen so eine Ressourcenverschwendung die absolute Ausnahme bleibt.


Ja, aus ökologischer Sicht sicher sinnvoll. Aber ob das für jeden möglich ist oder ob das auch jeder möchte ist eine andere Frage. Ich will aus meinem Heimatort nicht weg und viele meiner Freunde auch nicht.
Ein guter Freund von mir ist Lehrer an einer Berufschule und hat einen Landwirtschaftlichen Hof zu Hause. Den wird er nicht aufgeben damit er in die Stadt ziehen kann. Und auf dem Dorf wird niemand eine Fachschule errichten, Homeoffice ist in dem Job auch nicht drin.

Es gab hier mal Bahnverbindungen in alle Richtungen, wurde alles eingestellt. Würde stündlich ein Zug fahren hätte man ja zumindest eine Alternative zum Auto, aber die gibt es hier nicht (mehr).

Leider kann man nicht differenzieren wann jemand aufs Auto angewiesen ist oder wann jemand zu faul ist seinen ***** 2km aufs Rad zu schwingen. Über teures Benzin wird auch der bestraft der sich zum Pendeln einen Polo kauft.
Auch Subventionen von Autos jeglicher Art halte ich für falsch, dann möchte ich bitte auch bei meinem nächsten Fahrrad (kostet auch ohne E-Antrieb gerne mal 800 - 1200€) subventioniert werden. Das spart nämlich sehr viel mehr CO2. Die Leute sind einfach zu bequem, die quälen sich lieber morgens 45min mit dem Auto durch den zähen Verkehr als 25min mit dem Rad ins Werk zu fahren (Wolfsburg). Aber nach der Arbeit dann noch schnell ins Fitnesstudio und 30min aufs Trainingsrad...

Beim Thema Umwelt trägt jeder sein Laster, ob es nun das sinnlose Benutzen von PKWs ist, Gaming mit Hochleistungsgrafikkarten, die Lebensmittelversorgung, der Oldtimer fürs Wochenende oder der viele Plastikmüll den wir erzeugen. Niemand lebt hier ohne nicht seinen Anteil daran zu tragen. Dieser Planet ist nicht dafür gemacht 8Mrd Menschen mit unserem Lebenswandel zu versorgen, um 8Mrd Menschen zu versorgen benötigen wir aber diesen Lebenswandel (Industrie, Landwirtschaft) - Katze Schwanz Problem.


seahawk schrieb:


> Und das ist primär eine Leistung, die wir den Grünen und Linken zu verdanken haben, die das Thema in die breite Öffentlichkeit getragen haben und das Bewusstsein geschärft haben. Wer also weiter etwas erreichen will, muss Grün oder Links wählen.


Das Thema in die breite Öffentlichkeit getragen hat die Wissenschaft schon vor 40 Jahren. Hat aber niemanden interessiert, die Grünen haben stets nur ihre Ideologie vertreten und das in Maßen die oft realitätsfern waren.

Ich war auch lange auf dem Kurs im Herbst die Grünen zu wählen, fürs Klima und für die Umwelt. Aber ich werde nicht Grün wählen, zu viel Ideologie und zu wenig Blicke über den Tellerrand. Alles was CO2 verursacht teuer zu machen ist keine Lösung. Am Ende fahren wir unsere Wirtschaft gegen die Wand und andere lachen sich ins Fäustchen. Das kann nicht das Ziel sein.

Ich habe entschieden mein Leben zu ändern und bewusster Ressourcen zu verbrauchen, denn am Ende zählt was man tut und nicht was man wählt. Aber es ist immer einfacher mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen als mal seinen eigenen Lebenswandel zu betrachten.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2021)

BW zeigt ja, dass die Grünen in Regierungsverantwortung durchaus verantwortungsvoll regieren. Politische Forderungen sind eine andere Sache in einer Demokratie und unterliegen am Ende immer dem Kompromiss der Regierungsbildung.  Da muss man bei den Forderungen auch "Verhandlungsmasse" einplanen. 

Aber grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus, dass wir Wohlstand verlieren müssen, weil unser Lebensstandard nachhaltig nicht zu halten ist.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus, dass wir Wohlstand verlieren müssen, weil unser Lebensstandard nachhaltig nicht zu halten ist.


Das wird so oder so irgendwann passieren. Dann können sich nur noch Wenige Wohlstand leisten. Diejenigen welche am meisten Vermögen gemacht haben und horten.
Ist nur die Frage wann das passiert. Es liegt in unseren Händen.
Nur irgendwann, wenn es global so weiter geht, ist dann der "Point of no Return" erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Glatte Lüge*, die CDU bekennt sich genauso zu den Pariser Klimazielen wie die anderen Parteien,


Wieso verhindert sie dann die Klimawende?


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wird so oder so irgendwann passieren. Dann können sich nur noch Wenige Wohlstand leisten. Diejenigen welche am meisten Vermögen gemacht haben und horten.
> Ist nur die Frage wann das passiert. Es liegt in unseren Händen.
> Nur irgendwann, wenn es global so weiter geht, ist dann der "Point of no Return" erreicht.


Wir können uns freiwillig beschränken und hoffen, dass wir eine Balance erreichen, oder wir können es nicht, dann fahren wir weiter dicke Autos, fliegen durch die Welt und leben wie bisher, solange bis die Menschen aus Afrika, dem nahen Osten und Südeuropa an der Tür stehen und uns das Auto wegnehmen, weil der Klimawandel dafür gesorgt hat, dass die Länder praktisch unbewohnbar sind und eine Versorgung der Bewohner mit Wasser und Essen nicht zu machen ist.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

Bei uns im bayrischen Landtag ist was los. Da wird der Ton zwischen CSU und SPD auch immer rauer.  








						Nazi-Vorwürfe gegen CSU: Aigner setzt von Brunn Frist
					

Die Vorgänger der CSU als "Steigbügelhalter" von Hitler - mit diesem Satz sorgte Bayerns SPD-Fraktionschef für einen Eklat. Nun hat Florian von Brunn eine Frist für eine Entschuldigung bekommen. Ansonsten erhält er eine Rüge.




					www.br.de


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus, dass wir Wohlstand verlieren müssen, weil unser Lebensstandard nachhaltig nicht zu halten ist.


Das wird so sein, ja. Billig fliegen, billig Essen, immer mehr und immer neu gibt der Planet einfach nicht her.
Liegt aber leider nunmal in der Natur des Menschen immer mehr zu wollen.

Wer ist denn wirklich bereit auf irgendetwas zu verzichten? Gerade Verzicht der evtl. auch Einschränkung bedeutet?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich lese irgendwas von 15Mm pro Jahr(keine Ahnung, was das sein soll).


Ach komm kennst du keine SI Präfixe? 
km=Kilometer (1.000 mal einen Meter) 
Mm=Megameter (1.000.000 einen Meter aka 1000km)


Painkiller schrieb:


> Bei uns im bayrischen Landtag ist was los. Da wird der Ton zwischen CSU und SPD auch immer rauer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja weiß nicht im Kopf was die Bayernpartei damals gemacht hat, aber das Zentrum war ja "pro Ermächtigungsgesetz"


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Das wird so sein, ja. Billig fliegen, billig Essen, immer mehr und immer neu gibt der Planet einfach nicht her.
> Liegt aber leider nunmal in der Natur des Menschen immer mehr zu wollen.
> 
> Wer ist denn wirklich bereit auf irgendetwas zu verzichten? Gerade Verzicht der evtl. auch Einschränkung bedeutet?


Ich würde es Veränderung nennen, nicht Verzicht. Ich finde gerade in der Pandemie hat man gesehen, was alles nicht zwingend ist. Home Office statt Pendeln, Naherholung statt Malle, E-Bike statt Auto, im Wald joggen statt Fitnessstudio...


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Wer ist denn wirklich bereit auf irgendetwas zu verzichten? Gerade Verzicht der evtl. auch Einschränkung bedeutet?


ich finde ja, die Stadtbewohne sollten sich auch einschränken und nur noch dad Essen, was in der Stadt vorhanden ist...Ratten, Unkraut und Dreck.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach komm kennst du keine SI Präfixe?
> km=Kilometer (1.000 mal einen Meter)
> Mm=Megameter (1.000.000 einen Meter aka 1000km)


Megameter?^^ Noch nie gehört...aber mit 15.000Km im Jahr ist man ja nicht wirklich ein Pendler, das sind 15Km geförderte Strecke am Tag.

Edit: Sind 31km einfache Strecke, trotzdem kein pendeln für mich.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja weiß nicht im Kopf was die Bayernpartei damals gemacht hat, aber das Zentrum war ja "pro Ermächtigungsgesetz"


Jep, allerdings war da Hitler bereits Reichskanzler. Der versuchte Schulterschluss mit der NSDAP ist aber dennoch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich würde es Veränderung nennen, nicht Verzicht. Ich finde gerade in der Pandemie hat man gesehen, was alles nicht zwingend ist. Home Office statt Pendeln, Naherholung statt Malle, E-Bike statt Auto, im Wald joggen statt Fitnessstudio...


Und gerade die Pandemie hat gezeigt, dass trotz viel Verzicht der Effekt noch immer minimal ist...
Um das Klimaproblem zu lösen wird es schwerere Einschnitte geben müssen um wirklich was zu verändern und das auf globaler Ebene. Wenn die großen CO2 Produzenten nicht ihren Kurs ebenfalls massiv ändern ist es für die Katz wenn wir hier auf Null-Emission fahren.

Ich stehe 100% für Klimaschutz aber ich bin nicht der Meinung das grüner Idealismus die Lösung bringt.
Und nicht jeder kann im Home-Office arbeiten, son Golf 8 baut sich nicht vom Schreibtisch aus, ein Haus auch nicht und der Klemptner muss auch fahren.
Jeder hat seine CO2 Leichen im Keller, lesen statt zocken oder TV?
Trifft sicher nicht bei jedem auf Verständnis.


Eckism schrieb:


> ich finde ja, die Stadtbewohne sollten sich auch einschränken und nur noch dad Essen, was in der Stadt vorhanden ist...Ratten, Unkraut und Dreck.


Bei vielen Stadtbewohnern frag ich mich manchmal ob die noch wissen wo ihr Brot herkommt...
Bzw. wird ein Großteil der elektrischen Energie auch auf dem Land hergestellt... vielleicht sollte man die Ratten dann nicht essen sondern sie in Laufräder stecken oder mal testen ob das mit dem Gummistab und Rattenfell auch klappt


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Habt ihr von der Partei hier schon mal was gehört?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn sich die Partei umbennen muss, damit der Gestank verweht, kann es nichts Gutes heißen 
Es wird nie eine Partei geben, die nur dem Volk dient. Da ist schon der Clou an der Sache geklärt


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Und gerade die Pandemie hat gezeigt, dass trotz viel Verzicht der Effekt noch immer minimal ist...
> Um das Klimaproblem zu lösen wird es schwerere Einschnitte geben müssen um wirklich was zu verändern und das auf globaler Ebene. Wenn die großen CO2 Produzenten nicht ihren Kurs ebenfalls massiv ändern ist es für die Katz wenn wir hier auf Null-Emission fahren.
> 
> Ich stehe 100% für Klimaschutz aber ich bin nicht der Meinung das grüner Idealismus die Lösung bringt.
> ...


Das Brot kommt logischerweise vom Bäcker...das wächst dem CO2-Neutral ausn Hintern.^^
Wenn man den CO2 Wert von Nahrungsmitteln in Stadtbewohner und Landbewohner aufteilt, sieht es richtig übel für die Stadtbewohner aus, die davon aber nix wissen wollen und totschweigen.

Hier aufn Land macht der eine Salat, der andere Wurst usw. Und wird "getauscht". Wir versorgen das halbe Dorf z.B. mit Tomaten und Erdbeeren...ganz ohne Dünger, Pestiziden odet LKW, der das Zeug transportiert.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Und gerade die Pandemie hat gezeigt, dass trotz viel Verzicht der Effekt noch immer minimal ist...


Der Effekt war immens.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine CO2 Leichen im Keller, lesen statt zocken oder TV?


Relativierung...
Von dem Energiegehalt aus einem Liter Benzin kann ich gut 18 Stunden bei Volllast zocken.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Effekt war immens.
> 
> Relativierung...
> Von dem Energiegehalt aus einem Liter Benzin kann ich gut 18 Stunden bei Volllast zocken.











						Treibhausgasemissionen sinken 2020 um 8,7 Prozent - BMUV-Pressemitteilung
					

In Deutschland wurden im Jahr 2020 rund 739 Millionen Tonnen Treibhausgase freigesetzt – das sind rund 70 Millionen Tonnen oder 8,7 Prozent weniger als 2019. Das geht aus den Emissionsdaten des UBA hervor.




					www.bmu.de
				




8,7% in 2020, davon ist 1/3 auf Coronamaßnahmen zurückzuführen... immens?
Deutschland hat 2020 739 Millionen t CO2 freigesetzt, 70Mio weniger als noch 2019.
Gut, der Lockdown begann erst im März aber meine Definition von immens ist eine andere.

Klar, die anderen können sparen weil es bei Ihnen mehr bringt. Die anderen verfahren 1l Benzin also kann ich 18h zocken. Der Motorradfaher sagt auch "mein Fahrzeug braucht nur 4l/100km, da drüben der Porsche Fahrer, der sollte mal weniger fahren". Tempo 100 auf Autobahnen würde auch was bringen aber der Autofahrer sagt in Relation lohnt sich das einfach nicht.
Und natürlich muss man in Relation denken und die größten CO2 Quellen mit Priorität angehen.
Aber niemand will von seinem Kuchen etwas abgeben weil jeder sagt die anderen können aber viel mehr sparen.
Grundsätzlich hast du aber recht denke ich.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Die anderen verfahren 1l Benzin also kann ich 18h zocken


Es ist ja eben nicht nur ein Liter der Verfahren wird... 


Animaniac schrieb:


> Aber niemand will von seinem Kuchen etwas abgeben


Muss auch niemand... 
Derzeit isst aber jeder mehrere Kuchen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Ich stehe 100% für Klimaschutz aber ich bin nicht der Meinung das grüner Idealismus die Lösung bringt.
> Und nicht jeder kann im Home-Office arbeiten, son Golf 8 baut sich nicht vom Schreibtisch aus, ein Haus auch nicht und der Klemptner muss auch fahren.
> Jeder hat seine CO2 Leichen im Keller, lesen statt zocken oder TV?
> Trifft sicher nicht bei jedem auf Verständnis.


Wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus?
Wenn man nicht jetzt was ändert, wird es später noch teurer und das geht dann nur noch mit Verboten.
Und das wird passieren. In 50 Jahren fragen wir uns dann, wieso wir heute nichts geändert haben.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist ja eben nicht nur ein Liter der Verfahren wird...
> 
> Muss auch niemand...
> Derzeit isst aber jeder mehrere Kuchen.


Klar, es lässt sich beliebig hochrechnen, davon ab müsste der PC schon recht sparsam sein wenn man mit 8,5kWh 18h Volllast zocken will inkl. Monitor.
Ok, dann stell ich die Frage um, welchen Kuchen soll man denn abgeben und wer ist dazu bereit?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus?
> Wenn man nicht jetzt was ändert, wird es später noch teurer und das geht dann nur noch mit Verboten.
> Und das wird passieren. In 50 Jahren fragen wir uns dann, wieso wir heute nichts geändert haben.


Es gibt keine Alternative zum jetzt wirklich mal anfangen, das Resultat was uns droht ist eindeutig. Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen das nicht alle Lösungen "Home Office" für alle Probleme funktionieren. Wir hätten schon vor 40 Jahren anfangen müssen etwas zu ändern denn schon da hat die Wissenschaft auf diese Probleme hingewiesen.
_edit: Was ja auch geschehen ist, die Werte für den CO2 Ausstoß auf Bundesebene sind seit 1990 schon stark gesunken, aber von der schwarzen Klimanull sind wir noch immer weit weg._

Vielleicht wäre eine globale 1 Kind Politik der effektivste Weg aus dem Problem aber das sollte man nicht laut sagen, Ethik und so... Problem wäre dann nur wieder das unser gesamtes Finanzsystem darauf nicht ausgelegt ist, würde also auch nicht funktionieren. Wäre zudem auch nur wieder ein weiteres Verbot.
Erzähl doch mal jemanden er solle sein Smartphone länger als 2 Jahre nutzen und sein Auto länger als 4 Jahre fahren, fürs Klima... Ich ernte dafür meist nur Blicke als hab ich nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> PC schon recht sparsam sein wenn man mit 8,5kWh 18h Volllast zocken will inkl. Monitor.


Das geht schon, aber korrigieren wir eher mal auf 16h.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Ok, dann stell ich die Frage um, welchen Kuchen soll man denn abgeben und wer ist dazu bereit?


Wie gesagt, wer zur Arbeit pendeln muss, muss das nicht mit 10l/100km machen. 
Individualmobilität ist nötig, aber sie muss so sparsam wie nötig sein. 
Fliegen? 
Alle 3 Jahre mal statt 2 mal in einem Jahr. 
Etc

Alles was jetzt kommt wird eine riesige Herausforderung und als angehender Ingenieur freue ich mich darauf welchen Anteil Technik leisten wird, auch wenn Technik nicht reichen wird.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das geht schon, aber korrigieren wir eher mal auf 16h.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wer zur Arbeit pendeln muss, muss das nicht mit 10l/100km machen.
> Individualmobilität ist nötig, aber sie muss so sparsam wie nötig sein.
> ...


Einverstanden her angehender Ingenieur, auf 16h lasse ich mich ein, wir wollen ja hier auch nicht kleinkariert werden   Ich bin in meinem Leben (37) 4x geflogen, hab ich dann noch Guthaben gegenüber den 2x im Jahr Fliegern?

Ich arbeite nun seit über 10 Jahren als Ingenieur für Konstruktion und Entwicklung an Technologie. Als Leiter der technischen Abteilung habe ich großen Einfluss auf Energieverbraucher in unserem Unternehmen und bin stets bemüht Energie zu sparen. Gerade plane ich dafür eine komplette Abteilung umzubauen um sämtliche Prozesse effizienter zu gestalten, große schwere Maschinen mit großen Antrieben durch Technologie zu ersetzen die ohne Antriebe auskommt.
Das Problem ist es wird immer aufwändiger noch mehr Energie zu sparen, meine Vorgänger haben auch schon viel Zeit in Effizienzverbesserung gesteckt aber wir sind an einem Punkt an dem man den Aufwand für immer weniger Einsparung immer mehr erhöhen muss. Nicht selten das die Geldgeber uns Technikern den Hahn zudrehen weil einfach nicht wirtschaftlich. Aber die Welt nach dem Studium hat leider nicht mehr all zu viel von der wunderschönen Euphorie einer technischen Universität oder Hochschule. Umweltschutz spielt schon eine Rolle und so langsam kommt es in den Köpfen an aber das Geld dafür locker machen will trotzdem keiner.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> hab ich dann noch Guthaben gegenüber den 2x im Jahr Fliegern?


Ich fände eine Guthabenlösung zu bürokratisch. Du nicht? 


Animaniac schrieb:


> Nicht selten das die Geldgeber uns Technikern den Hahn zudrehen weil einfach nicht wirtschaftlich.


Ja das ist immer eine Frage der Politik oder? 
Ganz übertrieben:
Wie wirtschaftlich wäre Bahn Transport plötzlich wenn Diesel 5€ pro Liter kostet? 

Oder ohne Klima? Wenn man jedem Fahrer aus Osteuropa deutsche Löhne zahlen müsste.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich fände eine Guthabenlösung zu bürokratisch. Du nicht?
> 
> Ja das ist immer eine Frage der Politik oder?
> Ganz übertrieben:
> ...


Die Guthabenlösung war Spaß  
Bei aller Ernsthaftigkeit des Themas sollte dieser doch nicht zu kurz kommen.

Natürlich sind die Probleme die wir haben Folgen von wirtschaftlichem handeln. Unsere Politik hat doch dafür gesorgt, dass eine LKW Flotte wirtschaftlicher zu betreiben ist als die Bahn. Mit 5€/Liter bestrafe ich aber auch den Pendler der sich gerade einen sparsamen Diesel gekauft hat.

Wenn die Fahrer nach deutschen Löhnen bezahlt werden müssen geht die Firma halt nach Osteuropa.
Am Ende muss es billig sein und es gibt immer jemanden der sagt ich fahre es die für weniger von A nach B. Auf der anderen Seite erwartet der online Besteller sein Paket auch spätestens 24h nach Bestellaufgabe. Transporte sammeln und per Bahn verschicken? Nein, das Produkt muss morgen da sein. Zumal jeder € in einer Wertschöpfungskette am Ende vom Kunden bezahlt werden muss und das will der Kunde ja auch nicht.

Bei allen Ideologien und guten Vorsätzen entscheiden üder diese Dinge noch immer Menschen die das Geld verwalten. Und ich wiederhole mich wenn ich sage "wenn wir alles teuer machen lachen sich andere ins Fäustchen und nutzen Ihre Chance". Vorbildfunktion von Deutschland hin oder her, das Spiel müssen alle mitspielen.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Ok, dann stell ich die Frage um, welchen Kuchen soll man denn abgeben und wer ist dazu bereit?


Rhabarberkuchen geb ich gern ab...der ist ekelhaft.^^


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Rhabarberkuchen geb ich gern ab...der ist ekelhaft.^^


Guck und genau da liegt das Problem, ich mag Rhabarberkuchen.
Ich könnte dafür Rosenkohl abgeben, der schmeckt nicht mal ohne Kuchen 

Aber ganz stumpf liegt genau hier das Problem, man ist bereit auf das zu verzichten was man eh nicht mag.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> *Die Guthabenlösung war Spaß*
> Bei aller Ernsthaftigkeit des Themas sollte dieser doch nicht zu kurz kommen.


Das wird ein sehr sehr ernsthaftes Problen werden, man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, Jan Fleischhauer und Ulrike Herrmanns waren bei Maischberger in diesem Punkt völlig einer Meinung!
Ich persönlich weiss jedenfalls nicht wie man es lösen könnte und das nur noch Reiche in Zukunft sich Flüge leisten können, wäre für eine freiheitliche Gesellschaft wohl nur schwer zu ertragen. Will man Kontigente einführen,
könnte das nur funktionieren, wenn es z.B. für den ganzen Euro Raum gilt, sonst fährt der, der es sich leisten kann, halt in das nächste Nachbarland und steigt dort in die Maschine.

Man sollte bei dem ganzen Thema mal abstrahieren woher diese Gesellschaft kommt, Adel und Ständegesellschaft, industrielle Revolution langsammer Begin der Teilhabe und dann weitermachen bis heute, bzgl Mobilität und individueller Möglichkeiten von Mobilität, sozialer und gesellschaftlicher *Teilhabe.*

Wenn das zurück gedrängt wird, mit Verbots- , Kontigents oder anderen Maßnahmen, bin ich mal gespannt was es für ein hauen und stechen geben wird. Man sieht ja schon bei der derzeitigen Impfung wie das Hauen und Stechen abgeht, das wäre dann nur ein sehr kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das, was auf uns zukommen wird.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wird ein sehr sehr ernsthaftes Problen werden, man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, Jan Fleischhauer und Ulrike Herrmanns waren bei Maischberger in diesem Punkt völlig einer Meinung!
> Ich persönlich weiss jedenfalls nicht wie man es lösen könnte und das nur noch Reiche in Zukunft sich Flüge leisten können, wäre für eine freiheitliche Gesellschaft wohl nur schwer zu ertragen. Will man Kontigente einführen,
> könnte das nur funktionieren, wenn es z.B. für den ganzen Euro Raum gilt, sonst fährt der, der es sich leisten kann, halt in das nächste Nachbarland und steigt dort in die Maschine.
> 
> ...


Ich habe für dieses Thema auch keine Lösung und es sollte *das Thema* sein.
Denn dieses Thema bedroht unserer Existenz und die vieler anderer Arten auf diesem Planeten. Man kann die Zeit aber nicht einfach vor die Zeit der Industrialisierung zurückdrehen wenn man gleichzeitig 8 Mrd Menschen versorgen muss.

Guck dir an was passiert ist als der erste Corona Lockdown beschlossen wurde.
Querdenken sag ich dazu nur, Extremisten der rechten und linken Szene plus Esoteriker und Impfgegner bis hin zu Coronaleugnern. Geb denen Mistgabeln und Fackeln und sie stürmen den Reichstag (achnee ist ja schon passiert).

Das waren alles Einschränkungen die meiner Meinung nach noch harmlos waren. Hat mir nicht wehgetan mal ein Jahr zu Hause mit meiner Frau zu verbringen. Lass mal die ersten Ernten ausfallen, dann hat Querdenken mal einen richtigen Grund zu jammern. (Zumindest braucht man dann kein Klopapier wenn das Futter knapp wird)

Es wird harte Einschnitte geben, entweder politisch beschlossen oder von der Natur erzwungen. Beides wird wehtun aber die Natur wird wenig Gnade zeigen und härter zuschlagen.

Und ja, die Reichen werden bis zuletzt Wege finden ihren Willen trotzdem zu bekommen.
Geld regiert die Welt - ein Hoch auf das Kapitalozän


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Wenn die Fahrer nach deutschen Löhnen bezahlt werden müssen geht die Firma halt nach Osteuropa.


Das ist doch grade der Fall 
Inzwischen sind ja sogar dir Fahrer aus dem Osten der EU zu teuer also nimmt man Ukrainer. 
Und das könnte man verhindern. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich weiss jedenfalls nicht wie man es lösen könnte und das nur noch Reiche in Zukunft sich Flüge leisten können, wäre für eine freiheitliche Gesellschaft wohl nur schwer zu ertragen.


Wie löst man das Problem, dass nur Reiche sich Privatjets leisten können? 
Ach das sieht niemand als Problem an oder? 

Es gäbe noch eine Lösung, eine Art Auslosung. 
Das wäre zumindest fair über alle Gesellschaften verteilt. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sieht ja schon bei der derzeitigen Impfung wie das Hauen und Stechen abgeht, das wäre dann nur ein sehr kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das, was auf uns zukommen wird.


Ja das ist aber ein Problem unserer Gesellschaft und nicht unserer Spezies. 

In China könntest du Impfungen nach Social Score verteilen, Hauen und Stechen hättest du nicht...


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja das ist aber ein Problem unserer Gesellschaft und nicht unserer Spezies.
> 
> In China könntest du Impfungen nach Social Score verteilen, Hauen und Stechen hättest du nicht...


Ehrlich, du glaubst den "Mist"? NAtürlich ist es ein Problem der Spezies, da der Mensch zwar sozial ist, aber eben nicht nur, er ist auch egoistisch
Du hast nur das Hauen und Stechen nicht, weil es Einschüchterung bis hin zum möglichen Tod gibt, ansonsten würden sich die Chinesen haar genauso verhalten wie wir.
Außerdem unterliegst du einem Zirkelschluss, denn deine Rechte wurden erkämpft und stehen im GG (für Deutschland) und sind nur mit 2/3 Mehrheit zu ändern und wer möchte bitte in einem autoritären Staat leben.
Ich jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast nur das Hauen und Stechen nicht, weil es Einschüchterung bis hin zum möglichen Tod gibt, ansonsten würden sich die Chinesen haar genauso verhalten wie wir.


Wette dagegen.
Sieh dir an wie sich Japaner und Südkoreaner verhalten. Das sind Demokratien,
moderne Gesellschaften und sehr sehr dicht besiedelt.
Hier reden sie von Maskendiktatur und dort? Da haben sie es schon vor Corona gemacht.

Das war übrigens kein Pro/Contra sondern einfach nur ein->Faktisch ist es möglich


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Japan ist was Diskussionskultur an geht aber auch eher ein schwaches Beispiel:








						Tokyo Olympics: Why people are afraid to show support for the Games
					

Some Japanese - including athletes - are afraid to come forward and show support for the Olympics.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Ich sehe den Widerspruch nicht, ich sagte ja nicht, dass es keine Demos gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und die KFZ-Steuer und Versicherung scheint sich bei Dir aus der Luft zu finanzieren.
> Bei 200-800€ regulärer Service in 24 Monaten scheints du auch mit einem Fahrrad gerechnet zu haben...bei Pendlern geht der Service dann ehet nach Km statt nach Zeit.



Es ist keine 3 Wochen her, da habe ich in einer Vertragswerkstatt einer zum obersten Ende des Preisspektrums gehörenden Marke exakt 621 € gezahlt, um wieder 24 Monate Ruhe zu haben. Und das für ein Fahrzeug, dass explizit für Langstreckenfahrten mit zwei Personen und Camping-Gepäck für mehrere Wochen ausgewählt wurde. Wer mit einem zum Pendeln angemessen Kleinwagen eines günstigen Herstellers oder gar ein Microcar in eine frei Werkstatt geht, zahlt ein Drittel oder weniger. Meine Zahlen wahren also gemessen am Bedarf schon angesetzt. Und wenn du mehr als 15 Mm im Jahr pendelst, dann verbessert sich die Gleichung sogar noch. (wobei 60 km pro Tag bereits überdurchschnittlich viel sind. Also durchschnittliche KFZ-Fahrstrecke werden gerne -fahrradfreundliche- 13 km genannt, also 26 km pendeln pro Tag.) Die Subventionen gibt es ja pro Kilometer, die Wartungskosten fallen dagegen teilweise pro Zeit an. Fährt man mehr in gleicher Zeit verbessert sich also das Verhältnis zwischen Einnahmen und Ausgaben. Das gilt erst recht für die paar 100 € Steuern und Versicherung im Jahr, die ich mangels Bedeutung relativ zu den anderen Kosten tatsächlich komplett ausgeblendet habe. Ein Problem haben eher Leute mit deutlich unter 15 Mm pro Jahr, denn die müssen nach 24 Monaten trotzdem zum Service, haben aber deutlich weniger Pendlerpauschale abgezockt.

Zu den Anschaffungskosten: Wenn der Wertverlust deines Autos binnen 24 Monaten bei 100% liegt, dann hat es hoffentlich weitaus weniger gekostet als 3000 € (und du kannst dir dann den Service sparen  .) Wenn man eine Lebenserwartung von 150 Mm rechnet, bevor teure Reparaturen anstehen, wäre man bei 30000 € einbehaltenen Subventionen aus der Staatskasse abzüglich Service. Klar, ein Neuwagen wird da sehr knapp, aber ich sprach ja auch "von günstig und gebraucht". Betrachtet man die zweite Hälfte dieser Lebensdauer hat man immer noch 15000 € über 5 Jahre, davon gehen bei einer günstigen Werkstatt vielleicht 1000 € für Pflicht-Service weg, rechnen wir nochmal 2000 für Steuern und Versicherung. Für 13000 € kriegt man sogar sehr locker einen Kleinwagen mit 75 Mm auf der Uhr, den man dann bis 150 Mm weiterfährt. Meinen letzten Wagen war habe ich bei 90 Mm für 9000 € gekauft und bei 220 Mm für 1000 € wieder verkauft. Das waren also 6 Cent pro km "Auto-haben-Kosten". Dazu kamen rund 0,085 l Benzin, bei 1,40 € pro Liter also 12 Cent Spritkosten pro gefahrenem km – wären wir bei 18 Cent zzgl. Service zzgl. Steuern zzgl. Reparaturen (bei mir pro km natürlich weitaus teurer, weil ich eben mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre und deswegen über diese Strecke 15 Jahre altersbedingte Maßnahmen bezahlen musste) . Selbst das wäre also beinahe aus einer Pendlerpauschale komplett zu finanzieren gewesen - aber die Karre war ein Passat, groß genug für die vier Pendler(-pauschalen) auf einmal.




seahawk schrieb:


> Edit: Abgesehen davon bringen fast alle Maßnahmen auch im lokalen Umfeld Verbesserungen. Weniger Flüge bedeuten zwangsläufig weniger Lärm für die Menschen in der Einflugschneise. Tempo 100 bedeutet weniger Lärm, weniger NOx, weniger Verkehrstote.



Letzteres nur da, wo bislang in großem Maße mehr als Tempo 100 gefahren wird und das ist gerade da nicht der Fall, wo viele Menschen vom Lärm betroffen sind oder wo die meisten tödlichen Unfälle stattfinden. Und schon gar nicht da, wo viel NOx entsteht, denn bei gleichmäßigem Fahren ab einer gewissen Leistung kriegt man das sehr gut technisch in den Griff. Versagen tut die Abgasreinigung vor allem im Stadtverkehr. (Korrigiere mich, wenn Tempo 100 innerorts vorschlagen wolltest  )




RyzA schrieb:


> Die Grünen hatten solche Themen schon vor 30-40 Jahren. Das stimmt. Und wurden deswegen als "Öko-Partei" belächelt.



Oder gewählt...




Animaniac schrieb:


> Ja, aus ökologischer Sicht sicher sinnvoll. Aber ob das für jeden möglich ist oder ob das auch jeder möchte ist eine andere Frage. Ich will aus meinem Heimatort nicht weg und viele meiner Freunde auch nicht.



Na dann bleibt doch in eurem Heimatort, wenn ihr ihn so toll findet - und arbeitet da auch. An einem bestimten Ort zu leben erfordert kein Pendeln. Kritisch wird es nur, wenn man einen Job möchte, den es nur in anderen Orten gibt. Orten, die genau deswegen weniger attraktiv sind, weil dort die Bedingungen für solche Jobs herrschen. Hier beides haben zu wollen ist schlichtweg Rosinenpickerei und Degradierung anderer Menschen, die es nicht so machen, zu Menschen zweiter Klasse.
Nun leben wir nicht in einer klassenlosen Gesellschaft und dieser Mechanismus, es anderen schlechter gehen zu lassen, ist nur einer von vielen. Aber wieso sollte die Mehrheit die Folgekosten tragen? Oder gar noch zuschießen? Wer den Luxus eines Bessergestellten genießen will, der muss im Kapitalismus eben auch mehr dafür bezahlen. Und nichts anderes bedeutet eine Einpreisung der Folgekosten in die Spritpreise und eine Abschaffung der Pendlerpauschale: Die finanzielle Auszeichnung als Luxus von etwas, dass energetisch und materialistisch ein Luxus ist. (=etwas, dass nur für einen kleinen Teil der Gesellschaft tragbar wäre, aber das sich alle wünschen)




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso verhindert sie dann die Klimawende?



Weil "sich zu Zielen bekennen" eben ausdrücklich etwas anderes als "sich zu Maßnahmen bekennen" ist? Einige mögen das vergessen haben, aber das Pariser Abkommen war eine bittere Enttäuschung wertloser Absichtserklärungen, dass an Stelle echter Fortschritte beschlossen wurde.




Animaniac schrieb:


> Das Problem ist es wird immer aufwändiger noch mehr Energie zu sparen, meine Vorgänger haben auch schon viel Zeit in Effizienzverbesserung gesteckt aber wir sind an einem Punkt an dem man den Aufwand für immer weniger Einsparung immer mehr erhöhen muss. Nicht selten das die Geldgeber uns Technikern den Hahn zudrehen weil einfach nicht wirtschaftlich.





Animaniac schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Probleme die wir haben Folgen von wirtschaftlichem handeln. Unsere Politik hat doch dafür gesorgt, dass eine LKW Flotte wirtschaftlicher zu betreiben ist als die Bahn. Mit 5€/Liter bestrafe ich aber auch den Pendler der sich gerade einen sparsamen Diesel gekauft hat.
> 
> Wenn die Fahrer nach deutschen Löhnen bezahlt werden müssen geht die Firma halt nach Osteuropa.
> Am Ende muss es billig sein und es gibt immer jemanden der sagt ich fahre es die für weniger von A nach B. Auf der anderen Seite erwartet der online Besteller sein Paket auch spätestens 24h nach Bestellaufgabe. Transporte sammeln und per Bahn verschicken? Nein, das Produkt muss morgen da sein. Zumal jeder € in einer Wertschöpfungskette am Ende vom Kunden bezahlt werden muss und das will der Kunde ja auch nicht.



"nicht wirtschaftlich", "wirtschaftlicher", "billig", "jeder € zählt" - merkste was? Solange es nicht ums Geld geht, tut sich auch nichts. Also muss man dafür sorgen, dass Klimaschädliches Verhalten auch in € das ist, was es eben ist: zu teuer um damit weiterzumachen. Und ratzfatz ist es dann nämlich "wirtschaftlich", Energie zu sparen, sobald man die nicht mehr verschenkt.




Eckism schrieb:


> Rhabarberkuchen geb ich gern ab...der ist ekelhaft.^^


Wir haben einen Deal!



Animaniac schrieb:


> Guck und genau da liegt das Problem, ich mag Rhabarberkuchen.
> Ich könnte dafür Rosenkohl abgeben, der schmeckt nicht mal ohne Kuchen



Wir haben keinen Deal. Wir haben eine ... Konkurrenzsituation...


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist keine 3 Wochen her, da habe ich in einer Vertragswerkstatt einer zum obersten Ende des Preisspektrums gehörenden Marke exakt 621 € gezahlt, um wieder 24 Monate Ruhe zu haben. Und das für ein Fahrzeug, dass explizit für Langstreckenfahrten mit zwei Personen und Camping-Gepäck für mehrere Wochen ausgewählt wurde. Wer mit einem zum Pendeln angemessen Kleinwagen eines günstigen Herstellers oder gar ein Microcar in eine frei Werkstatt geht, zahlt ein Drittel oder weniger. Meine Zahlen wahren also gemessen am Bedarf schon angesetzt. Und wenn du mehr als 15 Mm im Jahr pendelst, dann verbessert sich die Gleichung sogar noch. (wobei 60 km pro Tag bereits überdurchschnittlich viel sind. Also durchschnittliche KFZ-Fahrstrecke werden gerne -fahrradfreundliche- 13 km genannt, also 26 km pendeln pro Tag.) Die Subventionen gibt es ja pro Kilometer, die Wartungskosten fallen dagegen teilweise pro Zeit an. Fährt man mehr in gleicher Zeit verbessert sich also das Verhältnis zwischen Einnahmen und Ausgaben. Das gilt erst recht für die paar 100 € Steuern und Versicherung im Jahr, die ich mangels Bedeutung relativ zu den anderen Kosten tatsächlich komplett ausgeblendet habe. Ein Problem haben eher Leute mit deutlich unter 15 Mm pro Jahr, denn die müssen nach 24 Monaten trotzdem zum Service, haben aber deutlich weniger Pendlerpauschale abgezockt.
> 
> Zu den Anschaffungskosten: Wenn der Wertverlust deines Autos binnen 24 Monaten bei 100% liegt, dann hat es hoffentlich weitaus weniger gekostet als 3000 € (und du kannst dir dann den Service sparen  .) Wenn man eine Lebenserwartung von 150 Mm rechnet, bevor teure Reparaturen anstehen, wäre man bei 30000 € einbehaltenen Subventionen aus der Staatskasse abzüglich Service. Klar, ein Neuwagen wird da sehr knapp, aber ich sprach ja auch "von günstig und gebraucht". Betrachtet man die zweite Hälfte dieser Lebensdauer hat man immer noch 15000 € über 5 Jahre, davon gehen bei einer günstigen Werkstatt vielleicht 1000 € für Pflicht-Service weg, rechnen wir nochmal 2000 für Steuern und Versicherung. Für 13000 € kriegt man sogar sehr locker einen Kleinwagen mit 75 Mm auf der Uhr, den man dann bis 150 Mm weiterfährt. Meinen letzten Wagen war habe ich bei 90 Mm für 9000 € gekauft und bei 220 Mm für 1000 € wieder verkauft. Das waren also 6 Cent pro km "Auto-haben-Kosten". Dazu kamen rund 0,085 l Benzin, bei 1,40 € pro Liter also 12 Cent Spritkosten pro gefahrenem km – wären wir bei 18 Cent zzgl. Service zzgl. Steuern zzgl. Reparaturen (bei mir pro km natürlich weitaus teurer, weil ich eben mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre und deswegen über diese Strecke 15 Jahre altersbedingte Maßnahmen bezahlen musste) . Selbst das wäre also beinahe aus einer Pendlerpauschale komplett zu finanzieren gewesen - aber die Karre war ein Passat, groß genug für die vier Pendler(-pauschalen) auf einmal.


Wenn du so wenige Km fährst ist mir das klar, das es da nicht teuer wird. Da bekommt ein Auto ja eher Standschäden ^^
Ich wusste halt nicht, das es Leute gibt, die sich für lächerliche 15.000Km Jahresleistung überhaupt ein Auto zu legen...ich bin zwischen 55.000-60.000Km. (auf 2 Autos verteilt).


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Als Pendlerpauschale darfst du dafür 9.000€ (Entfernung zum Arbeitsplatz × Tages 0,30€, also bei 60tkm von und zur Arbeit 30.000×0,3€),  von der Steuer absetzen.
Und jetzt erklären mir mal welches Auto du damit nicht unterhalten kannst.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich wusste halt nicht, das es Leute gibt, die sich für lächerliche 15.000Km Jahresleistung überhaupt ein Auto zu legen...


Das sind ja eben die Leute, die täglich bis zu 100 km zur Arbeit und zurück sowie ab und zu mal in den Urlaub fahren und dabei jeweils Ziele haben, die mit dem ÖPNV einfach nicht erreichbar sind. Also gar nicht mal so wenige.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Als Pendlerpauschale darfst du dafür 9.000€ (Entfernung zum Arbeitsplatz × Tages 0,30€, also bei 60tkm von und zur Arbeit 30.000×0,3€),  von der Steuer absetzen.
> Und jetzt erklären mir mal welches Auto du damit nicht unterhalten kannst.


Ich fahre ja nicht außschließlich nur zur Arbeit und zurück. Alleine die Spritkosten sind bei ca. 9700€, 2 x Ölwechsel zu je. 500€, 2 mal Service zu je 480€, 1 mal Bremsen komplett 1000€(mach ich selbst) und einen Satz Reifen, noch mal 800€-1000€.
Und dann kommen halt noch Reparaturen dazu...ja, nen Audi ist schon ein teurer Spaß...
Allerdings bin ich auch nicht die Norm, das ist mir bewusst.
Ich fahre im übrigen Montags zur Arbeit und Freitags Heim, ich bin schon so vernünftig, das ich in Hotels wohne...


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das sind ja eben die Leute, die täglich bis zu 100 km zur Arbeit und zurück sowie ab und zu mal in den Urlaub fahren und dabei jeweils Ziele haben, die mit dem ÖPNV einfach nicht erreichbar sind. Also gar nicht mal so wenige.


Bei 15.000Km fahren die garantiert nicht täglich bis zu 100Km zur Arbeit und zurück und dann auch noch in den Urlaub...es sei denn, die arbeiten nur 3 Tage die Woche.
Ich kenne nicht einen, der so wenig fährt, ich muss mal meinen Versicherungsmenschen fragen, wie die Quote bei den Kilometern so ist.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja nicht außschließlich nur zur Arbeit und zurück.


Dann sind deine Kosten natürlich auch nicht nur auf das Pendeln zurück zu führen.
Und dass du anscheinend 10l Super auf 100km verpulverst ist halt auch weit entfernt von sparsam.
-> Nichts von dem was du schreibst ist als Gegenargument zu der Aufstellung von @ruyven_macaran zu gebrauchen weil du über etwas vollkommen Anderes fabulierst.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann sind deine Kosten natürlich auch nicht nur auf das Pendeln zurück zu führen.
> Und dass du anscheinend 10l Super auf 100km verpulverst ist halt auch weit entfernt von sparsam.
> -> Nichts von dem was du schreibst ist als Gegenargument zu der Aufstellung von @ruyven_macaran zu gebrauchen weil du über etwas vollkommen Anderes fabulierst.


Ich schrieb ja, ich bin nicht die Norm, aber manche denken halt, man wird reich, wenn das bisschen Pendlerpauschale bekommt, und das stimmt halt nicht...unbedingt. Mit meinem ollen Honda, der nix Wert war/ist, der keine Wartungskosten hat, bis auf die 24.95€ Ölwechsel pro Jahr und vielleicht mal ein paar neue Scheibenwischer in 2 Jahren, da hab ich natürlich auch ein bisschen plus gemacht, aber nicht, das sich die Strapazen beim "pendeln" lohnen würden. Man ist ewig unterwegs und im Sommer schwitzt man Kiloweise das Wasser aus den Poren...da lohnen sich die paar € extra nicht wirklich.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bei 15.000Km fahren die garantiert nicht täglich bis zu 100Km zur Arbeit und zurück und dann auch noch in den Urlaub...es sei denn, die arbeiten nur 3 Tage die Woche.
> Ich kenne nicht einen, der so wenig fährt, ich muss mal meinen Versicherungsmenschen fragen, wie die Quote bei den Kilometern so ist.


Ich hatte aber vorher auch nur grob überschlagen. Noch einmal detailliert: Eine Arbeitswoche hat für die meisten Leute fünf Tage. Ein Jahr hat 52 Wochen. Das macht also abzüglich Urlaub und Feiertagen rund 230 Tage, an denen zur Arbeit gependelt wird. Bei 15.000 Kilometern Fahrleistung wären das dann _garantierte_ 65 Kilometer regelmäßige Fahrstrecke.

Gut, nicht ganz 100 Kilometer und Urlaub ist da auch noch nicht drin, aber die wenigsten reizen meine erstgenannten "bis zu 100 Kilometer" aus. Meine Frau pendelt täglich 60 Kilometer mit dem Fahrzeug, mit dem wir auch in den Urlaub fahren und sonstige Besorgungen erledigen. Die Kiste kommt auf etwas über 18.000 Kilometer jährlich - mehr als 15.000 Kilometer, aber immer noch weit weg von dem, was du an Strecke schrubbst.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na dann bleibt doch in eurem Heimatort, wenn ihr ihn so toll findet - und arbeitet da auch. An einem bestimten Ort zu leben erfordert kein Pendeln. Kritisch wird es nur, wenn man einen Job möchte, den es nur in anderen Orten gibt. Orten, die genau deswegen weniger attraktiv sind, weil dort die Bedingungen für solche Jobs herrschen. Hier beides haben zu wollen ist schlichtweg Rosinenpickerei und Degradierung anderer Menschen, die es nicht so machen, zu Menschen zweiter Klasse.
> Nun leben wir nicht in einer klassenlosen Gesellschaft und dieser Mechanismus, es anderen schlechter gehen zu lassen, ist nur einer von vielen. Aber wieso sollte die Mehrheit die Folgekosten tragen? Oder gar noch zuschießen? Wer den Luxus eines Bessergestellten genießen will, der muss im Kapitalismus eben auch mehr dafür bezahlen. Und nichts anderes bedeutet eine Einpreisung der Folgekosten in die Spritpreise und eine Abschaffung der Pendlerpauschale: Die finanzielle Auszeichnung als Luxus von etwas, dass energetisch und materialistisch ein Luxus ist. (=etwas, dass nur für einen kleinen Teil der Gesellschaft tragbar wäre, aber das sich alle wünschen)


Ich bin gegen die Pendlerpauschale (Subventionen im Allgemeinen) aber ich hätte gerne Alternativen zum Auto, sei es Bahn, Bus oder gar gut ausgebaute Radwege. Pauschal zu sagen zieht dort hin wo es die Arbeit gibt ist etwas plumb formuliert. Das Landleben sorgt für die Versorgung der Ballungszentren, das wäre ähnlich als würde man sagen zieht dort hin wo es was zu Essen gibt dann muss man es nicht in die Stadt karren.
Es gibt auch Orte die mehr Arbeitsplätze als Wohnraum bieten, Wolfsburg zum Beispiel.
Es kann gar nicht jeder VW Mitarbeiter in WOB wohnen selbst wenn sie es alle wollen würden.
Ja, Landleben ist Luxus und ja Luxus kostet, vollkommen klar.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich wusste halt nicht, das es Leute gibt, die sich für lächerliche 15.000Km Jahresleistung überhaupt ein Auto zu legen...


Du wirst lachen ich hab für vtl. 2500km Jahresleistung sogar 2 Autos 
Wobei der eine ein Oldtimer ist und der andere ein Überbleibsel aus Zeiten in denen ich noch zur Arbeit fahren musste, verkaufen lohnt sich aber nicht und gelegentlich braucht man halt doch mal ein Auto.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nicht wirtschaftlich", "wirtschaftlicher", "billig", "jeder € zählt" - merkste was? Solange es nicht ums Geld geht, tut sich auch nichts. Also muss man dafür sorgen, dass Klimaschädliches Verhalten auch in € das ist, was es eben ist: zu teuer um damit weiterzumachen. Und ratzfatz ist es dann nämlich "wirtschaftlich", Energie zu sparen, sobald man die nicht mehr verschenkt.


Natürlich, da bin ich vollkommen bei dir. Ich hab den Vorschlag gemacht auf dem Betriebsgelänge Photovoltaik zu installieren, ich glaub es waren 5000m². Findet kein Interesse, der Strom vom Energieversorger ist zu billig, Industrietarif. Aber ich kann das nicht Pauschal auf alles herunterbrechen, jedenfalls nicht von heute auf morgen und nicht ohne eine echte Alternative zu bieten. Dank CO2 Abgabe tut sich ja schon was in der Industrie und solche Maßnahmen werden zunehmend attraktiver. Wobei ich mich da immer frage warum der Strom für die Industrie so billig ist und ich zu Hause 30Cent/kWh bezahlen soll. Für Privatpersonen gestaltet sich das aber oft nicht so einfach, eine Heizung lässt sich oftmals nicht einfach so auf klimafreundlich umbauen und auch mit Fördergelder (wieder eine Subvention vom Staat) ist das für viele nicht finanzierbar.
Für mittelständische Betriebe ist es ebenfalls eine schwere Herausforderung und wir dürfen nicht vergessen die Konkurrenz schläft nicht auf Bäumen, am Ende schlägt sich das auf die Preise für Endverbraucher nieder und der kauft dann halt nicht mehr das Produkt aus Europa sondern aus Fernost.

Find ich gut wie angeregt hier über das Thema diskutiert wird. 10 Leute 10 Meinungen aber so ist das und so muss es sein


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2021)

Salve,

die durchschnittliche Fahrleistung eines PKWs in Deutschland 2019 beträgt 11.733 Kilometer nach Check24








						Jährliche Fahrleistung 2021: So viel fahren Deutsche  |
					

Wie viel Deutsche pro Jahr fahren, hat Check24 in einer Auswertung erhoben: die jährliche Fahrleistung 2021 – aufgeschlüsselt nach Antriebsform!




					www.autozeitung.de
				












						Jährliche Fahrleistung des PKW in Deutschland 2021 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2021 gab es in der deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung ab 14 Jahren rund fünf Millionen Personen, die pro Jahr mehr als 20.000 Kilometer mit ihrem PKW fuhren.




					de.statista.com


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich da immer frage warum der Strom für die Industrie so billig ist und ich zu Hause 30Cent/kWh bezahlen soll.


Kurz: Die CDU (mit FDP)...
Lang: Seit der EEG-Novelle 2012 kann sich quasi jeder Betrieb der für etwas mehr als die Beleuchtung Strom braucht von der EEG-Zulage befreien lassen.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber vorher auch nur grob überschlagen. Noch einmal detailliert: Eine Arbeitswoche hat für die meisten Leute fünf Tage. Ein Jahr hat 52 Wochen. Das macht also abzüglich Urlaub und Feiertagen rund 230 Tage, an denen zur Arbeit gependelt wird. Bei 15.000 Kilometern Fahrleistung wären das dann _garantierte_ 65 Kilometer regelmäßige Fahrstrecke.
> 
> Gut, nicht ganz 100 Kilometer und Urlaub ist da auch noch nicht drin, aber die wenigsten reizen meine erstgenannten "bis zu 100 Kilometer" aus. Meine Frau pendelt täglich 60 Kilometer mit dem Fahrzeug, mit dem wir auch in den Urlaub fahren und sonstige Besorgungen erledigen. Die Kiste kommt auf etwas über 18.000 Kilometer jährlich - mehr als 15.000 Kilometer, aber immer noch weit weg von dem, was du an Strecke schrubbst.


Ich arbeite halt in ganz Deutschland, da ist man auch mal ein paar Meter weiter weg...mein Wohnort ist allerding fast in der Mitte von Deutschland, von daher eigentlich perfekt. Dazu kommt, das meine Schwester(und Patenkind) hinter Hamburg wohnen, da kommt natürlich auch noch einiges an Strecke dazu.



Animaniac schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen ich hab für vtl. 2500km Jahresleistung sogar 2 Autos
> Wobei der eine ein Oldtimer ist und der andere ein Überbleibsel aus Zeiten in denen ich noch zur Arbeit fahren musste, verkaufen lohnt sich aber nicht und gelegentlich braucht man halt doch mal ein Auto.


Ich hab auch 2 Autos, wobei mein oller 20 Jahre alter Honda schon zur Familie gehört. Den fahre ich auch momentan nur im Dunstkreis der Wohnung...
Es geht ja drum, das man sich für ein paar Meter Arbeitsweg extra ein Auto anschafft, wenn eins...oder 2 vorhanden sind und das Herz hängt dran ist das für mich in Ordnung, ist bei mir ja nicht anders.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> die durchschnittliche Fahrleistung eines PKWs in Deutschland 2019 beträgt 11.733 Kilometer nach Check24
> 
> ...


Dann gehöre ich also zu einer Minderheit und ihr dürft mir nicht Widersprechen...sonst fühle ich mich Diskriminiert und das dürft ihr nicht.

Da haben wir es also...*ICH HAB RECHT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Don-71 (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kurz: Die CDU (mit FDP)...
> Lang: Seit der EEG-Novelle 2012 kann sich quasi jeder Betrieb der für etwas mehr als die Beleuchtung Strom braucht von der EEG-Zulage befreien lassen.


Ist klar!
Für 2020 haben 2156 Unternehmen einen Antrag auf Befreiung gestellt, dazu sind die Voraussetzungen im § 64 EEG ziemlich genau geregelt.
Ach ja 2019 gab es in Deutschland ungefähr 3,29 Millionen steuerpflichtige Unternehmen. Davon 330000 mit mehr als 10 Mitarbeitern So viel zu deinen Behauptungen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> die durchschnittliche Fahrleistung eines PKWs in Deutschland 2019 beträgt 11.733 Kilometer nach Check24


Bei sowas würde ich gerne mal den Median sehen. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn das stimmt kann der durchschnittliche Deutsche fast alles mit dem Fahrrad (rechtlich gesehen, nicht nur 2 Räder) machen


----------



## Eckism (16. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei sowas würde ich gerne mal den Median sehen.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn das stimmt kann der durchschnittliche Deutsche fast alles mit dem Fahrrad (rechtlich gesehen, nicht nur 2 Räder) machen


Glaube keiner Statistik, die nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
Wenn ich einen 14 Jährigen frage, wieviel Km er im Jahr mit seinem Auto fährt, und er sagt 10.000Km...dann gucke ich wie jeder andere auch wahrscheilich recht blöd.^^
Dazu kommt, Vielfahrer konnten nicht befragt werden...sie waren schließlich unterwegs.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist klar!
> Für 2020 haben 2156 Unternehmen einen Antrag auf Befreiung gestellt, dazu sind die Voraussetzungen im § 64 EEG ziemlich genau geregelt.
> Ach ja 2019 gab es in Deutschland ungefähr 3,29 Millionen steuerpflichtige Unternehmen. Davon 330000 mit mehr als 10 Mitarbeitern So viel zu deinen Behauptungen.


Die befreiten Unternehmen verbrauchen mehr als 100TWH der insgesamt ca. 600TWH die in Deutschland pro Jahr gebraucht werden.
Die Umstellung von 2012 hat dabei für eine ca. Verdopplung der Anzahl der befreiten Unternehmen gesorgt.
Also nein, vernachlässigbar ist das auf garkeinen Fall.


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn das stimmt kann der durchschnittliche Deutsche fast alles mit dem Fahrrad (rechtlich gesehen, nicht nur 2 Räder) machen


Vieles ließe sich auch sicher mit dem Fahrrad machen aber der durchschnittliche Deutsche ist leider faul und bequem. Wenn ich am Wochenende zum Bäcker radel um Brötchen zu holen bin ich der einzige mit dem Rad. Da wird auch für 1,5km zum Bäcker halt das Auto genommen. Ein Kollege von mir fährt täglich 2,5km mit dem Auto zur Arbeit (einfache Strecke), er weiß  auch dass das bescheuert ist aber das Rad nimmt er trotzdem nicht.
Wie bereits erwähnt, man kann leider nicht unterscheiden wer aufs Auto angewiesen ist und wer zu bequem ist, dann wäre eine Regulierung über den Preis sinnvoll.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die befreiten Unternehmen verbrauchen mehr als 100TWH der insgesamt ca. 600TWH die in Deutschland pro Jahr gebraucht werden.


Also werden die Hauptverbraucher mit günstigem Strom versorgt was man dann mit der CO2 Abgabe wieder relativiert... Ein Hoch auf die Bürokratie.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Vieles ließe sich auch sicher mit dem Fahrrad machen aber der durchschnittliche Deutsche ist leider faul und bequem. Wenn ich am Wochenende zum Bäcker radel um Brötchen zu holen bin ich der einzige mit dem Rad. Da wird auch für 1,5km zum Bäcker halt das Auto genommen. Ein Kollege von mir fährt täglich 2,5km mit dem Auto zur Arbeit (einfache Strecke), er weiß auch dass das bescheuert ist aber das Rad nimmt er trotzdem nicht.


Da wären doch selbst 5€ pro Liter angemessen 


Animaniac schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, man kann leider nicht unterscheiden wer aufs Auto angewiesen ist und wer zu bequem ist, dann wäre eine Regulierung über den Preis sinnvoll.


Na man könnte jedenfalls die Pendlerpauschale überarbeiten. Unter 10km einfache Strecke wird nichts gezahlt und fertig.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für 2020 haben 2156 Unternehmen einen Antrag auf Befreiung gestellt, dazu sind die Voraussetzungen im § 64 EEG ziemlich genau geregelt.


2156 Unternehmen zu viel. Jeder muss sich daran beteiligen. Ich will keine Unternehmen mehr subventionieren. Fertig.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na man könnte jedenfalls die Pendlerpauschale überarbeiten. Unter 10km einfache Strecke wird nichts gezahlt und fertig.


Also langes Pendeln sein noch mehr bevorteilen?


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da wären doch selbst 5€ pro Liter angemessen
> 
> Na man könnte jedenfalls die Pendlerpauschale überarbeiten. Unter 10km einfache Strecke wird nichts gezahlt und fertig.


Einfach die absetzbaren Kilometer bei den Kosten für ein ÖPNV Ticket cappen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also langes Pendeln sein noch mehr bevorteilen?


Das würde doch gar nicht dazu führen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Einfach die absetzbaren Kilometer bei den Kosten für ein ÖPNV Ticket cappen.


Das kann aber auch mal gerne über 300€ pro Monat sein


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da wären doch selbst 5€ pro Liter angemessen


Ja! Wer aus Faulheit das Auto nimmt soll auch entsprechend zahlen.

Die Pendlerpauschale spielt bei den geringen Strecken keine Rolle, 1000km/Jahr Arbeitsweg, macht das 150€ die man absetzen könnte. Das wird dann kommentiert mit "unfair" aber sie nehmen trotzdem das Auto.



Threshold schrieb:


> 2156 Unternehmen zu viel. Jeder muss sich daran beteiligen. Ich will keine Unternehmen mehr subventionieren. Fertig.


Richtig, gleiches gilt für mich auch für die Subvention von elektrischen Neufahrzeugen.
Die Allgemeinheit muss wieder dafür herhalten einigen wenigen die neue Karre zu finanzieren.
Aber des Deutschen liebstes Kind steht noch immer sehr hoch im Kurs, ich hätte auch gerne mein nächstes Fahrrad subventioniert.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch mal gerne über 300€ pro Monat sein


Das ist ja das Kernproblem. Als ich das Auto abgegeben habe, wollte das Finanzamt jede einzelnen Abbuchung vom Verkehrsunternehmen sehen, weil das Ticket teurer als die Kilometerabrechnung mit dem Auto ist.


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Kernproblem. Als ich das Auto abgegeben habe, wollte das Finanzamt jede einzelnen Abbuchung vom Verkehrsunternehmen sehen, weil das Ticket teurer als die Kilometerabrechnung mit dem Auto ist.


Wenn ich mit einem 0815 Diesel-PKW nach München (650km) fahre bin ich günstiger als wenn ich ein Bahnticket kaufe, selbst wenn ich meinen 10l Super/100km Bomber nehme bin ich günstiger  (ohne Bahncard).
Die Sache verschärft sich noch wenn man mit mehreren fährt.
Wenn ich dann noch ein wenig Vorlauf habe kann ich auch den Flieger nehmen, der ist manchmal noch billiger


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit einem 0815 Diesel-PKW nach München (650km) fahre bin ich günstiger als wenn ich ein Bahnticket kaufe, selbst wenn ich meinen 10l Super/100km Bomber nehme bin ich günstiger  (ohne Bahncard).


Als jemand der das wöchentlich macht: Nein
Bahncard 100, runter gerechnet hab ich vlt 35€ pro Strecke bezahlt.
Und nebenbei konnte ich noch jeden Freizeitausflug durch ganz Deutschland ohne zusätzliche Kosten machen.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann noch ein wenig Vorlauf habe kann ich auch den Flieger nehmen, der ist manchmal noch billiger


Auch nicht.
Mal ganz grob in 4 Wochen (22.07) Berlin<>München geguckt.
Flieger ab 85€, Bahn ab 36€

Wenn du jetzt schon ein Auto besitzt und ein bis zwei mal im Jahr mit 4 Personen so ne Strecke fährst,
dann ist das Auto billiger. Sonst eher nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die befreiten Unternehmen verbrauchen mehr als 100TWH der insgesamt ca. 600TWH die in Deutschland pro Jahr gebraucht werden.


Absolut richtig, und dazu eine kleine Ergänzung: Inzwischen werden in Deutschland im Schnitt sogar nur nur noch etwas über 520 TWh pro Jahr benötigt, weil überall die Einsparmaßnahmen greifen. Der _absolute_ Bedarf der von der Umlage befreiten Großabnehmer ist jedoch konstant geblieben.

Man muss kein Genie sein um zu erkennen, was da grundsätzlich falsch läuft ...


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Richtig, gleiches gilt für mich auch für die Subvention von elektrischen Neufahrzeugen.


Natürlich. Oder früher die Abwrackprämie. Komisch, dass immer die Autoindustrie subventioniert wird.
Wie viele Autogipfel gab es bisher und wie viele Bildungsgipfel?


----------



## Körschgen (17. Juni 2021)

Also ich für meinen Teil, finde es äußerst amüsant mitanzusehen, wie den ganzen CDU Idioten der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und mit welchen Mitteln mittlerweile gearbeitet wird um zu diffamieren.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Zum Thema Auto und ökologischen Fußabdruck:
Ich habe das Glück das meine Arbeit nur 3 Km entfernt ist. Meistens fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad.
Und bei schlechten Wetter und im Winter mit dem Bus.
Aber manche die in den großen Städten arbeiten haben es schon schwerer. Die haben 1-2 Stunden Pendelzeit.
Wie man da richtige Anreize schaffen will mehr ÖPV zu nutzen weiß ich auch nicht.
Die sind doch so schon immer stark überfüllt in den Großstädten.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zum Thema Auto und ökologischen Fußabdruck:
> Ich habe das Glück das meine Arbeit nur 3 Km entfernt ist. Meistens fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad.
> Und bei schlechten Wetter und im Winter mit dem Bus.
> Aber manche die in den großen Städten arbeiten haben es schon schwerer. Die haben 1-2 Stunden Pendelzeit.
> ...


Flexible Arbeitszeiten und vor allem entzerrter Schulbeginn. Das hat die Pandemie gezeigt.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> 2156 Unternehmen zu viel. Jeder muss sich daran beteiligen. Ich will keine Unternehmen mehr subventionieren. Fertig.


Hier sieht man welch Geistes Kind du bist!
Das ist keine Subvention, sondern Deutschlands hausgemachte Wettbewerbsnachteile durch die EEG,  für Unternehmen, die am Weltmarkt konkurieren müssen.
Aber du bist herzlich eingeladen, den Mitarbeitern die ihren Arbeitsplatz und damit ihren Lebensunterhalt  verlieren würden, ohne diese Befreiung , das zu erklären und dein Ich will nicht, kommt bei denen bestimmt gut an!
Wer dann fertig ist, bliebt abzuwarten.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Flexible Arbeitszeiten und vor allem entzerrter Schulbeginn. Das hat die Pandemie gezeigt.


Ob sich das so dauerhaft umsetzen lässt da habe ich meine Zweifel.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Alternativ könnte man das Geld was man dort hätte so investieren, dass Strom insgesamt billiger wird wodurch auch diese Unternehmen wieder profitieren würden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ob sich das so dauerhaft umsetzen lässt da habe ich meine Zweifel.


Nicht so groß, aber es beißt der Maus keinen Faden ab, wenn die Schüler ab Klasse 7 oder 8 mal ne Stunde später Schulbeginn haben. Die sind nicht mehr so auf die Eltern angewiesen.


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als jemand der das wöchentlich macht: Nein
> Bahncard 100, runter gerechnet hab ich vlt 35€ pro Strecke bezahlt.
> Und nebenbei konnte ich noch jeden Freizeitausflug durch ganz Deutschland ohne zusätzliche Kosten machen.
> 
> ...


Wir sind letztes Jahr dienstlich nach München gefahren (mit der Bimmelbahn nach Uelzen von dort ICE nach München), Kosten pro Nase 120€ (grad nachgeschaut, kostet jetzt 132€).
Vor 2 Jahren bin ich mit dem Flieger von Hannover nach Stuttgart geflogen, 40€
Aktuelle Flugpreise weiß ich nicht, 40€ ist dann aber auch Frühbucher-Sonderangebot, aber es geht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Subvention, sondern Deutschlands hausgemachte Wettbewerbsnachteile durch die EEG, für Unternehmen, die am Weltmarkt konkurieren müssen.


Gleiches hat die CO2 Abgabe zur Folge.
Darum sage ich man kann nicht pauschal alles teuer machen was umweltschädlich ist ohne über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Aber am Ende des Tages ist es rechte Tasche linke Tasche ob es nun eine Subvention ist oder eine Befreiung der EEG.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ob sich das so dauerhaft umsetzen lässt da habe ich meine Zweifel.


Das sind aber so Dinge bei denen man das Problem gesamtheitlich betrachten muss. Der ÖPNV wird fast nie genug Kapazität haben wenn  alle Schüler um 7:55 an der Schule ankommen möchten. Entzerrt man es auf 2 Stunden von 7:00-9:00 (also Schulanfang 07:00, 07:30, 08:00, 8:30, 09:00) kann ich das Aufkommen weit besser verteilen. Und es ist halt ein Riesenunterschied ob um 08:00 2000 Schüler an der Schule sein wollen, oder 400.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Wir sind letztes Jahr dienstlich nach München gefahren (mit der Bimmelbahn nach Uelzen von dort ICE nach München), Kosten pro Nase 120€ (grad nachgeschaut, kostet jetzt 132€).


Ja weil man Firmenreisen wahrscheinlich nicht als Sparpreis bucht.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren bin ich mit dem Flieger von Hannover nach Stuttgart geflogen, 40€


Du kannst aber keinen Sparpreis mit dem Flexpreis vergleichen.
Welches Flugticket bietet dir die Möglichkeit einfach einen Flieger später zu nehmen?
Gar keins! Vollkommen unpassender Vergleich.

Und frag dich mal ob man mit 40€ noch Gewinn macht...

Btw Artikel dazu:








						Hintergrund - Fliegen ist teurer als Bahnfahren
					

Eine Langzeitstudie zeigt deutlich: Bahnfahrscheine sind billiger als Flugtickets – sogar in direkter Konkurrenz auf Hochgeschwindigkeitsrelationen. ...




					www.airliners.de
				




Ganz bestimmt keine Pro Bahn Seite


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sind aber so Dinge bei denen man das Problem gesamtheitlich betrachten muss. Der ÖPNV wird fast nie genug Kapazität haben wenn  alle Schüler um 7:55 an der Schule ankommen möchten. Entzerrt man es auf 2 Stunden von 7:00-9:00 (also Schulanfang 07:00, 07:30, 08:00, 8:30, 09:00) kann ich das Aufkommen weit besser verteilen. Und es ist halt ein Riesenunterschied ob um 08:00 2000 Schüler an der Schule sein wollen, oder 400.


Logisch betrachtet hast du Recht. Das merke ich ja auch selber wenn ich mit dem Bus fahre.

Ich hatte auch wärend der Pandemie oft kritisiert das die Schulbusse so voll sind. Das hat nicht zusammengepasst mit den Regeln in der Schule und versetzen Unterricht usw.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sind aber so Dinge bei denen man das Problem gesamtheitlich betrachten muss. Der ÖPNV wird fast nie genug Kapazität haben wenn  alle Schüler um 7:55 an der Schule ankommen möchten. Entzerrt man es auf 2 Stunden von 7:00-9:00 (also Schulanfang 07:00, 07:30, 08:00, 8:30, 09:00) kann ich das Aufkommen weit besser verteilen. Und es ist halt ein Riesenunterschied ob um 08:00 2000 Schüler an der Schule sein wollen, oder 400.





RyzA schrieb:


> Logisch betrachtet hast du Recht. Das merke ich ja auch selber wenn ich mit dem Bus fahre.
> 
> Ich hatte auch wärend der Pandemie oft kritisiert das die Schulbusse so voll sind. Das hat nicht zusammengepasst mit den Regeln in der Schule und versetzen Unterricht usw.



Komisch das wir seit Jahrzehnten sinkende Schülerzahlen haben und einen ÖPNV mit mehr Kapazitäten.
Fragt sich bloss warum meine Generation keine Probleme hatte zwischen 7.30 und 7.55 Uhr in der Schule zu sein und wir sind zu 98% nicht mit dem SUW in die Schule gebracht worden.
Es scheint eure Logik ist nicht wirklich durchdacht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man welch Geistes Kind du bist!


Aber sonst geht es dir gut?
Recht heiß draußen, was?
Natürlich sind das Subventionen. Genauso die Absetzung der Mehrwertsteuer eine Subvention ist, die ich bezahlen muss.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Fragt sich bloss warum meine Generation keine Probleme hatte zwischen 7.30 und 7.55 Uhr in der Schule zu sein und wir sind zu


Pfff...
Gehe noch eine Generation zurück, und du hast Schüler, die auf dem Land gerne mal 'ne Stunde oder länger zur Schule laufen mussten - auch im Winter. Der damals noch meterweise Schnee fabriziert hat. 

Und heute pennen die im Unterricht weg, weil für manche schon 7:00 eine scheinbar unzumutbare Zeit zum Aufstehen ist.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Logisch betrachtet hast du Recht. Das merke ich ja auch selber wenn ich mit dem Bus fahre.
> 
> Ich hatte auch wärend der Pandemie oft kritisiert das die Schulbusse so voll sind. Das hat nicht zusammengepasst mit den Regeln in der Schule und versetzen Unterricht usw.


Also hier hat man den entzerrten Schulbeginn massiv gemerkt.  Es war dann okay. Aber trotzdem verstehe ich jeden, der zwischen 07:00-08:00 unterwegs sein muss, wenn er im Normalzustand nicht den ÖPNV nimmt. Da würde sogar ich freiwillig im Winter eher das Auto nehmen und im Sommer das e-Bike.  Aber ich denke das ist ein Problem, dass sich eben nur mit flexiblen Arbeitszeiten und einem gestaffelten Schul- und Unibeginn lösen lässt. Das vergleichmäßigt ja das Fahrgastaufkommen von 06:00-20:00.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Komisch das wir seit Jahrzehnten sinkende Schülerzahlen haben und einen ÖPNV mit mehr Kapazitäten.
> Fragt sich bloss warum meine Generation keine Probleme hatte zwischen 7.30 und 7.55 Uhr in der Schule zu sein und wir sind zu 98% nicht mit dem SUW in die Schule gebracht worden.
> Es scheint eure Logik ist nicht wirklich durchdacht.


Das ist wahrscheinlich von Ort zu Ort verschieden. Hier sind die Schulbusse zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr rappelvoll. Und auch früher waren die Busse voll. Ich bin nämlich selber jahrelang mit dem Bus zur Schule gefahren. Auch umgestiegen. Und nein, mehr Busse gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Komisch das wir seit Jahrzehnten sinkende Schülerzahlen haben und einen ÖPNV mit mehr Kapazitäten.


Die haben wir nicht überall, in meiner Gemeinde zum Beispiel nicht.
Außerdem auch wenn sie sinken, mein Schulbus war so voll, so nah kommt man seiner Freundin beim Sex nicht.
Okay das ist jetzt übertrieben, aber ich suche noch eine andere Situation wo es ähnlich eng war.

Gegen Ende der Schulzeit bin ich immer einen Bus später gefahren und war immer 5 Minuten zu spät, aber sowas hab ich mir echt nicht mehr geben wollen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Gleiches hat die CO2 Abgabe zur Folge.
> Darum sage ich man kann nicht pauschal alles teuer machen was umweltschädlich ist ohne über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Aber am Ende des Tages ist es rechte Tasche linke Tasche ob es nun eine Subvention ist oder eine Befreiung der EEG.


Äh nein, jedenfalls kann man sie nicht oder gar nicht  mit dem EEG vergleichen.
Wie du sicherlich weisst, gibt es keine CO2 Abgabe, sondern ein Zertifikatehandel auch EU weit, hier sind die Unternehmen wesentlich flexibler aufgestellt, als eine direkte Abgabe wegen eines Gesetzes. Letzendlich betreffen die momentan beschlossenen CO2 Preise, hauptsächlich die Verbraucher im eigenen Land, sprich die Bevölkerung.


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber sonst geht es dir gut?
> Recht heiß draußen, was?
> Natürlich sind das Subventionen. Genauso die Absetzung der Mehrwertsteuer eine Subvention ist, die ich bezahlen muss.


Nein sind es nicht!
Anscheinend kannst du nicht wirklich einordnen was eine Subvention ist und was eine Entlastung von einem nur in Deutschland existierenden Gesetz ist, dass sich sofort auf die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit auswirkt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso die Absetzung der Mehrwertsteuer eine Subvention ist, die ich bezahlen muss.


Du hast nie rudimentäre Buchhaltung gelernt oder?
Leider kann ich dir hier keinen ausführlichen Vortrag über Vorsteuer und Mehrwertsteuer halten, allerdings ist deine Aussage, dass das absetzen von Mehrwertsteuer eine Subvention ist, an Schwachsinn nicht zu überbieten.
Du solltest dich da echt mal schlau machen, was Vorsteuer und Mehrwertsteuer bedeutet, bevor du solchen wirklichen Schwachsinn behauptest, denn NIEMAND in Deutschland kann irgendwo eine Mehrwertsteuer absetzen! Du hast das System null begriffen.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Pfff...
> Gehe noch eine Generation zurück, und du hast Schüler, die auf dem Land gerne mal 'ne Stunde oder länger zur Schule laufen mussten - auch im Winter. Der damals noch meterweise Schnee fabriziert hat.
> 
> Und heute pennen die im Unterricht weg, weil für manche schon 7:00 eine scheinbar unzumutbare Zeit zum Aufstehen ist.


Ja klar in  den 1960er und 1970er Jahren, sind die alle stundenlang zur Schule gelaufen, weil es da keine Fahrräder oder Busse gab?! Mehr muss man zu deinem Kommentar nicht schreiben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich von Ort zu Ort verschieden. Hier sind die Schulbusse zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr rappelvoll. Und auch früher waren die Busse voll. Ich bin nämlich selber jahrelang mit dem Bus zur Schule gefahren. Auch umgestiegen. Und nein, mehr Busse gibt es hier nicht.


Das ist nunmal zu Stosszeiten so, oder glaubst du ernsthaft, die Busse um 6 Uhr sind leerer?
Bevor man an die Schüler geht, wo es wissentschaftliche Studien gibt, dass ein früher Schulbeginn suboptimal ist, halte ich die flächendeckende Einführung von Home Office da wo es möglich ist, für wesentlich sinnvoller.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal zu Stosszeiten so, oder glaubst du ernsthaft, die Busse um 6 Uhr sind leerer?
> Bevor man an die Schüler geht, wo es wissentschaftliche Studien gibt, dass ein füher Schulbeginn suboptimal ist, halte ich die flächendeckende Einführung von Home Office da wo es möglich ist, für wesentlich sinnvoller.


Die Busse um 6 Uhr sind tatsächlich bei uns leerer. Und ich meinte nicht das man noch früher mit dem Unterricht anfangen soll, sondern wie auch Seahawk es vorgeschlagen zeitversetzt die Jahrgänge. Also um 8, 9, 10 Uhr.
Eine flächendeckende Einführung von Home Office funktioniert aber auch nur in solchen Berufen.
Arbeiter werden kaum Home-Office machen können.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Gefühlt der komplette Berufsverkehr in/aus der Düsseldorfer Innenstadt wäre durch Home Office ersetzbar. Schon was da an Karren unterwegs ist kann kein Fließbandjob sein.
Aber warum immer auf andere Maßnahmen schieben. Es macht einfach beides unabhängig voneinander Sinn.
Ich hab übrigens gestern Mal spaßeshalber meinen Arbeitsweg ausgemessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also MIR würde das ohne die extra 250W am Berg keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gefühlt der komplette Berufsverkehr in/aus der Düsseldorfer Innenstadt wäre durch Home Office ersetzbar. Schon was da an Karren unterwegs ist kann kein Fließbandjob sein.


Ich meinte mit "Arbeiter" nicht nur Fießband-Arbeiter, sondern auch  Fachkräfte in der Industrie und allgemein Handwerker . Die können nicht einfach mal alle Home-Office machen.


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja weil man Firmenreisen wahrscheinlich nicht als Sparpreis bucht.


Das ist der Preis den mir die Bahn eben auf der Homepage ausgegeben hat, 132€.
Wie ich da an Sparpreise komme weiß ich nicht, ich reise zu wenig und dienstlich macht das die Personalabteilung.

Ich hatte ja zum Thema Fliegen ergänzt wenn man Vorlauf hat und Zeit hat zu planen, dann kann man günstig fliegen.
Es ging rein um die Möglichkeit, dass es billiger geht als Bahn oder Auto.
Natürlich bleibt da kein Gewinn, ganz im Gegenteil, ich nehme an die Fluggesellschaft sagt sich lieber jetzt noch die zwei Plätze für 40€ verramschen als sie leer zu lassen.
Meine Schwester hat in Stuttgart studiert und ist regelmäßig geflogen weil das billiger war, billiger und schneller.

Wir sind uns aber wohl einig, dass dieser Umstand so nicht richtig sein kann


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens gestern Mal spaßeshalber meinen Arbeitsweg ausgemessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind 3,2% Steigung....bist du 100 Jahre alt?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das sind 3,2% Steigung....bist du 100 Jahre alt?


Du kannst den geraden Anteil am Ende nicht einfach raus runden, das machen deine Beine auch nicht. Da wo es Steigung gibt sind es eher 8% und das halt 1-1,5km lang. Natürlich kann man das als Sport fahren, aber entspannt zur Arbeit ist anders.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Das ist der Preis den mir die Bahn eben auf der Homepage ausgegeben hat, 132€.


Ja und das wird, jedenfalls für die zweite Klasse, kein Sparpreis sein.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hat in Stuttgart studiert und ist regelmäßig geflogen weil das billiger war, billiger und schneller.


Wie du anhand der Quelle siehst ist fliegen mitnichten billiger als Bahn fahren.


----------



## blautemple (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gefühlt der komplette Berufsverkehr in/aus der Düsseldorfer Innenstadt wäre durch Home Office ersetzbar. Schon was da an Karren unterwegs ist kann kein Fließbandjob sein.
> Aber warum immer auf andere Maßnahmen schieben. Es macht einfach beides unabhängig voneinander Sinn.
> Ich hab übrigens gestern Mal spaßeshalber meinen Arbeitsweg ausgemessen:
> 
> ...


Empfinde ich ehrlich gesagt als recht entspannt. Ich habe jeden Tag 4km bei ca 170m Steigung und das fahre ich mit einem normalen Carbon Hardtail. Klar muss man dafür einigermaßen trainiert sein, aber das kommt ja von alleine wenn man die Strecke ein paar Mal gefahren ist.

Edit: OK, ich habe einen entscheidenden Vorteil, auf dem Hinweg geht es nur bergab und auf dem Rückweg dann bergauf


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Edit: OK, ich habe einen entscheidenden Vorteil, auf dem Hinweg geht es nur bergab und auf dem Rückweg dann bergauf


Ja gut, so rum würde ich mir das vielleicht auch an tun wenn dann erstmal geduscht wird.


----------



## blautemple (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja gut, so rum würde ich mir das vielleicht auch an tun wenn dann erstmal geduscht wird.


Stark schwitzen tue ich nur im Hochsommer 30 Grad plus, aber ganz ehrlich da würde ich auch schwitzen wenn ich nur ein paar Minuten draußen rumlaufe. Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich das schon viele Jahre so mache und zusätzlich sehr viel in meiner Freizeit auf dem Rad sitze. 
Außerdem ist es doch immer mal wieder deprimierend wenn ich dann an der besonders starken Steigung von einer 80 Jährigen ganz entspannt auf ihrem E-Bike zersägt werde


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich das schon viele Jahre so mache und zusätzlich sehr viel in meiner Freizeit auf dem Rad sitze.


Und das kann man halt schlecht vorraussetzen wenn man sagt die Leute sollen doch das Rad bitte als Verkehrsmittel benutzen.
-> Als Verkehrsmittel finde ich E-Bikes absolut hilfreich. Ist halt kein großer Sport, aber das würde ich auch nie behaupten.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst den geraden Anteil am Ende nicht einfach raus runden, das machen deine Beine auch nicht. Da wo es Steigung gibt sind es eher 8% und das halt 1-1,5km lang. Natürlich kann man das als Sport fahren, aber entspannt zur Arbeit ist anders.


Es sind tatsächlich nur 3,2%...von 164m auf 260m. Du startest bei ca. 195m fährst auf 164m runter und dann 96m hoch auf 260m.

Zum vergleich, meine Schule war ca. 800m entfernt und lag 200m über über mir...das fahren selbst Rentner noch ohne Motor.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Zu der Schule würde ich laufen, da ist doch ein Rad nur ein Hindernis.


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Äh nein, jedenfalls kann man sie nicht oder gar nicht mit dem EEG vergleichen.
> Wie du sicherlich weisst, gibt es keine CO2 Abgabe, sondern ein Zertifikatehandel auch EU weit, hier sind die Unternehmen wesentlich flexibler aufgestellt, als eine direkte Abgabe wegen eines Gesetzes. Letzendlich betreffen die momentan beschlossenen CO2 Preise, hauptsächlich die Verbraucher im eigenen Land, sprich die Bevölkerung.


Naja irgendwie schon, jede Mehrbelastung für europäische Firmen ist für die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit ein Rückschlag.
Uns als Firma trifft das BEHG schon derbe da wir im großen Maße Erdgas abnehmen. Schlagen wir die dadurch entstehenden Mehrkosten aufs Endprodukt muss der Verbraucher mehr zahlen. Wer jetzt das gleiche Produkt im Ausland ohne CO2 Abgabe herstellt kann also schon mal rein energetisch günstiger produzieren.
Mal rein in Zahlen macht das für unseren Betrieb 500.000€/Jahr CO2 Abgabe. Und mit Zertifikatehandel hat das nix zu tun.
Und noch einmal, ob ich jemanden von einer Abgabe (EEG) befreie oder ihn subventioniere (E-Mobilität) ist am Ende des Tages sehr wohl vergleichbar. Wenn ich für den Kauf von einem E-Auto 100Mark bekomme oder für meinen Strom im Jahr 100Mark weniger Abgabe zahlen muss hab ich in beiden Fällen 100Mark mehr in der Tasche.

Und das sehe ich auch bei der Mehrwertsteuersenkung so, der Staat verzichtet bewusst auf Einnahmen um damit den Einzelhandel zu fördern. Hat mir persönlich sehr viel Geld gespart denn ich konnte zur Hauptbauzeit meines Eigenheims sehr viel Material zu 16% einkaufen. Ich hätte dieses genauso für 19% gekauft aber ich sage danke und freue mich über zwei neue Motorräder für meine Frau und mich... (Hat dann auch der Staat subventioniert )



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst den geraden Anteil am Ende nicht einfach raus runden, das machen deine Beine auch nicht. Da wo es Steigung gibt sind es eher 8% und das halt 1-1,5km lang. Natürlich kann man das als Sport fahren, aber entspannt zur Arbeit ist anders.


Und genau hier macht das E-Bike ja auch Sinn. Ohne dem würdest du vielleicht das Auto nehmen anstatt das Fahrrad. Ich kenne inzwischen einige die regelmäßig Fahrten von 30km und mehr damit machen, die hätten sonst niemals das Rad genommen. Per Freischaltung auf 32km/h sind die Dinger dann schon echt gut 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und das wird, jedenfalls für die zweite Klasse, kein Sparpreis sein.


Und woher bekomme ich dann den Sparpreis?


----------



## blautemple (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> -> Als Verkehrsmittel finde ich E-Bikes absolut hilfreich. Ist halt kein großer Sport, aber das würde ich auch nie behaupten.


Das stimmt definitiv. Ich bin bei dem Thema halt sehr voreingenommen, bevor ich mich auf ein E-Bike setze muss schon einiges passieren ^^
Aber gut mit meinen 25 Jahren wird es wohl noch viele Jahre dauern bis es soweit ist.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest dich da echt mal schlau machen, was Vorsteuer und Mehrwertsteuer bedeutet, bevor du solchen wirklichen Schwachsinn behauptest, denn NIEMAND in Deutschland kann irgendwo eine Mehrwertsteuer absetzen! Du hast das System null begriffen.


Ja, genau. Deswegen  gibt es auch keine Steuerkarusselle, wo massiv beschissen wird. 
Alle sind ehrlich.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu der Schule würde ich laufen, da ist doch ein Rad nur ein Hindernis.


Nö, wir haben uns Heimwärts immer blitzen lassen...da wurde die Polizei immer ganz fuchtig.
Dann bräuchte man deiner Meinung nach hier überhaupt kein Fahrrad...hier gehts nur hoch und runter in dezenten Steigungswerten.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Deswegen  gibt es auch keine Steuerkarusselle, wo massiv beschissen wird.
> Alle sind ehrlich.


Ähm,
was hat bitte kriminelle Energie mit deiner Behauptung zu tun, das "absetzen von Mehrwersteuer" wäre eine Subvenstion?
Dir ist schon klar, das wenn es keine Vorsteuer gäbe, Produktions- und Absatzsketten zigmal besteuert würden?
Ich behaupte nach wie vor, dass du keinen blassen Dunst vom System hast, noch  verstehst was du da geschrieben hast.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie schon, jede Mehrbelastung für europäische Firmen ist für die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit ein Rückschlag.
> Uns als Firma trifft das BEHG schon derbe da wir im großen Maße Erdgas abnehmen. Schlagen wir die dadurch entstehenden Mehrkosten aufs Endprodukt muss der Verbraucher mehr zahlen. Wer jetzt das gleiche Produkt im Ausland ohne CO2 Abgabe herstellt kann also schon mal rein energetisch günstiger produzieren.
> Mal rein in Zahlen macht das für unseren Betrieb 500.000€/Jahr CO2 Abgabe. Und mit Zertifikatehandel hat das nix zu tun.
> Und noch einmal, ob ich jemanden von einer Abgabe (EEG) befreie oder ihn subventioniere (E-Mobilität) ist am Ende des Tages sehr wohl vergleichbar. Wenn ich für den Kauf von einem E-Auto 100Mark bekomme oder für meinen Strom im Jahr 100Mark weniger Abgabe zahlen muss hab ich in beiden Fällen 100Mark mehr in der Tasche.


Aber das ist ja der Sinn, das ihr das hier in Deutschland auf den Endverbraucherpreis draufschlagt, damit es eine Wirkung erzielt.
Anders sieht das aus, wenn man etwas produziert (z.B. Großmaschinen), die aus Stahl, Aluminium oder anderen Legierungen enstehen und eine ganze Menge Strom bei der Erzeugung verbrauchen.
Wenn ich jetzt mal MAN Schiffsantriebe nehme oder den weltweit führenden Schiffsschraubenhersteller aus Meck Pomm, dann produzieren die vielleicht 5% für den Markt in Deutschland, wenn überhaupt eher weniger. Wären die nicht vom EEG befreit, wären da tausende hochqualifizierte deutsche Arbeitsplätze wohl weg und führende deutsche Industrieunternehmen wären auf kurz oder lang Pleite oder gingen mit ihrem Geschäftsmodel ins Ausland.
Das sollte man tunlichst auf dem Schirm haben.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2021)

Die Vorsteuer hat irgendwas mit der Umsatzsteuer zu tun.

Die Märchensteuer muss man z.B. als Selbstständer meist bezahlen, bekommt es vom Finanzamt aber zurück.
Aber das jemand anderes die Steuer für einen bezahlt ist Bullshit...der Staat bekommt halt nix, weil es keiner bezahlt.


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja der Sinn, das ihr das hier in Deutschland auf den Endverbraucherpreis draufschlagt, damit es eine Wirkung erzielt.
> Anders sieht das aus, wenn man etwas produziert (z.B. Großmaschinen), die aus Stahl, Aluminium oder anderen Legierungen enstehen und eine ganze Menge Strom bei der Erzeugung verbrauchen.
> Wenn ich jetzt mal MAN Schiffsantriebe nehme oder den weltweit führenden Schiffsschraubenhersteller aus Meck Pomm, dann produzieren die vielleicht 5% für den Markt in Deutschland, wenn überhaupt eher weniger. Wären die nicht vom EEG befreit, wären da tausende hochqualifizierte deutsche Arbeitsplätze wohl weg und führende deutsche Industrieunternehmen wären auf kurz oder lang Pleite oder gingen mit ihrem Geschäftsmodel ins Ausland.
> Das sollte man tunlichst auf dem Schirm haben.


Ja na eben, davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit. Unser Produkt geht auch so 50% in den Export.
Wenn der nicht EU-Hersteller nun das gleiche Produkt auf den Markt bringt wie wir sind wir im Nachteil, denn die nicht EU Staaten zahlen weder EEG-Zulage noch CO2 Abgabe. Wobei wir meines Wissens nach von der EEG Umlage auch befreit sind, allerdings sind die Auflagen dafür sehr streng.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Vorsteuer hat irgendwas mit der Umsatzsteuer zu tun.
> 
> Die Märchensteuer muss man z.B. als Selbstständer meist bezahlen, bekommt es vom Finanzamt aber zurück.
> Aber das jemand anderes die Steuer für einen bezahlt ist Bullshit...der Staat bekommt halt nix, weil es keiner bezahlt.


Nicht wirklich richtig.
Du bekommst als vorsteuerabzugsberechtigtes Unternehmen, die "Mehrwersteuer"/Vorsteuer  wieder, die das Unternehmen zum produzieren, erstellen von Produkten oder in Form von Dienstleistungen aufwenden muss.
Also so ziemlich alles mit dem ein Unternehmen arbeitet.
Diese wird mit der Einahme der Mehrwertsteuer auf das verkaufte Unternehmensprodukt verrechnet!
Der Überschuss wird an das Finanzamt abgeführt.
Man kann übrigens nur Vorsteuer geltend machen, wenn man auch gleichzeitig Mehrwertsteuereinnahmen erzielt, auf die man gegenrechnen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Und woher bekomme ich dann den Sparpreis?


Es gibt einerseits den Sparpreis Finder, andererseits wird der verfügbare Sparpreis eigentlich bei der normalen Suche immer mit angezeigt.

Den Flexpreis kannst du mit dem fliegen halt wirklich nicht vergleichen weil du jeden Zug des Tages auf der gebuchten Strecke nehmen kannst. Wenn dich auf dem Weg zum Flughafen irgendwas aufhält, dann haste Pech und der Flug ist weg. Beim Flexpreis der Bahn hingegen nimmst du halt den Zug ne Stunde später.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich richtig.
> Du bekommst als vorsteuerabzugsberechtigtes Unternehmen, die "Mehrwersteuer"/Vorsteuer  wieder, die das Unternehmen zum produzieren, erstellen von Produkten oder in Form von Dienstleistungen aufwenden muss.
> Also so ziemlich alles mit dem ein Unternehmen arbeitet.
> Diese wird mit der Einahme der Mehrwertsteuer auf das verkaufte Unternehmensprodukt verrechnet!
> ...


Der ganze Bürokratiemist ist nix wert...ich muss mal ans Finanzamt bezahlen, mal überweisen die mir was...ich blick bei dem shice echt nicht durch. Mir wurde nur gesagt, das bald 2.000€ fällig sind...^^


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2021)

Details zum CDU-Programm durchgesickert: Mit 7 Punkten will Laschet an die Macht
					

Erste Details zum Wahlprogramm der Union sickern durch. Klar ist: Bei Rente, Wohnen und Mobilität bleibt das meiste beim Alten. Nur beim Thema Steuern zeigen CDU und CSU wirklich Ambitionen. Sie möchten Steuern reduzieren, um die Konjunktur zu stützen. Mit diesen sieben Punkten geht die Union in...




					www.focus.de
				




Anscheinend hat die CDU endlich mal sowas wie ein Wahlprogramm. Was da beim Fokus steht könnte gut und gerne auch von 2008 sein. Zukunftsfähig sieht irgendwie anders aus, fairerweise muss man sagen, dass ist quasi ein Leak und nicht das vollständige Programm.

Dass Besteuerung von Unternehmen, die bislang keine Steuern zahlen nicht auf der Top Liste steht ist mir einfach unbegreiflich. Wie der Rest so finanziert werden will, v.a. wenn man Unternehmen entlasten will "um die Konjunktur zu stützen".

Keine echten Überraschungen, das zu erwartende "weiter so" um die Generationen 50+ zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> *Dass Besteuerung von Unternehmen, die bislang keine Steuern zahlen nicht auf der Top Liste steht ist mir einfach unbegreiflich.* Wie der Rest so finanziert werden will, v.a. wenn man Unternehmen entlasten will "um die Konjunktur zu stützen".


Das ist schon beschlossen, wenn du die NAchrichten verfolgt hättest wüsstest du das auch!








						G7 einigen sich auf weltweite Mindeststeuer
					

Die G7-Staaten ebnen den Weg für eine globale Mindeststeuer für Unternehmen. Damit soll vor allem die Besteuerung großer IT-Konzerne wie Apple, Facebook, Google oder Amazon gerechter werden.




					www.manager-magazin.de
				






> *soll auch dafür gesorgt werden, dass Großkonzerne künftig dort Steuern zahlen, wo sie ihre Umsätze machen, wie aus einer gemeinsamen Erklärung der G7 hervorgeht.*


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist schon beschlossen, wenn du die NAchrichten verfolgt hättest wüsstest du das auch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn du lesen können würdest, dann würdest du merken, dass da gar nichts "beschlossen" wurde, zumal die G7 halt das am wenigsten bindende Gremium überhaupt sind.



> "Es ist noch keinesfalls sicher, dass die Einigung auch bei den G20 Bestand hat und wie die Besteuerungsrechte gegenüber US-Konzernen wie Amazon oder Google aufgeteilt werden", sagte der stellvertretende Vorsitzende der Linke-Bundestagsfraktion, *Fabio De Masi* (41)



Man muss halt mehr als nur Überschriften lesen.
Wie gesagt, dass der lasche Laschet dieses Vorhaben nicht als zentrale Aufgabe der neuen Regierung sieht ist fragwürdig. Wenn man sich darauf ausruht die G7 überzeugt zu haben, dann ist das wertlos. Erst wenn es in der EU umgesetzt wird können wir von einem Erfolg sprechen und dafür wird Deutschland einiges tun müssen.

Klassisch aktuelle CDU und deren Befürworter, Spreng/Blend aber wenig Durchschlag.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wenn du lesen können würdest, dann würdest du merken, dass da gar nichts "beschlossen" wurde, zumal die G7 halt das am wenigsten bindende Gremium überhaupt sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typische linke Propaganda!


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Typische linke Propaganda!



Selbst schuld wenn du Sachen behauptest die einfach nicht stimmen.
Da ist garnichts beschlossen, oder siehst du eine bindende Gesetzgebung der EU oder Deutschlands zu dem Thema?

Nein?

Gut, isses damit umgesetzt? Nein.

Lies mal https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/weltwirtschaft/g7-mindeststeuer-105.html dann merkst du dass dein Jubel vllt etwas verfrüht aufkommt. Aber Hauptsache mit Kanzlerkandidat Scholz macht PR Fotos und nennt das Revolution...


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist schon beschlossen, wenn du die NAchrichten verfolgt hättest wüsstest du das auch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und selbst die FDP ist dafür 
(Lambsdorf bei Lanz)


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst den geraden Anteil am Ende nicht einfach raus runden, das machen deine Beine auch nicht. Da wo es Steigung gibt sind es eher 8% und das halt 1-1,5km lang. Natürlich kann man das als Sport fahren, aber entspannt zur Arbeit ist anders.


Ich fahre zum Glück nur gerade Strecken. Berg rauf zur Arbeit hätte ich auch keine Lust. 

Da sind die Niederländer im Vorteil. Nur nicht wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja, ich bin nicht die Norm, aber manche denken halt, man wird reich, wenn das bisschen Pendlerpauschale bekommt, und das stimmt halt nicht...unbedingt



Es hat niemand gesagt, dass man damit reich wird. Nur dass man sich damit die finanziellen Nachteile des "schön wohnens und trotzdem gut bezahlten Job habens" von der Allgemeinheit finanzieren lässt, während man die Vorteile selbst einstreicht. Wenn man natürlich zusätzlich aus Spaß an der Freude den Verbrauch verdoppelt und aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht-arbeitsbezogene Fahrten mit in die Pendel-Rechnung aufnimmt, dann hat man seinen Profit halt gleich wieder doppelt und dreifach ausgegeben. Aber eben nicht weil man pendelt oder weil der Sprit "so teuer" wäre, sondern weil man übermäßig die Umwelt verpestet und sich noch ein paar weitere Freiheiten rausnimmt. Und da ist es ja vollkommen okay, wenn man dafür genauso zahlt, wie jeder andere auch, oder? Meine 3000-4000 km Urlaub und noch mal so viele Ausflugs- und Verwandtenbesuchsfahrten werden ja auch nicht aus deinen Steuerzahlungen bestritten, weil ich halt nur rund 200 km reinen Arbeitsweg im Jahr mit dem Auto zurücklege. Wieso sollte ich umgekehrt jemandem, der stattdessen sein Leben bewusst so plant, dass er 15 oder gar 50 Mm KFZ-Arbeitsweg hat, seinen Urlaub über meine Steuer schenken? Oder extra Freude am Fahren?? Auch nur den Arbeitsweg als solchen??? Das ist seine Entscheidung, dass er einen besonderen Lebensstil führen will und besondere Lebensstile muss man sich halt SELBER leisten können.




Animaniac schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen die Pendlerpauschale (Subventionen im Allgemeinen) aber ich hätte gerne Alternativen zum Auto, sei es Bahn, Bus oder gar gut ausgebaute Radwege. Pauschal zu sagen zieht dort hin wo es die Arbeit gibt ist etwas plumb formuliert. Das Landleben sorgt für die Versorgung der Ballungszentren, das wäre ähnlich als würde man sagen zieht dort hin wo es was zu Essen gibt dann muss man es nicht in die Stadt karren.
> Es gibt auch Orte die mehr Arbeitsplätze als Wohnraum bieten, Wolfsburg zum Beispiel.
> Es kann gar nicht jeder VW Mitarbeiter in WOB wohnen selbst wenn sie es alle wollen würden.
> Ja, Landleben ist Luxus und ja Luxus kostet, vollkommen klar.



Ja, es war (absichtlich) etwas bleiern formuliert. Aber nur um es knapper zu fassen, der Inhalt ist schon korrekt: Für die Versorung des Ballungszentren sorgt nur der Teil des Landlebens, der auf dem Land arbeitet. Nicht wer vom dem Land in die Ballungszentren pendelt. Dass sind Stadtarbeiter, die angenehmer Leben als es andere Stadtarbeiter können und erstere lassen sich diesen Luxus halt auch noch von letzteren bezahlen.

Wohn- sowie Arbeitsmöglichkeiten sind übrigens auch keine Naturgegebenheiten. Wenn innerhalb Wolfsburgs niemand bereit ist, den höheren Preis für weitere Wohnungen zu zahlen, weil es billiger ist, vom Land reinzufahren und wenn umgekehrt viele bereit sind, weitere Jobs bei VW anzunehmen, obwohl es keine Wohnmöglichkeiten in der Nähe gibt, weil der zusätzliche Lohn die zusätzlichen Kosten aufwiegt, dann sind das einfach finanzielle Abwägungen. Die massiv schief ausgehen, weil PKW-Verkehr bei uns von vorn bis hinten mit Steuergeldern zugeschissen wird und die Pendler nur einen Bruchteil der von ihnen verursachten Kosten selbst zahlen. Vor 90 Jahren, als "billig mit dem Auto fahren" einfach keine Option war, wäre kein Industrieller auf die Idee gekommen, ein neues Werk ohne Arbeitersiedlung zu errichten. Und niemand hätte Unternehmen in einer Stadt gefördert, in der es ohnehin schon mehr Arbeits- als Wohnmöglichkeiten gibt. Heute werden solche Entgleisungen dagegen als Naturgesetz normal dargestellt...

Und das ist gerade für die Bereitstellung von Alternativen ein Problem. Im Beispiel Wolfsburg mag es vielleicht nicht so auffallen, weil es genau einen großen Arbeitgeber gibt, zu dem viele hinwollen. Wenn da dann kein ÖPNV fehlt, hat wer geschlammpt (und zwar an allererster Front VW. Denn in so einem Fall Werksbusse einzusetzen kriegt man sogar in den USA hin, statt nach dem Staat zu schreien). Aber in diversifizierten Gegenden ist Pendelverkehr vom Dorf in weit umliegende Städte einfach nicht ÖPNV-kompatibel. Weder von den Entfernungen noch der Verteilung noch den Personenzahlen. ÖPNV funktioniert da, wo viele Leute ähnliche Ziele oder zumindest überlappende Wege haben - wenn nur 100 Leute da sind und die wollen zu 4 Uhrzeiten in 15 verschiedene Richtungen, dann ist das Ergebnis halt Individualverkehr. Da braucht man auch keinen Bus schicken, der wäre tatsächlich energetisch ein Rückschritt. Aber solche Situationen sollten eben die Ausnahme sein.



> Natürlich, da bin ich vollkommen bei dir. Ich hab den Vorschlag gemacht auf dem Betriebsgelänge Photovoltaik zu installieren, ich glaub es waren 5000m². Findet kein Interesse, der Strom vom Energieversorger ist zu billig, Industrietarif. Aber ich kann das nicht Pauschal auf alles herunterbrechen, jedenfalls nicht von heute auf morgen und nicht ohne eine echte Alternative zu bieten.



Beim Zeitfaktor bin ich voll bei dir. Den muss man getrennt aushandeln. Von der Schwerindustrie bis zum Häuslebau gibt es einfach auch Prozesse, die einen Investitionshorizont von 30 Jahren und mehr haben. Das ist mit ein Grund, warum ich absolut gegen Verbote und Grenzwerte und für stetig steigende finanzielle Belastungen bin. Die machen erstmal nur wenig, dann ein Bisschen mehr - und nur wer so blöd ist, langfristig auf einem Irrweg zu bleiben, der zahlt halt richtig. (Wie schnell dann schnell genug ist, ist aber eine sehr komplexe Diskussion. Objektiv ist es für sanfte Lösungen halt 30 Jahre zu spät und das weiß auch jeder, der mitdenkt/es verdient hat, geschont zu werden, seit 25 Jahren. Subjektiv kann man es aber nur bedingt übel nehmen, wenn jemand seit 20 Jahren nur im Mittelfeld mitschwimmt, anstatt sich schon mal an Bedingungen anzupassen, die die Politik dann gar nicht umsetzt. Andererseits leben wir in einer Demokratie und 60-80% der Deutschen sowie ein noch größerer Teil der Lobbies ist mitverantwortlich dafür, dass sich nichts getan hat...)



> Für mittelständische Betriebe ist es ebenfalls eine schwere Herausforderung und wir dürfen nicht vergessen die Konkurrenz schläft nicht auf Bäumen, am Ende schlägt sich das auf die Preise für Endverbraucher nieder und der kauft dann halt nicht mehr das Produkt aus Europa sondern aus Fernost.



Da fehlen ganz dringend CO2-bezogene Zölle. Aber solange Deutschland so gut an seinen Exporten verdient, sind die noch unwahrscheinlicher, als eine vernünftige Klimapolitik im eigenen Land. Da wird, mal wieder, der Mittelstand den Großkonzernen geopfert.



> Find ich gut wie angeregt hier über das Thema diskutiert wird. 10 Leute 10 Meinungen aber so ist das und so muss es sein



Jo. Es gibt zwar wie immer Teilnehmer, deren Kommentare man sich einfach nur sparen will, aber dass es trotz denen nicht aus dem Ruder läuft, ist eine sehr positive Abwechslung. Hatte ich lange nicht mehr.




Eckism schrieb:


> Glaube keiner Statistik, die nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
> Wenn ich einen 14 Jährigen frage, wieviel Km er im Jahr mit seinem Auto fährt, und er sagt 10.000Km...dann gucke ich wie jeder andere auch wahrscheilich recht blöd.^^
> Dazu kommt, Vielfahrer konnten nicht befragt werden...sie waren schließlich unterwegs.



Die Methodik finde ich auch eher fragwürdig, allerdings gibt es auch bessere Studien z.T. auf Daten des KBA und die kamen in der Vergangenheit so auf 13 bis 15 Mm/a. Also nicht grandios viel mehr. Das deckt sich auch gut mit Durchschnittsalter und -gesamtlaufleistung der Autos.




seahawk schrieb:


> Einfach die absetzbaren Kilometer bei den Kosten für ein ÖPNV Ticket cappen.



Exakt, nämlich bei 0 €. Das ist die optimale Höhe für Pendlersubventionen und für ÖPNV-Tickets.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, und dazu eine kleine Ergänzung: Inzwischen werden in Deutschland im Schnitt sogar nur nur noch etwas über 520 TWh pro Jahr benötigt, weil überall die Einsparmaßnahmen greifen. Der _absolute_ Bedarf der von der Umlage befreiten Großabnehmer ist jedoch konstant geblieben.
> 
> Man muss kein Genie sein um zu erkennen, was da grundsätzlich falsch läuft ...



Und nicht vergessen: Während Kleinverbraucher, die zusätzlich am Netz hängen, auch auf ihren selbst produzierten Strom EEG zahlen (was auch ein paar gute Gründe hat), kommen auf oben genannte Befreiungen noch einmal die von den wirklichen Großverbrauchern selbst und oft alles andere als umweltfreundlich produzierten Strommengen oben drauf. (Von Prozesswärme ganz zu schweigen)




Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Oder früher die Abwrackprämie. Komisch, dass immer die Autoindustrie subventioniert wird.
> Wie viele Autogipfel gab es bisher und wie viele Bildungsgipfel?



Milliarden Kurzarbeitergeld für "für haben unseren Lieferanten die Verträge gekündigt und jetzt liefern die nicht!" sollte man auch nennen.




Körschgen schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil, finde es äußerst amüsant mitanzusehen, wie den ganzen CDU Idioten der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und mit welchen Mitteln mittlerweile gearbeitet wird um zu diffamieren.



Ich finde es äußerst deprimierend, wie erfolgreich sie damit mal wieder sind.




RyzA schrieb:


> Zum Thema Auto und ökologischen Fußabdruck:
> Ich habe das Glück das meine Arbeit nur 3 Km entfernt ist. Meistens fahre ich mit dem Fahrrad.
> Und bei schlechten Wetter und im Winter mit dem Bus.
> Aber manche die in den großen Städten arbeiten haben es schon schwerer. Die haben 1-2 Stunden Pendelzeit.
> ...



Ich bin so umgezogen, dass ich 3 km habe.
2 Stunden Pendelzeit je Richtung innerstädtisch sind nur in extremen Fällen überhaupt möglich und da muss man in vielen Fällen auch die Sinnfrage stellen. In Berlin kommt sowas häufiger mal vor, aber da durchreist man dann auch den Lebensraum von 2-3 Millionen weiteren Menschen. Wetten, dass unter denen in 80% der Fälle jemand wäre, der den Job genauso gut machen könnte, aber nur 15 Minuten ÖPMV hätte? Unter der selbst 45 Minuten in Gegenrichtung fährt? Anstatt die Pendlerpauschale anzuheben, sollte man die Zumutbarkeitsgrenze für ALG2 auf 45 Minuten ÖPNV senken, und zwar 45 Minuten zu den tatsächlich einhergehenden Arbeitszeiten. Denn oft betrifft so etwas gerade schlecht bezahlte, prekäre Stellen, zu denen Leute dann gezwungen werden. Während niemand in höherer Position auf die Idee käme, aus seiner 40 h-Woche eine 60 h-Woche ohne Lohnausgleich zu machen, in dem er jeden Tag 4 h fährt.




Animaniac schrieb:


> Wir sind letztes Jahr dienstlich nach München gefahren (mit der Bimmelbahn nach Uelzen von dort ICE nach München), Kosten pro Nase 120€ (grad nachgeschaut, kostet jetzt 132€).
> Vor 2 Jahren bin ich mit dem Flieger von Hannover nach Stuttgart geflogen, 40€
> Aktuelle Flugpreise weiß ich nicht, 40€ ist dann aber auch Frühbucher-Sonderangebot, aber es geht.



Die extra frühen Preise der Bahn sind auch okay. Aber zwei Monate im voraus kann ich selten meine Fahrtzeit planen und eine Woche vorher zahle ich selbst auf sehr günstig gelegenen Stecken praktisch immer etwas mehr pro Ticket, als der Sprit für bis zu vier Personen kosten würde.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die ICEs mit jeder neuen Generation unbequemer werden. (Fliegen würde ich allerdings schon alleine deswegen ausschließen)




seahawk schrieb:


> Das sind aber so Dinge bei denen man das Problem gesamtheitlich betrachten muss. Der ÖPNV wird fast nie genug Kapazität haben wenn  alle Schüler um 7:55 an der Schule ankommen möchten. Entzerrt man es auf 2 Stunden von 7:00-9:00 (also Schulanfang 07:00, 07:30, 08:00, 8:30, 09:00) kann ich das Aufkommen weit besser verteilen. Und es ist halt ein Riesenunterschied ob um 08:00 2000 Schüler an der Schule sein wollen, oder 400.



Da die Lehrer, die von 7:45 bis 9:20 unterrichten ab 9:40 in eine andere Klasse müssen, ist eine so feine Staffelung nur bedingt möglich. Aber auch komplett überflüssig, denn Schulen liegen innerhalb der Stadt meist weniger als 2-5 km auseinander (je nach Art). Da muss niemand den ÖPNV nehmen, solange wir auf den "oh, mein Kind ist aber was besseres. Das muss in die Schule am anderen der Stadt!"-Wahnsinn verzichten und konsequent auf Gesamtschulen setzen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich richtig.
> Du bekommst als vorsteuerabzugsberechtigtes Unternehmen, die "Mehrwersteuer"/Vorsteuer  wieder, die das Unternehmen zum produzieren, erstellen von Produkten oder in Form von Dienstleistungen aufwenden muss.
> Also so ziemlich alles mit dem ein Unternehmen arbeitet.
> Diese wird mit der Einahme der Mehrwertsteuer auf das verkaufte Unternehmensprodukt verrechnet!
> ...



Deine Ausgaben kannst du immer geltend machen, Steuern zahlst du letztlich nur auf deine Gewinne respektive eben die Differenz zwischen beim Einkauf gezahlter und beim Verkauf aufzuschlagender Märchensteuer. Die einzige Besonderheit bei Vorsteuerabzugeberechtigten ist, dass sie das schon bei ihren Vorsteuerzahlungen abziehen dürfen, anstatt es hinterher erstattet zu bekommen, wodurch nicht im Schnitt Kapital in Höhe der Hälfte der Steuersumme beim Finanzamt parkt, sondern vom Unternehmen genutzt werden kann. Aber die Bürokratie, die dafür anfällt...
Ich persönlich finde schon meine vierteljährliche Vorauszahlungen als solche nervig und werde mal fragen, ob ich nicht alles auf einmal rüberschieben kann


----------



## seahawk (18. Juni 2021)

Bei war und ist es normal, dass man ab der weter führenden Schule in die Innenstadt muss, das sind dann gut 10-12km.


----------



## Eckism (18. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es hat niemand gesagt, dass man damit reich wird. Nur dass man sich damit die finanziellen Nachteile des "schön wohnens und trotzdem gut bezahlten Job habens" von der Allgemeinheit finanzieren lässt, während man die Vorteile selbst einstreicht. Wenn man natürlich zusätzlich aus Spaß an der Freude den Verbrauch verdoppelt und aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht-arbeitsbezogene Fahrten mit in die Pendel-Rechnung aufnimmt, dann hat man seinen Profit halt gleich wieder doppelt und dreifach ausgegeben. Aber eben nicht weil man pendelt oder weil der Sprit "so teuer" wäre, sondern weil man übermäßig die Umwelt verpestet und sich noch ein paar weitere Freiheiten rausnimmt. Und da ist es ja vollkommen okay, wenn man dafür genauso zahlt, wie jeder andere auch, oder? Meine 3000-4000 km Urlaub und noch mal so viele Ausflugs- und Verwandtenbesuchsfahrten werden ja auch nicht aus deinen Steuerzahlungen bestritten, weil ich halt nur rund 200 km reinen Arbeitsweg im Jahr mit dem Auto zurücklege. Wieso sollte ich umgekehrt jemandem, der stattdessen sein Leben bewusst so plant, dass er 15 oder gar 50 Mm KFZ-Arbeitsweg hat, seinen Urlaub über meine Steuer schenken? Oder extra Freude am Fahren?? Auch nur den Arbeitsweg als solchen??? Das ist seine Entscheidung, dass er einen besonderen Lebensstil führen will und besondere Lebensstile muss man sich halt SELBER leisten können.


Die Allgemeinheit bezahlt es ja nicht. Man bezahlt ja für gewöhnlich mehr Steuern, wo man sich einen Teil zurückholt.
Nach deiner "Belohnendefintion" werden auch Arbeitslos und Sozialhilfeempfänger belohnt, ohne mehr Steuern zu bezahlen als zu bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Ein Arbeitsloser wird bei Annahme eines Jobs durch mehr Geld am Ende des Monats belohnt.
Ein Pendler hat wenn er näher an den Arbeitsplatz zieht unter Umständen weniger Geld.
Wer wird also was machen?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die ICEs mit jeder neuen Generation unbequemer werden.


Die Sitze vom ICE 4 werden ausgetauscht keine Sorge^^


----------



## Eckism (18. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitsloser wird bei Annahme eines Jobs durch mehr Geld am Ende des Monats belohnt.
> Ein Pendler hat wenn er näher an den Arbeitsplatz zieht unter Umständen weniger Geld.
> Wer wird also was machen?


Dafür hat er mehr Freizeit gewonnen und weniger Stress noch dazu...Lebenszeit ist durch Geld nicht zu ersetzen.
Ich setz mich auch gleich für 3-4 Stunden wieder in den Brutkasten und hangel mich von Stau zu Stau...würde ich näher wohnen, könnte ich die Zeit noch arbeiten.


----------



## Animaniac (18. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, es war (absichtlich) etwas bleiern formuliert. Aber nur um es knapper zu fassen, der Inhalt ist schon korrekt: Für die Versorung des Ballungszentren sorgt nur der Teil des Landlebens, der auf dem Land arbeitet. Nicht wer vom dem Land in die Ballungszentren pendelt. Dass sind Stadtarbeiter, die angenehmer Leben als es andere Stadtarbeiter können und erstere lassen sich diesen Luxus halt auch noch von letzteren bezahlen.


Ok, so klingt es schon ganz anders. Einen Faktor hast du aber noch vergessen, für die reine Nahrungsmittelerzeugung sind heute nur noch eine Handvoll Leute nötig, viele Pendler machen das Dorfleben aber attraktiver für die für die Nahrungsmittelerzeugung benötigten Menschen. Alleine schon Breitbandausbau, ein 100 Seelendorf hat immer noch Probleme schnelles Internet zu bekommen. Und auch ein junger Bauer will auf sowas nicht mehr verzichten. Lebenswert wird das Dorf erst ab einer gewissen Einwohnerzahl. Wenn das Dorf nur noch die Enklave für Fleisch und Getreide ist will da auch niemand mehr wohnen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wohn- sowie Arbeitsmöglichkeiten sind übrigens auch keine Naturgegebenheiten. Wenn innerhalb Wolfsburgs niemand bereit ist, den höheren Preis für weitere Wohnungen zu zahlen, weil es billiger ist, vom Land reinzufahren und wenn umgekehrt viele bereit sind, weitere Jobs bei VW anzunehmen, obwohl es keine Wohnmöglichkeiten in der Nähe gibt, weil der zusätzliche Lohn die zusätzlichen Kosten aufwiegt, dann sind das einfach finanzielle Abwägungen. Die massiv schief ausgehen, weil PKW-Verkehr bei uns von vorn bis hinten mit Steuergeldern zugeschissen wird und die Pendler nur einen Bruchteil der von ihnen verursachten Kosten selbst zahlen. Vor 90 Jahren, als "billig mit dem Auto fahren" einfach keine Option war, wäre kein Industrieller auf die Idee gekommen, ein neues Werk ohne Arbeitersiedlung zu errichten. Und niemand hätte Unternehmen in einer Stadt gefördert, in der es ohnehin schon mehr Arbeits- als Wohnmöglichkeiten gibt. Heute werden solche Entgleisungen dagegen als Naturgesetz normal dargestellt...


Ich würde das nicht als normal darstellen, das sind einfach gewachsene Probleme. In Wofsburg wird ständig gebaut und erweitert. Wir selbst hatten eine Wohnung dort, bzw. meine Frau als wir noch nicht verheiratet waren. Neue Wohnungen sind vergriffen bevor der Statiker die Bauzeichnung geprüft hat. Die Nachfrage in WOB zu wohnen ist hoch (die Kosten dafür definitiv auch) aber ohne das Umland könnte VW, Zulieferer und Infrastruktur den Bedarf nicht decken.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das ist gerade für die Bereitstellung von Alternativen ein Problem. Im Beispiel Wolfsburg mag es vielleicht nicht so auffallen, weil es genau einen großen Arbeitgeber gibt, zu dem viele hinwollen. Wenn da dann kein ÖPNV fehlt, hat wer geschlammpt (und zwar an allererster Front VW. Denn in so einem Fall Werksbusse einzusetzen kriegt man sogar in den USA hin, statt nach dem Staat zu schreien). Aber in diversifizierten Gegenden ist Pendelverkehr vom Dorf in weit umliegende Städte einfach nicht ÖPNV-kompatibel. Weder von den Entfernungen noch der Verteilung noch den Personenzahlen. ÖPNV funktioniert da, wo viele Leute ähnliche Ziele oder zumindest überlappende Wege haben - wenn nur 100 Leute da sind und die wollen zu 4 Uhrzeiten in 15 verschiedene Richtungen, dann ist das Ergebnis halt Individualverkehr. Da braucht man auch keinen Bus schicken, der wäre tatsächlich energetisch ein Rückschritt. Aber solche Situationen sollten eben die Ausnahme sein.


Sehe ich ein, aus jedem Kuhdorf zu den Schichten Busse einzusetzen ist schlicht nicht möglich.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim Zeitfaktor bin ich voll bei dir. Den muss man getrennt aushandeln. Von der Schwerindustrie bis zum Häuslebau gibt es einfach auch Prozesse, die einen Investitionshorizont von 30 Jahren und mehr haben. Das ist mit ein Grund, warum ich absolut gegen Verbote und Grenzwerte und für stetig steigende finanzielle Belastungen bin. Die machen erstmal nur wenig, dann ein Bisschen mehr - und nur wer so blöd ist, langfristig auf einem Irrweg zu bleiben, der zahlt halt richtig. (Wie schnell dann schnell genug ist, ist aber eine sehr komplexe Diskussion. Objektiv ist es für sanfte Lösungen halt 30 Jahre zu spät und das weiß auch jeder, der mitdenkt/es verdient hat, geschont zu werden, seit 25 Jahren. Subjektiv kann man es aber nur bedingt übel nehmen, wenn jemand seit 20 Jahren nur im Mittelfeld mitschwimmt, anstatt sich schon mal an Bedingungen anzupassen, die die Politik dann gar nicht umsetzt. Andererseits leben wir in einer Demokratie und 60-80% der Deutschen sowie ein noch größerer Teil der Lobbies ist mitverantwortlich dafür, dass sich nichts getan hat...)


Sehr schön zusammengefasst, da gehe ich voll mit. Die Wissenschaft kennt die Problematik seit 30 wenn nicht 40 Jahren. Ansätze der Politik waren immer eher zaghaft (keine Wähler verlieren) und gerade die Automobilindustie  hat schon sehr aufgepasst dass sie nicht zu kurz kommt. War dem geneigten Wähler ja auch immer sehr wichtig den Benz vor dem Haus stehen zu haben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da fehlen ganz dringend CO2-bezogene Zölle. Aber solange Deutschland so gut an seinen Exporten verdient, sind die noch unwahrscheinlicher, als eine vernünftige Klimapolitik im eigenen Land. Da wird, mal wieder, der Mittelstand den Großkonzernen geopfert.


Wäre auch wieder nur die Keule, Klimaschutz durch Strafzahlung. Aber wahrscheinlich funktioniert es anders nicht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jo. Es gibt zwar wie immer Teilnehmer, deren Kommentare man sich einfach nur sparen will, aber dass es trotz denen nicht aus dem Ruder läuft, ist eine sehr positive Abwechslung. Hatte ich lange nicht mehr.



Jetzt haben wir ja so einige Probleme lokalisiert. Aber wie sehen mögliche Lösungen aus?
Homeoffice ist garantiert ein verdammt gutes Mittel, meine Frau sitzt seit 15 Monaten im Homeoffice und hat damit locker 20.000km Individualverkehr gespart. Das sollte man beibehalten! Wobei ich hier gegen staatliche Unterstützung bin, man spart so viel Lebenszeit und Kosten (Benzin, Verschleiß) dass man den Strom für den Laptop wohl als Gegenwert selbst zahlen kann.
Für den Bandarbeiter geht das aber nicht, hier hab ich keinen sinnvollen Ansatz.
Energieerzeugung? Mehr Windkraft, mehr Photovoltaik? Ja, da wo es geht sollte man die Technik weitestgehend nutzen. Einzig es fehlt am Speicher.
Abfall? Weg von der Wegwerfgesellschaft, weg vom Plastikmüll.
Wohnen? Wie das Haus heizen? Wärmepumpe ist eine mögliche Technologie aber nicht jeder Altbau lässt sich damit ausrüsten, zumal es dafür auch Strom bedarf.
...


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin so umgezogen, dass ich 3 km habe.
> 2 Stunden Pendelzeit je Richtung innerstädtisch sind nur in extremen Fällen überhaupt möglich und da muss man in vielen Fällen auch die Sinnfrage stellen. In Berlin kommt sowas häufiger mal vor, aber da durchreist man dann auch den Lebensraum von 2-3 Millionen weiteren Menschen. Wetten, dass unter denen in 80% der Fälle jemand wäre, der den Job genauso gut machen könnte, aber nur 15 Minuten ÖPMV hätte? Unter der selbst 45 Minuten in Gegenrichtung fährt? Anstatt die Pendlerpauschale anzuheben, sollte man die Zumutbarkeitsgrenze für ALG2 auf 45 Minuten ÖPNV senken, und zwar 45 Minuten zu den tatsächlich einhergehenden Arbeitszeiten. Denn oft betrifft so etwas gerade schlecht bezahlte, prekäre Stellen, zu denen Leute dann gezwungen werden. Während niemand in höherer Position auf die Idee käme, aus seiner 40 h-Woche eine 60 h-Woche ohne Lohnausgleich zu machen, in dem er jeden Tag 4 h fährt.


Ich finde 2 Stunden Pendelzeit auch eine Zumutung.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitsloser wird bei Annahme eines Jobs durch mehr Geld am Ende des Monats belohnt.
> Ein Pendler hat wenn er näher an den Arbeitsplatz zieht unter Umständen weniger Geld.
> Wer wird also was machen?


Das muß jeder für sich abwägen was unterm Strich dabei rauskommt.
Aber 1-2 Stunden Pendelzeiten sind echt eine Zumutung. Das ist verlorene und unbezahlte Zeit wie *ruyven_macaran* das auch schon festgestellt hat.
Dazu noch der ganze Stress.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde 2 Stunden Pendelzeit auch eine Zumutung.


Gelten aber leider als Zumutbar und je nach Region/Lage, können es sogar über 2,5h sein. Ebenso die Vermittlung im gesamten Bundesgebiet, inkl. Städte wie Berlin, Hamburg, München, wo die Lage am Wohnungsmarkt ohnehin schon katastrophal ist.
Wer sich darüber echaufiert, z.B. allein die Fahrtkosten und verplemperte Zeit die man hat, wird damit abgespeist, dass er ja die Pendlerpauschale in Anspruch nehmen kann. Wenn das nicht überzeugend genug ist, kommt der "sanfte" Druck durchs Amt, jede zumutbare Beschäftigung anzunehmen, selbst wenn das was man da verdient nicht zum Leben reicht. Man kann ja schließlich aufstocken und damit seinen Beitrag zur Subventionierung von Bumsbuden leisten. 
Aber mit solche Spielerchen "schützt" man Deutschlands Wirtschaft, Betriebe und _Wohlstand_ sowie den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas.


----------



## seahawk (19. Juni 2021)

Deswegen brauchen wir ein solidarisches Bürgergeld um die Arbeitsknechtschaft zu beenden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Allgemeinheit bezahlt es ja nicht. Man bezahlt ja für gewöhnlich mehr Steuern, wo man sich einen Teil zurückholt.
> Nach deiner "Belohnendefintion" werden auch Arbeitslos und Sozialhilfeempfänger belohnt, ohne mehr Steuern zu bezahlen als zu bekommen.



Ich sage nicht "belohnen", denn das wäre ein aktive Entscheidung des Gebenden, sondern "profitieren" bzw. abkassieren, also eine aktive Entscheidung dessen, der nimmt. Und ja: Natürlich machen das auch Hilfeempfänger. Wird ihnen ja oft genug vorgeworfen. Allerdings machen die das nicht freiwillig, sondern in Ermangelung anderer Möglichkeiten. Du dagegen könntest jederzeit näher an deinen Arbeitsplatz ziehen, entscheidest dich aber aus freiem Willen dagegen, weil die Gesamtbilanz inkl. Pendlerpauschale für dich im jetzigen Zustand attraktiver ist. Individuell ist diese Entscheidung nachvollziehbar, aber volkswirtschaftlich, ökologisch und vor allem klimatologisch ist sie eine Katastrophe. Von daher sag ich ganz klar: Lasst mal sehen, ob die Leute sich immer noch so entscheiden, wenn der Liter 2,50 € kostet und die Pendlerpauschale wegfällt.

Ich will niemandem etwas verbieten, aber gemäß kapitalistischer Logik ist es wichtig, dass Dinge die insgesamt teuer sind (und Pendeln kostet die Gesellschaft sehr viel) auch für denjenigen teuer sind, der die Entscheidung fällt (in dem Fall also du). Denn der entscheidet eben nur nach den ihn direkt betreffenden Faktoren und wenn die durch Subventionen verfälscht sind, wird er nicht die insgesamt beste Entscheidung fällen.




Animaniac schrieb:


> Ok, so klingt es schon ganz anders. Einen Faktor hast du aber noch vergessen, für die reine Nahrungsmittelerzeugung sind heute nur noch eine Handvoll Leute nötig, viele Pendler machen das Dorfleben aber attraktiver für die für die Nahrungsmittelerzeugung benötigten Menschen. Alleine schon Breitbandausbau, ein 100 Seelendorf hat immer noch Probleme schnelles Internet zu bekommen. Und auch ein junger Bauer will auf sowas nicht mehr verzichten. Lebenswert wird das Dorf erst ab einer gewissen Einwohnerzahl. Wenn das Dorf nur noch die Enklave für Fleisch und Getreide ist will da auch niemand mehr wohnen.



Also Pendler als Entertainment für Bauern? Sorry, aber ich glaube da brauchen wir nicht annährend so viele wie heute. Und für das bislang investierte Ressourcen kann ich jeden Agramitarbeiter viermal die Woche ins die nächste Innenstadt fahren (Begleitung nach Wahl inkusive) und das ganze ist immer noch billiger und umweltschonender als der heutige Zustand.

Bezüglich Internet im 100 Seelendorf: Normalerweise sind die Wohnkosten da um den Faktor 2 bis 10 niedriger als in der Stadt. Wer in der Größenordnung von 5-10 Riesen pro Jahr extra zur Verfügung hat, kann sich schon lange schnelleres Internet bestellen. Nur diese "alles aber billig" Mentalität geht halt nicht auf die ganzen Vorzüge des Landlebens sind schon ein verdammt großer Teil von "alles". Internet jenseits einer zum surfen ausreichenden Geschwindigkeit (5-10 MBit) erachte ich dagegen persönlich als ziemlich kleinen Faktor. 4K Netflix ist defintiv das wichtigste Menschenrecht und Sat-TV kann man auf dem Land sogar besser empfangen als in der Stadt.



> Ich würde das nicht als normal darstellen, das sind einfach gewachsene Probleme. In Wofsburg wird ständig gebaut und erweitert.



Aber nur das Werk, nicht die Wohnungen. Und währenddessen baut VW andernorts Stellen ab oder plant das zumindest. Das rechnet sich nur für die, weil sie es können. Müssten sie in Wolfsburg 20% mehr zahlen, weil wegen der Wohnungssituation da eigentlich niemand hinzieht, würden die Prozesse ganz anders aussehen. Stattdessen bezahlt der Staat (und das bei weitem nicht nur im Falle VWs) das Pendeln (und teilweise den Ausbau oder zumindest dessen direkte Umweltschäden) an Standort A, die Bewältigung des Verkehrsaufkommens an Standort A, die Arbeitslosen an (Ex-)Standort B und die Ansiedlung von irgendwas neuem an (Ex-)Standort B. Was soll dieser Scheiß auf Steuerzahlerkosten?



> Wäre auch wieder nur die Keule, Klimaschutz durch Strafzahlung. Aber wahrscheinlich funktioniert es anders nicht.



Wer noch einen Vorschlag hat, der nicht bereits in den letzten 30 Jahren gemacht wurde, möge vortreten. Ich kenne nur noch die Schritte, die bislang unterlassen wurden, weil sie weh tun. Lässt man die weiterhin bleiben, wird sich weiterhin nicht nichts tun. Geht man sie endlich, erreicht man vielleicht auch mal was. Und fest steht eins: Stillstand ist unter sich ändernden Bedingungen keine Lösung. Deutschland, konkret die CDU und ihre Wähler, hat es bereits verspielt, dass wir der weltführende Hersteller für sämtliche EEs sind. Die im Gegenzug gepuschten Kohlekraftwerke und Verbrennerhersteller werden aber in den nächsten Jahrzehnten keine Rechnungen mehr bezahlen und das nach Russland und Saudi Arabien überwiesene Geld ist nicht nur weg, sondern belastet uns mit erheblichen Folgekosten bei Außenpolitik und Flüchtlingen. Gleiches gilt für die Weiterführung schädlicher Industriezweige in China unter Belassung der meisten Gewinne dort. Konservativismus funktioniert nur, wenn alle den Status Quo erhalten wollen und weder sind die bisherigen Verlierer dazu bereit noch die überlastete Natur dazu fähig. Es muss sich etwas ändern und nach dem wir den "man kann vieles erhalten" Punkt vor 20-30 Jahren verpennt haben, sind wir jetzt kurz davor die "man kann den grundlegenden Wandel wenigstens steuern" Grenze zu überschießen.



> Jetzt haben wir ja so einige Probleme lokalisiert. Aber wie sehen mögliche Lösungen aus?
> Homeoffice ist garantiert ein verdammt gutes Mittel, meine Frau sitzt seit 15 Monaten im Homeoffice und hat damit locker 20.000km Individualverkehr gespart. Das sollte man beibehalten! Wobei ich hier gegen staatliche Unterstützung bin, man spart so viel Lebenszeit und Kosten (Benzin, Verschleiß) dass man den Strom für den Laptop wohl als Gegenwert selbst zahlen kann.



Hätte man die Kosten für Mobiliät schon in den 90ern eingepreist, hätte man das längst als Standard gehabt. Systemisch betrachtet kostet ein ins-Büro-Pendler soviel wie zwei Home-Officler. Selbst wer zu den Deppen gehört, die denken, dass letztere den halben Tag Däumchen drehen, wäre längst zu dem Schuss gekommen, dass Remote-Arbeit die bessere Idee wo immer möglich ist - wenn er denn die gesamte Gleichung an auf dem Tisch gehabt hätte. Stattdessen haben wir die halbe Rechnung an den Staat geschickt und machen das immer noch, geben dem Staat aber umgekehrt nicht die Hälfte des Mitspracherechts. So kann das nicht funktionieren, wenn man Sozialismus für Kosten und Kaptialismus für Gewinne und Kontrolle predigt.



> Für den Bandarbeiter geht das aber nicht, hier hab ich keinen sinnvollen Ansatz.
> Energieerzeugung? Mehr Windkraft, mehr Photovoltaik? Ja, da wo es geht sollte man die Technik weitestgehend nutzen. Einzig es fehlt am Speicher.



Wir nähern uns langsam der Grenze, wo es an Speichern fehlt, aber wir sind noch lange nicht da. Und wir haben einiges an Speicherkonzepten, darunter sogar viele die politisch-populistische Entscheidungen der letzten Jahre auf den Kopf stellen, aber solange Energie spottbillig bleibt, interessieren sich nur unterfinanzierte Grundlagenforscher dafür.



> Abfall? Weg von der Wegwerfgesellschaft, weg vom Plastikmüll.
> Wohnen? Wie das Haus heizen? Wärmepumpe ist eine mögliche Technologie aber nicht jeder Altbau lässt sich damit ausrüsten, zumal es dafür auch Strom bedarf.
> ...



Wir haben seit 30 Jahren alltagstaugliche Passivhäuser, energiesparende Bauten 20-30 Jahre länger und in Deutschland im Schnitt 50 Jahre alte Wohngebäude. Das heißt eigentlich sollte mindestens ein Viertel unserer Gebäude gar keine Heizenergie brauchen, weitere 25% wenig von Beginn an und mindestens nochmal ein Viertel sollte auf einen von beiden Standards nachgerüstet worden sein sollen. Das wir aber nicht über 25% Restaltbauten, sondern eher über 90% aller Gebäude reden zeigen aber: Es ist gar nichts getan worden. Und mit jedem Tag, den wir darauf warten, dass es "eine" Lösung für "alles" gibt, ehe wir anfangen da etwas zu tun, wo die Lösungsmöglichkeiten auf der Hand liegen, verschwenden wir mehr fossile Brennstoffe.

Ich selbst wohne in einem Gebäude, dessen Fassade vermutlich sogar unter Denkmalschutz steht (oder stehen sollte), aber auch hier könnte man die benötigte Heizenergie durch Vakuumisolierung an den ohnehin verputzten (oder putzbedürftigen...) Wänden deutlich reduzieren, die Scheiben austauschen und die Rahmen entweder gleich mit oder, wenn man sie erhalten will (qualitativ echt saubere Arbeit) mit ein paar zusätzlichen Dichtungen und von außen mit einem isolierenden Keil in der Fensternische abdecken. Dachboden und Keller noch abdichten, schon blieben als einziger Nachteil gegenüber einem Neubau die hohen Decken (im Sommer ein Segen - und mit entsprechenden Möbeln eine Netto-Reduktion der nötigen Wohnfläche) sowie eben besagte Fassade. Selbige ist aber auch locker 80 cm dick und isoliert somit gar nicht mal so schlecht. Für den Rest kann man entweder eine benachbarte, ohnehin asphaltierte Fläche mit einer Erdwärmesonde + Wärmepumpe unterbauen oder alternativ den recht großen, von der Straße nicht einsehbaren Südgiebel mit Solarthermie zupflastern (wobei diese Fläche natürlich für Photovoltaik wertvoller ist). Leitungen passen entweder noch in die vorhandenen Schächte, da hier sowieso nichts in Wänden verlegt wurde, in die nicht mehr benötigten Kamine oder können an der verwinkelten Rückseite außen am Haus entlanggelegt werden. Noch ein Bisschen extra was auf die nach Osten offenen Flächen zur (morgendlichen) Warmwasserbereitung und der Bedarf der Mitparteien an externer thermischer energie wäre auf nahe null reduziert, obwohl hier von einem Innenstadt-Altbau, also praktisch dem Worst Case der energetischen Sanierung sprechen.

Aber: Nicht einmal ich Altöko würde das meinem Vermieter vorschlagen. Weil ich trotz 100% Biogas derzeit nur 1100 € im Jahr für Wärme inklusive Herd und Warmwasser zahle, so ein Komplettausbau aber wegen der immensen Abgaben, die Deutschland auf Arbeit erhebt, vermutlich zu Umlagen von 5000 bis 10000 € im Jahr führen würde, wenn nicht mehr.




Poulton schrieb:


> Gelten aber leider als Zumutbar und je nach Region/Lage, können es sogar über 2,5h sein. Ebenso die Vermittlung im gesamten Bundesgebiet, inkl. Städte wie Berlin, Hamburg, München, wo die Lage am Wohnungsmarkt ohnehin schon katastrophal ist.
> Wer sich darüber echaufiert, z.B. allein die Fahrtkosten und verplemperte Zeit die man hat, wird damit abgespeist, dass er ja die Pendlerpauschale in Anspruch nehmen kann. Wenn das nicht überzeugend genug ist, kommt der "sanfte" Druck durchs Amt, jede zumutbare Beschäftigung anzunehmen, selbst wenn das was man da verdient nicht zum Leben reicht. Man kann ja schließlich aufstocken und damit seinen Beitrag zur Subventionierung von Bumsbuden leisten.



Keine Pendlerpauschale mehr, kein Argument mehr  . Aber die Grenzen müssen allgemein runter. Drastisch. Die bescheuerte Idee, dass jemand aus einer schlechten Stelle heraus bessere Chancen hat, wenn er sich auf eine gute bewirbt, hat zwar leider tatsächlich ein entsprechendes Gegenstück in den Köpfen unfähiger Personaler. Aber jemand, der 12+ Stunden am Tag wegen (s)einem (Scheiß) Job unterwegs ist, bewirbt sich gar nicht mehr, weil er nicht mehr dazu kommt.



> Aber mit solche Spielerchen "schützt" man Deutschlands Wirtschaft, Betriebe und _Wohlstand_ sowie den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas.



Auch wenn ich Schröder nicht mag, aber mit seinem Blick auf den Niedriglohnsektor hatte er einfach recht und auch entsprechend ein paar Weichen richtig gestellt (später haben andere Prellböcke auf diese Gleise gepflanzt). Immer mehr klassische Mittelbauarbeitsplätze lassen sich automatisieren. Was bleibt sind hochqualifizierte, gut bezahlte Arbeitsplätze, die aber weder vom Bedarf noch von der Qualifikation her jemals alle oder auch nur die Mehrheit der Menschen versorgen können, und der Billiglohnsektor für all die Aufgaben, für die man eigentlich gar nichts können muss und die nur deswegen keiner Maschine überlassen werden, weil man subjektiv lieber mit einem Menschen in der jeweiligen Position interagieren will oder weil es schlicht zu teuer wäre, eine Maschine hinreichend flexibel zu machen. Diese Jobs werden aber nie gut bezahlt sein. Was es somit braucht, und da war HartzIV ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung: Ein System, in dem man von der schlechten Arbeit trotzdem akzeptabel leben kann.

Die drastische Reduzierung der zumutbaren Entfernung hat damit nicht einmal etwas zu tun. Die fordere ich nur, weil bislang Düsseldorfer zum putzen in Bochum und gleichzeitig Bochumer zu putzen in Düsseldorf gezwungen werden. Das tut zwar was für die Völkerverständigung, ist aber ökonomischer und ökogloischer Wahnsinn. Aber unabhängig davon müssen wir es normalisieren, dass schlechtbezahlte Jobs aufgestockt werden. Wir brauchen 1-2 weitere Anrechnungensstufen mit deutlich niedrigerem Ansatz, z.B. 25% Anrechnung von 300 bis 600 und 50% von 600 bis 900 € statt bislang 80% ab 400 €, und parallel eine Abschaffung von Zwangsmaßnahmen (aber weiterhin das Angebot von Weiterbildung) für alle ab ~800 € eigenes Einkommen. Das sind sehr wenige Änderungen am Gesamtsystem "Hartz IV", aber sie würden Niedriglöhnern ein brauchbares Leben erlauben und die Tür zu höherem aufhalten.
Aber heute wird Wahlkampf ja nur noch mit "abschaffen" gemacht, ohne ein Fünkchen verstand dafür, was eigentlich schlecht und was gut ist geschweige denn, was danach kommen soll.


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht "belohnen", denn das wäre ein aktive Entscheidung des Gebenden, sondern "profitieren" bzw. abkassieren, also eine aktive Entscheidung dessen, der nimmt. Und ja: Natürlich machen das auch Hilfeempfänger. Wird ihnen ja oft genug vorgeworfen. Allerdings machen die das nicht freiwillig, sondern in Ermangelung anderer Möglichkeiten. Du dagegen könntest jederzeit näher an deinen Arbeitsplatz ziehen, entscheidest dich aber aus freiem Willen dagegen, weil die Gesamtbilanz inkl. Pendlerpauschale für dich im jetzigen Zustand attraktiver ist. Individuell ist diese Entscheidung nachvollziehbar, aber volkswirtschaftlich, ökologisch und vor allem klimatologisch ist sie eine Katastrophe. Von daher sag ich ganz klar: Lasst mal sehen, ob die Leute sich immer noch so entscheiden, wenn der Liter 2,50 € kostet und die Pendlerpauschale wegfällt.


Also soll ich nach Niederbayern ziehen und wenn ich dort dann fertig bin, pendel ich nach Hamburg, Niedersachsen, Thüringen und Baden-Wüthemberg, oder ich ziehe nach Hamburg und pendeln dann in die anderen Bundesländer von dort aus, oder wie wäre es von Baden-Würthemberg ins restliche Deutschland? Weil, mehrmals im Jahr umziehen tu ich ganz sicher nicht, da fehlt mir die Zeit und die Lust.
Da bleib ich doch lieber in der Mitte von Deutschland...manche Leute denken, arbeit ist mit einem festen Standort verbunden...die liegen in ihrem flachen Tellerchen und können da nicht mal über den Rand gucken.

Ich bin da auch mal gespannt, wenn der Sprit teurer wird. Für mich ändert sich zwar nicht viel, außer, das ich ne andere Rechnungadresse hab, weniger Steuern zahle und dafür mehr Kohle im Sprit versenke...vielleicht werden da die Autobahnen aber endlich mal freier.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was es somit braucht, und da war HartzIV ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung: Ein System, in dem man von der schlechten Arbeit trotzdem akzeptabel leben kann.


Nicht Hartz IV war der richtige Schritt, sondern die Einführung des Mindestlohns.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht Hartz IV war der richtige Schritt, sondern die Einführung des Mindestlohns.


Sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene, ja in ruyvens Argumentation sogar eher gegenläufige Dinge.
H4 hat das Aufstocken eingeführt was es (bei ausreichender Höhe des Satzes und sinnvoller Anrechnung, was aktuell natürlich nicht der Fall ist) auch bei geringfügiger Beschäftigung lohnenswert machen könnte eine solchen Job anzunehmen/anzubieten.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene, ja in ruyvens Argumentation sogar eher gegenläufige Dinge.
> H4 hat das Aufstocken eingeführt was es (bei ausreichender Höhe des Satzes und sinnvoller Anrechnung, was aktuell natürlich nicht der Fall ist) auch bei geringfügiger Beschäftigung lohnenswert machen könnte eine solchen Job anzunehmen/anzubieten.


Das sehe ich anders. Wenn man einen angemessenen Mindestlohn bekommt braucht man nicht mehr aufstocken.
Ich meine Vollzeitstellen. Auch da gibt es Aufstocker.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Der einfache Bandarbeiter Job stirbt aus. Langsamer als z.T. befürchtet aber doch unaufhaltsam. Und für die Maschine die den Job von >10 Arbeitern macht brauchst du halt keine >10 Bediener. Also muss ein Ersatz her, und geringfügige Beschäftigung (natürlich auch in 20, 15 oder weniger Wochenstunden) mit Aufstockung könnte eine Antwort sein. Zur Bürokratievermeidung wäre das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen eine Andere.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene, ja in ruyvens Argumentation sogar eher gegenläufige Dinge.
> H4 hat das Aufstocken eingeführt was es (bei ausreichender Höhe des Satzes und sinnvoller Anrechnung, was aktuell natürlich nicht der Fall ist) auch bei geringfügiger Beschäftigung lohnenswert machen könnte eine solchen Job anzunehmen/anzubieten.


Einen entscheidenden Haken hat das allerdings doch: Die Gemeinschaft zahlt den Teil des Lohns, den sich ein Arbeitgeber spart, während dieser gleichzeitig in den Genuss der vollen Arbeitsleistung des Beschäftigten kommt. Man subventioniert also nicht den Arbeitnehmer, sondern den Arbeitgeber, denn wenn die Arbeitsleistung benötigt wird, kann sie auch vom Arbeitgeber voll vergütet werden.

Wenn die Stelle eigentlich nicht benötigt wird, ist es die Schaffung eines Arbeitsplatzes um seiner selbst Willen, also im Wesentlichen eine teure Beschäftigungstherapie, denn das Einkommen könnte man dem "unnütz" Angestellten mit deutlich weniger Overhead auch direkt zukommen lassen.

Sicherlich gibt es gute Gründe, Menschen in einer Art Arbeitsrhythmus zu halten und vielleicht dafür zu sorgen, dass aus der subventionierten Stelle eine regulär vergütete wird. Aber genau das leistet H4 de facto in den seltensten Fällen, während hauptsächlich ein von der Solidargemeinschaft finanzierter Niedriglohnsektor wächst.

Und was geschieht wohl, wenn immer mehr Leute von dem, was sie weniger verdienen, auf dem Umweg über Abgaben ihre eigene Lohnaufstockung bezahlen sollen? - Eben.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Einen entscheidenden Haken hat das allerdings doch: Die Gemeinschaft zahlt den Teil des Lohns, den sich ein Arbeitgeber spart, während dieser gleichzeitig in den Genuss der vollen Arbeitsleistung des Beschäftigten kommt. Man subventioniert also nicht den Arbeitnehmer, sondern den Arbeitgeber, denn wenn die Arbeitsleistung benötigt wird, kann sie auch vom Arbeitgeber voll vergütet werden.


Damit hast du Recht. Und beim Mindestlohn werden Arbeitgeber eben dazu verpflichtet diesen auch zu zahlen.
Man kann nicht alles auf den Staat abwälzen.


----------



## Lotto (20. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchen wir ein solidarisches Bürgergeld um die Arbeitsknechtschaft zu beenden.



Wird es das denn?
Ich denke es wird nur dazu führen, dass wir im Niedriglohnsektor ein Problem bekommen weil sich der ein oder andere dann ganz zuhause bleiben wird, während alle anderen das bezahlen dürfen.

Die Höhe des Geldes wird ja das Existenzminimum sein, d.h. der Druck weiterhin zu arbeiten um leben(!) zu können bleibt ja.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird nur dazu führen, dass wir im Niedriglohnsektor ein Problem bekommen weil sich der ein oder andere dann ganz zuhause bleiben wird, während alle anderen das bezahlen dürfen.


Ist doch heute schon so. Es wird immer welche geben, die das System ausnutzen, das wird man nicht verhindern können.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch heute schon so. Es wird immer welche geben, die das System ausnutzen, das wird man nicht verhindern können.


Eben die sind nur eine Minderheit!

Außerdem gibt es auch ganz oben in der Gesellschaft Menschen welche das System ausnutzen.
Aber auch die sind eine Minderheit und schwarze Schafe.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und beim Mindestlohn werden Arbeitgeber eben dazu verpflichtet diesen auch zu zahlen.


Der aber leider löchriger ist, als Sparanus seine Uniform. Langzeitarbeitslos gewesen? Pech gehabt, das erste halbe Jahr darf unter Mindestlohn gezahlt werden. Und weil es so "schön" war, kann man dann noch innerhalb der Probezeit gekündigt werden und es wird der nächste Langzeitarbeitslose doppelt freie Lohnarbeiter eingestellt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der aber leider löchriger ist, als Sparanus seine Uniform. Langzeitarbeitslos gewesen? Pech gehabt, das erste halbe Jahr darf unter Mindestlohn gezahlt werden. Und weil es so "schön" war, kann man dann noch innerhalb der Probezeit gekündigt werden und es wird der nächste Langzeitarbeitslose doppelt freie Lohnarbeiter eingestellt.


Dann ist dabei auf jeden Fall noch Nachholbedarf.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also muss ein Ersatz her, und geringfügige Beschäftigung (natürlich auch in 20, 15 oder weniger Wochenstunden) mit Aufstockung könnte eine Antwort sein.


Aber nicht über Teilzeit-Aufstockungs-Schiene. An der Stelle gehört gesetzlich die zulässige Arbeitszeit reduziert, bei vollem Lohnausgleich. Und zwar von den 48h die leider heute noch zulässig sind (sofern Einzel- oder Kollektivvertraglich nicht anders geregelt), auf 35h.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber genau das leistet H4 de facto in den seltensten Fällen, während hauptsächlich ein von der Solidargemeinschaft finanzierter Niedriglohnsektor wächst.


Nicht nur wächst, sondern zu einem Dauerzustand wird. Wenn man die Vor-Corona-Zahlen nimmt, arbeiten 1/3 aller Ostdeutschen im Niedriglohnsektor.








						Sackgasse Niedriglohn: Warum Millionen Beschäftigte weniger verdienen, als ihnen zusteht
					

Viele Beschäftigte kommen nicht aus dem Niedriglohnsektor raus. Besonders Frauen und Arbeitnehmern im Osten fällt der Aufstieg aus der dürftigen Bezahlung oft schwer. Dabei arbeiten viele Minijobber sogar in systemrelevanten Berufen.




					www.rnd.de
				



Aber ich vergaß: Die guten Hartz-Reformen und die Grünen haben mit ihrer Zustimmung dazu und dass sie bei der Ausarbeitung selbst mit in der ersten Reihe saßen, ja nichts falsch gemacht.  So redet man sich den Neoliberalismus schön.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es auch ganz oben in der Gesellschaft Menschen welche das System ausnutzen.
> Aber auch die sind eine Minderheit und schwarze Schafe.


In alle richtungen wird das System ausgenutzt. Ob du nun als Unternehmen deine Steuern optimierst, als Handwerker dir durch Schwarzarbeit etwas Geld zusätzlich verschaffst oder als Hartzer das Jobangebot sausen lässt. weil du unterm Strich kaum mehr verdienen würdest.
Das alles kannst du nur ändern, wenn du das System an sich änderst.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das alles kannst du nur ändern, wenn du das System an sich änderst.


Nur wie sollen die Änderungen aussehen? Vor allem auch realistisch bzw umsetzbar. 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine Vereinfachung des Steuersystems und auch des Rentensystems.
Das auch Normalsterbliche durch das Steuersystem durchblicken und nicht nur Steuerberater und Anwälte.
Und wegen dem Rentensystem: das alle in *eine* Kasse einzahlen. Auch Beamte!

Das würde mir spontan dazu einfallen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur wie sollen die Änderungen aussehen? Vor allem auch realistisch bzw umsetzbar.


Mit den gängigen Parteien geht das sowieso nicht.
Solange die Politiker, die an der Regierung sitzen, noch Zweit und Drittjobs als Lobbyisten haben, wird sich gar nichts ändern. Erst mal müsste man die Zeit begrenzen, in denen Leute in den Parlamenten hocken.
Dann muss das Parlament breiter aufgestellt sein. Solange die überwiegende Zahl aus Beamten besteht, wird sich da auch nicht viel tun, da die Beamten ja nichts gegen ihre Klientel entscheiden.
Warum wohl ist der Rentenanspruch seit Jahren am sinken, Beamtenpensionen jedoch nicht? Hat alles sein Grund.
Dann muss man die Leute wieder für Demokratie begeistern. Man muss ihnen vermitteln, dass Mitmachen auch wirklich was bewegen kann. Man muss die Parteien an sich reformieren. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass man innerhalb einer Partei nur dann hochkommt, wenn man anderen Leuten möglichst tief in den Arsch kriecht. 
All das muss sich erst ändern, dann kann man das System verändern und weg vom Hype des ewigen Wachstums kommen, bei dem nachhaltiges wirtschaften bestraft wird.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum wohl ist der Rentenanspruch seit Jahren am sinken, Beamtenpensionen jedoch nicht? Hat alles sein Grund.


Deswegen der Vorschlag das alle in eine Kasse einzahlen und eine normale Rente beziehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen der Vorschlag das alle in eine Kasse einzahlen und eine normale Rente beziehen.


Wird nicht passieren, solange die Beamten die Gruppe sind, die die Mehrheit der Abgeordnete stellen.
Das Rentensystem wird eh gerade vor die Wand gefahren. Die Babyboomer Generation wird in den nächsten Jahren anfangen in Rente/Pension zu gehen. Dann wird das System zusammenbrechen.
Jeder weiß das, aber niemanden kümmert das, da keiner Bereit ist, Abstriche zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird nicht passieren, solange die Beamten die Gruppe sind, die die Mehrheit der Abgeordnete stellen.
> Das Rentensystem wird eh gerade vor die Wand gefahren. Die Babyboomer Generation wird in den nächsten Jahren anfangen in Rente/Pension zu gehen. Dann wird das System zusammenbrechen.
> Jeder weiß das, aber niemanden kümmert das, da keiner Bereit ist, Abstriche zu machen.


Aber eine bessere Lösung hast du ja scheinbar auch nicht.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der einfache Bandarbeiter Job stirbt aus. Langsamer als z.T. befürchtet aber doch unaufhaltsam. Und für die Maschine die den Job von >10 Arbeitern macht brauchst du halt keine >10 Bediener. Also muss ein Ersatz her, und geringfügige Beschäftigung (natürlich auch in 20, 15 oder weniger Wochenstunden) mit Aufstockung könnte eine Antwort sein. Zur Bürokratievermeidung wäre das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen eine Andere.


Es werden ja eh immer weniger Babys in Deutschland geboren, von daher kommen ja auch nicht mehr so viele Arbeiter nach, die Teilzeit bräuchten. Weniger Stellen, weniger Arbeiter...für mich passt das.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber eine bessere Lösung hast du ja scheinbar auch nicht.


Hab ich doch gesagt. Beschränkung von Posten und Zeiten.
Reformierung des Rentensystems. Vernünftiger Mindestlohn.
Dann muss Zeitarbeit für die Firmen teurer sein als normale Belegschaft. Derzeit finanzieren die Arbeiter das unternehmerische Risiko.
Natürlich mehr Geld in die Bildung denn das ist die einzige Ressource, die Deutschland hat.
Je jünger die Kinder sind, desto wichtiger ist die Bildung und desto besser müssen die Lehrer sein und desto mehr müssen sie verdienen.
Ein Kindergärtner sollte also mehr verdienen als ein Gymnasiallehrer.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt. Beschränkung von Posten und Zeiten.
> Reformierung des Rentensystems.


Dazu meintest du doch dass das nicht passieren wird.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Vernünftiger Mindestlohn.


Jau. Den hatte ich auch genannt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Dann muss Zeitarbeit für die Firmen teurer sein als normale Belegschaft. Derzeit finanzieren die Arbeiter das unternehmerische Risiko.


Ist nur die Frage ob sie dann noch eingestellt werden.


Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich mehr Geld in die Bildung denn das ist die einzige Ressource, die Deutschland hat.
> Je jünger die Kinder sind, desto wichtiger ist die Bildung und desto besser müssen die Lehrer sein und desto mehr müssen sie verdienen.


Bildung ist immer wichtig.



> Ein Kindergärtner sollte also mehr verdienen als ein Gymnasiallehrer.


Der hat ja nicht studiert.

Außerdem sollten Frauen das selbe verdienen wie Männer.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu meintest du doch dass das nicht passieren wird.


Man könnte ja auch ganz schlicht und einfach die Rentenbeiträger erhöhen...oder das Rentenalter noch mehr erhöhen, das weniger Leute das Rentenalter erreichen...wo sie ja schon dran sind.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage ob sie dann noch eingestellt werden.


Zeitarbeit ist eh so ne Pest, die niemal hätte eingeführt werden dürfen...das ist moderner Menschenhandel


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Reformierung des Rentensystems


Ja schon, aber wie?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu meintest du doch dass das nicht passieren wird.


Weil man die Bedingungen erst ändern muss aber kein Politiker wird seine Felle selbst beschneiden.
Deswegen machen die Altparteien gerne Politik für Rentner, da das eine stabile Wählerschaft ist.

Guck dir doch die derzeitigen Kanzlerkandidaten an.
Scholz klammere ich mal aus, da die SPD in den nächsten Jahrzehnten keinen Kanzler mehr stellen wird.
Wählst du Laschet, bekommst du den Merz dazu (der pocht garantiert auf einen Ministerposten). Die Politik, die damit kommt, kann man sich ausmalen.
Bei Baerbock ist das auch so eine Sache, Wählst du die, kriegst du auch die Spinner der Basis Grünen dazu. Also die Impfverweigerer und Homöopaten. 
Ich persönlich gehe stark davon aus, dass Laschet das Rennen machen und dann mit den Grünen koalieren wird. Die Grünen wollen unbedingt an die Regierungströpfe und dafür werfen sie auch gerne mal ein paar Grundsätze weg.
Die FDP will auf jeden Fall auch an die Macht, aber aktuell wird es für schwarz/geld -- upss, gelb natürlich  nicht reichen,
Die FDP könnte nur dann mit rein, wenn die Grünen gewinnen und keine Lust auf die Union hat.
Aber -- weshalb sollten die Grünen die FDP mit ins Boot holen? Ich sehe da keine Schnittmengen.
Daher die Union und die Grünen. Entweder mit Laschet als Kanzler oder mit Baerbock als Kanzler.
Mit beiden wird sich nichts am System ändern.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber wie?


Alle zahlen ein. Die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze wird gestrichen. Die Rente gedeckelt.
Jeder zahlt 20-25% des Gehalts in das Sozialsystem, egal wie viel er/sie/es verdient.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alle zahlen ein. Die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze wird gestrichen. Die Rente gedeckelt.
> Jeder zahlt 20-25% des Gehalts in das Sozialsystem, egal wie viel er/sie/es verdient.


Maschinensteuer wäre auch noch etwas.
Denn seit Jahrzehnten werden Tätigkeiten, die zuvor von Menschen erledigt wurden, durch Maschinen, Roboter und/oder Automaten ersetzt - was jetzt nichts schlimmes ist, denn man sollte eigentlich froh sein, wenn dem Menschen die Arbeit ausgeht.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Maschinensteuer wäre auch noch etwas.


Doofer Begriff. 
Man sollte generell die Renten aus dem Haushalt bezahlen


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alle zahlen ein. Die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze wird gestrichen. Die Rente gedeckelt.
> Jeder zahlt 20-25% des Gehalts in das Sozialsystem, egal wie viel er/sie/es verdient.


20-25% sind reichlich wenig, ist ja schon jetzt bei 18,6%. 25%-35% sind da realistischer.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doofer Begriff.


Könnte man auch "Automatisierungs-Abgabe" nennen, aber ich glaube kaum das sowas durch kommt. 

Da der Staat ja Industrie 3.0, 4.0 etc im vollen Umfang unterstützt. Und da gehören ja nicht nur Digitalisierungs - und Vernetzungsprozesse zu. Sondern auch weitere Automatisierungen. Angeblich auch die Erschaffung neuer Jobs (Qualifizierte). Einfache Stellen ohne besondere Qualifikationen werden wohl weiter reduziert/rationalisiert.


----------



## Lotto (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen der Vorschlag das alle in eine Kasse einzahlen und eine normale Rente beziehen.



Zur Rente/Pension hätte ich nen anderen Vorschlag. Es wird gestaffelt nach Lebensalter, d.h. je älter man wird desto weniger wird pro Monat gezahlt. Ab 85 gibts dann halt nur noch Sozialhilfe. Wer das nicht möchte kann das Risiko, dass er älter wird zusätzlich privat absichern. Alternativ kriegt die Person von der Familie Unterstützung. Wenn es keine gibt
hat man halt Pech gehabt (bzw. andere sind halt früher gestorben, die hatten noch mehr Pech).
Auch sollten die Unterschiede der bezogenen Rente/Pension verringert werden.

Das wäre schonmal auf jeden Fall deutlich gerechter als jetzt, wo quasi derjenige der mit 68 stirbt den Lebensabend der 95 Jährigen versüßt. Denn häufig ist der Grund des frühen Ablebens durch die Arbeitsbelastung begründet. Jemand der 45 Jahre Schwerstarbeit malocht hat (egal ob körperlich oder geistig) bezahlt quasi mit Lebenszeit dafür, während z.B. die Powerpoint-Truppe des Konzernwasserkopfes ganz sicher nicht jeden Tag vollkommen ausgepowert ist.

Der Vorteil von diesem System wäre: man könnte jedem Rentner in den ersten Jahren eine gute Rente auszahlen mit der der Lebensabend genossen werden kann. Mit zunehmenden Alter werden die Gebrechen eh größer, d.h. da wird dann eh immer weniger aktiv gelebt.

So wie es jetzt ist, ist es einfach nicht richtig. Da gibts Leute die haben über 40 Jahre gearbeitet und müssen Flaschen sammeln und dann gibts andere wie tingeln mit ihrem 150k Wohnmobil noch 1,5 Jahrzehnte durch Europa.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Zur Rente/Pension hätte ich nen anderen Vorschlag. Es wird gestaffelt nach Lebensalter, d.h. je älter man wird desto weniger wird pro Monat gezahlt. Ab 85 gibts dann halt nur noch Sozialhilfe. Wer das nicht möchte kann das Risiko, dass er älter wird zusätzlich privat absichern. Alternativ kriegt die Person von der Familie Unterstützung. Wenn es keine gibt
> hat man halt Pech gehabt (bzw. andere sind halt früher gestorben, die hatten noch mehr Pech).
> Auch sollten die Unterschiede der bezogenen Rente/Pension verringert werden.


Falls man dazu in der Lage ist sich privat abzusichern. Arme Menschen können das meistens nicht.


Lotto schrieb:


> Jemand der 45 Jahre Schwerstarbeit malocht hat (egal ob körperlich oder geistig) bezahlt quasi mit Lebenszeit dafür, während z.B. die Powerpoint-Truppe des Konzernwasserkopfes ganz sicher nicht jeden Tag vollkommen ausgepowert ist.


Wobei es schon ein erheblicher Unterschied ist ob jemand körperlich gearbeitet hat oder nicht. Der ist auch eher körperlich kaputt. Deswegen sehe ich das ständige anheben des Renteneintrittalters als problematisch an.


Lotto schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt ist, ist es einfach nicht richtig. Da gibts Leute die haben über 40 Jahre gearbeitet und müssen Flaschen sammeln und dann gibts andere wie tingeln mit ihrem 150k Wohnmobil noch 1,5 Jahrzehnte durch Europa.


Deswegen sollte es einen angemessenen Mindestlohn geben.


----------



## Lotto (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Falls man dazu in der Lage ist sich privat abzusichern. Arme Menschen können das meistens nicht.
> 
> Wobei es schon ein erheblicher Unterschied ist ob jemand körperlich gearbeitet hat oder nicht. Der ist auch eher körperlich kaputt. Deswegen sehe ich das ständige anheben des Renteneintrittalters als problematisch an.
> 
> Deswegen sollte es einen angemessenen Mindestlohn geben.


Wer sich nicht privat absichern kann landet doch jetzt schon in der Sozialhilfe am Ende.
Deswegen ja die Staffelung, da würde dann JEDER zumindest für ein paar Jahre eine gute Rente bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Das würde in meinen Augen katastrophal enden. Quasi niemand kann so vorausschauend wirtschaften dass Er/Sie ohne irgendwo in die Schuldenfalle zu tappen mit kontinuierlich degressivem Einkommen klar kommt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht privat absichern kann landet doch jetzt schon in der Sozialhilfe am Ende.
> Deswegen ja die Staffelung, da würde dann JEDER zumindest für ein paar Jahre eine gute Rente bekommen.


Ich fände angemessene Löhne besser und wichtiger. 
Und das alle in einen Topf einzahlen. Auch Beamte.


----------



## Lotto (20. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das würde in meinen Augen katastrophal enden. Quasi niemand kann so vorausschauend wirtschaften dass Er/Sie ohne irgendwo in die Schuldenfalle zu tappen mit kontinuierlich degressivem Einkommen klar kommt.


Wir reden hier von Menschen die mit 65/68 bzw. bald 70 in Rente gehen. Zudem ist das untere Limit ja Sozialhilfe. Wer dann mit 95 jammert das es zu wenig und privat nicht vorgesorgt hat, sollte einfach froh sein 95 geworden zu sein.
Für diejenigen die privat nicht vorsorgen konnten ändert sich ja negativ nix, da sie eh in Sozialhilfe gelandet wären, aber mit der Staffelung wenigsten die ersten Jahre noch einen verdienten würdigen Lebenabend erleben durften.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich fände angemessene Löhne besser und wichtiger.
> Und das alle in einen Topf einzahlen. Auch Beamte.


Was bringt es wenn diese Leute auch aus demselben Topf wieder nehmen? Das ändert doch nichts zu jetzt. Oder meinst du das die dann weniger Pension bekommen? Bei der Höhe der heutigen Pensionen wären das dann aber drastische Kürzungen. Alleine die Pension eines Lehrers...dafür müsste man in der freien Wirtschaft sechsstellig verdient haben.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was bringt es wenn diese Leute auch aus demselben Topf wieder nehmen? Das ändert doch nichts zu jetzt. Oder meinst du das die dann weniger Pension bekommen? Bei der Höhe der heutigen Pensionen wären das dann aber drastische Kürzungen. Alleine die Pension eines Lehrers...dafür müsste man in der freien Wirtschaft sechsstellig verdient haben.


Dann müssen die eben angemessen angepasst werden. Warum sollen andere immer in den sauren Apfel beissen und die Zeche zahlen?
Es kann nicht sein, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Bevölkerung, besondere Privilegien geniesst, wärend andere jeden Cent dreimal umdrehen müssen. Und das noch im Alter obwohl sie ihr ganzes Leben lang geackert haben.


----------



## seahawk (21. Juni 2021)

Die Linke hat geliefert, ein gerechtes, soziales, nachhaltiges und umfassendes Wahlprogramm. Alternativlos!









						Bundestagswahl 2021 - Die Linke – welche Schwerpunkte die Partei in ihrem Programm setzt
					

Das zentrale Thema im Programm der Linken für die Bundestagswahl heißt soziale Gerechtigkeit. Das gilt sowohl für Klima und Vermögenssteuer als auch beim Gesundheitssystem. Ein Überblick.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2021)

Letztens sollten noch alle die Grünen wählen^^


----------



## seahawk (21. Juni 2021)

Da die Linke nun auch beim Klimaschutz nachgezogen hat, bietet sie das beste Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wird es das denn?
> Ich denke es wird nur dazu führen, dass wir im Niedriglohnsektor ein Problem bekommen weil sich der ein oder andere dann ganz zuhause bleiben wird, während alle anderen das bezahlen dürfen.


Der Niedriglohnsektor bekommt kein Problem, sondern er ist ein Problem.

Wenn der betreffende Sektor nicht genug erwirtschaftet, um konkurrenzfähige Löhne zu zahlen, ist er eben nicht konkurrenzfähig. Warum sollte man Unternehmen am Laufen halten, die sich nicht selbst tragen können? Das macht man doch heutzutage nur deshalb, um Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten - die aber nicht nötig sind, wenn die Menschen, die dort beschäftigt werden würden, auch so ein Auskommen haben.

Die einzige valide Ausnahme sind Wirtschaftszweige, die per se nicht unbedingt rentabel, aber für die Gesellschaft notwendig sind. Da ist es dann aber auch kein Problem, wenn die Gemeinschaft die Kosten trägt, denn sie profitiert ja auch davon.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wer dann mit 95 jammert das es zu wenig und privat nicht vorgesorgt hat, sollte einfach froh sein 95 geworden zu sein.


Wie viele 95 jährige kennst du, die nicht auf Pflege angewiesen sind?
Das wird in Zukunft ein nicht zu unterschätzender Kostenfaktor sein.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da die Linke nun auch beim Klimaschutz nachgezogen hat, bietet sie das beste Gesamtpaket.


Die Linke hat ein paar sehr vernünftige Vorschläge, schleppt jedoch noch zu viel zu viele ideologische Altlasten mit sich herum, die weder gesellschaftsfähig noch zweckmäßig sind.

Und wenn es darum geht, wer die Kosten trägt, dann hört man als Antwort immer nur "Die Reichen!"
 Das klingt zuerst ganz sinnvoll, allerdings bleibt die Linke sehr schwammig dabei, wer genau das denn sein soll und es klingt immer ein wenig durch, als würde man bei Geldmangel flexibel definieren wollen, wer denn jeweils reich ist und zu Kasse gebeten werden darf.
Diese Einstellung wird immer dazu führen, dass spätestens nach der ersten Krise jeder seine persönliche Erwerbsleistung auf ein Maß reduziert, mit dem er unter dem Stand bleibt, an dem er als "reich" gilt - und damit hätten wir dann sowjetische Verhältnisse.

Die Grünen hingegen wollen, dass sich alle nach ihren Möglichkeiten beteiligen und zudem die ganz Schwachen zusätzlich entlastet werden. Sie waren mal die Gelben in Grün, inzwischen sind sie das, was die SPD hätte sein können, wenn sie nicht vom Weg abgekommen wäre.


----------



## seahawk (21. Juni 2021)

Die Pläne sind doch detailliert:



> Die Linke tritt für eine Vermögensteuer mit einem progressiven Tarif und einem Freibetrag für Privatvermögen von einer Million Euro an. Als Eingangssteuersatz wird ein Satz von einem Prozent vorgeschlagen. Der Höchstsatz von fünf Prozent soll ab 50 Millionen Euro greifen.
> 
> Zur Bewältigung der Corona-Krise schlägt die Linke eine Vermögensabgabe vor, die auf Nettovermögen über zwei Millionen Euro erhoben werden soll. Die Abgabe soll progressiv von zehn bis 30 Prozent gestaffelt werden und 20 Jahre lang über Raten abgezahlt werden.
> 
> Bei der Einkommensteuer strebt die Linke einen Steuersatz von 53 Prozent ab 70.000 Euro an. Bei einem Einkommen von knapp 261.000 Euro soll eine Reichensteuer von 60 Prozent erhoben werden, ab über einer Million Euro sollen es 75 Prozent sein. Kapitalerträge will die Linke nicht länger bevorzugen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juni 2021)

Interessanter Artikel:








						Baerbock im Umfrage-Sturzflug - das liegt nicht an Laschet, sondern an einer alten Wahlkampfweisheit
					

Während die Grünen und Annalena Baerbock in den Umfragewerten immer weiter einbrechen, schwingt sich die Union zu immer neuen Höhen auf. Das liegt weniger an den Inhalten oder den markanten Auftritten Armin Laschets als an einer alten Wahlkampfweisheit.




					www.focus.de


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2021)

Die Wähler bestrafen es halt wenn man die Wahrheit sagt, sehr traurig eigentlich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Wähler bestrafen es halt wenn man die Wahrheit sagt, sehr traurig eigentlich.


Welche Wahrheit? Die innenpolitische in Deutschland oder Deutschland als Akteur in der Welt?
Das meiste, was die Linken in Deutschland verlangen, ist innenpolitisch gesehen gerechtfertigt. Zugleich ist Deutschland eine Exportnation, die sondersgleichen sucht. In der Blase sollte man das berücksichtigen. Bis jetzt ging alles gut, weil man die harte Arbeit an Dritt-/Schwellenländer delegiert hat. Die unangenehme Wahrheit ist, unser Wohlstand basiert auf dem Leiden vor allem in Asien, Afrika und Südamerika. Es kann ihnen nicht besser gehen, solange wir auf einen großen Teil unserer Lebensqualität nicht verzichten.

Wenn schon Gedankengänge anstellen, dann nicht nur bis zur Haustür..


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2021)

Ja wir sind ein Exportland, aber wir sind auch ein Importland.
Wer kauft unsere Verbrenner wenn alle anderen auf Elektro umstellen? Aha

Oder wie betreiben wir unsere Verbrenner wenn Russland und oder OPEC mal zudrehen?


----------



## seahawk (21. Juni 2021)

Sagt was ihr wollt, der Parteitag der Linken war teilweise wunderschön. besonders die Rede für den Antrag zur Abschaffung der Schaumweinsteuer war ein Genuss. 

*„Erst knallten die Korken, dann die Kanonen – sie ist nicht nur ein Symbol des Militarismus, sondern auch im Kern ein lustfeindlicher Angriff auf das freie, selbstbestimmte Leben. Sie trägt dazu bei, dass die Perlen der Spirituosenwelt ein Statussymbol der Bourgeoisie sind. Sekt trinken ist wie Golfen oder wie ich schon immer sagte: Rotkäppchen saufen ist eine Frage von Klasse. Als Linke dürfen wird das nicht länger hinnehmen.“*

Das ist politische Poesie!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2021)

Ach weil ich es grad gucke:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGA8tm1e7dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nett anzuhören


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Welche Wahrheit? Die innenpolitische in Deutschland oder Deutschland als Akteur in der Welt?
> Das meiste, was die Linken in Deutschland verlangen, ist innenpolitisch gesehen gerechtfertigt. Zugleich ist Deutschland eine Exportnation, die sondersgleichen sucht. In der Blase sollte man das berücksichtigen. *Bis jetzt ging alles gut, weil man die harte Arbeit an Dritt-/Schwellenländer delegiert hat. Die unangenehme Wahrheit ist, unser Wohlstand basiert auf dem Leiden vor allem in Asien, Afrika und Südamerika. Es kann ihnen nicht besser gehen, solange wir auf einen großen Teil unserer Lebensqualität nicht verzichten.*
> 
> Wenn schon Gedankengänge anstellen, dann nicht nur bis zur Haustür..


Kannst du das mal irgendwie belegen anhand von Zahlen und Fakten?
Ich halte deine Aussage nach dem Studium der deutschen Außenhandels Zahlen für falsch und nichts weiter als ein Phrase. Behaupten kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist nur wenn man sich Außenhandelsdefizite und Überschüsse ansieht, sind es eben gerade nicht die Länder die du "aufgezählt" hast, die großartige Defizite (wenn überhaupt) mit uns haben.
Wie kommt es, das Russland, mit dem wir eine fast ausgeglichene Handelsbilanz haben, und das nicht sehr weit oben steht als Handelspartner, trotzdem ein eher armes LAnd ist und warum geht es Frankreich so viel besser obwohl es ein riesiges Handelsbilanzdefizit mit Deutschland hat?
Wenn du schon etwas behauptest, dann bringe auch Fakten dazu!









						Rangfolge der Handelspartner im Außenhandel
					

Diese PDF Datei enthält: Tabellarische Darstellung der Rangfolge der Handelspartner im Außenhandel der Bundesrepublik Deutschland




					www.destatis.de


----------



## Lotto (21. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele 95 jährige kennst du, die nicht auf Pflege angewiesen sind?
> Das wird in Zukunft ein nicht zu unterschätzender Kostenfaktor sein.


Zwei: Opa (Vater meines Vaters), Oma (Mutter meiner Mutter). Die anderen Oma und Opa sind bereits knapp nach dem Eintritt ins Rentenalter verstorben (Krebs & Schlaganfall).
Das einzige was man helfen muss sind Getränkekisten ankarren, aber könnte man natürlich auch liefern lassen. Alles andere wird noch selbstsändig erledigt.
Zwei meiner Uromas wurden ebenfalls über 95, kamen dann irgendwann ins Heim sind da dann aber auch innerhalb von 3-5 Monaten verstorben.
Scheint also in meiner Familie echt nur schwarz/weiß zu geben. Entweder steinalt oder kurz nach der Rente weg vom Fenster. Kann mir schon denken zu welcher Gruppe ich gehören werde...


seahawk schrieb:


> Die Pläne sind doch detailliert:


53% Steuern( Dazu kommen dann noch Renten-/Kranken-/Pflegeversicherung...) bei 70000 Brutto. Sprich: die Mittelschicht wird massiv gemolken werden? Nein ich bekomme leider keine 70000 im Jahr (wobei ich der Meinung bin das ich das durchaus verdiene, nur mein Chef denkt da anders ). Aber drunter wird dann entsprechend gestaffelt.

Für mich damit eine Partei die nicht wählbar ist sorry. Der einzige der da dann profitiert ist der in der sozialen Hängematte.

Man sollte imho auch damit anfangen mal den ganzen Staatsapperat effizienter zu gestalten. Wie z.B. kann es sein das die Agentur für Arbeit so weit weg von der Realität in der Wirtschaft agiert? Dann das ganze Steuersystem vereinfachen. Dann Lehrmittel (vor allem digitale) einmal(!) von Profis erstellen lassen, dann brauchen es nicht 1000 Lehrer die das gleiche in verschiedenen Ausführungen erstellen. Statt H4 und Kindergeld gibt es Gutscheine für Nahrung oder andere grundlegende materiellen Dinge. Ab 2 Kindern gibts kein weiteres Kindergeld. 1 Jahr Sozialdienst direkt nach der Schule (kostet natürlich, aber bringt ja auch Gegenwert, wenn man es geschickt anstellt profitiert der Staat). Da gibts einiges was man ohne weiteres verbessern kann um Kosten zu senken bzw. den Mißbrauch unserer Sozialsysteme zu verringern.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Dann das ganze Steuersystem vereinfachen.


Da wäre ich auch für. Dann können sich die Reichen keine Vorteile mehr verschaffen und auch die kleinen Leute blicken besser dadurch.


Lotto schrieb:


> Statt H4 und Kindergeld gibt es Gutscheine für Nahrung oder andere grundlegende materiellen Dinge. Ab 2 Kindern gibts kein weiteres Kindergeld. 1 Jahr Sozialdienst direkt nach der Schule (kostet natürlich, aber bringt ja auch Gegenwert, wenn man es geschickt anstellt profitiert der Staat). Da gibts einiges was man ohne weiteres verbessern kann um Kosten zu senken bzw. den Mißbrauch unserer Sozialsysteme zu verringern.


Extrem unsozial diese Forderungen. Erstmal erhebst du einen Generalverdacht gegen alle Hartz IV Empfänger.  Und Lebensmittelgutscheine würde zu einer Stigmatisierung und weiteren Ausgrenzung führen. Kindergeld ab den zweiten Kind streichen? Geht´s noch? Meinst du die kosten dann nichts mehr? 
Die sollten lieber das Kindergeld für Reiche komplett streichen. Die benötigen das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2021)

Reiche bekommen zwar auf Antrag Kindergeld, müssen das aber nach Einreichung der Steuererklärung u.U. wieder rausrücken, weswegen die für gewöhnlich erst gar keinen Antrag stellen.

Und das mit dem "verpflichtenden Sozialen Jahr" halte ich für Unfug.
Man kann Menschen, die kein Interesse an jedweder sozialer Arbeit haben, nicht unter Zwang auf andere Menschen loslassen, das ginge ja gründlich in die Hose.^^


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann können sich die Reichen keine Vorteile mehr verschaffen und auch die kleinen Leute blicken besser dadurch.


Solang man Ausgaben gegen Einnahmen rechnen darf kann immer getrickst werden. Die einzige Lösung wäre garnichts mehr absetzbar zu machen und alle Freibeträge zu streichen.
AVer auch das trifft quasi nur Arbeitnehmer. Außer man besteuert auch noch Umsatz statt Einkommen bei denen, aber damit könnte man so manche Unternehmung direkt dicht machen.


----------



## Lotto (21. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kindergeld ab den zweiten Kind streichen? Geht´s noch? Meinst du die kosten dann nichts mehr?
> Die sollten lieber das Kindergeld für Reiche komplett streichen. Die benötigen das nicht wirklich.



Das stellt dann evtl. mal einen Anreiz für sozial schwache Familien dar sich mit zwei Kindern zufrieden zu geben. Denn genau dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe ist besonders kinderreich.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Reiche bekommen zwar auf Antrag Kindergeld, müssen das aber nach Einreichung der Steuererklärung u.U. wieder rausrücken, weswegen die für gewöhnlich erst gar keinen Antrag stellen.
> 
> Und das mit dem "verpflichtenden Sozialen Jahr" halte ich für Unfug.
> Man kann Menschen, die kein Interesse an jedweder sozialer Arbeit haben, nicht unter Zwang auf andere Menschen loslassen, das ginge ja gründlich in die Hose.^^


Bis vor einigen Jahren war dies durchaus für die Hälfte einer Generation Pflicht (wobei es zum Ende hin wohl eher 25% waren, da nur noch jeder Zweite Mann musste). Da gabs Wehr- / und Zivildienst.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Da gabs Wehr- / und Zivildienst.


Es gab Wehrdienst und Wehrdienstverweigerer. Der Zivildienst war leider nie gleichgestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bis vor einigen Jahren war dies durchaus für die Hälfte einer Generation Pflicht (wobei es zum Ende hin wohl eher 25% waren, da nur noch jeder Zweite Mann musste). Da gabs Wehr- / und Zivildienst.


Der Wehrdienst war ein Überbleibsel aus dem Kalten Krieg, der völlig zu Recht abgeschafft wurde.
Damals konnte man dies mit einer relativ konkreten Bedrohungslage rechtfertigen, heute wäre dies wohl nur noch eine als unzumutbar empfundene Einschränkung.

Würdest du dich als Pflegebedürftiger von jemanden betreuen lassen wollen, der die Tätigkeit praktisch nur aus Zwang ausübt und schon aus purem Trotz heraus sich überhaupt nicht dazu berufen fühlt und folglich auch 0 Motivation mitbringt?


----------



## Lotto (21. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gab Wehrdienst und Wehrdienstverweigerer. Der Zivildienst war leider nie gleichgestellt.


Was meinst du mit nicht gleichgestellt? Man musste halt verweigern, dass war ja quasi nur ne Formalität. Ich kenne niemanden der verweigert hat und bei dem das abgelehnt wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit nicht gleichgestellt? Man musste halt verweigern, dass war ja quasi nur ne Formalität. Ich kenne niemanden der verweigert hat und bei dem das abgelehnt wurde.


Ich wurde in einer Kaserne gemustert, von einem Schreibtisch-Offizier angeschrien als ich erwähnte die verschiedenen Teilstreitkräfte interessieren mich nicht weil ich plane zu verweigern und musste mein Gewissen schriftlich gegenüber einem Komitee erklären. Zudem bekam ich ungefragt Werbematerial der Bundeswehr zum 18. was nicht nur den Wehrdienst sondern auch die Offizierslaufbahn bewarb während der Zivildienst nicht erwähnt wurde. Bei etwa 10% der Zivis in meinem Jahrgang war zudem ein zweites Schreiben notwendig um die Verweigerung akzeptiert zu bekommen.
-> "Eine Formalität" ist etwa deutlich Anderes.


----------



## Lotto (21. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Würdest du dich als Pflegebedürftiger von jemanden betreuen lassen wollen, der die Tätigkeit praktisch nur aus Zwang ausübt und schon aus purem Trotz heraus sich überhaupt nicht dazu berufen fühlt und folglich auch 0 Motivation mitbringt?


Es zwingt ja niemanden diese pflegende Tätigkeit auszuüben. Die Zivildeinststelle hat man sich selber gesucht, da wurde man nicht wie bei der Bunddeswehr eingeteilt und dann musste man das machen.
Ich meinem Bekanntenkreis haben gefühlt 70% verweigert und dementsprechend Zivildienst geleistet. Von denen war KEINER in der Pflege. Einer hat den Hausmeistern bei ner wohltätigen Einrichtung ausgeholfen, ein anderer sich um die IT in einer Pflegeeinrichtung gekümmert, ein anderer wiederum bei Außenarbeiten in einer Behindertenwerkstatt (d.h. halt Winterdienst, Gärtnereiaufgaben, etc.),...


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wurde in einer Kaserne gemustert, von einem Schreibtisch-Offizier angeschrien als ich erwähnte die verschiedenen Teilstreitkräfte interessieren mich nicht weil ich plane zu verweigern und musste mein Gewissen schriftlich gegenüber einem Komitee erklären. Zudem bekam ich ungefragt Werbematerial der Bundeswehr zum 18. was nicht nur den Wehrdienst sondern auch die Offizierslaufbahn bewarb während der Zivildienst nicht erwähnt wurde. Bei etwa 10% der Zivis in meinem Jahrgang war zudem ein zweites Schreiben notwendig um die Verweigerung akzeptiert zu bekommen.
> -> "Eine Formalität" ist etwa deutlich Anderes.



Ok wie alt bist du?

Ich habe 2000 gedient (also kein Zivi gemacht), und war damit einer der wenigen aus meinem Umfeld der nicht verweigert hat. Und ich kenne Leute aus meinen Bekanntenkreis die haben Zivi 1995 gemacht. Die brauchten eine formale DIN A4 Begründung abgeben, die jeder von jeden quasi abgeschrieben und umformuliert hat. Es stand nie zur Diskussion das das nicht irgendeine "Wahl" wäre und es war jedem klar das das einfach nur ne lästige Angelegenheit ist. Man hätte diesen DIN A4 Wisch auch weglassen können.
Aber ich muss auch sagen es wurden zu der Zeit eh schon 50% komplett ausgemustert, d.h. jeder Zweite musste weder Wehr- noch Zivildienst leisten.

Kann natürlich sein, dass es zu z.B. zu Zeiten vor dem Mauerfall komplett anders war.

Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich hier von Hamburg schreibe, da ist die Bevölkerung deutlich kritischer gegenüber der Bundeswehr als z.B. in ländlichen Gebieten.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Wehrdienst war ein Überbleibsel aus dem Kalten Krieg, der völlig zu Recht abgeschafft wurde.
> Damals konnte man dies mit einer relativ konkreten Bedrohungslage rechtfertigen, heute wäre dies wohl nur noch eine als unzumutbar empfundene Einschränkung.


Ah!
Du glaubst wir leben jetzt in einer weniger gefährlichen und friedlicheren Welt?
Einer der Gründe warum ich eurer Generation völlig abspreche überhaupt politisch Ahnung zu haben!
Wer glaubt in der jetzigen multipolaren Welt, Deutschland wäre weniger bedroht als im Kalten Krieg, hat nach m.A. nicht den blassen Schimmer einer Ahnung, die Bedrohungslage ist größer denn je, gerade mit einer neuen aufstebenden Großmacht, einer völlig unberechenbaren Großmacht und einer nur noch teilweise berechenbaren verbündeten Großmacht.
Was machst du wenn der France National die Präsidentin in Frankreich stellt, die auch schon mal anklingen ließ, man muss von Deutschland holen was man braucht....


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2021)

@Lotto Das war 2007 in NRW. 
Natürlich konnte man, wenn man es unbedingt wollte, Zivi werden, aber der war eben weder rechtlich noch in meiner persönlichen Erfahrung jemals gleichgestellt. 
In der Diskussion unter Jugendlichen ja, aber nicht in der Umsetzung.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es zwingt ja niemanden diese pflegende Tätigkeit auszuüben. Die Zivildeinststelle hat man sich selber gesucht, da wurde man nicht wie bei der Bunddeswehr eingeteilt und dann musste man das machen.
> Ich meinem Bekanntenkreis haben gefühlt 70% verweigert und dementsprechend Zivildienst geleistet. Von denen war KEINER in der Pflege. Einer hat den Hausmeistern bei ner wohltätigen Einrichtung ausgeholfen, ein anderer sich um die IT in einer Pflegeeinrichtung gekümmert, ein anderer wiederum bei Außenarbeiten in einer Behindertenwerkstatt (d.h. halt Winterdienst, Gärtnereiaufgaben, etc.),...


Und dafür muss man keinen Bock haben oder wie?
Ich hätte z.B. als Hausmeister echt keine Lust, 'nen muffigen jungen Zwangs-HiWi nebenher mitzuschleifen, der nur drauf wartet, bis sein Pflichtjahr rum is.
Der heutigen Generation kannst du das nicht mehr aufbinden, die macht das schlicht nicht mit. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah!
> Du glaubst wir leben jetzt in einer weniger gefährlichen und friedlicheren Welt?


Ich glaube es nicht, bin mir relativ sicher...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe warum ich eurer Generation völlig abspreche überhaupt politisch Ahnung zu haben!


Aha. Dann will ich die anderen Gründe gar nicht erst wissen...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt in der jetzigen multipolaren Welt, Deutschland wäre weniger bedroht als im Kalten Krieg, hat nach m.A. nicht den blassen Schimmer einer Ahnung, die Bedrohungslage ist größer denn je, gerade mit einer neuen aufstebenden Großmacht, einer völlig unberechenbaren Großmacht und einer nur noch teilweise berechenbaren verbündeten Großmacht.


Tom Clancy hab' ich auch gelesen (teilweise zumindest). 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was machst du wenn der France National die Präsidentin in Frankreich stellt, die auch schon mal anklingen ließ, man muss von Deutschland holen was man braucht....


Oh, die sollen bloß kommen.
Mein Vater hat als Jäger den einen oder anderen Schießprügel rumliegen und mein Onkel hatte seinerzeit noch den Wehrdienst geleistet. Und ich kenne zufällig ein paar Reservisten mit, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, ziemlich rechtskonservativen Ansichten, die werden das schon richten. 

WAIDMANNSHEIL!!!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah!
> Du glaubst wir leben jetzt in einer weniger gefährlichen und friedlicheren Welt?


Ich stell die Frage mal anders:

Leben wir in einer Welt in der du mit Personal welches du ein paar Monate ausgebildet hast einen Blumentopf gewinnen kannst?
Ich seh es doch daran wofür man FWDLer nutzt die 7 bis 23 Monate dienen, die kannst du am Ende vielleicht für den Objektschutz nutzen. Glückwunsch.

Wir brauchen mindestens SaZ3 oder besser 4 die dann regelmäßig ein paar Wochen im Jahr üben.
So ein Konzept kann man fahren, aber das ist dann keine Wehrpflicht mehr.

Oder man macht es wie Israel und lässt die Bürger wirklich so lange dienen und regelmäßig üben, das ist aber extrem teuer und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Feind nicht an jeder unserer Grenzen steht kein Szenario welches für uns in Frage kommt.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wurde in einer Kaserne gemustert, von einem Schreibtisch-Offizier angeschrien als ich erwähnte die verschiedenen Teilstreitkräfte interessieren mich nicht weil ich plane zu verweigern und musste mein Gewissen schriftlich gegenüber einem Komitee erklären. Zudem bekam ich ungefragt Werbematerial der Bundeswehr zum 18. was nicht nur den Wehrdienst sondern auch die Offizierslaufbahn bewarb während der Zivildienst nicht erwähnt wurde. Bei etwa 10% der Zivis in meinem Jahrgang war zudem ein zweites Schreiben notwendig um die Verweigerung akzeptiert zu bekommen.
> -> "Eine Formalität" ist etwa deutlich Anderes.


Ausmustern lassen war Dir wohl zu einfach?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ausmustern lassen war Dir wohl zu einfach?


Das ist doch das Absurde an der Sache: Am Ende garnichts machen müssen wäre wahrscheinlich einfacher gewesen als in den Zivi zu kommen.
Da ich nicht viel von Betrug halte und eben den Zivildienst im Gegensatz zum Wehrdienst auch nicht für Zeitverschwendung hielt wollte ich den tatsächlich machen. Aber statt "bitte hier den Haken setzen" gab es das Beschriebene...


----------



## Eckism (21. Juni 2021)

Naja betrug...ist einfach beides Zeitverschwendung gewesen und zudem ungerecht, weil Weiber ihre Zeit nicht wegschmeißen müssen. Zudem war das Essen shice, als mein Bruder dort diese Feier hatte...bei Suppe war ich da gleich raus aus der Sache, ich will ja nicht verhungern.^^


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube es nicht, bin mir relativ sicher...


In deiner kleinen Bubble!


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das stellt dann evtl. mal einen Anreiz für sozial schwache Familien dar sich mit zwei Kindern zufrieden zu geben. Denn genau dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe ist besonders kinderreich


* Sarkasmus on* Wäre dann kastrieren lassen nicht noch besser?  *Sarkasmus off*


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

CDU stellt Wahlprogramm vor, Steuererleichterungen für Reiche & Unternehmen, Festhalten an der Schuldenbremse.

Wie davon die Kosten für Covid gestemmt werden sollen und gleichzeitig akute & zukünftige Probleme gelöst werden sollen - von Antworten keine Spur. Entlastung für die breite Masse auf deren Rücken Deutschland durch Covid getragen wurde (bislang) - findet sich nicht im Wahlprogramm.

Dafür stichelt Laschet und sagt sinngemäß, wenn der Flug nach Malle 70 Öcken mehr kostet, dann könne sich den nicht mehr jeder leisten. Lustig ist das aus zwei Gründen:
- Laschet sieht das Problem nur auf der Kosten Seite, nicht daran, dass es zu viele Menschen in diesem Land gibt die von Ihrem Job nicht vernünftig leben können und wie sein Programm zeigt hat er auch absolut kein Interesse daran was zu ändern. Dafür spielt er Klimaschutz & Armut gegeneinander aus...
- Das Institut der Deutschen Wirtschaft hat eine Studie veröffentlicht, darin besagt das IW, Deutsche sollen mehr Stunden / Woche im Schnitt arbeiten bei weniger freien Tagen / Jahr.

Oder wie es auf Twitter hieß: CDU wählen muss man sich leisten können.

Der Artikel fasst es ganz gut zusammen: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/cdu-wahlprogramm-bundestagswahl-1.5328611



> Just an dem Tag, an dem CDU-Parteichef Armin Laschet und CSU-Chef Markus Söder ihren Fahrplan für Investitionen, Entlastungen und einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt vorstellen, geht die Haushaltsplanung der großen Koalition für 2022 in die letzte Abstimmungsrunde. Am Mittwoch soll das Bundeskabinett, das von CDU-Kanzlerin Angela Merkel geführt wird, noch mal 100 Milliarden Euro zusätzliche Schulden beschließen. Und so stehen die Zukunftsversprechen von CDU und CSU und die gelebte Regierungsrealität unversehens in einem seltsamen Gegensatz.
> 
> Es passt nicht, Entlastungen und einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt anzukündigen, wenn zugleich offenbar 100 Milliarden Euro neue Schulden nötig sind, um überhaupt über die Runden zu kommen. Dass die Union so tut, als wäre demnächst - anders als Steuerschätzer und Konjunkturforscher vorhersagen - Geld genug da, ist kaum seriös.



Aber, das was die Süddeutsche da schreibt kann ja gar nicht stimmen, Laschi hat ja das Finanzgenie Merz in seinem Team. Und die CDU/CSU strotzt aktuell ja nur so vor kompetentem Personal.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In deiner kleinen Bubble!


Und in deiner Bubble antwortest du mir nicht^^


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

@Sparanus 
Ärger dich nicht, Don steckt in seinem Denken halt noch in der Zeit fest, in der der Russe an der innerdeutschen Grenze stand. Dann wird noch schnell die Tatsache vermischt, dass eine Multipolare Welt zwar insgesamt instabiler ist als eine Bipolare, dass die direkte Bedrohung für Deutschland mit Entwicklungen wie der Auflösung der UDSSR und der NATO Osterweiterung abgenommen hat.
Dann wird ignoriert, dass Deutschland zu keinem Zeitpunkt in der Lage war Macht zu projizieren und auch nicht über die Mittel verfügt, oder den politischen Willen, z.b. China einzudämmen.

Die Wehrpflicht ist das am wenigsten geeignete Mittel um auf die Bedrohungslage des 21. Jahrhunderts bislang zu reagieren. Wenn wir davon ausgingen, dass Panzerbände durch die Fulda Gap brechen, dann ist eine Wehrpflicht sinnvoll. Wenn wir, wie aktuell, unsere Sicherheit durch Bündnisse garantieren und im Rahmen dieser Bündnisse einsatzgleiche Verpflichtungen, wie z.b. die Vorstationierung in Litauen durchführen, dann ist die Wehrpflicht so nützlich wie ein zweiter Anus am Ellenbogen. Eine zunehmende Professionalisierung ist hierbei wesentlich entscheidender anstatt große Teile der Armee in einem nimmer endenden Zyklus der Ausbildung von größtenteils Unwilligen Personen zu verschleißen.
Richtig ist, die Wehrpflicht hat zu einem Zufluss an motiviertem und ganz gutem Personal geführt, ein Umstand den die Truppe deutlich gespürt hat als die Wehrpflicht ausgesetzt wurde. In diesem Bereich wurde eine Menge Geld investiert um das auszugleichen - Fun Fact, das hätte man alles im Vorfeld wissen können, dazu gibts von den Amis unzähliges Material, aber hey, wer will schon von anderen lernen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Fun Fact, das hätte man alles im Vorfeld wissen können, dazu gibts von den Amis unzähliges Material, aber hey, wer will schon von anderen lernen.


Die USA finde ich nicht ganz vergleichbar. Dort haben viele ohne Laufbahn im Militär keine Chance nach oben zu kommen im Gegensatz zu Deutschland. 

Ich meine ich komme aus der unteren Mittelschicht, hätte aber keine Probleme gehabt nach der Schule zu studieren und weder ich noch meine Eltern hätten uns verschulden müssen. Ich hätte halt meine Besoldung nicht gehabt die ich jetzt habe. 
In den USA ist das ja leider anders, entweder man kommt durch das Militär an ein bezahltes Studium oder man darf sich verschulden.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2021)

Eine Kollegin die mit mir im Dualsystem studiert hat, hatte das vorher als Offizierin bei der Bundeswehr getan. Motivation war beides Mal die selbe: Eltern konnten nichts zum Studium hinzuschießen.
Also geben tut es das durchaus auch in DE. In Amiland existiert aber afaik das Alternativangebot durch Unternehmen nicht.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2021)

Bei der Frage der Sicherheitspolitik hat nur die Linke ein nachhaltiges, pazifistisches Konzept vorgelegt, das auch die historische Verantwortung Deutschlands gegen über unseren russischen Freunden berücksichtigt.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die USA finde ich nicht ganz vergleichbar. Dort haben viele ohne Laufbahn im Militär keine Chance nach oben zu kommen im Gegensatz zu Deutschland.


Darum geht es nicht. Die USA haben von einer Wehrpflichtarmee auf eine Berufsarmee umgestellt. Dabei waren deutliche Steigerungen der Werbungskosten notwendig um ausreichend Bewerber und dazu noch ausreichend qualifizierte Bewerber zu finden. Dazu gibts Studien, das wird im Rahmen der US Verteidigungspolitik gelehrt etc.

Dasselbe hat Deutschland "bemerkt", nachdem man die Wehrpflicht aus Kostengründen abgeschafft hat. Mit ein wenig Weitsicht hätte man all die Effekte die in Deutschland aufgetreten sind erkennen und präventiv abmildern können, denn es waren exakt dieselben wie damals in den USA.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich meine ich komme aus der unteren Mittelschicht, hätte aber keine Probleme gehabt nach der Schule zu studieren und weder ich noch meine Eltern hätten uns verschulden müssen. Ich hätte halt meine Besoldung nicht gehabt die ich jetzt habe. In den USA ist das ja leider anders, entweder man kommt durch das Militär an ein bezahltes Studium oder man darf sich verschulden.


Es gibt ja noch genügend andere Anreize in den USA, Greencards, finanzielle Anreize für Einsätze etc.
Ich hatte nen Mechaniker für Helikopter an der UT im Kurs, dem haben Sie mal eben schlanke 100.000$ Bonus geboten wenn er sich nochmal verpflichtet für 4 Jahre, mit der Bedingung mindestens 2 Deployments innerhalb diesen Zeitraumes zu absolvieren.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Die USA haben von einer Wehrpflichtarmee auf eine Berufsarmee umgestellt. Dabei waren deutliche Steigerungen der Werbungskosten notwendig um ausreichend Bewerber und dazu noch ausreichend qualifizierte Bewerber zu finden. Dazu gibts Studien, das wird im Rahmen der US Verteidigungspolitik gelehrt etc.


Das glaube ich dir ja, trotzdem wird es in den USA erheblich einfacher sein an das Personal zu kommen und zwar aus beschriebenen Gründen.
Sind die Bedingungen eine Ausbildung/ein Studium ohne Militärlaufbahn zu absolvieren ausreichend schlecht finden sich ganz schnell Bewerber.
Sieht man ja beim ZSan und den Medizinstudis. Vollkommen überlaufen.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir ja, trotzdem wird es in den USA erheblich einfacher sein an das Personal zu kommen und zwar aus beschriebenen Gründen. Sind die Bedingungen eine Ausbildung/ein Studium ohne Militärlaufbahn zu absolvieren ausreichend schlecht finden sich ganz schnell Bewerber. Sieht man ja beim ZSan und den Medizinstudis. Vollkommen überlaufen.


Du musst das ein wenig aufdröseln, in den USA wurde nach dem Vietnamkrieg umgestellt, d.h. das was wir heute sehen ist eine Entwicklung. Die USA mussten die Laufbahnen im Militär attraktiver machen um mit der Wirtschaft konkurrieren zu können, dasselbe ist in Deutschland passiert. Ganz viel von dem, was die USA getan haben um die Armee attraktiver zu machen wurde nach und nach in Deutschland eingeführt. Hätte man alles wissen können und direkt in die Planung einbinden können. Stattdessen hat Schwarz-Gelb aus Kostengründen die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft und dann in den Folgejahren bemerkt, hoppla, da fehlen ja diejenigen, die Mörser Bodenplatten durchs Gelände buckeln. Und dann gings los mit Kühlschränken und Fernsehern auf der Stube, dem widerlichen Z25 für Mannschaften etc.

Eines ist korrekt: Mangel an Offizieren hatten wir im Grunde nie, da war das Angebot mit Studium, BFD und Übergangsgebührnissen nach Z12 schon immer sehr ansprechend. Aber man braucht mehr Indianer als Häuptlinge und da hakt das System.
ZSan und Medizin hat den Vorteil, dass dort der NC laxer ist (zumindest war) und Bewerber auch andere Fähigkeiten mitbringen mussten. Dafür kriegt man ab Tag 1 Gehalt, plus das Studium wird bezahlt. Das ist ein massiver Anreiz. 

Damit gewinnt man halt tatsächlich keinen Krieg wenn man die Infanteriekompanien nicht aufgestellt bekommt


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Naja betrug...ist einfach beides Zeitverschwendung gewesen und zudem ungerecht, weil Weiber ihre Zeit nicht wegschmeißen müssen.


Genau. Weil Frauen keinen Wehrdienst leisten mussten, haben sie die besseren Jobs bekommen und verdienen alle mehr als die Männer.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

> Unter anderem verspricht die Union, "den Solidaritätszuschlag für alle schrittweise" abzuschaffen und gleichzeitig kleine und mittlere Einkommen bei der Einkommensteuer zu entlasten.


Wahlprogramm von CDU/CSU - keine neuen Steuern, weniger Bürokratie, mehr Polizei

und



> Unternehmen dürften "keine neuen Belastungen auferlegt werden", damit die Wirtschaft nach der Pandemie wieder in Schwung komme, heißt es in dem Entwurf. Neuen Substanzsteuern wie der Vermögensteuer oder der Erhöhung der Erbschaftsteuer wird eine Absage erteilt. Die Union wolle "die Steuerlast für Gewinne, die im Unternehmen verbleiben, perspektivisch auf 25 Prozent deckeln". Unternehmen sollten von Bürokratiekosten in Milliardenhöhe entlastet werden. Die Minijobgrenze von 450 Euro soll nach dem Entwurf auf 550 Euro erhöht werden, die CSU hatte dem Vernehmen nach für eine Anhebung auf 600 Euro plädiert.



Gestern im Fernsehen wurde gesagt das die kleinen Einkommen nicht entlastet werden, sondern eher Unternehmen und Besserverdiener. Und wie die Union das alles gegenfinanziert soll wohl auch nicht konkret im Wahlprogramm stehen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In deiner kleinen Bubble!


Andere, ohne weitergehende Kenntnisse über deren Verhältnisse und Lebensart in eine Blase verfrachten zu wollen, ist sowas von Generation X.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Sparanus
> Ärger dich nicht, Don steckt in seinem Denken halt noch in der Zeit fest, in der der Russe an der innerdeutschen Grenze stand. Dann wird noch schnell die Tatsache vermischt, dass eine Multipolare Welt zwar insgesamt instabiler ist als eine Bipolare, dass die direkte Bedrohung für Deutschland mit Entwicklungen wie der Auflösung der UDSSR und der NATO Osterweiterung abgenommen hat.
> Dann wird ignoriert, dass Deutschland zu keinem Zeitpunkt in der Lage war Macht zu projizieren und auch nicht über die Mittel verfügt, oder den politischen Willen, z.b. China einzudämmen.
> 
> ...


Ist dir das eigentlich nicht richtig peinlich in einem Post zwei Absätze lang Argumente vorzubringen, die du dann im letzten Absatz selber komplett widerlegst?
Es ist schon lustig wenn sich Leute selber "öffentlich" bloßstellen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich stell die Frage mal anders:
> 
> Leben wir in einer Welt in der du mit Personal welches du ein paar Monate ausgebildet hast einen Blumentopf gewinnen kannst?
> Ich seh es doch daran wofür man FWDLer nutzt die 7 bis 23 Monate dienen, die kannst du am Ende vielleicht für den Objektschutz nutzen. Glückwunsch.
> ...


Deine Aussage ist falsch, es hat funktioniert so lange es Wehrpflichtige mit 12-15 Monaten gab, und du bist eher nicht alt genug, dazu noch Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Weil Frauen keinen Wehrdienst leisten mussten, haben sie die besseren Jobs bekommen und verdienen alle mehr als die Männer.


Was hat das mit der Wehrpflicht zu tun, wieviel man verdient? Ein Jahr weggeschmissen ist ein Jahr weggeschmissen...


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

Soviel ich weiß wird die freiwillige Wehrdienst - und Zivildienstzeit aber zumindest mit auf die Rente angerechnet.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist dir das eigentlich nicht richtig peinlich in einem Post zwei Absätze lang Argumente vorzubringen, die du dann im letzten Absatz selber komplett widerlegst?
> Es ist schon lustig wenn sich Leute selber "öffentlich" bloßstellen.


Lustig ist nur, dass du keine Ahnung hast und du den Sachverhalt nicht verstehst.

Die Wehrpflicht abzuschaffen war richtig. Als Grund "Kosten Einsparung" vorzuschieben und mit der Abschaffung notwendige Maßnahmen nicht direkt einzuführen war fahrig (Schwarz Gelb halt).
Die Wehrpflicht hat in der heutigen Welt keinen Platz. Was bringen dir GWDL wenn Du diese nicht in Einsätze / Einsatzgleiche Verpflichtungen schicken kannst? Wen willst du mit Millionen Wehrgedienten abschrecken wenn niemand an unserer Grenze steht? Stattdessen willst du einen großen Teil der Armee binden indem dieser Teil einfach nur für die Ausbildung der Wehrpflichtigen zur Verfügung steht.

Guter Plan. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist falsch, es hat funktioniert so lange es Wehrpflichtige mit 12-15 Monaten gab, und du bist eher nicht alt genug, dazu noch Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben.


Jaja, es wird sicher die Wehrpflicht in Deutschland gewesen sein die den Russen davon abgehalten hat durch die Fulda Gap zu brechen. Ganz sicher.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jaja, es wird sicher die Wehrpflicht in Deutschland gewesen sein die den Russen davon abgehalten hat durch die Fulda Gap zu brechen. Ganz sicher.


Nein es lag ganz sicher an der Friedensbewegung und unseren Grünen Tee trinkenden parzifistischen Mitbürgern!

Sehr gute Freunde von mir, die beide in der NVA gedient haben, meinten mal. man hätte nur an jeder Durchbruchsstelle einen McDonalds und einen Bierausschank mit guten kühlen Fassbier hinstellen müssen, dann wäre jeder Vormarsch von selber zusammengebrochen.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein es lag ganz sicher an der Friedensbewegung und unseren grünrn Tee trinkenden parzifistischen Mitbürgern!
> 
> Sehr gute Freunde von mir, die beide in der NVA gedient haben, meinten mal. man hätte nur an jeder Durchbruchsstelle einen McDonalds und einen Bierausschank mit gutem kühlen Fassbier hinstellen müssen, dann wäre jeder Vormarsch von selber zusammengebrochen.


Naja, wenn das deine Quellen zum Thema Sicherheitspolitik sind, dann wundert mich nixmehr.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2021)

Der Wehrpflicht wurde ja eigentlich strenggenommen nicht "abgeschafft" sondern lediglich ausgesetzt.
Sollte es wieder ein nahes Konfliktpotential geben oder gar der Verteidigungsfall eintreten, besteht weiterhin Dienstpflicht.

Wer aber wirklich glaubt, man müsse in der heute faktisch friedlichsten Epoche der Menschheitsgeschichte (jaja, die Medien stellen das wieder anders da) in einem Land, das nun sehr weit weg vom nächsten Konfliktherd ist und nicht wie Israel oder Südkorea erklärte Feinde als Nachbarn hat, wieder einen verpflichtenden Dienst an der Waffe einführen (ausgerechnet in dieser Chaostruppe, die sich Bundeswehr nennt), scheint wohl drei Dinge vergessen zu haben:

Erstens der Warschauer Pakt ist seit 30 Jahren Geschichte.
Zweitens, die NATO hat die Hoheit in den meisten Gewässern und im Großteil des Luftraums und stellt insgesamt 50% desweltweiten Bruttoinlandsprodukts, wenn man alle Mitglieder dazuzählt. Die NATO mag nicht perfekt sein, aber sie pflegt, Konflikte auf diplomatischem Weg zu lösen.
Und drittens, dass die Welt so globalisiert ist, wie nie zuvor. Jeder ist vom anderen abhängig, kann ohne den anderen schon aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht. Grade ein Land wie China, deren Wachstum zu 90% vom Handel abhängig ist, wird es sich kaum leisten können, sich militärisch mit dem Westen, der praktisch ja der Hauptabnehmer ist, anzulegen. Das würde jahrzehntelangen wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung ruinieren.
Und bei den Russen muss ich mir nur mal deren BIP ansehen - eine Weltmacht, die da irgendwo hinter Italien und Brasilien rumhängt? Ohne jetzt Russland schlechtreden zu wollen, aber für mich verfehlt das irgendwo die Definition. Atommacht ja, aber "Weltmacht"?

Und von Nordkorea brauche ich ja wohl nicht anzufangen...


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle bessere Quellen als Du!


Hmm mal schauen.
Ich war >13 Jahre Offizier, hab an der Bundeswehruni Sowi mit Schwerpunkt Politik studiert, hab an der UT US Defense Policy studiert, Wehrpflichtige ausgebildet und den Übergang von Wehrpflicht zu Berufsarmee aktiv mitgemacht.

Ja, ich würd schon sagen dass deine Ossi Kumpels die bessere Quelle sind, ganz sicher.

Kommt von Dir eigentlich noch ne inhaltliche Entgegnung oder machst du nur wieder einen auf beleidigende Leberwurst?


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hmm mal schauen.
> Ich war >13 Jahre Offizier, hab an der Bundeswehruni Sowi mit Schwerpunkt Politik studiert, hab an der UT US Defense Policy studiert, Wehrpflichtige ausgebildet und den Übergang von Wehrpflicht zu Berufsarmee aktiv mitgemacht.
> 
> Ja, ich würd schon sagen dass deine Ossi Kumpels die bessere Quelle sind, ganz sicher.


Glaubst du eigentlich, du bist der einzige Bundeswehr Offizier der in Deutschland herumläuft?
Wenn man deine ständigen Selbstbeweihräucherungen hier ließt, kann man fast glauben du hälst dich für einzigartig?!
Dem ist nicht so, es gibt auch andere Offiziere der Bundeswehr und glaube mir ich kenne einige und habe sogar welche in der Familie aus 3 Generationen. Du kannst dir also deine Werbeanzeige sparen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Damit gewinnt man halt tatsächlich keinen Krieg wenn man die Infanteriekompanien nicht aufgestellt bekommt


Die hat man aber in der Realität *relativ *schnell aufgestellt und ausgebildet. Ich sag nur 1933 gab es ein 100.000 Mann Militär und 1940 konnte man Millionen aufbringen und das ganz ohne Wehrpflicht. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Freunde von mir, die beide in der NVA gedient haben, meinten mal. man hätte nur an jeder Durchbruchsstelle nur einen McDonalds und einen Bierausschank mit gutem kühlen Fassbier hinstellen müssen, dann wäre jeder Vormarsch von selber zusammengebrochen.


Witzig, das selbe hab ich von Gysi auch mal gehört


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle bessere Quellen als Du!


Komm so eine Aussage ist kindisch 


Two-Face schrieb:


> (ausgerechnet in dieser Chaostruppe, die sich Bundeswehr nennt


Interessant, dass immer davon ausgegangen wird, dass andere Nationen so viel besser darin sind.
Vielleicht liegt es an der Offenheit welche in Deutschland über Misserfolge gepflegt wird.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist falsch, es hat funktioniert so lange es Wehrpflichtige mit 12-15 Monaten gab, und du bist eher nicht alt genug, dazu noch Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben.


Wann haben wir Wehrpflichtige wirklich mal in den Einsatz geschickt?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubst du eigentlich, du bist der einzige Bundeswehr Offizier der in Deutschland herumläuft?


Nein, dummerweise gibt dir auch keiner der anderen hier im Forum Recht.
Haben ja genug hier, die mehr als die paar Monate gedient haben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> glaube mir ich kenne einige


Ich würde wetten, dass ich mehr kenne^^


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubst du eigentlich, du bist der einzige Bundeswehr Offizier der in Deutschland herumläuft?
> Wenn man deine ständigen Selbstbeweihräucherungen hier ließt, kann man fast glauben du hälst dich für einzigartig?!
> Dem ist nicht so, es gibt auch andere Offiziere der Bundeswehr und glaube mir ich kenne einige und habe sogar welche in der Familie aus 3 Generationen. Du kannst dir also deine Werbeanzeige sparen.


I know dass es noch andere gibt, z.b. meine Kameraden die gerade den LGAN bestanden haben. Spoileralarm, die denken dasselbe wie ich. Und wenn du anbringst, dass Offiziere vor 3 Generationen noch anders über die Wehrpflicht gedacht haben, dann stimme ich Dir zu. Damals war das sinnvoll. Heute isses das nichtmehr. 
Wenn du heute über die Wehrpflicht sprechen willst, dann auch im Blick auf die Welt von heute und nicht mit Argumenten von gestern.

Aktuell benötigt Deutschland keine Wehrpflicht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant, dass immer davon ausgegangen wird, dass andere Nationen so viel besser darin sind.
> Vielleicht liegt es an der Offenheit welche in Deutschland über Misserfolge gepflegt wird.


1. Interessant, wie schnell sich in dem Forum Leute triggern lassen, wenn sich abfällig über den hiesigen Verteidigungsapparat gehäußert wird.
2. Habe ich irgendwo die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass es anderswo besser/anders zugeht?


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die hat man aber in der Realität *relativ *schnell aufgestellt und ausgebildet. Ich sag nur 1933 gab es ein 100.000 Mann Militär und 1940 konnte man Millionen aufbringen und *das ganz ohne Wehrpflicht.*


Nicht dein Ernst diese Behauptung? Wann wurde die Wehrpflicht doch gleich wieder eingeführt? Nicht zu vergessen ist die SA, die semi ausgebildet als erstes eingezogen wurde.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wann haben wir Wehrpflichtige wirklich mal in den Einsatz geschickt?


Ziemlich viele, dafür wurde soweit ich weiß extra so etwas wie Z2 geschaffen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, dummerweise gibt dir auch keiner der anderen hier im Forum Recht.
> Haben ja genug hier, die mehr als die paar Monate gedient haben.


Und das spiegelt jetzt die Mehrheit der Meinungen der Offiziere und Unteroffiziere der Bundeswehr wieder?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich würde wetten, dass ich mehr kenne^^


Kann sein, da mein Onkel Oberstleutnant ist und ich schon selber auf einen haufen Veranstaltungen war,
wo sich Bundeswehroffiziere tummeln, sind es bei mir auch nicht wenige.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wenn du anbringst, dass Offiziere *vor 3 Generationen* noch anders über die Wehrpflicht gedacht haben, dann stimme ich Dir zu. Damals war das sinnvoll. Heute isses das nichtmehr.


Lerne lesen!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Aktuell benötigt Deutschland keine Wehrpflicht.


Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein!


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ziemlich viele, dafür wurde soweit ich weiß extra so etwas wie Z2 geschaffen.


Grundwehrdienstleistende wurden nicht in den Einsatz geschickt, nur Freiwillig Wehrdienstleistende.
Z2 ist eine Verpflichtung in der Mannschaftslaufbahn. Du musst folgendes verstehen.

Der Grundwehrdienst hat Unmengen an jungen Männern in die Kaserne gespült. Davon sind einige freiwillig länger geblieben. Diese FWDL sind dann, sofern Sie sich dazu bereit erklärt haben, in die Einsätze gegangen. Wehrpflichtige, also Personen die einzogen wurden, sind nicht ohne deren ausdrückliche Einwilligung in Einsätze geschickt worden. Z2 war die Lösung für das Problem, wie man diese Personen lange genug in der Truppe hält um Ausbildung + Einsatz innerhalb der Dienstzeit gebacken zu kriegen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das spiegelt jetzt die Mehrheit der Meinung der Offiziere und Unteroffiziere der Bundeswehr wieder?


Sollte es, alles andere gibt keinen Sinn. Und als ich das letzte mal nachgesehen hatte war die PolBil in der BW noch sehr gut.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kann sein, da mein Onkel Oberstleutnant ist und ich schon selber auf einen haufen Veranstaltungen war,
> wo sich Bundeswehroffiziere tummeln, sind es bei mir auch nicht wenige.


Es wird immer peinlicher...

Don, warum sollten wir aktuell eine Wehrpflicht benötigen? Warum?
Wen schrecken wir damit ab? Russland? China? Gegen wen würde uns das helfen?
Das einzige, was eine Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht tun würde ist, die ganzen Ausbildungsbetriebe, die Verwaltung und all den Blödsinn wieder aufzubauen. Dann kommen wieder ständig neue Rekruten die du beschäftigen musst. Das bindet Kräfte ohne Ende, sorgt nur dafür, dass dieser Personenkreis sich NICHT auf Einsätze vorbereitet, sich spezialisiert oder in Einsätze geht, kostet jede Menge Geld und bringt aktuell: Garnichts.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern im Fernsehen wurde gesagt das die kleinen Einkommen nicht entlastet werden, sondern eher Unternehmen und Besserverdiener. Und wie die Union das alles gegenfinanziert soll wohl auch nicht konkret im Wahlprogramm stehen.


CDU/CSU... Eine Politik von Reiche für Reiche  

Einfach nur Wahnsinn was da abgeht. Mit einer Digitalsteuer könnten wir die Kassen gut füllen um Geld für Steuererleichterungen und andere wirklich wichtige Dinge wie Renten und Mindestlöhne zu haben. 



> "Wir versprechen nichts, was wir nicht einhalten können."


Selten so gelacht! 
Nicht mal die Groko kann ihre Versprechen halten: https://netzpolitik.org/2021/urheberrechtsreform-uploadfilter-werden-gesetz/


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 2. Habe ich irgendwo die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass es anderswo besser/anders zugeht?


Diese Zuspitzung die du verwendet hast impliziert das 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst diese Behauptung? Wann wurde die Wehrpflicht doch gleich wieder eingeführt?


1935 
Und du solltest wissen, wie mein Kommentar gemeint war. Man konnte durch dieses Prinzip der Kaderarmee alles schnell wieder hochfahren.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen ist die SA, die semi ausgebildet als erstes eingezogen wurde.


Sollte man wirklich nicht überschätzen:


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ziemlich viele, dafür wurde soweit ich weiß extra so etwas wie Z2 geschaffen.


Was aber keine Wehrpflichtigen mehr waren


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das spiegelt jetzt die Mehrheit der Meinungen der Offiziere und Unteroffiziere der Bundeswehr wieder?


Nicht das im Forum, aber das was ich aus dem Dienst kenne schon.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das einzige, was eine Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht tun würde ist, die ganzen Ausbildungsbetriebe, die Verwaltung und all den Blödsinn wieder aufzubauen. Dann kommen wieder ständig neue Rekruten die du beschäftigen musst. Das bindet Kräfte ohne Ende, sorgt nur dafür, dass dieser Personenkreis sich NICHT auf Einsätze vorbereitet, sich spezialisiert oder in Einsätze geht, kostet jede Menge Geld und bringt aktuell: Garnichts.


Oder man macht es auf dem Niveau von Israel und dann wird es verdammt teuer.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es wird immer peinlicher...
> 
> Don, warum sollten wir aktuell eine Wehrpflicht benötigen? Warum?
> Wen schrecken wir damit ab? Russland? China? Gegen wen würde uns das helfen?
> Das einzige, was eine Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht tun würde ist, die ganzen Ausbildungsbetriebe, die Verwaltung und all den Blödsinn wieder aufzubauen. Dann kommen wieder ständig neue Rekruten die du beschäftigen musst. Das bindet Kräfte ohne Ende, sorgt nur dafür, dass dieser Personenkreis sich NICHT auf Einsätze vorbereitet, sich spezialisiert oder in Einsätze geht, kostet jede Menge Geld und bringt aktuell: Garnichts.


Was  hier peinlich ist, ist Jemand wie Du, der sich öffentlich damit brüstet, die Truppe durch ein einziges Chaos geführt zu haben.
Klar gibt es für Wehrpflichtige jetzt nichts mehr zu tun, nachdem man so ziemlich alles outgesourced hat, die "Super Spezialtruppe" kann mittlerweile nichtmal mehr eine Zündkerze irgendwo wechseln. Die Bundeswehr ist mittlerweile so Spezial, das sie absolut außer Stande ist, ihr eigenes Gerät ohne fremde Hilfe instand zu halten und damit wird sich auch noch gebrüstet. So etwas ist peinlich.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So etwas ist peinlich.


Waren bestimmt die ganzen Grünen Verteidigungsminister schuld.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Zuspitzung die du verwendet hast impliziert das


Och, ist es also Standard, wenn einfach mal Waffen und Munition verschwinden, oder im Suff rechte Liedchen geträllert werden?
Ich dachte Disziplin sei oberstes Gebot im Militär.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

Was hat eure Bundeswehrdiskussion eigentlich noch mit dem Thema Wahlkampf zu tun?
Muß man das immer so vertiefen?



Painkiller schrieb:


> CDU/CSU... Eine Politik von Reiche für Reiche


Und werden leider immer noch von sehr vielen Arbeitnehmern (und "kleinen Leuten") gewählt.
Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es für Wehrpflichtige jetzt nichts mehr zu tun, nachdem man so ziemlich alles outgesourced hat, die "Super Spezialtruppe" kann mittlerweile nichtmal mehr eine Zündkerze irgendwo wechseln.


Hachja, wieder soviel Meinung und sowenig Ahnung. Das Outsourcing der Instandsetzung hat 2005 begonnen, also als die Wehrpflicht noch aktiv war. Ich weiß, Fakten und so, voll unangenehm.
Was du auch nicht verstehst: Technischer Dienst am Gerät wird noch immer durch die Truppe durchgeführt, Instandsetzung durch die HIL. In einem Panzerbataillon wird der TD immer noch durch den Panzerzug erledigt, fürs Getriebewechseln gehts zur HIL. 

Und wenn du glaubst, dass das Material der BW nur doch Wehrpflichtige in Schuss gehalten worden wäre... oh Boy hast du eine falsche Vorstellung davon was Wehrdienst seit 2000 wirklich war. Was du hier als "Argument" vorbringst ist vollkommen ohne Zusammenhang zum Thema, liest sich natürlich für dich toll wenn du mal wieder austeilen kannst, zeigt aber nur wieder deutlich, dass du bei dem Thema Null Sachkenntnis hast.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Och, ist es also Standard, wenn einfach mal Waffen und Munition verschwinden, oder im Suff rechte Liedchen geträllert werden?


Nein, aber das wichtige: Es ist aufgefallen und wurde sanktioniert.
Derweil in anderen Armeen: Australische Spezialkräfte haben aus Spaß Kriegsgefangene erschossen was nach vielen Jahren aufgefallen ist.

Man kann das was passiert ist nicht beschönigen, aber man kann sagen, dass gehandelt wird.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich dachte Disziplin sei oberstes Gebot im Militär.


Deswegen sind diese Ex Soldaten auch alle rausgeflogen


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und werden leider immer noch von sehr vielen Arbeitnehmern (und "kleinen Leuten") gewählt.
> Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.


Die Realität sieht halt für viele Leute anders aus, als sie hier im Forum beschrieben wird.
Wir haben in Deutschland fast 45 Millionen Arbeitnehmer, davon beträgt der Niedriglohnsektor etwa 20%, also 1/5.
Dazu kommen nochmal ungefähr 4 Millionen HArtz IV Empfänger
Der Rest ist die letzten 10 Jahre bis zur Pandemie ziemlich gut gefahren mit ihren Arbeitsplätzen und der Gehaltsentwicklung.
Bei den Rentnern sieht das ähnlich aus und auch diverse Befragungen/Umfragen vor Corona haben ergeben, das ~ 80% der Bevölkerung zufrieden oder sehr zufrieden mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Situation sind.

Also kann man sagen, das es 20% der Menschen in Deutschland wirtschaftlich nicht so gut oder schlecht geht, aber 80% geht es gut. Insoweit ist es auch logisch, das die Partei größere Chancen hat die Wahl zu gewinnen, die nicht ausschließlich Politik für nur 1/5 macht, sondern von der sich auch die große schweigende Mehrheit angesprochen fühlt, die ihre wirtschaftliche Lage, durchaus positiv sieht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also kann man sagen, das es 20% der Menschen in Deutschland wirtschaftlich nicht so gut oder schlecht geht, aber 80% geht es gut. Insoweit ist es auch logisch, das die Partei größere Chancen hat die Wahl zu gewinnen, die nicht ausschließlich Politik für nur 1/5 macht, sondern von der sich auch die große schweigende Mehrheit angesprochen fühlt, die ihre wirtschaftliche Lage, durchaus positiv sieht.


Mir geht es wirtschaftlich gut. Trotzdem würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen, die CDU zu wählen. alleine schon deshalb, da sie in den letzten 16 Jahren, in denen sie den Kanzler gestellt hat, praktisch nichts gebacken bekommen hat.
Vernünftige Klimapolitik? Fehlanzeige.
Vernünftige Arbeitsmarktpolitik? Fehlanzeige.
Brauchbare Gesundheitspolitik? Fehlanzeige.
Bildungspolitik? Komplett Fehlanzeige.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2021)

Es geht um Gerechtigkeit, nicht Wohlstand und das muss global gedacht werden.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vernünftige Klimapolitik? Fehlanzeige.
> Vernünftige Arbeitsmarktpolitik? Fehlanzeige.
> Brauchbare Gesundheitspolitik? Fehlanzeige.
> Bildungspolitik? Komplett Fehlanzeige.


BER
Dieselbetrug & die Aufarbeitung
Maut
Maskenaffäre
Zustand der Bundeswehr inkl. Beraterverträge
Stromnetz & Energiepolitik
Bahnnetz
Internetausbau
Mobilfunkausbau
Artikel 13 - Uploadfilter
Lohnschere - freie Wirtschaft & ÖD
Lobbyismus

etc etc.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Nicht zu vergessen, Horstls "Super"Ministerium - großartig, auch total sinnvoll bei all den Vorkommnissen bei den Sicherheitskräften in den letzten Jahren dem Innenminister noch mehr auf den Teller zu laden damit man sich auch bloß nicht um Nazis kümmern muss.

Oh und natürlich Mr. "Chiffre oder Zufall" HGM und die gesamte Werte Union...


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2021)

Auch weiterhin eine Riesenbaustelle: Die Übervorteilung von Kirchen z.B. bei der Besetzung von soetwas wie dem Ethikrat. Obwohl sie seit Jahrzehnten schwindendende Mitgliederzahlen haben und es immer mehr Konfessionslose und Menschen ohne Glauben gibt.  Ebenso das man es bis heute nicht geschafft hat, die Staatsleistungen für die Kirche endlich zu beenden.








						Die ungebrochene Macht der Kirchen: Eine Bestandsaufnahme
					

Als Folge der nicht enden wollenden Diskussionen um die Missbrauchsskandale hat das Image der Kirchen, insbesondere das der katholischen Kirche in Deutschland, stark gelitten. Doch nicht nur die von Kardinal Woelki mehr verhinderte als geförderte Aufarbeitung des sexuellen Missbrauchs im...




					hpd.de
				






RyzA schrieb:


> Und werden leider immer noch von sehr vielen Arbeitnehmern (und "kleinen Leuten") gewählt.


Interessanter ist da eine soziodemografische Bestandsaufnahme:
Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom


> [...]
> Die Folgen für die politische Partizipation der Bevölkerung sind unübersehbar. Das untere Drittel der Bevölkerung verabschiedet sich zunehmend aus dem politischen Willensbildungsprozess.
> 
> Bei den letzten Bundestagswahlen lagen die Prozentsätze der Wahlbeteiligung für die unterschiedlichen Teile der Bevölkerung weiter auseinander als je zuvor. Betrug die Differenz zwischen den Wahlbezirken in den 1990er Jahren nur um die zehn Prozentpunkte, liegt sie jetzt um die 30 Prozentpunkte. In Großstädten ist es noch extremer. Je ärmer ein Stadtteil, umso niedriger fällt die Wahlbeteiligung aus und umgekehrt. Das Beispiel Köln demonstriert das deutlich. In Chorweiler, dem Stadtteil mit der höchsten Arbeitslosenquote, fast 20%, gingen nur noch 42,5% zur Wahl, in Hahnwald, dem exklusivsten Stadtteil, dagegen 88,7%. Ähnlich sieht es auch in anderen Großstädten wie etwa Hamburg mit den Extremen Billbrook (43,2%) und Nienstedten (86,9%) aus.
> [...]



sowie: Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl


> [...]
> Die viel diskutierten Streichungen zu der eigens in Auftrag gegebenen Studie  zu ungleichem Einfluss bleiben bestehen – trotz der großen öffentlichen  Empörung. Die Aussage, dass Reiche mehr Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben als andere, ist im Bericht zwar enthalten –  allerdings nicht mehr in der Deutlichkeit und Ausführlichkeit wie in der  ursprünglichen Version. Weggefallen ist die Aussage, dass die Meinungen  der unteren und mittleren Einkommensschichten insbesondere bei  kontroversen politischen Fragen kaum einen Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben.
> [...]


Man möchte es schon als eine leider völlig legale und neue Form des Dreiklassenwahlrechts bezeichnen, wo die unteren sozialen Schichten, z.B. durch die Hartz-Reformen, verekelt wurden.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man möchte es schon fast als eine leider völlig legale und neue Form des *Dreiklassenwahlrechts* bezeichnen, in der man die unteren sozialen Schichten, z.B. durch die Hartz-Reformen, verekelt hat.


Ganz ehrlich ist dir eigentlich noch irgendwie zu helfen?
Gibt es hier in Deutschland irgendeine Form von Wahlunterdrückung?
Wer zu bescheuert ist zu begreifen, was Wahlen bedeuten und was man damit erreichen kann, ist selber Schuld, es gibt nämlich auch noch so etwas wie Selbstverantwortung im Leben!
Hier bekommt *JEDER *seinen Wahlschein 3-4 Wochen vor der Wahl mit der Post zugestellt mit der exakten Beschreibung wo man wählen kann oder einer kostenlosen Abreiskarte für das bestellen der Briefwahlunterlagen, was auch völlig kostenfrei ist.

Da aber du wie viele andere hier so etwas wie Selbstverantwortlichkeit für die heutige Bevölkerung ablehnen, weil alles was so im Leben passiert, vor allen dingen, die eher schlechteren Dinge, ist ausschließlich nur der Staat und die böse Gesellschaft schuld und wenn sie eingetreten sind, kann man selbständig daraus auch nicht mehr entkommen, weil man ja Opfer ist. Vielleicht sollte der Staat die Bürger zum Wählen tragen, darüber hinaus gibt es aber auch Leute die nicht in einer Vollkaskogesellschaft leben wollen, sondern daran glauben, dass sie für ihre eigenen Handlungen auch Verantwortung übernehmen müssen.

Was das abgehängte Fünftel unserer Gesellschaft heutzutage massiv von den letzten Generationen unterscheidet ist, das es kein Wille mehr gibt, etwas aus Eigenverantwortung/Initiative zu verbessern, auch nicht und das ist leider das absolut größte Problem , für ihre Kinder.
Trotz aller gegenteiligen Behauptungen, kann man, wenn man lernt und regelmäßig zur Schule geht, und einen Abschluss macht, immer noch totsicher aufsteigen in Deutschland, dafür haben sich m. Beobachtung nach vor 20-40 Jahren viel mehr "abgehängte Menschen" bei ihren Kindern eingesetzt, mittlerweile ist auch das größtenteils verschwunden.
Wo man es wieder häufiger antrifft, sind ausgerechnet unsere sehr neuen "Einwanderer", die haben eher noch den Spirit und kennen es wohl auch nur so, das wenn man etwas erreichen will, auch durchaus selber etwas dafür tun muss.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ist dir eigentlich noch irgendwie zu helfen?
> Gibt es hier in Deutschland irgendeine Form von Wahlunterdrückung?



Nein, das ist auch nicht was Poulton gemeint hat.
Er hats doch geschrieben, Reiche haben mehr Einfluss auf politische Entscheidungen. Der Wähler kann bei Bundestagswahlen alle 4 Jahre sein Kreuz machen. Klar, man kann sich engagieren, kann ggf. auf Demos gehen, politisch aktiv sein. Aber Einfluss nehmen auf die Politik welche die gewählte Regierung macht? Nicht wirklich.

Bühne frei für die Millionäre & Milliardäre im Land, die durch Lobbyismus, Parteispenden, Pöstchengeschacher massiven Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen. Glaubt man nicht? Ein Beispiel dafür ist die Initiative Neue Soziale Marktwirtschaft (Spoiler, da ist nichts soziales an deren Vorschlägen), diese ist eng verbunden mit FDP und CDU.
Weiteres Beispiel ist die Springer Presse, Friede Springer ist eng mit Angela Merkel. Vllt einfach ne Sistermance, vllt aber auch nützliche Allianz zwischen Kanzlerin auf der einen und Milliardärin & Meinungsmacherin auf der anderen Seite.

Die Beispiele zwischen Verbindungen zwischen Reich & Politik sind Legion.
Glücksspielgesetz? Reiner Zufall dass die Glücksspiellobby den Kubicki zu ner Feier in ein Nobelhotel eingeladen hat.

Und genau das sagt auch der Bericht den Poulton verlinkt und zitiert hat:


> Dabei fanden sie heraus: Wer mehr Geld hat, dessen Interessen werden bei politischen Entscheidungen stärker berücksichtigt. Reiche finden in der Politik mehr Gehör. Dies gelte besonders für die Themenfelder „Wirtschaft und Finanzen“ sowie „Arbeit und Soziales“ die wiederum in hohem Maße Auswirkungen auf die soziale Ungleichheit im Land haben.


 
Es gibt keine Wahlunterdrückung, nur eine deutliche Dysbalance zwischen dem was der Mehrheit gut täte und dem was tatsächlich getan wird. Oder anders gesagt, Millionen Deutsche können zwar wählen, aber ihre Interessen werden nicht berücksichtigt weil die der Reichen Elite des Landes bei der Politik bislang Vorrang hatten.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, das ist auch nicht was Poulton gemeint hat.
> Er hats doch geschrieben, Reiche haben mehr Einfluss auf politische Entscheidungen. Der Wähler kann bei Bundestagswahlen alle 4 Jahre sein Kreuz machen. Klar, man kann sich engagieren, kann ggf. auf Demos gehen, politisch aktiv sein. Aber Einfluss nehmen auf die Politik welche die gewählte Regierung macht? Nicht wirklich.


Sorry,
ich würde vorschlagen du liest seinen ganzen Post und *beide verlinkte Artikel!*
Im ersteren wird nämlich deutlich aufgezeigt, dass die Wahlbeteiligung ziemlich exakt mit dem Wohlstand und der Bildung korreliert. Um so niedriger die Bildung und das Einkommen, umso weniger wird sich an Wahlen beteiligt!
Und wählen zu gehen, ist ein Akt der Selbstverantwortung!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Wahlunterdrückung, nur eine deutliche Dysbalance zwischen dem was der Mehrheit gut täte und dem was tatsächlich getan wird. Oder anders gesagt, Millionen Deutsche können zwar wählen, aber ihre Interessen werden nicht berücksichtigt weil die der Reichen Elite des Landes bei der Politik bislang Vorrang hatten.


Totaler Unsinn, denn es stehen auch andere Parteien zur Wahl, die sich gegenteiliges auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, aber eben nicht gewählt werden!


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im ersteren wird nämlich deutlich aufgezeigt, dass die Wahlbeteiligung ziemlich exakt mit dem Wohlstand und der Bildung korreliert. Um so niedriger die Bildung und das Einkommen, umso weniger wird sich an Wahlen beteiligt!
> Und wählen zu gehen, ist ein Akt der Selbstverantwortung!


Das ist nichts neues. Personen mit einem geringen Grad an Wohlstand haben oftmals aufgegeben sich für Politik zu interessieren da Ihre Interessen oft nicht umgesetzt werden, das ist der Effekt den Poulton beschreibt. Reiche haben ganz andere Zugänge zur Macht als Hartzer im Plattenbau.
Den Effekt sieht man auch daran, dass Menschen aus Schichten die AfD wählen für welche die AfD nicht im Ansatz Politik macht, aber die Menschen sich einfach nur irgendeine Änderung erhoffen - Stichwort Altparteien.

Das sind sehr gefährliche Entwicklungen weil Sie die Abkehr des demokratischen Ideals befeuern und das einzig probate Mittel dagegen ist die Einflussnahme von Reichen zu minimieren und stärker die Interessen aller Schichten zu bedenken.

Wählen bedeutet, die Wahl zu haben. Und wenn einem dieses fundamentale Grundrecht auf einmal so egal wird weil man das Gefühl bekommt nicht wahrgenommen zu werden, dann haben wir ein gewaltiges Problem. 2017 hatten wir >76% Wahlbeteiligung, was nicht schlecht ist, aber auch 12,6% für die AfD. Man muss sich nicht wundern woher der Zulauf für eine fremdenfeindliche, faschistische Extremistenpartei kommt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Totaler Unsinn, denn es stehen auch andere Parteien zur Wahl, die sich gegenteiliges auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, aber eben nicht gewählt werden!


Und was hat das mit der Einflussnahme der Wirtschaft & Reichen auf politische Entscheidungen zu tun? Davor war bislang noch keine Partei in Regierungsverantwortung gefeit, weder im Bund noch in den Ländern.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2021)

Und die werden nicht gewählt, weil die Medien nicht berichten. Die Linke wird dauerhaft angegriffen und Parteien wie die MLPD kommen leider gar nicht vor. 









						Parteiprogramm der MLPD
					






					www.mlpd.de


----------



## Lotto (22. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und die werden nicht gewählt, weil die Medien nicht berichten. Die Linke wird dauerhaft angegriffen und Parteien wie die MLPD kommen leider gar nicht vor.


Die Linken haben halt extreme Ansichten und dementsprechend eine relativ kleine Anhängerschaft. In den öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten werden davon kaum welche in Posten mit Sendeverantwortung sitzen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist nichts neues. Personen mit einem geringen Grad an Wohlstand haben oftmals aufgegeben sich für Politik zu interessieren da Ihre Interessen oft nicht umgesetzt werden, das ist der Effekt den Poulton beschreibt. Reiche haben ganz andere Zugänge zur Macht als Hartzer im Plattenbau.


Ich kann diese Argumention nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, denn die PDS/Linke steht seit seit nun mehr 30 Jahren
bei jeder Bundestagswahl auf der Liste und hat ein Program, dass das ja verhindern will und sehr viel Umverteilung von Oben nach Unten verspricht.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Den Effekt sieht man auch daran, dass Menschen aus Schichten die AfD wählen für welche die AfD nicht im Ansatz Politik macht, aber die Menschen sich einfach nur irgendeine Änderung erhoffen - Stichwort Altparteien.
> 
> Das sind sehr gefährliche Entwicklungen weil Sie die Abkehr des demokratischen Ideals befeuern und das einzig probate Mittel dagegen ist die Einflussnahme von Reichen zu minimieren und stärker die Interessen aller Schichten zu bedenken.


Ich denke das liegt wesentlich mehr daran, dass diese Leute wirklich keine Einwanderung wollen und mit Identitätspolitik überhaupt nichts anfangen können. Meiner Ansicht nach wählen diese Leute AfD aus genau diesen Gründen, sie sind ideologisch so gepohlt und das neoliberale Wirtschaftsprogram der AfD war ihnen erstmal weniger wichtig. Das Wirtschaftsprogram wurde ja mittlerweile auch wesentlich angepasst


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wählen bedeutet, die Wahl zu haben. Und wenn einem dieses fundamentale Grundrecht auf einmal so egal wird weil man das Gefühl bekommt nicht wahrgenommen zu werden, dann haben wir ein gewaltiges Problem. 2017 hatten wir >76% Wahlbeteiligung, was nicht schlecht ist, aber auch 12,6% für die AfD. Man muss sich nicht wundern woher der Zulauf für eine fremdenfeindliche, faschistische Extremistenpartei kommt.


Bei 42 Parteien gibt es immer eine Wahl, alles andere ist blanker Schwachsinn und wie gesagt der Zulauf zur AfD findet m. A. nach aus gefestigten ideologischen Gründen statt, denn auch davor gab es die Möglichkeit Umbruch oder Protest zu wählen, auch auf der linken Seite,  die AfD ist inhaltlich nun wirklich keine neue Erfindung, auch Republikaner und DVU gab es schon und zumindestens auf Länderebene immer wieder mit "Erfolg". Das neue an der AfD ist eigentlich nur, das sie bis jetzt einigermaßen geschlossen ist, für einen rechten Haufen.
Wären NPD, Republikaner und DVU als eine Partei aufgetreten, hätten wir wohl schon seit den 1980er Jahren immer wieder eine rechtsextreme, faschistische Partei im Bundestag sitzen gehabt. Das Phenomen ist alles andere als neu.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also kann man sagen, das es 20% der Menschen in Deutschland wirtschaftlich nicht so gut oder schlecht geht, aber 80% geht es gut. Insoweit ist es auch logisch, das die Partei größere Chancen hat die Wahl zu gewinnen, die nicht ausschließlich Politik für nur 1/5 macht, sondern von der sich auch die große schweigende Mehrheit angesprochen fühlt, die ihre wirtschaftliche Lage, durchaus positiv sieht.


Gut das von den 80% nicht alle die Union wählen.
Außerdem machen auch andere Parteien für den Großteil der Bevölkerung Politik.
Ausser vielleicht die AfD. Die hatten ja sonst nicht mal ein vernünftiges Rentenkonzept.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Argumention nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, denn die PDS/Linke steht seit seit nun mehr 30 Jahren
> bei jeder Bundestagswahl auf der Liste und hat ein Program, dass das ja verhindern will und sehr viel Umverteilung von Oben nach Unten verspricht.


Einerseits tummeln sich bei den Linken natürlich auch komische Vorstellungen andererseits hat man sie auch zu Unrecht in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt. 

Ganz ehrlich, jemanden wie Ramelow vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten zu lassen ist eine abartig undemokratische Handlung. 
Aber wir wissen ja welche Parteimitgliedschaft der damalige Verfassungsschutzchef hatte...


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Einerseits tummeln sich bei den Linken natürlich auch komische Vorstellungen andererseits hat man sie auch zu Unrecht in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, jemanden wie Ramelow vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten zu lassen ist eine abartig undemokratische Handlung.
> Aber wir wissen ja welche Parteimitgliedschaft der damalige Verfassungsschutzchef hatte...


Welcher Parteimitgliedschaft hatte er denn?
Ich hätte gerne Belege für die implizierte  Behauptung!
Darüber hinaus gab es zumindestens auch bei einzelnen Gerichten unterschiedliche Meinungen und Urteile.









						Bodo Ramelow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Helmut Roewer – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Realität sieht halt für viele Leute anders aus, als sie hier im Forum beschrieben wird.
> Wir haben in Deutschland fast 45 Millionen Arbeitnehmer, davon beträgt der Niedriglohnsektor etwa 20%, also 1/5.
> Dazu kommen nochmal ungefähr 4 Millionen HArtz IV Empfänger
> Der Rest ist die letzten 10 Jahre bis zur Pandemie ziemlich gut gefahren mit ihren Arbeitsplätzen und der Gehaltsentwicklung.
> ...


Nur weil jemand zufrieden mit seiner wirtschaftlichen Situation ist, bedeutet das nicht automatisch das er mit der Politik in diesem Land auch zufrieden ist. Schau dir doch nur mal an was die CDU/CSU verbockt hat in den letzten 16 Jahren. Bei uns im Büro kam das Thema am Mittagstisch auch schon des öfteren auf. Der Frust sitzt tief und sehr viele sind sich unsicher wen sie im September wählen sollen. Ich glaube das könnte noch richtig spannend werden. Evtl. erleben wir eine ähnliche Überraschung wie damals die USA mit Trump. Die Geschichte hat bereits gezeigt, das man sich auf solche Umfragewerte nicht blind verlassen kann.

Ich kann nur Mutmaßen warum man der CDU/CSU immer wieder das Vertrauen schenkt, obwohl sie soviele Böcke schießen. Evtl. informieren sich die Leute nicht genug, oder sie wollen es gar nicht erst. So lang das Bierglas voll ist, Brotzeit auf dem Tisch und TV/Internet funktionieren, sind viele scheinbar befriedigt. Und zwar so sehr, das sie sich um die Zukunft des Landes entweder keine oder zu wenige Gedanken machen. Viele sind sicher auch "Stammwähler". Alá: Der Vater vom Vater vom Vater hat bereits CDU/CSU gewählt, also mach ich das auch so. 

Das Netz ist voll mit Videos über die CDU/CSU. Und auch an Artikeln happert es nicht. Viele der Böcke gingen teils detailiert durch die Medien. Aber scheinbar kann man über sowas ähnlich wie beim Dieselbetrug ganz einfach hinwegsehen. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung woran es da happert, aber wenn mich jemand an der Nase rumführt, dann sag ich beim nächsten mal doch auch nicht einfach: "Hey, mach das gleiche bitte nochmal. Hat mir beim letzten Mal schon so gut gefallen."



Spoiler



Zwei Beispiele:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Y1lZQsyuSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNPv8Lk-30c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2021)

Nur Grüne und Linke können überhaupt behaupten Dinge besser machen zu wollen. Alle anderen sind als Teil der bundesrepublikanischen Korruption verbrannt.  Und die Grünen sind eigentlich auch schon in zu vielen Regierungen gewesen, um noch eine überzeugende Alternative zu sein. Wer Umbruch will muss Links wählen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welcher Parteimitgliedschaft hatte er denn?


Du weißt ganz genau, dass HGM gemeint ist 
Und Ramelow war auch Bundespolitiker.

Aber selbst deine verlinkte Person ist jemand der sehr wahrscheinlich nicht neutral war.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus gab es zumindestens auch bei einzelnen Gerichten unterschiedliche Meinungen und Urteile.


Als Jurist solltest du wissen, dass nur ein Gericht das letzte Wort hat.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, jemanden wie Ramelow vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten zu lassen ist eine abartig undemokratische Handlung.
> Aber wir wissen ja welche Parteimitgliedschaft der damalige Verfassungsschutzchef hatte...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt ganz genau, dass HGM gemeint ist
> Und Ramelow war auch Bundespolitiker.


Deine Aussage ist wirklicher Unsinn oder ich bekomme gerade etwas nicht mit!
Wo ist die Verbindung zwischen HGM und Ramelow, ich konnte keine finden?
Ramelow wurde nach meiner Recherche nur vom Thüringischen Verfassungsschutz zwischen 1996 bis 1999 beobachtet, sonst ist mir nichts bekannt und mir erschließt sich daraus nicht, was HGM damit zu tun hat?!


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2021)

Und trotzdem gab es eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Bundesamt.

Außerdem guck mal wer 2008 wollte, dass die Linken weiter beobachtet werden.
(Mr Geldkoffer)

Btw
Selbst wenn die CDU die Wahl gewinnt könnte man doch ein paar CDU Abgeordnete bestechen, damit sie AB zur Kanzlerin wählen. 
Wir wissen ja historisch, dass Unionsabgeordnete für genug Geld einen CDU Kanzler verhindern


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Mutmaßen warum man der CDU/CSU immer wieder das Vertrauen schenkt, obwohl sie soviele Böcke schießen. Evtl. informieren sich die Leute nicht genug, oder sie wollen es gar nicht erst. So lang das Bierglas voll ist, Brotzeit auf dem Tisch und TV/Internet funktionieren, sind viele scheinbar befriedigt. Und zwar so sehr, das sie sich um die Zukunft des Landes entweder keine oder zu wenige Gedanken machen. Viele sind sicher auch "Stammwähler". Alá: Der Vater vom Vater vom Vater hat bereits CDU/CSU gewählt, also mach ich das auch so.
> 
> Das Netz ist voll mit Videos über die CDU/CSU. Und auch an Artikeln happert es nicht. Viele der Böcke gingen teils detailiert durch die Medien. Aber scheinbar kann man über sowas ähnlich wie beim Dieselbetrug ganz einfach hinwegsehen. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung woran es da happert, aber wenn mich jemand an der Nase rumführt, dann sag ich beim nächsten mal doch auch nicht einfach: "Hey, mach das gleiche bitte nochmal. Hat mir beim letzten Mal schon so gut gefallen."


Ein Großteil sind auch Rentner welche eine passable Rente kriegen. Die wollen auch nicht auf ihren Wohlstand verzichten. Mit einer anderen Partei könnte es ja für sie schlimmer werden. Denken sie bestimmt.
Aber viele denken auch nur bis zu Haustür und sind wie du schon sagst schlecht informiert.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Großteil sind auch Rentner welche eine passable Rente kriegen. Die wollen auch nicht auf ihren Wohlstand verzichten. Mit einer anderen Partei könnte es ja für sie schlimmer werden. Denken sie bestimmt.
> Aber viele denken auch nur bis zu Haustür und sind wie du schon sagst schlecht informiert.


Ich kenne genug, die CDU wählen, weil die am Ende "etwas weniger verkehrt machen als die anderen". CDU steht halt für das Bewahren des Status Quo, leider ist der für viele noch nicht schlecht genug.

Und die CDU und ihre Wähler sind halt weniger in sich gespalten. Grüne schaffen es ja für die Klimawende zu sein und dann lokal gegen Windräder und Stromleitungen zu sein. Sie sind für den Breitbandausbau, aber dagegen wenn dafür ein Baum fallen muss.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug, die CDU wählen, weil die am Ende "etwas weniger verkehrt machen als die anderen". CDU steht halt für das Bewahren des Status Quo, leider ist der für viele noch nicht schlecht genug.


Deswegen ist das aktuelle Wahlprogramm der CDU auch populär gehalten. Da steht nichts drin was "weh tut".


----------



## Whispercat (23. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Schau dir doch nur mal an was die CDU/CSU verbockt hat in den letzten 16 Jahren. Bei uns im Büro kam das Thema am Mittagstisch auch schon des öfteren auf. Der Frust sitzt tief und sehr viele sind sich unsicher wen sie im September wählen sollen. Ich glaube das könnte noch richtig spannend werden. Evtl. erleben wir eine ähnliche Überraschung wie damals die USA mit Trump. Die Geschichte hat bereits gezeigt, das man sich auf solche Umfragewerte nicht blind verlassen kann.


Spielt es am Ende des Tages wirklich eine Rolle wer sich mit den kreativsten Wahlversprechen am effektivsten zu einer Mehrheit lügt ? Solange sich Parteien nicht an ihre Wahlversprechen halten müssen ist das ganze System der repräsentativen Demokratie langsam aber sicher eine ziemlich tragikomische Farce und zwar insbesondere dann wenn man sich die Entwicklungen der letzten 40 Jahre so ansieht. 

Weil irgendwie kann mir einfach keiner erzählen dass es im Sinne der Bürger eines Landes ist wenn man scheinbar für jeden Blödsinn mehr als genug Kohle hat und sich ständig neue Steuern aus dem Hintern zieht, während man aber gleichzeitig Bildung, Gesundheit und Erhalt/Ausbau der Infrastruktur Jahr um Jahr immer weiter zusammenspart. Ich meine, ich kann mich noch erinnern als ein Einkommen gereicht hat um eine Familie zu versorgen und heute brauchen wir zum Teil mehrere Jobs während unsere Kinder in Kitas aufwachsen.




Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Mutmaßen warum man der CDU/CSU immer wieder das Vertrauen schenkt, obwohl sie soviele Böcke schießen. Evtl. informieren sich die Leute nicht genug, oder sie wollen es gar nicht erst.


Naja, einerseits weil je älter Menschen werden desto schwieriger tun sie sich mit Veränderungen und zwar insbesondere wenn es darum geht dass an ihrem Weltbild gesägt wird.

Andererseits, was erschwerend hinzukommt,  woher sollen es die Leute ab 50+ (sprich die Kernwählerschaft der CDU/CSU) den wissen ? Ich sehe es ja bei meinem Grosseltern und deren Bekanntenkreis, die ziehen sich jeden Tag die Tagesschau rein, manch einer hat noch ein Abo für seine bevorzugte Zeitung und darüber wird sich dann bei Kaffee & Kuchen und/oder am Stammtisch ausgetauscht. Sprich, alles was ausserhalb ihrer bevorzugten Berichterstattung stattfindet bekommen die nicht mit. Die haben zb. keine Ahnung davon das die gute Annalena in ihrem Lebenslauf *massiv* betrogen hat und den jetzt schon zum 15ten (?) Mal angepasst hat. Jeden normalen Bürger würde man für sowas sofort feuern aber die will nach wie vor Kanzlerin werden. 

Und ja, klar hätten die zumindest theoretisch Internet, nur benutzen die dass in erster Linie für das Onlineangebot ihres bevorzugten Mediums/Tier/Naturvideos auf Youtube und nicht um stundenlang zu recherchieren welche Partei/Politfigur mal wieder einen BaerBock geschossen hat.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen ist das aktuelle Wahlprogramm der CDU auch populär gehalten. Da steht nichts drin was "weh tut".


Für Personen welche zwischen den Zeilen lesen können schon.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ist dir eigentlich noch irgendwie zu helfen?


Jetzt hat Hessen auch ein schreiendes Haus.



> dafür haben sich m. Beobachtung nach


Genau, deine Beobachtungen. Da ignoriert man doch gerne mal die Forschung und Statistik der vergangenen Jahrzehnte über Armut, Ausgrenzung, Präkarisierung, abgehängte Gegenden, etc. Ist ja alles in Butter, solange man selber zur besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse gehört.

Jeder Mensch startet mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzung in die Gesellschaft. Damit ist an der Stelle nicht nur die körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten gemeint, sondern ebenso die soziale Schicht und das Elternhaus in das man hineingeboren wird. Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat.
Daher ist diese: "Man muss nur hart schaffen, dann schafft man auch was"-Einstellung nicht nur reichlich naiv, sondern unterstellt auch erstmal prinzipiell, dass alles nur faule Schweine und Schmarotzer sind.



seahawk schrieb:


> Und die CDU und ihre Wähler sind halt weniger in sich gespalten. Grüne schaffen es ja für die Klimawende zu sein und dann lokal gegen Windräder und Stromleitungen zu sein. Sie sind für den Breitbandausbau, aber dagegen wenn dafür ein Baum fallen muss.


Heucherlich und verlogen dürfte es wohl besser treffen. Wobei das nicht nur auf die von dir genannten Themen zutrifft. Auf der einen Seite mitverantwortlich für die Agenda 2010, Hartz Reformen und den ganzen massiven Abbau des Sozialstaates zu sein aber bis heute nicht den Arsch in der Hose diesen Fehler einzugestehen. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Heute stellt man sich hin und tut so, als ob man eine soziale Partei sei. Dabei hat man z.B. bei der letzten Wahl des Bundespräsidenten (mal vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass es das überflüssigste und überbezahlteste Amt überhaupt ist) mal wieder das genaue Gegenteil unter Beweiß gestellt, indem man Steinmeier gewählt hat. Gerade Steinmeier. Einer der Chefarchitekten hinter der damaligen Kahlschlagspolitik, zu der er bis heute in Treue fest steht. Hätte man den Kandidaten der Linkspartei gewählt, hätte man durchaus von einer Abkehr reden könne.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2021)

Ein wichtiges linkes Projekt, dass sogar Arbeit schafft und die Gleichberechtigung fördert. 

Ehegattensplitting abschaffen - sofort! 









						RWI-Studie: Abschaffung des Ehegattensplittings könnte Hunderttausende für Job motivieren
					

Die Abschaffung des Ehegattensplittings könnte einer Studie zufolge das Wirtschaftswachstum in Deutschland ankurbeln. Ärmeren Paaren, die darauf angewiesen sind, drohen demnach aber Nachteile.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ehegattensplitting abschaffen - sofort!


Lesen bildet, aber was? Darin wird explizit vor den Folgen für einkommensschwache Haushalte gewarnt, wenn für die keine Ausgleichsmaßnahmen geschaffen werden.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2021)

Dafür gibt es ja das solidarische Bürgergeld!


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja das solidarische Bürgergeld!


Und das käme wann? "S_ofort!_"?


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2021)

Selbst wenn es erstmal Nachteile bringt, überwiegen hier die positiven Effekte bei der Überwindung des Patriarchat und die steigende Wirtschaftsleistung in der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2021)

Mir ist gerade diese News hier über den Weg gelaufen. 


			https://www.trendsderzukunft.de/fuer-neubauten-berlin-beschliesst-eine-solarpflicht-auf-hausdaechern/
		


Ist echt interessant. Vorallem die Haltung der CDU dazu:


> So sprach die CDU von einer überdurchschnittlichen Belastung für die Besitzer von Einfamilienhäusern und kleine Gewerbetreibende.


Den Großkonzernen wird der Zucker in den Hintern geblasen mit Subventionen und Förderungen. Aber für kleine Gewerbetreibende und EFH hat man keine Fördermittel übrig?! Wie soll man so die Energiewende schaffen? 

Hätte die CDU damals nicht die deutsche PV-Industrie vor die Hunde gehen lassen, dann hätten wir heute ein solides zweites Standbein neben der Autoindustrie. Auch sehen sie scheinbar nicht, wie Firmen und Lieferanten von diesesm Gesetz profitieren. Soviel Engstirnigkeit ist einfach nur traurig. Vorallem im Bezug auf die stetig wachsenden Stromkosten. PV-Anlagen zum Eigenverbrauch sind in meinen Augen ein solider erster Ansatz um vom französichen Atom-Strom weg zu kommen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Den Großkonzernen wird der Zucker in den Hintern geblasen mit Subventionen und Förderungen. Aber für kleine Gewerbetreibende und EFH hat man keine Fördermittel übrig?! Wie soll man so die Energiewende schaffen?


Du bekommst dafür bei der KfW Unterstützung!

Aber schaue mal wie "beliebt" solche Sachen sind, hier mal meine Idee zur energetischen Sanierung, wobei meine Zeitspanne wohl 10 Jahre zu eng ist


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/verkehr-energie-gruene-gegen-klimaschutz-auf-eu-ebene.604839/page-3#post-10757403
		


Lese mal weiter wie viel "Begeisterung" so eine Idee hervorgerufen hat, bei einigen Eigenheimbesitzern hier im Forum.



Painkiller schrieb:


> *Hätte die CDU* damals nicht die deutsche PV-Industrie vor die Hunde gehen lassen, dann hätten wir heute ein solides zweites Standbein neben der Autoindustrie.


Hast du Belege dafür oder nur eine simple Behauptung von dir?




__





						Solarindustrie – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ist echt interessant. Vorallem die Haltung der CDU dazu:











						Bundesregierung erwägt Pflicht für Solardächer
					

Die Bundesregierung diskutiert darüber, die Standards für Neubauten deutlich zu verschärfen. Einem Plan aus dem Finanzministerium zufolge geht es dabei auch um eine Pflicht zur Installation von Solarzellen auf jedem Dach.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Ist wieder vom Tisch, aber auf solche Ideen kommen die auch alleine. 

Btw
Bundestag Drucksache 1930735

AfD, Union und SPD lehnen es ab, dass Homosexuelle Blut spenden dürfen. 
Na da sind wir doch mit Ungarn in bester Gesellschaft. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> PV-Anlagen zum Eigenverbrauch sind in meinen Augen ein solider erster Ansatz um vom französichen Atom-Strom weg zu kommen.


Das ist ja eigentlich ne gute Idee, aber stimmt das, das man selbst den Eigenverbrauch versteuern muss? Das wäre ja lächerlich.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bekommst dafür bei der KfW Unterstützung!


Du beziehst dich auf diesen Kredit hier, oder? Wenn ja, das kann man meistens mit seinem regulären Kredit von Bank besser finanzieren. Zumindest beim Neubau. So mach ich es zum Beispiel. 0,71% ist halt einfach besser als 1,03%

Die E-Ladestation(en) hab ich mir schon geschnappt. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Lese mal weiter wie viel "Begeisterung" so eine Idee hervorgerufen hat, bei einigen Eigenheimbesitzern hier im Forum.


Es ist mir klar das man mit solchen Ideen oftmals aneckt. Und es ist schwer den Besitzern sowas zu verkaufen. Deshalb ist es ja so wichtig, das der Staat hinter dem Ganzen steht, und die Kosten nicht zu 80-100% bei den Besitzern liegen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du Belege dafür oder nur eine simple Behauptung von dir?


Jep, ist im Spoiler.



Spoiler: Videos







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PV-ziBOLMu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_yEQqihJRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist wieder vom Tisch, aber auf solche Ideen kommen die auch alleine.


Nö ist es nicht. Zumindest nicht in Berlin. Siehe hier: *Klick*



Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist ja eigentlich ne gute Idee, aber stimmt das, das man selbst den Eigenverbrauch versteuern muss? Das wäre ja lächerlich.


Für dich als privater Photovoltaik-Betreiber, in der Größe bis 30 kWp spielen Einkommensteuer und Umsatzsteuer eine Rolle.

Einkommenssteuer greift nur, wenn du den Strom an Netzbetreiber oder Mieter lieferst. Sobald du also Gewinn aus deinem verkauften Strom erzielst, sind die Erlöse eben einkommensteuerpflichtig – und zwar absolut unabhängig davon, ob du eine Einspeisevergütung oder Geld vom Mieter erhälst.

Umsatzsteuer zahlst du dann, wenn du regelmäßig mehr als die Hälfte des selbst erzeugten Stroms ins öffentliche Stromnetz einspeist. Ab dann bist du verpflichtet, monatlich oder quartalsweise Umsatzsteuer ans Finanzamt abzuführen.

Es gibt allerdings zwei Ausnahmen.

Ausnahme 1 ist hier die Kleinunternehmerregelung:

Im Detail sieht das so aus:

Wenn du dich für diese entschieden hast, dann musst du keine Umsatzsteuer abführen.
Das hat allerdings einen Vor- und Nachteil:

*Vorteil*: Die Umsatzsteuererklärung entfällt.
*Nachteil*: Dir wird die Mehrwertsteuer, die du beim Kauf und der Installation der PV-Anlage gezahlt hast nicht zurückerstattet. Je nach Größe der Anlage kann das ordentlich zu Buche schlagen.
Wenn du dich gegen die Kleinunternehmerregelung entscheidest zahlst du die vollen 19 % Umsatzsteuer sowohl auf den verkauften als auch auf den von dir verbrauchten Strom. Das gilt ab dem Zeitpunkt der Inbetriebnahme für 5 Jahre. Nach diesen 5 Jahren hast du übrigens die Möglichkeit, in die Kleinunternehmerregel zu wechseln. Das musst du dann über das Finanzamt beantragen.

Ausnahme 2 ist hier ein Eigenverbrauch von mehr als 90%:
Bei einem Eigenverbrauch von mehr als 90 % zahlst du keine Umsatzsteuer.

---------

Das Ganze wirkt jetzt so als ob die Umsatzsteuer der "Bad Guy" wäre, nicht wahr? Allerdings musst du das auch noch aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten. Denn die Umsatzsteuerpflicht hat auch Vorteile. Sowohl für alte als auch für neue Anlagen.

Denn so kannst du die Vorsteuer geltend machen.  Wenn du deinen PV-Strom also nicht komplett selbst verbrauchst, sondern ihn einspeisen oder an Dritte*** verkaufst hast du die mega Möglichkeit, sich die Mehrwertsteuer auf die Wartung, Reparatur und den Messstellenbetrieb anrechnen zu lassen. Damit lassen sich die Betriebskosten der Anlage ordentlich senken. 

***Dritte = Mieterstrom --> Ich persönlich rate dir davon ab. Wenn Interesse dran besteht, dann gehe ich gerne näher auf das "Warum" ein. Pack dir lieber eine Akku in den Keller. 

Anhand eines kleinen Beispiels wird das mit der Vorsteuer besser deutlich:

Gehen wir doch einfach mal davon aus, das du dir ein kleines Häuschen gebaut hast und auf das Dach eine PV-Anlage mit 12 kWp gepackt hast. Je nach Sonneneinstrahlung erzeugst du damit jährlich in etwa 10.000 - 12.000 kWh.
Ausgehend von einem EFH und einer kleinen Familie setze ich jetzt den Eigenverbrauch mal mit 4.000 kWh (also keine 90%) an. Gekostet hat dich der Spaß rund 24.000€ (netto). Die MwSt beträgt satte 4.560€. Und diese Steuer kannst du dir jetzt vom Finanzamt zu 100% zurückholen. Das trifft übrigens auch auf die MwSt zu, welche für Wartung, Einspeisezähler und Planung veranschlagt wurde.

Tipp meinerseits: Kauf PV-Anlage und Batteriespeicher zusammen. Nur so kannst du die Umsatzsteuer auf den Batteriespeicher als Vorsteuer geltend machen.

Vorsteuer und Umsatzsteuer auf den von dir verkauften und selbst verbrauchten Strom werden miteinander verrechnet. Die Mehrwertsteuer, die du auf deinen verkauften Strom beim Netzbetreiber berechnest reichst du dann ans Finanzamt weiter. Die Umsatzsteuer auf den selbst verbrauchten Strom wird aber nicht erstattet.

Du musst also quasi die Wahl treffen zwischen Kleinunternehmerregelung (nicht umsatzsteuerpflichtig) oder Regelversteuerung (umsatzsteuerpflichtig). Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich die Umsatzsteuerpflicht. Ich mach es bei meiner zukünftigen Anlage genau so!


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Nö ist es nicht. Zumindest nicht in Berlin


Na doch, die BUNDESWEITE Solardachpflicht ist vom Tisch. 
Lesen, denken, schreiben


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na doch, die BUNDESWEITE Solardachpflicht ist vom Tisch.
> Lesen, denken, schreiben


Ganz ruhig, man kann ja mal was übersehen/lesen. Bin auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Bin auch nur ein Mensch.


In meiner Welt sind Mods keine Menschen

Sorry war im Stress


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2021)

Solarzellenkram auf's Dach finde ich wichtig und toll, aber eine Pflicht find ich da auch wieder übertrieben.
Eine super Dämmpflicht finde ich da durchaus besser. Die Heizung kann kleiner ausfallen und im Sommer bleibt es kühler, bzw. läuft die Klimaanlage weniger Zeit bzw. mit weniger Verbrauch.

Was muss an Solarzellen denn gewartet werden? Das bissel Moos kann man doch selber runterputzen, da hol ich mir doch keinen Profimooswegputzer und schieb dem die Kohle sinnlos in den Ars...ähhhh Popo.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2021)

Die Zellen selbst müssen auch nicht gewartet werden, ich meine wir haben Systeme mit Solarzellen die seit Jahrzehnten im All sind und noch funktionieren 

Aber die aktive Elektronik sollte man ab und an schon ansehen.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2021)

Wenn man im All Moos auf den Solarzellen hat, wird's kurios.^^
Und die Jahrzehnte alte Technik muss schließlich auch nicht gewartet werden.

Entweder es geht, oder es geht nicht, da brauch ich niemanden, der mir sagt, "Jung, dat geht net", das merk ich dann schon selbst. 
So ne Wartung kostet nur immer einen Haufen Geld, nur weil da einer 5 Minuten mit der Taschenlampe drüberleuchtet und nen Aufkleber dranklebt.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Es ist mir klar das man mit solchen Ideen oftmals aneckt. Und es ist schwer den Besitzern sowas zu verkaufen. Deshalb ist es ja so wichtig, das der Staat hinter dem Ganzen steht, und die Kosten nicht zu 80-100% bei den Besitzern liegen.


Diese Aussage kann ich 0,0% nachvollziehen.
Warum soll man auf Kosten der Steuerzahler, Eigenheimbesitzer nochmal eine Wertsteigerung ihres Objektes bezahlen, obwohl sie die letzten 10 Jahre schon Wertsteigerungen von 30-40% ohne irgend etwas zu tun, auf Grund der MArktlage, mitnehmen konnten?
Das erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.
Hier bin ich ganz klar für eine Verpflichtung ohne die Möglichkeit, das auf Mieter oder den Staat abwälzen zu können, da Eigenheimbesitzer, zumindestens vor 2010 (Bestandsimmobilien) schon eine unverschämt hohe "Rendite" in den letzten 10 Jahren erzielt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier bin ich ganz klar für eine Verpflichtung ohne die Möglichkeit, das auf Mieter oder den Staat abwälzen zu können


Bei "auf den Mieter abwälzen" ist die Union doch sonst ganz stark dabei^^








						Koalition kippt Mieter-Entlastung beim CO2-Preis
					

Die Koalition schien einig: Vermieter und Mieter sollten sich die CO2-Kosten auf Öl und Gas künftig teilen. Doch die Union zog nun nicht mehr mit. Verbände und Opposition sind wütend - und üben generelle Kritik am Klimaschutzkonzept.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Natürlich soll damit das Verhalten gelenkt werden, im Falle der Mieter ist es eindeutig das Heizverhalten das man damit auch lenken kann.
Hätte man es auf beide umgelegt könnte man auch Modernisierungen besser lenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Also soll ich nach Niederbayern ziehen und wenn ich dort dann fertig bin, pendel ich nach Hamburg, Niedersachsen, Thüringen und Baden-Wüthemberg, oder ich ziehe nach Hamburg und pendeln dann in die anderen Bundesländer von dort aus, oder wie wäre es von Baden-Würthemberg ins restliche Deutschland? Weil, mehrmals im Jahr umziehen tu ich ganz sicher nicht, da fehlt mir die Zeit und die Lust.



Wieso wechselst du mehrfach im Jahr den Arbeitsplatz, dass du immer zu verschiedenen Arbeitgebern pendeln musst?
Falls du Ingenieur auf Montage oder ähnliches bist mal als ganz klarer Hinweis: Das ist nicht Pendeln, das sollte afaik nicht einmal über die Pendlerpauschale abrechenbar sein, sondern das sind Dienstfahrten. Tätigkeiten in denen das wirklich deutschlandweit nötig ist, sind allerdings extrem selten. Für die meisten Firmen wäre es zumutbar, mehrere Mitarbeiter mit jeweils weitaus geringerer Reichweite über Deutschland zu verteilen.



> Ich bin da auch mal gespannt, wenn der Sprit teurer wird. Für mich ändert sich zwar nicht viel, außer, das ich ne andere Rechnungadresse hab, weniger Steuern zahle und dafür mehr Kohle im Sprit versenke...vielleicht werden da die Autobahnen aber endlich mal freier.



Rein finanziell wäre bei deinem Profil wäre ggf. ohnehin ein Batterieauto zu prüfen. Ich vermute mal, dass du nicht für 30 Minuten Termine quer durchs Land hetzt, sondern jeweils über Nacht laden kannst, und rein geographisch sind Strecken über 500 km ja praktisch ausgeschlossen. Das ist mittlerweile ganz gut mit einmal zwischenladen während einer normalen Pause möglich, bei einigen wenigen Modellen und sparsamer Fahrweise auch ohne, und Subventionen hagelt es im Moment ohne Ende. Wenn du zwischen den Außenterminen zu Hause aus Photovoltaik mit begrenzter Einspeisemöglichkeit laden kannst, wäre es vielleicht sogar klimafreundlicher als ein Verbrenner.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Wenn man einen angemessenen Mindestlohn bekommt braucht man nicht mehr aufstocken.



Wenn. Aber wenn die Aufgabe keinen angemessenen Mindeslohn wert ist, dann muss man mit dem Basistarif auskommen, weil man gefeuert wurde. In meinem Umfeld hat der Mindestlohn exakt null Lohnsteigerungen gebracht, aber mehrere Hilfsstellen wurden gestrichen. Aus vielen Branchen hört man, dass er in der Praxis einfach umgangen wird - was auch einfach typisch für alle Versuche solcher harten Grenzziehungen ist. Die laden immer zu Mogeleien ein und bringen selten das, was sie eigentlich sollen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Einen entscheidenden Haken hat das allerdings doch: Die Gemeinschaft zahlt den Teil des Lohns, den sich ein Arbeitgeber spart, während dieser gleichzeitig in den Genuss der vollen Arbeitsleistung des Beschäftigten kommt. Man subventioniert also nicht den Arbeitnehmer, sondern den Arbeitgeber, denn wenn die Arbeitsleistung benötigt wird, kann sie auch vom Arbeitgeber voll vergütet werden.



Die Gesellschaft subventioniert vorne und hinten Arbeitsplätze. Sämtlicher Verkehr (nicht nur ÖPNV, auch simple Straßen), Krankenversorgung, öffentliche Sicherheit, Energieversorgung, etc. sind Zuschussgeschäfte, ohne die kein Arbeitnehmer morgens erscheinen würde. Von direkten Subventionen ohne Ende in einigen wenigen Branchen ganz zu schweigen. Und da einige Tätigkeiten gemäß kapitalistischer Logik fast keinen Lohn verdienen, gesellschaftlich aber nötig respektive ihre Ausübung in Deutschland wünschenswert ist, werden wir da bis zur Abschaffung der Marktwirtschaft nie vernünftige Lebensstandards hinbekommen, wenn wir nicht subventionieren. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, das Geld den Firmen am anderen Ende wieder abzunehmen (ich schlage, wie immer, Abgaben auf Energie und Landnutzung vor). Aber solange die Arbeit selbst extrem teuer ist, schaffen wir einfach extrem starke Anreize, die Jobs ins Ausland zu verlagern oder von Saisonkräften übernehmen zu lassen. Und das nützt dann hierzulande niemandem (und im Ausland oft auch überwiegend den Firmen, nicht den Arbeitern.)




Eckism schrieb:


> 20-25% sind reichlich wenig, ist ja schon jetzt bei 18,6%. 25%-35% sind da realistischer.



Bei niedrigen Einkommen passen deine Zahlen, aber durch die Deckelung bzw. sogar Befreiung zahlen Besserverdiener prozentual praktisch nichts ein. (Allerdings bekommen sie prozentual auch praktisch nichts raus und daran ändert der Vorschlag nichts, weswegen so eine Änderung rechtlich heikel wäre.)


QUOTE="Lotto, post: 10781568, member: 70438"]wenn ... hat man halt Pech gehabt[/qUOTE]

Ganz schlechtes Motto für ein "Sozial"system, meinst du nicht?



> Das wäre schonmal auf jeden Fall deutlich gerechter als jetzt, wo quasi derjenige der mit 68 stirbt den Lebensabend der 95 Jährigen versüßt. Denn häufig ist der Grund des frühen Ablebens durch die Arbeitsbelastung begründet. Jemand der 45 Jahre Schwerstarbeit malocht hat (egal ob körperlich oder geistig) bezahlt quasi mit Lebenszeit dafür, während z.B. die Powerpoint-Truppe des Konzernwasserkopfes ganz sicher nicht jeden Tag vollkommen ausgepowert ist.



Das sollte man eher durch unterschiedliche Renteneintrittsalter je nach Zustand regeln. Rente mit 70, aber niedrige Hürden um bei körperlichem Verfall, wie er in einigen Berufen unvermeidbar ist, schon deutlich früher abschlagsfrei in den Ruhestand gehen zu können.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Das würde in meinen Augen katastrophal enden. Quasi niemand kann so vorausschauend wirtschaften dass Er/Sie ohne irgendwo in die Schuldenfalle zu tappen mit kontinuierlich degressivem Einkommen klar kommt.



Nicht "quasi". Überhaupt niemand. Wie soll man punktgenau Ressourcen für etwas vorrätig halten, dessen Endpunkt man gar nicht kennt? Vorsorge über Vermögen ist ein Ratespiel, dass in aller Regel mit großen Überschüssen einhergeht, die man dann bestenfalls vererben kann. So rackert sich dann jeder kaputt, ohne etwas davon zu haben. Was für ein Fortschritt...
Und wenn die Vorsorge auch noch privatwirtschaftlich erfolgen soll, streichen Unternehmen einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Leistung ein.

Rente muss staatlich bis ans Lebensende garantiert sein. Das einzige, was man verhandeln kann, ist die Höhe und das Eintrittsalter.




seahawk schrieb:


> Die Linke hat geliefert, ein gerechtes, soziales, nachhaltiges und umfassendes Wahlprogramm.



Wann soll das passiert sein? 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Linke hat ein paar sehr vernünftige Vorschläge, schleppt jedoch noch zu viel zu viele ideologische Altlasten mit sich herum, die weder gesellschaftsfähig noch zweckmäßig sind.



Spätestens mit dem "kollektiven Sicherheitssystem unter Beteiligung Russlands" machen sie sich, mal wieder, unwählbar. Sorry, aber das geopolitische Sicherheitskonzept von Weißrussland, Ossetien, Syrien, Abschasien, Tadschikistan oder Aserbaidschan spricht mich einfach nicht an. 



> Und wenn es darum geht, wer die Kosten trägt, dann hört man als Antwort immer nur "Die Reichen!"
> Das klingt zuerst ganz sinnvoll, allerdings bleibt die Linke sehr schwammig dabei, wer genau das denn sein soll und es klingt immer ein wenig durch, als würde man bei Geldmangel flexibel definieren wollen, wer denn jeweils reich ist und zu Kasse gebeten werden darf.



Die haben nicht nur kein Plan vom "wer", sondern auch keinen vom "wie". Einige Ideen sind zwar ganz nett, aber bei weitem nicht ausreichend für die Masse an Ausgaben, womit die Linke einfach nur Unfähigkeit für Regierungskonzepte beweist. (Und dass sie lernfähig ist/nicht den gleichen Fehler wie die Grünen bei der iirc vorletzten Wahl mit durchgerechneten Vorschlägen zu machen )



> Sie waren mal die Gelben in Grün, inzwischen sind sie das, was die SPD hätte sein können, wenn sie nicht vom Weg abgekommen wäre.



In erster Linie machtgeil?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sagt was ihr wollt, der Parteitag der Linken war teilweise wunderschön. besonders die Rede für den Antrag zur Abschaffung der Schaumweinsteuer war ein Genuss.
> 
> *„Erst knallten die Korken, dann die Kanonen – sie ist nicht nur ein Symbol des Militarismus, sondern auch im Kern ein lustfeindlicher Angriff auf das freie, selbstbestimmte Leben. Sie trägt dazu bei, dass die Perlen der Spirituosenwelt ein Statussymbol der Bourgeoisie sind. Sekt trinken ist wie Golfen oder wie ich schon immer sagte: Rotkäppchen saufen ist eine Frage von Klasse. Als Linke dürfen wird das nicht länger hinnehmen.“*
> 
> Das ist politische Poesie!



Für Krimsekt gelten natürlich Ausnahmen...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, das Russland, mit dem wir eine fast ausgeglichene Handelsbilanz haben, und das nicht sehr weit oben steht als Handelspartner, trotzdem ein eher armes LAnd ist und warum geht es Frankreich so viel besser obwohl es ein riesiges Handelsbilanzdefizit mit Deutschland hat?



"Geschichte" lautet das Wort, dass du suchst. Frankreich ist ein reicheres Land als Russland, aber wer von beiden hat in den 30 Jahren, in denen wir mit beiden gleichermaßen gehandelt haben, mehr hinzugewonnen? (Insbesondere prozentual betrachtet, schließlich hängen im Kapitalismus die Möglichkeiten zur Vermögenssteigerung vom bereits vorhandenen Besitz ab)
Eben. Ganz klar Russland.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das mit dem "verpflichtenden Sozialen Jahr" halte ich für Unfug.
> Man kann Menschen, die kein Interesse an jedweder sozialer Arbeit haben, nicht unter Zwang auf andere Menschen loslassen, das ginge ja gründlich in die Hose.^^



Hat ettliche Jahrzehnte gut funktioniert  .




Olstyle schrieb:


> Solang man Ausgaben gegen Einnahmen rechnen darf kann immer getrickst werden. Die einzige Lösung wäre garnichts mehr absetzbar zu machen und alle Freibeträge zu streichen.
> AVer auch das trifft quasi nur Arbeitnehmer. Außer man besteuert auch noch Umsatz statt Einkommen bei denen, aber damit könnte man so manche Unternehmung direkt dicht machen.



Absetzen kann man in der Regel von anderen Einkommenssteuern genauso gut, wie von der Lohnsteuer - wenn man eins von beiden zahlt. Unter der Streichung von Absatzmöglichkeiten ""leiden"" somit alle ab einem gewissen Einkommen und nur vor arme Menschen, die praktisch keine Steuern zahlen, sondern ""nur"" Sozialabgaben ergibt sich ein Unterschied. Die stehen dann nämlich endlich gleichberechtigt da und sind nicht mehr die einzigen, die Anschaffung in voller Höhe bezahlen müssen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wurde in einer Kaserne gemustert, von einem Schreibtisch-Offizier angeschrien als ich erwähnte die verschiedenen Teilstreitkräfte interessieren mich nicht weil ich plane zu verweigern und musste mein Gewissen schriftlich gegenüber einem Komitee erklären. Zudem bekam ich ungefragt Werbematerial der Bundeswehr zum 18. was nicht nur den Wehrdienst sondern auch die Offizierslaufbahn bewarb während der Zivildienst nicht erwähnt wurde. Bei etwa 10% der Zivis in meinem Jahrgang war zudem ein zweites Schreiben notwendig um die Verweigerung akzeptiert zu bekommen.
> -> "Eine Formalität" ist etwa deutlich Anderes.



Da hast du massiv was falsch gemacht mit "ich planze zu verweigern". Fertig machen, ausdrucken, mitbringen, dem Schreibtisch-Offizier nach dem medizinischen Teil der Musterung vor die Nase knallen und sich einen freien Nachmittag gönnen. Zwischendurch noch an seinem Winseln erfreuen, wenn er versucht, einen der wenigen T1-Gymnasiasten doch irgendwie anzulocken. ("Sie können auch Pilot werden"... - gerne. Aber nicht um 0600 und nicht unter Drangsalierung von Brüllaffen.)




Whispercat schrieb:


> Spielt es am Ende des Tages wirklich eine Rolle wer sich mit den kreativsten Wahlversprechen am effektivsten zu einer Mehrheit lügt ? Solange sich Parteien nicht an ihre Wahlversprechen halten müssen



Die FDP hat dafür gesorgt, dass einige Gewerbetreibende und Konzerne mehr Netto vom Brutto haben, die CDU hat NICHTS geändert und fleißig korrupte Arschlöcher in Minsterposten gesetzt, die AfD hat Inkompetenz und Verhaltensauffälligkeiten demonstriert und die Grünen haben Ökolandwirtschaft, Atomausstieg und erneuerbare Energien durchgeboxt. Wo ist also dein Problem? Einzig bei der SPD ließe sich über "lügen" debattieren, aber die wählt ja eh kaum jemand. Dem Rest kann man allenfalls vorwerfen, dass ihre Wahlversprecher tatsächlich sehr kreativ formulieren, damit jeder sich das reindenken kann, was er gerne höhren möchte und möglichst nicht das Gegenteil bemerkt, obwohl es da konkret drin steht. Aber da tragen die Wähler 50% der Schuld selbst. Wer sich nicht einmal das Wahlprogramm der Partei durchliest, die er wählt, braucht sich auch nicht zu beschweren, dass er "betrogen" wird, wenn diese Partei das durchsetzt, was da drin steht.



> Andererseits, was erschwerend hinzukommt,  woher sollen es die Leute ab 50+ (sprich die Kernwählerschaft der CDU/CSU) den wissen ?



Ganz sicher nicht aus den Quellen, die du konsumierst 




Painkiller schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade diese News hier über den Weg gelaufen.
> 
> 
> https://www.trendsderzukunft.de/fuer-neubauten-berlin-beschliesst-eine-solarpflicht-auf-hausdaechern/
> ...



Wieso "nicht sehen"? Die CDU sagt doch klipp und klar und hast auch in der Vergangenheit, dass sie die Wirtschaftstruktur in Deutschland erhalten will. Das heißt dass sie weder Klimaschutz noch zukunftsfähige Technologien priorisiert. Was hat es da mit "nichts sehen" zu tun, wenn man keinen Klimaschutz praktiziert und zukunfstfähige Branchen ruiniert? Wer nichts sieht erzielt zufällige Ergebnisse, aber die CDU macht genau das, was sie angekündigt hat. Mit Ausnahme einiger Scheuer- (und davor Dobrindt-)Lachnummern sowie Spahns Apothekergeschenken (das die Lobby so direkten Zugriff auf Steuergelder hat, war mir tatsächlich neu), hat mich die CDU die letzten 16 Jahre nicht einmal überrascht, sondern immer recht genau das gemacht, was zu erwarten war. Das einzig merkwürdige ist immer wieder, dass sie dafür auch noch Applaus und Wählerstimmen bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn. Aber wenn die Aufgabe keinen angemessenen Mindeslohn wert ist, dann muss man mit dem Basistarif auskommen, weil man gefeuert wurde. In meinem Umfeld hat der Mindestlohn exakt null Lohnsteigerungen gebracht, aber mehrere Hilfsstellen wurden gestrichen. Aus vielen Branchen hört man, dass er in der Praxis einfach umgangen wird - was auch einfach typisch für alle Versuche solcher harten Grenzziehungen ist. Die laden immer zu Mogeleien ein und bringen selten das, was sie eigentlich sollen.


Und wer entscheidet ob die Arbeit einen Mindestlohn wert ist oder nicht?
Ich finde egal welche Tätigkeit das ist sollten die Menschen einen angemessenen Grundlohn bekommen. Wer arbeitet muß auch davon leben können. Arbeit muß sich *lohnen*.
Meine Frau arbeitet in einen Callcenter und macht Kundensupport (verschiedene Shops, telefonisch & E-Mail). Die ist froh das sie Mindestlohn bekommt. Eigentlich müsste der Mindestlohn auch höher sein. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt mindestens 12,50 Euro. Um später im Renteneintrittsalter nicht in Altersarmut zu landen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Absetzen kann man in der Regel von anderen Einkommenssteuern genauso gut, wie von der Lohnsteuer - wenn man eins von beiden zahlt. Unter der Streichung von Absatzmöglichkeiten ""leiden"" somit alle ab einem gewissen Einkommen und nur vor arme Menschen, die praktisch keine Steuern zahlen, sondern ""nur"" Sozialabgaben ergibt sich ein Unterschied. Die stehen dann nämlich endlich gleichberechtigt da und sind nicht mehr die einzigen, die Anschaffung in voller Höhe bezahlen müssen.


War vielleicht  nicht offensichtlich, aber im letzten Absatz ging es mir um Unternehmen. Und da kann man halt wie gesagt schlecht Einnahmen besteuern ohne Ausgaben zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat ettliche Jahrzehnte gut funktioniert  .


Zeiten ändern sich. 
Außerdem hat auch früher nicht jeder Wehrersatzdienstler seine Zeit im Krankenhaus/Pflegeheim abgeleistet.^^


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. Juni 2021)

Die frisch gekürte Grünen-Bundestagskandidatin kann keine Frage beantworten
					

Nach dem Landesparteitag der Grünen im Saarland sorgt ein Video im Netz für Furore. Darauf zu sehen: Irina Gaydukova, die auf Listenplatz zwei für die Bundestagswahl nominiert wurde. Die Grüne soll Fragen zu bundespolitischen Themen beantworten - und gerät dabei massiv ins Schleudern. Jetzt ist...




					www.focus.de


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2021)

Bei der Union wird sowas Kanzlerkandidat


----------



## hoffgang (25. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die frisch gekürte Grünen-Bundestagskandidatin kann keine Frage beantworten
> 
> 
> Nach dem Landesparteitag der Grünen im Saarland sorgt ein Video im Netz für Furore. Darauf zu sehen: Irina Gaydukova, die auf Listenplatz zwei für die Bundestagswahl nominiert wurde. Die Grüne soll Fragen zu bundespolitischen Themen beantworten - und gerät dabei massiv ins Schleudern. Jetzt ist...
> ...


Man sehe sich mal die Kommentare unter dem im Artikel verlinkten Tweet an und man weiß was hier alles schiefläuft.
Wie immer gilt in Deutschland, wer sich präsentieren kann, wer fein daherredet, der gilt als angesehen. Wenn die Dame wirklich bislang kein Rhetoriktraining bekommen hat, oder irgendeine Form von Medientraining dann darf man sich einerseits zurecht fragen, warum zur Hölle exponiert man Sie dann auf diese Art und Weise. Andererseits muss man halt immer und immer wieder drauf verweisen, die Spreng/Blend Politiker in Regierungsposten die Inkompetenz nicht nur nachgesagt bekommen, sondern Tag für Tag aufs Neue beweisen werden nicht im Netz sexistisch beleidigt und als Quote herabgestuft.

"Wie stehst du zur Fahrradpolitik." Eine Einladung über Ur-Grüne Themen zu sprechen, die Verbannung des Verbrenners, mehr Platz im öffentlichen Raum für Fahrräder und und und, ein Joschka Fischer hätte das Ding volley genommen und daraus ne 15 minütige Brandrede für die Verkehrswende gemacht.

Wär das am Ende irgendwie besser gewesen?









						Scholz, Laschet, Söder und die SMS zur Benzinpreisfrage
					

Olaf Scholz und Markus Söder tanken nicht selbst, Armin Laschet schon. Allerdings weiß nur einer auf Anhieb den Benzinpreis – obwohl er gar nicht gefragt wird.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






> Am Montagmittag wurde dann auch CDU-Chef Armin Laschet bei der Vorstellung des Union-Wahlprogramms von einem Bild-Reporter danach gefragt. „Ich fahre noch selbst und verfolge das immer. Ich kann ihnen jetzt nicht den Tagescent sagen, das schwankt ja auch an vielen Tankstellen. Ich denke, der Dieselpreis liegt derzeit bei 1,30 Euro bis 1,33 und der für Super-Benzin entsprechend höher“, sagte Laschet.
> 
> Daraufhin fuhr ihm CSU-Chef Markus Söder, der gar nicht gefragt wurde, fast ins Wort und sagte: „Also, er liegt bei 1,55 Euro für Benzin und 1,25 für Diesel ungefähr.“ Dem wiederum entgegnete Laschet ein „Das hast du aber vorher nachgeguckt“. Söder rechtfertigte sich erst und löste es kurz darauf auf. Er wisse davon, weil er die Bild-Sendung mit Scholz am Sonntag selbst gesehen habe. „Ich hätte es auch nicht gewusst, mir hat jemand eine SMS dazu geschrieben“, so Söder.
> Daraufhin rechtfertigte sich Laschet: „*Ich glaube, ich hätte es auch gewusst, weil ich das aus Interesse verfolge, wenn ich durch die Stadt fahre – wie groß die Schwankungen sind.“*



Das ist der Unterschied. Laschet ist Profi, labert irgendwas (was nicht stimmt, aber er gibt wenigstens Antwort) und stellt dann noch eine Rechtfertigung auf bei der einem das "Godzilla had a stroke"-Meme direkt in den Sinn kommt.


----------



## seahawk (25. Juni 2021)

Das Wahlprogramm der CDU: Conservatives with no future!









						Neubauer nennt Unionsprogramm "erschütternd"
					

Ja zu Innovationen und neuen Technologien, nein zu Verboten und "sozialistischer Umverteilung" - beim Thema Klimaschutz lässt die Union in ihrem neuen Wahlprogramm vieles im Ungefähren. Umweltaktivisten fällen ein vernichtendes Urteil.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Wahlprogramm der CDU


Ich lese da immer viel von "wollen" aber nichts von "werden".
Da kann man dann immer schön sagen...
"wir wollen ja, aber der Koalitionspartner lässt uns nicht."


----------



## Whispercat (25. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die FDP hat dafür gesorgt, dass einige Gewerbetreibende und Konzerne mehr Netto vom Brutto haben,


Du meinst wohl eher "die FDP hat versprochen" denn wieviel vom sagenumwobenen Slogan der noch aus der glorreichen Westerwelle Zeit stammt umgesetzt wurde haben wir ja in den letzten 10 Jahren gesehen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die CDU hat NICHTS geändert und fleißig korrupte Arschlöcher in Minsterposten gesetzt,


Als ob das nur die CDU machen würde/gemacht hätte.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die AfD hat Inkompetenz und Verhaltensauffälligkeiten demonstriert


Auch hier, betrifft nicht nur die AfD.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und die Grünen haben Ökolandwirtschaft,


Ich dachte wir wären erst bei der Forderung von 30% bis 2030. Von "durchgeboxt" kann also noch keine Rede sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Atomausstieg und erneuerbare Energien durchgeboxt.


Was bisher vorallem zu den weltweit höchsten Strompreisen für Privatverbraucher geführt hat. Was dazu geführt hat das man ironischerweise Atom/Kohlestrom aus Nachbarländern dazukaufen muss um die eigene Versorgung zu sichern was in Zukunft noch viel lustiger (aka teurer) werden dürfte, wenn man bedenkt was für einen Terz mittlerweile um Genehmigungen gemacht wird bzw. dass ganze durch Einspruchsverfahren noch mehr in die Länge gezogen wird, weil viele Menschen ganz offensichtlich ein Problem damit haben wenn für Windkraft tausende Hektar Wald gerodet werden und/oder die Dinger in ihre Nähe gebaut werden.

Oder Thema E-Mobilität, was genau soll an Elektroautos nachhaltig sein deren Herstellung jede Menge seltener Ressourcen/Wasser fressen, deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner und die man im Endeffekt auch mit dazugekauften mit Atom/Kohlestrom aus dem Ausland lädt bis Deutschland es möglicherweise bis 2136 dann mal hinbekommt komplett auf erneuerbare Energien umzusteigen ?  Man könnte ja eigentlich meinen grüne Politik müsste sich zum Ziel setzen dass E-Autos ( oder E-Technologien generell ) ressourcensparender und langlebiger sein müssten und nicht unterm Strich eine deutlich schlechtere Bilanz aufweisen. Was denkst du denn warum die Bosse der grossen Autokonzerne ganz begeistert von E-Autos sind ? Its the Profit auf dem Rücken von vielen Leuten die sich die Energiewende nicht leisten können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht einmal das Wahlprogramm der Partei durchliest, die er wählt, braucht sich auch nicht zu beschweren, dass er "betrogen" wird, wenn diese Partei das durchsetzt, was da drin steht.


Es wäre zwar wünschenswert wenn Leute das tun würden, aber unterm Strich würde auch das eigentlich nicht den geringsten Unterschied machen da Parteien nicht an ihr Wahlprogramm gebunden sind. Ich bezweifle dass sich wirklich mehr ändern würde als dass wir dann halt ein wesentlich geringere Wahlbeteiligung hätten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht aus den Quellen, die du konsumierst


Du glaubst halt auch im Ernst, dass es irgendein Medium gibt dass 100% ehrlich mit dir ist.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner


Das ist einfach mal eine glatte Lüge.


----------



## seahawk (25. Juni 2021)

Die "Erfolgsbilanz" von Merkel: Die Anzahl der Armen in Deutschland wächst und die Millionäre werden reicher. Sozialismus ist die Antwort - wählt Links! 









						F.A.Z.-Serie Schneller Schlau: Die Armut will einfach nicht weichen
					

Der lange Wirtschaftsaufschwung und der Mindestlohn haben die gemessene Armut nicht verringert: In Deutschland sind sogar etwas mehr Menschen armutsgefährdet als vor zehn Jahren. Anders als oft behauptet, liegt das nicht nur an „den vielen Flüchtlingen“.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher "die FDP hat versprochen" denn wieviel vom sagenumwobenen Slogan der noch aus der glorreichen Westerwelle Zeit stammt umgesetzt wurde haben wir ja in den letzten 10 Jahren gesehen.


Alle für Unternehmen und Reiche relevanten Steuern sind seit der Wende teils massiv gesenkt wurden bzw. werden wie die Vermögenssteuer gar nicht mehr erhoben. Die Steuersenkungsorgien der vergangenen Jahrzehnte hat u.a. auch zu solchen Blüten geführt: rot-gruen: Das groesste Geschenk aller Zeiten | ZEIT ONLINE (Privates Fenster öffnen, Link in google rein und darüber aufrufen. Dann ist die erste Seite lesbar.)


> Mitten in der Nacht klingelte das Telefon bei Jörg Asmussen. Der Anrufer  aus New York, ein Angestellter der Investmentbank Goldman Sachs, wollte  von dem Referenten des deutschen Finanzministers wissen, ob er die  Mitteilungen aus Berlin richtig verstanden habe. Ob es stimme, dass  deutsche Kapitalgesellschaften künftig keine Steuern mehr auf die  Gewinne zahlen müssten, die sie beim Verkauf von Aktienpaketen oder  ganzen Tochterunternehmen erzielen. Der Beamte bestätigte die  Information.
> [...]
> Das war aber noch die harmloseste Fehleinschätzung bei der Unternehmensteuerreform, wie sich später herausstellte. Vor allem bei den Steuerausfällen hatten sich Finanzminister Hans Eichel und seine Beamten völlig verkalkuliert. Noch im Jahr 2000 kassierte der Staat 23,6 Milliarden Euro Körperschaftsteuer von den Kapitalgesellschaften. Im Jahr darauf, nach dem Inkrafttreten des Reformwerks, brachen diese Einnahmen vollkommen weg. Per saldo mussten  die Finanzämter sogar fast eine halbe Milliarde Euro an die Firmen  auszahlen – das hatte es noch nie gegeben. Bis heute bekommt der Staat weitaus weniger Gewinnsteuern als in früheren Jahren. Das Ministerium hatte unterschätzt, in welchem Ausmaß Unternehmen die neu eröffneten Chancen nutzen würden.



Die durchschnittliche kombinierte Belastung aus Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer ist von 59,27% im Jahr 1991, auf mittlerweile 29,83% gesunken. Im gleichen Zeitraum hat sich das BIP verdoppelt und die Gewinne deutscher Kapitalgesellschaften verdreifacht. Wenn man sich dann noch vom Statistischen Bundesamt die Volkswirtschaftliche Gesamtrechnungen, Arbeitsunterlage Investitionen anschaut, überkommt einem das kalte Grausen. Vollgefressen und fett ist die Wirtschaft und verlangt trotzdem immer dreister nach Nachschlag. Gleichzeitig wird die Infrastruktur seit über zwei Jahrzehnten auf Verschleiß gefahren und notwendige Investitionen, auch im Bereich Bildung und Soziales, nicht getätigt, weil man ja angeblich die Unternehmen und Reichen zu sehr schröpfen würde und irgendwelche scheuen Rehe verscheuchen könnte. Vom für Schröder "besten Niedriglohnsektor" will ich da noch nichtmal anfangen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Die "Erfolgsbilanz" von Merkel: Die Anzahl der Armen in Deutschland wächst und die Millionäre werden reicher.


Halt "_ein Deutschland, in dem wir gut und gerne leben_".


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> wenn für Windkraft tausende Hektar Wald gerodet werden


Genau. Für den Abbau von Kohle wurde ja kein Quadratmillimeter gerodet.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Für den Abbau von Kohle wurde ja kein Quadratmillimeter gerodet.











						Waldnutzung für Braunkohle und Windenergie nicht zu vergleichen!
					






					www.lee-nrw.de
				




Aber was erwartest du wenn du mit solchen Accs diskutierst. Doch hoffentlich keine Fakten, oder das Typen wie die Flüsterkatze aus der Bubble in der Sie leben wenigstens ab und an mal in der Realität vorbeischauen. Beides wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Für den Abbau von Kohle wurde ja kein Quadratmillimeter gerodet.


Nicht zu vergessen die Nachsicherungsarbeiten und Kontrollen, die noch Jahrzehnte lang nach Stilllegung erfolgen müssen oder Ruhrgebiet, wie dort bis heute gepumpt werden muss, damit es keine Seenlandschaft wird.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da kann man dann immer schön sagen...
> "wir wollen ja, aber der Koalitionspartner lässt uns nicht."


Oder sie tun so als wäre eine gute Idee von Ihnen.


----------



## Whispercat (25. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Für den Abbau von Kohle wurde ja kein Quadratmillimeter gerodet.


Ich frage mich jetzt halt bloss wie du darauf kommst das ich Kohlerodungen gut finden würde. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber was erwartest du wenn du mit solchen Accs diskutierst. Doch hoffentlich keine Fakten, oder das Typen wie die Flüsterkatze aus der Bubble in der Sie leben wenigstens ab und an mal in der Realität vorbeischauen. Beides wird nicht passieren.


Wie oft hast du jetzt schon angekündigt mich zu ignorieren ? Mach es doch bitte endlich mal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet ob die Arbeit einen Mindestlohn wert ist oder nicht?



Offensichtlich derjenige, der ihn zahlen soll, aber nicht zahlen wird, sondern den Menschen lieber feuert.



> Ich finde egal welche Tätigkeit das ist sollten die Menschen einen angemessenen Grundlohn bekommen. Wer arbeitet muß auch davon leben können. Arbeit muß sich *lohnen*.



Und wie erreicht man das bei Arbeit, die sich in Deutschland NICHT lohnt? Wolkenkukuksheimträume sind ja nett, ich schrieb von der Realität. Und wenn bestimmte Arbeit nicht den Wert hat, der für einen derartigen Lohn nötig wäre, dann kann man entweder das gesamte System auf Sozialismus umstellen, oder man kann die Differenz ausgleichen. Oder die Leute leben halt ganz ohne Arbeit und ganz ohne Lohn. Was noch unangenehmer und für die Gemeinschaft noch teurer als ein Ausgleich ist. Diesen Kurs haben wir im Moment eingeschlagen, in dem wir HartzIV kaputt gelassen und einen deutlich darüber liegenden Mindestlohn eingeführt haben.




Olstyle schrieb:


> War vielleicht  nicht offensichtlich, aber im letzten Absatz ging es mir um Unternehmen. Und da kann man halt wie gesagt schlecht Einnahmen besteuern ohne Ausgaben zu berücksichtigen.



Okay, mein Fehler. Du hattest Arbeitnehmer direkt angesprochen, aber die Aussage zu diesen passte auf den Rest eigentlich gar nicht wirklich.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Zeiten ändern sich.
> Außerdem hat auch früher nicht jeder Wehrersatzdienstler seine Zeit im Krankenhaus/Pflegeheim abgeleistet.^^



Es spricht nichts dagegen, für Zivildienstverweiger einen Ersatzdienst an der Waffe anzubieten. Bzw. bei einem "Gesellschaftsdienst" kommen prinzipiell alle Aufgaben in Frage, die der Gesellschaft dienen und dazu gehört auch Kasernenböden wischen und Suppe kochen, damit Zeitsoldaten Zeit haben, sich um die Sicherheit des Landes zu kümmern.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie immer gilt in Deutschland, wer sich präsentieren kann, wer fein daherredet, der gilt als angesehen. Wenn die Dame wirklich bislang kein Rhetoriktraining bekommen hat, oder irgendeine Form von Medientraining dann darf man sich einerseits zurecht fragen, warum zur Hölle exponiert man Sie dann auf diese Art und Weise. Andererseits muss man halt immer und immer wieder drauf verweisen, die Spreng/Blend Politiker in Regierungsposten die Inkompetenz nicht nur nachgesagt bekommen, sondern Tag für Tag aufs Neue beweisen werden nicht im Netz sexistisch beleidigt und als Quote herabgestuft.
> 
> "Wie stehst du zur Fahrradpolitik." Eine Einladung über Ur-Grüne Themen zu sprechen, die Verbannung des Verbrenners, mehr Platz im öffentlichen Raum für Fahrräder und und und, ein Joschka Fischer hätte das Ding volley genommen und daraus ne 15 minütige Brandrede für die Verkehrswende gemacht.



Auf die Fahrradpolitikfrage hat sie noch akzeptabel geantwortet, denn die ist innerhalb der Grünen nicht wirklich strittig, das zugehörige Programm entsprechend umfangreich. Was soll sie da also in einer Fragerunde, in der noch andere dran kommen wollen, sagen außer "ich steh hier hinter einem grünen Pult vor einer grünen Wand bei einer grünen Veranstaltung. Was erwartet ihr?". Aber die Sache mit den CO2-Zertifkaten sieht schon ganz anders aus. Das ist ein wichtiges und ein umstrittenes Thema, da sollte man schon bei Bewerbung auf weit niedrigerer Positionen eine fundierte Meinung zu haben. Das die ausblieb kann man auch nicht mangelndem Medientraining erklären, das macht nur den Unterschied zwischen schwer/missverständlicher Stammelei und markigen Sprüchen. Aber hier lag entweder ein totaler Blackout vor, wie er in solchen Situationen durchaus passieren kann (ich hatte das mal bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch ), oder eine relevante Lücke im politischen Profil. Letzteres wäre eine klares K.O.-Kriterium bei einer Kandidatin, die sonst wohl vor allem Personality ins Feld führt, aber mangels Erfahrung auf höherer Ebene keine Kompetenzen vorweisen kann.



> Das ist der Unterschied. Laschet ist Profi, labert irgendwas (was nicht stimmt, aber er gibt wenigstens Antwort) und stellt dann noch eine Rechtfertigung auf bei der einem das "Godzilla had a stroke"-Meme direkt in den Sinn kommt.



Laschet labert aber nicht um den Brei rum, weil ihm nichts konkretes einfällt, sondern weil er weiß, dass eine konkrete Antwort egal welcher Art immer irgend ein Teil der Wähler übel nehmen würde.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich lese da immer viel von "wollen" aber nichts von "werden".
> Da kann man dann immer schön sagen...
> "wir wollen ja, aber der Koalitionspartner lässt uns nicht."



Das ist eher selten das Problem. "Wollen" steht im Partieprogrammen überall da, wo man schön klingen, sich aber eigentlich gar nicht oder gegenteilig betätigen will. Noch schlimmer ist "befürwortet". Natürlich ist niemand gegen Klimaschutz oder gegen Armutsbekämpfung, aber wenn sie sich halt nicht gerade von alleine ergeben...

Als Wähler muss man auf "... wird"-Sätze achten (bei der CDU eher selten) und zwar vor allen bei den Themengebieten, wo man der Meinung ist, dass eher weniger denn mehr getan werden müsste/wo Aktivitäten schnell genau das Gegenteil des Gewünschten zur Folge haben könnten.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher "die FDP hat versprochen" denn wieviel vom sagenumwobenen Slogan der noch aus der glorreichen Westerwelle Zeit stammt umgesetzt wurde haben wir ja in den letzten 10 Jahren gesehen.



Nein, da ich der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin, meine ich genau das, was ich geschrieben habe. Und natürlich beziehe ich mich bei der Bewertung von Bundesrealpolitik der FDP auf die Westerwelle-Ära und nicht auf die letzten 8 Jahre. Oder hast du da irgendwelche FDP-Politiker in einer Position gesehen, in der sie Wahlversprechen hätten erfüllen können?



> Als ob das nur die CDU machen würde/gemacht hätte.
> Auch hier, betrifft nicht nur die AfD.



Die Aussagen machen eine Aussage über die CDU respektive die AFD, nicht über andere, Mr. Whatabout.



> Ich dachte wir wären erst bei der Forderung von 30% bis 2030. Von "durchgeboxt" kann also noch keine Rede sein.



Hast du zwischen in den Bundesregierungen der letzten 16 Jahre irgendwelche Grünen gesehen? Wie kann also der jetzige Ist-Zustand ein Brechen von Wahlversprechen in dieser Zeit darstellen??



> Was bisher vorallem zu den weltweit höchsten Strompreisen für Privatverbraucher geführt hat.



Falsch. Sowohl hinsichtlich der Aussage (wenn auch nur knapp) als auch der Verknüpfung.



> Was dazu geführt hat das man ironischerweise Atom/Kohlestrom aus Nachbarländern dazukaufen muss um die eigene Versorgung zu sichern



Falsch.



> was in Zukunft noch viel lustiger (aka teurer) werden dürfte, wenn man bedenkt was für einen Terz mittlerweile um Genehmigungen gemacht wird



Möglich, hat aber nichts mit dem grünen Atomausstieg zu tun, denn den hat Merkel vor gut einem Jahrzehnt abgesägt und durch eine reichlich verkorkste Energiepolitik ersetzt.



> bzw. dass ganze durch Einspruchsverfahren noch mehr in die Länge gezogen wird, weil viele Menschen ganz offensichtlich ein Problem damit haben wenn für Windkraft tausende Hektar Wald gerodet werden



Falsch.



> und/oder die Dinger in ihre Nähe gebaut werden.



Schon eher. Wobei "viele" hier relativ zu sehen ist: Es sind offensichtlich zu viele (CDU-)Wähler für wirkungsvollen Klimaschutz, aber es sind verdammt wenige im Vergleich zu der Zahl derjenigen, die unter den Konsequenzen zu leiden haben.



> Oder Thema E-Mobilität, was genau soll an Elektroautos nachhaltig sein



Unter aktuellen Bedingungen wenig, wie ich hier ja schon oft genug dargelegt habe. (Hat aber erneut nichts mit dem grünen Atomausstieg zu tun hatte bis vor einigen Jahren auch nichts mit sonstiger grüner Politik. Leider hat sich das geändert, was sie in Kombination mit der Konzernsubventionierung der Union praktisch unwählbar macht.)



> deren Herstellung jede Menge seltener Ressourcen/Wasser fressen,



Das wiederum hat damit verdammt wenig zu tun...



> deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner



... und das ist sogar vollkommen falsch. Wie so vieles.



> und die man im Endeffekt auch mit dazugekauften mit Atom/Kohlestrom aus dem Ausland lädt



Z.B. das hier. (Geladen wird mit Kohlestrom aus dem Inland)



> Es wäre zwar wünschenswert wenn Leute das tun würden, aber unterm Strich würde auch das eigentlich nicht den geringsten Unterschied machen da Parteien nicht an ihr Wahlprogramm gebunden sind. Ich bezweifle dass sich wirklich mehr ändern würde als dass wir dann halt ein wesentlich geringere Wahlbeteiligung hätten.



Sie sind juristisch (aus gutem Grund) nicht an ihr Wahlprogramm gebunden, könnten aber indirekt durch die Wähler auch dazu gezwungen werden. Was aber zählt: Sie halten sich bislang weitestgehend daran.
Das bringt aber eben nichts, wenn die Leute es nicht lesen (und durchdenken), sondern nach BILD und Verspechern statt Versprechen wählen.



> Du glaubst halt auch im Ernst, dass es irgendein Medium gibt dass 100% ehrlich mit dir ist.



Nö. Aber es gibt einige, die nur zu 1% unehrlich, nur zu 10% falsch zu weniger als 23% irrelevant sind, sodass man wenigstens 2/3 der vermittelten Aussagen gebrauchen kann. Und es gibt welche, die sind zu 80-50% manipulativ und der Rest ist komplett gelogen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber was erwartest du wenn du mit solchen Accs diskutierst. Doch hoffentlich keine Fakten, oder das Typen wie die Flüsterkatze aus der Bubble in der Sie leben wenigstens ab und an mal in der Realität vorbeischauen. Beides wird nicht passieren.



Manchmal kann man solche Leute mit korrekten Diskussionsbeiträgen weit genug aus der Reserve locken, dass ihre Aussagen nicht mehr von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sind und eine Sperre rechtfertigen...


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie erreicht man das bei Arbeit, die sich in Deutschland NICHT lohnt? Wolkenkukuksheimträume sind ja nett, ich schrieb von der Realität. Und wenn bestimmte Arbeit nicht den Wert hat, der für einen derartigen Lohn nötig wäre, dann kann man entweder das gesamte System auf Sozialismus umstellen, oder man kann die Differenz ausgleichen. Oder die Leute leben halt ganz ohne Arbeit und ganz ohne Lohn. Was noch unangenehmer und für die Gemeinschaft noch teurer als ein Ausgleich ist. Diesen Kurs haben wir im Moment eingeschlagen, in dem wir HartzIV kaputt gelassen und einen deutlich darüber liegenden Mindestlohn eingeführt haben.


Achso. Du meinst also die Einführung des Mindestlohns war falsch?
Erstens muß sich Arbeit lohnen und zweitens muß es auch einen Unterschied zwischen Hartz IV und eine Beschäftigung im Niedriglohnbereich geben. Damit Anreize da sind auch arbeiten zu gehen.
Ein Neoliberaler würde wieder eine Kürzung von Sozialleistungen fordern.
Wie ich hier schon mal schrieb: man kann nicht alles auf den Staat abwälzen.
Und diese Formulierung "wenn bestimmte Arbeit nicht den wert hat" mag ich gar nicht.
Nur weil du qualifiziert bist in deinem Beruf und wahrscheinlich gut verdienst, mußt du nicht andere einfachere Arbeiten abwerten. Es gibt vielschichtige Gründe warum Menschen keine Qualifikationen erreicht haben oder in ganz anderen Berufen arbeiten wo diese nicht erforderlich sind. Wer Vollzeit arbeitet sollte auch (ohne Aufstockungen vom Staat) davon leben können.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Geschichte" lautet das Wort, dass du suchst. Frankreich ist ein reicheres Land als Russland, aber wer von beiden hat in den 30 Jahren, in denen wir mit beiden gleichermaßen gehandelt haben, mehr hinzugewonnen? (Insbesondere prozentual betrachtet, schließlich hängen im Kapitalismus die Möglichkeiten zur Vermögenssteigerung vom bereits vorhandenen Besitz ab)
> Eben. Ganz klar Russland.


Dem ist ganz klar nicht so, die Unterschiede sind ziemlich exakt gleich geblieben und an den Zahlen und Daten sieht man sehr schön, dass bei Russland der Preis für Öl und Gas ausschlaggebned für ihr BIP ist.




__





						BIP Russland 2000 - Google Suche
					





					www.google.de


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, mein Fehler. Du hattest Arbeitnehmer direkt angesprochen, aber die Aussage zu diesen passte auf den Rest eigentlich gar nicht wirklich.


Ja, in meinem Kopf klang es so dass man bei den Arbeitnehmern noch relativ einfach die Extras zur Einkommensteuer streichen kann, aber bei den Arbeitgebern (wo ja auch der meiste Schindluder getrieben wird) halt nicht von der Ausgabenbetrachtung weg kommt.
Aber irgendwie ist das Wort Arbeitgeber beim Schreiben runter gefallen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Man sehe sich mal die Kommentare unter dem im Artikel verlinkten Tweet an und man weiß was hier alles schiefläuft.
> Wie immer gilt in Deutschland, wer sich präsentieren kann, wer fein daherredet, der gilt als angesehen. Wenn die Dame wirklich bislang kein Rhetoriktraining bekommen hat, oder irgendeine Form von Medientraining dann darf man sich einerseits zurecht fragen, warum zur Hölle exponiert man Sie dann auf diese Art und Weise. Andererseits muss man halt immer und immer wieder drauf verweisen, die Spreng/Blend Politiker in Regierungsposten die Inkompetenz nicht nur nachgesagt bekommen, sondern Tag für Tag aufs Neue beweisen werden nicht im Netz sexistisch beleidigt und als Quote herabgestuft.
> 
> "Wie stehst du zur Fahrradpolitik." Eine Einladung über Ur-Grüne Themen zu sprechen, die Verbannung des Verbrenners, mehr Platz im öffentlichen Raum für Fahrräder und und und, ein Joschka Fischer hätte das Ding volley genommen und daraus ne 15 minütige Brandrede für die Verkehrswende gemacht.
> ...


Zu viel whataboutism, darauf antworte ich gar nicht, weil aus solchen Diskussionen nix Zählbares herauskommt.
Es war kein Seitenhieb auf Grüne meinerseits. Egal aus welcher Partei, die Hausaufgaben muss man schon als Politiker gemacht haben.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das Wahlprogramm der CDU: Conservatives with no future!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat wiederum mehr Hand und Fuss. Ihr Programm ist mir zu wischiwaschi auf nix festgelegt wie beim Gebrauchtwagenhändler. Es wird die FDP diesmal bei mir.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es wird die FDP diesmal bei mir.


Womit überzeugen sie dich?


----------



## Whispercat (25. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, da ich der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin, meine ich genau das, was ich geschrieben habe. Und natürlich beziehe ich mich bei der Bewertung von Bundesrealpolitik der FDP auf die Westerwelle-Ära und nicht auf die letzten 8 Jahre. Oder hast du da irgendwelche FDP-Politiker in einer Position gesehen, in der sie Wahlversprechen hätten erfüllen können?


Ich will ja nicht der Party Pooper sein aber dass sieht Das Erste ein klein wenig anders.


			https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/aktuell/FDP-Versprochen-gebrochen-,fdp165.htm
		



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du zwischen in den Bundesregierungen der letzten 16 Jahre irgendwelche Grünen gesehen? Wie kann also der jetzige Ist-Zustand ein Brechen von Wahlversprechen in dieser Zeit darstellen??


Du bist doch derjenige der mit den Wahl/Potentiellen Regierungsprogrammen von Parteien angefangen hat die Regierungstechnisch nicht viel zu melden haben was für sich genommen ja schon nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Kontext zu tun hat dass es ja offensichtlich die CDU/CSU war die ihr Wahlprogramm am besten verkaufen konnte. 

Von daher ist es halt schon ein bisschen lustig wenn du erst am Kontext vorbeidiskutierst und es dann auf mich schieben willst nur weil ich halt trotzdem auf deine Argumentation eingehe. Denn ob nun in Regierungsposition oder nicht, ich persönlich würde nicht von "hat durchgeboxt" reden wenn wir von Zielen reden die *möglicherweise* bis 2030 erfüllt werden sollen und die ja offensichtlich erstmal einer gewissen Regierungsverantwortung bedürfen würden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch. Sowohl hinsichtlich der Aussage (wenn auch nur knapp) als auch der Verknüpfung.


Dann lügt die Berliner Zeitung also ?








						Vergleich: Deutschland hat die höchsten Strompreise der Welt
					

Ergebnis einer neuen Studie: Strompreise in Deutschland sind über 2,5 Mal höher als im internationalen Durchschnitt.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				



Dann lügt die Welt ?








						Energiewende: Deutsche zahlen die weltweit höchsten Strompreise - WELT
					

In Folge der Corona-Krise fallen die Großhandelspreise für Elektrizität. Deutsche Verbraucher haben davon wenig, im Gegenteil: Die Strompreise steigen auf einen Spitzenwert. Schuld daran ist der Ökostrom-Effekt.




					www.welt.de
				






Whispercat schrieb:


> Was dazu geführt hat das man ironischerweise Atom/Kohlestrom aus Nachbarländern dazukaufen muss um die eigene Versorgung zu sichern





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch.


Dann lügt der Spiegel ?








						Deutschland importiert mehr Strom als im Vorjahr
					

Die Bundesrepublik hat im Jahr 2020 laut der Nachrichtenagentur dpa mehr Strom aus dem Ausland importiert als in Vorjahren. Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass der Anteil von Kohle und Atomkraft am Energiemix sinkt.




					www.spiegel.de
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möglich, hat aber nichts mit dem grünen Atomausstieg zu tun, denn den hat Merkel vor gut einem Jahrzehnt abgesägt und durch eine reichlich verkorkste Energiepolitik ersetzt.


Der Kontext meiner Aussage war auch nicht "XY hat das angeleiert" sondern "Höhere Strompreise sind die Konsequenz davon".



Whispercat schrieb:


> weil viele Menschen ganz offensichtlich ein Problem damit haben wenn für Windkraft tausende Hektar Wald gerodet werden





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch.


Frontal 21 lügt also auch ?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Bsayq-Rej8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Whispercat schrieb:


> Oder Thema E-Mobilität, was genau soll an Elektroautos nachhaltig sein deren Herstellung jede Menge seltener Ressourcen/Wasser fressen





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wiederum hat damit verdammt wenig zu tun...


Stehen die Grünen jetzt für Nachhaltigkeit oder stehen sie nicht für Nachhaltigkeit ?



Whispercat schrieb:


> deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und das ist sogar vollkommen falsch. Wie so vieles.


Dann erzähl uns doch mal wie du auf Dauer mit dem Kapazitätsverlust einer galvanischen Zelle fertig werden willst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B. das hier. (Geladen wird mit Kohlestrom aus dem Inland)


Quelle


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie sind juristisch (aus gutem Grund) nicht an ihr Wahlprogramm gebunden, könnten aber indirekt durch die Wähler auch dazu gezwungen werden. Was aber zählt: Sie halten sich bislang weitestgehend daran.


Soso weitestgehend also ?

Keine neuen Staatsschulden ? Gebrochen
Flächendeckender Mindestlohn ? Gebrochen
Keine neuen Steuern ? Gebrochen
Einführung einer Finanztransaktionssteuer ? Gebrochen
Teilelterngeld ? Gebrochen

Und das sind nur die, die mir grade spontan einfallen. Ich wette Tante Google wäre eine noch bessere Spielverderberin.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Aber es gibt einige, die nur zu 1% unehrlich, nur zu 10% falsch zu weniger als 23% irrelevant sind, sodass man wenigstens 2/3 der vermittelten Aussagen gebrauchen kann. Und es gibt welche, die sind zu 80-50% manipulativ und der Rest ist komplett gelogen.


Ich habe wirklich keine Lust mit dir über "Feels" zu diskutieren. Wenn man jemandem sowas unterstellt dann könnte man eigentlich meinen dass man konkrete Beispiele in Form von Artikeln vorlegt und dann konkret benennt was man daran kritisiert so dass man sich a) selbst ein Bild machen kann und b) überhaupt eine Diskussionsgrundlage hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Manchmal kann man solche Leute mit korrekten Diskussionsbeiträgen weit genug aus der Reserve locken, dass ihre Aussagen nicht mehr von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt sind und eine Sperre rechtfertigen...


Ist ja eine wirklich interessante Diskussionsgrundlage die du da an den Tag legst.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Was bisher vorallem zu den weltweit höchsten Strompreisen für Privatverbraucher geführt hat.


Dafür ist Deutschland unter den Ländern mit den geringsten Strompreisen für die Industrie. Finde den Fehler.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Was dazu geführt hat das man ironischerweise Atom/Kohlestrom aus Nachbarländern dazukaufen muss um die eigene Versorgung zu sichern


Jedes Land importiert mal mehr, mal weniger viel und häufig Strom aus den Nachbarländern, beispielsweise für den Netzlastausgleich und/oder wenn der Import günstiger ist als das Vorhalten von eigenen Erzeugungskapazitäten, die gar nicht ständig benötigt werden.

Aber nicht jedes Land ist unterm Strich ein Netto-Stromexporteur; Deutschland hingegen schon. Sprich, wir erzeugen insgesamt mehr Elektrizität, als wird tatssächlich benötigen und verbuchen daher alljährlich ein dickes Plus beim Stromhandel.




Whispercat schrieb:


> was in Zukunft noch viel lustiger (aka teurer) werden dürfte, wenn man bedenkt was für einen Terz mittlerweile um Genehmigungen gemacht wird bzw. dass ganze durch Einspruchsverfahren noch mehr in die Länge gezogen wird, weil viele Menschen ganz offensichtlich ein Problem damit haben wenn für Windkraft tausende Hektar Wald gerodet werden


Falls eine Windkraftanlage in einem Waldgebiet errichtet wird, geschieht das ausschließlich in ohnehin aufgeforstetem Nutzwald, nicht in naturbelassenen Wäldern (siehe §14 und §15 Eingriffsregelung). Davon wird für den Bau einer Anlage ca. 1 Hektar "geerntet", nicht einfach gerodet. Und von diesen 10.000 Quadratmetern werden nach Abschluss der Bauarbeiten 6000 bis 7000 Quadratmeter wieder mit Nutzhölzern aufgeforstet. Die tatsächlich (teil-) versiegelte Fläche beträgt lediglich zwischen 300 und 400 Quadratmetern.
- Alles ausgehend vom ungünstigsten Fall, wenn nicht bereits vorhandene Forstwege, Schlagschneisen und Lichtungsflächen genutzt werden können.

Kurz gesagt, dass für Windkraft tausende Hektar Wald gerodet werden, ist kompletter Unsinn. Deutschland verliert durch Windkraft keinerlei Naturwald und nur wenig Nutzwaldfläche.

Und selbst wenn es Naturwald wäre: Die insgesamt für Windkraft ausgewiesen Flächen liegen bei etwas über 3000 Quadratkilometern. Allein so viel reine Waldfläche verliert Deutschland jährlich durch andere Ursachen einschließlich des Klimawandels.




Whispercat schrieb:


> und/oder die Dinger in ihre Nähe gebaut werden.


Ja, der Strom muss halt einfach aus der Wand kommen ...




Whispercat schrieb:


> Oder Thema E-Mobilität, was genau soll an Elektroautos nachhaltig sein deren Herstellung jede Menge seltener Ressourcen/Wasser fressen, deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner


Und noch mehr faktenferner Un- bis Blödsinn.




Whispercat schrieb:


> und die man im Endeffekt auch mit dazugekauften mit Atom/Kohlestrom aus dem Ausland lädt bis Deutschland es möglicherweise bis 2136 dann mal hinbekommt komplett auf erneuerbare Energien umzusteigen ?


Wir haben es 15 Jahren geschafft, die Hälfte unserer Stromerzeugung auf erneuerbare Quellen umzustellen. Für was genau sollen wir jetzt 115 weitere Jahre brauchen?


----------



## hoffgang (26. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zu viel whataboutism, darauf antworte ich gar nicht, weil aus solchen Diskussionen nix Zählbares herauskommt.
> Es war kein Seitenhieb auf Grüne meinerseits. Egal aus welcher Partei, die Hausaufgaben muss man schon als Politiker gemacht haben.


Warum es dann überhaupt posten ?



Whispercat schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt was für einen Terz mittlerweile um Genehmigungen gemacht wird bzw. dass ganze durch Einspruchsverfahren noch mehr in die Länge gezogen wird, weil viele Menschen ganz offensichtlich ein Problem damit haben wenn für Windkraft tausende Hektar Wald gerodet werden *und/oder die Dinger in ihre Nähe gebaut werden.*



Der letzte Teil ist der entscheidende.

Sehr viele Menschen lehnen Windkraftanlagen in Ihrer Nähe ab, haben aber offensichtlich absolut kein Problem damit, wenn woanders um den Faktor 100 mehr Wald für Braunkohle abgeholzt wird. 
Das klassische Problem, Strom soll aus der Wand kommen und billig sein, aber man selbst will nicht in der Nähe von:
- Windrädern im Wald
- Windrädern in der Fläche
- Einer Kohleförderung
- Einem Atomkraftwek
- Einem Atomendlager
- Einer Müllverbrennungsanlage 
- oder einem Kohlekraftwerk leben.
Strom aus der Nordsee klasse, Stromtrassen um den Strom in den Süden zu transportieren, Teufelswerk.

Diesen Menschen ist der Wald scheißegal, ist der Naturschutz scheißegal, das einzige was hier von Interesse ist ist ich ich ich. Ich hab hier ein Haus gebaut, deswegen solls HIER schön bleiben. Ich will hier wohnen und will nicht auf Windräder kucken (warum auch immer). Ich will ich will ich will...
Meistens alte Säcke mit konservativen scheiß Problemen mit Eigentumsbezug und ohne jedes Verständnis, dass zukünftige Generationen nicht die Zeche zahlen wollen, v.a. wenn der Preis den diese Personen verweigern so vergleichsweise gering ist. 
Die NRW Zahlen sprechen doch für sich. 18 Ha für Windkraftanlagen führen zu Rentneraufständen, 3500 Ha Rodung für Kohleförderung sorgen nicht mal für Schulterzucken, weil man wohnt ja nicht dort.

Genau diese Mentalität richtet den ganzen Bumms zugrunde. Regen sich über Stau auf der Autobahn auf, gründen aber Bürgerinitiativen wenn neue Bahnstrecken gebaut werden sollen damit mehr Güter von der Straße auf die Schiene kommen. Regen sich über Lebensmittelskandale auf, schmeißen aber das 99 Cent Fleisch vom Netto auf den 800€ Webergrill der zur EM mit Deutschlandfahnen umringt ist, die landen nicht im Speicher für die nächste, sondern im Müll weil se nicht mehr schön aussehen.

Wenn wir aufhören, Braunkohle zu verfeuern erreichen wir so unfassbar viel mehr beim Klimaschutz als wenn wir Milchmädchenrechnungen über "Wieviel Wald wird für Windenergie gerodet und wieviel Co2 hätte dieser absorbieren können".


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> 3500 Ha Rodung für Kohleförderung sorgen nicht mal für Schulterzucken, weil man wohnt ja nicht dort


Da regt man sich über die Leute auf, die dort vor Ort demonstrieren und dass die Polizei nicht härter durchgreift.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da regt man sich über die Leute auf, die dort vor Ort demonstrieren und dass die Polizei nicht härter durchgreift.


Ja eben.
Aber Mimimi machen wenn im eigenen Blickfeld 5 Windräder aufgestellt werden sollen.


----------



## Lotto (26. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Diesen Menschen ist der Wald scheißegal, ist der Naturschutz scheißegal, das einzige was hier von Interesse ist ist ich ich ich. Ich hab hier ein Haus gebaut, deswegen solls HIER schön bleiben. Ich will hier wohnen und will nicht auf Windräder kucken (warum auch immer). Ich will ich will ich will...



Aber das ist bei jedem so außer evtl. bei Kindern und Studenten weil die halt noch vom Elternhaus versorgt/gestützt werden und deshalb viele Dinge keine Rolle zu spielen scheinen.
Das sind nicht nur ältere Leute! Jüngere Generationen sind einfach in anderen Dingen Egomanen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Diesen Menschen ist der Wald scheißegal, ist der Naturschutz scheißegal, das einzige was hier von Interesse ist ist ich ich ich. Ich hab hier ein Haus gebaut, deswegen solls HIER schön bleiben. Ich will hier wohnen und will nicht auf Windräder kucken (warum auch immer). Ich will ich will ich will...
> Meistens alte Säcke mit konservativen scheiß Problemen mit Eigentumsbezug und ohne jedes Verständnis, dass zukünftige Generationen nicht die Zeche zahlen wollen, v.a. wenn der Preis den diese Personen verweigern so vergleichsweise gering ist.


Das sind meistens auch diejenigen, welche laut aufschreien, wenn junge Menschen bei "Fridays for Future" auf die Straße gehen.

Ältere Generationen haben zwar Deutschland mit aufgebaut und für unseren jetztigen Wohlstand gesorgt. Aber die Umweltprobleme hat man lange nicht für ernst genommen.
Und unsere Kinder müssen das später alles ausbaden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Oder Thema E-Mobilität, was genau soll an Elektroautos nachhaltig sein deren Herstellung jede Menge seltener Ressourcen/Wasser fressen, deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner


 Endlich mal was zum Lachen.

Ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so viel technisch/ mechanisch/ physikalischen Unsinn gelesen.

An einem Drehstrommotor gibt es fast keine Verschleißteile.
Der hält sicher 1.000.000 km.

Bis jetzt hab ich nur einen einzigen PKW selbst gesehen, der das schaffen könnte.
Der hatte 750.000 km auf der Uhr als Taxi und die Ventile waren schon gewechselt beim 300er Daimler.


----------



## Eckism (27. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso wechselst du mehrfach im Jahr den Arbeitsplatz, dass du immer zu verschiedenen Arbeitgebern pendeln musst?
> Falls du Ingenieur auf Montage oder ähnliches bist mal als ganz klarer Hinweis: Das ist nicht Pendeln, das sollte afaik nicht einmal über die Pendlerpauschale abrechenbar sein, sondern das sind Dienstfahrten. Tätigkeiten in denen das wirklich deutschlandweit nötig ist, sind allerdings extrem selten. Für die meisten Firmen wäre es zumutbar, mehrere Mitarbeiter mit jeweils weitaus geringerer Reichweite über Deutschland zu verteilen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte auch schon ein Jahr dabei, wo das Finanzamt gesagt hat, das ich "Pendel" statt den Kram als Dienstreise anzuerkennen...und dann hab ich den Fehler gemacht, Einspruch einzuerlegen. Seit dem nehmen die sich besonders viel Zeit für mich und hab jährlich ne Steuerprüfung. Ich früh mich schon, bald stehen die Affen wieder vor der Tür.^^

Für Akkuauto(bei den aktuellen Dingern) fahre ich zu Zeiteffizient...ich will weder früher los, und später Heim kommen will ich auch nicht, bei dem bisschen Freizeit will ich das nicht auf irgend einer Raststätte verbringen.
Große Strecken kommen schon ab und zu zusammen, wenn ich meine Schwester und Patenkind in Norddeutschland besuchen will, geht das nunmal nur von Freitagabend bis Samstagabend, vorallem, weil ich meistens in Süddeutschland arbeite.
Und für die aktuellen Preise für E-Autos und die ganzen Nachteile bin ich raus, zudem gibts noch nix auf dem Markt, was mir gefällt.
Es schreitet aber voran...ich denke mal, so in 7-8 Jahren werde ich mir auch sowas kaufen. Ist ja nicht so, das ich E-Autos verteufel, aber so richtig praktikable Langstreckenbomber gibt halt noch nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind meistens auch diejenigen, welche laut aufschreien, wenn junge Menschen bei "Fridays for Future" auf die Straße gehen.
> 
> Ältere Generationen haben zwar Deutschland mit aufgebaut und für unseren jetztigen Wohlstand gesorgt. Aber die Umweltprobleme hat man lange nicht für ernst genommen.
> Und unsere Kinder müssen das später alles ausbaden.


Danke den bisherigen CDU und SPD Regierungen. Die Arbeitenden sind dafür nicht verantwortlich.

Unsere Kinder werde noch Schlimmeres ausbaden müssen, wenn wir demnächst einen Grünen als Kanzlerin bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Unsere Kinder werde noch Schlimmeres ausbaden müssen, wenn wir demnächst einen Grünen als Kanzlerin bekommen.


Bitte sag mir, dass du dich nicht fortgepflanzt hast...


Die Grünen haben eine weitestgehend unverbrauchte Mannschaft, neue Ideen, aber auch eine gewisse Erfahrung im Regieren. Wir werden sehen was sie uns bringen, an Wunder glaube ich nicht, aber an Bewegung.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Danke den bisherigen CDU und SPD Regierungen. Die Arbeitenden sind dafür nicht verantwortlich.


Und wer hat die gewählt?
Auch wenn das viele Meckerer nicht wahr haben wollen hat man in den letzten Jahren (und vorher wohl auch, aber irgendwo endet dann mein persönlicher Erfahrungshorizont) insbesondere in der Wirtschafts- und Umweltpolitik eigentlich immer genau das als Umsetzung bekommen was im Programm des Wahlsiegers stand (was die SPD schon länger nicht mehr war).


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Unsere Kinder werde noch Schlimmeres ausbaden müssen, wenn wir demnächst einen Grünen als Kanzlerin bekommen.


Die Grünen haben solche Umweltprobleme schon vor 30-40 Jahren erkannt und benannt.
Andere haben sie belächelt und im nachhinein bekommen sie jetzt zu spüren, dass an den Warnungen doch was dran ist.


----------



## Whispercat (27. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Endlich mal was zum Lachen.
> 
> Ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so viel technisch/ mechanisch/ physikalischen Unsinn gelesen.


Blöd ist dann nur, wenn es in diesem Fall scheinbar  an der eigenen Lesekompetenz mangelt und man sich blamiert. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> An einem Drehstrommotor gibt es fast keine Verschleißteile.
> Der hält sicher 1.000.000 km.



Weisst du, du bist ja nicht der Erste der nachfragt und was denkst du wohl warum ich bereits auf die erste Nachfrage bezüglich dieser *bewusst so formulierten Aussage* mit : 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Dann erzähl uns doch mal wie du auf Dauer mit dem Kapazitätsverlust einer galvanischen Zelle fertig werden willst.


geantwortet habe ?  Es geht nicht um Verschleiss sondern um Reichweite.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2021)

Wenn du Motor schreibst, musst du auch den Motor meinen und kein anderes Bauteil des Autos.

Du bist einfach nur ein billiger Troll.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Blöd ist dann nur, wenn es in diesem Fall scheinbar  an der eigenen Lesekompetenz mangelt und man sich blamiert.


Den Unsinn mit dem Elektromotor bekommst Du nicht von falsch auf richtig gedreht, egal welchen Kompetenzquatsch Du anbringst.

Alle Techniker hier haben schallend gelacht. 
Ich hab's bis hier gehört.



> Dann erzähl uns doch mal wie du auf Dauer mit dem Kapazitätsverlust einer galvanischen Zelle fertig werden willst.


Das ist genau so ein Unsinn.
Akkus kann man wechseln.

Und die nennt man auch Sekundärzellen.
Die garantierten Reichweiten liegen bei 160.000 ... 200.000 km für 70% *Restkapazität*.

Hast Du technisch gar keine Kenntnisse?
Beantwortet sich ja von selbst.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Verschleiss sondern um Reichweite.


Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Du sollst keine langen Strecken mehr mit dem Auto fahren. Dafür gibt es die Bahn. Das Auto wird maximal im urbanen Bereich noch gebraucht, wenn der öffentliche Nahverkehr noch nicht so weit ist.
Mobilitätswende bedeutet nicht, dass 50 Millionen Verbrenner gegen 50 Millionen elektroautos getauscht werden und wir dann alle mit dem elektroauto im stau stehen oder die dinger irgendwo herumstehen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Blöd ist dann nur, wenn es in diesem Fall scheinbar  an der eigenen Lesekompetenz mangelt und man sich blamiert.


Blöd ist eher, wenn man sich entweder nicht klar ausdrücken kann oder im Nachhinein die eigenen Aussagen schnell umdefiniert. Oder beides.



Whispercat schrieb:


> geantwortet habe ?  Es geht nicht um Verschleiss sondern um Reichweite.


Du hast wörtlich geschrieben "deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner".


----------



## Eckism (27. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Du sollst keine langen Strecken mehr mit dem Auto fahren. Dafür gibt es die Bahn. Das Auto wird maximal im urbanen Bereich noch gebraucht, wenn der öffentliche Nahverkehr noch nicht so weit ist.
> Mobilitätswende bedeutet nicht, dass 50 Millionen Verbrenner gegen 50 Millionen elektroautos getauscht werden und wir dann alle mit dem elektroauto im stau stehen oder die dinger irgendwo herumstehen.


Wieso soll man denn keine langen Strecken mehr mit dem Auto fahren? Wofür werden sonst so massiv die Autobahnen repariert?
Du WILLST vielleicht nicht so lange Strecken fahren, aber das ist deine persönliche Entscheidung, die nix mit der Allgemeinheit zu tun hat.
Elektroautos im Stau sind Top...da geht die Klima, ohne das ein Verbrennungsmotor laufen muss. Die Teile sind also perfekt für Stau. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben eine weitestgehend unverbrauchte Mannschaft, neue Ideen, aber auch eine gewisse Erfahrung im Regieren. Wir werden sehen was sie uns bringen, an Wunder glaube ich nicht, aber an Bewegung.


Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das wir das sehen werden...zumindest die nächste Zeit nicht. Die Tussi ist schließlich zu Blöd zum bescheissen...das ist ne Grundvorraussetzung von einem Politiker.


----------



## Johnny05 (27. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alle Techniker hier haben schallend gelacht.
> Ich hab's bis hier gehört.


Ja , ich habe auch laut lachen müssen als ich diesen Bullshit gelesen habe .  Anscheinend bezieht "Whispercat " sein "Wissen" von der YouTube - Universität oder von "alternativen Medien" wie den Hildmann - Naidoo - Wendler Telegramm  - Kanälen .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2021)

Wieviele Sockenpuppen hatte Schaffe89 eigentlich bis jetzt schon?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Elektroautos im Stau sind Top...da geht die Klima, ohne das ein Verbrennungsmotor laufen muss. Die Teile sind also perfekt für Stau.


Mit Solarzellen auch ohne den Akku anzuzapfen  

Wir müssen uns halt einerseits die Schweiz und andererseits Japan als Vorbild nehmen was die Bahn betrifft.


----------



## Eckism (27. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit Solarzellen auch ohne den Akku anzuzapfen
> 
> Wir müssen uns halt einerseits die Schweiz und andererseits Japan als Vorbild nehmen was die Bahn betrifft.


Bei Bahngeschichten bin ich raus...ich weiß nur, das die Teile auf Schienen fahren, das man auf Sitzen sitzt, wo schon andere davor reingefurzt (und schlimmeres) haben, das man Atemluft von fremden Menschen einatmen muss und das andere Menschen reden und nicht einfach die Schnauze halten können...und das man seine Koffer weiter als bis zum Kofferraum tragen muss.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2021)

Nicht auszudenken was los ist, wenn rauskommt dass der Fabrikarbeiter während der Montage und der Werkstattarbeiter während der Wartung erstmal gemütlich den Fahrersitz vollgekoffert hat, wo du draufsitzt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

Dabei muß ich irgendwie an "Chili con Carne + Hefeweizen" denken. 

Topic: Mit der Bahn bin ich auch noch nicht oft gefahren. Aber dafür mit dem Bus.

Ich versuche immer einen guten ökologischen Fußabdruck zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Eckism (27. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht auszudenken was los ist, wenn rauskommt dass der Fabrikarbeiter während der Montage und der Werkstattarbeiter während der Wartung erstmal gemütlich den Fahrersitz vollgekoffert hat, wo du draufsitzt.Ich fahre meine Autos nicht umsonst so lange...Nach dem kauf, wird erstmal alles ausgeklopft, ausgesaugt, nass gereinigt und Stundenlang Ozongereinigt.
> Und vor dem Werkstattbesuch mach ich meine Sitzschutzhülle drauf...
> Ich find das nunmal wiederlich, kann ich auch nix für.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2021)

Geh mal Blutspenden, das macht locker.


----------



## Eckism (27. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Geh mal Blutspenden, das macht locker.


Nein.


----------



## Whispercat (27. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den Unsinn mit dem Elektromotor bekommst Du nicht von falsch auf richtig gedreht, egal welchen Kompetenzquatsch Du anbringst.


Also erst sich Wörter dazudichten die man in meinem Post aus gutem Grund nicht findet und dann mir erzählen wollen wie ich es gemeint habe. Neben Technikexperte noch Gedankenleser ?  



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die garantierten Reichweiten liegen bei 160.000 ... 200.000 km für 70% *Restkapazität*.


Also wir halten fest, mit dem Textverständnis ist es scheinbar so eine Sache denn es wird halt nicht spannender wenn du deine Verschleisstheorie in andere Worte packst. Aber keine Sorge, Tante Kadse will ja dass du was lernst, und von daher markiere ich dir jetzt mal die für den Kontext des Satzes wichtigen Stellen.


Whispercat schrieb:


> deren Motoren *4x weniger lange* halten als Verbrenner und die man im Endeffekt auch mit dazugekauften mit Atom/Kohlestrom aus dem Ausland *lädt *






Mahoy schrieb:


> Blöd ist eher, wenn man sich entweder nicht klar ausdrücken kann


Man könnte ja eigentlich meinen dass wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe und/oder ich mir bei der Bedeutung einer Sache unsicher bin dann frage ich für gewöhnlich erstmal nach und zwar in Form von "wie hast du das genau gemeint ?" Wenn man allerdings denkt man wüsste es besser, nicht fragt und stattdessen frech :


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und das ist sogar vollkommen falsch. Wie so vieles.


reagiert, dann wunder dich halt nicht wenn Leute auflaufen. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hast wörtlich geschrieben "deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner".


Der Satz endet nicht nach "Verbrenner". Wenn du schon zitierst dann bitte richtig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Du sollst keine langen Strecken mehr mit dem Auto fahren. Dafür gibt es die Bahn.


Bin ja gespannt was dabei rauskommt wenn man "ein paar" Millionen mehr Leute auf das deutsche Bahnsystem loslässt.



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ja , ich habe auch laut lachen müssen als ich diesen Bullshit gelesen habe .  Anscheinend bezieht "Whispercat " sein "Wissen" von der YouTube - Universität oder von "alternativen Medien" wie den Hildmann - Naidoo - Wendler Telegramm  - Kanälen .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05


Sonst noch was zum Thema oder nur wie üblich zum bellen hier ?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2021)

Ein ICE fasst 500 Menschen und verbracht auf 100km so viel wie 24 Autos (8l/100km angenommen) ganz grob geschätzt. 
Das wäre eine immense Einsparung an Energie wenn die Menschen umsteigen.


----------



## Johnny05 (27. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Sonst noch was zum Thema oder nur wie üblich zum bellen hier ?


Und wenn wie Du man schon mit absolutem technischen Unwissen glänzt und Bullshit von sich gibt , dann schon richtig ....


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Also erst sich Wörter dazudichten die man in meinem Post aus gutem Grund nicht findet und dann mir erzählen wollen wie ich es gemeint habe.


Ich hab gar nichts dazugedichtet, jedenfalls nicht absichtlich.
Genau das hast Du geschrieben:


> Oder Thema E-Mobilität, was genau soll an Elektroautos nachhaltig sein deren Herstellung jede Menge seltener Ressourcen/Wasser fressen, *deren Motoren 4x weniger lange halten als Verbrenner* und die man im Endeffekt auch mit dazugekauften mit Atom/Kohlestrom aus dem Ausland lädt bis Deutschland es möglicherweise bis 2136 dann mal hinbekommt komplett auf erneuerbare Energien umzusteigen ?


Und da steht genau der selbe technische Unsinn drin, den ich angemahnt habe.

Deine Rosinenpickerei kann den technischen Unsinn nicht in Sinn verwandeln.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Also wir halten fest, mit dem Textverständnis ist es scheinbar so eine Sache denn es wird halt nicht spannender wenn du deine Verschleisstheorie in andere Worte packst. Aber keine Sorge, Tante Kadse will ja dass du was lernst, und von daher markiere ich dir jetzt mal die für den Kontext des Satzes wichtigen Stellen.


Ablenken hilft nicht.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt was dabei rauskommt wenn man "ein paar" Millionen mehr Leute auf das deutsche Bahnsystem loslässt.


Dann sind die Züge voll, wie früher mal.
Da gehören die Pendler auch hin und die Millionen LKW-Ladungen auch, die unsere Straßen regelmäßig zerstören.

Aber da muß man auch auf den Dörfern Gleise legen und nicht nur in den Großstädten, auch wenn es viel Geld kostet.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Du sollst keine langen Strecken mehr mit dem Auto fahren. Dafür gibt es die Bahn. Das Auto wird maximal im urbanen Bereich noch gebraucht, wenn der öffentliche Nahverkehr noch nicht so weit ist.
> Mobilitätswende bedeutet nicht, dass 50 Millionen Verbrenner gegen 50 Millionen elektroautos getauscht werden und wir dann alle mit dem elektroauto im stau stehen oder die dinger irgendwo herumstehen.


Wenn man sich den Post durchließt und auch noch die Likes miteinberechnet, kann man sehen woran dieses Land krankt und das es wohl noch wesentlich schlimmer wird mit der Spaltung!

1. Das Auto wird vor allen dingen im ländlichen Bereich gebraucht, wo es weder einen ÖPNV noch eine ausgebaute Bahn gibt.
2. Die Bahn verbindet größere und große urbane Zentren in Deutschland auf der Langstrecke, sonst fällt sie dafür komplett flach und das Auto muss das übernehmen, weil keiner sich für eine Fahrt 2 bis 3 Stunden mehr Lebenszeit  und Unannehmlichkeiten aufbindet, was die absolute Regel ist, wenn man in ländlichen Gebieten wohnt oder sie das Ziel  sind und Langstrecken mit der Bahn bewätigen will.

Wer in Hamburg wohnt und dessen Vorstellungskraft nicht weiter reicht, als die nächste Großstadt mit der Bahn zu bereisen, wird es wohl auch nie verstehen! Das lässt aber rund 30 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland unberücksichtigt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Das Auto wird vor allen dingen im ländlichen Bereich gebraucht, wo es weder einen ÖPNV noch eine ausgebaute Bahn gibt.


Stimmt, aber für welche Strecken? Das was man braucht schafft man idR mit Kleinfahrzeugen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Die Bahn verbindet größere und große urbane Zentren in Deutschland auf der Langstrecke, sonst fällt sie dafür komplett flach und das Auto muss das übernehmen, weil keiner sich für eine Fahrt 2 bis 3 Stunden mehr Lebenszeit und Unannehmlichkeiten aufbindet, was die absolute Regel ist, wenn man in ländlichen Gebieten wohnt oder sie das Ziel sind und Langstrecken mit der Bahn bewätigen will.


Nur weil es Land ist, ist es nicht schlecht angebunden. Eine Kleinstadt weiter sieht es bei mir schon aus wie im tiefsten ländlichen Bayern (und es zählt auch als Land) hat aber trotzdem einen 20 Minutentakt zum Münchner Hauptbahnhof.


Aber ja wir dürfen das Land nicht vergessen. Daher wäre eine Alternative auch eine Art Citymaut wie in London.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber für welche Strecken? Das was man braucht schafft man idR mit Kleinfahrzeugen.


Soweit sind wir noch nicht, weil wer in der Eifel, Odenwald, Hunsrück, Schwarzwald etc. etc. etc etc. wohnt wird sein Auto auch als Langstreckenfahrzeug sehen, weil es dort verdammt schwierig ist mit der Bahn Langstrecken zurück zu legen.

Anderes Beispiel, wir hatten schon 3 Clantreffen am selben Ort in der Eifel , liegt 6-7 km entfernt vom Nürburgring und das Haus ist absolut optimal für ~20 Leute mit großer Küche (Selbstversorgung), Grillplatz und unschlagbarem Preis.
Wir haben es immerhin geschafft mit 20 Leuten auf nur 7-8 Autos zu kommen aus einer Vielzahl von Gründen, aber ich glaube es war immer nur 1 Auto was einzeln besetzt war, weil es nicht anders ging. Alle anderen waren Fahrgemeinschaften, wobei sich auch Freitags als Anfahrtstag schwierig gestaltete, weil viele zumindestens noch einen halben Tag gearbeitet haben. Das riesen "Glück" war, das ein Mitglied in Koblenz wohnte und somit dort 4 Leute vom Bahnhof abholen konnte und auch am Sonntag wieder zurück bringen konnte, wäre das nicht der Fall gewesen, wären die auch mit dem Auto gekommen. Ich bin jedesmal aus Berlin aufgelesen worden, weil ich direkt (3km) an der Autobahn (A2)  in Hannover wohne und auch sonst haben wir praktisch die ganze A2 lang mit 2 Autos eingesammelt. Zug hatten wir eher überhaupt keine Chance, weil niemand in Köln oder Umgebung wohnte und von dort aus dauert es fast 2 Stunden mit Zug und ÖPNV dort in die Nähe zu kommen, was sich kein Mensch antut.

Warum erzähle ich das jetzt, ganz einfach ein Ort der näher an einem urbanen Zentrum gelegen hätte, hätte uns 2-3 mal so viel als Miete gekostet, das Wochenende hat mit Übernachtung, Sprit, Getränke, Lebensmittel und Besuche von Eifel Ausflugszielen, Panzermuseum oder Brauereibesichtungen nie mehr als ~ 80-100€ pro Nase gekostet und liegt/lag einigermaßen Zentral für alle Clanmitglieder aus Deutschland.
Mit der Bahn und ÖPNV wäre das unmöglich gewesen oder hätte auf Grund eines andere Objektes, wohl 200-300 Euro gekostet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2021)

_Anm.: Irgendwie mag die Forensoftware wohl keine längeren Posts mit längeren Links drin. Es folgt der Versuch, das zu sagende als Multipost zu bringen, denn jedes Element einzeln geht laut Vorbereitungspost. Also bitte nicht wundern..._


RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Du meinst also die Einführung des Mindestlohns war falsch?



Ja. In seiner jetzigen Form zwar nicht übermäßig falsch, weil er allgemein recht wirkungslos ist. Aber die Zahl derer, die er den Job gekostet hat, ist trotzdem zu groß im Vergleich zur Zahl derjenigen, denen er einen besseren Lebensstandard gebracht hat. Und das wurde so auch erwartet.



> Erstens muß sich Arbeit lohnen und zweitens muß es auch einen Unterschied zwischen Hartz IV und eine Beschäftigung im Niedriglohnbereich geben. Damit Anreize da sind auch arbeiten zu gehen.



Du hällst es also richtig, dass Leute die keinen oder keinen vollerwertigen Job finden, auf miserablem Niveau dahinvegetieren?



> Ein Neoliberaler würde wieder eine Kürzung von Sozialleistungen fordern.



Machst du tust das auch. Wenn du sprichst ausdrücklich von einem HartzIV-Niveau deutlich unterhalb des Lebensstandards im *Niedrig*lohnbereich.



> Wie ich hier schon mal schrieb: man kann nicht alles auf den Staat abwälzen.



Freie Märkte schaffen keine soziale Gerechtigkeit, sondern zwangsläufig soziale Ungerechtigkeit. Wenn sich nicht der Staat drum kümmert, macht es niemand. Weil niemand anders die Macht hat, gegen die Interesse des Großkapitals vorzugehen. (Marxistischer Ausdruck, ja, aber Fakt ist nun einmal: Im Kapitalismus ist Vermögen = Macht. Steckt sogar im Namen.)



> Und diese Formulierung "wenn bestimmte Arbeit nicht den wert hat" mag ich gar nicht.



Es geht nicht um "mögen", es geht um die Realität. Und in der zahlt niemand für Putzen/Räumen/Kellnern/etc. Fachangestelltengehälter.



> Nur weil du qualifiziert bist in deinem Beruf und wahrscheinlich gut verdient, mußt du nicht andere einfachere Arbeiten abwerten.



Siehe oben: Nur weil dir die Wirklichkeit nicht passt, musst du nicht persönlich werden. (Meine formelle Qualifikation hat übrigens 0 mit meinem Job zu tun, das Einkommen liegt unter dem Median.)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Dem ist ganz klar nicht so, die Unterschiede sind ziemlich exakt gleich geblieben



Mathematik: 196227/1324236 = 15% & 1689302/2717204 = 62%
Don-athik: 15% = 62%   

(Anm.: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_past_and_projected_GDP_(nominal), Russland/Frankreich, 1993 vs. 2019 wegen ungenauer Zahlen in 92/93 für Russland und Ausnahmesituation 2021 allgemein, bei Betrachtung der vollen 30 Jahre ergebe sich aber tendentiell eine noch stärkere Verschiebung der "exakt gleich gebliebenen" Unterschiede denn um Faktor 4)


Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht der Party Pooper sein aber dass sieht Das Erste ein klein wenig anders.
> 
> 
> https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/aktuell/FDP-Versprochen-gebrochen-,fdp165.htm



"Seite nicht gefunden".
Generell wäre es für eine Diskussion in einem Forum hilfreich, wenn man seine Argumente in selbigen auformuliert und nur für weiterführendes auf Quellen verweist.



> Du bist doch derjenige der mit den Wahl/Potentiellen Regierungsprogrammen von Parteien angefangen hat die Regierungstechnisch nicht viel zu melden haben was für sich genommen ja schon nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Kontext zu tun hat dass es ja offensichtlich die CDU/CSU war die ihr Wahlprogramm am besten verkaufen konnte.
> 
> Von daher ist es halt schon ein bisschen lustig wenn du erst am Kontext vorbeidiskutierst und es dann auf mich schieben willst nur weil ich halt trotzdem auf deine Argumentation eingehe. Denn ob nun in Regierungsposition oder nicht, ich persönlich würde nicht von "hat durchgeboxt" reden wenn wir von Zielen reden die *möglicherweise* bis 2030 erfüllt werden sollen und die ja offensichtlich erstmal einer gewissen Regierungsverantwortung bedürfen würden.



Meine Aussage war: Alle Bundesregierungen der letzten ~25 Jahre (und ggf. auch davor) haben weitestgehend das gemacht, was von ihnen zu erwarten war (ggf. mit Ausnahme der SPD). Das ist 100% Ontopic. Aber sehe ich schon an deinen Ausführungen, dass du weder daran, noch an Darlegung deiner Argumentation Interesse hast, sondern einfach nur persönlich wirst, wenn du nicht gerade Wahlwerbung für die CDU machst.



> Dann lügt die Berliner Zeitung also ?



Lügen = vorsätzlich nicht die Wahrheit sagen kann ich nicht beurteilen. Fakt ist aber, das Dänemark regelmäßig (knapp) vor uns liegt, Zypern hat das aber auch schon hinbekommen.


			https://1-stromvergleich.com/medien/strompreise-europa-1.png
		



			https://1-stromvergleich.com/medien/strompreise-europa-vergleich.png
		




> Dann lügt die Welt ?



Auf alle Fälle zockt sie am meisten ab und ich werde garantiert keinen Cent in eine Springer-Paywall stecken. Erfundene Stories gibt es im Internet auch Gratis.
Das Bisschen, was man sehen kann, weißt auf einen Artikel über 2020 hin. Ein Jahr, dass bekanntermaßen rein gar nichts mit normaler Preisbildung zu tun hat und somit sowieso keine Rolle spielt.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Dann lügt der Spiegel ?


Lügen = vorsätzlich nicht die Wahrheit sagen kann ich nicht beurteilen. Fakt ist aber, dass Deutschland a) Nettoimporteur und b) wir von dem Strom, den wir importieren, deutlich mehr aus Österreich, Schweiz, Schweden, Dänemark, Niederlanden und Norwegen (also überwiegend Wasser- und Windkraft) beziehen, als aus Frankreich (Faktor 1,5-2) und der viel herbeigeredete "Kohlestrom" aus Polen überhaupt keine Rolle spielt. Im Gegenteil, die importieren fleißig sauberen Strom von uns. Und die Importe aus dem "Atomland" Frankreich finden auch nicht während der gefürchteten, die teutsche Intustrie verku(e)ppelnden, winterlichen Dunkelflaute statt (eher im Gegenteil: an klaren Wintertagen rettet süddeutscher Solarstrom die französischen Elektroheizungen, wenn Spitzenlast-unfähige AKWs nicht hinterhekommen), sondern Jahr für Jahr im Hochsommer. Wenn auch hierzulande die thermischen Kraftwerke wegen Kühlwassermangel kürzer treten müssen, aber Solaranlagen in mediteranen Breiten Strom ohne Ende liefern.





__





						SMARD | Marktdaten visualisieren
					






					www.smard.de
				








__





						SMARD | Marktdaten visualisieren
					






					www.smard.de
				








__





						SMARD | Marktdaten visualisieren
					






					www.smard.de
				





Whispercat schrieb:


> Der Kontext meiner Aussage war auch nicht "XY hat das angeleiert" sondern "Höhere Strompreise sind die Konsequenz davon".



Wie kann A die Konsequenz von X sein, wenn A schon vor vielen Jahren durch B und B wenige Monate später durch C ersetzt wurde? Wir haben keine grüne Energiepolitik in Deutschland, sondern schwarz(-rot)e. Und ja: DIE spürt der Endverbraucher ein Bisschen.



> Frontal 21 lügt also auch ?



Siehe obige Ausführungen zu "lüge" und zu "Argumente im Forum"...



> Stehen die Grünen jetzt für Nachhaltigkeit oder stehen sie nicht für Nachhaltigkeit ?



Jetzt, am 27.06.2021 um 19:01 MEZ? Müsste ich für jeden einzelnen nachgucken und einen Mittelwert bilden. Über relevante Zeiträume schwankt es leider seit ettlichen Jahren. Da kann man nur sagen, dass sie für weniger Ressourcenvernichtung stehen als andere.
Frage mich aber, wieso du diese Frage mit einem Zitat verknüpft, dessen Aussage war, dass der (hohe) Ressourcen/Wasserverbrauch der Batterieautoherstellung nicht der entscheidende Faktor für deren (mangelnde) Nachhaltigkeit ist?



> Dann erzähl uns doch mal wie du auf Dauer mit dem Kapazitätsverlust einer galvanischen Zelle fertig werden willst.



Das wäre hier arg Offtopic. Eigentlich war das auch schon dein Märchen von der mangelnden Haltbarkeit von E-Motoren, weswegen ich auch nur einen knappen Satz dazu geschrieben habe, ehe es noch jemand glaubt.



> Quelle



Siehe obige Statistiken der Bundesnetzagentur zum Nicht-Import von Strom aus Kohleländern und den hohen Anteil von Kohle am intern produzierten Strom:


			https://strom-report.de/medien/strommix-2020-deutschland-stromerzeugung.jpg
		


Bin gerade zu faul, jede einzelne kWh Import rauszuschen (zumal dann garantiert immer der letzte Faktor nicht für das Jahr verfügbar ist, für das man alle anderen gefunden hat), aber Daumen*Pi müssten über 95% des in Deutschland verbrauchten Kohlestroms auch in Deutschland erzeugt werden. Und ein Großteil davon wird Abends verbraucht, wenn der mittägliche Solarpeak weg ist, aber viele Privatkonsumenten und die 2-Schicht-Industrie (3-Schicht spielt für die Verteilung keine Rolle, da rund um die Uhr) noch fleißig am Netz saugen. Also genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo Leute die tagsüber viel mit einem Batterieauto gefahren sind nach Hause kommen und es an die bislang nahezu durchgängig ungeregelten Ladestationen hängt.



> Soso weitestgehend also ?
> 
> Keine neuen Staatsschulden ? Gebrochen



Wortlaut des Versprechens laut Wahlprogramm?



> Flächendeckender Mindestlohn ? Gebrochen



Wortlaut des Versprechens laut Wahlprogramm?



> Keine neuen Steuern ? Gebrochen



Wortlaut des Versprechens laut Wahlprogramm?



> Einführung einer Finanztransaktionssteuer ? Gebrochen



Wortlaut des Versprechens laut Wahlprogramm?



> Teilelterngeld ? Gebrochen



Wortlaut des Versprechens laut Wahlprogramm?

(und bitte auch nicht-SPD-Beispiele liefern, wenn du den Bezug zu meiner ursprünglichen Aussage halten willst)

Und das sind nur die, die mir grade spontan einfallen. Ich wette Tante Google wäre eine noch bessere Spielverderberin.



> Ich habe wirklich keine Lust mit dir über "Feels" zu diskutieren.



Herrlich. Dann bleiben wir ja in Zukunft hoffentlich verschont von suggestiv-Glaubensfragen wie


Whispercat schrieb:


> Du glaubst halt auch im Ernst, dass es irgendein Medium gibt dass 100% ehrlich mit dir ist.



_ich hoffe, damit bin ich dann durch mit der Problemstrecke. Merke: Die Bundesnetzagentur ist zu #Neuland für PCGH_


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja. In seiner jetzigen Form zwar nicht übermäßig falsch, weil er allgemein recht wirkungslos ist. Aber die Zahl derer, die er den Job gekostet hat, ist trotzdem zu groß im Vergleich zur Zahl derjenigen, denen er einen besseren Lebensstandard gebracht hat. Und das wurde so auch erwartet.


Also ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass wegen der Einführung des Mindestlohns, die Arbeitlosenzahlen  angestiegen sind. Hast du Zahlen die das belegen?



> Du hällst es also richtig, dass Leute die keinen oder keinen vollerwertigen Job finden, auf miserablem Niveau dahinvegetieren?


Ne. Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben?
Wer eine geringfügige Beschäftigung ausübt muß dann eben aufstocken.
Aber es kann doch nicht sein, das Menschen, welche Vollzeit arbeiten (egal welcher Job), auch teilweise noch aufstocken müssen. Oder knapp darüber liegen.


> Machst du tust das auch. Wenn du sprichst ausdrücklich von einem HartzIV-Niveau deutlich unterhalb des Lebensstandards im *Niedrig*lohnbereich.


Nein. Ich sage das man Hartz IV nicht kürzen und gleichzeitig einen angemessenen Mindestlohn zahlen soll.
Nur wenn die Differenz ausreichend groß ist gibt es genug Anreiz arbeiten zu gehen.
Wobei ich nicht unterstellen will das die meisten Hartz IV Empfänger nicht arbeiten gehen wollen.




> Freie Märkte schaffen keine soziale Gerechtigkeit, sondern zwangsläufig soziale Ungerechtigkeit. Wenn sich nicht der Staat drum kümmert, macht es niemand. Weil niemand anders die Macht hat, gegen die Interesse des Großkapitals vorzugehen. (Marxistischer Ausdruck, ja, aber Fakt ist nun einmal: Im Kapitalismus ist Vermögen = Macht. Steckt sogar im Namen.)


Dann müssen sie vom Staat eben dazu gezwungen werden die Menschen besser zu bezahlen.
Das geschieht ja schon durch den Mindestlohn. Nur ist der eben noch zu niedrig.
Und gilt leider nicht in allen Bereichen.




> Es geht nicht um "mögen", es geht um die Realität. Und in der zahlt niemand für Putzen/Räumen/Kellnern/etc. Fachangestelltengehälter.


Fachangestelltengehälter sind weit von einen Mindestlohn entfernt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir haben es 15 Jahren geschafft, die Hälfte unserer Stromerzeugung auf erneuerbare Quellen umzustellen. Für was genau sollen wir jetzt 115 weitere Jahre brauchen?



Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, hatten wir 2021 und die Einführung erneuerbarer Energien lief seit 91 (allerspätestens aber 2000). Also 30 Jahre für die einfache Hälfte, für die man keinerlei neuen Zwischenspeicher und keine internationalen Netze brauchte und selbst dann noch sehr gut geeignete Standorte nutzen konnte, wenn man einen Bogen um Idioten gemacht hat, für die Strom aus der Steckdose kommt und somit nur diese sichtbar sein darf. Allein das nächste Viertel wird mindestens noch einmal den gleichen Aufwand erfordern und danach wird es richtig kritisch. 75 auf 90% dürfte doppelt bis viermal so anstrengend sein, wie von 0% auf 50% und für 90 auf 100% haben wir bislang bestenfalls technisch denk-, aber keine finanzierbaren nationalen Konzepte und bislang auch nicht die internationale Bereitschaft für supranationale.
Aber 100% erneuerbarer Strom ist sowieso nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
100% erneuerbare Energien bedeutet zusätzlich das DREIFACHE an Primärenergie für nicht-elektrische Zwecke bereitzustellen und für einige davon werden zwingend reduzierende chemische Eigenschaften benötigt, für die bislang Synthesewasserstoff die einzig plausible Möglicht ist, dessen Erzeugung noch einmal etwas mehr verschlingt. In einigen Teilen kann man statt Strom auch direkt erneuerbare Thermie nutzen oder, wenn man über Strom geht, Effiziensteigernde Maßnahmen anwenden (Wärmepumpe => nur ein Teil der Heizenergie muss als eneuerbarer Strom vorliegen), aber Summasummarum dürfte für "100% erneuerbare Energien" trotzdem die 4-6 fache Kapazität dessen nötig sein, was wir in den letzten 30 Jahren aufgebaut haben.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Der letzte Teil ist der entscheidende.
> 
> Sehr viele Menschen lehnen Windkraftanlagen in Ihrer Nähe ab, haben aber offensichtlich absolut kein Problem damit, wenn woanders um den Faktor 100 mehr Wald für Braunkohle abgeholzt wird.
> Das klassische Problem, Strom soll aus der Wand kommen und billig sein, aber man selbst will nicht in der Nähe von:
> ...



Kann man noch, bezüglich anderer Themen, erweitern um
- Autobahnen
- Flughäfen
- Bahnstrecken
- Gewerbegebiete
- Kindergärten/Schulen/Schwimmbäder
(- Wohngebäude mit mehr als 3-8 Parteien für die Leute, die einem die ganzen Dienstleistungen erbringen)

Aber WEHE irgendwas davon ist nicht in 3 bis 15 Minuten bequem erreichbar.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ältere Generationen haben zwar Deutschland mit aufgebaut und für unseren jetztigen Wohlstand gesorgt. Aber die Umweltprobleme hat man lange nicht für ernst genommen.



Nur wenig ältere Generationen haben Deutschland vorher kaputt gemacht und die Aufbauer haben sich, gerade in der BRD, nicht sonderlich viel Mühe gegeben, sie dafür zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen. Stattdessen haben sie "ihren" tollen "Aufbau" zu großen Teilen auf Verschuldung, restlose Ausbeutung von Rohstoffreserven, mangelhaft integrierte Arbeitszuwanderung und Umwelt- sowie Sozialschäden in anderen Ländern gestellt und nebenbei auch noch reichlich Altlasten "gebaut", die sie dann hier in der Natur "entsorgt" haben. Also kurz gesagt: Die haben das gemacht, was in BIP-Statistiken voll durchschlägt, aber das waren nur gefühlt/geschätzt 20% der Arbeit. Weitere 20-30% haben sie andere machen lassen. Und 50% sind immer noch nicht gemacht, sondern werden nachfolgenden Generationen überlassen. Den Generationen, von denen man gleichzeitig erwartet, dass sie einem 20 Jahre hohe Renten zahlen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon ein Jahr dabei, wo das Finanzamt gesagt hat, das ich "Pendel" statt den Kram als Dienstreise anzuerkennen...und dann hab ich den Fehler gemacht, Einspruch einzuerlegen. Seit dem nehmen die sich besonders viel Zeit für mich und hab jährlich ne Steuerprüfung. Ich früh mich schon, bald stehen die Affen wieder vor der Tür.^^



Okay. Das scheint dann wirklich ein SEHR spezieller Fall zu sein. Den kann man in allgemeinen politischen Empfehlungen/Regelungen/Wünschen vermutlich unmöglich abdecken .



> Für Akkuauto(bei den aktuellen Dingern) fahre ich zu Zeiteffizient...ich will weder früher los, und später Heim kommen will ich auch nicht, bei dem bisschen Freizeit will ich das nicht auf irgend einer Raststätte verbringen.



Klingt nach einem Scheißjob, wenn dir Fahrstrecken von 400-500 km nicht als Arbeitszeit anerkannt und entsprechend mit entspannter Fahrweise geplant werden.



> Große Strecken kommen schon ab und zu zusammen, wenn ich meine Schwester und Patenkind in Norddeutschland besuchen will, geht das nunmal nur von Freitagabend bis Samstagabend, vorallem, weil ich meistens in Süddeutschland arbeite.



A7 ist eh auf weiten Strecken 130 (wenn man viel Glück hat )  was auch mit Batterieauto gut geht, und eben hast du noch gesagt, du könntest die durchschnittliche berufliche Fahrstrecke nicht durch einen Umzug reduzieren. Je nach Lage sind übrigens die ICE-Direktverbindungen von München-Nürnberg-Würzburg respektive Stuttgart-Frankfurt nach Hamburg-Neumünster-Kiel wirklich flott. Wenn dich vor Ort jemand abholen kann oder das Endziel in der Nähe besagter Bahnhöre liegt, ist Park+Ride in den hohen Norden nicht nur entspannter und umweltschonender, sondern sogar schneller als PKW. Selbst bei sehr flotter Fahrweise.



> Und für die aktuellen Preise für E-Autos und die ganzen Nachteile bin ich raus, zudem gibts noch nix auf dem Markt, was mir gefällt.



Letzteres stimmt natürlich. Die Zahl der Wagen, die für deutlich über 400 km geeignet sind, ist sehr klein und die etwas weniger teuren auch noch einander sehr ähnlich. Wobei die Strom- und Steuergeschenke derzeit immer noch sehr hoch sind, gerade wenn man versucht, auf vollen Straßen zügig zu fahren. Das kann durchaus billiger als ein Verbrenner sein, insbesondere wenn man eben von einem Haus auf dem Land mit Solar startet, die Hinfahrt also immer umsonst ist.



> Es schreitet aber voran...ich denke mal, so in 7-8 Jahren werde ich mir auch sowas kaufen. Ist ja nicht so, das ich E-Autos verteufel, aber so richtig praktikable Langstreckenbomber gibt halt noch nicht.



Hängt davon ab, was man als Langstrecke bezeichnet. Ich kenn Leute, die fahren nicht mehr als 300 km am Tag, die sind versorgt. Wer sein (Alpen-)Tal für den Nabel der Welt, sowieso. Für nationale Langstrecke von einem zentralen Punkt aus ist man technisch praktisch schon da. Ein 3SR, S100, E-Tron oder erst recht Taycan müsste deine Fahrten eigentlich fast ohne Nachteile abdecken können. (Natürlich muss man bei den längsten Strecken ggf. hin und zurück kurz zwischenladen, was die Pinkelpause von 5 Minuten auf 10-15 Minuten verlängert, anstatt nur auf einer von beiden Fahrten zu Tanken. Aber das ist ja keine Katastrophe. Wenn auf Fahrten, wo die Batterie komplett reicht und man am Ziel laden kann, spart sich umgekehrt die Tankstelle komplett)
Aber echte Langstrecke, also Urlaubsfahrten von 1000-1200 km...
Da habe ich mittlerweile bedenken, dass sowas gar nicht mehr kommt (weil es mit Batterieauto einfach ressourcentechnischer Wahnsinn ist), sodass ich irgendwann im Regen stehe, wenn Verbrenner(-einrichtungen) weg sind.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die garantierten Reichweiten liegen bei 160.000 ... 200.000 km für 70% *Restkapazität*.



Wer garantiert denn derart wenig? Dachte eher so 80% bis 300000 km, stellenweise sogar mehr, würden zum guten Ton gehören?
Für die meisten Autohalter ist jedenfalls ein anderer Aspekt das größere Problem: 15-20 Jahre. Solange braucht das durchschnittliche Auto in Deutschland, bis es oben genannte Kilometerzahl erreicht hat und die Garantien gehen aus gutem Grund nur bis 10 Jahre/80%. Zellalterung macht sich aber exponentiell bemerkbar und die 80% sind ja schon 80% der Nutz-, nicht der Absolutkapazität. Also 20% Verlust der Nenn-kWh + kompletter Verlust der Sicherheitsreserven. Noch einmal 10 Jahre später wären dann 30-50% Restreichweite schon optimistisch und das ausgehend von "viel zu wenig", sodass die meisten heute gebauten Batterieautos außerhalb des Pendlereinsatzes (also da, wo man PKW komplett zugunsten von ÖPV abschaffen muss) vermutlich nie die 200000 km erreichen, sondern lange vor vergleichbaren Verbrennern verschrottet werden. (Akkuwechsel bewusst ignoriert, denn der wird ein finanzieller Totalschaden)
Aber der Motor hat damit definitiv nichts zu tun. (Genausowenig wie er die Lebenserwartung der meisten Verbrenner limitiert, obwohl deren Motoren für Laufleistungen deutlich unter des technisch leicht machbaren konstruiert sind)



Poulton schrieb:


> Wieviele Sockenpuppen hatte Schaffe89 eigentlich bis jetzt schon?



Nicht jeder Account der trollt ist Schaeffe. Den hat man im WPW eher selten gesehen, geht schließlich nicht um AMD-Konkurrenten hier.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit sind wir noch nicht, weil wer in der Eifel, Odenwald, Hunsrück, Schwarzwald etc. etc. etc etc. wohnt wird sein Auto auch als Langstreckenfahrzeug sehen, weil es dort verdammt schwierig ist mit der Bahn Langstrecken zurück zu legen.



OH NEIN! 800 Millionen Deutsche aus Eifel, Odenwald, Hunsrück und Schwarzwald bangen um ihre Mobilität!

Mal im Ernst: Natürlich ist die Bahn alias ÖPV alias Massenverkehrsmittel der falsche Ansatz für alle Gegenden, in denen man INDIVIDUALverkehr schon alleine deswegen braucht, weil mangels Menschen vor Ort selten mal mehr als ein Individum in die gleiche Richtung will. Aber genau deswegen ist das klimatologisch auch komplett irrelevant. Ein paar 10000 bis wenige 100000 Leute verursachen nicht den Großteil der deutschen Verkehrsemissionen. Und weil wir in einem ziemlich dichten Land wohnen ist auch keines dieser Gebiete größer als die Reicheweite eines Zoe oder gar Twizzy und umgekehrt haben die meisten Haushalte in diesen Gegenden ein vollkommen ausreichendes Dachflächen/Mitgliederverhältnis, um Batterieautos mit eigenem Solarstrom zu laden.



> Warum erzähle ich das jetzt, ganz einfach ein Ort der näher an einem urbanen Zentrum gelegen hätte, hätte uns 2-3 mal so viel als Miete gekostet, das Wochenende hat mit Übernachtung, Sprit, Getränke, Lebensmittel und Besuche von Eifel Ausflugszielen, Panzermuseum oder Brauereibesichtungen nie mehr als ~ 80-100€ pro Nase gekostet und liegt/lag einigermaßen Zentral für alle Clanmitglieder aus Deutschland.
> Mit der Bahn und ÖPNV wäre das unmöglich gewesen oder hätte auf Grund eines andere Objektes, wohl 200-300 Euro gekostet.



Fazit: Sprit ist in Deutschland zu billig, Häuser sind zu teuer. (Außer in Gegenden, wo der Altbestand viel zu groß für die Zahl der Leute ist, die drin leben wollen.)


RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass wegen der Einführung des Mindestlohns, die Arbeitlosenzahlen  angestiegen sind. Hast du Zahlen die das belegen?



Wie gesagt: Die Wirkung ist ingesamt gering, weil es haufenweise Ausnahmen gibt. Deswegen haben nicht viele ihren Job verloren, aber es haben eben auch nicht viele eine Gehaltserhöhung erhalten.



> Ne. Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben?
> Wer eine geringfügige Beschäftigung ausübt muß dann eben aufstocken.



DAS war meine Aussage. DU hast dem ausdrücklich wiedersprochen und noch hinterhergesetzt, dass Hartzer deutlich weniger bekommen sollen als Niedriglöhner 



> Aber es kann doch nicht sein, das Menschen, welche Vollzeit arbeiten (egal welcher Job), auch teilweise noch aufstocken müssen. Oder knapp darüber liegen.



Doch, das kann sein. Und meiner Meinung nach ist es auch komplett unvermeidbar, solange wir ein kapitalistisches Lohngefälle haben. Ich sehe da aber auch kein Problem drin, solange es vernünftig staatlich ausgeglichen wird und es keine Drangsalierung mit Maßnahmen gibt. Durch die technische Entwicklung laufen wir auf eine Gesellschaft zu, in der 50-80% der Jobs praktisch keine Qualifikation brauchen und der Kapitalismus zahlt für solche Jobs nun einmal nicht so viel wie für qualifizierte.



> Nein. Ich sage das man Hartz IV nicht kürzen und gleichzeitig einen angemessenen Mindestlohn zahlen soll.



Nein. Zumindest nicht in dieser Form, nämlich bezogen auf ein und dieselbe Person/das gleiche "Man". Das ist meine Aussage: Der Staat soll HartzIV nicht kürzen, sondern dafür sorgen, dass das Einkommen bei zusätzlicher Arbeit angemessen steigt. Du dagegen sagst, dass man Arbeit für geringen Lohn + Zuschuss Abschaffen soll. Ein Mindestlohn gibt nicht an, was jeder bekommt, sondern er ist eine Grenze, unterhalb derer man keinen Job anbieten darf.



> Dann müssen sie vom Staat eben dazu gezwungen werden die Menschen besser zu bezahlen.



Geht nur im Sozialismus, wo der Staat selbst bezahlt. Aber er kann schlecht bestimmen, was andere Leute (inkl. Unternehmer) mit ihrem Geld machen.



> Fachangestelltengehälter sind weit von einen Mindestlohn entfernt.



Guck dir mal an, was eine Erzieherin oder ein Einzelhandelskaufman zum Teil verdienen. Da ist definitiv kein "weiter" Abstand dazwischen und wenn man den Mindestlohn deutlich anhebt, liegt er zum Teil sogar darüber.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> OH NEIN! 800 Millionen Deutsche aus Eifel, Odenwald, Hunsrück und Schwarzwald bangen um ihre Mobilität!
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Natürlich ist die Bahn alias ÖPV alias Massenverkehrsmittel der falsche Ansatz für alle Gegenden, in denen man INDIVIDUALverkehr schon alleine deswegen braucht, weil mangels Menschen vor Ort selten mal mehr als ein Individum in die gleiche Richtung will. Aber genau deswegen ist das klimatologisch auch komplett irrelevant. Ein paar 10000 bis wenige 100000 Leute verursachen nicht den Großteil der deutschen Verkehrsemissionen. Und weil wir in einem ziemlich dichten Land wohnen ist auch keines dieser Gebiete größer als die Reicheweite eines Zoe oder gar Twizzy und umgekehrt haben die meisten Haushalte in diesen Gegenden ein vollkommen ausreichendes Dachflächen/Mitgliederverhältnis, um Batterieautos mit eigenem Solarstrom zu laden.


Mach sich schlau, in solchen Gebieten in Deutschland leben rund 30 Millionen Leute, man kann bei dir nur noch den Kopf schütteln, vor allen dingen wie schlau du dich verkaufst und im Endeffekt, dann keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit sind wir noch nicht, weil wer in der Eifel, Odenwald, Hunsrück, Schwarzwald etc. etc. etc etc. wohnt wird sein Auto auch als Langstreckenfahrzeug sehen, weil es dort verdammt schwierig ist mit der Bahn Langstrecken zurück zu legen.


Und wo brauchst du mehr als 80km zum nächsten Fernbahnhof?
Regionalbahnhöfe sind sogar noch näher. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> wir hatten schon 3 Clantreffen am selben Ort in der Eifel


Gerolstein, mitten in der Eifel. 4 Regiolinien!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Panzermuseum


Ja komm hör auf Bullshit zu labern, da kommt man hervorragend mit dem Zug hin und ich hab um mich herum 1000 Leute die dir das selbe sagen werden.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mach sich schlau, in solchen Gebieten in Deutschland leben rund 30 Millionen Leute, man kann bei dir nur nooch den Kopf schütteln, vor allen dingen wie schlau du dich verkaufst und im Endeffekt, dann keine Ahnung hast.


Für die 30 Millionen will ich eine Quelle, aufgeschlüsselt nach Bahnhofsentfernungen.

Das Auto muss bleiben, für die letzte Meile. Wer behauptet quer durch Deutschland mit dem Auto fahren zu müssen hat einen relativ speziellen Job oder lügt.


Btw
Interessant wie in den sozialen Netzwerken wieder die Hetzkampagnen gegen die Grünen laufen.
50 Prozent Geschlechterparität ist sexistisch aha (ich bin übrigens nicht dafür) und das ganze sei undemokratisch. Ahja


----------



## Lotto (27. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fazit: Sprit ist in Deutschland zu billig, Häuser sind zu teuer. (Außer in Gegenden, wo der Altbestand viel zu groß für die Zahl der Leute ist, die drin leben wollen.)



Der Sprit ist nahezu überall günstiger als hierzulande. Also nein er ist nicht zu billig, er ist eigentlich zu teuer.

Komischerweise können sich z.B. in Hamburg genug Leute Häuser zu horrenden Preisen leisten. Für mich selber auch unerschwinglich, aber anscheind gibt es ja genug liquide Käufer auf die das nicht zutrifft, sonst würd es ja keiner kaufen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wo brauchst du mehr als 80km zum nächsten Fernbahnhof?
> Regionalbahnhöfe sind sogar noch näher.


Und weiter, es kommt auch darauf an wo du hin willst. Außerdem was kostet Parken in Bahnhofsnähe für 3 Tage?
In Hannover geht das nur im Parkhaus, alles andere ist ziemlich unmöglich und dann kostet alleine das Parken mal mind. 30 Euro!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Gerolstein, mitten in der Eifel. 4 Regiolinien!


Hä?
Der Ort ist über 30km weg von Geroldstein und dann musst du dahin Bus fahren (Sonntags) oder dich abholen lassen.
Von mir aus der Haustür mit ÖPNV und Straßenbahn 0,75 Stunden zum Hannover HBF und 5,5 Stunden mit der Bahn nach Gerolstein und dann nochmal mind. 20-30min mit dem Auto zu unserem Übernachtungsort.
Also für 384km und vielleicht 4 Stunden Autofahrt, soll ich mir 6,75 bis 7 Stunden mit den Öffis, Bahn, Autoabholung etc.  ans Bein binden?
Klar so etwas machst du auch. Ganz ehrlich ich halte deine Ansprüche für total durchgedreht.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja komm hör auf Bullshit zu labern, da kommt man hervorragend mit dem Zug hin und ich hab um mich herum 1000 Leute die dir das selbe sagen werden.


Dein Leseverständnis ist vollkommen abhanden  gekommen, das Panzermuseum in Koblenz war ein Ausflugsziel von uns, was ich einfach angeführt habe, weil man dort auch Eintritt bezahlt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Für die 30 Millionen will ich eine Quelle, aufgeschlüsselt nach Bahnhofsentfernungen.
> 
> Das Auto muss bleiben, für die letzte Meile. Wer behauptet quer durch Deutschland mit dem Auto fahren zu müssen hat einen relativ speziellen Job oder lügt.


Lügen tust du hier und zwar das sich die Balken krumm biegen, weil du stellst Dinge als machbar und einfach dar, die nur in deiner Fantasie existieren, wie z.B. Parkplätze für Autos, die gibt an Flughäfen, aber nicht an Bahnhöfen. Darüber hinaus ist nicht jeder gewillt sich mal eben die Kosten für eine Autovermietung ans Bein zu binden, für die letzten 30km zum Ziel, wenn er selber ein Auto hat.
Du wirst sehen, wie sich die Leute entscheiden, die ländlich ohne ÖPNV und Bahn leben, wenn du ihnen mit solchen Argumenten  kommst, sie werden andere Parteien wählen, als deine Grünen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Für die 30 Millionen will ich eine Quelle, aufgeschlüsselt nach Bahnhofsentfernungen.


Über 40% der Bevölkerung leben in Städten mit 19999 Einwohnern und weniger und nochmal 18,52% leben in Städten von 49999 zu 20000 Einwohner. Den Rest musst du dir schon selber zusammensuchen, nur reicht eigentlich ein Blick auf Deutschlands Landkarte, um zu sehen das deine Beschreibungen total an der Realität vorbei laufen und du in einem ziemlichen Lügengebilde lebst, das eben nur Leute einschließt die infrastrukturstarken Gegenden leben und alle anderen ausgeschlossen werden und zwar ziemlich mutwillig, weil sie anscheinend nicht deinen Lebensentwurf teilen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mach sich schlau, in solchen Gebieten in Deutschland leben rund 30 Millionen Leute, man kann bei dir nur nooch den Kopf schütteln, vor allen dingen wie schlau du dich verkaufst und im Endeffekt, dann keine Ahnung hast.



Ist das eine Beleidigung, um die sich die Moderation kümmern soll oder lieferst du eine Quelle und Belege?

Letzteres würde mich sehr überraschen, denn von Einwohnern Deutschlands leben alleine 49468346 in Städten mit über 20000 Einwohnern, was mehr als groß genug für eine gute ÖPV-Anbindung ist. (10/10 probehalber geprüfte Orte <25000 haben sogar einen Bahnhof, auch wenn es je nach Topographie und Alter sicherlich auch einige geben wird, für die eine Busanbindung das höchste der Gefühle ist.) Wenn, wie von dir suggeriert, 30 Millionen komplett auf dem Land leben, wo nicht einmal stündlich ein Bus fährt, also typischerweise in Ansiedlungen <500 Leuten, dann bleiben nur 3,5 Millionen Deutsche für den Gemeinden zwischen 500 und 20000, aber von denen gibt es weitaus mehr als ein paar tausend.




Lotto schrieb:


> Der Sprit ist nahezu überall günstiger als hierzulande.



Niederlande: 1,79
Dänemark: 1,65
Italien: 1,61
Frankreich: 1,54
Deutschland: 1,53
Schweiz: 1,53

Also ich will jetzt nicht gerade sagen, dass es woanders viel teurer ist (wenn die Reisesaison richtig losgeht, wird man an italienischen Autobahnen aber sicherlich wieder die 2,xx erreichen), aber von "überall günstiger" kann nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein. Deutlich billiger wird es nur Richtung Osten, aber mit Ausnahme von den Österreichern (südöstlich) sind dort auch die Löhne deutlich niedriger.




> Also nein er ist nicht zu billig, er ist eigentlich zu teuer.



Verbrauch und Klima sprechen klar eine andere Sprache.



> Komischerweise können sich z.B. in Hamburg genug Leute Häuser zu horrenden Preisen leisten. Für mich selber auch unerschwinglich, aber anscheind gibt es ja genug liquide Käufer auf die das nicht zutrifft, sonst würd es ja keiner kaufen.



Ich weiß nicht, was du als "genug" bezeichnest, aber für mich ist die Bezugsgröße bei Wohnmöglichkeiten die Masse derjenigen, die irgendwo wohnen müssen. Und ein paar tausend bis zehntausend Bonzen mögen "genug" sein, um einen ganzen Landstrich mit Häuschen zuzukleinern, aber derartige Wohnverhältnisse sind garantiert nicht für "genug" der gut 5 Millionen Menschen im Großraum Hamburg erschwinglich, damit sowas wohnstatistisch irgend eine Rolle spielen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Außerdem was kostet Parken in Bahnhofsnähe für 3 Tage?


Bei mir am Bahnhof? Gar nichts, keinen Cent.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Also für 384km und vielleicht 4 Stunden Autofahrt, soll ich mir 6,75 bis 7 Stunden mit den Öffis, Bahn, Autoabholung etc. ans Bein binden?


Ist dir dein Urlaub ein paar Stunden mehr Fahrtzeit nicht wert?^^


Don-71 schrieb:


> das Panzermuseum in Koblenz war ein Ausflugsziel von uns


Boah meine Fresse, lerne die richtigen Begriffe zu nutzen. Wenn man in Deutschland von einem Panzermuseum spricht dann ist das in Munster. Das was du meinst ist eine Wehrtechnische Lehrsammlung.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Parkplätze für Autos, die gibt an Flughäfen, aber nicht an Bahnhöfen.


Ach dann bilde ich mir die riesigen Parkhäuser an den Bahnhöfen an denen ich vorbei fahre immer nur ein. Ach so!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist nicht jeder gewillt sich mal eben die Kosten für eine Autovermietung ans Bein zu binden, wenn er selber ein Auto hat.


Es geht ja eben darum, dass man sich für das notwendige ein Auto kauft das so groß ist um den Alltag zu erfüllen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Über 40% der Bevölkerung leben in Städten mit 19999 Einwohnern und weniger und nochmal 18,52% leben in Städten von 49999 zu 20000 Einwohner.


Donni das war nicht die Frage!
Meine Ex wohnt in nem 2000 Seelendorf und hat trotzdem ne stündliche Bahnverbindung direkt nach Berlin Mitte.
Ein paar Meter weiter ist ein 3000 Einwohner Dorf mit S Bahn Verbindung nach München.

Das nach Einwohnern aufzuschlüsseln ist sorry dämlich!


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist dir dein Urlaub ein paar Stunden mehr Fahrtzeit nicht wert?^^


Das waren Wochenendausflüge und nein wenn ich Hin und Rückfahrt zusammenrechne verschwende ich keine 6 Stunden Lebenszeit plus Stress für so eine Nummer, in der ich andere produktive Sachen machen kann, als mir den Hintern in öffentlichen Verkehrmitteln platt zu sitzen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach dann bilde ich mir die riesigen Parkhäuser an den Bahnhöfen an denen ich vorbei fahre immer nur ein. Ach so!


Hier in Hannover gibt es 2 und die Kosten mehr als 10€ pro Tag eher 15-20€


Sparanus schrieb:


> Donni das war nicht die Frage!
> Meine Ex wohnt in nem 2000 Seelendorf und hat trotzdem ne stündliche Bahnverbindung direkt nach Berlin Mitte.
> Ein paar Meter weiter ist ein 3000 Einwohner Dorf mit S Bahn Verbindung nach München.
> 
> Das nach Einwohnern aufzuschlüsseln ist sorry dämlich!


Nein es gibt Hinweise darauf, wie die Realität ist. Selbst ich mit einer Straßenentfernung von 25km bis zum Hannover HBF, brauche mit einer sehr guten Anbindung mehr als 0,75 Stunden, um auf dem Gleis zu stehen, eher schon 60min.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das eine Beleidigung, um die sich die Moderation kümmern soll oder lieferst du eine Quelle und Belege?


Das ist meine Meinung über dich, quer über alle Politikbereiche. Du kannst das gerne melden, tue dir keinen Zwang an!

Ach ja hier noch eine Quelle








						„Dauerhafte Strukturkrise“: 13 Millionen Menschen leben in strukturschwachen Regionen
					

Viele Städte in Deutschland erleben einen wirtschaftlichen Boom. Doch Millionen Menschen in strukturschwachen Regionen haben davon wenig – und das ist nicht nur ein ostdeutsches Problem.




					www.faz.net
				




Zitat:


> Die „solide Mitte“ Deutschlands bilden laut der Studie Kreise und Städte vor allem in ländlichen Gebieten Westdeutschlands. Diese Regionen zählen 32,8 Millionen Einwohner.





> In dynamischen Groß- und Mittelstädten wie München und Hamburg, aber auch Jena oder Frankfurt an der Oder leben laut der Studie 22,7 Millionen Menschen. Das starke Umland von Städten zählt weitere 13,7 Millionen. Damit leben der Untersuchung zufolge rund 36,4 Millionen Menschen in Wohlstandsregionen, zu denen auch die meisten ostdeutschen Städte gehören.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> andere produktive Sachen machen kann, als mir den Hintern in öffentlichen Verkehrmitteln platt zu sitzen.


Was denn? Deine mäßigen Argumente hier zu posten? 

Kannst Du im Zug besser.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was denn? Deine mäßigen Argumente hier zu posten?
> 
> Kannst Du im Zug besser.


Meine Argumente sind ziemlich stark, sonst würden die Grünen nicht seit 10 Jahren immer wieder vom Umfrageweltmeister zum Bettvorleger mutieren, denn in der Wahlkabine zählt letztendlich für die Leute am Meisten das eigene Portemonnaie und eine gewisse Freiheit.


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2021)

Nicht dieses Mal, der grüne Wechsel kommt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> DAS war meine Aussage. DU hast dem ausdrücklich wiedersprochen und noch hinterhergesetzt, dass Hartzer deutlich weniger bekommen sollen als Niedriglöhner


Aber nicht weil Hartzer zuviel bekommen, sondern die *Vollzeit* Arbeitenden zu wenig.
Ich unterscheide zwischen geringfügiger Beschäftigung wie z.B. ein 450 Euro Job und Vollzeitarbeit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Zumindest nicht in dieser Form, nämlich bezogen auf ein und dieselbe Person/das gleiche "Man". Das ist meine Aussage: Der Staat soll HartzIV nicht kürzen, sondern dafür sorgen, dass das Einkommen bei zusätzlicher Arbeit angemessen steigt. Du dagegen sagst, dass man Arbeit für geringen Lohn + Zuschuss Abschaffen soll. Ein Mindestlohn gibt nicht an, was jeder bekommt, sondern er ist eine Grenze, unterhalb derer man keinen Job anbieten darf.


Ich habe nicht geschrieben das man das abschaffen soll. Ich habe geschrieben das bei geringfügigen Beschäftigungen eben aufgestockt werden muß. Aber wenn jemand Vollzeit arbeitet angemessen bezahlt werden soll. Und ja der Mindestlohn sollte auf 12 Euro erhöht werden.
Das wurde von Renten - und Finanzexperten ja vorgerechnet und hatte ich hier schon paarmal erwähnt: damit man im Alter nicht in Armut landet wenn man sein ganzes Leben z.B. im Niedriglohnbereich gearbeitet hat.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht nur im Sozialismus, wo der Staat selbst bezahlt. Aber er kann schlecht bestimmen, was andere Leute (inkl. Unternehmer) mit ihrem Geld machen.


Nö. Der Mindestlohn ist ja das beste Beispiel das das geht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck dir mal an, was eine Erzieherin oder ein Einzelhandelskaufman zum Teil verdienen. Da ist definitiv kein "weiter" Abstand dazwischen und wenn man den Mindestlohn deutlich anhebt, liegt er zum Teil sogar darüber.


Wenn jemand 10 Euro die Stunde verdient bei 40 Stunden die Woche sind das 1600 Euro Brutto im Monat.
Netto sind das 1000-1200 Euro ( je nach Steuerklasse).  Das ist nicht gerade viel.
Besonders wenn man alleine lebt und noch eine Wohnung bezahlen muß. Sagen wir 600 Euro warm für die Wohnung (50-60 qm²). Das sind 500 Euro die übrig bleiben, wenn er 1100 Euro Netto bekommt. Davon muß er alles andere bezahlen. Dann bleibt ihm nur noch das aufstocken. Und das finde ich nicht gerecht wenn man *Vollzeit* arbeitet.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Argumente sind ziemlich stark, sonst würden die Grünen nicht seit 10 Jahren immer wieder vom Umfrageweltmeister zum Bettvorleger mutieren, denn in der Wahlkabine zählt letztendlich für die Leute am Meisten das eigene Portemonnaie und eine gewisse Freiheit.


Dass die Deutschen lieber Rechts als Freiheit wählen sollte doch bekannt sein und wenn es mal zum Schwur kommen sollte wird die Union wie ihre Vorgängerpartei einknicken und die nächste Diktatur unterstützen. So sind Konservative halt. 

Ach ja erkläre mir was die Vorratsdatenspeicherung mit Freiheit zu tun hat. Oder Uploadfilter, die ja überhaupt nicht kommen werden... 

Freiheit. 

Denkst du nur von der Zapfsäule bis zum Tankdeckel?


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Das Niveau sinkt aber rapide.
Wir können uns ja alle glücklich Schätzen über deine politischen Weisheiten und Vermutungen, ohne jegliche Belege, was wäre Deutschland ohne sie!
Ich verabschiede mich hier langsam, leider kann man an dir und deiner Generation hier im Forum sehen,, wie sich wieder Ideologie ihre Bahn bricht, es kommen schlimme Zeiten mit eurer Generation auf uns zu, man kann nur hoffen das es genügend Leute gibt, die sich nicht auf diesen ideologischen Pfad begeben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Denkst du nur von der Zapfsäule bis zum Tankdeckel?


Ich denke an mein tägliches Leben und die Freiheit zu entscheiden, wann, wie und wohin ich mich ohne Einschränkungen von Ideologen bewegen will und kann.


seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht dieses Mal, der grüne Wechsel kommt.


Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass man jetzt "nach" Corona, einen Wahlkampf, basierend auf individuellen Einschränkungen gewinnen kann?
Eher nicht mal ansatzweise und das spiegeln die Umfragen ja auch wieder.


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2021)

Ich bin mir sicher, denn Corona hat gezeigt, was alles verzichtbar ist.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, denn Corona hat gezeigt, was alles verzichtbar ist.


Du vergisst dabei irgendwie nur, den Zwang auf grund einer Pandemie und das hat teilwise schon zu Gewalt geführt und einer wiedererstarkten FDP auf 12%. Und jetzt glaubst du ernsthaft die Leute wählen freiwillig Selbstbeschränkung?
Kannst du meinetwegen glauben, ich wette eine erhebliche Summe dagegen!


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2021)

Ich auf jeden Fall. Schon alleine die Ruhe durch den reduzierten Flugverkehr will ich erhalten. Wir brauchen viel mehr Verbote in Deutschland, damit sich die Leute moralisch richtig verhalten.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich auf jeden Fall. Schon alleine die Ruhe durch den reduzierten Flugverkehr will ich erhalten. Wir brauchen viel mehr Verbote in Deutschland, damit sich die Leute moralisch richtig verhalten.


Dann bist du in der Parlamentarischen Demokratie höchstwahrscheinlich falsch.


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich denke an mein tägliches Leben und die Freiheit zu entscheiden, wann, wie und wohin ich mich ohne Einschränkungen von Ideologen bewegen will und kann.


Man liest nur "ich ich ich".
Das muss diese christliche Nächstenliebe sein die vom C in der CDU suggeriert wird. Das ist halt der empathische Unterschied, du denkst nur daran wie es DIR gut geht, viele viele andere denken den Schritt weiter und haben kein Problem damit sich minimal einzuschränken damit es allen besser geht.

Du quatscht immer nur von Ideologie, als wärs das Schutzschild mit dem du dich vor den Problemen dieser Zeit drücken kannst. Wie ein kleines Kind dass die Hand vor die Augen hält und sagt, ich kann dich nicht sehen, also kannst du mich auch nicht sehen.
Fakt ist und bleibt, die CDU geht mit ihrem Wahlprogramm keines der wichtigen Themen an. Weder Klimaschutz, noch Mobilitätswende, noch Umverteilung. Und weil du eine einzige Sache richtig siehst, nämlich, dass freiwillige Einschränkung nicht funktioniert - offensichtlich auch dank Charaktere wie Dir - muss es eine Wende in der Politik geben.

Was dabei auf der Strecke bleibt: Die CDU hat z.b. den Spritpreis erhöht, ohne dem Bürger was zurück zu geben, schürt aber gleichzeitig die Angst davor, was mit dem Preis passieren würde wenn die Grünen im Herbst gewinnen. Dass die Grünen aber ein Modell vorgestellt haben, dass den Bürger an anderer Stelle entlastet, je nach CO2 Einsparung, dass wird weder erwähnt, noch wirds wahrgenommen.

Du redest ständig schlecht über Sparanus Generation und hältst Ihm Ideologie vor. Dir muss man vorwerfen, dass du zu einer Generation gehört, der nichts wichtiger ist als den mittelmäßigen Status Quo zu erhalten, die so Ideen- Kraft- und Mutlos ist, soviel Angst davor hat, das Veränderung immer als was negatives wahrgenommen wird, eine Generation die sowenig Innovation hervorbringt, dass die wichtigste Deutsche Erfindung der letzten 20 Jahre eine Abschalteinrichtung in Dieselfahrzeugen war.
Oder anders gesagt, wenn es darum geht Zukunft zu gestalten, dann sind du und deine Pappenheimer wie der Fuchs der auf die Hühner aufpassen soll. Hört auf Ausflüchte zu finden warum etwas nicht gehen soll und fangt endlich an über die Lösungsvorschläge die auf dem Tisch liegen nachzudenken.

Wenn du extremistische Ideologien sehen willst, dann schau nach Thüringen. Welch Zufall, das ausgerechnet in dem  Bundesland, das als rechte Hochburg gilt, Hans Georg Maaßen für die CDU bei der Bundestagswahl kandidiert.  Ich weiß, der sagt nie so radikale Sachen wie Kurzstreckenflüge unterbinden, oder Co2 Steuer rauf, oder Fahrradwege ausbauen, deswegen haben Du und deine Generation auch kein Problem mit dem Hannes.
Immerhin, der weiß eben was deine Ideologiefreien Parteifreunde so lesen wollen: 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1401214411612868611

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass CDU & FDP eine gute Bundestagswahl hinlegen. Gerade die FDP wird sich über Wechelwähler der AfD freuen dürfen, bzw. über einen Zuwachs an Personen die gegen die Coronapolitik der Regierung waren, jetzt aber erkennen, dass die Menschen mit Reichskriegsflagge auf der Demo vllt doch keine besorgten Bürger waren. Und auch hier wieder, die komplette Orientierung aufs Gestern bei maximaler Ignoranz für das Morgen. Dann behalten wir vllt noch 10 Jahre unseren Status Quo und legen damit die Grundsteine für das zukünftige Versagen des Landes, wir sind ja noch nicht weit genug abgehängt. Von wegen Innovationsland, Corona hat doch gezeigt wie marode Deutschland geworden ist, wie dringend wir uns neu erfinden müssen.

Glaubst du nicht?








						Spahn
					

Spahn




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Oh, Spahn sieht keinen Handlungsbedarf? Achja, mein Fehler, klassische CDU Kompetenz, Fremde ausbeuten, damit wir an unserem System nichts ändern müssen, dafür wird man von reaktionären alten weißen Männern mit rassistisch / sexistischen Tendenzen einfach trotz schallender Inkompetenz einfach wiedergewählt.

Immer so weiter, ausbeuten was geht. Menschen, Ressourcen, die Natur - bis das eines Tages nicht mehr möglich ist und dann stehen wir alternativlos vor dem Abgrund. Aber keine Sorge, deine Generation hat dann längst ins Gras gebissen, von der musst du Dir darüber ja keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann bist du in der Parlamentarischen Demokratie höchstwahrscheinlich falsch.



Warum? Gibt doch schon viele demokratisch entschiedene Verbote in Deutschland. Warum soll ein Tempolimit oder ein Verbot von Kurzstreckenflügen da undemokratisch sein, wenn es im Parlament schlossen wird?


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niederlande: 1,79
> Dänemark: 1,65
> Italien: 1,61
> Frankreich: 1,54
> ...


Ich will Dir ja nicht in die Parade fahren, aber Super E5 kostet zur Zeit in meiner ländlichen Umgebung
1,58 EUR/l.
Da liegen nur drei Länder Deiner Liste drüber.

Und im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern ist das teuer:
https://de.globalpetrolprices.com/gasoline_prices/ .

Für ein Land mit riesengroßer petrolchemischer Industrie sogar zu teuer.
Wir liegen da immer in den letzten 5% der Preisspitze.

Es wäre schön, wenn die Milliarden auch mal in die defekten Straßen gesteckt würden ... .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verbrauch und Klima sprechen klar eine andere Sprache.


Ähem, den Verbrauch könnten die Dieselautos verringern, wenn man VW mal so richtig in den Allerwertesten getreten hätte.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja hier noch eine Quelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Osten geht die Sonne auf.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen viel mehr Verbote in Deutschland, damit sich die Leute moralisch richtig verhalten.


Wenn man mit Argumenten nichts erreicht, werden Verbote erlassen und die Ärmsten bestraft.
Was für eine hiter.otzige Einstellung!

Aber wenn es um den eigenen Benz geht, da sieht die Sache anders aus:
https://auto-presse.de/bildergalerie.php?newsid=216503  (der alte).








						Mit Dienstwagen in die Klimakrise
					

Einmal pro Jahr bewertet die Deutsche Umwelthilfe Fahrverhalten und CO2-Ausstoß von Berufspolitikern. Ziemlich am Ende des Rankings steht dieses Mal der grüne Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Da darf der Steuerzahler schon mal 100.000 EUR hinlegen für seinen Monarchen.

Der neue soll etwas kleiner sein, aber da gibt es noch keine zuverlässigen Quellen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei mir am Bahnhof? Gar nichts, keinen Cent.


Siehste mal.
Wir haben keinen Bahnhof mehr.

Unrentabel, hat die Bahn gesagt.
Dann darf ich 20 km bis in die Kreisstadt fahren.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man in Deutschland von einem Panzermuseum spricht dann ist das in Munster.


In Sinsheim stehen auch noch so ein paar Eisentiere rum. 
Und noch viele andere interesannte Technik (TU 144, Concorde, Ju 52, Lamborghini Miura, ...).


Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Ex wohnt in nem 2000 Seelendorf und hat trotzdem ne stündliche Bahnverbindung direkt nach Berlin Mitte.
> Ein paar Meter weiter ist ein 3000 Einwohner Dorf mit S Bahn Verbindung nach München.


Man kann Großstädte und ihr Einzugsgebiet nun mal so überhaupt nicht mit den anderen Gebieten vergleichen.

Das zeigt doch die Karte von Don-71 ganz deutlich, wenn ich des Kartenlesens noch mächtig bin.

Es gibt Landstriche, da gibt es nicht mal eine Autobahn in den nächsten 30km, geschweige denn einen Bahnhof:
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/salzwedel/westaltmaerker-fahren-weitesten-10046278.html .


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> man kann nur hoffen das es genügend Leute gibt, die sich nicht auf diesen ideologischen Pfad begeben.


Du hast lieber diese Leute hier:








						Junge Union München-Nord
					

Junge Union München-Nord. Gefällt 26.209 Mal · 1.900 Personen sprechen darüber. Meinungsstarker Kreisverband der Jungen Union




					www.facebook.com
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich denke an mein tägliches Leben und die Freiheit zu entscheiden, wann, wie und wohin ich mich ohne Einschränkungen von Ideologen bewegen will und kann.


Aber, dass deine Verbindungsdaten gespeichert werden sollst findest du in Ordnung?
Dass die CSU gegen die Homoehe klagen wollte fandest du bestimmt auch in Ordnung.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, den Verbrauch könnten die Dieselautos verringern, wenn man VW mal so richtig in den Allerwertesten getreten hätte.


Ja den Lupo 3L wollte niemand kaufen...


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann darf ich 20 km bis in die Kreisstadt fahren.


Was hab ich geschrieben?  Weiter als 30km zum nächsten Regionalbahnhof hat man es wahrscheinlich nicht. 20<30 passt


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> In Sinsheim stehen auch noch so ein paar Eisentiere rum.


Ist trotzdem kein Panzermuseum


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man kann Großstädte und ihr Einzugsgebiet nun mal so überhaupt nicht mit den anderen Gebieten vergleichen.


Er hat das ganze halt nach Einwohnern aufgeschlüsselt.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das zeigt doch die Karte von Don-71 ganz deutlich, wenn ich des Kartenlesens noch mächtig bin.


Offiziere können doch keine Karten lesen 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt Landstriche, da gibt es nicht mal eine Autobahn in den nächsten 30km, geschweige denn einen Bahnhof:


Ja, aber leben da 30 Millionen Menschen? Eher nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du redest ständig schlecht über Sparanus Generation und hältst Ihm Ideologie vor. Dir muss man vorwerfen, dass du zu einer Generation gehört, der nichts wichtiger ist als den mittelmäßigen Status Quo zu erhalten, die so Ideen- Kraft- und Mutlos ist, soviel Angst davor hat, das Veränderung immer als was negatives wahrgenommen wird, eine Generation die sowenig Innovation hervorbringt, dass die wichtigste Deutsche Erfindung der letzten 20 Jahre eine Abschalteinrichtung in Dieselfahrzeugen war.
> Oder anders gesagt, wenn es darum geht Zukunft zu gestalten, dann sind du und deine Pappenheimer wie der Fuchs der auf die Hühner aufpassen soll. Hört auf Ausflüchte zu finden warum etwas nicht gehen soll und fangt endlich an über die Lösungsvorschläge die auf dem Tisch liegen nachzudenken.


Ja ist klar, bei deiner Arroganz war auch nichts anderes zu erwarten!
Die Generation die als eine von zwei komplett die Wiedervereinigung bezahlt hat (30 Jahre), die Generation die mit die Finanzkrise überwunden hat und maßgeblich den Wohlstand der letzten 12 Jahre erschaffen hat, der den höchsten Status Quo auf dieser Erde bedeutet, neben vielleicht noch 4-5 anderen Kleinstaaten (ohne Bodenschätze) und die Generation die mit diesem Wohlstand mit ermöglichte, dass Deutschland wohl mit am Besten und sozialsten durch die Pandemie gekommen ist und genügend vorhanden ist, erfolgreich darauf aufzubauen.
Ja ich sehe schon eine absolute Angst Generation, die nichts ´geleistet hat und nur an sich selbst denkt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber leben da 30 Millionen Menschen? Eher nicht.


Es steht schwarz auf weiß im Artikel der FAZ und man kann es anhand der Karte mehr als deutlich sehen, auch wenn du und andere schlicht die Fakten nicht wahrhaben möchten.
Alleine die Vorstellung das Leute bei einem Wochenendausflug eventuell 6 Stunden mehr Fahrzeit und wesentlich mehr Stress in Kauf nehmen sollen in deiner ideologischen Blase, ist ziemlich absurd.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2021)

Ach, das hatte ich fast vergessen...


Eckism schrieb:


> Alleine schon, weil ich keine Kinder produziert haben ist mein ökologischer Fußabdruck besser als bei Vätern und Müttern.


Überleg dir mal wenn jeder so denken würde. Erstens sind Kinder wichtig für den Fortbestand unserer Art und zweitens bezahlen sie u.a. deine Rente. Zumal hat Deutschland ein Demografieproblem und es gibt mehr Ältere als Jüngere. Deswegen sollte man eigentlich (auch gesamtgesellschaftlich gesehen) über jeden Nachwuchs froh sein.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ach, das hatte ich fast vergessen...
> 
> Überleg dir mal wenn jeder so denken würde. Erstens sind Kinder wichtig für den Fortbestand unserer Art und zweitens bezahlen sie u.a. deine Rente. Zumal hat Deutschland ein Demografieproblem und es gibt mehr Ältere als Jüngere. Deswegen sollte man eigentlich (auch gesamtgesellschaftlich gesehen) über jeden Nachwuchs froh sein.


Meine Rente bezahlen die Kinder nicht.
Ich hat's mir auch anders vorgestellt, aber jetzt ist das mit den Kindern auch zu spät...


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Offiziere können doch keine Karten lesen


Zu meiner Zeit wesentlich besser, als die Fußtruppen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber leben da 30 Millionen Menschen? Eher nicht.


Doch.
Es gibt tatsächlich Dörfer in Deutschland.

Wer's mal richtig erleben will, fährt nach Salzwedel.
Da gibt es in weitem Umkreis nicht mal eine Autobahn.

Wir machen immer SG-Treffen etwas weiter oben bei Wittenberge und Umgebung.
Da fährst Du 20km mitten durch die Steppe.

Es stehen zwar noch ein paar Kiefern im Sandmeer, aber Ferverkehrsstraßen gibt es da nur sehr wenige.
Bahnhöfe überhaupt nicht.



Eckism schrieb:


> Meine Rente bezahlen die Kinder nicht.



Deine nicht, aber meine.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> die Generation die mit die Finanzkrise überwunden hat


Verursacht, das Wort heißt verursacht


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es steht schwarz auf weiß im Artikel der FAZ und man kann es anhand der Karte mehr als deutlich sehen, auch wenn du und andere schlicht die Fakten nicht wahrhaben möchten.


Was steht da? Da kommt nicht einmal das Wort Bahnhof vor. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Alleine die Vorstellung das Leute bei einem Wochenendausflug eventuell 6 Stunden mehr Fahrzeit und wesentlich mehr Stress in Kauf nehmen sollen in deiner ideologischen Blase, ist ziemlich absurd.


Ähm ja, wenn du Recht hättest würde niemand Flixbus nutzen sondern alle würden nur die Bahn nehmen


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer's mal richtig erleben will, fährt nach Salzwedel.
> Da gibt es in weitem Umkreis nicht mal eine Autobahn.


Bahnhof mit 4 Bahnsteigen. Richtige Geisterstadt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bahnhof mit 4 Bahnsteigen. Richtige Geisterstadt.


Langsam wird es zur Krümelkackerei.

Korrektur: das ist es schon lange.
Man will Sachen nicht verstehen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Nein, ich sprach von Orten die so abgehängt sind, dass es in 30km keinen Bahnhof gibt.
Hab grad mal ein paar Bundeswehrstandorte die im nichts liegen angesehen.
Selbst in Panker hat man nur 13km zum nächsten Bahnhof und der Ort ist tot!

Klar braucht man an solchen Orten ein Auto, aber was für eins? Da reicht was kleines.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer's mal richtig erleben will, fährt nach Salzwedel.
> Da gibt es in weitem Umkreis nicht mal eine Autobahn.


Es gibt 7-8 große Gebiete in Deutschland sehr ähnlich zu Salzwedel, man muss sich das nur mal auf der Karte wirklich anschauen wollen.
Mecklenburg Vorpommern, das Gebiet der Lüneburgerheide links von Salzwedel, das riesen Gebiet Padderborn- Isalohn- Gießen - Kassel, Fulda- .Bayreuth - Schweinfurt- Hof- Regensburg, Würzburg- Nürnberg- Heilbronn-Augsburg und noch einige etwas kleinere


Sparanus schrieb:


> Verursacht, das Wort heißt verursacht


Ja klar mit Mitte 30 und  vielleicht 10-15 Jahren in der Arbeitswelt, hat diese Generation an den Schaltstellen der Macht diese Krise verursacht?!
Man muss sich echt fragen was du so zu dir nimmst, aber das hat man ja schon bei deinem Post 1111 gemerkt,





						Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread
					

Alle Techniker hier haben schallend gelacht. :lol: Ich hab's bis hier gehört.  Ja , ich habe auch laut lachen müssen als ich diesen Bullshit gelesen habe .  Anscheinend bezieht "Whispercat " sein "Wissen" von der YouTube - Universität oder von "alternativen Medien" wie den Hildmann - Naidoo -...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



das anscheinend einiges im Argen liegt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar braucht man an solchen Orten ein Auto, aber was für eins? Da reicht was kleines.



Was reicht und was nicht, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Isalohn


Iserlohn? Da hatte ich mal eine und....
Bin mit der Bahn hin gefahren, einmal umsteiegn von mir zu Hause (Düsseldorf)


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar mit Mitte 30 und vielleicht 10-15 Jahren in der Arbeitswelt, hat diese Generation an den Schaltstellen der Macht diese Krise verursacht?!


Mitverursacht 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was reicht und was nicht, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Warum darf ich dann keinen Privatjet bei mir landen, die ganzen Fußgänger belegen die Kack Flight hier. Da wäre wunderbar Platz für ein kleines privates Flugzeug.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum darf ich dann keinen Privatjet bei mir landen, die ganzen Fußgänger belegen die Kack Flight hier. Da wäre wunderbar Platz für ein kleines privates Flugzeug.



Ich verstehe deinen Beitrag nicht. Was genau möchtest du mir sagen?


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Das ich, ich, ich macht keinen Sinn.
Btw
Warum sagt unser freiheitsliebender Don nie was zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung oder zu Uploadfiltern?


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mitverursacht


In deiner Fantasie, du solltest dringend das Zeug wechseln, weil du anscheinend nicht mehr wirklich die Realität abbilden kannst!
Wieviel Leute sind doch gleich nach 15 Jahren Arbeitswelt mit Lehre, 7-10 Jahren mit Uniabschluss in Toppositionen?
Und wieviel Zeit hatten sie davor, auf so etwas Einfluss zu nehmen?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Iserlohn? Da hatte ich mal eine und....
> Bin mit der Bahn hin gefahren, einmal umsteiegn von mir zu Hause (Düsseldorf)


Hier kann man schon wieder sehen, dass du null, absolut null verstanden hast worum es geht, was ich geschrieben und ausgedrückt habe. Leseverständnis 6-, einfach mal herum trollen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2021)

Die persönliche Freiheit des Einzelnen macht keinen Sinn? 

Wenn das deine Einstellung ist, bist du vermutlich in Deutschland einfach nur falsch.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In deiner Fantasie, du solltest dringend das Zeug wechseln, weil du anscheinend nicht mehr wirklich die Realität abbilden kannst!


Ach auch die sind Räder im Getriebe gewesen 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier kann man schon wieder sehen, dass du null, absolut null verstanden hast worum es geht, was ich geschrieben und ausgedrückt habe. Leseverständnis 6-, einfach mal herum trollen!


Doch es geht um Infrastrukturtechnisch abgehängte Regionen oder hast du das Thema plötzlich gewechselt 

Und äußer dich mal zu den anderen Themen #freiheit


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die persönliche Freiheit des Einzelnen macht keinen Sinn?


Deine Definition von Freiheit jedenfalls nicht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Einstellung ist, bist du vermutlich in Deutschland einfach nur falsch.


Du bist schon richtig, halt nur in der falschen Zeit...


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, ich sprach von Orten die so abgehängt sind, dass es in 30km keinen Bahnhof gibt.
> Hab grad mal ein paar Bundeswehrstandorte die im nichts liegen angesehen.
> Selbst in Panker hat man nur 13km zum nächsten Bahnhof


Warst Du schon mal in Eggesin, der Panzerhölle?
Alle meine Panzerfahrer haben mit Schrecken aus der Kaserne berichtet.
Da hielten früher nur Züge mit grüner Fracht.
Jetzt scheint da wenigstens die Regionalbahn zu fahren im 1-2 Stundentakt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar braucht man an solchen Orten ein Auto, aber was für eins? Da reicht was kleines.


Das stimmt allerdings.
Ein E-Auto mit 100kW Leistung und weniger gibt es ja fast nicht.
Und wenn, sieht es so aus, als wenn der Leo zweimal drauf gedreht hätte.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch es geht um Infrastrukturtechnisch abgehängte Regionen oder hast du das Thema plötzlich gewechselt


Ich habe ein Gebiet auf der Karte mit Eckpunkten beschrieben, aber das ist anscheinend zu hoch für dich!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und äußer dich mal zu den anderen Themen #freiheit


Du schreibst mir doch nicht wirklich vor, wie ich Freiheit definiere und zu was ich mich äußere?!


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Definition von Freiheit jedenfalls nicht.



Meine Definition ist das Grundgesetz. Und nachdem kann ich mir auch einen SUV oder Sportwagen kaufen und muss kein Kleinwagen nehmen, nur weil jemand meint, dass das für mich reicht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist schon richtig, halt nur in der falschen Zeit...



Angesichts der Vorliebe viele Deutscher für Verbote und Drangsalierungen hast du damit vermutlich recht.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Definition von Freiheit jedenfalls nicht.


Falls dir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist, lebst du in einer induvidualistisch geprägten Gesellschaft, ein Gegenentwurf dazu, ist die gemeinschaftlich geprägte Gesellschaft der demokratisch asiatischen Staaten, die haben wir hier aber nicht!

Art 2​(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.
(2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Warst Du schon mal in Eggesin, der Panzerhölle?


Nein, da landet man als Luftwaffe eher nicht^^


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Jetzt scheint da wenigstens die Regionalbahn zu fahren im 1-2 Stundentakt.


Ja und den Takt zu erhöhen ist das geringste Problem.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein E-Auto mit 100kW Leistung und weniger gibt es ja fast nicht.


Warum soll man auch niedrigere Leistung verbrauen? Bei Elektromotoren ist da ja was vollkommen anderes als bei Verbrennern was Baugröße etc angeht.
Ansonsten finde ich so nen Fiat 500 Elektro ganz nett, auch wenn es noch kleiner gehen würde.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Gebiet auf der Karte mit Eckpunkten beschrieben, aber das ist anscheinend zu hoch für dich!


Du hast verschiedene Städte in ganz Deutschland genannt (oft falsch geschrieben sogar) und keine Körper Gebiete aufgezeigt.
Auch dort, wo sind es mehr als 30km zum nächsten Regiobahnhof?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du schreibst mir doch nicht wirklich vor, wie ich Freiheit definiere und zu was ich mich äußere?!


Nene deine Definition von Freiheit will ich nicht bestimmen, aber wie passen deine Definition von Freiheit und eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung zusammen? Das solltest du erklären können.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Falls dir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist, lebst du in einer induvidualistisch geprägten Gesellschaft, ein Gegenentwurf dazu, ist die gemeinschaftlich geprägte Gesellschaft der demokratisch asiatischen Staaten, die haben wir hier aber nicht!


Das sagt ausgerechnet das Individuum dessen Partei Homosexuellen die Hochzeit verbieten wollte. Freiheit! (außer für Homos)
Das sagt ausgerechnet die Person, dessen Partei sowas wie ein Tanzverbot an bestimmten Tagen geil findet. Freiheit!

Also es ist okay, wenn durch CDU Gesetzgebung jemand eine Strafe bekommt wenn er an Tag X Film X vorführt weil Film X auf ner doofen Liste ist? Das ist deine freiheitliche Ansicht? Du willst uns doch wohl ganz gehörig verarschen!

Die Union ist die größte Verbotspartei die es in der Bundesdeutschen Politik je gab.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Post durchließt und auch noch die Likes miteinberechnet, kann man sehen woran dieses Land krankt und das es wohl noch wesentlich schlimmer wird mit der Spaltung!
> 
> 1. Das Auto wird vor allen dingen im ländlichen Bereich gebraucht, wo es weder einen ÖPNV noch eine ausgebaute Bahn gibt.


Und auch du begreifst die Mobilitätswende nicht.   
Das Netz der Bahn muss ja entsprechend ausgebaut werden.
Solange aber so ein Vollidiot wie der Scheuer Verkehrsminister ist, wird das nie passieren.
Daher braucht es einen Politik Wechsel. Je eher, desto besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nene deine Definition von Freiheit will ich nicht bestimmen, aber wie passen deine Definition von Freiheit und eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung zusammen? Das solltest du erklären können.
> 
> Das sagt ausgerechnet das Individuum dessen Partei Homosexuellen die Hochzeit verbieten wollte. Freiheit! (außer für Homos)
> Das sagt ausgerechnet die Person, dessen Partei sowas wie ein Tanzverbot an bestimmten Tagen geil findet. Freiheit!
> ...



Mal so eine doofe Frage, aber ist Don irgendwie deine Projektionsfläche für alles, was dir an der CDU nicht gefällt?

Er diskutiert mit dir ein konkretes Thema und du bringst alle möglichen Dinge, die die CDU irgendwann mal erlassen hat.

Und bei keinem der Themen kann ich irgendwie erkennen, dass sich Don diesbezüglich negativ geäußert hat.

Hat Don hier konkret irgendetwas zur Ehe für Alle, dem Tanzverbot an Karfreitag oder der Indizierung von Filmen gepostet? Wenn nein, warum bringst du das ein?


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal so eine doofe Frage, aber ist Don irgendwie deine Projektionsfläche für alles, was dir an der CDU nicht gefällt?


Er sagt halt, dass es ihm um Freiheit geht ist das aber so inkonsequent und unterstützt eine Partei die das Gegenteil macht. Also muss er sich auch alles anhören was die Union gegen die Freiheit macht.

Bei der FDP würde das ganze weitaus weniger funktionieren. Da gäbe es dann andere Kritik.


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja ich sehe schon eine absolute Angst Generation, die [...] nur an sich selbst denkt.


Jupp, das ist exakt deine Generation.
Nach uns die Sinnflut, ist leider sehr sehr passend um diese Geisteshaltung zu beschreiben. Dein Plädoyer ist auch großartig. Nicht zu verstehen, dass es Morgen notwendig wird, das zu erhalten was man Gestern aufgebaut hat. 

Dass Du immer noch im Gestern hängst hat uns doch der Wehrpflicht Absatz in diesem Thread wieder sehr deutlich bewiesen. Wir haben nicht mehr 1984, die Welt hat sich ein ganz klein wenig verändert. Nur ist das halt noch nicht überall angekommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er sagt halt, dass es ihm um Freiheit geht ist das aber so inkonsequent und unterstützt eine Partei die das Gegenteil macht. Also muss er sich auch alles anhören was die Union gegen die Freiheit macht. Bei der FDP würde das ganze weitaus weniger funktionieren. Da gäbe es dann andere Kritik.



Weil jeder zu 100 % alles toll findet, was Partei X so macht?

Vorallem, was wäre die Schlussfolgerung aus deiner "Logik"? Jeder postet erstmal seine Parteipräferenz und bei jedem Thema sagen wir dann "Aha, bei diesem Thema ist dir [... hier einsetzen...] wichtig, aber die Partei die du magst, hat bei diesem anderen Thema ganz anders gehandelt, du bist ein Heuchler und ich muss mich mit deinen Argumente gar nicht mehr auseinandersetzen".


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Ich geh doch auf seine Argumente ein, aber er muss erklären warum er Freiheit mehr über den Benzinpreis (2 Jahre früher) definiert als über gleiche Behandlung von Homosexuellen. 

Er muss seinen Freiheitsbegriff definieren um zu diskutieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, da landet man als Luftwaffe eher nicht^^


Wenn Du zu tief fliegst, schon.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und den Takt zu erhöhen ist das geringste Problem.


Frag da mal den Betreiber.
Aber nicht erschrecken.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum soll man auch niedrigere Leistung verbrauen?


Weil ich nicht mehr brauche.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei Elektromotoren ist da ja was vollkommen anderes als bei Verbrennern was Baugröße etc angeht.
> Ansonsten finde ich so nen Fiat 500 Elektro ganz nett, auch wenn es noch kleiner gehen würde.


Ein stinknormaler Golf würde mir schon reichen.
Aber den id-Aufschlag kann ich mir nicht leisten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nene deine Definition von Freiheit will ich nicht bestimmen,


Ich könnte Dir eine nennen, aber die paßt Dir bestimmt nicht:





						Liste geflügelter Worte/F – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Union ist die größte Verbotspartei die es in der Bundesdeutschen Politik je gab.


Da kenne ich noch ein paar andere.

Die wollen mir das Fahren mit meinem Auto verbieten.
Ich bekomme mein Auto aber nicht vom Parlament, sondern muß es selber kaufen, ohne Diätenbezug.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich geh doch auf seine Argumente ein, aber er muss erklären warum er Freiheit mehr über den Benzinpreis (2 Jahre früher) definiert als über gleiche Behandlung von Homosexuellen.
> 
> Er muss seinen Freiheitsbegriff definieren um zu diskutieren.



Warum bringst du z.B. die Ehe für Alle ein. Gibt es nur einen Anhaltspunkt, dass Don diesbezüglich sich je negativ geäußert hat?

Ich kann da nichts finden. Was du hier machst, ist klassisches argumentum ad hominem, mehr nicht.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum bringst du z.B. die Ehe für Alle ein. Gibt es nur einen Anhaltspunkt, dass Don diesbezüglich sich je negativ geäußert hat?


Vielleicht ist er Homosexuell und will heiraten und darf es nicht und das stinkt ihn an!?
Ich finds auch irgendwo quatsch, das die Leutchen nicht heiraten dürfen, wenn se Bock drauf haben...grundsätzlich ist es mir aber egal, da ich nicht homosexuell bin und sowieso Heiraten kacke finde.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, den Verbrauch könnten die Dieselautos verringern, wenn man VW mal so richtig in den Allerwertesten getreten hätte.


Deutlich weniger als du vielleicht denkst.
Dieselautos verbrauchen im Vergleich zum modernen Turbo-Benziner weniger Sprit in Liter, aber nicht zwingend weniger Energie = produzieren weniger CO2. Diesel Kraftstoff hat halt eine höhere Energiedichte, das hilft dem Klima aber 0,nix . Dazu kam für eine gewisse Zeit dass sich damit einfacher Turbomaschinen bauen lassen (niedrigere Abgastemperatur). Der Restgewinn aus dem Diesel-Zyklus in bestimmten Lastbereiche ist dagegen kaum der Rede wert und gibt es mit "Diesotto" auch schon für Benzinmotoren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Restgewinn aus dem Diesel-Zyklus in bestimmten Lastbereiche ist dagegen kaum der Rede wert und gibt es mit "Diesotto" auch schon für Benzinmotoren.


Ja, aber den baut nur eine Firma.
Und komplizierter, als ein "normaler" Ottomotor ist der auch noch.
Man braucht besseres Material (Verdichtung 1:13) und die Zündung ist noch mals komplizierter, als beim Turbo-Benziner.

Und was bei immer mehr Elektronik im Auto passiert, kannst Du mal meinen Schrauber fragen.
Duck Dich!


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die wollen mir das Fahren mit meinem Auto verbieten.
> Ich bekomme mein Auto aber nicht vom Parlament, sondern muß es selber kaufen, ohne Diätenbezug.



Man will Dir das Autofahren nicht verbieten, man will Anreize schaffen vom Kfz umzusteigen. Dazu gehört auf der einen Seite, dass Kfz insgesamt teurer werden, also über Abgaben, Sprit, etc. Dazu gehört aber auch, Alternativen zur Verfügung zu stellen, also Ausbau ÖPNV, Ausbau Fahrradwege, etc.
Dann wirds immer noch Menschen geben die entweder ein Auto brauchen, oder ein Auto wollen, das Ziel ist aber, dass letztere Gruppe deutlich kleiner wird. Das entlastet den Verkehr deutlich & schont die Umwelt.

Aktuell hat die GroKo den Sprit teurer gemacht ohne den Bürger zu entlasten.
https://www.fr.de/politik/benzinpreis-klimaschutz-gruene-union-brinkhaus-baerbock-90800135.html sollte man z.b. vllt mal lesen.


> Die Grünen fordern im Sinne der neuen Klimaziele der Bundesregierung, den Anstieg vorzuziehen und den CO2-Preis bereits ab 2023 auf 60 Euro pro Tonne zu erhöhen. Zugleich schlagen sie vor, je 75 Euro aus den staatlichen Einnahmen des CO2-Preises an die Bürger zurückzugeben, um soziale Verwerfungen zu vermeiden.



Brinkhaus gibt zu, dass die CDU auch keine Alternative sieht, als den Spritpreis deutlich anzuheben, was aber bei der CDU komplett fehlt sind Konzepte für zukünftige Mobilität. Das ist Augenwischerei fürs Volk, eben weil der letzte Absatz im Artikel den Ausschlag gibt: 


> Die Meinung der Deutschen zur Benzinpreiserhöhung zeichnet ein deutliches Bild: Laut aktuellem ARD-Deutschlandtrend lehnen drei Viertel (75 Prozent) der Deutschen eine Benzinpreiserhöhung ab.


Das ist reine Wahlkampftaktik, nur eben mit dem Nachteil, dass man bei der CDU am Ende TROTZDEM bei der Preiserhöhung landet, nur halt  - statt wie bei den Grünen - überhaupt nicht klar ist, wie der Bürger dafür entlastet werden soll, bzw. wie die Mobilitätswende von statten gegen soll.

Frei nach dem Motto, erst die Wahl gewinnen, dann festlegen. Könnte ne böse Überraschung für viele blauäugige Wähler werden.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er Homosexuell und will heiraten und darf es nicht und das stinkt ihn an!?
> Ich finds auch irgendwo quatsch, das die Leutchen nicht heiraten dürfen, wenn se Bock drauf haben...grundsätzlich ist es mir aber egal, da ich nicht homosexuell bin und sowieso Heiraten kacke finde.


Die Ehe für ALLE ist längst Gesetz, auch mit Stimmen der CDU/CSU!
Warum soll ich mich damit auseinandersetzen, wenn der Käse längst gegessen ist und die eingetragene Lebenspartnerschaft gibt es bereits schon seit 2001. Da das mich aber nie betroffen hat, stand das auf meiner Prio Liste auch nicht wirklich weit oben, vor allen dingen nicht mehr nach 2001!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ich, ich, ich macht keinen Sinn.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Definition von Freiheit jedenfalls nicht.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist schon richtig, halt nur in der falschen Zeit...


Dann fangen wir doch mal kulturell damit an, was sich so hinter dem ich ich ich und der persönlichen Freiheit, nur bezogen auf individual Verkehr alles so verbirgt.

Da wären 4 Millionen Motorräder, wovon wohl so um die 95% als reines Freizeit und Spaßmobil benutz werden, dann haben wir wohl auch Millionen von Dauercampern, Ferienhaus/Datscha oder Kleingartenbesitzer, die zumindesten 6-7 Monate im Jahr ein gewisses Wochenend Dauerpendeln mit dem Auto an den Tag legen. Dann kommen die ganzen Sportler, die zu ihren Veranstaltungen, Punktspielen etc kutschieren, manche wohl auch um die 1 Millionen in Deutschland gleich noch mit Pferdeanhänger, als Freizeit und Sportpferde.
Das sind nur mal ein paar große Gruppen in Deutschland, die mir so spotan einfallen, die auschließlich ihre Freizeitgestaltung auf einem Automobil oder Zweirad ausrichten oder dazu benutzen ihre Freizeit zu leben.


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Ehe für ALLE ist längst Gesetz, auch mit Stimmen der CDU/CSU!


Kann man so betonen, bei 75 Ja zu 225 Nein Stimmen würd ich das ! aber vllt weglassen 
Fun Fact: Es gab insgesamt 226 Nein Stimmen insgesamt. Die eine die nicht aus der CDU kam war... Erika Steinbach.

Aber hey, Unionspolitiker mit Regenbogenfahne, total woke und gar kein Pinkwashing.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kann man so betonen, bei 75 Ja zu 225 Nein Stimmen würd ich das ! aber vllt weglassen


Weil es dir in den Kram passt?
Du hast doch selber die 75 Ja Stimmen aufgezählt, also was soll dein Geschreibsel, wenn ich schreibe auch mit Stimmen der CDU und CSU? Wahrscheinlich fällt dir selber dazu nichts ein!


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil es dir in den Kram passt?
> Du hast doch selber die 75 Ja Stimmen aufgezählt, also was soll dein Geschreibsel, wenn ich schreibe auch mit Stimmen der CDU und CSU? Wahrscheinlich fällt dir selber dazu nichts ein!











						Deutscher Bundestag - Namentliche Abstimmungen
					






					www.bundestag.de
				




Ich würds halt nicht so rumposaunen wenn klar wird, dass die Union mehrheitlich gegen die Ehe für Alle war und eine Minderheit in der Union dennoch für das Gesetz gestimmt hat.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage kann ich 0,0% nachvollziehen.
> Warum soll man auf Kosten der Steuerzahler, Eigenheimbesitzer nochmal eine Wertsteigerung ihres Objektes bezahlen, obwohl sie die letzten 10 Jahre schon Wertsteigerungen von 30-40% ohne irgend etwas zu tun, auf Grund der MArktlage, mitnehmen konnten?
> Das erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.


Weil du nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen kannst. Auf der einen Seite bekommen Konzerne trotz Milliardengewinnen Subventionen en masse, aber die Eigenheimbesitzer würde man außen vor lassen. Man muss das Ganze schon gerecht aufteilen. Aber der Punkt ist defintiv diskussionswürdig in meinen Augen. Ich für meinen Teil habe auch keine Lust die Subventionen für die milliardenschweren Unternehmen zu bezahlen.

Fakt ist, das Deutschland zusätzliche Einnahmequellen braucht um das Land voran zu bringen. Eine sinnvoll ausgearbeitete PKW-Maut wäre hier ein Anfang gewesen. Ebenso eine Digitalsteuer um bei den Tech-Unternehmen endlich mal Kasse zu machen. Auch eine bessere Kontrolle bei geplanten Großprojekten ist von nötigen. Projekte wie der BER, Stuttgart 21, Rüstungsprojekten etc. ist hier von nöten, damit die Kosten nicht explodieren. Aber der deutsche Staatsapparat ist so fett, aufgebläht und durchtrieft von Lobbyisten das man ohne klar Schiff zu machen, hier wohl nicht weit kommen wird.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jupp, das ist exakt deine Generation.
> Nach uns die Sinnflut, ist leider sehr sehr passend um diese Geisteshaltung zu beschreiben. Dein Plädoyer ist auch großartig. Nicht zu verstehen, dass es Morgen notwendig wird, das zu erhalten was man Gestern aufgebaut hat.
> 
> Dass Du immer noch im Gestern hängst hat uns doch der Wehrpflicht Absatz in diesem Thread wieder sehr deutlich bewiesen. Wir haben nicht mehr 1984, die Welt hat sich ein ganz klein wenig verändert. Nur ist das halt noch nicht überall angekommen.


Doch ist es, nur die gleichen Sprüche lese und höre ich seit 30-40 Jahren!
Wie oft habe ich gelesen das Deutschland am Abgrund steht, wirtschaftlich, politisch, sozial, kulturell, umwelttechnisch etc., der Untergang wurde schon tausendmal beschworen und man kann es kaum glauben, global betrachtet und insgesammt, sind wir immer noch da und ganz oben an der Spitze.
Und wenn wir uns in 20 Jahren wieder unterhalten, wird es genauso sein.


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch ist es, nur die gleichen Sprüche lese und höre ich seit 30-40 Jahren!


Traurig, dass du schon so lange ignorant gegenüber den Problemen der Zukunft bist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie oft habe ich gelesen das Deutschland am Abgrund steht, wirtschaftlich, politisch, sozial, kulturell, umwelttechnisch etc., der Untergang wurde schon tausendmal beschworen und man kann es kaum glauben, global betrachtet und insgesamt, sind wir immer noch da und ganz oben an der Spitze.
> Und wenn wir uns in 20 Jahren wieder unterhalten, wird es genauso sein.


Mal schauen, wo fangen wir an.
- Wasser. Wir bekommen ein Wasserproblem, einerseits weil wir immer mehr Boden verdichten, andererseits, weil wir teilweise sehr viel Grundwasser entnehmen. Letzteres ist ein echtes Problem, weil sich durch Absacken des Grundwasserspiegels der Boden darüber verdichtet und weniger durchlässig wird und somit das Grundwasser durch Regen nicht so stark regeneriert. Andererseits durch Versalzung, z.b. durch übermäßige Landwirtschaft, oder weil durch Zuviel Entnahme salziges Meerwasser nachsickert. Gepaart mit langen Trockenperioden führt das langfristig zu Problemen.
- Abfluss An Firmen nach China. Immer mehr Firmen werden ins Ausland verkauft, damit verticken wir Know How und verlieren nach und nach unsere Vorteile. Unendlich innovativ sind wir auch nicht, wir halten sehr stark an der Autoindustrie fest, das ist auch so ziemlich der einzige Plan den wir haben.
- Pflege & Gesundheitswesen. Pflegebedarf nimmt seit Jahren massiv zu, hier gibts seit Jahren weder vernünftige Konzepte aus der Politik, noch bei den regierenden Parteien den Willen irgendwas zu ändern. Dasselbe gilt fürs Gesundheitswesen
- Infrastruktur.  2019 waren gradmal 13% aller Brücken in Deutschland in gutem oder sehr gutem Zustand. 13%! Und das wird nicht besser indem du nur von Gestern laberst.

Wir haben jetzt noch nicht von Bildung, Verkehr, Klima, Digitalisierung, Analoger Behördenapparat und aufstrebendem Nationalismus gesprochen...

Wenn sich nur an diesen Punkten nichts ändert, dann haben wir in 20 Jahren aber sowas von ein massives Problem, das willst du Dir garnicht ausmalen. Aber du gehörst ja offensichtlich zu den Vertretern deiner Generation denen zukünftige Probleme egal zu sein scheinen solange man selbst nur in Ruhe den Lebensabend verbringen kann.
Wie gesagt, nach Dir die Sintflut.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da wären 4 Millionen Motorräder, wovon wohl so um die 95% als reines Freizeit und Spaßmobil benutz werden


Plotttwist, die werden ja auch belastet. 
Außerdem werden wir bei dem Thema auch noch eine Menge Spaß haben. Die Lautstärke betreffend. Ich meine ich wohne hier direkt an der Straße, man hört den Lärm und ich meine damit nicht die normalen KFZ Geräusche. 

Bei Straßen die für Touren genutzt werden ist es ja noch schlimmer. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> sind wir immer noch da und ganz oben an der Spitze.


Das ist nicht der verdienst der Union. Nach Adenauer ging es eher steil bergab. Aber schön, dass ein paar Jahre SPD Kanzlerschaft einiges retten konnten. 

Vielleicht müssen wir den Abgeordneten der Union nur genug Geld damit sie nicht den eigenen Kandidaten zum Kanzler wählen. Wäre ja wie gesagt nicht das erste Mal, dass Unionsabgeordnete einen Kanzler der Union verhindern.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wo fangen wir an.
> - Wasser. Wir bekommen ein Wasserproblem, einerseits weil wir immer mehr Boden verdichten, andererseits, weil wir teilweise sehr viel Grundwasser entnehmen. Letzteres ist ein echtes Problem, weil sich durch Absacken des Grundwasserspiegels der Boden darüber verdichtet und weniger durchlässig wird und somit das Grundwasser durch Regen nicht so stark regeneriert. Andererseits durch Versalzung, z.b. durch übermäßige Landwirtschaft, oder weil durch Zuviel Entnahme salziges Meerwasser nachsickert. Gepaart mit langen Trockenperioden führt das langfristig zu Problemen.


Soweit sind wir einer Meinung!


hoffgang schrieb:


> - Abfluss An Firmen nach China. Immer mehr Firmen werden ins Ausland verkauft, damit verticken wir Know How und verlieren nach und nach unsere Vorteile. Unendlich innovativ sind wir auch nicht, wir halten sehr stark an der Autoindustrie fest, das ist auch so ziemlich der einzige Plan den wir haben.


Ziemlich albern, da mittlerweile jeder Firmenverkauf ins nicht EU Ausland, unter Vorbehalt einer Genehmigung steht und laut verschiedenen Quellen (Google) gibt es in Deutschland über 500 Firmen die auf ihrem Feld Weltmarktführer sind. aber wir können nichts außer Auto.......


hoffgang schrieb:


> - Pflege & Gesundheitswesen. Pflegebedarf nimmt seit Jahren massiv zu, hier gibts seit Jahren weder vernünftige Konzepte aus der Politik, noch bei den regierenden Parteien den Willen irgendwas zu ändern. Dasselbe gilt fürs Gesundheitswesen


Dann schlage doch mal etwas vor?


hoffgang schrieb:


> - Infrastruktur. 2019 waren gradmal 13% aller Brücken in Deutschland in gutem oder sehr gutem Zustand. 13%! Und das wird nicht besser indem du nur von Gestern laberst.


Nein, aber das wird schon seit 2005 von der Union massiv angegangen und jedes verdammte einzelne Jahr seit 15 Jahren, werden hunderte Millionen manchmal Milliarden von Geldern nicht abgerufen, weil die Länder und Kommunen ihre Planfestellungsverfahren nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, meistens aus Personalmangel. Wenn man schon so etwas anspricht, sollte man sich auch tunlichst schlau darüber machen, das es nicht am mangelnden Geld/Investitionen  liegt, sondern ganz andere Gründe hat.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der verdienst der Union. Nach Adenauer ging es eher steil bergab. Aber schön, dass ein paar Jahre SPD Kanzlerschaft einiges retten konnten.


Bei dir ist wirklich alles verloren! 
Wenn es nach der SPD gegangen wäre und ihrem Kanzlerkandidaten Oskar Lafontaine, wären wir nicht mal wiedervereinigt worden. es wäre das komplette Chaos ausgebrochen!


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Man will Dir das Autofahren nicht verbieten,


Ähem, doch:


> Die Bundesregierung habe für eine Staffelung des CO2-Preises bis zum Jahr 2025 abgestimmt, die bereits jetzt schon „Auswirkungen auf alle Kraftstoffpreise“ habe, sagte Seibert am vergangenen Freitag (04.06.2021), wie die Tagesschau berichtete. Das gelte für Benzin, Diesel und für Heizöl gleichermaßen.
> 
> Hintergrund der Aussagen ist die Einführung einer CO2-Bepreisung im Verkehr und bei Gebäuden, welche die Koalition aus Union und SPD als zentrale Maßnahme im Kampf gegen den Klimawandel beschlossen hatten. Seit Jahresbeginn gilt ein CO2-Preis von 25 Euro pro Tonne. Nach bisherigen Planungen soll er bis 2025 auf 55 Euro steigen. Laut Berechnungen würde das einen Aufschlag von mindestens 15,5 Cent beim Liter Benzin bedeuten und beim Liter Diesel mindestens zusätzliche 17,4 Cent.


Bitte mal lesen.
Und eine Holzheizung muß ich mir dann auch kaufen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Dazu gehört aber auch, Alternativen zur Verfügung zu stellen, also Ausbau ÖPNV, Ausbau Fahrradwege, etc.


*Genau das wird doch nicht gemacht.*
Wieviele male muß man das noch sagen?

Unser Bahnhof ist erst zur Werksbahn gemacht worden und danach zum Wanderwegsende.

Was für ein Schwachsinn!
Hier steht immer noch das größte Scheinwerferwerk in Europa.

Ehemals FER, dann Bosch, heute Automotive Lighting.

Es werden weit über 1 Million Scheinwerfer pro Jahr hergestellt.
Die fliegen aber nicht auf einen Zug mit 1.000t Kapazität, sondern werden fein säuberlich vom Werk zum Logistiker durch den Ort gekarrt auf unzähligen LKWs.
Da werden sie in andere LKWs geladen und dann durch ganz Europa gefahren - auf der Autobahn.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Aktuell hat die GroKo den Sprit teurer gemacht ohne den Bürger zu entlasten.
> https://www.fr.de/politik/benzinpreis-klimaschutz-gruene-union-brinkhaus-baerbock-90800135.html sollte man z.b. vllt mal lesen.


Und der Bürger wird auch nicht entlastet werden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto, erst die Wahl gewinnen, dann festlegen. Könnte ne böse Überraschung für viele blauäugige Wähler werden.


Das wird eine Überraschung für alle grünäugigen Wähler werden.

Aber einige können ja nicht mal ihren Lebenslauf richtig aufschreiben.
Da gibt es Abhilfe:
Lehrgang bei der Arbeitsagentur: "Wie bewerbe ich mich richtig" mit Erstellung aller dazu benötigten Unterlagen.

Wenn man natürlich in seinem armseligen Leben noch nie gearbeitet hat, wird das nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn es nach der SPD gegangen wäre und ihrem Kanzlerkandidaten Oskar Lafontaine, wären wir nicht mal wiedervereinigt worden. es wäre das komplette Chaos ausgebrochen!











						Oskar Lafontaine blickt zurück auf 1989 - "Damals wurde ich nicht verstanden“
					

Oskar Lafontaine fühlt sich von der Geschichte bestätigt. Vor 25 Jahren warnte er vor den Folgen der deutsch-deutschen Währungsunion und galt vielen auch generell als Einheits-Skeptiker. Im DLF sagte Lafontaine nun, er habe 1989/90 Recht gehabt. Darauf komme es an, trotz der Wahlniederlage gegen...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Und den ersten Weltkrieg haben wir wegen dem Dolchstoß verloren. Noch weitere Legenden auf Lager?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bitte mal lesen.


Ähm ja, es wird teurer und das ist kein Verbot und die Grünen sind seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr Teil dieser Bundesregierung.


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ziemlich albern, da mittlerweile jeder Firmenverkauf ins nicht EU Ausland, unter Vorbehalt einer Genehmigung steht und laut verschiedenen Quellen (Google) gibt es in Deutschland über 500 Firmen die auf ihrem Feld Weltmarktführer sind. aber wir können nichts außer Auto.......


Die Wirtschaft ist nach wie vor sehr auf das Auto fokussiert, sieht man deutlich an den Krisen der letzten Jahre.
Stottert es bei den Autobauern entlassen Zulieferer Mitarbeiter. Wie altbacken diese Strukturen sind zeigt z.b. Schäffler, die Probleme damit haben dass bei der Umstellung auf E Mobilität Ihre Produkte nicht mehr benötigt werden. Die Autobranche wird sich in Deutschland in den nächsten 10 Jahren massiv umstellen müssen. Gut wäre, wenn wir eine boomende Branche im Bereich der erneuerbaren Energien hätten, da haben wir aber 80.000 Jobs in den letzten Jahren abgebaut...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann schlage doch mal etwas vor?


Hier gibts Vorschläge zu Änderungen https://www.gruene.de/themen/pflege
Bei der CDU halt nicht: https://www.altenpflege-online.net/...hema_pflege_im_cdu_wahlprogramm_das_wie_fehlt




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, aber das wird schon seit 2005 von der Union massiv angegangen und jedes verdammte einzelne Jahr seit 15 Jahren, werden Millionen manchmal Milliarden von Geldern nicht abgerufen, weil die Länder und Kommunen ihre Planfestellungsverfahren nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, meistens aud Personalmangel. Wenn man schon so etwas anspricht, aollte man sich auch tunlichst schlau darüber machen, das es nicht am mangelnden Geld/Investitionen  liegt, sondern ganz andere Gründe hat.











						Investitionsstau: Staat sitzt auf mehr als 30 Milliarden Euro – und kann das Geld nicht ausgeben
					

Das Volumen nicht abgerufener Fördergelder ist größer als angenommen. Dennoch fordern Ökonomen vom Staat, mehr Geld für Infrastruktur und Bildung auszugeben.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Wenn mans schon verteidigt, dann sollte man auch in die Tiefe gehen und nicht an der Oberfläche kratzen.

@wuselsurfer 
Richtig, aktuell wird es nicht gemacht. Das ist ja der Punkt...

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie du gegen das Grüne Wahlprogramm hetzt, während du gleichzeitig darstellst, wie von der CDU geführte Regierungen seit Jahren die Verkehrswende zu deinem Nachteil behindern.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und den ersten Weltkrieg haben wir wegen dem Dolchstoß verloren. Noch weitere Legenden auf Lager?


In welcher Sphären lebst du eigentlich?
Du verlinkst ein Interview mit Lafaotaine, wo er die Legende strikt er hatte recht?!

Der Mann hatte unrecht und hat komplett versagt, wie man im Jahre 2021 unumwunden feststellen kann. Seine ganze Politik wäre schon beim Putsch gegen Gorbatschow zusammengebrochen und alles hätte in den Sternen gestanden und zu völligem Chaos geführt. Die Wiedervereinigung ist ein voller Erfolg, auch wenn das Herr Lafontaine umdeuten möchte und hier mal ein neutraler Link.








						Oskar Lafontaine – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Herr Lafontaine hat nach gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten gesucht, DDR Staatsangehörigen die Einreise in die Bundesrepublic zu verweigern, das war Lafontaines Politik.

Mein Gott dir ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du verlinkst ein Interview mit Lafaotaine, wo er die Legende strikt er hatte recht?!


Er hatte halt einen anderen Weg, ich habe diesen extra nicht bewertet.
Aber, dass er einen anderen Weg hatte sagt auch dein neutraler Link.

Es ist halt schlicht eine Lüge, dass unter ihm Deutschland heute nicht vereinigt wäre.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm ja, es wird teurer und das ist kein Verbot


Wen ich etwas nicht kaufen kann wegen zu hohem Preis, dann ist es ein Verbot.


Sparanus schrieb:


> und die Grünen sind seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr Teil dieser Bundesregierung.


Aber sie haben bei jeder Energiesteuererhöhung ZUGESTIMMT.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wen ich etwas nicht kaufen kann wegen zu hohem Preis, dann ist es ein Verbot.


Wenn man der Logik folgt darfst du dir die meisten Autos nicht kaufen hmm.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber sie haben bei jeder Energiesteuererhöhung ZUGESTIMMT.


Das ist dummerweise bei einer Oppositionsfraktion komplett unerheblich wenn die Regierungsfraktionen eine Mehrheit haben.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist halt schlicht eine Lüge, dass unter ihm Deutschland heute nicht vereinigt wäre.


Es ist schlicht und einfach die absolute Wahrheit und die kann auch kein Mensch abstreiten! Ohne Währungsunion keine schnelle Wiedervereinigung und keine schnellen 2 + 4 Gespräche und mit dem Putsch gegen Garbotschow wäre alles in den Sternen gestanden, weil er und seine Administration dafür verantwortlich waren gegen unzählige Gegner. Was Jelzin und seine Administration gemacht hätten weisst du doch gar nicht! Das Zeitfenster ist historisch vorgegeben und mit Lafontaine wäre es geplatzt mit ungewissen Ausgang, das abzustreiten ist eine *glaklare Lüge*!

Nach dem Putsch gegen Gorbatschow wäre erstmal das absolute Chaos ausgebrochen, weil es garantiert sofort eine massive Fluchtbewegung gegben hätte, ganz abgesehen davon, das Lafontaines Ansatz schon gegen das GG verstoßen hätte, weil alle DDR Staatsangehörigen automatisch die Staatsbürgerschaft der Bundesrepublik hatten, insoweit hätte er ja lange für eine Angleichung der Wirtschaftsräume plädieren können, nur hätte ihm dazu in der ehemaligen DDR schlicht und einfach die Bevölkerung gefehlt, die Wohl weiterhin in Massen in die Bundesrepublik gewandert wäre.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist dummerweise bei einer Oppositionsfraktion komplett unerheblich wenn die Regierungsfraktionen eine Mehrheit haben.


Dann hätte man ja dagegen stimmen können, wegen der unsozialen Belastung der unteren und mittleren  Einkommen.
HAT man aber nicht.

Nicht an dem dummen Geschwätz, sondern am Verhalten erkennt man den Menschen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist halt schlicht eine Lüge, dass unter ihm Deutschland heute nicht vereinigt wäre.


Lafontaine ist ein intrigantes, egozentrisches, selbsherrliches Stück Mist sonder gleichen.
Und er war klar gegen die Einheit Deutschlands.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Wenn du daran jetzt deine Wahlentscheidung festmachen willst, was bleibt dann übrig?
FDP? Ja das verschafft dir Erleichterungen, bestimmt.


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lafontaine ist ein intrigantes, egozentrisches, selbsherrliches Stück Mist sonder gleichen.
> Und er war klar gegen die Einheit Deutschlands.


Und er hatte Recht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und er hatte Recht.


Der arme Wicht hat noch nie in seinem armseligen Leben Recht gehabt.
Ein ahnungsloser Looser bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Alles, was er sagte war voll daneben:


> Am 27. November 1989 riet er zudem dazu, den Zuzug von DDR-Bürgern in die Bundesrepublik administrativ zu begrenzen.





> Lafontaine bezeichnete Kohls Pläne als unbezahlbar





> Statt die D-Mark abrupt einzuführen, sei ein fester Wechselkurs für die DDR-Mark anzustreben.





> Er nannte diese Einwanderung von jährlich 220.000 Aussiedlern aber auch als Mitursache für die Schieflage in den gesetzlichen Sozialversicherungen im Laufe der 1990er Jahre und befürwortete eine Zuzugsbegrenzung von Aussiedlern.



Was für ein kurzsichtiges Schwachstromhirn.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was für ein kurzsichtiges Schwachstromhirn.


Da gab es noch was: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...r-fast-hartz-iv-erfunden-haette-a-315303.html




__





						Lafontaine verteidigt seine Aussiedler-Kritik (nd-aktuell.de)
					

IG Metall: Sozialkrise anders thematisieren




					www.nd-aktuell.de
				




Da fühlt man sich schon dazu genötigt: 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6NKiy_Nk-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Zeitfenster ist historisch vorgegeben und mit Lafontaine wäre es geplatzt mit ungewissen Ausgang, das abzustreiten ist eine *glaklare Lüge*!


Donni erstmal bearbeitet man so spät nichts mehr, das entdeckt man nur noch durch Zufall.
Außerdem war deine Behauptung nur, dass er keine Wiedervereinigung wollte, was eine Lüge ist.

Ich hab keine Ahnung warum du über die Qualität seiner Ideen redest, darum ging es in keiner Sekunde.
Auch weiß ich nicht warum du ihn überhaupt rausholst, ich habe von SPD Kanzlern gesprochen. Lafontaine
war aber nie Kanzler.
Du machst ein Fass auf, das ich gar nicht angerührt hab und störst so die Diskussion.


----------



## Lotto (28. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du als "genug" bezeichnest, aber für mich ist die Bezugsgröße bei Wohnmöglichkeiten die Masse derjenigen, die irgendwo wohnen müssen. Und ein paar tausend bis zehntausend Bonzen mögen "genug" sein, um einen ganzen Landstrich mit Häuschen zuzukleinern, aber derartige Wohnverhältnisse sind garantiert nicht für "genug" der gut 5 Millionen Menschen im Großraum Hamburg erschwinglich, damit sowas wohnstatistisch irgend eine Rolle spielen würde.



Genug bedeutet: die stehen nicht Jahre lang leer, sondern sind in 2-3 Monate verkauft. Und das sind dann noch die Objekte wo der Käufer was selber dran machen muss. Neubau kannst du gar nicht so schnell gucken wie das weg ist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niederlande: 1,79
> Dänemark: 1,65
> Italien: 1,61
> Frankreich: 1,54
> ...


Ok evtl. nicht überall in Europa. Wenn ich über den Atlantik schaue oder nach Osten aber schon.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verbrauch und Klima sprechen klar eine andere Sprache.


"Zu billig" oder "zu teuer" bezieht sich rein auf den Marktpreis. Das die Leute bei höheren Spritpreisen weniger fahren ist Blödsinn. Diejenigen die aus Spass und Langeweile mit dem Auto herumfahren werden auch 10 Liter bezahlen. Bei den Preisen würde aber bereits die Wirtschaft zusammengebrochen sein weil die Leute nicht mehr zur Arbeit kommen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der arme Wicht hat noch nie in seinem armseligen Leben Recht gehabt.
> Ein ahnungsloser Looser bis zum geht nicht mehr.
> 
> Alles, was er sagte war voll daneben:
> ...


Und jetzt ist er mit einer ehemaligen DDR-Bürgerin verheiratet und macht einen auf Links.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, hatten wir 2021 und die Einführung erneuerbarer Energien lief seit 91 (allerspätestens aber 2000). Also 30 Jahre für die einfache Hälfte, für die man keinerlei neuen Zwischenspeicher und keine internationalen Netze brauchte


Wenn du es so betrachten willst, was durchaus legitim ist, sieht die Rechnung allerdings ganz anders aus:

Bis 2000 betrug der Anteil erneuerbarer Stromerzeugung bei rund 6%.
Bis 2010 betrug der Anteil bei rund 17%.
Bis 2020 bei 46%.

Das ist konstant alle zehn Jahre eine Verdreifachung, seit erneuerbare Energie unter Rot-Grün da erste Mal überhaupt forciert wurde; und das noch ziemlich dilettantisch. Die Große Koalition brauchte erst einmal Fukushima und einen übers Kreuz gebrochenen Atomausstieg, um aus dem Knick zu kommen, legte dann aber auch zu.

Und egal, wer demnächst in welcher Konstellation regiert, irgendwie haben inzwischen alle potenziell Regierenden - wenn auch Manche erst durch die öffentliche Meinung und mit ein wenig Schubsen durch das BVerfG - ihren inneren Öko entdeckt. Es besteht daher absolut kein Grund zur Annahme, dass die Energiewende mit nunmehr parteiübergreifend übereinstimmenden und verfassungsrechtlich bindenden Klimazielen im Rücken ab jetzt langsamer vorangehen wird als unter dem Maßnahmenverhau der letzten 20 oder meinetwegen 30 Jahre.

Sicherlich sieht es erst einmal so aus, haben wir stehen ja auch vor einer Wahl, und da überlässt man es weitestgehend den Grünen, Stimmanteile durch das Ankündigen unbequemer Vorhaben zu verlieren. Nach der Wahl wird im politischen Tagesgeschäft aber genau das kommen. Unter schwarzer Führung wird eben nicht mehr argumentiert, dass die Maßnahmen sinnvoll und richtig, sondern dass sie "alternativlos" wären. Dem deutschen Wähler darf man nämlich mit Vernunft und Einsicht kommen, dem muss man verkaufen, dass das ja Alles schon irgendwie doof wäre, aber leider nun mal so gemacht werden müsse, weil ... ist halt so. Und zwar dann, wenn er keine Wahl mehr hat.

Ich halte jede Wette, dass sämtliche zuletzt ausgelaufenen Regelungen und Förderungen eine Neuauflage erfahren werden, und zwar mit Zugabe, Trommelwirbel und Tusch.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 100% erneuerbare Energien bedeutet zusätzlich das DREIFACHE an Primärenergie für nicht-elektrische Zwecke bereitzustellen und für einige davon werden zwingend reduzierende chemische Eigenschaften benötigt, für die bislang Synthesewasserstoff die einzig plausible Möglicht ist, dessen Erzeugung noch einmal etwas mehr verschlingt. In einigen Teilen kann man statt Strom auch direkt erneuerbare Thermie nutzen oder, wenn man über Strom geht, Effiziensteigernde Maßnahmen anwenden (Wärmepumpe => nur ein Teil der Heizenergie muss als eneuerbarer Strom vorliegen), aber Summasummarum dürfte für "100% erneuerbare Energien" trotzdem die 4-6 fache Kapazität dessen nötig sein, was wir in den letzten 30 Jahren aufgebaut haben.


Für den kompletten energetischen Umstieg gibt es dementsprechend auch noch keine Zeitplan. Dafür wiederum sind 115 Jahre aber womöglich gar nicht so unrealistisch.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es besteht daher absolut kein Grund zur Annahme, dass die Energiewende mit nunmehr parteiübergreifend übereinstimmenden und verfassungsrechtlich bindenden Klimazielen im Rücken ab jetzt langsamer vorangehen wird als unter dem Maßnahmenverhau der letzten 20 oder meinetwegen 30 Jahre.


Wie viele Windkrafträder wurden 2020 in Bayern genehmigt? Es waren 3 oder so.
Söder erklärt ja, dass in Bayern kein wind weht und deswegen Windräder nutzlos wären.
Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man eine Politik gegen erneuerbare Energien macht und Leute in den Umweltausschüssen sitzen hat, die von der kohle und atomstromlobby bezahlt werden.


----------



## seahawk (29. Juni 2021)

Was aber übersehen wird ist die dauerhafte Konkurrenzfähigkeit einer Volkswirtschaft. Klar kostet die Einführung der erneuerbaren Energien viel Geld, aber die eigentliche Engergiequelle  ist kostenlos verfügbar. Neue konventionelle oder Atomkraftwerke kosten auch viel Geld, aber da muss man die Energiequelle entweder teuer bezahlen oder teuer entsorgen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

Nichts ist so teuer wie die Atomkraft, weil keiner sagen kann, was sie am ende wirklich kosten wird.
Man stelle sich vor, Deutschland hätte in den 50ern auf die Atomkraft verzichtet und damals schon windenergie aufgebaut.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Windkrafträder wurden 2020 in Bayern genehmigt? Es waren 3 oder so.
> Söder erklärt ja, dass in Bayern kein wind weht und deswegen Windräder nutzlos wären.
> Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man eine Politik gegen erneuerbare Energien macht und Leute in den Umweltausschüssen sitzen hat, die von der kohle und atomstromlobby bezahlt werden.


Dieses komplette rumlügen hilft überhaupt niemanden!
Die Bayern haben 20% mehr Grünstrom als BW und machen ihre Sache halt primär mit Solar und Wasser, was du hier behauptest ist schon Trumpsche Lügenpropaganda kompletter Fake!
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich für dich in Ordnung, weil es deiner Agenda hilft, da kann man auch schon mal kompltte Lügen einfach erfinden und die Fakten völlig au8ßen vor lassen.








						Kaum Ökostrom im Öko-Ländle
					

Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann von den Grünen regiert seit zehn Jahren und versprach, die erneuerbaren Energien kräftig ausbauen.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dieses komplette rumlügen hilft überhaupt niemanden!
> Die Bayern haben 20% mehr Grünstrom als BW und machen ihre Sache halt primär mit Solar und Wasser, was du hier behauptest ist schon Trumpsche Lügenpropaganda kompletter Fake!
> Aber das ist wahrscheinlich für dich in Ordnung, weil es deiner Agenda hilft, da kann man auch schon mal kompltte Lügen einfach erfinden und die Fakten völlig au8ßen vor lassen.
> 
> ...


Also hat Bayern mehr als 3 Windräder in 2020 genehmigt? Dann her mit den Quellen, denn ich sprach von Bayern. Du lenkst nur wieder ab.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also hat Bayern mehr als 3 Windräder in 2020 genehmigt? Dann her mit den Quellen, denn ich sprach von Bayern. Du lenkst nur wieder ab.


Nein ich erzähle die Fakten, und es ist im übrigen scheissegal, ob man seinen Grünstrom mit Solar, Wasser oder Wind prodiziert!
Du lügst rum und erzählst falsche Tatsachen,


> Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man eine Politik gegen erneuerbare Energien macht und Leute in den Umweltausschüssen sitzen hat, die von der kohle und atomstromlobby bezahlt werden.


denn Bayern hat soviel Grünstrom (51,2%) wie Hessen und Rheinland Pfalz und 20% mehr als BW, also kann deine Aussage nur eine glatte Lüge sein, bzgl. Söder und der CSU!
Halt deine Trumpsche Lügenagenda gegen die Union.


----------



## hoffgang (29. Juni 2021)

Rage-Mode-Don vergisst wieder, dass in Bayern eine spezielle Regelung bezüglich der Erbauung von Windrädern in Siedlungsnähe gibt.



> Eigentlich ist die Windenergie ein zentraler Baustein der Energiewende. Sie ist aber ins Stocken geraten. In Bayern liegt das auch an der 10H-Regel. Sie schreibt vor, dass ein Windrad einen Mindestabstand vom Zehnfachen seiner Höhe zur nächsten Wohnbebauung einhalten muss.
> 
> Die bayerischen Grüne fordern schon länger, diese umstrittene Regel abzuschaffen. Auch Bayerns Wirtschaftsminister Aiwanger (Freie Wähler) hält nichts von diesem Mindestabstands-Gebot und hätte es am liebsten ebenfalls aus dem Weg geräumt. Er konnte das in den Koalitionsverhandlungen nicht gegen die CSU durchsetzen, die ihrerseits die 10H-Regel verteidigt.



Die CSU begrenzt damit die für Windräder verfügbare Fläche in Bayern ungemein, was den Ausbau der Windenergie schon an sich deutlich erschwert. Man siehe hier:








						Energiewende: Wo noch Raum für die Windkraft bleibt
					

Die geplanten Abstandsregeln der Bundesregierung wurden vom Bundesumweltamt untersucht. Die Akzeptanz wird wohl trotzdem nicht steigen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				






> Das UBA fand große Unterschiede: Während Hessen, Schleswig-Holstein und das Saarland jeweils mindestens zwei Prozent der Landesfläche zur Windkraftnutzung freigegeben, sind es in Bayern nur 0,1 Prozent. Das liegt vor allem an der bayerischen 10-H-Regel, wonach Windkraftanlagen mindestens das Zehnfache ihrer Höhe von der nächsten Siedlung entfernt stehen müssen. Durch diese Regelung kommen kaum noch Flächen in Frage. In absoluten Zahlen sind es 46 Quadratkilometer; deutlich weniger als im Saarland, das allerdings nur vier Prozent der bayerischen Landesfläche hat.



Mit Problemen wie Klagen und Bürgerinitiativen gegen Windkraftanlagen haben ALLE Bundesländer zu kämpfen. In Bayern wird aber durch die regierende Partei die verfügbare Fläche künstlich minimal klein gehalten. DAS ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Bayern hat halt viele Solarzellen. Das ist an Tagen wie heute schön, in der Nacht halt doof. 

Wie war das letztens bei Lanz? "Sie wollen niemanden weh tun" 
Solarzellen sind schmerzfreier als Windkraft. 

Btw
Was auch sehr schlimm ist, ist dass Bayern dafür gesorgt hat, dass die ganzen Leitungen für viele Milliarden Euro jetzt unterirdisch verlegt werden. 
Kostet mehr und die Bauern finden es auch nicht geil. 

Aber hey Populismus...


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Rage-Mode-Don vergisst wieder, dass in Bayern eine spezielle Regelung bezüglich der Erbauung von Windrädern in Siedlungsnähe gibt.


Und weiter?
Wer sagt das man seine grüne Energie mit Wind erzeugen muss, deine Blase?
Die Bayern erzeugen das halt mit Solar und Wasser und sind dabei mit 51,2%, 20% weiter als das Grüne BW und befindet sich im oberen Durchschnitt aller Bundesländer!
Da kannst du hier tausend Verordnungen zur Windkraft posten, das ändert 0,0% an den Fakten, wieviel Grünstrom Bayern im Bundesvergleich auf den Weg gebracht hat, aber ist wahrscheinlich zu hoch für dich.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Bayern hat halt viele Solarzellen. Das ist an Tagen wie heute schön, in der Nacht halt doof.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie war das letztens bei Lanz? "Sie wollen niemanden weh tun"
> Solarzellen sind schmerzfreier als Windkraft.


Das ist doch Sache der Landespolitik WIE sie ihre Ziele erreichen, man kann auch Strom durch Pumpenkraftwerke speichern, niemand außer eure Blase hat festgelegt, dass das durch Windkraft geschehen muss.
Und Bayern liegt ziemlich weit vorne bei den Erneuerbaren Energien, aber das muss halt mit Lügenpropaganda und Fake News angegriffen werden, weil die dort unten eben keine Windräder haben wollen, was ja angeheuerlich ist!


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein ich erzähle die Fakten, und es ist im übrigen scheissegal, ob man seinen Grünstrom mit Solar, Wasser oder Wind prodiziert!
> Du lügst rum und erzählst falsche Tatsachen,


Und du hast schlicht keine Ahnung.
Söder blockiert die Energiewende, wo er nur kann. Das ist Fakt.
Wann wurden denn die Wasserkraftwerke in Bayern gebaut? in den letzten 5 Jahren?. Die sind alle schon sehr alt. In den letzten Jahren, seit Söder an der Macht ist, ist absolut nichts passiert. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es wurde blockiert, was ging.
Und was soll immer der Vergleich  mit anderen Bundesländer? wieso lenkst du immer ab?


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Windkrafträder wurden 2020 in Bayern genehmigt? Es waren 3 oder so.
> Söder erklärt ja, dass in Bayern kein wind weht und deswegen Windräder nutzlos wären.
> Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man eine Politik gegen erneuerbare Energien macht und Leute in den Umweltausschüssen sitzen hat, die von der kohle und atomstromlobby bezahlt werden.


In Bayern weht kein Wind...schon klar.^^
Seitdem ich hier in Niederbayern arbeite14. Dezember), gabs noch keinen windfreien Tag...und ich spreche nicht von einer leichten Priese. Für mich Talbewohner ist das hier ein Dauerorkan.^^


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Sache der Landespolitik WIE sie ihre Ziele erreichen


Wir haben dabei halt 2 Anforderungen für das Ziel 100 Prozent.
Schnell und möglichst günstig.
Wenn du keine Windräder nutzt musst du das a) mit mehr Solarzellen ausgleichen und b) brauchst du auch deutlich mehr Speicher.
Du wirst dir ausrechnen können, dass das teurer ist und mehr Platz kostet.
Und als bayrischer Bürger der ich (unfreiwillig^^) möchte ich die günstigere Lösung.

Aber davon ab, warum hat das die Landesregierung zu entscheiden?  Warum darf die Landesregierungen den Lokalpolitikern das Leben schwer machen?


Don-71 schrieb:


> weil die dort unten eben keine Windräder haben wollen!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vkYdeYm1ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Öhm ja, wenn es denn so wäre, dann wäre das ein Argument.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und du hast schlicht keine Ahnung.
> Söder blockiert die Energiewende, wo er nur kann. Das ist Fakt.
> Wann wurden denn die Wasserkraftwerke in Bayern gebaut? in den letzten 5 Jahren?. Die sind alle schon sehr alt. In den letzten Jahren, seit Söder an der Macht ist, ist absolut nichts passiert. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es wurde blockiert, was ging.
> Und was soll immer der Vergleich  mit anderen Bundesländer? wieso lenkst du immer ab?


Du LÜGST das sich alle Balken biegen, es ist unglaublich mit welcher Chuzpe hier Lügen als Fakten geschrieben werden!






						Erneuerbare Energien - LfU Bayern
					

Erneuerbare Energien sind wichtige Bausteine der Energieversorgung in Bayern. Ihr Anteil hat von 2005 bis 2014 stetig zugenommen.




					www.lfu.bayern.de


----------



## seahawk (29. Juni 2021)

Man kann auch Miniwindräder auf den Dächern nehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben dabei halt 2 Anforderungen für das Ziel 100 Prozent.
> Schnell und möglichst günstig.
> Wenn du keine Windräder nutzt musst du das a) mit mehr Solarzellen ausgleichen und b) brauchst du auch deutlich mehr Speicher.
> Du wirst dir ausrechnen können, dass das teurer ist und mehr Platz kostet.
> Und als bayrischer Bürger der ich (unfreiwillig^^) möchte ich die günstigere Lösung.


Was du willst ist doch vollkommen irrelevant, relevant ist was die bayrischen Wähler in Mehrzahl wollen und anscheinend macht Bayern es mit Bioennergie anstatt Speicherkraftwerken!


----------



## hoffgang (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das man seine grüne Energie mit Wind erzeugen muss, deine Blase?


Die Logik sagt, wer künstlich eine Energiequelle beschneidet, obwohl in dieser noch massives Potential liegt, der macht was falsch. Ja, die Bayern sind im Ländervergleich aktuell nicht schlecht, trotzdem ist die Beschneidung der Windkraft in Bayern eine dumme und kontraproduktive Entscheidung auf dem Weg zur Energiewende.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Da kannst du hier tausend Verordnungen zur Windkraft posten, das ändert 0,0% an den Fakten, wieviel Grünstrom Bayern im Bundesvergleich auf den Weg gebracht hat, aber ist wahrscheinlich zu hoch für dich.


Vllt verstehst du, das 2022 der letzte Atomreaktor außer Dienst geht, 2 der insgesamt noch 6 aktiven stehen in Bayern. D.h. Bayern muss die 30% seines Strommixes irgendwie auffangen. Da Bayern kaum Strom aus Kohle erzeugt, bleiben nur Erneuerbare Energien. Wind stellt in Bayern gradmal 6,7% dar, und das mit dieser Flächeneinschränkung.
Da steht ein gigantisches Potential für saubere Energie ungenutzt in der Landschaft rum. Ergebnis und Siegerehrung:








						Neue Studie: Bayern muss künftig viel Strom importieren
					

Bayern kann seit dem Jahr 2018 seinen Strombedarf nicht mehr aus eigener Produktion decken. Diese Entwicklung setzt sich fort, hat eine Studie des Ökoinstituts im Auftrag der Grünen ergeben. Eine geänderte Politik könnte jedoch noch etwas bewirken.




					www.br.de
				




Vllt verstehst du, das Photovoltaik, der größte Anteil an erneuerbaren Energien in Bayern, im Winter an Effektivität einbüßt und oh Wunder, Windenergie hier perfekt komplementieren würde.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du LÜGST das sich alle Balken biegen, es ist unglaublich mit welcher Chuzpe hier Lügen als Fakten geschrieben werden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöner Werbefyler. Aber relevante Zahlen sehe ich da nicht.
Wie viele Windräder wurden denn jetzt 2020 in Bayern gebaut?


----------



## hoffgang (29. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schöner Werbefyler. Aber relevante Zahlen sehe ich da nicht.
> Wie viele Windräder wurden denn jetzt 2020 in Bayern gebaut?



Hmm der BR berichtet nur über Anlagen die dank der CSU NICHT gebaut wurden 








						Landtag ändert Bauordnung: Aus für nicht fertige Windräder
					

Seit Einführung der 10 H-Regelung in Bayern ist der Bau von Windkrafträdern fast zum Stillstand gekommen. Was mit Anlagen passiert, die zum Zeitpunkt der Regeleinführung genehmigt, aber nicht fertiggestellt waren, entschied jetzt der Landtag.




					www.br.de


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> relevant ist was die bayrischen Wähler in Mehrzahl wollen


Du findest es also in Ordnung, dass jemand in Oberbayern der keine Windräder will darüber entscheiden kann, dass in Franken kein Windrad gebaut werden darf?
Wieso befürwortest du dieses zetralstaatliche Gebahren der Landesregierung?


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Logik sagt, wer künstlich eine Energiequelle beschneidet, obwohl in dieser noch massives Potential liegt, der macht was falsch. Ja, die Bayern sind im Ländervergleich aktuell nicht schlecht, trotzdem ist die Beschneidung der Windkraft in Bayern eine dumme und kontraproduktive Entscheidung auf dem Weg zur Energiewende.


Soweit ich das erlesen konnte, setzen anstatt auf Wind auf Bioenergie und Geothermie und wollen nicht mehr als 5-6% an Wind bis 2025. Bis dahin wollen sie von 52% auf 70% Grünstrom, allerdings ohne Wind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Schöner Werbefyler. Aber relevante Zahlen sehe ich da nicht.
> Wie viele Windräder wurden denn jetzt 2020 in Bayern gebaut?


Wenn man nicht lesen kann, versteht man Dinge halt nicht, das ist kein Werbeflyer, sondern die Zahlen stimmen so exakt und werden ja auch von Frontal 21 und anderen Faktencheckern genau so kommuniziert, das scheinst du nur nicht wirklich zu begreifen!


----------



## hoffgang (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das erlesen konnte, setzen anstatt auf Wind auf Bioenergie und Geothermie und wollen nicht mehr als 5-6% an Wind bis 2025. Bis dahin wollen sie von 52% auf 70% Grünstrom, allerdings ohne Wind.



Auf Deutsch, die Bayern wollen halt was nachwachsendes anstatt was fossiles verfeuern anstatt auf Wind zu setzen.
Vllt erkennst du jetzt wo die Kritik an dieser Politik liegt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das erlesen konnte, setzen anstatt auf Wind auf Bioenergie und Geothermie und wollen nicht mehr als 5-6% an Wind bis 2025. Bis dahin wollen sie von 52% auf 70% Grünstrom, allerdings ohne Wind.


Wie viele Sojafelder braucht man denn, um den wachsenden Energiebedarf über Bioenergie zu decken?


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch, die Bayern wollen halt was nachwachsendes anstatt was fossiles verfeuern anstatt auf Wind zu setzen.
> Vllt erkennst du jetzt wo die Kritik an dieser Politik liegt.


Ich erkenne dass das der Bayrische Weg ist, der immer noch eine Mehrzahl der Wähler hinter sich versammelt
und in erster Linie ging es hier um die Behauptungen vonThreshold:


Threshold schrieb:


> Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man eine Politik gegen erneuerbare Energien macht und Leute in den Umweltausschüssen sitzen hat, die von der kohle und atomstromlobby bezahlt werden.





Threshold schrieb:


> Söder blockiert die Energiewende, wo er nur kann. Das ist Fakt.
> Wann wurden denn die Wasserkraftwerke in Bayern gebaut? in den letzten 5 Jahren?. Die sind alle schon sehr alt. In den letzten Jahren, seit Söder an der Macht ist, ist absolut nichts passiert. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es wurde blockiert, was ging.
> Und was soll immer der Vergleich mit anderen Bundesländer? wieso lenkst du immer ab?


Auch wenn ich aus Niedersachsen komme, lebt mein Vater in Mittenwald und glaube mir, die Bayern sehen halt nicht ein, warum sie alle Dinge so machen sollen wie wir Nordlichter und dazu gehört, dass sie eben nicht wirklich viele Windkrafträder in ihrer Umgebung haben wollen. Dazu bringen sie mit ihrer Wasserkraft halt auch Voraussetzungen mit und bei der Geothermie muss man sehen wie sich das entwickelt.
Im Endeffekt müssen sie ihre Ziele bei den erneuerbaren Energien erreichen und ihre Wähler mitnehmen, und das scheint der CSU zu gelingen auch wenn hier mit Lügen das Gegenteil behauptet wird.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Sojafelder braucht man denn, um den wachsenden Energiebedarf über Bioenergie zu decken?


Du hast null Plan!
Du solltest dich über Biomasse zur Stromerzeugung mal schlau machen, dein Soja Kommentar ist wirklich ultrapeinlich.


----------



## hoffgang (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne dass das der Bayrische Weg ist, der immer noch eine Mehrzahl der Wähler hinter sich versammelt


Hah, da wär ich jetzt auch mal wieder vorsichtig...

CSU & AfD sind gegen eine Abschaffung der 10h Regel, sind 47% der Stimmen bei der Landtagswahl
SPD, Grüne, Freie Wähler & FDP sind für eine Abschaffung, das sind 44% der Stimmen (Die Linke ist ja nicht im Landtag vertreten, sonst wäre es Pari).


----------



## seahawk (29. Juni 2021)

Die Regel kann man ja sogar gut finden, wenn man Themen wie Tiefschall betrachtet. Allerdings ollte man dann eben Alternativen fördern - wie Mikrowindanlagen für Hausdächer und man könnte die von einer Baugenehmigung befreien.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nichts ist so teuer wie die Atomkraft, weil keiner sagen kann, was sie am ende wirklich kosten wird.
> Man stelle sich vor, Deutschland hätte in den 50ern auf die Atomkraft verzichtet und damals schon windenergie aufgebaut.


Das große Problem ist auch eine sicherer Endlagerung von dem verstrahlten Atommüll.
Da sind sich die Experten ja selber nicht untereinander einig. Und der Müll wird nur hin und her geschoben.
Niemand will den haben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich erkenne dass das der Bayrische Weg ist, der immer noch eine Mehrzahl der Wähler hinter sich versammelt


Warum ignorierst du eigentlich meine Frage? Der bayrische Weg? Was für eine Einstellung für ein so großes Bundesland...
Siehe unten meine Frage dazu


Sparanus schrieb:


> Du findest es also in Ordnung, dass jemand in Oberbayern der keine Windräder will darüber entscheiden kann, dass in Franken kein Windrad gebaut werden darf?
> Wieso befürwortest du dieses zetralstaatliche Gebahren der Landesregierung?





seahawk schrieb:


> Die Regel kann man ja sogar gut finden, wenn man Themen wie Tiefschall betrachtet.


Ach diesen Schall? Diesen Fehler?








						Behördenfehler: Infraschall von Windrädern jahrelang überschätzt
					

Ein Rechenfehler in einer Studie hat Windkraftgegnern in den letzten Jahren in die Hände gespielt. Sie haben mit den angeblich hohen Infraschallwerten von Windanlagen Ängste vor Tinnitus, Schlafstörungen und Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen geschürt.




					www.energiezukunft.eu
				





seahawk schrieb:


> Mikrowindanlagen für Hausdächer


Blöde Idee, viele Verwirbelungen, furchtbar ineffizient etc


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das große Problem ist auch eine sicherer Endlagerung von dem verstrahlten Atommüll.
> Da sind sich die Experten ja selber nicht untereinander einig. Und der Müll wird nur hin und her geschoben.
> Niemand will den haben.


Vermutlich hofft man, dass man den radioaktiven Müll irgendwann mittels superstarker neuer Technologie -- wahrscheinlich einen digitalen Quantennanotransbosonengenerator -- in neutrale Stoffe umwandeln kann.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

Ich seh da kein Problem mit Solar anstatt Windrädern. Die Räder stören halt viele...ich will auch keins in der nähe...


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich seh da kein Problem mit Solar anstatt Windrädern.


Lebst du im britischem Empire?


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lebst du im britischem Empire?


Ich verstehe diese Kritik wirklich nur zum Teil!
Also bei privaten Solar Anlagen dürfte doch heute kein vernunftbegabter Mensch mehr ohne ausreichend Akkukapazität/Speicherbankkapazitäten bauen/investieren und so teuer ist das wirklich nicht. Also die Privathaushalte die einspeisen haben genug auf der "Bank" gespeichert, um damit ihren Haushalt zu betreiben, gerade Nachts. Und dieses System ist auch die Zukunft und wird immer besser.
Mein bester Freund hat sich gerade für seine Südseite ein Kostenbvoranschlag machen lassen inklusive genug Bankkapazität für E-Autos (Nachtladen) und bei seinem Haus läuft auch Warmwasser über Durchlauferhitzer also Strom und die Bank ist wirklich wesentlich kleiner als ich vermutet habe, auch von den Kosten.
Auch dürfte sich bei gewerblichen Solaranlage mit der Zeit und der Verbesserung der Akkus, dort eine gewisse "Speicherkapazität" durchsetzen, die dann Nachts abgegeben werden kann.
Bei E-Autos wird die ganze Zeit mit dem kommenden technischen Fortschritt argumentiert, der dürfte sich bei privaten und gewerblichen Solaranlagen aber auch einstellen, einemal von der Panel-Leistung, als auch von der Möglichkeit Zwischenspeicher aufzubauen, die dann in den kritischen Zeiten eingespeist werden.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lebst du im britischem Empire?


Wieso?
Nachts wird weniger Strom benötigt, da reichen die Speicher.
Und wenns mal knapp wird, muss man sich eben mal in Enthaltsamkeit über...das ist ja auch euer Ding.
Zudem gibts ja auch Noch Wasserturbinen, Pumpspeicherwerke, Windräder im Meer und sonstwo, warum sollte man da nicht größtenteils auf solar setzen, wo niemanden der Ton/Vibrationen stört?
Nur weil du Windräder geil findest, finden das die Leute, die es betrifft noch lange nicht geil.
Zudem würdet ihr ja dann Strom von den Landeiern bekommen...mac


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also bei privaten Solar Anlagen dürfte doch heute kein vernunftbegabter Mensch mehr ohne ausreichend Akkukapazität/Speicherbankkapazitäten bauen/investieren und so teuer ist das wirklich nicht.


Kommt darauf an, kennst du "Balkonkraftwerke"?
500 bis 1000 Watt Solarzellen um sie am Balkon oder ähnlich aufzustellen für 500 bis 1000€ um die Grundlast zu decken. Da braucht man eher keinen Speicher.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei E-Autos wird die ganze Zeit mit dem kommenden technischen Fortschritt argumentiert, der dürfte sich bei privaten und gewerblichen Solaranlagen aber auch einstellen, einemal von der Panel-Leistung, als auch von der Möglichkeit Zwischenspeicher aufzubauen, die dann in den kritischen Zeiten eingespeist werden.


Ja, aber für Heimspeicher kann man Second Hand Zellen aus Autos verwenden. Da zählen Größe und Gewicht ja deutlich weniger.

Aber Don, beantworte doch bitte meine Frage von oben. Warum drückst du dich?


Btw
https://www.golem.de/news/klimakris...r-wirkung-als-co2-emissionen-2106-157735.htmlDas klingt ungut...

Btw 2:
Die Verkehrswende:








						21 absolute Premium-Fahrradwege, die ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen kann
					

Wenn Radfahrer auf die Fahrbahn ausweichen müssen, weil der Radweg von Falschparkern blockiert ist, dann bist du in Deutschland.




					www.buzzfeed.de


----------



## seahawk (29. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum ignorierst du eigentlich meine Frage? Der bayrische Weg? Was für eine Einstellung für ein so großes Bundesland...
> Siehe unten meine Frage dazu
> 
> 
> ...


Es sagt ja keiner, dass die 10-fache Bauhöhe als Abstand zwingend ist. Allerdings ist die barische Regelung gar nicht so extrem. 



			https://www.fachagentur-windenergie.de/fileadmin/files/PlanungGenehmigung/FA_Wind_Abstandsempfehlungen_Laender.pdf
		


Bei durchschnittlichen Nabenhöhen von 125m in Deutschland ist das nicht besonders hart.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich hofft man, dass man den radioaktiven Müll irgendwann mittels superstarker neuer Technologie -- wahrscheinlich einen digitalen Quantennanotransbosonengenerator -- in neutrale Stoffe umwandeln kann.



Die Technologie ist weder neu noch supertoll....  Leider wurde in Deutschland in den 90er Jahren die Kernforschung verteufelt, sodaß Wissen abgewandert ist.... vieles nach China... 
Die Kernforschung und die entwickelten Kraftwerke in der ganzen Welt, waren entweder mit dem Zweck zur militärischen Nutzung, oder aber "Resteverwertung" aus militärischer Nutzung!

Hätte man die Forschung nicht mit "entsorgt" wären die Forschungsansätze aus Deutschland 1. rein zivil und 2. weiter voran getrieben wurde.

Heute steht man in der Praxis tatsächlich mit herunter gelassener Hose da. 
Die Forschung lief aber weiter....
Aber selbst die Medien haben es ja nicht für "berichtenswert" erachtet all die Jahre.. erst jetzt kommt so langsam das Erwachen, dass Propeller in Pampa... und Solarzellen mit 18% Wirkungsgrad.. von Speichern reden wir da noch nicht mal.... nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß sind... 









						Alten Brennstoff entschärfen
					

Ein Endlager für stark Wärme entwickelnden Atommüll ist eine Generationenaufgabe. Gibt es andere Optionen, um die Menge des strahlenden Mülls zu verringern?




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es mal einen Anlauf in Belgien eine Versuchsanlage zu bauen, aber da hat man mal schnell die Förderung gestrichen...  und aus die Maus... 









						Bill Gates will das Klima retten und Hunderte von Mini-Atomkraftwerken bauen
					

In Europa haben Kernkraftwerke ein Image-Problem. Unbestritten ist, dass sie Energie ohne CO2-Emissionen bereitstellen. Bill Gates neuer Reaktor "Natrium" ist als Ergänzungsmodul im Verbund mit Solar- und Windenergieanlagen gedacht.




					www.stern.de
				




Wobei die Bude wo Gates mit rumfuhrwerkt, das Konzept wohl ändern wird/zumindest will ... 

Das bekommt man aber in DE alles nur am Rande mit und bestenfalls in homöopathischen Dosen mit. Aber so ist das wenn man von einer Industrienation an der Weltspitze in Richtung 2. Welt Land wandert...


----------



## Eckism (29. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du findest es also in Ordnung, dass jemand in Oberbayern der keine Windräder will darüber entscheiden kann, dass in Franken kein Windrad gebaut werden darf?
> Wieso befürwortest du dieses zetralstaatliche Gebahren der Landesregierung?


Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn jeder machen darf, was er will?
Das ist ja total ungrünes Gedankengut und damit Pfui...


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

Bei den Grünen läufts!









						Grüne: „Das ist Eingriff ins Wahlrecht. Frau Baerbock ist daran beteiligt“ - WELT
					

Der auf Platz eins der Landesliste im Saarland gewählte Hubert Ulrich soll seinen Platz räumen. Das fordern die Bundesgrünen. Doch der Kandidat will nicht weichen. Das sei einmalig in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik, sagt er. „Es wird zur Jagd geblasen.“




					www.welt.de
				



Das wird mehr als eng bis zum 19. Juli und es sieht nicht so aus, das er freiwillig geht.
Auch finde ich die Annahme das er nicht nochmal gewählt wird, da er ja anscheinend eine Mehrheit hat, doch recht merkwürdig.








						Annalena Baerbock wehrt sich gegen Plagiatsvorwürfe – „Versuch von Rufmord“ - WELT
					

Ein Plagiatsjäger hat mehrere Stellen im neuen Buch von Annalena Baerbock beanstandet. Die Grünen-Chefin wehrte sich gegen die Vorwürfe und bezeichnete sie als „bösartig“ und schaltete zudem einen Medienanwalt ein.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Springer Presse? So tief bist du gesunken Don?

Außerdem hast du noch immer nicht auf meine Frage geantwortet! Weich nicht ständig aus oder hast du keine Antwort?
Die Frage war ganz konkret einer Sache zugeordnet.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Springer Presse? So tief bist du gesunken Don?
> 
> Außerdem hast du noch immer nicht auf meine Frage geantwortet! Weich nicht ständig aus oder hast du keine Antwort?
> Die Frage war ganz konkret einer Sache zugeordnet.


Bist du so schwer von Begriff?
Ich bin nicht so fitt in Verwaltungsrecht, das ich das beurteilen kann, aber die werden sich etwas dabei gedacht haben ein Landesgesetz zu machen, um ständigen Klagen vorzubeugen, das dann jedes Verwaltungsgericht in jeder Kommune, das anders auslegen kann. Das ist doch Sache der bayrischen Staatsregierung, warum schreibst du nicht einfach die Frage an deinen örtlichen Landtagsabgeortneten, der für deinen Wahlkreis im Parlament sitzt?
Der kann dir wahrscheinlich auch eine bessere juristische Antwort geben als ich!

Und mal als Ansage, höre auf ständig zu blöken, wenn ich meine ich müsste auf manche Fragestellungen von dir nicht eingehen, du bist hier nicht irgendwie Weisungsbefugt!

Edit:
Ja klar, so viel zur Springerpresse









						Streit um Spitzenkandidat Hubert Ulrich: Saar-Grüne fechten eigene Liste an
					

Ulrich ließ sich zum Spitzenkandidaten küren, obwohl der Platz für Frauen reserviert ist. Kritiker wollen das juristisch stoppen.




					taz.de
				











						Buch-Passagen abgeschrieben?: Plagiatsvorwürfe gegen Annalena Baerbock
					

Die Kanzlerkandidatin der Grünen soll Passagen in ihrem kürzlich erschienenen Buch abgeschrieben haben, wirft ihr ein Plagiatsgutachter vor. Die Grünen sprechen von versuchtem Rufmord.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so fitt in Verwaltungsrecht, das ich das beurteilen kann, aber die werden sich etwas dabei gedacht haben ein Landesgesetz zu machen, um ständigen Klagen vorzubeugen, das dann jedes Verwaltungsgericht in jeder Kommune das anders auslegen kann.


Ich hab nach deiner Meinung gefragt, dich als großen Verfechter des Föderalismus.
Scheinbar ist es ja legal was die bayrische Regierung da macht, aber ist es richtig das nicht den Leuten vor Ort zu überlassen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und mal als Ansage, höre auf ständig blöken, wenn ich meine ich müsste auf manche Fragestellungen von dir nicht eingehen, die bist hier nicht irgendwie Weisungsbefugt!


Man muss dem politischen Diskussionspartner halt klare Statements abverlangen.
Lanz hat Tobias Hans (CDU) glaube 10 mal gefragt ob er niemanden weh tun will.
Daher möchte ich von dir klare Statements haben bevor ich mit dir ein neues Thema diskutieren will.
Also ich möchte wissen was du davon hältst, nicht rechtlich sondern deine Meinung als Staatsbürger.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab nach deiner Meinung gefragt, dich als großen Verfechter des Föderalismus.



Seit wann bin ich das?
Deutschland hat eine Tradition des Föderalismus, die hatte/hat gute Eigenschaften und die hat auch schlechte Eigenschaften, konnte man sehr schön bei Corona sehen. Auch bin ich kein wirklicher Freund der dezentralen Schulpolitik in diesem Land.
Ich habe als ich 1991 an der Uni angefangen habe, Leute in Tränen ausbrechen sehen, es waren halt Mädels die sich das Herzen genommen haben, als der Mathe Prof in VWL abgefragt hat, wer sein Abi in Hessen gemacht habe und ich zitiere:
"Wer in Hessen Mathe LK hatte, hat vielleicht eine klitzekleine Chance meinen Analysis Kurs zu bestehen, wer Mathe nur als 3., 4. Prüfungsfach oder Grundkurs hatte, sollte besser gehen, das spart Ihnen und mir Zeit".
War bei 400 Leuten im Hörsaal nicht so besonders lustig.

Ich kenne mich halt ganz gut mit der Geschichte Deutschlands aus und flippe regelmäßig aus, wenn irgendwelche "Idioten" behaupten, der deutsche Föderalismus, wäre von den USA vorgeschrieben worden, was halt historisch mehr als falsch ist, weil sowohl das Kaiserreich als auch die Weimarer Republik beide Föderal aufgebaut waren.
Aber geholfen hat der Förderalismus nicht immer, m.A. nach hat er seinen Teil dazu beigetragen, dass das Kaiserreich den Krieg verloren hat, aber wie gesagt es gibt da gute Seiten, wie z.B die dezentrale  Infrastruktur (vergleiche Paris und London als zentrale Knoten) und regionale Förderungen, aber es gibt eben auch Nachteile oder weniger gute Sachen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit wann bin ich das?


Na du kannst dir denken, dass das auf deine Äußerungen bezogen war 
Du bist also der Ansicht, dass andere Länder Bayern nicht vorschreiben sollen wie sie die Energiewende schaffen sollen. Okay, kauf ich so. Aber warum darf Dorf Oberbayern A dem Dorf Franken B vorschreiben wo es seine Windräder zu bauen hat?
Also über die Landesregierung? Das sind doch komplett lokale Probleme.


Don-71 schrieb:


> "Wer in Hessen Mathe LK hatte, hat vielleicht eine klitzekleine Chance meinen Analysis Kurs zu bestehen, wer Mathe nur als 3., 4. Prüfungsfach oder Grundkurs hatte, sollte besser gehen, das spart Ihnen und mir Zeit".


Das ist einfach nur ein schlechter Prof. Ich bin ohne Abitur, geschweige denn Leistungskurs an die Uni gekommen und hab das geschafft. Kannst ja mal @hoffgang fragen welchen Ruf technische Studiengänge hier habem.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber geholfen hat der Förderalismus nicht immer, m.A. nach hat er seinen Teil dazu beigetragen, dass das Kaiserreich den Krieg verloren hat


Ich kann mir schon denken, dass du auf die Marneschlacht anspielst bzw allgemein den Westfeldzug 1914.
Aber warum genau du das denkst wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon denken, dass du auf die Marneschlacht anspielst bzw allgemein den Westfeldzug 1914.
> Aber warum genau du das denkst wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.


OT.

Ich führe das nicht auf einzelne Schlachten oder Ereignisse zurück, sondern einmal auf die Organisation der Kaiserlichen Armee, die in Wahrheit eine Preußische, Sächsische, Bayrische, Würtenbergische, Hessische etc. Armee war, entsprechend gab es erst im Laufe des Krieges eine wirkliche Vermischung der Mannschaften und Offiziere und natürlich war nicht wirklich alles vereinheitlicht in der Ausbildung, sowohl der Mannschaften als auch der Offfiziere.
Das wesentlich größere Problem sehe ich aber bei der Organisation der Eisenbahnen und Teilweise auch der Kriegswirtschaft in den einzelnen "Bundesstaaten". eine DIN Norm war gerade erst am Anfang und gerade die Organisation der Eisenbahn in zig verschiedene Landeseisenbahnen, mit unterschiedlicher Achslasten (Lokomotiven und Strecken) und einem Sammelsorium an verschiedenen Lokomotiven, die nichts einheitliches hatten, als auch Transportraum, hat zu m.A. nach einiges an Problemen verursacht.
Desweiteren war jeder Bundesstaat für die Beschaffung seiner Pferde zuständig und bis 1916 lag die Nahrungsmittelzuteilung für Militär und Zivilbevölkerung bei den  *Wehrkreisen der *einzelnen Bundesstaaten.
Viel mehr Chaos kann es eigentlich gar nicht geben, gerade bei einem so wichtigen Gebiet wie Landwirtschaft und Nahrungsmittelzuteilung = Teile der  Logistik
Das Ende vom Lied war, das Deutschland schon 1916 40% weniger Nahrungsmittel produzierte und anbaute als noch 1914 und 1917 die Nahrungsproduktion um 55% gefallen ist, im Vergleich zu 1914.  Mit so einer "Logistik" und Organisation lässt sich kein Krieg gewinnen, auch wenn da mehrere Faktoren zusammengekommen sind, spielte der Förderlismus des Kaiserreiches und die sehr starke Stellung der einzelnen Bundesstaaten eine sehr gewichtige Rolle.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bitte sag mir, dass du dich nicht fortgepflanzt hast...


Weiche von mir, Satan! Du bist mir ein Ärgernis; denn du denkst nicht göttlich, sondern menschlich!


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bist du so schwer von Begriff?
> Ich bin nicht so fitt in Verwaltungsrecht, das ich das beurteilen kann, aber die werden sich etwas dabei gedacht haben ein Landesgesetz zu machen, um ständigen Klagen vorzubeugen, das dann jedes Verwaltungsgericht in jeder Kommune, das anders auslegen kann. Das ist doch Sache der bayrischen Staatsregierung, warum schreibst du nicht einfach die Frage an deinen örtlichen Landtagsabgeortneten, der für deinen Wahlkreis im Parlament sitzt?
> Der kann dir wahrscheinlich auch eine bessere juristische Antwort geben als ich!
> 
> ...


Wo ist das Problem? Ulrich hat einen Platz gestohlen, der für Frauen reserviert war. Das muss rückgängig gemacht werden.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es sagt ja keiner, dass die 10-fache Bauhöhe als Abstand zwingend ist. Allerdings ist die barische Regelung gar nicht so extrem.


Naja, Bayern stellt mit seiner Gesetzgebung von allen Bundesländern mit die wenigsten Fläche für Windräder zur Verfügung, nur BERLIN liegt noch drunter.
Unter dem Aspekt zu behaupten, die bayerischen Regelungen seien kein Extrem ist... gewagt

Nur mal so nebenbei, Bayern ist das Bundesland mit der größten Fläche in Deutschland, ist Stand 2017 an Position 10 in der Besiedlungsdichte und schafft es dennoch NICHT mehr als 0.1% seiner Fläche für Windkraftanlagen zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Weil der BaWü Vergleich hier gezogen wurde. BaWü hat DIE HÄLFTE der Fläche von Bayern, ist ~70% dichter besiedelt als Bayern und trotzdem stellt BaWü  deutlich mehr Fläche als Bayern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wesentlich größere Problem sehe ich aber bei der Organisation der Eisenbahnen und Teilweise auch der Kriegswirtschaft in den einzelnen "Bundesstaaten".


Ich widerspreche nicht deinen gesammelten Tatsachen sondern deinen Schlussfolgerungen daraus.
Grade die Eisenbahn war unterschiedliche Bedingungen gewohnt, musste sie sich doch darauf einrichten sogar auf eroberten Gebiet zu fahren auf dem teilweise unbekannte Bedingungen herrschen. Das hat selbst im Osten wo man umspuren musste gut geklappt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Ende vom Lied war, das Deutschland schon 1916 40% weniger Nahrungsmittel produzierte und anbaute als noch 1914 und 1917 die Nahrungsproduktion um 55% gefallen ist, im Vergleich zu 1914.


Die Männer waren halt einfach im Krieg, da passiert das.
Im nächsten Krieg ist man das Problem ja dadurch angegangen, dass man halt andere Länder quasi ausgehungert hat um die eigene Bevölkerung zu versorgen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Ulrich hat einen Platz gestohlen, der für Frauen reserviert war. Das muss rückgängig gemacht werden.


Viel zu martialisch gesprochen. "Gestohlen" was für ein Unsinn.
Dennoch, die Grünen haben sich innerparteiliche Spielregeln gegeben an die sich alle beteiligten Halten sollten
oder sie ändern die Spielregeln halt.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Windkrafträder wurden 2020 in Bayern genehmigt? Es waren 3 oder so.


Wir geht ja auch um die Energiewende in Deutschland und nicht um die in Bayern. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Söder erklärt ja, dass in Bayern kein wind weht und deswegen Windräder nutzlos wären.


Zumindest weiß der Maggus selbst nicht immer so genau, woher der Wind weht ...



Threshold schrieb:


> Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man eine Politik gegen erneuerbare Energien macht und Leute in den Umweltausschüssen sitzen hat, die von der kohle und atomstromlobby bezahlt werden.


Tja, da kommen dann so Feigenblattideen wie Geothermie und so heraus, von denen man schon weiß, dass sie nicht funktionieren werden, mit deren Projektierung man aber Zeit schinden kann.

Und dass die bayerischen Landwirte als überwiegend treue CSU-Wähler die Idee mit Biogas trotz aller Probleme (Allen voran das miserable Verhältnis von Fläche zu Energieertrag, direkt gefolgt von hoher Bodenauslaugung/-belastung ...) gar nicht so dumm finden, dürfte auch eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Triebfeder des Handelns bayerischer Landespolitik sein.

(Nichts gegen Biogas per se. Das ist absolut sinnvoll, wenn man Pflanzenabfälle übrig hat und auf diese Weise verwerten kann. Aber extra dafür anzupflanzen ist nun einmal schwachsinnig ...)


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Tja, da kommen dann so Feigenblattideen wie Geothermie und so heraus, von denen man schon weiß, dass sie nicht funktionieren werden, mit deren Projektierung man aber Zeit schinden kann.
> 
> Und dass die bayerischen Landwirte als überwiegend treue CSU-Wähler die Idee mit Biogas trotz aller Probleme (Allen voran das miserable Verhältnis von Fläche zu Energieertrag, direkt gefolgt von hoher Bodenauslaugung/-belastung ...) gar nicht so dumm finden, dürfte auch eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Triebfeder des Handelns bayerischer Landespolitik sein.
> 
> (Nichts gegen Biogas per se. Das ist absolut sinnvoll, wenn man Pflanzenabfälle übrig hat und auf diese Weise verwerten kann. Aber extra dafür anzupflanzen ist nun einmal schwachsinnig ...)


Ja man muss sich dann halt so fragen was sich der gute Winfried und seine BW Grünen denken, wenn sie nach mehr als 10 Jahren Regierung, um mehr als 20% bei der Grünstromerzeugung hinter den Bayern hinterher hinken.
Ob der Winfried immer weiss, woher der Wind weht?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Dennoch, die Grünen haben sich innerparteiliche Spielregeln gegeben an die sich alle beteiligten Halten sollten
> oder sie ändern die Spielregeln halt.



TAZ Zitat:


> Die Kritiker des ehemalige Partei- und Landtagsfraktionsvorsitzende Ulrich werfen dem 63-Jährigen vor, in einem „rücksichtslosen Egotrip“ seine Wahl zum Spitzenkandidaten durchgesetzt und damit eklatant gegen das Frauenstatut der Partei verstoßen zu haben. Platz eins einer grünen KandidatInnenliste ist danach grundsätzlich für eine Frau reserviert. Nur wenn sich keine Kandidatin findet, kann der Platz für Männer geöffnet werden. *Wie lange versucht werden muss, eine Frau für Platz eins zu finden, ist strittig.*
> 
> Beim entscheidenden Parteitag in Saarbrücken hatten die Delegierten in drei Wahlgängen die amtierende Landesvorsitzende Tina Schöpfer durchfallen lassen. Danach wurde die Wahl per Abstimmung für Männer geöffnet. Ulrich setzte sich durch. Der Versammlungsleiter habe nicht nach der Kandidatur einer neuen Kandidatin gefragt, sondern bereits für den vierten Wahlgang Ulrich zugelassen, beklagte sich eine mögliche Bewerberin bei der taz. Mit der Sprecherin der Grünen Jugend, Jeanne Dillschneider, stand auch eine Frau als Alternative zur Wahl, doch die Delegierten wählten Ulrich.


Scheint nicht so klar zu sein und "gestohlen" wurde hier erst mal gar nichts, die Öffnung des Listen Platz 1 für Männer, wurde selber durch Abstimmung herbeigeführt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Scheint nicht so klar zu sein und "gestohlen" wurde hier erst mal gar nichts, die Öffnung des Listen Platz 1 für Männer, wurde selber durch Abstimmung herbeigeführt.


Bitte nutze nicht seahawks Vokabular wenn du mich zitierst.

Ich finde dieses Frauenstatut selbst etwas problematisch, aber daraus jetzt ein nationales Politikum zu machen
ist Unsinn. Dann muss man jetzt mal gucken wie diese Regeln in genau dieser Situation auszulegen sind und fertig.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2021)

Ohne Frage muss da nachgesteuert werden und es muss klar sein, dass die Position niemals für Männer verfügbar werden darf. Trotzdem gab es kein hinreichendes Bemühen eine geeignete Kandidatin zu finden und es war wieder typische Machtpolitik des Patriarchat.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

Mann und Frau kann feststellen, dass die Nerven blank liegen.








						Annalena Baerbock: Grüne empören sich über „Schmutzkampagne“ - WELT
					

Ein Medienwissenschaftler aus Österreich wirft Annalena Baerbock vor, in ihrem Buch gebe es Plagiate. Die Grünen wehren sich vehement, von einer „Desinformationskampagne“ ist die Rede. Eine Grünen-Europaabgeordnete geht die ARD an.




					www.welt.de
				




Schlampiges arbeiten und nicht zitieren sind bei der Konkurrenz Plagiate oder zumindestens Fehlverhalten, bei der eigenen Kandidatin eine "Rufmord Kampagne" oder Schmutzkmpagne gegen diese.
Die ARD Tagesschau anzugreifen ist wirklich sehr sehr unschlau und erinnert irgendwie an die Vorwürfe der rechtsaussen Partei gegenüber den Öffentlich Rechtlichen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Frauenstatut selbst etwas problematisch, aber daraus jetzt ein nationales Politikum zu machen
> ist Unsinn. Dann muss man jetzt mal gucken wie diese Regeln in genau dieser Situation auszulegen sind und fertig.


Das Politikum kommt von Teilen der  Grünen selber, wenn sie ihre eigene Landesliste juristisch anfechten, die freie Presse berichtet nur darüber, so wie sie das auch schon mehrfach bei der AfD getan hat. Übrigens ist eine nicht eingereichte Landesliste zur Bundetagswahl einer Partei, *absolut* ein nationales Politikum, weil sonst alle Stimmen der Grünen in diesem Bundesland, einfach unter den Tisch fallen. Insoweit ist deine Aussage ziemlich unsinnig.


seahawk schrieb:


> Ohne Frage muss da nachgesteuert werden und es muss klar sein, dass die Position niemals für Männer verfügbar werden darf. Trotzdem gab es kein hinreichendes Bemühen eine geeignete Kandidatin zu finden und es war wieder typische Machtpolitik des Patriarchat.


Ist dir eigentlich wirklich noch zu helfen?
Der Parteitag hat selber durch *Abstimmung* den Listenplatz für Männer geöffnet, nachdem in drei vorherigen Wahlgängen, Frau durchgefallen ist.

Das nächste Unheil braut sich im Süden zusammen, um Boris Palme, denn der ist wohl gar nicht so isoliert in der Partei wie man der Öffentlichkeit glauben machen wollte.








						Boris Palmer: Aufruf gegen Parteiausschluss des Oberbürgermeisters gestartet - WELT
					

Unterstützung für Boris Palmer: Rund 40 Mitglieder der Tübinger Alternativen und Grünen Liste erklären, dass die Aussagen des Oberbürgermeisters über Fußballer Dennis Aogo nicht bewiesen, dass er ein Rassist sei. Sie fordern, das Parteiausschlussverfahren einzustellen.




					www.welt.de
				




Anna Lena Baerbock und die Grüne Partei verspielen gerade oder haben eventuell bereits 2 sehr wichtige Tugenden auf dem Weg ins Kanzleramt verspielt, Seriösität und Zuverlässigkeit.
Wer glaubt nach der Ära Merkel, die übrigens immer noch völlig unangefochten jedes Politikerränking in diesem Land anführt, muss man nur einfach neu, weiblich und "anders" sein, wird ziemlich schwer auf dem harten Boden der Tatsachen aufschlagen.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2021)

Es ist eine Frau durchgefallen. Der nächste Schritt hätte es sein müssen nach anderen Kandidatinnen zu suchen und nicht einen Mann zu nehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist eine Frau durchgefallen. Der nächste Schritt hätte es sein müssen nach anderen Kandidatinnen zu suchen und nicht einen Mann zu nehmen.


Lüge doch einfach nicht! 
Das ist ja absurd was du hier aufführst und wie du Tatsachen verdrehst.
Es wurde nicht einfach ein Mann genommen, der Listenplatz wurde nach drei fehgeschlagenen Wahgängen bei der Frau scheiterte, durch eine *Abstimmung* des Parteitages für Männer geöffnet.
In der finalen Abstimmung konnte sich dann der nun zugelassenen Mann, gegen eine Frau, wiederum durch *Abstimmung,* durchsetzen!


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schlampiges arbeiten und nicht zitieren sind bei der Konkurrenz Plagiate oder zumindestens Fehlverhalten, bei der eigenen Kandidatin eine "Rufmord Kampagne" oder Schmutzkmpagne gegen diese.


Don, auch als nicht Volljurist solltest du wissen, dass man die rechtliche Klärung abwarten sollte wenn ein Anwalt eingeschaltet wurde. Aber das ist dir vollkommen egal, erstmal etwas verbreiten und dann ist der Schaden angerichtet auch wenn es sich als Falsch herausstellt.
Du hast so viel Verantwortungsbewusstsein gegenüber der Wahrheit wie Höcke gegenüber Flüchtlingen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die ARD Tagesschau anzugreifen ist wirklich sehr sehr unschlau und erinnert irgendwie an die Vorwürfe der rechtsaussen Partei gegenüber den Öffentlich Rechtlichen.


Kritik an einer Veröffentlichung ist das selbe wie das systematische bezeichnen des ÖR als Systempresse?
Wenn du es dir als Unionler so einfach machst musst du dir aber eigentlich auch eingestehen, dass Frau Steinbach mit der Union eigentlich schon in der richtigen Partei war.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Anna Lena Baerbock und die Grüne Partei verspielen gerade oder haben eventuell bereits 2 sehr wichtige Tugenden auf dem Weg ins Kanzleramt verspielt, Seriösität und Zuverlässigkeit.


Und die Union lernt grade wie man Wahlkampf auf Trump Niveau macht.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lüge doch einfach nicht!
> Das ist ja absurd was du hier aufführst und wie du Tatsachen verdrehst.
> Es wurde nicht einfach ein Mann genommen, der Listenplatz wurde nach drei fehgeschlagenen Wahgängen bei der Frau scheiterte, durch eine *Abstimmung* des Parteitages für Männer geöffnet.
> In der finalen Abstimmung konnte sich dann der nun zugelassenen Mann, gegen eine Frau, wiederum durch *Abstimmung,* durchsetzen!


Und das es Kandidatinnen gab, hätte der Mann nie zugelassen werden dürfen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und das es Kandidatinnen gab, hätte der Mann nie zugelassen werden dürfen.


Laut TAZ ist das nicht eindeutig, sondern strittig!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die Union lernt grade wie man Wahlkampf auf Trump Niveau macht.


Oh bitte!
Also die Union hat den Lebenslauf und das Buch von Frau Barbock geschrieben, die Union war maßgeblich am Parteitag der Grünen im Saarland beteiligt und die Union hat das Ausschlussverfahren gegen Boris Palmer auf den Weg gebracht?

Dieser ständige Vergleich mit Trump ist an kolossaalen super Schwachsinn gar nicht mehr zu überbieten, denn erstens schreibt die gesammte Presse über die Grünen und zweitens solltest bei deinen Behauptungen dann auch mal die Lügen der "Union" in Bezug auf die Grünen aufzeigen!
Wenn nichts mehr hilft, hilft halt nicht belegbares Framing und Bashing.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Don Schmutzkampagnen macht man nicht nur durch Lügen sondern auch durch aufbauschen.
Im US Wahlkampf ist Clinton auch mal zusammengebrochen, war es eine Lüge von den Reps das zu teilen?
Nein, ist es absolut bedeutungslos wenn eine Frau Ü60 in der Hitze mal zusammen klappt? Ja

Laschet hat sich eine ehemalige von Bild in sein Team geholt. Wir wissen wie der Wind bei der Bild weht.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don Schmutzkampagnen macht man nicht nur durch Lügen sondern auch durch aufbauschen.
> Im US Wahlkampf ist Clinton auch mal zusammengebrochen, war es eine Lüge von den Reps das zu teilen?
> Nein, ist es absolut bedeutungslos wenn eine Frau Ü60 in der Hitze mal zusammen klappt? Ja
> 
> Laschet hat sich eine ehemalige von Bild in sein Team geholt. Wir wissen wie der Wind bei der Bild weht.


Also außer Behauptungen und Framing hast du nichts belegbares auf der Hand, wie üblich.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Müssen wir jetzt wirklich diskutieren wie die Springerpresse drauf ist?
Es ist sehr bezeichnend, dass du nun diese verlinkst!

Nun ist auch mir bewusst, dass Zeitungen nie neutral sind, aber wie gesagt, sehr bezeichnend wie sich
die Springer Presse verhält, wie zähnefletschend man auf die Grünen losgeht.
Ich will nun gar nicht die Publikationen vorbringen die man mit meiner politischen Ansicht liest (und nein die TAZ ist es nicht, die Zeit ist beispielsweise gemeint).
Aber, dass du nichtmals mehr die Klasse hast Blätter wie die FAZ zu verlinken lässt tief blicken.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bayern hat halt viele Solarzellen. Das ist an Tagen wie heute schön, in der Nacht halt doof.


Was ihr alle immer (ob absichtlich oder unabsichtlich) nicht erwähnt:
ja, *man kann elektrischen Strom speichern.*

Oh Wunder der Technik!

Damit erübrigt sich eigentlich jede weitere Diskussion in diese Richtung.

Aber die  Hauptakteure hier werden sich das nicht nehmen lassen, auch noch das letzte Elektron aus den Generatoren rauszuquetschen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Damit erübrigt sich eigentlich jede weitere Diskussion in diese Richtung.


Umsonst ohne Platz?

Nein die Diskussion muss die Kosten und den Platz berücksichtigen!


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Müssen wir jetzt wirklich diskutieren wie die Springerpresse drauf ist?
> Es ist sehr bezeichnend, dass du nun diese verlinkst!
> 
> Nun ist auch mir bewusst, dass Zeitungen nie neutral sind, aber wie gesagt, sehr bezeichnend wie sich
> ...


Geht es eigentlich?
Meinst du ernsthaft ich habe 3-4 Abbos laufen?
Ich kann reichlich wenig dafür, wenn bei den "Anderen" die momentanen Artikel zu den Grünen hinter einer Paywall stecken und sie im Moment bei Welt Online frei sind. Dazu habe ich die TAZ zum Parteitag im Saarland angeführt.

Es gab in jeder großen Online Ausgabe (FAZ, Zeit, Spiegel, Süddeutsche) Berichte zu den "Plagiatsvorwürfen" des Buches und zig Artikel zu den mehrfach abgeänderten Lebensläufen!


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meinst du ernsthaft ich habe 3-4 Abbos laufen?


Ich hab gar keins, und?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gab in jeder großen Online Ausgabe (FAZ, Zeit, Spiegel, Süddeutsche) Berichte zu den "Plagiatsvorwürfen" des Buches und zig Artikel zu den mehrfach abgeänderten Lebensläufen!


Hat man deiner Generation nicht beigebracht, dass der Ton die Musik macht?
Die einen nennen Fakten ohne was zu implizieren und Springerpresse? Naja denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die einen nennen Fakten ohne was zu implizieren und Springerpresse? Naja denk mal drüber nach


Nein ich denke nicht darüber nach, weil die "Welt" immer noch und überall als seriöses Pressemedium gilt!


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was ihr alle immer (ob absichtlich oder unabsichtlich) nicht erwähnt:
> ja, *man kann elektrischen Strom speichern.*


Nein, wirklich, das geht?
Ja ist halt doof, dass Photovoltaik im Winter weniger effektiv ist und genau aus diesem Grund in Bayern entweder mehr auf Erd- bzw. Biogas oder Windenergie gesetzt werden sollte. Pläne für neue Gaskraftwerke liegen vor, in Leipheim soll eines gebaut werden.

Nur ist das eben wieder Stromerzeugung durch Verbrennung und nicht Nutzung nachhaltiger Energiegewinnung. Es bringt auch nix wenn Don immer wieder dumpf auf BaWü und den Grünen dort rumprügelt, aber (mal wieder) die Realität nicht erkennt. In BaWü stehen Kohlekraftwerke, dank des Kohleausstiegsdatums der Bundesregierung bestenfalls irgendwann 2030 laufen diese, anders als die AkW in Bayern & BaWü noch auf absehbare Zeit weiter.

Unter dem Aspekt isses schon fast ein schlechter Scherz, dass ein Bundesland, das 100% größer ist, weniger dicht besiedelt, grad mal 20% mehr aus erneuerbaren Energien produziert und statt neuer Windanlagen auf Gaskraftwerke setzt UND dabei den Ausbau der Windenergie massiv stocken lässt. BaWü hat soviele neue Windanlagen in 2020 gebaut wie Bayern in den letzten 4 Jahren - und auch in BaWü wird geklagt, gibt es Bürgerinitiativen und und und. Nur halt keine 10h Regel - außer, es ginge nach der CDU: https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/baden...cdu-fordert-abstand-windkraftanlagen-100.html

Meanwhile in Bayern:


> Bis zum Jahr 2020 wurde deutlich, dass die 10H-Regelung den Neubau von Windkraftanlagen in Bayern nahezu zum Erliegen gebracht hat. Zwar können Kommunen über die Bauleitplanung auch Windparks innerhalb der 10H-Grenzen ermöglichen, doch scheitert das in der Praxis meist an erheblichen Widerständen von Bürgerinitiativen oder Nachbargemeinden



Fakt bleibt: Bayern hat mit der 10h Regel dem Ausbau der Windenergie massiv den Riegel vorgeschoben. Statt ernsthaft in erneuerbare Energien zu investieren wird auf Verbrennung (Gas) und Import gesetzt und das, während man Potential für saubere Energie direkt im eigenen Bundesland vollkommen ungenutzt lässt.

Führt dann zu solchen grandiosen Ideen von Maggus dem I.








						Bayerische Staatszeitung
					

Nachrichten aus Bayern. Aktuelle Informationen, Hintergrundberichte aus Politik, Wirtschaft, Kommunalem und Kultur




					www.bayerische-staatszeitung.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Umsonst ohne Platz?
> 
> Nein die Diskussion muss die Kosten und den Platz berücksichtigen!


Ich hatte Recht.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein ich denke nicht darüber nach, weil die "Welt" immer noch und überall als seriöses Pressemedium gilt!


Warst du vorher Bild Leser, dass du die Welt als seriös empfindest?


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Unter dem Aspekt isses schon fast ein schlechter Scherz, dass ein Bundesland, das 100% größer ist, weniger dicht besiedelt, grad mal 20% mehr aus erneuerbaren Energien produziert und statt neuer Windanlagen auf Gaskraftwerke setzt UND dabei den Ausbau der Windenergie massiv stocken lässt.


So geschrieben, sind das falsche Tatsachen!
Der Grünstrom*anteil *liegt in Bayern bei 52,1%, genauso wie der in Hessen und Rheinland-Pfalz!
Der Grünstrom*anteil* in BW liegt trotz über 10 Jähriger Regierungsverantwortung der Grünen bei 31,2%.
Bei deiner These wäre dann zu Fragen, warum das Hessen und Rheinland -Pfalz auch hinbekommen.
Du hast einen Punkt bei der Bevölkerungsdichte, aber auch nur sehr geringfügig.
Denn Hessen hat eine Bevölkerungsdichte von 298 Einwohnern pro km² und BW 311 pro km², sowie Rheinland Pfalz von 206 pro km² und Bayern von 186 pro km². Also da so extrem mit dem Finger nach Bayern zu zeigen und BW in Schutz zu nehmen ist faktisch nicht wirklich korrekt.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Laut TAZ ist das nicht eindeutig, sondern strittig!


Und deswegen soll der Wahlprozess ja überprüft werden. Ganz ehrlich sehe ich das Problem nicht, in keinem Fall ist das für die Grünen gut. Aber es ist richtig die Einwendungen aus der Basis zu würdigen und den Prozess zu prüfen und aufzuklären.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Umsonst ohne Platz?
> 
> Nein die Diskussion muss die Kosten und den Platz berücksichtigen!


Bayern ist reich und hat Platz...das passt perfekt mit Solar.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bayern ist reich und hat Platz...das passt perfekt mit Solar.


Das kann man so sehen, aber man muss auch Fragen ob die Bürger die Kosten oder die Windräder wollen und das muss man wenn überhaupt vor Ort fragen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Pläne für neue Gaskraftwerke liegen vor, in Leipheim soll eines gebaut werden.


Das Problem ist, dass der Betrieb eines Gaskraftwerks teuer ist als der eines Braunkohlekraftwerks.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja man muss sich dann halt so fragen was sich der gute Winfried und seine BW Grünen denken, wenn sie nach mehr als 10 Jahren Regierung, um mehr als 20% bei der Grünstromerzeugung hinter den Bayern hinterher hinken.
> Ob der Winfried immer weiss, woher der Wind weht?


Einmal davon abgesehen, dass Kretschmann bei vielen Wählern eher als grün umlackierter Unionsmann wahrgenommen wird, ist es schier unmöglich, in zehn Jahren Regierungs_beteiligung_ komplett das Ruder herumzureißen, wenn die Vorgängerregierungen erneuerbaren Energien regelrecht feindlich gegenüberstanden.

Im Übrigen basiert der Vorsprung erneuerbarer Energien in Bayern zum großen Teil auf Wasserkraft (60% aller deutschen Wasserkraftanlagen liegen dort) und hat _rein gar nichts_ mit der Energiewende zu tun, da die Großanlagen deutlich älter sind und - nebenbei bemerkt - etliche Anlagen aus ökologischer Sicht schon immer umstritten waren. Das gilt auch für die boomenden Kleinwasserkraftanlagen, die von vorne und hinten gefördert werden, obwohl sie anteilig nur wenig Strom erzeugen, aber massive Auswirkungen auf Wasserbiotope haben. Aber nahezu jeder, der ein Stück Land besitzt, durch das sich Wasser bewegt, tritt nun bei der CSU die Diele blank, um ein Stück vom Kuchen abzubekommen.

Und wenn man Wasserkraft und das gleichermaßen als Geschenk für die bayerische Agrarlobby ohne Sinn und Verstand - auch mit Bundesmitteln - geförderte Biogas (ohne Abfallverwertung) abzieht, wird der ach so große bayerische Vorsprung sehr schnell sehr klein.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei deiner These wäre dann zu Fragen, warum das Hessen und Rheinland -Pfalz auch hinbekommen.
> Du hast einen Punkt bei der Bevölkerungsdichte, aber auch nur sehr geringfügig.
> Denn Hessen hat eine Bevölkerungsdichte von 298 Einwohnern pro km² und BW 311 pro km², sowie Rheinland Pfalz von 206 pro km² und Bayern von 186 pro km². Also da so extrem mit dem Finger nach Bayern zu zeigen und BW in Schutz zu nehmen ist faktisch nicht wirklich korrekt.



1.) Du hast BaWü ins Spiel gebracht, dabei verkennst du leider, dass die Grünen dort nicht als absolute Mehrheit regieren, anders als die CSU in Bayern es in der Vergangenheit immer wieder tun konnte. Zudem sind die Grünen in BaWü mit der CDU in einer Koalition, in der zweiten Legislaturperiode hintereinander - lustigerweise hat genau diese CDU bei der letzten Landtagswahl damit Wahlkampf gemacht, den Ausbau der Windenergie in BaWü einzudämmen.
Du kannst also nicht nur auf die Grünen in BaWü zeigen und sagen "warum läuft es da nicht".

2.) Siehe https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/B...ng/Tabellen/bruttostromerzeugung-laender.html

Hessen &RP tun sich relativ einfach einen großen Anteil seiner Stromproduktion aus erneuerbaren Energien zu gewinnen wenn man kaum Strom durch Kohle oder Atomstrom erzeugt. Bayern ist hier in einer ähnlichen Position.
BaWü hat am Rhein, dank der Verschiffung der Kohle, eben in der Vergangenheit stark auf Kohleverstromung gesetzt, dank dem Kohleausstieg bis irgendwann 203X wird das auch so bleiben.
Auch hier, das kann man den Grünen kaum ankreiden, die haben die Kohlebomber nicht bauen lassen und abschalten kann Kretschmann die auch nicht alleine - zumal Kohleausstieg nicht vor 2030 im BaWü Koalitionsvertrag (mit der CDU...) verankert wurde.

Absolut produziert Hessen immer noch deutlich weniger Strom aus erneuerbaren als BaWü, nur in Relation zu den anderen Stromerzeugern im Bundesland halt anteilig mehr als BaWü, eben weil hier noch AKW & Kohle Strom erzeugen.

Es ist also recht einfach für Bundesländer ohne AKW & Kohlekraftwerke recht hohe Anteile bei den erneuerbaren Energien anzuzeigen, das hilft halt nur niemandem weiter. Und vor allem ist das nur eine Ablenkung dessen, dass Bayern Windenergie massiv blockiert & die CDU dieses Blockademodell gerne exportieren würde, was aber kaum zukunftsfähig ist,

Wir brauchen deutlich! mehr aus erneuerbaren Energien und zwar im gesamten Bundesgebiet. Das Modell Stromimport verlagert das Problem doch nur, wir schalten die AkW ab, kaufen aber französischen Atomstrom. Das ist sinnlos. Hier hilft es aber nicht die Grünen zu verteufeln, sondern man muss den Widerstand gegen die Energiewende in Deutschland überwinden. Endlich Stromtrassen fertigstellen die den Strom von der Küste in den Süden liefern. Endlich überall mehr regenerative Energiequellen schaffen.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab gar keins, und?


Knausriger Offz.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja ist halt doof, dass Photovoltaik im Winter weniger effektiv ist und genau aus diesem Grund in Bayern entweder mehr auf Erd- bzw. Biogas oder Windenergie gesetzt werden sollte.


Hing der höhere Anteil von Photovoltaik in Bayern nicht auch damit zusammen: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/SolarGIS-Solar-map-Germany-de.png ?


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hing der höhere Anteil von Photovoltaik in Bayern nicht auch damit zusammen: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/SolarGIS-Solar-map-Germany-de.png ?


Auch ja. Man baut das ja da hin wo die Sonne scheint, v.a. wenns dann auch noch gefördert wird.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kann man so sehen, aber man muss auch Fragen ob die Bürger die Kosten oder die Windräder wollen und das muss man wenn überhaupt vor Ort fragen.


Die CDU wird in Bayern gewählt, also ist die Mehrheit mit der CDU zufrieden...du kannst ja umziehen, wenns Dir dort nicht passt...ist ja eh immer das totschlagargument.^^


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die CDU wird in Bayern gewählt, also ist die Mehrheit mit der CDU zufrieden...du kannst ja umziehen, wenns Dir dort nicht passt...ist ja eh immer das totschlagargument.^^


Wenn man denn die CDU in Bayern wählen könnte.   
Blöd ist halt, dass wenn man im Bund die CDU wählt, bekommt man die Verweigerer in Bayern immer gratis dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Ich warte immer noch auf die Antwort von Don warum die Staatsregierung das Recht haben sollte soweit in die Gemeinden reinzugreifen. Also rein von seiner Meinung her ohne rechtliche Begründung.
Tja aber er weigert sich das ja zu beantworten.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man denn die CDU in Bayern wählen könnte.
> Blöd ist halt, dass wenn man im Bund die CDU wählt, bekommt man die Verweigerer in Bayern immer gratis dazu.


Ob CDU oder CSU...Kirche ist Kirche...ist für mich das gleiche.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die Union lernt grade wie man Wahlkampf auf Trump Niveau macht.


Hier noch für dich, um zu zeigen, welcher wirklicher Unsinn dein Kommentar ist.








						Das auch noch: Was die Plagiatsvorwürfe für die grüne Kanzlerkandidatin Annalena Baerbock bedeuten - Kommentar
					

Die Vorwürfe, Annalena Baerbock habe Passagen ihres Buchs »Jetzt« abgeschrieben, sind einigermaßen mickrig – und dennoch sind sie ein weiterer Sargnagel für ihre Kandidatur.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Der Herr Kuzmany ist ja wie wir alle wissen voll mit der Union verheiratet....

Lieber Sparanus, die Presse berichtet und schreibt insbesondere Anna Lena Baerbock "nieder", die Union musste dazu gar nichts tun, bei Welt Online gibt es sogar einen Artikel, mit der Frage, warum die Union so passiv ist gegenüber den "Fehlern" von Frau Baerbock.
Du kannst jetzt natürlich weiterhin ausrasten und der Springer Presse oder der Union die Schuld geben, weisst aber sehr genau, wer die eigentlichen Urheber dieser Fehler sind.

Um mal meine Meinung kund zu tun, die Grünen haben sich mit der Person Baerbock genauso in die Nesseln gesetzt, wie die Union mit Laschet, beide sind jedenfalls m.A. nach nicht die besten oder geeignetesten Kandidaten. Ich habe nie verstanden, warum eine Baerbock, einer Göring-Eckart so schnell den Rang ablaufen konnte, aber wie man nun sieht ist hipp und nassforsch, dann doch nicht immer die bessere Wahl, als seriös und zuverlässig.
Ein Duo Habeck oder Özdimir mit einer Göring Eckardt hätte jedenfalls nach meiner Ansicht weit besssere Chancen, als das jetzige Duo, das gleiche gilt für Söder versus Laschet. Wer Söder Unions Kandidat wäre die Wahl schon gelaufen, weil die Union nicht bei 30% sondern mind. 35% liegen würde und mit diesen ganzen bescheuerten Fehler der Grünen wahrscheinlich auf die 40% zuhalten würde.
Eigentlich hält nur noch Laschets Schwäche die Grünen im Spiel, ´nach jetzt 2 Monaten permanent Fettnäpfchen und die scheinen sich fortzusetzen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja ich warte immer noch auf die Antwort von Don warum die Staatsregierung das Recht haben sollte soweit in die Gemeinden reinzugreifen. Also rein von seiner Meinung her ohne rechtliche Begründung.aber er weigert sich das ja zu beantworten.


Nein ich weigere mich nicht, aber seit meinem Jura Studium sehe ich politische Dinge halt anders als viele andere Menschen. Bebauungspläne und Planfestellungsverfahren sind Landesrecht, das ist ein Fakt! Da kann ich hundertmal eine andere Meinung haben, das ist völlig irrelevant, weil sich diese Meinung niemals durchsetzen lässt.

Ein anderes und meiner Meinung schwerwiegenderes Beispiel, impliziert aber sehr ähnliches, musste ich schon häufiger diskutieren. Warum können Asyslbewerber immer wieder oder überhaupt gegen einen ablehnenden Bescheid klagen?
Weil wir in einem Rechsstaat für alle leben und Verwaltungsentscheidungen unter Gerichtsvorbehalt stehen (Punkt).
Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren und ich will das auch überhaupt nicht ändern, obwohl mir natürlich auch die Ineffizienz des Systems teilweise bei bestimmten Leuten gegen den Strich geht, aber ich lasse mich auf solche Diskussionen nicht mehr ein, weil sie Zeitverschwendung sind. Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat und diesen möchte ich so behalten und nicht in so etwas wie Australien in diesem Punkt abgleiten.

Wenn man nun Bebauungspläne die lokal schon eingermaßen offen sind, völlig für Kommunen öffnet, sehe ich hier eine ganze Menge Gefahren.
Es geht doch z.B. bei Windrädern um das allgemeine Nachbarschaftsrecht und wenn das jede Gemeinde anderes hält, hast du entsprechende Klagen die entschieden werden müssen, was zwangsläufig dazu führt, das das so weit eskaliert, das es irgendwann ein Landesverwaltungsgerichtshof endgültig entscheidet, wahrscheinlich nach hunderten von Klagen.
Ich muss dir doch jetzt nicht den Rattenschwanz erklären was passiert, wenn in München der Nachbar seine Gartenhütte bis 1m zum Nachbarzaun bauen darf (mit Baugenehmigung), in Dachau darf erim Garten  bauen wie er will auch ohne Genehmigung und in Starnberg darf er nur 3m an den Zaun bauen und auch nur mit Genehmigung.
Das gleiche kannst du völlig analog mit Windrädern für dich ableiten!
Das führt zwangsläufig irgendwann zu Chaos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ... Eifel, Odenwald, Hunsrück, Schwarzwald ...





Don-71 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> > ... Städte ...





Don-71 schrieb:


> Mach sich schlau ... keine Ahnung hast.






RyzA schrieb:


> Das wurde von Renten - und Finanzexperten ja vorgerechnet und hatte ich hier schon paarmal erwähnt: damit man im Alter nicht in Armut landet wenn man sein ganzes Leben z.B. im Niedriglohnbereich gearbeitet hat.



Na wenn dass das einzige was zählt und es egal ist, wenn Leute schon vor dem Alter in Armut landen, weil sie gar keine Vollzeitstelle mehr finden...




> Nö. Der Mindestlohn ist ja das beste Beispiel das das geht.



Ah ja? Deswegen haben wir auch niemanden mehr, der auf HartzIV angewiesen ist, seit es den Mindestlohn gibt?



> Wenn jemand 10 Euro die Stunde verdient bei 40 Stunden die Woche sind das 1600 Euro Brutto im Monat.
> Netto sind das 1000-1200 Euro ( je nach Steuerklasse).  Das ist nicht gerade viel.



Abgesehen davon, dass es 1700 Brutto sind und bei 12 Euro dann 2050 Brutto/um die 1300 Netto: Nö, viel ist das nicht. Aber es ist Brutto schon 500 Euro MEHR, als manch Fachkraft als Einstiegsgehalt bekommt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh, Spahn sieht keinen Handlungsbedarf? Achja, mein Fehler, klassische CDU Kompetenz, Fremde ausbeuten, damit wir an unserem System nichts ändern müssen, dafür wird man von reaktionären alten weißen Männern mit rassistisch / sexistischen Tendenzen einfach trotz schallender Inkompetenz einfach wiedergewählt.



Selbst schuld, wer keine Apotheke hat. Wieso sollte sich Spahn um solche Leute kümmern?




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich will Dir ja nicht in die Parade fahren, aber Super E5 kostet zur Zeit in meiner ländlichen Umgebung 1,58 EUR/l.



Keine Sorge, mit einem willkürlichen Einzelbeispiele fährst du mir nicht in die Parade. Wenn ich dran denke, melde ich mich in ein paar Monaten nochmal, wenn ich irgendwo in Italien 30% mehr als du jetzt bezahlt habe.



> Für ein Land mit riesengroßer petrolchemischer Industrie sogar zu teuer.



Was Umweltzerstörung kostet korreliert zwar mit der größe der chemischen Industrie eines Landes, aber letztere sagt wenig darüber aus, was Klimaschädigung kosten sollte.



> Ähem, den Verbrauch könnten die Dieselautos verringern, wenn man VW mal so richtig in den Allerwertesten getreten hätte.



So, könnten sie das? Das müssen ja geradezu magische Tritte gewesen sein, wenn ich mir angucke, dass bislang gekaufte Diesel pro Fahrstrecke sogar mehr CO2 ausstoßen als bislang gekaufte Benziner, sich der absolute Verbrauch beider aber um 50 bis 75% reduzieren muss, ehe wir aber auch nur in die Nähe von klimatechnisch akzeptablen Bereichen kommen.



> Wenn man mit Argumenten nichts erreicht, werden Verbote erlassen und die Ärmsten bestraft.



Immer diese Ärmsten. Erst können sie sich keine Autos leisten und dann werden sie auch noch mit Tempolimits und hohen Benzinpreisen gegeißelt!



> Siehste mal.
> Wir haben keinen Bahnhof mehr.
> 
> Unrentabel, hat die Bahn gesagt.
> Dann darf ich 20 km bis in die Kreisstadt fahren.



Bist du vorher regelmäßig mit der Bahn gefahren und hast so zur Rentabilität des Bahnhofs beigetragen?



> Man kann Großstädte und ihr Einzugsgebiet nun mal so überhaupt nicht mit den anderen Gebieten vergleichen.



Nö. Aber man kann sich mal angucken, wie wenig Deutschlands nicht mittlerweile im Einzugsbereich einer Großstadt liegt.



> Es gibt Landstriche, da gibt es nicht mal eine Autobahn in den nächsten 30km, geschweige denn einen Bahnhof:
> https://www.az-online.de/altmark/salzwedel/westaltmaerker-fahren-weitesten-10046278.html .



Und? Salzwedel hat keine 90000 Einwohner und von dehnen wohnt die Hälfte in zwei Städtgemeinden mit >20000 Einwohner, deren Dichte zumindest für ein Busnetz ausreichend ist. Davon abgesehen sind 30 km eine gute Entfernung für ein Velomobil oder einen Twizzy. Da braucht niemand etwas mit hohem Benzinverbrauch für.




RyzA schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal wenn jeder so denken würde. Erstens sind Kinder wichtig für den Fortbestand unserer Art



Um den muss man sich nun wirklich keine Sorgen machen...



> und zweitens bezahlen sie u.a. deine Rente.



Welche Rente  ?
Und davon abgesehen: Das ist der gleiche Egozentrismus wie "warum sollte ich was gegen dieses Flugzeug haben? Das bringt mich auf die Malediven"




Eckism schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er Homosexuell und will heiraten und darf es nicht und das stinkt ihn an!?
> Ich finds auch irgendwo quatsch, das die Leutchen nicht heiraten dürfen, wenn se Bock drauf haben...grundsätzlich ist es mir aber egal, da ich nicht homosexuell bin und sowieso Heiraten kacke finde.



Ich finds kacke, dass "heiraten" überhaupt irgendwas mit dem Staat zu tun hat. So schnell und häufig, wie sich Leute heute scheiden lassen, hat das nichts mehr mit gegenseitiger Versorung zu tun, die den Staat entlasten würde und über die Fähigkeit, adoptierte Kinder großzuziehen, sagt es erst recht nichts aus. Also was sollen diese ehegebundenen Sonderrechte noch?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Deutlich weniger als du vielleicht denkst.
> Dieselautos verbrauchen im Vergleich zum modernen Turbo-Benziner weniger Sprit in Liter, aber nicht zwingend weniger Energie = produzieren weniger CO2. Diesel Kraftstoff hat halt eine höhere Energiedichte, das hilft dem Klima aber 0,nix . Dazu kam für eine gewisse Zeit dass sich damit einfacher Turbomaschinen bauen lassen (niedrigere Abgastemperatur). Der Restgewinn aus dem Diesel-Zyklus in bestimmten Lastbereiche ist dagegen kaum der Rede wert und gibt es mit "Diesotto" auch schon für Benzinmotoren.



Die Effizienz wird heute bei Selbst- wie Fremzündern durch die akzeptierten Brennraumtemperaturen und NOx-Werte begrenzt. Da nehmen sich Turbo-Direkteinspritzer gar nichts mehr, egal welcher Brennstoff wie entzündet wird. Allerdings ist es leichter, einen Diesel, mit langem Getriebe und angemessenen Hubraum zu bekommen, während bei Benzinern der Anteil überdrehter Spirtschlucker hoch ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, mit einem willkürlichen Einzelbeispiele fährst du mir nicht in die Parade. Wenn ich dran denke, melde ich mich in ein paar Monaten nochmal, wenn ich irgendwo in Italien 30% mehr als du jetzt bezahlt habe.


Und Du denkst wirklich, daß die Dich reinlassen mit der Frisur?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was Umweltzerstörung kostet korreliert zwar mit der größe der chemischen Industrie eines Landes, aber letztere sagt wenig darüber aus, was Klimaschädigung kosten sollte.


Nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, bitte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So, könnten sie das? Das müssen ja geradezu magische Tritte gewesen sein, wenn ich mir angucke, dass bislang gekaufte Diesel pro Fahrstrecke sogar mehr CO2 ausstoßen als bislang gekaufte Benziner, sich der absolute Verbrauch beider aber um 50 bis 75% reduzieren muss, ehe wir aber auch nur in die Nähe von klimatechnisch akzeptablen Bereichen kommen.


Was ist das für eine komische Tabelle?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Immer diese Ärmsten. Erst können sie sich keine Autos leisten und dann werden sie auch noch mit Tempolimits und hohen Benzinpreisen gegeißelt!


Scheint Dich nicht sehr zu kratzen ... .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bist du vorher regelmäßig mit der Bahn gefahren und hast so zur Rentabilität des Bahnhofs beigetragen?


05:30Uhr jeden Tag, als die Bahn noch fuhr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Aber man kann sich mal angucken, wie wenig Deutschlands nicht mittlerweile im Einzugsbereich einer Großstadt liegt.


Lenk nicht ab.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und? Salzwedel hat keine 90000 Einwohner und von dehnen wohnt die Hälfte in zwei Städtgemeinden mit >20000 Einwohner, deren Dichte zumindest für ein Busnetz ausreichend ist.


Warst Du schon mal da?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen sind 30 km eine gute Entfernung für ein Velomobil oder einen Twizzy.


Na dann verkaufe das mal den Rentnern, die da wohnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welche Rente  ?


Du bekommst doch so wie so keine als Internetfuzzy. 
Oder hast Du auch einen richtigen Beruf?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und davon abgesehen: Das ist der gleiche Egozentrismus wie "warum sollte ich was gegen dieses Flugzeug haben? Das bringt mich auf die Malediven"


Ich hab nichts gegen Flugzeuge.
So weit laufen kann ich nicht mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also was sollen diese ehegebundenen Sonderrechte noch?


Die Kirche will doch auch mal was sagen.
Und sie hat immer noch den Handlanger Staat als Steuereintreiber eingespannt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na wenn dass das einzige was zählt und es egal ist, wenn Leute schon vor dem Alter in Armut landen, weil sie gar keine Vollzeitstelle mehr finden...


Das ist natürlich auch nicht schön. Aber hat ja mit dem Mindestlohn nichts zu tun.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ah ja? Deswegen haben wir auch niemanden mehr, der auf HartzIV angewiesen ist, seit es den Mindestlohn gibt?


Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben? Aber die Arbeitslosigkeit ist scheinbar durch dessen Einführung nicht angestiegen.  Zumindest konntest du mir noch keinen Beleg dafür liefern.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es 1700 Brutto sind und bei 12 Euro dann 2050 Brutto/um die 1300 Netto:


Wieso 1700 Euro? Rechne doch mal 160*10. Bei mir kommt da 1600 raus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, viel ist das nicht. Aber es ist Brutto schon 500 Euro MEHR, als manch Fachkraft als Einstiegsgehalt bekommt.


Dann bekommen die auch zu wenig und werden ausgebeutet.


Ich kann ehrlich gesagt deine Position nicht richtig einordnen. Einerseits sagst du das ist die freie Marktwirtschaft, da kann man nichts gegen machen. Auf der andere Seite der Staat müsse eingreifen.  Und bessere Lösungen habe ich von dir auch noch nicht gehört um Menschen aus der Armut zu bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst jetzt natürlich weiterhin ausrasten und der Springer Presse oder der Union die Schuld geben, weisst aber sehr genau, wer die eigentlichen Urheber dieser Fehler sind.


Unbedeutende Fehler:
Wie hab ich es jetzt von einem FDP Abgeordneten gelesen? Das ist das Buch eines Spitzenkandidaten, da muss man nicht viel erwarten. Alle mal wieder runterkommen. 

Währenddessen hat ein Armin L. erzkonservative Hardliner als Berater und lässt den Wahlkampf von einer ehemaligen Bild "Redakteurin" führen. 
Die Bild ist schlicht und einfach das schlimmste Hetzblatt jenseits des rechtsextremen Dunstkreises.

Währenddessen verschwendet ein gewisser Jens S. Steuermilliarden. Minister sollten mMn. für Fehler wie Spahn und Scheuer sie begehen mit ihrem Privatvermögen haften. 

Btw
Dein Freund der Union kannst Du dir auch sparen, auch die SPD tritt grade mehr als sie es sich erlauben könnte. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Um mal meine Meinung kund zu tun, die Grünen haben sich mit der Person Baerbock genauso in die Nesseln gesetzt, wie die Union mit Laschet, beide sind jedenfalls m.A. nach nicht die besten oder geeignetesten Kandidaten.


Ja Baerbock ist eine Showfrau und auch nicht meine Wahl. 
Laschet ist aber gleichzeitig doppelt die falsche Wahl. Sowohl als Kanzler als auch als Parteivorsitzender. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer Söder Unions Kandidat wäre die Wahl schon gelaufen,


Der selbe Söder der in Bayern nicht mehr allein regieren konnte? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat


Ja und daran ändert sich nichts wenn man Verantwortlichkeiten nach unten abgibt.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2021)

Die einzige Partei, mit einem Konzept ist die Linke. Sie ist kompetent, offen und sozial.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die einzige Partei, mit einem Konzept ist die Linke. Sie ist kompetent, offen und sozial.


Die Linke muss sich endlich mal darüber einig werden, was sie von Putin und Konsorten hält.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2021)

Ich glaube, dass die ewige Freundschaft mit Russland und die deutsche Erbschuld gegenüber Russland nicht zur Debatte steht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die ewige Freundschaft mit Russland und die deutsche Erbschuld gegenüber Russland nicht zur Debatte steht.


Es geht nicht um Russland. Gegen Russland habe ich gar nichts. Ich mag es nur nicht, dass Autograten hofiert werden.
Das gilt natürlich auch für europäische Parteifreunde aus Ungarn.


----------



## doedelmeister (1. Juli 2021)

Was ich halt richtig krass aktuell finde ist was für eine Kampagne da gegen Baerbock und Grüne seit Wochen gefahren wird von Focus( Burda) und Bild (Springer).
Jeden Tag irgendwelche angeblichen Skandale und Enthüllungen. Das wirkt schon krass gesteuert.

Wette da wird fleissig von der Wirtschaftslobby gesteuert, die Angst haben ihren Einfluss auf die kommende Regierung schwinden zu sehen. Bestätigt nicht gerade das Vertrauen in neutralen Journalismus.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

Die Springer Presse versucht mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern, dass die Grünen ins Kanzleramt ziehen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Linke muss sich endlich mal darüber einig werden, was sie von Putin und Konsorten hält.


Sehe ich auch so. Sie distanziert sich nicht genug von solchen Regimen. Im Gegenteil, manchmal hat man das Gefühl sie finden sie sogar symphatisch.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Sie distanziert sich nicht genug von solchen Regimen. Im Gegenteil, manchmal hat man das Gefühl sie finden sie sogar symphatisch.


Ich bin schon davon überzeugt, dass das nicht für die gesamte Partei gilt, aber innerhalb der Partei gibt es große Sympathisanten. Nach dem Motto "Putin zeigt es den westlichen Kapitalisten".
Das gleiche gilt aber auch bei den Grünen. Die müssen sich innerhalb ihrer Partei mal den Impfverweigerer und der wissenschaftlichen Medizin Leugner stellen und die größten Spinner vertreiben. aber bisher passiert da gar nichts. Harbeck spricht das ja nicht mal an.
Und bei der Union sieht das nicht anders aus, wenn man Leute wie Orban toll findet oder die Typen von der Werte Union.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt aber auch bei den Grünen. Die müssen sich innerhalb ihrer Partei mal den Impfverweigerer und der wissenschaftlichen Medizin Leugner stellen und die größten Spinner vertreiben.


Stimmt, aber wann kam da zuletzt was?
Ich hab gefühlt seit der BTW2013 nichts mehr davon gehört...


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wann kam da zuletzt was?
> Ich hab gefühlt seit der BTW2013 nichts mehr davon gehört...


Na ja, letztens hat eine Grüne Vertreterin gemeint, dass Medizin ja keine Naturwissenschaft ist und dass Homöopathie weiter gefördert werden muss. Und solange ich mit meinen Krankenkassenbeiträgen homöopathische Mittel subventioniere, geht mir da eine Menge gegen den Strich.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> geht mir da eine Menge gegen den Strich.


Medizin muss man auch nicht als Naturwissenschaft sehen, ist abgesehen von der Forschung ja eher ein Handwerk.
Aber sie basiert natürlich auf den Naturwissenschaften.

Und wer pro Homöophatie ist den lachst du einfach aus, fertig. Aber was sollen simple Leute schon glauben wenn der Mist sogar in den Apotheken rumsteht? :/


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Homöopathie ist ein sehr großer Markt. Leider glauben die Menschen an Präperate mit 0 nachgewiesener Wirksamkeit.  Sonst würde der Mist sich nicht so gut verkaufen.
Mir geht auch die traditionelle chinesische Medizin gegen den Strich. Deswegen sterben Tierarten aus und werden gequält. Obwohl kein Nutzen nachgewiesen ist. Aber dagegen kann man leider noch weniger machen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wer pro Homöophatie ist den lachst du einfach aus, fertig. Aber was sollen simple Leute schon glauben wenn der Mist sogar in den Apotheken rumsteht? :/


das ist nicht das Problem. Globuli werden mit finanziert, obwohl es keinerlei nachweisbare Wirkung gibt.+
Wer den Kram also haben will, soll den vollen Preis zahlen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> das ist nicht das Problem. Globuli werden mit finanziert, obwohl es keinerlei nachweisbare Wirkung gibt.+
> Wer den Kram also haben will, soll den vollen Preis zahlen.


Ich sehe beides als Problem an


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2021)

Die Machenschaften der Pharmalobby kritisch zu sehen ist richtig. Den Bürger*innen alternative und gesündere Heilmethoden anzubieten ist nur logisch.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Juli 2021)

Springer & CDU, da passt halt kein Blatt Papier zwischen...








						Unfassbare Vorwürfe von Grünen-Fraktionsvize: „Laschet-Politik kostet überall auf der Welt Menschen das Leben“
					

Schwerer Wahlkampf-Fehltritt eines Grünen-Spitzenpolitikers: Oliver Krischer (51), Fraktionsvize im Bundestag, ging auf Twitter auf CDU-Kanzlerkandidate...




					www.bild.de
				




Die CDU macht seit Monaten populistischen Wahlkampf gegen die Grünen, jetzt schießen die zurück und das dicke Geheule geht los. Blöd halt, dass die Grünen dennoch über Inhalte sprechen, nämlich den Klimaschutz und einen erneuten CDU Versuch den Ausbau der Windkraft in Deutschland zu blockieren.

Aber kann man sicher vergleichen, ich mein, Plagiatsvorwürfe gegen eine Kandidatin sind sicher auf dem gleichen Level wie die Torpedierung des Klimaschutzes. Oh und man stelle bitte auch fest: Inhaltlich äußert sich keiner der empörten Twitter-Politiker 

Widerlich was Springer & Burda hier abziehen, umso erbärmlicher, dass die CDU keine Inhalte anbieten kann und auf sowas angewiesen ist.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Machenschaften der Pharmalobby kritisch zu sehen ist richtig. Den Bürger*innen alternative und gesündere Heilmethoden anzubieten ist nur logisch.


Naja, das sind ja keine wirklichen Alternativen weil sie keine Heilwirkung haben. Gesünder? Ja, ist ja auch keinerlei pharmazeutischer Wirkstoff enthalten.  
Ich sehe das wie Threshold: dann sollen die dafür komplett selber aus eigener Tasche bezahlen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die ewige Freundschaft mit Russland und die deutsche Erbschuld gegenüber Russland nicht zur Debatte steht.


Welche Erbschuld?
Seit wann kann man Individualschuld erben?
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das sich die UdSSR mit Stalin schön mit Hitler ins Bett gelegt hat, Stichwort Molotow- Ribbentrop Pakt, inklusive Kriegserklärung gegen die Polen und später Finnland (Angriffkriege). Dazu hat man das 3. Reich schöm mit allen Rohstoffen versorgt, um gegen die Alliierten zu kämpfen, ohne die das gar nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Für den WWI sind die Russen wohl mehr verantwortlich als das Deutsche Kaiserreich.

Ganz allgemein gibt es keine Erbschuld und vor allen dingen nicht in der Politik, wo alle Länder nach ihren Interessen handeln und die Interessen zwischen Russland und der Bundesrepublick kollidieren im Moment, völlig egal was vor 80 JAhren passiert ist und es wäre der politisch schlimmste Fehler und völlig gegen das Interesse der Bundesrepublik und der deutschen Bevölkerung, hier irgendwie eine historische "Rücksicht" gegenüber einer kriegstreibenden, brutalen, vertragsbrechenden und menschenverachtenden Administration zu üben.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Springer & CDU, da passt halt kein Blatt Papier zwischen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Widerlich ist hier höchstens welche Sprüche du von Grünen Politikern verteidigst, die auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen, *wie die Sprüche der AfD*, die Politik der Kanzlerin und die Kanzlerin selbst wäre für alle Toten in Deutschland verantwortlich, die in Zusammenhang mit Asylbewerbern stehen. Willkommen auf dem Niveau von Kaaruzo, Herr Kirscher und Hoffgang.
Sachlich wird hier auch mehr als im trüben gefischt, nach kurzer Recherche, ist Kanada für 1,58% (Deutschland 1,93%) des weltweiten CO2 Ausstoßes verantlich bei 38 Millionen (Deutschland 83 Millionen) Einwohnern. Kanada hat also einen wesentlich höheren pro Kopf Ausstoß von CO2 als Deutschland, aber das tut anscheinend nichts zur Sache, weil wir wieder auf der Ebenen sind, nur mit anderen Vorzeichen, das am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Widerlich ist hier höchstens welche Sprüche du von Grünen Politikern verteidigst, die auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen liegen, *wie die Sprüche der AfD*, die Politik der Kanzlerin und die Kanzlerin selbst wären für alle Toten in Deutschland verantwortlich, die in Zusammenhang mit Asylbewerbern stehen.



1.) Verteidige ich die Aussage nicht, ich kommentiere Sie. Du musst dir mal angewöhnen präziser zu lesen und nicht immer nur anzunehmen oder zu vermuten.
2.) hat der Tweet des Grünenpolitikers neben der populistischen Komponente auch eine Inhaltliche, in klassischer CDU Manier wird dieser Teil aber ignoriert.
3.) Inhaltlich hat der Mann komplett recht, die CDU torpediert die Windkraft wo es nur geht.
10h Regel in Bayern, der Versuch diese Regel in BaWü einzuführen, jetzt NRW - man könnte ein Muster erkennen, man könnte aber auch lieber einfach irgendwas mit AfD fabulieren und so tun als müsste man sich dann nicht mit Inhalten auseinandersetzen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sachlich wird hier auch mehr als im trüben gefischt, nach kurzer Recherche, ist Kanada für 1,58% (Deutschland 1,98%) des weltweiten CO2 Ausstoßes verantlich bei 38 Millionen (Deutschland 83 Millionen) Einwohnern. Kanada hat also einen wesentlich höheren pro Kopf Ausstoß von CO2 als Deutschland, aber das tut anscheinend nichts zur Sache, weil wir wieder auf der Ebenen sind, nur mit anderen Vorzeichen, das am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.


Sachlich wäre zu verstehen, dass diese Schuldzuweisung einzelner Länder nicht funktioniert wenn wir über ein globales Problem sprechen. Fakt bleibt, der Klimawandel, der von konservativer Seite entweder geleugnet oder kleingeredet wird, ist eine massive Herausforderung der Zukunft.
Fakt bleibt auch, der CDU Kanzlerkandidat will in seinem Bundesland den Ausbau der Windkraft massiv einschränken, wie ernst er es also mit der Bekämpfung des Klimawandels nimmt ist sehr sehr fraglich.

Sachlich wäre an dieser Stelle zu erkennen, dass wir alle, jedes Land, eine Abkehr von der aktuellen Klimapolitik brauchen und massiv mehr tun müssen als wir bisher tun. Steht dafür Armin Laschet? Wohl kaum wenn man den sachlichen Teil des Tweets betrachtet und nicht nur sabbernd geifernd der Bild Schlagzeile folgt.

Muss sich halt jeder im Herbst fragen was wirklich wichtig ist. 
Aber mir ist bewusst, Kanada & die Westküste der USA sind weit weg und solange es bei uns nicht so heiß ist interessiert das den Deutschen nicht. Bis es dann halt zu spät ist und dann alle rumheulen "Warum hat denn keiner was getan".


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Machenschaften der Pharmalobby kritisch zu sehen ist richtig. Den Bürger*innen alternative und gesündere Heilmethoden anzubieten ist nur logisch.


Man kann auch die Machenschaften der Brauereiindustrie kritisch sehen, das ist trotzdem kein Grund den Menschen Leitungswasser als Craftbeer zu verkaufen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Erbschuld?


Es gibt keine Erbschuld, aber Stalins niedere Beweggründe für die Morde
mit Hitlers Rassenwahn implizit zu vergleichen entbehrt jeder Vernunft.
Vor Gericht würde es für beide zurecht das selbe Urteil geben, aber gesellschaftlich
finde ich es äußert beängstigend wenn man das eigene Volk dazu bringt ein anderes
Volk physisch voll und ganz zu vernichten.
Der reale Kommunismus ist eine brutale Diktatur die auf Tote pfeift um sich selbst zu erhalten,
der Nationalsozialismus hingegen hat das Vernichten von Menschen allerdings als Selbstzweck auserkoren.

Zum ersten Weltkrieg bin ich geneigt dir Recht zu geben.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Erbschuld, aber Stalins niedere Beweggründe für die Morde
> mit Hitlers Rassenwahn implizit zu vergleichen entbehrt jeder Vernunft.
> Vor Gericht würde es für beide zurecht das selbe Urteil geben, aber gesellschaftlich
> finde ich es äußert beängstigend wenn man das eigene Volk dazu bringt ein anderes
> ...


Bitte unterstelle mir nichts, was ich nicht geschrieben oder gar verglichen habe.
Stalin war Hitlers Rassenwahn vollkommen egal, so lange er mit "Ihm" seine Interesen durchsetzen konnte.
Die "Erbschuld" gegenüber UdSSR/Russland bezieht sich in der Regel auf den Überfall der UdSSR (Fall Barbarossa) als Vernichtungsfeldzug, mein Argument war eher das Stalin selber Angriffskriege durchgeführt hat und sich sehr wissentlich mit Hitler ins Bett gelegt hat.
Ich habe hier mit keinem Wort versucht den Holocaust zu relativieren und ich weiß auch nicht wie du auf diesen schmalen Pfad kommst, wenn es um eine "Erbschuld" *gegenüber Russland* geht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Machenschaften der Pharmalobby kritisch zu sehen ist richtig. Den Bürger*innen alternative und gesündere Heilmethoden anzubieten ist nur logisch.


Eine Heilmethode oder auch Pflanzen können nachweislich eine Heilwirkung haben. Dafür gibt es Studien.
Globuli hat keine Heilwirkung. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Stalin war Hitlers Rassenwahn vollkommen egal,


Ich würde sagen, dass er nicht geahnt hat, dass Hitler das so Ernst meint. Er hat wohl eher erwartet, dass Hitler seine Ideologie so Ernst nimmt wie er die seine.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mit keinem Wort versucht den Holocaust zu relativieren


Ich hab mich auch nicht an den Holocaust gedacht und hab dir dementsprechend den Vorwurf nicht gemacht ihn zu relativieren.
Es ging damit eher um die Morde außerhalb des KZ Systems. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn es um eine "Erbschuld" *gegenüber Russland* geht.


Wie gesagt, es gibt keine Erbschuld, aber eine geerbte Verantwortung.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Heilmethode oder auch Pflanzen können nachweislich eine Heilwirkung haben. Dafür gibt es Studien.
> Globuli hat keine Heilwirkung. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


Der Glaube versetzt Berge.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Glaube versetzt Berge.


das  nennt man Placeboeffekt.
Aber Globuli geht eben nicht darüber hinaus und darum geht es.
Subventionen von Heilmitteln darf es nur dann geben, wenn auch eine Verbesserung nachgewiesen wurde.
Bei Globuli gibt es alles, nur keine Studie, die belegt, dass es über dem Placeboeffekt hinaus was bringt.
Das ganze ist eh Unsinn, wenn man sagt, dass es mehr wirkt, wenn man es weiter verdünnt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ganze ist eh Unsinn, wenn man sagt, dass es mehr wirkt, wenn man es weiter verdünnt.


Der größte Schwachfug den es gibt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der größte Schwachfug den es gibt.


Das kannst du denen, die den Unsinn glauben, aber nicht erklären, da die für wissenschaftliche Fakten nicht zugänglich sind.
Wenn du anfängst zu erklären, holen sie ihre Orgonit Cloudbuster Säule raus und ziehen dir damit einen Scheitel.   





__





						Amazon.de: Panotophia Orpanit® Orgonit Cloudbuster „Sky Beamer“
					

Panotophia Orpanit® Orgonit Cloudbuster „Sky Beamer“ - Finden Sie alles für ihr Zuhause bei Amazon.de. Gratis Versand durch Amazon schon ab einem Bestellwert von 29€.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> *Eine Heilmethode oder auch Pflanzen können nachweislich eine Heilwirkung haben. *Dafür gibt es Studien.
> Globuli hat keine Heilwirkung. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


Hier muss meiner Ansicht nach mehr angesetzt werden, aber leider wird das auch schnell unter Homöopathie und Globoli subsumiert.
Ich habe mir immer Hausärzte gesucht, die neben Schulmedizin auch Wert auf Naturheilkunde gelegt haben, also nicht gleich den Hammer auf den Schreibblock geschrieben haben, sondern auch alternative Ansätze und alternative Medikamente im Repertoir haben/hatten.
Der Erfolg für mich ist, das ich in den letzten 30 Jahren genau nur zweimal Antibiotika geschluckt habe, einmal bei einer schweren Mittelohrentzündung mit Anfang 20 und einmal bei einer sehr hatnäckigen Mandelentzündung mit Mitte 30. Insoweit gebe ich mich der Hoffnung hin, das wenn ich es mal wirklich brauche (Antibiotika), das es immer noch wirken kann und mein Körper nicht abgestumpft ist.
Da ist aber auch philosophie Sache und wie man da Allgemein eingestellt ist, ich habe in meinem Leben immer nur die Medikamente geschluckt die ich temporär verschrieben bekommen habe und Schmerzmittel bis auf vielleicht 3 Asperin auch nie angerührt.
Als ich mir vor 12 Jahren eine Rippe gebrochen habe, hat mich die Ärztin nach dem Röntgenbild viermal gefragt, ob ich sicher bin keine Schmerztherapie haben zu wollen, ich fand es aushaltbar ohne lachen, husten oder nießen, insoweit wollte ich auch nichts schlucken.
Aber wie gesagt da tickt jeder anders.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2021)

Es gibt kein Gesetzt was es verbietet eine Zulassung als Arzneimittel für ein "Hausmittel", Naturprodukt, etc. zu beantragen. 
Wenn es wirkt gibt es die dann auch. Wenn nicht bleibt leider aktuell die Gesetzeslücke Heilpraktik wo es reicht nachzuweisen dass es den Nutzer nicht schädigt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir immer Hausärzte gesucht, die neben Schulmedizin auch Wert auf Naturheilkunde gelegt haben, also nicht gleich den Hammer auf den Schreibblock geschrieben haben, sondern auch alternative Ansätze und alternative Medikamente im Repertoir haben/hatten.


Mich stört immer der Ausdruck "Schulmedizin". Es gibt nur eine Medizin und das ist die evidenzbasierende Medizin. Also Naturwissenschaft. Darunter fällt auch die Naturheilkunde, denn die basiert ja ebenfalls auf Forschung und Studien.
Und dass du nicht sofort die Antibiotika Bombe bekommst, liegt daran, dass man die ja für die Mastbetriebe in den Kuh und Schweineställe benötigt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dass du nicht sofort die Antibiotika Bombe bekommst, liegt daran, dass man die ja für die Mastbetriebe in den Kuh und Schweineställe benötigt.


Was natürlich Quatsch ist.
Antibiotika gibt es genug und nur alleine der Arzt entscheidet wann und wie oft sie eingesetzt werden.
Wenn er kompetent ist dann verschreibt es sie nicht zu oft und nur wenn es notwendig ist.
Weil, wie wir ja alle wissen, es bei zu häufigen Gebrauch zu Resistenzen kommen kann.
Allerdings sollte man umgekehrt in bestimmten Situationen nicht zu lange warten.
Z.B. kann eine vereiterte Mandelentzündung  zu Komplikationen führen, wenn man sie nicht rechtzeitig mit Antibiotika behandelt. Wenn sich die Bakterien im Blutkreislauf verbreiten wird es kritisch.
Unterm Strich haben Antibiotika bisher sehr viele Leben gerettet.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier muss meiner Ansicht nach mehr angesetzt werden, aber leider wird das auch schnell unter Homöopathie und Globoli subsumiert.


Buchtipp, letztens erst gelesen:





						Die Wahrheit über unsere Medikamente von Der Apotheker - eBook | Thalia
					

Über 2.000.000 eBooks bei Thalia ✔ »Die Wahrheit über unsere Medikamente« von Der Apotheker & weitere eBooks online kaufen & direkt downloaden!




					www.thalia.de
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Unterm Strich haben Antibiotika bisher sehr viele Leben gerettet.


Ja frage ist nur ob Antibiotika unbedingt nötig waren bzw das beste sind was man machen kann.




__





						Bakteriophagen als Arzneimittel -  Fraunhofer ITEM
					

Um den weltweit zunehmenden Antibiotikaresistenzen zu begegnen, ist die Entwicklung alternativer Therapien dringend erforderlich, z. B. mit Bakteriophagen. Daher haben sich das Fraunhofer ITEM, das Leibniz-Institut DSMZ-Deutsche Sammlung von Mikroorganismen und Zellkulturen GmbH, die Charité –...




					www.item.fraunhofer.de
				




Diese Methode ist eigentlich sogar länger bekannt als Antibiotika, letzteres hat aber damals den Wettbewerb gewonnen. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Methode ist eigentlich sogar länger bekannt als Antibiotika, letzteres hat aber damals den Wettbewerb gewonnen. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


Interessant. Solange die Phagen bzw Viren nicht mutieren und Körperzellen angreifen.
Aber in der kurzen Zeit ist das wohl unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja frage ist nur ob Antibiotika unbedingt nötig waren bzw das beste sind was man machen kann.


Ich denke die Zukunft muss ein nebeneinander hergeben, zu unser aller Besten
Gerade in den östlichen europäischen Ländern inklusive Russland, sind sie was Phagen Therapien anbelangt wesentlich weiter, als wir, weil sie eben über Jahrzehnte keinen Zugang zu guten oder gar keinen Antibiotika hatten, insoweit sind sie dorthin ausgewichen, teilweise mit beachtlichen Erfolg.
Hier müssen wir auf grund der immer häufiger auftretenen Resistenzen sehr schnell forschen und entwickeln.

Auch muss ein massives umdenken bei Ärzten her, nur dann Antibiotika zu verschreiben, wenn sie wirklich nötig sind, das wurde die letzten 40-50 Jahre sträflich anders gehandhabt. Wobei wir hier in Deutschland noch einigermaßen froh über unsere Rezeptpflicht und stringentere Handhabung durch Apotheken sein können, wenn ich mir anschaue was man in den USA im Supermarkt kaufen kann, wundert mich deren Opium und Pharma Krise kein bischen. Auch das man eher nicht bezahlt wird wenn man krank ist oder es zu Entlassung führt, trägt einen immensen Anteil zu Medikamentenmissbrauch bei.
Das gleiche oder noch mehr gilt natürlich auch für tierische Mastbetriebe.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir anschaue was man in den USA im Supermarkt kaufen


Und zu welchen Preisen teilweise. Wenn ich mir ansehe was Aspirin in den USA kostet, das ist 1/100...
(Auch wenn ich es sehr selten brauche)


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das gleiche oder noch mehr gilt natürlich auch für tierische Mastbetriebe.


JA das liebe Landwirtschaftsministerium sollte da wirklich mal eingreifen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und zu welchen Preisen teilweise. Wenn ich mir ansehe was Aspirin in den USA kostet, das ist 1/100...
> (Auch wenn ich es sehr selten brauche)


Das absolut Schitzophrene ist, das du aber für "wirkliche" Medikamente, die du auf grund bestimmter Krankheiten brauchst, in den USA ein Vermögen auf den Tisch legen musst, komischerweise aber Schmerzmittel bis hin zu Opiaten aber auch Antibiotika ein Appel und Ei kosten.
Ich bin alleine schon deswegen mehr als froh hier in Deutschland zu leben und obwohl ich mal 3 Jahre in den USA gearbeitet habe, hat mich da absolut nichts hingezogen.
Ich lebe eigentlich sau gerne hier, einzig die Toskana oder Schottland könnten mich für eine längere Zeit glaube ich begeistern, obwohl auch Frankreich sau schöne Ecken hat aber mein Französisch, oh Gott.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Und Frankreich ist wunderbar per Bahn von Deutschland aus zu bereisen und dann spart man sich auch die Autobahnmaut die komischerweise funktionieren kann und nicht ein teurer Fail war


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> "Zu billig" oder "zu teuer" bezieht sich rein auf den Marktpreis.



Eine Zahl für sich ist einfach nur eine Zahl, für eine Bewertung braucht es zusätzlich einen Maßstab. Und bei fossilen Energieträgern ist der Maßstab ganz klar: Wird mehr oder weniger verbraucht als akzeptabel ist? Wird mehr verbraucht, ist es offensichtlich noch zu billig.



> Das die Leute bei höheren Spritpreisen weniger fahren ist Blödsinn.











						UBA-Studie: Höhere Spritpreise, weniger Verbrauch
					

Eine Studie des Umweltbundesamts bestätigt die umstrittenen Aussagen von Bundespräsident Horst Köhler. Das Anziehen der Preisschraube...



					www.autohaus.de
				











						Hohe Spritpreise sorgen für weniger Autoverkehr - Autogazette.de
					

Immer höhere Spritpreise sorgen dafür, dass deutsche Autofahrer häufiger ihr Auto stehen lassen. Um Geld zu sparen wurden zum Beispiel verstärkt




					www.autogazette.de
				




Was du Blödsinn nennst, ist schlicht die Wahrheit. Wir leben im Kapitalismus und jeder muss auf seine Ausgaben achten. Goldbarren-Jenga, Tontaubenschießen mit Ming-Porzellan und Supersportwagen-Crash-Derby sind eher seltene Beschäftigungen, Briefmarken sammeln, Joggen und Netflixgucken häufige. Weil die einen teuer und die anderen billig sind.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn du es so betrachten willst, was durchaus legitim ist, sieht die Rechnung allerdings ganz anders aus:
> 
> Bis 2000 betrug der Anteil erneuerbarer Stromerzeugung bei rund 6%.
> Bis 2010 betrug der Anteil bei rund 17%.
> ...



7% 2000. Das Dreifache davon sind 21, das Dreifache sind 63 Prozentpunkte. Also fehlten 2020 35% auf deine Hochrechnung. Und 2020 ist bereits stark geschönt, weil der Verbrauch fossiler Energien durch Corona stark eingebrochen ist. 2019 lagen wir bei 42%. Guckt man sich dagegen einfach den absoluten Ausbau an, sieht man recht deutlich eine lineare Entwicklung über die letzen 10 Jahre und die beinhaltet bereits die langsame Besinnung der CDU auf ""Energiewende"", nachdem Merkel (mit dankbarer Unterstützung der SPD und der FDP) die ersten Jahre ja konsequent den Ausbau erneuerbarer gegenüber der Vorlage von Rot-Grün erschwert hat. Auf das Urteil des BvG kamen bislang auch nur Absichtserklärungen, in denen zudem Subventionen für die Auto- und Chemieindustrie eine größere Rolle als der EE-Ausbau spielten. Das heißt für die nächsten Jahre ist kein gesteigertes Wachstum der Maßnahmen zu erwarten und bislang skalierten die mit viel Brusttrommelei präsentierten Verbesserungen eben gerade so mit den weniger offen geschaffenen Erschwernissen. Die absolute Ausbaugeschwindigkeit wird daher auch in naher Zukunft erst einmal gleich bleiben, wenn keine politische Wende kommt. Und in mittlerer Zukunft wird sich das Problem des abnehmenden Grenzertrags/der vergebenen guten Standorte/der bislang nicht benötigten aber auch nicht vorhandenen Speicher bemerkbar machen und den Zuwachs lange vor 100% Grünstrom deutlich abbremsen.



> Und egal, wer demnächst in welcher Konstellation regiert, irgendwie haben inzwischen alle potenziell Regierenden ihren inneren Öko entdeckt.



Also bei den meisten (einschließlich zunehmend mehr Grüner) sehe ich nur einen äußeren Öko, der gerne ein paar populäre Lippenbekenntnisse fallen lässt, aber wenn es um konkrete Maßnahmen geht andere, zum Teil sogar gegenteilige Themen wichtiger findet. Weder Scholz noch Laschet haben, obwohl sie in geeigneten Positionen sitzen, bislang irgendwo mit Klimaschutz von sich reden gemacht, dafür aber reichlich mit Industrieförderung. Und selbst Baerbock widmet, im Vergleich mit früheren grünen Spitzenkandidaten einen viel größeren Teil ihrer Zeit den Themen Frauen, Gender und Flüchtlinge. Batterieautos gelten den Grünen mittlerweile als Klimaschutz, nur wenig bringendes generelles Tempo 130 als wichtigstes/meist genanntes Verkehrsprojekt. Kurz: Auch die einzige Partei, die tatsächlich aus Selbstüberzeugung heraus Klimapolitik macht, wird in Koalitionsverhandlungen viel Pulver in Richtungen verschießen, die dem Klima reichlich wenig bringen.



> Für den kompletten energetischen Umstieg gibt es dementsprechend auch noch keine Zeitplan. Dafür wiederum sind 115 Jahre aber womöglich gar nicht so unrealistisch.



Das ist aber der einzige Rahmen, der zählt. Dem Klima ist es vollkommen egal, wofür CO2 ausgestoßen wird und wer sich allein auf die Stromerzeugung konzentriert, landet nur bei populistischen, ineffizienten Lösungen wie Batterieautos und Wasserstoffstahl, während er leichte Maßnahmen wie z.B. die Abschaffung von elektrischen Durchlauferhitzern, Außenheizung, etc. links liegen lässt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Söder erklärt ja, dass in Bayern kein wind weht



Wo Söder ist, wird doch eigentlich immer jede Menge heiße Luft bewegt...




hoffgang schrieb:


> Mit Problemen wie Klagen und Bürgerinitiativen gegen Windkraftanlagen haben ALLE Bundesländer zu kämpfen. In Bayern wird aber durch die regierende Partei die verfügbare Fläche künstlich minimal klein gehalten. DAS ist der Unterschied.



Die CSU braucht halt ein Argument, warum der Bund statt günstiger, auch/gerade im Winter gut verfügbarer, schnell ausbaubarer Windenergie Milliarden in Photovoltaikförderung versenken soll, wovon dann vor allem die in Bayern zahlreichen Häuslebauer profitieren...




Threshold schrieb:


> Und du hast schlicht keine Ahnung.
> Söder blockiert die Energiewende, wo er nur kann. Das ist Fakt.
> Wann wurden denn die Wasserkraftwerke in Bayern gebaut? in den letzten 5 Jahren?. Die sind alle schon sehr alt. In den letzten Jahren, seit Söder an der Macht ist, ist absolut nichts passiert. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es wurde blockiert, was ging.



Mittlerweile importiert Bayern einfach den Strom aus Deutschland:








						Bayern muss immer mehr Strom importieren
					

In Bayern wird immer weniger Strom aus konventionellen Kraftwerken produziert, der Freistaat ist zunehmend auf Stromimporte angewiesen. Darauf hat jetzt der...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




So kann man seinen Energieverbrauch natürlich auch schönrechnen: Dreckigen Strom einfach vom bösen, bösen, CO2-produzierenden Nachbarn beziehen und zu Hause die wegen Gegenmaßnahmen nur langsam wachsende EE-Menge aufhübschen, in dem man die Vergleichsgröße schrumpfen lässt. (Immerhin: Das ist effektiv Klimaschutz. Allerdings Schleswig-Holsteinischer.)




0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hätte man die Forschung nicht mit "entsorgt" wären die Forschungsansätze aus Deutschland 1. rein zivil und 2. weiter voran getrieben wurde.



So wie in Frankreich? Wo sie weder kerntechnisch funktionieren, noch sichere Reaktortypen existieren, obwohl man seit Jahrzehnten daran weiterforscht? Und "rein zivil" gibt es bei Atomkraft nie. Plutonium bleibt Plutonium und nur weil man gerade keine Bomben draus baut, ist es noch lange kein ziviler Stoff, sondern immer ein Problem. Siehe Israel, Indien, Pakistan, Nordkorea, bald auch Iran und natürlich die großen Atommächte sowieso.



> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es mal einen Anlauf in Belgien eine Versuchsanlage zu bauen, aber da hat man mal schnell die Förderung gestrichen... und aus die Maus...



Frankreich hat zwei gebaut, China und Japan je mindestens eine, Russland müsste zwei bis drei Transmutationstaugliche Brüter haben, USA weiß ich gerade nicht und selbst Deutschland hat einen hingepflanzt - dann aber sofort wieder demontiert.
Was damit im letzten halben Jahrhundert niemand hat: Das Problem Atommüll auch nur um ein Gramm reduziert. Im Gegenteil, die Versuchsanlagen haben noch zusätzlichen Abfall hinterlassen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo Söder ist, wird doch eigentlich immer jede Menge heiße Luft bewegt...


Also doch wieder Dampfturbinen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hing der höhere Anteil von Photovoltaik in Bayern nicht auch damit zusammen: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/SolarGIS-Solar-map-Germany-de.png ?



Skala beachtet? Das sind nicht einmal 20% Ertragsunterschied zwischen den großen Bereichen.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und Du denkst wirklich, daß die Dich reinlassen mit der Frisur?
> Nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, bitte.



Für Leute, die nicht diskutieren wollen, gibt es oben recht eine "abmelden"-Funktion zum Verlassen dieses Diskussionsforums.



> Was ist das für eine komische Tabelle?



Wenn man die Beschriftung lesen möchte, findet man dort die Angaben "Tabelle" der "Durchschnittsverbräuche" "aller Marken" und "aller Modelle". Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Scheint Dich nicht sehr zu kratzen ... .





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Warst Du schon mal da?


...


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lenk nicht ab.





> Na dann verkaufe das mal den Rentnern, die da wohnen.



Verkauft sich von ganz alleine, wenn 2-Tonnen-SUV-fahren zu teuer wird.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch nicht schön. Aber hat ja mit dem Mindestlohn nichts zu tun.



Da haben wir, wie bereits festgestellt gegenteilige Erfahrungen. Meine werden von den Statistiken gestützt....

"mindestlohnbedingte Rückgänge in der Einstellungsbereitschaft"
"Erhebliche Auswirkung hat die Mindestregelung bekanntlich auch auf Praktikanten. Für sie wird es immer schwerer, eine Stelle zu finden"








						Der Mindestlohn und seine Folgen - Bayernkurier
					

Die SPD hat eine neue Forderung zum Mindestlohn auf den Tisch gelegt, mit der nicht jeder glücklich sein dürfte. Die Genossen rütteln an der Regelung für Langzeitarbeitslose, für die der Mindestlohn von 8,50 Euro erst nach sechs Monaten gilt. Wie schädlich das Gesetz insgesamt schon jetzt für...




					www.bayernkurier.de
				




Selbst wo in der Überschrift schöngeredet wird, sprechen die Zahlen eine klare Sprache:
"11 Prozent der befragten Unternehmen [planen] Stellen abzubauen"
"13 Prozent reduzieren die Arbeitsstunden"
"15 Prozent der Befragten gaben außerdem an, das Mitarbeiter:innen der Mindestlohn vorenthalten werde"








						Höherer Mindestlohn führt nicht zu Stellenabbau
					

Der gesetzliche Mindestlohn wurde im Januar zum vierten Mal erhöht. Wie gleichen Unternehmen die gesteigerten Personalkosten aus?




					www.humanresourcesmanager.de
				





Übrigens:
"...betroffen ... 11,3 Prozent an allen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen"
"...Zuwachs beim Stundenlohn von insgesamt 21,8 Prozent."
"Arbeitszeit in gleichem Umfang zurückgeht,... Bei geringfügig Beschäftigten beträgt der Anstieg der Monatslöhne hingegen knapp die Hälfte des Anstiegs bei den Stundenlöhnen." (also 11%)
"Der durchschnittliche Anstieg für alle Beschäftigten lag in diesen Jahren bei 11,4 Prozent"
=> Nicht mal die, die ihn bekommen, stehen durch den Mindestlohn deutlich besser dar. Sie haben einfach nur weniger Stunden auf dem Gehaltszettel stehen. Aber da gibt es ja ohne Ende Beispiele, dass das eben nur auf dem Papier der Fall ist und die Leute genauso viel arbeiten wie vorher. Passend dazu
"Im Hinblick auf die Armutsgefährdung zeigt sich ein ähnliches Muster. Auch hier ist der Mindestlohn nur begrenzt geeignet, dem Problem entgegenzuwirken."




__





						Fünf Jahre gesetzlicher Mindestlohn
					

Kaum eine arbeitsmarktpolitische Maßnahme seit den Hartz-Reformen wurde in Deutschland so kontrovers diskutiert wie die Einführung des gesetzlichen Mindestlohns 2015. Nach fünf Jahren lässt sich eine erste Bilanz ziehen. Welche Wirkungen hat der Mind



					www.bpb.de
				






> Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben? Aber die Arbeitslosigkeit ist scheinbar durch dessen Einführung nicht angestiegen.  Zumindest konntest du mir noch keinen Beleg dafür liefern.



Meine Aussage war: Der Mindestlohn hat allgemein kaum etwas bewirkt, weil er viel zu viele Lücken hat. Das heißt er hat wenig Arbeitsplätze gekostet (siehe oben), was bei der bis 2019 guten Konjunktur nicht übermäßig aufgefallen ist, aber er hat auch wenigen Leuten ein besseres Leben ermöglicht. Eine gute Maßnahme wäre er erst, wenn die Zahl letzterer viel größer als die Zahl ersterer ist, konkret also die Zahl der Auftstocker drastisch abgenommen hätte. Hat sie aber nicht. Die meisten Leute leben genauso schlecht wie vor dem Mindestlohn, nur die Arbeitszeiterfassung hat sich bei vielen geändert.



> Wieso 1700 Euro? Rechne doch mal 160*10. Bei mir kommt da 1600 raus.



Wieso 160*10? 4,3 Wochen pro Monat im Schnitt und 40 pro Woche ergibt 172 und geforderte 12 €/h ergeben dann 2050 €. (2085,71 € ohne Rundungen)



> Dann bekommen die auch zu wenig und werden ausgebeutet.



Soweit kein Widerspruch. Aber was willst du da jetzt machen? Einen verpflichtenden etwas-mehr-als-Mindestlohn einführen?



> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt deine Position nicht richtig einordnen. Einerseits sagst du das ist die freie Marktwirtschaft, da kann man nichts gegen machen.



Jedenfalls nicht mit derart primitiven Methoden. Unser gesamtes Lohngefüge ist fürn Arsch, aber es ist eben auch ein zentraler Bestandteil unserer Wirtschaftsform. Da ich keine realistischen Möglichkeiten sehe, letzteres zu ändern, muss man sich auch mit ersterem arrangieren. Der Mindestlohn so, wie er ist, funktioniert nicht und so, wie ihn sich einige wünschen, würde er kaum etwas am großen Problem ändern aber für reichlich Reibungsverluste in einem ohnehin schon problematischen Bereich sorgen.



> Auf der andere Seite der Staat müsse eingreifen.  Und bessere Lösungen habe ich von dir auch noch nicht gehört um Menschen aus der Armut zu bekommen.



Wie gesagt: Ich bin für deutlich empfängerfreundlichere Aufstockersysteme, die dauerhaft ein annehmbares Leben ermöglichen. Finanziert über Unternehmer und Spitzenverdiener. Wer eine Dienstleistungsgesellschaft und freien Markt will, bekommt eine klaffende Bruttolohnschere. Aber die muss sich ja nicht 1:1 aufs Netto durchschlagen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Linke muss sich endlich mal darüber einig werden, was sie von Putin und Konsorten hält.



Die Linke mag Unterdrückung, Ausbeutung, Rechtsbruch und Menschenrechtsverletzungen, solange sie von Russen begangen werden. Ganz einfach.




doedelmeister schrieb:


> Was ich halt richtig krass aktuell finde ist was für eine Kampagne da gegen Baerbock und Grüne seit Wochen gefahren wird von Focus( Burda) und Bild (Springer).
> Jeden Tag irgendwelche angeblichen Skandale und Enthüllungen. Das wirkt schon krass gesteuert.
> 
> Wette da wird fleissig von der Wirtschaftslobby gesteuert, die Angst haben ihren Einfluss auf die kommende Regierung schwinden zu sehen. Bestätigt nicht gerade das Vertrauen in neutralen Journalismus.



Wenns wenigstens Skandale wären. Korrkter muss man sagen: Da wird jeden Tag irgendwas skandalisiert.




RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das sind ja keine wirklichen Alternativen weil sie keine Heilwirkung haben. Gesünder? Ja, ist ja auch keinerlei pharmazeutischer Wirkstoff enthalten.
> Ich sehe das wie Threshold: dann sollen die dafür komplett selber aus eigener Tasche bezahlen.



Die Ausgaben der Krankenkassen für homöopathische Mittel sind lächerlich gering im Vergleich zu den Summen, die an die Pharmakonzerne fließen. Iirc keine 100 Millionen im Jahr. Ich finde es zwar auch unsympathisch, Lügnern und Abzockern mein Geld zu geben, aber man könnte es auch "Vermittlungsgebühr" für die "Überredung zur Therapie mit nebenwirkungsfreien Placebos" betrachten. Die deutschen bestehen halt leider darauf IRGENDWAS zu Schlucken, um gesund zu werden und ehe auf Drängen des Patienten weiter Antibiotika gegen Grippe verschrieben werden, zahlt man denen lieber Zuckerkügelchen.

Was aber gar nicht geht: Wenn das von (grünen) Politikern als Medizin oder förderungswürdiges Wissen dargestellt wird.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich bin für deutlich empfängerfreundlichere Aufstockersysteme, die dauerhaft ein annehmbares Leben ermöglichen. *Finanziert über Unternehmer und Spitzenverdiener. *


Ist diese Lösung/Forderung nicht genauso unrealistisch ?
Letztendlich bleibt wieder alles auf dem Staat sitzen.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juli 2021)

Wem der Lohn nicht reicht, soll sich ne andere Arbeit suchen...wenn die Unternehmen ohne Arbeiter da stehen, werden sie sich schon was überlegen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verkauft sich von ganz alleine, wenn 2-Tonnen-SUV-fahren zu teuer wird.


Du redest Unsinn, und Du weißt es.
Ein 1.4er Tiguan hat keine großartig anderen Unterhaltskosten, als ein 1.4 er Golf.
Bis auf die Reifen, aber da kann man auch beim Golf zuschlagen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unser gesamtes Lohngefüge ist fürn Arsch,



*Das ist der zentrale Punkt.*

Aber Du faselst ja irgendwas vom Mindestlohn und seinen phösen Folgen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Linke mag Unterdrückung, Ausbeutung, Rechtsbruch und Menschenrechtsverletzungen, solange sie von Russen begangen werden. Ganz einfach.


Die Linke lügt und die Hucke voll seit über 100 Jahren.
Wehe, wenn sie die absolute Macht haben!

Was da rauskommt, hat uns Towarisch Stalin ganz deutlich gezeigt und seine Kumpane Mao und Ceaușescu und wie die Verbrecher alle hießen.

Tote, Hungersnöte, Schwerverletzte und Betriebsleiter, die sich aufhängen.
Ich hab alleine drei Generaldirektoren überlebt im WKS in drei Jahren.
Nerventerror bis zur totalen Zerstörung der Persönlichkeit des Menschen war da täglich angesagt.
Die Lügen und irrealen Anforderungen, die überhaupt nicht zu realisieren sind, hält ein gebildeter Mensch nicht lange aus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenns wenigstens Skandale wären. Korrkter muss man sagen: Da wird jeden Tag irgendwas skandalisiert.


Gib mal ein paar Tausender Einkünfte nicht an, beim Finanzamt.
Dann wirst Du sehen, was die da als "Skandal" bezeichnen.

Das kommt davon, wenn man im Leben noch nicht richtig gearbeitet, sondern nur Phrasen von sich gegeben hat.
Dann weiß man nicht so richtig, was man denn nun in die Steuererklärung reinschreiben lassen soll, wenn man sie noch nie gesehen hat.

Und dann kann man auch mal ein paar Sachen aus dem Lebenslauf vergessen, das ist ja lange her.

In USA hätte man aus der Frau im Wahlkampf für die Präsidentschaftskandidatur schon hyperdünne Salamischeibchen mit Remoulade gemacht mit solchen Gedächtnislücken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ausgaben der Krankenkassen für homöopathische Mittel sind lächerlich gering im Vergleich zu den Summen, die an die Pharmakonzerne fließen. Iirc keine 100 Millionen im Jahr. Ich finde es zwar auch unsympathisch, Lügnern und Abzockern mein Geld zu geben, aber man könnte es auch "Vermittlungsgebühr" für die "Überredung zur Therapie mit nebenwirkungsfreien Placebos" betrachten.


Rauskomplementieren ist billiger.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die deutschen bestehen halt leider darauf IRGENDWAS zu Schlucken, um gesund zu werden und ehe auf Drängen des Patienten weiter Antibiotika gegen Grippe verschrieben werden, zahlt man denen lieber Zuckerkügelchen.


Die ganz Bildungsfernen sollen zahlen und viel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was aber gar nicht geht: Wenn das von (grünen) Politikern als Medizin oder förderungswürdiges Wissen dargestellt wird.


Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger.
Die Grünen haben eben nicht das fehlerfreie "Hypermenschenverhalten" (Ich hätte beinahe etwas anderes geschrieben), das sie von anderen einfordern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man die Beschriftung lesen möchte, findet man dort die Angaben "Tabelle" der "Durchschnittsverbräuche" "aller Marken" und "aller Modelle". Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.



Eine Tabelle, wo der Durchschnittsverbrauch eines Diesels mit 792l /100km angegeben wird, hat die Glaubwürdigkeit von Wahlversprechen.
Das verbraucht kein Leo.

Mein T-55 im Winter vielleicht.
Ja MEINER.

Und ich hab den Schwachmaten gelesen, der den Quatsch da reingeschrieben hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Leute, die nicht diskutieren wollen, gibt es oben recht eine "abmelden"-Funktion zum Verlassen dieses Diskussionsforums.


Stimmt.
Bei dem Niveau bin ich hier raus.

P.S.:
Irgendwelche Rechtschreibefehler sind zum größten Teil dem Tastaturadapter meiner PS/2-Tastatur zuzuschreiben, der einfach nicht meiner Schreibgeschwindigkeit hinterher kommt.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2021)

Eine Diskussion lohnt auch nicht. Es geht darum die moralische Inadäqunaz des kapitalistisch, patriarchalen Weltbildes der Bourgeoisie in der BRD aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Ich falle gerade vom Stuhl.....
Du lebst aber ganz gut davon oder leidest du?
Welches Matriachat kannst du uns denn, nach 16 Jahren Angela Merkel, dieser männliche Ausgeburt von weißer Bourgeoisie, empfehlen?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Linke lügt und die Hucke voll seit über 100 Jahren.
> Wehe, wenn sie die absolute Macht haben!


Wie schlecht ging es der BRD unter SPD Regierung?


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie schlecht ging es der BRD unter SPD Regierung?


Die SPD ist sozialdemokratisch und staatstragend, schon immer seit Ebert gewesen, nicht sozialistisch, ein ziemlich eklatanter Unterschied zur Linken im Allgemeinen!
Da du geschichtlich einigermaßen bewandert bist, sollte dir aufgefallen sein, das Kommunismus und Sozialismus in Deutschland, außer in Form von Diktatur, nie wirklich auch nur ansatzweise mehr als 17-18% der Wahlbevölkerung auf sich vereinen konnte, also nie auch nur ansatzweise mehrheitsfähig war.
Die SPD war seit Ebert eine Partei, links der Mitte, aber nie wirklich LINKS, obwohl sie natürlich auch mit so etwas wie der USPD, oder heutzutage mit Esken, Walter-Borjans, Kühnert und Mützenich sehr zu kämpfen hat, insoweit überrascht das schwache Abschneiden in den Umfragen nicht.
Helmut Schmidt dreht sich wahrscheinlich, vor lauter Scham, bei der oben genannten Riege, jeden Tag mehrmals im Grabe herum.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die SPD ist sozialdemokratisch und staatstragend, schon immer seit Ebert gewesen, nicht sozialistisch, ein ziemlich eklatanter Unterschied zur Linken im Allgemeinen!


Wenn wir den Halbkreis der Politik in der Mitte teilen ist die SPD Links und die CDU Rechts. 
Und diese simple Feststellung ist keine Abwertung. 

Außerdem hat die SPD wie auch die Union lange Zeit Menschen vertreten die heute von anderen Parteien repräsentiert werden.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2021)

Die SPD hat einen linken Flügel aber insgesamt hat sie Schnittmengen mit der CDU und das ist die Mitte.
Sonst würde auch gar nicht solange eine GroKo funktionieren.
Der rechte Flügel der SPD war übrigens u.a. Sarrazin.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Du betrachtest alleine heute, das war aber nicht immer so. 
Wir hatten sehr lange nur 3 Fraktionen im Parlament und die parlamentarischen Vertreter der Linken war ausschließlich die SPD.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir hatten sehr lange nur 3 Fraktionen im Parlament und die parlamentarischen Vertreter der Linken war ausschließlich die SPD.


Heute gibt es eben Parteien, die das linke und das rechte Spektrum abdecken. Dazu braucht es die SPD nicht mehr. Das gilt auch für die Union.
Daher haben diese Parteien auch keine 40% plus sondern liegen bei 30% bzw. weiter darunter.
Dazu kommt noch die 5% Hürde.
Schau dir die Niederlande an. Da sitzen 17 Parteien im Parlament.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du betrachtest alleine heute, das war aber nicht immer so.
> Wir hatten sehr lange nur 3 Fraktionen im Parlament und die parlamentarischen Vertreter der Linken war ausschließlich die SPD.


Das hatte doch aber nicht wirklich etwas mit "linker" Politik zu tun!
Spätestens mit dem Godesberger Program/Beschlüssen wurde die SPD der Nachkriegszeit von einer eher linken Partei zu einer Volkspartei. Spätestens mit Helmut Schmidt kann man dann so gut wie gar nicht mehr von "links" sprechen. Wie war das doch gleich? : "Wer Visionen hat, sollte dringengst zum Arzt gehen".


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Spätestens mit dem Godesberger Program/Beschlüssen wurde die SPD der Nachkriegszeit von einer eher linken Partei zu einer Volkspartei.


Don, Links ist ein relativer Begriff kein absoluter. Genau so wie Rechts und Mitte. 
Wenn du sagst, dass die SPD keine sozialistische Partei mehr war dann müsste man dir allerdings Recht geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist diese Lösung/Forderung nicht genauso unrealistisch ?
> Letztendlich bleibt wieder alles auf dem Staat sitzen.



Dafür ist der Staat halt auch da. Wenn man Sozialabgaben und Mehrwertssteuer,... mit den eigentlichen Kosten diverser Produkte und Dienstleistungen, dann läuft bei der Mehrheit der Verbraucher ohnehin schon >50% des wirtschaftlichen Lebens über den Staat, ein sinnvoller Ausgleich der Lohnschieflage im Kapitalismus wäre da kein großer Schritt mehr. Und im Gegensatz zu lohnangleichenden Maßnahmen auf alle Ebenen ist so etwas juristisch sauber umsetzbar, mit unserer Verfassung kompatibel und ohne Grenzeffekte und Schlupflöcher umsetzbar, ohne dass Ausweichbewegungen möglich sind. Mein Favorit wäre weiterhin eine Anhebung des HartzIV-Regelsatzes, eine deutlich humanere Fassung der Zumutbarkeitsgrenzen und drastisch weiter gefächerte Aufstockerregelungen und Bürokratieoverhead und Zwangsmaßnahmen. sodass am Ende die unteren 10-20% der Gesellschaft davon profitieren können und das unter Bedingungen, die auch dauerhaft keine Belastung darstellen. Zur Gegenfinanzierung kann man die aus klimapolitischer Sicht ohnehin erforderliche drastische Erhöhung und Ausweitung von CO2-Abgaben neben, denn einen hohen Energieverbrauch haben überwiegend Unternehmen und Vermögende => fertig ist eine saubere Umverteilung von oben nach unten. Ein Mindestlohn scheitert dagegen schon an den hinteren beiden der genannten Kriterien und Vorschriften oberhalb desselben sind wegen der ersten beiden komplett unmöglich.



Eckism schrieb:


> Wem der Lohn nicht reicht, soll sich ne andere Arbeit suchen...wenn die Unternehmen ohne Arbeiter da stehen, werden sie sich schon was überlegen...



Die überlegen sich "China ist auch ein schönes Land" oder "Ich kann mein Geld auch in was ohne Arbeitskräfte investieren". Die deutsche Weigerung einzugestehen, dass die Mehrheit der zu erledigenden Aufgaben im modernen Kapitalismus Niedriglohntätigkeiten sind, hat bereits dazu geführt, dass entsprechende Arbeitsplätze in der Produktion abgewandert sind, bei personenfernen Dienstleistungen ist man gerade dabei (oder stellt auf Computer um, Stichwort Call-Center) und in nahezu allen personennahen Dienstleistungen haben wir einen akuten Mangel. Aber es will halt in die Köpfe der Leute nicht rein, dass es in der Realität mehr als zwei Möglichkeiten gibt und in dem Fall führt "schlecht bezahlte Arbeitsplätze verbieten" beziehungsweise die Beobachtung "es gibt weniger schlecht bezahlte Arbeitsplätze" eben nicht zu dem eigentlich gewünschten Ziel "mehr gut bezahlte Arbeitsplätze" respektive "den Menschen geht es besser", sondern eben nur zu "weniger Arbeitsplätze".



RyzA schrieb:


> Die SPD hat einen linken Flügel aber insgesamt hat sie Schnittmengen mit der CDU und das ist die Mitte.
> Sonst würde auch gar nicht solange eine GroKo funktionieren.
> Der rechte Flügel der SPD war übrigens u.a. Sarrazin.



Der linke Flügel der SPD hat es irgendwann nicht mehr ausgehalten und über den Zwischenschritt WASG die Linke gegründet...


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die deutsche Weigerung einzugestehen, dass die Mehrheit der zu erledigenden Aufgaben im modernen Kapitalismus Niedriglohntätigkeiten sind, hat bereits dazu geführt, dass entsprechende Arbeitsplätze in der Produktion abgewandert sind,


Ich halte auch weiterhin nichts von der Behauptung, dass die Löhne und Lohnnebenkosten in Deutschland angeblich zu hoch seien, dass man selbst einfache Produktionstätigkeiten nicht angemessen entlohnen kann und man ja angeblich gezwungen sei, diese ins Ausland zu verlagern. Denn es bleibt die Frage, warum sich z.B. Trigema bis heute halten kann, obwohl von Weberei über Färberei bis hin zu Näherei alles in Deutschland erfolgt und, wenn die Angaben stimmen, selbst die Näherin dort nicht nur mehr als den Mindestlohn bekommt, sondern einen Lohn in der Höhe, dass sie später auch von der Rente leben kann. Und wenn man die Preise dann mit denen von irgendwelchen Marken (oder solchen die vorgeben eine zu sein) vergleicht, die in Fernost unter teils zweifelhaften Bedingungen produzieren lassen, so sind sie nicht teurer sondern häufig sogar günstiger.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, denn Corona hat gezeigt, was alles verzichtbar ist.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Was ich derzeit beobachte: Kaum wird Homeoffice aufgehoben, schon ist der Anwesenheitsfetisch wieder zurück.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Linke lügt und die Hucke voll seit über 100 Jahren.
> Wehe, wenn sie die absolute Macht haben!


Wenn ich das schon wieder höre. Beide bekannten Versuche eines demokratischen Sozialismus wurden vom Militär beendet. Einmal direkt durch das Militär der "Bruder"staaten und einmal durch das Militär des Landes, mit vielfältigster Unterstützung des "großen Bruders".


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2021)

Furchtbar was die linke so vorschlägt. Krisengewinnler wie Amazon fair zu belasten - was erlaubt sich die Linke!









						Deutscher Bundestag - Forderung nach einer Steuer auf Krisengewinne stößt auf Gegenwind
					

Mit den Stimmen von CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP und AfD hat der Bundestag am Freitag, 25. Juni 2021, zwei Anträge der Linksfraktion zur Einführung einer Steuer auf „Krisengewinne“ (19/28525)...




					www.bundestag.de


----------



## MountyMAX (3. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon wieder höre. Beide bekannten Versuche eines demokratischen Sozialismus wurden vom Militär beendet. Einmal direkt durch das Militär der "Bruder"staaten und einmal durch das Militär des Landes, mit vielfältigster Unterstützung des "großen Bruders".


Also ich kann mich nicht an das Militär erinnern, als die Mauer gefallen ist (oder zählt thehoff als Waffe? ^^). Nur daran, dass mit Hilfe des Militärs der Aufstand niedergeschlagen wurde ... niemand hat die Absicht .. nicht war? 
Sorry aber Sozialismus ist per Definition schon nicht möglich, da er voraussetzt, dass alle Menschen gleich sind, was Bulls**t ist. 
Du musst im Sozialismus die Leute quasi zur Gleichheit zwingen, notfalls mit Gewalt und im Land einsperren, sonst gehen die Leistungsträger und der "Rest" bleibt bis nichts mehr übrig ist, was man verteilen könnte. 

Somit ist es ziemlich dumm die Linke/PDS oder die Grünen zu wählen, es sei denn man will dominiert werden ..., aber da können die es brauchen auch zu ner Domina gehen, da kann man wenns zu schlimm wird wenigstens abbrechen. 

Klar, CDU/FDP usw. sind auch nicht die Heilsbringer und brauchen dringend mal eine Verjüngung, aber immer noch die beste Alternative zu linken/rechten Fanatikern. 

Ich selber, obwohl ich den Lindner überhaupt nicht mag, hoffe, dass die FDP stärker wird, damit die Regulierungswut von CDU/CSU gedämpft wird.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Somit ist es ziemlich dumm die Linke/PDS oder die Grünen zu wählen, es sei denn man will dominiert werden


Und die Grünen sind jetzt WO eine sozialistische Partei? 

Mit Verlaub du behauptest hier den größten Schwachsinn den man sich ausdenken kann bezeichnest aber Wähler der Grünen als dumm.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Staat halt auch da. Wenn man Sozialabgaben und Mehrwertssteuer,... mit den eigentlichen Kosten diverser Produkte und Dienstleistungen, dann läuft bei der Mehrheit der Verbraucher ohnehin schon >50% des wirtschaftlichen Lebens über den Staat, ein sinnvoller Ausgleich der Lohnschieflage im Kapitalismus wäre da kein großer Schritt mehr. Und im Gegensatz zu lohnangleichenden Maßnahmen auf alle Ebenen ist so etwas juristisch sauber umsetzbar, mit unserer Verfassung kompatibel und ohne Grenzeffekte und Schlupflöcher umsetzbar, ohne dass Ausweichbewegungen möglich sind. Mein Favorit wäre weiterhin eine Anhebung des HartzIV-Regelsatzes, eine deutlich humanere Fassung der Zumutbarkeitsgrenzen und drastisch weiter gefächerte Aufstockerregelungen und Bürokratieoverhead und Zwangsmaßnahmen. sodass am Ende die unteren 10-20% der Gesellschaft davon profitieren können und das unter Bedingungen, die auch dauerhaft keine Belastung darstellen. Zur Gegenfinanzierung kann man die aus klimapolitischer Sicht ohnehin erforderliche drastische Erhöhung und Ausweitung von CO2-Abgaben neben, denn einen hohen Energieverbrauch haben überwiegend Unternehmen und Vermögende => fertig ist eine saubere Umverteilung von oben nach unten. Ein Mindestlohn scheitert dagegen schon an den hinteren beiden der genannten Kriterien und Vorschriften oberhalb desselben sind wegen der ersten beiden komplett unmöglich.


Durch die Anhebung des Hartz IV Regelsatzes bekommen aber auch nicht mehr Menschen Arbeit. Außerdem fallen dann mehr Menschen "in das Raster" und müssen sich auch vor dem Staat total offen legen und haben dann auch weniger Privilegien.

Ich bleibe dabei: wer Vollzeit arbeiten geht sollte auch einen angemessenen Lohn bekommen und davon leben können. Es gibt auch unternehmerische Verantwortung in unserem Land. Dazu gehört es nicht einfach nur einen Job zur Verfügung zu stellen, sondern auch entsprechend zu bezahlen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich halte auch weiterhin nichts von der Behauptung, dass die Löhne und Lohnnebenkosten in Deutschland angeblich zu hoch seien, dass man selbst einfache Produktionstätigkeiten nicht angemessen entlohnen kann und man ja angeblich gezwungen sei, diese ins Ausland zu verlagern. Denn es bleibt die Frage, warum sich z.B. Trigema bis heute halten kann, obwohl von Weberei über Färberei bis hin zu Näherei alles in Deutschland erfolgt und, wenn die Angaben stimmen, selbst die Näherin dort nicht nur mehr als den Mindestlohn bekommt, sondern einen Lohn in der Höhe, dass sie später auch von der Rente leben kann. Und wenn man die Preise dann mit denen von irgendwelchen Marken (oder solchen die vorgeben eine zu sein) vergleicht, die in Fernost unter teils zweifelhaften Bedingungen produzieren lassen, so sind sie nicht teurer sondern häufig sogar günstiger.


Eben! Da scheint es ja wunderbar zu funktionieren.

Auch wurde damals immer wieder gesagt das wegen dem Mindestlohn viele Betriebe Beschäftigte entlassen  müssen. Dies ist nicht  der Fall. Selbst kleinere Betriebe können das stemmen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

eS gIBt KEInE kaMPagNe geGeN DIe GRünEn









						Hintermänner suchten Plagiatsjäger für Kampagne gegen Annalena Baerbock
					

Fehler im Lebenslauf und mögliche Plagiate im Buch machen Grünen-Kandidatin B...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> eS gIBt KEInE kaMPagNe geGeN DIe GRünEn


Wer es glaubt. Ich habe den Eindruck als wolle man sie aus dem Weg räumen.
Weil wenn ihr Buch gar nicht so relevant ist, warum sollte sich ein vermeintlicher Plagiatsjäger nur aus Eigeninteresse damit beschäftigen?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Naja, die Politikerin die in den Medien gerade am meisten stattfindet dürfte Plagiatsjäger auf der Suche nach Anerkennung auch interessieren ohne dass da jemand nochmal explizit nachhilft.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Und trotzdem hilft da jemand nach. 

Manchen Leuten muss vor den Grünen echt der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen. Und dann hat man nur Sachen gefunden die rechtlich nicht relevant sind. 

Während wie viele Unionsabgeordnete dieses Jahr zurück treten mussten?


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Während wie viele Unionsabgeordnete dieses Jahr zurück treten mussten?


Korruption finde ich noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hilft da jemand nach.
> 
> Manchen Leuten muss vor den Grünen echt der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen. Und dann hat man nur Sachen gefunden die rechtlich nicht relevant sind.
> 
> Während wie viele Unionsabgeordnete dieses Jahr zurück treten mussten?


Sie ist eine öffentliche Person. So ein Dorfsunionspolitiker interessiert doch die Leser kaum. Eine Kanzlerkandidatin mit kaschiertem Lebenslauf und vielen anderen Ungereimheiten ist da viel interessanter. Sie soll ja das höchste Amt im Lande bekleiden. Da sind die Ansprüche höher.
Man könnte aber trotzdem Würfel-Laschet mehr unter der Lupe nehmen oder Scholz Involvierung bei der Wirecard-Affäre.

Apropos, er bringt die Baerbock-Probleme auf den Punkt:








						Schummelliese Baerbock: Wer hat eigentlich dieses verdammte Buch geschrieben?
					

Ein Ghostwriter, der keinen Strich am Text macht. Eine Autorin, die jeden Tag bis 23 Uhr in Terminen feststeckt. Die Version, die Annalena Baerbock zur Entstehung ihres Buches präsentiert, ist erkennbar Kokolores.




					www.focus.de
				




Als viel problematischer sehe ich ihren Umgang mit Kritik. So wird es nix.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Man könnte aber trotzdem Würfel-Laschet mehr unter der Lupe nehmen oder Scholz Involvierung bei der Wirecard-Affäre.


Eben, denn das was bei denen passiert ist strafrechtlich relevant.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Als viel problematischer sehe ich ihren Umgang mit Kritik. So wird es nix.


ABB sollte sich ein Beispiel an der Union nehmen!








						Jens Spahn ließ Journalisten ausforschen: „Ein Bundesminister sollte die Pressefreiheit achten“
					

Der CDU-Politiker wollte vom Grundbuchamt wissen, wer Fragen zu seinen privaten Immobilienkäufen stellt – und welche. Medienverbände finden das verstörend.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2021)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht an das Militär erinnern, als die Mauer gefallen ist


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Der Prager Frühling wurde durch die Militärs der "Bruder"staaten niedergeschlagen, der Militärputsch in Chile 1973, mit der die Regierung Allende beseitigt wurde, wurde durch das eigene Militär, mit großzügiger und vielfältiger Unterstützung des großen Bruders USA, durchgeführt. In beiden Fällen wurden Anläufe niedergeschlagen, einen Demokratischen Sozialismus zu etablieren.



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Sorry aber Sozialismus ist per Definition schon nicht möglich,


Wer kennt ihn nicht, "den" Sozialismus...


			https://external-preview.redd.it/PXbb318jxe1jWDxZ8fozQpCt4gNjbtB_AiRZ14Vih7M.jpg?auto=webp&s=d95f5a22994d974f6caca1a0de1c7c969e5564cd
		




MountyMAX schrieb:


> es sei denn man will dominiert werden ..., aber da können die es brauchen auch zu ner Domina gehen, da kann man wenns zu schlimm wird wenigstens abbrechen.


Schließt man mal wieder von sich auf andere?


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2021)

Also da fehlen selbst mir die Worte!








						Hans-Georg Maaßen fordert Gesinnungstest für Tagesschau-Personal
					

Der CDU-Politiker Hans-Georg Maaßen fordert Gesinnungstests für Journalisten in öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien und warnt vor Verbindungen zur linksextremen Szene. Belege bleibt er jedoch schuldig.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Vielleicht sollten wir (CDU) doch nochmal über unsere Statuten nachdenken, wie wir unsere Kandidatenliste aufstellen. Als gelernter Jurist solche Forderungen?! 
Allerdings habe ich langsam eher das Gefühl das die Methode dahinter steckt, unbedingt ein Parteiausschlussverfahren zu provozieren, um vor der Wahl nochmal ein schädigenden Skandal zu inszenieren.
Egal was man tut, ob ignorieren oder Rauswurf, man kann als Parteispitze eher nur verlieren.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Wenn Er jetzt irgend ein Schwätzer ohne Macht wäre würde ich das ja belächeln, aber der Nebensatz "ehemalige Präsident des Bundesverfassungsschutzes" sorgt nach wie vor für Unbehagen .


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Egal was man tut, ob ignorieren oder Rauswurf, man kann als Parteispitze eher nur verlieren.


Ganz einfach, es gibt 2 Probleme.
1. Die ostdeutschen CDU Verbände sind politisch schlicht unzuverlässig, die einen mehr die anderen weniger.
AKK ist durch den Osten gescheitert, das ist eine Gefahr für Laschet.
2. Die Vergangenheit darf nicht vergessen werden, wie konnte man so einen Mann nur so lange halten?
Warum wollte Seehofer ihn erst vom Verfassungsschutz wegbefördern, anstatt die notwendigen Konsequenzen erst zu ziehen als es nicht mehr anders ging.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich halte auch weiterhin nichts von der Behauptung, dass die Löhne und Lohnnebenkosten in Deutschland angeblich zu hoch seien, dass man selbst einfache Produktionstätigkeiten nicht angemessen entlohnen kann und man ja angeblich gezwungen sei, diese ins Ausland zu verlagern. Denn es bleibt die Frage, warum sich z.B. Trigema bis heute halten kann, obwohl von Weberei über Färberei bis hin zu Näherei alles in Deutschland erfolgt und, wenn die Angaben stimmen, selbst die Näherin dort nicht nur mehr als den Mindestlohn bekommt, sondern einen Lohn in der Höhe, dass sie später auch von der Rente leben kann. Und wenn man die Preise dann mit denen von irgendwelchen Marken (oder solchen die vorgeben eine zu sein) vergleicht, die in Fernost unter teils zweifelhaften Bedingungen produzieren lassen, so sind sie nicht teurer sondern häufig sogar günstiger.



Als das Trigema jemals am unteren Ende der Preisskala liegt, wäre mir noch nie aufgefallen. Im Gegenteil. Aber ich sage auch nicht, dass man in Deutschland nicht mehr zahlen könnte und "gezwungen" wäre, ins Ausland zu gehen. Natürlich kann man auch einfach die Gewinnspanne reduzieren oder die Preise anheben (wie Trigema) und damit den Umsatz reduzieren. Aber ersteres macht niemand und letzteres kaum jemand. Die meisten Produzenten gehen ins Ausland und es gibt keine Möglichkeit, sie davon abzuhalten. (Der Umkehrschluss, dass die in Fernost produzierten Produkte dann billig sein müssen, gilt übrigens nicht. Sie sind in der Regel nur billiger als einschließlich Marketing und Ruf vergleichbares. Es gibt haufenweise billig Schund, der zu einer "Marke" aufgebaut überteuert verkauft wird. Aber auch das zeigt nur, wie gierig Hersteller sind und dass sie nicht einfach beliebig hohe Löhne zahlen.)
Und nicht-Produzenten, die die Arbeit nicht auslagern können sparen Arbeitsplätze und -qualität ein, wenn sie den Mindestlohn nicht ganz umgehen können.




MountyMAX schrieb:


> Sorry aber Sozialismus ist per Definition schon nicht möglich, da er voraussetzt, dass alle Menschen gleich sind, was Bulls**t ist.
> Du musst im Sozialismus die Leute quasi zur Gleichheit zwingen, notfalls mit Gewalt und im Land einsperren, sonst gehen die Leistungsträger und der "Rest" bleibt bis nichts mehr übrig ist, was man verteilen könnte.



Korrektur: Nicht "gleich", sondern "gleichberechtigt", "gleich wichtig", etc.. Im realexistierenden Sozialismus gab es zwar auch die Tendenz, die Menschen gleich machen zu wollen, aber das fällt eher in Kategorie "absolutistische Regime" oder "Planwirtschaft ohne die nötigen Vorraussetzungen für komplexe Pläne". Der Sozialismus als solcher ermöglicht durchaus Individualität, solange sich niemand über den anderen stellt.
(Was aber ebenfalls bedeutet, dass Sozialismus mit DIESER Menschheit nicht praktikabel ist, da schon sehr wenige, die sich zu Lasten anderer bereichern, ausreichen, um das ganze System zum Einsturz zu bringen. Und das mit Zwangsmaßnahmen zu verhindern ist nicht nur ethisch hochproblematisch, sondern schlicht unpraktikabel, wie der real existierende Sozialismus bewiesen hat.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Durch die Anhebung des Hartz IV Regelsatzes bekommen aber auch nicht mehr Menschen Arbeit.



Nö. Das ist ja auch gar nicht das/mein Ziel. "Arbeit" gibt es sowieso immer genug, die liegt (z.T. wortwörtlich) auf der Straße. Woran es fehlt und worum es geht: Dass die Leute ein (angemessenes) Einkommen bekommen. Und das lässt sich über erhöhte Regelsätze und entschärfte Anrechnungsregeln bewerkstelligen.



> Außerdem fallen dann mehr Menschen "in das Raster" und müssen sich auch vor dem Staat total offen legen und haben dann auch weniger Privilegien.



Offenlegen: Ja, zumindest was die finanzielle Situation angeht. Das halte ich aber in diesem Rahmen für vertretbar (wer fast nichts hat, verrät da auch praktisch nichts, denn die laufenden Einnahmen kennt der Staat so oder so) und der Aufwand hält sich bei Folgeanträgen bereits sehr in Grenzen, wäre leicht auf null reduzierbar.
Privilegien: Wüsste nicht, was du meinst.?



> Eben! Da scheint es ja wunderbar zu funktionieren.



Gesucht ist nicht etwas, dass funktioniert, wenn sich einer Mühe gibt, sondern etwas, das immer funktioniert, auch wenn Leute aktiv dagegen sind.



> Auch wurde damals immer wieder gesagt das wegen dem Mindestlohn viele Betriebe Beschäftigte entlassen  müssen. Dies ist nicht  der Fall. Selbst kleinere Betriebe können das stemmen.



Wie bereits dargelegt: Der Mindestlohn so, wie er im Moment stattfindet, ist voller Ausnahmen oder wird umgangen. Wirken tut er nur wenigen Fällen und da waren die Gehälter oftmals gar nicht soviel niedriger. 
Entsprechend gab es auch nur wenige Fälle, in denen Betriebe Stellen desswegen Stellen abbauen könnten. Aber innerhalb dieses beschränkten Rahmens haben sie es leider auch gemacht und der jetzt geforderte (und für die Zielsetzung "gut leben" auch nötige) Mindestlohn von 12 € stellt eine weitaus drastischere Erhöhung dar, als der 7,50-auf-8,30-""Sprung"" des ursprünglich eingeführten, der seitdem auch nur wenig mehr als Inflationsausgleiche erhalten hat.

Guck dir mal an, was z.B. Erntehelfer aktuell tatsächlich am Ende des Monats erhalten. Das sind diversen Berichten zu Folge nicht selten unter 500 € für Leute, die de facot 5-6 Tage die Wochen 10 h und mehr am Tag auf dem Feld verbracht haben. "12 € Mindestlohn"? Wenn man das da durchsetzen würde, wäre das eine Lohnerhöhung um wenigstens 300%. Wäre das verdient? NA KLAR. Aber würde es funktionieren? Nie im Leben. Es funktioniert ja jetzt schon nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die ostdeutschen CDU Verbände sind politisch schlicht unzuverlässig






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1411591094350102528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Qed
Lügen fallen nicht unter die Meinungsfreiheit 

Wie gesagt, einige Landesverbände der Union sind unzuverlässig und kann bei solchen Menschen wirklich einer von uns ausschließen, dass man mit der AfD zusammen arbeiten würde? 

Was man einem Haseloff noch glauben konnte kann man der Führung der CDU in Thüringen nicht annehmen.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir (CDU) doch nochmal über unsere Statuten nachdenken, wie wir unsere Kandidatenliste aufstellen.



Ja, vllt wäre das mal dringend notwendig.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich langsam eher das Gefühl das die Methode dahinter steckt, unbedingt ein Parteiausschlussverfahren zu provozieren, um vor der Wahl nochmal ein schädigenden Skandal zu inszenieren.
> Egal was man tut, ob ignorieren oder Rauswurf, man kann als Parteispitze eher nur verlieren.


Der Skandal der bereits existiert ist der Umgang der CDU mit HGM. Das Interview bei TV Berlin ist vom 01.07, Laschet hat sich bislang noch nicht dazu geäußert. Hier steht man vor dem Dilemma ohne Maaßen wahrscheinlich Stimmen an die AfD in Thüringen zu verlieren, mit Maaßen halt als AfD Außenstelle dazustehen.

Und bislang scheint die Union eher gewillt zu sein mit HGM im September anzutreten um die Chancen auf einen Wahlsieg zu maximieren und sich bloss nicht im Wahlkampf bei einem kritischen Thema festzulegen.
Parteiausschlussverfahren wäre das einzige, was von Seiten der CDU eine klare Abfuhr gegenüber Rechts und den von HGM verbreiteten Theorien wäre. Wie du aber geschrieben hast, das würde der CDU auch schaden und Rückgrat hat diese Partei seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr bewiesen, zumal Laschi den Hannes erst im Mai gedeckt hatte:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, vllt wäre das mal dringend notwendig.


Die sind bei anderen Parteien genauso (SPD), schon merkwürdig, das du das nicht weißt, obwohl du dich doch sonst immer überlegen und besser informiert und ausgebildet fühlst, als der Rest in Deutschland


hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Skandal der bereits existiert ist der Umgang der CDU mit HGM. Das Interview bei TV Berlin ist vom 01.07, Laschet hat sich bislang noch nicht dazu geäußert. Hier steht man vor dem Dilemma ohne Maaßen wahrscheinlich Stimmen an die AfD in Thüringen zu verlieren, mit Maaßen halt als AfD Außenstelle dazustehen.


Ja sicher, geht es eigentlich noch plumper und offensichtlicher?
Als wenn der Parteivorsitzende der SPD nun jedes Interview oder Spruch von Sarazin kommentiert hätte.
Es ist völlig richtig, dass Laschet sich nicht auf diese Stufe begibt, aber dass du das gerne anders sehen möchtest, ist mir schon klar.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Parteiausschlussverfahren wäre das einzige, was von Seiten der CDU eine klare Abfuhr gegenüber Rechts und den von HGM verbreiteten Theorien wäre. Wie du aber geschrieben hast, das würde der CDU auch schaden und Rückgrat hat diese Partei seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr bewiesen, zumal Laschi den Hannes erst im Mai gedeckt hatte:


Er hat niemanden gedeckt, er hat Belege für Anschuldigungen gefordert, den Ubterschied, solltest du kennen, gerade mit deiner Außen und Selbstdarstellung.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn der Parteivorsitzende der SPD nun jedes Interview oder Spruch von Sarazin kommentiert hätte.
> Es ist völlig richtig, dass Laschet sich nicht auf diese Stufe begibt, aber dass du das gerne anders sehen möchtest, ist mir schon klar.


Na gegen Sarazin wurde doch relativ schnell alles in die Wege geleitet. Dann muss man auch nicht mehr alles kommentieren. 

Und wenn du mit den Grünen kommen willst, Palmer stelle ich nicht auf die selbe Stufe wie HGM. Aber auf Palmer wird immer reagiert. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat niemanden gedeckt, er hat Belege für Anschuldigungen gefordert, den Ubterschied, solltest du kennen, gerade mit deiner Außen und Selbstdarstellung.


Laschet war schon sehr ausweichend und Luisa Neubauer hatte zwar recht, aber es im rhetorischen Schlagabtausch nicht gut untermauern können. Der Faktencheck im Nachhinein war aber eindeutig genug.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die sind bei anderen Parteien genauso (SPD), schon merkwürdig, das du das nicht weißt, obwohl du dich doch sonst immer überlegen und besser informiert und ausgebildet fühlst, als der Rest in Deutschland


Willst du HGM wirklich mit einer anderen aktuellen Personalie vergleichen? Ein CDU Politiker, der die Afd beraten hat, wie sie der Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz umgehen kann - und das als Verfassungsschutzchef.
Der auf dem rechten Auge derart blind war, dass selbst Horst Seehofer nicht mehr anders konnte als ihn zu ersetzen.

Klar, wer so eine Laus im Fell sitzen hat muss auf andere Parteien zeigen und irgendwie ablenken, geht ja nicht anders, außer eingestehen, dass der CDU alles Recht ist, solange es Stimmen bringt. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, geht es eigentlich noch plumper und offensichtlicher?
> Als wenn der Parteivorsitzende der SPD nun jedes Interview oder Spruch von Sarazin kommentiert hätte.
> Es ist völlig richtig, dass Laschet sich nicht auf diese Stufe begibt, aber dass du das gerne anders sehen möchtest, ist mir schon klar.


Kann man so sehen.
Oder man erkennt, das Maaßen und Merz die Werteunion verbindet, Merz von Laschet in sein Team geholt wurde um genau diese Wählerschaft zu überzeugen. Und nur nebenbei, Sarazin wurde aus der SPD ausgeschlossen...
Aber klar, wenn Don sagt, Laschet müsse sich nicht "auf diese Stufe begeben", dann wird das so sein.
Oder? https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...-laute-schweigen-armin-laschets/27391142.html



Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat niemanden gedeckt, er hat Belege für Anschuldigungen gefordert, den Unterschied, solltest du kennen, gerade mit deiner Außen und Selbstdarstellung.



Laschet habe ihn "nicht als Antisemiten wahrgenommen".
Die CDU hätte die Causa Maaßen schon lange beenden können, Laschet hätte die Causa beenden können, allein es fehlt der Wille. Du selbst hast ja bemerkt, was für einen Unfug der HGM hier abgesondert hat, interessiert anscheinend bei den Schwarzen niemanden, immerhin kann er einen Wahlkreis gewinnen. Stattdessen hat sich Laschet öffentlich vor Maaßen gestellt und gesagt, es müsse mehr Beweise geben als die semantischen Anschuldigungen. Wie passend, erinnert an den Hetzjagden Vorfall, da konnte HGM auch alles mögliche in Videos interpretieren.

Was man eben sehen will und was nicht.

Du musst Dir halt auch mal die Frage stellen ob du weiter eine Partei verteidigen willst, die das alles toleriert, die Maaßen vom Verfassungsschutz wegbefördern wollte statt ihn zu entlassen. Jeder andere muss sich eben fragen ob Laschet es mit dem Kampf gegen Rechts ernst meint, oder ob das nur eines der vielen Lippenbekenntnisse ist um irgend wie in Angela Merkels derzeitiges Büro zu kommen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Willst du HGM wirklich mit einer anderen aktuellen Personalie vergleichen? Ein CDU Politiker, der die Afd beraten hat, wie sie der Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz umgehen kann - und das als Verfassungsschutzchef.
> Der auf dem rechten Auge derart blind war, dass selbst Horst Seehofer nicht mehr anders konnte als ihn zu ersetzen.


Anscheinend ist deine Lesekompetenz völlig verloren gegangen!
Deine Ausführungen haben 0,0 etwas mit den Statuten zu tun, wie Bundestagsabgeordnete als Direktkandidaten auf eine Wahlliste kommen. Das ist in der CDU genauso wie in der SPD, da du das nicht widerlegen kannst, wirfst du halt Nebelbomeben.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen.
> Oder man erkennt, das Maaßen und Merz die Werteunion verbindet, Merz von Laschet in sein Team geholt wurde um genau diese Wählerschaft zu überzeugen. Und nur nebenbei, Sarazin wurde aus der SPD ausgeschlossen...
> Aber klar, wenn Don sagt, Laschet müsse sich nicht "auf diese Stufe begeben", dann wird das so sein.
> Oder?


Hier sieht man jetzt schön wie unser gebildeter Herr Hoffgang blanke Lügen verbreitet, da es keine Verbindung zwischen Merz und der Werteunion gibt, wenn du also schon Behauptungen oder eher blanke Lügen aufzählst, belege doch bitte die nachweißbare faktische Verbindung zwischen Werteunion und Merz!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Laschet habe ihn "nicht als Antisemiten wahrgenommen".
> Die CDU hätte die Causa Maaßen schon lange beenden können, Laschet hätte die Causa beenden können, allein es fehlt der Wille. Du selbst hast ja bemerkt, was für einen Unfug der HGM hier abgesondert hat, interessiert anscheinend bei den Schwarzen niemanden, immerhin kann er einen Wahlkreis gewinnen. Stattdessen hat sich Laschet öffentlich vor Maaßen gestellt und gesagt, es müsse mehr Beweise geben als die semantischen Anschuldigungen. Wie passend, erinnert an den Hetzjagden Vorfall, da konnte HGM auch alles mögliche in Videos interpretieren.



Auch hier muss man dir klar mangelndes Wissen oder auch bewusstes Lügen unterstellen, was Maaßen über Antisemitismus abgesondert hat, ist auf keinen Fall vor irgendeinem Gericht justiziabel, weil eine Einordnung ausschließlich über Journalisten stattgefunden hat, und nicht über wissenschaftliche Gutachten oder Stellungnahmen.
Seine Sprüche über die Tagesschau und den ÖRR sehen da klarer aus, ein Auschlussverfahren anzustrengen, ob das reichen wird, müssen die Anwälte der CDU klären, Sarazin aus der SPD zu werfen hat fast 10 Jahre gedauert.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Du musst Dir halt auch mal die Frage stellen ob du weiter eine Partei verteidigen willst, die das alles toleriert, die Maaßen vom Verfassungsschutz wegbefördern wollte statt ihn zu entlassen. Jeder andere muss sich eben fragen ob Laschet es mit dem Kampf gegen Rechts ernst meint, oder ob das nur eines der vielen Lippenbekenntnisse ist um irgend wie in Angela Merkels derzeitiges Büro zu kommen.


Plumpeste Propaganda!
Ich beurteile die CDU mit 500000 Mitglieder auch gerade ausschließlich an der Person Maaßen, lächerlicher geht es nicht mehr!


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man jetzt schön wie unser gebildeter Herr Hoffgang blanke Lügen verbreitet, da es keine Verbindung zwischen Merz und der Werteunion gibt, wenn du also schon Behauptungen oder eher blanke Lügen aufzählst, belege doch bitte die nachweißbare faktische Verbindung zwischen Werteunion und Merz!


Och Don, fall doch nicht über jede Stöckchen...

Merz über die Werteunion:


> Die Werteunion ist ein Hilferuf von unten an die Parteiführung, sich wieder intensiver mit bestimmten Themen zu beschäftigen.


Werteunion über Merz:








						Kritik an Kramp-Karrenbauer: Werte-Union schlägt Friedrich Merz als Kanzlerkandidaten vor  - WELT
					

Die Werte-Union, ein Verein aus Mitgliedern der Unionsparteien und ihnen nahestehende Organisationen, ist mit der Arbeit der CDU-Vorsitzenden Kramp-Karrenbauer unzufrieden. Als Kandidaten für das Kanzleramt hätte sie gern jemand anderen.




					www.welt.de
				



Oder im Januar 2021: https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...hef-will-Merz-weiter-als-Kanzlerkandidat.html

Also ich seh auch absolut keinen Zusammenhang, ein Kandidat der zutiefst konservative Werte vertritt und eben die Werteunion, die sich für besagten Kandidaten sowohl bei der CDU VorsitzendenWahl, als auch bei der Kanzlerkandidatur eingesetzt hat und dieser Kandidat jetzt im Team des Kanzlerkandidaten sitzt - wo soll da eine Verbindung sein. 

Alles Linge Propaganda vom Commandante el Hoffgang



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch hier muss man dir klar mangelndes Wissen oder auch bewusstes Lügen unterstellen, was Maaßen über Antisemitismus abgesondert hat, ist auf keinen Fall vor irgendeinem Gericht justiziabel, weil eine Einordnung ausschließlich über Journalisten stattgefunden hat, und nicht über wissenschaftliche Gutachten oder Stellungnahmen.


Lern lesen. Ich hab die Aussagen nicht kommentiert.
Ich hab lediglich kommentiert, dass die CDU mit Maaßen hätte brechen können nachdem er so unrühmlich als Verfassungsschutzpräsident abgesägt wurde. Man das aber offensichtlich nicht wollte, zumal die Entlassung ja nur nach massivem Druck geschehen ist, eine Beförderung hätts ja laut Seehofer werden sollen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Seine Sprüche über die Tagesschau und den ÖRR sehen da klarer aus, ein Auschlussverfahren anzustrengen, ob das reichen wird, müssen die Anwälte der CDU klären, Sarazin aus der SPD zu werfen hat fast 10 Jahre gedauert.


Es wäre ja vllt einfach mal ein Statement wenn die CDU Spitze über ein solches Verfahren öffentlich nachdenkt. Das dauert keine 10 Jahre, erfordert halt, wie erwähnt, Rückgrat.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Plumpeste Propaganda!
> Ich beurteile die CDU mit 500000 Mitglieder auch gerade ausschließlich an der Person Maaßen, lächerlicher geht es nicht mehr!


Ich würd die Partei halt eher nach Ihrer Fähigkeit beurteilen mit Radikalen, antidemokratischen Elementen umzugehen, Personen die bei ausländerfeindlichen Hetzjagden jegliche Aufklärung verweigern wollte, Personen die im NSU Skandal keinerlei Versäumnisse erkennen wollen.
Und man muss sich halt auch die Frage gefallen lassen, wie viele andere Mitglieder hat dieser eine faule Apfel schon verdorben. Denn Maaßen ist nur einer von besagten 500.000. Nur kann der sich eben nicht alleine zum Kandidaten in Thüringen wählen lassen...

Man kann so tun als wäre Maaßen Einzeltäter, dann muss man sich halt nicht mit den anderen Nasen in der CDU befassen die einen Maaßen erst möglich gemacht haben , dann beschützt, dann gestützt und dann ihm erneut eine Plattform gegeben haben.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man jetzt schön wie unser gebildeter Herr Hoffgang blanke Lügen verbreitet, da es keine Verbindung zwischen Merz und der Werteunion gibt, wenn du also schon Behauptungen oder eher blanke Lügen aufzählst, belege doch bitte die nachweißbare faktische Verbindung zwischen Werteunion und Merz!











						Nach Niederlage gegen Laschet: Werteunion will Merz als Kanzlerkandidaten
					

Trotz der Niederlage bei der Vorsitzendenwahl hält die Werteunion an Friedrich Merz fest und befürchtet eine Austrittswelle aus der CDU. Eine Umfrage sieht derweil viel Zustimmung für Armin Laschet.




					www.faz.net
				




Merz war der Wunschkandidat der Werte Union, dass Laschet das nutzen möchte impliziert nicht, dass Merz sich aktiv um die Werte Union bemüht. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> und nicht über wissenschaftliche Gutachten oder Stellungnahmen.


Das ist keine Stellungsnahme?








						Hans-Georg Maaßen: Antisemitismusforscher gibt Luisa Neubauer recht
					

Die Klimaaktivistin Luisa Neubauer wirft dem CDU-Bundestagskandidaten und früheren Verfassungsschutzchef Hans-Georg Maaßen vor, antisemitische Inhalte zu verbreiten. Stimmt das?




					www.rnd.de
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Seine Sprüche über die Tagesschau und den ÖRR sehen da klarer aus, ein Auschlussverfahren anzustrengen, ob das reichen wird, müssen die Anwälte der CDU klären, Sarazin aus der SPD zu werfen hat fast 10 Jahre gedauert.


Wenn man denn mal anfangen würde!
Derweil die Grünen:








						Boris Palmers Parteiausschluss eingeleitet - Ein letzter Tabubruch zur Unzeit
					

Die Grünen sind im Umfragehoch. Das Kanzleramt scheint greifbar. Die Partei steht geschlossen da. Doch die neuerliche Provokation von Boris Palmer und die Diskussion über das grüne Wahlprogramm könnten den Erfolg gefährden, sagt Albrecht von Lucke.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich beurteile die CDU mit 500000 Mitglieder auch gerade ausschließlich an der Person Maaßen, lächerlicher geht es nicht mehr!


Aber wen diese ganzen Mitglieder zum Chef machen und wie der Chef mit sowas umgeht...

Ich kann auch ein gutes Stück weit über ein Volk urteilen wenn ich gucke welchem Politiker sie die Mehrheit geben.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Juli 2021)

Was denkt ihr, wird Baerbock zugunsten von Habeck zurücktreten? Die Grünen sind im freien Fall bei den Umfragen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wird Baerbock zugunsten von Habeck zurücktreten? Die Grünen sind im freien Fall bei den Umfragen.


Warum sollte sie zurück treten?
Springer versucht mit allen Mitteln die Grünen aus dem Kanzleramt zu halten.
Da würde ich doch nicht klein beigeben.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie zurück treten?
> Springer versucht mit allen Mitteln die Grünen aus dem Kanzleramt zu halten.
> Da würde ich doch nicht klein beigeben.


Gehört Taz zur Springer-Gruppe?








						Gescheiterte Grünen-Kanzlerkandidatin: Es ist vorbei, Baerbock!
					

Die Grünen-Kanzlerkandidatin ist an ihrem Ehrgeiz gescheitert und kann die Wahlen nicht mehr gewinnen. Sie sollte Robert Habeck den Stab übergeben.




					taz.de


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Gehört Taz zur Springer-Gruppe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Springer hat angefangen  und alle springen auf den Zug mit drauf. Ist doch in der Presselandschaft nichts Neues.
Springer wollte Wulff als Bundespräsident los werden und alle haben mitgemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Jeder weiß, dass Baerbock nicht die beste Wahl ist.
Für mich ist sie zwischen Scholz und Laschet trotzdem die sauberste und daher die logische Wahl.

Ob der Wechsel auf Habeck gut wäre? Sachlich ja, aber ob das Signal das richtige wäre?


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jeder weiß, dass Baerbock nicht die beste Wahl ist.
> Für mich ist sie zwischen Scholz und Laschet trotzdem die sauberste und daher die logische Wahl.
> 
> Ob der Wechsel auf Habeck gut wäre? Sachlich ja, aber ob das Signal das richtige wäre?



Ich find die Debatte spannend. Bei den Grünen gehts von allen Seiten nicht um Inhalte, sondern NUR ums Personal während andere Parteien einfach keine konkreten Inhalte anbieten. Die TAZ hat nicht Unrecht wenn Sie einen Grünen Wahlerfolg in Frage stellt, denn wenn kritische Inhalte noch mit angreifbarem Personal verbunden werden, dann wird es für Parteien immer schwierig.

Jetzt könnte man sagen "ja mei, die Alte hat ein Buch geschrieben...", so fucking what.
Interessant wäre mal, wenn auch andere Kandidaten entsprechend unter die Lupe genommen würden. Laschets CDU hat mehrere Maskenskandale an der Backe,  er selbst hat ja die Van Laack  Situation dank seines Sohnes die noch nicht ausgestanden ist.

Ist halt ne Frage der Perspektive. Bei aller (berechtigten) Kritik an Baerbock, man sollte das auch mal immer schön in Relation zu den anderen Kandidaten setzen und das nicht im Vakuum betrachten. Und hier sieht man die Springer / Burda Rückendeckung für die CDU recht deutlich, die Berichterstattung zur Causa Maaßen spricht hier Bände. In den Beiträgen von Bild Online z.b. fehlt der Absatz, dass Laschet / die CDU Führung dazu bislang keine Äußerung getätigt hat komplett.

Und wer immer noch glaubt, hier fände keine Meinungsmache statt, dem sei das hier empfohlen:








						Fall Maaßen: Laschet geht auf Distanz – und macht Grünen Vorwürfe - WELT
					

„Solche Debatten schaden uns“, soll Parteichef Armin Laschet während der Online-Beratungen des CDU-Vorstands zum Fall Maaßen gesagt haben. Allerdings sollen er und Generalsekretär Paul Ziemiak den Grünen Reaktionen im Trump-Stil vorgeworfen haben.




					www.welt.de
				






> Auch Generalsekretär Paul Ziemiak soll sich laut „Bild“-Reporter Paul Ronzheimer in diese Richtung geäußert haben, als er sagte: „Es kann nicht sein, dass einzelne Grüne Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten. Das ist absoluter Trump-Stil. Wir müssen dem entschieden entgegentreten. Unser Thema sind die Inhalte für den Wahlkampf.“



Aussagen d als indirekte Rede gekennzeichnet, Quelle, der Ronzi. Ganz wichtig auch, Maaßen nicht beim Namen nennen, blos kein Kommentar zur Sachlage, dafür Vorwurf an Grün.

Man kann glauben, es gäbe keine Kampagne gegen die Grünen. Kann man. So wie einige an den Weihnachtsmann glauben.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Bei den Grünen gehts von allen Seiten nicht um Inhalte, sondern NUR ums Personal während andere Parteien einfach keine konkreten Inhalte anbieten.


Von meiner Seite aus finde ich das Programm auch positiv und muss es nur rauskramen wenn ich es mit anderen Vergleichen will.
Auch als Soldat bin ich mit der neuen Position zu bewaffneten Drohnen (nur für Close Air Support) zufrieden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Juli 2021)

Ich sehe das ein bisschen anders. Es wurde über die Maskendeals berichtet, über Würfellaschet gehörig hergezogen (bei der Laschet vs Söder Wahl), über Scholz und dem Schweigen bei der Wirecard Involvierung geredet. Das hat aber die Wähler mehr als eine Woche lang nicht mehr interessiert. Die Sache ist die, Springer/Burda müssen ihre Auflagen verkaufen. Da kam ihnen Baerbock zurecht. Sie hat aber sehr unbeholfen reagiert, was Gegenreaktionen hervorgerufen hat. Das Thema wurde wie bei DSDS zu sehr aufgeblasen. Jetzt springt Taz auf den Zug.
Kurz gesagt, es findet keine regelrechte Hetzkampagne gegen Baerbock statt. Ihre dilettantische Art und Weise (oder die ihres Wahlkampfteams) damit umzugehen, provoziert noch mehr "Skandale" für noch mehr Auflagen. Auf sachlicher Ebene ist das natürlich absoluter Quatsch, als Politiker sollte man sich aber geschickter anstellen.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

Wir sind uns doch einig das Maskendeals & Wirecard nicht mal annähernd auf einer Stufe stehen mit Baerbocks Buch.
Das ist noch nicht mal dieselbe Treppe. Und du hast einen Punkt, es wurde darüber berichtet, aber wenn man sieht WIE Burda & Springer über manche Themen berichten, was in der Berichterstattung fehlt, wo die News z.b. auf Bild Online platziert wird, dann merkt man doch recht schnell, dass es hier ein Muster gibt.

Maaßen News sind bei Bild Online irgendwo im Mittelteil mit kleinem Bild, direkt daneben, deutlich größer, eine Belanglosigkeit zu den Grünen. Das ist nicht nur Auflage, das ist Meinungsmache und die hat gerade bei der Springerpresse gegenüber den Grünen System.

Wenn Du Dir den Taz Artikel durchliest, dann geht es der Taz darum, dass Baerbock zugunsten des Grünen Wahlprogramms zurücktreten solle. Das ist nicht dasselbe was Welt & Co schreiben...


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2021)

Baerbock ist herrlich unbelastet. Sie wird den Kanzlerinnenjob locker schaffen!


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir sind uns doch einig das Maskendeals & Wirecard nicht mal annähernd auf einer Stufe stehen mit Baerbocks Buch.
> Das ist noch nicht mal dieselbe Treppe. Und du hast einen Punkt, es wurde darüber berichtet, aber wenn man sieht WIE Burda & Springer über manche Themen berichten, was in der Berichterstattung fehlt, wo die News z.b. auf Bild Online platziert wird, dann merkt man doch recht schnell, dass es hier ein Muster gibt.


Es ist klar, dass Baerbocks Fettnäpfchen  nicht mit den Maskendeals oder der Wirecardaffäre vergleichbar ist. Der gemeine Wähler hat aber ein mieses Langzeitgedächtnis. Die Auflagen verkauft man mit aktuellen "Skandalen".


hoffgang schrieb:


> Maaßen News sind bei Bild Online irgendwo im Mittelteil mit kleinem Bild, direkt daneben, deutlich größer, eine Belanglosigkeit zu den Grünen. Das ist nicht nur Auflage, das ist Meinungsmache und die hat gerade bei der Springerpresse gegenüber den Grünen System.


Maaßen interessiert niemanden mehr. Es ist, als ob man berichten würde, schau mal, der böse Rechtsaußenmann ist böse. Das wissen alle, man sucht nach Wegen ihn loszuwerden. Laschet verschweigt, damit die Sache von den Medien nicht aufgebauscht wird, bis eine ordentliche Lösung gefunden wird.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir den Taz Artikel durchliest, dann geht es der Taz darum, dass Baerbock zugunsten des Grünen Wahlprogramms zurücktreten solle. Das ist nicht dasselbe was Welt & Co schreiben...


Ich habe den Artikel durchgelesen. Die Forderung würde ich als sehr problematisch bezeichnen. Warum sollte Habeck, der bessere Kandidat, die Grünen retten wollen, wo er seines Geschlechts wegen zur Seite gestellt wurde? Er ist momentan unverbraucht und immer noch populär. Mit den momentanen Umfragewerten der Grünen könnte er womöglich den Wahlkampf verlieren, obwohl er wenig dafür kann. Ich denke, er wird sich komplett heraushalten und mit langer, ausgestreckter Hand Baerbock unterstützen. Die Grünen sind besser beraten, an Baerbock festzuhalten, sie müssen aber dringend ihre Strategie wechseln.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es ist klar, dass Baerbocks Fettnäpfchen  nicht mit den Maskendeals oder der Wirecardaffäre vergleichbar ist. Der gemeine Wähler hat aber ein mieses Langzeitgedächtnis. Die Auflagen verkauft man mit aktuellen "Skandalen".


Da geb ich dir Recht...




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Maaßen interessiert niemanden mehr. Es ist, als ob man berichten würde, schau mal, der böse Rechtsaußenmann ist böse. Das wissen alle, man sucht nach Wegen ihn loszuwerden. Laschet verschweigt, damit die Sache von den Medien nicht aufgebauscht wird, bis eine ordentliche Lösung gefunden wird.


Hier hab ich halt ein  - das Interview von Maaßen mit TV Berlin ist von Freitag...
Wie kann das weniger aktuell sein als Baerbock, oder in irgendeiner Form weniger wichtig / interessant?

Hier ist es eher so, dass die Sensationsmedien der CDU Rückdeckung geben, eben WEIL es nicht durch Bild & Co aufgebauscht wird. Anders z.b. als der Tweet der Grünen bezüglich der Hitzewelle in Kanada.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe den Artikel durchgelesen. Die Forderung würde ich als sehr problematisch bezeichnen. Warum sollte Habeck, der bessere Kandidat, die Grünen retten wollen, wo er seines Geschlechts wegen zur Seite gestellt wurde? Er ist momentan unverbraucht und immer noch populär. Mit den momentanen Umfragewerten der Grünen könnte er womöglich den Wahlkampf verlieren, obwohl er wenig dafür kann. Ich denke, er wird sich komplett heraushalten und mit langer, ausgestreckter Hand Baerbock unterstützen. Die Grünen sind besser beraten, an Baerbock festzuhalten, sie müssen aber dringend ihre Strategie wechseln.


Ich halte davon auch wenig, mir gings nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass der Tenor der Taz ist: Grüne, versaut den Wahlkampf nicht, euer Programm ist zu wichtig während der Tenor der Springer / Burda Grützschreiber ist: Grün böse, Baerbock böse, PANIK.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hier ist es eher so, dass die Sensationsmedien der CDU Rückdeckung geben, eben WEIL es nicht durch Bild & Co aufgebauscht wird. Anders z.b. als der Tweet der Grünen bezüglich der Hitzewelle in Kanada.


Meinst du das?








						Grünen-Vize Krischer löst heftige Kritik mit Laschet-Tweet aus
					

Weil er einer Politik im Stile von CDU-Kanzlerkandidat Laschet Klimatote vorw...




					www.t-online.de
				




Das war doch klar ein Eigentor. Krischer präsentiert die Grünen als extremistisch und ideologisch verblendet, nicht die beste Art unentschlossene Wähler zu holen. Diese Art spricht vielleicht 10% der Bevölkerung an, die Kernwähler der Grünen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hier hab ich halt ein  - das Interview von Maaßen mit TV Berlin ist von Freitag...
> Wie kann das weniger aktuell sein als Baerbock, oder in irgendeiner Form weniger wichtig / interessant?


Weil Maaßen am 05.07.2021 "irgend" ein Hinterbänkler der CDU ist, jeder weiß, der sich die letzten 3 Jahre für Politik interessiert hat, dass er nicht für die CDU spricht, das konnte die Union *glaubhaft vermitteln*, insoweit interessiert das zumindestens bis jetzt kein Schwein mehr.
Die CDU  oder Union konnte in den letzten 3 Jahren  glaubwürdig machen, dass Maaßen eben nicht für die CDU steht, seine Wahl für einen Platz als Bundestagsdirektkandidat hat die Union mit genügend Empörung  kommentiert.
Es haben sehr viele Prominete geschossen inklusive Söder, auch jetzt am Wochenende Althusman, Laschet schweigt, um den Skandal nicht höher zu kochen. Insoweit hat es die CDU bis jetzt geschafft, Maaßen sozusagen von der CDU zu "lösen". Dazu wirkt die CDU glaubwürdig, weil Maaßen nirgendswo auf einer "Zweitstimmenliste" irgendwie abgesichert ist, er taucht gar nicht auf.

Was ich allerdings null verstehe ist deine Frage und warum du sie überhaupt stellst.
Baerbock ist als moralisch reine, tugendhafte Kanzlerkandidatin angetreten, Maaßen IST ein verschrobener Hinterbänkler, der seit 3 Jahren mit 98% der Partei im Klinsch liegt und von einem verschrobenen Kreisverband aus Thüringen aufgestellt wurde.
Keiner nimmt das mehr ernst, wie du sehen kannst.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil Maaßen am 05.07.2021 "irgend" ein Hinterbänkler der CDU ist, jeder weiß, der sich die letzten 3 Jahre für Politik interessiert hat, dass er nicht für die CDU spricht, das konnte die Union *glaubhaft vermitteln*, insoweit interessiert das zumindestens bis jetzt kein Schwein mehr.


Deswegen hat der LV Thüringen auf Twitter dazu nur gesagt: Ja das ist halt seine Meinung

Ergo ist diese Meinung zumindest in der CDU Thüringen normal genug um sich nicht dagegen zu positionieren.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil Maaßen am 05.07.2021 "irgend" ein Hinterbänkler der CDU ist, jeder weiß, der sich die letzten 3 Jahre für Politik interessiert hat, dass er nicht für die CDU spricht, das konnte die Union *glaubhaft vermitteln*, insoweit interessiert das zumindestens bis jetzt kein Schwein mehr.



Das ist nicht richtig. Maaßen ist und bleibt ein Protegé von Seehofer, ein ehemaliger Verfassungsschutzchef, der aktuell Texte im Duktus der neuen Rechten verfasst und in Thüringen dennoch für die CDU antritt.
So leids mir tut, aber "irgendein Hinterbänkler" ist der Mann leider nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die CDU  oder Union konnte in den letzten 3 Jahren  glaubwürdig machen, dass Maaßen eben nicht für die CDU steht, seine Wahl für einen Listenplatz als Bundestagsdirektkandidat hat die Union mit genügend Empörung  kommentiert.


Könnte man glauben, allerdings wird in der CDU noch darum gerungen ob man sich eher Richtung Maaßen oder Richtung Merkel orientiert. https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2020-02/friedrich-merz-cdu-strategie-rechtsextremismus - Ein Merz tendiert eher zum Brillenträger denn zur Raute.

Du kannst nicht untern Tisch kehren, dass gerade im Osten bei der CDU durchaus ein Wunsch vorhanden ist mit der AfD zusammen zu arbeiten, dass es mit der Werte Union laute Stimmen gab / gibt die den Merkelschen Kurs komplett ablehnen. Auch der Versuch der "Werkstattgespräche" von AKK zum "2015 darf sich nie wiederholen" Ansatz der CDU zeigt, die Partei weiß nicht so richtig wo sie diesbezüglich stehen will.
Tritt die CDU zu hart gegen Rechts auf kommt die Gefahr auf, Wähler an die AfD zu verlieren, wirbt man gerade um die Gunst dieser Wählergruppe muss man sich die Frage gefallen lassen, ob die Ansagen im Kampf gegen Rechts nur Lippenbekenntnisse sind.

Das führt zum nächsten Problem:



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es haben sehr viele Prominete geschossen inklusive Söder, auch jetzt am Wochenende Althusman, Laschet schweigt, um den Skandal nicht höher zu kochen. Insoweit hat es die CDU bis jetzt geschafft, Maaßen sozusagen von der CDU zu "lösen". Dazu wirkt die CDU glaubwürdig, weil Maaßen nirgendswo auf einer "Zweitstimmenliste" irgendwie abgesichert ist, er taucht gar nicht auf.



Laschet kann und will sich nicht festlegen, aus genau dem Grund den ich beschrieben habe.
Einerseits sagt er:


> "In Thüringen hat die Basis entschieden. Die Wahlkreise treffen ihre eigenen Entscheidungen. Dies ist gesetzlich so geregelt"


Laschet nix könne mache, Laschet nix schuld...
Andererseits heißt es:


> Ich werde nicht jeweils kommentieren, wer in 299 Wahlkreisen kandidiert." Die Abgrenzung der CDU nach rechts sei glasklar, sagte er. "Mit der AfD wird nicht koaliert, nicht kooperiert, nicht verhandelt. Sie muss aus den Parlamenten verschwinden."


Was aber passiert wenn doch, das lässt er offen, zumal Maaßen genau dieses Kooperationsverbot wohl deutlich durchbrochen haben dürfte mit seiner Beratung während und nach seiner Zeit beim Verfassungsschutz.
Also, wofür steht die CDU? Keine Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD, aber keine Konsequenzen wenn doch?

Ich versteh den Armin hier. Fasst man das heiße Eisen Maaßen jetzt an verbrennt man sich eventuell böse die Finger. Lässt mans aber liegen wo es ist, dann fängt vllt die ganze Hütte Feuer. Was halt gar nicht gut kommt: SO sieht halt Führung grade NICHT aus.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings null verstehe ist deine Frage und warum du sie überhaupt stellst.
> Baerbock ist als moralisch reine, tugendhafte Kanzlerkandidatin angetreten, Maaßen IST ein verschrobener Hinterbänkler, der seit 3 Jahren mit 98% der Partei im Klinsch liegt und von einem verschrobenen Kreisverband aus Thüringen aufgestellt wurde.
> Keiner nimmt das mehr ernst, wie du sehen kannst.


Wow, Maaßen und Baerbock überhaupt vergleichen zu wollen ist erschreckend.
Der eine verharmlost rechte Gewalt und hilft der AfD sich der Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz zu entziehen, die andere hat beim Buchschreiben schlecht zitiert.
Aber es passt zur deutschen Seele beim Thema Rechtsextremismus schneller beide Augen zuzudrücken als bei den Radikalen extremistischen Grünen, die wollten immerhin Deutschland aus dem Titel des Wahlprogramms streichen! Sowas unpatriotisches!

Wie gesagt, man bekommt den deutliche Eindruck, die CDU führt reine Lippenbekenntnisse gegen Rechts, Hauptsache Wahlsieg, egal wie. Die Scherben sollen aus dem Kanzleramt aufgekehrt werden.

Oh und weils grade reinpasst:








						Seehofer, die Werteunion und Hans-Georg Maaßen: Verlogene Abgrenzung nach rechts
					

Die „Werteunion“, angeblich einfach konservativ, distanziert sich nur aus einem Grund von der AfD: Keiner soll merken, wie nah sie der Rechtsaußen-Partei steht.




					www.fr.de


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du bist einfach ein Agitator der mal wieder kompletten Schwachsinn absondert.
> Nachdem Satz kann man dich getrost in die nächste Troll Ecke stellen.



Don,

Willst du hier wirklich irgendjemandem weiß machen, ein Friedrich Merz würde mehr zur Politik von Angela Merkel tendieren, als in Richtung Maaßen? Der Merz der als Anti Merkel angetreten ist und gesagt hat, das Mittel gegen Rechtsextremismus ist ein stärkerer Fokus auf Clankriminalität?

Aber wir kennen das von Dir. wenn jemand was schreibt was Dir so garnicht passt wird die Diskussion abgewürgt mit
- Agitator
- Linksextreme Propaganda
- Lüge, Lüge, LÜGE
...

Wenn du nicht erkennst dass Teile der CDU Stimmenfang bei potentiellen AfD Wählern betreiben und daher Gestalten wie den Maaßen dulden, dann wirds zeit für die rote Pille mein Freund.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, das sei Schnee von gestern, ok, dann sind wir eben unterschiedlicher Meinung. Ich halte das für einen untragbaren Zustand, der jedoch gewollt zu sein scheint. Seehofer, Merz, Söder, viele viele andere stehen deutlich weiter rechts als die Kanzlerin sich je platziert hat und das wird aktuell zum Problem, da die CDU in der Wahrnehmung deutlich stärker in der Mitte wahrgenommen wird als es das Personal erlaubt.

Aber weiterhin gilt: Verfasse Texte immer so, das @Don-71 diese als Linke Propaganda bezeichnet.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Willst du hier wirklich irgendjemandem weiß machen, ein Friedrich Merz würde mehr zur Politik von Angela Merkel tendieren, als in Richtung Maaßen? Der Merz der als Anti Merkel angetreten ist und gesagt hat, das Mittel gegen Rechtsextremismus ist ein stärkerer Fokus auf Clankriminalität?


Einfach nur peinlich und so offentsichliches Framing!

CDU - Merz- Werteunion - Maaßen - AfD
1871 - Kaissereich - Machtergreifung - Holocaust

Beide Theorien gibt es und beide kann getrost als das gleiche bezeichnen, kompletten Schwachsinn!


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du bist einfach ein Agitator der mal wieder kompletten Schwachsinn absondert.


Es lässt tief blicken, dass du dich besser mit offensichtlichen Trollbeiträgen von seahawk etc auseinander setzt als 
mit guter Argumentation.

Vielleicht sollte die Union mal auf solche Tipps hören:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Warum bringt man das ganze nicht auf den Weg? 
Ein Parteiausschluss ist ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren und Maaßen hat jede Möglichkeit sich zu verteidigen.
Wenn man das Verfahren nicht startet kann es nichts anderes bedeuten als, dass man Maaßens Äußerungen 
kompatibel zur Union sind.

Ich verweise nochmal auf die Grünen und Palmer. So geht man damit um.


Don-71 schrieb:


> 1871 - Kaissereich - Machtergreifung - Holocaust


Hast du Haffners "Von Bismarck zu Hitler" gelesen?
Das ist durchaus eine Frage die man stellen kann.
Vieles ist keine Kontinuität dabei, manches aber schon.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es lässt tief blicken, dass du dich besser mit offensichtlichen Trollbeiträgen von seahawk etc auseinander setzt als
> mit guter Argumentation.


Was ich von der Argumentation halte, steht in meinem Post über dir, genau damit setze ich sie gleich!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du Haffners "Von Bismarck zu Hitler" gelesen?
> Das ist durchaus eine Frage die man stellen kann.
> Vieles ist keine Kontinuität dabei, manches aber schon.


Haffner ist kein Guru, ich habe Haffner gelesen und sogar 7 Stunden zugehört, die Sonderwegstheorie wird seit 20-30 Jahren außer von einem John Röhl von keinem einzigen seriösen Historiker mehr vertreten. Keinem!


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Haffner ist kein Guru, ich habe Haffner gelesen und sogar 7 Stunden zugehört, die Sonderwegstheorie wird seit 20-30 Jahren außer von einem John Röhl von keinem einzigen seriösen Historiker mehr vertreten. Keinem!


Dass Deutschland völkischer ist als anders ist als andere Völker der Welt ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis
und auch logisch zu erklären. Natürlich kann man Haffner nicht mehr so lesen wir vor knapp 30 Jahren,
das negiert aber nicht seine ganze Arbeit.

Und nochmal, es ging darum, dass man die Frage nach diesen Zusammenhängen stellen darf.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dass Deutschland völkischer ist als anders ist als andere Völker der Welt ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis
> und auch logisch zu erklären. Natürlich kann man Haffner nicht mehr so lesen wir vor knapp 30 Jahren,
> das negiert aber nicht seine ganze Arbeit.
> 
> Und nochmal, es ging darum, dass man die Frage nach diesen Zusammenhängen stellen darf.


Weder ist Deutschland völkischer, als andere Länder auf dieser Welt und klar kann man diese Theorien aufwerfen, wenn man damit etwas beabsichtigt zu erreichen. Die Agenda von Hoffmann liegt ja plump und offenkundig auf der Hand, nur muss er auch damit rechnen das darauf entsprechend reagiert wird, in dem man sie bezeichnet als was sie ist, reinster Schwachsinn und Propaganda.

Ich bin Mitglied dieser Partei, ich kenne garantiert das 20-30 Fache an aktuellen MAndatsträgern wie du oderHoffmann (auch beide zusammen) und ich weiss was ich von solchen Framing zu halten habe, aber "uns" war klar das dieser Dreck kommen wird.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Einfach nur peinlich und so offentsichliches Framing!
> 
> CDU - Merz- Werteunion - Maaßen - AfD



Blöd halt, dass ich mir das nicht ausdenke, der FR Artikel ist ja nur einer der journalistischen Beiträge zu diesem Zusammenhang, aber hey, dein CDU Buddy Maaßen hats ja gesagt, diese Journallie die sowas schreibt muss bestimmt erstmal zum Gesinnungstest, nicht das die noch SPD gewählt haben.

Merz hat die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und das sinkende Schiff rechtzeitig verlassen. Heute ruft er dazu auf, die Werteunion zu verlassen. Deren Unterstützung bei seinen Kandidaturen hat er aber klaglos mitgenommen und in deren Sinne Interviews gegeben.









						Die falsche Erzählung von der CDU als Bollwerk gegen die AfD
					

Zivilgesellschaftliche Gruppen in Sachsen-Anhalt haben immer wieder erfahren, dass AfD und CDU gegen sie agieren




					www.heise.de
				



Vllt sollte Heise auchmal geMaaß-regelt werden...

Btw, der Commandante ist immer noch JU Mitglied


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Merz hat die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und das sinkende Schiff rechtzeitig verlassen. Heute ruft er dazu auf, die Werteunion zu verlassen. Deren Unterstützung bei seinen Kandidaturen hat er aber klaglos mitgenommen und in deren Sinne Interviews gegeben.



Ein Verein von vielleicht 3000 Mitgliedern (Selbstbehauptung), bei einer Partei von 500000 Mitglieder.
Glückwunsch!
JA und wir wissen alle was Telepolis für ein Verein ist, dort werden die letzten 10 Jahre mehr Verschwörungstheorien durchs Dorf getrieben, als Säue vorhanden sind.
Wer das als Medium anführt, hat wohl garantiert auch einen Aluhut zu hause.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

Tja blöd dass die im Text genannten Beispiele halt alle keine VT sind sondern reale Ereignisse bei denen CDU und Afd in die gleiche Richtung gearbeitet haben.

Aber wenn du so auf Quellen aus bist, vllt hilft dir als getreuem Parteisoldaten das weiter:








						Gegen die Vorgaben der Parteizentrale: So häufig kooperieren CDU und AfD in ostdeutschen Kommunen
					

Fraktionsgemeinschaft mit einem Neonazi, gemeinsame Abstimmungen mit der AfD: In zahlreichen Gemeinden testen CDU-Leute die Annäherung an die Rechten.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Ich weiß ich weiß, alles Linke Propaganda, die waren alle beim Che hoffgang im Antifa Umerziehungslager...

Oh und weils reinpasst, die Kameraden vom Spiegel haben geliefert:








						Hans-Georg Maaßen: Laschets riskante Abstandsregel
					

Die Causa Maaßen liegt wie ein Fluch auf dem Wahlkampf des Unionskanzlerkandidaten. Wie viel Kritik ist nötig, wie viel womöglich schädlich? Armin Laschet wird dabei auch an seine Vorgängerin denken – und an die SPD.




					www.spiegel.de
				






> Es ist Laschets Versuch, es sich weder mit jenen in seiner Partei zu verscherzen, die mit Maaßen etwas anfangen können, noch mit jenen, die ihn in ihm eine riesige Gefahr für die CDU sehen. Ich habe es intern gehalten, kann er den einen sagen. Ich habe Maaßen kritisiert, kann er den anderen sagen. Typisch Laschet.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

Ja das ist vor allen dingen so ein rein singuläres CDU "Problem"!









						Beschlüsse  und Posten abgestimmt: SPD auf Rügen arbeitet mit AfD zusammen
					

Eklat in der SPD: Wie jetzt bekannt wurde, kooperiert die SPD in der Stadtverwaltung von Sassnitz mit der AfD – und erntet scharfe Kritik.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Poulton (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Btw, der Commandante ist immer noch JU Mitglied


Das heißt Kristina-Schröder-Jugend.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weder ist Deutschland völkischer, als andere Länder auf dieser Welt


Doch ist es und das ist kein böser Vorwurf. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ein Verein von vielleicht 3000 Mitgliedern (Selbstbehauptung), bei einer Partei von 500000 Mitglieder.
> Glückwunsch!


Und? Die AfD hat den Flügel, die Union hat die WerteUnion. Bei anderen Parteien findet man sicherlich ähnliches. 

Aber scheinbar wirkt die WU weit genug in die Union hinein. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja das ist vor allen dingen so ein rein singuläres CDU "Problem"!


Hat niemand behauptet, aber schön, dass du auf eine andere Partei zeigst die keiner deiner Diskussionspartner wählt. Was soll uns das jetzt sagen? 
Ist es jetzt richtiger weil die SPD es hier und da auch macht?


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und? Die AfD hat den Flügel, die Union hat die WerteUnion. Bei anderen Parteien findet man sicherlich ähnliches.


Gleiche Stufe wie Hoffmann, Framing, Agenda, die lächerlichsten und schwachsinnigsten Vergleiche, nur um seine Agitation unterzubringen.
Es ist so lächerlich!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar wirkt die WU weit genug in die Union hinein.


Dafür hast du Belege?
Welcher Antrag der Werteunion hat in den letzten 6 Jahren auf irgendeinem Parteitag der Union eine Mehrheit bekommen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch ist es und das ist kein böser Vorwurf.


Nein ist es nicht, es gibt dafür keinerlei Belege!


----------



## Poulton (5. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es lässt tief blicken, dass du dich besser mit offensichtlichen Trollbeiträgen von seahawk etc auseinander setzt als
> mit guter Argumentation.


Eines muss man seahawk lassen: Er brüllt hier wenigstens nicht rum und gibt den strammen Parteisoldaten, mit frisch für den Heldentod gewaschener Brust.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht erkennst dass Teile der CDU Stimmenfang bei potentiellen AfD Wählern betreiben und daher Gestalten wie den Maaßen dulden, dann wirds zeit für die rote Pille mein Freund.


An der Stelle sei mal wieder angemerkt, dass die Parteizentrale der hessischen CDU auch weiterhin nach Alfred Dregger benannt ist. Ja genau, der Dregger:


> [...]Als Vorsitzender der CDU/CSU-Fraktion im Bundestag erklärte er, dass Hitlers Angriff auf die Sowjetunion nicht grundsätzlich falsch gewesen sei [...] Er setzte sich für die Freilassung deutscher Kriegsverbrecher ein. Die Wanderausstellung Die Verbrechen der Wehrmacht 1941–1944 nannte er einen „Angriff auf Deutschland“.
> Dregger setzte sich für eine „Normalisierung“ des Geschichtsbewusstseins in Deutschland ein [und] zielte auf eine partielle Relativierung der nationalsozialistischen Verbrechen und einer Fokusverlagerung hin zu einer positiven nationalen Identität in Deutschland. [...] Sein Ziel war eine „nationale Regeneration“ gegenüber der von ihm in der Form kritisierten „Vergangenheitsbewältigung“.





hoffgang schrieb:


> während der Tenor der Springer / Burda Grützschreiber ist: Grün böse, Baerbock böse, PANIK.


Also das gleiche Spiel wie in Thüringen über Ramelow und die Linkspartei. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist so lächerlich!


Gibst du wieder das Rumpelstilzchen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du bist einfach ein Agitator der mal wieder kompletten Schwachsinn absondert.
> Nachdem Satz kann man dich getrost in die nächste Troll Ecke stellen.


Union wie sie leibt und lebt. Austeilen wollen wie die Großen, aber vertragen wie die Kleinen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du Belege?


Hast du Belege, dass der Flügel in die AfD gewirkt hat? Der Flügel war in Gegensatz zur WU nichtmal ein Verein, trotzdem ist vollkommen unstrittig, dass er tief in in die AfD hinein gewirkt hat. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Welcher Antrag der Werteunion hat in den letzten 6 Jahren auf irgendeinem Parteitag der Union eine Mehrheit bekommen?


Kann man als externer Verein Anträge stellen? 

Falsch gefragt Don, es muss nicht immer zu allem Verträge geben. Eine Geisteshaltung kann auch wirken und das ist hier der Fall...


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2021)

Es ist gut, dass die CDU in das Wählerreservoir der AfD herein reicht. Man hat Maaßen maßvoll eingeordnet und der Landesverband kommentiert seine Twitter Beiträge ja gerne mit "Das ist seine persönliche Meinung".  Meinungen rechts der SPD müssen auch eine Heimat finden und die CDU ist da definitiv wesentlich unkritischer als der AfD. Oder anders gesagt, was der ganz rechte Flügel der CDU ist, wären bei der AfD Realos. 

Ich bin zwar angewidert  wie mit Frau Baerbock umgegangen wird, aber am Ende hat niemand sie genötigt, ein Buch zu schreiben oder den Lebenslauf zu optimieren. Da hat sie die eigene Eitelkeit in die Falle geritten. Am Ende muss das Wahlkampfteam der Grünen nun beweisen, dass es Kanzlerin kann. Bisher sieht es nicht danach aus.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du Belege, dass der Flügel in die AfD gewirkt hat? Der Flügel war in Gegensatz zur WU nichtmal ein Verein, trotzdem ist vollkommen unstrittig, dass er tief in in die AfD hinein gewirkt hat.
> 
> Kann man als externer Verein Anträge stellen?
> 
> Falsch gefragt Don, es muss nicht immer zu allem Verträge geben. Eine Geisteshaltung kann auch wirken und das ist hier der Fall...


Dieses Gelaber ist wirklich an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten es gibt sachlich keine tieferen Stufen, auf die man Fallen kann.
Die Werteunion hat *überhaupt nichts* in der Union bewirkt, weder konnte sie auf irgendwelchen Parteitagen Beschlüsse durchsetzen, für die sie wirbt oder steht, noch gibt es in der Union irgendwo Spitzenpersonal, das mit der Werteunion zu tun hat.
Das mit dem Flügel der AfD zu vergleichen der Parteitage und Personal zu einem Großteil bestimmt, ist an Schwachsinn nicht zu überbieten.
Ich weiß ja was du und deine Mischspoke damit bezweckt, aber das macht die Absurdität nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> weder konnte sie auf irgendwelchen Parteitagen Beschlüsse durchsetzen


Wie soll ein Verein der nicht zur Union gehört auch Anträge durchsetzen? Das ist schon wieder so widersinnig.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Flügel der AfD zu vergleichen der Parteitage und Personal zu einem Großteil bestimmt, ist an Schwachsinn nicht zu überbieten.


Es gibt halt offiziell keine Organisation namens Flügel


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Verein der nicht zur Union gehört auch Anträge durchsetzen? Das ist schon wieder so widersinnig.


In dem man dafür Mehrheiten hat, wie z.B. der Flügel bei der AfD, das man dir die simpelsten Sachen erklären muss, lässt tief blicken, Anträge kann da jeder einbringen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt halt offiziell keine Organisation namens Flügel


Es gibt auch keine Beschlüsse der CDU, die für die politischen Ziele der Werteunion stehen.

Kannst du das intellektuell nicht begreifen?
Dein Vergleich Flügel und Werteunion ist *Schwachsinn!
Dazu muss ja dann der Tagesspiegel ein falsche Berichterstattung schreiben.








						Werte-Union sucht Unterstützung gegen Seehofers Seenotrettungs-Plan
					

„Keine pauschalen Zusagen“: Union-Konservative kämpfen gegen eine Aufnahmequote für Bootsflüchtlinge. Am Sonntag legten zwei Rettungsschiffe in Italien an.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				



*


> *Die konservative Gruppierung Werte-Union brachte einen Antrag für den Leipziger Parteitag Ende November ein, um diese Praxis zu beenden: Werte-Union-Chef Alexander Mitsch bestätigte einen entsprechenden Bericht der „Welt am Sonntag“.*


Also benenne die Anträge mit den Zielen der Werteunion , die sich bei irgendwelchen CDU Parteitagen durchsetzen konnten, plus Personalentscheidungen die die Werte Union unterstützt hat.
Deine Aussagen auf die Wirkung der Wertrunion in der Union und dein Vergleich mit dem Flügel sind Schawachsinn!


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. Juli 2021)

@hoffgang 








						FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
					

FOCUS Online – minutenaktuelle Nachrichten und Service-Informationen von Deutschlands modernem Nachrichtenmagazin.




					www.focus.de
				




Springer-Presse, auf der Hauptseite ganz oben steht der Artikel zu Maaßen..


seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist gut, dass die CDU in das Wählerreservoir der AfD herein reicht. Man hat Maaßen maßvoll eingeordnet und der Landesverband kommentiert seine Twitter Beiträge ja gerne mit "Das ist seine persönliche Meinung".  Meinungen rechts der SPD müssen auch eine Heimat finden und die CDU ist da definitiv wesentlich unkritischer als der AfD. Oder anders gesagt, was der ganz rechte Flügel der CDU ist, wären bei der AfD Realos.
> 
> Ich bin zwar angewidert  wie mit Frau Baerbock umgegangen wird, aber am Ende hat niemand sie genötigt, ein Buch zu schreiben oder den Lebenslauf zu optimieren. Da hat sie die eigene Eitelkeit in die Falle geritten. Am Ende muss das Wahlkampfteam der Grünen nun beweisen, dass es Kanzlerin kann. Bisher sieht es nicht danach aus.


Genau der Meinung bin ich auch. An Stelle "Partei der Mitte" zu werden, sollten die Parteien die Interessen ihre Kliente richtig vertreten. Ich habe leiber paar bescheurter Mitglieder in der Werteunion bei der CDU, die kaum was zu sagen haben, als eine lautstarke AFD. Was die linken Fanatiker gegen rächts nicht verstehen, ist dass die bescheurten Leute sich nicht in der Luft auflösen. Es is besser sie als eine Randgruppe bei Konservativen zu tolerieren.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Nein, ganz oben ist eher 2 Seiten runter scrollen^^


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> @hoffgang
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komme grade vom Training, klicke drauf, Schlagzeile lautet:
_Habeck wird nicht kommen - denn zu diesen Grünen passt Baerbock doch ganz genau_





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Genau der Meinung bin ich auch. An Stelle "Partei der Mitte" zu werden, sollten die Parteien die Interessen ihre Kliente richtig vertreten. Ich habe leiber paar bescheurter Mitglieder in der Werteunion bei der CDU, die kaum was zu sagen haben, als eine lautstarke AFD. Was die linken Fanatiker gegen rächts nicht verstehen, ist dass die bescheurten Leute sich nicht in der Luft auflösen. Es is besser sie als eine Randgruppe bei Konservativen zu tolerieren.


Das Problem dabei: Es bleibt nicht bei "ein paar die nichts zu sagen haben"
Siehe AKK und Ihr Problem mit Thüringen https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/kramp-karrenbauer-ruecktritt-101.html

Wer glaubt, dass die Probleme die im Artikel angesprochen werden gelöst seien, der irrt.


> Die Brandmauer nach rechts steht, beteuert Generalsekretär Paul Ziemiak auch nach den Ereignissen in Thüringen - doch zur Wahrheit gehört auch: Viele Teile der CDU, vor allem in den ostdeutschen Landesverbänden, rütteln mehr oder weniger offen an dieser "Brandmauer".


Das ist vom Februar 2020, im Februar 2021 kommt dann:


> Ich gehe nun davon aus, dass Herr Maaßen alles zu einem gemeinsamen Wahlerfolg der CDU beitragen wird[...]
> Er erwarte von jedem Kandidaten ein klares Bekenntnis zu Werten und Politik der CDU...



Ich würde deiner Argumentation dann folgen wenn die CDU diese Personen unter Kontrolle hätte. Hat Sie aber nachweislich nicht, sonst wäre AKK nicht über Thüringen gestolpert, sonst wäre HGM dort nicht Kandidat geworden. 
Zur Wahrheit gehört einfach, dass es eine gewisse Menge an CDU Wählern gibt, die für Botschaften der AfD empfänglich sind und die sich wünschen, dass CDU wie früher deutlich konservativere Politik macht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Gehört Taz zur Springer-Gruppe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich ist die taz ja mittlerweile die Hauspostille der Fahrradfahrer-FDP. Von daher erstaunlich, so ein Kommentar. Vielleicht wittern jetzt die letzten verbliebenen Linken bei der taz ja nochmal eine Chance 

/edit: andererseits ist der Beitrag ja auch nicht Anti-Grüne, sondern Anti-Baerbock und Pro-Habe K.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Komme grade vom Training, klicke drauf, Schlagzeile lautet:
> _Habeck wird nicht kommen - denn zu diesen Grünen passt Baerbock doch ganz genau_


Viel schlimmer finde ich ja, dass Mädchen, die Alexa heißen, in der Schule wegen des Namens gemobbt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2021)

Die Frage ist doch eigentlich:
Warum macht die Union das nicht was SPD mit Sarrazin und Grüne mit Palmer machen?

Darauf kann man es herunterbrechen ohne, dass sich @Don-71 angegriffen fühlen muss.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich würde deiner Argumentation dann folgen wenn die CDU diese Personen unter Kontrolle hätte. Hat Sie aber nachweislich nicht, sonst wäre AKK nicht über Thüringen gestolpert, sonst wäre HGM dort nicht Kandidat geworden.
> Zur Wahrheit gehört einfach, dass es eine gewisse Menge an CDU Wählern gibt, die für Botschaften der AfD empfänglich sind und die sich wünschen, dass CDU wie früher deutlich konservativere Politik macht.


Es gibt auch Wählerwanderungen von der Linken oder der SPD zu der AfD. Teil einer demokratischen Partei ist, dass sie mit der Dummheit ihrer Unterverbände leben muss. Klar könnte man den Parteiausschluss betreiben, aber das wäre imho einen Katastrophe für ganz Deutschland und ein Feiertag für die AfD. Abgesehen davon macht es mir sowieso Sorge wie Parteien heute mit Abweichlern umgehen. Wir müssen nicht über einen Palmer und die Grünen reden, aber was bei der SPD so in letzter Zeit abging war schon arg bedenklich, wenn es um die Meinung zur Identitätspolitik ging.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Neuer Tag, neuer Laschi Fail. Was macht man in einem Sommer ohne nennenswerte Reisebeschränkungen, aber mit einer sich in Europa verbreitenden Virusvariante?

Richtig, man löst in NRW den Expertenrat auf, verspricht aber, wenn man Kanzler werde, sich dann von Experten auf Bundesebene beraten zu lassen - warum man den Expertenrat für NRW nicht beibehält? Nunja, da gibts 2 Aussagen zu.

Eine ist:


> Der Expertenrat für NRW habe in seiner sechsten und letzten Stellungnahme Grundsätze formuliert, die schon jetzt klar machten, „was uns im Herbst droht“, sagte Laschet. Zur „Kernfrage“, wie mit der potenziellen vierten Welle umzugehen sei, liege „alles auf dem Tisch“.



Könnte man sagen, Ok Keule, aber was ist, wenn wir eine neue Variante kriegen? Problematisch ist eher, was er sonst noch so gesagt hat:


> „Ich stimme selten, eigentlich nie der AfD zu.“ Aber die AfD habe in der Debatte „einen wahren Satz“ gesagt.
> Immer wenn jemand verallgemeinernd „die Wissenschaft“ sage, sei man klug beraten zu hinterfragen, was diese Person „gerade im Schilde führt“, sagte Laschet. Denn in der Wissenschaft gebe es immer auch Minder- oder Einzelmeinungen. Wissenschaftlicher Diskurs sei daher wichtig.



Nice... Wasser auf die Mühlen der AfD die seit Pandemiebeginn die Glaubwürdigkeit der Experten angreifen.
Ich seh schon, die Brandmauer zur Afd ist aus Legosteinen gebaut und nach der dritten Reihe hatte man einfach keinen Bock mehr. Ich hab so ein gutes Gefühl wenn uns Laschi im Herbst durch den nächsten Covid Winter führen soll. Und für jene getreuen Parteisoldaten die denken, ich hab hier ne Agenda: Hätts der Laschi nicht gesagt, dann könnt ich ihn nicht zitieren  

Oh, das ganze natürlich in der politisch gefärbten Hetzzeitung, dem Ärzteblatt








						Laschet für interdisziplinären Coronaexpertenrat auf Bundesebene
					

Düsseldorf – Nordrhein-Westfalens Ministerpräsident Armin Laschet (CDU) will im Fall seiner Wahl zum Bundeskanzler auch auf Bundesebene den Rat von Fachleuten... #Laschet #Coronakrise #Expertenrat




					www.aerzteblatt.de


----------



## TerangGebountes (6. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Parteiausschluss ist ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren und Maaßen hat jede Möglichkeit sich zu verteidigen.


Maaßen gehört mit seinen Äußerungen eindeutig zur AfD und nicht zur CDU, soviel ist klar.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, ganz oben ist eher 2 Seiten runter scrollen^^


Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich gepostet habe, war der Artikel über Maaßen ganz groß und oben. Online-Medien bedienen sich der Klicks. Wahrscheinlich hat sich keiner für den Arikel interessiert, deswegen ist er nach unten gerutscht.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Komme grade vom Training, klicke drauf, Schlagzeile lautet:
> _Habeck wird nicht kommen - denn zu diesen Grünen passt Baerbock doch ganz genau_



Dass es der ältere Artikel doch wieder nach oben geschafft hat, zeugt vom starken Wählerinteresse zum Thema.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die taz ja mittlerweile die Hauspostille der Fahrradfahrer-FDP. Von daher erstaunlich, so ein Kommentar. Vielleicht wittern jetzt die letzten verbliebenen Linken bei der taz ja nochmal eine Chance
> 
> /edit: andererseits ist der Beitrag ja auch nicht Anti-Grüne, sondern Anti-Baerbock und Pro-Habe K.


Ich habe nicht behauptet, Taz wäre gegen die Grünen. Hoffgang & Co. meinten, es gebe eine regelrechte Hetze gegen die Grünen von den Medien und haben impliziert, es wäre zum Wohle von CDU. Ich wollte ihnen klarmachen, dass die Medien ihre Auflagen verkaufen wollen und dass nicht die Grünen, sondern Baerbock sich maximal doof anstellt.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dass es der ältere Artikel doch wieder nach oben geschafft hat, zeugt vom starken Wählerinteresse zum Thema.



Ja, das wirds gewesen sein


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nice... Wasser auf die Mühlen der AfD die seit Pandemiebeginn die Glaubwürdigkeit der Experten angreifen.
> Ich seh schon, die Brandmauer zur Afd ist aus Legosteinen gebaut und nach der dritten Reihe hatte man einfach keinen Bock mehr. Ich hab so ein gutes Gefühl wenn uns Laschi im Herbst durch den nächsten Covid Winter führen soll. Und für jene getreuen Parteisoldaten die denken, ich hab hier ne Agenda: Hätts der Laschi nicht gesagt, dann könnt ich ihn nicht zitieren


Ich denke mal Laschet will einen weiteren Lockdown verhindern.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh, das ganze natürlich in der politisch gefärbten Hetzzeitung, dem Ärzteblatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind die wirklich unseriös?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind die wirklich unseriös?


Ironie und so...
Wobei das Ärzteblatt tatsächlich nicht unparteiisch sein dürfte wenn es um Glaubwürdigkeit von Medizinern im allgemeinen geht.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ironie und so...


Achso ok.  


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei das Ärzteblatt tatsächlich nicht unparteiisch sein dürfte wenn es um Glaubwürdigkeit von Medizinern im allgemeinen geht.


Politisch auf jeden Fall unparteiisch. Und sonst eigentlich auch. Da sie sich ja auf Fakten beziehen (müssen).


----------



## seahawk (6. Juli 2021)

Ich mag Laschet ja wirklich nicht, aber es ist sicherlich sinnvoll statt 16 Expertenräten bei den Ländern lieber einen beim Bund zu haben.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich mag Laschet ja wirklich nicht, aber es ist sicherlich sinnvoll statt 16 Expertenräten bei den Ländern lieber einen beim Bund zu haben.


Das wäre richtig, wenn die Landesfürsten halt dann auch den Empfehlungen der Bundesregierung folgen würden...
Aber grade Laschet und Söder sind halt immer wieder vom vorgeschlagenen Kurs ausgeschert.

Laschet wird dasselbe Problem wie Merkel haben sollte er Kanzler werden und wir einen neuen Lockdown brauchen, der Föderalismus begrenzt nun mal die Macht Berlins. Und dann mit der Begründung den eigenen Expertenrat aufzulösen ist, naja, sagen wir mal grenzwertig clever.

Ganz aktuelles Beispiel: Luftfilter für Schulen.
16 Bundesländer, 16 Vorgehensweisen. 
Da könnte man sich als Ministerpräsident doch manchmal wissenschaftliche Beratung wünschen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nice... Wasser auf die Mühlen der AfD die seit Pandemiebeginn die Glaubwürdigkeit der Experten angreifen.
> Ich seh schon, die Brandmauer zur Afd ist aus Legosteinen gebaut und nach der dritten Reihe hatte man einfach keinen Bock mehr. Ich hab so ein gutes Gefühl wenn uns Laschi im Herbst durch den nächsten Covid Winter führen soll. Und für jene getreuen Parteisoldaten die denken, ich hab hier ne Agenda: Hätts der Laschi nicht gesagt, dann könnt ich ihn nicht zitieren


Also deiner Analyse zur Corona Politik von Laschet kann man zustimmen, deiner Analyse zur geistigen Nähe zur AfD, auf grund dieses Satzes, kann man halt nur wieder feststellen das du entweder eine Agitations Agenda hast oder ein geistiger Tiefflieger bist.
Deine Konstruktionen werden immer absurder, um dein Framing CDU = AfD an den Mann zu bringen!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das wäre richtig, wenn die Landesfürsten halt dann auch den Empfehlungen der Bundesregierung folgen würden...
> Aber grade Laschet und Söder sind halt immer wieder vom vorgeschlagenen Kurs ausgeschert.


Laschet ist wesentlich häufiger ausgeschert als Söder, musste sich deshalb von der Kanzlerin rügen lassen und seine Vorstellungen/Voraussagen haben sich ja im realen Leben als falsch dargestellt, im Gegensatz zu dem ,was die Wissenschaftler vorausgesagt haben.
Insoweit halte ich das für eine billige Retourkutsche von Laschet, der die Wissenschaftler loswerden will, weil sie richtig lagen und er falsch, damit kann er anscheinend nicht umgehen.

Söder hat damit so gut wie gar nichts zu tun und handhabt es in Bayern auch völlig anders, gerade was wissenschaftliche Beratung anbelangt. Also auch wieder billiges Framing von dir.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Konstruktionen werden immer absurder, um dein Framige CDU = AfD an den Mann zu bringen!



Mein Framing?
Warum hat Laschet denn diese Aussage überhaupt getroffen? Du bist der klassische CDU Parteisoldat, immer sind die anderen Schuld, die Frage warum Laschet ohne jede Not, ohne jede Dringlichkeit, ohne jeden sachlichen Bezug diese Aussage öffentlich überhaupt trifft kommt Dir garnicht in den Sinn.
Dass dein Spitzenkandidat sich zu so einer dummen Aussage hat hinreißen lassen zeigt entweder, dass er absolut kein Gespür für die Lage bezüglich der AfD hat, oder dass Kalkül dahinter steckt.

Beide Optionen zeugen von einem armen Armin, keine stellt ihn als Kämpfer gegen Rechts dar.

@Don-71
Komm doch mal mit der Eskalationskeule weg. Ich frame nicht Söder, ich hab seahawk lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es genug Fälle gab in denen MPs nicht dem Rat der Regierung gefolgt sind. Söder und Laschet waren Beispiele, Kretschmann ist ein weiteres. Auch SPD geführte Länder haben teilweise eigene Wege beschritten. Das zeigt lediglich, EIN Expertenrat auf Bundesebene kann funktionieren, aber NUR wenn alle 16 Bundesländer dann an einem Strang ziehen und das ist nicht gewährleistet.

Aber bei Dir ist immer alles gleich framing, Lüge, Propaganda...
Meine Güte geht dir der Arsch auf Grundeis ob der Performance deiner Partei...


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum hat Laschet denn diese Aussage überhaupt getroffen? Du bist der klassische CDU Parteisoldat, immer sind die anderen Schuld, die Frage warum Laschet ohne jede Not, ohne jede Dringlichkeit, ohne jeden sachlichen Bezug diese Aussage öffentlich überhaupt trifft kommt Dir garnicht in den Sinn.


Doch kommt mir, und habe ich bereits in meinem Post davor geschrieben, es ist eine billige Retourkutsche gegen die Wissenschaft/Wissenschaftler, die sein Handeln kritisiert haben und damit recht behalten haben.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass dein Spitzenkandidat sich zu so einer dummen Aussage hat hinreißen lassen zeigt entweder, dass er absolut kein Gespür für die Lage bezüglich der AfD hat, oder dass Kalkül dahinter steckt.


Welche Lage bzgl. der AfD?
Deiner *eingebildeten* oder der realen, das die AfD wohl im Vergleich zur letzten Wahl Stimmen verlieren wird und mittlerweile ausschließlich mit sich und ihrem Extremismus beschäftigt ist?


hoffgang schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Komm doch mal mit der Eskalationskeule weg. Ich frame nicht Söder, ich hab seahawk lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es genug Fälle gab in denen MPs nicht dem Rat der Regierung gefolgt sind. Söder und Laschet waren Beispiele, Kretschmann ist ein weiteres. Auch SPD geführte Länder haben teilweise eigene Wege beschritten. Das zeigt lediglich, EIN Expertenrat auf Bundesebene kann funktionieren, aber NUR wenn alle 16 Bundesländer dann an einem Strang ziehen und das ist nicht gewährleistet.


So geschrieben stimme ich dir zu und da du ja anscheinend doch ein paar helle Momente hast, weisst du auch ganz genau das ich mit meinem Vorwurf recht hatte, weil du es davor auf Laschet und Söder beschränkt hast, um Framing zu betreiben.


> *Aber grade Laschet und Söder sind halt immer wieder vom vorgeschlagenen Kurs ausgeschert.*


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deiner *eingebildeten* oder der realen, das die AfD wohl im Vergleich zur letzten Wahl Stimmen verlieren wird und mittlerweile ausschließlich mit sich und ihrem Extremismus beschäftigt ist?


Der Lage, dass die Abgrenzung zwischen dem rechten Rand der CDU und der AfD nicht so klar und deutlich ist wie manch einer glaubt. Dieser Wahrnehmung hat Laschet einen Bärendienst erwiesen und das ist nicht mein "framing" sondern leider ein Fakt.

Wenn der CDU Kanzlerkandidat öffentlich den wissenschaftskritischen Ansatz der AfD teilt, dann gibt es dabei kein net-positive, für niemanden außer für die AfD. Ja, die sind aktuell mit ihrem Extremismus beschäftigt, das letzte was man jetzt brauchen kann ist, dass man auf Laschet zeigen kann und sagen kann "schauste, der CDU Kandidat teilt unsere Meinung".




Don-71 schrieb:


> So geschrieben stimme ich dir zu und da du ja anscheinend doch ein paar helle Momente hast, weisst du auch ganz genau das ich mit meinem Vorwurf recht hatte, weil du es davor auf Laschet und Söder beschränkt hast, um Framing zu betreiben.


Das war kein Framing, das waren Beispiele. Laschet in dem Zusammenhang zu nennen war notwendig, Söder war einfacher zu schreiben als Kretschmann, das war alles. Du operierst hier halt nach dem Motto: Jede Aussage ist ein Nagel wenn man ausschließlich einen Hammer zur Hand hat. Mach doch nicht aus jeder meiner Aussage ein Staatsdrama...

@-ElCritico-
Du glaubst nicht an eine Kampagne gegen die Grünen?
Mal schauen, Grüner schreibt, Laschet wäre für Tote in Kanada verantwortlich - Shitstorm der Springer Presse.
Juso twittert, Laschet sei für tausende covid Tote verantwortlich... bislang keinerlei Reaktion von Springer / Burda & Co.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1412354527756488709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

Vorteil wenn die Länder autonom entscheiden: man ist flexibler und kann dort eingreifen wo es auch wirklich nötig ist. Und je nach Situation/Gefahrenlage anders entscheiden.
Nachteil: Es gibt mehr verschiedene Regeln. Was die Menschen zusätzlich irritiert.
Außerdem hat man dann das Gefühl das sich die Minister und Bundesregierung nicht einig sind.
Dadurch entsteht ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem.

Ich finde, wenn sich die Minister auf Bundesebene einigen, dann sollen sie auch dabei bleiben und nicht ständig hervorpreschen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Lage, dass die Abgrenzung zwischen dem rechten Rand der CDU und der AfD nicht so klar und deutlich ist wie manch einer glaubt. Dieser Wahrnehmung hat Laschet einen Bärendienst erwiesen und das ist nicht mein "framing" sondern leider ein Fakt.


Das ist deine Einbildung und sehr sehr weit weg von einem Fakt, gerade wenn du dich auf den Satz des Ärzteblatt berufst, ist es gerade zu absurd.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn der CDU Kanzlerkandidat öffentlich den wissenschaftskritischen Ansatz der AfD teilt, dann gibt es dabei kein net-positive, für niemanden außer für die AfD. Ja, die sind aktuell mit ihrem Extremismus beschäftigt, das letzte was man jetzt brauchen kann ist, dass man auf Laschet zeigen kann und sagen kann "schauste, der CDU Kandidat teilt unsere Meinung".


Das ist eine komplette Lüge!


> „Ich stimme selten, eigentlich nie der AfD zu.“ Aber die AfD habe in der Debatte „einen wahren Satz“ gesagt.
> Immer wenn jemand verallgemeinernd „die Wissenschaft“ sage, sei man klug beraten zu hinterfragen, was diese Person „gerade im Schilde führt“, sagte Laschet. Denn in der Wissenschaft gebe es immer auch Minder- oder Einzelmeinungen. Wissenschaftlicher Diskurs sei daher wichtig.


Deine Interpretation erschließt sich galube ich auschließlich dir und sonst Niemand! In Bezug auf Maaßen, hast du ja noch einige Anhänger in der freien Presse, wenigstens was den Parteiausschluss anbelangt, ansonsten teilt deine absurden Herleitungen CDU = AfD selbst dort niemand bzgl. Maaßen.
Zu dem Thema im Ärzteblatt habe ich weder etwas gelesen, noch gab es in der Presse solche abstrusen Einordnungen wie von dir.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das war kein Framing, das waren Beispiele. Laschet in dem Zusammenhang zu nennen war notwendig, Söder war einfacher zu schreiben als Kretschmann, das war alles. Du operierst hier halt nach dem Motto: Jede Aussage ist ein Nagel wenn man ausschließlich einen Hammer zur Hand hat. Mach doch nicht aus jeder meiner Aussage ein Staatsdrama...


Wir wissen es beide besser.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine komplette Lüge!


Das ist doch keine Lüge, das ist ne Steilvorlage für die AfD und alles was Dir dazu einfällt ist "LÜÜÜÜÜGEEE" zu rufen, anstatt endlich mal den Kopf aus dem Hintern zu ziehen und die potentiellen Folgen der Aussage zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Deine Schutzmechanismen vor der Realität in allen Ehren, sie fangen an zu langweilen.

Du bezeichnest meine Aussage als Lüge, die AfD setzt exakt das, was ich gesagt habe um:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1411967312052330498

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Toll Don, mach nur weiter so.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema im Ärzteblatt habe ich weder etwas gelesen, noch gab es in der Presse solche abstrusen Einordnungen wie von dir.



Einerseits richtig, das Thema schlägt (noch?) keine Wellen, das ist halt der Vorteil wenn Springer auf der Seite der CDU steht. Dennoch wird darüber berichtet:








						Luft für Laschet wird dünner: Nach gleich zwei Eklats hagelt es Kritik für CDU-Kandidat
					

Nach den zahlreichen Debatten um die Grünen sorgt nun die CDU wieder für Eklats und kassiert reichlich Kritik. Der Kampf um die Kanzlerschaft wird dadurch wieder spannender.




					www.merkur.de
				











						NRW: Laschet stimmt AfD bei Corona-Aussage zu – Ärger über „Tabubruch“
					

Armin Laschet (CDU) hat der rechtspopulistischen AfD in einer Corona-Aussage zugestimmt und im NRW-Landtag für Empörung gesorgt.




					www.ruhr24.de
				




Im Landtag hat der arme Armin dafür schon Feuer bekommen und das zurecht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir wissen es beide besser.


Ne, du willst es besser wissen, was du gegenüber mir betreibst ist nämlich leider tatsächlich framing... :/


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Lüge, das ist ne Steilvorlage für die AfD und alles was Dir dazu einfällt ist "LÜÜÜÜÜGEEE" zu rufen, anstatt endlich mal den Kopf aus dem Hintern zu ziehen und die potentiellen Folgen der Aussage zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Deine Schutzmechanismen vor der Realität in allen Ehren, sie fangen an zu langweilen.


Im Gegensatz zu dir, kann ich anscheinend lesen!
Den Satz von Laschet in deinem Sinne zu interpretieren ist nicht nur böswillig, es ist absurd und eine klare Lüge.
Ich teile Laschets Ansicht nicht, aber wie wir in der Corona Krise gesehen haben, gab es eine Reihe von Wissenschaftlern, die Corona in Frage gestellt haben, insoweit schaue ich mir selber auch immer an, was ich als seriös einordnen kann und was nicht. Im Grunde genommen hat das Laschet gesagt, nichts anderes, auch wenn ich glaube, das er mit der Intention einer billigen Retourkutsche gegenüber denjenigen getan hat, die ihn kritisiert haben.
Wo hier Laschet den wissenschaftskritischen Ansatz der AfD verteidigt, sich anschließt etc. erschließt sich wirklich nur dir, weil das steht in dem Satz nicht, es ist ganz alleine deine eigene Interpretation!
Darüber hinaus eine Annäherung von CDU und AfD zu konstruieren oder eine nicht genügende Abgrenzung ist halt auch eindeutig deine eigene Interpretation und durch gar nichts mit Laschets Aussage gerechtfertigt.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus eine Annäherung von CDU und AfD zu konstruieren oder eine nicht genügende Abgrenzung ist halt auch eindeutig deine eigene Interpretation und durch gar nichts mit Laschets Aussage gerechtfertigt.



Soso, es ist "ganz alleine meine Interpretation".


> Im NRW-Landtag erntete Laschet für seine Aussage Kritik. Laut SPD habe der NRW-Ministerpräsident einen „Tabubruch“ begangen und sich zum „Kronzeugen“ der AfD gemacht, die laut Fraktionschef Thomas Kutschaty in weiten Teil die Gefährlichkeit von Corona leugne und „der parlamentarische Arm der Querdenker und Corona-Leugner“ sei.





Oder




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1412117895119880193

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



jaja, ich weiß, alles Links-Grüne Propaganda.
Oder er hier...




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1411729542054617094

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Soso, es ist "ganz alleine meine Interpretation".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich soll mir jetzt Wahlkampfgetöse der SPD zu eigen machen?



> Der CDU-Chef hatte am Freitag (2. Juli) im Landtag von Nordrhein-Westfalen für Empörung gesorgt, weil er der AfD in einer Aussage über Corona zugestimmt hatte. Bei einer Debatte über die Auflösung des Corona-Expertenrats sagte der AfD-Abgeordnete Martin Vincentz laut _ruhr24.de__*_: „Die Wissenschaft, wie es heute oft heißt, gibt es schlicht nicht.“ Die Wissenschaft sei immer „ein Vielklang unterschiedlicher Stimmen“.
> 
> Laschets Aussage danach: „Ich stimme selten, eigentlich nie, der AfD zu. Sie haben heute einen wahren Satz gesagt: Immer wenn jemand ankommt und sagt ,die Wissenschaft sagt‘, ist man klug beraten, zu hinterfragen, was dieser gerade im Schilde führt...“ Denn in der Wissenschaft gebe es immer auch Minder- oder Einzelmeinungen. Wissenschaftlicher Diskurs sei daher wichtig.


Der Merkur bringt es ja richtig und hier kann sich dann jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden!
Nochmal ich bin weder mit Laschets Aussage einverstanden, ich lehne sie eher ab, noch halte ich seine Corona Politik für vorzeigbar, eher durchschnittlich (3-).
Daraus eine mangelnde Abgrenzung zur AfD zu stricken ist für mich absurd und eine glasklare Lüge, davon überzeugst du mich auch nicht in 100 Jahren, auch nicht mit der Causa Maaßen. Selbst wenn ich nicht in der CDU wäre, würde ich das genauso sehen.
Hier hat sich Laschet zu einer wirklich billigen Retourkutsche an seinen wissenschaftlichen Kritikern in Bezug auf seine Corona Politik, hinreißen lassen, was nur wieder zeigt das er der falsche Kandidat der Union ist. Aber das ich das so sehe und kein Laschet Fan bin, dürfte hier wohl jeder mitbekommen haben.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Daraus eine mangelnde Abgrenzung zur AfD zu stricken ist für mich absurd und eine glasklare Lüge, davon überzeugst du mich auch nicht in 100 Jahren, auch nicht mit der Causa Maaßen.



Es geht nicht darum dich zu überzeugen, diese mangelnde Abgrenzung wird in Teilen der Gesellschaft so wahrgenommen und durch Aktionen wie die von Laschet zu Maaßen & der Wissenschaftsgeschichte verstärkt. Schau doch mal nach was auf Twitter unter #afd & #laschet los ist.

Laschet hat über Maaßen gesagt: Solche Diskussionen helfen uns nicht. Was noch weniger hilft - und damit meine ich nicht nur der CDU sondern ganz Deutschland - ist der AfD Steilvorlagen zu geben. Es ist irrelevant ob Laschet nur so tut als wäre er gegen die Afd oder ob er sich tatsächlich gegen die AfD stellt, mit solchen Aktionen legt er den Braunblauen den Ball auf den Elfmeterpunkt und das zu einem Zeitpunkt an dem diese eigentlich hoffnungslos zurückliegen.

Und das ist nicht hoffgangsche Propaganda, oder "Lüge", das ist Fakt. Du nimmst es vllt anders wahr, aber wie hier aufgezeigt nimmt die AfD diesen Vorfall bereits zur Hand um sich zu präsentieren. Das war ein dicker Fail vom Laschi, einen den er besser NICHT wiederholt.
Er kann ja gegen die Wissenschaft stehen, von mir aus, sein "Mir sagen Virologen nicht was ich zu tun habe" ist bekannt. Aber doch nicht so...

Achtung Triggerwarnung:


Spoiler



"



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1412333895790567429

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"]


----------



## seahawk (6. Juli 2021)

Eigentlich war es ein Konter auf die AfD



> Der CDU-Chef hatte am Freitag (2. Juli) im Landtag von Nordrhein-Westfalen für Empörung gesorgt, weil er der AfD in einer Aussage über Corona zugestimmt hatte. Bei einer Debatte über die Auflösung des Corona-Expertenrats sagte der AfD-Abgeordnete Martin Vincentz laut _ruhr24.de__*_: „*Die Wissenschaft*, wie es heute oft heißt, gibt es schlicht nicht.“ Die Wissenschaft sei immer „ein Vielklang unterschiedlicher Stimmen“.
> 
> Laschets Aussage danach: „Ich stimme selten, eigentlich nie, der AfD zu. Sie haben heute einen wahren Satz gesagt: Immer wenn jemand ankommt und sagt ,*die Wissenschaft sagt*‘, ist man klug beraten, zu hinterfragen, was dieser gerade im Schilde führt...“ Denn in der Wissenschaft gebe es immer auch Minder- oder Einzelmeinungen. Wissenschaftlicher Diskurs sei daher wichtig.



Das kann man halt so und so verstehen. Der Armin ist halt kein begnadeter Redner. Und natürlich fischt die CDU bei der AfD nach Wählerstimmen. 

Am Ende wird man sowieso feststellen, wie sehr Merkel fehlen wird. Keiner der 3 Kandidaten ist so sachlich und kompetent wie Merkel, die mit Wissenschaftlern auf Augenhöhe sprechen kann.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich mag Laschet ja wirklich nicht, aber es ist sicherlich sinnvoll statt 16 Expertenräten bei den Ländern lieber einen beim Bund zu haben.


16 Kultusministerien machen auch keinen Sinn. Abschlüsse müssen bundesweit vergleichbar bleiben. Es gibt Sachen, die machen auf der Länderebene zu lösen, ist mehr als suboptimal.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum dich zu überzeugen, diese mangelnde Abgrenzung wird in Teilen der Gesellschaft so wahrgenommen und durch Aktionen wie die von Laschet zu Maaßen & der Wissenschaftsgeschichte verstärkt. Schau doch mal nach was auf Twitter unter #afd & #laschet los ist.
> 
> Laschet hat über Maaßen gesagt: Solche Diskussionen helfen uns nicht. Was noch weniger hilft - und damit meine ich nicht nur der CDU sondern ganz Deutschland - ist der AfD Steilvorlagen zu geben. Es ist irrelevant ob Laschet nur so tut als wäre er gegen die Afd oder ob er sich tatsächlich gegen die AfD stellt, mit solchen Aktionen legt er den Braunblauen den Ball auf den Elfmeterpunkt und das zu einem Zeitpunkt an dem diese eigentlich hoffnungslos zurückliegen.
> 
> ...


Wie das die Bevölkerung einordnet werden wir sehen.
Auf Twitter und wer da was postet gebe ich einen Schei ss, weil das für mich kein Diskussionsmedium, sondern ausschließlich ein Propagandamedium ist, was den politischen Austausch anbelangt.
Dort treiben sich ausschließlich Sympathisanten der einzelnen Parteien rum, sonst eher wenig Leute und ich kann auch nicht so wirklich verstehen, wie Laschets Aussage nun einen Elfmeter für die AfD darstellt, eher stellt es Laschets Kompetenz in Sachen Wissenschaft und Corona Politik in Frage.
Das führt aber zwangsläufig zu Wählerwanderungen weg von der CDU hin zu Grünen oder SPD, womit du doch einverstanden sein solltest?!
Seine Aussage beschert nun bestimmt der AfD nicht mehr Wähler und wenn dann höchsten ein paar Tausend auf Kosten der CDU.

Womit sich Lachet hier aber sehr klar in große Gefahr begibt und wo dieses Thema dann wirklich hochkochen kann und wird ist, wenn er im Oktober, November Kanzler wird und er es mit seiner Corona Politik vergeigt, dann wird ihn das massiv einholen und das völlig zu recht. Meinetwegen kann er darüber auch stürzen, wenn er dumm genug ist, meinen zu müssen, er wäre klüger als die Wissenschaft oder ausgesuchte wissenschaftliche Berater.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meinetwegen kann er darüber auch stürzen, wenn er dumm genug ist, meinen zu müssen, er wäre klüger als die Wissenschft oder ausgesuchte wissenschaftliche Berater.


Meinte er das nicht schon öfter?


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinte er das nicht schon öfter?


Hab ich doch beschrieben, sein Spruch darüber, dass Virologen ihm nicht sagen was er zu tun habe ist von April 2020 und offensichtlich hat Laschi seitdem wenig dazugelernt.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinte er das nicht schon öfter?


Ja leider...


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

Auch wenn mir sein Zick-Zack-Kurs in der Corona-Politik nicht gefällt ist er mir als Kanzler lieber als Friedrich Merz.  Der ist mir zu neoliberal. Söder eigentlich auch.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir sein Zick-Zack-Kurs in der Corona-Politik nicht gefällt ist er mir als Kanzler lieber als Friedrich Merz.  Der ist mir zu neoliberal. Söder eigentlich auch.


Merz steht überhaupt nicht zur Debatte, der hat zweimal seine Abstimmungen verloren und wo der Söder neoliberal ist, erschließt sich wohl auch nur dir. Laschet ist wesentlich wirtschaftsfreundlicher und neoliberaler als Söder.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir sein Zick-Zack-Kurs in der Corona-Politik nicht gefällt ist er mir als Kanzler lieber als Friedrich Merz.  Der ist mir zu neoliberal. Söder eigentlich auch.


Mir wäre Söder lieber. Laschet ist weich und lässt sich extrem von der öffentlichen Meinung treiben. Söder trifft zur Not auch unpopuläre Entscheidungen. Laschet ist keiner, den ich in Verantwortung haben will, wenn die nächste große Krise das Land trifft.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mir wäre Söder lieber. Laschet ist weich und lässt sich extrem von den öffentlichen Meinung treiben. Söder trifft zur Not auch unpopuläre Entscheidungen. Laschet ist keiner, den ich in Verantwortung haben will, wenn die nächste große Krise das Land trifft.


Was hast du denn heute gefrühstückt, du triffst heute viele zutreffende Aussagen?


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Na dann sind wir uns doch alle drei einig, dass wir Laschet nicht als Kanzler sehen wollen, denn die nächste Krise kommt


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir uns doch alle drei einig, dass wir Laschet nicht als Kanzler sehen wollen, denn die nächste Krise kommt


Mit dem feinen Unterschied, das ich auch nicht die SPD und Scholz da sehen will und auch wirklich nicht eine total unerfahrene Baerbock. Das macht diese Wahl ja auch so unattraktiv.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir sein Zick-Zack-Kurs in der Corona-Politik nicht gefällt ist er mir als Kanzler lieber als Friedrich Merz.  Der ist mir zu neoliberal. Söder eigentlich auch.


Schlimm ist, dass Merz im Team von Laschet ist. Das bedeutet also für mich, dass Merz ein Ministerium unter Kanzler Laschet haben will und da er ja schon mal im Wirtschaftsministerium angeklopft hat, könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen.
Altmaier kann ja schon nichts -- aber Merz?


seahawk schrieb:


> Mir wäre Söder lieber. Laschet ist weich und lässt sich extrem von der öffentlichen Meinung treiben. Söder trifft zur Not auch unpopuläre Entscheidungen. Laschet ist keiner, den ich in Verantwortung haben will, wenn die nächste große Krise das Land trifft.


Wo trifft Söder überhaupt Entscheidungen? Der lässt sich treiben und macht das, was ihm besser nutzt.
Mal so, mal so.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit dem feinen Unterschied, das ich auch nicht die SPD und Scholz da sehen will und auch wirklich nicht eine total unerfahrene Baerbock. Das macht diese Wahl ja auch so unattraktiv.


Welchen Unionspolitiker hättest du denn für die Wahl aufgestellt?


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welchen Unionspolitiker hättest du denn für die Wahl aufgestellt?


Ist das eine rhetorische Frage?
Das ich eine völlig andere Meinung zu Söder habe als du, solltest du mitbekommen haben.
Genauso wie die Mehrheit der Unionsbasis und Mehrheit der Menschen in Deutschland (Umfragen), die beide Söder klar vorne gesehen haben, sehe ich das genauso wie diese, und hätte Söder klar aufgestellt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Am Ende wird man sowieso feststellen, wie sehr Merkel fehlen wird. Keiner der 3 Kandidaten ist so sachlich und kompetent wie Merkel, die mit Wissenschaftlern auf Augenhöhe sprechen kann.


Und Merkel ist auch nicht mehr als absolutes Mittelmaß. 
Dass nach der unsachlichen Begründung für ihre AKW Abschaltungsentscheidung niemand geprüft hat ob sie wirklich Physik und nicht Philosophie studiert hat ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Btw 
Röttgen hätte den CDU Vorsitz bekommen sollen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und Merkel ist auch nicht mehr als absolutes Mittelmaß.
> Dass nach der unsachlichen Begründung für ihre AKW Abschaltungsentscheidung niemand geprüft hat ob sie wirklich Physik und nicht Philosophie studiert hat ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> Btw
> Röttgen hätte den CDU Vorsitz bekommen sollen.


Komisch, dass das die internationale Presse (westliche Presse) so völlig anders sieht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass das die internationale Presse (westliche Presse) so völlig anders sieht.


Findest du das komisch? 
Ich nicht. 

Die Presse misst Merkel an einer Vergleichsgruppe mit Trump, Johnson, Orban etc 

Da kommt man halt zu einer anderen Bewertung als wenn man sich objektiv ansieht was sie falsch gemacht hat. 

Und es gibt einiges das man sich objektiv ansehen kann.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Presse misst Merkel an einer Vergleichsgruppe mit Trump, Johnson, Orban etc
> Da kommt man halt zu einer anderen Bewertung als wenn man sich objektiv ansieht was sie falsch gemacht hat.
> Und es gibt einiges das man sich objektiv ansehen kann.



Einerseits hast du Recht, die Vergleichsgruppe IST miserabel, andererseits, immer dran denken, ein Seehofer wäre auch gerne Kanzler geworden und DA ist eine Merkel halt die wesentlich bessere Wahl.

Objektiv gibts einiges auszusetzen, unterm Strich hätten wir es sehr sehr viel schlechter treffen können.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Presse misst Merkel an einer Vergleichsgruppe mit Trump, Johnson, Orban etc


Da ist auch ein Macron, Rutte, Trudeau etc.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du Recht, die Vergleichsgruppe IST miserabel, andererseits, immer dran denken, ein Seehofer wäre auch gerne Kanzler geworden und DA ist eine Merkel halt die wesentlich bessere Wahl.


Wann stand Seehofer jemals zur Debatte? Also mal ehrlich dagegen hätten sowohl Steinmeier als auch Steinbrück echte Chancen gehabt und das zurecht.
Da wäre eher ein Schäuble oder vor 10 Jahren ein Ole von Beust in den Ring gegangen.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wann stand Seehofer jemals zur Debatte?











						Kanzlerkandidat Horst Seehofer
					

Zieht die CSU vielleicht allein in die Bundestagswahl? Die Überlegungen sind jedenfalls nicht nur bayerische Überheblichkeit. Sie folgen vielmehr einer machtpolitischen Logik, die Deutschland noch überraschen könnte.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Seehofer hatte die Ambitionen, die breite Zustimmung gegen die Kanzlerin dagegen (glücklicherweise) nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist das eine rhetorische Frage?
> Das ich eine völlig andere Meinung zu Söder habe als du, solltest du mitbekommen haben.
> Genauso wie die Mehrheit der Unionsbasis und Mehrheit der Menschen in Deutschland (Umfragen), die beide Söder klar vorne gesehen haben, sehe ich das genauso wie diese, und hätte Söder klar aufgestellt.


das meine ich nicht.
Welchen Unionspolitiker hättest du gerne als Kanzlerkandidat gesehen? Völlig unabhängig davon, wen CDU und CSU aufgestellt hat.
Ich selbst hätte ein unverbrauchtes Gesicht eher gesehen, wie z.B. den Daniel Günther aus SH.
Ich hätte bei den Grünen lieber Habeck gesehen. Aber bei den Grünen haben die Frauen das Erstrecht auf Posten und daher musste Habeck nachgeben.
Die SPD hätte auf einen Kanzlerkandidaten verzichten sollen. Die Umfragewerte lassen das schlicht nicht zu. Man hätte einen Spitzenkandidaten ernennen können und gut. Scholz ist aber schlicht die falsche Person. Was aber auch zeigt, dass die SPD ein Führungsproblem hat. normaler weise hat der SPD Vorsitzende das Erstrecht. Aber die beiden kann man ja rauchen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welchen Unionspolitiker hättest du gerne als Kanzlerkandidat gesehen? Völlig unabhängig davon, wen CDU und CSU aufgestellt hat.


Söder!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Kanzlerkandidat Horst Seehofer
> 
> 
> Zieht die CSU vielleicht allein in die Bundestagswahl? Die Überlegungen sind jedenfalls nicht nur bayerische Überheblichkeit. Sie folgen vielmehr einer machtpolitischen Logik, die Deutschland noch überraschen könnte.
> ...


Ambitionen zu haben und Drohungen auszustoßen, geschweige denn den Bruch der Union durchzuziehen,  ist etwas ganz anderes als eine Bundestagswahl zu gewinnen und vom Parlament zum Kanzler gewählt werden.
Der Artikel ist ein Meinungsartikel, zur Hochphase der Flüchtlingskrise fast 1,5 Jahre vor der Wahl 2017.
Also bitte, Deutschland stand nie auch nur annährend vor einem Kanzler Seehofer, nicht mal ein winziges bischen, denn wenn die CSU das durchgezogen hätte, was sie schon nicht unter Strauß gewagt hat, wäre die CDU auch in Bayern angetreten.

Das was Seehofer und seine (CDU) Konsorten geschafft haben, gerade nach der Wahl 2017 und im Sommer 2018, war es Merkel vom Parteivorsitz zu verdrängen, das kann er sich auf die "Fahne" schreiben, allerdings mit dem Ergebnis, dass er nach der Bundestagswahl 2021 völlig in der Versenkung verschwinden wird, denn seine Manöver haben ihn den CSU Parteivorsitz und indirekt den  Ministerpräsidentenposten  gekostet und ihn zu einer Person in der Bundespolitik degradiert, die kaum noch wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Keine Ahnung was du dich wieder so aufspielst, ich hab lediglich geschrieben "Seehofer wäre auch gerne Kanzler geworden".


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du dich wieder so aufspielst, ich hab lediglich geschrieben "Seehofer wäre auch gerne Kanzler geworden".


Aber ohne jemals Chancen zu haben es zu werden und Kanzler wollten schon einige Leute werden in der Bundesrepublick Deutschland. Zwischen ich möchte Kanzler werden und ich habe Chancen Kanzler zu werden, liegen da zum Großteil ganze Welten.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und Merkel ist auch nicht mehr als absolutes Mittelmaß.
> Dass nach der unsachlichen Begründung für ihre AKW Abschaltungsentscheidung niemand geprüft hat ob sie wirklich Physik und nicht Philosophie studiert hat ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> Btw
> Röttgen hätte den CDU Vorsitz bekommen sollen.


Politik ist emotional. Und die AKW Abschaltung war eine emotionale Entscheidung. Aber wenn man sich mal sieht, was sie meistern musste, ist die Leistung schon erheblich. Finanzkrise, Flüchtlingskrise, Umbruch in der Energiepolitik und oft hat sie ihre Partei auf Positionen gezerrt, die vor nicht langer Zeit der CDU/CSU völlig fremd waren. 

Ganz ehrlich habe ich bei keinem der 3 aktuellen Kandidaten das Gefühl, dass die den Mut haben in der Krise das richtige zu tun, auch wenn die Partei schäumt. Gut, Scholz evtl. aber den würde die eigene Partei vorher rauswerfen. Mit dem Waldorf + Statler Vorsitztend*inenduo wird das bei SPD ja sicher nichts.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zwischen ich möchte Kanzler werden und ich habe Chancen Kanzler zu werden, liegen da zum Großteil ganze Welten.


Ja das stand doch nie zur Debatte - du musst nicht immer alles kommentieren und Dinge ergänzen über die gar nicht gesprochen wurde. Was ist an der Aussage falsch, dass Seehofer die Ambitionen hatte Kanzler zu werden? Garnix. Gut, dass ers nicht geworden ist.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Objektiv gibts einiges auszusetzen, unterm Strich hätten wir es sehr sehr viel schlechter treffen können.


Soll das unser Maßstab sein? Ich denke nicht, man hätte Merkel spätestens 2013 absägen müssen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da ist auch ein Macron, Rutte, Trudeau etc.


Sie haben alles in allem nie die Macht Merkels gehabt. Bezüglich Mehrheiten, ihre Partei in der Gesellschaft etc
Aber auch diese Politiker sind Mittelmaß


seahawk schrieb:


> Und die AKW Abschaltung war eine emotionale Entscheidung.


Für eine Frau Doktor der Physik einfach nur absurd falsch in ihrem eigenen Fachgebiet emotional zu entscheiden.


seahawk schrieb:


> Flüchtlingskrise


Spät halbwegs in die Bahnen gelenkt, zu Beginn vollkommen versagt (egal ob man für oder gegen Flüchtlinge ist)


seahawk schrieb:


> Umbruch in der Energiepolitik


Auch mehr Versagen als schaffen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD hätte auf einen Kanzlerkandidaten verzichten sollen. Die Umfragewerte lassen das schlicht nicht zu. Man hätte einen Spitzenkandidaten ernennen können und gut. Scholz ist aber schlicht die falsche Person. Was aber auch zeigt, dass die SPD ein Führungsproblem hat. normaler weise hat der SPD Vorsitzende das Erstrecht. Aber die beiden kann man ja rauchen.


Das beste ist ja das Scholz gesagt hat: "Ich werde Kanzler!"
Und nicht: "Ich möchte Kanzler werden!
Markus Lanz fragte ob da Größenwahn mit im Spiel ist.


----------



## Poulton (6. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mir wäre Söder lieber.


Warum nicht Claus Weselsky? Nach einem Gewerkschaftsfunktionär als Ministerpräsident in Thüringen, warum nicht mal einen Gewerkschaftsfunktionär als Bundeskanzler?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die sind bei anderen Parteien genauso (SPD),


"wir versuchen X mit allen rechtlich vorhandenen Mitteln aus der Partei zu befördern"
ist genauso wie
"wir versuchen mit X als Kandidaten in den Bundestag zu ziehen"





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wird Baerbock zugunsten von Habeck zurücktreten? Die Grünen sind im freien Fall bei den Umfragen.



Bei Populisten weiß man nie im voraus was sie machen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Grünen so ihre Umfragepositionen retten könnten. Mit einem Führungswechsel würde sich die ganze Partei als unfähig hinstellen und zugleich einen ihrer plakativsten Werte (Männerbenachteiligung) öffentlich verbrennen. Das könnte sie noch weitaus mehr Wähler kosten. Zumindest bei Wählern, die etwas mitdenken (und die machen bei den Grünen eigentlich keinen kleinen Anteil aus respektive alles andere wird seine Wahlentscheidung sowieso 3 Minuten vor Schluss treffen, ohne zurück zu blicken), sollte Baerbock sowieso nicht für den aktuellen Abschwung verantwortlich sein. Der begann nämlich lange bevor sie überhaupt die Spitzenposition einnahm und hat dann auch nicht gerade an Fahrt aufgenommen. Es sollten sich also nicht all zu viele wegen Baerbock in Richtung Grün gewendet haben. Zumal die Chancen, für Grün-Rot-Rot oder Grün-Schwarz waren auch nie so hoch, dass man Grün nur wegen der Kanzlerkandidation hätte wählen sollen und Laschet oder Scholz stehen ja auch nicht gerade gut da. Was meiner Meinung nach viel abschreckender für viele Neu-Grünwähler ist: Die Situation im Saarland. Egal ob man Grün als Kampfemanze mag oder ob man auf der Suche nach einer in Sachen Umwelt- und Klimaschutz kompetenten Partei mit nicht zu vielen Fehlern ist: Mit der Nummer und den Reaktionen darauf haben sich die Grüne aus vielen Perspektiven disqualifiziert.

Die Show um Baerbock ist für die Grünen aus anderer Sicht ärgerlich: Sie hat auch die letzten Chancen auf Inhalte im Wahlkampf zunichte gemacht.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es ist klar, dass Baerbocks Fettnäpfchen  nicht mit den Maskendeals oder der Wirecardaffäre vergleichbar ist. Der gemeine Wähler hat aber ein mieses Langzeitgedächtnis. Die Auflagen verkauft man mit aktuellen "Skandalen".



Ja. Aber welche "Skandale" man macht ist, ist diesbezüglich egal. Und obwohl Spahn und Scheuer keine 5 m geradeaus gehen können, ohne schwerwiegendere Anlässe zu produzieren und man auch der gesamten restlichen Regierung quasi durchgängig schlechte Noten ausstellen muss, macht Springer aus ein paar Absätzen in einem Buch einer Kandidatin einer Oppositionspartei DIE WAHLENTSCHEIDUNG.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Genau der Meinung bin ich auch. An Stelle "Partei der Mitte" zu werden, sollten die Parteien die Interessen ihre Kliente richtig vertreten. Ich habe leiber paar bescheurter Mitglieder in der Werteunion bei der CDU, die kaum was zu sagen haben, als eine lautstarke AFD. Was die linken Fanatiker gegen rächts nicht verstehen, ist dass die bescheurten Leute sich nicht in der Luft auflösen. Es is besser sie als eine Randgruppe bei Konservativen zu tolerieren.



Du widersprichst dir selbst: Wenn die Parteien die Interessen ihrer Klientel konsequent vertreten würden, dann wäre die CDU entweder eine Volkspartei in der Mitte ODER eine völkische Partei weiter rechts. Stattdessen versucht sie aber beide Wähler an sich zu binden und duldet Vertreter beider Gruppierungen in ihren Reihen. Genauso wie die AFD formal alles vom konservativ-eurokritischen bis ins rechtsextreme abdecken möchte, auch wenn ihr nach 8 Jahren Aufklärung nur noch ein Teil davon geglaubt wird.
Und genau solche Kombinationen sind hochgefährlich. Denn man sieht den Wahlergebnissen nicht an, wer sie verursacht hat und überhaupt gibt es Wahlergebnisse nur alle vier Jahre. Die Balance innerhalb der Parteien stützt sich dagegen auf die Durchsetzungsfähigkeit der einzelnen Mitglieder und auf diffuse Meinungsbilder aus oftmals eher populistischen denn repräsentativen Umfragen. Da kann es dann ganz schnell mal passieren, dass die Stimmen von 20 Millionen Mitte-Wählern, die eigentlich Wirtschaftskumpel Laschet toll fanden, in Gesetzt von Faschistenlieblingen wie Maaßen münden. Würde sich die CDU von so etwas endlich mal hart abgrenzen und die Lügen der AFD als das klarstellen, was sie sind, anstatt bei jeder zweiten Gelegenheit anzubandeln, dann hätten wird das ganze Problem nicht. Rechts der CDU war es jahrelang je nach Extremismusgrad in Reps, NPD, DVU und anderen Kleinkram. Das war "Interessen der Klientel" richtig vertreten und führte dazu, dass extremistische Interessen meilenweit unter der 5%-Höhe blieben. Heute werden sie dagegen salonfähig gemacht, weil die größte Partei eben nicht in der Mitte bleibt, sondern ständig am rechten Rand flirtet.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Komme grade vom Training, klicke drauf, Schlagzeile lautet:
> _Habeck wird nicht kommen - denn zu diesen Grünen passt Baerbock doch ganz genau_



Stand jetzt:
"Deutsche Muslima will Astronautin werden: "Natürlich kann ich mit Kopftuch ins All fliegen"
"Ich Trittin, du Feind! Wie Polter-Grüne das Baerbock-Habeck-Projekt gefährden"
""Besten der Welt": Italiens legendäre Opa-Abwehr und der Beckenbauer-Vergleich"
Wenn der Focus überhaupt mal so etwas wie Politik irgend eine Bedeutung beimischt, geht es also schon wieder um die Causa Baerbock.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Online-Medien bedienen sich der Klicks. Wahrscheinlich hat sich keiner für den Arikel interessiert, deswegen ist er nach unten gerutscht.



Trash-Blätter treten breit, was die Leute hören wollen. Seriöser Journalismus fokussiert, was wichtig ist.



> Ich habe nicht behauptet, Taz wäre gegen die Grünen. Hoffgang & Co. meinten, es gebe eine regelrechte Hetze gegen die Grünen von den Medien und haben impliziert, es wäre zum Wohle von CDU.



Genau diesen Standpunkt vertritt die Taz seit Tagen. Und in dem weiter oben verlinkten Kommentar aus ihr beteiligt sie sich auch nicht an der Hetze gegen Baerbock, sondern analysiert dass Baerbocks Umgang mit selbiger ihr weiteren Erfolg ziemlich schwer machen wird. Was ja auch stimmt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Laschet will einen weiteren Lockdown verhindern.



Das ist so ähnlich wie "Wasser ist nass". Laschet wollte bislang jeden Lockdown verhindern. Man kann nicht einmal behaupten, dass er sich "bei jeder Gelegenheit" als "lockern, lockern, lockern"-Gebetsmühle gegen Söders "ich bin der Härteste" positioniert hat, weil Laschet ja auch abseits der wenigen Gelegenheiten quasi ständig mit der Message unterwegs war. (Nur nach Tönnies hat er mal 2-3 Wochen die Klappe gehalten.)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz aktuelles Beispiel: Luftfilter für Schulen.
> 16 Bundesländer, 16 Vorgehensweisen.
> Da könnte man sich als Ministerpräsident doch manchmal wissenschaftliche Beratung wünschen.



Ich habe nicht erst seit von der Leyen den Eindruck, dass "Berater" in der Politik überhaupt nicht mehr dazu deinen, auf Expertise zurückzugreifen (wann zeichnet sich die schon mal in den Verordnungen ab...), sondern entweder dazu Schuld abzuschieben ("aber selbst die Berater haben gesagt") oder aber um Konservatismus durch die Hintertür zu erzwingen, also wieder besseren Wissens und aller Offensichtlichkeit am Status Quo festzuhalten, weil man "erst einmal die Ergebnisse der Beratungskommission abwarten muss". Bei Pandemiefragen dauert dass dann so 2-3 Wochen, bis Feiertage/Ferienzeit vorbei ist (und sich die Belastung der Krankenhäuser verhundertfacht hat, was jeden Beratungsbedarf überflüssig macht), bei z.B. Klimawandel einige Jahrzehnte bis eine Lösung praktisch unmöglich und selbst abschwächende Maßnahmen unbezahlbar sind.
Aber man hat erfolgreich verhindert, dass man als Politiker sowas wie Änderungen einleiten und Zukunft gestalten muss.




RyzA schrieb:


> Vorteil wenn die Länder autonom entscheiden: man ist flexibler und kann dort eingreifen wo es auch wirklich nötig ist. Und je nach Situation/Gefahrenlage anders entscheiden.
> Nachteil: Es gibt mehr verschiedene Regeln. Was die Menschen zusätzlich irritiert.



Verpasst? Die Ausformung der Pandemiemaßnahmen läuft schon seit bald einem Jahr auf Kreisebene. Die entscheiden, "was" gemacht wird. Die Länder geben nur die Regeln vor, nach denen entschieden "wann" etwas unternommen werden muss. Und wieso ist es da nötig was zu tun, wenn 50 Baden-Würtemberger verrecken, aber nicht, wenn 200 NRWler umkippen? Wofür braucht man diese "Flexiblität"??



> Außerdem hat man dann das Gefühl das sich die Minister und Bundesregierung nicht einig sind.
> Dadurch entsteht ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem.



Die sind definitiv weder glaubwürdig noch sich einig. Die gesamte Coronapolitik, egal ob SPD oder CDU, ist geprägt von durchwurschteln und Lobby-Geschenken. Was rational im Falle einer Pandemie zu unternehmen wäre beziehungsweise an welchen Maßstäben sich Maßnahmen messen lassen müssen, steht teilweise schon seit Jahrzehnten fest und seit über einem Jahr auch konkret für Corona. Aber darauf achtet kein Politiker, weil effektive Pandemiebekämpfung eben nur vorgeblich, aber nicht tatsächlich Ziel der Sache ist. Die wirtschaftlichen Interessen verschiedener Branchen (je nach Politiker schwankend: Während Spahn Apotheker, Maskenhersteller & Co beschenkt, kümmert sich die SPD um Autohersteller) wiegen weitaus schwerer als die Gesundheit der Leute und deswegen erleben wir seit 18 Monaten ein Hick-Hack, in dem jeder gerade das vertritt, womit er glaubt, beim Wähler noch durchzukommen und bei seinen bestfriends am wenigsten Schaden anzurichten. Und weil jeder den Wähler etwas anders einschätzt und auch unterschiedliche Freunde hat, kommt man dabei eben zu unterschiedlichen Schlüssen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Den Satz von Laschet in deinem Sinne zu interpretieren ist nicht nur böswillig, es ist absurd und eine klare Lüge.
> Ich teile Laschets Ansicht nicht, aber wie wir in der Corona Krise gesehen haben, gab es eine Reihe von Wissenschaftlern, die Corona in Frage gestellt haben, insoweit schaue ich mir selber auch immer an, was ich als seriös einordnen kann und was nicht. Im Grunde genommen hat das Laschet gesagt, nichts anderes,



Ich will nicht sagen, dass Hoffgangs Interpretation die einzig wahre ist (auch wenn ich glaube, dass Laschets Team genug Profis enthält, um genau diesen "klingt auch für AFDler anschlussfähig"-Effekt gezielt einzubauen), aber deine Lesart ist einfach nur flasch. "Wir bilden einen Rat aus mehreren Wissenschaftlern, um das Spektrum der wissenschaftlichen Meinung abzubilden und eine zusammenfassende Entscheidungsgrundlage zu erhalten" ist doch genau der Mechanismus, der bislang in Kraft war. Und wenn eins an Laschet Statement eindeutig ist, dann ja wohl, dass er dieses bisherige Verfahren nicht will.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Womit sich Lachet hier aber sehr klar in große Gefahr begibt und wo dieses Thema dann wirklich hochkochen kann und wird ist, wenn er im Oktober, November Kanzler wird und er es mit seiner Corona Politik vergeigt, dann wird ihn das massiv einholen und das völlig zu recht. Meinetwegen kann er darüber auch stürzen,



WTF? Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass ein gewählter CDU-Kanzler über seine Politik stürzen könnte und fallen könnte? Das hat nichtmal bei 16 Jahren gesammelter Kohl-Verfehlungen geklappt. Wenn Laschet die Wahl gewinnt, dann sitzt er 4 Jahre auf dem Thron und dass er 2021 die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung genauso gefährdet hat, wie 2020, wird 2025 keine große Rolle mehr spielen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Hab ich doch beschrieben, sein Spruch darüber, dass Virologen ihm nicht sagen was er zu tun habe ist von April 2020 und offensichtlich hat Laschi seitdem wenig dazugelernt.



Hey: Er wurde seit einem Jahr nicht mehr in Schlachthöfen gesichtet!




Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist, dass Merz im Team von Laschet ist. Das bedeutet also für mich, dass Merz ein Ministerium unter Kanzler Laschet haben will und da er ja schon mal im Wirtschaftsministerium angeklopft hat, könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen.
> Altmaier kann ja schon nichts -- aber Merz?



Merz kann was. Genau das macht ihn weitaus bedenklicher als Altmaier, der hat halt nur seine Unterschrift unter Vorlagen aus den üblichen 3-4 Quellen setzt. Das ist so wie damals die Wahl zwischen Schröder und Stoiber. Der eine hatte politische (wenn auch nicht linguale) Komeptenzen, der andere war ein schleimiges Stück Dreck ohne Ambitionen außer es sich auf dem Posten gemütlich zu machen. Aber Stillstand ist eben noch weitaus besser als ein strammer Marsch in die falsche Richtung.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Seehofer hatte die Ambitionen, die breite Zustimmung gegen die Kanzlerin dagegen (glücklicherweise) nicht.



Seehofer hat sein Timing verkackt, er ist zu früh aus Bayern raus. Gegen Merkel hatte er keine Chance, aber er dachte die würde schneller von der Bühne verschwinden und da hat er sich in Position gebracht. Anfangs noch fleißig quergeschossen, sodass Söder & Co in der entstehenden Lücke nicht direkt nachwachsen können, aber das war nicht unbegrenzt möglich. Da sich in seinem Ressort auch keine Themen ergeben haben, mit denen er punkten konnte, ist er in der Versenkung verschwunden, ehe er nach oben durchstoßen konnte. Ich geb ihm noch eine Legislaturperiode, dann wird er entweder wie Stoiber, Öttinger, von der Leyen,... nach Brüssel abgeschoben oder er tritt von selbst mit Verweis aufs Alter einen Schritt kürzer.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Juli 2021)

Das ist hier heute viel zu friedlich!

Warum hacken alle auf  Baerbocks Buch rum und vergessen, dass der arme Armin auch eines geschrieben hat.
Also, von Mitarbeitern hat schreiben lassen, dafür dann Kohle kassiert. Als das publik wurde, hat er das Geld gespendet. Alles gut? Naja, dafür ne Spendenquittung bekommen und die dann bei der Steuer eingereicht... was man nicht tun sollte, außer man hat Bock auf Steuerhinterziehung.

Das ist in politischer Zeitrechnung prähistorisch, gibt aber Aufschluss darüber, warum die CDU sich beim Thema Baerbockbuch bedeckt hält und die Springer/Burdatruppen vorschickt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist hier heute viel zu friedlich!
> 
> Warum hacken alle auf  Baerbocks Buch rum und vergessen, dass der arme Armin auch eines geschrieben hat.
> Also, von Mitarbeitern hat schreiben lassen, dafür dann Kohle kassiert. Als das publik wurde, hat er das Geld gespendet. Alles gut? Naja, dafür ne Spendenquittung bekommen und die dann bei der Steuer eingereicht... was man nicht tun sollte, außer man hat Bock auf Steuerhinterziehung.
> ...


Wieder schön agitieren und Kamellen von vor 12 Jahren heraus kramen, die interessiert nur keinen, weil der Armin halt schlau genug ist, kein Buch zur Kanzlerkandidatur zu schreiben, im Gegensatz zu Anna Lena, die das noch unbedingt vor der Wahl platzieren wollte, mit dem sicheren Wissen als Kandidatin anzutreten, das alleine unterscheidet schon beide Bücher massiv.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2021)

Abgesehen davon ist Laschet wirklich eine sehr niedriger Maßstab. Ich glaube die meisten sind sich einig, dass er nicht erste Wahl als Kanzler ist.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Juli 2021)

@Don-71 

Könnte man so sehen, 12 Jahre her, Laschet hat seine Lektion gelernt.
Oder man denkt sich, mei der Trottel, der hatte doch schon seinen Steuerskandal, wie kann der so unfähig sein jetzt ins Van Laack Fettnäpfchen zu tappen.

Lernfähig kann sich der Armin ausm Lebenslauf auf jeden Fall mal streichen lassen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Juli 2021)

Casa Annalena wird lustiger:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybPxmawpLxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Es handelt sich um die Originalsendung, keine Interpretation der Springer-Presse etc. Da ist Krischer in Person präsent, sogar ein taz- Schreiber dabei, also objektiver geht es nicht aus der Sicht der Grünen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2021)

Ach, der Lanz.
Der traut sich ja nicht, Scholz und Tschentscher mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, der Lanz.
> Der traut sich ja nicht, Scholz und Tschentscher mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen.


Hat er doch gerade vor ein paar Wochen.
Das war die Sendung wo Scholz meinte "Ich werde Kanzler!" und Lanz ihn fragte ob da nicht etwas Größenwahn mit im Spiel ist.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat er doch gerade vor ein paar Wochen.
> Das war die Sendung wo Scholz meinte "Ich werde Kanzler!" und Lanz ihn fragte ob da nicht etwas Größenwahn mit im Spiel ist.


Sogar whataboutism funktioniert da nicht mehr


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat er doch gerade vor ein paar Wochen.
> Das war die Sendung wo Scholz meinte "Ich werde Kanzler!" und Lanz ihn fragte ob da nicht etwas Größenwahn mit im Spiel ist.


Nein. Es geht um die warburg Bank.
Scholz gibt nur das zu, was ermittelt wurde und Tschentscher sagt, dass er gar nichts wisse, obwohl er als damaliger finanzsenator natürlich über alles informiert war.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2021)

Das mit dem Buch ist schlicht und einfach kein Skandal und keiner außer dem Autor muss sich dafür rechtfertigen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2021)

Mal abgesehen davon dass man jetzt wieder über das Geschlechterbild von Scholz streiten könnte finde ich es doch positiv dass Scholz und Seehofer sich öffentlich darüber äußern dass sie die Diskussion zum Buch ebenfalls für übertrieben halten. (Beliebiger Googletreffer, ich hatte es ursprünglich über ÖR Radio gehört)








						Bundestagswahl 2021: Scholz und Seehofer nehmen Baerbock in Schutz
					

Der Ton vor der Bundestagswahl zwischen Grünen und CDU wird rauer. Zwei Konkurrenten von Annalena Baerbock halten die Kritik an der Kanzlerkandidatin für überzogen.




					www.fr.de
				



Ein bisschen Abstand zu "amerikanischen Verhältnissen" haben wir also doch noch.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2021)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Wie will der mit Putin reden?


----------



## hoffgang (8. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, so wie Schröder.
Wenn Laschet sich nicht mal in der Lage sieht AfD Kandidaten in der CDU zu maßregeln, dann ist das nur in Putins Interesse, d.h. Laschi sorgt schonmal für den Fall eines Misstrauensvotums vor. Schröder wird ja auch älter und wird nicht ewig Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender von Rosneft bleiben.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass man jetzt wieder über das Geschlechterbild von Scholz streiten könnte finde ich es doch positiv dass Scholz und Seehofer sich öffentlich darüber äußern dass sie die Diskussion zum Buch ebenfalls für übertrieben halten.


Es ist einfach jetzt zu sagen, die Diskussion sei übertrieben nachdem Springer & Co die Sau schon mehrmals auf Ecstasy durchs Dorf getrieben haben. Das ist wie der Versuch ein Dinopflaster auf einen offenen Oberschenkelhalsbruch zu kleben. Nette Geste, aber nicht mehr.

Die Kampagne der Bild läuft dagegen einfach weiter:








						Fehler zugegeben - Baerbock-Kehrtwende zu ihrem Abschreibe-Buch
					

Annalena Baerbock gibt plötzlich Fehler zu. Zuvor hatten Grüne von „Rufmord“ und „Dreckskampagne“ gesprochen.




					www.bild.de
				



Man beachte die gewählten Bilder von Krischer & Bütikofer. Was amerikanische Verhältnisse angeht ist der Springerverlag auf dem direkten Weg Richtung Fox News.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht sagt Laschet ja nichts in Thüringen weil er weiß wie es für AKK ausging...

Aber AKK hat jedenfalls was getan.


----------



## Bauchklatscher (8. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie will der mit Putin reden?


Am besten gar nicht, hoffentlich zieht er die Sanktions Daumenschrauben an.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. Juli 2021)

Es kann sein, dass Corona-Politik nochmals kurz vor den Wahlen an Bedeutung gewinnt:








						Delta lässt Briten-Inzidenz explodieren: 3 Zahlen zeigen, wie schlimm Lage wirklich ist
					

In Großbritannien steigen seit Wochen die Infektionszahlen. Die Werte sind mittlerweile wieder auf dem Niveau vom Januar. Aber ist die Lage damit wirklich genau so schlimm wie zu Beginn des Jahres? FOCUS Online macht den Check – und erklärt, was das für Deutschland bedeutet.




					www.focus.de
				




Engländer sind Versuchskaninchen , die uns 1-2 Monate voraus sind. Die Situation wird bei uns mit 4-6 Wochen Verzögerung eintreffen, vor allem durch die Reiserückkehrer. Diesmal sollte sich Spahn wirklich vorbereiten und ganz viel Werbung für die Impfkampagne machen.


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2021)

Das wird schneller gehen. Man muss nur sehen wie sehr Delta hier zunimmt. Wenn sie bei 90% ist, werden sich die Fallzahlen ebenso rapide erhöhen, wie bisher der Anteil von Delta.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass Corona-Politik nochmals kurz vor den Wahlen an Bedeutung gewinnt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe dadurch das wir keine EM mit diesen völlig unverantwortlichen Besuchszahlen hatten, unsere Club und Disko Szene ist zumindestens immer noch eingeschränkt und Konzerte gibt es auch noch nicht, das es wesentlich glimpflicher laufen wird, das mit den Urlaubsrückkehrern wird das größte Problem werden, ich bin gespannt wie es gelöst werden wird, wenn überhaupt.
Man kann nur warten und beobachten und weiter die Impfkampagne voran treiben.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2021)

Die Briten haben auch keine WM Spiele


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder schön agitieren und Kamellen von vor 12 Jahren heraus kramen, die interessiert nur keinen, weil der Armin halt schlau genug ist, kein Buch zur Kanzlerkandidatur zu schreiben, im Gegensatz zu Anna Lena, die das noch unbedingt vor der Wahl platzieren wollte, mit dem sicheren Wissen als Kandidatin anzutreten, das alleine unterscheidet schon beide Bücher massiv.



Also ich halte ja nicht viel von Baerbock, aber wenn sie mit vor ein zwei Jahren, als die Arbeiten an dem Buch begonnen haben dürften, nicht nur die Fertigstellung inklusive Corona-Vorausplanung sauber auf den Wahlkampfbeginn gelegt hat, sondern auch noch korrekt vorhergesagt, dass sie Spitzenkandidatin einer ein Reichweite zur Regierungsmehrheit stehenden Partei wird, dann sollte sie definitiv Kanzlerin werden. Niemand kann so gute Politik für die Zukunft machen wie jemand, der sie so präzise vorraussagen kann.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass man jetzt wieder über das Geschlechterbild von Scholz streiten könnte finde ich es doch positiv dass Scholz und Seehofer sich öffentlich darüber äußern dass sie die Diskussion zum Buch ebenfalls für übertrieben halten. (Beliebiger Googletreffer, ich hatte es ursprünglich über ÖR Radio gehört)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Berichterstattung richtig deute, dann wurden beide ausdrücklich gefragt, was sie von der Skandalisierung halten. Dass sie bei der Gelegenheit nicht versucht haben, nachzutreten, kann man ebensogut als Professionalität wie als Nettigkeit deuten. Löblich wäre es gewesen, wenn sie solche Statements von sich aus abgegeben haben, wozu im Zeitalter sozialer Medien mehr als genug Zeit war, dass haben sie aber nicht. Sondern sich zurückgelehnt und (zustimmend?) zugeguckt, wie eine Konkurrenten nieder gemacht wird. Auf die Frage "sollte man auf am Boden liegende noch eintreten?" mit "Nein" zu antworten ist das Minimum, keine Kür.




seahawk schrieb:


> Das wird schneller gehen. Man muss nur sehen wie sehr Delta hier zunimmt. Wenn sie bei 90% ist, werden sich die Fallzahlen ebenso rapide erhöhen, wie bisher der Anteil von Delta.



Ich wills hier nicht weiter ausführen, weil ein vergleichbares Post im Nachbarthread zum Thema "impfen" gerade als "nicht Topic genug" gelöscht wurde und Covid19 hier wegen einem kleinen Kreis von Leuten allgemein nicht diskutiert werden kann, aber: Der Anteil hat damit nichts zu tun, es geht nur um die absolut Zahlen. Ob man zwischen tausend Delta-Fälle noch 3000 Alpha streut und damit 25% Anteil hat oder, ob es nur die tausend Delta-Fälle und somit 100% gibt, ist Delta egal. Was zählt und sich auswirkt: Es gibt 1000 Delta-Fälle und beim vorherschenden Niveau von Schutzmaßnahmen (hallo da unten, liebes Niveau) ist R für Delta deutlich über 1. Es ist schon lange losgegangen, das Wachstum ist seit Wochen exponentiell, das Impfen beschleunigt sich nicht mehr/kann das Rennen nicht mehr gewinnen und die einzige Frage ist somit noch, ob wir diesmal harte Maßnahmen durchführen um einen Zuwachs von 100 auf 1000 Fälle zu verhindern, oder ob wir wieder warten, bis wir harte Maßnahmen machen müssen, um einen Zuwachs von 100000 auf 1000000 zu verhindern. Epidemologisch ist das nämlich beides einfach nur eine Verzehnfachung mit entsprechender Laufzeit*R, sozial gibt es aber einen großen Unterschied, wie viele Menschen bis zum ergreifen der Maßnahmen schon betroffen waren.

Die Schätzung mit der Wahl könnte aber hinkommen. Das sommerliche Wetter bremst etwas, das heißt es dürfte bis weit in den August dauern, vielleicht sogar September, ehe die Inzidenzen wieder deutlich über dem Niveau des sogenannten "Tals" zwischen Welle 2 und 3 liegen werden.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dadurch das wir keine EM mit diesen völlig unverantwortlichen Besuchszahlen hatten, unsere Club und Disko Szene ist zumindestens immer noch eingeschränkt und Konzerte gibt es auch noch nicht, das es wesentlich glimpflicher laufen wird, das mit den Urlaubsrückkehrern wird das größte Problem werden, ich bin gespannt wie es gelöst werden wird, wenn überhaupt.
> Man kann nur warten und beobachten und weiter die Impfkampagne voran treiben.



Delta ist im Land, R ist >>1, Ende der Geschichte. Urlaubsrückkehrer werden nur eine Rolle spielen, weil sich Leute im Urlaub in der Regel noch unvorsichtiger verhalten und vor allem ganz andere Orte aufsuchen, sich also bunter mischen. Aber ob dieser Urlaub im Ausland oder hier stattfindet, wird keinen prinzipiellen Unterschied mehr machen. Die Unterscheidung zwischen "Variantengebieten" und "Hochinzidienzgebieten" ist einer der wenigen wissenschaftlich fundierten Teile der Corona-Politik und Grenzüberschreitungen sind nur zwischen Gebieten ein Problem, die sich gemäß eines von beiden Risikofaktoren deutlich unterscheiden. Aber ob man im Moment in Deutschland oder in Italien ist, ist egal, und damit auch, ob man aus dem einen ins andere zurückkehrt. Entweder man hat Abstände eingehalten oder (typischerweise) eben nicht.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich halte ja nicht viel von Baerbock, aber wenn sie mit vor ein zwei Jahren, als die Arbeiten an dem Buch begonnen haben dürften, nicht nur die Fertigstellung inklusive Corona-Vorausplanung sauber auf den Wahlkampfbeginn gelegt hat, sondern auch noch korrekt vorhergesagt, dass sie Spitzenkandidatin einer ein Reichweite zur Regierungsmehrheit stehenden Partei wird, dann sollte sie definitiv Kanzlerin werden. Niemand kann so gute Politik für die Zukunft machen wie jemand, der sie so präzise vorraussagen kann.


Nur das ihr Verhalten nicht so gut ankommt... das konnte sie wohl nicht vorraussagen.
Erstmal das mit ihren Nebeneinkünften welche sie zuerst 2 Jahre nicht gemeldet hat. 
Bei der Höhe kann man das eigentlich gar nicht vergessen.
Dann frage ich mich wozu Politiker einen Corona-Bonus bekommen sollen?
Und dann noch das mit ihren Buch. Der blöde Spruch "Niemand schreibt ein Buch allein" hat es auch nicht besser gemacht.  Ich habe das letztens bei Markus Lanz gesehen...da haben sie die fast 1:1 kopierten Passagen gegenübergestellt. Dreister geht´s gar nicht. Auch wenn das Buch nicht besonders wichtig ist hinterlässt das einen faden Beigeschmack. Deswegen sind die Grünen in den Umfragen auch wieder gesunken.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei der Höhe kann man das eigentlich gar nicht vergessen.


Was ist das? 5% von ihrem Gehalt?


RyzA schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich wozu Politiker einen Corona-Bonus bekommen sollen?


Eigentlich bekommen bestimmte Positionen in den Parteien ein Gehalt und das bekommen die Vorsitzenden der Grünen halt nicht. Außerdem geht es um Weihnachtsgeld das abgerechnet wurde wie es letztes Jahr quasi jeder von uns gemacht hat.
Und nochmal sie hat Zahlungen *DER EIGENEN PARTEI* bei der *BUNDESTAGSVERWALTUNG* nicht gemeldet, das ist so als sagst du deinen Eltern nicht, dass Oma dir nen 5er zugesteckt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das ihr Verhalten nicht so gut ankommt... das konnte sie wohl nicht vorraussagen.
> Erstmal das mit ihren Nebeneinkünften welche sie zuerst 2 Jahre nicht gemeldet hat.
> Bei der Höhe kann man das eigentlich gar nicht vergessen.
> Dann frage ich mich wozu Politiker einen Corona-Bonus bekommen sollen?
> Und dann noch das mit ihren Buch. Der blöde Spruch "Niemand schreibt ein Buch allein" hat es auch nicht besser gemacht.  Ich habe das letztens bei Markus Lanz gesehen...da haben sie die fast 1:1 kopierten Passagen gegenübergestellt. Dreister geht´s gar nicht. Auch wenn das Buch nicht besonders wichtig ist hinterlässt das einen faden Beigeschmack. Deswegen sind die Grünen in den Umfragen auch wieder gesunken.



Ließ mein Post nochmal und denk dir ein paar Sarkasmus-Tags dazu  .


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Das Problem bei Baerbock sind doch nicht die einzelnen Sachen, sondern alle zusammen und das sie so schön hintereinander herauskommen.
Jede einzelne Sache für sich, wäre längst vergessen und vom Tisch, aber wenn man für die Grünen antritt und Teile der Partei nunmal in Moralität baden, kommt es nicht gut, wenn es eine ganze Kette von "kleinen" Ereignissen gibt, die ein sagen wir mal etwas ungutes Licht auf die Kandidatin werfen und damit dann auch das Schild Moralität, das sich Teile der Partei so gerne umhängen.
Hier liegt doch das Problem und auch teilweise wie damit von grüner Wahlkampfteam-Seite umgegangen wurde.

Dazu wird Baerbock als Frau halt auch mit der derzeitigen Kanzlerin verglichen, der so etwas nie passiert ist, noch werden wird. Eins ist bei Angela Merkel in Stein gemeißelt, das ihr mehr als 90% der Bevölkerung zurecht abnehmen, völlig immung gegen jede Art von Korruption, Selbstbereicherung und Selbstbeweihräucherung zu sein.

Es ist einfach die Gemengelage und die Zeitpunkte, die Baerbock völlig auf den falschen Fuss erwischt haben.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das ihr Verhalten nicht so gut ankommt... das konnte sie wohl nicht vorraussagen.
> Erstmal das mit ihren Nebeneinkünften welche sie zuerst 2 Jahre nicht gemeldet hat.
> Bei der Höhe kann man das eigentlich gar nicht vergessen.
> Dann frage ich mich wozu Politiker einen Corona-Bonus bekommen sollen?
> Und dann noch das mit ihren Buch. Der blöde Spruch "Niemand schreibt ein Buch allein" hat es auch nicht besser gemacht.  Ich habe das letztens bei Markus Lanz gesehen...da haben sie die fast 1:1 kopierten Passagen gegenübergestellt. Dreister geht´s gar nicht. Auch wenn das Buch nicht besonders wichtig ist hinterlässt das einen faden Beigeschmack. Deswegen sind die Grünen in den Umfragen auch wieder gesunken.


Gesunken ist man primär durch die Art wie man damit umging. Anstatt es zuzugeben und sich zu entschuldigen wurden Schuldige gesucht. Das ist für eine Partei, die hohe moralische Standards vertritt und zurecht einfordert, ein Problem. Und die Angriffe auf die Presse inkl. linker Medien wie der TAZ wird man im Wahlkampf böse bezahlen. 

Am Ende wurde man auf das Niveau einer normalen Partei mit einer typischen Politikerin als Kandidatin eingeschrumpft.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wills hier nicht weiter ausführen, weil ein vergleichbares Post im Nachbarthread zum Thema "impfen" gerade als "nicht Topic genug" gelöscht wurde und Covid19 hier wegen einem kleinen Kreis von Leuten allgemein nicht diskutiert werden kann, aber: Der Anteil hat damit nichts zu tun, es geht nur um die absolut Zahlen. Ob man zwischen tausend Delta-Fälle noch 3000 Alpha streut und damit 25% Anteil hat oder, ob es nur die tausend Delta-Fälle und somit 100% gibt, ist Delta egal. Was zählt und sich auswirkt: Es gibt 1000 Delta-Fälle und beim vorherschenden Niveau von Schutzmaßnahmen (hallo da unten, liebes Niveau) ist R für Delta deutlich über 1. Es ist schon lange losgegangen, das Wachstum ist seit Wochen exponentiell, das Impfen beschleunigt sich nicht mehr/kann das Rennen nicht mehr gewinnen und die einzige Frage ist somit noch, ob wir diesmal harte Maßnahmen durchführen um einen Zuwachs von 100 auf 1000 Fälle zu verhindern, oder ob wir wieder warten, bis wir harte Maßnahmen machen müssen, um einen Zuwachs von 100000 auf 1000000 zu verhindern. Epidemologisch ist das nämlich beides einfach nur eine Verzehnfachung mit entsprechender Laufzeit*R, sozial gibt es aber einen großen Unterschied, wie viele Menschen bis zum ergreifen der Maßnahmen schon betroffen waren.
> 
> Die Schätzung mit der Wahl könnte aber hinkommen. Das sommerliche Wetter bremst etwas, das heißt es dürfte bis weit in den August dauern, vielleicht sogar September, ehe die Inzidenzen wieder deutlich über dem Niveau des sogenannten "Tals" zwischen Welle 2 und 3 liegen werden.


Ich glaube wir betrachten das nur von unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln. Das expoentielle Wachstum von Delta hat bereits begonnen, aktuell "versteckt" es sich noch im prozentualen Anteil der Infektionen.  Und ich glaube nicht, dass es bis September dauert. In Spanien sehen wir eine Erhöhung der Infektionszahlen um Faktor 3-5 in einer Woche. (R-Faktor für Delta wird ja auf 6 geschätzt)


----------



## compisucher (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Baerbock sind doch nicht die einzelnen Sachen, sondern alle zusammen und das sie so schön hintereinander herauskommen.
> Es ist einfach die Gemengelage und die Zeitpunkte, die Baerbock völlig auf den falschen Fuss erwischt haben.


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich sehr lange geglaubt hatte, dass das Land sich in Wechselstimmung befindet und war hocherfreut, als sich die positive Stimmungslage nach der Nominierung von Baerbock einstellte.

Alleinig aus dem Grund, dass ich davor das Gefühl hatte, die Grünen wären transparenter und hätten nicht so viel Sch... am Fuss.
Denn sieht man mal von Merkel ab, die ich immer noch schätze, hat sich bei mir im Kopf die CDU/CSU als bürgerfremde, selbstbereichernde und korrupte Politikerblase manifestiert.
Über die SPD denke ich im Übrigen das Gleiche, eher noch schlimmer.
Die sind ja nicht ein Mal in der Lage, eine im internationalen Vergleich als Kleinstadt zu bezeichnendes Berlin zu regieren. diese komische Bande steht m. M. zu recht bei unter 10% Zustimmung.

Aber, und du hast es richtig beschrieben, werter Don-71, die Summe an Kleinigkeiten und insbesondere die hilflose Reaktion darauf erschüttert mich.
Natürlich ist mir klar, dass einige Mainstreammedien da sehr bewußt Stimmung machen

Aber, die Kür von Baerbock (oder Habeck) war ja schon Monate, fast Jahre voraus klare Sache.
Da sind all die Heerscharen von Beratern unfähig, 
die Finanzlage der Kandidaten zu checken?
den bescheuerten Lebenslauf zu scannen?
das "Sachbuch" mal einem guten Lektor vorzulegen?
Das ist strategisches Versagen einer ganzen Partei...

Die Quittung liegt nun vor.
Gestern im Radio bei BR24 gehört:
Wechselstimmung in der Bevölkerung ist weg.
Beliebtheitswerte von Baerbock ist unter der rheinischen Frohnatur Laschet und noch unter Wirecard-Scholz.

Sauber gemacht. 

Also bekommen wir mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit weitere 4 Jahre CDU-Stasis/Stillstand,
es wird weiterhin Lobbyiert, was nur geht und wir dürfen uns weiterhin über Spitzenrepräsentanten wie
Scheuer oder Glöckner erfreuen.

Bananenrepublik, mehr sach ich nicht...


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2021)

Die Fehler sind eine Sache, die Reaktion ist das Problem. Fehler macht jeder, aber die Grünen waren tief empört, dass jemand die Fehler aufgriff. Für eine Partei, die z.B. gegen Spahn so hart angreift, ist das nur peinlich.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juli 2021)

Jaaa, da ist eine gewisse Selbstherrlichkeit erkennbar...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach die Gemengelage und die Zeitpunkte, die Baerbock völlig auf den falschen Fuss erwischt haben.


Es ist die Sache, dass man bei den Grünen genauer hinguckt. Gleiche Bewertung für alle gilt nicht. 
Wie die Sache mit den Weihnachtsgeld an die Bundestagsverwaltung, das ist so schädlich weil viele Bürger so DUMM sind und denken das sei Steuerhinterziehung etc und wirklich zu blöd sind zu verstehen, dass das kein Problem ist. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Jaaa, da ist eine gewisse Selbstherrlichkeit erkennbar...


Wenn Laschet Kanzler wird kann man für zukünftige Wahlkämpfe nur noch eins schließen:
Der öffentliche Diskurs ist kaputt, man muss sich in Zukunft davor hüten den Wähler auch nur im Ansatz die Wahrheit zu erzählen und zukünftige Wahlkämpfe müssen schmutziger geführt werden als je zuvor.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Laschet Kanzler wird kann man für zukünftige Wahlkämpfe nur noch eins schließen:
> Der öffentliche Diskurs ist kaputt, man muss sich in Zukunft davor hüten den Wähler auch nur im Ansatz die Wahrheit zu erzählen und zukünftige Wahlkämpfe müssen schmutziger geführt werden als je zuvor.


Das ist Blödsinn!

Und wie du siehst, an deinen Vorpostern, stehe ich ja nun mit meiner Beschreibung und Meinung wirklich nicht alleine da.


compisucher schrieb:


> Also bekommen wir mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit weitere 4 Jahre CDU-Stasis/Stillstand,
> es wird weiterhin Lobbyiert, was nur geht und wir dürfen uns weiterhin über Spitzenrepräsentanten wie
> Scheuer oder Glöckner erfreuen.


Abwarten und Tee trinken.
Die CDU kann nun nicht alleine regieren und ganz ehrlich wenn man immer so viel am Personal der CDU auszusetzen hat, hätte ich gerne mal Alternativen?!
Also mir ist ein Scheuer oder eine Klöckner hundertmal lieber(das ist kein Scherz) als z.B bei der SPD Esken, Borjans, Kühnert und Mützenich, das ist für mich ein absolut kompletter Alptraum. Bei der SPD kann man außer Scholz und Heil und unsere Justizminsterin, wirklich absolut niemand mehr ernst nehmen (abgesehen von ein paar Landesfürsten). Bei den Grünen gibt es 4 Leute die m.A. nach was drauf haben, danach wird es auch ziemlich dünn, die FDP ist bei mir schon seit 2009 völlig unten durch, aber Lindner und Kubicki haben das nochmal nach unten potenziert, ich will keinen von denen in ministeraler Verantwortung sehen.
Insoweit kann man gerne über das Personal der Union maulen, ich finde nur das es bei anderen Parteien noch düsterer aussieht.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also mir ist ein Scheuer


Also alleine diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich für jeden politischen Diskurs mit Menschen die mehr geschafft haben als die Grundschule. 

Wie wäre es wenn die Union ALLE Verfehlungen Scheuers aus ihrer Parteikasse zahlt? 
Ich hab keine Lust für diese Vollversager die ihr ins Parlament schickt auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen. 
Dafür zahle ich für alle Verfehlungen Baerbocks welche den Steuerzahler belastet haben. 
Ups das sind ja keine.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also alleine diese Aussage disqualifiziert dich für jeden politischen Diskurs mit Menschen die mehr geschafft haben als die Grundschule.


So verschieden können Meinungen sein!
Wer einen Mützenich mit seiner Agenda gegen die Bundeswehr unterstützt und nicht in der Lage ist, zu abstrahieren,  was eine Esken, Borjans und Kühnert in einem Ministeramt diesem Land antuen könnten, hat nicht mal den Kindergarten geschafft!


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Laschet Kanzler wird kann man für zukünftige Wahlkämpfe nur noch eins schließen:
> Der öffentliche Diskurs ist kaputt, man muss sich in Zukunft davor hüten den Wähler auch nur im Ansatz die Wahrheit zu erzählen und zukünftige Wahlkämpfe müssen schmutziger geführt werden als je zuvor.


Hätten die Grünen die Wahrheit erzählt, hätten Sie das Problem nicht.  Das waren klassische Eigentore.

Mich ärgert das maßlos, weil in der zweiten Reihe bei den Grünen echt gute Arbeit gemacht wird. Özdemir beindruckt mich extrem bei seinen Interviews als "Schattenverkehrsminister". Er ist informiert, er besucht die Autoindustrie, er spricht mit den Leuten und er ist extrem pragmatisch. Er kennt die Unterschiede zwischen einer Planfeststellung und einer Plangenehmigung und kann das sogar erklären.

Geil finde ich auch, seine Position zu Türkischen Nationalisten.









						Cem Özdemir über Angriff auf Erk Acarer: „Rote Linie längst überschritten“
					

Türkische Faschos fühlten sich hierzulande pudelwohl, sagt Cem Özdemir. Für den regimekritischen Journalisten Erk Acarer hätte es noch schlimmer kommen können.




					taz.de


----------



## compisucher (9. Juli 2021)

Die zufällige Auswahl von Scheuer und Klöckner als aus meiner Sicht Negativbeispiele für Bundesminister ist zunächst unabhängig vom Parteibuch. Hätte auch Giffey (zum Glück jetzt weg) oder den farblosen Maas benennen können.
Deine Benennung jener Personen aus der SPD Ecke kann ich persönlich folgen , halte diese für ebenso ungeeignet, jedoch haben diese bisher kein Bundesministerium geleitet.
Im Prinzip beschreibst du mit deiner Auswahl das Kernproblem:
Es gibt im Moment nicht all zu viele Geeignete, die dann  auch noch mit dem Attribut "integer" versehen werden können.
Mit der prinzipiellen Sachpolitik und eines starken korrigierenden Koalitionspartners (z. B. dann grün) an der Seite habe ich mit der CDU inhaltlich auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So verschieden können Meinungen sein!


Nochmal:
Warum soll ich für die ********************* zahlen die dieser Vollversager von Andi B Scheuer(t) versaut hat? 

Der Mensch gehört einfach in Haft.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juli 2021)

@Sparanus:
Ich denke, es ist ja unbestritten, dass Scheuer jener Minister ist, der bisher in solitärer Entscheidung den größten Fiskusschaden aller Minister bisher in der Republik verursacht hat. Selbst die SZ summiert "Seinen" Steuerschaden auf in Summe (Maut war ja nicht alles) auf ca. 1,5-2 Mrd. €.
Viel schlimmer ist/war jedoch sein gnadenloser Lobbyismus in Richtung Verbrenner und er hat die deutsche Autoindustrie in die Irre geführt. Der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden, dass unser Exportstar nun hinterherhinkt, kann man im Moment noch gar nicht abschätzen.

Dem Don.71 mag es ja auch in seinem Vergleich darum gegangen sein, dass er im anderen Lager noch größere Nuschen erkennt.
Dem kann man durchaus zustimmen, ändert aber nix an dem Versagen von Scheuer, der alleinig wg. der Postenverteilung an die CSU und dem Protektismus von Söder und Seehofer noch auf dem Stuhl sitzt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dem Don.71 mag es ja auch in seinem Vergleich darum gegangen sein, dass er im anderen Lager noch größere Nuschen erkennt.


Ich denke es ist sehr bezeichnend, dass er grad Scheuer nennt. 

Natürlich nennt er nicht den Minister der sich im Kabinett als moralisch sehr groß und als sehr ehrlicher Mensch gezeigt hat. Gerd Müller, CSU. 
Oder AKK die ich menschlich nicht so schätze wie Müller aber für eine gute Ministerin und Chefin halte. 

Ups Don hab ja sogar 2 Unionspolitiker als Vorbilder genannt. Aber ich hasse die Union doch.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist sehr bezeichnend, dass er grad Scheuer nennt.
> 
> Natürlich nennt er nicht den Minister der sich im Kabinett als moralisch sehr groß und als sehr ehrlicher Mensch gezeigt hat. Gerd Müller, CSU.
> Oder AKK die ich menschlich nicht so schätze wie Müller aber für eine gute Ministerin und Chefin halte.
> ...


Lesen kannst du?
Compisucher hat Scheuer und Klöckner genannt und darauf habe ich geantwortet, deine Unterstellungen sind lächerlich, lese den Thread Strang und du wirst es selber merken.
Das es bessere Minister im Kabinett als Scheuer oder eine Klöckner auch von Unionsseite gibt ist wohl selbsterklärend.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Bessere Minister ist ne Untertreibung.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bessere Minister ist ne Untertreibung.


Klar, du musst das letzte Wort haben, obwohl du mit deinem Post 1474 komplett in die Grütze gegriffen hast und mir einfach Dinge unterstellt hast, die komplett erfunden sind.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

War klar, dass du nur meine Person und nicht meine Argumente angreifst. Wie so oft


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> War klar, dass du nur meine Person und nicht meine Argumente angreifst. Wie so oft


Wie soll ich Argumente angreifen, die es in dem Strang nicht gibt, weil du den Strang nicht richtig gelesen hast?
Ich verteidige mich doch argumentativ nicht gegen erfundene Unterstellungen, die einfach aus einem Fehler deiner Person entspringen.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juli 2021)

Ihr zwei könntet euch ja wieder lieb haben, wenn der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner wäre, 
dass die aktuelle Besetzung der Bundesminister qualitativ noch Luft nach oben hat...


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie die Sache mit den Weihnachtsgeld an die Bundestagsverwaltung, das ist so schädlich weil viele Bürger so DUMM sind und denken das sei Steuerhinterziehung etc und wirklich zu blöd sind zu verstehen, dass das kein Problem ist.


Auch wenn das keine Steuerhinterziehung ist, ist es nicht korrekt verlaufen.
Und auf die Frage ob sie ihren Corona-Bonus spenden würde hat sie gleich mit nein geantwortet.
Macht keinen guten Eindruck sowas. Erstmal hat die genug Kohle und dann frage ich mich wie gesagt ernsthaft wozu Politiker sowas überhaupt bekommen. Der kleine Mann versteht sowas nicht.


----------



## Bauchklatscher (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Baerbock sind doch nicht die einzelnen Sachen, sondern alle zusammen und das sie so schön hintereinander herauskommen.


Vielleicht sehe ich das als Mitglied der Grünen ja durchaus mit einer nicht abzustreitenden Voreingenommenheit, aber unter dem Strich ist nichts herausgekommen, was man bei anderen Politikern nicht auch hervorkramen könnte und deren Karrieren deutlich wenige beschädigt hatte.

Kleine Ungenauigkeiten im Lebenslauf und ein Buch, welches ähnliche Formulierungen wie aus anderen Büchern und Artikeln enthält. Ein Buch ist wegen teilweiser ähnlicher Formulierungen kein Plagiat.
Schließlich ist es keine Doktorarbeit.

Welche Politiker haben wir in Deutschland eigentlich, die beliebt, intelligent, redegewandt und moralisch einwandfrei sind? Ich sehe auf lange Sicht nichts was mich überzeugt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also mir ist ein Scheuer oder eine Klöckner hundertmal lieber(das ist kein Scherz) als z.B bei der SPD Esken, Borjans, Kühnert und Mützenich, das ist für mich ein absolut kompletter Alptraum. Bei der SPD kann man außer Scholz und Heil und unsere Justizminsterin, wirklich absolut niemand mehr ernst nehmen (abgesehen von ein paar Landesfürsten). Bei den Grünen gibt es 4 Leute die m.A. nach was drauf haben, danach wird es auch ziemlich dünn, die FDP ist bei mir schon seit 2009 völlig unten durch, aber Lindner und Kubicki haben das nochmal nach unten potenziert, ich will keinen von denen in ministeraler Verantwortung sehen.
> Insoweit kann man gerne über das Personal der Union maulen, ich finde nur das es bei anderen Parteien noch düsterer aussieht.


Aber selbst in der Union gibt es doch besseres Personal als der Scheuer oder die Klöckner, oder?
Die meisten haben wohl keine Lust den Ministerposten zu machen, da du bei sowas eh immer nur verlieren aber selten was gewinnen kannst.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und auf die Frage ob sie ihren Corona-Bonus spenden würde hat sie gleich mit nein geantwortet.


Hast du deinen gespendet? Ich hab das jedenfalls nicht getan.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du deinen gespendet? Ich hab das jedenfalls nicht getan.


Erstmal habe ich weniger bekommen und zweitens auch insgesamt deutlich weniger Geld.
Es wäre als Spitzenpolitkerin auf jeden Fall ein gutes Zeichen gewesen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Bauchklatscher schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehe ich das als Mitglied der Grünen ja durchaus mit einer nicht abzustreitenden Voreingenommenheit, aber unter dem Strich ist nichts herausgekommen, was man bei anderen Politikern nicht auch hervorkramen könnte und deren Karrieren deutlich wenige beschädigt hatte.


Das bestreite ich in keinster Weise.
Aber du hast meinen Post schon ganz gelesen?

Ich versuche ja zu erklären warum es so ist und bin ja nicht der einzige, der es so sieht.
Es geht um ein ganzes Bündel, vor allen dingen der moralische Anspruch, mit denen Teile der Grünen Partei immer wieder auftreten  und an denen messen euch halt Gegener auch teilweise "hämisch".
Dazu kommt der Umgang mit allen diesen Kleinigkeiten und als erstes mal auf die anderen zu schießen, als vielleicht den Fehler bei sich selber zu suchen, Compisucher hat m.A. nach die Fehler und vor allen dingen mangelnde Professionalität des Teams hervorragend herausgearbeitet. In der Freien Wirtschaftwären da Köpfe gerollt, bei so einer "Vorstellung" und mangelhaft vorbereiteten Kampagne.


Bauchklatscher schrieb:


> Welche Politiker haben wir in Deutschland eigentlich, die beliebt, intelligent, redegewandt und moralisch einwandfrei sind? Ich sehe auf lange Sicht nichts was mich überzeugt.


Die aktuelle Kanzlerin und das ist nicht subjektiv, sondern durch jahrzehntelange Umfragen und gewonene Wahlen eher ein Fakt.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2021)

Der Witz ist je eben dass die Grünen kaum Nebeneinkünfte beziehen:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Und jetzt will man ihnen noch einen Strick daraus drehen dass sie ihre Diäten tatsächlich benötigen statt lieber von Lobbygeld zu leben.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber selbst in der Union gibt es doch besseres Personal als der Scheuer oder die Klöckner, oder?
> Die meisten haben wohl keine Lust den Ministerposten zu machen, da du bei sowas eh immer nur verlieren aber selten was gewinnen kannst.


Habe ich doch schon gesagt, das ist selbsterklärend, ich habe die Namen nur wiederholt, weil sie Compisucher in den Ring geworfen hat und es gibt halt Gestalten bei anderen Parteien, die mich noch mehr abschrecken, mehr wollte ich nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und es gibt halt Gestalten bei anderen Parteien, die mich noch mehr abschrecken, mehr wollte ich nicht ausdrücken.


Und bei mir ist Scheuer und Klöckner einfach nicht zu toppen, egal welche andere Partei.
Ich reicht es ja inzwischen, dass da Leute sind, die es wenigstens  nicht verkacken. Kompetenz kriegst man ja eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und jetzt will man ihnen noch einen Strick daraus drehen dass sie ihre Diäten tatsächlich benötigen statt lieber von Lobbygeld zu leben.


Darum geht es doch gar nicht!
Es geht um die Moralität, die Teile der Grünen Partei vor sich hertragen und dann um *mehrere* kleine Ausrutscher, die man völlig unprofessionell handhabt. Und warum man einen Lebenslauf *mehrmals* verbessern muss, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und bei mir ist Scheuer und Klöckner einfach nicht zu toppen, egal welche andere Partei.
> Ich reicht es ja inzwischen, dass da Leute sind, die es wenigstens nicht verkacken. Kompetenz kriegst man ja eh nicht mehr.


Tja da habe ich halt eine andere Meinung und da kommen wir auch nicht zusammen, für mich sind Esken, Borjans, Kühnert, Mützenich, Lindner oder Kubicki halt wesentlich schlimmer. (Punkt)


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn das keine Steuerhinterziehung ist, ist es nicht korrekt verlaufen.
> Und auf die Frage ob sie ihren Corona-Bonus spenden würde hat sie gleich mit nein geantwortet.
> Macht keinen guten Eindruck sowas. Erstmal hat die genug Kohle und dann frage ich mich wie gesagt ernsthaft wozu Politiker sowas überhaupt bekommen. Der kleine Mann versteht sowas nicht.


Sie verkörpert die modernen Grünen, nicht die richtigen, angestammten Grüne. Das sind Heuchler, die denken, man lebe grüner, gesünder und klimaneutraler, indem man noch mehr Müll druch Verschwendung und zu viel Transport verursacht, Avocados als Zusatz zu allem haben muss, nichts spendet etc. Das sind eigentlich CDU-Überläufer im gut bürgerlichen Millieu fern von den Problemen einfacher Leute. Ihr Leben ist meist durch die Partei und das Erbe der Erben+kinderlosen Tanten/Onkeln finanziert. Sie mussten nie richtig arbeiten und sich im freien Markt beweisen, deswegen sind sie so dogmatisch und realitätsfern. Es fängt bei ihr an und endet bei Luisa Neubauer oder wie sie alle heißen.
Ich behaupte mal, ich lebe grüner als 90% aller neuen Grünen, obwohl ich sehr konservativ eingestellt bin. Es liegt bei so wenig Online-Bestellungen, unnötigen Fahrten, kein Plastikmüll, weniger Elektrizitätsverbrauch etc. wie möglich bis zum Wissen, das das Trinkwasser das eigentich wertvollste Gut ist, das wir haben.

Zurück zum Thema, sie wurde entblößt, für wer sie ist: Eine hohle Kunstfigur. Ich würde Özdemir oder Habeck blind wählen gehen, wenn ich ein Grüner wäre.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja da habe ich halt eine andere Meinung und da kommen wir auch nicht zusammen, für mich sind Esken, Borjans, Kühnert, Mützenich, Lindner oder Kubicki halt wesentlich schlimmer. (Punkt)


Esken oder Bojans streben ja kein Ministerposten an. Kühnert würde wohl gerne mal Kanzler werden, aber eher im nächsten Leben und wenn die Union eine Koalition mit der FDP eingehen wird -- ob jetzt zum Jahresende oder später -- wirst du dich damit anfreunden müssen, dass der FDP chef einen Posten im Kabinett haben will.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> wie möglich bis zum Wissen, das das Trinkwasser das eigentich wertvollste Gut ist, das wir haben.


Meiner Meinung nach ist Zeit das wertvollste Gut, das wir haben, denn Zeit lässt sich durch absolut nichts ersetzen.
Ich muss mir nur meine Kinder anschauen, die inzwischen erwachsen sind.


----------



## Eckism (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du deinen gespendet? Ich hab das jedenfalls nicht getan.


What? Warum hab ich keinen bekommen? Frechheit...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> What? Warum hab ich keinen bekommen? Frechheit...


Red mit deinem Arbeitgeber


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht!


Doch, genau darum geht es wenn man von Grünen fordert genau so Bezüge Medienwirksam zu spenden wie das so mancher Unionler(und FDPler) kann.


----------



## Eckism (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Red mit deinem Arbeitgeber


Ich bin Selbstständig...also hat das nicht jeder bekommen?
Dabei war ich letztes Jahr 6 Monate wegen Corona zuhause, ich hätte den Bonus echt verdient.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, sie wurde entblößt, für wer sie ist: Eine hohle Kunstfigur. Ich würde Özdemir oder Habeck blind wählen gehen, wenn ich ein Grüner wäre.


Cem Özdemir gefällt mir noch besser. Schade das der nicht mehr Vorsitzender ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Zeit das wertvollste Gut, das wir haben, denn Zeit lässt sich durch absolut nichts ersetzen.
> Ich muss mir nur meine Kinder anschauen, die inzwischen erwachsen sind.


Zeit wird auch irgendwann knapper aber die kann man nicht nachkaufen. Deswegen sollte sie sich jeder so einteilen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Bauchklatscher (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht um ein ganzes Bündel, vor allen dingen der moralische Anspruch, mit denen Teile der Grünen Partei immer wieder auftreten  und an denen messen euch halt Gegener auch teilweise "hämisch".


Das ist weniger ein Problem, sondern viel mehr eine Eigenartigkeit des Mensch seins.
Sich zu überhöhen und andere abzuwerten ist Bestandteil der Gesellschaft und Teil eines Selbstschutzes, politische Streitkunst und zweckmäßig, solange es andere erwischt.
Ich sehe es so: Die Pöbeleien gegen Bärbock kamen seit Jahren schon aus dem rechtsradikalen Mileu und in einem Wahlkampf wird das auch automatisch von der Mitte aus aufgegriffen.

Lange bevor als feststand, dass Börbock Kanzlerin wird, war sie in der rechten Szene als "Kobold" ein Hassobjekt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt der Umgang mit allen diesen Kleinigkeiten und als erstes mal auf die anderen zu schießen, als vielleicht den Fehler bei sich selber zu suchen, Compisucher hat m.A. nach die Fehler und vor allen dingen mangelnde Professionalität des Teams hervorragend herausgearbeitet.


Mutti hätte wohl auf ihr allseits beliebtes Aussitzen-Modell gesetzt.
Das wäre auch für die grüne Partei die bessere Option gewesen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Und jetzt will man ihnen noch einen Strick daraus drehen dass sie ihre Diäten tatsächlich benötigen statt lieber von Lobbygeld zu leben.


Jeder vermeintliche Fehler wird doppelt und dreifach bestraft.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Bauchklatscher schrieb:


> Mutti hätte wohl auf ihr allseits beliebtes Aussitzen-Modell gesetzt.
> Das wäre auch für die grüne Partei die bessere Option gewesen.


"Mutti" hatte noch NIE solche Vorwürfe gegen sich, das ist einer der ganz großen Stärken von "Mutti".


----------



## Eckism (9. Juli 2021)

Wenn ihr alle streitet...ich mach den Job des Bundeskanzlers. Bestechlich bin ich nicht und im Jahr reichen mir auch 100.000€ locker.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin Selbstständig...also hat das nicht jeder bekommen?
> Dabei war ich letztes Jahr 6 Monate wegen Corona zuhause, ich hätte den Bonus echt verdient.


Ja du hättest dir das selbst 1500€ Steuerfrei zahlen können. Nicht gemacht, selbst schuld.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Bauchklatscher schrieb:


> Das ist weniger ein Problem, sondern viel mehr eine Eigenartigkeit des Mensch seins.
> Sich zu überhöhen und andere abzuwerten ist Bestandteil der Gesellschaft und Teil eines Selbstschutzes, politische Streitkunst und zweckmäßig, solange es andere erwischt.


Wenn du damit wirklich Moralität meinst, wie sie heute zelebriert wird, gerade von Teilen der Grünen und auch von Teilen der "Jungen Generation" (Friday for Future ist da ein Beispiel), sehe ich das als die größte Bedrohung unser jetzigen Gesellschaft und individuellen Errungenschaften der modernen Gesellschaft.
Wenn ich mir anschaue mit welcher moralischen Überhöhung heutzutage Leute direkt angegriffen werden, gerade auch über soziale Medien, ob das nun das Thema Abtreibung, Pille, Autofahren, Fliegen, Vegane/Vegetarische Ernährung oder eher auch mal ein Stück Fleisch ist, Gendersprache, Impfungen etc. etc. etc. könnte ich vor lauter Wut teilweise um mich Schlagen, weil die Grüne Partei einer der Vorreiter dessen war, was wir Heute bei diesen Kampagnen sehen.
Die individuelle Meinung, Lebenumstand, Lebensverhältnisse etc. wird zugunsten einer moralischen Überhöhung geopfert mit dem Zweck Kompromisse völlig auszuschließen.
Ich mache euch und eure moralisch überhöhten Kampagnen auch mitverantwortlich, das wir wieder soweit sind, das Frauen direkt angegriffen werden, die sich für eine Abtreibung entscheiden oder die Pille nehmen, auch wenn ihr gegen solche Kampagnen (sachlicher Grund) seit, habt ihr die Atmosphäre und die Moralität in der Gesellschaft geschaffen, das es überhaupt möglich ist und nennenswerten Zuspruch erhält.
Viele Generationen haben dafür gekämpft "Moralität" zu einem gewissen Grad zurückzudrängen, um individuelle Freiheiten durchzusetzen, dieser Prozess wurde wieder umgekehrt mit entsprechenden Folgen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja du hättest dir das selbst 1500€ Steuerfrei zahlen können. Nicht gemacht, selbst schuld.


Kann er immer noch.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2021)

Bauchklatscher schrieb:


> Das ist weniger ein Problem, sondern viel mehr eine Eigenartigkeit des Mensch seins.
> Sich zu überhöhen und andere abzuwerten ist Bestandteil der Gesellschaft und Teil eines Selbstschutzes, politische Streitkunst und zweckmäßig, solange es andere erwischt.
> Ich sehe es so: Die Pöbeleien gegen Bärbock kamen seit Jahren schon aus dem rechtsradikalen Mileu und in einem Wahlkampf wird das auch automatisch von der Mitte aus aufgegriffen.


Sind die Kommentatoren der taz neuerdings rechtsradikal? Baerbocks eigene Eitelkeit ist das Problem. Ihr ist selber klar, dass ihr Erfahrung fehlt, aber anstatt das einfach in Frische zu verwandeln hat sie den Lebenslauf optimiert und ein Buch schreiben lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass es niemand merkt. Und leider hat sie halt einen schönen Dreier geliefert. Die Sache mit dem Coronabonus wurde ja noch wenig beachtet, nach dem Motto "Fehler macht jeder". Die Sache mit dem Lebenslauf war dann schon schlimmer und kaum noch als Fehler zu verkaufen und das Buch war dann der Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte. Wenn die Grünen jetzt noch weiter Kritik als "rechts-konservativ" oder "patriarchalisch" abtun, wird es nicht besser werden.


----------



## Bauchklatscher (9. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sind die Kommentatoren der taz neuerdings rechtsradikal?


Nein, warum denkst du das?


seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn die Grünen jetzt noch weiter Kritik als "rechts-konservativ" oder "patriarchalisch" abtun, wird es nicht besser werden.


Ich hätte sachliche Kritik daran:








						Annalena Baerbock: Deshalb will sie ihren Corona-Bonus nicht spenden
					

In der Talkshow mit Sandra Maischberger räumt die Grünen-Politikerin zudem ein, dass sie sich den umstrittenen Bonus selbst genehmigt hat.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				





> Das ist aber gerade nicht meine Haltung, dass ich sage, ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, und jetzt verdeale ich mal was, und jemand anders legt nochmal was oben drauf.“ Und fügte hinzu: „Sondern ich habe sehr deutlich gemacht, dass es mir sehr, sehr leid tut.“


Das war unterirdisch.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschaue mit welcher moralischen Überhöhung heutzutage Leute direkt angegriffen werden, gerade auch über


Zustimmung.
Und leider ist den meisten dieser Personen gar nicht bewußt, dass sie gerade durch dieses durchaus undemokratisch zu nennendes Verhalten  autokratische, technokratische oder gar diktatorische Tendenzen verstärken/bestärken.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2021)

Bauchklatscher schrieb:


> Nein, warum denkst du das?
> 
> Ich hätte sachliche Kritik daran:
> 
> ...



Das war eigentlich ein PR Supergau und ich hätte gerne die Reaktion der Grünen gesehen, wenn Laschet oder Lindner so einen Nummer gebracht hätten, aber trotzdem ist sie aus der Sache noch relativ gut heraus gekommen. Der Lebenslauf und das Buch waren schlimmer, denn das hat Zweifel an der Vertrauenswürdigkeit und der Kompetenz geschürt.


----------



## Bauchklatscher (9. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Lebenslauf und das Buch waren schlimmer, denn das hat Zweifel an der Vertrauenswürdigkeit und der Kompetenz geschürt.


Lebenslauf und Buch fand ich persönlich viel weniger wichtig.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> sehe ich das als die größte Bedrohung unser jetzigen Gesellschaft und individuellen Errungenschaften der modernen Gesellschaft.


In Zeiten von der AfD siehst du FFF als größere Bedrohung 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die individuelle Meinung, Lebenumstand, Lebensverhältnisse etc. wird zugunsten einer moralischen Überhöhung geopfert mit dem Zweck Kompromisse völlig auszuschließen.


Jajaja das kann gerne ein FDPler sagen, aber jemand dessen Partei in ganz erheblichen Maße gegen die Homoehe waren und sind ist dieser Kommentar ein schlechter Witz. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich mache euch und eure moralisch überhöhten Kampagnen auch mitverantwortlich, das wir wieder soweit sind, das Frauen direkt angegriffen werden, die sich für eine Abtreibung entscheiden oder die Pille nehmen,


Du machst die politische Linke dafür verantwortlich, dass irgendwelche Erzkonservativen Spinner Frauen angegreifen?


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Lese meine Posts und versuche sie zu verstehen, dein Post auf Kindergarten Niveau ist mir sachlich keine Antwort wert.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Du wirfst hier die böse Moralität der politischen Linken in den Raum und siehst sie als größte Bedrohung.

Was für ein hanebüchener Unsinn, diese Versuche den Diskurs sprachlich zu kontrollieren gibt es von Links und von Rechts und es gab sie schon immer.

Alles an individueller Freiheit was grade eingeschränkt wird kommt auch definitiv nicht von FFF.
Oder von wem kam die Forderung, dass man WhatsApp mitlesen können muss? Sicher nicht von FFF.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du wirfst hier die böse Moralität der politischen Linken in den Raum und siehst sie als größte Bedrohung.


Ja natürlich, weil sie sich jetzt auch die Rechte zu eigen macht, was 60 Jahre nicht der Fall war und weil sich die Lager durch deine Generation, die Generation, der 20-30 Jährigen immer häufiger überschneiden.
Es gibt Schnittmengen zwischen FFF, pro Life, Impfgegener etc. und zwar genau bei eurer Generation, der neuen Moraltätsgeneration. Warum hat die AfD oder auch pro Life den größten Zulauf bei 20-30 Jährigen?

Was ist denn letztendlich der Unterschied zwischen z.B FFF und  pro Life, die man ja eher bei der AfD verortet?
Beide stellen Forderungen auf, die keine Chance auf Wahl- oder parlamentarische -  Mehrheiten haben und beide machen keinen Hehl daraus, das wenn sie die Macht dazu hätten, ihre Ziele gegen die Mehrheit durchzusetzen.

Worin unterscheidest du dich, der mir oder X auf dem Land vorschreiben will, wann, wohin und wie oft wir mit dem Auto oder dem Zug zu fahren haben, von Jemanden von pro Life, der einer Frau vorschreiben will, das sie unter keinen Umständen abtreiben darf und wie oder ob sie überhaupt Verhüten darf?

Alle meinen sie ziehen mit dem moralisch besten Ziel in den "Krieg", haben dabei null Respekt was die letzten Jahrzehnte erreicht wurde und keinen Respekt vor dem demokratischen Diskurs und Mehrheiten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Was für ein hanebüchener Unsinn, diese Versuche den Diskurs sprachlich zu kontrollieren gibt es von Links und von Rechts und es gab sie schon immer.


Was ein totaler Schwachsinn und vor allen dingen Lüge. Welkche moralischen Überhöhungen gab es bei der NPD, Republikaner oder DVU?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Worin unterscheidest du dich, der mir oder X auf dem Land vorschreiben will, wann, wohin und wie oft wir mit dem Auto oder dem Zug zu fahren haben, von Jemanden von pro Life, der einer Frau vorschreiben will, das sie unter keinen Umständen abtreiben darf und wie oder ob sie überhaupt Verhüten darf?


Sehr mutig von jemanden dessen Partei lange dafür war Homosexuelle einzusperren und noch länger dafür waren 
die Heirat von Homosexuellen zu verhindern?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Beide stellen Forderungen auf, die keine Chance auf Wahl- oder parlamentarische - Mehrheiten haben und beide machen keinen Hehl daraus, das wenn sie die Macht dazu hätten, ihre Ziele gegen die Mehrheit durchzusetzen.


Die CDU hat eine Position ohne parlamentarische Mehrheit durchgesetzt, sie hat die Homoehe sehr lange verhindert.
Es gab keine andere Partei im Parlament von denen auch nur ein Abgeordneter dagegen gestimmt hat.
Heute wäre man sich allerdings im Geiste mit der AfD einig.

Du bist ein absolut widerlicher und ekelhafter Mensch wenn du Abtreibungsgegner und FFF auch nur in irgendeiner wertenden Argumentation auf die selbe Stufe stellst.

Do du kannst sagen was du willst, aber langsam denke ich, dass du die AfD nur ablehnst weil sie der
Union stimmen klaut und nicht wegen ihrer Positionen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sehr mutig von jemanden dessen Partei lange dafür war Homosexuelle einzusperren


Da du ja anscheinend einen Fetish für Homosexuelle Menschen hast, mal ein paar Fakten.

Zitat Wiki:


> Im Rahmen der Reform des Strafrechts in der Großen Koalition wurde unter Federführung von Justizminister Gustav Heinemann (SPD) 1969 gleichgeschlechtlicher sexueller Verkehr bei einem Schutzalter von 21 Jahren entkriminalisiert: Seit 1969 war Homosexualität unter Erwachsenen in Westdeutschland damit straffrei. Im Rahmen der Reform des Sexualrechts in der sozialliberalen Koalition wurde 1973 das Schutzalter auf 18 Jahre reduziert.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist ein absolut widerlicher und ekelhafter Mensch wenn du Abtreibungsgegner und FFF auch nur in irgendeiner wertenden Argumentation auf die selbe Stufe stellst.


Und du bist anscheinend nicht in der Lage zu kapieren, das der Zweck nicht die Mittel heiligt!

Ansonsten sind wir durch, ich muss mir solche Beleidigungen und haltlose Unterstellungen nicht von Jemanden anhören, der weder trocken hinter den Ohren ist, noch mich wirklich kennt, noch geistig in der Lage ist wirklich zu erfassen, auf was ich hinaus will, was vor allen dingen seine Generation betrifft.
Komischerweise laufen genug FFFler auch bei pro Life mit und sind in beiden Organisationen tätig, was Bände spricht.

Darüber hinaus solltest du dich und deine Generation mal fragen, warum und wieso es möglich war, dass es einen politischen Kampf um die Nachrüstung zwischen Friedensbewegung und den Befürwortern der Nachrüstung gegeben hat, mit weit mehr Demonstrationen und vor allen dingen Demonstranten auf Kundegebungen, als heute bei jeder x beliebigen Demonstration (inklusive FFF) und man sich nach Wahlen immer noch ohne bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände und persönliche Angriffe in die Augen schauen konnte?!
Weil man Wahlen, Mehrheiten, den politischen Gegner und den politischen Diskurs *respektiert *hat* und sich eben nicht ständig moralisch erhöht hat.*


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2021)

Junge Menschen neigen zu extrem(er)en Positionen. Das war schon immer so. Deswegen sind die an einem Ende der Extrema aber nicht in einen Eimer mit denen am anderen Ende zu schmeißen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da du ja anscheinen einen Fetish für Homosexuelle Menschen hast, mal ein paar Fakten.


Ich habe ein Fetisch für Menschenrechte, aber schön, dass du das herabsetzt.
Und deine Fakten widersprechen meiner Aussage halt nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du bist anscheinend nicht in der Lage zu kapieren, das der Zweck nicht die Mittel heiligt!


Du raffst vielleicht nicht um was es hier geht oder?
Wenn du Arzt wärst wäre eine Chemotherapie auch erst im Endstadium akzeptabel oder?


Don-71 schrieb:


> was vor allen dingen seine Generation betrifft.


Meine Generation trifft die ********************* die ihr verursacht habt. Geschenkt, aber jetzt verhindern, dass man diese Probleme jetzt löst ist falsch.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Komischerweise laufen genug FFFler auch bei pro Life mit und sind in beiden Organisationen tätig, was Bände spricht.


Und weil auch CDUler und FDPler mal bei Querdenken dabei waren sind die beiden Parteien Querdenker Parteien?
Wie unsachlich kann man eigentlich sein?
Btw








						ZEW-Pressemitteilung: Wer könnte von welcher Regierungsbeteiligung profitieren - ZEW berechnet Wahlvorschläge zur Bundestagswahl (aktualisiert)
					

Die Parteien zur Bundestagswahl unterscheiden sich erheblich bei der finanziellen Wirkung ihrer Politikvorschläge auf Geringverdiener und höhere Einkommen. Die vorgeschlagenen Steuerentlastungen von FDP und Unionsparteien entlasten die höheren…




					www.zew.de
				






> Die Wahlprogramme von FDP und CDU/CSU würden bei ihrer Umsetzung mit -88 Mrd. Euro bzw. -33 Mrd. Euro die größte Lücke in den Staatshaushalt reißen – aufgrund von versprochenen Steuerreduktionen. „Union und FDP setzen implizit darauf, dass Wirtschaftswachstum die schwarze Null rettet“, sagte ZEW-Ökonom Buhlmann. Währenddessen würde der Staatshaushalt einen starken Überschuss von 90 Mrd. Euro bzw. 18 Mrd. Euro aufweisen, wenn die Linke bzw. Bündnis 90/Grünen die hier betrachteten Vorschläge umsetzen könnten. Gründe sind unter anderem eine Vermögenssteuer in Höhe von fünf Prozent bei den Linken bzw. ein Prozent bei den Grünen sowie höhere Spitzensteuersätze bei der Linken bis zu 75 Prozent.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Generation trifft die ********************* die ihr verursacht habt. Geschenkt, aber jetzt verhindern, dass man diese Probleme jetzt löst ist falsch.


Eure Generation betrifft vor allen dingen, das ihr alles aber auch wirklich alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen habt und zwar durch den Kampf der zig Generationen vor euch . Niemand (keine Generation) ist mit mehr Sorglosigkeit, Möglichkeiten, Wohlstand und Freiheiten aufgewachsen wie eure Generation!


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Komischerweise laufen genug FFFler auch bei pro Life mit und sind in beiden Organisationen tätig, was Bände spricht.


Wer denn?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Niemand (keine Generation) ist mit mehr Sorglosigkeit, Möglichkeiten, Wohlstand und Freiheiten aufgewachsen wie eure Generation!


Bullshit, jede Generation hat ihre eigenen Probleme und über das gröbste hinaus sind  wir spätestens seit 1970 wirklich. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wer denn?


Ja irgendwer halt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Baerbock sind doch nicht die einzelnen Sachen, sondern alle zusammen und das sie so schön hintereinander herauskommen.



Ja, da macht sich jemand wirklich viel Mühe, um zielgenauen einen neuen Skandal zu erschaffen, lur bevor der alte ganz langweilig wird, aber auch keine Sekunde früher...



> Dazu wird Baerbock als Frau halt auch mit der derzeitigen Kanzlerin verglichen, der so etwas nie passiert ist, noch werden wird. Eins ist bei Angela Merkel in Stein gemeißelt, das ihr mehr als 90% der Bevölkerung zurecht abnehmen, völlig immung gegen jede Art von Korruption, Selbstbereicherung und Selbstbeweihräucherung zu sein.



🤣 Also auf "jede Art von Korruption,..." gehe ich mal nicht ein, aber dass Merkel in der Vergangenheit auch mal gepfuscht hat, als sie "noch sich so perfekt war" [Zitat Merkel] ist nun wirklich alles andere als ein Geheimnis. Und technisch betrachtet hat sie damit auch nie aufgehört, sie nutzt nur seit dem Kanzlerposten jede sich bietende Gelegenheit zum delegieren und erklärt Sachen immer erst dann zur "Chefsache", wenn alle Fettnäpfchen von anderen ausgelotet und der "richtige" Weg festgelegt wurde. Ausnahmen waren nur der Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg aus dem Atomausstieg, mit dem sie dann auch einen Milliardenschaden beim Steuerzahler verursacht hat, und "wir schaffen das", ohne dass die AFD schon Geschichte wäre. Sonst durften immer andere die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen und Merkel hat im Hintergrund Strippen gezogen. Zu wessen Gunsten/auf wessen Geheiß hin kann man in den Armutsberichten/Studien zur Entwicklung der sozialen Gerechtigkeit nachlesen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir betrachten das nur von unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln. Das expoentielle Wachstum von Delta hat bereits begonnen, aktuell "versteckt" es sich noch im prozentualen Anteil der Infektionen.  Und ich glaube nicht, dass es bis September dauert. In Spanien sehen wir eine Erhöhung der Infektionszahlen um Faktor 3-5 in einer Woche. (R-Faktor für Delta wird ja auf 6 geschätzt)



Das wäre übel. Vor September habe ich nämlich weder vollen Impfschutz noch Urlaub und ich wollte eigentlich nochmal raus aus Deutschland, bevor uns gegenüber die Grenzen zugemacht werden.




seahawk schrieb:


> Die Fehler sind eine Sache, die Reaktion ist das Problem. Fehler macht jeder, aber die Grünen waren tief empört, dass jemand die Fehler aufgriff. Für eine Partei, die z.B. gegen Spahn so hart angreift, ist das nur peinlich.



Also dass der unprofessionelle Umgang mit den Fehlern ein großes Problem für eine Partei ist, die Regierungsführer werden will, würde ich jederzeit unterschreiben. Aber Spahn von oben herab kritisieren ohne an den eigenen Ansprüchen zu scheitern kann nun wirklich so gut wie jeder in der deutschen Politik. Außer vielleich Scheuer und Gauland.




seahawk schrieb:


> Özdemir beindruckt mich extrem bei seinen Interviews als "Schattenverkehrsminister". Er ist informiert, er besucht die Autoindustrie, ...



... eindeutig zu oft. Özdemir ist für mich der beste FDP-Politiker seit dem sich Leutheuser-Schnarrenberger zurückgezogen hat, aber mit "grün" hat er kaum mehr zu tun als Palmer oder Kretschmann. (hmmm... Da haben wir doch schon mal den Beleg, dass eine Koalititon zwischen CDU, FDP und AFD gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn die sogar zusammen in einer Partei sein können  . )




Threshold schrieb:


> Aber selbst in der Union gibt es doch besseres Personal als der Scheuer oder die Klöckner, oder?



Du meinst hoffentlich nicht Spahn, Aigner, von der Leyen, Dobrindt, Altmaier oder Guttenberg?



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin Selbstständig...also hat das nicht jeder bekommen?
> Dabei war ich letztes Jahr 6 Monate wegen Corona zuhause, ich hätte den Bonus echt verdient.



Die meisten dürften gar nichts in dieser Form bekommen haben. Und viele waren nicht einmal zu Hause (was für nicht-Selbstständige ja eigentlich eher angenehm ist), es sei denn man zählt Home Office mit. Ich habe die letzten 1,5 Jahre genauso viel gearbeitet wie vorher, zusätzlich den Home-Office-Aufwand geschultert, den vollen Stress im Privatleben gehabt (vom Verzicht ganz zu schweigen), Zahle die Steuer- und Gebührenerhöhungen für diverse Geschenke an Pharma-, Auto- und noch ein paar weitere Branchen mit und bekommen habe ich einmal einen Gratis-Schnelltest und vor kurzem eine Spritze.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2021)

Imho tust Du Özdemir unrecht. Eine Verkehrswende, die zu Massenarbeitslosigkeit in der Industrie führt und an den Realitäten der Menschen vorbei geht, wird scheitern. Sich über das technisch Machbare und die möglichen industriellen Folgen zu informieren macht ihn nicht zu einem FDPler. Wenn die Grünen weiter primär nach Dogma und moralischem Anspruch handeln wollen, werden sie Opposition bleiben und nie eine Kanzler*in stellen.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht!
> Es geht um die Moralität, die Teile der Grünen Partei vor sich hertragen und dann um *mehrere* kleine Ausrutscher, die man völlig unprofessionell handhabt. Und warum man einen Lebenslauf *mehrmals* verbessern muss, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.


Das isses halt. Die Grünen haben mit dem Finger auf die CDU gezeigt, deren Weigerung ein Lobbyregister einzuführen und werden jetzt mit Häme überzogen weil es bei Ihnen Unregelmäßigkeiten gegeben hat.
Dass bei der CDU / CSU dazu im Vergleich dazu seit Jahren Sodom & Gomorrha herrscht, das kümmert anscheinend niemanden, man regt sich nämlich lieber über den Moralisten auf als den tatsächlich korrupten.
Baerbock muss 25.000€ angeben - Skandal, ungeeignet!
Laschet vergibt Aufträge in Millionenhöhe an Firma mit der sein Sohn seit Jahren Geschäfte macht: 

Der Vorwurf der moralischen Überhöhung wird den Grünen vorgeworfen, seit sie das erste Mal in einem Landtag vertreten waren. Wie so oft bei Linken  / Grünen Themen muss diese Scheindebatte herhalten, damit man sich blos nicht um tatsächliche Inhalte streiten muss. Verbindet sich nahtlos mit dem beliebten narrativ, dass Grünenwähler gerne SUV fahren. Bei der Union dagegen hat man längst akzeptiert das schwarze Kassen, eine gewisse Korruption &  fadenscheinige Deals zur Parteikultur gehören.
Und bevor jemand ankommt und LÜÜÜÜÜGE ruft: Amthor, Aserbaidschan, zu Guttenberg, Van Laack, Maskenaffäre - das sind Beispiele aus den letzten paar Jahren...

Oh noes, die Grünen haben Weihnachtsgeld nicht richtig angemeldet.
Anyway, Klimawandel, Verkehrswende, soziale Ungleichheit, Covid 19...









						Union
					

Union




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> Einen CO2-Preis nennt die Union im Wahlprogramm nicht. Das kann man für clever halten, denn damit gewinnt man vermutlich keinen Wahlkampf. Allerdings ist es wenig ehrlich, denn nach der Wahl wird die Bundesregierung den CO2-Preis hoch setzen müssen und damit auch Benzin verteuern, so wie es die Große Koalition schon begonnen hat. Internationale Abkommen verpflichten dazu, und das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die Regierenden bereits harsch in die Pflicht genommen.



Man muss ja über Baerbocks Fehltritte sprechen, denn konkrete Inhalte hat man einfach nicht.

4bEr eIn pAar v0n fFf L4uF3n be1 Pr0L1f3 m1t...








						„Lebensschützerin“ trifft Minister: Gefährliche Nähe
					

Einer der größten Antiabtreibungsvereine postet ein Foto seiner Vorsitzenden. Darauf noch zu sehen: Gesundheitsminister Jens Spahn.




					taz.de
				



Soviel zum Thema Moralismus.

Nicht unmoralisch genug?
Wir ziehen aus Afghanistan ab, das Verteidigungsministerium will insgesamt 2851 Sondervisa für afghanische Helfer ausstellen, damit diese samt Familie nach Deutschland ausreisen können, viele davon werden bereits jetzt durch die Taliban bedroht. Von wem kommt Störfeuer? Ministern der CSU.
Die Union hat sich wahrlich NICHT über moralische Fehltritte der Grünen zu echauffieren.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du meinst hoffentlich nicht Spahn, Aigner, von der Leyen, Dobrindt, Altmaier oder Guttenberg?


Die Partei hat 400.000 Mitglieder oder so. Da muss es doch noch mehr geben als die, die jetzt alles verbocken.   
Also Leute, die in der Kommunalpolitik was reißen. Denen würde ich eher derartige Posten anvertrauen.
Das Problem ist halt, dass man wohl erst jahrelang in irgendwelche Ärsche gesteckt haben muss, um an die Tröpfe zu kommen und dann macht man exakt das, was die Ärsche vor einem auch getan haben.


----------



## Bauchklatscher (10. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du damit wirklich Moralität meinst, wie sie heute zelebriert wird, gerade von Teilen der Grünen und auch von Teilen der "Jungen Generation" (Friday for Future ist da ein Beispiel), sehe ich das als die größte Bedrohung unser jetzigen Gesellschaft und individuellen Errungenschaften der modernen Gesellschaft.


Stimmt, wir haben ein Moralitätsproblem, weil sich Menschen, die ihr Leben noch vor sich haben, für Maßnahmengegen den menschengemachten Klimawandel einsetzen.
Ein Beispiel kann FFF dafür nicht sein. Da du offenbar in der CDU bist, wärst du als homophober deutlich besser in der AfD aufgehoben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist ein absolut widerlicher und ekelhafter Mensch wenn du Abtreibungsgegner und FFF auch nur in irgendeiner wertenden Argumentation auf die selbe Stufe stellst.


100% Zustimmung. Solche perfiden Argumentationen hört man in der Regel nur von Verschwörungstheoretikern und Holocaust-Leugnern, welche den Taten der Nationalsozialisten mit der Tatsache reinwaschen wollen, dass Dresden bombardiert wurde und damit auch Zivilisten getötet wurden.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eure Generation betrifft vor allen dingen, das ihr alles aber auch wirklich alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen habt und zwar durch den Kampf der zig Generationen vor euch . Niemand (keine Generation) ist mit mehr Sorglosigkeit, Möglichkeiten, Wohlstand und Freiheiten aufgewachsen wie eure Generation!


Und warum gibt es heute so hohe Staatsschulden welche wahrscheinlich nie mehr zurückgezahlt werden können? Umweltprobleme und ungewisse Renten? Pandemien? Und immer mehr Flüchtlinge welche nach Europa und DE kommen wollen? Von Sorglosigkeit kann man da nun wirklich nicht sprechen.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es heute so hohe Staatsschulden welche wahrscheinlich nie mehr zurückgezahlt werden können? Umweltprobleme und ungewisse Renten? Pandemien? Und immer mehr Flüchtlinge welche nach Europa und DE kommen wollen? Von Sorglosigkeit kann man da nun wirklich nicht sprechen.


Ist halt auch ne Steile These vom BoomerDon, meiner Gen vorzuwerfen, wie wären sorglos aufgewachsen, wenn das direkt mit dem Atomunglück von Tschernobyl losging, dann in Kriege gemündet hat, die unsere Abhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen mehr als deutlich aufgezeigt haben, nahtloser Übergang in den Kapitalismuscrash von 2008, hin zu den Auswirkungen des Klimawandels, nur um dann festzustellen, dass dieses ach so glorreiche System es nicht mal schafft meinen Anspruch auf einen Betreuungsplatz  für mein Kind sicher zu stellen, obwohl ich dieses bereits vor Geburt angemeldet habe. Ohja, wir sind vollkommen sorglos.

Oder anders gesagt, meine Generation kriegt von Anfang an mit, wie das Lebensmodell der Generation Don NICHT zukunftsfähig und dringend reformbedürftig ist, leider endet hier jeder Hauch von Sorglosigkeit, da wir nicht technologische Hürden oder monetäre Grenzen überwinden müsste, nein, der härteste Kampf ist die Sorglosigkeit der verursachenden Generation ob dieser Probleme - schlicht, da diese nicht mehr lange genug lebt um tatsächlich davon betroffen zu sein.

Buhuu wir haben so hart gearbeitet das alles aufzubauen.
Ja, toll, ein ausbeuterisches System das zu Lasten der Armen, der Umwelt, des Klimas und der Zukunft des Planeten geht - aber wir sind undankbar weil wir euch keine Statuen bauen für eure Leistung. Wenn die alten weißen Männer Anerkennung wollen, dann hört auf Klagen gegen Windkraftanlagen einzureichen, fresst weniger (billig)Fleisch zum Fußball, hebt den Mindestlohn an und hört auf überall mit dem scheiß Auto hinzufahren oder eure Mieter auszubeuten.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2021)

In Teilen kann ich seine Punkte aber verstehen. FfF und PfF haben schon einen Anteil an ziemlich verblendeten Egoisten im Programm. Ich erinnere mich an die lokale Sprecherin, die meinte, dass jeder Home Office machen könnte und deswegen niemand ein Auto bräuchte - schließlich hätten sie (Frau Dr. und ihr Mann Herr Dr.) ihre Praxis ja auch in ihr Wohnhaus integriert und bräuchten deswegen gar nicht pendeln. Und wenn dann bitte nur mit dem E-Auto, sie haben auch schon einen Tesla angeschafft.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2021)

Wie schlimm Laschet als Regierungschef in NRW ist?  So schlimm:


> Das neue Versammlungsgesetz enthält auch ein Verbot von militantem Auftreten, etwa durch gleichartige Kleidung oder einschüchterndes Aufmarschieren rechtsextremer Gruppen oder auch linksradikaler Störer. *Als Beispiel für gleichartige Kleidung sollen selbst die weißen Maler-Overalls – vielfach bei Klimaschutzdemos zu sehen – künftig verboten sein*: Die Begründung des Gesetzentwurfs nennt sie in einem Atemzug mit Nazi-Uniformen von SA und SS. Auch hier geht der Entwurf zu weit: _„Gleichartige Kleidung als Ausdruck einer gemeinsamen Meinungsäußerung ist etwas anderes als eine Uniformierung zum Ausdruck der Gewaltbereitschaft“,_ stellt *Achelpöhler* klar. _„Das Verbot darf nicht an der bloßen Einheitlichkeit des Auftretens anknüpfen, sondern allein an der damit zum Ausdruck kommenden Gewaltbereitschaft.“_







__





						PM 22/21: Demonstrationsrecht schützen, Verunsicherung vermeiden!
					

Im Newsroom stehen stets aktuell die neuesten Informationen aus der Branche, der Rechtspolitik und sämtlichen Rechtsgebieten zur Verfügung.




					anwaltverein.de


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2021)

Also ist jedes Rockkonzert ab sofort verboten?


----------



## JePe (10. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> (...)sehe ich das als die größte Bedrohung unser jetzigen Gesellschaft und individuellen Errungenschaften der modernen Gesellschaft.



Auf Kosten kommender Generationen zu leben ist keine Errungenschaft, sondern eine Verirrung. Ganz aehnlich sah es unlaengst selbst das Bundesverfassungsgericht, das hoffentlich unverdaechtig ist, von Linksmoralisten unterwandert zu sein.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschaue mit welcher moralischen Überhöhung heutzutage Leute direkt angegriffen werden(...)könnte ich vor lauter Wut teilweise um mich Schlagen(...).



Aha. Also wenn Dir Worte zu "moralisch" anmuten, wuerdest Du am liebsten auf das Maul hauen, dass sie gesprochen hat.

Merkste selber, hoffe ich.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die individuelle Meinung, Lebenumstand, Lebensverhältnisse etc. wird zugunsten einer moralischen Überhöhung geopfert mit dem Zweck Kompromisse völlig auszuschließen.



Deine individuelle Freiheit endete schon immer da, wo sie in die Grundrechte von anderen eingriff. Andernfalls koennten wir uns den ganzen Kram wie Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative sparen und von dem Geld lecker Fleisch im Kurzstreckenflieger von Koelle nach Duesseldorf essen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich mache euch und eure moralisch überhöhten Kampagnen auch mitverantwortlich, das wir wieder soweit sind, das Frauen direkt angegriffen werden, die sich für eine Abtreibung entscheiden oder die Pille nehmen, auch wenn ihr gegen solche Kampagnen (sachlicher Grund) seit, habt ihr die Atmosphäre und die Moralität in der Gesellschaft geschaffen, das es überhaupt möglich ist und nennenswerten Zuspruch erhält.



Die Gruenen haben ermoeglicht, dass die Blau-Braunen Hauen, Anzuenden, Mobben, Diskriminieren und Schikanieren? Chapeau, Sherlock. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen. Unter HGM haettest Du mit Deiner Beobachtungsgabe gewiss Karriere gemacht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Viele Generationen haben dafür gekämpft "Moralität" zu einem gewissen Grad zurückzudrängen, um individuelle Freiheiten durchzusetzen, dieser Prozess wurde wieder umgekehrt mit entsprechenden Folgen.



Ich weiss, Du hast immer mehr Recht als alle anderen - aber trotzdem: kann es sein, dass Du "Moralitaet" mit Anstand verwechselst? Oder ist das am Ende bloss die verschwurbelte Version von "das wird man doch wohl noch sagen duerfen!" ... ?


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2021)

Laschet ist eine Pfeife. Keine Regierung in NRW hat so viele handwerkliche Fehler in Verwaltung und der Gesetzgebung produziert wie die von Laschet und wir hatten wirklich schon einige Spezialisten zu ertragen. Da waren die Mannschaften von Frau Kraft hoch professionell. Wenn ich nur an Remmel gegen Heinen-Esser denke.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2021)

Das Niveau ist superb, getroffene Hunde bellen und ausser lächerlichen persönlichen Angriffen habt ihr auch nichts drauf, was ein Haufen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2021)

Schade, dass die Grünen nicht so bissig sind wie wir im Forum. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass Laschet sich nicht besser verteidigen kann als Don. 

Sollte gleich Kaaruzo Contra Grüne sein hätte er für dich auch wieder einen seiner lichten Momente weil es dir passt oder? 

Btw 
Wir hatten auf den letzten Seiten wirklich viele Argumente


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Grünen nicht so bissig sind wie wir im Forum. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass Laschet sich nicht besser verteidigen kann als Don.
> 
> Sollte gleich Kaaruzo Contra Grüne sein hätte er für dich auch wieder einen seiner lichten Momente weil es dir passt oder?
> 
> ...


Außer Hoffgang hat keiner von euch irgendwelche Argumente und du kannst ausschließlich persönlich, wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen, das zeigt halt dein Niveau.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2021)

Ach Hoffgang der böse Agitator? 

Wie gesagt du drehst es dir wie es dir passt, jetzt ist er für dich plötzlich der mit den Argumenten. 

Natürlich hat er mehr Wissen, aber mit einem Abschluss in Staats und Sozialwissenschaften im Gegensatz zu einem werdenden Ingenieur ist das in einer politischen Diskussion auch kein Wunder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Imho tust Du Özdemir unrecht. Eine Verkehrswende, die zu Massenarbeitslosigkeit in der Industrie führt und an den Realitäten der Menschen vorbei geht, wird scheitern. Sich über das technisch Machbare und die möglichen industriellen Folgen zu informieren macht ihn nicht zu einem FDPler. Wenn die Grünen weiter primär nach Dogma und moralischem Anspruch handeln wollen, werden sie Opposition bleiben und nie eine Kanzler*in stellen.



Bevor er sich für Verkehr interessiert hat, ist Özdemir durch die Energieunternehmen getingelt. Der war schon immer ein wirtschaftsnaher Hinterzimmerer, wie er im Buche steht und stört mich in der Form seit Mitte der 0er Jahre. Bis vor kurzem konnte man ihm noch zu gute halten, dass er zu Firmen unter die Bettdecke geschlüpft ist, deren Geschäftsbereiche tatsächlich Förderung verdient hatten, aber seitdem er (Kohlestrom-)Batterieautos für sich entdeckt hat, stehe ich ihm reichlich neutral gegenüber. Als Wirtschaftsminister wäre er okay, aber im Verkehrsressort will ich jemandem sehen, der der Industrie Ziele vorgibt und nicht umgedreht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Partei hat 400.000 Mitglieder oder so. Da muss es doch noch mehr geben als die, die jetzt alles verbocken.
> Also Leute, die in der Kommunalpolitik was reißen. Denen würde ich eher derartige Posten anvertrauen.
> Das Problem ist halt, dass man wohl erst jahrelang in irgendwelche Ärsche gesteckt haben muss, um an die Tröpfe zu kommen und dann macht man exakt das, was die Ärsche vor einem auch getan haben.



Diejenigen, die drüber entscheiden, wer innerhalb der Partei(n - bei weitem nicht nur dieser) eine Chance erhält sind diejenigen, die vor 10-40 Jahren in anderer Leute Ärsche gekrochen sind und das richtig so fanden. Die helfen jetzt denen nach oben, die heute in Ärsche kriechen. Aber Sachkompetenz, Leistungsbereitschaft, politische Innovation? In so einem System chancenlos. Da muss der Wandel von oben her, also vom Wähler angestoßen werden, aber der Wähler entscheidet sich ja auch für die Parteien, die sich 3 Monate vor der Wahl bei ihm eingeschleimt haben vollkommen unabhängig davon, welche (Un-)Fähigkeiten diese in den 45 Monaten davor bewiesen haben.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es heute so hohe Staatsschulden welche wahrscheinlich nie mehr zurückgezahlt werden können? Umweltprobleme und ungewisse Renten? Pandemien? Und immer mehr Flüchtlinge welche nach Europa und DE kommen wollen? Von Sorglosigkeit kann man da nun wirklich nicht sprechen.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist halt auch ne Steile These vom BoomerDon, meiner Gen vorzuwerfen, wie wären sorglos aufgewachsen, wenn das direkt mit dem Atomunglück von Tschernobyl losging, dann in Kriege gemündet hat, die unsere Abhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen mehr als deutlich aufgezeigt haben, nahtloser Übergang in den Kapitalismuscrash von 2008, hin zu den Auswirkungen des Klimawandels, nur um dann festzustellen, dass dieses ach so glorreiche System es nicht mal schafft meinen Anspruch auf einen Betreuungsplatz  für mein Kind sicher zu stellen, obwohl ich dieses bereits vor Geburt angemeldet habe. Ohja, wir sind vollkommen sorglos.
> 
> Oder anders gesagt, meine Generation kriegt von Anfang an mit, wie das Lebensmodell der Generation Don NICHT zukunftsfähig und dringend reformbedürftig ist, leider endet hier jeder Hauch von Sorglosigkeit, da wir nicht technologische Hürden oder monetäre Grenzen überwinden müsste, nein, der härteste Kampf ist die Sorglosigkeit der verursachenden Generation ob dieser Probleme - schlicht, da diese nicht mehr lange genug lebt um tatsächlich davon betroffen zu sein.
> 
> ...



Und dabei haben die deutschen Boomer (~Jahrgänge 55-70 - nicht mit den US-amerikanischen zu Verwechseln, wo der Geburten-Peak Anfang der 50er lag!) nicht einmal wirklich viel aufgebaut. Die letzten Kriegsschäden waren behoben, bevor die überhaupt fließend schreiben konnten; große Teile des folgenden Wirtschaftswunder stützen sich auf zugewanderte Arbeitskräfte von denen die Boomer heute möglichst nichts hören wollen und für die etwas zu tun sie sich bis heute weigern. Nicht mal an den wenigen soziopolitischen Errungenschaften der 60er/70er/80er wie (teilweiser...) Entnazifizierung, sexueller Befreiung und Widerstand gegen Atomwaffen waren sie maßgeblich beteiligt, da hatten die 40-55 Geborenen einen weitaus größeren Anteil. Nur die Umweltbewegung der 70er kam aus den Boomerjahrgängen - und wurde und wird vom Großteil ihres Alterskohorte bis heute verspottet.

Was man eurer Liste von "Errungenschaften" dafür noch hinzufügen sollte: Den Verbrauch der letzten großen Rohstoffvorkommen Deutschlands, die Produktion eines Großteils des Atommülls, der Abbau des schienenorientierten Frachtsystems, die Globalisierung/Auslagerung von Produktionen nach Asien und die volle Dosis Korruption, Veruntreuung und Zerstörung rund um die Wende. (Deren Ermöglichung wiederum größtenteils auf ältere Generationen zurückging, auch wenn Boomer den nötigen Druck aufgebaut. Ossi-Boomer, die heute mehrheitlich nicht der CDU sein dürften und sich gegen die Unterdrückung ihrer konservativen Zeitgenossen durchsetzen mussten.)




seahawk schrieb:


> In Teilen kann ich seine Punkte aber verstehen. FfF und PfF haben schon einen Anteil an ziemlich verblendeten Egoisten im Programm. Ich erinnere mich an die lokale Sprecherin, die meinte, dass jeder Home Office machen könnte und deswegen niemand ein Auto bräuchte - schließlich hätten sie (Frau Dr. und ihr Mann Herr Dr.) ihre Praxis ja auch in ihr Wohnhaus integriert und bräuchten deswegen gar nicht pendeln. Und wenn dann bitte nur mit dem E-Auto, sie haben auch schon einen Tesla angeschafft.



FFF sind meist mehr oder minder jung, unerfahren und beigesterungsfähig, aber nicht unbedingt durch Kompetenz geprägt - wie eigentlich jedes Aktionsgruppe. Die sind immer mehr peinlich denn hilfreich, aber das muss man getrennt von ihren politischen Zielsetzungen betrachten und getrennt davon, welche Profis diese Zielsetzungen auch vertreten/übernehmen. Die Grünen Ministerkandidaten sind genausowenig FFF, wie die CDU-Ministerkandidaten dem typischen Hinterwäldler-Schützensvereinschefschreiber entsprechen. Deswegen haben wir ja eine delegierte Demokratie: Damit in der Bevölkerung verbreitete Werte von Leuten vertreten werden, die neben dieser Werte auch die weitaus weniger weit verbreitete Kompetenz zum regieren haben. (Leider gibt es immer wieder Beispiele, dass letzte NOCH weniger weit verbreitet ist  .)




Olstyle schrieb:


> Also ist jedes Rockkonzert ab sofort verboten?



Besser noch: Jede Parlamentssitzung mit mehr als 10% Männeranteil.


----------



## Bauchklatscher (10. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Außer Hoffgang hat keiner von euch irgendwelche Argumente und du kannst ausschließlich persönlich, wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen, das zeigt halt dein Niveau.


Ich kann das nicht einschätzen, aber es ist weit von einem Argument entfernt Fridays for Future eine Schuld daran zu geben, dass andere homophob sind und keinen Anstand haben.
Du hast bisher nicht auf die Kritik daran reagiert oder zurückgezogen, das ist das Traurige an der ganzen Geschichte.



> Wenn du damit wirklich Moralität meinst, wie sie heute zelebriert wird, gerade von Teilen der Grünen und auch von Teilen der "Jungen Generation" (Friday for Future ist da ein Beispiel), sehe ich das als die größte Bedrohung unser jetzigen Gesellschaft und individuellen Errungenschaften der modernen Gesellschaft.
> Wenn ich mir anschaue mit welcher moralischen Überhöhung heutzutage Leute direkt angegriffen werden, gerade auch über soziale Medien, ob das nun das Thema Abtreibung, Pille, Autofahren, Fliegen, Vegane/Vegetarische Ernährung oder eher auch mal ein Stück Fleisch ist, Gendersprache, Impfungen etc. etc. etc. könnte ich vor lauter Wut teilweise um mich Schlagen, weil die Grüne Partei einer der Vorreiter dessen war, was wir Heute bei diesen Kampagnen sehen.
> Die individuelle Meinung, Lebensumstand, Lebensverhältnisse etc. wird zugunsten einer moralischen Überhöhung geopfert mit dem Zweck Kompromisse völlig auszuschließen.
> Ich mache euch und eure moralisch überhöhten Kampagnen auch mitverantwortlich, das wir wieder soweit sind, das Frauen direkt angegriffen werden, die sich für eine Abtreibung entscheiden oder die Pille nehmen, auch wenn ihr gegen solche Kampagnen (sachlicher Grund) seit, habt ihr die Atmosphäre und die Moralität in der Gesellschaft geschaffen, das es überhaupt möglich ist und nennenswerten Zuspruch erhält.


Ich habe noch nie! in meinem ganzen Leben so einen Haufen Unsinn gelesen.
Weil sich jemand too much für Menschenrechte und unseren Erdball einsetzt, soll es auf der anderen Seite auf einmal Menschen geben, die sich gegen Menschenrechte und gegen den Erdball stellen?


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Juli 2021)

Mit der weltumspannenden Steuer-Revolution winkt Deutschland ein Milliarden-Segen
					

Seit Jahren unterbieten sich Staaten weltweit bei den Unternehmensteuern. Damit soll jetzt Schluss sein: Die G20-Länder stellen sich hinter eine große, weltumspannende Steuerreform. Doch die muss noch weitere Hürden nehmen. Sollte die Reform gemeistert werden, winkt Deutschland allerdings ein...




					m.focus.de
				




Scholz wirbt mit dem Mindeststeuersatz für Unternehmen. So langsam geht es um die Inhalt, Baerbock interessiert mittlerweile niemanden mehr.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2021)

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Aber...



> Ob die Reform den Wettkampf um die Ansiedlung großer Unternehmen wirklich ausbremsen kann, ist ungewiss. Denn niemand verbietet es den Staaten, Firmen mit anderen Erleichterungen zu locken. Denkbar wären zum Beispiel geringere Sozialabgaben, niedrigere Grundsteuern oder hohe Forschungszulagen und Ansiedlungszuschüsse.


Quelle: Mit der weltumspannenden Steuer-Revolution winkt Deutschland ein Milliarden-Segen

Dann gibt es wieder andere Schlupflöcher. Die finden schon ihre Wege.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juli 2021)

Konterattacke der Grünen 








						Hetzkampagne gegen Laschet: Grüne und Linke geben CDU-Chef Schuld an neuen Corona-Opfern
					

Es ist eine hässliche Kampagne, die gerade auf Twitter stattfindet – und auf die Diffamierung von Kanzlerkandidat Armin Laschet (CDU) abzielt. Mit dem Hashtag #LaschetWelle versuchen größtenteils Linken- und Grüne-Politiker, dem amtierenden Ministerpräsidenten von NRW die Schuld für zukünftige...




					www.focus.de
				




Laschet ist in vielerlei Hinsicht angreifbar, aber ihm Klimatote in der Zukunft vozuwerfen?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Klimatote in der Zukunft vozuwerfen?


Im Artikel geht es um Corona nicht um Klima. 

Und was ist daran unglaubwürdig? Falsche Entscheidungen führen hier in 2 bis 3 Monaten zu Toten.


----------



## Bauchklatscher (12. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Laschet ist in vielerlei Hinsicht angreifbar, aber ihm Klimatote in der Zukunft vozuwerfen?


Die Kampagne könnte nach  hinten losgehen, denn Kinder sind kaum gefährdet und Erwachsene sind spätestens im Herbst geimpft. Mehr kann man eh nicht machen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im Artikel geht es um Corona nicht um Klima.
> 
> Und was ist daran unglaubwürdig? Falsche Entscheidungen führen hier in 2 bis 3 Monaten zu Toten.


Falscher Link, ich habe es mit dem *Krischer*-Link verwechselt. Er warf zukünftige Klimatote vor:








						Grünen-Vize Krischer löst heftige Kritik mit Laschet-Tweet aus
					

Weil er einer Politik im Stile von CDU-Kanzlerkandidat Laschet Klimatote vorw...




					www.t-online.de
				





Bauchklatscher schrieb:


> Die Kampagne könnte nach  hinten losgehen, denn Kinder sind kaum gefährdet und Erwachsene sind spätestens im Herbst geimpft. Mehr kann man eh nicht machen.


Mir ging es gar nicht darum. Laschet hat ganz viele Schwachstellen a la Würfellaschet oder Maskendeals etc., die man gegen ihn verwenden kann. Warum sich nicht da bedienen? Irgendwie läuft irgendwas bei dem grünen Wahlstab schief.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Falscher Link, ich habe es mit dem *Kretschmann*-Link verwechselt. Er warf zukünftige Klimatote vor:


Du solltest wirklich besser aufpassen beim posten


> Grünen-Vize *Krischer *löst heftige Kritik mit Laschet-Tweet aus




Außerdem hast du ihn inhaltlich nicht verstanden. "Laschet Politik" ist nicht "Laschets Politik"
Ersteres meint die Art wie Laschet Sachen macht, das zweite meint das was Laschet konkret macht.

Hier wurde das erste gesagt.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und was ist daran unglaubwürdig? Falsche Entscheidungen führen hier in 2 bis 3 Monaten zu Toten.


Merke Sparanus ist ein eindeutig ein Unterstützer der AfD und deren Kampagnen, denn nach der Logik hat die Kanzlerin, genau nach Kaaruzos Logik, schuld ein jedem Verbrechen durch ein Asylbewerber.

Ach ja und Ramelow ist natürlich auch klar ein Mörder, wer pro 100000 Einwohner als Landesvater mehr als doppelt so viele Corona Tote produziert (204) wie der Durchschnitt und auch NRW (96), muss man das nach dieseer Logik ja eindeutig vorwerfen.

Meine Vorwürfe bestätigen sich jeden Tag.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2021)

Don du bist so in deiner Polemik drin, dass du schon Asylbewerber und Viren auf eine Stufe stellst.
Du legst es zwar Kaaruzo in den Mund, aber du hast es gesagt.

Das schlimme ist, dass dieser Gedanke den du da grade baust keine AfD Denke ist sondern schlicht
und einfach NS Gedankengut!
Es waren die Nazis die anderen Menschen nachgesagt haben sie könnten ohne Wirtskörper nicht überleben
und würden den Volkskörper krank machen.
Wenn du jetzt Viren und Flüchtlinge vergleichst, dann schreibst du den Asylbewerbern die Eigenschaften von Viren zu.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja und Ramelow ist natürlich auch klar ein Mörder, wer pro 100000 Einwohner als Landesvater mehr als doppelt so viele Corona Tote produziert (204) wie der Durchschnitt und auch NRW (96), muss man das nach dieseer Logik ja eindeutig vorwerfen.


Viel zu einfach gedacht, ich würde eher damit anfangen die Corona Toten mit dem AfD Wahlergebnis zu vergleichen.

Btw
Ramelow hat schon mal zugegeben in der Corona Politik Fehler gemacht zu haben und Armin?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don du bist so in deiner Polemik drin, dass du schon Asylbewerber und Viren auf eine Stufe stellst.
> Du legst es zwar Kaaruzo in den Mund, aber du hast es gesagt.
> 
> *Das schlimme ist, dass dieser Gedanke den du da grade baust keine AfD Denke ist sondern schlicht
> und einfach NS Gedankengut!*


Genau* dein *Gedankengut, genauso wie diese Kampagnen gegen Laschet, mit Corona Kinder Toten und Klimatoten, die *du *beide untertützt und für gut befindest. Beides haargenau das gleiche zur AfD und ihren Unterstellungen bzgl. Asybewerber- Verbrechen-Tote-Schuld der Kanzlerin.


> Und was ist daran unglaubwürdig? Falsche Entscheidungen führen hier in 2 bis 3 Monaten zu Toten.




Ganz ehrlich du erkennst die Zusammenhänge, fühlst dich aber moralisch so überhöht und als besserer Mensch, weil du glaubst für den richtigen Zweck zu kämpfen, dass dir halt die Nazi Methoden/Mittel gerade recht sind.

Das war meine Analyse und sie trifft auf dich und viele andere voll zu.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Genau* dein *Gedankengut, genauso wie diese Kampagnen gegen Laschet, mit Corona Kinder Toten und Klimatoten, die *du *beide untertützt und für gut befindest.


"Corona Kinder Toten" erstens bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das so nicht getrennt wird und zweitens wo hab ich von Kindern gesprochen?
Ich habe ganz sachlich geschrieben, dass falsche Entscheidungen in der Corona Krise zu toten führen. FAKT
Hat Laschet schon falsche Entscheidungen getroffen? Ja
Kostet das Leben? Ja
War Laschet der Einzige der Fehler gemacht hat? Nein

Aber Laschet hat schon recht offensiv gezeigt, dass die Wissenschaft nicht sein oberstes Leitbild ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich du erkennst die Zusammenhänge, fühlst dich aber moralisch so überhöht und als besserer Mensch, weil du glaubst für den richtigen Zweck zu kämpfen, dass dir halt die Nazi Methoden/Mittel gerade recht sind.


Ich stehe über niemanden, ich bin mir nur bewusst, dass Menschen ihre Schwächen haben und unser System
diese Schwächen durch Pflichten abfedern muss. Denk mal was wäre wenn es die Schulpflicht nicht gäbe.

Dass du mir jetzt Nazi Methoden vorwirfst ist eine erhebliche Verrohung des Diskurses deinerseits.
Wenn du WIRKLICH der Meinung bist, dann melde mich doch einfach, dann guckt sich ein Mod das ganze an und handelt.
Aber da wird nichts passieren, denn du bist es der jeden Stil und Anstand verloren hat.


Btw




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Liberté!
Find ich gut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mir ging es gar nicht darum. Laschet hat ganz viele Schwachstellen a la Würfellaschet oder Maskendeals etc., die man gegen ihn verwenden kann. Warum sich nicht da bedienen? Irgendwie läuft irgendwas bei dem grünen Wahlstab schief.



Wenn ein paar grüne Hinterbänkler was auf Twitter machen und sich andere grüne Hinterbänkler dagegen aussprechen, dann wird da gar kein Wahlstab mit drinhängen, sondern einfach mal ein paar Abgeordnete (oder solche, die es werden wollen), eine eigene Meinung haben. Was an sich ja sogar wünschenswert wäre in einer Demokratie, würden sie sie nur nicht so polemisch äußern. (Wobei sie in der Sache vollkommen recht haben. Wie schon vor Welle 1, vor Welle 2 und vor Welle 3 ist Laschet tonangebend im Lockerungschor und wie aktuell weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit abgesprochen und "Pandemie" auf ein Problem der Klinikfinanzierung eingedampft wird, ist absolut widerlich und menschenverachtend. Aber als Politprofi sollte man das angemessen und nicht mit polemischen Hashtagaktionen ausdrücken.)


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

Gestern Abend kam eine interessante Doku im ARD: Die Story im Ersten: Geld. Macht. Politik.

Über Lobbyismus, Nebeneinkünften und Parteispenden.
Da kam auch die Frage auf, wie Politiker, welche eigentlich ihren Job in Vollzeit nachgehen (sollten), noch einen oder mehrere Nebenjobs haben können. Und das 2/3 aller Politiker keinen Nebenjob haben.
Und es wurde deutlich mehr Transparenz in allen Bereichen gefordert.
Die Union bekommt übrigens von allen Parteien am meisten Parteispenden. Mehr als alle anderen Parteien zusammen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ein paar grüne Hinterbänkler was auf Twitter machen und sich andere grüne Hinterbänkler dagegen aussprechen, dann wird da gar kein Wahlstab mit drinhängen, sondern einfach mal ein paar Abgeordnete (oder solche, die es werden wollen), eine eigene Meinung haben. Was an sich ja sogar wünschenswert wäre in einer Demokratie, würden sie sie nur nicht so polemisch äußern. (Wobei sie in der Sache vollkommen recht haben. Wie schon vor Welle 1, vor Welle 2 und vor Welle 3 ist Laschet tonangebend im Lockerungschor und wie aktuell weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit abgesprochen und "Pandemie" auf ein Problem der Klinikfinanzierung eingedampft wird, ist absolut widerlich und menschenverachtend. Aber als Politprofi sollte man das angemessen und nicht mit polemischen Hashtagaktionen ausdrücken.)


Draum geht es ja. Mit ihrer Art Polemik schaden sie der Partei mehr als sie ihr helfen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Union bekommt übrigens von allen Parteien am meisten Parteispenden. Mehr als alle anderen Parteien zusammen.


Da sollten die Grünen und Co. angreifen.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2021)

Eine eher wirtschaftsfreundliche Partei, mit erheblicher Größe, die ihre Politik an den Besserverdienern ausrichtet, bekommt mehr Parteispenden. Skandal!


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Da sollten die Grünen und Co. angreifen.


Illegal oder verboten ist es ja nicht.



seahawk schrieb:


> Eine eher wirtschaftsfreundliche Partei, mit erheblicher Größe, die ihre Politik an den Besserverdienern ausrichtet, bekommt mehr Parteispenden. Skandal!


Also das Parteien Spenden beziehen ist ja nicht neu. Mich wundert nur das die Union soviel mehr bekommt als andere.
Aber die sind auch breit aufgestellt und haben (hatten) viele Wähler. Darunter wohl auch viele Wohlhabende.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend kam eine interessante Doku im ARD: Die Story im Ersten: Geld. Macht. Politik.
> 
> Über Lobbyismus, Nebeneinkünften und Parteispenden.
> Da kam auch die Frage auf, wie Politiker, welche eigentlich ihren Job in Vollzeit nachgehen (sollten), noch einen oder mehrere Nebenjobs haben können. Und das 2/3 aller Politiker keinen Nebenjob haben.
> ...



Ich bin ja seit langem dafür, dass für Politiker zumindest ähnliche Anrechnungsregeln gelten sollten, wie für HartzIVer. Also 80% Anrechnung von 100 bis 1000 € monatlich und 90% darüber. Wenn einer 10k nebenbei verdient, werden ihm 8820 € abgezogen. Und ab 11326 € Zuverdienst kriegt der Abgeordnete gar keine Diäten mehr, weil er die offensichtlich auch nicht braucht. Außerdem sollten neben der Höhe der Nebeneinkünfte auch der Zeitaufwand für selbige veröffentlicht werden. Bringt zwar objektiv nichts, zwingt die Politiker, die Hauptberuflich Lobbyist sind, aber dazu, sich aber BILD-Schlagzeilen vom Kaliber "XY: 100 h für Volkswagen, 1 h für das Volk" oder aber "XY: Wieso zahlt VW für 1 h Abgeordnetenzeit 100000 €?" um die Ohren pfeffern zu lassen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Illegal oder verboten ist es ja nicht.



Weil diejenigen, die hier reglementiert werden müssten, diejenigen sind, die darüber entscheiden, was illegal oder verboten ist.


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2021)

Parteispenden und Nebeneinkünfte gehören verboten. Nur Kleinspenden von Privatpersonen sollten erlaubt bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2021)

Ich finde es komisch, dass der Agrarausschuss grundsätzlich aus Landwirten besteht.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch, dass der Agrarausschuss grundsätzlich aus Landwirten besteht.


Im Film wurde das von jemanden  damit begründet das sie auch die nötige Fachkompetenz besitzen.
Ist natürlich sehr merkwürdig wenn z.B. im oder durch den Ausschuss auch über Subventionen usw entschieden wird.
Oder irgendwelche Pestizideinsätze. Aber ich weiß nicht was die da alles entscheiden.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch, dass der Agrarausschuss grundsätzlich aus Landwirten besteht.


Wenn er aus Astronauten bestehen würde, ergebe das ja auch wenig Sinn...


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn er aus Astronauten bestehen würde, ergebe das ja auch wenig Sinn...


Genau. Die Landwirte würden ja niemals etwas machen, das gegen die eigenen Interessen steht.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn er aus Astronauten bestehen würde, ergebe das ja auch wenig Sinn...


Tja, der Verteidigungsausschuss besteht ja auch nicht aus Soldaten


----------



## Eckism (14. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, der Verteidigungsausschuss besteht ja auch nicht aus Soldaten


Gegen wen will man sich denn momentan verteidigen? In der momentanen Situation kann man bei solch unnötigen Quatsch auch mal rumexperimentieren.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gegen wen will man sich denn momentan verteidigen? In der momentanen Situation kann man bei solch unnötigen Quatsch auch mal rumexperimentieren.


Ich bin ja froh, dass keine Landworte im Umweltausschuss sitzen.
Ach neee -- sitzen doch.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja froh, dass keine Landworte im Umweltausschuss sitzen.
> Ach neee -- sitzen doch.


Passt doch...Landwirte haben mit Pflanzen und Tieren zu tun und das ist ja irgendwie auch Umwelt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Passt doch...Landwirte haben mit Pflanzen und Tieren zu tun und das ist ja irgendwie auch Umwelt.


Genau. Jeder Landwirt beschränkt sofort den Einsatz von Pestiziden und verringert den Nitratausstoß.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gegen wen will man sich denn momentan verteidigen? In der momentanen Situation kann man bei solch unnötigen Quatsch auch mal rumexperimentieren.


Wie absolut naiv!
Wer die Welt oder auch unserer nähere Umgebung als Hort der friedlichen Akteure sieht, sollte sich mal informieren gehen. Gerade mit dem was in den letzten 10 Jahren passiert ist, der momentanen absolut aggressiven Kolonial Politik durch China mit der Seidenstraße und massiven Einschüchterung ihrer unmittelbaren NAchbarn inklusive Taiwan, , Annexion der Krim und Ukraine Krieg, Bedrohung des Baltikums, beinahe Krieg zwischen Griechenland und Türkei, ist eine schlagkräftige Armee mehr von Nöten als je zuvor.
Ich jedenfalls habe keinen Bock ,Spielball von anderen Ländern zu sein!


----------



## Eckism (14. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Jeder Landwirt beschränkt sofort den Einsatz von Pestiziden und verringert den Nitratausstoß.


Wer sagt das? Die sagen, das passt so.^^

Die Stadtbewohner wollen schließlich was futtern...die Dörfler essen sowas ja nicht, die kaufen beim Bauern das gute unbehandelte.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie absolut naiv!
> Wer die Welt oder auch unserer nähere Umgebung als Hort der friedlichen Akteure sieht, sollte sich mal informieren gehen. Gerade mit dem was in den letzten 10 Jahren passiert ist, der momentanen absolut aggressiven Kolonial Politik durch China mit der Seidenstraße und massiven Einschüchterung ihrer unmittelbaren NAchbarn inklusive Taiwan, , Annexion der Krim und Ukraine Krieg, Bedrohung des Baltikums, beinahe Krieg zwischen Griechenland und Türkei, ist eine schlagkräftige Armee mehr von Nöten als je zuvor.
> Ich jedenfalls habe keinen Bock ,Spielball von anderen Ländern zu sein!


Keine Angst vor China...die mögen Verbrennungsmotoren...und Masken haben wir ja auch schon im Gesicht.
Vielleicht wurden wir auch schon übernommen.


----------



## Rolk (14. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Jeder Landwirt beschränkt sofort den Einsatz von Pestiziden und verringert den Nitratausstoß.


Wenn du irgendwelche fachfremden Schlaumeier ran lässt brauchen wir uns nicht zu wundern, wenn gewisse Dinge gar nicht mehr angebaut werden (können). Aber macht ja nichts, wird eben importiert. Das ist ja ohnehin grundsätzlich besser als einheimische Produkte.^^


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls habe keinen Bock ,Spielball von anderen Ländern zu sein!


Es gibt da ein sehr passendes Zitat: "_Links sein heißt kein Vaterland haben, nicht um einen nationalen Standort in der Welt rangeln, sondern denen, die in diesem System das Sagen haben, die Pest an den Hals zu wünschen._“


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein sehr passendes Zitat: "_Links sein heißt kein Vaterland haben, nicht um einen nationalen Standort in der Welt rangeln, sondern denen, die in diesem System das Sagen haben, die Pest an den Hals zu wünschen._“


Und wie sieht die Realität in der Welt aus?
Ich bin schon sehr lange aus dem idealistischen Alter herausgewachsen und orientiere mich eher an der Realität als an idealistischen Fantasien.


----------



## seahawk (14. Juli 2021)

Dass wir mit einem Arbeiter in Südamerika oder Asien mehr gemein haben, als mit einem Kapitalisten in Deutschland. Nationalismus ist ein Instrument der Kapitalisten um die Masse zu blenden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht die Realität in der Welt aus?
> Ich bin schon sehr lange aus dem idealistischen Alter herausgewachsen und orientiere mich eher an der Realität als an idealistischen Fantasien.


In Südafrika ist Wakanda aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Bald wird es dort Hungersnot geben und wie in Zimbabwe werden sie nach den bösen Kapitalisten rufen, damit sie zurückkommen. Jeder Südafrikanischer Farmer, der die Möglichkeit hat, wandert aus.


seahawk schrieb:


> Dass wir mit einem Arbeiter in Südamerika oder Asien mehr gemein haben, als mit einem Kapitalisten in Deutschland. Nationalismus ist ein Instrument der Kapitalisten um die Masse zu blenden.


Aus der Sicht der sozialen Schicht ja, aus kultureller Sicht nein. Ich denke, du solltest mal dringend ein paar Muchachos aus Südamerika und richtige Chinesen aus China kennen lernen. Man macht hier Anstalten über Moslems und wie sie sich nicht integrieren wollen. Wir haben viel mehr mit ihnen gemeinsam, als sich die Leute hier wahrhaben wollen. Speziell die ostasiatische Kultur ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gegen wen will man sich denn momentan verteidigen? In der momentanen Situation kann man bei solch unnötigen Quatsch auch mal rumexperimentieren.


Verteidigung ist allerspätstens seit dem 2- Weltkrieg mehr als "Oh, wir werden angegriffen, ruft die Armee!" - Es geht um geostrategische Interessen und den Schutz des Zugangs zu Rohstoffen und der Handelswege. Und selbst diejenigen, die das nur wenig oder sogar gar nicht direkt mit den eigenen Streitkräften handhaben, müssen in der Lage sein, Bündnisleistungen für jene zu erbringen, die das für einen machen.

Sehr grob vereinfacht ausgedrückt.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> In Südafrika ist Wakanda aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Bald wird es dort Hungersnot geben und wie in Zimbabwe werden sie nach den bösen Kapitalisten rufen, damit sie zurückkommen. Jeder Südafrikanischer Farmer, der die Möglichkeit hat, wandert aus.


Wenn man sich das BIP Südafrika anschaut, war dieses - allen Unkrenrufen zum Trotz - nach Ende der Apartheid stabil und unterlag verblüffend exakt den selben Schwankungen wie vorher. Vergleichbare Entwicklungen gab es in Südafrika aber auch Anfang und Ende der 80er, ohne dass den "bösen Kapitalisten" irgend jemand in die Suppe gespuckt hätte. Die südafrikanische Wirtschaft ist unabhängig von den Regierenden sehr schwankungsanfällig und Abstürze wirken sich logischerweise auf die sozialen Verhältnisse aus. Da Einzige, was sich geändert hat ist, wie der Staat mit den daraus resultierenden Unruhen umgehen kann.

Die sozialen Probleme und daraus entstehenden Spannungen gab es in Südafrika schon immer. Schon damals gab es offene Unruhen und Straßenkämpfe, nur wurden diese von einem ausufernden Sicherheitsapparat zügiger beendet, der keine Rücksicht auf irgendwelche Befindlichkeiten nehmen musste. Hauptsache, die "Kaffern" waren wieder unter Kontrolle und die weiße Oberschicht, zu denen auch die Landbesitzer gehören, die du etwas romantisch-verniedlichend als "Farmer" bezeichnest, konnte weiter Geld verdienen und die "pazifizierten Kaffern" als Billiglöhner verwenden. Sicherlich kamen dadurch Leute in Arbeit, aber für das Ergebnis ist es egal, denn da Einkommen war auch dann zu gering, es gab keine Arbeitsplatzsicherung und der Verlust der Arbeit hatte unmittelbare Folgen.

Was man den Regierenden vorwerfen kann ist, ebenso wenig reformiert und Strukturentwicklung betrieben zu haben wie alle Vorgänger der letzten 100 Jahre. Sie haben lediglich das Vorhandene anders verteilt, was den entscheidenden Nachteil hat, dass es die vormals Privilegierten deutlich schlechter stellt, aber für die vormals Benachteiligten immer noch nicht ausreicht. Jetzt sind die Einen angepisst, weil die fetten Jahre vorbei sind - und die Anderen, weil es immer noch keine Perspektive gibt. Damit ist das Fass stets voll und welcher Tropfen es gerade zum Überlaufen bringt, schon beinahe unerheblich.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2021)

In Südafrika ist wohl das Fass übergelaufen haben sie gestern Abend im Fernsehen gesagt. Es soll dem Land schon länger wirtschaftlich schlecht gehen. 40% Arbeitslosigkeit und sogar 80% Jugendarbeitslosigkeit.

Topic: Robert Habeck war gestern Abend bei Markus Lanz zu Gast und sehr ehrlich und selbstkritisch wie ich finde. Auch wegen der Sache mit seiner Parteigenossin Annalena Baerbock.
Und wie man Bücher schreibt das weiß er sehr genau. Er soll ja schon 20 geschrieben haben.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Juli 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was man den Regierenden vorwerfen kann ist, ebenso wenig reformiert und Strukturentwicklung betrieben zu haben wie alle Vorgänger der letzten 100 Jahre. Sie haben lediglich das Vorhandene anders verteilt, was den entscheidenden Nachteil hat, dass es die vormals Privilegierten deutlich schlechter stellt, aber für die vormals Benachteiligten immer noch nicht ausreicht. Jetzt sind die Einen angepisst, weil die fetten Jahre vorbei sind - und die Anderen, weil es immer noch keine Perspektive gibt. Damit ist das Fass stets voll und welcher Tropfen es gerade zum Überlaufen bringt, schon beinahe unerheblich.


Sie hatten aber 30 Jahre Zeit, wenigstens ein paar Reformen auf den Weg zu bringen, denn eigentlich gehören  die letzten 30 Jahre eben nicht zu den "letzten "100 Jahren.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2021)

Hier mal akuelle Umfragewerte: Baerbock und Scholz liefern sich Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen

Die Grünen sinken und die SPD bekommt langsam wieder Stimmen dazu. Die Union ist weiterhin in Führung.
Aber bei der Direktwahl des Kanzlerkandidaten wäre Laschet nur 5% vor den beiden anderen.
Ich denke bei Söder wäre der Vorssprung deutlicher.


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. Juli 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was man den Regierenden vorwerfen kann ist, ebenso wenig reformiert und Strukturentwicklung betrieben zu haben wie alle Vorgänger der letzten 100 Jahre. Sie haben lediglich das Vorhandene anders verteilt, was den entscheidenden Nachteil hat, dass es die vormals Privilegierten deutlich schlechter stellt, aber für die vormals Benachteiligten immer noch nicht ausreicht. Jetzt sind die Einen angepisst, weil die fetten Jahre vorbei sind - und die Anderen, weil es immer noch keine Perspektive gibt. Damit ist das Fass stets voll und welcher Tropfen es gerade zum Überlaufen bringt, schon beinahe unerheblich.


Nee, es ist viel schlimmer als das:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JU4m8hkf-O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man hat die Angewohnheit, speziell bei politischen Themen zu sehr an der Vergangenheit zu hängen. Apartheid war unmenschlich, Mist. Da sind wir uns einig. Es ist aber ebenso ein Fakt, dass deren Regierung in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht ausreichend Personal ausgebildet hat, um die Infrastruktur und die Versorgung des Landes aufrechtzuerhalten. Zu suchen, wer daran Schuld ist/war, hilft unmittelbar niemandem weiter. Nicht jeder weiße Südafrikaner ist ein Farmbesitzer, die Farmbesitzer selbst wandern aus, wo es geht. Die Politik möchte sie ohne Kompensation enteignen.
Man muss kein Einstein sein, um zu wissen, wohin diese Politik führen wird. Es gibt eine mächtige linke Partei, die alle Weiße enteignen und aus dem Land jagen möchte (Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF)).
Es wird in den nächsten Jahren massive Hungersnot, Putschversuche, Bürgerkriege geben, die kein Ende haben werden. Der Boden dafür wird von EFF und deren Anhänger geebnet.
Übrigens wuchs die südafrikanische Wirtschaft 20 Jahre lang unter ANC. Erst nach Jakob Zuma in den letzten 10 Jahren ist alles den Bach heruntergegangen. Die Unruhen stehen angeblich mit seiner Inhaftierung in Zusammenhang.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Übrigens wuchs die südafrikanische Wirtschaft 20 Jahre lang unter ANC. Erst nach Jakob Zuma in den letzten 10 Jahren ist alles den Bach heruntergegangen. Die Unruhen stehen angeblich mit seiner Inhaftierung in Zusammenhang.


Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Ab Mitte der 90er gab es - was nicht nur, aber besonders in Afrika ziemlich ungewöhnlich ist - einen sanften Wechsel  mit einem starken Bestreben zu einer Versöhnungs- statt einer Vergeltungspolitik. In so einem Klima geht es natürlich erst einmal ganz gut weiter und es hat nicht ganz 20, aber immerhin gute 15 Jahre angehalten.

Das Problem dabei: Man hat sich in dieser Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Stimmung gesonnt und alles ohne große Einbrüche weiterlaufen zu lassen genügt eben nicht in einem Land mit starken sozialen Kluften, die natürlich nicht nur, aber eben doch hauptsächlich entlang der Ethnien verlaufen.
Zumas Politik ist nicht die Ursache, sondern eher ein Symptom: Man hat gemerkt, das es nicht weitergeht, aber statt nach Lösungen zu suchen, suchte man lieber nach Schuldigen. Und da boten sich natürlich diejenigen an, denen es vor und nach dem Wechsel am besten ging. Ob durch gute und harte Arbeit oder durch Ausbeutung, interessiert da schon gar nicht mehr. Die Leute in den Townships greifen das einfach auf und es kommt zu Übergriffen und Unruhen.

Die Prognosen gehen allerdings davon aus, dass der ökonomische Einbruch nur kurz sein wird, weil sich alle bald ausgetobt haben und der/die Auslöser kein Interesse an kompletter Destabilisierung haben. Das sehe ich grundlegend skeptisch, denn dass die Leute solidarisch für jemanden auf die Barrikaden gehen bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass sie auch auf ihn hören, wenn er zur Ordnung ruft. So etwas entwickelt schnell eine Eigendynamik.
Aber selbst wenn es klappt, sehe ich alle zwei bis drei Jahre eine Wiederholung der jetzigen Zustände voraus, wenn nicht grundsätzlich an den Ursachen gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2021)

Die aktuelle Krise zeigt mal wieder, dass Laschet ein Vollversager ist.









						Laschet im Hochwassergebiet - Eilig zum Interview
					

Vor überschwemmten Straßen hat Ministerpräsident Armin Laschet der 'Bild'-Zeitung ein Interview gegeben - während die Stadtverwaltung nichts von seinem Besuch wusste.




					www.t-online.de
				




Sowas macht man einfach nicht!

Und dann noch #jungefrau


----------



## hoffgang (16. Juli 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Prognosen gehen allerdings davon aus, dass der ökonomische Einbruch nur kurz sein wird, weil sich alle bald ausgetobt haben und der/die Auslöser kein Interesse an kompletter Destabilisierung haben.


Diese Prognosen vergessen anscheinend, dass wir vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit bereits stark ausufernde Unruhen in der Provinz Gauteng hatten, damals wurde als Auslöser Covid bewertet. Mal schauen was das Militär bewirkt, 50/50 dass sich so die Lage bessert, oder komplett den Bach runtergeht.

Um aber mal zum Thread Thema zurück zu kommen, wie gehen wir mit den Überflutungen in Deutschland um? Kann man angesichts von (aktuell) fast 50 100 Toten denn noch immer guten Gewissens argumentieren, der Kampf gegen den Klimawandel dürfe uns nicht "zu teuer" zu stehen kommen?
Vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit hab ich über die Hitzewelle in den USA / Kanada geschrieben und dass dieses Ereignis hier ja eh niemanden juckt, jetzt haben wir unser eigenes Desaster und die unbeantwortete Frage was wir bereit sind in Kauf zu nehmen um weiterhin so wie bisher weiter zu leben.

Es wäre jetzt einfach (und vllt etwas unfair) auf Laschet & seine "aus irgendeinem Grund ist der Klimawandel auf einmal zum internationalen Thema geworden" Aussage rumzuhacken, aber wie bei vergangenen Wahlen wirft mal wieder ein Naturereignis einen Schatten auf das, was wir als wichtig erachten. Aber, wie Sparanus auch mit dem Artikel zeigt wirds mal zeit für eine ehrliche Debatte darüber wie man mit dem Klimawandel und seinen Folgen umgeht. Laschet hat absolut keinen überzeugenden Ansatz, weder für NRW, noch im CDU Wahlprogramm, wie der Klimawandel bekämpft werden soll, aber Schröder vs. Stoiber hat er dann wohl doch gut genug im Kopf um sich jetzt als Krisenmanager präsentieren zu wollen. Aber das reicht nicht, das ist nicht genug jetzt den Menschen Hilfe anzubieten für eine Katastrophe die eingetreten ist, gleichzeitig aber so zu tun, als wären die Veränderungen im Klima, die diese erst möglich gemacht haben, es nicht Wert zu bekämpfen.

Es ist einfach nur so erschreckend traurig, vor allem wenn man glaubt, dass Reaktion wichtiger sei als Prävention.
Die Frage "Wieviel soll uns die Bekämpfung des Klimawandels denn kosten" die ja immer wieder von Gegnern eines Tempolimits, einer CO2 Steuer, einer Abschaffung von Verbrennermotoren oder der Abschaltung von Kohlekraftwerken gestellt wird muss umgekehrt lauten: Wieviel sind wir bereit zu zahlen und zu opfern um genau so weitermachen zu können wie bisher.

Es zeigt auch wie fahrlässig es ist, kein klares Konzept zur Rettung des Klimas zu haben, WischiWachsi wie die CDU, oder ein "Klimaschutz ohne Verzicht" wie die FDP muten zynisch an wenn wir uns die Bilder von Schuld ansehen. Aber wie praktisch, dass die Server der CDU abgesoffen sind, vllt geht dort jetzt dem ein oder anderen mal ein Licht auf. Wir können uns gerne noch weiter streiten ob eine Baerbock ein Buch geschrieben hat oder abgeschrieben hat, oder wir konzentrieren uns mal ernsthaft darauf, was die Wissenschaft zur Möglichkeit sagt, dass sich solche Ereignisse in den kommenden Jahren / Jahrzehnten häufen und was wir gedenken dagegen zu tun.

Oh und übrigens, die Bild hat jetzt das US Mantra nach Mass Shootings entdeckt:








						Kommentar - Kein Wahlkampf mit der Katastrophe
					

Über weite Teile unseres Landes ist innerhalb weniger Stunden großes Leid hereingebrochen. Wassermassen haben Menschen weggerissen.




					www.bild.de
				





> Was jetzt kein Mensch braucht: dümmliche, ideologische Schuldzuweisungen und Wahlkampfparolen, die diese Naturgewalt parteipolitisch instrumentalisieren. Katastrophen bewältigt man durch Einigkeit, nicht durch Spaltung.



Oder wie es in den USA heißt, jetzt ist nicht die Zeit um über Schusswaffenverbote zu diskutieren, Thoughts & Prayers to all victim families.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2021)

Und bevor Don antwortet, ich bin durch die überschwemmten Keller gelaufen und habe abgepumpt. Mir hat der Wasserdruck eine Tür direkt vor mir bersten lassen


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie hatten aber 30 Jahre Zeit, wenigstens ein paar Reformen auf den Weg zu bringen, denn eigentlich gehören  die letzten 30 Jahre eben nicht zu den "letzten "100 Jahren.



Fuer jemanden, der nicht wertschaetzt wenn ueber ihn geurteilt wird, urteilst Du umgekehrt ziemlich enthemmt ueber Andere.

Fun Fact: Die mit kurzer Unterbrechung CDU-gefuehrten Bundesregierungen nach 1990 hatten ~ dieselbe Zeit, um die versprochenen bluehenden Landschaften© zu errichten. Aber das ist sicher etwas voellig anderes, weil ... ja, wieso eigentlich?

Das Mass an Schlichtheit, dass Du immer ungenierter an den Tag legst, ueberrascht mich dann doch etwas.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es zeigt auch wie fahrlässig es ist, kein klares Konzept zur Rettung des Klimas zu haben, WischiWachsi wie die CDU, oder ein "Klimaschutz ohne Verzicht" wie die FDP muten zynisch an wenn wir uns die Bilder von Schuld ansehen. Aber wie praktisch, dass die Server der CDU abgesoffen sind, vllt geht dort jetzt dem ein oder anderen mal ein Licht auf. Wir können uns gerne noch weiter streiten ob eine Baerbock ein Buch geschrieben hat oder abgeschrieben hat, oder wir konzentrieren uns mal ernsthaft darauf, was die Wissenschaft zur Möglichkeit sagt, dass sich solche Ereignisse in den kommenden Jahren / Jahrzehnten häufen und was wir gedenken dagegen zu tun.


Wie ich hier schon mal schrieb: die Grünen haben davor schon vor 40 Jahren gewarnt! Natürlich auf anraten der Wissenschaft. Aber das sind ja nur die blöden Ökos die den Bürgern das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen und alles verbieten wollen. Und die Schüler sollen auch lieber in die Schule gehen als für ihre Zukunft zu demonstrieren.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie ich hier schon mal schrieb: die Grünen haben davor schon vor 40 Jahren gewarnt! Natürlich auf anraten der Wissenschaft. Aber das sind ja nur die blöden Ökos die den Bürgern das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen und alles verbieten wollen. Und die Schüler sollen auch lieber in die Schule gehen als für ihre Zukunft zu demonstrieren.


Das die Überschwemmungen nur mitvdwm Klima zusammenhängen ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. Die Urbanisierung hat da auch ihren Anteil, was in Zukunft noch größere Überschwemmungen zur folge hat. Flüsse haben keine Kurven, weil die vor 1000en Jahren tanzen wollten. Wiesen werden Asphaltiert und Wohngebiete und Kaufhäuser gebaut. Die 30cm grünfläche in Städten reichen nunmal nicht, um den Regen versickern zu lassen. Und da kein Wasser versickern kann, sondern schnell abtronsportiert wird, findet der Grundwasserspiegel auch ziemlich ungeil.
Der Klimawandel tut dann sein übriges...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel tut dann sein übriges...


Das sind immer mehrere Faktoren. Der Klimawandel b4egünstigt aber nun mal derartige Wetterlagen und das wird man auch nicht mehr verhindern können, da der Zug dort schon abgefahren ist.
Jetzt gilt es Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind immer mehrere Faktoren. Der Klimawandel b4egünstigt aber nun mal derartige Wetterlagen und das wird man auch nicht mehr verhindern können, da der Zug dort schon abgefahren ist.
> Jetzt gilt es Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben.


Verhindern kannste den freilich...co2 ansich sehe ich nicht als Problem an, das kann man mit Geld im Gestein speichern...das Problem ist die Umweltverschutzung, was irgendwie nie so hochgepuscht wird wie das Miniproblemchen Klimawandel.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juli 2021)

Erstmals mein Beileid an all die Betroffenen und deren Angehörige.
Der Klimawandel ist natürlich Schuld, aber das Thema wird zu viel gemolken. Schaut euch mal den ntv-Beitrag an:








						Heli-Flug zeigt Ausmaß der Rhein-Erft-Katastrophe
					

Im Rhein-Erft-Kreis in Nordrhein-Westfalen gilt Katastrophenalarm, weite Teile stehen unter Wasser, die Bundeswehr ist im Einsatz. Bei einem Helikopter-Überflug zeigt sich das Ausmaß der Zerstörung. Ganze Häuser sind weggespült, ein Krankenhaus samt Rettungswagen von Fluten eingeschlossen.




					www.n-tv.de
				



Ab 02:30 genauer anschauen, in Italien wäre der Bau der Häuser an der Flussverengung illegal. Sie hätten Schutz an den Ufern angebracht und beiderseits des Flusses Bäume angepflanzt. Der Norden von Italien wird des öfteren überflutet, deswegen ist das für sie nichts Neues. In Deutschland hat man in den Lagen dicht bebaut und dachte sich wohl, es wird schon gut gehen.. Ich habe in den Nachrichten gelesen, dass die Flüsse bzw. deren Zweige  "gerade gerichtet" wurden. Jemand vor Ort hat möglicherweise mehr Info darüber. Das gilt auch als kriminell in Italien, da  dadurch die Wassermassen in der Nähe von Ansiedlungen gefährlich schnell an Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und dann die Dämme/Kurven überlaufen/einstüzen lassen.

Speziell zu Laschet in dem Zusammenhang zum Wahlkampf:
1. Man wird ihm genau auf die Finger schauen, wie er der Situation Herr werden möchte.
2. Was er verspricht zu tun, damit solche Katastrophen nicht die Ausmaße erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Verhindern kannste den freilich...co2 ansich sehe ich nicht als Problem an, das kann man mit Geld im Gestein speichern...das Problem ist die Umweltverschutzung, was irgendwie nie so hochgepuscht wird wie das Miniproblemchen Klimawandel.


Der Klimawandel mit allen Auswirkungen ist die größte Bedrohung für die Menschheit.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel mit allen Auswirkungen ist die größte Bedrohung für die Menschheit.


Und mittlerweile nicht mehr zu leugnen oder klein zu reden.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2021)

Wobei man solche Regenereignisse jetzt auch nicht extrem überbewerten darf. Wir haben eben auch ein Problem, dass das Thema Hochwasser und Starkregen bei der Ausweisung von Bauland erst seit einigen Jahren überhaupt betrachtet wurde, während "Wohnen am Wasser" schon immer populär war und Gemeinden gerne entsprechende Baugebiete ausweisen. Und da wird dann halt auch mal der Fluss eingedeicht und begradigt. Manchmal hat man auch Strassen mit typischen Namen "In der Aue"  oder "Am Bach"  und bei den Häusern aus dem 19. Jahrhundert sieht man dann sehr oft die Kellerfenster bei 1m über Gelände und das Erdeschoss wird über eine Treppe von 1,50m erreicht. Neuere Häuser haben das nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2021)

Nicht das einzelne Ereignis ist zu bewerten sondern die Häufigkeit. 

Wir sagen ja auch nichts gegen das Rauchen weil ein Raucher Lungenkrebs bekommt sondern weil das gehäuft auftritt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht das einzelne Ereignis ist zu bewerten sondern die Häufigkeit.
> 
> Wir sagen ja auch nichts gegen das Rauchen weil ein Raucher Lungenkrebs bekommt sondern weil das gehäuft auftritt.


Klimawandel wird ja nicht geleugnet. Es geht darum, ob man 100% Aufwand betreiben soll, worauf man nur 2% Einfluss hat  bei einer Entwicklung, die man teilweise nicht mehr aufhalten kann, oder man zweigt einen Teil davon ab, um die Folgen zu begrenzen/bekämpfen. Die Grünen wollen das Erste, sinnvoll wäre aber eine Kombination an Maßnahmen in beide Richtungen.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2021)

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Leute verstehen müssen, dass Wasser Platz braucht und Fallrohre + Kanal rechnerisch alle 5 Jahre überlastet sind. Wenn man dann noch in Neubaugebieten die Bauflächen maximal ausschöpft, dazu dann noch Steingärten + Pool, dann reicht schon ein starkes Gewitter und die Keller saufen ab, selbst wenn eine Rückschlagklappe vorhanden ist. Man kann auch die Hausinstallation mit den Hauptanschlüssen nicht in den Keller setzen, sondern in EG oder 1.OG, macht keiner weil es mehr kostet. Man kann auch das EG höher legen, macht auch keiner weil wir ja alle geschmeidig auf unsere Terrasse wollen.


----------



## Eckism (16. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel mit allen Auswirkungen ist die größte Bedrohung für die Menschheit.


Nein, der ist Handlebar wenn man nur wöllte...ne verseuchte Umwelt ist verseucht. Könnte man zwar auch alles filtern, aber das kostet bedeutend mehr, ist aufwändiger und die verseuchenden Stoffe können auch nicht auf dauer irgendwo eingelagert werden.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei man solche Regenereignisse jetzt auch nicht extrem überbewerten darf. Wir haben eben auch ein Problem, dass das Thema Hochwasser und Starkregen bei der Ausweisung von Bauland erst seit einigen Jahren überhaupt betrachtet wurde, während "Wohnen am Wasser" schon immer populär war und Gemeinden gerne entsprechende Baugebiete ausweisen. Und da wird dann halt auch mal der Fluss eingedeicht und begradigt. Manchmal hat man auch Strassen mit typischen Namen "In der Aue"  oder "Am Bach"  und bei den Häusern aus dem 19. Jahrhundert sieht man dann sehr oft die Kellerfenster bei 1m über Gelände und das Erdeschoss wird über eine Treppe von 1,50m erreicht. Neuere Häuser haben das nicht.


Naja, die Wissenschaft hat halt auch vor 30 Jahren schon vorhergesagt, dass sich bei steigender Erdtemperatur die Häufigkeit von Starkregenereignissen häufen wird. Und man hat halt weder die Erderwärmung verhindert, noch Hochwasser gerechte Bebauungen geplant.

ElCiritico will jetzt schon wieder kleinreden was wir tun müssten, dabei ist absehbar, dass wir die 1.5 Grad Erwärmung mit den jetzigen vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen nicht halten werden können. Also nicht mal mit dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen, das ja schon verrissen wird als zu teuer, zu wirtschaftsfeindlich. Wie sollen jetzt die Pläne der anderen Parteien, die weitaus weniger progressiv in Sachen Klimaschutz sind, hier auch nur im Ansatz eine Linderung bringen?
Ich habs oben bereits geschrieben, es ist einfach zynisch angesichts von mehr als hundert Toten so zu tun, als wäre der Zug abgefahren und jetzt könne man eh nix mehr dran ändern, also müssten die Maßnahmen auch nicht so extrem ausfallen. Bravo, großartig, immer das gleiche Lied singen - wer soll das bezahlen, wer hat all das Geld.
Wir müssen endlich mal anfangen den Klimawandel sinnvoll zu begrenzen, was wir aktuell erleben ist schon nicht wirklich nett, wie das bei +1,5°C aussehen soll, oder gar bei 2 oder 3°C will man sich wohl nicht vorstellen, obwohl einige unserer Mitbürger grad ein sehr plastisch anschauliches Verständnis davon bekommen haben.

Wir müssen 150% Einsatz bringen um soviel von dieser Entwicklung wie nur irgend möglich zu bekämpfen, denn die Folgen davon sind unbezahlbar. Wir werden für das Tief Bernd in einigen Monaten eine Rechnung präsentiert bekommen, was das die Versicherungen gekostet hat, was den Steuerzahler, usw usw. 
Wenn man das Geld sinnvoll in Prävention stecken würde anstatt zu sparen für die nächste Reaktion...

>100 Tote
~1300 Vermisste
Zig Tausende obdachlos

Und dann fordert jemand, dass wir weniger als 100% geben um sowas zukünftig bestmöglich zu mitigieren?
Anscheinend ja, wie Laschet schon gesagt hat. Wegen einem Tag ändert man die Politik nicht.

Dabei muss man sich doch die Frage stellen, wenn das kein Eye Opener war, was braucht es denn noch um zu erkennen, dass Klimaschutz auch Heimatschutz ist und wir direkt die möglichen Auswirkungen einer sich immer stärker erwärmenden Erde erleben. Nicht theoretisch irgendwann durch mögliche Flüchtlingsströme aus öden oder überfluteten Landschaften. Nicht indirekt dadurch, dass und Absatzmärkte oder Produktionsstandorte wegbrechen könnten. Nein, direkt im Herzen Deutschlands, mit Toten & Milliarden an Schäden und das nur durch ein bisschen Zuviel lokalem Regen.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> und bei den Häusern aus dem 19. Jahrhundert sieht man dann sehr oft die Kellerfenster bei 1m über Gelände und das Erdeschoss wird über eine Treppe von 1,50m erreicht. Neuere Häuser haben das nicht.


Nicht nur. Je nach Gegend hatten die Häuser selber nichtmal einen Keller drunter, sondern die waren ein paar hundert Meter weiter weg in einem Hügel, weil das Grundwasser zu hoch war. Dazu kommt: Früher hatte man keine ausgebauten Keller wie heute, sondern Gewölbekeller, wo Aufgrund der Bauweise das Wasser über kurz oder lang auch wieder versickern konnte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Diese Prognosen vergessen anscheinend, dass wir vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit bereits stark ausufernde Unruhen in der Provinz Gauteng hatten, damals wurde als Auslöser Covid bewertet.


Nicht zu vergessen: Südafrika und die ganzen umliegenden Staaten, leiden seit rund 10 Jahren unter einer drastischen Dürre.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2021)

Es geht nicht um Kleinreden, es geht darum nicht irgendwelche  abstrakten Erwartungen zu pflegen. Wir brauchen Klimavorsorge, wir brauchen Klimaanpassung aber vor allem brauchen wir konkrete Maßnahmen. Und gerade bei Hochwasser sind die konkreten Maßnahmen sehr konkret.

1. Man muss den Bächen ihren Raum zurück geben
2. Man muss die Versiegelung des Einzugsgebietes reduzieren
3. jeder Eigentümer muss Objektschutz betreiben

Sorry, mir geht es auf den Sack so etwas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klimawandel zu nennen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht war die Werbung mit Baerbock als Moses nicht so falsch, aber der Plott des ganzen war halt,
dass Laschet der Pharao ist und wir wegen seiner Verbohrtheit die ganzen Plagen über uns ergehen lassen müssen^^


----------



## hoffgang (16. Juli 2021)

Oh und falls es IMMER noch Menschen gibt, die bestreiten wollen, dass Bild & Co eine Kampagne gegen Baerbock führen, aktuell unter den Katastrophennews im Slider auf 1:








						Mehrere Jahre zu spät - Baerbock meldet neue Nebentätigkeiten nach
					

Grünen-Chefin Annalena Baerbock hat auf ihrer Bundestagsseite nachträglich neue Nebentätigkeiten hinzugefügt – teilweise viel zu spät.




					www.bild.de
				




Konklusio des Artikels:


> Laut „abgeordnetenwatch“ ziehen verspätete Meldungen von Nebentätigkeiten so gut wie nie Konsequenzen nach sich. Demnach berufen sich viele Abgeordnete darauf, dass es sich um ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten handle.
> 
> *Dennoch: Auch in diesen Fällen besteht eine Meldepflicht.*



Baerbock meldet 3 ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten nach, Bild Online macht das zur ersten News, direkt nach der Berichterstattung über die Flut, ruft aber gleichzeitig auf, den Wahlkampf während der Überschwemmung ruhen zu lassen. 

@seahawk 
Und du denkst, die Entwicklung hin zu mehr Starkregentagen hat nichts damit zu tun?


> Konkret zeigen die Simulationsrechnungen damals wie heute, dass leichte Niederschläge global durch den CO2-Anstieg in der Atmosphäre seltener werden, Starkregen dagegen häufiger vorkommt. Das ist eine schlechte Nachricht nicht nur wegen der wachsenden Hochwassergefahr, sondern auch für die Landwirtschaft und unsere Wälder: Starkregen sickert weniger in den Boden, sondern läuft zu einem großen Teil auf der Oberfläche ab in die Flüsse.[...] Zwar verdunstet in einem wärmeren Klima auch mehr Wasser, zum Beispiel von den Ozeanen – aber nur zwei bis drei Prozent pro Grad Erwärmung. Das führt zu global mehr Niederschlag – was verdunstet kommt auch wieder runter – doch allein die Hälfte dieser Zunahme fällt an den sechs nassesten Tagen des Jahres.


Hochwasser und Unwetter sind in Deutschland nichts unbekanntes, aber:



> Dennoch weiß die Wissenschaft seit Langem, dass solche extremen Wetterlagen, wie sie Tief Bernd nach Westdeutschland brachte, immer häufiger werden, wenn die Temperatur in unserer Atmosphäre weiter steigt.



Niemand kann beweisen, dass Tief Bernd direkt mit dem Klimawandel zusammenhängt. Niemand kann aber bestreiten, dass Tief Bernd exakt in die Prognosen zum menschengemachten Klimawandel passt. Man kann sich jetzt aussuchen was man glauben möchte, dabei sollte man aber bedenken, hat die Wissenschaft recht, dann häufen sich diese Ereignisse mit steigender Erwärmung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, die Wissenschaft hat halt auch vor 30 Jahren schon vorhergesagt, dass sich bei steigender Erdtemperatur die Häufigkeit von Starkregenereignissen häufen wird. Und man hat halt weder die Erderwärmung verhindert, noch Hochwasser gerechte Bebauungen geplant.
> 
> ElCiritico will jetzt schon wieder kleinreden was wir tun müssten, dabei ist absehbar, dass wir die 1.5 Grad Erwärmung mit den jetzigen vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen nicht halten werden können. Also nicht mal mit dem Wahlprogramm der Grünen, das ja schon verrissen wird als zu teuer, zu wirtschaftsfeindlich. Wie sollen jetzt die Pläne der anderen Parteien, die weitaus weniger progressiv in Sachen Klimaschutz sind, hier auch nur im Ansatz eine Linderung bringen?
> Ich habs oben bereits geschrieben, es ist einfach zynisch angesichts von mehr als hundert Toten so zu tun, als wäre der Zug abgefahren und jetzt könne man eh nix mehr dran ändern, also müssten die Maßnahmen auch nicht so extrem ausfallen. Bravo, großartig, immer das gleiche Lied singen - wer soll das bezahlen, wer hat all das Geld.
> ...


Wörter verdreht, mit viel Herz irgendwas rausgehaun, was stimmt, aber so nicht machbar ist ( feasability).
Wo fange ich an? Ich sprach vom Aufwand. Aufwand ! = Einsatz, denn Aufwand ist mit Resourcen verbunden und die sind endlich.
Ob man 200% oder 300% Einsatz in Deutschland zeigt, verfügt man immer noch über 100% Resourcen und ist immer noch für 2% an den Emissionen weltweit verantwortlich. Schlau wäre es also, einen Teil dieser Resourcen zur Bewältigung, Vorbeugung der Folgen des Klimawandels zu benutzen und den anderen Teil genau zu dem Zweck, was du meinst, von mir aus mit 150% Einsatz. Ich hoffe, dass die Amis und Chinesen irgendwann einlenken, bevor es total zu spät ist. Dann kann man gemeinsam sehr wirksam mehr als 150% Einsatz dort zeigen, wo es auch wirklich ankommt.


seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Kleinreden, es geht darum nicht irgendwelche  abstrakten Erwartungen zu pflegen. Wir brauchen Klimavorsorge, wir brauchen Klimaanpassung aber vor allem brauchen wir konkrete Maßnahmen. Und gerade bei Hochwasser sind die konkreten Maßnahmen sehr konkret.
> 
> 1. Man muss den Bächen ihren Raum zurück geben
> 2. Man muss die Versiegelung des Einzugsgebietes reduzieren
> ...


Es ist die neue Mode jede Naturkatastrophe nur auf den Klimawandel zu schieben. Extremtemperaturen in Nordamerika können besser dafür herhalten, als die Folgen des Hochwassers in Deutschland. Wir beide zusammen haben genug Gründe fürs Warum zusammengetragen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2021)

Klar begünstigen landschaftliche und bauliche Veränderungen auch Hochwasser aber es ist nun wirklich sehr viel Regen in kurzer Zeit runtergekommen. Und ich sehe ganz klar einen Zusammenhang mit dem Klimawandel. Solche extremen Wetterereignisse und ihren Häufigkeiten wurden von Klimaforschern ja schon viel eher vorrausgesagt. Und sie werden zukünftig noch häufiger. Egal ob Starkregen oder Hitzewellen.  Stürme werden auch zunehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es ist die neue Mode jede Naturkatastrophe nur auf den Klimawandel zu schieben.


Wenn du mehr als den halben Satz lesen würdest, würdest du erkennen, dass dort immer
das Wort "öfter" vorkommt.

Niemand würde etwas sagen, dass das jetzt 200 Jahre nicht ansatzweise passiert wäre.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2021)

Genau. Es geht um die Häufigkeit solcher Katastrophen. Und die nimmt unweigerlich zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das die Überschwemmungen nur mitvdwm Klima zusammenhängen ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. Die Urbanisierung hat da auch ihren Anteil, was in Zukunft noch größere Überschwemmungen zur folge hat. Flüsse haben keine Kurven, weil die vor 1000en Jahren tanzen wollten. Wiesen werden Asphaltiert und Wohngebiete und Kaufhäuser gebaut.



Du warst schon mal in der Eifel? Oder hast die letzten 2 Tage mehr als 30 Sekunden Nachrichten geschaut? Das waren keine Flusshochwasser, die in Niederungen erwachsene Städte geflutet haben, weil jemand eine Wasserstraße begradigt hat, sondern am Arsch der Welt durch relativ leere Täler rauschende Sturzbäche und die weggespülten Häuser waren, der Optik der Reste/Nachbarbauten nach zu urteilen mehrheitlich ein halbes bis ein ganzes Jahrhundert alt oder noch älter. Gerade Neubaugebiete sind eher wenig betroffen, denn die entstehen mangels Platz in der seit langem besiedelten Talsohle heute weiter oben am Hang und wer in 20 m Höhe baut, ist nicht betoffen, wenn ein Bach von 0,5 auf 5,0 m anschwillt. Zwar würden Ausweichflächen auch gegen solche Ereignisse helfen, aber wir reden hier von gegenden, in denen das bei bisherigen Witterungsverhältnisse nie nötig war. Jetzt wurde auf einmal allen vor Augen geführt, dass Gebiete die vor 100 Jahren als sicherer Baugrund galten und entsprechend genutzt wurden, seit 20-30 Jahren eine Gefahrenzone sind.




seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei man solche Regenereignisse jetzt auch nicht extrem überbewerten darf. Wir haben eben auch ein Problem, dass das Thema Hochwasser und Starkregen bei der Ausweisung von Bauland erst seit einigen Jahren überhaupt betrachtet wurde, während "Wohnen am Wasser" schon immer populär war und Gemeinden gerne entsprechende Baugebiete ausweisen. Und da wird dann halt auch mal der Fluss eingedeicht und begradigt. Manchmal hat man auch Strassen mit typischen Namen "In der Aue"  oder "Am Bach"  und bei den Häusern aus dem 19. Jahrhundert sieht man dann sehr oft die Kellerfenster bei 1m über Gelände und das Erdeschoss wird über eine Treppe von 1,50m erreicht. Neuere Häuser haben das nicht.



Sicher, dass du nicht was mit alten Bauernhäusern verwechselst? Die hatten im Erdgeschoss, dass damals eher unter 1,80 m denn über 2,00 m hoch war und je nach Fundament und Bautätigkeiten in der Umgebung heute eben auch mal 20-30 cm unter dem Umgebungsniveau liegen kann, den Stall. Nicht wegen Hochwasserpolster (auch wenn man dieses Geschoss in einigen Gegenden sicherlich ungern für Feuchtigkeitsempfindlicheres genommen hat), sondern weil Vieh eben gerne ebenerdig bleibt und wenn man oben drüber die restliche Hütte erichtet, braucht man kein getrenntes Dach und Platz dafür mehr. Jedenfalls so lange nicht, bis der Hof gewachsen ist - später wurde sowas dann meist zum Geräte. oder Lagerschuppen, heute sind zum Teil Garagen drin. Stall-typisch haben solche Gebäude im (Sub-)Parterre aber auf alle Fälle neben den durchaus höher liegenden Fenstern, auch 1-2 große Tore, die etwaige Hochwasser direkt reinströmen lassen.

Das jemand in Deutschland ein altes Haus mit wasserdichtem Erdgeschoss erichtet hat, wirst du dagegen kaum finden. Einige mögen nach leidvoller Erfahrung nachgerüstet worden sein, aber so blöd, dass sie in als solchen bekannte Hochwassergefahrengebiete einen Neubau klotzen, sind die Bauherren erst seit der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jhd.. Da ist es dann wichtiger, was der Kredit für das Grundstück die nächsten 10 Jahre kostet oder was man für eine Immobilie in erster-Reihe-Lage in 20 Jahren kassieren kann, während man Häuser früher an Stellen und in Stilen gebaut hat, die ein Überdauern über Jahrhunderte wahrscheinlich erscheinen ließen.

Von daher habe ich mit den Hochwassergeschädigten diesmal ungewöhnlich viel Mitleid. Im Gegensatz zu den Neubau-1-Familienhaus-Vierteln in ex-Auen, die bei den letzten großen Hochwässern abgesoffen sind, trifft es diesmal nämlich ziemlich alten Baubestand bei dem man niemandem vorwerfen kann, dass er wieder besseren Wissens das Risiko eingegangen ist. An einigen Stellen war das Risiko zwar auch früher keineswegs null, aber schlichtweg noch nicht bekannt und in dieser Intensität ist es schlichtweg ein Novum.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @seahawk
> Und du denkst, die Entwicklung hin zu mehr Starkregentagen hat nichts damit zu tun?
> 
> Hochwasser und Unwetter sind in Deutschland nichts unbekanntes, aber:
> ...



Starkregen ist ja primär erst ein Problem wenn er auf Bebauung trifft.  Natürlich sorgt der Klimawandel dafür, dass die Ereignisse mehr werden, aber das ändert eben nichts an den grundsätzlichen Problemen mit Wasser. Grundsätzlich ist es aber Fakt, dass selbst wenn der Klimawandel nicht existierte, die zunehmende Versiegelung der Landschaft die Häufigkeit von Überflutungsereignissen erhöht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Starkregen ist ja primär erst ein Problem wenn er auf Bebauung trifft.


vor 20 Jahren gab es das Wort "Starkregen" nicht mal.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2021)

Trotzdem gab es diese Ereignisse schon immer:  Der Rhein hatte 1342 ein extremes Sommerhochwasser. Man darf vermuten, dass dieses Ereignis heute eine extreme Katastrophe wäre.





__





						Das Magdalenenhochwasser im Sommer 1342 im Rheingebiet
					

Rheinhochwasser 1342, Magdalenenhochwasser - Meteorologie, Verlauf, Schadensbilanz, Auswirkungen.



					undine.bafg.de
				




Es geht ja auch gar nicht darum den Klimawandel zu relativieren, es ist nur wichtig zu verstehen, dass Maßnahmen dagegen im besten Falle die Häufigkeit der Überschwemmung reduzieren, aber nicht das grundsätzliche Risiko.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2021)

Klar, wir hatten ja 2002 schon eine Jahrhundertflut.
Und 2003 war der Sommer recht heiß und lang.
Nichtsdestotrotz zeigen ja die Messungen, dass es immer wärmer wird und wärmere Luft kann mehr Wasser speichern und wenn du dann wetterlagen hast, wo ein tiefdruckgebiet lange an einem Ort verweilt, hast du eben die Regenmengen. Und gerade das Verweilen wird sich verstärken, weil die starken Luftströme durch den Klimawandel abgeschwächt werden.
2018 war es genau anders herum. Da lag ein Hochdruckgebiet lange am Ort und alles war heiß und trocken.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> vor 20 Jahren gab es das Wort "Starkregen" nicht mal.


Das ist ja wohl ein absoluter Scherz!
Natürlich gab es Gewitter und Starkregen schon seit ich denken kann, es waren kurze Entladungen von maximal 1-2 Stunden, aber ich kann mich sehr genau erinnern, wie auf dem platten Land Nähe Hannover (1985), innerhalb von 1 Stunde zig Garagen vollgelaufen sind, weil es einen Platzregen gab.
Genauso auf der Fahrt in den Spanien Urlaub 1990, hielten wir kurz nach der französischen Grenze unter einer Brücke, wegen eines Starkregens und der Verkehr auf der Autobahn kam kurz zum erliegen, weil keiner mehr fahren wollte, so stark hat es geschüttet.
Wie gesagt, das war aber immer nach ein paar Stunden aller höchstens wieder vorbei.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl ein absoluter Scherz!


Nicht begriffen? Das Wort gab es nicht. Das war immer Regen und nichts anderes. Irgendwann kam einer auf die Idee, sowas Starkregen zu nennen.
Wobei die Leute eh keine Ahnung haben, was es bedeutet, wenns mal richtig regnet.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei die Leute eh keine Ahnung haben, was es bedeutet, wenns mal richtig regnet.


Wir leben halt nicht in den Tropen, ich kann das jetzt nicht wirklich einordnen, ob es das Wort Starkregen gab, was es auf alle Fälle gab, war das Wort, "Platzregen", das ist mir seit meiner Kindheit bekannt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir leben halt nicht in den Tropen, ich kann das jetzt nicht wirklich einordnen, ob es das Wort Starkregen gab, was es auf alle Fälle gab, war das Wort, "Platzregen", das ist mir seit meiner Kindheit bekannt.


Platzregen kenne ich auch. Das Wort Starkregen gab es aber eben nicht. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Und dass es mal heftig geschüttet hat, ist nichts Neues.
Interessant ist aber, in dem Zusammenhang, dass die Straße, an der ich wohne, in den letzten 4 Jahren 2x halb weggespült wurde. Es regnete soviel, dass die Straße abgesoffen ist und keiner mehr dort fahren konnte.
Davor gab es das übrigens nie. Erst seit kurzem.


----------



## Lotto (17. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das jemand in Deutschland ein altes Haus mit wasserdichtem Erdgeschoss erichtet hat, wirst du dagegen kaum finden. Einige mögen nach leidvoller Erfahrung nachgerüstet worden sein, aber so blöd, dass sie in als solchen bekannte Hochwassergefahrengebiete einen Neubau klotzen, sind die Bauherren erst seit der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jhd.



Das eigentliche Problem bleibt ja auch bestehen: die Häuser werden unterspült und deswegen instabil und quasi unbewohnbar und abbruchreif.
Das volllaufen von Kellern ist da noch das sehr viel kleinere Übel.

Spätestens jetzt werden Versicherungen in den Gebieten nicht mehr angeboten werden, d.h. jeder wird sich min. dreimal überlegen ob er sein neues Häuschen (von Versicherungssume/Staastshilfen etc.) an so einen Flusslauf bauen wird (wobei natürlich hier auch die Frage im Raum stehen muss warum die Allgemeinheit für privates Risiko einstehen muss, gibt genug Menschen die sich auch ohne Katastrophe kein eigenes Häuschen leisten können, aber das ist dann mehr eine Grundsatzfrage).

Ob die Katastrophe nun dem Klimawandel geschuldet ist wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Solange sowas nicht öfter in den nächsten Jahren auftritt sehe ich da eigentlich keinen bewiesenen Zusammenhang.
Evtl. war ja die letzte Flut in dem Ausmaß in der Region 1000 Jahre her. Wer weiß das schon? Es muss halt schon sehr viel zusammenkommen damit sowas entsteht.
Das Oderhochwasser ist nun auch schon 24 Jahre her. Seitdem nichts.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Platzregen kenne ich auch. Das Wort Starkregen gab es aber eben nicht.


Anderes Wort fürs gleiche Ereignis...wir leben in einer Zeit, wo alte Worte uncool sind. Der Hausmeister heißt ja auch nicht mehr Hausmeister usw.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Platzregen kenne ich auch. Das Wort Starkregen gab es aber eben nicht. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> Und dass es mal heftig geschüttet hat, ist nichts Neues.
> Interessant ist aber, in dem Zusammenhang, dass die Straße, an der ich wohne, in den letzten 4 Jahren 2x halb weggespült wurde. Es regnete soviel, dass die Straße abgesoffen ist und keiner mehr dort fahren konnte.
> Davor gab es das übrigens nie. Erst seit kurzem.


Fasse das jetzt nicht falsch auf, aber du wohnst nach allem was ich verstanden habe, nicht gerade in einer Hochwsser gefährdeten Region, kann es vielleicht auch sein, das die Straße nicht so wirklich optimal gebaut wurde, oder schließt du da "Fusch" aus. Gab es in den letzten Jahren irgendwelche Bauarbeiten, wie Radweg oder eine Gewässerbegradigung in der Nähe? Kann Wasser irgenwohin abfließen, Wiese, Wald etc?


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2021)

Wir sollten uns vielleicht mal den Niederschlag ansehen der wäre nämlich unabhängig von der Bebauung...


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns vielleicht mal den Niederschlag ansehen der wäre nämlich unabhängig von der Bebauung...


Halte ich für nicht zielführend, wenn es um "Unwetter" geht, die halt wie ich schon gesagt habe, jetzt nach meiner Ansicht nach, wesentlich länger dauern und auch häufiger vorkommen. An der Niederschlagsgrafik kann ich jedenfalls nichts außergewöhnliches erkennen, Ausreißer hat es immer schon gegeben, auch schon weniger Niederschlag als 2018. Eventuell bringen Niederschläge die auf Jahreszeiten und vielleicht regional eingegrenzt sind, mehr Aussagekraft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Interessantes Interview.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Insoweit war die Eifel gefährdet durch enge Täler, aber wiederum auch "gut" vorbereitet durch sehr wenig Bebauung mit viel Wald und Wiesen, die Wasser aufnehmen können.
Die Quintessenz aus dem Interview ist m.A. nach, das es eher an den starken Wetterphenomenen liegt, die halt so noch nicht oder sehr selten vorgekommen sind, "Platzregen", über viele Stunden oder Tage.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ob die Katastrophe nun dem Klimawandel geschuldet ist wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Solange sowas nicht öfter in den nächsten Jahren auftritt sehe ich da eigentlich keinen bewiesenen Zusammenhang.
> Evtl. war ja die letzte Flut in dem Ausmaß in der Region 1000 Jahre her. Wer weiß das schon? Es muss halt schon sehr viel zusammenkommen damit sowas entsteht.


Katastrophen dieses Ausmaßes sind auch über Jahrhunderte ziemlich gut dokumentiert. Sicherlich ist das alles nicht lückenlos, aber die Stadt- und /oder Kirchenarchive reichen weit zurück und halten fest, wenn große Teile der Stadt fortgepült werden und der liebe Herrgott etliche Schäfchen auf dem Wasserweg zu sich holt.
Und wo menschliche Aufzeichnungen nicht reichen, haben Böden ein langes Gedächtnis und eine Untersuchung der Sedimente zeigt sehr genau, was wie und wie oft und für wie lange unter Wasser gesetzt wurde.

Kurz, man kann sehr wohl feststellen, dass sich klimabedingte Katastrophen häufen.



Lotto schrieb:


> Das Oderhochwasser ist nun auch schon 24 Jahre her. Seitdem nichts.


Das Oderhochwasser ist eine ganz andere Baustelle. Denn wie der Name schon verrät, tritt da ein spezifisches Gewässer über die Ufer. Und das macht (nicht nur) die Oder regelmäßig; nach dem Oderhochwasser kann man die Uhr stellen und die Anwohner sind im Regelfall mental und baulich darauf eingestellt.

Hinzu kommt, dass Fluktuationen in der Stärke des alljährlichen Oderhochwassers historisch durchaus dokumentiert sind. Was damals für die Leute eine Überraschung war, ist eigentlich aus meteologischer und historischer Sicht keine. Kurz gesagt, die Katastrophe war mehr oder weniger die Folge unzureichender Maßnahmen, weil man sich nur auf den Normalfall, nicht aber auf durchaus bekannte Extremfälle eingestellt hatte.

Da ist in keinster Weise damit vergleichbar, dass sich durch starke Regenfälle quasi neue (Kurzzeit-) Flüsse bilden, wo im Rückblick nichts dergleichen vorgefallen ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns vielleicht mal den Niederschlag ansehen der wäre nämlich unabhängig von der Bebauung...


Exakt.

Dons Grafik ist dabei unzureichend, da sie gerade einmal 40 Jahre abdeckt. Aber selbst auf dieser könnte man mit bloßem Auge den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es - auch Außreißer berücksichtigt - eine mittlere Zunahme über den gewählten Zeitabschnitt gibt.

Grundsätzlich ist das Ganze so betrachtet wenig hilfreich, weil man sich die Entwicklung bestimmter Regionen anschauen müsste. In der Niederschlagsmenge ganz Deutschlands sind eben auch Regionen drin, in denen die gewohnten Niederschläge ausbleiben, weil die Sättigung schon vorher erreicht wird und das Ganze "vorzeitig" abregnet. Grob vereinfacht: Während die einen absaufen, trocknen anderswo die Böden aus und sind nicht mehr gewohnt aufnahmebereit für Regen, wenn er dann doch kommt, was dann paradoxerweise auch in Überflutungen münden kann.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juli 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dons Grafik ist dabei unzureichend, da sie gerade einmal 40 Jahre abdeckt.


Nene es sind 140 Jahre.
Aber ansonsten haben wir ja die gleiche Analyse, das man es Regional betrachten muss und das "Unwetter" jetzt wesentlich länger dauern und auch häufiger vorkommen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eventuell bringen Niederschläge die auf Jahreszeiten und vielleicht regional eingegrenzt sind, mehr Aussagekraft.


Natürlich muss das Regional betrachtet werden. Ist das nicht logisch?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Anderes Wort fürs gleiche Ereignis...wir leben in einer Zeit, wo alte Worte uncool sind. Der Hausmeister heißt ja auch nicht mehr Hausmeister usw.


Ich hab den Eindruck, dass  man medial auch immer alles steigern will.
Früher war alles fett. Dann kam Megafett und jetzt ist es Hyperfett. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Fasse das jetzt nicht falsch auf, aber du wohnst nach allem was ich verstanden habe, nicht gerade in einer Hochwsser gefährdeten Region, kann es vielleicht auch sein, das die Straße nicht so wirklich optimal gebaut wurde, oder schließt du da "Fusch" aus. Gab es in den letzten Jahren irgendwelche Bauarbeiten, wie Radweg oder eine Gewässerbegradigung in der Nähe? Kann Wasser irgenwohin abfließen, Wiese, Wald etc?


Ich sagte ja, ich wohne im Acker nördlich von Hamburg. Hochwasser kenne ich nur ausm Fernsehen.
Und die Straße ist schon sehr gut gebaut, war früher mal eine Bundesstraße. Geregnet hat es ja schon immer, aber die Straße war eben noch nie abgesoffen, das ist erst in den letzten Jahren vorgekommen.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2021)

Jedes Tal und jeder Siepen ist ein potentieller Sturzbach. Der Rest ist eine Frage des Versiegelungsgrades, des Gefälles, der Regenmenge, des Bodens und der Sättigung des Bodens mit Wasser.

Heute sollte jede Gemeinde eine Starkregenkarte veröffentlicht haben, auf der interessierte Personen sich auch die Gefahrenpunkte ansehen können.


----------



## Eckism (17. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du warst schon mal in der Eifel? Oder hast die letzten 2 Tage mehr als 30 Sekunden Nachrichten geschaut? Das waren keine Flusshochwasser, die in Niederungen erwachsene Städte geflutet haben, weil jemand eine Wasserstraße begradigt hat, sondern am Arsch der Welt durch relativ leere Täler rauschende Sturzbäche und die weggespülten Häuser waren, der Optik der Reste/Nachbarbauten nach zu urteilen mehrheitlich ein halbes bis ein ganzes Jahrhundert alt oder noch älter. Gerade Neubaugebiete sind eher wenig betroffen, denn die entstehen mangels Platz in der seit langem besiedelten Talsohle heute weiter oben am Hang und wer in 20 m Höhe baut, ist nicht betoffen, wenn ein Bach von 0,5 auf 5,0 m anschwillt. Zwar würden Ausweichflächen auch gegen solche Ereignisse helfen, aber wir reden hier von gegenden, in denen das bei bisherigen Witterungsverhältnisse nie nötig war. Jetzt wurde auf einmal allen vor Augen geführt, dass Gebiete die vor 100 Jahren als sicherer Baugrund galten und entsprechend genutzt wurden, seit 20-30 Jahren eine Gefahrenzone sind.


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Es reicht ein ordentlicher Regenschauer an einer blöden Stelle und es heißt Flussabwärts Landunter, vor allem bei starken Gefälle.
Ich schrieb ja nicht, das es ausschließlich nur in bebauten Gebieten Überschwemmungen gibt.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es aber Fakt, dass selbst wenn der Klimawandel nicht existierte, die zunehmende Versiegelung der Landschaft die Häufigkeit von Überflutungsereignissen erhöht.


Das ist korrekt.
Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass steigende Niederschlagsmengen die lokal abregnen und sich nicht auf große Flächen verteilen die Überflutungsereignisse stärker als bisher werden lassen. Oder anders gesagt, kommt Zuviel Wasser von oben runter, ist die Versiegelung dann auch egal, dass kann der Boden nicht aufnehmen.

Bislang kann die Forschung ja auch noch keinen Klima Trend erkennen, weder was den Regen angeht, noch was die Häufung von stehendem Wetter angeht. Beides passt aber exakt in die Klimaprognosen welche die Wissenschaft schon vor 30 Jahren aufgestellt hat. Das ist aktuell halt ein Problem, denn wenn wir erst handeln wenn wir uns sicher sind, also so in 10-30 Jahren, dann isses halt etwas spät, bzw. wir haben mal wieder ein paar Dekaden verschwendet.

Niemand kann beweisen, dass hier der Klimawandel schuld war, wenn man diese Argumentationsschiene fahren will, dann kann einem niemand mit Fakten widersprechen. Fakt ist aber auch, niemand kann beweisen, dass dieses Ereignis eben NICHT mit dem Klimawandel zusammenhängt und wir gerade auf der anderen Seite der Erde auch ein extremes Ereignis in den USA hatten.

2020 hatten wir im Sommer ein Regengebiet, dass ebenso nicht vom Jetstream davongetragen wurde und massiven Regen in die Alpen gebracht hat nachdem wir 2020 einen recht heißen und trockenen Sommer hatten. In einzelnen Gegenden sind massiv Bäume abgestorben weil es mehrere Jahre nicht ausreichend geregnet hat, teilweise war Wasser knapp, andere Gegenden sind - wenn auch nicht so stark wie aktuell - abgesoffen. Auf der 140 Jahre Karte bemerkt man das nicht mal, wenn das jedoch der Beginn eines Jahrzehnte langen Trends ist, dann wird es für uns ebenso lange dauern diesen zu bemerken.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2021)

Ich persönlich glaube, dass man Klimaschutz und Klimaanpassung in der öffentlichen Diskussion voneinander trennen muss.  Die Maßnahmen zum Klimaschutz können sinnvoll sein oder vergebens, die Maßnahmen zur Klimaanpassung sind immer sinnvoll. Starkregenvorsorge ist für mich immer sinnvoll.


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr als den halben Satz lesen würdest, würdest du erkennen, dass dort immer
> das Wort "öfter" vorkommt.
> 
> Niemand würde etwas sagen, dass das jetzt 200 Jahre nicht


Das Ereignis hat auch nicht zwei Jahre hintereinander stattgefunden. Alle Mainstreammedien sprechen jetzt schon vom Klimawandel. In dem Satz kommt "nur" vor. Erläuterung: Jegliche andere Gründe und schlimme Überschwemmungen im Laufe der Geschichte, die es vor Ort gab treten in den Hintergrund. Sowas kann ich nicht erst nehmen. Das Wort "öfter" kommt dort nicht vor, nur der Zusammenhang zum Klimawandel.
Allgemein, komm von deinem hohen Ross herunter! Ich weiß, was Klimawandel ist und habe ihn hier nicht geleugnet. Such dir ein anderes Opfer zum Wörterverdrehen. Im wesentlichen teile ich seahawks Position. Prävention und die Folgen sind zwei verschiedene Sachen, die man mit zweierlei Maßnahmen bekämpfen muss. Um beides muss man sich kümmern.

On topic:
Wie eine Protestbewegung sich umentscheidet, um zu helfen:








						Bauern rücken mit über 100 Treckern an: Protestbewegung hilft Opfern in Hochwassergebieten
					

Um Opfern der Hochwasserkatastrophe in NRW und in Rheinland-Pfalz zu Hilfe zu kommen, machten sich in den vergangenen Tagen etwa 200 Landwirte in die betroffenen Gebiete auf. Die Bauern sind eigentlich Mitglieder der Protestbewegung ´Land schafft Verbindung´. Aber in einer solchen Krise wollen...




					www.focus.de
				




Wie die "Klima"-Jungend "helfen" möchte:








						Hochwasserkatastrophe: Luisa Neubauer kündigt 40 Streiks von Fridays For Future an
					

Klimaaktivistin Luisa Neubauer hat wegen der Hochwasserkatastrophe in Westdeutschland 40 Streiks angekündigt. Dafür erntet sie Lob – aber auch jede Menge Kritik.




					www.faz.net
				




Bloß die Hände und Schuhe nicht schmutzig machen. Mein Neffe und zwei Nichten sind zu meiner Tante dorthin zu gefahren, um ihr und den Nachbarn zu helfen, wo es nur geht. Sie haben Ferien..

Laschet macht seinem Luschet Namen alle Ehre, kann sich nicht mal bei einerTrauerbekundung benehmen:








						Steinmeier spricht Flutopfern Beileid aus – und Laschet lacht im Hintergrund
					

NRW-Ministerpräsident Laschet und Bundespräsident Steinmeier sind in Erftstadt nacheinander vor die Presse getreten. Am Verhalten des Unionskanzlerkandidaten entzündet sich nun Kritik.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Baerbock reist diskret hin:








						Hochwasser: Annalena Baerbock reist ins Katastrophengebiet
					

Die Kanzlerkandidatin der Grünen hat ihren Urlaub abgebrochen und fährt in die überfluteten Regionen in Westdeutschland. Ein großes Statement und Pressetermine soll es aber nicht geben.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Was das bringen soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## eddiepirelli (17. Juli 2021)

Ging es hier nicht ursprünglich um unsere zukünftige Regierung?

Laschet, Scholz, Baerbock

Vom Regen in die Traufe
Schlimmer geht immer

Ich mache mir ernsthaft Gedanken auszuwandern.
Bei entsprechender (beruflicher) Möglichkeit nehm ich die Beine in die Hand und bin weg.....


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bloß die Hände und Schuhe nicht schmutzig machen. Mein Neffe und zwei Nichten sind zu meiner Tante dorthin zu gefahren, um ihr und den Nachbarn zu helfen, wo es nur geht. Sie haben Ferien..


Ach so es ist also schlecht gegen die Ursachen zu demonstrieren...

Und zur Hilfe, ganz ehrlich in aller Regel braucht man taktisch gut geführte und ausgebildete Einheiten, nicht
kleine Schüler die komplett unstrukturiert dort rumhampeln.
Und selbst die freiwilligen Feuerwehren und das THW sind taktisch nur mittelmäßig geführt, wir haben es nichtmal geschafft ohne die Hilfe der Bevölkerung eine Nachschubversorgung an Essen und Trinken für die Einsatzkräfte herzustellen und ein Ablösekonzept bestand auch nicht. Wir waren nach der ersten Nacht spätestens gegen 7 alle im Bett obwohl noch genug Manpower da gewesen wäre zumindest ein paar Fahrzeuge weiter zu besetzten.
Das örtliche THW hat gar direkt von 3 bis 13 Uhr Pause gemacht. Das ist Quatsch!
Feldbetten in die Fahrzeughallen und im 4 bis 6 Stunden Rhythmus die Einheiten rauslösen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Ich mache mir ernsthaft Gedanken auszuwandern.
> Bei entsprechender (beruflicher) Möglichkeit nehm ich die Beine in die Hand und bin weg.....


Meinst du wirklich das es dir dann in anderen Ländern besser geht?


----------



## eddiepirelli (17. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich das es dir dann in anderen Ländern besser geht?


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Ich !glaube! die Mentalität der Bevölkerung ist dabei auch entscheidend.
Hier sind viele gegen fast Alles. Aber in keinster Weise bereit dagegen zu kämpfen. Oder auch nur offen ihre Meinung zu sagen/vertreten.

Ich war beruflich 8 Monate in Dänemark und Schweden unterwegs. 
Subjektiv hatte ich eher das Gefühl mich in einer Demokratie zu befinden.

Ich kann an unserem System (Wahlsystem, Renten- und Sozialsysteme) immer weniger demokratisches Handeln finden


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Ich !glaube! die Mentalität der Bevölkerung ist dabei auch entscheidend.
> Hier sind viele gegen fast Alles. Aber in keinster Weise bereit dagegen zu kämpfen. Oder auch nur offen ihre Meinung zu sagen/vertreten.


Das immer weniger Menschen auf die Straße gehen als früher stimmt. Da passt auch dazu das die Gewerkschaften immer mehr Mitglieder verloren haben.  Echt traurig. Duckmäusertum, mehr fällt einen nicht dazu ein.
Und wenn die Schüler bei "Fridays for Future" demonstrieren, wird auf sie geschimpft sie sollten doch besser zur Schule gehen.


----------



## eddiepirelli (17. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das immer weniger Menschen auf die Straße gehen als früher stimmt. Da passt auch dazu das die Gewerkschaften immer mehr Mitglieder verloren haben.  Echt traurig. Duckmäusertum, mehr fällt einen nicht dazu ein.
> Und wenn die Schüler bei "Fridays for Future" demonstrieren, wird auf sie geschimpft sie sollten doch besser zur Schule gehen.


Wohl wahr.

Selbst soziale Vereinigungen (Gewerkschaften, Kirchen/Caritas, Breitensport, Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen) sind heutzutage kapitalistisch geprägt.

Außerdem wird uns seit Jahrzehnten beigebracht/vorgelebt: Du kannst/musst alles alleine schaffen.
Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.

Und genau so leben auch viele. Scheiß drauf, nach mir die Sintflut....
Selbst "gute" Organisationen wie GreenPeace begehen heute Straftaten und bringen Menschen in Lebensgefahr (EM Deutschland - Frankreich)


Im Zuge von Corona hat man ja deutlich gesehen wie demokratisch unser Land noch ist.
Gegen/für Israel, Wohnungsnot, Black/Pink all Lives Matters, Klima, Bauprojekte demonstrieren: Alles OK.

Gegen das katastrophale/unmenschliche/inkompetente Verhalten unserer Regierung demonstrieren: Verschwörungstheoretiker, Systemkritiker, Kommunist, Sozialist, Nazi  ---> Verfassungsschutz

Die Botschaft dahinter ist besorgniserregend!


Alles nur MEINE persönliche Meinung!


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2021)

eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Gegen das katastrophale/unmenschliche/inkompetente Verhalten unserer Regierung demonstrieren: Verschwörungstheoretiker, Systemkritiker, Kommunist, Sozialist, Nazi ---> Verfassungsschutz


Puh das Thema wieder.

Ich hab niemanden gesehen der eine Demo diskreditiert hat auf der keine Querdenker o.Ä. aufgetreten sind.


----------



## eddiepirelli (17. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh das Thema wieder.
> 
> Ich hab niemanden gesehen der eine Demo diskreditiert hat auf der keine Querdenker o.Ä. aufgetreten sind.


Aber das ist doch der springende Punkt.

Um das klar zu stellen:
ICH STIMME NICHT ÜBEREIN!

Jedoch muss eine wirkliche Demokratie auch Kritik zulassen. Ob sie sinnvoll, gerechtfertigt oder nachvollziehbar ist steht gar nicht zur Debatte.
Nach dem Motto: Meinungsfreiheit klasse, solange sie zur Doktrin passt.

Darüber hinaus war die Begründung der Demonstationsverbote, das wahrscheinlich Straftaten begangen werden. Somit stellt man ALLE Teilnehmer unter General-Verdacht.
Das ist das genaue Gegenteil unseres Rechtsstatts-Prinzips: Nämlich die Unschuldvermutung!
Die gilt doch noch, oder?

Durch solche staatlichen Maßnahmen werden Diskussionen, Debatten und letztendlich Kompromisse verhindert.
Einer Demokratie unwürdig!

Gleichzeitig werden WinniePuh und Putin durch den Kakao gezogen. Klar die verhalten sich unter aller Kanone.
Aber sie sind wenigstens nicht scheinheilig


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

Naja, erstmal wurde da gegen Auflagen verstoßen und zweiten waren Rechte unter den Demonstranten.
Wer mit denen zusammen demonstriert muß sich dann eben auch diese Kritik anhören.
Wenn ich für etwas auf die Straße gehe, dann informiere ich mich vorher ein bißchen, wer sich noch dafür ankündigt.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2021)

Und Menschen dürfen "Rechts" sein solang sie nicht hetzen. Ich halte sie dann vielleicht sicher für Idioten, aber es soll ihnen erlaubt sein. Was übrigens auch genau das ist was meiner Wahrnehmung nach in Deutschland zur Zeit passiert. Idioten tuen idiotische Dinge, werden Idioten genannt und fühlen sich dann verleugnet.
Wissentlich reine Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten ist wieder ein anderes Thema. 
Auch bei Angst vor neuen Techniken etc. wünsche ich mir aber manchmal eine entspanntere Antwort. Z.B. jemand hat wenig Vertrauen in mRNA weil es solche Impfstoffe noch nicht lange gibt -> dann soll er halt erprobte Vektor-Technik nehmen. Auch davon sind im Fall Covid19 zwei Impfstoffe zugelassen.


----------



## eddiepirelli (17. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal wurde da gegen Auflagen verstoßen und zweiten waren Rechte unter den Demonstranten.
> Wer mit denen zusammen demonstriert muß sich dann eben auch diese Kritik anhören.
> Wenn ich für etwas auf die Straße gehe, dann informiere ich mich vorher ein bißchen, wer sich noch dafür ankündigt.


Vor einer Demo kann noch keiner gegen Auflagen verstoßen haben.

Nochmal: Ich bin nicht mit allem einverstanden!

Trotzdem darf man niemandem seine Meinung und die Möglichkeit diese zu äußern verwehren.


Rechte/Nazis missbrauchen alle Plattformen, die genügend Aufmerksamkeit generieren.
Und auch dort gilt: Solange keine Straftaten begangen werden, oder dazu aufgerufen wird, haben auch diese Menschen das Recht ihre ganz persönliche Meinung zu äußern. Wenn sie noch so beschränkt ist.


"Wenn ich für etwas auf die Straße gehe, dann informiere ich mich vorher ein bißchen, wer sich noch dafür ankündigt."
Die Logik passt nicht. Dann müssten z.B. alle Fußballstadien ständig leer sein. Da gehen auch Nazis, Judenhasser und dergleichen hin.
Also sind alle 65000 Menschen in der Arena deren Meinung??? Das ist Quark


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Starkregen ist ja primär erst ein Problem wenn er auf Bebauung trifft.



Nö. Er ist aus menschlicher Sicht ein größeres Problem da, wo mehr Menschen wohnen, aber er führt mitten auf dem Acker genauso zu Überflutungen wie mitten in der Stadt. Wenn binnen eines Tages 40 cm Wasser fallen, macht es aus Sicht der Überschwemmung keinen großen Unterschied mehr, ob auf Beton oder auf eine Wiese. In den meisten Naturböden werden binnen des Tages vermutlich auch nicht mehr als 5 bis maximal 15 cm versickern, da kann eine vernünftig geplante Kanalisation möglicherweise sogar mehr abführen. Was bei Starkregen einen großen Unterschied macht: Das Gelände. In der Eifel war zwar auch kaum was versiegelt, aber die zerklüftete Landschaft hat die Wassermassen in reißenden Strömen kanalisiert, sodass sie Häuse rund Menschen begraben konnten. Wenn sich ein Hurrican in den platten Zentral-USA entlädt, steht dagegen halt für ein paar Tage alles Unterwasser, aber abseits der großen Flüsse (die irgendwann anschwellen, wenn das alles abfließt) wird kaum mechanische Energie frei.




Threshold schrieb:


> vor 20 Jahren gab es das Wort "Starkregen" nicht mal.



In deinem Wortschatz vielleicht nicht. 
Hier mal ein Paper mit Verweis auf eine Definition von 1958 PDF...




Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das Ganze so betrachtet wenig hilfreich, weil man sich die Entwicklung bestimmter Regionen anschauen müsste. In der Niederschlagsmenge ganz Deutschlands sind eben auch Regionen drin, in denen die gewohnten Niederschläge ausbleiben, weil die Sättigung schon vorher erreicht wird und das Ganze "vorzeitig" abregnet. Grob vereinfacht: Während die einen absaufen, trocknen anderswo die Böden aus und sind nicht mehr gewohnt aufnahmebereit für Regen, wenn er dann doch kommt, was dann paradoxerweise auch in Überflutungen münden kann.



Bislang gibt es afaik keine übermäßig starken regionalen Trends. Die Konzentration ist eher zeitlicher Natur: Pole relativ zum Äquator wärmer => globale Zirkulation langsamer => Hochs und Tiefs länger an einer Stelle => Regen und Sonne wechseln sich nicht innerhalb von Stunden ab und regnerische und sonnige Tage nicht innerhalb einer Woche, sondern hat man bis zu 24 h Regen am Stück und komplett regnerische sowie komplett sonnige Wochen bis Monate. Das übersteigt die Speicher-/Pufferfähigkeit der oberen Bodenschichten komplett, also statt zwischen "feucht" und "weniger feucht" wechselen die Bedingungen zwischen "Land unter" und "Waldbrand". (Mit einer etwas ausgeprägteren Häufung von letzterem, weil die gebündelt auftretenden Wassermassen unmöglich versickern können, sondern abfließen, aus der schlechteren zeitlichen Verteilung also ein insgesamt trockenerer Boden bei gleicher Niederschlagsmenge resultiert.)

Übrigens: Der "Golfstrom" alias Nordatlantikwirbel, über den sich vor 10 Jahre alle wegen dem schmelzenden Grönland Sorgen gemacht haben (obwohl "nur" der zum Norwegenstrom werden Teil vom thermohalinen Antrieb abhängig ist), wird ebenfalls vom globalen Windfeld angetrieben...




eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Ich war beruflich 8 Monate in Dänemark und Schweden unterwegs.
> Subjektiv hatte ich eher das Gefühl mich in einer Demokratie zu befinden.



Dänemark und insbesondere Schweden haben einen etablierteren Sozialstaat, aber wenn du deren Politik mal über ein paar Jahre verfolgst, ist die Politik genauso von Populisten und Wahltaktikern geprägt, wie hier. Der einzige qualitative Unterschied, den ich sehe, ist die wesentlich geringere Größe dieser Länder, was 1-2 Zwischenstufen weniger und somit die "Politiker näher am Volk" mit sich bringt. Aber dafür hat die nationale Politik da dann eben auch nur einen Kontrollbereich von der Bedeutung eines deutschen Bundeslandes und muss sich in viel mehr Aspekten nach Nachbarn oder EU richten, während deutsche Bundesregierungen deutlich über die Landesgrenzen hinaus regieren.

Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass man genug von dem Schlammassel hier hat. Aber wenn man etwas genauer hinguckt, ist es verdammt schwierig, ein Ziel zu finden, an dem es spürbar besser wäre. Eigentlich nur die Schweiz (die auch sonst eine ganze Menge Vorteile bietet, was aber leider auch allgemein bekannt ist), vielleicht noch Norwegen. Bei den meisten anderen Staaten würde ich eher von einer Wahrnehmungsverzerrung sprechen: Man bekommt die ganzen kleinen Intrigien nicht mit, sondern nur die wenigen Ereignisse, über die in Deutschland berichtet wird, weil das jeweilige Land in der einen Sache Deutschland voraus ist.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Vor einer Demo kann noch keiner gegen Auflagen verstoßen haben.


Nein. Auf den Coronademos wurde im "großen Stil" gegen die Auflagen verstoßen.


----------



## eddiepirelli (17. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dänemark und insbesondere Schweden haben einen etablierteren Sozialstaat, aber wenn du deren Politik mal über ein paar Jahre verfolgst, ist die Politik genauso von Populisten und Wahltaktikern geprägt, wie hier. Der einzige qualitative Unterschied, den ich sehe, ist die wesentlich geringere Größe dieser Länder, was 1-2 Zwischenstufen weniger und somit die "Politiker näher am Volk" mit sich bringt. Aber dafür hat die nationale Politik da dann eben auch nur einen Kontrollbereich von der Bedeutung eines deutschen Bundeslandes und muss sich in viel mehr Aspekten nach Nachbarn oder EU richten, während deutsche Bundesregierungen deutlich über die Landesgrenzen hinaus regieren.
> 
> Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass man genug von dem Schlammassel hier hat. Aber wenn man etwas genauer hinguckt, ist es verdammt schwierig, ein Ziel zu finden, an dem es spürbar besser wäre. Eigentlich nur die Schweiz (die auch sonst eine ganze Menge Vorteile bietet, was aber leider auch allgemein bekannt ist), vielleicht noch Norwegen. Bei den meisten anderen Staaten würde ich eher von einer Wahrnehmungsverzerrung sprechen: Man bekommt die ganzen kleinen Intrigien nicht mit, sondern nur die wenigen Ereignisse, über die in Deutschland berichtet wird, weil das jeweilige Land in der einen Sache Deutschland voraus ist.


Damit hast du natürlich nicht Unrecht, muss ich zugeben.

Ein fundiertes Urteil darüber kann man mit Sicherheit erst abgeben, wenn es soweit wäre......


RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Auf den Coronademos wurde im "großen Stil" gegen die Auflagen verstoßen.


Ich drücke mich wohl missverständlich aus.

Wenn gegen Auflagen, Gesetze verstoßen wurde, hat die Demo ja schließlich stattgefunden.

Ich sprach von der Begründung eine Demo nicht zuzulassen. Womit wir dann wieder beim Generalverdacht wären.
In einem Rechtsstaat inakzeptabel.

Und wenn Auflagen und Gesetze missachtet werden ist es die Aufgabe unserer Sicherheitsorgane die zu verfolgen und gegebenenfalls zu bestrafen. Das habe ich nie bestritten.

Mir geht es darum das prophylaktisch Freiheitsrechte genommen werden, die grundlegend sind für eine Demokratie/Rechtsstaat. Deswegen stehen sie auch in unserer Verfassung/Grundgesetz.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2021)

eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Jedoch muss eine wirkliche Demokratie auch Kritik zulassen. Ob sie sinnvoll, gerechtfertigt oder nachvollziehbar ist steht gar nicht zur Debatte.


Die Kritik wurde zugelassen. 


eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Wenn gegen Auflagen, Gesetze verstoßen wurde, hat die Demo ja schließlich stattgefunden.


Witzig, du hast eben so einen Bundesliga Vergleich herangezogen.
Was kann denn passieren wenn die Fans vom FC Entenhausen richtige ********************* bauen?
Ganz genau, es kann passieren, dass der FC Entenhausen zum nächsten Spiel keine eigenen Fans mitbringen darf.


----------



## eddiepirelli (18. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Kritik wurde zugelassen.
> 
> Witzig, du hast eben so einen Bundesliga Vergleich herangezogen.
> Was kann denn passieren wenn die Fans vom FC Entenhausen richtige ********************* bauen?
> Ganz genau, es kann passieren, dass der FC Entenhausen zum nächsten Spiel keine eigenen Fans mitbringen darf.


Das selbe in grün.
20, 100 oder 1000 Leute bauen ****** und alle anderen normalen Fans, die sich nicht so verhalten haben wird automatisch unterstellt, sie würden das unterstützen oder billigen.

Genau das nennt man Generalverdacht.

Wie oben schon geschrieben wäre es die Aufgabe der Polizei solche geistigen Tiefflieger zu identifizieren.
Mein Vorschlag:

Beim 1.Mal 500€ Strafe.
Beim 2. Mal 1 Saison Stadionverbot
Beim 3. Mal Stadionverbot auf Lebenszeit und ein Termin vorm Kadi. Im Anschluss, je nach Straftat, Bewährung/Haft.


Übertragen kann man das auf alle Bereiche des Lebens.
Z.B.  Straßenverkehr:
Jährlich über 40000 Unfälle mit Personenschaden wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit.
Nach deiner Logik dürften dann keine Autos mehr verkauft werden die schneller als ?50? 80? 100? km/h fahren können.


Ich finde die Verbotskultur falsch. 
Schuldige ausmachen und aussortieren oder anders ausgedrückt:
Behörden macht eure Arbeit richtig. Dann müssen Unschuldige Bürger nicht darunter leiden, dass sich andere Menschen beschissen verhalten


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass man genug von dem Schlammassel hier hat. Aber wenn man etwas genauer hinguckt, ist es verdammt schwierig, ein Ziel zu finden, an dem es spürbar besser wäre. Eigentlich nur die Schweiz (die auch sonst eine ganze Menge Vorteile bietet, was aber leider auch allgemein bekannt ist), vielleicht noch Norwegen. Bei den meisten anderen Staaten würde ich eher von einer Wahrnehmungsverzerrung sprechen: Man bekommt die ganzen kleinen Intrigien nicht mit, sondern nur die wenigen Ereignisse, über die in Deutschland berichtet wird, weil das jeweilige Land in der einen Sache Deutschland voraus ist.


Ich würde da noch Finnland und Neuseeland hinzufügen.
Kann es sein, dass die beiden Länder schöner vorkommen, weil sie von Frauen regiert werden?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Ich drücke mich wohl missverständlich aus.
> 
> Wenn gegen Auflagen, Gesetze verstoßen wurde, hat die Demo ja schließlich stattgefunden.
> 
> ...


Wenn vor vornerein klar ist, dass im großen Maße gegen Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen verstoßen wird, finde ich das schon richtig. Da geht das Infektionsschutzgesetz vor. Es geht ja nicht nur um den Schutz der Idioten die sie mißachten, sondern auch um den großen restlichen Teil der Bevölkerung.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Er ist aus menschlicher Sicht ein größeres Problem da, wo mehr Menschen wohnen, aber er führt mitten auf dem Acker genauso zu Überflutungen wie mitten in der Stadt. Wenn binnen eines Tages 40 cm Wasser fallen, macht es aus Sicht der Überschwemmung keinen großen Unterschied mehr, ob auf Beton oder auf eine Wiese. In den meisten Naturböden werden binnen des Tages vermutlich auch nicht mehr als 5 bis maximal 15 cm versickern, da kann eine vernünftig geplante Kanalisation möglicherweise sogar mehr abführen. Was bei Starkregen einen großen Unterschied macht: Das Gelände. In der Eifel war zwar auch kaum was versiegelt, aber die zerklüftete Landschaft hat die Wassermassen in reißenden Strömen kanalisiert, sodass sie Häuse rund Menschen begraben konnten. Wenn sich ein Hurrican in den platten Zentral-USA entlädt, steht dagegen halt für ein paar Tage alles Unterwasser, aber .


Und dem Acker sind diese Überflutung in der Regel ziemlich egal. Jetzt ist halt die intelligente Frage was wir beeinflussen können. 

a) wo und wie wir bauen
b) wie stark es regnet


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> b) wie stark es regnet


Tja, glaubt man der Wissenschaft, dann führt steigende Erderwärmung zu mehr Regenfällen.
Und wo und wie wir bauen wird ja durch die sich ändernden Begebenheiten, also mehr Starkregenereignisse, erst jetzt beeinflusst. Wie mit dem Klimaschutz hat kaum jemand den Aufwand bzw. die Mehrkosten in Kauf genommen um gegen diese Risiken zu schützen, selbst wenn, Ereignisse wie Tief Bernd hätte man auch nicht mitigiert bekommen, jeder hätte gesagt "kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es mal SO schlimm wird."

Was wir jetzt tun müssten ist sowohl zu kucken wie und wo wir bauen UND die Effekte bestmöglich zu minimieren, die zu einer weiteren Erwärmung führen. Man kann nicht das eine gegen das andere ausspielen. Das Berchtesgadener Land säuft grade ab, schlicht weil zu viel Regen in zu kurzer Zeit auf zu wenig Fläche verteilt gefallen ist. Wie massiv will man jetzt baulich eingreifen um die Auswirkungen dieses Wetters mitigieren zu wollen? Ja, wir brauchen intelligentere Abflussmöglichkeiten, insbesondere in Städten, nur, man stelle ebne auch mal die Frage: Was kostet das? An Zeit, Geld und vor allem Ressourcen. Nur ist das offenbar nicht wirtschaftsfeindlich im Gegensatz zu Kohleausstieg und Mobilitätswende, weil schaffe schaffe Häusle bauen ist ja einer der Treiber unserer Wirtschaft.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2021)

Wer sagt dass das ein "Oder" ist. Wir brauchen Klimaschutz und Klimaanpassung.


----------



## Johnny05 (18. Juli 2021)

eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Laschet, Scholz, Baerbock


Eine Zukunft unter einem rückwärtsgewandten zögerlichen Kanzler Laschet WILL ich mir persönlich nicht wirklich vorstellen ... eine Baerbock wäre mir da schon lieber . Nein , ich bin kein Grünen - Wähler .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uk-TsNQKDI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von einen Fettnäpfchen ins nächste.


----------



## Wastlline (18. Juli 2021)

Der einzige Kanditat, der als Kanzler in Frage kommt ist doch dieser Armin Laschet . Warum?
Nun, er ist der einzige Mensch, der sich im Angesicht von über hunderten Toten, zerstörten Lebensgrundlagen köstlich amüsiert und nicht das Lachen verlernt hat, so gesehen bei der Übertragung der Ansprache des Bundespräsidenten im Katastrophengebiet. Im Hintergrund scherzt und lacht dieser Laschet *dauerhaft* herzlich. Bei den nächsten Katatrophen müssen wir uns keine Sorgen mehr machen, denn "Kanzler" Laschet wird die Betroffenen mit seinem Humor und seiner guten Laune bestimmt all ihre Sorgen vergessen lassen, ist das nicht schön ... ?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2021)

Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass lachen, sondern dass dieser Mensch nicht gelernt hat,
dass es Momente gibt in denen man seine Klappe zu halten hat.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

In diesem Video wird das etwas anders dargestellt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5LVEGiGkpVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Selbst wenn das ein gefundenes Fressen für die SPD ist und die das auch für ihren Wahlkampf ausnutzt, macht man so etwas einach nicht. Es sollte einem bewußt sein das man öffentlich auftritt und von den Medien beobachtet wird.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2021)

Er ist halt eine Pfeiffe.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. Juli 2021)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aLpVDpM_460svvp9.webm
		




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorher/nachher Bild von Erftsadt


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2021)

Zeigt nicht das Kernproblem, die Kiesgrube.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl
				




Das ist in der flachen Flußaue, wie der Abfluss einer vollen Badewanne und in dem sandigen Boden verheerend. Man hätte die Kiesgrube mit einer Verbindung zur Erft ausstatten müssen und frühzeitig mitfluten.

Hätte die CDU sich für Söder entschieden, wären sie bei 50%. 









						Berchtesgaden: Live: Söder im Hochwassergebiet in Bayern
					

Nach schweren Überschwemmungen in Südostbayern reist Ministerpräsident Markus Söder in die stark betroffene Region Berchtesgaden.




					www.zdf.de
				




Was für ein Unterschied zur Pfeife Laschet.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hätte die CDU sich für Söder entschieden, wären sie bei 50%.


In der Kanzlerfrage aber als Partei sicher nicht.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> In der Kanzlerfrage aber als Partei sicher nicht.


Ich denke 40+X% wäre möglich.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich denke 40+X% wäre möglich.


Jetzt nicht mehr. Nachdem Laschet sich wieder verhalten hat wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen.
Mal gucken was noch so alles kommt...


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Zeigt nicht das Kernproblem, die Kiesgrube.


Also die sehe ich auf dem Bild^^

Btw
Wie würde es der Union gehen wenn Söder mal auspacken würde was Laschet und Schäuble zu ihm
in Berlin gesagt haben damit er darauf verzichtet KK zu werden.
Das gäbe ein Erdbeben.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2021)

Deutschland wurde präzise gewarnt – die Bürger aber nicht
					

Eine britische Forscherin erhebt schwere Vorwürfe: Die Flut sei präzise vorhergesagt worden – doch die Reaktion blieb aus. Wer ist politisch verantwortlich?




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Wir sollen also gewarnt gewesen sein...


----------



## seahawk (19. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr. Nachdem Laschet sich wieder verhalten hat wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen.
> Mal gucken was noch so alles kommt...


Ich sagte, wenn die CDU Söder als Kandidat hätte.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich sagte, wenn die CDU Söder als Kandidat hätte.


Das hatte ich verstanden. Ich dachte du meinst die ganze Partei.
Weil auch wenn Söder Kanzlerkandidat wäre, hätte die Union glaube ich keine 40%.


----------



## seahawk (19. Juli 2021)

Doch das glaube ich schon. Gerade in der Krise hat Söder mehr Souveränität.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2021)

NRW-Landesregierung unter Armin Laschet bezieht Stellung zu Vorwürfen – Stadtkämmerer erwartet Antwort
					

Mehrere Bundesländer schränken den Automatismus der finanziellen Nothilfe nach Katastrophen ein – darunter NRW. Nun äußert sich die Landesregierung.




					www.fr.de
				




So richtig interessant ist folgender Absatz:


> Grund für den Ausstieg aus der unbürokratischen Soforthilfe waren steigende Ausgaben infolge immer rascher aufeinander folgender Katastrophen, welche mit erheblichen finanziellen Einbußen für die Landeskassen einhergingen.


Hmm... wo sollen denn bitte immer rascher aufeinander folgende Katastrophen herkommen. Wenn man das nur wüsste...

Edith:
Oh und ja, der eigentliche Kernpunkt des Artikels ist, das Laschet sein von ihm geschaffenes Gesetz umgeht - was halt ein komischer Zeitpunkt ist, so kurz vor einer Bundestagswahl.


----------



## Eckism (19. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> NRW-Landesregierung unter Armin Laschet bezieht Stellung zu Vorwürfen – Stadtkämmerer erwartet Antwort
> 
> 
> Mehrere Bundesländer schränken den Automatismus der finanziellen Nothilfe nach Katastrophen ein – darunter NRW. Nun äußert sich die Landesregierung.
> ...


Eigentlich haben die Bundesländer ja recht. Wer Wohneigentum hat, muss dies versichern. Den Unversicherten auf Staatskosten zu helfen ist unfair gegenüber denen, die versichert sind.
Natürlich, da ist nun richtig ********************* passiert und den Leuten soll man auch helfen und teilweise hats die Bundesregierung auch verbockt...hauptsächlich die Verletzten und Toten.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2021)

Wenn sie versichert sind kriegen sie doch eh das meiste Geld zurück.
Gerade Unversicherten sollte eine Hilfe zustehen. Weil sie gar nichts mehr haben.
Man hat 9 Milliarden in die Lufthansa gepumpt, dann wird man dafür jawohl auch Geld haben.
Und wenn die Länder das nicht stemmen können muß eben der Bund einspringen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man hat 9 Milliarden in die Lufthansa gepumpt, dann wird man dafür jawohl auch Geld haben.


Lebt dieser Mythos immer noch? 

Die Lufthansa hat keinen Cent geschenkt bekommen, laut einer Aussage vom Lufthansa Chef von vor 2 Monaten soll alles vor der Wahl zurück gezahlt sein und außerdem wurden die Verträge so geschrieben, dass der Bund mit dem Rettungsdeal *Gewinn* macht, außer die Lufthansa geht pleite. 

So viel man unserer Regierung vorwerfen kann:
Due Lufthansa Rettung ist kein Beispiel für Versagen oder falsche Prioritäten sondern verdammt gutes handeln.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Due Lufthansa Rettung ist kein Beispiel für Versagen oder falsche Prioritäten sondern verdammt gutes handeln.


Bösen Zungen sagen, dass die Lufthansa genauso systemrelevant ist wie die Banken und man sie deswegen retten musste.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Due Lufthansa Rettung ist kein Beispiel für Versagen oder falsche Prioritäten sondern verdammt gutes handeln.


Ökonomisch ja, ökologisch nein. Immer hin wurde erneut ein Sektor besonders massiv gestützt, in dem ein erheblicher Verbrauch fossiler Brennstoffe stattfindet, während es gleichzeitig keine mittelfristig umsetzbaren Konzepte gibt, diesen zu reduzieren. 

Und das alles getragen von der Mär, die Lufthansa und andere große Luftverkehrsunternehmen wären systemrelevant. Der zivile Luftverkehr ist allerdings überwiegend Spaßgewerbe, denn gerade einmal 1% des weltweiten Warenverkehrs wird auf dem Luftweg abgewickelt. Zwar stehen dahinter auch 40% der weltweiten Warenwerte, aber das ist hier nicht relevant, denn Waren werden ja nicht weniger wertvoll, wenn man sie nicht auf dem Luftweg transportiert, sondern sie werden auf dem Luftweg transportieren, weil ihr Wert diesen vergleichweise teureren Transportweg rechtfertigt.

Dass der Bund daran Geld verdient, ist absolut richtig, sollte aber kein Argument sein, wenn es um prominente politische Ziele geht. Beispielsweise hat der Bund an den Finanzhilfen für Griechenland auch verdient, und das nicht zu knapp, aber von Dankeskarten des deutschen Bürgers an sämtliche Beteiligten ist bis dato nichts bekannt ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bösen Zungen sagen, dass die Lufthansa genauso systemrelevant ist wie die Banken und man sie deswegen retten musste.


Ich möchte auch mal systemrelevant sein... 

/edit: Oh wait, war ich laut Sozialbehörde sogar... gab nur leider kein Geld. Und kein Homeoffice. Geklatscht hat für mich und meine Kollegahs auch niemand...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2021)

Und das nächste Fettnäpfchen für die CDU, diesmal ist es zur Abwechslung mal wieder Deutschlands jüngster 80 Jähriger Amthor, der sich wohl zusammen mit fragwürdiger Gesinnung hat ablichten lassen.
Aber selbstredend will ihm der Aufdruck, auf dem t-shirt des Herren links von ihm, gar nicht aufgefallen sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lebt dieser Mythos immer noch?
> 
> Die Lufthansa hat keinen Cent geschenkt bekommen, laut einer Aussage vom Lufthansa Chef von vor 2 Monaten soll alles vor der Wahl zurück gezahlt sein und außerdem wurden die Verträge so geschrieben, dass der Bund mit dem Rettungsdeal *Gewinn* macht, außer die Lufthansa geht pleite.
> 
> ...


Immerhin eine Milliarde Euro schuldet die Lufthansa den deutschen Steuerzahlern



> Deutschland, Österreich, Belgien und die Schweiz hatten dem Konzern wegen des Geschäftseinbruchs durch die Pandemie im vergangenen Jahr neun Milliarden Euro Staatshilfe zugesagt und ihn damit vor dem Untergang bewahrt. Die Lufthansa hat jedoch nur einen Teil der Summe in Anspruch genommen. Dem deutschen Steuerzahler schuldet die Lufthansa derzeit rund eine Milliarde Euro.


Quelle: Lufthansa will Corona-Milliardenhilfe noch vor Bundestagswahl zurückzahlen

Mir ging es auch nur darum das die Flutopfer auf jeden Fall so schnell wie möglich finanzielle Hilfe  bekommen sollten.
Egal ob versichert oder nicht. Und wenn die Länder knapp bei Kasse sind dann eben vom Bund.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das alles getragen von der Mär, die Lufthansa und andere große Luftverkehrsunternehmen wären systemrelevant.


Ich habe das Bild, dass es in Ordnung ist wenn man ein Aushängeschild in dem Bereich hat und das ist nunmal die Lufthansa. 
Der Luftverkehr muss reduziert werden, er wird aber nicht auf 0 gehen und da bin ich der Meinung,
dass das was noch fliegt lieber von Airlines wie der Lufthansa geflogen werden soll als von
Airlines die ihre Arbeitnehmer behandeln wie die Subsubsub Unternehmer von Hermes.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass der Bund daran Geld verdient, ist absolut richtig, sollte aber kein Argument sein, wenn es um prominente politische Ziele geht.


Es geht mir um das narrativ und das ist in der Mehrheit:
9 Milliarden für die Lufthansa, komplett weg, kein Cent zurück und für Kinder etc sei kein Geld da


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal systemrelevant sein...


Mach dich systemrelevant


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht mir um das narrativ und das ist in der Mehrheit:
> 9 Milliarden für die Lufthansa, komplett weg, kein Cent zurück und für Kinder etc sei kein Geld da


Von einem Herz-Jesu-Marxisten hab ich mehr erwartet.
Man schaue sich an wie schnell für die Lufthansa, Banken und Konsorten das Geld geflutscht ist. Das würde man sich bei sozialen Dingen oder Arbeitsschutzkontrollen und Lebensmittelüberwachung regelmäßig wünschen aber da bekommt man eher Aussagen, dafür sei kein Geld da und die Leute sollten lieber hart arbeiten gehen bzw. sich nicht so haben.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2021)

Deine Beispiele bieten halt keine finanziellen Gewinne. Müssen sie auch nicht.
Aber man muss Geld einnehmen um sowas zu finanzieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mach dich systemrelevant


Heißt das, ich habe sozusagen den Segen "von ganz oben" (wobei... bist du im Fliegerischen Dienst?  ), mit anderer Leute Geld zu spekulieren, auf Lebensmittelknappheit zu wetten, Kohle in Waffen zu investieren, alles zu verzocken und dann von der Allgemeinheit finanziell saniert zu werden? Yes Sir, I will do my very best! 

(oder ich bleib halt Sozialarbeiterfuzzi...)


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (wobei... bist du im Fliegerischen Dienst?  )


Oh Gott nein 
Die Typen sind für mich nur Punkte auf dem Radar.

Aber ich meinte das gar nicht irgendwie mit Bundeswehrbezug (wie systemrelevant ist ein Student?).
Ich meine eher, dass wir als Feuerwehrler 2 bis 3 Monate früher geimpft worden sind,
ich betrachte das als Vorteil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2021)

eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Das selbe in grün.
> 20, 100 oder 1000 Leute bauen ****** und alle anderen normalen Fans, die sich nicht so verhalten haben wird automatisch unterstellt, sie würden das unterstützen oder billigen.
> 
> Genau das nennt man Generalverdacht.
> ...



Jein. Einzelne Problemfälle rauszupicken ist Sache der Polizei, aber allgemein für Ordnung auf seiner angemeldeten Demonstration zu sorgen ist Aufgabe von demjenigen, der sie angemeldet hat. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die Allgemeinheit dafür zahlen müsste, dass gegen ihre Interessen demonstriert wird - die Ordner hat man selbst mitzubringen. Legt jemand diesbezüglich kein schlüssiges Konzept für die zu erwartenden oder gar angekündigten Massen vor oder hat er gar in der Vergangenheit schon gezeigt, dass er mit sowas überfordert ist, ist das ein guter Grund um eine Demo zu untersagen oder massiv einzuschränken.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Was wir jetzt tun müssten ist sowohl zu kucken wie und wo wir bauen UND die Effekte bestmöglich zu minimieren, die zu einer weiteren Erwärmung führen. Man kann nicht das eine gegen das andere ausspielen. Das Berchtesgadener Land säuft grade ab, schlicht weil zu viel Regen in zu kurzer Zeit auf zu wenig Fläche verteilt gefallen ist. Wie massiv will man jetzt baulich eingreifen um die Auswirkungen dieses Wetters mitigieren zu wollen?



Da muss man überhaupt nicht massiv eingreifen, weil nämlich bei weitem nicht das gesamte Berchtesgardener Land, nicht die gesamte Eifel, etc. abgesoffen sind. Sondern jeweils weniger als 0,01% (vermutlich sogar noch drei-vier weitere Nullen weniger, aber genaue Zahlen kann ich nicht finden), da fast ausschließlich Talsohlen und Gewässeranlieger betroffen sind. Gemessen an dem, was jeden Tag in Deutschland zubetoniert wird, wären die Baumaßen für einen flutsicheren Ersatz durchaus umweltverträglich, denn so dicht bevölkert sind diese Gegenden ja eben nicht (vergl. Diskussionen über Verkehrspolitik...)
Das Problem ist die Kehrseite: Zu ersetzen ist nahezu die gesamte Infrastruktur die diese Gegenden haben, denn die wurde traditionell unten im Tal aufgebaut, weils bequemer war. Und hinzu kommt, dass in Deutschland auch der Arsch der Welt mindestens einer Person gehört. Dass heißt selbst wenn man die Abermilliarden für einen Neubau aller gefährdeten Gebäude und Straßen zusammenkratzen würde, hätte man noch lange kein Land, auf dass man sie stellen könnte.




Wastlline schrieb:


> Der einzige Kanditat, der als Kanzler in Frage kommt ist doch dieser Armin Laschet . Warum?
> Nun, er ist der einzige Mensch, der sich im Angesicht von über hunderten Toten, zerstörten Lebensgrundlagen köstlich amüsiert und nicht das Lachen verlernt hat, so gesehen bei der Übertragung der Ansprache des Bundespräsidenten im Katastrophengebiet. Im Hintergrund scherzt und lacht dieser Laschet *dauerhaft* herzlich. Bei den nächsten Katatrophen müssen wir uns keine Sorgen mehr machen, denn "Kanzler" Laschet wird die Betroffenen mit seinem Humor und seiner guten Laune bestimmt all ihre Sorgen vergessen lassen, ist das nicht schön ... ?



Unter den Kanzlerkandidaten mag er da der einzige sein, aber Humor haben andere auch. Z.B. Seehofer: Fährt als Bundesminister in Katastrophengebiete, nur um mehrfach zu betonen, dass Katastrophenschutz Ländersache ist und auch bleiben sollte.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn sie versichert sind kriegen sie doch eh das meiste Geld zurück.



Ja. IHR Geld, dass sie vorher eingezahlt haben.



> Gerade Unversicherten sollte eine Hilfe zustehen. Weil sie gar nichts mehr haben.



Wieso? Haben doch zum Teil jahrzehntelang die Versicherungsprämien gespart und sollten demnach jetzt viel Geld auf der hohen Kante haben. Wenn sie es nicht verprasst haben, wofür ich aber nicht mit meinem Steuergeld einzuspringen einsehe...

Sofort- und Nothilfe sind übrigens sowieso extra geregelt: Niemand muss für Notunterkünfte, -verpflegung, etc. bezahlen. Bei der Diskussion geht es um den Wiederaufbau und da kann man als allererstes schon mal festhalten, dass jemand der etwas hatte, dass wiederaufgebaut werden könnte, wohl schonmal nicht zu den Ärmsten gehört haben kann.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das alles getragen von der Mär, die Lufthansa und andere große Luftverkehrsunternehmen wären systemrelevant. Der zivile Luftverkehr ist allerdings überwiegend Spaßgewerbe, denn gerade einmal 1% des weltweiten Warenverkehrs wird auf dem Luftweg abgewickelt. Zwar stehen dahinter auch 40% der weltweiten Warenwerte, aber das ist hier nicht relevant, denn Waren werden ja nicht weniger wertvoll, wenn man sie nicht auf dem Luftweg transportiert, sondern sie werden auf dem Luftweg transportieren, weil ihr Wert diesen vergleichweise teureren Transportweg rechtfertigt.



Gibt schon Transportgüter, deren Wert mit der Transportzeit stark abnimmt. Post zum Beispiel. Oder Menschen. Aber ob man dafür so viele Airlines braucht, wie heute...
Fangen wir doch mal mit vollen CO2-Abgaben auf Kerosin an. Dann wird man recht schnell sehen, in wie vielen Fällen die durch den Flug erbrachte Leistung wirklich so wertvoll war, dass man das dafür zu zahlen bereit ist.
(Also VOLL. 300 € pro Tonne gilt derzeit als Angemessen für die resultierenden Klimaschäden.)


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2021)

Dateien anhängen


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht mir um das narrativ und das ist in der Mehrheit:
> 9 Milliarden für die Lufthansa, komplett weg, kein Cent zurück und für Kinder etc sei kein Geld da


Na na na, wir wollen "die Kirche ja wohl mal im Dorf lassen". 
Für die Lufthansa Milliarden gibt es jetzt immerhin genderneutrale Sprache an Board ihrer Flugzeuge, das ist immerhin noch mehr "Gegenwert" als es bei den Mautmillionen vom Scheuer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh Gott nein
> Die Typen sind für mich nur Punkte auf dem Radar.
> 
> Aber ich meinte das gar nicht irgendwie mit Bundeswehrbezug (wie systemrelevant ist ein Student?).
> ...


Den BW-Bezug habe ich rein gebracht. Ich konnte mir die Blödelei von wegen "Segen von ganz oben" im Zusammenhang mit Luftwaffe einfach nicht verkneifen 

Als Sozialarbeiter in einer Gemeinschaftsunterkunft war ich ja auch zumindest Prio2. Hat trotzdem nichts daran geändert, dass ich erst nach den ersten Prio3ern geimpft worden bin. Während die Kollegen und ich gleichzeitig noch fast täglich auf "Außeneinsätze" zu Gesprächen in alle möglichen Privatwohnungen geschickt wurden von der Behörde. Während die Fall- und Todesfallzahlen munter explodierten ("Wir vertrauen auf Ihr Verantwortungsgefühl").

Ist natürlich was völlig anderes als medizinisches Personal, First Responder oder Rettungsdienste/Feuerwehr.
Aber während "systemrelevant" schon seit der Krise (also die von 2007, nicht die von 2011, 2013, 15, 17...) blanker Hohn war, hat man es "während Corona" geschafft, das noch zu superlativieren. Quasi.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hat trotzdem nichts daran geändert, dass ich erst nach den ersten Prio3ern geimpft worden bin.


Wieso denn das?


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ist natürlich was völlig anderes als medizinisches Personal, First Responder oder Rettungsdienste/Feuerwehr.


Es ging letztlich immer darum so viele Leben zu retten wie möglich und das System vor Überlastungen zu schützen.
Prio 3 war Mist, der Rest gut gedacht und halbwegs gut gemacht.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das nächste Fettnäpfchen für die CDU, diesmal ist es zur Abwechslung mal wieder Deutschlands jüngster 80 Jähriger Amthor, der sich wohl zusammen mit fragwürdiger Gesinnung hat ablichten lassen.
> Aber selbstredend will ihm der Aufdruck, auf dem t-shirt des Herren links von ihm, gar nicht aufgefallen sein:
> 
> 
> ...


Und was ist das für ein Aufdruck? Das ist ein schwarzes Poloshirt mit nem Minischildchen...mit dem rechten Shirt kann ich aber genausowenig was anfangen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?
> 
> [...]


Frag mich nicht. Ich kann auch nur spekulieren: ganz eventuell funktioniert einfach nur selten etwas so, wie sich unsere Behörden das auch gedacht haben? Dabei hat Bremen ja ausgerechnet "bei Corona" irgendwie im Großen und Ganzen mal was hingekriegt 

(wobei, wenn man da mal eine gute Freundin von mir fragt, die während der Pandemie ihre Ausbildung zur Krankenpflegerin angefangen hat... und keine Corona-Prämie bekommen hat, nach allen anderen im Krankenhaus geimpft wurde und Anfangs selbst für ihre persönliche Schutzausrüstung aufkommen durfte... Die hat "Hostel"-esque Gewaltphantasien gegenüber Krankenhausleitung aufwärts bis zum Bundes-Jens)

Aber das führt jetzt zu weit ab vom Thema. Können wir bitte mal wieder über ACAB reden?

@Eckism 

Ursula Haverbeck


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und was ist das für ein Aufdruck?


"Solidarität mit Ursula Haverbeck"?

Als nicht gänzlich politisch ungebildete Person sollte man zumindest so grob diesen Namen einordnen können (rechtsextreme Aktivisitin die wegen Volksverhetzung bis November 2020 in Haft saß) und will man wie Amthor Berufspolitiker sein, sollte man die Frau erst recht einordnen können, oder wenn schon nicht zumindest so schlau sein nicht mit Personen für Fotos zu posieren, die irgendwelche Solidaritäts-Slogans tragen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber das führt jetzt zu weit ab vom Thema. Können wir bitte mal wieder über ACAB reden?


Willst du mal wieder was von Don hören? 

Zu Sachthemen hat der sich ja lange nicht mehr geäußert 🤪


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn sie versichert sind kriegen sie doch eh das meiste Geld zurück.
> Gerade Unversicherten sollte eine Hilfe zustehen. Weil sie gar nichts mehr haben.
> Man hat 9 Milliarden in die Lufthansa gepumpt, dann wird man dafür jawohl auch Geld haben.
> Und wenn die Länder das nicht stemmen können muß eben der Bund einspringen.


Die Coronakrise war die Chance die Lufthansa und die gesamte kliamschädliche Branche abzuwicklen. Man hätte dne Flugverkehr dauerhaft auf des Niveau vom zweiten Halbjahr 2020 limitieren müssen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Haben doch zum Teil jahrzehntelang die Versicherungsprämien gespart und sollten demnach jetzt viel Geld auf der hohen Kante haben. Wenn sie es nicht verprasst haben, wofür ich aber nicht mit meinem Steuergeld einzuspringen einsehe...
> 
> Sofort- und Nothilfe sind übrigens sowieso extra geregelt: Niemand muss für Notunterkünfte, -verpflegung, etc. bezahlen. Bei der Diskussion geht es um den Wiederaufbau und da kann man als allererstes schon mal festhalten, dass jemand der etwas hatte, dass wiederaufgebaut werden könnte, wohl schonmal nicht zu den Ärmsten gehört haben kann.


Das Problem ist wohl auch das man eine Elementarversicherung zusätzlich abschließen muß. Das wussten wohl viele nicht und dachten eine Hausratversicherung reicht. Und in manchen Risikogebieten sollen sich Versicherer wohl weigern überhaupt zu versichern.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Solidarität mit Ursula Haverbeck"?


Kenn ich nicht, bin aber auch kein Politikheinz...



RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl auch das man eine Elementarversicherung zusätzlich abschließen muß. Das wussten wohl viele nicht und dachten eine Hausratversicherung reicht.


Ich hab kein Haus, und weiß, das ne Elemtentarversicherung...halt elementar wichtig ist...sagt ja der Name zusätzlich schon.^^


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Haus, und weiß, das ne Elemtentarversicherung...halt elementar wichtig ist...sagt ja der Name zusätzlich schon.^^


Und wenn man davon noch nie gehört hat? Bzw gedacht hat das eine Hausratversicherung solche Schäden auch abdeckt?
Ich weiß "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe" nicht sagt man, aber hier möchte von keiner Strafe sprechen oder mir das irgendwie anmaßen. Sowas wünscht man keinen sein ganzes Hab und Gut zu verlieren.
Gestern Abend  bei Spiegel TV haben sie noch Bilder davon gezeigt und einen Mann der einen Nervenzusammenbruch deswegen hatte. Der tat mir richtig leid.
Beeindruckend ist die schnelle Hilfe und Organisation von Privatleuten. Es kommen sogar Menschen von viel weiter weg um zu helfen. Ein Mann kam aus Wien und packte richtig mit an. Großen Respekt dafür!


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juli 2021)

[





RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl auch das man eine Elementarversicherung zusätzlich abschließen muß. Das wussten wohl viele nicht und dachten eine Hausratversicherung reicht. Und in manchen Risikogebieten sollen sich Versicherer wohl weigern überhaupt zu versichern.


Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Klar, Versicherungen sind teilweise sehr unfair aber wenn ich in einem Hochwassergebiet wohne oder plane zu wohnen, spreche ich die Versicherung für Elementarschäden explizit an. Da muss man halt auch vorher ein bisschen planen und mit der Versicherung sprechen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Klar, Versicherungen sind teilweise sehr unfair aber wenn ich in einem Hochwassergebiet wohne oder plane zu wohnen, spreche ich die Versicherung für Elementarschäden explizit an. Da muss man halt auch vorher ein bisschen planen und mit der Versicherung sprechen.


Normaler Weise müsste ein kompetenter Versicherungskaufmann das auch in solchen Gebieten automatisch vorschlagen und anbieten.


----------



## eddiepirelli (20. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Einzelne Problemfälle rauszupicken ist Sache der Polizei, aber allgemein für Ordnung auf seiner angemeldeten Demonstration zu sorgen ist Aufgabe von demjenigen, der sie angemeldet hat. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die Allgemeinheit dafür zahlen müsste, dass gegen ihre Interessen demonstriert wird - die Ordner hat man selbst mitzubringen. Legt jemand diesbezüglich kein schlüssiges Konzept für die zu erwartenden oder gar angekündigten Massen vor oder hat er gar in der Vergangenheit schon gezeigt, dass er mit sowas überfordert ist, ist das ein guter Grund um eine Demo zu untersagen oder massiv einzuschränken.


Ich sehe das anders.

Meiner Meinung nach wird hier deutlich, dass mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird/wurde.
Pro/Contra Israel, Palästina, Mieten, Klimaschutz, Lehrergewerkschaft alles erlaubt, zu Lockdown-Zeiten
In anderen Bereichen sind Menschenaufläufe auch geduldet worden. (ÖPNV, Lebensmittel- Einzelhandel, Behörden)
Klar, gleich kommt: ist doch "systemrelevant".

Vorschlag:
Wenn es einzig und allein um Gesundheitsschutz gehen würde, hätte man alle, die nicht mehr arbeiten durften (Hotels, Gastronomie, Cafés, Bars, Künstler, Veranstalter usw. usw.) "missbrauchen" können. Als Fahr- und Lieferdienst. Ob Kurzarbeitergeld/Staatshilfen oder als Entlohnung für solche Dienste macht finanziell keinen Unterschied.

Damit meine ich, dass nur das finanzielle Interesse hoch genug sein muss, schon ist alles in Ordnung.
Arbeiten, Geld verdienen, Steuern zahlen, Vermögen anhäufen sind keine Grundrechte.
Im Gegensatz zur freien Meinungsäußerung und dem Recht zu demonstrieren


Und übrigens ist eine Verfassung kein Anhaltspunkt, an den man sich hält wenn es grade passt und alles in Ordnung ist.

Es muss ein Bewusstsein vorhanden sein , dass alle Grundrechte auch und gerade in schlechten Zeiten der Wegweiser sind. Das ist kein Larifari für die guten Zeiten. Sie sind gerade für diese Zeiten da, in denen die Krise, Pandemie, Katastrophen oder auch Krieg die Gesellschaft beeinflussen.


----------



## Wastlline (20. Juli 2021)

Warum muss die Kanzlerin heute wieder in die Katastrophenregion reisen, nur um dem Kanzlerkandidaten wieder ins rechte Licht Rücken? Das macht doch dieser Amthor sehr viel geschickter, von welchem T-Shirt reden denn blos alle, ich habe Keines gesehen...Achja noch kurz ein Wort zu diesem *Machteinschleicher* Laschet, da es mit dem Job als Kanzler mit Sicherheit nicht klappen wird, trotz massiver Unterstützung von dieser Frau Merkel, die es nicht einmal für nötig hält, auf die gestellte Frage eines Reporters, wie sie sie denn über den Lachanfall des Kanzlerkandidaten denke, zu antworten und sich kurz umdreht und weggeht, sollte er sich vielleicht wegen seines großen Humors in jeder Situation, als Karnevalsprinz bewerben, bzw, sich aufstellen lassen. 
Katastrophentourismus ist verboten worden, Katastrophenpolitikertourismus dagegen nicht ... also, jetzt aber ganz flott  wieder in die Gummistiefel schlüpfen und ab gehts, die Einsatzkräfte auf ein* Neues zu behindern.* 
Weit über hunderte von Toten und diese Politiker(in) haben nichts besseres zu tun als durch die Katastrophengebiete zu reisen, und den Betroffenen mit Tränen in den Augen, die aber wohl nur von den Lachkrämpfen herrühren, und dazu zählt auch der Bundespräsident, ihr heuchlerisches Mitgefühl auszusprechen. Das einzige Gute, was diese Lachorgien bewirken werden, keine weitere Amtszeit des Bundespräsidenten, so sehr er das auch schon gefordert und darum gebettelt hatte, und keinen Kanzler Laschet ... und nun ... ? Ob Frau Waigel allerdings eine echte Alternative für das Kanzleramt wäre, möchte ich doch stark bezweifeln.


----------



## Eckism (20. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn man davon noch nie gehört hat? Bzw gedacht hat das eine Hausratversicherung solche Schäden auch abdeckt?
> Ich weiß "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe" nicht sagt man, aber hier möchte von keiner Strafe sprechen oder mir das irgendwie anmaßen. Sowas wünscht man keinen sein ganzes Hab und Gut zu verlieren.
> Gestern Abend  bei Spiegel TV haben sie noch Bilder davon gezeigt und einen Mann der einen Nervenzusammenbruch deswegen hatte. Der tat mir richtig leid.
> Beeindruckend ist die schnelle Hilfe und Organisation von Privatleuten. Es kommen sogar Menschen von viel weiter weg um zu helfen. Ein Mann kam aus Wien und packte richtig mit an. Großen Respekt dafür!


Wenn man noch nie davon gehört hat ist man 10 Jahre alt und kein Hausbesitzer.
Natürlich ist es falsch, nicht zu helfen, trotzdem ist es denen gegenüber unfair, die einen Haufen Kohle in die Versicherung gesteckt hat.
Daraus resultiert ja eigentluch, das man keine Versicherung benötigt sondern einfach beim Staat die Hände aufhält und die Allgemeinheit blechen lässt.
Ist für mich irgendwo aber ok, weil das für den Staat eh nur Peanuts sind, trotzdem irgendwie unfair.


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2021)

Malu Dreyer ist Kanzlerkandidatin?


----------



## hoffgang (20. Juli 2021)

Wastlline schrieb:


> Warum muss die Kanzlerin heute wieder in die Katastrophenregion reisen, [...]
> Katastrophentourismus ist verboten worden, Katastrophenpolitikertourismus dagegen nicht ... also, jetzt aber ganz flott  wieder in die Gummistiefel schlüpfen und ab gehts, die Einsatzkräfte auf ein* Neues zu behindern.*



Das ist doch quatsch.
Als Kanzler/In hat man eine gewisse Verantwortung, zudem kann sie es sowieso niemandem recht machen. Lässt sich Merkel nicht blicken, dann heißt es, das Volk sei ihr egal. Taucht Sie auf, kommen Vorwürfe wie von Dir. Laschet & Dreyer müssen vor Ort sich ein Bild der Lage machen, als Ministerpräsidenten der betroffenen Bundesländer geht das nicht anders. Das Wie ist entscheidend und hier versagt Laschet deutlich.

Man müsste sich halt mal entscheiden was man möchte. AKK wird vorgeworfen, sie hätte die Afghanistan Heimkehrer nicht ordentlich begrüßt, Merkel muss sich nun vorwerfen lassen, aus Wahlkampftaktischen Gründen ins Hochwassergebiet gefahren zu sein. Ist halt doof, dass Merkel erst in Rheinland Pfalz bei der SPD Ministerpräsidentin Dreyer war und danach nach NRW gefahren ist. So wie man das halt auch macht in einer Krise.

Klar kann man streiten ob der Laschi unbedingt den Bundespräsidenten einladen muss (nein, wozu...), aber es gibt keine Diskussion darüber, dass verantwortliche Ministerpräsidenten und die Kanzlerin vor Ort sein müssen. Wer Deutschland führen möchte, der darf sich vor Verantwortung nicht drücken und der muss Präsenz zeigen. Dass keiner von denen ne Schaufel in die Hand nimmt ist vllt auch besser so, wenn der Armin mit anpackt isses so als ließen 3 Leute los, aber das ist nicht seine Aufgabe.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das nächste Fettnäpfchen für die CDU, diesmal ist es zur Abwechslung mal wieder Deutschlands jüngster 80 Jähriger Amthor, der sich wohl zusammen mit fragwürdiger Gesinnung hat ablichten lassen.
> Aber selbstredend will ihm der Aufdruck, auf dem t-shirt des Herren links von ihm, gar nicht aufgefallen sein:


Ich kannte die Frau nicht.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber man muss Geld einnehmen um sowas zu finanzieren.


Das Geld ist vorhanden. Es ist wie so oft eine reine Verteilungs- und Prioritätenfrage. Aber manchen sind halt gut geschmierte Patschehändchen lieber und der Ausblick auf einen sicheren und gut dotierten Posten in irgendeinem Vorstand oder Verwaltungsrat in ferner Zukunft. Ebenso sind die "Interessen" bestimmter Parteien größtenteils Deckungsgleich mit denen von Interessenverbänden des Kapitals.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber manchen sind halt gut geschmierte Patschehändchen lieber und der Ausblick auf einen sicheren und gut dotierten Posten in irgendeinem Vorstand oder Verwaltungsrat in ferner Zukunft. Ebenso sind die "Interessen" bestimmter Parteien größtenteils Deckungsgleich mit denen von Interessenverbänden des Kapitals.


Alles nur Zufälle und Einzelfälle und wer anders denkt ist sowieso nur ein "neidischer Kommunist"!


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alles nur Zufälle und Einzelfälle und wer anders denkt ist sowieso nur ein "neidischer Kommunist".


Wegen was bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied bei der Union?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wegen was bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied bei der Union?


Das ist nur Tarnung, eigentlich bin ich ein Undercover Kommunist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist nur Tarnung, eigentlich bin ich Undercover Kommunist.


Ein U-Boot in der Lobby-Herzkammer des deutschen Monopolkapitals? Respekt! 

Fast so gut wie die Story von Lucas Zeise: ehemals Ressortleiter bei der "Börsen-Zeitung" und der "Financial Times Deutschland", dabei seit Jahrzehnten (heimlich) Kommunist:









						Lucas Zeise: Der Kapitalversteher - brand eins online
					

Ein großer Finanzjournalist hält einer kleinen, bedeutungslos gewordenen kommunistischen Partei die Treue. Seine Mitgliedschaft in der DKP verbirgt Lucas Zeise über Jahrzehnte – auch weil er dem vertrackten Kern des Kapitalismus möglichst nahe kommen will: Geld.




					www.brandeins.de


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist nur Tarnung, eigentlich bin ich ein Undercover Kommunist.





			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ega-K5VXgAII-SF?format=jpg&name=large
		

Einer der Letzten. 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal systemrelevant sein...
> 
> /edit: Oh wait, war ich laut Sozialbehörde sogar... gab nur leider kein Geld.


Halt das was nie zu den systemrelevanten Berufen dazugesagt wurde: Systemrelevante Ausbeutung.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Halt das was nie zu den systemrelevanten Berufen dazugesagt wurde: Systemrelevante Ausbeutung.


Es gibt so viele systemrelevante Menschen die nicht ausgebeutet werden. 

Und ob ein Lohn zu niedrig ist gehört wie schon so oft gesagt sehr stark von den Wohnkosten ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ob ein Lohn zu niedrig ist gehört wie schon so oft gesagt sehr stark von den Wohnkosten ab.


Nicht korrekt, es ist von den Lebenshaltungskosten abhängig, aber evt. meintest das ja auch, hast es nur in dem Moment verkehrt ausgedrückt.
Nützt dir ja schließlich im Umkehrschluss auch nichts wenn du 1250 Netto verdienst, für die Miete nur 350 Euro aufbringen musst, aber im Gegenzug dann Lebensmittel und Strom deutlich mehr als 50% deines Einkommens auffressen würden.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht korrekt, es ist von den Lebenshaltungskosten abhängig, aber evt. meintest das ja auch, hast es nur in dem Moment verkehrt ausgedrückt.
> Nützt dir ja schließlich im Umkehrschluss auch nichts wenn du 1250 Netto verdienst, für die Miete nur 350 Euro aufbringen musst, aber im Gegenzug dann Lebensmittel und Strom deutlich mehr als 50% deines Einkommens auffressen würden.


Dann muss man sich nunmal beim Essen und beim Strom einschränken...
"Einschränken" ist ja momentan eh so ein hippes Wort, also werde cool und sei dabei.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

Rheinland-Pfalz zahlt bis zu 3.500 Euro Soforthilfe pro Haushalt

Ich bin mal gespannt ob das wirklich so unbürokratisch vor sich geht.

Dann wurde noch im Fernsehen gesagt, dass die Regionen wo es kein Gas und Strom mehr gibt,  teilweise Monate darauf warten müssen bis das alles wieder hergestellt ist. Das ist schon echt eine Zumutung.
Für uns ist es selbstverständlich solche Dinge zu nutzen. Und ganz ehrlich... wenn ich mich 1-2 Tage nicht duschen kann dann fühle ich mich schon extrem unwohl. Und ohne Strom über längere Zeit ist für mich gar nicht vorstellbar.
Wir hatten hier mal einen Stromausfall für ein paar Stunden vor ein paar Jahren... das war schon sehr seltsam.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht korrekt, es ist von den Lebenshaltungskosten abhängig, aber evt. meintest das ja auch, hast es nur in dem Moment verkehrt ausgedrückt.


Doch korrekt, so unterschiedlich sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in Deutschland abgesehen von der Miete nicht. 
Mein Döner kostet in München das selbe wie hier, die Miete nicht. 
Die anderen Unterschiede sind nicht im 3 stelligen Bereich.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mein Döner kostet in München das selbe wie hier, die Miete nicht.


Kommt halt auf die Größe an. Ich war schon in Regionen, da war der Döner Miniklein und musste 3 futtern.
In anderen Regionen presst man sich die letzten 3 bissen irgendwie noch rein.
Hier in Niederbayern(wo ich arbeite) ist die Pizza z.B. gut die hälfte teurer wie in der Region, wo ich wohne.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann muss man sich nunmal beim Essen und beim Strom einschränken...


"_Wenn sie kein Brot haben, sollen sie doch Kuchen essen._"


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juli 2021)

Zum Thema Klimapolitik:








						Klimapolitik im Romantik-Tal: 5 Irrtümer über den Einfluss deutscher Parteien
					

Ein nennenswerter Teil unserer Spitzenpolitiker wohnt im deutschen Romantik-Tal. Ein „klimaneutrales Deutschland“ verspricht die SPD. „Mit dem Klimaschutz-Sofortprogramm führen wir unser Land auf den 1,5-Grad-Pfad“, behaupten die Grünen. Die Union will da an Schwärmerei nicht hintenanstehen...




					www.focus.de


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

Naja, das ist ja klar. Wenn der Rest der Welt nicht mitzieht werden global keine Klimaziele erreicht. Egal ob 1, 1,5 oder 2 Grad sind.  Aber das nur 2,5% in saubere Energien weltweit investiert wird ist schon traurig. Hauptsache fette Gewinne machen.  Mir kommt das so vor als habe der Mensch nichts dazu gelernt. Und der "Point of no return" wird so oder so erreicht. Egal was wir hier machen. Oder der ist schon erreicht.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja klar. Wenn der Rest der Welt nicht mitzieht werden global keine Klimaziele erreicht. Egal ob 1, 1,5 oder 2 Grad sind.  Aber das nur 2,5% in saubere Energien weltweit investiert wird ist schon traurig. Hauptsache fette Gewinne machen.  Mir kommt das so vor als habe der Mensch nichts dazu gelernt. Und der "Point of no return" wird so oder so erreicht. Egal was wir hier machen. Oder der ist schon erreicht.


Da wacht ja endlixh mal einer auf...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klimapolitik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem Hetzblatt glaube ich kein Wort.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da wacht ja endlixh mal einer auf...


Naja, das wenn der Rest der Welt nicht mitmacht, dann die Klimaziele schwer zu erreichen sind war mir immer klar.
Aber das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Und hatte auch immer die Hoffnung mit guten Beispiel voranzugehen. Aber Geld ist anscheinend immer noch wichtiger als die Zukunft unserer Kinder.
Nur irgendwann wird einen das Geld nichts mehr nützen.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das wenn der Rest der Welt nicht mitmacht, dann die Klimaziele schwer zu erreichen sind war mir immer klar.
> Aber das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Und hatte auch immer die Hoffnung mit guten Beispiel voranzugehen.


Jo...fast niemand interessiert sich für die Klimaerwärmung...selbst die Schweden haben uns letztes Jahr ausgelacht, als wir dort waren...weil wir Deutsche die "Schwedische Göre" so feiern.
Klimaneutral reicht nunmal nucht, wir müssen co2 massiv reduzieren und einlagern, damit die restlichen 95% der Läder dieser Welt so weitermachen können, wie bisher.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Jo...fast niemand interessiert sich für die Klimaerwärmung...selbst die Schweden haben uns letztes Jahr ausgelacht, als wir dort waren...weil wir Deutsche die "Schwedische Göre" so feiern.
> Klimaneutral reicht nunmal nucht, wir müssen co2 massiv reduzieren und einlagern, damit die restlichen 95% der Läder dieser Welt so weitermachen können, wie bisher.


Och, keine Sorge, wenn alle einfach so weiter machen, wird die erderwärmung alle dazu zwingen und dann wird es richtig hässlich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dem Hetzblatt glaube ich kein Wort.


Die Fakten kann man nachgoogln. Ich versuche nicht in die Falle der selektiven Wahrnehmung zu tappen, sonst würde ich nur Blätter/Meinungen lesen, die meine von vorne herein voreingenomme Haltung bestätigen. Auf die Art endet man irgendwann in einer Sachgasse.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Och, keine Sorge, wenn alle einfach so weiter machen, wird die erderwärmung alle dazu zwingen und dann wird es richtig hässlich.


Das ist es ja, in Deutschland macht man sich selbst Stress...muss man nicht, weil momentan vollkommen egal.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja klar. Wenn der Rest der Welt nicht mitzieht werden global keine Klimaziele erreicht. Egal ob 1, 1,5 oder 2 Grad sind.  Aber das nur 2,5% in saubere Energien weltweit investiert wird ist schon traurig. Hauptsache fette Gewinne machen.  Mir kommt das so vor als habe der Mensch nichts dazu gelernt. Und der "Point of no return" wird so oder so erreicht. Egal was wir hier machen. Oder der ist schon erreicht.


Was bedeutet für dich konkret "Point of no return"? Was erwartest danach? Wieso ist es so schlimm? Kannst du es beschreiben?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Fakten kann man nachgoogln. Ich versuche nicht in die Falle der selektiven Wahrnehmung zu tappen, sonst würde ich nur Blätter/Meinungen lesen, die meine von vorne herein voreingenomme Haltung bestätigen. Auf die Art endet man irgendwann in einer Sachgasse.


Das Problem bei solchen Artikeln ist immer, dass man alles pessimistisch darstellt und so tut als wenn eh alles egal ist und man doch lieber so weiter machen sollten wie vorher, weil man eh nichts ändern kann.
Das gleiche macht die Bild Zeitung auch.
Nur muss man anfangen was zu ändern und die Industrieländer müssen Vorreiter sein, denn die haben das letztendlich verschuldet.
Was ist denn, wenn der CO2 Anteil so weiter steigt und wir irgendwann 5 Grad Erwärmung haben? Denkt dann jeder, dass es keine Rolle spielt oder kommen wieder die Phrasen hoch, dass das Erdklima sowieso schwankt und es Zeiten auf der Erde gab, wo die Erde komplett eisfrei war?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für dich konkret "Point of no return"? Was erwartest danach? Wieso ist es so schlimm? Kannst du es beschreiben?


Irgendwann wird man nicht mehr gegensteuern können.
Spätestens dann wenn die weltweiten Permafrostböden im großen Stil anfangen aufzutauen.
Dann wird sehr viel Methan freigesetzt und die Erde sich noch schneller erwärmen und wiederum immer mehr auftauen. Das ist wie eine Spirale welche sich nach oben schraubt.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klimapolitik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist der klassische dumme Springer Presse Ansatz immer wenns um Klima geht.
"Wir allein könnens doch nicht retten" - und was ist die Konklusion daraus? Sollen wir es dann ganz sein lassen?
Das ist so dumme engstirnige Meinungsmache die komplett außer Acht lässt, dass je mehr Staaten sich aktiv für einen modernen Klimaschutz einsetzen, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass hier Modelle entstehen die andere Staaten übernehmen.
Jemand muss anfangen, sonst heißt es in jedem Staat "och wir alleine könnens nicht" und dann machts niemand und wir schießen an den 1.5°C einfach vorbei und in 100 Jahren ist der bumms hier am Ende.
Toll, dann haben wir etwa 20 Jahre die "deutsche Wirtschaft" gerettet, aber unsere Lebensgrundlage nachhaltig zerstört. Erstklassiger Tradeoff.

Weil der Focus zu dämlich und zu feige ist mit der Bekämpfung des Klimawandels auch gleich noch eine Revolution unserer Gesellschaft (Achtung an alle Geiferer da draußen, eine Revolution ist ein nachhaltiger Wandel der in kurzer Zeit entsteht...) zu fordern, mal zu fordern zu überdenken wir wir in 20 Jahren Leben, wohnen und arbeiten wollen, ne das geht nicht. Dafür reichts dann halt nicht.

Probleme aufzeigen top.
Lösungen anbieten? Flop.

Alles was man zum Gabor wissen muss?


> Der Realpolitiker bekämpft eine widrige Wirklichkeit, in dem er sie als Wirklichkeit anerkennt. Er flüchtet nicht in eine ökologische Dystopie, sondern fragt, was er im Hier und Jetzt tun kann.
> 
> Er tut, was die Menschen auf den nordfriesischen Inseln seit Jahrhunderten mit stoischer Kraft und sensationellem Erfolg tun: Sie bekämpfen nicht die Nordsee. Sie bauen Deiche.



AUs einem seiner Kommentare zum Klimawandel.
Wie hoch die Deiche werden sollen wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt, ah komm, das sind Details. Die in der Nordsee machen das seit Jahrhunderten. Passt doch, Probleme der Zukunft mit Maßnahmen von vorvorgestern bekämpfen.

Und dass dann zukunftsfähig nennen...

Diese Kommentare sind nichts als widerliche Versuche jetzt aus diesen Unwettern Meinungsmache zu betreiben.
Letztes Jahr hat der Focus zum Klimawandel halt noch das hier veröffentlicht:








						Wir können Klimawandel nicht mehr stoppen - jetzt bleibt nur noch der teure Plan B
					

Der November 2020 ist der wärmste November seit Beginn der Wetter-Aufzeichnungen. Das gilt von Sibirien bis in die USA. Während wir gegen Corona bereits einen Impfstoff haben, zerstört der Klimawandel unsere Erde ungebremst weiter, listet die Versicherungswirtschaft nüchtern auf. Es wird teuer...




					www.focus.de
				






> Neue Ziele benennen ist schön. Doch PIK- Direktor Edenhofer winkt ab: „*Es reicht nicht, immer neue Klimaziele zu setzen, sondern wir brauchen konkrete Maßnahmen, um diese auch zu erreichen*.“ (Anmerkung: Im Artikel werden konkrete Maßnahmen beschrieben die man umsetzen könnte...)
> 
> Und um Ziele zu erreichen, muss man auch mal loslaufen, ließe sich ergänzen. Bislang hat die Weltgemeinschaft den Startschuss geflissentlich überhört. Angesichts des offensichtlich unaufhaltsamen Klimawandels sollten die UN-Mitgliedsstaaten nun auch verstärkt zu Plan B übergehen: Schadensbegrenzug.



Und jetzt bringt man Artikel raus, die uns quasi von der moralischen Verantwortung freisprechen, mal loszulaufen indem uns vorgepredigt wird, wir könnens ja eh nichtmehr beeinflussen.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

Als Industrieland sollte man sich endlich besinnen, auf E-Fuel zu setzen, damit es mal kostengünstiger wird.
Deutsche Firmen könnten sich dumm und dämlich verdienen, global würde es dem Klima nützen ohne jemanden wehzutun und man würde eventuell auch die Einlagerung von co2 im Gestein kostengünstiger machen. Soviel Lithium wird eh nicht gefördert, damit alle Verbrenner durch E-Autos ersetzt werden...das kommt ja jetzt schon langsam ins straucheln.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2021)

E Fuel wird einfach deutlich teurer als Benzin heute und das selbst ohne Mineralölsteuer. 

Man wird es brauchen, aber es ist kein Massenprodukt für den Privatwagen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem bei solchen Artikeln ist immer, dass man alles pessimistisch darstellt und so tut als wenn eh alles egal ist und man doch lieber so weiter machen sollten wie vorher, weil man eh nichts ändern kann.
> Das gleiche macht die Bild Zeitung auch.
> Nur muss man anfangen was zu ändern und die Industrieländer müssen Vorreiter sein, denn die haben das letztendlich verschuldet.
> Was ist denn, wenn der CO2 Anteil so weiter steigt und wir irgendwann 5 Grad Erwärmung haben? Denkt dann jeder, dass es keine Rolle spielt oder kommen wieder die Phrasen hoch, dass das Erdklima sowieso schwankt und es Zeiten auf der Erde gab, wo die Erde komplett eisfrei war?


Das war gerade nicht die Schlussfolgerung, sondern dass Deutschland alleine die Abwendung vom "Point of no return" nicht schaffen würde. Mich interessierten eher seine Quellen und Fakten, um mein Horizont zu erweitern.


RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird man nicht mehr gegensteuern können.
> Spätestens dann wenn die weltweiten Permafrostböden im großen Stil anfangen aufzutauen.
> Dann wird sehr viel Methan freigesetzt und die Erde sich noch schneller erwärmen und wiederum immer mehr auftauen. Das ist wie eine Spirale welche sich nach oben schraubt.


Ich sehe die Permafrostböden als Katalisatoren, viel schlimmer finde ich das Abschmelzen vom Eis auf dem Festland (Grönland und Südpol z.B.), denn dann wird dauerhaft weniger Sonnenlicht zurück ins All reflektiert. Alle schlimmen Modelle, die man sich vorstellt, stehen in keinem Vergleich damit.








						Klimawandel: Armageddon am Südpol – Küstenstädte bald komplett unter Wasser?
					

Wenn die 26 Trillionen Tonnen Eis in der Antarktis durch den Klimawandel abschmelzen, dann steht nicht nur Hamburg das Wasser bis weit über den Hals.




					www.fr.de
				











						Studie: Eisschmelze in Grönland kaum noch zu stoppen
					

Das Eis der Arktis schmilzt, Gletscher drohen zu verschwinden. Das Abschmelzen des Grönland-Eises wird laut einer Studie kaum zu stoppen sein.




					www.zdf.de
				





hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist der klassische dumme Springer Presse Ansatz immer wenns um Klima geht.
> "Wir allein könnens doch nicht retten" - und was ist die Konklusion daraus? Sollen wir es dann ganz sein lassen?
> Das ist so dumme engstirnige Meinungsmache die komplett außer Acht lässt, dass je mehr Staaten sich aktiv für einen modernen Klimaschutz einsetzen, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass hier Modelle entstehen die andere Staaten übernehmen.
> Jemand muss anfangen, sonst heißt es in jedem Staat "och wir alleine könnens nicht" und dann machts niemand und wir schießen an den 1.5°C einfach vorbei und in 100 Jahren ist der bumms hier am Ende.
> ...


Wie ich schon zu Threshold schrieb, kann man Artikeln Informationen entnehmen, statt idiologisch verblendet alles auszublenden, was zur eigenen Meinung/Info nicht passt.
Ich kann dir gerne sagen, was meine Schlussfolgerung nach dem Lesen war, nämlich dass Emissionsreduktion alleine nie und nimmer ausreichen wird. Wir würden in dem Fall die Symptome bekämpfen und nicht die Krankheit selbst. Parallel zur Reduktion der weltweiten Treibhausgasemissionen sind Maßnahmen von Nöten, die aktiv CO2 aus der Atmosphäre aus dem Verkehr ziehen. Ich bin abonnement von National Geografic, da wurde das Problem der Methan-produzierenden Algen angesprochen:




__





						Cyanobakterien produzieren Methan
					

Wissenschaftler: Mehr Blaualgenblüten im Zuge des Klimawandels bedeuten höhere Methanemissionen




					www.uni-heidelberg.de
				




Es gibt Mikroorganismen, die Methan zersetzen:








						Deepwater Horizon: Bakterien zersetzen Methan nach Ölkatastrophe
					

Bakterien fraßen das Methan, das bei der Havarie der Ölplattform "Deepwater Horizon" ausgetreten ist - das zumindest dachte man bisher. Nun zeigt sich: Der Hunger der Mikroorganismen ließ schlagartig nach, noch während das Treibhausgas ins Meer strömte.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Da sollte man auch ansetzen, inbesondere am Meer und in der Nähe der Permafrostböden.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> E Fuel wird einfach deutlich teurer als Benzin heute und das selbst ohne Mineralölsteuer.
> 
> Man wird es brauchen, aber es ist kein Massenprodukt für den Privatwagen.


Porsche nennt Preise beim Vollausbau von 1€ bis 1,30€...und das ist nur eine Fabrik.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2021)

Die Quelle mit Preisangabe will ich sehen. 
Ohne Preisangabe finde ich das auch. 

Vielleicht reine Herstellungskosten wenn man den Strom durch eigene Solarzellen kostenlos bekommt? Das könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2021)

E Fuels ist halt so eine Seitenentwicklung, um irgendwie den Verbrenner eine Daseinsberechtigung geben zu wollen.
Ökonomisch kurz vor Blödsinn, weil der dafür benötigte Strom nicht direkt, sondern indirekt genutzt wird und somit schlichtweg der Wirkungsgrad der (mühsam) gewonnenen Energie reduziert wird.
Gleiches gilt ja auch für H2.
Die Problematik ist ja immer noch die Speicherung ausreichender Energie, um irgendwas zu bewegen.
So was kann eine Zwischenlösung für Flugzeug oder Schiff sein, muss aber nicht.

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass all diese netten Technos nur klimaneutral sind - bäh...
Sprich die vorhandene CO2 oder Methan or whatever an netten Treibausgasen wird nicht verringert, sondern bleiben.

Es ist doch logisch, dass alleine jetzt schon der Prozess der Klimaerwärmung *nur* mit Klimaneutral nicht mehr wirklich aufhaltbar ist, weil die Auswirkungen  erst in ein paar Jahren richtig zuschlagen werden.

Was wir brauchen, ist eine deutliche, ja massive Reduktion.
Und das wird einen erheblichen Impakt für jeden Einzelnen bzgl. Mobilität, Urlaub, Essgewohnheiten, ja selbst Wohnen haben.
Wer das jetzt nicht versteht, hat eigentlich schon verloren.

Und es spielt letztlich keine Rolle, wie hoch der Anteil des Menschen an den Treibhausgasen ist - das ist eine akademische und theoretische Diskussion, die selbst die Wissenschaft spaltet.
Fakt ist, ein Anteil ist  auf die Industrialisierung zurückzuführen und wenn wir nicht aufpassen, wird aus natürlichen Umweltreaktionen (Permafrost/ Anhebung Mangels Eisdruck der Antarktis und Grönland = Freisetzen ungleich größerer Treibhausgasmengen) noch mehr auf uns zurollen, als uns allen bisher bewußt ist.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wie ich schon zu Threshold schrieb, kann man Artikeln Informationen entnehmen, statt idiologisch verblendet alles auszublenden, was zur eigenen Meinung/Info nicht passt.


Wie lustig, der Artikel ist ideologische Verblendung indem Fakten als alternativlos präsentiert werden.
"Wachstum der Emissionen kommt aus dem Rest der Welt,  nicht der EU"...
Genau das ist der beschränkte Dummfug den ich meine - ja natürlich kommt das Emissionswachstum aus anderen Ländern, die versuchen grade unseren Lebensstandard zu kopieren. Das ist ja eines der wesentlichen Probleme, wenn alle Menschen leben würden wie wir, dann wäre der Planet schon längst am Ende. Wobei das auch nicht stimmt, wir retten nicht den Planeten, wir retten unsere Lebensgrundlage - oder versuchens zumindest.
Und grade deshalb muss die EU doch vorne weg gehen, muss neue Wege finden, muss auch mal Verzicht üben, damit diese Entwicklung abgeflacht wird. Solange wir von Reihenhaus + X Autos / jedes Jahr ein neues Handy nicht wegkommen und unsere Industrie bzw. unsere wirtschaftliche Grundlage nur auf Konsum und Wachstum und damit die Verschwendung von limitierten Rohstoffen basiert, solange brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn andere Länder nach exakt diesem Wohlstand streben. Und statt uns zu erneuern, neue Wege zu gehen, mal ernsthaft drüber nachzudenken, ob z.b. jeder Arbeit braucht, oder ob wir mit einem Grundeinkommen leben könnten, ob wir sozial Schwachen helfen ein besseres Leben zu führen etc, darüber wird nicht nachgedacht. Das führt nämlich auch direkt zur Debatte der Ernährung, wir müssten dringend mal Schluss mit dieser billig-Fleischproduktion machen, dann müsste man auch nicht den Regenwald abfackeln um da Soja für die Viecher anzubauen die wir uns dann für 99 cent auf den Grill bei der EM hauen. Das führt zur Debatte der Mobilität, führt zur Debatte über Flugreisen, führt zur Debatte über Beförderung von Gütern durch die ganze Welt, führt zu einer Debatte über Energie, deren Gewinnung & deren Verbrauch...

Aber wenn im Focus steht, da könne man nun mal nix machen, tja, was bleibt uns dann übrig. Anscheinend gibts überhaupt keine Ansätze was zu ändern...
Oh doch, die gibt es. Aber die tun all jenen weh die gerade vom aktuellen System profitieren - ein Fakt gegen den Springer seit Jahren mit allem was sie haben anschreiben.

Scheiß auf diese Drecksblätter, die ständig die Wirtschaft retten wollen, koste es was es wolle, scheiß auf diese Typen die sich selbst mit Steaks sattfressen wollen und 5 Liter SUVs fahren weil Sie genau wissen, dass Sie die ********************* nicht mehr erleben wenn wir hier +2°C oder mehr bekommen. Wenn mir so jemand erzählt, Europa könne keinen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten, dann ist derjenige direkt Teil des Problems und nicht der Lösung.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gerne sagen, was meine Schlussfolgerung nach dem Lesen war, nämlich dass Emissionsreduktion alleine nie und nimmer ausreichen wird.


Das ist korrekt, wir sind zu weit fortgeschritten als dass wir jetzt nur noch mit Emissionsreduktion was retten könnten. Daraus wird aber kein Automatismus, dass eine Emissionsreduktion jetzt nicht mehr stattfinden müsse - im Gegenteil, wir müssen jetzt dringend daran arbeiten, dass es nicht noch schlimmer wird.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wir würden in dem Fall die Symptome bekämpfen und nicht die Krankheit selbst. Parallel zur Reduktion der weltweiten Treibhausgasemissionen sind Maßnahmen von Nöten, die aktiv CO2 aus der Atmosphäre aus dem Verkehr ziehen.


Das ist korrekt, aber wir sind uns einig, dass die Reduktion der Emissionen runter muss und zwar deutlich. Und dass kein Gelaber der Welt was an diesem Fakt ändert. Aber wieso die Reduktion der Emissionen Symtombekämpfung sein soll, wenn doch die steigenden Emissionen der letzten 150 Jahre den Klimawandel begünstigt haben, dass hätt ich dann doch gern mal erklärt.

Symptombekämpfung ist jetzt drüber zu diskutieren höhere Deiche zu bauen...


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Symptombekämpfung ist jetzt drüber zu diskutieren höhere Deiche zu bauen...


So viele Deiche , wie theoretisch in ein paar Jahren benötigt, wird kein Mensch bauen können.








						Steigende Meere
					

Über 700.000 Pegeldaten weltweit belegen: Der Meeresspiegel steigt. Der Klimawandel ist an den Küsten angekommen. Das Meer wird Strände fortspülen, Inseln versenken, Ebenen überschwemmen. Mit dramatischen Folgen für hunderte Millionen Menschen.



					searise.correctiv.org
				











						Änderungen des Meeresspiegels
					

Durch die Erwärmung des Wassers dehnt es sich aus und der Meeresspiegel steigt an. Änderungen in der Lufttemperatur bedingen darüber hinaus Veränderungen im Wasserkreislauf sowie in der Ozeanzirkulation. Beide Faktoren tragen wiederum zu regional unterschiedlichen Änderungen des Meeresspiegels bei.




					www.dkrz.de


----------



## hoffgang (21. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> So viele Deiche , wie theoretisch in ein paar Jahren benötigt, wird kein Mensch bauen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, dazu rät uns aber das allwissende Focus Orakel...


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, dazu rät uns aber das allwissende Focus Orakel...


Ach, das umgestaltete Bildzeitungsformat, dass nur bezahlte Meinungen verkündet...
Mein gebrauchtes Klopapier hat da mehr Aussagekraft.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Quelle mit Preisangabe will ich sehen.
> Ohne Preisangabe finde ich das auch.
> 
> Vielleicht reine Herstellungskosten wenn man den Strom durch eigene Solarzellen kostenlos bekommt? Das könnte ich mir vorstellen.











						Synthetische Kraftstoffe
					

Sind synthetische Kraftstoffe, e-Fuels, Power-to-X Alternativen zu Benzin und Diesel?




					www.adac.de


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Permafrostböden als Katalisatoren, viel schlimmer finde ich das Abschmelzen vom Eis auf dem Festland (Grönland und Südpol z.B.), denn dann wird dauerhaft weniger Sonnenlicht zurück ins All reflektiert. Alle schlimmen Modelle, die man sich vorstellt, stehen in keinem Vergleich damit.


Unterschätze die Gefahr vom Permafrost und die Folgen dadurch nicht:



> Bei Methan handelt es sich um ein Gas, das etwa 25-mal so klimawirksam wie CO2 ist. Aus diesem Grund warnen die Vereinten Nationen in ihrem aktuellen Jahresbericht davor, die Umwelt- und Klimagefahren aus tauendem Permafrost zu unterschätzen: Das Auftauen des Dauerfrosts führt dazu, dass Treibhausgase freigesetzt werden, die wiederum die Erderwärmung beschleunigen. Je wärmer es auf der Erde wird, desto schneller tauen die Permafrostböden, womit sich der Kreis schließt. Wissenschaftler sprechen von einem "positiven Rückkopplungseffekt"...
> 
> ...Im Frühjahr 2018 veröffentlichte Pfeiffer mit Kollegen eine Studie in der Fachzeitschrift Nature Climate Change. Das Ergebnis der Studie: Tauender Permafrost produziert mehr Methan als erwartet. Bisher vermutete die Wissenschaft, dass im Permafrost unter Sauerstoffabschluss nur sehr geringe Mengen Methan gebildet werden. Pfeiffer und ihre Kollegen fanden nun aber heraus, dass unter Luftabschluss genauso viel Methan produziert wird wie CO2. Da Methan weitaus klimawirksamer ist, fällt es sehr viel stärker ins Gewicht.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Tauender Permafrost – eine unterschätzte Gefahr für das Weltklima




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Da sollte man auch ansetzen, inbesondere am Meer und in der Nähe der Permafrostböden.


Die  Gase in Permafrostböden entstehen ja wenn Bakterien  Tier - und Pflanzenreste zersetzen. In wie weit man da noch zusätzliche Bakterien ansiedeln kann weiß ich nicht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Scheiß auf diese Drecksblätter, die ständig die Wirtschaft retten wollen, koste es was es wolle, scheiß auf diese Typen die sich selbst mit Steaks sattfressen wollen und 5 Liter SUVs fahren weil Sie genau wissen, dass Sie die ********************* nicht mehr erleben wenn wir hier +2°C oder mehr bekommen. Wenn mir so jemand erzählt, Europa könne keinen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten, dann ist derjenige direkt Teil des Problems und nicht der Lösung.


Ich kenne auch ein paar Klimaleugner welche sich aus Protest extra dicke Autos anschaffen mit viel Spritverbrauch.
Die sind der Meinung das das alles "natürliche Schwankungen" sind welche es schon immer gegeben hat.
Die sind unbelehrbar... egal welche Fakten man ihnen auftischt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Solidarität mit Ursula Haverbeck"?
> 
> Als nicht gänzlich politisch ungebildete Person sollte man zumindest so grob diesen Namen einordnen können (rechtsextreme Aktivisitin die wegen Volksverhetzung bis November 2020 in Haft saß) und will man wie Amthor Berufspolitiker sein, sollte man die Frau erst recht einordnen können, oder wenn schon nicht zumindest so schlau sein nicht mit Personen für Fotos zu posieren, die irgendwelche Solidaritäts-Slogans tragen.



Selbst wenn man als Digital-Frontmann der CDU zufällig eine politisch komplett ungebildete Person ist, der der Name gar nichts sagt, ist es ein ziemliches Statement sich grinsend neben Personen mit Fraktur auf dem Shirt, strengem Seitenscheitel auf dem Kopf und Hitlerbärtchen zu präsentieren. Dass das Motiv "Rechtsradikal? Kann ich mich mit anfreunden" kommunizieren sollte, ist offensichtlich und bei den entsprechenden Kreisen sicherlich auch angekommen. Nicht geplant war vermutlich, dass es auch außerhalb der Zielgruppe Aufmerksamkeit erhält...




RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl auch das man eine Elementarversicherung zusätzlich abschließen muß. Das wussten wohl viele nicht und dachten eine Hausratversicherung reicht.



Ich komme aus einer Familie, die soweit die Erinnerungen zurückreicht keine Besserverdiener beinhaltete und meine Chancen, jemals ein Haus zu besitzen, dürften bei deutlich unter 10% liegen. Aber selbst ich weiß, dass man für so etwas eine extra Versicherung braucht und es gab wirklich genug Naturkatastrophen in den letzten Jahrzehnten, dass das auch jeder Depp mitbekommen konnte. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es im Hausratsversicherungsvertrag ausdrücklich drinsteht, dass so etwas nicht versichert ist.




eddiepirelli schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders.



Die (nicht-)Genehmigung von Demonstrationen ist aber keine Frage, bei der man eddiepirelli nach seiner Sichtweise fragt, sondern gesetzlich geregelt. Und die Gesetze besagen das, was ich geschrieben habe.



> Meiner Meinung nach wird hier deutlich, dass mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird/wurde.
> Pro/Contra Israel, Palästina, Mieten, Klimaschutz, Lehrergewerkschaft alles erlaubt, zu Lockdown-Zeiten
> In anderen Bereichen sind Menschenaufläufe auch geduldet worden. (ÖPNV, Lebensmittel- Einzelhandel, Behörden)
> Klar, gleich kommt: ist doch "systemrelevant".



Nö: Da kommt "von Leuten beantragt, die ein genehmigungsfähiges Ordnungskonzept vorgelegt haben und bei denen es im Voraus keine begründeten Zweifel an ihren Fähigkeiten zu dessen Umsetzung gab"
Übrigens genauso wie z.B. bei den Covidioten-Demos in den ersten 1-2 Monaten. Die wurden auch alle genehmigt. Erst als mehrfach praktisch bewiesen wurde und es somit vorhersagbar war, dass Auflagen nicht eingehalten werden, wurde mit den Genehmigungen zurückhaltender umgegangen. (Genauso übrigens wie bei den Pro-Palästina-Demos, nachdem Reihenweise Antisemiten außer Kontrolle gerieten)



> Vorschlag:
> Wenn es einzig und allein um Gesundheitsschutz gehen würde, hätte man alle, die nicht mehr arbeiten durften (Hotels, Gastronomie, Cafés, Bars, Künstler, Veranstalter usw. usw.) "missbrauchen" können. Als Fahr- und Lieferdienst. Ob Kurzarbeitergeld/Staatshilfen oder als Entlohnung für solche Dienste macht finanziell keinen Unterschied.



Häh? Was hat der  bedarfsorientierte (Nicht-)Einsatz von Arbeitssuchenden in tatsächlich an Missbrauch grenzenden privatwirtschaftlichen Arbeitsverhältnissen denn bitte schön mit der behördlichen (Nicht-)Genehmigung von (vorhersagbar nicht-)ordnungsgemäß durchführbaren Kundgebungen zu tun?




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist halt doof, dass Merkel erst in Rheinland Pfalz bei der SPD Ministerpräsidentin Dreyer war und danach nach NRW gefahren ist. So wie man das halt auch macht in einer Krise.



Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt sogar als Faust-ins-Gesicht von Laschet wahrgenommen. Viel deutlicher kann man doch nicht ausdrücken, was man von seinem Möchtegernnachfolger hält, als ihn erstmal zugunsten der Konkurrenz sitzen zu lassen, oder?



> Wer Deutschland führen möchte, der darf sich vor Verantwortung nicht drücken und der muss Präsenz zeigen.



Wobei letzteres genausowenig etwas mit ersteren zu tun hat wie z.B. diverse Rücktritte, nachdem man einen Scherbenhaufen angerichtet hat, obwohl man auch da immer wieder den Ausdruck "sich seiner Verantwortung stellen" hört. Verantwortung gerecht zu werden heißt, eine wichtige Aufgabe zu erledigen und "vor Kameras rumstehen" gehört da nie dazu.


Eckism schrieb:


> Kommt halt auf die Größe an. Ich war schon in Regionen, da war der Döner Miniklein und musste 3 futtern.
> In anderen Regionen presst man sich die letzten 3 bissen irgendwie noch rein.
> Hier in Niederbayern(wo ich arbeite) ist die Pizza z.B. gut die hälfte teurer wie in der Region, wo ich wohne.



Kann ich für Gastronomieangebote bestätigen, da schafft man locker Faktor 2 selbst zwischen regional bedeutenden Städten und Faktor 4+ in den Preisen zwischen "aufm Land am Arsch der Welt" und "Zentral in Metropolen". Wohlgemerkt: Für das gleiche Gesamtangebot in vergleichbaren Lokalitäten. Mit ein Bisschen Bling-Bling kann man natürlich noch 1-2 Nullen extra anhängen.

Aber das ist auch logisch, denn die Preise in der Gastronomie hängen nicht von den Zutaten, sondern von den Mieten und den Löhnen ab (und letztere wiederum teilweise von den Mieten). Wer sich selbst ernährt und nur die Zutaten zahlt, was ja eigentlich >>90% der Mahlzeiten ausmachen sollte, sollte innerhalb Deutschlands selten mehr als 10% Unterschied feststellen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja klar. Wenn der Rest der Welt nicht mitzieht werden global keine Klimaziele erreicht.



Lichtblick: Neben einigen weniger sinnvollen Maßnahmen hat die EU-Kommission jetzt endlich klimabezogene Importzölle auf die Tagesordnung gesetzt. Wenn die nicht wieder von Union & Co abgeschossen werden, hat der Rest der Welt also bald einen handfesten Grund, Klimapolitik nach europäischen Wünschen zu machen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Als Industrieland sollte man sich endlich besinnen, auf E-Fuel zu setzen, damit es mal kostengünstiger wird.



E-Fuels könnten allesmögliche werden, aber eins aus heutiger Sicht garantiert nicht: Günstig.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Permafrostböden als Katalisatoren, viel schlimmer finde ich das Abschmelzen vom Eis auf dem Festland (Grönland und Südpol z.B.), denn dann wird dauerhaft weniger Sonnenlicht zurück ins All reflektiert.



Da hast du mal wieder eine sehr eigene Sichtweise. Grönland und die Antarktis sind zwar nicht gerade klein, aber die verbliebende polare Sommer-Albedo ohnehin nicht mehr so prall. Das Potential für weitere Klimaerwärmung über diesen Mechanismus ist endlich und müsste im Vergleich zum im Permafrost oder gar Tiefsee gespeicherten Methan lächerlich sein. (relativierte 99%-Aussage, da ich mir spontan nicht sicher bin, ab wieviel Methan in der Athmosphäre Sättigungseffekte auftreten. Aber 25% Methanfreisetzung wären auf alle Fälle viel schlimmer als 25% Abschmelzen und bei 100% vs. 100% reden wir eh von einer Welt, die nichts mehr mit der uns bekannten gemeinsam hat.)



> Ich kann dir gerne sagen, was meine Schlussfolgerung nach dem Lesen war, nämlich dass Emissionsreduktion alleine nie und nimmer ausreichen wird. Wir würden in dem Fall die Symptome bekämpfen und nicht die Krankheit selbst. Parallel zur Reduktion der weltweiten Treibhausgasemissionen sind Maßnahmen von Nöten, die aktiv CO2 aus der Atmosphäre aus dem Verkehr ziehen.



Wir sind sicherlich 10-15 Jahre an dem Punkt vorbei, an dem man alleine durch Emissionsreduktion vor 2100 auf das Niveau Mitte des 20. Jhd. zurückkehren könnte (von vorindustriellem Niveau ganz zu reden, aber <<+0,5 K hatte noch keine problematischen Folgen und wäre ausreichen). Und mindestens 25-30 Jahre an dem Punkt vorbei, an dem man das noch ohne totalen ökonomischen und ökologischen Kahlschlag hätte schaffen können.
Aber: Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt über dauerhafte CO2-Abscheidung auch nur aus Abgasen geschweige denn aus der Athmosphäre zu reden, ist trotzdem Bullshit. Alle bislang dafür angedachten Verfahren sind schweine teuer und wir haben ohne Ende Emissions-Reduktionsvorschläge rumliegen, die mäßig teuer bis relativ günstig sind und die allesamt nicht umgesetzt werden, weil die Menschheit bislang bestenfalls das allerbilligste macht. Und oft nicht einmal das. Ehe der Punkt erreicht wird, an dem man die Athmosphäre durch CCS günstiger von CO2 entlasten kann als durch Emissionsvermeidung, werden beim jetzigen Tempo noch 50-100, vielleicht sogar 150 Jahre vergehen.




compisucher schrieb:


> E Fuels ist halt so eine Seitenentwicklung, um irgendwie den Verbrenner eine Daseinsberechtigung geben zu wollen.
> Ökonomisch kurz vor Blödsinn, weil der dafür benötigte Strom nicht direkt, sondern indirekt genutzt wird und somit schlichtweg der Wirkungsgrad der (mühsam) gewonnenen Energie reduziert wird.
> Gleiches gilt ja auch für H2.
> Die Problematik ist ja immer noch die Speicherung ausreichender Energie, um irgendwas zu bewegen.
> So was kann eine Zwischenlösung für Flugzeug oder Schiff sein, muss aber nicht.



Bislang ist p2g oder p2l die einzige Speicherungsform, die für gemäßigte Breiten praktikabel erscheint. Das Potenzial für Windkraft ist zwar noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft, aber nicht unendlich und Photovoltaik liefert bei uns im Sommer nun einmal dreimal so viel Strom, wie im Winter. Der Verbrauch läuft aber genau umgekehrt. Das heißt wenn wir wirklich alles (inkl. Wärme) auf EE-Strom umstellen wollen, dann müssen schätzungsweise 50-75% der gesamten heutigen Stromproduktion über einen Zeitraum von 3 bis 6 Monaten zwischenspeichern. Das ist nur mit chemischen Energieträgern möglich und die Frage ist eigentlich nur noch welcher.

H2 hat noch mit die beste Effizienz, aber ist mit Abstand am schlechtesten lagerbar, synthetisches Ethanol am anderen der Kette liegt genau umgekehrt. Dazwischen Methan und Methanol. Aber irgendwas davon brauchen wir und welchen Energieverbrauch man dann aus dem Speicher und welchen direkt aus dem Netz deckt, ist eigentlich wurscht. Wir werden entweder mit synthetischem ??? heizen und mit Batterien fahren oder mit Wärmepumpe heizen und mit synthetischem ??? fahren. Wobei ich ganz klar dafür bin, synthetische Speicherstoffe vor allem für den Individualverkehr (und den stark zur reduzierenden interkontinental-ÖPV) einzuplanen, denn Batterieautos samt Infrastruktur für Langstreckenfahrten sind einfach eine grandiose Ressourcenverschwendung und die Steuermilliarden, die unsere Chef-Auto-Lobby-Zuhörer dafür rauspfeffern würden weitaus mehr respektive überhaupt eine Klimaschutzwirkung entfallen, wenn man sie in EE investieren und die fossilen Kraftwerke aus dem Netz schmeißen würde.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> So viele Deiche , wie theoretisch in ein paar Jahren benötigt, wird kein Mensch bauen können.


Man fühlt sich ein wenig an "Besuchen sie Europa, solange es noch steht" erinnert. (Auch wenn das unter einem anderen Vorzeichen entstand.)



hoffgang schrieb:


> [...] ja natürlich kommt das Emissionswachstum aus anderen Ländern, die versuchen grade unseren Lebensstandard zu kopieren.


Bzw. produzieren die Produkte/Güter für uns.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die  Gase in Permafrostböden entstehen ja wenn Bakterien  Tier - und Pflanzenreste zersetzen. In wie weit man da noch zusätzliche Bakterien ansiedeln kann weiß ich nicht.



In aller Regel siedeln sich Bakterien von ganz alleine da an, wo die Bedingungen günstig für sie sind. Wenn sie an einer Stelle mit reichlich energiehaltigem Substrat für sie fehlen, dann werden dort andere Bedingungen unpassend sein. Im Falle von Methandreduzierern ist es vermutlich ganz einfach: Die gibt es vor allem in der Tiefsee und sie ernähren sich von gelöstem Methan in, verglichen mit Permafrost-Lagerstätten, geringen Dosen. Mit Gasblasen können die nichts anfangen. Wir können ja auch keinen Zucker atmen.

Außerdem wäre der Aufwand, um deratige Bakterien in Methanlagerstätten einzubringen (an der Oberfläche überleben sie erst recht nicht) genauso groß, wie das Methan einfach selber zu fördern und sinnvoll (für die Menschheit) zu verfeuern.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

Hier übrigens noch eine nette Grafik über die Entwicklung der weltweiten CO2-Emissionen: Mehr CO2 - vor allem aus Asien

Aus dem Artikel


> China ist mit 11,5 Milliarden Tonnen der weltweit größte CO₂-Emittent. Das Land hat zwar die Energiewende begonnen, baut aber Medienberichten zufolge weiter Kohlekraftwerke und exportiert diese Technologie auch in andere Länder. Gemessen an der Veränderung der Emissionen von 1990 bis 2018 hat Indien am stärksten zugelegt. In dieser Zeitspanne stieg der CO₂-Ausstoß des Landes um rund 330 Prozent - maßgeblich verursacht durch das gigantische Wirtschaftswachstum. Indien ist stark mit dem Kampf gegen die hohe Armut in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung beschäftigt, Klimaschutz hat dort nicht oberste Priorität. In den USA hat unter anderem der Transportsektor zuletzt mehr CO₂ ausgestoßen, insbesondere die Emissionen durch Flugzeuge und Lkws legten in den letzten Jahren zu.


----------



## seahawk (21. Juli 2021)

Man muss halt einsehen, dass Klimaanpassung ebenso wichtig ist wie Klimaschutz. Das Problem ist halt, dass Deutschland 2030 klimaneutral sein kann und es null Unterschied machen könnte. Den Gedanken muss man auch erstmal verdauen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss halt einsehen, dass Klimaanpassung ebenso wichtig ist wie Klimaschutz. Das Problem ist halt, dass Deutschland 2030 klimaneutral sein kann und es null Unterschied machen könnte. Den Gedanken muss man auch erstmal verdauen.


Sicher. Das Klima bzw Wetter ist global zusammenhängend und macht vor keiner Landesgrenze halt. Selbst wenn wir klimaneutral sind kriegen wir die Auswirkungen zu spüren. Deswegen ist beides wichtig!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Synthetische Kraftstoffe
> 
> 
> Sind synthetische Kraftstoffe, e-Fuels, Power-to-X Alternativen zu Benzin und Diesel?
> ...


Lustig, dass dein Artikel andere Zahlen nennt, 1€ wird gar nicht genannt. 
Und wie angenommen wird von fast kostenlosen Strom ausgegangen. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viel deutlicher kann man doch nicht ausdrücken, was man von seinem Möchtegernnachfolger hält, als ihn erstmal zugunsten der Konkurrenz sitzen zu lassen, oder?


Naja in den USA hat Bush Junior explizit davon abgeraten Trump zu wählen. 
Merkel da geht noch was... 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann ich für Gastronomieangebote bestätigen, da schafft man locker Faktor 2 selbst zwischen regional bedeutenden Städten und Faktor 4+ in den Preisen zwischen "aufm Land am Arsch der Welt" und "Zentral in Metropolen".


Wenn man aufm Marienplatz futtert klar, aber 3 Straßen weiter ist es schon besser.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lustig, dass dein Artikel andere Zahlen nennt, 1€ wird gar nicht genannt.
> Und wie angenommen wird von fast kostenlosen Strom ausgegangen.


Auf die schnelle hab ich das andere nicht gefunden...1,20€-1,70€ ist fast das gleiche.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2021)

Mit dem nicht ganz unbedeutenden Unterschied, dass man von Stromkosten ausgeht die 1/5 von den Deutschen Stromkosten betragen. (Nehme mal 15ct ohne die Abgaben wie im Artikel erwähnt) 
Also wenn die von 1,20€ ausgehen sind 50 Prozent also 60ct davon Stromkosten. 
Das passt mMn nach auch, dass man wahrscheinlich von grob 20 Kilowattstunden pro Liter ausgeht.

Aber 20 mal 15ct wären schon 3€. Dann noch 60ct für die Produktion drauf und 19 Prozent Mehrwertsteuer. Ups... 

Das ganze ist eine Wette auf billigen Strom, aber billiger Strom macht auch das Fahren mit den Batterieautos billiger.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juli 2021)

Wird und soll doch gar nicht in Deutschland hergestellt werden!?
Willst du jedesmal nach Chile fahren um den Akku aufzuladen?^^


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2021)

Natürlich kann man das im Ausland herstellen, Versorgungssicherheit gleich 0 und immense Transportkosten.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang ist p2g oder p2l die einzige Speicherungsform, die für gemäßigte Breiten praktikabel erscheint. Das Potenzial für Windkraft ist zwar noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft, aber nicht unendlich und Photovoltaik liefert bei uns im Sommer nun einmal dreimal so viel Strom, wie im Winter. Der Verbrauch läuft aber genau umgekehrt. Das heißt wenn wir wirklich alles (inkl. Wärme) auf EE-Strom umstellen wollen, dann müssen schätzungsweise 50-75% der gesamten heutigen Stromproduktion über einen Zeitraum von 3 bis 6 Monaten zwischenspeichern. Das ist nur mit chemischen Energieträgern möglich und die Frage ist eigentlich nur noch welcher.


Also grundsätzlich bin ich, wie oben erwähnt, der Meinung, dass "nur" CO2 neutral nicht reichen wird.
Eine prinzipielle und sehr deutliche Energieeinsparung muss zwingend angestrebt werden.
Dass dies u. U. erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die Mobilität oder gar den Lebensstandard haben wird, will ich derzeit nicht ausschließen.
Zur Technologie:
Wie vielleicht bekannt, bin ich im Bausektor beruflich unterwegs.
Aktuell setzen wir eine Industriehalle baulich östlich von Berlin um, Probebetrieb läuft bereits.
Der Hallenkomplex hat einen Wärme-/Kältebedarf in der Spitze von 400 kW/h und einen Produktionsstrombedarf von 585 kW/h = 985 kW/h.
Der Strombedarf wird primär über eine Dachsolaranlage (ca. 14.000 m²), Wärme/Kälteenergie über eine unter den Bodenplatten liegende Wärmepumpenanlage  (Kollektorfläche ca. 12.000 m²) gewonnen.
Wichtig: reine Erdwärme, liegt nicht im Grundwasserstrom
Wie wird gespeichert?
Statt einem benötigten 40.000 l Sprinklertank wurde ein 380.000 l Sprinklertank gebaut.
Dieser ist in der Lage, bis zu 4 Monate Vollbetrieb über den Winter die Hallen zu beheizen.
Edit: Es wird auch Strom über Plattentauscher und Turbine rückgewonnen.
Am Ende des Tages zieht der Probebetrieb inkl. Produktion derzeit genau *60 kW/h* aus dem Netz.
Wir sind also industriell bei ca. 94% rein regenerativ angekommen.

Ein BKHW würde immer noch ca. 400 kW aus dem Netz ziehen = Gas = bähhh, weil fossil

Die Wasserspeicherung sehe ich an Stelle Batteriepacks auch für Wohnsiedlungen als mögliches Zukunftsszenario.
Die Tanks könnten als Quartierslösungen unterirdisch + zentral angelegt werden.
Für ein klassisches EFH mit 140 m² Wohnfläche würde ein Tank mit ca. 40.000 l +PV+Wärmepumpe reichen.
Das ist grob ein Zylindertank mit ca. 3,6 m Durchmesser und 4 m Standhöhe.
Also nichts, was man nicht irgendwie mal verbuddeln könnte.
Obiges Projekt hat es gezeigt, 90% regenerativ ist technisch im Bauwesen umsetzbar und bedeutet eben zu fossilen Brennstoffen auch 90% Einsparung.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das im Ausland herstellen, Versorgungssicherheit gleich 0 und immense Transportkosten.


Die sin bei dem Preis logischerweise schon drin.
Soll ja auch nicht jeder mit nem Verbrenner rumfahren...für Kurzstrecken sind die Akkuautos top.
Wenns nach mir ginge, gäbs schon lange ein Verbrennerver in Innenstädten, weils einfach nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die sin bei dem Preis logischerweise schon drin.


Nein, das ist eben nicht logisch


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2021)

PHEV halt. Batterie für ca. 100km und ein Verbrenner als Range-Extender. Muss ja kein 300+PS V6 Turbo irgendetwas sein. Könnte man ja auf max 70PS begrenzen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2021)

Das hat sich beim BMW i3 nicht gut verkauft weil es eben kaum einer brauchte.

Es gab ja auch die Programme "Kauf dir ein Elektroauto und leih dir gratis einen Verbrenner für den Urlaub.
Das brauchte es am Ende auch nicht.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2021)

Wobei das beim i3 ja auch nur eine Lösung zum Erreichen der nächsten Ladestation war. Ich denke eher an so etwas wie verbesserte Toyotahybride. Was wir los werden müssen sind diese SUV-PS-Monster als PHEV, die im Normverbrauch sehr niedrig sind, in der Realität aber viel Verbrauchen, gerade wenn sie nicht geladen werden. Ein Toyota Prius oder Yaris ist  ja auch als Hybrid ohne Ladeoption bereits real sparsam.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2021)

Ich sehe persönlich nicht, dass sich das wirtschaftlich lohnt.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was wir los werden müssen sind diese SUV-PS-Monster als PHEV,


Diese Entwicklung verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.
Ich bin gegen das allgemeine "SUV" Gebashe, weil es ja zunächst nur die Bauform ( und z. B. höhere Sitzposition) beschreibt. Gesamtgröße und Motorisierung entscheiden letztlich über deren Sinnigkeit und nicht die Bauform.
Dergestalt müsste man ja z. B. auch alle "Sport-PKWs" ächten...
Aber 400-500 PS Teile, nur damit Mami und Papi zur Arbeit kommen oder die Kinder bei der Schule abliefern können, empfinde ich als kurz vor grenzdebil und die Autoindustrie macht sich langfristig keinen Gefallen mit so was.

Z. B. im Bekanntenkreis sind nahezu alle von "guter deutscher Markentreue" mittlerweile zu ausländischen Marken abgewandert. Qualität ist leider nicht mehr ein deutsches Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Zu hohe Preise allerdings schon.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hat sich beim BMW i3 nicht gut verkauft weil es eben kaum einer brauchte.


Bei so nem kleinen Schuhkarton braucht man ja auch keinen Verbrenner...damit fährt man wohl kaum mehr als 100km...außer, man ist 1,30m und zart gebaut.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.
> Ich bin gegen das allgemeine "SUV" Gebashe, weil es ja zunächst nur die Bauform ( und z. B. höhere Sitzposition) beschreibt. Gesamtgröße und Motorisierung entscheiden letztlich über deren Sinnigkeit und nicht die Bauform.
> Dergestalt müsste man ja z. B. auch alle "Sport-PKWs" ächten...
> Aber 400-500 PS Teile, nur damit Mami und Papi zur Arbeit kommen oder die Kinder bei der Schule abliefern können, empfinde ich als kurz vor grenzdebil und die Autoindustrie macht sich langfristig keinen Gefallen mit so was.
> ...


Das ist völlig bescheuert.

Ein VW Touareg eHybrid R  PHEV mit 462PS Verbrenner ist nach Norm genauso sparam als ein Toyota Yaris Hybrid mit 91PS. Das ist doch völlig an der Realität vorbei.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sehe persönlich nicht, dass sich das wirtschaftlich lohnt.



Solange wir noch weit von 100% klimaneutralem Strom weg sind, ist ein Verbrenner der auch real bei 4-5l/100km fährt durchaus sinnvoller als ein EV/PHEV SUV mit 300+PS. 25+ kwh/100km sind bei heutigem Strommix eben auch noch einige Liter Sprit.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2021)

Yepp, es geht m. e. auch darum, dass logischer Weise ein größerer Motor mehr Rohstoffe benötigt und im Herstellungsprozess eben mehr Energie verbraucht und mutmaßlich auch mehr CO2 produziert - wurscht, ob das ein Verbrenner oder ein E-Auto ist.
Nachhaltig wäre, die kleinstmögliche Antriebseinheit und optimiertes Reichweitenprofil je nach Fahrzeugart zu verbauen.
Dass dann eine Familienkutsche mit Urlaubszweck eine größere Batterie/Tank und einen etwas größeren Motor als ein 2-sitziges Stadtauto, liegt auf der Hand.
Bin überzeugt, dass es* rational* kaum mehr als 80-100 kW selbst für großes KFZ bedarf.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie lustig, der Artikel ist ideologische Verblendung indem Fakten als alternativlos präsentiert werden.
> "Wachstum der Emissionen kommt aus dem Rest der Welt,  nicht der EU"...
> Genau das ist der beschränkte Dummfug den ich meine - ja natürlich kommt das Emissionswachstum aus anderen Ländern, die versuchen grade unseren Lebensstandard zu kopieren. Das ist ja eines der wesentlichen Probleme, wenn alle Menschen leben würden wie wir, dann wäre der Planet schon längst am Ende. Wobei das auch nicht stimmt, wir retten nicht den Planeten, wir retten unsere Lebensgrundlage - oder versuchens zumindest.


Im Text steht richtigerweise, dass die Emissionen in der EU hoch sind, und es wird sogar hervorgehoben, dass man sich von den Zahlen nicht täuschen sollte. Der Anteil erscheint kleiner jetzt, weil die anderen Länder mehr CO2 freisetzen. Absolut hat sich also wenig bis gar nichts getan.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und grade deshalb muss die EU doch vorne weg gehen, muss neue Wege finden, muss auch mal Verzicht üben, damit diese Entwicklung abgeflacht wird. Solange wir von Reihenhaus + X Autos / jedes Jahr ein neues Handy nicht wegkommen und unsere Industrie bzw. unsere wirtschaftliche Grundlage nur auf Konsum und Wachstum und damit die Verschwendung von limitierten Rohstoffen basiert, solange brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn andere Länder nach exakt diesem Wohlstand streben. Und statt uns zu erneuern, neue Wege zu gehen, mal ernsthaft drüber nachzudenken, ob z.b. jeder Arbeit braucht, oder ob wir mit einem Grundeinkommen leben könnten, ob wir sozial Schwachen helfen ein besseres Leben zu führen etc, darüber wird nicht nachgedacht.


Ich muss dich enttäuschen, aber wir, die EU-ler sind nicht der Standard von den Menschen in den Entwicklungsländern. Sie schauen sich eher die US-Lebensweise ab oder was die britischen Promis abziehen. Die Verschwendung durch die Art der Lebensweise ist übertrieben. In der EU haben wir eher die negativen Entwicklungen von dort mit Verzögerung übernommen.
Der Wandel muss kommen, wie du schon sagst. Der Grund ist aber keine Vorbildfunktion. Wir müssen uns von der Lebensweise, die uns von den Amis heruntergereicht wurde, entkoppeln und unsere eigenen Wege gehen, nicht wegen der pseudomoralischen Vorbildfunktion, sondern damit wir und unsere Kinder in 10-20 Jahren noch eine Perspektive zum Leben haben. Das beinhaltet ganz viel "Verzicht".


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das führt nämlich auch direkt zur Debatte der Ernährung, wir müssten dringend mal Schluss mit dieser billig-Fleischproduktion machen, dann müsste man auch nicht den Regenwald abfackeln um da Soja für die Viecher anzubauen die wir uns dann für 99 cent auf den Grill bei der EM hauen. Das führt zur Debatte der Mobilität, führt zur Debatte über Flugreisen, führt zur Debatte über Beförderung von Gütern durch die ganze Welt, führt zu einer Debatte über Energie, deren Gewinnung & deren Verbrauch...


Das ist mir alles klar. Im Endeffekt geht es darum, nachhaltig wirtschaften können, vor allem im Agrarbereich. Klimawandel bedroht den Agrarbereich.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber wenn im Focus steht, da könne man nun mal nix machen, tja, was bleibt uns dann übrig. Anscheinend gibts überhaupt keine Ansätze was zu ändern...
> Oh doch, die gibt es. Aber die tun all jenen weh die gerade vom aktuellen System profitieren - ein Fakt gegen den Springer seit Jahren mit allem was sie haben anschreiben.


Das steht dort nicht. Der Autor schriebt man könne den "Point of no return" nicht alleine abwenden. Es steht dort aber nichts über Nichtstun.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Scheiß auf diese Drecksblätter, die ständig die Wirtschaft retten wollen, koste es was es wolle, scheiß auf diese Typen die sich selbst mit Steaks sattfressen wollen und 5 Liter SUVs fahren weil Sie genau wissen, dass Sie die ********************* nicht mehr erleben wenn wir hier +2°C oder mehr bekommen. Wenn mir so jemand erzählt, Europa könne keinen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten, dann ist derjenige direkt Teil des Problems und nicht der Lösung.


In der EU ist man sowas von CO2 versessen, dass man die andere Baustelle ignoriert. Die EU ist eine Müllgenerierungswegwerfmaschine, die seinesgleichen sucht. Es wird so viel Müll produziert, Lebensmittel weggeworfen etc. für Bogus-"Standards", dass alleine dort ganz viel Emissionen auf der ganzen Welt gespart werden können.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, wir sind zu weit fortgeschritten als dass wir jetzt nur noch mit Emissionsreduktion was retten könnten. Daraus wird aber kein Automatismus, dass eine Emissionsreduktion jetzt nicht mehr stattfinden müsse - im Gegenteil, wir müssen jetzt dringend daran arbeiten, dass es nicht noch schlimmer wird.


Du bist derjenige, der das die ganze Zeit einseitig darstellt. seahawk und ich sagen die ganze Zeit, dass man beides betrieben MUSS. Das nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung. Liest du auch manchmal, was andere schreiben?
*Wir sind keine Klimaleugner, die Emissionen MÜSSEN runter, aber man MUSS sich an die neuen Gegebenheiten anpassen UND nach Möglichkeiten suchen CO2 aus der Atmosphäre zu binden. *


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, aber wir sind uns einig, dass die Reduktion der Emissionen runter muss und zwar deutlich. Und dass kein Gelaber der Welt was an diesem Fakt ändert. Aber wieso die Reduktion der Emissionen Symtombekämpfung sein soll, wenn doch die steigenden Emissionen der letzten 150 Jahre den Klimawandel begünstigt haben, dass hätt ich dann doch gern mal erklärt.


Reduktion der Emissionen verringert nicht die Menge an CO2 in der Atmosphäre (die Krankheit), wir machen es nur nicht schlimmer. Langfristige Bindung der CO2 aus der Atmosphäre brächte die gewünschte Stabilisierung des Weltklimas.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Symptombekämpfung ist jetzt drüber zu diskutieren höhere Deiche zu bauen...


Das mit den Deichen hast du wieder aus einem anderen Kommentar des Autors in die Diskussion gebracht. Ich habe weder den Link geteilt noch zitiert. Es spielte sich alles in deinem Kopf ab 
Nichtdestotrotz kann man mit Deichen bauen dem Problem nicht Herr werden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> UND nach Möglichkeiten suchen CO2 aus der Atmosphäre zu binden.


Und wie soll das gehen?
Man könnte natürlich das CO2 wieder trennen und dann hätte man Sauerstoff, den man einfach ablassen kann und Kohlendstoff, aus dem man z.B. Diamanten herstellen könnte.
Aber wo soll die Energie dafür kommen?
Erinnert mich ein wenig daran, dass es Leute gibt, die den Atommüll gerne in die Sonne schießen wollen, sich aber nicht darüber im Klaren sind, dass es ungeheuer viel Energie kostet, etwas in die Sonne zu lenken.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen?


theoretische Überlegungen und auch Erprobungen gibt es dazu:








						Wege, CO2 aus der Atmosphäre zu entfernen
					

CO2 aus der Atmosphäre zu holen, es potenziell wiederzuverwerten und dann dauerhaft zu binden, ist entscheidend, wenn wir den Kampf gegen den Klimawandel gewinnen wollen. Glücklicherweise gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, genau das zu tun, auch wenn es nicht ganz einfach ist. | Lesen Sie...




					e-fundresearch.com
				











						CO2 Speicher als ein Baustein für die Klimaziele
					

Um die Erderwärmung auf 1,5 Grad zu begrenzen, reicht es nicht, die Emissionen zu reduzieren. Wir müssen CO2 auch aus der Atmosphäre entfernen. Wie es klappen könnte.




					www.quarks.de
				




Inwiefern der eine oder andere Vorschlag sinnig ist, sei mal dahingestellt.
Problem nur: Wir es tun müssen sonst größeres Problem wir haben werden (frei nach Yoda).


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen?
> Man könnte natürlich das CO2 wieder trennen und dann hätte man Sauerstoff, den man einfach ablassen kann und Kohlendstoff, aus dem man z.B. Diamanten herstellen könnte.
> Aber wo soll die Energie dafür kommen?
> Erinnert mich ein wenig daran, dass es Leute gibt, die den Atommüll gerne in die Sonne schießen wollen, sich aber nicht darüber im Klaren sind, dass es ungeheuer viel Energie kostet, etwas in die Sonne zu lenken.


Bäume zu pflanzen wäre ein Anfang, und zwar weltweit  Es gibt andere biologische Möglichkeiten CO2 langfristig zu binden. Ich habe gar nicht an irgendwelche industriellen Filter gedacht 
Das beste ist, beim richtigen Bepflanzen unterstützt man Wasserkreisläufe in der Natur und mitigiert Ereignisse wie das Hochwasser. 1 Baum zieht pro Tag bis zu 370 Liter Wasser aus dem Boden und setzt in die Atmosphäre frei.


			https://a.plant-for-the-planet.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/faktenblatt_baeume_co2.pdf
		



RyzA schrieb:


> Unterschätze die Gefahr vom Permafrost und die Folgen dadurch nicht:
> 
> 
> Quelle: Tauender Permafrost – eine unterschätzte Gefahr für das Weltklima


Ich unterschätze sie nicht, aber auch wenn sie alle freigesetzt würden, wäre der CO2-Anteil trotzdem ausschlaggebend. Methan macht es nur noch schlimmer.




RyzA schrieb:


> Die  Gase in Permafrostböden entstehen ja wenn Bakterien  Tier - und Pflanzenreste zersetzen. In wie weit man da noch zusätzliche Bakterien ansiedeln kann weiß ich nicht.


Ich glaube, da liegt ein Misverständnis vor. Im Permafrostböden liegt schon Methan vor, seit Urzeiten, die Bakterien zersetzen da nichts. Ich redete wiederum von Bakterien, die sich aktiv vom Methan ernähren bzw. Methan ist in ihrem Stoffwechselkreislauf enthalten.
Weißt du, woher die meisten von Menschen verursachten Methanemissionen kommen? Von Kuh- und Schaffurzen 




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch ein paar Klimaleugner welche sich aus Protest extra dicke Autos anschaffen mit viel Spritverbrauch.
> Die sind der Meinung das das alles "natürliche Schwankungen" sind welche es schon immer gegeben hat.
> Die sind unbelehrbar... egal welche Fakten man ihnen auftischt.


Das sind keine Leugner irgendwas, einfach Idioten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hast du mal wieder eine sehr eigene Sichtweise. Grönland und die Antarktis sind zwar nicht gerade klein, aber die verbliebende polare Sommer-Albedo ohnehin nicht mehr so prall. Das Potential für weitere Klimaerwärmung über diesen Mechanismus ist endlich und müsste im Vergleich zum im Permafrost oder gar Tiefsee gespeicherten Methan lächerlich sein. (relativierte 99%-Aussage, da ich mir spontan nicht sicher bin, ab wieviel Methan in der Athmosphäre Sättigungseffekte auftreten. Aber 25% Methanfreisetzung wären auf alle Fälle viel schlimmer als 25% Abschmelzen und bei 100% vs. 100% reden wir eh von einer Welt, die nichts mehr mit der uns bekannten gemeinsam hat.)


Grönland und Antarktis verlieren im Schnitt jedes Jahr Eis. Der Albedoeffekt ist wichtig, es gab nämlich eine Zeit, wo die Polarkappen eisfrei waren. Die Erdtemperatur war so hoch, dass die meiste Fläche aus Wüsten und Steppen bestand. Den Trend umzukehren ist extrem schwierig. 
Vorgekaute Quelle:








						Klima: Als die Erde schon einmal heiß und eisfrei war - WELT
					

Vor 56 Millionen Jahren verwandelte der Klimakiller Kohlenstoff unseren Planeten in ein wahres Treibhaus: Lernen wir daraus, oder verheizen wir die Zukunft?




					www.welt.de
				



Etwas genauer:








						Warmklima – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2021)

Zur obigen Diskussion bzgl. Permafrost was ganz Offizielles, aber auch recht Objektives vom Umweltbundesamt:


			https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/357/dokumente/klimagefahr_durch_tauenden_permafrost.pdf
		

Auszug Seite 17:
_Es ist zu befürchten, dass dabei große Mengen Kohlenstoff aus den eingelagerten Substanzen vorrangig in Form von Methan aber auch als Kohlendioxid emittieren. Derzeit liegen noch keine sicheren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse über die dabei zu erwartenden frei werdenden Kohlenstoffmengen vor. Die Schätzungen der Kohlenstoffvorräte der Permafrostböden der hohen Breiten liegen bei 455 Gt. Dies entspricht 25 % des weltweiten Bodenkohlenstoffs (IPCC, 2001). Die Freisetzung von Methan aus Methanhydrat - ein relevanter Kohlenstoffspeicher im Permafrost - könnte auf lange Sicht ein klimarelevantes Problem werden._


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da liegt ein Misverständnis vor. Im Permafrostböden liegt schon Methan vor, seit Urzeiten, die Bakterien zersetzen da nichts.


Das Methan ist dort so entstanden. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich redete wiederum von Bakterien, die sich aktiv vom Methan ernähren bzw. Methan ist in ihrem Stoffwechselkreislauf enthalten.


Das weiß ich.  Ruyven_macaran hatte ja geschrieben das die hauptsächlich in der Tiefsee vorkommen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Weißt du, woher die meisten von Menschen verursachten Methanemissionen kommen? Von Kuh- und Schaffurzen


Das weiß ich auch.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Methan ist dort so entstanden. Und CO2.


Das Methan ist vor Millionen Jahren entstanden, der Permafrostboden schließt es ein.
Taut er auf, wird das Methan frei gesetzt. Also fossiles Methan eben und keins, das jetzt entsteht.
Das ist auch das Problem. Das Methan kommt dann oben drauf zu dem Methan, das heute erzeugt wird, wie in der Landwirtschaft oder der Tierhaltung.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Methan ist vor Millionen Jahren entstanden, der Permafrostboden schließt es ein.
> Taut er auf, wird das Methan frei gesetzt. Also fossiles Methan eben und keins, das jetzt entsteht.


Ja das ist mir klar. Aber das Methan ist eben durch Zersetzungsprozesse entstanden. Durch Mikroben.

Aber das Co2 ist natürlich nicht so entstanden. Das wird ja als/in fossilen Energieträgern gespeichert.
Da hatte ich nen Denkfehler.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> -ElCritico- schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RyzA schrieb:
> ...


Wie denn? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich.  Ruyven_macaran hatte ja geschrieben das die hauptsächlich in der Tiefsee vorkommen.


Das stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn der Wille da ist, wird sich eine Lösung finden lassen:




__





						Neue Methan-Mikroben entdeckt
					

Ein deutsch-chinesisches Forscherteam identifizierte eine Vielzahl neuer Mikroorganismen aus dem Reich der Archaeen, die Methan auf verschiedenste Weise umsetzen.




					biooekonomie.de
				





compisucher schrieb:


> Zur obigen Diskussion bzgl. Permafrost was ganz Offizielles, aber auch recht Objektives vom Umweltbundesamt:
> 
> 
> https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/357/dokumente/klimagefahr_durch_tauenden_permafrost.pdf
> ...


Sie zählen alle Kohlenstoffverbindungen zusammen. Die Menge ist aber besorgniserregend, deswegen bin ich für die FLucht nach vorne.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Wandel muss kommen, wie du schon sagst. Der Grund ist aber keine Vorbildfunktion. Wir müssen uns von der Lebensweise, die uns von den Amis heruntergereicht wurde, entkoppeln und unsere eigenen Wege gehen, nicht wegen der pseudomoralischen Vorbildfunktion, sondern damit wir und unsere Kinder in 10-20 Jahren noch eine Perspektive zum Leben haben. Das beinhaltet ganz viel "Verzicht".


Es ist beides. Es ist Vorbildfunktion und Eigennutz. Man kann streiten ob das US System überhaupt noch erstrebenswert ist, mit dem miesen Gesundheitssystem, der miesen Job Security und und und. Egal - der Verbrauch von Ressourcen muss reduziert werden und dass nicht nur woanders, sondern auch hier.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Du bist derjenige, der das die ganze Zeit einseitig darstellt. seahawk und ich sagen die ganze Zeit, dass man beides betrieben MUSS. Das nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung. Liest du auch manchmal, was andere schreiben?
> *Wir sind keine Klimaleugner, die Emissionen MÜSSEN runter, aber man MUSS sich an die neuen Gegebenheiten anpassen UND nach Möglichkeiten suchen CO2 aus der Atmosphäre zu binden. *


Das ist nicht korrekt. Ich sperre mich in keinster Weise dagegen, dass man sowohl Ursache, als auch Wirkung entgegnen muss, ich sperre mich aber gegen deinen und seahawks Argumentation, dass die Bekämpfung der Ursache zweitrangig sein soll. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Reduktion der Emissionen verringert nicht die Menge an CO2 in der Atmosphäre (die Krankheit), wir machen es nur nicht schlimmer. Langfristige Bindung der CO2 aus der Atmosphäre brächte die gewünschte Stabilisierung des Weltklimas.


Ist richtig, dazu gehört halt aber auch, es nicht noch schlimmer zu machen. Wenn wir vernünftig CO2 binden können, also nachhaltig, ausreichend und umweltschonend, dann kann man diese Diskussion gerne nochmal führen. Der Glaube, dass technische Entwicklung uns irgendwie rettet zieht alleine nicht.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das mit den Deichen hast du wieder aus einem anderen Kommentar des Autors in die Diskussion gebracht. Ich habe weder den Link geteilt noch zitiert. Es spielte sich alles in deinem Kopf ab


Es ist Teil der Argumentation des Autors, der Kommentar aus dem die Deich Nummer stammt ist 2 Tage älter als der den du zitiert hast.  Und das sind imho einfach Kampagnen, die vor allem darauf abzielen den Lesern ein Gefühl zu vermitteln, dass wir nicht verantwortlich seien. 
Aus genau dieser Ecke kommt auch der Beitrag: https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland...-aber-die-Spanier-bestehen-auf-ihr-Steak.html

Ist wieder einer der Artikel, die dem Deutschen vermitteln sollen: So schlimm bist du garnicht. Schau, die Spanier fressen viel mehr totes Tier als Du (Naja, wenn man das googelt findet man halt auch Quellen die was anderes sagen, aber seis drum). Tenor, die EU habe keine Pläne die Anzahl der Tiere zu reduzieren, will aber beim Transport einsparen.

Ich hasse sowas. Mutlose unehrliche Meinungsmache.
Wir werden uns irgendwann von Insekten ernähren, die Frage wird sein, ob wir das freiwillig machen und so Teile unserer Lebensgrundlage erhalten, oder ob wir es irgendwann aus reiner Not tun werden, weil uns nichts anderes übrig bleiben wird. Wir tun immer so als müssten wir unser Wirtschaftsmodell retten, Sparbuch, Zinsen und Rente - dabei gehts darum, dass wir unsere Lebensgrundlage retten müssen, denn wenn die Probleme hier so richtig losgehen, dann sind Negativzinsen geradezu lächerlich im Vergleich.

Aber jetzt nur nichts überstürzen - wegen so einem Tag ändert man doch nicht die Politik - erstmal abwarten obs nicht Alternativen gibt, man wird ja nicht gleich über reagieren wollen. WIr haben doch bestimmt noch Zeit.









						Die größte grüne Lunge der Welt funktioniert nicht mehr
					

Rodungen, Trockenheit, Brände: Das Amazonas-Gebiet gibt einer Studie zufolge inzwischen mehr Kohlenstoff an die Erdatmosphäre ab, als es aufnimmt.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Jetzt ist nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt um einen Fukushima Moment fürs Klima aus der Kiste zu holen und zu glauben, wir werfen in 2 Jahren alles um nur um das Klima noch retten zu wollen. Aber jetzt so zu tun als wäre der Zug abgefahren, oder Meinungsmache wie der Springer Verlag zu betreiben um noch immer Zweifel zu sähen ob wir denn überhaupt etwas ausrichten könnten, das ist einfach infam.

JETZT muss die ehrliche Debatte über die Rettung des Klimas auf den Tisch. Und zwar vor der Wahl. Und zwar mit einer klaren Positionierung Deutschlands. Was wollen wir. Wollen wir was ändern, oder wollen wir so weitermachen in der Hoffnung in der Kiste zu landen bevor die Probleme wirklich unangenehm werden. Wenn wir was ändern wollen, dann sind die nächsten 4 Jahre bereits sehr wichtig dafür.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir klar. Aber das Methan ist eben durch Zersetzungsprozesse entstanden. Durch Mikroben.


Sicher nicht alles. Vulkane sind ebenfalls Quellen von Methan und Vulkanausbrüchen waren zu der Zeit, als das Methan erzeugt wurde, häufiger anzutreffen als heute.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich bin ich, wie oben erwähnt, der Meinung, dass "nur" CO2 neutral nicht reichen wird.
> Eine prinzipielle und sehr deutliche Energieeinsparung muss zwingend angestrebt werden.



Die wird definitiv nötig sein, um auch nur in die Nähe von "CO2 neutral" zu kommen, wenn man sich anguckt wie lange wir schon für die Umstellung nur eines Teils unseres Stromverbrauchts gebraucht haben. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass Batterien ungeeignete Energieträger für den mobilen Einsatz jenseits von ~200 km Umkreis (heutige Technik, Chance für Verdoppelung bis Ende des Jahrhunderts sehe ich) ist und auch nichts daran, dass Photovoltaik einen großen Teil unserer Energieversorgung wird bereitstellen müssen und das mit einer stark asymmetrischen Verteilung über das Jahr, die ebenfalls mit Speichern ausgeglichen werden muss.

Heizwärme sehe ich da noch als das kleinste Problem beziehungsweise die steht ganz oben auf der "komplett einsparen"-Liste, denn eigentlich braucht man in einem gut isolierten Haus praktisch keine Heizung mehr. Aber Warmwasser und das bei deutlich höheren Temperaturen als für eine Fußbodenheizung erfoderlich sind. Für Abgabetemperatur >60 °C wären mir keine thermischen 6-Monats-Speicher bekannt; Gewicht- und Platzbedarf verhindern schon bei deutlich weniger anspruchsvollen Zielen eine nachträgliche Installation. Also muss dieser Teil des Energiebedarfs auch im Winter aus laufender Produktion oder aus chemischen Speichern gedeckt werden - und da wäre ich klar für ersteres und den Einsatz letzterer im Verkehr.



> Edit: Es wird auch Strom über Plattentauscher und Turbine rückgewonnen.



Wait: Ihr gewinnt Strom aus einem Niedrigtemperatur-Heizwärmespeicher?? Tell me more.
Alles, was ich bislang zu thermisch->elektrischen-Speichersystemen gelesen habe, waren Anlagen die über 300, meist über 500-800 °C Speichertemperatur hatten (und dementsprechend nur als Wochenspeicher brauchbar waren, weil man das nicht mehr gut genug isoliert bekommt).



> Die Tanks könnten als Quartierslösungen unterirdisch + zentral angelegt werden.
> Für ein klassisches EFH mit 140 m² Wohnfläche würde ein Tank mit ca. 40.000 l +PV+Wärmepumpe reichen.
> Das ist grob ein Zylindertank mit ca. 3,6 m Durchmesser und 4 m Standhöhe.
> Also nichts, was man nicht irgendwie mal verbuddeln könnte.



Die Wärmeabgabe ist proportional zum Volumen, so kleine Tanks brauchen sehr dicke Isolationsschichten. Afaik gibt es das für Neubauten schon, wo es dann zum Beispiel als Kern des Treppenhauses integriert wird (und dann über zwei Etagen verteilt mal eben 8-20 m² Bodenfläche kostet), aber nur mit Speicherzeiten von 1-2 Monaten. Das heißt damit kann man Kältewellen und/oder regenreiche Phasen im Winter wegpuffern, aber um den Sommerüberschuss zwischenzuspeichern, muss man größer denken. Quartierslösungen sollten technisch machbar sein. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich das außerhalb bestehender Fernwärmenetze für Bestandsbauten umsetzen lässt.

Nehmen wir mal pro Haushalt ein ähnliches Speichervolumen an, weil die Rohrleitungen im Vergleich zum EFH die kleinere Wohnungsgröße auffressen und sich innerstädtisch nur begrenzt Isolation nachrüsten lässt. So ein typischen Innenstadtkarree sollte so auf 50 Häuser zu je 10 Parteien kommen, also 500 * 40 t = 20000 t Wasser als Speicher. Also 25 m hoch auf 20 x 20 m Grundfläche plus Isolierung, Gebäude,... drum rum. Den Platz muss man in einer Stadt erstmal finden und in der Regel wird man da auch nicht so tief ausschachten können (oder das bezahlen wollen ), weswegen auch niemand so einen potthässlichen Klotz in weniger als 30 m Entfernung vor seinem Fenster dulden wird. Die Bodenlast ist afaik auch deutlich über dem, was bei städtischer Bebauung sonst üblich ist.

Das Hauptproblem ist aber vielleicht nicht einmal die Technik, sondern das Geld: Wenn sich ein Block so einen Speicher teilen soll, müssen sich erstmal alle umliegenden Immobilieneigentümer auf den Bau eines Nahwärmenetzes und des Speichers einigen....




seahawk schrieb:


> PHEV halt. Batterie für ca. 100km und ein Verbrenner als Range-Extender. Muss ja kein 300+PS V6 Turbo irgendetwas sein. Könnte man ja auf max 70PS begrenzen.



PHEV ist fast immer Bullshit. Wer täglich übers Land fährt, sollte einen Akku für 200-300-400 km einplanen, wer täglich in die Stadt fährt sollte auf ÖPNV umschwenken. Wo innerstädtischer motorisierter Verkehr unvermeidbar ist (Handwerker und andere Dienstleistungen mit Gerätschaften) werden schon allein wegen Platzbedarf deutlich kleinere und anders geschnittene Fahrzeuge als für den Überlandverkehr sinnvoll wären benötigt. Da bietet sich ein Mikrobus irgendwo zwischen Velomobil und Piaggioporter an, der wiederum rein elektrisch (oder elektrisch + Muskelkraft) angetrieben werden kann und für die Langstrecke dann ein windschnittiger (Mikro-Hybrid-)Verbrenner oder, wo es das Fahrprofil sinnvoll erscheinen lässt, ein normaler Hybrid. Erst wenn die Landschaft so viele Vorteile durch Rekuperation bietet, dass man ohnehin eine 20-kWh-Batterie im Langstreckenfahrzeug braucht, sollte man noch eine Ladeoption ergänzen. Aber sonst sind PHEVs einfach nur Bilanzschönung. (Sowohl in den CO2-Angaben als auch, dank Steuermilliarden, in der Gewinnrechnung)


QUOTE="compisucher, post: 10806557, member: 167322"]
Diese Entwicklung verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.
Ich bin gegen das allgemeine "SUV" Gebashe, weil es ja zunächst nur die Bauform ( und z. B. höhere Sitzposition) beschreibt. Gesamtgröße und Motorisierung entscheiden letztlich über deren Sinnigkeit und nicht die Bauform.
Dergestalt müsste man ja z. B. auch alle "Sport-PKWs" ächten...[/QUOTE]

Nö, SUV beschreibt schon einen recht typischen Stil und nicht nur eine Sitzposition. Gerade die ist bei SUVs überhaupt nichts besonderes, sondern entspricht fast immer der bereits länger von Vans bekannten. Zum SUV wird der (Mini-)Van, in dem man ihm vorne eine hochaufragende, unaerodynamische Motorhaube, rundum Kotflügelverbreiterungen und noch ein paar sowohl Platz als auch Sprit schluckende, martialische Anbauteile spendiert. (Danach hat der ex-Mini-Van dann auch den Platzbedarf eines vollwertigen Kleinbusses, aber natürlich immer noch das alte Raumangebot auf Niveau eines Kompaktkombis.) In seltenen Fällen kommt auch noch eine erhöhte Bodenfreiheit und ein Allrad hinzu, die tatsächlich einen Nutzen haben (den 99% der SUV-Käufer nicht brauchen), aber ansonsten steht "SUV" symptomatisch für "erhöhter Platz- und Spritbedarf bei gleichbleibendem Nutzwert". Einher geht meist noch einer besonders schlechten Übersichtlichkeit im Nahbereich sowohl für den Fahrer als auch für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, sodass die Unfallgefahr steigt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, es geht m. e. auch darum, dass logischer Weise ein größerer Motor mehr Rohstoffe benötigt und im Herstellungsprozess eben mehr Energie verbraucht und mutmaßlich auch mehr CO2 produziert - wurscht, ob das ein Verbrenner oder ein E-Auto ist.
> Nachhaltig wäre, die kleinstmögliche Antriebseinheit und optimiertes Reichweitenprofil je nach Fahrzeugart zu verbauen.
> Dass dann eine Familienkutsche mit Urlaubszweck eine größere Batterie/Tank und einen etwas größeren Motor als ein 2-sitziges Stadtauto, liegt auf der Hand.
> Bin überzeugt, dass es* rational* kaum mehr als 80-100 kW selbst für großes KFZ bedarf.



Hängt von der Landschaft ab. Als jemand, der lange Zeit einen 1,3 Tonner mit 74 kW gefahren ist und jetzt auf (deutlich kleinere ... es lebe der Fortschritt ...) knapp 1,5 Tonnen mit 100 kW gewechselt ist, kann ich dir sagen, dass das schon auf Autobahnen in den Mittelgebirgen einen sehr großen Unterschied macht. Ein großer Van/Kleinbus dürfte vollbeladen durchaus mal Verwendung für bis zu 150 kW haben, um 130 zu halten und ebenso viele Leute mit Anhänger für Tempo 80/100. Das ist dann durchaus auch ein Sicherheitsaspekt, denn wenn jemand an jedem Hang um 30-40 km/h langsamer wird, bringt das enorme Unruhe in den Verkehrsfluss und steigert die Gefahr von Auffahrunfällen. Auch muss man allgemein sagen: Der Mehrproduktionsaufwand eines großen Verbrenners ist lächerlich im Vergleich zum Verbrauch zu Lebzeiten. 

Viel wichtiger wäre es, Motoren so zu dimensioniern, dass sie auf einem möglichst großen Teil der Fahrstrecke möglichst effizient arbeiten. Da kann durchaus auch nahezu gratis eine hohe Spitzenleistung bei rausspringen (vergl. E-Motoren), denn effizient bedeutet fast immer untertourig. Und wenn ein Auto 130 km/h mit 1000 U/min oder weniger fahren soll, der Motor aber schon allein aus Gründen der Langlebigkeit und Vibrationsarmut mit Lagern und Auswuchtung ausgestattet ist, die auch mal 6000 U/min verkraften, dann liegt die Maximalleistung eben schnell mal beim 4-8 fachen der typischerweise benötigten Leistung.




compisucher schrieb:


> theoretische Überlegungen und auch Erprobungen gibt es dazu:
> 
> Inwiefern der eine oder andere Vorschlag sinnig ist, sei mal dahingestellt.
> Problem nur: Wir es tun müssen sonst größeres Problem wir haben werden (frei nach Yoda).



Irgendwann: Vermutlich.
Jetzt: Sicherlich nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass jeder Euro der für so einen Schrott ausgegeben wird, nicht mehr für sinnvollere Maßnahmen bereitsteht: Die aktuellen Techniken sind so ineffizient, dass alleine die Abscheidung bis zu 80% der Energiemenge verschlingt, die ein fossiles Kraftwerk unter Ausstoß der gleichen CO2-Menge hätte erzeugen können. Mit weiterverarbeitenden Schritten zur Einlagerung kann CCS sogar einen klar negative CO2-Bilanz haben. Erst wenn erneuerbare Energien !weltweit! im Überschuss zur Verfügung stehen, wird das der nächste logische Schritt sein.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Grönland und Antarktis verlieren im Schnitt jedes Jahr Eis. Der Albedoeffekt ist wichtig, es gab nämlich eine Zeit, wo die Polarkappen eisfrei waren. Die Erdtemperatur war so hoch, dass die meiste Fläche aus Wüsten und Steppen bestand. Den Trend umzukehren ist extrem schwierig.
> Vorgekaute Quelle:
> 
> 
> ...



Es streitet niemand ab, dass die polare Albedo wichtig ist, ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Treibhauswirkung der zu erwartenden Methanfreisetzungen noch deutlich wichtiger ist. Schätzungen zum Kohlenstoffreservoir im Permafrost belaufen sich ungefähr auf das Doppelte von dem, was heute in der Luft ist. Und im Permafrost liegt das größtenteils als Methan vor, dass pro Kohlenstoff eine ungefähr 25 mal stärkere Treibhauswirkung hat als das CO2 in der Athmosphäre.

Das heißt wenn der Permafrost komplett auftaut, könnte das für einen ungefähr 50 mal stärkeren Treibhauseffekt reichen, als er heute von CO2 verursacht wird. Wohlgemerkt: 50 mal mehr als die GESAMTE Wirkung von CO2. Also die rund 2/3 CO2, die schon zu vorindustriellen Zeiten in der Luft waren plus das eine Drittel, dass wir seitdem in die Luft geblasen haben. Bezieht man das Permafrostpotential nur auf die Wirkung, die die Menschheit bislang dem Planeten angetan hat (und die übel genug ist), reden wir also vom 150-Fachen!

Wie angedeutet - irgendwo gibt es da auch Grenzen, wo der Treibhausgaseffekt in eine Sättigung läuft, aber der Wegfall der polaren Albedo ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein kleiner Effekt im Vergleich zum tauenden Permafrost. Du betonst hier einen Kipppunkt, vor dem (zu Recht) zur Jahrtausendwende gewarnt wurde, als wir bei <<+0,5 K unterwegs waren. Aber wie heißt es so schön? "Damals standen wir am Abgrund. Heute sind wir schon einen großen Schritt weiter."


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sicher nicht alles. Vulkane sind ebenfalls Quellen von Methan und Vulkanausbrüchen waren zu der Zeit, als das Methan erzeugt wurde, häufiger anzutreffen als heute.


Ja ok. Aber das meiste davon wurde glaube ich in die Atmosphäre abgegeben und nicht im Permafrost gespeichert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es streitet niemand ab, dass die polare Albedo wichtig ist, ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Treibhauswirkung der zu erwartenden Methanfreisetzungen noch deutlich wichtiger ist. Schätzungen zum Kohlenstoffreservoir im Permafrost belaufen sich ungefähr auf das Doppelte von dem, was heute in der Luft ist. Und im Permafrost liegt das größtenteils als Methan vor, dass pro Kohlenstoff eine ungefähr 25 mal stärkere Treibhauswirkung hat als das CO2 in der Athmosphäre.
> 
> Das heißt wenn der Permafrost komplett auftaut, könnte das für einen ungefähr 50 mal stärkeren Treibhauseffekt reichen, als er heute von CO2 verursacht wird. Wohlgemerkt: 50 mal mehr als die GESAMTE Wirkung von CO2. Also die rund 2/3 CO2, die schon zu vorindustriellen Zeiten in der Luft waren plus das eine Drittel, dass wir seitdem in die Luft geblasen haben. Bezieht man das Permafrostpotential nur auf die Wirkung, die die Menschheit bislang dem Planeten angetan hat (und die übel genug ist), reden wir also vom 150-Fachen!
> 
> Wie angedeutet - irgendwo gibt es da auch Grenzen, wo der Treibhausgaseffekt in eine Sättigung läuft, aber der Wegfall der polaren Albedo ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein kleiner Effekt im Vergleich zum tauenden Permafrost. Du betonst hier einen Kipppunkt, vor dem (zu Recht) zur Jahrtausendwende gewarnt wurde, als wir bei <<+0,5 K unterwegs waren. Aber wie heißt es so schön? "Damals standen wir am Abgrund. Heute sind wir schon einen großen Schritt weiter."


Du hast das hier nochmal besser ausgedrückt und formuliert als ich. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Durch die positive Rückkopplung kann das Ganze verheerend werden. Und ist dieser Punkt einmal erreicht dann gibt es kein zurück mehr.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2021)

Menschen fahren ja nicht nur zur Arbeit, sie fahren in den Urlaub, zu Verwandten usw. Für viele würde eine E-Reichweite von 50-100km locker reichen um die täglichen Fahrten zu bewältigen, aber eben nicht um die seltenen langen Fahrten.  Solche Autos würde billig und schnell eine erhöhte Elektrifizierung liefern und die Leute hätten noch die Sicherheit des Verbrenners.

Wir brauchen imho eine Änderung des Normverbrauchs. Es sollte nicht mehr erlaubt sein zuerst die Batterie leer zu fahren bevor der Benzinverbrauch gezählt wird.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es streitet niemand ab, dass die polare Albedo wichtig ist, ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Treibhauswirkung der zu erwartenden Methanfreisetzungen noch deutlich wichtiger ist. Schätzungen zum Kohlenstoffreservoir im Permafrost belaufen sich ungefähr auf das Doppelte von dem, was heute in der Luft ist. Und im Permafrost liegt das größtenteils als Methan vor, dass pro Kohlenstoff eine ungefähr 25 mal stärkere Treibhauswirkung hat als das CO2 in der Athmosphäre.
> 
> Das heißt wenn der Permafrost komplett auftaut, könnte das für einen ungefähr 50 mal stärkeren Treibhauseffekt reichen, als er heute von CO2 verursacht wird. Wohlgemerkt: 50 mal mehr als die GESAMTE Wirkung von CO2. Also die rund 2/3 CO2, die schon zu vorindustriellen Zeiten in der Luft waren plus das eine Drittel, dass wir seitdem in die Luft geblasen haben. Bezieht man das Permafrostpotential nur auf die Wirkung, die die Menschheit bislang dem Planeten angetan hat (und die übel genug ist), reden wir also vom 150-Fachen!
> 
> Wie angedeutet - irgendwo gibt es da auch Grenzen, wo der Treibhausgaseffekt in eine Sättigung läuft, aber der Wegfall der polaren Albedo ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein kleiner Effekt im Vergleich zum tauenden Permafrost. Du betonst hier einen Kipppunkt, vor dem (zu Recht) zur Jahrtausendwende gewarnt wurde, als wir bei <<+0,5 K unterwegs waren. Aber wie heißt es so schön? "Damals standen wir am Abgrund. Heute sind wir schon einen großen Schritt weiter."


Wir wollen nicht übertreiben:


> Methanhydrate im kontinentalen Permafrost
> Wegen  der  großen  Tiefen,  in  denen  Methanhydrate  in  kontinentalem  Permafrost  auftreten,
> ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass durch Auftauen der oberen Schichten große Gasmengen an
> die Erdoberfläche kommen. Die ungefrorenen Bodenschichten unter großen Seen und Flüs-
> ...





			https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/357/dokumente/klimagefahr_durch_tauenden_permafrost.pdf
		


Ich hätte gerne deine Quellen zu deiner apokalyptischen Prognose. Die Polen waren schon sehr lange Zeit eisfrei in der Vergangenheit. Ein Ereignis, wie von dir beschrieben, hat nie stattgefunden.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wir wollen nicht übertreiben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hattest du den Link gesehen von der selben Seite welche ich schon mal hier gepostet habe?
Das sind aktuelle Einschätzungen: Tauender Permafrost – eine unterschätzte Gefahr für das Weltklima


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hattest du den Link gesehen von der selben Seite welche ich schon mal hier gepostet habe?
> Das sind aktuelle Einschätzungen: Tauender Permafrost – eine unterschätzte Gefahr für das Weltklima


Dann lies den Bericht selbst. Es gibt keine signifikante Abweichung von der vorigen Prognose:


> Gigantischer Kohlenstoffspeicher gefährdet Weltklima
> 
> Diese Erkenntnis ist besorgniserregend. Die Permafrostregionen auf dem ganzen Globus enthalten *unvorstellbare 1.300 Gigatonnen Kohlenstoff.* "Den Faktor Permafrost beziehen die bisherigen Klimamodelle nicht ausreichend mit ein", warnt Strauss.
> 
> Tauender Permafrost könnte das Weltklima zum Kippen bringen, sind sich die Forscher einig. Wenn sich die Erde weiter im momentanen Tempo erwärmt, könnte das Treibhausgas aus Permafrost die globale Durchschnittstemperatur *zusätzlich um 0,3 Grad steigen lassen.*


Es gibt geschätzt unvorstellbare 1300 Gigatonnen im Permafrost, sie werden aber nicht von heute auf morgen freigesetzt. Der Gesamtbeitrag davon wird geschätzt 0,3 Grad beitragen. Das steht in keinem Vergleich zur apokalyptischen Prognose von Macaran.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für viele würde eine E-Reichweite von 50-100km locker reichen um die täglichen Fahrten zu bewältigen


Für viele auch ein Fahrrad. 

Und nochmal: 
Fahrräder können auch 4 Räder und Vollkleidung haben.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heizwärme sehe ich da noch als das kleinste Problem beziehungsweise die steht ganz oben auf der "komplett einsparen"-Liste, denn eigentlich braucht man in einem gut isolierten Haus praktisch keine Heizung mehr.
> 
> Wait: Ihr gewinnt Strom aus einem Niedrigtemperatur-Heizwärmespeicher?? Tell me more.
> 
> ...


Zu1)
Der Primärenergieverbrauch zur Erzeugung der notwendigen Isolierung für ein sog. 0-Energiehaus amortisiert sich in der Realität nach ca. 95-125 Jahren, weit über dem üblichen Lebenszyklus normaler Gebäude, sofern man alle Komponenten inkl. Rohstoffgewinnung und finale Entsorgung mit einbezieht. Der deutsche Dämmwahn ist ein gewaltiger und völlig unökonomischer Irrweg.

Ich habe diese Gebäude zus. mit dem erwähnten Professor auf unserem Werksgelände als Leiter Forschung & Entwicklung entwickelt und gebaut, denke, ich habe da ein wenig Praxis damit (Achtung: Schleichwerbung für meinen Arbeitgeber):








						Forschungshäuser - B&O Gruppe - Komplettanbieter in der Wohnungswirtschaft
					

Die Komplexität der Konstruktionen und Gebäudetechnik steigt seit Jahrzehnten stetig. Das äußert sich in einer fast unüberblickbaren und weiter anwachsenden Zahl an Normen und Baugesetzen. Das damit anvisierte Ziel der Qualitätssicherung wird oft nicht erreicht. Die Folge: eine hohe Fehlerquote...




					www.bo-gruppe.de
				







__





						Einfach bauen | Technische Universität München
					






					www.einfach-bauen.net
				



Hauptberuflich mache ich das:








						B&O Prelog d.o.o. - B&O Gruppe - Komplettanbieter in der Wohnungswirtschaft
					

B&O Prelog d.o.o. wurde im Herbst 2017 gegründet. Der Hauptsitz ist in Prelog, Kroatien. Leistungen Das Herstellen und Liefern von Fertigbädern in Leichtbauweise mit einem Zellengewicht von unter 300 kg/m². Das Fertigbad ist mit allen Funktionen, erforderlichen Materialien und...




					www.bo-gruppe.de
				




zu2) Ja klar, uns reicht mit der heutigen Techno die Aufheizung des Speichers auf 65° (theoretisch reichen 58°, aber man will ja kein verkeimtes Wasser in diesen Volumina haben). Damit wird über ein Plattentauscher das Dampfmedium auf über 480° erhitzt und eine geschlossene Turbine betrieben - satte 33.000 U/min. = Strom

zu3) Ich habe es so formuliert: Es könnte ein Weg sein. 
Effiziente Techno ist schon da, ist keine Frage des Platzes, sondern nur des Geldes.
Aber Hey, ich habe schon Bürogebäude in München mit 4 Tiefstockwerken gebaut, nur damit "Autos" den ganzen Tag parken können = sinnloses Kapital, das ineffizient in der Innenstadt herumsteht.
Was ist sinniger?
Eine eine Einmalinvestition und nonstop Ertrag in Form von Strom oder Stellplätze für ein künftiges Auslaufmodell
der Mobilität?
Think bigger!!!
Die Stadt in 25 oder 50 Jahren braucht kein einziges Auto mehr, wenn wir jetzt den Hebel herum reissen.
Man muss es nur wollen und endlich mal im 21. Jahrhundert auch intellektuell ankommen.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch korrekt, so unterschiedlich sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in Deutschland abgesehen von der Miete nicht.
> Mein Döner kostet in München das selbe wie hier, die Miete nicht.
> Die anderen Unterschiede sind nicht im 3 stelligen Bereich.


Das nur eine sehr kurzfristige Sichtweise, die zunehmend nicht mehr zutreffend ist.

Alleine die letzten 2 Jahre sind die Preise für Lebensmittel im Schnitt um 17% gestiegen und die Aussichten für die Zukunft sind nicht rosiger, da der Klimawandel (Dürre, Starkregen,ect.) vermehrt auch in Deutschland zu schlechten Ernten führen und führen werden, die auch bei uns künftig zu noch weiter spürbar anziehenden Preisen für Lebensmittel führen werden, dazu noch die Kosten für die Energiewende, die 16 Cent auf den Kraftstoff und das weg von Konventioneller Fleischerzeugung, was alles auf den Verbraucher umgelegt werden wird.

Wir stehen da gerade noch am Anfang einer Entwicklung, die besonders bei geringen Einkommen dazü führen wird künftig deutlich mehr für Lebensmittel ausgeben müssen, aber das wird die nächsten 10 - 15 Jahre noch sehr spürbar zunehmen und ohne politisches Gegensteuern schwierig für nicht wenige Menschen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alleine die letzten 2 Jahre sind die Preise für Lebensmittel im Schnitt um 20% gestiegen und die Aussichten für die Zukunft sind nicht rosiger, da der Klimawandel (Dürre, Starkregen,ect.) vermehrt auch in Deutschland zu schlechten Ernten führen und führen werden,


Und das ändert die Preisdifferenz von Lebensmitteln an verschiedenen Orten innerhalb Deutschlands warum?


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juli 2021)

Hmm mal B2T: Willkommen in Laschets NRW, dem Land der korrupten Politiker äääh Küchenbauer.








						Laschets Skandale: Das Ende des Teflon-Kandidaten
					

Seit seinem verunglückten Auftritt im Flutgebiet ist Armin Laschet so stark u...




					www.t-online.de
				






> Damals löste die frisch von Laschet berufene Umweltministerin Christina Schulze Föcking die europaweit als beispielhaft geltende "Stabsstelle Umweltkriminalität" im eigenen Ressort auf.[...] Zwar beschäftigte sich die Stabsstelle tatsächlich mit Greifvögeln. Aber eben auch mit dem Schweinemastbetrieb der Ministerin Schulze Föcking. Und laut "Welt" mit illegalen Quecksilber-Geschäften eines Unternehmens von Laschets Europaminister Stephan Holthoff-Pförtner. Und mit dem Schweinemastbetrieb des CDU-Bundestagsabgeordneten Johannes Röring, der seinerzeit noch Präsident des Bauernverbandes war. Zumindest er kann nun aufatmen: Laut dem ehemaligen Leiter der Stabsstelle ist die zugehörige Akte verschwunden, seit sich 2018 ein Staatssekretär Zugang zum Dokumentenbestand verschaffte.



Erfüllungsgehilfen auf Ministerposten heben um Probleme von Parteifreunden zu beseitigen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dann lies den Bericht selbst. Es gibt keine signifikante Abweichung von der vorigen Prognose:
> 
> Es gibt geschätzt unvorstellbare 1300 Gigatonnen im Permafrost, sie werden aber nicht von heute auf morgen freigesetzt. Der Gesamtbeitrag davon wird geschätzt 0,3 Grad beitragen. Das steht in keinem Vergleich zur apokalyptischen Prognose von Macaran.


Die Frage ist halt ob sich die Schätzung nur auf den Kohlenstoff bezieht oder auch auf das Methan.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt ob sich die Schätzung nur auf den Kohlenstoff bezieht oder auch auf das Methan.


Würde eher tippen, dass die Wissenschaft in dem Bereich nur Karten legt oder in Glaskugeln guckt.
Es gibt genug Methanhydrat am Meeresboden, der ebenfalls frei gesetzt werden kann, wenn das Meer wärmer wird und sich Strömungen ändern.
Die Leuten würden sich schwer umgucken, wenn wir wieder Klimaverhältnisse haben wie vor 250 Millionen Jahren als es im Mittel 28 Grad warm war.
Die Saurier werden größer, wenns wärmer wird. Säugetiere werden größere wenns kälter wird. Konnte man bisher gut beobachten und Insekten lieben es, wenn die Sauerstoffkonzentration steigt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt ob sich die Schätzung nur auf den Kohlenstoff bezieht oder auch auf das Methan.


Das steht in deiner Quelle:


> Da die arktischen Winter in den vergangenen Jahren wärmer werden, tauen nun immer tiefere Erdschichten auf. Das führt dazu, dass im Boden lebende Mikroorganismen die Tier- und Pflanzenreste zersetzen, die lange Zeit durch den Frost geschützt waren. Dabei setzen die Mikroorganismen Kohlenstoff frei, der in Form von Treibhausgas in die Atmosphäre entweicht – *entweder als Kohlenstoffdioxid, kurz CO2, oder als Methan (CH4).*











						Tauender Permafrost – eine unterschätzte Gefahr für das Weltklima
					

In diesem Frühjahr benannten die Vereinten Nationen das Auftauen der Dauerfrostböden als eine der fünf unterschätzten Umweltgefahren. Zeitgleich begaben sich Polarforscher auf eine Expedition in den hohen Norden Sibiriens. Mit Unterstützung der Bundesregierung untersuchen die Wissenschaftler...




					www.bundesregierung.de
				



Sie zählen logischerweise beides zusammen, werden ja beide gleichzeitig emittiert.


----------



## IguanaGaming (23. Juli 2021)

Es wird euch keiner hier retten, keine Grüne, keine CDU, FDP, SPD, AfD, die Linke oder sonst ein Kasperleverein. Denn am anderen Ende der Welt in den Schwellenländern wollen mehr als vier Milliarden Menschen, inklusive uns in den Industrieländern mit einer Milliarde, alle auf selbige dicke und ignorante Hose leben wie ihr.

Was glaubt ihr wie das ausgehen wird, wenn von den fünf Milliarden angehenden Konsumsklaven, wir jetzt schon weltweit sehen was die Konsequenzen dessen sind und dabei leben nicht einmal weniger als die hälfte so wie wir.

Könnt euch glaub wohl vorstellen das China und Indien nen scheiß machen werden, mit ihren knapp drei Milliarden Einwohner, sich von uns erzählen zu lassen das sie sich wie vor 30 Jahren wieder mit dem Lebensnotwendigsten begnügen sollen.

Vom geopolitischen Konflikt um die weltweit begrenzten, und den in Europa nicht vorhandenen Ressourcen für unseren ignoranten way of life, seit Beginn der Industrialisierung, erst gar nicht zu reden. Aber geht ruhig mal wählen. Kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln bei so viel Ignoranz.

*edit*
was die Alternative wäre ? für seine beschissene Lebensweise vielleicht mal Verantwortung übernehmen und aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit endlich mal was zu lernen

allein schon das seit mehr als fast zwei Jahren kein öffentlicher Diskurs über die Ursachen und der Prävention über die und kommende Pandemien geführt wird, zeigt nur umso mehr auf wie ignorant und beschränkt wir alle hier sind, Corona, weltweite Dürren, Sturzfluten wie in Ahrweiler oder die weltweiten Waldbrände sind auch nur die Symptome dessen und erst der Anfang vom Ende,

werden bald auch hier sehen was es bedeutet die Hölle auf Erden zu erleben, so wie viele weltweit die unter unserer ignoranten Lebensweise leiden wie z.B. in den Abbau- und Anbaugebieten der Rohstoffe oder wie den Lebens- und Genußmittel aus Übersee für unseren Überfluss hier,

wieso sollte es euch auch auf der Kausalität dessen, es besser wie den Menschen in Libyen, Syrien, dem Irak oder Afghanistan gehen, was glaubt ihr bitte woher das Erdöl an der Tanke, dem Kerosin im Flugzeug oder den 100.000 Frachtpötten auf den Weltmeeren die uns jedweden scheiß aus Übersee hierher karren, kommt

haben rein gar nichts aus zwei Weltkriegen gelernt und genau für diese Ignoranz werden wir wie unsere Groß- und Urgroßeltern auch wieder zur Verantwortung gezogen, gerade im Kontext dessen das wir in Europa im Grunde rein gar nichts an Ressourcen haben um diese ignorante Lebensweise seit Beginn der Industrialisierung zu leben und sieht bei Japan oder Südkorea im Grunde nicht anders aus


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2021)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Könnt euch glaub wohl vorstellen das China und Indien nen scheiß machen werden, mit ihren knapp drei Milliarden Einwohner, sich von uns erzählen zu lassen das sie sich wie vor 30 Jahren wieder mit dem Lebensnotwendigsten begnügen sollen.


In der Zeit war letztens ein Artikel darüber, dass die zweite und dritte Welt eher auf EE setzen da das einfach lohnender ist.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2021)

@Sparanus  was meinst du mit "EE"?


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2021)

Erneuerbare Energien


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien


Achso.  

Also China z.B. investiert mehr in erneuerbare Energien als wir aber erzeugt gleichzeitig auch noch mehr Kohlestrom. Hatte ich die Tage gelesen. Und die wirklich armen Länder da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die da rein investieren. Die  haben andere Probleme.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2021)

Ich vermute mal die brauchen allgemein so viel Energie, dass sie nicht hinterherkommen würden wenn sie nur EE ausbauen. 
Aber sie bauen mehr EE als Kohle und Gas. 

Doch grade arme Länder. Hast du dir mal den Netzausbau in Afrika angesehen? 
Wenn die große Kraftwerke bauen würden hätten die schlicht und einfach kein Stromnetz. 

Da sind Insellösungen sehr praktisch. 
Bisschen Solar, kleiner Akku und du hast Licht, Computer etc und musst dich erst um etwas kümmern wenn es kaputt geht.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal die brauchen allgemein so viel Energie, dass sie nicht hinterherkommen würden wenn sie nur EE ausbauen.
> Aber sie bauen mehr EE als Kohle und Gas.


Die exportieren auch Kohlestrom.
Hatte ich hier gelesen: Mehr CO2 - vor allem aus Asien


----------



## IguanaGaming (23. Juli 2021)

> Bei Elektromobilität dreht sich alles darum, wie viel CO₂ die E-Autos ausstoßen. Wenn sie mit Ökostrom betrieben werden, dann emittieren sie nichts. Aber: Es wird schwer, die komplette Pkw-Flotte auf E-Autos umzustellen und mit Ökostrom zu betreiben. In der Diskussion wird auch ausgeblendet, welche Unmengen an Strom und Ressourcen nötig ist, um die Fahrzeuge herzustellen.
> 
> Die Abhängigkeit von Öl nimmt ab, aber jene von Metallen nimmt zu. Es ist wohl möglich, die Autos umweltverträglicher zu machen - aber in Zeiten, in denen sich zwei Drittel der Menschheit im Übergang von der Agrar- zur Industriegesellschaft befinden, sind viel grundlegendere Änderungen nötig. Es geht um mehrere Milliarden Menschen, die all das anstreben, was wir besitzen und verbrauchen. - https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik...inen-panzern-und-zerstoeren-natur-1.3610212-2
> 
> ...



Nur mal ein kleiner Auszug um sich den Ernst der Lage bewusst zu werden.

*edit*
was den CO² Ausstoß Chinas betrifft, kann man zur ihrer Verteidigung sagen das sie für uns ja als Weltwerkbank ohne wirklich restriktive Umweltverordnungen jedweden scheiß für uns produzieren, apropos mal damit befasst wie und unter welchen Bedingungen die Bauteile für E-Autos, gerade Batterien und für Windkraftanlagen produziert werden, vom Abbau der Rohstoffe und der Umweltzerstörung gar nicht erst zu sprechen

ansonsten habe ich für euch vielleicht noch 1-2 interessante Artikel zum Thema



> "Statistische Berechnungen von Wissenschaftlern geben uns nur wenige Jahrzehnte bis zur Apokalypse der Menschheit Wir tanzen auf dem Vulkan, die Apokalypse für die Menschen nähert sich, wenn wir so weitermachen." - https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Di...html?wt_mc=rss.red.tp.tp.atom.beitrag.beitrag
> 
> "Eine Forschergruppe der Universität Maryland um den Mathematiker Motesharrei hat die fünf größten Risikofaktoren die zum Kollaps führen könnten, ausgemacht: Bevölkerungswachstum, Klimawandel, Wasserversorgung, Landwirtschaftsentwicklung & Energieverbrauch." - https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesells...ne-gesellschaft-wird-untergehen-12861424.html
> 
> ...


kann man über die Ziele des Pariser Klimaabkommens im Grunde nur müde lächeln, wir sind so fucking lost und unsere kaputten Gesellschaften beim Umgang mit und nach der Pandemie, zeigt es nur auf, wie gesagt geht ruhig mal die Grüne oder irgendeine andere Spass Partei wählen, die retten euch ganz sicher...

aber ist auch alles wie eh und je nur die Kausalität unserer eigenen Ignoranz und dem Spiel welchem wir uns auf Grundlage dieser unterwerfen, solang wir alle unseren Ego gefickten Kopf im Allerwertesten stecken haben, wird sich nicht wirklich was zum besseren verändern und das Rad der Geschichte beginnt sich wie immer von vorne zu drehen

haben im Grunde eigentlich schon etliche andere "Zivilisationen" die ebenso an ihrem Hochmut gescheitert sind, uns vorgemacht.

Wer wird nach 1945, bei 80 Millionen Ignoranten diesmal wieder als Sündenbock herhalten müssen. Rad, Geschichte und so ... und auch diesmal werden wir wieder nichts draus lernen, sofern es dann noch einen von uns gibt. Kann euch versichern diesmal wird das Schlachten um die Kontrolle der weltweiten Ressourcen für unser aller way of life etwas größer wie damals ausfallen, auch ohne ABC Waffen. Dumme Menschheit.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0z7ijKgsBK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> Rohstoffe und Konflikte: Rohstoffvorkommen und -verteilung - BICC 01/2012 Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung
> 
> Die Menschen der sogenannten industrialisierten, entwickelten Welt, vornehmlich also in Nordamerika, Europa und Japan – ungefähr zwanzig Prozent der Weltbevölkerung – verbrauchen rund achtzig Prozent der weltweiten Ressourcen und siebzig Prozent der Energie. Immer mehr Länder haben steigende Verbrauchsraten, allen voran China, aber auch andere Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer sind in den vergangenen Jahren vermehrt auf dem Rohstoffmarkt aktiv. Hinzu kommt, dass der technologische Fortschritt vor allem in der Informations- und Kommunikationsbranche und die dadurch ausgelöste Nachfrage nach seltenen Rohstoffen (Tantalum, Seltene Erden) zu einer Verknappung derselben geführt hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die exportieren auch Kohlestrom.


In deinem Link steht, dass sie die Technik um Kraftwerke zu bauen exportieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wir wollen nicht übertreiben:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/357/dokumente/klimagefahr_durch_tauenden_permafrost.pdf



"Dessau, August 2006"
[Quellen z.B.]"1996. Permafrost-climate monitoring of Russia"
"Die Erwärmung über Land kann dabei Werte zwischen 3 bis 5 °C und über den Meeren bis zu 7°C erreichen."

Das verlinkte Paper ist auf dem wissenschaftlichen Stand der Jahrtausendwende, was das "wird passieren" angeht. Und damals standen die Grundannahmen noch auf sehr tönernen Füßen, wenige Monate später hieß es bereits
[url?https://www.nature.com/articles/nature05040]"methane flux from thaw lakes in our study region may be *five times higher* than previously estimated"[/url]

Dazu sind die alten Temperaturprognosen komplett überholt um nicht zu sagen: Die waren schon damals verdächtig optimistisch respektive Merkel-konform. Stand 20021 ist: "Zwischen 1971 und 2019 stieg die durchschnittliche Jahrestemperatur in der Arktis um 3,1 Grad Celsius" - 1971 lag zumindest das globale Mittel schon 0,4 K über vorindustrieller Zeit, die Arktis ist also bereits heute bereit um die 4 K wärmer geworden, die der alte UBA-Bericht im Schnitt erst für 2100 berücksichtigt hat. Bis 2100 wird die Erwärmung dort mindestens bei 6-7 K liegen, also bereits außerhalb der Reichweite des vom UBA berücksichtigten Spektrums, und das nur aufgrund der bereits in der Athmosphäre befindlichen Gase. Mit dem, was die Menschheit bis dahin realistischerweise absondern wird, sind 10-11 K durchaus plausibel und die im Gegensatz zur landläufigen Darstellung wird die Erderwärmung in 80 Jahren nicht einfach abgeschaltet - 2100 ist ein Hochrechnungsziel aus den 90ern. Unsere bisherigen Untaten wirken noch bis 2400 nach und für 2150-2200 sind +15 K in Teilen der heutigen Arktis absolut plausibel. Fünfmal mehr als die vom UBA angesetzten 3 K.



> Ich hätte gerne deine Quellen zu deiner apokalyptischen Prognose. Die Polen waren schon sehr lange Zeit eisfrei in der Vergangenheit. Ein Ereignis, wie von dir beschrieben, hat nie stattgefunden.





			https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/cms/asset/a958793b-ae0a-42ca-b986-b3d8c46e2dc9/rog20161-fig-0002-m.jpg
		

Gleich die Jahreszahlen mal mit den letzten Eiszeitzyklen ab - Methanfreisetzung ist einer der entscheidensten Erwärmungsprozesse auf diesem Planeten. Zumindest in dem Zeitraum sogar noch wichtiger als CO2, dessen Freisetzung eher Folge denn Ursache war. ("CH4 concentrations during interglacials in Antarctica is that they follow temperature trends in the Antarctic record much more closely than CO2 concentrations, which tend to have a significant lag in their correlation with paleotemperatures") Leider hält sich Methan nicht so gut, weswegen wir keine Jahrmillionen zurückreichenden Bohrkern-Daten haben, aber es gibt Grund zur Annahme, dass auch bei den großen Klimawechseln der Geschichte Methan der treibende Faktor war. (" One such example is the global climate warming event of *5–8°C* at the onset of the Paleocene-Eocene boundary, also known as the Paleocene-Eocene Thermal Maximum (PETM), which has been linked to the destabilization of CH4 hydrates", gleiche Quelle wie eben)

Und aktuell sorgen wir schon ohne natürliche Rückkoppelung für derart steigende Konzentrationen, dass die UN allein durch Vermeidung überflüssiger anthopogener Emissionen eine Chance zur Abkühlung um 0,3 K sieht - in nur 25 Jahren. Das ist mehr (eingesparte) Treibhauswirkung als unsere gesamten CO2-Emissionen der letzten 25 Jahren.

Was die Kombination dieser Fakten zu meinem ""Horrorszenario"" angeht: Das ist tatsächlich von mir. Streng wissenschaftliche Vorhersagen zu Rückkoppelungseffekten findet man weder für Methan noch für Albedo, weil aufeinander aufbauende Hochrechnungen sich verstärkende Folgefehler enthalten, sodass kein wissenschaftlich-sicheres Ergebnis mehr bei rauskommt. Insbesondere die biologischen Prozesse im auftauenden Permafrost werden zudem erst seit ein paar Jahren gründlicher untersucht und haben einen großen Einfluss - es gibt Schätzungen, dass bis zu 95% des mobilisierten Methans direkt von Bakterien verarbeitet wird (wobei der Kohlenstoff dann immer noch als CO2 freigesetzt wird). Aber das sind (Klimaforscher-)Schätzungen, die davon ausgehen, dass Bakterien, die bislang bei 0 bis maximal 5 °C leben, ihre Aktivität linear steigern, wenn der Boden im Sommer auf 15-25 °C erwärmt wird. Aus Biologensicht Wesentlich naheliegender ist, dass die bei so drastisch anderen Bedingungen absterben, weswegen andere Schätzungen davon ausgehen, dass 50 bis 75% des aufgetauten Methans auch in die Athmosphäre gelangen werden.

Bei einer Unsicherheit von 5:75 schweigen Wissenschaftler seriöser Weise. Die weitreichendste Aussage, die ich finden kann, sind +0,5 K bis 2100. Aber OHNE Berücksichtigung einer Selbstverstärkung. Und selbst 0,5 K sind schon verdammt viel. Die höchsten Schätzungen, die mir für die (entfallende) polare Albedo bekannt sind, belaufen sich auf 1/3 der bislang beobachten Erwärmung durch CO2, also 15-20% der insgesamt bislang beobachteten 1,3 K oder 0,25 K insgesamt. Und das sind, wie gesagt, die höchsten Schätzungen. Die Mehrheit liegt eher so bei der Hälfte, womit die Änderungen der Albedo gerade bei einem Fünftel des Methanrisikos ohne Rückkoppelung liegen und die sind ja das eigentlich bedrohliche. 

Wie schlimm es wirklich ist, kann man dann nur überschlagsmäßig abschätzen, was ich gemacht habe - Wissenschaftler können sich ein "weiß ich nicht, abwarten" erlauben, aber die Menschheit muss sich jetzt für "entweder oder" entscheiden, auch wenn sie nur einen Best-Guess als Entscheidungsgrundlage hat. Ob man in 50 Jahren dann auf soliderer Datengrundlage Faktor 10 oder Faktor 50 ermittelt, ändert aber nichts daran, dass der große Treiber Albedoverlust im Vergleich zur Methanfreisetzung klein erscheinen wird.


seahawk schrieb:


> Menschen fahren ja nicht nur zur Arbeit, sie fahren in den Urlaub, zu Verwandten usw. Für viele würde eine E-Reichweite von 50-100km locker reichen um die täglichen Fahrten zu bewältigen, aber eben nicht um die seltenen langen Fahrten.  Solche Autos würde billig und schnell eine erhöhte Elektrifizierung liefern und die Leute hätten noch die Sicherheit des Verbrenners.



Nö, solche Autos sind eben überhaupt nicht billig und teilweise ziemlich ineffizient. Ein PHEV hat, bis auf die Batterie, den kompletten Aufwand eines Batterieautos und zusätzlich noch den kompletten Aufwand eines Verbrenners. Und beides muss die ganze Zeit mit herumgeschleppt werden (sowohl vom Gewicht als auch vom Volumen her), sodass der Verbrauch sowohl auf der Kurz- als auch auf der Langstrecke über den jeweiligen Gegenstücken liegt. Wenn man den typischen Langstreckenkombi als Mobilitätsbedarf zugrunde legt und ihn wegen der PHEV-Technik für 50 km E-Reichweite zum SUV transformiert, hat man über die Lebenszeit gerechnet einen Mehraufwand, für den man locker ein, wenn nicht zwei E-Leichtfahrzeuge umsetzen könnte. Die fahren dann auf der Kurzstrecke nicht nur elektrisch, sondern sparen auch noch reichlich Verkehrsfläche. Umgekehrt kann das Langstreckenauto noch wesentlich aerodynamischer gestaltet werden, wenn es sich nicht mehr nach Innenstadt-Parkplatzlängen oder extra leichtes Ein- und Aussteigen/Beladen im Alltag richten muss, weil das einen viel kleineren Teil des Einsatzes ausmacht. Für viele Leute wäre es sogar okay, den Langstreckenwagen in diesem Szenario nur gelegentlich zu mieten. Vor allem aber kann man ihn auch zusätzlich zu KEINEM Kurzstrecken-PKW nehmen, weil man den durch Rad und ÖPNV ersetzt, was eigentlich das Ziel sein sollte. Mit PHEVs in die Stadt zu fahren ist nahezu genauso wenig erstrebenswert, wie mit Verbrennern. Das muss aufhören.




compisucher schrieb:


> zu2) Ja klar, uns reicht mit der heutigen Techno die Aufheizung des Speichers auf 65° (theoretisch reichen 58°, aber man will ja kein verkeimtes Wasser in diesen Volumina haben). Damit wird über ein Plattentauscher das Dampfmedium auf über 480° erhitzt und eine geschlossene Turbine betrieben - satte 33.000 U/min. = Strom



Telle me (even) more 
Ein simpler Plattenwärmetauscher erhitzt mit einem 65-°C-Medium garantiert nichts auf 480 °C. Da muss einiges mehr an Technik im Spiel sein, die mich wirklich interessieren würde.



> zu3) Ich habe es so formuliert: Es könnte ein Weg sein.
> Effiziente Techno ist schon da, ist keine Frage des Platzes, sondern nur des Geldes.



Mit unbegrenztem Geld ist immer alles möglich, aber für Klimaschutz gibt es nun einmal nur begrenztes (und das wird auch noch vom Naturschutz abgezogen...), also muss man gucken, wo man am meisten damit erreicht. Und deine Vorschläge klingen in meinen Ohren für Bestandsbebauung extrem teuer.



> Think bigger!!!
> Die Stadt in 25 oder 50 Jahren braucht kein einziges Auto mehr, wenn wir jetzt den Hebel herum reissen.



...und alle Städter in der Stadt einsperren? Sorry, aber den Scheiß kriegt ich in letzter Zeit etwas zu oft zu hören, da greift der Beißreflex. Und es gibt genug andere Verkehrsformen, die sich alle 20 Finger nach dem Straßenplatz lecken. Den kann man selbst bei der Vernichtung des Individualverkehrs für die 75% der Bevölkerung nicht für Wärmespeicher reservieren.




RyzA schrieb:


> Achso.
> 
> Also China z.B. investiert mehr in erneuerbare Energien als wir aber erzeugt gleichzeitig auch noch mehr Kohlestrom. Hatte ich die Tage gelesen. Und die wirklich armen Länder da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die da rein investieren. Die  haben andere Probleme.



Die haben z.B. das Problem, dass sie sich keinen Import fossiler Energie leisten können. Deswegen sind die Staaten ohne eigene Ressourcen, und das sind nicht wenige, tatsächlich ziemlich interessiert an erneuerbaren. Aus diesem Grund ist es für Deutschland auch wirtschaftlich extrem interessant, das wir auf einen klimafreundlichen Lebenswandel umschwenken, denn 1-3 Milliarden Menschen weltweit werden in den nächsten Jahrzehnten einen höheren Lebensstandard auf Basis von EE anstreben. Und wer die dafür nötige Folgetechnik liefern kann, weil er sie schon entwickelt, wird gut daran verdienen. So wie schon heute chinesische Solarhersteller gut an der Technik verdienen, die Merkel und Westerwelle nicht als "made in Germany" ertragen konnten. Aber leider zahlen wir das Geld, dass noch nicht für die Rettung der Lufthansa, die Dividende von VW-Aktionären und die Bilanzaufhellung von Daimler draufgegangen ist oder noch in der Banken- & Börsianerrettung steckt, jetzt ja an Vattenfall, EnBW und Co dafür, dass die Kohlekraftwerke bis 2038 weiterlaufen. Da bleibt wohl leider nichts mehr für Zukunftstechnologie übrig.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In deinem Link steht, dass sie die Technik um Kraftwerke zu bauen exportieren.


Achso. Dann hatte ich nicht richtig gelesen.
Aber Fakt ist: China ist der größte Luftverschmutzer der Welt. Und das mit deutlichen Abstand.

Mal was zum Thema "Hochwasser": Behörden warnen vor "Querdenker"-Aktionen
die mißbrauchen die Katastrophe um dem Staat und der Politik zu schaden.

Heute Nachmittag soll es wohl heftige Gewitter in Westdeutschland geben. Hoffentlich trifft es die selben Regionen nicht wieder so hart.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, solche Autos sind eben überhaupt nicht billig und teilweise ziemlich ineffizient. Ein PHEV hat, bis auf die Batterie, den kompletten Aufwand eines Batterieautos und zusätzlich noch den kompletten Aufwand eines Verbrenners. Und beides muss die ganze Zeit mit herumgeschleppt werden (sowohl vom Gewicht als auch vom Volumen her), sodass der Verbrauch sowohl auf der Kurz- als auch auf der Langstrecke über den jeweiligen Gegenstücken liegt. Wenn man den typischen Langstreckenkombi als Mobilitätsbedarf zugrunde legt und ihn wegen der PHEV-Technik für 50 km E-Reichweite zum SUV transformiert, hat man über die Lebenszeit gerechnet einen Mehraufwand, für den man locker ein, wenn nicht zwei E-Leichtfahrzeuge umsetzen könnte. Die fahren dann auf der Kurzstrecke nicht nur elektrisch, sondern sparen auch noch reichlich Verkehrsfläche. Umgekehrt kann das Langstreckenauto noch wesentlich aerodynamischer gestaltet werden, wenn es sich nicht mehr nach Innenstadt-Parkplatzlängen oder extra leichtes Ein- und Aussteigen/Beladen im Alltag richten muss, weil das einen viel kleineren Teil des Einsatzes ausmacht. Für viele Leute wäre es sogar okay, den Langstreckenwagen in diesem Szenario nur gelegentlich zu mieten. Vor allem aber kann man ihn auch zusätzlich zu KEINEM Kurzstrecken-PKW nehmen, weil man den durch Rad und ÖPNV ersetzt, was eigentlich das Ziel sein sollte. Mit PHEVs in die Stadt zu fahren ist nahezu genauso wenig erstrebenswert, wie mit Verbrennern. Das muss aufhören.


Honda Jazz oder Toyota Yaris/Prius,Corolla zeigen, dass man Hybrid machen kann ohne dass das Auto größer oder teurer wird. Wir müssen viel härter gegen PS-starke und schwere Autos vorgehen, Egal welcher Antrieb, aber Verbrenner zuerst. Ein Autoverbot in der Innenstadt sollte überall ab 2025 greifen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Honda Jazz oder Toyota Yaris/Prius,Corolla zeigen, dass man Hybrid machen kann ohne dass das Auto größer oder teurer wird. Wir müssen viel härter gegen PS-starke und schwere Autos vorgehen, Egal welcher Antrieb, aber Verbrenner zuerst. Ein Autoverbot in der Innenstadt sollte überall ab 2025 greifen.


Das Problem meiner Meinung nach ist aber, dass diese Fahrzeuge gerne als Firmenautos gekauft werden. Da kommst du mit einem Yaris natürlich nicht weiter. Da muss es dann natürlich ein Audi Q7 sein.
Und die Mehrzahl solcher Autos haben einen Stromanschluss eh noch nie gesehen. Die werden immer als verbrenner gefahren und schleppen dann die 300km Akkus mit sich herum. -Noch schlimmer wird es dann, wenn man versucht, mit dem Verbrenner den Akku aufzuladen um dann elektrisch in der Stadt herumzufahren.
Und solche Autos werden leider auch von der Regierung subventioniert. 
Natürlich macht das die Regierung, damit auch deutsche Automobilhersteller vom Staat unterstützt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist: China ist der größte Luftverschmutzer der Welt. Und das mit deutlichen Abstand.


Aber auch der Staat mit den meisten Einwohnern und vieles an Industrie was vorher bei uns war bläst num dort den Dreck in die Luft.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

Das mit den meisten Einwohnern liest sich fast wie eine Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigung.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem meiner Meinung nach ist aber, dass diese Fahrzeuge gerne als Firmenautos gekauft werden. Da kommst du mit einem Yaris natürlich nicht weiter. Da muss es dann natürlich ein Audi Q7 sein.
> Und die Mehrzahl solcher Autos haben einen Stromanschluss eh noch nie gesehen. Die werden immer als verbrenner gefahren und schleppen dann die 300km Akkus mit sich herum. -Noch schlimmer wird es dann, wenn man versucht, mit dem Verbrenner den Akku aufzuladen um dann elektrisch in der Stadt herumzufahren.
> Und solche Autos werden leider auch von der Regierung subventioniert.
> Natürlich macht das die Regierung, damit auch deutsche Automobilhersteller vom Staat unterstützt werden.


Dann muss man die Monster als Firmenwagen eben unattraktiv machen. Was da gerade mit den SUV-Monster-PHEVs läuft ist reiner Betrug.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das mit den meisten Einwohnern liest sich fast wie eine Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigung.


Natürlich muss China auch was machen, das steht ja gar nicht zur Debatte. Aber Absolutverbräuche zwischen einem Land mit 83Millionen Einwohnern und 360.000 km² Fläche und einem Land mit 1.389 Millionen und 9.600.000 km² Fläche zu vergleichen macht Mal garkeiner Sinn.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das mit den meisten Einwohnern liest sich fast wie eine Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigung.


Es ist eine simple Erklärung. 

Man kann kein Land dafür verurteilen, dass sie den größten CO2 Ausstoß haben wenn man selbst pro Einwohner einen höheren Ausstoß hat und dazu noch massenweise Waren aus diesem Land bezieht die ja für CO2 Ausstoß sorgen...


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann kein Land dafür verurteilen, dass sie den größten CO2 Ausstoß haben wenn man selbst pro Einwohner einen höheren Ausstoß hat und dazu noch massenweise Waren aus diesem Land bezieht die ja für CO2 Ausstoß sorgen...


Ich habe das Land nicht verurteilt, sondern darauf hingewiesen.
Weil mehrfach behauptet wurde die wären quasi sauber, weil sie ja soviel in EE investieren.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann muss man die Monster als Firmenwagen eben unattraktiv machen. Was da gerade mit den SUV-Monster-PHEVs läuft ist reiner Betrug.


das ist das Problem. solange die deutsche Automobilindustrie eine so starke Lobby haben, wird da gar nichts passieren.
Ergo muss man andere Leute ins Kanzleramt wählen, die eine andere Politik machen.


----------



## Lotto (24. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann muss man die Monster als Firmenwagen eben unattraktiv machen. Was da gerade mit den SUV-Monster-PHEVs läuft ist reiner Betrug.


Bei den meisten Leuten die Dienstfahrzeuge haben ist es Teil der Bezahlung und vor allem(!) Statussymbol.
Und was ich von Freunden bzgl. letzerem aus Konzernen in Süddeutschland gehört habe...da weiß man nicht ob das Geschichten aus dem Kindergarten sind oder es sich tatsächlich um erwachsene Menschen handeln (Ein paar Stichwörter aus den Erzählungen: "Aber Kollege xyz hat den 380PS Motor. Warum bekomme ich nur die 250PS-Variante? Warum darf der AMG und ich nicht? Warum hat der die Felgen und ich nicht?").


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Leuten die Dienstfahrzeuge haben ist es Teil der Bezahlung und vor allem(!) Statussymbol.
> Und was ich von Freunden bzgl. letzerem aus Konzernen in Süddeutschland gehört habe...da weiß man nicht ob das Geschichten aus dem Kindergarten sind oder es sich tatsächlich um erwachsene Menschen handeln (Ein paar Stichwörter aus den Erzählungen: "Aber Kollege xyz hat den 380PS Motor. Warum bekomme ich nur die 250PS-Variante? Warum darf der AMG und ich nicht? Warum hat der die Felgen und ich nicht?").


Solch ein Denken ist eben das größte Problem in unserer Gesellschaft.
Statussymbole und was sich manch einer darauf einbildet.
Deswegen werden sogar Kredite aufgenommen. Nur damit man mit dem Nachbarn "mithalten" kann. Oder Arbeitskollegen.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Telle me (even) more
> Ein simpler Plattenwärmetauscher erhitzt mit einem 65-°C-Medium garantiert nichts auf 480 °C. Da muss einiges mehr an Technik im Spiel sein, die mich wirklich interessieren würde.
> .


Niedertemperatur OCR-Turbine.
Geht ab 50° und damit bis zu 10 MW Strom.
Funktionsprinzip:





						ORC Prozess / G+E GETEC Holding GmbH
					






					www.getec-energyservices.com
				




Unsere ist von GE.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Honda Jazz oder Toyota Yaris/Prius,Corolla zeigen, dass man Hybrid machen kann ohne dass das Auto größer oder teurer wird.



Der klassische Toyota HSD ist eben KEIN PHEV und auch nicht dafür geeignet. Die mittlerweile als solche angebotenen Ableger sind im reinen E-Modus auch untermotorisiert, haben eine winzige Reichweite und bringen trotzdem schon einige Kilo mehr auf die Waage, welche unter hohem Ressourceneinsatz gefertigt werden.

Und Hondas Umsetzung...
Auch hier fehlt der nötige Akku für PHEV-Einsatz und die Konstruktion würde mit 100-200 kg zusätzlich nebst Volumen ihre Vorteile gegenüber einem Fabia oder ähnlichem Ratzfatz verlieren. Vor allem aber schluckt das Ding, wie prinzipbedingt alle seriellen Hybriden, ohne Ende sobald man mal >100 km/h fährt. 7,2 l / 100 km auf der Autobahn sind absolut inakzeptabel für ein Auto, dass auch auf Langstrecken genutzt werden soll. Und für ein reines Kurzstreckenfahrzeug ist eben wieder eine reine Akkulösung sinnvoller. 



> Wir müssen viel härter gegen PS-starke und schwere Autos vorgehen, Egal welcher Antrieb, aber Verbrenner zuerst. Ein Autoverbot in der Innenstadt sollte überall ab 2025 greifen.



Na dann habe ich ja in vier Jahren dann einen Grund, mal umzuziehen... Und künftig 2-3 mal so viel Auto zu fahren, wenn man nur noch als Landbewohner das Recht auf Individualmobilität hat... 




compisucher schrieb:


> Niedertemperatur OCR-Turbine.
> Geht ab 50° und damit bis zu 10 MW Strom.
> Funktionsprinzip:
> 
> ...



Thx, kann ich in der Form nicht. Mit 90 °C => 70 °C Strom zu produzieren, ist schon beeindruckend. Allerdings steht da auch was von <10% Wirkungsgrad für die Niedrigtemperaturvariante, wobei das scheinbar schon für 90 °C => 30 °C, also ohne Heizungsnutzung gerechnet ist. Integrativ für ohnehin genutzte Wärmespeicher kann es natürlich auch mit <5% Effizienz sinnvoll sein, schließlich bruacht man außer einem größeren Speichervolumen nur die Turbine und kann dann nebenbei 10% elektrische zusätzlich zur thermischen Energie speichern. Aber als reiner Elektrizitätsspeicher oder einer mit geringer Wärmenutzung (Abwärme zum heizen verwenden) wären selbst p2g/p2l besser. E-Fuels ersetzt diese Technik also nicht.


Weitere Interessensfrage: Weißt du, wieviel größer die Speicher dimensioniert werden müssen, um die gleiche Heizenergie zusätzlich zur elektrischen zu speichern? Überschlagsmäßig würde ich sagen maximale Speichertempertur 90 °C, minimale Entnahmetemperatur für Heizzwecke 40 °C, also normalerweise 50 K Speicherhub. Wenn die Turbine davon 20 K frisst, würde ich Daumen*Pi von einem 66% größeren Speichervolumen ausgehen (50 K * 30 m³ = 30 K * 50 m³; 50 m³ = 30 m³ * 2/3).


----------



## Eckism (24. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Leuten die Dienstfahrzeuge haben ist es Teil der Bezahlung und vor allem(!) Statussymbol.
> Und was ich von Freunden bzgl. letzerem aus Konzernen in Süddeutschland gehört habe...da weiß man nicht ob das Geschichten aus dem Kindergarten sind oder es sich tatsächlich um erwachsene Menschen handeln (Ein paar Stichwörter aus den Erzählungen: "Aber Kollege xyz hat den 380PS Motor. Warum bekomme ich nur die 250PS-Variante? Warum darf der AMG und ich nicht? Warum hat der die Felgen und ich nicht?").


Das mit dem Statussymbol kann ich so bestätigen.
Ich fahre nen 20 Jahre alten Honda Accord und einen 7 Jahre alten Audi A6 mit viel Leistung und Kraft...was denkst du, auf was ich reduziert werde!? 
Dabei ist der olle Honda mein Liebling.

Bis auf nen Fiat Multipla würde ich eigentlich alles fahren. 
Bei den Preisen verstehe ich den Hype um Deutsche Autos mit viel Leistung eigentlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bis auf nen Fiat Multipla würde ich eigentlich alles fahren.


Ich hab damit kein Problem. Die Rundumsicht ist super. Tolles Platzangebot. Einzig das Plastik im Innenraum ist grenzwertig. Aber das Auto hat ja auch keinen Premiumanspruch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2021)

Ich versteh sowieso nicht, was Leute für ein Problem mit Autos (oder Gebäuden) haben, die außen hässlich sind. Lieber aus einem Multipla rausgucken als auf einen Multipla draufgucken, oder? Wobei ich ihn (in der mutigen Originalversion, das Facelift war peinlich) deutlich annehmbarer fand als beispielsweise die meisten Toyotas, Hyundais, BMWs jüngste Kreationen,... . Und ein gutes Exemplar (insbesondere was den wohl schlecht haltbaren Kunststoff im Innenraum angeht) sollte man im Moment sowieso liebend gerne nehmen. Das Ding hat polarisiert, ist weithin bekannt, wurde nur in geringen Stückzahlen verkauft und kaum wertgeschätzt/erhalten => in 10-15 Jahren wird er zum Sammlerstück. Vergleiche Edsel oder A2.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

Meine Mutter hatte mal einen Fiat "Bambino". Da hat mein Vater (Opel Fahrer) immer "italienische Folterkammer" zu gesagt. 

Topic: Guter Mann Münsteraner spendet eine Million Euro für Hochwasseropfer

Wir wollen auch etwas spenden.  Aber natürlich deutlich kleinere Beträge.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2021)

Stark. Christian Lindner erklärt sich bereit, das Finanzministerium zu übernehmen, da Laschet eh Kanzler werden und die FDP dann mit der Union in Regierungsverantwortung eintreten wird.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2021)

Wenn es für Union und FDP denn reicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es für Union und FDP denn reicht.


Guck dir das Interview bei der ARD an. Für den Fall, dass die Grünen mit im Boot sitzen, hat er auch eine Antwort parat. 
Man merkt, dass die FDP unbedingt in die Regierung will und ist bereit, dieses Mal alles dafür zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2021)

Dann ist Jamaika die wahrscheinlichste Option. Wenn die Grünen das auch wollen.
Die SPD wird wohl dieses mal in die Opposition gehen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht sagt Harbeck auch -- lieber nicht regieren als falsch regieren -- und dann sitzt die SPD wieder im Boot.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Das nächste Fettnäpfchen von Baerbock: Baerbock entschuldigt sich für "N-Wort" in Interview


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

Was eigentlich gar kein Fettnäpfchen ist. 
Nichtmal Diskussionswürdig wie bei Palmer. 

Sie hat es einfach nur zitiert und niemanden so bezeichnet. 

Keine Ahnung warum man immer N Wort sagt wenn man was zitiert. In einer Doku über das dritte Reich zensiert auch niemand das Hakenkreuz. 
Eben weil es der Aufklärung dient.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum man immer N Wort sagt wenn man was zitiert. In einer Doku über das dritte Reich zensiert auch niemand das Hakenkreuz.
> Eben weil es der Aufklärung dient.


Das eine ist Sprache und das andere bildliche Dokumentation. Zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe.

Und wenn man solche Ausdrücke vermeiden kann sollte man das auch tun.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das eine ist Sprache und das andere bildliche Dokumentation. Zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe.


Siehst du vielleicht so. 

Aber okay ich gehe auf deine Anmerkung ein. 
Daher frage ich dich ob du schon mal Filme, Bücher, Dokumentationen über das dritte Reich gesehen hast in denen antisemitische Beleidigung explizit ersetzt worden sind und nicht zitiert worden? 

Hier ein kleines Beispiel








						Michael Wolffsohn über die Wittenberger "Judensau" - "Eine perverse Sauerei"
					

Obwohl der deutsch-jüdische Historiker Michael Wolffsohn die „Judensau“-Motive als solche verurteilt, spricht er sich dagegen aus, sie von Kirchen zu entfernen. Man könne die Geschichte nicht ungeschehen machen, sagte Wolffsohn im Dlf. Stattdessen solle sich die Gesellschaft klar von den...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Die Beleidigung wird zitiert und nicht etwa durch "Juden S Wort" ersetzt. 

Das ist auch genau richtig, man muss in Kunst und Bildung alles sagen können, alleine um darüber aufzuklären, dass das Wort definitiv nicht in den Sprachgebrauch gehört.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Dann muß man vorher deutlich machen das man (nur) zitiert und nicht erst danach.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

Nochmal:
Das Problem für manche Menschen ist die Verwendung mancher Wörter in jesem Kontext auch als glasklares Zitat.


----------



## Eckism (26. Juli 2021)

Ist "N-Wort" tatsächlich politisch korrekter, obwohl jeder weiß, was es eigentlich heißt?
Sind schwarze rassistisch, wenn sie sich gegenseitig "Ni..er" nennen?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2021)

Dieser ganze Wahlkampf ist im höchsten Maße erschreckend und verstörend.

Alle drei Kandidaten sind eher die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, dazu kommen noch absolut unwählbare Politiker der FDP in erster Reihe und SPD in "zweiter" Reihe.
Man muss sich langsam Sorgen machen um dieses Land, wenn es so weiter geht, werde ich mich enthalten, denn weder die SPD noch die Grünen mit Baerbock stellen für mich in irgendeiner Art eine Alternative dar, die ich auch nur ansatzweise wählen könnte und Laschet treibt mich mittlerweile soweit, das ich mit Stimmenverweigerung gegenüber "meiner" Partei, mehr als liebäugele.
Es ist und war einer der aller schwersten Fehler der Führungsriege der CDU, diesen Hampelmann zum Kanzlerkandidaten zu küren, insoweit müssen sie dann auch mit den Folgen leben und ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzige, der so denkt.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2021)

Hihi...das Ganze ist noch komplexer, wie mir ein Bekannter von der Elfenbeinküste im Kontext zu der Diskussion erzählte.
Ihr wollt nicht wirklich wissen, wie umgangssprachlich (französische) Weisse dort unten genannt werden.
Und ja, jeder Touri denkt, na das ist aber nett, wie er mich nennt, ist aber ein böses Schimpfwort.

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, das Korrektsprach ist doch nix anderes als das eingebildete Feigenblatt der Benutzer, 
dass die Welt nun schön ist.
Ist sie aber nicht.
In Afrika geht es den Meisten immer noch echt schlecht.
Die kommen doch nicht durch Wüste und über Mittelmeer, weil wir sie nun Korrekt ansprechen, sondern weil sie den gleichen Lebensstandard erhoffen, wie wir ihn haben.
Statt korrekter Sprache brauchen die Investitionen, Schulbildung, Arbeitsplätze, Perspektiven.
Aber das ist ein ganz anderer Schritt, als diese Menschen nett anzusprechen und dazu sind die Meisten, auch die Korrektsprecher, leider nicht Willens.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hihi...das Ganze ist noch komplexer, wie mir ein Bekannter von der Elfenbeinküste im Kontext zu der Diskussion erzählte.
> Ihr wollt nicht wirklich wissen, wie umgangssprachlich (französische) Weisse dort unten genannt werden.
> Und ja, jeder Touri denkt, na das ist aber nett, wie er mich nennt, ist aber ein böses Schimpfwort.
> 
> ...


Teilweise Zustimmung!
Aber es gibt halt auf dem Afrikanischen Kontinent nicht nur das Problem mangelnder Investitionen und Bildung, sondern auch eine über Jahrzehnte manifestierte Korruption der Eliten, in einigen/vielen Ländern ist auch noch immer nicht das Stammesdenken überwunde, dazu kommen religiöse Auseinandersetzungen im gleichen LAnd oder zwischen NAchbarländern. Es sind nicht die aller besten Voraussetzungen für Investitionen, außer man geht mit kolonialen Anspruch auf "Unterdrückung" und Erpressung an die Sache wie China und das wollen wir ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

Don ich bin ja positiv überrascht 

Die Tatsache, dass du Baerbock nicht als Alternative siehst kauf ich. Wokeness Kandidatin halt, Habeck wäre der Mann für den Job gewesen. 
Aber ich denke bei den Grünen nicht an Baerbock, ich denke an das Personal das ich dort mitwähle und das gefällt mir von allen Parteien dort am besten.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Das Problem für manche Menschen ist die Verwendung mancher Wörter in jesem Kontext auch als glasklares Zitat.


Ich weiß das. Aber du hattest es ja relativiert.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß das. Aber du hattest es ja relativiert.


Ich relativiere gar nichts.
Nach der Logik die Baerbock selbst vertritt darf sie das Wort in gar keiner Situation auch nur aussprechen.

Das ist aber nicht meine Meinung. Ich sehe es anders.


Aber ist das auch nur im entferntesten ein Grund sie nicht zu wählen? Für mich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ist das auch nur im entferntesten ein Grund sie nicht zu wählen? Für mich nicht.


Alleine nicht. Aber bei ihr kommen ja mehrere Sachen in relativ kurzer Zeit zusammen, was sie zunehmend unsymphatischer macht. Das sieht man ja auch an den Umfragen.
Wählen würde ich sie oder die Grünen sowieso nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber bei ihr kommen ja mehrere Sachen in relativ kurzer Zeit zusammen, was sie zunehmend unsymphatischer macht.


Es kam nur unwesentlicher Mist, nichts davon hat Auswirkungen auf einen Bürger Deutschlands.
Das ist mir genau so egal wie, dass Helmut Schmidt seiner Frau fremd gegangen ist, das ist für den Bürger vollkommen unerheblich.
Viele Politiker die heute den besten Ruf haben, hatten menschlich erhebliche Schwächen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wählen würde ich sie oder die Grünen sowieso nicht.


Was denn dann?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was denn dann?


Ich wähle schon immer die SPD. Und da bleibe ich auch bei.
Ich weiß sie haben große Fehler gemacht aber auch nachgebessert.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

Einen Totallausfall haben sie bis jetzt nicht geliefert.
Solange du mir nicht erzählen willst wie toll Scholz ist


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Solange du mir nicht erzählen willst wie toll Scholz ist


Ich finde ihn als Kanzlerkandidaten besser als Laschet und Baerbock.
Nur leider wird die SPD nicht genug Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn als Kanzlerkandidaten besser als Laschet und Baerbock.


Solange bezüglich Wirecard und CumEx nicht alles ausgeräumt ist sehe ich ihn auf Laschets Niveau.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Solange bezüglich Wirecard und CumEx nicht alles ausgeräumt ist sehe ich ihn auf Laschets Niveau.


Ja, da sollte er die Karten offen auf den Tisch legen. Wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat braucht man davor ja keine Angst haben.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es kam nur unwesentlicher Mist, nichts davon hat Auswirkungen auf einen Bürger Deutschlands.
> Das ist mir genau so egal wie, dass Helmut Schmidt seiner Frau fremd gegangen ist, das ist für den Bürger vollkommen unerheblich.
> Viele Politiker die heute den besten Ruf haben, hatten menschlich erhebliche Schwächen.


Ihre Inkompetenz und/oder die ihres Teams haben sehr wohl Auswirkungen, wenn sie Kanzlerin würde. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, die wirklich einfachsten Dinge in den Griff zu bekommen oder sie gar nicht entstehen zu lassen, weil man sich ausreichend vorbereitet hätte, wirkt zweifelhaft für das mächtigste Amt der BRD.
Dazu kommt ihre völlige Unerfahrenheit, sowohl in der Leitung eines Beamtenapparates (nicht mal ein Ministeramt auf Landesebene), als auch im Umgang mit anderen Politikern auf internationalem Parkett.
Der ganze Mix zusammen, macht sie völlig unwählbar, denn dann wäre ich genauso geeignet, obwohl ich mal zumindestens administrative und juristische Kenntnisse mitbringen würde.
Sorry die zwei Sachen wiegen für mich schon schwer genug , der ganze Rest, mit einem Fettnäpfchen nach dem anderen, der auf ihre eigene und die Inkompetenz ihres eigenen Teams zu 100% zurückzuführen ist, machen das ganze nur wesentlich schlimmer als besser.
Ich weise nur auf AKK hin, die genauso (Fettnäpfchen, mangelnde eigene Kompetenz und ihres Teams in ersten Jahr ihres Parteivorsitzes) auch gescheitert ist und das selbstverschuldet, da kann man sehr schön Parallelen zwischen Baerbock und AKK ziehen, die hatte aber wenigstens administrative Erfahrungen, die ihr ja gerade etwas als Verteidigungsminsterin helfen.

So etwas wie Baerbock brauche ich bestimmt nicht als Kanzlerin, weil der Job ist nicht wirklich dazu geschaffen, das man erstmal 1-2 Jahre Einarbeitungszeit benötigt, um halbwegs ohne Fettnapf, durch das Tagesgeschäft zu kommen, von wirklichen Krisen (innen- und außenpolitisch) ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist "N-Wort" tatsächlich politisch korrekter, obwohl jeder weiß, was es eigentlich heißt?
> Sind schwarze rassistisch, wenn sie sich gegenseitig "Ni..er" nennen?








						"Alter weißer Mann" in der Politik
					

Im Thread über die SPD sind wir ein bisschen weg galoppiert also hier der getrennte Thread. Ursprünglich ging es um folgende Wortmeldung von Thierse  https://m.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/wolfgang-thierse-wie-viel-identitaet-vertraegt-die-gesellschaft-17209407.html Bzw. wie seine Partei...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








Don-71 schrieb:


> Teilweise Zustimmung!
> Aber es gibt halt in Bayern/Bremen/Saarland/... nicht nur das Problem mangelnder Investitionen und Bildung, sondern auch eine über Jahrzehnte manifestierte Korruption der Eliten, in einigen/vielen Ländern ist auch noch immer nicht das Stammesdenken überwunde, dazu kommen religiöse Auseinandersetzungen im gleichen LAnd oder zwischen NAchbarländern. Es sind nicht die aller besten Voraussetzungen für Investitionen









Don-71 schrieb:


> Ihre Inkompetenz und/oder die ihres Teams haben sehr wohl Auswirkungen, wenn sie Kanzlerin würde. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, die wirklich einfachsten Dinge in den Griff zu bekommen oder sie gar nicht entstehen zu lassen, weil man sich ausreichend vorbereitet hätte, wirkt zweifelhaft für das mächtigste Amt der BRD.
> Dazu kommt ihre völlige Unerfahrenheit, sowohl in der Leitung eines Beamtenapparates (nicht mal ein Ministeramt auf Landesebene), als auch im Umgang mit anderen Politikern auf internationalem Parkett.



Der erste Abschnitt ist absolut irrelevant. MIt den kleinen Patzer, die sie sich bis jetzt erlaubt hat, wäre sie immer noch der fehlerfreiste der aktuellen Kandidaten und auch, soweit ich es überblicken kann, aller vorangehenden Kandidaten. Ja, inklusive Mrs. "damals war ich noch nicht so perfekt", auch die hatte vor ihrer ersten Wahl (und erst recht aber der zweiten) mehr Dreck am Stecken. Aber auf den zweiten Absatz kommt es an: Baerbock hat noch nie etwas großes versucht, an dem sie hätte scheitern können. Während den großen Fehlern anderer Kandidaten (viel zu wenig) Leistungen gegenüberstehen, war ihr einziger Claim "ich bin perfekt" im Sinne der Grünen. Das sie jetzt nach einander jede einzelne moralische Disziplin reißt, die den Grünen besonders am Herzen liegt und mit der sie sich von anderen positiv abheben wollen...

Selbst wenn es Schröder gegen Stoiber gegen Baerbock wäre (und zwar auch mit dem heutigen Wissen über die ersten beiden), könnten wir an der Stelle abbrechen. Aber da die Latte auf dem Limbo-Niveau von Scholz und Laschet liegt, könnte sie immer noch oben drüber stolpern.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer nicht in der Lage ist, die wirklich einfachsten Dinge in den Griff zu bekommen oder sie gar nicht entstehen zu lassen, weil man sich ausreichend vorbereitet hätte, wirkt zweifelhaft für das mächtigste Amt der BRD.


Wie willst du solche Dinge am entstehen hindern?
Mich erinnert das ganze an Clinton vs Trump. 
Also zumindest das was Baerbock abbekommt geht in die Richtung von dem was Clinton abbekommen hat,
nicht von den Gegenkandidaten, aber von der rechtspopulistischen Presse und den Fakenews Fabriken.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der ganze Mix zusammen, macht sie völlig unwählbar, denn dann wäre ich genauso geeignet, obwohl ich mal zumindestens administrative und juristische Kenntnisse mitbringen würde.


Seien wir ehrlich, wir finden in allen Parteien quasi immer Politiker der zweiten und dritten Reihe die wir für besser halten als das Spitzenpersonal.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weise nur auf AKK hin, die genauso (Fettnäpfchen, mangelnde eigene Kompetenz und ihres Teams in ersten Jahr ihres Parteivorsitzes) auch gescheitert ist


AKK hat sich in der Causa Rezo für die jüngeren Menschen selbst unnötigerweise zerlegt.
Merkel trifft sich mit LeFloid, AKK macht das:








						Reaktion auf Rezo und Co.: Kramp-Karrenbauer will im Wahlkampf Regeln für Influencer
					

Die CDU-Chefin bringt eine Diskussion über politische „Meinungsmache“ im Internet ins Spiel. Kritiker werfen ihr einen Angriff auf die Meinungsfreiheit vor – Kramp-Karrenbauer wehrt sich.




					www.faz.net
				




Klar, nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie gekocht, aber das war ein Desaster.
Willst du das wirklich mit Baerbock vergleichen?

Aber am Ende hat sich AKK ja mit Thüringen versenken lassen, das nehme ich ihr persönlich nicht übel.
In Thüringen lief etwas schief, aber sie hat gehandelt. Laschet ignoriert es.


Don-71 schrieb:


> So etwas wie Baerbock brauche ich bestimmt nicht als Kanzlerin, weil der Job ist nicht wirklich dazu geschaffen, das man erstmal 1-2 Jahre Einarbeitungszeit benötigt, um halbwegs ohne Fettnapf, durch das Tagesgeschäft zu kommen, von wirklichen Krisen (innen- und außenpolitisch) ganz zu schweigen.


Ich sag es nochmal, Obama war auch nie Minister, Gouverneur oder ähnlich und ist US Präsident geworden.
Auf Bundesebene war er nur 3 Jahre Abgeordneter, auf Landesebene 8. Ja insgesamt etwas länger als Baerbock, aber nur wenn man Bund und Land zusammen zählt.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2021)

Um Gottes Willen, du willst doch nicht wirklich Obama mit Baerbock vergleichen?!
Ich erinnere mal an seine Rede in Berlin vor seiner Wahl als Präsident und sein Charisma!
Da ist Baerbock Lichtjahre von entfernt.
Dazu war er perfekt vorbereitet und hat sich nicht so sau dämliche Fehler in der Vorbereitung und im Wahlkampf geleistet.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie willst du solche Dinge am entstehen hindern?
> Mich erinnert das ganze an Clinton vs Trump.
> Also zumindest das was Baerbock abbekommt geht in die Richtung von dem was Clinton abbekommen hat,
> nicht von den Gegenkandidaten, aber von der rechtspopulistischen Presse und den Fakenews Fabriken.


Wie lächerlich, hätte sie bei ihrem Lebenslauf und ihrem Buch entsprechend genau gearbeitet, und die eigenen Grünen moralischen Standards eingehalten,  wäre da nie etwas hochgekommen, so etwas dämliches ist Obama nie passiert.
Du kannst ja Anna Lena verehren, aber ein Vergleich mit Obama geht eindeutig zu weit, eher ist er hochgradig lächerlich.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber am Ende hat sich AKK ja mit Thüringen versenken lassen, das nehme ich ihr persönlich nicht übel.
> In Thüringen lief etwas schief, aber sie hat gehandelt. Laschet ignoriert es.


Auch das ist nicht richtig, Thüringen war nur der letzte Tropfen oder Fettnäpfchen, in einer Reihe von Fettnäpfchen, die mehr als 1 Jahr in schöner Regelmäßigkeit statt fanden. Thüringen war nur ein Auslöser, aber nie wirklich der Grund für ihr Scheitern


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen, du willst doch nicht wirklich Obama mit Baerbock vergleichen?!


Don natürlich kann ich beide vergleichen.
Warum gehst du jetzt auf Charisma etc ein? Es ging in dem Vergleich um politische Erfahrung *UND NICHT UM MEHR!*



Don-71 schrieb:


> sein Charisma!


Ja das war gut, sowas hat man in Deutschland seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr im Kanzleramt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie lächerlich, hätte sie bei ihrem Lebenslauf und ihrem Buch entsprechend genau gearbeitet, und die eigenen Grünen moralischen Standards eingehalten, wäre da nie etwas hochgekommen, so etwas dämliches ist Obama nie passiert.


Und trotzdem ist das politisch absolut unbedeutend und wird hochgepuscht wie eben bei Clinton.
Erinnerst du dich an die Sache mit Clintons E Mails? Als sie bei warmen Wetter ein paar Kreislaufprobleme hatte?
Das ist absolut das selbe Niveau.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja Anna Lena verehren, aber ein Vergleich mit Obama geht eindeutig zu weit.


Was soll das Framing? 
Ich hab ganz klar und deutlich gesagt, dass Baerbock nicht das beste ist was die Grünen zu bieten haben.
Aber sie hat mir keinen Grund geliefert, dass ich die Grünen nicht wählen würde. Kein Nogo.
Und die Alternativen sind Scholz und Laschet, das darf man nicht vergessen.

Ich rechne dir übrigens hoch an, dass du als CDUler so über Laschet schreibst.
Während du Laschet aber nur nicht unterstützen willst (wie gesagt Hochachtung!) will ich ihn diesmal verhindern
nachdem ich in NRW nun halt aktiv für ihn geworben habe.

Trennung 

Ach ja so sympathisch ich Obama finde, seine Bilanz ist am Ende nicht so nachhaltig,
der erfahrenere Politiker in der Runde war nur Vizepräsident und am Ende
seiner Präsidentschaft war Trump möglich (auch wenn man es ihm nicht persönlich anlasten kann)









						Bilanz als Präsident: Was Barack Obama hinterlässt
					

Barack Obama wollte mehr sein als der erste Schwarze im Weißen Haus. Er verstand sich als linker Ronald Reagan und baute das Land um. Doch nach acht Jahren steht das erneuerte Amerika auf schwankendem Grund.




					www.faz.net
				




Leider habe ich keinen ausführlichen Blick aus 2020 oder 2021 auf Obamas Zeit gefunden.


----------



## seahawk (27. Juli 2021)

Wobei die einzige Lösung für Deutschland eben Analena ist. Wir brauchen einen Aufbruch und eine Erneuerung der Gesellschaft und das geht mit einem alten weißen Mann nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Die Grünen werden nicht stärkste Kraft. Und sie werden auch nicht den Kanzler bzw die Kanzlerin stellen.
Laschet wird Kanzler und Baerbock Vize-Kanzlerin.
Daran könnte sich nur noch etwas ändern wenn die Union richtig Sch**sse baut.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laschet wird Kanzler...


Die rheinisch-kichernde Frohnatur?
Das wird Valium für das Volk. 
Zeit fürs Fremdschämen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Gefällt mir ja auch nicht. Aber wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so kommen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don natürlich kann ich beide vergleichen.
> Warum gehst du jetzt auf Charisma etc ein? Es ging in dem Vergleich um politische Erfahrung *UND NICHT UM MEHR!*


Obama war vor seiner Präsidentschaft US Senator für Illinois. Das nenne ich sehr wohl politische Erfahrung.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das nenne ich sehr wohl politische Erfahrung.


Ich doch auch, aber es ist auch nicht viel mehr als MdB. 

Es hieß ja auch nicht, dass Obama keine Erfahrung hatte sondern nicht wirklich mehr als Baerbock.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich doch auch, aber es ist auch nicht viel mehr als MdB.


Du kannst den US Senat nicht mit dem Bundestag vergleichen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es hieß ja auch nicht, dass Obama keine Erfahrung hatte sondern nicht wirklich mehr als Baerbock.


Doch, deutlich mehr würde ich jetzt sagen.
Dann müsstest du Trump erwähnen, der keinerlei politische Erfahrung hatte.
Aber letztendlich spielt es aus meiner Sicht eh keine rolle, wie viel Erfahrung da ist. Du musst dir nur die richtigen Berater ins Boot holen und dann klappt das.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Zwischen Obama und Baerbock liegen Welten.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zwischen Obama und Baerbock liegen Welten.


Obama ist eine charismatische Persönlichkeit, erfolgreicher Buchautor, Friedensnobelpreisträger, Weltenmann.   
Baerbock bringt die Grünen wieder unter 10%.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Obama ist eine charismatische Persönlichkeit, erfolgreicher Buchautor, Friedensnobelpreisträger, Weltenmann.
> Baerbock bringt die Grünen wieder unter 10%.


Wobei das mit dem Friedensnobelpreis übertrieben und auch unangebracht war.
Er selber wußte ja nicht mal wofür er den bekommen hat.
Und am Ende seiner Amtszeit hätte er den bestimmt nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## seahawk (27. Juli 2021)

Baerbock ist die Zukunft Deutschlands!


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst den US Senat nicht mit dem Bundestag vergleichen.


Eher mit dem Bundesrat, wobei das auch nicht passt. Also am ehesten mit dem Bundestag.


Threshold schrieb:


> Doch, deutlich mehr würde ich jetzt sagen.


Ja jetzt nach 8 Jahren Präsidentschaft


Threshold schrieb:


> Obama ist eine charismatische Persönlichkeit, erfolgreicher Buchautor, Friedensnobelpreisträger, Weltenmann.


Erfolgloser Präsident hast du vergessen


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2021)

Der Senat ist die "Ländervertretung" in den USA, also schon eine Art Bundesrat, aber mit abweichenden Kompetenzen.
Dass Obama "erfolglos" war, ist mir jetzt  neu. 
Innenpolitisch hatte er einiges bewegt und zu bewegen versucht, Problem bei all seinen Entscheidungen war die republikanische Mehrheit im Senat.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dass Obama "erfolglos" war, ist mir jetzt neu.


Na doch.
Fast alles was er dann doch erreicht hat, hat Trump nicht überlebt.
Wie gesagt, die Schuldfrage muss man separat betrachten.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na doch.
> Fast alles was er dann doch erreicht hat, hat Trump nicht überlebt.
> Wie gesagt, die Schuldfrage muss man separat betrachten.


Na ja, dass ist aber fast immer so bei einem Machtwechsel zw. Res. u. Dems. vice versa in den USA.

Apropos, ich warte immer noch auf die versprochene Steuererklärung auf dem Bierdeckel, gänzliche Abschaffung des Solis, Harz IV Reform, Bundeswehrreform, Rentenreform, soziale Wohnbauoffensive, Pflegereform, Lobbyverbote, Asylreform der EU usw. etc. pp....
Einige meiner Mitmenschen warten immer noch auf die Corona-Novemberhilfen...
Und ach ja, wer hat eigentlich seit 20 Jahren den Zivilschutz vergammeln lassen?

ICH würde gerne einen so erfolglosen Präsidenten  an Stelle dem Schnarchnasenclub in Berlin haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Obama ist eine charismatische Persönlichkeit, erfolgreicher Buchautor, Friedensnobelpreisträger, Weltenmann.
> Baerbock bringt die Grünen wieder unter 10%.



Du hast Kriegsverbrecher vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast Kriegsverbrecher vergessen.


Das ist Hörensagen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast Kriegsverbrecher vergessen.


Hast du auch Belege für deine Lügen?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du auch Belege für deine Lügen?


Er meint die Drohnentötungen

Als Kriegsverbrechen würde ich das nicht einordnen, aber ob das so wie die USA es gemacht haben wirklich
legal ist, ist eine Frage für Juristen.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2021)

Da gibt es mittlerweile "kritischere " Drohnen, die schon autonom töten:








						Bayraktar TB2 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da gibt es mittlerweile "kritischere " Drohnen, die schon autonom töten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich seh nicht was daran kritisch ist. 
Die Drohne entscheidet ja nicht, das wäre kritisch, sie fliegt hin, wirft ihre Ladung ab, fliegt zurück.

Wo ist das Ding kritischer als ein Marschflugkörper?


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2021)

Erkennbar habe ich kritisch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.
Die besagte Drohne entscheidet selbst, wo sie ihre Landung bzw. Kleinraketen hin feuert.
Sprich die KI und kein Mensch entscheidet.
Der Marschflugkörper nicht, der fliegt punktgenau zu dem von einem Menschen  vorprogrammierten Ziel.

Die Diskussion, ob es richtig ist, dass die KI die Menschen tötet, mögt ihr nun diskutieren oder auch nicht.
Es ist letztlich eine Frage der Ethik, die man in diesem Fall sicherlich hinterfragen darf.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Marschflugkörper nicht, der fliegt punktgenau zu dem von einem Menschen vorprogrammierten Ziel.


Naja das war vielleicht zu deiner Zeit so.
Taurus kann das.

Bei SEAD haust du ja auch deine HARMs raus die über dem Gebiet kreisen und ein Ziel entdecken.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2021)

Nochmal:
Ich werte das nicht, bzw. habe bisher kein für mich schlüssiges Ergebnis.

Es stand im Kontext zu "Obama sei ein Kriegsverbrecher", was absurd ist.
Merkel ist auch keine Mörderin, nur weil seit 16 Jahren alle Sirenen vor sich her rotten.
Die jeweilige Mehrheit in den Ländern hat diese Staatsoberhäupter gewählt und alle sind demnach gleichermaßen mitverantwortlich für deren Tun und Handeln, weil es eben die Volksvertreter sind - eigene Verantwortung abschieben geht nicht und ist in diesem Kontext viel zu einfach und zu bequem.

Weiterhin steht im Raum, dass eben die KI in einer Kriegsumgebung mittlerweile über Leben und Tod eines Menschen entscheiden kann.
Wollen wir das?
Wird dadurch Leben der eigenen Soldaten geschützt?
 Und ich rede hier nicht von der lächerlichen SPD Position, dass von Menschen gesteuerte Drohnen unbewaffnet sein sollen, Krieg ist Krieg und unsere Jungs waren mit Sicherheit nicht in Afghanistan oder sind es immer noch in Mali, um Karten zu spielen, so naiv kann man gar nicht sein.
Oh wait, doch, Scholz kennt ja auch niemanden mehr von Wirecard.
Von Guttenberg um so mehr...und wer noch?

Wir sind an einem Kippunkt der Technologie angekommen, bei der ein Kriegsgeschehen "automatisiert" zumindest in Teilen ablaufen kann.
Die Entscheidung und die Verantwortung, dass ein Mensch stirbt, übernimmt die KI.
Das ist bequem in einer Welt, in der niemand mehr Verantwortung übernehmen will,
ob es richtig ist, steht wo ganz anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist Hörensagen.



Das sind Fakten.  Die Präsidentschaft Obamas ist offenkundig.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du auch Belege für deine Lügen?











						Kriegsverbrechen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				












						Drohnenkrieg - Obamas tödliches Erbe
					

Während der Präsidentschaft von Barack Obama wurden Tötungen per Drohne zur Staatsdoktrin, jede Woche unterschrieb er die sogenannte "Kill List". Und in Zukunft wird ein Donald Trump das tun - dank seines Vorgängers, den Friedensnobelpreisträger Obama.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				






> Doch amerikanische Drohnenangriffe finden nicht nur in Afghanistan statt, sondern auch im Irak und in Syrien. *Obama hat den Drohnenkrieg auch in Länder getragen, in denen die USA offiziell gar keinen Krieg führen, etwa in den Jemen, nach Somalia oder nach Pakistan.* „Ich bin wohl gut im Töten“, scherzte der Friedensnobelpreisträger Obama einst über seinen Drohnenkrieg. Man fragt sich, ob er das auch im Angesicht der kleinen Aisha sagen würde.



Also auch Angriffskriege gegen souveräne Staaten geführt.

PS: Man stelle sich bloß vor, was los wäre, wenn Putin "Kill Lists" abzeichnen würde. Die Presse würde vor lauter Doppelmoral gar nicht mehr aufhören zu hyperventilieren.









						Amnesty geißelt US-Drohnenangriffe als Völkerrechtsverstoß | DW | 22.10.2013
					

Breitseite von Amnesty: Die Menschenrechtsorganisation wirft den USA vor, mit Drohnenangriffen in Pakistan immer wieder das Völkerrecht gebrochen zu haben. Einige Angriffe seien sogar als Kriegsverbrechen einzustufen.




					www.dw.com
				




Aber was weiß Amnesty International schon. Sind sicherlich "rechte" Verschwörungstheorien oder so, gell?


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also auch Angriffskriege gegen souveräne Staaten geführt.


Das waren eher gezielte Angriffe gegen Terroristen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also auch Angriffskriege gegen souveräne Staaten geführt.


Du und andere scheinen nicht wirklich zu erfassen oder erfassen zu können, um was es hier geht, vor allen dingen auch juristisch. Zu behaupten das Töten von Terrorristen oder Nicht-Kombattanten wie im Falle von Taliban wären Angriffskriege, oder Kriegsverbrechen, ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.
Meine Zeit ist mir zu schade, mich wieder mit Verschwörungstheorien auseinanderzusetzen, nur weil einige Leute nicht den Unterschied, definieren können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das waren eher gezielte Angriffe gegen Terroristen.











						Drohnenangriffe in Pakistan – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> US-Juristen haben die Praxis in offiziellen Anhörungen teilweise als „klaren Bruch des Völkerrechts bezeichnet. Unter anderem führt die Tatsache, dass bei den Angriffen mit von den Drohnen abgefeuerten Hellfire-Raketen bereits mehrere Hundert Unbeteiligte getötet wurden, darunter auch zahlreiche Kinder, zu anhaltender Kritik sowohl aus den USA als auch aus anderen Ländern.



Klar, alles "Terroristen". Und so "gezielt" war das ja scheinbar nicht, wenn ständig Zivilisten dabei sterben.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Du und andere scheinen nicht wirklich zu erfassen oder erfassen zu können, um was es hier geht, vor allen dingen auch juristisch. Zu behaupten das Töten von Terrorristen oder Nicht-Kombattant wie im Falle von Taliiban wären Angriffskriege, oder Kriegsverbrechen, ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.
> Meine Zeit ist mir zu schade, mich wieder mit Verschwörungstheorien auseinanderzusetzen, nur weil einige Leute nicht den Unterschied, definieren können.



Wenn du mal wieder Fakten nicht widerlegen kannst, kommt das typische diffamieren und argumentum ad hominem.  Das ist so vorhersehbar, wie langweilig.

Und angesichts eines verlinkten Artikels über Amnesty International von "Verschwörungstheorien" zu sprechen, ist schon sehr gewagt. Aber wie gesagt, was weiß Amnesty International schon?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das waren eher gezielte Angriffe gegen Terroristen.


Man kann durchaus fragen wie weit man den Tod von Zivilisten akzeptieren will und kann wenn man
den Terroristenchef umbringen will während er in seinem Privathaus sitzt.

Ich finde es immer kompliziert den Tod von Unschuldigen zu akzeptieren, wenn man nicht in einer konkreten oder mittelbaren Selbstverteidigungssituation steckt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer kompliziert den Tod von Unschuldigen zu akzeptieren, wenn man nicht in einer konkreten oder mittelbaren Selbstverteidigungssituation steckt.


die Amerikaner würde ohne zu zögern ein Passagierflugzeug abschießen, wenn es eine Bedrohung darstellt.
Man kann immer mit dem Völkerrecht kommen aber weder die Amerikaner noch die Russen kümmert das, wenn es um eigene Interessen geht.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> die Amerikaner würde ohne zu zögern ein Passagierflugzeug abschießen, wenn es eine Bedrohung darstellt.


Meine Güte


Sparanus schrieb:


> *wenn man nicht in einer konkreten oder mittelbaren Selbstverteidigungssituation steckt.*


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, alles "Terroristen". Und so "gezielt" war das ja scheinbar nicht, wenn ständig Zivilisten dabei sterben.


Zivile Opfer sind immer unschön. Aber Terroristen mißbrauchen auch Zivilisten als Schutzschilde.

Topic: "Stimmung bewegt sich Richtung SPD": Scholz bei Direktwahl vor Laschet und Baerbock

Schade das es für die gesamte SPD letztendlich nicht reichen wird.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Güte


Meine Güte. Ich versuche dir zu erklären, dass es Staaten gibt, die sich nicht um das Völkerrecht kümmern und eigene Interessen nachgehen.
Im Fall der USA töten sie mögliche Terroristen und nehmen dabei auch den Tod von Unbeteiligten in Kauf.

Und aus dem gleichen Grund würden die USA auch ein Passagierflugzeug abschießen.
Sowas ist in Deutschland unmöglich.

Aber was hat das jetzt mit der Wahl zu tun?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas ist in Deutschland unmöglich.


Das würde ich mal sehr stark bezweifeln, wenn es hart auf hart kommen würde.
Kein verantwortungsvoller Politiker oder Kommandeur würde tausende von Toten in Kauf nehmen oder eine verseuchte Umwelt, wenn das "Problem" mit einem Abschuss zu 100% aus der Welt zu räumen ist.
Da kann das Bundesverfassungsgericht 30mal ein entsprechendes Gesetz für verfassungswidrig erklären, am Ende muss Jemand eine "Güterabwägung" vornehmen und die fällt auch in Deutschland bei *entsprechender Gefahr*, wohl eher nicht für ein Passagierflugzeug und seine Passagiere aus, wenn man damit tausende Menschenleben retten kann.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas ist in Deutschland unmöglich.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, werter Threshold.


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat das jetzt mit der Wahl zu tun?


Peripher...
Wir können doch immerhin feststellen, dass die diesjährige Auswahl an Kandidaten weder Pulitzerpreis oder Oscar oder gar einen Nobelpreis jemals im Leben absahnen werden.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und aus dem gleichen Grund würden die USA auch ein Passagierflugzeug abschießen.
> Sowas ist in Deutschland unmöglich.


Naja, wenn ein Passagierflugzeug mit Terroristen an Board z.B. Kurs auf das vollbesetzte Münchener Olympiastadion (oder Allianz Arena) nehmen würde, würde ich dafür nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen. Ist aber ein schwieriges Thema und hat mit dem eigentlichen Threadthema nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Güte. Ich versuche dir zu erklären, dass es Staaten gibt, die sich nicht um das Völkerrecht kümmern und eigene Interessen nachgehen.


Mit einem komplett unpassenden Beispiel was mir eher sagt, dass du das Thema nicht verstanden hast.
Ein Flugzeug das entführt ist, ist wie eine abgeworfene Bombe. Ein Terrorchef beim Mittagessen mit Frau und Kindern nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas ist in Deutschland unmöglich.


Glaub du das mal.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Jemand eine "Güterabwägung" vornehmen und die fällt auch in Deutschland bei *entsprechender Gefahr*, wohl eher nicht für ein Passagierflugzeug und seine Passagiere aus, wenn man damit tausende Menschenleben retten kann.


Ich würde schon sagen, dass der Tatbestand Totschlag erfüllt ist wenn man schießt.
Aber man kann es ja als Mensch der grad im Eurofighter sitzt rechtfertigen oder entschuldigen.
Ich würde zu 99 Prozent darauf wetten, dass der verantwortliche Pilot straffrei ausgeht.

Dazu:








						Terror – Ihr Urteil | DasErste.de
					

Die Zuschauerinnen und Zuschauer werden zu Schöffen und bestimmen an diesem Abend über Freispruch oder Verurteilung, über das Schicksal eines Menschen. Ist Lars Koch schuldig oder unschuldig?




					www.daserste.de


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Terrorchef beim Mittagessen mit Frau und Kindern nicht.


Das Problem ist das Terroristen auch Raketen aus unmittelbare Nähe von Zivilisten abschiessen. U.a. auf Zivilisten und Soldaten des Gegners. Ist schon im Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien und Israel passiert.
Ich möchte in solchen Situationen nicht entscheiden ob solche Stellungen beschossen werden dürfen oder nicht.
Aber kann nachvollziehen wenn man auch seine eigene Bevölkerung schützen will.
Terroristen sind feige und deswegen ist ein Krieg gegen sie fast immer asymmetrisch.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2021)

Zu dem Thema ergänzend und von meiner Seite aus abschließend:
Es gibt auch in Deutschland einige wenige hochsensible "no flight areas" primär militärischer und nukleartechnischer Natur und die Befehlslage war damals zu 100% eindeutig und wird es selbst heute noch mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit sein.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Terroristen auch Raketen aus unmittelbare Nähe von Zivilisten abschiessen. U.a. auf Zivilisten und Soldaten des Gegners. Ist schon im Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien und Israel passiert.


Und genau darum ging es nicht.
Das wäre wieder die Gefahr die OHNE JEDEN ZWEIFEL Selbstverteidigung erlauben würde.

Stell dir vor die Deutsche Polizei jagt einen Mörder und Vergewaltiger der Abends wieder losziehen könnte
und definitiv irgendwann wieder vergewaltigen und morden wird.
Sie spürt ihn auf als er grad im Supermarkt einkauft und niemanden gefährdet

a) Sie sprengt (nicht mit dem SEK stürmen, sondern wirklich sprengen) den ganzen Supermarkt mit allen die drin sind
b) Sie wartet auf eine bessere Gelegenheit wo nur Täter und Komplizen erwischt werden

Niemand, absolut niemand hätte für Option a) Verständnis.
Aber genau das machen die US Amerikaner mit ihren Drohnen.

Natürlich ist das Polizei Beispiel stark vereinfacht, aber genau in die Richtung geht die Kritik
und man kann sie nicht einfach beiseite wischen. Es ist absolut kritisch.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das würde ich mal sehr stark bezweifeln, wenn es hart auf hart kommen würde.
> Kein verantwortungsvoller Politiker oder Kommandeur würde tausende von Toten in Kauf nehmen oder eine verseuchte Umwelt, wenn das "Problem" mit einem Abschuss zu 100% aus der Welt zu räumen ist.
> Da kann das Bundesverfassungsgericht 30mal ein entsprechendes Gesetz für verfassungswidrig erklären, am Ende muss Jemand eine "Güterabwägung" vornehmen und die fällt auch in Deutschland bei *entsprechender Gefahr*, wohl eher nicht für ein Passagierflugzeug und seine Passagiere aus, wenn man damit tausende Menschenleben retten kann.





compisucher schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, werter Threshold.





RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ein Passagierflugzeug mit Terroristen an Board z.B. Kurs auf das vollbesetzte Münchener Olympiastadion (oder Allianz Arena) nehmen würde, würde ich dafür nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Glaub du das mal.


Das Problem ist, dass es für diesen Fall keine rechtliche Grundlage gibt. Die Bundesregierung hatte mal ein entsprechende Gesetz ausgearbeitet aber das Verfassungsgericht hat das kassiert, da es gegen Artikel 1 und 2 des Grundgesetzes verstößt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es für diesen Fall keine rechtliche Grundlage gibt. Die Bundesregierung hatte mal ein entsprechende Gesetz ausgearbeitet aber das Verfassungsgericht hat das kassiert, da es gegen Artikel 1 und 2 des Grundgesetzes verstößt.


Braucht es nicht.
In dieser Situation handelt der Pilot und nicht der Staat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die besagte Drohne entscheidet selbst, wo sie ihre Landung bzw. Kleinraketen hin feuert.



Sofern ich das richtig sehe, lässt sich das Ding nur mit Lasergelenkter Munition und BYLS-Raketen bewaffnen. Also nur mit Waffen, die eine externe Zielmarkierung brauchen oder ohnehin anhand von Sensordaten ohne direkten menschlichen Kontakt auf Ziele abgeschossen werden. Das ist, verglichen mit manch US-Systemen die Ziele selbstständig auswählen und (offiziell) nur noch auf eine Bestätigung warten, ein ziemlich KI-freies Transportsystem für Sprengstoff, dass sich von einen normalen Marschflugkörper nur darin unterscheidet, dass Antrieb und Tragwerk zurückkommen und intakt landen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2021)

Es ist nicht unüblich, dass der Waffenträger den Laser selbst mitträgt.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sofern ich das richtig sehe, lässt sich das Ding nur mit Lasergelenkter Munition und BYLS-Raketen bewaffnen. Also nur mit Waffen, die eine externe Zielmarkierung brauchen oder ohnehin anhand von Sensordaten ohne direkten menschlichen Kontakt auf Ziele abgeschossen werden. Das ist, verglichen mit manch US-Systemen die Ziele selbstständig auswählen und (offiziell) nur noch auf eine Bestätigung warten, ein ziemlich KI-freies Transportsystem für Sprengstoff, dass sich von einen normalen Marschflugkörper nur darin unterscheidet, dass Antrieb und Tragwerk zurückkommen und intakt landen.


Mist, ich habe die falsche Drohne verlinkt.
Gemeint war die hier, immer noch aus der Türkei:








						Drohne soll offenbar selbstständig Soldaten angegriffen haben
					

Das geht aus einem UN-Bericht hervor. Unklar ist, ob es bei dem Angriff in Libyen Opfer gab




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juli 2021)

Wie war das, wer von anderen abschreibt hat nicht die moralische Integrität um Kanzler zu werden?









						Plagiatsvorwurf: Armin Laschet räumt Fehler in eigenem Buch ein
					

Nach Annalena Baerbock werden auch Armin Laschet Plagiate in einem Buch vorge...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2021)

Es gibt mittlerweile "bekannte Plagiatsjäger"?


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile "bekannte Plagiatsjäger"?


Die werden extra von Neidern, Missgönnern etc auf prominente Personen, meistens Politiker, angesetzt, um diesen zu schaden. Die lassen sich dafür sogar teuer bezahlen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die werden extra von Neidern, Missgönnern etc auf prominente Personen, meistens Politiker, angesetzt, um diesen zu schaden. Die lassen sich dafür sogar teuer bezahlen.


Die stehen bei mir auf einem Level mit den Beratern die im Verteidigungsministerium ein und aus gehen. 

Berater: "Sie brauchen mehr Ersatzteile für ihre Panzer und Kampfjets."
Ministerium: "Nein!? oO"
Berater: "Doch!"
Minsterium: "Oh!"
Berater: "10 Millionen € bitte"


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2021)

Oder ohne Witze:

Das BMG hat Berater bezahlt damit sie einen Idealo Preisvergleich für FFP2 Masken durchführen. 


Ich bin immer noch dafür, dass Minister für Fehlentscheidungen mit ihren Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden können.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile "bekannte Plagiatsjäger"?


Klar. Derselbe der das Baerbock Buch unter die Lupe genommen hat.
Nur gabs damals komischerweise keine kritischen Fragen wer die Plagiate denn aufgedeckt hat...


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

Noch etwas aktuelles zu den Cum-Ex-Geschäften:

Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs: Cum-Ex-Geschäfte sind strafbar

Nach Urteil des BGH: Scholz erwartet weitere Cum-Ex-Anklagen

Scholz meint weiterhin das keine Einflussnahmen seinerseits stattgefunden haben. Ich hoffe mal dass das stimmt.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder ohne Witze:
> 
> Das BMG hat Berater bezahlt damit sie einen Idealo Preisvergleich für FFP2 Masken durchführen.


Dafuq! oO Das wird ja immer besser... -.-  

Ob im Idealo-Preisvergleich wohl die Firmen der CDU/CSU-Maskenaffäre automatisch ganz oben standen? Fragen über Fragen... 



> Ich bin immer noch dafür, dass Minister für Fehlentscheidungen mit ihren Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden können.


Geh ich mit.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Dafuq! oO Das wird ja immer besser... -.-


Ich will aber auch eine Quelle liefern 



> Wie das BMG letztendlich auf die Summe von sechs Euro inklusive Mehrwertsteuer kam, geht aus den Unterlagen nicht hervor. Es findet sich aber in den Unterlagen des Ministeriums eine "Preisprobenstichanalyse", erstellt von den Wirtschaftsprüfern EY, die das BMG bereits in der Beschaffung von Schutzausrüstung berieten.
> 
> *In den Unterlagen des Ministeriums befinden sich zwei Präsentationen, in denen EY-Berater die Preise verschiedener Maskentypen zu bestimmen Stichtagen aufbereitet haben. Die Quellen: Preisvergleichsportale wie etwa Idealo.de, geizhals.de, und restposten.de sowie Presseartikel. Auf durchschnittlich 4,29 Euro kamen die Berater Anfang Oktober und auf 1,22 im Großhandel in einer weiteren Preisermittlung vom 25. November.* Die Differenz zwischen dem erhobenen möglichen Einkaufspreis von 1,22 und dem Erstattungspreis von 6 Euro erklärt das BMG damit, dass man die 4,29 Euro zu Grunde gelegt und dann noch Arbeitskosten der Apotheker pauschal hinzugefügt habe. EY äußert sich auf Anfrage "grundsätzlich nicht zu Beratungsmandaten".
> 
> Ebenfalls am 25. November nahm Spahn an einer Videokonferenz unter anderem mit dem Apothekerverband teil. Schon damals soll der Preis von sechs Euro manchen sehr hoch vorgekommen sein. Ein Teilnehmer der Videokonferenz soll die Runde darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, dass er selbst gerade fünf FFP2-Masken bei einer Drogeriemarktkette für 9,99 Euro gekauft hatte. Doch im Ministerium hielt man an den sechs Euro pro Maske für die Apotheker fest.











						FFP2-Masken aus Apotheken: Zwei Milliarden Euro zu viel gezahlt?
					

Die Fachabteilungen im Gesundheitsministerium waren nach Recherchen von WDR, NDR und SZ gegen die kostenlose Abgabe von FFP2-Masken durch Apotheken: Doch Gesundheitsminister Spahn setzte sich durch - und verschaffte Apotheken damit gigantische Gewinne.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch dafür, dass Minister für Fehlentscheidungen mit ihren Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden können.


Das  wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das  wird nicht funktionieren.


Ja, weil selbst die dicksten Lobbypolitiker nicht genug auf der hohen Kante hätten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, weil selbst die dicksten Lobbypolitiker nicht genug auf der hohen Kante hätten.


Na wäre ja schon schön zu sehen wie Scheuer den Rest seines Lebens auf H4 Niveau leben darf.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juli 2021)

Es ist halt leider so, dass nur der Bürger bei Wahlen Politiker wirklich für Inkompetenz zur Rechenschaft ziehen kann.
Daher erlaubt sich die CDU ja auch einen Klopper nach dem anderen, das Schreckensbild von der Grünen Frau die den Veggie Day und ein Tempolimit einführen will sind für viele einfach abschreckender, als inkompetente Männer die Milliarden verschwenden ohne ein Ergebnis zu erzielen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2021)

Und die Rechenschaft bezieht sich dann auch nur auf Machtverlust. 
Finanziell stehen die weiterhin quasi schadlos da.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die Rechenschaft bezieht sich dann auch nur auf Machtverlust.
> Finanziell stehen die weiterhin quasi schadlos da.


Leider. Man sieht ja an zu Guttenberg, dass bei der Schwarzen Mafia ääh der CSU man ja nie richtig raus ist.
Es ist halt verständlich, dass Politiker glauben keine Rechenschaft ablegen zu müssen wenn nie einer zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn Schwarz abgewählt wird, dann kann auch ein Theodor zu und von nicht ins Kanzleramt marschieren und seinen Einfluss geltend machen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Leider. Man sieht ja an zu Guttenberg, dass bei der Schwarzen Mafia ääh der CSU man ja nie richtig raus ist.
> Es ist halt verständlich, dass Politiker glauben keine Rechenschaft ablegen zu müssen wenn nie einer zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn Schwarz abgewählt wird, dann kann auch ein Theodor zu und von nicht ins Kanzleramt marschieren und seinen Einfluss geltend machen.


Es waren die grünen Moralapostel, die zu Gutenberg fertig gemacht und die Maßstäbe damals gesetzt haben. Man hat ihre Kanzlerkandidatin mit denselben Maßstäben bemessen, schon war das Geschrei groß. Laschet..ähm.. Luschet zeigt Bärbock, wie man damit umgeht. Er hat es zugegeben und sich entschuldigt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2021)

So wer hat schon wieder Lack ins Trinkwasser gegeben?


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es waren die grünen Moralapostel, die zu Gutenberg fertig gemacht und die Maßstäbe damals gesetzt haben. Man hat ihre Kanzlerkandidatin mit denselben Maßstäben bemessen, schon war das Geschrei groß. Laschet..ähm.. Luschet zeigt Bärbock, wie man damit umgeht. Er hat es zugegeben und sich entschuldigt.


??

Naja, nicht ganz, Laschet hat ja nicht selbst abgeschrieben, er hat abschreiben lassen. Und das Finanzamt wegen Steuerhinterziehung an der Backe gehabt wegen seines Buches.
Also ja, Laschet zeigt wie die CDU sowas macht: Auf Quellen scheißen, die Arbeit an Knechte verteilen, sich selbst bereichern und das beim Vertuschen Steuern hinterziehen. Die Olle Baerbock hat das nicht drauf, wie soll die Kanzler können.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2021)

Der Lasch-o-mat nun hinter dem Schloz-o-mat in Umfragen. Was für eine grausame Auswahl an Spitzenkandidat*innen in diesem Jahr. 

Man stelle sich Söder gegen Habeck vor. Das wäre ein Wahlkampf der Ideologie und der Zukunftsvisionen und nicht ein Krampf des möglichst geringen Versagens.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Lasch-o-mat nun hinter dem Schloz-o-mat in Umfragen. Was für eine grausame Auswahl an Spitzenkandidat*innen in diesem Jahr.
> 
> Man stelle sich Söder gegen Habeck vor. Das wäre ein Wahlkampf der Ideologie und der Zukunftsvisionen und nicht ein Krampf des möglichst geringen Versagens.


Das ist zwar teilweise richtig, aber es sind nicht nur die Kandidaten, sondern auch die Parteien die großflächig versagen.
Die Grünen kriegen es noch nicht mal gebacken, eine rechtlich einwandfreie Landesliste in allen Bundealändern aufzustellen und eifert da mit der AfD um die Wette, die Parteivorsitzende der SPD ist so blamabel unwissend, das es einem nur noch graust und die CDU hat völlig den Bezug zur Realität mit ihrer Kanzlerkandidaten Kür und ihrem Wahlkampf für den Hampelmann verloren.
Bei der FDP und ihrem völlig degenerierten Kubicki rumschreier, der nichts anderes zu tun hat als jede Woche, bei der Welt die gleichen degenerierten Vorwürfe gegen die Kanzlerin zu erheben, aber zu feige ist, den Vorwürfen, Taten durch Klagen folgen zu lassen, muss man auch komplette Realitätsverweigerung attestieren und völlige Unfähigkeit Krisen zu bewältigen.
Dieses Land geht trauigen Verhältnissen entgegen.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2021)

Ja, selbst wir Linken werden Merkel noch sehr vermissen, denn Integrität und Kompetenz auf ihrem Niveau sind bei keiner Partei aktuell in Sicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch etwas aktuelles zu den Cum-Ex-Geschäften:
> 
> Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs: Cum-Ex-Geschäfte sind strafbar
> 
> ...



Natürlich hat sich Scholz jahrelang nicht in Cum-Ex-Geschäfte eingemischt. Das stimmt definitiv. 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, weil selbst die dicksten Lobbypolitiker nicht genug auf der hohen Kante hätten.



Niemand hat soviel Geld "auf der hohen Kante". Selbst Bezzos gesamtes Vermögen, von dem er weniger als 10% "auf der hohen" Kante haben dürfte, ist kleiner als allein der Etat des Verkehrsministeriums für eine Amtsperiode, durch das Arbeitsminiterium fließt in 10 Monaten mehr Geld. Man muss sich zwar schon so blöd wie ein Scheuer, Spahn, Dobrindt oder Merkel anstellen, um binnen weniger Jahre mehrere Milliarden komplett sinnlos rauszuhauen und nicht nur z.B. bei einem 500 Millionen Rüstungsdeal weitere 500 Millionen draufzuzahlen, von denen aber 20% sowieso direkt zurück in die Staatskasse fließen und die Hälfte des Restes sonst als offizielle Subvention geflossen wären. Aber eine sieben- bis achtstellige Summe ist sehr schnell erreicht und du wirst niemanden finden, der mehr als fünf- bis sechsstellige Summen entbehren könnte UND bereit ist, für andere zu arbeiten.

Aber dass die Leute auch nicht politisch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, sondern so weitermachen können, das ist ...
... letztlich Schuld der Wähler.




hoffgang schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Naja, nicht ganz, Laschet hat ja nicht selbst abgeschrieben, er hat abschreiben lassen. Und das Finanzamt wegen Steuerhinterziehung an der Backe gehabt wegen seines Buches.
> Also ja, Laschet zeigt wie die CDU sowas macht: Auf Quellen scheißen, die Arbeit an Knechte verteilen, sich selbst bereichern und das beim Vertuschen Steuern hinterziehen. Die Olle Baerbock hat das nicht drauf, wie soll die Kanzler können.



Baerbock konnte doch auch erst nichts zu sagen, weil sie offensichtlich keineswegs alle Zeilen "ihres" Buchs getippt hatte...
Wobei das Unfähigkeit zum Kanzlersein eigentlich noch besser belegt. Denn in dem Job muss man vor allem delgieren und kontrollieren. Wer Idioten in seinem Namen handeln lässt, ist nicht für den Job geeignet.

Stellt sich die Frage: Wie lange schafft Scholz es noch, gar nicht präsent zu sein?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man stelle sich Söder gegen Habeck vor. Das wäre ein Wahlkampf der Ideologie und der Zukunftsvisionen und nicht ein Krampf des möglichst geringen Versagens.


Söder macht doch auf Wannabe Grün 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Grünen kriegen es noch nicht mal gebacken, eine rechtlich einwandfreie Landesliste in allen Bundealändern aufzustellen


Don weißt du wie man es nennt wenn Saarländer miteinander Probleme haben?
Familienstreit

Also das ist echt nicht zu hoch zu bewerten.
Baerbock ist jetzt echt kein Grund die Grünen zu wählen, mangels Alternativen ist sie aber auch kein Grund es nicht zu tun. Außer man zieht wie du in Betracht mangels geeigneten Kandidaten gar nicht zu wählen.
Will ich nicht verurteilen, ist für mich aber keine Option.

Ich bin halt immer noch der Überzeugung, dass die Grünen das beste Team auf die Regierungsbank bringen würden.


seahawk schrieb:


> Ja, selbst wir Linken werden Merkel noch sehr vermissen, denn Integrität und Kompetenz auf ihrem Niveau sind bei keiner Partei aktuell in Sicht.


Wie gesagt, die Kompetenz kann man nach 2011 nur bezweifeln.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer Idioten in seinem Namen handeln lässt, ist nicht für den Job geeignet.


Also Merkel?
Die größten Deppen auf der Ministerbank waren schließlich ihrer Richtlinienkompetenz unterworfen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Kompetenz kann man nach 2011 nur bezweifeln.


Dir ist nicht zu helfen, du kannst dir mit Kubicki die Hand geben, ihr seit auf dem gleichen unterirdischen Niveau


Sparanus schrieb:


> Also Merkel?
> Die größten Deppen auf der Ministerbank waren schließlich ihrer Richtlinienkompetenz unterworfen.


Baerbock hat keine Kontrolle über ihren Lebenslauf, ihr Buch, ihre Einnahmen, ihre Sprache, ihr ständig S c h e i ß e bauendes Wahlkampfteam, über was hat sie eigentlich überhaupt Kontrolle?
Was bringt diese Frau auch nur ansatzweise mit, was sie zur Kanzlerin eignet?
Keine Erfahrung und auch sonst weit und breit nichts in Sicht was zählbar wäre und auch die Grünen haben außer Habeck, Özdimir und Göring Eckardt, danach auch nur Hampelmänner auf Bundesebene zu bieten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist nicht zu helfen, du kannst dir mit Kubicki die Hand geben, ihr seit auf dem gleichen unterirdischen Niveau


Wer als Doktor der Physik 2011 ernsthaft behauptet neue Erkenntnisse über die Sicherheit von
AKWs gewonnen zu haben kann nur ausgelacht werden.
Alternativ ist sie kompetent gewesen und hat ganz Deutschland angelogen und eine immense Kosten verursacht die
sie natürlich selbst nicht tragen muss.


Don-71 schrieb:


> und auch die Grünen haben außer Habeck, Özdimir und Göring Eckardt, danach auch nur Hampelmänner auf Bundesebene zu bieten.


Nehmen wir mal an, dass das stimmt, dann haben wir schonmal 3 gute Leute und in den anderen Ministerien geht ein Hampelmann und der nächste kommt.
Was hat die Union denn? Spahn, Scheuer, Klöckner? Inkompetente, wahrscheinlich korrupte,  Totalversager.


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Naja, nicht ganz, Laschet hat ja nicht selbst abgeschrieben, er hat abschreiben lassen. Und das Finanzamt wegen Steuerhinterziehung an der Backe gehabt wegen seines Buches.
> Also ja, Laschet zeigt wie die CDU sowas macht: Auf Quellen scheißen, die Arbeit an Knechte verteilen, sich selbst bereichern und das beim Vertuschen Steuern hinterziehen. Die Olle Baerbock hat das nicht drauf, wie soll die Kanzler können.


Ich glaube, es sollte an dem "Luschet"-Kommentar klar gewesen sein, wie sehr ich von ihm begeistert bin, nämlich gar nicht, deswegen verstehe ich deine Aufregung nicht. Nein, sie sind alle nicht sauber, sich dumm anzustellen, ist schon eine Kunst auf der Ebene der Politik. Ich meine ganz oben. Die drei.. ähm.. Kandidatinnen aus 81 Millionen möglicher Auswahl sind alle auf dem ersten und auf dem zweiten Blick fürs höchste Amt ungeeignet. Das merkt jeder mit mehr als 3 Hirnzellen.
Der einzige Trost wäre, dass wir keine zwei alten Säcke a la Biden und Trump aus 320 Millionen Auswahl haben. Da ging es natürlich nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.
Ich werde der FDP meine Stimme geben.


seahawk schrieb:


> Ja, selbst wir Linken werden Merkel noch sehr vermissen, denn Integrität und Kompetenz auf ihrem Niveau sind bei keiner Partei aktuell in Sicht.


Wir sind seelenverwandt, aber echt jetzt


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich werde der FDP meine Stimme geben.


Kubicki und Lindner?
Degeneriert und Selbstdarsteller mit einem hundertprozentigen Hang zum Opportunismus, dazu scheißt er sich in die Hose vor älteren Frauen
Kann nicht dein Ernst sein!
Die zwei Hampelmänner sind auch nicht besser als der NRW Hampelmann von der CDU und Grünen Hampelfrau, die nichts unter Kontrolle hat.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kann nicht dein Ernst sein!


Ich bin ehrlich, ich hab schlimmeres erwartet 
Eine Stimme für die FDP ist keine Stimme für die AfD


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer als Doktor der Physik 2011 ernsthaft behauptet neue Erkenntnisse über die Sicherheit von
> AKWs gewonnen zu haben kann nur ausgelacht werden.



Fukushima hat noch einmal gezeigt, dass an sich auch gut gewartete und mit aller Sicherheitstechnik versehene AKWs einen Super-GAU haben können, wenn es zu einer Naturkatastrophe kommt. Das haben Grüne zwar schon immer gesagt, aber ich habe das Respekt davor, dass Merkel ihre Analyse revidiert hat.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das haben Grüne zwar schon immer gesagt


Das hat jeder mit mehr als 3 Gehirnzellen gesagt. 

Aber Fukushima ist ja durch ein in Deutschland vollkommen undenkbares Ereignis durchgegangen und das ändert Merkels Sicht?


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Das Problem ist auch, wenn wir aus der Atomkraft aussteigen, noch viele Länder um uns herum AKWs haben. Wenn da mal ein Gau passiert und eine Wolke rüberzieht bringt uns das wenig.  Und vor ein paar Jahren (ich weiß nicht ob das noch aktuell ist) hat Deutschland auch noch  Atomstrom aus anderen Ländern wie z.B. Frankreich importiert. Das passt dann nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber Fukushima ist ja durch ein in Deutschland vollkommen undenkbares Ereignis durchgegangen und das ändert Merkels Sicht?


Merkel hat zu vielen Dingen keine eigene Sicht und auch nie gehabt. Was populär ist wird gemacht.
Eine lobenswerte Ausnahme war die Flüchtlingskrise. Und, oh Wunder, nichts hat sie so viel Zustimmung gekostet wie die Reaktion in selbiger.
Zum Thema "aber wir importieren bösen Strom" gibt es gefühlt 2000 Beiträge von @Mahoy die das korrekt einordnen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kubicki und Lindner?
> Degeneriert und Selbstdarsteller mit einem hundertprozentigen Hang zum Opportunismus, dazu scheißt er sich in die Hose vor älteren Frauen
> Kann nicht dein Ernst sein!
> Die zwei Hampelmänner sind auch nicht besser als der NRW Hampelmann von der CDU und Grünen Hampelfrau, die nichts unter Kontrolle hat.


Die CDU muss sich erneuern. Bis jetzt sehe ich weder Ansätze noch den Willen dazu. Grüne und Linke werden meine Stimme nicht bekommen. Bleiben nur noch die FDP und AFD. FDP wäre eine gute nichtlinke Balance für die Regierungsparteien (Grüne/CDU), damit sie nicht alles ruinieren. AFD ist unwählbar.
Ich bin nicht wahnsinning, sprich jedes Mal die CDU zu wählen und ein anderes Ergebnis zu erwarten


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Die FDP ist für mich eine Bonzenpartei und wird das auch immer bleiben.
Auch wenn sie liberal für alle Bürger tun sind sie das hauptsächlich für die Wirtschaft. Wäre die FPD alleine an der Macht hätten Gewerkschaften gar nichts mehr zu melden. Unwählbar.


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hat jeder mit mehr als 3 Gehirnzellen gesagt.
> 
> Aber Fukushima ist ja durch ein in Deutschland vollkommen undenkbares Ereignis durchgegangen und das ändert Merkels Sicht?


Ändert ja nichts, daran dass sie ihre Meinung geändert hat und das dann aber auch durchgezogen. Ich persönlich habe kein Problem mit einer anderen Meinung, ich habe ein Problem wenn man falsche Dinge aufgrund einer Ideologie weiter macht.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine lobenswerte Ausnahme war die Flüchtlingskrise.


Mäßig
Ich war ja damals auch in der JU. 
Wir haben wirklich im allerletzten Moment reagiert. Hätte Merkelchen sich mal ne Woche früher entschieden hätte man jedenfalls ein bisschen vorbereiten können. 
Lange genug waren die Flüchtlinge ja unterwegs. 


seahawk schrieb:


> Ändert ja nichts, daran dass sie ihre Meinung geändert hat und das dann aber auch durchgezogen.


Hätte sie die Beschlüsse der Rot Grünen Regierung nicht angefasst wäre das für Deutschland billiger geworden. 
Ja Fehler darf man korrigieren, aber dann soll man dafür grade stehen. 
Aber nein Merkel wird als Millionärin aus dieser Kanzlerschaft rausgehen und hat teurere Schäden als Scheuer verursacht.


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2021)

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass ein der 3 aktuellen Kandidat*innen sich als kompetenter erweist.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2021)

Oder es kommt ganz komisch und man macht jemanden zun Kanzler der nicht als Kanzlerkandidat antritt. 

Hat auf EU Ebene ja auch funktioniert (also nicht auf Kompetenz bezogen)


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder es kommt ganz komisch und man macht jemanden zun Kanzler der nicht als Kanzlerkandidat antritt.


Unwahrscheinlich. Laschet wird Kanzler. Ob das uns gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2021)

Wer weiß, wenn nichtmal Don ihn wählen will😅


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Tja, Kanzler-Direktwahlen gibt es leider nicht sonst würde wahrscheinlich Scholz Kanzler. 
(zumindest laut aktuellen Umfragen)


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, Kanzler-Direktwahlen gibt es leider nicht sonst würde wahrscheinlich Scholz Kanzler.
> (zumindest laut aktuellen Umfragen)


War das nicht mal so, dass der SPd Vorsitzende automatisch das Vorrecht auf die Kanzlerkandidatur hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fukushima hat noch einmal gezeigt, dass an sich auch gut gewartete und mit aller Sicherheitstechnik versehene AKWs einen Super-GAU haben können, wenn es zu einer Naturkatastrophe kommt. Das haben Grüne zwar schon immer gesagt, aber ich habe das Respekt davor, dass Merkel ihre Analyse revidiert hat.



Nö, Fukushima hat absolut gar nichts gezeigt, was auf deutsche AKWs hätte übertragen werden können. Kein Tsunamigefahr, weitereichende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen als den havarierten Reaktoren - das einzige, was man aus Fukushima für Deutschland lernen könnte, war "Atomkraftgegner erzählen mehr Wahrheit über Atomkraftwerke als Atomkraftwerksbetreiber". Aber nichts technisches. Von daher gab es nur für Leute, die keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie haben, einen Grund, ihre Meinung zu ändern. Und genau das ist passiert: Nicht Merkel hat ihre Meinung als Reaktion auf Fukushima geändert. Sondern ein großer Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung, für die bis dato Strom einfach aus der Steckdose kam. Und erst als nach mehreren Wochen klar wurde, dass Millionen von Menschen wegen dem Thema AKWs jetzt auf einmal die Grünen statt die Atomlobbyisten der Union wählen wollen, da hat Merkel auf den Verlust an Wählerstimmen reagiert und ihr Fähnchen in den neuen Wind gehangen.

Respekt hat sie für diesen Einschleimversuch garantiert nicht verdient, zumal sie die Umsetzung ja bekanntermaßen grandios misslungen ist und einen Milliardenschaden angerichtet hat. Was Merkel nicht davon abgehalten hat, sich im Anschluss Jahrelang als "Energiewendekanzlerin" zu brüsten, obwohl sie nicht einmal in die Nähe des von Rot-Grün vorgelegten und von Schwarz-Gelb abgewürgten Korridors kam.

Gegen den Scheiß, den Merkel in ihren ersten 2-3 Amtszeiten ind der Energiepolitik verursacht hat, ist selbst Scheuer eine Randnotiz.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch, wenn wir aus der Atomkraft aussteigen, noch viele Länder um uns herum AKWs haben. Wenn da mal ein Gau passiert und eine Wolke rüberzieht bringt uns das wenig.



Wenn andere Fehler machen, nützt einem eigenes Handeln nie direkt etwas. Aber die Chance, dass überhaupt jemand einen Fehler macht, sinkt trotzdem deutlich und außerdem könnte man diplomatisch Druck machen, wenn man selbst andere nicht gefährdet, aber von denen gefährdet wird. Und/oder man könnte denen Teile der Grundlagen entziehen, viele benachbarte Atomkraftwerke sind schließlich von der Uranesco abhängig. Und/oder man könnte auf juristischem Wege gegen die europäische Atomindustrie vorgehen, sowie Österreich gegen Hinkley Point und diverse osteuropäische Projekte geklagt hat (leider nur mit teilweisem Erfolg, weil die europarechtlichen Grundlagen noch aus den 60ern stammen). Und/oder man könnte den Rechtsrahmen selbst für Nuklearenergie in Europa ändern, stichwort Finanzierungsgrundlagen die erst kürzlich wieder ein großes Thema waren.

Wie gesagt: Man könnte. Wenn man keine Lobbyhure von der CDU wäre, sondern aus Überzeug auch dann gegen Atomkraft vorgehen würde, wenn die Wähler gerade nicht wegen einen Super-GAU mal für 5 Minuten die Aufmerksamkeit widmen, die es eigentlich permanent verdient, die sonst aber auf Soaps und Fußball gerichtet wird.




> Und vor ein paar Jahren (ich weiß nicht ob das noch aktuell ist) hat Deutschland auch noch  Atomstrom aus anderen Ländern wie z.B. Frankreich importiert. Das passt dann nicht wirklich zusammen.



Deutschland ist seit Jahrzehnten Strom-Nettoexporteuer. Sowohl in kWh (= wir produzieren viel mehr, als wir brauchen) als auch in € (= wir produzieren den Strom auch dann, wenn er andernorts knapp ist) Das heißt nicht, dass nie Strom aus Frankreich nach Deutschland fließt, im Gegenteil. Das europäische Verbundnetz gleicht ständig Schwankungen über den ganzen Kontinent hinweg aus. Aber deswegen sind wir noch lange nicht von französischem Atomstrom abhängig, im Gegenteil. Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, war der Hauptzufluss aus Frankreich nach Deutschland im Frühsommer. Also genau der Zeitraum, wo die Mittelmeerländer aufgrund des optimalen Sonnenstandes maximalen Solarstrom produzieren, das Land sich aber noch nicht so aufgeheizt hat, dass die Klimaanlagen alles wieder auffressen. Gut möglich also, dass auf der einen Seite genauso viel Strom aus spanischer Photovoltaik ins französische Netz reingeflossen ist, wie Deutschland am anderen Ende entnommen hat. Kann man letztlich nicht sagen, denn die "Öko"-Zertifikate werden unabhängig vom Elektronenfluss gehandelt.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die CDU muss sich erneuern. Bis jetzt sehe ich weder Ansätze noch den Willen dazu. Grüne und Linke werden meine Stimme nicht bekommen. Bleiben nur noch die FDP und AFD ...



... und 45 weitere Parteien. Da sollte sich nun wirklich was besseres als die FDP finden lassen. (Ich selbst tendiere im Moment auch ein Bisschen zu den Liberalen Demokraten, also eine ex-FDP-Auskoppelung, die sich aber auf Bürgerrechte, Zukunftspolitik und Liberalismus statt auf Wirtschaftsvertretung konzentriert hat.)


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> War das nicht mal so, dass der SPd Vorsitzende automatisch das Vorrecht auf die Kanzlerkandidatur hat?


Da weiß ich nichts von. Aber das sind ja auch zwei. Sollen die beide Kanzler und Kanzlerin werden?


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> War das nicht mal so, dass der SPd Vorsitzende automatisch das Vorrecht auf die Kanzlerkandidatur hat?


Nope Schröder war auch erst Kanzler und dann Vorsitzender


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, Fukushima hat absolut gar nichts gezeigt, was auf deutsche AKWs hätte übertragen werden können. Kein Tsunamigefahr, weitereichende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen als den havarierten Reaktoren - das einzige, was man aus Fukushima für Deutschland lernen könnte, war "Atomkraftgegner erzählen mehr Wahrheit über Atomkraftwerke als Atomkraftwerksbetreiber". Aber nichts technisches. Von daher gab es nur für Leute, die keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie haben, einen Grund, ihre Meinung zu ändern. Und genau das ist passiert: Nicht Merkel hat ihre Meinung als Reaktion auf Fukushima geändert. Sondern ein großer Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung, für die bis dato Strom einfach aus der Steckdose kam. Und erst als nach mehreren Wochen klar wurde, dass Millionen von Menschen wegen dem Thema AKWs jetzt auf einmal die Grünen statt die Atomlobbyisten der Union wählen wollen, da hat Merkel auf den Verlust an Wählerstimmen reagiert und ihr Fähnchen in den neuen Wind gehangen.



Fies so eine Demokratie, wo man nicht einfach Dinge gegen den Wunsch der Mehrheit durchdrücken kann, gell.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fies so eine Demokratie, wo man nicht einfach Dinge gegen den Wunsch der Mehrheit durchdrücken kann, gell.


Es gab auch vor Fukushima keine Mehrheiten im Volk für die Atomkraft.

Ich sag es nochmal, für solche Fehler müssen Politiker mit ihrem Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden, bis zur Privatinsolvenz.
Nicht der Ausstieg war der Fehler sondern der Wiedereinstieg.


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gab auch vor Fukushima keine Mehrheiten im Volk für die Atomkraft.
> 
> Ich sag es nochmal, für solche Fehler müssen Politiker mit ihrem Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden, bis zur Privatinsolvenz.
> Nicht der Ausstieg war der Fehler sondern der Wiedereinstieg.


Lass mich überlegen, hatte nicht eine Regierung die Wahl gewonnen, die den Atomausstieg nicht wollte? 

Und zu dem Rest sage ich mal nur, dass es Spinnerei ist. Was rechtswidrig ist wird verfolgt und was richtig oder falsch ist, ist oft eine Frage der eigenen Meinung und keine absolute Entscheidung. Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass Menschen in 100 Jahren den Atomausstieg für einen Riesenfehler halten.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Lass mich überlegen, hatte nicht eine Regierung die Wahl gewonnen, die den Atomausstieg nicht wollte?


Du weißt ganz genau wie unsere Demokratie funktioniert und falls nicht hast Du traurigerweise dennoch das Recht zu wählen. 


seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass Menschen in 100 Jahren den Atomausstieg für einen Riesenfehler halten.


Das ist doch der Witz dabei nicht? 
Egal ob man Pro oder Kontra Atomkraft ist, ist das was Merkel gemacht hat eine schlechte Lösung. 

Wenn du pro Atomkraft bist hat dir Merkel trotzdem die AKWs genommen und es kostet unnötige Milliarden. 
Wenn du kontra Atomkraft bist kostet es am Ende auch unnötige Milliarden.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Atomkraft wäre ja eine saubere Energiequelle wenn das mit dem Atommüll nicht wäre.
Und die Gefahr des Super GAUs.  Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür sehr gering ist. Wenn mal was passiert dann richtig!


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2021)

Das ist gar nicht das worauf @Sparanus hinaus wollte. Es geht einfach darum dass das was Merkel mit dem "äh Nein, Ja doch" Wiederein- und dann Wiederausstieg halt für beide Seiten ein Verlust war. 
Bei so langfristigen Dingen kann man nicht von Wahl zu Wahl eine 180° Wende machen die, wie Gerichte bestätigt haben, nichmal rechtens war.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Da hat Merkel  wohl aus dem Bauch heraus und populär entschieden. 
Ich empfand es auch etwas überstürzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2021)

Nicht "populär", sondern populistisch. Anstatt dazu zu stehen, dass die Union für eine riskante, zukünftigen Generationen enorme Kosten auflastende Technik steht und das geil findet, hat sie flugs umgeflaggt. Erst die Wahl (u.a.) damit gewinnen, Atomkraft in den Himmel zu loben und erneuerbare runterputzen und dann die nächste Wahl sichern, indem man einen hoffungslos verpfuschten Atomnotausstieg hinlegt und ein Lippenbekenntnisse zu erneuerbaren raushaut. Moralisch habe stehen verlogene Halb-Arschlöcher wie Merkel für mich auf einer Stufe mit den ehrlichen Voll-Arschlöchern von der AFD. Nur absoluter Profi in Sachen Selbstdarstellung, Öffentlichkeitswirkung und vor allem Fädenziehen ist sie, dass muss man ihr lassen. So oft wie sie hat niemand opportunistische Gelegenheiten zur Beliebtheitssteigerung genutzt und gleichzeitig erfolgreich mögliche Fettnäpfchen ausgesetzt.




seahawk schrieb:


> Fies so eine Demokratie, wo man nicht einfach Dinge gegen den Wunsch der Mehrheit durchdrücken kann, gell.



Ich verurteile niemanden, weil er das macht, was die Mehrheit will. Ich verurteile Leute, die der Mehrheit ********************* erzählen, damit sie ja nicht das falsche fordert. Und da ist Merkel in Sachen Atomkraft nun wirklich ganz weit vorne mit dabei unter den Spitzenpolitikern. Und das nicht nur wegen ihrer direkten Verantwortung für die Asse, sondern auch wegen dem Märchen von "mir müssen verlängern ... brauchen Atomkraft" und eben "ist sicher ... ach ne doch nicht. Jetzt wo ihr schon alle dieser Meinung seit, teile ich die auch."


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht "populär", sondern populistisch.


"Populär" auch weil die Mehrheit des Volkes diese Entscheidung gut fand.


----------



## Lotto (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch, wenn wir aus der Atomkraft aussteigen, noch viele Länder um uns herum AKWs haben. Wenn da mal ein Gau passiert und eine Wolke rüberzieht bringt uns das wenig.  Und vor ein paar Jahren (ich weiß nicht ob das noch aktuell ist) hat Deutschland auch noch  Atomstrom aus anderen Ländern wie z.B. Frankreich importiert. Das passt dann nicht wirklich zusammen.


Das muss gar nicht erst die Wolke sein. Die AKWs stehen oft direkt an den Grenzen zu Deutschland, d.h. selbst die direkte Strahleneinwirkung würde deutsche Gebiete treffen und unbewohnbar machen.

Naja aber was soll man machen. Grüne Politik ist halt mittlerweile eher eine Ideologie die von ihren Anhängern fanatisch verfolgt wird.
Bestes Beispiel heute wieder in den Nachrichten: wegen steigender Zahlen illigaler Autorennen in deutschen Städten fordern die Grünen ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...wer irgendeine kausale Logik dahinter findet möge sie uns doch bitte mittteilen.


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verurteile niemanden, weil er das macht, was die Mehrheit will. Ich verurteile Leute, die der Mehrheit ********************* erzählen, damit sie ja nicht das falsche fordert. Und da ist Merkel in Sachen Atomkraft nun wirklich ganz weit vorne mit dabei unter den Spitzenpolitikern. Und das nicht nur wegen ihrer direkten Verantwortung für die Asse, sondern auch wegen dem Märchen von "mir müssen verlängern ... brauchen Atomkraft" und eben "ist sicher ... ach ne doch nicht. Jetzt wo ihr schon alle dieser Meinung seit, teile ich die auch."


Du setzt halt voraus, dass Du "das Richtige" kennst.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel heute wieder in den Nachrichten: wegen steigender Zahlen illigaler Autorennen in deutschen Städten fordern die Grünen ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...wer irgendeine kausale Logik dahinter findet möge sie uns doch bitte mittteilen.


Da wären wohl strengere Polizeikontrollen und höhere Strafmaße wirkungsvoller.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das muss gar nicht erst die Wolke sein. Die AKWs stehen oft direkt an den Grenzen zu Deutschland, d.h. selbst die direkte Strahleneinwirkung würde deutsche Gebiete treffen und unbewohnbar machen.
> 
> Naja aber was soll man machen. Grüne Politik ist halt mittlerweile eher eine Ideologie die von ihren Anhängern fanatisch verfolgt wird.
> Bestes Beispiel heute wieder in den Nachrichten: wegen steigender Zahlen illigaler Autorennen in deutschen Städten fordern die Grünen ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen...wer irgendeine kausale Logik dahinter findet möge sie uns doch bitte mittteilen.


So Mister Fakenews jetzt mal eine Quelle die diesen Kausalzusammenhang zieht.


----------



## Don-71 (1. August 2021)

Welt-Online!









						Gefahr durch Raser: Anzahl illegaler Autorennen hat sich 2020 verdoppelt - WELT
					

Alle 16 Bundesländer registrieren einen starken Anstieg von verbotenen Autorennen. Grünen-Politiker fordern ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen und ein „Überlassungsverbot“ von hoch motorisierten Autos für Fahranfänger. Doch das ist umstritten.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sag es nochmal, für solche Fehler müssen Politiker mit ihrem Privatvermögen haftbar gemacht werden, bis zur Privatinsolvenz.
> Nicht der Ausstieg war der Fehler sondern der Wiedereinstieg.


Die Politiker verstoßen ja gegen kein Gesetz und sind daher ja juristisch nicht angreifbar.


seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass Menschen in 100 Jahren den Atomausstieg für einen Riesenfehler halten.


Nö, auch in 1000 Jahren nicht. Die Kernspaltung ist tot und die Kernfusion kommt über das experimentelle Stadium ja nicht hinaus.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Politiker verstoßen ja gegen kein Gesetz und sind daher ja juristisch nicht angreifbar.


Das ist das Problem. Die dürfen massiv Steuergelder verschwenden. Meistens ohne größere Folgen.
In der Privatwirtschaft, wenn man der Firma massiv schadet, kann man dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> In der Privatwirtschaft, wenn man der Firma massiv schadet, kann man dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


Passiert auch dort oft genug nicht... 

Deswegen muss man entsprechende Gesetze halt schaffen.


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, auch in 1000 Jahren nicht. Die Kernspaltung ist tot und die Kernfusion kommt über das experimentelle Stadium ja nicht hinaus.



Das halte ich für eine gewagte Aussage. Sagen wir der Wechsel zu den erneuerbaren Enegerien klappt nicht, die Klimakatastrophe tritt voll ein - ob man dann den Verzicht auf Atomkraft noch als richtige Entscheidung sehen wird?


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Wir haben doch schon einen Strommix mit relativ viel erneuerbaren Energien.
Das wird schon klappen wenn man wirklich will.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Die dürfen massiv Steuergelder verschwenden. Meistens ohne größere Folgen.
> In der Privatwirtschaft, wenn man der Firma massiv schadet, kann man dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


Wo werden denn Manager, die Fehlentscheidungen getroffen haben, zur Rechenschaft gezogen?
Die kriegen eine gute Abfindung und gehen woanders hin, während die Belegschaft zum Arbeitsamt darf.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das halte ich für eine gewagte Aussage. Sagen wir der Wechsel zu den erneuerbaren Enegerien klappt nicht, die Klimakatastrophe tritt voll ein - ob man dann den Verzicht auf Atomkraft noch als richtige Entscheidung sehen wird?


Wieso sollte der Wechsel nicht klappen? Der Wechsel muss gelingen, da sonst Ende im Gelände ist. Die Politiker haben das halt noch nicht begriffen und machen immer noch Politiker für die Kohleindustrie und gegen die Erneuerbaren. Daher hoffe ich ja, dass die Regierungsparteien im September abgewählt werden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon einen Strommix mit relativ viel erneuerbaren Energien.
> Das wird schon klappen wenn man wirklich will.


Meinst du etwa den Unsinn mit den 42% Anteil? Die Zahl ist schöngerechnet.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo werden denn Manager, die Fehlentscheidungen getroffen haben, zur Rechenschaft gezogen?
> Die kriegen eine gute Abfindung und gehen woanders hin, während die Belegschaft zum Arbeitsamt darf.


Irgendetwas läuft in unserer Gesellschaft schief.


Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa den Unsinn mit den 42% Anteil? Die Zahl ist schöngerechnet.


Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen hier irgendwo im Forum ein Diagramm darüber gesehen. Stimmt das gar nicht?


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon einen Strommix mit relativ viel erneuerbaren Energien.
> Das wird schon klappen wenn man wirklich will.



Das wird man in 20 Jahren sehen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wo werden denn Manager, die Fehlentscheidungen getroffen haben, zur Rechenschaft gezogen?
> Die kriegen eine gute Abfindung und gehen woanders hin, während die Belegschaft zum Arbeitsamt darf.
> 
> Wieso sollte der Wechsel nicht klappen? Der Wechsel muss gelingen, da sonst Ende im Gelände ist. Die Politiker haben das halt noch nicht begriffen und machen immer noch Politiker für die Kohleindustrie und gegen die Erneuerbaren. Daher hoffe ich ja, dass die Regierungsparteien im September abgewählt werden.
> ...


Das liegt daran, dass sie Täter und Sündenbock zugleich sind, denn der Aufsichtsrat hat in der Regel allen Entscheidungen zugestimmt.


----------



## Don-71 (1. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Passiert auch dort oft genug nicht...
> 
> Deswegen muss man entsprechende Gesetze halt schaffen.


Und wie willst du das machen, Gesetze schaffen die Handlungen in der Gegenwart (demokratisch herbeigeführt und nicht kriminell), für die Zukunft zu kriminalisieren?
Komplett schitzophren und absolut nicht mit unserem System vereinbar.


RyzA schrieb:


> In der Privatwirtschaft, wenn man der Firma massiv schadet, kann man dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


Man kann seinen Job verlieren, aber du kannst nicht justiziabel oder finanziell (Schadensersatz) zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, so lange du nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen hast.
Trifft ein CEO eine Investitionsentscheidung z.B. im Jahre 2005, die sich 2011 als völlig falsch herausstellt, ist das so, aber nicht justiziabel!


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann seinen Job verlieren, aber du kannst nicht justiziabel oder finanziell (Schadensersatz) zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, so lange du nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen zu haben.


Ich kenne mich da juristisch zwar nicht aus, aber wenn man eine Firma (durch Fahrlässigkeiten) nachweislich in den Ruin treibt, sollte doch ein Straftatbestand vorhanden sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Don-71 (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da juristisch zwar nicht aus, aber wenn man eine Firma (durch Fahrlässigkeiten) nachweislich in den Ruin treibt, sollte doch ein Straftatbestand vorhanden sein, oder nicht?


So lange es einen fahrlässigen Tatbestand gibt oder Zivilrechtsnormen, die Schadensersatz auf Grund von Fahrlässigkeit begründen ja, sonst eben nicht.




__





						Fahrlässigkeit – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das machen, Gesetze schaffen die Handlungen in der Gegenwart (demokratisch herbeigeführt und nicht kriminell), für die Zukunft zu krinimalisieren?


Ich hab doch *nicht* geschrieben, dass wir Merkel vor Gericht stellen sollten sondern, dass wir Gesetze schaffen sollten
um in Zukunft handeln zu können wenn ein Politiker solche Katastrophalen Fehler begeht.
Natürlich sind die Handlungen alle demokratisch legitimiert, aber nicht jede Handlung ist direkt durch einen 
Volksentscheid legitimiert. Ergo hat eine gewisse Gruppe von Menschen einfach die Verantwortung über das staatliche handeln und wenn sie fahrlässig handeln sollten sie auch die Konsequenzen spüren müssen.


Btw








						Wahlkampf | Bosbach trifft Maaßen – "Blamage für die ganze CDU"
					

Der CDU droht neuer Ärger wegen Hans-Georg Maaßen: Der will am Sonntag mit Pa...




					www.t-online.de
				



Der Außenseiter bekommt Unterstützung von Parteiprominenz


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welt-Online!


Ach Donni jetzt hab ich das schon fast übersehen.
Also leider ist das ganze hinter einer Paywall, aber falls es stimmt sollte es ja noch andere Quellen geben


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab doch *nicht* geschrieben, dass wir Merkel vor Gericht stellen sollten sondern, dass wir Gesetze schaffen sollten
> um in Zukunft handeln zu können wenn ein Politiker solche Katastrophalen Fehler begeht.
> Natürlich sind die Handlungen alle demokratisch legitimiert, aber nicht jede Handlung ist direkt durch einen
> Volksentscheid legitimiert. Ergo hat eine gewisse Gruppe von Menschen einfach die Verantwortung über das staatliche handeln und wenn sie fahrlässig handeln sollten sie auch die Konsequenzen spüren müssen.


Du musst im Job keine Entscheidungen treffen, oder? Im Grundsatz ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit schon ausgeschlossen, wenn Du Deine Ermessensentscheidung dokumentierst und begründest. Weder müssen die Gründe richtig sein, noch muss das Ermessen in nachhinein richtig sein. Und das ist gut so. Ansonsten wird man im öffentlichen Dienst niemanden mehr finden, der Entscheidungen treffen will und damit endet man in der kompletten Stagnation.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

seahawk nichts zu tun ist auch eine Entscheidung


----------



## Don-71 (1. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Handlungen alle demokratisch legitimiert, aber nicht jede Handlung ist direkt durch einen
> Volksentscheid legitimiert. Ergo hat eine gewisse Gruppe von Menschen einfach die Verantwortung über das staatliche handeln und wenn sie fahrlässig handeln sollten sie auch die Konsequenzen spüren müssen.


Was für eine Argumentation!
Lol!
Deshalb sind die Jungs und Mädels auf der Insel fein raus, die für den Brexit bewusst gelogen haben vom Hacken bis zum Nacken?!
Nochmal Lol!
Vielleicht solltest erstmal überlegen was du so für Argumentationsketten aufbaust!
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das in Deutschland keine Volksentscheide auf Bundesebene vorgesehen sind, sie sind verfassungswidrig, Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deshalb sind die Jungs und Mädels auf der Insel fein raus, die für den Brexit bewusst gelogen haben vom Hacken bis zum Nacken?!


Der Brexit war ein rechtlich nicht bindendes Referendum ergo eine Volks*befragung*


Meine Argumentation war im übrigen auch kein Plädoyer für Volksabstimmungen, nur falls du das so gelesen hast.


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> seahawk nichts zu tun ist auch eine Entscheidung


Dann muss der Wähler sich eben anders entscheiden. Was wir sicher nicht brauchen ist eine Bestrafung im Nachhinein, das gefällt zwar diktatorischen Regimen immer ganz großartig, zerstört aber die Demokratie und den Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann muss der Wähler sich eben anders entscheiden.


Der Wähler hat sich doch deiner Aussage nach für die Union *mit* Atomkraft entschieden.


seahawk schrieb:


> Was wir sicher nicht brauchen ist eine Bestrafung im Nachhinein, das gefällt zwar diktatorischen Regimen immer ganz großartig, zerstört aber die Demokratie und den Rechtsstaat.


Eine Bestrafung im Nachhinein ist diktatorisch? Man kann doch nur im Nachhinein bestrafen!
Wie soll was anderes möglich sein du Troll? Jemand muss erst etwas machen damit man ihn bestrafen kann meine Fresse ist das eine dämliche Aussage.

Möglichkeit B:
Wenn du allerdings meinst, dass man in der Zukunft Gesetze schaffen kann um dann rückwirkend Menschen zu bestrafen ist das richtig. Zumindest teilweise.

Die Nazis die den Krieg überlebt haben wurden in Nürnberg zum Beispiel nach einem Recht verurteilt das es vor
Kriegsende überhaupt nicht gab (nicht dass man nichts anderes gefunden hätte). Roosevelt, Churchill, de Gaulle alles böse Diktatoren!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen hier irgendwo im Forum ein Diagramm darüber gesehen. Stimmt das gar nicht?



Vermutlich klasssische Verwendung von grünem Strom und grüner Energie: Wir hatten letztes Jahr sogar gut 50% Strom aus enereuerbaren Energien, wobei sich neben einer sehr guter Windausbeute natürlich der durch Corona um 6% insgesamt gesunkene Verbrauch bemerkbar gemacht hat, für den wegen der steigenden CO2-Preise (ausnahmsweise mal) primär fossile Kraftwerke runtergefahren wurden. Mit voller Wirtschaftsleistung in einem Durchschnittsjahr sind niedrige 40er Werte realistischer (was ungefähr achtmal soviel ist wie die "5%" Ökoanteil, nach denen Laut Atom-&Fossil-Fans&Lobby zur Jahrtausende "die Lichter ausgehen" müssen). Aber all das bezieht sich eben nur auf den Strom. Verkehr ist zu 93% fossil, Wärme zu 85%. Und gerade letzteres haut richtig ein, denn die meiste Energie fließt bei uns in Heizung und Warmwasser. Und obwohl man da vieles sehr leicht und sehr kostengünstig auf erneuerbare umstellen kann, konzentriert sich die Politik auf den Strom, weil Häuslebauer der Union noch wichtiger sind, als Atomkraftwerke. Ergebnis:
Insgesamt sind wir nicht einmal bei 20% Erneuerbare *Energie*.








						Erneuerbare Energien in Zahlen
					

Aktuelle und qualitätsgesicherte Daten zur Entwicklung der erneuerbaren Energien in Deutschland sind ein wichtiger Baustein zur Bewertung der Energiewende. Die Arbeitsgruppe Erneuerbare Energien-Statistik (AGEE-Stat) stellt diese Daten bereit und arbeitet an der kontinuierlichen...




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				




Deswegen sind auch die Regierungsziele zum Klimaschutz ohne dramatische Änderungen beim Ausbautempo (die nicht Regierungsziel sind und die auch gesamtwirtschaftlich problematisch sind, einfach weil man eine Industrie nicht binnen Monaten aus dem Hut zaubern kann) absolut utopisch und in Folge davon Subventionsmaßnahmen/Steuergeschenke an Großkonzerne z.B. für Batterieautos+Infrastruktur kein effektiver Klimaschutz.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da juristisch zwar nicht aus, aber wenn man eine Firma (durch Fahrlässigkeiten) nachweislich in den Ruin treibt, sollte doch ein Straftatbestand vorhanden sein, oder nicht?



Nö. "Keinen Gewinn machen" ist absolut legal. Was du nicht machen darfst: Jemand darüber täuschen, wie unfähig du bist. Das wäre dann Betrug bzw. als Angestellter gegenüber dem Arbeitgeber Verletzung der Sorgfaltspflicht, etc.. Aber wenn jemand einfach nur schlecht in seinem Job ist, ist das definitiv nicht strafbar. Da kann nur der Eigentümer Konsequenzen ziehen und ihn [während der Probezeit oder nach mehreren Abmahnungen] feuern bzw. wenn es der Eigentümer selbst ist, ist es halt sein eigenes Vermögen, dass er verpulvert. Und im Falle derjenigen, die vom Volk wieder und wieder mit der Staatsführung betraut werden, ist es dann halt das Staatsvermögen. Rechtlich bedenklich wären allenfalls gescheiterte Hinterzimmergeschäfte wie Scheuers Mautverträge oder Spahns Masken- und Apothekengeschenke. Aber auch da gibt es keine klaren Gesetze gegen (Politik ist zu komplex, als dass man genaue Abläufe vorschreiben könnte) und individuell absichtliches Fehlverhalten, also Betrug, nachzuweisen, ist ohne Mithilfe der Angeschuldigten praktisch nicht möglich. Siehe Schäuble/Kohls (und weitere) Spendenaffäre(n): Jeder weiß, dass die CDU bestechlich ist und das macht, wofür Lobbys zahlen. Aber es ist praktisch nicht möglich zu belegen, wer als Reaktion auf welches Geld was gemacht hat, also kann man auch niemanden einzelnen dafür inhaftieren. Nur der Wähler könnten sagen "sowas will ich nicht im Parlament" - zu viele scheinen es aber toll zu finden.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verkehr ist zu 93% fossil


Reine Anmerkung:
Mit der Umstellung auf eAutos etc wird die absolute Menge an notwendiger Energie aufgrund des besseren Wirkungsgrades sinken.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendetwas läuft in unserer Gesellschaft schief.
> 
> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen hier irgendwo im Forum ein Diagramm darüber gesehen. Stimmt das gar nicht?


Man muss genauer sein. Beim Heizen hast du einen Anteil von nur 15%. Beim Verkehr 7%. Fossile Energieträger überwiegen immer noch, besonders Kohle ist vorne. Gaskraftwerke sind weit hinten dran, obwohl sie deutlich weniger CO2 erzeugen als Kohlekraftwerke. Kohle ist schlicht zu billig. Wird Zeit, dass das so teuer wird, dass man die Dinger abschalten muss, weil man damit kein Geld mehr verdienen kann.


----------



## seahawk (1. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Wähler hat sich doch deiner Aussage nach für die Union *mit* Atomkraft entschieden.



Und wenn er die Atomkraft nach Merkels Meinungswechsel noch haben will, muss er eben keine CDU wählen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Bestrafung im Nachhinein ist diktatorisch? Man kann doch nur im Nachhinein bestrafen!
> Wie soll was anderes möglich sein du Troll? Jemand muss erst etwas machen damit man ihn bestrafen kann meine Fresse ist das eine dämliche Aussage.
> 
> Möglichkeit B:
> ...


Logischerweise meine ich Option B. Natürlich gab es vor dem 2.WK schon das Völkerrecht und Haager Konvention und die Haager Konvention. Normalerweise würde ich jetzt fragen wie Merkel oder manche Manager*innen gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen haben, aber ich glaube die Antwort will ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und wenn er die Atomkraft nach Merkels Meinungswechsel noch haben will, muss er eben keine CDU wählen.


Wen denn dann? Da gab es niemanden.


seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich gab es vor dem 2.WK schon das Völkerrecht und Haager Konvention und die Haager Konvention.


Ja natürlich gab es das und wenn es wie vorgesehen abgelaufen wäre hätte eine unabhängige deutsche Gerichtsbarkeit mittels deutscher Strafgesetze geurteilt.
Internationales Strafrecht war vorher nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich klasssische Verwendung von grünem Strom und grüner Energie: Wir hatten letztes Jahr sogar gut 50% Strom aus enereuerbaren Energien, wobei sich neben einer sehr guter Windausbeute natürlich der durch Corona um 6% insgesamt gesunkene Verbrauch bemerkbar gemacht hat, für den wegen der steigenden CO2-Preise (ausnahmsweise mal) primär fossile Kraftwerke runtergefahren wurden. Mit voller Wirtschaftsleistung in einem Durchschnittsjahr sind niedrige 40er Werte realistischer (was ungefähr achtmal soviel ist wie die "5%" Ökoanteil, nach denen Laut Atom-&Fossil-Fans&Lobby zur Jahrtausende "die Lichter ausgehen" müssen). Aber all das bezieht sich eben nur auf den Strom. Verkehr ist zu 93% fossil, Wärme zu 85%. Und gerade letzteres haut richtig ein, denn die meiste Energie fließt bei uns in Heizung und Warmwasser. Und obwohl man da vieles sehr leicht und sehr kostengünstig auf erneuerbare umstellen kann, konzentriert sich die Politik auf den Strom, weil Häuslebauer der Union noch wichtiger sind, als Atomkraftwerke. Ergebnis:
> Insgesamt sind wir nicht einmal bei 20% Erneuerbare *Energie*.
> 
> 
> ...





Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss genauer sein. Beim Heizen hast du einen Anteil von nur 15%. Beim Verkehr 7%. Fossile Energieträger überwiegen immer noch, besonders Kohle ist vorne. Gaskraftwerke sind weit hinten dran, obwohl sie deutlich weniger CO2 erzeugen als Kohlekraftwerke. Kohle ist schlicht zu billig. Wird Zeit, dass das so teuer wird, dass man die Dinger abschalten muss, weil man damit kein Geld mehr verdienen kann.


Also ist da noch reichlich Nachholbedarf.


Topic: Nur noch 13 Prozent würden sich bei Kanzler-Direktwahl für Laschet entscheiden

Aber die Stimmen für die Partei bleiben weiter stabil. 
Nächsten Monat ist es ja schon soweit.
Ich denke es wird Jamaika. Wenn wieder keine Regierung gebildet werden kann, weiß ich nicht ob die SPD sich nochmal in eine GroKo zwingen lässt.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2021)

Die FDP wird alles dran setzen, um mit in der Regierung zu kommen. Entweder mit der Union oder mit den Grünen und als Anhängsel dann die Sozen.
Wenn es für die Grünen mit den Sozen und der FDP reicht, wird Lindner einknicken und mitmachen.
Dafür wird er dann -finanzminister.
Reicht es nur für Union, Grüne und Lindner, wird Harbeck auf das Finanzministerium pochen.


----------



## JePe (4. August 2021)

Klick.

Ich erwarte angemessene moralische Ueberhoehungsentruestetheit. Oder so.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2021)

Scheißt doch mal auf die Bücher.

Das ist kritisch:
https://www.golem.de/news/connect-a...erin-nach-melden-von-luecken-2108-158647.html
Wie kann man nur so einen peinliche ********************* bauen liebe CDU


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist kritisch:
> Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
> Wie kann man nur so einen peinliche ********************* bauen liebe CDU


Nach der Maskenaffäre die nächste Aktion mit der sie sich ein Ei an die Schiene nageln.  
Wahnsinn... Wer trifft bei denen denn solche "genialen" Entscheidungen? Ist für die eigentlich alles #Neuland?


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und 45 weitere Parteien. Da sollte sich nun wirklich was besseres als die FDP finden lassen. (Ich selbst tendiere im Moment auch ein Bisschen zu den Liberalen Demokraten, also eine ex-FDP-Auskoppelung, die sich aber auf Bürgerrechte, Zukunftspolitik und Liberalismus statt auf Wirtschaftsvertretung konzentriert hat.)


Die 45 Parteien interessieren mich nicht, da sie keinen größeren Einfluss auf die Regierungsbildung haben werden. Das Schwarzweißdenken kommt mir ein bisschen naiv vor. Klar ist, keine der Parteien wird wegen der Koalition ihr Programm 100% umsetzen können, bei 30-50% würde man sich als Wähler glücklich schätzen. Wirtschaft ist eine Kernkompetenz, die nicht fehlen darf, deswegen werde ich die FDP wählen, nicht weil ich irgendwelche Bonzen unterstütze. Ich will keinen 100% Linksstaat, der das Geld der anderen ausgibt, bis nichts mehr vorhanden ist. Danach sind dann wie immer alle anderen Schuld.

On Topic:
Die Medien drehen ein Karussel. Jetzt muss Luschet für die Quoten herhalten. Momentan ist er angeblich nur 2% vor Baerbock. Naja, wenn ich Inkompetenz sehe, dann ziehe ich die junge Inkompetenz der alten vor. Die Junge kann ja eventuell dazulernen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheißt doch mal auf die Bücher.
> 
> Das ist kritisch:
> https://www.golem.de/news/connect-a...erin-nach-melden-von-luecken-2108-158647.html
> Wie kann man nur so einen peinliche ********************* bauen liebe CDU


Ach du Sch****, deswegen sage ich doch, man muss sie abwählen.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich will keinen 100% Linksstaat, der das Geld der anderen ausgibt, bis nichts mehr vorhanden ist. Danach sind dann alle anderen Schuld.


Was hat denn die schwarz-gelbe Kohl Regierung 16 Jahre lang gemacht? Staatsschulden bis zum geht nicht mehr angehäuft. Und daran war nicht nur die Wende Schuld, dafür gabs/gibt es ja den Soli.


----------



## Don-71 (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was hat denn die schwarz-gelbe Kohl Regierung 16 Jahre lang gemacht? Staatsschulden bis zum geht nicht mehr angehäuft. Und daran war nicht nur die Wende Schuld, dafür gabs/gibt es ja den Soli.


Ich liege am Boden....


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2021)

Staatsverschuldung 1950 bis 2021 | Statista
					

Die Statistik bildet die Entwicklung der Staatsverschuldung in Deutschland, d.h.




					de.statista.com
				




Zwischen 90 und 95 immerhin fast verdoppelt


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was hat denn die schwarz-gelbe Kohl Regierung 16 Jahre lang gemacht? Staatsschulden bis zum geht nicht mehr angehäuft. Und daran war nicht nur die Wende Schuld, dafür gabs/gibt es ja den Soli.


Und was hat die Regierung davor gemacht und die davor und die davor? Welchen Einfluss hat es auf die Bundestagswahl 2021? Gibt es Kohl zu wählen? Kann man Schröder wählen? Warum denkst du, dass die SPD oder eine andere Partei die Wiedervereinigung besser hingekriegt hätte? Man kann nur Regierungsparteien kritisieren, weil sie ja etwas machen.
Fällt dir was auf? Auf solche rückwärtsgewandte, retroperspektive Diskussionen nach HEUTIGEM Maßstab, die meistens mit der Schuldschieberei hin und her enden, habe ich keine Lust.

Was ich für relevant halte und für diskussionsbedürftig ansehe, ist die AKTUELLE Wahl. *D.h. eine wählbare Partei mit einem Programm für die Zukunft nach der Merkelzeit*. Bei der CDU ist der Vorsitzende Laschet, bei den Grünen Baerbock, bei SPD Scholz und bei der FDP Lindner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die 45 Parteien interessieren mich nicht, da sie keinen größeren Einfluss auf die Regierungsbildung haben werden.



Okay, wenn es dir vor allem um Macht geht und nicht um Inhalte, dann bist du bei Lindner natürlich goldrichtig.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2021)

Ich sage es mal anders, du willst auf gar keinen Fall Laschet.
Lindner will definitiv Laschet.
Da es undenkbar ist, dass die FDP die Regierung anführt solltest du taktisch am ehesten auf 
die SPD setzen. Dann bekommst du die Ampel mit FDP.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Ich glaube nicht das es stimmenmäßig für eine Ampel reichen würde. Außerdem müsste Herr Lindner gleich mit zwei Parteien zusammenarbeiten dessen Politik ihn eigentlich widerstrebt. Für Jamaika würde es wohl reichen, aber ich glaube auch da wären die Koalitionsverhandlungen wieder sehr schwierig. Letztendlich wird die SPD wieder in eine große Koalition gezwungen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

Laut den meisten Umfragen sollte es reichen, die Prozente für die sonstigen fallen ja raus.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Naja, Umfragen und Wahlen sind nicht immer deckungsgleich.
Aber selbst wenn sie genug Stimmen bekommen halte ich die Ampel-Konstellation für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal anders, du willst auf gar keinen Fall Laschet.
> Lindner will definitiv Laschet.
> Da es undenkbar ist, dass die FDP die Regierung anführt solltest du taktisch am ehesten auf
> die SPD setzen. Dann bekommst du die Ampel mit FDP.


Um die CDU zu schwächen, wählt man schlicht und einfach die CDU nicht. Es ist dann egal, ob sie in Koalition regiert oder nicht, der Anteil der Stimmen bestimmt die Ansprüche. Eine 22% CDU hat weniger zu melden als eine 36% CDU in einer Koalition.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Laut den meisten Umfragen sollte es reichen, die Prozente für die sonstigen fallen ja raus.


AFD ist glücklicherweise schwach. Für die Jamaika-Koalition langt es allemal, am besten mit einem sehr großen Grünen- und FDP-Anteil.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2021)

Mutmaßlich habe ich überlesen, dass irgendwer an irgend einer Stelle mal daran erinnert hat, welch jammervolles Bild mit einem aus der Verantwortung stehlenden Lindner die FDP vor gut 4 Jahren hinterließ ...
Aber gut, die Zeit ist schnelllebig geworden.
Es gilt aber weiterhin der alte blöde und unkorrekte Spruch: Einmal ein Versager, immer ein Versager...
Lindner in Regierungsverantwortung?
Warum dann nicht gleich Scheuer als Kanzler?


----------



## seahawk (5. August 2021)

Die freien Wähler positionieren sich immer mehr als gute Alternative für Konservative.  Besser als Laschet zu wählen, ist dass alle Male.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die freien Wähler positionieren sich immer mehr als gute Alternative für Konservative.  Besser als Laschet zu wählen, ist dass alle Male.


Mit einem Querdenker an der Spitze?
Nein Danke!

Anscheinend will man jetzt den Bürgerkrieg, entschuldigung Geschlechterkrieg ausrufen








						Grüne schneiden Männer aus Gruppenfoto mit Baerbock heraus - WELT
					

Seitenhieb gegen die Union: Statt „alter Männer“ wollten die Grünen von Berlin-Mitte ihre Politikerinnen in den Fokus rücken. Sie twitterten ein Foto, auf dem nur Frauen zu sehen sind - die kandidierenden Männer wurden einfach herausgeschnitten.




					www.welt.de
				




So etwas will dieses Land regieren? Man kann nur noch an der Intelligenz fast aller Beteiligten an dieser Wahl mehr als zweifeln. Aber bei so einer Aktion fehlen mir 99 Cent an einem Euro und damit für mich vollkommen ausgeschlossen jemals zu wählen.

Wow




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Vielleicht wäre es besser, das aufstellen von Landeslisten zu üben, anstatt sich in Bildbearbeitung zu versuchen, könnte enorm hilfreicher sein.
Diese Wahl ist so etwas von schlimm, so etwas habe ich in 35 Jahren, noch nie erlebt, das ist wirklich wie Pest und Cholera zusammen. Ich meine Kohl 1998 war ja schon wirklich schlimm, aber dieses Jahr schlägt das bei weitem, damals war Schröder wenigstens als Alternative gut wählbar.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit einem Querdenker an der Spitze?
> Nein Danke!


Hmmmm...
Unbedarft, dass ich persönlich Aiwanger wg. anderen Themen (vor allem Tierschutzbelange) nicht wählen würde, würde ich dennoch nicht in die aufgestellte Wählerfalle von Wendehals Söder laufen.
Letzterer hat nur die Angst, seine  Prozente an das konservative Bäuerchen Aiwanger in Bayern und republikweit an die FW zu verlieren.
Nur weil er persönlich sich *noch* nicht impfen will und sich dagegen wehrt, eine allgemeine Impfpflicht einzuführen, hat er noch lange nicht Aluhutverschwörungsphantasieren a la Querdenker.
Quelle:








						"Böswillig": Aiwanger wehrt sich im Impfstreit gegen Kritik
					

"Unterstellung", "Falschbehauptung", "Unverschämtheit": In der Impf-Debatte wehrt sich Bayerns Wirtschaftsminister Aiwanger mit scharfen Worten gegen die massive Kritik aus der CSU. Für den Impf-Zoff macht er Ministerpräsident Söder verantwortlich.




					www.br.de
				



Daraus Aiwanger zitiert:
_Er habe im Gegenteil gesagt, dass das Impfen ein wichtiger Baustein im Kampf gegen Corona sei, aber es freiwillig bleiben müsse._



Oha, kommt gerade übern Ticker:
Die Grünen dürfen sich nicht im Saarland wählen lassen.
Baerbock-Eigentor, die IV. oder V.:








						Landesliste der Saar-Grünen von Bundestagswahl ausgeschlossen
					

Die Grünen können bei der Bundestagswahl nicht auf die Zweitstimmen aus dem Saarland zählen. Das beschließt der Bundeswahlausschuss und lehnt damit eine entsprechende Beschwerde der Partei ab.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend will man jetzt den Bürgerkrieg, entschuldigung Geschlechterkrieg ausrufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab jetzt erwartet, dass die Männer die im Zentrum stehen wirklich rausretuschiert haben, aber das?
Wieder Springer Qualität xD
Außerdem das ist wieder die kleinste Ebene einer Partei die da sowas postet.
Ich bring ja auch nicht ständig diese Vertreter der Union:








						Junge Union München-Nord
					

Auf den Punkt.




					www.facebook.com
				






compisucher schrieb:


> Baerbock-Eigentor, die IV. oder V.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wieso Baerbock? Das ist der LV selbst schuld und ja interne Streitereien machen sowas halt kaputt.

Btw:


> Bei der Bundestagswahl 2017 hatten die Saar-Grünen allerdings weniger als 0,1 Prozentpunkte zum bundesweiten Ergebnis von 8,9 Prozent beigetragen.







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Das macht in der Summe also weniger aus als Laschets Lachflash.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wieso Baerbock? Das ist der LV selbst schuld und ja interne Streitereien machen sowas halt kaputt.


Nenene....
unabhängig, was man vom ursprünglichen Spitzenkandidaten halten mag, hatte es augenscheinlich dem Vorstand ganz oben missfallen, dass ein Männlein im Saarland Nr. 1 ist: 








						Grünen-Eklat im Saarland: Interne Mails durchgesickert - haben Baerbock & Co. Druck ausgeübt?
					

Chaos bei den Saar-Grünen. Der Landesverband zerreißt sich gerade selbst - mit Unterstützung der Bundesspitze. Interne Mails gießen nun Öl ins Feuer.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> unabhängig, was man vom ursprünglichen Spitzenkandidaten halten mag, hatte es augenscheinlich dem Vorstand ganz oben missfallen, dass ein Männlein im Saarland Nr. 1 ist:


Wenn du als Partei ein Frauenstatut hast, dann ist es natürlich in deinem Interesse, dass die Regeln die sich die Partei selbst demokratisch gegeben hat auch eingehalten werden. Was ist daran jetzt verwerflich?

Außerdem ich zitiere aus dem Artikel:


> *So hatte etwa auch nicht stimmberechtigte Parteimitglieder abgestimmt*. Zudem ist der Listenplatz eins, wie alle ungeraden Plätze, satzungsgemäß eigentlich einer Frau vorbehalten. Weil sich keine der Kandidatinnen durchsetzen konnte, wurde Ulrich gekürt. Das Bundesschiedsgericht der Grünen erklärte die Wahl daraufhin jedoch für ungültig.



Die Bundespartei hat sich eingemischt, ja, aber wo siehst du schuldhaftes handeln?


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so einen peinliche ********************* bauen liebe CDU


Erinnert mich daran, dass die Sicherheitslücke die sie in Visavid gefunden hat, Seitens des bayrischen Kultusministeriums als "Hackerangriff" bezeichnet wurde und mit ihren Anfragen bzgl. des Vorgehens der Polizei im Hambacher Forst, dürfte sie bei unseren hackestrammen Law and Order Vertretern, mit den Hang zu schwarzen Kassen und gut geschmierten Patschehändchen, auch auf wenig Gegenliebe gestoßen sein.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Welt-Online!


Und wo steht da jetzt, dass die Grünen genau deswegen ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen fordern? Tempolimit steht bei denen schon seit Jahrzehnten im Wahlprogramm.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Law and Order


Es ist irgendwie traurig, die einen kennen nur Zuckerbrot (dann geht es schief wie bei den Querdenkerdemos in Berlin) die anderen kennen nur Peitsche (dann geht es schief wie beim G20 Gipfel in Hamburg).
Hat jetzt nichts mit der Anzeige zu tun, aber über das Verhalten der Polizei auf Demos kann man ja auch permanent reden.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieder Springer Qualität xD
> Außerdem das ist wieder die kleinste Ebene einer Partei die da sowas postet.


Willst du lieber, das ich mich über die Gehirnkracher Klimaschutzministerium mit Vetorecht und Einwanderungsministerium für Vielfalt und Teilhabe wirklich auslasse?
Alleine die beiden "Vorschläge" kosten die Grünen Millionen von Wählerstimmen.
Da bleibe ich lieber bei den kleinen Sachen, wenn es um richtige Politik geht, rangieren die Grünen gerade auf Niveau der Linken, aber gerade noch so, wie man an ihren neusten völlig unausgegorenen und völlig bescheuerten Vorschlägen sehen kann.
Ein Einwanderungsministerium ohne ein Einwanderungsgesetz und dann neuerdings 3 Vetomöglichkeiten in einem Kabinett, eigentlich ist das noch schlechter als schlecht gemachtes Kabarett, aber leider ist das denen ernst und nicht wirklich lustig.


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Stimme für die FDP ist keine Stimme für die AfD


Thüringen lernt dich Lügen.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Bundespartei hat sich eingemischt, ja, aber wo siehst du schuldhaftes handeln?


Es geht doch nicht um Schuld.
Es geht um Unprofessionalität und falsches Demokratieverständnis.
Fakt ist, dass Einer halbwegs legitim gewählt wurde, es dem Vorstand nicht gepasst hat, deswegen einem ganzem Kreisverband für eine neuerliche Wahl das Stimmrecht von der Parteispitze entzogen wurde (hach, herrliche Demokratie) und wegen diesem Verstoß gegen demokratische Grundsätze  keine Zweitstimmen aus dem Saarland kommen werden.
Das ist schlichtweg Demokratiebeugung um Ideologie durchzusetzen und das ist von der Bundeswahlleitung richtiger weise als nicht korrekt behandelt worden.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Willst du lieber, das ich mich über die Gehirnkracher Klimaschutzministerium mit Vetorecht und Einwanderungsministerium für Vielfalt und Teilhabe wirklich auslasse?


Nein, viel kompetentes würde dabei nicht herauskommen.
Mich erinnert das was die Grünen da grade fordern einfach verdammt an die Union
mit Digital Doro und Heimat Horst. 
Beides Schnapsideen, beides Wählerfängerei, aber absolut nicht relevant in der Praxis.



Poulton schrieb:


> Thüringen lernt dich Lügen.


Sehe ich anders.
Thüringen war ein anderes Problem.


compisucher schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass Einer halbwegs legitim gewählt wurde, es dem Vorstand nicht gepasst hat, deswegen einem ganzem Kreisverband für eine neuerliche Wahl das Stimmrecht von der Parteispitze entzogen wurde (hach, herrliche Demokratie) und wegen diesem Verstoß gegen demokratische Grundsätze keine Zweitstimmen aus dem Saarland kommen werden.


Wenn nicht wahlberechtigte Personen mit wählen ist es für dich also halbwegs legitim?
Dort lief einiges schief und wenn es nur um das Frauenstatut gehen würde wären die Gräben im LV
auch nicht so tief.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, viel kompetentes würde dabei nicht herauskommen.
> Mich erinnert das was die Grünen da grade fordern einfach verdammt an die Union
> mit Digital Doro und Heimat Horst.
> Beides Schnapsideen, beides Wählerfängerei, aber absolut nicht relevant in der Praxis.




So viel Blödsinn und unausgegorene Idiotie hat es eben bei der Union nie gegeben!


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

Qed
Nichts kompetentes bei deinem Kommentar. 

Eine Wahl ist immer eine Abwägung, die perfekte Partei gibt es nicht.


----------



## Johnny05 (5. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dann bist du bei Lindner natürlich goldrichtig.


Bei diesem Erbauer von Luftschlössern ? Der tut doch schon so als wenn Ér in der Regierung sitzen würde . Ist genauso inkompetent wie Luschet . 


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn nicht wahlberechtigte Personen mit wählen ist es für dich also halbwegs legitim?
> Dort lief einiges schief und wenn es nur um das Frauenstatut gehen würde wären die Gräben im LV
> auch nicht so tief.


Ich habe halbwegs geschrieben, weil es die offizielle Begründung des Grünenvorstandes ist.
Der Landesverband sah das völlig anders und hat die Wunschkandidatin des Bundesvorstandes 3x durchfallen lassen, eh es zu einer knapp über 50% Entscheidung dafür gab.
Ist ja alles in der Tagespresse nachlesbar und braucht nicht weiter ausgeführt zu werden.

Zu Klarstellung:
Ich habe in den letzten Jahrzehnten nahezu ausschließlich "Grün" gewählt.
Mutmaßlich bin ich hier im Forum einer der ältesten Grünenwähler überhaupt mit meinen bald 56 Jahren.

Wenn aber aus ideologischen Gründen die basisdemokratische Entscheidung eines Landesvorstandes "von oben" per "Anweisung" ausser Kraft gesetzt wird, hat das in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Demokratie (und vor allem mit der von mir so sehr geschätzten Basisdemokratie) zu tun und ist eine eklatante Verletzung jener Werte, die ich bis dahin als Hauptmotivation hatte, Grün zu wählen.
Insofern unterscheidet sich die Partei leider in keinster Weise mehr von den Machtspielchen in anderen Parteien. Nein, noch schlimmer, sie stellen sich dabei derart dämlich an, dass man ernsthafte Zweifel bekommt, was passiert,
wenn die Grünen Zugang zur Macht bekommen.
Ich kann mich spontan nicht erinnern, wann von der Bundeswahlleitung eine "Mainstreampartei" irgendwann ausgeschlossen worden ist. Das hat Gründe, und in diesem Falle wohl Berechtigte.

Da hast jetzt an der Spitze eine Baerbock, die ihrem letzten Nachnamensteil alle Ehre gereicht und ganz offensichtlich überhaupt nichts unter Kontrolle bringen kann und einen (von mir geschätzten) Habeck, der nun in seiner träumerischen Art in der Schmollecke sitzt und gute Miene zum bösen Wahllspiel macht.
Dahinter ist ebenso ganz offensichtlich eine Horde völlig unfähiger und bildungsferner Grünenparteigenossen, die nicht in der Lage sind, Lebensläufe 3x durchzuscannen, bevor sie online gestellt werden und nicht im Vorfeld all Geschreibsel mal darauf überprüfen, ob der Verfasser -in dem Fall eine die und  -in (welch herrliche Gendersprache) noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat, der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist und Wicki search bedienen kann.

Weisste was, das ist das allererste mal seit ich auf der Demo "Startbahn West" 1980 als 14 oder 15 Jähriger Bengel zusammen mit meinem Dad vom Wasserwerfer weggepustet wurde nicht mehr Grün wähle (ok, 4 Jahr später....)

Weil unfähig bin  ich selber, ich brauche keine grüne Pappnase vor mir, die mir zeigt wie man es garantiert noch falscher machen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe halbwegs geschrieben, weil es die offizielle Begründung des Grünenvorstandes ist.


Wenn es stimmt ist die Entscheidung richtig gewesen. Wenn es nicht stimmt dann nicht.
That´s it


compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn aber aus ideologischen Gründen die basisdemokratische Entscheidung eines Landesvorstandes


Die Entscheidung eines Vorstandes ist Basisdemokratisch?
Was für eine Definition von Basisdemokratie hast du eigentlich? Wenn ein Vorstand etwas entscheidet ist es
quasi unendlich weit weg von *Basis*demokratisch!
Auch Delegiertenentscheidungen sind nicht Basisdemokratisch.



compisucher schrieb:


> Vorfeld all Geschreibsel mal darauf überprüfen, ob der Verfasser


Du weißt schon, dass es dafür Lektoren gibt oder?


compisucher schrieb:


> Weil unfähig bin ich selber, ich brauche keine grüne Pappnase vor mir, die mir zeigt wie man es garantiert noch falscher machen kann.


Und was willst du jetzt wählen? Freie Wähler?


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Als Ergänzung sind die Grünen ganz gut. Aber alleine dürften die nicht regieren.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

Wer könnte heute auch alleine regieren?


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer könnte heute auch alleine regieren?


Ich meinte das nicht nur wegen der fehlenden Stimmen, sondern wegen dem Parteiprogramm wie breit und vernünftig das ist. Und wegen der Ansichten. Und die Grünen sind mir in manchen Dingen zu krass.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmt ist die Entscheidung richtig gewesen. Wenn es nicht stimmt dann nicht.
> That´s it
> 
> Die Entscheidung eines Vorstandes ist Basisdemokratisch?
> ...


Die Mitglieder eines jeden Bezirksverbandes wählen gemeinsam den ersten Listenplatz.
Das war schon immer so bei den Grünen und jeder der Mitglied ist, kann auch abstimmen.
Da ist kein vorgeschalteter Vorstand.
Das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied zu den übrigen Parteien, wo "nur" Delegierte dann abstimmen.

Nun, es ist die Aufgabe eines Parteisekretariats, geeignete Lektoren herauszusuchen.
Und zweifellos kann man erwarten, dass DAS Buch DER wichtigsten Person, welches  kurz vor dem Wahltermin veröffentlicht wird, auch nach der Sachkorrektur durch Lektoren sorgfältig und gewissenhaft intern geprüft wird.
Wir dürfen festhalten:
Der/Die Lektoren sind absolute Blindflieger und mutmaßlich die Schlechtesten in ganz Europa.
Alle intern im Hintergrund Beteiligen sind Totalversager.

Ich habe unterstützt und wähle diesmal die Partei Mensch Umwelt Tierschutz.
​


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder eines jeden Bezirksverbandes wählen gemeinsam den ersten Listenplatz.


Die erste Wahl wurde für ungültig erklärt weil nicht stimmberechtigte Mitglieder mit abgestimmt haben.
Wie geht das in einer Basisdemokratie?
Nein jetzt echt? 


compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, es ist die Aufgabe eines Parteisekretariats, geeignete Lektoren herauszusuchen.


Das ist der Job des Verlags, der Verlag ist zufällig der Ullstein Verlag der einen guten Ruf hat.
Ich hätte mich darauf auch verlassen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe unterstützt und wähle diesmal die Partei Mensch Umwelt Tierschutz.


Also wirfst du deine Stimme de facto weg.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um Schuld.
> Es geht um Unprofessionalität und falsches Demokratieverständnis.
> Fakt ist, dass Einer halbwegs legitim gewählt wurde, es dem Vorstand nicht gepasst hat, deswegen einem ganzem Kreisverband für eine neuerliche Wahl das Stimmrecht von der Parteispitze entzogen wurde (hach, herrliche Demokratie) und wegen diesem Verstoß gegen demokratische Grundsätze  keine Zweitstimmen aus dem Saarland kommen werden.
> Das ist schlichtweg Demokratiebeugung um Ideologie durchzusetzen und das ist von der Bundeswahlleitung richtiger weise als nicht korrekt behandelt worden.


Anmerkung:
Wir sind jetzt soweit, dass die Diskriminierung der Männer an Hand des Geschlechts einfach so hingenommen wird. Eine Person, die die Leute hinter sich hat und etwas auf die Beine stellt, wird mit der einzigen Begründung er sei keine Frau von oben abgestellt.
Mir wäre so eine Gesellschaft Schnuppe, wären da nicht kleine Kinder. Kleine Mädchen werden den Jungs bevorzugt, man erzieht Jungs zu Losern. Das zieht sich durch die Institutionen hindurch, wo Frauen die Mehrheit bilden (Kita, Schule etc.). Den Salat werden wir in 20 Jahren mit einem Heer unfähiger, unmotivierter Männer haben. Inwiefern hilft das der Gesellschaft, indem man 50% davon schwächt?


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

Man kann ja darüber streiten ob Quoten das Mittel der Wahl sind, aber vor 150 Jahren
dürften Frauen idR. überhaupt nicht studieren und trotzdem ging es technologisch enorm voran.
Das war maximale Diskriminierung und trotzdem gab es wissenschaftlich maximale Entwicklung.


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also wirfst du deine Stimme de facto weg.


Wie ist es denn um eine Demokratie bestellt, wenn man anscheinend geistig schon so dressiert und abgerichtet wurde, dass man die Stimmenabgabe für eine Partei einzig davon abhängig macht, ob sie die Chance hat in den Bundestag einzuziehen oder nicht?


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Was ich total überzogen und albern finde ist dieses gendergerechte Getue und wie dabei versucht wird unsere (Alltags) - Sprache umzubauen. Ich finde das einfach nur noch lächerlich.
Jeder fühlt sich heutzutage irgendwie diskriminiert.  Das betrifft auch die Rassismusdebatte.
Das Wort "Schwarzfahrer" wurde ja schon in einigen Städten abgeschafft.  Man soll nur noch "Schaum" oder "Schokokuss" sagen. Und Märchenbücher werden umgeschrieben.  Wer das alles nicht so schlimm findet ist ja unsensibel.
Aber manch ein Betroffener sieht  das selber gar nicht so eng





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYP-zuQnT4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die erste Wahl wurde für ungültig erklärt weil nicht stimmberechtigte Mitglieder mit abgestimmt haben.
> Wie geht das in einer Basisdemokratie?
> Nein jetzt echt?
> 
> ...


Das mit den nicht stimmberechtigten Mitgliedern ist eine BEHAUPTUNG des Grünenvorstandes, die FALSCH ist.
SIE HABEN GELOGEN -capisco?
Ein Verlag und Lektor prüft nicht den Inhalt, sondern auf Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung, meinethalben Semantik oder Fluss. Der Inhalt und auch Quellenangaben ist Thema des Autors.

Sehr merkwürdige Einstellung zur Demokratie....
Habe vor 30 Jahren meine Stimme für eine damals unbedeutende Partie weggeworfen, 
damit Du sie nun ideologisch verteidigen kannst aber offensichtliche Fehler blind übersehen möchtest?
Jene, die nicht wählen gehen, werfen ihre Stimmen weg.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

Realistisch @Poulton 

Eine Partei braucht halt entweder eine etablierte Wählerbasis oder ein Momentum um ins Parlament zu kommen. 
Wenn eine Partei derzeit ein Momentum hat, dann die Freien Wähler. Also eventuell.


RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich total überzogen und albern finde ist dieses gendergerechte Getue und wie dabei versucht wird unsere (Alltags) - Sprache umzubauen.


Gefällt mir auch nicht.
Daher tu ich auch etwas dagegen indem ich a) nicht mitmache und b) sorgfältig darauf achte, ob andere richtig gendern und wenn sie Fehler machen berichtige ich sie. Vielleicht geht es denen dann irgendwann auf die Nerven und sie hören auf.
Aber ganz wichtig: Nicht den Wutbürger spielen!


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> damit Du sie nun ideologisch verteidigen kannst aber offensichtliche Fehler blind übersehen möchtest?


Auf die gleiche Art und Weise wie er jetzt für die Grünen Partei ergreift, hat er vor ein paar Jahren noch für die Kristina-Schröder-Jugend, dessen Mitglied er war. Mal sehen mit was er in ein paar Jahren ankommt.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Partei braucht halt entweder eine etablierte Wählerbasis oder ein Momentum um ins Parlament zu kommen.


Dann werfe mal ein Blick auf die Grünen in den Anfangsjahren. Die standen auch nicht besser da, als diverse K-Gruppen.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ganz wichtig: Nicht den Wutbürger spielen!


Mache ich auch nicht. Deswegen wähle ich die SPD (wie schon immer) und nicht die AfD.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit den nicht stimmberechtigten Mitgliedern ist eine BEHAUPTUNG des Grünenvorstandes, die FALSCH ist.


Dafür hast du doch ganz sicher eine Quelle.
Außerdem "der Vorstand". Land, Bund, Kommune? Du meinst sicherlich den Bund.
Aber was sagt denn die ehemalige Vorsitzende des Landesverbandes dazu?


> Das Risiko liegt vielmehr in der Teilnahme der Grünen Jugend und der Grauen Grünen an der Wahl der Bundestagsliste. Nach herrschender Meinung dürfen solche Vereinigungen keine Vertreter*innen für Wahlversammlungen entsenden – auch dann nicht, wenn sie selbst gewählt wurden. Das Bundeswahlgesetz sieht vor, dass nur Gebietsverbände Delegierte entsenden dürfen.











						Landesvorstand vertagt erneut mehrheitlich Entscheidung über weiteres Vorgehen mit der Landesliste zur Bundestagswahl ! | DIE GRÜNEN SAAR
					

Landesvorstand vertagt erneut mehrheitlich Entscheidung über weiteres Vorgehen mit der Landesliste zur Bundestagswahl ! – In der Sitzung des Landesvorstands wurde gestern Abend erneut bis in die Nacht über den weiteren Umgang mit der Landesliste für die Bundestagswahl diskutiert. Es gab trotz...




					gruene-saar.de
				




Ja kommt alles aus dem Bund nh?



compisucher schrieb:


> Habe vor 30 Jahren meine Stimme für eine damals unbedeutende Partie weggeworfen,


Die Grünen waren zu dem Zeitpunkt schon mal im Bundestag gewesen, also haben sie diese Schwelle auch schon mal überschritten gehabt und das Potenzial war da. Deine jetzige Wahl hat absehbar kein Potenzial etwas zu bewegen.
Das ist Fakt!


Poulton schrieb:


> Dann werfe mal ein Blick auf die Grünen in den Anfangsjahren. Die standen auch nicht besser da, als diverse K-Gruppen.


Und das widerspricht mir wie?
Die Grünen hatten damals halt ihr Momentum sich zu etablieren.

Das beste Beispiel ist ja die AfD, 2000 wäre die Partei untergegangen. Mit Eurokrise und dann der Flüchtlingskrise war der Augenblick aber da.


compisucher schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdige Einstellung zur Demokratie....


Sehr realistische Einstellung zur Demokratie in einem Deutschland mit 5% Hürde.
Wenn die mal weg ist können wir nochmal reden.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2021)

Meine jetzige Wahl einer Partei hat genau die gleiche Legitimität, wie zu dem Zeitpunkt, als in Karlsruhe die Partei gegründet wurde, ich nur wenige Jahr später Mitglied wurde, lange Jahre Basisarbeit geleistet habe.
Erzähle mir bitte nichts von Dingen, die du nur aus dem Netz liest, aber, so vermute ich mal, keinerlei Bezug zur eigentlichen (Partei-)Arbeit hast.
Die Grünen wurden von idealistischen  Menschen wie meinereiner mitbegründet, nicht von ideologischen Menschen, wie sie jetzt im Vorstand sitzen.
Die Grünen waren jahrzehntelang eine belächelte Randgruppe, genau wie meine jetzige Wahl einer Randpartei und wäre der gute Joschka nicht aus der Kommune mit Turnschuhen in den Landtag gestolpert und hätte der Partei ein öffentliches Gesicht gegeben, wäre sie immer noch im Nirwana und andere würden deren Positionen irgendwie vertreten.
Du hast es immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, werter Sparanus.
Du verteidigst etwas, dass ich in und auswendig kenne und wenn es blöd läuft und du im richtigen Bundesland wohnst, entdeckst du sogar meinen Echtnamen auf der Liste deiner ach so geliebten Partei - zugegebener Maßen sehr weit hinten und zu 99,9% chancenlos.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann ja darüber streiten ob Quoten das Mittel der Wahl sind, aber vor 150 Jahren
> dürften Frauen idR. überhaupt nicht studieren und trotzdem ging es technologisch enorm voran.
> Das war maximale Diskriminierung und trotzdem gab es wissenschaftlich maximale Entwicklung.


  
Es war also richtig, dass die Frauen diskriminiert wurden oder interpretiere ich deine Aussage falsch?


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meine jetzige Wahl einer Partei hat genau die gleiche Legitimität


Ich sprach nie von Legitimität sondern von Effektivität.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Grünen wurden von idealistischen Menschen wie meinereiner mitbegründet, nicht von ideologischen Menschen, wie sie jetzt im Vorstand sitzen.


Grade die Grünen haben doch zu Anfang viele Ideologen eingefangen.
Wobei ich hart kritisieren muss wie inflationär der Begriff Ideologie benutzt wird, keine Partei im Bundestag 
ist wirklich ideologisch. Außer man entwertet das Wort vollkommen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Grünen waren jahrzehntelang eine belächelte Randgruppe


Eine Randgruppe die 3 Jahre nach der Gründung in den Bundestag kam. Schneller als die AfD!


compisucher schrieb:


> Du verteidigst etwas, dass ich in und auswendig kenne und wenn es blöd läuft und du im richtigen Bundesland wohnst, entdeckst du sogar meinen Echtnamen auf der Liste deiner ach so geliebten Partei - zugegebener Maßen sehr weit hinten und zu 99,9% chancenlos.


Wir haben schon oft genug hier geschrieben, dass du auf 2x2 Kilometer genau wissen solltest wo ich wohne.

Außerdem du hast dem Bundesvorstand eine Lüge unterstellt, dann nenne bitte die Quelle dazu.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es war also richtig, dass die Frauen diskriminiert wurden oder interpretiere ich deine Aussage falsch?


Komisch wie man das dort herauslesen kann.
Aber zur Klarstellung für mich:
Bist du der Überzeugung, dass Frauen den Männern kognitiv unterlegen sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es stimmenmäßig für eine Ampel reichen würde. Außerdem müsste Herr Lindner gleich mit zwei Parteien zusammenarbeiten dessen Politik ihn eigentlich widerstrebt. Für Jamaika würde es wohl reichen, aber ich glaube auch da wären die Koalitionsverhandlungen wieder sehr schwierig. Letztendlich wird die SPD wieder in eine große Koalition gezwungen.



Jamaika sehe ich auch nicht so richtig als Möglichkeit an. Zwar sind alle drei Parteien wunderbar machtgeil, aber die Schnittmengen von Grünen und CDU sind 100% Gegenteil der FDP (diverse Regulierung und Lenkungsvorhaben), die Schnittmengen von FDP und CDU 100% Gegenteil der Grünen (Wirtschaftsgeschenke) und die (winzigen) Schnittmengen von Grünen und FDP (persönliche Freiheiten/Grundrechte) sind 100% Gegenteil der CDU. Nachdem sich Lindner mehrfach gegen sinnvolle Klimaschutzmaßnahmen und natürlich alles soziales platziert hat, sind die Hürden diesmal noch höher als beim letzten Mal und man weiß ja, wie das ausgegangen ist.


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich total überzogen und albern finde ist dieses gendergerechte Getue und wie dabei versucht wird unsere (Alltags) - Sprache umzubauen. Ich finde das einfach nur noch lächerlich.
> Jeder fühlt sich heutzutage irgendwie diskriminiert.  Das betrifft auch die Rassismusdebatte.
> Das Wort "Schwarzfahrer" wurde ja schon in einigen Städten abgeschafft.  Man soll nur noch "Schaum" oder "Schokokuss" sagen. Und Märchenbücher werden umgeschrieben.  Wer das alles nicht so schlimm findet ist ja unsensibel.
> Aber manch ein Betroffener sieht  das selber gar nicht so eng
> ...


Nicht zu gendern ist hate Speech. Gendern ist eine Frage des Respekts gegenüber allen in unserem Land lebenden Personen.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jamaika sehe ich auch nicht so richtig als Möglichkeit an. Zwar sind alle drei Parteien wunderbar machtgeil, aber die Schnittmengen von Grünen und CDU sind 100% Gegenteil der FDP (diverse Regulierung und Lenkungsvorhaben), die Schnittmengen von FDP und CDU 100% Gegenteil der Grünen (Wirtschaftsgeschenke) und die (winzigen) Schnittmengen von Grünen und FDP (persönliche Freiheiten/Grundrechte) sind 100% Gegenteil der CDU. Nachdem sich Lindner mehrfach gegen sinnvolle Klimaschutzmaßnahmen und natürlich alles soziales platziert hat, sind die Hürden diesmal noch höher als beim letzten Mal und man weiß ja, wie das ausgegangen ist.


Dann wird es wieder eine Groko geben. Weil sonst keine Regierung gebildet werden kann. Oder Neuwahlen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht zu gendern ist hate Speech. Gendern ist eine Frage des Respekts gegenüber allen in unserem Land lebenden Personen.


Lächerlich. Mit "hate" hat das gar nichts zu zun. Man muß nur nicht jeden Sch**ss mitmachen.


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2021)

Schon, dass Du es Sch**ss nennst, sagt genug- Es geht um eine inklusive Gesellschaft, in der jede Person und jede Identität gleichberechtigt einbezogen werden.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schon, dass Du es Sch**ss nennst, sagt genug- Es geht um eine inklusive Gesellschaft, in der jede Person und jede Identität gleichberechtigt einbezogen werden.


Dafür muß man aber nicht unsere Sprache verschandeln.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann wird es wieder eine Groko geben. Weil sonst keine Regierung gebildet werden kann. Oder Neuwahlen.


Eine Groko wird wahrscheinlich keine Mehrheit haben 😅


seahawk schrieb:


> Schon, dass Du es Sch**ss nennst, sagt genug- Es geht um eine inklusive Gesellschaft, in der jede Person und jede Identität gleichberechtigt einbezogen werden.


Ich hatte eigentlich immer das Gefühl, dass die Menschen gleiches Geld und gleiche Chancen haben wollen und keine unpraktische Sprache. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür muß man aber nicht unsere Sprache verschandeln.


Wenn die Menschen es wollen wird es sich durchsetzen, wir müssen nur darauf achten, dass es nicht zur Vorschrift wird.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Groko wird wahrscheinlich keine Mehrheit haben 😅


Dann läuft es auf Neuwahlen hinaus wenn keine Regierung gebildet werden kann.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die Menschen es wollen wird es sich durchsetzen, wir müssen nur darauf achten, dass es nicht zur Vorschrift wird.


Ich glaube nicht das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung dafür ist.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung dafür ist.


Na du darfst dir das nicht wie eine demokratische Abstimmung vorstellen sondern eher, dass es zählt wer wie viel schreibt und wie viel es gelesen wird.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na du darfst dir das nicht wie eine demokratische Abstimmung vorstellen sondern eher, dass es zählt wer wie viel schreibt und wie viel es gelesen wird.


Ich kriege die Reaktionen ja in sozialen Medien mit. Dort macht man sich eher darüber lustig.
Und fast alle meine Freunde und Bekannten finden das auch lächerlich.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kriege die Reaktionen ja in sozialen Medien mit. Dort macht man sich eher darüber lustig.


Nimm die bitte nicht zu Ernst, da wird sich auch dauernd, aufgrund falscher Tatsachen, über Elektroautos lustig gemacht etc


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür muß man aber nicht unsere Sprache verschandeln.


Doch nur so, durchbricht man die toxische Dominanz der heterosexuellen, binären Maskulinität, die kein Platz für andere Identitäten lässt.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nimm die bitte nicht zu Ernst, da wird sich auch dauernd, aufgrund falscher Tatsachen, über Elektroautos lustig gemacht etc


Ich denke ich kann mitlerweile ganz gut filtern. Da sind nicht nur alles Idioten. Und es gibt dort auch seriösere Seiten als andere.



seahawk schrieb:


> Doch nur so, durchbricht man die toxische Dominanz der heterosexuellen, binären Maskulinität, die kein Platz für andere Identitäten lässt.


Schon alleine die Verwendung des Wortes "Toxisch" in dem Zusammenhang finde ich albern.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2021)

Z.B. der Genderstern ist eine Kurzschreibweise und NICHT 1:1 zu lesen/auszusprechen. Genauso das -Innen.
Sicher alles nicht immer ideal, aber Sprache ist auch kein Konstante. Versuch z.B. mal einen Zeitungsartikel von 1900 zu lesen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.B. der Genderstern ist eine Kurzschreibweise und NICHT 1:1 zu lesen/auszusprechen. Genauso das -Innen.


Man muss beim Sprechen halt korrekterweise eine Pause machen da man sonst das generische Femininum 
nutzten würde. Isso.
Ganz interessant finde ich das was in ZEIT Artikeln gemacht wird, dort wechselt man oftmals zwischen generischen Maskulinum und Femininum.

Aber eine Pause bei allem was ein Geschlecht hat? Das ist massiv störend wenn es gesprochen wird.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sicher alles nicht immer ideal, aber Sprache ist auch kein Konstante. Versuch z.B. mal einen Zeitungsartikel von 1900 zu lesen.


Mir ist auch die Rechtschreibreform (wie Vielen) auf den Sack gegangen. Und ich beherrsche die neue Rechtschreibung immer noch nicht zu 100%.


----------



## Schori (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich total überzogen und albern finde ist dieses gendergerechte Getue und wie dabei versucht wird unsere (Alltags) - Sprache umzubauen. Ich finde das einfach nur noch lächerlich.
> Jeder fühlt sich heutzutage irgendwie diskriminiert.  Das betrifft auch die Rassismusdebatte.
> Das Wort "Schwarzfahrer" wurde ja schon in einigen Städten abgeschafft.  Man soll nur noch "Schaum" oder "Schokokuss" sagen. Und Märchenbücher werden umgeschrieben.  Wer das alles nicht so schlimm findet ist ja unsensibel.
> Aber manch ein Betroffener sieht  das selber gar nicht so eng


Sowas kann nur jemand sagen der wegen seiner Hautfarbe, sexuellen Neigung, what ever nicht ständig diskriminiert, beschimpft und gemobbt wird/wurde.
Man kann es durchaus übertreiben mit der politischen Korrektheit aber sich wegen einem Sternchen aufzuregen ist einfach nur engstirnig. Mal davon ab, dass niemand gezwungen wird zu gendern oder der gleichen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Sowas kann nur jemand sagen der wegen seiner Hautfarbe, sexuellen Neigung, what ever nicht ständig diskriminiert, beschimpft und gemobbt wird/wurde.


Das Problem ist, dass man Wörter aus dem Sprachschatz nimmt die keine semantische Verbindung zu schwarzen Menschen oder ähnlichem hat.
Also Negerkuss hat das zum Beispiel ganz klar, aber Schwarzfahren halt nicht.


----------



## Schori (6. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man Wörter aus dem Sprachschatz nimmt die keine semantische Verbindung zu schwarzen Menschen oder ähnlichem hat.
> Also Negerkuss hat das zum Beispiel ganz klar, aber Schwarzfahren halt nicht.


Wie gesagt man kann es auch übertreiben mit der politischen Korrektheit. Schwarzfahren ist da ein gutes Beispiel für. Demnach müsste die Union ja auch ihre Farbe ändern.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Sowas kann nur jemand sagen der wegen seiner Hautfarbe, sexuellen Neigung, what ever nicht ständig diskriminiert, beschimpft und gemobbt wird/wurde.


Ich habe tatsächlich eine etwas dunklere Hautfarbe da ich halb Ausländer bin (adoptiert). Aber deswegen wurde ich selten diskriminiert und wenn dann wußte ich mich zu wehren. Das liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das hier in OWL der Migrantenanteil relativ hoch ist (bunt gemischt) und es deswegen "normaler" ist.



Schori schrieb:


> Man kann es durchaus übertreiben mit der politischen Korrektheit aber sich wegen einem Sternchen aufzuregen ist einfach nur engstirnig.


Das sind nicht nur ein paar Sternchen guck mal hier: Geschlechtergerechte Sprache



> Mal davon ab, dass niemand gezwungen wird zu gendern oder der gleichen.


Eben nicht. Manche Politiker würden das gerne gesetzlich durchsetzen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komisch wie man das dort herauslesen kann.
> Aber zur Klarstellung für mich:
> Bist du der Überzeugung, dass Frauen den Männern kognitiv unterlegen sind?


1. Ich habe von bewusster Benachteiligung der Männer gesprochen und wie es uns in 20 Jahren treffen würde.
2. An Stelle anzuprangern, jegliche Benachteiligung sei schlecht, hast du es mit der Aussage relativiert, es ginge auch nur mit den Männern früher. Implizit begründest du damit ein Unrecht mit dem anderen Unrecht.
3. Daraufhin habe ich dich gefragt, ob du denn moralisch gesehen die Behandlung der Frauen von damals in Ordnung fandest, denn mit bisschen Weiterdenken käme man zur Schlussfolgerung umgekehrt sei es nicht besser.
4. Stattdessen werde ich mit der Frage konfrontiert, ob ich Frauen für kognitiv unterlegener als Männer halte. Da werde ich ganz spezifisch : Es kommt auf die Frau und auf den Mann an.

Zurück zu deinem Unargument, alle Gesellschaften damals waren männerdominiert. Heutzutage steht man im Wettbewerb mit der ganzen Welt. In USA, China, Afrika etc. arbeiten sowohl Männer als auch Frauen. Bei fünfzigprozentiger Benachteiligung der eigenen Bevölkerung würde man sich selbst ins Knee schießen.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Manche Politiker würden das gerne gesetzlich durchsetzen.


Echt? Wer denn?


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Wer denn?


Wer genau weiß ich jetzt nicht aber ich meine da wären Politiker bei von den Grünen und Linken die das befürworten.

*Edit:* Was gefunden - Annalena Baerbock für geschlechtergerechte Gesetzestexte
da sind aber auch noch andere welche das allgemein befürworten.

Und hier mal etwas zu der Beliebtheit gendergerechter Sprache: 


> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen lehnt es ab, die deutsche Sprache zwanghaft zu verweiblichen. Das ergab eine Umfrage, welche die WELT AM SONNTAG exklusiv bei Infratest-Dimap in Auftrag gegeben hat. Demnach halten 56 Prozent der Bevölkerung nichts vom „Gendern“ von Begriffen durch ein großes Binnen-I, ein Gendersternchen oder einen Unterstrich in journalistischen und literarischen Texten sowie in politischen Reden. Nur ein gutes Drittel ist ganz oder eher dafür. Selbst die Frauen wenden sich mehrheitlich gegen eine „geschlechtergerechte“ Sprache (52 Prozent).



Umfrage-Mehrheit-der-Deutschen-lehnt-Gendersternchen-ab


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> 3. Daraufhin habe ich dich gefragt, ob du denn moralisch gesehen die Behandlung der Frauen von damals in Ordnung fandest, denn mit bisschen Weiterdenken käme man zur Schlussfolgerung umgekehrt sei es nicht besser.


Die momentane Ungleichbehandlung kommt daher, dass man die Frauen mit ein bisschen Druck in Positionen bringen
will die man ihnen über Jahrtausende verwehrt hat. Sobald aber Parität erreicht ist, ist es damit vorbei, dass Frauen bei gleicher Leistung den Vorzug bekommen.
Kann man für den falschen Weg halten, aber es als Sexismus zu brandmarken und hier den Weltuntergang herbeizureden ist absurd.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer genau weiß ich jetzt nicht aber ich meine da wären Politiker bei von den Grünen und Linken die das befürworten.


Ich hab vorhin mal geguckt. Gesetzlich kann man das gar nicht festlegen, da Sprache immer im Wandel ist und der Duden ja keine Vorschriften macht. -Viele schreiben das "daß" weiterhin mit ß und Delphin ist immer noch korrekt.
Bei Maischberger gab es mal die Gender Debatte, wo vorgeschlagen wurde, das im Schulunterricht zu übernehmen und entsprechend zu lehren. Das hat sich aber bisher nicht durchgesetzt, den Universitäten steht es frei, das zu unterstützen oder nicht, keinem Student darf aber Nachteile entstehen, wenn er das z.B. nicht macht, auch wenn es an dieser bestimmten Universität der Normalfall wäre.
Und da die Bevölkerung mehrheitlich das Gendern ablehnt, würdest du das sowieso nicht durchbekommen.
Dann müsste man wirklich überall anfangen.
Wie viele Menschen kennst du, deren Nachname auf "mann" endet? Davon gibt es in Deutschland Millionen.
Dann gibt es die Mannschaft im Sport oder die bemannte Raumfahrt.
Es gibt dinge, die man einfach so lassen sollte und gut.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin mal geguckt. Gesetzlich kann man das gar nicht festlegen, da Sprache immer im Wandel ist und der Duden ja keine Vorschriften macht. -Viele schreiben das "daß" weiterhin mit ß und Delphin ist immer noch korrekt.
> Bei Maischberger gab es mal die Gender Debatte, wo vorgeschlagen wurde, das im Schulunterricht zu übernehmen und entsprechend zu lehren. Das hat sich aber bisher nicht durchgesetzt, den Universitäten steht es frei, das zu unterstützen oder nicht, keinem Student darf aber Nachteile entstehen, wenn er das z.B. nicht macht, auch wenn es an dieser bestimmten Universität der Normalfall wäre.


Naja, die neue Rechtschreibreform wurde auch gesetzlich durchgesetzt. Und meines Wissens sind das in den Schulen Rechtschreibfehler, wenn man sich nicht dran hält. Wobei die meisten Schüler/Studenten wohl damit weniger Probleme haben da sie sie nicht anders kennen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und da die Bevölkerung mehrheitlich das Gendern ablehnt, würdest du das sowieso nicht durchbekommen.
> Dann müsste man wirklich überall anfangen.


Ich denke auch das man damit nicht durchkommt. Dagegen gibt es zuviel Widerstand in der Politik und auch in der Bevölkerung.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen kennst du, deren Nachname auf "mann" endet? Davon gibt es in Deutschland Millionen.
> Dann gibt es die Mannschaft im Sport oder die bemannte Raumfahrt.
> Es gibt dinge, die man einfach so lassen sollte und gut.


Das wäre ja noch absurder.


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2021)

Mannschaft - die Gruppe der Sporttreibenden in einem Team
bemannte Raumfahrt - Raumfahrt durch Personen


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die neue Rechtschreibreform wurde auch gesetzlich durchgesetzt. Und meines Wissens sind das in den Schulen Rechtschreibfehler, wenn man sich nicht dran hält. Wobei die meisten Schüler/Studenten wohl damit weniger Probleme haben da sie sie nicht anders kennen.


Rechtlich gilt die neue Rechtschreibung für Personen, die in einem Sonderrechtsverhältnis stehen. Also der gesamte Beamtenapparat, den Schülern und Studenten, öffentlichen Verwaltungen, Richtern, usw.
Für Privatpersonen gilt das nicht. Die können weiterhin schreiben,. wie sie wollen.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für Privatpersonen gilt das nicht. Die können weiterhin schreiben,. wie sie wollen.


Richtig. Die kann man ja auch schlecht dafür belangen. Geschweige denn kontrollieren.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Richtig. Die kann man ja auch schlecht dafür belangen. Geschweige denn kontrollieren.


Und worüber regst du dich jetzt auf?   
Dass man dich zwingt, im Sommer Bikinihöschen zu tragen?


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und worüber regst du dich jetzt auf?


Weil ich mir den Rotz dann zwangsläufig mit angucken muß. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Dass man dich zwingt, im Sommer Bikinihöschen zu tragen?


Ich laufe im Sommer immer im Borat-Mankini rum.

(ui "Mankini" ist ja gendergerecht)

Nein, wenn welche gendern wollen, sollen sie das tun. Ich mache da nicht mit!


----------



## Don-71 (6. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Doch nur so, durchbricht man die toxische Dominanz der heterosexuellen, binären Maskulinität, die kein Platz für andere Identitäten lässt.


Alleine dieser Satz beschreibt die ganze *Absurdität *und* verschiedenen *Denkweisen.
Ich behaupte nämlich und die Realität ist dafür der faktische Beweis, dass die hiesige Gesellschaft sich ganz ohne diese sprachlichen und identitätspolitischen Eingriffe dahin entwickelt hat (trotz oder wegen? der toxischen Dominanz der heterosexuellen, binären Maskulinität) und man überhaupt nichts durchbrechen muss, was schon seit 50-60 Jahren längst objektiv durchbrochen wurde und sich natürlich weiterentwickelt hat, wobei manches schon wesentlich früher durchbrochen wurde.
(Grundlegende) gesellschaftliche Veränderungen manifestieren sich niemals über nacht, sondern brauchen erheblich Zeit bis zu einer "Vollendung". Darüber hinaus zeigt die Vergangenheit *eindeutig*, das "erzwungene" (ohne gesellschaftliche Mehrheit) Veränderungen nicht nachhaltig sind!
Desweiteren ist objektiv festzustellen, das man in einer der ersten Gesellschaften und überhaupt nur 5-10% (eher 5%) der Menschheit auf diesem Globus lebt, wo sich dies bis jetzt entwickelt und durchgesetzt hat.
Es spricht für den Egoismus? oder zunehmende Reidiologisierung, das man anstatt sich erstmal für den absolut überwältigenden Rest der Menschheit einzusetzen, um dort die gleichen *objektiven *Entwicklungen anzustoßen, sich nun nur noch mit seinen *subjektiven Befindlichkeiten und der daraus enstandenen Ideologie* beschäftigt, um diese unter allen Umständen, auch gegen eine gesellschaftliche Mehrheit durchzusetzen.
Es geht hier schon lange nicht mehr, um objektive Veränderungen, die sind längst Realität und gesetzlich verankert, mittlerweile geht es nur noch darum, der gesammten Gesellschaft die gleiche Ideologie aufzuzwingen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

Genderei lenkt halt von dringenderen Problemen ab.

Aber beide Seiten lieben dieses Thema im Wahlkampf....


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

Hier noch was anderes:  Wolfgang Bosbach will für die CDU künftig keinen Wahlkampf mehr machen

Der "Bosi" hat die  Schnauze voll.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die momentane Ungleichbehandlung kommt daher, dass man die Frauen mit ein bisschen Druck in Positionen bringen
> will die man ihnen über Jahrtausende verwehrt hat. Sobald aber Parität erreicht ist, ist es damit vorbei, dass Frauen bei gleicher Leistung den Vorzug bekommen.
> Kann man für den falschen Weg halten, aber es als Sexismus zu brandmarken und hier den Weltuntergang herbeizureden ist absurd.


So funzt es aber nicht. Sobald die Frauen in Position sind, werden sie das betreiben, was die Männer vor ihnen getan haben.








						„absurd und ungerecht“: Bußgeld für Pariser Bürgermeisterin wegen Diskriminierung von Männern
					

Die Bürgermeisterin von Paris hat elf Frauen, aber nur fünf Männer in Führungspositionen befördert – und damit eine Paritätsregel verletzt. Die Strafe hält Anne Hidalgo für „absurd, ungerecht, unverantwortlich und gefährlich“.




					www.faz.net
				




Im Endeffekt wird man einer Generation von Kindern/Jungedlichen die Wahl genommen haben, selbst aus eigenem Können die Zukunft zu bestimmen.

Topic, was das Gendern der Sprache angeht:
Sprachen entwickeln sich dynamisch, geprägt von denjenigen, die sie sprechen. Mit dem Gendern versucht man es andersherum, das wird nicht funktionieren. Die Rechtschreibreformen der letzten Jahre waren ebenfalls völliger Quatsch. Je mehr Menschen eine Sprache sprechen, desto grammatikalisch einfacher wird sie und der Wortschatz vergrößert sich.

Beispiel Englisch:
Englisch war urpsrünglich eine germanische Sprache. Mit der Zeit hat man bestimmten und unbestimmten Artikel durch *a *und *the *ersetzt. Warum wohl? Was ist an einem Tisch männlich? Was ist an einem Mädchen neutral? Eine klare Logik gibt es nicht dahinter, man muss die Artikel schlicht auswendig lernen. An sich will man nur wissen, ob ein Substantiv unbestimmt oder bestimmt gemeint ist, deswegen *a* und *the*.
Als nächstes, man weiß aus dem Zusammenhang, was als Substantiv gemeint ist oder nicht, warum sollte man der Groß- und Kleinschreibung so viel Beachtung schenken? Wird dadurch die Sprache besser gesprochen oder die Wörter richtiger? Das wurde im Englischen abgeschafft, sollte im Deutsch die wahre Reform sein.
Drittens, die Satzstellung im Deutschen variert, je nachdem, ob ein Verb im Haupt- oder Nebensatz konjugiert wird. Linguistisch gesehen ist das total kontraintuitiv. Die Sprache wird dadurch arm. Warum? Um schnell und flüssig sprechen zu können, benutzt man immer wieder dieselben Redewendungen, welche man auswendig kennt. Zwischendurch kreativ zu werden und am Ende das konjugierte Verb richtig einzusetzen, erfordert viel Sprachintelligenz.

Ganz allgemein philosophisch gesehen dient eine Sprache der Kommunikation und dem Ausdruck. Man versucht die Sprache so einfach wie möglich zu halten bzw. zu vereinfachen. Gendern oder die "Reformen" der "Sprachwissenschaftler" der letzten Zeit gehen in die andere Richtung. Das kann nicht richtig sein.


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2021)

Sprache ist ein Ausdruck der Denke.

Fragt euch doch mal selber was Ihr vor dem geistigen Auge seht. 

Die Leser: ein Haufen von grimmigen Männern.
Die Leser*innen: eine binäre Gruppe von Frauen und Männern.
Die Lesenden: eine bunte, fröhliche Gruppe jeglicher Identität.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt wird man einer Generation von Kindern/Jungedlichen die Wahl genommen haben, selbst aus eigenem Können die Zukunft zu bestimmen.


Das ist Bullshit.
Bei der Bundeswehr gibt es auch die Regel, dass bei gleichen Ergebnissen Frauen bevorzugt werden.
Und was bin ich jetzt beruflich? Eben


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sprachen entwickeln sich dynamisch, geprägt von denjenigen, die sie sprechen.


LoL
Man hat im deutschen Reich (Kaiserzeit) per Gesetz und Verordnung hunderte Wörter komplett neu geschaffen weil die bisherigen Wörter anderen Sprachen entnommen waren. 
Wörter die wir heute noch benutzen!
Wie Fahrkarte anstatt Billett, in der Deutschschweiz sagt man zum Beispiel immer noch Billett:


			https://i.ytimg.com/vi/z9GAIuVk5ak/maxresdefault.jpg
		





seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leser*innen: eine binäre Gruppe von Frauen und Männern.


Danke, danke, danke!!!
Du bist der Beweis, dass ihr es ja selbst nicht rafft!
Der Stern ist laut der LGBQT+ Community *das *Zeichen für die Geschlechtervielfalt und
du weißt das einfach nicht obwohl du uns hier immer einen vorhältst


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2021)

Ein Stern reicht nicht, gerade im gesprochenen Wort. Die Beidnennung der beiden binären Geschlechter ist nicht inklusiv genug. Wenn wäre Leserxs oder Leserys akzeptabel, besser ist aber die Lesenden. Es ist identitäsneutral, voll inklusiv und aktivierend.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2021)

Wenn ich das Sternchen schon wieder sehe. Entweder ich setze ein "/-" vor das "innen" oder setze das "innen" in Klammern. Wider der Verluderung der Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Stern reicht nicht


Das sieht die LGBQT+ Community aber anders, warum meinst du für die Entscheiden zu können?

Und so sehen wir die Absurdität des ganzen, nichtmal du willst den Wunsch der Angesprochenen anerkennen


----------



## Don-71 (6. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sprache ist ein Ausdruck der Denke.
> 
> Fragt euch doch mal selber was Ihr vor dem geistigen Auge seht.
> 
> ...


Da ich so sozialisiert, erzogen und aufgewachsen bin und keinen ideologischen Wandschrank in meinem Gehirn/Vorstellung habe:
*Die *Leser: eine bunte, fröhliche Gruppe jeglicher Identität.


----------



## seahawk (6. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sieht die LGBQT+ Community aber anders, warum meinst du für die Entscheiden zu können?
> 
> Und so sehen wir die Absurdität des ganzen, nichtmal du willst den Wunsch der Angesprochenen anerkennen


Verschiedene Ratgeber (z.B. Uni Tübingen: https://uni-tuebingen.de/einrichtun.../gleichstellungsbuero/gendergerechte-sprache/ ) sehen heute das Sternchen als nicht mehr hinreichend inklusiv.

Wobei ich mich natürlich freue, wenn Du das "*" nutzt. Nicht jeder muss an der vordersten Front der Gendergerechtigkeit kämpfen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist Bullshit.
> Bei der Bundeswehr gibt es auch die Regel, dass bei gleichen Ergebnissen Frauen bevorzugt werden.
> Und was bin ich jetzt beruflich? Eben


Deine Einstellung ist deine Sache, nicht jeder muss deine Meinung teilen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> LoL
> Man hat im deutschen Reich (Kaiserzeit) per Gesetz und Verordnung hunderte Wörter komplett neu geschaffen weil die bisherigen Wörter anderen Sprachen entnommen waren.
> Wörter die wir heute noch benutzen!
> Wie Fahrkarte anstatt Billett, in der Deutschschweiz sagt man zum Beispiel immer noch Billett:
> ...


  
Du belegst mein Argument selbst, Danke sehr dafür. Seit Jahrtausenden entwickelt sich die Sprache durch die Menschen, da kommt ein Depp während der Kaiserzeit und will den Trend der Lehn-/Fremdwörter in der deutschen Sprache umkehren. Heutzutage ist unsere Sprache geradezu durchseucht mit den Lehn-/Fremdwörtern aus anderen Sprachen (Denglisch), d.h. die Heinis der Kaiserzeit konnten den Trend nicht umkehren. Sie haben versagt, genauso werden die Genderfuzzis versagen. Man muss die Denke der Menschen ändern, nicht ihnen eine Denke durch die Sprache aufzwingen. Es setzt sich am Ende nämlich nicht das, was man für ideal oder "richtig" hält durch, sondern was auf lange Sicht funktioniert.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Danke, danke, danke!!!
> Du bist der Beweis, dass ihr es ja selbst nicht rafft!
> Der Stern ist laut der LGBQT+ Community *das *Zeichen für die Geschlechtervielfalt und
> du weißt das einfach nicht obwohl du uns hier immer einen vorhältst


Eine kleine Minderheit erfindet eine Bezeichnung für sich selbst, ab sofort MUSS es für alle gelten, auch wenn es sie nicht betrifft (Sternchen). Die Mehrheit sagt, ok, in Ordnung, da kommt noch einer um die Ecke mit einem Doppelpunkt. Und wieder geht das Spiel von vorne los. Die Mehrheit wurde gar nicht gefragt, man zwingt es ihnen auf, und zwar durch Institutionen. Sprachentwicklung geht so nicht..


seahawk schrieb:


> Sprache ist ein Ausdruck der Denke.


Richtig, nicht andersherum. Denke ist nicht Ausdruck der Sprache.


seahawk schrieb:


> Fragt euch doch mal selber was Ihr vor dem geistigen Auge seht.
> 
> Die Leser: ein Haufen von grimmigen Männern.
> Die Leser*innen: eine binäre Gruppe von Frauen und Männern.
> Die Lesenden: eine bunte, fröhliche Gruppe jeglicher Identität.


Mit der letzten Option könnte ich sehr gut leben, aber dann bitte für die nächsten Jahrzehnte beibehalten! Man entstellt die Sprache durch Sternchen und Doppelpunkte nicht, die eigentlich eine ganz andere Funktion haben.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> d.h. die Heinis der Kaiserzeit konnten den Trend nicht umkehren.


Für ihre Zeit schon, lies mal Bücher aus der Zeit um den ersten Weltkrieg herum. 
Sowas hätten sie halt Regelmäßig machen müssen, aber für die Wörter die sie ersetzt haben hat es doch funktioniert oder holst du dir ein Billet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schon, dass Du es Sch**ss nennst, sagt genug- Es geht um eine inklusive Gesellschaft, in der jede Person und jede Identität gleichberechtigt einbezogen werden.



Also ich fühle mich mit meinem Geschlecht nicht inkludiert, wenn es immer nur um DIE Gesellschaft, DIE Person und DIE Identität geht. Das ist ganz eindeutig Matriachat!  .



seahawk schrieb:


> binären Maskulinität



Ich hab keine Ahnung, wer dieses Oyxmoron geprägt hat. Aber wer auch immer es war: Man sollte aus offensichtlichen Gründen keinerlei Vorschläge zu Sprache von ihm annehmen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.B. der Genderstern ist eine Kurzschreibweise und NICHT 1:1 zu lesen/auszusprechen. Genauso das -Innen.
> Sicher alles nicht immer ideal, aber Sprache ist auch kein Konstante. Versuch z.B. mal einen Zeitungsartikel von 1900 zu lesen.



Also zumindest Bücher aus dem 19. Jhd. fallen mir leichter (auch wenn sie teilweise sehr gestreckt sind) als einige Genderversuche. Und das sagt jemand, der seit anderthalb Jahrzehnten praktisch täglich mit der Taz trainiert.




Schori schrieb:


> Sowas kann nur jemand sagen der wegen seiner Hautfarbe, sexuellen Neigung, what ever nicht ständig diskriminiert, beschimpft und gemobbt wird/wurde.



Es gibt Leute, die werden sogar wegen ihrer Sprach gemobbt, beschimpft und diskriminiert!




seahawk schrieb:


> Sprache ist ein Ausdruck der Denke.
> 
> Fragt euch doch mal selber was Ihr vor dem geistigen Auge seht.
> 
> ...



Zugegeben: Diese Assoziationen sagen tatsächlich etwas über die Denke ihres Autors aus...


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Richtig, nicht andersherum. Denke ist nicht Ausdruck der Sprache.


Ich habe mich mal ernsthaft gefragt wie Analphabeten denken. Ich schätze mal auch in Wörter/Begriffen nur eben wie sie sie hören. Quasi phonetisch. Nur in Bildern, Zahlen, Symbolen usw glaube ich nicht. Weil sie sprechen ja ganz normal. Das soll keine Abwertung von Analphabeten sein... ich habe mir nur mal versucht darüber Gedanken zu machen. Ich kenne auch einen. Der hatte es echt schwer im Leben. Aber der ist hochkreativ und handwerklich begabt. Der hatte auch bei einen Kunstwettbewerb mal den ersten Platz gewonnen. Von Behindertenwerkstätten und Kunstakademie/verein der Stadt wurde das organisiert.

Topic: Traurig das es überhaupt in so einen Land wie unserem Analphabeten gibt. Und das sind nicht nur Ausländer oder Flüchtlinge, sondern auch Deutsche.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht jeder muss an der vordersten Front der Gendergerechtigkeit kämpfen.


Wohl eher Kampf um Wolkenkuckucksheim irgendwelcher maximal wohlstandsverwahrloster Möchtegern-Linker, die vergessen haben, um was es bei sozialer Gerechtigkeit geht bzw. mittlerweile selbst integraler Teil der besitzenden Klasse geworden sind und dadurch selber zur Kasse gebeten würden. Also Leute, die mal für mindestens ein Jahr z.B. zum Osteuropaspezialarbeitsvertrag, zu Toennis arbeiten gehen müssten. 
Man war schonmal bedeutend weiter.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Idee, dass man ab 16 Jahren schon wählen darf?
Ich wäre dafür. Die Jugendlichen sind in dem Alter meiner Meinung nach schon dafür mündig.
Außerdem würde das die Wahlbeteiligungen dann erhöhen.
Gegenargumente sind ja immer "die sind noch nicht reif genug" oder "die interessieren sich eh nicht dafür".
Aber mit 16 in die Lehre zu gehen dafür sind sie dann  reif genug? Passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2021)

Die Frage "wann sind sie denn erwachsen" kannst du halt auf alles Mögliche ausweiten. Macht es dann anders herum Sinn ihnen nicht zuzutrauen selbständig Fahrzeuge zu führen die schneller als 80km/h fahren können?
Eigentlich finde ich die Kombination Lokalwahlen ab 16 und Bundestagswahlen ab 18 da einen durchaus sinnvollen Kompromiss.
Wenn man sich die Beteiligung nach Altersklassen in der Vergangenheit so ansieht würde das die prozentuale Wahlbeteiligung übrigens eher reduzieren.

Gleichzeitig ist aber auch das Kinderwahlrecht, bis zur Volljährigkeit dann von den Erziehungsberechtigten wahrgenommen, eine interessante Idee. "Einfach" eine Stimme für jeden Bürger statt einer Stimme für jeden alten Bürger, ganz ohne künstliche Grenze.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage "wann sind sie denn erwachsen" kannst du halt auf alles Mögliche ausweiten. Macht es dann anders herum Sinn ihnen nicht zuzutrauen selbständig Fahrzeuge zu führen die schneller als 80km/h fahren können?


Wie gesagt wird ihnen zugetraut auch mit 16 schon zu arbeiten. Dann können sie auch wählen gehen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Beteiligung nach Altersklassen in der Vergangenheit so ansieht würde das die prozentuale Wahlbeteiligung übrigens eher reduzieren.


Sicher? Gerade nach "Fridays for Future" usw ist Politik doch für viele Jugendliche populärer geworden..


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wird ihnen zugetraut auch mit 16 schon zu arbeiten. Dann können sie auch wählen gehen.


Und rauchen, Alkohol, Auto fahren, in Knast gehen.   


RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher? Gerade nach "Fridays for Future" usw ist Politik doch für viele Jugendliche populärer geworden..


Wie viele sind das denn wirklich?
Wie viele von denen schwänzen tatsächlich nur die Schule und wie viele sind tatsächlich aktiv? Zahlen kenne ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und rauchen, Alkohol, Auto fahren, in Knast gehen.


Eben! Auto fahren allerdings erst ab 17 (mit erwachsener Begleitung).


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele sind das denn wirklich?
> Wie viele von denen schwänzen tatsächlich nur die Schule und wie viele sind tatsächlich aktiv? Zahlen kenne ich jedenfalls nicht.


Zahlen kenne ich auch keine. Ist ja nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2021)

Azubis unter 18 haben übrigens zusätzliche Pausenzeiten, ihnen wird also genau nicht zugetraut voll "wie ein Erwachsener" durch zu arbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Azubis unter 18 haben übrigens zusätzliche Pausenzeiten, ihnen wird also genau nicht zugetraut voll "wie ein Erwachsener" durch zu arbeiten.


Das ist ja egal. Größtenteils müssen sie arbeiten. Und im zweiten Lehrjahr schon selbstständiger. Im dritten fast völlig selbstständig. Dann können sie auch Kreuze auf dem Wahlzettel machen. 

Und strafmündig ist man auch schon ab 14. Warum dann nicht "wahlmündig" ab 16?


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist ja egal. Größtenteils müssen sie arbeiten. Und im zweiten Lehrjahr schon selbstständiger. Im dritten fast völlig selbstständig. Dann können sie auch Kreuze auf dem Wahlzettel machen.


Ich kenne eine Menge volljährige, die gerade von der Schule kommen und absolut keinen Plan haben. die haben nur Halbwissen und manchmal frage ich mich, was die in der Schule überhaupt gelernt haben.
Mathematische Unkenntnisse sind da leider an der Tagesordnung und sichere Schrift ein Fremdwort.
Aber wählen dürfen sie.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine Menge volljährige, die gerade von der Schule kommen und absolut keinen Plan haben. die haben nur Halbwissen und manchmal frage ich mich, was die in der Schule überhaupt gelernt haben.
> Mathematische Unkenntnisse sind da leider an der Tagesordnung und sichere Schrift ein Fremdwort.
> Aber wählen dürfen sie.


Ich denke das spiegelt aber nicht den größten Teil der jungen Menschen wieder.
Deutschland hat sich auch in der Pisa-Studie verbessert: Deutschland beim neuen Pisa-Test im oberen Mittelfeld
Perfekt ist das noch nicht. Aber immerhin.


----------



## TrueRomance (7. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viele schreiben das "daß" weiterhin mit ß


Hab mich letztens dabei erwischt als ich eine Mail an einen Kunden eines jüngeren Kollege etwas überarbeitet habe. Mit den Worten "was machst du denn da" und einem wirklich irritierten Gesichtsausdruck, verstand er nicht was das Wort "daß" in meinem Satz soll  ich war felsenfest davon überzeugt, keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke das spiegelt aber nicht den größten Teil der jungen Menschen wieder.
> Deutschland hat sich auch in der Pisa-Studie verbessert: Deutschland beim neuen Pisa-Test im oberen Mittelfeld
> Perfekt ist das noch nicht. Aber immerhin.


Pisa ist doch albern.
Es geht nicht mehr darum, den Kindern was bei zu bringen, sondern bei Pisa gut abzuschneiden.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2021)

CDU Connect: DSGVO-Prüfverfahren der Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten läuft
					

Kleine Meldung zum Abschluss der Woche. Die Schwachstelle in der CDU-Wahlkampf-App CDU Connect hat vermutlich ein Nachspiel für die beiden Partelen CDU und CSU (beide verwenden diese App). Die Landesdatenschutzbeauftragte des Landes Berlin hat wegen der Sicherheitslücken in der Wahlkampf-App CDU Con



					www.borncity.com
				






Threshold schrieb:


> Und rauchen


[Korinthenkackerei]Das war mal während deiner Jugendzeit so. Mittlerweile erst ab 18. [/Korinthenkackerei]


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das war mal während deiner Jugendzeit so. Mittlerweile erst ab 18. [/Korinthenkackerei]


Mir schon klar, aber wenn du das Wahlalter ab 16 frei gibst, weil die Jugend ja so erwachsen ist, muss man zwangsläufig alles andere auch frei geben. also Alkohol, Auto fahren und eben auch der Erwachsenenknast. 
Ich bin ja Ausbilder und da kriege ich viel mit, wenn Schulabgänger sich bewerben und einen Ausbildungsplatz möchten. Teilweise erschreckend, was sich da bewirbt. Das Bildungssystem muss dringend reformiert werden.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir schon klar, aber wenn du das Wahlalter ab 16 frei gibst, weil die Jugend ja so erwachsen ist, muss man zwangsläufig alles andere auch frei geben. also Alkohol, Auto fahren und eben auch der Erwachsenenknast.


Quatsch! Ich hatte geschrieben "wahlmündig"  - nicht erwachsen!
Sie sind ja auch schon strafmündig mit 14.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist ja egal. Größtenteils müssen sie arbeiten. Und im zweiten Lehrjahr schon selbstständiger. Im dritten fast völlig selbstständig. Dann können sie auch Kreuze auf dem Wahlzettel machen.
> 
> Und strafmündig ist man auch schon ab 14. Warum dann nicht "wahlmündig" ab 16?



Also ich habe noch keinen 16 jährigen Selbstständigen gesehen. Und damit müsste man es wenn dann vergleichen: Mit Selbstständigkeit. Gerade die Berufe, die man typischerweise schon mit 16 ausübt sind nämlich, einfach weil für alles andere heute längere Schulzeiten erwartet werden (unabhängig davon, ob das Sinn macht), fast durchgängig Aufgaben die nach Anweisung ausgeführt werden. Dafür braucht es nicht einmal 16-Jährige, wie Kinderarbeit weltweit beweist. Selbst ein Sechsjähriger kann ein Regal einräumen (es ist nur nicht so leicht, ihn dazu zu bringen, irgendwas aufzuräumen) und wenn ein motivierter 12 jähriger ein Funktionsmodell zusammenbaut, kann er dabei durchaus komplexere Aufgaben lösen, als sie von einem 16 jährigen Schlosserlehrling verlangt werden. Aber könnte einer der genannten einen Metallbaubetrieb gründen, Konstruktionen entwickeln, Angestellte auswählen und eine internationle Produktion für die globale Vermarktung von Funktionsmodellen hochziehen?
In aller Regel nicht und das nicht nur weil 16 Jährigen niemand die entsprechenden Kredite gewährt.

Beim Wählen geht es aber sogar um Fragestellungen, die noch viel weiter reichen und über die der Wähler kompetent urteilen soll. Da stellt man leider fest, dass auch 30 oder 60 jährige mehrheitlich unfähig sind, Abläufe an der Börse, den Klimawandel, Staatsausgaben oder Diplomatie zu verstehen. Aber wenigstens haben sie die Politik ein oder mehrere Jahrzehnte beobachtet und deswegen mit viel Glück ein paar Beispiele im Hinterkopf, wer etwas erreicht und wer versagt hat; wessen Prognosen hinten und vorn nicht aufgingen und wessen Pläne die besseren gewesen wären. Wie gesagt - mit viel Glück. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie die Grünen weiterhin angefeindet werden, obwohl wir 50% der heutigen Probleme nicht hätten, wenn man in den 80er auf sie gehört hätte, wird klar, dass Erfahrung allein auch keine mündigen Bürger macht. Aber ein 16-Jähriger, der sich bestenfalls seit 2,3,4 Jahren für Politik interessiert, hat nicht einmal diesen geistigen Horizont. Und die breite Masse, die erst Mitte 20 anfängt, überhaupt mal über die Grenzen ihres Elternhauses und unmittelbaren Freundeskreises hinauszudenken, ist dem Alter einfach nur eins: Gefundenes Fressen für manipulierende Medien.

Ich persönlich wäre daher sogar umgekehrt dafür, dass (Bundes-)Wahlalter wieder auf 21 anzuheben. Dann würden die Leute im Schnitt mit 23 das erste Mal wählen und bis dahin haben die meisten wenigstens mal einen eigenen Haushalt zu führen versucht und ein paar wichtige Karrierentscheidungen treffen müssen. Rückblickend ist das meiner Meinung nach das Alter, in dem man am schnellsten "erwachsener" wird. Umgekehrt wäre es aber auch wünschenswert, das Wahlalter mal nach oben zu begrenzen, denn z.B. über 70-Jährige machen sich mangels Bedarf oft genauso wenig Gedanken über die Zukunft in 10-20-30 Jahren, wie unter 20-Jährige wegen mangelnder Erfahrung und mangelndem Wissen. Und die daraus resultierende Schieflage in der politischen Repräsentation sieht man leider sehr, sehr deutlich. Aber man gleicht 10-15 Jahrgänge Rentner nicht aus, in dem man zwei weitere Jahrgänge Politikignoratnen an die Urnen schickt. Wieso sollte jemand, dem man nicht einmal ganz simple, offensichtliche Situations-Reaktionen zutraut wie z.B. ein Auto zu lenken oder eine Waffe zu führen, in der Lage zu sein viel abstraktere Entscheidungen darüber zu treffen, wer einen Staat lenken und eine Nation führen soll?


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch keinen 16 jährigen Selbstständigen gesehen. Und damit müsste man es wenn dann vergleichen: Mit Selbstständigkeit.


Sorry, das ist Quatsch. Ich meinte selbstständiges denken und arbeiten ohne große Anleitungen. Und  nicht die gewerbliche Selbstständigkeit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade die Berufe, die man typischerweise schon mit 16 ausübt sind nämlich, einfach weil für alles andere heute längere Schulzeiten erwartet werden (unabhängig davon, ob das Sinn macht), fast durchgängig Aufgaben die nach Anweisung ausgeführt werden. Dafür braucht es nicht einmal 16-Jährige, wie Kinderarbeit weltweit beweist. Selbst ein Sechsjähriger kann ein Regal einräumen (es ist nur nicht so leicht, ihn dazu zu bringen, irgendwas aufzuräumen) und wenn ein motivierter 12 jähriger ein Funktionsmodell zusammenbaut, kann er dabei durchaus komplexere Aufgaben lösen, als sie von einem 16 jährigen Schlosserlehrling verlangt werden. Aber könnte einer der genannten einen Metallbaubetrieb gründen, Konstruktionen entwickeln, Angestellte auswählen und eine internationle Produktion für die globale Vermarktung von Funktionsmodellen hochziehen?
> In aller Regel nicht und das nicht nur weil 16 Jährigen niemand die entsprechenden Kredite gewährt.


Du hast glaube ich von handwerklichen Berufen wenig Ahnung. Ich komme aus dem Bereich und kenne viele die dort arbeiten.  Im 2. und besonders 3. Lehrjahr muß man schon weitestgehend ohne größere Anleitungen arbeiten. Das ist dem Unternehmer auch ganz recht, weil dann die Gesellen wieder mehr Zeit für andere Dinge haben. Und er hat eine günstigere Arbeitskraft welche fast genauso produktiv ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim Wählen geht es aber sogar um Fragestellungen, die noch viel weiter reichen und über die der Wähler kompetent urteilen soll. Da stellt man leider fest, dass auch 30 oder 60 jährige mehrheitlich unfähig sind, Abläufe an der Börse, den Klimawandel, Staatsausgaben oder Diplomatie zu verstehen. Aber wenigstens haben sie die Politik ein oder mehrere Jahrzehnte beobachtet und deswegen mit viel Glück ein paar Beispiele im Hinterkopf, wer etwas erreicht und wer versagt hat; wessen Prognosen hinten und vorn nicht aufgingen und wessen Pläne die besseren gewesen wären. Wie gesagt - mit viel Glück. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie die Grünen weiterhin angefeindet werden, obwohl wir 50% der heutigen Probleme nicht hätten, wenn man in den 80er auf sie gehört hätte, wird klar, dass Erfahrung allein auch keine mündigen Bürger macht. Aber ein 16-Jähriger, der sich bestenfalls seit 2,3,4 Jahren für Politik interessiert, hat nicht einmal diesen geistigen Horizont. Und die breite Masse, die erst Mitte 20 anfängt, überhaupt mal über die Grenzen ihres Elternhauses und unmittelbaren Freundeskreises hinauszudenken, ist dem Alter einfach nur eins: Gefundenes Fressen für manipulierende Medien.
> 
> Ich persönlich wäre daher sogar umgekehrt dafür, dass (Bundes-)Wahlalter wieder auf 21 anzuheben. Dann würden die Leute im Schnitt mit 23 das erste Mal wählen und bis dahin haben die meisten wenigstens mal einen eigenen Haushalt zu führen versucht und ein paar wichtige Karrierentscheidungen treffen müssen. Rückblickend ist das meiner Meinung nach das Alter, in dem man am schnellsten "erwachsener" wird. Umgekehrt wäre es aber auch wünschenswert, das Wahlalter mal nach oben zu begrenzen, denn z.B. über 70-Jährige machen sich mangels Bedarf oft genauso wenig Gedanken über die Zukunft in 10-20-30 Jahren, wie unter 20-Jährige wegen mangelnder Erfahrung und mangelndem Wissen. Und die daraus resultierende Schieflage in der politischen Repräsentation sieht man leider sehr, sehr deutlich. Aber man gleicht 10-15 Jahrgänge Rentner nicht aus, in dem man zwei weitere Jahrgänge Politikignoratnen an die Urnen schickt. Wieso sollte jemand, dem man nicht einmal ganz simple, offensichtliche Situations-Reaktionen zutraut wie z.B. ein Auto zu lenken oder eine Waffe zu führen, in der Lage zu sein viel abstraktere Entscheidungen darüber zu treffen, wer einen Staat lenken und eine Nation führen soll?


Du mußt das nicht alles komplizierter machen als es ist. Und unterschätze junge Menschen nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist Quatsch. Ich meinte selbstständiges denken und arbeiten ohne große Anleitungen. Und  nicht die gewerbliche Selbstständigkeit.



Genau die erfordert aber noch am ehesten Weitsicht, Überblick und Abstraktionsvermögen wie es für die Beurteilung einer politische Lage möglich ist. Natürlich kann ein Tischlerlehrling im zweiten Lehrjahr einen Schrank alleine bauen (hoffentlich) und im dritten Lehrjahr dann auch mit Intarsien. Aber das ist handwerkliches Können: Ich hab ein Brett und ich soll was daraus machen, dass bei weitem nicht nur Brett ist. Alle Schritte dazwischen ergeben sich aus der Situation heraus - will ich, dass die Ecken in sich stabil sind, stemme ich die Zinken besser sauber heraus. Reichen meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten nicht aus, merke ich das spätestens dann, wenn die Teile nicht zusammenpassen und muss nacharbeiten.

Aber so ist Politik nicht und so ist auch Parteiarbeit nicht. Weder sagt einem irgendein Meister, was überhaupt das Ziel ist, noch ist offen sichtbar, was von der Ausgangslage überhaupt relevant ist. Und wenn zwischendurch Fehler gemacht werden, fällt das auch nicht automatisch auf, sondern bei unachtsamen Wählern erst Jahrzehnte später. Da ist sehr viel Mit- und um die Ecke denken gefordert, für das der Lehrling im Handwerk vermutlich sogar eins auf den Deckel bekommen würde, wenn er nur grübelt und nicht vorankommt. Die bessere Analogie wäre wenn dann die Führung des Handwerkbetriebs - woher weiß der Meister, dass man mal einen Schrank bauen müsste? Wie groß soll der Schrank sein? Wem kann man ihn verkaufen? Lohnt es sich, das Ding so zu bauen, dass es 100 Jahre hält oder reichen auch 20, wenn er dafür billiger ausfällt? Welche Holzart passt am besten zur Einrichtung? Das sind die Fragen, die bei der Wahl einer Partei beantwortet werden müssen. Und zwar drei Jahre bevor der Kunde einen Auftrag gibt.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die bessere Analogie wäre wenn dann die Führung des Handwerkbetriebs - woher weiß der Meister, dass man mal einen Schrank bauen müsste? Wie groß soll der Schrank sein? Wem kann man ihn verkaufen? Lohnt es sich, das Ding so zu bauen, dass es 100 Jahre hält oder reichen auch 20, wenn er dafür billiger ausfällt? Welche Holzart passt am besten zur Einrichtung? Das sind die Fragen, die bei der Wahl einer Partei beantwortet werden müssen. Und zwar drei Jahre bevor der Kunde einen Auftrag gibt.


Du setzt Selbstständigkeit voraus damit man "qualifiziert" ist sich eine politische Meinung zu bilden?
Und was ist mit den ganzen Arbeitnehmern? Welche den größten Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung darstellen?
Natürlich hat der Meister oder Selbstständige teilweise andere Interessen als der Arbeitnehmer. Aber berufliche Selbstständigkeit ist keine Qualifizierung ob man wahlmündig ist oder nicht.

Und wenn ich mir angucke was manch ein Erwachsener wählt, dann ist das für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar (AfD usw). Da kann man auch Jugendliche mit 16 Jahren schon wählen lassen.
Naja, zumindest können sie das lokal. Mein Sohn hatte letztes Jahr bei der Kommunalwahl auch schon gewählt.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest können sie das lokal. Mein Sohn hatte letztes Jahr bei der Kommunalwahl auch schon gewählt.


Was denn?


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was denn?


Das was wir auch wählen -  die SPD. Aber wir hatten ihn vorher nicht (bewußt) beeinflusst. 
Unser Bürgermeister ist ihm sehr symphatisch. Und der hat auch schon einiges für die Stadt getan.
Tim Kähler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du setzt Selbstständigkeit voraus damit man "qualifiziert" ist sich eine politische Meinung zu bilden?



Nein. Ich Vergleiche die Anforderungen für berufliche Selbstständigkeit mit den Anforderungen für qualifizierte Wahlentscheidungen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass wenn man schon irgendwelche Rückschlüsse aus der beruflichen Tätigkeit auf die Fähigkeit zur selbständigen politischen Meinungsbildung ziehen will, noch am ehesten die Firmengründung vergleichbar wäre, aber garantiert nicht die Ausführung eines, egal wie schwierigen, handwerklichen Auftrags.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Ich Vergleiche die Anforderungen für berufliche Selbstständigkeit mit den Anforderungen für qualifizierte Wahlentscheidungen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass wenn man schon irgendwelche Rückschlüsse aus der beruflichen Tätigkeit auf die Fähigkeit zur selbständigen politischen Meinungsbildung ziehen will, noch am ehesten die Firmengründung vergleichbar wäre, aber garantiert nicht die Ausführung eines, egal wie schwierigen, handwerklichen Auftrags.


Und was ist dann mit den ganzen Arbeitnehmern, welche nicht selbsständig sind? Sie die dann unqualifiziert für Wahlentscheidungen?  
Sorry, aber deine Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2021)

Das merkt man. Aber ich habe schon betont, dass ich über die Fähigkeiten etwas zu tun und nicht über Berufe rede und ich weiß ehrlich nicht, wie man das noch klarer machen sollte.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2021)

Vielleicht haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet (bzw geschrieben). Ich kenne ja jetzt deine Meinung zum Thema "wählen schon mit 16 Jahren?". Ist ja auch ok. 

*Edit:* Die SPD teil wieder mächtig aus CDU fordert von SPD Zurückziehen von umstrittenem Werbespot


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2021)

Beim Thema Mobilitätswende müssen wir in Zukunft auch darüber reden ob wir es zulassen können,
dass der ÖPNV noch bestreikt werden darf wenn viel weniger Menschen ein Auto haben.


----------



## seahawk (10. August 2021)

Natürlich, das Streikrecht darf nicht infrage gestellt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2021)

Nein nicht natürlich, das Streikrecht ist hier ein hoher Schaden für die Gesellschaft.
Allerdings kann man das Streikrecht nicht ohne eine gewisse Kompensation nehmen.

Aber für den Anfang würde mir reichen, wenn man verbieten würde das ganze ohne 3 Tage Vorlauf zu machen.


----------



## seahawk (10. August 2021)

Der Sinn eines Streikes ist Druck für die eigenen Forderungen zu machen. Wir brauchen viel mehr kampfbereite Gewerkschaften wie die GDL. Ich hoffe man geht sofort in den unbefristeten Streik.

Die Forderungen der GDL sind ja schon lächerlich gering.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2021)

Stell dir vor du stehst morgen vor ner Arztpraxis und keiner ist da weil die alle mit der DB zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## seahawk (10. August 2021)

Dann muss der Arbeitgeber halt den Streik nicht riskieren.


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2021)

Unbedarft des zweifellos gegebenen Streikrechts.

Es ist eben schon so, dass die GDL sich hier auch einen Machtkampf mit der EVG liefert.
Eine relativ kleine Gewerkschaft, die nicht ein Mal die Mehrheit der Arbeitnehmer vertritt, 
blockiert ein ganzes Unternehmen des öffentlichen Interesses und dazu auch noch in der Hauptreisezeit.

Die Forderungen selbst mögen gerechtfertigt sein, das kann und will ich gar nicht beurteilen.

Es auf dem Rücken so vieler Leidtragender auszureiten, ist zumindest bedenklich,  
aus meiner Sicht sogar unverantwortlich.

Eine Gewerkschaft sollte so viel Sozialkompetenz haben um dies erkennen zu können.
Ja, es betrifft sogar eine der wesentlichen Komponenten, warum es überhaupt Gewerkschaften gibt.

Langfristig hat sich da die EVG keinen Gefallen getan.
Es wurde schon Mal darüber diskutiert, die GDL abzuschaffen und nur noch die EVG bei der Bahn zuzulassen.
Wenn es blöd läuft, passiert genau das und viele GDL Mitglieder schauen dann (ohne Arbeitsplatz) in die Röhre.
Dem initiierenden Herrn Weselsky dürfte das dann Wurscht sein, der hat mit Sicherheit seine Schäfchen schon im Trockenen.


----------



## seahawk (10. August 2021)

Oder der echte Arbeitskampf der GDL sorgt dafür, dass sie die einzige Gewerkschaft bei der Bahn werden und das ein Signal für echte Arbeitskämpfe wird. Es ist Zeit mal wieder das ganze Land stillzulegen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2021)

Dann hoffe ich dafür, dass du es hinnimmst wenn kein Rettungsdienst kommt wenn du im Sterben liegst. So konsequent musst du dann schon sein.


----------



## seahawk (10. August 2021)

Keine Frage.


----------



## Don-71 (10. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Beim Thema Mobilitätswende müssen wir in Zukunft auch darüber reden ob wir es zulassen können,
> dass der ÖPNV noch bestreikt werden darf *wenn viel weniger Menschen ein Auto haben*.


Von diesem Gedanken solltest du dich trennen, da es sozial überhaupt nicht auf absehbare Zeit durchsetzbar ist, da die absolute Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht zurück in die Zeit von priviligierten Adeligen und Fussvolk möchte.
Alternative Antriebe ja, wesentlich weniger individuelle Mobilität halte ich in unserer Demokratie für absolut nicht durchsetzbar!


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alternative Antriebe ja, wesentlich weniger individuelle Mobilität halte ich in unserer Demokratie für absolut nicht durchsetzbar!


Deine Demokratie verstopft regelmäßig die Zufahrten zu den Städten.

Autos sind nicht ganz wegzudenken, ihr Anteil ist aber ganz erheblich zu reduzieren.
Ein wichtiges Mittel für die Zukunft werden derzeit noch seltene Ridepoolingdienste sein,
sie sind das Bindeglied zwischen starrem klassischem ÖPNV und Individualverkehr.


----------



## Don-71 (10. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Demokratie verstopft regelmäßig die Zufahrten zu den Städten.
> 
> Autos sind nicht ganz wegzudenken, ihr Anteil ist aber ganz erheblich zu reduzieren.
> Ein wichtiges Mittel für die Zukunft werden derzeit noch seltene Ridepoolingdienste sein,
> sie sind das Bindeglied zwischen starrem klassischem ÖPNV und Individualverkehr.


Wie gesagt du brauchst für so etwas eine parlamentarische Mehrheit und die sehe ich auf absehbare Zeit nicht!


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt du brauchst für so etwas eine parlamentarische Mehrheit und die sehe ich auf absehbare Zeit nicht!


Nicht als nationale Strategie, aber das Klein klein der Länder und Kommunen wird kommen.

Weniger und teurere Parkplätze hier, Innenstadtmaut dort usw

Für die Menschen auf dem Land bleibt das Auto halt oder eben Ridepooling mit autonomen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8JWqzIEkYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qInprvuPuho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die SPD fährt schwere Gechütze auf. Gerade der zweite Spot der scharf gegen die CDU schiesst stößt dort auf Empörung.


----------



## Lotto (10. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Sinn eines Streikes ist Druck für die eigenen Forderungen zu machen. Wir brauchen viel mehr kampfbereite Gewerkschaften wie die GDL. Ich hoffe man geht sofort in den unbefristeten Streik.
> 
> Die Forderungen der GDL sind ja schon lächerlich gering.



Das sehe ich anders. In den letzten Jahr hat die Bahn ein Rekordminus eingefahren. Dank Corona fuhren so wenig Menschen Bahn wie noch nie in den letzten Jahren.
Inwiefern rechtfertigt dies nun überhaupt eine Lohnerhöhung? Von der Coronaprämie mal ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn sie jetzt plus gemacht hätten wär es natürlich ok, aber so...und ob der einzelne Lokführer irgendwas dafür kann spielt absolut keine Rolle.

Ansonsten zeigt der Streik nur eins: wer sich auf die Bahn verlassen muss ist verlassen. Und Grüne & Co wollen mehr Menschen zum Bahnfahren bewegen . Bessere Werbung fürs Autofahren gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Inwiefern rechtfertigt dies nun überhaupt eine Lohnerhöhung? Von der Coronaprämie mal ganz zu schweigen.


Die Konzernführung hat halt etwas unfassbar dreistes gemacht:
Sie wollte sich trotz Corona Krise hohe Boni auszahlen statt einfach mal mit dem Grundgehalt zufrieden zu sein
was ja ansich schon gut genug sein dürfte.
Mehr noch: Der Bund hat Staatshilfen davon abhängig gemacht ob die Vorstände sich Boni auszahlen.

Der Grund "Wenn die da oben mehr bekommen will ich auch mehr" ist einfach, aber nachvollziehbar und
richtig.

Was genau dabei jetzt rausgekommen ist konnte ich auf die schnelle nicht finden. Die Artikel sind alle von April.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte ich der SPD nicht zugetraut die Spots. 
Insbesondere mit dem doch recht blassen Olaf Scholz.

Wenn man nicht wüsste das es von der SPD ist, hätte ich es vom Stil her der PARTEI und vom Inhalt der Linken zugeordnet.

Insbesondere weil es endlich mal Fakten liefert und vernünftige Themen thematisiert. 

Die ganzen Geschichten mit den Quellen in den Büchern sind doch an den Haaren herbeigezogene Aufreger. Damit kann man sich beschäftigen, wenn man keine anderen Probleme mehr hat, also v.a. Corona-Krise und Klimawandel beendet, der Wiederaufbau nach dem Hochwasser abgeschlossen und überall LTE-Empfang ist.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht wüsste das es von der SPD ist, hätte ich es vom Stil her der PARTEI und vom Inhalt der Linken zugeordnet.


Das hatte ich auch gedacht. 
Allerdings sollte man nicht zu persönlich werden (wenn man selber nicht fehlerfrei ist) und sich mehr auf Inhalte konzentrieren. Besonders der zweite Spot ist schon grenzwertig.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2021)

Ich finde den gut. Und härter als die Anstalt oder die Heute-Show ist der auch nicht.









						Tax Shopping
					

Mike und Thommy versuchen beim Homeshopping-Sender "Heißer Scheiß TV" die Steuerkonzepte der Parteien an den Mann zu bringen.




					www.zdf.de
				




Und die Mehrheit will sogar mehr Steuern für Reiche.








						Infratest dimap-Umfrage: Mehrheit will höhere Steuern für Reiche
					

67 Prozent der Wahlberechtigten in Deutschland wünschen sich eine höhere Besteuerung höherer Einkommen. Das ergibt eine repräsentative Umfrage. Von Sascha Adamek, Susett Kleine und Marcus Weller.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die Partei kann ihre alten Spots eigentlich auch wiederverwenden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8HvDaTVAjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da nun alle ab 18 geimpft werden können, könnte man auch den Zugang zum Wahlbüro an einen Impfnachweis koppeln. Damit überzeugt man dann vielleicht die letzten noch, sich impfen zu lassen.
Mit Rechten gehen halt auch Plichten einher.
Alternativ bliebe den Covidioten ja noch die Briefwahl.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich finde den gut. Und härter als die Anstalt oder die Heute-Show ist der auch nicht.


Jo. Nur ist das bei denen Satire.  


DKK007 schrieb:


> Alternativ bliebe den Covidioten ja noch die Briefwahl.


Davon nehmen wir auch wieder Gebrauch. Wobei wir geimpft sind.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. August 2021)

Umfrage Bundestagswahl: CDU rutscht ab – Mehrheit für Grün-Rot-Rot - WELT
					

Für die Union geht es in den Umfragen weiter bergab: CDU und CSU kommen bei Forsa nur noch auf 23 Prozent. Die SPD gewinnt Prozentpunkte hinzu, damit hätte ein grün-rot-rotes Bündnis eine Mehrheit. Bei Kantar liegt die Union sogar nur noch bei 22 Prozent.




					www.welt.de
				




Luschet hat es völlig vergeigt für die CDU/CSU. Mittlerweile ist RRG möglich. Das passiert wohl, wenn man den KK und den Vorsitzenden im Hinterzimmer an der Basis und den Abgeordneten vorbei wählt.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

Das finde ich gut so. Sollen die auch mal eine richtige Klatsche bekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2021)

Vor allem wäre das endlich die Möglichkeit mal die unfähigen CSU-Minister wie Scheuer loszuwerden.

Insgesamt gäbe es dann in vielen Ministerien die Chance für eine Neuorientierung. Was bei den bisher festgefahrenen und korruptionsanfälligen Strukturen helfen sollte.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

Aber ich glaube nicht das die SPD rot-rot-grün machen würde. Das hatten sie bisher immer abgelehnt.
Und die Kanzlerfrage wäre dann auch nicht so eindeutig zwischen Scholz und Baerbock. Wenn die Wahl so knapp für beide Parteien ausfällt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht das die SPD rot-rot-grün machen würde. Das hatten sie bisher immer abgelehnt.
> Und die Kanzlerfrage wäre dann auch nicht so eindeutig zwischen Scholz und Baerbock. Wenn die Wahl so knapp für beide Parteien ausfällt.


Ist auch besser so für alle. RRG wird massenhaft Geld kosten und viel Nonsens produzieren.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so für alle. RRG wird massenhaft Geld kosten und viel Nonsens produzieren.


Nicht mehr Nonsens als schwarz-gelb. 

Die FDP macht sich jetzt sowieso die Corona-Krise zu Nutze und spielt den großen Bürgerversteher.
Einfach nur widerlich. Vor allem Kubicki.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht mehr Nonsens als schwarz-gelb.
> 
> Die FDP macht sich jetzt sowieso die Corona-Krise zu Nutze und spielt den großen Bürgerversteher.
> Einfach nur widerlich. Vor allem Kubicki.


Nein, FDP ist in meinen Augen noch der letzte Weg zurück zur Normalität.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

Die FDP tut immer so als wäre sie für alle Bürger. Aber in Wirklichkeit vertritt sie ganz andere Interessen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die FDP tut immer so als wäre sie für alle Bürger. Aber in Wirklichkeit vertritt sie ganz andere Interessen.


Sie ist aber immerhin noch am wenigsten an neuen Regulierungen und Einschränkungen interessiert. Das macht sie für mich zum kleineren "Problem".


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sie ist aber immerhin noch am wenigsten an neuen Regulierungen und Einschränkungen interessiert. Das macht sie für mich zum kleineren "Problem".


Ja sie möchte am liebsten auch keine Regulierungen für die Wirtschaft. Ich kenne ihre wahren Absichten.
Viele andere leider nicht.


----------



## seahawk (11. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Umfrage Bundestagswahl: CDU rutscht ab – Mehrheit für Grün-Rot-Rot - WELT
> 
> 
> Für die Union geht es in den Umfragen weiter bergab: CDU und CSU kommen bei Forsa nur noch auf 23 Prozent. Die SPD gewinnt Prozentpunkte hinzu, damit hätte ein grün-rot-rotes Bündnis eine Mehrheit. Bei Kantar liegt die Union sogar nur noch bei 22 Prozent.
> ...


RRG wäre die beste Lösung.
Ich sehe es ja im Kreis meiner Bekanntschaften, es wurde CDU gewählt, weil man davon ausging, dass die Partei eine Krise geregelt bekommen. Und selbst als Linker kann ich das nicht völlig von der Hand weisen, aber auch ewige CDU Wählende halten Laschet für unfähig und überfordert. Die schwanken gerade zwischen FDP, Grüne, SPD oder nicht wählen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2021)

Wen die AfD/FDP bevorzugt, zeigt ja das oben in den beiden Links präsentierte Steuerkonzept deutlich.

Interessant ist, dass bei der Linken die Staatskasse sogar noch Plus macht, womit also auch die Legende von der Verschuldung durch soziale Politik widerlegt ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wen die AfD/FDP bevorzugt, zeigt ja das oben in den beiden Links präsentierte Steuerkonzept deutlich.
> 
> Interessant ist, dass bei der Linken die Staatskasse sogar noch Plus macht, womit also auch die Legende von der Verschuldung durch soziale Politik widerlegt ist.


Du darfst Korrelation und Kausalität nicht verwechseln. Nur weil etwas zeitgleich auftritt, bedeutet das nicht, dass es kausal zusammenhängt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht das die SPD rot-rot-grün machen würde. Das hatten sie bisher immer abgelehnt.


Die Grünen sind auch kein Fan mehr davon (im Bund)


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sie ist aber immerhin noch am wenigsten an neuen Regulierungen und Einschränkungen interessiert. Das macht sie für mich zum kleineren "Problem".


Wenn du so ein FDP Fan bist dann muss ich dich mal fragen warum du es bist.
Die FDP ist eine liberale Partei, aber was macht sie denn groß gegen Antiliberales rumgeiere der GroKo?
Wir haben ja Überwachung, Uploadfilter etc aber die FDP ist da sehr leise...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du so ein FDP Fan bist dann muss ich dich mal fragen warum du es bist.
> Die FDP ist eine liberale Partei, aber was macht sie denn groß gegen Antiliberales rumgeiere der GroKo?
> Wir haben ja Überwachung, Uploadfilter etc aber die FDP ist da sehr leise...


Ich bin da kein Fan davon, mein Eindruck ist, dass die von allen im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien, die sind, die am wenigsten Mist bauen.
Von gut oder überzeugt von der FDP ist da nicht die Rede.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2021)

Ein paar Verfassungsbeschwerden gegen Staatstrojaner etc. hat sie schon eingereicht.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin da kein Fan davon, mein Eindruck ist, dass die von allen im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien, die sind, die am wenigsten Mist bauen.


Weniger Mist bauen?
die FDP war daran beteiligt, den Atomausstieg der Schröder Regierung zurück zu nehmen, was bis heute Milliarden kostet.
Dann die ewige Klientelpolitik der FDP. Die Liberalen wollen den Markt alles regeln lassen, aber wenn es um ihre Klientel geht, wird alles reguliert und zwar zu deren Vorteil.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin da kein Fan davon, mein Eindruck ist, dass die von allen im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien, die sind, die am wenigsten Mist bauen.



Sie sind ja auch aktuell in der Opposition und waren 2013 nach dem sie in der Regierung versagt haben, ganz rausgeflogen. Da hatten sogar die Piraten und Radler mehr Prozente.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> und Radler mehr Prozente


Also, mein Radler soll Null Prozent haben.


----------



## SpinningFlop (11. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


#GrünerMist2021 - Plakate in U-Bahn Stationen, an Straßen und auf öffentlichen Plätzen


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

´Man muss nicht mal raten -- das sieht stark  nach Afd aus.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2021)

Scheint es auch zu sein


----------



## SpinningFlop (11. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheint es auch zu sein


"Die Kampagne „#GrünerMist 2021“ ist* unabhängig und überparteilich*. Internetauftritt und Großplakate sind aus Spenden von Mittelständlern und engagierten Bürgern finanziert, die sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben, ein „weiteres sozialistisches Großexperiment auf deutschem Boden“ zu verhindern."

Klocke von den Grünen ist nicht begeistert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> unabhängig und überparteilich


Wo hast du den Unsinn ausgegraben? Bild Zeitung?
Natürlich ist das Afd Zeugs.
Der Kram ist reine Hetze und passt bestens zu den Rechtsradikalen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Unsinn ausgegraben? Bild Zeitung?
> Natürlich ist das Afd Zeugs.


Nur weil es eine Korrelation gibt, muss es keine Kausalität sein. Kann auch von der FDP stammen. Es ist aber sehr wohl naheliegend, dass die AfD das unterstützt.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist aber sehr wohl naheliegend, dass die AfD das unterstützt.


Man erkennt, dass das Hetze ist und da die Bild keine Plakate druckt, kann das nur Afd sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man erkennt, dass das Hetze ist und da die Bild keine Plakate druckt, kann das nur Afd sein.


Ich glaube du machst dir die Welt, wie sie dir gefällt. Die BILD-Zeitung hat auch schon Werbeplakate gedruckt.
Überspitze Wahlwerbung ist normal, was daran hetze ist, musst du noch erläutern.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich glaube du machst dir die Welt, wie sie dir gefällt. Die BILD-Zeitung hat auch schon Werbeplakate gedruckt.


Die Bild druckt sowas nicht. Die betreibt Hetze gegen die Grünen im eigenen Blatt.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> ´Man muss nicht mal raten -- das sieht stark  nach Afd aus.


Ich hatte auch gleich an die AfD gedacht.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2021)

Wäre mir auch neu, das die Grünen eine sozialistische Partei wäre.

Und mit dem aktuellen Stand beim Klimawandel wird man um harte schnelle Änderungen nicht herum kommen, wenn man überhaupt noch unter 2°C bleiben will.








						Reaktionen auf Klimabericht: "Die Alarmglocken sind ohrenbetäubend"
					

UN-Generalsekretär Guterres fordert angesichts der Warnungen des Weltklimaberichts die Politik zu raschem Handeln auf. Bundesumweltministerin Schulze warnte: "Der Planet schwebt in Lebensgefahr".




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Das Bundesverfassungsgericht war da schon sehr eindeutig. Wer nicht in 15 Jahren in der Ökodikatur leben will, muss jetzt handeln.

Die intoleranten Verfassungsfeinde in der AfD mussten diese Wochen einige Klatschen durch die Verfassungsgerichte einstecken.








						BVerfG zu Vize-Präsidentenwahl im Bundestag
					

Als einzige Fraktion im Bundestag hat die AfD noch nie einen Bundestagsvizepräsidenten stellen können. Eilanträge zur erfolglosen Wahl blieben beim BVerfG erfolglos.




					www.lto.de
				











						Bayerischer Landtag bleibt im 'Bündnis für Toleranz'
					

Die AfD wollte nicht, dass der bayerische Landtag Mitglied im Bündnis für Toleranz bleibt. Damit scheiterten sie nun vor dem Bayerischen VerfGH.




					www.lto.de


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

Eine AfD-nahe Initiative plakatiert bundesweit Anti-Grünen-Poster

wohl nicht die AfD selber. Aber am Ton merkt man gleich aus welcher Ecke das kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht das die SPD rot-rot-grün machen würde.



Rrg würden die sicherlich gern machen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Scholz "keine Inhalte" Strategie bis zur Wahl tragen wird, also kann sich die SPD höchsten zwischen Grr, Grg und Sr entscheiden. Da tippe ich auch eher auf letzteres.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin da kein Fan davon, mein Eindruck ist, dass die von allen im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien, die sind, die am wenigsten Mist bauen.



Wer nichts macht, macht nichts falsch? Auf Länderebene spielt die FDP praktisch nur noch Laschets Steigbügel und im Bundestag ist sie, sieht man mal von den reinen Populisten bei der Linken und der AFD ab, die in diesem Jahrtausend am wenigsten an Regierungen beteiligte Partei. In der kurzen Zeit hat sie aber immerhin den Atomausstieg um Milliarden teurer gemacht, die deutsche Solarbranche vernichtet, iirc HartzIV vom primären Lenk- zum primären Folterinstrument geformt und die plumpesten aber keinswegs kleinsten Steuergeschenke für ihre Klientel verteilt.
Das sie in dieser Zeit irgendetwas positives bewirkt hat, wäre mir dagegen nicht in Erinnerung geblieben. Und die eine Ministerin, der ich dankbar bin, dass sie einiges Schlimmere verhindert hat, ist jetzt über 70 und hat afaik kein Interesse, nochmal mitzumischen.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rrg würden die sicherlich gern machen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Scholz "keine Inhalte" Strategie bis zur Wahl tragen wird, also kann sich die SPD höchsten zwischen Grr, Grg und Sr entscheiden. Da tippe ich auch eher auf letzteres.


Eine Fortsetzung von Schwarz-rot fände ich kontraproduktiv. Das schadet der SPD insgesamt auch nur.


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2021)

Schwarz-Grün ist gewiss nicht mein Ideal, könnte aber das kleinere Übel sein. Und zwar in Form einer durchsetzungsfähigen Koalition mit genug internem Diskussionpotential bei zahlreichen derzeit und in Zukunft anliegenden Themen.

Grün-Rot-Dunkelrot wird es mit ziemlicher Gewissheit nicht geben. Grün-Rot ist denkbar, rein rechnerisch möglich, hätte es aber gegen eine schwarze oder ggf. schwarz-gelbe Opposition (im maximal erhöhten Stänkermodus) schwer, irgend etwas durchzusetzen.

Und dass Schwarz-Rot tatsächlich komplett vom Tisch ist, glaube ich weder der CDU/CSU noch der SPD. Dafür sind erstere viel zu sehr regierungsverliebt und letztere leider in den letzten Jahr(zehnt)en zu opportunistisch masochistisch geworden.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dass Schwarz-Rot tatsächlich komplett vom Tisch ist, glaube ich weder der CDU/CSU noch der SPD. Dafür sind erstere viel zu sehr regierungsverliebt und letztere leider in den letzten Jahr(zehnt)en zu opportunistisch masochistisch geworden.


Dass das vom Tisch ist will ich nicht sagen. Aber eine Fortsetzung der GroKo schadet den einzelnen Parteien, besonders der SPD. Weil alles positive was durchgesetzt wird, schreibt sich die CDU auf die Kappe.
Wie z.B. den Mindestlohn. Außerdem ist es für viele, nur noch ein Mischmasch ohne klare Abgrenzungen. So das man gar nicht mehr richtig weiß wofür die einzelnen Parteien stehen.
Wenn die SPD keine andere Regierungskoalition bilden kann, ist es für sie klüger, in die Opposition zu gehen, anstatt nochmal in eine Groko zu gehen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die SPD keine andere Regierungskoalition bilden kann, ist es für sie klüger, in die Opposition zu gehen, anstatt nochmal in eine Groko zu gehen.


Das meine ich ja: Nur weil es klüger ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch so gemacht wird. 

Ich möchte wirklich nicht gegen die SPD treten, die war meine Partei, als sie noch Profil hatten und der Zersetzungsprozess noch nicht eingesetzt hatte. Man schaue sich jedoch an, womit sie jetzt in den Wahlkampf gehen: "Yeah, wir haben Olaf Scholz, den einzigen Kanzlerkandidaten, der noch nix falsch gemacht hat (Was bisher irgendwer bemerkt hätte ...). Außerdem wollen wir den Mindestlohn von 12 Euro durchsetzen, den die Grünen ebenfalls fordern und dem sich nicht einmal mehr die Union verschließt." - Ohne Alleinstellungsmerkmale und mit dem Versprechen von Lösungen, für die es kein Problem gibt, kommt man nun einmal nicht weit.

Wenn es zu Rot-Grün kommt, hätte ich nichts dagegen. Für die SPD wäre es aber wenig schmeichelhaft, wenn sie nur den gerade beliebtesten Kanzlerkandidaten mit in die Ehe bringen und ansonsten dadurch brillieren, keine wesentlichen Reibungspunkte mit dem Koalitionspartner zu haben. So gewinnt man kein eigenes Profil zurück.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn es zu Rot-Grün kommt, hätte ich nichts dagegen. Für die SPD wäre es aber wenig schmeichelhaft, wenn sie nur den gerade beliebtesten Kanzlerkandidaten mit in die Ehe bringen und ansonsten dadurch brillieren, keine wesentlichen Reibungspunkte mit dem Koalitionspartner zu haben. So gewinnt man kein eigenes Profil zurück.


Dann gäbe es noch ein ganz anderes Problem: wer von beiden stellt den Kanzlerkandidaten?
Weil man davon ausgehen kann, dass das sehr knapp wird.
Natürlich die Partei die die meisten Stimmen hat. Aber nachher ist der andere dann die beleidigte Leberwurst.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich die Partei die die meisten Stimmen hat. Aber nachher ist der andere dann die beleidigte Leberwurst.


Das ist dann so, sieht man ja an Söder.


----------



## DKK007 (12. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man schaue sich jedoch an, womit sie jetzt in den Wahlkampf gehen: "Yeah, wir haben Olaf Scholz, den einzigen Kanzlerkandidaten, der noch nix falsch gemacht hat (Was bisher irgendwer bemerkt hätte ...).



Da wäre aber auch der CumEx-Betrug (Warburg) und Wirecard zu nennen.

Laschet hatte dafür bei den Coronabeschränkungen völlig versagt. 
Bleibt also nur noch Baerbock.


----------



## Don-71 (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist dann so, sieht man ja an Söder.


An Söder sieht man gar nichts, du Hetzer, der stellt sich in den Dienst der Partei.
Wo man es sieht ist bei den Mitgliedern und Wählern der CDU, die sich vom Vorstand übergangen fühlen, so viel zu deinem Wissensstand!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben ja Überwachung, Uploadfilter etc aber die FDP ist da sehr leise...


Schreibt der Mensch der Autos und Rauchen verbieten will und die Grünen wählt!


Und wie weit warst du schon von der "Überwachung" persönlich betroffen, welche Nachteile hattest du?


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schreibt der Mensch der Autos und Rauchen verbieten will und die Grünen wählt!


Ich will weder Autos noch Rauchen verbieten, ich will es in geordnete Bahnen lenken 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wie weit warst du schon von der "Überwachung" persönlich betroffen, welche Nachteile hattest du?


Den Nachteil, dass ich mir als Informatiker Kopfschmerzen bekomme wie dumm manche Politiker sind.








						Verschlüsselte Nachrichten: Eine Hintertür für die Ermittler?
					

Wollen die EU-Staaten dafür sorgen, dass Ermittler einfacher bei Messenger-Diensten mitlesen können? Ein Resolutionsentwurf deutet darauf hin. Datenschützer sind alarmiert. Von Christian Feld und Justus Kliss.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die fordern etwas was schlicht und einfach nicht geht und wenn man das so machen würde müsste man sämtliche in
Jahrzehnten entstandene Verschlüsselungen wegwerfen und etwas neues, deutlich unsicheres entwerfen.
Falls du das jetzt nicht nachvollziehen kannst nicht schlimm, hier ein paar Stunden Videomaterial mit allen Details:


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuJu8DOJLMltMt8RcX1tdBw/videos
		


Also kurz gesagt, mit sowas bedroht man die Sicherheit jedes einzelnen massiv.

Andere Sachen die dir zu denken geben sollten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkKfuJUFCak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YI_b48I3RsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (12. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schreibt der Mensch der Autos und Rauchen verbieten will und die Grünen wählt!
> 
> 
> Und wie weit warst du schon von der "Überwachung" persönlich betroffen, welche Nachteile hattest du?



Ich war auch von Rauchverboten noch nie betroffen und bin da sehr dafür.
Genauso wie jedem der sich schon impfen lassen hat eine "Impfpflicht" egal ist.

Aber eine Überwachung merkt man halt nicht.

Und die muss noch nicht mal zielgerichtet sein, es reicht schon, wenn man an einem Ort war und dort später alle Nutzer des Funkmastes per Funkzellenabfrage abgefragt werden.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> An Söder sieht man gar nichts, du Hetzer, der stellt sich in den Dienst der Partei.


Dann merkst du die ganzen Sticheleien von Söder gegen Laschet nicht oder ignorierst du das nur konsequent?
Natürlich ist Söder beleidigt und er wird sich ins Fäustchen lachen, wenn Laschet im Herbst scheitern wird.


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2021)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






> Dahinter steckt nach eigener Aussage der Ex-*CSU*-Politiker David Bendels mit seiner Agentur Conservare Communication GmbH.



Ist nicht mehr CSU Mitglied, aber trotzdem mal wieder interessant.


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Oder der echte Arbeitskampf der GDL sorgt dafür, dass sie die einzige Gewerkschaft bei der Bahn werden und das ein Signal für echte Arbeitskämpfe wird. Es ist Zeit mal wieder das ganze Land stillzulegen.


Eines der großen "Kuriositäten" der vergangenen Jahrzehnte: Während SPD und DGB-Gewerkschaften zu Bettvorlegern des Kapitals und Arbeitgeberverbände geworden sind, zeigt eine kleinere Gewerkschaft, die Mitglied des doch als etwas konservativ geltenden DBB und deren Vorsitzender ein ostdeutscher Unionler ist, was Arbeitskampf wirklich heißt und dass es auch noch heutzutage möglich ist.
Und auf was für Einfälle kommt die Politik, allen vorran die SPD? Tarifeinheitsgesetz. Es kann und darf ja schließlich nicht sein, dass jemand die Friedhofsruhe stört.


----------



## Don-71 (12. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eines der großen "Kuriositäten" der vergangenen Jahrzehnte: Während SPD und DGB-Gewerkschaften zu Bettvorlegern des Kapitals und Arbeitgeberverbände geworden sind, zeigt eine kleinere Gewerkschaft, die Mitglied des doch als etwas konservativ geltenden DBB und deren Vorsitzender ein ostdeutscher Unionler ist, was Arbeitskampf wirklich heißt und dass es auch noch heutzutage möglich ist.
> Und auf was für Einfälle kommt die Politik, allen vorran die SPD? Tarifeinheitsgesetz. Es kann und darf ja schließlich nicht sein, dass jemand die Friedhofsruhe stört.


Über so unüberlegtes Gerede, kann man sich nicht nur wundern, es ist bezogen auf den jetzigen Streik und die Forderungen die sich gegenüber stehen, schon schwachsinnig!

Forderung: 3,2% mehr Lohn, bei 28 Monaten Laufzeit
Angebot: 3,2% bei 40 Monaten Laufzeit

Dafür werden Millionen Fahrgäste zur Urlaubszeit in Geiselhaft genommen, wer glaubt es geht hier nur um einen Arbeitskampf, dem ist vor lauter Naivität wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. Es handelt sich hier um eine rein politische Auseinandersetzung und das ist Gewerkschaften im Rahmen der Tarifauseinandersetzung verboten!


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Dann müssen sich die Vorstandsmitglieder nicht so fette Boni auszahlen lassen.
Gerade dann wenn es dem Betrieb nicht gut geht.
Klar das die kleinen Arbeitnehmer auch mehr haben wollen.
Aber das mit dem Machtkampf zwischen den beiden Gewerkschaften  soll wohl auch stimmen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müssen sich die Vorstandsmitglieder nicht so fette Boni auszahlen lassen.
> Gerade dann wenn es dem Betrieb nicht gut geht.
> Klar das die kleinen Arbeitnehmer auch mehr haben wollen.
> Aber das mit dem Machtkampf zwischen den beiden Gewerkschaften  soll wohl auch stimmen.


Das ist halt das üble, wenn man auf "Fake-News" hereinfällt!
Der Haushaltsausschuss hat schon im April sämtliche Bonuszahlungen gestrichen.








						Boni für Bahn-Vorstände sollen gestrichen werden
					

Wie aus einem Beschluss des Haushaltsausschusses des Bundestages hervorgeht, sollen die Bonuszahlungen an die Konzernspitze der Deutschen Bahn im Gegenzug für die geplanten Corona-Hilfen des Bundes…




					bahnblogstelle.net


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

Ach, 3%. Lächerlich.   
1974 hat der ÖTV Chef 11% mehr Gehalt heraus geholt.


----------



## seahawk (12. August 2021)

Es geht ja darum, dass die Arbeitenden die Wahl zwischen der kampfbereiten GDL und der Bettvorlegergewerkschaft haben sollen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, 3%. Lächerlich.
> 1974 hat der ÖTV Chef 11% mehr Gehalt heraus geholt.


Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke, das kann man ja schon bei deiner hetzerischen Söder Laschet Interpretation sehen.
3,2% sind die Forderungen der GDL mit 28 Monaten Laufzeit, das Angebot der Bahn sind 3,2% bei 40 Monaten.
Wie du nach der Pandemie überhaupt 11% mehr Lohn ins Spiel bringen kannst, zeigt nur welch Geistes Kind du bist.


seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht ja darum, dass die Arbeitenden die Wahl zwischen der kampfbereiten GDL und der Bettvorlegergewerkschaft haben sollen.


Das ist aber bei Tarifauseinandersetzungen verboten!


----------



## Lotto (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müssen sich die Vorstandsmitglieder nicht so fette Boni auszahlen lassen.
> Gerade dann wenn es dem Betrieb nicht gut geht.
> Klar das die kleinen Arbeitnehmer auch mehr haben wollen.
> Aber das mit dem Machtkampf zwischen den beiden Gewerkschaften  soll wohl auch stimmen.


Das der Vorstand sich in einem Jahr mit schlechten Zahlen nen fetten Boni auszahlt ist natürlich moralisch mehr als fragwürdig.
Jedoch muss man eins bedenken: ab einer gewissen Position gehören "Boni" mit zum Gehalt, das ist nichts anderes als ein flexibler Anteil dessen. Boni suggeriert da nur fälschlicherweise das es "extra" ist.

Frag mal nen VW-Mitarbeiter (kann auch einer ganz unten sein). Die rechnen alle(!) selbstverständlich mit ihrem Jahresbonus, weils eben für die Bestandteil der Bezahlung ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist halt das üble, wenn man auf "Fake-News" hereinfällt!
> Der Haushaltsausschuss hat schon im April sämtliche Bonuszahlungen gestrichen.


Aber 2020 hatten sie noch fett kassiert!


----------



## Don-71 (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber 2020 hatten sie noch fett kassiert!


Ja für 2019?!
Man sollte schon die Zusammenhänge verstehen!
Und hier der GDL Tarifvertrag von 2019 mit 6,1% und 1000€ Einmalzahlung




__





						Aktuell-2019: DB-Tarifabschluss: Mehr Entgelt, höhere Zulagen und das Recht auf echte Freizeit!
					

Hart in der Sache, doch meist fair im Umgang, nahe am Scheitern, aber letztlich erfolgreich – die GDL und die DB haben am 4. Januar 2019 in Frankfurt am Main einen Tarifabschluss erzielt, der sich sehen lassen kann.



					www.gdl.de
				





Lotto schrieb:


> Das der Vorstand sich in einem Jahr mit schlechten Zahlen nen fetten Boni auszahlt ist natürlich moralisch mehr als fragwürdig.
> Jedoch muss man eins bedenken: ab einer gewissen Position gehören "Boni" mit zum Gehalt, das ist nichts anderes als ein flexibler Anteil dessen. Boni suggeriert da nur fälschlicherweise das es "extra" ist.


Es gab keine Bonis, es gab 2020 rückwirkend wie bei fast allen Unternehmen, Boni für 2019 und da haben die Arbeitnehmer auch einen guten Schluck aus der Pulle genommen, da die Lohnerhöhungen ja auch in den 1,5 Jahren Pandemie bezahlt werden mussten.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Dann verstehe ich nicht warum das von den Medien so kolportiert wird.
Gestern Abend bei Maischberger wurde das auch wieder gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke, das kann man ja schon bei deiner hetzerischen Söder Laschet Interpretation sehen.
> 3,2% sind die Forderungen der GDL mit 28 Monaten Laufzeit, das Angebot der Bahn sind 3,2% bei 40 Monaten.
> Wie du nach der Pandemie überhaupt 11% mehr Lohn ins Spiel bringen kannst, zeigt nur welch Geistes Kind du bist.


Kannst du endlich mal mit deinen Beleidigungen aufhören? 
Ist ja zum Kotzen.

Nimm es einfach hin, dass Söder Laschet vor sich hertreibt. 
Und früher gab es eben richtig viel Lohnzuschuss.


----------



## Don-71 (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht warum das von den Medien so kolpotiert wird.
> Gestern Abend bei Maischberger wurde das auch wieder gesagt.


Weil das nun mal das Geschäft der Medien ist, die gute Frau Dunst hat sich eben schön herumgedrückt, um eine klare Aussage, obwohl sie genau wissen müsste, dass das der Haushaltsausschuss schon längst geregelt hat.
Zahlen sich die Bahn Manager Boni, gibt es keinen Cent vom Bund, das ist in der Sitzung festgelegt worden, und ohne Bundeszuschüsse, kann die Bahn, nach den Pandemiemonaten eben nicht "überleben".



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du endlich mal mit deinen Beleidigungen aufhören?
> Ist ja zum Kotzen.
> 
> Nimm es einfach hin, dass Söder Laschet vor sich hertreibt.
> Und früher gab es eben richtig viel Lohnzuschuss.


Hauptsache wieder nicht Stellung bezogen und auf früher verwiesen, wir leben aber im Jahre 2021 mit einer Pandemie.

Und nein ich nehme deine schon seit Monaten immer wieder stattfindende Hetze gegen Söder eben nicht mehr hin, weil sie sachlich falsch ist. Laschet hat seinen Wahlkampf ganz alleine verbockt und ist auch ganz alleine für seine beschissenen Umfrageergebnisse verantwortlich, Söder versucht wenigstens noch halbwegs den Wahlkampf zu retten.
Sollte Laschet das ganze verlieren, lache ich mir nicht nur ins Fäustchen ich würde sogar zu Söder nach München fahren und mit ihm feiern, weil Laschet an seinem "Schicksal" sehr alleine schuld ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es noch ein ganz anderes Problem: wer von beiden stellt den Kanzlerkandidaten?



SPD und Grüne müssten zusammen 12% gegenüber jetzigen Umfragewerten zulegen, damit sich die Frage überhaupt stellt. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ein derartiger Erdrutsch ohne ein Thema zustande kommt, dass konkret einer der beiden Parteien in die Hände spielt und damit wäre dann auch sehr klar, wer den Kanzler stellt.

Aber das ganze Szenario an sich ist reichlich utopisch. Selbst wenn die Rot-Grün 3% der Linken-Wähler abwerben könnte (was wohl mehrheitlich Grün zugute käme und somit die SPD noch deutlicher zum Juniorpartner machen würde), sodass die an der 5%-Hürde scheitert, würden immer noch 6 Prozentpunkte fehlen. Da die Lindner seit langem nur am rechten Rand fischt und von der AFD erst recht keiner RG wechselt, bedeutet dass, dass sich 21% der momentanen Unionswähler umentscheiden müssen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Eines der großen "Kuriositäten" der vergangenen Jahrzehnte: Während SPD und DGB-Gewerkschaften zu Bettvorlegern des Kapitals und Arbeitgeberverbände geworden sind, zeigt eine kleinere Gewerkschaft, die Mitglied des doch als etwas konservativ geltenden DBB und deren Vorsitzender ein ostdeutscher Unionler ist, was Arbeitskampf wirklich heißt und dass es auch noch heutzutage möglich ist.



Die GDL ist genauso ein egoistischer nach-mir-die-Sintflut-Haufen, wie es Cockpit ist / bis Corona war. Ein kleiner Kreis ohnehin sehr gut Verdienender (~22% über dem gesamtdeutschen Medianeinkommen ist für einen Lehrberuf mit hoher Arbeitsplatzsicherheit imho verdammt gut) weiß, dass er maximales Chaos anrichten kann und nutzt das fleißig aus. Wären alle Berufsgruppen derartige Arschlöcher, wären die Löhne in Deutschland vermutlich 75% niedriger, weil nichts mehr funktionieren würde, und die Bevölkerung 50% kleiner, weil ein paar mal zu oft die Strom-/Wasser-/Lebensmittelversorgung zusammengebrochen ist. Nur mal so zum Vergleich: Lokführer verdienen 50% mehr als Busfahrer, obwohl sie offensichtlich den angenehmeren (weil kundenfreien) und stressärmeren (weil weitestgehend Verkehrsfreien) Job haben. Zu LKW-Fahrern sind es immer noch +40% - wie soll die Verkehrswende gelingen, wenn die Bahn noch teuerer wird?


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> SPD und Grüne müssten zusammen 12% gegenüber jetzigen Umfragewerten zulegen, damit sich die Frage überhaupt stellt. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ein derartiger Erdrutsch ohne ein Thema zustande kommt, dass konkret einer der beiden Parteien in die Hände spielt und damit wäre dann auch sehr klar, wer den Kanzler stellt.
> 
> Aber das ganze Szenario an sich ist reichlich utopisch. Selbst wenn die Rot-Grün 3% der Linken-Wähler abwerben könnte (was wohl mehrheitlich Grün zugute käme und somit die SPD noch deutlicher zum Juniorpartner machen würde), sodass die an der 5%-Hürde scheitert, würden immer noch 6 Prozentpunkte fehlen. Da die Lindner seit langem nur am rechten Rand fischt und von der AFD erst recht keiner RG wechselt, bedeutet dass, dass sich 21% der momentanen Unionswähler umentscheiden müssen.


Ich halte rot-grün auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Aber rot-rot-grün wäre wohl laut aktuellen Umfragen zumindest rechnerisch drin.
Doch diese Koalition wird nicht zu stande kommen. Ampel auch nicht.
Genauso wenig wie Jamaika. Also bleiben schwarz-grün oder schwarz-rot.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Söder versucht wenigstens noch halbwegs den Wahlkampf zu retten.


Irgendwie scheinen wir beide unterschiedliche Dinge zu sehen.
Insgeheim hofft Söder, dass Laschet es nicht schafft und Söder dann 2025 als Kanzlerkandidat der Union ins Rennen geht.
Natürlich würde er das nie zugeben aber wenn man mal zwischen den Zeilen liest, was er so sagt, kommt man darauf.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2021)

Selbst die Rückzugsrede von Söder war gespickt mit Breitseiten Richtung Laschet. "Besonders die Jungen und Modernen"...
Wenn ihn heute jemand fragt ob er bereit ist 2025 anzutreten wird er mit einem "natürlich" antworten.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

> Die SPD hat sich an die Seite der Grünen gestellt und die Schmähplakate gegen die Partei verurteilt, die seit einigen Tagen in vielen Städten zu sehen sind. "#GrünerMist ist #Rechtermüll", schrieb SPD-Generalsekretär Lars Klingbeil am Donnerstag auf Twitter. "Demokraten halten zusammen." Auf einer rot-grünen Kachel stand "In den Farben getrennt, in der Sache vereint gegen Rechts".


Quelle: Schmähplakate: SPD zeigt sich solidarisch mit den Grünen

Was anderes habe ich auch nicht von ihnen erwartet.

Allerdings hat sich die AfD von der Kampagne wohl distanziert



> Bendels ist auch Vorsitzender des rechtskonservativen "Vereins zur Erhaltung der Rechtsstaatlichkeit und bürgerlichen Freiheiten", der in der Vergangenheit in mehreren Wahlkämpfen Plakate und Broschüren produziert hatte, die zur Wahl der AfD aufriefen. Die aktuelle Kampagne stehe "in keinerlei Zusammenhang mit der AfD", sagte Bendels. Auch die AfD hatte mitgeteilt, es gebe "keinerlei Verbindung zwischen der AfD und der in Rede stehenden Anti-Grünen-Kampagne". (dpa/mcf)


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür werden Millionen Fahrgäste zur Urlaubszeit in Geiselhaft genommen, wer glaubt es geht hier nur um einen Arbeitskampf, dem ist vor lauter Naivität wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.


Ein Arbeitskampf der nicht wehtut, ist kein Arbeitskampf. Vielmehr noch: Seit der Wiedervereinigung scheinen viele vergessen zu haben, was Arbeitskampf wirklich ist und bedeutet, wenn man sich die Streiks in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik anschaut. Vorallem der "alten" Bundesrepublik vor der Wiedervereinigung, die teils Wochenlang gingen, ohne dass da in irgendetwas zusammengebrochen ist oder die Leute hungern mussten, wie von ruyven_macaran suggeriert. Was Streik angeht, sind die Gewerkschaften in Deutschland lammfromm, da fällt soetwas wie die GDL halt auf. Das hat auch nichts mit einer angeblichen politischen Auseinandersetzung zu tun. Das sind die üblichen Unterstellungen die kommen, wenn man einer Gewerkschaft, wie z.B. der FAU, nicht den Verfassungsschutz auf den Hals schicken kann.

Und auch wenn aus 2018: https://jungle.world/artikel/2018/02/das-jahr-des-sozialen-friedens?page=all


> Dabei wäre ein Kampf um höhere Löhne dringend geboten. Nicht nur wird die Kluft zwischen niedrigen Einkommen und Höchstverdiensten immer größer, auch im Vergleich mit der Entwicklung der Unternehmensgewinne schneiden die Beschäftigten schlecht ab. Von 1995 bis 2014 wurden die durchschnittlichen Bruttolöhne um etwa 48 Prozent erhöht, die Unternehmens- und Vermögensgewinne wuchsen hingegen um etwa 67 Prozent. Vom wachsenden Gewinn wandert also immer weniger in die Taschen der Lohnabhängigen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1974 hat der ÖTV Chef 11% mehr Gehalt heraus geholt.


Kann mich noch daran erinnern wie Helmut Schmidt sich noch mit über 90 Jahren über diese Erhöhung aufgeregt hat

@Don-71 
Findest Du es nicht dreist genug als Vorstand überhaupt über Boni für 2020 nachzudenken bei Verlusten in Milliardenhöhe? 

@Poulton 
Wenn es um Löhne geht bin ich eher bei denen die noch für den  derzeitigen Mindestlohn arbeiten müssen. 
Das was die bei der Bahn brauchen ist in erster Linie mehr Personal um keine Überstunden machen zu müssen. 
Genau wie in der Pflege. Geld haben die genug, aber wenn es zu wenige Menschen sind, dann sind die irgendwann ausgelaugt ob mit 2500 oder 5000 Netto.


----------



## DKK007 (12. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist nicht mehr CSU Mitglied, aber trotzdem mal wieder interessant.



Die war ihm halt nicht rechts genug.



RyzA schrieb:


> Allerdings hat sich die AfD von der Kampagne wohl distanziert



Aber wohl auch eher aus taktischen Gründen, um nicht wieder 300.000€ wegen illegalen Spenden zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Vorallem der "alten" Bundesrepublik vor der Wiedervereinigung, die teils Wochenlang gingen, ohne dass da in irgendetwas zusammengebrochen ist oder die Leute hungern mussten, wie von ruyven_macaran suggeriert.



Zeig mir ein Beispiel, wo LKW-Fahrer, Kraftwerksarbeiter, Supermarktverkäufer, Ärzte, Wasserwerke, Feuerwehren oder Gasversorger deutschlandweit wochenlang gestreikt haben. Ein einziges Beispiel nur.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

Auch das Streikrecht hat Grenzen deswegen gibt es sowas nicht.
70 Prozent Zugausfall sind ärgerlich, tangieren diese Grenzen aber nicht.


----------



## seahawk (13. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Selbst die Rückzugsrede von Söder war gespickt mit Breitseiten Richtung Laschet. "Besonders die Jungen und Modernen"...
> Wenn ihn heute jemand fragt ob er bereit ist 2025 anzutreten wird er mit einem "natürlich" antworten.


Und er hatte Recht. Söder kann man nicht für das Versagen und Rumgeeiere von Laschet verantwortlich machen. Weder ist Söder für den komischen und chaotischen Coronakurs von Laschet verantwortlich, noch für die medial vernichtenden Auftritte in den Überschwemmungsgebieten, noch für das Buch von Laschet. In Summe muss man zugeben, dass Söder qualifizierter und geeigneter für den Job des Kanzlerkandidaten der Union ist als Laschet.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2021)

Er ist der geschicktere Populist. Da Populismus das ist worauf sich die CDU gerne zurückzieht erfüllt er ihre Anforderungen vielleicht wirklich besser, das ist korrekt.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Ich hoffe so stark das die Union eine Klatsche bekommt.
Darüber würde ich mich richtig freuen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. August 2021)

Zumindest im Osten mit Laschet auf jeden Fall.

Je na Umfrage hat GRR durchaus chancen.








						Bundestagswahl: Wahlumfrage vom 11.08.2021 von Kantar (Emnid) | Sonntagsfrage #btw21
					

Auswertung der Wahlumfrage, Sonntagsfrage vom 11.08.2021 von Kantar (Emnid) zur Bundestagswahl mit Koalitionen, dem Umfrageverlauf und Vergleich mit dem Wahlergebnis #btw21




					dawum.de
				











						Bundestagswahl: Wahlumfrage vom 11.08.2021 von Forsa | Sonntagsfrage #btw21
					

Auswertung der Wahlumfrage, Sonntagsfrage vom 11.08.2021 von Forsa zur Bundestagswahl mit Koalitionen, dem Umfrageverlauf und Vergleich mit dem Wahlergebnis #btw21




					dawum.de


----------



## seahawk (13. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Er ist der geschicktere Populist. Da Populismus das ist worauf sich die CDU gerne zurückzieht erfüllt er ihre Anforderungen vielleicht wirklich besser, das ist korrekt.


Sehe ich nicht so. Söder hat in der Coronakrise eine klare Linie gefahren und auch seine Auftritte in den Überschwemmungsgebieten in Bayern waren auf einem anderen Level als Laschet. Söder war angemessen angezogen und hat keine PR-Aussetzer geliefert. 

Söder und Scholz









						Verzweiflung nach Hochwasser: Söder trifft auf Frau, die alles verloren hat - Er versucht zu trösten
					

Markus Söder (CSU) trifft am Sonntag mit einem Flutopfer zusammen und wirkt sichtlich betroffen. Bei seinen Klimaschutzzielen muss er sich kritische Fragen gefallen lassen.




					www.merkur.de
				




Laschet









						Die Macht der Bilder: Hat Laschet seinen "Deichgraf"-Moment verspielt?
					

Deutschland hat schon einige Hochwasser erlebt, aus denen politische Hochwasser-Helden hervorgegangen sind. Ein Rückblick – und ein Ausblick nach dem Feixen im falschen Moment von Kanzlerkandidat Laschet.




					www.stern.de
				












						Besuch im Hochwassergebiet: Die Wut auf Laschet
					

Noch immer kämpfen die Menschen in den Hochwassergebieten mit den Folgen der Flut. NRW-Ministerpräsident Laschet bekam bei einem Besuch vor Ort die Wut der Bürger zu spüren. Statt des Bundestags wird sich der NRW-Landtag mit der Lage befassen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Hochwasser: Noch mehr als 150 Vermisste und kaum Hoffnung auf Überlebende - Bild 1 von 1
					

Opfer werde man wohl nur noch bergen können, nicht mehr retten, sagt die THW-Vizepräsidentin. Mindestens 170 Hochwasser-Tote sind bestätigt. Eine bislang in Deutschland nicht genutzte Technologie könnte künftig besser vorwarnen. - Bild 1 von 1




					www.faz.net
				




Man muss es erst einmal schaffen zuerst den Fauxpas mit den Lachen zu bringen und dann noch die Schirmnummer. Die Auftritte waren einfach inkompetent, sowohl sachlich als inhaltlich als auch von der Medienwirksamkeit. Und ja wer Kanzler werden will, sollte Medienprofi sein.

Mal als Maßstab Merkel:









						Unwetter in Bayern: Bob- und Rodelbahn Königssee zerstört
					

Zahl der Unwetter-Toten in Deutschland steigt auf 156 +++ Landkreis Berchtesgadener Land ruft Katastrophenfall aus +++ Die News zum Hochwasser im stern-Ticker.




					www.stern.de
				




Auch inhaltlich kann man sich sicher stark an Söder reiben, tue ich als Linker auch, aber Laschets Wischwaschi ist imho schlimmer und ich verstehe, dass Konservative sich da abgestoßen fühlen.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Allerdings hat sich die AfD von der Kampagne wohl distanziert


Das machen sie doch immer.
"War doch nicht so gemeint" bla bla bla.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Er ist der geschicktere Populist. Da Populismus das ist worauf sich die CDU gerne zurückzieht erfüllt er ihre Anforderungen vielleicht wirklich besser, das ist korrekt.


Besser als Laschet ist nun keine Herausforderung und daher kann man die Aussage so stehen lassen. 


seahawk schrieb:


> Söder hat in der Coronakrise eine klare Linie gefahren


An welchen Zahlen lässt sich konkret erkennen, dass sein Handeln besser war?


----------



## seahawk (13. August 2021)

Ist halt die Frage wie man "besser" definiert. Was an Laschets Hin und Her gut gewesen sein soll, ist mir allerdings unklar.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Söders harter Kurs, besonders was das Impfen angeht, stößt auch nicht überall auf Wohlwollen.

Und sozial-wirtschaftlich halte ich ihn für schlimmer als Laschet. Aber noch schlimmer wäre Merz.
Der wäre eine totale Katastrophe für den Sozialstaat.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage wie man "besser" definiert. Was an Laschets Hin und Her gut gewesen sein soll, ist mir allerdings unklar.


Infektionszahlen, Impfungen, Intensivbelegung etc 

Btw




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t44UyvlHZ8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Szene in der sie 3 gefragt werden wohin sie nach der Wahl zum Kanzler als erstes hinreisen (Antrittsbesuch) würden beantwortet Laschet einfach nicht 
Scholz will nach Paris und Baerbock nach Brüssel.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2021)

Gerade sind Mal wieder ein paar Posts gestorben.
Ach kommt schon, ihr wisst nun wirklich alle dass eine reine Corona Diskussion hier längst aus bekannten Gründen auf dem Abstellgleis gelandet ist.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Mehr Wähler trauen Olaf Scholz das Kanzleramt zu

Laschet und Baerbock jetzt deutlich abgeschlagen.

Aber Umfragen sehe ich skeptisch. Dann wenn es drauf ankam ist es in der Vergangenheit schon öfter anders verlaufen. Vor der letzten Bundestagswahl war Schulz auch sehr beliebt und trotzdem hat die SPD dann eine Schlappe erhalten.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Umfragen sehe ich skeptisch. Dann wenn es drauf ankam ist es in der Vergangenheit schon öfter anders verlaufen. Vor der letzten Bundestagswahl war Schulz auch sehr beliebt und trotzdem hat die SPD dann eine Schlappe erhalten.


Schulz hatte einen kurzen Höhenflug. Aber als die SPD die Landtagswahl auch in NRW verloren hatte, war die Luft raus und Schulz war dort, wo alle anderen vor ihm auch waren.


----------



## hoffgang (13. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was Streik angeht, sind die Gewerkschaften in Deutschland lammfromm, da fällt soetwas wie die GDL halt auf. Das hat auch nichts mit einer angeblichen politischen Auseinandersetzung zu tun. Das sind die üblichen Unterstellungen die kommen, wenn man einer Gewerkschaft, wie z.B. der FAU, nicht den Verfassungsschutz auf den Hals schicken kann.



Wie hat ein Eisenbahner auf Twitter sinngemäß geschrieben? Einerseits ist sein Beruf Systemrelevant, deswegen haben die Leute letztes Jahr auf dem Balkon geklatscht, andererseits soll der Beruf mit massiver Belastung für das Personal ohne entsprechende Kompensation gemacht werden.

Der klassische Widerspruch in der deutschen Ausbeuterei. Systemrelevante Berufe ausrufen, mies bezahlen, schlechte Arbeitszeiten einführen, sich dann wundern wenns niemand machen will und wenn sich die Arbeitnehmer wehren, dann so tun als hätte man mit all dem nichts zu tun.
Letztes Jahr wars die Pflege, dieses Jahr isses mal wieder die GDL. Und ja, die Gewerkschaften in Deutschland sind VIEL zu zahm. Unser gelobtes System zerreibt jede Menge Menschen in seinem Getriebe, nur damit es nicht ins Stocken gerät, aber solange du und ich das nicht sind isses uns mal wieder egal. Hätten die doch mal was vernünftiges gelernt, muss ja keiner Lokführer werden! Hauptsache ich krieg meinen Zug, das Ticket ist ja schon teuer genug...

Vllt isses einfach keine gute Idee die Bahn zur AG zu machen...
Das Streckennetz wird kleiner statt größer, die Probleme bleiben, der Gütertransport auf der Schiene stockt seit Jahren. Aber Hauptsache man kann Vorstände mit Boni belegen. Irgendwann kapiert man vllt, dass dieser Kurs nicht so weitergehen kann. Egal ob bei Bahn, Pflege, oder anderen Berufszweigen die dringend gebraucht, aber finanziell und in Sachen Work/Life Balance miserable Aussichten bieten.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Systemrelevante Berufe ausrufen, mies bezahlen


Ich finde das Gehalt bei der DB nicht mies, für einen Job für den du innerhalb eines knappen Jahres umschulen kannst ist das alles nicht schlecht.


hoffgang schrieb:


> schlechte Arbeitszeiten


Auch hier wieder, das kommt durch den Personalmangel, ansonsten gibt es für schlechte Zeiten gute Zuschläge.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Vllt isses einfach keine gute Idee die Bahn zur AG zu machen...


Wir haben in der Welt 2 große Vorbilder was die Eisenbahn angeht. 
Japan und die Schweiz. Das eine Land setzt auf Privatisierung und das andere auf eine Staatsbahn.
Per se muss keines von beiden schlecht sein.

Und ich komme wieder zu meinem Lieblingsthema:
Wohnkosten

Die Bahn und andere Konzerne müssen dringend tätig werden was das betrifft.
Der Lokführer in Dortmund steht mit dem selben Geld deutlich besser da als der, der in München wohnt.
Wenn die Bahn beiden Betriebswohnungen anbietet die in beiden Städten das selbe kosten und auch im
Vergleich zur Ortüblichen Miete eine gute Preis Leistung bieten hätte man mehr gewonnen als jedem pauschal nen Fuffi mehr zu bezahlen.

Sehe ich für meinen Job übrigens auch so.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2021)

Hat denn die GDL überhaupt Mal irgendwas bei den Arbeitsbedingungen gefordert? Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur mehr Geld und kürzere Tariflaufzeiten gesehen. Wobei ich letzteres in einer sich anbahnenden Rezession auch nicht für die schlaueste Forderung halte.


----------



## Poulton (13. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1974 hat der ÖTV Chef 11% mehr Gehalt heraus geholt.


Da fehlt noch ein wichtiger Punkt: Mindestens aber 170 DM.

Das ganze mit nur drei Tagen Streik, der relativ großflächig in der gesamten alten Bundesrepublik, z.B. Bus, Straßenbahn, Müllabfuhr und Straßenreinigung ausfallen ließ.




__





						10. Februar 1974: Streik im öffentlichen Dienst
					






					www.verdi.de
				











						#BR24 Zeitreise : ÖTV-Streik 1974
					

Am  05. Juli 1919 wurde in Nürnberg der Allgemeine Deutsche Gewerkschaftsbund (ADGB) gegründet. 1933 von den Nazis verboten, waren die Gewerkschaften nach dem 2. Weltkrieg meist kompromissbereite Sozialpartner. Eine Ausnahme war der ÖTV-Streik 1974.




					www.br.de
				





Und heute rollen Tränen über die wonnigen Wohlstandsbäckchen, wenn mal 3/4 der Fernverkehrszüge und 3/5 der Nahverkehrszüge durch Streik ausfallen oder, wie vor ein paar Jahren geschehen, irgendeine reichweitenstarke Hanswurst von YT, will die Streikenden in Auschwitz sehen...


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und heute rollen Tränen über die wonnigen Wohlstandsbäckchen, wenn mal 3/4 der Fernverkehrszüge und 3/5 der Nahverkehrszüge durch Streik ausfallen oder, wie vor ein paar Jahren geschehen, irgendeine reichweitenstarke Hanswurst von YT, will die Streikenden in Auschwitz sehen...


Man hätte aber zumindest den Streik eher ankündigen können.
Viele Reisende und auch die Bahn haben sie dadurch überrumpelt gefühlt.


----------



## Poulton (13. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die Bahn beiden Betriebswohnungen anbietet die in beiden Städten das selbe kosten und auch im


Damals (TM) gab es Eisenbahnerwohnung bzw. wenn ein BW in der Nähe war, sogar richtiggehend Eisenbahnersiedlungen mit entsprechenden Kleingartenanlagen. Wurde alles verscherbelt, als man sich entblödete Reichsbahn und Bundesbahn zu privatisieren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und heute rollen Tränen über die wonnigen Wohlstandsbäckchen, wenn mal 3/4 der Fernverkehrszüge und 3/5 der Nahverkehrszüge durch Streik ausfallen


Nein, die richtigen Wohlstandsbäckchen sagen sich jetzt "Dann fahr ich weiter Auto wenn auf die Bahn verlass ist".
Die Firmen sagen sich: Dann schick ich meine Güter nicht über die Schiene.

Gäbe es keine Alternative zur Bahn wäre das was anderes.



Poulton schrieb:


> Damals (TM) gab es Eisenbahnerwohnung bzw. wenn ein BW in der Nähe war, sogar richtiggehend Eisenbahnersiedlungen mit entsprechenden Kleingartenanlagen. Wurde alles verscherbelt, als man sich entblödete Reichsbahn und Bundesbahn zu privatisieren.


Gibt es heute auch noch, ein Freund von mir hat noch eine bekommen. Irgendwas um die 700 warm für 70qm relativ zentral in München.


----------



## hoffgang (13. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man hätte aber zumindest den Streik eher ankündigen können.
> Viele Reisende und auch die Bahn haben sie dadurch überrumpelt gefühlt.


Das ist allerdings richtig, in der Ferienzeit wäre ein etwas größerer Vorlauf durchaus angebracht gewesen. Aber auch hier, ein Streik der nicht wehtut erzielt keine Wirkung. Es ist halt schade, dass viele Betroffene auf die Streikenden losgehen, statt der Bahn nahezulegen, die Ursache für den Streik zu bekämpfen - die Arbeitsbedingungen.

Klar dass der CDUler das mit dem hämischen Smiley belegen muss.
Was bleibt auch anders übrig wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Pofalla aus dem Kanzleramt direkt in den Vorstand der DB AG gehüpft ist. Der Arbeitskampf der GDL ist auch Ergebnis Jahrelanger Schwarzer Mobilitätspolitik.


----------



## seahawk (13. August 2021)

Ein Streik muss maximalen Schaden anrichten. Nur so erreicht man den nötigen Druck. Und hinsichtlich der Löhne, sollte sich das Gehalt der Lokführer an Piloten bei der Lufthansa orientieren.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Geht es bei dem Streik eigentlich nur um Lokführer oder auch noch um anderes Bahnpersonal?


----------



## Don-71 (13. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Streik muss maximalen Schaden anrichten. Nur so erreicht man den nötigen Druck. *Und hinsichtlich der Löhne, sollte sich das Gehalt der Lokführer an Piloten bei der Lufthansa orientieren.*


Sorry aber das ist so unterirdischer Schwachsinn, das gibt es gar nicht!
Man kann diese beiden Berufe wirklich nicht vergleichen und schon gar nicht die Ausbildung dazu.
Als Pilot ausgebildet zu werden, ist* wesentlich* komplexer als Lokführer, genauso wie den Beruf auszuüben und ein Flugzeug zu fliegen oder eine Lokomotive mit einem Zug zu führen.
Das ist so ähnlich als einen Auto- oder Brumifahrer mit einem Piloten gleichzusetzen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Geht es bei dem Streik eigentlich nur um Lokführer oder auch um anderes Bahnpersonal?


Da die GDL hauptsächlich Lokführer vertritt, geht es hauptsächlich um diese Berufsgruppe.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so ähnlich als einen Auto- oder Brumifahrer mit einem Piloten gleichzusetzen.


Ein Zug ist schon komplexer als ein Auto und Fehler haben größere Folgen.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

Also Verantwortung haben Pilot und Zugführer wohl gleichermaßen. Wenn da was passiert, dann mit Gefahr für Leib und Leben der Fahrgäste.
Aber ich schätze auch das die Ausbildung zum Piloten komplexer und auch teurer ist.


----------



## Don-71 (13. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Zug ist schon komplexer als ein Auto und Fehler haben größere Folgen.


Sicherlich, es gibt aber einen Haufen Berufe mit großer Verantwortung.
Allerdings gibt es Unterschiede in der Komplexität der Ausübung und ein Flugzeug fliegen zu können ist wesentlich komplexer mit allem drum und drann, als einen Zug zu führen, der in einem starren System unterwegs ist, das durch Signale geleitet und organisiert wird.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich schätze auch das die *Ausbildung *zum Piloten komplexer und auch* teurer ist*.


Das ist ein Unterschied zwischen Galaxien.
Die Bundesbahn sucht händeringend Lokführer zur Ausbildung auch Quereinsteiger (voraussetzung ist eine abgeschlossene Berufausbildung) und die Ausbildung dauert 6-8 Monate und man verdient dabei irgendetwas um die 1500€, danach ist das Einstiegsgehalt ca 2700€.
Keine Fluggesellschaft zahlt heute mehr eine Pilotenausbildung, sondern *einige *wenige stellen nur die Infrastruktur und sehr zinsgünstige Kredite zur Verfügung, ansonsten muss man sich privat ausbilden lassen. Jeder "Pilot" ist nach seiner dreijährigen Ausbildung mit ca 80000-100000€ verschuldet und startet damit in den Beruf.
Dazu kommt das jeder Pilot, um seine Lizenz aufrechtzuerhalten, jedes Jahr eine gewisse Anzahl von Flugstunden absolvieren muss, sonst ist die Lizenz weg und muss mit teueren Flugstunden wieder aufgefrischt werden, Lokführer erhalten einen EU Führerschein, der wie beim Brumifahrer gültig ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Streik muss maximalen Schaden anrichten. Nur so erreicht man den nötigen Druck. Und hinsichtlich der Löhne, sollte sich das Gehalt der Lokführer an Piloten bei der Lufthansa orientieren.


Und der Schaden entsteht am eigenen Unternehmen, welches dann noch schlechter dasteht und sich direkt auf Mitarbeiter auswirkt.
Aber das sind halt die dämlichen Ideen von Gewerkschaften. Man will nicht einsehen, dass eine Harmonie zw. Arbeitgeber und -nehmer für beide besser ist.


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar dass der CDUler das mit dem hämischen Smiley belegen muss.
> Was bleibt auch anders übrig wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Pofalla aus dem Kanzleramt direkt in den Vorstand der DB AG gehüpft ist. Der Arbeitskampf der GDL ist auch Ergebnis Jahrelanger Schwarzer Mobilitätspolitik.


Klar sein ganzes Leben sein Gehalt vom Steuerzahler bezogen, niemals mit seiner Leistung und seinem Verdienst echter Marktkonkurrenz ausgesetzt gewesen und wahrscheinlich weder eine funktionierende Firma von Innen gesehen, noch jemals für eine gearbeitet, aber eine dicke Lippe riskieren und sich in Sachen Arbeitskampf zum Experten aufschwingen.
Man kann nur absolut froh sein, das die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Arbeitnehmer sowie Arbeitgeber, quer durch die Bank vom Kleinunternehmen, über den Mittelstand, bis zum Großunternehmen, an einer fruchtbaren Zusammenarbeit interessiert sind, sonst wäre der momentane Wohlstand wohl nicht erschaffen worden.
Denn Beamte oder Angestellte im Öffentlichen Dienst haben ihn nicht erarbeitet, jedenfalss nicht wirklich signifikant.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sicherlich, es gibt aber einen Haufen Berufe mit großer Verantwortung.


Du sollst nur nicht zu sehr simplifizieren... 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bundesbahn


Guten Morgen 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Keine Fluggesellschaft zahlt heute mehr eine Pilotenausbildung


Nur Y Tours^^


Don-71 schrieb:


> Denn Beamte oder Angestellte im Öffentlichen Dienst haben in nicht erarbeitet, jedenfalss nicht wirklich signifikant.


Nenne mir einen Staat mit wirtschaftlichen Erfolg ohne zuverlässigen Staatsapperat. 
Du machst es dir wie immer viel zu einfach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geht es bei dem Streik eigentlich nur um Lokführer oder auch noch um anderes Bahnpersonal?



Praktisch nur um die Lokführer und auch nur die bei der DB. Die große Masse der Bahnbediensteten ist bei der EVG, die weitaus zivilisiertere Tarifverhandlungen führt, und wird von der GDL weder berücksichtigt noch wäre das rechtlich möglich, da die GDL nur die wenigen Betriebsteile mit GDL-Mitglieder-Mehrheit einen Tarifvertrag aushandeln darf.

Deswegen kommen diese Streiks ja so extrem schlecht an: 90000 Hansel, die ohnehin schon relativ gut verdienen, stellen sich hin und verlangen noch viel, viel mehr und wenn sie das nicht bekommen, nehmen sie es sich heraus, Millionen von Menschen in Deutschland Schaden zuzufügen. Klar, letztere davon nicht so wirklich begeistert sind. Mit Ausnahme von Cockpit, deren Mitglieder halt noch einmal viel besser verdienen, dürfte es keine Gewerkschaft in Deutschland geben, die derart wenig Respekt genießt, wie die GDL.




RyzA schrieb:


> Also Verantwortung haben Pilot und Zugführer wohl gleichermaßen. Wenn da was passiert, dann mit Gefahr für Leib und Leben der Fahrgäste.



Ich finde den Ausdruck "Verantwortung" für etwas, dass im Falle eines Fehlers für den "Verantwortungtragenden" _edit: keine weiteren Folgen hat_ irgendwie immer komplett fehl am Platze. Egal ob Pilot oder Lokführer: Wenn die ********************* bauen, dann folgt daraus vor allem und zu allererst Gefahr für Leib und Leben des Piloten oder Lokführers. Das sollte eigentlich Motivation genug sein, egal ob da ein Güterzug/Frachtflug oder 300 Passagiere hinten dran hängen, und unterscheidet sie nicht von einem Fassadenputzer, LKW-Fahrer oder Gerüstbauer. Nur das ein Lokführer von den genannten mit Abstand die wenigsten Möglichkeiten hat, Fehler zu machen, weil seine Handlungsmöglichkeiten auf die Geschwindigkeitswahl beschränkt sind. Umgekehrt verdient er aber schon jetzt schon am zweitmeisten der genannten Berufe; berücksichtig man Schulden und Corona-Krise Piloten, aktuell sogar am meisten. Aber "viel" ist vielen halt nicht genug.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich finde den Ausdruck "Verantwortung" für etwas, dass im Falle eines Fehlers für den "Verantwortungtragenden" irgendwie immer komplett fehl am Platze. Egal ob Pilot oder Lokführer: Wenn die ********************* bauen, dann folgt daraus vor allem und zu allererst Gefahr für Leib und Leben des Piloten oder Lokführers. Das sollte eigentlich Motivation genug sein, egal ob da ein Güterzug/Frachtflug oder 300 Passagiere hinten dran hängen, und unterscheidet sie nicht von einem Fassadenputzer, LKW-Fahrer oder Gerüstbauer. Nur das ein Lokführer von den genannten mit Abstand die wenigsten Möglichkeiten hat, Fehler zu machen, weil seine Handlungsmöglichkeiten auf die Geschwindigkeitswahl beschränkt sind. Umgekehrt verdient er aber schon jetzt schon am zweitmeisten der genannten Berufe; berücksichtig man Schulden und Corona-Krise Piloten, aktuell sogar am meisten. Aber "viel" ist vielen halt nicht genug.


Ich finde das Wort "Verantwortung" gar nicht Fehl  am Platz. Und meinte auch speziell Personenbeförderungen.
Da passen die von dir genannten LKW-Fahrer, Fassadenputzer und Gerüstbauer nicht mit rein. Wobei, wenn letztere Mist bauen, könnte vielleicht das Gerüst (mit Personen) zusammenstürzen. 
Verantwortung für/über Menschen hat für mich immer einen höheren Stellenwert als Verantwortung für Sachgüter.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar sein ganzes Leben sein Gehalt vom Steuerzahler bezogen, niemals mit seiner Leistung und seinem Verdienst echter Marktkonkurrenz ausgesetzt gewesen und wahrscheinlich weder eine funktionierende Firma von Innen gesehen, noch jemals für eine gearbeitet, aber eine dicke Lippe riskieren und sich in Sachen Arbeitskampf zum Experten aufschwingen.


Keine Ahnung wen du damit meinst, mich sicherlich nicht, schließlich bin ich seit Jahren in der freien Wirtschaft unterwegs. Wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann schmeißt der Don eben mit Dreck, in der Hoffnung es bleibt etwas kleben.
Übrigens muss man auch kein Arbeiter sein um die Missstände des aktuellen Systems zu erkennen, ein gewisses Mindestmaß an Intellekt reicht da aus. Das nennt sich auf Empathie, also die Bereitschaft und Fähigkeit, sich in die Einstellungen anderer Menschen einzufühlen. 





Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann nur absolut froh sein, das die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Arbeitnehmer sowie Arbeitgeber, quer durch die Bank vom Kleinunternehmen, über den Mittelstand, bis zum Großunternehmen, an einer fruchtbaren Zusammenarbeit interessiert sind, sonst wäre der momentane Wohlstand wohl nicht erschaffen worden.


Du musst das anders schreiben: Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Arbeitnehmer ist so verängstigt davor sozial abzurutschen, oder in Altersarmut zu fallen, dass es kein Auflehnen gegen gerade noch so erträgliche Arbeitsbedigungen gibt. 
Der momentane Wohlstand basiert auch auf einem großen Anteil an Niedriglöhnern, bzw. auf der Ausbeutung von Arbeitskräften - die ja mittlerweile teilweise durch Gerichtsbeschluss unterbunden wurde, siehe Urteil zur Bezahlung von Pflegekräften aus dem Ausland.
Und genau da kommt der GDL Arbeitskampf ins Spiel, hier ist eine Gewerkschaft so organisiert, dass es tatsächlich mal zu einem Arbeitskampf kommt, weil diesen Menschen es nicht reicht ein Lob zu bekommen für die "fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit" und sie dann hinterher die Scherben ihres Lebens aufkehren können und nach erhaltenem Lob wieder vergessen werden.

Der Absatz von Dir ist zutiefst widerliches "Ich weiß gar nicht was alle wollen, wir haben doch für Pflegekräfte in 2020 geklatscht... wers nicht mitmacht ist nicht an einer fruchtbaren Zusammenarbeit interessiert".




Don-71 schrieb:


> Denn Beamte oder Angestellte im Öffentlichen Dienst haben ihn nicht erarbeitet, jedenfalss nicht wirklich signifikant.


Und warum profitieren diese dann deutlich mehr als Arbeiter davon?
https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...rueher-a-d0fc7f06-0002-0001-0000-000178784912 Sitzt leider hinter einer Paywall. DAS ist ja gerade das Perfide. Beamte erarbeiten den Wohlstand nicht, profitieren aber davon während diejenigen die sich krumm und buckelig schaffen nichts davon haben. Hallo Don, aufwachen, dass ist exakt das was die Linke seit Jahrzehnten predigt und die CDU partout nicht ändern will.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2021)

https://www.golem.de/news/fabrikbesuch-in-gruenheide-laschet-bringt-musk-zum-lachen-2108-158893.html
Wenn Laschet Kanzler wird lachen definitiv noch mehr Ausländer...



> Laschet verwies darauf, dass die aktuell gültigen Vorschriften in der Zeit vor dem Pariser Klimaabkommen entstanden seien. _"Aber *wenn* die Lage so ernst ist, wie der Weltklimarat sagt, dann müssen wir beschleunigen"_, sagte der Kanzlerkandidat.


Das ist so bezeichnend. Alleine dieses eine Wort ist doch absolute Relativierung und noch schlimmer als hätte
er es vorher nicht gewusst.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> https://www.golem.de/news/fabrikbesuch-in-gruenheide-laschet-bringt-musk-zum-lachen-2108-158893.html
> Wenn Laschet Kanzler wird lachen definitiv noch mehr Ausländer...
> 
> 
> ...



Moment, reden wir immer noch "ich lass mir doch nicht von Virologen (bzw. Wissenschaftlern) sagen was ich zu tun habe " Laschet? @Sparanus Wurd hier während meines Urlaubs eigentlich die CDU Sicherheitslücke & die Anzeige gegen die Dame die diese entdeckt hat thematisiert?


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> die Ursache für den Streik zu bekämpfen - die Arbeitsbedingungen.


Nochmal die Frage: Was fordert die GDL denn an Änderungen der Arbeitsbedingungen?
"Schneller wieder streiken dürfen", und das ist der einzige Punkt in dem sich Bahn und GDL laut Tagesschau und Co nicht einig sind, sind doch keine besseren Arbeitsbedingungen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wurd hier während meines Urlaubs eigentlich die CDU Sicherheitslücke & die Anzeige gegen die Dame die diese entdeckt hat thematisiert?


Jap und Don ist inzwischen soweit gar nicht zu wählen anstatt Laschet zu wählen.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage: Was fordert die GDL denn an Änderungen der Arbeitsbedingungen?
> "Schneller wieder streiken dürfen", und das ist der einzige Punkt in dem sich Bahn und GDL laut Tagesschau und Co nicht einig sind, sind doch keine besseren Arbeitsbedingungen.


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein Intellekt reicht nicht mal soweit, dass er Lokführer von Pflegekräften unterscheiden kann!



Mein Intellekt ist groß genug um zu erkennen, dass dieselben Muster bestehen.
Angeblich Systemrelevante Berufe werden vertröstet statt strukturelle Änderungen zur Verbesserung der Arbeitsbedingungen durchzuführen.
Lokführer sind allen scheißegal, außer sie streiken, dann haben Sie auf einmal Verantwortung für Menschenleben und sind systemrelevant.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Komisch das die Beamten zu überwiegenden Mehrzahl Grün und Rot wählen.





			https://www.bundestag.de/resource/blob/272928/2bca1c3521f6d1ee3bc7b07f648deda5/Kapitel_01_11_Stimmabgabe_nach_Beruf_und_Konfession__Zweitstimme_-pdf-data.pdf
		


Im Wahljahr 2017 haben Beamte zu
35% CDU gewählt
21% SPD
12% Grüne
D.h. weniger Beamte haben SPD & Grün zusammen gewählt, als die CDU.
Was nicht verwunderlich ist, denn:








						Bundestagswahl: Beamte sind Merkel-Fans
					

Eine Umfrage unter Beamten und Beschäftigten im öffentlichen Dienst zeigt: Die Union liegt in der Gunst der Staatsdiener weit vorn. Auch weil diese der CDU/CSU am ehesten zutrauen, sich für ihre Belange einzusetzen.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				







Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Niedriglohnsektor beträgt deutlich unter 20%, aber mit Zahlen hast du es nicht so,


Hmm








						Arbeit: Fast jeder fünfte Vollbeschäftigte mit Niedriglohn
					

Fast 20 Prozent aller Menschen in Deutschland arbeiten zu Niedriglöhnen. Besonders stark betroffen: Friseurinnen und Friseure.




					www.zdf.de
				



Also was nu, ist fast jeder fünfte im Niedriglohnsektor, was 20% bedeutet, oder sind wir deutlich! unter 20%?
2018 waren es ÜBER 21% https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/A...taet-Arbeit/Dimension-2/niedriglohnquote.html




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum mitschreiben und zur Erinnerung, von den lezten 16 Jahren Regierung, saß 12 Jahre die SPD mit in der Regierung. Oder noch besser von den letzten 23 Jahren, waren 19 Jahre SPD Regierungsbeteiligung.


Ist richtig. Als Juniorpartner, mit zu keinem Zeitpunkt Kontrolle über das Verkehrsministerium. Und wie Schwarzer Klüngel da aussieht?
So: https://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell...ilt-fernstrassen-in-der-heimat-a-1302320.html

@Don-71 
Da bleibt wider nur der hämische Smiley wenn man erkennt, dass all die "Argumente" einfach nur haltlose Behauptungen ohne Substanz waren.
Bin ich sonst nur von Whispercat gewohnt.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Angeblich Systemrelevante Berufe werden vertröstet statt strukturelle Änderungen zur Verbesserung der Arbeitsbedingungen durchzuführen.


Und zum zigtausendsten Mal: Was fordert die GDL denn zur Verbesserung der Arbeitsbedingungen?


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und zum zigtausendsten Mal: Was fordert die GDL denn zur Verbesserung der Arbeitsbedingungen?


Gar nichts!
Er kann es nicht beantworten.
Ich habe das schon auf der letzten Seite gegenüber gestellt, welche Forderungen und welche Angebote es gibt und wie du, die Tagesschau und andere es richtig analysiert haben, geht es nur um die Laufzeit des Tarifvertrages, anscheinend hat sich unser hoffgang, damit nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage: Was fordert die GDL denn an Änderungen der Arbeitsbedingungen?







__





						Aktuell-2021: FAQ zum Tarifkonflikt, zu Arbeitskampfmaßnahmen und zum Tarifeinheitsgesetz - aktualisiert
					

Auf dieser Seite beantwortet die GDL häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ) zum Tarifkonflikt, zu Arbeitskampfmaßnahmen und zu Fragen rund um die Anwendung des Tarifeinheitsgesetzes (TEG) bei der DB AG.



					www.gdl.de
				



u.a. Angleichung der Arbeitszeit im Tarifgebiet Ost an das Tarifgebiet West,  Arbeitszeit und Ruhetagsplanung, ...


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und zum zigtausendsten Mal: Was fordert die GDL denn zur Verbesserung der Arbeitsbedingungen?







__





						Aktuell-2021: Tarifforderungen an die Deutsche Bahn: Eisenbahn-Flächentarifvertrag für das gesamte direkte Personal
					

Die Gewerkschaft Deutscher Lokomotivführer (GDL) hat heute der Deutschen Bahn ihre Forderungen zu den Tarifverhandlungen 2021 zugesendet. Sie fordert für das gesamte direkte Personal einen Eisenbahn-Flächentarifvertrag (EFTV) mit einer Entgelterhöhung um 4,8 Prozent zum 1. März 2021 sowie eine...



					www.gdl.de
				





> In den Haustarifverträgen werden unternehmensspezifische Regelungen geschlossen, wie besondere Zulagen, Regelungen zur Arbeitszeit, zum Urlaub oder zur Qualifizierung von Arbeitnehmern. So fordert die GDL bei der DB beispielsweise die Einführung von Zulagen aufgrund der hohen Lebenshaltungskosten in Ballungsräumen.



Im Grunde sind das auch bessere Löhne. Wird ein Job besser bezahlt, ist das ein höherer Anreiz diesen auszuüben.
Nennt sich Effizienzlohntheorie und wird relativ am Anfang in der Arbeitsmarkttheorie im VWL Studium vermittelt.

@Don-71
Klar kann ich das beantworten, wo ist das Problem?
Komm du lieber mal mit deinen Behauptungen klar die nicht der Realität entsprechen anstatt immer anderen vorzuwerfen, sie hätten keine Ahnung von der Thematik.


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Bin ich sonst nur von Whispercat gewohnt.


Bei ihm wäre mir aber neu, dass er Arbeitnehmer und Gewerkschaften beschimpft, die ihr grundgesetzlich garantiertes Streikrecht ausüben.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo genau? Punkt 1.3 behandelt das schon wieder nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo genau? Punkt 1.3 behandelt das schon wieder nicht.


Ja, weils in 1.4 steht...



> Zum einen verschweigt der Arbeitgeber aber bewusst, dass auch der TVöD-Abschluss weitere Komponenten beinhaltet, die über die allgemeinen Entgelterhöhungen hinausgehen, wie etwa eine Zulage im öffentlichen Gesundheitsdienst, die Angleichung der Arbeitszeit im Tarifgebiet Ost oder aber auch die Entgeltumwandlung für eBikes. Zum anderen will er auch die Weiterführung bestehender Regelungen der GDL in Rechnung stellen, wie etwa den von ihm gekündigten Zusatzversorgungs-Tarifvertrag. Die DB will die daraus resultierenden Kleinstrenten einfrieren, beziehungsweise nicht mehr zur Anwendung bringen. Die GDL will dies für alle Beschäftigten fortführen und lässt sich das nicht als Forderungsvolumen anrechnen, denn schließlich wurde im öffentlichen Dienst auch nicht die Zusatzversorgung gekündigt und dann neu abgeschlossen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, weils in 1.4 steht...


Da steht dass ein anderer Abschluss sowas beinhaltet, aber nicht dass man es selbst fordert.


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Jain.
Im TVöD steht die Anpassung  der Arbeitszeit im Tarifgebiet Ost auf das Westniveau von 39 Stunden erfolgt in zwei Schritten in 2022 und in 2023. Die GDL fordert das aber auch für jene Berufe bei der Bahn, die nicht nach TVöD bezahlt werden. Deswegen ja auch Eisenbahn-Flächentarifvertrag für das gesamte direkte Personal.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2021)

Ich lese da nur ein ein "der TVöD ist auch teuer weil..."


----------



## hoffgang (14. August 2021)

Mehr steht DA ja auch nicht.
Aber wenn du z.b. auf meine Quelle gehst, dann steht da:


> So muss beispielsweise bei DB Sicherheit und DB Fahrwegservice die Referenz-Wochenarbeitszeit von 41 auf 38 Stunden verringert werden – was beim Zugpersonal schon lange erfolgt ist. Die Einstufung des Entgelts muss ebenfalls auf Basis der Berufserfahrung erfolgen.



Erneut, das Stichwort lautet:

Eisenbahn-Flächentarifvertrag für das* gesamte direkte Personal*.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist halt das üble, wenn man auf "Fake-News" hereinfällt!
> Der Haushaltsausschuss hat schon im April sämtliche Bonuszahlungen gestrichen.
> 
> 
> ...


Immer schön ruhig mit den "Fake-News"-Pferden. Dass die Boni nicht ausgezahlt werden sollen, liegt eben nicht an am DB-Vorstand, sondern am Haushaltsausschuss des Bundestages. Steht sogar in deiner eigenen Quelle so. Also gaaaaanz vorsichtig mit den polternden Vorwürfen und Anschuldigungen...


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

Diese Frau finde ich sehr  symphatisch: Serap Güler. Nur leider ist sie in der falschen Partei. 
Staatssekräterin im Land NRW. Es wird gemunkelt das wenn Laschet Kanzler wird sie Staatsministerin.

Wäre es vorstellbar das irgendwann auch mal eine türkischstämmige oder ein türkischstämmiger Politiker Bundeskanzler wird? Für mich ist das in meiner Vorstellung nicht auszuschließen.
Cem Özdemir war ja auch schon Vorsitzender der Grünen. Und ich finde ihn eigentlich sehr vernünftig.
Also ich hätte damit keine Probleme. Das gilt übrigens auch für andere Ethnien.


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2021)

Wobei du da auch Amira Mohamed Ali als Fraktionsvorsitzende der Linken nehmen kannst.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

Insa-Umfrage: SPD überholt die Grünen in der Wählergunst

Nur die AfD mit 11% ist mir ein Dorn im Auge. Die dürfte nicht mal 5% kriegen.
Beschämend das es so eine Partei überhaupt in den Bundestag schafft.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

Ich liebe Extra3 also wer jetzt noch meint, dass es dem Weselsky nicht um sich selbst geht ist nicht ernst zu nehmen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG1ydqjkb3s:103

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jaja man muss die Situation der Bahn nicht noch verschärfen jaja...


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2021)

Kaum wird es mit Streik und Arbeitskampf mal ernst, schwenkt der Herz-Jesu-Marxist sein Fähnchen wieder stramm für die Seite der Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

Der Arbeitgeber sind wir alle, der Staat ist der Eigentümer.

Aber interessant, dass du gar nichts zu dieser Heuchelei von Weselsky zu sagen hast.
Ich meine wenn es 2018 falsch war zu Streiken was ist dann jetzt mit Milliarden Verluste durch Corona?

Btw
Don hat sich löschen lassen? Wtf?


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Don hat sich löschen lassen? Wtf?


Da kann wohl einer mit Gegenwind nicht umgehen. Aber austeilen und persönlich werden konnte er immer ganz gut.

Topic: Ich finde das Recht zu streiken und dessen Anspruchnahme generell ok und wichtig. Aber es sollte auch auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit geachtet werden. Und rechtzeitig angekündigt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2021)

Durchgestrichene User sind gesperrt, nicht gelöscht. Und Gründe eine Sache zwischen User und Moderation.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Durchgestrichene User sind gesperrt, nicht gelöscht.


War wohl zu einfach wie früher Geperrt hinzuschreiben oder?   

 Aber interessant, dass man Geperrte nicht mehr mit einem "@" verlinken kann.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2021)

Apropos gelöscht oder gesperrt: Was ist eigentlich mit der alten Frau passiert?



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das Recht zu streiken und dessen Anspruchnahme generell ok. Aber es sollte auch auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit geachtet werden. Und rechtzeitig angekündigt.


Es gibt kaum ein Land in Europa, in dem weniger gestreikt wird als in Deutschland. Wird doch mal gestreikt und ist es ein Streik der auch von der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen wird, so kommt von bekannter Seite jedesmal der Vorwurf, dass ja unbedingt auf die Verhältnismässigkeit geachtet werden soll (also gar nicht streiken, sondern sich wie ein Tanzbär vom Lehnsherren vorführen lassen) oder man holt gleich ganz weit aus und wirft einen politischen Streik vor.
Und auch wenn aus 2014 und 2015:




__





						Der Zug in die Normalität
					

Peter Nowak: Nach dem Ende des GDL-Streiks




					jungle.world
				







__





						Entgrenzter Kampf dem Arbeitskampf
					

Elmar Wigand: Streikrecht und Streikkultur




					jungle.world
				





> [...]
> Doch jene DGB-Mitglieder, die sich angesichts vehementer Angriffe auf ihre frechen berufsständischen Konkurrenten vielleicht klammheimlich ins Fäustchen lachen, sollten sich näher mit der Geschichte der Zerschlagung der US-amerikanischen Flugverkehrsgewerkschaft Professional Air Traffic Controllers Organization (Patco, Mitglied der AFL-CIO) durch die Reagan-Administration im Jahr 1981 beschäftigen. Damals wurde aus einem Streik im Flugverkehr ein nationaler Notstand konstruiert, Militär und FBI wurden hinzugezogen, 90 Prozent der Streikenden nach einem kurzen Ultimatum gefeuert und lebenslang auf schwarze Listen gesetzt, die Gewerkschaft wurde vollständig zerschlagen. Es war der Beginn des dramatischen Niedergangs der US-Gewerkschaftsbewegung.[...]


Auch heute noch passend und zutreffend.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

@Poulton : Das mag ja alles stimmen. Dennoch ist der Zeitpunkt und die Kurzfristigkeit in der der Bahnstreik jetzt vorgenommen wurde unangebracht.


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber interessant, dass du gar nichts zu dieser Heuchelei von Weselsky zu sagen hast.
> Ich meine wenn es 2018 falsch war zu Streiken was ist dann jetzt mit Milliarden Verluste durch Corona?



Das Weselsky vor allem Weselsky im Blick hat ist bekannt - wenn dabei aber auch Verbesserungen für die Gewerkschafter bei rausspringen, dann ist das unterm Strich besser als bei anderen Ich bezogenen Personen des öffentlichen Lebens.

Und zu sagen "es war falsch zu streiken".
Wann ist bitte der richtige Zeitpunkt dafür? Im Urlaubszeitraum? Och noe, die armen Urlauber. Nicht in den Ferien? Och noe, die ganzen Pendler. Mitten in Corona - also dann, wenn gerade diejenigen den Laden am laufen halten die jetzt ein Mehr fordern? Und solange Führungskräfte auf Boni bestehen seh ich irgendwie kein Problem wenn andere auch Forderungen stellen: https://bahnblogstelle.net/2021/04/...ergesellschaften-halten-an-bonuszahlung-fest/
Solidarität ist keine Einbahnstraße

Ich sags nochmal, siehe Pflegekräfte. 2020 ein Riesen Thema, jetzt kräht kein Hahn mehr danach, Verbesserungen gabs keine, aber, aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn - können sich ja Videos vom Balkonklatschen anschauen.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch ist der Zeitpunkt und die Kurzfristigkeit in der der Bahnstreik jetzt vorgenommen wurde unangebracht.


Wann ist es dem Herrn denn Recht das gestreikt wird? Am Sankt Nimmerleinstag wenn die Böcke lammen?


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wann ist es dem Herrn denn Recht das gestreikt wird? Am Sankt Nimmerleinstag wenn die Böcke lammen?


Schwierig. Recht machen kann man es wohl keinen. 

Aber man hätte doch zumindest schon eher den Streik ankündigen können.


----------



## Eckism (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Poulton : Das mag ja alles stimmen. Dennoch ist der Zeitpunkt und die Kurzfristigkeit in der der Bahnstreik jetzt vorgenommen wurde unangebracht.


Das ist ja der Sinn eines Streiks...
Wenn man nur streiken darf/sollte, wenn es jedem Recht ist, braucht man das Wort eigentlich auch gar nicht mehr.
Um so unangenehmer ein Streik für die "Nichtstreikenden" ist, umso höher ist der Druck auf die Arbeitgeber, kleinbei zu geben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Weselsky vor allem Weselsky im Blick hat ist bekannt - wenn dabei aber auch Verbesserungen für die Gewerkschafter bei rausspringen, dann ist das unterm Strich besser als bei anderen Ich bezogenen Personen des öffentlichen Lebens.


Frage an dich:
Wer handelt bessere Deals aus, jemand dem seine Mitglieder am Herzen liegen oder ein absoluter Egomane.
Es gab auch Menschen die von "America First" profitiert haben.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und zu sagen "es war falsch zu streiken".


Wie gesagt, das war Weselskys Meinung zum EV G Streik 2018, nicht meine.

Ich will nur sagen, dass dieser Typ der größte Schweinepriester ist den man auf dem Parkett der Gewerkschaften sieht.


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Frage an dich:
> Wer handelt bessere Deals aus, jemand dem seine Mitglieder am Herzen liegen oder ein absoluter Egomane.


Gegenfrage, wer handelt denn in Deutschland überhaupt Deals im Sinne der Arbeitnehmer aus?
Weselsky ist Reizfigur, das steht außer Frage. Man muss jedoch über einen Streik im Ganzen urteilen und nicht sagen, nur weil der an der Spitze ne Arschgeige ist, sei das Ganze darunter illegitim.









						Bahnstreik: Claus Weselsky und sein gefährliches Machtspiel
					

Claus Weselsky und die Lokführergewerkschaft GDL streiken mal wieder für einen neuen Tarifvertrag. Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Doch weil es für sie um mehr geht als um höhere Löhne, schaden sie sich damit am Ende selbst.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das ist schon länger Thema und für die GDL ein Problem, bzw. ein strukturelles Problem in allen Betrieben in denen es verschiedene Gewerkschaften gibt und diese Motivation der GDL ist auch bekannt. Das macht es jedoch nicht zwangsläufig falsch dagegen vorzugehen. 

Ist wie G20 in Hamburg, weil randaliert wurde haben viele das zum Anlass genommen die (berechtigte) Kritik die im Rahmen von G20 außerhalb der Krawalle geäußert wurde entweder zu ignorieren oder zu verwerfen, weil eh alles nur Krawallmacher.
Die Aufregung über den Bahnstreik ist viel größer als das Ereignis eigentlich zulassen würde, auch weil es hier am Ende um Grundsatzentscheidungen geht. Hier wäre längst mal eine dringende Debatte darüber fällig wie wir zukünftig arbeiten wollen und wie wir Arbeitnehmerrechte schützen. Dass die GDL Führung daneben noch eigene Ziele verfolgt ist richtig.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, wer handelt denn in Deutschland überhaupt Deals im Sinne der Arbeitnehmer aus?


Vielleicht die Gewerkschaft welche die Majorität vertritt? 
Es gab ja schon Streiks von EVG ohne GDL.


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

Das stimmt.
Nur wird eben der Tarifvertrag umgesetzt, der mit der größeren Gewerkschaft verhandelt wird.
Das wird keinem in der GDL passen, weder dem Weselsky, noch den GDL Mitgliedern.

Wie der Spiegel Artikel schließt, kann schiefgehen und auch langfristig zum Ende der GDL führen. In jedem Fall wirds ein Beispiel für andere Gewerkschaften, die vor ähnlichen Herausforderungen stehen.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Gewerkschaft welche die Majorität vertritt?


Nicht noch mehr von dem unsäglichen Tarifeinheitsgesetz, welches bestimmte Problem erst so richtig verschärft hat und wo die SPD mal wieder gezeigt hat, dass sie eine Verräterpartei, mindestens jedoch eine Schönwetterpartei, ist. Ebenso war und ist ein nicht geringer Teil des DGB sich nicht zu blöd, dafür auch noch mit den Interessenverbänden des Kapitals Händchen zu halten. Da bekommt man doch den Eindruck, dass die hohen DGB-Funktionäre den Arbeitgebern näher stehen als denen, die sie eigentlich vertreten sollen. Gab in den vergangen Jahrzehnten ja Beispiele hochrangiger Seitenwechsler.

https://www.nd-aktuell.de/artikel/1155502.gdl-streik-solidaritaet-mit-der-gdl-was-sonst.html



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur wird eben der Tarifvertrag umgesetzt, der mit der größeren Gewerkschaft verhandelt wird.


Im jeweiligen Unternehmen. Die DB besteht aus, müsste irgendwas im mittleren bis oberen zweistelligen Bereich sein, Unternehmen, mit ihren eigenen Fürsten und Wasserkopf an der Spitze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das Wort "Verantwortung" gar nicht Fehl  am Platz.



Irgendwie fehlte in meinem Post ein Halbsatz, habe ihn zur besseren Verständlichkeit nochmal eingefügt. Die eigentliche Aussage stand aber dank der folgenden Begründung drin: "Verantwortung tragen" setzt voraus, dass die Wahrnehmung der Verantwortung für irgendwas einen zusätzlichen Aufwand erfordert. Krankenschwestern und Ärzte tragen Verantwortungen für Menschenleben. Aber bei einem Piloten oder Lokführer, der den eigenen Arsch rettet, steckt keinerlei Mehrleistung dran, wenn sich hinter seinem Arbeitsplatz Menschen statt Container befinden.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Krankenschwestern und Ärzte tragen Verantwortungen für Menschenleben. Aber bei einem Piloten oder Lokführer, der den eigenen Arsch rettet, steckt keinerlei Mehrleistung dran, wenn sich hinter seinem Arbeitsplatz Menschen statt Container befinden.


Naja, wenn was passiert werden auch Fahrgäste davon meistens betroffen sein. Deswegen mache ich diese Unterscheidung nicht. Und soviel ich weiß können Pilot und Lokführer auch bei Fehlern haftbar gemacht werden.


----------



## hoffgang (15. August 2021)

Nur mal so:
Der Laschet fordert jetzt, Helfer der Bundeswehr aus Afghanistan zu evakuieren:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1426958143800725507

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie lustig, hatte doch die Regierung zusammen mit Stimmen der AfD einen Antrag der Grünen über GENAU DAS noch im Juni abgelehnt. Hey, wieso hackst du dann auf dem armen Armin rum?

Deswegen:








						Afghanistan
					

Afghanistan




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Weil Laschet immer nur sein Fähnchen in den Wind hält wie es gerade passt, immer das sagt von dem er denkt, dass es die Mehrheit hören will, sich dabei niemals auf einen stringenten Kurs festlegt, sondern bei der nächsten Welle direkt wieder die Richtung wechselt.

Jetzt da Kabul gefallen ist wird getwittert man müsse sofort handeln.
Als die Provinzhauptstädte wie Dominosteine gefallen sind in den letzten Tagen - Funkstille, aber jetzt, da es im Grunde zu spät ist irgendjemand aus den Provinzen noch aus dem Land zu bekommen, jetzt findet man seine humanitäre Seite. 
Oh und wer auf AKK rumhacken will, der soll mal schön die Füße still halten, AKK, hatte bereits im April gefordert, dass Helfer evakuiert werden, tja das geht nicht so einfach, sagt der Innenminister, diese notwendige Verwaltung halt..








						Kritik an hohen Hürden für Aufnahme afghanischer Ortskräfte | DW | 27.06.2021
					

Afghanische Ortskräfte, die beispielsweise für die Bundeswehr gearbeitet haben, müssen weiterhin hohe Hürden für eine Aufnahme in Deutschland überwinden. Kenner der Verhältnisse fordern einen Kurswechsel.




					www.dw.com
				






> Zudem ist unklar, wo die Betroffenen diese Anträge stellen können. Zwar hatte die Bundesregierung bereits im April entsprechende Büros in Masar-i-Scharif und Kabul in Aussicht gestellt. Die aber gebe es bis heute nicht, erklärte die Bundestagsabgeordnete Luise Amtsberg (Bündnis 90/DIE GRÜNEN) in ihrer Erklärung zu dem von den Grünen in den Bundestag eingebrachten Antrag.



Tja doof ne...  
Gut, *jetzt *sagt Seehofer, Visa könnten ja auch im Nachhinein vergeben werden...

Können die beiden Unionsparteien bitte endlich das "Christlich" aus ihrem Namen streichen...


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Können die beiden Unionsparteien bitte endlich das "Christlich" aus ihrem Namen streichen...


Schon alleine wegen der Trennung zwischen Staat und Religion bin ich schon lange dafür. 

Was zu den Grünen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODuJScvXQ_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und CDU und SPD.


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie hat ein Eisenbahner auf Twitter sinngemäß geschrieben?


Meintest du zufällig das hier?








						„Nehme am Bahn-Streik teil“: Lokführer macht seinem Ärger Luft und wehrt sich gegen Beschimpfungen
					

Vor dem Bahnstreik: Einem Lokführer platzt der Kragen. Auf Twitter schreibt er, warum er den Bahnstreik unterstützt - und was er sich von Deutschland wünscht.




					www.merkur.de
				











						Lokführer im Streik: »Niemand möchte den Job machen. Warum bloß!«
					

Für 48 Stunden haben Lokführer und Lokführerinnen die Arbeit niedergelegt. Sie wollen bessere Bedingungen für einen harten Job. In sozialen Netzwerken werden sie massiv kritisiert – und geben Einblick in ihren Arbeitsalltag.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2021)

Dafür, dass keiner den Job machen will hab ich aber erstaunlich viele kennengelernt die das unbedingt machen wollten
und sich freuen, dass sie ihren Körper in dem Job nicht so sehr kaputt machen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjdtlcMdK70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn was passiert werden auch Fahrgäste davon meistens betroffen sein. Deswegen mache ich diese Unterscheidung nicht. Und soviel ich weiß können Pilot und Lokführer auch bei Fehlern haftbar gemacht werden.



Wenn Piloten fehler machen, wegen denen Passagiere zu Schaden kommen, dann können die Piloten nicht haftbar gemacht werden. Sondern bestenfalls beerdigt, in einem ansehnlichen Teil der Fälle nicht mal das. Und das Gleiche gilt auch sehr oft für Lokführer.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Weil Laschet immer nur sein Fähnchen in den Wind hält wie es gerade passt, immer das sagt von dem er denkt, dass es die Mehrheit hören will, sich dabei niemals auf einen stringenten Kurs festlegt, sondern bei der nächsten Welle direkt wieder die Richtung wechselt.



Laschet gilt nicht umsonst als Merkel-nahester Kandidat. Dass er nur das Prinzip vertanden und bei der Umsetzung nicht mal halb so geschickt ist ...  Man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Piloten fehler machen, wegen denen Passagiere zu Schaden kommen, dann können die Piloten nicht haftbar gemacht werden.


Gibt genug Flugunfälle bei denen noch ein ansehnlicher Teil der Passagiere überleben können.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gibt genug Flugunfälle bei denen noch ein ansehnlicher Teil der Passagiere überleben können.


Und die Piloten und Lokführer auch. Wenn es nicht gerade ein Frontalzusammenstoß sondern eine Entgleisung ist.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2021)

Geht jetzt langsam los mit der Wahl. 








						BTW21
					

BTW21




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Wir wählen schon seit Jahren nur noch per Briefwahl. Auch bei den Kommunalwahlen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

Muss man ja auch, bei den Kommunalwahlen in Bayern musste ich 96 (Sechsundneunzig) Kreuze machen und der eine
Wahlzettel war größer als ein Kinoplakat.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2021)

Du weißt aber schon, dass man nicht überall ein Kreuz hinmachen soll, sondern nur an einer Stelle?


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass man nicht überall ein Kreuz hinmachen soll, sondern nur an einer Stelle?


Sparanus ist unparteiisch. Der behandelt alle gleich.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass man nicht überall ein Kreuz hinmachen soll, sondern nur an einer Stelle?


Na die vielen Stimmen kommen durch den Kreistag, man muss nämlich für jeden einzelnen Sitz einen Kandidaten wählen


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Wie steht es um Merkels Rente?

15K im Monat und ein eigenes Büro mit Personal (einschließlich Fahrer). Alles vom Steuerzahler finanziert.


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Wie steht es um Merkels Rente?
> 
> 15K im Monat und ein eigenes Büro mit Personal (einschließlich Fahrer). Alles vom Steuerzahler finanziert.


Wäre sie Nachrichtensprecher bei den öffentlich rechtlichen gewesen, würde sie mehr bekommen.^^


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 15K im Monat und ein eigenes Büro mit Personal (einschließlich Fahrer). Alles vom Steuerzahler finanziert.


Naja besser das als von Gazprom finanziert, andererseits die Frau ist wahrscheinlich Multimillionär.
Aber die Arbeitsplätze in der Kohleindustrie....









						Der Ausbau deutscher Meeres-Windparks steht still
					

In der deutschen Nord- und Ostsee liegt der Ausbau der Offshore-Parks brach. Dabei wird grüner Strom dringend benötigt. Aber etliche deutsche Firmen sind pleite, und viel Knowhow ist abgewandert. Von P. Becker und H. Janssen




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 15K im Monat und ein eigenes Büro mit Personal (einschließlich Fahrer). Alles vom Steuerzahler finanziert.


Ein ehemaliger Bundespräsident ( *hust* Wulff) bekommt mehr.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wäre sie Nachrichtensprecher bei den öffentlich rechtlichen gewesen, würde sie mehr bekommen.^^


Glaube ich nicht. Die kriegen nur ein paar hundert Euro pro Sendung.
Das ist zwar immer noch ein guter Stundenlohn wenn man´s hochrechnet.
Aber im Monat noch lange nicht soviel wie ein Spitzenpolitiker verdient.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Die kriegen nur ein paar hundert Euro pro Sendung.


Jan Hofer hat das doch mal gesagt. Er bekam 300€ pro 20 Uhr Tagesschau. Andere Zeiten sind nicht so hoch dotiert.
´Dann ist das natürlich Brutto. Klar. Man lebt sicher gut, aber eben kein Vergleich zum Bundespräsidenten oder Bundeskanzler.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

Eine Analyse zu Scholz und der SPD: SPD zieht an Grünen vorbei: Kommt am Ende doch noch Kanzler Scholz?


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2021)

Der mehr oder weniger offene Schlagabtausch ohne viel Inhalte in und zwischen CDU und Grünen scheint die Leute so zu nerven dass sie vermehrt eine dritte Lösung suchen. Und wenn da ansonsten Lindner und AfD stehen scheint die SPD halt gar nicht mehr soo schrecklich. Wobei die gelbe Labertasche ja auch etwas gewinnt.


----------



## Eckism (18. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jan Hofer hat das doch mal gesagt. Er bekam 300€ pro 20 Uhr Tagesschau. Andere Zeiten sind nicht so hoch dotiert.
> ´Dann ist das natürlich Brutto. Klar. Man lebt sicher gut, aber eben kein Vergleich zum Bundespräsidenten oder Bundeskanzler.


Es gab auch schon Artikel über Kameraleute bis 8500€ Gehalt im Monat...die machen sich schon alle die Taschen voll...Merkel hat viel mehr Verantwortung und dem Mädel gönn ich das auch. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der mehr oder weniger offene Schlagabtausch ohne viel Inhalte in und zwischen CDU und Grünen scheint die Leute so zu nerven dass sie vermehrt eine dritte Lösung suchen. Und wenn da ansonsten Lindner und AfD stehen scheint die SPD halt gar nicht mehr soo schrecklich. Wobei die gelbe Labertasche ja auch etwas gewinnt.


Eventuell merken die Leute auch langsam, das man sich Geün leisten können muss und Laschet einfach nen normaler alter Mann ist, dem eigentlich gar nix mehr juckt.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon Artikel über Kameraleute bis 8500€ Gehalt im Monat


Die waren aber Fake. Ein Standard Kameramann kriegt 3000€ oder so.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die waren aber Fake. Ein Standard Kameramann kriegt 3000€ oder so.



Beschäftige dich mal mit den Gehaltstabellen im öffentlich rechtlichen. Die liegen offen im Netz.... 
Da geht es nach Gehaltsgruppen!  Da liegen auch Kameramänner, -frauen irgendwo drin.... geht je nach Sender.... durchaus bis 8k€ und darüber hinaus!

Also nix mit Fake....


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

Ich will nicht wissen was Markus Lanz pro Sendung verdient.
Oder Maybrit Illner, Anne Will oder Maischberger. 
Das ist nochmal eine andere Liga.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. August 2021)

@RyzA Auch interessant ist die Frage, wer von diesen Damen und Herren, welche politische Verstrickung in seiner Vita hat....


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @RyzA Auch interessant ist die Frage, wer von diesen Damen und Herren, welche politische Verstrickung in seiner Vita hat....


Eigentlich müssten sie als Journalisten unparteiisch sein.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. August 2021)

@RyzA Zu welchem Ergebnis bist du denn nach kurzer Recherche gelangt?? Ich will da ja nix spoilern...


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @RyzA Zu welchem Ergebnis bist du denn nach kurzer Recherche gelangt?? Ich will da ja nix spoilern...


Ich habe überhaupt nicht recherchiert.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also nix mit Fake....


Es ist ein falsches Narrativ das als normales Gehalt darzustellen.

Mach das doch bei der Bundeswehr, als Soldat bekommst du 15000€ pro Monat.
Ach gilt nur ein paar Leute von über 180.000 Soldaten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. August 2021)

@Sparanus Ich sagte ja "Gehaltstabelle" Da fängt man dann klein an, und "Jahre Berufserfahrung" + "Alter" ergeben dann bei den öffentlichen Stellen die Eingliederung wo man sich in der Gehaltstabelle wiederfindet....

Beim Bund geht das über Dienstgrade in Besoldungsgruppen....

im ÖRR über Funktion z.B. Kameramann/-frau und dann in "Tarifgruppen".... Kameramann/-frau in Tarifgruppe 2 geht dann bis 8.500,- hoch.... das das nicht JEDER am ERSTEN TAG bekommt ist immer klar. 
Ich denke wohl eher das es da eine gewisse normalverteilung über die Tarirfgruppen geben wird. 

Fakt ist aber, die Tarifverträge sehen eben dies so vor Kameramann/-Frau bis ~8500,-€

Google ist da dein Freund!

Der Vergleich "Soldat" hinkt in dem Falle, denn man müsste präzisieren der "Hauptmann"... der "Feldwebel"
Oder aber man sagt der Mitarbeiter im ÖRR geht bis 400.000 p.a. 
Einen konkreten Beruf kann man nicht in einen Vergleich ziehen mit einer Berufsgruppe... oder es ist eben... 
naja, ich führe es nicht weiter aus....


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2021)

Es ist immer noch das falsche Narrativ...

Es gibt Einstiegsgehalt->Laufbahnziel alles darüber ist Leistungsbedingt.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch das falsche Narrativ...
> 
> Es gibt Einstiegsgehalt->Laufbahnziel alles darüber ist Leistungsbedingt.


Ich hab mal recherchiert. Ein guter Kameramann eines Kinofilms kann in der Tat 8000€ oder auch mehr verdienen.
Das ist aber die absolute Oberschicht. Ist genauso wie bei schauspielern. Da gibt es welche, die Top Gagen bekommen, aber die meisten brauchen einen Nebenjob, um über die runden zu kommen.
Ich hab mal eine Gagentabelle der Film Union gefunden. eine Interessengruppe von Fernsehen und Filmschaffende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2021)

Ich denke es war schlicht die Seite gedacht




__





						Die ARD
					

Aktuelle Pressemeldungen, Informationen zur Organisation sowie Fakten über die ARD und ihre Gremien.



					www.ard.de
				



Eine Verteilung wird da aber nicht angegeben, nur min-max.
Wobei ich 100k€ Brutto im Jahr für den/die besten Kameramann/frau der ARD (bzw. Chef eines entsprechenden Teams, Leitungspositionen unterhalb Direktor sind nämlich sonst nicht aufgeschlüsselt) jetzt nicht für vollkommen abgehoben halte.


----------



## seahawk (19. August 2021)

Die Linke hat einen guten Plan Deutschland besser zu machen









						So hilft Wermuttee bei Ungeziefer im Garten und auf dem Balkon - tixio
					

Wermuttee ✓ Allgemein ✓ Wer einen Garten hat oder seinen Balkon gerne in ein blühendes Paradies verwandelt, kennt auch das Problem mit dem Ungeziefer. Im Frühling, wie aus dem




					www.tixio.de


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Unglücklich vereint: Wie fremd sind sich Ost und West?

Lief gestern Abend die Sendung. Katja Kipping und Tino Chrupalla waren zu Gast.
Was der alles von sich gelassen war schon mehr als peinlich.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was der alles von sich gelassen war schon mehr als peinlich.


Meine Mutter meinte letztens Chrupalla war in ihrer Jugend der Typ der in der Disko unangenehm aufgefallen ist  
Aber näher haben die sich auch nicht gekannt.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter meinte letztens Chrupalla war in ihrer Jugend der Typ der in der Disko unangenehm aufgefallen ist
> Aber näher haben die sich auch nicht gekannt.


Reden wir vom selben?
Ich habe mal bei Wikipedia geguckt der ist Jahrgang 75.
Deine Mutter müßte doch deutlich älter sein.  Oder wie alt bist du?


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deine Mutter müßte doch deutlich älter sein. Oder wie alt bist du?


Ich bin Anfang 20 
Also so viel älter ist meine Mutter nicht als er


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin Anfang 20
> Also so viel älter ist meine Mutter nicht als er


Krass. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit du wärst in meinem Alter .


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2021)

Und das wäre wie alt?


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und das wäre wie alt?


Steht in auch meinem Profil: ich bin 45. 

Topic: Die Katar-Connection der Taliban

Es ist eine Schande das Katar nächstes Jahr WM-Gastgeber ist. Nicht nur wegen der Taliban.
Dort sind auch schon viele Gastarbeiter unter unmenschlichen Arbeitsbedingungen gestorben.
Tausende tote Gastarbeiter in Katar


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Steht in auch meinem Profil: ich bin 45.


Ach du heilige, wirke ich wirklich so alt? 

Das wird auch interessant:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach du heilige, wirke ich wirklich so alt?


Ehrlich gesagt dachte ich du wärst sogar noch älter als ich.  


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wird auch interessant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider ein "Plus" Artikel. Kann man nicht vollständig lesen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider ein "Plus" Artikel. Kann man nicht vollständig lesen.


Komisch bei mir nicht

Und zu dem anderen Oh Gott... xD


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Topic: Unsere Wahlunterlagen sind schon heute angekommen für die Briefwahl. Wir sind bereit.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Unsere Wahlunterlagen sind schon heute angekommen für die Briefwahl. Wir sind bereit.


Echt? Ich hab noch nicht mal die Wahlberichtigungskarte bekommen.


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Unsere Wahlunterlagen sind schon heute angekommen für die Briefwahl. Wir sind bereit.


Würde mir nur nichts bringen, weil ich keine Ahnung hab wen ich wählen soll. 

Ich glaube ich warte bis MrWissen2go alle Wahlprogramme der Parteien vorgestellt hat. AFD, FDP und Grüne hat er ja schon mal veröffentlicht. Anschließend befrage ich den Wahl-O-Mat, studiere die Wahlprogramme genauer und entscheide mich dann für die Partei mit dem größten Meme-Potential.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Ich hab noch nicht mal die Wahlberichtigungskarte bekommen.


Ja wirklich. Das ging schnell. 



Painkiller schrieb:


> Würde mir nur nichts bringen, weil ich keine Ahnung hab wen ich wählen soll.


Wir/ich schon. Da brauchen wir auch nicht lange überlegen.

Seitdem ich wahlberechtigt bin, bin ich SPD Wähler. Also seit 27 Jahren.
Meine Frau hat zwischendurch auch mal Links gewählt.
Aber jetzt wieder SPD.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Seitdem ich wahlberechtigt bin, bin ich SPD Wähler. Also seit 27 Jahren.


Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten.


----------



## Mahoy (20. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten.


Wer heute eine kurze Antwort haben möchte, fragt lieber, wer uns noch nicht verraten hat bzw. nicht ganz offenkundig Verrat plant.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2021)

AKK nutzt Afghanistan für den Wahlkampf aus





__





						AKK: Baerbock hat keine Ahnung: Bundeswehrsoldaten in Kabul "mental am Ende" - n-tv.de
					

Bundesverteidigungsministerin Kramp-Karrenbauer gibt der Unionsfraktion einen vertieften Eindruck in die dramatische Lage in Afghanistan. Die CDU-Politikerin zeigt sich dabei mächtig verärgert über die Äußerungen der Grünen-Kanzlerkandidatin.



					amp.n-tv.de
				




Ekelhaft...


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten.


Die haben doch an Hartz 4 nachgebessert und den Mindestlohn durchgesetzt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer heute eine kurze Antwort haben möchte, fragt lieber, wer uns noch nicht verraten hat bzw. nicht ganz offenkundig Verrat plant.


Eben! Wenn man danach geht dürfte man keinen mehr wählen.  

Wenn eine Partei mal Fehler macht wende ich mich nicht gleich davon ab. Sondern gucke ob sie das korrigieren.
Und das hat die SPD gemacht. Ohne die Union hätten sie auch noch mehr gemacht.


----------



## seahawk (20. August 2021)

Das wird ne Wahl, man darf aus den 3 Stooges wählen.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das wird ne Wahl, man darf aus den 3 Stooges wählen.


Du kannst gerne auch eine andere Partei wählen. Nur werden die wahrscheinlich nicht den Kanzler stellen.


----------



## seahawk (20. August 2021)

Macht aber schöne Wahlkampfplaktte


----------



## Mahoy (20. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> AKK nutzt Afghanistan für den Wahlkampf aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der wesentliche Unterschied ist der: Frau Baerbock wirft der Bundesregierung Inkompetenz basierend darauf vor, was nach ihrem Kenntnistand (im Wesentlichen identisch zu dem aller Bundesbürger) nicht geklappt hat, während Frau Kramp-Karrenbauer der Frau Baerbock vorwirft, nicht über Informationen zu verfügen, die sie gerade erstmalig mit der Öffentlichkeit teilt. 

Und der Inhalt dieser Informationen ändert auch nicht wirklich etwas am Vorwurf, denn schließlich wurde niemanden Untätigkeit vorgeworfen, sondern dass _zu wenig_ getan würde. Und das ist mit dem Hinweis auf 1700 evakuierte Personen (also noch nicht einmal die Gesamtzahl der deutschen Ortskräfte) keineswegs entkräftet, zumal mit keinem Wort auf das drängende Thema der afghanischen Unterstützer eingegangen wird. Daran, dass alle deutschen Staatsbürger über kurz oder lang ausgeflogen werden, hat niemand gezweifelt und wenn Deutschland in mehreren Tagen gerade einmal das schafft, was die USA an einem Vormittag abwickeln, ist das eine schwache Verteidigung, die ein bißchen sehr auffällig darum bemüht ist, Kritiker zu diskreditieren.

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass Frau Baerbock die Sache tatsächlich durchblickt hätte. Aber da sie keines der zuständigen Ministerien leitet und das Kanzleramt vorerst lediglich anstrebt, jedoch nicht inne hat, kann man ihr das auch schlecht zum Vorwurf machen. Anfragen von Parteien an die Regierung zum Stand der Dinge werden üblicherweise nicht in der selben Stunde beantwortet ...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin Anfang 20
> Also so viel älter ist meine Mutter nicht als er


Dann hast du dich mit 12 Jahren hier angemeldet. Kuhl.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2021)

Hier mal eine Kurzfassung des Wahlprogramms der SPD.
So wie es aussieht wollen sie neben der Mindestlohnerhöhung auf 12 Euro auch eine Bürgerversicherung und Bürgergeld einführen. Keine Erhebung des Renteneintrittalters ist auch sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mal recherchiert. Ein guter Kameramann eines Kinofilms kann in der Tat 8000€ oder auch mehr verdienen.
> Das ist aber die absolute Oberschicht. Ist genauso wie bei schauspielern. Da gibt es welche, die Top Gagen bekommen, aber die meisten brauchen einen Nebenjob, um über die runden zu kommen.
> Ich hab mal eine Gagentabelle der Film Union gefunden. eine Interessengruppe von Fernsehen und Filmschaffende.
> 
> ...



Äh: Was da verlinkt wird ist eine Gagen- und keine Gehaltstabelle. Also Summen für Selbstständige, die davon noch Unkosten und vor allem ihren Lebensunterhalt zwischen Aufträgen decken müssen. Könnte ja mal gucken, was ein freischaffender Itler so abrechnet, wenn ihr ihn für eine 80+-Stunden-Woche anheuert, wie sie bei Filmproduktionen wohl eher die Untergrenze darstellt. Für drei Riesen geht der nicht mal ans Telefon.
Daraus würde ich aber nichts zur Entlohnung der wenigen regulären Festangestellten ableiten, die die ÖR noch haben.




RyzA schrieb:


> Die haben doch an Hartz 4 nachgebessert und den Mindestlohn durchgesetzt.



Die haben mal festgehalten, dass HartzIV nach iirc 5 Jahren komplett evaluiert und die vorläufigen Sätze auf eine sachlich begründete Basis in angemessener Höhe neu definiert werden sollen. Stattdessen haben sie den "födern" Teil aus "fördern und fordern" praktisch komplett abgeschafft und daran hat sich bis heute nicht wirklich was geändert. Inflationsbereinigt ist der HartzIV-Regelsatz quasi gleich geblieben (und die offizielle Inflation spiegelt bekanntermaßen nur eingeschränkt die Ausgabensituation am unteren Ende der Bevölkerung wieder), während die Zusatzleistungen rarer geworden sind.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Unterschied ist der: Frau Baerbock wirft der Bundesregierung Inkompetenz basierend darauf vor, was nach ihrem Kenntnistand (im Wesentlichen identisch zu dem aller Bundesbürger) nicht geklappt hat, während Frau Kramp-Karrenbauer der Frau Baerbock vorwirft, nicht über Informationen zu verfügen, die sie gerade erstmalig mit der Öffentlichkeit teilt.



Und beachte auch, dass sie als Entschuldigung/Gegenangriff den Zustand der Soldaten, die Befehlsstrukturen, die mangelhafte Ausgangssituation nach den Vorbereitungen der letzten Monate etc. bringt. Wer ist noch mal die zuständige Ministerin dafür? 




RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Kurzfassung des Wahlprogramms der SPD.
> So wie es aussieht wollen sie neben der Mindestlohnerhöhung auf 12 Euro auch eine Bürgerversicherung und Bürgergeld einführen. Keine Erhebung des Renteneintrittalters ist auch sehr gut.
> 
> 
> ...



Lektion 1 beim lesen von Wahlprogrammen:
"XY ist...", "XY muss..." sind wertlose Allgemeinplätze und zeigen bestenfalls, dass die Partei Zeitung gelesen hat und weiß, das es Probleme gibt. Aber solche Sätze drücken nicht aus, dass die Partei irgendwas an den Problemen ändern möchte.
"Arbeit muss entlohnt werden"? Geil liebe SPD, ich glaube das ist sogar gesetzlich festgelegt, sonst heißt es nämlich "Ehrenamt".
Lektion 2:
"Wir wollen ..." und "XY soll..." ist genauso wertlos und besagt nur, dass sich die Partei nicht querstellen wird, wenn irgend jemand anders diese Probleme lösen wollen sollte. Zumindest solange nicht, wie es keine Konflikte mit dem restlichen Parteiprogramm gibt. "Jede soll die Chance haben, berufliche Träume zu verwirklichen"? Sauber verschwurbuliert liebe SPD, da steht noch nicht einmal drin, ob es um IHRE Träume oder die ihres Arbeitgebers geht.
Lektion 3:
Bei "wir werden ..." wird es interessant. Aber nur, wenn dahinter Dinge stehen, die tatsächlich in der Macht der Partei stehen. "Wir schaffen [...] 400000 neue Wohnungen, davon 100000 gefördert..." Wie genau (er)schafft eine Partei denn ohne Förderung Wohnraum? Schwingt Scholz die Maurerkelle? Führen wir eine Staatswirtschaft ein?
Lektion 4:
Eine weitere Voraussetzung für tolles "wir werden ..." ist auch, dass es noch niemand anderes gemacht hat. "[Pflege-]Eigenanteil für kleine und mittlere Einkommen deckeln"? Vermutlich hat die SPD da auch nur die allgemeine Berichterstattung geschaut, aber das ist eine der ganz wenigen Leistungen, die sie im Rahmen der Pflegereform vor ein paar Jahren mal vollbracht hat.
Lektion 5: 
Dinge, "wir werden [etwas neues, mögliches] machen" ist auch nur dann ein Versprechen, wenn es eine Leistung darstellt. "Recht auf Weiterbildung und beruflichen Neustart" liebe SPD? Selbst in der DDR war es nicht verboten, zu kündigen und sich etwas neues zu suchen oder dazu zu lernen. Und die "Garantie auf einen Ausbildungsplatz" braucht auch noch eine ganze Menge Adjektive wie "nahegelegen", "vernünftig entlohnt" oder "attraktiv", denn es gab schon sehr lange kein Jahr mehr, in dem alle Ausbildungsplätze vergeben werden konnten.
Lektion 6:
Dabei ist auf klare Richtungen und Ziele zu achten. Einen "Mietspiegel verbessern" kann man auch, in dem man die Schriftgröße für fortgeschrittene Jahrgänge anhebt und die "Finanzierung der Krankenhäuser" hat die SPD iirc schon einmal "reformiert". Davon zehren wir bis heute...
Lektion 7:
Etwas Wirkungsloses zu verschärfen hilft niemanden. "Mietpreisbremse entfristen" wäre beim Berliner Mietendeckel sinnvoll gewesen, der aber leider komplett abgeblasen wurde. Ausgehend von der extrem eingeschränkten Bundesregelung ist es ein reines Feigenblättchen.
Lektion 8:
Wer A sagt muss nicht B sagen. Die meisten politischen Fragen werden in der populären Diskussion auf einen Diskurs runtergebrochen, aber nur weil eine Vielzahl von Alternativen weitestgehend sinnlos erscheint. Nur weil eine Partei sich für oder gegen eine der diskutieren Varianten ausspricht, plant sie noch lange nicht das Gegenstück. Hierbei gilt auch noch mehr als überall anders auch, dass Namen flexibel neu vergeben werden können. "Die Einführung einer solidarischen Bürgerversicherung" ist noch lange kein Bekenntniss zur Abschaffung unsolidarischer PKVs, liebe SPD.
Lektion 9:
Wann immmer irgend etwas davon Geld kostet, ist eine Gegenfinanzierung anzugeben. Im Zweifelsfall muss man sonst davon ausgehen, dass man selber für den Segen (anderer) zahlen wird.
"Rentenniveau stabil halten" und gleichzeitig keine "Anhebung des gesetzlichen Rentenalters" bedeutet nichts weiter als "die SPD wird die Rentenbeiträge deutlich anheben.
Lektion 10:
Und last but not least: Viel wichtiger als alles, was eine Partei sagt, ist, was sie ausläst. Oder nur an anderer Stelle. Lest in kompletten Wahlprogrammen also nicht den Teil, wo ihr Handlungsbedarf seht, sondern den, wo ihr das größte Potential für falsche Handlungen sieht (SPD-Klassiker wäre "wir *wollen* das Klima schützen" im Umweltteil und "wir *werden* die KFZ-/Kohlearbeitsplätze retten" unter Wirtschaft. Habe noch nicht geguckt, ob das wieder so ist.) In Kurzprogrammen geben offensichtliche Lücken zumindest einen Eindruck von der Prioritätensetzung der Partei.


Was bliebt also von dem Propaganda-Flyer?
- Die SPD wird die Rente teurer machen (s.o.)
- Die SPD wird HartzIV umbenennen und Sanktionen reduzieren
- Die SPD wird den Zugang von Männern zu Politik und Führungspositionen erschweren
- Die SPD will in Gehaltsverhandlungen eingreifen
- Die SPD wird die staatliche Förderung für ein paar Vereine neu regeln (Details fehlen)
- Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Klima
- Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Umwelt
- Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Infrastruktur
- Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Bildung
- Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Staatsverschuldung (Ohne ausdrücklich Forderungen, die für den Staat teuer werden würden, besteht der tatsächlich auch nicht)
- Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Außen- und Entwicklungspolitik inklusive Migration und Flüchtlingen
- Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei der Wirtschaftsstruktur/Abhängigkeit Deutschlands von einigen wenigen, nicht unbedingt zukunftssicheren Branchen
- Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Lobbyismus

Zugegeben: Damit zeigt dieses Wahlporgramm deutlich mehr Profil, als die Partei in den letzen acht Jahren. Aber zumindest mich spricht das irgendwie gar nicht an, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Was da verlinkt wird ist eine Gagen- und keine Gehaltstabelle.


Nicht nur das. Da fehlt auch noch das ganze "drumherum", wie z.B. maximal 12h/13h pro Tag: https://filmunion.verdi.de/tarife/++co++a0a66a4c-0b7a-11e4-9afb-52540059119e


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2021)

Das evangelikale Netzwerk der AfD
					

Ein Bundestagsabgeordneter der AfD baut ein weltweites Netzwerk aus fundamentalistischen Christen auf. Sie bekämpfen nach Recherchen von Kontraste und der "taz" vor allem Homosexuelle und wollen die Gesetzgebung beeinflussen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Der glaubt daran das Menschen von Dämonen befallen wären. 
Da würde ich mal sagen, der Nazi ist selbst der Kranke / Verrückte.

Das Deutsche Institut für Menschenrechte kam in einer Studie im Juni  zu dem Ergebnis, dass die AfD Positionen vertrete, die "nicht auf dem Boden des Grundgesetzes" stehen.

Und der Verfassungsschutz schaut mal wieder weg.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

Auf alles will ich mal nicht eingehen...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die SPD wird die Rente teurer machen (s.o.)


Vielleicht. Vielleicht finanziert sie die auch anders. Das steht bestimmt auch in ihren ausführlichen Wahlprogramm.
Jedenfalls kann man nicht immer das Renteneintrittsalter erhöhen. Ein Büromensch kann vielleicht noch mit 70 arbeiten, die meisten Malocher nicht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die SPD wird HartzIV umbenennen und Sanktionen reduzieren


Und wie es da steht: wer länger gearbeitet hat bekommt auch länger Arbeitslosengeld I. Außerdem muß man  sein Vermögen in den ersten zwei Jahren nicht offenlegen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die SPD wird den Zugang von Männern zu Politik und Führungspositionen erschweren


Die armen Männer.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die SPD will in Gehaltsverhandlungen eingreifen


Nicht direkt. Sie will die Rahmenbedingungen verbessern.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Klima
> - Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Umwelt
> - Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Infrastruktur
> - Die SPD sieht nicht wirklich Handlungsbedarf bei Bildung
> ...


Das steht bestimmt im ausführlichen Wahlprogramm. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das die SPD darauf keine Antworten hat. Aber das sind nicht ihre Kernthemen. Weil die teilweise andere Parteien haben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zugegeben: Damit zeigt dieses Wahlporgramm deutlich mehr Profil, als die Partei in den letzen acht Jahren. Aber zumindest mich spricht das irgendwie gar nicht an, im Gegenteil.


Du mußt sie ja nicht wählen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf alles will ich mal nicht eingehen...
> 
> Vielleicht. Vielleicht finanziert sie die auch anders. Das steht bestimmt auch in ihren ausführlichen Wahlprogramm.



Vielleicht rettet auch die FDP das Klima. Steht bestimmt was in ihrem ausführlichen Wahlprogramm.

Aber bei einer Partei, die 12 der letzten 16 Jahre die Gelegenheit hatte, mich nicht nur durch Worte, sondern sogar durch Taten von sich zu überzeugen, renne ich nicht hinterher. Die SPD ist nicht zu blöd, ein Wahlprogramm zu formulieren (das zeigt ja selbst diese eine Seite) und wenn sie in die Kurzfassung etwas nicht reinschreibt, dann wird das wohl kaum zu ihren Prioritäten gehören.



> Jedenfalls kann man nicht immer das Renteneintrittsalter erhöhen. Ein Büromensch kann vielleicht noch mit 70 arbeiten, die meisten Malocher nicht.



Und? Wo ist jetzt die Lösung für das Problem? Ich wähle eine Partei nicht, weil sie ein offensichtliches Problem nennt (in der Hinsicht ist die AFD einsamme Spitze), sondern weil sie Lösungen dafür hat. Wenn das Problem "Rente" für die SPD nur in "wir Rentner bekommen zuwenig" besteht, dann soll sie sich von den Rentnern wählen lassen. Vermutlich ist das sogar ihr Plan. Aber ich gehöre dummerweise noch sehr lange nicht zu dieser Gruppe, sondern zu denjeningen, die rund 33% ihres Gehalts abgeben müssen, wenn man auf Kosten der 25- bis 65-Jährigen alle zwischen 65 und 85 durchfüttert. 



> Nicht direkt. Sie will die Rahmenbedingungen verbessern.



Dann soll sie schreiben, wie sie das will. Nicht einmal die FDP setzt sich offen über ungerechtere Löhne ein. Aber deren Aushandlung ist für die meisten Deutschen frei. Wer da etwas ändern und dafür meine Zustimmung haben will, redet besser nicht um den heißen Brei herum, sondern nennt konkrete Maßnahmen. Absichtserklärungen habe ich einmal zu oft gehört und dann nichts bekommen, um ihnen noch irgend eine Bedeutung beizumessen.



> Das steht bestimmt im ausführlichen Wahlprogramm.



Im ausführlichen Wahlprogramm stehen die Prioritäten? Und in der Kurzfassung umgekehrt die Nichtigkeiten? Den Bullshit glaubst du doch hoffentlich selbst nicht. In der Kurzfassung stehen die der SPD wichtigsten neun Themenkomplexe und nachdem die SPD in keiner ihrer vergangenen fünf Regierungs-Legislaturperioden mehr als 3-4 große Ziele durchgesetzt hat (Spötter würden wegen der oft mangelhaften Umsetzung 0-1 sagen, aber das lass ich mal weg), wäre es schon unerwartet viel, wenn sie auch nur die Hälfte dieses Kurzprogrammes durchboxt. Alles, was die SPD noch unwichtiger findet, wird sie nicht weiter beachten. Zumal nicht wenige der von mir aufgelisteten Punkte, insbesondere Stattsverschuldung, Klima- und Umweltschutz in teilweise Konkurrenz zu den Kurzforderungen stehen, andere (Lobby-Bekämpfung, Außen- und Wirtschaftspolitik) deutliche Belastungen für Interessensgruppen darstellen, die vom Kurzprogramm bereits belastet werden würden und die die SPD traditionell schont und sich letztlich alle Investitionen (Bildung, Infrastruktur, Wirtschaft) aus begrenzten Mitteln getätigt werden. Also nein: Wenn die SPD den von mir genannten Themen eine geringere Priorität beimisst als den abgedruckten, was offensichtlich der Fall ist, dann wird sie sich um erste nicht mehr kümmern wollen oder können. Lippenbekenntnisse irgendwo tief unten des Wahlprogramms ändern daran nichts. Da ist selbst die AFD dafür, dass es allen Menschen gut geht.



> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das die SPD darauf keine Antworten hat. Aber das sind nicht ihre Kernthemen.



Tjo. Es sind aber Themen, die wichtig genug sind, dass es keine Frage des Vorstellungsvermögens sein sollte, ob eine künftige Regierung dazu Antworten hat oder nicht. Für die Feststellung "Wohnen muss bezahlbar sein" brauche ich dagegen keine Partei, da komme ich gerade eben noch alleine drauf.



> Du mußt sie ja nicht wählen.



Und werde ich auch nicht. Ich frage mich allerdings auch, wie unkritisch und unüberlegt man sein muss, um die SPD nach durchlesen dieser Wahlkampfversprecher eher zu wählen als vorher?
Ich meine: Natürlich hat die Partei ein paar Schwerpunkte, wegen der man sie mögen (oder hassen) kann. Aber mit diesem Kurzprogramm signalisiert der Laden doch einfach nur, dass er einen Großteil der großen Probleme unserer Zeit (insbesonderer auch solcher, die er selbst mit zu verantworten hat) bis heute nicht in seiner Tragweiter erfasst hat und stattdessen lieber mit inhaltsarmen, wohlklingenden Floskeln um sich wirft, was wohl der denkbar schlechteste Ansatz ist, um die breite Masse zu überzeugen, für die "die SPD zwar immer nett klingende Versprechen macht, sich am Ende aber doch nur um die Konzerne kümmert". Also was an wen richtet sich dieses Wahlprogramm? An Leute, die die SPD sowieso gewählt hätten? Selbstversicherung nach dem Schema "alle sagen immer wir wären gemein und man könne uns nicht glauben, aber wir glauben uns, dass wir nett sind"? Das hätten die sich auch sparen können.

Nicht einmal wahlkampftaktisch sehe ich einen nutzen in dieser Priorisierung. Geschenke an Rentner und Benachteiligung von Männern sind in dieser Klarheit zwar neu für die SPD, aber darauf abfahrende Wählergruppen sind wohl die mit Abstand am festesten bei Grünen respektive CDU verankerten, an die man unmöglich rankommt. So ziemlich jedes andere Thema wäre besser gewesen, um schwankende Wähler zu überzeugen. (Und gerade im Bereich soziale Unterschiede hätte die SPD ja historisch jede Menge Themen zur Auswahl, die sie mangels Interesse bei G/F/C/A sogar monopolisieren könnte. Aber auch die SPD führt Gerechtigkeit unter "ferner liefen".)


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und? Wo ist jetzt die Lösung für das Problem? Ich wähle eine Partei nicht, weil sie ein offensichtliches Problem nennt (in der Hinsicht ist die AFD einsamme Spitze), sondern weil sie Lösungen dafür hat. Wenn das Problem "Rente" für die SPD nur in "wir Rentner bekommen zuwenig" besteht, dann soll sie sich von den Rentnern wählen lassen. Vermutlich ist das sogar ihr Plan. Aber ich gehöre dummerweise noch sehr lange nicht zu dieser Gruppe, sondern zu denjeningen, die rund 33% ihres Gehalts abgeben müssen, wenn man auf Kosten der 25- bis 65-Jährigen alle zwischen 65 und 85 durchfüttert.


Dann nenne mir eine Partei die dafür eine bessere Lösung hat? Und man muß ja nicht selber betroffen sein, um zu erkennen, dass etwas ungerecht ist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht einmal die FDP setzt sich offen über ungerechtere Löhne ein.


Soll das ein schlechter Witz sein? Die FDP ist eine Partei, welche den Markt am liebsten alles alleine regeln lassen würde.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und werde ich auch nicht. Ich frage mich allerdings auch, wie unkritisch und unüberlegt man sein muss, um die SPD nach durchlesen dieser Wahlkampfversprecher eher zu wählen als vorher?
> Ich meine: Natürlich hat die Partei ein paar Schwerpunkte, wegen der man sie mögen (oder hassen) kann. Aber mit diesem Kurzprogramm signalisiert der Laden doch einfach nur, dass er einen Großteil der großen Probleme unserer Zeit (insbesonderer auch solcher, die er selbst mit zu verantworten hat) bis heute nicht in seiner Tragweiter erfasst hat und stattdessen lieber mit inhaltsarmen, wohlklingenden Floskeln um sich wirft, was wohl der denkbar schlechteste Ansatz ist, um die breite Masse zu überzeugen, für die "die SPD zwar immer nett klingende Versprechen macht, sich am Ende aber doch nur um die Konzerne kümmert". Also was an wen richtet sich dieses Wahlprogramm? An Leute, die die SPD sowieso gewählt hätten? Selbstversicherung nach dem Schema "alle sagen immer wir wären gemein und man könne uns nicht glauben, aber wir glauben uns, dass wir nett sind"? Das hätten die sich auch sparen können.
> 
> Nicht einmal wahlkampftaktisch sehe ich einen nutzen in dieser Priorisierung. Geschenke an Rentner und Benachteiligung von Männern sind in dieser Klarheit zwar neu für die SPD, aber darauf abfahrende Wählergruppen sind wohl die mit Abstand am festesten bei Grünen respektive CDU verankerten, an die man unmöglich rankommt. So ziemlich jedes andere Thema wäre besser gewesen, um schwankende Wähler zu überzeugen. (Und gerade im Bereich soziale Unterschiede hätte die SPD ja historisch jede Menge Themen zur Auswahl, die sie mangels Interesse bei G/F/C/A sogar monopolisieren könnte. Aber auch die SPD führt Gerechtigkeit unter "ferner liefen".)


Es geht um soziale Kernfragen. Und genau wegen diesen sind ihnen viele Wähler abgehauen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soll das ein schlechter Witz sein? Die FDP ist eine Partei, welche den


Und laut Lehre der Neoliberalen wird das dafür sorgen dass alle mehr Gehalt bekomme  .


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und laut Lehre der Neoliberalen wird das dafür sorgen dass alle mehr Gehalt bekomme  .


Dann gäbe es keinen Mindestlohn und Gewerkschaften hätten nichts zu melden.
Sondern Ausbeutungen der Arbeitnehmer wo es nur ginge. Wenn die FDP alleine regieren würde.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2021)

Und der Neoliberale dazu: Weil das auch alles nicht nötig wäre.
Nur weil etwas im Konstrukt einer bestimmten Partei Sinn ergibt muss man das ja aber nicht glauben. Auch der SPD nicht  .


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas im Konstrukt einer bestimmten Partei Sinn ergibt muss man das ja aber nicht glauben. Auch der SPD nicht  .


Ich glaube schon das die SPD eine gerechte Lohnpolitik will. Und zu ihren Ursprüngen (vor Schröder) zurückkehren.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das die SPD eine gerechte Lohnpolitik will. Und zu ihren Ursprüngen (vor Schröder) zurückkehren.


Mich stört nur immer dann das "wir fordern" oder "wir möchten" oder "wir werden". Das sind alles nichtssagende Sprüche. Am ende wird dann wieder erklärt "wir hätten ja gerne, aber der Koalitionspartner...".
Die SPD hätte schon mal regieren können, mit den Grünen und den Linken. Die SPD wollte aber nicht.
Und ich bezweifle, dass die FDP in eine Koalition mit den Sozen und den Grünen einsteigen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2021)

Der Kerl mit den blauen Haaren hat mal wieder Schellen in Richtung CDU/CSU verteilt. Man mag von ihm halten was man will, aber ich finde es gut wenn solche Themen vor den Wahlen nochmals angesprochen werden. Deutliche Worte müssen einfach sein bei dem politischen Hickhack. Es kommt auch noch ein zweiter Teil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIj3qskDAZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2021)

Bringt ja nichts. Haben wir beim letzten Mal gesehen.
Da wurde dann von Seiten der Union erklärt, dass das Internet ein meinungsfreier Raum ist, was nicht sein darf und dass er Schuld hatte, dass die Union so schlecht abgeschnitten hat.
Da hat man dann eben einen Schuldigen und muss nicht bei sich selbst schauen.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört nur immer dann das "wir fordern" oder "wir möchten" oder "wir werden". Das sind alles nichtssagende Sprüche. Am ende wird dann wieder erklärt "wir hätten ja gerne, aber der Koalitionspartner...".


Wieso? "Wir werden..." ist doch eindeutig.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD hätte schon mal regieren können, mit den Grünen und den Linken. Die SPD wollte aber nicht.


Das weiß ich und hatte ich auch schon einige Male kritisiert.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich bezweifle, dass die FDP in eine Koalition mit den Sozen und den Grünen einsteigen wird.


Mit der FDP wollen die bestimmt auch gar nicht zusammen regieren. Die passen eh nicht zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? "Wir werden..." ist doch eindeutig.


Das ist ja der Gag.   
"Wir wollten ja, aber der Koalitionspartner...".


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Gag.
> "Wir wollten ja, aber der Koalitionspartner...".


Ok.  Ja kommt halt drauf an wer Koalitionspartner wird. Das ist klar.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok.  Ja kommt halt drauf an wer Koalitionspartner wird. Das ist klar.


Na ja, man kann es sich ausrechnen.
SPD, Grüne und Linke -- rechnerisch wohl kaum möglich. Inhaltlich unwahrscheinlich.
SPD, Grüne und FDP -- rechnerisch wahrscheinlich möglich, inhaltlich aber unmöglich.
Union, Grüne und SPD -- rechnerisch sehr wahrscheinlich, wird aber kein Spaß machen.
Union, SPD und FDP -- durchaus möglich, wird aber kein spaß machen.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, man kann es sich ausrechnen.
> SPD, Grüne und Linke -- rechnerisch wohl kaum möglich. Inhaltlich unwahrscheinlich.
> SPD, Grüne und FDP -- rechnerisch wahrscheinlich möglich, inhaltlich aber unmöglich.
> Union, Grüne und SPD -- rechnerisch sehr wahrscheinlich, wird aber kein Spaß machen.
> Union, SPD und FDP -- durchaus möglich, wird aber kein spaß machen.


Wieso ist Rot-rot-grün rechnerisch unmöglich? Selbst für rot-grün besteht eine Chance!


----------



## seahawk (23. August 2021)

Und die SPD flirtet ja auch schon wieder damit und wir alle wissen wie das abläuft. SPD und Grüne flirten mit RRG, die Linke muss ihre Unabhängigkeit beweisen und sich mit Maximalforderungen profilieren und die CDU gewinnt 5%.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Ich hoffe mal nicht. Aktuell sieht es in den Umfragen ganz gut für die SPD und Grünen aus. Die Linken sind leider hinter der AfD. Und FDP.

Aber Umfragen sind wie immer mit Vorsicht zu betrachten: Warum der Kampf ums Kanzleramt längst nicht entschieden ist


----------



## seahawk (23. August 2021)

Hoffen wir es. Mich würde allerdings auch ein Esken Interview nicht wundern in der sie RRG als präferierte Lösung bezeichnet und damit den lahmen Laschet wieder ins Rennen bringt.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2021)

Ja leider sind die Linken nicht mehr so populär wie sie mal waren.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2021)

Leider sind die Personen an der Spitze heute auch inkompetenter als früher.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Wäre Gregor Gysi noch in der Parteispitze würde es vielleicht anders aussehen.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso ist Rot-rot-grün rechnerisch unmöglich? Selbst für rot-grün besteht eine Chance!


Die Linke wird daran zu knabbern haben, erst mal in den Bundestag zu kommen. Dann müssten Grüne und Sozen genug Stimmen kriegen. Das sehe ich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann müssten Grüne und Sozen genug Stimmen kriegen. Das sehe ich nicht.


Laut Umfragen haben sie die knapp vor der Union+FDP. Auch wenn es nur zwei sind. 

Naja, zu Umfragen hatte ich hier ja was gepostet. Aber es wird bestimmt sehr knapp.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das die SPD eine gerechte Lohnpolitik will. Und zu ihren Ursprüngen (vor Schröder) zurückkehren.


Wenn die SPD tatsächlich zu ihren Ursprüngen (Bebel, Liebknecht, Lassalle...) zurückkäme, dann wäre sie auch für mich wählbar.


----------



## seahawk (24. August 2021)

Wer Ideen aus dem 19. jahrhundert als Lösung für Probleme des 21. Jahrhunderts ansieht, ist eigentlich nicht wählbar.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn die SPD tatsächlich zu ihren Ursprüngen (Bebel, Liebknecht, Lassalle...) zurückkäme, dann wäre sie auch für mich wählbar.


Dazu fehlen dir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Proletarier, sowohl im objektiven und noch viel mehr im subjektiven Sinne. Die Leute sind da schon etwas weiter und haben in den letzten 100 + Jahren auch gesehen, das die Ideologie der erwähnten Leute noch nie funktioniert hat.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das die Ideologie der erwähnten Leute noch nie funktioniert hat.


Ja schlimme Forderungen hatten die damals.
10 Stunden Arbeitstag, Verbot der Kinderarbeit, Fortbildungen, Sonntags frei, Fürsorge des Arbeitgebers etc

Schlimm, schlimm


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja schlimme Forderungen hatten die damals.
> 10 Stunden Arbeitstag, Verbot der Kinderarbeit, Fortbildungen, Sonntags frei, Fürsorge des Arbeitgebers etc
> 
> Schlimm, schlimm


Schlimm Schlimm ist dein historisches Nichtwissen von Fakten und vor allen dingen, dass die angesprochenen Herren durch und durch Kommunisten waren, die einen Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat auch mit Gewalt wollten!

Kinderarbeit:


> Im Verlauf des 19. Jahrhunderts schränkten mehrere Fabrikgesetze („Factory Acts“) die Kinderarbeit schrittweise ein. In Europa war das Vereinigte Königreich 1833 das erste Land,[9] das die Kinderarbeit beschränkte, wenig später erließ Preußen 1839 mit dem Preußischen Regulativ ein noch fortschrittlicheres und weitreichenderes Schutzgesetz. Ausschlaggebend dafür war nicht die mangelnde Qualität der Rekruten, wie in Folge der marxistischen Forschung lange angenommen wurde, sondern die massive Verletzung der Schulpflicht.[10]
> 
> Das Preußische Regulativ untersagte es, die 9- bis 16-Jährigen länger als zehn Stunden täglich, sowie sonntags und nachts arbeiten zu lassen.[11] Im Jahr 1853 wurde das Mindestalter für die Fabrikarbeit auf zwölf Jahre angehoben. Die Umsetzung des Gesetzes gelang nicht immer, und noch 1858 arbeiteten 12.500 Kinder im Alter von 8 bis 14 Jahren in preußischen Fabriken. Als Folge der Kinderarbeit wurde in Preußen die Gewerbeaufsicht gegründet.
> 
> ...



Sonntagsruhe:


> Dies galt zunächst für das Gewerbe. Hier brachte die von Kaiser Wilhelm II. erlassene _Gewerbeordnungsnovelle_ vom 1. Juni 1891 ein grundsätzliches Verbot, deren die Sonntagsarbeit betreffende Bestimmungen am 1. Juli 1892 in Kraft traten.[3] Allerdings blieben zahlreiche Gewerbe von dem Verbot ausgenommen. Die Sonntagsarbeit im Handel in _offenen Verkaufsstellen_ wurde auf fünf Stunden begrenzt, doch gab es für den Handel mit frischen Lebensmitteln umfangreiche Ausnahmen.



Wochenarbeitszeit:


> Im Jahr 1900 wurde im Deutschen Kaiserreich der Zehn-Stunden-Arbeitstag (bei einer sechs Tage Woche) gesetzlich verankert,



Fürsorge des Arbeitgebers:
Ah, aus welcher Zeit stammen doch gleich Werks- Wohnungen/Häuser, Werks- Krankenhäuser, Werks- Kindergärten, etc?


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schlimm Schlimm ist dein historisches Nichtwissen von Fakten und vor allen dingen, dass die angesprochenen Herren durch und durch Kommunisten waren, die einen Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat auch mit Gewalt wollten!


Nein ein paar Forderungen wurden halt umgesetzt 

Außerdem das ist eine Zeit in der man Andersdenkende und Politische Gegner noch verhaftet hat, in so einer Zeit kann Gewalt halt nicht ausgeschlossen werden oder verurteilst du die syrische Opposition auch, dass sie gegen Assad kämpft?


SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Andersdenkende werden bedroht, eingeschüchtert, verletzt oder gar getötet.


AfD Schwurbler


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Markus Wagner


Das sagt der richtige.


----------



## SpinningFlop (24. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> AfD Schwurbler


Auf dem linken Auge blind?


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Auf dem linken Auge blind?


Dann sag mir doch mal, was für eine Gefahr die PARTEI denn mit sich bringt oder Fridays for Future?


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann sag mir doch mal, was für eine Gefahr die PARTEI denn mit sich bringt oder Fridays for Future?


Ich schlage mich mit dieser Aussage bewusst nicht auf eine Seite, nur um das klar zu stellen, aber neben Leib und Leben, sind in unserer Gesellschaft und unserem GG (rechtlich) auch Gesundheit und *Eigentum* zu schützende Güter!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem das ist eine Zeit in der man Andersdenkende und Politische Gegner noch verhaftet hat, in so einer Zeit kann Gewalt halt nicht ausgeschlossen werden oder verurteilst du die syrische Opposition auch, dass sie gegen Assad kämpft?


Wo wurden zu Zeiten von Bebel und Liebknecht im Kaiserreich politisch Andersdenkende *verhaftet?*
Die Sozialistengesetze wurden 1890 außer kraft gesetzt und sie dienten auch nicht dazu, den politischen Gegner einzusperren, zu verhaften oder zu verfolgen, sondern "lediglich" ihm seine politische Arbeit zu erschweren. Der Liebknecht war gerade mal 20 Jahre 1890!
Wie gesagt dein historisches Nichtwissen ist schlimm!
Der Vergleich mit der syrischen Opposition komplett schwachsinnig!


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Liebknecht war gerade mal 20 Jahre 1890!
> Wie gesagt dein historisches Nichtwissen ist schlimm!


Es geht hier um den Papa du Nase!








						Wilhelm Liebknecht – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wenn man von Liebknecht und Bebel im Zusammenhang spricht meint man *NIE *Karl Liebknecht sondern seinen Vater.

Ach ja wegen Haft und so








						Leipziger Hochverratsprozess – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Und du bist ganz ernsthaft so dreist und sagst mein Nichtwissen sei schlimm? Sagt viel über
deine Uni aus, dass man sowas wie dich zum Studium zugelassen hat.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer Ideen aus dem 19. jahrhundert als Lösung für Probleme des 21. Jahrhunderts ansieht, ist eigentlich nicht wählbar.


Und worauf beruhen  die Ideen der Linken, welche du favorisierst?


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht hier um den Papa du Nase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh weh, du kommst mit einem Showprozess um 1872 und einer Inhaftierung vergleichbar mit Hitler in der Weimarer Republik und ziehst Vergleiche mit Assad und der syrischen Opposition. Ich lieg unter dem Teppich.
Im Grunde genommen zeigt doch dieser Prozess, dass man den Leuten eben nichts getan hat, genauso wie man Hitler in der WR für 1923 nichts getan hat. 
Wer 2021 Bebel und Liebknecht (der sich von seinem Sohn in der Ideologie nicht unterscheidet) das Wort redet, ist für mich ein klarer Gegner des GG und einer freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung.
Somit ist für mich die Debatte beendet.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2021)

Mitglied einer Partei sein die den ersten Nazi seit 1945 zum Kanzler gemacht hat aber einem politischen Gegner Bismarcks als den schlimmsten Menschen überhaupt darstellen. Da sitzt etwas sehr tief.


----------



## Rillank (24. August 2021)

Hey zusammen,

Ich gebe such Mal meinen Senf von mir.

Ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir nix von den großen.

Ich habe immer so kleine Parteien gewählt wie die Partei oder so.

Dieses Mal werde ich aus Protest die grünen wählen.
CDU und SPD lachen mich beide nicht an, diese 2 Parteien müssen sich erneuern oder verjüngen.

Man muss sich vor Augen halten  von den letzten 36 Jahren war die CDU 32 Jahre beteiligt. Gefällt es euch wie es immpment steht?
Die SPD war auch oft dabei, habe ich nicht gezählt aber die 4 Jahre von Schröder waren furchtbar und beim Rest gilt das gleiche wie bei der CDU.

Es gibt einige Sachen die mir wichtig sind und ich bin auch vom Tempolimit nicht begeistert aber Hauptsache mal was anderes als CDU!

Deren Korrupten Wurzeln hängen nach all den Jahren so tief mit im System. Soll nicht heißen das die anderen besser sind , nur ist die CDU da doch einflussreicher.

Das wars , habt einen schönen tag und bleibt nett zueinander.


----------



## seahawk (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und worauf beruhen  die Ideen der Linken, welche du favorisierst?


Ist ja etwas anders ob Ideen auf jemandem basieren, oder ob man fordert die SPD soll zu Ideen aus dem 19. Jahrhundert zurückgehen. Das ist dann nämlich entweder absolut abstraktes Gelaber oder liefert keine Antworten auf die Probleme des 21. Jahrhunderts.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. August 2021)

Laschet: Ganz Europa schaut darauf, ob Deutschland stabil bleibt
					

11.11 Uhr - Scholz doch da! SPD-Mann schleicht sich durch Hintereingang zu AnhörungScholz doch da! SPD-Mann schleicht sich durch Hintereingang zu Anhörung11.11 Uhr: Der...




					www.focus.de
				




SPD überholt die anderen laut dem INSA Meinungstrend. Ich würde die Bestätigung durch die anderen Umfrageinstituten abwarten, dann wird es sehr sehr eng für Luschet.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> SPD überholt die anderen laut dem INSA Meinungstrend. Ich würde die Bestätigung durch die anderen Umfrageinstituten abwarten, dann wird es sehr sehr eng für Luschet.


Der muss weg, am besten sofort und durch Söder ersetz werden, mit Luschet geht die Union mit wehenden Fahnen auf die 20% -zu!


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der muss weg, am besten sofort und durch Söder ersetz werden, mit Luschet geht die Union mit wehenden Fahnen auf die 20% -zu!


Ich finde Laschet super.  
Beeindruckend wie die GSG9 in Landshut die Passagiere des entführten Flugzeuges gerettet hat.


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da wurde dann von Seiten der Union erklärt, dass das Internet ein meinungsfreier Raum ist, was nicht sein darf und dass er Schuld hatte, dass die Union so schlecht abgeschnitten hat.
> Da hat man dann eben einen Schuldigen und muss nicht bei sich selbst schauen.


Zusammengefasst also: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg - Ihre CDU/CSU

Dann hat er ja alles richtig gemacht! Ein altes Sprichwort sagt: "Getroffene Hunde bellen". 
Und für Bellreflexe ist die CDU/CSU ja berüchtigt.  

Missstände müssen angesprochen werden in meinen Augen. Kein Politiker darf sich zu sicher sein, das er nicht aufmerksam beobachtet wird. Wer meint, das er nur aufgrund seines politischen Amts Narrenfreiheit genießt, dem müssen die Grenzen aufgezeigt werden. Wenn eine dieser Methoden ist, die entsprechenden Damen und Herren durch ein YouTube-Video ins rechte Licht zu rücken, dann muss das eben so sein. Von daher finde ich nicht, das es nichts bringt.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist ja etwas anders ob Ideen auf jemandem basieren, oder ob man fordert die SPD soll zu Ideen aus dem 19. Jahrhundert zurückgehen. Das ist dann nämlich entweder absolut abstraktes Gelaber oder liefert keine Antworten auf die Probleme des 21. Jahrhunderts.


Das meinte ich auch nicht damit. Und ich denke HenneHuhn meinte es auch anders.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch nicht damit. Und ich denke HenneHuhn meinte es auch anders.


Bebel und Liebknecht stehen für eine ziemlich bestimmte und ideologische Ausrichtung der SPD, nicht umsonst gab es immer wieder die Auseinandersetzungen mit dem eher reformistischen Flügel und dann, nachdem Ebert als klarer Reformer übernommen hatte, sogar die Teilung in MSPD und USPD. Wobei Liebknecht und Bebel voll der Richtung der USPD zuzurechnen sind.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bebel und Liebknecht stehen für eine ziemlich bestimmte und ideologische Ausrichtung der SPD, nicht umsonst gab es immer wieder die Auseinandersetzungen mit dem eher reformistischen Flügel und dann, nachdem Ebert als klarer Reformer übernommen hatte, sogar die Teilung in MSPD und USPD. Wobei Liebknecht und Ebert voll der Richtung der USPD zuzurechnen sind.


Naja, aber Flügelkämpfe gab es glaube ich schon immer. Auch in anderen Parteien.
Ich meinte mit "Ursprüngen" auch eher die Vor-Schröder-Ära. Nicht die SPD zu ihrer Gründungszeit.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, aber Flügelkämpfe gab es glaube ich schon immer. Auch in anderen Parteien.
> *Ich meinte mit "Ursprüngen" auch eher die Vor-Schröder-Ära. Nicht die SPD zu ihrer Gründungszeit.*


Was ich an dieser Aussage nie begreifen werde ist, wo sich denn die SPD unter Helmut Schmidt so grundlegend von der SPD von Gerhard Schröder unterschieden hat. Schon Helmut Schmidt war ein absolutes Kontrastprogram zu Willie Brandt, knallharter Realpolitiker, Pragmatiker und wer Visionen hat sollte zum Arzt gehen.
Unter Helmut Schmidt gab es nun nicht wirklich eine Politik ausgerichtet auf auf die ärmsten 20-30% der Bevölkerung, es gab eine glasklare Westbindung und das größte konventionelle Rüstungsprogram in der Geschichte der Bundeswehr. Was war daran so ur sozialdemokratisch und völlig anders zu Schröder?
Es gibt ja das geflügelte Wort in Teilen der Bevölkerung von damals, das Helmut Schmidt ein guter Mann ist, aber in der falschen Partei!


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich an dieser Aussage nie begreifen werde ist, wo sich denn die SPD unter Helmut Schmidt so grundlegend von der SPD von Gerhard Schröder unterschieden hat. Schon Helmut Schmidt war ein absolutes Kontrastprogram zu Willie Brandt, knallharter Realpolitiker, Pragmatiker und wer Visionen hat sollte zum Arzt gehen.
> Unter Helmut Schmidt gab es nun nicht wirklich eine Politik ausgerichtet auf auf die ärmsten 20-30% der Bevölkerung, es gab eine glasklare Westbindung und das größte konventionelle Rüstungsprogram in der Geschichte der Bundeswehr. Was war daran so ur sozialdemokratisch und völlig anders zu Schröder?
> Es gibt ja das geflügelte Wort in Teilen der Bevölkerung von damals, das Helmut Schmidt ein guter Mann ist, aber in der falschen Partei!


Wenn ich "Vor-Schröder-Ära" meine, dann schließe ich Willy Brandt mit ein. Und Helmut Schmidt hat wärend seiner SPD Zeit auch sehr vorbildlich gehandelt. Z.B. bei der Hamburg Flut. Was man von Laschet nicht gerade behaupten kann in NRW.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ich "Vor-Schröder-Ära" meine, dann schließe ich Willy Brandt mit ein. Und Helmut Schmidt hat wärend seiner SPD Zeit auch sehr vorbildlich gehandelt. Z.B. bei der Hamburg Flut. Was man von Laschet nicht gerade behaupten kann in NRW.


Das meinte ich aber nicht damit, ich kann Laschet auch nicht leiden (halte ihn für keinen Staatsmann und nicht geeignet als Bundeskanzler) und verweigere ihm wohl meine Stimme.
Was ich viel eher meinte ist, wofür die Parteien eigentlich stehen und da kommt immer der gleiche Spruch von sehr vielen ehemaligen SPD Wählern, dass sich die SPD auf ihre Zeit der *Vor-Schröder-Ära *besinnen soll, um wieder wählbar zu werden!
Diese Aussage halte ich für totalen Quatsch, denn die *Vor-Schröder-Ära der SPD *bestand eben auch aus den erfolgreichen Regierungsjahren eines Helmut Schmidts, der aber bestimmt keine klassische SPD Klientelpolitik betrieben hat, eher das Gegenteil.
Scholz steht ja für ähnliches, hat aber Esken, Mützenich, Borjans und Kühnert am Hacken, die für mich völlig unwählbar sind, aber eben ein entscheidender Teil der derzeitigen SPD.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage halte ich für totalen Quatsch, denn die *Vor-Schröder-Ära der SPD *bestand eben auch aus den erfolgreichen Regierungsjahren eines Helmut Schmidts, der aber bestimmt keine klassische SPD Klientelpolitik betrieben hat, eher das Gegenteil.
> Scholz steht ja für ähnliches, hat aber Esken, Mützenich, Borjans und Kühnert am Hacken, die für mich völlig unwählbar sind, aber eben ein entscheidender Teil der derzeitigen SPD.


Immer noch besser als die neoliberale Politik der Union und FDP.

Außerdem haben sie ihr Parteiprogramm vorgelegt und da steht Olaf Scholz voll hinter. Das ist schon sehr linkslastig.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als die neoliberale Politik der Union und FDP.


Tja, ich denke halt, dass sich die Politik eines Helmut Schmidts und dann auch Gerhard Schröders nicht wirklich von der Politik der Union großartig unterschieden hat, deshalb haben sie auch Wahlen gewonnen und sind wiedergewählt worden.
Die "Linken", wie z.B. ein Lafontaine haben nie eine Wahl auf Bundesebene gewinnen können!
Deshalb schickt man ja auch jetzt Scholz vor, obwohl die aufgezählte "linke Bande", ihn eher hasst, und als Schröderianer bezeichnet und ihn am liebsten loswerden würde.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja, ich denke halt, dass sich die Politik eines Helmut Schmidts und dann auch Gerhard Schröders nicht wirklich von der Politik der Union großartig unterschieden hat, deshalb haben sie auch Wahlen gewonnen und sind wiedergewählt worden.


Naja, Schröders Politik (besonders die Agenda 2010)  war ein großer Fehler und wird vom Wähler noch bis heute abgestraft. Sonst hätte die SPD jetzt nicht 20 sondern ~ 40%.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, Schröders Politik (besonders die Agenda 2010)  war ein großer Fehler und wird vom Wähler noch bis heute abgestraft. Sonst hätte die SPD jetzt nicht 20 sondern ~ 40%.


Ja, deshalb steht ja auch Scholz, als klarer Agenda Befürworter, als Kanzlerkandidat zur Wahl, während die linken Schwätzer und Gegner der Agendapolitik, sich lieber im Hintergrund halten, weil die SPD sonst gar keine Stimmen bekommen würde.
Hättest du mit deiner Meinung recht, müsste die Linke ja seit 2005 in Wählerstimmen schwimmen.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb steht ja auch Scholz, als klarer Agenda Befürworter, als Kanzlerkandidat zur Wahl, während die linken Schwätzer und Gegner der Agendapolitik, sich lieber im Hintergrund halten, weil die SPD sonst gar keine Stimmen bekommen würde.


Ich glaube Scholz denkt heute auch anders darüber und räumt Fehler ein.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hättest du mit deiner Meinung recht, müsste die Linke ja seit 2005 in Wählerstimmen schwimmen.


Die Linken hatten doch zuerst mehr Wählerstimmen welche über die Jahre weniger wurden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. August 2021)

Schröder hat notwendige Reformen durchführen müssen, die seit den Kohl-Zeiten anstanden. Sagen wir mal so, es ging den Leuten zu gut in den 60ern,  70ern. Die Gesetzesgebung, das Lohnniveau etc. haben das gespiegelt. Zu Schröders Zeiten war das Ganze nicht mehr haltbar. Er hat alles richtig gemacht. Die  SPD wurde im Nachhinein dermaßen abgestraft, dass sie nicht mehr zur alten Stärke wiederfand. Was viele nicht wissen, die Reform bestand aus zwei Teilen nach dem Prinzip "fördern und fordern". Man hat nur den "fordern"-Teil umgesetzt. Bis heute sind Arbeitsagenturen keine richtigen Anlaufstellen für Arbeitsbeschaffung, wo man gerne hingeht oder sich beraten/vermitteln (wie z.B. in England, Schweden etc.) lässt, sondern ein Schickanierverein, der einen zwingt bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma anzufangen. Man soll sich gefälligst selbst um eine Vermittlung bemühen. Somit bleibt vom Namen "Agentur" nicht viel übrig.

Frankreich, Spanien und Italien haben die Reformen bis heute nicht umgesetzt. Ihre Arbeitslosenquote bei jungen Erwachsenen ist sehr hoch (höher als 20%).


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der muss weg, am besten sofort und durch Söder ersetz werden, mit Luschet geht die Union mit wehenden Fahnen auf die 20% -zu!


Ich bin auf die Reaktion der CDU-Bundestagsfraktion gespannt. Irgendwann werden sie medial wirksam ausflippen.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Schröder hat zwar die Arbeitlosigkeit gut gesenkt. Aber dafür auch einen hohen Preis bezahlt.
Erschaffung des Niedriglohnsektors und soziale Ungerechtigkeiten.
Das er sich danach noch eine Manager-Position bei Gazprom geangelt hat, hat dem Ganzen noch einen draufgesetzt.
Genau deswegen habe sich viele von der SPD verraten und verarscht gefühlt.

Jetzt mit dem neuen Wahlprogramm kehrt die SPD zu ihren Wurzeln zurück.


----------



## seahawk (24. August 2021)

Was sind denn die Wurzeln? Die SPD war in der Bundesrepublik und selbst davor nie eine sehr linke Partei, sondern tendenziell immer staatstragend. Sie war eine Partei, die für Chancengleichheit und nicht Versorgungsgleicheit kämpfte. Eine Partei, die gegen finanzielle Hürden auf dem Weg zu akademischer Bildung war, aber nicht für Quoten. Es war keine moralisierende Partei, sondern eine Partei, die tat was getan werden mute. Die heutigen Vorsitzenden sind das 100% Gegenteil von den Wurzeln der SPD.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

@seahawk : Das hatte ich schon paarmal erklärt. Ich meine die Vor-Schröder-Ära. Quasi im letzten Jahrhundert. Nach dem Krieg bis zur Schröder Zeit. Extrem links durften sie auch nie sein, da sie den Anspruch "Volkspartei" vertreten haben. Und damals auch erfüllt haben. Sei es vom breit aufgestellten Programm als auch von den Wahlergebnissen.


----------



## seahawk (24. August 2021)

Aber Schröder tat was eine Volkspartei tun musste. Die Schulden wuchsen und die Arbeitslosigkeit stieg. Die Handlungsoptionen für die Zukunft schwanden. Und selbst davor hat die SPD oft genug unlinke Politik gemacht. Ich sage nur Nato-Doppelbeschluss.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Schröders Agenda 2010 mag teilweise richtig gewesen sein aber nicht gut zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2021)

War sie perfekt umgesetzt? Auf gar keinen Fall! War sie nötig? Auf jeden Fall!
Ist das Schockierende nicht eigentlich dass aus 16 Jahren Kohl, 7 Jahren Schröder und 16 Jahren Merkel nur aus denen mit SPD Kanzler (=denen mit grüner Regierungsbeteiligung) überhaupt ein paar Versuche etwas am Status Quo zu verbessern in Erinnerung geblieben sind?


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Aber Schröder tat was eine Volkspartei tun musste. Die Schulden wuchsen und die Arbeitslosigkeit stieg. Die Handlungsoptionen für die Zukunft schwanden. Und selbst davor hat die SPD oft genug unlinke Politik gemacht. *Ich sage nur Nato-Doppelbeschluss.*


Ich bin ja mit vielem was du sagst erstaunlich d'accord, aber hier trügt dich die Erinnerung, die Mehrheit der SPD verweigerte den Nato-Doppelbeschluss, obwohl in Schmidt unbedingt wollte und somit kam es zum Bruch der sozialliberalen Koalition (Schmidt-Genscher), dem konstruktiven Misstrauensvotum  gegen Helmut Schmidt und schlussendlich zur Wahl Helmut Kohls mit den Stimmen der Union und der Mehrheit der FDP, die hinter Genscher und dem Nato-Doppelbeschluss standen.


----------



## seahawk (24. August 2021)

Naja, sagen wir dass die SPD ein unglaubliches Talent hat ihre Kanzler selber zu beschädigen. Und wer glaubt, dass Scholz frei regieren kann, wenn Eskens, Walter-Borjans und Kühnert im Hintergrund werkeln, träumt imho.


----------



## Mahoy (24. August 2021)

Wie ich ja bereits schrieb: Das Hauptproblem der SPD besteht darin, dass sie weder bei ihren Absichten noch bei ihren Möglichkeiten mehr anbieten kann als andere.

Sie profitiert derzeit - ich überspitze mal ein wenig - von der Verwirrung der politisch eher mittig orientierten Teutonen, die vor lauter Verzweiflung über die Skandale und Skandälchen der Union nach einem Kreuzchenempfänger sucht, der nicht zu links, nicht zu rechts und vorzugsweise auch nicht zu grün ist. Und da landen natürlich etliche bei der SPD, zumindest historisch immer noch "die andere große Volkspartei", die Sicherheit und Orientierung verspricht und zuletzt nichts falsch gemacht hat, weil sie gar nichts gemacht hat, außer irgendwie Koalitionspartner zu sein.

Und dann hat die SPD auch noch einen Kanzlerkandidaten, der massiv vom kurzen öffentlichen Gedächtnis profitiert. Frühere Verstrickungen sind komplett vergessen, denn immerhin hat er kein Buch geschrieben und dabei falsch zitiert, kein Weihnachtsgeld vergessen anzugeben und auch nicht im Krisengebiet gelacht. Wenn zwei sich streiten, freut sich der Dritte und wenn Dreck geworfen wird, gilt man schon dann als Saubermann, wenn man dabei einen Schritt zurück getreten ist, damit die Schuhe sauber bleiben und andeutungsweise die Ärmel hochgekrempelt hat, als würde man anschließend putzen wollen (was man dann allerdings nicht macht, aber das sieht der Wähler ja nicht mehr).

So traurig es auch ist, im Moment sehe ich den politischen Wert der SPD allein darin, in Koalition mit den Grünen und getragen vom Nimbus vergangener Tage ein paar Wähler anzusprechen, denen die Grünen alleine noch zu experimentell sind. Damit könnte ich sogar leben, wenn ich sicher wäre, dass die SPD sich mit zunehmend besseren Umfragewerten nicht vielleicht doch noch auf eine weitere schwarz-rote Sadomaso-Session einlässt, "weil der Wähler das ja so wünscht".


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Wurzeln? Die SPD war in der Bundesrepublik *und selbst davor nie eine sehr linke Partei*, sondern tendenziell immer staatstragend. Sie war eine Partei, die für Chancengleichheit und nicht Versorgungsgleicheit kämpfte. Eine Partei, die gegen finanzielle Hürden auf dem Weg zu akademischer Bildung war, aber nicht für Quoten. Es war keine moralisierende Partei, sondern eine Partei, die tat was getan werden mute. Die heutigen Vorsitzenden sind das 100% Gegenteil von den Wurzeln der SPD.


Alles was du sagst ist soweit richtig, aber das eben nicht, die SPD war bis sich die Reformisten um Friedrich Ebert ab ~ 1910 durchsetzten  eher eine sehr linke Partei und am Marxismus auch durch Liebknecht und Bebel orientiert.
Erst durch den WWI, den Burgfrieden und die "Übernahme" durch die Reformisten wurde die SPD die Staatstragende Partei die du beschreibst und natürlich nach dem Krieg und während der Weimarer Republik.
Wären Ebert und Stresemann nicht so früh gestorben , wäre uns der ganze braune Scheiss erspart geblieben, denn durch Eberts Tod (1925), brachen die Flügelkämpfe wieder massiv aus und Hindenburg wäre nie Reichspräsident geworden.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie profitiert derzeit - ich überspitze mal ein wenig - von der Verwirrung der politisch eher mittig orientierten Teutonen, die vor lauter Verzweiflung über die Skandale und Skandälchen der Union nach einem Kreuzchenempfänger sucht, der nicht zu links, nicht zu rechts und vorzugsweise auch nicht zu grün ist. Und da landen natürlich etliche bei der SPD, zumindest historisch immer noch "die andere große Volkspartei", die Sicherheit und Orientierung verspricht und zuletzt nichts falsch gemacht hat, weil sie gar nichts gemacht hat, außer irgendwie Koalitionspartner zu sein.


Naja, sie hat immerhin den Mindestlohn durchgesetzt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dann hat die SPD auch noch einen Kanzlerkandidaten, der massiv vom kurzen öffentlichen Gedächtnis profitiert. Frühere Verstrickungen sind komplett vergessen, denn immerhin hat er kein Buch geschrieben und dabei falsch zitiert, kein Weihnachtsgeld vergessen anzugeben und auch nicht im Krisengebiet gelacht. Wenn zwei sich streiten, freut sich der Dritte und wenn Dreck geworfen wird, gilt man schon dann als Saubermann, wenn man dabei einen Schritt zurück getreten ist, damit die Schuhe sauber bleiben und andeutungsweise die Ärmel hochgekrempelt hat, als würde man anschließend putzen wollen (was man dann allerdings nicht macht, aber das sieht der Wähler ja nicht mehr).


Naja, die CDU hat letztendlich davon, 16 Jahre lang profitiert, dass Schröder damals eine unpopuläre Politik machen musste. Nämlich weil der SPD vor allem deswegen die Wähler abgehauen sind.


Mahoy schrieb:


> So traurig es auch ist, im Moment sehe ich den politischen Wert der SPD allein darin, in Koalition mit den Grünen und getragen vom Nimbus vergangener Tage ein paar Wähler anzusprechen, denen die Grünen alleine noch zu experimentell sind. Damit könnte ich sogar leben, wenn ich sicher wäre, dass die SPD sich mit zunehmend besseren Umfragewerten nicht vielleicht doch noch auf eine weitere schwarz-rote Sadomaso-Session einlässt, "weil der Wähler das ja so wünscht".


Nochmal schwarz-rot wird die SPD nicht mitmachen. Dann geht sie eher in die Opposition.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die CDU hat letztendlich davon, 16 Jahre lang profitiert, dass Schröder damals eine unpopuläre Politik machen musste. Nämlich weil der SPD vor allem deswegen die Wähler abgehauen sind.


Irgendwie habt ihr glaube ich das Ergebnis von 2005 alle nicht mehr wirklich richtig in Erinnerung!








						Bundestagswahl 2005 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




CDU = 35,2%
SPD = 34,2%

Ich glaube eher, das danach halt  Merkel überzeugt hat, denn *trotz *der Agenda Politik hat die SPD ein Ergebnis eingefahren, wovon sie danach nur Träumen konnte!
Faktisch an Hand der Zahlen sind diese Behauptungen falsch.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite ist nun mal Deutschland durch seine geographische Lage und als viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt, das Hauptbollwerk der Europäer gegen ein eventuell unfreundliches Russland.


Wenn Russland auf Dauer unfreundlich bleibt.
Wirtschaftlich zwischen China und EU, nur noch militärisch eine Großmacht muss es sich 
irgendwann entscheiden oder wird zerrieben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> nachdem Ebert als klarer Reformer übernommen hatte, sogar die Teilung in MSPD und USPD


Eher wegen dem Kurs der Partei im Krieg...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wobei Liebknecht und Ebert voll der Richtung der USPD zuzurechnen sind.


Ebert jetzt doch USPD?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon Helmut Schmidt war ein absolutes Kontrastprogram zu Willie Brandt, knallharter Realpolitiker, Pragmatiker und wer Visionen hat sollte zum Arzt gehen.


Und trotzdem war er Links, denn Links ist immer relativ zu sehen und nicht absolut. Was war er denn im Gegensatz zu FJS? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die "Linken", wie z.B. ein Lafontaine haben nie eine Wahl auf Bundesebene gewinnen können!


Also war Brandt deiner Meinung nach zwar ein Kontrast zu Schmidt aber kein Linker?


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nochmal schwarz-rot wird die SPD nicht mitmachen. Dann geht sie eher in die Opposition.


Haben sie vor der letzten Wahl auch verkündet. Aber ach diese Machtgeilheit Verantwortung...


----------



## seahawk (25. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alles was du sagst ist soweit richtig, aber das eben nicht, die SPD war bis sich die Reformisten um Friedrich Ebert ab ~ 1910 durchsetzten  eher eine sehr linke Partei und am Marxismus auch durch Liebknecht und Bebel orientiert.
> Erst durch den WWI, den Burgfrieden und die "Übernahme" durch die Reformisten wurde die SPD die Staatstragende Partei die du beschreibst und natürlich nach dem Krieg und während der Weimarer Republik.
> Wären Ebert und Stresemann nicht so früh gestorben , wäre uns der ganze braune Scheiss erspart geblieben, denn durch Eberts Tod (1925), brachen die Flügelkämpfe wieder massiv aus und Hindenburg wäre nie Reichspräsident geworden.


Man muss es aber im historischen Kontext sehen. Die gesamte Gesellschaft war deutlich konservativer und von den linken Parteien in Europa war die SPD immer noch weniger revolutionär und mehr gewerkschaftsnah


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, das danach halt  Merkel überzeugt hat, denn *trotz *der Agenda Politik hat die SPD ein Ergebnis eingefahren, wovon sie danach nur Träumen konnte!


Dann wurden die Folgen der Agenda Politik da vielleicht noch nicht richtig realisiert.
Fakt ist das es danach immer weniger Wählerstimmen wurden.
Und quasi alle (ehemaligen) SPD Wähler haben ausgesagt, dass sie sich von der Schröder Politik verraten und verkauft gefühlt haben. Also gibt es da einen deutlichen und offensichtlichen Zusammenhang.
Dazu kam außerdem das die GroKo der SPD zusätzlich geschadet hat. Merkel hat sich profiliert.
Die Parteien haben sich nicht mehr besonders abgegrenzt. Was der SPD noch mehr Wählerstimmen gekostet hat.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und quasi alle (ehemaligen) SPD Wähler haben ausgesagt, dass sie sich von der Schröder Politik verraten und verkauft gefühlt haben. Also gibt es da einen deutlichen und offensichtlichen Zusammenhang.


Ich hab 1998 auch die Sozen gewählt und enttäuscht bin ich von der Vetternwirtschaft, dié Schröder betrieben hat.
Riester Rente und so, wo er seinem Kumpel Maschmeier und der Finanzbranche ordentlich Geld in den Arsch geblasen hat.
Und die nachfolgenden Kanzlerkandidaten haben sich davon auch nicht distanziert. 
Und Scholz soll erst mal erklären, was da mit den Cum Ex Geschäften war und was nun mit Wirecard ist.


----------



## seahawk (25. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann wurden die Folgen der Agenda Politik da vielleicht noch nicht richtig realisiert.
> Fakt ist das es danach immer weniger Wählerstimmen wurden.
> Und quasi alle (ehemaligen) SPD Wähler haben ausgesagt, dass sie sich von der Schröder Politik verraten und verkauft gefühlt haben. Also gibt es da einen deutlichen und offensichtlichen Zusammenhang.
> Dazu kam außerdem das die GroKo der SPD zusätzlich geschadet hat. Merkel hat sich profiliert.
> Die Parteien haben sich nicht mehr besonders abgegrenzt. Was der SPD noch mehr Wählerstimmen gekostet hat.


Wie sollen die SPD Wähler das gut finden, wenn die Parteiführung mit den Entscheidungen auch nicht klar kommt? Das Problem war, dass Gegner der Reformen die SPD gemieden haben und Befürworter ebenso, weil man davon ausgehen musste, dass die SPD mit der Rolle rückwärts kommt.


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss es aber im historischen Kontext sehen. Die gesamte Gesellschaft war deutlich konservativer und von den linken Parteien in Europa war die SPD immer noch weniger revolutionär und mehr gewerkschaftsnah


Mit der Erklärung kann ich mitgehen und stimme ihr zu.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. August 2021)

Seit ich es in Erinnerung habe, kamen einschneidende, progressive Maßnahmen immer von der SPD. Vor 2005 hat man Ausländer wie Bürger zweiter Klasse behandelt, Einbürgerung war extrem kompliziert (hat der Vater von meinem türkischen Freund erzählt) etc. Man wollten Türken dritter Generation in Deutschland die Staatsbürgerschaft verweigern. D.h. 6-7 Millionen potentieller, junger Arbeitskräfte lagen brach auf dem Arbeitsmarkt.. Hätte die SPD mit den linken Parteien die Missstände nicht rechtzeitig beseitigt, würden wir französische Verhältnisse in Banlieau erleben. Nix Gutes entspringt einer hohen Jungendarbeitslosigkeit.
Die grünen Reformen wären ohne die SPD gar nicht machbar gewesen. Die Agenda und Hartzreformen gestalten immer noch maßgeblich nach 16 Jahren das Arbeitsleben in Deutschland. Wenn es so schlimm gewesen sein soll, warum ruhte sich die CDU 16 Jahre lang darauf, ohne überhaupt Reformen auf den Weg zu bringen.

Die CDU hat uns digital gesehen an die Wand gefahren. Alle wissen, dass der Automatisierung, IT, erneuerbarer Energie etc. die Zukunft gehört. Die Regierung ist nicht da für die Umsetzung, die Infrastruktur dazu gehört aber zu deren Aufgaben. Wir haben das teuerste und lahmste Internet hier. Industrialisierung 4.0 scheitert schon an der Infrastruktur. Statt IT-verwandte Infrastruktur zu fördern, gibt es Reformen wie Uploadefilter etc., die dem Industriestandort Deutschland nichts nützen. Wir gehen drei Schritte im "Neuland" zurück. Wir hinken der USA und anderen in dem Bereich mittlerweile genau die 16-20 Jahre hinterher.
Dann kommen die Umweltreformen. Zugegebenermaßen war die Sensibilisierung der Bevölkerung zum Thema in der Breite nicht gegeben, deswegen kann ich der CDU keinen richtigen Vorwurf machen. Im aktuellen Programm sehe ich aber kaum etwas Brauchbares. Wir brauchen eine nachhaltige Umweltpolitik mit einschneidenen Maßnahmen. Alles nur an den CO2-Ausstoß anzuknüpfen, geht nicht weit genug und das sage ich als Konservativer. Es wird immer noch die Hälfte der frischen Lebensmittel weggeschmissen, es gibt zu viel Plastik bei den Verpackungen. Man versucht die Leute moralisch zu erpressen, weniger Fleisch zu essen. Warum nicht mit Logik und Debatte vorangehen und sagen, dass die Bevölkerung auf lange Sicht ihre Ernährung vorwiegend vergetarisch gestalten soll, sonst kann man sie gar nicht nachhaltig ernähren. Es wird immer noch zu wenig für die Mülltrennung und Vermeidung von Plastikmüll getan. Da gibt es so viele, essentielle Baustellen, die in keinem Programm angesprochen werden, nichtmal von den Grünen. Da geht es nur um die CO2-Debatte.

Die jetztige SPD hat an der Spitze Möchtegernlinke wie Borjans und Esken, beide gehören dem extremen Flügel. Somit ist die Partei mit der SPD von früher nicht vergleichbar. Sie ist ein Schatten ihrer selbst.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Agenda und Hartzreformen gestalten immer noch maßgeblich nach 16 Jahren das Arbeitsleben in Deutschland. Wenn es so schlimm gewesen sein soll, warum ruhte sich die CDU 16 Jahre lang darauf, ohne überhaupt Reformen auf den Weg zu bringen.


Weil das die Union am Besten kann -- sich ausruhen.
Kohl hat sich 16 Jahre ausgeruht, Merkel hat sich 16 Jahre ausgeruht. Bedeutet also, dass die nächsten Jahre wieder hektischer und einschneidender werden.


----------



## seahawk (25. August 2021)

Man könnte auch sagen, dass es Deutschland insgesamt gut geht. Ich würde ja gerne eine grüne Regirung sehen, die gezwungen ist in die Konfliktbereiche zwischen dem Ausbau von erneuerbaren Energien oder dem schnellen Internet und dem Naturschutz zu gehen. Oder eine grüne Regierung, die entscheiden muss ob bei Genehmigungsverfahren von Radschnellwegen das Einspruchsrecht der Naturschutzverbände begrenzt wird.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie sollen die SPD Wähler das gut finden, wenn die Parteiführung mit den Entscheidungen auch nicht klar kommt? Das Problem war, dass Gegner der Reformen die SPD gemieden haben und Befürworter ebenso, weil man davon ausgehen musste, dass die SPD mit der Rolle rückwärts kommt.


Was willst du mir eigentlich damit sagen?
Wenn unpopuläre Politik gemacht wird, welche eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von dem ist, für das man eigentlich steht, ist es kein Wunder, das daraus Konsequenzen gezogen werden.
Ich wollte den Wählerrückgang der SPD in den letzten Jahren  damit erklären. Und warum die Menschen unzufrieden sind.


----------



## seahawk (25. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was willst du mir eigentlich damit sagen?
> Wenn unpopuläre Politik gemacht wird, welche eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von dem ist, für das man eigentlich steht, ist es kein Wunder, das daraus Konsequenzen gezogen werden.
> Ich wollte den Wählerrückgang der SPD in den letzten Jahren  erklären. Und warum die Menschen unzufrieden sind.


Komischerweise ging die Wählerwanderung von der SPD aber nicht zu den Linken, als klare Gegner der Reformen, sondern zu CDU, Grünen und AfD. Der Rückgang der Wählerstimmen der SPD hat nicht viel mit ALG2 zu tun, es halt viel mit einem fehlenden Erreichen der eigenen Zielgruppe zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Komischerweise ging die Wählerwanderung von der SPD aber nicht zu den Linken, als klare Gegner der Reformen, sondern zu CDU, Grünen und AfD. Der Rückgang der Wählerstimmen der SPD hat nicht viel mit ALG2 zu tun, es halt viel mit einem fehlenden Erreichen der eigenen Zielgruppe zu tun.


Zu den Linken gingen auch welche. Und zu den Grünen hauptsächlich.
Und nein, ich sehe das anders. Das hat alles eine Menge mit der Agenda 2010 zu tun.


----------



## SpinningFlop (25. August 2021)

:


----------



## seahawk (25. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zu den Linken gingen auch welche. Und zu den Grünen hauptsächlich.
> Und nein, ich sehe das anders. Das hat alles eine Menge mit der Agenda 2010 zu tun.


Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das falsch ist. Der Kernwähler fühlte sich von der SPD nicht mehr vertreten und das lag weniger an den Reformen als an dem Umgang mit den selben. Der Fokus lag auf Leistungsempfängern und Menschen in prekären Verhältnissen, aber eben nicht mehr bei denen die zur (unteren) Mittelschicht zählen. Diesen Menschen hat man kein Angebot gemacht, aber viele moralisierende Konzepte erstellt um darzulegen was diese Menschen falsch machen. Erzeugen zu viel CO2, sind zu wenig fremdenfreundlich, gendern nicht genug, essen zu viel Fleisch,...

Die Grünenwähler*in mit akademischen Grad kann mit dieser moralisierenden Politik gut leben. In der hübschen Vorstadt mit den EFHs leben wenige Ausländer, das Geld reicht für ein E-Auto zusätzlich zum SUV und der Biometzger ist bezahlbar.
Die SPD Wähler*in kann sich das meist eher nicht leisten.


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2021)

Wen sollen diese Plakate ansprechen, den durchschnittlichen Einzeller?


seahawk schrieb:


> Die Grünenwähler*in mit akademischen Grad kann mit dieser moralisierenden Politik gut leben. In der hübschen Vorstadt mit den EFHs leben wenige Ausländer, das Geld reicht für ein E-Auto zusätzlich zum SUV und der Biometzger ist bezahlbar.
> Die SPD Wähler*in kann sich das meist eher nicht leisten.


Hinzu kommt, das der klassische SPD Wähler auch eher sehr wenig mit überbordender Identitätspolitik anfangen kann und auch eine gewisse Skepsis entwickelt, gegenüber einer uneingeschränkten Willkommenskultur.


----------



## seahawk (25. August 2021)

Natürlich, oft hat die SPD-Wähler*in  schon durch das Wohnquartier mehr negative Begegnungen mit Personen mit Migrationshintergrund als die typische Grünen-Wähler*in.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2021)

Uii, jetzt wir hier sogar schon gegendert.


----------



## cx19 (25. August 2021)

Ich habe zwar eine Präferenz wen ich im Kanzleramt sehen wollen würde, aber im Prinzip ist es mir egal, so lange es  keiner von der AFD oder den Linken ist.


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind die Zuwendungen vom Merkelregime?


Frag @Don-71 ist seine Partei

Topic:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





> Wir lernen: Die Union schätzt zwar den Wert der Dinge, doch nicht jene, die diese Dinge herstellen. Und außerdem: Die Union schätzt ihre Wähler – unterschätzt jedoch deren intellektuelle Anbindung an die reale Welt im Jahr 2021. Es muss frustrierend sein, dieser Tage zum Milieu der karnivoren Konservativen zu zählen, die sich davon angesprochen fühlen sollen.


Wie passend und außerdem folge ich der These, dass jeder der die Union wählt fast zwangsläufig die Grünen dazu bekommt.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2021)

Schauen wir doch zur Abwechslung mal, wie es bei denen aussieht, die keine Big Player oder sogar neu auf dem Spielfeld sind und in der Regel nach Umfragen unter "Sonstige" aufgeführt werden:

*Die Partei* ist nach eigenen Angaben immer noch sehr gut, macht aber meines Erachtens weniger Wahlkampf für sich, als dass sie - gewohnt augenzwinkernd - vor dummen bzw. bedenklichen Wahlentscheidungen warnt.
Wer unbedingt seine Stimme harmlos parken möchte, kann das vielleicht hier tun.

*Die Piraten* haben anscheinend irgendwo noch ein paar Plakate drucken lassen oder gefunden und machen auch ein wenig Wahlwerbung. So richtig was werden will es aber anscheinend nicht, seit ihr zentrales Thema erfolgreich von anderen Parteien - man verzeihe mir die Anspielung - gekapert wurde und man sich anscheinend intern immer noch nicht hinlänglich strukturiert hat.

*Die Basis* fällt durch vergleichsweise starken Wahlwerbeeinsatz und das Fehlen konkreter Positionen auf - auch gemessen daran, dass konkrete Ansagen in der deutschen Parteienlandschaft generell selten sind.
Um Schlagwort-Bingo ist man nicht verlegen, aber dazu gefragt, wie man zu offenkundig rechtsextremen, antisemitischen und schlichtweg pathologisch Irren in den eigenen Reihen steht, bekommt man nur die Antwort, man wolle offen für alle Meinungen sein. Das klingt erst einmal schön, ist aber bei näherer Überlegung so, als würde man auch den Hühnerstall für den Fuchs und die Speisekammer für die Ratten offen lassen.
Insgesamt scheint diese Partei der politische Arm von Spinnern aller Coleur werden zu wollen, wobei ich keineswegs ausschließen möchte, dass auch positiv idealistische Spinner dabei sind. Ich bezweifle aber irgendwie, dass sich diese gegen die gefühlte Übermacht an Q-Anons, Quarkdenkern, Reichsbürgern und Esoterikern durchsetzen werden.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Hier in der Gegend kommt in der Plakatstatistik die *MLPD* noch vor den Linken.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> *Die Basis* fällt durch vergleichsweise starken Wahlwerbeeinsatz und das Fehlen konkreter Positionen auf - auch gemessen daran, dass konkrete Ansagen in der deutschen Parteienlandschaft generell selten sind.
> Um Schlagwort-Bingo ist man nicht verlegen, aber dazu gefragt, wie man zu offenkundig rechtsextremen, antisemitischen und schlichtweg pathologisch Irren in den eigenen Reihen steht, bekommt man nur die Antwort, man wolle offen für alle Meinungen sein. Das klingt erst einmal schön, ist aber bei näherer Überlegung so, als würde man auch den Hühnerstall für den Fuchs und die Speisekammer für die Ratten offen lassen.
> Insgesamt scheint diese Partei der politische Arm von Spinnern aller Coleur werden zu wollen, wobei ich keineswegs ausschließen möchte, dass auch positiv idealistische Spinner dabei sind. Ich bezweifle aber irgendwie, dass sich diese gegen die gefühlte Übermacht an Q-Anons, Quarkdenkern, Reichsbürgern und Esoterikern durchsetzen werden.


Hört sich ja gefährlich an. Werden die schon vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gefährlich an. Werden die schon vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet?


Und inwiefern?
Das ist eine Lachnummer, die werden bei der Wahl nicht relevant sein.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und inwiefern?
> Das ist eine Lachnummer, die werden bei der Wahl nicht relevant sein.


Wenn sie Volksverhetzungen betreiben und den Staat oder das System bedrohen.
Sowas muß man im Keim ersticken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn sie Volksverhetzungen betreiben und den Staat oder das System bedrohen.
> Sowas muß man im Keim ersticken.


Selbst die NPD ist nicht verboten worden, wird hier auch eher nicht passieren.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Dann sollten sie ein neues Parteigründungsgesetz formulieren. Das man nur noch eine Partei gründen darf nach bestimmten Kriterien. Dann fallen solche Drecksparteien schon mal weg.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollten sie ein neues Parteigründungsgesetz formulieren. Das man nur noch eine Partei gründen darf nach bestimmten Kriterien. Dann fallen solche Drecksparteien schon mal weg.


Der "Dreck" kommt doch eh erst später aus den Löchern gekrochen, hat man ja auch bei der AfD beobachten können.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der "Dreck" kommt doch eh erst später aus den Löchern gekrochen, hat man ja auch bei der AfD beobachten können.


Ja erst tun sie lammfromm und dann zeigen sie ihre wahre Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Solang niemand geschädigt wird/zu so etwas aufgerufen wird, darf jeder Schwurbler eine Partei gründen. Und das ist auch gut so.
Denn wie wenn nicht absolut undemokratisch sollte ein solcher Zulassungsausschuss denn bitte arbeiten?


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Denn wie wenn nicht absolut undemokratisch sollte ein solcher Zulassungsausschuss denn bitte arbeiten?


Er sollte überprüfen ob die "Werte" welche die Partei vertrittt, mit den Werten unsere Demokratie und Verfassung kompatibel sind. Aber das würde wohl wieder nur zusätzliche Bürokratie und Kosten bedeuten.
Und DJ Kuhpisse hat ja damit Recht: erst tun solche Parteien lammfromm und später zeigen sie ihre andere Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er sollte überprüfen ob die "Werte" welche die Partei vertrittt, mit den Werten unsere Demokratie und Verfassung kompatibel sind. Aber das würde wohl wieder nur zusätzliche Bürokratie und Kosten bedeuten.


Und wie soll das gehen, bevor es die Partei überhaupt gibt?


----------



## seahawk (26. August 2021)

Du meinst Werte wie Freiheit, Achtsamkeit, Selbstbestimmung, Meinungsfreiheit, echte Bildung  oder körperliche Unversehrtheit sind verfassungsfeindlich?


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen, bevor es die Partei überhaupt gibt?


Ich meinte ein  Art Gremium welches eine Art Zulassungsprüfung für neue Parteigründungen durchführt.



seahawk schrieb:


> Du meinst Werte wie Freiheit, Achtsamkeit, Selbstbestimmung, Meinungsfreiheit, echte Bildung  oder körperliche Unversehrtheit sind verfassungsfeindlich?


Nein, das meine ich nicht! Und das habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet.

Ich hatte geschrieben ob die Werte oder Ideologien, der Parteien, mit unserer Verfassung kompatibel sind.
Das so etwas vorab geprüft wird. Bevor eine Partei überhaupt zugelassen wird.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Nochmal: Wer soll diese höhere Instanz denn stellen? 
Die Judikative kann Taten (was Anstiftung zu Straftaten einschließt) beurteilen, aber niemand hat das Recht Gedanken zu beurteilen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wer soll diese höhere Instanz denn stellen?
> Die Judikative kann Taten (was Anstiftung zu Straftaten einschließt) beurteilen, aber niemand hat das Recht Gedanken zu beurteilen.


Geht doch auch gar nicht, geht nur bei Aussagen.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wer soll diese höhere Instanz denn stellen?


Verfassungsrechtler.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Judikative kann Taten (was Anstiftung zu Straftaten einschließt) beurteilen, aber niemand hat das Recht Gedanken zu beurteilen.


Es geht um deren Inhalte, Programm und den daraus ableitbaren Werten oder Ansichten.

Z.B. eine Partei stellt einen Antrag und stellt sich vor. Das Gremium überprüft dann die Partei und dessen Programm. Und entscheidet ob sie zugelassen wird oder nicht.

War auch nur mal ne fixe Idee um es solchen Parteien wie NPD, AfD & Co schwerer zu machen.
Weil es ja öfter schon so war, dass sie irgendwann verboten wurden. Aber kurz danach wieder eine neue ähnliche Partei gegründet hatten.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2021)

Um es mal abzukürzen: "Die Basis" als Ganzes wird nicht vom VS beobachtet, einzelne Personen und Teile jedoch sehr wohl - schon allein deshalb, weil besagte Personalien bereits im Kontext anderer Parteien und Aktionen wiederholt negativ aufgefallen sind.

Was Parteiverbote angeht, bin ich persönlich eher dagegen. Parteien bestehen aus Menschen, und wenn sich Menschen nachweislich strafbar machen, belangt man sie mit den Mitteln des Rechtsstaats. Wenn diese Leute für die Partei maßgeblich waren, bricht sie ohnehin zusammen, wenn die Anheizer aus dem Verkehr gezogen sind. Und wenn es demokratisch tragfähige Teile dieser Parteien gibt, können diese nach Ausfall der Radikalen eventuell einen Beitrag zur Gestaltung der politischen Landschaft leisten.

Ein Gremium, das über die Zulassung von Parteien entscheidet, stelle ich mir schwierig bis unmöglich vor. Dieses Gremium müsste selbst _komplett unparteiisch_ sein - was praktisch nicht zu gewährleisten ist. Zudem braucht eine gesunde Demokratie diese "Störer", die immerhin Auskunft über Stimmungen und Tendenzen in der Gesellschaft geben und dümmstenfalls als schlechtes Beispiel dienen können. Eine wehrhafte Demokratie wird allerdings acht geben, dass diese Personen und Gruppen nicht dadurch, dass sie sich nicht an die Spielregeln halten, mehr Macht erhalten, als es ihrer Anteil entspricht.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja erst tun sie lammfromm und dann zeigen sie ihre wahre Seite.


Also zur AfD muss man schon sagen, dass die Öffentlichkeit einige Fehler mit ihr gemacht hat.
2013 war sie doch sie keine gefährliche oder extreme Partei, aber wurde von vielen Seiten schon so behandelt, das war nicht fair und hat zu einer Wagenburgmentalität geführt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Was Parteiverbote angeht, bin ich persönlich eher dagegen.


Und es gab ja in der BRD erst 2 Parteiverbote von denen eins hochumstritten ist: Das der KPD

Da hat die CDU schon sehr früh nicht wirklich rechtsstaatlich gehandelt...


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine wehrhafte Demokratie wird allerdings acht geben, dass diese Personen und Gruppen nicht dadurch, dass sie sich nicht an die Spielregeln halten, mehr Macht erhalten, als es ihrer Anteil entspricht.


Naja, wenn ich mir die Wahlergebnisse der AfD in einigen ostdeutschen Bundesländern angucke und mitbekomme was die Politiker dort von sich geben, habe ich daran meine Zweifel.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also zur AfD muss man schon sagen, dass die Öffentlichkeit einige Fehler mit ihr gemacht hat.
> 2013 war sie doch sie keine gefährliche oder extreme Partei, aber wurde von vielen Seiten schon so behandelt, das war nicht fair und hat zu einer Wagenburgmentalität geführt.


Da hat Bernd Lucke schon reichlich Unsinn von sich gegeben.  Ernst nehmen konnte man die noch nie.
Aber verfassungsfeindlich waren sie da wohl noch nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (27. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also zur AfD muss man schon sagen, dass die Öffentlichkeit einige Fehler mit ihr gemacht hat.
> 2013 war sie doch sie keine gefährliche oder extreme Partei, aber wurde von vielen Seiten schon so behandelt, das war nicht fair und hat zu einer Wagenburgmentalität geführt.


Lucke hat es laufen lassen, dass "seine" Partei sukzessive von den "Rechten" übernommen wurde und hatte auch schon im Wahlkampf 2013 teilweise mit rechten Forderungen kokettiert.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und es gab ja in der BRD erst 2 Parteiverbote von denen eins hochumstritten ist: Das der KPD
> 
> Da hat die CDU schon sehr früh nicht wirklich rechtsstaatlich gehandelt...


Deine ständigen völligen unsinnigen Behauptungen und Anschuldigungen gegen die CDU nehmen schon wieder pathologische Züge an, denn eine Partei kann höchstens bei entsprechenden Mehrheiten in Bundestag und Bundesrat ein Parteiverbotsverfahren einleiten, entschieden darüber,  wird durch die Richter des Bundesverfassungsgericht, den du hier ja dann offensichtlich mangelnde Rechtsstaatlichkeit vorwirfst!


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lucke hat es laufen lassen, dass "seine" Partei sukzessive von den "Rechten" übernommen wurde und hatte auch schon im Wahlkampf 2013 teilweise mit rechten Forderungen kokettiert.


Natürlich war die AfD Rechts, keine Frage aber wo war sie?
2013 stand sie keinesfalls Rechts der CSU, was heute anders ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine ständigen völligen unsinnigen Behauptungen und Anschuldigungen gegen die CDU nehmen schon wieder pathologische Züge an, denn eine Partei kann höchstens bei entsprechenden Mehrheiten in Bundestag und Bundesrat ein Parteiverbotsverfahren einleiten, entschieden darüber, wird durch die Richter des Bundesverfassungsgericht, den du hier ja dann offensichtlich mangelnde Rechtsstaatlichkeit vorwirfst!


Es ist also rechtstaatlich einfach nicht ganz sauber abgelaufen und das wird auch klar, wenn man sich die Geschichte mal ansieht und Adenauer hat eindeutig und unter Historikern unzweifelhaft eingegriffen um die Sache zu beschleunigen.
Das BVerfG hat trotzdem 5 Jahre gebraucht und warum? Weil man die KPD eigentlich nicht verbieten wollte,
aber man dem politischen Druck nicht standgehalten hat. Das BVerfG in den 50ern ist nicht das BVerfG von heute.

Man muss feststellen, dass nicht alles ganz sauber lief und man seitens der Union nicht darauf warten konnte eine
unbequeme Partei loszuwerden obwohl sich diese sehr schnell am zerlegen war.
Wo wäre die KPD ohne das Verbot heute? Dort wo die DKP heute ist und was ist die DKP?
Klein, ohne Bedeutung und sie ist keinerlei Gefahr für die FDGO!


----------



## Don-71 (27. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 013 stand sie keinesfalls Rechts der CSU, was heute anders ist.


Das ist deine subjektive Meinung, die du nun wirklich mal mit Fakten belegen solltest!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das BVerfG hat trotzdem 5 Jahre gebraucht und warum? Weil man die KPD eigentlich nicht verbieten wollte,
> aber man dem politischen Druck nicht standgehalten hat. Das BVerfG in den 50ern ist nicht das BVerfG von heute.


Auch zu dieser Zeit, wurden die Richter nach Proportz besetzt und waren bei leibe nicht nur von der CDU/CSU ausgewählt worden, sondern auch von SPD und FDP.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist deine subjektive Meinung, die du nun wirklich mal mit Fakten belegen solltest!


So subjektiv ist das gar nicht, guck doch mal aus welchen Reihen die erste Riege der AfD Politiker 2013 und 2014 kam.
Die waren in der Union und in der FDP. 
Und sie waren dort nicht wie eine Erika Steinbach als totale Rechtsausleger bekannt.
Was hat denn einen Alexander Gauland, einen Bernd Lucke und einen Konrad Adam in der Union komplett an den Rand der Partei gestellt? Nichts, das waren normale Mitglieder der Union.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch zu dieser Zeit, wurden die Richter nach Proportz besetzt und waren bei leibe nicht nur von der CDU/CSU ausgewählt worden, sondern auch von SPD und FDP.


Warum sorgt ein Kanzler, in einem ordentlichen Verfahren, dafür, dass einem Senat das Verfahren abgenommen wird wenn er nicht endlich zu einer Entscheidung kommt?
Was ist das für eine Art so in die Justiz einzugreifen? Ja scheinbar war es legal, aber das gehört sich absolut nicht.
Und wäre es so eine klare Sache gewesen, dass die KPD verboten gehört hätte das keine 5 Jahre gedauert,
die SRP war ja auch deutlich schneller verboten.


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2021)

Was genau lehrt uns der Fall der KPD für die Wahl 2021?
Wobei nicht fast zum selben Thema heute ein Plakat der MLPD (die plakatieren hier in der ganzen Stadt echt z.T. mehr als die Etablierten, würde mich echt Mal interessieren wer das sponsort) doch wieder amüsiert hat wo man von einem Rechtsruck der Regierung warnt.
5m weiter verkündet die AfD dann dass die FDP noch zu grün wäre  .


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 5m weiter verkündet die AfD dann dass die FDP noch zu grün wäre  .


Das zeigt eigentlich mal wieder das die von nichts Ahnung haben.
Das ist so ein lächerlicher Haufen.

Am besten ist die Heuchlerin Alice Weidel. Wettert immer gegen Ausländer und ist selber in einer Partnerschaft mit einer aus Sri Lanka stammenden Frau.
Und Gauland hatte auch schon paarmal diskriminierende Äußerungen von sich gegeben . U.a. mit Boateng.
Der Höcke ist aber der Schlimmste. Einfach nur widerlich.
Die Partei gehört in meinen Augen verboten.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er sollte überprüfen ob die "Werte" welche die Partei vertrittt, mit den Werten unsere Demokratie und Verfassung kompatibel sind.



Es müssen nicht mal nur die Werte der Partei geprüft werden, sondern auch die ihrer Anhänger. Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, ob damit nur die Mitglieder, oder auch die Wähler gemeint sind.
Eine Partei mit verfassungsfeindlichen Anhängern ist verfassungswidrig, siehe Art 21 Abs. 2 GG: 



			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gg/art_21.html schrieb:
			
		

> Parteien, die nach ihren Zielen oder nach dem Verhalten ihrer Anhänger darauf ausgehen, die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung zu beeinträchtigen oder zu beseitigen oder den Bestand der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu gefährden, sind verfassungswidrig.




Übrigens gibt es aktuell eine Petition um die Dauer von Bundestagsamtszeiten auf 3 Legislaturperioden zu begrenzen:








						Petition unterschreiben
					

“Kein Platz für immer – Begrenzung der Amtszeit im Bundestag!”




					www.change.org


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es müssen nicht mal nur die Werte der Partei geprüft werden, sondern auch die ihrer Anhänger. Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, ob damit nur die Mitglieder, oder auch die Wähler gemeint sind.


Ist nur die Frage wie man das alles überprüfen soll.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> [...] sondern auch die ihrer Anhänger. Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, ob damit nur die Mitglieder, oder auch die Wähler gemeint sind.


Das kann man gar nicht überprüfen, denn es ist eine geheime Wahl, man kann also überhaupt gar nicht feststellen, wer eine Partei gewählt hat. Ergo wird das auch nicht als Kriterium nehmen können.


----------



## seahawk (28. August 2021)

Die Plakatte der MLPD sind teilweise echt Kunstwerke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			https://www.mlpd.de/bundestagswahl/wahlplakate_bundestagswahl-2021.pdf


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Plakatte der MLPD sind teilweise echt Kunstwerke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten ist die Heuchlerin Alice Weidel. Wettert immer gegen Ausländer und ist selber in einer Partnerschaft mit einer aus Sri Lanka stammenden Frau.


Es gibt aus Sicht der Afd gute und schlechte Ausländer.
Die guten sind die, die ihrem Job nachgehen oder ihr Vermögen nach Deutschland bringen --  gewisse saudische Prinzessinnen im Niqab laufen ja regelmäßig teure Boutiquen in den Touristenzentren an.
Und die schlechten sind eben all die anderen.
Schlimm finde ich jedoch diverse Unionspolitiker, die gleich mal erklärt haben, dass sich 2015 nicht wiederholen darf, obwohl die Sachlage heute eine völlig andere ist.
Und wenn ich mir dann das dünnpfiff Geschwafel von dem Chef der jungen Union anhöre, der letztens beim Lanz hockte, kriege ich Nackenstarre.


----------



## Mahoy (28. August 2021)

Kurz gesagt: Die AfD stört an den Ausländern nicht, dass es Ausländer sind, sondern dass diese arm sind und trotzdem nach Deutschland kommen.

In einem braunblauen Deutschland darf nur das eigene Fußvolk arm sein; zumindest geistig. Für die gibt es dann Wahlwerbung der Marke "Renten rauf, Steuern runter". Wie der Staat mehr Geld ausgeben soll, wenn er weniger einnimmt, macht den durchschnittlichen AfD-Wähler nicht stutzig. Der Adolf hat das ja damals auch geschafft.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir dann das dünnpfiff Geschwafel von dem Chef der jungen Union anhöre, der letztens beim Lanz hockte, kriege ich Nackenstarre


Oh ja das ist ja wirklich ein Depp.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir dann das dünnpfiff Geschwafel von dem Chef der jungen Union anhöre, der letztens beim Lanz hockte, kriege ich Nackenstarre.


Der schwafelt genauso einen Müll wie Paul Ziemiak. Welcher davor sein Amt bei der jungen Union inne hatte.
Da ist mir Kevin Kühnert deutlich lieber.

Olaf Scholz ist jetzt unter Beschuss: CDU, Grüne und Linke attackieren Scholz wegen Cum-Ex-Affäre

Außerdem hat er sich zu einer möglichen Koalition mit den Linken geäußert


> SPD-Kanzlerkandidat Olaf Scholz hat einer Koalition mit der Linken nach der Bundestagswahl erneut keine deutliche Absage erteilt. "Weil dieses Topfschlagen nicht gut ist für die Demokratie. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass nach der Absage an eine Koalition die Frage nach der nächsten folgt", sagte er auf die Frage im Interview mit der _Frankfurter Allgemeinen Sonntagszeitun_g, warum er nicht klar Nein zu einem Bündnis mit der Linken sage. "Und irgendwann diskutiert das Land nicht mehr über das Wohl des Landes, sondern die Ränke von Parteien."
> 
> Er sei überzeugt: "Jede Regierung in Deutschland muss sich ganz klar zur transatlantischen Partnerschaft bekennen, zur Mitgliedschaft in der Nato und zu einer starken und souveränen Europäischen Union. Dazu, dass wir solide mit dem Geld umgehen und dass die Wirtschaft wachsen muss. Und dass die Sicherheit im Inneren gewährleistet wird." All diese Punkte seien für ihn unabdingbar.


Quelle: Olaf Scholz will Koalition mit der Linken nicht ausschließen


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem hat er sich zu einer möglichen Koalition mit den Linken geäußert


Scholz hat also nur mal wieder eines bestätigt: Die SPD steht seit über 100 Jahren in Treue fest auf Seiten der Interessenverbände des Kapitals und des Militärs und egal wie groß und schwer die Krise sein mag, der Verrat der SPD ist sicher.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, das danach halt Merkel überzeugt hat, denn *trotz *der Agenda Politik hat die SPD ein Ergebnis eingefahren, wovon sie danach nur Träumen konnte!


Die Agenda Politik ist zu dem Zeitpunkt teilweise noch nichtmal voll zur Wirkung gekommen bzw. hat voll durchgeschlagen. Ein bis zwei Jahre später, sah das ganze schon komplett anders aus. 



Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich warte bis MrWissen2go alle Wahlprogramme der Parteien vorgestellt hat.


Werf mal einen Blick in die aktuelle ct.








						Bundestagswahl: Buzzwords statt Sachverstand
					

Dass die Parteien im Wahlkampf viel über Digitalisierung reden ist gut. Leider sind die angekündigten Projekte eher unseriös oder gar kompletter Nonsens.




					www.heise.de
				



https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2021/19


> Bundestagswahl: Wer digitalisiert Deutschland?
> Digitalpolitik Versäumnisse der großen Koalition 16
> Pläne der Parteien im Vergleich 22
> Politiker Online herausfinden, was sie wollen 30
> Zahlen, Daten, Fakten Parteien und Politik 34


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Scholz hat also nur mal wieder eines bestätigt: Die SPD steht seit über 100 Jahren in Treue fest auf Seiten der Interessenverbände des Kapitals und des Militärs und egal wie groß und schwer die Krise sein mag, der Verrat der SPD ist sicher.


Und das machst du jetzt genau woran fest?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das machst du jetzt genau woran fest?


Die hängen mit den Gerwerkschaften und den Großkonzernen zusammen, die Bundeswehr soll auch mehr Geld verbraten dürfen.
Mehr Staatsausgaben sowieso.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die hängen mit den Gerwerkschaften und den Großkonzernen zusammen, die Bundeswehr soll auch mehr Geld verbraten dürfen.
> Mehr Staatsausgaben sowieso.


Das die SPD gewerkschaftsnah ist das ja nichts neues. Und Großkonzerne? Ich glaube da sind andere Parteien schlimmer was Lobbyismus usw angeht.
Mehr Staatsausgaben? Soviel ich weiß will die SPD Reiche stärker besteuern. Union und FDP versprechen keine Steuersenkungen. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das finanzieren wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Union und FDP versprechen keine Steuersenkungen. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das finanzieren wollen.


Staatsausgaben reduzieren.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Staatsausgaben reduzieren.


Eher Neuverschuldungen.

Das konnte schwarz-gelb unter Kohl ja schon sehr gut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch nicht damit. Und ich denke HenneHuhn meinte es auch anders.


Doch doch, ich meinte das schon so.

Oder zumindest in soweit, dass die Sozen ihre ursprünglichen Ideen so weit pervertiert haben, dass de facto nix davon übrig ist. Und das dann als "Anpassung an die Gegebenheiten" verkauft haben.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2021)

Söder bekommt Muffensausen: Markus Söder warnt vor "historischem Linksrutsch"


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2021)

SPD und Grüne haben RRG faktisch ausgeschlossen wenn die Linke nicht ne totale Kehrtwende macht,
aber ja historischer Linksrutsch



> SPD-Kanzlerkandidat Olaf Scholz warf er vor, mit unlauteren Methoden an die Macht kommen zu wollen.


Meine Güte ist Söder Lost, man muss ja kein Fan von Scholz sein, aber was ist unlauter?
Sich keine Faux Pas zu leisten?
Nicht mit Schlamm nach Baerbock oder Laschet zu werfen?


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> SPD und Grüne haben RRG faktisch ausgeschlossen wenn die Linke nicht ne totale Kehrtwende macht,
> aber ja historischer Linksrutsch


Scholz hat ein Bündnis mit Links nicht ganz ausgeschlossen. Wenn die sich zur Nato bekennen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Scholz hat ein Bündnis mit Links nicht ganz ausgeschlossen. Wenn die sich zur Nato bekennen.


Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die da beide stur bleiben, so bleibt einiges erspart.


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2021)

Wenn die Linken vorm Rechtsruck und die Rechten vorm Linksruck warnen kann man wohl ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen dass da garnichts rückt.


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2021)

In Deutschland wird nicht geruckt. Dafür müsste man sich ja bewegen.

Nein, mal ernsthaft: Das ist doch alles nur Wahlkampfgetöse und Fischen bei bestimmten Wählergruppen. Wer glaubt denn bitteschön ernsthaft, dass Die Linke als kleinster Partner in einer Koalition mal mal eben die beiden großen Partner von Positionen überzeugt, die sie nicht zufällig ohnehin weitestgehend teilen?

Wenn der Olaf etwas Sinnvolles sagen wollte, hätte er zur Bedingung gemacht, dass sich Die Linke von ein paar Positionen verabschiedet, die eine Zusammenarbeit tatsächlich unmöglich machen. Ein Fünftel, das mit der NATO (bzw. auch nur mit einigen Aspekten derselben) über Kreuz liegen, findet sowohl die SPD auls auch die Grünen bei sich selbst, da sorgt ein dunkelroter Koalitionspartner auch nicht für mehr interne Diskussionen.


----------



## seahawk (29. August 2021)

So wie sich die Linke gerade selbst vernichtet, ist die Spekulation um RRG lächerlich. Eigentlich tut man nur der CDU einen Gefallen, die können die roten Socken wieder aus dem Schrank holen. 









						Die Linke: Bernd Riexinger nennt Sahra Wagenknechts Vorgehen »brandgefährlich«
					

Ex-Linkenchef Bernd Riexinger war schon lange kein Freund von Sahra Wagenknecht. Auf einem Parteitermin rechnete er nun mit der früheren Fraktionsvorsitzenden ab – ihre Thesen seien »irre« und »völliger Quatsch«.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						Linken-nahe Gewerkschaft ruft zu Linken-Wahlboykott auf
					

Ex-Linkenchef Riexinger attackierte Sahra Wagenknecht wegen ihres Buchs scharf. Nun feuern die Wagenknecht-Anhänger zurück – und rufen dazu auf, die Linke in Baden-Württemberg nicht zu wählen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> So wie sich die Linke gerade selbst vernichtet, ist die Spekulation um RRG lächerlich. Eigentlich tut man nur der CDU einen Gefallen, die können die roten Socken wieder aus dem Schrank holen.


Welche Position vertrittst du eigentlich? Ich dachte du wärst Linken-Symphatisant? Und Wähler.
Du hattest ja mal öfter in der Vergangenheit hier linke, teilweise schon radikale Positionen, eingeworfen.
Oder waren die nur zum provozieren?  

Heute Abend kommt ein TV-Triell der 3 Kanzlerkandidaten auf RTL um 20.15 Uhr:  Hier ist das TV-Triell am Sonntag zu sehen

Der Wahlkampf kann beginnen!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (29. August 2021)

Natürlich wird es dieses Jahr wieder die AfD werden, wobei ich derBasis auch nicht abgeneigt bin.


----------



## seahawk (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Position vertrittst du eigentlich? Ich dachte du wärst Linken-Symphatisant? Und Wähler.
> Du hattest ja mal öfter in der Vergangenheit hier linke, teilweise schon radikale Positionen, eingeworfen.
> Oder waren die nur zum provozieren?
> 
> ...


Nur weil man links ist, muss man den sinnlosen Machtkampf in der Linken nicht gut finden. Gerade wenn eine reale Chance für eine linke Mehrheit besteht.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es dieses Jahr wieder die AfD werden, wobei ich derBasis auch nicht abgeneigt bin.


Wenn einem die AfD noch zu Links ist, jetzt kann man dich wohl offiziell einen Querdenker nennen.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Eigentlich waren gestern beim TV Triell alle 3 Politiker wie sonst auch. Laschet hatte Scholz 2 mal angegriffen. Der hatte das gewohnt  ruhig-sachlich abgewehrt.
Das Schlusswort hatte Laschet eigentlich versaut, da er keine Inhalte genannt hat. Nur auf Standhaftigkeit und Verlässlichkeit verwiesen.  Die alten "Werte" der Union.  Das kam bei den Zuschauern nicht so gut an, wie man es in der Umfrage danach sehen konnte.


----------



## seahawk (30. August 2021)

Eigentlich waren alle 3 schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Mir haben die Argumente von Olaf Scholz gerade beim Schlussplädoyer gut gefallen.
Allerdings wird man Leidenschaft und Charisma bei ihm wohl nie sehen.
Auf viele wirkt er wie eine Schlaftablette. Auch in meinen Freundes -  und Bekanntenkreis.
Das ist gar nicht mit den Vollblut-Politikern von früher vergleichbar.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2021)

Die CDU/CSU kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Egal welcher Politiker dieser Partei vertritt. Denn wer der Meinung ist, bei stetig steigenden Mieten und Lebenshaltungskosten, das Steuererleichterungen nur für Unternehmen und Reiche der richtige Weg wäre, der regiert in meinen Augen klar am Volk vorbei. CDU/CSU - Eine Partei von Reiche für Reiche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiXzhQr5AUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das ist nur einer von vielen Punkten....


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Ich kann auch diesen Podcast nur empfehlen:




__





						Lage der Nation – Der Politik-Podcast aus Berlin mit Philip Banse und Ulf Buermeyer
					






					lagedernation.org
				




In der aktuellen Folge: Ein Interview mit Annalena Baerbock

Mit dem Team von Scholz steht man in Verbindung, von Team Laschet hört man nichts


----------



## -ElCritico- (30. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren alle 3 schlecht.


Ich hatte ähnlichen Eindruck.


RyzA schrieb:


> Mir haben die Argumente von Olaf Scholz gerade beim Schlussplädoyer gut gefallen.
> Allerdings wird man Leidenschaft und Charisma bei ihm wohl nie sehen.
> Auf viele wirkt er wie eine Schlaftablette. Auch in meinen Freundes -  und Bekanntenkreis.
> Das ist gar nicht mit den Vollblut-Politikern von früher vergleichbar.


Scholz ist ein Realpolitiker. Seine Art sich zu präsentieren passt zu seiner Art Politik zu betreiben.


seahawk schrieb:


> So wie sich die Linke gerade selbst vernichtet, ist die Spekulation um RRG lächerlich. Eigentlich tut man nur der CDU einen Gefallen, die können die roten Socken wieder aus dem Schrank holen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di Identitätskrise ist bei ihnen voll angekommen. Dabei sind gerade die linken Positionen Sonnenklar: Mehr Lohn, Steuererleichterung für Benachteiligte, mehr Investition in die Infrastruktur/Vorsorge für die Menschen,
Gleichberechtigung beim Lohn etc.
Stattdessen gräbt man das eigene Grab mit der Identitätspolitik. Sie sind dann alle in kleine "auf sich stolze und moralisch erhobene" Lager zersplittet, die einzeln über keine reelle Macht verfügen. Das haben übrigens die superreichen Neoliberalen aus den USA erfoglreich erfunden und dort als linke Positionen verkauft. Was wir sehen, ist das übliche Herüberschwappen mit einer Verzögerung hierzulande.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die CDU/CSU kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Egal welcher Politiker dieser Partei vertritt. Denn wer der Meinung ist, bei stetig steigenden Mieten und Lebenshaltungskosten, das Steuererleichterungen nur für Unternehmen und Reiche der richtige Weg wäre, der regiert in meinen Augen klar am Volk vorbei. CDU/CSU - Eine Partei von Reiche für Reiche


Tja wer mit und nach Corona und der damit einhergehenden wirtschaftlichen Stagnation oder gar Arbeitzplatzabbau, nicht verstehen kann, das man der Wirtschaft und somit Unternehmen Anreize bieten muss, dass sich die Wirtschaft so schnell wie möglich erholt, damit sie weiterhin Arbeitsplätze schafft, damit "Menschen"ihr Geld verdienen können, hat vieles wohl nicht vestanden.
Das gilt genauso für die Interpretation, das Steuererleichterung und Bürokratieabbau für Unternehmen ,Politik für Reiche wäre!
Noch leben wir hier nicht im Sozialismus!


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das man der Wirtschaft und somit Unternehmen Anreize bieten muss, dass sich die Wirtschaft so schnell wie möglich erholt,


Deswegen sollte man eine Partei wählen die genau das tut.

Also man sollte vielleicht etwas auf die Industrie hören, können leider nicht alle








						Scheuer: VW-Ansatz zu E-Mobilität „komplett falsch“
					

Bundesverkehrsminister Andreas Scheuer hat Äußerungen von Volkswagen-Chef Herbert Diess widersprochen. Der CSU-Politiker sagte am Montag auf einer Mobilitäts-Konferenz in Berlin, er halte die Aussagen von Diess für „komplett falsch“




					www.heise.de
				











						Klimaschutz: Wie die Brennstoffzelle bei Autos floppt
					

Mit Millionen fördert der Bund seit Jahren Wasserstoffantriebe bei Autos. Gebracht hat es kaum etwas.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Wie findet wohl die Windkraftindustrie sowas wie die 10H Regel?
Kommt es gut, wenn der Kanzlerkandidat der Union den Pionier der Batterieautos (dem der Markt mit seinem Kurs recht gibt!) fragt was er von Wasserstoff hält?

Die Union ist gegen eine moderne Industrie.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja wer mit und nach Corona und der damit einhergehenden wirtschaftlichen Stagnation oder gar Arbeitzplatzabbau, nicht verstehen kann, das man der Wirtschaft und somit Unternehmen Anreize bieten muss, dass sich die Wirtschaft so schnell wie möglich erholt, damit sie weiterhin Arbeitsplätze schafft, damit "Menschen"ihr Geld verdienen können, hat vieles wohl nicht vestanden.


Gerade die großen Unternehmen in Deutschland bekommen schon heute haufenweise Subventionen und Steuererleichterungen und sind beim Jammern, wie schlecht es ihnen doch geht, immer ganz vorne mit dabei. Und genau auf diese zielt meine Aussage auch ab. Jeder der die Gewinnzahlen der großen Dax-Konzerne verfolgt hat, kann das sicher auch nachvollziehen bzw. sich denken wie meine Aussage gemeint war. Dabei wurde von diesen Unternehmen vieles oftmals zu schwarz gemalt. Siehe hier: *Klick*

Und wenn man sich die Gewinne der Dax-Unternehmen mal anschaut, wird klar was wirklich los ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/gewinne-konzerne-dax-1.5300864

Wer meistens auf der Strecke bleibt sind die kleinen und mittelständischen Unternehmen sowie Selbstständige. Und hier hakt es einfach nach wie vor. Das liegt vorallem daran, das die versprochene Hilfsleistungen viel zu spät , gar nicht ankommen oder zu gering sind. Siehe hier: *Klick* *Klick* *Klick*

Was bringen dir also deine "Anreize" wenn dein Unternehmen aus oben genannten Gründen Insolvenz anmelden muss? Gar nichts... Mit Anreizen alleine kannst du keine Firma über Wasser halten.

In meinen Augen wird hier klar mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Für große Unternehmen (siehe DAX) gelten scheinbar andere Spielregeln als für die Kleinen. Oder wie kann es sonst sein, das beispielsweise ein Unternehmen wie Daimler immer noch von Staatshilfen profitieren kann, obwohl es Milliardengewinne einfährt? Ist doch herrlich wenn man den firmeneigenen Lobbyisten direkt auf dem Schoß der Politiker sitzen hat. Die regeln das schon. Denn VW und Co. haben nicht gejammert das die Hilfen zu langsam ankommen würden. Nein, das gejammer kam von den kleinen, mittleren und Selbstständigen. Und die hat man hart im Regen stehen lassen. Hab ich wunderbar bei uns im Ort zu sehen und zu hören bekommen. Glaub mir, da wird dir anders wenn du solche Geschichten hörst. Sowas geht unter die Haut und schmerzt massiv, wenn von heute auf morgen komplette Existenzen vernichtet werden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das gilt genauso für die Interpretation, das Steuererleichterung und Bürokratieabbau fürUnternehmen ,Politik für Reiche wäre!
> Noch leben wir hier nicht im Sozialismus!


Lass den Sozialismus aus dem Spiel, denn um den geht es hier überhaupt nicht. Sondern eher um den gesunden Menschenverstand. Und den fordere ich im Jahr 2021 eigentlich von jedem Politiker. 

Denkst du nur weil die Unternehmen weniger Bürokratie und Steuern bezahlen, werden die Produkte günstiger? Im Juli 2021 betrug der Verbraucherpreisindex 110,1, somit sind die Verbraucherpreise im Vergleich zum Indexjahr 2015 um ca. 10,1 Prozent gestiegen. Auch wenn sie immer wieder mal kurzzeitig sinken, sieht man ganz klar eine Tendenz. Und die zeigt nun mal nach oben. Du musst anfangen die Bürger zu entlasten und zwar nicht nur die Reichen, sondern vorallem die welche sich in der Mittelschicht und am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette befinden. Sieh dir die Steuerlast doch mal im Detail an. Jedem sollte klar, sein das man nicht immer nur Unternehmen entlasten kann. Das Ziel eines jeden Politikers sollte sein, einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden. Und bezieht man das auf das aktuelle Wahlprogramm von CDU/CSU, dann ist dieser Mittelweg hier nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Gerade die großen Unternehmen in Deutschland bekommen schon heute haufenweise Subventionen und Steuererleichterungen und sind beim Jammern, wie schlecht es ihnen doch geht, immer ganz vorne mit dabei. Und genau auf diese zielt meine Aussage auch ab. Jeder der die Gewinnzahlen der großen Dax-Konzerne verfolgt hat, kann das sicher auch nachvollziehen bzw. sich denken wie meine Aussage gemeint war. Dabei wurde von diesen Unternehmen vieles oftmals zu schwarz gemalt. Siehe hier: *Klick*


Unsere Wirtschaft besteht aber zu 80% aus Klein- und Mittleren Unternehmen bei denen auch fast 80% der beschäftigten Menschen arbeiten!



Painkiller schrieb:


> Lass den Sozialismus aus dem Spiel, denn um den geht es hier überhaupt nicht. Sondern eher um den gesunden Menschenverstand. Und den fordere ich im Jahr 2021 eigentlich von jedem Politiker.
> 
> Denkst du nur weil die Unternehmen weniger Bürokratie und Steuern bezahlen, werden die Produkte günstiger? Im Juli 2021 betrug der Verbraucherpreisindex 110,1, somit sind die Verbraucherpreise im Vergleich zum Indexjahr 2015 um ca. 10,1 Prozent gestiegen. Auch wenn sie immer wieder mal kurzzeitig sinken, sieht man ganz klar eine Tendenz. Und die zeigt nun mal nach oben. Du musst anfangen die Bürger zu entlasten und zwar nicht nur die Reichen, sondern vorallem die welche sich in der Mittelschicht und am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette befinden. Sieh dir die Steuerlast doch mal im Detail an. Jedem sollte klar, sein das man nicht immer nur Unternehmen entlasten kann. Das Ziel eines jeden Politikers sollte sein, einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden. Und bezieht man das auf das aktuelle Wahlprogramm von CDU/CSU, dann ist dieser Mittelweg hier nicht vorhanden.


Da ich nicht nur in meinem eigenen Horizont denke, geht es mir darum, wie schnellst möglich genügend Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, damit die Menschen ihr eigenes Geld verdienen können.
Um die Verbraucherpreise wirklich einschätzen zu können, muss erstmal die Pandemie weltweit besiegt werden,erst dann kann man das real einschätzen. Deine Aussage ist m.A. nach grundfalsch, denn abgesehen von einzelnen Preisen wie z.B. Mieten, waren die Preise in Deutschland im letzten Jahrzehnt äußerst stabil, viele "Wirtschaftsweise" malten schon eine Deflation an die Wand.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Unsere Wirtschaft besteht aber zu 80% aus Klein- und Mittleren Unternehmen bei denen auch fast 80% der beschäftigten Menschen arbeiten!


Ja und die obersten 5% haben soviel Vermögen wie der Rest der Bevölkerung zusammen.
Denen wird von der Union und FDP in ihre Hintern gekrochen.
Für die kleine Leute machen sie fast gar nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Unsere Wirtschaft besteht aber zu 80% aus Klein- und Mittleren Unternehmen bei denen auch fast 80% der beschäftigten Menschen arbeiten!


Und die werden von der Union strukturell zerstört frag mal die deutsche Solarbranche oder die Windenergiebranche.

Thema AfD:
Scheinbar kennen auch massive Rechtsausleger Grenzen zu Rechtsextremisten





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und die obersten 5% haben soviel Vermögen wie der Rest der Bevölkerung zusammen.
> Denen wird von der Union und FDP in den Hintern gekrochen.
> Für die kleine Leute machen sie fast gar nichts.


Ja, deshalb waren vor der Pandemie ja 80% der Bevölkerung mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Situation zufrieden.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die werden von der Union strukturell zerstört frag mal die deutsche Solarbranche oder die Windenergiebranche.


Der Lacher des Tages, ohne die Union, wäre dieser starke Mittelstand, der uns von allen anderen westlichen und europäischen Staaten unterscheidet und massiv zu unserem Wohlstand beiträgt, schon längst vor die Hunde gegangen. Die SPD weiss überhaupt nicht was Mittelstand ist und die Grünen nur, wenn er ihren Zwecken dient!


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb waren vor der Pandemie ja 80% der Bevölkerung mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Situation zufrieden.


Das glaube ich nicht. Und selbst wenn es so wäre, sollte man sich auch um die Geringverdiener kümmern.
Die Union macht das nicht. Die SPD, Grünen und Linken schon.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Lacher des Tages, ohne die Union, wäre dieser starke Mittelstand, der uns von allen anderen westlichen und europäischen Staaten unterscheidet und massiv zu unserem Wohlstand beiträgt, schon längst vor die Hunde gegangen.


Sag das denen aus der Solarbranche








						Energiewende - Herr Altmaier was soll das?
					

Bürger haben es geschafft Erneuerbare günstig wie noch nie zu machen und Peter Altmaier, bestraft sie nun dafür. Energiewende - Herr Altmaier was soll das?




					energiewende-rocken.org


----------



## seahawk (30. August 2021)

Leider ist keine der 3 Kandidat*innen gewillt wirklich etwas zu ändern. Wir müssen endlich ran an die Besserverdiener und Vermögensbesitzer und wir brauchen eine massive Umverteilung von Vermögen von oben nach unten.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Leider ist keine der 3 Kandidat*innen gewillt wirklich etwas zu ändern. Wir müssen endlich ran an die Besserverdiener und Vermögensbesitzer und wir brauchen eine massive Umverteilung von Vermögen von oben nach unten.


Wer ist denn Besserverdiener bei dir, der der 10€ mehr verdient als du im Monat?


----------



## seahawk (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Besserverdiener bei dir, der der 10€ mehr verdient als du im Monat?


Jeder der mehr als 4xALG2 verdient.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Besserverdiener bei dir, der der 10€ mehr verdient als du im Monat?


Wer ist für dich Sozialist?
Jemand der den Mindestlohn wollte und will?


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Unsere Wirtschaft besteht aber zu 80% aus Klein- und Mittleren Unternehmen bei denen auch fast 80% der beschäftigten Menschen arbeiten!


Umso schlimmer ist es, das die Politik hier so patzt. Immerhin ist es der Motor unseres Landes. Hier stimme ich dir absolut zu. Laut statistisches Bundesamt gibt es 2,6 Millionen kleine und mittlere Unternehmen, in denen 56% aller Berufstätigen arbeiten. Da sollte ich doch als regierende Partei daran interessiert sein, das die Soforthilfen auch sofort ankommen und nicht als Rohrkrepierer irgendwo untergehen. Beispiel aus meinem Ort: Corona-Soforthilfe für November 2020 kommt im Februar 2021 an. Und wenn man im Netz mal so rum liest, dann ist das leider nicht die Ausnahme. Die Definition von "Sofort" scheint wohl nicht so ganz klar zu sein. Und für viele ist so eine Verspätung oftmals der Grund der sie dann Schachmatt setzt. 

Natürlich kann man jetzt argumentieren, das wir uns in einer Notlage befinden, und nun mal Fehler passieren. Stimmt, sehe ich genau so. Wir sind alle Menschen und machen alle Fehler, aber wenn die Existenz der Bürger und damit auch verbunden unser Motor des Landes auf dem Spiel steht, dann schaffe ich doch klare Verhältnisse und halte meine gegebene Versprechen auch ein.

Da sollte die Politik doch ein Interesse daran haben, das der Motor am laufen bleibt. Warum also werden die Großunternehmen bevorzugt/anders behandelt?  Ganz einfach, durch die Größe, den Umsatz etc. haben sie eine gewisse Macht und auch einen entsprechenden Einfluss auf die Politik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/B...Tabellen/wirtschaftsabschnitte-insgesamt.html

Aber was willst du da als kleines oder mittelständiges Unternehmen machen? Nicht jedes ist eine AG wie VW an der das Land Niedersachsen mit 11,8% beteiligt ist. Sowas hinterlässt nicht nur im Bezug auf den Dieselbetrug einen faden Beigeschmack. Ähnliche Spiele bei Bahn, Telekom, Post und co.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht nur in meinem eigenen Horizont denke, geht es mir darum, wie schnellst möglich genügend Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden, damit die Menschen ihr eigenes Geld verdienen können.


Das ehrt dich, und ich bin hier auch völlig deiner Meinung! 

Mit einem kleinen Zusatz:
Bevorzugte Behandlung für Großunternehmen darf es nicht einfach blauäugig geben. Subventionen müssen ordentlich geprüft werden, und sie müssen fair sein. Wenn Unternehmen Milliardengewinne erwirtschaften, dann sollte in meinen Augen geprüft werden ob die Subventionen überhaupt noch benötigt werden oder ob andere Unternehmen ggf. besser in Frage dafür kommen. Aber allen voran müssen die Leute ordentlich bezahlt werden.

Und damit sind wir wieder bei den Steuerentlastungen für kleine und mittlere Einkommen. Denn diese krubeln den Motor der Wirtschaft zusätzlich an. Es muss doch möglich sein, einen gesunden Mittelweg für Unternehmen und Bürger zu finden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Um die Verbraucherpreise wirklich einschätzen zu können, muss erstmal die Pandemie weltweit besiegt werden,erst dann kann man das real einschätzen. Deine Aussage ist m.A. nach grundfalsch, denn abgesehen von einzelnen Preisen wie z.B. Mieten, waren die Preise in Deutschland im letzten Jahrzehnt äußerst stabil, viele "Wirtschaftsweise" malten schon eine Deflation an die Wand.


Natürlich hat die Pandemie einen Einfluss, das leugne ich gar nicht. Lassen wir die Pandemie mal außen vor, und betrachten einfach mal das Jahr 2016 und das Jahr 2019.

Juli 2016:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Juli 2019:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei allem was Recht ist, aber als Stabil würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Ist aber wie gesagt, nur meine persönliche Meinung. Kann mich da auch irren. Bin kein Experte für Statisiken.

Meine Aussage beruht auf Zahlen, Daten und Fakten aus diesen Quellen hier:








						Verbraucherpreisindex in Deutschland bis November 2022  | Statista
					

Im November 2022 sank der Verbraucherpreisindex in Deutschland leicht. Gegenüber dem Vorjahr stieg der VPI um 10% an.




					de.statista.com
				











						Inflationsrate im Juli 2021 bei +3,8 %
					

Die Inflationsrate in Deutschland − gemessen als Veränderung des Verbraucherpreisindex (VPI) zum Vorjahresmonat – lag im Juli 2021 bei +3,8 %. Damit hat sich die Inflationsrate sprunghaft erhöht, im Juni 2021 hatte sie noch bei +2,3 % gelegen. Eine höhere Inflationsrate als im Juli 2021 gab es...




					www.destatis.de
				




Du kannst die Quellen gerne prüfen, aber man sieht bereits sehr schön wohin die Reise geht.Die Grafik ist aus der zweiten Quelle. Wenn du da weiter runter scrollst, dann findest du den Gesamt/Teilindex schön aufgegliedert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2021)

Alle für Unternehmen und Reiche relevanten Steuern, sind seit der Wende teils massiv gesenkt wurden bzw. werden wie die Vermögenssteuer gar nicht mehr erhoben. Die Steuersenkungsorgien der vergangenen Jahrzehnte hat u.a. zu solchen Blüten geführt: rot-gruen: Das groesste Geschenk aller Zeiten | ZEIT ONLINE (Privates Fenster öffnen, Link in google rein und darüber aufrufen. Dann ist die erste Seite lesbar.)


> Mitten in der Nacht klingelte das Telefon bei Jörg Asmussen. Der Anrufer  aus New York, ein Angestellter der Investmentbank Goldman Sachs, wollte  von dem Referenten des deutschen Finanzministers wissen, ob er die  Mitteilungen aus Berlin richtig verstanden habe. Ob es stimme, dass  deutsche Kapitalgesellschaften künftig keine Steuern mehr auf die  Gewinne zahlen müssten, die sie beim Verkauf von Aktienpaketen oder  ganzen Tochterunternehmen erzielen. Der Beamte bestätigte die  Information.
> [...]
> Das war aber noch die harmloseste Fehleinschätzung bei der Unternehmensteuerreform, wie sich später herausstellte. Vor allem bei den Steuerausfällen hatten sich Finanzminister Hans Eichel und seine Beamten völlig verkalkuliert. Noch im Jahr 2000 kassierte der Staat 23,6 Milliarden Euro Körperschaftsteuer von den Kapitalgesellschaften. Im Jahr darauf, nach dem Inkrafttreten des Reformwerks, brachen diese Einnahmen vollkommen weg. Per saldo mussten  die Finanzämter sogar fast eine halbe Milliarde Euro an die Firmen  auszahlen – das hatte es noch nie gegeben. Bis heute bekommt der Staat weitaus weniger Gewinnsteuern als in früheren Jahren. Das Ministerium hatte unterschätzt, in welchem Ausmaß Unternehmen die neu eröffneten Chancen nutzen würden.



Die durchschnittliche kombinierte Belastung aus Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer ist von 59,27% im Jahr 1991, auf mittlerweile 29,83% gesunken. Im gleichen Zeitraum hat sich das BIP verdoppelt und die Gewinne deutscher Kapitalgesellschaften verdreifacht. Wenn man sich dann noch vom Statistischen Bundesamt die Volkswirtschaftliche Gesamtrechnungen, Arbeitsunterlage Investitionen anschaut, überkommt einem das kalte Grausen. Vollgefressen und fett ist die Wirtschaft und verlangt trotzdem immer dreister nach Nachschlag. Gleichzeitig wird die Infrastruktur seit über zwei Jahrzehnten auf Verschleiß gefahren und notwendige Investitionen, auch im Bereich Bildung und Soziales, nicht getätigt, weil man ja angeblich die Unternehmen und Reichen zu sehr schröpfen würde und irgendwelche scheuen Rehe verscheuchen könnte. Vom für Schröder "besten Niedriglohnsektor" will ich da noch nichtmal anfangen.

Halt "_ein Deutschland, in dem wir gut und gerne leben_". 



seahawk schrieb:


> Nur weil man links ist, muss man den sinnlosen Machtkampf in der Linken nicht gut finden. Gerade wenn eine reale Chance für eine linke Mehrheit besteht.


Man meinte ja unbedingt Landesverbände in den alten Bundesländern haben zu müssen, obwohl man sich damit nur Obskuranten und Sektierer einfängt.


----------



## Lotto (30. August 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wer meistens auf der Strecke bleibt sind die kleinen und mittelständischen Unternehmen sowie Selbstständige. Und hier hakt es einfach nach wie vor. Das liegt vorallem daran, das die versprochene Hilfsleistungen viel zu spät , gar nicht ankommen oder zu gering sind. Siehe hier: *Klick* *Klick* *Klick*



Deutschland ist schon lange eine Zweiklassengesellschaft was den Arbeitsmarkt angeht. Auf der einen Seite Großkonzerne und Staatsdienser auf der anderen KMUs. Letztere haben halt mal so gar keine Lobby.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man meinte ja unbedingt Landesverbände in den alten Bundesländern haben zu müssen, obwohl man sich damit nur Obskuranten und Sektierer einfängt.


Aber eine lokale Partei, wie eine Ostpartei, wäre auch nicht der Hit. Die CSU ist ja schon zu viel...


Lotto schrieb:


> Deutschland ist schon lange eine Zweiklassengesellschaft was den Arbeitsmarkt angeht. Auf der einen Seite Großkonzerne und Staatsdienser auf der anderen KMUs. Letztere haben halt mal so gar keine Lobby.


Nun die Forderung nach Erhöhung des Mindestlohns ist doch eine Forderung die grad diese Gruppe trifft und ihr hilft.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber eine lokale Partei, wie eine Ostpartei, wäre auch nicht der Hit.


Mehr Kleingärten und Datschen wagen.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die Forderung nach Erhöhung des Mindestlohns ist doch eine Forderung die grad diese Gruppe trifft und ihr hilft.


Genau! Die SPD hat ihn durchgesetzt und will ihn auch weiter erhöhen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mehr Kleingärten und Datschen wagen.


Hatten meine Großeltern im Osten und im Westen.
Der im Westen war schöner (auch 20 Jahre nach der Wende)


RyzA schrieb:


> Genau! Die SPD hat ihn durchgesetzt und will ihn auch weiter erhöhen.


Dann noch die Wohnkosten. Wer 10€ pro qm warm zahlt kommt mit Mindestlohn deutlich weiter als wenn man 20€ pro qm löhnen muss.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann noch die Wohnkosten. Wer 10€ pro qm warm zahlt kommt mit Mindestlohn deutlich weiter als wenn man 20€ pro qm löhnen muss.


Daran hat die SPD auch gedacht. Zumindest das die Mieten nicht mehr so schnell erhöht werden können. Als Mietpreisbremse. Außerdem die Förderung von mehr Sozialwohnungen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Daran hat die SPD auch gedacht. Zumindest das die Mieten nicht mehr so schnell erhöht werden können. Als Mietpreisbremse. Außerdem die Förderung von mehr Sozialwohnungen.


Und es bleibt dabei, die SPD will einfach nicht verstehen, wie und warum diese so hoch sind und betreiben stumpf Symptombekämpfung.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und es bleibt dabei, die SPD will einfach nicht verstehen, wie und warum diese so hoch sind und betreiben stumpf Symptombekämpfung.


Ich glaube die haben das sehr gut verstanden. Andere Parteien machen gar nichts dagegen und lassen es "den Markt regeln".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben das sehr gut verstanden. Andere Parteien machen gar nichts dagegen und lassen es "den Markt regeln".


Nein, die haben eben die eigentliche Ursache nicht verstanden. Die schöpfen das Wasser aus dem Keller, wenn die Leitung ein Leck hat, statt die Leitung zu reparieren.

Die kapieren nicht, dass einfach nicht genügend Wohnungen da sind (und das auch nicht geht, weil der Platz eben begrenzt ist) und daher hohe Preise verlangt werden können, weil es Leute gibt, die bereit sind, das dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die kapieren nicht, dass einfach nicht genügend Wohnungen da sind (und das auch nicht geht, weil der Platz eben begrenzt ist) und daher hohe Preise verlangt werden können, weil es Leute gibt, die bereit sind, das dafür zu bezahlen.


In ihrem Wahlprogramm steht, dass sie jährlich 400K neue Wohnungen schaffen wollen, wovon 100K öffentlich gefördert werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> In ihrem Wahlprogramm steht, dass sie jährlich 400K neue Wohnungen schaffen wollen, wovon 100K öffentlich gefördert werden.


Und genau da liegt ein weiteres Problem: Der Platz ist physikalisch begrenzt, die Großstädte sind weitestgehend bebaut.
Durch Mietendeckel, Enteignungsphantasien & Co schreckt man Immobilienunternehmen ab, dort ggf. weitere zu bauen, wo es geht, bzw. diese überhaupt zu vermieten. Werden dann einfach Eigentumswohnungen oder Büroräume. Man meint aber bei bestimmten Parteien, dass mit Zwang alles geht, was man sich so vorstellt.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt ein weiteres Problem: Der Platz ist physikalisch begrenzt, die Großstädte sind weitestgehend bebaut.
> Durch Mietendeckel, Enteignungsphantasien & Co schreckt man Immobilienunternehmen ab, dort ggf. weitere zu bauen, wo es geht, bzw. diese überhaupt zu vermieten. Werden dann einfach Eigentumswohnungen oder Büroräume. Man meint aber bei bestimmten Parteien, dass mit Zwang alles geht, was man sich so vorstellt.


Dann nenne doch mal bessere Lösungen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann nenne doch mal bessere Lösungen.


Gibt keine politische Lösung für das Problem, die Leute müssen einsehen, dass eben nicht so viele Leute in Großstädten leben können. Wenn dann der Andrang kleiner wird, sinken auch automatisch die Preise, denn das ist ein Effekt des Marktes.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die schöpfen das Wasser aus dem Keller, wenn die Leitung ein Leck hat, statt die Leitung zu reparieren.


Du weißt schon, dass die Substanz kaputt geht wenn du das Wasser nicht ablässt oder? Also nur das Loch stopfen reicht nicht. 


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Platz ist physikalisch begrenzt, die Großstädte sind weitestgehend bebaut.


Guck mal wie hoch Gebäude in Deutschland sind, da ist noch sehr viel möglich, bei mir um die Ecke haben sie bei mehreren Häusern das Dach abgenommen, ne weitere Etage drauf und wieder das Dach drauf. 


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch Mietendeckel, Enteignungsphantasien & Co schreckt man Immobilienunternehmen ab, dort ggf. weitere zu bauen, wo es geht, bzw. diese überhaupt zu vermieten.


Nein damit schreckt man keine Unternehmen ab, damit schreckt man Geier ab. 
Wichtiger als die Rendite ist die Sicherheit, zumindest derzeit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck mal wie hoch Gebäude in Deutschland sind, da ist noch sehr viel möglich, bei mir um die Ecke haben sie bei mehreren Häusern das Dach abgenommen, ne weitere Etage drauf und wieder das Dach drauf.


Nur müssen das die Bauherren selbst entscheiden, wenn wir irgendwo noch die Selbstbestimmung über unsere Immobilien haben wollen und nicht wie die SED alles vom Staat kontrolliert haben will.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein damit schreckt man keine Unternehmen ab, damit schreckt man Geier ab.
> Wichtiger als die Rendite ist die Sicherheit, zumindest derzeit.


Falsch, denn Vermieter werden vom Gesetz eh schon wie Dreck behandelt. Mietnomaden haben es in Deutschland extrem leicht und Vermieter bleiben auf dem Schaden sitzen. Sucht man sich Mieter mit viel Einkommen aus und hat hochpreisige Wohnungen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man Nichtzahler erwischt, geringer.

Für ein Unternehmen ist in erster Linie die Rendite relevant, der Bau/Kauf muss sich finanziell lohnen.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Falsch, denn Vermieter werden vom Gesetz eh schon wie Dreck behandelt. Mietnomaden haben es in Deutschland extrem leicht und Vermieter bleiben auf dem Schaden sitzen. Sucht man sich Mieter mit viel Einkommen aus und hat hochpreisige Wohnungen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man Nichtzahler erwischt, geringer.


Mietnomaden stellen eine kleine Minderheit da. Kann man gar nicht pauschalisieren.
Außerdem braucht man mehr Sozialwohnungen. 
Es kann ja nicht sein das nur Besserverdiener sich in den Städten noch Wohnungen leisten können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mietnomaden stellen eine kleine Minderheit da. Kann man gar nicht pauschalisieren.


Sind aber gerade für private Vermieter ein extrme hohe Risiko, daher gibt es den Trend, die Wohnung eher an Gesellschaften zu verkaufen, weil die sowas besser verkraften.


RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht man mehr Sozialwohnungen.
> Es kann ja nicht sein das nur Besserverdiener sich in den Städten noch Wohnungen leisten können.


Es kann nicht sein, dass sich nur Besserverdiener einen Porsche kaufen können. Wäre ähnlich sinnvoll. Die müssen damit leben, dass es keinen Anspruch gibt an jedem Ort in Deutschland eine billige Wohnung zu finden und dann eben woanders hinziehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass sich nur Besserverdiener einen Porsche kaufen können. Wäre ähnlich sinnvoll. Die müssen damit leben, dass es keinen Anspruch gibt an jedem Ort in Deutschland eine billige Wohnung zu finden und dann eben woanders hinziehen.


Dein Vergleich hinkt und grenzt an Diskriminierung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich hinkt und grenzt an Diskriminierung.


Inwiefern wird denn jemand diskriminiert?
Es ist völlig nromal, dass sich Leute nicht alles leisten können. Ich kann mir keinen Villa am See kaufen. Ich sehe da jetzt keine Diskriminierung, sondern einfach einen Fakt. Diskriminierung wäre, wenn man jemandem z.B. aufgrund des Aussehens diese nicht verkauft, aber nicht, weil der es nicht zahlen kann.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Inwiefern wird denn jemand diskriminiert?
> Es ist völlig nromal, dass sich Leute nicht alles leisten können. Ich kann mir keinen Villa am See kaufen. Ich sehe da jetzt keine Diskriminierung, sondern einfach einen Fakt.


Es geht nicht um Schicki-Micki-Bonzenviertel, sondern ganz normale Stadtgebiete.  Da muß Wohnraum bezahlbar sein. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diskriminierung wäre, wenn man jemandem z.B. aufgrund des Aussehens diese nicht verkauft, aber nicht, weil der es nicht zahlen kann.


Eine Ausgrenzung, weil nicht genug Geld für eine Wohnung da ist, ist auch eine Art Diskriminierung.

Man kann Menschen nicht rausschmeissen oder anderen, die gerne in der Stadt arbeiten würden, den Zutritt verwehren.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass sich nur Besserverdiener einen Porsche kaufen können. Wäre ähnlich sinnvoll. Die müssen damit leben, dass es keinen Anspruch gibt an jedem Ort in Deutschland eine billige Wohnung zu finden und dann eben woanders hinziehen.



Die Krankenschwester befolgen schon lange deinem Rat.








						Folgen des Münchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt
					

Die Versorgung kranker Kinder könne nicht mehr gewährleistet werden, warnen Ärzte in München. Denn: Weil sich Pflegekräfte keine Wohnung leisten können, gibt es zu wenig Personal. Auch Busfahrer, Polizisten oder Erzieherinnen verlassen die Stadt.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Für ein Unternehmen ist in erster Linie die Rendite relevant, der Bau/Kauf muss sich finanziell lohnen.


Für das Unternehmen, aber für die Investoren nicht. 
Erklär mir mal warum deutsche Staatsanleihen sonst so beliebt sind obwohl man weniger Geld zurück bekommt als man eingezahlt hat. 


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass sich nur Besserverdiener einen Porsche kaufen können.


Du verstehst den Kern nicht, würdest Du sagen ein Auto ja, aber doch nicht so spezifizieren. 

Nein nicht jeder muss in der Stadt wohnen, aber jeder sollte in annehmbarer Entfernung zur Arbeitsstelle wohnen können.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die kapieren nicht, dass einfach nicht genügend Wohnungen da sind (und das auch nicht geht, weil der Platz eben begrenzt ist) und daher hohe Preise verlangt werden können, weil es Leute gibt, die bereit sind, das dafür zu bezahlen.


Falsch!
Wir haben Überkapazitäten an Wohnraum, das ist faktisch belegt.
Während in Ballungsgebieten Wohnraum fehlt, gibt es auf dem Land haufenweise Leerstand und es sterben in Deutschland immer noch jede Menge Gemeinden.

Aber bei unseren neuen Grünen Hippstern ist ja genau das gewollt, das Leben von Menschen soll nur noch in Mega Städten und Urbanen Zentren statt finden, die wie Sparanus so schön geschrieben hat, noch massiv in die Höhe wachsen sollen, damit alle schön zu Fuss gehen können, das Land überlässt man dann am besten nur noch den Bauern, weil irgendjemand muss ja noch Nahrung produzieren! Dem Rest, dem man utopische Preise für Individualverkehr und Streichung der Pendlerpauschale auferlegen will, zwingt man man in die Städte, um den Wohnraummangel noch zu verschärfen. Das ist die Politik der Linken urbanen Hippster!
Schöne neue Welt, die krachend scheitern wird, es wird nicht mehr lange Dauern, bis es zum Clash kommet, zwischen Landbevölkerung und Hippstern.

Tja da die Welt nicht Schwarzt und Weiß ist und den Leuten im Moment und auch in Zukunft ihr Portemonnaie und wohl auch ihre Lebensqualität näher ist, als der Klimawandel, wird man trotz aller moralischen Zeigefinger und Verbotsversuchen, eher eine Mischung finden müssen, die auch weiterhin ein Leben auf dem Lande oder sogar eher ein Leben auf dem Lande ermöglicht. Andernfalls wird dieses Land ziemlich schnell vor die Hunde gehen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Wir haben Überkapazitäten an Wohnraum, das ist faktisch belegt.
> Während in Ballungsgebieten Wohnraum fehlt, gibt es auf dem Land haufenweise Leerstand und es sterben in Deutschland immer noch jede Menge Gemeinden.


Vollkommen richtig, aber meines Ausssage war (wenn auch nicht explizit genannt) auf die Ballungszentren beschränkt, auf dem Land gibt es reichlich günstigen Wohnraum, aber der ist so günstig, weil es da geringe Nachfrage gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Krankenschwester befolgen schon lange deinem Rat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die logische Folge nach rein kapitalistischer Lehre wäre in den entsprechenden Krankenhäusern den Pflegern mehr zu bezahlen als auf dem Land.
So total dumm fände ich den Ansatz jetzt nicht.

In der freien Wirtschaft kenne ich den Spruch von vielen ehemaligen Mitschülern die nun in München wohnen: Im Endeffekt zahlt die Firma in München das mehr was München mehr kostet.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In der freien Wirtschaft kenne ich den Spruch von vielen ehemaligen Mitschülern die nun in München wohnen: Im Endeffekt zahlt die Firma in München das mehr was München mehr kostet.


In München verdient man ja auch im Schnitt mehr als woanders.
Natürlich wird das irgendwo angepasst.
Aber das funktioniert nicht überall gleich gut. Und betrifft hauptsächlich qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann nenne doch mal bessere Lösungen.


Ein Gesetz, das ziemlich klar regelt, ab wann ein Arbeitnehmer das Recht hat auf einen Homeoffice Arbeitsplatz hat und oder ab welcher Voraussetzung ein Arbeitsplatz zwangsweise ein Homeoffice Arbeitsplatz sein muss, gepaart mit dem masiven Ausbau der digitalen Infrastruktur.
Meiner Ansicht nach der geringst mögliche Eingriff in "Grundrechte", da es mittlerweile auch mit digitalen Homeoffice Arbeitsplätzen für den Arbeitgeber möglich ist, die Arbeit seiner Angestellten zu monitoren und zu bewerten.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ein Gesetz, das ziemlich klar regelt, ab wann ein Arbeitnehmer das Recht hat auf einen Homeoffice Arbeitsplatz hat und oder ab welcher Voraussetzung ein Arbeitsplatz zwangsweise ein Homeoffice Arbeitsplatz sein muss, gepaart mit dem masiven Ausbau der digitalen Infrastruktur.
> Meiner Ansicht nach der geringst mögliche Eingriff in "Grundrechte", da es mittlerweile auch mit digitalen Homeoffice Arbeitsplätzen für den Arbeitgeber möglich ist, die Arbeit seiner Angestellten zu monitoren und zu bewerten.


Dadurch wird doch das Wohnungsproblem nicht gelöst.
Klar, ein paar Leute ziehen dann vielleicht nicht in die Städte.
Aber das sind ja nicht alles Menschen aus dem kaufmännischen Bereich.
Produktionsarbeiter oder Pfleger z.B können kein Home-Office machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Produktionsarbeiter oder Pfleger z.B können kein Home-Office machen.


Richtig, aber dann ist es in der Stadt eben teurer, denn da wollen ja alle hin. Auf dem Land ist es billiger, aber man muss dann eben Auto/OPNV bezahlen und mit der Fahrzeit leben. Oder sich woanders einen Job suchen.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Streichung der Pendlerpauschale


Als ob die Pendlerpauschale der große Wurf ist. Personen die kaum oder gar keine Steuern zahlen, bekommen durch sie schon seit eh und je nichts zurück. Dahingegen werden Personen, die ohnehin schon viel verdienen, durch sie übermäßig bevorzugt. Also ein Paradebeispiel für eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip und ein Mittel zur Gentrifizierung des ländlichen Raums.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dadurch wird doch das Wohnungsproblem nicht gelöst.
> Klar, ein paar Leute ziehen dann vielleicht nicht in die Städte.
> Aber das sind ja nicht alles Menschen aus dem kaufmännischen Bereich.
> Produktionsarbeiter oder Pfleger z.B können kein Home-Office machen.


Entschuldige bitte, aber hier glaube ich das du *komplett daneben liegst!*
In jeder großen Stadt in Deutschland gibt es massiv mehr Verwaltungs und Bürogebäude, denn Produktionsstädten!
Die absolut überwiegende Anzahl an Arbeitsplätzen in Städten sind Verwaltungsjobs, ob nun bei privaten Unternehmen oder in der öffentlichen Verwaltung. Wenn diese alle von zu Hause arbeiten können und das Land durch Investionen attraktiver gemacht wird, sorgt das für eine beträchtliche Entzerrung, da gerade viele Famillien mit Kindern, eher auf dem Land leben wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber bei unseren neuen Grünen Hippstern ist ja genau das gewollt, das Leben von Menschen soll nur noch in Mega Städten und Urbanen Zentren statt finden, die wie Sparanus so schön geschrieben hat, noch massiv in die Höhe wachsen sollen, damit alle schön zu Fuss gehen können, das Land überlässt man dann am besten nur noch den Bauern, weil irgendjemand muss ja noch Nahrung produzieren!


Don es wäre wirklich sozialistisch die Menschen aufs Land zu zwingen, das haben bisher sozialistische Regime so gemacht. 

Was sollen wir nun tun, Home Office schön und gut, dass das nicht jeder kann weißt du wahrscheinlich, also
rechnest du damit, dass genug Leute die HomeOffice machen können freiwillig aufs Land ziehen werden und die jeweiligen Dienstleistungsberufe direkt mit.
Das kann man so sehen, das kann auch klappen, es ist nur eine *Wette* auf menschliches Verhalten.

Also Don wie schaffst du es, dass Leute die sich die Stadt leisten können aufs Land zu bekommen? Nur dadurch,
dass sie auch auf dem Land arbeiten können?


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Die Leute die wirklich Geld haben, sind schon längst auf dem Land.

Anscheinend ist hier Einigen nicht so wirklich klar, wieviele Sacharbeiter Posten ohne jeglichen Kundenverkehr, es bei Banken, Versicherungen, Tourismusunternehmen und auch Industrieunternehmen sowie Verwaltungen gibt, die alle in Städten und Urbanen Zentren angesiedelt sind.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Leute die wirklich Geld haben, sind schon längst auf dem Land.


Wenn die Stadt etwas ist was man sich leisten können muss und der ländliche Raum auch, wo sollen denn dann die Leute leben, die es sich nicht leisten können?


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Als ob die Pendlerpauschale der große Wurf ist. Personen die kaum oder gar keine Steuern zahlen, bekommen durch sie schon seit eh und je nichts zurück. Dahingegen werden Personen, die ohnehin schon viel verdienen, durch sie übermäßig bevorzugt. Also ein Paradebeispiel für eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip und ein Mittel zur Gentrifizierung des ländlichen Raums.


WTF?
Die Pendlerpauschale wird mit 30cent pro Kilometer für Jedermann vergolten, allerdings nur für einen Weg und maximal 4500€. *Die Pendlerpauschale ist unabhängig von deinem Bruttoeinkommen oder Nettoeinkomen!*


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Leute die wirklich Geld haben, sind schon längst auf dem Land.


Einige Wahrscheinlich, die mit riesigen Anwesen, aber was sind dann die Leute die sich 4000€ Kaltmiete in München leisten können?  
Was machst du mit denen?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist hier Einigen nicht so wirklich klar, wieviele Sacharbeiter Posten ohne jeglichen Kundenverkehr, es bei Banken, Versicherungen, Tourismusunternehmen und auch Industrieunternehmen sowie Verwaltungen gibt, die alle in Städten und Urbanen Zentren angesiedelt sind.


Doch, aber hast du mal gefragt wie viele von denen dauerhaft im HomeOffice sein wollen?
Ich hab ja nen breiten Freundeskreis in der IT, da kannst du auch super HomeOffice machen
und das hat man vorher auch schon gerne gemacht. Aber einige die das dauerhaft gemacht haben waren ziemlich geknickt, dass sie so wenig sozialen Kontakt zu Kollegen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don es wäre wirklich sozialistisch die Menschen aufs Land zu zwingen, das haben bisher sozialistische Regime so gemacht.


Ich liege am Boden vor lauter lachen, das gerade so ein Spruch von dir kommt, der die letzten Monate und Jahre hier eine Politik vertreten hat, die genau das Gegenteil möchte, nämlich durch finanziellen Zwang Leute in Städte oder Urbane Zentren zu *zwingen!*


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> WTF?
> Die Pendlerpauschale wird mit 30cent pro Kilometer für Jedermann vergolten, allerdings nur für einen Weg und maximal 4500€. *Die Pendlerpauschale ist unabhängig von deinem Bruttoeinkommen oder Nettoeinkomen!*


Ich glaube du hast ihn nicht verstanden, man kann ja nicht mehr zurück bekommen als man Steuern bekommt. Ich hatte 2018 auch irgendwas mit 4000€ die ich für die Mobilität absetzen können, hab aber nur um die 2000€ von der Steuer zurück bekommen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich liege am Boden vor lauter lachen, das gerade so ein Spruch von dir kommt, der die letzten Monate und Jahre hier eine Politik vertreten hat, die genau das Gegenteil möchte, nämlich durch finanziellen Zwang Leute in Städte oder Urbane Zentren zu *zwingen!*


Satire funktioniert also


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch, aber hast du mal gefragt wie viele von denen dauerhaft im HomeOffice sein wollen?
> Ich hab ja nen breiten Freundeskreis in der IT, da kannst du auch super HomeOffice machen
> und das hat man vorher auch schon gerne gemacht. Aber einige die das dauerhaft gemacht haben waren ziemlich geknickt, dass sie so wenig sozialen Kontakt zu Kollegen haben.


Dafür kann man intelligente Rotationssysteme einführen und etablieren, das andere Szenario sind dann 10 Millionen Metropolen mit 15-20€ pro m² Preisen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür kann man intelligente Rotationssysteme einführen und etablieren, das andere Szenarioi sind dann 10 Millionen Metropolen mit 15-20€ pro m² Preisen.


Dann muss ich dich fragen ob du diese Rotationssysteme auch gesetzlich vorschreiben würdest oder ob und welche Anreize du schaffen würdest?

Denn den Gedanken kann ich schon nachvollziehen und er ist auch ohne Frage *eine *mögliche Strategie.

Ach ja die 15 bis 20€ sind schon bei mir in der Kleinstadt der Preis für eine gute (kein Luxus) Wohnung, als ich an meinem Dienstort (München) für den Preis gesucht hab gab es auch 10 bis 20km außerhalb keine schöne Auswahl.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dich fragen ob du diese Rotationssysteme auch gesetzlich vorschreiben würdest oder ob und welche Anreize du schaffen würdest?
> 
> Denn den Gedanken kann ich schon nachvollziehen und er ist auch ohne Frage *eine *mögliche Strategie.


Schon mal etwas von Tarifautonomie gehört?
Wenn sich die Arbeitswelt ändert, müssen sich die Arbeitnehmer und ihre Vertretungen (Betriebsrat, Gewerkschaften) zusammensetzen und etwas einfallen lassen und dieses mit den Arbeitgebern abstimmen, denn auch diese sind in der (absoluten) Mehrzahl, eher an zufriedenen und motivierten Mitarbeitern interessiert. Und ja, wenn es nicht anders geht, kann man einen gewissen Rahmen gesetzlich, analog zum Mindestlohn vorgeben, aber eher als letztes Mittel. Oder man lässt das Arbeitsgerichte durch ständige Rechtsprechung entwickeln.
Dazu dürfte sich auch vieles vor Ort, durch individuelle Vorlieben und Lebensstand (Ledig, verheiratet mit Kindern etc.) von selbst lösen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Selbst wenn die Homeofficepflicht eine Entzerrung schaffen würde, sollte trotzdem in mehr Sozialwohnungen investiert werden. Das sind ja nicht alles nur Hartzer, welche ohnehin schon die Wohnung vom Staat bezahlt bekommen. Sondern auch Geringverdiener (Wohngeld bzw Wohnberechtigungsschein usw).
Außerdem fnde ich eine Mietpreisbremse schon angebracht. Vielleicht könnte man die auch auf die größeren Immobilengesellschaften beschränken. So das kleinere Vermieter nicht so unter Druck stehen.
Enteignungen, wie mal von Kevin Kühnert und den Linken gefordert, sind eher grenzwertig.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Tarifautonomie gehört?


Ja und ich habe dir gesagt, dass das eine *Wette* auf menschliches Verhalten ist.

Mein Vater pendelt tatsächlich lieber 80km pro Tag als das zu machen was wir beide so praktisch fänden.
Davon abgesehen, dass es sein Chef auch gar nicht ermöglicht wird jede Diskussion mit
"auf Arbeit kann ich aber das, das das" beendet.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> WTF?


Guten Morgen um dreiviertel 9, auch schon wach? 









						Mobilitätsprämie – was ist das?
					

Die Pendlerpauschale dürfte den meisten Arbeitnehmenden ein Begriff sein. Zusätzlich gibt es künftig aber auch noch eine Mobilitätsprämie. Wir erklären, was sich dahinter verbirgt.




					www.vlh.de
				



In dem Fall schon mit der ab diesen Jahr greifenden Änderung für Geringverdiener, wobei die auch mal wieder nicht der große Wurf ist.


> Ein Beispiel: Markus ist Single und hat ein zu versteuerndes Einkommen von 9.400 Euro. Damit liegt er unter dem Grundfreibetrag (im Jahr 2021 für Singles 9.744 Euro und für Ehepaare 19.488 Euro). Somit muss er keine Einkommensteuer zahlen. Allerdings erhält er deshalb auch keine Pendlerpauschale.  [...]



und etwas älter und sogar von der Springer-Presse: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...dlich-die-ungerechte-Pendlerpauschale-ab.html


> [...]
> Denn die Pendlerpauschale entlastet gut Verdienende stärker als Geringverdiener. Das progressive Steuersystem in Deutschland hat zur Folge, dass die Entfernungspauschale die Nettosteuerlast für die Chefs weit stärker verringert als für deren Angestellte. Spitzenverdiener zahlen wegen der Pendlerpauschale jährlich bis zu 2000 Euro weniger Steuern, bei Geringverdienern sind es weniger als 1000 – auch wenn beide die gleiche Distanz zurücklegen. Ein solcher Effekt wird gemeinhin als ungerecht bewertet.
> Noch ungünstiger wirkt sich die Pendlerpauschale auf jene aus, die weniger als den Steuerfreibetrag verdienen. Ihnen nützt es gar nichts, von einem Einkommen, das ohnehin nicht versteuert wird, eine Pendlerpauschale abziehen zu dürfen. [...] ]/quote]



Man könnte an der Stelle auch mit dem Dienstwagenprivileg weitermachen. Auch etwas was nur ohnehin schon gut situierten Kreisen zugute kommt: https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/dien...-zu-lasten.724.de.html?dram:article_id=342036


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mein Vater pendelt tatsächlich lieber 80km pro Tag als das zu machen was wir beide so praktisch fänden.
> Davon abgesehen, dass es sein Chef auch gar nicht ermöglicht wird jede Diskussion mit
> "auf Arbeit kann ich aber das, das das" beendet.


Und die gesetzliche vorgeschriebene (und angeblich zumutbare) Pendelzeit sollte auch gesenkt werden.
Es kann nicht sein das man bis zu  2  1/2Stunden täglich seine Kosten und Zeit für den Arbeitsweg verschwendet.
Und das nicht mal alles voll zurückerstattet wird.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und ich habe dir gesagt, dass das eine *Wette* auf menschliches Verhalten ist.


Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Anderen, kann ICH zumindestens mal eine gedachte Lösung anbieten, die einseitige Ablehnung und Verteuerung des Individualverkehrs den du und deine Partei so favorisieren und damit die Landflucht anfachen,  ist für mich und für viele andere jedenfalls keine Lösung.
Darüber hinaus könnte man über so etwas nachdenken oder besser es zeitnah einführen.








						Hans-Jochen Vogel: Wie Wohnraum bezahlbar werden kann
					

Mit 93 Jahren zeigt sich Hans-Jochen Vogel in einer Streitschrift als Vorkämpfer in einer der drängendsten politischen Fragen unserer Zeit.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Allerdings hilft das nur begrenzt, wenn man die Wohnsituation nicht entzerrt und auch weiterhin oder vermehrt das Land fördert.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Wir haben Überkapazitäten an Wohnraum, das ist faktisch belegt.
> Während in Ballungsgebieten Wohnraum fehlt, gibt es auf dem Land haufenweise Leerstand und es sterben in Deutschland immer noch jede Menge Gemeinden.



Jo, wir haben im Osten ein Überangebot an Wohnraum und in westlichen Ballungsräumen ein massives Unterangebot. Es bringt mir im Großraum Frankfurt nichts wenn ich ostwärts von Berlin Schlösser für nen Appel und ein Ei kaufen kann. ~40.000 Objekte dieses Jahr weniger auf dem Markt als letztes Jahr - selbst wer Geld hat findet oftmals nichts passendes.

Ehrlicherweise würde nur die wirtschaftliche Erschließung derjenigen Gebiete helfen, in denen derzeit ein Überangebot an Wohnraum vorherrscht und aus denen eine Landflucht stattfindet. Es ist müßig zu diskutieren ob in einer Stadt eher Verwaltungsangestellte oder Arbeiter wohnen, jede Stadt hat ihr produzierendes Gewerbe bzw. benötigt Horden von Billiglöhnern welche Straßen fegen, Mülltonnen leeren, Venti Lattes produzieren, Busse fahren oder Straßen sanieren - dieser Personenkreis muss auch irgendwo wohnen, bestenfalls nah am Einsatzort.
Die Konzentration auf einige Städte liegt in der Konzentration der dort ansässigen Wirtschaft.
Ein Stuttgart ohne Daimler, ein Ingolstadt ohne Audi, ein Wolfsburg ohne VW? Sähe alles deutlich anders aus.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hans-Jochen Vogel: Wie Wohnraum bezahlbar werden kann
> 
> 
> Mit 93 Jahren zeigt sich Hans-Jochen Vogel in einer Streitschrift als Vorkämpfer in einer der drängendsten politischen Fragen unserer Zeit.
> ...


Wenn du diese Thesen auf nem CDU Parteitag vorträgst ist die Intensivstation danach proppe voll mit Herzinfarkten...


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Thesen auf nem CDU Parteitag vorträgst ist die Intensivstation danach proppe voll mit Herzinfarkten...


Damit kann ich leben, du wirfst mir doch ständig vor, ich würde im Gestern leben!


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Anderen, kann ICH zumindestens mal eine gedachte Lösung anbieten


Was ist denn das jetzt für eine Aussage?
Ich hab dir nicht bei der Idee widersprochen sondern nur wie man die Idee zum funktionieren bringt.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ehrlicherweise würde nur die wirtschaftliche Erschließung derjenigen Gebiete helfen, in denen derzeit ein Überangebot an Wohnraum vorherrscht und aus denen eine Landflucht stattfindet. Es ist müßig zu diskutieren ob in einer Stadt eher


Natürlich, das meinte ich auch mit Förderung des Landes, trotzdem halte ich das Homeoffice als Entzerrung für eine eher "sanfte" und auch zum Teil wirkungsvolle Methode und sie steht sehr zeitnah zur Verfügung.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Konzentration auf einige Städte liegt in der Konzentration der dort ansässigen Wirtschaft.
> Ein Stuttgart ohne Daimler, ein Ingolstadt ohne Audi, ein Wolfsburg ohne VW? Sähe alles deutlich anders aus.


Richtig, trotzdem müssten bei Homeoffice wesentlich weiniger Leute sich CO2 intensiv bewegen und wenn man nur alle 2-3 Wochen ins Office muss, sucht man wahrscheinlich auch weiter weg von diesen Konzentrationspunkten.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2021)

Kleine Klugscheißerei zum Home Office: Ein echtes Home Office würde bedeuten der Arbeitgeber muss auch dort seiner Sorgfaltspflicht was ergonomische Büromöbel etc. an geht nachkommen. Das "ich geb dem einen Laptop und der sitzt damit zu Hause" schimpft sich mobiles Arbeiten und könnte bei dauerhafter "mobiler Arbeit" an ein und dem selben Fleck in Zukunft noch Spaß bei den Krankenkassen und Genossenschaften wegen xTausend Rückengeschädigten geben die dann Anfangen die Arbeitgeber zu verklagen weil die ein schein MA als HO erlaubt haben.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kleine Klugscheißerei zum Home Office: Ein echtes Home Office würde bedeuten der Arbeitgeber muss auch dort seiner Sorgfaltspflicht was ergonomische Büromöbel etc. an geht nachkommen. Das "ich geb dem einen Laptop und der sitzt damit zu Hause" schimpft sich mobiles Arbeiten und könnte bei dauerhafter "mobiler Arbeit" an ein und dem selben Fleck in Zukunft noch Spaß bei den Krankenkassen und Genossenschaften wegen xTausend Rückengeschädigten geben die dann Anfangen die Arbeitgeber zu verklagen weil die ein schein MA als HO erlaubt haben.


Das müsste man klären, es gibt aber auch so etwas wie Selbstverantwortung in diesem Staat, und die Leute verklagen sich ja auch nicht selbst, wenn sie sich ihren Rücken durch einen nicht ergonomischen Bildschirmplatz in ihrer Freizeit kaputt gemacht haben.

Noch ein sehr lesenswerter Artikel zum Zustand unserer Gesellschaft, ich würde fast jedes Wort unterschreiben. Wir gehen keinen entspannten Zeiten entgegen.





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Lotto (30. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gibt keine politische Lösung für das Problem, die Leute müssen einsehen, dass eben nicht so viele Leute in Großstädten leben können. Wenn dann der Andrang kleiner wird, sinken auch automatisch die Preise, denn das ist ein Effekt des Marktes.



Das Problem ist aber, dass Einkommen über Bevölkerungsgruppen / Berufe nicht gleich verteilt ist. Sprich: wenn die Mieten immer weiter steigen hast du irgendwann nur noch Lehrer, Apotheker, Juristen, BWLer etc. dort. Wer holt nochmal dann den Müll ab? Wer frisiert die Haare? Wer backt die Brötchen? Wer versorgt die Alten und Kranken? Wer sorgt dafür, dass die wohlhabenden dort Nachts ruhig schlafen können?

Wie du siehst: so einfach wie du es dir machen willst ist es eben nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Richtig, trotzdem müssten bei Homeoffice wesentlich weiniger Leute sich CO2 intensiv bewegen und wenn man nur alle 2-3 Wochen ins Office muss, sucht man wahrscheinlich auch weiter weg von diesen Konzentrationspunkten.



Unter Homeoffice leidet aber die interen Firmenkultur (außer natürlich es war schon vorher keine mehr vorhanden). Bei uns hat nach dem gesetzlichen Zwang der Arbeitgeber dazu durchgerungen HO für 3 Tage die Woche zu genehmigen. Aber das wird nach hinten losgehen. Während Corona zehrte man halt noch vom Zustand davor. Mittlerweile sind 10% der Belegschaft gegangen und 10% sind neu gekommen. Der Zusammenhalt hat spürbar abgenommen. Jeder macht nur noch seinen Kram, es findet kaum mehr Austausch statt.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Unter Homeoffice leidet aber die interen Firmenkultur (außer natürlich es war schon vorher keine mehr vorhanden). Bei uns hat nach dem gesetzlichen Zwang der Arbeitgeber dazu durchgerungen HO für 3 Tage die Woche zu genehmigen. Aber das wird nach hinten losgehen. Während Corona zehrte man halt noch vom Zustand davor. Mittlerweile sind 10% der Belegschaft gegangen und 10% sind neu gekommen. Der Zusammenhalt hat spürbar abgenommen. Jeder macht nur noch seinen Kram, es findet kaum mehr Austausch statt.


Deshalb sprach ich von intelligenten Rotationssystemen und natürlich Meetings zum Austausch.
Da ich ja aus deinen vergangenen Posts weiss, dass du den Status Quo nicht ändern möchtest oder keine Notwendigkeit dafür siehst, kann ich mir vorstellen, das du dagegen bist.
Wie ich aber bereits ausgeführt habe, halte ich das für das mildeste Mittel und auch zeitnaheste Mittel, an einigen derzeitigen Problemen bzgl. Wohnungsmarkt und dessen Teuerung in vielen urbanen Gebieten, CO2 Reduzierung etc. zu "arbeiten".

Ich möchte nicht auf eine solche Gesellschaft zusteuern:





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Was aber  zwangsläufig passieren wird, wenn man sich keine flexiblen Lösungen einfallen lässt und jeder nur an seiner eigenen "Ideologie" fest hält. Wie dann die Zukunft aussehen wird, wenn sich 40%+ als massive Verlierer von Wahlen sehen, kann man nur spekulieren, es wird auf alle Fälle wesentlich ungemütlicher.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Richtig, trotzdem müssten bei Homeoffice wesentlich weiniger Leute sich CO2 intensiv bewegen und wenn man nur alle 2-3 Wochen ins Office muss, sucht man wahrscheinlich auch weiter weg von diesen Konzentrationspunkten.


Das ist quasi eines meiner Argumente wie wir die Klimakrise bewältigen, indem wir darüber nachdenken wie wir zukünftig leben und arbeiten wollen. Was komisch ist, denn als ich das vorgebracht hatte galt ich irgendwie noch als Oberkommunist.

Dass Arbeitnehmer sich "weiter weg von den Konzentrationspunkten" Wohnorte suchen ist dabei kein net positive. Das ist auch eine aktuelle Entwicklung und heißt, Flucht in bezahlbare Mieten. Es bringt nix gutbezahlte Bürojobber ins Umland zu siedeln - was ja die aktuelle Entwicklung bereits ist - wenn nicht die Bezahlbarkeit des Wohnens in den Städten dabei deutlich sinkt. Die Effekte Co2 Sparen & bezahlbarer Wohnraum erzeugst du ja am Ende nur, wenn diejenigen, die jeden Tag zur Arbeit müssen dies einfach und effizient tun können, bestenfalls mit dem ÖPNV.

Man kommt also um den Ausbau des ÖPNV und der Reduktion der Attraktivität der Individualmobilität auch dann nicht herum. Schlechtestenfalls pusht man ärmere Arbeitnehmer noch weiter vom Arbeitsplatz weg, da der Außenrand des Speckgürtels noch attraktiver wird (dank Home Office und somit weniger Anfahrten zur Arbeit).

Home Office wird eine Maßnahme sein um zukünftig das Leben und Arbeiten effektiver gestalten zu können, aber es ist nur ein Baustein in einem ganzen Satz an notwendigen Maßnahmen.

Ich bin effektiv seit ~ Mai 2020 durchgehend im Home Office. Das spart einen Haufen Sprit, aber so richtig  glücklich macht das auch nicht. Es bringt Vorteile was die Betreuung der Kleinen angeht, aber ich sehe auch in meiner Abteilung echte Nachteile - die sich aber in den aktuellen Zahlen bzw. den zu bewältigenden Herausforderungen  (noch) nicht niederschlagen, sondern eher im Zwischenmenschlichen, Abteilungsübergreifenden.

Mein Kollege hats auf den Punkt gebracht. Wenig zu tun zu haben kann ich zuhause besser, zum Arbeiten gehe ich aber lieber ins Büro. Die ständige Vermischung von privatem und Arbeit ist auf Dauer auch eine echte Herausforderung, sei es wenn die Frau frühs ne Wäsche einsetzt, die kann man ja später aufhängen, man ist ja da. Oder wenn man Abends direkt neben seinem Arbeitsplatz sitzt um zu zocken.

Das sind Aufgaben, die zu lösen sind wenn wir HomeOffice stärker pushen wollen - keine unlösbaren, aber eben auch Dinge, mit denen sich Vorgesetzte beschäftigen müssen. Mitarbeiterengagement ist im Büro deutlich einfacher. Das soll kein Abgesang des HO sein, so wie aktuell dank Corona viele Angestellte im HO arbeiten ist es einfach nix halbes und nix ganzes. 
Ich kenne Kollegen die hocken den ganzen Tag in der Küche am Esstisch, auch weil die eigene Wohnung nie darauf ausgelegt war, einen dedizierten Arbeitsplatz zu haben. Auch hier müsste ein generelles Umdenken her - Laptop alleine reicht bei uns nicht zum Arbeiten, ohne mindestens einen, besser zwei zusätzliche Bildschirme (besser insgesamt 4...)  geht gar nichts. Ich denke es erklärt sich von selbst, dass die allerwenigsten Firmen während Corona ihre Mitarbeiter derart gut fürs HO ausgestattet haben 

Das generelle Kommittent zum Home Office zur Lösung von Wohnraumproblemen in Großstädten erfordert die Lösung einiger anderer Herausforderungen, andernfalls entsteht keine nachhaltige Lösung. Die genannte Selbstverantwortung ist dabei auch so eine Sache. Je nach Job hat nicht jeder die finanziellen Mittel sich einen guten Schreibtisch, einen ergonomischen Stuhl, mindestens einen Monitor und Zubehör zu kaufen. Klar gibts da Billiglinien bei Ikea, aber ich weiß schon warum mein Schreibtischstuhl mehr gekostet hat als ne 3080ti - in 2019 zum Kopfschütteln, nach mehr als einem Jahr täglichen Gebrauchs für mehr als 8h absolut lohnenswert.

Ein "zeitnahes" Mittel ist das auch nicht unbedingt, nicht solange wir derart mieses Internet in Deutschland haben. 
Ohne den drastischen Ausbau passiert hier goarnix - das gilt übrigens auch für Firmen, deren VPN Kapazität ist zu Coronabeginn auch oftmals abgekackt, weil niemand davon ausgegangen ist, dass große Teile der Belegschaft sich darüber jemals einloggen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

@ hoffgang

Ich sehe diese Probleme genauso, aber genauso wie du, halte ich sie für lösbar.
Die massiven Ausbau des Internets auf dem Land, habe ich in meinen Posts erwähnt.

Für mich ist es von allem was im "Raum" steht das mit Abstand mildeste Mittel.

Im Gegensatz zu dir und anderen glaube ich eben nicht, das es möglich ist, ohne massivste soziale Verwerfungen und auch massiven Widerstand, den Individualverkehr im großen Umfang zu reduzieren, vor allen dann nicht, wenn man nicht Arbeitsplätze, dort wo es möglich ist,  dezentral (sprich Homeoffice) organisiert
Das reden von ÖPNV ist schön und gut, individuelle Mobilität, ist aber seit tausenden von Jahren mehr als die Ratio von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen.
In der Vergangenheit war das immer nur den Reichen und Mächtigen vergönnt und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass das in einer Demokratie wie der Unseren, zwangsläufig genau wieder darauf hinauslaufen wird, wenn man es versucht, durch welche Maßnahmen auch immer,  zu reglementieren. Das gleiche gilt analog für Urlaub, der nur durch Flugzeug oder noch schlimmer Schiff "entsprechend"möglich ist. Die Palette kann man teilweise unendlich fortsetzen, denn der Reiche wird außer bei Totalverboten, immer eine Möglichkeit finden, sich entsprechendes zu besorgen, während das Fussvolk auf "Askese" getrimmt wird, für den glorreichen Zweck. Ähnliches ist vor 30 Jahren grandios gescheitert, der Zweck war zwar ein anderer, aber die Mittel laufen auf ähnliches hinaus.
Entsprechend habe ich einfach einen anderen Ansatz und sehe die Lösung beim Verkehr, vorwiegend beim Güterverkehr auf der Schiene und Wasserstraße, und sonst technologischen Lösungen.
Ich lehne erzieherische Maßnahmen auf grund von vergangenen Erfahrungen in "solchen Gesellschaften" und meiner liberalen Einstellung ab.

Darüber hinaus ist eine andere Form, als die individuelln Mobilität auf dem Lande, noch *wesentlich *weiter entfernt von der Infrastruktur, als schnelles Internet.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> den Individualverkehr im großen Umfang zu reduzieren


Es wäre ja schon ein riesiger Gewinn wenn der Individualverkehr nur so umfangreich wie nötig ist,
aufs jeweilige Fahrzeug bezogen.
"Du musst mit dem Auto zur Arbeit? Warum musst du dann mit 10l/100km fahren?"

Wo ein SUV parkt können 4 Renault Twizy stehen. etc


Don-71 schrieb:


> denn der Reiche wird außer bei Totalverboten, immer eine Möglichkeit finden, sich entsprechendes zu besorgen


Ja aber komischerweise haben echt wenige Menschen ein Problem damit, dass sie auf dem Wasser und in der Luft keine Individualmobilität haben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Entsprechend habe ich einfach einen anderen Ansatz und sehe die Lösung beim Verkehr, vorwiegend beim Güterverkehr und der Schiene und sonst technologischen Lösungen.


Ja hätte das Bundesverkehrsministerium dran arbeiten können, mindestens den Transitverkehr hätte man über Hubs durch Deutschland auf die Schiene bringen können. Aber nein...


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wäre ja schon ein riesiger Gewinn wenn der Individualverkehr nur so umfangreich wie nötig ist,
> aufs jeweilige Fahrzeug bezogen.
> "Du musst mit dem Auto zur Arbeit? Warum musst du dann mit 10l/100km fahren?"
> 
> Wo ein SUV parkt können 4 Renault Twizy stehen. etc


Ich bin seit der Erfindung des SUV ein Gegner selbigen, weil ich es für pure Verschwendung halte, allerdings halte ich auch sehr wenig davon, einen bestimmten Autotyp vorzuschreiben oder zu erzwingen, siehe Trabi und DDR, was auf ähnliches hinausläuft und grandios gescheitert ist.
Man kann sich aber durchuas über ein zulässiges (begrenzendes) Leergewicht (Verbrenner) und Maaße für Elektroautos Gedanken machen.

Edit:
Oder über einen mindestens zu errreichenden CW Wert.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja aber komischerweise haben echt wenige Menschen ein Problem damit, dass sie auf dem Wasser und in der Luft keine Individualmobilität haben.


Es gibt genug Yachten und Flugzeuge in privater Hand auf dieser Welt. Das ist nun kein singuläres Vorkommnis.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> einen bestimmten Autotyp vorzuschreiben oder zu erzwingen, siehe Trabi und DDR, was auf ähnliches hinausläuft und grandios gescheitert ist.


Der Trabant ist auch der vollkommen falsche Vergleich. Passend ist sowas (als Vergleich):








						Kei-Car – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Yachten und Flugzeuge in privater Hand auf dieser Welt. Das ist nun kein singuläres Vorkommnis.


Es ging halt darum was sich nur Reiche leisten können.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ging halt darum was sich nur Reiche leisten können.


Das ist doch aber der ganze Punkt, um den sich alles dreht!
Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her (150 Jahre), da ist das Fussvolk mit derPostkutsche gereist, wenn überhaupt und hat sich eher in den nächsten 10-30km Umkreis seines Geburtsortes bewegt. (Überwiegende Mehrheit)
Die Reichen und Mächtigen (Elite) haben sich individuell mit Kutsche plus Pferden, nur Pferden oder Schiffen/Dampfern bewegt und haben zu großen Teil die Welt bereist, zumindestens ist die Mehrzahl auf dem europäischen Kontinent unterwegs gewesen, wie eine doch gewisse Anzahl an exklusiven Urlaubsorten davon Zeugnis ablegt.
Genau darauf wird es in *Abschnitten* wieder hinauslaufen, bei den jetzigen Ansätzen.
Wird auf Kerosin Steuern erhoben, sind es als erstes die H IV und Geringverdiener, die sich keine Pauschalreise und sei es nur für eine Woche mehr leisten können, bei höherer Besteuerung von Flugreisen (durch was auch immer, wahrscheinlich Kerosin), ist es dann die Krankenschwester,der Pfleger, die Kassiererinn etc. (halt Berufe mit geringerer Bezahlung) und soweiter und sofort. Das gleiche gilt für Autos, Fleisch, Wochenendausflüge, die nicht im Umkreis liegen etc. etc.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Trabant ist auch der vollkommen falsche Vergleich. Passend ist sowas (als Vergleich):


Nein es ist der völlig richtige Vergleich abstrakt gesprochen, das Ziel ähnlich, hier ein einheitliches Automobil , um CO2 zu reduzieren, dort ein einheitliches Automobil, um keine Klassenunterschiede aufkommen zu lassen.
Für den Kosument im Ergebnis sehr sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her (150 Jahre), da ist das Fussvolk mit derPostkutsche gereist, wenn überhaupt und hat sich eher in den nächsten 10-30km Umkreis seines Geburtsortes bewegt. (Überwiegende Mehrhei


Da gab es übrigens schon die Eisenbahn und das konnten sich schon ein paar Menschen mehr leisten 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Genau darauf wird es in *Abschnitten* wieder hinauslaufen, bei den jetzigen Ansätzen.


Es ist also ein Problem, dass sich ein Hartz IV Empfänger keinen Flug nach Spanien leisten kann sondern mit der Bahn fahren muss, aber es ist vollkommen okay, dass er sich heute keinen Flug nach Japan leisten kann, aber der Mensch der besser verdient schon?


Don-71 schrieb:


> das Ziel ähnlich, hier ein einheitliches Automobil , um CO2 zu reduzieren,


Hab ich wo gesagt?


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da gab es übrigens schon die Eisenbahn und das konnten sich schon ein paar Menschen mehr leisten


Das Eisenbahnnetz von 1870 war mehr als überschaubar, dann eben 170 Jahre!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist also ein Problem, dass sich ein Hartz IV Empfänger keinen Flug nach Spanien leisten kann sondern mit der Bahn fahren muss, aber es ist vollkommen okay, dass er sich heute keinen Flug nach Japan leisten kann, aber der Mensch der besser verdient schon?


Ja und ob, wenn dir das nicht klar ist, hast du wirklich überhaupt nichts verstanden!
Und mit der Bahn kommt man nicht wirklich preiswert nach Spanien, Italien, Griechenland oder Antalya/Izmir.
Nicht mal ansatzweise.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab ich wo gesagt?


Verarschen kann ich mich selbst, dazu brauche ich dich wirklich nicht!
Alle diese Autos, unterscheiden sich in Nuancen!


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Eisenbahnnetz von 1870 war mehr als überschaubar


20tkm 1870, ist gar nichts. Grade sind wir bei etwa 38tkm ein Stück weniger Staatsgebiet wovon der größte Teil nicht so dicht besiedelt war. Ist aber kaum was  


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und mit der Bahn kommt man nicht wirklich preiswert nach Spanien, Italien, Griechenland


Ich habe letztes Jahr 8 Tage in Italien verbracht, 4 Städte besucht. Luftlinie 2300km gereist und das ganze erster Klasse per Bahn für etwa 310€ Fahrtkosten und die erste Klasse in Italien ist nochmal deutlich geiler als in Deutschland.
Spanien, nächste Woche Donnerstag geht es los, diesmal mehr Zeit in der Bahn, erste Klasse grob 400€ Fahrtkosten für den Besuch von 5 Städten.
Wer nur an einen Ort will und wem zweite Klasse reicht der ist auch billiger unterwegs.
Den Rest bekommt man per Bahn auch hin, wenn Verbindungen ausgebaut werden.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Alle diese Autos, unterscheiden sich in Nuancen!


Twizy, Microlino 2.0, eGo (Das Laschet Mobil), Fiat 500e

Das sind die Fahrzeuge an die ich bei minimaler Mobilität denke, sind alle gleich bis auf Nuancen?


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 20tkm 1870, ist gar nichts. Grade sind wir bei etwa 38tkm ein Stück weniger Staatsgebiet wovon der größte Teil nicht so dicht besiedelt war. Ist aber kaum was


Was willst du eigentlich?
Kommst du dir nicht selber völlig idiotisch vor, mit deiner Korintenkackerei, der Kern meiner Aussage liegt auf dem Tisch, ob das jetzt in der Vergangengenheit 20 Jahre früher die Regel war oder nicht, gemessen an einer Zeitspanne von 150-170Jahren und den gesellschaftlichen Umständen/Errungenschaften, um die es eigentlich geht.
Deine Nebelbomben sind eher 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr 8 Tage in Italien verbracht, 4 Städte besucht. Luftlinie 2300km gereist und das ganze erster Klasse per Bahn für etwa 310€ Fahrtkosten und die erste Klasse in Italien ist nochmal deutlich geiler als in Deutschland.
> Spanien, nächste Woche Donnerstag geht es los, diesmal mehr Zeit in der Bahn, erste Klasse grob 400€ Fahrtkosten für den Besuch von 5 Städten.
> Wer nur an einen Ort will und wem zweite Klasse reicht der ist auch billiger unterwegs.
> Den Rest bekommt man per Bahn auch hin, wenn Verbindungen ausgebaut werden.


Im Last Minute Shop gibt es 8 Tage Antalaya mit Flug, Hotelaufenthalt und Teilverpflegung für 500-700€, dazu kommt das der "Durchschnitts Urlauber", eher wenig daran interessiert ist, durch Städte zu touren oder einen haufen Zeit seines Urlaubes mit Fahren zu "verschwenden" und das aller wichtigste, was du einfach anscheinend nicht in deinen Schädel bekommst, *er sitzt wie der Reiche auch im Flugzeug*.
Deshalb hast du das Prinzip auch nicht wirklich verinnerlicht, wie eine Gesellschaft funktioniert, genauso wie das Fussvolk damit klar kommt, statt einem 500er GLC einen Golf zu fahren (individuell fahren nämlich beide), kommt es damit klar, pauschal nach Malle zu *fliegen (*da ist man auch an den Brennpunkten unter sich), während du gerne nach Japan *fliegst* und dir dort das Land anschaust. Soweit sollte man sein, wenn man sich für/über "Politik" interessiert/unterhält und sich für Einschränkungen/Erziehung/Bevormundung der Massen stark macht.
Der Normalo bohrt halt zu Hause in der Regel mit der normalen Bosch, der Reiche oder auch in dem Fall der Profi/Wissende mit dem nötigen Kleingeld mit der Hilti! Bohren tuen/können aber beide.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Twizy, Microlino 2.0, eGo (Das Laschet Mobil), Fiat 500e
> 
> Das sind die Fahrzeuge an die ich bei minimaler Mobilität denke, sind alle gleich bis auf Nuancen?


Ja, in der heutigen Zeit schon, wären wir in den 1970-80er ginge das vielleicht noch, wir schreiben aber das Jahr 2021 und eine Gewöhnung der Kunden an eine eher unendliche Vielvalt, auch bei eher nicht hochpreisigen Automobilen.

Edit
43:20 - 46:40








						maischberger. die woche vom 2. Juni 2021 | Maischberger
					

Die Landtagswahl in Sachsen-Anhalt am kommenden Sonntag gilt als Stimmungsbarometer für den Kanzlerkandidaten der Union. Wie wird sich das Ergebnis auf seinen Wahlkampf auswirken? Im Studio ist der CDU-Vorsitzende Armin Laschet.




					www.daserste.de
				




Selbst *Ulrike Herrmann* alles andere als irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise CDU oder konservativ verdächtig, meint das es alleine über Preiserhöhungen nicht gehen wird (aus offensichtlichen sozialen Gründen). Sie schlägt so ad hoc  (aus der Hüfte) eine Art Kontigent pro Bürger von Flügen/Flugkilometern vor, was dann leider auch durch Maischberger abgebogen wird.
Wow, wird dafür eine extra Verwaltung aufgebaut, kann damit "gehandelt" werden? etc. etc.
"Mann/Frau" sollte sich lieber vorher völlig klar machen, was man da für Fässer aufmacht und welcher gesellschaftlicher Sprengstoff ins rollen kommen könnte, wenn man hier (Fliegen) oder anderen Individualverkehr (Auto), versucht zu reglementieren.

Ach ja und falls mir jetzt der nächste Korintenkacker erklären will, das Fliegen kein Individualverkehr ist, ja, per Definition bestimmt nicht, nach dem *Gefühl und der Realität des Normalos* aber auch bestimmt kein ÖPNV!


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man meinte ja unbedingt Landesverbände in den alten Bundesländern haben zu müssen, obwohl man sich damit nur Obskuranten und Sektierer einfängt.


Vor allem muss man von dieser Identitätspolitik weg. Gendersternchen bringen kein Geld in die Tasche der Arbeiter.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wäre ja schon ein riesiger Gewinn wenn der Individualverkehr nur so umfangreich wie nötig ist,
> aufs jeweilige Fahrzeug bezogen.
> "Du musst mit dem Auto zur Arbeit? Warum musst du dann mit 10l/100km fahren?"
> 
> ...


Das Auto ist ein Krebsgeschwür, das den urbanen Raum zerstört. Wir müssen das Auto aus den Städten vertreiben und die Räume den Menschen zurückgeben. Dazu gehört generell Tempo 30, autofreie Innenstädte und die Umwandlung von Straßen in Fahrradstraßen. ÖPNV und E-Bike sind die Mobilitätsprovider der Zukunft.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Auto ist ein Krebsgeschwür, das den urbanen Raum zerstört. Wir müssen das Auto aus den Städten vertreiben und die Räume den Menschen zurückgeben. Dazu gehört generell Tempo 30, autofreie Innenstädte und die Umwandlung von Straßen in Fahrradstraßen. ÖPNV und E-Bike sind die Mobilitätsprovider der Zukunft.


Das Auto ist von den meisten Deutschen quasi ein Heiligtum. Ich glaube nicht das man damit durchkommt.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Auto ist von den meisten Deutschen quasi ein Heiligtum. Ich glaube nicht das man damit durchkommt.


Das Auto ist für viele der Ausdruck von individueller Freiheit, übrigens überall auf der Welt.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Auto ist für viele der Ausdruck von individueller Freiheit, übrigens überall auf der Welt.


Und Statussymbol wo sich viele etwas drauf einbilden. 

Aber den Leuten kann man das nicht verbieten.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Kann man nicht? Ich denke man muss. Autofahren muss unattraktiv werden. Dazu gehören strikte Tempolimits, hohe Benzinpreise, hohe Preise fürs Parken und hohe Steuern.  PS und Gewicht sollten zusätzlich bestraft werden.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe diese Probleme genauso, aber genauso wie du, halte ich sie für lösbar.


Ich sag nicht, sie seien nicht lösbar, ich sag nur, sie sind ggf. etwas größer und umfangreicher als dargestellt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es von allem was im "Raum" steht das mit Abstand mildeste Mittel.


Um welches Ziel zu erreichen?
Die Frage mag dumm erscheinen, aber, welche konkreten Ziele sollen erreicht werden, bzw. welche werden ignoriert. Wenn du nur darüber diskutierst, dass wir das Wohnproblem dadurch lösen, dann sehe ich darin keinen Sinn.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir und anderen glaube ich eben nicht, das es möglich ist, ohne massivste soziale Verwerfungen und auch massiven Widerstand, den Individualverkehr im großen Umfang zu reduzieren, vor allen dann nicht, wenn man nicht Arbeitsplätze, dort wo es möglich ist,  dezentral (sprich Homeoffice) organisiert


Ohne massiven Widerstand wird es nicht gehen, das liegt alleine schon daran, dass noch immer zuviele Sturköpfe versuchen die Wirtschaft zu retten anstatt die Lebensgrundlage der Menschheit auf diesem Planeten.
Das Ziel ist doch nicht (oder darf nicht sein) "nur" bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu schaffen, das Ziel muss eine Veränderung der Art und Weise sein wie wir Leben und Arbeiten um nachhaltig weiterhin eine Lebensgrundlage zu haben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das reden von ÖPNV ist schön und gut, individuelle Mobilität, ist aber seit tausenden von Jahren mehr als die Ratio von Punkt A nach Punkt B zu kommen.



ÖPNV muss im Grunde überall dort individuelle Mobilität ersetzen wo dies möglich ist. 
Wir verblasen Ressourcen ohne Ende für diese "Freiheit" und allokieren soviel mehr Ressourcen (E Autos, Wasserstoffautos) nur um diese beizubehalten anstatt Einschränkungen auch nur zu Erwägen. 
Das ist nicht nachhaltig möglich. Ja, ich kenn auch die Mär vom Peak Oil, das hätte bereits vor gefühlt 20 Jahren erreicht sein sollen. Irgendwann IST Ende. Und dann kriegen wir von ganz alleine eine Abkehr von dieser individuellen Mobilität wie wir sie heute kennen. Nur dann eben komplett unfreiwillig und möglicherweise auch unvorbereitet.

Das Auto als Ausdruck von individueller Freiheit ist - entschuldige bitte - sowas von ein Bullshitargument.
Garnicht soo lange her, da hat mal einer in Deutschland gesagt, das Auto sei ja eine nette Erfindung, würde aber das Pferd niemals ablösen können. Das ist nichts was eine Gesellschaft nicht binnen 10 Jahren auch wieder ändern könnte, nichts was zwingend beibehalten werden müsste, vor allem nicht, wenn die Notwendigkeit ein Auto zu besitzen über Veränderungen in unserer Art zu Leben, zu Arbeiten und zu Reisen abnimmt. 

Wir brauchen ein Auto weil wir alles darauf ausgelegt haben. Klar geh ich mit dem Auto zum einkaufen wenn ich für die ganze Familie Getränke kaufe, mein Kaff hat keinen Getränkelieferanten. Mein Kumpel in München lässt sich das mit dem ElektroLKW liefern.

Alternativen schaffen und schon merkt man, das doofe Blechding ist garnicht so notwendig wie wir glauben. 
Aber ohne Alternativen keine Abkehr von dieser Mobilität, das ist eben die Krux dabei. Reine Verbote helfen niemandem wenn es keine Möglichkeit zum Ausweich gibt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Entsprechend habe ich einfach einen anderen Ansatz und sehe die Lösung beim Verkehr, vorwiegend beim Güterverkehr auf der Schiene und Wasserstraße, und sonst technologischen Lösungen.


Das ist ja nicht falsch, nur schrumpft das Schienennetz in Deutschland während das Straßennetz ausgebaut wird (Grüße gehen raus an den CSU Verkehrsminister der Bayern bei der Geldervergabe bevorzugt). Wir brauchen dringend mehr Güterverkehr auf Schienen, aber das alleine reicht nicht. Tempolimit, Autobahnmaut, alternativen zum Gütertransport, das alles geht Hand in Hand.

Aber egal wie, du hast nicht Unrecht damit, dass wir deutlich weniger LKW auf allen Straßen brauchen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist eine andere Form, als die individuelln Mobilität auf dem Lande, noch *wesentlich *weiter entfernt von der Infrastruktur, als schnelles Internet.


Ist richtig, wäre aber ebenfalls dringend notwendig, auch schon für den Home Office Aspekt.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Es wird nicht ohne Schmerzen gehen, denn der Konsument hat Erwartungen, die die Realität nicht befriedigen kann:









						Größer, schneller, weiter? - Neue Aral Studie zeigt die "Trends beim Autokauf 2021"
					

Bochum (ots) - Anmoderationsvorschlag: Die Liebe der Deutschen zum Auto wächst! Laut der heute (am 25. August) veröffentlichten repräsentativen Aral Studie "Trends beim...




					www.presseportal.de


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Kann man nicht? Ich denke man muss. Autofahren muss unattraktiv werden. Dazu gehören strikte Tempolimits, hohe Benzinpreise, hohe Preise fürs Parken und hohe Steuern.  PS und Gewicht sollten zusätzlich bestraft werden.


Du musst dafür aber eine parlamentarische Mehrheit haben und damit es nachhaltig ist, diese auch halten, sonst ist das ganze nach spätestens 4 Jahren vorbei. Zwischendurch darfst du garantiert noch mit enormen Druck von der Straße rechnen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ohne massiven Widerstand wird es nicht gehen, das liegt alleine schon daran, dass noch immer zuviele Sturköpfe versuchen die Wirtschaft zu retten anstatt die Lebensgrundlage der Menschheit auf diesem Planeten.
> Das Ziel ist doch nicht (oder darf nicht sein) "nur" bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu schaffen, das Ziel muss eine Veränderung der Art und Weise sein wie wir Leben und Arbeiten um nachhaltig weiterhin eine Lebensgrundlage zu haben.


Ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn man neben der Entlastung des Wohnraums in Ballungsgebieten (damit einhergehend die Mietpreise), eine deutliche CO2 Reduzierung durch weniger Pendelverkehr erreicht. Vorbild ist hier schon die Corona Zeit. Den letzten Absatz halte ich *im Moment* für deutlich zu groß und *demokratisch *nicht für erreichbar.


hoffgang schrieb:


> ÖPNV muss im Grunde überall dort individuelle Mobilität ersetzen wo dies möglich ist.



Dann musst du auch B sagen und erklären wie du das erreichen willst, ohne das soziale Fass aufzumachen, das zwangsläufig kommen würde, wenn man es über den Preis regelt. Ich habe die Unterschiede zu "früher" nicht umsonst in den Raum gestellt und für Totalverbote, halte ich unser GG und unsere momentane Gesellschaftsform für nicht geeignet. Darüber hinaus, ist es m.A. nach für Viele eine Rückentwicklung, oder zumindestens eine gefühlte Rückentwicklung.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Auto als Ausdruck von individueller Freiheit ist - entschuldige bitte - sowas von ein Bullshitargument.
> Garnicht soo lange her, da hat mal einer in Deutschland gesagt, das Auto sei ja eine nette Erfindung, würde aber das Pferd niemals ablösen können. Das ist nichts was eine Gesellschaft nicht binnen 10 Jahren auch wieder ändern könnte, nichts was zwingend


Tut mir leid, aber diese Argumentation halte ich nicht für schlüssig, da das Automobil der Start zur *großflächigen *individuellen Mobilität  *für die Masse war.* Das Pferd war als individuelle Mobilität immer nur einem sehr sehr kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung vorbehalten.
Auch wenn du den Freiheitsbegriff, als Bullshitargument bezeichnest, stelle ich in den Raum, dass der überwiegende Anteil, der momentanen Bevölkerung in Deutschland genau damit aufgewachsen ist und ihn positiv verinnerlicht hat. Meine persönliche Einschätzung geht bis ungefähr Ende der 1970er, Anfang der 1980er Geburtenjahrgänge.
Dazu gehören vor allen dingen auch die Babyboomer der gesammten 1960er, die noch nicht mal in Rente sind und die Entwicklung, die du im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zurückdrehen willst, selber noch miterlebt haben, die Entwicklung des Fussvolkes hin, zur erschwinglichen  individuellen Massenmobilität.
Ich halte das, was du so einfach schreibst und auch teilweise gut argumentativ unterlegst, für sehr sehr viel schwieriger umzusetzen, als du es dir vorstellen kannst, jedenfalls mit demokratischen Mitteln und wie gesagt über allem kreist auch noch der soziale Sprengstoff.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich?


Du solltest vielleicht mal Beispiele verwenden die nicht mit der Realität kollidieren.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Last Minute Shop gibt es 8 Tage Antalaya mit Flug, Hotelaufenthalt und Teilverpflegung für 500-700€


Zu welchem Preis für die Mitarbeiter von Billigsthotels und Fluglinien?
Steuerfreiheit für Kerosin.


Don-71 schrieb:


> oder einen haufen Zeit seines Urlaubes mit Fahren zu "verschwenden"


Ich kenne, wahrscheinlich wie du, genug Menschen die kein Problem haben 12 Stunden mit dem Auto in den Urlaub zu gurken, warum sollten dann 12 Stunden mit dem Zug ein Problem sein?


Don-71 schrieb:


> *er sitzt wie der Reiche auch im Flugzeug*.


Halt nicht bequem im eigenen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja, in der heutigen Zeit schon, wären wir in den 1970-80er ginge das vielleicht noch, wir schreiben aber das Jahr 2021 und eine Gewöhnung der Kunden an eine eher unendliche Vielvalt, auch bei eher nicht hochpreisigen Automobilen.


Guck dir doch die Alternativen zum normalen Auto an, das sind in der Kleinmobilität immer noch hunderte sehr verschiedene Modelle.
Und was hast du zum Beispiel an einem Fiat 500 auszusetzen?


Don-71 schrieb:


> . Sie schlägt so ad hoc (aus der Hüfte) eine Art Kontigent pro Bürger von Flügen/Flugkilometern vor


Das wäre aber doch sozialistisch


Don-71 schrieb:


> aber auch bestimmt kein ÖPNV!


Natürlich ist fliegen kein ÖPNV, es ist FV (Fernverkehr)


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Auto ist für viele der Ausdruck von individueller Freiheit, übrigens überall auf der Welt.


In vielen Teilen der Welt eher weil man anders gar nicht vorankommt und es da wirklich notwendig ist.
Du bist wirklich wie so ein kleiner NRA Yankee der meint er braucht seine eigene Waffe weil ihm sonst jemand seine Freiheit wegnehmen könnte nur weil es nach dem Unabhängigkeitskrieg so war.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Auf jeden Fall müssen wir schnell den gegenwärtigen Trend brechen, der dafür sorgt, dass Kleinwagen aussterben und SUV zu nehmen. Es ist völlig absurd, dass es für PKW einen Bonus für mehr Gewicht gibt, wenn es um den zulässigen CO2 Ausstoß geht. Will sagen: Packe ich 4 Plätze in einen Kleinwagen mit 900kg muss der viel weniger emittieren als ein viersitziger SUV mit 1700kg.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich wie so ein kleiner NRA Yankee der meint er braucht seine eigene Waffe weil ihm sonst jemand seine Freiheit wegnehmen könnte nur weil es nach dem Unabhängigkeitskrieg so war.


Und du schnallst nicht mal ansatzweise wie Gesellschaft tickt. Wir schaffen es nichtmal 1/4 der Erwachsenen in dieser Gesellschaft (~ 20 Millionen) zu überzeugen, sich gegen eine potentiell tödliche Krankheit impfen zu lassen und darüber hinaus mit diesem Impfakt, momentan die Kinder der Gesellschaft solidarisch zu schützen.
Und du meinst etwas *wesentlich negativ besetzteres*, nämlich die teilweise oder ganze Aufgabe der eigenen individuellen Mobiltät, wäre ein Klax und viele verstehen das nur nicht richtig.
Du weisst nicht mal ansatzweise was auf "dich" oder in diesem Fall, der Politik die das durchsetzen will, zukommt.
Da bin ICH von der mehr als harmlosen Sorte.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du schnallst nicht mal ansatzweise wie Gesellschaft tickt. Wir schaffen es nichtmal 1/4 der Erwachsenen in dieser Gesellschaft (~ 20 Millionen) zu überzeugen, sich gegen eine potentiell tödliche Krankheit impfen zu lassen und darüber hinaus mit diesem Impfakt, momentan die Kinder der Gesellschaft solidarisch zu schützen.


Aber was macht die Politik denn hier?
Sie gehen über den finanziellen Weg und zahlen die Tests nicht mehr und in Hamburg
stellt man der privaten Wirtschaft frei ob sie 2G einführen.
Also impfen oder es kostet bzw du kommst gar nicht mehr rein und das alles ohne Impfpflicht.
Jetzt kann es sich der Reiche aber auch leisten sich dauernd testen zu lassen und der Hartzer nicht 

So muss man es auch bei der Mobilität machen, man muss den Leuten eine Alternative zu ihrer bisherigen Mobilität bieten die auch ihre Ziele erreicht, wenn sie darauf verzichten wollen bitte, aber dann kostet es halt.

Und du scheinst echt zu vergessen, dass es auch bei dieser Diskussion perspektivisch um Leben und Tod geht!


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und du scheinst echt zu vergessen, dass es auch bei dieser Diskussion perspektivisch um Leben und Tod geht!


Und du scheinst wirklich total vergessen zu haben, dass es das Weltklima einen feuchten Dreck interessiert, ob Deutschland nun perspektivisch 2%; 1,5%; 1%; 0,5% oder 0% CO2 emittiert, dass hat haargenau die gleiche Auswirkung, wie ein Sack Reis, der in China umfällt.
Du wirst anderes behaupten, die realen Fakten sagen aber genau das aus, denn du gehst noch auf eine wirklich viel viel größere Wette ein, dass Deutschland als Vorbild die Welt überzeugen kann, eventuell vielleicht mitzuziehen, als ich mit meinem Vorschlag zu Homeoffice!


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Das greift nicht. Die individuelle Mobilität ist primär eine Frage der gefühlten Freiheit und Sicherheit. Jeder, der Kinder hat, wird wissen welchen Wert ein Auto hat wenn das Kind (oder andere Familienangehörige) plötzlich irgendwo abgeholt werden muss, festsitzt oder gar ins Krankenhaus gebracht wurde. Wir müssen nur schauen was für Autos die Leute besitzen und ob eine Familie zwingend 2+ Autos brauchen sollte. Das eigentlich Grundbedürfnis hat auch mal ein Golf I erfüllt.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das greift nicht. Die individuelle Mobilität ist primär eine Frage der gefühlten Freiheit und Sicherheit. Jeder, der Kinder hat, wird wissen welchen Wert ein Auto hat wenn das Kind (oder andere Familienangehörige) plötzlich irgendwo abgeholt werden muss, festsitzt oder gar ins Krankenhaus gebracht wurde. Wir müssen nur schauen was für Autos die Leute besitzen und ob eine Familie zwingend 2+ Autos brauchen sollte. Das eigentlich Grundbedürfnis hat auch mal ein Golf I erfüllt.


Das erzähle ich die ganze Zeit, jedenfalls habe ich diese Richtung mit meinen Posts vorgegeben!
Dann spare dir aber bitte solche Posts wie 2535 unf 2539, denn sie passen nicht wirklich, zu deinem jetzigen Post.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Ich sehe da einen großen Unterschied zwischen ein Auto zu besitzen und es regelmäßig in einem urbanen Raum zu nutzen, deswegen sehe ich den Widerspruch nicht.  Dieses durchaus reale Bedürfnis einer individuellen Mobilität in Notfällen oder zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten, bedeutet ja nicht das man deswegen Wochentags mit dem Autos ins Büro fahren muss oder sollte. Man kann ja auch über intelligente Mautsysteme sprechen, die Uhrzeit und Verkehrsaufkommen berücksichtigen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du scheinst wirklich total vergessen zu haben, dass es das Weltklima einen feuchten Dreck interessiert, ob Deutschland nun perspektivisch 2%; 1,5%; 1%; 0,5% oder 0% CO2 emittiert, dass hat haargenau die gleiche Auswirkung, wie ein Sack Reis, der in China umfällt.


Ich sag es ja, selbst diese billige britische Populist Johnson hat mehr gerafft als du.

Natürlich ist das eine weltweite Aufgabe und weißt du was? Deutschland geht hier nichtmal voran, Deutschland ist maximal im Mittelfeld und genau das ist die Ära Merkel, Mittelmäßigkeit reicht.

Und ganz ehrlich, du bist nicht besser als ein Klimawandelleugner.
Fakten anzuerkennen, aber nichts tun ist am Ende genau das selbe wie die Fakten zu leugnen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einen großen Unterschied zwischen ein Auto zu besitzen und es regelmäßig in einem urbanen Raum zu nutzen


Man muss auch kein Auto besitzen, es reicht, dass eins Verfügbar ist wenn man es wirklich braucht.
->Carsharing


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, du bist nicht besser als ein Klimawandelleugner.
> Fakten anzuerkennen, aber nichts tun ist am Ende genau das selbe wie die Fakten zu leugnen.


Und du bist vor allen dingen nichts anderes als ein Lügner, hier vor aller Augen!
Nur weil ich *deiner* Argumentation nicht folge, habe ich eine *Reihe* von Vorschlägen gemacht, unter anderem  die gesetzliche Pflicht zu Homeoffice, bei bestimmten definierten Jobs und ich habe eine gesetzliche Perspektive eingebracht, sich mit einem zulässigen Leergewicht, CW Wert und Maaßen bei PKWs zu beschäftigen und einzuführen. Weiterhin möchte ich massiv in die Schiene und Wasserstraßen inverstieren und perpektivisch ein Schweizer Modell etablieren, dass auch gesetzliche Regelungen bzgl. des Güterverkehrs beinhaltet.

Weit mehr als dein stumpfes, wir müssen Autos abschaffen und die breite Masse muss auf Individualverkehr verzichten.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss auch kein Auto besitzen, es reicht, dass eins Verfügbar ist wenn man es wirklich braucht.
> ->Carsharing


Das stimmt, leider finden sich die meisten Stationen hier noch in der Innenstadt. Bzw. sind selbst mit dem Rand 15 Minuten entfernt.

Grundsätzlich muss man aber sagen, dass es ein massiver Unterscheid ist ob zukünftig die indviduell Mobiltät eher von Renault Twizzy oder Zoe artigen Autos geliefert wird oder von Tesla Modell X.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur weil ich *deiner* Argumentation nicht folge, habe ich eine *Reihe* von Vorschlägen gemacht


Du hast andere Vorschläge, aber dein Gegenargument ist dieses Pseudogeschwafel von Freiheit auf NRA Niveau.
"Aus meinen kalten toten Händen"


Don-71 schrieb:


> Weit mehr als dein stumpfes, wir müssen Autos abschaffen und die breite Masse muss auf Individualverkehr verzichten.


So viele Autos abschaffen wie möglich ohne die Mobilität der Menschen massiv einzuschränken.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das stimmt, leider finden sich die meisten Stationen hier noch in der Innenstadt. Bzw. sind selbst mit dem Rand 15 Minuten entfernt.


Jap, das ist leider kritisch.


seahawk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man aber sagen, dass es ein massiver Unterscheid ist ob zukünftig die indviduell Mobiltät eher von Renault Twizzy oder Zoe artigen Autos geliefert wird oder von Tesla Modell X.


Der Zoe ist schon ein normaler Kleinwagen, klar ist das ein Unterschied zu einem SUV, aber so krass ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast andere Vorschläge, aber dein Gegenargument ist dieses Pseudogeschwafel von Freiheit auf NRA Niveau.
> "Aus meinen kalten toten Händen"


Dir ist echt nicht zu helfen und im Grunde zeigt dein Vergleich, den Wunsch nach individueller Mobilität mit dem Wunsch nach unkontrollierten Besitz und Gebrauch von Schusswaffen zu vergleichen, welch Geistes Kind du bist.
Hier hört dann auch meine Gesprächsbereitschaft auf, denn einerseits widert mich das Niveau an und auf der anderen Seite dieser unsägliche Vergleich, der "Autofahrer" mit US Waffenbesitzer auf eine Stufe stellt.
Du musst dich nicht wundern, dass bei deinem Vorgehen und deiner verbalen Gewalt nicht noch viel mehr passiert, als in dem geposteten Zeit Artikel in den Raum gestellt wird.
Von meiner Seite aus, ist dieses Gespräch mit Dir beendet.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Zoe ist schon ein normaler Kleinwagen, klar ist das ein Unterschied zu einem SUV, aber so krass ist das auch nicht.


Das muss ich stark widersprechen. Schon alleine wenn es um den Parkraumbedarf geht ist es ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Und ein gutes Drittel mehr Energieverbrauch kann man auch nicht negieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. August 2021)

Hallo.
Ich lebe im schönen Österreich, bin daher nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, im Gegensatz zu Österreich sagt man in Deutschland "davor" mit wem man koalieren möchte, wie sieht es da aus? Vor allem wenn man nach den aktuellen Umfragen geht.
In Österreich regiert seit geraumer Zeit Schwarz/Grün, ist das bei euch auch auch denkbar?
Wenn ich auf die Umfragen schaue, sehe ich eher keine Möglichkeit für zwei Parteien eine Regierung zu bilden, eher mit drei Parteien.
MfG


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Auto ist für viele der Ausdruck von individueller Freiheit, übrigens überall auf der Welt.


auch das verändert sich.
Vor 30 Jahren hätte ich dir uneingeschränkt zugestimmt. Heute sieht das für mich anders aus.
Wenn ich mir den Bekanntenkreis meiner Kinder anschaue, interessieren die sich nicht für Autos. Nur die Hälfte hat überhaupt einen Führerschein. Wenn die wohin wollen, setzen die sich in den Bus oder Bahn. Da können sie sich in Ruhe unterhalten und Selfies machen.


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> In Österreich regiert seit geraumer Zeit Schwarz/Grün, ist das bei euch auch auch denkbar?


wird wohl nicht reichen. die kommende Regierung wird sich aller Voraussicht aus einer 3er Koalition zusammensetzen.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> auch das verändert sich.
> Vor 30 Jahren hätte ich dir uneingeschränkt zugestimmt. Heute sieht das für mich anders aus.
> Wenn ich mir den Bekanntenkreis meiner Kinder anschaue, interessieren die sich nicht für Autos. Nur die Hälfte hat überhaupt einen Führerschein. Wenn die wohin wollen, setzen die sich in den Bus oder Bahn. Da können sie sich in Ruhe unterhalten und Selfies machen.


Siehe mein Post 2542, dort erkläre ich es genauer auf der Zeitschiene und das ich im Moment und auch eher in der näheren Zukunft keine demokratische Mehrheit "gegen" das Auto sehe.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Siehe mein Post 2542, dort erkläre ich es genauer auf der Zeitschiene und das ich im Moment und auch eher in der näheren Zukunft keine demokratische Mehrheit "gegen" das Auto sehe.


Das sehe ich auch so, aber ich differenziere. Der Verbrennungsmotor wird verschwinden. Dafür wird es auch sehr bald entsprechende Mehrheiten geben.
Den Individualverkehr kannst du aktuell eh nicht verbieten, da es keine Alternativen gibt. Das Problem ist aber hausgemacht, da die Politik die alternativen ja selbst verhindert.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> wird wohl nicht reichen. die kommende Regierung wird sich aller Voraussicht aus einer 3er Koalition zusammensetzen.


Es geht wohl auch eine Minderheitsregierung aber damit kommt man nicht weit.
Schlimmstensfalls, wenn gar keine Regierung gebildet werden kann, Neuwahlen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite aus, ist dieses Gespräch mit Dir beendet.


Wenn ich für jedes mal als du das geschrieben hast einen Euro bekommen hätte, dann könnte ich mir heute einen Privatjet kaufen, @hoffgang auch.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier hört dann auch meine Gesprächsbereitschaft auf, denn einerseits widert mich das Niveau an und auf der anderen Seite dieser unsägliche Vergleich, der "Autofahrer" mit US Waffenbesitzer auf eine Stufe stellt.


Der Vergleich ist nicht unsäglich, ich vergleiche nicht Autobesitzer und Waffenbesitzer sondern deine und deren Argumentation.
Das selbe Muster.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das muss ich stark widersprechen. Schon alleine wenn es um den Parkraumbedarf geht ist es ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Und ein gutes Drittel mehr Energieverbrauch kann man auch nicht negieren.


Das stimmt, sind aber beides klassische Autos


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf die Umfragen schaue, sehe ich eher keine Möglichkeit für zwei Parteien eine Regierung zu bilden, eher mit drei Parteien.


3 Fraktionen, die CDU bildet eine Fraktion mit der CSU aber das sind 2 verschiedene Parteien.
Ein Bundesland ist halt ein bisschen besonders.


Threshold schrieb:


> Den Individualverkehr kannst du aktuell eh nicht verbieten, da es keine Alternativen gibt.


Genau und Individualverkehr ist auch nicht gleich Auto.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Verbrennungsmotor wird verschwinden.


Nein, der wird vielleicht zu 50% oder sogar zu 75% durch Elektromotoren ersetzt werden, aber dann war es das. Wenn, dann passiert das eh über die Betriebskosten, die beim Elektromotor einfach physikalisch geringer sind.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt, sind aber beides klassische Autos


Das Auto war ja auch ein Erfolgsmodell wenn es um die Wunsch ging eine Familie relativ, sicher und schnell von A nach B zu bringen. Dieser Wunsch wird auch nicht verschwinden. Die Frage ist dann halt eher ob es pro Familie ein Zoe ist oder 2 Tesla X.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht wohl auch eine Minderheitsregierung aber damit kommt man nicht weit.


Merkel hatte ja mal die Chance auf eine Minderheitsregierung.
Nur dann hätte die Union ja tatsächlich arbeiten und Vorschläge machen müssen. Man hätte andere Mitglieder des Bundestages mittels Argumente überzeugen müssen.
Geht ja nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Den letzten Absatz halte ich *im Moment* für deutlich zu groß und *demokratisch *nicht für erreichbar.


Tjo, dann hat die Menschheit halt Pech gehabt. Haha ups sorry, wir haben den Planeten unbewohnbar gemacht weil wir erst unseren Spaß wollten, dann unsere Freiheit an die Verschwendung von fossilen Ressourcen gekoppelt haben und dann hatten zuwenige Bock was dran zu ändern.

Kann man wohl nix machen...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann musst du auch B sagen und erklären wie du das erreichen willst, ohne das soziale Fass aufzumachen, das zwangsläufig kommen würde, wenn man es über den Preis regelt. Ich habe die Unterschiede zu "früher" nicht umsonst in den Raum gestellt und für Totalverbote, halte ich unser GG und unsere momentane Gesellschaftsform für nicht geeignet. Darüber hinaus, ist es m.A. nach für Viele eine Rückentwicklung, oder zumindestens eine gefühlte Rückentwicklung.


Wer sagt, dass ich das soziale Fass nicht aufmachen will?
Wenn du "nur" irgendwas teurer machst, dann hast du vollkommen Recht, dann lachen die Reichen und die Armen werden ärmer. Wenn du Alternativen schaffst, dann verschwindet der Effekt der Reichen nicht, aber er wird abgefedert. Im Moment haben wir Zwänge, welche diese Ungleichheit massiv verstärken, bzw. deutlich herrausheben. Wenn wir diese Zwänge abbauen, dann stört auch die Ungleichheit weniger.

Das ist ne Mammutaufgabe und nichts was man mit "irgendwas mit Homeoffice" lösen könnte.
Und das schreib ich ja seit Mo-na-ten...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber diese Argumentation halte ich nicht für schlüssig, da das Automobil der Start zur *großflächigen *individuellen Mobilität  *für die Masse war.* Das Pferd war als individuelle Mobilität immer nur einem sehr sehr kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung vorbehalten.
> Auch wenn du den Freiheitsbegriff, als Bullshitargument bezeichnest, stelle ich in den Raum, dass der überwiegende Anteil, der momentanen Bevölkerung in Deutschland genau damit aufgewachsen ist und ihn positiv verinnerlicht hat. Meine persönliche Einschätzung geht bis ungefähr Ende der 1970er, Anfang der 1980er Geburtenjahrgänge.


Ja und?
Ich bin auch damit aufgewachsen und hätte exakt gar kein Problem damit wenn wir eine Gesellschaft bilden in der das einfach nicht mehr notwendig ist. Du sachst es doch selbst, diese Entwicklung ist der allerkleinste Teil der deutschen Geschichte, warum soll grade der jetzt auf ewig bindend bzw. Richtungsweisend sein, v.a. wenn man sieht, welcher Aufwand dafür betrieben werden muss?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte das, was du so einfach schreibst und auch teilweise gut argumentativ unterlegst, für sehr sehr viel schwieriger umzusetzen, als du es dir vorstellen kannst, jedenfalls mit demokratischen Mitteln und wie gesagt über allem kreist auch noch der soziale Sprengstoff.


Ja isses. Das ist nicht einfach. Aber es ist notwendig.
Das ist wie wenn du ein Bein amputieren musst weil sonst der Körper an Sepsis krepiert. Das ist keine einfache Entscheidung, aber der Klumpfuß muss ab.

Das sind doch genau die strukturellen Probleme die wir haben. Eine Demokratie ist per se die beste Staatsform, allerdings extrem schwerfällig wenn es um (dringend notwendige) Reformen geht. Packt man die Grundsätze der Demokratie an um, in noblem Sinne, Veränderungen zum Wohle aller durchzuführen, dann öffnet man Tür und Tor für jede Staatsform die man eigentlich nicht wollte, von der Monarchie bis zur Diktatur.

Das Problem ist ja schon, dass die Wähler nicht mal verstehen was eine repräsentative Demokratie eigentlich ist, also warum nicht der Wille von Gudrun und Hans-Otto bezüglich der Homo Ehe aus Wanne-Eickel genau so wie die beiden wollen umgesetzt wird. Das wird eine der Kern Herausforderungen für alle Regierungen werden, nur wenn wir uns nicht bald bewegen, dann wird das Endergebnis nicht nur unsere Demokratie hinrichten, sondern halt auch unsere Lebensgrundlage...

Aber aktuell sind wir zu blöd / faul / bequem Politiker zu wählen, die sich diesen Problemen annehmen wollen.


Wenn man wissen will, mit was sich die CDU so beschäftigt in 2021:









						Sächsisches Ministerium stoppt Gendern an Dresdner Schulen
					

An einigen Schulen in Dresden haben die Schülerinnen und Schüler sich bereits daran gewöhnt, Sonderzeichen wie das Gendersternchen oder den Genderdoppelpunkt bei der geschlechtergerechten Sprache zu verwenden. Doch das Dresdner Kultusministerium hat dem nun eine Absage erteilt, wie die „Dresdner...




					www.rnd.de
				




Also um es mal auf einen Punkt zu bringen:
Gegner des Genderns hatten immer davon gesprochen, dass "man nicht mehr schreiben dürfe wie man wolle", schreiben jetzt aber vor, wie man zu schreiben hat. Es geht der CDU also offensichtlich nicht darum, dass jeder schreiben dürfen soll wie er möchte, also ob gendern oder nicht, sondern es geht offensichtlich darum, dass jeder so schreiben soll wie die CDU das will.

Aber ganz wichtig, Sprachpolizei / Verbotspartei sind immer die anderen...

Das isses halt, wir diskutieren über Klimawandel, Mobilitätswende und zukunftsfähige Gesellschaften und die Ottos in Sachsen gehen auf Wählerfang im stramm konservativen Lager mit so einem Bullshit. Richtig gute Aussichten, dass hier mal die ernsten Themen angegangen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also um es mal auf einen Punkt zu bringen:
> Gegner des Genderns hatten immer davon gesprochen, dass "man nicht mehr schreiben dürfe wie man wolle", schreiben jetzt aber vor, wie man zu schreiben hat. Es geht der CDU also offensichtlich nicht darum, dass jeder schreiben dürfen soll wie er möchte, also ob gendern oder nicht, sondern es geht offensichtlich darum, dass jeder so schreiben soll wie die CDU das will.
> 
> Aber ganz wichtig, Sprachpolizei / Verbotspartei sind immer die anderen...


Und weiter?
Es gibt Universitäten in Deutschland, da rauscht du durch deine Examen, wenn du in den schriftlichen Arbeiten nicht genderst, weil sie diese nicht zulassen, was ist daran anders?

Dein Post vorher hat sehr viel Text, nur leider sagt er 0,0 aus, denn du weichst konkreten Fragen oder wie du dir komkrete Maßnahmen vorstellst (zu deinen politischen Forderungen) und wie sie umgesetzt werden sollen, zu 100% aus, stattdessen werden Nebelbomben geworfen.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und weiter?
> Es gibt Universitäten in Deutschland, da rauscht du durch deine Examen, wenn du in den schriftlichen Arbeiten nicht genderst, weil sie diese nicht zulassen, was ist daran anders?


Um meinen ehemaligen Prof zu zitieren:


> Es gibt KEINE Uni, KEINEN Fachbereich, der das in DEU zwingend vorschreibt. Es mag einzelne DozentInnen geben, die das tun.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1432092861965742087

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber, es ist schön zu sehen, wo die Prioritäten im Wahlkampf liegen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein Post vorher hat sehr viel Text, nur leider sagt er 0,0 aus, denn du weichst konkreten Fragen oder wie du dir komkrete Maßnahmen vorstellst (zu deinen politischen Forderungen) und wie sie umgesetzt werden sollen, zu 100% aus, stattdessen werden Nebelbomben geworfen.


Was für konkrete Forderungen, was ausweichen?
Ich schreib darüber seit Monaten.

Das was du vorschlägst sind Mosaiksteinchen im Gebilde der notwendigen Veränderung. ÖPNV Ausbau, Verlegung der Güter auf die Schiene, Tempolimit, Autobahnmaut, Förderung der Fahrradmobilität durch entsprechende Wege, Brems & Abbiegeassistenten für LKW Pflicht, Schienennetzausbau, Wegeverengung für Kfz, Subventionierung von Job Tickets / ÖPNV Fahrten bei steigenden Spritpreisen...

Und das ist ja nur der Teil Mobilität... Von Wohnen / Homeoffice / Klimaschutz haben wir noch nicht mal richtig gesprochen, von sozialer Ungleichheit noch nicht im Ansatz. Aber das MUSS verbunden werden, sonst wird es nicht funktionieren.

Das sind keine Nebelbomben, das ist Tatsache.
Du kannst nicht einfach "Homeoffice" sagen und glauben, das löst irgendwelche Probleme wenn du nicht parallel an anderen Schrauben drehst, weil du damit nur Arbeitnehmer, die Homeoffice machen können, weiter von den Städten wegdrückst, ohne effektiv die Probleme anzugehen, welche wohnen in der Stadt so teuer machen.
Genauso kannst du nicht eine Eigenverantwortung voraussetzen für die Ausrüstung im HO, oder uneingeschränkt an der Individualmobilität festhalten und glauben, dadurch Effekte zu erzielen, im Gegenteil DAS ist die Ungleichheit.
Diejenigen, die so arbeiten können profitieren, diejenigen, die jetzt schon benachteiligt werden, gewinnen nichts.

Ich sag nicht, dass du generell falsch liegst, ich sag Dir, dass du zu kurz greifst.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Um meinen ehemaligen Prof zu zitieren:


Es stand wörtlich in dem Zeitartikel, den ich gestern gepostet habe und nun hinter einer Paywall ist, mit direkten Verweis auf einen anderen Artikel der Zeit.
Ich weiss schon was ich lese und dann schreibe.

Zum übrigen:
Ja du definierst seit Monaten die weitreichenden Ziele, und was sich um diese zu erreichen deiner Meinung nach ändern muss/müsste, aber wie du das konkret mit dieser Demokratie und der *aktuellen* Gesellschaft umsetzen willst, darüber schreibst du kein Wort!
Wenn man dir Bedenken entgegen hält und ich habe meine Bedenken sehr wohl argumentativ unterlegt, kommt gar nichts, nur wieder der Verweis auf die Ziele und deiner Ansicht nach zu tätigen Änderungen mehr eben nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt Universitäten in Deutschland, da rauscht du durch deine Examen, wenn du in den schriftlichen Arbeiten nicht genderst, weil sie diese nicht zulassen, was ist daran anders?


Herr Jurist such einen Fall raus der vor Gericht bestand hat. Sonst ist das Schall und Rauch.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja du definierst seit Monaten die weitreichenden Ziele, und was sich um diese zu erreichen deiner Meinung nach ändern muss/müsste, aber wie du das konkret mit dieser Demokratie und der *aktuellen* Gesellschaft umsetzen willst, darüber schreibst du kein Wort!


Natürlich tu ich das...
Wie will ich das ändern? Durch Aufklärung. Indem ich hier z.b. immer wieder schreibe was notwendig ist. Je mehr Bürger verstehen, dass es tiefgründige Änderungen braucht, desto eher bekommt man die notwendige Mehrheit dazu auch zusammen.

Das ist doch der erste Schritt dazu in einem demokratischen System...
Indem ich hier eine Vision darstelle die über das hinaus geht was du z.b. als realistisch ansiehst schaffe ich einen Gegenpol, einen Diskussionsansatz, eine Alternative. 

Du präsentierst den allerkleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, das absolute Minimum, du pinkelst in den Bodensee und behauptest, jetzt hätte sich dessen pH Wert verändert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man dir Bedenken entgegen hält und ich habe meine Bedenken sehr wohl argumentativ unterlegt, kommt gar nichts, nur wieder der Verweis auf die Ziele und deiner Ansicht nach zu tätigen Änderungen mehr eben nicht.


Was für Bedenken?
Du kommst mit "Auto = Freiheit" und "demokratisch aktuell nicht machbar". Das sind keine Bedenken, das sind Ausflüchte. Bedenken sind: Hmm vllt sollten wir uns doch mal dringend ums Klima kümmern weil sonst vllt hunderttausende sterben, Millionen auf der Flucht sein werden und unsere Lebensgrundlage wie wir Sie kennen verschwindet.
Keine Bedenken sind: Oh das Windrad steht aber zu nah an der Ortschaft und sieht doof aus.

Es ist nur ne Frage was die Mehrheit der Menschen möchte und entsprechend wählt. Und dazu ist der erste Schritt ehrliche Aufklärung. Das immer weiter so, Klimaschutz verzögern, die Laschetsche Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit, das ist aktive Verzögerung / Behinderung dieser Aufklärung.

Du sachst, man müsste aufpassen bei Verboten nicht zu sehr die Differenz zwischen Arm und Reich zu betonen - ich halt entgegen, warum schließen wir nicht gleichzeitig diese Lücke, damit der Effekt den du fürchtest verpufft.


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie dann die Zukunft aussehen wird, wenn sich 40%+ als massive Verlierer von Wahlen sehen, kann man nur spekulieren, es wird auf alle Fälle wesentlich ungemütlicher.


Ach komm, das Problem hat man doch heute schon und bei den Verursachern gehört die Union zu denen, die an der Spitze marschieren.

Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom


> [...]
> Die Folgen für die politische Partizipation der Bevölkerung sind unübersehbar. Das untere Drittel der Bevölkerung verabschiedet sich zunehmend aus dem politischen Willensbildungsprozess.
> 
> Bei den letzten Bundestagswahlen lagen die Prozentsätze der Wahlbeteiligung für die unterschiedlichen Teile der Bevölkerung weiter auseinander als je zuvor. Betrug die Differenz zwischen den Wahlbezirken in den 1990er Jahren nur um die zehn Prozentpunkte, liegt sie jetzt um die 30 Prozentpunkte. In Großstädten ist es noch extremer. Je ärmer ein Stadtteil, umso niedriger fällt die Wahlbeteiligung aus und umgekehrt. Das Beispiel Köln demonstriert das deutlich. In Chorweiler, dem Stadtteil mit der höchsten Arbeitslosenquote, fast 20%, gingen nur noch 42,5% zur Wahl, in Hahnwald, dem exklusivsten Stadtteil, dagegen 88,7%. Ähnlich sieht es auch in anderen Großstädten wie etwa Hamburg mit den Extremen Billbrook (43,2%) und Nienstedten (86,9%) aus.
> [...]



sowie: Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl


> [...]
> Die viel diskutierten Streichungen zu der eigens in Auftrag gegebenen Studie  zu ungleichem Einfluss bleiben bestehen – trotz der großen öffentlichen  Empörung. Die Aussage, dass Reiche mehr Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben als andere, ist im Bericht zwar enthalten –  allerdings nicht mehr in der Deutlichkeit und Ausführlichkeit wie in der  ursprünglichen Version. Weggefallen ist die Aussage, dass die Meinungen  der unteren und mittleren Einkommensschichten insbesondere bei  kontroversen politischen Fragen kaum einen Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben.
> [...]


Man möchte es schon als eine leider völlig legale und neue Form des Dreiklassenwahlrechts bezeichnen, wo die unteren sozialen Schichten, z.B. durch die Hartz-Reformen, verekelt wurden und "freiheitlich" zusehen dürfen, wo sie bleiben. Hauptsache der besitzenden Klasse und priviligierten Schicht geht es gut und man kann einen dubiosen Freiheitsbegriff vor sich hertragen.


----------



## Don-71 (31. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ach komm, das Problem hat man doch heute schon und bei den Verursachern gehört die Union zu denen, die an der Spitze marschieren.


Ja wir sehen die Demonstranten (Hunderttausenfach oder Millionenfach) ständig im Fernsehen, die gegen 16 Jahre Unionspolitik auf die Strasse gehen!
Sie waren ein ständiger Begleiter der 16 Jahre Kanzlerschaft von Angela Merkel.
Ah und deshalb fehlten zur absoluten Mehrheit in 2013 irgendwie mal gerade 4 oder 5 Sitze.
Ich sehe schon das Volk hat schwer gelitten in den 16 Jahren!


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja wir sehen die Demonstranten (Hunderttausenfach oder Millionenfach) ständig im Fernsehen, die gegen 16 Jahre Unionspolitik auf die Strasse gehen!


Es gab Demos gegen Handlungen der Union.
Uploadfilter. Wie war die Reaktion der Union?
Wie war das versprechen? Wurde es gehalten?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah und deshalb fehlten zur absoluten Mehrheit in 2013 irgendwie mal gerade 4 oder 5 Sitze.


Dafür gab es ab 2013 eine linke RRG Mehrheit im Parlament.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon das Volk hat schwer gelitten in den 16 Jahren!


Mit der Argumentation könnte man sich auch Trump schönreden weil er nicht krachend sondern nur knapp verloren hat.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür gab es ab 2013 eine linke RRG Mehrheit im Parlament.


Das ist aber mehr ein berechtigter Vorwurf an die SPD, als an die CDU. 8 verlorene Jahre gehen auf das Konto der SPD. Jahre in der die Kluft in der Gesellschaft gewachsen ist, Ausländerfeindlichkeit hoffähig wurde, die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter aufging und die Umwelt zugrunde gerichtet wurde.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist aber mehr ein berechtigter Vorwurf an die SPD, als an die CDU. 8 verlorene Jahre gehen auf das Konto der SPD. Jahre in der die Kluft in der Gesellschaft gewachsen ist, Ausländerfeindlichkeit hoffähig wurde, die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter aufging und die Umwelt zugrunde gerichtet wurde.


Naja, viel konnte sie ja wegen der Union nicht durchsetzen. Aber wenigstens den Mindestlohn.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Sie mussten aber nicht mit der Union regieren.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist aber mehr ein berechtigter Vorwurf an die SPD, als an die CDU.


Das ist gar kein Vorwurf, das ist die Feststellung, dass es seit der Wahl 2013 nie mehr eine Mehrheit mit demokratischen  Partnern für die CDU ohne eine linke Partei gab und auf sehr lange Sicht nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon das Volk hat schwer gelitten in den 16 Jahren!



Die traurige Wahrheit ist und bleibt, die lange Zeit in der die CSU das Verkehrsministerium geführt hat ist ein definitiver Nachteil für Land und Gesellschaft. Milliarden verschwendet, wenig auf die Reihe gebracht, Vetternwirtschaft par excellence und geballte Inkompetenz, Legislaturperiode nach Legislaturperiode.

Man mag (zurecht) argumentieren, dass es Deutschland insgesamt nicht schlecht gegangen ist mit einer Kanzlerin Merkel. Man muss aber auch anerkennen, dass es sowas wie Fortschritt nicht gegeben hat. Das ist für all jene toll die halbsediert im "immer so weiter" hängen geblieben sind, das ist ne kleine Katastrophe für alle anderen.

16 Jahre immer wieder Wirtschaft retten, aber keine Reform der Pflege.
16 Jahre alles für das Automobil, bei gleichzeitiger Vernachlässigung der Infrastruktur
16 Jahre durchwurschteln in Afghanistan, dabei kein einziges echtes Konzept für die Bundeswehr
16 Jahre wurden Banken gerettet, das Volk hat dafür Negativzinsen und steigende Altersarmut bekommen
16 Jahre Kohleverstromung schützen, aber 80.000 Jobs bei regenerierbaren Energien abgebaut
16 Jahre Schwarzer Widerstand gegen ein Lobbyregister der erst nach unzähligen Skandalen aufgegeben wurde
...
Eine richtige, vernünftige & menschliche Entscheidung in 16 Jahren, mit der Folge, dass in der CDU das neue Mantra gilt, 2015 darf sich nicht wiederholen.

Und natürlich der Höhepunkt, wenn BetaMännchen wie Laschet und Söder als Ministerpräsidenten lieber Werbung für sich als Kanzler machen als vernünftig eine tödliche Pandemie zu bekämpfen.

Wir wurden verwaltet - nicht wirklich regiert. Wem das reicht, der kann gerne weitere 4 Jahre des dahinwaberns herbeisehnen. Alle anderen gehen demnächst wählen.


----------



## seahawk (31. August 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist gar kein Vorwurf, das ist die Feststellung, dass es seit der Wahl 2013 nie mehr eine Mehrheit mit demokratischen  Partnern für die CDU ohne eine linke Partei gab und auf sehr lange Sicht nicht mehr geben wird.


Da wäre ich bei den aktuellen Umfragen vorsichtig. 

Forsa 31.08.21 

SPD 23% + Grüne 18% + Linke 6% = 47%
CDU 21% + FDP 12% + AfD 11% = 44% 

Ohne Frage ist es gut, dass die CDU zerstört wird, aber wir sind noch weit von einer soliden linken Mehrheit weg. 66% ist das Ziel, das erfüllt werden muss um Deutschland zu verändern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ohne Frage ist es gut, dass die CDU zerstört wird, aber wir sind noch weit von einer soliden linken Mehrheit weg. 66% ist das Ziel, das erfüllt werden muss um Deutschland zu verändern.


Genau, denn dann kann man noch viel mehr zerstören, da man das Grundgesetz ändern kann.


----------



## Sparanus (31. August 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> CDU 21% + FDP 12% + AfD 11% = 44%


Minus 11, ich sprach von demokratischen Partnern.


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Genau, denn dann kann man noch viel mehr zerstören, da man das Grundgesetz ändern kann.


Was soll denn dann zerstört werden?


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was soll denn dann zerstört werden?


Größte Angst wird hier wohl sein, dass RRG Art1 zu "Die Würde der MenschInnen ist unantastbar".


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2021)

Das heißt "Menschne".


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sie mussten aber nicht mit der Union regieren.


Sie wurden vom Bundespräsidenten dazu gedrängt nachdem Jamaika geplatzt ist. 
Andere Alternative wären nur noch Neuwahlen gewesen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was soll denn dann zerstört werden?


Die individuelle Freiheit.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Minus 11, ich sprach von demokratischen Partnern.


Nur wird das die machtgeile CDU nicht interessieren.


----------



## Lotto (1. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Minus 11, ich sprach von demokratischen Partnern.


Man kann ja von denen halten was man möchte, aber was genau ist an der Partei undemokratisch?
Deine Grundaussage "Minus 11" ist natürlich aus dem Grund richtig, weil niemand mit dieser Partei eine Koalition eingehen wird.


seahawk schrieb:


> Nur wird das die machtgeile CDU nicht interessieren.


Quatsch, keine Partei in Deutschland würde sich die AfD ins Boot holen. Das wär politischer Selbstmord.


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja wir sehen die Demonstranten (Hunderttausenfach oder Millionenfach) ständig im Fernsehen, die gegen 16 Jahre Unionspolitik auf die Strasse gehen!
> Sie waren ein ständiger Begleiter der 16 Jahre Kanzlerschaft von Angela Merkel.
> Ah und deshalb fehlten zur absoluten Mehrheit in 2013 irgendwie mal gerade 4 oder 5 Sitze.


Deutschland ist nicht Frankreich. Zu erwarten das bei uns wegen politischen Problemen die Autos, Mülltonnen und Straßen brennen kann man vergessen. Den Deutschen geht es viel zu gut dafür. Und Gewalt ist in meinen Augen grundsätzlich keine Lösung für solche Probleme.

Wann geht der Deutsche schon mal auf die Barrikaden? Frech gesagt: Wenn´s Bier leer ist, das Internet nicht geht, Fußballübertragung ausfällt, Sauerkraut alle ist, der Nachbar ein größeres Auto fährt oder eben der Sommerurlaub gestrichen wird. Kurz: Wenn seine Komfortzone verletzt wird. Aber selbst da bleibt oftmals nicht mehr davon über, als Stammtischparolen.

Deutschland geht es im direkten Vergleich "gut", keine Frage. Aber trotzdem haben wir genügend Baustellen an denen mal etwas voran gehen muss. Und machmal muss einfach ein anderer Ansatz her. Frischer Wind kann nicht schaden. Die CDU/CSU ist in meinen Augen zu festgefahren und ein mit Lobbyisten durchzogenens triefendes Bürokratieungetüm in dem die Leute die nachweislich Mist bauen, viel zu oft einfach so davon kommen.

Schau dir doch mal an wie man von Seiten der Politik Fridays for Future behandelt hat. Oder die Proteste zu Artikel 13. Es wird für etwas protestiert und die Poltik haut einen dafür erstmal die Keule auf dem Kopf. Nur um sich später über die Politikverdrossenheit der Jugendlichen zu beschweren. Wenn das nicht großes Kino ist, dann weiß ich´s auch nicht. Die wechseln ihr Meinung öfter, als wir unsere Unterhosen.

Letzteres, also Artikel 13,  wurde übrigens von der CDU/CSU gnadenlos an die Wand gefahren... Ob durch Inkompetenz oder Unerhlichkeit sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.

Von einer politischen Partei welche 16 Jahre lang regiert hat, und weiter regieren will, erwarte ich einen gewissen Grad an Selbstkritik und Selbstreflexion. Stattdessen bekommen wir sowas von einem Kanzlerkandidaten zu hören:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An wen oder was erinnert mich der Zirkus bloß? Mhmm.... *Klick*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz im Ernst, mit solchen Aussagen gewinnt er vielleicht den deutschen Comedypreis, aber als Kanzler hat er sich damit bei mir disqualifiziert.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Man kann ja von denen halten was man möchte, aber was genau ist an der Partei undemokratisch?


Ihre Ziele, aber besser gesagt ihre Ziele laufen der FDGO entgegen. 
Demokratisch allein kann ja einiges bedeuten.


Lotto schrieb:


> Quatsch, keine Partei in Deutschland würde sich die AfD ins Boot holen. Das wär politischer Selbstmord.


Auf Bundesebene ja, auf Landesebene vielleicht (CDU hat genug Mitglieder die offen dafür sind), Kommunal passiert das schon (hier nicht nur seitens der CDU)


Painkiller schrieb:


> Stattdessen bekommen wir sowas von einem Kanzlerkandidaten zu hören:


Don wird dir bei jeder Laschet Kritik zustimmen


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Kevin Kühnert: "Dem Bundestag fehlen die Perspektiven prekär Beschäftigter"

Bei GMX beantwortete Kevin Kühnert ein paar Leserfragen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2021)

Auch schön fand ich den Austausch bei Anne Will mit Ziemiak.


> Z.: Es geht doch gar nicht um Kandidaten sonder um Inhalte...
> W.: Und warum stehen die nicht auf den Wahlplakaten?
> Z.: Weil, ach egal, aber wer Scholz wählt, wählt den Nato Austritt! etc. pp.











						Kühnert faltet Ziemiak bei „Anne Will“ zusammen
					

Im Talk von Anne Will stellte SPD-Politiker Kevin Kühnert klar, was ihn am Unions-Wahlkampf besonders stört: Die Rote-Socken-Kampagne. Eine Kurzanalyse.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Selbst wenn man von den Positionen der CDU überzeugt wäre muss man wohl eingestehen dass die Herrschaften sich im Wahlkampf zur Zeit allesamt lächerlich machen. Insbesondere mit dem Schreckgespenst ein Hamburger SPDler würde die Linke Revolution bedeuten.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Insbesondere mit dem Schreckgespenst ein Hamburger SPDler würde die Linke Revolution bedeuten.


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Lotto (1. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Scholz war Hamburger Bürgermeister. Und eine mögliche Koalition die im Raum steht ist rot-rot-grün, sprich stark linke Politik.
Zumindest nehm ich an, dass das gemeint ist.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Scholz war Hamburger Bürgermeister. Und eine mögliche Koalition die im Raum steht ist rot-rot-grün, sprich stark linke Politik.
> Zumindest nehm ich an, dass das gemeint ist.


Achso. Ja ok... wenn es denn überhaupt dazu kommt.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch schön fand ich den Austausch bei Anne Will mit Ziemiak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, die Gestaltungsfreiheit des Kanzlerkandidaten der SPD endet erfahrungsgemäß am Wahltag um 18:01. Danach übernimmt wieder die Parteispitze.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Naja, die Gestaltungsfreiheit des Kanzlerkandidaten der SPD endet erfahrungsgemäß am Wahltag um 18:01. Danach übernimmt wieder die Parteispitze.


Naja, die Parteispitze der SPD ist doch links ausgerichtet.


----------



## seahawk (1. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die Parteispitze der SPD ist doch links ausgerichtet.


Das meine ich - das Projekt RRG ist realistisch.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das meine ich - das Projekt RRG ist realistisch.


Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kevin Kühnert: "Dem Bundestag fehlen die Perspektiven prekär Beschäftigter"
> 
> Bei GMX beantwortete Kevin Kühnert ein paar Leserfragen.


Ach ja, der deutsche Bundestag. Dem fehlt nur noch ein Zelt, dann wäre es ein 1A Zirkus!  


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tz8zhYUYY68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X8dW1dgB5Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Olstyle schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man von den Positionen der CDU überzeugt wäre muss man wohl eingestehen dass die Herrschaften sich im Wahlkampf zur Zeit allesamt lächerlich machen.


Zur Zeit...  Selbst bei der CDU-Kanzlerfrage haben sie sich lächerlich gemacht. Es fällt mir schwer die Damen und Herren als das zu sehen was sie eigentlich sein sollen: Nämlich Volksvertreter



seahawk schrieb:


> Das meine ich - das Projekt RRG ist realistisch.


Realistisch ja, aber ob es wirklich so kommt? Viele Leute sind immer noch unentschlossen wen sie wählen. Ich kann´s wirklich nachvollziehen warum. Erinnert so ein bisschen an die Trump-Wahl. Die Vorhersagen gingen damals auch in eine komplett andere Richtung.


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die individuelle Freiheit.


Dann zähl doch mal auf, welche individuelle Freiheit bzw. Freiheiten genau.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Die Hamburger SPD ist maximal so Links wie die NRW CDU (oder die BaWü Grünen).
Das zieht sich durch Schmidt, Steinbrück, Scholz usw.


----------



## Don-71 (1. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann zähl doch mal auf, welche individuelle Freiheit bzw. Freiheiten genau.


Alles was gesetzlich erlaubt ist, denn im Grunde genommen geht es den Staat und auch übrige Gesellschaft einen feuchten Dreck an, wie ich mein Leben gestalte, so lange ich mich an die Gesetze halte.
Ausdruck des ganzen ist, dass anders als im Sozialismus und in vielen Asiatischen Staaten und Gesellschaften, unsere/ die westliche Gesellschafft auf das Individium und dessen Freiheit ausgerichtet ist (rechtlich und gesellschaftlich) und nicht auf die Gemeinschaft. Das war bis jetzt in der Bundesrepublik gesellschaftlicher Konsens, das einzelne Individium und seine Rechte stehen rechtlich zumindestens teilweise "über" der Gemeinschaft.
Es gibt aber starke Kräfte die das ändern wollen, wahrscheinlich auch du, dem wird aber auch sehr starker Widerstand entgegengesetzt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber starke Kräfte die das ändern wollen,


Ja die CDU mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung.


----------



## Don-71 (1. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Deutschland ist nicht Frankreich. Zu erwarten das bei uns wegen politischen Problemen die Autos, Mülltonnen und Straßen brennen kann man vergessen. Den Deutschen geht es viel zu gut dafür. Und Gewalt ist in meinen Augen grundsätzlich keine Lösung für solche Probleme.


Ich finde es spannend, das du demonstrieren automatisch mit Gewalt in Verbindung bringst, für mich der wahrscheinlich deutlich älter ist als du eine sehr merkwürdige Vorstellung,denn das Demonstartionsrecht, das im GG verankert ist, ist eben kein Freibrief für Randale.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Wann geht der Deutsche schon mal auf die Barrikaden? Frech gesagt: Wenn´s Bier leer ist, das Internet nicht geht, Fußballübertragung ausfällt, Sauerkraut alle ist, der Nachbar ein größeres Auto fährt oder eben der Sommerurlaub gestrichen wird. Kurz: Wenn seine Komfortzone verletzt wird. Aber selbst da bleibt oftmals nicht mehr davon über, als Stammtischparolen.


Auch hier scheint mir das Alter eine  sehr entscheidende Rolle zu spielen, denn es gab in Deutschland schon sehr heftige und auch Millionenfache Demonstartionen, einmal zur Atomkraft (das beinhaltet auch Castor Transporte und Wiederaufbereitungsanlagen etc.), als auch eine Friedensbewegung, die mehrfach z.B Millionen zu Ostern auf die Straße gebracht hat, oder 600000 in den Bonner Schlossgarten zum Nato Doppelbeschluss.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Deutschland geht es im direkten Vergleich "gut", keine Frage. Aber trotzdem haben wir genügend Baustellen an denen mal etwas voran gehen muss. Und machmal muss einfach ein anderer Ansatz her. Frischer Wind kann nicht schaden. Die CDU/CSU ist in meinen Augen zu festgefahren und ein mit Lobbyisten durchzogenens triefendes Bürokratieungetüm in dem die Leute die nachweislich Mist bauen, viel zu oft einfach so davon kommen.


Welche Einsicht, nenne doch Länder auf dieser Welt, wo man allround sozial besser abgesichert ist als in Deutschland und wo es sich angenehmer/freiheitlicher leben lässt?
Tja für mich sind solche Gestalten wie Esken, Kühnert und Mützenich, stellvertretend für viele aus der RRG Ecke, nichts weiter als ein Zentralkomitee der ehemaligen SED, nur jetzt unter anderen Namen und solchen Wind brauche ich ums verrecken nicht.


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber starke Kräfte die das ändern wollen, wahrscheinlich auch du, dem wird aber auch sehr starker Widerstand entgegengesetzt werden.


Dann zähl doch mal auf, welche individuellen Freiheiten dir denn genau von diesen omninösen "starken Kräften" genommen werden wollen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja für mich sind solche Gestalten wie Esken, Kühnert und Mützenich, stellvertretend für viele aus der RRG Ecke, nichts weiter als ein Zentralkomitee der ehemaligen SED,


Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Einsicht, nenne doch Länder auf dieser Welt, wo man allround sozial besser abgesichert ist als in Deutschland und wo es sich angenehmer/freiheitlicher leben lässt?


Aber das ist doch nicht der Verdienst der Union alleine.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja für mich sind solche Gestalten wie Esken, Kühnert und Mützenich, stellvertretend für viele aus der RRG Ecke, nichts weiter als ein Zentralkomitee der ehemaligen SED, nur jetzt unter anderen Namen und solchen Wind brauche ich ums verrecken nicht.


Ja Kevin Kühnert war bestimmt früher in der SED.


----------



## Don-71 (1. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja Kevin Kühnert war bestimmt früher in der SED


Kevin Kühnert ist einer der absoluten Vorreiter, der dieses Land weg von einer individuell "dominierten" Gesellschaft zu einer gemeinschaftlich "dominierten" Gesellschaft transformieren will, er macht daraus auch kein Geheimnis und nennt es auch mit demokratischen Sozialismus beim Namen.
Er mag einen anderen Ansatz haben, nicht revolutionär und gewaltbereit, aber die Ziele unterscheiden sich höchstens rudimentär!


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch nicht der Verdienst der Union alleine.


Da sie aber von insgesammt 72 Jahren, 53 Jahre mit in der Regierung saß, schon sehr erheblich.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kevin Kühnert ist einer der absoluten Vorreiter, der dieses Land weg von einer individuell "dominierten" Gesellschaft zu einer gemeinschaftlich "dominierten" Gesellschaft transformieren will, er macht daraus auch kein Geheimnis und nennt es auch mit demokratischen Sozialismus beim Namen.
> Er mag einen anderen Ansatz haben, nicht revolutionär und gewaltbereit, aber die Ziele unterscheiden sich höchstens rudimentär!


Ich teile auch nicht alle seiner Ansichten aber solche Leute braucht die Partei und das Land auch.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da sie aber von insgesammt 72 Jahren, 53 Jahre mit in der Regierung saß, schon sehr erheblich.


Und die meiste Zeit haben sie Mist verzapft oder gar nichts getan.


----------



## Don-71 (1. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann zähl doch mal auf, welche individuellen Freiheiten dir denn genau von diesen omninösen "starken Kräften" genommen werden wollen.


Davon stehen einige im Raum, wie die Ausgestaltung letztendlich aussehen wird, bleibt abzuwarten, angefangen von der individuellen Mobilität, Reiseziele, Sprache, Wohnraum, Genussmittel, als auch Lebensmittel, scheint man einiges entweder monetär (was mich persönlich einschränkt), durch höhere Preise einschränken zu wollen oder vielleicht mit Totalverboten belegen zu wollen.
Das empfinde ich als massiven Eingriff in meine individuellen Rechte.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und die meiste Zeit haben sie Mist verzapft oder gar nichts getan.


Da gehen die Meinungen halt sehr stark auseinander und du wirst mich auch nicht von deiner überzeugen können!


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2021)

Wir steht es um eine Partei die einen Laschet zum Kanzlerkandidaten macht @Don-71 

Da du Laschet ja selbst für den falschen hältst musst du dir die Frage ja auch schon gestellt haben.


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> als auch Lebensmittel


Grüße gehen raus an die, die bis heute dafür sorgen das Containern nicht legal ist.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Grüße gehen raus an die, die bis heute dafür sorgen das Containern nicht legal ist.


Zum Glück gibt es lokale Spender für Tafeln.
Und es gibt auch Foodsharing Projekte.
Trotzdem traurig wieviele Lebensmittel in Deutschland jedes Jahr immer noch vernichtet werden.
Und diejenigen, welche an Mulden, Container, Mülleimer etc gehen, um Lebensmittel zu suchen, werden wegen Hausfriedensbruch angezeigt.


----------



## Don-71 (1. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Grüße gehen raus an die, die bis heute dafür sorgen das Containern nicht legal ist.


Das ist ein erheblich rechtliches Problem (Besitz, Eigentum, Eigentumsübertragung, sowie die Unantasbarkeit der Wohnung/Grundstück), wenn das einfach zu lösen wäre, hätte man es schon längst getan.
Was ich allerdings nicht wirklich verstehe, warum dafür der Staat angeprangert wird und nicht die Unternehmen und Individien, die anscheinend zu blöd sind, diese Sachen zu spenden. Warum gibt es da keinen öffentlichen Druck, warum muss so etwas bitte der Staat richten, der schmeißt doch die Lebensmittel nicht weg, sondern andere?!


RyzA schrieb:


> Und diejenigen, welche an Mulden, Container, Mülleimer etc gehen, um Lebensmittel zu suchen, werden wegen Hausfriedensbruch angezeigt.


Das ist eine rechtliche Grauzone, ohne Anzeige, toleriert die Polizei ja auch das abgreifen von "Sperrmüll", ohne jetzt selber tätig zu werden, jedenfalls in der absoluten Mehrzahl.
Es gibt nunmal einen zivilrechtlichen Besitz und Eigentumsanspruch, als auch Grund und Boden (sprich Grundstücke), auf denen man nicht machen kann was man will.
Stell dir vor alle privaten Grundstücke und privaten Mülleimer sind plötzlich für "Alle" freigegeben, das führt eher zu völligen Chaos.
Da ist es doch eher sinnvoller auf die Druck auszuüben, die messbar und faktisch im großen Stile, Lebensmittel wegwerfen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ein erheblich rechtliches Problem (Besitz, Eigentum, Eigentumsübertragung, sowie die Unantasbarkeit der Wohnung/Grundstück), wenn das einfach zu lösen wäre, hätte man es schon längst getan.


Ja Lol
Ich weiß nicht wo ich irgendeinen Zaun überklettern muss um in meiner Stadt zu den Mülltonnen der Supermärkte zu kommen aber bei mir muss ich es nicht. Die Grundstücke sind frei zugänglich, also Hausfriedensbruch, befriedet etc naja
Und wer etwas in den Müll wirft will weder Besitz noch Eigentum an der Sache haben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht wirklich verstehe, warum dafür der Staat angeprangert wird und nicht die Unternehmen und Individien, die anscheinend zu blöd sind, diese Sachen zu spenden. Warum gibt es da keinen öffentlichen Druck, warum muss so etwas bitte der Staat richten, der schmeißt doch die Lebensmittel nicht weg, sondern andere?!


Weil es eben auch besser geht, dieser kommunistische Staat nebenan (Frankreich) hat das wegwerfen von Lebensmitteln halt einfach verboten








						Frankreich verbietet, Essen wegzuschmeißen: eine Bilanz
					

Französische Supermärkte dürfen keine Nahrungsmittel mehr entsorgen. Das freut die Tafeln. Doch vieles landen weiter im Müll.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				






Don-71 schrieb:


> Stell dir vor alle privaten Grundstücke und privaten Mülleimer sind plötzlich für "Alle" freigegeben, das führt eher zu völligen Chaos.


Wie gesagt, da komme ich auch jetzt schon hin, die letzten Grundstücke auf die man nicht drauf kam sind inzwischen freigegeben weil man dort Packstationen errichtet hat.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht wirklich verstehe, warum dafür der Staat angeprangert wird und nicht die Unternehmen und Individien, die anscheinend zu blöd sind, diese Sachen zu spenden. Warum gibt es da keinen öffentlichen Druck, warum muss so etwas bitte der Staat richten, der schmeißt doch die Lebensmittel nicht weg, sondern andere?!


Weil das immer so ist. Die Unternehmen oder Bürger warten darauf, dass der Staat Rahmenbedingungen schafft.
Kein Energiekonzern kommt mal auf die Idee, die Offshore Windparks ans Stromnetz anzuschließen. Alle warten auf den Staat, damit der das macht.


----------



## Don-71 (1. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das immer so ist. Die Unternehmen oder Bürger warten darauf, dass der Staat Rahmenbedingungen schafft.


Die Rahmenbedingungen sind zu aller erst mal die Eigentums und Besitzverhältnisse und Rechte, das sollte man zur Kenntnis nehmen! Das Grundstück von "Netto" hat rechtlich den gleichen Status, wie das von Famillie Müller in der Hauptstraße, aber das scheint für einige zu hoch zu sein.
Ich habe mich hier ausschließlich zu "Containern" geäußert, allerdings scheint hier vielen Laien und einzelnen insbesondere, so die rechtlichen Gegebenheiten fremd zu sein.
Ich halte "Containern" für ein erheblich rechtliches Problem, weil es die rechtliche Systematik der" Eigentum und Besitz Rechte" nach BGB in Frage stellt. (Stichwort Abstraktionsprinzip oder einfacher ausgedrückt, das BGB und somit Deutschland trennen zwischen dem Verpflichtungsgeschäft und dem Verfügungsgeschäft)

Insoweit halte ich hier ein vorgehen wie Frankreich, für wesentlich sinnvoller, einigen "Wenigen" spezielle Auflagen zu erteilen, Lebensmittel nicht wegwerfen zu dürfen, *das hat aber so rein gar nichts mit "Containern" zu tun.*
Nichts desto trotz ist auch das, ein erheblicher Eingriff in das Eigentumsrecht, denn das Unternehmen hat schließlich die Lebensmittel bezahlt und besitzt daran vollumfänglich Eigentum. Trotzdem halte ich es in diesem Fall für verhältnismäßig.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das hat aber so rein gar nichts mit "Containern" zu tun.


Keine Lebensmittel im Müll->kein Containern

Doch Lebensmittel im Müll->Keine Anzeige weil man sich ja selbst treffen würde


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine rechtliche Grauzone, ohne Anzeige, toleriert die Polizei ja auch das abgreifen von "Sperrmüll", ohne jetzt selber tätig zu werden, jedenfalls in der absoluten Mehrzahl.
> Es gibt nunmal einen zivilrechtlichen Besitz und Eigentumsanspruch, als auch Grund und Boden (sprich Grundstücke), auf denen man nicht machen kann was man will.
> Stell dir vor alle privaten Grundstücke und privaten Mülleimer sind plötzlich für "Alle" freigegeben, das führt eher zu völligen Chaos.
> Da ist es doch eher sinnvoller auf die Druck auszuüben, die messbar und faktisch im großen Stile, Lebensmittel wegwerfen.


Ja juristisch mag das richtig sein. Der Staat sollte sich nochmal ernsthaft mit Lebensmittelverschwendung bzw Vernichtung beschäftigen. Wir sind eine Überfluss -  und Wegwerfgesellschaft und woanders haben Menschen nicht mal Wasser und Brot. Es ist einfach unglaublich das immer noch Millionen Menschen (darunter viele Kinder), am Hungertod in der Welt sterben. Und auch in Deutschland gibt es sehr arme Menschen welche sich über kostenlose Lebensmittel freuen.

Edit: Bei uns zu Hause werden auch kaum Lebensmittel weggeschmissen. Reste werden fast alle verwertet.
Und auch Lebensmittel über dem MHD werden noch verzehrt, wenn sie nicht gerade mit Schimmel befallen sind.


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2021)

Grünenminister Bayaz wird für neues Steuerbetrugsportal im Netz mit Hetze überschüttet
					

Baden-Württemberg führt ein Hinweisgeberportal für Steuerdelikte ein. Erst schrieb die »Bild« von einer »Steuer-Stasi«, dann schimpften FDP und AfD – nun sieht sich Ideengeber Bayaz mit rassistischer Hetze konfrontiert.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das ist auf so vielen Ebenen erbärmlich, man weiß garnicht wo man anfangen soll.

Erst stellt Schäuble (CDU), ganz im Geiste eines Laschets, eine Geldwäsche-Spezialeinheit (Financial Intelligence Unit) auf, gegen den Rat vieler Fachleute - man merkt hier, der Widerstand sich von Experten beraten zu lassen sitzt tief - natürlich scheitert diese dann krachend.








						Geldwäsche: Spezialeinheit des Zolles arbeitet zu schlecht und zu langsam
					

Sie sollte ein wichtiges Instrument im Kampf gegen Mafiosi und Terroristen werden. Doch die Geldwäsche-Spezialeinheit im Zoll geriet zum Sicherheitsrisiko. Wie konnte es so weit kommen?




					www.spiegel.de
				




Jetzt kommt ein Grüner und gibt Bürgern die Möglichkeit, Steuervergehen online anzuzeigen.
Die CSU nennt das "Denunziantentum" - was mich überrascht, denn Bayern informiert ja auch darüber wie man Steuerdelikte anzeigen kann: https://www.finanzamt.bayern.de/Inf...ige_einer_Steuerhinterziehung/default.php#nr4

Richtig lustig wirds, wenn man sich die Begründung für das Portal anschaut:


> Der baden-württembergische Finanzminister Danyal Bayaz (Grüne) wies die Vorwürfe zurück. Es habe auch bisher und auch in anderen Bundesländern schon die Möglichkeit gegeben, anonyme Hinweise zu Steuervergehen zu geben - telefonisch, schriftlich, persönlich oder per E-Mail, aber eben nicht digital. *Oft fehlten bislang wesentliche Angaben und aufgrund der Anonymität waren keine Rückfragen möglich*. Über das neue Portal kann die Steuerverwaltung nach Angaben der Landesregierung anonym mit den Hinweisgebern kommunizieren.



Hmm, klingt nicht ganz unlogisch. Hey Laschet, was sagt denn NRW dazu?




__





						FAQs | FINANZVERWALTUNG
					






					www.finanzverwaltung.nrw.de
				





> Geht das Finanzamt auch einer anonymen Anzeige nach?
> *Ja. Aber namentliche Anzeigen besitzen in der Regel größere Bedeutung, weil sie Rückfragen ermöglichen.*
> Bedenken Sie, dass Sie eine Straftat begehen, wenn Sie eine Person wissentlich falsch verdächtigen oder eine Straftat vorgetäuscht wird.


Ah komm NRW ist ja auch ein mieses Beispiel... https://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_...r-NRW-Steuerfahnder-sorgt-fuer-Empoerung.html

Unterm Strich:
Grüner Minister wird von anderen Parteien angegangen weil er digitalen Fortschritt für einen Vorgang einführt, der in allen Bundesländern seit Jahren normal ist und daraufhin im Netz rassistisch beleidigt.
Wenigstens können sich alle beruhigt zurücklehnen die behaupten, die Bild führe keine Anti-Grün Kampagne...








						Grünen-Minister Danyal Bayaz führt Steuer-Stasi ein
					

Die Grünen in Baden-Württemberg haben offenbar keine hohe Meinung von ihren Steuerzahlern: Finanzminister Danyal Bayaz (37, Grüne) führt einen neuen Steuerpranger ein!  Über das „anonyme Hinweisgeberportal für Finanzämter“ sollen Baden-Württemberger künftig Bekannte, Nachbarn, Kollegen etc...




					www.bild.de
				




Großer Applaus für die "Konservativen". Steuerfahndung nicht hinkriegen, dann Stimmung machen wenn jemand aktiv dagegen vorgehen will und über Propagandaportale Angst schüren, dass es auch unbescholtene Bürger treffen könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist auf so vielen Ebenen erbärmlich, man weiß garnicht wo man anfangen soll.


Hass im Netz ist leider üblich, alleine was unter dem WDR Beitrag über den Bäcker der keine Kartenzahlung mehr nimmt stand...

Und Steuer Stasi passt ja auch nicht, seit wann waren IM anonym für den Staat?


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2021)

Das ist so dumm...
CDU / CSU kritisieren die Möglichkeit, anonym Steuerhinterziehung digital anzeigen zu können, in den CDU / CSU geführten Bundesländern kannste aber gleichzeitig anonym Steuerhinterziehung anzeigen.

Das ist erbärmlich, niveaulos und die offensichtlichste Beleidigung des Wählers, nämlich darauf zu vertrauen, dass genug Wahlberechtigte zu dumm / faul sind diesen offensichtlichen Widerspruch zu erkennen.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2021)

Konnte man nicht schon immer Steuerhinterziehung anzeigen?
Die Grünen wollen nur, dass man das jetzt auch online machen kann. Also ein logischer Weg in Zeit der Digitalisierung.
Und nicht nur die Union regt sich auf. Die Bild Zeitung hat wieder Futter um gegen die grünen zu hetzen,


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hass im Netz ist leider üblich, alleine was unter dem WDR Beitrag über den Bäcker der keine Kartenzahlung mehr nimmt stand...


Die sollten mal lieber das ganze rote Geld, sprich 1, 2 und 5 Centstücke abschaffen.
Das ist überflüssig. Und die Preise sollten aufgerundet werden.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde es spannend, das du demonstrieren automatisch mit Gewalt in Verbindung bringst, für mich der wahrscheinlich deutlich älter ist als du eine sehr merkwürdige Vorstellung,denn das Demonstartionsrecht, das im GG verankert ist, ist eben kein Freibrief für Randale.


Wenn die 71 auf dein Baujahr hinweisen soll, dann ja. 

Ich finde es spannend, das es selbst bei friedlichen Demos immer wieder zu Übergriffen der Polizei kommt. Auch finde ich es spannend das bei Demos wie zum Beispiel G20 scheinbar kein Unterschied zwischen friedlichen Demonstranten und gewaltbereiten Demonstranten gemacht wird. Ist doch toll wenn du auf einer Demo mitläufst und dir dann überspitzt gesagt der Wasserwerfer eine überbrät. Es ist kein Freibrief für Randale, da hast du völlig recht. Aber in der heutigen Zeit hab ich automatisch wenn ich das Wort "Demonstration" höre, den Gedanken "Hoffentlich läuft das friedlich ab". Und glaub mir, das hat nichts mit dem Baujahr zu tun. Denn so denken sicher viele. Wir können jetzt sicher auch noch drüber diskutieren, wer dran Schuld ist das dieser Gedanken so im Raum steht. Aber das würde wahrscheinlich den Rahmen des Threads sprengen. Kurz gesagt: Ich bin kein Freund von Gewalt. Wer aber auf friedlichen Demonstrationen sowas schon mal erlebt hat, der betrachtet die Dinge etwas anders und stellt ggf. auch eine Verbindung "Demo --> Gewalt" her. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch hier scheint mir das Alter eine sehr entscheidende Rolle zu spielen, denn es gab in Deutschland schon sehr heftige und auch Millionenfache Demonstartionen, einmal zur Atomkraft (das beinhaltet auch Castor Transporte und Wiederaufbereitungsanlagen etc.), als auch eine Friedensbewegung, die mehrfach z.B Millionen zu Ostern auf die Straße gebracht hat, oder 600000 in den Bonner Schlossgarten zum Nato Doppelbeschluss.


Das widerum hat in meinen Augen nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Denn diese Tatsachen und Demos sind mir sehr wohl bewusst und bekannt. Zum einen wurden das zum Teil auch in der Schule vermittelt und zum anderen bekommt man es zwangsläufig mit, wenn man sich etwas für sein Land und Geschichte interessiert. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Einsicht, nenne doch Länder auf dieser Welt, wo man allround sozial besser abgesichert ist als in Deutschland und wo es sich angenehmer/freiheitlicher leben lässt?
> Tja für mich sind solche Gestalten wie Esken, Kühnert und Mützenich, stellvertretend für viele aus der RRG Ecke, nichts weiter als ein Zentralkomitee der ehemaligen SED, nur jetzt unter anderen Namen und solchen Wind brauche ich ums verrecken nicht.


Ui, das ist ja mal eine klasse Frage, Don-71! 

Ich persönlich bewerte ein Land immer nach dem Gesamtergebnis.
Und das setzt sich bei mir aus folgenden Punkten zusammen aus: 

Wohnen
Einkommen
Beschäftigung
Gemeinsinn
Bildung
Umwelt
Engagement - Zivil
Engagement - Politisch
Gesundheit
Lebenszufriedenheit
Sicherheit 
Work-Life-Balance
Letzteres wird in einer schnelllebigen Zeit wie der unseren immer wichtiger. 

Deutschland ist in meinen Augen kein schlechtes Land, nur geht es eben im Gesamten einfach besser. Wie heißt es doch schon schön? Es gibt immer einen größeren Fisch.  Ist ja auch nicht schlimm finde ich. Wenn man denn die Punkte nur mal angehen würde, die wirklich unter den Nägeln brennen.

Vorab zum Ranking: 
Kein Land ist perfekt. Licht und Schatten gibt es überall. Aber ich nenne dir gerne meine persönlichen Top 5. Ich möchte allerdings darauf hinweisen, das die Größe, Sprache, verbreitete Religionen, oder industrielle Ausrichtung eines Landes für mein persönliches Ranking unerheblich ist.

Norwegen
Schweiz
Kanada
Dänemark
Schweden
Rein aus Interesse: Was sind denn deine/eure Top 5 nach oben genannten Bewertungskriterien?


----------



## Eckism (2. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Konnte man nicht schon immer Steuerhinterziehung anzeigen?
> Die Grünen wollen nur, dass man das jetzt auch online machen kann. Also ein logischer Weg in Zeit der Digitalisierung.
> Und nicht nur die Union regt sich auf. Die Bild Zeitung hat wieder Futter um gegen die grünen zu hetzen,


Online ist es viel einfacher.
Ich würde erstmal das halbe Dorf anzeigen...man weiß ja nie.
Und die Sesselfurzer sollen mal schön beschäftigt werden, damit denen nicht lngweilig wird.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Online ist es viel einfacher.


Perfektes Stichwort, merci! 

Der Wahl-O-Mat ist Online:




__





						Wahl-O-Mat
					





					www.wahl-o-mat.de


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Online ist es viel einfacher.
> Ich würde erstmal das halbe Dorf anzeigen...man weiß ja nie.
> Und die Sesselfurzer sollen mal schön beschäftigt werden, damit denen nicht lngweilig wird.


Das ging auch bis jetzt schon per Mail.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Vorab zum Ranking:
> Kein Land ist perfekt. Licht und Schatten gibt es überall. Aber ich nenne dir gerne meine persönlichen Top 5. Ich möchte allerdings darauf hinweisen, das die Größe, Sprache, verbreitete Religionen, oder industrielle Ausrichtung eines Landes für mein persönliches Ranking unerheblich ist.
> 
> Norwegen
> ...


Die Länder sind aufgrund der Einwohnerzahlen schwer mit Deutschland vergleichbar.
Bis auf Norwegen haben die alle nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der Einwohnerzahl der BRD.
Da weiß ich nicht ob das alles so einfach übertragbar wäre.
Deutschland hat auch eine viel größere Volkswirtschaft.


----------



## Eckism (2. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ging auch bis jetzt schon per Mail.


Das ist mir nicht annonym genug...das fällt ja auf, wenn die gleiche emailadresse 100e Leute anscheißt, am Ende ignorieren die das noch und saufen weiter gemütlich  Kaffee.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist mir nicht annonym genug...das fällt ja auf, wenn die gleiche emailadresse 100e Leute anscheißt, am Ende ignorieren die das noch und saufen weiter gemütlich  Kaffee.


Für so dumm nicht die IP etc. auf Massenmeldungen zu checken halte ich sogar die Verwaltung von  BaWü nicht.


----------



## Eckism (2. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für so dumm nicht die IP etc. auf Massenmeldungen zu checken halte ich sogar die Verwaltung von  BaWü nicht.


Meinste, ich weiß nicht, wie man NordVPN benutzt? Jeden Tag 3-4 Leute ankacken reicht ja...soll ja auch nicht zu stressig für die Papierextremisten werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Online ist es viel einfacher.
> Ich würde erstmal das halbe Dorf anzeigen...man weiß ja nie.


Also hast du damals den armen Ulli Hoeneß angeschwärzt?


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2021)

Die CDU schmiert so ab in den Umfragen, es ist wundervoll. 









						Forsa-Umfrage zur Bundestagswahl 2021: CDU weiter im Sinkflug
					

Die Union von Kanzlerkandidat Armin Laschet befindet sich laut einer aktuellen Forsa-Umfrage im Auftrag von RTL und N-TV weiter im Sinkflug. Dagegen liegt die SPD um Bundesfinanzminister und Kanzlerkandidat Olaf Scholz in der Wählergunst weiter vorne (23 Prozent). Die Grünen von...




					www.rnd.de


----------



## FetterKasten (2. September 2021)

Es ist halt wie immer: Brot und Spiele für die dumme Bevölkerung.
Die Deutschen wählen eben nicht nach Inhalt, sondern sie brauchen einen offiziell ernannten Clown, der sie medial bespaßt.
Laschet gefällt ihnen nicht (und dafür tut er ja quasi alles) und dann wählen die Deutschen eben auch nicht mehr die CDU.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Online ist es viel einfacher.
> Ich würde erstmal das halbe Dorf anzeigen...man weiß ja nie.
> Und die Sesselfurzer sollen mal schön beschäftigt werden, damit denen nicht lngweilig wird.



Das wird Dir mehr Arbeit machen als denen, schließlich muss du jedes mal schon schlüssige Anhaltspunkte liefern, ansonsten landet das direkt in Ablage P. Wenn du willst, dass die Steuerfahndung anbeißt, dann musst du auch genug Fleisch liefern und das wird Dir nach dem zweiten Mal zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## Eckism (2. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also hast du damals den armen Ulli Hoeneß angeschwärzt?


Hätte ichs gewusst, hätte ichs gemacht.^^

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, das Finanzamt ist so gründlich, man kann eigentlich nicht bescheißen, ohne das es bei einer Steuerprüfung trotzdem nicht auffällt.
Die Leute vom Finanzamt sollen einfach nur ihre Arbeit richtig machen und gut...wir in der Wirtschaft müssen schließlich auch unseren Job richtig machen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das wird Dir mehr Arbeit machen als denen, schließlich muss du jedes mal schon schlüssige Anhaltspunkte liefern, ansonsten landet das direkt in Ablage P. Wenn du willst, dass die Steuerfahndung anbeißt, dann musst du auch genug Fleisch liefern und das wird Dir nach dem zweiten Mal zu viel Aufwand.


Nuja,  die Leute im Dorf fahren schon verdächtig dicke Autos und rußen aus'n Auspuff auch wie Sau...von den schicken Einfahrten fang ich da gar nicht erst an.^^


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2021)

Ich glaube die Analyse greift zu kurz, denn im Familien- und Bekanntenkreis sträuben sich auch viele jahrzehntelange CDU Wähler*innen gegen den Gedanken Laschet ihre Stimme zu geben. Wenn ich mit diesen Menschen spreche, dann sind es im Kern 2 Dinge weswegen sie CDU wählen - natürlich rein subjektiv: Verlässlichkeit und Kompetenz in Krisen. Laschet traut man beides nicht zu.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das wird Dir mehr Arbeit machen als denen, schließlich muss du jedes mal schon schlüssige Anhaltspunkte liefern, ansonsten landet das direkt in Ablage P. Wenn du willst, dass die Steuerfahndung anbeißt, dann musst du auch genug Fleisch liefern und das wird Dir nach dem zweiten Mal zu viel Aufwand.


Das ist falsch. Eine Behörde muss einen Hinweis auf eine Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit prüfen, egal wie begründet er ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, das Finanzamt ist so gründlich, man kann eigentlich nicht bescheißen, ohne das es bei einer Steuerprüfung trotzdem nicht auffällt.
> Die Leute vom Finanzamt sollen einfach nur ihre Arbeit richtig machen und gut...wir in der Wirtschaft müssen schließlich auch unseren Job richtig machen.


Na ja, der normale Arbeitnehmer kann sicher nicht wirklich bescheißen aber es gibt ja Leute, die das können. immerhin gibt es genug Beispiele von Leuten, die Steuern hinterziehen und dann doch erwischt wird.
Ich frage mich, wie viele nicht erwischt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bewerte ein Land immer nach dem Gesamtergebnis.
> Und das setzt sich bei mir aus folgenden Punkten zusammen aus:
> 
> Wohnen
> ...


folgend


Painkiller schrieb:


> Vorab zum Ranking:
> Kein Land ist perfekt. Licht und Schatten gibt es überall. Aber ich nenne dir gerne meine persönlichen Top 5. Ich möchte allerdings darauf hinweisen, das die Größe, Sprache, verbreitete Religionen, oder industrielle Ausrichtung eines Landes für mein persönliches Ranking unerheblich ist.
> 
> Norwegen
> ...


Ich sehe aus persönlicher Erfahrung Deutschland durchaus auf Augenhöhe mit den aufgezählten Staaten und aufgezählten Punkten, denn auch dort gibt es teilweise erhebliche "Nachteile", die allerdings wohl jeder subjektiv anders bewertet.
Die Schweiz ist, was Wohnen anbelangt, eher um einiges schlimmer als Deutschland und das tolle Einkommen, wird dort je nach Arbeitsort, sehr schnell von Miete und Lebenshaltungskosten aufgefressen. Dazu kommt nach meiner Erfahrung und dem was mir sehr viele zugetragen haben, dass es Schweizer, Deutschen nicht wirklich einfach machen, sich  dort wohlzufühlen. Ausländer werden dort in der Mehrzahl als Jobkonkurrenz und Lohndumper gesehen , das lassen sie einen auch spüren.
Die  Lebenshaltungskosten in Norwegen, sind jenseits von Gut und Böse, Schweden und Dänemark auch nicht wirklich wesentlich besser und man muss klar auf den Punkt bringen, dass sich Norwegen viele seiner Pluspunkte, mit seiner Erdöl und Erdgasproduktion und den damit einhergehenden Staatsfond auf Kosten der Umwelt erkauft. Darüber hinaus sind die "Nordstaaten" in einigen gesellschaftlichen Punkten, mir persönlich massiv zu restrektiv und weit davon entfernt liberal zu sein, aber das ist nun sehr subjektiv.
Kanada kenne ich zu wenig, um das wirklich nachhaltig einzuschätzen zu können, aber soweit ich weiß, handhaben die ihre Einwanderung sehr restriktiv und man kommt nur mit einem Mindestscore herein, der sich aber wohl hautsächlich an Bildung und Jobaussichten orientiert.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bis auf Norwegen haben die alle nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der Einwohnerzahl der BRD.


Ich glaube du meintest eher, bis auf Kanada?
Norwegen = 5,4 Millionen Einwohner
Kanada = 38,0 Millionen Einwohner
Deutschland = 83 Millionen Einwohner

Edit:
Was ich noch vergessen habe, Kanada hängt wirtschaftlich auch sehr stark an fossilen Energien (Export) und hat fast (sehr dicht drann oder mittlerweile erreicht) doppelten CO2 Ausstoss pro Kopf, wie Deutschland und die Work Life Balance ist dort wesentlich eher an die USA angepasst als an Deutschland oder Europa. Sprich wesentlich weniger Urlaub und unbezahlte Überstunden..


Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, der normale Arbeitnehmer kann sicher nicht wirklich bescheißen aber es gibt ja Leute, die das können. immerhin gibt es genug Beispiele von Leuten, die Steuern hinterziehen und dann doch erwischt wird.
> Ich frage mich, wie viele nicht erwischt werden.


Wie kommst du zu solchen Behauptungen?
Ganz ehrlich wie kann man gedanklich in einer solchen Einbahnstraße leben, glaubst du ernsthaft jegliche "Steuerhinterziehung" geht ausschließlich von Selbständigen und Unternehmern aus?





__





						Schattenwirtschaft – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Schon mal das Wort Schwarzarbeit gehört?
Was macht den Jemand der für Tätigkeiten, Bargeld annimmt ohne sie zu melden, der hinterzieht gleich mehrere Steuern, aber lebe mal weiter in der Vorstellung, dass das ausschließlich keine Arbeitnehmer machen......


----------



## -ElCritico- (2. September 2021)

Habt ihr euch mit der aktuellen Version des Wahl-O-Mats beschäftigt?




__





						Wahl-O-Mat
					





					www.wahl-o-mat.de


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Eine Behörde muss einen Hinweis auf eine Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit prüfen, egal wie begründet er ist.





> Ein Anfangsverdacht, der Anlass zum Einschreiten gibt und zur Erforschung des Sachverhaltes verpflichtet, setzt voraus, dass zureichende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte für eine verfolgbare (ohne erkennbare Verfolgungshindernisse, wie etwa offensichtlicher Schuldausschließungsgründe bei Kindern) Straftat vorliegen (vgl. § 152 Abs. 2 in Verbindung mit § 160 Abs. 1 StPO). [...]
> 
> Mit dem Anfangsverdacht wird grundsätzlich eine Hürde für den Beginn von Ermittlungsmaßnahmen der Staatsanwaltschaft und der Polizei errichtet. Erst wenn „zureichende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte für das Vorliegen einer verfolgbaren Straftat“, § 152 Abs. 2 StPO, vorliegen, dürfen Ermittlungsmaßnahmen eingeleitet werden. *Der Anfangsverdacht schützt den Betroffenen so vor Ermittlungen aufgrund bloßer Vermutungen.* Er muss in konkreten Tatsachen bestehen, wobei die Schwelle hierfür allerdings mitunter niedrig ist. So sind so genannte Initiativermittlungen nach Nr. 6.2 der Anlage E der Richtlinien für das Straf- und Bußgeldverfahren schon dann zulässig, wenn „nach kriminalistischer Erfahrung die wenn auch geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass eine verfolgbare Straftat begangen worden ist“.



Tante Hilde kriegt Rente, fährt aber nen dicken Benz reicht dann halt nicht aus. Wenn also Eckism sein Dorf ankacken will und auf der anderen Seite Personen mit "kriminalistischer Erfahrung" sitzen, dann muss Ecki sich dafür was ausdenken.  Das muss er entsprechend variieren, sonst fällts ebenfalls direkt auf.

Das mag für Ecki dann noch gehen wenn da 20 Leute wohnen, alles drüber dürfte ordentlich stressig werden, v.a. wenn er 3-4 am Tag schaffen will.

@-ElCritico-
Jap.

Wie immer, die Partei.
Komisch fand ich nur, dass ich der NPD näher war als der CDU und das obwohl meine Top 3 Die Partei, Grün & Links waren.

@Painkiller 
Du hast Kinder vergessen auf deiner Liste.
Schweiz fällt da mal deutlich aus  Und ich kann verstehen, dass man Kinder nicht als Prio ansieht - bis man welche hat, oh boy, dann shiftet das aber dramatisch.


----------



## chill_eule (2. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mit der aktuellen Version des Wahl-O-Mats beschäftigt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die höchste Übereinstimmung habe ich mit "Die Grauen"


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Minimale Übereinstimmung mit der AfD(sogar mehr mit der NPD), maximal mit Volt.


----------



## Eckism (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon mal das Wort Schwarzarbeit gehört?
> Was macht den Jemand der für Tätigkeiten, Bargeld annimmt ohne sie zu melden, der hinterzieht gleich mehrere Steuern, aber lebe mal weiter in der Vorstellung, dass das ausschließlich keine Arbeitnehmer machen......


Auch als Selbstständiger muss ich sagen, Bargeld lacht.^^
Ich kenne auch viele, die maximalpigmentiert arbeiten, für mich aber durchaus ok, ist eh schon alles teuer genug, von irgendwas muss man ja leben.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe aus persönlicher Erfahrung Deutschland durchaus auf Augenhöhe mit den aufgezählten Staaten und aufgezählten Punkten, denn auch dort gibt es teilweise erhebliche "Nachteile", die allerdings wohl jeder subjektiv anders bewertet.


Denke ich auch. Subjektiv werden viele eine andere Meinung haben, aber das ist ja auch Ok. Geht ja auch nicht darum jemanden zu bekehren/überzeugen zu wollen, sondern um Meinungen auszutauschen.  

Was ich immer spannend finde, sind solche Vergleiche:


			https://www.oecdbetterlifeindex.org/de/#/55555555555
		


Ist echt übersichtlich, detaliert und verständlich gemacht. 

Für Deutschland:


			https://www.oecdbetterlifeindex.org/de/countries/germany-de/
		


Klasse das man das so detailiert für jedes Land anzeigen lassen kann.




hoffgang schrieb:


> @Painkiller
> Du hast Kinder vergessen auf deiner Liste.
> Schweiz fällt da mal deutlich aus  Und ich kann verstehen, dass man Kinder nicht als Prio ansieht - bis man welche hat, oh boy, dann shiftet das aber dramatisch.


Das war Absicht. Aus Gründen.... 
Deshalb sind auch keine geplant. **Auf Holz klopf** 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tante Hilde kriegt Rente, fährt aber nen dicken Benz reicht dann halt nicht aus. Wenn also Eckism sein Dorf ankacken will und auf der anderen Seite Personen mit "kriminalistischer Erfahrung" sitzen, dann muss Ecki sich dafür was ausdenken.  Das muss er entsprechend variieren, sonst fällts ebenfalls direkt auf.
> 
> Das mag für Ecki dann noch gehen wenn da 20 Leute wohnen, alles drüber dürfte ordentlich stressig werden, v.a. wenn er 3-4 am Tag schaffen will.


Das ist die Hürde für den Anfangsverdacht mit Einleitung eines formellen Ermittlungsverfahren, es gibt aber noch die Stufe der Vorermittlung.









						ᐅ Verdacht: Definition, Begriff und Erklärung im JuraForum.de
					

Verdacht bzw. Tatverdacht ist ein Begriff aus dem deutschen Strafverfahrensrecht und bedeutet, dass Strafverfolgungsorgane  aufgrund tatsächlicher Anhaltspunkte (Indizien) und nach kriminalistischer Erfahrung es für möglich halten, dass eine Stra ...




					www.juraforum.de
				




Da die Steuerverwaltung gesetzlich verpflichtet ist einer Anzeige nachzugehen, kann sie nur bei völlig absurden und offenkundig unmöglichen Angaben  die Anzeige nicht weiter verfolgen, ohne zumindest eine Vorermittlung durchzuführen. Das gilt so für jede Behörde.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Na das birgt ja richtigen Sprengstoff für die Zukunft und wirft ein paar sehr heikle juristische Fragen auf verschiedenen Rechtsgebieten auf.








						EuGH-Urteil: Bundesregierung verliert Kontrolle über Energiemarkt-Regulierung - WELT
					

Die Bundesnetzagentur soll zu einer autonomen Superbehörde für den Energiemarkt umgebaut werden, die völlig unabhängig von der Regierung agiert. Das fordert der EuGH in einem bahnbrechenden Urteil – mit schwerwiegenden Folgen für die Energiewende.




					www.welt.de
				



Na da kommt noch etwas auf uns zu, obwohl ich es mehr als befremdlich finde, das eine Behörde ihre eigenen Gesetze unkontrolliert erlassen und exekutieren kann.
Und das betrifft somit jede Bundesregierung jeglicher Coleur für die Zukunft.


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da die Steuerverwaltung gesetzlich verpflichtet ist einer Anzeige nachzugehen, kann sie nur bei völlig absurden und offenkundig unmöglichen Angaben  die Anzeige nicht weiter verfolgen, ohne zumindest eine Vorermittlung durchzuführen. Das gilt so für jede Behörde.



Lies doch mal den Link durch. Dort im Beispiel wird ja schon gezeigt, dass der Vorwurf konkretisiert sein muss. 
Ja, Behörden sind dazu verpflichtet zu ermitteln, aber nicht jeden BS. Wenn jemand ne Putzkraft schwarz bezahlt und in der Anzeige z.b. drinsteht wann die immer putzen kommt, das ist konkret. Wenn da nur drinsteht, der Maier nebenan schummelt bei der Steuererklärung, dann reicht das nicht.

Und mir gings darum Eckism zu zeigen, dass er nicht mal eben haltlos dutzende Menschen anzeigt, weil das viel zu viel Arbeit für ihn wäre, weil es eben mit Verweis auf Hubers dickes Auto nicht getan ist.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2021)

Passend zum Thema auch aus der aktuellen ct (19/2021): Neuland-Check: Digitalpolitische Positionen der Parteien inkl. Erläuterungen



Painkiller schrieb:


> Aber in der heutigen Zeit hab ich automatisch wenn ich das Wort "Demonstration" höre, den Gedanken "Hoffentlich läuft das friedlich ab".


Als die alte Frau hier noch aktiv war, hatte die auch so einige Beiträge gebracht von "früher". Also 70er und 80er Jahre in der alten Bundesrepublik. Da wurden auch gerne mal Demonstrationen aufgelöst und die Teilnehmer erstmal in Gewahrsam genommen, weil es könnten ja RAFler drunter sein und teils alle Nasen lang Straßensperren mit Personen- und Fahrzeugkontrollen, weil es könnte ja überall ein RAFler lauern.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Ei ei,

unsere Grünen wollen eine Grundsicherung für Kinder einführen, kostet 10 Milliarden € *mehr *und finanzieren wollen sie das über den Soli, sprich er soll so weiterlaufen wie bisher (keine Abschaffung), für Besserverdiener, was ungefähr auch 10 Milliarden entspricht.
Allerdings sollte der etwas mathematisch begabte Wähler hier stutzen, denn ja wenn man den Soli ganz abschafft hat man 10 Milliarden weniger, aber wenn man ihn so weiterlaufen lässt, hat man genau 0 mehr, sprich dadurch werden keine 10 Milliarden € mehr für eine Kindergrundsicherung finanziert.
Es kochen alle nur mit Wasser und auch teilweise reichlich unseriös.


Poulton schrieb:


> Als die alte Frau hier noch aktiv war, hatte die auch so einige Beiträge gebracht von "früher". Also 70er und 80er Jahre. Da wurden auch gerne mal Demonstrationen aufgelöst und die Teilnehmer erstmal in Gewahrsam genommen, weil es könnten ja RAFler drunter sein und teils alle Nasen lang Straßensperren mit Personen- und Fahrzeugkontrollen, weil es könnte ja überall ein RAFler lauern.


Ja schön wie du wieder Einseitigkeit walten lässt und wie man sieht, du so überhaupt keine Ahnung von gewaltsammen Demos der 1970er Jahre hast. Da sind Demonstranten in der Regel mit Zwillen und Eisenstangen ausgerüstet auf Polizisten losgegangen, die Bilder unseres ehemaligen Außenministers liefern da schön Zeugnis ab.
Die Gesellschaft war damals eine andere und Gewalt als Mittel auf beiden Seiten ganz anders verankert, es gibt dutzende von Polizisten, die z.B. durch Zwillen Teile ihres Augenlichtes eingebüsst haben, aber die Gewalt ging ja nach deiner Experten Meinung hauptsächlich vom Staat aus.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lies doch mal den Link durch. Dort im Beispiel wird ja schon gezeigt, dass der Vorwurf konkretisiert sein muss.
> Ja, Behörden sind dazu verpflichtet zu ermitteln, aber nicht jeden BS. Wenn jemand ne Putzkraft schwarz bezahlt und in der Anzeige z.b. drinsteht wann die immer putzen kommt, das ist konkret. Wenn da nur drinsteht, der Maier nebenan schummelt bei der Steuererklärung, dann reicht das nicht.
> 
> Und mir gings darum Eckism zu zeigen, dass er nicht mal eben haltlos dutzende Menschen anzeigt, weil das viel zu viel Arbeit für ihn wäre, weil es eben mit Verweis auf Hubers dickes Auto nicht getan ist.


Selbst dann wird die Behörde zumindest einmal prüfen ob er ein Einkommen angegeben hat, das für ein dickes Auto reicht, als Vorermittlung.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Selbst dann wird die Behörde zumindest einmal prüfen ob er ein Einkommen angegeben hat, das für ein dickes Auto reicht, als Vorermittlung.


Seit ihr alle hinter dem Mond?
Ein Auto bietet halt nur wirklich rudimentäre Anhaltpunkte über ein Einkommen, denn Autos darf man privat verleihen/anderen zur Verfügung stellen.
Sprich wenn Erna 1000€ Rente bekommt, aber ein 500SL Cabriolet durch die Gegend fährt, kann das auch ihrem Sohn/Tochter, Liebhaber oder Max Mustermann gehören, der ihr das zur Verfügung stellt und das ist erlaubt in Deutschland. Dabei kann das Auto auch auf Erna zugelassen sein, sprich sie ist Versicherungsnehmer und Halter, aber eben nicht im Fahrzeugbrief als Eigentümerin eingetragen.
Darüber hinaus gibt es auch so etwas wie Privatleasing oder Finanzierungen.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2021)

Kannst ja mal als Grundsicherungsempfänger mit so einem Auto rumfahren. Das Amt hat schnell viele Fragen. Aber wehe der normale Bürger bekommt auch mal diese Praxis zu spüren.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal als Grundsicherungsempfänger mit so einem Auto rumfahren. Das Amt hat schnell viele Fragen. Aber wehe der normale Bürger bekommt auch mal diese Praxis zu spüren.


Es hat genau einmal Fragen und dann gibst du den Fahrzeugbrief als Kopie ab und dann haben sich alle Fragen auf der Stelle erledigt, oder warum glaubst du gibt es Reportagen im Fernsehen, wo Grundsicherungsempfänger, 12 Zylinder BMW und Mercedes durch die Gegend fahren und offen in die Kammera sagen, sie leben von Grundsicherung?
Autos sind außer auf beruflicher Basis (geldwerter Vorteil) ein ziemlich ungeregeltes Feld, bei dem recht wenig unternommen wird.
Warum gibt es Leute die Konkurs angemeldet haben, sei es privat oder auch mit einem Unternehmen und bis auf den Selbstbehalt gepfändet sind, aber den Porsche Cayenne durch die Gegend fahren, der halt auf Frau, Geliebte, Tochter, Sohn, etc. zugelassen ist und denen das Fahrzeug im Fahrzeugbrief offiziell gehört?
Da kann der Gerichtsvollzieher nur sparsam schauen, machen kann er wie die Arbeitsagentur bei Grundsicherungsempfängern so gut wie gar nichts.


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle hinter dem Mond?
> Ein Auto bietet halt nur wirklich rudimentäre Anhaltpunkte über ein Einkommen, denn Autos darf man privat verleihen/anderen zur Verfügung stellen.
> Sprich wenn Erna 1000€ Rente bekommt, aber ein 500SL Cabriolet durch die Gegend fährt, kann das auch ihrem Sohn/Tochter, Liebhaber oder Max Mustermann gehören, der ihr das zur Verfügung stellt und das ist erlaubt in Deutschland. Dabei kann das Auto auch auf Erna zugelassen sein, sprich sie ist Versicherungsnehmer und Halter, aber eben nicht im Fahrzeugbrief als Eigentümerin eingetragen. Darüber hinaus gibt es auch so etwas wie Privatleasing oder Finanzierungen.


So siehts aus. 

Wer glaubt, dass Portal eigne zum "Denunziantentum" muss entweder stark CSU gefärbt sein, oder die Realität verweigern. Wer will kann jetzt schon in jedem Bundesland seine Nachbarn anzeigen, der ganze Aufreger über dieses digitale Portal ist eine Verknüpfung aus Angst davor dass die eigene Unfähigkeit noch stärker zur Schau gestellt wird auf der einen, und Hass gegen Ausländer / Linksorientierte Parteien auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Minimale Übereinstimmung mit der AfD(sogar mehr mit der NPD), maximal mit Volt.


Das ist aber völlig normal, denn du wirst bei praktisch jeder Partei eine Aussage finden, mit der du einverstanden bist.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Unter 30% bekommt man eigentlich keine Partei.
Ich finde es generell schonmal gut dass das Ehegattensplitting für Kinderlose abgefragt wurde. Das ist so eine archaische Regelung die mir total auf den Keks geht.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass Portal eigne zum "Denunziantentum" muss entweder stark CSU gefärbt sein, oder die Realität verweigern. Wer will kann jetzt schon in jedem Bundesland seine Nachbarn anzeigen, der ganze Aufreger über dieses digitale Portal ist eine Verknüpfung aus Angst davor dass die eigene Unfähigkeit noch stärker zur Schau gestellt wird auf der einen, und Hass gegen Ausländer / Linksorientierte Parteien auf der anderen Seite.


Ich sehe es eher so, das durch solche Portale, der "normale" Bürger in Form von Handwerkern oder anderen Dienstleistern *wesentlich mehr *betroffen sind, als der steuerhinterziehende Unternehmer oder Reiche, den hier viele im Kopf haben. Und solche Sachen die teilweise als völlig "Normal" angesehen werden zwischen guten Bekannten, können ruckzuck ganz schön Sch eisse werden für alle Beteiligten.
Sei es die schwarz gestrichene Wohnung, der schwarz zusammengebaute und eingerichtete Computer etc etc., wenn damit halt Geldfluss verbunden ist, den Niemand dem Staat meldet und bei fast 10% BIP Schattenwirtschaft, ist das halt die absolute Masse und nicht der steuerhinterziehende Unternehmer oder Reiche, der aber auch eine Rolle spielt.
Man sollte nicht glauben wieviele Lehrer es gibt, die "Schwarz" Nachhilfe geben, das kann dann als Beamter oder Angestellter im Öffi aber recht schnell in die Büx gehen.

Deshalb hat es schon etwas von Blockwart-Mentalität. das liegt aber auch an unserer Gesellschaft, wo so etwas schon immer gesellschaftlich stark akzeptiert war, genauso wie der kleine Versicherungsbetrug zwischendurch. Trotzdem sind wir Meilen vom Süden des Kontinents entfernt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mit der aktuellen Version des Wahl-O-Mats beschäftigt?


Wie mich der WahlOMat ankotzt, man drückt und der genehmigt sich gefühlt ne Stunde um zur nächsten Frage zu gehen. Das ist schlecht designend.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Komisch fand ich nur, dass ich der NPD näher war als der CDU und das obwohl meine Top 3 Die Partei, Grün & Links waren.


Bei mir hatte die ÖDP 80 und die Grünen 77 Prozent.
Kann  mir auch denken warum und die AfD war bei 29 Prozent  


Don-71 schrieb:


> aber die Gewalt ging ja nach deiner Experten Meinung hauptsächlich vom Staat aus.


Ich denke Poulton meint eher, dass der Staat damals eher draufgeschlagen hat als heute und damit auch sehr viel mehr friedliche Demonstranten erwischt hat als es heute der Fall ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und solche Sachen die teilweise als völlig "Normal" angesehen werden zwischen guten Bekannten, können ruckzuck ganz schön Sch eisse werden für alle Beteiligten.


Denke ich nicht
Ich komme ja aus einer Familie mit vielen Handwerkern und da war immer recht deutlich klar was Schwarzarbeit und was Hilfe für Freunde war.
Hier nochmal für dich:








						Vorsicht, Schwarzarbeit! So beschäftigen Sie Freunde und Nachbarn ganz legal
					

Der Freund verlegt den Laminatboden, der Handwerker von gegenüber installiert am Wochenende das neue Klo. Wann ist das Schwarzarbeit, wann fällt der Dienst unter Nachbarschaftshilfe? FOCUS Online erklärt, worauf Sie achten müssen.




					www.focus.de


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Wenn die Frage gestellt wird "Brauchen *Sie* eine Rechnung?" ist es Schwarzarbeit. Eigentlich nicht so schwer.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meintest eher, bis auf Kanada?
> Norwegen = 5,4 Millionen Einwohner
> Kanada = 38,0 Millionen Einwohner
> Deutschland = 83 Millionen Einwohner


Ja sorry. Hatte mich vertan.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage gestellt wird "Brauchen *Sie* eine Rechnung?" ist es Schwarzarbeit. Eigentlich nicht so schwer.


Nein nicht zwingend, denn es ist Verschwendung, Papier zu bedrucken, wenn es der Kunde nicht will, und dann zu entsorgen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht
> Ich komme ja aus einer Familie mit vielen Handwerkern und da war immer recht deutlich klar was Schwarzarbeit und was Hilfe für Freunde war.
> Hier nochmal für dich:


Was du denkst, interessiert überhaupt Niemanden, der§ ist so Gummi ausgelegt, dass jeder Richter, das mehr oder weniger erstmal in der ersten Instanz selber auslegen kann, was eine geringe Bezahlung ist und was nicht.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage gestellt wird "Brauchen *Sie* eine Rechnung?" ist es Schwarzarbeit. Eigentlich nicht so schwer.


Ziemlich falsch, so ist es eben nicht.
Edit: Ah ok, das Sie habe ich übersehen, dann hast du allerdings recht!


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein nicht zwingend, denn es ist Verschwendung, Papier zu bedrucken, wenn es der Kunde nicht will, und dann zu entsorgen.


Wo habe ich von Papier gesprochen? Bei einem Handwerker ist in dem Fall absolut klar was gemeint ist. Und wenn es Sie statt Du heißt wird es auch kein Freundschaftsdienst sein.
Wobei die steuerliche Absetzbarkeit von Haushaltsnahen Dienstleistungen das Thema eh deutlich ausgetrocknet haben dürfte. Für den Kunde ist die versteuerte Variante am Ende oft billiger.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein nicht zwingend, denn es ist Verschwendung, Papier zu bedrucken, wenn es der Kunde nicht will, und dann zu entsorgen.


Unabhängig davon dass die Frage immer Schwarzarbeit bedeutet: Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. Rechnungen können auch in elektronischer Form erfolgen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei die steuerliche Absetzbarkeit von Haushaltsnahen Dienstleistungen das Thema eh deutlich ausgetrocknet haben dürfte. Für den Kunde ist die versteuerte Variante am Ende oft billiger.


Irgendwie sehe ich das nicht wirklich.








						Schattenwirtschaft - Umfang in Deutschland bis 2022 | Statista
					

Diese Statistik zeigt den Umfang der Schattenwirtschaft in Deutschland in den Jahren von 1997 bis 2020 und eine Prognose für die Jahre 2021 und 2022.




					de.statista.com
				




Aber wie gesagt, das ist in der Gesellschaft stark verankert und oftmals werden im privaten Umfeld auch Leute vermittelt, die man vorher vielleicht gar nicht oder einmal gesehen hat, kommt darauf an, wie groß das "Netzwerk" des Einzelnen ist. Und da gibt es massivste Unterschiede.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was du denkst, interessiert überhaupt Niemanden, der§ ist so Gummi ausgelegt, dass jeder Richter, das mehr oder weniger erstmal in der ersten Instanz selber auslegen kann, was eine geringe Bezahlung ist und was nicht.


Das selbe gilt auch für die Schrittgeschwindigkeit und es herrscht immer ein grober Richtwert an dem man sich orientieren kann.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich das nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe da einen Knick bei 2002 und seitdem geht es langsam runter. Genau dort wurde 35a EStG eingeführt wenn ich das gerade richtig nachgeschlagen habe.
Sehr deutlich ist es aber nicht, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Natürlich ist Schwarzarbeit auch Steuerhinterziehung. Aber oft ist es doch so das die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht stimmt oder man zumindest subjektiv den Eindruck hat, dass der "kleine Mann" härter bestraft wird, wenn er mal erwischt wird. Uli Honeß z.B. hat im offenen Vollzug seine Haftstrafe auf einer Arschbacke abgesessen.
Und gerade die Reichen und Konzerne können sich die besten Steuerberater und Anwälte leisten.
Wobei ich hier nicht generell Steuerhinterziehung unterstellen will, sondern oft geht es eher um Steuervermeidung und Steuerflucht. Was wohl noch alles im legalen Bereich oder zumindest Grauzone ist. Davon profitieren diejenigen welche ohnehin schon viel Geld haben. Das Steuersystem müßte stark vereinfacht werden. So das auch der Normalbürger da durchblickt. Und sogenannte Steueroasen müßten trockengelegt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Schwarzarbeit auch Steuerhinterziehung. Aber oft ist es doch so das die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht stimmt oder man zumindest subjektiv den Eindruck hat, dass der "kleine Mann" härter bestraft wird, wenn er mal erwischt wird. Uli Honeß z.B. hat im offenen Vollzug seine Haftstrafe auf einer Arschbacke abgesessen.


Ulli wurde rechtskräftig verurteilt von einem ordentlichen Gericht.
Und um dir mal etwas entgegenzusetzen, wenn Kalle Rummenigge am Münchner Flughafen mit mehreren unverzollten Rolex Uhren erwischt wird, regt sich alle Welt auf, weil subjektiv empfunden wird, der hat genug Geld, der soll das gefälligst versteuern/verzollen.
Wenn zehntausende StudentInnen in die USA fliegen und alle ihre unverzollten Klamotten und Apple Notebooks durch den Zoll "schmuggeln", finden das alle prima und in Ordnung!
Dabei schnallen sie aber nicht, dass das für sie als Steuerzahler den weit größeren Schaden anrichtet.
Diese Art von Doppelmoral kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, auch wenn ich die StudentInnen weder verurteile noch jemals verpfeifen würde, aber deshalb hake ich es bei einem Rummenige eben genauso ab und dazu sind sehr Viele in unserer Gesellschaft nicht oder nicht mehr fähig.
Analog gilt das auch für Hoeneß, der hat halt einfach mit mehr Geld gespielt, die Tat an sich, haben aber schon Millionen Andere in Deutschland ausgeführt und wahrscheinlich am Stammtisch einen haufen Schulterklopfer dafür bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu solchen Behauptungen?
> Ganz ehrlich wie kann man gedanklich in einer solchen Einbahnstraße leben, glaubst du ernsthaft jegliche "Steuerhinterziehung" geht ausschließlich von Selbständigen und Unternehmern aus?


Dann erkläre mir doch mal, wie ich bei den Steuern bescheißen kann.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle hinter dem Mond?
> Ein Auto bietet halt nur wirklich rudimentäre Anhaltpunkte über ein Einkommen, denn Autos darf man privat verleihen/anderen zur Verfügung stellen.
> Sprich wenn Erna 1000€ Rente bekommt, aber ein 500SL Cabriolet durch die Gegend fährt, kann das auch ihrem Sohn/Tochter, Liebhaber oder Max Mustermann gehören, der ihr das zur Verfügung stellt und das ist erlaubt in Deutschland. Dabei kann das Auto auch auf Erna zugelassen sein, sprich sie ist Versicherungsnehmer und Halter, aber eben nicht im Fahrzeugbrief als Eigentümerin eingetragen.
> Darüber hinaus gibt es auch so etwas wie Privatleasing oder Finanzierungen.


Das ist schön, trotzdem wird die Behörde ermitteln, im Zweifel eben wem das Auto gehört. Das ist nicht anders als wenn jemand sagt. Herr X entsorgt das Altöl der Werkstatt im Gulli. Die Behörde wird den Gulli auf Ölreste untersuchen und sie muss es sogar.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir doch mal, wie ich bei den Steuern bescheißen kann.


In dem du "Schwarz" arbeitest oder Dienstleistungen erbringst und mit Bargeld entlohnt wirst, das du bei deiner Steuererklärung nicht angibst?
Kommt in Deutschland Millionenfach vor, wahrscheinlich soagr in einem Monat, bei ~10% BIP Schattenwirtschaft.
So schwer ist es nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In dem du "Schwarz" arbeitest oder Dienstleistungen erbringst und mit Bargeld entlohnt wirst, das du bei deiner Steuererklärung nicht angibst?
> Kommt in Deutschland Millionenfach vor, wahrscheinlich soagr in einem Monat, bei ~10% BIP Schattenwirtschaft.
> So schwer ist es nicht zu verstehen.


Und wieviel entgeht dem Staat durch Steuervermeidung und Steuerflucht?
Das ist nur mal eine Frage. Ich will damit nicht das andere verharmlosen.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In dem du "Schwarz" arbeitest oder Dienstleistungen erbringst und mit Bargeld entlohnt wirst, das du bei deiner Steuererklärung nicht angibst?


Ich bin Produktionsleiter in der Automobilzulieferer Industrie, Wo soll ich denn schwarz arbeiten?
Du hast echt eine komische Meinung von den Leuten.
Nenne doch mal Quellen, die belegen, dass Millionen Arbeitnehmer ständig überall schwarz arbeiten.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wieviel entgeht dem Staat durch Steuervermeidung und Steuerflucht?
> Das ist nur mal eine Frage. Ich will damit nicht das andere verharmlosen.


Das ist der geschätzte Umfang.








						Schattenwirtschaft - Umfang in Deutschland bis 2022 | Statista
					

Diese Statistik zeigt den Umfang der Schattenwirtschaft in Deutschland in den Jahren von 1997 bis 2020 und eine Prognose für die Jahre 2021 und 2022.




					de.statista.com
				




Wieviel das in Lohnsteuer und Mehrwertsteuer sind müsste man dann explizit schätzen und ausrechnen, aber die Schattenwirtschaft wird auf 10% BIP geschätz, das sind sehr viele Milliarden Euro die dem Staat entgehen.
Wenn wir mal pauschal 25% veranschlagen, was wahrscheinlich zu wenig ist, sind wir schon bei 75-80 Milliaden € für ein Haushaltsjahr.


Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne doch mal Quellen, die belegen, dass Millionen Arbeitnehmer ständig überall schwarz arbeiten.







__





						Schattenwirtschaft – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Lol, wie weit bist du eigentlich weg von der Realität, dass du glaubst, das ~ 330 Milliarden Euro im Jahr, von einigen wenigen am Staat vorbei erwirtschaftet werden können?


----------



## Lotto (2. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mit der aktuellen Version des Wahl-O-Mats beschäftigt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding ist ein Witz.

1) Es fehlen grundlegend wichtige Dinge bzw. sind hoffnungslos unterrepräsentiert: Rente, Krankenversorgung, Pflege,... dafür gibt es dann alleine drei Fragen über gendern und Gleichstellung.
2) Es wird nur binär bewertet, z.B.: "Der Bund soll Projekte zur Bekämpfung des Antisemitismus stärker finanziell unterstützen". Was ist nun wenn man grundsetzlich gegen Antisemitismus ist, aber prinzipiell keine weiteren Maßnahmen in Deutschland für notwendig erachtet, da nunmal das Paretoprinzip gilt, d.h. es ist unmöglich Antisemitismus komplett auszumerzen? Zudem wird dieser mittlerweile in Deutschland durch Migranten gelebt. und die werden sich sicher nicht umerziehen lassen bzw. dessen Kinder hören eher auf die Eltern als auf staatliche Angestellte.
3) Viel zu wenig Fragen und viel zu ungleichmäßig verteilt um überhaupt eine unvoreingenommene politische Einordnung eines Menschen zu machen. Bei mir ist z.B. die Tierschutzallianz auf Platz 6, noch vor allen anderen großen Parteien. Die einzige Frage dazu war glaub ich die mit der stärkeren Förderung der ökologischen Landwirtschaft, die ich befürworte.

Fazit: ich halte den Wahl-O-Mat mittlerweile für sehr gefährlich, da die Macher quasi die Bundestagswahl subtil beeinflußen können. Es wird genug geben die nur aufgrund dieses Ergebnisses vollkommen unreflektiert wählen werden (bzw. wird das mit jeder Wahl zunehmen, da das Tool wohl jüngere stärker nutzen werden als die älteren Generationen). Lass es einfach nur 3-5% und schwups kann das dazu führen, dass eine andere Partei stärkste Kraft ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieviel das in Lohnsteuer und Mehrwertsteuer sind müsste man dann explizit schätzen und ausrechnen, aber die Schattenwirtschaft wird auf 10% BIP geschätz, das sind sehr viele Milliarden Euro die dem Staat entgehen.
> Wenn wir mal pauschal 25% veranschlagen, was wahrscheinlich zu wenig ist, sind wir schon bei 75-80 Milliaden € für ein Haushaltsjahr.


Dir ist doch klar, dass zur Schattenwirtschaft auch Drogenhandel, Prostitution und Hehlerei gehören?
Und nachbarschaftliche Hilfe ist für mich keine Schwarzarbeit.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dir ist doch klar, dass zur Schattenwirtschaft auch Drogenhandel, Prostitution und Hehlerei gehören?
> Und nachbarschaftliche Hilfe ist für mich keine Schwarzarbeit.


Ja schon, das ist aber ein Bruchteil, von 330 Milliarden, bezogen auf Deutschland.
Und was für dich Nachbarschaftshilfe bedeudet, interessiert den Staat herzlich wenig, der hat seine eigenen Regeln dafür aufgestellt.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2021)

Ist imho besser: 









						Wahlkompass zur #BTW21 ausprobiert - welche Parte vertritt meine Positionen? Finde es jetzt heraus!
					

Ich habe gerade den @wahlkompass zur #BTW21 ausprobiert - welche Partei vertritt meine Positionen? Finde es jetzt heraus!




					wahl-kompass.de


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es wird nur binär bewertet


Ne, du hast 3 Möglichkeiten.
Oder du überspringst die Frage.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und was für dich Nachbarschaftshilfe bedeudet, interessiert den Staat herzlich wenig, der hat seine eigenen Regeln dafür aufgestellt.


Solange niemand Geld annimmt ist das wohl ok. Ne Kiste Bier oder ne Pizza zählt meines Wissen als Nachbarschaftshilfe.


----------



## chill_eule (2. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist imho besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Niederländer wollen uns bei der Bundestagswahl beraten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solange niemand Geld annimmt ist das wohl ok. Ne Kiste Bier oder ne Pizza zählt meines Wissen als Nachbarschaftshilfe.


Ja deshalb werden auch 330 Milliarden € jedes Jahr in der Schattenwirtschaft erwirtschaftet und natürlich ist das alles Drogenhandel, Prostitution (wobei man als Prostituierte ziemlich leicht kontrolliert werden kann, ob man angemeldet ist und wieviel man dem Staat meldet) und Hehlerei und der Normalo in Deutschland hat damit nichts zu tun.
Ich gebe es auf, glaubt ihr mal, dass das alles durch Kriminelle, Unternehmen und Reiche am Staat vorbei erwirtschaftet wird und wahrscheinlich 80 Millionen + der Bevölkerung nichts damit zu tun haben. Dann bleibt auch das Weltbild intakt, das ist dann auch wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja deshalb werden auch 330 Milliarden € jedes Jahr in der Schattenwirtschaft erwirtschaftet und natürlich ist das alles Drogenhandel, Prostitution (wobei man als Prostituierte ziemlich leicht kontrolliert werden kann, ob man angemeldet ist und wieviel man dem Staat meldet) und Hehlerei und der Normalo in Deutschland hat damit nichts zu tun.
> Ich gebe es auf, glaubt ihr mal, dass das alles durch Kriminelle, Unternehmen und Reiche am Staat vorbei erwirtschaftet wird und wahrscheinlich 80 Millionen + der Bevölkerung nichts damit zu tun haben. Dann bleibt auch das Weltbild intakt, das ist dann auch wesentlich einfacher.


Ich wollte nur zwischen Schwarzarbeit und Nachbarschaftshilfe differenzieren.
Wie groß die Anteile an illegaler Prostitution und Drogenhandel sind in der Schattenwirtschaft sind weiß ich nicht.
Aber kann mir vorstellen das letzterer einen großen Teil ausmacht.
Illegale Waffengeschäfte wurden auch noch gar nicht genannt.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist imho besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den gibt es auch noch: https://sozial-o-mat.de/


----------



## Lotto (2. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne, du hast 3 Möglichkeiten.
> Oder du überspringst die Frage.


Naja und Neutral sagt doch im Prinzip dasselbe aus wie überspringen.
Antworte mal spasseshalber nur mit neutral, der Wahl-o-mat zeigt dir dann an das er damit nichts anfangen kann, eben weil du zu keinem Thema Stellung beziehst.
Um bei dem Beispiel mit Antisemitesmus zu bleiben: lehne ich eine Erhöhung der Ausgaben ab wertet der Rechner das im Prinzip als antisemitische Haltung (bzw. indirekt weil das ja gerade bei rechten Parteien ein Thema sein wird was viel ins Gewicht fällt), was vollkommener Quatsch ist. Warum man dagegen ist kann zig unterschiedliche Gründe haben. Meiner ist wie schon erwähnt einfach wirtschaftliche Vernunft, sprich keine unnötige Verschnwendung von Steuergeldern für Dinge die eh keinen Effekt haben werden.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Antworte mal spasseshalber nur mit neutral, der Wahl-o-mat zeigt dir dann an das er damit nichts anfangen kann, eben weil du zu keinem Thema Stellung beziehst.


Man macht also das, was jeder aalglatte Politiker macht.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> *Ich wollte nur zwischen Schwarzarbeit und Nachbarschaftshilfe differenzieren.*
> Wie groß die Anteile an illegaler Prostitution und Drogenhandel sind in der Schattenwirtschaft sind weiß ich nicht.
> Aber kann mir vorstellen das letzterer einen großen Teil ausmacht.
> Illegale Waffengeschäfte wurden auch noch gar nicht genannt.


Der Übergang ist fließend und das was gesellschaftlich akzeptiert, gefühlt oder gedacht wird, stimmt recht häufig nicht mit den staatlichen Regeln überein.
Also du glaubst das die Bevölkerung in Deutschland, 50-100 Milliarden € oder mehr für Drogen im Jahr ausgibt, wenn du meinst, der Drogenhandel stellt einen signifikanten Anteil von 330 Milliarden € dar?
Nur mal so zum Vergleich, die Alkoholindustrie setzt ~ 40 Milliarden um, die Tabakindustrie 30 Milliarden, wobei auf beiden und vor allen dingen Tabak noch einen haufen Steuern dabei sind. Und das kann man legal kaufen.
Kannst du mir mal sagen was du mit illegalem Waffenhandel meinst?
Du glaubst ernsthaft hier in Deutschland werden für Milliarden € Waffen hin und her verschoben und verkauft?
Oder Unternehmen können am deutschen Staat illegal vorbei für Milliarden € Waffen exportieren?

Jeder was er so glaubt!


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also du glaubst das die Bevölkerung in Deutschland, 50-100 Milliarden € oder mehr für Drogen im Jahr ausgibt, wenn du meinst, der Drogenhandel stellt einen signifikanten Anteil von 330 Milliarden € dar?
> Nur mal so zum Vergleich, die Alkoholindustrie setzt ~ 40 Milliarden um, die Tabakindustrie 30 Milliarden, wobei auf beiden und vor allen dingen Tabak noch einen haufen Steuern dabei sind. Und das kann man legal kaufen.


Manche Drogen sind auch sehr teuer. So Kokain usw.
Und wenn ich mir die ganzen Reichsbürger, Covidioten & andere Schwurbler angucke, müsste der Drogenumsatz schon sehr hoch sein. Anders kann man sich soviel Schwachsinn nicht erklären. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal sagen was du mit illegalem Waffenhandel meinst?
> Du glaubst ernsthaft hier in Deutschland werden für Milliarden € Waffen hin und her verschoben und verkauft?
> Oder Unternehmen können am deutschen Staat illegal vorbei für Milliarden € Waffen exportieren?
> 
> Jeder was er so glaubt!


In Deutschland schätzt man die Anzahl illegaler Waffen auf bis zu 40 Millionen.
Demnach käme auf jeden 2. Bundesbürger eine Waffe.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> n Deutschland schätzt man die Anzahl illegaler Waffen auf bis zu 40 Millionen.


Die stammen aber zu 90% aus dem WWII oder den abziehenden Russen von 1990, das sollte man wissen!
Irgendwie erzählt die FAZ gestüzt auf Fachleute, etwas von 20 Millionen, scheint so das du eine ziemlich große Fantasie hast








						Illegaler Waffenhandel: Jeder kommt an eine Kalaschnikow
					

Sich privat aufzurüsten, ist ein Kinderspiel, wie ein Prozess in Schweinfurt zeigt. Man muss nur eine Dekowaffe kaufen. Es ist zwar illegal, sie umzubauen, aber in vielen Fällen ist es sehr einfach.




					www.faz.net
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Manche Drogen sind auch sehr teuer. So Kokain usw.
> Und wenn ich mir die ganzen Reichsbürger, Covidioten & andere Schwurbler angucke, müsste der Drogenumsatz schon sehr hoch sein. Anders kann man sich soviel Schwachsinn nicht erklären.


Wahnsinnige Erklärung, glaube mal weiter daran.....


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wahnsinnige Erklärung, glaube mal weiter daran.....


Fakt ist, dass du selber nicht weißt, wie groß der Anteil an Schwarzarbeit in der Schattenwirtschaft ist.
Und nur darüber mutmaßen kannst.

Aber Fakt ist auch: ich will sie keinesfalls verharmlosen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass du selber nicht weißt, wie groß der Anteil an Schwarzarbeit in der Schattenwirtschaft ist.
> Und nur darüber mutmaßen kannst.
> 
> Aber Fakt ist auch: ich will sie keinesfalls verharmlosen.


Keiner hat dazu detaillierte Zahlen, woher auch, aber Fachleute machen sich darüber Gedanken und können schon aus der umlaufenden Bargeldmenge einiges ableiten.
Genauso kann man einiges daraus ableiten, wieviel Umsatz mit legalen "Drogen" (Alkohol und Tabak) gemacht wird, die der Staat zusätzlich besteuert, also die Steuern im Umsatz enthalten sind und diese legalen Drogen von massiv mehr Leuten konsumiert werden, als illegale Drogen.
Und natürlich hat Threshold das ganze massivst verharmlost, er glaubt ja wohl immer noch an seine Interpretation der Dinge und du hast ihn ja zu dieser Interpretation geliked.

Das Witzige an der Sache ist, wenn von Steuerhinterziehern die Rede ist, ensteht bei den meisten im Kopf die Vorstellung, dass es sich dabei in erster linie um Unternehmer und oder Reiche handelt, Beispiel Höneß oder Zuwinkel oder Frau Schwarzer mit ihrem Schweizer Bankkonto. Klar machen die auch ihren Teil aus, aber schon der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte einem sagen, dass das nicht die Masse von *330 Milliarden € jährlich* sein kann, genauso wenig wie alle illegalen (kriminellen) Geschäfte. Da muss schon der Normalo in Deutschland sehr kräftig mithelfen, dass solche Summen am Staat vorbei erwirtschaftet werden können und das wollen wohl einige aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht wirlich wahr haben.
Und um damit abzuschließen, bin ich felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es in der Masse den "Normalo" treffen wird, der durch die angesprochenen Portale der Finanzminister auffliegen wird und nicht ein Hoeneß oder Zuwinkel.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. September 2021)

Sry wenn ich da mal so reingrätsche. Ich denke dieses Jahr wird der Osten noch seine hässliche Fratze zeigen. Keiner will drüber reden aber die Stimmung im Osten, die ich so wahrnehme ist echt unterirdisch. Viele fühlten sich schon vor Corona abgehängt, das hat sich nach den 18 Monaten eher noch verschlimmert. 
Ich sag, dass wird dieses Jahr richtig übel ausgehen. 

Also, sicher kann man hier über das kleinere Übel bei den etablierten Parteien reden aber vergesst nicht den riesen Haufen Exkremente der dieses Jahr auch gewählt werden kann und Gewinne verzeichnen wird. 

Grüße aus dem Osten.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da muss schon der Normalo in Deutschland sehr kräftig mithelfen, dass solche Summen am Staat vorbei erwirtschaftet werden können und das wollen wohl einige aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht wirlich wahr haben.


Panama Papers, Paradise Papers und andere schon vergessen? Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also, sicher kann man hier über das kleinere Übel bei den etablierten Parteien reden aber vergesst nicht den riesen Haufen Exkremente der dieses Jahr auch gewählt werden kann und Gewinne verzeichnen wird.
> 
> Grüße aus dem Osten


Angeblich sollen noch ca 25% der Wahlberechtigten unentschlossen sein.
Ich hoffe das davon nicht so viele AfD wählen. Die haben eigentlich schon viel zu viele Stimmen in den Umfragen.
Die Linken sind schon fast raus mit 6%.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Panama Papers, Paradise Papers und andere schon vergessen? Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.


Das ist International, davon sind alle Länder auf der Welt betroffen und bestimmt nicht Deutschland alleine oder zu einem Anteil, der diese Summen erklären kann.
Oder zahlen/zahlten Ronaldo oder ehemals Gunther Sachs ihre Steuern in Deutschland?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich da mal so reingrätsche. Ich denke dieses Jahr wird der Osten noch seine hässliche Fratze zeigen. Keiner will drüber reden aber die Stimmung im Osten, die ich so wahrnehme ist echt unterirdisch. Viele fühlten sich schon vor Corona abgehängt, das hat sich nach den 18 Monaten eher noch verschlimmert.
> Ich sag, dass wird dieses Jahr richtig übel ausgehen.


Jetzt müsstest du nur mal rational erklären, wie sich der Osten objektiv oder meinetwegen auch subjektiv wegen Corona nochmals weiter abgehängt fühlen kann?!
Was ergibt daran Sinn?


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist International, davon sind alle Länder auf der Welt betroffen und bestimmt nicht Deutschland alleine oder zu einem Anteil, der diese Summen erklären kann.


Steuerbetrug ist nunmal grenzüberschreitend bzw. funktioniert teils nur so. Siehe z.B. soetwas: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/steuern-steuerhinterziehung-finanzamt-1.5334620


> Eine andere Straftat, der bandenmäßig organisierte Betrug mit Umsatzsteuer, wird in Deutschland bis heute kaum verfolgt. Die EU-Kommission schätzt, dass durch das Hin-und-her-Buchen der Steuer jährlich europaweit mindestens 50 Milliarden Euro hinterzogen werden. Rund acht Milliarden Euro davon entfallen auf die Bundesrepublik, wo aber seit 2015 nur sechs Urteile oder Strafbefehle ergangen sind und nur 18 Millionen Euro nachgefordert worden. Die Geldstrafen betrugen nur gut 17 000 Euro. Herbrand zufolge lehnten SPD und Union zuletzt am 23. Juni zwei Anträge von FDP und Grünen ab, den Betrug stärker zu bekämpfen.


Wobei mir da wieder eines einfällt: Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Steuerbetrug ist nunmal grenzüberschreitend bzw. funktioniert teils nur so. Siehe z.B. soetwas: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/steuern-steuerhinterziehung-finanzamt-1.5334620


Weiß ich alles, ich will es auch gar nicht verharmlosen, aber ich kann schon rechnen und die *jährliche* Summe der Schattenwirtschaft kommt nun nicht dadurch zustande, das muss doch jedem halbwegs einleuchten.
Selbst wenn wir den Betrag aus dem SZ Artikel verzwanzigfachen, ist das gegenüber 330 Milliarden immer noch weit weniger als 10%, also eher ein sehr kleiner Teil. 
Wenn wir deine Zahl der Umsatzsteuer dazu addieren kommen wir dann bei einer verzwanzigfachten Annahme der Steuerhinterziehung auf 10%.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2021)

Geldwäsche schlägt schonmal mit geschätzten 100 Milliarden € zu Buche: https://www.moz.de/nachrichten/poli...t-ein-paradies-fuer-geldwaesche-49185602.html


----------



## -Shorty- (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsstest du nur mal rational erklären, wie sich der Osten objektiv oder meinetwegen auch subjektiv wegen Corona nochmals weiter abgehängt fühlen kann?!
> Was ergibt daran Sinn?


Soll ich das erklären? Sorry das übersteigt mein Wissen. Der Trend ist aber deutlich. Ein kleines Beispiel ganz am Rande, die Proteste die da jeden Samstag nach wie vor an der B96 stattfinden. Obwohl es in sämtlichen Bereichen Lockerungen gab stehen dort nun noch mehr Menschen als es zu Beginn des Coronaausbruchs und den kritisierbaren eingeführten Maßnahmen waren. Das passiert nicht nur aus Langeweile, da geht's auch um gescheiterte Existenzen. Das ist auch nur ein mikroskopisch kleiner Ausschnitt. Zu den unentschlossen Spontan-Wählern würde ich die Leute aber nicht zählen.

Weshalb das so ist kann ich nicht sagen aber passiert dennoch.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Geldwäsche schlägt schonmal mit geschätzten 100 Milliarden € zu Buche: https://www.moz.de/nachrichten/poli...t-ein-paradies-fuer-geldwaesche-49185602.html


Das kann man aber nicht wirklich mit 100 Milliarden an der erwirtschafteten Schattenwirtschaft dazuzählen oder so mitzählen!
Bei Geldwäsche geht es ja darum, illegal erworbenes Geld wieder legal werden zu lassen und das machen ja anscheinend nicht nur die Einheimischen Bewohner, sondern Kriminelle Weltweit in Deutschland und sie führen ja dieses (illegale) Geld wieder dem *legalen Wirtschaftskreislauf* zu, um es zu "waschen", insoweit ist das etwas unlogisch einfach mal zu sagen, die Schattewirtschaft besteht aus 100 Milliarden an Geldwäsche.
Zumindestens erschließt sich mir das nicht logisch.
Höchstens kann man das als ein Indiz werten, was hier *teilweise* an illegalen Geld durch Kriminelle erwirtschaftet wird, aber anscheinend wie schon gesagt, versuchen hier weit mehr Kriminelle aus der ganzen Welt ihr illegales Geld zu waschen.


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher so, das durch solche Portale, der "normale" Bürger in Form von Handwerkern oder anderen Dienstleistern *wesentlich mehr *betroffen sind, als der steuerhinterziehende Unternehmer oder Reiche, den hier viele im Kopf haben.


Erklär mir, warum eine digitale Lösung jetzt auf einmal den "normalen Bürger" soviel mehr beeinflussen sollte, als die bisherigen Möglichkeiten anonym dasselbe Vergehen an dieselbe Behörde zu melden.

Erklär mir bitte auch, warum gerade die Union so massiv dagegen wettert, obwohl man in Bayern im Grunde dasselbe tun kann. Oder in NRW... Nur das man in NRW ein Word Dokument bekommt, das man ausfüllt und entweder per Email verschickt, oder ausdruckt und in den Briefkasten wirft. Und schau an, lässt man "Angaben zur eigenen Person" frei - dann isses anonym... Sachen gibts.
Ja richtig, der Unterschied ist, die CDU hat mal wieder keine Ahnung von Digitalisierung, ist auch das einzige Fazit das man aus der Sache ziehen kann.

Und jetzt erklär mir noch, warum dieses Portal so ein Drama sein soll, der Schäuble Fail (mit Ansage) der Steuerfahndungesspezialeinheit, die ja genau "die großen" ins Visier nehmen sollte, anscheinend niemanden interessiert.

Jeder kann aktuell seinen Nachbarn anonym anzeigen. Das geht bereits. Aber nur wenn ein Grüner Politiker mit nem ausländischen Namen eine digitale Lösung einführt, dann rennt der Mob los. ( Das ist Quasi der Unions Triple Trigger)
Ich könnts verstehen, wenn das die einzige Möglichkeit in DEU wäre sowas anzuzeigen. Dadurch, dass jedes BL das seit JAHREN ermöglicht - nur eben auf anderen Wegen weil Analog so geil zu sein scheint - ist die Kritik daran absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Naja und Neutral sagt doch im Prinzip dasselbe aus wie überspringen.


Nein ist es nicht, da die Parteien eben auch selbst Neutral sein können.


Lotto schrieb:


> Antworte mal spasseshalber nur mit neutral, der Wahl-o-mat zeigt dir dann an das er damit nichts anfangen kann, eben weil du zu keinem Thema Stellung beziehst.


Ich hab Spaßeshalber allem zugestimmt, kann der auch nichts mit anfangen.
Kein technisches Problem, das ist so gewollt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da muss schon der Normalo in Deutschland sehr kräftig mithelfen


Beim Normalo musst du aber Fragen ob er die Sache überhaupt machen würde wenn er die Steuern darauf zahlen müsste oder ob er sonst verzichten würde.
Das ist ja das selbe Paradox wie mit Raubkopien. 1000 Downloads eines Films sind nicht gleich 1000 nicht verkaufte DVDs (ja Oldschool...) vielleicht sind es nur 100.
Müsste man selbst wieder untersuchen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und um damit abzuschließen, bin ich felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es in der Masse den "Normalo" treffen wird, der durch die angesprochenen Portale der Finanzminister auffliegen wird und nicht ein Hoeneß oder Zuwinkel.


Warum trifft es denn jetzt nicht den Normalo? Es geht doch bereits? Es gibt ja sogar Klagewütige Nachbarn?


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich da mal so reingrätsche. Ich denke dieses Jahr wird der Osten noch seine hässliche Fratze zeigen. Keiner will drüber reden aber die Stimmung im Osten, die ich so wahrnehme ist echt unterirdisch.


Abwarten, haben wir bei einer Landtagswahl dieses Jahr auch schon gedacht. Vielleicht werden es viele AfD Wähler sein, solange genug dagegen wählen ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Don-71 (3. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Erklär mir,





hoffgang schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte auch





hoffgang schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär mir noch


Wende dich doch bitte an die Pressestelle von CSU, CDU, FDP, AfD und der Bildzeitung, ich bekleide keine Stelle bei irgendeiner Pressestelle der CDU.
Ich bin Mitglied dieser Partei, weil ihr Program die meiste Überseinstimmung mit meinen politischen Ansichten erzielt, dafür muss mich aber vor überhaupt niemanden rechtfertigen, denn die CDU steht oder stand noch nie im Verdacht, die Verfassung dieses Staates zu hintertreiben.
Dein altbekanntes Framing hier wieder mit Lügen und Halbwahrheiten irgendetwas zusammenzumischen, eine priese Ausländerhass zu erfinden und alleine die Union mit Dreck zu bewerfen, um sie wieder mit der AfD gleichzusetzen, nach dem Motto ich muss nur lange genug mit Dreck werfen bis was hängenbleibt, ist für mich ermüdend und ringt mir höchstens ein müdes lächeln ab.
Fakt ist das Unions geführte Bundesländer mehr Steuer Strafverfahren durchführen als die übrigen Bundesländer und auch am Meisten Geld eintreiben, die stellen das nur nicht öffentlichkeitswirksam dermaßen zur schau und suggerieren der Bevölkerung ein falsches Bild, wie man ja hier im Forum gesehen hat.
Der Trigger ist wohl eher hier, dass sich SPD und Grüne ständig öffentlickeitswirksam als Steuerhinterzieher Jäger präsentieren und somit ein ziemlich verzerrtes Bild ihren Wählern verkaufen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum trifft es denn jetzt nicht den Normalo? Es geht doch bereits? Es gibt ja sogar Klagewütige Nachbarn?


Süß!
Als wenn von den jährlich 54000 Steuer Strafverfahren, ausschließlich Unternehmer, Reiche und Millionäre betroffen sind, auch du bist anscheinend Opfer einer Desinformationskampagne!


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das Unions geführte Bundesländer mehr Steuer Strafverfahren durchführen als die übrigen Bundesländer und auch am Meisten Geld eintreiben


Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die Bundesländer in denen die Union den MP stellt halt deutlich mehr als 50% der Einwohner Deutschlands haben. Oder falls du es auf einzelne Länder beziehst sieht es auch nicht anders aus


Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn von den jährlich 54000 Steuer Strafverfahren, ausschließlich Unternehmer, Reiche und Millionäre betroffen sind, auch du bist anscheinend Opfer einer Desinformationskampagne!


Du wirfst also anderen Framing vor?
Natürlich sind viele Schwarzarbeiter nicht Reich, aber sie betreiben das ganze auf einen Niveau das dem eines Gewerbes oder Nebengewerbes entspricht, oft sind es auch einfach ganze Firmen die ihre Mitarbeiter Schwarz beschäftigen. Dann läuft natürlich auch ein Verfahren gegen die Mitarbeiter die häufig nichtmal Deutsch sprechen.
Aber hey das hab ich nur von einer Beamtin die sich beruflich darum kümmert (Ach Dating da lernt man interessante Frauen kennen) und ich kann sie gerne mal fragen ob das was du hier implizierst auch nur im entferntesten stimmt.
Interesse?


----------



## seahawk (3. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Süß!
> Als wenn von den jährlich 54000 Steuer Strafverfahren, ausschließlich Unternehmer, Reiche und Millionäre betroffen sind, auch du bist anscheinend Opfer einer Desinformationskampagne!


Das wäre doch optimal, wenn es nur die Feinde des Sozialstaates treffen würde.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

> Unter dem Eindruck abgestürzter Zustimmungswerte holt sich Unions-Kanzlerkandidat Armin Laschet gut drei Wochen vor der Bundestagswahl Unterstützung von acht Expertinnen und Experten an die Seite. Nach Informationen der Deutschen Presse-Agentur in Berlin besteht das "Zukunftsteam", das Laschet am Freitag (9.00 Uhr) in der Parteizentrale in Berlin vorstellen will, aus Ex-Unionsfraktionschef Friedrich Merz, dem Terrorismus-Experten Peter Neumann, CDU-Vize Silvia Breher, der schleswig-holsteinischen Bildungsministerin Karin Prien, Vize-Unionsfraktionschef Andreas Jung, dem in Spandau als Bundestagskandidat antretenden Musikmanager Joe Chialo, der sächsischen Kultusministerin Barbara Klepsch (alle CDU) sowie der Digital-Staatsministerin Dorothee Bär (CSU). Nach diesen Informationen ist davon auszugehen, dass Laschet die Team-Zusammensetzung mit CSU-Chef Markus Söder abgesprochen hat.
> 
> Das Nachrichtenportal "ThePioneer" hatte zunächst konkret über die Zusammensetzung des Laschet-Teams berichtet. Auch der "Spiegel" und die "Bild"-Zeitung hatten über Teile des Teams berichtet.
> 
> ...


Quelle:  Dieses "Zukunftsteam" soll Armin Laschet aus historischem Umfragetief helfen

Einfach nur lächerlich. Die Union wird noch weiter abrutschen.


----------



## seahawk (3. September 2021)

Gut, dass der Armin alles versucht um die Union auf Platz 3 bei der Wahl zu bringen. RRG ist nun die Lösung und dieses Projekt muss kommen!


----------



## hoffgang (3. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Ich sehe es eher* so, das durch solche Portale, der "normale" Bürger in Form von Handwerkern oder anderen Dienstleistern *wesentlich mehr *betroffen sind, als der steuerhinterziehende Unternehmer oder Reiche, den hier viele im Kopf haben.



Und ich hab dich - etwas direkt - aufgefordert, mir diese Haltung zu erklären, v.a. da doch alle BL die Möglichkeit bieten anonym solche Delikte anzuzeigen.
Warum soll eine digitale Plattform schlimmer für den Otto Normal Bürger sein als das was aktuell schon möglich ist?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wende dich doch bitte an die Pressestelle von CSU, CDU, FDP, AfD und der Bildzeitung, ich bekleide keine Stelle bei irgendeiner Pressestelle der CDU.


Ich hab dich gefragt, warum du deine oben zitierte Meinung vertrittst und lediglich auf Risse in der Argumentation hingewiesen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das Unions geführte Bundesländer mehr Steuer Strafverfahren durchführen als die übrigen Bundesländer


Achso, aber weil sie keine digitale Plattform haben werden dass sicherlich nur Verfahren gegen "steuerhinterziehende Unternehmen oder Reiche" sein.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Süß!
> Als wenn von den jährlich 54000 Steuer Strafverfahren, ausschließlich Unternehmer, Reiche und Millionäre betroffen sind, auch du bist anscheinend Opfer einer Desinformationskampagne!


Hmm, also verfolgen Unions geführte Bundesländer auch Normalos und das ganz ohne Digitale Plattform?


Zu behaupten, die digitale Plattform würde zu Lasten des "kleinen Mannes" gehen ist unbelegter Schwachsinn, dass du deine Behauptung nicht näher ausführst und stattdessen in alte Muster verfällst ist an der Stelle erwartbar, aber enttäuschend. 
Es gibt keine sachliche Kritik daran, ein etabliertes Verfahren zu digitalisieren, v.a. nicht jene Kritik, welche die Union daran übt. Und grade die Union, grade diese Partei, hat einigen Nachholbedarf in Sachen Steuerfahndung.


----------



## Lotto (3. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab Spaßeshalber allem zugestimmt, kann der auch nichts mit anfangen.
> Kein technisches Problem, das ist so gewollt.


Mir schon klar. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob man eine Frage überspringt oder einfach neutral bewewertet. In beiden Fällen hat man keine Meinung zu dem Thema, es ist einem schlicht egal oder wie schon bemängelt die eigene Meinung lässt sich nicht mit Ja/Nein abdecken.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob man eine Frage überspringt oder einfach neutral bewewertet.


Na doch es macht einen Unterschied!
Beim überspringen wird die Frage aus der Wertung rausgenommen bei Neutral kann man mit der Partei matchen die auch Neutral angegeben haben.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Ich brauche keine Wahlomat. Ich weiß welche Partei zu mir passt.
Wir haben auch schon seit ca 2  Wochen unsere Wahlunterlagen hier liegen. Aber warten noch  etwas . Falls die SPD doch noch einen größeren Bock schiesst.   Aber ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2021)

Muss mal gucken ob meine Unterlagen da sind, war seit 2 Wochen nicht an dem Briefkasten


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Muss mal gucken ob meine Unterlagen da sind, war seit 2 Wochen nicht an dem Briefkasten


Nicht dein ernst, oder? Quillt der nicht über?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Falls die SPD doch noch einen größeren Bock schiesst.


Hat sie doch schon. Sie hat Scholz zum Kanzlerkandidat gemacht, obwohl der mir immer noch nicht erklärt hat, was denn nun mit den Cum Ex Geschäften und Wirecard war.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat sie doch schon. Sie hat Scholz zum Kanzlerkandidat gemacht, obwohl der mir immer noch nicht erklärt hat, was denn nun mit den Cum Ex Geschäften und Wirecard war.


Wie oft willst du das hier noch erzählen? Es gilt erstmal die Unschuldsvermutung. Er hatte auch mehrmals versichert damit nichts zu tun zu haben. Und wenn es doch so ist muß er eben die Konsequenzen irgendwann daraus ziehen.
Aber einen anderen besseren Kanzlerkandidaten hat die SPD im Moment auch nicht.


----------



## blautemple (3. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst, oder? Quillt der nicht über?


Ich kriege ungefähr einen Brief pro Woche und das ist auch noch meistens Werbung 
Ich könnte da also monatelang nicht drangehen ohne das da was überquillt ^^


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst, oder? Quillt der nicht über?


Hab halt 2 Wohnsitze 
An den geht auch nur amtliches wie die Wahlbenachrichtigung und sonst nichts.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du das hier noch erzählen? Es gilt erstmal die Unschuldsvermutung. Er hatte auch mehrmals versichert damit nichts zu tun zu haben. Und wenn es doch so ist muß er eben die Konsequenzen irgendwann daraus ziehen.


Er zieht die Konsequenzen daraus? Glaubst du da wirklich dran?
Ich hoffe, dass die SPD entweder in der Opposition landet oder wieder kleiner Partner wird.
Mal sehen.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er zieht die Konsequenzen daraus? Glaubst du da wirklich dran?


Wenn er denn wirklich involviert war. Ansonsten gilt wie schon geschrieben die Unschuldsvermutung.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die SPD entweder in der Opposition landet oder wieder kleiner Partner wird.
> Mal sehen.


Dann wird sich in diesem Land nichts zum Positiven verändern.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die SPD entweder in der Opposition landet oder wieder kleiner Partner wird.


Wenn die SPD kleiner Partner wird, dann wird die CDU aber großer und willst du das wirklich?

So sind die Realitäten stand jetzt.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die SPD kleiner Partner wird, dann wird die CDU aber großer und willst du das wirklich?


Ich will die Grünen im Kanzleramt sehen.
Das Problem ist, dass es unwahrscheinlich ist.
Die Union wird den Wahlsieg holen und sich selbst abfeiern.
Rechnerisch reicht es also für die Union, Grüne und FDP.
Für die grünen, SPD und FDP reicht es aber auch.
Warum sollte also die FDP eine Ampel machen, wenns auch mit der Union geht?
Daher wird Lindner Kanzlermacher sein und das finde ich total zum Kotzen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will die Grünen im Kanzleramt sehen.


Ich will Habeck im Kanzleramt sehen 


Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte also die FDP eine Ampel machen, wenns auch mit der Union geht?


Weil wenn sich die SPD verweigert, was hoffentlich passieren wird hängt es wieder an den Grünen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Daher wird Lindner Kanzlermacher sein und das finde ich total zum Kotzen.


Ach glaub mit, der wird bald auch kotzen








						FDP: Investoren verklagen Partei im Streit um Immobilien
					

Ein trickreiches Firmenkonstrukt wird für die Liberalen zum Problem: Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen droht der parteieigenen Immobilienholding die feindliche Übernahme durch eine reiche Adelsfamilie.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich will Habeck im Kanzleramt sehen


Nicht nur du, und man konnte richtig sehen, wie angepisst er war.


----------



## Lotto (3. September 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich kriege ungefähr einen Brief pro Woche und das ist auch noch meistens Werbung
> Ich könnte da also monatelang nicht drangehen ohne das da was überquillt ^^


Du glücklicher hier gibts zweimal die Woche die kostenlose Werbe- äh Lokalzeitung, in der dann 10(!) dicke Werbeprospekte stecken. Natürlich klebt ein Aufkleber mit "Keine Werbung" am Kasten, aber da die Prospekte in der Zeitung stecken werden sie trotzdem reingeworfen. Ohne den Aufkleber "Keine Werbung" wär es aber noch mehr. Sprich nach 1 Woche ist der Briefkasten dicht...und ja der ist eigentlich groß, da passt auch das ein oder andere Päckchen von amazon rein.

Sollte man echt verbieten...was da an Papier und Farbe unnötig verschwendet wird.


----------



## blautemple (3. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Du glücklicher hier gibts zweimal die Woche die kostenlose Werbe- äh Lokalzeitung, in der dann 10(!) dicke Werbeprospekte stecken. Natürlich klebt ein Aufkleber mit "Keine Werbung" am Kasten, aber da die Prospekte in der Zeitung stecken werden sie trotzdem reingeworfen. Ohne den Aufkleber "Keine Werbung" wär es aber noch mehr. Sprich nach 1 Woche ist der Briefkasten dicht...und ja der ist eigentlich groß, da passt auch das ein oder andere Päckchen von amazon rein.
> 
> Sollte man echt verbieten...was da an Papier und Farbe unnötig verschwendet wird.


Jo, teilweise ist das echt übel, dabei sollte es ja eigentlich ein leichtes sein dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich will Habeck im Kanzleramt sehen


Und ich will Bodo Ramelow im Kanzleramt sehen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> (Ach Dating da lernt man interessante Frauen kennen)


Sicher das du im richtigen Forum bist? Das hier ist noch immer ein Nerdforum. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein altbekanntes Framing hier wieder mit Lügen und Halbwahrheiten irgendetwas zusammenzumischen,


Union wie sie leibt und lebt. Austeilen wollen wie die Großen, aber vertragen wie die Kleinen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man aber nicht wirklich mit 100 Milliarden an der erwirtschafteten Schattenwirtschaft dazuzählen oder so mitzählen!


Doch, kann und muss man. 
Geldwäsche ist auch weiterhin mit der größte Posten der Schattenwirtschaft und Deutschland fällt da weder in der Gegenwart noch in der Vergangenheit besonders schmeichelhaft auf.
2011: https://www.wiwo.de/politik/deutsch...d-das-paradies-fuer-geldwaescher/5813054.html
2019: https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...tml?ticket=ST-111087-JKRbKCa2YJfZonZx5nkk-ap1
2020: https://www.netzwerk-steuergerechtigkeit.de/infothek_/schattenfinanzindex/
2021: 
	

	







						Warum Deutschland ein Geldwäsche-Paradies ist
					

Eine italienische Anti-Mafia-Kämpferin warnt: Die Mafia komme öfter zum Geldwaschen nach Deutschland. Der Grund: die deutsche Liebe zum Bargeld.




					www.zdf.de
				











						Geldwäsche-Paradies Deutschland
					

Deutschland ist ein Paradies für Geldwäscher. Rund 100 Milliarden schmutzige Euro werden schätzungsweise jedes Jahr hier gewaschen.




					www.zdf.de
				




Halt "_ein Deutschland, in dem wir gut und gerne leben_".


----------



## hoffgang (3. September 2021)

Tja, hilft halt nicht wenn Steuerfahnder nach erfolgreicher Arbeit vom Arbeitgeber gemobbt / entlassen werden, man denke nur mal an die Steuerfahnder Affäre in Hessen nach Amtsantritt von Roland Koch.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Union wird den Wahlsieg holen und sich selbst abfeiern.


Naja, die Umfragen sagen etwas anderes. Erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, hilft halt nicht wenn Steuerfahnder nach erfolgreicher Arbeit vom Arbeitgeber gemobbt / entlassen werden, man denke nur mal an die Steuerfahnder Affäre in Hessen nach Amtsantritt von Roland Koch.


Erinnert mich daran, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr immer weniger Kontrollen der Finanzkontrolle Schwarzarbeit gibt, obwohl der Anteil der Verstöße von Jahr zu Jahr zunimmt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2021)

Auch immer mal wieder Interessant: Eine Auslandssicht auf die Wahl.








						German election: Who could succeed Angela Merkel as chancellor?
					

The two main rivals for the German chancellorship claim a mandate to govern after a tight election.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Die BBC sieht Scholz Attraktivität besonders darin dass er sogar mehr als Laschet eine "weiter wie Merkel" Wahl symbolisiert.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die BBC sieht Scholz Attraktivität besonders darin dass er sogar mehr als Laschet eine "weiter wie Merkel" Wahl symbolisiert.


Dann hätte er das mit der Merkel-Raute lieber sein lassen sollen.


----------



## hoffgang (3. September 2021)

> Immer wenn jemand ankommt und sagt „die Wissenschaft sagt“, ist man klug beraten, zu hinterfragen, was dieser gerade im Schilde führt



Schaut man in Laschets Team, dann stellt man fest, Klimawandel wird von einem Juristen & Karrierepolitiker begleitet, eine Fachperson für "Gesundheit" gibt es gar nicht & der einzige, bei dem betont wird er sei Wissenschaftler ist ein Experte für Terrorismus. Wohlgemerkt, Experte für islamistischen Terror.

Natürlich ist es vollkommen in Ordnung sein Team und ggf. zukünftiges Kabinett mit Politikern zu besetzen, das ist nicht der Punkt. Viel mehr verwundert es, dass den eigentlichen Schwerpunktthemen so wenig Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird und die einzige Koryphäe in der ganzen Truppe ausgerechnet Terror zum Thema hat, also mit das Thema, dass wir aktuell am aller wenigsten diskutieren müssen und wenn, dann eher mit Schwerpunkt Rechts.

Zudem muss man sich die Frage stellen, warum Parteien wie die Grünen angegangen wurden, sie hätten kein Spitzenpersonal... Kann man den Grünen vorwerfen. Aber dann sollte man nicht Friede Merz zum Wirtschaftsexperten berufen und den Rest mit Personen aus den hinteren Reihen besetzen.
Oder wie will man eine Frau Bär sonst bezeichnen, seit 8 Jahren Staatssekretärin im Verkehrsministerium & digitale Infrastruktur und macht jetzt einen auf "»Wir wollen dem Staat ein Update verpassen« und »einen digitalen Turbo zünden«". Da kriegen selbst Boomer einen Cringeanfall. Davon abgesehen, die CSU ruiniert dieses Ministerium seit Jahrzehnten... Laschet steht offenbar auf Tradition.

Warum wir jetzt aber jemanden für die Musik & Kreativbranche brauchen (bitte, der Herr ist PoC, das ist keine Kritik an seiner Herkunft) der die Kelly Family managt ist angesichts der Covid Pandemie und der Abwesenheit eines dedizierten Gesundheitsexperten vllt etwas unpassend. "öhh wieso hast du denn jetzt was gegen den Chialo, am Ende wohl nur weil er farbig ist...".
Ne, nix hab ich gegen ihn. Es passt nur einfach nicht. Chialo sei laut Laschet jemand mit praktischer Berufserfahrung, der »nicht aus dem Hörsaal in den Plenarsaal« gewechselt sei.
Jonge, wenn das so ein wichtiges Kriterium für dein Team ist, wieso besteht es denn dann an Schlüsselstellen genau aus Leuten, die in Ihrem Aufgabenfeld keine praktische Berufserfahrung haben!
Ja, der Kreativbranche gehts schlecht, WEGEN COVID. Krieg doch einfach die Kack Pandemie in den Griff, als MP von NRW könnte man da bereits einiges für machen, dann braucht man nicht bei einer Bundestagswahl einen Kreativen für einen Gesundheitsexperten einwechseln!

Das Team soll nur eines. Laschet irgendwie Credibility verschaffen.
Viele Frauen, denn man achtet auf Diversität. Zudem ist eine Minderheit vertreten, schließlich ist man weltoffen.
Natürlich schmückt man sich mit Expertise - auch wenn man die letzten Jahre immer wieder betont hat, die Wissenschaft sei zu hinterfragen. In dem Falle egal, Experte für islamistischen Terror kommt gut an bei Wählern die zwischen AfD und CDU unentschlossen sind.

Keine Linie, aber möglichst viele Berührungspunkte bei der Bevölkerung. Da die Deutschen aber für Gefühle empfänglicher sind als für Fakten, könnte es sehr wohl aufgehen...


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder wie will man eine Frau Bär sonst bezeichnen, seit 8 Jahren Staatssekretärin im Verkehrsministerium & digitale Infrastruktur und macht jetzt einen auf "»Wir wollen dem Staat ein Update verpassen« und »einen digitalen Turbo zünden«". Da kriegen selbst Boomer einen Cringeanfall. Davon abgesehen, die CSU ruiniert dieses Ministerium seit Jahrzehnten... Laschet steht offenbar auf Tradition.


Die Frau sieht zwar (relativ) gut aus, aber ob sie für das genannte Ministerium die richtige Kompetenz hat, da habe ich auch meine Zweifel.


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2021)

Hier mal eine gute Zusammenfassung der Wahlprogramme:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9KmH2Be_bnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8fuJUCpiQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja die Union wird mal wieder verbal verprügelt


----------



## hoffgang (4. September 2021)

Und weiter geht der Wahlkampf für Alte Menschen:








						Karin Prien: Laschets Schul-Expertin verbietet Gender-Sternchen
					






					www.bild.de
				




Das ist doch mal was! Zukunftsteam verbietet Gendersternchen. 
Warum gerade die Partei, die immer allen anderen vorwirft "Verbotsparteien" sein zu wollen ständig Verbote ausspricht - schleierhaft.

Gott sei Dank setzt Laschet auf wichtige Schwerpunkte, puuhh, was ein Glück muss ich während des Klimawandels jetzt nicht gendern, boah #Erleichterung, Doppelkreuz gesichert.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Also verbieten muß man gendern nicht. Aber man kann auch umgekehrt niemanden zwingen es zu nutzen.
Weil ich es ehrlich gesagt auch affig finde.  Doch das hatte ich hier glaube ich schon mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt.


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2021)

Ich finde gendern sollte ohne sprachliche Verrenkungen sein.

Also Pfleger und Pflegerinnen zu sagen anstatt generisch zu bleiben ist ja auch gendern (Pflegende auch). Aber es sagt sich flüssig.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also Pfleger und Pflegerinnen zu sagen anstatt generisch zu bleiben ist ja auch gendern (Pflegende auch). Aber es sagt sich flüssig.


So kennt man das ja auch.


----------



## Eckism (4. September 2021)

Mit dem gendern weiß ich immer noch nicht, worums da geht...
Damals in der Schule, wo die mit der Rechtschreibreform manche Wörte geändert haben, und diese Wörter ständig in Diktaten drangekommen sind, bin ich von der guten 2 auf 5 gefallen und dort dann auch verblieben.
Die sollen sich mal entscheiden, was se überhaupt wollen...


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mit dem gendern weiß ich immer noch nicht, worums da geht...


Es geht darum es jeden Geschlecht Recht zu machen. Das es richtig benannt bzw. angesprochen wird.
Früher gab es zwei Geschlechter heute gefühlt mindestens 10. 
Dabei wird die Sprache teilweise ganz schön verunstaltet. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Eckism (4. September 2021)

Hö?
Wie jetzt, mehr als 2 Geschlechter? Männlein und Weiblein...
Wenn einem der Schniebel durch irgendwas abhanden gekommen ist, ist das ne Verletzung und kein neues Geschlecht...bei Frauen das gleiche.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, mehr als 2 Geschlechter? Männlein und Weiblein...


Nun diese "es gibt nur 2 Geschlechter" Ansicht stimmt halt nicht, nicht mal biologisch.
Und die Biologie ist eine Naturwissenschaft, das kannst du sehen, messen, anfassen und nicht wie
bei Sozialwissenschaften einfach nur eine Theorie (nichts gegen Geisteswissenschaften, aber das eine ist schon
handfester.


Aber wir waren ja beim Wahlkampf, gendern verbieten ist so albern. Absolut albern,
aber die Grünen sind die Verbotspartei. Ja ne is klar.


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2021)

Man muss beim Geschlecht halt zwischen dem englischen Gender und Sex unterscheiden.









						LGBT, queer, trans: Wir erklären die wichtigsten Begriffe zum Mitreden
					

Bi-, Homo- oder Pansexuell – mittlerweile gibt es viele Begriffe für unterschiedliche sexuelle Orientierungen und Gender. Wir erklären die Wichtigsten!




					www.rtl.de
				




Ich glaube der einzige Fall, wo die englische Sprache präziser ist als die deutsche.

Und von der sexuellen Orientierung müsste man nach aktuellem Wissensstand noch die romantische Orientierung abgrenzen.




__





						Romantische Orientierung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss beim Geschlecht halt zwischen dem englischen Gender und Sex unterscheiden.


Ich hab doch gesagt Biologisch und Sozial


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der einzige Fall, wo die englische Sprache präziser ist als die deutsche


Nicht nur da.
Safety und Security ist auch so ein Beispiel.


----------



## Eckism (5. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun diese "es gibt nur 2 Geschlechter" Ansicht stimmt halt nicht, nicht mal biologisch.
> Und die Biologie ist eine Naturwissenschaft, das kannst du sehen, messen, anfassen und nicht wie
> bei Sozialwissenschaften einfach nur eine Theorie (nichts gegen Geisteswissenschaften, aber das eine ist schon
> handfester.


Es gibt noch die Schniebelfrauen und vielleicht gibts auch Mumumänner, aber das sind doch eher Fehlkonstruktionen der Natur. In der Tierwelt gibts noch allerhand merkwürdiges, aber ich denke nicht, das sich z.B. ne Spinne aufregt, wenn man sie nicht mit "sehr geehrtes Spinnentier" anschreibt.

Die sexuelle Orientierung ist ja wieder was vollkommen anderes als Geschlecht.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss beim Geschlecht halt zwischen dem englischen Gender und Sex unterscheiden.


Naja, einen Schwulen braucht man nicht anderes anreden. Der bleibt trotzdem ein Mann.
Aber es gibt Männer die Frauen sein wollen und umgekehrt.
Die nennen sich Transgender. Also anderes Geschlecht und (häufig) andere sexuelle Orientierung.

Aber letztendlich ist es mir egal. Hauptsache die Menschen werden glücklich.
Nur beteilige ich mich nicht an der neuartigen Gendersprache.

Hier mal das aktuelle Politbarometer: SPD überholt nach 19 Jahren wieder die Union


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also verbieten muß man gendern nicht. Aber man kann auch umgekehrt niemanden zwingen es zu nutzen.
> Weil ich es ehrlich gesagt auch affig finde.  Doch das hatte ich hier glaube ich schon mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt.


Sprache formt das Denken und deswegen muss die Sprache aller Bürger*innen inklusiv sein und damit besteht eine Genderpflicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sprache formt das Denken und deswegen muss die Sprache aller Bürger*innen inklusiv sein und damit besteht eine Genderpflicht.


Das wird die Leute erfreulicherweise nicht interessieren.
Denn ich kenne keine einzige Person, die so komisch redet.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sprache formt das Denken und deswegen muss die Sprache aller Bürger*innen inklusiv sein und *damit besteht eine Genderpflicht.*


Bist du wieder am fantasieren? 

Unsere Sprache hat sich ja oft verändert und es sind neue Wörter dazu gekommen



> Die deutsche Gegenwartssprache umfasst einer neueren Untersuchung nach mehr als fünf Millionen Wörter, *fast ein Drittel mehr als noch vor 100 Jahren.*


Quelle: Deutsche Sprache

Aber man muß nicht jeden Sch**ss mitmachen und es ist einen freigestellt welche Wörter (und Ausdrucksformen) man verwendet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bist du wieder am fantasieren?


Nein, der meint sowas ernst.


----------



## Eckism (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, einen Schwulen braucht man nicht anderes anreden. Der bleibt trotzdem ein Mann.
> Aber es gibt Männer die Frauen sein wollen und umgekehrt.
> Die nennen sich Transgender. Also anderes Geschlecht und (häufig) andere sexuelle Orientierung.


Man ändert doch nicht das Geschlecht, wenn Frau sich nen Stück Fleisch zwischen die Beine zimmern lässt oder nen Mann nen Loch...die Chromosome bleiben bei ner Frau trotzdem XX und beim Mann XY.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man ändert doch nicht das Geschlecht, wenn Frau sich nen Stück Fleisch zwischen die Beine zimmern lässt oder nen Mann nen Loch...die Chromosome bleiben bei ner Frau trotzdem XX und beim Mann XY.


Es geht auch um die Identität wie man sich fühlt. Also nicht nur biologisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man ändert doch nicht das Geschlecht, wenn Frau sich nen Stück Fleisch zwischen die Beine zimmern lässt oder nen Mann nen Loch...die Chromosome bleiben bei ner Frau trotzdem XX und beim Mann XY.


Klar, aber manche Politiker meinen sowas wirklich ernst.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht auch um die Identität wie man sich fühlt. Also nicht nur biologisch.


Ändert aber nichts am Zustand. Wenn ich mich als Affe fühle, bedeutet das nicht, dass ich einer bin.


----------



## Eckism (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht auch um die Identität wie man sich fühlt. Also nicht nur biologisch.


Wenn se Wechseln gibts dann trotzdem nur 2 Geschlechter...ich raffs wirklich nicht.^^


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts am Zustand. Wenn ich mich als Affe fühle, bedeutet das nicht, dass ich einer bin.


Früher im Kindergarten hatten wir uns beim spielen vorgestellt wir wären Tiere. Da war ich auch mal ein Adler. Aber fliegen konnte ich trotzdem nicht. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn se Wechseln gibts dann trotzdem nur 2 Geschlechter...ich raffs wirklich nicht.^^


Es gibt wohl auch Zwischenformen... dann wären es schon mal 3.

Z.B Transexuelle oder Transgender bei dem die Transformation  zum anderen Geschlecht noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.
Manche wollen auch irgendwie eine Zwischenform sein/bleiben glaube ich.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man ändert doch nicht das Geschlecht, wenn Frau sich nen Stück Fleisch zwischen die Beine zimmern lässt oder nen Mann nen Loch...die Chromosome bleiben bei ner Frau trotzdem XX und beim Mann XY.


Darum geht es aber gar nicht, Es geht nicht um die biologische Identität sondern um die soziologische Identität.
Und die ist natürlich vielseitiger.
Das ist doch auch keine Entwicklung der letzten paar Jahre. Sowas gab es schon immer, nur hat man sich früher nicht getraut das offen auszuleben.
Es ist nicht lange her, da wurde Homosexualität noch bestraft. 
Und Frauen mussten ihren Mann fragen, ob sie arbeiten durften.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber gar nicht, Es geht nicht um die biologische Identität sondern um die soziologische Identität.


Es geht um beides.

Die Vielfalt der psycho-sozialen sexuellen Identitäten ist größer.
Weil es nicht nur um das biologische Geschlecht geht.
Aber viele, welche eine andere sexuelle Identität haben wollen, wollen auch eine Geschlechtsumwandlung.
Also kann man das nicht immer exakt trennen.


----------



## Eckism (5. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber gar nicht, Es geht nicht um die biologische Identität sondern um die soziologische Identität.
> Und die ist natürlich vielseitiger.
> Das ist doch auch keine Entwicklung der letzten paar Jahre. Sowas gab es schon immer, nur hat man sich früher nicht getraut das offen auszuleben.
> Es ist nicht lange her, da wurde Homosexualität noch bestraft.


Was heißt denn Vielseitiger? Klar, es gibt Mannsweiber und Kerle, die ne Pussy sind...aber man kann mir doch nicht erzählen, das sich einer nen Fahrrad aufn Rücken schnallt und sich ab dem Zeitpunkt Transformer nennt und nicht in die Klapse gehört.

Homosexuelle haben doch nicht das Geschlecht "Homosexuell"...das ist ne sexuelle Ausrichtung, was überhaupt nix mit dem Geschlecht zu tun hat....genau wie Wollfetischisten einer bei Wolle abgeht, die sich aber nicht als Schafe fühlen.^^

Die Leute haben doch alle Langeweile, die sich mit so nem Bullshit beschäftigen...


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Homosexuelle haben doch nicht das Geschlecht "Homosexuell"...das ist ne sexuelle Ausrichtung, was überhaupt nix mit dem Geschlecht zu tun hat....genau wie Wollfetischisten einer bei Wolle abgeht, die sich aber nicht als Schafe fühlen.^^


Das eine ist die sexuelle Orientierung und das andere die sexuelle Identität.


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man ändert doch nicht das Geschlecht, wenn Frau sich nen Stück Fleisch zwischen die Beine zimmern lässt oder nen Mann nen Loch...die Chromosome bleiben bei ner Frau trotzdem XX und beim Mann XY.



Falsch, es gibt auch so was wie XXX, XXY oder XYY und das ganz natütlich.



Eckism schrieb:


> Homosexuelle haben doch nicht das Geschlecht "Homosexuell"...das ist ne sexuelle Ausrichtung, was überhaupt nix mit dem Geschlecht zu tun hat....genau wie Wollfetischisten einer bei Wolle abgeht, die sich aber nicht als Schafe fühlen.^^



Letzteres würde ich nicht komplett ausschließen. Gibt ja auch Leute die gerne ein Hund sein wollen.

Es hilft seine Spießigkeit abzulegen und einfach offen für neues zu sein.


----------



## Eckism (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das eine ist die sexuelle Orientierung und das andere die sexuelle Identität.


Hat mit dem Geschlcht aber nix zu tun...


DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch, es gibt auch so was wie XXX, XXY oder XYY und das ganz natütlich.


Wie gesagt, Fehlkonstruktionen der Natur...ist aber nicht böse gemeint.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Letzteres würde ich nicht komplett ausschließen. Gibt ja auch Leute die gerne ein Hund sein wollen.
> 
> Es hilft seine Spießigkeit abzulegen und einfach offen für neues zu sein.


Bei Hunden gibt es auch nur Rüde und Hündin...
Wäre Steuertechnisch interessant...man zahlt keine Einkommenssteuer und Umsatzsteuer mehr, sondern nur noch ein paar Krümel Hundesteuer...wobei man die ja auch nicht selber bezahlen muss.^^


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2021)

Teil 2 von Rezos Videoreihe ist Online. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ljcz4tA101U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (5. September 2021)

Derweil setzt die Linke alles daran RRG auf Bundesebene zu verhindern.








						Linke stellt Pläne für Rot-Grün-Rot vor
					

Eine Erhöhung des Mindestlohns fordert die Linkspartei ebenso wie einen bundesweiten Mietendeckel: Laut einem Bericht will die Partei ein "Sofortprogramm" vorstellen, einen Plan für ein mögliches Bündnis mit SPD und Grünen. In Sachen Außenpolitik lässt sie ein viel diskutiertes Thema aus.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Was das genau bedeutet hat der Carlo erschreckend gut zusammengefasst:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1434428285648257025

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1433758402455429145

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hihi


----------



## Poulton (5. September 2021)

Gibts das auch ohne Twitter und anderes "_Social_" Media Gepimmel?


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2021)

Poulton kaum jemand macht sich heute noch einen richtigen Blog. Ich hab auch keinen Twitter Account und kann nur die ersten paar Sachen lesen.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bist du wieder am fantasieren?
> 
> Unsere Sprache hat sich ja oft verändert und es sind neue Wörter dazu gekommen
> 
> ...


Für mich ist es noch nur eine moralische Pflicht, ich hoffe bald wird es eine reale Pflicht - zumindest für Behörden, Schulen und Unternehmen.


----------



## hoffgang (5. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibts das auch ohne Twitter und anderes "_Social_" Media Gepimmel?


Social Media ist leider sehr wichtig geworden. Dem einen mag es nicht passen dass dort getätigte Aussagen unters Mikroskop genommen werden, Tatsache ist jedoch auch, darüber wird mit gezielten Botschaften Wahlkampf bzw. Meinungsmache betrieben.

Und grade wenn jemand, z.b. nachdem er weiter in die breite Öffentlichkeit gerückt wurde, massiv Tweets löscht, dann wird das vor allem in den sozialen Medien aufgegriffen und verbreitet. That is 2021 baby.

Viel schlimmer find ich, dass Pöstchen Laschet mal wieder am Werk ist.
Die Stabsstelle Umweltkriminalität, die auch gegen Mitglieder seines Kabinetts ermittelt hat, die wurde unter seiner Ägide aufgelöst. Dafür kriegt eine Dame, die ihn schon beim Noten-Würfel-Skandal begleitet hat, jetzt eine von Laschet - an den dafür eigentlich zuständigen Ministerien oder Einrichtungen vorbei - geschaffene Stelle.

Kann man machen - wirkt halt mal wieder extrem nach Klüngelei.
https://www.welt.de/politik/plus233...ei-hievt-Vertraute-auf-lukrativen-Posten.html Leider mittlerweile hinter einer Paywall.
TLR Zein Al Din war Laschets "Korrekturhilfe" an der Uni, aus Ihren Aufzeichnungen hatte Laschet damals angeblich die Noten rekonstruiert. Jetzt wird Sie Leiterin der NRW Akademie für Internationale Politik.


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2021)

Und wie schafft es dieser Steuerhinterzieher Peter Neumann gar keine Steuern in Deutschland zu zahlen, wenn er doch offensichtlich hier lebt?
Und Politik in Deutschland spürt doch auch jeder, der hier lebt. Ob die nun zum eigenen Vorteil oder Nachteil ist, hängt dann von der Regierung und den persönlichen Lebensumständen ab.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Derweil setzt die Linke alles daran RRG auf Bundesebene zu verhindern.



Na wenn wird es eh auf RGR hinauslaufen, wenn die Grünen nicht noch weiter absinken.
Vor ein paar Wochen sah es ja noch nach GRR aus.

Ich habe mittlerweile gewählt, von daher ist mir der restliche Wahlkampf egal. Was dann noch an Versprechungen gemacht wird kurz vor der Wahl, ist eh das erste, was hinten runterfällt.

Und der WahlOMat hat mir zumindest bestätigt, das ich mich nicht verwählt habe. Wobei ich da eh die freie Wahl zwischen drei Parteien gehabt hätte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur von den unbekannten Kleinparteien hätte mit 90,5 % noch DiB (DEMOKRATIE IN BEWEGUNG) weiter vorne gelegen.
Und die AfD immer auf dem letzten Platz. Hoffen wir mal, dass wird auch bei der Wahl so.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die AfD immer auf dem letzten Platz. Hoffen wir mal, dass wird auch bei der Wahl so.


Das hoffe ich auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und der WahlOMat hat mir zumindest bestätigt, das ich mich nicht verwählt habe.


Bei mir kam Volt ganz vorne raus.
Hab ich auch gar nichts dagegen, dank 5% Hürde aber leider keine Option wenn man nicht die Extremen stärken will.


----------



## Poulton (5. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Stabsstelle Umweltkriminalität, die auch gegen Mitglieder seines Kabinetts ermittelt hat, die wurde unter seiner Ägide aufgelöst.


Da kommt mir der frühere Bundesbleiminister Schwarz-Schilling in den Sinn, denn wir u.a. unser hochmodernes und über Weltniveau liegendes Kupfernetz zu verdanken haben. Ein echter _Sonnenschein_...



hoffgang schrieb:


> Derweil setzt die Linke alles daran RRG auf Bundesebene zu verhindern.


Die Linkspartei fordert das, nur etwas anders formuliert, seit Jahr und Tag und dass das für sie nicht verhandelbar ist: Schulterzuckendes zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Die Linkspartei formuliert das ganze etwas um und das es für sie auch weiterhin nicht verhandelbar ist: Familienpackung Empörung mit der Extraportion Wiekannmannur.


----------



## hoffgang (5. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wie schafft es dieser Steuerhinterzieher Peter Neumann gar keine Steuern in Deutschland zu zahlen, wenn er doch offensichtlich hier lebt?


??
Lebt und arbeitet der nicht in London?


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir kam Volt ganz vorne raus.


Für was stehen die denn?

Heute Abend mal wieder "Anne Will" gucken: Mindestlohn, Reichensteuer, Schuldenbremse - steht Deutschland vor einer Richtungswahl?

Mein "Freund" Tino Chrupalla ist auch wieder mit dabei. Mal gucken was für einen Schwachsinn er heute redet.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für was stehen die denn?


Europa als Lösung statt als Gefahr








						Unsere Schwerpunktthemen
					

Erfahre mehr übe unsere Schwerpunktthemen




					www.voltdeutschland.org


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und der WahlOMat hat mir zumindest bestätigt, das ich mich nicht verwählt habe. Wobei ich da eh die freie Wahl zwischen drei Parteien gehabt hätte.


Bei mir steht die Tierschutzpartei ganz vorne.
Aber gut finde ich die Auswahl der Themen jetzt nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Mein "Freund" Tino Chrupalla ist auch wieder mit dabei. Mal gucken was für einen Schwachsinn er heute redet.


Ich glaube nicht, dass er den Schwachsinn von Beatrix von Storch überbieten kann.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er den Schwachsinn von Beatrix von Storch überbieten kann.


Als ich ihn das letzte mal gesehen hatte war er schon sehr nah dran.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2021)

Bei der von Storch muss man nur Angst haben, dass die ihre Familie holt. Die ist irgendwie mit sämtlichen Adelshäusern in Europa verwandt und das gar nicht mal so entfernt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber gut finde ich die Auswahl der Themen jetzt nicht.


Die hier weiter vorne verlinkte Alternative mit einer größeren Bandbreite an Reaktionen fand ich da ganz interessant.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei der von Storch muss man nur Angst haben, dass die ihre Familie holt. Die ist irgendwie mit sämtlichen Adelshäusern in Europa verwandt und das gar nicht mal so entfernt.


Da mußt du aufpassen das du nicht unter die "Guillotine" kommst.


----------



## seahawk (5. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Derweil setzt die Linke alles daran RRG auf Bundesebene zu verhindern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist an den Forderungen falsch. Gut Wehretat sollte auf 2013 Niveau fest geschrieben werden, aber ansonsten?


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2021)

Der nächste Treppenwitz





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1434139515241779201

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (5. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was ist an den Forderungen falsch. Gut Wehretat sollte auf 2013 Niveau fest geschrieben werden, aber ansonsten?


Lies den Twitterthread von Carlo, da steht alles drin was man dazu wissen muss.
Die Forderungen mögen im Kosmos der Linken Sinn ergeben, sie sind aber einfach nicht sinnhaftig wenn man darüber nachdenkt, was diese Forderungen für unsere Einbindung z.b. in die NATO bedeuten. Wir können nicht einfach so jedes Kommittent aussetzen, so funktionieren Systeme kollektiver Sicherheit nun mal nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (5. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lies den Twitterthread von Carlo, da steht alles drin was man dazu wissen muss.
> Die Forderungen mögen im Kosmos der Linken Sinn ergeben, sie sind aber einfach nicht sinnhaftig wenn man darüber nachdenkt, was diese Forderungen für unsere Einbindung z.b. in die NATO bedeuten. Wir können nicht einfach so jedes Kommittent aussetzen, so funktionieren Systeme kollektiver Sicherheit nun mal nicht.


Wobei das auch eher ambivalent ist und in den momentanen Zeiten jeder Zeit kippen kann, das Deutschland gar kein Sicherheitssystem mehr hat, von funktionierend mus man sich dann überhaupt keine Gedanken machen.

Man stelle sich nur vor Le Pen gewinnt die nächste Präsidentschaftswahl in Frankreich und Trump wird 2025 erneut gewählt und das ist nun alles andere als wirklich unrealistisch.
Aber dann werden die Linken wohl auch vertreten das Deutschland keine Sicherheit braucht.
Für mich sind solche Vorstellungen wie die von Seahawk oder der gesammten Linken, nicht leben in der momentanen außenpolitischen Realität dieser Welt/Erde,sondern eher Bullerbü Vorstellungen.
Aber da man auf der linken Seite sowieso wohl eine Wiedervereinigung mit Moskau anstrebt, würde das ja nur in die Hände spielen.
Am 28 Septemner mit RRG ist dieses Land eh dem Untergang geweiht, ich habe schon Bewerbungen ins Ausland geschrieben, ich kratze hier so schnell wie möglich die Kurve, nicht auszudenken an solche Leute noch Steuern zu zahlen.


----------



## Poulton (5. September 2021)

Wahnsinn! Ich hätte nie gedacht das im WiPoWi mal die Proben für eine an die heutige Zeit angepasste Neuauflage von Ekel Alfred stattfinden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (5. September 2021)

Tja damit musst du wohl leben, aber du wünscht dir ja auch einen Ramelow ins Kanzleramt, das sagt ja schon alles.
Und noch habe ich das *Recht* hinzugehen und dort zu arbeiten und Steuern zu zahlen, wo immer ich will.


----------



## hoffgang (5. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich nur vor Le Pen gewinnt die nächste Präsidentschaftswahl in Frankreich und Trump wird 2025 erneut gewählt und das ist nun alles andere als wirklich unrealistisch.


Das stimmt, dann wäre die NATO auf dem Prüfstand. Aber auch eine Le Pen kann Frankreich nicht isolieren, denn dann hätte Frankreich das Problem. Zudem bedingt ein militärisch einigermaßen starkes Deutschland & Frankreich eine Fallback Option einer stärkeren EU Verteidigungspolitik. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich sind solche Vorstellungen wie die von Seahawk oder der gesammten Linken, nicht leben in der momentanen außenpolitischen Realität dieser Welt/Erde,sondern eher Bullerbü Vorstellungen.


Das Problem ist, dass die Forderungen der Linken nach Frieden und Abrüstung einerseits verständlich sind (Abrüstung nuklearer Arsenale, keine Neuentwicklung von Kurz- und Mittelstreckenwaffen, weiter konventionelle Abrüstung in Europa), daran ist ja wenig falsch.
Aber wie du richtigerweise sagst fehlt hier die Perspektive auf die aktuelle Realität. Carlo hat darauf hingewiesen, dass die Linke ALLE Einsätze der BW beenden will und nicht zwischen Einsatz und (UN)Mission unterscheidet.
Man kann ja argumentieren, dass wir aus Mali abziehen sollten, gerne kann man darüber politisch debattieren, aber warum sollten wie UN / EU Missionen beenden, oder unsere Schiffe z.b. aus dem Ständigen Minenabwehrverband abziehen?  Das ergibt keinen Sinn, v.a. dann nicht, wenn Deutschland von diesen Missionen profitiert...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber da man auf der linken Seite sowieso wohl eine Wiedervereinigung mit Moskau anstrebt, würde das ja nur in die Hände spielen.
> Am 28 Septemner mit RRG ist dieses Land eh dem Untergang geweiht, ich habe schon Bewerbungen ins Ausland geschrieben, ich kratze hier so schnell wie möglich die Kurve, nicht auszudenken an solche Leute noch Steuern zu zahlen.



Ah der Schwanengesang der Konservativen, erinnert mich immer an Southpark, Staffel 12, Folge 12, da drehen alle McCain Anhänger durch weil Obama gewonnen hat. Schreib ne Karte wenn du dich woanders eingelebt hast und viel Spaß, aber beschwer dich dann auch bitte nicht mehr. Woanders Steuern zahlen, aber die deutsche Rente kassieren wollen, brrr, ja ich merk schon, da ist richtig viel Stolz aufs Staatsbürgertum und unsere Grundrechte vorhanden.

Von Privilegien der Reichen sprechen, sich aber absetzen wollen sobald man kann, woanders Steuern zahlen wollen, aber auf die Rente nicht verzichten wollen. So sind se die Deutschen. Grillen im Fußballtrikot und machen nen dicken wenn wir Weltmeister werden, schreien rum, warum die Afghanen nicht die Taliban bekämpfen würden, aber der Gedanke an ne Riexinger als Ministerin reicht aus um heulend das Land zu verlassen. Wer hat Angst vorm Gendersternchen*?


----------



## Don-71 (5. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Woanders Steuern zahlen, aber die deutsche Rente kassieren wollen, brrr, ja ich merk schon, da ist richtig viel Stolz aufs Staatsbürgertum und unsere Grundrechte vorhanden.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Von Privilegien der Reichen sprechen, sich aber absetzen wollen sobald man kann, woanders Steuern zahlen wollen, aber auf die Rente nicht verzichten wollen.


Vielleicht nochmal einen Grundkurs über Rechte und Pflichten von Bürgern belegen?
Die Rente ist zumindestens bei der gesetzlichen, eine Versicherung auf die man Anwartschaften (mind. 60 Monate Beiträge bezahlt) erwirbt abhängig von Dauer der Einzahlung. Insoweit habe ich eben auch Anspruch auf über 25 Jahren Einzahlung, genauso wie ich in einem anderen Staat dann Anwartschaften ewerbe, wenn ich dort in das dortige System über einen bestimmten Zeitraum einzahle.
Vor allen dingen ist dein Ansatz (eher Angriff) den du hier beschreibst, so ziemlich das absolute Gegenteil von der Vorstellung eines europäischen Binnenmarktes in Bezug auf Personenfreizügigkeit, mal ganz zu schweigen von den sehr vielen "Gastarbeitern" die hier lange gearbeitet haben und zurück in ihre Heimat gegangen sind, würdest du denen auch das gleiche an den Kopf werfen, denn die beziehen völlig zurecht ihre Rentenanwartschaften aus der deutschen Rentenversicherung für die sie gearbeitet haben.
Aber höchstwahrscheinlich hast du wohl nicht so weit gedacht in deinem Rage, mich anzugreifen.


Ich habe solche Leute, die jetzt möglicherweise an die Regierung kommen, mein ganzes politisches Leben lang bekämpft, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, werde ich sie konsequenterweise nicht mit Steuern aus meiner Arbeitskraft belohnen. 
Steuern sind die monetäre Form, wie in einem Staat durch Regierende Politik umgesetzt wird, Sozzialversicherungen eher nicht.
Wir werden beim Falle von RRG mal auf die Auswanderungsstatistik in 2-3 Jahren schauen, ich finde mein Verhalten nur konsequent und Staatsbürgertum und Grundrechte, werden immer auch von der Bundesregierung, neben den anderen demokratisch gewählten Parlamenten und Politikern in Deutschland, mit Leben gefüllt.
Für die Ausssichten, die dort im Raum stehen, werde ich mich woanders erstmal besser aufgehoben fühlen.


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lies den Twitterthread von Carlo, da steht alles drin was man dazu wissen muss.
> Die Forderungen mögen im Kosmos der Linken Sinn ergeben, sie sind aber einfach nicht sinnhaftig wenn man darüber nachdenkt, was diese Forderungen für unsere Einbindung z.b. in die NATO bedeuten. Wir können nicht einfach so jedes Kommittent aussetzen, so funktionieren Systeme kollektiver Sicherheit nun mal nicht.


Die Linke steht halt für strikten Pazifismus und ich finde das richtig gut. Es gibt keine "guten" Militäreinsätze. Ein Austritt aus der NATO und damit auch den Abzug der Atomwaffen und Besatzungsteruppen der USA, würde ich sehr begrüßen.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich sind solche Vorstellungen wie die von Seahawk oder der gesammten Linken, nicht leben in der momentanen außenpolitischen Realität dieser Welt/Erde,sondern eher Bullerbü Vorstellungen.


Es wird dann eben kein RRG geben. Hat die SPD ja schon gesagt. Und das glaube ich ihr auch.
Vielleicht reicht es ja für RG. Mal abwarten.
Außerdem, wenn sie Pech haben, kommen die Linken gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag.
Die sind ja in den Umfragen aktuell nur noch bei 6%.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem, wenn sie Pech haben, kommen die Linken gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag.
> Die sind ja in den Umfragen aktuell nur noch bei 6%.


Die damalige PDS hatte bei den BT Wahlen 1990 und 1994 auch die 5% Hürde verfehlt und war trotzdem im Bundestag vertreten.




__





						Bundestagswahl 1990 - Der Bundeswahlleiter
					






					www.bundeswahlleiter.de
				







__





						Bundestagswahl 1994 - Der Bundeswahlleiter
					






					www.bundeswahlleiter.de
				






Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe solche Leute, die jetzt möglicherweise an die Regierung kommen, mein ganzes politisches Leben lang bekämpft, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, werde ich sie konsequenterweise nicht mit Steuern aus meiner Arbeitskraft belohnen.


Und ich habe Zeit meines Lebens einen großen Bogen um die Union gemacht und bin trotzdem nicht mit Ogergebrüll davongerannt, nur weil sie den größten Teil der Zeit, seit ich Bürger der Bundesrepublik bin, an der Macht waren.


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2021)

Die Linke liegt bei 8%. Es besteht kein Zweifel, dass sie in den nächsten Bundestag einzieht und dort weiter für ein gerechtes Deutschland streiten wird. Sofern sie sich nicht in den kommenden 3 Wochen weiter selbst beschädigt.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die damalige PDS hatte bei den BT Wahlen 1990 und 1994 auch die 5% Hürde verfehlt und war trotzdem im Bundestag vertreten.


Und wie soll das gehen?



> Bei der Wahl zum Deutschen Bundestag gilt seit 1953 gemäß § 6 Abs. 3 BWahlG Folgendes: Damit einer Partei gemäß der Stimmverteilung Sitze zugeteilt werden, muss sie mindestens fünf Prozent der gültigen Zweitstimmen auf sich vereinen („Fünf-Prozent-Klausel“) oder mindestens drei Direktmandate erringen (Grundmandatsklausel). Anderenfalls verfallen die für diese Partei abgegebenen Zweitstimmen. Eventuell errungene Direktmandate verbleiben einer Partei auch dann, wenn sie an der Sperrklausel scheitert.


Quelle: Fünf-Prozent-Hürde in Deutschland

Wegen der Direktmandate?


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Linke steht halt für strikten Pazifismus und ich finde das richtig gut. Es gibt keine "guten" Militäreinsätze. Ein Austritt aus der NATO und damit auch den Abzug der Atomwaffen und Besatzungsteruppen der USA, würde ich sehr begrüßen.


Zumal dass die Forderung der Linken seit Jahr und Tag ist und sie hat auch seit Jahr und Tag gesagt, dass es für sie nicht verhandelbar ist. Jetzt hat sie das nochmal, nur etwas anders formuliert, wiederholt und auf einmal wird eine Familienpackung Empörung mit der Extraportion Wiekannmannur aufgemacht, wo man vorher nur mit der Schulter gezuckt hat.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal dass die Forderung der Linken seit Jahr und Tag ist und sie hat auch seit Jahr und Tag gesagt, dass es für sie nicht verhandelbar ist. Jetzt hat sie das nochmal, nur etwas anders formuliert, wiederholt und auf einmal wird eine Familienpackung Empörung mit der Extraportion Wiekannmannur aufgemacht, wo man vorher nur mit der Schulter gezuckt hat.


Da stand auch gar nicht ernsthaft zur Debatte ob sie überhaupt an einer Regierung beteiligt wird.
Weil die SPD das früher strikt abgelehnt hat.

Und was mir an den Linken auch schon öfter aufgefallen ist: sie fordert Pazifismus und eine Auflösung der Nato aber von sozialistischen Regimen/Diktaturen distanziert sie sich nur selten.
Das ist für mich auch der größte Kritikpunkt an den Linken.
Und 75% Steuern für Spitzenverdiener sowie Entgeignungen sind mir auch zu radikal.
Wenn den Leuten nur noch 25% von ihrem Verdienst bleiben hauen die ab ins Ausland.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wegen der Direktmandate?


1990 weil Ost und West noch seperat betrachtet wurden, 1994 deswegen: https://www.bundeswahlleiter.de/service/glossar/g/grundmandatsklausel.html


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wird dann eben kein RRG geben. Hat die SPD ja schon gesagt. Und das glaube ich ihr auch.
> Vielleicht reicht es ja für RG. Mal abwarten.
> Außerdem, wenn sie Pech haben, kommen die Linken gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag.
> Die sind ja in den Umfragen aktuell nur noch bei 6%.


Schulz muss sich die Linke offen halten, da er sich sonst von der FDP abhängig macht und Forderungen der Liberalen durchwinken müsste.
Ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass die Linke in eine mögliche Regierungskoalition eintreten wird, das würde die Partei zerreißen, aber mit den Linken könnte Scholz andere Punkte leichter umsetzen als mit der FDP.


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Linke steht halt für strikten Pazifismus und ich finde das richtig gut. Es gibt keine "guten" Militäreinsätze. Ein Austritt aus der NATO und damit auch den Abzug der Atomwaffen und Besatzungsteruppen der USA, würde ich sehr begrüßen.


Die Linke steht für strikten Pazifismus der westlichen Länder, als fünfte Kolonne Moskaus, denn weder haben sie die Annexion der Krim verurteilt, noch den Ukraine Krieg, noch die Dutzend anderen frozen Konflikte die Moskau unterhält, nach Srebrenica war man bei Milosevic und hat ihn hofiert und Bomben auf Krankenhäuser sind nur bei der Nato Kriegsverbrechen, bei den Russen völlig in Ordnung, wie man wieder lautstark in Syrien gesehen hat.
Die Behauptung wir hätten US Besatzungstruppen ist halt deine typische linke Volksverhetzung, genauso wie dich die Atombomben aus Kaliningrad, die direkt auf Deutschland gerichtet sind, weniger interessieren, als die zur Verteidigung dieses Landes.
Das ist halt der völlig verlogene Pazifismus der Linken!


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2021)

Die SPD muss eben auf die Linke zu gehen. Die FDP steht einem sozialen Deutschland vollständig konträr gegenüber. Mit ihr ist die Erneuerung des Landes unmöglich.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist halt der völlig verlogene Pazifismus der Linken!


Genau das ist Heuchelei. Die messen mit zweierlei Maß.
Alles was der böse Westen macht ist schlecht und die sozialistischen Regime im Osten handeln alle richtig.
Die würden auch am liebsten alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Ob Verbrecher oder nicht. Oder sicheres Herkunftsland, dass spielt bei den Linken keine Rolle.
Und genau da habe ich mit den Linken keine Schnittmenge.


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die SPD muss eben auf die Linke zu gehen. Die FDP steht einem sozialen Deutschland vollständig konträr gegenüber. Mit ihr ist die Erneuerung des Landes unmöglich.


Vielleicht hast du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber neben den Linken, werden auch die Grünen gebraucht und die liegen sicherheits- und außenpolitisch noch weiter entfernt von den Linken.
Da nutzt es wenig, wenn die SPD auf die Linken zugeht, ganz abgesehen davon, gibt es ziemlich viele klassische SPD Wähler, die da wohl andere Meinungen haben, aber warten wir mal ab wie es sich entwickelt.
Es werden lustige Zeiten auf uns zukommen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Genau das ist Heuchelei. Die messen mit zweierlei Maß.
> Alles was der böse Westen macht ist schlecht und *die sozialistischen Regime im Osten handeln alle richtig.*
> Die würden auch am liebsten alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Ob Verbrecher oder nicht. Oder sicheres Herkunftsland, dass spielt bei den Linken keine Rolle.
> Und genau da habe ich mit den Linken keine Schnittmenge.


Das ist ja das eigentlich lächerliche, Russland ist mittlerweile eine Autokratie gepaart mit einer Oligarchie und hat die letzten 30 Jahre so rein gar nichts mehr mit Sozialismus zu tun, von China wollen wir gar nicht reden.
Die Linken Forderungen und ihr zu Schau gestellter angeblicher Pazifismus, ist nichts anderes als "Anti-Amerikanismus", traut man sich halt bloss nicht zu sagen.
Das eigentliche Ziel der Linken ist, die Westbindung Deutschlands, die nach dem WWII fest verankert und gesellschaftlicher Konsens ist, rückgängig zu machen.


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Ziel der Linken ist, die Westbindung Deutschlands, die nach dem WWII fest verankert und gesellschaftlicher Konsens ist, rückgängig zu machen.


Ein großes und wichtiges Ziel.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein großes und wichtiges Ziel.


Dann überleg mal was wir den Amerikanern hier zu verdanken haben.
Die einzige funktionierende Demokratie welche von aussen in ein Land getragen wurde.
4. größte Industrienation usw.
Mit den Russen wären wir heute nicht auf dem Stand.
Vermutlich dürften wir dann hier nicht mal demokratisch wählen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein großes und wichtiges Ziel.


Das ist ja gut zu hören, dass du es als großes und wichtiges Ziel erachtest, das wir unsere pluralistische, freiheitliche und demokratische Gesellschaft abschaffen sollen, denn die ist Ausdruck der Westbindung *und gibt es auch nur in westlichen Demokratien.* Damit ist ja dann klar für welche Ziele du und deine Spießgesellen eintreten.
Aber das überrascht mich jetzt wenig.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2021)

Zu Versuchen das Lagerdenken aufzulösen halte ich durchaus für ein erstrebenswertes Ziel. Vom "West-Lager" ins "Ost-Lager" zu wechseln ist aber sicher keine Lösung dafür.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vom "West-Lager" ins "Ost-Lager" zu wechseln ist aber sicher keine Lösung dafür.


Eben. Dann sollten die Linken aber auch Autokratien und Diktaturen genauso kritisieren wie sie es bei den Westmächten machen.


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu Versuchen das Lagerdenken aufzulösen halte ich durchaus für ein erstrebenswertes Ziel. Vom "West-Lager" ins "Ost-Lager" zu wechseln ist aber sicher keine Lösung dafür.


Das ist ein Denken aus dem kalten Krieg. Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie man nach Trump und dem Desaster in Afghanistan nicht die Verlässlichkeit der USA als Partner infrage stellen kann. Wenn man die Linke kritisieren will, dann bitte wegen ihrer Haltung zur EU und einer europäischen Sicherheitspolitik und da ist die Kritik auch angebracht.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man die Linke kritisieren will, dann bitte wegen ihrer Haltung zur EU und einer europäischen Sicherheitspolitik und da ist die Kritik auch angebracht.


Auch aufgrund ihrer fehlenden Kritik und Distanzierungen gegenüber der genannten Regime. Sei es Polen, Ungarn, Türkei, Syrien, Russland oder China.
Aus der Richtung kommt von den Linken nicht viel.


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu Versuchen das Lagerdenken aufzulösen halte ich durchaus für ein erstrebenswertes Ziel. Vom "West-Lager" ins "Ost-Lager" zu wechseln ist aber sicher keine Lösung dafür.


Vielleicht ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen, aber seit gut einem Jahrzehnt, lösen sich Lager teilweise auf (Brexit, Trump Präsident in den USA), andere versuchen ihr Lager mit aller Gewalt zu halten (Russland) und neue Lager entstehen (China). Gemeinsam an der Entwicklung ist, das nicht mehr "die Lager"im Vordergrund stehen, sondern nur noch die Interessen des jeweiligen Hegemons, der das Lager anführt oder im Falle der USA unter Trump, das Lager verlassen will, weil das in der Mehrzahl seine Spielregeln nicht akzeptieren will.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ein Denken aus dem kalten Krieg. Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie man nach Trump und dem Desaster in Afghanistan nicht die Verlässlichkeit der USA als Partner infrage stellen kann.


Ich liege vor lauter Lachen komplett am Boden, denn 2 Seiten davor wolltest oder willst du noch den Verteidigungshaushalt der BW auf 2013 begrenzen. Ist es eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen, das wenn die Welt in viele Pole zerfällt und alle diese Pole reine Interessenpolitik und Machtpolitik betreiben und wir uns wie du richtig analysiert hast, nicht mehr auf die USA verlassen können, *wesentlich mehr Geld in "unsere" Verteidigung stecken müssen* und auch eventuell gerüstet sein müssen an den Grenzen Europas zu intervenieren?!
Und darüber schwebt noch die Möglichkeit das Frankreich von einer Le Pen regiert wird.



> Wenn man die Linke kritisieren will, dann bitte wegen ihrer Haltung zur EU und einer europäischen Sicherheitspolitik und da ist die Kritik auch angebracht.


Falsch das kommt noch absolut hinschwerend *dazu!*
Der verlogene Pazifismus der Linken gegenüber der Nato bei gleichzeitiger Hofierung und Tolerierung der Hegemonialpolitik und Rüstung Russlands, war schon immer falsch und verlogen.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ein Denken aus dem kalten Krieg. Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie man nach Trump und dem Desaster in Afghanistan nicht die Verlässlichkeit der USA als Partner infrage stellen kann.


Macht man doch. Nur ist die EU genauso. Wieso muss man sich als Bundeswehr auf die Amerikaner verlassen müssen? Wieso macht man das nicht selbst?
Als Trump den Abzug der US Truppen festgelegt hat, hätte man schon Szenarien entwickeln müssen. Man ging wohl davon aus, dass Biden den Abzug wieder rückgängig machen wird.
Hat er aber nicht.


seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man die Linke kritisieren will, dann bitte wegen ihrer Haltung zur EU und einer europäischen Sicherheitspolitik und da ist die Kritik auch angebracht.


Man muss die Linke aber auch wegen anderer Dingen kritisieren. Was fliegen Linke Politiker nach Cuba und lassen sich da ablichten? Ich hab ja nichts dagegen, dass sie nach Cuba fliegen aber dann kann man auch mal ansprechen, dass der Sozialismus, wie man sich den Vorgestellt hat, gescheitert ist. Die Linke kann doch am Besten erklären, dass er gescheitert ist. Wieso machen sie das nie?
Und was soll immer noch die Nähe zu Putin. Gegen Russland habe ich gar nichts. Schönes Land, nette Menschen. Nur stört mich da ein Halbdiktator, der denkt, dass sein Land eine Weltmacht wäre. Ist sie aber nicht und was anderes als Rohstoffe hat das Land dann auch nicht zu bieten. Da muss ich nicht  hinfahren um den Machthaber doch anzuhimmeln. Da sollte man doch eher Kritik äußern, dass man in Russland weder seine freie Meinung äußern kann, noch dass man dort als Homosexueller frei leben kann.


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Macht man doch. Nur ist die EU genauso. Wieso muss man sich als Bundeswehr auf die Amerikaner verlassen müssen? Wieso macht man das nicht selbst?


Die Frage ist was die Bundeswehr überhaupt in Afghanistan machte. Und darauf hat die Linke die einzig richtige Antwort indem sie Auslandseinsätze verbieten will.


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist was die Bundeswehr überhaupt in Afghanistan machte. Und darauf hat die Linke die einzig richtige Antwort indem sie Auslandseinsätze verbieten will.


Das was man so macht, wenn eine staatliche Regierung, Terroristen nicht nur duldet, sondern auf jegliche Art  fördert, und eben diese Terroristen 4000 Unschuldige umbringen, davon rund 350 Deutsche.
Dann stellt man noch ein Ultimatum, zur Auslieferung dieser Terroristen und als das abläuft schreitet man völlig richtig zur Tat.
Da die akute Gefahr besteht, das sich die USA weiter isolieren und sehr stark auf China konzentrieren sollen wir in Deutschland Auslandeinsätze verbieten und wenn z.B. ein Land wie Libyen an den IS vor unseren Augen fallen würde, greifen wir natürlich nach deinen Vorstellungen nicht ein, soll ja verboten werden, sondern warten halt darauf ,das die nächsten tausend Unschuldige, Opfer islamistischen Terrors werden.


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2021)

Eine gerechte und respektvolle Außenpolitik und angemessene Entwicklungshilfe schützen uns mehr als Waffen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine gerechte und respektvolle Außenpolitik und angemessene Entwicklungshilfe schützen uns mehr als Waffen.


Aber nur in deiner Fantasie, in der harten Realität hat das noch nie geholfen, wie man die letzten Jahrzehnte sehr live und in Farbe miterleben konnte.
Die Ukraine ist davon ein Beispiel von vielen, die beißen sich heute noch in ihren Hintern, das sie ihre Atomwaffen abgegeben haben und an Verträge und eine friedliche Politik geglaubt haben...


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber nur in deiner Fantasie, in der harten Realität hat das noch nie geholfen, wie man die letzten Jahrzehnte sehr live und in Farbe miterleben konnte.


Ja stimmt, bis jetzt ist es Fantasie. Dennoch darf die Bundesregierung mir Live und in Farbe mal das hier erklären. Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten ist @seahawk sein Wunsch durchaus legitim:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, bis jetzt ist es Fantasie. Dennoch darf die Bundesregierung mir Live und in Farbe mal das hier erklären. Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten ist @seahawk sein Wunsch durchaus legitim:


Vielleicht solltest du dich mal damit beschäftigen wie Entwicklungshilfe und Entwicklungszusammenarbeit funktioniert. Einiges davon ist über Jahrzehnte gewachsen und gehört sicherlich auf den Prüfstand, aber Entwicklungshilfe unterliegt klaren Regeln.

Nur fällt mir jetzt irgendwie schwer den Ankmüpfungspunkt zu finden das eine gerechte und respektvolle Außenpolitik und angemessene Entwicklungshilfe, Deutschland mehr schützen würde als Waffen?
Abgesehen davon, ist es in einer multipolaren Welt, mit aggressiven Mitspielern wie China und Russland, in der sich die EU mit Deutschland/Frankreich als ein Pol unter mehreren kristallisiert, wohl noch mehr Fantasie irgend etwas auf dieser Welt mit Friede Freude Eierkuchen zu lösen.
Die Kumbaya Jahre wird es nicht geben, schon gar nicht mit China als aggressive aufstrebende Macht, einem aggressiven poltischen Islamismus, der über die Jahrzehnte eher schlimmer als besser geworden ist.
Ich kann mir diese realitätsfremde Haltung eben null erklären, für mich ist das die klare Verweigerung die Realität anzuerkenen, aus rein ideologischen Gründen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir kam Volt ganz vorne raus.



Wofür steht diese Partei eigentlich und was soll der Name ausdrücken?


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wofür steht diese Partei eigentlich und was soll der Name ausdrücken?


Reicht ein Parteiname der einer SI-Einheit entspricht bereits dass hier kollektiv die Google-Künste versagen oder warum fragt das schon der Zweite?
In Kurzform könnte man sie wohl als Europa-Partei bezeichnen, quasi als Gegenentwurf zur Bayern-Partei. Sprich der Hauptinhalt ist mehr Europa auf allen Ebenen. Im EU-Parlament haben sie sich der Grünen Fraktion angeschlossen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Von Privilegien der Reichen sprechen, sich aber absetzen wollen sobald man kann, woanders Steuern zahlen wollen, aber auf die Rente nicht verzichten wollen. So sind se die Deutschen. Grillen im Fußballtrikot und machen nen dicken wenn wir Weltmeister werden, schreien rum, warum die Afghanen nicht die Taliban bekämpfen würden, aber der Gedanke an ne Riexinger als Ministerin reicht aus um heulend das Land zu verlassen. Wer hat Angst vorm Gendersternchen*?



Dabei wäre der einzige Grund aus dem Land fliehen zu müssen die Machtergreifung der AfD-Nazis.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir werden beim Falle von RRG mal auf die Auswanderungsstatistik in 2-3 Jahren schauen



Na wenn so viele Leute wie du auswandern, fällt es zumindest in der Einwohnerzahl nicht mehr auf, wenn mehr gebildete und weltoffene Menschen einwandern. 


Ich verstehe auch nicht, was immer auf der Außenpolitik der Linken rumgehackt wird. Die Schwerpunkte liegen klar auf der Innenpolitik, in insbesondere im Bereich soziale Gerechtigkeit und Gleichberechtigung aller, wie es schon das Grundgesetz in Art. 3 festlegt.








						BTW21
					

BTW21




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass bei RGR ein Linker den Außenminister stellt. Das wird vermutlich Maaß weitermachen, der hat da schließlich ganz gute Arbeit gemacht bisher.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich mal damit beschäftigen wie Entwicklungshilfe und Entwicklungszusammenarbeit funktioniert. Einiges davon ist über Jahrzehnte gewachsen und gehört sicherlich auf den Prüfstand, aber Entwicklungshilfe unterliegt klaren Regeln.


Mir ist durchaus klar wie das funktioniert. Das wurde in der Vergangenheit am Beispiel China bereits aufgedröselt.
Unabhängig von China oder anderen Ländern muss bzw. sollte Entwicklungshilfe immer geprüft werden. China ist inzwischen selbst Geberland und Indien hat eine der höchsten wirtschaftlichen Wachstumsraten des Bruttonationalprodukts weltweit. Dazu sind sie auch noch Atommacht und haben die drittgrößte Armee der Welt. Dennoch ist der Großteil der Leute die dort leben arm. Versteh mich nicht falsch, Entwicklungshilfe macht durchaus Sinn um den Menschen zu helfen, nur muss man evtl. den Regierungen auch mal den richtigen Weg aufzeigen. Denn was bringt dir die Armee wenn im Land die Zustände katastrophal sind? Was ist wichtiger, Waffen oder Land und Leute? In meinen Augen letzteres.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur fällt mir jetzt irgendwie schwer den Ankmüpfungspunkt zu finden das eine gerechte und respektvolle Außenpolitik und angemessene Entwicklungshilfe, Deutschland mehr schützen würde als Waffen?


Ich hab das so gemeint: Wenn ich Länder habe, wo die Entwicklungshilfe aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht mehr oder in vollen Umfang benötigt wird, dann kann ich diese Entwicklungshilfen umverteilen. Die Förderkredite der KfW sind ein gutes Beispiel. Diese könnten anderen Ländern oder Unternehmen hier im Land zu Gute kommen.
Durch wirtschaftlichen Handel, gute Geschäftsbeziehungen und eben gerechte und respektvolle Außenpolitik  kann man sein Land auch schützen. Natürlich ersetzt sowas nicht die Armee. Aber es ergänzt sie hervorragend in meinen Augen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, ist es in einer multipolaren Welt, mit aggressiven Mitspielern wie China und Russland, in der sich die EU mit Deutschland/Frankreich als ein Pol unter mehreren kristallisiert, wohl noch mehr Fantasie irgend etwas auf dieser Welt mit Friede Freude Eierkuchen zu lösen.
> Die Kumbaya Jahre wird es nicht geben, schon gar nicht mit China als aggressive aufstrebende Macht, einem aggressiven poltischen Islamismus, der über die Jahrzehnte eher schlimmer als besser geworden ist.


Spätestens jetzt sollte die EU kapiert haben, das Einigkeit und Kooperation der Schlüssel zur Lösung der Probleme ist. Nur kann Deutschland und Frankreich nicht alles alleine stemmen. Die EU muss sich breiter und stabiler aufstellen. Und das in vielen Bereichen. Das ist eine der Herausforderungen für die Zukunft. Nur um dieser Herausforderung gewachsen zu sein, muss die EU im inneren funktionieren. Und da gibt es eben krasse Defizite. 
Angefangen bei gemeinsamen Rüstungsprojekten, EU-Klimaziele, Mobilität, Covid, Vereinigtes Königreich, Gesetze, Reformen etc. Vorallem wird es interessant wie man gegenüber China und Russland auftreten will. Denn immerhin sind das wichtige Handelspartner der EU. In meinen Augen muss es hier einen gesunden Mittelweg geben. Ein Kalter Krieg 2.0 wäre fatal. 



> Ich kann mir diese realitätsfremde Haltung eben null erklären, für mich ist das die klare Verweigerung die Realität anzuerkenen, aus rein ideologischen Gründen.


Wenn das deine Meinung ist, dann sei es so. Mit Ideologie hat das in meinen Augen nichts zu tun: Wie oben schon erwähnt denke ich das militärische Stärke alleine keine Probleme löst. Sie ist ein Teil des großen Ganzen aber eben nur ein Teil davon. Pumpst du zuviel Geld in die Rüstung, dann fehlt dir das Geld an anderer Stelle.
Ohne eine funktionierende EU, wirtschaftlichen Handel, gute Geschäftsbeziehungen, durchdachte Entwicklungspolitik und eben gerechte und respektvolle Außenpolitik wird die Rechnung nicht aufgehen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt sollte die EU kapiert haben, das Einigkeit und Kooperation der Schlüssel zur Lösung der Probleme ist. Nur kann Deutschland und Frankreich nicht alles alleine stemmen. Die EU muss sich breiter und stabiler aufstellen. Und das in vielen Bereichen. Das ist eine der Herausforderungen für die Zukunft. Nur um dieser Herausforderung gewachsen zu sein, muss die EU im inneren funktionieren. Und da gibt es eben krasse Defizite.



Aktuell hat die EU ja vor allem auch mit den ins rechtsextreme strebenden Regierungen in Ungarn und Polen ihre Probleme, die Urteile des EuGH nicht anerkennen wollen. 
Da ist dann auch die Frage, schafft es die Bevölkerung da wieder vernünftige Leute zu wählen oder bleibt am Ende nur der EU-Ausschluss.


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

@ Painkiller

Beobachtest du eigentlich so die Welt?
Deine Meinung und Idealismus in allen Ehren, es ist auch gut "Träume" zu haben, aber leider lässt sich deine Abhandlung nicht wirklich mit der Realität in Einklang bringen.
Wann und wo war Russland jemals ein wichtiger Handelspartner der EU und was hat Russland außer Rohstoffe jemals zu bieten gehabt?

Nun zu deiner Abhandlung:
Wenn wir China als Beispiel nehmen können wir doch glasklar sehen, dass deine und Seahawks Vorstellungen null Früchte tragen, eher das Gegenteil bewirken.
China wird gerade von Deutschland und auch sehr lange Zeit von der EU gehätschelt und gepäppelt, Geld, Entwicklungshilfe, Handel und zurückhaltende Politik seit Jahrzehnten, das Ergebnis ist, ein immer aggressiver auftretendes China in Europa, mit klarer Zielsetzung einzelne Staaten in der EU durch Infrastrukturkredite (getarnt als Seidenstrasse) unter politische Kontrolle zu bekommen, um damit Einfluss auf die politische Entscheidungen der EU zu bewirken, siehe Griechenland, Ungarn und das Engagement auf dem Balkan.
Darüber hinaus bedroht China seine sämtlichen Nachbarn im Pazifik und führt seit den letzten 5-10 Jahren eine aggressive Hegemonial Politik vor seiner Haustür und in Afrika durch, wo schon zig Staaten, wirtschaftlich durch Kredite komplett von China abhängig sind.
Von den Uiguren haben wir noch gar nicht gesprochen, als auch nicht über permanente Cyberangriffe.
Und das alles mit Entwicklungshilfe und einer mehr als respektvollen und zurückhaltenden Außenpolitik.

Wie man sieht kommt man damit nicht wirklich zum Ziel, sondern wird nur untergebuttert, damit China seine eigenen Interessen mit aller Aggressivität überall auf der Welt durchsetzen kann.
Besonders informativ zu dem Thema ist sich auch mal die Beziehungen zwischen Australien und China die letzten 20 Jahre anzuschauen und ihre Veränderungen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Na wenn so viele Leute wie du auswandern, fällt es zumindest in der Einwohnerzahl nicht mehr auf, wenn mehr gebildete und weltoffene Menschen einwandern.


Ja auf den Punkt gebracht, die Mehrzahl unsere Einwanderer seit Jahrzehnten sind gebildet und Weltoffen, geht eigentlich mehr Realitätsverweigerung?!


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja auf den Punkt gebracht, die Mehrzahl unsere Einwanderer seit Jahrzehnten sind gebildet und Weltoffen, geht eigentlich mehr Realitätsverweigerung?!



Geht bei dir mal weniger Rassismus, oder wählst du schon AfD?


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Geht bei dir mal weniger Rassismus, oder wählst du schon AfD?


Ah, Fakten sind jetzt also Rassismus?
Wow wir sind wirklich auf den Weg in den Untergang.
Ich kann auch nichts dafür, wenn die Bamf und Arbeitsagentur, eben detailierte Zahlen zu den Einwanderern zur Verfügung stellen und der Islam ist natürlich nur für Rassisten eine nicht weltoffene Religion.
Man kann über so viel Realitätsverweigerung nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
Sind deine Anschuldigungen an meine Person schon Ausdruck purer Verzweiflung, weil rein sachlich und faktisch hast du ja nun gar nichts auf der Hand.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wie oben schon erwähnt denke ich das militärische Stärke alleine keine Probleme löst. Sie ist ein Teil des großen Ganzen aber eben nur ein Teil davon.


Hochrüstung hat halt noch nie einen Krieg verhindert. Ebenso sind Rüstungskonzentrationen das bevorzugte Ziel eines jeden potentiellen Gegners, da er diese auf sich gerichtete Bedrohung aus der Welt schaffen will.



			https://www.rheinpfalz.de/cms_media/module_img/4486/2243243_2_articledetail_91-120348993.jpg


----------



## Don-71 (6. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hochrüstung hat halt noch nie einen Krieg verhindert. Ebenso sind Rüstungskonzentrationen das bevorzugte Ziel eines jeden potentiellen Gegners, da er diese auf sich gerichtete Bedrohung aus der Welt schaffen will.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rheinpfalz.de/cms_media/module_img/4486/2243243_2_articledetail_91-120348993.jpg


Das ist halt grob falsch, denn es gab keinen Krieg zwischen Ost und West oder hast du andere Informationen?
Gibt es einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine?


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist was die Bundeswehr überhaupt in Afghanistan machte. Und darauf hat die Linke die einzig richtige Antwort indem sie Auslandseinsätze verbieten will.


Wenn ich nicht irre, gab es eine UN Resolution, die den militärischen Einsatz legitimierte. Deutschland hat sich daran beteiligt. Und es ging ja nicht nur um Afghanistan sondern auch um andere Regionen. 
Jetzt kann man natürlich kritisieren, wieso sich Deutschland beteiligt hat, da man ja den Irak Krieg ablehnte und sich daran nicht beteiligte.
Nun ja, der Irak Krieg war ein reiner Angriffskrieg und es war gut, dass sich Deutschland nicht daran beteiligte.
Bei Afghanistan war es eben so, dass sie den einen Angriff auf ein Nato Partner bewilligt haben. Daher kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, dass sich Deutschland daran beteiligt hat.


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2021)

Noch unentschlossen? Der Wahl-O-Mat des Postillon ist da!
					

In wenigen Wochen ist Bundestagswahl und noch immer sind 28,43 Prozent (grobe Schätzung des Chefredredakteurs) der Bundesbürger unentschlossen, welche




					www.der-postillon.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil! Currywurst! 
Gibts da auch eine Landesliste??


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Irak Krieg war ein reiner Angriffskrieg und es war gut, dass sich Deutschland nicht daran beteiligte.


Wenn man Beteiligung so eng definiert, dass es nur die Bundeswehr umfasst, dann ja. Ansonsten nein.








						Operation Nebelkerze - Der BND und die Bomben auf Bagdad
					

Vor zwei Monaten enthüllte Panorama, dass BND-Agenten den Amerikanern im Irakkrieg halfen. Seitdem erlebt die Republik ein Musterbeispiel dessen, was man "Salamitaktik" nennt - erst alles dementieren und dann scheibchenweise zugeben.




					daserste.ndr.de


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man Beteiligung so eng definiert, dass es nur die Bundeswehr umfasst, dann ja. Ansonsten nein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geheimdienste -- das ist immer eine eigene Geschichte.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist halt grob falsch, denn es gab keinen Krieg zwischen Ost und West oder hast du andere Informationen?
> Gibt es einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine?


Es gibt höchstens Stellvertreter Kriege.

Auf jeden Fall sollte die zukünftige Bundesregierung auch mal überdenken, an welche Länder sie weiterhin Waffen verkauft oder doch besser nicht. Saudi Arabien z.B. bekommt deutsche Waffen und führt im Jemen einen Stellvertreter Krieg. Erdogan hat deutsche Waffen bekommen und die Kurden angegriffen. usw.


----------



## seahawk (6. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass bei RGR ein Linker den Außenminister stellt. Das wird vermutlich Maaß weitermachen, der hat da schließlich ganz gute Arbeit gemacht bisher.


Der war böse.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Gestern Abend kam noch eine interessante Doku im ARD: Die geheimen Meinungsmacher - Wie wir im Wahlkampf manipuliert werden

Wie vor den Wahlen vermehrt Fake-News und Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet werden.
Besonders Telegram wird dafür gerne genutzt.


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie vor den Wahlen vermehrt Fake-News und Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet werden.
> Besonders Telegram wird dafür gerne genutzt.


Schön wär's ja, dann würde man außerhalb der Filterblase wenigstens nicht von diesen Berufstrollen belästigt. Das Schlimme ist aber, dass die inzwischen die Kommentarspalten sämtlicher Tageszeiten und Magazine fluten, sobald dort bestimmte Themen angesprochen werden.

Danach kann man die Uhr stellen: 15 bis 20 Minuten, nachdem ein betreffender Artikel online geht, tauchen dort beispielsweise konzertiert der Stammtisch der AfD, sämtliche Praktikanten von RT Deutschland oder "Experten" von irgendwelchen Lobby-Meinungsbildungsinstituten auf - manchmal auch alle gleichzeitig - und machen das  vorher durchaus abgestufte Meinungsbild nieder.

Und weil diese ihre "Meinung" (sic!) hauptamtlich in bezahlter Arbeitszeit sagen (bzw. nur für ihre Sache leben), können sie die Lesart natürlich stärker beeinflussen als jemand, der gerade mal eine Arbeitspause nutzt, um sich über das Weltgeschehen zu informieren und kurz einen Kommentar dazu abzugeben bzw. sich seine Online-Zeit generell vom sonstigen Privat- und Familienleben und der Freizeit abknapsen muss.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Ich finde es erschreckend das welche nur noch "alternative" Medien konsumieren.
Und alles andere ablehnen. Die leben wirklich in ihrer eigenen Welt. 
Aber wenn es dann rüberschwappt in reguläre Medien, dann wird es gefährlich.
Da ist dann die Sorgfaltspflicht der jeweiligen Redakteure gefragt.


----------



## seahawk (7. September 2021)

Der Trick ist die Kommentare nicht zu lesen. Ich lese mir gerne zum einem Thema Artikel von der taz bis zur Welt durch, um mir ein Meinungsbild zu verschaffen. Ich lese nicht die Kommentare. Ich guck mir auch keinen Rezo an um mir eine Meinung zu bilden.

Man muss verstehen, dass man Medien konsumieren kann um sich einen Meinung zu bilden oder um die eigene Meinung zu bestärken. Option 1 hilft der eigenen Entwicklung, Option 2 nicht. In der analogen Zeit war es noch relativ schwer Option 2 komplett zu leben, da selbst eine taz oder Welt auch mal konträre Meinungen veröffentliche, die sich gegen die Mainstreammeinung der Leserschaft wenden und zum Nachdenken anregen. In der digitalen Welt kann man sich aber völlig Option 2 ergeben und alles ausblenden, was der eigenen Meinung widerspricht und leider macht das den Diskurs zunehmend toxisch, weil viele Anfangen einen andere Meinung als Feind zu betrachten. Es fehlt dann das Verständnis für die Meinungsbildung der anderen Seite. Würde man damit konfrontiert, muss man eine extrem umephatsiche Person sein um nicht zu mindest zu erkennen, das auch in der gegenteiligen Position eine argumentativ inhärente Logik steckt.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Trick ist die Kommentare nicht zu lesen. Ich lese mir gerne zum einem Thema Artikel von der taz bis zur Welt durch, um mir ein Meinungsbild zu verschaffen. Ich lese nicht die Kommentare. Ich guck mir auch keinen Rezo an um mir eine Meinung zu bilden.


Von irgendwelchen Kommentaren lasse ich mich nicht so schnell beeinflussen.
Wenn ich überlege was alleine auf Facebook  für ein Mist gepostet wird. 


seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss verstehen, dass man Medien konsumieren kann um sich einen Meinung zu bilden oder um die eigene Meinung zu bestärken. Option 1 hilft der eigenen Entwicklung, Option 2 nicht. In der analogen Zeit war es noch relativ schwer Option 2 komplett zu leben, da selbst eine taz oder Welt auch mal konträre Meinungen veröffentliche, die sich gegen die Mainstreammeinung der Leserschaft wenden und zum Nachdenken anregen. In der digitalen Welt kann man sich aber völlig Option 2 ergeben und alles ausblenden, was der eigenen Meinung widerspricht und leider macht das den Diskurs zunehmend toxisch, weil viele Anfangen einen andere Meinung als Feind zu betrachten. Es fehlt dann das Verständnis für die Meinungsbildung der anderen Seite. Würde man damit konfrontiert, muss man eine extrem umephatsiche Person sein um nicht zu mindest zu erkennen, das auch in der gegenteiligen Position eine argumentativ inhärente Logik steckt.


Für mich zählen in erster Linie Fakten und gute Argumente um mir eine politische Meinung zu bilden.
Ich lasse mich auch gerne von einen anderen Standpunkt überzeugen oder überdenke meine Position, wenn es stichhaltig ist. Aber das muß alles verifizierbar sein.


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Trick ist die Kommentare nicht zu lesen. Ich lese mir gerne zum einem Thema Artikel von der taz bis zur Welt durch, um mir ein Meinungsbild zu verschaffen. Ich lese nicht die Kommentare.


Das Hauptproblem bei diesem Verfahren sehe ich darin, dass dann in den Kommentarspalten verdrehte Fakten ohne jede Richtig- oder wenigstens Gegendarstellung stehen bleiben. Wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben (oder sich ausklinken), siegen nun einmal die Idioten.

Ich lasse mich durch die Meinung anderer Lesern ebenso wenig blind beeinflussen wie von der Meinung der Verfasser von Artikeln; warum also sollte ich einen Aspekt des medialen Diskurses ausblenden?


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem bei diesem Verfahren sehe ich darin, dass dann in den Kommentarspalten verdrehte Fakten ohne jede Richtig- oder wenigstens Gegendarstellung stehen bleiben. Wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben (oder sich ausklinken), siegen nun einmal die Idioten.


Mit denen sich rumschlagen und diskutieren bringt aber auch nichts.
Außerdem ist das in sozialen Netzwerken nochmal etwas anderes als z.B. wie hier im klassischen Forum.
Wo man schon alleine durch die andere Umgebung besser diskutieren kann.


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2021)

Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal für einen Monat das Internet und Assi-TV komplett abstellen. Nur um mal zu sehen, was dann für Gestalten die Straßen bevölkern.


----------



## seahawk (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von irgendwelchen Kommentaren lasse ich mich nicht so schnell beeinflussen.
> Wenn ich überlege was alleine auf Facebook  für ein Mist gepostet wird.
> 
> Für mich zählen in erster Linie Fakten und gute Argumente um mir eine politische Meinung zu bilden.
> Ich lasse mich auch gerne von einen anderen Standpunkt überzeugen oder überdenke meine Position, wenn es stichhaltig ist. Aber das muß alles verifizierbar sein.


Fakten und Argumente sind aber auch nicht absolut, denn sie haben für Personen in verschienden Lebenssituation andere Auswirkung und damit andere Wertigkeiten.  Um mal ein kleines Beispiel zu nehmen.

Fakt: Auf dem Dorfplatz ist ein 50 Jahre alter Baum durch Schädlingsbefall schwer geschädigt und sollte gefällt werden.

Person 1: Findet das super, weil sie im Erdgeschosse direkt im Schatten des Baumes wohnt und nun wieder Sonne im Wohnzimmer haben würde.
Person 2: Findet das furchtbar, weil sie im 2.OG neben dem Baum wohnt und der Schatten des Baumes im Sommer die Aufheizung der Wohnung reduzierte.
Person 3: Bedauert den Verlust dieses Naturdenkmals und den Verlust des Grüns auf dem Platz. 
Person 4: Freut sich über die Entscheidung, weil sie einen Stellplatz unter dem Baum hatte und der Saft des Baums immer den Lack des Autos beschädigt hat.

Für einen respektvollen Diskurs sollte man die Lebenssituation der anderen Seite respektieren.

Das geht durch die jeweiligen Blasen einfach verloren. Das sieht man an vielen Dingen. Für die Ärztin mit der Praxis im Wohnhaus sind steigende Benzinpreise sicherlich ein akzeptabler Preis im Angesicht der Klimakrise, für die Sprechstundenhelfenden, die um 05:30 an der Praxis sein müssen und aus dem Vorort kommen, ist das eine existentielle Bedrohung,  wenn der erste Bus weiter um 06:00 fährt.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fakten und Argumente sind aber auch nicht absolut, denn sie haben für Personen in verschienden Lebenssituation andere Auswirkung und damit andere Wertigkeiten.  Um mal ein kleines Beispiel zu nehmen.


Es kommt auch auf das Thema an. Wenn irgendwelche Behauptungen aufgestellt werden, dann sollte man die auch belegen können. Das meinte ich damit. Ansonsten bleiben es einfach nur (subjektive) Behauptungen.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für die Ärztin mit der Praxis im Wohnhaus sind steigende Benzinpreise sicherlich ein akzeptabler Preis im Angesicht der Klimakrise, für die Sprechstundenhelfenden, die um 05:30 an der Praxis sein müssen


Was ist das denn für eine Praxis?


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Praxis?


Es gibt auch Arztpraxen welche eine Notfallsprechstunde recht früh anbieten.
Das ist bei einen Orthopäden hier bei uns auch.


----------



## seahawk (7. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Praxis?


Mein Hausarzt macht Blutabnahmen ab 06:00.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Arztpraxen welche eine Notfallsprechstunde recht früh anbieten.
> Das ist bei einen Orthopäden hier bei uns auch.


Das ist aber nicht die Mehrheit.
Viel kritischer ist doch die Anbindung für Mitarbeiter, die Schichtbetrieb machen.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Mehrheit.
> Viel kritischer ist doch die Anbindung für Mitarbeiter, die Schichtbetrieb machen.


Es ging glaube ich Seahawk auch nur um die Beispiele, dass man auch andere persönliche Aspekte, in einer (politischen) Diskussion, mit berücksichtigen sollte.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2021)

Die Fahrtkostendiskussion ist interessant, in Japan ist es scheinbar üblich (oder Pflicht?), dass der Arbeitgeber die Fahrtkosten des Mitarbeiters zur Arbeitsstelle tragen muss. 

Wäre auch hier nicht so uninteressant.


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Fahrtkostendiskussion ist interessant, in Japan ist es scheinbar üblich (oder Pflicht?), dass der Arbeitgeber die Fahrtkosten des Mitarbeiters zur Arbeitsstelle tragen muss.
> 
> Wäre auch hier nicht so uninteressant.


Hast du dafür Belege und wie sieht es aus, übernimmst du im Gegenzug dafür, auch die japanischen Urlaubsregeln?


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Auf dem 2. Arbeitsmarkt, in Behindertenwerkstätten, werden Fahrtkosten für Bus, Bahn und Auto übernommen bzw. zurückerstattet.
Aber wieviel davon der Staat trägt weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wieviel davon der Staat trägt weiß ich jetzt nicht.


Soweit ich informiert bin, trägt der Staat die Stelle im ersten Jahr zu 75% und im zweiten Jahr zu 50%.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür Belege und wie sieht es aus, übernimmst du im Gegenzug dafür, auch die japanischen Urlaubsregeln?











						Ländervergleich Japan: Arbeit, Gehalt und Leben
					

Japan ist ein Land, das bei viele Menschen fasziniert. Aber wie ist es eigentlich, in dem Inselstaat zu leben und zu arbeiten?




					www.gehaltsvergleich.com
				




Warum darf man nicht einfach mal die positiven Sachen übernehmen? 
Überstunden mit 25 Prozent extra klingen auch gut.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, trägt der Staat die Stelle im ersten Jahr zu 75% und im zweiten Jahr zu 50%.


Wobei man die ersten zwei Jahre im Berufsbildungsbereich ist. Und danach im Arbeitsbereich. Dann bekommt man auch Werkstattlohn . Behindertenwerkstätten finanzieren sich zum großen Teil  aus Abgaben von Unternehmen welche keine Behinderten einstellen wollen (oder können). Das erwirtschaftete Geld bekommen die Beschäftigten.


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum darf man nicht einfach mal die positiven Sachen übernehmen?
> Überstunden mit 25 Prozent extra klingen auch gut.



Weil so etwas immer eine Gesamtbetrachtung des jeweiligen Landes und seiner "Sitten" sein sollte.
Kein Mensch möchte hier nur mit 10 Tagen Urlaub auskommen, ach ja und bei den Überstunden wird bei japanischen Arbeitgebern voraussgesetzt/erwartet, das du mal mind. 25-30% mehr arbeitest, als in deinem Vertrag steht und das am besten ohne es aufzuschreiben. Das ist dort halt die übliche Verhaltenskodex, im übrigen auch Kranktage als Urlaubstage zu nehmen.
Wie gesagt man sollte sich immer erstmal die ortsüblichen "Sitten" ansehen. 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon kann eine Fahrtkostenbezuschussung auch ziemlich unfair sein, denn eventuell zahlt der Mitarbeiter der näher an der Firma wohnt auch noch mehr Miete, dann ist er doppelt gekniffen gegenüber seinen Mitarbeitern, die Fahrtkostenzuschuss bekommen und weniger Miete bezahlen.

Desweiteren gibt es ja in Deutschland die Pendlerpauschale vom Staat.


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Besonders Telegram wird dafür gerne genutzt.



Da hilft Telegram nicht zu nutzen. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Fahrtkostendiskussion ist interessant, in Japan ist es scheinbar üblich (oder Pflicht?), dass der Arbeitgeber die Fahrtkosten des Mitarbeiters zur Arbeitsstelle tragen muss.



Es gibt heute schon die Möglichkeit, dass der Arbeitgeber 40€ im Monat zur Monatskarte dazuschießt. (Job/Firmenticket)


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Beobachtest du eigentlich so die Welt?
> Deine Meinung und Idealismus in allen Ehren, es ist auch gut "Träume" zu haben, aber leider lässt sich deine Abhandlung nicht wirklich mit der Realität in Einklang bringen.
> Wann und wo war Russland jemals ein wichtiger Handelspartner der EU und was hat Russland außer Rohstoffe jemals zu bieten gehabt?


Ich beobachte die Welt nicht durch das Zielfernrohr einer Waffe. 

Reden wir vom gleichen Russland? Russland war im ersten Halbjahr drittgrößter Exporteur in die EU und fünftgrößter Handelspartner gesamt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/docum...e-8bff-4715-1c64-05f413bdb70d?t=1628844531383



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das alles mit Entwicklungshilfe und einer mehr als respektvollen und zurückhaltenden Außenpolitik.


Warum denkst du wohl, bin ich der Meinung das Entwicklungshilfe knallhart auf den Prüfstand gehört?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie man sieht kommt man damit nicht wirklich zum Ziel, sondern wird nur untergebuttert, damit China seine eigenen Interessen mit aller Aggressivität überall auf der Welt durchsetzen kann.
> Besonders informativ zu dem Thema ist sich auch mal die Beziehungen zwischen Australien und China die letzten 20 Jahre anzuschauen und ihre Veränderungen.


Na dann, hau mal raus! Was schlägst du denn vor? Wenn ein gesunder Mittelweg für dich nicht die Lösung ist, dann bin ich ja gespannt mit was du um´s Eck kommst.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum darf man nicht einfach mal die positiven Sachen übernehmen?


Frag ich mich auch. Gibt viele Länder die in einigen Bereichen die richtigen Ansätze haben. Lieber gut geklaut als schlecht erfunden.


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibt es ja in Deutschland die Pendlerpauschale vom Staat.


Als ob die Pendlerpauschale der große Wurf ist. Personen die kaum oder gar keine Steuern zahlen, bekommen durch sie schon seit eh und je nichts zurück. Dahingegen werden Personen, die ohnehin schon viel verdienen, durch sie übermäßig bevorzugt. Also ein Paradebeispiel für eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip und ein Mittel zur Gentrifizierung des ländlichen Raums.


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2021)

Interessante Studie:




__





						Exklusiv: Mehrheit der Deutschen würde Linke im Bundestag nicht vermissen
					

In einer exklusiven Umfrage hoffen nur 38 Prozent der Befragten, dass die Linke die Fünf-Prozent-Hürde bei der Bundestagswahl überspringt. Besonders beliebt ist die Partei allerdings bei einer bestimmten Wählergruppe.




					web.de
				




Insbesondere dass die Linke vor allem von jungen Leuten gewählt wird. Leider wollen sich da nur wenige aktiv in der Partei beteiligen.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibt es ja in Deutschland die Pendlerpauschale vom Staat.


Komplett abschaffen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Reden wir vom gleichen Russland? Russland war im ersten Halbjahr drittgrößter Exporteur in die EU und fünftgrößter Handelspartner gesamt.


Ja reden wir, das Russland das vom Handelsvolumen hinter dem 8,5 Millionen Einwohner Zwerg Schweiz rangiert und 2021 etwas mehr exportiert hat, weil halt der Winter kälter war.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Warum denkst du wohl, bin ich der Meinung das Entwicklungshilfe knallhart auf den Prüfstand gehört?





Painkiller schrieb:


> Na dann, hau mal raus! Was schlägst du denn vor? Wenn ein gesunder Mittelweg für dich nicht die Lösung ist, dann bin ich ja gespannt mit was du um´s Eck kommst.


Verarschen kann ich mich auch alleine, wo sind deine Argumente, dass ich aufgezeigt habe, dass deine und Seahawks Strategie bei China völlig versagt hat, diese Politik (die ihr als Strategie bezeichnet) wurde über 20 Jahre betrieben und herausgekommen ist ein militärisch und wirtschaftlich aggressiver Hegemon, so viel dazu das Entwicklungshilfe und eine gerechte und zurückhaltende Außenpolitik besser schützen als Waffen. Eben am Beispiel China schon mal nicht!

Damit die EU und oder Deutschland überhaupt wieder ernst genommen wird auf der internationalen Bühne und erpressischeren Forderungen entgegentreten kann, ist eine erhebliche Mehrinvestition in die BW nötig, wir liegen im Moment bei 1,2-1,3% des BIP, 2-3% ja nach politischer Entwicklung unserer noch Bündnispartner wäre mehr als angemessen, wenn es schlecht läuft eventuell noch um einiges mehr, andernfalls wird man je nach politischer Entwicklung zum Spielball der sich entwickelden wesentlich aggressiveren Pole. Und das dann mit allen wirtschaftlichen und sicherheitsrelevanten Konsequenzen.


Poulton schrieb:


> Als ob die Pendlerpauschale der große Wurf ist. Personen die kaum oder gar keine Steuern zahlen, bekommen durch sie schon seit eh und je nichts zurück. Dahingegen werden Personen, die ohnehin schon viel verdienen, durch sie übermäßig bevorzugt. Also ein Paradebeispiel für eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip und ein Mittel zur Gentrifizierung des ländlichen Raums.


Die Gentrifizierung des Landes ist eine absolute politische und gesellschaftliche Notwendigkeit und auch sonst teile ich deine Kritik nicht wirklich, aber das wir beide Lichtjahre politisch auseinander sind, ist ja nun nicht wirklich ein Geheimnis.


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Gentrifizierung des Landes ist eine absolute politische und gesellschaftliche Notwendigkeit und auch sonst teile ich deine Kritik nicht wirklich, aber das wir beide Lichtjahre politisch auseinander sind, ist ja nun nicht wirklich ein Geheimnis.


Na dann mal raus mit der Sprache: Wenn die Stadt etwas ist was man sich leisten können muss und der ländliche Raum auch, wo sollen denn dann die Leute leben, die es sich nicht leisten können?


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Na dann mal raus mit der Sprache: Wenn die Stadt etwas ist was man sich leisten können muss und der ländliche Raum auch, wo sollen denn dann die Leute leben, die es sich nicht leisten können?


Es hat über Jahre eher Jahrzehnte eine Landflucht gegeben, dass Ergebnis sind die Mieten in Städten und Ballungsräumen, auch weil man durch zu wenig Investitionen das Land immer unattraktiver gemacht hat.
Die allgemeine Hipster Vorstellung das wir in Zukunft alle in Urbanen Großzentren leben, ist doch schon jetzt grandios gescheitert.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hilft Telegram nicht zu nutzen.


Ich nutze den ja sowieso nicht. Aber da sind  eben die ganzen Schwurbler unterwegs.

Heute kommt die "ARD-Wahlarena" dieses mal mit Olaf Scholz: Nächste "ARD-Wahlarena" mit SPD-Kanzlerkandidat Olaf Scholz
Baerbock hat sich ja gestern ganz gut geschlagen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> als in deinem Vertrag steht und das am besten ohne es aufzuschreiben


Ich sag nur, dass mein Vater auch 55 Stunden pro Woche arbeitet und das nicht in einer leitenden Position und ich das auch von vielen anderen kenne wo es nichtmal aufgeschrieben wird. 
In Deutschland ist es auch der gute Ton, dass man geht wenn die Arbeit gemacht ist. 

Du musst bedenken, dass Japan sich kulturell und technisch über Jahrhunderte abgeschottet hat, es ist so oder so schon beeindruckend wo sie gelandet sind. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon kann eine Fahrtkostenbezuschussung auch ziemlich unfair sein, denn eventuell zahlt der Mitarbeiter der näher an der Firma wohnt auch noch mehr Miete, dann ist er doppelt gekniffen gegenüber seinen Mitarbeitern, die Fahrtkostenzuschuss bekommen und weniger Miete bezahlen.


Er ist nicht doppelt gekniffen, es geht doch nur um die Ersetzung der finanziellen Kosten und nicht um die anderen Kosten. 
Der Mitarbeiter der weiter weg wohnt zahlt vielleicht weniger für seine Wohnung, aber ganz ehrlich Zeit ist richtig kostbar. 
Wenn du pro Tag eine Stunde weniger unterwegs bist ist das als würdest du eine Stunde weniger arbeiten. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibt es ja in Deutschland die Pendlerpauschale vom Staat.


Die komplett anders ist, ich hab 2018 zum Beispiel meine komplette Lohnsteuer zurück bekommen. Irgendwann ist Ende bei dem was man erstattet bekommt. 

Und dann noch das was Poulton sagt, das stimmt auch. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich beobachte die Welt nicht durch das Zielfernrohr einer Waffe.


Der doch auch nicht, eher durch die ausgeschnittenen Löcher in einer Ausgabe der WELT😅


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2021)

Historisches Tief: Union fällt unter 20 Prozent - Niedrigster Wert seit Gründung
					

Die Union leidet laut Forsa unter dem schlechten Image ihres Kanzlerkandidaten Armin Laschet. Kurz vor der Bundestagswahl fällt sie auf ein historisches Tief.




					www.fr.de
				



Auf die Koalitionsverhandlungen bin ich jetzt schon gespannt und ob Bartsch nicht Recht behalten wird mit seiner Äußerung, das Merkel Weihnachten noch geschäftsführend im Amt ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und dann noch das was Poulton sagt, das stimmt auch.


Extra für ihn sogar nochmal als schamloser Eigenquote:


Spoiler






Poulton schrieb:


> Don-71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > WTF?
> ...





Aber wahrscheinlich musste der Beitrag der Welt, seinen Guck-Löchern in der Zeitung weichen.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Hier mal eine Einschätzung zu Scholz gestern Abend in der Wahlarena: Die unerbittliche Sachlichkeit des Olaf Scholz
Ich finde auch das er das wie gewohnt gemacht hat. Wenig Leidenschaft aber viel Ruhe und Sachlichkeit.

Am 15.09. ist Laschet dran: Dritte "ARD-Wahlarena" mit CDU-Kanzlerkandidat Armin Laschet


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2021)

Oh, also heute Comedy auf der ARD.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Oh, also heute Comedy auf der ARD.


Hoffentlich wird er aus dem Konzept gebracht.


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2021)

Ich konnte es nie verstehen warum die CDU Laschet genommen hat, denn der kann eigentlich nicht viel außer Ausgleich zwischen politischen Lagern zu finden und jeden mit Pöstchen zu befriedigen.

Ansonsten lässt er in NRW seine Minister machen, das klappt mal gut und mal weniger.  CDU Wähler werden Reul und seine Angriffe auf Familienverbände mit Migrationshintergründen wahrscheinlich goutieren, dafür hat er eine planlose Schulministerin und eine ahnungslose Umweltministerin. Was Laschet aber in seiner Zeit in NRW nie geliefert hat war Führung. Er segelt auf der Welle mit, aber er wird sich nie an die Spitze Stellen. Und das merkt der Wähler im Wahlkampf allzu deutlich.

Eine CDU unter Laschet ist nicht mehr die CDU unter Merkel oder Kohl. Die Flutkatastrophe in NRW hat deutlich gezeigt, dass Laschet Krise nicht kann und ich denke jeder (inklusive der Linken) erwartet von der CDU als Partei, dass sie in Krisenzeiten in der Lage ist Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Mit Söder läge die CDU/CSU imho bei 35%+.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2021)

Trotzdem hat er es irgendwie mal geschafft Kraft als Ministerpräsident abzulösen. Obwohl sie jetzt sicher nicht die Unbeliebtheit in Person war.


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und heute Abend ist Laschet dran


Am 15.09. ist er _dran._


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat er es irgendwie mal geschafft Kraft als Ministerpräsident abzulösen. Obwohl sie jetzt sicher nicht die Unbeliebtheit in Person war.


Das war nicht so schwer. Rot-Grün und Kraft hatte das Thema innere Sicherheit in NRW völlig aus den Augen verloren und die Grünen haben in der Schulpolitik das Thema Inklusion überhitzt.  Dazu kam natürlich der Bundestrend bei dem der Schulztrain gerade vor die Wand fuhr. 
Kraft selber war aber immer populärer als Laschet.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Am 15.09. ist er _dran._


Ups, da hatte ich nicht richtig gelesen. Stimmt! Sorry.

Habs auch mal korrigiert im Beitrag.


----------



## seahawk (8. September 2021)

Hat Laschet Zeit noch einige Slapsticknummern ein zu studieren. Ich empfehle die Eröffnung mit dem Satz "Das Land befindet sich nach 16 Jahren in einem schlimmen Zustand, wir müssen anpacken um es zu ändern." und sich dann eine Torte ins Gesicht zu klatschen. Alternativ kann er ja sagen, dass er das Klimathema erst nimmt, immerhin hat er sich in den Flutgebieten 2 Paar Lederschuhe versaut. Das überzeugt!


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hat Laschet Zeit noch einige Slapsticknummern ein zu studieren. Ich empfehle die Eröffnung mit dem Satz "Das Land befindet sich nach 16 Jahren in einem schlimmen Zustand, wir müssen anpacken um es zu ändern."


Das hat doch damit gar nichts zu tun!


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Ich finde gut das die CDU Laschet ausgewählt hat. So bekommt sie auch endlich mal eine Klatsche.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1435484668481114117

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zukunft!


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2021)

Zählt es bei der Union eigentlich schon als parteischädigendes Verhalten, wenn man Laschet-Plakate aufhängt?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du pro Tag eine Stunde weniger unterwegs bist ist das als würdest du eine Stunde weniger arbeiten.


Eine Stunde rumgegurke in der Weltgeschichte empfinde ich i.d.R. als anstrengender als 1h Arbeit. Das ist teilweise schon Äquivalent zu 2 bis 3h Arbeit. Und dann hat man 2,5h davon täglich mit dem ÖPNV...


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2021)

Kommt drauf an, im ICE 2 mal 5 Stunden pro Woche ist deutlich angenehmer als 10 mal pro Woche durch den Düsseldorfer Berufsverkehr und nur eine Stunde fahren. Hab ich einmal gemacht, auf den grob 20km fast 10 Unfälle gehabt weil andere vor mir ohne Blinker und ohne jeden Abstand über die Spuren gezogen sind.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja reden wir, das Russland das vom Handelsvolumen hinter dem 8,5 Millionen Einwohner Zwerg Schweiz rangiert und 2021 etwas mehr exportiert hat, weil halt der Winter kälter war.


An die Extremwetterlagen müssen wir uns aufgrund des Klimawandels langfristig gewöhnen. Von daher wird Russland ein wichtiger Handelspartner bleiben, denke ich.

Es ist mir klar, das die Sanktionen sowohl Handel als auch Investitionen arg gebremst haben.

Aber das Handelsdefizit der EU mit Russland betrug im Jahr 2019 immer noch 55 Milliarden Euro. Damit liegt Russland auf Platz 2. Platz 1 geht an China. 

2019 stammten 26% aller Importe von Erdöl und Erdölprodukten, 38% aller Gas-Importe und über 40% der Kohle-Importe aus Russland. Aber auch andere Rohstoffe, wie Eisen, Stahl, Nickel und Aluminium und Holz wurden in die EU exportiert. 

Die EU ist mit Abstand der größte Investor in Russland gewesen. 2018 wurden 75% der ausländischen Investitionen in Russland von EU-Ländern getätigt. 

Die EU war sowohl bei den Exporten, als auch bei den Importen Russlands größter Handelspartner. 2019 machten Russlands Importe aus der EU 35% der Gesamtimporte aus, vor den Sanktionen waren es 39%. Der Anteil der Exporte in die EU belief sich auf 42%, 2012 waren es 50%. Für Russland ist/war die EU sehr wichtig, den Zahlen nach. Das kann sich natürlich jeder Zeit ändern. Das bestreite ich gar nicht.

 Der Ansatz der EU war zu Beginn mehr als deutlich zu erkennen. 1997 schlossen die EU und Russland ein umfassendes Partnerschafts- und Kooperations-Abkommen auch mit dem Ziel die wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen auszubauen. In den darauffolgenden Jahren kam es zu einem Aufschwung im Handel mit Russland.

Die fallenden Importwerte der EU aus Russland zwischen 2014 und 2016 sind zu einem großen Teil auf sinkende Gas- und Erdölpreise zurückzuführen und nicht so sehr auf geringere Importmengen. Die Sanktionen der EU und der USA gegen Russland wurden 2014 so gestaltet, dass sie die engen Energiebeziehungen der EU mit Russland, vor allem im Erdgasbereich, mittel- bis langfristig nicht gefährden. Siehe Nord Stream 2. Trotz politischen Eiertanz ist das Teil so gut wie fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann über Russland hin- und her diskutieren. Aber wie sagte Charles de Gaulle einmal? _„Zwischen Staaten gibt es keine Freundschaft sondern nur Interessen.“  _

Die derzeitige Politik Putins lässt nur den Schluss zu, dass sich Russland als souveräne Großmacht versteht, welche die EU mehr als Wirtschaftspartner betrachtet, als einen Verbündeten mit gemeinsamer Ideologie. Trotz all der Unterschiede ( Wertesystem, Auffassung von Demokratie, Menschenrechte etc.) und der gemeinsamen Vergangenheit, ist der einzige Weg einer Annäherung beider Seiten, über eine ökonomische Verflechtung, innerhalb einer strategischen Partnerschaft. Dazu müsste Russland aber auf die EU zugehen. Das widerum erfordert ein geschlossenes klares Auftreten der EU und der einzelnen Mitgliedsländer. Du kannst nämlich nicht Wasser predigen und Wein saufen. Ob, wann und unter welcher Regierung wir das erleben dürfen, steht noch in den Sternen. 

Und zur Russland-Strategie Deutschlands noch ein paar Worte:
Wer hat denn 16 Jahre lang regiert und alle Möglichkeiten in der Hand gehabt? Genau, die Union! Und jetzt sag bitte nicht: _"Das hat doch damit nichts zu tun." _Denn zum einen ist das Laschets Satz und zum anderen hat das sehr wohl damit etwas zu tun. Vorallem wenn man mal sieht was zum Thema Russland von offizieller Seite so zu lesen ist: *Klick* , *Klick* . Wasser und Wein... So wirkt es zumindest auf mich. Ich kann mich aber auch irren. Wer ist schon frei von Fehlern?!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Verarschen kann ich mich auch alleine, wo sind deine Argumente, dass ich aufgezeigt habe, dass deine und Seahawks Strategie bei China völlig versagt hat, diese Politik (die ihr als Strategie bezeichnet) wurde über 20 Jahre betrieben und herausgekommen ist ein militärisch und wirtschaftlich aggressiver Hegemon, so viel dazu das Entwicklungshilfe und eine gerechte und zurückhaltende Außenpolitik besser schützen als Waffen. Eben am Beispiel China schon mal nicht!


Bis jetzt fand ich die Diskussion wirklich gut und hatte Spaß daran. Was zum Geier soll denn jetzt dieser aggressive Unterton?  Niemand will dich hier verarschen. Ich seh das so: Jeder der hier im Thread mitdiskutiert will das Beste für unser Land. Nur über den Weg ist man sich nicht einig. Von daher: Kein Grund auf einen agressiven Diskussionston zu wechseln.

Zum Rest des Posts:

Ich habe niemals behauptet das meine und Seahawks Strategie die Richtige im Umgang mit China oder Russland wäre. Ich habe @seahawk aber zugestimmt das friedliche Mittel ein wichtiger und richtiger Ansatz sind, aber ohne Armee und Rüstung die Rechnung nicht aufgeht. Und nein, ich bin mit der Strategie gegenüber Russland und China nicht einverstanden.

Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren:


> Durch wirtschaftlichen Handel, gute Geschäftsbeziehungen und eben gerechte und respektvolle Außenpolitik  kann man sein Land auch schützen. *Natürlich ersetzt sowas nicht die Armee. Aber es ergänzt sie hervorragend in meinen Augen.*





> Angefangen be*i gemeinsamen Rüstungsprojekten*, EU-Klimaziele, Mobilität, Covid, Vereinigtes Königreich, Gesetze, Reformen etc. *Vorallem wird es interessant wie man gegenüber China und Russland auftreten will*. Denn immerhin sind das wichtige Handelspartner der EU.* In meinen Augen muss es hier einen gesunden Mittelweg geben*. Ein Kalter Krieg 2.0 wäre fatal.





> *Wie oben schon erwähnt denke ich das militärische Stärke alleine keine Probleme löst. Sie ist ein Teil des großen Ganzen aber eben nur ein Teil davon.* Pumpst du zuviel Geld in die Rüstung, dann fehlt dir das Geld an anderer Stelle.
> Ohne eine funktionierende EU, wirtschaftlichen Handel, gute Geschäftsbeziehungen, durchdachte Entwicklungspolitik und eben gerechte und respektvolle Außenpolitik wird die Rechnung nicht aufgehen.


Quelle: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/bundestagswahl-2021-wahlkampfthread.603335/post-10840262

Ich dachte eigentlich das wäre klar gewesen, deshalb hab ich auch nach deinen Ideen gefragt.




> Damit die EU und oder Deutschland überhaupt wieder ernst genommen wird auf der internationalen Bühne und erpressischeren Forderungen entgegentreten kann, ist eine erhebliche Mehrinvestition in die BW nötig, wir liegen im Moment bei 1,2-1,3% des BIP, 2-3% ja nach politischer Entwicklung unserer noch Bündnispartner wäre mehr als angemessen, wenn es schlecht läuft eventuell noch um einiges mehr, andernfalls wird man je nach politischer Entwicklung zum Spielball der sich entwickelden wesentlich aggressiveren Pole. Und das dann mit allen wirtschaftlichen und sicherheitsrelevanten Konsequenzen.


+1 
Ich stimme dir hier absolut zu. Wie schon erwähnt, ist die Armee ein Teil des großen Ganzen in meinen Augen.

 Das 2% Ziel der Nato sollte definitiv in Angriff genommen werden. Was danach kommt werden wir sehen. Nur muss das Material auch bei der Truppe angekommen. Und zwar über alle Waffengattungen hinweg. Dazu musst du erstmal die Bürokratie entschlacken. D.h. du brauchst eine innere Reform. Die Berichte der Wehrbeauftragen und des ehemaligen Wehrbeauftragen sprechen Bände.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2021)

Und wieder die Korruptions-CSU




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1435318753315770369

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Mitarbeiter der weiter weg wohnt zahlt vielleicht weniger für seine Wohnung, *aber ganz ehrlich Zeit ist richtig kostbar.*
> Wenn du pro Tag eine Stunde weniger unterwegs bist ist das als würdest du eine Stunde weniger arbeiten.


Oh man ich habe so am Boden gelegen, du bist in deiner ideologischen Argumentation weder ernst zu nehmen und es ist wirklich peinlich, wie du dir je nach Gusto deine Argumente zurecht legst.

Vor ein paar Wochen musste ich mir von dir noch anhören, *dass ich gefälligst 6 Stunden mehr Zeit für ein Wochendendausflug in Kauf nehmen soll*, um das mit Bahn und ÖPNV zu erledigen anstatt mit dem Auto, wo man sich noch zu viert die Kilometer geteilt hat. Und jetzt so etwas.


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/bundestagswahl-2021-wahlkampfthread.603335/page-28#post-10787728
		

Dir ist schon klar, dass diese Argumentation genauso für Autofahrten im Vergleich zum ÖPNV zur Arbeit zählt?

@ Painkiller

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das ein Missverständnis ist, oder ob du einfach die vielen Posts davor zu diesem Strang, und Seahawks mehr als eindeutige Meinung dazu nicht wirklich wahrgenommen hast.
Deine jetzige Klarstellung unterscheidet sich Lichtjahre von den Vorstellungen Seahawks und das kannst du auch Schwarz auf Weiß nachlesen, denn er will das Militär auf den finanziellen Stand 2013 einfrieren und Auslandeinsätze komplett verbieten und sich *ausschließlich* auf Entwicklungshilfe und eine gerechte Außenpolitik verlassen. Genauso wie er aus der Nato austreten möchte, damit die US Atombomben und die US *Besatzungstruppen* (Seahawks original Ausdruck) hier abziehen können. Darüber hinaus hält es es für ein großes Ziel die verankerte Westbindung der Bundesrepublik aufzulösen.

Zu Russland:
Ich werde aus deinem Post jetzt nicht wirklich schlau, welche Meinung du in Bezug auf Russland wirklich für richtig hälst, ich persönlich sehe mit dem Regime Putin in keinster Weise die Möglichkeit oder auch nur den Wunsch einer strategischen Partnerschaft!
Das Regime Putin unternimmt alles die EU nachhaltig zu destabilisieren oder gar zu zerstören, man kann den momentanen Handel aufrechterhalten, so wie Bilaterale Gespräche, eine Annäherung wäre für mich aber völlig ausgeschlossen, so lange die Annexion der Krim aufrechterhalten wird, und hybride Kriege und frozen Konflikte zum Repertoire des Regimes gehören.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen musste ich mir von dir noch anhören, *dass ich gefälligst 6 Stunden mehr Zeit für ein Wochendendausflug in Kauf nehmen soll*, um das mit Bahn und ÖPNV zu erledigen anstatt mit dem Auto, wo man sich noch zu viert die Kilometer geteilt hat. Und jetzt so etwas.


Süß wie du keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Urlaub und dem Alltag machst

230 Arbeitstage pro Jahr und pro Tag eine Stunde mehr sind halt 230 Stunden.
5 mal Urlaub inklusive Wochenendausflügen sind 30 Stunden.

Kann es sein, dass du dein zweites Staatsexamen nicht gemacht hast weil du dich bei Tatsachen und Fakten vor Lachen nicht mehr halten konntest und das immer schlimmer geworden ist?
Ich meine, dass du bei klugen Argumentationen immer vor lachen am Boden liegst klingt echt nicht gesund!


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wieder die Korruptions-CSU


Tja wieder eine volle Peinlichkeit und dein und Herrn C. Storchs komplettes Nichtwissen!
Kein Verkehrsminister kann Gelder nach Bayern leiten, auf was Herr Storch sich bezieht ist, das Bayern aus den Infrastrukturfonds das meiste Geld abgerufen hat, weil sie einfach eine funktionierende Verwaltung haben, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Bundesländern, die es nicht schaffen zwischen 20-40 Milliarden die seit 3-4 Jahren jedes Jahr im Haushalt stehen und nicht abgerufen werden, weil man nicht die nötige Verwaltungskapazität und Expertise hat.
Was Herr Storch hier betreibt sind plumpeste Propaganda Lügen, die man halt den Uninformierten gut unterjubeln kann, die diese dann auch noch weiterverbreiten und unvoreingenommen glauben!  


Sparanus schrieb:


> Süß wie du keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Urlaub und dem Alltag machst


Ja Zeit ist Zeit und wie du so schön sagst kostbar, vollkommen egal ob am Wochenende oder unter der Woche, aber wahrscheinlich willst du jetzt als Linker der Bevölkerung auch noch vorschreiben, wann sie ihre Zeit als kostbar zu definieren hat und wann eher nicht! 

Und wie gesagt diese Argumentation zählt genauso für eine Zeitersparnis Auto versus ÖPNV zur Arbeitsstelle, bei vielen Sternausgerichteten ÖPNV Netzwerken, gibt es da in einigen Städten doch recht große Unterschiede!


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja wieder eine volle Peinlichkeit und dein und Herrn C. Storchs komplettes Nichtwissen!


Bist du eigentlich noch ganz wach? Also so wirklich geistig nicht mehr auf der Höhe? 

Das ist der O Ton von Söder, klick doch dieses Scheiß Video an und höre was Söder selbst sagt.
Meine Fresse warst du in der Schule den ganzen Tag nur Kreide holen? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja Zeit ist Zeit und wie du so schön sagst kostbar,


Ja deswegen spart man die Zeit sich um ein Auto kümmern zu müssen


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ @Painkiller
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das ein Missverständnis ist, oder ob du einfach die vielen Posts davor zu diesem Strang, und Seahawks mehr als eindeutige Meinung dazu nicht wirklich wahrgenommen hast.
> Deine jetzige Klarstellung unterscheidet sich Lichtjahre von den Vorstellungen Seahawks und das kannst du auch Schwarz auf Weiß nachlesen, denn er will das Militär auf den finanziellen Stand 2013 einfrieren und Auslandeinsätze komplett verbieten und sich *ausschließlich* auf Entwicklungshilfe und eine gerechte Außenpolitik verlassen. Genauso wie er aus der Nato austreten möchte, damit die US Atombomben und die US *Besatzungstruppen* (Seahawks original Ausdruck) hier abziehen können. Darüber hinaus hält es es für ein großes Ziel die verankerte Westbindung der Bundesrepublik aufzulösen.


Das würde einiges erklären!
Ich hab zwar das Vorgeplänkel gelesen, aber meine Antwort bezog sich rein auf die eine Aussage von Seahawk, ohne Betrachtung des Vorgeplänkels. Sorry für das Missverständnis, ich denke jetzt sollte alles klar sein. 



> Zu Russland:
> Ich werde aus deinem Post jetzt nicht wirklich schlau, welche Meinung du in Bezug auf Russland wirklich für richtig hälst, ich persönlich sehe mit dem Regime Putin in keinster Weise die Möglichkeit oder auch nur den Wunsch einer strategischen Partnerschaft!
> Das Regime Putin unternimmt alles die EU nachhaltig zu destabilisieren oder gar zu zerstören, man kann den momentanen Handel aufrechterhalten, so wie Bilaterale Gespräche, eine Annäherung wäre für mich aber völlig ausgeschlossen, so lange die Annexion der Krim aufrechterhalten wird, und hybride Kriege und frozen Konflikte zum Repertoire des Regimes gehören.


Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Auftreten der EU und Deutschland einheitlich und mit ordentlich Selbstvertrauen erfolgen. Egal welchem Land gegenüber. 

Aber direkt auf Russland bezogen, bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher. Den Fakten nach sitzen wir, also Deutschland, zwischen zwei Stühlen. Auf der einen verteidigt Deutschland zum Beispiel die Ukraine und deren territoriale Integrität, und auf der anderen Seite untergräbt es die urkrainischen Interessen mit dem Nord Stream 2 Projekt. Steinmeier selbst bezeichnet Nord Stream 2 als eine der letzten Brücken zwischen Russland und Europa. Auf der anderen Seite hat Deutschland seit 2014 einen unverzichtbaren Beitrag zur europäischen Stabilität geleistet und war für die entschiedene Reaktion der EU gegen die russische Aktionen maßgeblich mitverantwortlich. Wir stehen also an einem Scheideweg. Evtl. ist die Zeit reif für einen Generationen- und Paradigmenwechsel in der deutschen Russland-Politik? Evtl. deshalb, weil das hart davon abhängt wer im September den Zuschlag des Volkes erhält.


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Den Fakten nach sitzen wir, also Deutschland, zwischen zwei Stühlen.


Und innerhalb Deutschlands sitzt man auf zwei verschiedenen Stühlen: https://www.rnd.de/politik/forsa-um...tsche-den-usa-HMUGK6VO6BADTCBKZM6ZY4GANU.html

(Unabhängig davon: Hat es eigentlich einen genauen Grund, warum manche Links automatisch umgewandelt werden in dieses unfurl und manche nur als reiner Link stehen bleiben?)


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eine Stunde rumgegurke in der Weltgeschichte empfinde ich i.d.R. als anstrengender als 1h Arbeit. Das ist teilweise schon Äquivalent zu 2 bis 3h Arbeit. Und dann hat man 2,5h davon täglich mit dem ÖPNV...


Gerade in Großstädten bestimmt purer Stress.
Da bin ich froh entspannter zu leben.


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2021)

Hier mal eine ganz interessante Wahl-Umfrage auf die ich zufällig gestoßen bin, mit deutlich abweichenden Ergebnissen vom "Mainstream".









						Queere Wahlstudie: Absolute Mehrheit für die Grünen, Union unter fünf Prozent
					

Würden nur queere Menschen in Deutschland wählen, könnten die Grünen alleine regieren – und Union und AfD wären nicht im Bundestag vertreten. Zwischen Schwulen und Lesben gibt es jedoch Unterschiede. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerade in Großstädten bestimmt purer Stress.


In Großstädten besteht aber weniger Zwang das Auto zu nehmen.
Nun ja für den Bäcker vielleicht schon, der hat dann aber auch eher weniger Berufsverkehr.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In Großstädten besteht aber weniger Zwang das Auto zu nehmen.


Trotzdem sind sie vollgestopf mit Autos. Und die Busse und Bahnen sind nicht weniger voll.

In der Markus Lanz Sendung gestern Abend ist es richtig abgegangen: Markus Lanz vom 8. September 2021

Einerseits Katja Kipping und Ralf Stegner. Auf der andere Seite die Unternehmerin Sarna Röser und der Journalist Wolfram Weimer. Letzterer ist meiner Meinung nach als Journalist nicht wirklich objektiv. Sonst würde er nicht soviel populistisches Zeug von sich geben.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf der andere Seite die Unternehmerin Sarna Röser und der Journalist Wolfram Weimer. Letzterer ist meiner Meinung nach als Journalist nicht wirklich objektiv. Sonst würde er nicht soviel populistisches Zeug von sich geben.


Herr Weimer ist an so ziemlich letzter Stelle Journalist. Davor war er schon immer Unternehmer und Verfechter einer konservativ-wirtschaftsliberalen Politik.

Sein Hausblatt ist/war die "Welt" und das von ihm gegründete Magazin "Cicero" im Wesentlichen auch eine konservative Dauerwerbesendung, außer dass dort auch immer wieder tatsächlich wertvolle Analysen zu finden sind, wenn sich die Autoren zwischendurch einmal von ihrem ideologischen Credo lösen können und neutral bei den Fakten bleiben. Wohlgemerkt, viele kluge Köpfe, aber als solche häufig mit Scheuklappen bestückt. <-- Mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Herr Weimer ist an so ziemlich letzter Stelle Journalist. Davor war er schon immer Unternehmer und Verfechter einer konservativ-wirtschaftsliberalen Politik.


Aber er wird gerne als Journalist bezeichnet und man merkt ihn immer wieder an, wie "befangen" er dabei ist.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2021)

Nun man kann auch die reine Wahrheit schreiben, aber die Argumentation dabei in eine bestimmte Richtung lenken, das ist doch kein Widerspruch.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun man kann auch die reine Wahrheit schreiben, aber die Argumentation dabei in eine bestimmte Richtung lenken, das ist doch kein Widerspruch.


Er schreibt/sagt aber nicht die Wahrheit, sondern lässt in seine journalistische Beschreibung seine vorgefasste Meinung einfliessen. Was er da teilweise über die Linken behauptet hat mit der SED Keule ist purer Populismus.
Und er hat nur von den "kreativen" Unternehmern gesprochen welche das Land voran bringen. Nie von Arbeitnehmern. Das haben die anderen dann getan.

*Edit:* die CDU zerfleddert sich wieder selbst Maaßen fordert Abberufung Priens aus "Zukunftsteam"

nach dieser Äußerung Priens



> Prien hatte in der ZDF-Sendung Markus Lanz auf die Frage, wie sie es finde, dass Maaßen in Südthüringen von der CDU aufgestellt wurde, gesagt: "Das muss ich hinnehmen, auch wenn ich davon natürlich überhaupt nicht begeistert bin und mich frage, was Herr Maaßen eigentlich in der CDU sucht."


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und innerhalb Deutschlands sitzt man auf zwei verschiedenen Stühlen: https://www.rnd.de/politik/forsa-um...tsche-den-usa-HMUGK6VO6BADTCBKZM6ZY4GANU.html


Es ist echt eine schwierige Situation. Meiner Meinung nach dürfen wir die existenziellen Sorgen und Bedürfnissen der deutschen Verbündeten und Partner in Mittel- und Osteuropa nicht ignorieren.



RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit:* die CDU zerfleddert sich wieder selbst Maaßen fordert Abberufung Priens aus "Zukunftsteam"


In Bayern ist die CSU auch abgewatscht worden:








						Bundestagswahl-Umfrage:  CSU stürzt in Laschet-Krise
					

Umfrage zur Bundestagswahl: Im Bayerntrend fällt die CSU auf historisch schlechte 28 Prozent. Zulegen können vor allem SPD und Freie Wähler.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				



Scheinbar ist so langsam der Groschen gefallen, das nochmals 16 Jahre "weiter so" nicht gut für die Zukunft wären.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. September 2021)

Alle Umfragen deuten auf ein Wahldebakel bei der CDU/CSU hin. Ich denke, sie sind nicht mehr zu retten. Kaum jemand spricht sich öffentlich für Laschet aus (wohl aus Angst, dass sie in Mitleidenschaft gerissen werden), Söder meldet sich auch nicht mehr. Die größten Laschet-Unterstützer Schäuble, Seehofer, Merkel etc. werden nach der Wahl aufhören bzw. keine große Rolle mehr spielen, eine Partei-Implosion. Mal schauen, ob die CDU danach besser als die SPD davonkommt.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Einerseits Katja Kipping und Ralf Stegner. Auf der andere Seite die Unternehmerin Sarna Röser und der Journalist Wolfram Weimer. Letzterer ist meiner Meinung nach als Journalist nicht wirklich objektiv. Sonst würde er nicht soviel populistisches Zeug von sich geben.


Der Weimar war echt furchtbar. Hat dauernd immer was von den Ältesten der Linken gelabert.
Natürlich sind noch SED Leute in der Linken. Die haben aber keine wichtigen Ämter. Genauso könnte man fragén, wie viele ehemaligen Stasi Mitarbeiter noch in der FDP oder CDU hocken, die damals mitkamen, als man die Parteien nach der Wende vereinten.


----------



## Gohrbi (9. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht dieses Mal, der grüne Wechsel kommt.


... mal nach BW schauen, was die Grünen, an der Macht, so verzapfen ...... und dann nochmal in sich gehen.
Für den öffentlichen Verkehr werben, ich brauche mit dem Bus für die Familie zur nächsten Stadt (11km) mehr Fahrgeld,
als wenn ich mit der Familie mit dem Auto zum Bodensee (100km) fahre.
Stuttgart 21 nein 25 mit zu verantworten zu haben und was auf 20 Gleisen oberirdisch nicht klappt auf 6 unterirdisch zu verlegen.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Stuttgart 21 nein 25 mit zu verantworten zu haben und was auf 20 Gleisen oberirdisch nicht klappt auf 6 unterirdisch zu verlegen.


Stuttgart 21 wurde schon in den 90er entwickelt. Damals waren die Grünen in BW völlig unbekannt.


----------



## Gohrbi (9. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stuttgart 21 wurde schon in den 90er entwickelt. Damals waren die Grünen in BW völlig unbekannt.


.... stimmt schon, aber die Umsetzung später wurde ....... aber was ist an Stuttgart 25 entwickelt? Von durchgedacht keine Spur,
Zum Glück muss ich nicht unbedingt über Stuttgart verreisen.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... stimmt schon, aber die Umsetzung später wurde ....... aber was ist an Stuttgart 25 entwickelt? Von durchgedacht keine Spur,
> Zum Glück muss ich nicht unbedingt über Stuttgart verreisen.


Ich finde das genauso albern wie du auch, aber soweit ich weiß, sind die Verträge seit den 90ern fertig und dann baut man auch und sagt das nicht ab. Fördermittel usw. 
Wie lange hat man an der Asse gebaut obwohl jeder wusste, dass das sinnfrei ist?
Oder guck dir den Flughafen Berlin Brandenburg an. Seit Anfang der 90er waren die Pläne fertig. Erst 2006 begannen die Bauarbeiten und du weißt ja, wie lange die dauerten.


----------



## Gohrbi (9. September 2021)

... zum Glück gehöre ich einer frühen Generation an, so dass mich der e-Auto Wahn nicht tangieren wird. 
Wenn alle Benziner abgeschafft sind, dann fällt denen dann auf, dass der Strom nicht mehr reicht und das 
100Tde keine Steckdosen vor der Tür haben ..... aber bis das auffällt vergehen noch viele Jahre ....


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder guck dir den Flughafen Berlin Brandenburg an


Wir wollen doch auch nicht die grandiose Elbphilharmonie vergessen 

Wo sie erst mal da war, waren alle happy, aber was war das für ein hick-hack vorher...

Übrigens auch über 2 unterschiedliche Senate verteilt.
Beschlossen von der CDU (von Beust), weitergeführt durch die SPD (Scholz), trotz der Verzehnfachung(!) der ursprünglich geplanten Baukosten.

Solche Dinge (die Elphi und auch S21 und den BER) muss man dann auch einfach mal _durchziehen_.
Wenn man sowas cancelt ist das Gemecker hinterher nur noch größer...


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Für den öffentlichen Verkehr werben, ich brauche mit dem Bus für die Familie zur nächsten Stadt (11km) mehr Fahrgeld,
> als wenn ich mit der Familie mit dem Auto zum


Ist überall so, aber auch nur wenn man den ÖPNV selten nutzt. 


Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wenn alle Benziner abgeschafft sind, dann fällt denen dann auf, dass der Strom nicht mehr reicht und das


LoL
Dann kann man Strom halt importieren, bei Öl juckt es ja keine Sau, dass man da was importieren muss


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> LoL
> Dann kann man Strom halt importieren, bei Öl juckt es ja keine Sau, dass man da was importieren muss


Ja voll Lol, wir importieren dann Strom aus Kernkraftwerken, die teilweise weniger Sicherheitsstandarts haben, als die die wir abgeschaltet haben, und die völlig außerhalb deutscher Kontrolle liegen.
Mal sehen wie lange das keinen juckt.








						Atomkraftwerke in Europa: Die gefährlichsten Akws in Europa
					

Nicht nur in der Ukraine, auch nahe der deutschen Grenze gibt es Probleme mit Atomkraftwerken. Größtes Risiko der insgesamt 128 Anlagen ist ihr hohes Durchschnittsalter von 30,6 Jahren.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Gohrbi (9. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist überall so, aber auch nur wenn man den ÖPNV selten nutzt.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass man das selten vorgeschrieben bekommt.


Was nutzen mir Busse in der Frühe, 09:05 Uhr , wenn ich um 11:30 einen Arztermin habe und dann schon 16:30 heim fahren kann.
Wenn ich in München wohnen könnte, zu Preisen, die ein Rentner zahlen kann, dann brauchte ich kein Auto. Da könnte ich das Geld 
für eine Jahreskarte nutzen und alle Monate meine Frau zum essen ausführen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2021)

*








						Laschets Kanzlerkandidatur: Und wenn er nicht gewinnt?
					

Laschet hat deutlich gemacht, dass er mit der Bundestagswahl nach Berlin wechseln will. Doch was, wenn es für den NRW-Ministerpräsidenten nicht für das Kanzleramt reicht? Diese Szenarien sind möglich. Von Sabine Tenta.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



*
Eventuell schafft er es nicht mal in den Bundestag und in NRW will ihn vor den nächsten Landtagswahlen dann wohl auch keiner mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja voll Lol, wir importieren dann Strom aus Kernkraftwerken, die teilweise weniger Sicherheitsstandarts haben, als die die wir abgeschaltet haben, und die völlig außerhalb deutscher Kontrolle liegen.
> Mal sehen wie lange das keinen juckt.
> 
> 
> ...


Du weißt ganz genau, dass sowas nicht gemeint war Don. 
Die werden diese AKWs übrigens nicht abschalten wenn kein mA nach Deutschland fließt. 

Gemeint war eher sowas wie Desertec oder ähnliches in anderen Teilen der Welt.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Weimar war echt furchtbar. Hat dauernd immer was von den Ältesten der Linken gelabert.
> Natürlich sind noch SED Leute in der Linken.
> Die haben aber keine wichtigen Ämter.


Nach Angabe von Katja Kipping nur noch einer.



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man fragén, wie viele ehemaligen Stasi Mitarbeiter noch in der FDP oder CDU hocken, die damals mitkamen, als man die Parteien nach der Wende vereinten.


Das hatte Ralf Stegner auch gemeint.


----------



## Poulton (9. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man fragén, wie viele ehemaligen Stasi Mitarbeiter noch in der FDP oder CDU hocken, die damals mitkamen, als man die Parteien nach der Wende vereinten.


Ich würde einen draufsetzen: Von denen, die die Blockflöte in den höchsten Tönen gespielt haben, zu denen, welche bei der Pfeifenparade ganz vorne mit dabei sind. 

Eine erstaunlich Wende, diese Wende.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2021)

Da findet man auch reihenweise alte Nazis wenn man mal so in die Geschichte der CDU schaut.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Dieses ewige Gebashe auf die Linken, die wären SED Nachfolgepartei, finde ich auch unfair und nervig. 
Ich finde es gut, dass wir so eine Partei/Kraft im Land haben, auch wenn ich manche Positionen von ihnen als zu radikal empfinde. Aber als ergänzende Kraft sind sie auf jeden Fall wichtig.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2021)

Die 12 Euro Mindestlohn hat sich Scholz doch auch nur dort abgeschaut.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da findet man auch reihenweise alte Nazis wenn man mal so in die Geschichte der CDU schaut.


Ja klar, zähl doch mal auf, aber mit Belegen bitte!


RyzA schrieb:


> Dieses ewige Gebashe auf die Linken, die wären SED Nachfolgepartei, finde ich auch unfair und nervig.
> Ich finde es gut, dass wir so eine Partei/Kraft im Land haben, auch wenn ich manche Positionen von ihnen als zu radikal empfinde. Aber als ergänzende Kraft sind sie auf jeden Fall wichtig.


Eine Partei die ständig alles dafür macht, das sie die fünfte Kolonne Moskaus darstellt und weiterhin alles in ihrer Macht stehende anstellt, um dieses Land (Deutschland) diplomatisch und militärisch in jeglicher Form zu schwächen, jegliche Form von Patriotismus als Faschismus bezeichnet, ist in irgendeiner Form eine Ergänzung?
Man kann nur noch lachen, übrigens war Gysi komplett mit der Stasi verwoben, praktisch hat er alle seine Mandanten an die Stasi verraten. Aber schön das es die Linke gibt, diesen Haufen Sch eisse!

Ich habe hier im Forum mehrfach gesagt, das ich für meine Person, bei einer "Machtergreifung" der AfD in den Untergrund gehen würde, wenn das mein Körper mitmachen würde (was er im Moment macht), *das absolut gleiche würde ich bei der Linken machen!* (Wenn sie die Mehrheit hätte)
Beide wollen das absolut gleiche, die derzeitige Bundesrepublik zerstören und ihre jeweilige Ideologie durchsetzen.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann nur noch lachen, übrigens war Gysi komplett mit der Stasi verwoben, praktisch hat er alle seine Mandanten an die Stasi verraten. Aber schön das es die Linke gibt, diesen Haufen Sch eisse!


Ja, klar, kannst du sicher alles für jeden einzelnen Mandanten belegen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, zähl doch mal auf, aber mit Belegen bitte!


Kiesinger war so einer der 12 Jahre dabei war und für Ribbetropp und Goebbels gearbeitet hat. 

Aber hey erstmal zum Kanzler machen den Nazi. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Eine Partei die ständig alles dafür macht, das sie die fünfte Kolonne Moskaus darstellt und weiterhin alles in ihrer Macht stehende anstellt, um dieses Land (Deutschland) diplomatisch und militärisch in jeglicher Form zu schwächen


Wessen Abgeordnete haben sich denn aus Moskau bezahlen lassen um Brandt als Kanzler zu halten und die deutsche Außenpolitik damit massiv zu beeinflussen? 
Und das ist ja heute nicht anders, nur ist es heute Aserbaidschan. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann nur noch lachen, übrigens war Gysi komplett mit der Stasi verwoben, praktisch hat er alle seine Mandanten an die Stasi verraten. Aber schön das es die Linke gibt, diesen Haufen Sch eisse!







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Puh Don weiß es besser als die Justiz.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eine Partei die ständig alles dafür macht, das sie die fünfte Kolonne Moskaus darstellt und weiterhin alles in ihrer Macht stehende anstellt, um dieses Land (Deutschland) diplomatisch und militärisch in jeglicher Form zu schwächen, jegliche Form von Patriotismus als Faschismus bezeichnet, ist in irgendeiner Form eine Ergänzung?


Ich finde auch das die Linke sich mehr von autokratischen Regimen distanzieren muß. Manchmal hat man das Gefühl die sind damit sogar auf Kuschelkurs.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das die Linke sich mehr von autokratischen Regimen distanzieren muß. Manchmal hat man das Gefühl die sind damit sogar auf Kuschelkurs.


Das gilt ja nicht für alle Politiker der Linken. Ein paar hast du immer darunter, die abschweifen,
Genauso hast du Politiker der Union, die mit einer Afd Koalition liebäugeln.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt ja nicht für alle Politiker der Linken. Ein paar hast du immer darunter, die abschweifen,


Bei der Linken fällt es halt öfter auf. Und man hat auch den Eindruck als wenn es die Haltung der kompletten Partei dabei ist.


Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso hast du Politiker der Union, die mit einer Afd Koalition liebäugeln.


Da kenne ich eigentlich nur den Maaßen. Der fischt am rechten Rand.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei der Linken fällt es halt öfter auf. Und man hat auch den Eindruck als wenn es die Haltung der kompletten Partei dabei ist.


Ich würde sagen, dass die Medien das eher aufgreifen -- Springer Presse *hust*.


RyzA schrieb:


> Da kenne ich eigentlich nur den Maaßen. Der fischt am rechten Rand.


Ich kenne da die gesamte Thüringen CDU, die Kemmerich damals gewählt hatte.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass die Medien das eher aufgreifen -- Springer Presse *hust*.


Willst du mir unterstellen das ich Bild & Co konsumiere?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Willst du mir unterstellen das ich Bild & Co konsumiere?


Ich lese täglich Bild. Ich muss mich ja über irgendwas aufregen.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, zähl doch mal auf, aber mit Belegen bitte!



Raban Adelmann, Mitglied der NSDAP und der SA, saß für die CDU im Bundestag.
Ernst Adam, Mitgleid der NSDAP und weiterer nationalsozialistischer Verbände,  saß zehn Jahre lang für die CDU im Landtag von Rheinland-Pfalz.
Erwin Albrecht, auch NSDAP und SA, saß für die CDU im saarländischen Landtag und war später Fraktionsabgeordneter.
Werner Bahlsen, Mitglied der NSDAP und der SS, war Mitbegründer und Vorsitzender des Wirtschaftsrates der CDU in Niedersachsen.
Fritz Baier, NSDAP, saß 22 Jahre für die CDU im Bundestag.
Wolfgang Bartels, NSDAP, vier Jahre für die CDU im Bundestag.
Walter Bartram, NSDAP, saß für die CDU im Bundestag und war Ministerpräsident in Schleswig-Holstein.
Georg Bauer, NSDAP und SS, saß für die CDU in mehreren Landräten.
Josef Bauer, NSDAP, 16 Jahre für die CDU im Bundestag.
Paul Binder, NSDAP und weitere Verbände, CDU-Landtagsabgeordneter in Baden-Württemberg.
Kurt Birrenbach, NSDAP, für die CDU im Bundestag.
Otto von Bismarck, NSDAP, für die CDU im Bundestag.
Herbert Blankenhorn, NSDAP, Leiter der Politischen Abteilung  des Auswärtigen Amtes.
Walter Bockenkamp, NSDAP, für die CDU im niedersächsischen Landtag, Mitglied des Rundfunkrates des NDR.
Georg Böhme, NSDAP, für die CDU im Bundestag.
Günter Böhme, NSDAP, für die CDU im Bundestag.
Gustav Bosselmann, NSDAP, für die CDU im niedersächsischen Landtag, niedersächsischer Justiz- und später Innenminister.
Bruno Brandes, NSDAP, für die CDU im Bundestag und im Landrat Holzminden.
Klaus Bremm, NSDAP, für die CDU im Bundestag und im Rheinland-Pfälzischen Landtag.
Wilhelm Brese, NSDAP, 20 Jahre für die CDU im Bundestag.
Ewald Bucher, NSDAP, Bundesminister der Justiz und Bundesminister für Städtebau.
Karl von Buchka, NSDAP, für die CDU im Bundestag.
Wilhelm Buggle, NSDAP, für die CDU im Landtag von Baden-Württemberg.

Das war jetzt nur bis "B", und du weiß ja, dass das Alphabet noch ein wenig länger ist. Ich habe mich überdies auf Personen beschränkt, die mindestens Funktionen auf Landesebene bekleideten.

Selbstverständlich kamen einige Altnazis auch in anderen Parteien unter, beispielsweise in der SPD und der FDP; manche sogar ganz offen in den neuen rechten Parteien. Aber um die geht es hier ja nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nur bis "B", und du weiß ja, dass das Alphabet noch ein wenig länger ist. Ich habe mich überdies auf Personen beschränkt, die mindestens Funktionen auf Landesebene bekleideten.


Die CDU hat ein Frauenproblem.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CDU hat ein Frauenproblem.


Deswegen ist Merkel auch seit 16 Jahren schon Kanzlerin.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2021)

Gruß aus Spanien das ich so eben per Bahn erreicht habe was ja laut Don so doof ist und gar nicht klappt. 

2 mal umgestiegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CDU hat ein Frauenproblem.


Wie viele CDU-Funktionäre mit brauner Vergangenheit Gattinnen hatten, die ihrerseits im Bund Deutscher Mädels und ähnlichen Organisationen aktiv waren, ist einfach noch nicht hinlänglich erforscht.


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2021)

Boom goes the Dynamite. Kaum wird nicht positiv über die Union geredet, schon poltert Stahlhelm-Fraktion Don-71 durchs WiPoWi.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe mich überdies auf Personen beschränkt, die mindestens Funktionen auf Landesebene bekleideten.


Ich würde noch die drei Herren bringen:
- Blutrichter Filbinger
- Alfred "saubere Wehrmacht" Dregger, nachdem in den 00er Jahren sogar noch die Hessische CDU Parteizentrale benannt wurde und bis heute so heißt
- Hans Globke, von 1953 bis 1963 Chef des Bundeskanzleramts, Mitverfasser der Nürnberger Rassegesetze

und auch wenn nie Nazis gewesen: Helmut Kohl und Ronald Reagan in Bitburg und ihr Versuch die SS zu rehabilitieren. Wobei da im Nachgang die Reaktion eines nicht geringen Teils der westdeutschen Linken auch mehr als gruselig ist, die das ganze entweder nicht wirklich interessiert hat oder doch das von Moishe Postone geäußerte zutrifft: "_Die Linke hat zu oft das Muster vorherrschender deutscher Einstellungen, das zurückzuweisen sie angetreten war, reproduziert._".


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> und auch wenn nie Nazis gewesen: Helmut Kohl und Ronald Reagan in Bitburg und *ihr Versuch die SS zu rehabilitieren.*


Das war nie Sinn und Zweck der Übung, da ging es schon um etwas mehr, auch haben die vielvältigen Kritiker des damaligen Besuchs, eben das Kohl nicht vorgeworfen, sondern das er die Nazizeit zu etwas "Normalen" stempeln wollte, um außenpolitisch wieder mit den Siegern auf Augenhöhe zu sein.
Rein um die SS oder Waffen SS ging es da nie.








						Bitburg-Kontroverse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wie du siehst gab es darum mehrere Auseinandersetzungen inklusive den späteren Historikerstreit zwischen Nolte und Habermas, letztendlich hat sich das aber mit der Wiedervereinigung und der vergangenen Zeit ziemlich von selbst erledigt.


----------



## hoffgang (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja wieder eine volle Peinlichkeit und dein und Herrn C. Storchs komplettes Nichtwissen!
> Kein Verkehrsminister kann Gelder nach Bayern leiten,



Achso, dann ist Scheuers Intervention bei der Planung des Nationalen Wasserstoffzentrums zugunsten Bayerns also garnicht möglich. Na Gott sei Dank hast du das aufgeklärt.









						Wasserstoffzentrum: Sachsen verschnupft über Scheuer-Entscheidung | MDR.DE
					

Chemnitz muss sich das Geld und das Ansehen als nationales Wasserstoffzentrum mit drei anderen Standorten teilen. In Chemnitz hinterlässt das zum einen Freude, aber auch eine Finanzierungslücke von 35 Millionen Euro.




					www.mdr.de
				






> Ursprünglich sollte das Nationale Wasserstoffzentrum zentral an einen Standort in Deutschland vergeben werden. Nun muss das Gesamtbudget von aktuell bis zu 290 Millionen Euro auf vier Orte verteilt werden. So hat es am Donnerstag Bundesverkehrsminister Scheuer verkündet.[...] *Mit 100 Millionen Euro wird der bayerische Standort Pfeffenhausen das größte Stück vom Kuchen abbekommen.* Das bestätigte Bundesverkehrsminister Andreas Scheuer (CSU) am Donnerstag. Scheuer begründete die Entscheidung für mehrere Standorte damit, dass alle vier Konzepte gleichermaßen überzeugend gewesen seien.



Ach komm, Pfeffenhausen hatte doch so ein gutes Konzept, da KONNTE der Andi garnicht anders.
Ok, was ist mit dem Zentrum für Mobilität? https://taz.de/Vorwuerfe-gegen-Verkehrsminister-Scheuer/!5689722/



> Scheuer hatte ohne Prüfung anderer Standorte der Stadt München den Zuschlag für das Projekt mit einem Finanzvolumen von einer halben Milliarde Euro gegeben – obwohl auch andere Städte die vom Ministerium aufgestellten Auswahlkriterien erfüllen. Das geht aus der Antwort des Bundesverkehrsministeriums auf eine Frage des grünen Bundestagsabgeordneten Sven-Christian Kindler hervor.



Ahja komm, München, da sitzt BMW. Als obs andere Städte in Deutschland gäbe in denen Autobauer sitzen, vollkommen absurd der Gedanke. 

Mann kann die Mär der überlegenen Bayerischen Verwaltung glauben. Mann kann aber auch erkennen, dass seit Oktober 2009 durchgehend ein CSU Politiker das Verkehrsministerium geführt hat.
Wat? Ist das also etwa gar nicht Andis Versagen allein?
Naja, das Narrativ ist jetzt nicht neu... https://www.rbb-online.de/kontraste...sherrenart--wie-minister-dobrindt-mit-st.html



> Der Alexander Dobrindt ist auch aus Bayern und Bundesverkehrsminister. Und im Juli traf er eine einsame Entscheidung, von der viele nicht wissen, warum er das gemacht hat. Am Parlament vorbei gab Dobrindt Geld für Oberau und 26 andere Straßenbauprojekte frei. Gesamtvolumen: mehr als 1,7 Milliarden Euro.
> 
> Auffällig ist: Mit sieben Neubau-Vorhaben ist Dobrindts Heimatland dabei besonders gut weggekommen. Der CSU-Minister versichert: Sämtliche Vorhaben habe er rein fachlich ausgewählt.



Ach komm, da sind nur 25% der Mittel nach Bayern gegangen, bleiben immerhin 75% für die anderen 15 Bundesländer, wie kann sowas nicht richtig sein?



> Im Osten des Freistaats bekommt das Örtchen Neubäu mit seinen 900 Einwohnern eine dreispurige Umgehungsstraße – so wie es die CSU den Anwohnern versprochen hatte.
> Der Bundestagsabgeordnete Karl Holmeier von der CSU hat hier seinen Wahlkreis. Er ist übrigens Mitglied im Verkehrsausschuss.



Ich seh hier absolut keine Zusammenhänge und wirklich keinen Grund warum man auf dem Andi rumhacken muss. Sollen die anderen doch einfach mal Ihre Verwaltung in den Griff kriegen anstatt auf dem armen Scheuer rumzuhacken. Der will doch nur weiterhin seinen schlecht bezahlten Ministerjob nach der Wahl weitermachen, um eben auch andere BL anzuregen endlich mal den eigenen Laden umzukrempeln auf Effizienz....


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

@ hoffgang

Willst du jetzt behaupten, das das Handelsblatt lügt?








						Investitionsstau: Staat sitzt auf mehr als 30 Milliarden Euro – und kann das Geld nicht ausgeben
					

Das Volumen nicht abgerufener Fördergelder ist größer als angenommen. Dennoch fordern Ökonomen vom Staat, mehr Geld für Infrastruktur und Bildung auszugeben.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2021)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass mit der Bevorzugung Bayerns auch solche Kleinigkeiten übergangen werden:




__





						Aufteilung von Bundesbehörden: Bund kommt bei Ost-West-Angleichung nicht voran
					

Seite 1: Viele Bundesbehörden sind im Westen angesiedelt. Die Linke fordert ein Vetorecht für den neuen Ostbeauftragten bei Standortentscheidungen.




					www.wiwo.de
				





> [...] Im Jahr 1992 hatte die unabhängige Föderalismuskommission von Bundestag und Bundesrat festgelegt, dass neue Bundeseinrichtungen und Behörden grundsätzlich im Osten Deutschlands angesiedelt werden sollen. [...]











						Ramelow fordert Bau des „Zukunftszentrums“ in Ostdeutschland
					

Bei der Ansiedelung verschiedener Forschungszentren ging der Osten Deutschlands in den letzten Jahren leer aus. Bodo Ramelow, Ministerpräsident Thüringens, möchte dies ändern - und verweist auf einen Bundestagsbeschluss zur Förderung des Ostens. Geht es nach ihm, sollte das geplante...




					www.rnd.de
				





> [...] Ramelow verwies auf einen Bundestagsbeschluss, nach dem Ostdeutschland bei Standortentscheidungen so lange bevorzugt werden solle, bis der Durchschnitt der deutschen Verteilung erreicht sei.
> 
> „Das ist beim Batterieforschungszentrum und dem Mobilitätsforschungszentrum missachtet worden. Der Bundestagsbeschluss muss umgesetzt und nicht nur am Tag der Deutschen Einheit erwähnt werden“, sagte Thüringens Ministerpräsident. [...]



Aber ich vergaß: Der Osten hat gefälligst die Fresse zu halten, die billigen Arbeitskräfte zu stellen sowie den überwiegenden Teil des Blutzoll bei den Auslandseinsätzen der Bundeswehr zu zahlen.


----------



## hoffgang (10. September 2021)

Du hast die Beispiele Wasserstoffzentrum & Mobilitätszentrum aber auch verstanden, oder?
Da gehts nicht um abzurufende Mittel, da gehts um Entscheidungen die Scheuer klar zugunsten Bayerns getroffen hat. Alleine diese beiden Projekte zeigen Andis Schwerpunkt.

Und das Dobrindt Beispiel hat auch GARNICHTS mit Mitteln zu tun die nicht abgerufen wurden..


> Nur kur*z nach der Verabschiedung des Bundeshaushaltes 2014 bewilligt Bundesverkehrsminister Dobrindt nachträglich fast 30 neue Verkehrsprojekte am Parlament vorbei.*


Und davon gingen 25% der Gesamtsumme nach Bayern.

Das hat der Ramsauer schon 2009 so gemacht: https://www.derwesten.de/politik/gr...reiste-bevorzugung-bayerns-vor-id6321067.html



> Sie werfen Peter Ramsauer (CSU) freches Kungeln zu Gunsten seiner bayerischen Klientel vor. Als er jetzt 1,7 Milliarden Euro mehr als geplant für Deutschlands Verkehrsprojekte verteilen durfte, schob er davon eine Milliarde in den Freistaat. Die fünfzehn anderen Bundesländer zusammen bekamen die restlichen 700 Millionen. Nordrhein-Westfalen wurde mit einer ersten Tranche für den Rhein-Ruhr-Express abgespeist. *184 Millionen von wohl notwendigen zwei Milliarden.*



Ja, wir haben ein Verwaltungsproblem in Deutschland. Ja, andere Verwaltungen können besser agieren. Nur, wenn der Verkehrsminister CSUler ist, mit starker Verwurzlung in die lokale Politik, besteht denn dann nicht die Möglichkeit, dass die bayerische Verwaltung einen Vorteil dank direktem Zugang hat? Denn komisch ist, von dieser effizienten Verwaltung findet man wenig vor 2009. Beispiel?








						Finanzstreit: Tiefensee droht Bayern mit Scheitern des Transrapids
					

Der Streit um die Finanzierung der Transrapid-Strecke in München spitzt sich zu: Verkehrsminister Tiefensee will, dass Bayern einen wesentlich höheren Anteil der Kosten trägt als bisher versprochen. Bayern sieht den Bund in der Pflicht. Nun ist schon von einem Scheitern des Projekts die Rede.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Schon komisch dass die extrem effektive bayerische Verwaltung mit der Dauerherrschaft der CSU im Verkehrsministerium korreliert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rainer Zufall


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

@ hoffgang



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und das Dobrindt Beispiel hat auch GARNICHTS mit Mitteln zu tun die nicht abgerufen wurden..





hoffgang schrieb:


> Das hat der Ramsauer schon 2009 so gemacht:


Ich sehe schon das die CSU sich da eindeutig in Bayern bevorzugt, aber zufälligerweise weiss ich auch das zumindestens bei Straßenprojekten, alles "fertig" sein muss (Planungsverfahren, Umweltverträglichkeit, etc. etc.), das man da überhaupt etwas hinschieben kann, denn der Minister kann keinem Projekt Geld zu schieben, das es gar nicht gibt oder genehmigungsfähig ist. In Oberau sind sie schon fast fertig, da bin ich vor 2 Wochen drann vorbei gefahren.

Insoweit begreife ich als Leihe nicht oder mir fehlt da eventuell der Durchblick, warum andere Bundesländer und oder Kommunen Gelder nicht abrufen (hier bezogen auf den Straßenbau), die nach dem Artikel eindeutig zu Verfügung stehen, wenn sie denn auch genehmigungsfähige und fertige Projekte haben und wie von dir behauptet von den Bayern ständig übergangen werden?
Nach meinem Verständnis und so wie ich den Artikel lese, ist ja im Moment genügend Geld vorhanden, man muss es nur mit einem fertigen Projekt abrufen können, oder geht jetzt an mir etwas vorbei?


----------



## hoffgang (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon das die CSU sich da eindeutig in Bayern bevorzugt, aber zufälligerweise weiss ich auch das zumindestens bei Straßenprojekten, alles "fertig" sein muss (Planungsverfahren, Umweltverträglichkeit, etc. etc.), das man da überhaupt etwas hinschieben kann, denn der Minister kann keinem Projekt Geld zu schieben, das es gar nicht gibt oder genehmigungsfähig ist. In Oberau sind sie schon fast fertig, da bin ich vor 2 Wochen drann vorbei gefahren.



Du beschreibst für Verkehrsprojekte den Zustand wie er sein sollte. Nur passt das nicht zur Oberau, denn, es war halt nicht genügend Geld vorhanden...


> Auch wenn es viele Oberauer immer noch nicht richtig fassen können, eine Überraschung ist die Finanzzusage* trotz des akuten Geldmangels im Straßenbau* nicht mehr. Schließlich hat "der Alexander", wie Bürgermeister Imminger seinen regionalen Bundestagsabgeordneten Dobrindt nennt, schon vor Monaten versprochen, sich in seiner Eigenschaft als Bundesverkehrsminister um die Ortsumgehung von Oberau zu kümmern. Baurecht besteht schon seit 2010, die Autobahndirektion Südbayern hat in Erwartung des Geldes schon die Unterlagen für die Ausschreibung aktualisiert.



Das nennt man Bevorzugung. Oder glaubst du, dieses Projekt war das damals einzige das baufertig rumlag und nur auf Zuweisung der Gelder gewartet hat?

Und so geht das die Ganze Zeit. Die Beispiele die ich genannt habe waren bei Ramsauer und Dobrindt z.b. Projekte die nach Festlegung des Haushaltes bewilligt wurden, Dobridt hat z.b. ausschließlich aus Projekten ausgewählt, die alle Kriterien erfüllen und trotzdem ging überproportional viel Geld nach Bayern.

Und dann ist da halt noch das:


> Das Verkehrsministerium verweist dazu auf die unterschiedliche Ausstattung der Landesbehörden. So könnten Bundesmittel nur in Projekte fließen, für die die Bundesländer Planungen durchgeführt und Baurecht geschaffen hätten. Sprich: Bayern stellt offenbar mehr  Personal und Ressourcen für den Bundesfernstraßenbereich bereit. Das musste NRW in der Vergangenheit auch schon neidvoll anerkennen, als nicht abgerufene Mittel wieder an den Bund gingen.
> Grünen-Politiker Krischer sieht das anders: „Es geht nicht immer mehr Geld nach Bayern, weil dort die Planungsbehörden besonders gut sind.“ Die CSU-Minister hätten die Spielregeln gerade bei den Bundesstraßen verändert. Jetzt würden umfangreiche Sonderprogramme aufgelegt, deren Mittel dann oft zu einem Drittel nach Bayern gingen. Es gelte das Prinzip: Wer zuerst einreicht, bekommt den Zuschlag. „Und ich gehe davon aus, dass die bayerischen Behörden schon vor allen anderen von diesen Sonderprogrammen erfahren und entsprechend vorplanen“, so Krischer.



Wie gesagt, seit 2009 nimmt die Effizienz der bayerischen Behörden zu während die Kompetenz der Bundesverkehrsminister immer weiter abnimmt. Das ist schon ein arger Zufall.


Btw, so sehen CDU Digitalauftritte in 2021 aus...









						Sicher leben. Sicher sein.
					

Ein guter Plan für Deutschland




					www.sicher-leben-in-deutschland.de
				




Oh und nur falls sich jemand fragt wer im Zukunftsteam für Digitalisierung zuständig ist, es ist ne CSUlerin...


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das nennt man Bevorzugung. Oder glaubst du, dieses Projekt war das damals einzige das baufertig rumlag und nur auf Zuweisung der Gelder gewartet hat?


Nein will ich nicht, ich sehe auch deinen Punkt und stimme dir hier zu,  ABER
Wir haben diesen "Abrufungsstau" von Infrastrukturgeldern seit 2016/2017 und die Gelder die sich stauen werden von Jahr zu Jahr größer, insoweit kann es dann ja doch nicht so viele andere "fertige" Projekte gegeben haben oder geben, sonst würden doch nicht jedes Jahr mehr Gelder auflaufen und nicht abgerufen werden.

Und das betrifft jetzt nicht nur Verkehrprojekte, mir will als Laie echt nicht in den Kopf, dass ständig die Presse darüber schimpft, in welchem Zustand die deutschen Schulen sind oder der nächste Bürgermeister in die Kamera heult, aber irgend etwas um die 3-5 Milliarden Euro vom Bund herumliegen, genau dafür, um die Schulen zu sanieren, aber die Kommunen anscheinend zu blöde sind, das richtige Verfahren anzustoßen und zeitnah abzuschließen.
Und das ist ja nur ein Beispiel von Vielen.


> Grünen-Politiker Krischer sieht das anders: „Es geht nicht immer mehr Geld nach Bayern, weil dort die Planungsbehörden besonders gut sind.“ Die CSU-Minister hätten die Spielregeln gerade bei den Bundesstraßen verändert. Jetzt würden umfangreiche Sonderprogramme aufgelegt, deren Mittel dann oft zu einem Drittel nach Bayern gingen. Es gelte das Prinzip: Wer zuerst einreicht, bekommt den Zuschlag. „Und ich gehe davon aus, dass die bayerischen Behörden schon vor allen anderen von diesen Sonderprogrammen erfahren und entsprechend vorplanen“, so Krischer.


Na ja
Das ist nun die Meinung eines politischen Gegners und *behaupten* kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist und ist mehr als üblich in diesem Geschäft.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber die Kommunen anscheinend zu blöde sind


Oder die Vergabeverfahren absurd kompliziert konstruiert sind?
Ich kenne die aktuellen Regelungen nicht, aber wenn ich raten müsste ob nahezu alle Kommunen unfähig sind oder das Ministerium unnütze Regeln aufgestellt hat würde ich eher aufs Ministerium wetten.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder sie Vergabeverfahren absurd kompliziert konstruiert sind?
> Ich kenne die aktuellen Regelungen nicht, aber wenn ich raten müsste ob nahezu alle Kommunen unfähig sind oder das Ministerium unnütze Regeln aufgestellt hat würde ich eher aufs Ministerium wetten.


Nein so schlimm ist es nicht, da ich mich als Stadtrat erst kürzlich damit beschäftigt habe, da wir auf grund von Asbest eine Totalsanierung oder wie jetzt entschieden einen kompletten Neubau brauchen.
Bei uns war das Vergabeverfahren überhaupt nicht das Problem, sondern "Intern" sich darauf zu einigen, ob wir in Etappen neu bauen und somit den Unterricht in der Schule beibehalten, oder die Schule während des Neubaus in Container verlegen, das hat Jahre gekostet, wir haben uns jetzt zu einem Etappen Neubau entschlossen. An die Gelder zu kommen war nicht wirklich ein Problem, wobei es hier nicht um eine klassische Sanierung der Sanitäranlagen ging.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2021)

Danke für den Einblick


----------



## hoffgang (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein will ich nicht, ich sehe auch deinen Punkt und stimme dir hier zu,  ABER
> Wir haben diesen "Abrufungsstau" von Infrastrukturgeldern seit 2016/2017 und die Gelder die sich stauen werden von Jahr zu Jahr größer, insoweit kann es dann ja doch nicht so viele andere "fertige" Projekte gegeben haben oder geben, sonst würden doch nicht jedes Jahr mehr Gelder auflaufen und nicht abgerufen werden.


Eben. Wir haben den Stau seit 2016, wir haben aber einen Anstieg der Mittel für Bayern aus dem Verkehrsministerium seit 2009... D.h. der Stau alleine ist hier nicht das entscheidende. Ich mein, ich hab doch Beispiele aus jeder Amtsperiode der CSU Minister aufgezeigt, Ramsauer, Dobrindt (Schmidt) und Scheuer, seit 2009 gibt es diesen Trend, seit 2009 gibt es immer wieder Berichte drüber.

Da kann man doch nicht mit einer Entwicklung die 2016 beginnt argumentieren.

Siehe das Dobrindt Beispiel:


> Tatsächlich hat Dobrindt auch außerhalb Bayerns vielen einflussreichen Unionspolitikern eine Freude gemacht. Geld für neue Straßen gibt es in den Wahlkreisen von Norbert Barthle, dem Chef-Haushälter der Union, von Kanzleramtsminister Peter Altmeier, von Maria Flachsbarth, Staatssekretärin im Landwirtschaftsministerium, und von Katharina Reiche, Dobrindts Staatssekretärin im Verkehrsministerium.


Und...


> Schon jetzt stapeln sich beim Bund* 1.800 Anträge für Straßenbau-Vorhaben*. Um das knappe Geld möglichst sinnvoll einzusetzen, sollten 2015 alle Projekte *nach objektiven Kriterien neu bewertet werden: Sind sie wirtschaftlich, umweltverträglich und alternativlos?
> 
> Bei den Vorhaben, die Dobrindt schon jetzt eigenmächtig bewilligt hat, ist er nun dieser Überprüfung zuvorgekommen.* Die Haushaltspolitikern Bettina Hagedorn vom Koalitionspartner SPD fühlt sich vom Minister hinters Licht geführt.



Again, DAS kann man nicht mit "da werden Mittel nicht abgerufen" begründen...
Naja, kein Wunder, dass dann sowas bei rauskommt: https://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/...CSU-Parteitags-heisst-Alexander-Dobrindt.html


> In seiner Rede kostet Seehofer die Nachricht aus und zählt weitere Verkehrsprojekte im Wert von drei Milliarden Euro auf, bei denen Bayern profitiert. „Es macht Sinn, den Bundesverkehrsminister zu stellen, es ist gleichbedeutend mit Überweisung“, sagt Seehofer.




Und zum Thema Sonderprogramme, was der Grüne ja kritisiert hat:


> Al-Wazir wies zudem auf die sprunghafte Mittelbereitstellung durch den Bund hin. „Gerade weil wir als Länder für die Planung von Baumaßnahmen an Autobahnen und  Bundesstraßen zuständig sind, stellen uns d*ie spontan verkündeten Sonderprogramme des Bundes vor gewaltige Herausforderungen*. Zur Planung und Umsetzung solcher Sonderprogramme _*benötigen wir von heute auf morgen erheblich mehr Personal *_– allerdings nur bis zum Auslaufen des Programms. Eine nachhaltige Personalplanung und –entwicklung ist damit nur sehr begrenzt möglich. Wir begrüßen, dass der Bund mehr Wert auf den Erhalt der Infrastruktur legt, allerdings brauchen wir verlässliche, kontinuierliche und langfristige Zusagen.


Hmmm, was wäre jetzt wohl, wenn die Bayern vorher wüssten das so ein Sonderprogramm kommt...

https://www.hessen.de/pressearchiv/...planung-von-baumassnahmen-hessischen-strassen - ist von 2016...


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Eben. Wir haben den Stau seit 2016, wir haben aber einen Anstieg der Mittel für Bayern aus dem Verkehrsministerium seit 2009... D.h. der Stau alleine ist hier nicht das entscheidende. Ich mein, ich hab doch Beispiele aus jeder Amtsperiode der CSU Minister aufgezeigt, Ramsauer, Dobrindt (Schmidt) und Scheuer, seit 2009 gibt es diesen Trend, seit 2009 gibt es immer wieder Berichte drüber.
> 
> Da kann man doch nicht mit einer Entwicklung die 2016 beginnt argumentieren.





Don-71 schrieb:


> *Nein will ich nicht, ich sehe auch deinen Punkt und stimme dir hier zu, ABER*
> Wir haben diesen "Abrufungsstau" von Infrastrukturgeldern seit 2016/2017 und die Gelder die sich stauen werden von Jahr zu Jahr größer, insoweit kann es dann ja doch nicht so viele andere "fertige" Projekte gegeben haben oder geben, sonst würden doch nicht jedes Jahr mehr Gelder auflaufen und nicht abgerufen werden.


Schon gelesen?
Und natürlich muss man sich fragen, warum es seit 2016 mit der Abrufung von Geldern massiv hapert!
Deine Ausführungen stelle ich nicht in Frage, aber deine Implzierung, das alle Anderen so viele fertige Projekte hätten und immer noch unter den Bayern leiden, ist m.A. nach nicht richtig, sonst würde es diesen "Abrufungsstau" seit 2016 nicht geben.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. September 2021)

Söder gibt sich kämpferisch:








						CSU-Parteitag: Als Söder Hassmails an ihn vorliest, wird es in der Halle mucksmäuschenstill - WELT
					

Zum Auftakt des CSU-Parteitags hat Markus Söder vor einem Linksrutsch gewarnt und betont: „Ich habe keinen Bock auf Opposition!“ Emotional packte er das Publikum, als er wüste Beschimpfungen wegen seiner Corona-Politik zitierte. Mit großer Mehrheit wurde der CSU-Chef im Amt bestätigt.




					www.welt.de
				




Er hat keinen Bock auf die Oppsition und möchte den Rest der CDU anspornen, endlich mal Gas zu geben. Anscheinend will er mit Luschet nicht mehr tauschen, aber auf Opposition hat er ebenfalls keine Lust 

Und ja, alle Kandidaten haben sich genug beschmutzt. Es geht jetzt um de Inhalte oder um das Fehlen davon in der CDU/CSU-Kampagne. Linksrutsch alleine ist kein Grund CDU/CSU zu wählen.


----------



## hoffgang (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und natürlich muss man sich fragen, warum es seit 2016 mit der Abrufung von Geldern massiv hapert!


Erstens muss man sich fragen, warum CSU Minister im Verkehrsministerium z.b. das Wasserstoffzentrum auf 4 Standorte verteilen statt, wie geplant, einen zentralen Standort zu wählen und warum am Ende Bayern davon am meisten profitiert.
Dann muss man sich fragen wieso Scheuer ein Mobilitätszentrum nach München packt, ohne entsprechendes Vergabeverfahren.

Dann kann man die Frage stellen warum es hapert. Eine Teilantwort hab ich in meinem Post über deinem gegeben:



> Al-Wazir wies zudem auf die sprunghafte Mittelbereitstellung durch den Bund hin. „Gerade weil wir als Länder für die Planung von Baumaßnahmen an Autobahnen und Bundesstraßen zuständig sind, stellen uns d*ie spontan verkündeten Sonderprogramme des Bundes vor gewaltige Herausforderungen*. Zur Planung und Umsetzung solcher Sonderprogramme _*benötigen wir von heute auf morgen erheblich mehr Personal *_– allerdings nur bis zum Auslaufen des Programms. Eine nachhaltige Personalplanung und –entwicklung ist damit nur sehr begrenzt möglich. Wir begrüßen, dass der Bund mehr Wert auf den Erhalt der Infrastruktur legt, allerdings brauchen wir verlässliche, kontinuierliche und langfristige Zusagen.


Kein Wunder dass es dann hapert... Oh nicht abgerufene Mittel gehen zurück in den großen Topf und können von dort erneut verteilt werden, wie praktisch wenn z.b. bestimmte Bundesländer vorgewarnt sind und sich entsprechend aufstellen könnten.

Anderes Problem:


> 48 Millionen Euro wurden in Nordrhein-Westfalen aber im Vorjahr nicht genutzt, weil vor Ort nicht genug baureife Projekte vorlagen oder *aber finanzschwache Kommunen ihren Eigenanteil nicht leisten konnten.*


Oh Pech, geht zurück in den großen Topf, hast zwar Bedarf und wärst in der Lage zu bauen, aber bist zu arm.

Du fragst nach dem Abrufungsstau, ich frage, wieso ist Bayern bei der Straße so gut, beim, Rest eher meh?
Digitalpakt für Schulen? Hamburg >100 Millionen, Bayern 9 Millionen? Wo ist hier die effektive Verwaltung?
Denn darauf bezieht sich der Handelsblattartikel nämlich auch, die Gelder des Digitalpakt... Und da kackt Bayern im Vergleich halt ab.


Übrigens:
Du kannst so oft auf den tollen Stau verweisen, es hilft alles nix davon abzulenken, dass die CSU Minister seit 2009 Bayern konsequent bevorzugen...


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Er hat keinen Bock auf die Oppsition und möchte den Rest der CDU anspornen, endlich mal Gas zu geben. Anscheinend will er mit Luschet nicht mehr tauschen, aber auf Opposition hat er ebenfalls keine Lust
> 
> Und ja, alle Kandidaten haben sich genug beschmutzt. Es geht jetzt um de Inhalte oder um das Fehlen davon in der CDU/CSU-Kampagne. Linksrutsch alleine ist kein Grund CDU/CSU zu wählen.


"Linksrutsch" ist doch nur Panikmache von der CSU. Ein linksrutsch würde Deutschland gut tun.
Das muß ja nicht mal rot-rot-grün sein. Auch Rot-grün wäre genug links, wenn man sich mal das aktuelle Wahlprogramm der SPD anguckt. Bei den Grünen ist es ähnlich.  Optimal wäre  wenn ein Zweierbündnis ausreichen würde. Also SPD und Grüne zusammen 50% erreichen. Aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht so kommen.


----------



## seahawk (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dieses ewige Gebashe auf die Linken, die wären SED Nachfolgepartei, finde ich auch unfair und nervig.
> Ich finde es gut, dass wir so eine Partei/Kraft im Land haben, auch wenn ich manche Positionen von ihnen als zu radikal empfinde. Aber als ergänzende Kraft sind sie auf jeden Fall wichtig.


Vor allem weil die regierungsunfähige Linke im Westen zu finden ist.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Vor allem weil die regierungsunfähige Linke im Westen zu finden ist.


Wieso? Die beiden Damen im Vorsitz kommen aus dem Osten *und* Westen.
​


----------



## seahawk (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Die beiden Damen im Vorsitz kommen aus dem Osten *und* Westen.
> ​


Ja und Henning-Wellsow gehört zu den moderateren Kräften in der Partei, also zumindest ist sie nur Mitglied in der Antikapitalistischen Linken und nicht auch noch bei Marx21. Im Grundsatz halte ich aber alle Westverbände der Linken für absolut regierungsfähig, weil sie voller Ideolog*innen sind, deren der Sieg der Ideologie wichtiger ist als die Situation der Arbeiter*innen in Deutschland.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Im Grundsatz halte ich aber alle Westverbände der Linken für absolut regierungsfähig, weil sie voller Ideolog*innen sind, deren der Sieg der Ideologie wichtiger ist als die Situation der Arbeiter*innen in Deutschland.


Den Satz verstehe ich nicht. Kannst du das mal näher erläutern? Und worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## seahawk (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den Satz verstehe ich nicht. Kannst du das mal näher erläutern? Und worauf willst du hinaus?


Imho sind da viele Leute in den Verbänden die verfassungsfeindliche Tendenzen haben und imho gedanklich irgendwo 1986 stehen geblieben sind und weiter von der Errichtung einer kommunistischen oder sozialistischen Gesellschaft träumen. Das sind Leute die Probleme haben 15 Euro Mindestlohn in Deutschland zu erreichen, wenn Deutschland dafür in der NATO bleibt.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Imho sind da viele Leute in den Verbänden die verfassungsfeindliche Tendenzen haben und imho gedanklich irgendwo 1986 stehen geblieben sind und weiter von der Errichtung einer kommunistischen oder sozialistischen Gesellschaft träumen. Das sind Leute die Probleme haben 15 Euro Mindestlohn in Deutschland zu erreichen, wenn Deutschland dafür in der NATO bleibt.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Also du meinst im Westen sitzen die größten Hardliner der Linken?
Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die Janine Wissler macht auf mich immer einen vernünftigen Eindruck wenn ich sie in Talkshows sehe.
Aber so oder so halte ich die Linken *alleine* nicht für regierungsfähig. Unter Bedingungen vielleicht als ergänzende Kraft. Eine Bedingung hatte Olaf Scholz gestellt. Und das ist die Bekennung zur Nato. Nicht die Kuscheleien mit Putin, Erdogan & Co.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

> Janine Wissler hat nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, dass sie das, was die einen soziale Marktwirtschaft, die anderen Kapitalismus nennen, für ein „unmenschliches, grausames System“ hält *und dass die Parteiendemokratie überwunden werden muss.* 2011 sagte sie beim Kongress „Marx is Muss“, der sich – auf durchaus hohem intellektuellen Niveau – mit der „Aktualität der kommunistischen Idee“ befasste: „Die klassenlose Gesellschaft lässt sich nicht einführen über Parlamente und Regierungen.“ Und: „Wir sollten uns nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass wir die Gesellschaft aus den Angeln heben können über Anträge und Reden im Parlament.“











						Im Porträt: Janine Wissler: Klassenkämpferin im Parlament
					

Die neue stellvertretende Bundesvorsitzende der Linken, Janine Wissler, hält nicht viel vom Parlamentarismus - daraus macht sie keinen Hehl. Im Hessischen Landtag bedient sie aber virtuos dessen Instrumente. In der Partei hat sie mächtige Fürsprecher.




					www.faz.net
				



Inwieweit das noch aktuell ist kann man nur raten.
Allerdings sollte es schon mehr als nachdenklich stimmen, wenn eine Parteivorsitzende vor 10 Jahren noch dem gewaltsamen Umsturz das Wort geredet hat.
In diesem Zusammenhang stammt auch noch dieser Satz von ihr:


> Geschichtlicher Fortschritt, so Wissler, sei vielmehr stets durch „Revolutionen“ erkämpft worden.





> Sie ist Mitglied von Attac und Verdi. Ihre Zugehörigkeit zum Unterstützerkreis des trotzkistischen Netzwerks Marx21 und die Mitgliedschaft in der Sozialistischen Linken, zwei vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete Gruppierungen am linken Rand der Partei, sowie ihre Zugehörigkeit zur Bewegungslinken, beendete sie im Rahmen ihrer Bewerbung für den Parteivorsitz.[13]











						Janine Wissler – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Dann hat Frau Wissler es ja faustdick hinter den Ohren!
Aber das ist nur wieder ein weiterer Beleg dafür, dass die Linke für mich unwählbar ist.
Da bleibe ich lieber bei der SPD.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann hat Frau Wissler es ja faustdick hinter den Ohren!


Ja hat sie wohl.
Es ist ja völlig richtig, dass sich die Gesellschaft in den letzten Jahren wesentlich mehr mit Rechtsextremismus und all seinen Begleiterscheinungen auseinandersetzt und ihn bekämpft, allerdings sollte man halt dabei nicht vergessen, dass die Linke eben keine *normale* demokratische Partei ist, wie das hier einige gerne tuen.
Und sie (Wissler) ist ja bei weitem nicht die Einzige die so denkt in ihrer Partei oder so etwas schon mal gesagt hat, da gibt es aus der Bundestagsfraktion und anderen Führungsleuten ebenfalls dutzende Beispiele.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Rechtsextremismus zu bekämpfen ist das eine. Man kann auch den Kapitalismus kritisieren. 
Aber den Staat und unsere Demokratie zu bekämpfen ist nicht weniger extrem.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> allerdings sollte man halt dabei nicht vergessen, dass die Linke eben keine *normale* demokratische Partei ist, wie das hier einige gerne tuen.


Aber sie ist eine demokratische Partei, denn auch eine Räterepublik ist am Ende des Tages eine Republik.
Wenn es in Deutschland jemals die Mehrheit dafür geben sollte dann ist das halt so.
Das Grundgesetz verbietet nicht, dass man es gegen eine neue Verfassung ersetzt. Die Franzosen machen das ja gerne recht regelmäßig 😅

Nicht, dass ich diese Forderungen selbst unterstütze, aber man sollte das doch ganz rational sehen. 
Du bist eher wie der Republikaner für den Joe Biden der neue Satan ist.


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann auch den Kapitalismus kritisieren.


Aber nur kritisieren, ändern das will man nicht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist eher wie der Republikaner für den Joe Biden der neue Satan ist.


Nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen: Stahlhelm-Fraktion.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Aber sie ist eine demokratische Partei, denn auch eine Räterepublik ist am Ende des Tages eine Republik.*
> Wenn es in Deutschland jemals die Mehrheit dafür geben sollte dann ist das halt so.
> Das Grundgesetz verbietet nicht, dass man es gegen eine neue Verfassung ersetzt. Die Franzosen machen das ja gerne recht regelmäßig 😅
> 
> ...


Du bist echt nicht ernst zu nehmen!



> Janine Wissler hat nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, dass sie das, was die einen soziale Marktwirtschaft, die anderen Kapitalismus nennen, für ein „unmenschliches, grausames System“ hält *und dass die Parteiendemokratie überwunden werden muss.* 2011 sagte sie beim Kongress „Marx is Muss“, der sich – auf durchaus hohem intellektuellen Niveau – mit der „Aktualität der kommunistischen Idee“ befasste: *„Die klassenlose Gesellschaft lässt sich nicht einführen über Parlamente und Regierungen.“ Und: „Wir sollten uns nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass wir die Gesellschaft aus den Angeln heben können über Anträge und Reden im Parlament.“
> Geschichtlicher Fortschritt, so Wissler, sei vielmehr stets durch „Revolutionen“ erkämpft worden.      *


 


Poulton schrieb:


> Nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen: Stahlhelm-Fraktion.


Wenn die AfD vom Umsturz träumt und sich Gauland dazu in der FAZ äußert plus andere AfDler in Reden oder Chats, und ich das massiv angreife und angegriffen habe in diesem Forum war das völlig in Ordnung, wenn eine Janine Wissler als Parteivorsitzende der Linken und auch andere Mitglieder der Linken öffentlich von einem gewaltsamen Umsturz in Reden sinnieren und ich das genauso massiv kritisiere ist das Stahlhelm-Fraktion.

Mehr Heuchelei geht wirklich nicht.
Es mag dir schwer fallen es zu kapieren, aber für mich sind gewaltsame Umstürze egal von welcher Seite gleich schlimm und das Reden darüber genauso!
Glaubst du ernsthaft Tote durch eine linke Revolution sterben schöner als durch einen braunen Umsturz?


----------



## Poulton (11. September 2021)

Für jemanden der anderen (sinngemäß) "aufs Maul" hauen will, wenn sie nicht seiner Meinung sind und es gar nicht mag, wenn über ihn oder die Union geurteilt wird, bist du im Gegenzug außerordentlich enthemmt darin, anderen irgendetwas zu unterstellen. 
Der Part wo Wissler zum gewaltsamen Umsturz aufgerufen hat, ist auch weiterhin nicht vorhanden. Ebenso die Beweisführung deinerseits, dass Revolutionen nicht auch mit Fortschritt einhergehen oder das Demokratie einzig und allein über Parlamente und Regierungen zu erfolgen hat und nicht etwa ganz praktisch auch in Form einer umfassenden Demokratisierung der Wirtschaft. Was ja von der Linkspartei gefordert wird.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Für jemanden der anderen (sinngemäß) "aufs Maul" hauen will, wenn sie nicht seiner Meinung sind


Was für eine haltlose Unterstellung und blanke Lüge!


Poulton schrieb:


> Der Part wo Wissler zum gewaltsamen Umsturz aufgerufen hat, ist auch weiterhin nicht vorhanden. Ebenso die Beweisführung deinerseits, dass Revolutionen nicht auch mit Fortschritt einhergehen oder das Demokratie einzig und allein über Parlamente und Regierungen zu erfolgen hat


Vielleicht nochmal die Auszüge ihrer Rede lesen und vielleicht daran erinnern was man über die deutsche Sprache gelernt hat.
Das was die FAZ genau so in ihrem Artikel geschrieben (Auszüge ihrer Rede) hat, lässt nur sehr wenig Interpretationsspielraum, genauso wie die Sprachwahl von Höcke in seinem Buch.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist echt nicht ernst zu nehmen!


Da steht nur, dass die Parteiendemokratie überwunden werden muss, das ist halt nicht die einzige Form der Demokratie und das wird dir auch jeder andere sagen. 

Das ist ganz nüchtern und sachlich so, muss man nicht mögen, kann man ablehnen, aber zu sagen, dass unsere Art der Demokratie die einzige wäre die wirklich demokratisch ist, ist vollkommen falsch. 

Ich meine wir sehen die USA über ihre ganze Gedichte als Demokratie obwohl es über Jahrzehnte in Ordnung war Menschen als Eigentum zu besitzen ändert es nichts daran, dass dieser Staat eine Demokratie war und ist.


----------



## Poulton (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das was die FAZ genau so in ihrem Artikel geschrieben (Auszüge ihrer Rede) hat


Vielleicht solltest du erstmal den Artikel der FAZ lesen. Da zitiert man die hessische CDU Fraktion. Also jene Fraktion deren Parteizentrale nach Alfred Dregger benannt ist. Der Dregger: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Dregger


> [...]Als Vorsitzender der CDU/CSU-Fraktion im Bundestag erklärte er, dass Hitlers Angriff auf die Sowjetunion nicht grundsätzlich falsch gewesen sei [...] Er setzte sich für die Freilassung deutscher Kriegsverbrecher ein. Die Wanderausstellung Die Verbrechen der Wehrmacht 1941–1944 nannte er einen „Angriff auf Deutschland“.
> Dregger setzte sich für eine „Normalisierung“ des Geschichtsbewusstseins in Deutschland ein [und] zielte auf eine partielle Relativierung der nationalsozialistischen Verbrechen und einer Fokusverlagerung hin zu einer positiven nationalen Identität in Deutschland. [...] Sein Ziel war eine „nationale Regeneration“ gegenüber der von ihm in der Form kritisierten „Vergangenheitsbewältigung“.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da steht nur, dass die Parteiendemokratie überwunden werden muss, das ist halt nicht die einzige Form der Demokratie und das wird dir auch jeder andere sagen.





> *„Die klassenlose Gesellschaft lässt sich nicht einführen über Parlamente und Regierungen.“ Und: „Wir sollten uns nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass wir die Gesellschaft aus den Angeln heben können über Anträge und Reden im Parlament.“
> Geschichtlicher Fortschritt, so Wissler, sei vielmehr stets durch „Revolutionen“ erkämpft worden.      *


Deine Ignoranz ist nicht nachvollziehbar!
Eher die pure Heuchelei.


Poulton schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du erstmal den Artikel der FAZ lesen. Da zitiert man die hessische CDU Fraktion. Also jene Fraktion deren Parteizentrale nach Alfred Dregger benannt ist. Der Dregger: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Dregger#Linksterrorismus_und_Radikalenerlass


Nein!








						Im Porträt: Janine Wissler: Klassenkämpferin im Parlament
					

Die neue stellvertretende Bundesvorsitzende der Linken, Janine Wissler, hält nicht viel vom Parlamentarismus - daraus macht sie keinen Hehl. Im Hessischen Landtag bedient sie aber virtuos dessen Instrumente. In der Partei hat sie mächtige Fürsprecher.




					www.faz.net
				



Du erzählst einfach lauter Lügen!
Hier zitiert die FAZ Frau Wissler direkt mit Anführungszeichen für Zitate!


----------



## Poulton (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein!


Zwei Jahre früher: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-m...i-antisemitische-ueberzeugungen-11786299.html


> Die CDU-Fraktion legte, wie berichtet, am Dienstag eine Dokumentation über die aus ihrer Sicht „in Teilen verfassungsfeindliche“ Linkspartei vor.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zwei Jahre früher: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-m...i-antisemitische-ueberzeugungen-11786299.html


Was interessiert mich das?
Ich habe einen FAZ Artikel gepostet, in dem die FAZ Frau Wissler mit Anführungszeichen zitiert!

Edit:
Noch in eigener Sache, die letzten Wochen und Monate, aber gerade auch der gestrige Tag haben gezeigt, wie weit einige Leute hier im Forum gehen, um meine Person zu diffamieren und versuchen ein rechtsextremes Narrativ gegen mich aufzubauen.



> Keine Zeit dafür, muss trainieren um im Zweifelsfall bei deiner Wehrsportgruppe gegen Linkspartei und AfD mitzumachen!





> Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich am liebsten an der Spitze eines Freikorps dagegen aufmarschieren würdest





> Nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen: Stahlhelm-Fraktion.





> Du bist eher wie der Republikaner für den Joe Biden der neue Satan ist.


Das waren nur die Beispiele von Heute, die der letzten Wochen bin ich zu faul zu suchen.
Mein einziges "Verbrechen" ist, das ich mich öffentlich dazu bekenne Mitgleid der demokratischen Partei CDU zu sein und mich mit vielen Teilen ihrer Politik indentifiziere und das ich in den letzten Wochen, Teile der Linkspartei oder die Linkspartei als extreme (in meinen Augen "undemokratische") Partei angegriffen habe, die in Teilen genauso diesen Staat, so wie er jetzt existiert, abschaffen will, wie das von der AfD in Teilen propagiert wird. Das kann man zu beiden Parteien oder zu Teilen beider Parteien auch überall in der seriösen Presse nachlesen.
Es ist auf der einen Seite recht belustigend, aber auf der anderen Seite auch teilweise erschreckend, zu sehen
wie mit viel Elan aus den oben genannten Gründen,  Don71 = CDU= AfD = rechtsextrem = (Nazi), dazu hat heute mit Wehsportgruppen, Freikorps und Stahlhelmfraktion ja nicht mehr viel gefehlt, Diffamierungen ihren Lauf nehmen.
Frei nach dem Motto, man muss nur lange genug mit Dreck werfen, irgendwann bleibt es schon hängen!
Auch zeigt es das Menschen mit einer eher linken politischen Meinung sich nicht zu fein sind, Methoden der neuen populistischen  Rechten selbst zu übernehmen.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber nur kritisieren, ändern das will man nicht.


Ändern/Gerechter machen auch. Aber auf demokratischen Weg.

Und zu @Don-71 : er teilt zwar auch mal ganz gerne aus. Aber als rechts sehe ich ihn nicht an.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die gegenseitigen persönlichen Angriffe, einfach mal weggelassen werden.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2021)

[Mod]Ungeachtet bisweilen politischer Differenzen möchte ich mich der Kritik an der Wortwahl anschließen und werde diese auch in Zukunft nicht ungerügt lassen.
Man mag Positionen mit anderen Parteien vergleichen, aber unbegründet "Nazi" schreien muss nun wirklich nicht sein.[/Mod]


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Ignoranz ist nicht nachvollziehbar!
> Eher die pure Heuchelei.


Du willst diskutieren und als Antwort kommt dann nur sowas? Was soll man da entgegnen? 

Nochmal eine Demokratie muss nicht aussehen wie unsere und eine Revolution muss nicht aussehen wie sie Französische oder Russische. 

In der DDR hatten wir auch eine Revolution und jetzt? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> abschaffen will, wie das von der AfD in Teilen propagiert wird.


Wenn die AfD und Linkspartei so vergleichst zeigt das eher, dass du die Geschichte vergisst. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> man muss nur lange genug mit Dreck werfen, irgendwann bleibt es schon hängen!


Nein Don, das was hier geschrieben wird hast du dir vollkommen selbst zuzuschreiben. 
Deine Argumentation in den letzten Wochen betraf ja auch SPD und Grüne. 
Dieses "Ich wandere aus" ist ein typisches Wutbürger Narrativ.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du willst diskutieren und als Antwort kommt dann nur sowas? Was soll man da entgegnen?
> 
> Nochmal eine Demokratie muss nicht aussehen wie unsere und eine Revolution muss nicht aussehen wie sie Französische oder Russische.





> *„Die klassenlose Gesellschaft lässt sich nicht einführen über Parlamente und Regierungen.“ Und: „Wir sollten uns nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass wir die Gesellschaft aus den Angeln heben können über Anträge und Reden im Parlament.“
> Geschichtlicher Fortschritt, so Wissler, sei vielmehr stets durch „Revolutionen“ erkämpft worden.      *





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD und Linkspartei so vergleichst zeigt das eher, dass du die Geschichte vergisst.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft Tote durch eine linke Revolution sterben schöner als durch einen braunen Umsturz?





Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein Don, das was hier geschrieben wird hast du dir vollkommen selbst zuzuschreiben.
> Deine Argumentation in den letzten Wochen betraf ja auch SPD und Grüne.
> Dieses "Ich wandere aus" ist ein typisches Wutbürger Narrativ.


Es betraf eine Koalition unter Beteilgung der Linken, das Narrativ wird fortgesetzt, wieder mit Halbwahrheiten und Lügen .


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

Ja und wieder eine absolut sinnlose Antwort. 

Ne 6 Prozent Partei wird wenn sie in einer Koalition ist direkt ne Revolution lostreten. Garantiert. 
Es ist einfach nur zu befürchten, dass die Union einen auf Republikaner macht wenn RRG kommt. (US Partei, nicht die deutschen Rechtsextremisten)


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

@Sparanus : es hat angefangen mit diesen Post von Seahawk. Wo er selber als Linker die Linken kritisiert: Kritik an der Linken

Darauf bin ich und Don eingegangen. Und wir haben uns die Vergangenheit der Frau Wissler mal anguckt.
Das hat weder mit Republikanern zu tun noch sonst was.
Bei andere Parteien wird das ständig gemacht. Oder ist jemand der die AfD kritisiert dann automatisch links?


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

@RyzA 
Es geht um sein Narrativ, dass die Linken auch quasi Faschisten seien und es eine DDR 2.0 geben würde. 

Das ist keine Kritik mehr das ist Unsinn.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Es geht um sein Narrativ, dass die Linken auch quasi Faschisten seien und es eine DDR 2.0 geben würde.


Naja, aber anhand der Zitate, kann man doch erkennen, dass u.a. Frau Wissler solche Ideologien zumindest mal gut gefunden hat. Ob sie sich mitlerweile davon distanziert weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Es geht um sein Narrativ, dass die Linken auch quasi Faschisten seien und es eine DDR 2.0 geben würde.
> 
> *Das ist keine Kritik mehr das ist Unsinn.*











						Linke-Konferenz: „Erschießungen von Reichen“ – Skandal in Kassel - WELT
					

In Kassel diskutierte die Linke über ihre Pläne für gesellschaftliche Veränderungen. Der Wortbeitrag einer Frau sorgt für scharfe Kritik: Sie spricht von Erschießungen der Reichen. Parteichef Riexinger distanziert sich zunächst nur halbherzig. Sie selbst entschuldigt sich am Dienstagabend.




					www.welt.de
				











						Lapidare Reaktion auf „Reiche erschießen“: Bernd Riexinger sollte nicht wieder als Linken-Chef antreten
					

Der Äußerung, man solle „Reiche erschießen“, muss entschieden widersprochen werden. Das hätte der Linken-Vorsitzende Riexinger wissen müssen. Ein Kommentar.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, aber anhand der Zitate, kann man doch erkennen, dass u.a. Frau Wissler solche Ideologien zumindest mal gut gefunden hat. Ob sie sich mitlerweile davon distanziert weiß ich nicht.


Sagt Frau Wissler, dass sie eine klassenlose Gesellschaft haben will oder dass sie eine Ein Parteien Diktatur haben will? 
Eben. 

Sie hat Ziele die ich nicht teile, sie will aber keine neue DDR errichten. 

Und wenn Don wieder mit diese. WELT Artikeln ankommt zeigt das nur, dass er nichts besseres findet als wenn die Welt einen Witz wörtlich versteht.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagt Frau Wissler, dass sie eine klassenlose Gesellschaft haben will oder dass sie eine Ein Parteien Diktatur haben will?
> Eben.





> *„Die klassenlose Gesellschaft lässt sich nicht einführen über Parlamente und Regierungen.“ Und: „Wir sollten uns nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass wir die Gesellschaft aus den Angeln heben können über Anträge und Reden im Parlament.“
> Geschichtlicher Fortschritt, so Wissler, sei vielmehr stets durch „Revolutionen“ erkämpft worden.*


Also für mich liest sich das so als ob sie ihre Ziele oder Ideologien *nicht* über den demokratischen Weg erreichen wollte. Aber wie schon geschrieben ist das ein altes Zitat. Wie sie heute dazu steht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie hat Ziele die ich nicht teile, *sie will aber keine neue DDR errichten.*


Reine Spekulation ohne jegliche Substanz deinerseits.
Ihre Redeauszüge implizieren etwas anderes und sie war Mitglied zweier vom Verfassungsschutz beobachteter Gruppen, aus denen sie erst austrat, als sie sich als Parteichefin beworben hat.



> Ihre Zugehörigkeit zum Unterstützerkreis des trotzkistischen Netzwerks Marx21 und die Mitgliedschaft in der Sozialistischen Linken, zwei vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete Gruppierungen am linken Rand der Partei, sowie ihre Zugehörigkeit zur Bewegungslinken, beendete sie im Rahmen ihrer Bewerbung für den Parteivorsitz



Ah, ich wusste gar nicht das der Tagesspiegel zur Springergruppe gehört.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also für mich liest sich das so als ob sie ihre Ziele oder Ideologien *nicht* über den demokratischen Weg erreichen wollte.


Nicht über den Weg der Institutionen der BRD. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht demokratisch sein soll. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation ohne jegliche Substanz deinerseits.


Wo schreibt sie was davon, dass sie eine Ein Parteien Diktatur gründen will? Wo? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mitglied zweier vom Verfassungsschutz beobachteter Gruppen


Ja der Verfassungsschutz wie war das unter Maaßen? Auf dem rechten Auge blind und vor Gericht einige Niederlagen gegen die Linke einstecken müssen. 

Maaßen, ein Mann der für die CDU Antritt aber bei dem selbst CDU Minister auf großer Bühne empfehlen SPD zu wählen. 

Darauf sollte man generell hören: Lieber SPD als CDU


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht über den Weg der Institutionen der BRD. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht demokratisch sein soll.


Nach meinem Textverständnis schon. Und Don liest es auch so.

Außerdem vertritt sie diese Ansicht


> Sie unterstützt illegale Hausbesetzungen als „legitimes Mittel“ und setzt sich für ihre Entkriminalisierung ein, wie es auch der Wahlprogrammentwurf der Linkspartei vorsieht.


Quelle: Janine Wissler

Wie schon geschrieben hat es die Frau faustdick hinter den Ohren. Und so eine ist Parteivorsitzende.
Gut reden kann sie... aber davon hatte mich wohl etwas blenden lassen.

Naja, die Linke wähle ich ja eh nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht über den Weg der Institutionen der BRD. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht demokratisch sein soll.


Diesmal reine Interpretation deinerseits, auch wieder ohne jeglich Substanz.
*“ Und: „Wir sollten uns nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass wir die Gesellschaft aus den Angeln heben können über Anträge und Reden im Parlament.“
Geschichtlicher Fortschritt, so Wissler, sei vielmehr stets durch „Revolutionen“ erkämpft worden.*

Die Rede wurde gehalten 2011 beim Kongress „Marx is Muss“.

Ich frage mich halt ernsthaft und da bin ich ganz sicher nicht der Einzige, wie zum Teufel man eine Gesellschaft demokratisch aus den Angeln heben kann, die  so gar keine Tendenzen zu einer Klassenlosen Gesellschaft zeigt?!
Die größten Erfolge im wiedervereinigten Deutschland waren 12% bei Bundestagswahlen?
Vergleichbar ist das dann nur mit der AfD, die auch die ganze Zeit mit 12 % schreit, das Volk sind wir und sich soagr als neue Volkspartei sieht. Eine demokratischer Wandel schließt sich mit groben 10% eher völlig aus, haargenauso wie bei der AfD, worüber ja Gauland so schön in der FAZ geredet hat.


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Also du meinst im Westen sitzen die größten Hardliner der Linken?
> Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die Janine Wissler macht auf mich immer einen vernünftigen Eindruck wenn ich sie in Talkshows sehe.
> Aber so oder so halte ich die Linken *alleine* nicht für regierungsfähig. Unter Bedingungen vielleicht als ergänzende Kraft. Eine Bedingung hatte Olaf Scholz gestellt. Und das ist die Bekennung zur Nato. Nicht die Kuscheleien mit Putin, Erdogan & Co.


Die Linke ist halt ein Gemischtwarenladen. Wissler ist für eine aus dem Westen eher noch gemäßigt und es gibt da Leute die offen für eine sozialistische Revolution und eine Abschaffung des Grundgesetzes sind. Es gibt dann noch einige, die aus der WASG und den Gewerkschaften kommen und im Osten hast Du dann die regierenden Linken, die sich weitgehend im demokratischen System sehen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Es geht um sein Narrativ, dass die Linken auch quasi Faschisten seien und es eine DDR 2.0 geben würde.
> 
> Das ist keine Kritik mehr das ist Unsinn.


Dann müsste man erst klären was die Linke ist. Im Osten ist die Kritik Unsinn, würden aber die Westverbände an die Macht bekommen, wären die schon bereit für eine Soviet Union  2.0 oder ein germanisches Kuba.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nach meinem Textverständnis schon. Und Don liest es auch so.


Don liest halt auch alles so, dass Links der CDU der Stalinismus beginnt. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben hat es die Frau faustdick hinter den Ohren. Und so eine ist Parteivorsitzende.


Sie hat eine andere Vorstellung eines Staates, aber die ist halt nicht undemokratisch, sie ist nur nicht in der Form der BRD. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die Linke wähle ich ja eh nicht.


Ebenfalls, aber SPD, Grüne, Linke ist für Don ja eh das selbe.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und: „Wir sollten uns nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass wir die Gesellschaft aus den Angeln heben können über Anträge und Reden im Parlament.“


Wann wurde Deutschland denn jemals durch das Parlament in eine neue Phase geworfen? 

Die Weimarer Republik war auch das Ergebnis einer Revolution, die Wiedervereinigung ebenfalls. Wann waren die denn gegen eine Mehrheit? 

Wir sollten uns eher fragen ob es eine Revolution braucht, da sage ich nein. Ganz klar nein.


seahawk schrieb:


> Dann müsste man erst klären was die Linke ist. Im Osten ist die Kritik Unsinn, würden aber die Westverbände an die Macht bekommen, wären die schon bereit für eine Soviet Union 2.0 oder ein germanisches Kuba.


Don kann halt nicht differenzieren. 
Aber zur SU 2.0 du meinst das was die UdSSR hätte sein sollen und nicht das was sie dann war oder?


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie hat eine andere Vorstellung eines Staates, aber die ist halt nicht undemokratisch, sie ist nur nicht in der Form der BRD.


Doch sie hatte Parlamentarismus für die Umsetzung ihrer (alten) Ideologien ausgeschlossen. Und zu einer Revolution aufgerufen. Dann kann damit nur eine gewaltsame Revolution gemeint sein.



> Ebenfalls, aber SPD, Grüne, Linke ist für Don ja eh das selbe.


Wenn wählst du denn? Das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Oder muß ich überlesen haben.  



> Wir sollten uns eher fragen ob es eine Revolution braucht, da sage ich nein. Ganz klar nein.


Eine Revolution nicht aber Reformen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch sie hatte Parlamentarismus für die Umsetzung ihrer (alten) Ideologien ausgeschlossen.


Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Dann kann damit nur eine gewaltsame Revolution gemeint sein.


Wieso? 
Deutschland neigt nicht zu gewaltsamen Revolution, das war nach dem ersten Weltkrieg nicht so (erst Revolution, dann Gewalt) und in der DDR war es erst Recht nicht so. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn wählst du denn? Das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Oder muß ich überlesen haben.


Grün, trotz Baerbock.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ebenfalls, aber SPD, Grüne, Linke ist für Don ja eh das selbe.


Schon wieder eine glasklare Lüge und wieder werde ich persönlich diffamiert und mit der AfD/Rechtsextremen gleichgesetzt, weil deine substanzlose Behauptung nur ein anderer Ausdruck, von Links Grün versifft ist, den du mir damit unterstellst, was ich aber so nie geschrieben oder behauptet habe!
Ich habe immer wieder die Partei die Linke mit der AfD verglichen und weil ich jetzt stinksauer bin, suche mir gefälligst Posts heraus, wo ich schreibe, das SPD, Grüne und die Partei die Linke das selbe sind!
Wenn du es nicht kannst fordere ich eine Entschuldigung oder halte dich einfach mit deinen substanzlosen Lügen zurück.
Es reicht wirklich!


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine glasklare Lüge und wieder werde ich persönlich diffamiert und mit der AfD/Rechtsextremen gleichgesetzt


Das ist keine Position von Rechtsextremisten das kommt auch aus großen Teilen der Union. 
Dazu muss man kein AfDler sein. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> wo ich schreibe, das SPD, Grüne und Linke das selbe sind!


Impliziert schreibst Du das wenn du wieder den Kevin aus der Schublade holst.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist keine Position von Rechtsextremisten das kommt auch aus großen Teilen der Union.
> Dazu muss man kein AfDler sein.


Ja deshalb koaliert die CDU auch mit SPD oder Grünen aber nicht mit der Linken, du machst dich mit deinen Behauptungen einfach nur lächerlich!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Impliziert schreibst Du das wenn du wieder den Kevin aus der Schublade holst.


Ich benenne in meinen Posts immer Kühnert , Esken und Mützenich (Borjans) mit Namen und spreche diese explizit an, also wieder eine Lüge!
Es ist nicht meine Schuld, dass diese Leute mit ihren Ansichten, gerade entscheidende Funktionen in der SPD bekleiden und diese nach Außen vertreten.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja deshalb koaliert die CDU auch mit SPD oder Grünen aber nicht mit der Linken, du machst dich mit deinen Behauptungen einfach nur lächerlich!


Es gibt halt Realitäten denen sich die Union stellen muss und es gibt das was sie sagt. 

Geht ja wieder was vom ex JU Paulchen rum mit Scholz könnte die EU zerstören. 
Das tönt die Presse, der Wortlaut ist anders, die Aussage ist trotzdem Müll.


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

@Don-71  ist son lustiger Geselle, nicht in der Lage Google zu benutzen und wenn er mal EINE Quelle gefunden hat die seine Argumentation stützt, dann wird die immer und immer und immer und immer wieder benutzt.

Oh die Wissler, erste Marxistin, Jeanne d'Arc in Rot, die Guillotine aus Sperrholz und Altmetall im Keller, wehret den Anfängen... Was schreiben denn eigentlich ihre gedanklichen Kollegen so über die Dame?



> Der herrschenden Klasse hat Wissler ihre Verlässlichkeit längst unter Beweis gestellt. [...





> In abstoßender Art und Weise biederte sich Wissler an den Anti-Kommunismus an. Auf die Frage des _FAZ_-Reporters, der die Veranstaltung moderierte, „War die DDR für Sie eine Diktatur?“, antwortete sie: „Ich würde es so sagen, Ja.“ Auf die Frage „Brauchen wir eine Revolution?“ versicherte sie der versammelten Wirtschaftselite: „Revolutionen waren schon immer Triebfedern der Geschichte.* Für die nächsten Jahre sehe ich aber nicht, dass das ansteht*.“





> Wissler hatte nie etwas mit linker, revolutionärer oder gar trotzkistischer Politik zu tun. Ihre politische Karriere verlief von Anfang an im Milieu rechter bürgerlicher Politik.







__





						Janine Wissler (Marx 21): Die neue stellvertretende Vorsitzende der Linkspartei
					

Wissler soll dem Rechtskurs der Linkspartei ein „linkes Gesicht“ geben und ihn gleichzeitig verschärfen.



					www.wsws.org
				




Klar, man kann den FAZ Artikel und die dort genannten Zitate hernehmen und singulär betrachten. Oder man kanns einordnen, aber letzteres macht Arbeit, ist anstrengend und oftmals nicht geeignet um damit Polemik zu betreiben. 
Ist die Dame denn noch bei Marx21? Das Interview ist halt schon 10 Jahre her?



> *Sie haben mit Ihrer Kandidatur um den Parteivorsitz Ihre Mitgliedschaften in der Sozialistischen Linken, der Bewegungslinken und bei Marx 21 beendet. Ist das auch eine inhaltliche Distanzierung gewesen?*
> 
> Nein. Es ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass Parteivorsitzende nicht Mitglied einer innerparteilichen Strömung sein sollten, weil klar sein muss, dass die Parteivorsitzende für die gesamte Partei spricht.



Jaaaa, aber die hat damals was zu Parlamenten gesagt, was denn damit?



> *Marx 21 stellt das parlamentarische System infrage. Sie auch?*
> 
> Na ja, ich glaube, ich habe in über 13 Jahren im Hessischen Landtag unter Beweis gestellt, dass ich sehr ernsthaft in diesem Parlament arbeite. Ernsthafter als weite Teile der Landesregierung. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das der zentrale Punkt ist.
> 
> ...



Klingt halt ein kleinwenig anders als das pointierte Zitat der FAZ...









						Parteichefin Janine Wissler: „Die Linke will die Gesellschaft verändern“
					

Die neue Linken-Parteichefin Janine Wissler spricht im FR-Interview über Militäreinsätze, die Begrenztheit des Parlamentarismus und mögliche Kooperationen mit SPD und Grünen




					www.fr.de
				




So ist das halt wenn man Cherry Picking zur Meinungsbildung betreibt...


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

https://www.golem.de/news/in-acht-m...ch-kein-funkloch-geschlossen-2109-159504.html
16 Jahre Union, aber das hat damit gar nichts zu tun wie Laschet sagte. 

Egal was nach der Wahl passiert, die CSU muss raus aus dem Bundesverkehrsministerium.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist die Dame denn noch bei Marx21? Das Interview ist halt schon 10 Jahre her?


Hat doch niemand behauptet.  Zumindest ich habe immer von der Vergangenheit gesprochen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> So ist das halt wenn man Cherry Picking zur Meinungsbildung betreibt...


Machst du doch auch.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Don-71 ist son lustiger Geselle,


Sagt der Geselle, der Arbeiten in anderen Ländern mit Verzicht, auf erworbene und erarbeitete Rentenansprüche in Verbindung bringt und irgenwie nicht so richtig Binnenmarkt und Personenfreizügigkeit verstanden hat.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar, man kann den FAZ Artikel und die dort genannten Zitate hernehmen und singulär betrachten. Oder man kanns einordnen, aber letzteres macht Arbeit, ist anstrengend und oftmals nicht geeignet um damit Polemik zu betreiben.
> Ist die Dame denn noch bei Marx21? Das Interview ist halt schon 10 Jahre her?


Es war eine Rede auf einem Kongress und sie ist bei Marx21 und der Sozialitischen Linken erst mit ihrer Bewerbung um den Parteivorsitz ausgestiegn, also nicht wirklich lange her.


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Machst du doch auch.


Ich versuch zu vermeiden über mehrere Posts nur einen Beleg für meine Meinung zu finden, siehe die Debatte über die CSU Verkehrsminister, oder auch die Nennung verschiedener Ansichten über Frau Wissler.
Wenn man stundenlang über die Dame spricht, aber dabei sich alles nur um dieses eine FAZ Zitat dreht, dann ist das nicht zielführend um den Sachverhalt zu klären.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sagt der Geselle, der Arbeiten in anderen Ländern mit Verzicht, auf seine erworbenen und erarbeiteten Rentenansprüche in Verbindung bringt und irgenwie nicht so richtig Binnenmarkt und Personenfreizügigkeit verstanden hat.


Ich seh bei Dir nur eine Verbindung, Vorzüge deiner Klasse in DEU genießen wollen und sofort abhauen wenn sich für dich auch nur eine Kleinigkeit ändern würde. Ohh, hat da jemand Angst vor RRG und muss schnell ins Ausland damit man hier nicht mehr Steuern zahlen muss? Oder gar Autobahnmaut? Oder gar auf Mieteinnahmen verzichten muss? Oder der Endgegner, GENDERN!!! Geht ja garnicht, schnell den Patriotismus aus dem Fenster werfen, alles ins Auto und bloß weg aus dem zukünftigen Sozialistischen Drecksloch...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es war eine Rede auf einem Kongress und sie ist bei Marx21 und der Sozialitischen Linken erst mit ihrer Bewerbung um den Parteivorsitz ausgestiegn, also nicht wirklich lange her.


Das war vor 10 Jahren...
Und das lustige ist, Sie hat vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ein Interview gegeben (hab ich verlinkt), indem sie genau den von Dir zu Tode gerittenen Punkt erläutert. Aber das ist anscheinend egal, denn das will man nicht lesen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das war vor 10 Jahren...





> Sie ist Mitglied von Attac und Verdi. Ihre Zugehörigkeit zum Unterstützerkreis des trotzkistischen Netzwerks Marx21 und die Mitgliedschaft in der Sozialistischen Linken, zwei vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete Gruppierungen am linken Rand der Partei, sowie ihre Zugehörigkeit zur Bewegungslinken, beendete sie im Rahmen ihrer Bewerbung für den Parteivorsitz.[13]





> Katharina Schuler: _Janine Wissler beendet Mitgliedschaft in Netzwerk Marx21._ In: _Die Zeit_, 8. September 2020, abgerufen am 27. Februar 2021.







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Ja ist klar, also September 2020 ist 10 Jahre her, vielleicht nochmal nachrechnen, kann ich da nur empfehlen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich seh bei Dir nur eine Verbindung, Vorzüge deiner Klasse in DEU genießen wollen und sofort abhauen wenn sich für dich auch nur eine Kleinigkeit ändern würde.


Dafür lebe und engagiere ich mich in und  für einen freiheitlichen Staat, in dem ich diese Wahl habe.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

Don wenn du auswandern möchtest muss ich dann annehmen, dass dir dein politisches Engagement nicht so wichtig ist? 
Ich meine wenn RRG es versaut kann man sie nach 4 Jahren abwählen, aber direkt auswandern und nicht die politische Oppositionsarbeit aufnehmen ist doch etwas schwach.


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es war eine Rede auf einem Kongress und sie ist bei Marx21 und der Sozialitischen Linken erst mit ihrer Bewerbung um den Parteivorsitz ausgestiegn, also nicht wirklich lange her.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja ist klar, also September 2020 ist 10 Jahre her, vielleicht nochmal nachrechnen, kann ich da nur empfehlen.



Don, ich weiß, du hast grad hohen Blutdruck, aber lern doch einfach mal deine eigenen Quellen zu lesen...
Du hast nen FAZ Artikel von 2014 verlinkt, der eine Rede von 2011 zitiert.

Und das Beste daran:



Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte es schon mehr als nachdenklich stimmen, wenn eine Parteivorsitzende *vor 10 Jahren noch* dem gewaltsamen Umsturz das Wort geredet hat.



Keine Ahnung wo dein Problem mit meiner Aussage "das ist 10 Jahre her" liegt... wirklich nicht. Du hast selbst erkannt, dass die von der FAZ genutzten Zitate 2011 getätigt wurden...
Nur zu deinem, Verständnis, der von mir gepostete Artikel, der dieses aus dem Kontext gerissene Zitat einordnet, der ist von 2021. Du kannst Dir also aussuchen welche Quelle aktueller ist und damit dem aktuellen Verständnis der Dame entspricht.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo dein Problem mit meiner Aussage "das ist 10 Jahre her" liegt... wirklich nicht. Du hast selbst erkannt, dass die von der FAZ genutzten Zitate 2011 getätigt wurden...


Ich glaube ihr redet aneinander vorbei. Ihr Zitat ist 10 Jahre alt aber ihre Mitgliedschaft bei "Marx21" hat sie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit erst beendet.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

@ hoffgang​
Du implzierst die ganze Zeit in deinen  Posts, dass sie auch bei MArx21 vor 10 Jahren ausgestiegen ist, dem ist nicht so, sie verließ den Verein erst im September 2020!

Zitat Zeitartikel September 2020:



> Klar verfassungsfeindlich​
> Ziel von Marx21 ist es, auf die Überwindung des Kapitalismus hinzuwirken. Statt mitzuregieren, setze man auf Massenbewegungen, die bereit und in der Lage seien, "die herrschende Klasse zu enteignen und den bestehenden, undemokratischen Staatsapparat durch Organe der direkten Demokratie zu ersetzen".
> Nach Ansicht des Politikwissenschaftlers Eckhard Jesse ist Marx21 klar verfassungsfeindlich, weil die Gruppe auf einen revolutionären Wandel setze. Zwar habe der Kapitalismus keinen Verfassungsrang, sagt Jesse. Damit bestätigt er ein Argument, das auch die Linken in dieser Debatte oft bemühen, um zu belegen, dass sie quasi zu Unrecht vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden. Allerdings mache das Netzwerk auch deutlich, dass der Kapitalismus nicht durch Parlamentsabstimmungen überwunden werden könne. Dies lege die Schlussfolgerung nahe, dass die gesellschaftliche Veränderung durch Gewalt erreicht werden solle, sagt Jesse. Marx21 trete zudem entristisch auf, das heißt, es tarne seine eigentlichen Absichten und Ziele.



Genau das spiegelt ihre Rede vor 10 Jahren wieder, als sie schon 30 Jahre alt war, also weit weg von "Jugendsünden" und sie hielt dem Verein bis September 2020 die Treue und ist aus strategischen Erwägungen dort ausgestiegen.


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr redet aneinander vorbei. Ihr Zitat ist 10 Jahre alt aber ihre Mitlgiedschaft bei "Marx21" hat sie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit erst beendet.


Jupp, das ist die DonRage. Ich hab die ganze Zeit von den Zitaten der FAZ gesprochen, dass Ihre Mitgliedschaft bei Marx21 erst vor kurzem geendet hat stand nie zur Debatte. Aber Don behauptet in dem Zusammenhang, dass die Rede bei Marx21 nicht so lange her sei, das ist einfach falsch, wie er selbst gestern noch erkannt hat.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du implzierst die ganze Zeit in deinen  Posts, dass sie auch bei MArx21 vor 10 Jahren ausgestiegen ist, dem ist nicht so, sie verließ den Verein erst im September 2020!


Das ist, wie du immer so schön sagst, einfach nur eine Lüge...
Mein "das ist 10 Jahre her" bezieht sich direkt auf deine Aussage


> Es war eine Rede auf einem Kongress und sie ist bei Marx21 und der Sozialitischen Linken erst mit ihrer Bewerbung um den Parteivorsitz ausgestiegn, also nicht wirklich lange her.


Das kann jeder auf Seite 75 dieses Threads wunderbar nachlesen.
Und diese Rede IST 10 Jahre her, denn der Kongress WAR in 2021.

Lern verdammt nochmal lesen und hör auf immer hektisch Unfug zu verbreiten.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist, wie du immer so schön sagst, einfach nur eine Lüge...
> Mein "das ist 10 Jahre her" bezieht sich direkt auf deine Aussage





hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar, man kann den FAZ Artikel und die dort genannten Zitate hernehmen und singulär betrachten. Oder man kanns einordnen, aber letzteres macht Arbeit, ist anstrengend und oftmals nicht geeignet um damit Polemik zu betreiben.
> *Ist die Dame denn noch bei Marx21? Das Interview ist halt schon 10 Jahre her?*


Also die beiden Fragen zusammen sind keine Implizierung und ich Lüge?


hoffgang schrieb:


> Jupp, das ist die DonRage. Ich hab die ganze Zeit von den Zitaten der FAZ gesprochen, dass Ihre Mitgliedschaft bei Marx21 erst vor kurzem geendet hat stand nie zur Debatte. Aber Don behauptet in dem Zusammenhang, dass die Rede bei Marx21 nicht so lange her sei, das ist einfach falsch, wie er selbst gestern noch erkannt hat.


???? Wo?
Zitat Don-71


> Es war eine Rede auf einem Kongress und sie ist bei Marx21 und der Sozialitischen Linken erst mit ihrer Bewerbung um den Parteivorsitz ausgestiegn, also nicht wirklich lange her.


Text und Leseverständnis gleich null, aber ich brösel es für dich nochmal auf.
Ich habe im ersten Teil des Satzes richtig gestellt, das es kein Interview war, sondern eine Rede, dass die vor 10 Jahren stattgefunden hat habe ich in mehreren Posts selber geschrieben.
Der nächste Abschnitt der Satzes bezieht sich auf die Vereinigungen/Gruppen Marx21 und Sozialistische Linke deren Mitglied sie bis vor kurzem war.
Wo ich dort mit einem Wort schreibe, das sie ihre Rede bei dem Kongress erst kürzlich gehalten hat, erschließt sich wohl nur dir selber. Übrigens hieß der Kongress „Marx is Muss“. und inwieweit er mit MArx21 etwas zu tun hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Lern verdammt nochmal lesen und hör auf immer hektisch Unfug zu verbreiten.


Sagt und schreibt der Richtige, schönen Guten Tag auch.


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Don,

Fakt: Die Wissler hat den von der FAZ zitierten Ausschnitt, der Dir Bluthochdruck macht, vor 10 Jahren gesagt.
Fakt: Sie sitzt seit Jahren in einem Parlament und leistet Parlamentarische Arbeit
Fakt: Sie hat dieses Jahr ein Interview gegeben indem Sie das von der FAZ gebrauchte Zitat erläutert hat - dort ist von gewalttätigem Umbruch keine Rede

Die letzten Posts kommen daher, da du mal wieder nicht in der Lage bist den Kontext zu verstehen und dich auf irgendwas versteifst, was nie jemand zur Debatte gestellt hat. Ihre Mitgliedschaft bei Marx21 bis 2020 wurde nie in Frage gestellt, du denkst das zwar, weil es Dir in den Kram passt mich anzugreifen.

Also bitte, wenn wir über die Dame reden, dann sollten wir, wenn Du Zitate aus 2011 in den Mittelpunkt stellst, vllt auch Zitate von 2021 betrachten und da fehlt mir - ganz objektiv - irgendwie die Grundlage für deine Panik vor einem gewaltsamen Umsturz.

@Don-71
Übrigens kannst DU RRG verhindern, also wir alle gemeinsam können das.
Alles was wir dazu tun müssen ist nicht die CDU zu wählen, denn je stärker SPD & Grüne sind, desto weniger Anreiz besteht für RRG. Dann sparst du Dir die fiese Auswanderei und jede Menge Aufwand.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Fakt: Die Wissler hat den von der FAZ zitierten Ausschnitt, der Dir Bluthochdruck macht, vor 10 Jahren gesagt.
> Fakt: Sie sitzt seit Jahren in einem Parlament und leistet Parlamentarische Arbeit
> Fakt: Sie hat dieses Jahr ein Interview gegeben indem Sie das von der FAZ gebrauchte Zitat erläutert hat - dort ist von gewalttätigem Umbruch keine Rede


Sie hat die Rede gehalten, als sie schon 6 Jahre im Hessischen Landtag (Parlament) saß und dort gearbeitet hat.
Sie war bis vor kurzem Mitglied in zwei Vereinigungen die der Verfassungsschutz beobachtet hat und eine davon wird von einem  Politikwissenschaftler in der Zeit als offen Verfassungsfeindlich bezeichnet.
Was sie heute als Parteivorsitzende sagt oder klarstellt kann auch rein taktischen Überlegungen dienen, Politiker der AfD machen das auch ständig.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Die letzten Posts kommen daher, da du mal wieder nicht in der Lage bist den Kontext zu verstehen und dich auf irgendwas versteifst, was nie jemand zur Debatte gestellt hat. Ihre Mitgliedschaft bei Marx21 bis 2020 wurde nie in Frage gestellt, du denkst das zwar, weil es Dir in den Kram passt mich anzugreifen.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar, man kann den FAZ Artikel und die dort genannten Zitate hernehmen und singulär betrachten. Oder man kanns einordnen, aber letzteres macht Arbeit, ist anstrengend und oftmals nicht geeignet um damit Polemik zu betreiben. Ist die Dame denn noch bei Marx21? Das Interview ist halt schon 10 Jahre her?


Darüber kann sich ja hier im Forum jeder selber seine Meinung bilden.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Also bitte, wenn wir über die Dame reden, dann sollten wir, wenn Du Zitate aus 2011 in den Mittelpunkt stellst, vllt auch Zitate von 2021 betrachten und da fehlt mir - ganz objektiv - irgendwie die Grundlage für deine Panik vor einem gewaltsamen Umsturz.


Wieso?
Du hast doch genauso wie ich auch, die gleiche Panik bei AfD Spießgesellen, die ihre Aussagen auch ständig zurücknehmen, und heute anderes sagen, als noch 2015 und 2016.
Außerdem ist es wohl ziemlich offensichtlich, dass sie mit ihren Standpunkten von 2011 nicht wirklich anschlussfähig als Parteivorsitzende wäre, inwieweit ihre geänderten Standpunkte glaubwürdig sind, ist für mich reine Spekulation.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Übrigens kannst DU RRG verhindern, also wir alle gemeinsam können das.
> Alles was wir dazu tun müssen ist nicht die CDU zu wählen, denn je stärker SPD & Grüne sind, desto weniger Anreiz besteht für RRG. Dann sparst du Dir die fiese Auswanderei und jede Menge Aufwand.


Genau! SPD oder Grüne wählen so das  beide auf 50% kommen. Und schon gibt es kein RRG.


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don kann halt nicht differenzieren.
> Aber zur SU 2.0 du meinst das was die UdSSR hätte sein sollen und nicht das was sie dann war oder?



Sagen wir, sie träumen von dem was sie hätten sein sollen, enden aber wahrscheinlich bei dem was sie war, da die autokratischen und diktatorischen Tendenzen bei ihnen voll vorhanden sind. Ich bin ja selber hart links, aber irgendwo muss man eben auch anerkennen, dass die jetzige Gesellschaft mir es erlaubt diese Meinung zu pflegen, will ich dann Teil einer Gesellschaft sein, in der meine Meinung dann die Mehrheit ist, aber keine anderen Meinung mehr geduldet werden? Und was ist wenn ich mal nicht mit der Mehrheit einer Meinung bin?


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie hat die Rede gehalten, als sie schon 6 Jahre im Hessischen Landtag (Parlament) saß.
> Sie war bis vor kurzem Mitglied in zwei Vereinigungen die der Verfassungsschutz beobachtet hat und eine davon wird von einem  Politikwissenschaftler in der Zeit als offen Verfassungsfeindlich bezeichnet.
> Was sie heute als Parteivorsitzende sagt oder klarstellt kann auch rein taktischen Überlegungen dienen, Politiker der AfD machen das auch ständig.


Das ist alles korrekt. Und die genau die Einordnung fehlt mir in deinem ursprünglichen Post. Denn davon ist keine Rede, es gab nur den Fokus auf die wenigen Worte welche die FAZ gedruckt und die Dir ins Auge gefallen sind.
Marx21 taucht noch immer im Verfassungsschutzbericht auf (man kann streiten ob das Sinnhaftig ist, aber das ist ne andere Debatte).

Die andere Seite ist, hat sie seit 2011 irgendwas getan um den Anschein zu erwecken am gewaltsamen Sturz unserer Demokratie - denn das war ja der Vorwurf von Dir - zu arbeiten? Oder war das FAZ Zitat vllt doch etwas zu eng gesteckt? Hier hab ich auf den WSWS verwiesen, dort kommt die Dame irgendwie nicht als Revoluzzerin rüber, was lustig ist, denn dort wird ihr gerade vorgeworfen für das bestehende System zu arbeiten.
Ja was denn nu?
Konservative Medien sagen hü, die Word Socialist Web Site sagt hott.

Die AfD Thematik seh ich anders, hier gibts oftmals keinerlei Kontext in dem die getätigten Aussagen irgendwie vertretbar gewesen wären. Das Urproblem hier bleibt, die FAZ zitiert und keiner weiß ob korrekt oder vollständig.
Ich geb Dir dahingehend Recht, man muss Politikern auf die Finger schauen was sie in der Vergangenheit zum gleichen Thema gesagt haben (z.b. Laschet zur Homoehe heute & damals...) und das entsprechend einordnen, gleichzeitig darf man aber nicht den Fehler machen vergangene Aussagen als absolut anzuerkennen und keine Entwicklung der These zuzulassen. (und NEIN, das ist kein Freifahrtschein für Linke Politiker, ich denke nur, in diesem speziellen Fall Wissler wird ein wenig über reagiert).



RyzA schrieb:


> Genau! SPD oder Grüne wählen so das  beide auf 50% kommen. Und schon gibt es kein RRG.


Eben. CDU hat Angst vor einem Abrutschen ins sozialistische Ungemach, dann gilt der Aufruf an alle treuen Wähler, Zweitstimme Rot / Grün!


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Übrigens kannst DU RRG verhindern, also wir alle gemeinsam können das.
> Alles was wir dazu tun müssen ist nicht die CDU zu wählen, denn je stärker SPD & Grüne sind, desto weniger Anreiz besteht für RRG. Dann sparst du Dir die fiese Auswanderei und jede Menge Aufwand.


Wie süß, leider mit meinen politischen Standpunkten nicht vereinbar.


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie süß, leider mit meinen politischen Standpunkten nicht vereinbar.


Söder hat aufgerufen RRG zu verhindern, ich hab Dir gesagt wie es geht. Der Rest liegt an Dir.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> *Die andere Seite ist, hat sie seit 2011 irgendwas getan um den Anschein zu erwecken am gewaltsamen Sturz unserer Demokratie - denn das war ja der Vorwurf von Dir - zu arbeiten? *Oder war das FAZ Zitat vllt doch etwas zu eng gesteckt? Hier hab ich auf den WSWS verwiesen, dort kommt die Dame irgendwie nicht als Revoluzzerin rüber, was lustig ist, denn dort wird ihr gerade vorgeworfen für das bestehende System zu arbeiten.
> Ja was denn nu?
> Konservative Medien sagen hü, die Word Socialist Web Site sagt hott.


Sie war bis September 2020 Mitgleid von Vereinigungen, oder zumindestens einer Vereinigung, die offen Verfassungsfeindlich ist.
Zitat:


> Nach Ansicht des Politikwissenschaftlers Eckhard Jesse ist Marx21 klar verfassungsfeindlich, weil die Gruppe auf einen revolutionären Wandel setze. Zwar habe der Kapitalismus keinen Verfassungsrang, sagt Jesse. Damit bestätigt er ein Argument, das auch die Linken in dieser Debatte oft bemühen, um zu belegen, dass sie quasi zu Unrecht vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden. Allerdings mache das Netzwerk auch deutlich, dass der Kapitalismus nicht durch Parlamentsabstimmungen überwunden werden könne. Dies lege die Schlussfolgerung nahe, dass die gesellschaftliche Veränderung durch Gewalt erreicht werden solle, sagt Jesse. Marx21 trete zudem entristisch auf, das heißt, es tarne seine eigentlichen Absichten und Ziele.



Bei allen anderen Parteien und Politikern würde das reichen, einen Verdacht in den Raum zu stellen, wahrscheinlich  noch mehr als einen Verdacht. Immerhin hat sie ihre Mitgliedschaft in diesem "Verein" noch 9 Jahre nach ihrer Rede, die sich mit den Ansichten dieses Vereins spiegeln, aufrechterhalten.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Eben. CDU hat Angst vor einem Abrutschen ins sozialistische Ungemach, dann gilt der Aufruf an alle treuen Wähler, Zweitstimme Rot / Grün!


Von mir bekommt die SPD sogar 1. und 2. Stimme.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang stammt auch noch dieser Satz von ihr:
> 
> 
> 
> > Geschichtlicher Fortschritt, so Wissler, sei vielmehr stets durch „Revolutionen“ erkämpft worden.



Womit sie ja Recht hat. Frauenwahlrecht etc. wäre nie ohne den Druck der Straße durch eine Regierung eingeführt worden.

_Das Träumen von der Revolution wiederum ist zunächst einmal das: Träumen von mehr Freiheit und Gleichheit, mehr Demokratie, mehr „naturrechtlicher“ Gerechtigkeit._

Um nicht nochmal die ganze Seite zitieren zu müssen, hier einfach mal als Link:




__





						Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte
					

Das war keine Mauer, sondern ein "Raumtrenner"




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie war bis September 2020 Mitgleid von Vereinigungen, oder zumindestens einer Vereinigung, die offen Verfassungsfeindlich ist.


So, Hefte raus, Basics.
Extremistisch bedeutet, nicht in der FDGO verankert, es ist kein automatismus zum gewaltsamen Sturz der bestehenden Ordnung. Aufmerksame Leser werden anmerken, Moment, die NSDAP hat auch gewaltlos die Macht ergriffen. Das ist korrekt und daher gilt der Extremismusbegriff ja auch für Parteien die auf demokratischem Wege die FDGO aushöhlen wollen.

Ich frage daher erneut, wo sind die Anzeichen für den von Dir postulierten gewaltsamen Umsturz, v.a. im Hinblick auf Ihre Einordnung im Interview von 2021?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei allen anderen Parteien und Politikern würde das reichen, einen Verdacht in den Raum zu stellen, wahrscheinlich  noch mehr als einen VErdacht. Immerhin hat sie ihre Mitgliedschaft in diesem "Verein" noch 9 Jahre nach ihrer Rede, die sich mit den Ansichten dieses Vereins spiegeln, aufrechterhalten.


Du machst es schon wieder... du hast einen Artikel gefunden und den zitierst du rauf und runter. Das ist die Meinung vom Jesse und lustigerweise bezieht sich die Aussage konkret auf die Rede von 2011 "nicht durch Parlamentsabstimmungen überwunden werden könne".

Lies das Interview von 2021, dort nennt die Dame ein Beispiel wie das aussehen könnte:


> Die Parlamente stoßen an Grenzen, weil viele Bereiche der Daseinsvorsorge privatisiert wurden und wir keine Wirtschaftsdemokratie haben. Wenn man wirklich etwas verändern will, reicht es nicht, dass man im Parlament gute Reden hält und gute Anträge schreibt. Es ist wichtig, dass es gesellschaftlichen Druck gibt. Denken Sie an die Abschaffung der Studiengebühren in Hessen. Der sind zwei Jahre Druck der Studierendenbewegung vorangegangen.


Das Problem ist auch, der Jesse hat mit Backes den Extremismusbegriff geprägt. Ob dieser aber so korrekt ist, daran gibts seit Jahren Kritik (https://www.bpb.de/politik/extremismus/linksextremismus/263507/contra-extremismusmodell). Der Verfassungsschutz lässt sich aber vom Jesse beraten...
Und bevor du hier ausholst, immer dran denken, die AfD wird nicht vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet, auch weil ein CDU Politiker die AfD beraten hat, wie sie dieser Beobachtung aus dem Weg geht. Einigen wir uns, dass der Verfassungsschutz nicht immer 100% korrekt liegt, dann müssen wir das Fass nicht wieder aufmachen.

Fakt ist, innerhalb des angewendeten Models wird Marx21 als extremistisch bewertet - keine Frage. Das ist jedoch, wie erwähnt, kein Automatismus zu einem gewalttätigen Umsturz der aktuellen Ordnung.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbU7mpg0DYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Laschet tritt heute vor der CSU in Bayern auf.  Angeblich hat er Probleme mit seinen Stimmbändern. Aber vielleicht ist es auch Muffensausen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2021)

Je weniger er sagt, desto weniger Fehler kann er machen.

Wobei die Wahl schon recht spannend ist. Mal sehen, ob sich die Cum-Ex/FIU-Geschichte signifikant auf die Umfragewerte von Scholz/SPD auswirkt, und ob das für die Wahl überhaupt noch eine Rolle spielt, wenn eventuell viele bereits per Briefwahl gewählt haben.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Je weniger er sagt, desto weniger Fehler kann er machen.


Aber zu seinem Pech muß er da viel sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, aber anhand der Zitate, kann man doch erkennen, dass u.a. Frau Wissler solche Ideologien zumindest mal gut gefunden hat. Ob sie sich mitlerweile davon distanziert weiß ich nicht.


Wie schon gesagt, ist das alles 10 Jahre her.
Friedrich Merz hatte mal in den 90er dagegen gestimmt, dass Gewalt in der Ehe bestraft wird.
Ich würde heute wetten, dass er seine Ansicht inzwischen deutlich geändert hat.
Und wissler weiß auch, dass man mit derartigen Aussagen nicht regierungsfähig ist. Abgesehen davon muss sich die Linke darüber Gedanken machen, überhaupt in den Bundestag einziehen zu können.
Man hatte ja bei Lanz gemerkt, dass die zwar weiterhin ein ziel verfolgt, aber für eine Regierungsbeteiligung schon mal die eine oder andere Forderung nach hinten stellen würde.
Die gleiche Aussage hatte ich beim Bartsch ebenso durchgehört.
Und Thüringen ist jetzt keine kommunistische Diktatur.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2021)

Der nächste Fehltritt von Laschet:








						Wirbel um Armin Laschet: Hat er eine Mutter live im TV beim Thema "Ehe für alle" angelogen?
					

Wo steht der Kanzlerkandidat von CDU und CSU? In der ZDF-Sendung Klartext diskutiert er mit Christina Klitzsch-Eulenberg. Auf Twitter folgen Lügen-Vorwürfe.




					www.rtl.de
				




Hier mit Passagen aus einem Tagesspiegel-Interview, dass ich selbst online nicht finden konnte:








						Laschets Klarstellung zur Ehe für alle: "Heute hätte ich für das Gesetz gestimmt"
					

Union-Kanzlerkandidat Armin Laschet hat eingeräumt, in der ZDF-Sendung "Klartext" gelogen zu haben. 2017 hätte er sehr wohl gegen die Ehe-Öffnung gestimmt. Seine Bedenken hätten aber heute "weniger Gewicht". (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Thüringen ist jetzt keine kommunistische Diktatur.


Das stimmt. Bodo Ramelow haut nur mal gerne auf die Kacke.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Bodo Ramelow haut nur mal gerne auf die Kacke.


Wenn ich an das Debakel in Thüringen denke, gibt es dort eh nur drei demokratische Parteien.
SPD, Grüne und Linke. Alle anderen haben sich ja vor den Karren der Afd eispannen lassen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Der nächste Fehltritt von Laschet:


Das war mit der Frau, die mit einer Frau verheiratet ist und nicht automatisch Elternteil wird, als ihre Partnerin ein Kind bekam, wenn ich nicht irre.
Tja, das ist das Problem hier in Deutschland, alles ist noch auf die klassische Ehe zugeschnitten.
Dass die Union das nicht angehen wird, ist für mich klar, aber der Laschet hat bei der Frage ja schon blöd geguckt.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Union das nicht angehen wird, ist für mich klar, aber der Laschet hat bei der Frage ja schon blöd geguckt.


Und wahrscheinlich gelogen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2021)

Für alle die sich über das * aufregen:






						»Gendern« ist ein rechter Kampfbegriff (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Allein schon die Verwendung des Wortes »Gendern« beim Thema geschlechtergerechte Sprache ist so ein ärgerlicher Quatsch, dass schaudern muss, wem an der deutschen Sprache etwas liegt. Jeja Klein zählt sich dazu.




					www.nd-aktuell.de
				




Ich finde, es sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen sein, ob er nun "Lehrer und Lehrerinnen", "Lehrer/innen" oder "Lehrer*innen" schreibt.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wahrscheinlich gelogen.


Er hat ja auf das Adoptionsgesetz verwiesen.
Meine Base hat ja zwei Kinder von zwei Männern und der zweite hat bei der Heirat das erste -- damals uneheliche Kind -- adoptiert. Das ging schnell von statten.
Wieso also wird das bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren nicht genauso gemacht?
Der Partner wird automatisch Elternteil, wenn das Kind geboren wird, denn schließlich wollen die beiden ja eine Familie haben.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich finde, es doch jedem selbst überlassen sein, ob er nun "Lehrer und Lehrerinnen", "Lehrer/innen" oder "Lehrer*innen" schreibt.


Sehe ich auch so. Ich gendere jetzt nicht. Wenn ich von Lehrern rede, meine ich selbstverständlich alle.
Ich hab aber auch schon Lehrkräfte gesagt, da viele Lehrer -- man muss sich wundern -- gar kein klassisches Lehramtstudium hatten.


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Armin so: In allen Entscheidungen der Nachkriegsgeschichte, standen Sozialdemokraten immer auf der falschen Seite.
Merkel, die 3 Regierungen mit der SPD hatte, heute so unterwegs


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat ja auf das Adoptionsgesetz verwiesen.
> Meine Base hat ja zwei Kinder von zwei Männern und der zweite hat bei der Heirat das erste -- damals uneheliche Kind -- adoptiert. Das ging schnell von statten.
> Wieso also wird das bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren nicht genauso gemacht?
> Der Partner wird automatisch Elternteil, wenn das Kind geboren wird, denn schließlich wollen die beiden ja eine Familie haben.


Finde ich auch.

Ich kenne auch ein schwules Pärchen die ein Kind adoptiert haben. Die können genauso gute Eltern sein.


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Während Armin geschichtsvergessen daherkommt will der Schäuble den Maaßen rehabilitieren:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1436393288588738564

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal im Ernst, wo ist der Anstand in dieser Partei hin. Oder sind das mittlerweile so alte Säcke dass die Demenz schon komplett durchschlägt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wo ist der Anstand in dieser Partei hin.


Im Bezug auf Maaßen gab es da doch eine schöne Aussage von Frau Prien. 
Zumindest sie hat da doch eher was für ehemalige Profisportler übrig und ich meine Daniel Günther hat auch mehr oder weniger direkt von Maaßen abgeraten.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> und ich meine Daniel Günther hat auch mehr oder weniger direkt von Maaßen abgeraten.


Der Günther hatte mal gesagt, dass er, wenn er dort im Wahlkreis leben würde, einem anderen Kandidaten seine Stimme geben würde.
Man man, die CDU geht gerade schwer den Bach herunter.
Mal sehen, ob Söder so lange durchhalten kann, um 2025 Kanzlerkandidat zu werden.
Aber die CSU stürzt in Bayern ja auch ab.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die CSU stürzt in Bayern ja auch ab.


Belege?
Alles was ich gehört habe war, dass die CSU zur Bundestagswahl in Bayern"abstürzt", zu Bayern selbst, habe ich keine aktuelleren Zahlen gefunden .








						Sonntagsfrage zur Landtagswahl in Bayern
					

Übersicht über aktuelle und frühere Wahlumfragen zur Landtagswahl in Bayern




					www.wahlrecht.de
				




Aber du kannst sicher mit anderen Zahlen aufwarten, wenn du behauptest die CSU stürzt in Bayern ab?

Und ich würde die Union mal für die Zukunft nicht so schnell abhaken.


> Umfrage: Mit Söder als Kandidat läge Union bei 37 Prozent​Mit CSU-Chef Markus Söder als Kanzlerkandidat stünde die Union einer Civey-Umfrage zufolge in der Wählergunst deutlich besser da als derzeit mit Armin Laschet. In der am Freitag veröffentlichten Erhebung im Auftrag von „Focus Online“, die nach der Wahlentscheidung in diesem theoretischen Szenario fragt, kommt die Union auf 37 Prozent und läge damit klar vorn. Mit ihrem Kanzlerkandidaten Laschet lag die Union zuletzt in Umfragen bei Werten zwischen 19 und 25 Prozent – und damit auf Platz zwei hinter der SPD mit ihrem Kanzlerkandidaten Olaf Scholz, die auf 25 bis 27 Prozent kam.
> 
> Die Meinungsforscher von Civey hatten gefragt: „Welche Partei würden Sie wählen, wenn Markus Söder Spitzenkandidat der CDU/CSU wäre?“ In diesem Fall käme die SPD den Antworten zufolge nur auf 19 Prozent. Die Grünen lägen dann bei 17 Prozent, ähnlich wie auch in den jüngsten Umfragen. Die FDP würde der Umfrage zufolge im Söder-Szenario mit sechs Prozent deutlich schlechter dastehen als in der Realität. Die Linke läge demnach im Söder-Szenario bei fünf Prozent, die AfD bei neun Prozent.
> 
> Grundsätzlich spiegeln Wahlumfragen nur das Meinungsbild zum Zeitpunkt der Befragung wider und sind keine Prognosen auf den Wahlausgang. Sie sind außerdem immer mit Unsicherheiten behaftet. Unter anderem erschweren nachlassende Parteibindungen und immer kurzfristigere Wahlentscheidungen den Meinungsforschungsinstituten die Gewichtung der erhobenen Daten.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alles was ich gehört habe war, dass die CSU zur Bundestagswahl in Bayern"abstürzt",


Genau darum geht es. Wen interessieren Landtagswahlen?
Knapp 30% nur noch. Wann tritt Söder eigentlich zurück oder klebt er genauso am Amt wie Scheuer?








						Bayern-Umfrage zur Bundestagswahl 2021: Stürzt Söder-Partei ins Bodenlose?
					

Die Bundestagswahl 2021 in Bayern: Ein Überblick über aktuelle Umfragewerte zu den Parteien aus Bayern. Die CSU stürzte zuletzt drastisch ab.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Knapp 30% nur noch. Wann tritt Söder eigentlich zurück oder klebt er genauso am Amt wie Scheuer?


Der Witz des Tages!      
Dich kann man auch nicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Knapp 30% nur noch. Wann tritt Söder eigentlich zurück oder klebt er genauso am Amt wie Scheuer?



Das bedingt sich. Wenn Zuschuster-Andi nicht mehr im Verkehrsministerium Bundesstraßen in CSU Wahlbezirken finanzieren kann oder Projekte nach Bayern packt, dann isses auch schnell aus mit dem Söderismus, denn Inhalte hat die Partei ja keine außer Oktoberfest, Brezeln, Mia san Mia und blos ka Windkraft in Bayern net!

Oh sorry, mein Fehler, ich hab die Bavaria 1 vergessen


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2021)

Das Ende des Konservatismus ist gekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das bedingt sich. Wenn Zuschuster-Andi nicht mehr im Verkehrsministerium Bundesstraßen in CSU Wahlbezirken finanzieren kann oder Projekte nach Bayern packt, dann isses auch schnell aus mit dem Söderismus, denn Inhalte hat die Partei ja keine außer Oktoberfest, Brezeln, Mia san Mia und blos ka Windkraft in Bayern net!
> 
> Oh sorry, mein Fehler, ich hab die Bavaria 1 vergessen


Es ist schon mehr als hart zu schlucken für einen Menschen wie dich, das die CSU seit 1945 (mehr als 75 Jahre  und 19 Landtagswahlen) ununterbrochen in Bayern regiert, entweder sind die Menschen in Bayern alle komplett verblödet oder deine Analyse entspringt halt einer weniger objektiven Betrachtung, um es mal sehr diplomatisch zu formulieren.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. September 2021)

So, ich will nicht an eurem CDU/CSU-Bashing telnehmen, es gibt aber interessante Neuigkeiten: Laschet war beim CSU-Parteitag dabei und hat für CDU/CSU geworben. Von Anfang bis zum Ende hat er gegen Scholz geschossen. Kein Plan, keine Strategien oder Wahlkampfthemen wurden vorgetragen. So eine selbstbeweihräuchende Veranstaltung, die die Wähler und die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> So, ich will nicht an eurem CDU/CSU-Bashing telnehmen, es gibt aber interessante Neuigkeiten: Laschet war beim CSU-Parteitag dabei und hat für CDU/CSU geworben. Von Anfang bis zum Ende hat er gegen Scholz geschossen. Kein Plan, keine Strategien oder Wahlkampfthemen wurden vorgetragen. So eine selbstbeweihräuchende Veranstaltung, die die Wähler und die Welt nicht braucht.


Hast du von Ihm etwas anderes erwartet?
Das einzig gute das man dem ganzen abgewinnen kann ist, das er am 1. Oktober für immer in der Versenkung verschwunden ist und wohl der kürzeste CDU Vorsitzende aller Zeiten sein wird.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> entweder sind die Menschen in Bayern alle komplett verblödet


Nun, dass Bayern einen an der Waffel hat kann man nicht leugnen. 
In Bayern hat man einfach im Kopf "Es gibt die und es gibt uns" und die einzige Partei die das so ohne jeden Seperationsgedanken vertritt ist die CSU. 

Naja wie sollen sich die anderen deutschen Länder sich sowas auch behalten haben?


----------



## hoffgang (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist schon mehr als hart zu schlucken für einen Menschen wie dich, das die CSU seit 1945 (mehr als 75 Jahre  und 19 Landtagswahlen) ununterbrochen in Bayern regiert, entweder sind die Menschen in Bayern alle komplett verblödet oder deine Analyse entspringt halt einer weniger objektiven Betrachtung, um es mal sehr diplomatisch zu formulieren.



Mit welchen konkreten Themen tritt die CSU nochmal für die BTW an?

Außer "omg wenn ihr uns nicht wählt kommt RRG" ist da nichts vorhanden und bei der LTW sah das nicht anders aus. Da musste der erste Populist im Staat den Trump machen und eine Bayerische Raumfahrt ankündigen damits grade mal für ~38% reicht.
Zudem, Bayerns Tradition bewahren ist fester Bestandteil des CSU Programms, ergo muss die Optik stimmen. Bier, Blau-Weiß karierte Tischdecke & Brotzeit sind häufiger optischer Begleiter.

Es wäre also schön wenn die CSU echte Themen anbieten würde, was die CSU aber seit Jahren macht ist "wir haben schon immer regiert, uns gehts damit gut, weiter so" - wie man sieht nutzt sich das mit der Zeit ab.

Zudem müsste Dir als CDUler die CSU auch Dorn im Auge sein, man denke an den Parteiinternen Streit 2018, die Kritik der Kanzlerin in der Flüchtlingsfrage, die ewige Abhängigkeit von der kleinen Schwesterpartei samt deren Forderungen (Horschtls Superministerium & das ewige Ertragen eines Inkompetenten CSU Verkehrsministers), die ewige Fokussierung der Partei auf Bayern...

Und, weils zum Thema passt:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1436737211442110466

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Am besten war damals der arrogante Stoiber wo er gegen Schröder verloren hat.
Dachte er hätte die Wahl schon gewonnen und sich ne Sektflasche aufgemacht.
Dann wurde er zurückgepfiffen. An Peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Witz des Tages!
> Dich kann man auch nicht ernst nehmen!


Wieso? 
Ich kann mich noch an Beckstein erinnern. Der ist mal als Ministerpräsident zurück getreten, als die CSU nicht mehr die absolute Mehrheit bei den Landtagswahlen holte.
Für sowas interessiert sich Söder gar nicht mehr. Also Verantwortung übernehmen und so. Aber das macht ja keiner mehr in der Union.
Da holt der Laschet die Dorothee Bär in sein Zukunfsteam (ein Witz an sich) für Digitalisierung. Dabei macht sie das schon seit 2013 und hat gezeigt, dass sie inkompetent ist.
Aber Inkompetenz scheint ja in der Union die einzige Qualifikation zu sein, die akzeptiert wird.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da holt der Laschet die Dorothee Bär in sein Zukunfsteam (ein Witz an sich) für Digitalisierung. Dabei macht sie das schon seit 2013 und hat gezeigt, dass sie inkompetent ist.
> Aber Inkompetenz scheint ja in der Union die einzige Qualifikation zu sein, die akzeptiert wird.


Ich frage mich was die Frau in der ganzen Zeit gemacht hat.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was die Frau in der ganzen Zeit gemacht hat.


Das gleiche, was die Karliczek gemacht hat -- nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2021)

Mal sehen, was dann eine Rot-Grüne (Rote) Regierung als erstes anpackt.
Die Groko hatte ja durch die CDU einige Gesetztesvorhaben liegen lassen, die sich recht einfach ohne Mehrkosten umsetzten ließen, indem man sie einfach beschließt:

- Kinderrechte uneingeschänkt ins Grundgesetz aufnehmen








						Petition unterschreiben
					

Die Kinderrechte ins Grundgesetz




					www.change.org
				



- Begriff "Rasse" in Art. 3 GG ersetzen und zu Geschlecht noch sexuelle Orientierung ergänzen








						Jetzt Petition unterschreiben: Grundgesetz für Alle
					

Als Teil der Initiative „Grundgesetz für Alle“ unterstützt der LSVD den Appell zur Ergänzung des Artikel 3 Grundgesetzes und ruft dazu auf, die Petition der Initiative zu unterschreiben.




					www.lsvd.de
				











						Der Schutz für queere Menschen gehört ins Grundgesetz
					

Bis heute sind queere Menschen vom Schutz vor Diskriminierung im Grundgesetz ausgeschlossen. Gemeinsam können wir das jetzt ändern!    #GrundgesetzFürAlle #Artikel3




					campaigns.allout.org
				



- Tabakwerbeverbot einführen








						Der erschreckende Erfolg von Zigarettenwerbung
					

Diese Partei blockiert das Werbeverbot für Tabak




					actions.sumofus.org
				



- §218 StGB abschaffen








						Petition unterschreiben
					

Weg mit § 218: Abtreibung nicht länger im Strafgesetzbuch regeln!




					www.change.org
				



- Transsexuellengesetz abschaffen oder deutlich reformieren








						Petition unterschreiben
					

#Selbstbestimmung2022 – TSG abschaffen




					www.change.org
				











						Petition unterschreiben
					

Transsexuellengesetz: Beteiligt Betroffene und beendet Diskriminierung &  Begutachtung!




					www.change.org
				




Und das waren jetzt allein die Gesetzesvorhaben die mir so eingefallen sind.

---------------------

Zwei Wochen vor der Wahl ist nun endlich die heute-show wieder da.








						heute-show vom 10. September 2021
					

Oliver Welke berichtet über den überraschend spannenden Wahlkampf, die Impfkampagne, Präsenzunterricht, den Bahnstreik und von Fakten über Andreas Scheuer.




					www.zdf.de
				




Dabei hätten die letzten Wochen da so viel geboten.


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2021)

Was für ein Aktivistenscheiß. Wenn das die dringendsten Problem sind, dann muss Merkel viel richtig gemacht haben.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was für ein Aktivistenscheiß. Wenn das die dringendsten Problem sind, dann muss Merkel viel richtig gemacht haben.


Naja, ganz unwichtig finde ich manche Sachen davon nicht.
Aber sicherlich gibt es noch wichtigere Themen.


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2021)

Die Themen sind wichtig aber sie wollen durchdacht sein. Kindergrundrechte und die gewünschten Änderungen des Transsexuellengesetzes stehen in einem rechtlich fundamentalen Widerspruch, da durch die Aufnahme der Kindergrundrechte ins GG die Fürsorgepflicht des Staates gegenüber Minderjährigen verstärkt wird.

Und über das Thema der Aufnahme der sexuelle Orientierung ins GG braucht man nicht reden, bzw. haben diese Leute weder den Begriff der sexuellen Orientierung noch die Bedeutung des Grundgesetz in Relation zu anderen Gesetzen verstanden.









						Was ist die „sexuelle Identität“, die ins Grundgesetz soll?
					

Die "sexuelle Identität" soll ins Grundgesetz aufgenommen werden. Aber was ist die Definition von "sexuelle Identität" und was hat sie mit Pädophilie und Zoophilie zu tun?




					blogs.feministwiki.org


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und über das Thema der Aufnahme der sexuelle Orientierung ins GG braucht man nicht reden, bzw. haben diese Leute weder den Begriff der sexuellen Orientierung noch die Bedeutung des Grundgesetz in Relation zu anderen Gesetzen verstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das scheint wirklich ein kompliziertes Thema zu sein. Aber kann man Zoophilie und Pädophilie nicht einfach rausstreichen? Das ist doch eh kranke ************************ und illegal. Dann entsteht auch kein Konflikt mit anderen Gesetzen.


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2021)

Das GG ist grundsätzlich die übergeordnete Instanz  und Artikel 1-19 regeln ja sogar die Grundrechte.  Diese können eingeschränkt werden, bisher kennt aber Artikel 3 keinen Einschränkungsvorbehalt. Da wir uns von den binären Geschlechtern verabschiedet haben, ist halt die Frage ob die Aufnahme der sexuellen Identität es wert ist, einen Einschränkungsvorbehalt  in Artikel 3 zu integrieren. Denn im Endeffekt bedeutet dies, dass der Gesetzgeber hier dann nach seinem Willen Einschränkungen einfügen kann.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Denn im Endeffekt bedeutet dies, dass der Gesetzgeber hier dann nach seinem Willen Einschränkungen einfügen kann.


Wenn diese Einschränkungen dazu dienen, Konflikte mit anderen Gesetzen zu vermeiden. Weil z.B. etwas offensichtlich illegal ist, wäre das doch berechtigt.
Aber ich frage mich auch ob sowas überhaupt Sinn macht ins GG zu verankern. Also das mit sexuellen Identität.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2021)

Wobei der Blog sich z.T. schon irgendwie lustig liest. Ungeachtet des eher konstruierten Falls dass dadurch Pädophilie legal werden würde sieht man da schön den neuen Konservativismus. "Schwule, Lesben, Bi, alles OK, aber dann muss auch mal gut sein."


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn diese Einschränkungen dazu dienen, Konflikte mit anderen Gesetzen zu vermeiden. Weil z.B. etwas offensichtlich illegal ist, wäre das doch berechtigt.
> Aber ich frage mich auch ob sowas überhaupt Sinn macht ins GG zu verankern. Also das mit sexuellen Identität.


Dafür haben wir das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG), das dies bereits heute regelt und als nachgeordnetes Gesetz eben auch den Begriff der sexuellen Orientierung definieren und die Wirkung des Gesetzes begrenzen kann.  Artikel 3 des GG hat aber als Grundrecht eine ganz andere Wertigkeit und Grundrechte unterliegen auch nicht einer positiv Definition, in der der Gesetzgeber entscheiden kann was unter das Recht fällt.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG), das dies bereits heute regelt und als nachgeordnetes Gesetz eben auch den Begriff der sexuellen Orientierung definieren und die Wirkung des Gesetzes begrenzen kann.  Artikel 3 des GG hat aber als Grundrecht eine ganz andere Wertigkeit und Grundrechte unterliegen auch nicht einer positiv Definition, in der der Gesetzgeber entscheiden kann was unter das Recht fällt.


Bist du Jurist?

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt juristisch nicht so bewandert, dass ich das alles beurteilen kann.
Aber hört sich plausibel an.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was für ein Aktivistenscheiß. Wenn das die dringendsten Problem sind, dann muss Merkel viel richtig gemacht haben.


Ich denke eher an Tempolimit, Uploadfilter, Vorratsdatenspeicherung das sind Themen in denen die Groko versagt hat und auch das sind nicht die Großen Sachen sondern nur die, die man als Schlagwort führen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das scheint wirklich ein kompliziertes Thema zu sein. Aber kann man Zoophilie und Pädophilie nicht einfach rausstreichen? Das ist doch eh kranke ************************ und illegal.


Wenn's denn so einfach wäre.

Heterosexualität ist nicht illegal, aber nicht einvernehmliche sexuelle Aktivitäten zwischen Männlein und Weiblein durchaus. Selbige bei Homosexualität, Bisexualität und was auch immer: man darf alles sein, aber man darf deswegen noch lange nicht alles mit jedem machen.

Pädophilie (oder Zoophilie) sind erst einmal auch nur sexuelle Ausrichtungen. Dazu ist auch zu beachten, dass Pädophile nicht häufiger übergriffig als andere Menschen gegenüber dem jeweiligen Objekt ihrer Begierde. Oder anders gesagt: Pädophile werden beispielsweise gegenüber Kindern nicht häufiger übergriffig als heterosexuelle Männer gegenüber Frauen - sogar eher _weniger_. Und ich finde, wenn jemand tagtäglich darum kämpfen muss, die eigene Neigung mit gesellschaftlichen Übereinkünften (Gesetze sind ja auch nur die Verschriftlichung solcher) in Einklang zu bringen, sollte man nicht noch draufhauen und/oder es ihnen unnötig erschweren, diese Neigung _opferlos_ (mit dickem Ausrufezeichen) auszuleben.

Kurz gesagt, man muss aufpassen, wie man Menschen und ihre (unverschuldete) sexuelle Orientierung dekriminalisiert, ohne gleichzeitig Handlungen zu legalisieren (oder zumindest deren gesellschaftliche Ablehnung aufzuweichen).
Wie dein Kommentar ja deutlich zeigt, sind jedoch in den Köpfen der meisten Menschen Pädophile gleichbedeutend mit Kinderschändern - obwohl das in etwa so ist, als wäre _jeder_ automatisch ein Triebtäter, egal was ihn sexuell anzieht.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie dein Kommentar ja deutlich zeigt, sind jedoch in den Köpfen der meisten Menschen Pädophile gleichbedeutend mit Kinderschändern - obwohl das in etwa so ist, als wäre _jeder_ automatisch ein Triebtäter, egal was ihn sexuell anzieht.


Mir ist klar das die meisten Pädophilen solche Neigungen nur in ihrer Fantasie ausleben. 
Aber solche Menschen sollen ruhig wissen das es falsch ist solche Neigungen zu haben.
Toleranz hat seine Grenzen.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das die meisten Pädophilen solche Neigungen nur in ihrer Fantasie ausleben.


Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass solche Menschen in ihrer Kindheit ebenfalls solche Sachen am eigenen Leib erlebt haben und ihr Leben lang traumatisiert sind.
Nicht alle verkraften das und können ein normales Leben leben.
Da sollte man auf jeden Fall unterscheiden. Wo man helfen kann, sollte man helfen.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo man helfen kann, sollte man helfen.


Klar. Die können sich ja professionelle Hilfe holen.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar. Die können sich ja professionelle Hilfe holen.


Tja, die meisten suchen sich aber keine Hilfe, weil sie eben abgestempelt werden.
Daher ist es aus meiner Sicht wichtig, dass man überhaupt verhindert, dass solche Erwachsene "entstehen".
Also mehr Professionalität bei den Jugendämtern und weniger wegschauen bei Problemfällen.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, die meisten suchen sich aber keine Hilfe, weil sie eben abgestempelt werden.


Seriöse und professionelle Fachleute wie Psychiater und Psychologen werden sie wohl kaum einfach so abstempeln. 
Anders kann ihnen nicht geholfen werden.


Threshold schrieb:


> Daher ist es aus meiner Sicht wichtig, dass man überhaupt verhindert, dass solche Erwachsene "entstehen".


Wird man wohl nicht ganz verhindern können.


Threshold schrieb:


> Also mehr Professionalität bei den Jugendämtern und weniger wegschauen bei Problemfällen.


Ja besonders dann, wenn öfter Auffälligkeiten gemeldet werden. Das dem auch nachgegangen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei der Blog sich z.T. schon irgendwie lustig liest. Ungeachtet des eher konstruierten Falls dass dadurch Pädophilie legal werden würde sieht man da schön den neuen Konservativismus. "Schwule, Lesben, Bi, alles OK, aber dann muss auch mal gut sein."



Ja gerade der Teil zu den Fetischen klingt dann doch sehr spießig. Kann doch jeder anziehen was er will.

Siehe Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gg/art_2.html

Ob man dann so auch in der Öffentlichkeit gesehen werden will, muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG), das dies bereits heute regelt und als nachgeordnetes Gesetz eben auch den Begriff der sexuellen Orientierung definieren und die Wirkung des Gesetzes begrenzen kann.  Artikel 3 des GG hat aber als Grundrecht eine ganz andere Wertigkeit und Grundrechte unterliegen auch nicht einer positiv Definition, in der der Gesetzgeber entscheiden kann was unter das Recht fällt.



Das AGG ist aber auch nur ein Gesetz und kein Grundrecht. Dazu ist der Anwendungsbereich stark eingeschränkt: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/agg/__2.html

Zu einer möglichen Diskriminierung im Kontakt mit Behörden, wie z.B. der Polizei ist überhaupt nichts geregelt.

Und genau das sind die Fälle wo es entscheidend ist, das es ein Grundrecht wird, nicht aufgrund seiner sexuellen Orientierung benachteiligt zu werden.
Das zeigt auch die Geschichte, wo homosexuelle im dritten Reich in Konzentrationslager gesteckt worden und ermordet wurden, als auch die Polizeiwillkür in der New Yorker Christopher Street (an welche heute mit dem CSD erinnert wird).

Bei einem Verstoß gegen Grundrechte kann man zudem vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht eine Verfassungsbeschwerde erhoben werden.




__





						Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Verfassungsbeschwerde
					






					www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de
				






> Angegriffen werden können deutsche Hoheitsakte aller drei staatlichen Gewalten, d.h. Rechtsprechung, Verwaltung und Gesetzgebung (zum Sonderfall der Rechtssatzverfassungsbeschwerde vgl. hier). Entscheidend ist, ob die angegriffenen Hoheitsakte aufgrund verfassungsmäßiger Gesetze ergangen und ob die Grundrechte bei Anwendung dieser Gesetze beachtet worden sind. Fehler bei der Rechtsanwendung, die keinen spezifischen Bezug zu den Grundrechten haben, führen daher nicht zum Erfolg der Verfassungsbeschwerde.
> 
> Die beschwerdeführende Person muss selbst, gegenwärtig und unmittelbar in ihren Rechten betroffen sein.



Ohne Grundrecht ist keine Verfassungsbeschwerde möglich.

-------------

Zum Thema sexuelle Selbstbestimmung:




__





						Sexuelle Selbstbestimmung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> *Sexuelle Selbstbestimmung* wird in der 1999 verabschiedeten „Erklärung der sexuellen Menschenrechte“ definiert als „Freiheit eines jeden Individuums, alle seine sexuellen Möglichkeiten zum Ausdruck zu bringen“.[1] Demzufolge hat jeder das Recht, über seine Sexualität frei zu bestimmen und vor Übergriffen oder Sexualdelikten Schutz durch Bestimmungen über Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung zu finden. Das gilt auch für Menschen mit Behinderung.[2][3] Das Menschenrecht auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung wird als Abwehrrecht interpretiert. Auf keinen Fall gibt es ein Recht, unter Berufung auf die eigene sexuelle Selbstbestimmung das Recht anderer auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung zu verletzen.



Daher ist das "Problem" bezüglich einem Grundrecht auf Nichtdiskiminierung aufgrund der eigenen "sexuellen Identität" und möglicher Pädophilie doch sehr konstruiert.
Da klingen die LGBTQ-feindlichen Hetzschriften rechter Parteien sogar ziemlich ähnlich.
Siehe Polen, Ungarn etc. oder die rechte Kampagne gegen die Abstimmung (auch am 26.09.2021) zur "Ehe für Alle" inkl. Adoptionsrecht in der Schweiz.








						Weinende Kinder, Zombies und Sklaverei: Homophobe Kampagne gegen Ehe für alle
					

Mit einer absurden Angstkampagne wollen Gleichstellungs-Gegner*innen in der Schweiz verhindern, dass schwule und lesbische Paare heiraten dürfen. (Politik - Europa)




					www.queer.de
				




Da werden ja Szenarien konstruiert, als würde jedes freilaufende Kind danach sofort von zwei Männern adoptiert werden, was an Absurdität kaum noch zu überbieten ist.
Eine Adoption ist immer noch ein Prozess, der eine Prüfung durch die Jugendämter und längere Verwaltungsverfahren nach sich zieht.
Egal ob die neuen Eltern nun gleich- oder verschiedengeschlechtlich sind.

Zumal wenn heterosexuelle Eltern doch immer so perfekt wären, wie es das rechtskonvervative Familienbild propagiert, müssten nicht jährlich tausende Kindern von den Jugendämtern vor Misshandlungen/Missbrauch aus den Familien gerettet werden.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal wenn heterosexuelle Eltern doch immer so perfekt wären, wie es das rechtskonvervative Familienbild propagiert, müssten nicht jährlich tausende Kindern von den Jugendämtern vor Misshandlungen/Missbrauch aus den Familien gerettet werden.


Ganz zu schweigen von Gewalt gegenüber dem Lebenspartner.
Wie viele Frauen, die getötet werden, werden von ihrem Lebenspartner oder ehemaligen Lebenspartner getötet?


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

Im Jahr 2019 waren es 301, von 777 insgesamt in der PKS erfassten Opfern. Also 38,7%. (alleine in Deutschland)

Siehe Tabelle auf Seite 4:




__





						Partnerschaftsgewalt - Kriminalstatistische Auswertung - Partnerschaftsgewalt - Kriminalstatistische Auswertung - Berichtsjahr 2019
					






					www.bka.de
				







Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke eher an Tempolimit, Uploadfilter, Vorratsdatenspeicherung das sind Themen in denen die Groko versagt hat und auch das sind nicht die Großen Sachen sondern nur die, die man als Schlagwort führen kann.



Uploadfilter und Vorratsdatenspeicherung (wenn auch derzeit nicht angewendet) gibt es doch schon.
Hätte ich aber auch gerne drauf verzichtet.


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das AGG ist aber auch nur ein Gesetz und kein Grundrecht. Dazu ist der Anwendungsbereich stark eingeschränkt: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/agg/__2.html
> 
> Zu einer möglichen Diskriminierung im Kontakt mit Behörden, wie z.B. der Polizei ist überhaupt nichts geregelt.
> 
> ...


Noch einmal. Entweder man wendet das Grundrecht auf jegliche sexuelle Identität an, oder man muss den Artikel mit einem Einschränkungszusatz versehen und damit kann der Gesetzgeber wieder bestimme sexuelle Orientierungen unter Strafe stellen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

Man kann es doch auf jegliche Identität anwenden. Aber es folgt halt nicht, das damit alles getan werden darf.

Es darf auch keiner wegen seiner Heimat und Herkunft diskriminiert werden. Trotzdem folgt daraus nicht, das Menschen ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft hier wählen dürfen. Und Leute die von außerhalb der EU stammen werden regelmäßig abgeschoben.

Dazu kann die exakte Begrifflichkeit immer noch in der Bundestagsdebatte ausdiskutiert werden. Sexuelle Orientierung wäre da auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2021)

Artikel 2 hat doch bereits die Einschränkung aller Freiheiten bei Ordnungs- und Sittenwidrigkeit im GG verankert. Als nicht-Jurist würde ich da bereits die Hintertür für alle möglichen Verbote sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

Ja das mit der Sittenwidrigkeit ist schon sehr subjektiv.

Wobei es sich wohl im deutschen Recht auf das BGB und dabei insbesondere das Vertragsrecht beschränkt.




__





						Sittenwidrigkeit (Deutschland) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2021)

Artikel 3 hat aber keine einschränkende Öffnungsklausel und deswegen darf keine Benachteiligung aufgrund der dort genannten Merkmale erfolgen. 

Das Verfassungsgericht hat ja auch schon wiederholt geurteilt, dass eine Benachteiligung aufgrund der sexuellen Orientierung schon durch Artikel 3 Abs. 1 nur bei besonders guten Gründen zulässig ist. 

Die in Absatz 3 genannten Merkmale sind bisher absolut anzuwenden und jegliche Form der Ungleichbehandlung aufgrund der genannten Merkmale ist grundsätzlich verboten. Es gibt da auch keinen Raum für den Gesetzgeber da irgendetwas aufzuweichen. 

Packt man nun den - sowieso relativ unbestimmten und gesellschaftlich konstant weiter entwickelnden - Begriff der sexuellen Identität oder Orientierung da rein, dann gilt das entweder für jegliche Art der sexuellen Identität oder es muss eine einschränkende Öffnung in das GG. Damit ist rechtlich der Schutz eigentlich schwächer geworden.





__





						Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz
					

Wenn es heißt, dass alle Menschen vor dem Gesetz gleich sind, liegt die Formulierung nahe, dass der Gleichheitssatz in erster Linie die Verwaltung und die Rechtsprechung verpflichtet, da das Verhältnis dieser Gewalten zu den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern g



					www.bpb.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

Kannst du da Urteile des BVerfG als Beispiele nennen?

Warum werden dann Leute benachteiligt die nicht aus Deutschland stammen? Z.B. beim Wahlrecht?

Den Begriff der sexuellen Orientierung sehe ich jetzt nicht als zu unbestimmt an.



			
				https://www.apotheken.de/krankheiten/hintergrundwissen/5609-sexuelle-orientierung schrieb:
			
		

> Unter sexueller Orientierung versteht man, zu welchem Geschlecht sich jemand mit seinem Fühlen und Begehren sexuell hingezogen fühlt. Zu den sexuellen Grundorientierungen zählen die Heterosexualität, Homosexualität und Bisexualität sowie für viele Sexualwissenschaftler auch die Pansexualität und Asexualität.
> 
> Anders sieht es bei der Pädophilie aus. Diese als „sexuelle Orientierung“ zu bezeichnen, wird heute von den meisten Sexualwissenschaftlern und Medizinern abgelehnt. Sie zählt zu den Störungen der Sexualpräferenz.



Zumal der Begriff der "sexuellen Identität" schon im AGG verwendet wird. Es kann also kein unbekannter Begriff für die Juristen sein.



			
				§ 1 AGG schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel des Gesetzes ist, Benachteiligungen aus Gründen der Rasse oder wegen der ethnischen Herkunft, des Geschlechts, der Religion oder Weltanschauung, einer Behinderung, des Alters oder der* sexuellen Identität* zu verhindern oder zu beseitigen.



Hier die Infoseite des Familienministeriums, wo drauf verwiesen wird:




__





						Sexuelle Orientierung - was ist das?
					

Bin ich lesbisch, hetero, pan, queer, bi, schwul? Und, was heißt das überhaupt? Ein Text über sexuelle Orientierung.




					www.regenbogenportal.de
				







__





						Das AGG, sexuelle Orientierung und Geschlecht
					

Lesbische, schwule, bisexuelle, trans* und inter* Menschen sind durch das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG) vor Diskriminierung geschützt. Welche Lebensbereiche und Formen der Diskriminierung deckt das AGG ab? Und was für Möglichkeiten gibt es, sich gegen Diskriminierung zu wehren...




					www.regenbogenportal.de
				






			
				https://www.regenbogenportal.de/informationen/allgemeines-gleichbehandlungsgesetz-sexuelle-identitaet-und-geschlecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG) schützt vor Diskriminierung aufgrund der "sexuellen Identität" (*sexuelle Orientierung*) und der *Geschlechtsidentität*.



Das Geschlecht ist nun in Art. 3 schon erfasst, fehlt nur noch die sexuelle Orientierung


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2021)

Lies doch den Link.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Uploadfilter und Vorratsdatenspeicherung (wenn auch derzeit nicht angewendet) gibt es doch schon.
> Hätte ich aber auch gerne drauf verzichtet.


Anpassen oder rückgängig machen war gemeint...


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Anpassen oder rückgängig machen war gemeint...



Bei den Upladfiltern wird es schwer. Die sind nun im EU-Recht drin und z.B. bei Youtube bereits implementiert.

Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung erledigt sich ggf. schon mit dem Urteil des BVerfG.









						Streit um Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Er ist wieder da
					

Der Streit um die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gehört zu den Dauerbrennern der EU-Politik. Nun hat die Kommission in einem Papier neue Möglichkeiten aufgelistet - und den alten Zwist neu entfacht. Von Jakob Mayr.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das die meisten Pädophilen solche Neigungen nur in ihrer Fantasie ausleben.
> Aber solche Menschen sollen ruhig wissen das es falsch ist solche Neigungen zu haben.
> Toleranz hat seine Grenzen.


Eine Weile meinte man auch, dass Homosexualität eine falsche Neigung wäre und sich die Leute Hilfe suchen müssten. Manche meinen heute noch, Homosexualität wäre eine Krankheit und als solche heilbar.

Richtig und Falsch gibt es jedoch nur bei Sachverhalten, bei denen man sich entscheiden kann. Man kann sich aber nicht dafür oder dagegen entscheiden, was man anziehend findet. Man kann nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die eigene Neigung nicht auslebbar ist, weil beispielsweise mit Kindern nun einmal keine tatsächlich einvernehmliche sexuelle Beziehung möglich ist, das durchziehen, nicht straffällig werden und - was die Hauptsache ist - niemandem körperlichen und seelischen Schaden zufügen.

Außer sich selbst, und das ist es, was gerne vergessen wird: Pädophile, die ihre natürliche, aber nicht gesellschaftsfähige Neigung von sich aus unterdrücken, gehen gegenüber der Gesellschaft in Vorleistung. Sie verzichten auf ein für sie erfüllendes Sexualleben, und das sollte die Gesellschaft honorieren, indem sie überall dort Erleichterungen schafft, wo unverhandelbare Grenzen nicht überschritten werden.

Die Gesetzgebung ist da leider immer noch weit zurück und kriminalisiert auch die Neigung als solche, selbst wenn sie opferlos bleibt. Da kann also ruhig etwas geschehen.
Man muss allerdings sehr aufpassen, dass das nicht wieder von dubiosen Interessengruppen gekapert wird, wie es bei ähnlichen Vorstößen in den 60ern und den 80ern der Fall war. Die versuchen dann Huckepack ja gerne mal, sexuelle Handlungen mit Minderjährigen zu (teil-) legalisieren.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

Wobei ja schon der Besitz von KiPo strafbar ist und das zu Recht, da diese Aufnahmen nur durch Missbrauch produziert werden können - und dort eine Nachfrage schaffen.

Interessant wird es dann bei computergeneriertem Material, dass keine realen Aufnahmen verwendet. Denn dann funktioniert diese Argumentation nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Weile meinte man auch, dass Homosexualität eine falsche Neigung wäre und sich die Leute Hilfe suchen müssten. Manche meinen heute noch, Homosexualität wäre eine Krankheit und als solche heilbar.


Das ist für mich etwas ganz anderes. Das sind erwachsene Menschen welche selber über ihre Körper entscheiden können und keine Schutzbefohlenen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Richtig und Falsch gibt es jedoch nur bei Sachverhalten, bei denen man sich entscheiden kann. Man kann sich aber nicht dafür oder dagegen entscheiden, was man anziehend findet. Man kann nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die eigene Neigung nicht auslebbar ist, weil beispielsweise mit Kindern nun einmal keine tatsächlich einvernehmliche sexuelle Beziehung möglich ist, das durchziehen, nicht straffällig werden und - was die Hauptsache ist - niemandem körperlichen und seelischen Schaden zufügen.


Für mich gibt es dafür keine Rechtfertigung.  So etwas ist krankhaft und muß von Fachleuten behandelt werden.


Anderes Thema: Triell der Kanzlerkandidatin und der Kanzlerkandidaten
also heute Abend. Werden wir uns wohl angucken.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> So etwas ist krankhaft und muß von Fachleuten behandelt werden.



Das "muss" ist aber auch relativ. Niemand kann zu einer Behandlung gezwungen werden, selbst wenn er ohne stirbt.








						Zwangsbehandlung: Verfassungsgericht stärkt Patientenrechte
					

Bei ärztlichen Zwangsbehandlungen im Maßregelvollzug hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht die Patientenrechte gestärkt. So könne etwa eine medikamentöse Behandlung nicht gegen den erklärten Willen des Betroffenen gerechtfertigt werden.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						NRW richtet Erlass zum 'Sterbefasten' an alle JVA
					

Nachdem der Hungertod eines Häftlings zu viel Kritik geführt hatte, erließ das Landesjustizministerium nun einen Erlass zum Sterbefasten.




					www.lto.de


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Niemand kann zu einer Behandlung gezwungen werden, selbst wenn er ohne stirbt.


Es sei denn man ist selbst oder fremdengefährdend.
Darum geht es mir ja auch nicht. Von mir aus auch "Kann" anstatt" muss". Diejenigen müssen  ja mit dem Dreck leben. Wie gesagt hört da die Toleranz bei mir irgendwann auf.
Und mehr möchte ich zu dem Thema auch nicht mehr schreiben.

*Edit: *Laschet hat ja gestern einen ganz schönen Satz rausgehauen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1ROzjr10FA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (12. September 2021)

Nächstes "Triell" *jetzt!*

Und direkt die erste von Laschet war ja schon mal k*cke


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2021)

Laschet mal wieder "Wenn RRG rechnerisch passt werden sie es machen" 

Ja ne is klar war war 2013 bis 2017?


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2021)

Kein Mensch jucken rote Socken...


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Mein "Freund" Tino Chrupalla hat sich wieder blamiert:



> Der AfD-Vorsitzende Tino Chrupalla hätte gerne, dass in den Schulen hierzulande mehr deutsches Kulturgut vermittelt wird - auf die Frage eines ZDF-Kinderreporters nach seinem deutschen Lieblingsgedicht musste er allerdings passen.
> 
> Sichtlich verunsichert antwortete der 46-Jährige: "Mein Lieblingsgedicht, ist, ehm, da muss ich, da müsste ich jetzt erst mal überlegen, fällt mir jetzt gar keins ein."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Kinderreporter blamiert AfD-Chef: Chrupalla fällt kein deutsches Gedicht ein

Man kann diese Partei und ihre Politiker einfach nicht für ernst nehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2021)

Le Pen wurde das auch schon gefragt mit der französischen Nationalhymne und sie hat das einfach mit:
"Nein, denn ich habe das in der Schule ja nicht gelernt" beantwortet. 

Rechtsaußen gibt es leider auch in Klüger.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Wenn man selber so etwas fordert sollte man sich darin zumindest halbwegs auskennen.

Und nochmal zum CSU-Parteitag in Bayern wo Armin Laschet Strauß zitiert hat. Er hat gesagt:



> "In allen Entscheidungen der Nachkriegszeit standen die Sozialdemokraten auf der falschen Seite."



Und bekommt dafür tosenden Beifall. Gerade Strauß zu zitieren ist mehr als peinlich. Der genug Leichen im Keller hatte.

Die Affären des Strauß-Clans : Von Gier und Größenwahn


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2021)

Um auf einem CSU Parteitag angenommen zu werden muss man an irgend einem Punkt Strauß zitieren und mindestens ein Maß Bier trinken.
Das würde ich nicht zu hoch bewerten.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Ich glaube denen fällt nichts gutes mehr ein. Dann kommen sie mit so einen Mist um die Ecke.
Auch gestern im TV Triell. Anstatt über Inhalte zu reden, macht Laschet einen auf Moderator und befragt Olaf Scholz wieder wie er zu einer Linkskoalition steht. Auch danach die Anschuldigungen mit der Razzia im Finanzministerium. Als wenn gegen Olaf Scholz ermittelt werden würde.


----------



## seahawk (13. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man selber so etwas fordert sollte man sich darin zumindest halbwegs auskennen.
> 
> Und nochmal zum CSU-Parteitag in Bayern wo Armin Laschet Strauß zitiert hat. Er hat gesagt:
> 
> ...


Leider grenzt das so gekürzte Zitat an Fakenews:









						Armin Laschet: Zitat aus CDU-Rede sorgt bei SPD zu Unrecht für Empörung
					

Die SPD schäumt vor Wut und schießt gegen NRW-Ministerpräsident Armin Laschet. Es geht um einen Satz. Und einen vergessenen Zusatz.




					www.ruhr24.de
				




Korrekt ist: *"In allen Entscheidungen der Nachkriegsgeschichte standen Sozialdemokraten immer auf der falschen Seite – in der Wirtschafts- und Finanzpolitik!"*

Inhaltlich zwar Humbug, aber gut wer hätte Gedacht, dass Laschet Hartz IV ablehnt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2021)

Wobei ich mir relativ sicher bin dass er den Zusatz bei der Wiederholung gestern tatsächlich ausgelassen hat.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Leider grenzt das so gekürzte Zitat an Fakenews:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir relativ sicher bin dass er den Zusatz bei der Wiederholung gestern tatsächlich ausgelassen hat.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1ROzjr10FA:6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






seahawk schrieb:


> Inhaltlich zwar Humbug, aber gut wer hätte Gedacht, dass Laschet Hartz IV ablehnt.


Gestern hatte er  Schröder und die Agenda 2010  im TV Triell gelobt. 

Er ist und bleibt eine Witzfigur.


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Leider grenzt das so gekürzte Zitat an Fakenews:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs mir im Original angekuckt und man kann es wirklich auf die eine, oder auf die andere Art deuten.
Er macht ne Kunstpause bevor er dann sagt "In der Wirtschafts- und Finanzpolitik, Edmund Stoiber hat das erlebt in vielen Auseinandersetzungen". Je nach dem wie man es auslegen will sieht man die Möglichkeit, dass er für seine These (stehen immer auf der falschen Seite) hier ausgewählte Beispiele anbringt.

Klassischer Populismus aus dem AfD Handbuch. Krass genug formulieren dass man damit beim Zielpublikum ankommt, vage genug um sich zu differenzieren und noch mit der Option Kritikern Fake News vorwerfen zu können.

Warum man nicht einfach sagt "Die Sozialdemokraten standen bei allen Fragen der Wirtschafts- und Finanzpolitik der Nachkriegszeit auf der falschen Seite" v.a. wenn das die angebliche These war, man weiß es nicht. So hat die Union Munition für Ihre Anhänger, wie die Debatte um das "verkürzte Zitat" zeigt.
Wer will: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbU7mpg0DYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ab etwa 26:00

Der Nebeneffekt war, Willy Brandt und der Kniefall von Warschau wurde grade unter #Laschet hundertemale geteilt, vllt nicht der Effekt den sich Laschet erhofft hatte


----------



## seahawk (13. September 2021)

Der gesamte Kontext ist aber klar genug. Sowohl davor als auch danach. Aber es ist gut, dass Laschet so Munition zur Stimmungsmache gegen de CDU liefert.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Es ist doch egal ob er den Zusatz verwendet hat oder nicht.
Vorher hat er gesagt


> "Irren ist menschlich. Immer irren ist sozialdemokratisch!"


Da weiß man eigentlich schon wo der Hase lang läuft.

Wie gesagt: einen Politiker (Strauß) zu zitieren, der selber genug ************************ gebaut hat und darauf noch stolz sein, ist sehr armselig.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nächstes "Triell" *jetzt!*
> 
> Und direkt die erste von Laschet war ja schon mal k*cke


War was interessantes dabei? Oder war es wieder das ewige: "Du bist schuld! Nein, bin ich nicht! Doch bist du! etc."


Btw. großartig war auch die Reaktion (im Video die ersten 5 Minuten) von Scheuer und Laschet auf Rezos Videos. 

Scheuer: _"Ich nehm den nicht mehr ernst. Der Rezo kennt mich gar nicht. Dann soll er es einfach bleiben lassen." _

Muss man seit neuesten Politiker persönlich kennen, um ihre Handlungen kritisieren zu dürfen? 

Laschet: _"Ich hab die Thesen gelesen, die er alle hat. Die sind wie immer falsch." _

Dafuq! Viele der Infos und Fakten in seinen Videos stammen unteranderem auch aus CDU geführten Ministerien. 
Will uns Laschet damit sagen, das die Ministerien falsche Infos und Fakten liefern?


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Muss man seit neuesten Politiker persönlich kennen, um ihre Handlungen kritisieren zu dürfen?


Dann dürfte niemand mehr was sagen!


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> War was interessantes dabei? Oder war es wieder das ewige: "Du bist schuld! Nein, bin ich nicht! Doch bist du! etc."


Laschet und Scholz haben sich gegenseitig den Stillstand der großen Koalition vorgeworfen, Baerbock dazwischen quasi unbehelligt ihr Programm herunter gebetet.
Also nein, nicht wirklich interessant. Diverse Breitseiten gegen Laschet haben die beiden Anderen auch verpasst, etwa als er den ungeregelten Atomausstieg seiner Partei als das Grundproblem der Energiewende bezeichnet hat. Generell finde ich es schade dass sich SPD und Grüne z.T. immer noch für ihre letzte gemeinsame Regierungszeit zu schämen scheinen, das ging mir aber auch schon bei Steinbrücks Wahlkampf auf den Keks.


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Scheuer: _"Ich nehm den nicht mehr ernst. Der Rezo kennt mich gar nicht. Dann soll er es einfach bleiben lassen." _



Klassisches CSU Problem wenn man glaubt keine Rechenschaft für seine Handlungen als Minister abgeben zu müssen, bzw. Kritik an die Bedingung der persönlichen Bekanntschaft knüpft.

Der Andi mag ja ganz nett sein, aber er ist entweder inkompetent oder unehrlich - um diese Aussage zu treffen muss man kein Bier mit ihm trinken, sondern lediglich sein Verhalten bei der Mautgeschichte verfolgt haben.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Laschet und Scholz haben sich gegenseitig den Stillstand der großen Koalition vorgeworfen, Baerbock dazwischen quasi unbehelligt ihr Programm herunter gebetet.


Also wieder nichts zum Thema Zukunft Deutschlands von CDU und SPD. Großartig, wirklich großartig! Anstatt über die Zukunft zu disktuieren leben diese Ewiggestrigen weiterhin in der Vergangenheit. -.- Irgendwie wundert es mich nicht, das nur Baerbock ihr Programm herunter gebetet hat. Merk schon, die Zusammenfassung der Tagesschau reicht.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vR3q3E6GV2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Also nein, nicht wirklich interessant. Diverse Breitseiten gegen Laschet haben die beiden Anderen auch verpasst, etwa als er den ungeregelten Atomausstieg seiner Partei als das Grundproblem der Energiewende bezeichnet hat. Generell finde ich es schade dass sich SPD und Grüne z.T. immer noch für ihre letzte gemeinsame Regierungszeit zu schämen scheinen, das ging mir aber auch schon bei Steinbrücks Wahlkampf auf den Keks.


Also Kaffeekränzchen live im TV zur besten Sendezeit.  
Schade schade. Dachte da wäre mehr die Post abgegangen. Muss ja nicht gleich Blut und Morde sein, aber ein bisschen mehr Substanz dürfte es schon sein.


----------



## seahawk (13. September 2021)

Welche Substanz, wenn 85% der Politik sowieso identisch sind?


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1437394751658074116

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Autsch... scheint als wäre der CDU Fokus nicht so ganz kongruent mit dem was die Wähler*Innen bei dieser Wahl so interessiert. Zumal der Ziemiak vor 2 Stunden per Twitter ein Sofortprogramm angekündigt hat mit dem Fokus auf
- Sicherheit
-. Mittelstand
- Familien


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klassisches CSU Problem wenn man glaubt keine Rechenschaft für seine Handlungen als Minister abgeben zu müssen, bzw. Kritik an die Bedingung der persönlichen Bekanntschaft knüpft.
> 
> Der Andi mag ja ganz nett sein, aber er ist entweder inkompetent oder unehrlich - um diese Aussage zu treffen muss man kein Bier mit ihm trinken, sondern lediglich sein Verhalten bei der Mautgeschichte verfolgt haben.


Man muss niemanden wirklich politisch ernst nehmen, der mit dem Inhalt seiner Videos ausschließlich Klickzahlen produzieren will und damit sein eigenes Geld verdient.
Weder gibt es irgendeine journalistische Ausbildung oder Studium, das der blaugelockte Einzeller vorweisen kann, noch einen Faktencheck seines Contents.
Insoweit kann man seine Videos genauso ernst nehmen, wie die jedes Influencer auf Youtube.
Die einen preisen Kosmetika an, Klamotten, Autos etc und Rezo  halt eine politische Richtung und alle stellen in ihren Videos ungeprüfte  Behauptungen auf, um damit möglichtst viele Klickzahlen zu erzeugen und Geld für das eigene Portmanaie zu verdienen.

Mit Seriösität und Ernsthaftigkeit hat dieses Geschätsmodell nur sehr wenig zu tun, vor allen dingen unter jounalistischen Gesichtspunkten.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2021)

Sehr interessantes Gespräch über Lobbyismus mit dem fraktionslosen MdB Marco Bülow.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1GSyum3gpo:9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Korrekt ist: *"In allen Entscheidungen der Nachkriegsgeschichte standen Sozialdemokraten immer auf der falschen Seite – in der Wirtschafts- und Finanzpolitik!"*
> 
> Inhaltlich zwar Humbug, aber gut wer hätte Gedacht, *dass Laschet Hartz IV ablehnt.*



Weil das ja auch nicht zum Feld der Sozialpolitik gehört!


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2021)

Heute dürfen noch die Hinterbänkler ran:









						Der Vierkampf nach dem Triell | ARD-Sondersendung
					

Einen Tag nach dem Triell zwischen den Kanzlerkandidat:innen von CDU, SPD und Grünen positionieren sich in einem "Vierkampf" in der ARD die Spitzenkandidat:innen der derzeitigen Oppositionsparteien und die CSU.




					www.daserste.de
				




Aber das gucke ich nicht.
Alice Weidel ist zu Gast und ich will nicht 75 Min. im Strahl kotzen


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man muss niemanden wirklich politisch ernst nehmen, der mit dem Inhalt seiner Videos ausschließlich Klickzahlen produzieren will und damit sein eigenes Geld verdient.


Das stimmt. Man sollte jedoch jemanden ernst nehmen der ~3,5 Mio Aufrufe für ein Video erzielt, indem er die aktuelle Klimapolitik kritisiert. Oder sich zumindest inhaltlich damit auseinandersetzen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Weder gibt es irgendeine journalistische Ausbildung oder Studium, das der *blaugelockte Einzeller* vorweisen kann, noch einen Faktencheck seines Contents.


Nun, den Faktencheck könnte die CDU liefern, ansonsten wüsste ich wirklich nicht warum 2021 eine journalistische Ausbildung notwendig wäre um Fakten zusammen zu tragen. Ich arbeite mit ner Menge kluger Köpfe zusammen, die genau das tun, Fakten zusammentragen und analysieren, keine davon hat journalistischen Hintergrund.
Aber man merkt ja auch, dass Dir v.a. an sachlicher Kritik gelegen ist und nicht an äußerlicher Diffamierung....



Don-71 schrieb:


> Insoweit kann man seine Videos genauso ernst nehmen, wie die jedes Influencer auf Youtube.
> Die einen preisen Kosmetika an, Klamotten, Autos etc und Rezo  halt eine politische Richtung und alle stellen in ihren Videos ungeprüfte  Behauptungen auf, um damit möglichtst viele Klickzahlen zu erzeugen und Geld für das eigene Portmanaie zu verdienen.


Wieviele von Rezos Behauptungen sind denn falsch?
Wenns so einfach wäre, wo ist der Konter? Wo ist die Zerstörung von Rezo mit der gleichen Sorgfalt und Transparenz die er für seine Videos aufweist? Wo ist die inhaltliche Kritik an Rezo wenn doch angeblich eh alles falsch oder übertrieben sei um Klicks zu generieren?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit Seriösität und Ernsthaftigkeit hat dieses Geschätsmodell nur sehr wenig zu tun, vor allen dingen unter jounalistischen Gesichtspunkten.


Ok Boomer...

Wir haben 2021, Fakten kommen nicht mehr nur über die Tagesschau. Nur weil jemand im Internet (fieses Neuland) unterwegs ist muss er deswegen nicht automatisch schlechter oder weniger sorgfältig arbeiten.
Rezo ist hier sehr offen mit seinen Quellen, er gibt Sie in einem Quellenverzeichnis an (https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fPW3gjCALzFiWAOwVemFnw-a5Vp9okILQcZOtyiHzgU/edit) Das ist transparenter als manche CSU Doktorarbeit, aber wen interessieren Fakten wenn man, wie Du und die CDU, Personen auf Äußerlichkeiten (Der hat blaue Haare) reduzieren kann um so zu tun als müsste man sich inhaltlich nicht auseinandersetzen.

Ich kenn keinen Youtuber der mal eben 13 Seiten Quellenangabe unter sein Video packt, v.a. wenns ihm laut Dir nur darum ginge Klicks / Geld mit Unwahrheiten zu kreieren...


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Stahlhelmfraktion


Für jemanden der vorgibt, seit eh und je in der Union zu sein, scheinst du recht wenig Ahnung davon zu haben, wie diverse Flügel bzw. Personengruppen von Nicht-Unionlern bezeichnet werden. Und da ist Stahlhelm-Fraktion nunmal eine spätestens seit den 50er Jahren gebräuchliche Bezeichnung für Hardliner und Betonköpfe in der Union. Also diejenigen, die besonders penetrant ihre Haltung der Marke: "Gegen Sozen, Linke, Russland, ... und für Nato, Aufrüstung, Atomstaat, Euroshima, Westbindung, Kapital, ..." bei jeder Gelegenheit zum "Besten" geben.
Genauso wie Herz-Jesu-Marxisten eine Bezeichnung für die ist, die vorgeben für die abhängig Beschäftigten und Armen da zu sein, aber sobald die Fahrt etwas holprig wird, sofort den Interessenverbänden des Kapitals nach dem Mund zu reden (also genau das, was auch die SPD auch macht).


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2021)

Klassicher Don, mehr als nen hämischen Smiley hat man für die Aufforderung, Youtuber nicht anhand Ihres Aussehens zu diskreditieren nicht übrig. So sind se, die Christenmenschen der Union.

Laschet wenn ein Querdenker auf die Bühne stürmt: Den Menschen muss man zuhören!
Laschet bei Rezo, der 160 Quellen transparent für ein einziges Video nutzt: Keine Argumente, Blaue Haare, alles nonsens

Kann man so machen, dann kommt man halt irgendwie wie ein Vollpfosten rüber, denn während der Armin den armen Querdenker mit seinen Sorgen aus "dem Internet" in den Arm nimmt und sich als Kümmerer gibt fällt die inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung bei 160 Quellen wohl einfach zu schwer. Die müsste man ja lesen, oh nein, das ja Arbeit.
Am Ende kommt noch ne fundierte Debatte bei rum, hah, quasi das letzte was die Union zum Thema Klima haben möchte...


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber das gucke ich nicht.
> Alice Weidel ist zu Gast und ich will nicht 75 Min. im Strahl kotzen


Ich finde das nicht schlecht. Die Politik da packen, wo es schmerzt.
Das hat man z.B. bei der homosexuellen Anwältin gesehen, die Laschet direkt bei den Eiern gepackt hatte und er sich nicht herausfinden konnte.
Die Leute der Afd musst du öffentlich bloß stellen. Gerade Weidel.


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Leute der Afd musst du öffentlich bloß stellen. Gerade Weidel.


Einerseits ja, aber andererseits, die erzählen seit JAHREN öffentlich massiven Dummfug, blamieren sich am laufenden Band... und werden trotzdem zweistellig für die BTW prognostiziert.


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Keine Argumente, Blaue Haare, alles nonsens


Erinnert mich an die Argumentation die man gegenüber Sascha Lobo bringt, dass nur weil er ein Iro hat, er ja ein Punk sei und deswegen alles Humbug ist. Dabei ist jeder Goldhamster mehr Punk als Sascha Lobo.



hoffgang schrieb:


> und werden trotzdem zweistellig für die BTW prognostiziert.


Schlimmer noch: In Sachsen und Thüringen könnten sie es bei der Bundestagswahl sogar zur stärksten Kraft schaffen.
Sachsen: https://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/laender.htm#sn
Thüringen: https://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/laender.htm#th


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Einerseits ja, aber andererseits, die erzählen seit JAHREN öffentlich massiven Dummfug, blamieren sich am laufenden Band... und werden trotzdem zweistellig für die BTW prognostiziert.


Normaler Weise würde ich die gar nicht mehr in Talkshows einladen, aber dann reden sie wieder von der Opferrolle.
Daher sind sie nun mal in Talkshows und wenn sie da sind, musst du sie angreifen und klar stellen, dass sie Blödsinn verbreiten.
Dass du die Hardcore Fans nicht umstimmen kannst, ist klar, aber du kannst aufzeigen, dass die eben keine Alternative sind.


----------



## seahawk (13. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil das ja auch nicht zum Feld der Sozialpolitik gehört!


"Der Wiederaufbau unserer Wirtschaft ist die vornehmste, ja einzige Grundlage für jede Sozialpolitik und für die Eingliederung der Vertriebenen. Nur eine blühende Wirtschaft kann die Belastungen aus dem Lastenausgleich auf die Dauer tragen. Nur sie kann auf die Dauer das Steueraufkommen bringen, das die Haushalte des Bundes, der Länder und der Gemeinden, die immer aus der Gesamtschau heraus betrachtet werden müssen, zur Erfüllung ihrer Aufgaben benötigen."

"Die Erhöhung des Sozialprodukts ist nicht nur eine wirtschaftspolitische und finanzpolitische, sondern zugleich auch eine sehr wichtige sozialpolitische Aufgabe. Jedes weitere Ansteigen des Sozialprodukts gestattet auch eine entsprechend höhere Berücksichtigung der Sozialleistungsempfänger. Es liegt im eigensten Interesse der sozial Schwachen, daß hierbei nicht die produktiven Elemente des Wirtschaftslebens geschwächt werden, weil sie davon durch Rückgang der sozialen Leistungen getroffen würden."

Sagte ein CDU Urgestein.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man muss niemanden wirklich politisch ernst nehmen, der mit dem Inhalt seiner Videos ausschließlich Klickzahlen produzieren will und damit sein eigenes Geld verdient.


Also die Zerstörungsvideos sind nicht monetarisiert also spielen selbst kein Geld ein. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> noch einen Faktencheck seines Contents.


Gibt es zur Genüge, da ist doch jede Zeitung drauf aufgesprungen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Für jemanden der vorgibt, seit eh und je in der Union zu sein, scheinst du recht wenig Ahnung davon zu haben, wie diverse Flügel bzw. Personengruppen von Nicht-Unionlern bezeichnet werden. Und da ist Stahlhelm-Fraktion nunmal eine spätestens seit den 50er Jahren gebräuchliche Bezeichnung für Hardliner und Betonköpfe in der Union. Also diejenigen, die besonders penetrant ihre Haltung der Marke: "Gegen Sozen, Linke, Russland, ... und für Nato, Aufrüstung, Atomstaat, Euroshima, Westbindung, Kapital, ..." bei jeder Gelegenheit zum "Besten" geben.
> Genauso wie Herz-Jesu-Marxisten eine Bezeichnung für die ist, die vorgeben für die abhängig Beschäftigten und Armen da zu sein, aber sobald die Fahrt etwas holprig wird, sofort den Interessenverbänden des Kapitals nach dem Mund zu reden (also genau das, was auch die SPD auch macht).


Bist du eigentlich wirklich so bescheuert, dass du hier noch dein Narrativ gegen mich mit deinen eigenen Argumenten verstärkst?!
Du hast hier in den letzten Wochen, 4-6 Mal Alfred Dregger als Nazi bezeichnet, das schließt ja seine Arbeit in der CDU bis zu seinem Tode mit ein, wie du immer wieder bekundet hast. Alle Leute die man mal als Stahlhelmfraktion tituliert hat, sind entweder tot oder jetzt in der AfD und die meisten Toten werden von dir auch heute noch als Nazis bezeichnet.
Insoweit ist meine Behauptung, dass dein und anderer Leute Narrativ hier ist, die Gleichung aufzumachen Don71=CDU=AfD=(Nazi) von dir nur nochmal untermauert worden. Und genau so gehst du verbal gegen mich vor.
Für mich läufst du menschlich und sprachlich unter dem Gullideckel.




__





						Stahlhelm-Fraktion – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. September 2021)

Was die Empörung gegen eine Koalition mit den Linken angeht:








						20 Linke-Bundestagsabgeordnete unterstützen Gruppen im Visier des Verfassungsschutzes - WELT
					

Etwa jeder dritte Abgeordnete der Bundestagsfraktion der Linken steht einer Gruppierung nah, die unter der Beobachtung von Verfassungsschützern steht. Drei Politiker werden selbst beobachtet.




					www.welt.de
				




Vom Verfassungsschutz werden Gruppierungen beobachtet, die Teile oder das Grundgesetz ganz ablehnen. Ich kann eine Partei mit einem dermaßen hohen Anteil an Extremisten nicht ernst nehmen. Die AFD-ler, Nazis etc. mögen schlimmer sein, Extremisten sind für mich dennoch als solche zu betrachten.
Es ist nicht nur folgerichtig, sondern sogar die Pflicht der Grünen, SPD und CDU eine Koalition unter derzeitigem Zustand abzulehnen.
Ich stelle mir mal vor, wie groß der Aufschrei wäre, wenn die CDU mit der AfD koalieren würde.  Eine Koalition von SPD/Grünen mit den Linken wäre vergleichbar am anderen Ende des Spektrums. Und nur weil die Rattenfänger aus dem Osten mal aus dem linken Lager kommen, macht es sie nicht harmlos.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2021)

_"Wenn man an den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel glaubt."_
Zitat: Alice Weidel

Herrlich.  

Huch, Frau Weidel hat gerade gelogen. Reagiert da jemand drauf? Nö.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weder gibt es irgendeine journalistische Ausbildung oder Studium, das der blaugelockte Einzeller vorweisen kann, noch einen Faktencheck seines Contents.


Aber er gibt doch zumindest immer alle Quellen genau an unter seinen Videos. Und @hoffgang hat es ja geschrieben. Das können wohl bis zu 160 mal sein. Da glaube ich kaum das der Rezo einfach irgendwas erfindet und rumlügt. Der setzt sich damit ernsthaft auseinander.


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> der blaugelockte Einzeller





Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich läufst du menschlich und sprachlich unter dem Gullideckel.



Hachja, die altbekannte Doppelmoral der Christdemokraten in a nutshell.


@-ElCritico- 
Das Problem bei der Links- Rechts Differenzierung beim BfV ist leider, die AfD wurde vom ehemaligen Verfassungsschutzpräsidenten & CDU Politiker beraten, wie man eine Beobachtung durch das BfV umgehen könne, das hat der werte Herr sowohl während als auch nach seines Dienstes getan. Übrigens dieselbe Person, die auch die Aufklärung im Fall Amri blockiert.
Die Jahrelange Blindheit auf dem Rechten Auge hilft da auch nicht weiter, denn Linke Gruppierungen kommen deutlich einfacher in den Bericht des BfV als Rechte, welche Züge das annehmen kann erkennt man am VVN-Bda. Der Bayerische Verfassungsschutz behauptet mal eben, der Verein sei extremistisch, zack, Deutschlandweit Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt, damit akut das Bestehen des Vereins gefährdet.

Das Problem ist die saubere Trennlinie, wo wird wirklich darauf hingearbeitet, unsere FDGO zu ersetzen und wo werden "nur" radikale Ideen diskutiert. Wäre der Verfassungsschutz hier ohne Fehl und Tadel, so könnte meinem seinem Urteil blind vertrauen, dabei ist das eine der reformbedürftigsten Behörden des Landes.

Spiel ich damit die Gefahr von Links herunter? Nein.
Aber ich erkenne das vom Verfassungsschutz Deutschlandweit geschaffene Problem der mangelnden Glaubwürdigkeit und damit eine massive Beschädigung des Kampfes gegen jedwede Form des Extremismus.
Zudem ist die Absetzung des Kapitalismus an sich kein Problem, sofern die wesentlichen Elemente des GG dabei bestehen bleiben, das alleine kann und darf also nicht zur Einstufung als extremistische Gruppierung genügen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Vom Verfassungsschutz werden Gruppierungen beobachtet, die Teile oder das Grundgesetz ganz ablehnen. Ich kann eine Partei mit einem dermaßen hohen Anteil an Extremisten nicht ernst nehmen.


Der Verfassungsschutz wird von einem CDUler geleitet und sein Vorgänger ist Maaßen der in der CDU weit Rechts steht. Wie neutral wird der Verfassungsschutz schon sein? 
In der Praxis hatten die Linken vor Gericht jedenfalls schon sehr oft Erfolge gegen Beobachtungen. 


Ach ja wieder Maaßen, jede Partei hat ja so unangenehme Personalien. Aber was machen andere Parteien? 

Palmer? Ausschlussverfahren
Wagenknecht? Ausschlussverfahren
Sarrazin? Ausschlussverfahren
Höcke? Ausschlussverfahren
Maaßen? Öhmmm

Ja nicht alle Verfahren haben zum Ausschluß geführt, bei Höcke hat es sogar gezeigt wie schlimm das in der AfD ist, aber es gab jedenfalls Verfahren! 
In der CDU hat man hingegen Toleranz für Rechts von Rechts.


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich wirklich so bescheuert [...]





Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich läufst du menschlich und sprachlich unter dem Gullideckel.


Dinge die zeigen wie gerne sich mancher ins eigene Bein hackt. 

"_just a flesh wound_"



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast hier in den letzten Wochen, 4-6 Mal Alfred Dregger als Nazi bezeichnet,







__





						Ex-Nazis mit steilen Karrieren (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Auch über 69 Jahre nach der Befreiung von der Nazidiktatur ist die Aufarbeitung der NS-Vergangenheit früherer hessischer Landtagsabgeordneter nicht abgeschlossen. Aber es entwickelt sich - langsam.




					www.nd-aktuell.de
				





> Dregger war am 1. September 1940 mit 20 Jahren der NSDAP beigetreten. Er fungierte von 1956 bis 1970 als Fuldaer Oberbürgermeister und von 1982 bis 1991 als Unionsfraktionschef im Bundestag. Der Einsatz für die Freilassung deutscher Kriegsverbrecher gehörte nach Angaben von Klausch zu Dreggers Steckenpferden. So habe er sich Ende der 1980er Jahre für die Freilassung des SS-Hauptsturmführers Ferdinand Hugo aus der Fünten stark gemacht, der als verantwortlich für die Deportation von mehr als 100 000 Juden aus den Niederlanden gelte.


Schon ein echt freiheitlich-demokratischer Christenmensch, dieser Dregger. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> In der CDU hat man hingegen Toleranz für Rechts von Rechts.


Man hatte ja auch Toleranz und ein ganz großes Herz für furchtbare Juristen und kuschelte mit und hofierte Juntas in Südamerika und ist derzeit ganz Dicke mit Aserbeidjan, Ölscheichtümern, Saudi-Arabien, Iran und anderen gruseligen Gestalten der Weltgeschichte.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2021)

Interessanterweise ist heute noch eine Petition zur Aktion "Grundgesetz für Alle" gestartet. 

Zwei Wochen vor der Bundestagswahl haben queere Aktivist*innen eine Kampagne gegen LGBTI-Diskriminierung gestartet – ab sofort kann eine Petition gezeichnet werden, am Samstag und Sonntag sind deutschlanweit Aktionstage.

In Berlin soll es am Sonntag ab 14 Uhr vor dem Reichstag eine Demonstration geben.









						Kampagne für LGBTI-Schutz im Grundgesetz gestartet
					

Zwei Wochen vor der Bundestagswahl haben queere Aktivist*innen eine Kampagne gegen LGBTI-Diskriminierung gestartet – ab sofort kann eine Petition gezeichnet werden, am Samstag und Sonntag sind deutschlanweit Aktionstage. (Szene - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				












						Petition unterschreiben
					

Grundgesetz für alle: Schutz der sexuellen und geschlechtlichen Identität JETZT!




					www.change.org


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hachja, die altbekannte Doppelmoral der Christdemokraten in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> @-ElCritico-
> ...


Mir ist Schnuppe, wie sehr nach rechts oder links differenziert wird. Extremisten sind Extremisten. Zugegebenermaßen ist die rechte Szene viel gefährlicher, das macht die Linke aber immer noch nicht regierungstauglich. "Die Lösung" von den Linken gleicht einer Realsatire:


> DIE LINKE will den Verfassungsschutz auflösen und durch eine unabhängige „Beobachtungsstelle Autoritarismus und gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit” ersetzen. Diese soll Rechtsextremismus, Antisemitismus, Rassismus, religiösen Fundamentalismus und andere Formen gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit mit nicht-nachrichtendienstlichen Mitteln beobachten und darüber aufklären. Ihr Zweck ist der Schutz der Menschenwürde sowie der Grundrechte des Grundgesetzes durch wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, Information, Dokumentation und Aufklärung über Ursachen und Erscheinungsformen gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit. Als erster Schritt muss das System der V-Leute des Verfassungsschutzes und seine Verstrickungen mit der extremen Rechten aufgedeckt und beendet werden.


Quelle = deren Webseite:








						Verfassungsschutz, Bundesamt für
					

Verfassungsschutz, Bundesamt für




					www.linksfraktion.de


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2021)

Verbotspartei CDU:








						CDU-Wirtschaftsrat fordert Verbot von Klimaschutzklagen gegen Konzerne
					

Können Umweltverbände von Konzernen mehr Klimaschutz einklagen? Der CDU-Wirtschaftsrat kritisiert einen entsprechenden Vorstoß von Umwelthilfe und Greenpeace als juristisch fragwürdige »Shownummer«.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz wird von einem CDUler geleitet und sein Vorgänger ist Maaßen der in der CDU weit Rechts steht. Wie neutral wird der Verfassungsschutz schon sein?
> In der Praxis hatten die Linken vor Gericht jedenfalls schon sehr oft Erfolge gegen Beobachtungen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lese Relativierungen über Relativierungen. Nein, die CDU ist keine Nazi-Partei im Sinne von Linken, die durch den inflationären Gebrauch den Begriff entstellt haben. Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe, 1/3 aller Abgeordneten als Unterstützer der vom Verfassungsschutz beobachteten Organisationen ist kein Zufall.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2021)

Ist wohl eher eine Frage, nach welchen Kriterien der Verfassungsschutz die Beobachtungsziele auswählt. Meist reicht es da ja schon weit genug links zu sein.

Für alles andere fehlt dann kompetentes Personal.

Die Frage ist, ob es überhaupt eine extra "Beobachtungsstelle Autoritarismus und gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit" braucht. Denn für den Informationspart könnte man auch die Bundeszentrale Politische Bildung aufstocken und die Überwachung und Bekämpfung der kriminellen bzw. terroristischen Aktivitäten ganz einfach der Polizei überlassen.  
Diese steht im Gegensatz zu einem Geheimdienst auch unter transparenterer Kontrolle.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich lese Relativierungen über Relativierungen.


Ich muss nichts relativieren was nicht objektiv belegt ist, ich zweifel einfach an dieser Behörde.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher eine Frage, nach welchen Kriterien der Verfassungsschutz die Beobachtungsziele auswählt. Meist reicht es da ja schon weit genug links zu sein.
> 
> Für alles andere fehlt dann kompetentes Personal.
> 
> ...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich muss nichts relativieren was nicht objektiv belegt ist, ich zweifel einfach an dieser Behörde.





			https://www.verfassungsschutz-bw.de/site/pbs-bw-lfv-root/get/documents_E-224439228/IV.Dachmandant/Datenquelle/PDF/2021_Aktuell/Verfassungsschutzbericht_BW_2020.pdf
		


Aktueller Bericht zur Lage aus Baden-Würtenberg, um sich selbst eine Übersicht zu verschaffen. Die Arbeit der Behörde ist notwendig, Vorschläge zur Reform sind willkommen. Abschaffung und Ersatz durch "unabhängige" Instanzen, wie die Linke vorschlägt, gleichen Realsatire.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2021)

Warum sollte man da nicht über eine Abschaffung diskutieren?
Eigentlich darf der Verfassungsschutz doch eh nicht viel. Exekutive Befugnisse hat er nach geltender Rechtslage keine.
Im Gegensatz zum klassischen Agentenfilm-Klischee von James Bond oder SplinterCell.
Wobei immer die Frage ist, in wie weit sich der Verfassungsschutz da wirklich an die Rechtslage hält.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich muss nichts relativieren was nicht objektiv belegt ist, ich zweifel einfach an dieser Behörde.


Hatte sie ja mit allein NSU und Amri genug Grund dafür geliefert.


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2021)

Wenn der Verfassungsschutz etwas anderes wäre als eine Organisation zur Jagd von "Kommunisten", könnte man über der Erhalt sprechen, so nicht. Er muss weg.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2021)

> Man kann es nicht anders sagen: Das "Sofortprogramm" der Union ist ein Offenbarungseid. Bekannte Ideen auf neues Papier geschrieben. Mehr nicht. Keine Vision, keine Idee, keine Erzählung. Die letzte große Volkspartei in Europa geht in die letzten Tage des Wahlkampfes ohne Plan und ohne Konzept. Da hilft den christlich-demokratischen Parteien wohl nur noch beten. Dieses Papier jedenfalls wird niemandem vom Stuhl hauen oder in die Wahlkabine locken.
> Die Faszination, die von "Beschleunigungsverfahren" und "Entfesselungspaketen" ausgeht, hält sich schließlich in Grenzen. Armin Laschets Lieblingsthemen sind bisher jedenfalls nicht zu Wahlkampfschlagern geworden und sie werden es auch nicht, indem die Union sie noch mal in ein "Sofortprogramm" schreibt und das "Beschleuningspaket" jetzt "Fast-Track-Genehmigungsverfahren" nennt.
> 
> Überhaupt ist dieses Papier nichts anderes als die Kurzfassung des Wahlprogramms. Neu sind lediglich alte Ideen der eigenen Leute - wie kostenlose Meisterausbildung oder Deckel für die Pflegekosten.
> ...


Quelle: Keine Vision, keine Idee, keine Erzählung

Eine Meinung der Journalistin Sabine Henkel. Ähnlich sehe ich das auch.

Das hier ist übrigens das CDU Sofortprogramm:



> Das Sofortprogramm im Detail:​*Familienpaket*
> 
> Kindergeld und Kinderfreibetrag sollen deutlich steigen. Das Ehegattensplitting bleibt. Der Entlastungsbetrag für Alleinerziehende steigt auf 5.000 Euro. Kosten für Kinderbetreuung können bis zu 6.000 Euro bei der Einkommensteuer abgesetzt werden. Wer stationäre Pflege braucht, zahlt künftig max. 700 Euro im Monat für die Pflege selbst. Das Wohngeld soll angepasst werden, damit Familien mit kleinen Einkommen überall ihre Mieten bezahlen können.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Sofortprogramm mit sechs Paketen

Da gefällt mir das Wahlprogramm der SPD deutlich besser. Da es mehr soziale Komponenten hat.  Und überhaupt, die CDU verspricht immer keine Steuererhöhungen. Aber wie will sie das alles finanzieren? Neuverschuldungen?


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2021)

Wobei das Beschleunigungspakte wirklich wichtig wäre. Wer Digitalisierung und Energiewende erreichen will, muss bauen können.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man da nicht über eine Abschaffung diskutieren?
> Eigentlich darf der Verfassungsschutz doch eh nicht viel. Exekutive Befugnisse hat er nach geltender Rechtslage keine.
> Im Gegensatz zum klassischen Agentenfilm-Klischee von James Bond oder SplinterCell.
> Wobei immer die Frage ist, in wie weit sich der Verfassungsschutz da wirklich an die Rechtslage hält.
> ...


Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Der Verfassungsschutz darf nicht viel, er ist die Anlaufstelle für *Information* für die Exekutive.

Ich entschuldige mich für den Ausdruck, aber die Befürwörter für eine Abschaffung scheinen mir gefährlich naiv zu sein. Eine öffentliche Behörde, die das Ganze kontrolliert, müsste alle Informationen an alle Parteien freigeben, somit wäre das Leben/die Tätigkeit der Informanten in Gefahr und die Handlung schon gar nicht mehr unabhängig. Man müsste dann jedes Mal abwegen, ob man die Extremisten einfach laufen lassen will. Man würde dann nach dem Motto handeln: "Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß". Denkt ihr, dass es die Extremisten interessiert, was sie für Schwierigkeiten bei der Ermittlung haben? Der Verfassungsschutz hat bereits jetzt schon Probleme an bestimmte Daten bei Verdächtigen heranzukommen, auch wenn sie den Verdacht vor Gericht bestätigen können. Sie gehen Pakte mit der NSA über den BND ein, damit sie über Umwege überhaupt handlungsfähig bleiben.
Dann kommen Beispiele wie Anis Amri und der NSU. Es redet keiner darüber, wie viele Anschläge verhindert wurden. Die USA mit ihrem ganzen Apparat hat im 11-ten September ebenso versagt. So einen Anis Amri unter 1000den Verdächtigen zu verhindern ist gar nicht so einfach. Die NSU-Geschichte ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Da bedarf es Reformen an der Behörde und es müssen alle Umstände aufgeklärt werden.
Die Abschaffung kommt für mich gar nicht in Frage. Gerade heutzutage gibt es unzählige Spinner aus allen Strömungen.
Es gibt gewaltbereite Linksradikale:








						Linksextremismus
					

Linksextremismus




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Das sind nur die aufgedeckten Fälle.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2021)

Sicherlich hat der Verfassungsschutz hier und da Schwachstellen aber ganz abschaffen wäre Quatsch.
Diese Kontrollinstanz ist sehr wichtig.


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> _"Wenn man an den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel glaubt."_
> Zitat: Alice Weidel
> 
> Herrlich.
> ...


Nachmacher mag keiner! Frau Weidel muss sich hinten anstellen. Die Nummer hat Frau von Storch bereits vor einiger Zeit gebracht.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IV8UzT_9bXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damit ihr nicht scrollen müsst, ein Best of der Kommentarsektion: 



> Applaus an den Interviewer, der es geschafft hat, nicht sofort loszulachen.👏🏾





> Schön dass die AfD immer wieder demonstriert wieso man sie nicht wählen sollte





> Die Frau ist ein medizinisches Wunder. Normalerweise braucht ein Hirntoter doch Maschinen zum Überleben.





> Afd bald:  Die Sonne soll dahin zurück wo sie herkommt!





> Leute...diese Frau...SITZT IM BUNDESTAG





> Lösungs Idee: Wasser Raketen auf die Sonne schießen damit die Sonne kälter scheint.





> Vielleicht sollten wir auch einfach die Wolken subventionieren damit sie die Sonne öfter verdecken können 😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2021)

> Nach den Durchsuchungen im Finanzministerium soll er auf Twitter Teile des Gerichtsbeschlusses veröffentlicht haben: Jetzt hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück Ermittlungen gegen Staatssekretär Schmidt eingeleitet.
> 
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück hat nach der Durchsuchung im Bundesfinanzministerium ein weiteres Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet. Es richtet sich gegen Wolfgang Schmidt, einen Staatssekretär von Finanzminister Olaf Scholz.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ermittlungen gegen Scholz' Staatssekretär

Das war sehr ungeschickt und dumm. Genauso wie Scholz sein Kommentar das sie die Hausdurchsuchungen hätten schriftlich ankündigen sollen.
Aber auch wenn nicht direkt gegen Scholz ermittelt wird, finde ich es merkwürdig, dass kurz vor den Bundestagswahlen da Hausdurchsuchungen stattfinden. Ich will den Justizbehörden ja nichts unterstellen aber der Zeitpunkt macht einen nachdenklich. Hoffentlich rutscht die SPD deswegen jetzt nicht weiter ab.


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist transparenter als manche CSU Doktorarbeit, aber wen interessieren Fakten wenn man, wie Du und die CDU, Personen auf Äußerlichkeiten (Der hat blaue Haare) reduzieren kann um so zu tun als müsste man sich inhaltlich nicht auseinandersetzen.


Und transparenter als Scheuer, wo entgegen den Koalitionsvertrag für ÖPP (allein das stinkt schon zum Himmel), die Wirtschaftlichkeitsprüfungen und Verträge nicht im Internet veröffentlicht werden: https://taz.de/Erste-teilprivatisierte-Bundesstrasse/!5792418/


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2021)

Parteien nisten sich halt überall ein und wenn man dann mal an der richtigen Position sitzt kann man sowas schon tun, wie bei unseren Verfassungsschutz gesagt. 

Natürlich ist das Rechtmäßig und richtig, dass ermittelt wird, aber die Zeitpunkte sind es halt oft.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2021)

Die Union kommt wieder, wegen der Partei der Linken, ich war ziemlich fest entschlossen die Union mit der Zweitstimme nicht zu wählen, wenn aber die Entscheidung besteht, zwischen RRG und Laschet, bekommt er meine Stimme, denn damit kann ich RRG verhindern, ohne irgeneinen linken Apfel zu schlucken, dann schon lieber die Lusche! Bei allen Heiligen, zwischen Linnksextrem und Lusche gibt es dann doch nochmal ein paar signifikante Unterschiede.
Und wenn diese Wahl ausschließlich daran scheitert, das RRG nicht möglich ist und es Neuwahlen gibt, damit wäre ziemlich alles gewonnen, denn dann tritt Söder an, und das linke Lager kann mal mächtig Staub schlucken.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2021)

Heute die Genossen der MLPD um 6:00 im Regen vor dem S-Bahnhof Wahlkampf machen sehen. Das füllt mein Herz mit Stolz!


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn aber die Entscheidung besteht, zwischen RRG und Laschet, bekommt er meine Stimme


Dann hast du seine Rhetorik jedenfalls voll geschluckt. 
RGR lässt sich auch "verhindern" indem man eben alles außer den Linken wählt. Nämlich dann wenn es für RG direkt reicht oder nur die FDP stark genug ist um eine Koalition über die 50% zu bringen.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Union kommt wieder, wegen der Partei der Linken, ich war ziemlich fest entschlossen die Union mit der Zweitstimme nicht zu wählen, wenn aber die Entscheidung besteht, zwischen RRG und Laschet, bekommt er meine Stimme, denn damit kann ich RRG verhindern, ohne irgeneinen linken Apfel zu schlucken, dann schon lieber die Lusche! Bei allen Heiligen, zwischen Linnksextrem und Lusche gibt es dann doch nochmal ein paar signifikante Unterschiede.
> Und wenn diese Wahl ausschließlich daran scheitert, das RRG nicht möglich ist und es Neuwahlen gibt, damit wäre ziemlich alles gewonnen, denn dann tritt Söder an, und das linke Lager kann mal mächtig Staub schlucken.


Du mußt SPD oder Grüne wählen. Dann ist rot-grün wahrscheinlicher. Und nicht RRG.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2021)

Wie viele CDU Politiker müssen eigentlich noch von Rechtsextremisten erschossen werden damit Don rafft, dass es hier keinen Linksruck gibt?


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele CDU Politiker müssen eigentlich noch von Rechtsextremisten erschossen werden damit Don rafft, dass es hier keinen Linksruck gibt?


Aus deinem Munde ist so ein Satz eher zum" tot" lachen.
Du bist doch einer der größten Eiferer, die CDU als äquivalent zur  AfD abzustempeln und Mitglieder sowie Wähler eher als (Nazis), denn als normale demokratische Menschen zu sehen, alternativ noch als Trumpisten.
Dazu hast du ja in letzter Zeit gleich mehrere nachweisbare Aussagen getätigt.
Jeder CDU Wähler ist doch für dich mind. ein Hans Georg Maaßen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder CDU Wähler ist doch für dich mind. ein Hans Georg Maaßen.


Jeder CDU Wähler weiß halt, dass er eine Partei wählt deren Vorsitzender den lieben Maaßen so weit akzeptiert, dass er sich nicht gegen ihn stellt. 

Aber ich hab schon mehrmals gesagt, dass man diesen Vorwurf nicht allen in der Union machen kann und habe mit Prien und Günter auch explizite Beispiele gebracht.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

War damals mit Sarrazin und der SPD ja ähnlich. Nur mit dem Unterschied das die SPD ihn ausgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> War damals mit Sarrazin und der SPD ja ähnlich. Nur mit dem Unterschied das die SPD ihn ausgeschlossen hat.


Das geht halt nicht immer durch, wichtiger ist eher die Eröffnung des Verfahrens um den Willen der Parteiführung zu zeigen sowas nicht zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Union kommt wieder, wegen der Partei der Linken, ich war ziemlich fest entschlossen die Union mit der Zweitstimme nicht zu wählen, wenn aber die Entscheidung besteht, zwischen RRG und Laschet, bekommt er meine Stimme, denn damit kann ich RRG verhindern, ohne irgeneinen linken Apfel zu schlucken, dann schon lieber die Lusche!


Wenn du die Linke verhindern willst, must du die Sozen wählen. Je stärker die werden, desto unwichtiger werden die Linken.
Also nicht auf Laschet reinfallen.


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2021)

Heute Comedy-Abend in der ARD:









						Wahlarena – mit Armin Laschet (Folge 3) | ARD-Sondersendung
					

In der "Wahlarena" können Wählerinnen und Wähler in je 75 Minuten ihre Fragen an die Kanzlerkandidaten von SPD und CDU/CSU sowie die Kanzlerkandidatin von Bündnis 90/Die Grünen stellen. In Folge drei ist Armin Laschet (CDU/CSU) zu Gast.




					www.daserste.de
				




Ab 20:15 Uhr

PS: 
Pro7 hat Scholz zu Gast, auch 20:15 Uhr.

Aber Pro7 und Politik?
Fühlt sich immernoch falsch an


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber Pro7 und Politik?
> Fühlt sich immernoch falsch an


Die Privaten wollen seriösen wirken.
Deswegen hat RTL ja auch Dieter Bohlen gefeuert.


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Nachmacher mag keiner! Frau Weidel muss sich hinten anstellen. Die Nummer hat Frau von Storch bereits vor einiger Zeit gebracht.


Wenigstens gibt die AfD offen zu, dass es ihnen egal ist bzw. ja angeblich alles erstunken und erlogen ist. Bei der Union spielt man da ein ganz anderes Spiel: Nach vorne tut man so, als ob das Thema wichtig ist und hintenrum:








						Neue Studie: Die Klimabremser-Lobby im Machtzentrum der CDU
					

Ein Klimabremser-Lobbyverband mitten im innersten Machtzirkel der CDU: Mit dem Wirtschaftsrat der CDU ist ein Lobbyverband für Unternehmen wie Daimler, Deutschen Bank und E.on im CDU-Parteivorstand und profitiert von exklusiven Zugängen zur einflussreichsten deutschen Regierungspartei. In...



					www.lobbycontrol.de
				



Union wie sie leibt und lebt.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2021)

Deswegen Grün wählen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen Grün wählen.


Warum musst du zwischendurch eigentlich immer trollen? 

Klar wähle ich Grün, aber du springst immer zwischen jeder Partei Links der Union hin und her von dem was du hier von dir gibst.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2021)

Sorry, aber ich kann diese Kritik nicht ernst nehmen. Natürlich gehen diese Lobbyisten zur CDU, weil die Ansichten vertritt, die ihnen entgegen kommt oder von mir aus auch käuflich genug ist um zu tun was die Lobbyisten erwarten. 

Es gibt ebenso das Wirtschaftsforum der SPD oder den Grünen Wirtschaftsrat.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2021)

Das hat nichts mit meinem Post zu tun.


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen Grün wählen.


Dein Klassenbewusstsein ist auch weiterhin mangelhaft.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

Im ARD ist gerade Laschet-Märchenstunde.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit meinem Post zu tun.


Doch, Lobbyisten gehen dahin wo Macht ist. Solange wir ein kapitalistisches System haben, werden diese Lobbyisten mehr Einfluss auf das Land haben als der Wähler, egal ob SPD, Grüne oder CDU an der Regierung sind.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Doch, Lobbyisten gehen dahin wo Macht ist. Solange wir ein kapitalistisches System haben, werden diese Lobbyisten mehr Einfluss auf das Land haben als der Wähler, egal ob SPD, Grüne oder CDU an der Regierung sind.


Naja, wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, kann man dann gleich sagen, dass die Kapitalisten eh alles lenken und "Geld die Welt regiert" wie es schon immer so war. Wo hat der Staat denn die Schulden? Staatsanleihen usw.
Wird er sie jemals zurückzahlen? Eher nein. Das werden wahrscheinlich noch mehr.
Da kann man nachfragen wer letztendlich von wem abhängig ist.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, kann man dann gleich sagen, dass die Kapitalisten eh alles lenken und "Geld die Welt regiert" wie es schon immer so war. Wo hat der Staat denn die Schulden? Staatsanleihen usw.


Ähm,

jetzt kann ich aber nicht mehr!
Die Staatsanleihe war und ist eigentlich für jeden gedacht, als es dort noch Zinsen gab, hatte ich selber welche und habe von meinen Großeltern welche geschenkt bekommen, um später mein Studium zu finanzieren.
Nur weil sich durch die Nullzinspolitik es sich die letzten 10 Jahre kaum für Private gelohnt hat Staatsanleihen zu kaufen, heißt das nicht, dass die alle in den Händen von Lobbyisten sind!
Was ist das eigentlich für eine Denke.

Und dann hätte ich mal gerne die Frage beantwortet, wie sich in einem von Menschen gemachten System überhaupt Lobbyismus verhindern lassen soll?
Man muss sich ja nur nur die ehemaligen sozialistischen Systeme anschauen, da war es eben kein Wirtschaftslobbyismus, sondern knallharter *private*r Lobbyismus, denn die Leute in mächtigen Stellungen haben schön dafür gesorgt, das ihre Kinder, Anverwandten oder sonstige Freunde mächtig gefördert wurden und zwar auf allen Ebenen.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> 
> jetzt kann ich aber nicht mehr!
> Die Staatsanleihe war und ist eigentlich für jeden gedacht, als es dort noch Zinsen gab, hatte ich selber welche und habe von meinen Großeltern welche geschenkt bekommen, um später mein Studium zu finanzieren.
> ...


Ich glaube schon das die meisten Staatsanleihen im Besitz von der Reichsten sind. Genauso wie die meisten Aktien.
Außerdem können sogar andere Länder deutsche Staatsanleihen kaufen. Gerade bei Ländern wie China halte ich das für problematisch.



> Die Bundesbank schätzt, dass rund 35 Prozent der Schulden des Bundes von inländischen Gläubigern gehalten werden und etwa 60 Prozent in der Hand ausländischer Gläubiger liegen.


Quelle: Wie hoch die Gesamtverschuldung ist und woher die Schulden kommen

Und was dort auch noch steht:



> Die deutsche Staatsverschuldung verharrt trotz Rekordsteuereinnahmen und niedriger Zinsausgaben auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Bund, Länder und Gemeinden sowie ihre Extrahaushalte waren Ende 2018 mit rund 1.917 Milliarden Euro verschuldet.
> 
> Zur Veranschaulichung dieser Zahl dient folgendes Gedankenspiel: Ab sofort werden keine Schulden mehr aufgenommen und die öffentliche Hand gesetzlich verpflichtet, neben allen anderen Ausgaben jeden Monat eine Milliarde Euro an Schulden zu tilgen. *Mit dieser Verpflichtung würde es bis ins Jahr 2178 dauern, um den Schuldenberg der Bundesrepublik Deutschland vollständig abzutragen.*


Das man mal ein Bild davon hat. Das keine neue Schulden aufgenommen werden in der Zukunft ist ja unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## seahawk (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, kann man dann gleich sagen, dass die Kapitalisten eh alles lenken und "Geld die Welt regiert" wie es schon immer so war. Wo hat der Staat denn die Schulden? Staatsanleihen usw.
> Wird er sie jemals zurückzahlen? Eher nein. Das werden wahrscheinlich noch mehr.
> Da kann man nachfragen wer letztendlich von wem abhängig ist.


Deswegen muss die Überwindung der kapitalistischen Knechtschaft das Ziel Nr.1 sein.

Alternativ kann auch einsehen, dass Lobbyisten der Macht folgen und das kein CDU spezifisches Problem ist. Und am Ende ist es besser die konservativen Klimagegner unterstützen die CDU, als wenn deren Geld und Einfluss die AfD unterstützen würde.


----------



## Painkiller (16. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Heute die Genossen der MLPD um 6:00 im Regen vor dem S-Bahnhof Wahlkampf machen sehen. Das füllt mein Herz mit Stolz!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RyzA schrieb:


> Im ARD ist gerade Laschet-Märchenstunde.


Echt? Was hat er denn so von sich gegeben? 

Btw. Ich hätte da eine Idee für einen Wahlwerbespot der CDU/Laschet. Auch das passende Lied dazu hab ich schon. 

Der Inhalt des Liedes passt perfekt zur Partei! 

_Zwei mal drei macht vier
Widdewiddewitt und drei macht neune
Ich (Laschet) mach' mir die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt

Ich hab' ein Haus
Ein kunterbuntes Haus (Bundestag) 
Ein Äffchen (Scheuer) und ein Pferd (Söder)
Die schauen dort zum Fenster raus

Ich hab' ein Haus
Ein Äffchen und ein Pferd
Und Jeder, der uns mag (Stammwähler/Wähler)
Kriegt unser Einmaleins gelehrt

 _


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und am Ende ist es besser die konservativen Klimagegner unterstützen die CDU, als wenn deren Geld und Einfluss die AfD unterstützen würde.


Das ist dann wie: Pest oder Cholera? 

Nein, die AfD ist deutlich schlimmer das stimmt. Gestern Abend war wieder Tino Chrupalla im Fernsehen. Dieses mal bei Maischberger.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7Np4XV2rig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Typ ist einfach nur noch peinlich. Macht einen auf rechts und kennt und versteht deutsche Gedichte nicht.

Noch zur Bundestagswahl: wir haben heute unsere Stimmen abgegeben (für die SPD) und verschickt. Was mich nur wundert, dass bei der Zweitstimme, für die Partei, bei den Kandidaten, nicht Olaf Scholz mit bei stand, sondern andere. Bei der CDU Zweitstimme stand Armin Laschet mit dabei. Naja, egal... zwei Kreuze für die SPD.


----------



## JePe (16. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und dann hätte ich mal gerne die Frage beantwortet, wie sich in einem von Menschen gemachten System überhaupt Lobbyismus verhindern lassen soll?



Tatsaechlich verhindern vermutlich gar nicht, weil Vorteilsnahme in der Natur des Menschen liegt. Aber ein den Namen verdienendes Lobbyregister - dass vor allem die CDU fuerchtet wie der Teufel das Weihwasser - koennte das Problem eindaemmen, zumindest aber dafuer sorgen, dass die Vetternwirtschaft alle vier Jahre bestraft werden koennte. Stattdessen maeandern Amthor, Guttenberg & Co. mit der ermuedenden Regelmaessigkeit einer ungeliebten Jahreszeit immer weiter durch die politische Landschaft.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2021)

Huhu Union wieder mal Nebeneinkünfte









						Hunderttausende Euro von Abgeordneten blieben jahrelang unentdeckt | abgeordnetenwatch.de
					

Seit seinem Einzug in den Bundestag vor vier Jahren verdiente der CSU-Abgeordnete Michael Kuffer mehr als 600.000 Euro nebenher. Rätselhaft ist, warum das erst jetzt sichtbar wird. Von Martin Reyher




					www.abgeordnetenwatch.de


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Huhu Union wieder mal Nebeneinkünfte


Laschet hat gestern noch im Fernsehen gesagt, dass wenn ein Politiker seinen Job ernsthaft betreibt, keine Zeit für Nebenjobs hat.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laschet hat gestern noch im Fernsehen gesagt, dass wenn ein Politiker seinen Job ernsthaft betreibt, keine Zeit für Nebenjobs hat.


Das glaube ich ihm auch, nur ist es halt Fakt, dass gerade Unionspolitiker die großen Nebenverdienstler sind.
Wer in den Bundestag gewählt wird, soll seinen normalen Job ruhen lasse und fertig. Ist doch ganz einfach.
Und ein Unding ist ja, dass frisch gebackene Abgeordnete erst mal Beraterfirmen gründen.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich ihm auch, nur ist es halt Fakt, dass gerade Unionspolitiker die großen Nebenverdienstler sind.
> Wer in den Bundestag gewählt wird, soll seinen normalen Job ruhen lasse und fertig. Ist doch ganz einfach.
> Und ein Unding ist ja, dass frisch gebackene Abgeordnete erst mal Beraterfirmen gründen.


Das weiß ich und sehe ich auch so. Mein Smiley sollte eigentlich symbolisieren, wie lächerlich ich die Aussage in dem Kontext finde.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich und sehe ich auch so. Mein Smiley sollte eigentlich symbolisieren, wie lächerlich ich die Aussage in dem Kontext finde.


Wie  viele Nebenjobs hatte der Merz mal gehabt? 12?   
Und wenn ich daran denke, dass der letztens wieder beim Lanz hockte und reinen Bullshit gelabert hatte.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laschet hat gestern noch im Fernsehen gesagt, dass wenn ein Politiker seinen Job ernsthaft betreibt, keine Zeit für Nebenjobs hat.


Als Laumann mal in der Talkshow war klang die Aussage vernünftiger. Er meinte etwas weiter machen um noch im Beruf zu bleiben. 

Okay, aber dann machen wir einen Cut bei 5000€ Zusatzverdienst im Monat und der Rest muss abgeführt werden.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als Laumann mal in der Talkshow war klang die Aussage vernünftiger. Er meinte etwas weiter machen um noch im Beruf zu bleiben.


Laschet meinte auch, dass man sich als Politiker, die Möglichkeit offen lassen sollte, um später in seinen alten Beruf zurückzukehren.
Aber eben auch das man als "Vollblutpolitiker" keine Zeit für Nebenjobs hat.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert, dass bei der Zweitstimme, für die Partei, bei den Kandidaten, nicht Olaf Scholz mit bei stand, sondern andere. Bei der CDU Zweitstimme stand Armin Laschet mit dabei. Naja, egal... zwei Kreuze für die SPD.


Das ist der Anfang der Landesliste nach der die Plätze besetzt werden.
Scholz wird nicht auf der NRW Liste stehen sonder in Hamburg. Dafür ist da z.B. die Direktkandidatin von unserem Wahlkreis, Frau Griese, vorne mit dabei. Und das auch mit gutem Grund, denn direkt gewinnt den leider meiste die CDU.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

> Besondere Brisanz bekommt die Aktion durch ihren Zeitpunkt. Noch 17 Tage sind es am vergangenen Donnerstag bis zur Bundestagswahl. Entsprechend schnell und hart kommen die Angriffe von Opposition und CDU und CSU. Minister Olaf Scholz habe seine Geldwäscheeinheit nicht im Griff, heißt es. Auch Unionskandidat Armin Laschet nutzt die Gelegenheit, seinen Konkurrenten ums Kanzleramt zu kritisieren. Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass Ministerium sei durchsucht worden, weil man bei der Leitung Defizite vermute.
> 
> Diese Lesart stützt auch eine Pressemitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft. Darin heißt es, untersucht werden solle, "ob und gegebenenfalls inwieweit die Leitung der Ministerien sowie vorgesetzte Dienststellen in Entscheidungen der FIU eingebunden waren". Das wäre tatsächlich ein Skandal, denn das Bundesfinanzministerium hat für die FIU nur die Rechtsaufsicht. Das heißt: Das Ministerium darf prüfen, ob dort nach Recht und Gesetz gehandelt wird. Über behandelte Fälle darf das Ministerium und die Leitung aber nichts erfahren. Eine Regelung, die international üblich ist. So sollen die Finanzermittler vor politischen Eingriffen geschützt werden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Durchsuchungen werfen Fragen auf

Eben in den Nachrichten haben sie gesagt einige in der SPD vermuten schon eine Intrige. Das wurde gleich von Armin Laschet gekontert man soll nicht die Unabhängigkeit der Justiz in Frage stellen. Nur das der Verdacht aufkommen kann, wegen einiger Ungereimheiten und dem Zeitpunkt der Ermittlungen .  Auch weil der ermittelnde Staatsanwalt CDU Mitglied ist.
Jetzt wird der Wahlkampf langsam schmutzig.
Ich hoffe mal das dies kurz vor der Bundestagswahl die SPD nicht zu sehr schädigt.


----------



## SolidLiquid (16. September 2021)

Ich denke es spielt keine Rolle wer das Land in den nächsten 4 Jahren regieren wird. Klar haben (fast) alles Parteien ein Programm, aber wie sieht das am Ende aus? Keine Partei wird eine Mehrheit bekommen, somit müssen sich Parteien zusammen schließen. Was wiederum bedeutet, jede Partei muss Abstriche machen, was wiederum bedeutet, Programme können nicht zu 100% umgesetzt werden (sofern das überhaupt möglich ist).

Die CDU wird es dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr schaffen, 16 Jahre sind genug, wir werden aber auch keinen frischen Wind an der Spitze erleben. Am Ende wird es ROT-SCHWARZ und vielleicht noch eine andere dazu - es bleibt aber das selbe in Grün nur umgedreht. Die FDP könnte diesmal aber wieder dabei sein.

Viel wichtiger ist es, dass die AFD wenigere Stimmen abbekommt, am besten überhaupt keine, aber das wird wohl nicht passieren. Die können auch gern unter 5% gehen, damit da mal wieder etwas Ruhe einkehrt.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2021)

SolidLiquid schrieb:


> Am Ende wird es ROT-SCHWARZ und vielleicht noch eine andere dazu - es bleibt aber das selbe in Grün nur umgedreht. Die FDP könnte diesmal aber wieder dabei sein.


Die SPD wird nicht nochmal mit der CDU zusammen koalieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die SPD wird nicht nochmal mit der CDU zusammen koalieren.


Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. Also die SPD lieber die Regierungsbank flöten gehen lässt als mit der CDU zusammen zu regieren.


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2021)

Wenn sie selbst den Kanzler stellen dürfen werden sie es sogar liebend gern tun. Die Frage ist eher ob die CDU sich als Juniorpartner hergibt.


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. Also die SPD lieber die Regierungsbank flöten gehen lässt als mit der CDU zusammen zu regieren.


Das wollten sie ja schon beim letzten mal. Doch weil Jamaika geplatzt ist (wegen der FDP) und Steinmeier mit ihnen gesprochen hatte, sind sie nochmal in eine Koalition mit  schwarz gegangen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2021)

Thema Laschet und Kinderinterview




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4eUuttwfpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Welt hat sogar kritisiert, dass der ÖR sowas dreht. (Pro 7 Sendung)


----------



## pedi (18. September 2021)

ich bin verdammt froh, wenn diese wahlen endlich vorbei sind.
man sieht und hört nicht mehr anderes als diesen dummen gesichter mit ihrem verlogenen gewäsch-es nervt schon sowas von gnadenlos.
egal wer als sieger hervor geht, man müsste jeden sofort nach dem amtseid wegen meineides in  den knast bringen.
von wegen zum wohle des volkes-gelogen.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

SPD auch in MV und Berlin vorn

Berliner SPD führt deutlich vor Grünen und CDU

In Niedersachen haben sie allerdings vor ein paar Tagen knapp verloren

Kommunalwahlen: CDU bleibt stärkste Kraft in Niedersachsen


----------



## hoffgang (19. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja nur nur die ehemaligen sozialistischen Systeme anschauen, da war es eben kein Wirtschaftslobbyismus, sondern knallharter *private*r Lobbyismus, denn die Leute in mächtigen Stellungen haben schön dafür gesorgt, das ihre Kinder, Anverwandten oder sonstige Freunde mächtig gefördert wurden und zwar auf allen Ebenen.



Dir ist bewusst, dass du damit exakt die Verwandtenaffäre in Bayern beschreibst, ein seit Jahrzehnten demokratisch & konservativ regiertes Bundesland...


Übrigens ist heute der Todestag von Steffen Meyn.
Wem?
Der Person, die bei Laschets rechtswidriger Räumung des Hambacher Forsts ums Leben gekommen ist.
Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die vorgeschobenen Gründe die zur Räumung geführt haben vom Gericht kassiert wurden, hier wurde seitens der Regierung gehandelt um einen Konzern zufrieden zu stellen. Aufklärung? Gibts keine. Innenminister Reul blockiert mit Vorwürfen - altbekannter Move, immerhin blockiert er die Aufarbeitung des Breitscheidplatz Anschlags ebenfalls. 
(https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/jus...lassen-a-8af7264e-f5ba-491a-8a17-9772ebfeca05*)*

Richtig kompetente Partei der inneren Sicherheit diese NRW CDU.


----------



## Mahoy (19. September 2021)

Eine Koalitionsoption von Union und FDP ist nun wohl vom Tisch. Die FDP wirbt prominent mit "So, wie es ist, kann es nicht bleiben!", während die CDU weiter mit "Keine Experimente!" antritt. Und das passt ja ganz offensichtlich nicht zusammen.


----------



## hoffgang (19. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Koalitionsoption von Union und FDP ist nun wohl vom Tisch. Die FDP wirbt prominent mit "So, wie es ist, kann es nicht bleiben!", während die CDU weiter mit "Keine Experimente!" antritt. Und das passt ja ganz offensichtlich nicht zusammen.


Auch dran denken, die FDP wirbt mal wieder damit, auch die Erststimme an die FDP und nicht mehr, wie bisher, an die Union zu vergeben. Für Schwarz Gelb wird es wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht reichen, aber die FDP ist sich bewusst, dass viele Koalitionen nur über Sie laufen, daher will die FDP so stark wie möglich werden.

CDU & FDP können aktuell nur an der Regierung teilnehmen wenns entweder eine Deutschland Koalition mit der SPD, oder eine Kenia Koalition mit den Grünen gäbe.


----------



## Mahoy (19. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Auch dran denken, die FDP wirbt mal wieder damit, auch die Erststimme an die FDP und nicht mehr, wie bisher, an die Union zu vergeben. Für Schwarz Gelb wird es wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht reichen, aber die FDP ist sich bewusst, dass viele Koalitionen nur über Sie laufen, daher will die FDP so stark wie möglich werden.
> 
> CDU & FDP können aktuell nur an der Regierung teilnehmen wenns entweder eine Deutschland Koalition mit der SPD, oder eine Kenia Koalition mit den Grünen gäbe.


Genau darauf wollte ich mit meinem Hinweis hinaus: Die Liberalen wollen gerne Königsmacher sein und liebäugeln längst mit anderen Optionen. Dazu passt auch, dass aus dem gelben Lager - ganz im Gegensatz zum schwarzen - keine oder doch nur seeehr verhaltene  Spitzen gegen die SPD und die Grünen gibt, während man gleichzeitig mit Progressivität wirbt und dieser eine wirtschaftsliberale Richtung zu geben versucht. So nach dem Motto "Egal mit wem, wir kümmern uns darum, dass unsere Klientel nicht zu kurz oder doch zumindest geschont wird, soweit irgendwie möglich."

Man könnte es auch krass übersetzen mit "Rot und/oder Grün lässt sich in der Regierung eh nicht mehr vermeiden, aber wir kümmern uns, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wird, liebe Zielgruppe!"


----------



## -ElCritico- (19. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau darauf wollte ich mit meinem Hinweis hinaus: Die Liberalen wollen gerne Königsmacher sein und liebäugeln längst mit anderen Optionen. Dazu passt auch, dass aus dem gelben Lager - ganz im Gegensatz zum schwarzen - keine oder doch nur seeehr verhaltene  Spitzen gegen die SPD und die Grünen gibt, während man gleichzeitig mit Progressivität wirbt und dieser eine wirtschaftsliberale Richtung zu geben versucht. So nach dem Motto "Egal mit wem, wir kümmern uns darum, dass unsere Klientel nicht zu kurz oder doch zumindest geschont wird, soweit irgendwie möglich."
> 
> Man könnte es auch krass übersetzen mit "Rot und/oder Grün lässt sich in der Regierung eh nicht mehr vermeiden, aber wir kümmern uns, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wird, liebe Zielgruppe!"


Damit kann ich sehr gut leben. Hauptsache, die CDU in Opposition schicken, bis sie sich all der Dinosaurier und Typen wie Amthor entschlanken. FDP mit den Grünen? Es wird krachen, aber immerhin machbar.


----------



## hoffgang (19. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Damit kann ich sehr gut leben. Hauptsache, die CDU in Opposition schicken, bis sie sich all der Dinosaurier und Typen wie Amthor entschlanken. FDP mit den Grünen? Es wird krachen, aber immerhin machbar.



Lindner steht extrem unter Druck, die Entscheidung 2017 Jamaika platzen zu lassen und somit auf Regierungsverantwortung zu verzichten hat intern nicht nur Freunde gefunden.
Jede Koalitionsmöglichkeit aktuell muss Hürden überwinden, man sollte der FDP aber durchaus zutrauen, dass Sie dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall dabei sein wollen. Das sieht die Union ähnlich, deswegen heißt es ja auch, wer FDP wählt bekäme einen Linksrutsch.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> und Typen wie Amthor entschlanken.


Typen wie den wirst du vermutlich nie los. Selbst wenn der sein Direktmandat nicht kriegt, kommt er über den Listenplatz 1 sowieso ins Parlament.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2021)

@hoffgang: Lindner als Parteiführer steht unter Druck, ja, aber Lindner ist niemand, der eine Niederlage oder auch nur die Existenz einer rest-Partei eingesteht. Und solange die Grünen nicht von sich aus Kuschen (wieso sollten sie?) wäre Jamaika eine Niederlage auf ganzer Linie, gerade auch wegen 2017 als er es abgelehnt hat, obwohl sich Grüne und FDP damals noch weitaus näher standen. Ich würde erwarten, dass er die Koalitionsverhandlungen platzen lässt und danach vom Vorsitz geschmissen wird, als dass er sich einigt, um die FDP voranzubringen, wobei aber derart an Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren würde, dass sein Sitz genauso wackeln würde. Bei der Frage wird ihm persönliche Gesichtswahrung weit vor Parteiinteressen gehen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Genau darauf wollte ich mit meinem Hinweis hinaus: Die Liberalen wollen gerne Königsmacher sein und liebäugeln längst mit anderen Optionen. Dazu passt auch, dass aus dem gelben Lager - ganz im Gegensatz zum schwarzen - keine oder doch nur seeehr verhaltene  Spitzen gegen die SPD und die Grünen gibt, während man gleichzeitig mit Progressivität wirbt und dieser eine wirtschaftsliberale Richtung zu geben versucht. So nach dem Motto "Egal mit wem, wir kümmern uns darum, dass unsere Klientel nicht zu kurz oder doch zumindest geschont wird, soweit irgendwie möglich."
> 
> Man könnte es auch krass übersetzen mit "Rot und/oder Grün lässt sich in der Regierung eh nicht mehr vermeiden, aber wir kümmern uns, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wird, liebe Zielgruppe!"



Blöd nur, dass Lindner vorher monatelang die Grünen zum Hauptfeind erklärt und auch das Wahlprogramm so geschrieben hat. Und die ganz wenigen Punkte, wo man sich eigentlich einig war, auch wenn beide in Wahlkampf und -program genau darum große Bögen gemacht haben (ggf. genau deswegen) sind eigentlich die Punkte, in denen man beide die SPD und Union ablehnen. Inhaltlich wären sowohl Schwarz/Grün/Gelb als auch Rot/Grün/Gelb ein einziges Pulverfass an dem außer der FDP niemand so wirklich großes Interesse haben dürfte. Trotz aller legendären Flexibilität würde ich aber nicht darauf wetten, dass Lindner sich aus Regierungsgeilheit diesmal so klein machen lässt, dass die FDP zum Trittstuhl für defacto Schwarz-Grün wird.

Die beste Möglichkeit für eine FDP-Regierungsbeteiligung ist in meinen Augen Rot/Schwarz/Gelb. Ironischerweise sollte die FDP dafür aber auf ein möglichst schlechtes Wahlergebnis hoffen. Denn die bisherige Koalition wird möglichst wenig Stress mit einem weiteren Juniorpartner haben wollen - und nachdem sich die SPD 8 Jahre, die Grünen 8 Monate bei der Union eingeschleimt haben, ist der Koalitionsvertrag für Rot/Schwarz/Grün praktisch schon geschrieben. Die beste Chance für die FDP, da rein zu kommen, ist "ein kleineres Stück vom Kuchen haben wollen als die Grünen", denn die bestehen eigentlich immer auf mehr, als ihnen vom Ergebnis her zusteht. Also steigen die Chancen der FDP mit jedem Prozent, dass sie hinter den Grünen abschneidet. (Aber nur, wenn sie den Abstand durch eigene Verluste erreicht. Werden die Grünen stärker, droht stattdessen natürlich R/G/R oder G/S)


----------



## hoffgang (19. September 2021)

@ruyven_macaran
Jede Partei versucht grade das Maximum für sich rauszuholen, aber die Zeiten in denen die FDP nur auf Schwarz-Gelb gesetzt hat sind vorbei. Klar mobilisiert die FDP grade alles aus sich raus mit einem Programm, dass sich von den Grünen abgrenzt. Je stärker die FDP abschneidet, desto mehr müssen sich andere Parteien verbiegen um die FDP als "Königsmacher" dabei zu haben. Deine Analyse bezüglich der GroKo teile ich nicht ganz, die SPD wird eine Groko nur mit Scholz als Kanzler akzeptieren und ob Grün da einspringt mit Laschet als Kanzler ist derzeit zweifelhaft, v.a. wenn die Ampel eine Alternative wäre.

Es kommt ja auch drauf an, wer mit welcher Koalition Kanzler werden kann. Stärkste Partei heißt ja nicht automatisch Kanzlerschaft, ergo müssen sich alle Parteien irgendwie an eine andere Partei annähern, von der Sie sich grade programmatisch massiv abgrenzen.

Lindner wird 2021 keine Koalitionsgespräche wie 2017 platzen lassen, mark my words. Bevor RRG kommt wird die FDP alles tun um daraus eine Ampel zu bauen.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Richtig kompetente Partei der inneren Sicherheit diese NRW CDU.


Und nicht nur dort richtig kompetent, sondern auch beim blockieren und bremsen:








						EU will Ethikgremium mit Biss - blockiert die CDU?
					

Die EU-Institutionen planen eine strengere Kontrolle für Seitenwechsler:innen. Die CDU versucht, das geplante Gremium zu schwächen.



					www.lobbycontrol.de


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Stärkste Partei heißt ja nicht automatisch Kanzlerschaft, ergo müssen sich alle Parteien irgendwie an eine andere Partei annähern, von der Sie sich grade programmatisch massiv abgrenzen.


Die stärkste Partei wird auf jeden Fall innerhalb einer Koalition auf die Kanzlerschaft bestehen.
Aber ich glaube im Gegensatz zu dir nicht das die SPD nochmal eine GroKo machen würde.
Auch nicht mit Scholz als Kanzler.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Lindner wird 2021 keine Koalitionsgespräche wie 2017 platzen lassen, mark my words. Bevor RRG kommt wird die FDP alles tun um daraus eine Ampel zu bauen.


Stimmt. Aber ich glaube sie würden lieber Jamaika machen als die Ampel. Da ist zumindest eine Partei mit dabei welche ihr vom Programm her näher steht.

Ich hoffe ja weiterhin auf RG oder RGG.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube im Gegensatz zu dir nicht das die SPD nochmal eine GroKo machen würde.
> Auch nicht mit Scholz als Kanzler


Da würde ich sogar dagegen wetten.
Wenn die CDU sich als Juniorpartner her gibt (und es zusammen reicht) wird Scholz sich definitiv von den Schwarzen zum Kanzler machen lassen. Nur ob die Union sich dafür her gibt ist die offene Frage.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da würde ich sogar dagegen wetten.
> Wenn die CDU sich als Juniorpartner her gibt (und es zusammen reicht) wird Scholz sich definitiv von den Schwarzen zum Kanzler machen lassen. Nur ob die Union sich dafür her gibt ist die offene Frage.


Die SPD wollte schon beim letzten mal keine GroKo machen und wurde quasi dazu gezwungen.
Ok, da waren sie schwächer und konnten keinen Kanzler stellen.
Aber ich glaube sie sind selber müde von schwarz-rot.
Außerdem würden sie ihr, aus meiner Sicht, tolles Wahlprogramm "verraten".
Weil sie mit der CDU nur wenig davon durchsetzen können.


----------



## hoffgang (19. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da würde ich sogar dagegen wetten.
> Wenn die CDU sich als Juniorpartner her gibt (und es zusammen reicht) wird Scholz sich definitiv von den Schwarzen zum Kanzler machen lassen. Nur ob die Union sich dafür her gibt ist die offene Frage.


Das ist eben der Punkt. CDU und SPD werden beide den Kanzler stellen wollen und sich erstmal nach Alternativen umsehen. Die CDU verbrennt hier grade mehr Brücken, zumal die meisten Parteien eher für eine CDU in der Opposition denn in der Regierung sind. Also entweder die CDU gewinnt die Wahl deutlich, oder es wird sehr sehr schwer eine Mehrheit zu finden, denn Rot / Grün und Gelb haben Alternativen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2021)

Scholz spielt schon lange genug zweite Geige, Baerbock hat die Kanzlerchancen selbst verspielt und weiß das auch. Und wenn Laschet mit mehr als 5% Rückstand auf die SPD aus der Wahl hervorgeht, wird auch eher seine Ambitionen zurückziehen zu müssen. Bezüglich K-Frage kritisch wäre nur ein Ergebnis, in dem die Union knapp vor der SPD, aber ohne Chancen auf eigene Mehrheiten abgeschnitten hätte. Der Rest ergibt sich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Lindner wird 2021 keine Koalitionsgespräche wie 2017 platzen lassen, mark my words. Bevor RRG kommt wird die FDP alles tun um daraus eine Ampel zu bauen.



Bezüglich letzterem: Zustimmung. Aber stellt sich die Frage RRG überhaupt? Und wird "alles" in dem Fall genug sein?

In Sachen "Kompatibilität zu Rot-Grün" steht inhaltlich die Union ganz vorne, dann folgt mit mäßigem Abstand (und quasi komplementären Feldern) die Linke und dann ist eine riesige Lücke zur FDP. Laut Programm mehr als die Hälfte des Abstandes zur AFD / zu dann-lieber-neu-wählen-Gebiet. Ich zweifel zwar nicht daran, dass Lindner sich so Krum machen würde, dass R/G ihn notgedrunken akzeptieren könnten. Aber wie will er das kleinere Übel gegenüber Linke oder Union werden? Auf Finanz-, Wirtschafts- UND Infrastrukturministerium verzichten und GAR keine Forderungen in den Koalitionsvertrag schreiben?
Die Linke wird als drittklassiger Partner mangels Wahlerfolg keine Bedingungen stellen können und wäre sowieso dermaßen froh über das Prädikat "regierungstauglich", dass ihr alles andere egal ist. Zumal die meisten ihrer Ziele nur verschärfte Positionen von SPD oder Grünen sind, die man ohne Datumsangabe als Fernziel übernehmen kann. Wenn es für RGR reichen sollte, müsste Lindner also einen Preis von 0 Mark unterbieten, um der günstigere Steigbügel zu sein.


----------



## chill_eule (19. September 2021)

Hmmm...

Was bedeutet "CDU" noch mal?

*C*lown *d*es *U*ntergangs?

Grad bei "_mein_ er*R T*ee el*L*" (<- insert "Assi-Slang" here) zu Gast der Mensch.... Hilfe!


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> *Also entweder die CDU gewinnt die Wahl deutlich*, oder es wird sehr sehr schwer eine Mehrheit zu finden, denn Rot / Grün und Gelb haben Alternativen.


Das würde dann ja gegen die aktuellen Umfragenergebnisse sprechen. Aber wäre natürlich möglich.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Grad bei "_mein_ er*R T*ee el*L*" (<- insert "Assi-Slang" here) zu Gast der Mensch.... Hilfe!


Bei dem Spruch "Mein RTL" sage ich mir immer: "Nein, das ist nicht mein RTL. Denn wenn es mein RTL wäre, dann wäre ich jetzt reich!"


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. September 2021)

Triell v3.0:
Laschet war der klare Verlierer.


----------



## hoffgang (20. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Sachen "Kompatibilität zu Rot-Grün" steht inhaltlich die Union ganz vorne, dann folgt mit mäßigem Abstand (und quasi komplementären Feldern) die Linke und dann ist eine riesige Lücke zur FDP.


Das ist korrekt, nur wird die Union hier die dicksten Forderungen stellen, wenn man das mit Rot / Gelb umgehen kann, dann ist das ein Gewinn für Rot-Grün.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Laut Programm mehr als die Hälfte des Abstandes zur AFD / zu dann-lieber-neu-wählen-Gebiet. Ich zweifel zwar nicht daran, dass Lindner sich so Krum machen würde, dass R/G ihn notgedrunken akzeptieren könnten. Aber wie will er das kleinere Übel gegenüber Linke oder Union werden? Auf Finanz-, Wirtschafts- UND Infrastrukturministerium verzichten und GAR keine Forderungen in den Koalitionsvertrag schreiben?


Die Ampel anstelle RRG wird eine deutlich breitere Zustimmung in Deutschland finden, die ganzen Don's die Angst vor RRG haben werden erleichtert aufatmen wenn sich die FDP zur Ampel bereit erklärt. Klar muss sich die FDP verbiegen, dass muss dieses Jahr so ziemlich jede Partei, außer es würde für Rot-Grün bzw. Schwarz-Gelb reichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Linke wird als drittklassiger Partner mangels Wahlerfolg keine Bedingungen stellen können und wäre sowieso dermaßen froh über das Prädikat "regierungstauglich", dass ihr alles andere egal ist.


Geht aber auch nur wenn sie von den Forderungen abrückt die sie als nicht regierungstauglich abstempeln.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal die meisten ihrer Ziele nur verschärfte Positionen von SPD oder Grünen sind, die man ohne Datumsangabe als Fernziel übernehmen kann. Wenn es für RGR reichen sollte, müsste Lindner also einen Preis von 0 Mark unterbieten, um der günstigere Steigbügel zu sein.


Kann man so sehen, man muss aber auch in die Kalkulation aufnehmen, dass man 4 Jahre zusammen regieren muss. Eine Linke bringt da durchaus eine gewisse Volatilität mit. Ich will keines der Szenarien außen vor lassen, ich denke aber, wenn Lindner sich geschickt anstellt, dann kann er sich als attraktivere Alternative zur Linken verkaufen, was dem zukünftigen Kanzler auch erspart, sich mit Vorwürfen auseinanderzusetzen, die SED Nachfolge in die Regierung gebracht zu haben.
Inhaltlich hast du vollkommen recht, aber welches Wahlprogramm überlebt denn die ersten Sondierungsgespräche.


----------



## seahawk (20. September 2021)

Wir brauchen aber einen progresssiven Aufbruch im Land und dafür brauchen wir RGR. Die Ampel mit der unsozialen FDP ist keine Lösung.


----------



## hoffgang (20. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen aber einen progresssiven Aufbruch im Land und dafür brauchen wir RGR. Die Ampel mit der unsozialen FDP ist keine Lösung.


Sagen wir so, der notwendige Aufbruch wird mit der FDP wohl nicht im vollen Umfang möglich sein.

Fun Fact: Vor ein paar Wochen haben sich alle Medien gefragt, wie denn eine Baerbock mit dem Putin oder anderen Autokraten zurecht käme, denn Sie habe ja garkeine Regierungserfahrung.
Derweil weint die CDU Lusche weil er mit Kindern konfrontiert wurde, oder gar mit einer 15 jährigen Aktivistin. EINER AKTIVISTIN! Die wurde vorher GESCHULT!!!

Da hab ich ja richtig Vertrauen, dass er mit nem KGBler fertig wird.

Hachja, die Kompetenz CDU mal wieder...


> Dabei war die Aktion (KinderInterview) nichts Neues: "Kinder fragen Rapper" heißt die Rubrik normalerweise, in der Romeo und Pauline schon Musiker:innen wie Sido, Shirin David oder Veysel mit sehr direkten Fragen etwa zu deren Drogenkonsum konfrontiert haben. Dass dahinter nicht sie selbst, sondern Heufer-Umlaufs Redaktion steht, ist schnell ersichtlich. *Doch Armin Laschet war von seinem Team offenbar nicht auf das Comedy-Format vorbereitet worden.*


----------



## seahawk (20. September 2021)

Die Dummheit von Luschets Wahlkampfteam muss man nicht diskutieren, das sieht ja schon fast nach Sabotage aus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2021)

Euer Wahlkampf ist irgendwie komisch, die Deutschen Medien berichten überwiegend von den Spitzenkandidaten aber nicht vom Inhalt der Wahlprogramme, es kommt einem so vor als ob hier "nur" eine Person gewählt werden soll, kurios.
Das die Schwarzen Stimmen verlieren kann ich verstehen, die malen "gefühlt" nur das Linke-Schreckgespenst an die Wand, anstatt die Werte und Wahlpunkte konstruktiv gegen die Parteien als Gegenargument anzurühren, deren Wahlkampfleiter kann doch nicht gut sein, aber gut, was anderes ist vielleicht auch schwer zu vermitteln wenn man Jahrzehnte an der Macht war und jetzt auf einmal was neues und besseres verspricht


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Ya7pEDndgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieder ein interessantes Video von Renzo. Wo die CDU in der Bilanz wieder am schlechtesten bei weg kommt.
@Don-71 : Solltest du dir auch mal angucken.


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Dummheit von Luschets Wahlkampfteam muss man nicht diskutieren, das sieht ja schon fast nach Sabotage aus.


Ob in der Union nach der Bundestagswahl die Verwendung des Namens Laschet mit Parteiausschluß geahndet wird?


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Don-71 : Solltest du dir auch mal angucken.


Aber der hat blaue Haare, also hat er keine Ahnung.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieder ein interessantes Video von Renzo. Wo die CDU in der Bilanz wieder am schlechtesten bei weg kommt.


Eins verstehe ich nicht.
Rezo hat doch schon ein Account. wieso macht er mit Renzo jetzt einen zweiten?


----------



## Mottekus (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte mir tatsächlich ne ü50 Edition gewünscht. Ist schon schwer genug, die Älteren in der Familie dazu zu bringen, dass sie sich jemanden anhören der blaue Haare hat. (wird echt als Argument dagegen vorgebracht)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2021)

Liegt wohl daran das ü50 nur sehr selten blaue Haare haben 
Die Haare sind was für die Jugend die auffallen wollen, man sieht das bei älteren als zu oberflächlich an, wo man daraus schließt das man demjenigen nicht allzu ernst nehmen sollte, weil die Jugend zu wenig Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Mottekus (20. September 2021)

Kann ich persönlich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kratze aber auch erst an der 40.

Es geht um Inhalt und nicht um Äußerlichkeiten. Sollte es zumindest.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eins verstehe ich nicht.
> Rezo hat doch schon ein Account. wieso macht er mit Renzo jetzt einen zweiten?


Ich dachte schon ich habe einen an der Waffel. Weil der sich ja eigentlich Rezo und nicht Renzo nennt. 

Und zu den Haaren: das ist mir sowas von egal. Die Inhalte zählen.

Außerdem ist das wohl sein Markenzeichen. Wie der rote "Iro" von Sascha Lobo.


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eins verstehe ich nicht.
> Rezo hat doch schon ein Account. wieso macht er mit Renzo jetzt einen zweiten?


Das liegt am Youtube Algorithmus. Im Idealfall sollte jeder Youtuber für jede Content Kategorie einen eigenen Kanal aufmachen, ansonsten kommt der völlig durcheinander. Außerdem darf man auch nicht zu viele Videos pro Kanal hochladen. Das ist alles super verwirrend.


----------



## seahawk (20. September 2021)

Wobei der Inhalt schon tendenziös ist, wenn man bei der CDU die gesamte Partei im Titel einschließt und bei der SPD nur den Kanzlerkandidaten. 

Oder man kann auch erwähnen, dass die Großspenden auch bei FDP und Grünen zunehmen, wenn sie in der Wahl so aussehen als ob sie an einer Regierung beteiligt sein könnten. Wir könnten auch über die AfD sprechen, die sich zu 40% aus Spenden finanziert. 









						Großspenden im Wahljahr: Vor allem die Grünen haben neue Gönner
					

Im Vergleich zum Bundestagswahljahr 2017 gibt es diesmal mehr Großspenden an Parteien. Doch nicht alle können sich freuen, wie aus den Berechnungen von LobbyControl hervorgeht.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2021)

Parteien halt, die ein Werkzeug in den Händen der Interessenverbände des Kapitals sind.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

@seahawk : Es geht auch um die Transparenz dabei.


----------



## seahawk (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @seahawk : Es geht auch um die Transparenz dabei.



Ja, aber imho kann man das Thema Parteispenden nicht machen ohne explizit und lange auf die AfD einzugehen. Wenn man diesen braunen Sumpf nicht anspricht, verfehlt man das Thema.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei der Inhalt schon tendenziös ist, wenn man bei der CDU die gesamte Partei im Titel einschließt und bei der SPD nur den Kanzlerkandidaten.


Die CDU hat halt eine Menge Dreck am Stecken. 
Lustig ist ja, dass ausgerechnet Schäuble der Oberaufpasser ist, wenns um Korruption im Bundestag geht.
Und dass Amthor auf Platz 1 der Landesliste der CDU steht, sagt auch eine Menge über die Partei aus. Amthor wird auf jeden Fall in den Bundestag kommen, egal ob er sein Direktmandat gewinnt oder nicht.
Und Maaßen spreche ich nicht mal an.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2021)

Und wer nicht funktionierende Gesetze gegen Korruption erlässt hilft der AfD aktiv. 

Geld>Kampf gegen Extremismus 









						AfD-Spendenaffäre: Strafverfahren gegen Weidel eingestellt
					

In der Affäre um mutmaßlich illegale Spenden an ein Wahlkampfkonto von AfD-Fraktionschefin Weidel sind alle Verfahren eingestellt worden. Recherchen von WDR, NDR und SZ zeigen, was mit dem zurückgezahlten Geld geschah. Von K. Riedel und S. Pittelkow.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (20. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass Lindner vorher monatelang die Grünen zum Hauptfeind erklärt und auch das Wahlprogramm so geschrieben hat.


Das die SPD dermaßen aufholt und die CDU dermaßen abkackt, hat das erste Konzept der FDP gründlich verhagelt. Aber von solchen Kleinigkeiten lassen sich hauptamtliche Opportunisten nicht aufhalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Euer Wahlkampf ist irgendwie komisch, die Deutschen Medien berichten überwiegend von den Spitzenkandidaten aber nicht vom Inhalt der Wahlprogramme, es kommt einem so vor als ob hier "nur" eine Person gewählt werden soll, kurios.



Leider sind es nicht nur die Medien. Auch die großen Parteien kümmern sich in Deutschland seit langem kaum noch um Inhalte und vor Wahlen ausschließlich um Personen und die Wähler machen mit. (Dieser Thread hier kann getrost als Beweis gelten.)
Sich tatsächlich mal mit Problemen und Lösungsansätzen zu beschäftigen würde halt Hirnaktivität voraussetzen.




Mottekus schrieb:


> die Älteren in der Familie dazu zu bringen, dass sie sich jemanden anhören der blaue Haare hat. (wird echt als Argument dagegen vorgebracht)



"immerhin hat er überhaupt noch Haare!"


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider sind es nicht nur die Medien. Auch die großen Parteien kümmern sich in Deutschland seit langem kaum noch um Inhalte und vor Wahlen ausschließlich um Personen und die Wähler machen mit. (Dieser Thread hier kann getrost als Beweis gelten.)
> Sich tatsächlich mal mit Problemen und Lösungsansätzen zu beschäftigen würde halt Hirnaktivität voraussetzen.


Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Wir haben uns hier auch schon oft genug im Thread mit Inhalten aus Wahlprogrammen beschäftigt.


----------



## hoffgang (20. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider sind es nicht nur die Medien. Auch die großen Parteien kümmern sich in Deutschland seit langem kaum noch um Inhalte und vor Wahlen ausschließlich um Personen und die Wähler machen mit. (Dieser Thread hier kann getrost als Beweis gelten.)
> Sich tatsächlich mal mit Problemen und Lösungsansätzen zu beschäftigen würde halt Hirnaktivität voraussetzen.



Dem muss ich drastisch widersprechen, hier wurden nicht nur Laschet Memes geteilt, hier wurde tatsächlich über Wahlprogramme gestritten und zwar über Inhalte und nicht nur Oberflächlichkeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2021)

Um subjektiven Verfälschungen vorzubeugen, habe ich jetzt mal systematisch die ersten drei Posts jeder zweiten Thradseite angeguckt. Also 40 Seiten. Um Inhalte von Wahlprogrammen ging es darin genau vier Mal. Um Personalien dagegen in >50% der Fälle. Zweitbeliebtestes Thema waren Koalitionsmöglichkeiten, danach folgt ein Sammelsurium an Sachverhalten aus der Realpolitik, die aber abseits tatsächlich vorhandener Wahlprogramme erörtert wurden (also eigentlich Offtopic waren). Ich will das nicht kritisieren, denn der Thread heißt "Wahlkampf", nicht "Inhalte von Parteiprogrammen". Aber das es einen Thread zu letzteren bis vor kurzem gar nicht gab (und jetzt auch nur zu Kleinparteien, bei denen es keine Personalien, Koalitionen oder Parteivergangenheiten gibt, über die man reden könnte), während ein Thread in dem man sich über Laschet vs. Baerbock vs. Scholz die Köpfe heiß redet binnen weniger Wochen auf 81 Seiten wächst, bestätigt bereits die Aussagen über den traurigen Zustand der Demokratie in Deutschland.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um subjektiven Verfälschungen vorzubeugen, habe ich jetzt mal systematisch *die ersten drei Posts jeder zweiten Thradseite* angeguckt. Also 40 Seiten.


Tja, dann hättest du dir noch mehr durchlesen müssen.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das es einen Thread zu letzteren bis vor kurzem gar nicht gab (und jetzt auch nur zu Kleinparteien, bei denen es keine Personalien, Koalitionen oder Parteivergangenheiten gibt, über die man reden könnte), während ein Thread in dem man sich über Laschet vs. Baerbock vs. Scholz die Köpfe heiß redet binnen weniger Wochen auf 81 Seiten wächst, bestätigt bereits die Aussagen über den traurigen Zustand der Demokratie in Deutschland.


Es ist ja klar das es im Wahlkampf auch um Personen und Strategien der Parteien geht.
Ich finde den Thread gut und interessant.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

Umfragen zeigen ja, dass die CDU/CSU mit Söder theoretisch bei ~35% läge und mit Laschet liegt sie bei >20%.  Das zeigt schon wie wichtig der Faktor "Person" ist.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das es einen Thread zu letzteren bis vor kurzem gar nicht gab (und jetzt auch nur zu Kleinparteien, bei denen es keine Personalien, Koalitionen oder Parteivergangenheiten gibt, über die man reden könnte), während ein Thread in dem man sich über Laschet vs. Baerbock vs. Scholz die Köpfe heiß redet binnen weniger Wochen auf 81 Seiten wächst, bestätigt bereits die Aussagen über den traurigen Zustand der Demokratie in Deutschland.



Wenn du salty bist weil dein Thread keine Traktion bekommt ist dass das eine, hier mit riesigen Posts mitdiskutieren und dann sich mokieren, dass dies den traurigen Zustand der Demokratie darstelle, dass ist allerdings nicht in Ordnung.

Du selbst hast hier Beiträge zum Thema Steuern & Energie verfasst und das sind nur jene die ich ad hoc gefunden hab (30 sec im Thread rumklicken). Der Thread heißt Wahlkampf, dazu gehört Programm und Personal.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2021)

Unbedarft des obigen Disputs noch mal eine inhaltliche Frage:
Habe ich das bei der letzten Triage richtig verstanden,
dass sowohl SPD als auch GRÜNE Steuerklasse III (die "übliche" bei Familien) mehr oder weniger abschaffen wollen und zur Finanzierung derer Vorhaben alle mit Steuerklasse I beglücken wollen?
Ich finde nichts konkretes in beider Wahlprogramme und war ob der Aussagen leicht irritiert.
Ich benötige KEINE Diskussion, ob das nun sinnig oder unsinnig ist, da wird jeder, je nach eigener familiärer Situation einen anderen Zugang haben.
Ich möchte es lediglich richtig verstanden haben.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

Nein, sie wollen das Ehegattensplitting abschaffen und ein Familiensplitting einführen, das nur Vorteile für Familien hat, aber das Kapitalistenehepaar ohne Kinder (bei dem er fett verdient und sie das Geld nur ausgibt) bestraft.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft des obigen Disputs noch mal eine inhaltliche Frage:
> Habe ich das bei der letzten Triage richtig verstanden,
> dass sowohl SPD als auch GRÜNE Steuerklasse III (die "übliche" bei Familien) mehr oder weniger abschaffen wollen und zur Finanzierung derer Vorhaben alle mit Steuerklasse I beglücken wollen?
> Ich finde nichts konkretes in beider Wahlprogramme und war ob der Aussagen leicht irritiert.
> ...


Das was du ansprichst Compi ist ja nichts anderes als das Ehegattensplitting und ja das wollen sowohl SPD als auch Grüne abschaffen und somit wäre dann jeder in der Steuerklasse 1  und kann halt nur noch Kinder geltend machen.

Nochmal zum genauer nachlesen.








						"Ehegattensplitting" in der Kritik: Drohen höhere Steuern für Paare?
					

Ein Fachbegriff fällt im Bundestagswahlkampf 2021 immer wieder: Ehegattensplitting. Jetzt spricht sich einer der bekanntesten deutschen Ökonomen dagegen aus. Was sich hinter dem Begriff verbirgt.




					www.augsburger-allgemeine.de


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

Was ein sehr notwendige Änderung ist um moderne Lebensentwürfe gleichberechtigt zu behandeln. Das Ehegattensplitting muss weg, ohne Bestandsschutz für Altehen!


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was ein sehr notwendige Änderung ist um moderne Lebensentwürfe gleichberechtigt zu behandeln. Das Ehegattensplitting muss weg, ohne Bestandsschutz für Altehen!


Das ist deine Meinung, viele haben eine andere, denn es gibt mit der Ehe für Alle, die gleichen Regeln.
Ach ja ich bin übrigens nicht verheiratet, sehe aber immer noch die Ehe, in welcher Form auch immer, als die Keimzelle unserer Gesellschaft!


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

Die Ehe ist viel zu binär und bietet keine Option für Partnerschaften aus mehr als 2 Personen und ist daher ungerecht.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2021)

@Don-71 :
Danke für die Präzisierung und Info, genau das meinte ich.


seahawk schrieb:


> Was ein sehr notwendige Änderung ist um moderne Lebensentwürfe gleichberechtigt zu behandeln. Das Ehegattensplitting muss weg, ohne Bestandsschutz für Altehen!


Unbedarft, dass ich gar nicht darüber diskutieren wollte
Es geht mir NICHT um die Diskussion um Lebensmodelle.
In der hat hat da jeder einen eigenen Zugang, der für den jeweiligen legitim ist.

Die Problematik ist, dass viele, die in einer konventionellen Ehe (so auch wir/ich) mit unterschiedlichen Gehältern von der Klasse III schlichtweg profitieren, mit dem steuerlichen Vorteil eben primär Eigentum finanzieren.
Es liegt auf der Hand, dass man eigene Pfründe nicht aufgeben will, unbedarft davon, was für die Allgemeinheit gut wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist, dass viele, die in einer konventionellen Ehe (so auch wir/ich) mit unterschiedlichen Gehältern von der Klasse III schlichtweg profitieren, mit dem steuerlichen Vorteil eben primär Eigentum finanzieren.
> Es liegt auf der Hand, dass man eigene Pfründe nicht aufgeben will, unbedarft davon, was für die Allgemeinheit gut wäre.


Ich glaube nicht das man sich dafür rechtfertigen muss, sondern der normal "Begabte", der mit seinem Partner oder seiner Partnerin über einigermaßen Verstand verfügt und etwas aufbauen möchte, strebt in aller Regel genau so etwas an, wobei ich auch genug Ehepaare kenne, wo Sie Klasse 3 vertritt, oder beide Klasse 4 haben und sich die Kinder teilen.
Der eigentliche Skandal ist eher, dass man dafür von solchen Leuten wie seahawk skandalisiert wird oder sich für solch einen Lebensentwurf, bei den neuen Hipstern, "rechtfertigen muss".
Vor allen dingen nachdem die Gesellschaft aus der wir stammen, seit weit mehr als tausend Jahre auf solch einem Entwurf aufbaut und die eigentliche Errungenschaft heutzutage ist, dass sich jeder, der sich einigermaßen ins Zeug legt und normal begabt und "fleißig"ist, das auch erreichen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

Wobei sowohl SPD als auch Grüne das seeehr Vorsichtig angehen. Nämlich mit "Bestandsschutz" und als mittelfristiges Ziel formuliert.
Aber ja, ich bin absolut dafür dass eine Ehe/Lebensgemeinschaft ansich nicht besonders gefördert wird. Durch das Zusammenleben wird doch eh vieles günstiger, warum da noch zusätzlich subventionieren?
Unterstützung für Gemeinschaften mit Kindern darf und soll es natürlich weiter geben. Das sehen nach meinem Stand auch ausnahmslos alle Parteien so. Imo sollte man zu den Kindern auch Pflegebedürftige mit einbeziehen. Aber für ein DINC Paar ohne Verpflichtungen? Warum?


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

Für eine moderen Gesellschaft muss das Ehegattensplitting weg, da es konservative Lebensmodelle fördert. Abgesehen davon ist es maximal ungerecht. Wenn 2 Menschen jeweils 50.000 verdienen müssen sie doppelt so viel arbeiten, wie 2 Menschen von denen einer 100.000 verdient und der andere 0. Deswegen radikal abschaffen und bitte ohne Bestandsschutz.


----------



## Mottekus (21. September 2021)

Da schließe ich mich sogar als betroffener an. Es erschließt sich mir nicht, warum für kinderlose Ehen Begünstigungen geschaffen werden. 
Unterstützung für Kinder sollte jedoch weiter gewährt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

@Olstyle

Dann sollte die Frage erlaubt sein, warum diese Parteien und du nicht Artikel 6 Abs.1 GG  erstmal ändern wollt, damit auch jeder weiß was gemeint ist, oder ist man dazu zu feige?
(1) *Ehe *und Familie stehen unter dem besonderen Schutze der staatlichen Ordnung.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja ich bin übrigens nicht verheiratet





seahawk schrieb:


> Die Ehe ist viel zu binär


Du bist in nem IT Forum wir denken Binär! 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Skandal ist eher, dass man dafür von solchen Leuten wie @seahawk skandalisiert wird


Traurig, dass du einen Forentroll der ab und zu sinnvolle Kommentare abgibt immer noch als Argument nimmst.

Und autsch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0S9rm8szZuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also er hat auch Videos über Scholz, ABB und Lindner damit alle ihr Fett wegbekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Traurig, dass du einen Forentroll der ab und zu sinnvolle Kommentare abgibt immer noch als Argument nimmst.


Wieso?
Du bist erstens nicht besser, und in diesem Fall doch genau seiner Meinung!


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist erstens nicht besser, und in diesem Fall doch genau seiner Meinung!


Wann hab ich davon gesprochen, dass man Beziehungen von mehr als 2 Menschen berücksichtigen soll?

Jetzt mal auf den Tisch wo bin ich dieser Meinung?


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wann hab ich davon gesprochen, dass man Beziehungen von mehr als 2 Menschen berücksichtigen soll?
> 
> Jetzt mal auf den Tisch wo bin ich dieser Meinung?


Der typische Sparanus, Hauptsache Nebelbomben werfen!
Hier geht es um die Abschaffung des Ehegattensplittings und das du dafür bist, hast du hier schon mehrmals erwähnt.
Dann sollten sich auch alle, die dafür sind, so ehrlich machen und das GG ändern, und nur noch Familien unter den besonderen Schutz des Staates stellen, denn daraus ergibt sich die Förderung!


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Traurig, dass du einen Forentroll der ab und zu sinnvolle Kommentare abgibt immer noch als Argument nimmst.


Ich finde es eher amüsant die Argumente der Konservativen zu sehen, denn es gibt sehr gute und vom Verfassungsgericht festgezurte Argumente für das Splitting, nur leider kommt da nichts und es wird nur das konservative Weltbild vertreten.

Fakt ist, dass das Verfassungsgericht es niemals fressen wird, wenn der Facharbeiter (sagen wir 35.000 netto) und die Friseuse (sagen wir 15.000 netto) mehr Steuern bezahlen als 2 Beamt*innen des mittleren Dienstes (sagen wir 25.000 netto), jeweils in einer eingetragenen Partnerschaft.

Man könnte auch darauf hinweisen, dass die Regelung wieder nur den Mittelstand betrifft. Sobald das kumulierte steuerpflichtige Haushaltseinkommen 116.000 übersteigt, bringt das Splitting sowieso keinen Vorteil und damit eine Änderung auch keinen Nachteil.

Und solange das Sozialrecht eine Ehe als Gütergemeinschaft sieht und Leistungen verweigert, wenn auch nur ein Partner wirtschaftlich leistungsfähig ist, wird das Splitting bleiben. Denn spätestens da wird das Verfassungsgericht nicht mitmachen, wenn die Lebenspartnerschaft auf der Steuerseite als getrennt angesetzt wird und auf der Leistungseite als gemeinsam.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn 2 Menschen jeweils 50.000 verdienen müssen sie doppelt so viel arbeiten, wie 2 Menschen von denen einer 100.000 verdient und der andere 0.


Nun, das ist sachlicher Unsinn.
Der größte Unterschied mit dem größten Effekt liegt beim Steuerfreibetrag Kl.1 ca. 9.700 € und Kl. 3 bei 19.500 €.
Prozentual wird ein Einkommen mit 50.000 € bei Klasse III genau so versteuert wie bei Klasse I.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher amüsant die Argumente der Konservativen zu sehen, denn es gibt sehr gute und vom Verfassungsgericht festgezurte Argumente für das Splitting, nur leider kommt da nichts und es wird nur das konservative Weltbild vertreten.


Bei dir brennt echt die Hütte!
Vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit Fakten und Zahlen zu der Sache beschäftigen, denn 70% der Leute streben eine Ehe an und weit über 90% eine PArtnerschaft aus 2 Leuten, aber schön das die absolute Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung halt idiotische konservative Lebensmodelle anstreben und so Hipster wie du, es besser wissen und auch noch der Mehrzahl das Gegenteil vorschreiben will.


compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, das ist sachlicher Unsinn.
> Der größte Unterschied mit dem größten Effekt liegt beim Steuerfreibetrag Kl.1 ca. 9.700 € und Kl. 3 bei 19.500 €.
> Prozentual wird ein Einkommen mit 50.000 € bei Klasse III genau so versteuert wie bei Klasse I.


Das ist zu hoch für ihn.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2021)

Man bedenke:
Unsere Kinder werden auch für die Rente der kinderlosen Hippster sorgen.
Das Weltmodell von seahawk würde dann gerecht funktionieren, wenn "unsere" Kinder nur noch jenen die Rente zahlen, die auch Kinder haben.
Könnte sein, dass es da Verlierer gibt....

Zweifellos ist dass Steuermodell in Teilen ungerecht, z. B. gegenüber Alleinerziehenden, die in Klasse I müssen, obwohl sie eine Mehrlast tragen. Eine gerechtere Anpassung z. B. in diesem Bereich würde ich mit meiner Steuerlast gerne mittragen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der typische Sparanus, Hauptsache Nebelbomben werfen!
> Hier geht es um die Abschaffung des Ehegattensplittings und das du dafür bist, hast du hier schon mehrmals erwähnt.


Aber du gehst explizit auf seahawk ein und damit auch auf seine trollige Begründung.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aber der hat blaue Haare, also hat er keine Ahnung.


Aluhut-Theorie incoming! 
Rezo hat blaue Haare, und @blautemple hat Blau im Namen. Das bedeutete Rezo = @blautemple 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Mottekus schrieb:


> Hätte mir tatsächlich ne ü50 Edition gewünscht. Ist schon schwer genug, die Älteren in der Familie dazu zu bringen, dass sie sich jemanden anhören der blaue Haare hat. (wird echt als Argument dagegen vorgebracht)


Die Ü50-Version davon wäre eine PDF mit 100 Seiten in Schwarz-Weiß. 



Mottekus schrieb:


> Es geht um Inhalt und nicht um Äußerlichkeiten. Sollte es zumindest.


Danke!  Sehe ich genau so. Gerade bei den Stammwählern einer Partei lässt sich vorallem eines beobachten. Es ist einfacher eine Meinung zu haben, als sich mit den Themen auseinander zu setzen.

Scheinbar tun sich viele Leute schwer damit, die von Rezo zusammengetragenen Fakten als "Real" wahrzunehmen.
Er erfindet diese Dinge ja nicht, sondern trägt die Daten nur zusammen und bereitet diese auf. Ich finde es gut, das diese Fakten nochmals komprimiert in den Mittelpunkt gerrückt werden.

Und dennoch kommen solche Aussagen:

Laschet: _"Ich hab die Thesen gelesen, die er alle hat. Die sind wie immer falsch." _
Scheuer: _"Ich nehm den nicht mehr ernst. Der Rezo kennt mich gar nicht. Dann soll er es einfach bleiben lassen." _

Keine der politischen Parteien hat kapiert, was ein Dialog mit Rezo ihnen bringen könnte. Aber scheinbar stellt sich wenigstens ein CDUler dem Thema direkt: *Klick*

Stattdessen lässt man sich zu oben genannten peinlichen Aussagen herab, oder macht sich über sein Äußeres lustig. Liest man hier im Forum ja auch immer wieder. Dabei hat der Kerl einiges auf dem Kasten, wenn das was in Wikipedia steht wirklich stimmt:


> Rezo studierte Informatik an der Technischen Universität Dortmund und gab an, als Nebenfach Musik belegt zu haben. Ab 2015 wurde er durch das von mittelständischen Unternehmen gestiftete Dortmunder Modell Mittelstands-Stipendium gefördert. Er erlangte 2013 den Bachelor-Grad und 2017 den _Master of Science_ mit Abschlussarbeiten im Bereich der Graphentheorie.



Da wirft man der Jugend Politikverdrossenheit vor und/oder macht sich über sie lustig aber auf der anderen Seite bekommt man es nicht mal hin, auf klare Fakten eine saubere Reaktion zu liefern. Natürlich sind nicht alle Politiker so, das ist mir völlig klar. Aber die welche so ticken, haben wie es scheint ein dermaßenen Problem mit ihren moralischen Kompass, sodass es mich jedes mal wieder auf neue wundert,  wie sie ohne Plan den Weg aufs Klo finden.

Die Jugend zu ignorieren, aus welchen fadenscheinigen Gründen auch immer ist der größte Fehler der Politik. Die Jugend von heute sind die Wähler von Morgen. Und die sollte man sich nicht zum Feind machen, sondern auf ihre Sorgen und Ängste proaktiv zugehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dem muss ich drastisch widersprechen, hier wurden nicht nur Laschet Memes geteilt, hier wurde tatsächlich über Wahlprogramme gestritten und zwar über Inhalte und nicht nur Oberflächlichkeiten.


Sehe ich genau so. Zu einer politischen Diskussion gehört mehr als stumpf den Wahlkampf zu behandeln. Die Geschichte spielt hier genau so mit rein, wie das Wahlprogramm, Einzelpersonen, persönliche Meinungen, Videos zum Thema und ja, hin und wieder auch Memes. Es ist nicht die Schuld der Diskussionsteilnehmer das man den Wahlkampf stellenweise nur noch mit Galgenhumor erträgt. Dafür sorgen die Parteien schon selbst. Ich für meinen Teil fand zum Beispiel die Diskussionen/Meinungen von @seahawk @Don-71 , @hoffgang, @RyzA, @Poulton, @Sparanus und die der vielen anderen interessant zu lesen. Zumindest für mich und meine Sicht der Dinge auf unsere Politik. Es ist einfach richtig und wichtig das auch solche Dinge diskutiert werden. Hier geht es nicht darum, die anderen von der eigenen Meinung zu überzeugen, sondern um den Lerneffekt. Den eigenen Horizont zu erweitern ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger, als mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt zu marschieren.

Dafür ist ein Forum in meinen Augen auch da. Wenn alle einer Meinung wären, dann wäre es ziemlich langweilig hier. Ich sehe daher nichts verwerfliches daran über poltische Themen zu diskutieren die über den Tellerrand des Wahlkampfs hinaus gehen. Fakt ist, die Politik eines Landes ist geprägt von drei Dingen: Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft. Das zu ignorieren wäre ein fundamentaler Fehler in meinen Augen.

Und eines lässt sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen:
Die Leute die hier mitdiskutieren wollen das Beste für Deutschland. Das einzige worüber sie sich nicht einig sind, ist der Weg um das Ziel zu erreichen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber du gehst explizit auf seahawk ein und damit auch auf seine trollige Begründung.


Nein ich gehe nur unter anderem darauf ein!
Für mich ist es schlicht und einfach ziemlich schizophren, das Jemand wie du, der mind. 20-30 mal hier gepostet hat, wie sehr sich die Union angeblich gegen die Ehe für Alle gestreubt hat und welch große Errungenschaft, die Ehe für Alle doch ist, aber im gleichen Atemzug, will man sämtliche Privilegien der Ehe streichen, weil etwa 20-25% der Ehen kinderlos sind/bleiben (teilweise aus medizinischen Gründen), weil man dass irgenwie ungerecht findet, und bei einigen die Ehe an sich, als überholtes konservatives Modell gilt.
Man ist aber zu feige neben A (Abschaffung des Ehegattensplittings/Privilegien), dann auch B zu sagen und eine Änderung des Grundgesetzes anzustreben, denn aus Art. 6 Abs. 1 folgt nunmal die Förderung von Ehe und Familie.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es schlicht und einfach ziemlich schizophren, das Jemand wie du, mind. 20-30 mal hier gepostet hat, wie sehr sich die Union angeblich gegen die Ehe für Alle gestreubt hat und welch große Erreungenschaft, die Ehe für Alle doch ist, aber im gleichen Atemzug, will man sämtliche Privilegien der Ehe streichen, weil etwa 20-25% der Ehen kinderlos sind/bleiben (teilweise aus medizinischen Gründen), weil man dass irgenwie ungerecht findet. und bei einigen die Ehe an sich, als überholtes konservatives Modell gilt.


Ehe ist ein konservatives Modell, niemand muss mehr heiraten um Kinder zu bekommen (gut, biologisch musste man das noch nie, gesellschaftlich sah das etwas anders aus). Die Förderung von DINKs (Dual Income, no Kids) muss wirklich nicht sein, auch wenn diese verheiratet sind. Wenn man stattdessen Familien (Also min. ein Erwachsener + 1 Kind) fördert oder entlastet, dann wäre das gesellschaftlich meilenweit mehr wert und dazu gehört mehr als Ehegattensplitting.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Man ist aber zu feige neben A (Abschaffung des Ehegattensplittings), dann auch B zu sagen und eine Änderung des Grundgesetzes anzustreben, denn aus Art. 6 Abs. 1 folgt nunmal die Förderung von Ehe und Familie.


Nein, warum denn?
Man fördert die Ehe, weil aus der Ehe Kinder hervorgehen sollen, aus Ehe wird Familie.
Bitte beachten in welchem gesellschaftlichen Kontext Art.6 Abs.1 geschrieben wurde, damals 1949. Damals war das Modell, Mann arbeitet, Frau kriegt Kinder, das alles im Bund der Ehe die verbreitete Form des Lebens, also hat der Staat natürlich die Ehe gefördert. Wir haben aber nicht mehr 1949, darum muss man verstehen, dass die damals gültige logische Folge Ehe --> Kinder so heute nicht mehr anwendbar ist und deshalb heute eine stärkere Unterstützung für Familie und eine weniger starke Förderung nur für Ehe notwendig wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> welch große Errungenschaft, die Ehe für Alle doch ist, aber im gleichen Atemzug, will man sämtliche Privilegien der Ehe streichen


Die Ehe für alle war fast nur noch was symbolisches seitdem man die eingetragenen Lebenspartnerschaft geschaffen hat.
Aber sie war wichtig, da wir auch offen zeigen wollen, dass diese Menschen gleich sind. Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet.

Außerdem ist die Ehe mehr als finanzielles, frag mal die Menschen die nicht verheiratet waren und in der Pandemie ihren sterbenden Partner im Krankenhaus sehen wollten.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unsere Kinder werden auch für die Rente der kinderlosen Hippster sorgen.


Der kinderlose Hipster zahlt ja ins Rentensystem ein, ergo kriegt er auch was raus.
was man definitiv fördern muss, sind Kinder, egal ob in einer Mann/Frau oder Frau/Frau oder Mann/Mann Lebensgemeinschaft.
Dazu muss man natürlich erst mal die Möglichkeit schaffen, dass alle Lebensgemeinschaften auch adoptieren können, bzw. dass Kinder, die in diese Gemeinschaft geboren werden, beide Teile der Gemeinschaft als Elternteil bekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ehe ist ein konservatives Modell, niemand muss mehr heiraten um Kinder zu bekommen (gut, biologisch musste man das noch nie, gesellschaftlich sah das etwas anders aus). Die Förderung von DINKs (Dual Income, no Kids) muss wirklich nicht sein, auch wenn diese verheiratet sind. Wenn man stattdessen Familien (Also min. ein Erwachsener + 1 Kind) fördert oder entlastet, dann wäre das gesellschaftlich meilenweit mehr wert und dazu gehört mehr als Ehegattensplitting.


????????????????????????????????????????  

1. Hat man 15 Jahre dafür gekämpft das neben/aus der eingetragenen Partnerschaft, die Ehe für alle wird, *fast ausschließlich aus dem Grund, das homosexuelle Paare*, *Kinder adoptieren können.* Damit ist das Argument jedenfalls teilweise, ad absurdum geführt.
2. Werden Erwachsene + 1 Kind gefördert, oder ist es jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr möglich seine Kinder auf der Lohnsteuerkarte eintragen zu lassen?! Was ist das für eine Begründung?

Das augenblickliche Steuersystem fördert eben *beides, *Ehe und Kinder, daraus ergebend Familie. Die Förderung der Ehe ohne Kinder, ist ein Produkt, das absolut in der Minderzahl ist und genügend oft ungewollt (medizinische Indikation) passiert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, warum denn?
> Man fördert die Ehe, weil aus der Ehe Kinder hervorgehen sollen, aus Ehe wird Familie.
> Bitte beachten in welchem gesellschaftlichen Kontext Art.6 Abs.1 geschrieben wurde, damals 1949. Damals war das Modell, Mann arbeitet, Frau kriegt Kinder, das alles im Bund der Ehe die verbreitete Form des Lebens, also hat der Staat natürlich die Ehe gefördert. Wir haben aber nicht mehr 1949, darum muss man verstehen, dass die damals gültige logische Folge Ehe --> Kinder so heute nicht mehr anwendbar ist und deshalb heute eine stärkere Unterstützung für Familie und eine weniger starke Förderung nur für Ehe notwendig wäre.


Wie gesagt 70% der Leute streben eine Ehe als Partnerschaft an, um daraus in der absolut überwiegenden Mehrzahl eine Familie zu gründen.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ehe ist ein konservatives Modell, niemand muss mehr heiraten um Kinder zu bekommen (gut, biologisch musste man das noch nie, gesellschaftlich sah das etwas anders aus). Die Förderung von DINKs (Dual Income, no Kids) muss wirklich nicht sein, auch wenn diese verheiratet sind. Wenn man stattdessen Familien (Also min. ein Erwachsener + 1 Kind) fördert oder entlastet, dann wäre das gesellschaftlich meilenweit mehr wert und dazu gehört mehr als Ehegattensplitting.


Das Prolbem ist aber das in der Sozialgesetzgebung die Ehe eine Gütergemeinschaft ist. Wird einer arbeitslos oder  pflegebedürftig muss der andere Partner für ihn aufkommen und wenn sie sich scheiden lassen werden die Rentenansprüche und auch der Zuwachs des gemeinsamen Vermögens auf beide zu gleichen Teilen verteilt. Solange dies der Fall ist, wird das Verfassungsgericht das Splitting verteidigen.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der kinderlose Hipster zahlt ja ins Rentensystem ein, ergo kriegt er auch was raus.
> was man definitiv fördern muss, sind Kinder, egal ob in einer Mann/Frau oder Frau/Frau oder Mann/Mann Lebensgemeinschaft.
> Dazu muss man natürlich erst mal die Möglichkeit schaffen, dass alle Lebensgemeinschaften auch adoptieren können, bzw. dass Kinder, die in diese Gemeinschaft geboren werden, beide Teile der Gemeinschaft als Elternteil bekommen.


Du ahnst es, mir ging es eher um die Solidargemeinschaft.
Da gibt es immer was zu verbessern. die Pfründe nur zu verschieben, ist sinnfrei.

Richtig ist auch, dass verheiratetes doubleincome, no kids eher ungerechter Weise Steuervorteile genießt.

Vollkommene Zustimmung, dass der primäre Fokus auch in der Steuerpolitik bei Kindern liegen muss.
Ich bin da durchaus bei @hoffgang , dass es nicht zwangsweise der Ehe bedarf, auch wenn ich in einer traditionellen Ehe lebe. Die Zeiten haben sich schlichtweg geändert, was man anerkennen muss.
Der Trauschein ist leider kein Garant für eine funktionierende Familie mit entsprechender Vorbildfunktion.
Zweifellos kann dies in der Regel auch eine Ehegemeinschaft gleich welchen Geschlechts übernehmen.

Was ich aber in diesem Kontext schade finde ist, dass immer mehr (überwiegend männliche) Erzeuger sich dieser Verantwortung physisch wie auch finanziell entziehen und der Staat dafür dann mehr schlecht als recht einspringen muss.

Wie das nun in ein gerechteres Steuermodell einfließen soll = keine Ahnung.
Bin selbst froh, die Steuererklärung noch selbst zu erstellen = Wissensstand.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 1. Hat man 15 Jahre dafür gekämpft das neben/aus der eingetragenen Partnerschaft, die Ehe für alle wird, *fast ausschließlich aus dem Grund, das homosexuelle Paare*, *Kinder adoptieren können.* Damit ist das Argument jedenfalls teilweise, ad absurdum geführt.


Nein ist es nicht. Man hat die Ehe für alle eingeführt, damit homosexuelle Paare überhaupt die Möglichkeit bekommen Kinder adoptieren zu können. Weil man am Prinzip erst Ehe, dann Kinder festhält, ein Modell, das in der Realität längst nicht mehr alleine zutrifft.
Die Ehe IST weiterhin ein konservatives Konstrukt, sonst hätte man diese nicht zur Vorrausetzung für eine Adoption gemacht...

Ich muss es anders formulieren: Ehe ist ein konservatives Konstrukt, da es auf konservativen Werten basiert, moderne Lebensgemeinschaften funktionieren ähnlich einer Ehe, haben aber nicht deren rechtlichen Status. Man kann Jahrzehntelang zusammenleben und ohne Eheschließung nicht die gleichen Rechte haben.




Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Werden Erwachsene + 1 Kind gefördert, oder ist es jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr möglich seine Kinder auf der Lohnsteuerkarte eintragen zu lassen?! Was ist das für eine Begründung?


Klar ist das möglich und das ist auch nicht Kern der Thematik. Wir sind uns doch einig, dass der Staat Familien fördern muss.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das augenblickliche Steuersystem fördert eben *beides, *Ehe und Kinder, daraus ergebend Familie. Die Förderung der Ehe ohne Kinder, ist ein Produkt, das absolut in der Minderzahl ist und genügend oft ungewollt (medizinische Indikation) passiert.


Eben, und das aktuelle Steuersystem müsste hier überarbeitet werden. Kinderlose Ehen sind für viele erwachsene Menschen der Traumzustand. Jede Menge Geld, jede Menge Freiheit, DINK zu sein ist großartig. Das muss nicht auch noch steuerlich entlastet werden, wenn daraus Familie wird, dann gerne, aber bis dahin, meiner Meinung nach eher nein (und ich war DINK  ).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt 70% der Leute streben eine Ehe als Partnerschaft an, um daraus in der absolut überwiegenden Mehrzahl eine Familie zu gründen.


Ist ja gut, dass dies weiterhin so ist, aber ich hab Dir aufgezeigt, dass Ehe und Familie unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten bekommen haben. Früher ging das eine nicht ohne das andere, heute hat sich das verändert. Wenn der Staat will, dass Personen Kinder kriegen, dann ist die Förderung der Ehe heute nicht mehr das beste Mittel dazu, sondern es müssen verstärkt Anreize / Entlastungen für Familien mit Kindern her statt Ehegattensplitting für kinderlose Paare.

Ich lebe auch in einer traditionellen Ehe, Hauptgrund für die Eheschließung war ein bevorstehender Einsatz. Wäre mir was passiert hätte meine langjährige Partnerin keine Rechte gehabt, ein Umstand den ich ändern wollte. Aber um eine Familie zu gründen hätt ich nicht heiraten müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Förderung der Ehe ohne Kinder, ist ein Produkt, das absolut in der Minderzahl ist und genügend oft ungewollt (medizinische Indikation) passiert.


Warum sollten Kinderlose Ehen finanziell gefördert werden wenn der erhöhte Finanzbedarf ohne Kinder nicht besteht?


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist ja gut, dass dies weiterhin so ist, aber ich hab Dir aufgezeigt, dass Ehe und Familie unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten bekommen haben. Früher ging das eine nicht ohne das andere, heute hat sich das verändert. Wenn der Staat will, dass Personen Kinder kriegen, dann ist die Förderung der Ehe heute nicht mehr das beste Mittel dazu, sondern es müssen verstärkt Anreize / Entlastungen für Familien mit Kindern her statt Ehegattensplitting für kinderlose Paare.


Du hast gar nichts!
Du hast deine Meinung kund getan und malst ein Bild der Ehe, das deiner eigenen Einschätzung entspricht und prangerst die Ehe eher als ein Fördermodell für Paare ohne Kinder an, was eindeutig nicht den Fakten entspricht.

Wenn du das Ehegattensplitting fallen lässt, musst du auch die von Seahawk angegebene Gütergemeinschaft fallen lassen! Wie gesag,t wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen, aber das will man natürlich dann nicht, jedenfalls wurde das von keiner der Parteien, die das Ehegattensplitting abschaffen wollen genannt und Artikel 6 Abs. 1 steht immer noch im Raum, egal wie sich die Zeiten (angeblich) geändert haben, denn der besondere Schutz der Ehe ist dort immer noch festgehalten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollten Kinderlose Ehen finanziell gefördert werden wenn der erhöhte Finanzbedarf ohne Kinder nicht besteht?


Siehe den Post von Seahawk, aus der Ehe ergeben sich nicht nur Rechte, sondern auch Pflichten!
Ich kann aber schlecht alle finanziellen Privilegien der Ehe streichen, aber gleichzeitig alle finanziellen Verpflichtungen zum Vorteil der Staatskasse aufrecht erhalten!
Wie gesagt, das A und B Muster.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann aber schlecht alle finanziellen Privilegien strechen, aber gleichzeitig alle finanziellen Verpflichtungen zum Vorteil der Staatskasse aufrecht erhalten!


Hab ich irgendwo was anderes behauptet?


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vollkommene Zustimmung, dass der primäre Fokus auch in der Steuerpolitik bei Kindern liegen muss.
> Ich bin da durchaus bei @hoffgang , dass es nicht zwangsweise der Ehe bedarf, auch wenn ich in einer traditionellen Ehe lebe. Die Zeiten haben sich schlichtweg geändert, was man anerkennen muss.


Du darfst nicht vergessen, von wann das Ehegattensplitting und so ist. Das stammt aus den 50er, als die Ehefrau noch den Mann fragen musste, ob sie arbeiten darf.
Dass das alles inzwischen überholt ist, ist klar. Scheint aber bei der Union noch nicht so richtig angekommen sein.
Wie viele Sachen. Adoption für homosexuelle Paare. Transgender und Transsexuelle werden immer noch vom Staat diskriminiert. 
Genauso werden allein erziehende vom Staat diskriminiert. Das hat man vor allem in den letzten 15 Monaten gesehen, als man die Kinder vom Schulunterricht ausschloss.
Hier gibt es dringend Nachholbedarf. Das alles kostet Geld und die Union/FDP redet da von Steuererleichterungen für besser verdienende und Unternehmen. Absolut lächerlich.
Gleichzeitig das Geschwafel von der Entfesselung der Unternehmen.
Wo investieren denn Unternehmen? Wieso hat noch kein Energiekonzern in Stromleitung von Nord nach Süd investiert? Die warten, dass der Staat das macht.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast gar nichts!


Meine Tochter sieht auch nur das was sie will, der lass ich das mit Ihren 3 1/2 durchgehen...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast deine Meinung kund getan und malst ein Bild der Ehe, das deiner eigenen Einschätzung entspricht und prangerst die Ehe eher als ein Fördermodell für Paare ohne Kinder an, was eindeutig nicht den Fakten entspricht.


Das z.b. ist falsch. Ich prangere die Ehe nicht als Fördermodell für Paare ohne Kinder an, ich vertrete nur die Meinung, dass die Ehe kein Nutzenmodell für Paare ohne Kinder sein sollte, v.a. wenn die Abgrenzung der Förderung zu Familien meiner Meinung nach nicht deutlich genug ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Ehegattensplitting fallen lässt, musst du auch die von Seahawk angegebene Gütergemeinschaft fallen lassen! Wie gesag,t wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen, aber das will man natürlich dann nicht, jedenfalls wurde das von keiner der Parteien, die das Ehegattensplitting abschaffen wollen genannt und Artikel 6 Abs. 1 steht immer noch im Raum, *egal wie sich die Zeiten (angeblich) geändert haben,* denn der besondere Schutz der Ehe ist dort immer noch festgehalten.


Ok, wenn man 2021 halt immer noch auf dem geistigen Stand von 1949 rumhängt, dann kann ich verstehen, dass man der Debatte nicht folgen kann / will.  Man kann erkennen, dass sich im Bereich Ehe, Familie, Frau in der Mutterrolle massive gesellschaftliche Änderungen begeben haben, oder man kanns ignorieren, kommt halt komisch wenn 70 Jahre Gesellschaft ohne Fortschritt passiert sein sollen. Achso, sorry, mein Fehler, du wählst ja Herdprämienparteien.

Wo ist das Problem mit der Änderung des Ehegattensplittung auch eine Änderung der Gütergemeinschaft einzuführen? Reformen sind doch nicht per se schlecht nur weil es Reformen sind.
Und du kannst so oft auf Art.6 rumreiten wie du willst, da steht die Ehe steht unter besonderem SCHUTZ, das kann und soll auch gerne so sein, da steht nicht, daraus resultiert ein Anspruch auf materielle Besserstellung. Das KANN eine logische Folge sein, um Anreize für Nachwuchs zu setzen, aber gerade DAS wäre ja reformbedürftig...


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ok, wenn man 2021 halt immer noch auf dem geistigen Stand von 1949 rumhängt, dann kann ich verstehen, dass man der Debatte nicht folgen kann / will. Man kann erkennen, dass sich im Bereich Ehe, Familie, Frau in der Mutterrolle massive gesellschaftliche Änderungen begeben haben, oder man kanns ignorieren, kommt halt komisch wenn 70 Jahre Gesellschaft ohne Fortschritt passiert sein sollen.
> *Wo ist das Problem mit der Änderung des Ehegattensplittung auch eine Änderung der Gütergemeinschaft einzuführen? Reformen sind doch nicht per se schlecht nur weil es Reformen sind.*


Wo steht das bei irgendeiner Partei, die das Ehegattensplitting abschaffen möchte?

Der Rest deines Postes ist das übliche bashing meiner Person, weil man halt keine Argumente hat, dann kann man sich anscheinend nur mit Beleidigungen helfen!
Anscheinend hast du es nocht nicht kapiert, wie mehrere Andere auch, dass es durchaus Menschen mit anderen politischen Meinungen und Vorstellungen gibt. Du hast deine Meinung, ich habe meine Meinung und ich kann nirgends erkennen, das ich irgenwie verpflichtet bin, deiner Meinung und Einschätzung zu folgen, aber das wirst du in diesem Leben nicht mehr verstehen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

Trennung

Findet ihr es nicht auch kritisch wie wenig die Außenpolitik derzeit ausmacht?
Also wirklich bei allen großen Parteien von AfD bis Linke.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo steht das bei irgendeiner Partei, die das Ehegattensplitting abschaffen möchte?


Was weiß ich, was spielt das für eine Rolle?
Fakt ist, das Ehegattensplitting, so wie es aktuell implementiert ist, sollte überarbeitet werden. Wenn davon andere Dinge, wie die von Dir angesprochene Gütergemeinschaft dann ebenfalls Anpassungen benötigen, wunderbar. Nur weil das aber nicht explizit in einem Wahlprogramm steht heißt das nicht, dass hier keine Anpassung erfolgen würde.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Rest deines Postes ist das übliche bashing meiner Person, weil man halt keine Argumente hat, dann kann man sich anscheinend nur mit Beleidugungen helfen!


Sorry, wer den Hintergrund von Art6 im Zusammenhang mit der Zeit der Erstellung nicht erkennen will, der stellt sich meiner Meinung nach absichtlich blöd um auf den Punkt nicht eingehen zu müssen. Niemand ist so konservativ verbohrt um nicht zu kapieren, dass wir uns seitdem gesellschaftlich massiv entwickelt haben.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du es nocht nicht kapiert, wie mehrere Andere auch, dass es durchaus Menschen mit anderen politischen Meinungen und Vorstellungen gibt. Du hast deine Meinung, ich habe meine Meinung und ich kann nirgends erkennen, das ich irgenwie verpflichtet bin, deiner Meinung und Einschätzung zu folgen, aber das wirst du in diesem Leben nicht mehr verstehen.


Bist du auch nicht, du sollst auch nicht meiner Meinung sein, für den Anfang wärs toll, wenn du versucht mein Rational zu verstehen statt dich dumm zu stellen.

@Sparanus 
Jain. Einerseits weil wir andere vorrangigere Probleme haben, andererseits wäre Außenpolitik ein massiver notwendiger Fokus weil wir auch hier einen deutlich Umbruch erleben.
Was grade zwischen Frankreich und den USA abläuft (Stichworte Uboote & Australien) und wie die Afg Evakuierung gelaufen ist zeigen, dass Europa sich stärker auf sich selbst konzentrieren müsste.
Auch um den Klimawandel zu bekämpfen müsste eine starke Außenpolitik ran. Es ist also der Blickwinkel entscheidend. Wenn Außen- Themen wie Klima, Soziale Ungleichheit etc. überstrahlt, bzw. dazu genutzt wird andere Themen klein zu halten, dann find ich es richtig, dass es im Wahlkampf aktuell nicht vor vorherrschende Rolle spielt.

Am Ende wäre uns schon geholfen wenn wir keine weitere Amtszeit von Model Heiko erleben.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> 
> Dann sollte die Frage erlaubt sein, warum diese Parteien und du nicht Artikel 6 Abs.1 GG  erstmal ändern wollt, damit auch jeder weiß was gemeint ist, oder ist man dazu zu feige?
> (1) *Ehe *und Familie stehen unter dem besonderen Schutze der staatlichen Ordnung.


Ja das Wort würde ich auch streichen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Förderung der Ehe ohne Kinder, ist ein Produkt, das absolut in der Minderzahl ist und genügend oft ungewollt (medizinische Indikation) passiert


Warum wehrst du dich dann so dagegen diese Förderung abzuschaffen?(und um kein bisschen mehr geht es bei R/G)

Ansonsten zu den Thema: Was @hoffgang sagt.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass es viel viel mehr bringen würde, wenn eine bessere Kita/KiGa Infrastruktur, Gleichheit der Löhne und Abschaffung der Vorurteile gegenüber Frauen in der Arbeitswelt mal Umsetzung finden würden. Denn das sind weitaus störendere Faktoren als die paar Kröten die man aus einer Ehe rausbekommt.

Wenn man mehr Frauen ermöglicht arbeiten zu gehen gewinnt man mehr als wenn man die Besteuerung der Einkommen innerhalb einer Ehe ändert. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man kinderlose Ehen gleichermaßen subventionieren sollte.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass es viel viel mehr bringen würde, wenn eine bessere Kita/KiGa Infrastruktur,


Vor allem müssten die Jobs deutlich besser bezahlt werden.
Die bestbezahlten Jobs wären im Kindergarten. Danach kommt die Grundschule und das Gymnasium ist dagegen unwichtig.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Sorry, wer den Hintergrund von Art6 im Zusammenhang mit der Zeit der Erstellung nicht erkennen will, der stellt sich meiner Meinung nach absichtlich blöd um auf den Punkt nicht eingehen zu müssen. Niemand ist so konservativ verbohrt um nicht zu kapieren, dass wir uns seitdem gesellschaftlich massiv entwickelt haben.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Ok, wenn man 2021 halt immer noch auf dem geistigen Stand von 1949 rumhängt, dann kann ich verstehen, dass man der Debatte nicht folgen kann / will. Man kann erkennen, dass sich im Bereich Ehe, Familie, Frau in der Mutterrolle massive gesellschaftliche Änderungen begeben haben, oder man kanns ignorieren, kommt halt komisch wenn 70 Jahre Gesellschaft ohne Fortschritt passiert sein sollen. Achso, sorry, mein Fehler, du wählst ja Herdprämienparteien.



Ok, dann zäume ich mal das Pferd von hinten auf!
Was hat denn die "ach so modernen" Änderungen von Ehe, Familie etc. so rein praktisch und rechtlich bewirkt und wie steht das ganze in direkten Zusammenhang, wer die "Hauptlast" der "Kinder" trägt?!
Trotz aller modernen Rollenverteilungen, kommen wir an einem natürlichen Umstand nicht vorbei, Frauen gebären Kinder und sind aus vielerlei Gründen, erstmal in der Mutterrolle "gefangen", denn zu 90%plus bleibt das an Ihnen am Anfang hängen.
Das rein praktische Ergebnis, der Aufweichung der Schutzfunktion der Ehe, durch die moderne Rollenverteilung ist, das jetzt Ehemänner, die gleichen Möglichkeiten haben, sich aus dem Staub zu machen, wie das "früher" und heute Nicht-Ehemänner schon immer konnten. Die Frau steht erstmal aus natürlichen Gründen, als die Dumme dar, das sind die rein praktischen Fakten.
Rein Intellektuell und theoretisch natürlich nicht, trotzdem befinden wir uns, mit der Auswirkung in der Praxis oftmals in einem Zirkelschluss.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass es viel viel mehr bringen würde, wenn eine bessere Kita/KiGa Infrastruktur, Gleichheit der Löhne und Abschaffung der Vorurteile gegenüber Frauen in der Arbeitswelt mal Umsetzung finden würden. Denn das sind weitaus störendere Faktoren als die paar Kröten die man aus einer Ehe rausbekommt.
> 
> Wenn man mehr Frauen ermöglicht arbeiten zu gehen gewinnt man mehr als wenn man die Besteuerung der Einkommen innerhalb einer Ehe ändert.


Damit würdest du aber den Hauptteil der Kindererziehung , als staatliche Aufgabe begreifen, ob das gewollt ist und vor allen dingen auch erstrebenswert, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier. (Hier habe ich auf Grund der deutschen Historie und auch der weltweiten Historie, kolossale Bedenken)
Frauen haben die Möglichkeit jederzeit arbeiten zu gehen, eine (alleinerziehende) Mutterschaft, steht dem aber teilweise im Weg, zumindestens, um das gleiche Geld zu verdienen und die gleiche Position auszufüllen.
Tja wie willst du Arbeitgeber davon überzeugen, dass sie nicht erstmal oder in erster Linie bei einer Personalentscheidung an ihr Unternehmen denken?

Ich habe hier nicht den Stein der Weisen gefunden, das jetzige Modell und die weitere "Abschaffung" der Ehe ist nicht meins, gerade weil sich die letzten Jahre, rein praktisch eher negativ auf die Frauen (Armutsrisiko) ausgewirkt haben, Corona war nochmal ein Musterbeispiel, an wem letztendlich das Meiste hängen bleibt.
Und von einem zum größten Teil staatlichen Erziehungsmodel kann mich niemand wirklich überzeugen und das wäre gegeben, wenn Kinder 9 Stunden oder mehr am Tag, dauerhaft in öfffentlichen Einrichtungen untergebracht wären.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Trotz aller modernen Rollenverteilungen, kommen wir an einem natürlichen Umstand nicht vorbei, Frauen gebären Kinder und sind aus vielerlei Gründen, erstmal in der Mutterrolle "gefangen", denn zu 90%plus bleibt das an Ihnen am Anfang hängen.
> Das rein praktische Ergebnis, der Aufweichung der Schutzfunktion der Ehe, durch die moderne Rollenverteilung ist, das jetzt Ehemänner, die gleichen Möglichkeiten haben, sich aus dem Staub zu machen, wie das "früher" und heute Nicht-Ehemänner schon immer konnten. Die Frau steht erstmal aus natürlichen Gründen, als die Dumme dar, das sind die rein praktischen Fakten.


Jain, mittlerweile kann die Frau aber auch als Alleinerziehende arbeiten gehen und das ist Normalität, früher war das bei weitem nicht der Fall bzw. mit mehr Hürden belegt. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Damit würdest du aber den Hauptteil der Kindererziehung , als staatliche Aufgabe begreifen, ob das gewollt ist und vor allen dingen auch erstrebenswert, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier. (Hier habe ich auf Grund der deutschen Historie und auch der weltweiten Historie, kolossale Bedenken)


Du verwechselst Erziehung mit Bildung. Einer der wesentlichen Kritikpunkte an der Herdprämie war, dass diese die frühkindliche Bildung torpediert weil es Kinder eben von den Bildungsangeboten der Kita fernhält. Zudem sollte man auch anerkennen, dass es mittlerweile häufig notwendig ist, dass die Frau zeitnah nach der Geburt (6-12 Monate) wieder ins Berufsleben einsteigt, weil es finanziell nicht anders geht.

Die Entwicklungen seit 1949 sind ja mehrgleisig. Der Effekt, dass mehr Frauen am Erwerbsleben teilgenommen haben hat ja auch dazu geführt, dass mehr Geld zur Verfügung stand, was Preise hat steigen lassen etc. Wir könnten nicht so wohnen wie wir wohnen (Location, nicht Luxus) wenn meine Frau nicht zu 80% arbeiten würde, ist nicht drin.

Das ist aber auch gewollt, denn man bekommt nur dann (finanziell) unabhängige Frauen wenn diese auch sozialversicherungspflichtig angestellt sind, denn das Schreckensszenario, dass der Alte die Frau sitzenlässt wenn das Kind alt genug ist besteht weiter, mit oftmals deutlichen Folgen für die Frau - Jahrelang nicht gearbeitet, alt, keine Berufserfahrung, aus die Maus.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Frauen haben die Möglichkeit jederzeit arbeiten zu gehen, eine (alleinerziehende) Mutterschaft, steht dem aber teilweise im Weg, zumindestens, um das gleiche Geld zu verdienen und die gleiche Position auszufüllen.
> Tja wie willst du Arbeitgeber davon überzeugen, dass sie erstmal oder in erster Linie bei einer Personalentscheidung an ihr Unternehmen denken?


Frauen haben in der Theorie die Möglichkeit. Das Angebot im Bereich Kita / KiGa / Grundschule muss massiv besser werden um das auch wirklich gewährleisten zu können. Ich kenn einen Extremfall, ne Intensivkrankenschwester die nicht arbeiten gehen konnte weil sie keinen Platz für Ihren Sohn bekommen hat - ja, während der Covid Pandemie.
Jaaa, der Rechtsanspruch... Ich hab nen Anwalt nehmen müssen um diesen durchzusetzen, die Krankenschwester klagt jetzt. Nur falls jemand glaubt, Rechtsanspruch würde auch automatisch Betreuungsplatz bedeuten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nicht den Stein der Weisen gefunden, das jetzige Modell und die weitere "Abschaffung" der Ehe ist nicht meins, gerade weil sich die letzten Jahre, rein praktisch eher negativ auf die Frauen (Armutsrisiko) ausgewirkt haben, Corona war nochmal ein Musterbeispiel, an wem letztendlich das Meiste hängen bleibt.


Aber Frauen sind besonders dann von Altersarmut betroffen, wenn sie nicht arbeiten gegangen sind, oder halt halbtags. Die Ehe an sich, wenngleich der Gedanke, ist ja keine Sicherheit nicht doch verlassen zu werden. Wenn dem so wäre, der christliche Gedanke hier tatsächlich zutrifft "Was aber Gott verbunden hat, das darf der Mensch nicht trennen" ist super, aber in 2021 einfach nicht mehr zutreffend.
Man muss nicht die Ehe herabsetzen um Frauen zu unterstützen, dazu gibts andere Wege, man muss aber auch nicht die Ehe besonders bevorteilen, sondern kann diese Vorteile auf Familien mit Kindern ansetzen.

Ich will die Ehe weder abschaffen noch schwächen, aber ich sehe, dass es bessere Modelle gibt um die eigentlich notwendigen Verbesserungen zu erreichen.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Ehe ist viel zu binär und bietet keine Option für Partnerschaften aus *mehr als 2 Personen* und ist daher ungerecht.


Aber Haustiere usw zählen dann da nicht mit zu? Zu der Partnerschaft?


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber Frauen sind besonders dann von Altersarmut betroffen, wenn sie nicht arbeiten gegangen sind, oder halt halbtags. Die Ehe an sich, wenngleich der Gedanke, ist ja keine Sicherheit nicht doch verlassen zu werden. Wenn dem so wäre, der christliche Gedanke hier tatsächlich zutrifft "Was aber Gott verbunden hat, das darf der Mensch nicht trennen" ist super, aber in 2021 einfach nicht mehr zutreffend.
> Man muss nicht die Ehe herabsetzen um Frauen zu unterstützen, dazu gibts andere Wege, man muss aber auch nicht die Ehe besonders bevorteilen, sondern kann diese Vorteile auf Familien mit Kindern ansetzen.


Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt oder du bist einfach zu sehr darin gefangen, das "christlich/konservative" Weltbild zu bekämpfen.
Ich bezog mich bei den rein praktischen und rechtlichen Auswirkungen, auf den Eheunterhalt, der aus vielerlei Gründen, praktisch abgeschafft wurde. Das hängt einmal an der modernen Rollenverteilung der Frau, aber auch daran, das damit auch Schindluder betrieben wurde.
Rein praktisch, führt es jetzt aber eben dazu, das auch Ehemännchen Schindluder betreiben kann, denn es gibt ja durchaus eine Menge Frauen, die haben dem Mann den Rücken freigehalten und damit "Karriere ermöglicht, die Kinder erzogen und haben eben beruflich zurückgesteckt und haben höchstens Teilzeit gearbeitet. Das war halt die eheliche Abmachung oder Vertrag.
Entschwindet jetzt Ehemännchen auf halber Strecke, hat Frau ganz schön gelitten und dieses Verschwinden ist jetzt für Ehemänner deutlich einfacher geworden. Damit sage ich nicht, das die früheren Unterhaltsregeln besser waren, weil dort Ehemänner teilweise überproportional benachteiligt waren. Jetzt haben aber solche Frauen, ein sehr deutlich erhöhtes Armutsrisiko.
Und das viele Frauen nur Teilzeit arbeiten, hat durchaus mit einer sehr bewussten Entscheidung für Kinder und Kindererziehung zu tun und das man die Kinder nicht einfach, den ganzen Tag beim Staat abgeben möchte.
Wie immer im Leben gibt es zwischen Schwarz (Mütterrente) und Weiß, 8 Stunden Vollzeit Arbeit, eine *ganze Menge* Grau dazwischen, nämlich die absolute Mehrzahl der Familien.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Haustiere usw zählen dann da nicht mit zu? Zu der Partnerschaft?


Bis dahin dauert es noch. Erst seit 1990 ist ein Tier laut Gesetz keine Sache mehr. 
Warum fragst du? Willst du dein Haustier heiraten?


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Bis dahin dauert es noch. Erst seit 1990 ist ein Tier laut Gesetz keine Sache mehr.


Sag das den Pferden, die beim olympischen Fünfkampf zugelost werden.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Warum fragst du? Willst du dein Haustier heiraten?


Ne, ich dachte Seahawk will das. 

Nein SPaß bei Seite. Es gibt wirklich Menschen die Partnerschaften mit mehr als 2 Personen eingehen wollen.
Im Fernsehen, in einer Reportage, hatte ich mal 4 Erwachsene gesehen, welche sich 2 oder 3 Kinder "geteilt" haben. Das war echt skurill.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt oder du bist einfach zu sehr darin gefangen, das "christlich/konservative" Weltbild zu bekämpfen.


Ich bekämpfe überhaupt kein Weltbild, es gibt keinen Grund warum das christliche Verständnis einer Ehe nicht weiter existieren soll. Ich bin nur der Meinung, es ist nicht die Lösung, weil die Umsetzung des Gedankens dieses Weltbilds nicht mehr stattfindet.
Christliche Eheschließung kann doch weiterhin stattfinden, aber halt bitte mit dem Augenmerk, nicht alle die kirchlich heiraten tragen auch die Werte und Normen die damit einhergehen bis an Ihr Lebensende mit sich. Dem muss man in der Realität Rechnung tragen.

Übrigens haben wir eine sehr klare Trennung zwischen religiös geschlossener Ehe und staatlich geschlossener Ehe, just by the way. Kumpel hat im Vatikan geheiratet, aber nicht standesamtlich, war einen feuchten Furz wert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Rein praktisch, führt es jetzt aber eben dazu, das auch Ehemännchen Schindluder betreiben kann, denn es gibt ja durchaus eine Menge Frauen, die haben dem Mann den Rücken freigehalten und damit "Karriere ermöglicht, die Kinder erzogen und haben eben beruflich zurückgesteckt und haben höchstens Teilzeit gearbeitet. Das war halt die eheliche Abmachung oder Vertrag.
> Entschwindet jetzt Ehemännchen auf halber Strecke, hat Frau ganz schön gelitten und dieses Verschwinden ist jetzt für Ehemänner deutlich einfacher geworden. Damit sage ich nicht, das die früheren Unterhaltsregeln besser waren, weil dort Ehemänner teilweise überproportional benachteiligt waren. Jetzt haben aber solche Frauen, ein sehr deutlich erhöhtes Armutsrisiko.


Exakt und um diesem Risiko zu begegnen muss Frau arbeiten gehen (können).
Aber, was auch bedacht werden muss, viele Familien sind darauf angewiesen, dass beide arbeiten, weil nicht jeder das Modell, einer Karriere, einer Kind fahren kann, dazu sind sehr viele Ecken des Landes zu teuer geworden. Wir haben uns gesellschaftlich in eine Position gebracht, in der es für Frauen von Vorteil ist, keine Kinder, dafür eigenes Einkommen zu haben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das viele Frauen nur Teilzeit arbeiten, hat durchaus mit einer sehr bewussten Entscheidung für Kinder und Kindererziehung zu tun und das man die Kinder nicht einfach, den ganzen Tag beim Staat abgeben möchte.
> Wie immer im Leben gibt es zwischen Schwarz (Mütterrente) und Weiß, 8 Stunden Vollzeit Arbeit, eine *ganze Menge* Grau dazwischen, nämlich die absolute Mehrzahl der Familien.


Oder es hat damit zu tun, dass man nicht Vollzeit arbeiten kann weil die Betreuung des Kindes sonst nicht gewährleistet wäre. In meinem Umfeld (Ex Militärs, viele Lehrer, ITler & Heilberufe) kenn ich keine Frau die freiwillig auf Halbtag gegangen ist, alle haben reduziert, weil es entweder
- Auswirkungen auf die Betreuung des Kindes gehabt hätte
- Die Karriere des Ehemanns beeinträchtigt hätte wenn dieser reduziert
Da wollen Häuser abbezahlt werden, Mieten, Urlaube, man will dem Kind was bieten, auch im Rahmen des sozialen Drucks anderer Eltern. Leben mit Kind ist teuer und will bezahlt werden, Krankenversicherung will bezahlt werden, Rentenbeiträge ebenfalls, v.a. da die staatliche Rente abkackt.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das z.b. ist falsch. Ich prangere die Ehe nicht als Fördermodell für Paare ohne Kinder an, ich vertrete nur die Meinung, dass die Ehe kein Nutzenmodell für Paare ohne Kinder sein sollte, v.a. wenn die Abgrenzung der Förderung zu Familien meiner Meinung nach nicht deutlich genug ist.


Kinder spielen aber bei der Eheschließung keine Rolle. Formell gehen 2 Personen eine Gütergemeischaft ein. Sie haften für einander, sie bilden automatisch eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft und der finanzielle Zugewinn muss geteilt werden. Das ist erstmal eine ganze Kette an Belastungen, die der Gesetzgeber ihnen aufdrückt. 

Dafür bekommen sie einige Rechte (Vertretungsrecht, usw.) und die Möglichkeit ihr Einkommen in einen Topf zu werfen und dann 50:50 zu versteuern. 

Wenn die Pflichten abschafft wird das fiese Nebeneffekte haben.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Exakt und um diesem Risiko zu begegnen muss Frau arbeiten gehen (können).
> Aber, was auch bedacht werden muss, viele Familien sind darauf angewiesen, dass beide arbeiten, weil nicht jeder das Modell, einer Karriere, einer Kind fahren kann, dazu sind sehr viele Ecken des Landes zu teuer geworden. Wir haben uns gesellschaftlich in eine Position gebracht, in der es für Frauen von Vorteil ist, keine Kinder, dafür eigenes Einkommen zu haben.


Jein, viele sind sich auch darüber bewusst, das es eben keine "Schutzfunktion" mehr gibt, und sind teilweise nicht bereit ein solches Risiko einzugehen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder es hat damit zu tun, dass man nicht Vollzeit arbeiten kann weil die Betreuung des Kindes sonst nicht gewährleistet wäre. In meinem Umfeld (Ex Militärs, viele Lehrer, ITler & Heilberufe) kenn ich keine Frau die freiwillig auf Halbtag gegangen ist, alle haben reduziert, weil es entweder
> - Auswirkungen auf die Betreuung des Kindes gehabt hätte
> - Die Karriere des Ehemanns beeinträchtigt hätte wenn dieser reduziert
> Da wollen Häuser abbezahlt werden, Mieten, Urlaube, man will dem Kind was bieten, auch im Rahmen des sozialen Drucks anderer Eltern. Leben mit Kind ist teuer und will bezahlt werden, Krankenversicherung will bezahlt werden, Rentenbeiträge ebenfalls, v.a. da die staatliche Rente abkackt.


Hier stimme ich voll zu, bis zu dem Augenblick wo du behauptest, das die alle bereit sind ihre Kinder 9-10 Stunden in staatliche Obhut zu begeben.
Mein Freundes und Bekanntenkreis setzt sich ähnlich zusammen und da haben sich gerade die Leute im Öffentlichen Dienst (egal ob Mann oder Frau) bewusst für eine Reduzierung entschieden, um eben noch am Leben ihrer Kinder teilzuhaben.
Denn faktisch bedeutet ein/zwei Vollzeitjobs, je nach Fahrweg, 10 Stunden Kita oder Ganztagsschule, denn Vollzeit bedeutet 8 Stunden plus 1 Stunde Pause, plus Weg. Mal abgesehen davon das keine Kita hier (vor Ort) länger als 16 Uhr anbietet, wollen das viele Eltern auch nicht.
1. Können wir so ein Gesellschaftsmodell nicht auf dem Rücken der Kinder austragen
2. Bedeutet diese Anzahl an Stunden, eben nicht nur Bildung, sonder schon rein zeitlich, den größten Teil der Erziehung.

Und da kannst du soviel rumnegieren wie du willst, das birgt sehr wohl in vierlei Hinsicht Gefahren.


seahawk schrieb:


> Kinder spielen aber bei der Eheschließung keine Rolle. Formell gehen 2 Personen eine Gütergemeischaft ein. Sie haften für einander, sie bilden automatisch eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft und der finanzielle Zugewinn muss geteilt werden. Das ist erstmal eine ganze Kette an Belastungen, die der Gesetzgeber ihnen aufdrückt.
> 
> Dafür bekommen sie einige Rechte (Vertretungsrecht, usw.) und die Möglichkeit ihr Einkommen in einen Topf zu werfen und dann 50:50 zu versteuern.
> 
> Wenn die Pflichten abschafft wird das fiese Nebeneffekte haben.


Bist du dir eigentlich ansatzweise im klaren darüber, dass du die gleichen fiesen Nebeneffekte haben wirst, wenn du einseitig die finanziellen Rechte abschaffen wirst?!
Meinst du die Mehrzahl der Leute ist bescheuert?
Vertretungsrechte als auch Zugewinnregeln kann man notariell und rechtlich außerhalb einer Ehe per Vetrag regeln, denn das BGB bietet Vertragsfreiheit, insoweit werden dann eben eine Menge schlauer Leute nicht standesamtlich heiraten und sich einseitig Pflichten auferlegen, sondern das ganze außerhalb der staatlichen Zwänge untereinander rechtlich regeln und den Staat und seinen Pflichten, gepflegt den Finger zeigen.
Und wie üblich trifft es dann hauptsächlich die Leute, die sich eher weniger Gedanken machen oder mangels Bildung nicht den Durchblick haben!
Also genau die Leute, denen du eigentlich gutes tuen möchtest.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier stimme ich voll zu, bis zu dem Augenblick wo du behauptest, das die alle bereit sind ihre Kinder 9-10 Stunden in staatliche Obhut zu begeben.
> Mein Freundes und Bekanntenkreis setzt sich ähnlich zusammen und da haben sich gerade die Leute im Öffentlichen Dienst (egal ob Mann oder Frau) bewusst für eine Reduzierung entschieden, um eben noch am Leben ihrer Kinder teilzuhaben.


Gutes Stichwort: Man muss auch reduzieren können.
Im ÖD ist das oftmals einfacher möglich, für andere Berufe nicht so sehr. Meine Frau arbeitet 3 Tage die Woche voll im KH, dafür bring und hol ich die Kleine, an den anderen Tagen wechseln wir. So komm ich auf 100% und Sie auf 80, auf nen anderen Deal hat sich das KH nicht eingelassen.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn ich verbeamtet wäre, dann würd ich auch bis die Kleine 6 oder 7 ist reduzieren, v.a. wenn ich diese Jobsicherheit hätte. Nirgends so einfach Teilzeit umgesetzt wie im ÖD.
Das ist nicht die Realität der Masse der Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Denn faktisch bedeutet ein/zwei Vollzeitjobs, je nach Fahrweg, 10 Stunden Kita oder Ganztagsschule, denn Vollzeit bedeutet 8 Stunden plus 1 Stunde Pause, plus Weg. Mal abgesehen davon das keine Kita hier (vor Ort) länger als 16 Uhr anbietet, wollen das viele Eltern auch nicht.


Ich will das auch nicht, aber ich hab einerseits keine Alternative und andererseits Glück dass meine Tochter sehr sehr gerne mit den anderen Kids im Kiga spielt. Wenn ich da um 1500 ankomme krieg ich Mecker. Aber ich verstehe den Punkt, kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wenn man mal selbst Kinder hat kann sich hier die Meinung ändern.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Können wir so ein Gesellschaftsmodell nicht auf dem Rücken der Kinder austragen
> 2. Bedeutet diese Anzahl an Stunden, eben nicht nur Bildung, sonder schon rein zeitlich, den größten Teil der Erziehung.


Disclaimer vorweg: Das ist keine Karte die ich spielen will von wegen ich hab ein Kind, du nicht, das ist nicht meine Absicht, aber ich hab mal genauso gedacht wie du hier argumentierst. Bis ich Kinder hatte. Ich versteh deinen gedanklichen Ansatz hier, er ist aber Realitätsfremd. Die Nachfrage, bzw. der Bedarf an Betreuungsangeboten ganztags oder gar teilweise 24/7 (für Nachtschichtarbeiter*Innen) steigt, Lebenshaltungskosten, Mieten, Rente, Hauskauf, alles wird teurer und packt mehr Druck auf Familien.

In einigen Berufen, z.b. bei den Pflegekräften im medizinischen Bereich sind Nacht- und Wochenenddienste üblich, macht man keine Dienste findet man teilweise keine Stelle, bzw. nur Stellen die einen Umzug nach sich ziehen würden, das würde dem Beruf des Vaters schaden etc. etc.
Es ist nicht so einfach 2 Berufe + Kind unter einen Hut zu bekommen, nicht wenn der Immobilienmarkt grade durchdreht. In meiner PLZ, grade geprüft, ist die günstigste zu kaufende Immobilie (Haus) mit 700.000€ angegeben, für 140m² Wohnfläche.

Ganz ehrlich, z.b. als verbeamteter Lehrer oder irgendwo im Amt, klar geh ich da mit den Stunden runter. In meinem derzeitigen Job? Keine Chance, Vollzeit oder Paris, Athen auf Wiedersehn.
Das Gegenteil? Kumpel von mir wir demnächst Vice President of ganz wichtig, bei ner Firma die ~200km weit von seinem gebauten Haus entfernt ist. Die Ehefrau arbeitet halbtags. Kohle passt bei denen, trotzdem ist das Klima nicht so dolle, die Ehefrau muss zurückstecken um das Kind zu versorgen weil er nicht mitmachen kann. Jetzt sitzt Sie den halben Tag zuhause, mit dem Ausblick auf EDEKA (Ende der Karriere für die nicht gedienten) damit er die dicke Karriere macht, vllt 2 mal die Woche beim Abendessen dabei ist  und die Hütte abbezahlt. Ist das jetzt besser? I don't know...


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil? Kumpel von mir wir demnächst Vice President of ganz wichtig, bei ner Firma die ~200km weit von seinem gebauten Haus entfernt ist. Die Ehefrau arbeitet halbtags. Kohle passt bei denen, trotzdem ist das Klima nicht so dolle, die Ehefrau muss zurückstecken um das Kind zu versorgen weil er nicht mitmachen kann. Jetzt sitzt Sie den halben Tag zuhause, mit dem Ausblick auf EDEKA (Ende der Karriere für die nicht gedienten) damit er die dicke Karriere macht und die Hütte abbezahlt. Ist das jetzt besser? I don't know...


Das ist doch gerade das, was man heutzutage als Paar untereinander klären muss.
Faktisch trägt Sie aber stand Heute, fast das komplette Risiko, denn wenn er sich in 5-8 Jahren, mit der jüngeren Sekretärin aus dem Staub macht, ist sie vollkommen am "Arsch".

Ähnliches Beispiel, mein Alter, also wohl 10 Jahre älter, sie hat ihm das gesammte Studium bezahlt, weil sie zu der Zeit, Vollzeit arbeiten gegangen ist und beide finanziert hat, jetzt ist er Mr. Wichtig (großes Einkommen), sie haben 2 Kinder, Haus, sie geht nur noch Teilzeit arbeiten. Der Deal war so von Anfang an ausgemacht, allerdings mit der deutlichen Drohung, ihm das Gemächt zu entfernen, wenn er Sie "Hängen" lässt.


----------



## hoffgang (21. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade das, was man heutzutage als Paar untereinander klären muss.
> Faktisch trägt Sie aber stand Heute, fast das komplette Risiko, denn wenn er sich in 5-8 Jahren, mit der jüngeren Sekretärin aus dem Staub macht, ist sie vollkommen am "Arsch".


Eben. 
Deswegen mein ich ja, das klassische Konzept der Ehe mit ewiger Treue, verbunden vor Gott, das ist schön, aber man muss heute damit rechnen, dass es nach der Hochzeit im hübschen Brautkleid zu einer gewissen Amnesie kommt was den Schwur der Ehe angeht. Das macht die Ehe an sich nicht schlecht, es ist als Sicherungskonzept nur nicht mehr so gut wie früher (oder ganz damals früher...).

Ich persönlich seh halt noch Nachholbedarf, wie man Frauen ermöglicht hier die Gefahren die wir besprochen haben zu mitigieren und trotzdem Kinder zu bekommen. Das darf sich ja nicht ausschließen, zumindest sollte es das nicht, denn sonst wird der Anreiz DINK zu bleiben einfach viel zu stark.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2021)

Die Frage ist ja ob das Splitting oder der Entfall davon, die Entscheidung geändert hätten. Fakt ist aber auch, dass heute bei einer Scheidung Unterhaltsansprüche entstehen, der in der Ehe angehäufte Vermögenszuwachs (und die Schulden) geteilt wird und sogar die Rentenansprüche ausgeglichen werden. 

Streicht man die Gütergemeinschaft der Ehe fällt das weg und der weniger verdienende Teil des Gemeinschaft steht noch schlechter da. 

Ich halte eine Abschaffung des Splittings für rechtlich unmöglich, zumindest wenn beide Partner in der Lebensgemeinschaft sozialversicherungspflichtig arbeiten. Sonst kommt man an den Punkt an dem ein Paar, das 50:50 verdient, weniger Steuern zahlt als eines das 70:30 verdient, obwohl bei beiden beide Partner voll arbeiten. Diese Ungleichbehandlung wird nie vor Gericht bestehen. Bei dem Fall des 100:0 sehe ich die Möglichkeit nur den Steuerfreibetrag zu übertragen und nicht 100/2 zu machen, aber sobald beide erwerbstätig sind, wird das Verfassungsgericht jede Ungleichbehandlung kassieren, zumindest solange die Ehe noch als Gütergemeinschaft gilt und es sogar gesetzliche Ansprüche auf Teilzeit gibt.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu der Legalisierung von Cannabis? Die Grünen, Linken, SPD und FDP sind unter Einschränkungen/Auflagen dafür. Die AfD will das nur für medizinische Zwecke legalisieren. Die Union ist grundsätzlich  dagegen.

Legalsierung von Cannabis - was in den Wahlprogrammen steht

Ich bin da etwas zwiegespalten. Einerseits ist es gut wenn "offiziell" nur reines Cannabis verkauft wird, welches nicht mit gefährlichen Inhaltsstoffen gestreckt werden kann. Das würde auch den illegalen Markt eindämmen. Andererseits ist Cannabis gerade für Jugendliche eher schädlich, da es die Gehirnentwicklung negativ beeinflussen kann. Außerdem kann es drogeninduzierte Psychosen bei manchen auslösen kann. Deswegen wäre ich eher für eine Freigabe ab 21 und für medizinische Zwecke. Da es nachweislich bei bestimmten Erkrankungen hilft. Wie z.B. Multible Sklerose oder Tourette. Auch in der Schmerztherapie.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu der Legalisierung von Cannabis? Die Grünen, Linken, SPD und FDP sind unter Einschränkungen/Auflagen dafür. Die AfD will das nur für medizinische Zwecke legalisieren. Die Union ist grundsätzlich dagegen.


Ich bin dafür, dass andere Drogen wie Tabak oder Alkohol illegalisiert werden. Man kann spezielle Geschäfte machen, in denen Alkohol und Tabakwaren wie auch Cannabis verkauft werden. Jeder, der kauft, muss sich registrieren lassen.
Natürlich zu unverschämten Preisen.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass andere Drogen wie Tabak oder Alkohol illegalisiert werden. Man kann spezielle Geschäfte machen, in denen Alkohol und Tabakwaren wie auch Cannabis verkauft werden. Jeder, der kauft, muss sich registrieren lassen.
> Natürlich zu unverschämten Preisen.


Also ich stimme dir ja zu, dass Tabak und Alkohol gefährlich sind und daran deutlich mehr Menschen als an Cannabis sterben (Cannabis eher indirekt) , aber ich weiß nicht ob das so gut ist, dass alles in einen Topf zu schmeissen.
Und wie ich schon schrieb ist Cannabis für bestimmte medizinische Zwecke wohl ganz gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich finde nichts konkretes in beider Wahlprogramme und war ob der Aussagen leicht irritiert.


Grüne: Unter dem Punkt "Einführung einer individuellen Besteuerung mit übertragbarem Grundfreibetrag für Neuehen": https://www.gruene.de/themen/steuern/
sowie im Wahlprogramm, Seite 60: https://cms.gruene.de/uploads/documents/2021_Wahlprogrammentwurf.pdf (PDF)

SPD: Wahlprogramm Seite 23: https://www.spd.de/fileadmin/Dokumente/Beschluesse/Programm/SPD-Zukunftsprogramm.pdf (PDF)

Linkspartei: https://www.linksfraktion.de/themen/a-z/detailansicht/ehegattensplitting/
Wahlprogramm: https://www.die-linke.de/fileadmin/...INKE_Wahlprogramm_zur_Bundestagswahl_2021.pdf (PDF)


> Geschlechtergerechte Steuermodelle statt Ehegattensplitting. Das nicht ausgeschöpfte steuerliche Existenz-minimum soll zwischen Eheleuten bzw. Lebenspartner*innen übertragbar sein.





> Das Ehegattensplitting werden wir durch familien und geschlechtergerechte Steuer modelle und frei übertragbares Existenzminimum ersetzen (vgl. Kapitel »Mit Steuern umsteuern«).





Mottekus schrieb:


> Ist schon schwer genug, die Älteren in der Familie dazu zu bringen, dass sie sich jemanden anhören der blaue Haare hat. (wird echt als Argument dagegen vorgebracht)


Dabei sind blau gefärbte Haare sowas von 80er/90er Jahre. Aber das scheint die gleiche Sorte Mensch zu sein, die sich Ende der 60er, Anfang der 70er Jahre, über Männer mit langen Haaren und Schlaghosen aufgeregt hat.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu der Legalisierung von Cannabis?


Man sollte Cannabis und Tabakwaren auf eine Stufe stellen.

Verkauf nur in bestimmten Geschäften, Geschäfte müssen einen Abstand von x haben, bestehende Tabakläden 
haben aber Bestandschutz auch ohne Abstand x, keine 24/7 Öffnungszeiten, geprüft etc
Konsum soll auch im Geschäft erlaubt werden

Also ich bin absolut gegen den Konsum von Tabak oder Cannabis, aber hier würden wir wahrscheinlich sehr vielen Dealern ihre Grundlage entziehen und gleichzeitig den Zigarettenkonsum enorm reduzieren weil man nicht mal schnell zur Tanke, Aldi etc kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, dann hättest du dir noch mehr durchlesen müssen.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du salty bist...



Geht auch was anderes als ad hominem? 




compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist, dass viele, die in einer konventionellen Ehe (so auch wir/ich) mit unterschiedlichen Gehältern von der Klasse III schlichtweg profitieren, mit dem steuerlichen Vorteil eben primär Eigentum finanzieren.
> Es liegt auf der Hand, dass man eigene Pfründe nicht aufgeben will, unbedarft davon, was für die Allgemeinheit gut wäre.



Was die Leute mehrheitlich mit dem Geld machen, würde ich nicht so eindeutig sehen. Eheglattensplitting gibt es quer durch alle Klassen und die Mehrheit kann es sich auch damit nicht leisten, nenneswert Vermögen aufzubauen. Auch die Gegner von Ehegattensplitting kümmern sich nicht sonderlich um das "wofür", es geht nur um das "warum":
Warum sollte der Staat Geld verschenken und einen enormen zusätzlichen Bürokratieaufwand betreiben wegen einer rein privaten Geste?




Mottekus schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich sogar als betroffener an. Es erschließt sich mir nicht, warum für kinderlose Ehen Begünstigungen geschaffen werden.
> Unterstützung für Kinder sollte jedoch weiter gewährt werden.



Kinder kann man wesentlich besser unterstützen, in dem man direkt Kinder betreffende Kosten senkt. Da gibt es ohne Ende Posten, von Steuern auf Windeln über Kitagebühren und den immer weiter zunehmenden Nebenkosten von Schulbesuchen (gab mal Zeit, da wurde Bücher gestellt und die Mehrheit hatte ohne Nachhilfe eine Chance, gut betreut zu werden) bis hin zu Eintrittsgebühren in öffentlichen Einrichtungen und ÖPNV, wo der Staat direkt fördern könnte. Und das käme dann auch wirklich den Kindern zugute. Bislang haben wir eine Förderung von Eltern nach den Kriterien "verheiratet" !UND! "verdient viel Geld". Denn nur wenn beides gegeben ist, bringt das Ehegattensplitting einen deutlichen Bonus. "Tut irgendwas fürs Kindswohl" kommt dagegen überhaupt nicht in der Gleichung vor.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich halte eine Abschaffung des Splittings für rechtlich unmöglich, zumindest wenn beide Partner in der Lebensgemeinschaft sozialversicherungspflichtig arbeiten. Sonst kommt man an den Punkt an dem ein Paar, das 50:50 verdient, weniger Steuern zahlt als eines das 70:30 verdient, obwohl bei beiden beide Partner voll arbeiten. Diese Ungleichbehandlung wird nie vor Gericht bestehen.



Die eigentliche Ungleichbehandlung besteht darin, dass alle vier gleich viel arbeiten, aber eine Person mehr als doppelte einer anderen dafür bekommt. Ein Gericht, dass darin kein Problem sieht, soll über die paar Prozent Unterschied im effektiven Steuersatz nicht weinen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu der Legalisierung von Cannabis?



Es ist eine weitere Droge, die zwar nach aktuellem Wissensstand für Erwachsene nicht schädlicher ist, als andere, die legal sind, aber sehr wohl bei Heranwachsenden. Abgesehen davon, dass ersterer Wissensstand auf einem Vergleich der Konsummengen "Verkauf unter hohen Strafen verboten, Preise hoch, Beschaffung setzt kriminelle Energien voraus" vs. "kann man an jeder Supermarktkasse mitnehmen" beruht, ist letzteres für mich ein eindeutiges Argument gegen eine Legalisierung. In einer Traumweld mit funktionierendem Jugendschutz wäre THC zwar nicht bedenklicher als Ethanol und deutlich weniger schlimm als Nikotin, aber in so einer Welt leben wir nicht. Von daher kann ich zwar die Argumente derjenigen nachvollziehen, die Cannabis auf eine Stufe mit Schnapps stellen wollen, weil das den Substanzen angemessen ist, aber da wir Schnapps schon nicht in dem Maße unter Kontrolle haben, der für Cannabis eben auch wünschenswert wäre, folgt daraus für mich kein Legalisierungsgrund. "Problem B wäre nicht viel größer als Problem A, das wir schon haben" ist kein Grund, Problem B einzuführen, sondern sich mehr mit Problem A auseinanderzusetzen. Und medizinischer Einsatz von Canabiolen ist vollkommen unabhängig davon bereits heute möglich und erlaubt.

Aber ehrlich gesagt sind das derartige Nebenschauplätze, dass das auf meine Wahlentscheidung gar keinen Einfluss hat.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man sollte Cannabis und Tabakwaren auf eine Stufe stellen.


Wobei man ja auch Cannabis ohne Tabak konsumieren kann. Das weißt du?
Ich halte Tabak für deutlich schädlicher.
Aber Cannabis kann wie gesagt für Heranwachsende auch schädlich sein, was die geistige Entwicklung angeht.
Bei manchen ist es auch Einstiegsdroge für härtere Drogen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt sind das derartige Nebenschauplätze, dass das auf meine Wahlentscheidung gar keinen Einfluss hat.


Für mich ist dieses Thema auch nicht wahlentscheidend oder besonders wichtig.
Ich wollte es nur mal ansprechen, weil wir andere Themen schon öfter hatten.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich bin absolut gegen den Konsum von Tabak oder Cannabis


Moment, beim Bund sein und nicht rauchen?


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei man ja auch Cannabis ohne Tabak konsumieren kann. Das weißt du?


Du weißt auch, dass das gar nichts mit meiner Argumentation zu tun hat?

Meiner Meinung nach ist Cannabis nach aller Abwägung zu unschädlich um verboten zu bleiben, aber zu 
schädlich um es an der Aldi Kasse zu verkaufen. Tabak aber auch.


Poulton schrieb:


> Moment, beim Bund sein und nicht rauchen?


Zeiten ändern sich, bei mir hat auch aufm Schulhof kaum noch einer geraucht


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Cannabis nach aller Abwägung zu unschädlich um verboten zu bleiben, aber zu
> schädlich um es an der Aldi Kasse zu verkaufen. Tabak aber auch.


Deswegen sollte es meiner Meinung nach erst ab 21 Jahren verkauft werden (wegen der dann abgeschlossenen Hirnentwicklung Heranwachsender). Und für medizinische Zwecke auf Rezept z.B. in Apotheken.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte es meiner Meinung nach erst ab 21 Jahren verkauft werden (wegen der dann abgeschlossenen Hirnentwicklung Heranwachsender). Und für medizinische Zwecke auf Rezept z.B. in Apotheken.


Ich eh da einen kleinen Widerspruch.
Wenn du es nur zu medizinischen Zwecken erlaubt haben möchtest kannst du dir die Altersregel schenken
weil das Alter dann von medizinischer Seite festgelegt wird.

Und ganz generell hast du die Situation damit eigentlich nicht geändert








						404
					

Die Bundesärztekammer ist die Spitzenorganisation der ärztlichen Selbstverwaltung; sie vertritt die berufspolitischen Interessen der Ärztinnen und Ärzte in Deutschland. Als Arbeitsgemeinschaft der 17 deutschen Ärztekammern wirkt die Bundesärztekammer BÄK aktiv am gesundheitspolitischen...




					www.bundesaerztekammer.de


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zeiten ändern sich, bei mir hat auch aufm Schulhof kaum noch einer geraucht


Und Rothändle sind auch nur noch Damentabak.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich eh da einen kleinen Widerspruch.
> Wenn du es nur zu medizinischen Zwecken erlaubt haben möchtest kannst du dir die Altersregel schenken
> weil das Alter dann von medizinischer Seite festgelegt wird.


Das muß dann der Arzt abwägen. Aber generell ist es halt so das bei Heranwachsenden Cannabis nachweislich schädlich sein kann.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon schrieb ist Cannabis für bestimmte medizinische Zwecke wohl ganz gut zu gebrauchen.


Die Alkoholindustrie veröffentlicht auch alle Nasenlang eine Studie, die besagt, dass ein glas Wein pro Tag supergesund ist.
Und die Lebensmittelindustrie erklärt heute noch, dass es keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Zucker und Diabetes bzw. Übergewicht gibt.
Glaubst du da wirklich dran?


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Ungleichbehandlung besteht darin, dass alle vier gleich viel arbeiten, aber eine Person mehr als doppelte einer anderen dafür bekommt. Ein Gericht, dass darin kein Problem sieht, soll über die paar Prozent Unterschied im effektiven Steuersatz nicht weinen.


Ah?
Und das möchtest du natürlich irgendwie zwangsfestlegen?
Durch wen?
Ich habe ein paar Posts weiter oben geschrieben, das in Deutschland (BGB) Vertragsfreiheit herrscht. das wilsst du ja dann offensichtlich abschaffen und Arbeit so gut wie ohne Vorleistung, Schule, Studium, Weiterbildung, etc = Qualifikation, bezahlen?!


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Glaubst du da wirklich dran?


Mit Glauben hat das nicht viel zu tun:


> Als empirisch nach den Grundsätzen der evidenzbasierten Medizin nachgewiesen gilt eine Wirksamkeit in der Therapie chronischer neuropathischer Schmerzen. Weniger gut belegt ist nach diesen Regeln die Wirksamkeit bei Tumorschmerzen und bei durch Multiple Sklerose verursachter Muskelspastik. Nabilon wird bei Chemotherapie-induzierter Übelkeit und Erbrechen angewendet, andere Cannabiszubereitungen in dieser Indikation im Rahmen eines Heilversuchs. Eine durch Tumor- oder AIDS-Erkrankung verursachte Kachexie kann durch die Appetit steigernde Wirkung gelindert werden.
> 
> In der Palliativmedizin ist die Fortsetzung einer Cannabistherapie nach nachgewiesen erfolgreicher Symptomkontrolle bei neuropathischen Schmerzen, Spastik bei Multipler Sklerose oder nach Neurotraumata etabliert.
> 
> Schmerzpatienten können durch die Einnahme von pharmazeutischem Cannabis die Einnahme von Opioiden reduzieren oder gänzlich absetzen.


Quelle: Cannabis und Cannabinoide als Arzneimittel

Ich will nicht sagen das es ein "Allheilmittel" ist, aber es hat einen nachgewiesenen medizinischen Nutzen. Und kann mit bestimmten Indikationen eine gute Alternative sein. Es gibt auch noch mehr Erkrankungen wo Cannabis im Verdacht steht zu helfen. Aber das sind wohl noch keine 100% gesicherten Erkenntnisse.

Und mitlerweile müsstest du (vor allem aus dem Naturwissenschaftsthread) wissen, dass ich mich an Fakten orientiere.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

Ein Arzneimittel ist ein Arzneimittel und kein Genussmittel. Als Erstere sind auch Morphium, Methadon, etc. zugelassen ohne dass jemand verlang sie als Letzteres freizugeben.
Das sollte man in der Diskussion strikt trennen.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

@Olstyle : Deswegen wäre ich ja für eine Legalisierung nur unter der Bedingung das man 21 Ist.
Dann könnte man Cannabis von mir aus in Coffeeshops verkaufen und konsumieren. Wie in Holland.
Und in bestimmten Mengen besitzen.

Selber habe ich damit negative Erfahrungen gemacht aber deswegen will ich es nicht verteufeln.
Ich kenne auch welche die das konsumieren und voll klar kommen im Leben und ihren Jobs/Familie nachgehen.
Die rauchen z.B. nur 1 mal die Woche am Wochenende.
Ich kenne solche und solche.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Olstyle : Deswegen wäre ich ja für eine Legalisierung nur unter der Bedingung das man 21 Ist.


Was hat das mit meinem Argument zu tun.
Du kannst (Gott sei Dank) auch nicht einfach los gehen und dir ohne Rezept einen Schuss Morphium in der Apotheke kaufen, trotzdem hindert das kein Krankenhaus daran es einzusetzen.
Ein Stoff muss nicht "zum Spaß" freigegeben sein um Medikament zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was hat das mit meinem Argument zu tun.
> Du kannst (Gott sei Dank) auch nicht einfach los gehen und dir ohne Rezept einen Schuss Morphium in der Apotheke kaufen, trotzdem hindert das kein Krankenhaus daran es einzusetzen.
> Ein Stoff muss nicht "zum Spaß" freigegeben sein um Medikament zu sein.


Morphium ist etwas ganz anderes weil es hochgradig abhängig machen kann.  Eine ganz andere Hausnummer.

Mein Argument mit den 21 Jahren ist eben, dass es vorher zu Entwicklungsstörungen bei Heranwachsenden kommen kann. Außerdem spricht für eine Legalisierung das kein gestreckter Dreck mehr verkauft werden kann.
Der Drogen/Schwarzmarkt würde auch eingedämmt. Und der Staat könnte sogar durch Steuern dran mit verdienen.
Und warum sollte Alkohol weiter legal sein obwohl er nachweislich schädlicher ist und Cannabis nicht?
Alkohol wird in der Gesellschaft als normal angesehen und verharmlost und Cannabis ist eine böse Droge.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

Kannst du ja alles so finden (ich bin da voll bei "Wir haben zwei Volksdrogen. Ich brauche keine Dritte", nur weil man die anderen Beiden nicht ohne Aufstand los bekommt muss man keine Dritte hinzufügen). Aber lenk halt bitte nicht mit dem Arzneimittel Thema ab, weil es wie gesagt davon vollkommen unabhängig ist.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber lenk halt bitte nicht mit dem Arzneimittel Thema ab, weil es wie gesagt davon vollkommen unabhängig ist.


Ich lenke nicht damit ab. Ich finde nur wenn Cannabis nicht legalisiert werden sollte, dann zumindest als Arzeneimittel anerkannt. Was ja immer noch nicht ganz der Fall ist.  Patienten die das gerne hätten, bekommen das nicht immer verordnet bzw von den Krankenkassen erstattet. Ein Gesetz gibt es aber wohl schon seit 2017.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2021)

Die Frage ist doch was der Impact der Legalisierung auf das Gesundheitssystem ist.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Patienten die das gerne hätten, bekommen das nicht immer verordnet


Das liegt aber nicht am Gesetzgeber sondern an den Ärzten. Aus Sicht des Gesetzgebers sind solche Arzneimittel zulassungsfähig und es wurden auch welche zugelassen.
Wenn die (unter Umständen zu Recht, wieder Beispiel Opioide: die hätten auch mehr Patienten gerne als sie sie bekommen) nicht oft verschrieben werden ist das nicht sein Bier.

Über Entkriminalisierung von privaten Drogenmiss/gebrauch ganz allgemein sollte man imo aber nachdenken. Den Süchtigen nach was auch immer dafür im Extremfall noch wegzusperren hilft Niemandem.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was der Impact der Legalisierung auf das Gesundheitssystem ist.


Ich glaube nicht dass das Gesundheitssystem dadurch mehr belastet wird.
Vielleicht wird dann auch weniger Alkohol getrunken.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am Gesetzgeber sondern an den Ärzten. Aus Sicht des Gesetzgebers sind solche Arzneimittel zulassungsfähig und es wurden auch welche zugelassen.
> Wenn die (unter Umständen zu Recht, wieder Beispiel Opioide: die hätten auch mehr Patienten gerne als sie sie bekommen) nicht oft verschrieben werden ist das nicht sein Bier.


Ich hatte geschrieben "bzw Krankenkassen". Klar liegt es primär im Ermessen des Arztes. Aber auch die Krankenkassen haben noch nicht alle Cannabis als Medizin anerkannt. Aber Homäopathie wird teilweise übernommen. Wo gar keine Wirkung nachgewiesen ist.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Über Entkriminalisierung von privaten Drogenmiss/gebrauch ganz allgemein sollte man imo aber nachdenken. Den Süchtigen nach was auch immer dafür im Extremfall noch wegzusperren hilft Niemandem.


Ja finde ich auch.


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele CDU Politiker müssen eigentlich noch von Rechtsextremisten erschossen werden damit Don rafft, dass es hier keinen Linksruck gibt?



Oder halt normale Bürger, wie jetzt erst wieder in Idar-Oberstein.



JePe schrieb:


> Tatsaechlich verhindern vermutlich gar nicht, weil Vorteilsnahme in der Natur des Menschen liegt. Aber ein den Namen verdienendes Lobbyregister - dass vor allem die CDU fuerchtet wie der Teufel das Weihwasser - koennte das Problem eindaemmen, zumindest aber dafuer sorgen, dass die Vetternwirtschaft alle vier Jahre bestraft werden koennte. Stattdessen maeandern Amthor, Guttenberg & Co. mit der ermuedenden Regelmaessigkeit einer ungeliebten Jahreszeit immer weiter durch die politische Landschaft.



Es ließe sich aber auch damit erschweren, wenn wie in anderen Berufen auch Nebentätigkeiten genehmigungspflichtig sind. Und zwar vorher.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder halt normale Bürger, wie jetzt erst wieder in Idar-Oberstein.


Ganz anderer Fall und diese Schuldzuweisung kommt nur aus der rechten Ecke.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Die CDU hat wohl einen neuen Wahlwerbespot gemacht mit dem "Querdenker" der zu Laschet auf die Bühne gekommen ist. Und die beiden dicht ohne Maske beieinander standen.

Laschet mit Querdenker: CDU sorgt mit Wahlwerbespot für Empörung

Gerade nach dem unfassbaren Mord in Idar-Oberstein sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort: Man muss auch reduzieren können.


Oder man schaut sich Seitens des Gesetzgebers mal Regelungen des anderen deutschen Staates an, die schon zu einer Entlastung führen können. z.B. einmal pro Monat einen bezahlten Haushaltstag, der nicht auf Kosten des regulären Urlaub geht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja ich bin übrigens nicht verheiratet, sehe aber immer noch die Ehe, in welcher Form auch immer, als die Keimzelle unserer Gesellschaft!


Bist du geistig wieder in den 70er Jahren der alten Bundesrepublik stehengeblieben?


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich lenke nicht damit ab. Ich finde nur wenn Cannabis nicht legalisiert werden sollte, dann zumindest als Arzeneimittel anerkannt. Was ja immer noch nicht ganz der Fall ist.  Patienten die das gerne hätten, bekommen das nicht immer verordnet bzw von den Krankenkassen erstattet. Ein Gesetz gibt es aber wohl schon seit 2017.


Vielleicht zur Klarstellung, da einige meiner Bekannten Ärzte sind und das Thema natürlich auch schon bequatscht wurde. Ich gebe da einfach mal das mir Übermittelte wieder:
Es gibt sehr viele  anerkannte und sogar "alltägliche" Medikamente, welche Auszüge der Cannabispflanze als Hauptwirkstoff haben. Es ist in der Fachwelt völlig unstrittig, dass Wirkbestandteile der Pflanze medizinisch dosiert wertvoll sind.
Reines Cannabis z. B. als Tee- oder Rauchprodukt ist deswegen noch nicht zugelassen, weil es eben noch viel andere Wirkstoffe beinhaltet, die evtl. aus medizinischer Sicht kontraproduktiv zum Heilungsprozess sind.

Es ist weiterhin unstrittig, dass bei z. B. Krebspatienten mit großen Schmerzen die Verabreichung von reinem Cannabis als z. B. Tee stark schmerzlindernd (das ist das Hauptanliegen der Betroffenen zur Legalisierung) und mit den Wirkstoffen natürlich heilend ist.
Es ist in der Fachwelt anerkannt und auch bestätigt, dass in diesen (ich nenne es mal) Extremsituationen die Zufuhr von Cannabis der Gabe von z. B. Cortison eindeutig zu bevorzugen ist, da Letzteres unglaublich viele schädliche Nebenwirkungen hat.

Allerdings unerwünscht ist dabei aus medizinischer Sicht die Wirkung, die wir landläufig als "high" bezeichnen, sowie Nebenbestandteile, die ähnlich schädigend z. B. bei Rauchgenuss wie bei Tabak sind.

Insofern muss man stark differenzieren in "Heilmittel" und "Genussmittel".

Lange Zeit wurde Cannabis als "Einstiegsdroge" tituliert.
Tatsächlich aber ist mittlerweile in Studien belegt, dass bei allen, die weit gefährlichere Drogen konsumieren, zu über 70% Alkohol als Einstiegsdroge festgestellt wurde.

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Alkohol:
 reines Genussmittel, Abhängigkeitsgefahr, Gesundheitsschädlich, keine medizinische Wirkung, Einstiegsdroge
Tabak:
reines Genussmittel, Abhängigkeitsgefahr, Gesundheitsschädlich, keine medizinische Wirkung, Einstiegsdroge
Cannabis:
Genussmittel, Abhängigkeitsgefahr, Gesundheitsschädlich, starke medizinische Wirkung, Einstiegsdroge

In Relation der Vor- und Nachteile ist witziger Weise Cannabis das einzige Produkt, dass auch Vorteile hat.

In wie weit das nun eine Basis für eine "Volkslegalisierung" wäre, sei mal dahingestellt.
Ich denke aber, dass genau obige Abwägungen in jenen Ländern Entscheidungsgrundlagen waren, das Cannabis legalisiert wurde.
Das Kernproblem bei all diesen Genussmitteln ist nicht das Produkt selbst, sondern der exzessive und somit langfristig gesundheitsschädliche Effekt Derselben.


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2021)

Die medizinische Anwendung als Arzneimittel ist seit 2011 legal.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die medizinische Anwendung als Arzneimittel ist seit 2011 legal.


Die Anwendung ist legal, richtig, aber die *Zulassung* reinem Cannabis als Heilmittel gibt es noch nicht.
Nur für die einzelnen Wirkstoffe in Medikamenten.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Glauben hat das nicht viel zu tun:


Opiate dienen auch als medizinische Mittel, aber niemand käme auf die Idee, die frei verkäuflich anzubieten.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

@compisucher : Sehr guter Beitrag!



Threshold schrieb:


> Opiate dienen auch als medizinische Mittel, aber niemand käme auf die Idee, die frei verkäuflich anzubieten.


Naja, du hattest gestern noch, die Wirksamkeit von Cannabis als medizinisches Mittel, anhand merkwürdiger Vergleiche in Frage gestellt.
Das habe ich und auch compisucher widerlegt.


----------



## JePe (22. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah?
> Und das möchtest du natürlich irgendwie zwangsfestlegen?
> Durch wen?
> Ich habe ein paar Posts weiter oben geschrieben, das in Deutschland (BGB) Vertragsfreiheit herrscht. das wilsst du ja dann offensichtlich abschaffen und Arbeit so gut wie ohne Vorleistung, Schule, Studium, Weiterbildung, etc = Qualifikation, bezahlen?!



Ich uebersetze das mal aus CDU ins Deutsche: wenn sie weniger Geld kriegt, ist sie selber schuld. Immerhin haben wir ja die Vertragsfreiheit und Frauen kleinere Gehirne.

Was ist eigentlich aus dem "alle Menschen sind gleich"-Ding geworden? Dem Verbot, Frauen zu diskriminieren und dem grundgesetzlichen Auftrag des Staates, im Gegenteil ihre Rechte zu foerdern, zu schuetzen und wo noetig durchzusetzen?

Aber huebsch, dass Du mit Maeren vom "Zwang" beim Leser ein Schaudern hervorzurufen suchst.

Und apropos Zwang. Euer Generalsekretaer hatte ja letztens den Geistesblitz, Scholz muesse seinen Wahlkampf wegen der arg theatralischen "Durchsuchung" (Botengang trifft es im Ergebnis irgendwie besser?) im Bundesfinanzministerium ruhen lassen. Da nehme ich mal an, dass Armin mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen wird? Denn immerhin hat ja seine schwarz-gelbe Landesregierung den Hambacher Forst unter konstruierten Vorwaenden raeumen lassen, wie das VG Koeln entschieden hat.

Aber ach. Ich weiss schon. Es gilt den Kommunismus zu verhindern. Da darf man nicht zimperlich sein.

Du meine Guete. Irgendwie riechts hier komisch. Hat da vielleicht irgendwer Angst, in die Opposition zu muessen?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, du hattest gestern noch, die Wirksamkeit von Cannabis als medizinisches Mittel, anhand merkwürdiger Vergleiche in Frage gestellt.


Ja, Schmerzmittel. Auch Alkohol kannst du dafür verwenden.
Aber nichts davon heilt irgendwas.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2021)

Herr Söder stiftet zu Straftaten an









						Hat Markus Söder zur Wählertäuschung aufgerufen?
					

Angesichts schlechter Umfragewerte verschärft Bayerns Ministerpräsident den Ton – und liefert einen hoch umstrittenen Wahlkampf-Tipp. Die Kritik ist groß. Drohen Söder nun Anzeigen und ein Verfahren wegen Wählertäuschung?




					www.t-online.de


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Schmerzmittel. Auch Alkohol kannst du dafür verwenden.


Schon wieder ein merkwürdiger Vergleich. Oder wird Alkohol in der Schmerztherapie verwendet?
Und bis man keine Schmerzen mehr durch Alkohol bemerkt, muß man schon kräftig einen sitzen haben.
Außerdem wird Cannabis nicht nur als Schmerzmittel verwendet.


> Aber nichts davon heilt irgendwas.


Es werden zumindest Beschwerden gelindert.

Ich glaube du ignorierst meine Zitate und Argumente die ich zu dem Thema poste.
Aber ich muß da auch nicht mehr weiter mit dir darüber diskutieren.

Anderes Thema:



> "Suchen Sie am Wahltag noch einmal durch im Haus, jeden den sie finden können", sagt Söder und zählt auf: Mann, Frau, Freundin, Opa, Oma, Onkel, Tante. "Fragen Sie alle: 'Was möchtest du denn wählen?' Und wenn diejenigen sagen: 'CSU', sagen Sie: 'Sofort mit zum Wählen!' Und wenn sie sagen, sie schwanken noch bei einem anderen, sagen Sie: 'Gute Idee, lass dir noch eine Woche Zeit, die Wahl ist erst nächste Woche.'"
> Es gibt ein paar Lacher, Söder geht nicht darauf ein. Mit strengem Blick sagt er: "Es ist jetzt wirklich ernst" – und fährt in seiner Rede fort.
> Anderen absichtlich einen falschen Termin für die Wahl nennen, sodass sie diese verpassen? Markus Söder ist immerhin "Dr. jur.", um so mehr muss man sich fragen, was ihn da geritten hat.



und



> "Wählertäuschung" ist strafbar, nach Paragraf 108a Strafgesetzbuch – das gilt auch für die Variante, dass man "bewirkt", dass jemand "gegen seinen Willen nicht wählt". Und sogar die öffentliche Aufforderung dazu steht nach Paragraf 111 unter Strafe; sogar dann, wenn die Aufforderung "ohne Erfolg" bleibt. Und es genügt nach der Rechtsprechung, wenn derjenige, der zu einer Straftat auffordert, "billigend in Kauf nimmt, dass seine Aufforderung ernst genommen wird".
> 
> Der Kriminalpolizeiinspektion Schweinfurt lagen bis Stand gestern Nachmittag immerhin drei Strafanzeigen gegen Söder vor, teilte die Behörde dem SPIEGEL auf Nachfrage mit. Zwar habe Söder "wohl offensichtlich" nicht selbst Wählertäuschung begangen. Jedoch nimmt die Staatsanwaltschaft immerhin Paragraf 111 Strafgesetzbuch in den Blick.
> 
> Sie verweist unter anderem auf ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH), wonach eine solche Aufforderung "nicht zwingend ernst gemeint sein muss", um als solche strafbar zu sein, und dass sie auch nicht befolgt werden muss. Sondern es genüge, dass sie "zumindest den Eindruck der Ernstlichkeit machen muss", und dass dies "vom Auffordernden gewollt" sein muss.


Quelle: Umstrittene Äußerung von Ministerpräsident Söder: Ein schlechter Scherz – oder doch eine Straftat?

Naja, ich glaube nicht das er dafür juristisch belangt werden kann. So eine Äußerung kann man gar nicht für ernst nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du ignorierst meine Zitate und Argumente die ich zu dem Thema poste.
> Aber ich muß da auch nicht mehr weiter mit dir darüber diskutieren.


Wie gesagt, Medizin bedeutet für mich eine heilende Wirkung. Schmerzmittel haben immer den Nachteil, dass sie abhängig machen können.
Daher sollten Schmerzmittel nie ohne professionelle Aufsicht genommen werden und das schließt Cannabis mit ein und daher ist es raus, wenns um freien Kauf geht. Ganz einfach. Und genau darum ging es ja, Legalisierung. Ich bin dagegen.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Medizin bedeutet für mich eine heilende Wirkung.


Das ist *deine* Definiton. Erstens muß Medizin therapeutisch *wirksam* sein. Heilung, also die Behebung der Ursache, kann keine Definition alleine dafür sein.  Dann würde ja die Hälfte oder noch mehr aller Medikamente wegfallen.
Und nochmal: Cannabis wird nicht nur als Schmerzmittel eingesetzt!



> Schmerzmittel haben immer den Nachteil, dass sie abhängig machen können.


Alkohol und Nikotin machen auch abhängig. Und sind nachweislich schädlicher. Kann man überall kaufen.



> Daher sollten Schmerzmittel nie ohne professionelle Aufsicht genommen werden und das schließt Cannabis mit ein und daher ist es raus, wenns um freien Kauf geht. Ganz einfach. Und genau darum ging es ja, Legalisierung. Ich bin dagegen.


Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher was eine allgemeine Legalisierung angeht.


----------



## Eckism (22. September 2021)

Was habt ihr hier eigentlich für Probleme? Cannabis konsumieren ist völlig legal, nur der Besitz nicht. Keinem wird ans Bein gepinkelt, wenn er mit seinen 2 Gramm erwischt wird, man muss es nur abgeben. Bei größeren Mengen wird einem auch nur der Handel unterstellt...macht doch nicht immer aus ner Fliege einen Elefanten.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alkohol und Nikotin machen auch abhängig. Und sind nachweislich schädlicher. Kann man überall kaufen.
> Ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher was eine allgemeine Legalisierung angeht.


Von der reinen Logik her gäbe es nur 2 Alternativen:
1) Verbot von Tabak und Alkohol und keine Legalisierung von Cannabis.
2)Legalisierung von Cannabis, da ein wenig weniger schädlich als Alkohol und Tabak

Der jetzige IST-Zustand ist rein sachbezogen nicht haltbar und vollkommen unlogisch,
da zwei Genussmittel nachweislich stark schädigend sind und ein etwas weniger schädigendes Produkt die Legalisierung verwehrt wird.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich, warum Rauchen stark bekämpft wird (was prinzipielle erst mal richtig ist), die wirkliche Volksdroge Alkohol aber weiterhin gesellschaftsfähig ist und beworben werden darf.
Rein sachbezogen dürfte es in Relation der gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen im Vergleich zu Tabak z B. kein Verkauf von Alkohol ist Gaststätten geben.
Kaputte Leber wegen jeden Tag 2-3 Glas Wein oder Bier am Abend oder kaputte Lunge wg. 1 Schachtel Zigaretten /Tag hat beides genau die gleichen Auswirkungen für das Gesundheitssystem.


Eckism schrieb:


> Was habt ihr hier eigentlich für Probleme? Cannabis konsumieren ist völlig legal, nur der Besitz nicht. Keinem wird ans Bein gepinkelt, wenn er mit seinen 2 Gramm erwischt wird, man muss es nur abgeben. Bei größeren Mengen wird einem auch nur der Handel unterstellt...macht doch nicht immer aus ner Fliege einen Elefanten.


Jaaa, der Denkfehler bei der aktuellen Gesetzgebung ist in der Tat:
"Bisher ist der Besitz und Handel mit Cannabis in Deutschland illegal, doch das konsumieren der Droge ist erlaubt."

Stellt sich für mich die Logikfrage, wie man was konsumieren kann, wenn der Besitz nicht erlaubt ist.   

Die 2 gr. ist eine "Tolerierung", von der Rechtslage auf dem Papier her haste Knast im Gepäck.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der jetzige IST-Zustand ist rein sachbezogen nicht haltbar und vollkommen unlogisch,
> da zwei Genussmittel nachweislich stark schädigend sind und ein etwas weniger schädigendes Produkt die Legalisierung verwehrt wird.


Ja genau. Und dann nennen sie es "nur" *Genuss*mittel. Was an sich schon eine Verharmlosung ist. Nikotin macht hochgradig abhängig.  Und die schrecklichen Bilder auf den Zigarettenschachteln kommen mir manchmal wie eine Farce vor. Als wenn der Staat ernsthaft an der Gesundheit seiner Bürger interessiert wäre. Letztendlich verdient er daran reichlich mit (Tabaksteuer) und dahinter steckt eine großer Industrie.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2021)

Naja kaum einer raucht nur einmal pro Woche, aber viele Trinken nur einmal pro Woche etwas.

Deswegen finde ich Alkohol weniger schlimm als Zigaretten.

Wobei das vielleicht zu allgemein ist, denn wer zündet sich täglich mehrere Zigarren an?

Vielleicht machen Zigaretten Tabak einfach nur zu leicht in zu großen Mengen verfügbar, genau wie Bier beim Alkohol.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja kaum einer raucht nur einmal pro Woche, aber viele Trinken nur einmal pro Woche etwas.
> 
> Deswegen finde ich Zigaretten weniger schlimm als Alkohol.


Die Logik verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wobei das vielleicht zu allgemein ist, denn wer zündet sich täglich mehrere Zigarren an?


Zigarren oder Pfeifen kann man nicht so gut mit Zigaretten vergleichen, weil die meistens nur "gepafft" werden.
Bei der Inhalation wird mehr Nikotin und auch andere schädliche Stoffe aufgenommen.
Aber man muß auch genetisch für Nikotinsucht disponiert sein.
Ich kenne Pfeifenraucher die rauchen nur gelegentlich ihre Pfeife. Oder auch Zigarettenraucher die nur auf einer Party rauchen. Das sind aber die Wenigsten. Die meisten Raucher sind abhängig.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Logik verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


Ich hab es ja auch verdreht 
Ups


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Letztendlich verdient er daran reichlich mit (Tabaksteuer) und dahinter steckt eine großer Industrie.


Exactly und bei Alkohol kommt noch das Argument "Kultur" on top zu den Steuereinnahmen und Lobbyeinflüssen...
Es wird eben mit zweierlei Maßstab gemessen..


----------



## Eckism (22. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jaaa, der Denkfehler bei der aktuellen Gesetzgebung ist in der Tat:
> "Bisher ist der Besitz und Handel mit Cannabis in Deutschland illegal, doch das konsumieren der Droge ist erlaubt."
> 
> Stellt sich für mich die Logikfrage, wie man was konsumieren kann, wenn der Besitz nicht erlaubt ist.
> ...


Ist kein Denkfehler...du willst das Zeug ja wahrscheilich nicht Kiloweise Zuhause lagern. Nur das soll verhindert werden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Bei ner Polizeikontrolle ist einer der Mitfahrer immer ausgestiegen und hat den "Besitz"in Ruhe geraucht und gut wars, geht natürlich nicht, wenn wann viel dabei hat. Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich, warum Rauchen stark bekämpft wird (was prinzipielle erst mal richtig ist), die wirkliche Volksdroge Alkohol aber weiterhin gesellschaftsfähig ist und beworben werden darf.
> Rein sachbezogen dürfte es in Relation der gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen im Vergleich zu Tabak z B. kein Verkauf von Alkohol ist Gaststätten geben.
> Kaputte Leber wegen jeden Tag 2-3 Glas Wein oder Bier am Abend oder kaputte Lunge wg. 1 Schachtel Zigaretten /Tag hat beides genau die gleichen Auswirkungen für das Gesundheitssystem.


Alkohol gilt halt als Kulturgut und aus Tradition wird gesoffen.
Denk daran -- bis in den 90ern war es erlaubte Tradition, seine Frau zu verprügeln.
Das gleiche Problem hat jetzt die Lebensmittelindustrie mit dem Zucker.
Zucker aktiviert die gleichen Rezeptoren im Gehirn wie Kokain. 
Zucker verbieten?
Mir persönlich würde es ja schon mal reichen, dass diese Probleme öffentlich diskutiert werden. aber das passiert ja nicht mal. In Bayern gilt Bier weiterhin als Grundnahrungsmittel. Dabei ist Bier meiner Meinung nach viel gefährlicher als Schnaps oder vergleichbar.
In Bier ist zwar weniger Alkohol pro 100ml enthalten. Aber Bier wird viel mehr getrunken als Schnaps oder Wein.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir persönlich würde es ja schon mal reichen, dass diese Probleme öffentlich diskutiert werden. aber das passiert ja nicht mal. In Bayern gilt Bier weiterhin als Grundnahrungsmittel. Dabei ist Bier meiner Meinung nach viel gefährlicher als Schnaps oder vergleichbar.
> In Bier ist zwar weniger Alkohol pro 100ml enthalten. Aber Bier wird viel mehr getrunken als Schnaps oder Wein.


Ich kenne/kannte "richtige" Alkoholiker die haben kein Bier mehr getrunken. Dafür lieber 1-2 Flaschen Vodka um auf ihren Tagesspiegel zu bekommen. Sonst haben sie nicht mehr "funktioniert".  Es gibt solche und solche.
Tatsache ist das an Alkohol viele Menschen sterben oder schwer krank werden. Und auch ihre und andere Leben zerstören können.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran -- bis in den 90ern war es erlaubte Tradition, seine Frau zu verprügeln.


Nicht nur das: https://www.boell.de/de/2016/11/09/...utschland-und-ihre-langfristigen-auswirkungen


> Ein erstes Beispiel dafür ist der Einigungsvertrag selbst, in dem für ostdeutsche Alleinerziehende eine Ausnahmeklausel aufgenommen wurde, nach der für sie die westdeutsche Regelung, automatisch einen Amtsvormund für das Kind zugewiesen zu bekommen, nicht galt. Auf dem ehemaligen Gebiet der DDR wurden 1986 bereits 30 Prozent aller Kinder außerhalb einer Ehe geboren (heute sind es sogar über 60 Prozent).[16] Was im Westen akzeptierte Praxis war und nur eine kleine Anzahl Frauen betraf, wäre im Osten unvermittelbar gewesen, sowohl unter Frauen als auch unter Männern. Wie zuvor bereits beschrieben, wurde erst 1998 der verordnete Amtsvormund für erwachsene Alleinerziehende offiziell abgeschafft.


Man muss schon ein Arsch mit Ohren sein, sich eine Regelung einfallen zu lassen, die den Kindern von Alleinerziehenden automatisch einen Amtsvormund zuweist.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne/kannte "richtige" Alkoholiker die haben kein Bier mehr getrunken. Dafür lieber 1-2 Flaschen Vodka um auf ihren Tagesspiegel zu bekommen. Sonst haben sie nicht mehr "funktioniert".  Es gibt solche und solche.
> Tatsache ist das an Alkohol viele Menschen sterben oder schwer krank werden. Und auch ihre und andere Leben zerstören können.


Die sind krank und denen muss man helfen.

Ich meine den normalen Konsumenten. Der sitzt in seiner Gruppe, amüsiert sich und haut sich ein paar Bier rein.
Sagt sich dann, dass das ja nur Bier war und er sowieso 3x schiffen war. Da ist kein Alkohol mehr, alles ins Klo gestrullert. Ergo setzt er sich hinters Steuer und fährt einen unbeteiligten um, weil er damit nicht rechnet, dass er 1,5 Promille intus hat.
Ich kann mich noch an meine Kindheit erinnern. Wenn Familienfeiern waren. Da wurde gebechert, was die Kisten hergaben und keiner hat sich um irgendwas geschert. Keiner war da Alkoholiker oder so, Saufen gehörte einfach dazu und am Ende waren sie breit und sind dann nach Hause gefahren.
Und wenn  ich heute gucke, was meine Kinder betrifft, wird auch heute immer noch gebechert. Saufen gehört gesellschaftlich dazu. Es gibt kein Umdenken, weil nicht darüber gesprochen wird.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind krank und denen muss man helfen.


Manchmal sind die Übergänge fließend. Und nicht jeder will sich das eingestehen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine den normalen Konsumenten. Der sitzt in seiner Gruppe, amüsiert sich und haut sich ein paar Bier rein.
> Sagt sich dann, dass das ja nur Bier war und er sowieso 3x schiffen war. Da ist kein Alkohol mehr, alles ins Klo gestrullert. Ergo setzt er sich hinters Steuer und fährt einen unbeteiligten um, weil er damit nicht rechnet, dass er 1,5 Promille intus hat.
> Ich kann mich noch an meine Kindheit erinnern. Wenn Familienfeiern waren. Da wurde gebechert, was die Kisten hergaben und keiner hat sich um irgendwas geschert. Keiner war da Alkoholiker oder so, Saufen gehörte einfach dazu und am Ende waren sie breit und sind dann nach Hause gefahren.


Früher hat man das noch "Lockerer" gesehen. Da hat der Chef auf dem Bau das auch noch toleriert wenn seine Arbeiter sich mal einen genehmigen. Solange sie ihre Arbeit gemacht machen.
Heute undenkbar.



Threshold schrieb:


> Saufen gehört gesellschaftlich dazu. Es gibt kein Umdenken, weil nicht darüber gesprochen wird.


Ein Anfang wäre schon mal die Werbung dafür zu verbieten. Wie bei Tabakwaren.


----------



## hoffgang (22. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Trennung
> 
> Findet ihr es nicht auch kritisch wie wenig die Außenpolitik derzeit ausmacht?
> Also wirklich bei allen großen Parteien von AfD bis Linke.


Um das nochmal aufzugreifen, die FAZ hat heute einen Artikel über die nukleare Teilhabe veröffentlicht, welche Parteien wie dazu stehen, wie der derzeitige Plan in Deutschland diesbezüglich ist. Leider ist der Artikel mittlerweile hinter einer Paywall: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik...-nuklearen-teilhabe-in-der-nato-17546733.html

TLR, aktuell sollen neue Trägersysteme (Flugzeuge) für die nukleare Rolle beschafft werden, voll hinter dem aktuellen System der NukTH steht nur die CDU/CSU, bei anderen Parteien wird entweder schwammig formuliert, dass Alternativen geprüft werden sollten, bei der Linken steht deutlich, Atombomben raus aus Deutschland & keine Trägersysteme zur Verfügung stellen. Interessant dabei: Die FDP steht der Teilhabe auch eher kritisch entgegen.

Dabei gibts verschiedene Szenarien, alle mit Auswirkungen auf den Rest von Europa. Interessant ist auch der internationale Kontext. Frankreich ist aktuell sehr sauer auf die USA, weil die in einen Uboot Deal mit dem Aussies gegrätscht sind, jetzt verkündet Biden, dass die USA sich stärker in der Sahel Zone engagieren wollen, dort ist das französische Interesse sehr groß. Ob das jetzt ein Entgegenkommen an Frankreich ist um die Wogen nach dem Uboot Debakel zu glätten, oder ne US Reaktion auf die Möglichkeit, dass die russische Wagner Gruppe in Mali zum Einsatz kommt darf dabei spekuliert werden.


> In the framework of their joint fight against terrorism, the United States commits to reinforcing its support to counter-terrorism operations in the Sahel, conducted by European states.



Die Frage, inwieweit sich Europa von den USA emanzipieren will / bzw. kann ist weiter weit offen und lässt jede Menge Gestaltungsspielraum. Ob die Nukleare Teilhabe hierbei eine Rolle spielt in der nächsten Legislaturperiode kann diskutiert werden, man sollte aber nicht vergessen, Rot-Grün hat gezeigt, dass man zu Realpolitik in der Lage ist, das hat der Einmarsch im Kosovo gezeigt, dass hat die Beistandsbekundung von Schröder 2001 gezeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mein Argument mit den 21 Jahren ist eben...



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube gesetzliche Altersgrenzen oberhalb von 18 wird sowieso das Verfassungsgericht schlucken. Bis zu einem gewissen Maße/mit Begründung kann man das in Privatverträgen machen (z.B. Versicherungstarife oder Mietautos), aber gegenüber dem Staat ist man mit 18 Volljährig und das heißt man hat ALLE Rechte.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich lenke nicht damit ab. Ich finde nur wenn Cannabis nicht legalisiert werden sollte, dann zumindest als Arzeneimittel anerkannt.



Dein ständiges Pendeln von der Legalisierung von Genussmitteln zur Zulassung von Medikamenten empfinde ich ebenfalls als Themenwechsel, der eine Argumentatin zu einem von beiden unmöglich macht. Dafür sind nicht einmal die gleichen Institutionen zuständig.




compisucher schrieb:


> Die Anwendung ist legal, richtig, aber die *Zulassung* reinem Cannabis als Heilmittel gibt es noch nicht.
> Nur für die einzelnen Wirkstoffe in Medikamenten.



Und weiter? Opium ist auch illegal, Morphium aber ein wichtiges Medikament. Passt.
Für eine medizinische Behandlung will man explizit die Inhaltsstoffe mit der gewünschten Wirkung und möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen. Das psychoaktive THC, um dass es den Kiffern und damit der Mehrheit der "Legaliz It"-Fraktion geht, stört im medizinischen Einsatz von Canabiolen nur. Also warum sollte man irgendwas, wo das drin ist, als Arzneimittel zulassen?
("Heilmittel" sind übrigens eine handvoll therapeuthischer Maßnahmen, nichts zum einnehmen)




compisucher schrieb:


> Der jetzige IST-Zustand ist rein sachbezogen nicht haltbar und vollkommen unlogisch,
> da zwei Genussmittel nachweislich stark schädigend sind und ein etwas weniger schädigendes Produkt die Legalisierung verwehrt wird.



Die Dosis macht das Gift und in den Mengen, sogar noch in deutlich größeren Mengen, als die in denen Canabis heutzutage "weniger schädigend" konsumiert wird, ist Alkohol vollkommen ungefährlich. Und zwar wirklich VOLLKOMMEN, nicht nur "weniger". Das ist der große Unterschied zwischen Ethanol und anderen Rauschmitteln - ersterer kommt natürlich in Lebensmitteln vor und dementsprechend ist unserer Körper darauf ausgelegt, geringe Mengen Ethanol zu verarbeiten. Man kann die Getränke drum herum also tatsächlich als Genussmittel konsumieren, ohne dass auch nur der geringste Schaden entsteht. Das rechtfertigt eine Sonderbehandlung gegenüber reinen Rausch- und Suchtmitteln. Alkohol kann zwar auch diese beiden Rollen einnehmen (und macht das auch bei zu vielen Menschen), wenn man große Mengen konsumiert, aber das gilt genauso für Zucker, Capsaicin (Chili), Koffein, Theobromin (Schokolade)..., die man wohl schlecht alle generell verbieten kann.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Dosis macht das Gift und in den Mengen, sogar noch in deutlich größeren Mengen, als die in denen Canabis heutzutage "weniger schädigend" konsumiert wird, ist Alkohol vollkommen ungefährlich. Und zwar wirklich VOLLKOMMEN, nicht nur "weniger". Das ist der große Unterschied zwischen Ethanol und anderen Rauschmitteln - ersterer kommt natürlich in Lebensmitteln vor und dementsprechend ist unserer Körper darauf ausgelegt, geringe Mengen Ethanol zu verarbeiten. Man kann die Getränke drum herum also tatsächlich als Genussmittel konsumieren, ohne dass auch nur der geringste Schaden entsteht. Das rechtfertigt eine Sonderbehandlung gegenüber reinen Rausch- und Suchtmitteln. Alkohol kann zwar auch diese beiden Rollen einnehmen (und macht das auch bei zu vielen Menschen), wenn man große Mengen konsumiert, aber das gilt genauso für Zucker, Capsaicin (Chili), Koffein, Theobromin (Schokolade)..., die man wohl schlecht alle generell verbieten kann.


Sorry, das sind für mich nur Relativierungen und Verharmlosungen.  Es wird oft viel mehr konsumiert und das weißt du auch. Oder muß ich erst Statistiken zur Alkoholsucht und Erkrankungen durch Alkohol heraussuchen? Wieviele Menschen davon betroffen sind? Und die Dunkelziffer ist noch höher.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch der internationale Kontext. Frankreich ist aktuell sehr sauer auf die USA, weil die in einen Uboot Deal mit dem Aussies gegrätscht sind


Zurecht wohlbemerkt, das war eine echt schlechte Aktion!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sorry, das sind für mich nur Relativierungen und Verharmlosungen.  Es wird oft viel mehr konsumiert und das weißt du auch.



Das schreibe ich sogar in dem Post, dass du zitierst 
Ändert aber nichts an den biologischen Fakten, die in der Diskussion zu berücksichtigen die du dich hiermit explizit verweigerst


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zurecht wohlbemerkt, das war eine echt schlechte Aktion!


Wie so oft im Rüstungsgeschäft: Da hat man wohl nicht genug geschmiert und Patschehändchen gestreichelt.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das schreibe ich sogar in dem Post, dass du zitierst
> Ändert aber nichts an den biologischen Fakten, die in der Diskussion zu berücksichtigen die du dich hiermit explizit verweigerst


Ich stimme dir ja zu das es in vielen Dingen auf die Dosis ankommt. Aber kaum einer hält sich daran.
Gerade bei Alkohol wird´s dann gefährlich. Von zuviel Zucker wird man dick oder kann Diabetes bekommen.
Aber direkt ist wohl noch niemand an zuviel Zucker gestorben. Ausser er ist Diabetiker und hat eine Überzuckerung.
Von Cannabis ist noch niemand (direkt) gestorben. Zumindest ist mir kein Fall bekannt.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie so oft im Rüstungsgeschäft: Da hat man wohl nicht genug geschmiert und Patschehändchen gestreichelt.


Wenn es auf dieser Ebene ist wird es wohl ein bisschen mehr sein als Geld.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Dosis macht das Gift und in den Mengen, sogar noch in deutlich größeren Mengen, als die in denen Canabis heutzutage "weniger schädigend" konsumiert wird, ist Alkohol vollkommen ungefährlich. Und zwar wirklich VOLLKOMMEN, nicht nur "weniger". Das ist der große Unterschied zwischen Ethanol und anderen Rauschmitteln - ersterer kommt natürlich in Lebensmitteln vor und dementsprechend ist unserer Körper darauf ausgelegt, geringe Mengen Ethanol zu verarbeiten. Man kann die Getränke drum herum also tatsächlich als Genussmittel konsumieren, ohne dass auch nur der geringste Schaden entsteht. Das rechtfertigt eine Sonderbehandlung gegenüber reinen Rausch- und Suchtmitteln. Alkohol kann zwar auch diese beiden Rollen einnehmen (und macht das auch bei zu vielen Menschen), wenn man große Mengen konsumiert, aber das gilt genauso für Zucker, Capsaicin (Chili), Koffein, Theobromin (Schokolade)..., die man wohl schlecht alle generell verbieten kann.


Die geringen  Mengen spielen sich in wenigen  Gramm ab, die der durchschnittliche Körper in der h verarbeiten kann. Faustregel ist grob bis zu 100gr Alkohol/Woche geht gerade noch = etwas über 1 l Wein oder 2 l Bier /Woche.
(125 ml Wein oder 0,25 l Bier haben grob 10-12 gr. reinen Alkohol)
Alles darüber ist nachgewiesen gesundheitsschädlich.
Neben zu erwartenden Erkrankungen on top gilt generell (auch ohne Erkrankung), dass je 100gr. Alkohol/Woche mehr die Lebenserwartung um ca. 1-2 Jahre verkürzt.
Der Kasten Bier /Woche kostet, je nach Konstitution, zw. 2 und 5 Jahre Lebenserwartung.
Ist überall so oder sehr ähnlich auch nachzulesen.

Eine Sonderbehandlung ist durch gar nichts gerechtfertigt und sorry, ähnliche Sicht wie der werte RyzA, da ist eine Menge Verharmlosung in Deinen Worten mit dabei.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Außerdem kann man von einer Überdosis Alkohol (Alkoholvergiftung) sterben. Von Zucker nicht (ausser Zuckerschock bei Diabetikern) und von Cannabis auch nicht.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn es auf dieser Ebene ist wird es wohl ein bisschen mehr sein als Geld.


Da wird geschreibert was das Zeug hält.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Kasten Bier /Woche kostet, je nach Konstitution, zw. 2 und 5 Jahre Lebenserwartung.


Ist das so krass?
Ich meine das ist weit mehr als ich trinke, aber dann müssten ja die meisten schon mit 60 umkippen?


RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man von einer Überdosis Alkohol (Alkoholvergiftung) sterben.


Streng genommen kann man auch von zu viel Wasser sterben, also vom selbst zu sich nehmen nicht unabsichtlich wie absaufen.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Streng genommen kann man auch von zu viel Wasser sterben, also vom selbst zu sich nehmen nicht unabsichtlich wie absaufen.


Soviel Wasser kannst du gar nicht trinken.


----------



## GamingX (22. September 2021)

die grünen sollten gewinnen, dann wäre zumindest in deutschland schluss mit krypto-schwachsinn


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> das so krass?
> Ich meine das ist weit mehr als ich trinke, aber dann müssten ja die meisten schon mit 60 umkippen?


Die Frage ist halt wie frei von sonstigen Einflüssen die Studie war. Korrelation ist keine Kausalität. Dass regelmäßige Trinker soo viel früher sterben kann auch damit zusammen hängen dass die ausserdem weniger Sport machen, mehr Fleisch Essen, ect.
Schön ist da auch immer das Gegenbeispiel von den besonders gesunden Reitern.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schön ist da auch immer das Gegenbeispiel von den besonders gesunden Reitern.


Wobei zuviel Reitsport zu Prostataentzündungen führen kann. 
(genauso wie zuviel  Fahrradfahren)


----------



## Rapotur (22. September 2021)

Ganz einfach, das Grüne Zeug wird hier nie legalisiert werden, damit verdient ein ganzer Berufszweig der maximalpigmentierten hier auf der Strasse in unserer Stadt eine Menge Geld.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, das Grüne Zeug wird hier nie legalisiert werden, damit verdient ein ganzer Berufszweig der maximalpigmentierten hier auf der Strasse in unserer Stadt eine Menge Geld.


Was aber dem Staat entgeht. Würde es legal verkauft werden, würde es Arbeitsplätze schaffen und man könnte zusätzliche Steuern einnehmen.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist das so krass?
> Ich meine das ist weit mehr als ich trinke, aber dann müssten ja die meisten schon mit 60 umkippen?


Du, einfaches googlen, Alkoholmenge/Bier und es steht alles da.
Unisono ähnliche Aussagen, egal ob Ärztekammer, Gesundheitsminister oder, oder...
Nix, was ich mir aus den Fingern gesaugt hätte.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soviel Wasser kannst du gar nicht trinken.


Also ab 5 Litern in kurzer Zeit wird es schon kritisch und besonders Sportler die unerfahren sind bekommen das locker mal hin


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Friedrich Merz und Hubertus Heil haben sich gestern bei Maischberger richtig lieb gehabt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vaF7vrcJ1sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ab 28.23 min hat es sich zugespitzt nach der Abschlussfrage.

Außerdem:

Wolfgang Kubicki: "In meiner Stammkneipe nennen sie einen wie Lauterbach 'Spacken'"

Jetzt wird der Wahlkampf langsam unschön.


----------



## Rapotur (23. September 2021)

Das Ding ist dieses ganze gesabbel ist mir mittlerweile komplett egal, all diese Leute die man da in den Talkshows sieht sind immer die selben Fratzen, sabbeln immer das gleiche - Berufsredner halt. Diese vorgegaukelte Konkurrenz der Schwarz, Rot,Gelb und Grünen Parteien nerven mich so ab. Das kann ich mir echt nicht mehr antun.

Wichtige Fragen werden nicht beantwortet bzw- Themen extra nicht behandelt kommen garnicht vor!


----------



## compisucher (23. September 2021)

Na ja, bei "nur" drei Kanzlerkandidaten bleibts es nicht aus, dass genau diese eben primär medienpräsent sind.



Rapotur schrieb:


> Wichtige Fragen werden nicht beantwortet bzw- Themen extra nicht behandelt kommen garnicht vor!


Die da wären?


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Kubicki hat offenbar Coronaregeln mißachtet:



> Bundestagsvizepräsident Wolfgang Kubicki von der FDP hat sich offen dazu bekannt, Corona-Regeln während des Lockdowns missachtet zu haben. In seinem Wohnort Strande in Schleswig-Holstein seien - "wie in jedem Ort, den ich kenne" - Kneipen trotz Verbots geöffnet gewesen. Und "selbstverständlich" sei auch er in diesen Kneipen gewesen, räumte er in einem Video-Interview mit der "Bild"-Zeitung ein. Die Leute hätten sich an ihren Stammtischen getroffen, "weil sie gesagt haben: Hier ist nichts", erklärte Kubicki.
> 
> Ein schlechtes Gewissen hat er deswegen nicht. "Ich habe von meinem Recht auf autonomes Handeln Gebrauch gemacht", sagte der FDP-Vize und beklagte, "unsinnige Maßnahmen" hätten in der Pandemie zu viel Verdruss bei der Bevölkerung geführt.


Quelle: Kubicki outet sich als Lockdown-Brecher

Sehr vorbildlich. Ich mochte ihn ja schon vorher nicht. Jetzt noch weniger.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kubicki hat offenbar Coronaregeln mißachtet:
> 
> 
> Sehr vorbildlich. Ich mochte ihn ja schon vorher nicht. Jetzt noch weniger.


Ich kenne auch niemanden, der sich so richtig dran gehalten hat. Was willste auch machen, wenn man Zeit wie Sau hat? Die wenigsten saßen allein zu Hause rum und haben Panik geschoben.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch niemanden, der sich so richtig dran gehalten hat. Was willste auch machen, wenn man Zeit wie Sau hat? Die wenigsten saßen allein zu Hause rum und haben Panik geschoben.


Wir haben uns  schon an die Regeln gehalten und halten uns auch weiter dran. Und fast alle die ich kenne auch.
Gerade als Politiker hat man Vorbildfunktion.
Seine Äußerung und sein Verhalten sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller die sich daran halten.
Und so einer ist Bundestagsvizepräsident. Hoffentlich wird die FDP dafür abgestraft.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2021)

Nen bissel Vorsicht hat jeder walten lassen, aber übertrieben hats hier niemand. Das waren in den Medien die sogenannten Coronapartys die eigentlich nur Geburtstage waren.
Aufn Land ist das aber eh was anderes, da sitzt man eh immer draußen. Ich kenne zudem auch nur einen, der Corona hatte, so falsch haben wir also nix gemacht.^^


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2021)

Wenn ein Politiker in nicht all zu verantwortungsloser Position verkündet er hat Kneipen besucht die Rechtswidrig geöffnet waren ist das aber schon was Anderes als wenn auf der Privatfeier 12 statt der erlaubten 10 Personen waren.
Ich sehe da ungeachtet dessen ob er das überhaupt wirklich gemacht hat aber vor allem ein Anbiedern beim Leugner-Klientel.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe da ungeachtet dessen ob er das überhaupt wirklich gemacht hat aber vor allem ein Anbiedern beim Leugner-Klientel.


Der will wohl am rechten Rand fischen. Gerade unter den AfD Wählern sind ja viele Corona-Leugner.
Und/oder bei den Unentschlossenen.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ein Politiker in nicht all zu verantwortungsloser Position verkündet er hat Kneipen besucht die Rechtswidrig geöffnet waren ist das aber schon was Anderes als wenn auf der Privatfeier 12 statt der erlaubten 10 Personen waren.
> Ich sehe da ungeachtet dessen ob er das überhaupt wirklich gemacht hat aber vor allem ein Anbiedern beim Leugner-Klientel.


Politiker sind auch nur Menschen...und wenn der Kumpel (Gastwirt) seinen Tisch zur Verfügung stellt ist das auch alles nicht so wild...ist auch ne Privatfeier.

Aber ich seh schon, da wo ihr wohnt haben die Leute echt nen Stock im Po...

Corona leugnen und nicht so wahnsinnig an die Coronaregeln halten sind schon 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## chill_eule (23. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Aber ich seh schon, da wo ihr wohnt haben die Leute echt nen Stock im Po...


Über Sinn oder Unsinn der Maßnahmen unserer aktuellen Regierung wurde schon vortrefflich und sehr ausführlich in allen Medien debattiert. (Auch hier im Forum)

Ich möchte daher Alle bitten, sich hier weiterhin auf die Kandidaten/Parteien/Wahlprogramme zu konzentrieren und das _große, böse *C*_ hier nicht weiter zu diskutieren.

Danke und weitermachen!


----------



## seahawk (23. September 2021)

Du meinst *C*DU und *C*SU?


----------



## Rapotur (23. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, bei "nur" drei Kanzlerkandidaten bleibts es nicht aus, dass genau diese eben primär medienpräsent sind.
> 
> 
> Die da wären?


Warum wird das Migrationsproblem nirgens mehr angesprochen? Nächste Flüchtlingswelle aus Afghanistan? Wenn man auf dem Dorf wohnt merkt man davon nicht viel und denkt die Welt scheint ja ok zu sein, in der Stadt sieht das ganz anders aus. Ein unmöglicher Zustand der hier fortschreitet!


----------



## blautemple (23. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, das Grüne Zeug wird hier nie legalisiert werden, damit verdient ein ganzer Berufszweig der maximalpigmentierten hier auf der Strasse in unserer Stadt eine Menge Geld.





Rapotur schrieb:


> Das Ding ist dieses ganze gesabbel ist mir mittlerweile komplett egal, all diese Leute die man da in den Talkshows sieht sind immer die selben Fratzen, sabbeln immer das gleiche - Berufsredner halt. Diese vorgegaukelte Konkurrenz der Schwarz, Rot,Gelb und Grünen Parteien nerven mich so ab. Das kann ich mir echt nicht mehr antun.
> 
> Wichtige Fragen werden nicht beantwortet bzw- Themen extra nicht behandelt kommen garnicht vor!


Eieieiei, aus welchem Loch kommst du denn gekrochen?


----------



## compisucher (23. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Warum wird das Migrationsproblem nirgens mehr angesprochen? Nächste Flüchtlingswelle aus Afghanistan? Wenn man auf dem Dorf wohnt merkt man davon nicht viel und denkt die Welt scheint ja ok zu sein, in der Stadt sieht das ganz anders aus. Ein unmöglicher Zustand der hier fortschreitet!


Weil 5.000  durch die BW Ausgeflogene irrelevant für ein 82 Mio. Volk ist?
Kein  Mensch weiss doch aktuell, wie viele Flüchtlinge evtl. kommen könnten, wenn diese denn überhaupt rauskommen dürfen.
Das bewegt sich m. E. in einem spekulativen Bereich.


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Warum wird das Migrationsproblem nirgens mehr angesprochen? Nächste Flüchtlingswelle aus Afghanistan? Wenn man auf dem Dorf wohnt merkt man davon nicht viel und denkt die Welt scheint ja ok zu sein, in der Stadt sieht das ganz anders aus. Ein unmöglicher Zustand der hier fortschreitet!


Meine Probleme mit Afghanen waren bisher sehr überschaubar, insbesondere in meiner Stadt und sogar, als ich in deren Land war, um dort Deutschland am Hindukusch zu verteidigen. Nun gut, ein paar waren seltsam drauf, aber wie du bestimmt in den Nachrichten gehört hast, sind das die, die jetzt lieber dort Chef spielen und eben nicht nach Deutschland flüchten.

Du müsstest also schon etwas präziser werden: In welcher Stadt hast du welches Migrationsproblem? Und was genau wäre dein Beitrag dazu?


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Warum wird das Migrationsproblem nirgens mehr angesprochen? Nächste Flüchtlingswelle aus Afghanistan? Wenn man auf dem Dorf wohnt merkt man davon nicht viel und denkt die Welt scheint ja ok zu sein, in der Stadt sieht das ganz anders aus. Ein unmöglicher Zustand der hier fortschreitet!


Wir haben hier aufn Dorf auch ein paar Flüchrlinge...die haben Anfangs zwar etwas radau gemacht, aber nachdem wir radau gemacht haben läufts mit denen ganz gut. Manche verdienen sich sogar mit Rasenmähen etwas dazu.
Man muss ja nicht immer gleich gegen alles fremde sein...Spielregeln erklären, dann passt das.


----------



## hoffgang (23. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Politiker sind auch nur Menschen...und wenn der Kumpel (Gastwirt) seinen Tisch zur Verfügung stellt ist das auch alles nicht so wild...ist auch ne Privatfeier.
> Aber ich seh schon, da wo ihr wohnt haben die Leute echt nen Stock im Po...
> Corona leugnen und nicht so wahnsinnig an die Coronaregeln halten sind schon 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


Darum gehts nicht. Kubicki ist nicht irgendne Hanswurst (ok, vllt doch) aus Unterbauerndorf sondern immerhin Bundestagsvizepräsident... So ne ganz ganz kleine Vorbildfunktion könnte man von ihm also erwarten, wenn nicht als Selbstverständnis, dann wenigstens dem Amt gegenüber.

Ob Kubicki in der Kneipe war oder nicht, wen kümmert das.
Aber wenn er jedem Querdenker, Corona Leugner, jedem Gegner jedweder Maßnahmen ein Vorbild & eine Ausrede ist aka "ja was, der Kubicki hat sich auch net dran ghalten", dann wird da ein Problem draus und das versteht der werte Wolfgang anscheinend nicht. Um Kurt Beck zu bemühen, soll Kubicki doch einfach mals Maul halten. Der Genießer schweigt heißt es.

Stimmenfang ist das eine, dabei jeden Anstand zu verlieren was ganz anderes. Man kann ja am Stammtisch denken dass der Lauterbach ein Spacken ist, aber sowas sagt man nicht in der Bild Zeitung. Nur um dann hinterher zu sagen man hätte ja nur widergegeben was andere über den Lauterbach gesagt haben.



Rapotur schrieb:


> Warum wird das Migrationsproblem nirgens mehr angesprochen? [...]Ein unmöglicher Zustand der hier fortschreitet!


Ja ganz unmöglich. Die ganzen Konservativen, die aufgrund einer demokratisch gewählten Koalition RRG das Land verlassen wollen um woanders ein vermeintlich besseres Leben zu suchen statt in Ihrem Land zu bleiben und zu helfen dieses voran zu bringen, ganz schlimm was da anderen Ländern auch zugemutet wird.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

> Wenige Tage vor der Bundestagswahl wird erneut von einem Hackerangriff des russischen Militärgeheimdienstes GRU gewarnt. Laut "Bild"-Informationen deuten Hinweise auf eine Verwendung der Daten nach der Wahl, möglicherweise bereits während der Koalitionsverhandlungen hin.
> 
> Wie die Zeitung berichtete, sollen sich die Cyberattacken vor allem auf Alltagskorrespondenzen konzentrieren, wie E-Mails der Abgeordneten untereinander, handeln. In genau diesen Gesprächen dürfte sich derzeit viel über den politischen Gegner und mögliche Verhandlungen ausgetauscht werden. "Russland versucht massiv, Passwörter zu erbeuten, um belastbares oder diskreditierendes Material über Mitarbeiter in sensiblen Bereichen zu bekommen", sagte der Vorsitzende des Wahlprüfungsausschusses, Patrick Sensburg (CDU) der "Bild". Ziel sei "das Sammeln von Kompromat."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Hacken Putins Agenten Läster-Chats deutscher Politiker?

Außerdem macht die AfD Stimmung gegen Briefwahlen und behauptet die Wahl wäre so leichter zu manipulieren.

Mythos Wahlbetrug: Wie AfD und rechte Kreise die Briefwahl diffamieren
Dabei sind Paralellen zu Trump erkennbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die geringen  Mengen spielen sich in wenigen  Gramm ab, die der durchschnittliche Körper in der h verarbeiten kann. Faustregel ist grob bis zu 100gr Alkohol/Woche geht gerade noch = etwas über 1 l Wein oder 2 l Bier /Woche.
> (125 ml Wein oder 0,25 l Bier haben grob 10-12 gr. reinen Alkohol)
> Alles darüber ist nachgewiesen gesundheitsschädlich.



Abgesehen davon, dass die Empfehlungen der DHS mit 168 g/w für Männer und 84 g für Frauen im Schnitt bei 126 g/w liegen: Kein Widerspruch. Das ist aber eine Menge, die vielen Menschen im Jahresschnitt für ihren Genuss vollkommen reicht. Für ein Paar sind das bei 11%vol schon 2,4 l, also auf einem Monat hochgerechnet 14 Flaschen Wein. So einen Schnitt schaffen wir nicht einmal in Urlaubszeiten, geschweige denn Werkstags.

Diesen Gebrauch als Genussmittel von Suchtis zu trennen, die sich jeden einzelnen Tag 1-1,5 Liter Bier hinter die Binde kippen, ist keine "Verharmlosung", sondern umgekehrt wäre die Gleichsetzung eine Beleidigung gegenüber vernünftigen Bürgern.




RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man von einer Überdosis Alkohol (Alkoholvergiftung) sterben. Von Zucker nicht (ausser Zuckerschock bei Diabetikern) und von Cannabis auch nicht.



Das sagtest du bereits in deinem vorangehenden Post...
Aber jede Substanz hat eine letale Dosis, die von Zucker liegt im Bereich des konsumierbaren (2,5 kg Honig sollten für einen 75 kg Menschen reichen)
Bei Canabis ist nur mit Konzentraten denkbar, aber genau wie bei Alkohol liegt das Problem gar nicht in tödlichen Überdosen. Wir haben praktisch genausowenig wenig Todesfälle (wenn auch peinlich viel Behandlungen in Notaufnahmen) in Folge von Alkoholvergiftungen, wie in Folge von Canabiskonsum (jeweils 0), obwohl es weitaus mehr Alkoholkonsumenten gibt.

Problematisch sind die langfristigen gesundheitlichen Schäden durch regelmäßigen Überkonsum. Und da führen Zucker, Fett und Stärke mit GANZ großem Vorsprung jede Krankheits- und Todesstatistik an.

Wer Alkohol pauschal wegen 1,6 Millionen Alkoholikern verbieten will, soll also erstmal sämtliche energiereichen Lebensmittel wegen 40 Millionen Übergewichtigen aus den Regalen holen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt wie frei von sonstigen Einflüssen die Studie war. Korrelation ist keine Kausalität. Dass regelmäßige Trinker soo viel früher sterben kann auch damit zusammen hängen dass die ausserdem weniger Sport machen, mehr Fleisch Essen, ect.
> Schön ist da auch immer das Gegenbeispiel von den besonders gesunden Reitern.



Das ist leider ein Riesenproblem bei praktisch allen Studien, die Ernährung betreffen, aber nicht die Wirkmechanismen biochemisch analysieren. Ich habe noch keine gesehen, die eine brauchbare Datengrundlage UND ein klares Ergebnis hatte. Dafür hängen Ernährungsgewohnheiten sowohl hinsichtlich Menge als auch Art einfach zu stark von Kindheit, umgebener Gesellschaft, Bildung und Einkommen an, die alle vier auch in erheblichem Maße Sport, Schlafgewohnheiten, Arbeitslast und Einfluss von Umweltgiften beeinflussen, dass als man die Effekte sauber trennen könnte. Besonders toll sind so Ergebnisse wie "Wer sein Protein aus Linsen bezieht, lebt viel gesünder als wer es aus Fleisch bezieht". Datengrundlage: Die riesigen, kommerziell verfügbaren Datenbanken der US-Gesundheitsunternehmen die frei zugänglichen Daten von US-Hilfsorganisationen in Afrika...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was aber dem Staat entgeht. Würde es legal verkauft werden, würde es Arbeitsplätze schaffen und man könnte zusätzliche Steuern einnehmen.



Hatten wir hier irgendwo schon mal diskutiert:
Es gibt einen etablierten Schwarzmarkt für Gras und der verschwindet nicht, wenn man es legalisiert und das legale Gras wegen Steuern teurer ist, als das schwarze. Anbau statt Import würde ein paar Arbeitsplätze bringen, aber gerade weil Hanf in Mitteleuropa wunderbar von alleine gedeiht, wären das nicht viele. Verdienen kann der Staat daran also nur, wenn nach einer Legalisierung viel, viel mehr konsumiert wird, als heue.
Dann würden aber auch die bislang seltenen Folgeschäden zunehmen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch niemanden, der sich so richtig dran gehalten hat.



Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern. Ich kenne umgekehrt privat viele Leute, die deutlich stärker auf ihre Gesundheit achten, als vorgeschrieben (mich eingeschlossen) und niemanden näher, der sich darüber hinweggesetzt hätte.
(Und wenn ich jemanden gekannt hätte, der mit derartigen Verhalten andere Menschen gefährdet und der gesamten Gesellschaft Verlängerung um Verlängerung dieses Scheiß aufgezwungen hätte, dann würde ich ihn heute nicht mehr kennen.)



> Was willste auch machen, wenn man Zeit wie Sau hat?



Dich freuen, dass du fürs nichtstun Geld kriegst, anstatt unter verschärften Bedingungen und massivem Stress im restlichen Alltag härter ranklotzen zu müssen, wie der Rest der Gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Seit wann wissen PC*G*H-Leser denn nicht mehr, was sie mit Freizeit anfangen sollen, außer Säuchen zu verbreiten? Früher war "ich kenne niemanden im RL" Zugangsvoraussetzung zum Internet.




Mahoy schrieb:


> In welcher Stadt hast du welches Migrationsproblem? Und was genau wäre dein Beitrag dazu?



Formulierung = Volltreffer 




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube das viel mehr Menschen ein Alkoholproblem haben. Es nur nicht zugeben und sich folglich nicht behandeln lassen.



Das sind bereits die offiziellen Dunkelzifferschätzungen INKLUSIVE derjenigen, die es nicht zugeben und sich nicht behandeln lassen. Für viel mehr würden, trotz der enormen Mengen, auch der konsumierte Alkohol in Deutschland gar nicht reichen.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind bereits die offiziellen Dunkelzifferschätzungen INKLUSIVE derjenigen, die es nicht zugeben und sich nicht behandeln lassen. Für viel mehr würden, trotz der enormen Mengen, auch der konsumierte Alkohol in Deutschland gar nicht reichen.


Hmm, wirklich? Kommt mir zumindest subjektiv viel mehr vor. Weil zumindest gefühlt fast überall und zu jedem Anlass Alkohol konsumiert wird.

Noch ein anderes Thema:



> Wie viel kostet ein guter Rat? Die Bundesregierung hat jedenfalls seit 2017 mehr als eine Milliarde Euro für externe Expertise ausgegeben. Das geht aus einer Antwort des Finanzministeriums auf eine Anfrage des Linkenabgeordneten Matthias Höhn hervor, die der Deutschen Presse-Agentur vorliegt. Spitzenreiter bei den Investitionen in Expertise von außen waren
> 
> das *Innenministerium* mit mindestens 492,9 Millionen Euro,
> das *Verkehrsministerium *mit 196,9 Millionen Euro
> ...


Quelle: Bundesregierung zahlte mehr als eine Milliarde für Berater

Ich frage mich auch ob es unter den Beamten nicht genug Experten gibt? Desweiteren besteht die Gefahr von Einflussnahmen. Und es ist Steuerverschwendung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2021)

Du überschätzt vermutlich, wie viele "Anlässe" es gibt und wie viel da getrunken wird. Meiner Beobachtung nach gerade bei Frauen oft nur 1-2 Gläser Wein und bei den Männern dann vielleicht noch ein Bier und ein Schnaps oben drauf. Wenn man das dann alle 1-2 Monate macht und sonst fast gar nichts trinkt, ist das in dem Moment zwar kein Paradies für die Leber, im Schnitt aber deutlich unter den Limits. Einfach weil so ein Monat noch 29 andere Tage hat.

Ergänzung: Im Durchschnitt sind wir laut Statista (hasse die Paywahlfritzen, finde aber nichts besseres) 23 g pro Kopf und Tag, wenn man die verkaufte Menge auf die erwachsene Bevölkerung umlegt. Da wäre also bei gleichmäßiger Verteilung nicht einmal die Grenze der gänzlichen Unbedenklichkeit für Männer überschritten. Da aber auch minderjährige böserweise Alkohol trinken, halb Dänemark in Norddeutschland einkauft und Deutschland das mit Abstand größte Alkoholmissbrauchsfest der Welt mit normalerweise Millionen von Gästen auch aus dem Auslang abhält, verteilt sich diese Menge auf einige Köpfe mehr. (Und umgekehrt wird gerade auf dem Oktoberfest das meiste gar nicht erst konsumiert, sondern direkt verschüttet )
Rechnen wir also mal mit 20 g pro Kehle und Tag für den Durchschnittsdeutschen.

Wenn man die Grenze zum Alkoholiker auf 50 g setzt (die tatsächliche Definition läuft über die Abhängigkeit, unabhängig von der Menge), also bei gut einem Liter Bier jeden Tag, können also maximal 40% der erwachsenen Bevölkerung Alkoholiker sein. Voraussetzung dafür wäre aber, dass alle anderen Erwachsenen totale Abstinenzler sind und kein einziger Alkoholiker mehr als dieses Minimum trinkt. Die Realität dürfte genau umgekehrt sein: Fast alle Erwachsenen trinken Alkohol, nur halt in deutlich geringeren, komplett unbedenklichen Mengen. Während viele der Alkoholiker viel, viel mehr trinken werden. Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die offiziellen 1,6 Millionen zur Hälfte 60 g/d und zur Hälfte 80 g/d trinken, während je 1/3 der Bevölkerung 10 g/d (Hälfte des Schnitts) und je 1/3 20 g/d (genau den Schnitt trinken), dann reicht die die verbleibende Menge für die verbleibenden 20% der Bevölkerung nur noch für 30 g/d, also relativ geringen Überkonsum den man vielleicht mit Gelegenheitsrauchern vergleichen kann.

Man muss auf die bereits saftige Schätzung von 1,6 Millionen Alkoholikern also nichts mehr draufschlagen. Bitter genug ist die Zahl - aber auch mit weiteren 20 Millionen geringfügig Alkoholmissbrauchenden nicht so bitter, dass man deswegen 50 Millionen gänzlich unebdenklicher Genusstrinker einschränken sollte.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2021)

@ruyven_macaran : Alkoholsucht wird aber nicht nur über die Mengen definiert, sondern auch über die Regelmäßigkeit. Wer jeden Tag Alkohol trinkt/braucht hat ein Problem.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dich freuen, dass du fürs nichtstun Geld kriegst, anstatt unter verschärften Bedingungen und massivem Stress im restlichen Alltag härter ranklotzen zu müssen, wie der Rest der Gesellschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab leider keinen Auftraggeber gefunden, der mir fürs Nichtstun Geld gibt.^^



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit wann wissen PC*G*H-Leser denn nicht mehr, was sie mit Freizeit anfangen sollen, außer Säuchen zu verbreiten? Früher war "ich kenne niemanden im RL" Zugangsvoraussetzung zum Internet.


Was soll man denn 4 Monate lang machen? 24 Stunden am Tag im Bett liegen geht auch nicht ewig, geht aufn Rücken und ständig Zocken geht aufn Hintern.
Nachts waren die Straßen leer, da konnte man mitn Auto rumballern, geht natürlich aufs Geld...da ist Leute treffen auf jedenfall billiger gewesen und Umweltfrendlicher noch dazu.


----------



## Poulton (23. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> ständig Zocken geht aufn Hintern.


Was kommt als nächstes? Etwa das Frauen in einem Nerdforum anwesend sind?


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5kazV-RiF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Herr Söder stiftet zu Straftaten an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Besten ist, man wählt vorher einfach per Briefwahl, dann hat man am Wahltag keinen Stress mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber jede Substanz hat eine letale Dosis, die von Zucker liegt im Bereich des konsumierbaren (2,5 kg Honig sollten für einen 75 kg Menschen reichen)



Bei Diabetikern kann schon deutlich weniger zu Lebensgefahr führen.
Und wer so viel Zucker konsumiert, wird wohl auch schnell zu einem.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2021)

Laut Bekannten die bei der Organisation helfen haben in unserer Stadt bereits mehr als ein Drittel der Wahlberechtigten per Brief gewählt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2021)

In Dresden waren letztens auch 43% gemeldet worden.

Wird spannend, wie viele dann noch zum Wahltag zum wählen kommen.
Also ob es dann quasi bei den Briefwahlstimmen bleibt, oder es insgesamt eine deutlich höhere Wahlbeteiligung geben wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keinen Auftraggeber gefunden, der mir fürs Nichtstun Geld gibt.^^



Tschuldigung, Selbstständige hatte ich bei meinem letzten Post tatsächlich nicht bedacht. Die haben einen Grund zum jammern (ob sie auch Mitleid verdienen, hängt vom allgemeinen Lebensstandard ab), im Gegensatz zu zahlreichen Kurzarbeitern und Leuten, bei denen Home Office eher No Office heißen sollte.
Allerdings haben die Selbstständigen, die ich kenne, die letzten 1,5 Jahre auch eher über vergeblich in Aquiseversuche investierte Zeit geklagt oder die Zwangspause für eine ganze Menge Zeug genutzt, was schon viel zu lange liegen geblieben war. Däumchen gedreht wurde nur aus Konzept; so nach dem Motto "naja, ich wollte ja eh schon lange mal wieder einen richtigen Urlaub machen". (Leute, für die Urlaub=Party ist, hatten die Option natürlich nicht.)


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2021)

Es war auch viel Zeit für Umbauten und Projekte, die im laufenden Geschäft sonst auch nicht möglich gewesen wären so.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz anderer Fall und diese Schuldzuweisung kommt nur aus der rechten Ecke.



Wie meinst du?
Die Sachlage, dass er einer Coronaleugnerideologie aus dem rechtsextremen Bereich anhing ist schon von Anfang an bekannt.
Er hatte es sogar selbst als sein Motiv genannt nach der Festnahme.

Und auch die AfD als rechtsextreme Partei hat er wohl unterstützt.








						Idar-Oberstein: "AfD oberster Agent der Radikalisierung"
					

Die Tötung eines Tankstellenkassierers schürt die Kritik an der AfD. Parteiübergreifend wird der Vorwurf laut, die Partei sei für die Radikalisierung der "Querdenker"-Szene mitverantwortlich. AfD-Chef Meuthen widerspricht.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Das die AfD selbst hinterher meint sie wäre in ihrer Hetze missverstanden worden, ist nun auch schon ein bekanntes Muster.









						Nach Tankstellenmord: Angst im Einzelhandel vor Corona-Leugnern
					

Nach dem Mord an einem Tankstellenmitarbeiter in Idar-Oberstein geht im Einzelhandel die Angst um. Der Bayerische Handelsverband versucht zu beruhigen: Ein Anstieg an Konflikten mit Corona-Leugnern sei nicht zu beobachten.




					www.br.de
				




Interessante Analyse:








						Analyse: Was "Querdenker" mit Freiheit meinen
					

Sie fordern "Freiheit" und schimpfen auf die "Corona-Diktatur". Sie setzen die Bundesrepublik mit dem NS-Regime gleich. Hinter den Botschaften der "Querdenker" steckt ein Freiheitsverständnis, das nur darauf aus ist: Selbstbestimmung um jeden Preis.




					www.br.de


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt das der Wähleranteil über 60 Jahre eine Menge ausmacht und die anders wählen als die  jungen Menschen. Aber es um die Zukunft der jungen Menschen geht bei der Klimafrage.
Von den Jüngeren sind viel mehr Grünwähler.

Bundestagswahl 2021: 60,4 Millionen Wahlberechtigte

Und es kam ins Gespräch das Wahlberechtigungsalter auf 16 Jahre abzusenken. Wie ich es auch schon mal vorgeschlagen hatte. Dadurch wären es aber wohl nur 3-4% mehr junge Wähler. Aber immerhin... besser als gar nichts.


----------



## Rapotur (24. September 2021)

Ein Glück dürfen die noch nicht wählen, wer frisch von der Schule kommt hat sich noch nicht selber Schlau gemacht und nur das Gedankengut der Lehrer.


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Ein Glück dürfen die noch nicht wählen, wer frisch von der Schule kommt hat sich noch nicht selber Schlau gemacht und nur das Gedankengut der Lehrer.


So siehts aus! Die kann man ja gar nicht mit all den Ingeberts und Antons vergleichen die sich Kristalle in die Wasserkaraffe packen weil das in Ihrer Facebookgruppe empfohlen wurde, die Blagen haben ja viel weniger Lebenserfahrung.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Ein Glück dürfen die noch nicht wählen, wer frisch von der Schule kommt hat sich noch nicht selber Schlau gemacht und nur das Gedankengut der Lehrer.


Wenn ich mir angucke, was für Erwachsene alles Wahlberechtigung haben, ist das wohl das kleinere Übel. 
Und ich glaube schon, dass sich viele Jugendliche  eine politische Meinung bilden können.


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

Kurzer Hinweis: In UK kann man grade sehen was passiert, wenn man den lauten Phantasten Glauben schenkt, die das Land in dem Milch und Honig fließen versprechen, gegen jede Logik, gegen jede Vernunft.
Zuvor konnte man in den USA dasselbe beobachten nachdem Trump dort Präsident wurde. Sonntag ist Bundestagswahl, wir werden sehen, ob das Land der Dichter und Denker wirklich intelligenter ist als UK & USA, oder ob wir als Nation auch lieber auf diejenigen hören, die uns sagen was wir hören wollen, statt auf diejenigen, die sagen was wir hören müssen.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Wobei ich Johnson nicht so schlimm wie Trump finde. Oder hat der gerade nen Bock geschossen?


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich Johnson nicht so schlimm wie Trump finde. Oder hat der gerade nen Bock geschossen?


BP muss Tankstellen schließen weil Sprit nicht transportiert werden kann, gleichzeitig gibts ne Warnung keine Hamsterkäufe durchzuführen. Ist ja nur eingetreten was Brexit Gegner seit langem prognostiziert haben, jetzt fehlen 90.000 LKW Fahrer und es wird erwogen, die Armee einzusetzen um Kraftstoffe und Lebensmittel zu transportieren.

Irgendwie hat sich das damals vor dem Referendum anders angehört.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2021)

Na er hatte geworben, dass man mit dem Austritt aus der EU 350 Mio Pfund pro Woche sparen würde die man ins Gesundheitssystem stecken kann.
Die gab es aber gar nicht, und daher musste er nun die Steuern erhöhen um das marode Gesundheitssystem über Wasser zu halten.








						Brexit und NHS: Die Lüge, mit der der EU-Austritt begann
					

Der Brexit sollte Großbritanniens Gesundheitssystem fit machen - das war eines der zentralen Versprechen der Befürworter. Nun, da der EU-Austritt näher rückt, zeigt sich, wie falsch die Behauptung war.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						Großbritannien: Boris Johnsons Garantie erlischt
					

Der britische Premierminister Boris Johnson verkündet eine Steuererhöhung - und bricht damit ein Wahlversprechen. Der Widerstand ist groß.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Mahoy (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich Johnson nicht so schlimm wie Trump finde. Oder hat der gerade nen Bock geschossen?


Der Boris schießt schon persönlich so viele Böcke, dem sitzt schon der Tierschutz im Nacken. Aber auch der Brexit, in dessen Fahrwasser dieser Wirrkopf vorwärts gekommen ist, stellt sich immer mehr als Katastrophe für GB heraus.

Was ihn meines Erachtens von Trump abhebt ist der Umstand, dass er gelegentlich einsichtige Momente hat, die allerdings nicht lange genug anhalten, um ein Umdenken einzuleiten. Womöglich wirkt es sich aber auch einfach nur positiv aus, dass die Monarchie und womöglich generell der gesetztere britische Habitus wenigstens eine moderierende Wirkung haben, während Trump komplett frei drehen konnte.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Ja der Brexit war ein großer Fehler. Das wird die Engländer noch lange beschäftigen.
Das zeigt auch das man in solchen Fragen einfach keine Volksabstimmung machen sollte.
Weil die Konsequenzen selbst für Experten nicht immer abzuschätzen sind.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2021)

Wobei die Konsequenzen durch die Experten schon vorher vorhergesagt wurden.
Aber die wurden durch Populisten übertönt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> BP muss Tankstellen schließen weil Sprit nicht transportiert werden kann


Was vielleicht langfristig gar nicht so schlecht ist sondern den Elektroautos enorm Vortrieb leisten dürfte.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ihn meines Erachtens von Trump abhebt ist der Umstand, dass er gelegentlich einsichtige Momente hat, die allerdings nicht lange genug anhalten, um ein Umdenken einzuleiten.


Ich würde erstmal sagen, dass Johnson nicht dumm ist wie Trump.


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu der Legalisierung von Cannabis?


Mir würde auch noch eine Frage einfallen. Wir haben ja schon vieles durchgekaut, allerdings noch nicht das Thema Dirkete Demokratie. 

Wie steht ihr zu dem Thema? Ist das in euren Augen etwas, was die zukünftige Bundesregierung forcieren sollte? Oder seht ihr es eher als Gefahr?


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mir würde auch noch eine Frage einfallen. Wir haben ja schon vieles durchgekaut, allerdings noch nicht das Thema Direkte Demokratie.
> 
> Wie steht ihr zu dem Thema? Ist das in euren Augen etwas, was die zukünftige Bundesregierung forcieren sollte? Oder seht ihr es eher als Gefahr?


Ich finde nicht das man eine direkte Demokratie einführen sollte wie  in der Schweiz.
Wozu Volksabstimmungen führen können das sieht man ja z.B. beim Brexit.
Vielleicht Volksabstimmungen kommunal aber große und wichtige Entscheidungen sollte man nicht dem Volk überlassen. Manchmal müssen auch unpoluläre Gesetze gemacht werden, aus der puren Notwendigkeit heraus. Auch wenn das Volk das anders sehen würde. Ich könnte noch ein anderes Beispiel nennen, was Deutschland betrifft, aber dann sind wir wieder beim "C" Thema.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal sagen, dass Johnson nicht dumm ist wie Trump.


Wirklich dumm sind leider beide nicht. Dumm Menschen sind nur eingeschränkt gefährlich, schlaue die Unsinn wollen die eigentliche Gefahr.
Johnson hat mit der Aktion den Brexit zu erzwingen nur um endlich Premier zu werden jedenfalls mehr langfristigen Schaden angerichtet als Trump(bis jetzt). 

@direkte Demokratie:
Ich sehe parlamentarische Demokratie durchaus als eine gute Idee an. Man kann komplexe Themen eben schlecht auf eine Ja/Nein Auswahl zusammenfassen. Dass so viele Wähler denken "die da oben" verarschen sie liegt imo oft eher daran dass sie das Wahlprogramm nicht wirklich studiert haben als dass die Parteien etwas total unerwartetes tuen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wirklich dumm sind leider beide nicht.


Nein!
Lies dir doch aus Trumps Umkreis durch was gemeldet wird.
Trump rafft vieles wirklich nicht und das sagen die Leute die mit ihm zu tun haben/hatten auch
das gibt es bei Johnson nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

Bin mal gespannt ob Laschet den zig tausenden Demonstrant*Innen in Berlin  und anderen Städten zum Thema Klimawandel genauso zuhören möchte wie den Querdenkern oder Impfgegnern.
Wenn von Rechts gegrölt wird heißt es immer, man müsse die Sorgen & Nöte der Menschen ernst nehmen, nur wenn Schüler dafür demonstrieren eine Zukunft zu haben, dann erfindet man Ausreden sich nicht mit Ihren Inhalten befassen zu müssen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mir würde auch noch eine Frage einfallen. Wir haben ja schon vieles durchgekaut, allerdings noch nicht das Thema Dirkete Demokratie.
> 
> Wie steht ihr zu dem Thema? Ist das in euren Augen etwas, was die zukünftige Bundesregierung forcieren sollte? Oder seht ihr es eher als Gefahr?


Direkte Demokratie funktioniert in kleinen Rahmen unter Menschen mit identischer Betroffenheit, die sich noch gegenseitig in die Augen sehen müssen und idealerweise einen vergleichbaren Grad an Bildung, Einsicht und gesellschaftlicher Integrität haben. Parlamentarismus ist nicht perfekt, aber er sorgt für Moderation.

Ansonsten werden es tausend Dumme es immer schaffen, hundert Kluge zu überstimmen. Tausend Leute, die den Nutzen haben, werden immer 100 überstimmen, welche die Lasten dafür tragen müssen - ohne einen Ausgleich dafür schaffen zu müssen.

Zudem ist direkte Demokratie anfällig für Populismus. Wer eine starke Medienmacht besitzt oder die Mittel, diese Medienmacht einzuspannen, würde es leicht fallen,  Uninteressierte zu mobilisieren (Was auch gut Seiten haben kann ...), oder auch Unbetroffene einzuspannen (Was dann schon kritischer wird ...) oder Unwissende zu manipulieren (Was dann garantiert nach hinten losgeht ...).

Wenn es also beispielsweise den Standort der deutschen Endlagerstätten geht, sind Faktoren abzuwägen, die große Teile der Bevölkerung bereits in der Sache nicht verstehen. Und selbst wenn sie diese verstehen, möchten sie das Endlager nicht vor der Haustür haben und dann braucht man keinen Volksentscheid abhalten, um zu wissen, dass das Endlager 1.) nicht unbedingt dort entstehen wird, wo es technisch am sinnvollsten wäre und 2.) nicht unbedingt in Regionen, in denen viele Leute eine Direktstimme in der Sache haben. Also entsteht es am Ende dort, wo die wenigsten Leute dagegen sein können und wo die BILD fand, dass es hingehört - nur nicht dort, wo es sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis: In UK kann man grade sehen was passiert, wenn man den lauten Phantasten Glauben schenkt, die das Land in dem Milch und Honig fließen versprechen, gegen jede Logik, gegen jede Vernunft.
> Zuvor konnte man in den USA dasselbe beobachten nachdem Trump dort Präsident wurde. Sonntag ist Bundestagswahl, wir werden sehen, ob das Land der Dichter und Denker wirklich intelligenter ist als UK & USA, oder ob wir als Nation auch lieber auf diejenigen hören, die uns sagen was wir hören wollen, statt auf diejenigen, die sagen was wir hören müssen.


Der typische mittlerweile immer extremer werdende linke Demagoge, der versucht Analogien herzustellen, die nicht nur völlig falsch sind, sondern dazu noch das Deckmäntelchen werfen möchte, das einzig und alleine bei seiner präferierten Richtung eine extremistische Partei an der Regirung beteiligt werden könnte.
Wie gesagt, Lügen und Demagogie aus politischer Überzeugung, kannst du hervorragend!


----------



## seahawk (24. September 2021)

Du meinst die CDU macht es doch mit der AfD?


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Ein Glück dürfen die noch nicht wählen, wer frisch von der Schule kommt hat sich noch nicht selber Schlau gemacht und nur das Gedankengut der Lehrer.


Es grüßt mal wieder das Murmeltier.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdpbdAReqRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

Laschet würde seine Mutter für die Kanzlerschaft verkaufen


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Laschet würde seine Mutter für die Kanzlerschaft verkaufen


Wie man hier seit Wochen und Monaten in diesem Forum sieht, machen das schon einige permanent (auch du), um ihre präferierte Lösung an die Macht zu bringen!


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> immer extremer werdende linke Demagoge





Don-71 schrieb:


> präferierten Richtung eine extremistische Partei





Don-71 schrieb:


> Lügen und Demagogie


Ist das dein neues Trinkspiel? So oft wie du mit solchen Begriffen heute und in den vergangenen Wochen hier rumpolterst und dafür sorgst, dass das Murmeltier grüßt, könnte man das fast denken.
Prost!


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie man hier seit Wochen und Monaten in diesem Forum sieht, machen das schon einige permanent (auch du), um ihre präferierte Lösung an die Macht zu bringen!


Interessant, dass du mir nicht widersprichst.

Ich wäre übrigens für:
1. Grün Rot
2. Rot Grün
3. Ampel
4. Rot Grün Rot

Aber du denkst wahrscheinlich Nummer 4 wäre meine Nummer 1


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Lügen und Demagogie aus politischer Überzeugung, kannst du hervorragend!


Wie gesagt, du darfst mich gern mit El Commandante ansprechen...

Wenngleich mein Text für die anstehende Wahl durchaus zutreffend ist. Nur weil manche Parteien damit werben Corona Auflagen zu lockern verschwindet das Virus nicht. Nur weil einige den Klimawandel ablehnen bzw. nicht dran glauben hört die Welt nicht auf sich weiter zu erwärmen. Bernie Sanders hat einen guten Comic dazu gepostet, sinngemäß sitzt dort ein Mann vor 3 Kids und sagt, Ja, wir haben die Erde zugrunde gerichtet, aber in einem kurzen wunderbaren Moment, da haben wir jede Menge Wert für all die Shareholder generiert.
Man muss sich halt überlegen was man will, die Wirtschaft auf Kosten unserer Lebensgrundlage retten, oder das Klima um zukünftig noch eine Wirtschaft haben zu können. Beides geht nicht, auch wenn Trump von Green Coal geschwärmt hat.

Du denkst, ich targete damit spezifisch die CDU, das ist (in diesem Fall) nicht vollständig korrekt. Man sollte seine Wahl nicht danach treffen wer die verlockendsten Versprechungen macht und den vermeintlich einfachsten Weg geht. Aber um dich zu beruhigen, ich muss keine Brexit / Trump Vergleiche anstellen um objektive Gründe zu finden die CDU nicht zu wählen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist das dein neues Trinkspiel? So oft wie du mit solchen Begriffen heute und in den vergangenen Wochen hier rumpolterst und dafür sorgst, dass das Murmeltier grüßt, könnte man das fast denken.
> Prost!


Im Gegensatz zu dir, poste ich Fakten , für Trinkspiele ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu kurz, das über überlasse ich Genossen wie dir.
Hoffgangs Analogie, zwischen Trumps Republikanern/Johnsons Tories und der Union, ist an Lüge und linker Demagogie nicht zu übertreffen , gefolgt von CDU= Maaßen= AfD= Nazi und das hier in Deutschland rechter Terrorrismus öffentlich nicht wahrgenommen wird, sondern nur islamistischer Terror.
Alles Aussagen von Hoffgang, plus persönlicher Anfeindungen und Nazi Unterstellungen an Leuten die sich dazu bekennen CDU zu wählen.
Und dann warnt man vor Populisten wie Trump und Johnson, während man keinen Deut besser ist, eher versucht sie zu überholen in Sachen Populismus, Demagogie und Lügen.


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> gefolgt von CDU= Maaßen= AfD= Nazi und das hier in Deutschland rechter Terrorrismus öffentlich nicht wahrgenommen wird, sondern nur islamistischer Terror.
> Alles Aussagen von Hoffgang, plus persönlicher Anfeindungen und Nazi Unterstellungen an Leuten die sich dazu bekennen CDU zu wählen.


Das wäre mir neu, dass ich solche absoluten Aussagen getroffen hätte, ebenso, dass ich CDU Wählern unterstellt hätte, Nazis zu sein. Ich habs Dir immer und immer wieder gesagt, du musst aufhören, Kommunikation nur aus deiner Sicht zu interpretieren. Paul Watzlawick & seine Theorien zur Kommunikation helfen da echt weiter - das mein ich ernst, wer das mal durchdrungen hat, der kommuniziert auf ner ganz anderen Ebene.


----------



## chill_eule (24. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> der kommuniziert auf ner ganz anderen Ebene.


*So... und diese Ebene wird jetzt bitte wieder themenbezogen und sachlich!*

Kein "MiMiMi" über "der hat aber gesagt..." und so ein Kinderkram mehr!
Das hat hier im Thema nichts verloren und es gibt das Mittel der PN, wo man das untereinander klären kann!

Danke


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *So... und diese Ebene wird jetzt bitte wieder themenbezogen und sachlich!*











						SPIEGEL-Umfrage zu Koalitionsoptionen nach der Wahl: Große Mehrheit der Grünen-Anhänger lehnt Jamaikabündnis ab
					

Grüne und FDP könnten nach der Bundestagswahl am Sonntag die Kanzlermacher sein – in einem Ampelbündnis mit der SPD oder Jamaika mit der Union. Die Anhänger der beiden Parteien haben klare Präferenzen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Für Schwarz sieht es zunehmend duster aus, nur ein deutlicher Wahlsieg macht Laschet zum Kanzler, alles andere wird wohl die Maaßen-Dulder in die Opposition schicken.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

Interessant wie wir hier nun sehen, dass bei der Union nur noch blanke Angst herrscht und nicht mehr.
Das zieht sich von der großen politischen Bühne bis hier ins Forum rein.

Das positive ist, dass Schwarz Gelb alleine überhaupt nicht zur Debatte steht also müssten immer noch die Grünen umfallen.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wäre übrigens für:
> 1. Grün Rot
> 2. Rot Grün
> 3. Ampel
> 4. Rot Grün Rot


Sind 1 und 2 nicht das selbe? Oder meinst du mit unterschiedlichen (er) Kanzler (in) ?
Wenn ja dann halte ich 1 für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Noch unwahrscheinlicher als 2. 
3 kann möglich sein. 4 nur wenn die Linken es schaffen überhaupt noch in den Bundestag zu kommen.
Ansonsten noch Jamaika. Aber das ist wohl nicht deine Wunschkoalition. Meine aber auch nicht!


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant wie wir hier nun sehen, dass bei der Union nur noch blanke Angst herrscht und nicht mehr.
> Das zieht sich von der großen politischen Bühne bis hier ins Forum rein.


Kein  Wunder, selbst bei einem Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit der SPD muss die CDU 2 Koalitionspartner überzeugen, das ist alles andere als einfach. Entweder die CDU gewinnt deutlich, also 30% +, oder sie geht in die Opposition. 
Theoretisch möglich, aber sehr schwer vorstellbar, eine Regierungskoalition mit der CDU, bei der Laschet nicht Kanzler wird, Rot geführte Kenia Koalition z.b.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kein  Wunder, selbst bei einem Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit der SPD muss die CDU 2 Koalitionspartner überzeugen, das ist alles andere als einfach. Entweder die CDU gewinnt deutlich, also 30% +, oder sie geht in die Opposition.


Nein. Selbst wenn es knapp wird, dann wird´s möglicherweise Jamaika. Dann braucht sie nur einen Koalitionspartner überzeugen. Nämlich die Grünen.

CDU 25% + Grüne 15% + FDP 10% dann würde es schon reichen.


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Selbst wenn es knapp wird, dann wird´s möglicherweise Jamaika. Dann braucht sie nur einen Koalitionspartner überzeugen. Nämlich die Grünen.
> 
> CDU 25% + Grüne 15% + FDP 10% dann würde es schon reichen.


Jain, du vergisst, dass dabei die SPD auch bei ~25% landet und eine Ampel eine Alternative wäre. Die Ampel wäre für die Grünen wesentlich attraktiver als Jamaika und bei der FDP kommts eben drauf an, was man denen anbietet.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jain, du vergisst, dass dabei die SPD auch bei ~25% landet und eine Ampel eine Alternative wäre. Die Ampel wäre für die Grünen wesentlich attraktiver als Jamaika und bei der FDP kommts eben drauf an, was man denen anbietet.


Das habe ich nicht vergessen. Ich hatte nur geschrieben, dass für die CDU, Jamaika noch eine *mögliche* Option ist, auch wenn es knapp wäre. Weil du ja behauptest hast, dass wenn die CDU nicht *deutlich* gewinnt, in die Opposition geht.


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht vergessen. Ich hatte nur geschrieben, dass für die CDU, Jamaika noch eine *mögliche* Option ist, auch wenn es knapp wäre. Weil du ja behauptest hast, dass wenn die CDU nicht *deutlich* gewinnt, in die Opposition geht.


Ja, weil ich dann Jamaika nicht für realistisch halte. Ziel von Rot & Grün ist es, die CDU in die Opposition zu schicken, sind CDU und SPD mehr oder weniger gleich auf hat Rot & Grün Alternativen, entweder die FDP überzeugen, oder zu schauen ob die Linke mitmacht - all das während die CDU dringend einen zweiten Partner braucht. 
Und nichtmal Laschet & Lindner werden derart verzweifelt sein Schwarz-Gelb-Blau auch nur im Entferntesten in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, weil ich dann Jamaika nicht für realistisch halte. Ziel von Rot & Grün ist es, die CDU in die Opposition zu schicken, sind CDU und SPD mehr oder weniger gleich auf hat Rot & Grün Alternativen, entweder die FDP überzeugen, oder zu schauen ob die Linke mitmacht - all das während die CDU dringend einen zweiten Partner braucht.


Das stimmt ja auch. Jamaika halte ich aber nicht für völlig unrealistisch, so das ich sie ausschließen würde. Persönlich wünschen würde ich sie mir natürlich nicht. 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und nichtmal Laschet & Lindner werden derart verzweifelt sein Schwarz-Gelb-Blau auch nur im Entferntesten in Betracht zu ziehen.


Ein solche Koalition kann man zum Glück ausschließen.
Niemand wird mit der AfD koalieren. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und nichtmal Laschet & Lindner werden derart verzweifelt sein Schwarz-Gelb-Blau auch nur im Entferntesten in Betracht zu ziehen.


Zur Union:
Heute ja, aber 2025?


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zur Union:
> Heute ja, aber 2025?


Ich glaube du willst nur wieder den Don ärgern.  
Selbst dann wird die Union das ablehnen.

Ich würde mir übrigens wünschen, wenn die AfD ganz aus dem Bundestag verschwindet.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst dann wird die Union das ablehnen.


Ich sag nur, dass es keine Garantie gibt, dass das so sein wird weil es bestimmte Faktoren gibt die sich bis 2025 ändern könnten.
Um nur 2 zu nennen:
1. Die Union wird wieder deutlich konservativer (halte ich für wahrscheinlich)
2. Die AfD ist 2025 voll auf einem Meuthen Kurs (halte ich für unwahrscheinlicher)

Aber wenn beides passiert?


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sag nur, dass es keine Garantie gibt, dass das so sein wird weil es bestimmte Faktoren gibt die sich bis 2025 ändern könnten.
> Um nur 2 zu nennen:
> 1. Die Union wird wieder deutlich konservativer (halte ich für wahrscheinlich)
> 2. Die AfD ist 2025 voll auf einem Meuthen Kurs (halte ich für unwahrscheinlicher)


3. Die AfD verliert an Bedeutung. Und kommt gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wenn beides passiert?


Selbst dann würde die Union das ablehnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 3. Die AfD verliert an Bedeutung. Und kommt gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag.


Warum sollte das passieren?
Die aktuelle Politik füttert die eher wieder.


----------



## seahawk (24. September 2021)

RGR ist die Lösung, die Deutschland braucht.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum sollte das passieren?
> Die aktuelle Politik füttert die eher wieder.


Wenn die Union konservativer werden sollte gibt es keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr für die AfD.
Dann rutscht sie vielleicht unter 5% irgendwann.


----------



## seahawk (24. September 2021)

Die Union war nie konservativ im Sinn der AfD - weil die AfD nicht konservativ ist, sie ist reaktionär.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

Die AfD ist etwas was Deutschland seit 1933 nicht mehr hatte, sie ist eine Art neue DNVP.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Union war nie konservativ im Sinn der AfD - weil die AfD nicht konservativ ist, sie ist reaktionär.


Sie war vielleicht nicht so konservativ wie die AfD (welche ja teilweise rechts ist) aber sie war mal deutlich konservativer. Unter den AfD Wählern sind auch ehemalige Unionswähler.


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die AfD ist etwas was Deutschland seit 1933 nicht mehr hatte, sie ist eine Art neue DNVP.


Wohl eher die geistigen Enkel der Harzburger Front.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wohl eher die geistigen Enkel der Harzburger Front.


Du unterschätzt wie extrem die DNVP war.


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt wie extrem die DNVP war.


Du unterschätzt dass die AfD ein rechtsextremer Hybrid ist. Mit einem vorallem im Osten recht starken Flügel, der mindestens als Protofaschistisch durchgeht und im Westen dem, was man als geistige Enkel der DNVP bezeichnen kann.


----------



## seahawk (24. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sie war vielleicht nicht so konservativ wie die AfD (welche ja teilweise rechts ist) aber sie war mal deutlich konservativer. Unter den AfD Wählern sind auch ehemalige Unionswähler.


*Die AfD ist nicht konservativ*. Konservativ meint eine positive Grundeinstellung zum Bestehenden und der Wunsch einer schrittweisen Weiterentwicklung unter Beibehaltung als positiv angesehener Zustände. So kann man die CDU imho  beschreiben. 
Die AfD ist reaktionär, sie lehnt die gegenwärtige Gesellschaft und Ordnung weitgehend ab und träumt davon vergangene "goldene Zeiten" wieder aufleben zu lassen.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> *Die AfD ist nicht konservativ*. Konservativ meint eine positive Grundeinstellung zum Bestehenden und der Wunsch einer schrittweisen Weiterentwicklung unter Beibehaltung als positiv angesehener Zustände. So kann man die CDU imho  beschreiben.


Und die Beibehaltung gewisser Traditionen und Werte. Auch wenn manche überholt und unsinnig erscheinen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Die AfD ist reaktionär, sie lehnt die gegenwärtige Gesellschaft und Ordnung weitgehend ab und träumt davon vergangene "goldene Zeiten" wieder aufleben zu lassen.


Dann ist sie verfassungsfeindlich? Wenn ja, müßte sie verboten werden...


----------



## Rapotur (24. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> *Die AfD ist nicht konservativ*. Konservativ meint eine positive Grundeinstellung zum Bestehenden und der Wunsch einer schrittweisen Weiterentwicklung unter Beibehaltung als positiv angesehener Zustände. So kann man die CDU imho  beschreiben.
> Die AfD ist reaktionär, sie lehnt die gegenwärtige Gesellschaft und Ordnung weitgehend ab und träumt davon vergangene "goldene Zeiten" wieder aufleben zu lassen.


Ich möchte veränderung, so wie das letzte Jahrzehnt kann es nicht weiter gehen...


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Ich möchte veränderung, so wie das letzte Jahrzehnt kann es nicht weiter gehen...


Dann wäre RGR genau das Richtige für dich.


----------



## Rapotur (24. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann wäre RGR genau das Richtige für dich.


 für mich sind Rot, Schwarz, Gelb und Grün etc. dasselbe, die haben ihre vorgetäuschte Konkurrenz wie Media Markt und Saturn - andere Farben aber im Prinzip ein und derselbe Konzern. Daher ist es mir im egal und ich Wähle eine Partei welche diese Berufsredner zumindest ärgern und behindern kann weiter dieses Land abzubauen - und das ist nur eine Partei.

Die Kanzlerkandidaten sind allesamt für die Tonne - nichts sympatisches mit Ausstahlung oder Souveränität. Witzfiguren.

Der Guttenberg der war beliebt, einfach als Person, den haben sie ja ganz schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden lassen da er anscheinend zu beliebt war.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2021)

Traust du dich nicht einmal den Namen dieser tollen Partei in den Mund zu nehmen?
Ansonsten kann ich da nur den Hinweis von @ruyven_macaran hinzufügen: Es gibt deutlich mehr als 5 Parteien 




__





						40 Parteien, nicht 5: Der Thread zum Kleinkram 21
					

Nach über 80 Seiten dreht sich der Thread zum Bundestagswahlkampf 2021 fast nur noch um Union und SPD. Vereinzelt Grüne und FDP zur Belustigung. Was ja auch okay ist, denn außer ein paar (wirklich) blöden Sprüchen von der AFD machen die den Wahlkampf untereinander aus.  Aber nicht die Wahl. Da...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> für mich sind Rot, Schwarz, Gelb und Grün etc. dasselbe, die haben ihre vorgetäuschte Konkurrenz wie Media Markt und Saturn - andere Farben aber im Prinzip ein und derselbe Konzern. Daher ist es mir im egal und ich Wähle eine Partei welche diese Berufsredner zumindest ärgern und behindern kann weiter dieses Land abzubauen - und das ist nur eine Partei.


100% Agree.
Deswegen Sonntag Doppelkreuz für Die Partei.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> für mich sind Rot, Schwarz, Gelb und Grün etc. dasselbe, die haben ihre vorgetäuschte Konkurrenz wie Media Markt und Saturn - andere Farben aber im Prinzip ein und derselbe Konzern. Daher ist es mir im egal und ich Wähle eine Partei welche diese Berufsredner zumindest ärgern und behindern kann weiter dieses Land abzubauen - und das ist nur eine Partei.


Wenn du dir mal die Parteiprogramme anguckst, siehst du, dass die sich schon unterscheiden.
Und es kommt auch drauf an mit welchen Parteien man zusammen regiert.
Mit manchen kann man fast alles umsetzen mit anderen weniger. Und/oder man muß dann Komprisse eingehen.
Es kommt immer auf die Konstellationen an.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Der Guttenberg der war beliebt, einfach als Person, den haben sie ja ganz schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden lassen da er anscheinend zu beliebt war.


Du meinst Mister Korrupt bis ist Mark?
Wirecard, Augustus etc


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt das der Wähleranteil über 60 Jahre eine Menge ausmacht und die anders wählen als die  jungen Menschen. Aber es um die Zukunft der jungen Menschen geht bei der Klimafrage.
> Von den Jüngeren sind viel mehr Grünwähler.
> 
> Bundestagswahl 2021: 60,4 Millionen Wahlberechtigte
> ...



Ich wäre für das Gegenteil: Einführung eines Wahlhöchstalters. Eine Handvoll jüngere (die schon seit mindestens einem Vierteljahrhundert die genannte Tendenz gegenüber dem Wählerschnitt hatten) macht keinen großen Unterschied und steigert im Schnitt nicht die Kompetenz der Politik. Aber es ist halt biologischer Fakt, dass Leute älter als 75 keinen Grund mehr haben, in ihrer Wahlentscheidung die Folgen der Politik in den folgenden 20 Jahren zu berücksichtigen, so wie das aber eine nachhaltige Politik machen müsste. Und aufgrund der derzeitigen Bevölkerungsstruktur werden wir noch einige Zeit ein Übermaß an Altwählern haben, wenn wir kein Maximalalter einführen.
Praktischer Nebeneffekt wäre, dass die Diskussion über von Pflegern und Angehörigen manipulierte oder gar übernommene Stimmenabgabe sich weitestgehend erledigt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Konsequenzen durch die Experten schon vorher vorhergesagt wurden.
> Aber die wurden durch Populisten übertönt.



Wenn selbst wir in Deutschland die Vorhersage der Konsequenzen mitbekommen haben (und abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht geglaubt hätte, dass England unfähig ist, einheimische LKW-Fahrer auszubilden, hat mich bislang auch nichts überrascht), dann gibt es für britische Abstimmende keine Entschuldigung mehr. Die bekommen, was sie sich gewünscht haben. Entweder bewusst oder bewusst ignorant.




hoffgang schrieb:


> 100% Agree.
> Deswegen Sonntag Doppelkreuz für Die Partei.



Von mir wirds nur Erststimme geben.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2021)

Kennt ihr schon alle den offiziellen Wahlkampf-Song?
(vollkommen *parteineutral*)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M51TW95OfMc, list: PLtd1FQJsTjlvUgpRVN21vzUBWq9tiT6qm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann ist sie verfassungsfeindlich? Wenn ja, müßte sie verboten werden...


Nicht automatisch, wobei sich große Teile der AfD schon in die Richtung bewegen.


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn du dir mal die Parteiprogramme anguckst, siehst du, dass die sich schon unterscheiden.
> Und es kommt auch drauf an mit welchen Parteien man zusammen regiert.
> Mit manchen kann man fast alles umsetzen mit anderen weniger. Und/oder man muß dann Komprisse eingehen.
> Es kommt immer auf die Konstellationen an.


Was auf dem Papier steht ist komplett egal da hat sich noch nie jemand dran gehalten, es wird so weiter laufen wie bisher - dieses einst so schöne Land wird nur Verwaltet, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es gab keine Innovation, kein Fortschritt in den letzten Jahrzehnten, wir hinken soweit hinterher das wir hier zum Entwicklungsland werden. 

Magnetschwebebahn? Die wird lieber verschenkt nach China.
Sichere Atomkraftwerke abschalten und lieber von nebenan direkt an der Grenze aus dem neu gebauten AKW aus Frankreich den Strom teuer abkaufen.
Das Land mit Kulturfremden überschwemmen und Multi Kulti predigen.
Jahrzehntelang wird rumgeweint in den Schulen - kein Geld - kein Geld.. für Bildung und ganz plötzlich sind billionen Euros da für eine Situation/Krise die komplett überzogen ist.
Die Regierenden haben fast alle bereiche Privatisiert - Millionen Wohnungen verkauft an Privatunternehmen, Wasserwerke verkauft etc. Eigentum des Volkes einfach veräussert.

Das heutige System ist leider nicht mehr zu verändern, pervers gut eingefädelt besser kann man es kaum machen, und alle spielen mit - und jene die dem nicht zustimmen - werden dann abgestempelt und in die bekannten Ecken gedrängt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Was auf dem Papier steht ist komplett egal da hat sich noch nie jemand dran gehalten


Merkel hat bis auf den "Ausrutscher" Atomkraft genau das geliefert was sie versprochen hat: "Nichts groß ändern."
Wer das nicht wollte konnte andere Parteien wählen, haben aber zu wenige gemacht. 
-> Das sich nichts tut war so gewählt und keine "Verschwörung".


----------



## seahawk (25. September 2021)

Merkel ist halt konservativ im besten Sinne. Steht zu den Grundwerten, Veränderung erfolgt aber nur wenn innovativere Kräfte die Konzepte in den Mainstream getragen haben. Ich glaube auch das deswegen Laschet so abgelehnt wird, weil man ihm diese stabile Grundhaltung nicht abkauft und er Populisten hinterher läuft. Merkel hätte und hat niemals Verständnis für die Querdenker geäußert, für die persönliche Not der Menschen ja, aber nicht für die Ideologie.

Wichtig ist deutlich zwischen konservativ und reaktionär zu unterscheiden. Die AfD ist keine CDU und selbst ein Maaßen ist kein AfDler, weil er nie das Grundgesetz oder die demokratische Grundordnung in Frage stellte. Die AfD sieht das System als nicht erhaltenswert.

Bei aller verständlichen Abneigung gegen die CDU, so müssen auch Linke darauf achten hier klar zu trennen um die AfD nicht unnötig zu legitimieren.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Magnetschwebebahn? Die wird lieber verschenkt nach China.


Die haben 30km Strecke gebaut und direkt danach 40.000km reguläre Schiene.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Panne in Quizshow – ARD zeigt Laufband mit fiktiver Hochrechnung

Deswegen hat mich gestern Abend jemand per Whatsapp angeschrieben, nachdem er das auf "Bild.de" gelesen hatte.
Wir würden ja beschi**en und manipuliert. Wie schnell manche immer auf den Verschwörungszug aufspringen. Echt schlimm.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Der Guttenberg der war beliebt, einfach als Person, den haben sie ja ganz schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden lassen da er anscheinend zu beliebt war.


Der Guttenberg hat sich selbst abgeschossen und ist danach ein Lobbyist geworden, der kräftig bei Amthor und Augustus mitgeholfen hat


RyzA schrieb:


> Panne in Quizshow – ARD zeigt Laufband mit fiktiver Hochrechnung
> 
> Deswegen hat mich gestern Abend jemand per Whatsapp angeschrieben, nachdem er das auf "Bild.de" gelesen hatte.
> Wir würden ja beschi**en und manipuliert. Wie schnell manche immer auf den Verschwörungszug aufspringen. Echt schlimm.


13% für die FDP? Wer wählt die?


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> 13% für die FDP? Wer wählt die?


Das sind fiktive Ergebnisse. Steht doch da.


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Merkel hat bis auf den "Ausrutscher" Atomkraft genau das geliefert was sie versprochen hat: "Nichts groß ändern."
> Wer das nicht wollte konnte andere Parteien wählen, haben aber zu wenige gemacht.
> -> Das sich nichts tut war so gewählt und keine "Verschwörung".


Exakt was ich sage, sobald man irgendwas sagt, ist man gleich ein Aluhutträger... unglaublich. Danke für dein Beispiel.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind fiktive Ergebnisse. Steht doch da.


Ja, aber die stehen aktuell bei 11%. 13% sind also nicht unrealistisch.
Nochmal -- wer wählt die? Hat der Wähler etwa die Regierungsphase 2009-2013 vergessen?


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nochmal -- wer wählt die?


Darunter sind viele Ex-Unionswähler vermute ich.
Der andere Teil ist bei der AfD.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darunter sind viele Ex-Unionswähler vermute ich.
> Der andere Teil ist bei der AfD.


Tja, egal wer am Ende stärkste Fraktion wird, Lindner wird Anspruch anmelden, wenns um eine Regierungskoalition geht, denn klar ist, dass er sich die Geschichte von 2017 nicht nochmal erlauben kann, die FDP Wähler erwarten Regierungsbeteiligung, 
Und sind die Sozen bereit, die Linken statt Lindner ins Boot zu holen, wenns für beide Konstellationen reicht?


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und sind die Sozen bereit, die Linken statt Lindner ins Boot zu holen, wenns für beide Konstellationen reicht?


Ausgeschlossen haben sie es nicht. Kommt wohl drauf an wie "gefügig" dann die FDP ist. 
Aber es kann auch sein das Linken gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag kommen.
Dann ist die SPD auf die FDP angewiesen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ausgeschlossen haben sie es nicht.


Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich. Damit werden sie Druck auf die FDP ausüben.
Allerdings muss die Linke auch erst mal in die Position kommen, damit die SPD Druck ausüben kann.
Wenns nur für die Ampel reicht, hat Lindner alle Karten in den Hand.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings muss die Linke auch erst mal in die Position kommen, damit die SPD Druck ausüben kann.


Es wäre dann nur wichtig das RRG zusammen 50% bekommt. Aber das geht nur wenn die Linken überhaupt in den Bundestag kommen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wenns nur für die Ampel reicht, hat Lindner alle Karten in den Hand.


Schrieb ich ja auch.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schrieb ich ja auch.


Am Ende wird die Union Juniorpartner, Söder wird Außenminister und Scheuer bleibt im Amt.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Am Ende wird die Union Juniorpartner, Söder wird Außenminister und Scheuer bleibt im Amt.


Ich glaube dann würde es eher Jamaika geben und die SPD in die Opposition gehen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann würde es eher Jamaika geben und die SPD in die Opposition gehen.


Ich hatte ja gehört, dass die Union, wenn man nicht stärkste Fraktion wird, eine Regierungskoalition anstrebt. Dazu müsste man dann die Grünen ins Boot holen, da die FDP eh Steigbügelhalter sein wird.
Die Frage ist jetzt, wie realistisch das ist?
Wieso sollten die Grünen mit Union und FDP eine Koalition bilden, wenn es für SPD, Grüne und FDP auch reicht?
Abgesehen davon ist Laschet meiner Meinung nach eh geschädigt, wenn er nicht 30% Plus holt.
Wobei die CSU ja auch bei unter 30% herumkrebst. Söder hält sich nur noch deshalb im Amt, weil Laschet noch schlechter dasteht.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Grünen mit Union und FDP eine Koalition bilden, wenn es für SPD, Grüne und FDP auch reicht?


Wieso sollte die FDP eine Ampel Koalition mitmachen, wenn sie es mit Jamaika einfacher hätte?


Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist Laschet meiner Meinung nach eh geschädigt, wenn er nicht 30% Plus holt.


Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Ich denke es wird ein knappes Ergebnis nicht über 25% für SPD oder Union.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die FDP eine Ampel Koalition mitmachen, wenn sie es mit Jamaika einfacher hätte?


Der Plan der Union wäre ja schwarz, grün, gelb. Aber wie willst du da die Grünen überreden?
Dass die FDP in die Regierung will, ist klar. Daher gehe ich eher davon aus, dass die FDP Ampel macht als dass die Grünen sich zwischen Union und FDP aufreiben lassen.

Aber -- egal was am Ende ist, wenn die Union nicht stärkste Fraktion wird, ist Laschet genauso erledigt wie Söder.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber -- egal was am Ende ist, wenn die Union nicht stärkste Fraktion wird, ist Laschet genauso erledigt wie Söder.


Und das wäre am besten!


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das wäre am besten!


Ich persönlich freue mich ja jetzt schon darauf, wie die beiden sich das dann schönreden werden. 
Man man, hab ich damals gejubelt, als Kohl abgewählt wurde.   
Wer hätte damals gedacht, dass Schröder dann die Finanzpolitik gemacht hat, die sich der Kohl nie getraut hätte.


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Das heutige System ist leider nicht mehr zu verändern, pervers gut eingefädelt besser kann man es kaum machen, und alle spielen mit - und jene die dem nicht zustimmen - werden dann abgestempelt und in die bekannten Ecken gedrängt.


In Ecken gedrängt wird niemand, nur wer sich gegen die FDGO stellt bzw. Änderungen an dieser anstrebt, der hat sich von ganz alleine in eine Ecke gestellt. Wenn Dir aber unser derzeitiges Wirtschaftssystem widerstrebt, dann ist Die Linke für dich eher geeignet als eine Partei vom rechten Rand, schließlich wollen nur Parteien links der Mitte vom Kapitalismus abrücken.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2021)

Na hoffgang eine faschistische Wirtschaftsordnung ist ja auch kein wirklicher Kapitalismus^^

Btw
Ich habe niemanden in meinem aktuellen Umfeld gefunden der definitiv Union wählt, nur einer vielleicht und nur weil er kein Tempolimit möchte (dümmster Grund überhaupt). Aber ich finde inzwischen sehr viele SPD Wähler.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Ich habe niemanden in meinem aktuellen Umfeld gefunden der definitiv Union wählt, nur einer vielleicht und nur weil er kein Tempolimit möchte (dümmster Grund überhaupt). Aber ich finde inzwischen sehr viele SPD Wähler.


Ich kenne ein paar Unionswähler aus meinem Umfeld. Die verdienen gut und haben Angst um ihren Wohlstand.
Und dann gibt es auch noch Mitläufer, welche eigentlich aus ihrer Position heraus, dass größere Übel wählen aber es einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na hoffgang eine faschistische Wirtschaftsordnung ist ja auch kein wirklicher Kapitalismus^^


Ja, das stimmt, aber das ist eben auch eine Wirtschaftsform die der durchschnittliche AfD Wähler eigentlich auch nicht will


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> und nur weil er kein Tempolimit möchte (dümmster Grund überhaupt).


Da kann er aber auch genausogut die FDP wählen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da kann er aber auch genausogut die FDP wählen.


Die will er auch nicht.

Es ist komplett bescheuert wie Menschen gegen ihre eigenen Interessen wählen bei fehlenden Kenntnissen
über die politischen Positionen.
Dann auch man muss fördern statt zu verteuern, ja gerne aber wie man das ganze finanzieren soll wusste er auch nicht.


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na hoffgang eine faschistische Wirtschaftsordnung ist ja auch kein wirklicher Kapitalismus^^
> 
> Btw
> Ich habe niemanden in meinem aktuellen Umfeld gefunden der definitiv Union wählt, nur einer vielleicht und nur weil er kein Tempolimit möchte (dümmster Grund überhaupt). Aber ich finde inzwischen sehr viele SPD Wähler.


Ich will auch kein Tempolimit...für mich so ziemlich das einzige, was mich interessiert^^

Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn die AFD voll durchstartet(wovon ich momentan irgendwie ausgehe)? In meinem privaten Umfeld sind 95% nur AFD Wähler.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn die AFD voll durchstartet(wovon ich momentan irgendwie ausgehe)? In meinem privaten Umfeld sind 95% nur AFD Wähler.


Ich will ja nicht beleidigend werden aber in welchen Loch wohnst du denn?

Zum Glück sind in meinem persönlichen Umfeld nur wenige AfD Wähler.
Die meisten wählen normale Parteien.
Ich habe auch Kontakt zu einigen Lokalpolitikern.  Hauptsächlich SPD.


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

Andreas Scheuers Amtsbilanz: Beim Verkehrsminister gilt Straße first
					

Verkehrsminister Andreas Scheuer betont oft, wie wichtig ihm die Bahn sei. Doch neue Zahlen aus seinem Hause zeigen deutlich: Straßenbau ist dem CSU-Mann offenbar noch immer sehr viel wichtiger – vor allem in Bayern.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Kurze Übersicht warum Versager-Andi (oder ein anderer CSU Pfosten) nicht länger Verkehrsminister bleiben darf.

Und wieviele AfD Wähler man im Bekanntenkreis hat, das bestimmt man immer noch selbst.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wieviele AfD Wähler man im Bekanntenkreis hat, das bestimmt man immer noch selbst.


Nur nicht wenn auch AfD Wähler  in der Familie sind. Aber bei uns sind alle vernünftig.


----------



## seahawk (25. September 2021)

Auch dann muss man den Kontakt abbrechen. Man kann nicht mit Rassisten befreundet sein.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht beleidigend werden aber in welchen Loch wohnst du denn?


1. Thüringen ist kein "Loch".
2. Schau dir die Ergebnisse der Sonntagsfrage zur BT-Wahl auf Länderebene an: https://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/laender.htm


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Ich wohne leider in einer Rot/Links/Grün besetzten Zone seit Jahren - 80% Migranten in den Schulklassen welche zum großteil nicht ein Wort deutsch spricht - Unterricht? Nicht möglich. Wählt für euer Bundesland die Alternative ... so wollt ihr nicht Enden.


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht beleidigend werden aber in welchen Loch wohnst du denn?
> 
> Zum Glück sind in meinem persönlichen Umfeld nur wenige AfD Wähler.
> Die meisten wählen normale Parteien.
> Ich habe auch Kontakt zu einigen Lokalpolitikern.  Hauptsächlich SPD.


In Thüringen recht ländlich, wo man auf's Auto angewiesen ist und sich die grüne Zukunft nicht leisten will/kann.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wieviele AfD Wähler man im Bekanntenkreis hat, das bestimmt man immer noch selbst.


Mir ist das ja völlig Wurst, was jemand wählt...solangs nicht die Grünen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> 2. Schau dir die Ergebnisse der Sonntagsfrage zur BT-Wahl auf Länderebene an: https://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/laender.htm


Leider oft nicht aktuell, aber Sachsen und Thüringen schon und oh meine Güte


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2021)

Leider kann man Höcke nicht wieder nach Hessen abschieben.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> 1. Thüringen ist kein "Loch".
> 2. Schau dir die Ergebnisse der Sonntagsfrage zur BT-Wahl auf Länderebene an: https://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/laender.htm


Ich weiß. Aber ist das nicht eigentlich traurig?



Eckism schrieb:


> Mir ist das ja völlig Wurst, was jemand wählt...solangs nicht die Grünen sind.


Also du findest die Grünen schlimmer als die AfD?


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Leider kann man Höcke nicht wieder nach Hessen abschieben.


Hessen ist aber noch recht nahe...
Aber er und sein Gefolge hält mich vom AFD Wählen ab, hat also auch was gutes.



RyzA schrieb:


> Also du findest die Grünen schlimmer als die AfD?



Natürlich finde ich die Grünen schlimmer als die AFD...die Grünen kosten mich nen Haufen Geld, mit der AFD wird eh erstmal keiner zusammenarbeiten.
Oder haste Panik, das Höcke der neue Bundeskanzler wird?


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Oder haste Panik, das Höcke der neue Bundeskanzler wird?


Nein. Mir geht es ums Prinzip.
Aber wenigstens wählst du die AfD nicht.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Aber ist das nicht eigentlich traurig?


Deswegen: Ramelow wählen.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Deswegen: Ramelow wählen.


Könnt ihr bei euch ja machen. Hier wähle ich SPD. 

"Mr Candy Crush" aber ich mag ihn.


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Mir geht es ums Prinzip.
> Aber wenigstens wählst du die AfD nicht.


Ich bin halt zu Faul, ständig meinen rechten Arm nach oben zu halt.^^


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin halt zu Faul, ständig meinen rechten Arm nach oben zu halt.^^


Das kannst du bei der NPD machen


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kurze Übersicht warum Versager-Andi (oder ein anderer CSU Pfosten) nicht länger Verkehrsminister bleiben darf.


Passend dazu auch ein aktuelles Beispiel aus Thüringen: https://www.zeit.de/news/2021-09/24/ramelow-bund-muss-mitte-deutschland-verbindung-ausbauen


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Natürlich finde ich die Grünen schlimmer als die AFD...die Grünen kosten mich nen Haufen Geld, mit der AFD wird eh erstmal keiner zusammenarbeiten.



Exhibit A warum wir generationelle Probleme nicht effektiv bekämpfen werden und uns lieber kollektiv im "jeder für sich" sehenden Auges in den Abgrund stürzen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn die AFD voll durchstartet(wovon ich momentan irgendwie ausgehe)? In meinem privaten Umfeld sind 95% nur AFD Wähler.


Dann kannst du deinem Führer sagen, dass du schon immer zu ihm gehalten hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Merkel hat bis auf den "Ausrutscher" Atomkraft genau das geliefert was sie versprochen hat: "Nichts groß ändern."
> Wer das nicht wollte konnte andere Parteien wählen, haben aber zu wenige gemacht.
> -> Das sich nichts tut war so gewählt und keine "Verschwörung".



"Autobahn Maut" hatte die Union auch noch versprochen und (vorhersehbar) nicht gehalten und "wir schaffen das" war im vorangehenden Wahlprogramm nicht näher thematisiert und abgesehen von dem eigentlich nicht mehr gültigem "C" im Parteinahmen nicht zu erwarten. Aber wer sich von irgendwas anderem relevanten in 16 Jahren Merkel reingelegt gefühlt hat, hat nicht verstanden wie Konsensfindung stattfindet oder war, in der weit überwiegenden Zahl der Fälle, zu blöd ein Wahlprogramm zu lesen und zu verstehen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Merkel ist halt konservativ im besten Sinne. Steht zu den Grundwerten, Veränderung erfolgt aber nur wenn innovativere Kräfte die Konzepte in den Mainstream getragen haben.



Merkel ist nicht im geringsten konservativ. Sie hat sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt für den Erhalt von irgendwelchen traditionellen Werten eingesetzt und mehrfach mit bestehenden Linien gebrochen. Die einzige konservative Linie in den letzten 16 Jahren war die Zuwendung zu immer den gleichen Großkonzernen. Aber das war nicht konservativ, schwankte in der Ausrichtung sogar je nach deren interessen, sondern reiner Lobbyismus.

Was Merkel stattdessen ist: Vorsichtig und Medienprofi. Sie weiß genau, dass man in einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft mit nahezu jedem Änderungsvorschlag erst einmal mehrheilich auf Ablehnung stößt, weil jeder erst einmal die negativen Folgen fokussiert und die positiven meist nur für eine zu kleine Gruppe offensichtlich ist. Die Vorteile dann allen zu erklären ist kompliziert und aufwendig und erfordert Bürger die mitdenken, was man wegen Lobbyismus & Co ja eigentlich gar nicht will. Viel einfacher und somit Merkellinie ist es daher, möglichst unauffällig zu agieren, sodass die meisten Wähler gar nicht mitbekommen, sondern nur die, die direkt profitieren. So hat Merkel ihr Ansehen bei denen erhalten, denen es immer schlechter ging, weil sie auf den ersten Blick den Eindruck hatten, Merkel würde gar nichts (schlechtes) machen und gleichzeitig Schritt für Schritt ihre Unterstützung bei denen ausgebaut, denen sie Geschenke gemacht hat. Dieses vermeintliche "nichts tun" ist aber nicht "konservativ". Und nur, wenn sich mal gesellschaftsweit ein populärer Konsens herausgebildet und die Kritiker von anderen zum Schweigen gebracht wurden, erst dann hat Merkel sich öffentlich an die Spitze von irgend etwas gestellt und die Leistungen anderer auf ihr Fähnchen geschrieben.




RyzA schrieb:


> Darunter sind viele Ex-Unionswähler vermute ich.
> Der andere Teil ist bei der AfD.



Es gibt einen recht großen Kreis (oft schlecht informierter) Wähler in Deutschland, die ihre Wahlentscheidung nach dem Schema "alles aber bloß nicht Grün" treffen. Gerade auch bei den eigentlich-Unions-Wählern. Für dieses eine Anliegen ist die FDP derzeit die mit Abstand passendste Partei und konnte deswegen massiv von dem Grünenaufschung im Frühjahr profitieren.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Merkel ist nicht im geringsten konservativ. Sie hat sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt für den Erhalt von irgendwelchen traditionellen Werten eingesetzt und mehrfach mit bestehenden Linien gebrochen.


Hat Merkel nicht gegen die Ehe für alle gestimmt?


----------



## seahawk (25. September 2021)

oder das Grundrecht auf Asyl verteidigt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Grünen mit Union und FDP eine Koalition bilden, wenn es für SPD, Grüne und FDP auch reicht?



Von den Wahlforderungen her gibt es praktisch keinen Unterschied in der Grünen-Kompatibilität zwischen SPD und CDU und nachdem die Grünen im Wahlkampf wenig auf Flüchtlings- und Außenpolitik gesetzt hat und die Union mittlerweile bei Sozial- und Familienpolitik deutlich offener geworden ist, während die SPD weiterhin Auto- und Kohlekumpel protegiert, könnten Koalitionsverhandlungen mit der Union sogar einfacher werden. Genauer gesagt: Sie würden mit Garantie einfacher sein, hätte die SPD ähnlich viel Rückgrat wie die CDU.

Hat sie nuneinmal nicht, weswegen ich auch RGG für naheliegender als SGG halte, aber da ist noch der Punkt mit dem Wahlergebnis: Ein 21%-von-48%-Kolationspartner CDU kann einige Forderungen in die Koalition tragen als ein 25%-von-52%-Partner SPD. 

Grundlage: Gestrige Wahlergebnis-Prognosen von Emnid, mit Yougov wären es jeweils 2% weniger. Wegen 9% sonstige reicht in beiden Fällen eine Summe von 46% für eine Mehrheitsregierung. Bei Forsa ist der Abstand zwischen Union und SPD 1% geringer, sonst sieht es ähnlich aus.

Allerdings sehen Forsa und Emnid auch eine klare, Yougov eine hauchdünne Mehrheit für RGR. Das wäre für die Grünen garantiert erste Wahl, da sie in RGR den gleichen hohen Anteil wie an SGG haben würden und die SPD als rückgratlosen, formbaren Seniorpartner dazu und vor allem die nervige FDP los wären.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich will auch kein Tempolimit...für mich so ziemlich das einzige, was mich interessiert^^



Da gibt es bei den kleinen Parteien einige, die ebenfalls dagegen sind. Leider haben die auch alle ihre Macken, aber ehe du CDU oder gar AFD wegen so etwas wählst, würde ich Team Todenhöfer oder CDU empfehlen. Damit kriegst du deine Message sogar deutlicher rüber, denn bei "AFD kriegt mehr Stimmen" denkt (zu Recht) nur jeder Beobachter/Regierende: "Scheiß, lauter ausländerfeindliche Neonazis". Aber bei kleineren Parteien steht das mit dem Tempolimit oder allgemein mit persönlichen Freiheiten auch mal etwas weiter vorne im Positionspapier.



> Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn die AFD voll durchstartet(wovon ich momentan irgendwie ausgehe)?



Dann bliebe wahrscheinlich nur noch eine ganz große Koalition auf SPD, Union und Grünen. Die hätte selbst dann noch eine Mehrheit, wenn die AFD ihr Ergebnis gegenüber aktuellen Wahlumfragen mehr verzweieinhalbfache würde und da sowohl SPD als auch Union ihr Wahlprogramm so optimiert haben, dass sie mit den Grünen regieren können, liegen alle drei Parteien nahe genug beieinander, um sich zu einigen.



> In meinem privaten Umfeld sind 95% nur AFD Wähler.



Mein Beileid. Mal drüber nachgedacht, dass Umfeld zu wechseln?



Komplett andere Frage:
Weiß hier jemand, was aus den Wahlergebnissen wird, wenn die noch laufenden Verfassungsklagen gegen das vermurkste Wahlgesetz von SPD und Union erfolg haben? Der nicht-Ausgleich von Überhangsmandaten ist ja ein krasser Widerspruch zu alten Urteilen, die genau den gefordert haben, somit dürften die jetzt angewandten Regeln verfassungswidrig sein. Die bisherigen waren aber auch angekreidet worden und die Lösungsfrist ist abgelaufen, dass heißt man darf nicht einfach auf diese zurückwechseln, wenn die neuen für ungültig erklärt werden. (Was technisch sehr einfach möglich wäre, da nur die Zahl der Ausgleichsmandate angepasst wurde und die kann man ja jederzeit neu nachrechnen.)
Die einzige andere Alternative, die ich sehe, wäre eine Anulierung der Wahl und sofortige Neuwahlen nach einem schnellstmöglich beschlossenen, verfassungskonformen neuen Wahlrecht. In Anbetracht dessen, dass uns über ein Bundestag mit über 900 Abgeordneten erwartet, der heftige Kritik aus der Bevölkerung wegen Geldverschwendung auf sich ziehen wird, dürfte auch kaum jemand in der Politik offen dagegen sprechen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

Wobei ich mich ja bis heute frage, wie Seehofer überhaupt Innenminister werden konnte.
Er stänkert ständig gegen Merkels Politik, wird aber dann ausgerechnet Innenminister.
Na ja, genauso könnte man fragen, wieso Heiko Maas Außenminister wurde, Kramp Karrenbauer Verteidigungsminister, Glöckner, Karliczek -- ach, ich lass es einfach.


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kannst du deinem Führer sagen, dass du schon immer zu ihm gehalten hast.


Ich meine nicht, das sie 95% erreichen, sondern eher realistische 15-18% oder so?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht, das sie 95% erreichen, sondern eher realistische 15-18% oder so?


Glaube ich nicht. 10% sehe ich schon. Ist im Prinzip wie bei der FDP. Diese Klientelparteien sind für 10% gut, erreichen sie aber meist nie.
Wenn sie mal drüber sind, haben die anderen Parteien schon großen Mist verbockt.
Und Mist hat die aktuelle Regierung genug verbockt. Das Problem ist, dass du die trotzdem nicht los wirst, da der nächste Kanzler entweder von der Union oder den Sozen kommen wird.
Ich hätte ja gerne Robert Harbeck als Spitzenkandidat gehabt. Und ich würde annehmen, dass er heute vor Laschet und Scholz liegen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat Merkel nicht gegen die Ehe für alle gestimmt?



Ich glaube, sie persönlich hat gar nicht an der Abstimmung teilgenommen. Sie hat sich aber im Vorfeld nicht klar dagegen ausgesprochen (sondern immer drum geredet - siehe oben: Oberste Maxime = niemanden auf die Füße treten), ihr Kanzleramtsminister hat dafür gestimmt und ihre Regierung hat die Umsetzung übernommen. Konservative Politik wäre es gewesen, die Ehe für alle zu verhindern und Merkel war in einer Position, in der sie das hätte erreichen können. Hat sie aber nicht einmal versucht.




seahawk schrieb:


> oder das Grundrecht auf Asyl verteidigt?



Wüsste ich nichts von. Abgesehen von ein paar rechten Spinnern wollte nie jemand auch nur die Genfer Konvetion außer Kraft setzen, geschweige denn Hand an den Kern der Verfassung legen. Es gab also überhaupt keinen Angriff, gegen den man das Recht auf Verfassung hätte verteidigen können. Was intensives Thema war, war der Schutz von Leuten, die weder individuell politisch verfolgt werden (= nicht zur Verschwindend geringen Zahl derjenigen gehören, die eine Chance auf Asyl hätten) noch vor unmittelbarer Gefahr fliehen (= nicht zur kleinen Schar derjenigen gehören, die dank Resettlement/Aufnahmequoten eindeutig anerkannte Flüchtlinge sind). An den subsidiären Schutz wollten viele die Axt anlegen und wie sehr Merkel den ""verteidigt"" hast, kann du Erdogan fragen oder die 69 Afghanen von Seehofers 69. Geburtstag.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht, das sie 95% erreichen, sondern eher realistische 15-18% oder so?



Aktuell sind sie bei 10% und wie gesagt: Selbst wenn sie auf das anderthalbfache kommen, also 25%, würde es (wenn FDP und Sonstige nicht ebenfalls zulegen), noch für Rot/Schwarz/Grün reichen. 15-18% wären für sich genommen vollkommen egal. Da würde es nur zu unterschieden kommen, weil woanders 5-8% verschwinden und man müsste gucken, wo das ist. Da die AFD vermutlich kaum Wähler von den Grünen weglocken kann, würde ein derartiger Anstieg der CDU und der FDP. Folgen:
- RS gegebenenfalls nicht mehr möglich.
- SGG würde zu GSG werden und wäre wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich.
- RGG sollte weiterhin möglich sein.
- Für RGR würde ich sich gar nichts ändern.

Netto würde ein Zuwachs der AFD also die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen, dass Rot/Grün/Rot die Macht übernimmt. Wer rechte Politik will, darf also nicht AFD wählen


----------



## seahawk (25. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, sie persönlich hat gar nicht an der Abstimmung teilgenommen. Sie hat sich aber im Vorfeld nicht klar dagegen ausgesprochen (sondern immer drum geredet - siehe oben: Oberste Maxime = niemanden auf die Füße treten), ihr Kanzleramtsminister hat dafür gestimmt und ihre Regierung hat die Umsetzung übernommen. Konservative Politik wäre es gewesen, die Ehe für alle zu verhindern und Merkel war in einer Position, in der sie das hätte erreichen können. Hat sie aber nicht einmal versucht.


Du verwechselst konservativ und reaktionär.


----------



## keinnick (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht beleidigend werden aber in welchen Loch wohnst du denn?
> 
> Zum Glück sind in meinem persönlichen Umfeld nur wenige AfD Wähler.
> Die meisten wählen normale Parteien.
> Ich habe auch Kontakt zu einigen Lokalpolitikern.  Hauptsächlich SPD.


Was hat das mit "Loch" zu tun? Zu der AfD kann man stehen wie man will, aber es ist trotzdem jedermanns gutes Recht, das Kreuz dort zu machen, wo man möchte. Oder habe ich etwas verpasst und die AfD wurde zwischenzeitlich verboten und steht nicht mehr zur Wahl?


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "Loch" zu tun? Zu der AfD kann man stehen wie man will, aber es ist trotzdem jedermanns gutes Recht, das Kreuz dort zu machen, wo man möchte. Oder habe ich etwas verpasst und die AfD wurde zwischenzeitlich verboten und steht nicht mehr zur Wahl?


Es ging um die Aussage: "In meinem Umfeld sind 95% AfD Wähler". Also wenn das für dich normal ist ok. Für mich nicht.


----------



## keinnick (25. September 2021)

Ich habe nichts von "normal" gesagt. Es steht mir (und auch Dir) nur nicht zu, irgendwelche Gegenden als "Loch" zu bezeichnen, weil man dort eher rechts wählt.


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "Loch" zu tun? Zu der AfD kann man stehen wie man will, aber es ist trotzdem jedermanns gutes Recht, das Kreuz dort zu machen, wo man möchte. Oder habe ich etwas verpasst und die AfD wurde zwischenzeitlich verboten und steht nicht mehr zur Wahl?


Jeder hat das Recht zu wählen was er möchte.
Aber im Falle der AfD, einer Partei in der sich Holocaustleugner, Verschwörungstheoretiker, ehemalige NPDler, Sympathisanten der IB und anderer Brauner Dreck tummeln, kann man demjenigen dann schon absprechen eine vernünftige & anständige Person zu sein.

Wie Gerhard Bronner schon sagte:


> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen: Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Nationalsozialismus. Man kann intelligent und Nazi sein. Dann ist man nicht anständig. Man kann anständig und Nazi sein. Dann ist man nicht intelligent. Und man kann anständig und intelligent sein. Dann ist man kein Nazi.



 Dass nicht jeder ein Nazi ist der in der AfD Mitglied ist oder diese Partei wählt ist mir bewusst. Aber in den letzten Jahren wurde sehr deutlich dokumentiert, welche Strömungen innerhalb dieser Partei die Oberhand gewinnen und was dort an Personal nicht nur geduldet, sondern auch gefördert wurde - und das sind zum Teil lupenreine nationalsozialistische Arschgeigen ersten Ranges. Wer das nicht über die AfD weiß, der fällt unter anständig und AfD Wähler. Wer das weiß und ignoriert, der kann nicht anständig sein.

Und ja, man kann sowas als Loch bezeichnen, z.b. das Erzgebirge, 2019 erreicht die AfD mehr Direktstimmen als die CDU, heute werden Impfwillige & Ungeimpfte von Impfskeptikern bepöbelt, Resultat ist eine vergleichsweise niedrige Impfquote. Brauner Dreck lässt auch den schönsten Platz verkommen.


----------



## keinnick (25. September 2021)

Ich unterschreibe Deinen Post komplett. Dennoch: In einer Demokratie muss man auch eine Partei wie die AfD (oder auch Die Linke) aushalten. Ziel sollte es aber nicht sein, AfD-Wähler mundtot zu machen und sie zu brandmarken. Das wird nur dazu führen,  dass sich das "Wir-Gefühl" verfestigt und man diese Leute nur noch schwerer vom rechten Rand abholen kann. Wir reden hier immerhin von einem erheblichen Teil der Bevölkerung, den man nicht mal eben "unter den Teppich kehren kann".


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ziel sollte es aber nicht sein, AfD-Wähler mundtot zu machen und sie zu brandmarken. Das wird nur dazu führen,  dass sich das "Wir-Gefühl" verfestigt und man diese Leute nur noch schwerer vom rechten Rand abholen kann. Wir reden hier immerhin von einem erheblichen Teil der Bevölkerung, den man nicht mal eben "unter den Teppich kehren kann".



Jain. Ich glaube nicht, dass man AfD Wähler noch irgendwie abholen kann. Und nein, Sie mundtot machen ist, solange die Partei nicht verboten wurde, nicht in Ordnung, nur gibts eben auch kein Anrecht darauf, dass Ihnen jemand zuhört.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Auch wenn die AfD Wähler, von ihren demokratischen Recht gebrauch nehmen, kann ich es persönlich nicht nachvollziehen. Selbst aus Protest würde mir nie einfallen ein solche Partei zu wählen.
Ich hoffe ja, dass die Partei irgendwann an ihrer Bedeutung verliert und gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag kommt.
Oder sie verboten wird. Aber dann würde wahrscheinlich wieder eine neue ähnliche Partei gegründet.


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Ich glaube auch nicht das man die Grünen, Linken und Roten Wähler noch irgendwie abholen kann.

Für mich komplett unverständlich wie man sowas wählen kann.


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

Deswegen ja auch meine Aussage, jeder bestimmt selbst, wieviele AfD Wähler sich in seinem Freundes- oder aktiven Bekanntenkreis tummeln.

Eine akzeptable Anzahl gibt es, die ist Null.

@Rapotur
Ist doch ganz einfach, man will Parteien die den Klimaschutz ernst nehmen, zack fallen CDU, AfD und FDP direkt aus der Auswahl raus. Oder man wünscht sich, dass jemand die soziale Ungleichheit bekämpft. Gibt zig objektive Gründe Rot / Rot oder Grün  zu wählen.

Aber wie passend, dass in Sachsen erst heute wieder Grüne Wahlkämpfer in der Öffentlichkeit tätlich angegriffen wurden. Wie leicht doch Sprache in reale Gewalt ausartet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du verwechselst konservativ und reaktionär.



Progressiv: Neuen Stand herbeiführen
Konservativ: Bestehenden Stand erhalten
Reaktionär: Alten Stand wieder herzustellen

Regierung Merkel hat ausgehend von "es gibt keine Ehe für alle" den Zustand "es gibt eine Ehe für alle" herbeigeführt. Wenn man es auf ein so simple Einteilung runterbrechen möchte, war sie also progressiv. Wenn sie die Änderung verhindert hätte, wäre sie konervativ gewesen. Das hat sie aber nicht einmal versucht. Reaktionär wäre es gewesen, z.B. zur rein kirchlichen Ehe nur für Christen ohne Scheidungsmöglichkeit zurückzukehren. Das hat sie definitiv nicht.




keinnick schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "Loch" zu tun? Zu der AfD kann man stehen wie man will, aber es ist trotzdem jedermanns gutes Recht, das Kreuz dort zu machen, wo man möchte. Oder habe ich etwas verpasst und die AfD wurde zwischenzeitlich verboten und steht nicht mehr zur Wahl?



Habe ich etwas verpasst und es ist verboten, in einem "Loch" zu wohnen? Weil wenn nicht, dann hat hier auch niemand niemandem etwas verbotenes vorgeworfen.

Es wurde nur darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Umfeld, in dem 20 mal weniger Leute Parteien wählen, die Menschenrechte achten, die wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse anerkennen und die etwas von Politik verstehen, kein normales, sondern ein ungewöhnliches Umfeld ist. Und garantiert kein ungewohnt intellektuelles.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Jain. Ich glaube nicht, dass man AfD Wähler noch irgendwie abholen kann. Und nein, Sie mundtot machen ist, solange die Partei nicht verboten wurde, nicht in Ordnung, nur gibts eben auch kein Anrecht darauf, dass Ihnen jemand zuhört.



Rein statistisch sollte über die gemäßigtere Hälfte der jetzigen AFD-Wähler noch "zu retten" sein, wenn man das so ausdrücken möchte. Aber rein statistisch geben die mehr-oder-minder-geämßigten vier Fünftel der AFD-Wähler überhaupt nicht zu, AFD zu wählen. Mir sind jedenfalls noch in keiner halbwegs offenen, egal wie zufällig zusammengestellten Gruppe 10% bekennende AFD-Wähler begegnet geschweige denn 15%+, wie wir sie eine Zeit lang hatten.

Offen bekennender AFD-Wähler ist vielleicht einer von 100 Wählern und bei denen, die mit "ich wähl AFD und bin stolz drauf" durch die Gegend laufen, ist dann wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren. Entweder weil sie moralische Vorstellungen haben, über die man nicht weiter zu reden braucht, oder weil sie zu blöd sind, die Welt zu verstehen und unwillens, sich mit Erklärungsversuchen auch nur zu beschäftigen.

Danach folgen "ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber ..."-hart Rechte, die außerhalb der Szene nichts zu ihrer Wahlentscheidung sagen, sich aber ebenfalls jeglicher Argumentation versperren und nur ""Informationen"" akzeptieren, die nicht von der AFD oder weiter rechts verbreitet werden. Auch hier: Diskussion zweckslos, man wird nur beschimpft, weil man sich von der "linksgrün versifften Lügenpresse hat manipulieren lassen"

Und dann kommen diejenigen, die nie zugeben würden, AFD zu wählen, es aber trotzdem machen, und einzelne AFD-Positionen öffentlich verteidigen. Mit einem Teil dieser ""nicht AFD-Wähler"" kann man reden. Aber die Erfolgsquote ist ehrlich gesagt so gering, dass ich es mittlerweile nur noch sehr selten einsehe, meine Zeit darauf zu verschwenden. Richtigstellung hinrotzen, damit andere den Märchenonkels nicht auf dem Leim gehen und fertig.

Im realen Leben oder für Leute, die ihre Online-Identität nicht sauber von ihrer privaten trennen, kommt mittlerweile auch noch eine nenneswerte reale Gefahr für Leib und Leben, zumindest aber für Lebensumstände und Vermögen hinzu, wenn sie sich auf einen Streit mit den falschen ("nicht"-)AFD-Wählern einlassen. Finger weg von Extremismus, wenn man nicht für ihn sterben will...


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Progressiv: Neuen Stand herbeiführen
> Konservativ: Bestehenden Stand erhalten
> Reaktionär: Alten Stand wieder herzustellen
> 
> Regierung Merkel hat ausgehend von "es gibt keine Ehe für alle" den Zustand "es gibt eine Ehe für alle" herbeigeführt. Wenn man es auf ein so simple Einteilung runterbrechen möchte, war sie also progressiv. Wenn sie die Änderung verhindert hätte, wäre sie konervativ gewesen. Das hat sie aber nicht einmal versucht. Reaktionär wäre es gewesen, z.B. zur rein kirchlichen Ehe nur für Christen ohne Scheidungsmöglichkeit zurückzukehren. Das hat sie definitiv nicht.


Die Ehe für alle hat die CDU aber auch nur mit "Ach und Krach" durchsetzen können.
Ich meine AKK z.B. ist dagegen und noch einige andere innerhalb der CDU.
Ansonsten sehe ich die CDU eher als konservativ an. Ausser wenn sie zu bestimmten Reaktionen gedrängt oder gezwungen wird. U.a. der Atomausstieg. Aber sonst möchte man gerne Traditionen und Werte beibehalten. Gerade die CSU, welche noch konservativer ist.


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Schade das wir keine direkte Demokratie wie in der Schweiz haben


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Schade das wir keine direkte Demokratie wie in der Schweiz haben


Wir haben Personenfreizügigkeit mit der Schweiz du kannst also dort leben.


----------



## GamingX (25. September 2021)

Ich denke auch, daß man die afd ein wenig stärker wählen sollte, 
sollten morgen auf 15% kommen, damit sich der Druck u.a. auf Abschiebungen erhöht, 

krieg in Syrien und Afghanistan ist vorbei, also können die wieder zurück und ihr Land aufbauen


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2021)

Horst Seehofer freut sich, dass zu seinem 69 Geburtstag 69 Personen abgeschoben werden und du willst mehr?


----------



## seahawk (25. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Progressiv: Neuen Stand herbeiführen
> Konservativ: Bestehenden Stand erhalten
> Reaktionär: Alten Stand wieder herzustellen


Das ist schlicht falsch. Der Konservatismus kennt eben gestaltende Elemente und geht davon aus, dass einem Staat, der sich nicht verändern kann, die Fähigkeit zu eigenen Erhaltung fehlt.  

Richtig ist daher: 

Progressiv: Neuen Stand herbeiführen
Konservativ: Bestehenden Standard erhalten bis ein neuer sich in der Gesellschaft etabliert hat
Reaktionär: aktuellen Stand verteidigen oder vorherigen Stand wieder herzustellen

Kurz gesagt verzögert der Konservatismus nur die Entwicklung der Gesellschaft, er verhindert sie aber nicht und er will sie sogar mitgestalten.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> krieg in Syrien und Afghanistan ist vorbei, also können die wieder zurück und ihr Land aufbauen


Das sind alles andere als sichere Herkunftsländer.


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Schade das wir keine direkte Demokratie wie in der Schweiz haben



Eigentlich nicht, der Brexit sollte doch wirklich dem Letzten Zweifler deutlich gemacht haben, dass Volksabstimmungen nicht nur eine Chance auf "echte Demokratie", sondern auch unfassbare Risiken bieten. 
Das Problem bei einer direkten Demokratie ist eben, dass dem Bürger auch abverlangt wird sich ständig mit den Themen der nächsten Abstimmung auseinanderzusetzen. Ich weiß nicht wie es Dir da geht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Facebookaffinen Schichten unserer Gesellschaft hierzu in der Lage sind um die objektiv richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Überzeugen könnte man mich, wenn die erste direkte Abstimmungsfrage ans Volk wäre: Soll die AfD verboten werden.



GamingX schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, daß man die afd ein wenig stärker wählen sollte,


Ich denke nicht, dass dieser, mittlerweile, braune Kackhaufen auch nur eine einzige Stimme verdient hätte.



GamingX schrieb:


> sollten morgen auf 15% kommen, damit sich der Druck u.a. auf Abschiebungen erhöht
> krieg in Syrien und Afghanistan ist vorbei, also können die wieder zurück und ihr Land aufbauen


Das schon komisch, in Deutschland heulen Konservative rum von wegen Deutschland verlassen weil ggf. RRG demokratisch gewählt werden könnte, aber Asylsuchende nach Syrien & Afghanistan abschieben, damit haben wir kein Problem, die sollen sich mal gefälligst nicht so anstellen.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Direkte Demokratie wenn dann nur auf lokale Abstimmungen begrenzt.
Aber nicht fundamental wichtige Entscheidungen welche das ganze Land betreffen.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2021)

Rechtsaußen würde das große Augenschwitzen bekommen, wenn man EZLN-ähnliche basisdemokratische Strukturen einführen würde.




__





						Zapatisten sind angekommen (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Vertreter*innen der linksgerichteten zapatistischen Befreiungsarmee EZLN werden bis zum 10. Oktober Orte und Initiativen in der Bundesrepublik besuchen. Unter anderem wollen sie dabei auch ein Camp im Wendland sehen.




					www.nd-aktuell.de


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Wenn vernünftige Politik betrieben werden würde, getreu wie es auf dem Reichstag geschrieben steht, hätten wir hier keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ziel sollte es aber nicht sein, AfD-Wähler mundtot zu machen und sie zu brandmarken.


Das Problem ist aber, dass inzwischen jeder weiß. was man bekommt, wenn man die Afd wählt. Wer dann noch behauptet, dass er nur Wutwähler ist, lebt hintern Mond. Als Wutwähler gibt es genug andere Parteien, Kleistparteien vor allem, die man ebenfalls wählen könnte.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Wenn vernünftige Politik betrieben werden würde,


Dann wäre man erst gar nicht nach Berlin, sondern wären Bundeshauptstadt sowie Sitz von Regierung und Parlament auch weiterhin Bonn.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Überzeugen könnte man mich, wenn die erste direkte Abstimmungsfrage ans Volk wäre: Soll die AfD verboten werden.


Du weißt aber auch, dass das nicht viel bringt. Die Basis Partei hängt ja schon im Kielwasser der Afd und würde gerne deren Wähler übernehmen.


Poulton schrieb:


> Dann wäre man erst gar nicht nach Berlin, sondern wären Bundeshauptstadt sowie Sitz von Regierung und Parlament auch weiterhin Bonn.


Ich hab ja nichts gegen Berlin als Hauptstadt, aber man hätte Bonn als Regierungssitz behalten sollen.
Noch heute fliegen Maschinen zwischen Bonn und Berlin hin und her, teilweise sogar komplett leer.


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass inzwischen jeder weiß. was man bekommt, wenn man die Afd wählt. Wer dann noch behauptet, dass er nur Wutwähler ist, lebt hintern Mond. Als Wutwähler gibt es genug andere Parteien, Kleistparteien vor allem, die man ebenfalls wählen könnte.


Mit vollem Bewusstsein sollte man sie wählen, diese Partei ärgert die anderen am meisten


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Mit vollem Bewusstsein sollte man sie wählen, diese Partei ärgert die anderen am meisten


Nö, die kassieren nur Kohle. Guck dir die Afd im Europaparlament an. Stänkern nur herum und kassieren dafür viel Geld. Im Bundestag nicht anders. Konstruktive Mitarbeit ist nicht vorhanden.
Solche Leute kann ich im Parlament nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2021)

Wer glaubt mit "denen da oben eins auswischen" besteht die richtige Grundeinstellung für direkte Demokratie macht mir Sorgen bis Angst.
Wem will man denn als nächstes eins Auswischen? Den nervigen Harzern? Den immer so lauten Kindern?


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, die kassieren nur Kohle. Guck dir die Afd im Europaparlament an. Stänkern nur herum und kassieren dafür viel Geld. Im Bundestag nicht anders. Konstruktive Mitarbeit ist nicht vorhanden.
> Solche Leute kann ich im Parlament nicht gebrauchen.


Die anderen kassieren Kohle um das Land runter zu Wirtschaften - dann lieber denen das leben schwer machen


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Die anderen kassieren Kohle um das Land runter zu Wirtschaften - dann lieber denen das leben schwer machen


Die Afd wirtschaftet das Land hoch?


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Wenn vernünftige Politik betrieben werden würde, getreu wie es auf dem Reichstag geschrieben steht, hätten wir hier keine Probleme mehr.


Was ist das, der Spruch des Tages von ne Abreiskalender?
In einer Demokratie gibt es immer unterschiedliche Auffassungen dessen, was "vernünftig" ist. Ich glaube z.b. dass wir Angela Merkels Entscheidungen in 2015 hinsichtlich des Wortes "vernünftig" jeweils anders einschätzen würden.

Ist halt lustig, dass jemand der die AfD hier anpreist möchte, dass von Vernunft geleitete Politik gemacht wird...
Dann aber den kackbraunen seine Stimme gibt 



Rapotur schrieb:


> Mit vollem Bewusstsein sollte man sie wählen, diese Partei ärgert die anderen am meisten


Ja, z.b. durch das Einschleusen von Störern in den Bundestag um die Regierungsparteien daran zu hindern vernünftige Politik zu betreiben, oder durch Missachten der Maskenpflicht mit anschließender vollkommen nutzloser Klage.

Nur mal so für dich: Das "ärgert" nicht andere Parteien, das stört unsere Demokratie.
Wenn du nur hohle Sprüche drauf hast wie "lieber denen das leben schwer machen", dann kann ich dich nicht ernst nehmen wenn du gleichzeitig vernünftige Politik forderst. Hier gehts darum unser Land zu leiten und nicht Petitessen auf Kindergartenniveau auszutragen. AfD Politiker sind solche Arschgeigen dass sie aus ICEs geholt werden müssen weil sich der arme kleine Hampelmann nicht durchringen kann ein winziges Stück Stoff über Mund und Nase zu ziehen - während man aber auf Twitter den dicken Max spielt und Flüchtlinge auffordert, das eigene Land z.b. gegen die Taliban zu verteidigen. Starke Worte von jemandem der nicht mal mit ner Op Maske klarkommt. Nix zäh wie Leder...

Wenn das deine Vorstellung von Politik sein soll, bzw. davon wie unser Land geführt werden sollte, dann beweist das wieder mal nur eines, die AfD ist ein Sammelbecken von rücksichtslosen Idioten und verdient genau 0,0% der Stimmen.


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Afd wirtschaftet das Land hoch?


das nicht aber der Irrsinn wird gestoppt.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> das nicht aber der Irrsinn wird gestoppt.


Dann zähl ihn dochmal auf, den Irrsinn.


----------



## Rapotur (25. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann zähl ihn dochmal auf, den Irrsinn.


-alle Grenzen öffnen Deutschland mit Kulturfremden fluten
-die nächste Flüchtlingswelle steht jetzt schon bereit und wird kommen
-Atomkraftwerke stilllegen - Frankreich baut ein neues direkt zu uns an der Grenze von wo der Strom teuer eingekauft wird.
-Genderisierung Irrsinn
-Frauenquoten Irrsinn
-Medienzensur
-Clan-Kriminalität nicht bekämpfen
-Tempolimit
-Immernoch Entwicklungshilfe nach China und in alle anderen herren Länder bezahlen.


----------



## GamingX (25. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind alles andere als sichere Herkunftsländer.


dann muss die weltgemeinschaft diese sicher machen, damit endlich diese rückständigen, mittelalterlich denkenden personen endlich aus deutschland verschwinden


----------



## hoffgang (25. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> dann muss die weltgemeinschaft diese sicher machen, damit endlich diese rückständigen, mittelalterlich denkenden personen endlich aus deutschland verschwinden


Du hast aber schon mitbekommen unter deinem Stein, dass die Weltgemeinschaft das in Afghanistan die letzten 20 Jahre probiert hat, oder?
Und da wir nunmal auch zur Weltgemeinschaft gehören, bist du dann der Meinung, Deutschland sollte robuste Auslandseinsätze führen um Länder zu sicheren Herkunftsstaaten zu machen? Also Kampftruppe nach Syrien & Afghanistan? Oder sollen das wieder "die anderen" machen? Und wie kommts, dass die AfD sagt, der Krieg in Afg sei von Anfang an nicht zu gewinnen gewesen, hier sich aber Anhänger der Partei ganz anders auslassen?

Just asking, weil stumpfe Parolen raushauen oftmals einfacher ist als die Problematik dahinter zu Ende zu denken.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> -alle Grenzen öffnen Deutschland mit Kulturfremden fluten
> -die nächste Flüchtlingswelle steht jetzt schon bereit und wird kommen
> -Atomkraftwerke stilllegen - Frankreich baut ein neues direkt zu uns an der Grenze von wo der Strom teuer eingekauft wird.
> -Genderisierung Irrsinn
> ...


1. Die Grenzen waren nie geschlossen. Das scheint die Afd immer zu ignorieren.
2. nö, steht nicht.
3. Wo baut Frankreich neue Atomkraftwerke? Frankreich hat das gleiche Problem wie Deutschland. Die Bevölkerung lehnt Atomkraft inzwischen ab und die Energiekonzerne, die die Atomkraftwerke betreiben, sind hoch verschuldet.
4. Was hast du gegen Gendern? Niemand zwingt dich dazu.
5. Eine Quote scheint wichtig zu sein, da der normale Weg offenbar nicht funktioniert. 
6. Was wird denn in den Medien zensiert?
7. Wird doch bekämpft.
8. Und das ist jetzt entscheidend, weil?
9. Entwicklungshilfe dient den Unternehmen, denn die verdienen darüber Geld. Es ist also eine Art Subvention.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Ehe für alle hat die CDU aber auch nur mit "Ach und Krach" durchsetzen können.
> Ich meine AKK z.B. ist dagegen und noch einige andere innerhalb der CDU.
> Ansonsten sehe ich die CDU eher als konservativ an. Ausser wenn sie zu bestimmten Reaktionen gedrängt oder gezwungen wird. U.a. der Atomausstieg. Aber sonst möchte man gerne Traditionen und Werte beibehalten. Gerade die CSU, welche noch konservativer ist.



Die CDU als solche ist natürlich der konservativen Ecke zuzuschreiben und nur rund ein Viertel der Abgeordneten hat für die Ehe für alle gestimmt. Seahawk sprach aber nicht von der CDU, sondern von Merkel. Und nicht ohne Grund hat Merkel jede Menge CDU-Wähler an die AFD verloren (umgekehrt aber um so mehr Wähler von der SPD hinzugewonnen), weil sie eben nicht konservativ war, sondern vorsichtig opportunistisch.


Rapotur schrieb:


> Schade das wir keine direkte Demokratie wie in der Schweiz haben



Es gibt jede Menge Parteien, die mit der Forderung nach Volksabstimmungen zur Wahl antreten. Es gibt sogar eine, die ausschließlich mit dieser Forderung antritt. Wähl die halt, wenn du dir sowas wünschst. Sei dir aber im klaren darüber, dass Deutschland nicht die Größe, nicht die Struktur und nicht die internationale Position der Schweiz hat und auch nicht das durchschnittliche Bildungsniveau respektive bürgerliche Verantwortungsbewusstsein. Da käme also eher sowas wie direkte Demokratie in England heraus, deren Qualitäten man ja gerade live beobachten kann.




seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch. Der Konservatismus kennt eben gestaltende Elemente und geht davon aus, dass einem Staat, der sich nicht verändern kann, die Fähigkeit zu eigenen Erhaltung fehlt.
> 
> Richtig ist daher:
> 
> ...



Man kann nicht erwarten, dass sich die Gesellschaft in ihrer Gänze weiterentwickelt und sich erst dann als Politik daran anpassen wollen. Eine derartige Politik würde ja schon per Definition davon ausgehen, keinerlei Einfluss mehr zu haben, wenn sie erwartet, dass die Gesellschaft sich ohne Unterstützung der Politik wandeln kann. Eine konservative Regierung mit Gestaltungsanspruch dagegen zielt darauf ab, größere Umwälzungen in der Gesellschaft zu verhindern und das erreichte zu stabilisieren und zu erhalten.

Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass es politische Orientierungen wie von dir beschrieben gibt, durchaus auch in der CDU, aber das ist nicht was allgemein als "konservativ" beschreiben wird.





__





						Konservatismus – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Konservatismus
					

[lat.] K. (auch: Konservativismus) ist eine politische Weltanschauung, die die Stärken der Tradition hervorhebt, die herrschende Politische Ordnung bewahrt bzw. stärkt und die vorgegebene Verteilung von Macht und Reichtum vor Kritik...



					www.bpb.de
				











						Konservatismus - Geschichte der CDU Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung e.V.
					

Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung e.V.




					www.kas.de
				











						Konservatismus
					

Konservatismus, eine Art Zwillingskonzept, das ohne das Liberalismus-Konzept nicht auszukommen scheint. Beide Konzepte werden in der Regel zur…




					www.spektrum.de
				




(Anm.: Die Abgrenzung gegenüber "libertär" in der letzten Definition ist imho bullshit. Das libertär ist der Gegensatz zu autoritär und das kann man zwar gut mit konservativ kombinieren, aber es ist bei weitem nicht das gleiche.)



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann wäre man erst gar nicht nach Berlin, sondern wären Bundeshauptstadt sowie Sitz von Regierung und Parlament auch weiterhin Bonn.



Nö. Die sachlich vernünftige Hauptstadtwahl wäre damals Frankfurt gewesen. Der Gang nach Bonn war schon das erste Beispiel für interessensgesteuerte Politik.




Rapotur schrieb:


> Mit vollem Bewusstsein sollte man sie wählen, diese Partei ärgert die anderen am meisten



Und "ärgern" ist für dich also "vernünftige Politik betreiben"? 
Erklärt, warum du "stänkern" als "vernünftige Diskussionskultur" zu erachten scheinst.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer glaubt mit "denen da oben eins auswischen" besteht die richtige Grundeinstellung für direkte Demokratie macht mir Sorgen bis Angst.
> Wem will man denn als nächstes eins Auswischen? Den nervigen Harzern? Den immer so lauten Kindern?



Denen da oben, denen da unten, denen da links, denen nebenan - wenn man schon Attacken auf von der Mehrheit gewählte Volksvertrer als "Demokratie" bezeichnet, dann vermutlich auch die Unterdrückung von absolut allen, die nicht identisch zu einem selbst denken handeln.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, der Brexit sollte doch wirklich dem Letzten Zweifler deutlich gemacht haben, dass Volksabstimmungen nicht nur eine Chance auf "echte Demokratie", sondern auch unfassbare Risiken bieten.


Der Brexit war eine rechtlich nicht bindende Volksbefragung und keine Abstimmung, jeder verantwortliche britische Politiker hätte sagen können nein wir machen das nicht. 

Die Briten haben aber sogar danach noch in den Parlamentswahlen dafür gesorgt, dass das Team Brexit ihn auch durchführen kann.


----------



## Fly4Fun (26. September 2021)

Ich denke, die SPD wird die Wahl gewinnen.
Nicht weil es die beste Wahl ist, aber die Leute wissen unterbewusst, ein Andreas Scheuer darf es nicht mehr geben. Eine Kanzlerin die geht, aber dem Volk sagt, ihr solltet die CDU und Grüne wählen, ist auch nicht glaubwürdig.
Wenn Grüne an der Macht wären, ist DE im Arsch. So blöd wie die sind, schrill wie überdreht und unrealistisch, sagt mir, die können kein Land regieren. Die Mehrheit ist nicht dumm. Shice auf Umfragen!
Parteien die nur Macht wollen, aber nur ein hübsches Gesicht haben anstatt Lösungen, darf es so nicht mehr geben.
Die FDP mag machen was es will, Christian Lindner ist deren Gesicht. Es gibt eigentlich keine Partei die FDP heisst. FDP ist tot, falls sie überhaupt gelebt hat. Markus Lanz lädt diese Figuren immer ein, aber der letzte dumme merkt, wie diese Menschen hofiert und hochgejubelt werden. Siehe Greta Thunberg und Luisa Neubauer.
Die CDU ist genauso lächerlich wie SPD. 80 Millionen werden eine andere Politik wählen, weil Status Quo jeden ankotzt.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die CDU als solche ist natürlich der konservativen Ecke zuzuschreiben und nur rund ein Viertel der Abgeordneten hat für die Ehe für alle gestimmt. Seahawk sprach aber nicht von der CDU, sondern von Merkel. Und nicht ohne Grund hat Merkel jede Menge CDU-Wähler an die AFD verloren (umgekehrt aber um so mehr Wähler von der SPD hinzugewonnen), weil sie eben nicht konservativ war, sondern vorsichtig opportunistisch.


Eigentlich hat Merkel für mich eine Politik der Zurückhaltung betrieben. Ausser in Krisen. Da mußte sie reagieren.


----------



## seahawk (26. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die CDU als solche ist natürlich der konservativen Ecke zuzuschreiben und nur rund ein Viertel der Abgeordneten hat für die Ehe für alle gestimmt. Seahawk sprach aber nicht von der CDU, sondern von Merkel. Und nicht ohne Grund hat Merkel jede Menge CDU-Wähler an die AFD verloren (umgekehrt aber um so mehr Wähler von der SPD hinzugewonnen), weil sie eben nicht konservativ war, sondern vorsichtig opportunistisch.
> 
> 
> Es gibt jede Menge Parteien, die mit der Forderung nach Volksabstimmungen zur Wahl antreten. Es gibt sogar eine, die ausschließlich mit dieser Forderung antritt. Wähl die halt, wenn du dir sowas wünschst. Sei dir aber im klaren darüber, dass Deutschland nicht die Größe, nicht die Struktur und nicht die internationale Position der Schweiz hat und auch nicht das durchschnittliche Bildungsniveau respektive bürgerliche Verantwortungsbewusstsein. Da käme also eher sowas wie direkte Demokratie in England heraus, deren Qualitäten man ja gerade live beobachten kann.
> ...


Der Link der Konrad Adenauer Stiftung sagt es doch sehr gut. "Veränderung durch kleine, evolutionäre Schritte". Was Du als das Ziel der Konservativen beschreibst ist eher eine reaktionäre Haltung, denn selbst die Vordenker der Konservativen im 19. Jahrhundert haben klar gesagt, dass ein Staat, der sich nicht verändert, in einer sich wandelnden Welt nicht überleben kann.
Deswegen nochmal die Klarstellung der AfD ist reaktionär, die CDU ist konservativ. (die SPD in weiten Stücken übrigens auch)


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Hier mal ein interessanter Artikel wo die Unterschiede zwischen Umfragen, Prognosen und Hochrechnungen erklärt werden: Hochrechnung, Prognose - was ist was?


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2021)

Kurzform: Die reine Prognose von heute kann man getrost vergessen weil da die Briefwahlstimmen komplett fehlen.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kurzform: Die reine Prognose von heute kann man getrost vergessen weil da die Briefwahlstimmen komplett fehlen.


Jein



> Das hat Auswirkungen auf Prognose und Hochrechnungen. Denn wie geschildert finden die Befragungen ja nur im Wahllokal statt. Zum Glück gibt es viel Erfahrung mit der Briefwahl. Die Wahlforscher wissen, wie sich das Stimmverhalten an der Urne und per Brief in bestimmten Regionen bei der letzten Wahl unterschieden hat und versuchen die Verschiebungen, die sich daraus ergeben, in die Prognose einzurechnen. Bei den sehr hohen Briefwahlanteilen im Frühjahr in Rheinland-Pfalz und Baden-Württemberg ist das ganz gut gelungen. Allerdings wichen die Prognosen etwas stärker vom späteren Endergebnis ab als bei den Wahlen zuvor.


Quelle: Hochrechnung, Prognose - was ist was?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat Merkel für mich eine Politik der Zurückhaltung betrieben.


Merkel hat eine Politik des Aussitzen betrieben. Was Kohl 16 Jahre lang gemacht hat.
2008 hat sie mit viel Geld den Kapitalismus gerettet, was man heute gut merkt, Es gibt viel mehr virtuelles Geld als realwirtschaftlich an Gegenwert vorhanden ist.
2015 ist sie mal über ihren Schatten gesprungen, bekam aber auch gleich ordentlich Gegenwind aus den eigenen Reihen und nach dem Debakel in Afghanistan kam von der Union nur der Spruch, dass sich 2015 nicht wiederholen darf. Da merkt man wieder einmal, was für eine Partei CDU/CSU ist.


----------



## GamingX (26. September 2021)

Scholz darf auf keinen Fall Kanzler werden, dann würde sich nichts ändern, bei laschet genauso

wählt grüne, afd oder die linke


Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Ich denke, die SPD wird die Wahl gewinnen.
> Nicht weil es die beste Wahl ist, aber die Leute wissen unterbewusst, ein Andreas Scheuer darf es nicht mehr geben. Eine Kanzlerin die geht, aber dem Volk sagt, ihr solltet die CDU und Grüne wählen, ist auch nicht glaubwürdig.
> Wenn Grüne an der Macht wären, ist DE im Arsch. So blöd wie die sind, schrill wie überdreht und unrealistisch, sagt mir, die können kein Land regieren. Die Mehrheit ist nicht dumm. Shice auf Umfragen!
> Parteien die nur Macht wollen, aber nur ein hübsches Gesicht haben anstatt Lösungen, darf es so nicht mehr geben.
> ...


Die Grünen müssen gewinnen, sonst keine Weiterentwicklung


----------



## Trash123 (26. September 2021)

Ich finde viele Politiker habe vergessen wen sie vertreten, nämlich das Volk! Wenn man mal in unser Land blickt sieht man, dass seit einigen Jahren etwas schief läuft. Äussert man seinen gesunden Menschenverstand wird man gleich ins rechte Lager verbannt. Ich persönlich habe einige Bekannte welche nicht deutscher Abstammung sind, selbst diese sagen, dass vieles hier in unserem Land "verbesserungswürdig" ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> wählt grüne, afd oder die linke


Wieso muss man Grüne, Afd oder Linke wählen?
Ich war vorhin im Wahllokal. Da standen 42 Parteien drauf.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2021)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Äussert man seinen gesunden Menschenverstand wird man gleich ins rechte Lager verbannt.


Das rechte Lager ist halt das Problem, Seehofer und Co


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2021)

Grad von der Wahl zurück 

Geiles Wetter hier und zur "Belohnung" machen wir nachher noch einen Ausflug


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter hier und zur "Belohnung" machen wir nachher noch einen Ausflug


22 Grad bei uns.
Und man wurde erst mal wieder erinnert. Maske tragen, desinfizieren, Abstand halten. Da war einer, der nur darauf geguckt hat.
Wird Zeit, dass wir dänische Verhältnisse bekommen.


----------



## seahawk (26. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> Scholz darf auf keinen Fall Kanzler werden, dann würde sich nichts ändern, bei laschet genauso
> 
> wählt grüne, afd oder die linke


Ja, wie schrecklich dieses Land ist, so schrecklich dass wir mal unsere eigene Geschichte ignorieren und wieder braune Soße wählen müssten und keine der Parteien, die die BRD seit Gründung geführt haben. 

Grüne und Linke (bedingt) sehe ich, aber AfD ist absolut nicht wählbar.


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> 22 Grad bei uns.


Hier auch + wolkenloser Himmel -> kurze Hose Wetter.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und man wurde erst mal wieder erinnert. Maske tragen, desinfizieren, Abstand halten.


Hier im Wahllokal hingen nur Plakate. Aber es haben sich auch alle freiwillig an die Maßnahmen gehalten.


----------



## GamingX (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss man Grüne, Afd oder Linke wählen?
> Ich war vorhin im Wahllokal. Da standen 42 Parteien drauf.


Oder eben auch die anderen, alle wollte ich jetzt nicht aufzählen, sorry


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> Oder eben auch die anderen, alle wollte ich jetzt nicht aufzählen, sorry


Kein Problem.
Ich verstehe dich auch. Laschet will ich nicht als Kanzler haben. Scholz ebenso wenig.
Leider wird es einer der beiden werden, da die Grünen meiner Meinung nach die falsche Person aufgestellt haben.
Mit Robert Harbeck an der Spitze würden die Grünen bis zum heutigen Tag ums Kanzleramt mitspielen.


----------



## GamingX (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss man Grüne, Afd oder Linke wählen?
> Ich war vorhin im Wahllokal. Da standen 42 Parteien



Du hast recht, habeck wäre definitiv die bessere wahl gewesen, da haben die Grünen ein entscheidenden Fehler gemacht,

bin mir zu 99% sicher das er es hätte schaffen können


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2021)

Da bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher. Springer&Co. haben gegen Baerbock gegraben und geschossen WEIL sie Kandidatin ist. Niemand weiß was die gegen Habeck geliefert hätten.


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> Du hast recht, harbeck wäre definitiv die bessere wahl gewesen, da haben die Grünen ein entscheidenden Fehler gemacht,
> 
> bin mir zu 99% sicher das er es hätte schaffen können


Da hätten sie auch gleich Kretschmann aufstellen können. Da lehne ich mich auch mal so weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass dann eine Union auf 10% gerutscht wäre.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher. Springer&Co. haben gegen Baerbock gegraben und geschossen WEIL sie Kandidatin ist. Niemand weiß was die gegen Harbeck geliefert hätten.


Dass Springer gegen die Grünen hetzt, ist klar, aber bei Harbeck gibt es einfach weniger Angriffsfläche.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass Springer gegen die Grünen hetzt, ist klar, aber bei Harbeck gibt es einfach weniger Angriffsfläche.


Woher weißt du das? Die meisten Vorwürfe gegen Baerbock waren im Vorfeld auch nicht allgemein bekannt.


----------



## GamingX (26. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ja, wie schrecklich dieses Land ist, so schrecklich dass wir mal unsere eigene Geschichte ignorieren und wieder braune Soße wählen müssten und keine der Parteien, die die BRD seit Gründung geführt haben.
> 
> Grüne und Linke (bedingt) sehe ich, aber AfD ist absolut nicht wählbar.


Afd doch nur, damit der Druck auf Abschiebungen wächst, 
nicht um einen afd-kanzler zu bekommen, um Gottes Willen


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Die meisten Vorwürfe gegen Baerbock waren im Vorfeld auch nicht allgemein bekannt.


Ich komme aus Schleswig Holstein. Den Harbeck kenne ich persönlich. Ein anderer Typ als die drei Kandidaten.
Dazu war er ja Umweltminister in SH. Er kann also regieren, was Springer Baerbock sofort vorgeworfen hat.
Laschet hat sich selbst geschlagen und Scholz hat den Vorteil, dass die wenigsten verstehen, was Cum Ex überhaupt ist und sich niemand durch die Aktenordner von Wirecard arbeiten will.


----------



## GamingX (26. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da hätten sie auch gleich Kretschmann aufstellen können. Da lehne ich mich auch mal so weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass dann eine Union auf 10% gerutscht wäre.


Kretschmann eher nicht, zu verbraucht,  zu alt, alte garde halt


----------



## seahawk (26. September 2021)

Ja, die Entscheidung pro Baerbock hat die Wahrnehmung der Grünen als ideologisierte Verbotspartei wieder schön gefestigt.  Und man hat ihr eigentlich böse geschadet.



GamingX schrieb:


> Afd doch nur, damit der Druck auf Abschiebungen wächst,
> nicht um einen afd-kanzler zu bekommen, um Gottes Willen


Genauso schlau wie 1933 NSDAP zu wählen um es den etablierten Parteien mal so richtig zu zeigen.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> Kretschmann eher nicht, zu verbraucht,  zu alt, alte garde halt


Na ja, Joe Biden, Bernie Sanders. Es geht.


----------



## Rapotur (26. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ja, die Entscheidung pro Baerbock hat die Wahrnehmung der Grünen als ideologisierte Verbotspartei wieder schön gefestigt.  Und man hat ihr eigentlich böse geschadet.
> 
> 
> Genauso schlau wie 1933 NSDAP zu wählen um es den etablierten Parteien mal so richtig zu zeigen.


ne das wäre die NPD.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ja, die Entscheidung pro Baerbock hat die Wahrnehmung der Grünen als ideologisierte Verbotspartei wieder schön gefestigt.  Und man hat ihr eigentlich böse geschadet.


Baerbock hätte auch sagen können, dass sie für Harbeck verzichtet, aber letztendlich wollte sie das genüssliche Gericht "Macht" selbst mal kosten.


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Harbeck


Alter, ich halts nich mehr aus 

"Habeck", ohne "R" bitte.

Sollen wir hier eigentlich pünktlich um 18 Uhr das Thema  dicht machen oder wollt ihr euch noch weiter die Köp.... weiter diskutieren?


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2021)

Will jemand dem Laschet mal sagen, dass man den ausgefüllten Wahlzettel *nicht *in der Kamera hält?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Alter, ich halts nich mehr aus


Das ist wie mit Höcke. Jeder weiß, dass er Bernd heißt.


----------



## seahawk (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Baerbock hätte auch sagen können, dass sie für Harbeck verzichtet, aber letztendlich wollte sie das genüssliche Gericht "Macht" selbst mal kosten.


Ich glaube dass die Grünen mit einer Kandidatin antreten wollten. Steht ja auch so in den Statuten der Partei. Habeck wäre intern ganz schön unter Druck gekommen.


----------



## Eckism (26. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Will jemand dem Laschet mal sagen, dass man den ausgefüllten Wahlzettel *nicht *in der Kamera hält?


Warum nicht? Den Namen schreibt man doch oben links eh hin.^^


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass die Grünen mit einer Kandidatin antreten wollten. Steht ja auch so in den Statuten der Partei. Habeck wäre intern ganz schön unter Druck gekommen.


Sonst fragen die Grünen immer die Basis und lassen abstimmen. Nur da nicht.
Baerbock wollte und als Frau hat sie das Erstzugriffsrecht.


----------



## seahawk (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sonst fragen die Grünen immer die Basis und lassen abstimmen. Nur da nicht.
> Baerbock wollte und als Frau hat sie das Erstzugriffsrecht.


Sie wollte und sollte, leider ist ihr glaube ich erst danach klar geworden auf was sie sich eingelassen hat und verkrampfte dann immer mehr. Die Grünen müssen daraus lernen. Man kann Wahlen gewinnen aber Spitzenkandidat*innen müssen nach Kompetenz ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sie wollte und sollte, leider ist ihr glaube ich erst danach klar geworden auf was sie sich eingelassen hat und verkrampfte dann immer mehr. Die Grünen müssen daraus lernen. Man kann Wahlen gewinnen aber Spitzenkandidat*innen müssen nach Kompetenz ausgewählt werden.


Na ja, du kannst Baerbock die Kompetenz nicht absprechen, das hat sie mit Sicherheit.
Aber nach 16 Jahren Merkel war das Land auf einen männlichen Kanzler fixiert und nur das hätte Roberts Chancen im Vergleich zu Baerbock erhöht.


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Will jemand dem Laschet mal sagen, dass man den ausgefüllten Wahlzettel *nicht *in der Kamera hält?


Eher ihm sagen, dass er den Wahlzettel noch unterschreiben muss. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Sollen wir hier eigentlich pünktlich um 18 Uhr das Thema dicht machen


Aber bitte auf die Millisekunde genau.


----------



## seahawk (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, du kannst Baerbock die Kompetenz nicht absprechen, das hat sie mit Sicherheit.
> Aber nach 16 Jahren Merkel war das Land auf einen männlichen Kanzler fixiert und nur das hätte Roberts Chancen im Vergleich zu Baerbock erhöht.


Ihr fällt die Regierungserfahrung imho, sie hat nicht einmal ein Landesministerium geleitet, da ist das Bundeskanzleramt eine dicke Hausnummer. Habeck war Minister. Imho hätte man Habeck nehmen müssen und Baerbock 4 Jahre Zeit geben sich als Bundesministerin zu etablieren.


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2021)

Man soll sich im Falle des Falles also zieren wie eine Jungfer, nur weil man noch nie einen Posten in einer Bundes- oder Landesregierung begleitet hat?


----------



## Tekkla (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Schleswig Holstein. Den Harbeck kenne ich persönlich. Ein anderer Typ als die drei Kandidaten.


Und er  war selbst von den übelst schwarzen Bauern des Wahren Nordens angesehen. Und das als Grüner!


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2021)

Zeit für einen kleinen Blick zurück  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(aus https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-46022660 )


----------



## Johnny05 (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Laschet will ich nicht als Kanzler haben. Scholz ebenso wenig.


Einen Luschet will Ich auch nicht als Kanzler ,  Ich denke Scholz wirds wohl machen  . Er ist nicht mein Kandidat , aber das kleinere Übel von beiden  . Den Grünen muss Ich vorwerfen das Sie es sich selbst verbockt haben . Mit Habeck als Kanzlerkandidat hätten Sie den Kanzler stellen können .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Rapotur (26. September 2021)

Ja, ganz arme Nummer was da als Kanzler angeboten wird - da sieht man wie Düster es um dieses Land steht.


----------



## Trash123 (26. September 2021)

Es muss erst noch schlimmer werden bevor es besser wird


----------



## PATRIOT1871 (26. September 2021)

Für seahawk heute erst mal zwei Kreuze bei der AfD gemacht


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Ich hoffe das heute die Vernunft siegt. Mann was bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ihr fällt die Regierungserfahrung imho, sie hat nicht einmal ein Landesministerium geleitet, da ist das Bundeskanzleramt eine dicke Hausnummer. Habeck war Minister. Imho hätte man Habeck nehmen müssen und Baerbock 4 Jahre Zeit geben sich als Bundesministerin zu etablieren.


Und? Welche Qualifikationen hatten denn Scheuer, Glöckner und Co. für ihre Ministerposten?
Dass ein Heiko Maas Justizminister war, war ja noch nachvollziehbar, aber was suchte der im Außenministerium?
Die Springer Presse hat das ja kritisiert aber denen ging es ja nicht um Kompetenz sondern darum, die Grünen aus dem Kanzleramt zu halten.
Mal sehen, wer in 4 Jahren für die Grünen ins Rennen geht und mal gucken, wer wen bei der Union für das anstehende Debakel verantwortlich macht.
Und was wird aus der armen Sau, die gerne Laschets Posten in NRW übernommen hätte?
Und wer wird eigentlich der Nachfolger von Söder, nachdem er aufgrund der CSU Pleite in Bayern zurück getreten ist?


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. September 2021)

Freie Wähler bei 8%, die Linke muss noch zittern. Das gefällt mir schon mal. Bleibt noch, dass die CDU/CSU weniger Stimmen als die SPD erhält.


----------



## Rapotur (26. September 2021)

Der einzige vernünftige in der SPD war Thilo Sarrazin.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das heute die Vernunft siegt. Mann was bin ich gespannt!


zumindest sind bis jetzt sehr viele verünftige: 

87 Sitze und 11%


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2021)

PATRIOT1871 schrieb:


> Für seahawk heute erst mal zwei Kreuze bei der AfD gemacht


Big Brain Time im WiPoWi, dass man die Partei die man wählt davon abhängig macht, dass sie mindestens Missgefallen bei einer einem unbekannten Person aus einem Nerdforum auslöst?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

Die CSU ist ja lustig. Da werden die 33% jetzt als Top Erfolg verkauft.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2021)

Die Union muss noch mehr als die Verluste im Bund erklären.... 

Aber Berlin freut mich, hier hatte die SPD nämlich keinerlei Sympathie von meiner Seite da ich Frau Giftei überhaupt nicht schätze


----------



## hoffgang (26. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Union muss noch mehr als die Verluste im Bund erklären....


Peter Neururer vor die CDU Zentrale zu shoppen ist definitiv mit eines der besten After-Election Memes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Freie Wähler bei 8%,



Wo siehst du das denn? Ich kann keine Prognose mit mehr als 8,5% für alle "sonstigen" zusammen finden um in Umfragen haben die freien Wähler nie mehr als 1/3 Anteil an "sonstige" gehabt.

Nicht, dass ich den Prognosen dieses Jahr sonderlich hohe Genauigkeit zuspreche (25% Neu-Briefwähler, deren Verhalten schwer einzuschätzen) und die Umfragen schwankten auch bis zum Schluss um ein paar Prozentpunkte bei den großen, aber damit die FW von rechnerisch 2-3% auf 8% kommen, müsste ihr Ergebnis ja das dreifache dessen betragen, wonach es bislang aussieht.


----------



## Lotto (26. September 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo siehst du das denn? Ich kann keine Prognose mit mehr als 8,5% für alle "sonstigen" zusammen finden um in Umfragen haben die freien Wähler nie mehr als 1/3 Anteil an "sonstige" gehabt.
> 
> Nicht, dass ich den Prognosen dieses Jahr sonderlich hohe Genauigkeit zuspreche (25% Neu-Briefwähler, deren Verhalten schwer einzuschätzen) und die Umfragen schwankten auch bis zum Schluss um ein paar Prozentpunkte bei den großen, aber damit die FW von rechnerisch 2-3% auf 8% kommen, müsste ihr Ergebnis ja das dreifache dessen betragen, wonach es bislang aussieht.


Er meint denke ich die Wahl in Bayern.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Er meint denke ich die Wahl in Bayern.


Jepp


----------



## FetterKasten (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Laschet hat sich selbst geschlagen


Plot twist:
Laschet war ein Maulwurf von der SPD eingeschleust  
Keiner hat so gute Wahlwerbung f<r die SPD gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2021)

Ah, okay. Wahlen außerhalb Deutschlands interessieren mich nur peripher  .
Nützt den FW jedenfalls auch nichts, sie müssten bundesweit die 5% überspringen oder aber Direktmandate erlangen, um in den Bundestag einzuziehen. Beides ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. September 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Plot twist:
> Laschet war ein Maulwurf von der SPD eingeschleust
> Keiner hat so gute Wahlwerbung f<r die SPD gemacht.


Hat man eigentlich Laschet und Jan Böhmermann jemals gleichzeitig irgendwo gesehen...?


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Schwarz-gelb, rot-grün und RRG haben eine Absage bekommen.
Bleiben nur noch große Koalition, Ampel oder Jamaika.
Die große Koalition kann man wohl auch ausschließen.
Es hängt viel an der FDP aber auch an den Grünen.
Ich hoffe ja jetzt auf Ampel. Da sind wenigstens zwei Parteien mit bei welche eher meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. September 2021)

AFD bekommt zu viele Stimmen für meinen Geschmack. Es freut mich ungemein, dass es die Linken zur Zeit nicht in den Bundestag schaffen würden, aber der AFD-Zulauf andererseits macht mir gehörig Sorgen.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die große Koalition kann man wohl auch ausschließen.


Ich würde es super finden. Laschet als Außenminister und Scheuer bleibt Verkehrsminister.


----------



## Lotto (26. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> AFD bekommt zu viele Stimmen für meinen Geschmack. Es freut mich ungemein, dass es die Linken zur Zeit nicht in den Bundestag schaffen würden, aber der AFD-Zulauf andererseits macht mir gehörig Sorgen.


Wo siehst du da einen Zulauf? Die sind nahezu konstant geblieben.


----------



## Rapotur (26. September 2021)

Einfach klasse! Es scheint doch noch vernünftige Leute in diesem Land zu geben!


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da einen Zulauf? Die sind nahezu konstant geblieben.


Dennoch viel zu viel. Eigentlich beschämend.


----------



## Lotto (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schwarz-gelb, rot-grün und RRG haben eine Absage bekommen.
> Bleiben nur noch große Koalition, Ampel oder Jamaika.
> Die große Koalition kann man wohl auch ausschließen.
> Es hängt viel an der FDP aber auch an den Grünen.
> Ich hoffe ja jetzt auf Ampel. Da sind wenigstens zwei Parteien mit bei welche eher meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


Ich würd ne große Koalition nicht ausschließen. Die Grünen haben schon gesagt, dass sie Jamaika nicht wollen. Wenn jetzt die FDP bei ner Ampel nicht mitspiel, weil sie die Position der anderen beiden Parteien unter keinen Umständen mittragen möchte, bleibt am Ende nut die Groko. Die Frage ist dann nur wer freiwillig von beiden in den politischen Vorruhestand geht: Laschet oder Scholz. Weil mit einer Nebenrolle wird sich keiner von beiden vergnügen.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich würd ne große Koalition nicht ausschließen. Die Grünen haben schon gesagt, dass sie Jamaika nicht wollen. Wenn jetzt die FDP bei ner Ampel nicht mitspiel, weil sie die Position der anderen beiden Parteien unter keinen Umständen mittragen möchte, bleibt am Ende nut die Groko. Die Frage ist dann nur wer freiwillig von beiden in den politischen Vorruhestand geht: Laschet oder Scholz. Weil mit einer Nebenrolle wird sich keiner von beiden vergnügen.


Damit könntest du Recht haben. Dann stellt die Partei aber den Kanzler welche die Mehrheit hat.
Ob die Union das dann mitmacht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lotto (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch viel zu viel. Eigentlich beschämend.


Warum? Es liegt an den etablierten Parteien diese Wähler zu erreichen. Tun sie aber anscheind nicht. Wär wahrscheinlich sogar recht einfach, sie müssten halt einfach eine geregelte Einwanderung (da gibt es etliche Vorbilder anderer Staaten) statt einer unkontrollierten hinbekommen. Das würde meiner Meinung nach schon reichen um die AfD auf unter 5% zu drücken.


RyzA schrieb:


> Damit könntest du Recht haben. Dann stellt die Partei aber den Kanzler welche die Mehrheit hat.
> Ob die Union das dann mitmacht weiß ich nicht.


Die Mehrheit an Sitzen, nicht an Stimmen. Zur Zeit hat die SPD laut Prognose zwar mehr %, die CDU hat aber dank Direktmandate mehr Sitze!


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde es super finden. Laschet als Außenminister und Scheuer bleibt Verkehrsminister.


Nicht bei einer Ampelkoalition und alles momentan deutet daraufhin.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Warum? Es liegt an den etablierten Parteien diese Wähler zu erreichen. Tun sie aber anscheind nicht. Wär wahrscheinlich sogar recht einfach, sie müssten halt einfach eine geregelte Einwanderung (da gibt es etliche Vorbilder anderer Staaten) statt einer unkontrollierten hinbekommen. Das würde meiner Meinung nach schon reichen um die AfD auf unter 5% zu drücken.


Rechte Parteien haben für mich nichts im Bundestag zu suchen. Punkt.


Lotto schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit an Sitzen, nicht an Stimmen. Zur Zeit hat die SPD laut Prognose zwar mehr %, die CDU hat aber dank Direktmandate mehr Sitze!


Laut letzter Hochrechnung nicht mehr. Da hatte die SPD auch mehr Sitze.

*Edit:* Oder nur einen Sitz mehr. Sehr knapp aber mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich würd ne große Koalition nicht ausschließen. Die Grünen haben schon gesagt, dass sie Jamaika nicht wollen. Wenn jetzt die FDP bei ner Ampel nicht mitspiel, weil sie die Position der anderen beiden Parteien unter keinen Umständen mittragen möchte, bleibt am Ende nut die Groko. Die Frage ist dann nur wer freiwillig von beiden in den politischen Vorruhestand geht: Laschet oder Scholz. Weil mit einer Nebenrolle wird sich keiner von beiden vergnügen.



So, wie die FDP im Moment steht, halte ich Ampel und Jamaika auch für schwierig. Mit einer wir-machen-alles-für-die-Macht-FDP wäre vieles denkbar gewesen, aber Lindner hat sich knallhart gegen Grün positioniert und damit das Abschneiden der FDP um rund 10% verbessert. Der wird erwarten, dass andere für ihn zurückstecken, nicht umgekehrt. Genau das werden die Grünen als Partei mit dem relativ größten Zuwachs überhaupt und klassische Idealisten noch dazu wohl kaum machen. Die waren bislang ja ihrerseits darauf aus, dass die Union sie mit offenen Armen empfängt.

Aber erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen - solange die Linke derart knapp an der Grenze steht, kann man ja nicht einmal klar sagen, wieviel % eine Regierungskoalition überhaupt zur absoluten Mehrheit braucht.


----------



## Lotto (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rechte Parteien haben für mich nichts im Bundestag zu suchen. Punkt.


Rechts ist ja nicht gleich rechtsextrem, sonst wäre die Partei schon lange verboten. Aber wie schon geschrieben: es liegt an den etablierten Parteien, ob Parteien wie AfD oder die Linke überhaupt über 5% kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2021)

Nicht einmal der 3. Weg ist verboten.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Rechts ist ja nicht gleich rechtsextrem, sonst wäre die Partei schon lange verboten.


Da sind aber genug rechtsextreme Politiker unter denen.
Welche sich schon öfter auch so geäußert haben.


----------



## Lotto (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da sind aber genug rechtsextreme Politiker unter denen.
> Welche sich schon öfter auch so geäußert haben.


Ja da hast du recht, im Osten auf Landesebene gibt es welche die man auch diesen Spektrum zuordnen kann. Aber insg. auf Bundesebene ist das denk ich nicht der Fall.
Aber warum da nen Kopf drüber machen? Der Verfassungssschutz würde die schön verbieten wenn sie zu sehr abdriften.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

Weiß eigentlich wer, wieso Bundestagswahlen alle 4 Jahre sind, Landtagswahlen aber alle 5 Jahre?


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich wer, wieso Bundestagswahlen alle 4 Jahre sind, Landtagswahlen aber alle 5 Jahre?


Das ist doch von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.


----------



## Rapotur (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rechte Parteien haben für mich nichts im Bundestag zu suchen. Punkt.
> 
> Laut letzter Hochrechnung nicht mehr. Da hatte die SPD auch mehr Sitze.
> 
> *Edit:* Oder nur einen Sitz mehr. Sehr knapp aber mehr.


Tja, dann bist du wohl Demokratiefeindlich.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Tja, dann bist du wohl Demokratiefeindlich.


Bin ich nicht. Nur ich bin mir der deutschen Geschichte bewußt.
Und schon alleine deswegen sollte man eigentlich dazu gelernt haben.
Selbst "nur aus Protest" wählt man solche Parteien nicht. Da gibt es zig andere Optionen wenn man aus Protest wählen will. Die AfD war noch nie eine Alternative für Deutschland. Die ist keine Alternative.


----------



## Rapotur (26. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht. Nur ich bin mir der deutschen Geschichte bewußt.
> Und schon alleine deswegen sollte man eigentlich dazu gelernt haben.
> Selbst "nur aus Protest" wählt man solche Parteien nicht. Da gibt es zig andere Optionen wenn man aus Protest wählen will. Die AfD war noch nie eine Alternative für Deutschland. Die ist keine Alternative.


Ja echt? Was ist passiert erzähl mir mehr?!!!

Die Nazi Keule funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast. Deine roten Freunde sind schon auf Aluhutträger und Verschwörungstheoretiker umgestiegen, das ist aber auch schon ausgelutscht...


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Die Nazi Keule funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast.


Doch. Die funktioniert noch.  Solange Nazis in der AfD sind und sich genauso verhalten.



Rapotur schrieb:


> Deine roten Freunde sind schon auf Aluhutträger und Verschwörungstheoretiker umgestiegen, das ist aber auch schon ausgelutscht...


Sind die nicht eher in der rechten Szene vorzufinden?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Die Nazi Keule funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast.


Du kannst die Keule nennen. wie du willst.
Parteien, deren Mitglieder sich ganz offen gegen demokratische Ordnungen aussprechen und Verschwörungshysteriker hofieren, haben im Bundestag nichts zu suchen.
Ich finde es ja schon schlimm, dass sich die CDU nicht von Maaßen distanziert und Amthor sich mit Leuten fotografieren lässt, die ganz offen eine Holocaustleugnerin unterstützen, aber die Afd ist da noch mal eine Nummer weiter und unterstützt Leute, die offen gegen die Demokratie sind.


----------



## Lotto (26. September 2021)

SPD nun 1,5% vor der CDU, damit sind die Chancen für Laschet ins Kanzleramt zu kommen wohl nur noch über Jamaika möglich.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Parteien, deren Mitglieder sich ganz offen gegen demokratische Ordnungen aussprechen und Verschwörungshysteriker hofieren, haben im Bundestag nichts zu suchen.


Im zweiten Satz nach der Wahl hat Frau Weidel erstmal die Unabhängigkeit des Verfassungsgerichts in Frage gestellt...


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> SPD nun 1,5% vor der CDU, damit sind die Chancen für Laschet ins Kanzleramt zu kommen wohl nur noch über Jamaika möglich.


Ich hoffe das die Grünen aus Jamaika aussteigen. Ich möchte nicht Laschet als Kanzler haben.
Aber dann scheitert vielleicht die Ampel auch... weil die FDP dann sauer ist. Und dann doch Groko mit Scholz als Kanzler? Wäre auch nicht so schön wieder eine GroKo. Naja, mal abwarten.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> SPD nun 1,5% vor der CDU, damit sind die Chancen für Laschet ins Kanzleramt zu kommen wohl nur noch über Jamaika möglich.


Scholz könnte neben der Ampel noch eine große Koalition anführen aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Union da mitmacht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann doch Groko mit Scholz als Kanzler?


Ich sag ja. Supergeil. 
Mal sehen, ob Steinmeyer wieder einschreitet oder ob Merkel sagt, dass die Union einspringen muss.
Ich mach drei Kreuze.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2021)

Wenn es einen Minister Lindner verhindert könnte ich mich fast damit abfinden.


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2021)

Mir gruselt es gerade beim Blick auf die Ergebnisse hier in Thüringen als auch nebenan in Sachsen.








						Thüringen: AfD gewinnt vier Bundestags-Wahlkreise und wird stärkste Partei | MDR.DE
					

Thüringen sind alle Bundestagswahl-Stimmen ausgezählt. Die AfD holt vor der SPD die meisten Zweitstimmen und gewinnt vier der acht Wahlkreise.




					www.mdr.de
				











						AfD holt in Sachsen zehn von 16 Direktmandaten bei Bundestagswahl | MDR.DE
					

In Sachsen ticken die Wähler anders als auf Bundesebene. Das bestätigen die Auszählungen auch bei dieser Bundestagswahl wieder. Die Zahlen im Freistaat klaffen im Vergleich zum Bundestrend teils weit auseinander.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## Eckism (26. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mir gruselt es gerade beim Blick auf die Ergebnisse hier in Thüringen als auch nebenan in Sachsen.


Adolf Höckler for Ministerpräsident. 

Hab ich doch gesagt, das ich fast nur AFD Wähler im privaten Kreis kenne...


----------



## Rapotur (26. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mir gruselt es gerade beim Blick auf die Ergebnisse hier in Thüringen als auch nebenan in Sachsen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse!


----------



## Tekkla (26. September 2021)

> 21:41 Uhr
> Maaßen verfehlt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Einzug in den Bundestag
> 
> Der umstrittene CDU-Politiker Hans-Georg Maaßen dürfte den Einzug in den Bundestag verpassen: In seinem Wahlkreis in Thüringen verfehlte der frühere Verfassungsschutzchef die Wahl per Direktmandat, wie nach Auszählung fast aller Wahlbezirke deutlich wurde. Demnach entfielen mit 33,6 Prozent die meisten Stimmen auf den SPD-Kandidaten Frank Ullrich, Maaßen kam auf 22,3 Prozent. Auf der Landesliste der CDU Thüringen war Maaßen nicht aufgestellt, demnach hat er keine weitere Chance auf ein Mandat.



Noch ein Lichtblick!


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es einen Minister Lindner verhindert könnte ich mich fast damit abfinden.


Dafür kriegst du dann einen Minister Friedrich Merz.
Was erzeugt mehr Brechreiz?


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was erzeugt mehr Brechreiz?


Merz

Der Lindner ist wenigstens ein attraktiver Mann mMn.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2021)

Die Grünen sollten knallhart auftreten und verlangen, dass Laschet nicht Kanzler wird wenn überhaupt über Jamaika verhandelt werden soll.


----------



## Andrej (27. September 2021)

Also die Wahlergebnisse sehen für mich nicht gut aus. Denn es gibt keine klare Mehrheit für "Mitte-Rechts" oder "Mitte-Links". Bei Jamaika sind Wahlversprechen der Grünen kaum umsetzbar und bei Ampel, kaum der SPD und der Grünen. Denn ich glaube kaum, dass sich der Lindner auf 12€ Mindestlohn und mehr sozialer Wohnungsbau einlassen wird!

P.s Neubauwohnungen in meiner Stadt fangen ab 1000€ warm für 80qm und 2 Zimmer an.
Ps.ps. Welcher Vollidiot baut solche Wohnungen - 2 Zimmer und 80qm?!


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der Lindner ist wenigstens ein attraktiver Mann mMn.


Meine Frau steht auf den sanftmütigen Blick von Robert "Bobby" Habeck.   
Ich finde die Sahra Wagenknecht ja superheiß. 
Von der würde ich mich gerne enteignen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

So wie es momentan aussieht sind die Linken raus.
Hätten die nur 5-6% mehr gehabt, dann wäre auch RRG möglich gewesen.
Die meisten Stimmen hatten sie aus Ostdeutschland bekommen.
Leider aus dem Westen sehr wenig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sahra Wagenknecht ja superheiß.
> Von der würde ich mich gerne enteignen lassen.


Die würde ich gerne mal mit offenen Haaren sehen. Aber die macht sie bestimmt nur für Oskar auf.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> So wie es momentan aussieht sind die Linken raus.
> Hätten die nur 5-6% mehr gehabt, dann wäre auch RRG möglich gewesen.
> Die meisten Stimmen hatten sie aus Ostdeutschland bekommen.
> Leider aus dem Westen sehr wenig.


Nö, haben 3 Direktmandate und sind damit mit 4,9% drinnen.
Für ne Koalition aber zu schwach, RRG geht nicht.
Für "meine" Grünen hatte ich ein paar Pünktchen mehr erwartet...


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Gestern meinte ein Bayer im Interview im Fernsehen: " Wir sind Bayern und der Rest ist Deutschland. Deswegen habe ich CSU gewählt." Darüber konnte ich zuerst lachen.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: eigentlich ist es ungerecht, dass eine Partei welche nur in einen Bundesland vertreten ist, bundesweit gewählt werden kann und da Mitspracherecht hat. Oder nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2021)

Die CSU kam sogar bundesweit gewertet auf eine ähnliche Stimmenanzahl wie die Linken. Der zusätzliche Erststimmen Vorteil ist halt ein Problem an der versauten Wahlrechtsreform.
Generell wäre es jeder anderen Partei auch erlaubt so ein Konstrukt aufzustellen. Tut nur niemand, weil es ausserhalb von Bayern keine Bundesland mit einem solch ausgeprägtem Lokalpatriotismus gibt.

Bei uns im Kreis ist die SPD stärkste Kraft aber die beiden Direktmandate gehen an die CDU. Hallo Überhangmandate. Wenn man sich die Verteilung Erst-/Zweitstimmen ansieht ist auch klar warum: Ein Drittel der FDP Wähler hat nicht seine Erststimme an diese "verschwendet", aber quasi alle Grünen.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern meinte ein Bayer im Interview im Fernsehen: " Wir sind Bayern und der Rest ist Deutschland. Deswegen habe ich CSU gewählt." Darüber konnte ich zuerst lachen.
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: eigentlich ist es ungerecht, dass eine Partei welche nur in einen Bundesland vertreten ist, bundesweit gewählt werden kann und da Mitspracherecht hat. Oder nicht?


Na ja, historisch, Freistaat, blabliblö.
Fakt ist, dass wenn die CSU alleine in der Bundestagswahl antreten würde, würde sie alleine aus Bayern heraus aktuell mit 5,2 % in den Bundestag einziehen (also so oder so). 
War früher noch mehr, haben hier in Bayern ja auch ein grottenschlechtes Ergebnis erzielt, aber von,  glaub 45 Wahlkreisen, alle bis auf einen als Direktmandat bekommen.
ist also wahlstimmenmäßig mächtiger als z. B. die Linke.
Das sie nur in Bayern auftritt, ist eine Absprache mit CDU, die selbst nicht in Bayern auftritt = "Schwesterpartei"


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. September 2021)

Grüne und die FDP sollten nicht zu hoch pokern, sonst droht wieder die große Koalition, diesmal mit einem SPD-Kanzler. Eigentlich sind die Grünen die wahren Verlierer der Wahl: Sie hatten eine ausgezeichnete Ausgangsposition, die von  Baerbock und Co. in den Sand gesetzt wurde. Die Gewinner sind SPD  und FDP.  Das Abschneiden der Linken wundert mich nicht. Richtige Rechtsradikale gibt es meist im Osten. Das betrifft die Wessis weniger. Dann kommt die Identitätspolitik mit der Umverteilungsgeschichte, was alles zu wenig Inhalt mit sich bringt. Sie sollten über die3 Direktmandate heilfroh sein.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Grüne und die FDP sollten nicht zu hoch pokern, sonst droht wieder die große Koalition, diesmal mit einem SPD-Kanzler. Eigentlich sind die Grünen die wahren Verlierer der Wahl: Sie hatten eine ausgezeichnete Ausgangsposition, die von  Baerbock und Co. in den Sand gesetzt wurde. Die Gewinner sind SPD  und FDP.


Eigentlich ist die Union der größte Verlierer. Auch wenn sie theoretisch noch den Kanzler stellen können. Wenn es zu Jamaika kommt.

Hätten die Grünen Habeck aufgestellt und/oder Frau Baerbock hätte sich etwas geschickter verhalten, dann hätten sie vielleicht 20% holen können. Und dann hätte es vielleicht knapp für RRG gereicht.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das Abschneiden der Linken wundert mich nicht. Richtige Rechtsradikale gibt es meist im Osten. Das betrifft die Wessis weniger. Dann kommt die Identitätspolitik mit der Umverteilungsgeschichte, was alles zu wenig Inhalt mit sich bringt. Sie sollten über die3 Direktmandate heilfroh sein.


Leider wurde im Wahlkampf ein Feindbild "Linke" aufgebaut. Deswegen haben sie wohl im Westen so wenig Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

Die SPD hat sich gerade aus dem absoluten stimmungstief (man erinnere sich an 12 Monate zuvor: SPD unter 10%) herausgerudert.
Die wären oberbescheuert, wenn sie sich wieder von der CDU/CSU für ne Groko verhaften lassen würden.
Linder hat ein paar "rote Linien" (Verschuldungsbremse), aber inhaltlich ("es braucht Investitionen") sind FDP und Grüne gar nicht sooo weit entfernt.
Wenn die FDP in einem Koali-Treaty durchsetzen kann, dass es keine Steuererhöhungen gibt (hahahaha, die eh kommen) ist die AMPEL auf "grün".


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, haben 3 Direktmandate und sind damit mit 4,9% drinnen.
> Für ne Koalition aber zu schwach, RRG geht nicht.
> Für "meine" Grünen hatte ich ein paar Pünktchen mehr erwartet...


Warst du nicht jetzt bei ser ÖDP?


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Wenn die Grünen jetzt nicht machtgeil sind und es wirklich für sie auf die Durchsetzung ihrer Inhalte ankommt, machen sie eher eine Ampel Koalition mit als Jamaika.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warst du nicht jetzt bei ser ÖDP?


Das ergab der Check über Wahlomat.
Habe dann aber in München-Land (221) dann doch fürn Hofreiter ein Kreuzchen gemacht = fail, ging wieder an einen CDUler....


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Grünen jetzt nicht machtgeil sind und es wirklich für sie auf die Durchsetzung ihrer Inhalte ankommt, machen sie eher eine Ampel Koalition mit als Jamaika.


Machtgeil sind die alle, nicht täuschen lassen.
Bei Jamaika würde den Grünen das Gleiche drohen, wie der SPD in der Groko, viel Arbeit und keine Lorbeeren.
Das werden die sich hoffentlich verkneifen.


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> bundesweit gewählt werden kann und da Mitspracherecht hat.


Korrektur: Die CSU tritt nur in Bayern an und kann somit auch nur dort gewählt werden.
Die CDU dagegen tritt in den übrigen 15 Bundesländern zur Wahl an und nicht in Bayern.

Später werfen beide Parteien aber ihre gewählten Kandidaten (Direktmandat und Landesliste) zusammen in einen Topf, in die Bundestagsfraktion


----------



## Mottekus (27. September 2021)

Die Werteunion fordert laut Merkur den Rücktritt von Laschet und Söder.









						CDU-Rebellion gegen Laschet in BaWü? Auch Ex-Minister denkt laut über Kanzler Söder nach
					

Ist das Dolchstoß für Laschet nach der Wahlniederlage? Die Werte-Union fordert den Rücktritt der Parteichefs. Auch viel Kritik aus Sachsen.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Korrektur: Die CSU tritt nur in Bayern an und kann somit auch nur dort gewählt werden.
> Die CDU dagegen tritt in den übrigen 15 Bundesländern zur Wahl an und nicht in Bayern.
> 
> Später werfen beide Parteien aber ihre gewählten Kandidaten (Direktmandat und Landesliste) zusammen in einen Topf, in die Bundestagsfraktion


Ja das meine ich doch. Hatte mich verkehrt ausgedrückt: sie kann nur in Bayern gewählt werden bzw ist dort nur vertreten, aber wird deutschlandweit mit dazugerechnet. 
Ist schon etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Tekkla (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie theoretisch noch den Kanzler stellen können. Wenn es zu Jamaika kommt.


Laschet und sein Zukunftsteam haben nur den Namen der Partei mit einem Daniel Günther (MP SH) gemein. Die sind kognitiv gar nicht in der Lage so ein Bündnis auf Bundesebene hin zu bekommen.  Dazu gehört einiges an Willen sich zu bewegen. Zu sowas ist die Bundes-CDU (noch) nicht in der Lage. Das müssen die nach 16 Jahren Einhegung durch Mutti erst wieder lernen.

Wenn ich nächstes Jahr zur Landtagswahl gehe, dann entscheide ich mich zwischen einem Daniel Günther und damit der CDU oder den Grünen. Das wäre mir bei der jetzigen Wahl im Traum nicht eingefallen da die CDU zu wählen, spricht aber für eine CDU in S-H unter einem Daniel Günther.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Habe dann aber in München-Land (221) dann doch fürn Hofreiter ein Kreuzchen gemacht = fail, ging wieder an einen CDUler....


Sag doch, dass du im selben Wahlkreis wohnst


----------



## Rapotur (27. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also die Wahlergebnisse sehen für mich nicht gut aus. Denn es gibt keine klare Mehrheit für "Mitte-Rechts" oder "Mitte-Links". Bei Jamaika sind Wahlversprechen der Grünen kaum umsetzbar und bei Ampel, kaum der SPD und der Grünen. Denn ich glaube kaum, dass sich der Lindner auf 12€ Mindestlohn und mehr sozialer Wohnungsbau einlassen wird!
> 
> P.s Neubauwohnungen in meiner Stadt fangen ab 1000€ warm für 80qm und 2 Zimmer an.
> Ps.ps. Welcher Vollidiot baut solche Wohnungen - 2 Zimmer und 80qm?!



Falls du es nicht verstehst - ich komme aus einer Stadt da ist nur Rot/Grün an der macht seit Jahren - hier werden Rentner welche ihr leben lang geknechtet haben aus ihren günstigen Wohnungen geschmissen - dann wird saniert und dann werden Ausländer reingesteckt, die dann auf Staatskosten leben. So sieht Rot/Grün in der Realität aus.

Wenn du als deutscher ein Kindergartenplatz suchst ist es fast ganz aus! Keine Chance ohne Migrantenbonus! Da kriegt man nur was in einem privaten Kindergarten der kostet. 

Hier wird auch gebaut, Preise extrem - deutsche dürfen die  Preise bezahlen - Migranten kriegens bezahlt da ein teil Sozialwohnungen sind. Der deutsche Michel wundert sich das der Preis so hoch ist zahlt aber für Ali mit. Das ist Ausgleich.
Zudem kaufen weiter Großimmobilienfirmen wie die heuschrecken alle Wohnungen auf.

Ich habe es geschafft mich nicht mehr darüber aufzuregen - es wird aber so weiter gehen.... und wie man wieder an der Wahl sieht hat keiner gelernt.

Ich arbeite mit 25 Nationen zusammen, teilweise im Ausland, da ist mir noch nie einer Untergekommen der sich verhält wie das was hier nach DE importiert wurde - aber nicht nur wir sind betroffen auch andere europäische Ländern haben schon so manche Städte "verloren".

Politik für Jeden, ausser dem Ureinwohner und der wählt auch noch freiwillig immer wieder seinen Untergang. "Ach mir gehts ja noch gut" Den etablierten Parteien ist es ebenso egal, die importieren sich ja ihre Wählerschaft und statten sie mit DE-Pässen aus und sichern sich immer weiter ihre bunte Vorherrschaft.


----------



## Tekkla (27. September 2021)

Wer bei Menschen von "Importen" redet, der disqualifiziert sich für jedweder sachliche Diskussion.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Laschet und sein Zukunftsteam haben nur den Namen der Partei mit einem Daniel Günther (MP SH) gemein. Die sind kognitiv gar nicht in der Lage so ein Bündnis auf Bundesebene hin zu bekommen.  Dazu gehört einiges an Willen sich zu bewegen. Zu sowas ist die Bundes-CDU (noch) nicht in der Lage. Das müssen die nach 16 Jahren Einhegung durch Mutti erst wieder lernen.


Wenn es um Macht oder Machterhalt geht, dann ist alles möglich.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn ich nächstes Jahr zur Landtagswahl gehe, dann entscheide ich mich zwischen einem Daniel Günther und damit der CDU oder den Grünen. Das wäre mir bei der jetzigen Wahl im Traum nicht eingefallen da die CDU zu wählen, spricht aber für eine CDU in S-H unter einem Daniel Günther.


Wo wohnst du denn? Und warum nicht SPD?

Edit: Achso du wohnst in Kiel.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

DAS ist jetzt wieder was, wo ich nur sach: 
Warum kann  die Ex-Kumbaja-Straßenmusikerin Esken nicht einfach mal still sein, wenn Erwachsene miteinander reden.
Jetzt hat die SPD sich hervorgerappelt und dann wieder solche einen Vor-Den-Kopf-Stosser gegenüber anderen.
Man kann nicht selbstherrlich anderen Parteien vorschreiben, mit wem sie Gespräche führen oder auch nicht.








						Esken fordert Jamaika-Absage von Grünen und FDP
					

Die SPD gewinnt die Bundestagswahl, ist fürs Kanzleramt aber auf Grüne und FDP angewiesen. Parteichefin Esken lehnt Vorabsprachen der möglichen Partner aber ab. Für eine Unions-geführte Regierung sieht sie keine Basis.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> DAS ist jetzt wieder was, wo ich nur sach:
> Warum kann  die Ex-Kumbaja-Straßenmusikerin Esken nicht einfach mal still sein, wenn Erwachsene miteinander reden.
> Jetzt hat die SPD sich hervorgerappelt und dann wieder solche einen Vor-Den-Kopf-Stosser gegenüber anderen.


Die ist manchmal wie ein Trampeltier.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ist manchmal wie ein Trampeltier.


Die IST ein Trampeltier, weil sie von nix auch nur einen Hauch von Ahnung hat.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die IST ein Trampeltier, weil sie von nix auch nur einen Hauch von Ahnung hat.


Ganz ehrlich gesagt ,verstehe ich auch nicht, wie so eine Parteivorsitzende werden konnte?
Warum sie überhaupt aufgestellt wurde? Vorher hat man noch nie was von ihr gehört.
Und von dem Borjans auch nicht.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich gesagt ,verstehe ich auch nicht, wie so eine Parteivorsitzende werden konnte?
> Warum sie überhaupt aufgestellt wurde? Vorher hat man noch nie was von ihr gehört.
> Und von dem Borjans auch nicht.


"Basisdemokratische Wahl" unter allen Parteimitgliedern:








						Wahl zum SPD-Vorsitz 2019 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Im Nachhinein wäre Scholz/Geywitz die Bessere gewesen, aber da war die SPD auf Bundesebene unter 10% und kein SPDler hatte nur im Traum daran gedacht, dass Scholziboy die Wahl gewinnt.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Basisdemokratische Wahl" unter allen Parteimitgliedern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das weiß ich. Fand ich trotzdem doof. Früher hat man das ja anders geregelt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein wäre Scholz/Geywitz die Bessere gewesen, aber da war die SPD auf Bundesebene unter 10% und kein SPDler hatte nur im Traum daran gedacht, dass Scholziboy die Wahl gewinnt.


Ja die 10%. Die hatte ich schon fast verdrängt. 
Die SPD hatte Glück das die Union Laschet als Kanzlerkandidaten gewählt hat. Die Coronakrise hat der Union auch geschadet.  Die Flutkatastrophe auch... oder genauer gesagt Laschet sein ungeschicktes Verhalten.
Ich denke mit Söder als Kanzlerkandidaten wäre die Union bei mindestens 30% gelandet.
Aber 2017 hat die Union davon profitiert, dass die SPD einen schlechten Kanzlerkandidaten hatte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht verstehst - ich komme aus einer Stadt da ist nur Rot/Grün an der macht seit Jahren - hier werden Rentner welche ihr leben lang geknechtet haben aus ihren günstigen Wohnungen geschmissen - dann wird saniert und dann werden Ausländer reingesteckt, die dann auf Staatskosten leben. So sieht Rot/Grün in der Realität aus.


Städtische Wohnungen? Wenn ja: wie oft passiert? Wenn nein: deswegen lieber die "wir privatisieren alles und übergeben die Verantwortung dem übergroßen Herz des teutschen Unternehmertums!"-AFD wählen?



Rapotur schrieb:


> Wenn du als deutscher ein Kindergartenplatz suchst ist es fast ganz aus! Keine Chance ohne Migrantenbonus! Da kriegt man nur was in einem privaten Kindergarten der kostet.



Tell me more about this "Migrantenbonus"... wo kann man den beantragen?



Rapotur schrieb:


> Hier wird auch gebaut, Preise extrem - deutsche dürfen die  Preise bezahlen - Migranten kriegens bezahlt da ein teil Sozialwohnungen sind. Der deutsche Michel wundert sich das der Preis so hoch ist zahlt aber für Ali mit. Das ist Ausgleich.
> Zudem kaufen weiter Großimmobilienfirmen wie die heuschrecken alle Wohnungen auf.



Deutsche Sozialleistungsbezieher bzw. WBS-Berechtigte haben aber ebenfalls Anspruch auf "Sozialwohnungen". Und Sozialwohnungen treiben die Baukosten nicht hoch. Im Gegenteil, das ist ein Bombengeschäft für Unternehmen, diese "soziale Wohnraumförderung" ("sozialen Wohnungsbau" gibt es seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr als Konzept).
Und zu den Wohnungsheuschrecken habe ich oben schon was geschrieben. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Großunternehmen über die letzten Jahrzehnte gar nicht immer die größten Preistreiber waren, sondern eher mittelständische "Projektentwickler"...


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Fand ich trotzdem doof. Früher hat man das ja anders geregelt.
> 
> Ja die 10%. Die hatte ich schon fast verdrängt.
> Die SPD hatte Glück das die Union Laschet als Kanzlerkandidaten gewählt hat. Die Coronakrise hat der Union auch geschadet.  Die Flutkatastrophe auch... oder genauer gesagt Laschet sein ungeschicktes Verhalten.
> ...


Es ist nicht so, dass die Coronakrise oder die Flutkatastrophe der Union geschadet hat. Das klingt zu passiv, als wären sie die Opfer gewesen. Die Ereignisse haben die korrupten, inkompetenten Strukturen bloßgelegt. Die Union bekam genau, was sie verdient hat.
Aus Sicht der Union wäre Söder der bessere KK ohne Frage, dennoch ist er ein Populist wie jeder andere, ein beliebter Populist eben mit wenig Substanz dahinter. Richtig konservativ in der Aufstellung wäre nur Friedrich Mez gewesen. Man hat ihn aktiv verhindert.

Ich würde sagen, der gesunde Menschenverstand hat gesiegt. Extremisten wurden abgestraft (AFD und die Linke), CDU hat richtig Feder gelassen, die Grünen haben trotz der massiven Medienkampagne+ARD+ZDF+WDR für Klimabewegung, den ganzen Gretas und Co. ihren "verdienten" Anteil an Stimmen erhalten. FDP als einzige mitte rechts Partei wurde gestärkt. Die SPD wurde als einzige vernünftige Alternativ zur CDU erkannt. 
Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Richtig konservativ in der Aufstellung wäre nur Friedrich Merz gewesen. Man hat ihn aktiv verhindert.


Den finde ich noch unsymphatischer. Außerdem wollte er mal Sozialleistungen kürzen.
Mich hat gewundert, dass er letztens im Fernsehen gesagt hat, dass er auch für einen Mindestlohn ist.
Wahrscheinlich nur Heuchlerei.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und von dem Borjans auch nicht.


Öhm der war schon Finanzminister in NRW


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm der war schon Finanzminister in NRW


Ich kannte früher eigentlich nur die Ministerpräsidenten NRWs.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2021)

Wann tritt Söder jetzt zurück?
Nach der Wahlpleite in Bayern ist er doch kaum noch zu halten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. September 2021)

Hallo,
spannender Tag war das gestern, ich habe die Wahl in Deutschland verfolgt und bin begeistert, der Stillstand wird bei euch scheinbar aufhören, Grüne in die Regierung 

Hier habe ich noch ein Politisches Kuriosum zum schmunzeln 
Auch in Österreich gab es Wahlen, unter anderem in der Zweitgrößten Stadt Graz, da gab es eine noch viel größere Überraschung, die KPÖ (Kommunistische Partei Österreichs) ist dort zur stärksten Partei gewählt worden, nein das war jetzt kein Witz!
Die Kommunisten haben in Österreich seit Jahrzehnten keine Relevanz, außer in Graz, die haben dort quasi ihr "Gallisches Dorf" gefunden wo sie widerstand leisten 
Nein das war keine Protestwahl zugunsten der KPÖ, denn da gab es genug alternativen zur Auswahl.
Hier zum Nachlesen:
• https://steiermark.orf.at/stories/3123062/
• https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeinderatswahl_in_Graz_2021


----------



## hoffgang (27. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht verstehst - ich komme aus einer Stadt da ist nur Rot/Grün an der macht seit Jahren - hier werden Rentner welche ihr leben lang geknechtet haben aus ihren günstigen Wohnungen geschmissen - dann wird saniert und dann werden Ausländer reingesteckt, die dann auf Staatskosten leben. So sieht Rot/Grün in der Realität aus.


Dass ist nicht Rot / Grün, das nennt sich Kapitalismus. Aber schön zu sehen wie man Landesweite Probleme auf die eigene Blase runterbrechen kann. Warum glaubst du, wird in Berlin die Enteignung großer Wohnungskonzerne gefordert? Eben weil das Modell, rausekeln, renovieren, neu teurer vermieten so viel Gewinn für den Vermieter verspricht. Das traurige daran ist, dass Schwarz-Gelb hier wenig Handlungsbedarf sieht, RRG dagegen schon.
Trotzdem legst du den Punkt gegen Rot/Grün aus...
Dass in den renovierten Wohnungen Asylsuchende untergebracht werden ist kein Wunder, hier trägt der Staat die Kosten & die Verantwortung, ergo weiß der Vermieter dass er sein Geld sicher bekommt und wenns Ärger gibt, nunja, dann zahlt der Steuerzahler.

Es ist für den Vermieter also lohnenswert diesen Wechsel durchzuführen, das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass in deiner Stadt Rot-Grün an der Macht ist.









						Miete für Geflüchtete: 50 Euro pro Quadratmeter Container
					

Der Rechnungshof rügt zu hohe Wohnkosten für Geflüchtete. Deren Miete zahlt der Bund – wie auch die Miete von Hartz-IV-BezieherInnen.




					taz.de
				






> Als der Bund ab dem Jahre 2016 die Unterkunftskosten für Geflüchtete zu 100 Prozent übernahm, stiegen die Wohnkosten für Geflüchtete bis zum Jahre 2018 pro Bedarfsgemeinschaft um 20 Prozent, bei den Nicht-Geflüchteten hingegen nur um ein Prozent, so der Bericht. Für die Unterbringung in einem Wohncontainer berechnete eine Kommune dann 50 Euro pro Quadratmeter, davor waren es nur 10 Euro gewesen.



Die beschissene Gier der Menschen wirft Rentner aus Wohnungen, renoviert diese und stellt den Wohnraum dann teurer zur Verfügung und leider erteilen Menschen wie DU Rot / Grün nicht den Regierungsauftrag hierran was zu ändern.




Rapotur schrieb:


> Wenn du als deutscher ein Kindergartenplatz suchst ist es fast ganz aus! Keine Chance ohne Migrantenbonus! Da kriegt man nur was in einem privaten Kindergarten der kostet.


Ich wohn in einer Boomregion, Bürgermeister stellt die FDP. KiGa Platz gabs nur mit Anwalt, auch weil hier 3 Neubaugebiete hochgezogen wurden, ohne einen einzigen KiGa Platz zu schaffen. 
Zudem: KiGa braucht Personal. Du kannst gerne die Wahlprogramme durchgehen wer sich dafür einsetzt Personal in Pflege & Erziehungsberufen zu stärken und den Job attraktiver zu machen und wer nicht - du könntest überrascht sein.
Hast du Kids die einen Platz brauchen, oder ist das Hörensagen? KiGa ist in vielen Ecken des Landes ein Problem, und Ursache #1 ist Personalmangel.




Rapotur schrieb:


> Hier wird auch gebaut, Preise extrem - deutsche dürfen die  Preise bezahlen - Migranten kriegens bezahlt da ein teil Sozialwohnungen sind. Der deutsche Michel wundert sich das der Preis so hoch ist zahlt aber für Ali mit. Das ist Ausgleich.
> Zudem kaufen weiter Großimmobilienfirmen wie die heuschrecken alle Wohnungen auf.


Was du hier beschreibst übersteigt die Kompetenzen der Lokalpolitik. Du hast mit dem Punkt nicht unrecht, aber die Bundesregierung unter Führung der CDU (ohne Grüne...) hat hier in den letzten 16 Jahren recht wenig Handungsbedarf gesehen.

Ich kann verstehen, dass diese Punkte bei Dir Unzufriedenheit schaffen - tun Sie bei mir auch sofern zutreffend, was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, wie man die Schuld nach Ideologie zuweisen kann und nicht nach tatsächlicher Verantwortlichkeit.

Jetzt kann man die AfD wählen, das ist dann aber quasi Kapitulation. Denn die AfD hat bis auf ein "Migranten raus" - was bei Dir einen gewissen Stellenwert zu haben scheint - keine Lösungsangebote auf irgendeines der von Dir beschriebenen Probleme.

Von daher:


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2021)

Nachdem es für Rot-Grün-Rot nun nicht reicht hoffe ich mal auf die Ampel.
SPD, Grüne und FDP ist zumindest eine demokratische, freiheitliche und zukunftsorientierte (z.B. Stichworte Klimawandel und Digitalisierung) Kombination.
Als größere Fraktionen werden sich die SPD und Grünen hoffentlich auch bei den sozialen Themen gegen die FDP durchsetzen können.
Spannend wird die Verteilung der Minister.

Ich würde vermuten:
1    Bundesministerium der Finanzen: FDP
2    Bundesministerium des Innern, für Bau und Heimat: SPD
3    Auswärtiges Amt: SPD
4    Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Energie: Grüne
5    Bundesministerium der Justiz und für Verbraucherschutz: SPD
6    Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales: SPD
7    Bundesministerium der Verteidigung: SPD
8    Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft: Grüne
9    Bundesministerium für Familie, Senioren, Frauen und Jugend: SPD
10    Bundesministerium für Gesundheit: Grüne
11    Bundesministerium für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur: FDP
12    Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz und nukleare Sicherheit: Grüne
13    Bundesministerium für Bildung und Forschung: FDP
14    Bundesministerium für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung: Grüne


----------



## Gohrbi (27. September 2021)

... mal sehen, wer wem wo reinkriecht


----------



## seahawk (27. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und? Welche Qualifikationen hatten denn Scheuer, Glöckner und Co. für ihre Ministerposten?
> Dass ein Heiko Maas Justizminister war, war ja noch nachvollziehbar, aber was suchte der im Außenministerium?
> Die Springer Presse hat das ja kritisiert aber denen ging es ja nicht um Kompetenz sondern darum, die Grünen aus dem Kanzleramt zu halten.
> Mal sehen, wer in 4 Jahren für die Grünen ins Rennen geht und mal gucken, wer wen bei der Union für das anstehende Debakel verantwortlich macht.
> ...


Genauso unfähig zu sein, ist kein Argument.


----------



## Andrej (27. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nachdem es für Rot-Grün-Rot nun nicht reicht hoffe ich mal auf die Ampel.
> SPD, Grüne und FDP ist zumindest eine demokratische, freiheitliche und zukunftsorientierte (z.B. Stichworte Klimawandel und Digitalisierung) Kombination.
> Als größere Fraktionen werden sich die SPD und Grünen hoffentlich auch bei den sozialen Themen gegen die FDP durchsetzen können.
> Spannend wird die Verteilung der Minister.
> ...



Also mit der FDP wird es echt schwer für Rot-Grün! Denn  wie man investieren soll ohne Schulden zu machen und gleichzeitig die Steuern für Besserverdiener senken - dass kann nur der Lindner und seine "Finanzexperten" erklären?!
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche will die FDP die Steuern um ca. 70 Milliarden senken. Wie sie es gegenfinanzieren wollen haben sie nicht gesagt. Zudem haben wir ein Problem mit den Renten ab dem Jahre 2025 und woher das Geld kommen soll weis auch niemand.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2021)

Da muss halt die SPD und die Grünen ein Steuerkonzept inkl. Vermögenssteuer vorlegen, dass so gut ist, dass es die FDP nicht ablehnen kann.


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2021)

Da haben die CDU Parteisoldaten nochmal Glück gehabt und müssen nicht mit dem Auswandern ernst machen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2021)

Man muss unserem Fall zumindest zugestehen, dass er Laschet in keinster Weise verteidigt hat


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss halt die SPD und die Grünen ein Steuerkonzept inkl. Vermögenssteuer vorlegen, dass so gut ist, dass es die FDP nicht ablehnen kann.


Da kann man dann nur hoffen das sie nicht zuviele Zugeständnisse machen.


----------



## Andrej (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da kann man dann nur hoffen das sie nicht zuviele Zugeständnisse machen.


Die FDP hat aber nur ein Thema "Steuern runter", bei gleichzeitiger schwarzen Null. Wie sie es anstellen wollen, wissen sie ja selber nicht. Deswegen stelle ich mir die Verhandlungen extrem schwer vor, denn der Lindner will auch liefern an die Parteispender und diese erwarten dass die Steuern für sie runter gehen.
Ich weis jetzt nur nicht wer die größten Spender der FDP waren - vielleich der Hotelverband?!


----------



## Tekkla (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum nicht SPD?


Die SH SPD ist mir extrem unsympathisch. Stegner mit seiner ewig miesen Laune nervt mich, und Midyatli ist mir auch zu "unangenehm" in Ton und Auftritt.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Die FDP hat aber nur ein Thema "Steuern runter", bei gleichzeitiger schwarzen Null. Wie sie es anstellen wollen, wissen sie ja selber nicht. Deswegen stelle ich mir die Verhandlungen extrem schwer vor, denn der Lindner will auch liefern an die Parteispender und diese erwarten dass die Steuern für sie runter gehen.


Ich schätze auch dass das kein Zuckerschlecken wird.


Andrej schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt nur nicht wer die größten Spender der FDP waren - vielleich der Hotelverband?!


Vielleicht. Oder eine andere Lobby.  


Tekkla schrieb:


> Die SH SPD ist mir extrem unsympathisch. Stegner mit seiner ewige miesen Laune nervt mich, und Midyatli ist mir auch zu "unangenehm" in Ton und Auftritt.


Stegner zieht wirklich immer eine Flappe.    Aber sonst klingt er schon vernünftig.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Genauso unfähig zu sein, ist kein Argument.


Nenne mir einen Fall, indem Baerbock genauso unfähig war wie Scheuer, Glöckner und Co.


----------



## seahawk (27. September 2021)

Nenne mir eine Möglichkeit in der sie es zeigen konnte...


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nenne mir eine Möglichkeit in der sie es zeigen konnte...


Und das soll ein Argument sein?


----------



## seahawk (27. September 2021)

Da sie bisher nie in Verantwortung war, wissen wir halt nicht wie fähig sie ist. Ist aber egal, in 4 Jahren dürfte des eine grüne  Kanzler*in geben.


----------



## Lotto (27. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also die Wahlergebnisse sehen für mich nicht gut aus. Denn es gibt keine klare Mehrheit für "Mitte-Rechts" oder "Mitte-Links". Bei Jamaika sind Wahlversprechen der Grünen kaum umsetzbar und bei Ampel, kaum der SPD und der Grünen. Denn ich glaube kaum, dass sich der Lindner auf 12€ Mindestlohn und mehr sozialer Wohnungsbau einlassen wird!
> 
> P.s Neubauwohnungen in meiner Stadt fangen ab 1000€ warm für 80qm und 2 Zimmer an.
> Ps.ps. Welcher Vollidiot baut solche Wohnungen - 2 Zimmer und 80qm?!



Neubau warm für 1000 Euro und dann noch 80qm? Das ist doch ziemlich günstig.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da sie bisher nie in Verantwortung war, wissen wir halt nicht wie fähig sie ist. Ist aber egal, in 4 Jahren dürfte des eine grüne  Kanzler*in geben.


Sie ist so fähig, dass sie als Parteivorsitzende Kanzlerkandidatin einer Partei wurde.
Die meisten schaffen das nicht.


----------



## Andrej (27. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Neubau warm für 1000 Euro und dann noch 80qm? Das ist doch ziemlich günstig.


Wozu brauche ich eine 2 Zimmer Wohnung mit 80qm? Zudem sind ein Teil dieser 80qm Terrasse.
Meine Wohnung hat auch 2 Zimmer und ist nur 54qm und kostet 520 Euro warm.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie ist so fähig, dass sie als Parteivorsitzende Kanzlerkandidatin einer Partei wurde.
> Die meisten schaffen das nicht.


Kevin Kühnert ist  stellvertretender Parteivorsitzender. Ohne abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung oder Studium.
Aber er ist sehr intelligent und nicht auf den Mund gefallen.
Anna Lena Baerbock hätte ich Kanzlerin schon zugetraut. Allerdings hat sie sich ein paarmal komisch verhalten.
Mit ihren nicht gemeldeten Geldern und ihren Buch.
Aber sie sieht ganz nett aus. 
(kann aber bestimmt auch zickig sein und die Ellenbogen ordentlich ausfahren)


----------



## seahawk (27. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie ist so fähig, dass sie als Parteivorsitzende Kanzlerkandidatin einer Partei wurde.
> Die meisten schaffen das nicht.


Das stimmt, ob sie Ministerin kann wird man ja bald sehen.


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Wenn du als deutscher ein Kindergartenplatz suchst ist es fast ganz aus! Keine Chance ohne Migrantenbonus! Da kriegt man nur was in einem privaten Kindergarten der kostet.


Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie wenn man über Linke schimpft und fehlende Kindergartenplätze beklagt, dabei aber in dem Bundesland, wo die Linke den Ministerpräsidenten stellt, Stand jetzt die letzten beiden Kindergartenjahre für jeden kostenlos sind und man einen Anspruch auf eine tägliche Betreungszeit von 10(!) Stunden hat.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wozu brauche ich eine 2 Zimmer Wohnung mit 80qm? Zudem sind ein Teil dieser 80qm Terrasse.
> Meine Wohnung hat auch 2 Zimmer und ist nur 54qm und kostet 520 Euro warm.



Hängt aber immer von der Stadt ab. Meine ist ähnlich groß und da sind es sogar kalt knapp 600€.
(Altbau)



seahawk schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ob sie Ministerin kann wird man ja bald sehen.



Als Völkerrechtlerin würde irgendwas mit Ausland dann ganz gut passen.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Als Völkerrechtlerin würde irgendwas mit Ausland dann ganz gut passen.


Vielleicht Außenministerin oder Entwicklungshilfe?


----------



## Lotto (27. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wozu brauche ich eine 2 Zimmer Wohnung mit 80qm? Zudem sind ein Teil dieser 80qm Terrasse.
> Meine Wohnung hat auch 2 Zimmer und ist nur 54qm und kostet 520 Euro warm.


Als Einzelperson braucht man das natürlich nicht (auch wenn die Statistiken zeigen das viele Alleinstehende trotzdem diesen Anspruch haben), aber es gibt ja auch genug Paare die in einer 2 Zimmerwohnung wohnen.
Und was heute auch gerne gemacht wird: offene Küche ins Wohnzimmer. Dann spart man sich nämlich den einen Raum als Bauherr, den man alas separaten Raum ja in die qm nicht einrechnen darf (als Wohnzimmer dann aber halt sehr wohl).

Deine 54qm für 520 Euro warm sind Neubau? Wenn ja ist das ebenfalls sehr günstig. Neubau kriegst hier in der Umgebung für 800 Euro kalt (wenn man sehr viel Glück hat und eine der wenigen Neubauten von Baugenossenschaften bekommt), und das sind dann deine besagten 54qm. Privat kriegst hier nix unter 1000 Euro kalt als Neubau. Ältere Wohnung fallen dann natürlich deutlich.
Ich bezahl z.B. für 35qm BJ74 mit schlechter Isolierung, ohne Einbauküchezeile (die musste ich selber besorgen) und "original" 70er Jahre Bad 460 Euro warm. Du kannst dir ja sicher vorstellen was das kosten würde wenn es ein gut isolierter Neubau mit Küchenzeile und modernen Bad wäre. Klar Heizkosten wären dann etwas weniger, aber das sind dann evtl. 30 Euro im Monat. Auf das Doppelte wird man aber locker kommen.
Und das ist hier ne 250000 Einwohnerstadt am Stadtrand mit relativ schlechter ÖPNV-Anbindung (30 Minuten Takt, letzter Bus um 19 Uhr) und bescheidener Infrastruktur. Von Städten wie München, Hamburg etc. rede ich also noch nichtmal.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht Außenministerin oder Entwicklungshilfe?



Zum Beispiel.


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht Außenministerin oder Entwicklungshilfe?


Als Frau ist das schlecht...nicht jedes Land respektiert Mädels.
Stell Dir mal vor, sie soll mit den Taliban verhandeln.^^
Allerdings könnte sie den Afghanen Windräder sponsern, damit die mal ne andere Farbe kennenlernen...auch wenns nur grüner Strom wäre.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2021)

Grünen Strom kennt Afghanistan zur Genüge. Nämlich in Solar für autonome Mohnfelder. Aber das nur am Rande.
Entwicklungshilfe wäre jedenfalls ein ziemlicher Abstieg von Kanzlerkandidat. Aussen-/Innen-/ oder Wirtschaftsminister sind da sonst die üblichen zweiten Plätze.


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Grünen Strom kennt Afghanistan zur Genüge. Nämlich in Solar für autonome Mohnfelder. Aber das nur am Rande.
> Entwicklungshilfe wäre jedenfalls ein ziemlicher Abstieg von Kanzlerkandidat. Aussen-/Innen-/ oder Wirtschaftsminister sind da sonst die üblichen zweiten Plätze.


Mit Drogen kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus...was ich bis jetzt von Afghanistan gesehen hab, war 99% die Farbe "Sand".^^
Es ist also ein Abstieg, etwas gutes zu tun? 
Zudem war/ist sie nur als Kandidat angetreten...wenn du in ner Spielshow als Kandidat antrittst und du verkackst es, haste es trotzdem verkackt...da trägt Dich niemand auf Händen und drückt Dir noch nen Koffer Geld in die Hand, weil du ja mal was versucht hast.


----------



## Andrej (28. September 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Als Einzelperson braucht man das natürlich nicht (auch wenn die Statistiken zeigen das viele Alleinstehende trotzdem diesen Anspruch haben), aber es gibt ja auch genug Paare die in einer 2 Zimmerwohnung wohnen.
> Und was heute auch gerne gemacht wird: offene Küche ins Wohnzimmer. Dann spart man sich nämlich den einen Raum als Bauherr, den man alas separaten Raum ja in die qm nicht einrechnen darf (als Wohnzimmer dann aber halt sehr wohl).
> 
> Deine 54qm für 520 Euro warm sind Neubau? Wenn ja ist das ebenfalls sehr günstig. Neubau kriegst hier in der Umgebung für 800 Euro kalt (wenn man sehr viel Glück hat und eine der wenigen Neubauten von Baugenossenschaften bekommt), und das sind dann deine besagten 54qm. Privat kriegst hier nix unter 1000 Euro kalt als Neubau. Ältere Wohnung fallen dann natürlich deutlich.
> ...


Dieses Haus ist ein ehemaliger Sozialbau aus dem Jahre 1967 in dem alle Wohnungen aufgekauft wurden - jetzt von den Bewohnern selbst. Bis zum Zentrum sind es 20 min mit dem Bus und dieser fährt alle 10 min. Meine 2 Zimmer Wohnung wird vermietet, für den Preis den ich oben genannt habe. Zur Zeit lebe ich in einer 83qm Wohnung in dem selben Haus mit 4 Zimmern - eher 3,5 und in Eigenbesizt.
Wir lebten vorher in einer Wohnung aus den 80er Jahren mit ca. 87qm und 4 Zimmer. Für 4 Personen ideal, vielleicht noch 3qm mehr währen für das 2te Kinderzimmer gut. Dafür zahlten wir im Jahre 2013 ca. 700€ warm, heute werden diese Wohnungen für 1000€ vermietet an Sozialhilfeempfänger oder Menschen die es sich leisten können - habe ich nichts gegen, denn jeder braucht eine Wohnung.
Für mich sollte eine 4 Zimmerwohnung im Idealfall zwischen 85-90qm liegen und nach 20-25 Jahren sollten ihre Baukosten abbezahlt sein durch Miete. Wie viel sowas kosten würde, weis ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Wahrscheinlich wird Robert Habeck jetzt Vize-Kanzler: Parteivorsitzende einig über Vizekanzlerposten

Und ich weiß gar nicht was die Grünen haben. Die können doch mit ihren Ergebnis zufrieden sein.
Ok, es wäre vielleicht noch etwas mehr drinne gewesen.
Mit 20% der Grünen wäre wohl auch knapp RRG drin gewesen. Naja, hätte Fahrradkette.

Die Mehrheit der Deutschen wünscht sich übrigens eine Ampel-Koalition: Jeder Zweite will sie: Die Ampel ist die Wunsch-Koalition der Deutschen


----------



## Tekkla (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Deutschen wünscht sich übrigens eine Ampel-Koalition: Jeder Zweite will sie: Die Ampel ist die Wunsch-Koalition der Deutschen


Am Ende ist aber wichtig wie viele von den FDP Wählern das auch so sehen. An SPD und Grünen wird das nicht scheitern.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Am Ende ist aber wichtig wie viele von den FDP Wählern das auch so sehen.


Laut Artikel gut ein Drittel. Noch wichtiger ist das die FDP selber das auch so sieht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. September 2021)

Laschet wird mit jedem vergehenden Tag immer peinlicher.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Am Ende ist aber wichtig wie viele von den FDP Wählern das auch so sehen. An SPD und Grünen wird das nicht scheitern.


FDP wird höchstens Zugeständnisse bei der Union fordern (Sondierungsgespräche), um eine bessere Ausgangslage bei den Verhandlungen mit Rotgrün zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht Außenministerin oder Entwicklungshilfe?


Wenn sich Lindner das Finanzministerium holt, werden die Grünen auf das Außenministerium pochen und den Erstzugriff wird Robert Habeck haben.
Baerbock muss das nehmen, was übrig bleibt, sofern sie überhaupt will.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn sich Lindner das Finanzministerium holt, werden die Grünen auf das Außenministerium pochen und den Erstzugriff wird Robert Habeck haben.


Schätze ich auch. Ich hatte ja oben weiter einen Artikel gepostet, wo drin steht, dass Robert Habeck jetzt Vizekanzler wird.


Threshold schrieb:


> Baerbock muss das nehmen, was übrig bleibt, sofern sie überhaupt will.


Tja, dann wohl doch Entwicklungshilfe.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schätze ich auch. Ich hatte ja oben weiter einen Artikel gepostet, wo drin steht, dass Robert Habeck jetzt Vizekanzler wird.


Ja, Journalisten.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Journalisten.


Ist aber wohl wahrscheinlich.

Wobei sich Jürgen Trittin jetzt auch eingeschaltet hat



> Der frühere Grünen-Fraktionschef und Umweltminister Jürgen Trittin hat die Planspiele zur Postenverteilung in seiner Partei kritisiert. "Wir verhandeln eine Regierung, die auf den 1,5-Grad-Pfad bringt", sagte er dem "Spiegel". "Danach wird entschieden, wer welchen Posten bekommt." Und weiter: "Das entscheidet die Partei und nicht nur zwei Personen in persönlichen Gesprächen."


Quelle: Trittin kritisiert Personalpolitik von Grünen-Führungsspitze


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2021)

@hoffgang:
Danke für den post oben an.
Als Ergänzung dazu noch ein paar Worte.

Wohnungsmarkt:

Zunächst der Hintergrund:
Ich arbeite derzeit mit einem großen Bauträger zusammen, der ausschließlich  öffentliche Bauvorhaben abarbeitet und als 2. Standbein den "Hausmeisterservice" für kommunale aber auch private Wohnungsbesitzer anbietet.

Knackpunkt (insbesondere auch in Berlin) ist, dass viele Kommunen zw. 2000 und ca. 2015 ihren nicht unerheblichen Eigenbestand verkauft hatten, weil die Kassen klamm waren (man erinnere sich: Berlin: Arm aber sexy, aber eben primär arm) und trotz Verkauf komischer Weise die Kassen immer klamm noch sind.
Gründe waren hauptsächlich Renovierungsstau (und die damit verbundene Kosten) und Mangel an qualifiziertem Abwicklungspersonal. blöder Weise haben natürlich jene die Wohnungen bekommen, die den Kommunen das meiste Geld geboten hatten, die ach so verachteten Konzerne (Vonovia etc.).
Die darauf folgende Kette ist erst mal nachvollziehbar:
Kommune hat kein Geld, verkauft die abgewirtschafteten Gebäude, neuer Investor lässt sanieren und holt sich das Geld über die mieten zurück.
Jetzt wird also darüber gesprochen, dass eben diese Firmen mit genau den gleichen Wohnungen zwangsenteignet werden.
Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
Man verkauft was und holt sich nach dem Abkassieren das Verkaufte wieder zurück.

Da diese Diskussion und somit Rechtsunsicherheit schon seit Jahren andauert, investieren genau eben diese Firmen kein Kapital in "gefährdeten" sozialen Wohnungsbau, sondern lieber in ertragsreicheren privaten Wohnungsbau.
Resultat: In Berlin (als Beispiel) fehlen zehntausende Sozialwohnungen und die städt. Wohnbaugesellschaften bekommen das mit dem Eigenbau neverever selber in den Griff.
Ironischer Weise hatte genau jene nicht mehr Doktorin und demnächst Bürgermeisterin maßgeblichen Einfluss darauf, dass damals all diese Wohnungen verkloppt wurden.
Und wenn die Zwangsenteignung kommt, hat die Stadt in keiner Weise die Ressourcen, die Hausverwaltung selbst zu stemmen.
Kurzum: Das KERNPORBLEM ist am Beispiel Berlin schlichtweg in der Rechtsunsicherheit durch die Politik zu suchen, dass zu wenig Wohnungen gebaut wurden und ein gigantischer Baustau  vorliegt.

Dies nun nur einer Partei anzuhängen ist auch zu kurz gehoppst.
KEINE Partei hatte strategisch irgendwelche Konzepte in 2005 entwickelt um zukunftsorientiert den Wohnungsmarkt in 2021 zu regeln. Es hat keinen interessiert.
Die wirklich guten Strategien gibt es in der Parteienlandschaft auch heute noch nicht...

Nexter Fail:
Kommunale Grundstücke werden auf Grund des Ausschreibungsrechts in D. immer an den Bestbieter verkloppt.
Es liegt auf der Hand, dass wenn ein Grundstück , sagen wir mal 3.000 €/m² kosten soll, darauf kein sozialer Wohnungsbau entstehen kann, da dessen Grenze für Mieten unter 10 €/m² bei ca. 2.500-3.000 € für Bau UND Grund liegt.
Auf die Idee, Grundstücke z. B. im Erbbaurecht kostenarm an Investoren abzugeben und per Vertrag hier sozialen Wohnungsbau im Gegenzug errichten zu lassen, kommen leider nur ganz wenige.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist aber wohl wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Wobei sich Jürgen Trittin jetzt auch eingeschaltet hat


Na ja, letztendlich hat Lindner damit angefangen als er sagte, dass er auf jeden Fall Finanzminister werden will, egal in welcher Koalition.
Nur eine große Koalition kann das wirklich verhindern und das ist eben seine Bedingung. Der Rest wird ihm auch recht egal sein.
Und das ist bei den Grünen jetzt auch angekommen. Die schnappen sich das andere Ministerium, was nett ist und pochen auf Vizekanzler. Logisch, dass Habeck damit in Verbindung gebracht wird, denn er ist der Wahlgewinner der Grünen. Baebock hat doch keine 14% gewonnen, sie hat 10% verloren.
Es ist also wie immer -- es geht um die Posten.
Welche Qualifikation hat Lindner noch mal, dass er Finanzminister wird? Dass er seine Firmen in den Sand gesetzt hat?


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur eine große Koalition kann das wirklich verhindern und das ist eben seine Bedingung.


Die ist aber unwahrscheinlich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Baebock hat doch keine 14% gewonnen, sie hat 10% verloren.


Historisch gesehen ist das aber das beste Wahlergebnis der Grünen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Qualifikation hat Lindner noch mal, dass er Finanzminister wird? Dass er seine Firmen in den Sand gesetzt hat?


Er war vorher jedenfalls kein Banker.
Aber wenn man es so sieht und guckt was die Politiker vorher gemacht haben und welche Posten sie als Minister einnehmen, dann merkt man schnell, dass die meisten Politiker  quasi Quereinsteiger sind.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ist aber unwahrscheinlich.


Das weiß ich, aber abschreiben will ich das nicht. Wenn sich FDP und Grüne nicht einig werden, braucht keiner zu Scholz oder Laschet zu gehen.
Und die Union wird dann bis zum Zerriss gebracht, ob sie dann mit Scholz als Kanzler eine Koalition eingeht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Historisch gesehen ist das aber das beste Wahlergebnis der Grünen.


Absolut korrekt, aber das wird nicht Baerbock zugeschrieben. Sie kam von 25% und landete jetzt bei 15%.
Mich wundert, dass bei den Grünen noch keiner Baerbocks Rücktritt fordert.
Wo ist Boris Palmer, wenn man ihn braucht?  


RyzA schrieb:


> Er war vorher jedenfalls kein Banker.
> Aber wenn man es so sieht und guckt was die Politiker vorher gemacht haben und welche Posten sie als Minister einnehmen, dann merkt man schnell, dass die meisten Politiker  quasi Quereinsteiger sind.


Qualifikation oder Kompetenz war eh noch nie das Kriterium für ein Ministerposten, deswegen beschwert sich auch niemand, dass Lindner Finanzminister werden will.
Sowas würde ich gerne mal ändern.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Qualifikation oder Kompetenz war eh noch nie das Kriterium für ein Ministerposten, deswegen beschwert sich auch niemand, dass Lindner Finanzminister werden will.
> Sowas würde ich gerne mal ändern.


Das nervt mich am meisten an der Politiklandschaft in der BRD. Die erfolgreichsten Nationen und Reiche der Vergangenheit hatten immer eine Art Wettbewerb/öffentliche Ausschreibung für die Beamtenpositionen, wo wirklich etwas zu Stande kam. Da musste sich ein Finanzminister mit den Finanzen auskennen, entweder theoretisch oder aus der Praxis.
Was Linder angeht, ein Posten als Finanzminister würde die meisten FDP-Anhänger besänftigen, nach dem Motto: "Rotgrün wird ihre Reformen durchboxen wollen, aber an entscheidender Stelle bei den Finanzen wird unser Mann, Linder, Einhalt gebieten". Natürlich alles Nebelkerzen..


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Ich finde man sollte auch Quereinsteigern eine Chance geben.
Viele machen ja einen guten Job.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte auch Quereinsteigern eine Chance geben.
> Viele machen ja einen guten Job.


Hat ja niemand was gegen. Aber wenn du Umwelt, Wirtschaft, Gesundheit, Finanzen usw. machst, sollte man zumindest ein paar Grundkenntnisse haben. Ist ja schon schlimm, dass die Ministerien externe Berater haben. die jährlich Millionen Beiträge verschlingen und die dann fragwürdige Ergebnisse liefern.
Aktuell geht es ja nur nach Herkunft.
Ein Minister aus Bayern muss nicht nur Bayer sein, sondern muss auch aus Franken kommen.
Natürlich muss ein Minister aus NRW dabei sein, egal in was und einer aus dem Saarland muss ebenso dabei sein.
Nur ausm Osten ist keine Pflicht.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur ausm Osten ist keine Pflicht.


Aus dem Osten hatten/haben wir seit 16 Jahren eine Kanzlerin.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aus dem Osten hatten/haben wir seit 16 Jahren eine Kanzlerin.


Ich rede von Minister, die berufen werden.
Kanzler oder Präsident zählen nicht.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. September 2021)

Nun wollen wir mal hoffen, dass SPD und Grüne sich einig werden.
Dann gibt es nur die Wahl zwischen Cholera und Pest

Verstehe nicht warum Thüringen und Sachsen die AfD gewählt haben ..... wollen die alle arbeiten?
30 Stunden die Woche für 1000€ das ist ja weniger als einige schon jetzt, ohne Arbeit, bekommen.
Dann fallen ja auch, Miete und die Sachleistungen weg, mal eben schnell einen neuen Tisch holen, weil der alte beim Kasten Bier drauf stellen kaputt gegangen ist.

"#9 Was sagt die AfD zu Hartz IV? Die AfD in BadenWürttemberg möchte Hartz IV durch so genannte Bürgerarbeit ersetzen: [...] Bürgerarbeit soll ca. 30 Wochenstunden umfassen und mit ca. 1.000 EUR monatlich sozialversicherungspflichtig entlohnt werden. (AfD BaWü, Wahlprogramm S.27) Einordnung der Positionen:Langzeitarbeitslose sollen zu Niedriglöhnen zur Arbeit gezwungen werden unter dem Mindestlohn. Das Modell der Bürgerarbeit würde Menschen so von der eh schon geringen Grundsicherung ausschließen. Und: So ein Projekt der Pflichtarbeit gab es bereits."


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> "#9 Was sagt die AfD zu Hartz IV? Die AfD in BadenWürttemberg möchte Hartz IV durch so genannte Bürgerarbeit ersetzen: [...] Bürgerarbeit soll ca. 30 Wochenstunden umfassen und mit ca. 1.000 EUR monatlich sozialversicherungspflichtig entlohnt werden. (AfD BaWü, Wahlprogramm S.27) Einordnung der Positionen:Langzeitarbeitslose sollen zu Niedriglöhnen zur Arbeit gezwungen werden unter dem Mindestlohn. Das Modell der Bürgerarbeit würde Menschen so von der eh schon geringen Grundsicherung ausschließen. Und: So ein Projekt der Pflichtarbeit gab es bereits."


Unbedarft meiner eher kritischen Einstellung zur AfD.
Die Diskussion über eine Art bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen (mit Obigem ) verknüpft, ist hier schlichtweg erweitert, dass evtl. Nutznießer eben eine Kleinigkeit dazu beitragen sollen.
Der Gedankengang per se ist erst mal legitim.
M. M. nach kann man kaum allen Bedürftigen, die es zweifellos gibt, einfach so mal 1.000 € in die Hand drücken und es ist keinerlei Gegenleistung vorhanden.
Wer in aller Welt so denn das bezahlen?

Jene, die eh schon genug Geld haben, haben auch die finanziellen + anwaltlichen Möglichkeiten, ihr Geld zu retten.
Oder glaubt tatsächlich irgendein vernunftbegabter Mensch, dass über die Reichensteuer irgendwas ins Staatssäckel fliest. Ich hab ein meinem Bekanntenkreis einige Wenige  aus der Liga und da KEINER das Geld auf einem DEUTSCHEN Girokonto herumliegen.

Bleibts also am sog.  Mittelstand, meist du und ich hängen.
Aber sorry, irgendwann in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft ist auch meine Schmerzgrenze der Steuerbelastung erreicht.
Soll ich dann auch "Harzerln" und 1.000 € einkassieren, wenn mir unterm Strich eh nicht mehr übrig bleibt???

Der einzige richtige Weg in einer Marktwirtschaft kann nur sein, Steuern runter, damit sich Arbeit lohnt.
Gibt dann automatisch mehr Steuereinnahmen und DANN auch schmerzfreier ein Grundeinkommen ohne Zwangsarbeit...


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der einzige richtige Weg in einer Marktwirtschaft kann nur sein, Steuern runter, damit sich Arbeit lohnt.


Oder Steuern rauf, solange es die Richtigen erwischt. Nicht wahr, Facebook, Apple, Valve, Google, Amazon & Co.?


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Oder Steuern rauf, solange es die Richtigen erwischt. Nicht wahr, Facebook, Apple, Valve, Google, Amazon & Co.?


DAS ist ein völlig anderes Thema.
NATÜRLICH müssen unternehmen Steuern zahlen, wenn sie in D. (oder Europa oder weltweit) Umsatz und Gewinn erwirtschaften.
MEIN Thema war die persönliche Steuerbelastung von dir und mir als Normalsterblicher zur Finanzierung von solchen Nettigkeiten wie bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.

Die Konsequenz (und daran denken dann die meisten schon nicht mehr):
Wenn all diese und andere (IT)Großkonzerne zur Kasse gebeten werden, was ich für richtig halte, wird auch irgendwer diese Steuereinnahmen bezahlen müssen.
Zu 101% sind das dann die Kunden.
Es liegt auf der Hand, dass z. B. google-maps oder die i-cloud schlichtweg in Zukunft Geld kosten wird.


----------



## Tekkla (28. September 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das nervt mich am meisten an der Politiklandschaft in der BRD. Die erfolgreichsten Nationen und Reiche der Vergangenheit hatten immer eine Art Wettbewerb/öffentliche Ausschreibung für die Beamtenpositionen, wo wirklich etwas zu Stande kam. Da musste sich ein Finanzminister mit den Finanzen auskennen, entweder theoretisch oder aus der Praxis.


Das wird auch ein Lindner (oder wer auch immer) nach relativ kurzer Zeit hinbekommen, denn nebst dem Ministerposten bekommt man ja auch diverse Posten für Staatssekretäre. Und die sind in aller Regel tatsächlich in ihren Teilbereichen vom Fach oder aber schon so lange in der Funktion tätig, dass man selbst mit anderem Parteibuch an der Position verbleibt, einfach weil man weiß, dass die Person das kann. Und selbst eine Ebene weiter darunter hat man diverse Amtsleitungen, die ja auch erhalten bleiben, egal, wer nun  der neue Chef des Ministeriums wird. 

Wenn man sich mal die Verwaltungsstruktur des Finanzministeriums anschaut, dann wird einem schnell klar, dass man da als Einzelperson selbst mit vermeintlichem Finanz-Know-How nicht weit kommt. Deswegen muss aus meiner Sicht ein Minister auch nicht vom Fach sein. Er ist Chef seiner Verwaltung und muss im Laufe seiner Amtszeit lernen und auch zeigen, dass er mit der Arbeit seiner Behörde der an ihn gestellten Aufgabe gerecht wird.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. September 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Deswegen muss aus meiner Sicht ein Minister auch nicht vom Fach sein. Er ist Chef seiner Verwaltung und muss im Laufe seiner Amtszeit lernen und auch zeigen, dass er mit der Arbeit seiner Behörde der an ihn gestellten Aufgabe gerecht wird.


-....... siehe Scheuer oder AKK


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. September 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das wird auch ein Lindner (oder wer auch immer) nach relativ kurzer Zeit hinbekommen, denn nebst dem Ministerposten bekommt man ja auch diverse Posten für Staatssekretäre. Und die sind in aller Regel tatsächlich in ihren Teilbereichen vom Fach oder aber schon so lange in der Funktion tätig, dass man selbst mit anderem Parteibuch an der Position verbleibt, einfach weil man weiß, dass die Person das kann. Und selbst eine Ebene weiter darunter hat man diverse Amtsleitungen, die ja auch erhalten bleiben, egal, wer nun  der neue Chef des Ministeriums wird.
> 
> Wenn man sich mal die Verwaltungsstruktur des Finanzministeriums anschaut, dann wird einem schnell klar, dass man da als Einzelperson selbst mit vermeintlichem Finanz-Know-How nicht weit kommt. Deswegen muss aus meiner Sicht ein Minister auch nicht vom Fach sein. Er ist Chef seiner Verwaltung und muss im Laufe seiner Amtszeit lernen und auch zeigen, dass er mit der Arbeit seiner Behörde der an ihn gestellten Aufgabe gerecht wird.


Nope, auch als Chef sollte man grob eine Idee haben, wohin die Reise geht. Niemand kann ein Ministerium alleine führen oder ganz auf die Berater verzichten, aber leiseste Ahnung zu haben, was die Entscheidungen bewirken oder ob der Berater einen für einen Lobbyisten komplett übern Tisch zieht, sollte man schon.
Es gab genügend Altmaiers, Scheuers, AKK, UvD etc.


----------



## hoffgang (28. September 2021)

Das Zentrum für Politische Schönheit hat wieder zugeschlagen.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Bin mir nicht ganz sicher was ich von der Aktion halten soll. Einerseits gönn ichs den Kackbraunen so auf die Nase zu fallen, v.a. wenn die Darstellungen des Zentrums einigermaßen korrekt sind was die Übermittlung der Aufträge anging. Andererseits ist das auch eine Aktion die man mindestens grenzwertig, vllt sogar grenzüberschreitend bewerten kann.
Bevor jetzt die Pro AfDler geifernd in den Thread einfallen, man sollte sich erinnern, dass es eine Plakataktion des rechtsextremen Lagers gegen die Grünen gab die unter dem Namen Aktion Grüner Mist lief, man also mal die Füße stillhalten sollte was Vorwürfe angeht.

Unterm Strich find ich persönlich lustig, dass die Verfechter der Verteidigung unserer Heimat, die Patrioten des zäh wie Leders, die großen Schwafler darüber was Flüchtlinge nicht alles aushalten müssten, dass gerade die nicht in der Lage waren Flyer selbst zu verteilen.


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2021)

Also Eier haben haben die, sich mit unter Umständen mit knallharten Rechtsradikalen anzulegen und dann auch noch damit zu prahlen, mir wäre das nüscht.   
Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob da der ein oder andere über die Klinge springt.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der einzige richtige Weg in einer Marktwirtschaft kann nur sein, Steuern runter, damit sich Arbeit lohnt.


Das Problem ist, dass viele bzw. praktisch alle Geringverdiener keine Steuern auf ihr einkommen zahlen, Großverdiener werden daher entlastet, kleinverdiener nicht.
Aber alle zahlen ins Sozialsystem ein, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass diese Einzahlung gedeckelt ist. Der Großverdiener zahlt also prozentual gesehen weniger ein als ein Mittel oder Kleinverdiener.


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> "#9 Was sagt die AfD zu Hartz IV? Die AfD in BadenWürttemberg möchte Hartz IV durch so genannte Bürgerarbeit ersetzen: [...] Bürgerarbeit soll ca. 30 Wochenstunden umfassen und mit ca. 1.000 EUR monatlich sozialversicherungspflichtig entlohnt werden. (AfD BaWü, Wahlprogramm S.27) Einordnung der Positionen:Langzeitarbeitslose sollen zu Niedriglöhnen zur Arbeit gezwungen werden unter dem Mindestlohn. Das Modell der Bürgerarbeit würde Menschen so von der eh schon geringen Grundsicherung ausschließen. Und: So ein Projekt der Pflichtarbeit gab es bereits."



Unter Mindestlohn ist einfach nur Ausbeutung der Schwächsten. Selbst ungelernte Hilfskräfte haben Anspruch auf Mindestlohn, daher gibt es den.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Zentrum für Politische Schönheit hat wieder zugeschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja war aus Umweltschutz-Sicht nicht ganz schön, das da Lauter Flyer bedruckt wurden die dann im Müll laden.
Aber das wäre bei den volksverhetzenden Schriften im Briefkasten danach eh passiert und so fiel viel wenigstens die Auslieferung weg.

Interessanter wird es eher aus Spenden-Skandal Sicht für die AfD, denn sie hat offensichtlich wieder von einer Scheinfirma Wahlkampfhilfe entgegen genommen.

Und das ist ja nicht die erste illegale Parteispende. Da sind ja mit Meuthen, Weidel etc. viele betroffen.








						Plakat-Finanzierung: Neue Vorwürfe gegen die AfD
					

Die AfD soll von unbekannten Spendern eine Plakatkampagne in Millionenhöhe finanziert bekommen haben. Das berichten mehrere Medien. Dabei soll die Partei als "Direktkunde" geführt worden sein. Sie bestreitet jedoch jede Beteiligung.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						AfD-Parteispenden: Der Verein, der nur Tarnung war
					

Jahrelang unterstützte ein Verein die AfD im Wahlkampf mit millionenschweren Kampagnen. Recherchen von NDR, WDR und der "Zeit" zeigen nun, dass der eigentliche Akteur offenbar in der Schweiz sitzt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Es steckt also eindeutig ein System dahinter.

Aktuell zerlegt sich die AfD auch wie schon nach der letzten Wahl gleich wieder selbst. Mal sehen, ob diesmal Weidel oder Meuthen geht.








						AfD nach der Bundestagswahl: Zurück im Machtkampf
					

Im Wahlkampf galt ein Burgfrieden, doch schon am Tag danach ist die AfD zurück im Machtkampf. Das liegt auch am Wahlergebnis, das ein deutliches Ost-West-Gefälle aufweist. Von Kai Küstner.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Frau Weidel könnte dann ja in die Schweiz auswandern, die nun auch die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe anerkennt.








						Volksentscheid über die Ehe für alle: Die Schweiz sagt: Ja, ich will
					

Fast zwei Drittel der Schweizerinnen und Schweizer sprechen sich für die Ehe für alle aus. Rückhalt kommt aus allen politischen Lagern und Regionen.




					taz.de
				






> Kleine Anekdote, Sarah Bossard, Lebenspartnerin von Alice Weide, die sich in schweizer Medien praktisch nie äußert, hat sich in der Basler Zeitung für die Ehe für alle ausgesprochen.
> 
> "_Die Kampagne des Komitees gegen die Ehe für alle zielt auf lesbische Paare wie Sie. Was löst das in Ihnen aus?_
> 
> ...


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst ungelernte Hilfskräfte haben Anspruch auf Mindestlohn, daher gibt es den.


Leider ist das MiLoG löchriger als Sparanus seine Uniform.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Leider ist das MiLoG löchriger als Sparanus seine Uniform.


Ich kenne einige die Mindestlohn bekommen und darüber froh sind.


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige die Mindestlohn bekommen und darüber froh sind.


Das war nicht meine Aussage.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das war nicht meine Aussage.


Was war denn  deine Aussage?  Das der Mindestlohn nicht überall greift?


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2021)

Schade das ich das erst jetzt entdeckt habe:








						Wie würde Laschet als Drache heißen?: „Keine Ahnung“
					

Armin Laschet konnte im Interview mit Kinderreportern nicht beantworten, wie er als Drache heißen würde. Die taz-Community hat ein paar Vorschläge.




					taz.de


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was war denn deine Aussage? Das der Mindestlohn nicht überall greift?


Richtig. Die Ausnahmeregelungen. Paradebeispiel die für Langzeitarbeitslose, wo man ja "nur", Stand August diesen Jahres, 1.046.370 von hat. Man weiß halt wie man sich seine industrielle Reservearmee hält und den Druck auf abhängig Beschäftigte aufrecht erhält.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Richtig. Die Ausnahmeregelungen. Paradebeispiel die für Langzeitarbeitslose, wo man ja "nur", Stand August diesen Jahres, 1.046.370 von hat. Man weiß halt wie man sich seine industrielle Reservearmee hält und den Druck auf abhängig Beschäftigte aufrecht erhält.


Aber ganz verstehe ich das nicht. Heisst das etwa, dass Langzeitarbeitlose, welche im Niedriglohnbereich Einstellung finden, keinen Anspruch auf gesetzlichen Mindestlohn haben?


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ganz verstehe ich das nicht. Heisst das etwa, dass Langzeitarbeitlose, welche im Niedriglohnbereich Einstellung finden, keinen Anspruch auf gesetzlichen Mindestlohn haben?







__





						Anwendungsbereich des Mindestlohngesetzes
					






					www.zoll.de
				





> Keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung des Mindestlohns haben die in § 22 MiLoG genannten Personen. Dies sind:
> [...]
> Langzeitarbeitslose, die unmittelbar vor der Beschäftigung gemäß § 18 SGB III mindestens ein Jahr arbeitslos waren, für die ersten sechs Monate der Beschäftigung, es sei denn, der Arbeitgeber erhält einen Zuschuss zum Arbeitsentgelt nach § 16i Sozialgesetzbuch Zweites Buch (SGB II).


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

@Poulton : Ok. Danke für die Infos. Das wußte ich nicht.

Also ist da noch Nachholbedarf. Neben der Erhöhung des Mindestlohns.


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2021)

Sogar Söder spricht sich für Scholz als Kanzler aus:








						Söder: Scholz hat die besten Chancen aufs Kanzleramt
					

CSU-Chef Söder sieht den Auftrag zu Gesprächen über eine neue Bundesregierung zunächst vor allem bei der SPD. Die besten Chancen aufs Kanzleramt habe Scholz, sagte er. Die Union ringt indes um einen neuen Fraktionsvorsitzenden.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## hoffgang (28. September 2021)

Wer wird denn jetzt Fraktionsvorsitzender der CDU und für wie lange?


----------



## chill_eule (28. September 2021)

Jetzt grad live in der Tagesschau berichten sie von einem "Kompromiss":

Brinkhaus für 6 Monate.
->
Danach "mal weiter schauen", sinngemäß.

*Update*
Die beraten aktuell wohl noch. Neuigkeiten dazu dann in der Nacht auf tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ganz verstehe ich das nicht. Heisst das etwa, dass Langzeitarbeitlose, welche im Niedriglohnbereich Einstellung finden, keinen Anspruch auf gesetzlichen Mindestlohn haben?


Das ist ja das Problem. Es wurden Ausnahmebedingungen geschaffen. Die Politiker haben sich mal wieder von den Lobbyisten übern Tisch ziehen lassen. Langzeitarbeitslose haben halt keine Lobby.
Und wie immer werden die, die wenig haben, gegen die, die nichts haben, ausgespielt.
Ich hoffe, dass Scholz das ändert. Das ist einer der Punkte (neben dem, dass er sich mal wieder erinnert ), an denen ich ihn messen werde.


----------



## hoffgang (28. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Jetzt grad live in der Tagesschau berichten sie von einem "Kompromiss":
> 
> Brinkhaus für 6 Monate.
> ->
> ...


Das hat der Ronzheimer heute Mittag schon getwittert. Laschets Kampf um ein Pöstchen ist noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2021)

Die Sozialdemokratie ist der Lakai des Kapitals. Von ihr ist keine wirkliche Änderung der Verhältnisse und Zumutungen des real existierenden Kapitalismus zu erwarten.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Scholz das ändert. Das ist einer der Punkte (neben dem, dass er sich mal wieder erinnert ), an denen ich ihn messen werde.


Er wird sich an einigen Dingen messen lassen müssen, wenn er Kanzler wird. Mal gucken wie weit das alles mit der FDP möglich ist.


----------



## Poulton (28. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Laschets Kampf um ein Pöstchen ist noch nicht vorbei.


Szenen aus dem Konrad-Adenauer-Haus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhUZaAYsaGU:42

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Symbolbild)


----------



## Tekkla (28. September 2021)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> -....... siehe Scheuer oder AKK


Also zumindest der Andi hat , sofern man aus Bayern kommt, einen guten Job gemacht. Ich habe es jüngst erlebt. A7 von Kiel nach Ulm gefahren. Wenn du von Hessen nach  Bayern kommst, dann kannste meinen, dort haben die irgendwie viel Geld für Strassenbau über gehabt.


----------



## Andrej (29. September 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Also zumindest der Andi hat , sofern man aus Bayern kommt, einen guten Job gemacht. Ich habe es jüngst erlebt. A7 von Kiel nach Ulm gefahren. Wenn du von Hessen nach  Bayern kommst, dann kannste meinen, dort haben die irgendwie viel Geld für Strassenbau über gehabt.


Dass kommt davon, dass die CSU fast immer den Verkehrsminister stellte in CDU geführten Regierungen und die Kohle immer nach Bayern leiteten.









						»Dreiste Spezlwirtschaft«: FDP und SPD rechnen mit dem Verkehrsminister ab
					

Verkehrsminister Andreas Scheuer lenkt Gelder für den Straßenbau bevorzugt in seine Heimat Bayern. Dort lässt sich der CSU-Mann laut einem Bericht auch besonders oft für seine Arbeit feiern. Seine Gegner sind empört.




					www.spiegel.de
				





> Addiert man die Summen, die in der Amtszeit Scheuers für den Bundesfernstraßenbau ausgegeben wurden, dann bekam Bayern insgesamt 6,3 Milliarden Euro. Das entspricht 21 Prozent der Gesamtmittel von fast 30 Milliarden Euro. Nach dem sogenannten Königsteiner Schlüssel, nach dem Bundesmittel auf die Länder verteilt werden, würden Bayern gut 15 Prozent der Mittel zustehen.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann hat gestern in der Markus Lanz Sendung über Kevin Kühnert gesagt: "Er ist nicht die hellste Kerze auf der sozialdemokratische Torte." Danach gab es zurecht Kritik von Markus Lanz und Lars Klingbeil.
Flirt mit Jamaika: FDP-Vorständin lobt die CDU und ätzt gegen die SPD
Gleichzeitig hat sie mehr Demut und Augenhöhe gefordert. Ich finde die Frau unsymphatisch.

und

FDP und Grüne haben bereits gesprochen

Die SPD sollte sich jetzt nicht zu sicher fühlen denn noch ist Jamaika nicht vom Tisch.


----------



## Tekkla (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann hat gestern in der Markus Lanz Sendung über Kevin Kühnert gesagt: "Er ist nicht die hellste Kerze auf der sozialdemokratische Torte." Danach gab es zurecht Kritik von Markus Lanz und Lars Klingbeil.
> Flirt mit Jamaika: FDP-Vorständin lobt die CDU und ätzt gegen die SPD
> Gleichzeitig hat sie mehr Demut und Augenhöhe gefordert. Ich finde die Frau unsymphatisch.


Das ist Theaterdonner der "Alten" in der FDP. Ist das Gleiche mit Kubicki. Und ja, ein Kevin Kühnert ist halt ein traditionell Linker in der SPD. Dennoch lohnt es sich nicht an dem gemessen ein Scheitern herbeizureden. 

Die nachfolgende Analyse ist da deutlich sachlicher








						Grün-gelbe Vorsondierungen: Die Zeit scheint reif
					

Bei den grün-gelben Vorsondierungen treffen Parteien aufeinander, die in sehr unterschiedlichen Milieus verwurzelt sind. Für eine Verständigung könnte es zwei Schlüsselfiguren geben. Von Corinna Emundts.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann hat gestern in der Markus Lanz Sendung über Kevin Kühnert gesagt: "Er ist nicht die hellste Kerze auf der sozialdemokratische Torte." Danach gab es zurecht Kritik von Markus Lanz und Lars Klingbeil.
> Flirt mit Jamaika: FDP-Vorständin lobt die CDU und ätzt gegen die SPD
> Gleichzeitig hat sie mehr Demut und Augenhöhe gefordert. Ich finde die Frau unsymphatisch.
> 
> ...


Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Laschet vorzeitig abgesetzt wird. Mit einem Söder (ja, ein Populist) sieht Jamaika viel attraktiver für die Grünen und FDP aus. Er würde ihnen auch mehr Zugeständnisse machen. Ich glaube fast, das ist der Plan bei der Union. Mit Laschet wird nix, da die Mehrheit der Deutschen ihn als Kanzler nicht haben will.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die nachfolgende Analyse ist da deutlich sachlicher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Das ist aber auch nichts neues. Es gab auf Länderebene schon Erfahrung mit Ampel als auch Jamaika.

Ich sage nur: die SPD soll sich noch nicht zu sicher fühlen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Laschet vorzeitig abgesetzt wird. Mit einem Söder (ja, ein Populist) sieht Jamaika viel attraktiver für die Grünen und FDP aus. Er würde ihnen auch mehr Zugeständnisse machen. Ich glaube fast, das ist der Plan bei der Union. Mit Laschet wird nix, da die Mehrheit der Deutschen ihn als Kanzler nicht haben wollen.


Das Laschet vor den Verhandlungen abgesetzt wird ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Da sind sich alle einig.
Aber wenn Jamaika gescheitert ist (was ich hoffe) kann man davon ausgehen.
Und das Söder mehr Zugeständnisse als Laschet machen würde glaube ich nicht. Der ist eigentlich noch konservativer und ein Hardliner.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er wird sich an einigen Dingen messen lassen müssen, wenn er Kanzler wird. Mal gucken wie weit das alles mit der FDP möglich ist.


Auf die Ausrede habe ich aber keine Lust.
Ich erwarte, dass er gewisse Dinge erledigt, völlig egal, wer da sonst am Kabinettstisch sitzt.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf die Ausrede habe ich aber keine Lust.
> Ich erwarte, dass er gewisse Dinge erledigt, völlig egal, wer da sonst am Kabinettstisch sitzt.


Wieso Ausrede? Wenn man Koalitonspartner hat, welche eigentlich für ein gänzlich anderes Programm stehen, muß man auch Kompromisse machen. Sonst braucht man gar nicht verhandeln.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso Ausrede? Wenn man Koalitonspartner hat, welche eigentlich für ein gänzlich anderes Programm stehen, muß man auch Kompromisse machen. Sonst braucht man gar nicht verhandeln.


Weil das nun mal Ausreden sind.
Wie lange redet Scholz schon davon den Mindestlohn zu erhöhen? Mehrere Jahre?
Was hat er denn in den letzten Jahren gemacht, als er in Regierungsverantwortung war, gemacht?
Er sagte immer, dass das mit der Union nicht möglich ist.
Und jetzt kommst du an und sagst im Vorfeld, dass das mit der FDP nicht möglich sein wird?
Wie gesagt, Ausreden.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommst du an und sagst im Vorfeld, dass das mit der FDP nicht möglich sein wird?


Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich hatte mich ja gar nicht auf den Mindestlohn bezogen.
Aber es wird andere Streitpunkte geben wo sie sich reiben werden.
U.a. die geplanten Steuererhöhungen der SPD für Spitzenverdiener . Die FDP will ja eher Steuern senken.

Wie gesagt: alles durchdrücken kann man bei solchen Verhandlungen nicht. Da muß man auch Kompromisse machen.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: alles durchdrücken kann man bei solchen Verhandlungen nicht. Da muß man auch Kompromisse machen.


Völlig richtig, aber Lindner will Finanzminister werden und dafür ist er bereit eine Menge fallen zu lassen.
Hat man doch gestern wieder beim Lanz gemerkt, als die FDP Schnepfe Unsinn gelabert hat. Von wegen Inhalte.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

@Threshold : Mal abwarten!  

Hier noch eine aktuelle Einschätzung von Kubicki: 



> Dem NDR sagte Kubicki: "Ich vermute mal, dass Armin Laschet diese Woche nicht überstehen wird, weil die öffentlichen Beeinträchtigungen von ihm massiv sind - die immer stärker werden. Es gibt Rücktrittsforderungen jetzt zunächst von nachrangigen Persönlichkeiten. Das wird aber immer stärker." Der FDP-Politiker sprach in diesem Zuge von einem Machtkampf um den Fraktionsvorsitz, der, sollte es für CDU und CSU in die Opposition gehen, als mächtigster Posten der Union in Berlin gilt. Zuletzt hatten sich die Parteispitzen auf einen Kompromiss geeinigt: Ralph Brinkhaus wurde vorerst bis April 2022 als Fraktionschef gewählt.
> 
> Kubicki sagte im NDR, Laschets Autorität werde öffentlich infrage gestellt. "Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, wie er mit einer Union, die nicht komplett zu 100 Prozent hinter ihm steht, die Herausforderungen der nächsten Tage überstehen will." Ein Jamaika-Bündnis bestehend aus Union, FDP und Grünen hält er demnach für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Für ein solches hatte sich bis zuletzt Laschet ausgesprochen - trotz der herben Verluste von CDU und CSU sowie des Wahlsiegs der SPD. Die Chancen auf ein solches Bündnis seien, so Kubicki, wegen des Machtkampfs in der Union eher gesunken als gestiegen.


Quelle: Kubicki hält Laschet für gescheitert

Aber ich glaube nicht das Laschet vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen abgesetzt wird. Das meinte gestern auch Robin Alexander bei Markus Lanz. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Außerdem

68 Prozent laut Umfrage für Laschet-Rücktritt von allen Ämtern

Wünschen würden es sich wohl die meisten.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht das Laschet vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen abgesetzt wird. Das meinte gestern auch Robin Alexander bei Markus Lanz. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


Den ersten Machtkampf hat Laschet verloren, jetzt muss er Kanzler werden, um politisch überleben zu können.
Söder hat ihn ja schon abgewatscht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wie gesagt: alles durchdrücken kann man bei solchen Verhandlungen nicht. Da muß man auch Kompromisse machen.


Der Kompromiss wird dann vermutlich lauten: "Okay, Chrissi-Boy, einigen wir uns auf nur 50% unsozial! Komm schon, schlag ein! Danach gehen wir auch Spielo!"

 Immer wieder schön: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbqbbL4zEzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (29. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold : Mal abwarten!
> 
> Hier noch eine aktuelle Einschätzung von Kubicki:
> 
> ...



Laschet ist das Gesicht, nicht das Problem der CDU. Das Problem der CDU ist eher, dass sie irgendwann aufgehoert hat sich anzupassen und zu entwickeln und darum auch geglaubt hat, man koenne mit Phrasen aus der Zeit des Mauerbaus im Jahr 2021 eine Wahl gewinnen ("Rot-Rot-Gruen verhindern!"). Schlimm genug dass es bei immer noch vielen scheinbar verfaengt.

Und das ausgerechnet Kubicki - der gerade erst sein Coming Out als Coronaregel-Brecher hatte - sich berufen waehnt, Empfehlungen auszusprechen, mutet schon ein wenig ... schizoid? an. Tatsaechlich passen die beiden L´s - Laschet und Lindner - naemlich fabelhaft zusammen. Der eine brabbelt mit zitternder Stimme Warnungen vor Verboten in seinen Dreitagebart und moechte das Klima lieber mit Erfindungen retten, von denen er hofft, dass sie irgendwer schon noch rechtzeitig machen wird. Und der andere moechte weder Steuern erhoehen noch Schulden aufnehmen, um den ganzen Bums zu bezahlen und hofft stattdessen mit Lausbubengrinsen auf Einnahmen, die schon irgendwoher kommen werden. Merke: einfach mal die Wirtschaft machen lassen. DIe wissen schon, was am Besten fuers Land ist. Immerhin hat eine ungebremste Wirtschaft uns ja schon Grossartigkeiten wie Asbest in der Wand, Blei im Benzin und Contergan in der Mutter geschenkt. Von Meilensteinen wie Abschaltvorrichtungen und eben dem Klimawandel ganz zu schweigen. Da wuerde laestiges Regelwerk bloss stoeren.

Noch an der Urn erkennt der Waehler
gleich was ich tu, es ist ein Fehler.
Drum bleib ich naechstes Mal daheim
denn das kann auch nicht schlimmer sein.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2021)

> Post von Armin Laschet für Olaf Scholz: Der CDU-Chef und Unions-Kanzlerkandidat hat seinem Rivalen von der SPD zum Wahlerfolg der Sozialdemokraten gratuliert. Der Glückwunschbrief traf am Mittwoch ein. Dem SPIEGEL wurde eine Meldung der Nachrichtenagentur AFP aus SPD-Parteikreisen bestätigt. Auch aus CDU-Parteikreisen wurde bestätigt, dass Laschet ein entsprechendes Schreiben an Scholz geschickt habe.


Quelle: Laschet gratuliert Scholz – per Brief

Besser spät als gar nicht.   

Aber zum lachen ist mir eigentlich erst richtig zumute wenn Jamaika vom Tisch ist.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2021)

Landeswahlleiterin Michaelis stellt ihr Amt zur Verfügung
					

Die Kritik an der Organisation der Wahlen in Berlin ist täglich lauter geworden. Nun zieht Landeswahlleiterin Petra Michaelis die Konsequenzen. Sie bittet den Senat um ihre Abberufung und übernimmt die Verantwortung für die zahlreichen Pannen.




					www.rbb24.de
				




Zu den rechtlichen Hintergründen der Bundestagswahl:








						Rechtliches nach der Bundestagswahl: Wie es weitergeht
					

Der 20. Deutsche Bundestag ist gewählt. Rein rechtlich betrachtet ändert sich damit die nächsten Wochen aber noch nicht.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Andrej (30. September 2021)

Ach hört doch auf, auf dem Laschet herum zu trampeln. Wenn er so schlecht wäre,  dann wäre er bestimmt nicht Ministerpräsident von NRW geworden. Es gibt halt Momente wo alles schief läuft, was nur schief laufen kann.
Guckt euch doch mal Scholz an, egal was passiert es bleibt einfach nichts an ihm hängen. Der Typ kann bestimmt über das Wasser laufen. Cum Ex, Wirecard, sich an nichts erinner können und trotzdem gewonnen!
Die Grünen stürzten ab, weil die Berbock irgendwo nicht zitiert hat und ihren Lebenslauf frisierte, was glaube ich weniger schlimm ist als die 2 Milliarden bei Wirecard und 160 Millionen bei Cum Ex.

Wenn ich mich so in meinem Umfeld umhöre, dann ist die größte Kritik an Laschet, dass er wie ein Weib ist und sein Nachname nicht deutsch klingt.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Guckt euch doch mal Scholz an, egal was passiert es bleibt einfach nichts an ihm hängen. Der Typ kann bestimmt über das Wasser laufen. Cum Ex, Wirecard, sich an nichts erinner können und trotzdem gewonnen!
> Die Grünen stürzten ab, weil die Berbock irgendwo nicht zitiert hat und ihren Lebenslauf frisierte, was glaube ich weniger schlimm ist als die 2 Milliarden bei Wirecard und 160 Millionen bei Cum Ex.


Ihm muß erstmal nachgewiesen werden das er da involviert war. Ansonsten gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.


----------



## hoffgang (30. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ach hört doch auf, auf dem Laschet herum zu trampeln. Wenn er so schlecht wäre,  dann wäre er bestimmt nicht Ministerpräsident von NRW geworden.


Eine Menge Kritik die Laschet sich (zurecht) anhören muss kommt daher, wie er das Amt des MP in NRW ausgefüllt hat... Ihn daher mit "er hat immerhin was erreicht" zu verteidigen trifft daher nicht ganz den Kern der Sache.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2021)

Hier mal etwas zu Umfragen und tatsächlichen Ergebnis: Wie nah waren die Umfragen am Ergebnis?

Dieses mal waren die Umfragen sehr nahe da dran.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Der Typ kann bestimmt über das Wasser laufen.


Wie? Selbst zum Schwimmen sind die Sozen zu blöd?


----------



## Tekkla (30. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Die Grünen stürzten ab, weil die Berbock irgendwo nicht zitiert hat und ihren Lebenslauf frisierte, was glaube ich weniger schlimm ist als die 2 Milliarden bei Wirecard und 160 Millionen bei Cum Ex.


Du siehst das falsch. Trotz dieser Dinge haben beide Parteien an Zustimmung gewonnen. Wäre beides nicht gewesen, es wäre heute mit etwas Glück eine RG oder GR Regierung.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du siehst das falsch. Trotz dieser Dinge haben beide Parteien an Zustimmung gewonnen. Wäre beides nicht gewesen, es wäre heute mit etwas Glück eine RG oder GR Regierung.


Mit Habeck als Kanzerkandidat hätten die Grünen vielleicht 25% bekommen. Dann hätte es knapp für RG oder GR gereicht. 

Aber "Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette...".  Ich hoffe weiterhin auf die Ampel...


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2021)

Wobei man bei Habeck sicher auch so eine unbedeutende Kleinigkeit wie die Quellennachweise in einem Buch gefunden hätte, wenn man danach gesucht hätte.


----------



## hoffgang (30. September 2021)

Union so am Ende...

Söder torpediert Sondierung mit FDP & Grünen weil "CSU Basisgespräche" wichtiger sind, jetzt wird erst die Ampel sondiert, dann Jamaika. Laschet wollte dass die Union die Sondierungen vor der SPD durchführt, auch um ein Zeichen zu setzen, das ist jetzt dahin.

Interessant dabei, heute Mittag wurde teilweise berichtet, dass Laschets NRW Nachfolge Terminschwierigkeiten für die Sondierung mit Gelb/Grün gesorgt hätte, jetzt überwiegt der Tenor, Söder sei "Schuld". Sollte das stimmen, dann entblößt das auch die  Theorie, dass Söder der bessere Kanzlerkandidat gewesen wäre, derart kindisch zu agieren zeugt nicht von Größe oder Führungsstärke.

Update: FDP Politikerin Strack-Zimmermann in mittlerweile wieder gelöschten Tweets in Richtung CSU


> Lieber Markus Blume, das Zauberwort gerade für Sie heißt aktuell Demut. Sie brauchen uns, nicht wir Sie. Sticheleien angesichts Ihrer Partei, die den Geburtstag von Edmund Stoiber und CSU-Meetings der Regierungsbildung vorzieht, sind fehl am Platze. Verantwortung ist gefragt. Freuen Sie sich schon auf die Geburtstagsparty von Edmund Stoiber am Freitagabend, die Sie den Gesprächen vorziehen?




Gibt halt wichtigeres in Bayern als Deutschland zu regieren, da muss man schon Nachsicht haben.


----------



## seahawk (30. September 2021)

Wobei die CSU schon Recht hat, die Union sollte mit Verhandlung warten bis die Grünen/FDP mit der SPD gesprochen haben. Man hat die Wahl verloren und niemand will Laschet als Kanzler.


----------



## Rolk (30. September 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man bei Habeck sicher auch so eine unbedeutende Kleinigkeit wie die Quellennachweise in einem Buch gefunden hätte, wenn man danach gesucht hätte.


Gesucht wurde zumindest Stichprobenweise, ohne erwähnenswerte Funde. Ein zusammen gegoogeltes Buch hätte man bei Habeck nicht gefunden.
Wobei mich der maximal frisierte Lebenslauf mehr gestört hat und sie mit der Ausrede durch kam, dass läge an den starken Kürzungen.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Gibt halt wichtigeres in Bayern als Deutschland zu regieren, da muss man schon Nachsicht haben.


Ich hatte die Tage ja auch schon einen bayrischen Wähler zitiert. Der meinte wort-wörtlich: "Es gibt Bayern und es gibt Deutschland.".


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Habeck als Kanzerkandidat hätten die Grünen vielleicht 25% bekommen.


Und mit Kretschmann hätten sie die Union wahrscheinlich unter 10% gebracht.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2021)

AfD-Fraktion wählt Weidel und Chrupalla

Jetzt muß man die beiden auch noch die nächsten 4 Jahre ertragen.


----------



## JePe (1. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist eigentlich der Don?


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

> Die deutsche Wirtschaft steht vor einem Totalumbau. Aber Klimaschutz ist zu komplex für staatliche Lenkung. Wenn sich die FDP nicht durchsetzt, droht gerade mit einer Ampel-Koalition noch mehr Planwirtschaft. Wohin das Päppeln und Gängeln führt, zeigt bereits die Pandemie.


Quelle: Alles Übertreibung? Schauen Sie sich die Energiewende an!

Leider kann ich das nicht alles lesen weil es ein Plus-Artikel ist. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: wenn eine Journalistin so einen Schwachfug schreibt, kann man die doch nicht für ernst nehmen. Erstens würde ohne staatliche Lenkung von alleine nichts passieren. Zweitens haben wir keine Planwirtschaft. Die Frau ist nicht objektiv und wahrscheinlich sehr wirtschaftsnah.



JePe schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Don?


Ich habe ihn heute mal kurz online gesehen. Da war der Name nicht mehr durchgestrichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Habeck als Kanzerkandidat hätten die Grünen vielleicht 25% bekommen. Dann hätte es knapp für RG oder GR gereicht.



In den Umfragen ist Scholz in beinahe gleichem Maße aufgeschwommen, wie Baerbock abgesoffen ist. An der Summe der Stimmen von RG bzw. dann GR hätte sich also nicht so wahnsinnig viel geändert. Aber möglicherweise hätte es für GRR gereicht.

Vielleicht hat es aber auch seine gute Seiten und die Grünen treten zur nächsten Wahl nicht mehr mit "Männer diskriminieren" an  . Mit ihrem aktuellen Stimmenanteil und dem relativ breiten Konsens für mehr Kimaschutz sehe ich zudem Chancen, dass die wichtigen grünen Ziele durchkommen und nur die Symbolpolitik auf der Strecke bleibt, sofern die Einigung mit FDP gelingt. (Wenn nicht, dann war es das natürlich mit vernünftiger Politik und wir bekommen weitere vier Jahre Lobby. Aber die Schuld daran sehe ich dann eher bei Lindner, der systematisch mit "xy verhindern" Wahlkampf gemacht hat, während die Grünen so rückgratlos anpassungsfähig wie lange nicht aufgestellt sind.)


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

> In der SPD meldet sich die Parteilinke vor Beginn des Einstiegs der Sozialdemokraten in die bereits laufenden Sondierungsgespräche von Grünen und FDP zu Wort. Die Sprecherin des Forum Demokratische Linke (DL), Hilde Mattheis warnte die Verhandler davor, wichtigen Forderungen fallen zu lassen. Die SPD sei auch wegen inhaltlicher Positionierungen gewählt worden. Es gelte „Inhalte vor Personen“, sagte sie mit Blick auf Olaf Scholz. Sie setze „auf den harten Verhandler Olaf Scholz“, dem es gelingen solle, die FDP zur Aufgabe ihrer Bedingungen zu bewegen, etwa bei der Weigerung, die Steuern zu erhöhen: „Gezogene rote Linien können auch wieder wegradiert werden“, sagte Mattheis dem Deutschlandfunk. Die SPD wird an diesem Wochenende in Gespräche mit Grünen und FDP eintreten, nachdem diese bereit zwei Treffen miteinander hatten und erste Absprachen getroffen haben.


Quelle: SPD-Linke fordern Scholz zu hartem Verhandeln auf

Ich hoffe mal dass Esken und Borjans nicht zu hart auftreten, sonst steigt die FDP aus und wir bekommen doch noch Jamaika. Dann haben wir Laschet als Kanzler. Was eigentlich niemand mehr will.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal dass Esken und Borjans nicht zu hart auftreten, sonst steigt die FDP aus und wir bekommen doch noch Jamaika. Dann haben wir Laschet als Kanzler. Was eigentlich niemand mehr will.


Die FDP will sowieso Jamaika und bei den Grünen sind sicher auch genug darunter, die da mitmachen würden.
Letztendlich ist Jamaika Laschets letzte Chance politisch zu überleben.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP will sowieso Jamaika und bei den Grünen sind sicher auch genug darunter, die da mitmachen würden.


Ich hoffe das unter den Grünen mehr für die Ampel sind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist Jamaika Laschets letzte Chance politisch zu überleben.


Ja. Ansonsten wird er abgesetzt.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Oktober 2021)

Wie gehts eigentlich den CDU Wählern, die vom Zukunftsteam überzeugt wurden und die jetzt mitansehen müssen, wie dieselben Nasen wie immer Jamaika verhandeln?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2021)

Hatte die CDU nicht auch mal ein Kompetenzteam?


----------



## seahawk (2. Oktober 2021)

Eigentlich kann die SPD Neuwhlen riskieren. Die CDU ist erledigt und die FDP wäre entzaubert. RRG oder RG wären die besten Optionen für das Land.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP will sowieso Jamaika und bei den Grünen sind sicher auch genug darunter, die da mitmachen würden.
> Letztendlich ist Jamaika Laschets letzte Chance politisch zu überleben.



Lindner will mit der Union regieren, um genau die Ziele durchzusetzen, die die Grünen nie akzeptieren würden. Es gibt eine große Schnittmenge zwischen Grün und Schwarz, es gibt eine große Schnittmenge zwischen Schwarz und Gelb und in der Theorie gibt es sogar eine gewisse Schnittmenge zwischen Grün und Gelb (wäre die FDP liberal statt lobbyial sogar eine sehr große), aber es gibt praktisch keine Schnittmenge zwischen Schwarz, Grün und Gelb. Alles, worin sich Grüne und Union einig wären, geht der FDP gegen den Strich. Alles, was Union und FDP eint, geht den Grünen gegen den Strich. Und bei dem Bisschen, worauf sich Grüne und FDP nach Lindners Wahlaggression ohne Schande einigen könnten, kriegt die Union das Kotzen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Und die Grünen haben normalerweise eine größere Schnittmenge mit der SPD als der Union.
Doch was ist schon "normal"? Solange Jamaika nicht vom Tisch ist, kann man sich nicht sicher fühlen.
Deswegen sollte die SPD genau aufpassen was sie macht und nicht unbedacht hervorpreschen in den Verhandlungen.
Es wäre nämlich für sie auch peinlich, wenn sie als Wahlsieger trotzdem in die Opposition müßten.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte die CDU nicht auch mal ein Kompetenzteam?...


.... woher und vor allem mit wem ??????


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> orauf sich Grüne und FDP nach Lindners Wahlaggression ohne Schande einigen könnten, kriegt die Union das Kotzen.


Laschet wird vermutlich eine Menge durch rauschen  lassen, wenn er dafür Kanzler wird.
Die Frage ist halt, ob die Union sich so verbiegen wird, damit Laschet es schafft oder ob sie Laschet vorher absägen und dann darauf warten, dass Saskia Esken, Kevin Kühnert und Norbert Walter Borjans die Ampel platzen lassen, um  einzuspringen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

Heute wird es spannend



> Zunächst trifft sich die SPD in Berlin um 15.30 Uhr mit der FDP und dann mit den Grünen um 18 Uhr. Für die SPD soll eine Sechser-Delegation kommen, die Partei setzt auf rasche Sondierungen. Grüne und FDP schicken jeweils Zehner-Delegationen. Die FDP-Gruppe um Parteichef Christian Lindner kommt dann am Abend um 18.30 Uhr auch noch zu einer ersten Gesprächsrunde mit der Union zusammen. Statements soll es jeweils nach den einzelnen Runden geben.



dazu die FDP



> Auch FDP-Generalsekretär Volker Wissing betonte, die FDP gehe offen in die Gespräche mit Union und SPD. "Wir haben eigene Grundwerte und ein eigenständiges Programm, das wir umsetzen wollen. Dazu brauchen wir Verbündete", sagte er den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe. Die künftige Regierung müsse fortschrittlich und bereit zu Reformen sein. Die Union forderte er zugleich auf zu klären, "ob sie an einem Strang zieht".
> 
> Ähnliches forderte auch der FDP-Chef Christian Lindner. Der "Bild am Sonntag" sagte er, CDU und CSU müssten klären, ob sie wirklich eine Regierung führen wollten. "Manche Wortmeldung der CDU spekuliert ja, dass erst Verhandlungen mit der SPD scheitern sollen, bevor die Union wieder ins Spiel kommt. Das kann man unserem Land nicht zumuten", so Lindner. Man sei zu ernsthaften Gesprächen mit der Union bereit und erhoffe sich umgekehrt dasselbe.


Quelle: SPD und Union reden mit


Mal gucken ob was dabei rauskommt.

*Edit:*

Die grüne Jugend ist klar gegen Jamaika



> Bei ihrem Bundeskongress am kommenden Wochenende steht bei der Grünen Jugend die Ablehnung einer Koalition mit CDU/CSU und FDP zur Abstimmung. "Es gibt nicht einen Grund für Jamaika - aber viele Gründe dagegen. Für uns kommt eine Jamaika-Koalition nicht in Frage", heißt es in einem Dringlichkeitsantrag des Bundesvorstands. "Dem Wahlverlierer zur Kanzlerschaft zu verhelfen ist aus unserer Sicht keine Option."
> 
> Die Union stehe für eine "zukunftsfeindliche Politik", stelle die Profite der Wenigen über die Interessen der Vielen und habe keine Antworten auf die "drängenden Fragen unserer Zeit". Eine neue Regierung müsse für echten Wechsel stehen, fordert der Vorstand der Nachwuchsorganisation der Grünen.
> 
> Der Wunschpartner des Vorstands in einer künftigen Regierung ist klar: "Mit der SPD gibt es starke inhaltliche Überschneidungen, die eine gute Grundlage für die anstehenden Verhandlungen bilden." Diese Gemeinsamkeiten müssten in einer möglichen Koalition deutlich werden und dürften nicht "auf Kosten der Reichen- und Klientelpolitik der FDP verloren gehen". Die Menschen müssten am Ende des Monats mehr im Geldbeutel haben und die Klimakrise mit aller Kraft bekämpft werden.



Der Wahlverlierer von 2017 Martin Schulz hat sich auch noch zu Wort gemeldet



> Der frühere SPD-Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz rät Unions-Kanzlerkandidat Armin Laschet aus der eigenen Erfahrung der Wahlniederlage zum Rückzug. "Ich kann die Verbissenheit von Armin Laschet nicht nachvollziehen. Wer ein Minus von neun Prozent bei einer Bundestagswahl einfährt, kann nicht reklamieren, das Land zu führen", sagte Schulz in der "Bild am Sonntag".
> 
> Laschets Berater müssten ihm klarmachen, dass er sich und seine Partei mit dem Anspruch auf das Kanzleramt beschädige. Mit seinem Verhalten nach der Wahl kämpfe er nur für die eigene Karriere.
> 
> Schulz war lange Jahre Mitglied des Europäischen Parlaments und 2017 Kanzlerkandidat der SPD. Bei der Bundestagswahl vor vier Jahren verbuchte seine Partei das schlechteste Wahlergebnis der Nachkriegsgeschichte. Schulz war danach Bundestagsabgeordneter - zu dieser Wahl trat er nicht mehr an.


Quelle: Schulz rät Laschet zum Rückzug


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2021)

Mein Wahlkreisabgeordneter für den Landtag hat mich bei Facebook geblockt weil ich ihm eine Nachricht mit dem AfD Mitgliedsantrag geschickt hab und ihm empfohlen hab dort beizutreten, wenn er wirklich weiter behaupten will, dass der ÖR von Linken unterwandert ist.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

Immer wieder zum schmunzeln





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hS3Vw-H_hCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (3. Oktober 2021)

Jamaika würden die Grünen nicht überleben.


----------



## Lotto (3. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Jamaika würden die Grünen nicht überleben.


Ich denke schon. Sie heben nach 4 Jahren ihre Erfolge hervor und die Grünen-Jünger klatschen Beifall.
Anders sehe ich es bei der Ampel: sobald dort etwas auf dem Tisch kommt, was dem FDP Wähler so gar nicht schmeckt und es trotzdem von der FDP mitgetragen wird, wird bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl woanders das Kreuz gemacht.

Die Grünen wollen um jeden Preis mitregieren, die FDP möchte zwar auch, aber eben nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## hoffgang (3. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Grünen wollen um jeden Preis mitregieren, die FDP möchte zwar auch, aber eben nicht um jeden Preis.


Lindner hat 2017 schon "Nein" gesagt, wenn er jetzt wieder eine mögliche Regierungsbeteiligung platzen lässt. dann wird das in der FDP nicht wirklich gut ankommen. Ohne 2017 würd ich Dir zustimmen, mit "lieber nicht als falsch regieren" und es erneut auf ne GroKo ankommen lassen würd ich sagen, Lindner wird eher alles versuchen eine Regierung zustande zu bekommen als aus Prinzip eine Ampel abzulehnen.


----------



## seahawk (3. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Sie heben nach 4 Jahren ihre Erfolge hervor und die Grünen-Jünger klatschen Beifall.
> Anders sehe ich es bei der Ampel: sobald dort etwas auf dem Tisch kommt, was dem FDP Wähler so gar nicht schmeckt und es trotzdem von der FDP mitgetragen wird, wird bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl woanders das Kreuz gemacht.
> 
> Die Grünen wollen um jeden Preis mitregieren, die FDP möchte zwar auch, aber eben nicht um jeden Preis.


Nicht einmal die CDU würde aktuell Laschet zum Kanzler machen. Wenn die Ampel scheitert gibt es Neuwahlen.


----------



## Poulton (3. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mein Wahlkreisabgeordneter für den Landtag hat mich bei Facebook geblockt weil ich ihm eine Nachricht mit dem AfD Mitgliedsantrag geschickt hab und ihm empfohlen hab dort beizutreten, wenn er wirklich weiter behaupten will, dass der ÖR von Linken unterwandert ist.


Das ist nicht zufällig der, der auch in bester Unions-Manier feucht-fröhlich mit der Rüstungsindustrie und Aserbaidschan kuschelt?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht einmal die CDU würde aktuell Laschet zum Kanzler machen. Wenn die Ampel scheitert gibt es Neuwahlen.


Sie müsste ja auch Scholz zum Kanzler machen.
Und DAS halt ich nach wie vor nicht für unmöglich.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zufällig der, der in bester Unions-Manier auch feucht-fröhlich mit der Rüstungsindustrie und Aserbaidschan kuschelt?


Von denen kenne ich niemanden persönlich. 

Aber ich bin nach diesem Wahlkampf wirklich enttäuscht von Menschen die ich persönlich kenne und trotz meiner Abkehr von der Union immer noch geschätzt habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Sie heben nach 4 Jahren ihre Erfolge hervor und die Grünen-Jünger klatschen Beifall.
> Anders sehe ich es bei der Ampel: sobald dort etwas auf dem Tisch kommt, was dem FDP Wähler so gar nicht schmeckt und es trotzdem von der FDP mitgetragen wird, wird bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl woanders das Kreuz gemacht.
> 
> Die Grünen wollen um jeden Preis mitregieren, die FDP möchte zwar auch, aber eben nicht um jeden Preis.



Die FDP hat wenig Stammwähler und die kalkulieren knallhart. Wenn Lindner 2-3 wirtschaftsfreundliche Punkte durchsetzen kann, reicht das. Ist ja nicht so, als gebe es in der Hinsicht großartige Alternativen. Die restlichen Stimmen holt sich die FDP bei Protest-, Wechsel- und leicht beinflussbaren Wählern, die auf billige Sprüche reinfallen. (Ich erinnere an "mehr netto vom brutto", wo ihm Wahlprogramm, dass natürlich niemand vorm Kreuzchenmachen gelesen hat, ziemlich deutlich stand, dass das Brutto von 99% der Bevölkerung überhaupt nicht gemeint ist.) Die Stimmen solcher Leute zieht man erst im letzten Jahr vor der Neuwahl mit Versprechen auf seine Seite. Von der Seite her hätte Lindner also Spielraum wie jeder Populist, was die Realpolitik in den drei Jahren davor angeht. Fraglich ist aber, ob er den zugunsten der Ziele der Grüne nutzen will.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie müsste ja auch Scholz zum Kanzler machen.
> Und DAS halt ich nach wie vor nicht für unmöglich.


Ich halte das für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die SPD möchte keine große Koalition und die CDU wird nicht in eine Koalition mit einen SPD Kanzler gehen. Eher geht sie in die Opposition.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die restlichen Stimmen holt sich die FDP bei Protest-, Wechsel- und leicht beinflussbaren Wählern, die auf billige Sprüche reinfallen. (Ich erinnere an "mehr netto vom brutto", wo ihm Wahlprogramm, dass natürlich niemand vorm Kreuzchenmachen gelesen hat, ziemlich deutlich stand, dass das Brutto von 99% der Bevölkerung überhaupt nicht gemeint ist.) Die Stimmen solcher Leute zieht man erst im letzten Jahr vor der Neuwahl mit Versprechen auf seine Seite. Von der Seite her hätte Lindner also Spielraum wie jeder Populist, was die Realpolitik in den drei Jahren davor angeht. Fraglich ist aber, ob er den zugunsten der Ziele der Grüne nutzen will.


Die FDP hat vor allem von der Corona-Krise profitiert und viel von Freiheitsrechten usw gesprochen. Das ist gerade bei den Jungwählern gut angekommen. Darunter hat die FDP auch die meisten Wähler.

Erste Einschätzung nach dem Gespräch zwischen SPD und FDP:



> SPD-Generalsekretär Lars Klingbeil äußerte sich nach dem Treffen zurückhaltend. Es seien sehr konstruktive Gespräche gewesen, sagte er, aber man habe über konkrete Inhalte Vertraulichkeit vereinbart. Man sei sich einig, dass es große Herausforderungen für Deutschland gebe und großen Veränderungsbedarf bei den Themen Klimaschutz, Digitalisierung und der Modernisierung des Staates. »Alles das waren Dinge, die wir im Globalen besprochen haben«, sagte Klingbeil. »Ich bitte allerdings um Verständnis, dass wir auch verabredet haben, dass die konkreten Gesprächsinhalte vertraulich bleiben.« Das Gespräch sei »konstruktiv und sehr sachlich« gewesen.
> 
> Auch FDP-Generalsekretär Volker Wissing sagte, in einem konstruktiven Miteinander seien ernste Themen besprochen worden. Klar sei, dass inhaltliche Positionen »in wesentlichen Punkten« auseinander lägen. Er bekräftigte den Anspruch seiner Partei, eine »Reformregierung« zu bilden. Eine abschließende Bewertung zum weiteren Vorgehen wolle die FDP vornehmen, wenn alle bilateralen Gespräche geführt seien.


Quelle: »Konstruktiv und sehr sachlich«


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Wobei es den Jungen FDP-Wählen wohl weniger um Wirtschaftpolitik, sondern mehr um Freiheitsrechte wie Gleichberechtigung (inkl. LGBTQ), Abschaffung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Uploadfilter und allgemein Digitalisierung gehen wird.
Und da sind durchaus große Schnittmengen zu den Grünen da.

Oder hier noch ein Bsp:








						Kontrollierte Freigabe von Cannabis ab 18
					

Wir Freie Demokraten fordern eine kontrollierte Freigabe von Cannabis.




					www.fdp.de


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

@DKK007 : Wirtschaftspolitik meinte ich auch nicht. Das die FDP am liebsten den Markt entfesseln, also gar nicht regeln würde, dass wissen die Wenigsten von denen. Und was das für Konsequenzen hätte.  Dann wäre alles wofür Sozialdemokraten und Gewerkschaften gekämpft haben umsonst. Wenn man die FDP alleine machen lassen würde.
Ohne staatliche Regelungen würde die Wirtschaft nur auf ihre maximalen Profite achten. Arbeitnehmerrechte, angemessene Löhne oder Umweltschutz würde dann keine Rolle spielen.
Dann würde es hier aussehen wie in manchen Teilen Asiens. Aber das verstehen viele nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2021)

Zumindest in der Wahlwerbung hat die FDP tatsächlich bewiesen dass sie Digitalisierung versteht  


> Wer sich für das Klima interessiert, der bekäme von der FDP Slogans gezeigt, in dem die Liberalen ihrer potenziellen Wählerschaft Klimaschutz verspricht. Wer aber davon nichts hält, der bekomme das genaue Gegenteil versprochen.











						Bundestagswahl: Jan Böhmermann macht FDP und CDU schwere Vorwürfe
					

Der Wahlkampf für die Bundestagswahl 2021 findet auch im Netz statt - mit teils verwerflichen Mitteln, sagt Jan Böhmermann im ZDF.




					www.fr.de


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Am Besten ist ja:



> Wozu übrigens Jan Böhermann selbst mithilfe der besagten „Power-Recherche“ nichts sagen kann, das sind die Social Media Kampagnen der AfD*. Dafür gebe es laut dem ZDF-Moderator einfache Erklärung. „Unsere Daten stammen von Zuschauerinnen von Magazin Royale. Und die sind nun mal keine Nazis.“ (Daniel Dillmann)



Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie geht man mit der hohen AfD-Quote in Sachsen und Südost-Thüringen um.
Erschreckend auch, dass die so viele Direktmandate dort geholt haben, obwohl Rechtsextreme nun mal keine Probleme lösen.








						AfD-Abgeordnete über LGBTI-Themen: "Das ist doch alles krank!"
					

Im Sächsischen Landtag wollte die AfD die angebliche "Relativierung der Familie aus Mutter, Vater und Kindern in der Öffentlichkeit und im Bildungsbereich" unterbinden – alle anderen Fraktionen gaben Kontra. Mitten in der Aussprache kam es zum Eklat. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Dazu trägt wohl auch die CDU/CSU bei, die im Wahlkampf immer vor einem Linksruck gewarnt hat, nun gibt es einen deutlichen Rechtsruck.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu trägt wohl auch die CDU/CSU bei, die im Wahlkampf immer vor einem Linksruck gewarnt hat, nun gibt es einen deutlichen Rechtsruck.


In Ostdeutschland ist man vor allem gegen Laschet. Die wollten Söder als Kanzlerkandidat.
Dann hätte die AfD auch nicht soviele Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## Eckism (4. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie geht man mit der hohen AfD-Quote in Sachsen und Südost-Thüringen um.
> Erschreckend auch, dass die so viele Direktmandate dort geholt haben, obwohl Rechtsextreme nun mal keine Probleme lösen.


Du denkst auch, im Osten rennen die Leute nur H-Kreuz Tätowierung rum...
Ich kenne viele AFD Wähler...nen Rechter ist keiner von denen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich stamme selbst aus einem Landkreis mit über 30% Naziquote.

Das Ost/West-Bashing zieht also nicht.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele AFD Wähler...nen Rechter ist keiner von denen.



Ach stimmt ja: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzB7SKJIwhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das "ich bin ja kein Nazi - aber" scheint nach 6 Jahren wohl nun auch ansteckend zu sein.

Wer offen Rechtsextreme wählt ist selber Rechtsextrem.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du denkst auch, im Osten rennen die Leute nur H-Kreuz Tätowierung rum...
> Ich kenne viele AFD Wähler...nen Rechter ist keiner von denen.



Was zeichnet denn "nen Rechten" aus?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele AFD Wähler...nen Rechter ist keiner von denen.


Und das glaube ich nicht. Inzwischen sollte jedem klar sein, für was diese Partei steht und wer behauptet, man wählt die nur, um es den etablierten zu  zeigen, lügt sich selbst an.
Es gibt genug andere Parteien, die man problemlos wählen kann, um es den etablierten zu zeigen.
Nicht ohne Grund wird der Balken der "Anderen" immer größer.


----------



## Eckism (4. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich stamme selbst aus einem Landkreis mit über 30% Naziquote.
> 
> Das Ost/West-Bashing zieht also nicht.
> 
> ...


Wäre die AFD Rechtsextrem, wäre sie verboten...wobei, es gibt ja auch noch die NaziParteiDeutschland...^^



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was zeichnet denn "nen Rechten" aus?


Anscheinend alles, was nicht Links, Grün oder SPD wählt...


Threshold schrieb:


> Und das glaube ich nicht. Inzwischen sollte jedem klar sein, für was diese Partei steht und wer behauptet, man wählt die nur, um es den etablierten zu  zeigen, lügt sich selbst an.
> Es gibt genug andere Parteien, die man problemlos wählen kann, um es den etablierten zu zeigen.
> Nicht ohne Grund wird der Balken der "Anderen" immer größer.


Für Rechtsextreme gibt es die NPD...warum sollte man sein Stimme wegschmeißen(ja, machen AFD Wähler auch) und auf viele kleine unbedeutende Parteichen verteilen wenn man eine unbedeutende größere Partei gemeinsam wählen kann?


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wäre die AFD Rechtsextrem, wäre sie verboten...wobei, es gibt ja auch noch die NaziParteiDeutschland...^^



Nein, extremistische Parteien sind nicht verboten. Erst wenn ihre Verfassungsfeindlichkeit festgestellt wird und gleichzeitig ihre Relevanz (s. letztes NPD-Verfahren). Was auch mal wieder die ganze Hirnrissigkeit des politischen "Extremismus"-Kampfbegriffes zeigt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Eckism schrieb:


> Anscheinend alles, was nicht Links, Grün oder SPD wählt...
> 
> [...]



Ich hatte tatsächlich auf eine persönliche Definition von dir gehofft.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Womit die Chance auf ein AfD Verbot zumindest größer ist als bei der NPD.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Womit die Chance auf ein AfD Verbot zumindest größer ist als bei der NPD.


Bringt nur leider nichts. Dann gründen sie wieder eine neue Partei mit anderen Namen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wäre die AFD Rechtsextrem, wäre sie verboten...wobei, es gibt ja auch noch die NaziParteiDeutschland...^^



Allein mir fallen mindestens ein halbes Duzend verfassungsfeindliche rechtsextreme Parteien in Deutschland ein:
AfD
Dritter Weg
NPD
ProChemnitz
Die Rechte
Zentrumspartei

Bei Wikipedia sind noch deutlich mehr zu finden:




__





						Liste rechtsextremer Parteien und Organisationen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Eckism (4. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich hatte tatsächlich auf eine persönliche Definition von dir gehofft.


Hab ich doch geschrieben, alles was nicht links, grün oder SPD wählt!?
Grundsätzlich interessierts mich  aber auch nicht wirklich, rechte kriminelle gehören genauso bestraft wie linke Kriminelle und unparteiliche Kriminelle...ansonsten interessiert mich rechts, links, mitte wie auch immer nicht.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Allein mir fallen mindestens ein halbes Duzend verfassungsfeindliche rechtsextreme Parteien in Deutschland ein:
> AfD
> Dritter Weg
> NPD
> ...


Da hat aber jemand viel Freizeit...um sich mit so nem Schwachsinn zu beschäftigen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben, alles was nicht links, grün oder SPD wählt!?
> Grundsätzlich interessierts mich  aber auch nicht wirklich, rechte kriminelle gehören genauso bestraft wie linke Kriminelle und unparteiliche Kriminelle...ansonsten interessiert mich rechts, links, mitte wie auch immer nicht.
> [...]



Aber wie passt das zusammen mit deinem überwiegend AfD-wählenden Bekanntenkreis, worunter du aber keine Rechten findest?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Weil ihm die Demokratie anscheinend scheißegal ist.


----------



## seahawk (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @DKK007 : Wirtschaftspolitik meinte ich auch nicht. Das die FDP am liebsten den Markt entfesseln, also gar nicht regeln würde, dass wissen die Wenigsten von denen. Und was das für Konsequenzen hätte.  Dann wäre alles wofür Sozialdemokraten und Gewerkschaften gekämpft haben umsonst. Wenn man die FDP alleine machen lassen würde.
> Ohne staatliche Regelungen würde die Wirtschaft nur auf ihre maximalen Profite achten. Arbeitnehmerrechte, angemessene Löhne oder Umweltschutz würde dann keine Rolle spielen.
> Dann würde es hier aussehen wie in manchen Teilen Asiens. Aber das verstehen viele nicht.


Den Markt zu entfesseln bedeutet nicht gar nichts zu regeln, es bedeutet den Rahmen zu definieren und die Umsetzung dem Markt zu überlassen.


----------



## Eckism (4. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber wie passt das zusammen mit deinem überwiegend AfD-wählenden Bekanntenkreis, worunter du aber keine Rechten findest?


Die sagen halt, wenn se rechts wären, würden se NPD wählen.^^


DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil ihm die Demokratie anscheinend scheißegal ist.


Wenns um Demokratie geht, hat in Thüringen nicht die AFD verkackt, sondern eher die Linken, mit ihrem geflenne bei der Ministerpräsidentenwahl.
Demokratie bedeutet, wer am lautesten rumheult.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte zwar gehört das es über das Buch von Frau Wagenknecht eine große Diskussion gab, aber wusste bisher nicht was sie so schreibt.









						Die Linke.queer kritisiert "Trans- und Homosexuellenfeindlichkeit" der eigenen Partei
					

Im Landesverband von Sahra Wagenknecht erheben die queeren Genoss*innen schwere Vorwürfe gegen die Mutterpartei: Sie habe mit LGBTI-Feindlichkeit um Stimmen geworben und versucht, die Arbeit von Die Linke.queer zu behindern. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Nun weiß ich es.   

Bei dem, dass sich der "Sozialismus mehr um den weißen, deutschen, hetero Arbeiter kümmern" soll, sollte sie vielleicht eine neue Partei gründen.
Wie wäre es mit "National Sozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei (NSDAP)"?

Oder ist das der "linke Faschismus" von dem die AfD-Anhänger immer reden? Aber warum ist der ihnen dann so fremd?


Von den Machtspielchen mit denen junge Mitglieder von Verantwortungspostionen ferngehalten werden, weil Alte Angst um ihre Fleischtöpfe haben, statt eine Chance zu Verjüngungaq zu sehen, habe ich aber auch schon aus einem ostdeutschen Landesverband der Linken gehört.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zentrumspartei


Und die soll warum Rechtsextrem sein? Jetzt mal echt 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar gehört das es über das Buch von Frau Wagenknecht eine große Diskussion gab, aber wusste bisher nicht was sie so schreibt.


Ich bin es grade am lesen bzw bin bei den ersten paar Seiten und werde berichten


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Weiß nicht ob das eine Neugründung ist, oder ob die was mit der aus der Weimarer Republik zutun hat.









						Politik in Korschenbroich: Die Linke streitet über Zusammenarbeit mit Zentrumspartei
					

Weil Heiner Bäther in Korschenbroich gemeinsam mit seinem Ratskollegen Wolfgang Hübgens eine Fraktion bildet, fordern Neusser Parteikollegen seinen Rücktritt als Kreissprecher.




					rp-online.de


----------



## seahawk (4. Oktober 2021)

Frau Wagenknecht hat mit ihrer Analyse Recht, Identitätspolitik ist nicht links, da sie den Egoismus fördert.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wäre die AFD Rechtsextrem, wäre sie verboten...


Wäre sie auch, wenn sie bundesdeutsch so wäre wie die Nazis in Sachsen oder Thüringen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Frau Wagenknecht hat mit ihrer Analyse Recht, Identitätspolitik ist nicht links, da sie den Egoismus fördert.



Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Identität.
Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG



> Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung verstößt.


----------



## seahawk (4. Oktober 2021)

Sie sprach von Identitätspolitik, also die Haltung von Politik und Gesellschaft zu bestimmten Identitäten. Und da hat sich Recht, dass die soziale Frage der Gesellschaft völlig unabhängig von dem Thema der Identität ist. Linke Politik strebt Gleichheit an, Identitätspolitik fokusiert sich auf die Unterschiede.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Identität.
> Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG


Stellt die Wagenknecht ja auch nicht in Frage, zumindest soweit ich das weiß. Sie sagt letztendlich, wenn auch auf sehr ekelige Weise, dass die Beschäftigung mit solchen Themen in der Linkspartei zu viel Raum einnehme und von der eigentlichen, der sozialen Frage, die unabhängig von Hautfarbe, Sexualität usw. einen viel größeren Teil der Bevölkerung betrifft, ablenke. Und dass die Themen Vielfalt und Antidiskriminierung letztlich so weit entpolitisiert wurden, dass sich selbst der größte Dreckskonzern auf einmal von Linken feiern lassen kann, wenn er sich eine Queer-Fahne vor dem Firmensitz an den Fahnenmast hängt.
Das ist eine Kritik, bei der ich 100% mitgehen würde. Bei der herablassenden Sprech- bzw. Schreibweise von Wagenknecht, bei der gezielten Anbiederung an wenig fortschrittliche Klischees und Ressentiments eines Teils der Linken-Wählerschaft und bei der absichtlichen Anfeuerung von extrem unsolidarisch ausgetragenen Konflikten innerhalb der Linkspartei, gehe ich 0% mit.

Disclaimer: bin kein Linkspartei-Mitglied und habe das Buch auch noch nicht gelesen. Dementsprechend basiert das obige auch nur auf dem, was ich aus verschiedenen Rezensionen, Medienberichten und Gesprächen mit Leuten, die das Buch gelesen und unterschiedlich bewertet haben, für mich raus destilliert habe. Werde es mir aber vermutlich bei Gelegenheit mal gebraucht holen und dann selbst lesen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Linke Politik strebt Gleichheit an,



Gleichheit und die Ablehnung von Vielfalt/Diversität ist doch das Markenzeichen rechter Politik.


----------



## seahawk (4. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gleichheit und die Ablehnung von Vielfalt/Diversität ist doch das Markenzeichen rechter Politik.


Linke Politik meint Gleichheit im sozialen Sinne. Wenn soziale Gerechtigkeit herrscht, kann es dem Staat egal sein, was die Bürger*innen privat treiben. Schafft man die soziale Gerechtigkeit, stellt sich das Problem der Diskriminierung  bestimmter Identitäten gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Eckism (4. Oktober 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wäre sie auch, wenn sie bundesdeutsch so wäre wie die Nazis in Sachsen oder Thüringen.


Vorsichtig...wenn das der Bernd Höckler hört...


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Den Markt zu entfesseln bedeutet nicht gar nichts zu regeln, es bedeutet den Rahmen zu definieren und die Umsetzung dem Markt zu überlassen.


Naja, das habe ich doch geschrieben. Es gibt dann keine Marktregeln mehr.
Findest du das etwa gut? Ich dachte du wärst links.


----------



## seahawk (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das habe ich doch geschrieben. Es gibt dann keine Marktregeln mehr.
> Findest du das etwa gut? Ich dachte du wärst links.


Kommt immer auf das "Wie" an.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf das "Wie" an.


Dann erläutere doch mal genauer wie du das meinst oder dir vorstellst.


----------



## seahawk (4. Oktober 2021)

Am Beispiel der CO2-Neutralität. Die FDP will einen Deckel beim Ausstoß und entsprechende Zertifikate jährlich reduzieren. Ergo steigt der Preis für die Belastung des Klimas, wie dann aber CO2 gespart wird, wollen sie nicht vorgeben. Es ist dann egal ob es E-Autos sind oder Verbrenner mit E-Fuels.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das eine Neugründung ist, oder ob die was mit der aus der Weimarer Republik zutun hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das hat was mit Rechtsradikalen zu tun? 

Das ist eine konservative Partei, konservativer als die Union aber doch keine radikale Partei.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Am Beispiel der CO2-Neutralität. Die FDP will einen Deckel beim Ausstoß und entsprechende Zertifikate jährlich reduzieren. Ergo steigt der Preis für die Belastung des Klimas, wie dann aber CO2 gespart wird, wollen sie nicht vorgeben. Es ist dann egal ob es E-Autos sind oder Verbrenner mit E-Fuels.


Es würden dadurch noch viel größere und weitreichendere Probleme entstehen.
Wegfall von Arbeitnehmerrechten, Dumpinglöhne und andere Ausbeutungen.
Und vom Klimaschutz her bräuchte man von der Industrie auch nicht viel erwarten.
Der Staat muß die Wirtschaft regulieren weil sonst der Kapitalismus ungebremst und schonungslos um sich greift.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die FDP will einen Deckel beim Ausstoß und entsprechende Zertifikate jährlich reduzieren.


Die großen Unternehmen kaufen alle Zertifikate auf. Andere, die die dann brauchen, müssen die von den Unternehmen abkaufen, natürlich zu entsprechenden Preisen.
Wenige verdienen sich dumm und dusselig, andere gucken in die Röhre.
FDP eben.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Vor allem ködert die FDP immer mit "Liberalismus" usw aber ist eigentlich nur eine Lobby-Partei für Reiche.
Leider sind viele junge Wähler darauf reingefallen. Und jetzt muß man mit denen verhandeln.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider sind viele junge Wähler darauf reingefallen.


Junge Leute interessieren sich halt nicht für sowas. Die sehen ihre Welt und danach richten sie sich.
Sehe ich ja bei meinen Kindern. Da will man ins Berufsleben starten, hat Ziele, wünsche und Forderungen.
Die FDP bietet da was, auch wenn die Partei im EU Parlament grundsätzlich immer gegen Klimasachen und Regulierung stimmt.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Auch ältere Wähler lassen sich von der FDP blenden. Nur dieses mal waren es auffallend viele FDP-Jungwähler.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2021)

Irgendwie schon Klimaschutz aber gleichzeitig nicht so streberhaft spießig wie die Grünen klingt in der Werbung ja auch erstmal toll.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon Klimaschutz aber gleichzeitig nicht so streberhaft spießig wie die Grünen klingt in der Werbung ja auch erstmal toll.


Vor allem wenn man die Grünen als böse Verbotspartei darstellt welche Innovationen bremst.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2021)

Letztens war bei Lanz Gerhart Baum zu Gast und es war erfrischend.
Schade, dass solche Menschen heute in der FDP in der Unterzahl sind.


----------



## seahawk (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man die Grünen als böse Verbotspartei darstellt welche Innovationen bremst.


Das haben die Grünen ja selber getan und Verbote als innovativ bezeichnet.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Letztens war bei Lanz Gerhart Baum zu Gast und es war erfrischend.
> Schade, dass solche Menschen heute in der FDP in der Unterzahl sind.



Eine Leutheusser Schnarrenberger fehlt ihr auch.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das haben die Grünen ja selber getan und Verbote als innovativ bezeichnet.


Naja, alles, was gegen den Status Quo geht, geht immer auch gegen die Bewahrer des zugehörigen Besitzstandes. Das sind dann auch die, die andere dazu bringen für sie die Diskussion zu führen.

Nehmen wir mal den Veggie Day. Was wurde daraus gemacht? Es ging um einen verdammten Tag ohne Fleisch in Kantinen. Daraus wurde die große Schnitzelverbotsorgie der Grünen gestrickt. Gleiches Muster übrigens bei der Diskussion um Schweinefleisch freies Essen in Kitas und Schulen. Das wurde postwendend von den einschlägigen Gruppen als Untergang des christlichen Abendlandes hochstilisiert.

In diesem Sinne sind die FDP und die CDU dann ja auch die AKW Verbotsparteien!


----------



## Poulton (4. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ich bin nach diesem Wahlkampf wirklich enttäuscht von Menschen die ich persönlich kenne und trotz meiner Abkehr von der Union immer noch geschätzt habe.


Sei froh das du den rechtzeitigen Absprung von dieser Politsekte geschafft hast. Siehst ja was sie aus Menschen macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich halte das für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die SPD möchte keine große Koalition und die CDU wird nicht in eine Koalition mit einen SPD Kanzler gehen. Eher geht sie in die Opposition.



Wenn sich FDP und Grüne nicht einig werden oder nur zu Bedingungen, die sowohl für SPD als auch CDU unerträglich sind, dann gehen entweder alle in die Opposition und Merkel bleibt komissarisch im Amt oder es gibt GroKo. Wetten, dass ersteres nicht geschieht?
(Die dritte Option "Minderheitenregierung" ist bei der derzeitigen Blockadehaltung für niemanden attraktiv, Neuwahlen lehnen auch alle ab.)

In zweiter Geige weiterzuregieren dürfte dagegen für viele CDUler ganz attraktiv sein und so, wie sich die Partei gerade selbst zerlegt, denkt da in einem Monat jeder nur noch an sich, nicht an die Position der Partei insgesamt. Die einzige noch offene Frage: Vizekanzler Merz?Vizekanzler Oettinger Röttgen?
_Edit: Keine Ahnung, wie ich die beiden Hackfressen verwechseln konnte. Erstaunlich, dass icht trotzdem verstanden wurde._



> Die FDP hat vor allem von der Corona-Krise profitiert und viel von Freiheitsrechten usw gesprochen. Das ist gerade bei den Jungwählern gut angekommen. Darunter hat die FDP auch die meisten Wähler.



Bin schon länger kein Jungwähler mehr. Aber nachdem, was ich aus der Richtung unter 25 gehört / darüber gelesen habe, war der Anteil vernünftiger Menschen dort WEIT höher als in den älteren Schichten. Auf die Freiheit zu sterben und andere umzubringen, wie die Lockerung-um-jeden-Preis-Fraktion, die auch Lindner anzusprechen versucht hat, legten eher wenige wert. Man ist angepisst, dass CDU und SPD sich einen Dreck um Impfschutz für jüngere und Bedingungen in Klassenzimmern oder gar an Unis gekümmert haben, von typischen Studentenjobs, Kunst und Kultur ganz zu schweigen. Aber das führt nicht zur FDP, die dafür im Gegenteil noch weniger getan hätte.
Ich glaube eher, dass das ohnehin traditionell bessere Abschneiden der FDP bei Jungwählern diesmal etwas konzentrieter von der Ego-Fraktion gespeißt wurde. Jugendliche, die vor allem an eigenen Wohlstand / Klassenerhalt denken, gab und gibt es immer, aber früher haben davon noch erstaunlich viele CDU gewählt. Nach dem die diesmal soviel Murks gebaut hat und obendrein auch noch offen für eine Koalition mit der Lieblingspartei des verhassten FFF-Komillitonen war, ging der Trend diesmal halt eher zur FDP. Das würde auch zum Verhalten der Wähler insgesamt passen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es den Jungen FDP-Wählen wohl weniger um Wirtschaftpolitik, sondern mehr um Freiheitsrechte wie Gleichberechtigung (inkl. LGBTQ), Abschaffung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Uploadfilter und allgemein Digitalisierung gehen wird.
> Und da sind durchaus große Schnittmengen zu den Grünen da.



Theoretisch ja, praktisch spielt das in Wahlprogramm, Wahlkampf und allgemein politischen Bemühungen der FDP keine Rolle. Sozialliberalität haben die schon lange nicht mehr vertreten. Dafür finden sich genau diese Inhalte und zugehörige Kompetenzen weiterhin geballt bei den Piraten, die jüngeren eigentlich noch ein Begriff sein sollten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie geht man mit der hohen AfD-Quote in Sachsen und Südost-Thüringen um.
> Erschreckend auch, dass die so viele Direktmandate dort geholt haben, obwohl Rechtsextreme nun mal keine Probleme lösen.
> 
> 
> ...



Die TAZ hat in ihrer gestrigen Ausgabe (Montag) mal versucht, der Motivation dieser Leute nachzuspüren. Ergebnis: Selbst in Wahlkreisen mit >>50% AFD-Erfolg war auf der Straße kein einziger AFD-Wähler zu finden. Nur Leute, denen zu Folge Politiker eh alle gleich mieß sind und sich nicht um sie kümmern, obwohl das in Augenschein genommene Dorf in den letzten Jahren Straßen saniert, eine neue Turnhalle, etc. bekommen hat.
Übrigens während der kommunale Vertreter der AFD sich mit populistischen Pöbeln beschäftigte, aber keinerlei Leistung in kommunalen Grämien brachte.




Eckism schrieb:


> Du denkst auch, im Osten rennen die Leute nur H-Kreuz Tätowierung rum...
> Ich kenne viele AFD Wähler...nen Rechter ist keiner von denen.



- AFD-Wählen
- Nicht Rechts sein
- Hirn haben

Pick 2. (or less)




Eckism schrieb:


> Die sagen halt, wenn se rechts wären, würden se NPD wählen.^^



Die NPD ist hart rechtsEXTREM. Das heißt links von ihr ist noch reichlich Platz für teilweise rechte, klar rechte und teilweise rechtsextreme Parteien. Wie die AFD. "Nicht rechts" beginnt frühestens bei CDU und FDP, wobei erstere lange Zeit den expliziten Anspruch hatte, auch das konservativ-rechte Spektrum mit abzudecken, was viele höherrangige Parteimitglieder weiterhin fleißig machen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Am Beispiel der CO2-Neutralität. Die FDP will einen Deckel beim Ausstoß und entsprechende Zertifikate jährlich reduzieren. Ergo steigt der Preis für die Belastung des Klimas, wie dann aber CO2 gespart wird, wollen sie nicht vorgeben. Es ist dann egal ob es E-Autos sind oder Verbrenner mit E-Fuels.



Was die FDP will, ist eine Nebelkerze mit reichlich Verwässerungspotential in Nachverhandlungen, die Ökos regelmäßig schlecht dastehen lässt, aber garantiert keinen Klimaschutz.

Wie miserabel Zertifaktsysteme funktionieren, sehen wir seit 1,5 Jahrzehnten auf EU-Ebene. Und das liegt nicht nur an der Politik, sondern auch am System:
Solange mehr als genug Zertifikate verfügbar sind, haben die (bei freiem Handel wie von der FDP gefordert) einen Preis von praktisch Null und entfalten keinerlei Lenkungswirkung. Sobald auch nur etwas weniger als nötig verfügbar sind, explodiert umgekehrt der Preis, begrenzt hart das Wirtschaftswachstum und kann ratzfatz ganze Branchen in den Ruin treiben. Solange kein politischer Preis für die Zertifikate festgelegt wird (was einer CO2-Abgabe gleich käme und eben kein reines Zertifikatsystem mehr ist), ist der Grat zwischen beiden Seiten extrem schmal und erfordert, dass die Politik ständig nachjustieren muss und sich dabei jedes Mal entweder gegen Klimaschutz oder für wirtschaftlichen Schaden entscheiden muss.

Ein Traum für Parteien wie die FDP, Wirtschaftsfreiheit ohne Blick auf die Folgen will, denn in so einem Szenario muss der entscheidende Politiker entweder Klimaschutz sein lassen oder er kriegt so regelmäßig derart schlechte Presse, dass er sich selbst in die außerparlamentarische Oppostion kegelt.

Ein tatsächlich wirklich marktkonformes Mittel wären CO2-Ausgaben: Man legt keine politisch-planwirtschaftliche Obergrenze fest, sondern allgemein einen CO2-Preis. Und das einmalig als Korridor auf Jahre hinaus, wie es klimatechnisch nötig ist. Dann hat jeder in der Wirtschaft Planungssicherheit und zugleich eine Motivation, soviel CO2 wie möglich einzusparen (und nicht nur bis knapp unter eine festgelegte Grenze) aber nicht den Zwang zu "mehr-als-möglich" (mit "Dichtmachen" als einzige Alternative). Genau dieses ur-liberale Konzept fordert die FDP aber komischerweise nicht, sondern verteufelt es als Grünes Unding.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In zweiter Geige weiterzuregieren dürfte dagegen für viele CDUler ganz attraktiv sein und so, wie sich die Partei gerade selbst zerlegt, denkt da in einem Monat jeder nur noch an sich, nicht an die Position der Partei insgesamt. Die einzige noch offene Frage: Vizekanzler Merz?Vizekanzler Oettinger?


Ich hab den Röttgen ja bei Anne Will gesehen und was der abgesondert hat, sagte letztendlich schon viel aus. Was auch für den Typen von der FDP galt.
Natürlich will die Union regieren und regelt das schon im Vorfeld mit der FDP. Wenn die Grünen dann mitmachen und festlegen, dass aber nicht Lasschet Kanzler wird (der Knabe ist meiner Meinung nach eh verbrannt), ist die Union sehr gerne bereit, einen anderen ins Kanzleramt zu schicken. Merz bietet sich da an.
Röttgen selbst natürlich auch.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Piraten, die jüngeren eigentlich noch ein Begriff sein sollten.


Die Zeit mit über 5% ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder 9 Jahre her. Da waren die Erstwähler 9-13 Jahre alt. Wer von denen nicht besonders politikinteressiert ist wird sich daran tatsächlich nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Zeit mit über 5% ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder 9 Jahre her. Da waren die Erstwähler 9-13 Jahre alt. Wer von denen nicht besonders politikinteressiert ist wird sich daran tatsächlich nicht mehr erinnern.


Die wähle ich seit ein paar Jahren regelmäßig.
Klar, die internen Streitigkeiten sind furchtbar, aber die Ideen sind gut und wenn die Bundestagsparteien von den Piraten was übernehmen, wäre das schon toll.
Zumindest in meinen Augen besser als die Partei von Martin Sonneborn.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zumindest in meinen Augen besser als die Partei von Martin Sonneborn.


Sonneborn hat mich mit seinem Verhalten im EU Parlament absolut positiv überrascht. Ich hab immer ein bisschen den Eindruck er hat nach der Wahl etwas Angst bekommen und nimmt die Sache nun ernster als der durchschnittliche Europaabgeordnete.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das haben die Grünen ja selber getan und Verbote als innovativ bezeichnet.


Den Stempel "Verbotspartei" haben sie von anderen aufgedrückt bekommen. Schon im Vorfeld.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Leutheusser Schnarrenberger fehlt ihr auch.


Hör bloß mit der auf. 

Mein Lieblings-FDP Politiker war Genscher.  Nicht nur wegen dem Mauerfall.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sich FDP und Grüne nicht einig werden oder nur zu Bedingungen, die sowohl für SPD als auch CDU unerträglich sind, dann gehen entweder alle in die Opposition und Merkel bleibt komissarisch im Amt oder es gibt GroKo. Wetten, dass ersteres nicht geschieht?
> (Die dritte Option "Minderheitenregierung" ist bei der derzeitigen Blockadehaltung für niemanden attraktiv, Neuwahlen lehnen auch alle ab.)
> 
> In zweiter Geige weiterzuregieren dürfte dagegen für viele CDUler ganz attraktiv sein und so, wie sich die Partei gerade selbst zerlegt, denkt da in einem Monat jeder nur noch an sich, nicht an die Position der Partei insgesamt. Die einzige noch offene Frage: Vizekanzler Merz?Vizekanzler Oettinger?


Eher gibt es Neuwahlen als die Union in zweiter Geige mitregiert. Die SPD will auch auf gar keinen Fall eine GroKo.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin schon länger kein Jungwähler mehr. Aber nachdem, was ich aus der Richtung unter 25 gehört / darüber gelesen habe, war der Anteil vernünftiger Menschen dort WEIT höher als in den älteren Schichten. Auf die Freiheit zu sterben und andere umzubringen, wie die Lockerung-um-jeden-Preis-Fraktion, die auch Lindner anzusprechen versucht hat, legten eher wenige wert. Man ist angepisst, dass CDU und SPD sich einen Dreck um Impfschutz für jüngere und Bedingungen in Klassenzimmern oder gar an Unis gekümmert haben, von typischen Studentenjobs, Kunst und Kultur ganz zu schweigen. Aber das führt nicht zur FDP, die dafür im Gegenteil noch weniger getan hätte.
> Ich glaube eher, dass das ohnehin traditionell bessere Abschneiden der FDP bei Jungwählern diesmal etwas konzentrieter von der Ego-Fraktion gespeißt wurde. Jugendliche, die vor allem an eigenen Wohlstand / Klassenerhalt denken, gab und gibt es immer, aber früher haben davon noch erstaunlich viele CDU gewählt. Nach dem die diesmal soviel Murks gebaut hat und obendrein auch noch offen für eine Koalition mit der Lieblingspartei des verhassten FFF-Komillitonen war, ging der Trend diesmal halt eher zur FDP. Das würde auch zum Verhalten der Wähler insgesamt passen.


Nö. Gestern Abend bei "Hart aber fair" wurden Jugendliche auf der Straße interviewt warum sie FDP gewählt haben. Die meisten hatten  "Liberalismus" bzw Freiheitsrechte angegeben.
Das bestätigt meine These. Die FDP hat von der Corona-Krise profitiert.


----------



## seahawk (5. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den Stempel "Verbotspartei" haben sie von anderen aufgedrückt bekommen. Schon im Vorfeld.


Und im Wahlkampf dann auch wieder bestätigt. Ich bin generell kein Freund von Verboten, wenn es um technische Lösungen geht, da die Innovationen meist weit schneller sind als die Politik.  In gesellschaftlichen Fragen finde ich sie nützlich. Tempolimit, Veggieday usw. waren alles richtig.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und im Wahlkampf dann auch wieder bestätigt.


Der Satz war sehr unglücklich gewählt von Annalena Baerbock. Ich glaube ohne den hätten die Grünen noch mehr Stimmen gewonnen.


Panne bei den Sondierungsgesprächen zwischen Union und FDP:



> Die Parteien einigen sich auf strikte Vertraulichkeit in ihren Sondierungsgesprächen, doch scheinbar halten sich nicht alle daran. FDP-Vize Vogel rügt die Union für das "Durchstechen von Gesprächsinhalten an die Medien", Grünen-Abgeordneter Özdemir attestiert CDU/CSU "massive Probleme".


Quelle: FDP rügt CDU/CSU für Schwarz-Gelbes Sondierungs-Leak


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sonneborn hat mich mit seinem Verhalten im EU Parlament absolut positiv überrascht. Ich hab immer ein bisschen den Eindruck er hat nach der Wahl etwas Angst bekommen und nimmt die Sache nun ernster als der durchschnittliche Europaabgeordnete.


Mir gefällt der Umgang mit Nico Semsrott nicht.
Und wenn ich mir die letzten Interviews von sonneborn anschaue c(vor der Bundestagswahl), sehe ich da keine Ernsthaftigkeit.


seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin generell kein Freund von Verboten, wenn es um technische Lösungen geht, da die Innovationen meist weit schneller sind als die Politik.


Nenne mir ein Beispiel.

Man hat FCKW verboten und plötzlich war es möglich, FCKW freie Kühlschränke zu bauen. vorher ging es nicht?
Man hat den Katalysator verpflichtet. Von alleine ging es bei der Autoindustrie nicht?


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man hat FCKW verboten und plötzlich war es möglich, FCKW freie Kühlschränke zu bauen. vorher ging es nicht?
> Man hat den Katalysator verpflichtet. Von alleine ging es bei der Autoindustrie nicht?


Von alleine mache die nichts in der Richtung. 

Und gestern wurde auch noch ein nettes Beispiel bei "Hart aber fair" genannt:

Die FDP findet Subventionen von Firmen, welche in den Klimaschutz investieren gut, aber Regeln für diese nicht.
Wenn der Staat sich doch überall raushalten soll, dann brauche die ja auch keine Subventionen.


----------



## Mottekus (5. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn der Staat sich doch überall raushalten soll, dann brauche die ja auch keine Subventionen.


Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn etwas konsequent umgesetzt werden würde....also bitte


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die FDP findet Subventionen von Firmen, welche in den Klimaschutz investieren gut,


Seit wann das denn?
Letztens noch hat die FDP in NRW der Kohleindustrie Subventionen zugesichert.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn?


Gerhart Baum hatte gestern Abend dabei mit dem Kopf genickt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerhart Baum hatte gestern Abend dabei mit dem Kopf genickt.


Ach so... Ja, dann.


----------



## Eckism (5. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - AFD-Wählen
> - Nicht Rechts sein
> - Hirn haben
> 
> ...


Vielleicht würde ich das auch anders sehen, wenn ich nen Schokomann wäre...keine Ahnung.^^


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Übrigens während der kommunale Vertreter der AFD sich mit populistischen Pöbeln beschäftigte, aber keinerlei Leistung in kommunalen Grämien brachte.



Daher wunderten mich eben die vielen Direktmandate.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Zeit mit über 5% ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder 9 Jahre her. Da waren die Erstwähler 9-13 Jahre alt. Wer von denen nicht besonders politikinteressiert ist wird sich daran tatsächlich nicht mehr erinnern.



Wobei es auch für die damaligen Erstwähler enttäuschend ist, dass die so abgestürzt sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man hat FCKW verboten und plötzlich war es möglich, FCKW freie Kühlschränke zu bauen. vorher ging es nicht?
> Man hat den Katalysator verpflichtet. Von alleine ging es bei der Autoindustrie nicht?



Oder mit dem endgültigen Verbot der illegalen Abschalteinrichtungen war es Mercedes plötzlich möglich einen TDI zu bauen, der auch auf der Straße die Grenzwerte einhält.









						Automobil: Beim Diesel kommt fast nichts mehr aus dem Auspuff
					

(np) Dieselautos waren noch nie so sauber wie heute. Die Zeitschrift Auto, Motor und Sport (Heft 9/20) und der britische Prüfspezialist Emissions Analytics haben den Stickoxid-Ausstoß (NOx) von BMW 520d, Mercedes-Benz GLE 350 und VW Golf 2.0 TDI auf der Straße gemessen.




					www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de


----------



## Amigo (5. Oktober 2021)

Gibt es bald kein Laschet Bashing mehr? 
Traurig wie die Linken absackten... FDP hat scheinbar viele Kiffer umgestimmt, rofl...


----------



## seahawk (5. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man hat FCKW verboten und plötzlich war es möglich, FCKW freie Kühlschränke zu bauen. vorher ging es nicht?
> Man hat den Katalysator verpflichtet. Von alleine ging es bei der Autoindustrie nicht?


Man hat aber keine Vorgaben gemacht welchen Ersatzstoff die Industrie zu verwenden hat, sondern nur Anforderungen definiert.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2021)

Macht man doch heute auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man hat aber keine Vorgaben gemacht welchen Ersatzstoff die Industrie zu verwenden hat, sondern nur Anforderungen definiert.


Und die Industrie hat einen Stoff verwendet, der als extremes Klimagas gilt, Mal sehen, wann der verboten wird.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Gibt es bald kein Laschet Bashing mehr?


Irgendwie zeigt sich Armin Laschet gar nicht mehr in den Medien seit der Bundestagswahl.
Hat er Angst wieder in ein Fettnäpfchen zu treten? 

*Edit:* Wie zuvor bei den Sondierungsgesprächen zwischen Union und FDP sind auch nach Gesprächen mit den Grünen wohl Inhalte nach aussen gedrungen: Laschet über Indiskretionen nach Sondierung: "Es nervt".

Da kann wohl irgendjemand nicht dicht halten bei der Union.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sonneborn hat mich mit seinem Verhalten im EU Parlament absolut positiv überrascht. Ich hab immer ein bisschen den Eindruck er hat nach der Wahl etwas Angst bekommen und nimmt die Sache nun ernster als der durchschnittliche Europaabgeordnete.



Da kämpft die Partei gerade mit ihren eigenen Wurzeln. Auf einmal sind jede Menge Leute drin, die tatsächlich Politik machen wollen und etwaigen erreichten Ämter auch gerecht werden  .
Vielleicht sollten sie das einfach als Meta-Satire verkaufen: Die anderen Parteien machen doch "nach der Wahl auch nie, was sie davor versprochen haben". Also muss man als Blödsinns-Satire-Partei nach der Wahl 1A-Sachpolitik abliefern.




RyzA schrieb:


> Nö. Gestern Abend bei "Hart aber fair" wurden Jugendliche auf der Straße interviewt warum sie FDP gewählt haben. Die meisten hatten  "Liberalismus" bzw Freiheitsrechte angegeben.



Hab ich nicht gesehen und würde weder haf noch Interviews von einzelnen Leuten auf der Straße als maßgeblich erachten, aber wenn es stimmt, fällt mir nur eins dazu ein: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre zum Thema Lese- und Medienkompetenz...




Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn?
> Letztens noch hat die FDP in NRW der Kohleindustrie Subventionen zugesichert.



Die FDP ist eigentlich fast immer für "Steuerzahlergeld an Unternehmen verschenken", das schließt auch Unternehmen ein, die zufälligerweise klimafreundlich sind. Wenn sie sich vehement gegen Subventionen für klimafeindliche Unternehmen einsetzen würden, dass wäre komisch. Aber einfach alle buttern, ist doch FDP pur.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder mit dem endgültigen Verbot der illegalen Abschalteinrichtungen war es Mercedes plötzlich möglich einen TDI zu bauen, der auch auf der Straße die Grenzwerte einhält.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, mit Ausnahme von VW waren ALLE Hersteller dazu in der Lage, weil sie es für die strengeren kalifornischen Testkriterien nämlich mussten. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat dabei BMW: Deren Diesel gehörten zwar noch zu den saubersten aus Deutschland, hatten aber auch einen viel zu kleinen Ad-Blue-Tank. Nachrüstung eines größeren? "Technisch unmöglich".
Gleiche Karrosserie, 9000 km weiter westlich: Gewünschter Tank serienmäßig drin...
Muss wohl eine andere Physik auf der anderen Seite des Teichs herrschen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht gesehen und würde weder haf noch Interviews von einzelnen Leuten auf der Straße als maßgeblich erachten, aber wenn es stimmt, fällt mir nur eins dazu ein: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre zum Thema Lese- und Medienkompetenz...


Ein anderer Beleg dafür ist, wenn man sich mal die Umfragewerte der FDP am Anfang von Corona anguckt und das Ergebnis der Bundestagswahl. Wurde auch gestern Abend bei Markus Lanz so gesagt und ist einleuchtend.
Die FDP hat für mehr Freiheitsrechte geworben und gerade in oder durch die Pandemie dafür viel Zuspruch bekommen.

Peer Steinbrück war übrigens auch gestern zu Gast bei Markus Lanz. Seine Einschätzung, dass die SPD, nur wegen Olaf Scholz so gut abgeschnitten hat, teile ich nicht. Mich persönlich überzeugt wirklich das Programm. Und natürlich hat die SPD auch von den Fehlern Laschets profitiert. Aber Peer Steinbrück kann mit den linken Vorsitzenden nicht viel anfangen. Das habe ich schon gemerkt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2021)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Und der Typ wird MP...


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

Morgen starten die 3´er Sondierungsgespräche für die Ampel-Koalition: Ampel ist „Wille der Bürger“, sagt Scholz

Mitlerweile ist sogar die Wirtschaft dafür: "Ampel die bessere Lösung" - Wirtschaft wendet sich von der Union ab

Allerdings ist Jamaika zwar immer unwahrscheinlicher aber noch nicht komplett ausgeschlossen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Oktober 2021)

Hoffen wir mal weiter, dass es ohne Union geht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Vogel abgeschossen hat dabei BMW: Deren Diesel gehörten zwar noch zu den saubersten aus Deutschland, hatten aber auch einen viel zu kleinen Ad-Blue-Tank. Nachrüstung eines größeren? "Technisch unmöglich".



Welche Reichweite hat der denn?
Sonst wird einfach bei der nächsten Pinkelpause ne Flasche rumgereicht. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, er weiß zumindest wie man zurücktritt. Vielen anderen wo es nötig wäre, wurde das noch nicht beigebracht.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

> Schleswig-Holsteins stellvertretende CDU-Landesvorsitzende Karin Prien hat ein Handyverbot für Partei-Sitzungen der Union gefordert. "Weg mit den Mobiltelefonen aus vertraulichen Sitzungen, und zwar sofort!", schrieb die Bildungsministerin von Schleswig-Holstein in einem Gastbeitrag für "Die Zeit". Prien ist auch Mitglied im CDU-Bundesvorstand.
> 
> Die Partei müsse zu vertraulichen Vorstands- und Präsidiumssitzungen zurückfinden, schrieb Prien. "Wenn wir das nicht schaffen, wird die Partei nicht wieder auf die Beine kommen." In der Vergangenheit wurden regelmäßig Kurzmitteilungen mit Details über Äußerungen von CDU-Politikern an die "Bild"-Redaktion gesendet. "So kann keine ehrliche Wahl-Aufarbeitung funktionieren", kritisierte Prien. "Man könnte Gremiensitzungen genauso gut gleich live im Fernsehen übertragen."
> 
> Die Durchstechereien seien "leider auch ein Beleg für die schlechte Verfassung, in der sich die Union derzeit befindet. Ohne Vertrauen untereinander verlieren wir das Vertrauen der Wähler und der Parteibasis gleichermaßen." Solche Indiskretionen müssten "aufgeklärt und geahndet" werden. "Dafür braucht es Regeln, die vom Partei- und Fraktionsvorstand konsequent durchgesetzt werden."


Quelle: Prien fordert Handyverbot in Parteisitzungen der Union



> Nach den Ankündigungen von Grünen und FDP für Sondierungen über eine Ampel-Koalition verschärft sich der Ton zwischen der CSU und den Liberalen. »Ohne die permanenten CSU-Blutgrätschen gegen Armin Laschet könnten wir morgen Sondierungsgespräche für eine Jamaika-Koalition beginnen«, twitterte der FDP-Politiker Konstantin Kuhle am Abend. »Dass Söder heute gegen Jamaika schießt, obwohl FDP und Grüne diese Variante explizit offen lassen, setzt seiner Obstruktion die Krone auf.«


Quelle: Der Ton zwischen CSU und FDP wird rauer

Der allgemeine Ton wir tatsächlich rauer oder schärfer.
Naja, mal gucken was Morgen bei den Ampel Sondierungen so rauskommt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Oktober 2021)

Wenn sie es ohne Union machen, wäre das Problem nicht mehr da.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn sie es ohne Union machen, wäre das Problem nicht mehr da.


Die will ja leider noch nicht in die Opposition gehen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der allgemeine Ton wir tatsächlich rauer oder schärfer.
> Naja, mal gucken was Morgen bei den Ampel Sondierungen so rauskommt.


Steile These meinerseits: Dass aus der FDP jetzt so betont und medienpräsent auf dem Verhalten der Union herumgehackt wird, könnte auch ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass man sich dort eigentlich bereits entschieden hat, aber schon mal vorbereitend eine Rechtfertigung gegenüber jenen Teilen der Partei- und Wählerbasis platziert, die eigentlich eher mit der Union liebäugeln.

So nach dem Motto: "Ja, hätten wir auch lieber gemacht, ging aber nicht, weil ... Nun ja, ihr habt es ja mitbekommen, wie die Verhandlungen liefen. Mit der Union war trotz etlicher inhaltlicher Übereisntimmungen gerade kein Staat zu machen. Stattdessen passen wir jetzt auf, dass rot-grün euch nicht zu viel reinwürgt. Sind wir nicht gut?"


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Und sie haben ja nicht mal unrecht. Wie willst du denn mit einer Partei verhandeln die es nicht mal schafft dass im kleinen Verhandlungskreis niemand live an die Bild-Zeitung berichtet?


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und sie haben ja nicht mal unrecht. Wie willst du denn mit einer Partei verhandeln die es nicht mal schafft dass im kleinen Verhandlungskreis niemand live an die Bild-Zeitung berichtet?


Man muss das aber auch verstehen. In der jetzigen Position der Union geht bei vielen Abgeordneten die, ähem, finanzielle Sonderunterstützung durch gewisse Interessenvertreter zurück. Da ist ein Bakschisch von der BILD (oder eher späterer Rückhalt durch diese) womöglich hoch willkommen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und sie haben ja nicht mal unrecht. Wie willst du denn mit einer Partei verhandeln die es nicht mal schafft dass im kleinen Verhandlungskreis niemand live an die Bild-Zeitung berichtet?


Wer sagt denn, dass die FDP da nicht kräftig mitgeholfen hat?


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Es wird ja gemunkelt, dass sich Grüne und FDP, nur noch die Option "Jamaika" offen lassen, damit sie mehr Verhandlungsdruck mit/gegen die SPD haben. Hoffentlich gibt die SPD gegenüber der FDP nicht zu viel nach. Gerade was Steuerfragen und Mindestlohn angeht. Aber sie darf auch nicht zu hart auftreten. Dabei wird viel Verhandlungsgeschick gefordert.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die FDP da nicht kräftig mitgeholfen hat?


Es wurden sowohl aus dem Zweiergespräch CDU/FDP als auch CDU/Grüne Interna verbreitet. Nichts von den Verhandlungen mit der SPD.
Wer kann es also nur gewesen sein...


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Gestern Abend war bei Markus Lanz eine interessante Jung-Politikerin zu Gast.
Diana Kinnert.  Deutsch-polnisch-philippinisch. Hat Politikwissenschaften und Philosophie studiert. Außerdem Jung-Unternehmerin. Eine sehr intelligente junge Frau. Nur wie ich finde in der falschen Partei.

CDU-Politikerin Kinnert wirft Söder "Sabotage" vor

Immerhin hat sie kein Blatt vor dem Mund genommen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2021)

Mich stört der Hut. Man nimmt die Kopfbedeckung ab, wenn man ein Haus betritt.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört der Hut. Man nimmt die Kopfbedeckung ab, wenn man ein Haus betritt.


Das ist wohl ihr "Markenzeichen". 

Meine Lieblings-Journalisten sind übrigens Robin Alexander und Markus Feldenkirchen.
Nicht nur wegen ihrer guten Beobachtungsgabe und Analysen, sondern weil sie das auch immer sehr unterhaltsam im Fernsehen rüberbringen.


----------



## Mottekus (7. Oktober 2021)

Ich wüsste gern mal, warum man die Kopfbedeckung abzunehmen hat?

Was ist der tiefere Sinn dahinter? Ich kenne es nur, weil es halt immer so anerzogen wurde/wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gern mal, warum man die Kopfbedeckung abzunehmen hat?
> 
> Was ist der tiefere Sinn dahinter? Ich kenne es nur, weil es halt immer so anerzogen wurde/wird.


Das liegt wohl daran, dass man Angst hat, dass der Himmel auf den Kopf fallen kann. Daher trägt man einen Hut. Da der Himmel in einem Haus aber nicht auf den Kopf fallen kann, nimmt man sie ab.
War beim Bund ja auch so. außerhalb immer die Mütze auf, innerhalb in die Tasche stecken.


----------



## Mottekus (7. Oktober 2021)

Ja, war beim Bund auch so und ergab auch da keinen Sinn. War halt so, weil ist so.
Das man außerhalb eine Mütze aufsetzen mag, um sich vor Wetterereignissen zu schützen...okay.

Das ich wegen einer Überdachung aber eine Kopfbedeckung nicht tragen "darf" aus Gründen wie "ist so" oder "unhöflich/gehört sich nicht" oder den Verweis darauf, dass man ja vor Regen geschützt ist, reicht mir allerdings nicht.

Ich selbst trage solch ein Schmuckstück nicht, aber sehe daran nichts verwerfliches und finde die Argumentation dagegen schwach.

Ist die selbe Denkweise wie:" Der hat blaue Haare, dem höre ich nicht zu!"

BTT:

Also ich finde gut, wie offen die Dame das ausspricht. So wirkt das Verhalten von Söder auch auf mich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Oktober 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gern mal, warum man die Kopfbedeckung abzunehmen hat?
> 
> Was ist der tiefere Sinn dahinter? Ich kenne es nur, weil es halt immer so anerzogen wurde/wird.


Es gab eine Zeit, wo fast alle Gegenstände einen konkreten Nutzen für den Besitzer hatten (kein von der Modebranche anerzogener Lifestylescheiss im Halbjahreszyklus). Hüte und Mützen haben vor Regen, zu heißer Sonne oder dem Schnee geschützt. Man hat sie abgenommen, sobald man zu Hause in Geborgenheit war. Sie nicht abzusetzen bedeutete, dass man sich nicht wohl fühlt bzw. nicht wie zu Hause. Das war sehr offensiv dem Gastgeber gegenüber.
Heutzutage betrachte ich das als einfach dämlich. Ohne ist doch viel bequemer.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Ich sehe das nicht mehr so eng. Der Komiker Torsten Sträter hat auch immer seine Mütze auf. Darüber beschwert sie niemand.

Außerdem geht es hier ja um Inhalte.


----------



## Mottekus (7. Oktober 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gab eine Zeit, wo fast alle Gegenstände einen konkreten Nutzen für den Besitzer hatten (kein von der Modebranche anerzogener Lifestylescheiss im Halbjahreszyklus). Hüte und Mützen haben vor Regen, zu heißer Sonne oder dem Schnee geschützt. Man hat sie abgenommen, sobald man zu Hause in Geborgenheit war. Sie nicht abzusetzen bedeutete, dass man sich nicht wohl fühlt bzw. nicht wie zu Hause. Das war sehr offensiv dem Gastgeber gegenüber.
> Heutzutage betrachte ich das als einfach dämlich. Ohne ist doch viel bequemer.


Okay, das ist eine Erklärung mit der ich arbeiten kann.
Das scheint dann aber auch ein Ding der Vergangenheit zu sein.

Gut, kann ich mit Leben. Mir persönlich ist es komplett egal, ob jemand ne Kopfbedeckung in überdachten/geschlossenen Räumen trägt. Wenn es nach mir ginge, darf jeder tragen, was er tragen mag. Es muss mir ja nicht gefallen, sondern der Person selbst.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Oktober 2021)

@topic
Bosbach fordert Laschets Rücktritt:








						Bosbach: Laschet sollte Generationswechsel in CDU moderieren
					

Der langjährige CDU-Innenexperte Wolfgang Bosbach hat Parteichef Armin Laschet nahegelegt, den Weg für einen Generationswechsel in der CDU freizumachen. Im




					www.t-online.de
				




Er kann sich leisten, die Wahrheit laut zu sagen. Ihm droht fast nix.
Eine Ampelkoalition wird immer wahrscheinlicher. Die Frage ist eher, wer die Posten kriegt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war bei Markus Lanz eine interessante Jung-Politikerin zu Gast.
> Diana Kinnert.  Deutsch-polnisch-philippinisch. Hat Politikwissenschaften und Philosophie studiert. Außerdem Jung-Unternehmerin. Eine sehr intelligente junge Frau. Nur wie ich finde in der falschen Partei.
> 
> CDU-Politikerin Kinnert wirft Söder "Sabotage" vor
> ...


Mal ganz ehrlich, Söder macht nichts anderes als die Union zu Erden und das völlig zu recht.
Was sich die CDU seit der"Berufung" von Laschet geleistet hat, können Zehnjährige besser und das meine ich todernst!
Neben dem Kandidaten, war der Wahlkampf plus das absolut nicht vorhandenen Program, zu dem man Laschet nicht mal mit Drohungen überreden (zwingen) konnte, unter aller Sau.
Söder hatte ein Program, was viele irgendwie vergessen!
Wenn  Laschet und einige "Leute" im Konrad Adenauer Haus meinen, sie könnten einen Laschet als neue Merkel verkaufen, müssen ziemlich viele Drähte im Oberstübchen völlig falsch verkabelt sein.
Was sich Laschet und seine verantwortliche Riege seit April und vor allen Dingen seit der Wahlnacht leisten, grenzt an körperlichen Schmerz. Der arme Junge hat so wenig "Eier", m.A. nach sind sie einfach nicht vorhanden, dass das alles nur noch zum Schämen ist.
Wer so einen Scheiss baut, sollte *endlich* die Einsicht haben abzutreten, man kann es sich ohne Scham einfach nicht mehr ansehen.
Was bitte soll ein Kanzler Laschet denn darstellen, außer eine Karikatur des 21. Jahrhunderts, glaubst du ernsthaft dieser Mann hat in irgendeiner Weise irgendwo (eigene Partei, Koalitionspartner, Bundestag, Bundesrat, Bevölkerung, Ausland) auch nur den Hauch oder Anschein von Autorität, Kompetenz und Überzeugungskraft?!
Söder spricht das völlig zu recht aus, mit Laschet ist die CDU würdelos.
Er ist in den Ring gestiegen und hat so krachend verloren, da muss man keine Erleuchtung haben, um abzutreten, ausser man will sich völlig der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Ja Laschet mag das falsche Pferd gewesen sein auf das man gesetzt hat.
Aber er hat auch viel Pech gehabt. Kann einen schon irgendwo Leid tun.
Söders Sticheleien auch schon im Wahlkampf haben der gesamten Partei aber geschadet.
Der hat wohl selber nicht verkraften können das er kein Kanzlerkandidat wurde.


----------



## Mottekus (7. Oktober 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bosbach fordert Laschets Rücktritt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einen Generationenwechsel wäre mal erfrischend. Also wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass die neuen Personalien dann auch eine Generation jünger sind. Dürften ungefähr 20-30 Jahre sein?


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja Laschet mag das falsche Pferd gewesen sein auf das man gesetzt hat.
> Aber er hat auch viel Pech gehabt. Kann einen schon irgendwo Leid tun.
> Söders Sticheleien auch schon im Wahlkampf haben der gesamten Partei aber geschadet.
> Der hat wohl selber nicht verkraften können das er keine Kanzlerkandidat wurde.


Ich bin kein Fan vom Söder, aber hätte man der Stimmung in der Bevölkerung mehr Beachtung geschenkt, dann hätte man von Anfang an Söder aufstellen müssen. Kam zumindest mir von Anfang an so rüber.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan vom Söder, aber hätte man der Stimmung in der Bevölkerung mehr Beachtung geschenkt, dann hätte man von Anfang an Söder aufstellen müssen. Kam zumindest mir von Anfang an so rüber.


Ja, Gerade im Osten hat er viel Zuspruch bekommen. Dann hätten dort nicht soviele AfD gewählt.
Dann hätte das Wahlergebnis der Union vermutlich bei ~ 30% gelegen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja Laschet mag das falsche Pferd gewesen sein auf das man gesetzt hat.
> Aber er hat auch viel Pech gehabt. Kann einen schon irgendwo Leid tun.
> Söders Sticheleien auch schon im Wahlkampf haben der gesamten Partei aber geschadet.
> Der hat wohl selber nicht verkraften können das er keine Kanzlerkandidat wurde.


Ja, aber niemand hat behauptet, das Politik ein schönes Geschäft ist!
Er ist in den Ring gestiegen, *trotz der wesentlich schlechteren Umfrageergebnisse und hat Söder ins Gesicht gesagt, dass er ihn NIEMALS unterstüzen würde.*
Wer sich soweit aus dem Fenster lehnt, sollte auch endlich den Anstand haben, die Konsequenzen seines Handelns zu tragen.
Man kann als normaler Mensch, dieses würdelose Verhalten einfach nicht mehr ertragen und es lag nicht nur an seiner Person, sondern eben auch an seinem Verhalten und der einfach zu keinem Zeitpunkt vorhandenen Strategie.
Die "Memme" soll endlich den Hof verlassen.


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Einen Generationenwechsel wäre mal erfrischend.


Nicht nur Generationswechsel, um z.B. Schäuble zu verhindern, sondern auch bitte einmal kräftig das Personalkarussell drehen. Ansonsten kommt am Ende noch Masken-Jens, Guttenplag oder ein Merz präsentiert sich mal wieder als die junge Garde des Proletariats der Union, obwohl er schon seit den 90ern in der Bundespolitik und den oberen Riegen der Union rummäandert. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die "Memme" soll endlich den Hof verlassen.


Es gehören immer zwei zum Tango. Die Union selber hätte schon eine Sondersitzung, Sonderparteitag oder dergleichen einberufen können, um ihn abzuservieren oder wie es bei der Union normalerweise üblich ist, nach Brüssel abzuschieben.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2021)

Der Artikel bringt es wirklich auf den Punkt!









						Rezo: „Wertloser Journalismus“ – darum ist sein Halbwissen gefährlich - WELT
					

Mit Bekanntheit geht Verantwortung einher. Wenn Rezo seine unausgegorenen Ansichten verbreitet, beeinflusst er viele junge Menschen – ob er will oder nicht. Deshalb sind seine aktuellen Äußerungen zur Wirkung des Journalismus nicht nur falsch, sondern gefährlich.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn Laschet und einige "Leute" im Konrad Adenauer Haus meinen, sie könnten einen Laschet als neue Merkel verkaufen, müssen ziemlich viele Drähte im Oberstübchen völlig falsch verkabelt sein.


Diese Menschen hatten aber schon vor Merkel viel in der Partei zu sagen, Stichwort Schäuble.
Und trotzdem kam von dir nie etwas gegen die Menschen die diese Entscheidung pro Laschet herbeigeführt haben
obwohl deine Aussage mit dem Oberstübchen schon vorher zutraf.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Artikel bringt es wirklich auf den Punkt!


Der Artikel sagt, dass unabhängiger Journalismus wichtig ist. Stimmt!
Deswegen sollte man auch keine Springer Presse lesen 
Es ist, wie ich schon oft gesagt habe, bezeichnend, dass du immer und immer wieder ausgerechnet Springer Artikel
verlinkst und die ganzen anderen konservativen Blätter wie die FAZ mehr oder weniger außen vor lässt.
Oder ist die FAZ heute auch zu Links? 

Btw
Die Welt sollte wenn sie was machen will lieber versuchen die Behauptungen zu widerlegen als 
irgendwelche Meinungen zu veröffentlichen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Söders Sticheleien auch schon im Wahlkampf haben der gesamten Partei aber geschadet.


Sollte er etwa wortwörtlich sagen was er denkt? 


Poulton schrieb:


> oder wie es bei der Union normalerweise üblich ist, nach Brüssel abzuschieben.


Naja Uschi ist in ihrer neuen Position immerhin weniger peinlich als in ihrer Funktion als
Verteidigungsministerin und vertritt auf EU Ebene auch latent modernere Positionen als die CDU.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder ist die FAZ heute auch zu Links?


Ich habe die FAZ abonniert! 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Die Welt sollte wenn sie was machen will lieber versuchen die Behauptungen zu widerlegen als
> irgendwelche Meinungen zu veröffentlichen.











						Rezo: „Zerstörung der Presse“ im Faktencheck – YouTuber macht Fehler - WELT
					

Sein Video „Die Zerstörung der Presse” hat bald drei Millionen Aufrufe. Die Resonanz ist vielerorts positiv, auch unter Journalisten. Im „Spiegel” zum Beispiel heißt es: „Was Rezo sagt, stimmt alles.” Das stimmt nur eben nicht.




					www.welt.de
				




Echt jetzt?
Ist dir eingentlich nichts mehr peinlich!


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe die FAZ aboniert!


Der Verfall der deutschen Sprache schreitet echt voran.




__





						abonnieren
					

Definition, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme und Grammatik von 'abonnieren' auf Duden online nachschlagen. Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.




					www.duden.de
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?


Oh das ist ja gar nicht zum aktuellen Thema^^
Aber seis drum:


> führt eine Verkürzung im redaktionellen Vorspann *tatsächlich *zu einem Faktenfehler.





> Allerdings handelt es sich bei Breytons Text um einen Kommentar, also einen Meinungsbeitrag der Journalistin, der auch als solcher gekennzeichnet ist.


Eine Implikation, dass eine Meinung keine falsche Fakten beinhalten kann? Wow


> Der von der Redaktion gesetzte – völlig unangemessene – Titel: „Helene Fischer in Hamburg: Man könnte es ,nuttig’ nennen”. Rezo macht nur erneut zwei Fehler. Zum einen liest er vor: „Man könnte sie ,nuttig’ nennen”. Das korrigiert er immerhin mit einer kurzen Einblendung. Zum anderen aber verschweigt er einen wichtigen Fakt, den er stattdessen ebenfalls nur für wenige Sekunden im Stile von „Kleingedrucktem” einblendet: WELT änderte den Titel des Textes damals nach Leserhinweisen und bat für die unangemessene Wortwahl um Entschuldigung.


Mal wieder sagt der Faktencheck:
Hey das haben wir aber geändert, das hat Rezo aber auch gezeigt, das ist aber trotzdem unwahr obwohl es stimmt.

Man könnte immer weiter machen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist dir eingentlich nichts mehr peinlich!


Meine CDU Mitgliedschaft und mit Armin Laschet und Herbert Reul auf Fotos zu sehen zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Laschet kündigt Rückzug vom CDU-Vorsitz an

Mal gucken wie lange er dann noch Kanzler-Kandidat bleibt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darüber beschwert sie niemand.


Ich rege mich da immer total auf. Verdammt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> oder wie es bei der Union normalerweise üblich ist, nach Brüssel abzuschieben.


"Europa nicht den Luschen überlassen" wäre jedenfalls eine simple Anpassung der dazugehörigen Kritik


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

> Die Generalsekretäre der Ampel-Verhandler zeigten sich nach den ersten Sondierungen zufrieden. „Das war für uns ein besonderer Tag“, sagte SPD-Generalsekretär Lars Klingbeil. „Das war ein Gespräch, das intensiv war.“ Man wolle gemeinsam etwas erreichen. „Alle Parteien sollen ihre Schwerpunkte setzen können.“ Schon am Montag soll es laut Klingbeil für die Ampel-Sondierungen weitergehen.
> 
> FDP-Generalsekretär Volker Wissing bewertet die Gespräche positiv: „Das heutige Gespräch macht Mut.“ Es werde allerdings ein schwieriger Weg. Das Präsidium der FDP habe gleich nach der Sondierung getagt und sich einstimmig für eine vertiefte Sondierung ab Montag ausgesprochen.
> 
> Grünen-Bundesgeschäftsführer Michael Kellner macht deutlich: „Es ist ein gemeinsames Vertrauen da.“ Bei allen Auseinandersetzungen im Wahlkampf sei es ein starkes Zeichen, dass alle drei Parteien vertrauensvoll miteinander sprechen könnten. „Natürlich ist da noch ein ganzes Stück des Weges zu gehen.“ Zwischen den Parteien sei vereinbart, dass sie weiter keine Zwischenstände ihrer Gespräche veröffentlichten.


Quelle: Optimismus nach ersten Ampel-Sondierungen: Am Montag geht es in die nächste Runde

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Ich denke die haben eine Basis zum verhandeln gefunden.


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine CDU Mitgliedschaft und mit Armin Laschet und Herbert Reul auf Fotos zu sehen zu sein.


Zum ersten Teil: Ich dachte du wärst aus dem Verein ausgetreten?
zum zweiten: pics or it didn't happen


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

Laschet-Statement sorgt für Verwirrung

Er will seinen Parteivorsitz abgeben und hält weiter an Jamaika fest. Als Kanzler ist er auch nicht gewollt. 
Da sollte er allmählich einsehen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laschet-Statement sorgt für Verwirrung
> 
> Er will seinen Parteivorsitz abgeben und hält weiter an Jamaika fest. Als Kanzler ist er auch nicht gewollt.
> Da sollte er allmählich einsehen.


Das ist seine Persönlichkeitsstruktur, er lebt anscheinend 100% "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt".


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=613ifv0wbGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zum ersten Teil: Ich dachte du wärst aus dem Verein ausgetreten?


Bin ich ja auch, es ist mir aber peinlich


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bin ich ja auch, es ist mir aber peinlich


Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laschet kündigt Rückzug vom CDU-Vorsitz an
> 
> Mal gucken wie lange er dann noch Kanzler-Kandidat bleibt.


Was fürn Clown!
Kommender Rücktritt, hält aber immer noch an Jamaika fest  Sonst geht es ihm gut?! Ich denke, er lebt im parallelen Luschet-Universum..


----------



## DKK007 (7. Oktober 2021)

Ist zu hoffen, dass sich dann sein Nachfolger klar für Opposition ausspricht.









						ARD-DeutschlandTrend: 63 Prozent für SPD-geführte Bundesregierung
					

Eine Mehrheit der Deutschen wünscht sich eine SPD-geführte Bundesregierung. Eine Koalition von SPD, Grünen und FDP finden 53 Prozent gut. Ein Bündnis von Union, Grünen und FDP erreicht deutlich weniger Zuspruch. Von Ellen Ehni.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja Laschet mag das falsche Pferd gewesen sein auf das man gesetzt hat.
> Aber er hat auch viel Pech gehabt. Kann einen schon irgendwo Leid tun.
> Söders Sticheleien auch schon im Wahlkampf haben der gesamten Partei aber geschadet.
> Der hat wohl selber nicht verkraften können das er kein Kanzlerkandidat wurde.


Wie mein alter Chef immer zu sagen pflegte: Wenn der Schnee schmilzt, dann siehst du wo die Kacke liegt. 

Dieser Denkzettel hat der Union überhaupt nicht geschadet. Es ist dringend Zeit geworden das dieser verkalkte Dinosaurier endlich mal den Hintern hoch bekommt. Das hat auch nichts mit Glück oder Pech zu tun, sondern höchstens mit schlechter Kommunikation und Organisation innerhalb der Partei. Laschet hat einfach im Wahrkampf ein paar richtig große Böcke geschossen. Und wenn ich einen Bock schieße, dann muss ich dafür auch die Verantwortung übernehmen. Ob ich jetzt Laschet oder Söder heiße, ist dabei völlig egal. In der Opposition hat die Union massig Zeit sich neu und zeitgemäß aufzustellen. Und ja, dazu gehört in meinen Augen eben eine Poltik welche sich FÜR die Bürger einsetzt und nicht das ganze Geld den Firmen oder Reichen zuschustert.

Man muss sich einfach eingestehen, das die SPD beim Thema Geld einfach die besseren Karten ausgespielt hat. Schön hier zu sehen: 



> Die *Familie* mit zwei Kindern und einem *Jahreseinkommen von 40.000 Euro* hätte mit der *SPD* über *4.000 Euro mehr* in der Haushaltskasse. Bei *CDU und CSU* wären es nur *940 Euro*.
> Ein *Single* mit satten *300.000 Euro Jahreseinkommen* hingegen bekäme bei *CDU und CSU* noch mal über *8.300 Euro* zusätzlich geschenkt. Bei der SPD müsste ein solcher Spitzenverdiener hingegen *11.440 Euro* mehr beitragen.
> Eine/r *Alleinerziehende* mit zwei Kindern und *20.000 Euro Jahreseinkommen* hätte bei der *SPD 2.830 Euro zusätzlich* zur Verfügung – mit *CDU und CSU nur 1060 Euro*.


Quelle: *Klick* 

Klar, die Union selbst ist auch nicht unschuldig an dem "Desaster".  Aber was erwartest du von einem Runderboot, in dem gefühlt jeder Ruderer in eine andere Richtung rudert und dazu das Boot noch ein riesen Leck hat?! Der Kapitän (Laschet) hat zwar einen Eimer, aber der hat eben auch zuviele Löcher.

Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedem von denen sollte mittlerweile klar sein, wohin die Reise geht, wenn die älteren Wählerschichten weggebrochen sind. Wenn du gerade die Erstwähler und jungen Menschen mitnehmen willst, dann brauchst du auch entsprechende Inhalte. Wenn du die nicht hast, dann siehe Grafik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (8. Oktober 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> @topic
> Bosbach fordert Laschets Rücktritt:
> 
> 
> ...



Ein "Generationenwechsel" alleine wird da nicht reichen. Der waere auch damit schon erreicht, dass in vier Jahren Kuban als Spitzenkandidat ins Rennen geht. Der ist laut Personalausweis dann vielleicht juenger und erfuellt damit Bosbachs "Generationenwechsel", hat aber ausser "Rot-Rot-Gruen verhindern!"-Geschrei inhaltlich noch weniger zu bieten als Merz.

Was die CDU braucht, ist ein _Thema_ und ein _Angebot_. Erhard stand fuer die soziale Marktwirtschaft, Kohl fuer die deutsche Einheit und Merkel fuer Moderation. Kann man retrospektiv alles sehr kritisch sehen - aber immerhin waren es Themen ihrer Zeit. Wenn die CDU 2025 wieder nur vor einem herbeiphantasierten Linksrutsch (Fun Fact - mit den Gruenen wuerde man gerne und mit der SPD hat man viele Monde lang auskoemmlich regiert) warnt, kann sie auch gleich die 5-Prozent-Huerde ins Visier nehmen.

P. S. Ausgerechnet die Altlast Bosbach (der sich nicht zu schade war, mit dem NSAfD-Ehrenmitglied Maassen Wahlkampf zu machen) findet, die CDU braeuchte eine Verjuengungskur. Genau mein Humor.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Was die CDU braucht, ist ein _Thema_ und ein _Angebot_. Erhard stand fuer die soziale Marktwirtschaft, Kohl fuer die deutsche Einheit und Merkel fuer Moderation.


Merkel stand eher für Zurückhaltung. Ausser in Krisen wo sie reagieren musste.
Aber das hätte auch jeder andere Kanzler geschafft.


----------



## seahawk (8. Oktober 2021)

Die CDU ist personell, inhaltlich und politisch erledigt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2021)

> Nach einem ersten gemeinsamen Treffen wollen SPD, Grüne und FDP nun tiefer in die Sondierungsgespräche gehen. Sollte es dann zu Koalitionsverhandlungen über ein gemeinsames Regierungsbündnis kommen, wollen auch die Jusos ein Mitspracherecht haben.
> 
> »Wenn nach den Sondierungen konkret über die Inhalte der Ampel verhandelt wird, müssen die Jusos mit am Tisch sitzen«, sagte die Vorsitzende der SPD-Jugendorganisation, Jessica Rosenthal, dem Redaktionsnetzwerk Deutschland (RND). »Für uns geht es dabei um sozialen Fortschritt wie beispielsweise die Überwindung von Hartz IV, genauso wie um die Durchsetzung unserer jugendpolitischen Forderungen.«


Quelle: Jusos wollen bei Ampelverhandlungen »mit am Tisch sitzen«

Das könnte die Ampel Verhandlungen, gerade mit der FDP, schwieriger machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein anderer Beleg dafür ist, wenn man sich mal die Umfragewerte der FDP am Anfang von Corona anguckt und das Ergebnis der Bundestagswahl. Wurde auch gestern Abend bei Markus Lanz so gesagt und ist einleuchtend.
> Die FDP hat für mehr Freiheitsrechte geworben und gerade in oder durch die Pandemie dafür viel Zuspruch bekommen.



Oh, ich zweifle nicht an, dass die FDP durch das Thema insgesamt Wähler gewonnen hat. Quer"denker" sind ja sogar so blöd, in großer Zahl die Basis oder die AfD zu wählen, da ist es absolut zu erwarten, dass im Übergangsbereich auch viele Lindner auf dem Leim gegangen sind, ohne sich jemals damit auseinanderzusetzen, für was für Politik sich die FDP tatsächlich einsetzt.
Was mich überrascht hat: Das die FDP bei JUGENDLICHEN wegen diesem Thema MEHR zugelegt haben soll als bei Älteren. Denn mein Eindruck ist eben, dass Jugendliche dem Lockerungswettbewerb kritischer gegenüberstanden, als Ältere und sich eher eine durchdachte Corona-Politik wünschen denn FDP-Populismus (oder Unions-Klientelpolitik), allgemein aber andere (FDP-ferne) Themen für wichtiger halten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Reichweite hat der denn?
> Sonst wird einfach bei der nächsten Pinkelpause ne Flasche rumgereicht.



Die Harnstoff-Reichweite wurde bei den Schummeldieseln doch eben dadurch erreicht, dass man einfach weniger eingespritzt und mehr hinten rausgesaut hat. Weil das mit europäischer Physik "technisch anders nicht machbar ist", nur mit amerikanicher Physik scheinbar doch...




Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die FDP da nicht kräftig mitgeholfen hat?



Lindner fühlt sich bei Springer zwar auch wohl, aber da auch Interna aus den Gesprächen zwischen Grünen und CDU geleakt wurden, fällt er als Verantwortlicher flach.




Painkiller schrieb:


> Jedem von denen sollte mittlerweile klar sein, wohin die Reise geht, wenn die älteren Wählerschichten weggebrochen sind. Wenn du gerade die Erstwähler und jungen Menschen mitnehmen willst, dann brauchst du auch entsprechende Inhalte. Wenn du die nicht hast, dann siehe Grafik:



Alte Wähler sind eine nachwachsende Ressource. Seit mindestens einem Vierteljahrhundert liegen tendentiell Grüne und FDP bei den Jungwählern vorne, aber ein Großteil von denen ändert seine Meinung, wenn sie älter werden.
(War bei mir nicht anders. Wenn auch nicht zugunsten von SPD oder gar Union und natürlich auch nicht wegen mir, sondern weil die Grünen heute auch nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal waren  .)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Jedem von denen sollte mittlerweile klar sein, wohin die Reise geht, wenn die älteren Wählerschichten weggebrochen sind. Wenn du gerade die Erstwähler und jungen Menschen mitnehmen willst, dann brauchst du auch entsprechende Inhalte. Wenn du die nicht hast, dann siehe Grafik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Reise soll man also anhand einer Stimmungsschwankung erkennen können, sein wir mal offen, wie gut manche Parteien abschneiden unterliegt einer aktuellen Stimmung, wie wäre die Wahl ausgegangen wenn Merkel weitermachen wollen würde, wenn es keine Pandemie gegeben hätte.
Immer witzig solche Grafiken zu sehen und das andere glauben das sich dies über Jahrzehnte hinweg ziehen wird, vor allem sollte man sich auch ansehen warum die Jugend so gewählt hat, ich bezweifle das die heutige Jugend in deren 50ern genauso wählen würde. 
Natürlich wurde so gewählt, bei den Grünen kann man das sofort verstehen warum, aber unterstützen sie auch die anderen Poltischen Ansichten, dass auf Dauer, hmmm - ich will es zumindest hoffen.
Das ist ähnlich bei der FDP, nur da ist es eher Digitalisierung und Freiheitsrechte (Mecker Mecker Mecker, ich darf in der Pandemie nicht alles genauso machen wie zuvor... *Jeder soll selbst auf sich schauen*), in Wahrheit ist die FDP die Hardcore Version der CDU/CSU, für reiche und Firmen, die kacken bei den sozialen Fragen doch vollkommen ab, wenn es bei den gut gebildeten und erfolgreichen mal im Leben nicht so toll läuft, begreifen die das erst wirklich.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oh, ich zweifle nicht an, dass die FDP durch das Thema insgesamt Wähler gewonnen hat. Quer"denker" sind ja sogar so blöd, in großer Zahl die Basis oder die AfD zu wählen, da ist es absolut zu erwarten, dass im Übergangsbereich auch viele Lindner auf dem Leim gegangen sind, ohne sich jemals damit auseinanderzusetzen, für was für Politik sich die FDP tatsächlich einsetzt.
> Was mich überrascht hat: Das die FDP bei JUGENDLICHEN wegen diesem Thema MEHR zugelegt haben soll als bei Älteren. Denn mein Eindruck ist eben, dass Jugendliche dem Lockerungswettbewerb kritischer gegenüberstanden, als Ältere und sich eher eine durchdachte Corona-Politik wünschen denn FDP-Populismus (oder Unions-Klientelpolitik), allgemein aber andere (FDP-ferne) Themen für wichtiger halten.


Ich denke für die jungen Menschen waren die Corona-Einschränkungen am schlimmsten und die FDP hat viel mit Freiheitsrechten propagiert. Dazu dann noch der Corona-Regelbrecher Wolfgang Kubicki der sich geoutet hat. Das ist bei den jungen Wählern gut angekommen.



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das ist ähnlich bei der FDP, nur da ist es eher Digitalisierung und Freiheitsrechte (Mecker Mecker Mecker, ich darf in der Pandemie nicht alles genauso machen wie zuvor... *Jeder soll selbst auf sich schauen*), in Wahrheit ist die FDP die Hardcore Version der CDU/CSU, für reiche und Firmen, die kacken bei den sozialen Fragen doch vollkommen ab, wenn es bei den gut gebildeten und erfolgreichen mal im Leben nicht so toll läuft, begreifen die das erst wirklich.


Das schlimme ist das man mit so einer Partei jetzt verhandeln muß.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2021)

Das praktische an der FDP ist ja dass sie alles sein kann was Lindner die Karriere fördert. Wenn er aus irgend einem Grund glauben sollte eine weit linke Koalition bringt ihn persönlich weiter wird er auch das tun  .
Nur schade dass er halt auch an die möglichen Vorstandsposten nach der aktiven Zeit in der Politik denkt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das praktische an der FDP ist ja dass sie alles sein kann was Lindner die Karriere fördert. Wenn er aus irgend einem Grund glauben sollte eine weit linke Koalition bringt ihn persönlich weiter wird er auch das tun  .


Naja, 2017 hat er sich über den Tisch gezogen gefühlt.  Also alles mitmachen nur wegen eines Postens glaube ich nicht. 

*Edit:* Wie war da nochmal sein Spruch : "Lieber gar nicht regieren als schlecht!"


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, 2017 hat er sich über den Tisch gezogen gefühlt.  Also alles mitmachen nur wegen eines Postens glaube ich nicht.
> 
> *Edit:* Wie war da nochmal sein Spruch : "Lieber gar nicht regieren als schlecht!"


Ich fand 2013 super, als bei der FDP alle ihre Jobs verloren hatten und tatsächlich wieder arbeiten mussten. 
Na ja, arbeiten ist das falsche Wort, wenn man als Ex Gesundheitsminister zur Allianz Versicherung wechselt und dann dort den Job weiter macht, den man schon im Ministerium gemacht hat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand 2013 super, als bei der FDP alle ihre Jobs verloren hatten und tatsächlich wieder arbeiten mussten.
> Na ja, arbeiten ist das falsche Wort, wenn man als Ex Gesundheitsminister zur Allianz Versicherung wechselt und dann dort den Job weiter macht, den man schon im Ministerium gemacht hat.



Bester Beweis, dass man sich aus der Leiharbeit herausarbeiten kann, genau wie die EffDehPeh ja immer behauptet hat


----------



## seahawk (9. Oktober 2021)

Rot-Grün dürfen sich von der FDP nicht erpressen lassen. Lieber Neuwahlen, als sich zum Diener neoliberaler Interessen zu machen! Rot-Grün-Rot ist bei Neuwahlen möglich!


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Rot-Grün dürfen sich von der FDP nicht erpressen lassen.


Dabei stimme ich zu!



seahawk schrieb:


> Lieber Neuwahlen, als sich zum Diener neoliberaler Interessen zu machen! Rot-Grün-Rot ist bei Neuwahlen möglich!


Bei Neuwahlen, könnten die Linken das Pech haben, gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag zu kommen.
Und laut aktueller Umfragen würde die FDP noch mehr zulegen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Rot-Grün dürfen sich von der FDP nicht erpressen lassen. Lieber Neuwahlen, als sich zum Diener neoliberaler Interessen zu machen! Rot-Grün-Rot ist bei Neuwahlen möglich!



Stimmt, neoliberalen Plänen wie der Zerschlagung des DB-Konzerns in noch mehr, mitunter PPP-, Unternehmen muss dringend entgegen gewirkt werden! Oh wait, das waren ja die Grünen...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zerschlagung des DB-Konzerns


Das kann man auch in der Praxis so oder so sehen.

Die großen Vorbilder in der Bahn Welt sind Japan und die Schweiz.
Japan mit einem Haufen Privatbahnen und die Schweiz mit einer starken Staatsbahn.

Wir können also auch beim Thema Bahn nicht automatisch entscheiden weil die Realität beides
als tragfähige Systeme präsentiert.

Außerdem sind Bahnkonzerne historisch gesehen fast zu 100 Prozent als Privatunternehmen entstanden.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Bahnkonzerne historisch gesehen fast zu 100 Prozent als Privatunternehmen entstanden.


????
Nur im agelsächsischen Bereich!
In Deutschland gab es *nur Staatsbahnen*, im Kaissereich auf Landesebene ,mit der Weimarer Republik die Reichsbahn.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In Deutschland gab es *nur Staatsbahnen*, im Kaissereich auf Landesebene ,mit der Weimarer Republik die Reichsbahn.











						Ludwigseisenbahn – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Das erste deutsche EVU, eine Privatbahn zwischen Nürnberg und Fürth mit der bekannten Adler.

Natürlich war das Phänomen der Privatbahnen nicht so ausgeprägt wie im angelsächsischem Raum, aber im Bezug auf Deutschland von *nur *Staatsbahnen zu sprechen ist schlicht falsch. 
Es gab zig Privatbahnen und die haben nicht nur kleine Nebenstrecken betrieben sondern Netze von größerem Umfang und erheblicher Länge.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ludwigseisenbahn – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach nur LOL!








						Geschichte der Eisenbahn in Deutschland – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Oktober 2021)

*"Die Ampel ist "noch lange nicht in trockenen Tüchern", sagt Grünen-Chef Robert Habeck. Und: Der FDP-Vize Kubicki hält Jamaika noch nicht für ausgeschlossen. "

... da kommt noch was ..... und die schwarzen sind so was von flexibel, wie eine Eisenstange .....*


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Einfach nur LOL!


Don du bist an einem Diskurs offensichtlich nicht interessiert.

Kleiner Exkurs zur Aussagenlogik, wenn du sagst, dass es in Deutschland nur Staatsbahnen gab dann reicht eine einzige private Bahn um diese Aussage als falsch zu deklarieren.
Ich hab dir eine verlinkt, ich könnte dir zig weitere verlinken.

Ich hab Recht, ich hab es nachgewiesen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Markus Söder schiesst weiter gegen Laschet. Bekommt aber auch Gegenwind

Söder teilt gegen Laschet aus


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bekommt aber auch Gegenwind






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBtYtWlO8Kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



?


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Rot-Grün dürfen sich von der FDP nicht erpressen lassen. Lieber Neuwahlen, als sich zum Diener neoliberaler Interessen zu machen!


Als Rot-Grün das letzte mal an der Macht war, haben sie sich von ganz allein zum Bettvorleger der Interessenverbände des Kapitals gemacht. Agenda 2010, Finanzmarktderegulierung, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmer, ...


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Als Rot-Grün das letzte mal an der Macht war, haben sie sich von ganz allein zum Bettvorleger der Interessenverbände des Kapitals gemacht. Agenda 2010, Finanzmarktderegulierung, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmer, ...


Man muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass sie von der Kohlregierung damals, eine sehr hohe Arbeitslosigkeit und Staatsverschuldung übernommen hatten. Aber klar mit der Agenda 2010 wurde auch einiges falsch gemacht. Das hat die  SPD versucht über Jahre nachzubessern. U.a. mit der Einführung des Mindestlohns (auch wenn der noch nicht perfekt ist und Lücken hat). Ohne die Union hätte sie bestimmt schon eher noch mehr gemacht. Ihr aktuelles Wahlprogramm ist links ausgelegt. Mal gucken was davon noch übrig bleibt, wenn man sich auf eine Ampel Koalition geeinigt hat.


----------



## seahawk (10. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Als Rot-Grün das letzte mal an der Macht war, haben sie sich von ganz allein zum Bettvorleger der Interessenverbände des Kapitals gemacht. Agenda 2010, Finanzmarktderegulierung, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmer, ...


Und dieser Sündenfall darf nie wieder passieren. Imho ist es mit der FDP ausgeschlossen die notwendigen Maßnahmen im Land zu ergreifen und für Gerechtigkeit zu sorgen. Die Steuern für Reiche müssen massiv hoch!


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

> Im Willy-Brandt-Haus wird versucht, Demut auszustrahlen vor den Sondierungen. Das einzig kämpferische der SPD hängt noch im Hintergrund, das "Olaf packt das"-Banner. Doch die Sozialdemokraten sollen alle die Füße still halten, werden auf Geschlossenheit und Verschwiegenheit eingeschworen. Bloß nicht über rote Linien reden, wird vor allem den neu ins Parlament eingezogenen SPD-Abgeordneten eingebläut. Das Vorbild: Olaf Scholz, der sich derzeit nicht kämpferisch gibt, nicht die Stimme erhebt.
> 
> Die Strategie kann aufgehen, meint Albrecht von Lucke, Politikwissenschaftler und Publizist der "Blätter für deutsche und internationale Politik". "Olaf Scholz hat doch bisher eine ungemein clevere Strategie gefahren, er hat sich regelrecht demütig gegeben, er hat genau gewusst: Die Selbstzerstörungsmomente werden unser aller Fokus voll auf die Union lenken" sagt er.
> 
> Grüne und FDP müssten sich erst einmal in die neue Situation einfinden, sie konnten sich quasi unterhaken, Liebesschwüre aussenden. "Und er konnte abwarten", so von Lucke weiter.


Quelle: Scholz und die Sondierungen: Kein Wort zu viel

Morgen geht´s hoffentlich erfolgreich weiter.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alte Wähler sind eine nachwachsende Ressource. Seit mindestens einem Vierteljahrhundert liegen tendentiell Grüne und FDP bei den Jungwählern vorne, aber ein Großteil von denen ändert seine Meinung, wenn sie älter werden.
> (War bei mir nicht anders. Wenn auch nicht zugunsten von SPD oder gar Union und natürlich auch nicht wegen mir, sondern weil die Grünen heute auch nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal waren  .)


Das haben die großen Parteien irgendwie alle gemeinsam.  Ich bin auch kein Fan der Big Player.



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Die Reise soll man also anhand einer Stimmungsschwankung erkennen können, sein wir mal offen, wie gut manche Parteien abschneiden unterliegt einer aktuellen Stimmung, wie wäre die Wahl ausgegangen wenn Merkel weitermachen wollen würde, wenn es keine Pandemie gegeben hätte.
> Immer witzig solche Grafiken zu sehen und das andere glauben das sich dies über Jahrzehnte hinweg ziehen wird, vor allem sollte man sich auch ansehen warum die Jugend so gewählt hat, ich bezweifle das die heutige Jugend in deren 50ern genauso wählen würde.
> Natürlich wurde so gewählt, bei den Grünen kann man das sofort verstehen warum, aber unterstützen sie auch die anderen Poltischen Ansichten, dass auf Dauer, hmmm - ich will es zumindest hoffen.


Es ist mir völlig klar, das Stimmungen und Ereignisse da mit reinspielen. Auch die Jugend wird älter und Wechselwähler wird es auch immer geben. Ebenfalls kommt es immer drauf an wie sauber die Parteien regieren und wie lange sie den evtl. vorhandenen "Dreck" unter den Teppich kehren können.

Aber aus einer Stimmungsschwankung kann durchaus eine Reise werden. Wenn nach 16 Jahren andere Parteien die Probleme im Land beispielsweise angehen, und die Bevölkerung das auch sehen und spüren kann, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, das diese Parteien für noch eine Periode an der Macht bleiben. Und nach 16 Jahren hat man sehr gute Vergleichswerte. Sollte es zur Ampel kommen, und diese liefert auch nur wieder ein "Weiter so" oder nur "heiße Luft", dann stehen wir wieder am Anfang.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Sollte es zur Ampel kommen, und diese liefert auch nur wieder ein "Weiter so" oder nur "heiße Luft", dann stehen wir wieder am Anfang.


Wer beurteilt das?
Die Ampel kann nur aus einem politischen Kompromiss bestehen, denn jedem sollte klar sein, das FDP Wähler etwas völlig anderes unter "abliefern" verstehen, wie die Mehrzahl von Rot Grün Wählern oder die Mehrzahl hier im Forum und die FDP wird keinen politischen Selbstmord begehen, in dem sie überwiegend die Erwartungen der SPD und Grünen Wähler erfüllt.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer beurteilt das?


Du, ich & alle die gewählt haben.....

Ich weiß nicht wie du das siehst, aber egal wer regieren wird, muss sich um die Probleme vor denen dieses Land steht kümmern. Ich für meinen Teil messe Politiker an ihren Taten und nicht an ihren Worten. Keine Partei ist perfekt. Und auch kein Politiker ist perfekt. Das ist nur menschlich. Aber man muss zu seinen Fehlern auch stehen, und nicht Manöver wie Hr. Scheuer oder Fr. Von der Leyen und Konsorten abziehen. 

Es ist einfach ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob du nicht kannst, oder nicht willst. Selbst Fr. Merkel hat selbst zugegeben, das man in einigen Bereichen mehr hätte tun können und müssen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Ampel kann nur aus einem politischen Kompromiss bestehen, denn jedem sollte klar sein, das FDP Wähler etwas völlig anderes unter "abliefern" verstehen, wie die Mehrzahl von Rot Grün Wählern oder die Mehrzahl hier im Forum und die FDP wird keinen politischen Selbstmord begehen, in dem sie überwiegend die Erwartungen der SPD und Grünen Wähler erfüllt.


Absolut! Aber solange die Ampel oder wer auch immer, mehrheitlich und zukunftsorientiert für die Bürger arbeitet und nicht gegen sie, wäre das in meinen Augen der richtige Weg. SPD, Grüne, FDP werden trotz Kompromissen sicher ihre Schnittmenge finden. Mal sehen wie ihr Schlachtplan aussieht, sollte es dazu kommen. Dann wird man mehr dazu sagen können.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer beurteilt das?
> Die Ampel kann nur aus einem politischen Kompromiss bestehen, denn jedem sollte klar sein, das FDP Wähler etwas völlig anderes unter "abliefern" verstehen, wie die Mehrzahl von Rot Grün Wählern oder die Mehrzahl hier im Forum und die FDP wird keinen politischen Selbstmord begehen, in dem sie überwiegend die Erwartungen der SPD und Grünen Wähler erfüllt.


Man kann mit Lindner als Finanzminister die FDP-Wähler vorerst besänftigen. Es sollte aber auch klar sein, dass die FDP mit ihrem Stimmenanteil keine überbordenden Forderungen stellen kann. Die Leute sind nicht doof, deswegen wurde die CDU abgewählt und ich bin sehr froh darüber.


----------



## seahawk (11. Oktober 2021)

Mit der FDP dürfte eine gerechte Poltiik unmöglich sein. Die Steuern für Reiche müssen massiv hoch.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Ampel kann nur aus einem politischen Kompromiss bestehen, denn jedem sollte klar sein, das FDP Wähler etwas völlig anderes unter "abliefern" verstehen, wie die Mehrzahl von Rot Grün Wählern oder die Mehrzahl hier im Forum und die FDP wird keinen politischen Selbstmord begehen, in dem sie überwiegend die Erwartungen der SPD und Grünen Wähler erfüllt.


Jede mögliche Koalition fordert einen maximalen Kompromiss und die FDP muss sowohl bei der Union als auch bei der SPD Kröten schlucken. 
Ich erinnere daran, dass die FDP als liberale Partei auch viele Probleme mit der Law&Order Partei Union hat.

Nun wenn Jamaika kommen sollte dann hoffentlich ohne Laschet (das geht für FDP und Grüne praktisch nicht),
ohne Merz und das ist zum Glück schon bestätigt ohne Altmaier. (Ach ja Schäuble gehört auch in die Rente)


seahawk schrieb:


> Mit der FDP dürfte eine gerechte Poltiik unmöglich sein.


Jedenfalls aufs finanzielle bezogen, Uploadfilter, Vorratsdatenspeicherung etc sind andere Themen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit der FDP dürfte eine gerechte Poltiik unmöglich sein. Die Steuern für Reiche müssen massiv hoch.


Definiere doch mal wer oder was Reich ist und was massiv heißt?!
Außerdem möchte ich mal wissen, wieso Linke nicht den Hals voll bekommen können, das Steueraufkommen in Deutschland hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren um 40% erhöht, aber Hauptsache man schreit nach höheren Steuern aus rein ideologischen Gründen.
Lass mich raten bei dir sind Leute reich, die 100€ mehr im Monat verdienen als du.









						Steuereinnahmen bis 2021 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2021 betrugen die gesamten Steuereinnahmen in Deutschland rund 833,2 Milliarden Euro.




					de.statista.com


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2021)

Die Frage ist nur, wie man nun noch den Merz los wird. Er hat schon so oft verloren und versucht es immer wieder.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Definiere doch mal wer oder was Reich ist und was massiv heißt?!



Ab  3500€ Nettoeinkommen im Monat.








						Seid ihr reich? Mit diesem Gehalt gehört ihr zu den oberen 10 Prozent – es ist viel weniger, als ihr denkt
					

Ab welchem monatlichen Einkommen kann man eigentlich als reich? Ökonomen haben errechnet, ab wann ihr zu den oberen 10 Prozent gehört.




					www.businessinsider.de


----------



## Don-71 (11. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ab 3500€ Nettoeinkommen im Monat.


Da werden sich aber eine ganze Menge Leute "freuen" mit ungefähr 70000 Brutto und Single Dasein als reich zu gelten. Aber die Rot Grüne Mischpoke soll ruhig schröpfen, das zahlt bei der nächsten Wahl wieder ein.
Wie sagte schon Honi, den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf, mal sehen wie weit man diesmal kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das Steueraufkommen in Deutschland hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren um 40% erhöht


Guck dir den Knick an.


Don-71 schrieb:


> aber Hauptsache man schreit nach höheren Steuern aus rein ideologischen Gründen.


Jetzt sind die *finanziellen Auswirkungen* der Pandemie schon ideologische Gründe. Wow.

Die Pandemie ist die richtig dritte teure Situation in der BRD.
Was hat man bei der ersten gemacht?








						Lastenausgleichsgesetz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Union und FDP (und DP)
Bei der Zweiten?





						Solidaritätszuschlag – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Wieder Union und FDP

Die notwendige Finanzierung ist jetzt geringer, aber warum war das 2 mal für die Union und FDP in Ordnung und jetzt nicht?


----------



## Poulton (11. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da werden sich aber eine ganze Menge Leute "freuen"


Nämlich die oberen zehn Prozent. Genau die haben ein Nettoeinkommen ab der Höhe.

Aber da ist man mal wieder bei dem Punkt:


Poulton schrieb:


> [...]
> Mit den 90er Jahren began hierzulande die idiotische Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, u.a. durch die vier "Finanzmarktförderungsgesetze", welches unter rot-grün (Danke Schröder, Danke Joschka...) und deren Kuschelei mit den Hedgefonds dann nochmal richtig auf die Spitze getrieben wurde. Ebenso began in den 90er Jahren eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip, wo denen, die ohnehin schon viel haben, gegeben bzw. sie weniger belastet werden und denen, die nichts oder nur wenig haben, umso mehr in die Tasche gegriffen wird. Beispiele dafür:
> Wegfall der Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeit,
> Nichterhebung der Vermögenssteuer, obwohl sie noch im Grundgesetz steht,
> ...


sowie: https://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_imk_pb_5_2018.pdf


> [...]Die Abschaffung des Solidaritätszuschlags würde hauptsächlich Besserverdienern zugutekommen – und das, nachdem bereits die Steuerreformen zwischen 1998 und 2015 unter dem Strich nur die obersten 30 % der Haushalte entlastet haben, während die unteren 70 % zusätzlich belastet wurden. [...]








						Deutschland lernt nicht aus der Krise (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Die Pandemie ist nicht die einzige Krise, die zu meistern ist. Marktgläubigkeit hilft da nicht weiter. Das zeigen die Bereiche Verkehr und Rente.




					www.nd-aktuell.de
				




Halt ein Deutschland, in dem Reiche und Lobbynutten gut und gerne leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Aber aus einer Stimmungsschwankung kann durchaus eine Reise werden. Wenn nach 16 Jahren andere Parteien die Probleme im Land beispielsweise angehen, und die Bevölkerung das auch sehen und spüren kann, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, das diese Parteien für noch eine Periode an der Macht bleiben. Und nach 16 Jahren hat man sehr gute Vergleichswerte. Sollte es zur Ampel kommen, und diese liefert auch nur wieder ein "Weiter so" oder nur "heiße Luft", dann stehen wir wieder am Anfang.



Rot Grün hat damals nach 16 Jahren "Weiter so" vieles anders gemacht und viele Probleme in Angriff genommen.
Kam beim Wähler nicht so wahnsinnig gut an. Ohne Stoiber wäre vielleicht schon nach vier Jahren Schluss gewesen. Und dieses Problem hat grundsätzlich jeder Hauch progressiver Politik: Etwas zu ändern beduetet erstmal, auf viele Füße zu treten. Und wenn man etwas grundlegendes, wichtiges in Angriff nimmt, werden die Früchte meist er 10 oder mehr Jahre später genommen. Die SPD kriegt z.B. bis heute eins für HartzIV auf den Deckel, Merkel wurde bis zum Schluss dafür gelobt, dass sie in den späten 0er Jahren die Wirkung von HartzIV geerntet hat.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck dir den Knick an.


Welchen Knick soll ich mir anschauen, das du nicht simple Mathematik beherrschst?
530 Miliarden + 40% = 742 Milliarden, aber sicherlich willst jetzt mit mir über 3 Milliarden streiten, das passiert immer wenn man dir so etwas nachweisst.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die *finanziellen Auswirkungen* der Pandemie schon ideologische Gründe. Wow.


Wahrscheinlich erschließt sich die Aussage nur deinem Geist.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nämlich die oberen zehn Prozent. Genau die haben so ein Nettoeinkommen ab der Höhe.


Für Jemanden der studiert hat und sicherlich nicht nur Jahre sondern auch erhebliches Geld in seine Ausbildung investiert hat, sind 70000€ Brutto Jahreseinkommennun wirklich nicht unerreichbar oder umwerfend und schon gar nicht wird man damit reich.
Das ist einfach lächerlich, genauso wie deine und die Aussage des Artikels, denn da steht eindeutig 3500€ für einen Single(Haushalt).


----------



## Poulton (11. Oktober 2021)

Wie abgehoben und borniert muss man eigentlich sein und leben, dass man solche Einkommen als "normal" ansieht? Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, dass das Medianeinkommen bei 1946€ netto liegt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2021)

Wir haben 10069 Leute gefragt...





						Gefühlte "(Einkommens-)Reichtumsgrenze"?
					

Hi PCGHXler,  vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich einen Thread von mir in der RuKa abseits der üblichen Hardwarethemen zu sehen, aber ich möchte einfach mal die Möglichkeit nutzen, eine größere Anzahl an Meinungen zu einem Thema zu sammeln das in meinem privateren Umfeld recht hart diskutiert wurde...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Also hier im Forum scheint der Tenor dass reich erst bei mindestens >5k Netto anfängt.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie abgehoben und borniert muss man eigentlich sein und leben, dass man solche Einkommen als "normal" ansieht? Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, dass das Medianeinkommen bei 1946€ netto liegt.


In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?
Jeder Studienrat (Gymnasiallehrer) mit vollem Stundensatz ist in diesem Bereich und wenn er schon Jahre im Dienst ist, weit darüber, das gleiche gilt für etliche Beamte der Laufbahn 2 und in der Wirtschaft gibt es Millionen von Jobs, die so bezahlt werden.
Ich bin halt nunmal auf die Uni gegangen, glaubst du ernsthaft da háben wir uns über Gehälter von 20-30000€ unterhaltenn?


----------



## Poulton (11. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wir haben 10069 Leute gefragt...


Warum in der Rumpelkammer und nicht im WiPoWi, wo es besser hinpasst?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Warum in der Rumpelkammer und nicht im WiPoWi, wo es besser hinpasst?


Weil Alki das Thema anscheinend nicht so politisiert gesehen hat wie du?  Ist imo auch nicht wirklich wichtig wie das Mal erstellt wurde.
So oder so zeigt das Stimmungsbild auch dort dass die meisten User wenn sie hier von "den Reichen" reden nicht die Definition doppeltes Durchschnittseinkommen meinen sondern noch ein wenig bis deutlich mehr.


----------



## Poulton (11. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?


In Ostdeutschland. Da beträgt das Median sogar nur knapp über 1600€


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie abgehoben und borniert muss man eigentlich sein und leben, dass man solche Einkommen als "normal" ansieht? Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, dass das Medianeinkommen bei 1946€ netto liegt.



Viele Leute ignorieren per se alle Leute, denen es schlechter geht und wollen als der Ärmste der Armen beweint werden, egal wie viel sie haben.

Zieht sich hier quer durch alle Threads. Wenns um Batterieautos geht, kommt z.B. quasi garantiert je einer daher, dem zu Folge "Laden kein Problem ist", weil man ein Wallbox ja einfach [in der eigenen Garage] installieren kann, jemand der in niedriger Reichweite kein Problem sieht, weil man ja für lange Strecken noch einen Erstwagen hat und jemand, für den sowieso fast nur die 30-80 km zählen, die "jeder" täglich von seinem Haus im Grünen in die Stadt fahren muss. Viele sind der unfähig, über den Tellerrand ihrer Wohlstandsoase hinauszudenken, dass sie z.B. Lohnsteuersenken als ultimatives Geschenk für "die Armen" erachten, obwohl deren Lohnsteuer nahe bei oder in der Regel sogar exakt bei Null liegt und bis weit in die mittleren Einkommen hinein die Sozialkosten und die Mehrwertssteuer den Löwenanteil der Staatsabgaben ausmachen.

Vielleicht sollte man statt über Wehr-/Zivilschicht mal über ein Jahr Zwangs-HartzIV-Leben zur politischen Bildung diskutieren.


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Immer wieder passend:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61B2oN5tV3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man statt über Wehr-/Zivilschicht mal über ein Jahr Zwangs-HartzIV-Leben zur politischen Bildung diskutieren.


Ein Jahr irgendein Knochenjob bei irgendeinem Sub-Sub-Sub-Sub-Unternehmen mit eigener Scheinselbstständigkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welchen Knick soll ich mir anschauen, das du nicht simple Mathematik beherrschst?


Ein Jurist der die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrscht wirft einem angehenden Ingenieur vor, dass er keine Mathematik beherrscht. 
Eine simple Aussage wie du sie tätigst sagt gar nichts aus, wenn man sie nicht im Kontext betrachtet.
Wir müssen einiges modernisieren und das kostet halt. Alleine meine Waffengattung braucht ein neues System
für 8 Milliarden Euro, dann kommen noch die F18 als Tornado Nachfolger etc
Wir wollen doch beide nicht an der Bundeswehr sparen, aber wie finanziert man das ganze?
Und es gibt in diesem Land nicht nur die Bundeswehr.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder Studienrat (Gymnasiallehrer) mit vollem Stundensatz ist in diesem Bereich und wenn er schon Jahre im Dienst ist, weit darüber,


Das ist einfach nicht wahr, jedenfalls in Bayern und NRW kommt ein A13er ergo ein Studienrat mit Erfahrungsstufe 11 (und das ist nach vielen Jahren!) nicht über 70k€.
Bleiben noch 14 weitere Bundesländer, aber ich glaube nicht, dass da ein A13E11er weit über 70k€ Brutto macht,


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Jurist der die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrscht wirft einem angehenden Ingenieur vor, dass er keine Mathematik beherrscht.


Du musst dringend zum Arzt, mehr muss man zu deinen Ergüssen nicht sagen!

Und wieder nichts als Lügen
Hier ging es um 3500€ Netto als Single, als Ausgangsbasis, in der freihen Wirtschaft sind das 70k Brutto, als Beamter deutlichst weniger, die hat man mit A12 / A13!





						Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread
					

Ja Laschet mag das falsche Pferd gewesen sein auf das man gesetzt hat. Aber er hat auch viel Pech gehabt. Kann einen schon irgendwo Leid tun. Söders Sticheleien auch schon im Wahlkampf haben der gesamten Partei aber geschadet. Der hat wohl selber nicht verkraften können das er kein...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Google Suche
Besoldung A12/*Einstieg * - Netto = 3058€; lange Berufserfahrung Netto = 3800€
Besoldung A13/ *Einstieg - *Netto = 3472€; lange Berufserfahrung Netto = 4129€

Wer hier ernsthaft  mit Brutto Netto Vergleichen zwischen Beamten und freiher Wirtschaft versucht zu argumentieren, in dem er hier Brutto Gehälter der freien Wirtschaft zu Grunde legt und absichtlich suggeriert und mehr als bewußt lügt, Beamte zahlen die gleichen Steuern und Sozialabgaben (Netto), hat hier eher nichts verloren.
Versuche doch andere Leute zu verarschen!


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Google Suche
> Besoldung A12/*Einstieg * - Netto = 3058€; lange Berufserfahrung Netto = 3800€
> Besoldung A13/ *Einstieg - *Netto = 3472€; lange Berufserfahrung Netto = 4129€



In den Besoldungstabellen, ebenso wie in den Tarifverträgen, steht immer das Brutto, nicht das Netto.




__





						Besoldungstabellen
					

dbb beamtenbund und tarifunion, Bundesvertretung, Dachgewerkschaftsverband der Beamten und der Tarifbeschäftigten




					www.dbb.de
				



Bund A12 Stufe 1: 3.846,87€ ; Stufe 8: 5.228,18€
Bund A13 Stufe 1: 4.511,11€ ; Stufe 8: 5.799,96€

Da fehlt noch ein ein klein wenig bis zu den oberen 10%.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> In den Besoldungstabellen, ebenso wie in den Tarifverträgen, steht immer das Brutto, nicht das Netto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein fehlt es nicht *LÜGNER!*

Google einfach nach Besoldung A12 und A13, da findest du automatisch auch das Netto, denn Beamte zahlen nicht die gleichen Steuern und Sozialabgaben, wie normal sterbliche Angestellte!


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du musst dringend zum Arzt, mehr muss man zu deinen Ergüssen nicht sagen!





Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein fehlt es nicht *LÜGNER!*


Wieder am pöbeln und beleidigen?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wieder am pöbeln und beleidigen?


Nein ich schreibe nur die realen Fakten, zu deinen/euren Fake News, ein Beamter mit A12/A13 hat die propagierten 3500€ Netto, insoweit mach erstmal deine Hausaufgaben und Lüge den Leuten hier im Forum mit deinen Freunden nicht die Hucke voll.


----------



## seahawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Definiere doch mal wer oder was Reich ist und was massiv heißt?!
> Außerdem möchte ich mal wissen, wieso Linke nicht den Hals voll bekommen können, das Steueraufkommen in Deutschland hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren um 40% erhöht, aber Hauptsache man schreit nach höheren Steuern aus rein ideologischen Gründen.
> Lass mich raten bei dir sind Leute reich, die 100€ mehr im Monat verdienen als du.
> 
> ...


Jeder der mehr als das 5fache der Grundsicherung hat.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

1500 Euro Netto sollte man schon als Vollzeitarbeiter haben. Wenn man nichts gelernt hat.
Mit 12 Euro Mindestlohn kommt man bei 160 Stunden im Monat ungefähr darauf.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Google Suche
> Besoldung A12/*Einstieg * - Netto = 3058€; lange Berufserfahrung Netto = 3800€
> Besoldung A13/ *Einstieg - *Netto = 3472€; lange Berufserfahrung Netto = 4129€
> 
> ...


Beamte hin, Beamte her. Klar sind diese Zahlen eine Hausnummer, aber so einfach ist es dann auch nicht.

Beamte sind schon lange Zeit nicht mehr der Maßstab bei den staatlich Angestellten. Der Großteil der Mitarbeiter im ÖD sind eben keine Beamten. Wir haben bei uns im Unternehmen beispielsweise keinen einzigen Beamten. Dafür Zeitarbeitskräfte... Weil wir, oh Wunder, kein Personal finden. Das Personalkarusell dreht sich dauerhaft, nur springt niemand auf. Wie denn auch, wenn man in der freien Wirtschaft solche Megalöhne verdient?!

Mit dem Argument "Sicherer Arbeitsplatz" lockst du nur noch selten junge Menschen hinter dem Ofen vor. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung. Wir haben einen Kollegen für meine Abteilung (IT) gesucht. Nach über einem Jahr hatten wir zwei (!!!) Bewerber. Von den zwei Bewerbern war eine Person gänzlich ungeeignet. Und das obwohl die Bewerbungsphase während der Pleite von Wirecard gelaufen ist, und viele ITler plötzlich einen neuen Job gebraucht haben.

So sieht die Brutto-Realität für den ÖD in Wirklichkeit aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: *Klick*

3.500 € - 5.000€ Netto.... Davon können viele nur träumen. Das ist extrem utopisch, wenn man kein Beamter ist.

Anzahl der Beamten in Deutschland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufteilung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: *Klick*

Während die Zahl der Berufs- und Zeitsoldaten im Zeitraum 2008 bis 2019 weiter von 184.000 auf 171.000 sank (minus 7,1 Prozent), stieg die Zahl der Beamten und Richter um 31.000 auf 1,7 Millionen (plus 1,8 Prozent) und die der Arbeitnehmer im öffentlichen Dienst um 362.000 auf 3,0 Millionen (plus 13,7 Prozent).
Quelle: *Klick*


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

Wobei man beim "Netto" der Beamten noch mal etwa 300-500€ für die PKV abziehen muss.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin halt nunmal auf die Uni gegangen, glaubst du ernsthaft da háben wir uns über Gehälter von 20-30000€ unterhaltenn?



Und wie viel Prozent schaffen einen Uniabschluss? Oder überhaupt Abitur?

Knapp 30% schaffen gerade mal den Hauptschulabschluss.








						Bildungsstand - Bevölkerung nach Schulabschluss 2019 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt den Bildungsstand in Deutschland und bildet die Verteilung der Bevölkerung nach Schulabschluss (Stand 2019) ab.




					de.statista.com
				





----------------------

Ein guter Artikel zum Umgang mit Antisemitismus und LGBT-Feindlichkeit in der Gesellschaft.








						Sarah-Lee Heinrich: Die Empörung kommt zu spät
					

Antisemitismus verjährt nicht. Die Sprecherin der Grünen Jugend hat ihre Lektion offenbar gelernt. Die Gesellschaft noch nicht.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Beamte hin, Beamte her. Klar sind diese Zahlen eine Hausnummer, aber so einfach ist es dann auch nicht.
> 
> Beamte sind schon lange Zeit nicht mehr der Maßstab bei den staatlich Angestellten. Der Großteil der Mitarbeiter im ÖD sind eben keine Beamten.


Nur ist dem anhand von nackten Zahlen eben nicht so.
Die Anzahl der Beamten hat sich in den letzten  30 Jahren so gut wie nicht geändert und ansich geht es hier darum, das nach Definition unserer sozialistischen Freunde, Lehrer und anderer Lehrgang 2 Beamte als reich gelten sollen.








						Beschäftigte nach Geschlecht und der Art des Dienst- oder Arbeitsvertragsverhältnisses, Stichtag 30. Juni
					

Diese Tabelle enthält: Entwicklung des Personals im öffentlichen Dienst




					www.destatis.de
				






DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man beim "Netto" der Beamten noch mal etwa 300-500€ für die PKV abziehen muss.


Und wieder ein absolutes Scheinargument, denn diese Summe *muss* ein normal sterblich Angestellter auf jeden Fall jeden Monat ansparen, damit seine Rente mit der Pension des Beamten mithalten kann.


----------



## seahawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Als Single ist man mit 3,000 Netto so oder so reich. Damit ist man noch in den Top 20% beim Nettoeinkommen in Deutschland. Oder anders: 80% der Mitbürger*innen haben weniger!!


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das nach Definition unserer sozialistischen Freunde


Das Institut der deutschen Wirtschaft sind sozialistische Freunde. Haha.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur ist dem anhand von nackten Zahlen eben nicht so.
> Die Anzahl der Beamten hat sich in den letzten 30 Jahren so gut wie nicht geändert und ansich geht es hier darum, das nach Definition unserer sozialistischen Freunde, Lehrer und anderer lehrgang 2 Beamte als reich gelten sollen.


Das Wachstum bei den Beamten ist im direkten Vergleich zu den "normalen" Angestellten minimal. Das beweisen die Zahlen.

Das Problem mit dem Begriff "reich" ist die fehlende einheitliche Definition. In der amtlichen Statistik gilt üblicherweise als relativ einkommensreich, wer das Doppelte des Medianeinkommens monatlich zur Verfügung hat. Je nach Bundesland ist der Median natürlich auch unterschiedlich.




seahawk schrieb:


> Als Single ist man mit 3,000 Netto so oder so reich.


Das Institut der deutschen Wirtschaft stimmt dir da zu. Ich hab das gerade in den Rechner eingegeben.

Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst es aber gerne nachprüfen:









						Reichtum: Wer zur Oberschicht gehört - Institut der deutschen Wirtschaft (IW)
					

Wie viele Reiche leben in Deutschland, wie viele Arme? Wieviel Einkommen muss jemand beziehen, um als reich zu gelten? Der aktualisierte interaktive Rechner des Instituts der deutschen Wirtschaft (IW) visualisiert die Einkommensverteilung in Deutschland und kann zur Beantwortung dieser Fragen...




					www.iwkoeln.de


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Begriff "reich" ist die fehlende einheitliche Definition.


Das ist etwas was man durchaus kritisieren kann, dass Reichtum nur an einem Faktor fest gemacht wird, nämlich den Einkommen. Aber Leuten wie Don-71 geht es nicht um eine inhaltliche Kritik dieser Definition, sondern nur darum, nonstop rumzupöbeln und den Ekel Alfred zu geben.

Passend zu der Problematik das es nur an einem Faktor festgemacht wird:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





> [...]
> Wer verdient wie viel? Das ist in der Regel die Frage, die Wirtschaftsforscherinnen stellen, wenn sie wissen wollen, wer in einer Gesellschaft oben und wer unten steht. Eine Frau, die 4.500 Euro netto verdient, zählt dann zu den obersten zehn Prozent – auch, wenn sie allein ein Kind erzieht, in einer kleinen Stadtwohnung lebt, einen befristeten Vertrag besitzt und keine nennenswerten Rücklagen hat. Ein Mann, der 1.500 Euro netto verdient, zählt laut Gehaltsstatistik eher zu den Ärmeren, selbst wenn er ein großzügiges Landhaus im Speckgürtel geerbt hat. Wer also nur auf die Einkommen schaut, übersieht oft etwas. Wäre es deshalb nicht sinnvoll, mehrere Dimensionen von Armut und Wohlstand gleichzeitig zu erfassen?
> 
> Ein Team um den Bremer Soziologen Olaf Groh-Samberg hat das für das Bundesarbeitsministerium getan. Für ZEIT ONLINE haben die Forschenden ihr Konzept leicht vereinfacht und auf Basis dessen aktuelle Berechnungen angestellt, die auch in den Rechner zum Beginn dieses Artikels eingeflossen sind (hier dokumentiert die Forschungsgruppe, wie sie dabei vorging). Dabei haben sie mehrere Dimensionen des Wohlstands miteinander verrechnet, um ein komplexeres Bild von Arm und Reich in Deutschland zu zeigen: die Einkommen, die Vermögen, die Wohnsituation und wie gut die Mitglieder eines Haushaltes in den Arbeitsmarkt integriert sind. Die Grundidee: Nicht einer dieser Faktoren allein entscheidet über die soziale Position in einer Gesellschaft – sondern alle gemeinsam.
> [...]


Aber auch bei dieser Betrachtung bei dem mehrere Faktoren einfließen zeigt sich: Die von Armut am stärksten betroffene Gruppe sind weiterhin Alleinerziehende.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein ich schreibe nur die realen Fakten


Erst ging es um 3500 Netto, ja die kann man als Beamtet mit A13 durchaus erreichen. 
Aber du hast die Aussage halt auf die 70k€ Brutto bezogen und dann stimmt das ganze halt nicht mehr. Punkt. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Kollegen für meine Abteilung (IT) gesucht. Nach über einem Jahr hatten wir zwei (!!!) Bewerber.


Wie viel zahlt ihr? 
Als ich mein Praktikum für mein Studium im ÖD gemacht habe hat man als ITler auch ohne Studium gut 4k Brutto bekommen. 

Btw
Bei mir sind es knapp 3k€ Brutto zu 2,5k€ Netto. Also das ist mMn. eine sehr geringe Abgabenlast. Den Soli hätte ich ohne zu murren weiter bezahlt.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erst ging es um 3500 Netto, ja die kann man als Beamtet mit A13 durchaus erreichen.
> Aber du hast die Aussage halt auf die 70k€ Brutto bezogen und dann stimmt das ganze halt nicht mehr. Punkt.


Deine Aussagen sind einfach komplett lächerlich, die 70k waren eine Brutto (Umrechnung) für die freihe Wirtschaft, da das Millionen mehr sind, als die Beamten, die auch keine Sozialabgaben zahlen müssen.
Medianangaben sind immer im Netto.
Du hast das wohl immer noch nicht kapiert oder durchblickt!


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und ansich geht es hier darum, das nach Definition unserer sozialistischen Freunde, Lehrer und anderer Lehrgang 2 Beamte als reich gelten sollen.



Verbeamtete Lehrer sind doch reich...
Das zeigst du doch hinreichend mit den Gehaltstabellen die hier präsentiert werden.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Verbeamtete Lehrer sind doch reich...
> Das zeigst du doch hinreichend mit den Gehaltstabellen die hier präsentiert werden.


Dann verkauft das doch der Öffentichkeit und belegt alle diese Leute mit massiv höheren Steuern, wie es hier einige fordern, ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Wahl.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann verkauft das doch der Öffentichkeit


Das ist der Öffentlichkeit bekannt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> und belegt alle diese Leute mit massiv höheren Steuern


Es würde reichen, wenn Lehrer (bzw. alle Beamte) auch in die gesetzliche Altersvorsorge einzahlen, dann wäre eine höhere Besteuerung nicht notwendig.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie es hier einige fordern, ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Wahl.


Alternativ könnte man die Forderung aufstellen, dass ALLE Lehrer in Deutschland entweder verbeamtet werden, oder eben nicht. Denn die Ungleichheit zwischen den Bundesländern diesbezüglich ist ebenfalls ein massives Problem.








						Verbeamtung: Wo werden Lehrer verbeamtet?
					

Nicht immer geht der Lehrberuf mit einer Verbeamtung einher. Ob Lehrer verbeamtet werden, hängt von dem Bundesland ab, in dem sie arbeiten. Wir haben




					magazin.sofatutor.com


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann verkauft das doch der Öffentichkeit


Derweil bei den Grünen:


> Ab einem Einkommen von 100.000 Euro für Alleinstehende und 200.000 Euro für Paare plant die Partei einen Steuersatz von 45 Prozent, ab einem Einkommen von 250.000 bzw. 500.000 Euro soll er auf 48 Prozent steigen.











						BTW21
					

BTW21




					www.tagesschau.de
				






Don-71 schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Wahl.


Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Wolltest du nicht schon bei dieser Wahl auswandern oder wahlweise in den Untergrund gehen?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es knapp 3k€ Brutto zu 2,5k€ Netto. Also das ist mMn. eine sehr geringe Abgabenlast. Den Soli hätte ich ohne zu murren weiter bezahlt.


Darüber wird dann progressiert. Ich komme z.B. auf ~3,5k€ Netto aus ~6k€ Brutto.
Kann ich so auch akzeptieren, als zu gering besteuert fühle ich mich aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen sind einfach komplett lächerlich, die 70k waren eine Brutto (Umrechnung) für die freihe Wirtschaft,


Hast du so nicht geschrieben und ansonsten ist der Netto Wert bei Beamten ohne die Kosten für die PKV nicht viel wert. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann verkauft das doch der Öffentichkeit und belegt alle diese Leute mit massiv höheren Steuern, wie es hier einige fordern, ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Wahl.


Hab kein Problem damit mehr Steuern zu zahlen. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Wolltest du nicht schon bei dieser Wahl auswandern oder wahlweise in den Untergrund gehen?


Bekommen ja kein RRG^^


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Wolltest du nicht schon bei dieser Wahl auswandern oder wahlweise in den Untergrund gehen?


Hier sieht man halt schön, entweder deine eingeschränkende Leseschwäche oder das Abhandenkommen alle Informationen und Bedingungen aus ideologischen Gründen vollständig zu verarbeiten.
Aber das haben wir hier schon sehr oft gesehen, das du im Lügen und Fake News Verbreitung einsamme Spitzenklasse bist. Was dein Niveau anbelangt, habe ich mich dazu ja schon hinlänglich geäußert.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber auch bei dieser Betrachtung bei dem mehrere Faktoren einfließen zeigt sich: Die von Armut am stärksten betroffene Gruppe sind weiterhin Alleinerziehende.


Der Rechner ist echt super! Danke dafür!  
Hast du da mal in die Kommentarsektion geschaut?! Da ist teils echt wirres Zeug dabei. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viel zahlt ihr?


Mit Ballungsraumzulage (ca. 130€) und je nach Ausbildung: zwischen 2.000 € - 2.500 € Netto


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Darüber wird dann progressiert. Ich komme z.B. auf ~3,5k€ Netto aus ~6k€ Brutto.
> Kann ich so auch akzeptieren, als zu gering besteuert fühle ich mich aber wirklich nicht.


Dann bist du ja auch noch nicht von den Plänen der Grünen betroffen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du so nicht geschrieben und ansonsten ist der Netto Wert bei Beamten ohne die Kosten für die PKV nicht viel wert.








						Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread
					

Ja Laschet mag das falsche Pferd gewesen sein auf das man gesetzt hat. Aber er hat auch viel Pech gehabt. Kann einen schon irgendwo Leid tun. Söders Sticheleien auch schon im Wahlkampf haben der gesamten Partei aber geschadet. Der hat wohl selber nicht verkraften können das er kein...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Halt deine übliche Lügerei und das Scheinargument PKV ist genauso lächerlich wie deine übrigen Aussagen, denn das muss ein normaler Angestellter monatlich "sparen",um im Alter den Unterschied zwischen seiner Rente und der Pension des Beamten auszugleichen. Schönen guten Morgen!


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hast du da mal in die Kommentarsektion geschaut?! Da ist teils echt wirres Zeug dabei.


Wozu? Da reichen mir schon die Kommentare der hießigen Marktradikalen und Unionler.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da werden sich aber eine ganze Menge Leute "freuen" mit ungefähr 70000 Brutto und Single Dasein als reich zu gelten. Aber die Rot Grüne Mischpoke soll ruhig schröpfen, das zahlt bei der nächsten Wahl wieder ein.
> Wie sagte schon Honi, den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf, mal sehen wie weit man diesmal kommt.


70.000 Brutto und SINGLE ist doch wunderbar.
Keine Kinderbetreuung, alle Freiheit der Welt und noch ~3.500€ / Monat. Das ist nicht nur reich, das ist Luxus.

Zumal solltest du dich auch ein wenig damit beschäftigen was andere schreiben, z.b. das was Poulton dazu geschrieben hat:


> Ab einem Einkommen von 100.000 Euro für Alleinstehende und 200.000 Euro für Paare plant die Partei einen Steuersatz von 45 Prozent, ab einem Einkommen von 250.000 bzw. 500.000 Euro soll er auf 48 Prozent steigen



Der einzige Populist der keinen Bock auf unliebsame Fakten hat, bist mal wieder du, denn wie Poulton aufgezeigt hat will die "Mischpoke" nämlich NICHT Singles mit 70.000€ Brutto stärker besteuern. (Weder Grüne noch SPD wollen das, lediglich die Linke hat das im Programm.)
Aber darüber kann man besser ragen und man muss sich nicht mit lästigen Fakten rumschlagen.


----------



## seahawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Derweil bei den Grünen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade, dass man nicht den Mut hat richtig an den Speck zu gehen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der einzige Populist der keinen Bock auf unliebsame Fakten hat, bist mal wieder du, denn wie Poulton aufgezeigt hat will die "Mischpoke" nämlich NICHT Singles mit 70.000€ Brutto stärker besteuern. (Weder Grüne noch SPD wollen das, lediglich die Linke hat das im Programm.)
> Aber darüber kann man besser ragen und man muss sich nicht mit lästigen Fakten rumschlagen.


Außerdem soll der Spitzensteuersatz zu Zeiten der Kohl-Ära noch höher gewesen sein.
Und heutzutage wird sich drüber aufgeregt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Halt deine übliche Lügerei und das Scheinargument PKV ist genauso lächerlich wie deine übrigen Aussagen, denn das muss ein normaler Angestellter monatlich "sparen",um im Alter den Unterschied zwischen seiner Rente und der Pension des Beamten auszugleichen.



Was heißt denn muss? Viele können nicht mal 100€ zur Seite legen.
Und um Rente mach ich mir noch keine Gedanken. Bis das so weit ist, ist das Eintrittsalter wohl bei 90.

Aber wie du selbst sagst, ist es eh sinnvoll sich vorher verbeamten zu lassen, um die Pension mit zu nehmen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wozu? Da reichen mir schon die Kommentare der hießigen Marktradikalen und Unionler.


Für die Lacher und Nicknames.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DKK007 schrieb:


> Bis das so weit ist, ist das Eintrittsalter wohl bei 90.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Für die Lacher und Nicknames.


Dein Tarnname dort?


----------



## Amigo (12. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie zeigt sich Armin Laschet gar nicht mehr in den Medien seit der Bundestagswahl.
> Hat er Angst wieder in ein Fettnäpfchen zu treten?
> 
> *Edit:* Wie zuvor bei den Sondierungsgesprächen zwischen Union und FDP sind auch nach Gesprächen mit den Grünen wohl Inhalte nach aussen gedrungen: Laschet über Indiskretionen nach Sondierung: "Es nervt".
> ...


Wen interessiert das? Zeitverschwendung...


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das? Zeitverschwendung...


Diejenigen die es betrifft jede Menge. Und andere eigentlich auch.
Vor allem, wenn sich vorher alle darauf geeinigt haben, nichts von den Gesprächen nach aussen dringen zu lassen.
Und wenn es dich nicht interessiert, warum pickst du es dann heraus und zitierst es?
Hättest du ja auch einfach ignorieren/überlesen können.


----------



## Amigo (12. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Diejenigen die es betrifft jede Menge. Und andere eigentlich auch.
> Vor allem, wenn sich vorher alle darauf geeinigt haben, nichts von den Gesprächen nach aussen dringen zu lassen.
> Und wenn es dich nicht interessiert, warum pickst du es dann heraus und zitierst es?
> Hättest du ja auch einfach ignorieren/überlesen können.


Schön dass du Hoffnung in iwelche Menschen steckst, denen du letztendlich komplett egal bist... du glaubst wirklich das Person A oder B einen Unterschied machen? Junge junge... aber viel Spaß hier im Fred mit den "Soldaten"


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Schön dass du Hoffnung in iwelche Menschen steckst, denen du letztendlich komplett egal bist... du glaubst wirklich das Person A oder B einen Unterschied machen?


Mit deiner Einstellung sollte man wohl auch nicht wählen. Nur würde man damit alles nur noch schlimmer machen.


----------



## Amigo (12. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit deiner Einstellung sollte man wohl auch nicht wählen. Nur würde man damit alles nur noch schlimmer machen.


Aha, welche Erleuchtung wolltest du mir damit mitteilen?
"Alles nur noch schlimmer machen... " liest sich einfach nur dumm!


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> "Alles nur noch schlimmer machen... " liest sich einfach nur dumm!


Zu propagieren das alles keinen Unterschied macht auch.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Ist so, aber glaube weiter an den Weihnachtsmann und freue dich, falls es nicht der Laschet wird, dann kannst du sicher gut schlafen!


Ich kann auch so gut schlafen.


Amigo schrieb:


> Du bist der geborene Michel...


Vorsichtig! Sonst melde ich dich!


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

Und wie man sieht, können sich die drei Parteien zumindest auf die Legalisierung von Cannabis einigen.
Nur der AfD-Nahe Rainer Wendt schießt mal wieder quer.








						Cannabis: Polizeigewerkschaften warnen vor Legalisierung
					

Die möglichen Koalitionspartner FDP und Grüne befürworten die Legalisierung von Cannabis, die SPD denkt über Modellprojekte nach. Jetzt mischen sich die Polizeigewerkschaften in die Debatte ein.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Man könnte es auch so sehen, wenn man dann bekifft zu Hause rumsitzt, ist einem dann wirklich alles andere egal.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur der AfD-Nahe Rainer Wendt schießt mal wieder quer.


Aber wie halt...


> Der Vorsitzende der Deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft (DPolG), Rainer Wendt, sagte der Zeitung, Cannabis sei nicht nur eine gefährliche Einstiegsdroge, sondern w*egen der Unkontrollierbarkeit der Zusammensetzung* insbesondere für junge Menschen eine Gefahr.



Ja Wendt du Depp, wenns legalisiert wird, dann kann der Staat die Zusammensetzung bestimmen, dann gibts legalen, kontrollierbaren Anbau. Dann muss keiner mehr das Zeug mit Blei versetzen damit es schwerer wird...

Warum sind Alte Weiße Männer nur immer solche vollkommen verblendeten Vollpfosten... Es gibt sicherlich zig Gründe, gegen diese Legalisierung zu sein, und Rainer "ich bin kein echter Polizist" Wendt entscheidet sich für dümmsten davon.

Auch ne Leistung.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja Wendt du Depp, wenns legalisiert wird, dann kann der Staat die Zusammensetzung bestimmen, dann gibts legalen, kontrollierbaren Anbau.



Oder die Leute haben es halt selbst zwischen Möhren und Gurken im Biogarten stehen. Dann ist da auch nichts an Fremdstoffen dran.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dein Tarnname dort?


Nein, aber du bist nah dran: *Klick*




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja Wendt du Depp, wenns legalisiert wird, dann kann der Staat die Zusammensetzung bestimmen, dann gibts legalen, kontrollierbaren Anbau. Dann muss keiner mehr das Zeug mit Blei versetzen damit es schwerer wird...


Dem Typen kannst du sicher alles andrehen.

Wendt: "Gucken Sie mal, ich hab am Bahnhof günstig Gras gekauft. Verhaften Sie sofort den Dealer!"
Polizist: **Öffnet den Beutel ** Das ist Oregano, kein Gras! 



> Es gibt sicherlich zig Gründe, gegen diese Legalisierung zu sein


Es gibt auch genug Gründe dafür. Kippst du das Verbot und gibst dem Staat die Kontrolle, dann geraten kriminelle Strukturen unter Druck. Die Preise sinken, und damit auch die Kriminalität in dem Sektor. Zusätzlich zu der von dir bereits genannten Kontrolle der Zusammensetzung kommen auch noch Zusatzeinnahmen für den Staat.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder die Leute haben es halt selbst zwischen Möhren und Gurken im Biogarten stehen. Dann ist da auch nichts an Fremdstoffen dran.


Oder im Kreisverkehr.


----------



## Eckism (12. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genug Gründe dafür. Kippst du das Verbot und gibst dem Staat die Kontrolle, dann geraten kriminelle Strukturen unter Druck. Die Preise sinken, und damit auch die Kriminalität in dem Sektor. Zusätzlich zu der von dir bereits genannten Kontrolle der Zusammensetzung kommen auch noch Zusatzeinnahmen für den Staat.


Da kannst du Dir eigentlich sichet sein, das die "Privatverkäufer" günstiger bleiben als die stattliche Kiffertüte...Kiffersteuer, Co2-Steuer, Genussmittelsteuer, Drogensteuer, Abhängigkeitssteuer, Rauschmittelsteuer und Märchensteuer...sind wir bei nem Preis von 30€/gramm.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

Da wird sich das Finanzamt dann schon kümmern um die Steuerhinterziehung.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da kannst du Dir eigentlich sichet sein, das die "Privatverkäufer" günstiger bleiben als die stattliche Kiffertüte


Das stimmt, ist bei Zigaretten schon heute der Fall. 

Und jetzt? 
Sehen wir niemanden mehr der legal Zigaretten kauft? Kauft die Mehrheit keine legalen Zigaretten mehr? Kauft überhaupt ein relevanter Teil der Raucher illegale Zigaretten?


----------



## Eckism (12. Oktober 2021)

Bei Zigaretten gibts keine schon vorhandenen Stammverkäufer...bei Cannabis schon.

Ich könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, nen Coffeeshop zu betreiben, ich wäre nen guter Drogendealer. Mal sehen, was mit dem Kram passiert.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bei Zigaretten gibts keine schon vorhandenen Stammverkäufer...bei Cannabis schon.


Ich wüsste nicht, dass die Kundenbindung bei Dealern so groß ist. 
Außerdem:
Wir wären nicht die ersten, die das legalisieren.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sehen wir niemanden mehr der legal Zigaretten kauft? Kauft die Mehrheit keine legalen Zigaretten mehr? Kauft überhaupt ein relevanter Teil der Raucher illegale Zigaretten?



Würde sagen, hängt von der Gegend ab. In Grenznähe fahren viele nach Tschechien oder Polen um sich da mit ein paar Stangen einzudecken.


----------



## Eckism (12. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass die Kundenbindung bei Dealern so groß ist.
> Außerdem:
> Wir wären nicht die ersten, die das legalisieren.


Ich kenn das genau andersrum...das Kundenbindung bei dem Kram recht groß ist...heißt ja nicht umsonst "der Dealer deines vertrauens". Kann in größeren Städten aber anders sein als hier aufn Land.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, nen Coffeeshop zu betreiben, ich wäre nen guter Drogendealer. Mal sehen, was mit dem Kram passiert.


Wärst du nicht dein bester Kunde?   


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenn das genau andersrum...das Kundenbindung bei dem Kram recht groß ist...heißt ja nicht umsonst "der Dealer deines vertrauens".


Der Arzt, den die Frauen verhauen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, nen Coffeeshop zu betreiben, ich wäre nen guter Drogendealer. Mal sehen, was mit dem Kram passiert.


Ecksim´s Coffeeshop - Cannabis & ÖL 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da wird sich das Finanzamt dann schon kümmern um die Steuerhinterziehung.


Denkst du? Sind die nicht sowieso überlastet genug?


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Denkst du? Sind die nicht sowieso überlastet genug?


Haben die Bayern nicht sogar Steuerfahnder reduziert?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Würde sagen, hängt von der Gegend ab. In Grenznähe fahren viele nach Tschechien oder Polen um sich da mit ein paar Stangen einzudecken.


Na das sind meistens aber legale 


Eckism schrieb:


> heißt ja nicht umsonst "der Dealer deines vertrauens".


Heißt so weil es nichts legales gibt


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Haben die Bayern nicht sogar Steuerfahnder reduziert?


Wäre mir so nicht bekannt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das Söder vor langer Zeit sogar deren Anzahl erhöhen wollte.


----------



## Eckism (12. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wärst du nicht dein bester Kunde?


Man kann mir vieles vorwerfen...aber illegale Drogen und Alkohol nehm/trink ich nicht, und werde auch nach einer eventuellen Legalisierung nicht mit dem kiffen anfangen.
Mir wollts zwar mal einer zeigen(und ich war neugierig), wie geil kiffen ist...aber ich hab nur Kopfschmerzen von bekommen, was gar nicht geil war.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Heißt so weil es nichts legales gibt


Legal...was heißt das schon...fast jedes Gesetz ist dehnbar und Auslegungssache.^^


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

Es hängt vor allem von der Menge ab. Legal ist nur eine Stange pro Person.


----------



## Eckism (12. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hängt vor allem von der Menge ab. Legal ist nur eine Stange pro Person.


Legal sind 800 Zigaretten...wir leben nicht mehr in den 90ern.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht sollte man anbauen, damit man für die AfD noch einen geeigneten Platz findet.









						Neuer Bundestag: FDP will nicht mehr neben AfD sitzen
					

Wer sitzt neben wem im neuen Bundestag? Die FDP möchte in die Mitte rücken - weg von der AfD. Das aber löst Unmut bei der Union aus, die nicht mit den Liberalen tauschen will. Von André Seifert.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2021)

> SPD, Grüne und FDP haben ihre Sondierungen über eine Ampelkoalition fortgesetzt. Auf einer Pressekonferenz gaben sich der Generalsekretär der SPD, Lars Klingbeil, und Michael Kellner, der Bundesgeschäftsführer der Grünen, zuversichtlich, dass die drei Parteien eine gemeinsame Basis finden können. Beide sprachen von einem guten Auftakt der Gespräche. Volker Wissing, Generalsekretär der FDP, äußerte sich weniger optimistisch.


Quelle: SPD und Grüne optimistisch, FDP skeptischer

Das SPD und Grüne inhaltlich mehr Schnittmengen haben war von Anfang an klar. Mal gucken ob die FDP über ihren Schatten springt und auch mit in die Koalitionsverhandlungen einsteigt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wäre mir so nicht bekannt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das Söder vor langer Zeit sogar deren Anzahl erhöhen wollte.


Ja, er will die Anzahl erhöhen, passiert ist aber nichts.
Und in Bayern fehlen so viele Fahnder, dass ein betrieb nur alle 250 Jahre überprüft wird.
In keinem anderen Bundesland kann man so gut Steuern hinterziehen wie in Bayern, weils keiner überprüft.


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> In keinem anderen Bundesland kann man so gut Steuern hinterziehen wie in Bayern, weils keiner überprüft.


Aber aber. Das sind die Tugenden des vielbeschworenen deutschen Mittelstands und Großkapitals, den man angeblich alles zu verdanken hat.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2021)

Heute in der Zeitung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, er will die Anzahl erhöhen, passiert ist aber nichts.
> Und in Bayern fehlen so viele Fahnder, dass ein betrieb nur alle 250 Jahre überprüft wird.
> In keinem anderen Bundesland kann man so gut Steuern hinterziehen wie in Bayern, weils keiner überprüft.


Hab das hier dazu gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: *Klick*

Das sind echt nicht viele. oO Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem "warum". Ist das nicht können, oder nicht wollen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem "warum". Ist das nicht können, oder nicht wollen?


Fachkräftemangel.   
Die ganzen möglichen Steuerfahnder arbeiten als Steuerberater für die Unternehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fachkräftemangel.
> Die ganzen möglichen Steuerfahnder arbeiten als Steuerberater für die Unternehmen.


Mal unabhängig vomThema, was willst du uns mit dieserAussage mitteilen?
Jeder kann sich doch aussuchen wo und für wen er arbeitet und es dürfte finanziell merklich attraktiver sein in der freihen Wirtschaft als Steuerfachmann/Frau zu arbeiten, als für Vater Staat.
Und daran kann nun keiner etwas ändern,oder willst du die Leute zwingen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig vomThema, was willst du uns mit dieserAussage mitteilen?


Einen Joke.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fachkräftemangel.
> Die ganzen möglichen Steuerfahnder arbeiten als Steuerberater für die Unternehmen.


So so...  *Klick* 



Threshold schrieb:


> Einen Joke.


Gut gerettet! 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich doch aussuchen wo und für wen er arbeitet und es dürfte finanziell merklich attraktiver sein in der freihen Wirtschaft als Steuerfachmann/Frau zu arbeiten, als für Vater Staat.


Da ist auch nichts falsches dran. Die freie Wahl ist der absolut richtige Weg. 



> Und daran kann nun keiner etwas ändern,oder willst du die Leute zwingen?


Der Staat kann etwas ändern, sofern er denn will. Denn wenn das Thema so sehr unter den Nägeln brennt, dann muss der Staat eben das Gehalt auf ein vernünftiges Level anpassen, oder andere Anreize bieten.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2021)

"Einfach" die Fahndung auf Provisionsbasis für die Privatwirtschaft freigegeben. Wenn da so viel zu finden ist hat da so manche Kanzlei sicher Spaß drann  .


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann muss keiner mehr das Zeug mit Blei versetzen damit es schwerer wird...



Teilweise ist wohl auch Heroin drin, um da neue Abhängigkeiten zu schaffen.








						SPD-Politiker Lauterbach für Legalisierung von Cannabis
					

Jahrelang sei er gegen eine Legalisierung von Cannabis gewesen, sagt SPD-Politiker Lauterbach. Nun plädiert auch er dafür - auch weil die Substanzen mit Heroin versetzt würden. Ob dies wirklich so ist, wird jedoch bezweifelt.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2021)

Was mich momentan mehr umtreibt ist die Gewissheit, dass diverse Politiker anscheinend ein schwerwiegendes Alkoholproblem mit sich herumschleppen.
Anders ist mir der Auftritt von Frau Barley bei "Hart aber Fair" nicht zu erklären......die muss besoffen gewesen sein.









						Wie bitte? Politikerin Barley zur Inflation: Einfach weniger Energie verbrauchen!
					

Wie weltfremd kann man eigentlich sein? Dreiste Aussage von SPD-Politikerin und EU-Vizepräsidentin Kartarina Barley bei „Hart aber fair“ zur Inflation.




					www.bild.de
				




Eine andere Möglichkeit als übermäßiger Alkoholgenuss könnte natürlich sein, dass sie die Bevölkerung für völlig dämlich hält....kann ich mir aber schwer vorstellen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2021)

Na anders als mit weniger Energieverbrauch wird man mehr Nachhaltigkeit und den Klimawandel nicht schaffen.
Die Grenzen des Wachstums sind erreicht.

Wir dürfen gar keine fossile Energie mehr verbrauchen, um eine neutrale CO2 Bilanz zu erreichen.


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2021)

Das wir selber Schuld sind stimmt ja...es wurden ja höhere Preis gewählt.^^


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man der FDP folgt und das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage anwendet, ist Oköstrom sogar günstiger, sobald mehr Oköstrom als konventioneller Strom produziert wird.


----------



## seahawk (13. Oktober 2021)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was mich momentan mehr umtreibt ist die Gewissheit, dass diverse Politiker anscheinend ein schwerwiegendes Alkoholproblem mit sich herumschleppen.
> Anders ist mir der Auftritt von Frau Barley bei "Hart aber Fair" nicht zu erklären......die muss besoffen gewesen sein.
> 
> 
> ...


Sie hat vollkommen Recht. Wenn man die gesellschaftlichen Gesamtkosten des Verbrauchs fossiler Energie betrachtet, dann ist sie immer noch um Faktor 5-10 zu billig.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sie hat vollkommen Recht. Wenn man die gesellschaftlichen Gesamtkosten des Verbrauchs fossiler Energie betrachtet, dann ist sie immer noch um Faktor 5-10 zu billig.


Bezogen auf den Schaden welcher der Umwelt entsteht stimme ich dir zu.

Allerdings ist das ganze für den Verbraucher nicht so einfach zwischen "gut (Öko)" und "böse (Fossil)" zu unterscheiden. Ich hab mich damit vor kurzer Zeit aus persönlichem Interesse mal näher damit befasst. Stand heute ist es für viele fast unmöglich zu ermitteln ob und zu wieviel Prozent dein Strom aus fossiler Energie besteht.

Das fängt bereits an der Strombörse an. Denn dort wird grundsätzlich Strom aus Braunkohle, Atomstrom und eben auch der grüne Strom in "Graustrom" ohne Herkunftsangabe umgewandelt. Beim Ökostrom hat das mit dem Doppelvermarktungsverbot zu tun. Der Strom aus grünen Quellen wird den Betreibern zumeist über das EEG vergütet. Deshalb dürfen sie ihn nicht mit einem weiteren Aufschlag verkaufen. Aus diesem Grund wird Ökostrom an der Strombörse zu Graustrom. Da der Stromtarif an der Strombörse die Kosten aber nicht decken kann, müssen Stromkunden die Differenz in ihrer Jahressrechnung ausbaden.

Weder du noch die Stromanbieter/Stadtwerke können dir sagen, wieviel Prozent vom Graustrom in Wirklichkeit Grün sind. Es sein denn: Man kauft als Stromversorger den Ökostrom mit Herkunftsnachweis.
Oder du kauft nur den Herkunftsnachweis und machst damit deinen Fossilstrom zum Ökostrom. 

Gesetz dem Fall das ich das so richtig verstanden habe, ist das Ganze ist ein sehr perfides System in meinen Augen. Hier fehlt es meiner Meinung nach an Transparenz.

Willst du wirklich verlässlichen regionalen Ökostrom bekommen, dann dürfen die Erzeugeranlagen also nicht über das EEG vergütet werden. Naturstrom und Bürgerwerke sind zum Beispiel zwei dieser Anbieter. Naturstrom beispielsweise hat einen ihrer Schwerpunkte auf den Weiterbetrieb von Windkraftanlagen nach Ende der EEG-Förderung gelegt. Bei den Bürgerwerken widerum stammt der Strom ausschließlich aus Solar- und Windenergieanlagen in Bürgerhand und einem deutschen Wasserkraftwerk.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man der FDP folgt und das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage anwendet, ist Oköstrom sogar günstiger, sobald mehr Oköstrom als konventioneller Strom produziert wird.


Das Thema Ökostrom ist durchaus spannend. Aber hier stehen wir noch am Anfang. Langfristig muss Ökostrom günstiger sein als konventioneller Strom. Ich hab das in einem anderen Thread schon mal erwähnt, aber wir müssen hier erstmal die Grundlagen für erfolgreichen Ökostrom schaffen. Angefangen beim Stromnetz bzw. den Stromnetzen:

Früher hattest du als Land wenig große Kraftwerke welche National und überwiegend zentralisiert über große Stromtrassen den Strom an die Verbraucher geliefert haben. Das hat auch eine zeitlang hervorragend funktioniert. Nur haben sich die Zeiten geändert.

Heute haben wir viele kleine Stromerzeuger. Wind, Wasser, PV, Kohle, BHKW, Brennstoffzellen, Biogas etc. welche dezentral und grenzüberschreitend verteilt sind. Die Netze sind kleinräumiger und Speicheranlagen gibt es ebenfalls. Dazu kommt, das jeder Verbraucher (inkl. Industrie und Gewerbe) nun auch direkt Strom in das Netz einspeisen kann, sofern er erneuerbare Energien fördert. Je größer also die Anteile an erneuerbaren Energien sind, umso höher sind die Anforderungen an die Stromnetze.

Produzierst du die Energie vor Ort, also in kleineren Netzen, kannst du damit die großen und teuren Stromtrassen einsparen. Allerdings muss das Stromnetz dazu intelligent sein. Das bedeutet, du brauchst eine Echtzeitvernetzung um mit dieser Entwicklung Schritt halten zu können. Das funktioniert nur mit Smart Grids. Ohne diese kannst du Über- oder Unterproduktion von Strom nicht schnell genug erkennen und steuern.

Diese sind allerdings ziemlich umstritten. Je mehr automatisiert ein Netz ist, umso anfälliger ist es für Cyberangriffe. Schön zu sehen in der Ukraine im Jahr 2015.

Auch auf gesetzlicher Seite hakt es enorm. Oder kann mir jemand erklären, warum es Netzbetreibern gesetzlich verboten ist Stromspeicher zu errichten?

Meiner Meinung nach müssen viel mehr Mittel in die Stromnetze fließen. Hier müssen auch die Firmen ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Das ist nichts was der Bürger alleine stemmen kann. Damit die Firmen ihren Teil dazu beitragen musst du aber die Strom-Subventionen auf den Prüfstand stellen. Geht es um Strompreise, dann sieht die Industrie sofort reflexartig die eigene Wettbewerbsfähigkeit in Frage gestellt und ist an der Belastungsgrenze angekommen.
Ich mein, VW fällt bei einem Quartalsgewinn von 4-5 Mrd. Euro sicher ein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn sie zusätzlich ein paar hundert Millionen für die Netze abdrücken müssten. 

Viele Großabnehmer und die energieintensive Industrie sind zusätzlich von der EEG-Umlage oder den Netzentgelten ganz oder teilweise befreit.

Politiker warnen regelmäßig vor zu hohen Strompreisen in Deutschland. Die Verbraucherzentralen beklagen die zu hohe EEG-Umlage und die zu hohen Strompreise für die Verbraucher etc etc.

Nur an denen bleibt es paradoxerweise hängen. Zusammen mit dem Kleingewerbe finanzieren wir Verbraucher mit dem Ausbau des EEG-Ökostroms und der EEG-Umlage diese niedrigen Strompreise für die Großabnehmer und die deutsche Industrie. Und das ist in meinen Augen ein fundamentaler Fehler. Hier muss dringend nachgebessert werden. Mal sehen was der neuen Bundesregierung dazu so alles einfällt.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2021)

Wahl 2021 im ZDF: ZDFzoom: Eure Wut - Euer Mut: Was tun gegen den Klimawandel?
					

Wie steht's um die Klimakrise? Vor der Wahl geht Filmemacher Hubertus Koch das Thema an, das ihn richtig wütend macht.




					www.zdf.de
				




Hier ist auch gezeigt, dass Vermieter den Strom vom Dach nicht einfach an die Mieter abgeben können.

Da hat die neue Regierung einiges zutun.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Teilweise ist wohl auch Heroin drin, um da neue Abhängigkeiten zu schaffen.


Was noch ein Argument mehr für die kontrollierte Freigabe von Cannabis ist. Neben den therapeutischen Nutzen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Teilweise ist wohl auch Heroin drin, um da neue Abhängigkeiten zu schaffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur irgendwie scheint davon bisher noch niemand außer Herrn Lauterbach selbst gehört zu haben. Etwas seltsames, aus dem Hut gezaubert wirkendes Argument. Wobei ich selbst auch eher pro Legalisierung bin.


----------



## hoffgang (13. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig vomThema, was willst du uns mit dieserAussage mitteilen?


Naja, dass es in einigen Bundesländern (hust, CDU geführt, hust) eben jene Wechsel gegeben hat.
Also von der Steuerfahndung direkt zum Beratungsunternehmen. 








						Top-Steuerfahnder wechseln zu m Wirtschaftsprüfer Deloitte
					

Vom Finanzamt Wuppertal zu Deloitte: Die ehemaligen Finanzbeamten Sandra Höfer-Grosjean und Volker Radermacher bekommen einen neuen lukrativen Job.




					www.goettinger-tageblatt.de
				






> Die Opposition im Düsseldorfer Landtag macht Nordrhein-Westfalens Regierung dafür verantwortlich, dass die beiden Steuerexperten ihre Erfahrungen nun in den Dienst der Wirtschaft stellen. Im vergangenen Sommer war der Chef der Wuppertaler Steuerfahndungsbehörde, Peter Beckhoff, in den Ruhestand gegangen. Höfer-Großjean bekam die kommissarische Leitung – doch nach dem Amtsantritt der neuen CDU/FDP-Landesregierung wurde die Stelle neu ausgeschrieben. Den Posten als Leiter der Behörde bekam ein führender Steuerbeamter aus Aachen.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich doch aussuchen wo und für wen er arbeitet und es dürfte finanziell merklich attraktiver sein in der freihen Wirtschaft als Steuerfachmann/Frau zu arbeiten, als für Vater Staat.
> Und daran kann nun keiner etwas ändern,oder willst du die Leute zwingen?


Ist richtig, kann sich jeder aussuchen wo man arbeiten will. Und wenn Landesregierungen den Steuerfahndern den Job madig machen, dann wechseln die eben zur "Konkurrenz" und beraten nun Unternehmen, wie man Steuern spart.

Kommt eben immer drauf an welche politischen Ziele man verfolgt.


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was noch ein Argument mehr für die kontrollierte Freigabe von Cannabis ist. Neben den therapeutischen Nutzen.


Den Klimaaspekt sollte man auch nicht vernachlässigen.
THC ist bis zu 3 Wochen nachweisbar...3 Wochen kein Autofahren.


----------



## seahawk (13. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, dass es in einigen Bundesländern (hust, CDU geführt, hust) eben jene Wechsel gegeben hat.
> Also von der Steuerfahndung direkt zum Beratungsunternehmen.
> 
> 
> ...


Schade, dass die Opposition mal wieder vergessen hat, dass im ÖD Führungspositionen *ausgeschrieben werden müssen* und die Finanzverwaltung eine Landesverwaltung ist und sich daher auch Mitarbeiter*innen von Standorten aus ganz NRW bewerben können. Bei Beamt*innen greift dann die Bestenauswahl und die hängt von den jeweiligen Beurteilungen ab. Wollte man etwa selber rechtswidrig die Stelle ohne Auswahlverfahren besetzen?


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2021)

Interessant: Manuela Schwesig hat der CDU eine Absage erteilt und will mit den Linken zusammen regieren SPD will statt mit der CDU nun mit der Linken koalieren

Wenn es dafür auf Bundesebene nicht reicht, dann wenigstens auf Landesebene.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hier ist auch gezeigt, dass Vermieter den Strom vom Dach nicht einfach an die Mieter abgeben können.


Ich habe auch bis heute kein Modell gefunden wie wir in der Eigentümergemeinschaft Solarstrom selbst nutzen können. Bekommt der der tagsüber verbraucht einfach Alles? Oder hat jeder ein Kontingent und muss den Rest bei den Miteigentümern kaufen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Bezogen auf den Schaden welcher der Umwelt entsteht stimme ich dir zu.
> 
> Allerdings ist das ganze für den Verbraucher nicht so einfach zwischen "gut (Öko)" und "böse (Fossil)" zu unterscheiden. Ich hab mich damit vor kurzer Zeit aus persönlichem Interesse mal näher damit befasst. Stand heute ist es für viele fast unmöglich zu ermitteln ob und zu wieviel Prozent dein Strom aus fossiler Energie besteht.



Es ist aber sehr leicht festzustellen, ob das eigene Geld an jemanden geht, der "bösen" Strom vermarktet oder nicht.



> Der Strom aus grünen Quellen wird den Betreibern zumeist über das EEG vergütet. Deshalb dürfen sie ihn nicht mit einem weiteren Aufschlag verkaufen.



Wenn sie auf EEG verzichten, dürfen sie. Also entweder in ein reguliertes System einspeisen oder eben nicht.



> Gesetz dem Fall das ich das so richtig verstanden habe, ist das Ganze ist ein sehr perfides System in meinen Augen. Hier fehlt es meiner Meinung nach an Transparenz.



Das ganze ist ein praxisorientiertes System, dass anerkennt, dass Elektronen keine Farbe haben. Schwachstellen hat es nur zwei:
1. Es spiegelt die räumliche zeitliche Verteilung nicht wieder. Man kann dir Strom mit Ökozertifizierungen verkaufen, obwohl weder Netze noch Speicherkapazitäten zur Verfügung stehen, um ihn tatsächlich zum Verbrauchszeitpunkt am Verbrauchsort bereitzustellen. Aber das verzögert nur den Netzausbau, bei dem weitaus mehr im argen liegt.
2. Es ermöglicht Anbietern, nachträglich Ökostromtarife aus Graustrom zu verkaufen, in dem sie letzteren in "Grün" und "schwarz" entmischen. Da muss man halt bei der Anbieterwahl aufpassen.



> Das Thema Ökostrom ist durchaus spannend. Aber hier stehen wir noch am Anfang. Langfristig muss Ökostrom günstiger sein als konventioneller Strom. Ich hab das in einem anderen Thread schon mal erwähnt, aber wir müssen hier erstmal die Grundlagen für erfolgreichen Ökostrom schaffen.



Wieso "erstmal"? Das sind zwei Seiten der gleichen Medaille: Wenn fossiler Strom so teuer ist, wie er es den Schäden nach sein muss, ist Ökostrom günstiger und verdammt erfolgreich.



> Produzierst du die Energie vor Ort, also in kleineren Netzen, kannst du damit die großen und teuren Stromtrassen einsparen.



Nur wenn du extrem große Speicherkapazitäten aufbaust und die sind viel, viel, viel teurer. Ansonsten hast du ständig Überschuss an einem Ort und Mangel an einem anderen, weil PV und WK regional stark und selbst national mittel schwanken. Man braucht zwingend Kapazitäten, um große Teile des Verbrauchs international von den jeweils gerade produktivsten Kraftwerken decken zu lassen und notfalls die Speicherkapazitäten Skandinaviens und des Alpenraums zum Ausgleich zu nutzen. Alles andere ist unbezahlbar.



> Mal sehen was der neuen Bundesregierung dazu so alles einfällt.



Sagen wir mal so: Die von dir vollkommen zu Recht kritisierte Ungerechtigkeit stammt aus der Feder von FDP und SPD...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interessant: Manuela Schwesig hat der CDU eine Absage erteilt und will mit den Linken zusammen regieren SPD will statt mit der CDU nun mit der Linken koalieren
> 
> Wenn es dafür auf Bundesebene nicht reicht, dann wenigstens auf Landesebene.



Hoffentlich sieht das in Berlin die Frau Franziska Giffey noch genauso.
Eh sie sich mit der CDU einlässt, besser Rot-Grün-Rot fortführen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe auch bis heute kein Modell gefunden wie wir in der Eigentümergemeinschaft Solarstrom selbst nutzen können. Bekommt der der tagsüber verbraucht einfach Alles? Oder hat jeder ein Kontingent und muss den Rest bei den Miteigentümern kaufen?



Eigentlich wäre es auch begrüßenswert, wenn der Strom dann genutzt wird, wenn die Sonne scheint.

Kann man ja beraten, was für ein Modell günstig ist.
Da wären getrennte Zähler ideal um am Ende pro Mieter sagen zu können was an Solar und was aus der Leitung verbraucht wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da wären getrennte Zähler ideal um am Ende pro Mieter sagen zu können was an Solar und was aus der Leitung verbraucht wurde.


Aber wie rechnet man das ab? Das Dach gehört schließlich allen.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bei Beamt*innen greift dann die Bestenauswahl und die hängt von den jeweiligen Beurteilungen ab. Wollte man etwa selber rechtswidrig die Stelle ohne Auswahlverfahren besetzen?


Du hast offensichtlich noch nie in einem solchen Beurteilungssystem gearbeitet. Wenn du glaubst, es handle sich dabei um rein objektive Betrachtungen, dann irrst du und zwar gewaltig.

Und du übersiehst dabei den wesentlichen Punkt: Wenn man seine Topkräfte halten wollte, dann hätte man das tun können. Denn: 


> Wie Ex-Finanzminister Walter-Borjans dem WDR sagte, hatte er Höfer-Grosjean bewusst zur kommissarischen Leiterin bestellt, damit sie "am Ende des Jahres die Befähigung zur Übernahme des Amtes" habe. Der neue Finanzminister Lutz Lienenkämper (CDU) wollte so lange offensichtlich nicht warten. Er hat die Leitungsstelle im September 2017 behördenintern ausgeschrieben.



Wäre alles rechtlich einwandfrei geworden. Die Frage ist, was will der Dienstherr. Und das ist nur eines von mehreren Beispielen bei denen Spitzenkräfte im Bereich der Steuerfahndung aus dem Job motiviert wurden.


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

Einfach den Solaranteil gleich mit einem fix Preis versehen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich noch nie in einem solchen Beurteilungssystem gearbeitet. Wenn du glaubst, es handle sich dabei um rein objektive Betrachtungen, dann irrst du und zwar gewaltig.
> 
> Und du übersiehst dabei den wesentlichen Punkt: Wenn man seine Topkräfte halten wollte, dann hätte man das tun können. Denn:
> 
> ...


Das ist schön. Widerspricht aber leider den Vorschriften. Schon wenn sie die Befähigung noch nicht erreicht hat oder weniger lange als eine Mitbewerber*in, wäre diese, bei gleicher Befähigung, vorzuziehen. Selbst wenn beide dann bei Bestbeurteilung haben, würde die Konkurrentin gewinnen müssen. Abgesehen davon wer sagt, dass der Beamte aus Aachen, dann nicht die Landesverwaltung verlassen hätte?


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist schön. Widerspricht aber leider den Vorschriften.


??
Wieso das bitte?



seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wer sagt, dass der Beamte aus Aachen, dann nicht die Landesverwaltung verlassen hätte?


Naja, der Kollege aus Aachen hat ja nicht gekündigt als Höfer-Grosjean kommissarische Leitern wurde... Von daher ist das Argument irgendwie... .



seahawk schrieb:


> Selbst wenn beide dann bei Bestbeurteilung haben, würde die *Konkurrentin* gewinnen müssen.


Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, du hast die Materie nicht wirklich durchdrungen, kann das sein?


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

Warum soll er auch kündigen, er weiß ja, dass die Stelle der Leitung ausgeschrieben werden muss. 

Ich habe das Thema sehr gut durchdrungen. Wir können sicher sein, dass der Mitarbeiter aus Aachen offensichtlich die Befähigung für die Stelle hatte. Wir können auch feststellen, dass die kommisarische Leitung sie noch nicht hatte. Selbst wenn kom. Leitung die Befähigung erreicht, muss die Stelle ausgeschrieben werden. In diesem Falle kann sich der Kollege aus Aachen immer noch bewerben, Haben nun beide eine Bestbeurteilung gewinnt der Kollege aus Aachen, weil der die Befähigung für die Stelle länger hat und seine historischen Beurteilungen dadurch höherwertig sind. Ist ganz normaler ÖD Kram. 

Habe ich 3 Bestbeurteilungen  für E14-E14-E15 und ein Mitbewerbender hat 3 Bestbeurteilungen E15, gewinnt der automatisch.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thema sehr gut durchdrungen.


Ne hast du nicht. Wenn dem so wäre, dann hättest du festgestellt, dass Höfer-Grosjean mit Vornamen Sandra heißt und derjenige, der die Stelle am Ende bekommen hat Michael.
Dein Kommentar "Die KonkurrenTIN" hätte gewinnen müssen ergibt also hier überhaupt keinen Sinn. Es wäre schon, wenn in deinen Posts sich Elan und Präzision gleichermaßen wiederfinden.
Ja, du hast versucht den Punkt "bei Gleicher Eignung und Befähigung sind weibliche Kandidaten bevorzugt einzustellen" anzubringen, passt halt leider so wie du es getan hast, überhaupt nicht, denn die Dame im Prozess war Höfer-Grosjean und nicht der Konkurrent der am Ende die Stelle bekommen hat.




seahawk schrieb:


> Wir können auch feststellen, dass die kommissarische Leitung sie noch nicht hatte.


Ach und wie stellen wir das fest nachdem Walter-Borjans Sie genau dazu erhoben hat?

Und richtig dumm wirds, wenn man folgendes in Betracht zieht:


> Peter Beckhoff hatte seinen Abschied vorbereitet. Jahrelang schon arbeitete er Hand in Hand mit seinen wichtigsten Mitarbeitern: Sandra Höfer-Grosjean und Volker Radermacher. Sie machten das Amt in Wuppertal zum Vorreiter im Kampf gegen Steuersünder aller Art.


Sowas, sowas...

Du kannst, gerne Beamten Kleinklein anführen, oder du liest https://www.wz.de/politik/schlagabtausch-um-wuppertaler-steuerfahnder_aid-25955683 und verstehst das Problem.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2021)

@hoffgang  haut wieder auf die Kacke. 

Topic:



> Die stellvertretende CDU-Vorsitzende Silvia Breher kann sich eine Doppelspitze in ihrer Partei vorstellen. „Ich stehe dem grundsätzlich offen gegenüber“, sagte Breher der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung. Sie sehe dafür derzeit zwar keine Mehrheit. Die Frage müsse man aber diskutieren. Sie selbst steht für Führungsämter in der CDU bereit. „Ich möchte mich gerne weiter einbringen und die Modernisierung der CDU aktiv mitgestalten“, sagte die 48 Jahre alte Politikerin. Doppelspitzen haben aktuell die SPD, die Grünen, die AfD und die Linke.


Quelle: CDU-Vize Breher offen für Doppelspitze

Karl Josef Laumann hat gestern Abend bei Markus Lanz gesagt das er gegen eine Doppelspitze ist.


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

In dem Link steht genau das was ich geschrieben habe. Beamtenrecht schlägt halt gesunden Menschenverstand, da es Gesetz ist.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> In dem Link steht genau das was ich geschrieben habe. Beamtenrecht schlägt halt gesunden Menschenverstand, da es Gesetz ist.


Leider erklärt das noch nicht, wie du darauf kommst, Sie hätte "die kommisarische Leitung sie noch nicht hatte".
Zudem steht in dem Link auch nicht, ob diese kommissarische Besetzung rechtlich Bestand hätte haben können, es also ein unvermeidbares Muss war diese Stelle auszuschreiben.

Nicht umsonst sagen die Grünen (zurecht)


> Schließlich seien rund 80 Prozent der Ankäufe von Steuer-CDs und der daraus folgenden Steuermehreinnahmen in Höhe von sieben Milliarden Euro allein für NRW über Wuppertal gelaufen. „Das hatte doch sehr wohl etwas mit Personen zu tun. Mit dem hoch erfolgreichen Leiter und dem kleinen Team um ihn herum. Genau die Personen, die eng mit ihm zusammengearbeitet haben, gehen jetzt, und Sie sagen, man habe das ordnungsgemäß abgewickelt.



Es gibt also sehr wohl Gestaltungsspielraum, andernfalls wäre schon die kommissarische Bestellung durch den alten Finanzminister rechtswidrig gewesen.

Was auch auffällt:



> Im September 2017 wurde die Stelle zwar neu ausgeschrieben, aber alle Zeichen deuteten auf Kontinuität hin. Die „am besten geeignete Person für die Dienststellenleitung“ werde gewählt, versprach die Verwaltung. „Die bereits sehr gute Arbeit der Wuppertaler Steuerfahndung wird weiter gestärkt.


Dem entgegen steht:


> Vor allem die Liberalen ließen schnell durchblicken, dass ihnen die Methoden der Wuppertaler nicht ganz geheuer waren. In der Behörde herrscht nach den Kündigungen Entsetzen. „Ohne deren Sachverstand und Kontakte ist das Geschäft mit gekauften Daten am Ende“, sagte ein Mitarbeiter über den Abgang der beiden Fahnder.



Man kann jetzt behaupten, jemand externes sei "besser geeignet". Oder man erkennt, dass die Person, die unter dem alten Leiter hervorragende Arbeit geleistet hat, die Prozesse kennt und sehr erfolgreich war schlicht und ergreifend die beste Wahl ist.

Ich weiß nicht was so schwer daran ist folgenden Zusammenhang zu verstehen:
FDP lehnt Kauf von SteuerCDs ab
FDP kommt in die Regierung
Behörde mit Spezialisierung und großen Erfolgen durch Ankauf von SteuerCDs verliert die 2 wichtigsten Mitarbeiter in dem Bereich, aufgrund von Formalitäten.

Wie gesagt, wo ein politischer Wille, da ein Weg. Aber keinesfalls ein Muss.


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Leider erklärt das noch nicht, wie du darauf kommst, Sie hätte "die kommisarische Leitung sie noch nicht hatte".
> Zudem steht in dem Link auch nicht, ob diese kommissarische Besetzung rechtlich Bestand hätte haben können, es also ein unvermeidbares Muss war diese Stelle auszuschreiben.


Walter-Borjans, dass er Höfer-Grosjean bewusst zur kommissarischen Leiterin bestellt hatte, damit sie "am Ende des Jahres die Befähigung zur Übernahme des Amtes".  Also hatte sie die Befähigung vorher nicht. 

Es ist sogar ein grundgesetziches Muss die Stelle auszuschreiben: Art. 33 Abs. 2 GG



> Zudem vermittelt Art. 33 Abs. 2 GG Bewerbern ein grundrechtsgleiches Recht auf leistungsgerechte Einbeziehung in die Bewerberauswahl. Jeder Bewerber um das Amt hat einen Anspruch darauf, dass der Dienstherr seine Bewerbung nur aus Gründen zurückweist, die durch den Leistungsgrundsatz gedeckt sind (Bewerbungsverfahrensanspruch)." (Zitat aus: BVerwG –Urteil vom 4.11.2010 – BVerwG 2        C 16.09).


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Walter-Borjans, dass er Höfer-Grosjean bewusst zur kommissarischen Leiterin bestellt hatte, damit sie "am Ende des Jahres die Befähigung zur Übernahme des Amtes".  Also hatte sie die Befähigung vorher nicht.


Ja, zur Übernahme des Amtes.
Du hast jedoch geschrieben, sie hätte "die kommissarische Leitung nicht". Again, Präzision bitte. Was willst du mir sagen? Dass Sie noch nicht die Befähigung hatte? Streitet niemand ab. Dann schreib aber auch Befähigung und nicht kommissarische Leitung. 

Sorry das ist Bullshitting, sonst garnichts. Hier wurde aus politischen Motiven eine Neubesetzung angestrebt, zum Nachteil der Behörde. Denn 33 Abs.2 GG bezieht sich auf Eignung, Leistung und Befähigung. Es gibt niemanden der besser geeignet & befähigt ist als diejenige, die zur Nachfolgerin vom Vorgänger aufgebaut wurde.
Von daher gibts keine Notwendigkeit die Stelle auszuschreiben wenn man das nicht explizit will, weil man nach genau dem Artikel aus dem GG Höfer-Grosjean problemlos auf der Stelle hätte halten können - sofern man das wollte.


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

Kannst Du 2 Sätze nicht in Kontext setzen?

Wir können sicher sein, dass der Mitarbeiter aus Aachen offensichtlich *die Befähigung für die Stelle* hatte. Wir können auch feststellen, dass die kommisarische Leitung *sie* noch nicht hatte.

Und sonst gilt halt, dass Beamtenrecht sich wenig um Deine Meinung kümmert. Natürlich hätte man die Stelle kommissarisch besetzt lassen können, bis die kommissarische Leitung zumindest die Befähigung erlangt hat sich auf die Stelle zu bewerben, trotzdem hätte man innerhalb der Steuerverwaltung ausschreiben müssen. Wir müssen uns hier mal klar machen, dass eine Stellenbesetzung bei Beamten ein Verwaltungakt ist, der beklagt werden kann.





__





						§ 8 BBG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich hätte man die Stelle kommissarisch besetzt lassen können, bis die kommissarische Leitung zumindest die Befähigung erlangt hat


Siehste, Thema erledigt.
Wollte man nicht, weil man eine politische Agenda hatte.
War diese Erkenntnis jetzt den Aufwand nötig?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Den Klimaaspekt sollte man auch nicht vernachlässigen.
> THC ist bis zu 3 Wochen nachweisbar...3 Wochen kein Autofahren.


Das Auto fährt mit Sprit und nicht mit Führerschein.  
*Duck und weg*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist aber sehr leicht festzustellen, ob das eigene Geld an jemanden geht, der "bösen" Strom vermarktet oder nicht.


Ja, das schon. Aber man muss erstmal der Mehrheit der Leute ins Bewusstsein rufen, was hier gespielt wird. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit geht es vielen primär um den Strompreis. Wo der Strom herkommt spielt eine sekundäre bzw. tertiäre Rolle.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie auf EEG verzichten, dürfen sie. Also entweder in ein reguliertes System einspeisen oder eben nicht.


Exakt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso "erstmal"? Das sind zwei Seiten der gleichen Medaille: *Wenn *fossiler Strom so teuer ist, wie er es den Schäden nach sein muss, ist Ökostrom günstiger und verdammt erfolgreich.


Wenn das Wörtchen "wenn" nicht wär.  Er ist es eben noch nicht. Und auf 100% Ökostrom ist unser Stromnetz einfach noch nicht vorbereitet. Daher müssen wir erstmal unserer Hausaufgaben machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur wenn du extrem große Speicherkapazitäten aufbaust und die sind viel, viel, viel teurer. Ansonsten hast du ständig Überschuss an einem Ort und Mangel an einem anderen, weil PV und WK regional stark und selbst national mittel schwanken.


An Speichern kommst du nicht vorbei. Je kleiner die dezentralen Netze sind umso wichtiger ist allerdings das Thema. Je nachdem welchen Zeitbereich du abdrecken willst, ist auch die Speichertechnologie extrem wichtig. 
Ein Kurzzeitspeicher zum abfedern von kurzfristigen Lastspitzen hat natürlich einen ganz anderen Kostenfaktor als ein Speicher welcher Sommer und Winter ausgleichen soll. Je nach Größe der Städte/Gemeinden können auch Microgrid-Inselnetze eine Option sein. Siehe Bordesholm.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe auch bis heute kein Modell gefunden wie wir in der Eigentümergemeinschaft Solarstrom selbst nutzen können. Bekommt der der tagsüber verbraucht einfach Alles? Oder hat jeder ein Kontingent und muss den Rest bei den Miteigentümern kaufen?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Da wären getrennte Zähler ideal um am Ende pro Mieter sagen zu können was an Solar und was aus der Leitung verbraucht wurde.


Dafür gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit. Es ist zwar etwas aufwändiger, aber sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren. 

Die PV-Anlage wird in Einzelanlagen aufgeteilt. Also bei drei Wohungen sind quasi drei PV-Anlagen vorhanden. Jede Wohneinheit bekommt einen PV-Anlagenteil und dem dazugehörenden Wechselrichter. Hier empfiehlt es sich Hochleitungsmodule, also 400W aufwärts, zu nehmen. So holst du/ihr aus der der verfügbaren Dachfläche das maximal mögliche raus. 

Du kannst das Ganze sogar noch weiter treiben, in dem du dir einen kleinen Batteriespeicher in den Keller stellst.
Auch der Anschluss einer Wallbox für E-Autos ist möglich. Für beides gibt es übrigens Förderprogramme.

Ich finde das Konzept sehr interessant. Zum einen weil du als Wohungsbesitzer bis zu einem gewissen Grad autark bist, die Kosten so effektiv gesenkt werden und weil man sich so  auch ein paar Taler dazu verdienen kann, indem man den Überschussstrom einspeist. 

So sieht das ganze dann ungefähr aus:
(Wallbox und Stromspeicher sind hier nicht enthalten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die PV-Anlage wird in Einzelanlagen aufgeteilt. Also bei drei Wohungen sind quasi drei PV-Anlagen vorhanden. Jede Wohneinheit bekommt einen PV-Anlagenteil und dem dazugehörenden Wechselrichter.


Bei 12 Eigentümern auf ein Dach hätte man da aber ziiiiemlich viel Redundanz in allen Bauteilen. 
Saldieren ist da wohl sinnvoller. Wenn man dann noch nicht unnötig sein 12tel einspeisen will was eigentlich ein Nachbar direkt gebrauchen könnte wird die Rechnerei dann aber eben auch lustig. (Und das ganze Thema sowieso komplett Offtopic  )


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Siehste, Thema erledigt.
> Wollte man nicht, weil man eine politische Agenda hatte.
> War diese Erkenntnis jetzt den Aufwand nötig?


Und was hat man dann davon, denn dann kriegt die kommissarische Leitung immer noch nicht die Stelle. Die Stelle muss immer noch ausgeschrieben werden und in dem Auswahlverfahren hat sie relativ schlechte Karten. 

Die eigentliche Frage ist hier warum die Finanzämter in NRW so unterschiedlich arbeiten und da müssen sich alle Parteien, die in den letzten 15 Jahren an der Regierung waren, an die Nase fassen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei 12 Eigentümern auf ein Dach hätte man da aber ziiiiemlich viel Redundanz in allen Bauteilen.


Das ist der Nachteil an der Geschichte. Der Installationsaufwand innerhalb des Gebäudes ist auch nicht zu verachten, bei 12 Eigentümern. Der Platz für den Spaß muss auch vorhanden sein.


> (Und das ganze Thema sowieso komplett Offtopic  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Olstyle schrieb:


> Saldieren ist da wohl sinnvoller. Wenn man dann noch nicht unnötig sein 12tel einspeisen will was eigentlich ein Nachbar direkt gebrauchen könnte wird die Rechnerei dann aber eben auch lustig.


Da müssen dann aber auch alle Eigentümer mitspielen. Wenn jetzt einer seine Wohnung verkauft, und der neue Eigentümer hat auf das System keinen Bock, dann Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und was hat man dann davon, denn dann kriegt die kommissarische Leitung immer noch nicht die Stelle. Die Stelle muss immer noch ausgeschrieben werden und in dem Auswahlverfahren hat sie relativ schlechte Karten.


Klar, schlechte Karten, als Expertin für diesen Bereich, gezogen vom vorherigen Leiter.
Die schlechtesten Karten die man als Nachfolge haben kann, v.a. wenn die Abteilung bislang als extrem erfolgreich und Vorreiter für andere gilt...


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar, schlechte Karten, als Expertin für diesen Bereich, gezogen vom vorherigen Leiter.
> Die schlechtesten Karten die man als Nachfolge haben kann, v.a. wenn die Abteilung bislang als extrem erfolgreich und Vorreiter für andere gilt...


Das spielt aber beim Auswahlverfahren der Beamten keine Rolle.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man der FDP folgt und das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage anwendet, ist Oköstrom sogar günstiger, sobald mehr Oköstrom als konventioneller Strom produziert wird.


.... was ihr euch über Strom den Kopf macht  bei mir kommt der Strom aus der Dose ...... und wer PCs mit 700W Gamingspass benutzt, der sollte über Strom gar nicht reden. " Ironie AUS"


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das spielt aber beim Auswahlverfahren der Beamten keine Rolle.


Gott stellst du dich an.
Du glaubst wirklich, hier wurden Lebensläufe nebeneinandergelegt. Zumal gilt:


> Grundlage für die Auswahl der Bewerber bildet insbesondere die letzte dienstliche Beurteilung. Auswählen muss der Dienstherr grundsätzlich denjenigen, der am besten beurteilt ist.


Glaubst du, diese wäre bei Frau Höfer-Grosjean schlecht ausgefallen? Und selbst wenn, dann klagt halt der andere. Das ist noch lange kein Automatismus, dass er Recht bekommt. Again, hier wurden Entscheidungen aus politischen Motiven getroffen, das, was du hier anbringst, wurde vorgeschoben um diese Entscheidung zu verschleiern.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Glaubst du, diese wäre bei Frau Höfer-Grosjean schlecht ausgefallen? Und selbst wenn, dann klagt halt der andere. Das ist noch lange kein Automatismus, dass er Recht bekommt. Again, hier wurden Entscheidungen aus politischen Motiven getroffen, das, was du hier anbringst, wurde vorgeschoben um diese Entscheidung zu verschleiern.


... in Deutschland fallen Entscheidungen nur aus politischen Motiven, Sachverstand und Kompetenz gehören nicht zu den Anforderungen. 
... gesehen in der Bundeswehr, da wurde der technisch modernste Bunker (5 Jahre vor der Abschaltung für viele Millionen auf neuesten Stand gebracht)
der Luftwaffe geschlossen, weil woanders der Kommandeur mit dem Entscheidungsträger gut bekannt war,
b.z.w. der Kommandeur des modernen Bunkers aus dem kam, welcher jetzt noch in Betrieb ist.


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Gott stellst du dich an.
> Du glaubst wirklich, hier wurden Lebensläufe nebeneinandergelegt. Zumal gilt:
> 
> Glaubst du, diese wäre bei Frau Höfer-Grosjean schlecht ausgefallen? Und selbst wenn, dann klagt halt der andere. Das ist noch lange kein Automatismus, dass er Recht bekommt. Again, hier wurden Entscheidungen aus politischen Motiven getroffen, das, was du hier anbringst, wurde vorgeschoben um diese Entscheidung zu verschleiern.


Und die Entscheidung der SPD war genauso politisch motiviert. 

Fakt ist aber, dass beim Auswahlverfahren für Landesbeamte primär die letzten Beurteilungen zählen und das Land NRW schon mehr als genug Konkurrentenklagen verloren hat. Wie gesagt, der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass ein Finanzamt in Wuppertal anders arbeitet als in Aachen. Das ist das Problem in NRW und die Regierung Laschet hat wirklich nichts getan um die Lage zu verbessern. Im Gegenteil die Landesverwaltung ist so schlecht wie nie.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und die Entscheidung der SPD war genauso politisch motiviert.


Logisch, man wollte eine der effektivsten Steuerfahndungen im Land genauso weiterführen. Sehr verwerflich...




seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem in NRW und die Regierung Laschet hat wirklich nichts getan um die Lage zu verbessern. Im Gegenteil die Landesverwaltung ist so schlecht wie nie.



Ne, das Problem ist, dass die Regierung Laschet systematisch aussortiert hat wer nicht passt.
Stabsstelle Umweltkriminalität? Aufgelöst
Steuerfahnder Wuppertal? Abgesägt
Ratgeber in der Corona Pandemie? Gelobt & dann entlassen


----------



## seahawk (14. Oktober 2021)

Schwarz-Gelb war eine Katastrophe für NRW ohne Frage. Laschet ist wahrscheinlich der schlechteste Ministerpräsident in der Geschichte des Landes. 

Du kannst auch das Thema Grundwasserschutz, Dichtheitsprüfung, Bodenschatzgewinnung in Wasserschutzzonen, Geothermieförderung,..... dazu bringen. Man hat sehr viel kaputt gemacht.


----------



## helix76 (14. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie scheint davon bisher noch niemand außer Herrn Lauterbach selbst gehört zu haben. Etwas seltsames, aus dem Hut gezaubert wirkendes Argument. Wobei ich selbst auch eher pro Legalisierung bin.


Der Gute meint möglicherweise diverse NPS in Form von Cannabinoidmimetika. Ob jetzt das Strecken mit "neuartigem, rauchbaren Heroin" (Heroin ist schon immer "rauchbar") schlimmer ist, oder die NPS lasse ich mal vorsichtig dahingestellt.
So oder so ist eine Änderung der Drogenpolitik mehr als überfällig. Das betrifft aus Gründen des Konsumentenschutzes und der Entmachtung (teilweisen) mafiöser Strukturen IMHO übrigens nicht nur die Thematik Cannabis.
Psychotrope Substanzen sollten objektiv sowohl nach deren Auswirkungen für den/die Betroffene(n) selbst, als auch für das Umfeld beurteilt werden.  
Das Strafgesetzbuch hat sich in jederlei Hinsicht als wenig geignetes Mittel erwiesen. Weder hält die strafrechtliche Sanktionierung Konsumenten vom Konsum ab, noch ist sie geignet die Lebensumstände der von Sucht betroffenen Personenkreise in irgendeiner Weise zum Positiven zu verändern.
Einzig die bereits erwähnten illegalen Dealerstrukturen profitieren von einer wie auch immer gearteten Prohibition.
Deshalb gilt meiner Meinung nach eigentlich: Legalisierung von Cannabis + Entkriminalisierung aller anderen Substanzen.
Im zweiten Fall müssen natürlich (wenn erforderlich) entsprechende Therapie- und Hilfsangebote unterbreitet werden.
Dies entspräche in der Folge einer Legaliserung für Cannabis und dem portugiesischen Modell für alle anderen psychoaktiven Substanzen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2021)

helix76 schrieb:


> Dies entspräche in der Folge einer Legaliserung für Cannabis und dem portugiesischen Modell *für alle anderen psychoaktiven Substanzen.*


Ich kenne das "portugiesische Modell" nicht aber zu den pyschoaktiven Substanzen gehören doch auch LSD, Crack, Crystal Meth, Heroin, Kokain usw. Alles Teufelsdrogen welche sehr zerstörisch sind. Von den Genannten ist LSD am wenigsten abhängig machend aber kann schwere Psychosen auslösen.
Bei Cannabis wäre ich ja für eine kontrollierte Abgabe. Aber beim anderen harten Zeugs nicht wirklich.

Anderes Thema:



> CSU-Chef Markus Söder wird entgegen der ursprünglichen Ankündigung nicht beim Deutschlandtag der Jungen Union (JU) in Münster zu Gast sein. Das bestätigte ein Parteisprecher am Donnerstag. Zuvor hatte die "Süddeutsche Zeitung" berichtet.
> 
> Söder wird stattdessen in Bayern am Samstag an einer Basiskonferenz der CSU teilnehmen. Zu dem am Freitag beginnenden dreitägigen Treffen des Unions-Nachwuchses haben sich zahlreiche CDU-Spitzenpolitiker angesagt – darunter CDU-Chef Armin Laschet, Unionsfraktionschef Ralph Brinkhaus, Gesundheitsminister Jens Spahn und der Wirtschaftsexperte Friedrich Merz.
> 
> JU-Chef Tilman Kuban sagte der Rheinischen Post: "Ich bedaure die Absage." Die Junge Union habe sich seinerzeit für Markus Söder als Kanzlerkandidat ausgesprochen. "Von daher wäre es richtig gewesen, wenn er sich bei der gemeinsamen Jugendorganisation von CDU und CSU der Diskussion über die Gründe für den schlechten Ausgang bei der Bundestagswahl und die Differenzen im Umgang zwischen den beiden Parteien gestellt hätte."


Quelle: Söder sagt Auftritt mit Laschet ab

Söder ist die CSU scheinbar wichtiger als die Union. Vielleicht wäre es dann besser wenn sich beide trennen?
Dann kann er sich ganz auf Bayern konzentrieren. 

Dieser Journalist ist wohl sauer auf SPD: Das wahre Gesicht der SPD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ja, das schon. Aber man muss erstmal der Mehrheit der Leute ins Bewusstsein rufen, was hier gespielt wird. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit geht es vielen primär um den Strompreis. Wo der Strom herkommt spielt eine sekundäre bzw. tertiäre Rolle.



"Erstmal"? Das versucht man seit einem Vierteljahrhundert, aber den Leute geht es nicht "in der heutigen Zeit" sondern immer primär um den Stromreis. Deswegen bringt "Ökostrom anbieten" ja auch keinen Wandel, darauf kann man warten bis Kalifornien, Australien und Griechenland kohlschwarz werden. Wait. Ist ja schon soweit.



> Wenn das Wörtchen "wenn" nicht wär.  Er ist es eben noch nicht.



Da wird jetzt ja endlich mal dran gearbeitet.



> Und auf 100% Ökostrom ist unser Stromnetz einfach noch nicht vorbereitet. Daher müssen wir erstmal unserer Hausaufgaben machen.



Wir leben im Kapitalismus. Da folgt das Angebot dem Bedarf, nicht umgekehrt. Die Hausaufgaben wurden vor 30 Jahren gestellt, aber gemacht werden sie erst, wenn nicht-machen-und-weiter-fossilen-Strom-nutzen die teurere Entscheidung ist. Und zwar nicht teurer insgesamt, dass ist ja schon ewig der Fall, sondern teurer für den, der die Entscheidung trifft/die Stromrechnung zahlt.



> An Speichern kommst du nicht vorbei. Je kleiner die dezentralen Netze sind umso wichtiger ist allerdings das Thema.



Es ist überhaupt nur mit möglichst großen Netzen bewältigbar. Zumindest solange wir noch so etwas wie Industrie und Mobilität haben wollen.



Dafür gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit. Es ist zwar etwas aufwändiger, aber sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren. 



> Die PV-Anlage wird in Einzelanlagen aufgeteilt. Also bei drei Wohungen sind quasi drei PV-Anlagen vorhanden. Jede Wohneinheit bekommt einen PV-Anlagenteil und dem dazugehörenden Wechselrichter. Hier empfiehlt es sich Hochleitungsmodule, also 400W aufwärts, zu nehmen. So holst du/ihr aus der der verfügbaren Dachfläche das maximal mögliche raus.
> 
> Du kannst das Ganze sogar noch weiter treiben, in dem du dir einen kleinen Batteriespeicher in den Keller stellst.
> Auch der Anschluss einer Wallbox für E-Autos ist möglich. Für beides gibt es übrigens Förderprogramme.
> ...



Die Kosten sinken garantiert nicht, wenn du den gesamten Overhead durch Kleinstsegmentierung vervielfachst. Ist in der von dir beschriebenen, technischen Form auch gar nicht nötig, sobald du Smartmeter einsetzt (die für Einspeisung ja eh Pflicht sind), da du ja Einzelverbrauch und Gesamtproduktion zeitlich gegeneinander aufrechnen kannst.

Ich persönlich finde es schon überflüssig, überhaupt den PV-Betrieb an das Wohnungseigentum zu koppeln. Verpachtet doch einfach die Dachnutzung an PV-Interessierten und lasst die den Rest selbst verwalten. Im Idealfall trennt man sogar noch Produktion und Verbrauch, dann verkaufen die PV-Investoren halt als in-House-Stromanbieter zum eigenen (produktionsbangigen) Tarif an die Hausbewohner, ebenfalls unabhängig davon wer was besitzt. (Anm.: Idealfall theoretisch, da es afaik keine getrennten rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen für Stromkleinstanbieter gibt.)


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne das "portugiesische Modell" nicht aber zu den pyschoaktiven Substanzen gehören doch auch LSD, Crack, Crystal Meth, Heroin, Kokain usw. Alles Teufelsdrogen welche sehr zerstörisch sind. Von den Genannten ist LSD am wenigsten abhängig machend aber kann schwere Psychosen auslösen.
> Bei Cannabis wäre ich ja für eine kontrollierte Abgabe. Aber beim anderen harten Zeugs nicht wirklich.



Auch Alkohol ist nicht unproblematisch.
Ich sehe es so wie der Autor hier:








						Meinung zu Alkoholverzicht: Wer nicht trinkt, gehört nicht dazu | BR.de
					

Als andere das erste Mal von zu viel Bier gekotzt haben, stand unser Autor nüchtern daneben. Keinen Alkohol zu trinken, machte seine Jugend stressig. Heute fragt er sich: Warum gehört gerade auf dem Land Alkohol zum Aufwachsen?




					www.br.de
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Idealfall trennt man sogar noch Produktion und Verbrauch, dann verkaufen die PV-Investoren halt als in-House-Stromanbieter zum eigenen (produktionsbangigen) Tarif an die Hausbewohner, ebenfalls unabhängig davon wer was besitzt. (Anm.: Idealfall theoretisch, da es afaik keine getrennten rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen für Stromkleinstanbieter gibt.)



Geht aktuell rechtlich nicht, wie die vor kurzem verlinkte ZDFzoom-Doku zeigt.


----------



## seahawk (15. Oktober 2021)

Fast jede Person in Deutschland ist Junkie: 









						Unser aller Zaubertrank: Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Kaffeeküche
					

So gut wie jeder erwachsene Deutsche ist drogensüchtig. Wir wissen es nur nicht. Schuld daran ist das beliebteste aller Genussmittel. Die Kolumne Geschmackssache.




					www.faz.net


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch Alkohol ist nicht unproblematisch.


Ja ich weiß. Aber es ging um Substanzen welche legalisiert werden sollen.
Das Alkohol in der Gesellschaft verharmlost wird, hatte ich ja schon mal hier im Thread geschrieben.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Erstmal"? Das versucht man seit einem Vierteljahrhundert, aber den Leute geht es nicht "in der heutigen Zeit" sondern immer primär um den Stromreis.


Beim Großteil der Menschen mag das so sein, aber nicht bei allen. Seh ich ja bei mir selbst. Ich such mir den Anbieter raus, welche am ehesten die Werte vertritt die mir wichtig sind. Der Preis spielt bei mir nur eine sekundäre Rolle. Deshalb gehe ich aller Voraussicht nach auf Naturstrom Gold. Und das obwohl mir diverse Vergleichportale günstigere Alternativen aufzeigen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist überhaupt nur mit möglichst großen Netzen bewältigbar. Zumindest solange wir noch so etwas wie Industrie und Mobilität haben wollen.


Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Dezentrale kleine Netze ergänzen Zentrale Netze hervorragend. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: *Klick* 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist in der von dir beschriebenen, technischen Form auch gar nicht nötig, sobald du Smartmeter einsetzt (die für Einspeisung ja eh Pflicht sind), da du ja Einzelverbrauch und Gesamtproduktion zeitlich gegeneinander aufrechnen kannst.


Smart Meter sind nicht für alle Anlagen Pflicht. Nur wenn die PV-Anlage über mehr als 7 kWp verfügt, und/oder der Stromverbrauch über 6.000 kWh jährlich liegt. Liegst du mit den Werten darunter, dann reicht eine mME. Es wäre auch utopisch von Balkonkraftwerksbetreibern eine Smart Meter-Anbindung zu verlangen.  



seahawk schrieb:


> Fast jede Person in Deutschland ist Junkie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bekenne mit Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Kaffee einen Montag als Nachteule zu überstehen, ist für mich unvorstellbar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2021)

Scheinbar bekommen die Grünen nichtmal ein generelles Tempolimit hin. 
Wow

Naja jedenfalls Kohleausstieg bis 2030.


----------



## hoffgang (15. Oktober 2021)

Clever vom Lindner. 12€ Mindestlohn mussten wir akzeptieren, es ist halt ein Geben und Nehmen.

Soso:
https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/s...r-mehr-a-00000000-0002-0001-0000-000169828700


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheinbar bekommen die Grünen nichtmal ein generelles Tempolimit hin.


War doch klar. Das lassen die Grünen als erstes fallen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2021)

Inland - Aktuelle Nachrichten
					

Inland - Aktuelle Nachrichten




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Zu den folgenden Themen wird leider gar nichts erwähnt:
- Menschenrechte/Grundrechte/Bürgerrechte/LGBTIQ*-Rechte
- Asyl/Flüchtlingspolitik
- Sicherheitspolitik

*Edit:*
Hier wird zumindest die Planung zum Thema Grundrechte und Rechtsstaat recht präzise dargelegt.

Bekenntnis zu Vielfalt und Teilhabe​_Im Bereich Innenpolitik und Recht setzen die Ampelparteien auf Vielfalt, gerechte Teilhabe und Antidiskriminierung. Die Rechtsordnung soll der "gesellschaftlichen Realität" angepasst werden. "Dazu werden wir u.a. das Staatsangehörigkeitsrecht, das Familienrecht, das Abstammungsrecht und das Transsexuellengesetz ebenso wie die Regelungen zur Reproduktionsmedizin anpassen und beispielsweise Verantwortungsgemeinschaften bzw. einen Pakt für Zusammenleben möglich machen."_

_"Wir werden in allen Bereichen entschlossen gegen Antisemitismus, Rassismus, Rechtsextremismus, Islamismus, Linksextremismus, Queer-Feindlichkeit und jede andere Form der Menschenfeindlichkeit vorgehen, damit Vielfalt auch in gleicher Sicherheit für jede und jeden möglich ist." Explizit erwähnt wird ein "Demokratiefördergesetz".

Auch eine Generalrevision der Sicherheitsarchitektur ist geplant. "Gemeinsam mit den Ländern werden wir die vom Bundesverfassungsgericht geforderte gesamtheitliche Betrachtung der Eingriffsbefugnisse des Staates vornehmen und eine Generalrevision der Sicherheitsarchitektur durchführen." Eine neue gesetzliche Grundlage werde es in Bezug auf die Abwehr von Cyberrisiken geben.

Zwei weitere GG-Änderung betreffen Art. 3 Grundgesetz (GG): "Wir wollen den Gleichbehandlungsartikel des Grundgesetzes um ein *Verbot der Diskriminierung wegen* *sexueller Identität ergänzen* und den *Begriff 'Rasse' im Grundgesetz ersetzen*.”_










						Rechtliches zur Ampel-Sondierung: GG-Änderungen geplant
					

SPD, Grüne und FDP haben sich auf erste konkrete Gesetzgebungsvorhaben verständigt – darunter auch diverse GG-Änderungen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## seahawk (15. Oktober 2021)

Sehr gut!


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sehr gut!



Wäre mit der CDU so nie zu machen gewesen.



Bloß wird man die dann bei der GG-Änderung wohl zumindest zum Teil noch brauchen.
Denn die Stimmen von SPD, Grünen, FDP und Linke werden wohl für die 2/3-Mehrheit nicht ausreichen.

Auch wenn so ein Verfahren aufwendig ist, sollte man da vielleicht das GG-Änderungspaket lieber auf mehrere kleine Päckchen aufspalten. So das da dann nicht im großen Paket einzelne Abgeordnete doch noch ein Haar in der Suppe finden und sich enthalten oder gar dagegen stimmen.

Vorher könnte es sich lohnen etwas Lobby-Arbeit als Bürger zu machen und den Wahlkreisabgeordneten überzeugen das er sicher dafür stimmt.


----------



## Eckism (15. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheinbar bekommen die Grünen nichtmal ein generelles Tempolimit hin.
> Wow


Zumindest mal ne gute Nachricht


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2021)

Generelles Tempolimit wäre schon sinnvoll. Man kann es ja bei 160 km/h festlegen. Die beschränkten Bereiche sind schon bei 120 oder 130 km/h.


----------



## Eckism (15. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Generelles Tempolimit wäre schon sinnvoll. Man kann es ja bei 160 km/h festlegen. Die beschränkten Bereiche sind schon bei 120 oder 130 km/h.


Da ist nix sinnvolles dran...der jetzt wie nen Henker fährt, fährt generell so, egal welche Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gerad ist...


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich frage mich wie das alles finanziert werden soll, wenn keine Steuern erhöht werden und gleichzeitig die Schuldenbremse bleiben soll? Woanders Gelder kürzen?


----------



## Poulton (15. Oktober 2021)

Inland - Aktuelle Nachrichten
					

Inland - Aktuelle Nachrichten




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Liest sich in Teilen wie ökologischer Marktradikalismus, also eine zweite Agenda 2010. Flexibilisierung der Arbeitszeit, weitere Privatisierung der Altersvorsorge, ...
Gruselig.


----------



## Eckism (15. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie das alles finanziert werden soll, wenn keine Steuern erhöht werden und gleichzeitig die Schuldenbremse bleiben soll? Woanders Gelder kürzen?


Sprit wird teuerer =mehr Geld für den Staat
Strom wird teurer =mehr Geld für den Staat
Produkte allgemein werden teurer(wegen Sprit, Strom, Lohnerhöhungen) =mehr Geld für den Staat

Ich denke mal, die Staatsfinanzierung ist erstmal abgesichert.

Man sollte bedenken, das immer der kleine Endverbraucher der Loser ist, weil der bezahlt am Ende eh jede Steuererhöhung für jegliche Unternehmen und so weiter als höheren Produktpreis. Von daher kannst du ja auch von Dir aus an die Regierung Geld spenden, und die allgemeinheit in Ruhe lassen...man weiß ja bald gar nicht mehr, wie man alles bezahlen soll.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie das alles finanziert werden soll, wenn keine Steuern erhöht werden und gleichzeitig die Schuldenbremse bleiben soll? Woanders Gelder kürzen?


Na die Diesel Subventionenen fallen weg und weiteres. Wenn man da konsequent ist könnte das reichen. 


Eckism schrieb:


> Strom wird teurer =mehr Geld für den Staat


Strom soll ja eben nicht teurer werden


----------



## seahawk (15. Oktober 2021)

Zu viel FDP in dem Papier. Keine Steuererhöhungen, kein Tempolimit.  Es ist eine Schande!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Beim Großteil der Menschen mag das so sein, aber nicht bei allen. Seh ich ja bei mir selbst. Ich such mir den Anbieter raus, welche am ehesten die Werte vertritt die mir wichtig sind.



Und machst du das JETZT, weil dich JETZT jemand davon überzeugt hast? Ich schätze mal nicht. Die Fakten liegen seit 30-40 Jahren auf dem Tisch und sie werden seit 20 Jahren in Massenmedien breitgetreten. Wer es bislang nicht eingesehen hat, wird es auch in Zukunft nicht einsehen, weil er sich entweder nicht darum kümmert, zu blöd ist es zu verstehen oder aber schlichtweg andere Prioritäten hat. Und das ändert man auch mit noch mehr Warten und Vorbeten nicht.



> Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Dezentrale kleine Netze ergänzen Zentrale Netze hervorragend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich darauf komme, habe ich mit Argumenten dargelegt.
Aber wie kommst du darauf, dass der von dir verlinkte Artikel etwas über "kleine" und "große" Netze aussagt oder dass es überhaupt möglich wäre, so etwas zu haben? Im Artikel geht es nur über zentral oder dezentral. Ob man  großräumig vernetzt oder mit nur lose verketteten Inseln arbeitet, ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Und letzteres ist schon mit wenig fluktuierenden Energiequellen eine verdammt schlechte Idee, wie Texas letztes Jahr bewiesen hat. Eine auf PV oder WK gestütze Energieversorgung braucht Netzverbünde, die die Größe eines Tiefdruckgebiets haben und Kapazitäten für mindestens 50% des Gesamtverbrauches über diese Entfernung. Wenn man noch Wasserkraft mit reinnimmt, was sich empfiehlt, dann kommen entsprechend geologische Dimensionen/halber Abstand zwischen Hauptgebirgen (Alpen + Skandinavien) hinzu. Alles, was kleiner denkt, führt nur zu zusätzlicher Speicherbelastung und Speicher sind VIEL, VIEL, VIEL teurer und aufwendiger als Netze.



> Smart Meter sind nicht für alle Anlagen Pflicht. Nur wenn die PV-Anlage über mehr als 7 kWp verfügt, und/oder der Stromverbrauch über 6.000 kWh jährlich liegt. Liegst du mit den Werten darunter, dann reicht eine mME. Es wäre auch utopisch von Balkonkraftwerksbetreibern eine Smart Meter-Anbindung zu verlangen.



Du sprichst von einem Mehrparteienhaus und Einspeisung. Da wirst du wohl kaum unter 7 kWp bleiben, oder?




Threshold schrieb:


> War doch klar. Das lassen die Grünen als erstes fallen.



So klar war das nicht. Die Grünen sind schon oft darüber gestolpert, dass sie nutzlosen Symbolpopulismus über sinnvolle politische Maßnahmen gestellt haben. Ich sag nur "Veggie-Day".
Den hätten ich durchaus zugetraut, dass sie die Reform der Grundsicherung opfern, um Tempolimit und Verbrennerverbot durchzudrücken.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Generelles Tempolimit wäre schon sinnvoll. Man kann es ja bei 160 km/h festlegen. Die beschränkten Bereiche sind schon bei 120 oder 130 km/h.



Tempolimit bei 130 ist ja schon reichlich sinnarm, aber was soll denn bitte schön 160 bringen? Eine reine Verkaufsförderung für selbstlenkende Autos?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheinbar bekommen die Grünen nichtmal ein generelles Tempolimit hin.
> Wow
> 
> Naja jedenfalls Kohleausstieg bis 2030.


Die wollen ja statt dessen mehr Gaskraftwerke. Das Gas soll aber nicht aus dem bösen Russland kommen. 
Jetzt ist es schon knapp:








						Zwangsladepausen für E-Autos? Aufregung um Gesetzentwurf aus Altmaier-Ministerium
					

Schon Ende 2019 berichtete FOCUS Online von Plänen, zur Netzstabilität das Laden von E-Autos zu regulieren. Nun gibt es einen Gesetzentwurf des Bundeswirtschaftsministeriums, der angeblich nicht umgesetzt wird. Doch das Risiko für Elektro-Fahrer bleibt.




					www.focus.de
				




Dann sitzen wir 2030 im Dunkeln, grün und blöd. Zum Glück halten die Franzosen am Atomstrom fest und werden und als guten Kunden willkommen heißen, lol.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da ist nix sinnvolles dran...der jetzt wie nen Henker fährt, fährt generell so, egal welche Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gerad ist...



Na daher wurde der Bußgeldkatalog gerade erst angepasst.
Wenn genügend kontrolliert wird oder feste Blitzer da sind, merkt er*sie es am Geldbeutel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tempolimit bei 130 ist ja schon reichlich sinnarm, aber was soll denn bitte schön 160 bringen? Eine reine Verkaufsförderung für selbstlenkende Autos?



Na die Richtgeschwindigkeit ist bei 130 km/h. Und es ist immer noch sehr nervig, wenn man mit 140 km/h auf der linken Spur überholt und dann immer noch einer von hinten angerauscht kommt und meint Lichthupe geben zu müssen.

Man sollte sich so beherrschen können, das man nicht gleich die Geduld verliert, wenn sich jemand an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung hält.

Ich habe nichts gegen sportliches Fahren. Wenn man eine gut ausgebaute Landstraße hat und die frei ist, blase ich da auch mit 140 km/h durch.

Wobei da die freie Landstraße sogar entspannter ist, als die Autobahn wo man ständig die Spur wechseln muss, weil vorne ein LKW ist oder von hinten einer angerast kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sprit wird teuerer =mehr Geld für den Staat
> Strom wird teurer =mehr Geld für den Staat
> Produkte allgemein werden teurer(wegen Sprit, Strom, Lohnerhöhungen) =mehr Geld für den Staat
> 
> Ich denke mal, die Staatsfinanzierung ist erstmal abgesichert.



Der Strom wird 1-2 Cent teurer und selbst wenn es 5 Cent wären, ginge davon nur 1 Cent extra an den Staat. Bei Sprit ist es noch weniger, denn auch die Energie"steuer" ist trotz des Namens eine fixe Abgabe und nicht vom Preis abhängig; da bleibt nur die Mehrwertssteuer. Das ist sowenig an Zusatzeinnahmen pro Liter, dass durch die Lenkungswirkung/Verbrauchsvermeidung sogar geringere Einnahmen resultieren könnten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Na die Richtgeschwindigkeit ist bei 130 km/h. Und es ist immer noch sehr nervig, wenn man mit 140 km/h auf der linken Spur überholt und dann immer noch einer von hinten angerauscht kommt und meint Lichthupe geben zu müssen.



Und warum sollte daran 160 was ändern? Wenn du unvorsichtig rausziehst und/oder nicht regelkonform zügig überholst, ist es weiterhin gerechtfertigt, wenn du beides machst und er trotzdem drängelt, wird er das auch mit Limit 160 machen. Da ändert sich gar nichts dran. Sowas gibt es selbst in der Schweiz, wenn der Vordermann die Frechheit hat, 118 km/h statt 122 km/h zu fahren. (Neben jemandem, der 117-119 km/h fährt.)


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2021)

Deswegen ist 130, halt auch zu schnell. 100 ist richtig. Optimal wäre 90-60-30.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So klar war das nicht. Die Grünen sind schon oft darüber gestolpert, dass sie nutzlosen Symbolpopulismus über sinnvolle politische Maßnahmen gestellt haben. Ich sag nur "Veggie-Day".
> Den hätten ich durchaus zugetraut, dass sie die Reform der Grundsicherung opfern, um Tempolimit und Verbrennerverbot durchzudrücken.


Die grünen sind nicht mehr die Veggie Partei von 2017. Das merkt man meiner Meinung nach überall.
Um an die Tröge der Macht zu kommen, sind sie bereit mehr zu opfern als man denkt.
Und das Image der Verbotspartei wollen sie auch los werden.
Im Grunde genommen könnte man auch Jamaica machen -- die Grünen wären da bei und wenn die Union nicht so von machtgeilen Egoisten durchzogen wäre, hätte es sicher klappen können.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Zu viel FDP in dem Papier. Keine Steuererhöhungen, kein Tempolimit.  Es ist eine Schande!


Das war klar das man da Kompromisse machen muß. Aber immer noch besser als Jamaika.

Pro/Contra Tempolimit von Harald Lesch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggsF4jwZ5ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dann sitzen wir 2030 im Dunkeln, grün und blöd. Zum Glück halten die Franzosen am Atomstrom fest und werden und als guten Kunden willkommen heißen, lol.


Die Franzosen scheitern in Flamanville seit acht Jahren daran, einen weiteren Kraftwerksblock termingerecht in Betrieb zu nehmen, obwohl die französische Regierung ihrer Energiebehörde bereits einen Persilschein dafür ausgestellt hat, beim Ausbau von Block III Sicherheitsrichtlinien missachten zu dürfen. Derweil sammeln die  älteren Blöcke (bisher glücklicherweise unkritische) Pannen wie ein Eichhörnchen Nüsse.
Zeitgleich _hofft_ man in Frankreich, ab 2030 endlich ein Endlager in Betrieb nehmen zu können - also über 70 Jahre nach Beginn der zivilen Nutzung von Kernkraft. Da dort vorgesehene Versiegelungskonzept wird allerdings von zahlreichen Wissenschaftlern eher kritisch bewertet und um den Ort des Endlagers herum herrscht eine Stimmung, die sich am ehesten mit öffentlichen Unruhen beschreiben lässt.
Das nächste Ding ist die zunehmende Erwärmung. In heißen Sommern müssen die inländischen Kraftwerke bereits jetzt drosseln, weil es einfach an Kühlkapazität fehlt, und das wird sich in den nächsten Jahren verstärken.
Ich denke, die Energieerzeugung mittels Kernkraft in Frankreich als "wackelig" zu bezeichnen, wäre eine übertriebene Schmeichelei. Frankreich kann froh sein, wenn es zukünftig den eigenen Energiebedarf zuverlässig decken kann.

Die deutsche Entscheidung, in der Übergangsphase auf Erdgas zu setzen, ist nicht optimal, aber als Brückentechnologie durchaus sinnvoll.  Ein "böses Russland gibt es da übrigens nicht, sonst wäre die Bundesregierung nicht wegen einer weiteren Pipeline auf Stänkerkurs mit den USA gegangen. Wenn Russland gelegentliche Kritik nicht vertragen kann, soll sich der Wowa auf seiner Datscha ausheulen.
Hinzu kommt, dass Russland viel stärker auf den Gasexport nach Deutschland angewiesen ist als Deutschland auf den Gasimport aus Russland. Die Amis scharren mit den Hufen, uns ihr Gas anzudrehen zu können, wenn Russland sich quer stellt und Norwegen ist als zweitgrößter Exporteur weltweit und zweitgrößter Importeur aus deutscher Sicht in Spuckweite.

Ach so, und welche _Entwürfe _für Zwangspausen ein von Altmaier (CDU) geführtes Ministerium ausarbeitet - um dann, nebenbei bemerkt, schnellstens wieder zurückzurudern - ist schon jetzt ohne Relevanz und interessiert demnächst erst recht kein Schwein mehr. Die CDU ist so gut wie raus und Altmaier hat zum persönlichen Rückzug geblasen.


----------



## Eckism (16. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Strom soll ja eben nicht teurer werden


Stimmt, die Investitionen für eurnerbare Energiegewinnung und die steigenden CO2.Dingsbumspreise bezahlen die Konzerne aus eigener Tasche, weil ein Konzern kein Geld verdienen will/muss.^^


DKK007 schrieb:


> Na daher wurde der Bußgeldkatalog gerade erst angepasst.
> Wenn genügend kontrolliert wird oder feste Blitzer da sind, merkt er*sie es am Geldbeutel.


Da muss man sich eigentlich immer nur an die Einheimischen halten, die wissen dank Facebook usw. auf den Punkt genau, wo geblitzt wird.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Na die Richtgeschwindigkeit ist bei 130 km/h. Und es ist immer noch sehr nervig, wenn man mit 140 km/h auf der linken Spur überholt und dann immer noch einer von hinten angerauscht kommt und meint Lichthupe geben zu müssen.
> 
> Man sollte sich so beherrschen können, das man nicht gleich die Geduld verliert, wenn sich jemand an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung hält.


Ist das mit der Lichthupe wirklich so schlimm? Ich fahre meine 55.000-60.000Km/Jahr, aber Lichthupe sieht ich vielleicht 1 mal im Jahr.

Viel schlimmer sind diese "im Stau rechtsüberholer und reindrücker", oder die Linksspurschläfer wenn rechts keine Sau ist oder die Ausfahrtnehmenden Linksüberholer.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Strom wird 1-2 Cent teurer und selbst wenn es 5 Cent wären, ginge davon nur 1 Cent extra an den Staat. Bei Sprit ist es noch weniger, denn auch die Energie"steuer" ist trotz des Namens eine fixe Abgabe und nicht vom Preis abhängig; da bleibt nur die Mehrwertssteuer. Das ist sowenig an Zusatzeinnahmen pro Liter, dass durch die Lenkungswirkung/Verbrauchsvermeidung sogar geringere Einnahmen resultieren könnten.


Viel wenig Geld ist trotzdem viel Geld...der Stroverbrauch wird ja dank E-Autos steigen, das bringt schon ein paar Taler in die Kasse.
Zudem steigt die Energiesteuer von Jahr zu Jahr, bringt mehr Geld, dadurch gibts mehr Märchensteuer, was noch mal etwas Geld bringt...auch hier gilt viel wenig Geld ergibt am Ende trotzdem viel Geld.
Weniger Steuereinnahmen werden es definitv nicht, das holt man sich auf lange Sicht bei den E-Autos zurück, die Regierung ist ja nun auch nicht blöd, wenns drum geht, Geld zu bekommen.^^


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Investitionen für eurnerbare Energiegewinnung und die steigenden CO2.Dingsbumspreise bezahlen die Konzerne aus eigener Tasche, weil ein Konzern kein Geld verdienen will/muss.^^


Erneuerbare Energien sind billiger als Fossile


----------



## Eckism (16. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien sind billiger als Fossile


Und die Gewinnung ist einfach da und die Elektronen hüpfen alleine in die Kabel bzw. In die Geräte der Endverbraucher?
Warum haben wir überhaupt Stromanbieter, wenn das alles rein Natürlich passiert?


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und die Gewinnung ist einfach da und die Elektronen hüpfen alleine in die Kabel bzw. In die Geräte der Endverbraucher?
> Warum haben wir überhaupt Stromanbieter, wenn das alles rein Natürlich passiert?


Falls unter der Ampel-Koalition die direkten und indirekten Milliardensubventionen für fossile Energieträger spürbar heruntergefahren werden,  wovon ausgegangen werden darf, stürzen sich Erzeuger von ganz allein auf das, was dadurch automatisch rentabler wird und wofür es ggf. neue Subventionen gibt. Anlagen zur Stromerzeugung müssen immer gebaut und gewartet werden, aber keine Energieträger- und Ewigkeitskosten mehr zu haben (die man nicht mehr vergesellschaften kann) ist schon recht attraktiv. 

Man muss sich von der Vorstellung lösen, dass Stromkonzerne eine wie auch immer geartete grundsätzliche Präferenz hätten. Sie wollen ein Gut erzeugen, für das zwingend und immer Bedarf besteht und machen das auf die für sie jeweils  wirtschaftlichste Weise. Nimm ihnen die Möglichkeit, sich auf den zuvor etablierten und begünstigten Geldruckmaschinen auszuruhen , und sie werden ganz opportunistisch anfangen, das Loblied auf Erneuerbare zu singen, gegen die sie vorher noch lobbyiert haben.

Wie teuer Strom am Ende wird, ist eine zu 90% politische Entscheidung und von Erzeugungsform weitgehend losgelöst. Erneuerbare haben allerdings aus Verbrauchersicht, gerade weil sie nicht so gut regelbar sind, einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Man muss die maximal benötigte Kapazität vorhalten und kann die Erzeugung nicht beliebig nach unten korrigieren, um den Marktpreis hochzuhalten. Wird mehr elektrische Energie erzeugt, als augenblicklich benötigt wird, muss man es Industrie und Privatpersonen (oder Anrainerstaaten) schmackhaft machen, sie trotzdem abzunehmen und in Großspeichern bzw. privaten Speichereinheiten (zb. dem Akku des eigenen Fahrzeugs) zu "lagern". Und das geschieht - Wer hätte es geahnt? - über den Preis.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist das mit der Lichthupe wirklich so schlimm? Ich fahre meine 55.000-60.000Km/Jahr, aber Lichthupe sieht ich vielleicht 1 mal im Jahr.


Ich hab schon alles gesehen -- Lichthupe, aggressives Auffahren, Blinker links, Stinkefinger, rechts überholen, aufm Standstreifen überholen.
Gerade aufn standstreifen überholen ist extrem gefährlich, da der Belag eine andere Nummer ist als auf der normalen Fahrbahn selbst. Hab da schon mehrmals Leute gesehen, die die Kontrolle über ihr Fahrzeug fast oder ganz verloren haben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Franzosen scheitern in Flamanville seit acht Jahren daran, einen weiteren Kraftwerksblock termingerecht in Betrieb zu nehmen, obwohl die französische Regierung ihrer Energiebehörde bereits einen Persilschein dafür ausgestellt hat, beim Ausbau von Block III Sicherheitsrichtlinien missachten zu dürfen. Derweil sammeln die  älteren Blöcke (bisher glücklicherweise unkritische) Pannen wie ein Eichhörnchen Nüsse.
> Zeitgleich _hofft_ man in Frankreich, ab 2030 endlich ein Endlager in Betrieb nehmen zu können - also über 70 Jahre nach Beginn der zivilen Nutzung von Kernkraft. Da dort vorgesehene Versiegelungskonzept wird allerdings von zahlreichen Wissenschaftlern eher kritisch bewertet und um den Ort des Endlagers herum herrscht eine Stimmung, die sich am ehesten mit öffentlichen Unruhen beschreiben lässt.
> Das nächste Ding ist die zunehmende Erwärmung. In heißen Sommern müssen die inländischen Kraftwerke bereits jetzt drosseln, weil es einfach an Kühlkapazität fehlt, und das wird sich in den nächsten Jahren verstärken.
> Ich denke, die Energieerzeugung mittels Kernkraft in Frankreich als "wackelig" zu bezeichnen, wäre eine übertriebene Schmeichelei. Frankreich kann froh sein, wenn es zukünftig den eigenen Energiebedarf zuverlässig decken kann.


Das kann man sicher besser machen. Ein Verzicht auf fossile Energieträger bringt aber fraglos einen Mehrbedarf an Strom mit sich. Fahren nun alle elektrisch und heizen elektrisch, steigt der Bedarf sehr stark an. Dafür muß es eine Lösung geben und da drucksen die Grünen rum und man wird darauf verwiesen, daß erneuerbare Energien im Kommen sind - das ganze aber bei aktuellem Stromverbrauch und nicht bei jenem, der zu erwarten wäre, wenn die fossilen Energieträger ersetzt wurden. Da bleibt am Ende nur ein Strommix mit viel Atomstrom als alternativlos. Da gibts nichts zu verhandeln.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die deutsche Entscheidung, in der Übergangsphase auf Erdgas zu setzen, ist nicht optimal, aber als Brückentechnologie durchaus sinnvoll.  Ein "böses Russland gibt es da übrigens nicht, sonst wäre die Bundesregierung nicht wegen einer weiteren Pipeline auf Stänkerkurs mit den USA gegangen. Wenn Russland gelegentliche Kritik nicht vertragen kann, soll sich der Wowa auf seiner Datscha ausheulen.
> Hinzu kommt, dass Russland viel stärker auf den Gasexport nach Deutschland angewiesen ist als Deutschland auf den Gasimport aus Russland. Die Amis scharren mit den Hufen, uns ihr Gas anzudrehen zu können, wenn Russland sich quer stellt und Norwegen ist als zweitgrößter Exporteur weltweit und zweitgrößter Importeur aus deutscher Sicht in Spuckweite.


Baerbock hat im Wahlkampf Russland als Regime bezeichnet, mit dem man keinen Handel betreiben sollte. Und die Russen sagen, den Amerikanern gehts nicht darum, uns ihr Gas zu verkaufen, sondern solchen Handel in Dollar abwickeln zu lassen. Das hinge damit zusammen, daß jede Menge Dollar überall im Umlauf sein müssen, da sonst die Inflation der US-Wirtschaft schaden zufügen würde.
Aber mit Biden haben die USA die neue Pipeline ja akzeptiert.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ach so, und welche _Entwürfe _für Zwangspausen ein von Altmaier (CDU) geführtes Ministerium ausarbeitet - um dann, nebenbei bemerkt, schnellstens wieder zurückzurudern - ist schon jetzt ohne Relevanz und interessiert demnächst erst recht kein Schwein mehr. Die CDU ist so gut wie raus und Altmaier hat zum persönlichen Rückzug geblasen.


Das ist mir zu einfach, denn so ein Entwurf kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Wenn schon die paar Autos das Stromnetz deart belasten, daß man überlegt, zu solchen Mitteln zu greifen, was ist, wenn es nicht mehr nur ein paar sind. Da geht der Fanatismus der Grünen mit ihnen durch, denn die simpelste aller Gleichungen greift dort einfach nicht: Mehr E-Autos = höherer Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das kann man sicher besser machen. Ein Verzicht auf fossile Energieträger bringt aber fraglos einen Mehrbedarf an Strom mit sich. Fahren nun alle elektrisch und heizen elektrisch, steigt der Bedarf sehr stark an. Dafür muß es eine Lösung geben und da drucksen die Grünen rum und man wird darauf verwiesen, daß erneuerbare Energien im Kommen sind - das ganze aber bei aktuellem Stromverbrauch und nicht bei jenem, der zu erwarten wäre, wenn die fossilen Energieträger ersetzt wurden. Da bleibt am Ende nur ein Strommix mit viel Atomstrom als alternativlos. Da gibts nichts zu verhandeln.


Die Grünen haben zumindest ein  Konzept. Alle anderen Parteien haben gar nichts und das ist deutlich peinlicher.
Und die Atomenergie ist  tot. Die kommt nicht mehr zurück. Niemand kommt heute auf die Idee ein Atomkraftwerk zu bauen oder auch nur zu planen. Der Kram würde jede Vorstellung an Kosten übersteigen. Ganz davon ab, dass das ganze länger dauern würde als eine Bahntrasse zu bauen.
Guck dir z.B. die Kernfusion an. Auch so ein Fass ohne Boden. Niemand weiß, wann und ob es jemals ein Fusionskraftwerk geben wird, das wirtschaftlich und technisch sicher Energie liefern kann.
Abgesehen davon  brauchen wir nicht in 100 Jahren eine Lösung sondern jetzt, weil in ´den letzten 50 Jahren nicbts passiert ist.

Das war 1978.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gROxruxyTiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (16. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade aufn standstreifen überholen ist extrem gefährlich, da der Belag eine andere Nummer ist als auf der normalen Fahrbahn selbst. Hab da schon mehrmals Leute gesehen, die die Kontrolle über ihr Fahrzeug fast oder ganz verloren haben.


Bei nem Komatösen Linkspurschläfer fahre ich aber auch langsam auf dem Standstreifen vorbei...man weiß ja nie was der macht, wenn der plötzlich wach wird, mit dem zusätzlichen Platz fühle ich mich da doch sicherer.


----------



## Poulton (16. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab schon alles gesehen -- Lichthupe, aggressives Auffahren, Blinker links, Stinkefinger, rechts überholen, aufm Standstreifen überholen.


Die Momente wo man sich fragt, ob man eine MPU nicht verpflichtend machen sollte. Egal ob bei solchen die gerade erst ihre Fahrerlaubnis machen oder diese verlängern.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde man sollte sowas melden können, es gibt ja genug Menschen mit Dashcam.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bei nem Komatösen Linkspurschläfer fahre ich aber auch langsam auf dem Standstreifen vorbei...man weiß ja nie was der macht, wenn der plötzlich wach wird, mit dem zusätzlichen Platz fühle ich mich da doch sicherer.


Wenn das ein Linksspurfahrer ist, wieso musst du dann aufn Standstreifen daran vorbei fahren?
Brauchst du den Abstand?   
Lass dich nicht erwischen. Dein Lappen ist weg, seiner nicht.


Poulton schrieb:


> Die Momente wo man sich fragt, ob man eine MPU nicht verpflichtend machen sollte. Egal ob bei solchen die gerade erst ihre Fahrerlaubnis machen oder diese verlängern.


Und sowas haben die sicher nicht das erste Mal gemacht. Solchen Leuten musst du nicht nur den Führerschein auf Lebenszeit einziehen, sondern auch gleich das Fahrzeug beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben zumindest ein  Konzept. Alle anderen Parteien haben gar nichts und das ist deutlich peinlicher.
> Und die Atomenergie ist  tot. Die kommt nicht mehr zurück. Niemand kommt heute auf die Idee ein Atomkraftwerk zu bauen oder auch nur zu planen. Der Kram würde jede Vorstellung an Kosten übersteigen. Ganz davon ab, dass das ganze länger dauern würde als eine Bahntrasse zu bauen.
> Guck dir z.B. die Kernfusion an. Auch so ein Fass ohne Boden. Niemand weiß, wann und ob es jemals ein Fusionskraftwerk geben wird, das wirtschaftlich und technisch sicher Energie liefern kann.
> Abgesehen davon  brauchen wir nicht in 100 Jahren eine Lösung sondern jetzt, weil in ´den letzten 50 Jahren nicbts passiert ist.
> ...


Wir brauchen aber funktionierende Konzepte.
Und hier die Fakten:
Reaktoren im Betrieb: 445
Reaktoren im Bau: 50
Geplante Reaktoren: 100
Vorgeschlagene Reaktoren: 300





__





						Plans for New Nuclear Reactors Worldwide - World Nuclear Association
					

Plans for New Nuclear Reactors Worldwide. Information on the growth of global nuclear capacity with a table showing all under construction reactors.




					www.world-nuclear.org
				




Umweltschutz ist ja schön und gut, aber die Versorgungssicherheit muss Vorrang haben.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte sowas melden können, es gibt ja genug Menschen mit Dashcam.



Nur ist die selten hinten, wo einer so dicht an der Stoßstange klebt, dass man im Rückspiegel nicht mal mehr das Kennzeichen sehen kann.


----------



## Eckism (16. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Linksspurfahrer ist, wieso musst du dann aufn Standstreifen daran vorbei fahren?
> Brauchst du den Abstand?
> Lass dich nicht erwischen. Dein Lappen ist weg, seiner nicht.


Wenn jemand mit 120km/h auf der leeren Autobahn links fährt, der schläft oder ist nicht ganz Dicht im Kopp, denen traue ich alles zu. Da fahre ich natürlich mit 130-140km/h auf'n Standstreifen vorbei, man weiß ja nicht ob der plötzlich erschreckt und nach rechts zieht.
Lichthupe mach ich aus diesem Grunde auch nicht, man weiß ja, wie man sich die ersten Sekunden fühlt, wenn man wach wird, da muss man erstmal seine Gedanken sortieren...ich fahr vorbei, damit die Leute weiterpennen können.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir brauchen aber funktionierende Konzepte.
> Und hier die Fakten:
> Reaktoren im Betrieb: 445
> Reaktoren im Bau: 50
> ...


Die Statistik ist bekannt, aber wer sagt, dass das überhaupt umgesetzt wird?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit 120km/h auf der leeren Autobahn links fährt, der schläft oder ist nicht ganz Dicht im Kopp, denen traue ich alles zu. Da fahre ich natürlich mit 130-140km/h auf'n Standstreifen vorbei, man weiß ja nicht ob der plötzlich erschreckt und nach rechts zieht.
> Lichthupe mach ich aus diesem Grunde auch nicht, man weiß ja, wie man sich die ersten Sekunden fühlt, wenn man wach wird, da muss man erstmal seine Gedanken sortieren...ich fahr vorbei, damit die Leute weiterpennen können.



Wer mit 120 km/h fährt hält sich einfach nur an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.



> Wenn Sie *auf der Autobahn rechts überholen*, kann eine *Strafe* folgen. Sie sollten also besser darauf verzichten. Das anfallende Bußgeld, wenn Sie rechts überholen auf der Autobahn, beträgt gemäß Bußgeldkatalog *100 Euro sowie einen Punkt in Flensburg*.


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2021)

Das Tempolimit muss kommen, Es ist wichtig für die Sicherheit auf den Straßen. Tempo 100 - jetzt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Viel wenig Geld ist trotzdem viel Geld...der Stroverbrauch wird ja dank E-Autos steigen, das bringt schon ein paar Taler in die Kasse.



Bei 25 kWh / 100 km auf der Autobahn erhält der Bund ungefähr 1,8 Cent pro km, den ein Batterieauto fährt. Im Stadtverkehr aufgrund der Rekuperation deutlich weniger. Bei 7 l Benzin / 100 km sind es 6,8 Cent Bundesabgaben pro gefahrenen km, im Stadtverkehr aufgrund der geringen Effizenz deutlich mehr. Batterieautos sind für die Staatskasse ein extremes Verlustgeschäft, die Steuerbefreiung und die massiven Geschenke beim Kauf noch gar nicht mitgerechnet.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das kann man sicher besser machen.



"Man" kann vieles besser machen. Fakt ist bei Kernenergie aber, dass niemand ein erprobtes Konzept hat, wie man es "gut" machen kann und es auch niemandem am Markt gibt, der es "leidlich" machen will. Stattdessen sind alle auf maximalen Profit aus - und selbst unter diesen unsicheren Bedingungen sind Atomkraftwerke noch eine der teuersten Lösungen überhaupt.

Erneuerbare sind wesentlich billiger, in der "man könnte machen"-Theorie perfekt und so, wie sie die Wirtschaft umsetzt, zumindest "ganz okay". Sieg auf ganzer Linie.



> Aber mit Biden haben die USA die neue Pipeline ja akzeptiert.



Vielleicht eher eine Reaktion auf die Gesamtwirtschaftliche Lage. Im Moment stehen die USA selbst kurz vor dem Gasmangel; wenn die Nachfrage aus Asien anhält, könnten sie selbst nach wiederanfahren ihrer Fracking-Industrie alles dorthin absetzen. Währenddessen ist Deutschland Jahre davon entfernt, auch nur das Planungsverfahren für wenigstens eins der von Trump erzwungenen Flüssiggasterminals abzuschließen. Da Biden sich eher noch weniger für die Staatsfinanzen der Ukraine interessiert, als seine Vorgänger, gibt es eigentlich überhaupt keinen Grund mehr für die USA, sich um North Stream 2 zu kümmern.



> Das ist mir zu einfach, denn so ein Entwurf kommt ja nicht von ungefähr. Wenn schon die paar Autos das Stromnetz deart belasten, daß man überlegt, zu solchen Mitteln zu greifen, was ist, wenn es nicht mehr nur ein paar sind. Da geht der Fanatismus der Grünen mit ihnen durch, denn die simpelste aller Gleichungen greift dort einfach nicht: Mehr E-Autos = höherer Stromverbrauch.



Das Problem ist in dem Fall tatsächlich das Netz, nicht der Stromverbrauch. Wenn man den Benzin- und Dieselverbrauch in Deutschland in Fahrleistung umrechnet und überschlägt, wieviel Strom Batterieautos für die gleichen Strecken brauchen würden, dann stiege der Gesamtverbrauch um "nur" 20%. Wohlgemerkt inklusive LKW, für die so etwas vorerst gar nicht geplant ist. Klar, verglichen mit dem Ausbauschneckentempo der erneuerbaren ist das ordentlich und für Wärme und Wasserstoff haben wir noch weit höhere Belastungen, aber von kritischen Zuständen sind wir im Durchschnitt noch einige Jahre entfernt. Bei Nieder- und Mittelspannungsnetzen wird es dagegen teilweise jetzt schon kritisch, weil wir die extremen Spitzenverbräuche ladender Batterieautos einfach nicht übertragen bekommen und zudem fällt die Hauptladelast auch noch "nach Feierabend" an, wo das Stromdefizit ohnehin schon am größten ist. Ein gesetzlicher Rahmen für die Laderegulierung ist also absolut angebracht, um die vorhandenen Kraftwerke und Netze effizienzt auszunutzen, statt sie zeitweilig zu überlasten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Statistik ist bekannt, aber wer sagt, dass das überhaupt umgesetzt wird?


Einige der geplanten und vorgeschlagenen werden sicher gebaut. Von tot kann jedenfalls keine Rede sein. Die Atomenergie ist billig und emissionsfrei. Für die Abfälle wird es Lösungen geben. Närrisch, diese Technologie zu ignorieren, zumal, wenn man bedenkt, daß allein schon durch die Produktion von Wasserkraft mehr Leute zu Tode kommen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Biden sich eher noch weniger für die Staatsfinanzen der Ukraine interessiert, als seine Vorgänger, gibt es eigentlich überhaupt keinen Grund mehr für die USA, sich um North Stream 2 zu kümmern.


Wenn den USA das Wohlergehen der Bandera-Ukraine (judenmordender Nazi-Kollaborateur, dessen Nazi-Gruß heute in der Ukraine bei Armee und Polizei wieder verpflichtend ist) so sehr am Herzen liegt, warum zahlen sie nicht selbst? Die Ukraine will als Wegelagerer auftreten, um uns Geld abzunehmen und erpressbar zu machen. Es liegt nicht in unserer Verantwortung, anderen Ländern die Brote zu schmieren. Wie wäre es, wenn sie mit ukrainischen Produkten Geld machen statt es mit den verhassten russischen zu versuchen, die sie sonst so weit wie möglich verbannen?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist in dem Fall tatsächlich das Netz, nicht der Stromverbrauch. Wenn man den Benzin- und Dieselverbrauch in Deutschland in Fahrleistung umrechnet und überschlägt, wieviel Strom Batterieautos für die gleichen Strecken brauchen würden, dann stiege der Gesamtverbrauch um "nur" 20%. Wohlgemerkt inklusive LKW, für die so etwas vorerst gar nicht geplant ist. Klar, verglichen mit dem Ausbauschneckentempo der erneuerbaren ist das ordentlich und für Wärme und Wasserstoff haben wir noch weit höhere Belastungen, aber von kritischen Zuständen sind wir im Durchschnitt noch einige Jahre entfernt. Bei Nieder- und Mittelspannungsnetzen wird es dagegen teilweise jetzt schon kritisch, weil wir die extremen Spitzenverbräuche ladender Batterieautos einfach nicht übertragen bekommen und zudem fällt die Hauptladelast auch noch "nach Feierabend" an, wo das Stromdefizit ohnehin schon am größten ist. Ein gesetzlicher Rahmen für die Laderegulierung ist also absolut angebracht, um die vorhandenen Kraftwerke und Netze effizienzt auszunutzen, statt sie zeitweilig zu überlasten.


Die 20 % glaube ich nicht ebenso. Wir reden von 40 Millionen Autos. Ich denke eher, diese würden zum Hauptverbraucher avancieren. Da müßte schon das ganze Land mit Windrädern und Solarpanels zugestellt werden.


----------



## Eckism (16. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer mit 120 km/h fährt hält sich einfach nur an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


Rechtsfahrgebot...zudem sprach ich nicht von begrenzeten Bereichen...
wenn irgendwo 120km/h ist und ich fahre meine 129km/h auf der rechten Spur, bremse ich ganz sicher nicht ab, weil jemand links 120km/h fährt...da roll ich meine 129 vorbei und gut ist.
Es ist ein irrglaube, das rechtsüberholen noch in jedem Fall Strafbar ist...wenn man natürlich wie ne gesenkte Sau dran vorbeiheizt ist man selber Schuld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir brauchen aber funktionierende Konzepte.
> Und hier die Fakten:
> Reaktoren im Betrieb: 445
> Reaktoren im Bau: 50
> ...



Das ist bestenfalls ein Fäktchen. Warum verschweigst du die zeitliche Entwicklung?

2020:
451 in Betrieb
54 in Bau
108 in Planung

2019:
451 in Betrieb
54 in Bau
154 in Planung

2018:
447 in Betrieb
56 in Bau
154 in Planung

2017: 
446 in Betrieb
61 in Bau
154 in Planung

Yeah... So sehen Erfolgsgeschichten NICHT aus. Seit Jahren gibt es nur vier Zahlen, die in Zusammenhang mit Atomkraft stetig steigen: Die Anzahl der Störfälle, die Kosten für Neubauten, die Zahl der stillgelegten Reaktoren und die Zahl derjenigen, deren Bau oder Planung abgebrochen wurden. Aber selbst China setzt mittlerweile primär auf Erneuerbare und behandelt Atomkraft, genau wie Russland oder USA (oder Nordkorea oder Iran oder...) nur noch als Nebenprodukt des eigenen Kernwaffenprogramms.

Das überhaupt noch nenneswert Reaktoren "in Bau" sind, resultiert einfach nur daraus, dass die Dinger ewig nicht fertig werden. Flamanville 3 zum Beispiel wurde 2004 in Angriff genommen (zwei Jahre VOR dem BER) und 2019 wurde eine Fertigstellung nicht vor 2023 erwartet (dann kam Corona und man sagte lieber gar nichts mehr)

Die Zahl der Kraftwerke, die jährlich neu begonnen wird, ist seit Jahren einstellig, während die Zahl derjenigen, die eigentlich jedes Jahr stillgelegt werden muss, seit Jahren zweistellig ist. Würden die Verfechter der ""sicheren Atomkraft"" nicht ständig die Laufzeiten von 30, 40, 50 Jahre alten, rissigen Schrottreaktoren verlängern (die mittlerweile die Mehrheit[/rul] des internationalen Bestandes darstellen), wäre die Menge des produzierten Atomstroms längst drastisch gesunken. So haben 2019 nochmal knapp den Höchstwert von 2005 erreicht, 2020 war es dann schon wieder deutlich weniger. (Kein Wunder, wenn die Verfügbarkeit der Kraftwerke weltweit selbst im Schnitt nur bei 75% liegt...). Zukunftsfähiges Wirtschaftswachstum & Co werden derweil von Erneuerbaren getragen.



> Umweltschutz ist ja schön und gut, aber die Versorgungssicherheit muss Vorrang haben.



Jup: Die Versorgung mit sauberem Wasser, Lebensmitteln aus nicht kontaminierter Umwelt, einem stabilen Ökosystem, einer Atommüllfreien Zukunft...


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Tempolimit muss kommen, Es ist wichtig für die Sicherheit auf den Straßen. Tempo 100 - jetzt!


Das Tempolimit auf Autobahnen einführen und mit "Sicherheit" begründen ist sinnfrei.
Ein Tempolimit kann nur ein Baustein von vielen sein um sowohl die Verkehrssicherheit zu erhöhen, als auch die Emissionen zu senken.

Ja, es Tempolimit würde zur Sicherheit beitragen. Aber andere Maßnahmen, wie z.b. die Reduzierung des LKW Verkehrs auf den Autobahnen würden (wir betrachten nur Autobahnen) erheblich mehr zur Verbesserung dieses Risikos beitragen. Synergie wäre, Tempolimit + mehr Güterverkehr auf der Schiene (und damit weniger auf der Straße + Autobahnmaut.

Und Tempo 100 ist kein Garant für Sicherheit, das zeigen die Bundesstraßen der Republik sehr sehr deutlich.
Weg von Kampfbegriffen, hin zu nachhaltigen Konzepten! Weg mit der stumpfen Forderung nach einem Tempolimit nur um damit Klientelpolitik zu betreiben. Verkehrswende, keine Schlagwortpolitik!


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer mit 120 km/h fährt hält sich einfach nur an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


Es gibt ein gesetzlich festgeschriebenes Rechtsfahrgebot in Deutschland, das setzen nur tausende  täglich völlig bewusst außer Kraft, mit dem Versuch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nach ihrer "Meinung" zu erziehen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ist die selten hinten, wo einer so dicht an der Stoßstange klebt, dass man im Rückspiegel nicht mal mehr das Kennzeichen sehen kann.


Hinten ist inzwischen recht üblich und der muss doch erstmal an dich ran kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die 20 % glaube ich nicht ebenso.



Das musst du nicht glauben, das kannst du gerne selber nachrechnen:

2019 wurden in Deutschland 26.593 Millionen Liter Benzin und 20.417 Millionen Liter Benzin durch PKW verbraucht.








						Kraftstoffverbrauch
					

Der Kraftstoffverbrauch im Straßenverkehr wies in den letzten 25 Jahren immer wieder Schwankungen auf und lag 2019 zwei Prozent über dem Wert von 1995. Im Pandemiejahr 2020 sank der Verbrauch um 9 Prozent gegenüber dem Vorjahr.




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				




Der Praxis-Durchschnittsverbrauch liegt für Benziner  bei 7,67 l pro 100 km








						Benzinverbrauch: Alle Hersteller - Alle Modelle - Spritmonitor.de
					

Übersicht über Verbrauchswerte von: Alle Hersteller, Alle Modelle




					www.spritmonitor.de
				



für Diesel bei 6,98 l pro 100 km (soviel zu "weniger CO2"...)








						Dieselverbrauch: Alle Hersteller - Alle Modelle - Spritmonitor.de
					

Übersicht über Verbrauchswerte von: Alle Hersteller, Alle Modelle




					www.spritmonitor.de
				



und für Batterie bei 16,25 kWh pro 100 km.








						Stromverbrauch: Alle Hersteller - Alle Modelle - Spritmonitor.de
					

Übersicht über Verbrauchswerte von: Alle Hersteller, Alle Modelle




					www.spritmonitor.de
				



(Anm.: Spritmonitor ist nicht ganz repräsentativ, da natürlich verbrauchsbewusste Fahrer eher ihre Werte eintragen. Da das sowohl für Verbrenner- als auch Batteriefahrer gilt, hat dieser Fehler keinen Einfluss auf die folgende Rechnung und es sind mit Abstand dies praxisnahesten Werte, die es gibt.)

Heißt also: Von Benzinern wurden rund 266,192 Milliarden Kilometer gefahren, von Dieseln 292,507 Milliarden, zusammen knapp 560 Milliarden PKW-Kilometer. Dafür bräuchten Batterieautos 90,79 TWh, was 17,6% der 2019 für andere Verbraucher erzeugten 515,56 TWh ist.

Ich habe überschlagsmäßig schon 15% draufgelegt, also 20 Prozenztpunkte des bisherigen Stromverbrauchs genannt, um die schlechte Tauglichkeit/geringere Effizienz von Batterieautos in vielen heutigen Verbrennereinsatzgebieten zu berücksichtigen. Wenn man umgekehrt endlich den Indivualverkehr mengenmäßig reduziert oder wenigstens die Fahrzeuge angemessen dimensioniert, würden sogar 5-10% der heute produzierten Strommenge für eine Batterie-Auto-Zukunft ausreichen.

Verglichen mit den über 25 Jahren aufgebauten erneuerbaren Kapazitäten ist das immer noch ansehnlich (nämlich 10-40%), aber der echte Hammer liegt woanders: Unser Wärmebedarf beträgt rund 1500 TWh. DAS auf Elektrizität umzustellen ist eine Herausforderung.

Deswegen sehe ich auch keinen Sinn in der jetzigen Batterieauto-Manie. Wir haben so dermaßen viele stationäre CO2-Produzenten, die viel, viel, viel billiger auszutauschen wären als der heutige Fahrzeugbestand und wir werden künftig sowie chemische Speicher für mindestens das Doppelte der heutigen gesamten Strom-Jahresproduktion benötigen, um die Sommersonne im Winter nutzen zu können. Da fällt mehr als genug E-Fuel ab, um mal einen Urlaubsfahrt über die Autobahn mit einem Verbrenner zu machen, anstatt sich einen 150-kWh-Akku auf die Straße stellen zu müssen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist bestenfalls ein Fäktchen. Warum verschweigst du die zeitliche Entwicklung?
> 
> 2020:
> 451 in Betrieb
> ...


Die meisten der im Bau befindlichen Reaktoren sind in China. China setzt auf einen ausgewogenen Energiemix.
Umweltschutz beschränkt sich nicht auf die Energiegewinnung. Andere Aspekte bleiben aber gerne außen vor. Beispielsweise die Abfälle der Konsumgesellschaft. Die waren bei den Wahlen nicht Thema.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Tempolimit auf Autobahnen einführen und mit "Sicherheit" begründen ist sinnfrei.
> Ein Tempolimit kann nur ein Baustein von vielen sein um sowohl die Verkehrssicherheit zu erhöhen, als auch die Emissionen zu senken.
> 
> Ja, es Tempolimit würde zur Sicherheit beitragen. Aber andere Maßnahmen, wie z.b. die Reduzierung des LKW Verkehrs auf den Autobahnen würden (wir betrachten nur Autobahnen) erheblich mehr zur Verbesserung dieses Risikos beitragen. Synergie wäre, Tempolimit + mehr Güterverkehr auf der Schiene (und damit weniger auf der Straße + Autobahnmaut.
> ...



Deswegen Tempo 0 der Sicherheit wegen! Nur wer zu Hause bleibt ist so sicher, wie Seahawk das will!!

Zahlen übrigens (2019, als es noch Verkehr gab):
1758 Tote auf Landstraßen
932 Tote Innerstädtisch
335 Tote auf Autobahnen
(+21 Tote, die es beim Unfall über mehrere Verkehrsbereich zerfetzt haben muss. Oder das statistische Bundesamt rechnet reichlich schief  . )

Rund 30% der Autobahntoten waren dabei auf Abschnitten, wo schon ein Tempolimit gilt, und beim Rest wurde mehrheitlich keine unangemessene Geschwindigkeit festgestellt. (Was mich sehr überrascht, denn "mehr als Richtgeschwindigkeit" bedeutet eigentlich selbst unter perfekten Bedingungen eine Mitschuld, es muss also auf den Bereichen ohne Tempolimit vor allem bei <<130 gekracht haben)

Das ergibt gerade einmal 107 Verkehrstote ""wegen"" fehlendem Tempolimit und das schließt bereits in Staus krachende LKW und eine größere Zahl von Unfällen bei Nebel oder Glatteis ein, wo flächendeckend "130" überhaupt nichts ändert. Bei der ganzen Scheindebatte geht es also um wenige Dutzend Verkehrstote und da sind schon bei Tempo 280 abfliegende Raser mitgezählt, die vor allem sich selbst schaden.

Um die 932 Tote in bestehenden Tempo-50- und Tempo-30-Gebieten, darunter zu großen Teilen unschuldige Opfer, kümmert sich die "*130!!!!1111elf*"-Fraktion dagegen kaum.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das musst du nicht glauben, das kannst du gerne selber nachrechnen:
> 
> 2019 wurden in Deutschland 26.593 Millionen Liter Benzin und 20.417 Millionen Liter Benzin durch PKW verbraucht.
> 
> ...


Dann verbrauchen die Kisten eben weniger als ich erwartet habe. Ist doch ne feine Sache. Deine Zahlen geben aber an, daß wir 3x so viel Strom brauchen wie heute, wenn wir auch mit Strom heizen wollen. Da sehe ich keinen Spielraum. Gas, Öl und Kohle fallen weg, sonst brauchen wir gar nicht erst umzustellen. Erneuerbare Energien allein sind sicher nicht der Lage, den Bedarf zu decken. Bleibt nur der Atomstrom.


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Tempolimit auf Autobahnen einführen und mit "Sicherheit" begründen ist sinnfrei.
> Ein Tempolimit kann nur ein Baustein von vielen sein um sowohl die Verkehrssicherheit zu erhöhen, als auch die Emissionen zu senken.
> 
> Ja, es Tempolimit würde zur Sicherheit beitragen. Aber andere Maßnahmen, wie z.b. die Reduzierung des LKW Verkehrs auf den Autobahnen würden (wir betrachten nur Autobahnen) erheblich mehr zur Verbesserung dieses Risikos beitragen. Synergie wäre, Tempolimit + mehr Güterverkehr auf der Schiene (und damit weniger auf der Straße + Autobahnmaut.
> ...


Deswegen muss ja auch auf der Landstrasse das Tempo runter auf 80. Je langsamer, desto sicherer. Abgesehen davon ist das Tempolimit auch ein wichtiges Symbol für die Verkehrswende und ein Zeichen für ein Ende der toxischen, maskulinen Aggressivität im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist das Tempolimit auch ein wichtiges Symbol für die Verkehrswende und ein Zeichen für ein Ende der toxischen, maskulinen Aggressivität im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr.



Es ist ein sinnfreies Symbol das geeignet ist solche (wie von Dir) vorgebrachten Argumente zu befriedigen und damit abzulenken, dass viel viel mehr notwendig wäre, um echte Ziele zu erreichen.

Tempolimit ja, aber NUR im Verbund mit mindestens den anderen von mir genannten Maßnahmen.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Tempolimit muss kommen, Es ist wichtig für die Sicherheit auf den Straßen. Tempo 100 - jetzt!


.. ja und Tempo 80 auf Landstraßen ..... hatten wir schon mal ...


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es ist ein sinnfreies Symbol das geeignet ist solche (wie von Dir) vorgebrachten Argumente zu befriedigen und damit abzulenken, dass viel viel mehr notwendig wäre, um echte Ziele zu erreichen.
> 
> Tempolimit ja, aber NUR im Verbund mit mindestens den anderen von mir genannten Maßnahmen.


Wieso? Auch ohne jede andere Maßnahmen (wie Verteuerung von Treibstoff, Citymaut, Tempo 30, Ausbau des Bahnverkehrs und höheren Bußgeldern für Verkehrssündern) hilft das Tempolimit der Sicherheit und der Umwelt und hat keine Nachteile. Tempo 100 muss kommen!


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wieso? Auch ohne jede andere Maßnahmen (wie Verteuerung von Treibstoff, Citymaut, Tempo 30, Ausbau des Bahnverkehrs und höheren Bußgeldern für Verkehrssündern) hilft das Tempolimit der Sicherheit und der Umwelt und hat keine Nachteile. Tempo 100 muss kommen!


Wird es aber wohl nicht, die nächsten 4 Jahre, also lerne damit zu leben.


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2021)

Wir werden jeden Freitag dafür kämpfen!


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wieso? Auch ohne jede andere Maßnahmen (wie Verteuerung von Treibstoff, Citymaut, Tempo 30, Ausbau des Bahnverkehrs und höheren Bußgeldern für Verkehrssündern) hilft das Tempolimit der Sicherheit und der Umwelt und hat keine Nachteile. Tempo 100 muss kommen!



Ja, aber die Wirkung ist viel geringer als sie sein müsste. Tempolimit alleine ist ein Trostpflaster, ein Pyrrhussieg. Wenn man nur das Tempolimit einführt, v.a. in einer Koalition wie der Ampel, dann wird sich jahrelang dafür gefeiert und jede Kritik an schärferen Maßnahmen wird mit "was wollt ihr denn, wir haben doch das Tempolimit eingeführt" abgebügelt.

Insofern bin ich froh, dass das Tempolimit vom Tisch ist, so kann die echte Debatte über die komplett notwendigen Maßnahmen weitergehen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen muss ja auch auf der Landstrasse das Tempo runter auf 80. Je langsamer, desto sicherer. Abgesehen davon ist das Tempolimit auch ein wichtiges Symbol für die Verkehrswende und ein Zeichen für ein Ende der toxischen, maskulinen Aggressivität im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr.



Man kann auch ohne Strom direkt mit Wärme heizen. Z.B. durch Wärmepumpen oder Geothermie.
Solarthermie taugt leider nur für die Übergangszeit, wenn man nicht noch riesige Puffer hätte. Denn im Winter kommt da nichts mehr an auf dem Dach.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wieso? Auch ohne jede andere Maßnahmen (wie Verteuerung von Treibstoff, Citymaut, Tempo 30, Ausbau des Bahnverkehrs und höheren Bußgeldern für Verkehrssündern) *hilft das Tempolimit der Sicherheit *und der Umwelt und hat keine Nachteile. Tempo 100 muss kommen!


Ich möchte mal wissen wo diese Behauptung so herkommt oder man sich erdreistet das frank und frei zu behaupten?
Geht man nach den Verkehrtoten pro 100000 Einwohner oder pro 100000 motorisierte Fahrzeuge, liegt Deutschland weltweit auf einem absoluten Spitzenplatz und lässt fast alle europäischen Länder mit Tempolimit (weltweit ganz zu schweigen) hinter sich. Wo nimmt man die Behauptung her, Tempolimits dienen hauptsächlich der Sicherheit, obwohl Deutschland ohne Tempolimit und Tempo 100km/h auf Landstraßen und Temp 50 in geschlossenen Ortschaften, so ziemlich alle anderen europäischen Länder mit Tempolimits schlägt.  Weltweit muss man gar nicht diskutieren, weil dort die durchschnittlichen Verkehrtoten noch wesentlich höher sind, im Vergleich zu Europa.
Also können die restlichen Europäer kein Auto fahren, salopp formuliert oder Tempolimits stehen in keinem direkten  Zusammenhang mit der Anzahl der Verkehrstoten, sondern Verkehrssicherheit hängt eher von sehr vielen Maßnahmen ab, bei demTempolimits eher eine Mitläuferrolle spielen, aber auf gar keinen Fall wohl die Hauptrolle.


----------



## seahawk (16. Oktober 2021)

Es ist völlig egal. Langsamer = Sicherer und die Autolobby muss zerstört werden.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal. Langsamer = Sicherer und die Autolobby muss zerstört werden.


In deiner Welt, in der wir Gott sei Dank nicht leben.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal. Langsamer = Sicherer und die Autolobby muss zerstört werden.


Sehr unrealistisch.  Man wird weiter damit gute Geschäfte machen. Noch viele Jahre auch nach Umstellung auf Hybride, E-Autos oder sogar Autos mit Wasserstoffantrieb. Die Menschen in modernen Industrieländern  wollen auf ihre Mobilität und damit verbundene Freiheit nicht verzichten. Und Schwellenländer wollen sie zunehmend haben. Also weiterhin ein großer Markt - auch in der Zukunft.


----------



## Neronimo (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir werden jeden Freitag dafür kämpfen!


Entschuldige, aber wenn ich freitags für 100 km/h auf Autobahnen demonstriere, wechsel ich zur Gegendemo.
Ich gehe demonstrieren, damit die Daumenschrauben bei den primären Verursachern endlich mal angezogen werden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiw6_JakZFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grüße


----------



## Poulton (16. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir werden jeden Freitag dafür kämpfen!


Anstatt hier flotte Sprüche zu klopfen: https://m.udv.de/de/strasse/landstrasse/baumunfaelle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dann verbrauchen die Kisten eben weniger als ich erwartet habe. Ist doch ne feine Sache. Deine Zahlen geben aber an, daß wir 3x so viel Strom brauchen wie heute, wenn wir auch mit Strom heizen wollen. Da sehe ich keinen Spielraum. Gas, Öl und Kohle fallen weg, sonst brauchen wir gar nicht erst umzustellen. Erneuerbare Energien allein sind sicher nicht der Lage, den Bedarf zu decken. Bleibt nur der Atomstrom.



Einerseits gibt es beim Wärmebedarf noch reichlich Einsparpotential, andererseits könnten erneuerbare Energien das durchaus noch decken. Wir haben noch sehr, sehr viel ungenutzte Dachfläche für Solaranlagen übrig. Ich sehe zwar genauso wenig wie du einen Weg, wie Deutschland so einen Ausbau nach rund 30 verschlafenen Jahren rechtzeitig schaffen soll, vor dem Problem steht aber auch Atomkraft. Die braucht nämlich, wie dargelegt, noch mehr Vorlauf wenn sie wenigstens mäßig sicher im Betrieb sein soll und die gesammelten Spinnereien von ""geschlossenen"" Brennstoffzyklen und Gen4- oder gar Gen5-Reaktoren haben sogar Sankt-Nimmerleins-Realisierungshorizonte fast auf Augenhöhe mit der Fusionsenergie. Von daher: Ja, wir haben ein Problem. Nein, Atomkraftwerke sind keine Lösung dafür.

Ich persönlich rechne damit, dass es auf deutlich mehr Erdgas hinauslaufen wird, unter deutlicher Verfehlung des 1,5-K-Ziels. Merklich positivere Zukunftskonzepte schrammen mittlerweile hart an der Grenze des technisch gesichert machbaren, weit jenseits des ökonomisch verträglichen, und wir haben in der Vergangenheit nicht einmal nährungsweise das ökonomisch Sinnvolle umgesetzt. Wenn RGG "keine höheren Abgaben" in den Koalitionsvertrag reinschreiben, wird auch die nächsten vier Jahre kein radikaler Kurswechsel möglich sein. Im Prinzip befinden wir uns aktuell auf dem zahmen Kurs, der vermutlich ausgereicht hätte, wenn man ihn ab 1990, eher sogar ab 1980 konsequent beschritten hätte. Hat man aber nicht, weswegen wir ausgehend von heute zwei bis dreimal so viel in der Hälfte bis einem Drittel der Zeit erreichen müssten, was aufgrund sich potenzierender Faktoren die 10- bis 20-fache Anstrengung erfordern würde.

Mein Beileid an die Bewohner von 90% der Küsten-, Trocken- und Überschemmungsgebiete dieses Planeten. Zu meiner Verteidigung möchte ich anmerken, dass nur einmal in dieser Zeit von mir gewählte Parteien das sagen hatten (und die haben da u.a. EEG, Ökosteuer und Biolandwirtschaftsreform auf den Weg gebracht).


seahawk schrieb:


> Wieso? Auch ohne jede andere Maßnahmen (wie Verteuerung von Treibstoff, Citymaut, Tempo 30, Ausbau des Bahnverkehrs und höheren Bußgeldern für Verkehrssündern) hilft das Tempolimit der Sicherheit und der Umwelt und hat keine Nachteile. Tempo 100 muss kommen!



"deutlich eingeschränkte Reisemöglichkeiten" und "erhöhter Zeitaufwand für Mobilität" sind für mich nicht "kein Nachteil".




seahawk schrieb:


> Wir werden jeden Freitag dafür kämpfen!



Ist dass diese "maskuline Aggressivität", von der ich soviel lesen muss?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einerseits gibt es beim Wärmebedarf noch reichlich Einsparpotential, andererseits könnten erneuerbare Energien das durchaus noch decken.


Zudem liegt bei Wärmeproduktion zumindest der Wirkungsgrad der fossilen Quellen deutlich höher. Man muss halt nicht aus der Verbrennung noch Bewegung machen sondern nutzt sie Hitze direkt. Da erinnere ich mich auch immer gerne an meinen damaligen Prof. der sein Twike mit Öl geheizt hat.
Wenn man dagegen selbst rein Kohle verstromt und das im Ergebnis in ein E-Auto lädt ist der CO2 Ausstoß kaum gegenüber direktem Benzin verbrennen gestiegen. 1kg*16,25=16,25kg (das kg kommt von hier https://www.volker-quaschning.de/datserv/CO2-spez/index.php) statt
2,33kg*7,67=17,87kg vor Ladeverlusten, danach sind es ca. 1kg, also grob 6% mehr Ausstoß. Einen so schlechten Mix sollten wir aber selbst zu schlimmsten Zeiten nicht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Insofern bin ich froh, dass das Tempolimit vom Tisch ist, so kann die echte Debatte über die komplett notwendigen Maßnahmen weitergehen.


Ich nicht, denn auch das Tempolimit ist ein gewichtiger Teil davon. Maßstab innerdeutscher Flugverkehr.
Wie soll man das erklären? Die billigste Möglichkeit zum sparen nimmt man nicht mit?
Also würde ich nen Bündel 100€ Scheine nicht aufheben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo nimmt man die Behauptung her, Tempolimits dienen hauptsächlich der Sicherheit, obwohl Deutschland ohne Tempolimit und Tempo 100km/h auf Landstraßen und Temp 50 in geschlossenen Ortschaften, so ziemlich alle anderen europäischen Länder mit Tempolimits schlägt.


Du kannst ein komplexes System nicht so sehr vereinfachen.
Wie sieht denn die Qualität der Ausbildung in anderen Ländern aus? Der allgemeine Zustand der Straßen und Fahrzeuge? Das Wetter? Das Fahrkultur (guck mal nach Russland)?
Kannst du das ALLES rausrechnen und sagen, dass das Tempolimit nichts bringt?

Das ist genau so als würdest du sagen, dass rauchen nicht so schädlich ist weil in Japan mehr Männer rauchen
und trotzdem knapp 2 Jahre älter werden (Lebenserwartung Männer). Ist doch quatsch.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich nicht, denn auch das Tempolimit ist ein gewichtiger Teil davon. Maßstab innerdeutscher Flugverkehr.
> Wie soll man das erklären? Die billigste Möglichkeit zum sparen nimmt man nicht mit?
> Also würde ich nen Bündel 100€ Scheine nicht aufheben.



Ich seh das Risiko als zu groß, führt man nur ein Tempolimit ein feiern sich alle dafür und so Sachen wie Maut und Schienengüterverkehr werden ignoriert. Und zum Thema Sicherheit, Abbiegeassistenten für LKW & stärkere Überprüfung ebenjener würden massiv mehr für die Verkehrssicherheit tun, ebenso dedizierte Radwege in Städten.

Tempolimit ist ein Flaggschiffprojekt, daran kann man sich abarbeiten, als Befürworter, oder Gegner. Aber es ist kein Allheilmittel.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> führt man nur ein Tempolimit ein


Wer redet denn von nur? Es ist ein Baustein, der billigste Baustein.


hoffgang schrieb:


> ebenso dedizierte Radwege in Städten.


Nettes Thema, es ist mMn eher die Mentalität.
In Madrid gab es unglaublich wenig Radinfrastruktur und man darf auf großen Straßen mit 3 bis 5 Spuren nicht die ganz rechte verwenden und trotzdem hat mich auf 20km keiner bedrängt, gehupt oder ähnlich.
Trennst du den Radweg durch einen Bordstein von der Straße ab rennen die dauernd Fußgänger auf dem Weg rum, trennst du ihn vom Fußweg ab meinen Autos ihn als Spur nutzen zu müssen.


----------



## Poulton (17. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> stärkere Überprüfung ebenjener


Dann aber nicht nur der Fahrer, sondern auch deren Chefs, etc. Denn Transport, Logistik und Spedition sind mit die Höllenlöcher der kapitalistischen Ausbeutung hierzulande.
Siehe über die Zustände u.a.:  




__





						Amazons letzte Meile – Ein Onlinehändler als Prekarisierungstreiber in der Paketlogistik
					






					www.dgb-bwt.de
				











						Arbeitsbedingungen von Thüringer Amazon-Paketzustellern in der Kritik | MDR.DE
					

Die Arbeitsbedingungen von Paketzustellern bei Amazon in Thüringen werden stark kritisiert. Laut einer Studie liegen Hinweise auf Verstöße etwa gegen das Arbeitsschutzgesetz vor. Fahrer werden via App überwacht.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man dagegen selbst rein Kohle verstromt und das im Ergebnis in ein E-Auto lädt ist der CO2 Ausstoß kaum gegenüber direktem Benzin verbrennen gestiegen. 1kg*16,25=16,25kg (das kg kommt von hier https://www.volker-quaschning.de/datserv/CO2-spez/index.php) statt
> 2,33kg*7,67=17,87kg vor *Ladeverlusten*, danach sind es ca. 1kg, also grob 6% mehr Ausstoß. Einen so schlechten Mix sollten wir aber selbst zu schlimmsten Zeiten nicht haben.



Ah, damn. Ich wusste, ich hatte etwas vergessen. Nicht nur die Ladeverluste, da bleiben Batterieautos nämlich allenfalls an Schnarchladern bei 5%. Am anderen Ende der Skala können es dagegen auch schon mal 25% mehr sein, die aus der Säule fließen, als später am Motor ankommen. Stellt sich die Frage, wieviele der Spritmonitor-Nutzer dass bei ihren Batterieautoangaben schon drin, also korrrekt die abgerechnete Strommenge eingetragen haben und wie viele nur am Boardcomputer den Fahrverbrauch ablesen. Unabhängig davon fehlte in meinem Überschlag auch noch die zweite Seite, nämlich von Kraftwerk bis Säule. Da kann man (je nach Technik) noch einmal mit 5 bis 20% Aufschlag rechnen.

Im Vergleich zum Energiebedarf für Wärme macht das den Kohl auch nicht fett, aber bezogen auf unsere heutige Stormproduktion sind es mit  vielleicht sind es dann eher 25-30% denn der von mir angegebenen 20%.[/i][/i]


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte jetzt die 15% die wohl anständige 3-Phasen Lader erreichen angenommen und war damit dann ca. 1kg über dem Benzin CO2, also bei grob 19kg/100km.
Dafür war ich beim Kraftwerk eher unfreundlich und haben den Mix aus alte und neue Kraftwerke angenommen, da geht eigentlich noch was beim Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Lotto (17. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Tempolimit muss kommen, Es ist wichtig für die Sicherheit auf den Straßen. Tempo 100 - jetzt!


Ich bin eher für Tempolimit für Fahrräder in Städten auf 15km/h. Und Rotlichtverstoß mit Fahrrad wird das Rad für nen Monat eingezogen.

Merkst selber ne...was einen selber nicht/kaum betrifft...das verbietet/fodert man das Verbot mit Leichtigkeit.

Genauso wie ein Großteil der grünen Heuchler, welche nach allen möglichen Verboten schreien aber dann erstmal in die Herbstferien fliegen. Hab ich selbst im Arbeitskollegenkreis, wählen grün und fliegen 3 Mal im Jahr in den Urlaub, jedes Jahr. Wettern aber massiv gegen Autofahrer und äußern sich abwertend darüber, dass man die 20km Arbeitsweg mit dem Auto fährt und nicht mit dem Fahrrad.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer mit 120 km/h fährt hält sich einfach nur an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


Zumindest in Deutschland gibt es ein Rechtsfahrgebot, selbst wenn die Autobahn dort auf 120km/h limitiert ist. Und auch selbst dann wenn jemand gegen die Vorschrift mit 160km/h links fährt. Da dann den Oberlehrer zu spielen gefährdet die Sicherheit von allen Verkehrsteilnehmern in näherer Umgebung. Und diese Gefährdung geht dann vom Oberlehrer aus, nicht von dem der die Geschwindigkeit überschreitet.

Und nein ich fahr keine 160 km/h in einer 120km/h Zone (gebe aber zu, dass ich auch mal 10km/h drüber bin).


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Einige der geplanten und vorgeschlagenen werden sicher gebaut. Von tot kann jedenfalls keine Rede sein. Die Atomenergie ist billig und emissionsfrei. Für die Abfälle wird es Lösungen geben. Närrisch, diese Technologie zu ignorieren, zumal, wenn man bedenkt, daß allein schon durch die Produktion von Wasserkraft mehr Leute zu Tode kommen.


Vielleicht war ich nicht deutlich genug. In Deutschland ist die Atomenergie tot, die kommt nie mehr zurück. -du wirst weder politisch noch gesellschaftlich eine Mehrheit für ein neues Atomkraftwerk finden.
Dass anderswo auf der Welt Atomkraftwerke geplant sind, mag durchaus stimmen, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass davon wirklich alle umgesetzt werden.
Die Folgekosten scheint  ja auch niemand mit einzurechnen. Den Atommüll wirst du nicht los, der muss irgendwo hin und zwar für Hunderttausende von Jahren.


Eckism schrieb:


> Es ist ein irrglaube, das rechtsüberholen noch in jedem Fall Strafbar ist..


Das ist eben genau geregelt, wann man rechts überholen darf und darfst nicht mit 129 an einem vorbei fahren, der 120 fährt.


----------



## seahawk (17. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich bin eher für Tempolimit für Fahrräder in Städten auf 15km/h. Und Rotlichtverstoß mit Fahrrad wird das Rad für nen Monat eingezogen.
> 
> Merkst selber ne...was einen selber nicht/kaum betrifft...das verbietet/fodert man das Verbot mit Leichtigkeit.
> 
> Genauso wie ein Großteil der grünen Heuchler, welche nach allen möglichen Verboten schreien aber dann erstmal in die Herbstferien fliegen. Hab ich selbst im Arbeitskollegenkreis, wählen grün und fliegen 3 Mal im Jahr in den Urlaub, jedes Jahr. Wettern aber massiv gegen Autofahrer und äußern sich abwertend darüber, dass man die 20km Arbeitsweg mit dem Auto fährt und nicht mit dem Fahrrad.


Das Auto ist ein Krebsgeschwür, dass die Luft verpasstet, die Städte vernichtet und Menschen gefährdet.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Hab ich selbst im Arbeitskollegenkreis


Jaja immer der konstruierte Arbeitskollege


----------



## Don-71 (17. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jaja immer der konstruierte Arbeitskollege


Klar die ganzen Urlauber auf den Flughäfen im Moment,  sind ausschließlich Union Wähler!


----------



## hoffgang (17. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar die ganzen Urlauber auf den Flughäfen im Moment,  sind ausschließlich Union Wähler!



Naja, soviele Unionswähler können da nicht dabei sein wenn man sich die Wahlergebnisse anschaut


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Genauso wie ein Großteil der grünen Heuchler, welche nach allen möglichen Verboten schreien aber dann erstmal in die Herbstferien fliegen. Hab ich selbst im Arbeitskollegenkreis, wählen grün und fliegen 3 Mal im Jahr in den Urlaub, jedes Jahr.



Manchmal reicht grün wählen halt fürs gute Gewissen aus.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das kann man sicher besser machen. Ein Verzicht auf fossile Energieträger bringt aber fraglos einen Mehrbedarf an Strom mit sich. Fahren nun alle elektrisch und heizen elektrisch, steigt der Bedarf sehr stark an. Dafür muß es eine Lösung geben und da drucksen die Grünen rum und man wird darauf verwiesen, daß erneuerbare Energien im Kommen sind - das ganze aber bei aktuellem Stromverbrauch und nicht bei jenem, der zu erwarten wäre, wenn die fossilen Energieträger ersetzt wurden. Da bleibt am Ende nur ein Strommix mit viel Atomstrom als alternativlos. Da gibts nichts zu verhandeln.


Der Anstieg des Strombedarf über die kommenden Jahrzehnte ist bekannt, ebenso die Ausbaugeschwindigkeit. Das sind zwei sehr flache Kurven, die selbst angesichts der Bummelei unter der Großen Koalition deckungsgleich übereinanderliegen.

Je nachdem, ob die kommende Regierung es schneller machen will, wäre das technisch und logistisch durchaus machbar. Eine recht aktuelle Studie der Energy Watch Group geht davon aus, dass es - den politischen Willen vorausgesetzt - sogar möglich wäre, bis 2030, also in weniger als zehn Jahren, auf 100% erneuerbare Energie für den zu diesem Zeitpunkt erforderlichen Bedarf zu kommen. Ab diesem Punkt müsste dann nicht mehr aufgeholt, sondern lediglich gemäß des wachsenden Bedarfs hinzugebaut werden.

Hingegen finde ich für deine Behauptung,  dass am Ende ein Strommix mit viel Kernkraft "alternativlos" wäre, keinerlei Grundlage. Ist das nur so eine gefühlte Tatsache deinerseits, oder gibt es irgend etwas, das deine Ansicht untermauern würde?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Baerbock hat im Wahlkampf Russland als Regime bezeichnet, mit dem man keinen Handel betreiben sollte.


Beziehst du deine Informationen immer noch von hauptsächlich von RT Deutschland? Du folgst da nämlich im Wesentlichen der programmatischen Deutung des Kreml: Wer uns kritisiert, will mit uns nicht mehr. Würde man den gleichen Maßstab hierzulande anlegen, müsste man behaupten, Russland wolle mit uns nicht mehr handeln, schon allein angesichts der ständigen Schmutzkampagnen.

Tatsächlich hat die Baerbock übrigens unter anderem bemängelt, dass Russland beispielsweise seinen Lieferverpflichtungen für Erdgas zuletzt nur zögerlich nachkam und die amtierende Bundesregierung aufgefordert, da gefälligst Druck zu machen - nicht aber, den Handel mit Russland einzustellen. Das ist eher das genaue Gegenteil: Handel ja, aber nicht zu den Bedingungen einer Seite.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und die Russen sagen, den Amerikanern gehts nicht darum, uns ihr Gas zu verkaufen, sondern solchen Handel in Dollar abwickeln zu lassen. Das hinge damit zusammen, daß jede Menge Dollar überall im Umlauf sein müssen, da sonst die Inflation der US-Wirtschaft schaden zufügen würde.
> Aber mit Biden haben die USA die neue Pipeline ja akzeptiert.


Die USA unter Biden haben beschlossen, die Pipeline - im Gegensatz zu Trump - zu _tolerieren_. Das ist ein feiner, aber wesentlicher Unterschied. Dass damit die USA Russland stillschweigend ein Monopol eingeräumt hätten, ist übrigens erneut verdächtig deckungsgleich mit der Lesart des Kreml und von RT Deutschland. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt ...

Nein, die USA möchten immer noch gerne Gas an uns verkaufen. Und das durchaus mit Währungspolitik zu tun, jedoch vordergründig und hauptsächlich mit Handelspolitik. Die US-Rohstoffwirtschaft braucht jeden Anschub und Währungsstabilisierung ist dabei ebenso ein Nebeninteresse wie beispielsweise der Umstand, wo die Unternehmen sitzen, die das Gas für den Transport nach Europa verflüssigen und welche Reedereien den eigentlichen Transport bewerkstelligen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu einfach, denn so ein Entwurf kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.


Natürlich nicht. Der kommt daher, wenn ein CDU-geführtes Ministerium auf die Experten von Lobbygruppen hört, die ihnen Flöhe ins Ohr setzen. 

Sicherlich ist es nie falsch, Notfallpläne zu haben und die gab es dementsprechend schon immer, egal wie Energie erzeugt wird. Seit es in Deutschland ein gesteuertes Stromnetz gibt, existieren auch Konzepte, bei Bedarf nichtkritische Verbraucher vom Netz zu trennen, um selbiges zu stabilisieren.
Bedeutet das jetzt für dich etwas auch, dass Deutschland schon seit über 60 Jahren ein ständiges Problem mit der Stromversorgung hat?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Da geht der Fanatismus der Grünen mit ihnen durch, denn die simpelste aller Gleichungen greift dort einfach nicht: Mehr E-Autos = höherer Stromverbrauch.


Vorweg: Du bist ein wenig hinter der Zeit zurück, denn die Notwendigkeit für Elektromobilität ist schon längst kein Anliegen der Grünen mehr, sondern weitestgehender Konsens in der bundesdeutschen Parteienlandschaft.

Und wenn du es dir so einfach machst, könntest du auch rechnen: Weniger Raffinerien und Tankstellen = geringerer Stromverbrauch.
Die wirkliche Welt ist aber ein wenig komplexer und Milchmädchenrechnungen helfen in aller Regel nicht weiter. Das geht schon damit los, dass du so tust, als würden auf Schlag alle Bundesbürger elektrisch fahren und elektrisch heizen. Tatsächlich soll es frühestens 2030 einen Stopp der Neuzulassungen für Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor geben und selbst dann steigen noch nicht alle um, sondern Etliche holen sich schnell noch mal den letzten Verbrenner ihres Lebens, den sie dann noch mindestens zehn Jahre fahren. Sprich, man wird frühestens in 20 Jahren damit rechnen müssen, dass alle bundesdeutschen Autofahrer elektrisch unterwegs sind. Darunter ist dann allerdings eine ganze Generation, die mit einem etwas anderen Blick auf Individualmobilität aufgewachsen ist, derzeit bestehende Netze wurden modernisiert, derzeitige Verbraucher arbeiten stromsparender und die derzeitige Kapazität erneuerbarer Erzeuger wurde - sogar ausgehend von der jetzigen Bummelausbaugeschwindigkeit - beträchtlich erhöht.

Schon heute würde das deutsche Stromnetz von der Kapazität her 45 Millionen Elektroautos verkraften, davon sechs Millionen allein mit unserem Stromexportüberschuss. Das Problem ist weniger die Kapazität, sondern die Qualität lokaler Netze und die Steuerung des Ganzen. Selbst bei RWE/Innogy geht man davon aus, dass - ein modernisiertes Netz vorausgesetzt, welches die Ströme _überall_ verkraftet und bei intelligent gesteuerter Abnahme  - _bereits heute_ jeder Haushalt 1,1 Elektroautos laden könnte.

Was bisher fehlte bzw. gebremst war, ist der politische Wille. Aber wie du vielleicht bemerkt hast, steht ein Regierungswechsel an - mit Parteien, die zwar in Details der Umsetzung (und der Verteilung der Kosten) abweichende Ansichten haben, aber deutlicher hinter der Energiewende und technologischem Fortschritt stehen.
Also, wenn's langsam allen Dafürhaltens schon klappen müsste, warum sollte es dann nicht funktionieren, wenn's sogar schneller geht?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2021)

Und ein Auto hält heute viele Jahre. Man kann also auch 2050 noch einen Verbrenner gebraucht kaufen, wenn es bis dahin keine Fahrverbote gibt.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir brauchen aber funktionierende Konzepte.
> Und hier die Fakten:
> Reaktoren im Betrieb: 445
> Reaktoren im Bau: 50
> ...


@ruyven_macaran hat es ja schon ausführlich dargelegt, es geht im Prinzip aber noch einfacher:

Derzeitiger Anteil von Kernkraft an der weltweiten Stromversorgung: 10% nach 70 Jahren etabliertem Betrieb.
Derzeitiger Anteil von Windkraft an der weltweiten Stromversorgung: 6% nach 20 Jahren etabliertem Betrieb.

Sagt eigentlich schon alles.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und ein Auto hält heute viele Jahre. Man kann also auch 2050 noch einen Verbrenner gebraucht kaufen, wenn es bis dahin keine Fahrverbote gibt.


Vermutlich eine Frage der Ersatzteilversorgung.
Ich kenne Gasanlagen fürs Heim, die du nach 15 Jahren wegwerfen kannst, weils keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran hat es ja schon ausführlich dargelegt, es geht im Prinzip aber noch einfacher:
> 
> Derzeitiger Anteil von Kernkraft an der weltweiten Stromversorgung: 10% nach 70 Jahren etabliertem Betrieb.
> Derzeitiger Anteil von Windkraft an der weltweiten Stromversorgung: 6% nach 20 Jahren etabliertem Betrieb.
> ...


Kernkraft macht nur 10 % der weltweiten Stromversorgung aus? Krass. Wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran hat es ja schon ausführlich dargelegt, es geht im Prinzip aber noch einfacher:
> 
> Derzeitiger Anteil von Kernkraft an der weltweiten Stromversorgung: 10% nach 70 Jahren etabliertem Betrieb.
> Derzeitiger Anteil von Windkraft an der weltweiten Stromversorgung: 6% nach 20 Jahren etabliertem Betrieb.
> ...


Das hier liest sich nur so völlig anders und ist ein Artikel von Heute, ohne das ich jetzt meine, der Artikel ist der heilige Gral, ist er komplett konträr zu dem, was einige hier im Forum propagieren.








						Gegen Macrons neue Mini-Meiler geben sogar die Grünen den Widerstand auf
					

Die internationale Atomenergiebehörde meldet sprunghaft steigende Nachfrage nach Atomkraftwerken. Immer mehr Länder bauen neue Atommeiler - um das Klima zu schützen und gleichzeitig die Strompreise niedrig zu halten. Neue Super-Technologien für Mini-Atomkraftwerke helfen dabei. Frankreich...




					www.focus.de
				



Letztendlich wird sich in einigen Jahren (5-10 Jahren)entscheiden, wer die niedrigeren Strompreise bei welchem CO2 Ausstoss hat und das wird Konsequenzen auf Wahlen haben.

Mit Frankreich werden wir (Deutsche Regierung(en)) so oder so in den nächsten Jahren einen "heiden Spaß" haben.








						Terror und Problemviertel: Frankreich hadert mit der Migration
					

Die französische Debatte über den Islam und die Einwanderung wird immer schärfer. Über Deutschland wundert man sich in unserem Nachbarland.




					www.faz.net
				




Leider ist der Artikel schon wieder hinter einer Paywall, zusammenfassend geht es aber darum, das Migration anscheinend das zentrale Thema des französischen Präsidenschaftswahlkampf wird und gleich mehrere Kandidaten (z.B. Michel Barnier) neben Anderen (Le Pen etc.) eine wesentlich regiedere EU Migrationspolitik fordern, mittlerweile inklusive Macron, der seine alte Haltung aufgegeben hat und nun auch hier Druck auf Deutschland machen will.








						Michel Barnier: Mit EU-Kritik in den Élysée-Palast?
					

Der frühere Brexit-Chefunterhändler Michel Barnier wirbt mit EU-kritischen Tönen um Sympathien im rechtsbürgerlichen Lager. Jetzt sollen die Mitglieder entscheiden, wen die Republikaner ins Rennen gegen Macron schicken.




					www.faz.net
				



Macron will bei seiner kommenden EU Präsidentschaft hier für sich und seinen Präsidenschaftswahlkampf Fakten schaffen  und sich Vorteile sichern, das dürfte einer der ersten großen EU politischen Herausforderungen der neuen Ampel werden.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kernkraft macht nur 10 % der weltweiten Stromversorgung aus? Krass. Wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


Für die Kernenergie brauchst du Ingenieure, damits läuft.
Für Kohlekraftwerke reichen ein paar Schimpansen.  
Fusionsenergie benötigt dann Genies.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Artikel schon wieder hinter einer Paywall, zusammenfassend geht es aber darum, das Migration anscheinend das zentrale Thema des französischen Präsidenschaftswahlkampf wird und gleich mehrere Kandidaten (z.B. Michel Barnier) neben Anderen (Le Pen etc.) eine wesentlich regiedere EU Migrationspolitik fordern, mittlerweile inklusive Macron, der seine alte Haltung aufgegeben hat und nun auch hier Druck auf Deutschland machen will.



Wobei du ja den Text einfach mal rauskopieren kannst, wenn du da Zugriff hast.



Threshold schrieb:


> Für die Kernenergie brauchst du Ingenieure, damits läuft.
> Für Kohlekraftwerke reichen ein paar Schimpansen.
> Fusionsenergie benötigt dann Genies.



Und Solar läuft wenn es steht von alleine.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird sich in einigen Jahren (5-10 Jahren)entscheiden, wer die niedrigeren Strompreise bei welchem CO2 Ausstoss hat und das wird Konsequenzen auf Wahlen haben.


Ach der liebe Fokus, der erwähnt ja auch das neue AKW in Großbritannien. Aber was erwähnt der Focus nicht?


> Der Bau wird damit fast doppelt so viel kosten wie bei den ersten Planungen 2008 geschätzt und die Stromerzeugung fast ein Jahrzehnt später beginnen als damals geplant. Der Starttermin sollte ursprünglich 2017 sein. Das Projekt kann trotz der hohen Kosten nur realisiert werden, weil der britische Staat für 35 Jahre Laufzeit eine Einspeisevergütung von umgerechnet 10,5 Cent pro Kilowattstunde garantiert, die deutlich höher als die Vergütung etwa für Offshore-Windkraft liegt.











						Britischer Meiler kostet mehr
					

Die Fertigstellung des AKW Hinkley Point C verzögert sich um ein weiteres halbes Jahr - das schmälert die erwartete Rendite. Die Renaissance der Atomkraft ist teuer erkauft.




					www.fr.de
				




Autsch!

Atomkraft ist nur das aufschieben von anderen Problemen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach der liebe Fokus, der erwähnt ja auch das neue AKW in Großbritannien. Aber was erwähnt der Focus nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich widerspreche dem gar nicht, mir sind die Probleme mit der Atomkraft durchaus bewusst, aber das ist hier auch nicht wirklich entscheidend, sondern was alle anderen Nachbarn um uns herum machen und die EU.
Ich habe hier 2 Felder mit Artikeln belegt (Fakten), wo Deutschland und Frankreich komplett andere Wege gehen, gehen wollen und sowohl bei der Atomfrage als auch der Migrationsfrage, wird das zu massiven Auseinandersetzungen in der EU führen und im Moment sieht es so aus, als wenn die Mehrheit der anderen EU Staaten in beiden Fällen, eher hinter Frankreich steht, bei der Migrationsfrage eindeutig.
Insoweit wird das die nächsten Jahre kein Zuckerschlecken auf EU Ebene und wie die jetzige Ampel dem deutschen Wähler und vor allen dingen SPD und Grüne ihren eigenen Wählern verklickern wollen, das eventuell recht viel deutsches Geld auf EU Ebene, in Atomkraft und eine scharfe Migrations oder Anti-Migrationspolitik fließt, kann ganz spannend werden.
Es braut sich da ziemliches Ungemach zusammen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche dem gar nicht,mir sind die Problememit der Atomkraft durchaus bewusst,aber das ist hier auch nicht wirklich entscheidend, sondern was alleanderen Nachbarn um uns herum machen und die EU.


Atomkraft ist, abgesehen von Störungsmeldungen, ein nationales Problem.
Wenn es aber deutlich über 10 Jahre dauert ein neues AKW zu bauen dann gute Nacht schnelle
CO2 Neutralität. Für mich ist das Atomkraftthema daher ein nationales Problem,
ich meine wann hatten wir deswegen Probleme mit unseren Nachbarn wenn es um
AKWs im störungsfreien Betrieb geht?

Zum Thema Migration, nun Frankreich hat schon enorme Probleme mit der Einwanderung aus den ehemaligen Kolonien. Dagegen sind unsere Probleme mit ehemaligen Gastarbeitern eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Einige der geplanten und vorgeschlagenen werden sicher gebaut. Von tot kann jedenfalls keine Rede sein. Die Atomenergie ist billig und emissionsfrei.


Sicher. 
Und der Weihnachtsmann wohnt am Nordpol wo die Elfen Spielzeug in einer unsichtbaren Stadt bauen.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaltprodukt .

Weshalb haben die Kernkraftwerke dann so hohe Schornsteine?
Schon mal was von Krypton 85 gehört?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Anstieg des Strombedarf über die kommenden Jahrzehnte ist bekannt, ebenso die Ausbaugeschwindigkeit. Das sind zwei sehr flache Kurven, die selbst angesichts der Bummelei unter der Großen Koalition deckungsgleich übereinanderliegen.
> 
> Je nachdem, ob die kommende Regierung es schneller machen will, wäre das technisch und logistisch durchaus machbar. Eine recht aktuelle Studie der Energy Watch Group geht davon aus, dass es - den politischen Willen vorausgesetzt - sogar möglich wäre, bis 2030, also in weniger als zehn Jahren, auf 100% erneuerbare Energie für den zu diesem Zeitpunkt erforderlichen Bedarf zu kommen. Ab diesem Punkt müsste dann nicht mehr aufgeholt, sondern lediglich gemäß des wachsenden Bedarfs hinzugebaut werden.


Mit Zahlen und Fakten gegen die Atombefürworter zu kämpfen - also ich bitte Dich.
Wie kann man mit Wissenschaft den wissenschaftlichen Unsinn bekämpfen wollen?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Hingegen finde ich für deine Behauptung,  dass am Ende ein Strommix mit viel Kernkraft "alternativlos" wäre, keinerlei Grundlage. Ist das nur so eine gefühlte Tatsache deinerseits, oder gibt es irgend etwas, das deine Ansicht untermauern würde?


Meist ist das ... da gibt es wieder Punkte.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ich meine wann hatten wir deswegen Probleme mit unseren Nachbarn wenn es um
> AKWs im störungsfreien Betrieb geht?


Da spielt die Vergangenheit überhaupt keine Rolle, denn in der Vergangenheit gab es keine EU - Klimapolitik und auch keine gemeinsamen EU-Klimaziele, jetzt gibt es das schon und dafür will die EU auch eine Menge Geld locker machen, das nunmal zum großen Teil aus Deutschland kommt.
Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das es politisch nicht interessiert oder zu Konflikten kommt, wenn Deutschland isoliert einen völlig anderen Weg in der Klimapolitik geht, als eventuell viele andere EU Staaten.
Was ist wenn sich die Atomkraft innerhalb der EU durchsetzt und das teilweise mit einem erheblichen Anteil an deutschen Geld finanziert wird?!
Ich würde mal nicht die Augen vor diesen Problemen verschließen, da steckt eine Menge Brisanz drinne und es ist allgemein nicht wirklich gut für den Zustand der EU, wenn sich Deutschland und Frankreich auf elemtaren Politikfeldern auf EU Ebene "bekriegen" und völlig konträre Ansichten vertreten.

Die Migrationsthematik hat sogar noch mehr politische Brisanz gerade für jede deutsche Regierung, wenn eine EU Lösung sich eventuell völlig konträr zur deutschen Linie und Asylgesetzgebung entwickelt, wie sollen das hier SPD und Grüne, aber auch die FDP, ihren Wählern verkaufen?
In Frankreich zeichnet sich eine sehr harte Linie ab, die eine gemeinsame EU Migrationspolitik in sehr weite Ferne rücken lässt für die deutsche Politik.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ist wenn sich die Atomkraft innerhalb der EU durchsetzt und das teilweise mit einem erheblichen Anteil an deutschen Geld finanziert wird?!


Dann muss man eine Gegenleistung raushandeln. Abschaltung der maroden AKWs in Grenznähe für neue AKWs als Beispiel. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn sich Deutschland und Frankreich auf elemtaren Politikfeldern auf EU Ebene "bekriegen" und völlig konträre Ansichten vertreten.


Beim Thema AKWs gilt das doch seit Jahrzehnten. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> wie sollen das hier SPD und Grüne, aber auch die FDP, ihren Wählern verkaufen?


Man sagt halt, dass das bestehen der Union wichtiger ist.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Migration, nun Frankreich hat schon enorme Probleme mit der Einwanderung aus den ehemaligen Kolonien. Dagegen sind unsere Probleme mit ehemaligen Gastarbeitern eine Kleinigkeit.


Und keins von beiden hat etwas mit der aktuellen Flüchtlingssituation zu tun. Frankreichs Verhältnis zu den Maghrebstaaten ist ein exklusiv Französisches Thema, kein Europäisches.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und keins von beiden hat etwas mit der aktuellen Flüchtlingssituation zu tun. Frankreichs Verhältnis zu den Maghrebstaaten ist ein exklusiv Französisches Thema, kein Europäisches.


Ich persönlich denke, dass der Stammtisch da nicht den großen Unterschied macht und der Stammtisch wählt halt auch.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man sagt halt, dass das bestehen der Union wichtiger ist.






Olstyle schrieb:


> Und keins von beiden hat etwas mit der aktuellen Flüchtlingssituation zu tun. Frankreichs Verhältnis zu den Maghrebstaaten ist ein exklusiv Französisches Thema, kein Europäisches.


Was hat das damit zu tun, das die Franzosen zukünftig EU Einwanderungspolitik verschärfen oder behindern wollen ,inklusive Macron? Und dass das eine Menge EU Staaten ebenfalls eher wie Frankreich sehen und nicht wie Deutschland?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke, dass der Stammtisch da nicht den großen Unterschied macht und der Stammtisch wählt halt auch.



Da die nordafrikanischen Flüchtlinge aber wegen der Sprache und dort lebenden Verwandten direkt nach Frankreich wollen betrifft uns das gar nicht.

Das Problem liegt in Polen. Die müssen sich wieder an EU-Recht halten.








						Polizeigewerkschaft fordert Grenzkontrollen zu Polen
					

Laut einem Bericht hat der Vorsitzende der Bundespolizeigewerkschaft, Teggatz, temporäre Grenzkontrollen zu Polen gefordert. Wegen der hohen Zahl illegaler Einreisen drohe anderenfalls ein "Kollaps" an den Grenzen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




------------------------

Die Landesschiedskommission NRW stellt erhebliche, parteischädigende Verstöße bei Sahra Wagenknecht fest.
Ausgeschlossen wurde sie jedoch nicht, da die Vorstände schon eher hätten reagieren müssen und bei ihnen daher eine Mitverantwortung liegt.



> Durch dieses Verhalten stößt die Partei nicht nur diejenigen Wähler ab, die sich eine klare Abgrenzung von den Thesen der Antragsgegnerin [Wagenknecht] wünschen, sondern letztlich auch diejenigen, die die Ansichten der Antragsgegnerin unterstützen, sowie all jene, die keiner Seite zuzurechnen sind, von der Partei aber eine Klärung der umstrittenen Punkte erwarten. Gemessen an der Wählerzustimmung haben die verantwortlichen Vorstände durch Untätigkeit den Schaden möglicherweise vergrößert."











						Warum Sahra Wagenknecht nicht aus der Partei geworfen wurde
					

Die Landesschiedskommission der Linken NRW attestiert Sahra Wagenknecht in ihrem Bericht eindeutig parteischädigendes Verhalten. Da der Vorstand sie jedoch gewähren ließ, wurde sie nicht ausgeschlossen. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				








__





						Sahra Wagenknecht schrammt am Parteiausschluss vorbei
					





					www.scharf-links.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht war ich nicht deutlich genug. In Deutschland ist die Atomenergie tot, die kommt nie mehr zurück. -du wirst weder politisch noch gesellschaftlich eine Mehrheit für ein neues Atomkraftwerk finden.
> Dass anderswo auf der Welt Atomkraftwerke geplant sind, mag durchaus stimmen, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass davon wirklich alle umgesetzt werden.
> Die Folgekosten scheint  ja auch niemand mit einzurechnen. Den Atommüll wirst du nicht los, der muss irgendwo hin und zwar für Hunderttausende von Jahren.
> 
> Das ist eben genau geregelt, wann man rechts überholen darf und darfst nicht mit 129 an einem vorbei fahren, der 120 fährt.



Das liegt ja am Zeitgeist. Während sich die Deutschen mit Geigerzählern eindeckten, kauften die Japaner Fukushima-Gemüse, aus Solidarität. Gabs da überhaupt einen Toten? 
Soll heißen, wenn die AfD erstarkt, ändert sich auch die Wahrnehmung der Dinge. Die sind nämlich markt-liberal und locken die ganzen Leute an, die gerne viel Auto Fahren. Mit denen wirds sicher eine Renaissance der Atomkraft geben.  Der Strompreis darf ohnehin nicht so sehr auf der Tasche lasten. Wir müssen uns von dem Wahn befreien, daß wir die Welt retten, wenn wir grüner sind als die anderen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das liegt ja am Zeitgeist. Während sich die Deutschen mit Geigerzählern eindeckten, kauften die Japaner Fukushima-Gemüse, aus Solidarität. Gabs da überhaupt einen Toten?
> Soll heißen, wenn die AfD erstarkt, ändert sich auch die Wahrnehmung der Dinge. Die sind nämlich markt-liberal und locken die ganzen Leute an, die gerne viel Auto Fahren. Mit denen wirds sicher eine Renaissance der Atomkraft geben.  Der Strompreis darf ohnehin nicht so sehr auf der Tasche lasten. Wir müssen uns von dem Wahn befreien, daß wir die Welt retten, wenn wir grüner sind als die anderen.


Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der AfD zu tun, lies den Artikel im Focus, was hier in Europa passiert bzgl. Atomkraft.
Ich halte Threshold These für verfrüht, denn wenn sich in 5-15 Jahren herausstellt, das die Nachbarländer in Europa mit Atomkraft billigere Strompreise bei gleichem oder weniger CO2 Ausstoss durch Atomkraft haben, werden viele Wähler an ihr eigenes Portemonnaie denken. Im Grunde genommen ist das nächste Jahrzehnt ein Wettlauf um die bessere und *für den Endverbraucher billigere System/Technologie.* Denn wenn Deutsche Wähler mitbekommen, das ihre Nachbarn weniger CO2 Ausstoss durch Atomkraft für weniger Geld (Strompreise) bekommen, wird man das bei Wahlen dann definitiv sehen.
Ich denke die Mehrzahl der Leute ist durchaus bereit für den Klimawandel etwas mehr zu bezahlen, aber eben nicht "Ideologie" behaftet, dann kommt eher das eigene Portmanaie zu erst, weil es im nächsten Jahrzehnt einiges zu schultern gibt.
Das ganze immer unter der Prämisse, dass sich da Atomkraft für den Endverbraucher als billiger herausstelt als Erneuerbare und das ist m.A. nach noch längst nicht entschieden, mit den ganzen Problemen der Atomkraft, gerade was die Kosten der Endlagerung anbelangt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Anstieg des Strombedarf über die kommenden Jahrzehnte ist bekannt, ebenso die Ausbaugeschwindigkeit. Das sind zwei sehr flache Kurven, die selbst angesichts der Bummelei unter der Großen Koalition deckungsgleich übereinanderliegen.
> 
> Je nachdem, ob die kommende Regierung es schneller machen will, wäre das technisch und logistisch durchaus machbar. Eine recht aktuelle Studie der Energy Watch Group geht davon aus, dass es - den politischen Willen vorausgesetzt - sogar möglich wäre, bis 2030, also in weniger als zehn Jahren, auf 100% erneuerbare Energie für den zu diesem Zeitpunkt erforderlichen Bedarf zu kommen. Ab diesem Punkt müsste dann nicht mehr aufgeholt, sondern lediglich gemäß des wachsenden Bedarfs hinzugebaut werden.
> 
> Hingegen finde ich für deine Behauptung,  dass am Ende ein Strommix mit viel Kernkraft "alternativlos" wäre, keinerlei Grundlage. Ist das nur so eine gefühlte Tatsache deinerseits, oder gibt es irgend etwas, das deine Ansicht untermauern würde?


Wenns hinhaut und bezahlbar ist, bin ich nicht dagegen. Nur habe ich eben meine Zweifel, denn eine wirklich neutrale Quelle dazu habe ich bisher nicht ausmachen können.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Beziehst du deine Informationen immer noch von hauptsächlich von RT Deutschland? Du folgst da nämlich im Wesentlichen der programmatischen Deutung des Kreml: Wer uns kritisiert, will mit uns nicht mehr. Würde man den gleichen Maßstab hierzulande anlegen, müsste man behaupten, Russland wolle mit uns nicht mehr handeln, schon allein angesichts der ständigen Schmutzkampagnen.
> 
> Tatsächlich hat die Baerbock übrigens unter anderem bemängelt, dass Russland beispielsweise seinen Lieferverpflichtungen für Erdgas zuletzt nur zögerlich nachkam und die amtierende Bundesregierung aufgefordert, da gefälligst Druck zu machen - nicht aber, den Handel mit Russland einzustellen. Das ist eher das genaue Gegenteil: Handel ja, aber nicht zu den Bedingungen einer Seite.


Baerbock kam im deutschen TV und tätigte dort ihre Aussagen - ich beziehe mich also auf ihre Aussagen aus erster Hand. Und die Botschaft war klar: Kein Handel mit dem Regime Russland. Daß das so nicht übernommen wird in einem Koalitionsvertrag, dürfte allen klar sein, aber die Grundhaltung ist schon gefährlich genug. Wir brauchen keinen Gegner, der uns innerhalb weniger Wochen besetzen könnte. Man konnte for einigen Wochen sehen: Russland kann innerhalb von Tagen hunderttausende Truppen verlegen und zurückverlegen. Dazu, selbst in weit geringerem Maßstab, benötigt die Nato jahrelange Planung und am Ende wird nichts draus. Die Russen haben wir besser als Freunde.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die USA unter Biden haben beschlossen, die Pipeline - im Gegensatz zu Trump - zu _tolerieren_. Das ist ein feiner, aber wesentlicher Unterschied. Dass damit die USA Russland stillschweigend ein Monopol eingeräumt hätten, ist übrigens erneut verdächtig deckungsgleich mit der Lesart des Kreml und von RT Deutschland. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt ...
> 
> Nein, die USA möchten immer noch gerne Gas an uns verkaufen. Und das durchaus mit Währungspolitik zu tun, jedoch vordergründig und hauptsächlich mit Handelspolitik. Die US-Rohstoffwirtschaft braucht jeden Anschub und Währungsstabilisierung ist dabei ebenso ein Nebeninteresse wie beispielsweise der Umstand, wo die Unternehmen sitzen, die das Gas für den Transport nach Europa verflüssigen und welche Reedereien den eigentlichen Transport bewerkstelligen.


Verkaufen will jeder. Das Gas aus den USA wäre aber Obama-Frackinggas und dreimal so teuer wie russisches Gas.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Der kommt daher, wenn ein CDU-geführtes Ministerium auf die Experten von Lobbygruppen hört, die ihnen Flöhe ins Ohr setzen.
> 
> Sicherlich ist es nie falsch, Notfallpläne zu haben und die gab es dementsprechend schon immer, egal wie Energie erzeugt wird. Seit es in Deutschland ein gesteuertes Stromnetz gibt, existieren auch Konzepte, bei Bedarf nichtkritische Verbraucher vom Netz zu trennen, um selbiges zu stabilisieren.
> Bedeutet das jetzt für dich etwas auch, dass Deutschland schon seit über 60 Jahren ein ständiges Problem mit der Stromversorgung hat?


Was dran ist, das können wir im Moment nicht überprüfen. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Vorweg: Du bist ein wenig hinter der Zeit zurück, denn die Notwendigkeit für Elektromobilität ist schon längst kein Anliegen der Grünen mehr, sondern weitestgehender Konsens in der bundesdeutschen Parteienlandschaft.
> 
> Und wenn du es dir so einfach machst, könntest du auch rechnen: Weniger Raffinerien und Tankstellen = geringerer Stromverbrauch.
> Die wirkliche Welt ist aber ein wenig komplexer und Milchmädchenrechnungen helfen in aller Regel nicht weiter. Das geht schon damit los, dass du so tust, als würden auf Schlag alle Bundesbürger elektrisch fahren und elektrisch heizen. Tatsächlich soll es frühestens 2030 einen Stopp der Neuzulassungen für Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor geben und selbst dann steigen noch nicht alle um, sondern Etliche holen sich schnell noch mal den letzten Verbrenner ihres Lebens, den sie dann noch mindestens zehn Jahre fahren. Sprich, man wird frühestens in 20 Jahren damit rechnen müssen, dass alle bundesdeutschen Autofahrer elektrisch unterwegs sind. Darunter ist dann allerdings eine ganze Generation, die mit einem etwas anderen Blick auf Individualmobilität aufgewachsen ist, derzeit bestehende Netze wurden modernisiert, derzeitige Verbraucher arbeiten stromsparender und die derzeitige Kapazität erneuerbarer Erzeuger wurde - sogar ausgehend von der jetzigen Bummelausbaugeschwindigkeit - beträchtlich erhöht.
> ...


Ich bin nicht gegen E-Autos. Sind an sich in Ordnung. Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, daß der Idealismus schwerer wiegt, als die Vernunft, mit der man an die Sache herangehen muß. Daher muß es noch lange die Option geben, Kohle, Gas oder Atome zu verstromen, falls das neue Netz mit all seinen Windrädern, Stromspeichern, und so weiter, mal versagt. Das wirst du doch einsehen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran hat es ja schon ausführlich dargelegt, es geht im Prinzip aber noch einfacher:
> 
> Derzeitiger Anteil von Kernkraft an der weltweiten Stromversorgung: 10% nach 70 Jahren etabliertem Betrieb.
> Derzeitiger Anteil von Windkraft an der weltweiten Stromversorgung: 6% nach 20 Jahren etabliertem Betrieb.
> ...


Völlig neutral betrachtet liegt das allein an der Tatsache, daß Atomenergie eine schwierige Sache ist und nicht viele Länder in der Lage sind, diese aus eigener Kraft zu nutzen. Länder wie Iran haben lange daran gearbeitet.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ein Atomkraftwerk ist deutlich teurerer als ein paar Solarzellen auf dem Dach.
Sowohl beim Aufbau als auch im Betrieb.

Und das Problem mit dem Endlager hat man bis heute nicht geklärt. 
Aktuell wäre das pragmatiste wohl das Zeug zusammen mit Musk auf den Mars zu schießen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sicher.
> Und der Weihnachtsmann wohnt am Nordpol wo die Elfen Spielzeug in einer unsichtbaren Stadt bauen.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaltprodukt .
> 
> ...



Das sind keine Schornsteine, sondern Kühltürme. Da kommt ausschließlich Wasserdampf raus.  Völlig harmlos. Nutzt man KKW, kann man auf die Türme verzichten. Ideal.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Atomkraftwerk ist deutlich teurerer als ein paar Solarzellen auf dem Dach.
> Sowohl beim Aufbau als auch im Betrieb.
> 
> Und das Problem mit dem Endlager hat man bis heute nicht geklärt.
> Aktuell wäre das pragmatiste wohl das Zeug zusammen mit Musk auf den Mars zu schießen.


1. Ja, aber ein dezentales weitverzweigtes Netz ist wesentlich aufwändiger und somit teurer, und das Problem "Speicherstrom" ist immer noch nicht gelöst, man wird ziemlich große Stromspeicher mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit brauchen, um Wetter, Tag und Nacht und Jahreszeiten auszugleichen. Bis jetzt formiert sich gegen jedes Pumpenspeichekraftwerk vor Ort massiv Widerstand. Ohne Überzeugung wird das gegen die Bürger "vor Ort" auch viele Grünen, nicht wirklich klappen.
Wasserstoff wäre ebenfalls eine Lösung, dafür braucht man aber eben genügend grünen Strom, sonst hilft das wenig.
2. Korrekt, das Endlager Problem ist nicht gelöst.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der AfD zu tun, lies den Artikel im Focus, was hier in Europa passiert bzgl. Atomkraft.
> Ich halte Threshold These für verfrüht, denn wenn sich in 5-15 Jahren herausstellt, das die Nachbarländer in Europa mit Atomkraft billigere Strompreise bei gleichem oder weniger CO2 Ausstoss durch Atomkraft haben, werden viele Wähler an ihr eigenes Portemonnaie denken. Im Grunde genommen ist das nächste Jahrzehnt ein Wettlauf um die bessere und *für den Endverbraucher billigere System/Technologie.* Denn wenn Deutsche Wähler mitbekommen, das ihre Nachbarn weniger CO2 Ausstoss durch Atomkraft für weniger Geld (Strompreise) bekommen, wird man das bei Wahlen dann definitiv sehen.
> Ich denke die Mehrzahl der Leute ist durchaus bereit für den Klimawandel etwas mehr zu bezahlen, aber eben nicht "Ideologie" behaftet, dann kommt eher das eigene Portmanaie zu erst, weil es im nächsten Jahrzehnt einiges zu schultern gibt.
> Das ganze immer unter der Prämisse, dass sich da Atomkraft für denEndverbraucher als billiger herausstelt als Erneuerbare und das ist m.A. nach noch längst nicht entschieden, mit den ganzen Problemen der Atomkraft, gerade was die Kosten der Endlagerung anbelangt.


Es geht doch um die Wahrnehmung und die AfD wäre eben der Hebel. Der Preis ist jetzt doch schon der zweithöchste weltweit.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es geht doch um die Wahrnehmung und die AfD wäre eben der Hebel. Der Preis ist jetzt doch schon der zweithöchste weltweit.


Aber nicht aus den Gründen Erneuerbare vs. Atomkraft, das kann man noch gar nicht absehen und die AfD ist eine rechtsradikale völkische Partei und kein Hebel!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte @Threshold These für verfrüht, denn wenn sich in 5-15 Jahren herausstellt, das die Nachbarländer in Europa mit Atomkraft billigere Strompreise bei gleichem oder weniger CO2 Ausstoss durch Atomkraft haben, werden viele Wähler an ihr eigenes Portemonnaie denken. Im Grunde genommen ist das nächste Jahrzehnt ein Wettlauf um die bessere und *für den Endverbraucher billigere System/Technologie.*


Don jetzt wirklich, welcher seriöse Wissenschaftler kann eine Rechnung auf den Tisch hauen in der Atomkraft billiger ist. Jetzt ganz ohne Endlager etc sondern nur was uns die nächsten sagen wir mal 50 Jahre trifft.
Wie gesagt die Briten subventionieren jede kWh mit 10,5ct. Das ist Wahnsinn, rein finanziell.
Und Kernfusion? Damit rechnet auch keiner in 10 Jahren.

Ich hab wirklich nichts gegen Atomkraft, aber ich sehe schlicht und einfach nicht, dass sich das in der Breite rechnet.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber nicht aus den Gründen Erneuerbare vs. Atomkraft, das kann man noch gar nicht absehen und die AfD ist eine rechtsradikale völkische Partei und kein Hebel!


Ganz egal, was die AfD ist: Mit ihrem Erstarken entsteht ein Gegenpol zur grünen Übermacht. Und je stärker dieser ist, desto mehr Einfluss hat er auf die öffentliche Meinung. Ist doch klar.
Davon ab solltest du mal auf den Teppich kommen. Die AfD besteht in der Hauptsache aus Ex-CDU und Ex-FDP.  Rechts und rechtsradikal, in einer freien, offenen Gesellschaft ist da ein Unterschied zu machen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don jetzt wirklich, welcher seriöse Wissenschaftler kann eine Rechnung auf den Tisch hauen in der Atomkraft billiger ist. Jetzt ganz ohne Endlager etc sondern nur was uns die nächsten sagen wir mal 50 Jahre trifft.
> Wie gesagt die Briten subventionieren jede kWh mit 10,5ct. Das ist Wahnsinn, rein finanziell.
> Und Kernfusion? Damit rechnet auch keiner in 10 Jahren.
> 
> Ich hab wirklich nichts gegen Atomkraft, aber ich sehe schlicht und einfach nicht, dass sich das in der Breite rechnet.


Ich sehe das ohne versteckte Kosten auch nicht, ich bin da bei dir, trotzdem gehen einige/viele EU Staaten nach dem neusten Focus Artikel diesen Weg und der "deutsche" Weg muss dagegen konkurrieren, natürlich Faktenbasiert, aber die Wähler werden das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit beobachten und sich ihr Bild machen.
Wie du selber weißt spielen ja nicht nur Zahlen ,Kosten und Fakten eine Rolle, sondern für viele auch ein "subjektives" Landschaftsgefühl, Stichwort Windkraft.
Ich bin aber guter Dinge, dass die Erneubaren das Rennen gegen die Atomkraft machen werden, nur ohne politische Auseinandersetzungen gerade z.B. bei der derzeitigen Preisexplosion, die es aus vielerlei Gründen gibt, auch weil Russland mal wieder den Erpresser spielt, wird es nicht abgehen.


----------



## JePe (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Russen haben wir besser als Freunde.



Wenn der "Freund" ein Arschl*ch ist, dass gerade bekanntgegeben hat, seine Vertretung bei der NATO zu schliessen, verzichte ich gerne auf seine "Freund"schaft und benenne die Dinge lieber beim Namen - Partner, wo eine Partnerschaft moeglich und sinnvoll scheint. Und das ist derzeit eher selten der Fall, weil der "Freund" wenig Gelegenheiten auslaesst, uns ans Bein zu pissen.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und machst du das JETZT, weil dich JETZT jemand davon überzeugt hast? Ich schätze mal nicht.


JETZT im Sinne von sofort nicht. Weil meine Bude noch nicht fertig ist. Aber ja, sobald die Bude fertig ist mach ich das sofort. Und ja, ich wurde davon überzeugt. Und zwar vor der blanken Realität was auf unserer Welt so vor sich geht. 



> Wer es bislang nicht eingesehen hat, wird es auch in Zukunft nicht einsehen, weil er sich entweder nicht darum kümmert, zu blöd ist es zu verstehen oder aber schlichtweg andere Prioritäten hat. Und das ändert man auch mit noch mehr Warten und Vorbeten nicht.


Mutige Aussage. Ich kann dir hier nicht zustimmen. Egal ob Firma oder privates Umfeld: Ein Umdenken findet gerade statt. Bei jedem so wie es sein Spielraum zulässt.



> Aber wie kommst du darauf, dass der von dir verlinkte Artikel etwas über "kleine" und "große" Netze aussagt oder dass es überhaupt möglich wäre, so etwas zu haben? Im Artikel geht es nur über zentral oder dezentral. Ob man großräumig vernetzt oder mit nur lose verketteten Inseln arbeitet, ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


Kleine Netze sind nun mal die Stärke der dezentralen Stromversorgung. Vorallem wenn man betrachtet, wo die Stärken der dezentralen Stromversorgung liegen. Dezentral = kurze Wege. Dezentrale Stromversorgung ist daher ideal für kleine Netze. Vorallem Nieder- und Mittelspannungsnetze profitieren stark davon. 

Wobei es natürlich drauf ankommt, wie man dezentrale Stromversorgung genau definiert. Und genau das meinte ich mit meiner Frage an dich nämlich. 

Unter 2.2 des Artikels steht auch wie die Studie dezentrale Energieversorgung definiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit war für mich klar, das man sich Nieder- und Mittelspannungssegment bewegt. Und dadurch kann man hier durchaus drauf schließen, ob es sich um große oder kleinere Netze handelt. Man könnte jetzt diskutieren, was genau die Definition von "groß" und "klein" ist. Aber bezugnehmend auf auf BMWi, kann man sich die Diskussion eigentlich sparen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So oder so: Egal ob du zentral oder dezentral fährst, die Stromnetze müssen weiterhin ausgebau werden. Daher soll der Netzausbau dem Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien folgen.Um den Ausbau bzw. die Modernisierung der großen Übertragungsnetze wirst du trotzdem nicht herum kommen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du sprichst von einem Mehrparteienhaus und Einspeisung. Da wirst du wohl kaum unter 7 kWp bleiben, oder?


Das kommt auf die verfügbare Dachfläche an, und wieviel die Eigentümer in die Anlage investieren wollen. Viele Mehrfamilienhäuser in unserer Gegend haben nicht gerade die größten Dachflächen. Viele haben auch kein Satteldach, sondern Flachdächer oder andere krude Konstruktionen. Da bekommst du mit Glück bei einem 10 Parteienhaus ca. 60 kWp auf´s Dach. Eine 60 kWp-Anlage liegt preislich je nach verbauten Modulen schnell zwischen 80.000 - 100.000 €. Aber du hast schon Recht, es kann schnell passieren das man über 7 kWp liegt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn der "Freund" ein Arschl*ch ist, dass gerade bekanntgegeben hat, seine Vertretung bei der NATO zu schliessen, verzichte ich gerne auf seine "Freund"schaft und benenne die Dinge lieber beim Namen - Partner, wo eine Partnerschaft moeglich und sinnvoll scheint. Und das ist derzeit eher selten der Fall, weil der "Freund" wenig Gelegenheiten auslaesst, uns ans Bein zu pissen.


Es hat eben Konsequenzen, wenn man zwanghaft versucht, den Eisernen Vorhang neu zu errichten und Russland als Feindbild zu etablieren.
- in wie fern mangelt es in Russland an Demokratie?
- wo verletzt Russland internationales Recht?
- wie versucht Russland, den Westen auf unlautere Art und Weise zu beeinflussen?

Das sind die Fragen, die es erstmal glaubhaft zu beantworten gilt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ganz egal, was die AfD ist: Mit ihrem Erstarken entsteht ein Gegenpol zur grünen Übermacht. Und je stärker dieser ist, desto mehr Einfluss hat er auf die öffentliche Meinung. Ist doch klar.



Welches erstarken denn?
Alle Protestwähler sind bei der Bundestagswahl und der Landtagswahl in Berlin abgesprungen.
Übrig blieb nur der rechtsextreme Kern in Ostdeutschland.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> - in wie fern mangelt es in Russland an Demokratie?


-> Verbot jeglicher Oppositionskanditaten/parteien


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> - wo verletzt Russland internationales Recht?


-> Schwere Menschenrechtsverletzungen gegen z.B. LGBT, vor allem in der Provinz Tschetschenien


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welches erstarken denn?
> Alle Protestwähler sind bei der Bundestagswahl und der Landtagswahl in Berlin abgesprungen.
> Übrig blieb nur der rechtsextreme Kern in Ostdeutschland.


Havariert ein Atomkraftwerk, erstarken die Grünen, kommen zig Flüchtlinge, erstarkt die AfD. Die AfD hat aber nicht viel verloren und deren Wähler sind auch nicht alle rechtsextrem. Auch die Linke ist fast nur im Osten stark.




DKK007 schrieb:


> -> Verbot jeglicher Oppositionskanditaten/parteien


Stimmt nicht. Absolut falsch sogar. Antreten darf nicht, wer vorbestraft ist. Und Nawalny z.B. ist in Rußland nur eine ganz kleine, rechtsradikale Leuchte, hat nichtmal ne Partei. Darf sogar aus seinem Knast twittern, daß er in Hungerstreik tritt. Wäre in Deutschland nicht erlaubt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> -> Schwere Menschenrechtsverletzungen gegen z.B. LGBT, vor allem in der Provinz Tschetschenien


Ich nehme an, solche sind nicht mit russischem Recht vereinbar. Auch hier liegst du wohl Desinformation auf, denn man kann nicht die Taten Einzelner dem Staat anlasten. Tschetschenien ist auch bekannt als Nährboden radikaler Islamisten. Die sind zuhauf nach Syrien. Da haben sich die Russen dann aber auch drum gekümmert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das sind keine Schornsteine, sondern Kühltürme. Da kommt ausschließlich Wasserdampf raus.  Völlig harmlos. Nutzt man KKW, kann man auf die Türme verzichten. Ideal.


Du hast sowas von keine Ahnung vom Kernkraftwerk. 
Die Abgasschlote sind nicht die Kühltürme.

Die dünnen, hohen Schlote leiten die radioaktiven Edelgase (Xenon-135 Neutronengift; Krypton-85 lange aktiv)  in großer Höhe ab, weil man die nicht chemisch binden kann.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, solche sind nicht mit russischem Recht vereinbar. Auch hier liegst du wohl Desinformation auf, denn man kann nicht die Taten Einzelner dem Staat anlasten. Tschetschenien ist auch bekannt als Nährboden radikaler Islamisten. Die sind zuhauf nach Syrien. Da haben sich die Russen dann aber auch drum gekümmert.



Wovon redest du??
Die Menschenrechtsverletzungen sind belegt.

Und Putin hat mit Ramsan Achmatowitsch Kadyrow einen Faschisten in Tschetschenien zum Präsidenten ernannt.

Hier noch ein Beispiel für die Menschenrechtsverletzung (in Form von Folter) aus dem September 2020:








						Video zeigt brutale Erniedrigung von Kadyrow-Kritiker
					






					orf.at
				



Denn ich bezweifel das der Junge auf hartes SM stand.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine 60 kWp-Anlage liegt preislich je nach verbauten Modulen schnell zwischen 80.000 - 100.000 €.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97T3TAV51sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sehr interessanter Kanal, muss scheinbar nicht immer teuer sein 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Welches erstarken denn?


Vögel ignorieren


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast sowas von keine Ahnung vom Kernkraftwerk.
> Die Abgasschlote sind nicht die Kühltürme.
> 
> Die dünnen, hohen Schlote leiten die radioaktiven Edelgase (Xenon-135 Neutronengift; Krypton-85 lange aktiv)  in großer Höhe ab, weil man die nicht chemisch binden kann.


Was für dünne hohe Schlote?




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wovon redest du??


Daß die Islamisten keinen Bock auf Schwule, ect haben. Normalerweise werden solche vom Dach geworfen. Das wäre wohl zu öffentlich. Aber was auch immer passiert in der Richtung, geht nicht vom Staat aus.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Menschenrechtsverletzungen sind belegt.
> 
> Und Putin hat mit Ramsan Achmatowitsch Kadyrow einen Faschisten in Tschetschenien zum Präsidenten ernannt.


Putin ist kein Faschist. Hautfarbe, Religion, Sexualität und Ansicht überlässt er dir.

Dieses Video zeigt sehr gut, was Putin für Russland bedeutet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rg7T6Hir200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Daß die Islamisten keinen Bock auf Schwule, ect haben. Normalerweise werden solche vom Dach geworfen. Das wäre wohl zu öffentlich. Aber was auch immer passiert in der Richtung, geht nicht vom Staat aus.



Falsch.
Die Taliban waren in der letzten Pressekonferenz für die beiden Alternativen Steinigung und Erschlagen von einer 3m hohen Mauer.








						Taliban skizzieren die Zukunft Afghanistans: Homosexuelle werden getötet
					

Sollten die Taliban beim Abzug amerikanischer und anderer westlicher Truppen die Kontrolle über Afghanistan wiedererlangen, werden auch Homosexuelle die Konsequenzen tragen müssen. Ein Richter der islamischen Organisation hat die beabsichtigten Strafen nun öffentlich erklärt: Die „Schuldigen“...




					www.out.tv
				




Und es ist auch egal ob die Meschenrechtsverletzungen es von staatlichen oder nichtstaatlichen Terrororganisationen begangen werden. Menschenrechtsverletzung bleibt Meschenrechtsverletzung.

Nicht ohne Grund ermittelt nach dem Weltrechtsprinzip nun der Generalbundesanwalt zu den Vorfällen.








						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Tschetschenen in Deutschland: Endlosschleife der Unsicherheit
					

Wenn es um Tschetschenen geht, dann oft in Zusammenhang mit Clans und Kriminalität. Doch viele leben in Ungewissheit und Angst vor Abschiebung nach Russland, wo Gefängnis und Folter drohen. Von Silvia Stöber.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dieses Video zeigt sehr gut, was Putin für Russland bedeutet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll einem diese Bildergalerie sagen?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hautfarbe, [...] Sexualität [...] überlässt er dir.



Was soll denn diese absurde Aussage???!!!
Das sind angeborene biologische Eigenschaften, die sich auch nicht verändern lassen.
Genauso wenig wie die Augen- oder natürliche Haarfarbe.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Die Taliban waren in der letzten Pressekonferenz für die beiden Alternativen Steinigung und Erschlagen von einer 3m hohen Mauer.


Die Taliban sind auch "moderat". Auch im radikalen Islam gibts Unterschiede. Jetzt sind sie endgültig am Drücker in Afghanistan. Das hat nichts mit Russland zu tun, sondern mit dem Abzug des Westens.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Und es ist auch egal ob die Meschenrechtsverletzungen es von staatlichen oder nichtstaatlichen Terrororganisationen begangen werden. Menschenrechtsverletzung bleibt Meschenrechtsverletzung.
> 
> Nicht ohne Grund ermittelt nach dem Weltrechtsprinzip nun der Generalbundesanwalt zu den Vorfällen.
> 
> ...


Wenn sich die Täter gegenseitig decken, kann man nichts machen, nur hoffen, daß sich in Tschetschenien eine moderne Weltsicht durchsetzt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll einem diese Bildergalerie sagen?


Du bist doch nicht blind. Das sind Vorher-Nachher Bilder. Putin hat Russland sprichwörtlich aus dem Dreck geholt. Fazit: Aufgabe seines Amtes erfüllt.
Und das ohne Schulden anzuhäufen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Wer Islamisten als moderat verharmlost dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Muss ich mal schauen ob das schon unter den §129b bzw. §130 StGB fällt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer Islamisten als moderat verharmlost dem ist nicht zu helfen.
> 
> Muss ich mal schauen ob das schon unter den §129b bzw. §130 StGB fällt.


Ich lach mich schief. Moderat im Vergleich zu anderen Islamisten, steht doch da.

Doch was ist mit euch? Seit 10 Jahren wird diese Bande von Entführern, Vergewaltigern, Mördern und Folterern als Helden der Menschlichkeit gepriesen. Zu sehen: Der fünfte Jahrestag der "Revolution" in Syrien, die Feierlichkeiten in Idlib:


			https://abload.de/img/terror1gkjr9.jpg
		


Ihre Gräueltaten schaffen es nicht in deine Zeitung. Zu sehen: Mord an Zivilbevölkerung, die im Rahmen einer Vereinbarung aus einer Regierungsenklave in Idlib abreisten, dann aber entführt, bzw ermordet wurden:


			https://abload.de/img/terror1k5j3i.jpg
		


Also...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Der IS ist schon ewig als Terrororganisation gelistet und unterliegt genauso einer Strafverfolgungsermächtigung für §129b StGB wie Al-Quaida oder die Taleban.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Moderat im Vergleich zu anderen Islamisten



Und woran macht du das fest? Wie wäre es mal mit Fakten anstatt dummen Sprüchen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der IS ist schon ewig als Terrororganisation gelistet und unterliegt genauso einer Strafverfolgungsermächtigung für §129b StGB wie Al-Quaida oder die Taleban.


Was du da siehst ist Al-Kaida. Als Al-Nusra, quasi die syrische Vertretung. Die gabs auch im Irak, als Al-Kaida im Irak. Daraus ging 2006 der IS hervor, hat einen Eintrag im Verfassungsschutzbericht 2007. Oder als Al-Kaida auf der Arabischen Halbinsel (Jemen) mit nahezu identischer Fahne wie der IS. Alles der gleiche Mist. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Und woran macht du das fest? Wie wäre es mal mit Fakten anstatt dummen Sprüchen.


Es ist halt so. Es fängt schon damit an, daß die Taliban im Gegensatz zur Al-Kaida, die ihren Ursprung übrigens auch in Afghanistan hat, und ihren Ablegern (IS, Nusra, Shabab, ect) nicht expansionistisch sind. Heißt, die gehen nirgendwo hin und errichten ihre Herrschaft, sondern bleiben in Afghanistan. Mit den Taliban kann man auch verhandeln, die Botschaften anderer Länder sind sicher. Und so grausam das islamische Recht auch sein kann, außerhalb von diesem finden unter den Taliban keine Menschenrechtsverletzungen statt. Es ist nichts von Gräueltaten der Taliban bekannt. Im Übrigen sind es die Taliban und sonst niemand, die der Al-Kaida und dem IS in Afghanistan die Stirn bieten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Was ist das denn für ein Stuss?

Es gibt tägliche Hinrichtungen in Afghanistan.









						UN: Taliban verüben willkürliche Hinrichtungen | DW | 24.08.2021
					

Den Vereinten Nationen liegen glaubhafte Berichte über schwere Menschenrechtsverletzungen der islamistischen Taliban in Afghanistan vor. Auch die Rechte von Frauen und Mädchen werden eingeschränkt.




					www.dw.com
				




Die Sharia verstößt schon immer gegen Grund- und Menschenrechte und ist deshalb auch mit der deutschen Verfassung unvereinbar, aka. verfassungsfeindlich. 

Vielleicht sollte man doch mal eine Zeitreise machen und in den religösen Märchenbüchern von vor 2000 Jahren die ersten 3 der 10 Gebote durch Art. 1-3 des GG ersetzen.
Würde der Menschheit viel Leid ersparen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Stuss?


Raffst du nicht, dass es bei birdman nichts bringt?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Geht hier vor allem darum seine volkverhetzenden Beiträge nicht so unwiderlegt dastehen zu haben.

Wäre natürlich einfacher wenn die Moderation ihn einfach sperren würde.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der AfD zu tun, lies den Artikel im Focus, was hier in Europa passiert bzgl. Atomkraft.
> Ich halte Threshold These für verfrüht, denn wenn sich in 5-15 Jahren herausstellt, das die Nachbarländer in Europa mit Atomkraft billigere Strompreise bei gleichem oder weniger CO2 Ausstoss durch Atomkraft haben, werden viele Wähler an ihr eigenes Portemonnaie denken.


Wie ich schon sagte, ist die Atomkraft in Deutschland tot. Die kommt nie wieder.
Und wo ist Atomkraft billiger? Die Atomenergie wurde bis zum Erguss subventioniert. Das Problem der Endlagerung wird überhaupt nicht im Strompreis der Atomkraft eingepflegt.
Was gemacht werden muss, ist Windkraft weiter ausbauen, Solaranlagen aufbauen.
all das wurde von den letzten Regierungskoalition entweder verschlafen, torpediert oder ignoriert.
Jetzt muss man sich beeilen. Das ist das Problem.
Und jetzt muss man handeln, denn sonst kommen die Verbote, die keiner will. Und das gilt natürlich auch für Frankreich und Co.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Und mit der Solarpflicht für Dächer hat man auch eine akzeptable Lösung im Sondierungspapier. 
Denn die stören niemanden und sind somit in der Bevölkerung allgemein akzeptiert.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und mit der Solarpflicht für Dächer hat man auch eine akzeptable Lösung im Sondierungspapier.
> Denn die stören niemanden und sind somit in der Bevölkerung allgemein akzeptiert.


Schade, dass die deutsche Solartechnik den Bach herunter gegangen ist. Jetzt kauft man den Kram in China.
Man hätte in dem Bereich führend sein können,. wenn man weiter geforscht und neue Verfahren entwickelt hätte.
Ich baue mir nächstes Jahr eine Solaranlage aufs Dach.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bis dahin ordentlich Förderungen vom Staat geben wird.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

Wobei es in Freiberg durchaus noch Forschung gibt, auch wenn SolarWorld nun pleite ist.
Das lag aber vor allem an den privaten Geschäften des Inhabers, der sich in Anspielung auf Ludwig XIV gerne als Sonnenkönig sah und das ganze Geld in Schlösser gesteckt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, ist die Atomkraft in Deutschland tot. Die kommt nie wieder.
> Und wo ist Atomkraft billiger? Die Atomenergie wurde bis zum Erguss subventioniert. Das Problem der Endlagerung wird überhaupt nicht im Strompreis der Atomkraft eingepflegt.



Wenn du meine Beiträge lesen würdest, würdest du nicht so dreisten Unsinn antworten, denn ich bin kein Befürworter der Atomkraft, sondern trage politische Fakten zusammen und das deutsche Modell der Erneuerbaren, wird sich mit dem Atomkraftmodell vieler EU Staaten messen lassen müssen, nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was gemacht werden muss, ist Windkraft weiter ausbauen, Solaranlagen aufbauen.
> all das wurde von den letzten Regierungskoalition entweder verschlafen, torpediert oder ignoriert.
> Jetzt muss man sich beeilen. Das ist das Problem.


Dir ist in deiner Einseitigkeit auch nicht zu helfen!








						Kaum Ökostrom im Öko-Ländle
					

Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann von den Grünen regiert seit zehn Jahren und versprach, die erneuerbaren Energien kräftig ausbauen.




					www.zdf.de
				



Wer regiert doch gleich seit mehr als 10 Jahren in BW und hat dort für den Ausbau der Erneuerbaren die Schlüsselministerien besetzt?!


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bis dahin ordentlich Förderungen vom Staat geben wird.


Interessant das dir die jetzige 1/3 Förderung des Staates über die KFW noch nicht reicht und du anscheinend noch gieriger bist.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Beiträge lesen würdest, würdest du nicht so dreisten Unsinn antworten, denn ich bin kein Befürworter der Atomkraft, sondern trage politische Fakten zusammen und das deutsche Modell der Erneuerbaren, wird sich mit dem Atomkraftmodell vieler EU Staaten messen lassen müssen, nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.


Du hättest auch sagen können, dass man sich mit der Kohlkraft messen muss, macht kein Unterschied. Nur ist das Problem das, was die Folgekosten mit sich bringen wird.
Kann sich Europa es leisten, immer mehr für die Reparatur auszugeben, die die Umweltzerstörung und mit sich bringt?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist in deiner Einseitigkeit auch nicht zu helfen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das soll mir jetzt was sagen?
Dass Kretschmann ein Fan der Automobilindustrie ist und nichts tut, was die gefährdet, ist doch nichts Neues.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Interessant das dir die jetzige 1/3 Förderung des Staates über die KFW noch nicht reicht und du anscheinend noch gieriger bist.


Logisch, ich nehme mit, was ich kriegen kann.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Stuss?
> 
> Es gibt tägliche Hinrichtungen in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


Auf Entführer haben die Taliban wohl keinen Bock:








						Grausame Zurschaustellung: Taliban hängen die Leichen von Entführern an einem Kran auf!
					

Die öffentliche Zurschaustellung in Herat ist die schwerste öffentliche Bestrafung seit der Machtübernahme der Islamisten.




					www.berliner-kurier.de
				




Mit der Bestrafung müssen wir nicht einverstanden sein, ebenso wenig damit, daß sich die Kämpfer einfach eine Frau nehmen dürfen, die ihr gefällt oder das sie nicht an Schulden dürfen. Dies entspricht aber nun mal dem Islamischen Recht. Das vollständige Fehlen moderner Ansichten in Afghanistan spricht für sich, als Alternative zur Taliban bieten sich nur Al-Kaida und der IS an. Warum organisieren sich die "Ortskräfte" nicht? Trump sagte, es ist, weil "wir" sie bezahlten, nicht weil sie für irgendeine Grundordnung stehen. Afghanistan fällt ohne den Westen also automatisch in die Steinzeit zurück, weil sich niemand ernsthaft gegen den Islamismus stellt. Da sind die Taliban noch die beste Option für das Land, die sich wenigstens an ihre Regeln halten. Mich dafür zum Taliban-Schönfärber zu machen finde ich reichlich albern. 20 Jahre war der Westen dort und die Taliban kehrten ja nicht 2021 aus dem Nichts zurück, die waren die ganze Zeit in Teilen das Landes am Drücker. Sie haben den Krieg gewonnen. Gegen solche Glaubenskrieger kann nur bestehen, wer ebenso standhaft für seine Sache eintritt und das tun herangekarrte Soldaten und ihre bezahlten "Ortskräfte" nun mal nicht.

Wer jubelt eigentlich am lautesten? Huch, es sind die syrischen Rebellen und die Hamas:








						From Idlib to Gaza: Where is Taliban victory celebrated? - analysis
					

There are also militant or terrorist and extremist groups that either have ties to the Taliban or see in them a kinship and inspiration for global far-right religious extremist victories.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das soll mir jetzt was sagen?
> Dass Kretschmann ein Fan der Automobilindustrie ist und nichts tut, was die gefährdet, ist doch nichts Neues.


Geht es eigentlich noch? 
Was hat der Ausbau von Windenergie oder überhaupt der Ausbau von Erneuerbaren mit der Autoindustrie zu tun?!
Richtig rein gar nichts!



Threshold schrieb:


> Logisch, ich nehme mit, was ich kriegen kann.


Ja klar, im Allgemeinen für andere Wasser predigen und selber Wein saufen.
Halt die typischen Salon Linken.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was für dünne hohe Schlote?


Du redest über Kernenergie?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Das blaue Teil ist der Abluftschlot von Philippsburg.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Putin ist kein Faschist.


Putin ist ein Ex-KGB-Offizier.

Seine Methoden sind die gleichen, nur nennt man das jetzt nicht mehr Verbrecher, sondern Präsident.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hautfarbe, Religion, Sexualität und Ansicht überlässt er dir.


Aber die Nationalität nicht.
Wehe, Du wohnst auf der Krim und bist kein Russe.

Dann schickt er Dir T: 
- T-72, T-80, T-90 ... .


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2021)

FDP bei Sondierungen: Erfolgreich, aber noch kein Gewinner
					

In den Sondierungsgesprächen mit SPD und Grünen hat die FDP augenscheinlich viele ihrer Forderungen durchgeboxt. Doch die Partei braucht das Finanzministerium, um gestalten zu können, meint Hans-Joachim Vieweger.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Wobei auch ein Lindner als Finanzminister das Ganze finanzieren muss.

Sonst kommt in 4 Jahren doch GRR um mit der Vermögenssteuer den Schuldenberg abzubauen.
Genug Geld wäre bei den Reichen vorhanden.








						Rekord beim Geldvermögen: Deutsche im Schnitt immer reicher
					

Die Deutschen werden im Schnitt immer reicher: Erstmals hat das Geldvermögen die Marke von sieben Billionen Euro geknackt. Allein im ersten Quartal wurden knapp 200 Milliarden Euro zusätzlich angespart.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Mit der Erhöhung des Sparerfreibetrages auf 1000€ wurde auch Klientelpolitik betrieben.
Denn selbst wenn man vor ein paar Jahren noch ein Festgeldkonto mit 0,5% Zinsen abschließen konnte, müsste man da schon über 160.000€ auf der hohen Kante haben, um mit Zinszahlungen über den aktuellen Freibetrag von 800€  im Jahr zu kommen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du redest über Kernenergie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe mal gegoogelt und es entweichen tatsächlich radioaktive Stoffe in Form von Gas, Jod und Wasser. Auch ein Kieselstein gibt Radioaktivität ab und der Ausstoß der deutschen Kraftwerke liegt weiter unter den gesetzlichen Höchstwerten. Es kamen auch verschiedene Atomkraftgegner-Seiten in den Ergebnissen. Die verwenden alle den gleichen Wortlaut und scheinen nicht gerade glaubwürdig zu sein. Die Kraftwerke sind unbedenklich.




__





						Wayback Machine
					





					web.archive.org
				







wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Putin ist ein Ex-KGB-Offizier.
> 
> Seine Methoden sind die gleichen, nur nennt man das jetzt nicht mehr Verbrecher, sondern Präsident.


Russland ist ein freies Land und Putin garantiert ein Maximum an Freiheit und Wohlstand. Deswegen gewinnt seine Partei auch die Wahlen so deutlich:








						Duma – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber die Nationalität nicht.
> Wehe, Du wohnst auf der Krim und bist kein Russe.
> 
> Dann schickt er Dir T:
> - T-72, T-80, T-90 ... .


Die Russische Föderation, wie Russland heute heißt, ist ein Vielvölkerstaat. Es sollte heißen: "Wehe, du wohnst auf der Krim und sabotierst das Stromnetz mit Bomben."


----------



## Lotto (18. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jaja immer der konstruierte Arbeitskollege


Diejenigen die auch grün "leben", also quasi die Ökos mit Birkenstock, Lastenfahrrad, die bei jeden Nahrungsmittel genausten prüft wo es herkommt, keine Kunststoffkleidung kauft etc. machen evtl. soviel aus, dass die Grünen knapp über 5% kämen. Und das ist glaub ich schon großzügig geschätzt. Die anderen 10% die sie bekommen haben sind Leute die sich in einem Bereich einschränken (weils eh nich in deren Lebensmodell passt) und beim Rest dann aber vollkommen unsensibel gegenüber der Umwelt sind (oft halt junge Familien, wo die Eltern Vorbild sein wollen, aber sich wirklich einschränken, das möchte man dann doch nicht).


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> die sich in einem Bereich einschränken (weils eh nich in deren Lebensmodell passt) und beim Rest dann aber vollkommen unsensibel gegenüber der Umwelt sind


Was ja bei allem Whataboutismus immer noch ein Bereich mehr ist als beim Rest. Nicht großartig aber eine Richtung.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ja bei allem Whataboutismus immer noch ein Bereich mehr ist als beim Rest. Nicht großartig aber eine Richtung.


Wirklich? Ehrlich?

Ich bin nun wirklich kein Grünenanhänger und sehe Klimapolitik und Umweltschutz nicht als das einzige oder aller wichtigste Problem in diesem Land, und vor allen dingen sollte man versuchen alle mitzunehmen auch die Landbevölkerung.
Trotzdem bin ich den Letzten 10 Jahren gerade 2x privat geflogen und verfahre alleine mit 2 Autos zusammen gerechnet zwischen 7-9000 Kilometer jährlich,meine Stromrechnung liegt bei ~500-550€ im Jahr (Einpersonen Haushalt).
Als ich denke mein CO2 Abdruck ist nicht der Beste, aber ich kann mich einigermaßen sehen lassen, ich dürfte weit unter dem Durchschnitt liegen, ich glaube ganz gut für den "Rest".


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2021)

Du nimmst dich dabei aber bei keinem Punkt bewusst  zurück, oder? Also ein Punkt weniger als jemand der z.B. bei selbem Aufkommen den Strom aus erneuerbaren Quellen (mit ordentlichem Zertifikat was auch zum Ausbau verpflichtet) bezieht. Ergo würde derjenige einen etwas besseren CO2 Fußabdruck haben.
Der ist dann natürlich auch kein Umwelt-Held, aber eben auch kein Argument dafür selbst nichtmal das zu machen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du nimmst dich dabei aber bei keinem Punkt bewusst  zurück, oder? Also ein Punkt weniger als jemand der z.B. bei selbem Aufkommen den Strom aus erneuerbaren Quellen (mit ordentlichem Zertifikat was auch zum Ausbau verpflichtet) bezieht. Ergo würde derjenige einen etwas besseren CO2 Fußabdruck haben.
> Der ist dann natürlich auch kein Umwelt-Held, aber eben auch kein Argument dafür selbst nichtmal das zu machen.


Doch ich habe von meinen örtlichen Stadtwerken ein grünstrom Tarif:


			https://www.stadtwerke-garbsen.de/_Resources/Persistent/020c1180bd7aa67566543d5d2471c9193bcd7686/Stadtwerke%20Garbsen%20GmbH%202021-2022%20I%20%C3%96kostromzertifikat%202021-0233.pdf
		


Laut WWF Fussabdruck Rechner bin ich bei 8,8 Tonnen also 3,5 Tonnen unter dem Durchschnitt in Deutschland.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Habe mal gegoogelt und es entweichen tatsächlich radioaktive Stoffe in Form von Gas, Jod und Wasser. Auch ein Kieselstein gibt Radioaktivität ab und der Ausstoß der deutschen Kraftwerke liegt weiter unter den gesetzlichen Höchstwerten. Es kamen auch verschiedene Atomkraftgegner-Seiten in den Ergebnissen. Die verwenden alle den gleichen Wortlaut und scheinen nicht gerade glaubwürdig zu sein. Die Kraftwerke sind unbedenklich.


Na ja, ich war nur 10 Jahre in den KKWs.
Da sich die Technik nicht verändert hat, sind die Abfälle nicht zu handhaben in den nächste 100.000 Jahren ohne größeres Risiko.

Von den Zeitbomben in Frankreich und dem Rest Europas ganz zu schweigen.
Anscheinend waren Tschernobyl und Fukushima noch zu weit weg.

Aber keine Angst, der nächste GAU ist näher.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Russland ist ein freies Land


Ja, so ungefähr wie die Sowjetunion.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> und Putin garantiert ein Maximum an Freiheit und Wohlstand.


Für seine Maulschwätzer sicher.
Der Rest geht nach wie vor in Arbeitslager.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Deswegen gewinnt seine Partei auch die Wahlen so deutlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee.
Das nennt man Erpressung, Bevormundung und Wahlbetrug, so, wie früher eben.
98,75% Ja-Stimmen für die Vorschläge der Kandidaten der KPdSU  Putin-Partei Jedinaja Rossija.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Russische Föderation, wie Russland heute heißt, ist ein Vielvölkerstaat.


Ich war da schon mal, vor vielen Jahren, als es noch UdSSR hieß.
Es hat sich nichts geändert.

Die Spitzel waren sicher in unserer SG und heute weiß ich sogar wer es war.
Ich hab ihnen vergeben.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es sollte heißen: "Wehe, du wohnst auf der Krim und sabotierst das Stromnetz mit Bomben."


Nee, Heim ins Russische Reich sagte Zar Putin.
Wenn's sein muß, eben auch mit Panzern, Kanonen und Jagdflugzeugen als "Argumentationsverstärker".

Das erinnert ganz stark an 1938.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Für seine Maulschwätzer sicher.


In erster Linie für sich selber laut seriösen Recherchen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na ja, ich war nur 10 Jahre in den KKWs.
> Da sich die Technik nicht verändert hat, sind die Abfälle nicht zu handhaben in den nächste 100.000 Jahren ohne größeres Risiko.
> 
> Von den Zeitbomben in Frankreich und dem Rest Europas ganz zu schweigen.
> ...


Es muß nur ein Damm brechen und zig sterben. Dagegen ist Fukushima in Witz.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, so ungefähr wie die Sowjetunion.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Unsinn. Ins Arbeitslager gehen kann man in Rußland durchaus aber wußtest du, daß man in Deutschland nach Recht und Gesetz in einer Jugendarrestanstalt entgeltlos zu arbeiten hat? Soweit kommt das aber nie, denn selbst der faulste arbeitet lieber als in einer Zelle rumzuhocken.
In Russland herrschen ganz normale zivilisierte Bedingungen. Es gibt kein Regime und selbst der Aufenthalt auf einer ungenehmigten Demo ist nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und es gibt nur ein kleines Bußgeld. Die Nawalnies melden ihre Demos ja gerne zu Volksfesten an um zu erreichen, daß sie nicht genehmigt werden. Die Verhaftungen werden dann bei uns in den News präsentiert. Werden bei uns Hunderte abgeführt, dann ist aber alles in Ordnung!








						Berlin: Hunderte Festnahmen nach Corona-Demo-Verbot
					

Trotz Verbot versammelten sich zahlreiche Menschen, um gegen die Corona-Politik zu protestieren. Jetzt kam es zu Hunderten Festnahmen.




					www.zdf.de
				







wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee.
> Das nennt man Erpressung, Bevormundung und Wahlbetrug, so, wie früher eben.
> 98,75% Ja-Stimmen für die Vorschläge der Kandidaten der KPdSU  Putin-Partei Jedinaja Rossija.


Blöder Unsinn.




__





						Parlamentswahl in Russland 2021 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich war da schon mal, vor vielen Jahren, als es noch UdSSR hieß.
> Es hat sich nichts geändert.
> 
> Die Spitzel waren sicher in unserer SG und heute weiß ich sogar wer es war.
> Ich hab ihnen vergeben.


Und heute heißt es Russische Föderation, es ist ein ganz anderes System.
Aus COD4 kenne ich noch dieses Zitat von Putin:
„Wer die Sowjetunion nicht vermisst, hat kein Herz. Wer sie sich zurückwünscht, keinen Verstand.“




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, Heim ins Russische Reich sagte Zar Putin.
> Wenn's sein muß, eben auch mit Panzern, Kanonen und Jagdflugzeugen als "Argumentationsverstärker".
> 
> Das erinnert ganz stark an 1938.


Jo, die ganzen jubelnden Österreicher. Aber die Krim-Besetzung war ja nur eine Reaktion auf den Staatsstreich in der Ukraine. Moskau befürchtete Repressionen gegen die russischstämmige Mehrheit auf der Krim. Was wirklich an Adolf erinnert, ist die Art dieses Staatsstreiches:








						The Neo-Nazi Question in Ukraine
					

The real problem is actually the administration's over-engagement in this case -- as in meddling in the affairs of another state and trying to rearrange its domestic political machinery to suit Washington's agenda.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch ich habe von meinen örtlichen Stadtwerken ein grünstrom Tarif:
> 
> 
> https://www.stadtwerke-garbsen.de/_Resources/Persistent/020c1180bd7aa67566543d5d2471c9193bcd7686/Stadtwerke%20Garbsen%20GmbH%202021-2022%20I%20%C3%96kostromzertifikat%202021-0233.pdf
> ...


Um so besser. Und fändest du es nicht auch absurd wenn jemand nun sagen würde "weil der Don nur 3,5t schafft sollte sich keiner für meine 10t interessieren?" Wahrscheinlich nicht. Und das ist gerade das worauf sich mein Ursprungspost bezog: "Ja aber die sind auch nicht perfekt" ist halt purer Whataboutismus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es muß nur ein Damm brechen und zig sterben. Dagegen ist Fukushima in Witz.


Wenn Du mal nichts zu lachen hast: fahr hin.
Nimm aber so ein paar Zentner Blei mit.
Das hilft gegen den Husten, den man vom Staub bekommt.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unsinn. Ins Arbeitslager gehen kann man in Rußland durchaus aber wußtest du, daß man in Deutschland nach Recht und Gesetz in einer Jugendarrestanstalt entgeltlos zu arbeiten hat?


Du vergleichst einen Gulag in Rußland mit Arbeit in einer JVA in Deutschland?
Bist Du wirklich so naiv?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In Russland herrschen ganz normale zivilisierte Bedingungen.


Nein.
Es ist eine zivile Diktatur.
Wer nicht spurt, wird kaltgestellt.
Bis zum politischen Mord.

Oder ist die Frau Politowskaja mit Überschallgeschindigkeit in mehrere Pistolenkugeln gerannt?



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Regime und selbst der Aufenthalt auf einer ungenehmigten Demo ist nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und es gibt nur ein kleines Bußgeld.


Geh nach Moskau und halte ein Schild hoch "Putin ist doof".
Nach kurzer zeit darfst Du dann die Gastfreundschaft beim NKWD - KGB - FSB - oder wie der Verein heute heißt genießen.
Wenn Du Pech hast, gibt es den Tee dann in Workuta.
Schüttest Du ihn aus, friert er noch in der Luft zu Eis.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Blöder Unsinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee, Scheidemokratie.

Putins Haufen hat mit Abstand die meisten Sitze.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und heute heißt es Russische Föderation, es ist ein ganz anderes System.


Ach, hab ich doch die letzen 30 Jahre geschlafen.
Aber anders ist da nichts.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Aus COD4 kenne ich noch dieses Zitat von Putin:
> „Wer die Sowjetunion nicht vermisst, hat kein Herz. Wer sie sich zurückwünscht, keinen Verstand.“


Spiele sind ja so etwas von wahr ... .



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Jo, die ganzen jubelnden Österreicher.


Siehste.
Die Faschisten sind überall.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Aber die Krim-Besetzung war ja nur eine Reaktion auf den Staatsstreich in der Ukraine.


Die Märchen sterben auch nicht aus.
Das Volk hat das altkommunistische  Verbrecherpack aus der Macht gejagt.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Moskau befürchtete Repressionen gegen die russischstämmige Mehrheit auf der Krim.


Ja, das von der Knechtschaft befreite Volk hat nichts anderes zu tun, als zur Krim zu wandern.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was wirklich an Adolf erinnert, ist die Art dieses Staatsstreiches:


Mit der deutschen Geschichte steht es aber auch nicht zum besten bei Dir.
Die russisch/ukrainische ist schon schwach besetzt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal nichts zu lachen hast: fahr hin.
> Nimm aber so ein paar Zentner Blei mit.
> Das hilft gegen den Husten, den man vom Staub bekommt.


Zugegeben, ertrinken geht schneller.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du vergleichst einen Gulag in Rußland mit Arbeit in einer JVA in Deutschland?
> Bist Du wirklich so naiv?


Nö, JAA habe ich geschrieben. Dort ist es deutlich strenger als in einer JVA.

Nawalny ist auch in einem Arbeitslager. Genießen wir doch diese News:
"Der Kremlkritiker Alexej Nawalny hat sich auf Instagram erstmals aus dem Straflager in Pokrow gemeldet. Er sei in einem „echten Konzentrationslager“ eingesperrt, schrieb der 44-Jährige am Montag."

Weiter heißt es:
"Er befinde sich mit „frisch rasierten Kopf“ in der Strafkolonie Nr. 2 in der Kleinstadt Pokrow in der Region Wladimir nordöstlich von Moskau. Dazu postete er ein altes Foto von sich mit kurz geschorenen Haaren."








						Nawalny nach eigener Aussage in einem „echten Konzentrationslager“ - WELT
					

Nawalny ist in einem berüchtigten Straflager Russlands inhaftiert. Die Verhältnisse dort vergleicht er nicht nur mit einem Konzentrationslager, sondern auch mit Orwells Dystopie „1984“. Das russische Gefängnissystem habe den Kreml-Kritiker überrascht.




					www.welt.de
				




Wer muß da nicht lachen? Wer meldet sich schon in einem KZ bei Instagram oder Twitter an? 
Ein altes Bild? Soso...




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Es ist eine zivile Diktatur.
> Wer nicht spurt, wird kaltgestellt.
> Bis zum politischen Mord.
> ...


Warum sollte der Staat sich mit solchen Morden in ein schlechtes Licht rücken? Wäre es nicht besser, man läßt die Journalisten einfach schreiben? So jedenfalls kommen die üblen Artikel erst. Kontraproduktiv. Unglaubwürdig.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Geh nach Moskau und halte ein Schild hoch "Putin ist doof".
> Nach kurzer zeit darfst Du dann die Gastfreundschaft beim NKWD - KGB - FSB - oder wie der Verein heute heißt genießen.
> Wenn Du Pech hast, gibt es den Tee dann in Workuta.
> Schüttest Du ihn aus, friert er noch in der Luft zu Eis.


Kappes




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, Scheidemokratie.
> 
> Putins Haufen hat mit Abstand die meisten Sitze.
> 
> ...


Die 30 Jahre hast du wohl in der Lubjanka verbracht. Daher auch dein Internetzugang...




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Spiele sind ja so etwas von wahr ... .


Google hilft...




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Märchen sterben auch nicht aus.
> Das Volk hat das altkommunistische  Verbrecherpack aus der Macht gejagt.


Die gewählte Regierung wurde von einem Nazimob verjagt. Und dies ist die neue Armee der Ukraine:


			http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-U1tBJk-MVOk/U-lmKUon89I/AAAAAAAADII/wKwVmf1qkdM/s1600/Nazi+Ukes.jpg
		





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, das von der Knechtschaft befreite Volk hat nichts anderes zu tun, als zur Krim zu wandern.


lol.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SBo0akeDMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mit der deutschen Geschichte steht es aber auch nicht zum besten bei Dir.
> Die russisch/ukrainische ist schon schwach besetzt.


Auch auf der Krim gab es einen Volksentscheid. Angesichts der russischen Mehrheit war das Ergebnis klar.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Staat sich mit solchen Morden in ein schlechtes Licht rücken?


Weil man politische Gegner in Diktaturen gern beseitigt, egal, mit welchen Mitteln.

Nicht, daß es das erste mal wäre in Rußland.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Daher auch dein Internetzugang...


Du kennst meinen Internetzugang?

Du kennst ja nicht mal ein deutsches KKW, nur einigermaßen, von außen, ... .



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Auch auf der Krim gab es einen Volksentscheid.


Wenn die Kalschnikow dabei die Hauptrolle spielt, nennt man das Krieg.

Hat aber alle nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.

04h.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

Du gehst ja eh nicht auf die dargebrachten Informationen ein sondern weiderholst stumpf dumme Behauptungen, die du nicht zu untermauern vermagst. Dann haben wir heute Atomkraft, Taliban, Russland und Ukraine abgearbeitet.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie es bei uns weitergeht. So eine Ampel besteht ja aus krassen Gegensätzen. Grün und Gelb, wie lange geht das gut, was kommt dabei überhaupt raus?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> So eine Ampel besteht ja aus krassen Gegensätzen. Grün und Gelb, wie lange geht das gut, was kommt dabei überhaupt raus?


Was für "krasse" Gegensätze?
Rot-Grün hat schon mal unter Schröder / Fischer zusammen regiert (darum ist diese linke Schreckgespenst Malerei der Union und AfD Nebelkerzenzünder auch mehr als lächerlich, bedenkt man welchen Kurs die Grünen damals u.a. mit Agenda 2010 & Kosovo mitgetragen haben).

Und den Gelben ist im Grunde auch ziemlich egal mit wem sie am Ende regieren (auf Landesebene gab es ja schon Regierungen an denen SPD und FDP beteiligt waren), solange ein paar Steuergeschenke für das eigene Wählerklientel drin sind (darum will die FDP ja u.a. auch das Finanziminsterium, was angeblich auch der eigentliche Grund war warum Jamaika 2017 scheiterte), in den meisten Punkten aber sind die Positionen zwischen Grün und Gelb gar nicht soweit auseinander wie es dargestellt wird.

Der eigentliche Hauptstreitpunkt ist also eigentlich nur wie die Positionen finanziert werden sollen und das Lindner auf das Finanzresort bestehen wird, um an den Koalitionspartnern vorbei, wie 2010 u.a. mit der Hotelsteuer, Wählergeschenke machen zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Union ist in der INSA Sonntagsfrage auf 18,5 Prozent gefallen.
Meine Güte 😅


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was für "krasse" Gegensätze?
> Rot-Grün hat schon mal unter Schröder / Fischer zusammen regiert (darum ist diese linke Schreckgespenst Malerei der Union auch mehr als lächerlich, bedenkt man welchen Kurs die Grünen damals u.a. mit Agenda 2010 & Kosovo mitgetragen haben) und Gelb ist im Grunde auch ziemlich egal mit wem sie regieren (auf Landesebene gab es ja schon Regierungen an denen SPD und FDP beteiligt waren), solange ein paar Steuergeschenke für das eigene Wählerklientel drin sind (darum will die FDP ja u.a. auch das Finanziminsterium, was angeblich auch der eigentliche Grund war warum Jamaika 2017 scheiterte), in den meisten Punkten aber sind die Positionen zwischen Grün und Gelb gar nicht soweit auseinander wie es dargestellt wird.
> Der eigentliche Hauptstreitpunkt ist also eigentlich nur wie die Positionen finanziert werden sollen und das Lindner auf das Finanzresort bestehen wird.


Die SPD können wir dafür mal außen vor lassen. Als Volkspartei vertritt sie eben alle Strömungen, solange diese sich noch mit einem Sozialstaat und Arbeiterrechten vereinen lassen. Aber FDP und Grüne, das ist fast wie Linke und AfD.

Da haben wir:
Wenig Staat vs Viel Staat
Eigenverantwortung vs Wohlfahrtsstaat
Selbstbestimmung vs Regulierung
Marktliberalismus vs Sozialismus light
Industrie vs Umweltschutz

Diese Gegensätze liegen dann auch jeweils an den äußeren Enden. Was die dann aushandeln, haben sie selbst nicht in der Hand. Im Idealfall heben sich beide gegeneinander auf und wir erhalten eine saubere Mitte. Schlechtestenfalls kriegen wir in allen Punkten Extreme, die per Zufallsprinzip nach rechts oder links ausschlagen.

Soso, Lindner will also die Kasse betreuen. So kann er den Grünen ihre Ambitionen natürlich mies machen. Alleinerziehende sollten schon gut unterstützt werden, da haben die Grünen schon recht, aber was sie bei der Einwanderung locker machen wollen, gehört in die Bildung investiert. Auch will Baerbock alles über Schulden finanzieren, das hat sie klar gesagt, kein Wunder, daß die FDP Position bezieht. Ich wäre für höhere Steuern für die Reichen, eine Reform der Gewerbesteuer und eine Entlastung der Sozialkassen durch entsprechende Bildungs- und Bevölkerungspolitik. Hätte man mir z.B. eine vernünftige Bildung mitsamt Chancen zukommen lassen, statt zu flennen und 50 Leute reinzuholen, von denen dann nur die Hälfte arbeiten geht, käme unterm Strich ein Plus heraus und auch mehr Unterstützung.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und den Gelben ist im Grunde auch ziemlich egal mit wem sie am Ende regieren (auf Landesebene gab es ja schon Regierungen an denen SPD und FDP beteiligt waren), solange ein paar Steuergeschenke für das eigene Wählerklientel drin sind (darum will die FDP ja u.a. auch das Finanziminsterium, was angeblich auch der eigentliche Grund war warum Jamaika 2017 scheiterte), in den meisten Punkten aber sind die Positionen zwischen Grün und Gelb gar nicht soweit auseinander wie es dargestellt wird.



Ja eigentlich sind nur die Themen zum Sozialstaat wo die FDP gerne Privatisierung hätte und Grüne+SPD mehr Absicherung streitbar. Und die Vermögenssteuer kommt mit der FDP auch nicht.
Alles andere, wurde schon geregelt. Insbesondere auch beim Thema Grund und Bürgerrechte.









						Rechtliches zur Ampel-Sondierung: GG-Änderungen geplant
					

SPD, Grüne und FDP haben sich auf erste konkrete Gesetzgebungsvorhaben verständigt – darunter auch diverse GG-Änderungen.




					www.lto.de
				




Wobei man da natürlich auch noch konkreter werden muss. Also z.B. das verfassungswidrige TSG nicht "anpassen" sondern durch ein echtes Selbstbestimmungsgesetz ersetzen. Aber da hilft hoffentlich der Druck aus der Bevölkerung mit den Petitionen das noch in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken.








						"Grundgesetz für alle" mahnt: Trans Menschen nicht vergessen
					

In ihrem Sondierungspapier haben die Ampel-Parteien zwar Schwulen, Lesben und Bisexuellen den Diskriminierungsschutz im Grundgesetz in Aussicht gestellt, allerdings nicht geschlechtlichen Minderheiten. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass schon heute das Wort "Geschlecht" im Art. 3 Abs. 3 GG sowohl als biologisches Geschlecht (sex) als auch als soziales Geschlecht (gender) ausgelegt werden kann.
Eventuell reicht da also eine entsprechende Auslegungsrichtlinie zum "Geschlecht" in die Gesetzesbegründung zu schreiben, wenn Art. 3 angepasst wird.

Ist aber auch ganz interessant mal  anzuhören was Betroffene so erzählen. Der BR hat seit Mai 2020 einen sehr interessanten Podcast zu LGBTIAQ*, wo man auch als cis-hetero viel lernen kann.








						Trans*-Outing - wie weiß ich, dass ich trans* bin? - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

"Und was wird's?” Jede schwangere Frau bekommt diese Frage zigfach gestellt! Und die Kinder werden dann meistens ihrem vermeintlichen Geschlecht entsprechend großgezogen. Was ist aber, wenn du merkst: Shit, es behandeln mich zwar alle wie ein Mädchen oder einen Jungen - aber so FÜHL ich mich gar...




					www.br.de
				











						Inter* - wie ist es, weder eindeutig männlich noch weiblich zu sein? - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

Jedes Jahr werden in Deutschland Operationen an Babies durchgeführt - die manchmal nicht sein müssten! Der Grund: die Kinder kommen inter*geschlechtlich zur Welt und mit OPs oder Hormonbehandlungen wird darüber entschieden, ob sie als Junge oder als Mädchen aufwachsen. Wir reden mit...




					www.br.de
				




Gerade das mit den unfunktionalen Testosteronrezeptoren bei inter-Menschen war mir komplett neu.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Geht es eigentlich noch?
> Was hat der Ausbau von Windenergie oder überhaupt der Ausbau von Erneuerbaren mit der Autoindustrie zu tun?!
> Richtig rein gar nichts!


Och -- ich kann doch nichts dafür, wenn du das nicht verstehst.  
Es geht um kosten, in BW beschweren sich die Grünen, dass die windkraftanlagen viel teurer sind als in SH.
Deswegen bauen sie keine. Komisch ist halt, dass für die Automobilindustrie immer Geld verfügbar ist.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Russland ist ein freies Land


Guter Lacher.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Guter Lacher.


Was darf man dort nicht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du gehst ja eh nicht auf die dargebrachten Informationen ein


Tote zählen nicht als Beweis einer Diktatur?


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> sondern weiderholst stumpf dumme Behauptungen, die du nicht zu untermauern vermagst.


Von Dir kommt doch nur heiße Luft und Du kannst keine Deiner Behauptungen (Demokratie in Rußland, Atomkraft gibt nichts an die Umwelt ab und ist sicher, ...)
auch nur ansatzweise nachweisen.
Ich ab Dir nachgewiesen, daß Du ein KKW nicht mal von außen richtig kennst.
Vom Verfahren den Parametern, Regelung, Kreisläufen und so weiter ha ich noch nicht mal angefangen.

Und ich war 10 Jahre in der Revisionsplanung von GKN, KKP, KKI, KKG ... .
Ich kann Dir die Parameter der HKMP ohne nachzulesen nennen und den Reaktodruck und Standardtemperatur.

Du weißt nicht mal, was das ist.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dann haben wir heute Atomkraft, Taliban, Russland und Ukraine abgearbeitet.


Wir haben gar nichts abgearbeitet.
Du hast irgendwelches Zeug geschwafelt ohne auch nur irgendetwas der Phantastereien belegen zu können (faschistischer Putsch in der Ukraine).
Ich glaube es hackt.

Sei froh, daß Du keinen Faschismus erlebt hast.
Mein Opa liegt in Polen begraben.
Gestorben im faschistischen Angriffskrieg im September 1939.
Das ist Faschismus.
Mord, Totschlag, Konzentrationslager und Krieg.
Nichts anderes hat er uns beschert.

Wer etwas anderes sagt, lügt einfach.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> was kommt dabei überhaupt raus?


5 Mark Benzinpreis.
Das wollten die Grünen schon immer.

Es fehlt nicht mehr viel.

P.S.: Lies mal meine IP vor, wenn Du meinen Internetzugang kennst:


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was darf man dort nicht?


Den Mund aufreißen und etwas gegen die Regierung ausplaudern, so wie hier.
Dann geht es ab nach Workuta.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast irgendwelches Zeug geschwafelt ohne auch nur irgendetwas der Phantastereien belegen zu können (faschistischer Putsch in der Ukraine).


Habe ich anhand ganz normaler Newsquellen wie BBC und Huffington Post belegt.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Interessant das dir die jetzige 1/3 Förderung des Staates über die KFW noch nicht reicht und du anscheinend noch gieriger bist.





Threshold schrieb:


> Logisch, ich nehme mit, was ich kriegen kann.


Von was für einer 1/3 Förderung ist denn hier genau die Rede? Hat jemand eine Quelle/Link dazu?



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um kosten, in BW beschweren sich die Grünen, dass die windkraftanlagen viel teurer sind als in SH.
> Deswegen bauen sie keine. Komisch ist halt, dass für die Automobilindustrie immer Geld verfügbar ist.


Also im Grund keine Kostenfrage, sondern eher ein Nicht-Wollen?  
Zum Glück geht es in anderen Bundesländern wenigstens voran:








						Bei Cottbus: Braunkohletagebau wird zu Deutschlands leistungsfähigstem Wind- und Solarpark
					

Bei den aktuellen Sondierungen für eine neue Bundesregierung spielt auch die Braunkohle eine wichtige Rolle. Die potenziellen Partner haben sich darauf geeinig




					www.trendsderzukunft.de


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was darf man dort nicht?


Frag doch mal Journalisten, wenn sie kritische Berichte über Putin verfassen.
Frag doch mal Satiriker, wenn sie sich über Putin lustig machen.
Frag doch mal Michail Chodorkowski, wie er das so sieht.
Frag doch mal einen Homosexuellen, ob er seine sexuelle Orientierung ausleben kann.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Von was für einer 1/3 Förderung ist denn hier genau die Rede? Hat jemand eine Quelle/Link dazu?


Keine Ahnung. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass die Ampel Regierung nächstes Jahr eine Förderung für Solaranlagen raushauen wird. Dann greife ich zu.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Auf Entführer haben die Taliban wohl keinen Bock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil es im islamischen Gesetz steht, ist es richtig, Menschen zu töten und öffentlich zur Schau zu stellen und Frauen zu vergewaltigen oder zwangsverheiraten?

Das ist Terrorveherrlichung und hat Folgen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2021)

> SPD-Chef Walter-Borjans sagte mit Blick auf die Gegenfinanzierung der milliardenschweren Ampelvorhaben, bei Investitionen in die Zukunft sei »auch eine teilweise Finanzierung mit Krediten gerechtfertigt«. Die Schuldenbremse enthalte dafür »durchaus Spielräume«, sagte er den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe vom Dienstag. Hinzu kämen die Möglichkeiten staatlicher Institutionen wie der Förderbanken von Bund und Ländern.
> 
> Die Finanzen sind einer der Knackpunkte bei den bevorstehenden Koalitionsverhandlungen. Notwendige Zukunftsinvestitionen sollen laut dem Sondierungspapier der Parteien »im Rahmen der grundgesetzlichen Schuldenbremse« ermöglicht werden. Steuern wie die Einkommen-, Unternehmen- und Mehrwertsteuer sollen nicht erhöht werden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: SPD, Grüne und FDP planen 22 Arbeitsgruppen

Also keine Neuverschuldungen aber Kredite? Wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2021)

Was sie meinen - zumindest habe ich es vorhin so im Radio verstanden: Wenn Du Schulden / Kredite für etwas mit realem Gegenwert (auch Investitionen) aufnimmst, dann ist das ok und kann in puncto Verschuldung ausgeklammert werden. Wenn Du das Geld aber für Konsum ausgibst, dann ist es nicht ok.

Bsp.: Du nimmst 10.000 Euro auf Pump auf und kaufst Du dafür einen Barren Edelmetall Deiner Wahl. Du hast dann zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt Deine Aktiva und Passiva um jeweils 10.000 Euro gesteigert. Dann ist das ok. Du hast ja investiert und einen Gegenwert. 

Verprasst Du die 10.000 Euro für Kxks und Nxtxen, dann ist das eher schlecht. Danach hast Du nichts mehr davon und keinen Gegenwert. 

Vereinfacht ausgedrückt...


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2021)

Letztendlich ist es beides Geld was man wieder zurückzahlen muß.

Aber ich denke die werden noch woanders zur Staatsfinanzierung streichen. Subventionen oder so.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bsp.: Du nimmst 10.000 Euro auf Pump auf und kaufst Du dafür einen Barren Edelmetall Deiner Wahl. Du hast dann zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt Deine Aktiva und Passiva um jeweils 10.000 Euro gesteigert. Dann ist das ok. Du hast ja investiert und einen Gegenwert.
> 
> Verprasst Du die 10.000 Euro für Kxks und Nxtxen, dann ist das eher schlecht. Danach hast Du nichts mehr davon und keinen Gegenwert.



Na bzw. ein gutes Beispiel für einen Investitionskredit ist ein Immobilienkredit für den Hausbau oder den Kauf einer Eigentumswohnung.



RyzA schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es beides Geld was man wieder zurückzahlen muß.
> 
> Aber ich denke die werden noch woanders zur Staatsfinanzierung streichen. Subventionen oder so.



Wobei die Zinsen aktuell bei um die 0% oder sogar darunter liegen. Damit sind also kaum Kosten für den Kredit verbunden.
Dazu liegt die Inflation deutlich höher.
Das heißt wenn man heute 1 Mio € leiht und in 20 Jahren ist der Realwert im Vergleich dazu vielleicht nur noch bei 900.000€ hat man dann auch 100.000€ gespart.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Journalisten, wenn sie kritische Berichte über Putin verfassen.



Seltsam, ich lese gerade diesen seltsamen alten Artikel über den Zerfall des "Putin Regimes" in der Moscow Times mit Sitz in Moskau.









						The Putin Regime Cracks - The Moscow Times
					

Opinion | The pandemic has revealed a truth of the Russian government. Vladimir Putin has become increasingly disengaged from routine matters of governing and prefers to delegate most issues.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




Seltsam, seltsam, was ihr so über Russland denkt.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weil es im islamischen Gesetz steht, ist es richtig, Menschen zu töten und öffentlich zur Schau zu stellen und Frauen zu vergewaltigen oder zwangsverheiraten?
> 
> Das ist Terrorveherrlichung und hat Folgen.


Anderen Worte in den Mund zu legen und diese dann zu verurteilen, das sollte Folgen haben. Von richtig steht da kein Wort, die Taliban jedoch halten das für richtig. Das ist ihre Rechtsprechung und die wenden sie halt nicht wahllos an.
Kein Vergleich zu anderen islamistischen Gruppen:








						ISIS militants target random cars and run them off the road | Daily Mail Online
					

ISIS militants target random cars and run them off the road killing drivers and passengers




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Oktober 2021)

Du kannst Deine wiederwärtige Gesinnung nicht verbergen und wirst hier über kurz oder lang gesperrt werden.
Eher über kurz.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist ihre Rechtsprechung und die wenden sie halt nicht wahllos an.


Schon der Satz reicht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du kannst Deine wiederwärtige Gesinnung nicht verbergen und wirst hier über kurz oder lang gesperrt werden.
> Eher über kurz.
> 
> Schon der Satz reicht.


Im Gegensatz zu dir differenziere ich eben. Alles rechts von dir ist Nazi, alle Moslems, außer die die nach Deutschland kommen, sind böse, Russland ist böse, usw. Völlig haltlos und albern. Wie ein Kleinkind, das im Sandkasten Politik macht. Gut, daß so eine Sandbox nichts nach außen dringen läßt, wir sind sicher. Sonst könnten wir uns schon mal auf das Wuselregime einstellen, mit einer Zelle für jeden, der widerspricht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hier liest sich nur so völlig anders und ist ein Artikel von Heute, ohne das ich jetzt meine, der Artikel ist der heilige Gral, ist er komplett konträr zu dem, was einige hier im Forum propagieren.



Adier die Einwohner aller genannten Länder außer Indien zusammen und du wirst sehen, dass die vermeintlich imposante Liste global betrachtet eine Lachnummer ist. Guck dir dann an, wie groß das indische Atomprogramm im Vergleich zum Strombedarf des Landes und dem Potential für erneuerbare ist und du hast deinen zweiten Lacher. Die aktuelle Regierung da macht sehr wenig für erneuerbare, aber rein vom Potential des Subkontinents wäre das selbst ökonomisch die bessere Wahl - die ganze Atomgeschichte ist eher, wie so oft, ein Abfallprodukt der Atombombenproduktion.

Und zu Macron muss man eigentlich gar nichts sagen, um einen Lachanfall auszulösen. Der geplante mini-Betrag, der nicht einmal für ein einzelnes (leeres) Reaktorgebäude reichen würde, geschweige denn für die Entwicklung eines neuen Kraftwerkstyps und den Bau mehrerer Dutzend Atomkraftwerke, ist nichts weiter als Wahlkampf und erneut Militärfinanzierung. Das SMR-Konzept ist engverknüpft mit den für U-Boote und Flugzeugträger ohnehin benötigten Reaktoren, das Geld würde also sowieso fließen, und Makron will nächstes Jahr gewählt werden. "Mehr Atomkraft als jeder andere" zu versprechen, auch wenn es faktisch nichts ist, bringt bei den derzeitigen Strompreisen mehr Stimmen, als es kostet. Nicht weil Atomkraft sinnvoll wäre. Aber wenn französische Energiepolitik auf kompetenten Wählerentscheidungen aufbauen würde, dann müssten die nicht jeden Winter mit bayrischem Solarstrom vor dem Erfrieren gerettet werden.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist das nächste Jahrzehnt ein Wettlauf um die bessere und *für den Endverbraucher billigere System/Technologie.*



Galt das für die letzten drei Jahrzehnte nicht genauso? Und während denen ist der Preis von Photvoltaik und Windkraft immer weiter gefallen, der von Atomkraftwerken immer weiter gestiegen, sodass sie heute bereits in Bau und Betrieb teurer sind, auch wenn man das komplette Risiko und die Endlagerung vergesellschaftet. Für dieses Jahrzehnt versprechen Solar und Wind mit guten Gründen eine weitere Senkung der Kosten, die Atomlobby will noch komplexere, noch teurere, aber immer noch nicht als sicher anerkannte Reaktoren teuer entwickeln. Wer wird nach dieser Entwicklung wohl billiger sein?





Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir brauchen keinen Gegner, der uns innerhalb weniger Wochen besetzen könnte. Man konnte for einigen Wochen sehen: Russland kann innerhalb von Tagen hunderttausende Truppen verlegen und zurückverlegen.
> 
> Die Russen haben wir besser als Freunde



Wer mich besetzen will und mich mit vorgehaltener Kanone erpresst, ist vieles (z.B. ein Regime), aber garantiert nicht mein Freund.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Und das Problem mit dem Endlager hat man bis heute nicht geklärt.
> Aktuell wäre das pragmatiste wohl das Zeug zusammen mit Musk auf den Mars zu schießen.



Der Mond würde reichen (für beides). Aber wenn du die Transportbehälter so baust, dass sie Raketenabstürze überleben (von denen es bei den abertausenden Starts dutzende wenn nicht hunderte geben würde), ohne den Atommüll in der Athmosphäre zu verteilen, dann verbrauchen diese Raketen mehr Energie, als die Kraftwerke je produziert haben. Sinnvoller wäre die Gegenrichtung - wissenschaftliche Bohrungen sind schon bis in Bereiche vorgedrungen, in denen der Erdmantel zähflüssig wird. Die Technik weiterentwickeln und es müsste möglich sein den Müll so tief runterzuschicken, dass er aufgeschmolzen und im Erdinneren wieder so gleichmäßig verteilt wird, wie er es vor dem Abbau der Lagerstädten schon einmal war. Ein derartiges System würde dank der unbegrenzten Kapazität schon reichen, um über ein paar Jahrhunderte den bis heute angesammelten Müll zu entsorgen. Aber Entwicklung und Aufbau könnten die Billionen-Grenze sprengen und wenn es eine Konstante in der Geschichte der Kernkraft gibt, neben der militärischen Orientierung, dann die Einstellung: "Zahlen? Nicht wir, soll jemand anders machen."




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das sind keine Schornsteine, sondern Kühltürme. Da kommt ausschließlich Wasserdampf raus.  Völlig harmlos. Nutzt man KKW, kann man auf die Türme verzichten. Ideal.



Auch wenn ich das vorgebrachte Argument eher für eine Ablenkung denn für entscheident halte, aber es ist nicht falsch: Atomkraftwerke haben neben den dicken (und optionalen) Kühltürmen auch Schlote, über die unter anderem unvermeidbar entstehende radioaktive Gase und verunreinigte Luft abgelassen werden. Die Strahlungsmengen sind zwar so gering, dass sie in höheren Luftschichten verteilt als unbedenklich deklariert werden, aber es gibt zahlreiche Studien, die eine auffällige Häufung von Leukämiefällen rund um AKW-Standorte belegen.




Painkiller schrieb:


> Mutige Aussage. Ich kann dir hier nicht zustimmen. Egal ob Firma oder privates Umfeld: Ein Umdenken findet gerade statt. Bei jedem so wie es sein Spielraum zulässt.



Dann muss die Menschheit noch wesentlich blöder sein, als ich bislang dachte. Es findet zwar seit 1-2 Jahrzehnten und sicherlich auch noch die nächsten 3-4 Jahrzehnte ein zaghaftes Umsteuern statt. Aber wer damit erst jetzt anfängt, weil er vorher keine Möglichkeit hatte, sich ausreichend über den Bedarf zu informieren, der muss in meinen Augen ein verdammt exotischer Vogel sein. Ich persönlich habe seit locker 20 Jahren kein "ooch. jetzt bin ich aber überrascht. warum hat nie jemand was gesagt???"-Meinung mehr zum Klimawandel gehört und kann mir seit Al Gore, Hockey-Stick, IPCC & Co auch nicht vorstellen, in was für einem Hinterwäldlertal man so etwas unschuldig komplett verpassen kann.
Was mir dagegen hundertfach über den Weg gelaufen ist: "Mir doch komplett egal" "Glaube ich aus Prinzip nicht" "Ich bin schon das Problem, die Lösung muss wer anders sein" und "Wohlstand ist wichtiger". (Natürlich jeweils anders formuliert)

Und da kann man noch soviel Aufklärung gegenschmeißen, man erreicht nicht mehr nenneswert etwas.



> Kleine Netze sind nun mal die Stärke der dezentralen Stromversorgung. Vorallem wenn man betrachtet, wo die Stärken der dezentralen Stromversorgung liegen. Dezentral = kurze Wege. Dezentrale Stromversorgung ist daher ideal für kleine Netze.



Sorry, wenn das jetzt nach blaffen klingt: Aber sind das nicht einfach nur Allgemeinplätze? Natürlich kannst du nicht 20 "kleine Netze" machen, wenn du nur ein großes Kraftwerk hast und natürlich sind die Wege bei dezentraler Versorgung kürzer. Aber Wege spielen in einem Hochspannungsnetz eine untergeordnete Rolle und die Frage war nicht, ob "kleine Netze mit zentral nicht gehen", sondern die Frage war, ob "kleine Netze" überhaupt funktionieren können, insbesondere auch ökonomisch, oder ob große Netze nicht die weitaus bessere Lösung sind. Wir importieren ja auch unsere Bananen, anstatt sie in beheizten Gewächshäusern mit Kunstlicht hochzuziehen, weil ersteres einfach sinnvoller ist.



> Wobei es natürlich drauf ankommt, wie man dezentrale Stromversorgung genau definiert. Und genau das meinte ich mit meiner Frage an dich nämlich.
> 
> Unter 2.2 des Artikels steht auch wie die Studie dezentrale Energieversorgung definiert:



Ich glaube, dann geht deine Frage immer noch komplett an meiner Aussage vorbei. Mir geht es, wie ich schon gesagt habe, nicht über zentral vs. dezentral, sondern über kleinräumig vernetzt vs. großräumig vernetzt. Dezentral sind erneuerbare praktisch automatisch, schließlich lassen sich die Kraftwerke nicht an einem Ort konzentrieren und die Verbraucher sind auch verteilt. Aber sie sind kleinräumig auch stark schwankend im Output und die günstigste Lösung um das zu kompensieren, ist eine kontinentweite Vernetzung. (Noch besser wäre eine interhemisphärische Vernetzung, was die saisonale Speicherung überflüssig macht. Aber davon ist die Welt politisch und wirtschaftlich weit entfernt.)



> Damit war für mich klar, das man sich Nieder- und Mittelspannungssegment bewegt. Und dadurch kann man hier durchaus drauf schließen, ob es sich um große oder kleinere Netze handelt.



Nieder- und Mittelspannung sind, genau wie die Hochspannungsebene ein Teil eines internationalen Verbundnetzes. Ein "kleines Netz" dagegen wäre eine z.B. Dorf-große Insellösung.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch ich habe von meinen örtlichen Stadtwerken ein grünstrom Tarif:
> 
> 
> https://www.stadtwerke-garbsen.de/_Resources/Persistent/020c1180bd7aa67566543d5d2471c9193bcd7686/Stadtwerke%20Garbsen%20GmbH%202021-2022%20I%20%C3%96kostromzertifikat%202021-0233.pdf
> ...



Hab mal versucht herauszufinden, was für einen Strommix die Garbsener Stadtwerke tatsächlich beziehen - und verdächtiger Weise nichts gefunden bzw. nur zu den Ökotarifen. Es wird aber zusätzlich Gewerbe-, Speicherheizungs- und andere Stromtarife für Leute angeboten, die typischerweise nur auf den Preis achten. Das würde mir als Grund für einen Wechsel zu einem echten Ökostromanbieter reichen, denn vermutlich läuft es hier wie bei vielen großen Versorgern und Stadtwerken: Eingekauft wird bunt gemischer Graustrom, wie ihn der Markt gerade billig hergibt bzw. nur soviel Ökostrom, wie man von Gesetz wegen her abnehmen muss. Wer sich nicht um die Herkunft seines Stroms kümmert, dem verkauft man dann Kohle pur und der ohnehin in der Bilanz stehende erneuerbare Strom wird getrennt und mit Aufpreis als "öko" vermarktet. Am Ende machen die Stadtwerke mehr profit, aber es wird kein einziger Cent in Richtung Energiewende gelenkt. Zu allem Überfluss ist die Garbsener kWh auch noch teurer, als bei einem reinen Ökostromanbieter (z.B. Naturstrom), der sogar selbst ausbaut und solche Tricks nicht anwenden kann, weil er eben gar nicht mit dreckigem Strom handelt.




keinnick schrieb:


> Was sie meinen - zumindest habe ich es vorhin so im Radio verstanden: Wenn Du Schulden / Kredite für etwas mit realem Gegenwert (auch Investitionen) aufnimmst, dann ist das ok und kann in puncto Verschuldung ausgeklammert werden. Wenn Du das Geld aber für Konsum ausgibst, dann ist es nicht ok.



Der Staat macht per Definition nur Anschaffungen, die für Nutzung durch den Bürger da sind, also nicht mehr einfach veräußert werden können, und beteiligt sich nicht an den von dir beschriebenen Spekulationen. Ich vermute eher, dass es um Bilanztricks geht: Die Bahn ist privatisiert (Danke Kohl), die Autobahnen sind privatisiert (Danke Merkel), eine ganze Menge anderes auch. Wenn diese Gesellschaften Kredite aufnehmen, zählt das nicht als Staatsverschuldung.
Es belastet aber natürlich die Steuerzahler mindestens genauso stark. (Tendentiell sogar stärker, weil der Bund selbst meist bessere Konditionen bekommt.)


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer mich besetzen will und mich mit vorgehaltener Kanone erpresst, ist vieles (z.B. ein Regime), aber garantiert nicht mein Freund.


Das liegt nicht im Interesse Russlands. Vielmehr ist man an Handel und Kooperation interessiert. Als noch niemand bestimmt hat, daß Russland ab jetzt böse ist, erklärte Putin gar, Russland werde eines Tages der Eurozone beitreten. Man will dazugehören, hat viel zu bieten. Das Können ist ja nicht das Wollen. Militär ist aber nun einmal der Stützpfeiler nationaler Souveränität. Russland hat indes kein übertrieben großes Militär, aber ein gut funktionierendes. Über solche verfügen die EU-Länder größtenteils nicht, und das ist der Grund, warum Russland militärisch so haushoch überlegen wirkt. Hinzu kommen natürlich noch die Technologien, über die Russland verfügt. Man ist uns dort in allen Bereichen sehr weit voraus.
Eine EU, die sich von Lissabon bis Vladivostok erstreckt, ist für die Zukunft sehr gut aufgestellt. Das wissen auch die Agendaplaner tief im Pentagon und das Ergebnis ist, daß man uns gegeneinander aufbringt, daß wir uns gegenseitig mit Sanktionen Schaden zufügen und voneinander abschotten. Dabei gibt es natürlich neben dem reinen Aspekt der Vernunft auch einen Wirtschaftlichen: Da die Volkswirtschaften Deutschlands und Russlands fast gleich groß sind, trifft jede Sanktion, die Deutschland gegen Russland verhängt, die deutsche Wirtschaft genauso hart wie die Russische.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das vorgebrachte Argument eher für eine Ablenkung denn für entscheident halte, aber es ist nicht falsch: Atomkraftwerke haben neben den dicken (und optionalen) Kühltürmen auch Schlote, über die unter anderem unvermeidbar entstehende radioaktive Gase und verunreinigte Luft abgelassen werden. Die Strahlungsmengen sind zwar so gering, dass sie in höheren Luftschichten verteilt als unbedenklich deklariert werden, aber es gibt zahlreiche Studien, die eine auffällige Häufung von Leukämiefällen rund um AKW-Standorte belegen.


Die Studien sind da, sie zeitigen aber nicht die Ergebnisse, die sich die Atomgegner ausmalen, denn sämtliche kommen zum Ergebnis, auch die von der BRD finanzierten, daß die Ursache unklar ist. Die Nähe zu einem Atomkraftwerk ergibt ein Mehr an Strahlung, welches ein Tausendstel bis ein Hunderttausendstel der üblichen in Deutschland herrschenden Strahlung beträgt. Das ist also gar nicht der Rede wert. Deswegen suchen die Forscher  nach anderen Ursachen. Aber selbst könnte man die Kraftwerke als Ursache ausmachen, so wären sie verantwortlich für 29 der 13373 Fälle von Kinderkrebs in Deutschland im Zeitraum von 1980 bis 2003.









						Kernkraft-Studie: „Häufung der Leukämiefälle ist entweder zufällig oder hat andere Ursachen“
					

Eine Studie auf der Basis des Deutschen Kinderkrebsregisters untersuchte die Häufigkeit von Krebserkrankungen bei Kindern in der Nähe von Kernkraftwerken – mit unerklärlichen Ergebnissen. Auf den ersten Blick wirken die Zahlen einer Studie des...




					www.aerzteblatt.de


----------



## seahawk (20. Oktober 2021)

Sehr guter Kommentar bei der FAZ. 

Wir brauchen viel weniger FDP - mehr Links! 









						Unmut bei den Grünen: „Ich habe das Gefühl, die FDP hat die Wahl gewonnen“
					

Die Grünen stimmen der Aufnahme von Koalitionsverhandlungen zu – aber es gibt auch Unmut und offene Fragen. Eine Delegierte aus Bochum gibt sich keine Mühe, ihren Zorn über das Sondierungspapier zu verbergen.




					www.faz.net
				




Ich erwarte von SPD und Grünen die Koalition platzen zu lassen, wenn die sozialen Ziele mit der FDP nicht zu erreichen sind. Lieber Neuwahlen als neoliberal Politik machen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von SPD und Grünen die Koalition platzen zu lassen, wenn die sozialen Ziele mit der FDP nicht zu erreichen sind. *Lieber Neuwahlen als neoliberal Politik machen.*


Dann würde die FDP vermutlich noch mehr Stimmen als jetzt schon bekommen. Und für R(R)G würde es wieder nicht reichen. Keine gute Idee.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sehr guter Kommentar bei der FAZ.
> 
> Wir brauchen viel weniger FDP - mehr Links!
> 
> ...


Das "Bürgergeld" ist ja eine echte FDP-Erfindung und entspricht dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen. Damit hat die FDP vor einigen Perioden geworben. Keine Ahnung, was sie damit zu erreichen suchen, es würde ja nur dafür sorgen, daß Arbeit attraktiver werden muß. Aber es ist ja auch ein alter Spruch der FDP: Arbeit muß sich lohnen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja auch alter Spruch der FDP: Arbeit muß sich lohnen.


Sicher das der Spruch von der FDP ist?


----------



## seahawk (20. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das "Bürgergeld" ist ja eine echte FDP-Erfindung und entspricht dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen. Damit hat die FDP vor einigen Perioden geworben. Keine Ahnung, was sie damit zu erreichen suchen, es würde ja nur dafür sorgen, daß Arbeit attraktiver werden muß. Aber es ist ja auch ein alter Spruch der FDP: Arbeit muß sich lohnen.


Tut es nicht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher das der Spruch von der FDP ist?


Stand zumindest groß auf einem FDP-Flugblatt, welches bei mir reingeflattert kam.



seahawk schrieb:


> Tut es nicht.


Was dann?


----------



## seahawk (20. Oktober 2021)

Hartz IV mit neuem Namen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was dann?


Junge bist Du wieder mal unwissend (wie bei jedem Thema):


> Die moderne Verwendung stammt von den Ökonomen Wolfram Engels, Joachim Mitschke und Bernd Starkloff, die 1974 ein Konzept für Deutschland vorstellte.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Stand zumindest groß auf einem FDP-Flugblatt, welches bei mir reingeflattert kam.


Früher war sie der Ansicht das man Sozialleistungen kürzen soll damit sich Arbeit eher lohnt.
Also die Verantwortung von den Unternehmen schön wegschieben.
Den Mindestlohn bzw die Erhöhung, haben sie jetzt auch nur zugestimmt, damit sie sich in anderen Punkten durchsetzen und mitregieren können.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hartz IV mit neuem Namen.


Tatsache, das FDP-Bürgergeld is ja doch einkommensabhängig. Es soll aber mehr überbleiben, wenn man einer Tätigkeit nachgeht.




__





						Liberales Bürgergeld – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Was ist an Hartz IV eigentlich so schlimm? Eine vierköpfe Familie auf Hartz steht im Mittelfeld der Einkommenssakala.




RyzA schrieb:


> Früher war sie der Ansicht das man Sozialleistungen kürzen soll damit sich Arbeit eher lohnt.
> Also die Verantwortung von den Unternehmen schön wegschieben.
> Den Mindestlohn bzw die Erhöhung, haben sie jetzt auch nur zugestimmt, damit sie sich in anderen Punkten durchsetzen und mitregieren können.


Der Sozialstaat ist im GG verankert, da kommt auch die FDP nicht drumherum.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2021)

Die SPD hat mit  Leni Breymaier eine Gegnerin von Trans-Rechten zur oberste Vertreterin der SPD im Arbeitskreis "Gleichstellung, Vielfalt" in den Koalitionsverhandlungen mit Grünen und FDP ernannt.

https://www.nd-aktuell.de/artikel/1157823.gleichstellung-neue-schaltung-in-der-ampel.html









						SPD lässt Gegnerin von Trans-Rechten über Queerpolitik verhandeln
					

Leni Breymaier lehnt ein Selbstbestimmungsgesetz strikt ab. Dennoch ist sie oberste Vertreterin der SPD im Arbeitskreis "Gleichstellung, Vielfalt" in den Koalitionsverhandlungen mit Grünen und FDP. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Die Betroffenen werden sich sicher auch mal wieder denken: "Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten"




RyzA schrieb:


> Dann würde die FDP vermutlich noch mehr Stimmen als jetzt schon bekommen. Und für R(R)G würde es wieder nicht reichen. Keine gute Idee.



Aktuell ist die CDU so stark abgestürzt, dass es sogar für RGR reicht. Und die Linke ist über 5%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: dawum.de








						Bundestagswahl: Neueste Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend | Sonntagsfrage #btw21
					

Auswertung der neuesten Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend, Sonntagsfrage zur Bundestagswahl mit Koalitionen, dem Umfrageverlauf und Vergleich mit dem Wahlergebnis #btw21




					dawum.de


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist die CDU so stark abgestürzt, dass es sogar für RGR reicht. Und die Linke ist über 5%.


Also wenn ich 26%+16%+5% zusammenrechne komme ich auf 47%.
Oder muß man noch Mandate oder so dazu zählen?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2021)

Die Parteien unter 5% fallen raus.

In der Grafik kannst du die Sitzverteilung ohne Überhang und Ausgleichsmandate sehen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Parteien unter 5% fallen raus.
> 
> In der Grafik kannst du die Sitzverteilung ohne Überhang und Ausgleichsmandate sehen.


Ja aber wie kommen die da auf 52,2% für RRG? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



104+34+174 = 312
312 / 598 = 52,17


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

@DKK007 : Achso, danke. Jetzt ist es klar.


----------



## seahawk (20. Oktober 2021)

Deswegen, Neuwahlen asap.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen, Neuwahlen asap.


Ist aber trotzdem nur knapp. Und auf Umfragen kann man sich nicht immer verlassen.
Neuwahlen wären keine Garantie das es für RRG wirklich reicht.
Deswegen: die Ampel ist momentan am wahrscheinlichsten. Ich bin gespannt was zum Schluß dabei rauskommt.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2021)

Bis die richtig organisiert sind, ist die SPD mit dem Shitstorm zu Breymaier auf die Schnauze gefallen.

Dauert schließlich ein paar Monate, wenn man so ein Wahlchaos in Berlin nicht wiederholen will.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die SPD hat mit  Leni Breymaier eine Gegnerin von Trans-Rechten zur oberste Vertreterin der SPD im Arbeitskreis "Gleichstellung, Vielfalt" in den Koalitionsverhandlungen mit Grünen und FDP ernannt.
> 
> https://www.nd-aktuell.de/artikel/1157823.gleichstellung-neue-schaltung-in-der-ampel.html
> 
> ...


Was ist nur aus der ehemaligen Arbeiterpartei geworden?

Ein Haufen asozialer Postengeier.
Hauptsache das Gehalt stimmt, was aus denen wird, die sie gewählt haben - scheißegal, sorry.

Sie vertreten das Volk in keinster Weise mehr und regieren dagegen.

Wenn nicht der Kasper Laschet sich wie ein Trampeltier durch den Wahlkampf bewegt hätte, wären CDU und SPD noch weiter gleichauf gewesen und die SPD hätte niemals die meisten Stimmen bekommen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Dauert schließlich ein paar Monate, wenn man so ein Wahlchaos in Berlin nicht wiederholen will.


Berlin?
Regiert da nicht Rosa-Rot-Grün?

Fragt mal ein paar Berliner, was sie von der Senatspolitik halten.
Duckt Euch!


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Fragt mal ein paar Berliner, was sie von der Senatspolitik halten.


Offenbar genug um die Regierung nicht abzuwählen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bis die richtig organisiert sind, ist die SPD mit dem Shitstorm zu Breymaier auf die Schnauze gefallen.


Das es der SPD das Genick bricht glaube ich nicht. Aber war wohl wirklich kein guter Schachzug.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Offenbar genug um die Regierung nicht abzuwählen.


Das weiß doch gar keiner, bei dem Chaos.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Berlin?
> Regiert da nicht Rosa-Rot-Grün?



Ja bin da auch für Rot-Grün-Rot.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Offenbar genug um die Regierung nicht abzuwählen.



Schließt aber Neuwahlen aufgrund der Pannen nicht aus.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schließt aber Neuwahlen aufgrund der Pannen nicht aus.


Neuwahlen kann es doch nur geben, wenn keine Regierung gebildet werden kann oder ein Mißtrauensantrag einer (bestehenden) Regierung gestellt wird, oder nicht?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Neuwahlen kann es doch nur geben, wenn keine Regierung gebildet werden kann oder ein Mißtrauensantrag einer (bestehenden) Regierung gestellt wird, oder nicht?



Auch eine erfolgreiche Wahlanfechtung führt natürlich zu Neuwahlen.








						Landeswahlleiterin kündigt Einspruch gegen Ergebnis der Berlin-Wahl an
					

In 207 von 2257 Wahllokalen gab es Unregelmäßigkeiten. Bei zwei Wahlkreisen fürs Abgeordnetenhaus könnten sie mandatsrelevant sein: in Wilmersdorf und Marzahn.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Und wenn sollten die in der gesamten Stadt erfolgen und nicht nur in einzelnen Stadtteilen. Denn da das Endergebnis der anderen Stadtteile bekannt ist, wäre da deutlich mehr taktisches Wählen dabei, als wenn 50 Leute noch nach der ersten Hochrechnung wählen dürfen, weil die Schlange so lang war.









						Warum die AfD in Spandau von 22 auf 8 Prozent runtergestuft wurde
					

Ein herber Verlust auf der einen, ein sattes Plus auf der anderen Seite: In einem Wahlbezirk in Spandau sah die AfD beim Zweitstimmenergebnis zunächst wie der große Sieger, die Linke wie ein Verlierer aus. Doch dann wurde nochmal nachgezählt. Von Dominik Ritter-Wurnig




					www.rbb24.de
				




Edit:
Ein Grund mehr für allgemeines Wahlalter ab 16. Sonst sieht da keiner durch:








						Offenbar haben in Berlin auch Minderjährige gewählt
					

Weil in Berlin bei der Briefwahl alle Stimmzettel in einen Umschlag gepackt werden sollten, gab es offenbar eine Manipulationsmöglichkeit: Demnach konnten Minderjährige und EU-Ausländer unberechtigterweise über Bundestag und Abgeordnetenhaus abstimmen.




					www.rbb24.de
				




Ansonsten werden die Pannen immer mehr:








						Landeswahlleitung schickt falschen Andreas Otto ins Abgeordnetenhaus
					






					www.rbb24.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht im Interesse Russlands.



Wenn Russland nicht in Russlands Interesse handelt, ist das Russlands Problem, nicht meins. Aber solange Russland gegen europäische Interessen und gegen Menschenrechte allgemein handelt, dann ist es ein Staat, mit ich möglichst wenig zu tun haben will.



> erklärte Putin gar, Russland werde eines Tages der Eurozone beitreten.



Putin hat sich sogar geweigert, international mit der NATO zusammenzuarbeiten, da glaubst du, dass er sich von der EU-Komission ein Währung aufdrücken lässt? 



> Die Studien sind da, sie zeitigen aber nicht die Ergebnisse, die sich die Atomgegner ausmalen, denn sämtliche kommen zum Ergebnis, auch die von der BRD finanzierten, daß die Ursache unklar ist.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Ursache klar ist, sondern nur dass es eine auffällige Korellation gibt. Ursachen sind bei Krebs extrem schwer zu finden; selbst bei der extrem starken Wirkung des Rauchens hat man ein halbes Jahrhundert für einen brauchbaren Nachweis gebraucht. Aber umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Im Gegensatz zu der von dir verlinkten, wissenschaftlich schlicht falschen Überschrift belegt das nicht-finden einer Ursache (zumal in einer Studie, die überhaupt nicht nach Ursachen gesucht hat) nicht, dass es keinen Kausalzusammenhang gibt.



> Die Nähe zu einem Atomkraftwerk ergibt ein Mehr an Strahlung, welches ein Tausendstel bis ein Hunderttausendstel der üblichen in Deutschland herrschenden Strahlung beträgt.



Auch diese Angaben werden z.T. angezweifelt und waren nicht Bestandteil der Untersuchung, über die das Ärzteblatt berichtet, sondern wurden blind aus Atomkraft nahen Quellen übernommen.
(Davon abgesehen passt der ermittelte Anstieg der Leukämierate bei unter 5 Jährigen um "3 Tausendstel" gar nicht mal so schlecht zu einem Anstieg der Strahlenbelastung um ein Tausendstel. Leider sind fünfjährige zwar medizinstatistisch schön einfach zu handhaben, aber sagen wenig über das akumulierte Krebsrisiko über einen Lebensspanne von 75 Jahren aus.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist die CDU so stark abgestürzt, dass es sogar für RGR reicht. Und die Linke ist über 5%.



Sie ist nicht "über", sie ist auf 5%. Jedenfalls bei allen außer Infratest und Yougov, deren Vorhersagen aber iirc deutlich weiter vom realen Wahlergebnis entfernt waren als z.B. Forsa oder Forschungsgruppe Wahlen. Das heißt: Die Linke müsste bei Neuwahlen nur um 0,1% hinter den Erwartungen bleiben und afaik eins von drei Direktmandaten verlieren, was beides sehr gut möglich ist, und da steht RG mit 43% Stimmen von 87% in den Bundestag einziehenden da. Also ganz knapp ohne Mehrheit. Es wäre nicht sonderlich schlau, so ein Risiko einzugehen, denn die FDP hat in nahezu allen Umfragen (außer den beiden genannten Abweichlern) die Verluste der Union aufgesogen und wäre noch schwerer zu handhaben. Tatsächlich würde außer Lindner derzeit niemand von Neuwahlen profitieren.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Russland nicht in Russlands Interesse handelt, ist das Russlands Problem, nicht meins. Aber solange Russland gegen europäische Interessen und gegen Menschenrechte allgemein handelt, dann ist es ein Staat, mit ich möglichst wenig zu tun haben will.


Beides sehe ich nicht gegeben. Die Mehrheit der Deutschen sieht auch nicht Russland als Bedrohung an:




__





						Sicherheitsreport 2019 | glh - Sicherheitsreport
					

Die Deutschen sehen die USA als größte Bedrohung für den Frieden Wirtschaftliche Sorgen im Abwärtstrend. Angst vor Terror nimmt ab Wachsender Rückhalt für den Aufbau einer europäischen Armee  Bürger in Bayern, Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Baden Württemberg fühlen sich am sichersten Fast die...




					www.sicherheitsreport.net
				







__





						Sicherheitsreport 2020 | glh - Sicherheitsreport
					

Rechtsfreie Räume und Kriegsangst Bevölkerung sorgt sich um innere und äußere Sicherheit des Landes 70 Prozent der Deutschen sehen rechtsfreie Räume Clan-Kriminalität wird als großes Problem wahrgenommen Iran und USA größte Bedrohung für Weltfrieden Auf der ganz persönlichen Sorgenliste der...




					www.sicherheitsreport.net
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Putin hat sich sogar geweigert, international mit der NATO zusammenzuarbeiten, da glaubst du, dass er sich von der EU-Komission ein Währung aufdrücken lässt?


Die Nato hat sich erneut gegen Russland gewandt. Dass Russland keinen Zweck mehr in Absprachen sieht, wundert mich nicht.  








						Putin: Russland könnte Teil der Euro-Zone werden
					

Der russische Ministerpräsident kokettiert damit, dass Russland eines Tages Teil des europäischen Währungsraumes werden könnte. Er will den Euro verstärkt bei Geschäften im Energiebereich verwenden.




					www.diepresse.com
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Ursache klar ist, sondern nur dass es eine auffällige Korellation gibt. Ursachen sind bei Krebs extrem schwer zu finden; selbst bei der extrem starken Wirkung des Rauchens hat man ein halbes Jahrhundert für einen brauchbaren Nachweis gebraucht. Aber umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Im Gegensatz zu der von dir verlinkten, wissenschaftlich schlicht falschen Überschrift belegt das nicht-finden einer Ursache (zumal in einer Studie, die überhaupt nicht nach Ursachen gesucht hat) nicht, dass es keinen Kausalzusammenhang gibt.
> 
> Auch diese Angaben werden z.T. angezweifelt und waren nicht Bestandteil der Untersuchung, über die das Ärzteblatt berichtet, sondern wurden blind aus Atomkraft nahen Quellen übernommen.
> (Davon abgesehen passt der ermittelte Anstieg der Leukämierate bei unter 5 Jährigen um "3 Tausendstel" gar nicht mal so schlecht zu einem Anstieg der Strahlenbelastung um ein Tausendstel. Leider sind fünfjährige zwar medizinstatistisch schön einfach zu handhaben, aber sagen wenig über das akumulierte Krebsrisiko über einen Lebensspanne von 75 Jahren aus.)


Jedenfalls reden wir von etwas mehr als einem Opfer pro Jahr, sollten die Kraftwerke verantwortlich sein. Das ist nicht schön, aber da gibt es andere Ursachen, die wesentlich mehr Todesopfer fordern und folglich priorisiert werden müssen.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bis die richtig organisiert sind, ist die SPD mit dem Shitstorm zu Breymaier auf die Schnauze gefallen.
> 
> Dauert schließlich ein paar Monate, wenn man so ein Wahlchaos in Berlin nicht wiederholen will.


Das interessiert niemanden, außer Leute die sowieso Rot-Grün oder Rot wählen. Stimmenverluste würde man höchstens zu den Grünen oder den Linken haben und das wäre für eine RGR Regierung nur gut, wenn die progressiveren Parteien mehr Stimme haben als die SPD. 

Die Ampel ist nicht das was Deutschland braucht. Sie ignoriert die Probleme im Land und bringt nicht die Veränderung, die wir brauchen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Ampel ist nicht das was Deutschland braucht. Sie ignoriert die Probleme im Land und bringt nicht die Veränderung, die wir brauchen.


Und welche Partei(en) würde(n) die Änderungen bringen die wir brauchen (Finnanztranaktionssteuer, Föderung des Bahnverkehrs, Verkehrrechtssreforn, Justizreform (Gesetzesabbau), Steuerreform, ... ) ?


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

RGR würde deutlich mehr in die Richtung gehen. Wir würden Steuererhöhungen sehen und damit sozialen Ausgleich, verbindliche Klimaziele, Tempolimit und mehr Gendergerechtigkeit.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> RGR würde deutlich mehr in die Richtung gehen. Wir würden Steuererhöhungen sehen und damit sozialen Ausgleich, verbindliche Klimaziele, Tempolimit und mehr Gendergerechtigkeit.


Wir sind aber nicht bei "wünsch dir was" sondern in der Realität.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Beides sehe ich nicht gegeben. Die Mehrheit der Deutschen sieht auch nicht Russland als Bedrohung an.



Das ist schön, öffentliche Meinung ist was tolles, aber Gott sei dank nicht maßgebend für unsere Sicherheitspolitik.
Russland ist der einzige Akteur von dem in absehbarer Zeit eine direkte Gefahr für Europa & Deutschland ausgeht, es ist aber auch der Akteur, mit dem wir unsere einigermaßen guten Beziehungen mehr oder weniger aus dem Fenster geschmissen haben. 

Problematisch bei der Argumentation ist der Status heute. Russland hat die Krim besetzt, ist eine Bedrohung für unsere Bündnispartner im Baltikum und scheint wohl Erdgas nicht nur als Waffe gegen die Ukraine einzusetzen. Wenn Russland ein besseres Verhältnis zum Westen möchte liegt es an Russland dieses Verhältnis zu verbessern. Zugegeben, das letzte Mal als Russland das getan hat haben wir Ätschi-Bätschi gemacht, uns nicht an Absprachen gehalten und Russland die Wahrnehmung gegeben, man könne sich nicht auf die Garantie der russischen Sicherheit verlassen, Stichwort NATO Osterweiterung z.b.

Russland steht halt nicht drauf im Westen die NATO und im Süden China und im Osten die USA vor der Nase zu haben. Kann man verstehen. Die Reaktion Russlands darauf, die Entwicklungen der letzten 15 Jahre, die lassen allerdings den Schluss zu, dass Russland eine Bedrohung für unsere Sicherheit darstellt. 

Ob die Mehrheit der Deutschen sich dieser Zusammenhänge bewusst sind ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Verhältnis zum Westen möchte liegt es an Russland dieses Verhältnis zu verbessern. Zugegeben, das letzte Mal als Russland das getan hat haben wir Ätschi-Bätschi gemacht, uns nicht an Absprachen gehalten und Russland die Wahrnehmung gegeben, man könne sich nicht auf die Garantie der russischen Sicherheit verlassen, Stichwort NATO Osterweiterung z.b.


Höre auf irgend etwas zu erzählen was einfach nicht stimmt!
Es wurden niemals Garantien bzgl. einer Nato Osterweiterung gegeben, original Aussage Gorbatschow und Schewardnadse.
Darüber hinaus ist es und wäre es politisch vollkommen *unmöglich gewesen*, dass sich ein deutscher Außenminister oder eine deutsche Regierung direkt nacht den 2 + 4 Verträgen und der Wiedervereinigung, den legitimen Sicherheitswünschen der osteuropäischen Staaten öffentlich widersetzt, nach dem Motto wir als Auslöser und Aggressor des WWII und jetzt neuerdings wiedervereinigtes Deutschland, schlummern friedlich im Schoß der Nato, ihr aber habt leider Pech gehabt, weil wir euer Sicherheitsbedürfnis, für die Wiedervereinigung verkauft haben.
Ich habe die 1990er Jahre sehr live miterlebt, da das meine 20er-30er Jahre waren, ich habe sogar damals im Studentenwohnheim eine polnische Clique gehabt, die  aus Irländern, Engländern, Deutschen und Polen bestanden hat, ich weiß noch haargenau wie sehr die Polen und in ihrem Schlepptau die anderen osteuropäischen Staaten, den Nato Beitritt vor dem EU Beitritt angestrebt haben, aus *elementaren Sicherheitsfragen und Bedürfnissen.* und dass das ständig Thema unserer Diskussionen war und das auch jeder nachvollziehen konnte.
Es wurde damals nichts versprochen und niemals Garantien verabredet oder gegeben, das ist Geschichtsfälschung!


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> RGR würde deutlich mehr in die Richtung gehen. Wir würden Steuererhöhungen sehen und damit sozialen Ausgleich, verbindliche Klimaziele, Tempolimit und mehr Gendergerechtigkeit.


Träum mal brav deine wirren Träume weiter...

Außer für die SUV fahrende Chai Latte konsumierende vegan lebende "Öko"-Familie in Friedrichshain / Kreuzberg, mit so "tiefgreifenden sozialen Problemen" wie sich ohne "*innen" nicht in Briefköpfen angesprochen fühlen zu können, oder wie man ohne SUV nur zur nächsten Klimademo kommen soll (natürlich überspitzt ausgedrückt), ist soziale Gerechtigkeit für die Grünen genauso ein Begriff den sie in etwa so sehr verstehen wie die SPD seit der Ära Schröder und Agenda 2010.

Und die Linke hat ja seit 2017 ja scheinbar zunehmend auch keine anderen Probleme mehr gefunden, als sich innerlich mit Dreck und Kot werfend an der Personalie Wagenknecht abzuarbeiten und zu versuchen sich in sozialen Themen bei der Zielwählerschaft im selben Fischbecken positionieren zu wollen wie auch die Grünen.

Die wirklichen sozialen Verlierer in Deutschland (die 2,5 Mio Menschen die von weniger als 2000 Euro Brutto leben sollen, die Menschen die die nächsten 20 Jahre trotz einem leben voller Arbeit in Altersarmut geraten werden und mit Arbeit trotz Rente aufstocken müssen, die von Wohnungslosigkeit bedroht sind oder schon Wohnungslos sind, ect.) haben aber seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr so wenig politische Fürsprecher in diesen Land gehabt wie aktuell!

Und daran würde auch ein Rot-Rot-Grün absolut nichts ändern.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Gendergerechtigkeit ist ebenso wichtig wie soziale Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gendergerechtigkeit ist ebenso wichtig wie soziale Gerechtigkeit.


Vermeindliche Gendergerechtigkeit im Bezug auf die Sprache ist und bleibt ein reiner "Luxus", für Menschen die keine drängenden realen sozialen Probleme zu haben scheinen und das sieht man auch immer wieder schön, wenn man beobachtet wer denn so dafür angagiert ist, das sind hauptsächlich die Menschen die eben nicht zu den sozialen Verlierern / Außenseitern der Gesellschaft gehören.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vermeindliche Gendergerechtigkeit im Bezug auf die Sprache ist und bleibt ein reiner "Luxus", für Menschen die keine drängenden realen sozialen Probleme zu haben scheinen und das sieht man auch immer wieder schön, wenn man beobachtet wer denn so dafür angagiert ist, das sind hauptsächlich die Menschen die eben nicht zu den sozialen Verlierern / Außenseitern der Gesellschaft gehören.


Ich glaube bei den meisten Bürgern würde das Thema "Gendergerechtigkeit" ganz weit unten auf der Prioriätenliste stehen. Besonders bei denen die um ihre tägliche Existenz kämpfen. Die haben andere Probleme.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vermeindliche Gendergerechtigkeit im Bezug auf die Sprache ist und bleibt ein reiner "Luxus", für Menschen die keine drängenden realen sozialen Probleme zu haben scheinen und das sieht man auch immer wieder schön, wenn man beobachtet wer denn so dafür angagiert ist, das sind hauptsächlich die Menschen die eben nicht zu den sozialen Verlierern / Außenseitern der Gesellschaft gehören.


Es geht nicht um das Gendersternchen, sondern um eine Gleichberechtigung in der Gesellschaft. Dazu gehört eine Novelle des Transsexuellengesetz und ein Ende des unwürdigen Prozesses bei einer Änderung des Geschlechtes.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei den meisten Bürgern würde das Thema "Gendergerechtigkeit" ganz weit unten auf der Prioriätenliste stehen. Besonders bei denen die um ihre tägliche Existenz kämpfen. Die haben andere Probleme.


Es ist eine reine politische und journalistische Elitendiskussion, plus die dazugehörige laute Lobby.
Im normalen gesellschaftlichen Alltag und täglichen Arbeitsalltag, spielt das 0,0 eine Rolle und wie gesagt die Leute mit wirklichen Problemen, Wohnungsnot, explodierende Preise, Arbeitslosigkeit, Stadt Land Gefälle etc. etc. fühlen sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ver arscht.



seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Gendersternchen, sondern um eine Gleichberechtigung in der Gesellschaft. Dazu gehört eine Novelle des Transsexuellengesetz und ein Ende des unwürdigen Prozesses bei einer Änderung des Geschlechtes.


Wir reden hier nach allen seriösen Schätzungen über *maximal *100000 Menschen, bei 83 Milionen Einwohner, wovon *einige mehr*, wesentlich größere "Alltagsprobleme" haben. Darüber hinaus war dieser Prozess vor 20 Jahren plus wirklich unwürdig, ist er heute schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Es geht ja gerade auch um den Schutz und die Gleichberechtigung von Minderheiten jeglicher Art, dazu gehören auch Minderheiten beim Geschlecht. Die Gesellschaft muss bunter werden, da passt das binäre Denken bei den Genderthemen einfach nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht ja gerade auch um den Schutz und die Gleichberechtigung von Minderheiten jeglicher Art, dazu gehören auch Minderheiten beim Geschlecht. Die Gesellschaft muss bunter werden, da passt das binäre Denken bei den Genderthemen einfach nicht.


Nenne mir doch mal auf dieser Erde, ein einziges Land wo Minderheiten besser Geschützt werden als in Deutschland (Antidiskriminierungsgesetzt, Ehe für Alle etc. etc.) und wo die Gesellschaft mehr Freiheiten und gleichzeitig soziale Absischerung genießt, ohne das der Staat sie behelligt?!
Eine wirklich große Menge meiner ausländischen Bekannten, vor allen dingen Jene, die im angelsächsischen Bereich aufgewachsen sind und dort ihre Ausbildung und "erstes" Arbeitsleben hinter sich gebracht haben und jetzt aus beruflichen, beziehungstechnischen oder persönlichen Gründen in Deutschland leben und arbeiten, bezeichnen uns durch die Bank als Spoiled Brats, weil wir an Dingen ständig herumnörgeln und eine Menge Annehmlichkeiten dieses Staates gar nicht mehr würdigen oder als selbstverständlich voraussetzen, für die uns 95% der Menschen auf der Welt beneiden oder mehr als dankbar sind, wenn sie selber in den Genuss dieser Annehmlichkeiten kommen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist schön, öffentliche Meinung ist was tolles, aber Gott sei dank nicht maßgebend für unsere Sicherheitspolitik.
> Russland ist der einzige Akteur von dem in absehbarer Zeit eine direkte Gefahr für Europa & Deutschland ausgeht, es ist aber auch der Akteur, mit dem wir unsere einigermaßen guten Beziehungen mehr oder weniger aus dem Fenster geschmissen haben.
> 
> Problematisch bei der Argumentation ist der Status heute. Russland hat die Krim besetzt, ist eine Bedrohung für unsere Bündnispartner im Baltikum und scheint wohl Erdgas nicht nur als Waffe gegen die Ukraine einzusetzen. Wenn Russland ein besseres Verhältnis zum Westen möchte liegt es an Russland dieses Verhältnis zu verbessern. Zugegeben, das letzte Mal als Russland das getan hat haben wir Ätschi-Bätschi gemacht, uns nicht an Absprachen gehalten und Russland die Wahrnehmung gegeben, man könne sich nicht auf die Garantie der russischen Sicherheit verlassen, Stichwort NATO Osterweiterung z.b.
> ...


Zusammenhänge und Wahrnehmung müssen wohl mal aktualisiert werden. Welches Naturgesetz schreibt vor, daß die Ukraine am Handel zwischen Deutschland und Russland zu profitieren hat? Ich stehe doch auch nicht auf dem Supermarktparkplatz und knöpf dir jedes Mal ein paar Euro ab. Nord Stream 1 läuft am Limit, deswegen gibt es Nordstream 2, es gibt keinen anderen Grund. Oder warum sonst wohl hält die Bundesregierung am Vorhaben fest?

Um zu verdeutlichen, wie weit die Russophobie in Kiev gediehen ist, sei dieses Beispiel erwähnt: In Europas größtem Atomkraftwerk haben sie 2015 die russischen Brennstäbe durch amerikanische ersetzt, obwohl diese sich als inkompatibel herausstellten und 2012 entfernt wurden. In der Folge gab es bereits mehrere Notabschaltungen.








						Ukraine’s present nuclear reactors – “time bombs” – at risk of another Chernobyl
					

Chernobyl (2019) S01 | Episode 01 | 1:23:45 | Opening Scene Suicide One of the main risks stems from the use of ill-fitting US-made fuel rods. Some Ukrainian power plants are fueled by fuel rods pr…




					nuclear-news.net


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nenne mir doch mal auf dieser Erde, ein einziges Land wo Minderheiten besser Geschützt werden als in Deutschland (Antidiskriminierungsgesetzt, Ehe für Alle etc. etc.) und wo die Gesellschaft mehr Freiheiten und gleichzeitig soziale Absischerung genießt, ohne das der Staat sie behelligt?!
> Eine wirklich große Menge meiner ausländischen Bekannten, vor allen dingen Jene, die im angelsächsischen Bereich aufgewachsen sind und dort ihre Ausbildung und "erstes" Arbeitsleben hinter sich gebracht haben und jetzt aus beruflichen, beziehungstechnischen oder persönlichen Gründen in Deutschland leben und arbeiten, bezeichnen uns durch die Bank als Spoiled Brats, weil wir an Dingen ständig herumnörgeln und eine Menge Annehmlichkeiten dieses Staates gar nicht mehr würdigen oder als selbstverständlich voraussetzen, für die uns 95% der Menschen auf der Welt beneiden oder mehr als dankbar sind, wenn sie selber in den Genuss dieser Annehmlichkeiten kommen.


Wer glaubt, dass es hier gut ist, dem empfehle ich folgendes Buch:









						Patriarchale Scheinwelt
					

Krimi der Menschheitsgeschichte (Rezension zu Die Wahrheit über Eva von Carel van Schaik und Kai Michel)




					www.spektrum.de
				




Wir müssen endlich die Patrix verlassen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass es hier gut ist, dem empfehle ich folgendes Buch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also du bist nicht in der Lage, ein einziges Land auf dieser Erde zu benennen, in denen Minderheiten besser geschützt sind!
Sagt halt alles!


----------



## hoffgang (21. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es wurden niemals Garantien bzgl. einer Nato Osterweiterung gegeben, original Aussage Gorbatschow und Schewardnadse.


Das ist richtig, es wurden keine Garantien gegeben, dass die Nato Osterweiterung nicht doch kommt, aber das ist Semantik. https://www.zeit.de/2019/29/nato-osterweiterung-versprechen-1990-usa-sowjetunion
Die  NATO wusste haargenau, dass Russland eine Ausweitung der NATO gen Osten nicht gutheißen kann, hier liegt eines der wesentlichen Probleme des Verhältnisses zwischen Russland und dem Westen in der postsowjetischen Zeit.

Die Nato hat Russland garantiert, keine offensiven Handlungen gegen Russland durchzuführen, sondern ein System kollektiver Verteidigung zu sein, daraus hat Russland den Schluss gezogen, dass hierzu die Nichterweiterung gen Osten dazuzählen wird, auch wenn dieser Punkt nicht explizit besprochen wurde. 

Und du darfst 2 Dinge in den IB nie verwechseln:
Das was gesagt wurde und das was wahrgenommen wurde. Perzeption ist wesentlicher Teil jeder Lagebeurteilung der IB und nicht immer deckungsgleich mit der stumpfen objektiven Realität. Ein Staat kann etwas auf eine Weise wahrnehmen, die nicht den Tatsachen entspricht, aber aufgrund dieser Wahrnehmung handeln.
Deswegen ist es auch wichtig, Probleme immer durch die Augen des Gegenüber zu betrachten um für uns irrsinnige Handlungen doch noch verstehen zu können.



Don-71 schrieb:


> den Nato Beitritt vor dem EU Beitritt angestrebt haben, aus *elementaren Sicherheitsfragen und Bedürfnissen.* und dass das ständig Thema unserer Diskussionen war und das auch jeder nachvollziehen konnte.


Das ist auch nachvollziehbar. Aber die Conclusio daraus ist eben eine Perzeption der Bedrohung in Russland.
Des einen Staates Sicherheit ist des anderen Unsicherheit und die Pufferzone, die sich Russland gen Westen aufgebaut hat, die ist einfach verschwunden bzw. wurde immer kleiner und kleiner. Und das beeinträchtigt unser Verhältnis nach wie vor.

Das ist ohne Wertung ob das gut oder schlecht ist, aber es ist Fakt. Wenn wir nicht wollen, dass Russland eine Bedrohung für uns darstellt, dann müssen wir dran arbeiten für Russland keine Bedrohung darzustellen, dass wollen die baltischen Staaten & Polen & die Tschechei aber nicht, weil es in Ihrem Interesse ist, eine starke NATO hinter sich zu haben. Und Russlands handeln der letzten 10-15 Jahre lässt sich exakt mit dieser Perzeption erklären. 

Ganz aktuell: Russland droht der Ukraine im Falle eines NATO Beitritts.
Ist Russland für uns eine Bedrohung? Ja. Weil passiert ist, was passiert ist. Und daraus wird eben klar: Wir können den Status Quo zu Russland nicht mal eben so ändern, nicht wenn wir nicht unsere eigene Sicherheit negativ beeinflussen möchten. 

Und hier hab ich halt Zweifel, dass die öffentliche Meinung diesen Umstand so ganz durchdrungen hat.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die NATO wusste haargenau, dass Russland eine Ausweitung der NATO gen Osten nicht gutheißen kann, hier liegt eines der wesentlichen Probleme des Verhältnisses zwischen Russland und dem Westen in der postsowjetischen Zeit.


Es liegt erst einmal ein Werteproblem vor, dass du m.A. nach völlig ausklammerst und das sehr oft auf dem Altar der geostrategischen Politik und den Leuten, die "sie beherrschen" geflissentlich ignoriert wird.
Sowohl die NATO (etwas weniger) als auch die EU sind auch Wertegemeinschaften, und alle haben sich zum Selbstimmungsrecht der Völker/Nationen bekannt, das ist ein *elementarer* Bestandteil des Wertekanons.
Insoweit hasst du ja meinen Satz bezgl Sicherheitsinteressen der osteuropäischen Staaten im Gegensatz zum wiedervereinigten Deutschland bewusst nicht zitiert.

Wie hätte man diesen Zirkelschluss als USA/NATO und dann *erst als Deutschland*, jemals Gesichtswahrend ohne das die gesamten osteuropäischen Länder Verrat rufen, bitte auflösen sollen?

Man hätte seine Werte verraten (gut das hat man öfters getan) und gleichzeitig das wiedervereinigte Deutschland als "Verräter" der osteuropäischen Länder präsentieren müssen, weil denen sind Zusammenhänge auch klar und als Pole, Tscheche etc., würde mir auch nicht in den Kopf wollen, das der eigentliche "Auslöser" Deutschland (WWII), alle Früchte eingefahren hat, und "wir" (osteuropäische Länder und ihr Sicherheitsberdürfnis), werden auf dem Altar der Geostrategie in Zusammenhang mit der Wiedervereinigung verraten und verkauft oder wieder mal im Regen stehen gelassen.

Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob es ohne NATO Beitritt, überhaupt EU Beitritts Verhandlungen von osteuropäischer Seite aus gegeben hätte.
Auf alle Fälle wäre die Welt schon Mitte-Ende 1990er Jahren ziemlich kompliziert in Europa geworden und für Deutschland sehr kompliziert. Eine der wirklichen Leistungen der BRD war die Westbindung Deutschlands, die uns im Gegensatz zum Kaiserreich und der Weimarer Republik (aus verschiedensten Gründen) eine Menge "Ruhe" eingebracht hat, wäre die NATO Osterweiterung nicht gekommen, wäre Deutschland als größtes und mächtigtes Land in der Mitte von Europa und ziemlich sauren und sicherheitspolitisch angespannten osteuropäischen Ländern, automatisch wieder in eine Rolle als was auch immer zwischen diesen und und Russland hinein gezogen worden.
Keine schöne Aussicht!


----------



## hoffgang (21. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es liegt erst einmal ein Werteproblem vor, dass du m.A. nach völlig ausklammerst und das sehr oft auf dem Altar der geostrategischen Politik und den Leuten, die "sie beherrschen" geflissentlich ignoriert wird.
> Sowohl die NATO (etwas weniger) als auch die EU sind auch Wertegemeinschaften, und alle haben sich zum Selbstimmungsrecht der Völker/Nationen bekannt, das ist ein *elementarer* Bestandteil des Wertekanons.
> Insoweit hasst du ja meinen Satz bezgl Sicherheitsinteressen der osteuropäischen Staaten im Gegensatz zum wiedervereinigten Deutschland bewusst nicht zitiert.


Das spielt für die Sicherheitsinteressen von Staaten erstmal keine Rolle, deswegen hab ichs nicht zitiert.
Also ja, Werte werden auf dem Altar der Politik geopfert, jeden Dienstag, Mittwoch, Samstag und alle 14 Tage noch Sonntags, nur um sicherzugehen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie hätte man diesen Zirkelschluss als USA/NATO und dann *erst als Deutschland*, jemals Gesichtswahrend ohne das die gesamten osteuropäischen Länder Verrat rufen, bitte auflösen sollen?


Garnicht. 
Das nennt sich Dilemma und führt dazu, dass heute Russland für uns eine Bedrohung darstellt. Dafür sind wir mit den USA verbündet und es ist nicht andersrum.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Man hätte seine Werte verraten (gut das hat man öfters getan) und gleichzeitig das wiedervereinigte Deutschland als "Verräter" der osteuropäischen Länder präsentieren müssen, weil denen sind Zusammenhänge auch klar und als Pole, Tscheche etc., würde mir auch nicht in den Kopf wollen, das der eigentliche "Auslöser" Deutschland (WWII), alle Früchte eingefahren hat, und "wir" (osteuropäische Länder und ihr Sicherheitsberdürfnis), werden auf dem Altar der Geostrategie in Zusammenhang mit der Wiedervereinigung verraten und verkauft oder wieder mal im Regen stehen gelassen.


Also so wie die Ukraine aktuell, ja, exakt richtig. Nur weniger Werte, mehr Sicherheit, aber in der Gefühlswahrnehmung hast du Recht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vermeindliche Gendergerechtigkeit im Bezug auf die Sprache ist und bleibt ein reiner "Luxus", für Menschen die keine drängenden realen sozialen Probleme zu haben scheinen und das sieht man auch immer wieder schön, wenn man beobachtet wer denn so dafür angagiert ist, das sind hauptsächlich die Menschen die eben nicht zu den sozialen Verlierern / Außenseitern der Gesellschaft gehören.



Ist ist kein Luxus, sondern eine Sache, die sich im Vergleich zu sozialen Problemen ohne große Geldausgaben ändern lässt.









						Gendern - Wahn oder Wissenschaft?
					

Harald Lesch geht der Frage nach: Welche Rolle spielt - wissenschaftlich gesehen - das „Gendern“ tatsächlich?




					www.zdf.de
				




Nur mit inklusiver Sprache setzt auch ein inklusives Denken ein.

Viele Autor*innen schaffen es heute schon die Werkzeuge der modernen Sprache zu nutzen. Warum sollte man es also in Behörden und Schulen verbieten?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also du bist nicht in der Lage, ein einziges Land auf dieser Erde zu benennen, in denen Minderheiten besser geschützt sind!
> Sagt halt alles!



Ich würde sagen, es hängt von der Minderheit ab.
Und in den Benelux-Staaten sieht es z.B. deutlich besser aus.
Funfact: In Belgien und Luxemburg regiert schon eine Ampelkoalition. https://web.de/magazine/politik/wahlen/bundestagswahl/ampel-europa-funktioniert-probleme-36229976

Deutschland wurde gerade eben erst wieder von Human Right Watch aufgefordert das verfassungswidrige TSG abzuschaffen, da es gegen Grund- und Menschenrechte verstößt.









						Human Rights Watch: Deutsches Trans-Recht rückständig
					

Beim Transsexuellenrecht gerät Deutschland international immer mehr ins Hintertreffen. Die Organisation Human Rights Watch warnt die Ampelparteien, dass ein weiterer Stillstand schädlich sei. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				





			https://www.hrw.org/de/news/2021/10/20/deutschland-menschenrechte-ins-zentrum-der-koalitionsverhandlungen
		



			https://www.hrw.org/de/news/2021/10/21/deutschland-trans-personen-koalitionsvertrag-einbeziehen


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> RGR würde deutlich mehr in die Richtung gehen. Wir würden Steuererhöhungen sehen und damit sozialen Ausgleich, verbindliche Klimaziele, Tempolimit und mehr Gendergerechtigkeit.


Träum schön weiter.
Bis die Spritpreise steigen.
Nach den 20ct Aufschlag von Radio Groß Rumgelaber.

Dann kommt nächstes Jahr noch einer.

Und um die angesprochenen Probleme kümmert sich wieder keiner.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Träum mal brav deine wirren Träume weiter...
> 
> Außer für die SUV fahrende Chai Latte konsumierende vegan lebende "Öko"-Familie in Friedrichshain / Kreuzberg, mit so "tiefgreifenden sozialen Problemen" wie sich ohne "*innen" nicht in Briefköpfen angesprochen fühlen zu können, oder wie man ohne SUV nur zur nächsten Klimademo kommen soll (natürlich überspitzt ausgedrückt), ist soziale Gerechtigkeit für die Grünen genauso ein Begriff den sie in etwa so sehr verstehen wie die SPD seit der Ära Schröder und Agenda 2010.


So sieht die Realität aus.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die wirklichen sozialen Verlierer in Deutschland (die 2,5 Mio Menschen die von weniger als 2000 Euro Brutto leben


Das sind bestimmt viel mehr.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und daran würde auch ein Rot-Rot-Grün absolut nichts ändern.


Sie werden sich in ihren gemachten Nestern eingraben und den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein lassen.
Die nächste Bundestagswahl wird dann wohl wiederholt werden müssen.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Die Spritpreise können nicht hoch genug steigen. Wir haben keinen Planeten B.,


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Spritpreise können nicht hoch genug steigen. Wir haben keinen Planeten B.,


Damit dann noch mehr Menschen nicht wissen wie sie mit ihren Geld auskommen sollen und möglicherweise noch ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren?


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit dann noch mehr Menschen nicht wissen wie sie mit ihren Geld auskommen sollen und möglicherweise noch ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren?


Glaubst Du das ist noch ein Thema, wenn der Meeresspiegel um mehrere Meter steigt, Extremwetterlagen zunehmen und große Teile Asiens und Afrikas sich in Wüsten verwandeln?


----------



## keinnick (21. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Viele Autor*innen schaffen es heute schon die Werkzeuge der modernen Sprache zu nutzen. Warum sollte man es also in Behörden und Schulen verbieten?


Diese Verhunzung, die Du für "ein Werkzeug moderner Sprache" hältst, ist für manche Menschen durchaus ein Problem: https://www.dbsv.org/gendern.html#barrierefreiheit

Soviel zum Thema Inklusion.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Glaubst Du das ist noch ein Thema, wenn der Meeresspiegel um mehrere Meter steigt, Extremwetterlagen zunehmen und große Teile Asiens und Afrikas sich in Wüsten verwandeln?


Dafür ist die Weiterentwicklung von umweltschonenenden Technologien wichtig. Hybrid-Autos, E-Autos und vielleicht auch mal irgendwann Autos mit Wasserstoffantrieb.
Die Benzinpreise sind jetzt sowieso schon relativ hoch. Wegen den Ölpreisen. Was meinst du was passieren wird, wenn die neue Regierung den Benzinpreis noch weiter erhöht? Die werden beim nächsten mal nicht wieder gewählt.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Du tust als ob wir Zeit haben, haben wir nicht. Es ist 5 nach 12, wenn es darum geht die Klimakatastrophe zu verhindern. Es geht hier nicht um Wohlstand oder Arbeitsplätze, es geht um das Leben unser Kinder und Kindeskinder, denn die werden den Preis bezahlen, wenn wir versagen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

Trotzdem muß man den Übergang fließend gestalten. Das geht nicht alles von heute auf Morgen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meinst du was passieren wird, wenn die neue Regierung den Benzinpreis noch weiter erhöht? Die werden beim nächsten mal nicht wieder gewählt.



Die Regierung muss die Preise gar nicht erhöhen, das schaffen die Ölkonzerne ganz alleine.

Hohe Preise für Fossile Energien wie Öl und Gas sorgen aber dafür, dass sich Alternaten schneller rentieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Spritpreise können nicht hoch genug steigen. Wir haben keinen Planeten B.,


Ich hab auch kein Einkommen B, C und D.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Regierung muss die Preise gar nicht erhöhen, das schaffen die Ölkonzerne ganz alleine.


Na, da kann doch die Regierung sicher besser nachlegen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du tust als ob wir Zeit haben, haben wir nicht. Es ist 5 nach 12, wenn es darum geht die Klimakatastrophe zu verhindern. Es geht hier nicht um Wohlstand oder Arbeitsplätze, es geht um das Leben unser Kinder und Kindeskinder, denn die werden den Preis bezahlen, wenn wir versagen.


Du begreifst das nicht oder?

1. Die Gefahr besteht, in welchen dramatischen Ausmaß ist umstritten.
2. Die Gefahr ist abstrakt
3. Hänschen und Gretchen interessieren sich für das hier und jetzt und ihre täglichen Probleme, z.B. ihr Auto vollzutanken, um damit einkaufen zu fahren oder zur Arbeit oder zum nächsten Arzt etc. etc.
4. Du lebst in einer Demokratie, insoweit kann eine Mehrheit der Menschen, das weniger dramatisch sehen als du und entsprechend wählen
5. Ist es ziemlich ausgechlossen eine Gesellschaft, demokratisch (ohne Gewalt), innehalb eines Jahrzehnts einen völlig neuen Lebensstandard/Stil aufzudrücken, der zumindestens für die Hälfte oder mehr, eventuell aus Verzicht besteht.
Vor allendingen dann, wenn man sich auf eine abstrakte Gefahr beruft, deren Auswirkungen zwar hinlänglich bewiesen ist, die Dramatik der Auswirkungen allerdings nicht.
6. Sind die Voraussetzungen für den neuen Lebensstil noch nicht geschaffen.
7. Nutzt es der hiesigen Bevölkerung so gut wie gar nichts oder gar nichts, wenn sie ihren Lebensstil trotz Einschränkungen anpassen würde, ohne das es der Rest der Welt auch macht und das wissen die Leute.
8. Besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit das man einiges technologisch abfangen kann, ohne sich massiv einschränken zu müssen.

Zusammenfassend, interessiert die Leute zu aller erst ihr Leben hier und heute, vor allen dingen dann, oder umso mehr, wenn sie nicht gerade auf der Schokoladenseite zu Hause sind und dementsprechend werden sie auch wählen, dazu ist die beschriebene Gefahr zu abstrakt!


----------



## hoffgang (21. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend, interessiert die Leute zu aller erst ihr Leben hier und heute, vor allen dingen dann, wenn sie nicht gerade auf der Schokoladenseite zu Hause sind und dementsprechend werden sie auch wählen, dazu ist die beschriebene Gefahr zu abstrakt!


Oder anders gesagt, die Menschheit ist am Arsch weil die Idioten von heute zu dumm sind um die Gefahr zu erkennen, zu bequem etwas zu ändern und zu empathielos um sich zu kümmern.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem muß man den Übergang fließend gestalten. Das geht nicht alles von heute auf Morgen.



Nur kann man sich das nicht leisten. Wir brauchen eigentlich radikalste Schritte um überhaupt die Katastrophe noch abwehren zu können. Die nächsten 4 Jahre sind der letzte Zeitraum in dem man noch etwas an der Größe der Klimakatastrophe ändern kann.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, die Menschheit ist am Arsch weil die Idioten von heute zu dumm sind um die Gefahr zu erkennen, zu bequem etwas zu ändern und zu empathielos um sich zu kümmern.


Man kann das so ausdrücken, aber gerade du mit deiner Lebenserfahrung solltest wissen, wie "dämlich" die Mehrheit der Menschen ist und sich vor allen dingen, ihre Gedanken mehrheitlich (überwältigend) um sich selber und ihre eigenen Probleme drehen.
Ob man jetzt ausgerechnet den an sich schon Benachteiligten (finanziell, gesundheitlich etc.), einen Vorwurf daraus machen will, das sie zu erst im hier und jetzt mit ihren Problemen leben (Miete, Tanken, Nebenkosten 1 x im Jahr Urlaub, genügend Geld für den Haushalt und die Kinder etc.), sei mal dahin gestellt.
Darüber hinaus ist ein gewisser "Lifestyle" nunmal die letzten 50-60 Jahre? etabliert und durch Medien, Politik, Industrie, Werbung etc. verinnerlicht worden, insoweit kann man das nicht von heute auf morgen einfach umdrehen, jedenfalls nicht demokratisch und den aktuellen Social Medias.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, die Menschheit ist am Arsch weil die Idioten von heute zu dumm sind um die Gefahr zu erkennen, zu bequem etwas zu ändern und zu empathielos um sich zu kümmern.


Wir Leben nun mal in der Gegenwart und nicht jeder kann sich 2,3 oder 4 Euro Literpreis leisten. Geschweige denn ein E-Auto.
Da nützt es nichts wenn wir von heute auf Morgen alles Hals über Kopf umkrempeln.
Das muß  sozial verträglich gestaltet werden.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die nächsten 4 Jahre sind der letzte Zeitraum in dem man noch etwas an der Größe der Klimakatastrophe ändern kann.


Für diese Behauptung hast du sicherlich auch *seriöse Quellen und Fakten*?
Die hätte ich gerne gesehen!


----------



## Eckism (21. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nur kann man sich das nicht leisten. Wir brauchen eigentlich radikalste Schritte um überhaupt die Katastrophe noch abwehren zu können. Die nächsten 4 Jahre sind der letzte Zeitraum in dem man noch etwas an der Größe der Klimakatastrophe ändern kann.


Dann mach den ersten Schritt und mach den PC, geh an die frische Luft solange es sie noch gibt.^^
Da hast du was von und wir auch...^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, die Menschheit ist am Arsch weil die Idioten von heute zu dumm sind um die Gefahr zu erkennen, zu bequem etwas zu ändern und zu empathielos um sich zu kümmern.


So ist es.
Der Grund heißt: Geld.

Wir bezahlen hirnlose, ahnungslose und tatenlose Schwätzer in der Regierung, die nichts anderes im Sinn haben, als ihre eigenes Bankkonto.
Die Menschen im Land interessieren sie einen großen Haufen Kuhmist.
Ihre Probleme erst recht.

Und diese gestörten Existenzen sollen uns aus der Klima-,  Verkehrs- und allen anderen Katastrophen führen?
Daß ich nicht lache.

Die Politclown haben sich seit dem Bestehen der Bundesrepublik und der DDR in allen Farben auf allen Gebieten gnadenlos blamiert.

Wenn da nicht die unteren Dienstgrade bis jetzt noch noch heftigsten Probleme abwenden konnten, stehen wir jetzt kurz vorm Abgrund.

Aber bald sind wir da einen Schritt weiter ... .

Und die Zirkustruppe, die jetzt eine Regierung bilden soll - mir ist jetzt schon schlecht.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Der Grund heißt: Geld.
> 
> Wir bezahlen hirnlose, ahnungslose und tatenlose Schwätzer in der Regierung, die nichts anderes im Sinn haben, als ihre eigenes Bankkonto.
> ...


Bei dem Verriß empfehle ich dir auszuwandern, vielleicht findest du ja irgendwo ein Plätzchen wo es besser ist und weniger versagt wurde! Ich bezweifel das allerdings.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für diese Behauptung hast du sicherlich auch *seriöse Quellen und Fakten*?
> Die hätte ich gerne gesehen!











						Das Zeitfenster für eine erträgliche Klimazukunft schließt sich
					

Forscher analysierten Millionen möglicher Szenarien und fanden nur eine Handvoll, die sie als akzeptabel einstuften.




					www.nationalgeographic.de
				












						IPCC-Bericht: So steht es wirklich um unser Klima
					

Der neue Bericht des Weltklimarats ist erschienen. Warum das wichtig ist und was drinsteht, erfahrt ihr hier.




					www.quarks.de
				








__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				








__





						Sixth Assessment Report
					






					www.ipcc.ch
				




Außer natürlich jemand glaubt, dass man mit dem Projekt Klimaneutralität 2030 erst 2025 anfangen muss.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2021)

@ seahawk
Halbwahrheiten, wie immer:


> Immerhin: Das Horrorszenario, nach dem nicht nur der grönländische, sondern auch der antarktische Eisschild abschmilzt, hat sich inzwischen als ein extrem unwahrscheinliches Ereignis herausgestellt. Der Meeresspiegel wird dennoch steigen – nur langsamer. Selbst Erfolge im Klimaschutz können das nicht ganz verhindern.



Und gefährliche Vorschläge:


> Womöglich gibt es noch eine weitere Lösung: Strahlungsmanagement oder Solar-Geo-Engineering. Dabei setzen Flugzeuge in großen Höhen Schwefeldioxid in der Atmosphäre frei. Das Gas hat den gleichen Effekt wie jenes, das bei Vulkanausbrüchen in die Atmosphäre geschleudert wird: Es reflektiert die Sonnenstrahlung. Laut einer anderen Studie, die in „Nature Climate Change“ erschien, könnte man diese Methode mehr oder minder bedenkenlos einsetzen.​


Schwefeldioxid in die Atmosphäre einbringen. 
Klar.
Dann regnet es Schweflige /Schwefelsäure.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Beides sehe ich nicht gegeben.



Das glaube ich, bei deiner Quellenauswahl und -interpretation, gerne.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist schön, öffentliche Meinung ist was tolles, aber Gott sei dank nicht maßgebend für unsere Sicherheitspolitik.



Das ist nicht einmal "die öffentliche Meinung". Gefragt wurde in dieser Umfrage einer privaten GmbH (!), zumindest laut Pressemitteilung, welche Staaten die Leute als größte Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden sehen. Das ist eine ganz andere Frage als "welche Staaten sind nicht Deutschlands Freunde".



> Russland steht halt nicht drauf im Westen die NATO und im Süden China und im Osten die USA vor der Nase zu haben. Kann man verstehen.



Verstehen schon, aber es wird ein paar Millionen Jahre Kontinentalverschiebung brauchen, um das ohne Krieg zu ändern. Und es ist ja auch nicht so, als wäre China von seiner Position zwischen Russland und NATO oder die NATO von ihrer Position zwischen Russland und China begeistert. Aber man ist halt nicht allein auf der Welt.




seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Gendersternchen, sondern um eine Gleichberechtigung in der Gesellschaft. Dazu gehört eine Novelle des Transsexuellengesetz und ein Ende des unwürdigen Prozesses bei einer Änderung des Geschlechtes.



Die Gleichberechtigung ist seit 2017 gegeben. Die Eheschließung war das letzte geschlechtsgebundene praxisrelevante Gesetz, steht jetzt aber allen offen. (In der Theorie gäbe es zusätzlich noch die Wehrpflicht, aber die ist ja ausgesetzt.)

Was du vielleicht meinst, ist aktive Gleichstellung aka Gegendiskriminierung, wie wir sie seit Jahrzehnten für Frauen haben. Aber das ist aus gutem Grund ein anderes Wort als GleichbeRECHTigung.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Nato hat Russland garantiert, keine offensiven Handlungen gegen Russland durchzuführen, sondern ein System kollektiver Verteidigung zu sein, daraus hat Russland den Schluss gezogen, dass hierzu die Nichterweiterung gen Osten dazuzählen wird, auch wenn dieser Punkt nicht explizit besprochen wurde.



Wieso wird eigentlich immer so getan, als wäre die NATO-Osterweiterung eine aktive Maßnahme der alten NATO-Staaten? Die Aufnahmegesuche gestellt und Aufnahmevorraussetzungen geschaffen haben die Neumitglieder gemäß deren Sicherheitsbedürniss. Und die waren genauso offensichtlich und sie zurückzuweisen, wäre mindestens genauso unfreundlich gewesen, nur halt gegenüber jemand anderem. Wenn Russland sich also bei jemandem beschweren möchte, dann bitte bei den Staaten, die in die NATO wollten. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur mit inklusiver Sprache setzt auch ein inklusives Denken ein.



Nach vier Jahrzehnten "-Innen" ohne 51% Frauenanteil bei den Bewerbungen von Polizei, Bundeswehr, Müllabfuhr, Klärwerkstauchern,... sollte doch langsam mal jedem klar geworden sein, dass Sprache bestenfalls einen kleinen Einfluss auf die Denkweise der Menschen hat.?! Ich seh ja ein, dass man bei formellen Werken darauf besteht, da z.B. Gesetze eben auf jeden zutreffen, aber einen absoluten Zusammenhang mit Denkweisen zu postulieren ist reichlich naiv.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und diese gestörten Existenzen sollen uns aus der Klima-,  Verkehrs- und allen anderen Katastrophen führen?
> Daß ich nicht lache.
> 
> Die Politclown haben sich seit dem Bestehen der Bundesrepublik und der DDR in allen Farben auf allen Gebieten gnadenlos blamiert...
> ...


Hast du überhaupt gewählt? Und wenn ja: wen?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2021)

Was Lindner gerade bei Frau Illner verzapft klingt irgendwie sehr nach "Staatsanleihe 2.0: Mehr Zinsen, noch weniger Risiko". Damit wäre schon Mal geklärt über welches Vehikel er Geld an "seine" Gutverdiener schenken wird.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2021)

Woher sollen aktuell mehr Zinsen kommen, solange der Leitzins <= 0 ist?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Gleichberechtigung ist seit 2017 gegeben. Die Eheschließung war das letzte geschlechtsgebundene praxisrelevante Gesetz, steht jetzt aber allen offen. (In der Theorie gäbe es zusätzlich noch die Wehrpflicht, aber die ist ja ausgesetzt.)



Nicht wirklich. Denn selbst beim Thema Ehe fehlt das Adoptionsrecht.

Das GG ist bei Art. 3 auch noch nicht angepasst.

Und das verfassungswidrige TSG und auch das Blutspendeverbot für Schwule ist weiterhin in Kraft, auch wenn da vor einigen Jahren der Zeitraum auf 12 Monate und vor kurzem auf 4 Monate verkürzt wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Denn selbst beim Thema Ehe fehlt das Adoptionsrecht.


Gelogen!
Das Adoptionsrecht steht 2017 vollumfänglich bei der Ehe für alle zur Verfügung.
Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend wie eine Lobby mit glatten Lügen Stimmung machen will.








						Regenbogenfamilie – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Mit dem Bundestagsbeschluss vom 30. Juni 2017 ist es gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren seit 1. Oktober 2017 erlaubt, eine Ehe einzugehen. Damit haben sie auch *das Recht*, gemeinschaftlich nichtleibliche Kinder zu adoptieren.





> Das GG ist bei Art. 3 auch noch nicht angepasst.
> 
> Und das verfassungswidrige TSG und auch das Blutspendeverbot für Schwule ist weiterhin in Kraft.


Wenn du keine anderen Probleme siehst.....


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend wie eine Lobby mit glatten Lügen Stimmung machen will.



Welche Lobby denn? Und welche Lüge?



			
				https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/drei-jahre-ehe-fuer-alle-viel-erreicht-noch-viel-zu-tun.724.de.html?dram:article_id=479611 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn während bei letzteren der Ehemann automatisch Vater eines in der Ehe geborenen Kindes wird, müssen lesbische Paare einen oft langwierigen Adoptionsprozess absolvieren, bis auch die Partnerin der tatsächlichen Mutter, die sogenannte Mit-Mutter, ein rechtliches Elternteil wird.



Gleichberechtigung sieht anders aus.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Lobby denn? Und welche Lüge?


Die Lüge, das du behauptest, beim Thema Ehe fehlt das Adoptionsrecht!

Als einer der stärksten Vertreter der Identitätspolitik in diesem Forum, dürften dir so ziemlich alle Entscheidungen und Rechte sehr wohl bewusst sein, schon gleich nach 4 Jahren und so wie du dich für Identitätspolitik hier im Forum einsetzt, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass du dich damit auch in deinem Privatleben auseinandersetzt oder ehrenamtlich tätig bist.
Insoweit ist deine Behauptung bzgl. Ehe für Alle und das es am Adoptionsrecht fehlt, eine glatte Lüge und pure Stimmungsmache, da es belegt falsch ist!


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2021)

Wie du oben siehst, hatte ich das einfach mit der Mit-Mutter/Vaterschaft verwechselt.

Was soll denn bitte Identitätspolitik heißen?
Ich setze mich einfach für (meine und auch deine) Grundrechte ein. 
Und da brauche ich auch kein Ehrenamt für. Das sollte Aufgabe jedes Demokraten sein.

Aber klar, dass Rechte wie du, gesellschaftliches Engagement gleich wieder verunglimpfen. Es könnte sich schließlich was verbessern.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (22. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht ja gerade auch um den Schutz und die Gleichberechtigung von Minderheiten jeglicher Art, dazu gehören auch Minderheiten beim Geschlecht. Die Gesellschaft muss bunter werden, da passt das binäre Denken bei den Genderthemen einfach nicht.


Tief in mir drin, ganz tief, da will etwas Millionär sein...


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist ist kein Luxus, sondern eine Sache, die sich im Vergleich zu sozialen Problemen ohne große Geldausgaben ändern lässt.



Und entsprechend auch kein einziges soziales Problem löst, oder auch nur einen deut mehr real existierende soziale Gerechtigkeit schafft.

Außerdem sollte man eigentlich so schlau sein und aus der Geschichte was gelernt haben, das man Sprache & Ausrucksweise eben nicht aus der soziall besser betuchten und interlektuellen Bubble  (Medien einbezogen) von oben herrab aufdiktiert werden kann.

Die DDR hat so etwas 40 Jahre versucht, vorzuschreiben was in Bezug auf Kritik & Ausdrucksweise gesagt und nicht gesagt werden darf, sowie genehm ist (kontrolliert von Partei, Stasi, Orts- & Betriebsgruppen, ect).
Bei den Menschen hat das aber nur eine gewisse "Kreativität" ausgelöst und sie haben Dinge die sie nicht direkt ausdrücken durften halt anders benannt, oder umschrieben, meinten aber exakt das selbe.

Es hat also ihre persönlichen Ansichten und Meinungen an keiner Stelle verändert, weil reale Probleme hat diese Sprachdiktatur in der DDR eben an keiner Stelle beseitig / verbessert und auch dieser Versuch, des aktuellen gendergerechten Sprachbrandings, wird absolut keinen deut mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit in der Gesellschaft schaffen und maximal nur zu mehr Spaltung und Ablehung führen:









						Umfrage von Infratest Dimap: Die Bürger wollen keine Gendersprache
					

Im öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk, an Hochschulen, in der Verwaltung wird inzwischen gegendert. Auch zwangsweise. Was halten die Menschen davon? Das Ergebnis einer Umfrage ist eindeutig.




					www.faz.net
				












						Kassel: Studierenden droht Punktabzug, wenn sie nicht gendergerecht schreiben
					

Die Universität Kassel stellt es Lehrenden frei, gendergerechte Sprache zur Prüfungsvoraussetzung zu machen. Einen Fall gibt es offenbar bereits.




					www.focus.de


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber klar, dass Rechte wie du, gesellschaftliches Engagement gleich wieder verunglimpfen. Es könnte sich schließlich was verbessern.


Ich verunglimpfe gar nichts, ich habe deine Behauptung bzgl. Ehe für Alle und fehlendes Adoptionsrecht, als Lüge bezeichnet, was sie auch ist, steht ja immer noch in deinem Post.



> Denn während bei letzteren der Ehemann automatisch Vater eines in der Ehe geborenen Kindes wird, müssen lesbische Paare einen oft langwierigen Adoptionsprozess absolvieren, bis auch die Partnerin der tatsächlichen Mutter, die sogenannte Mit-Mutter, ein rechtliches Elternteil wird.


Was rechtlich auch völlig richtig ist und anscheinend die Autoren beim deutschlandfunk nicht wirklich durchdrungen haben oder zu blöd sind zu kapieren!
Bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehepaaren liegt es doch auf der Hand das nur ein Elternteil, Erzeuger sein kann, der andere nicht, was bei hetero Ehen eben anders ist und hier auch der besondere Schutz der Ehe liegt, auch für das Kind. Auch bei jeder hetero Partnerschaft die keine Ehe ist, muss sogar der Erzeuger Vater den Adoptionsprozess durchlaufen, selbst wenn die Mutter ihn als Erzeuger/Vater angibt.
Bei Samenbanken mag das noch rechtlich unproblematisch sein, was du und der deutschlandfunk kritisieren, sobald aber andere Erzeugungsmodelle mit Menschen ins Spiel kommen, wird die ganze Sache rechtlich sehr kompliziert, insoweit ist es völlig in Ordnung das es da nochmal ein gesondertes rechtliches Verfahren gibt, weil ja immer *3* im Spiel sind bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehen/Partnerschaften und leiblichen Kindern.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also du bist nicht in der Lage, ein einziges Land auf dieser Erde zu benennen, in denen Minderheiten besser geschützt sind!
> Sagt halt alles!


Ich würde mal bei kleineren europäischen Staaten vorbei gucken 
Aber für die großen Staaten sollte diese Aussage zutreffen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sowohl die NATO (etwas weniger) als auch die EU sind auch Wertegemeinschaften, und alle haben sich zum Selbstimmungsrecht der Völker/Nationen bekannt, das ist ein *elementarer* Bestandteil des Wertekanons.


Deswegen dringt auch ein NATO Staat auf fremdes Staatsgebiet ein, schleust dort Terroristen ein, bekämpft eine Minderheit im Ausland, stachelt seine Staatsbürger im Ausland auf etc

Klingt nach Russland, ist aber die Türkei. Du wirst mir wohl kaum widersprechen, dass das zutrifft oder?


Don-71 schrieb:


> wäre die NATO Osterweiterung nicht gekommen, wäre Deutschland als größtes und mächtigtes Land in der Mitte von Europa und ziemlich sauren und sicherheitspolitisch angespannten osteuropäischen Ländern, automatisch wieder in eine Rolle als was auch immer zwischen diesen und und Russland hinein gezogen worden.


Also die EU ist ihrerseits de facto auch ein Militärbündnis. Eine mögliche politische Abmachung wäre daher gewesen diese Staaten nur in die EU aufzunehmen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> 5. Ist es ziemlich ausgechlossen eine Gesellschaft, demokratisch (ohne Gewalt), innehalb eines Jahrzehnts einen völlig neuen Lebensstandard/Stil aufzudrücken, der zumindestens für die Hälfte oder mehr, eventuell aus Verzicht besteht.


Ich empfehle mal so einige Jahrzehnte zurück zu gucken was die deutsche Gesellschaft zwar ohne Demokratie aber auch im großen und ganzen ohne Zwang bereit war an Lebensstandard temporär aufzugeben in der Hoffnung auf eine bessere Zukunft.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man eigentlich so schlau sein und aus der Geschichte was gelernt haben, das man Sprache & Ausrucksweise eben nicht aus der soziall besser betuchten und interlektuellen Bubble (Medien einbezogen) von oben herrab aufdiktiert werden kann.


Also Bismarck hat es im Kaiserreich sehr erfolgreich geschafft Begriffe ganz neu zu schaffen um Anglizismen oder Wörter aus anderen Sprachen zu ersetzen. Hatte dazu mal was verlinkt, aber das Wort "Fahrkarte" ist zumindest im Kontext Transportmittel Jahrzehnte jünger als die Eisenbahn in Deutschland. Vorher sagte man Billett.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klingt nach Russland, ist aber die Türkei. Du wirst mir wohl kaum widersprechen, dass das zutrifft oder?


Nein, tue ich nicht, aber Erdo konnte seine Sachen auch nur durchziehen, weil Trump den Freifahrtschein gegeben hat, bei anderen US Präsidenten, hätten da zumindestens Diskussionen über ernsthafte Konsequenzen auf der Tagesordnung gestanden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also die EU ist ihrerseits de facto auch ein Militärbündnis. Eine mögliche politische Abmachung wäre daher gewesen diese Staaten nur in die EU aufzunehmen.


Nicht dein ernst und vor allen dingen nicht Mitte bis Ende der 1990er Jahre, da waren wir Europäer ohne die Nato/USA nicht mal fähig in Europa, mit dem Balkan/Serbien fertig zu werden, das war die Zeit, in der das statt fand.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich empfehle mal so einige Jahrzehnte zurück zu gucken was die deutsche Gesellschaft zwar ohne Demokratie aber auch im großen und ganzen ohne Zwang bereit war an Lebensstandard temporär aufzugeben in der Hoffnung auf eine bessere Zukunft.


Nochmal meinen Beitrag lesen, auch zu diesem Punkt kannst du das Thema Abstraktion hinzufügen und eben das es damals keine Demokratie(n) waren.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also Bismarck hat es im Kaiserreich sehr erfolgreich geschafft Begriffe ganz neu zu schaffen um Anglizismen oder Wörter aus anderen Sprachen zu ersetzen. Hatte dazu mal was verlinkt, aber das Wort "Fahrkarte" ist zumindest im Kontext Transportmittel Jahrzehnte jünger als die Eisenbahn in Deutschland. Vorher sagte man Billett.


Bismarck hat die Deutsche Sprache zwar um ein paar Sprachkonstrukte "bereichert":









						Eiserne Wörter: Wie Bismarck die deutsche Sprache bereicherte - WELT
					

Otto von Bismarck, der vor 200 Jahren geboren wurde, war auch ein großer Stilist. Hier sind zehn Wörter und Redensarten, die er geprägt hat. Und zwei, die nicht von ihm stammen, obwohl jeder es denkt.




					www.welt.de
				




Den grundsätzlichen Sprachgebrauch hat er aber eigentlich an keiner Stelle aufdiktiert und neue rein deutsche Begriffe wurden daher meist nur für die Wörter geschaffen für die es bis dahin keine einheitliche Sprachreglung mit eigenen Wort im Deutschen gab (quasi wie beim Handy).

Und auch beim Billett existierte die Nutzung des Begriffs Fahrkarte schon bereits seit mindestens 1836 im Deutschen parallel dazu und hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Anpassung im allgemeinen Volksmund die Nutzung des Begriffs Billett schlicht in weiten Teilen abgelöst / verdrängt, so das man es da meines Wissens nach nur an den sprachgebrauchlichen Zeitgeist anpasste (ehnlich wie beim Portmonee, das im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch zunehmend weniger benutzt wird / gebräuchlich ist).

Eine vergleichbare Bismarcksche Sprachdiktatur, von oben herrab, wie in anderen Dingen, war dies in diesen Fällen aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber Erdo konnte seine Sachen auch nur durchziehen, weil Trump den Freifahrtschein gegeben hat, bei anderen US Präsidenten, hätten da zumindestens Diskussionen über ernsthafte Konsequenzen auf der Tagesordnung gestanden.


Guck dir mal an wann Erdogan Sachen durchgezogen hat. Ja der direkte Einmarsch war zu Trumps Zeiten, den Rest gab es auch vorher schon.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst


Doch. Zur Wende hatte alleine die Bundeswehr so viele Soldaten wie das Kaiserreich 1914 vor dem Krieg. Das Potential war im Prinzip da, auch wenn es nicht vollständig war.


Don-71 schrieb:


> auch zu diesem Punkt kannst du das Thema Abstraktion hinzufügen und eben das es damals keine Demokratie(n) waren.


Deutschland nicht, aber Frankreich hat nicht weniger geblutet und die Briten auch nicht.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine vergleichbare Bismarcksche Sprachdiktatur, von oben herrab, war dies in diesen Fällen nicht.


Es war der größte Eingriff einer deutschen Regierung in die Sprache (Ausnahme NS).

Gendern ist kein staatlicher Eingriff.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es war der größte Eingriff einer deutschen Regierung in die Sprache (Ausnahme NS).


Es war vielleicht mit der umfangreichste, aber solche Anpassungen im Amtsdeutschen und lehrdeutschen Sprachgebrauch, von staatlicher Seite, gibt es, auch in der BRD während des kalten Krieges, durchgängig bis heute.

Nur mal so beispielhaft, was von 1945 bis 1963 alles an neu geschaffenen Wörtern in den Deutschen Sprachgebrauch kam:









						WORTSCHÖPFUNGEN.
					

Seit Kriegsende hat der deutsche Wortschatz um etwa 50 000 Wörter zugenommen. Nach Forschungsergebnissen der Gesellschaft für deutsche Sprache sind über zwei Drittel der Neuschöpfungen Zusammensetzungen alter Wörter (Beispiele: Unterflurmotor, Düsenflugzeug…




					www.spiegel.de
				




Der Unterschied ist, das es bei sowas (von der NS Zeit mal abgesehen) meist schlicht um Anpassungen der Sprachverwendung an den im Volksmund sowieso schon verwendeten allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch geht, oder Wörter zur Definition von Dingen zu schaffen die es noch nicht in der Sprache gibt (gibt es im französischen / englischen, ect. ja auch öfters), nicht aber darum (wie zur NS-Zeit, oder auch bisweilen der DDR) Sprachgebrauch aufzudiktieren.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gendern ist kein staatlicher Eingriff.



Das habe ich auch an keiner Stelle geschrieben, oder behauptet!
Ich schrieb das eine sozial besser betuchte und interlektuelle Minderheitenbubble im Fall von gendern, von oben herab, versucht den Sprachgebrauch der "Allgemeinheit" zu branden.

Wobei es durchaus aus der selben Bubble auch Untesuchungen & Initativen dazu gibt wie man gendergerechte Sprache ins Amtsdeutsch & Lehrpläne staatlicher Schulen übernehmen könnte, es gibt also zumindest die Bestrebungen es auf eine staatliche Ebene zu bringen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch. Zur Wende hatte alleine die Bundeswehr so viele Soldaten wie das Kaiserreich 1914 vor dem Krieg. Das Potential war im Prinzip da, auch wenn es nicht vollständig war.


Ja stimmt, hätte aber mit 2 + 4 Verträgen kollidiert, da Deutschland/Nato an die UdSSR die Zusage gemacht haben abzurüsten. Es war ausgemacht das Deutschland und die Nato ihre Truppenstärke erheblich abbaut.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, hätte aber mit 2 + 4 Verträgen kollidiert, da Deutschland/Nato an die UdSSR die Zusage gemacht haben abzurüsten. Es war ausgemacht das Deutschland und die Nato ihre Truppenstärke erheblich abbaut.


Ich müsste jetzt nachsehen, aber auch da ging es doch um immernoch um gut über 300.000 Mann.
Dazu kommen ja noch die restlichen Staaten Europas. Man hätte da schon was aufbauen können.


----------



## seahawk (22. Oktober 2021)

Ihr lasst uns keine Wahl – bundesweiter Klimastreik am 22.10. in Berlin! | Fridays for Future
					

Ort: Brandenburger Tor, BerlinZeit: 12:00 Uhr Im Wahlkampf haben alle Parteien gezeigt, dass sie keine echte Antwort auf die Klimakrise liefern wollen – trotzdem sind es genau diese Parteien, die gerade in den Hinterzimmern des Regierungsviertels über unsere Zukunft verhandeln. Die Politik lässt...




					fridaysforfuture.de
				




Klimastreik heute in Berlin - macht mit! 

Erinnert SPD und Grüne an ihre Verantwortung! Keine Kompromisse beim Klimaschutz! 

Und die sinnvollen Forderungen:









						Forderungen für die ersten 100 Tage der neuen Bundesregierung | Fridays for Future
					

Im Wahlkampf hat sich jede demokratische Partei zum 1,5°-Ziel bekannt. Ausreichende Pläne zur Umsetzung dessen hat jedoch bis heute keine Partei vorgestellt. Deshalb fordern wir von der neuen Koalition in den ersten 100 Tagen die richtigen Weichen zu stellen, um das 1,5°-Ziel einhalten zu...




					fridaysforfuture.de


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Klimastreik heute in Berlin - macht mit!


Fährst du dahin?


----------



## Eckism (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab auch so ne Ökonichte...mal sehen, ob sie sich über ihren Taschenrechner freut, den sie bald für die Schule braucht.





__





						Laden…
					





					experimentis-shop.de
				




Er läuft hin, alles andere wäre lächerlich...


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Er läuft hin, alles andere wäre lächerlich...


Stimmt. Hätte Seahawk fragen müssen ob er dahin *geht*. 

*Edit:* Ich bestehe dabei auf das gehen und nicht laufen. Weil gehen umweltschonender ist.


----------



## seahawk (22. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fährst du dahin?


Muss arbeiten. Sonst wäre ich dabei. Natürlich in einem der Busse, die die Aktivisten und Aktivistinnen klimafreundlich nach Berlin bringen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schwefeldioxid in die Atmosphäre einbringen.
> Klar.
> Dann regnet es Schweflige /Schwefelsäure.


Nur Idioten kommen auf die Idee, Geoengineering betreiben zu wollen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Muss arbeiten. Sonst wäre ich dabei.


Logo.
Mit dem Millionär wird es wohl trotzdem nichts mehr.



seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich in einem der Busse, die die Aktivisten und Aktivistinnen klimafreundlich nach Berlin bringen.


Schieben sie?
Oder laufen die alten Schrottkisten mit Rapsöl?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schieben sie?
> Oder laufen die Alten Schrottkisten mit Rapsöl?


Es gibt Busse, die mit einer Brennstoffzelle angetrieben werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Busse, die mit einer Brennstoffzelle angetrieben werden.


So etwas kennen doch die Klimademonstranten gar nicht, weil sie ständig die Schule schwänzen.
Außerdem sind sind sie nicht alt genug für den Führerschein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So etwas kennen doch die Klimademonstranten gar nicht, weil sie ständig die Schule schwänzen.
> Außerdem sind sind sie nicht alt genug für den Führerschein.


Wie? Niemand schwänzt die Schule. Ein Schüler, der freitags demonstrieren will, bekommt eine Freistellung von der Schule, sofern benötigt. Da die Lehrer aber auch mitmachen, gilt das sowieso nicht als Schule schwänzen. sondern als Exkurs.


----------



## Eckism (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Busse, die mit einer Brennstoffzelle angetrieben werden.


Wir haben hier gelernt, Brennstoffzelle für die Mobilität ist Schmutz.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie? Niemand schwänzt die Schule. Ein Schüler, der freitags demonstrieren will, bekommt eine Freistellung von der Schule, sofern benötigt.


Schlaraffenland.
Und wann wird er verpaßte Stoff nachhgeholt?
Samstags?



Threshold schrieb:


> Da die Lehrer aber auch mitmachen, gilt das sowieso nicht als Schule schwänzen. sondern als Exkurs.


Ach, die Lehrer fahren.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schlaraffenland.
> Und wann wird er verpaßte Stoff nachhgeholt?
> Samstags?


Wieso muss der Stoff nachgeholt werden?
Giffey  wird Bürgermeisterin in Berlin und die hat beschissen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss der Stoff nachgeholt werden?
> Giffey  wird Bürgermeisterin in Berlin und die hat beschissen.


Was hat der Beschiß von Giffey mit den ausgefallenen Stunden zu tun?
Muß man jeden Scheiß gutheißen, nur weil "für die Umwelt" dransteht?

Es fallen so genug Stunden aus.
Ich hab mehrere Lehrer in der direkten Verwandschaft, die können den ganzen Tag davon erzählen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was hat der Beschiß von Giffey mit den ausgefallenen Stunden zu tun?
> Muß man jeden Scheiß gutheißen, nur weil "für die Umwelt" dransteht?
> 
> Es fallen so genug Stunden aus.
> Ich hab mehrere Lehrer in der direkten Verwandschaft, die können den ganzen Tag davon erzählen.


Es geht darum, dass die Politik keine Nachhaltigkeit kennt und nichts für die nachfolgende Generation macht.
Die Jugend geht auf die Straße um für ihre Interessen was zu fordern und das ist ja auch richtig so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass die Politik keine Nachhaltigkeit kennt und nichts für die nachfolgende Generation macht.


Sorry, das wissen wir doch.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Jugend geht auf die Straße um für ihre Interessen was zu fordern und das ist ja auch richtig so.


Das kann man auch in der Freizeit machen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, das wissen wir doch.


Und das findest du gut?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das kann man auch in der Freizeit machen.


Streikt die Bahn in ihrer Freizeit?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Streikt die Bahn in ihrer Freizeit?


Sind wir hier im Kindergarten?

Es geht um die ausgefallenen Stunden.
Wenn das regelmäßig passiert, fehlt da viel Wissen.
Das ist meist nicht so einfach nachzuholen und wirkt sich auf später aus.

Man sieht ja, was hier manchmal antanzt ... .


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sind wir hier im Kindergarten?


Frag mal die Bahnreisenden, ob das Kindergarten war.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es geht um die ausgefallenen Stunden.
> Wenn das regelmäßig passiert, fehlt da viel Wissen.
> Das ist meist nicht so einfach nachzuholen und wirkt sich auf später aus.


Dass die Schulen über viele Monate geschlossen waren, wirkte sich viel mehr aus.
Und da hat die Politik komplett versagt.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Schulen über viele Monate geschlossen waren, wirkte sich viel mehr aus.
> Und da hat die Politik komplett versagt.


Der nächste Pandemie Leugner, dir ist echt nicht zu helfen!


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der nächste Pandemie Leugner, dir ist echt nicht zu helfen!


Die Politik hat  also alles  richtig gemacht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal die Bahnreisenden, ob das Kindergarten war.


Die sind doch mit den Lehrern im Öko-Bus gefahren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass die Schulen über viele Monate geschlossen waren, wirkte sich viel mehr aus.
> Und da hat die Politik komplett versagt.


Die Politik hat schon vorher versagt durch viele Ausfallstunden und ein wirres Schulsystem.
In der Coronazeit haben viele Eltern versagt, weil sie ihren Kindern nichts beibringen konnten.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Politik hat  also alles  richtig gemacht?


Ja natürlich, hat sie zum großen Teil vieles richtig gemacht, du als Sessel Politiker, hättest natürlich durch deine überwältigende Erfahrungen mit Pandemien es noch viel besser hinbekommen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Politik hat schon vorher versagt durch viele Ausfallstunden und ein wirres Schulsystem.


Du lebst in einem föderalen System, solltest du wissen und da Schule Ländersache ist, gibt es halt von Bundesland zu Bundesland Unterschiede. Das kann man gut oder schlecht finden, ist aber dem System geschuldet und funktioniert eigentlich seit 1871 relativ gut, so lange es nicht "ideologisch auf Länderebene politisch missbraucht" wird.
Auch gab es Jahr im letzten Jahrzehnt durchaus eine Menge Angleichungen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ihr lasst uns keine Wahl – bundesweiter Klimastreik am 22.10. in Berlin! | Fridays for Future
> 
> 
> Ort: Brandenburger Tor, BerlinZeit: 12:00 Uhr Im Wahlkampf haben alle Parteien gezeigt, dass sie keine echte Antwort auf die Klimakrise liefern wollen – trotzdem sind es genau diese Parteien, die gerade in den Hinterzimmern des Regierungsviertels über unsere Zukunft verhandeln. Die Politik lässt...
> ...



Allerdings mal wieder zu einer Uhrzeit, wo die Leute in der Regel auf Arbeit oder in der Schule sind und nicht hingehen können.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll denn bitte Identitätspolitik heißen?



Damit wäre das auch geklärt, dass das wieder so ein rechtsextremer Kampfbegriff ist. 








						Debatte über "Identitätspolitik - Negativpreis "Goldene Kartoffel" für bürgerliche Medien von TAZ bis DLF
					

Der Negativpreis der Neuen deutschen Medienmacher, die "Goldene Kartoffel" 2021, geht in diesem Jahr an die bürgerlichen Medien wegen der Debatte über "Identitätspolitik".  Diese habe "rechtsradikale Thesen normalisiert und salonfähig gemacht", teilte die Journalistenorganisation in Berlin mit...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				











						"Goldene Kartoffel" für Debatte über "Identitätspolitik"
					

Der Negativpreis der Neuen deutschen Medienmacher*innen geht in diesem Jahr an die bürgerlichen Medien von "taz" bis "FAZ", die "rechtsradikale Erzählungen salonfähig gemacht" hätten. (Kunst & Kultur - Medien)




					www.queer.de
				




Warum Demokratie partikulare Positionierung erfordert:








						Konstruktivistische Identitätspolitik - Zeitschrift für Politikwissenschaft
					

Identity politics is subject to similar critiques in contemporary public debate and political theory. A central topos of this critique is that identity politics is essentializing: it fixes subjects to their social position and resorts to a politics of particularity that leads to divisions in...




					link.springer.com
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und entsprechend auch kein einziges soziales Problem löst, oder auch nur einen deut mehr real existierende soziale Gerechtigkeit schafft.



Manchmal muss man einfach realistisch bleiben. Soziale Gerechtigkeit kann man mit der FDP doch eh vergessen. Da hätte es schon für Rot-Grün-Rot reichen müssen.

Also mehr als 12€ Mindestlohn ist da wohl nicht zu erwarten in die Richtung. 
Mietendeckel und bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen wurden schon in den Vorsondierungen abgesägt.









						Koalitionsgespräche: Wo sich die Ampel-Partner einig sind
					

Bei den Koalitionsgesprächen ist meist von Knackpunkten die Rede. Dabei lohnt auch ein Blick auf die Gemeinsamkeiten. SPD, Grüne und FDP planen einige Gesetzesänderungen, die den Alltag vieler Menschen verändern können. Von Björn Dake.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du lebst in einem föderalen System, solltest du wissen und da Schule Ländersache ist, gibt es halt von Bundesland zu Bundesland Unterschiede. Das kann man gut oder schlecht finden, ist aber dem System geschuldet und funktioniert eigentlich seit 1871 relativ gut,


Zieh mal um mit Kindern.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zieh mal um mit Kindern.


Oh man, muss ich nicht!

Ich bin mit 10 Jahren von Hessen nach Bayern gezogen, hessische Grundschule auf bayrisches Gymnasium, Anfang der 6 Klasse von Bayern nach Niedersachsen, vom bayrischen Gymnasium auf die niedersächsische Orientierungsstufe, auf Grund von nur einem 1/2 Jahr gab es nur eine Realschulempfehlung, die ich dann bis zur 10 Klasse besucht habe und von dort auf die Oberstufe einer Gesamtschule, mit anschließenden Abitur.
Studiert habe ich in BW und RP.
Ich habe das selber alles erlebt, mittlerweile gibt es ja zumindesten einheitliche Abiturprüfungen, und einen ziemlich abgestimmten "Stoffplan" von denen man zu meiner Zeit noch meilenweit entfernt war.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso wird eigentlich immer so getan, als wäre die NATO-Osterweiterung eine aktive Maßnahme der alten NATO-Staaten? Die Aufnahmegesuche gestellt und Aufnahmevorraussetzungen geschaffen haben die Neumitglieder gemäß deren Sicherheitsbedürniss. Und die waren genauso offensichtlich und sie zurückzuweisen, wäre mindestens genauso unfreundlich gewesen, nur halt gegenüber jemand anderem. Wenn Russland sich also bei jemandem beschweren möchte, dann bitte bei den Staaten, die in die NATO wollten.



Weils beides war. Die "alte NATO" war happy, die neuen Mitglieder waren happy, alle waren happy - außer Russland.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Muß man jeden Scheiß gutheißen, nur weil "für die Umwelt" dransteht?


Nun meiner Erfahrung nach bringen es diejenigen, die keinen Freitag in der Schule verpassen sollten eh nicht besonders weit.

Was ist denn an der Uni? Frag mal wie oft die Studenten in den Vorlesungen sind? Ich guck mir das meiste nicht an und bin trotzdem recht erfolgreich also relativ gute Note und bin nirgends durchgefallen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Uni? Frag mal wie oft die Studenten in den Vorlesungen sind?


Wieso fragen?
Ich hab 12 Semester studiert.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wieso fragen?
> Ich hab 12 Semester studiert.


Aber auf einer NVA Uni oder?


----------



## hoffgang (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich guck mir das meiste nicht an und bin trotzdem recht erfolgreich also relativ gute Note und bin nirgends durchgefallen.



Und bei der Beförderung zum Leutnant hat bestimmt einer in seiner Rede davon Gesprochen, dass dein Jahrgang die Zukunft der Bundeswehr sei...

Geschichte wiederholt sich.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, hat sie zum großen Teil vieles richtig gemacht, du als Sessel Politiker, hättest natürlich durch deine überwältigende Erfahrungen mit Pandemien es noch viel besser hinbekommen.


Waren  deine Kinder auch zu Hause als die Schulen dicht waren?


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun meiner Erfahrung nach bringen es diejenigen, die keinen Freitag in der Schule verpassen sollten eh nicht besonders weit.


Ich finde es zwar auch übertrieben, den Schülern immer Schulschwänzen vorzuwerfen, aber manche Schüler sind auf jede Stunde in ihren Problemfächern angewiesen. Nicht jeder Schüler ist hochintelligent und es geht auch um normale Abschlüsse.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Waren  deine Kinder auch zu Hause als die Schulen dicht waren?


Da ich keine eigenen Kinder habe, nein, aber ich habe für einige Familien aus dem Bekanntenkreis Lehrer und auch Betreuungsperson gespielt, wenn das meine Zeit zugelasen hat.
Desweiteren spielt mein persönlicher Status bei der Meinungsfindung nicht die geringste Rolle!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Lobby denn? Und welche Lüge?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie du oben siehst, hatte ich das einfach mit der Mit-Mutter/Vaterschaft verwechselt.



Schon ein Bisschen peinlich, wenn man einer explizit gemachten Aussage 1:1 wiederspricht und dann nicht mal den Inhalt der Aussage verstanden hat, wa? 



> Gleichberechtigung sieht anders aus.



Nö. Gleichberechtigugn sieht genau so aus. Was anders aussieht: Verständnis. Deinerseits. Der Grundgedanke der Geburtsurkunde ist es, die leiblichen Eltern eines Kindes festzuhalten. Das können aus rein biologischen Gründen nicht zwei Personen weiblichen Geschlechts sein.



Spoiler



"Geschlecht" im Sinne des Autors dieses Post bezeichnet, passend zum jahrhundertelang üblichen, deutschen Sprachgebrauches das biologische Geschlecht einer Person. Als das, was im englischen "sex" wäre. Nicht gemeint ist "gender", wofür es zwecks missverständnissfreier Kommunikation aus gutem Grund den Ausdruck "gesellschaftliche Rolle" gibt.



Ich kann nachvollziehen, warum man die Geburtsurkunde in dieser Form gerne abschaffen möchte und stattdessen ein Dokument fordert, in dem die Sorgewilligen festgehalten werden. Diese Forderung nach einer komplett neu Zielsetzung soll man aber bitte nicht mit der falschen Unterstellung verknüpfen, es mangele an Gleichberechtigung.

Und möge auch bitte ALLE Konsequenzen bedenken. Für die bislang festgehaltenen, biologischen Eltern gibt es nämlich auch eine SorgePFLICHT. Wenn man stattdessen nur noch Sorgewillige amtlich festhält, dann können leibliche Väter und Mütter auch die Eintragung ablehnen und den Säugling mit dem jeweils anderen Elternteil oder ganz allein im Krankenhaus sitzen lassen. Ganz feine Forderung im Namen der Menschlichkeit also, die da verbreitet wird...




RyzA schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hätte Seahawk fragen müssen ob er dahin *geht*.



Ich hab deine Frage ehrlich gesagt gleich als Zynismus mit Betonung genau auf diesem Aspekt gelesen  .




Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Busse, die mit einer Brennstoffzelle angetrieben werden.



Aber fahren die auch ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen auf saftigen Weiden? Die Benutzung dutzender Meter breiter, natürliche Habitate zerteilender Asphaltbänder ("Autobahn") ist ja wohl ebensowenig akzeptabel, wie feinste Partikel ("Abrieb") eines schlecht verrotenden, von Menschen geschaffen Stoffes ("Gummi") in der Landschaft zu verteilen, für dessen Produktion auch noch Regenwald abgeholzt wurde.

Gerade Berlin hat nun wirklich eine arschgeile Bahnanbindung in jede Richtung. Das einzige andere Verkehrsmittel zur Anreise, dass akzeptabel wäre, sind Fahrräder.


QUOTE="hoffgang, post: 10875954, member: 71348"]
Weils beides war. Die "alte NATO" war happy, die neuen Mitglieder waren happy, alle waren happy - außer Russland.[/QUOTE]

Ja, "beides". Trotzdem wird aber immer nur thematisiert, dass die NATO happy war und eben nicht "beides". Dass es auch Staaten gab, die aus verdammt guten Gründen eine Schutzmacht gegen Russland gesucht haben. Gründe, für die die NATO rein gar nichts und Russland verdammt viel kann.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> aber manche Schüler sind auf jede Stunde in ihren Problemfächern angewiesen. Nicht jeder Schüler ist hochintelligent und es geht auch um normale Abschlüsse.


Ja dann liegt es auch in deren Verantwortung nichts zu verpassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass es auch Staaten gab, die aus verdammt guten Gründen eine Schutzmacht gegen Russland gesucht haben. Gründe, für die die NATO rein gar nichts und Russland verdammt viel kann.



Das ist sicherlich, gerade wenn man die Geschichte nach 1918 auf dem Baltikum und Balkan im Bezug auf Russland / die SU anschaut nicht verwunderlich und mehr als verständlich.

Allerdings muss man sich im politischen NATO-Dunstkreis halt eben auch die berechtigte Frage gefallen lassen ob die NATO nach dem Ende des Kalten Krieges dafür noch das richtige & angemessene Instrument gewesen ist, oder ob es Beispielsweise nicht deutlich intelligenter, "smarter" und weniger provokant gewesen wäre dafür ein rein europäisches Verteidigungsbündnis, ohne Beteiligung der USA, im Rahmen der Europäischen Union zu gründen, das sicherlich im Bezug auf Russland bei den interessierten Bündniswilligen auf dem Balkan und Baltikum den gleichen Zweck hätte erfüllen können.

Allerdings eben auch ohne auf Russland den direkten Eindruck zu erwecken das die USA über die NATO versuchen würden den Umstand das Russland durch den Zusammenbruch der SU ebenso außenpolitisch wie innenpolitisch drastisch geschwächt gewesen ist auszunutzen, um ihren vermeindlich eigenen poitischen, wie auch militärischen, Einflussbereich auszuweiten.

Natürlich hätte das aber auch erfordert das sich die EU-Staaten nicht, trotz Ende des Kalten Krieges, außenpolitisch, wie militärisch, weitere 30 Jahre und mehr auf dem Rücken der USA ausruhen und selber Initative für mehr militärische Eigenständigkeit & Selbstständigkeit an den Tag gelegt hätten und natürlich hätte man dann auch nicht, wie geschehen, die letzten 30 Jahre die Militärausgaben in diesen Maße zusammensparen können.

Das natürlich durchaus auch schon klar bei dem Gedankengang.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber auf einer NVA Uni oder?


Das kam noch dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das kam noch dazu.


Eben, ganz anderes Umfeld und bei euch war in den Vorlesungen wahrscheinlich sogar Anwesenheitspflicht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben, ganz anderes Umfeld und bei euch war in den Vorlesungen wahrscheinlich sogar Anwesenheitspflicht?


Das war dem Prof. völlig Rille.

Physik und Bauelementephysik war voll, bei den Konstruktionselmenten waren im Hörsaal so 30 ... 50 Leute, die alle 10 Durchschläge geschrieben haben (Kopierer gab es nicht).
3 Stunden am Samstag war halt ein blöder Termin, wenn man auch mal nach Hause wollte. 

Bei den Klausuren war dann die Bude brechend voll und man mußte schon so eine halbe Stunde vorher kommen, um einen einigermaßen günstigen Platz zu bekommen.

Bei der NVA an der OHS in Löbau war natürlich Anwesenheitspflicht.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man stattdessen nur noch Sorgewillige amtlich festhält, dann können leibliche Väter und Mütter auch die Eintragung ablehnen und den Säugling mit dem jeweils anderen Elternteil oder ganz allein im Krankenhaus sitzen lassen.



Das geht doch heute schon, nennt sich Baby-Klappe. 

Und das die Mütter sitzen gelassen werden ist doch auch nichts neues. Alleinerziehende gibt es Millionen.

Also das ist schon etwas Populismus solche irrationalen Vorstellungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke der Geburtsurkunde ist es, die leiblichen Eltern eines Kindes festzuhalten. Das können aus rein biologischen Gründen nicht zwei Personen weiblichen Geschlechts sein.


Nur ist es so, dass in hetero-Paaren, immer der Mann als Vater anerkannt wird, ohne das da ein Vaterschaftstest gefordert wird. Und oft ist es jemand ganz anderes. 

Wenn es rein nach biologischer Abstammung geht, müsste man da auch Vergewaltiger, deren Tat zu einer Schwangerschaft geführt hat, da eintragen.
Oder bei Samenspende.

Und bei Leihmutterschaft sind auch biologisch/medizinisch zwei Mütter da.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade Berlin hat nun wirklich eine arschgeile Bahnanbindung in jede Richtung. Das einzige andere Verkehrsmittel zur Anreise, dass akzeptabel wäre, sind Fahrräder.



Von der Strecke her vielleicht. Aber die Zuverlässigkeit ist eine Katastrophe. 
Gestern war den ganzen Abend eine Störung am Südkreuz.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und das die Mütter sitzen gelassen werden ist doch auch nichts neues. Alleinerziehende gibt es Millionen.


Mit Unterhaltsrechten und Pflichten!


DKK007 schrieb:


> Also das ist schon etwas Populismus solche irrationalen Vorstellungen.


Das ist Recht in einem Rechtsstaat!


DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ist es so, dass in hetero-Paaren, immer der Mann als Vater anerkannt wird, ohne das da ein Vaterschaftstest gefordert wird. Und oft ist es jemand ganz anderes.


Nur bei *Eheleuten*, bei allen anderen Paaren, selbst wenn sie schon ein Jahrzehnt zusammenleben und die Mutter ihren Partner als Vater/Erzeuger angibt, tritt die haargenau gleiche rechtliche Regelung und Prozess in Kraft!


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es rein nach biologischer Abstammung geht, müsste man da auch Vergewaltiger, deren Tat zu einer Schwangerschaft geführt hat, da eintragen.


Werden sie, denn sie sind Unterhaltspflichtig!


DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder bei Samenspende.


Hier gibt es die einzige rechtliche Grauzone!


DKK007 schrieb:


> Und bei Leihmutterschaft sind auch biologisch/medizinisch zwei Mütter da.


Nein! Rechtlich ist sonnenklar/glasklar geregelt das die austragende und gebärende Frau die rechtliche Mutter ist, auch wenn sie die Eizelle einer anderen Frau austrägt, die hat ersteinmal keinerlei Rechte an dem Kind.








						Leihmutter – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, hat sie zum großen Teil vieles richtig gemacht, du als Sessel Politiker, hättest natürlich durch deine überwältigende Erfahrungen mit Pandemien es noch viel besser hinbekommen.



Nein, hat Sie nicht.

Die Politik hat sehr sehr viel falsch gemacht, Entscheidungen aus Gründen getroffen, die nicht zum Wohle der Menschen, sondern zum Wohle des eigenen Selbstbildes waren (Stichwort Kanzlerkandidatur), gegen jeden Sinn & Verstand (Aufhebung der Quarantänepflicht in NRW 2020), extrem schlecht kommuniziert (16 Corona (Einreise)verordnungen, allesamt unterschiedlich & die Einführung eines landesweiten Verordnung 3 mal verschoben). Widersprüche ohne Ende. Luftfilter bringen angeblich nix sagt NRW. Deswegen stehen genau diese Filter in Beamtenstuben, aber nicht in Schulen.

Maskenversagen. Testversagen. Kontrollversagen. Ämter die keine Ahnung haben, keinen Notfallplan, Botschaften, die Reisende abgewiesen haben, Hotlines bei denen keiner abnimmt...

Ein riesiges Chaos. Auch weil die Politik oft abgewägt hat, lieber das Volk zufrieden zu stellen, statt notwendige Maßnahmen umzusetzen, nur um dann festzustellen, geht doch nicht ohne.
Aktuelle Pleite der Regierung - Spahn will die epidemische Lage abschaffen, die Bundesländer nicht. Man fragt sich, will Spahn hier was für seine Beliebtheitswerte tun, auch da der Machtkampf in der Union bevorsteht, oder handelt er zum Wohle des Landes? Die BL sagen, letzteres wäre eher nicht der Fall.

Sorry, aber es gab gewaltiges Verbesserungspotential was Corona angeht. Und ja, man hätte es wissen können, es gab genug Pandemieprognosemodelle mit denen man hätte arbeiten können. Aber wenn Entscheider halt ihre wissenschaftlichen Berater entlassen muss man sich nicht wundern.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, hat Sie nicht.
> 
> Die Politik hat sehr sehr viel falsch gemacht, Entscheidungen aus Gründen getroffen, die nicht zum Wohle der Menschen, sondern zum Wohle des eigenen Selbstbildes waren (Stichwort Kanzlerkandidatur), gegen jeden Sinn & Verstand (Aufhebung der Quarantänepflicht in NRW 2020), extrem schlecht kommuniziert (16 Corona (Einreise)verordnungen, allesamt unterschiedlich & die Einführung eines landesweiten Verordnung 3 mal verschoben). Widersprüche ohne Ende. Luftfilter bringen angeblich nix sagt NRW. Deswegen stehen genau diese Filter in Beamtenstuben, aber nicht in Schulen.
> 
> ...


Ich messe das immer im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, weil ich kein Anhänger davon bin, das am Deutschen Wesen grundsätlich die ganze Welt genesen soll. 
Deine Kritik ist in Teilen berechtigt, gemessen an allen anderen Ländern dieser Welt wo Menschen und politische Handlungen eine Rolle spielen, schneidet man ganz gut ab.

Na wenn du schon Spahn kritisierst (mache ich auch), was sagst du dann erst zu Kubiki, der könnte Justizminister werden und möchte am liebsten Trump und Johnson nachahmen?
Er empfindet das als Frechheit, das Söder einen einheitlichen Plan fordert.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich messe das immer im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, weil ich kein Anhänger davon bin, das am Deutschen Wesen grundsätlich die ganze Welt genesen soll.


Mir ist der Rest der Welt in dem Bezug egal, mir doch Wurscht wenn Bananerepubliken wie die USA abkacken, aber wir sollen gefälligst #1 in der Pandemiebekämpfung sein und uns nicht damit zufrieden geben, dass wir besser dastehen als Entwicklungsländer.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Na wenn du schon Spahn kritisierst (mache ich auch), was sagst du dann erst zu Kubiki, der könnte Justizminister werden und möchte am liebsten Trump und Johnson nachahmen?
> Er empfindet das als Frechheit, das Söder einen einheitlichen Plan fordert.


Kubicki ist aktuell nicht Teil der Regierung, von daher seh ich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen seinen Forderungen und meiner Kritik an handelnden Personen. Dass Kubicki ein Idiot ist muss ich nicht wiederholen, dass er falsch liegt, auch nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Mir ist der Rest der Welt in dem Bezug egal, mir doch Wurscht wenn Bananerepubliken wie die USA abkacken, aber wir sollen gefälligst #1 in der Pandemiebekämpfung sein und uns nicht damit zufrieden geben, *dass wir besser dastehen als Entwicklungsländer.*


Das ist ja purer Schwachsinn, wir sind irgendwo unter den 10 Besten, also spare dir diesen Unsinn.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich in einer Klausur der beste bin bringt mir das auch nicht viel, wenn die Note eine 5.0 ist


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ja purer Schwachsinn, wir sind irgendwo unter den 10 Besten, also spare dir diesen Unsinn.


Nochmal: Das ist mir egal ob wir "unter den 10 Besten sind" wenn ich mir die Vergleichsgruppe anschaue und mir vor Augen halte, wie mies unsere Performance dabei war. Außerdem, wie rechnest du das? Tote? Wirtschaftlicher Schaden? Stimmung in der Bevölkerung?

Purer Schwachsinn ist, das Versagen von Bund und Ländern in vielerlei Hinsicht damit zu rechtfertigen, dass andere noch schlechter gehandelt haben. Das ist weder der Krise zuträglich, noch dem Lessons Learned für die Zukunft. Eine solche Sichtweise lehne ich ab.

Knallharte Aufarbeitung, Lehren aus Corona ziehen und Resilienz nicht zum dummen Schlagwort verkommen lassen!


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einer Klausur der beste bin bringt mir das auch nicht viel, wenn die Note eine 5.0 ist


Ja wir sind in Deutschland alle Supermenschen, eure Einstellung ist mehr als merkwürdig und schreit zum Himmel.
Der Vergleichmaßstab sind andere Menschen/Länder und nicht Fantasien oder Visionen.
Wer die hat sollte zum Arzt gehen, hier bin ich ganz bei Helmut Schmidt.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer die hat sollte zum Arzt gehen, hier bin ich ganz bei Helmut Schmidt.


Man ist ja eben nicht zum Arzt gegangen oder hat nicht genug auf ihn gehört

Hör dir doch mal Drosten an wie sehr er sich auf die Zunge beißt wenn er es vermeidet über die Politik zu sprechen


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja wir sind in Deutschland alle Supermenschen, eure Einstellung ist mehr als merkwürdig und schreit zum Himmel.
> Der Vergleichmaßstab sind andere Menschen/Länder und nicht Fantasien oder Visionen.
> Wer die hat sollte zum Arzt gehen, hier bin ich ganz bei Helmut Schmidt.



Sorry, ich hab nun mal den Anspruch, dass meine Regierung vernünftig und richtig handelt und nicht, dass wir uns damit brüsten, dass andere auch nicht besser dran seien.
Liegt bei mir vllt daran, dass meine Frau und ich seit Februar 2020 voll mit der Pandemie zu tun haben und versuchen den Bums hier am laufen zu halten.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab nun mal den Anspruch, dass meine Regierung vernünftig und richtig handelt und nicht, dass wir uns damit brüsten, dass andere auch nicht besser dran seien.
> Liegt bei mir vllt daran, dass meine Frau und ich seit Februar 2020 voll mit der Pandemie zu tun haben und versuchen den Bums hier am laufen zu halten.


Und das ist bei anderen vernünftigen Leuten anders?
Ich habe eine rheumakranke Mutter, die Krebsmedikamente bekommt, der geht es so im Alltag gut, weil sie medikamentös gut eingestellt ist, nach Aussage 3 verschiedener Ärzte würde eine Corona Infektion mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einem schweren Verlauf bis hin zum Tod führen. Also erzähle mir nichts über Corona und den Bums am Laufen zu halten.
Klar gab es Fehler bei der Politik, teilweise auch erheblich, gemessen an der restlichen Welt, aber deutlich weniger und Selbstverantwortung gehört für mich auch zum Leben, wenn man seine Gehirnzellen beisammen hat.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar gab es Fehler bei der Politik, teilweise auch erheblich, gemessen an der restlichen Welt, aber deutlich weniger und Selbstverantwortung gehört für mich auch zum Leben, wenn man seine Gehirnzellen beisammen hat.


Selbstverantwortung kann aber nur so weit gehen, wie ich rechtliche Grundlagen dazu habe.
Die Arbeitsstättenverordnung hat z.b. Unternehmen angewiesen, Mitarbeiter wenn möglich ins Home Office zu schicken. Für viele war das ein logischer Schluss, für viele Unternehmer aber nicht, weil er Mehrkosten verursacht hat (zunächst) durch die Anschaffung von IT Gerät. Da geht nicht viel mit "Selbstverantwortung" wenn die Unternehmensführung einen anderen Blickwinkel hat.

Dasselbe mit geschlossenen Kitas / KiGas / Schulen. Oh ja Selbstverantwortung, geil. Was machste denn, wenn das Kind nicht betreut werden kann? Auf Kulanz vom AG hoffen, weil man die Fehltage für ein krankes Kind schon aufgebraucht hat? Richtig gut wirds, wenn man als Familie in 2 verschiedenen Bundesländern arbeitet. Da kommen ganz lustige Sachen bei rum.

Selbstverantwortung heißt ja auch, sich informieren.
Kann man versuchen, also bei Ämtern, oder der Hotline der Bundesländer. Kann man aber auch lassen, denn mehr als ein FAQ vorlesen hat man da nicht bekommen. Trust me, ich hab mit den Hotlines ALLER Bundesländer telefoniert. Mehrfach. Alleine dass dies notwendig war ist eine Katastrophe. Geht aber nicht anders wenn Bayern seine Regelung für Grenzgänger  & Pendler im Alleingang ändert.

Es braucht staatliche Regelungen um eine Pandemie zu bekämpfen. Und diese dürfen halt nicht widersprüchlich, sinnlos, verspätet, nutzlos, oder ohne Kontrolle sein.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2021)

Viele schaffen es ja noch nicht mal eine Maske zu tragen oder sich impfen zu lassen. So viel zum Thema Selbstverantwortung.


----------



## Poulton (23. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> oder sich impfen zu lassen


Und das sogar unabhängig von Corona. Erschreckend wie lange man rumgeeiert hat, vorallem auch Leute wie Spahn, als es um eine Impfpflicht gegen Masern ging. Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, wie weit man in der DDR mal in der Bekämpfung davon war, eben durch die Impfpflicht.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und das sogar unabhängig von Corona. Erschreckend wie lange man rumgeeiert hat, vorallem auch Leute wie Spahn, als es um eine Impfpflicht gegen Masern ging. Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, wie weit man in der DDR mal in der Bekämpfung davon war, eben durch die Impfpflicht.


Mal ganz ehrlich bist du dir eigentlich über deine eigene rechtliche "Systematik" auch nur ansatzweise im klaren?
Soweit ich weiß bist du strikt gegen z.B. eine Beschneidung (wenn ich mich aus dem Gedächtnis irre Entschuldigung) und siehst das als Körperverletzung, siehst aber eine Impflicht als völlig legitim.
Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin ebenfalls "eigentlich" für eine Impfpflicht, aber ich kann die rechtliche Problematik einordnen, nur wer der Impfpflicht das Wort redet und eine Beschneidung als Körperverletzung verurteilt, hat keinerlei rechtliche Systematik und hat auch nicht wirklich Recht verstanden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2021)

Welcher gesellschaftliche Nutzen soll denn aus einer Beschneidung folgen? (Stichwort: Zweck)
Dazu ist das ein dauerhafter körperlicher Eingriff.

Bei der Impfung hat man einen kleinen Piks, dann tut einem vielleicht 1-2 Tage der Arm weh und man hat Fieber und danach ist alles wieder wie vorher.



> Verhältnismäßigkeit verlangt, dass jede Maßnahme, die in Grundrechte eingreift, einen legitimen öffentlichen Zweck verfolgt und überdies geeignet, erforderlich und _verhältnismäßig im engeren Sinn_ („angemessen“) ist. Eine Maßnahme, die diesen Anforderungen nicht entspricht, ist rechtswidrig.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2021)

Stellt euch einfach mal vor man hätte eine Impfpflicht die man durchsetzen müsste, ganz unabhängig wie das rechtlich zu beurteilen ist.
Aber für alles abseits von Lebenswichtigen Sachen (Lebensmittel, ÖPNV etc) 2G zu verlangen wäre ein weiterer
Schritt, nachdem die Tests nun kosten.
Dann könnte man den Arbeitsgebern noch erlauben, dass sie wie in den USA handeln dürfen aka du bist geimpft oder darfst dir einen neuen Job suchen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da ich keine eigenen Kinder habe, nein, aber ich habe für einige Familien aus dem Bekanntenkreis Lehrer und auch Betreuungsperson gespielt, wenn das meine Zeit zugelasen hat.
> Desweiteren spielt mein persönlicher Status bei der Meinungsfindung nicht die geringste Rolle!


Du hast also, wie meist, keine Ahnung von der Materie, meinst aber mitreden zu müssen.
Ich weiß genau, wie das war, denn ich habe zwei Kinder und weiß, was die letzten 18 Monate bedeutet haben und dass die Politik selbstverständlich versagt hat, denn gerade dort hätte sie viel mehr machen müssen. Hat sie aber nicht. Alles wurde verschleppt und auf später verschoben.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast also, wie meist, keine Ahnung von der Materie, meinst aber mitreden zu müssen.
> Ich weiß genau, wie das war, denn ich habe zwei Kinder und weiß, was die letzten 18 Monate bedeutet haben und dass die Politik selbstverständlich versagt hat, denn gerade dort hätte sie viel mehr machen müssen. Hat sie aber nicht. Alles wurde verschleppt und auf später verschoben.


Homeschooling war ein Desaster. Total schlecht organisiert und ausgestattet.


----------



## Lotto (23. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Impfung hat man einen kleinen Piks, dann tut einem vielleicht 1-2 Tage der Arm weh und man hat Fieber und danach ist alles wieder wie vorher.



In der Regel ja. Ich hatte kein Fieber, nur drei Tage Kopfschmerzen und einen Tag Schwindelanfälle. Andere sterben an den Folgen. Ist zwar selten, aber eben nicht unmöglich.
Ja ich bin geimpft, aber ich bin der Meinung das Risiko Impfung/Corona sollte nur jeder für sich selber abschätzen.

Was imho gar nicht geht ist diese quasi Impfpflicht für manche Bevölkerungsgruppen die wir zur Zeit haben. Als Arbeitnehmer muss man das ja, da man sonst im Quarantänefall (der ja super leicht auftreten kann, wenn z.B. ein Arbeitskollege der erkrankt einen als Kontaktperson angibt) keinerlei Lohnausgleich bekommt.
Dann einfach reinen Wein einschenken es beim Namen nennen und ne Impfpflicht einführen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber für alles abseits von Lebenswichtigen Sachen (Lebensmittel, ÖPNV etc) 2G zu verlangen wäre ein weiterer
> Schritt, nachdem die Tests nun kosten.



Noch besser ist doch, dass unter 18 Jährige von der 2G-Regel ausgenommen sind, obwohl Impfstoffe ab 12 Jahren freigegeben wurden. Und gerade in den jüngeren Generationen verbreitet es sich zur Zeit rasant. Warum also diese Ausnahme? Rein logisch macht sie keinen Sinn.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es braucht staatliche Regelungen um eine Pandemie zu bekämpfen. Und diese dürfen halt nicht widersprüchlich, sinnlos, verspätet, nutzlos, oder ohne Kontrolle sein.


Ich hätte gern mal gewußt, was in den Pandemieplänen stand, denn vorhanden waren sie.
Spätestens seit dem kalten Krieg mit biologischen Waffen war das vorhanden.


Lotto schrieb:


> Ja ich bin geimpft, aber ich bin der Meinung das Risiko Impfung/Corona sollte nur jeder für sich selber abschätzen.


Es geht aber nun mal nicht um Dich alleine.



Lotto schrieb:


> Was imho gar nicht geht ist diese quasi Impfpflicht für manche Bevölkerungsgruppen die wir zur Zeit haben.


Lassen wir halt die Leute in den Krankenhäusern sterben.



Lotto schrieb:


> Dann einfach reinen Wein einschenken es beim Namen nennen und ne Impfpflicht einführen.


Autoritäre Staaten haben es da Leichter.
In der DDR hat mich gar keiner gefragt, da wurde geimpft.



Lotto schrieb:


> Warum also diese Ausnahme? Rein logisch macht sie keinen Sinn.


Gut, daß wir da nicht auf die Populisten, sondern auf die Wissenschaft gehört haben.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Andere sterben an den Folgen. Ist zwar selten, aber eben nicht unmöglich.



Aber so selten, dass die Gefahr auf dem Weg zur Impfung einen Unfall zu haben vermutlich höher ist.


----------



## Poulton (23. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu ist das ein dauerhafter körperlicher Eingriff.


Es ist vorallem eines: Genitalverstümmelung. Bei Mädchen ist man glücklicherweise schon so weit, dass es verboten und strafbar ist. Bei Jungen leider noch nicht, da macht man auch weiterhin den großen Kotau vor "Heiligen Schriften", die schon längst hätten ins Museum verbannt gehört.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Oktober 2021)

"SPD-Chef Walter-Borjans plädiert für Inbetriebnahme von Nord Stream 2

Trotz Kritik des möglichen grünen Koalitionspartners hat SPD-Chef Norbert Walter-Borjans in einem Interview für die Augsburger Allgemeine für eine Inbetriebnahme der Gaspipeline Nord Stream 2 plädiert. Unabhängigkeit sichere man nicht dadurch, dass man Verbindungen zu anderen kappe, sondern dass man möglichst viele Verbindungen zu möglichst vielen Partnern habe."
***

Gut, daß etwas Vernunft vorhanden ist beim Wahlsieger SPD,  sonst hätte ich mir die ganzen Einkaufschips und Kugelschreiber umsonst geben lassen. Ach ja, ich hab auch Salz und Pfeffer in Reagenzgläsern mit Korken drauf: "Abgefüllt von SPD Solingen".


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Trotz Kritik des möglichen grünen Koalitionspartners hat SPD-Chef Norbert Walter-Borjans in einem Interview für die Augsburger Allgemeine für eine Inbetriebnahme der Gaspipeline Nord Stream 2 plädiert. Unabhängigkeit sichere man nicht dadurch, dass man Verbindungen zu anderen kappe, sondern dass man möglichst viele Verbindungen zu möglichst vielen Partnern habe."



Was dann aber auch bedeuten würde, dass die SPD sich nicht gegen den Bau eines LNG Terminals stellen würde - um Gas von dem Amis zu beziehen. Was angesichts der aktuellen Lage sicherlich nicht das dümmste wäre. Aber, da im Moment kein Konzept besteht, wie man mit der Energiekrise derzeit umgeht, ist eine Inbetriebnahme von Nord Stream 2 wahrscheinlich alternativlos, auch wenn man sich dann tatsächlich erstmal in eine Abhängigkeit begibt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was dann aber auch bedeuten würde, dass die SPD sich nicht gegen den Bau eines LNG Terminals stellen würde - um Gas von dem Amis zu beziehen. Was angesichts der aktuellen Lage sicherlich nicht das dümmste wäre. Aber, da im Moment kein Konzept besteht, wie man mit der Energiekrise derzeit umgeht, ist eine Inbetriebnahme von Nord Stream 2 wahrscheinlich alternativlos, auch wenn man sich dann tatsächlich erstmal in eine Abhängigkeit begibt.


Dagegen sprächen mehrere Faktoren, die ich mir nicht unbedingt alle an den Hut heften will:

1. Das Gas aus Übersee kostet dreimal soviel.
2. Wie sieht es mit der Kapazität der Transportmittel aus?
3. Es ist Fracking-Gas - Gibts da keine Umweltbedenken?
4. Was hätte die Ukraine davon?


----------



## hoffgang (23. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dagegen sprächen mehrere Faktoren, die ich mir nicht unbedingt alle an den Hut heften will:
> 
> 1. Das Gas aus Übersee kostet dreimal soviel.
> 2. Wie sieht es mit der Kapazität der Transportmittel aus?
> ...


Das sind vorgeschobene Argumente. Wenn man keine Umweltbedenken haben möchte, dann darf man garkein Erdgas verwenden, egal woher es kommt. Die anderen Punkte - regelt der Markt. Wenn Europa LNG aus den USA bezieht kann das bei Überkapazität auch die Versorgungssicherheit der Ukraine erhöhen.

Unabhängigkeit heißt ja, mehr als eine Quelle. Wir sehen ja aktuell wie abhängig wir nach wie vor von fossilen Brennstoffen sind und wie einfach man auch Länder in Europa an den Rand einer Krise bringen kann. Wenn wir hier Resilienz aufbauen wollen, dann ist ein LNG Terminal der nächste logische Schritt.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Impfung hat man einen kleinen Piks, dann tut einem vielleicht 1-2 Tage der Arm weh und man hat Fieber und danach ist alles wieder wie vorher.


Man merkt aber auch, das die Impfung auch nicht der Heilsbringer ist und die Impfgegner am Ende auch irgendwie nix falsch gemacht haben.
Geimpfte werden mittlerweile wieder stärker krank, die Impfstoffen waren erst super, dann mal wieder kacke, dann mal wieder geil, aber nur ab dem Alter, oder bis zu dem Alter und da ja und da nicht usw.

Und für mich persönlich hat die Impfung nix gebracht...der Arm hat 3 Tage wehgetan, Fieber hatte ich ne Woche lang, dadurch bin ich an der Arbeit und draußen im Shirt rumgerannt und bin nun seit nem knappen Monat erkältet...und zu allem überfluss ist ja nun Johnson und Johnson shice...ich bin begeistert. 

Und ne fuc*ing Maske brauch ich immer noch...was soll der Mist!?


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist vorallem eines: Genitalverstümmelung. Bei Mädchen ist man glücklicherweise schon so weit, dass es verboten und strafbar ist.


Das ist nicht richtig, es ist keine Verstümmelung beim Mann.
Das was du  willst solltest du so fordern:

Keine medizinischen Eingriffe aus religiösen Gründen an Menschen die nicht in der Lage sind ihr Einverständnis zu geben.


----------



## seahawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> "SPD-Chef Walter-Borjans plädiert für Inbetriebnahme von Nord Stream 2
> 
> Trotz Kritik des möglichen grünen Koalitionspartners hat SPD-Chef Norbert Walter-Borjans in einem Interview für die Augsburger Allgemeine für eine Inbetriebnahme der Gaspipeline Nord Stream 2 plädiert. Unabhängigkeit sichere man nicht dadurch, dass man Verbindungen zu anderen kappe, sondern dass man möglichst viele Verbindungen zu möglichst vielen Partnern habe."
> ***
> ...


Vernünftig, Russland kann ein verlässlicher Partner für Deutschland sein, wenn die deutsche Politik sich entsprechend ändert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das sind vorgeschobene Argumente. Wenn man keine Umweltbedenken haben möchte, dann darf man garkein Erdgas verwenden, egal woher es kommt. Die anderen Punkte - regelt der Markt. Wenn Europa LNG aus den USA bezieht kann das bei Überkapazität auch die Versorgungssicherheit der Ukraine erhöhen.
> 
> Unabhängigkeit heißt ja, mehr als eine Quelle. Wir sehen ja aktuell wie abhängig wir nach wie vor von fossilen Brennstoffen sind und wie einfach man auch Länder in Europa an den Rand einer Krise bringen kann. Wenn wir hier Resilienz aufbauen wollen, dann ist ein LNG Terminal der nächste logische Schritt.


Der Preis ist sicher kein vorgeschobenes Argument und das Terminal, welches Merkel in Aussicht gestellt hat, ist nichts weiter als ein politisches Zugeständnis, quasi ein Muß, damit Nordstream 2 in Betrieb gehen kann. Das Gas aus den USA können wir zu dem Preis nicht gebrauchen. Aber die F35, die uns Trump andrehen wollte, da hätten wir im großen Stil zuschlagen müssen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Vernünftig, Russland kann ein verlässlicher Partner für Deutschland sein, wenn die deutsche Politik sich entsprechend ändert.


Selbst in den dunkelsten Stunden des Kalten Krieges wurden wir zuverlässig versorgt. Warum da jetzt so ein Gequengel stattfindet, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis vollständig.




Eckism schrieb:


> Man merkt aber auch, das die Impfung auch nicht der Heilsbringer ist und die Impfgegner am Ende auch irgendwie nix falsch gemacht haben.
> Geimpfte werden mittlerweile wieder stärker krank, die Impfstoffen waren erst super, dann mal wieder kacke, dann mal wieder geil, aber nur ab dem Alter, oder bis zu dem Alter und da ja und da nicht usw.
> 
> Und für mich persönlich hat die Impfung nix gebracht...der Arm hat 3 Tage wehgetan, Fieber hatte ich ne Woche lang, dadurch bin ich an der Arbeit und draußen im Shirt rumgerannt und bin nun seit nem knappen Monat erkältet...und zu allem überfluss ist ja nun Johnson und Johnson shice...ich bin begeistert.
> ...


Der israelische Premier hat gesagt, daß BNT signifikant weniger gegen Delta wirkt. Und wir haben fast nur Delta. Es ist höchst bedenklich, dass das hierzulande nicht thematisiert wird und man so tut, als sei alles bestens. Laut RKI betreffen rund ein Drittel der Neuerkrankungen vollständig Geimpfte.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Vernünftig, Russland kann ein verlässlicher Partner für Deutschland sein, wenn die deutsche Politik sich entsprechend ändert.


Warum sollte sich die deutsche Politik ändern?
Russland bietet uns Erdgas an, will Geld verdienen und übt gleichzeitig politischen Druck aus.
Die USA bieten uns Erdgas an, will Geld verdienen und übt gleichzeitig politischen Druck aus.
Hmm...  von wem also kaufen?


----------



## Lotto (23. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gut, daß wir da nicht auf die Populisten, sondern auf die Wissenschaft gehört haben.



Was meinst du damit? Die Wissenschaft hat sich für das Impfen ab 12 Jahren ausgesprochen. Umso unverständlicher, dass diese ausgenommen sind von 2G.


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm...  von wem also kaufen?


Schwer. Aber nur von einen Anbieter abhängig machen hat immer wieder Nachteile. Dann ist man u.a. erpressbar.
Sieht man ja auch in der Urkraine.


----------



## Poulton (23. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gut, daß wir da nicht auf die Populisten, sondern auf die Wissenschaft gehört haben.


Schön wärs. Für Religion gibt es natürlich wieder eine Extrawurst: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...-gottesdiensten-taufen-und-hochzeiten,Sh0L5G9



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig, es ist keine Verstümmelung beim Mann.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.








						Weibliche und männliche Genitalbeschneidung im Vergleich
					

Während die weibliche Form in der westlichen Welt als schwere Körperverletzung geächtet wird, gilt die Vorhautentfernung bei Jungen und Männern als harmlos, wenn nicht sogar als medizinisch sinnvoll. Melanie Klinger setzt sich in "Intime Verletzungen" mit den vielfältigen Aspekten und...




					hpd.de


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und für mich persönlich hat die Impfung nix gebracht...der Arm hat 3 Tage wehgetan, Fieber hatte ich ne Woche lang, dadurch bin ich an der Arbeit und draußen im Shirt rumgerannt und bin nun seit nem knappen Monat erkältet...und zu allem überfluss ist ja nun Johnson und Johnson shice...ich bin begeistert.



Erkältung kann aber auch eine ganz normale sein. Hast du mal einen PCR-Test machen lassen?

Und bei Johnson wird nun auch geraten nach 2 Monaten zu Boostern, am Besten mit Biontech oder Moderna. 
Impfstoff ist mittlerweile auf jeden Fall genug da für die 3. Dosis.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Erkältung kann aber auch eine ganz normale sein. Hast du mal einen PCR-Test machen lassen?
> 
> Und bei Johnson wird nun auch geraten nach 2 Monaten zu Boostern, am Besten mit Biontech oder Moderna.
> Impfstoff ist mittlerweile auf jeden Fall genug da für die 3. Dosis.


Natürlich ist das ne ganz normale Erkältung, aber ich bekommen den shice einfach nicht weg...ich glaub, ich werd alt.^^

Klaro, ich hab extra Johnson genommen, weils nur eine Spritze ist...ich lass mir garantiert keine 2te geben, dann hätte ich ja gleich was richtiges nehmen können.
Ich warte jetzt, das so'n "richtiges" Impfzeug gemacht wird, man hat ja überhaupt keinen Plan, wie lang die Impfung hält, ich steh nicht so auf Spritzen. Ich warts jetzt einfach ab.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, medizinische Eingriffe aus religiösen Gründen an Kleinkindern sind für mich Körperverletzung,
aber eine Verstümmelung? Es gibt Menschen bei denen das aus medizinischen Gründen gemacht wird,
die würden deiner Aussage nach ja auch verstümmelt werden, nur mit einem guten Grund.
Ich glaube man könnte es mit einer Schönheits OP vergleichen.


Poulton schrieb:


> Schön wärs. Für Religion gibt es natürlich wieder eine Extrawurst


Nun, die religiösen Autoritäten haben sich im Gegensatz zu den "Verteidigern des christlichen Abendlandes" 
ganz deutlich für das impfen ausgesprochen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, medizinische Eingriffe aus religiösen Gründen an Kleinkindern sind für mich Körperverletzung,
> aber eine Verstümmelung? Es gibt Menschen bei denen das aus medizinischen Gründen gemacht wird,
> die würden deiner Aussage nach ja auch verstümmelt werden, nur mit einem guten Grund.
> Ich glaube man könnte es mit einer Schönheits OP vergleichen.


Es gibt auch Menschen denen wird aus medizinischen Gründen ein Arm / Bein, oder eine / die Brüst(e) amputiert, deshalb würde da aber auch niemand auf die völlig abwegige Idee kommen das mit einer  "Schönheits-OP" vergleichen zu wollen!

Es mag natürlich die Fälle geben in denen eine medizinische Begründung für so einen Eingriff gegeben ist und eine Entfernung der Vorhaut die Lebensqualität der entsprechenden Personen dann auch, im Vergleich zu einer Nichtbehandlung, nachhaltig verbessert (Phimose / Vorhautverengung), aber in allen anderen Fällen, die kulturell / religiös gelagert sind und die bei Personen stattfinden die diese Entscheidung nicht als Volljährige und im Besitz ihrer geistigen Kräfte getroffen haben, ist und bleibt es schlicht eine irreversible Verstümmelung der Genitalien der jeweiligen Personen und damit auch im Grunde eine Verletzung der Führsorgepflicht und das immer unter dem fadenscheinigen Deckmantel relgiöser / kultureller Toleranz.

Da kann man noch so sehr versuchen die Handlung mit Schönheits-OP Vergleichen kleinzumalen, es ändert nur diesen Umstand nicht!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun, die religiösen Autoritäten haben sich im Gegensatz zu den "Verteidigern des christlichen Abendlandes"
> ganz deutlich für das impfen ausgesprochen.


Wenn ich dir die Bude abfackle und dich anschließend aus dem brenndenn Haus rette, wöge dann das Letztere auch das Erstere auf?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Menschen denen wird aus medizinischen Gründen ein Arm / Bein, oder eine / die Brüst(e) amputiert, deshalb würde da aber auch niemand auf die völlig abwegige Idee kommen das mit einer "Schönheits-OP" vergleichen zu wollen!


Du willst Operationen die eine ganz erhebliche funktionale Einschränkung des Körpers zur Folge haben mit einer Operation vergleichen welche die Funktion des Körperteils überhaupt nicht einschränken vergleichen? Wow


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir die Bude abfackle und dich anschließend aus dem brenndenn Haus rette, wöge dann das Letztere auch das Erstere auf?


§24 StGB "Rücktritt vom Versuch"
Kein aufwiegen, aber wenn du die Person dann doch rettest kommst du nicht wegen Mord dran.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen bei denen das aus medizinischen Gründen gemacht wird,


This... und Punkt.
Vor allem beim Männern ist eine Beschneidung aus rein medizinischen Gründen im Einzelfall sinnvoll.
Siehe:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> (Phimose / Vorhautverengung)



Das ist dann weder eine "Verstümmelung" noch eine "Schönheits-OP" sondern ein notwendiger Eingriff um die normale Funktion des Genitals zu ermöglichen.

_Einfach so, weil "Gott" es will, _ist eine Operation am Geschlecht  zu 100% abzulehnen mMn.
Aber religiöse Traditionen sind meistens indiskutabel, ansonsten gäbe es auch längst kein _koscheres_ Essen mehr oder keinen "Zwang" zu _Halāl-Fleisch_ bspw.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du willst Operationen die eine ganz erhebliche funktionale Einschränkung des Körpers zur Folge haben mit einer Operation vergleichen welche die Funktion des Körperteils überhaupt nicht einschränken vergleichen? Wow


Ach, in Studien nachgewiesene verringerte Empfindlichkeit des Glieds und ggf. auch Orgasmus-Schwierigkeiten sind dann keine Einschränkung?
Wenn du ein verringertes Gefühl in der Hand hast schränkt dich das dann wohl auch nicht ein, weil ja die Hand noch dran ist... 



> Mittels spezieller neurologischer Messinstrumente, so genannten Semmes-Weinstein-Monofilamenten, die zuvor schon zur Untersuchung der Sensibilität weiblicher Genitalien eingesetzt wurden, untersuchten  die Wissenschaftler die Sensitivität für leichte Berührungen an 17 Stellen des intakten *************** und an den verbleibenden 9 Stellen des beschnittenen *************** plus zwei Stellen an der Beschneidungsnarbe.
> 
> Die Studie gelangte zu dem Ergebnis:
> 
> ...



Aber hey, entfindliche Nervenenden einfach wegzuschneiden, warum sollte das auch irgendwelche Auswirkungen haben.  



Sparanus schrieb:


> §24 StGB "Rücktritt vom Versuch"
> Kein aufwiegen, aber wenn du die Person dann doch rettest kommst du nicht wegen Mord dran.



Du hast es eindeutig nicht verstanden, oder möchtest es vermutlich auch ehr nicht verstehen...



chill_eule schrieb:


> _Einfach so, weil "Gott" es will, _ist eine Operation am Geschlecht  zu 100% abzulehnen mMn.
> Aber religiöse Traditionen sind meistens indiskutabel, ansonsten gäbe es auch längst kein _koscheres_ Essen mehr oder keinen "Zwang" zu _Halāl-Fleisch_ bspw.



Wer volljährig und im Vollbesitz all seiner geistigen Kräfte ist (nicht intelligenzgemindert) kann sich von mir aus mit seiner Zustimmung gerne, auch aus religösen Gründen, soviel von seinem Glied / der Vorhaut wegschneiden lassen wie er möchte, aber bei allen anderen hat es schlicht tabu zu sein, solange eben keine medizinische Notwendigkeit gegeben ist.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach, in Studien nachgewiesene verringerte Empfindlichkeit des Glieds und ggf. auch Orgasmus-Schwierigkeiten sind dann keine Einschränkung?


Wo schränkt das jemanden ein? 
P.S. Frauen finden es schöner, wenn du länger als 5 Minuten aufbringen kannst 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast es eindeutig nicht verstanden, oder möchtest es vermutlich auch ehr nicht verstehen...


Oder vielleicht bringst du einfach vollkommen unpassende Beispiele, vielleicht mal daran gedacht?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo schränkt das jemanden ein?
> P.S. Frauen finden es schöner, wenn du länger als 5 Minuten aufbringen kannst


Wenn du das, obwohl ich es mit verlinkten Verweis auf die Studie und Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse in Deutsch, immer noch fragen musst und lieber mit so einem Blödsinn bzgl. "Frauen mögens länger als 5min" (was auch thematisiert wird, das Partnerinnen ebenfalls bisweilen mit darunter leiden) daher kommst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion dazu, weil du dich schlicht verweigerst, die von mir vorgebrachten Fakten überhaupt zur Kenntnis zu nehmen!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht bringst du einfach vollkommen unpassende Beispiele, vielleicht mal daran gedacht?



Das darf, in dem Fall, bezweifelt werden...


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn du das, obwohl ich es mit verlinkten Verweis auf die Studie und Zusammenfassung der Ergebnisse in Deutsch, immer noch fragen musst, erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskusion dazu, weil du schlicht kein Interesse daran hast die von mir vorgebrachten Fakten überhaupt zur Kenntnis zu nehmen!


Sag mal liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe?
*FUNKTIONAL*
Was ist die Funktion von einem ***************? Fortpflanzung
Deswegen ist dein Vergleich mit einem amputierten Arm der größte Bullshit den ich diese Woche lesen musste.
Sowas wie Spaß wäre eine *nichtfunktionale* Anforderung und ob du dann Schwierigkeiten hast etwas zu genießen hängt auch in ganz erheblichen Maße von deinen Umgang damit ab.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das darf, in dem Fall, bezweifelt werden...


Und nach dem Zweifeln, darfst du auch mal erkennen, dass ich Recht habe.


----------



## seahawk (24. Oktober 2021)

Schön zu sehen wie wir manipuliert werden und welche negativen Auswirkungen Social Media auf uns hat. 









						Anfeindungen gegen Sarah-Lee Heinrich - Medienexpertin: Koordinierte Twitter-Kampagnen als Methode
					

Immer häufiger werden Akteure aus Politik und Medien im Netz mit fragwürdigen Aussagen aus ihrer Vergangenheit konfrontiert. Dabei gerate aus dem Blick, aus welchen Kreisen diese Enthüllungen stammen, sagte Tajana Graovac vom "No Hate Speech Movement" im Dlf.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, medizinische Eingriffe aus religiösen Gründen an Kleinkindern sind für mich Körperverletzung,
> aber eine Verstümmelung? Es gibt Menschen bei denen das aus medizinischen Gründen gemacht wird,
> die würden deiner Aussage nach ja auch verstümmelt werden, nur mit einem guten Grund.
> Ich glaube man könnte es mit einer Schönheits OP vergleichen.


Na ja, es wird etwas entfernt, was man nicht entfernen muss. Das kann man schon Verstümmelung  nennen.
Und wenn aus medizinischer Sicht die Entfernung der Vorhaut notwendig ist, ist das ja was völlig anderes.
Eine Schönheitsoperation ist aus medizinischer Sicht ja auch nicht nötig, aber der Mensch, der das machen lässt, ist erwachsen. Entscheidet also selbstständig. 
Beschneidung steht im  Widerspruch zum Artikel 2 des Grundgesetzes. Ganz einfach.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Frauen finden es schöner, wenn du länger als 5 Minuten aufbringen kannst


Na, auf die Quellenangabe bin ich mal neugierig.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Vernünftig, Russland kann ein verlässlicher Partner für Deutschland sein, wenn die deutsche Politik sich entsprechend ändert.


Nope, das ist auf absehbare Zeit nicht umsetzbar. Erst müsste sich die russische Politik ändern, andernfalls ist Russland keine Option für uns.

Das warum kann ich Dir auch erklären, wir sind in mehreren Bündnissen mit Staaten, die Russland als deutliche Bedrohung ihrer Freiheit & Sicherheit wahrnehmen und wir müssten uns zwischen diesen Bündnissen und Russland entscheiden. Das wäre unserer Sicherheit abträglich und damit keine Option.

Passend dazu von jemandem der Bescheid weiß:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1452146878058045441

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, es wird etwas entfernt, was man nicht entfernen muss. Das kann man schon Verstümmelung nennen.


Trifft aber die Definition nicht ganz und impliziert etwas das nicht stimmt.


Threshold schrieb:


> aber der Mensch, der das machen lässt, ist erwachsen.


Hah nein


----------



## seahawk (24. Oktober 2021)

Wir müssen uns sowieso fragen, ob wir in der NATO bleiben wollen. Es ist Zeit die Schatten des Kalten Krieges zu vertreiben und Deutschland endlich wieder souverän zu machen. Dazu gehört auch die Entfernung der US-Besatzer.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns sowieso fragen, ob wir in der NATO bleiben wollen. Es ist Zeit die Schatten des Kalten Krieges zu vertreiben und Deutschland endlich wieder souverän zu machen. Dazu gehört auch die Entfernung der US-Besatzer.



Außer, man kommt hin und wieder in der Realität vorbei.
Klar kann man die Frage stellen ob wir in der NATO bleiben wollen, aber die Frage die sich dann stellt ist keine pseudoideologische, sondern die ganz einfache, wie knallharte: Wie wirkt sich dieser Schritt auf die Sicherheit Deutschlands aus.

Und die Antwort ist ebenso einfach: Negativ.
Also lässt mans.

Sollten z.b. die USA die NATO zerlegen, das wäre was anderes. Aber wenn Deutschland sich aus eigenem Antrieb entscheiden würde die NATO zu verlassen gäbe es daraus einfach keine positiven Effekte. Klar, paar komplett verstrahlte glauben, dass wäre ein Schritt zum Weltfrieden, das ist aber auf derselben Ebene, wie sich Kristalle in die Wasserkaraffe zu kippen, damit sich die Wassermoleküle neu ordnen würden.

Zudem: Machst du grade den Naidoo und plapperst hier eine von Xaviers beliebtesten Verschwörungstheorien nach?
Wir sind souverän und die Amerikaner besetzen uns nicht... Das müsste man mal als Grundlage festhalten wenn man über komplexe Zusammenhänge wie einen NATO Austritt diskutieren will.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nope, das ist auf absehbare Zeit nicht umsetzbar. Erst müsste sich die russische Politik ändern, andernfalls ist Russland keine Option für uns.
> 
> Das warum kann ich Dir auch erklären, wir sind in mehreren Bündnissen mit Staaten, die Russland als deutliche Bedrohung ihrer Freiheit & Sicherheit wahrnehmen und wir müssten uns zwischen diesen Bündnissen und Russland entscheiden. Das wäre unserer Sicherheit abträglich und damit keine Option.
> 
> ...


Ein großer Irrtum, dem viele aufsitzen. Russland steht nicht für einen Block, für oder gegen den man sich zu entscheiden habe. Vielmehr steht Russland für eine "multipolare Welt", heißt, du bist unabhängig. Es sind jene Länder, die uns vorschreiben wollen, mit wem wir handeln dürfen und mit wem nicht, die uns einschränken und Probleme bereiten werden. Der Twitter-Furz ist purer Blödsinn. Das haben die Polen schon 1939 versucht, das Ergebnis ist bekannt. So wird es auch uns ergehen, wenn wir die Russen "abschrecken" wollen., denn wir haben nichts. Es fängt ja schon bei der Mannstärke an:








						Truppenstärke der Bundeswehr bis 2021 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt den Personalbestand der Bundeswehr (Jahresdurchschnittsstärke von Soldatinnen und Soldaten) in den Jahren von 1959 bis 2021.




					de.statista.com
				







seahawk schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns sowieso fragen, ob wir in der NATO bleiben wollen. Es ist Zeit die Schatten des Kalten Krieges zu vertreiben und Deutschland endlich wieder souverän zu machen. Dazu gehört auch die Entfernung der US-Besatzer.


Deutschland und Europa müssen künftig die eigenen Interessen vertreten. Sie haben uns gesagt, nur ein vereintes Europa sei zukunftsfähig, aber es passiert nichts, was uns zukunftsfähig macht.


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun, die religiösen Autoritäten haben sich im Gegensatz zu den "Verteidigern des christlichen Abendlandes"
> ganz deutlich für das impfen ausgesprochen.


Es geht nicht darum, wer sich für oder gegen die Impfung ausgesprochen hat. Sondern darum, dass für Gottesdienste wieder Außnahmeregelungen und Extrawürste gemacht wurden, die seinesgleichen suchen. Man hat also schlicht und ergreifend nichts aus den Ostergottesdiensten (und nicht nur die) dieses Jahr gelernt, die ein maßgeblicher Treiber bei den Infektionszahlen waren. 
Und nicht nur das: Der Staat wird hier mal wieder seiner weltanschaulichen Neutralität nicht gerecht. Denn er fällt damit gleichzeitig auch ein Werteurteil, welches Religion und ihre Veranstaltungen, über andere Weltanschauungen und andere Formen kultureller Praxis, etc. stellt und das angeblich nur Religionen sinn- und identitätsstiftend sein können.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast es eindeutig nicht verstanden, oder möchtest es vermutlich auch ehr nicht verstehen...


Ob das die Spätfolgen der Mitgliedschaft in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend sind?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> solange eben keine medizinische Notwendigkeit gegeben ist.


Und selbst da hat sich mittlerweile eigentlich durchgesetzt, soviel wie möglich zu erhalten.



seahawk schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie wir manipuliert werden und welche negativen Auswirkungen Social Media auf uns hat.


Derweil macht die Union ihren eigenen Breitbart-Verschnitt: https://taz.de/Kampagnenorganisation-TheRepublic/!5810093/


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ein großer Irrtum, dem viele aufsitzen. Russland steht nicht für einen Block, für oder gegen den man sich zu entscheiden habe. Vielmehr steht Russland für eine "multipolare Welt", heißt, du bist unabhängig.


Ist das noch Unwissen oder schon russische Propaganda, man weiß es nicht.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Twitter-Furz ist purer Blödsinn.


Stimmt, ich glaub lieber dem verrückten Birdman in einem Hardware Forum als einem der führenden Wissenschaftler im Bereich der Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik. Mein Fehler, ganz klar.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Deutschland und Europa müssen künftig die eigenen Interessen vertreten. Sie haben uns gesagt, nur ein vereintes Europa sei zukunftsfähig, aber es passiert nichts, was uns zukunftsfähig macht.


Das ist in sich richtig, bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir unsere grundsätzliche Haltung gegenüber der NATO oder Russland ändern müssten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Außer, man kommt hin und wieder in der Realität vorbei.
> Klar kann man die Frage stellen ob wir in der NATO bleiben wollen, aber die Frage die sich dann stellt ist keine pseudoideologische, sondern die ganz einfache, wie knallharte: Wie wirkt sich dieser Schritt auf die Sicherheit Deutschlands aus.
> 
> Und die Antwort ist ebenso einfach: Negativ.
> Also lässt mans.



Die Realität ist, man ist eigentlich primär nur weiterhin deshalb in der NATO weil es verteidigungspolitisch sehr bequem ist und den Mitgliedspartnern (gerade denen in Europa) erspart eigene Verantwortung in Punkto Verteidigung zu übernehmen und dafür entsprechende Bugets einzuplanen, nicht so sehr weil die NATO nach 1989 noch den außenpolitischen, wie Sicherheitsinteressen, abseits der USA, wirklich gerecht werden würde, aber da Änderungen zu vollziehen ist halt ein schwerer politischer Prozess und ein kostenintensiver und den scheut man in der EU schon seit den 1970er Jahren (bzw. ist er seitdem angestoßen und tritt au der Stelle).

Langfristig, für die EU gesehen, war das festhalten an der NATO schon 1990 eine mehr als schlechte Wahl und hätte schon da im Rahmen der EU ein eigenes Bündnis, mit einer eigenen gemeinsamen Truppe für Auslandsmissionen, gegründet gehört.
Wie massiv überfällig das inzwischen, 31 Jahre später, ist und uns inzwischen eigentlich in der Weltpolitik und der europäischen Verteidigungspolitik in einer Tour auf dei Füße fällt haben Irak, Syrien, Krim, China und Trump gezeigt.

Du kannst halt eigene Interessen nicht nur alleine mit guten Willen der Diplomatie und wirtschaftlichen Druck ohne Druck dahinter durchsetzen und die NATO macht Europa außenpolitisch (Beziehungen zu Russland) immer von den aktuellen geopolitischen Interessen / Handlungen der USA abhängig (mitgefangen, mitgehangen).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sag mal liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe?
> *FUNKTIONAL*
> Was ist die Funktion von einem ***************? Fortpflanzung
> Deswegen ist dein Vergleich mit einem amputierten Arm der größte Bullshit den ich diese Woche lesen musste.
> ...



Du hast geschrieben das die Funktion überhaupt nicht eingeschränkt wird und das ist nunmal schlicht falsch, also hör auf dich aus deinen eigenen Aussagen rauswinden zu wollen!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du willst Operationen die eine ganz erhebliche funktionale Einschränkung des Körpers zur Folge haben mit einer Operation vergleichen* welche die Funktion des Körperteils überhaupt nicht einschränken* vergleichen? Wow




Eine Beschneidung schränkt die Funktion nunmal ein, das ist nachgewiesen.
Und selbst wenn du nur den Fall nehmen würdest das du deine Hand noch hast, aber einen Nervenschaden in der Hand, wäre dies genauso eine Einschränkung, auch wenn die Hand noch dran wäre, aber das habe ich ja bereits weiter oben geschrieben und ignorierst du genauso fleißig, weil es dir nicht passt...  

Und nein du hast nicht Recht, du hättest nur gerne bar ignorierend aller Fakten um jeden Preis Recht, das ein Unterschied!



Poulton schrieb:


> Ob das die Spätfolgen der Mitgliedschaft in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend sind?



Quasi das Long-Schröder-Jugend Syndrom, das kleine Geschwisterchen von Long-Covid?


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Realität ist, man ist eigentlich primär nur weiterhin deshalb in der NATO weil es verteidigungspolitisch sehr bequem ist und den Mitgliedspartnern (gerade denen in Europa) erspart eigene Verantwortung in Punkto Verteidigung zu übernehmen und dafür entsprechende Bugets einzuplanen, nicht so sehr weil die NATO nach 1989 noch den außenpolitischen, wie Sicherheitsinteressen, abseits der USA, wirklich gerecht werden würde, aber da Änderungen zu vollziehen ist halt ein schwerer politischer Prozess und ein kostenintensiver und den scheut man in der EU schon seit den 1970er Jahren (bzw. ist er seitdem angestoßen und tritt au der Stelle).



Oder, zusammengefasst: Es ergibt einfach Sinn.
Man kann das Bequemlichkeit nennen, man kann aber auch anerkennen, dass wir davon profitieren. Die diskutierte EU Armee muss sich z.b. auch mit der Frage auseinandersetzen, ob man eine eigene nukleare Abschreckung aufbauen möchte, ob die Franzosen bereit wären, ihre Waffen der EU zu unterstellen etc. etc.
Verbleibt man in der NATO, verbleibt man unter dem Schutz der US Atomwaffen, Thema erledigt.

Nicht optimal, aber Realität



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Langfristig, für die EU gesehen, war das festhalten an der NATO schon 1990 eine mehr als schlechte Wahl und hätte schon da im Rahmen der EU ein eigenes Bündnis, mit einer eigenen gemeinsamen Truppe für Auslandsmissionen, gegründet gehört.


Siehe oben, der Punkt mit Atomwaffen.
Zudem HABEN wir eine gemeinsame Truppe in der EU, nennt sich EU Battlegroup.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie massiv überfällig das inzwischen, 31 Jahre später, ist und uns inzwischen eigentlich in der Weltpolitik und der europäischen Verteidigungspolitik in einer Tour auf dei Füße fällt haben Irak, Syrien, Krim, China und Trump gezeigt.


Eine stärkere EU Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik muss keine Abkehr von der NATO sein. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst halt eigene Interessen nicht nur alleine mit guten Willen der Diplomatie und wirtschaftlichen Druck ohne Druck dahinter durchsetzen und die NATO macht Europa außenpolitisch (Beziehungen zu Russland) immer von den aktuellen geopolitischen Interessen / Handlungen der USA abhängig (mitgefangen, mitgehangen).



Das ist einerseits richtig, verkennt aber, wie sehr z.b. Polen & die Tschechei auf Amerika setzen um Russland abzuschrecken. Eine europäische Sicherheitspolitik würde nur funktionieren wenn, naja Europa mitmacht und nicht nur Frankreich & Deutschland. 
Es ist im Interesse Deutschlands nicht alleine für unsere Sicherheit zu sorgen, sondern dies im Rahmen von Bündnissen zu tun. Die Alternative wäre eine massiv größere Bundeswehr & die berechtigte Diskussion, ob wir Atomwaffenstaat werden müssten, sollten wir uns entscheiden alleine zu wandern. Soviele Bündnisse, die hierbei nützlich sind gibt es nicht und der Prozess zu einer stärkeren EU, naja der geht voran, aber das passiert nicht über Nacht, v.a. nicht solange wir in der EU nicht mal eine klare Vision über die EU selbst haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder, zusammengefasst: Es ergibt einfach Sinn.
> Man kann das Bequemlichkeit nennen, man kann aber auch anerkennen, dass wir davon profitieren.


Nur der Profit schrumpft seit 30 Jahren kontinuierlich und inzwischen überwiegen die Nachteile ehr die Vorteile, aber wie geschrieben, man scheut einfach die EU-Interne Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema, auch wenn seit Trump in einer Tour wieder darüber schwadroniert wurde das es eigentlich ein längst überfälliges Thema ist.

Weil welcher EU-Staat will schon in Bezug auf seine Wehrfähigkeit Kompetenzen an die EU abgeben und vor allen auch ggf. mehr Geld als aktuell für die Verteidigung in die Hand nehmen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die diskutierte EU Armee muss sich z.b. auch mit der Frage auseinandersetzen, ob man eine eigene nukleare Abschreckung aufbauen möchte, ob die Franzosen bereit wären, ihre Waffen der EU zu unterstellen etc. etc.
> Verbleibt man in der NATO, verbleibt man unter dem Schutz der US Atomwaffen, Thema erledigt.
> 
> Nicht optimal, aber Realität


Atomwaffen sind sowieso eine last choice Geschichte, bzgl. der Komptenz müsste da nicht allzuviel an die EU abgegeben werden und könnte das weitestgehend in den Händen von Frankreich bleiben.
Die Frage die sich halt viel mehr stellt wäre ob Frankreichs nukleares Arsenal drastisch aufgewertet werden sollte und vor allen man nicht eigene Interkontinentalraketen entwickeln müsste.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Zudem HABEN wir eine gemeinsame Truppe in der EU, nennt sich EU Battlegroup.


Naja, das in etwa so als würdest du einen Damm aus Pappkartons bauen und sagen du hast ja einen Damm.

Die EU Battlegroup ist mehr politische "Markulatur" als das was man ein wirklich einsatzfähiges und sinniges Konzept bezeichnen könnte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Eine stärkere EU Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik muss keine Abkehr von der NATO sein.


Nö nicht grundsätzlich, Beistand im Fall eines Angriffskrieges durch ein anderes Land kann ja trotzdem weiter bestehen, aber in vielen Punkten, bzgl. Rüstung und Ausrichtung würde es halt zu eignen Wegen führen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist einerseits richtig, verkennt aber, wie sehr z.b. Polen & die Tschechei auf Amerika setzen um Russland abzuschrecken. Eine europäische Sicherheitspolitik würde nur funktionieren wenn, naja Europa mitmacht und nicht nur Frankreich & Deutschland.



Natürlich kann das nur auf einer EU-Ebene funktionieren und nicht nur zwischen einzelnen Staaten, wie Frankreich und Deutschland, genau darum kommt die Geschichte ja nicht vorran und scheut man die intensive Beschäftigung damit, weil alle EU-Mitgliedsstaaten dafür ins Boot zu holen und einen Konsens zu finden ein unfassbar schweres Projekt ist das von allen Kompromisse und Zugeständnisse abfordert die gerade Länder wie Polen sich weigern einzugehen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine Beschneidung schränkt die Funktion nunmal ein, das ist nachgewiesen.


Du gehörst auch zu den Menschen die meinen Elektroautos sind keine richtigen Autos weil man sie nicht hört oder?
Die Funktion (Fortpflanzung) wird nicht eingeschränkt. Punkt aus Ende, verlink nichts was du nichtmal im Ansatz selbst verstehst.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur der Profit schrumpft seit 30 Jahren kontinuierlich und inzwischen überwiegen die Nachteile ehr die Vorteile, aber wie geschrieben, man scheut einfach die EU-Interne Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema, auch wenn seit Trump in einer Tour wieder darüber schwadroniert wurde das es eigentlich ein längst überfälliges Thema ist. Weil welcher EU-Staat will schon in Bezug auf seine Wehrfähigkeit Kompetenzen an die EU abgeben und vor allen auch ggf. mehr Geld als aktuell für die Verteidigung in die Hand nehmen.


Der ureigentliche Profit ist derselbe, die Wahrnehmung dieses Profits in Deutschland hat sich nur gewandelt, eben weil "Der Russe" nicht mehr an der innerdeutschen Grenze steht. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass wir grade im Rahmen der NATO Truppe im Baltikum stationiert haben um dort ein Ost-Ukraine Szenario zu verhindern.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Atomwaffen sind sowieso eine last choice Geschichte, bzgl. der Komptenz müsste da nicht allzuviel an die EU abgegeben werden und könnte das weitestgehend in den Händen von Frankreich bleiben.


Das ist falsch, denn dadurch verbliebe sämtliches Abschreckungspotential, auch politisch, alleine bei Frankreich und nicht bei der EU. Das wäre direkt eine Sollbruchstelle innerhalb dieser Allianz und etwas, das potentielle Gegner nutzen können.
Und Atomwaffen sind nicht last Choice, Sie sind Grundlage zur Abschreckung anderer Nuklearmächte. Wie schwer sich Deutschland mit der Frage tut sieht man doch an der nuklearen Teilhabe.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, das in etwa so als würdest du einen Damm aus Pappkartons bauen und sagen du hast ja einen Damm.
> Die EU Battlegroup ist mehr politische "Markulatur" als das was man ein wirklich einsatzfähiges und sinniges Konzept bezeichnen könnte.


Klar ist die EU Battlegroup einsatzfähig, erzähl doch keinen Unfug. Eingesetzt wurde Sie nur noch nie, aber die grundlegende Bereitschaft dazu besteht. Der Kernzweck der Battlegroup liegt nicht unbedingt in dem was wir als Auslandseinsatz kennen, sondern eher in der Verteidigung eines Bündnispartners, aber wie VJTF ist diese aufgestellt und abrufbereit.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nö nicht grundsätzlich, Beistand im Fall eines Angriffskrieges durch ein anderes Land kann ja trotzdem weiter bestehen, aber in vielen Punkten, bzgl. Rüstung und Ausrichtung würde es halt zu eignen Wegen führen.


Eben und dazu muss man nicht raus aus der NATO



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das nur auf einer EU-Ebene funktionieren und nicht nur zwischen einzelnen Staaten, wie Frankreich und Deutschland, genau darum kommt die Geschichte ja nicht vorran und scheut man die intensive Beschäftigung damit, weil alle EU-Mitgliedsstaaten dafür ins Boot zu holen und einen Konsens zu finden ein unfassbar schweres Projekt ist das von allen Kompromisse und Zugeständnisse abfordert die gerade Länder wie Polen sich weigern einzugehen.


Isses jetzt Bequemlichkeit, oder die Lösung einer an sich unmöglichen Aufgabe? Weil wenn letzteres, dann jagt man Phantasiegebilden nach und keiner Verbesserung unserer Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik. Die Frage wäre auch, was Länder wie z.b. Polen fordern um mitzumachen und da Polen grade massiv Probleme mit der EU hat könnte der Preis für die EU an sich zu hoch sein.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin ein Verfechter einer EU Lösung, aber ich seh es aktuell einfach nicht. Nicht ohne einen massiven Ruck nach Rechts in allen EU Staaten


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Realität ist, man ist eigentlich primär nur weiterhin deshalb in der NATO weil es verteidigungspolitisch sehr bequem ist und den Mitgliedspartnern (gerade denen in Europa) erspart eigene Verantwortung in Punkto Verteidigung zu übernehmen und dafür entsprechende Bugets einzuplanen, nicht so sehr weil die NATO nach 1989 noch den außenpolitischen, wie Sicherheitsinteressen, abseits der USA, wirklich gerecht werden würde, aber da Änderungen zu vollziehen ist halt ein schwerer politischer Prozess und ein kostenintensiver und den scheut man in der EU schon seit den 1970er Jahren (bzw. ist er seitdem angestoßen und tritt au der Stelle).
> 
> Langfristig, für die EU gesehen, war das festhalten an der NATO schon 1990 eine mehr als schlechte Wahl und hätte schon da im Rahmen der EU ein eigenes Bündnis, mit einer eigenen gemeinsamen Truppe für Auslandsmissionen, gegründet gehört.
> Wie massiv überfällig das inzwischen, 31 Jahre später, ist und uns inzwischen eigentlich in der Weltpolitik und der europäischen Verteidigungspolitik in einer Tour auf dei Füße fällt haben Irak, Syrien, Krim, China und Trump gezeigt.
> ...


Nein!
Du argumentierst ausschließlich aus *westeuropäischer* Sichtweise.
Aus osteuropäischer Sichtweise, sieht das völlig anders aus, gerade die wollen aus historischen Gründen nicht von hauptsächlich Deutschland und Frankreich abhängig sein, die wollen die *USA, *aus den historischen Erfahrungen die sie gemacht haben.
Würde Deutschland morgen aus der Nato einseitig austreten, was wie hoffgang schon schlüssich dargelegt hat überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, würden sich die Osteuropäer sofort von Deutschland  militärisch bedroht fühlen, gerade die Polen und Tschechen.
Darüber hinaus müsste ein Deutschland ohne Bündnispartner alleine für seine Sicherheit sorgen, was das Verteidigungsbudget explodieren lasse würde, auch wären wir säntlicher Abschreckung beraubt.

Edit:
Darüber hinaus würden natürlich auch unsere westeuropäischen Nachbarn, bei einem einseitigen Nato Austritt Deutschlands, unsere Westbindung in Frage stellen.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus würden natürlich auch unsere westeuropäischen Nachbarn, bei einem einseitigen Nato Austritt Deutschlands, unsere Westbindung in Frage stellen.


Besser kann mans nicht auf den Punkt bringen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> also hör auf dich aus deinen eigenen Aussagen rauswinden zu wollen!


Er rudert gerade wie ein waschechter Unionspolitiker, dem irgendetwas auf die Füße gefallen ist.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Pimmeldiskussionen ohne Andy Grote halte ich in diesem Thread für vernachlässigendswert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist das noch Unwissen oder schon russische Propaganda, man weiß es nicht.


Ist das noch ne Meinung oder Resultat von 24h Hirnwäsche?




hoffgang schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich glaub lieber dem verrückten Birdman in einem Hardware Forum als einem der führenden Wissenschaftler im Bereich der Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik. Mein Fehler, ganz klar.


Dann geh doch hin und schreck ab.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist in sich richtig, bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir unsere grundsätzliche Haltung gegenüber der NATO oder Russland ändern müssten.


Ich jedenfalls habe genug von den ganzen Bündnisfällen. Der BS ist klar: Wir sollen Washington bei seinen Kriegszügen unterstützen und zahlen, von Verteidigung keine Spur.

Edit:
Neuer Nato-Plan zu "Verteidigung": Angriffe und Atombomben. 
Cool stuff (nuklearer Winter). Jetzt werden wir für unsere irren Kriegshetzer den höchsten Preis bezahlen.








						NATO set to agree on new strategy to counter Russian threat
					

NATO on Thursday is set to agree on a new strategy to counter potential Russian threats, Reuters reports. The confidential strategy, called the “Concept for Deterrence and Defense in the Euro-…




					thehill.com


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Pimmeldiskussionen ohne Andy Grote halte ich in diesem Thread für vernachlässigendswert.


Ich nicht und sollte auch Thema einer neuen Bundesregierung sein. Denn gerade das Verhältnis Staat und Religion und die Trennung, lässt in Schland auch weiterhin sehr zu wünschen übrig. Von solchen "Kleinigkeiten" mal ganz abgesehen.

Edit: Und anscheinend vermutet man mittlerweile auch bei der katholischen Kirche (bzw. bei deren Zentralorgan), dass der Wind unter der neuen Regierung etwas anders wehen könnte: https://www.katholisch.de/artikel/3...n-eine-herausforderung-fuer-die-kirchen-waere
Natürlich mit ganz viel Krokodilstränen über eine mögliche Aufhebung des "Werbeverbots" für Abtreibung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du gehörst auch zu den Menschen die meinen Elektroautos sind keine richtigen Autos weil man sie nicht hört oder?
> Die Funktion (Fortpflanzung) wird nicht eingeschränkt. Punkt aus Ende, verlink nichts was du nichtmal im Ansatz selbst verstehst.



Also nach der Logik wäre dann auch... die unfreiwillige Entfernung der Klitoris(spitze) bei Frauen/Mädchen für dich voll in Ordnung, weil das ja auch nicht die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit einschränkt?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Besser kann mans nicht auf den Punkt bringen.


Nur ging es an keiner Stelle in meinen Aussagen um einen einseitigen NATO-Austritt Deutschlands (das wäre schwachsinnig, genauso wie darüber überhaupt an dieser Stelle zu philosophieren wozu das führen würde), sondern um eine Gesamt-EU / europäische Bündnis- und Verteidigungslösung, die ja innerhalb der EU, wie angemerkt, seit den 1970er Jahren durchaus im Raum steht.

Wie ebenfalls angemerkt, aber immer wieder, da schwieriges Thema und wir wissen ja wie gerne (europäische) Politiker sich an schwierige aber durchaus notwendige Themen wagen (was auch eine umfassende Reform des Rentenwesens wäre, aber anderes Thema), sofern die Hütte nicht schon an allen Ecken und Enden am abfackeln ist, auf die lange Bank geschoben wird und nur dann mal wieder hochkommt sobald ein Bush/ Trump um die Ecke kommt und vor Augen führt wie fragil das Fundament dieses NATO-Konstrukts für Europa doch eigentlich ist.

Ist halt wie sein Haus nur auf einer Säule zu bauen, an der immer mal wieder jemand der vorbeikommt sägt und wenn man Pech hat war das irgendwann solange das es einstürzt.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dann geh doch hin und schreck ab.


Machen wir doch... 24/7, indem wir in der NATO verbleiben und z.b. deutsche Soldaten in Litauen vorstationiert haben. I know, die lästigen Fakten die so garnicht zur Propaganda, äääh Meinung passen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls habe genug von den ganzen Bündnisfällen. Der BS ist klar: Wir sollen Washington bei seinen Kriegszügen unterstützen und zahlen, von Verteidigung keine Spur.


Könnte direkt aus ner russischen Trollfabrik stammen der Spruch. Wer Systeme kollektiver Verteidigung nicht versteht, der sollte auch nicht über diese urteilen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur ging es an keiner Stelle in meinen Aussagen um einen einseitigen NATO-Austritt Deutschlands (das wäre schwachsinnig, genauso wie darüber überhaupt an dieser Stelle zu philosophieren wozu das führen würde), sondern um eine Gesamt-EU / europäische Bündnis- und Verteidigungslösung, die ja innerhalb der EU, wie angemerkt, seit den 1970er Jahren durchaus im Raum steht.


Was Don gepostet hat ging eher in Richtung seahawk & des verrückten Vogelmanns.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie ebenfalls angemerkt, aber immer wieder, da schwieriges Thema und wir wissen ja wie gerne (europäische) Politiker sich an schwierige aber durchaus notwendige Themen wagen (was auch eine umfassende Reform des Rentenwesens wäre, aber anderes Thema), sofern die Hütte nicht schon an allen Ecken und Enden am abfackeln ist, auf die lange Bank geschoben wird und nur dann mal wieder hochkommt sobald ein Donald Trump um die Ecke kommt und vor Augen führt wie fragil das Fundament dieses NATO-Konstrukts für Europa doch eigentlich ist.


Donald Trumps der Welt sind die Unbekannte,  Prinzipiell gilt, das Staaten gemäß ihrer Interessen handeln. Obama & Biden wollten wir lieber haben als Trump, beide setzen die Interessen der USA durch, im Zweifel auch gegen unsere eigenen, siehe Nordstream 2.

Aber auch ein Trump hat die NATO nicht töten können, da die USA zu sehr von ihr profitieren. Der Abzug der US Truppen aus Deutschland z.b. ist nicht so ohne weiteres für die USA durchführbar wie Donald das gerne hätte. Das Szenario seiner Wiederwahl 2024 würde die NATO erneut deutlich belasten, die Frage wird dann aber sein, um welche Konflikte sprechen wir dann.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also nach der Logik wäre dann auch... die unfreiwillige Entfernung der Klitoris(spitze) bei Frauen/Mädchen für dich voll in Ordnung, weil das ja auch nicht die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit einschränkt?


Hier hast du absolut einen Punkt, auch wenn ich bei diesem Thema eher neutral bin, in den USA wird glaube ich jedes männliche Baby automatisch aus "hygiene" Gründen beschnitten, außer die Eltern äußern den Wunsch einer Nichtbeschneidung, allerdings spielen in den USA auch im Hintergrund religiöse Gründe eine mächtige Rolle.
Nichts desto trotz kenne ich keinen amerikanischen Mann der sich verstümmelt oder eingeschränkt fühlt.
Bei Frauen sieht das völlig anders aus und hier läuft Sparanus Argumentation völlig ins Leere, sie ist sogar gefährlich und kontraproduktiv!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (24. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Machen wir doch... 24/7, indem wir in der NATO verbleiben und z.b. deutsche Soldaten in Litauen vorstationiert haben. I know, die lästigen Fakten die so garnicht zur Propaganda, äääh Meinung passen.


Im Ernstfall gebe ich den armen Teufeln dort eine Stunde. Dann sind sie pulverisiert. 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Könnte direkt aus ner russischen Trollfabrik stammen der Spruch. Wer Systeme kollektiver Verteidigung nicht versteht, der sollte auch nicht über diese urteilen.


Es gibt nur zwei ernstzunehmende Armeen in der Nato: Die der USA und die der Türkei. Der Rest ist Pillepalle. Bundeswehr, das heißt Flugzeuge, die nicht fliegen und Panzer, die nicht fahren.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur ging es an keiner Stelle in meinen Aussagen um einen einseitigen NATO-Austritt Deutschlands (das wäre schwachsinnig, genauso wie darüber überhaupt an dieser Stelle zu philosophieren wozu das führen würde), sondern um eine Gesamt-EU / europäische Bündnis- und Verteidigungslösung, die ja innerhalb der EU, wie angemerkt, seit den 1970er Jahren durchaus im Raum steht.


Auch das wird von osteueropäischer Seite nicht gewünscht, wie ich schon in meinem Popst erklärt habe, die wollen aus historischen Gründen die USA im Boot haben.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also nach der Logik wäre dann auch... die unfreiwillige Entfernung der Klitoris(spitze) bei Frauen/Mädchen für dich voll in Ordnung, weil das ja auch nicht die Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit einschränkt?


Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ein Eingriff welcher Art auch immer ohne Einverständnis des Patienten und ohne medizinische Notwendigkeit in Ordnung ist?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Frauen sieht das völlig anders aus und hier läuft Sparanus Argumentation völlig ins Leere, sie ist sogar gefährlich und kontraproduktiv!


Kannst du mich mal kurz aufklären an welcher Stelle ich über die Beschneidung für Frauen schreibe oder das für medizinisch in Ordnung erkläre?
Auch hier: Zitieren oder einfach Fresse halten. Ist das so schwer?

Falls ihr allerdings Logorrhoe habt, bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kannst du mich mal kurz aufklären an welcher Stelle ich über die Beschneidung für Frauen schreibe?
> Auch hier: Zitieren oder einfach Fresse halten. Ist das so schwer?


Jetzt reißt mir die Hutschnur Alter!
Du Korinthenkacker hängst dich bei anderen Leuten an jedem Wort der Formulierung auf und selbst vor Rechtschreibfehlern, bei Forums Posts machst du nicht halt und jetzt reagierst du angefasst, wenn man dir deine eigenen Formulierungen unter die Nase reibt! Geht es noch!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Funktion (Fortpflanzung) wird nicht eingeschränkt. Punkt aus Ende, verlink nichts was du nichtmal im Ansatz selbst verstehst.


Die Funktion der Fortpflanzung ist durch Entfernung der Klitoris bei einer Frau auch nicht eingeschränkt! (*Punkt)*
Insoweit taugt diese Argumentation absolut nicht, weil sie die Befürworter einer "Beschneidung" eher Verstümmelung einer Frau, sofort gegen dich verwenden könnten, auch kann man rechtlich auf gar keinen Fall so argumentieren, weil man es dann auch auf Frauen anwenden müsste.
Also komme runter von deinem Ross und denke dir eine andere Argumetation aus, diese ist falsch, gefährlich und kontraproduktiv!


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Fuktion der Fortpflanzung ist durch Entfernung der Klitoris bei einer Frau auch nicht eingeschränkt! (*Punkt)*


Selbst bei Männern sage ich, dass man das nur nach Indikation durch einen Arzt machen sollte.
Du darfst gerne zitieren wo ich was anderes sage.

Was ich da geschrieben habe sollte heißen, dass eine Verstümmelung eine *radikale(!)* Veränderung bedingt,
der idR. mit dem Verlust von Funktionen einhergeht.


Ach ja Alter, bist du nicht zu alt für Jugendslang?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier hast du absolut einen Punkt, auch wenn ich bei diesem Thema eher neutral bin, in den USA wird glaube ich jedes männliche Baby automatisch aus "hygiene" Gründen beschnitten, außer die Eltern äußern den Wunsch einer Nichtbeschneidung, allerdings spielen in den USA auch im Hintergrund religiöse Gründe eine mächtige Rolle.


Auch in den USA ist das inzwischen bei weiten nicht mehr so unumstritten wie es das mal eine Zeit lang war, somal die gerne genutzte Hygenebegründung im Grunde auch ehr ein Strohmannargument darstellt, um sich der Debatte des eigentlich religösen Hintergrunds dahinter zu entziehen, weshalb auch der Berufsverband der amerikanischen Kinderärzte davon abrät:

"Der Berufsverband amerikanischer Kinderärzte hat mehrfach öffentlich erklärt, dass bei einer routinemäßigen Beschneidung die medizinischen Vorteile die Risiken nicht rechtfertigten."





__





						In den USA ist es Routine
					

In Deutschland erregt das Kölner Beschneidungs-Urteil beträchtliches öffentliches Aufsehen. Wie gehen andere Länder mit diesem Thema um?




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Es ist zwar natürlich so das eine beschnittene Person die Eichel etwas leichter gesäubert bekommt, weil man eben nicht erst die Vorhaut dazu wegziehen muss, aber es hat halt grundsätzlich keine gesundheitlichen Vorteile gegenüber einer Person, die nicht beschnitten ist, ist dafür aber halt mit Risiken und Nachteilen für die beschnittene Person behaftet.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz kenne ich keinen amerikanischen Mann der sich verstümmelt oder eingeschränkt fühlt.



Wieviele amerikanische Männer kennst du den und wieviele davon waren bereit darüber mit dir als ehr fremde Person auch bei so einem privatne Thema ein ernsthaftes Gespräch zu führen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Frauen sieht das völlig anders aus und hier läuft Sparanus Argumentation völlig ins Leere, sie ist sogar gefährlich und kontraproduktiv!


Seine Argumente laufen in beiden Richtungen ins Leere, da eine selektive Betachtung, im Bezug darauf das es bei beiden Geschlechtern, nicht unproblematisch ist, nur eines wäre, eine Diskriminierung durch tolerierte Körperverletzung des anderen Geschlechts.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst bei Männern sage ich, dass man das nur nach Indikation durch einen Arzt machen sollte.
> Du darfst gerne zitieren wo ich was anderes sage.
> 
> Was ich da geschrieben habe sollte heißen, dass eine Verstümmelung eine *radikale(!)* Veränderung bedingt,
> der idR. mit dem Verlust von Funktionen einhergeht.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Sag mal liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe?
> *FUNKTIONAL*
> Was ist die Funktion von einem ***************? Fortpflanzung
> Deswegen ist dein Vergleich mit einem amputierten Arm der größte Bullshit den ich diese Woche lesen musste.
> Sowas wie Spaß wäre eine *nichtfunktionale* Anforderung und ob du dann Schwierigkeiten hast etwas zu genießen hängt auch in ganz erheblichen Maße von deinen Umgang damit ab.



Nochmal, deine Argumetation ist schei sse!
Gerade deine Ausführungen in Post 4431 ist praktisch ein Faustsschlag in das Gesicht von Frauen (ach was es wäre praktisch das komplette zusammentreten aller Frauenrechte), auch wenn du das nicht im Kopf hattest, weil du alleine auf Grund unserer Rechtslage und Gesetze, die gleiche rechtliche Argumentation auf beide Geschlechter anwenden müsstest, begreifst du das nicht?!
Die Entferung der Klitoris einer Frau, würde die Funktion ihrer Fortpflanzung nicht beeinträchtigen, aber ihr komplettes Sexualleben, sowie ihre komplette psychologischen Verhaltensweise als Mensch ändern und Einfluss nehmen.
Begreife das endlich und setze dich mit der allgemeinen Rechtslage, Gleichheitsgrundsatz etc. auseinander und ortne deine Aussagen samt ihrer *Konsequenzen *ein. Du bist hier mit deiner Funktionalität auf dem absolten Holzweg.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieviele amerikanische Männer kennst du den und wieviele davon waren bereit darüber mit dir auch ein ernsthaftes Gespräch zum Thema zu führen.


Einige, neben Schüleraustasch, Studentenleben (Studentenwohnheim), habe ich da 2,5 Jahre gelebt und gearbeitet und auch Amis tauen bei Alkohol auf und man kann auch nicht alltägliche Dinge besprechen. Hauptsächlich war das aber die Studienzeit und das Thema aufgeworfen haben eigentlich hauptsächlich Frauen in kleineren und größeren Runden( Gruppenbildung auf Partys, Küchengespräche auf Partys) , die waren auf beiden Seiten ganz fasziniert, weil sie ja hauptsächlich nur eine Sorte männlicher Geschlechtsorgane kannten und wollten gerne aus erster Hand "Berichte hören".


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das komplette zusammentreten aller Frauenrechte


Reden wir jetzt über die Wünsche von männlichen CDU Wählern?


Trennung


Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was du willst.
Habe ich irgendwo gesagt, dass Menschen welchen Geschlechts auch immer ohne individuelle medizinische
Indikation beschnitten werden sollen? Nein, hab ich nicht.

Es ist deine Partei, die rumheult, wenn man medizinische Eingriffe aus religiösen Gründen verbieten will.

Ich habe mich ganz ausschließlich daran gestört, dass ein medizinischer 0815 Eingriff eine Verstümmelung sein soll wenn er nicht aus medizinischen Gründen durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja Alter, bist du nicht zu alt für Jugendslang?


Uhhh, was für ein "gemeiner" Diss, wo hast du den her, hat dir den der Philipp (Amthor) verraten?


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Falls ihr allerdings Logorrhoe habt, bitte um Entschuldigung.


Solch Worte von jemanden, der als 15 Jähriger anderswo rumgejammert hat, dass er noch nicht zur Bundeswehr kann?


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ganz ausschließlich daran gestört, dass ein medizinischer 0815 Eingriff eine Verstümmelung sein soll wenn er nicht aus medizinischen Gründen durchgeführt wird.


Da bin ich soagr teilweise bei dir, deine "funktionale" Argumentation dazu ist aber frei formuliert, absolut für die Tonne, sie ist sogar gefährlich, bekomme das in deinen Schädel.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Reden wir jetzt über die Wünsche von männlichen CDU Wählern?


Bei dir stimmt teilweise irgend etwas nicht mit der Verdrahtung, und das meine ich nicht nur flapsig.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich soagr teilweise bei dir, deine "funktionale" Argumentation dazu ist aber frei formuliert absolut für die Tonne, sie ist sogar gefährlich, bekomme das in deinen Schädel.


Nightslaver hat es mit einem amputierten Arm verglichen, denk mal drüber nach.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei dir stimmt teilweise irgend etwas nicht mit der Verdrahtung, und das meine ich nicht nur flapsig.


Ich bin nicht mehr mit dir in einer Partei, irgendwas hab ich ganz richtig gemacht


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nightslaver hat es mit einem amputierten Arm verglichen, denk mal drüber nach.


Ja, hat er und funktional betrachtet und nach unseren Gesetzen hat er absolut recht, weil es eben bei Frauen auf dieser funktionalen Basis ebenfalls angewendet werden *muss* und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das "beschneiden"/ entfernen der Klitoris bei einer Frau, mehr Auswirkungen, gerade in psychologischer Hinsicht, auf ihr gesamtes Leben haben würde, als die Amputation eines Armes.
Du scheinst es immer noch nicht zu bergeifen!


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nightslaver hat es mit einem amputierten Arm verglichen, denk mal drüber nach.


Da ist er wieder der lülülülü Sparanus, der sich alles versucht zurecht zu biegen.... 

Ich habe deinen  wahnwitzigen Schönheits-OP Vergleich mit einem amputierten Körperteil verglichen, du Genie:



> Es gibt auch Menschen denen wird aus medizinischen Gründen ein Arm / Bein, oder eine / die Brüst(e) amputiert, deshalb würde da aber auch niemand auf die völlig abwegige Idee kommen das mit einer   "Schönheits-OP" vergleichen zu wollen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bzgl. der Funktionalität habe ich es mit jemanden im nachfolgenden Post gleichgesetzt der einen Nervenschaden im Arm hat und daher kein vollständiges Empfindungsvermögen mehr in selbigen:



> Wenn du ein verringertes Gefühl in der Hand hast schränkt dich das dann wohl auch nicht ein, weil ja die Hand noch dran ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also hör endlich auf wie ein getretener Hund zu bellen und dir im Drachenlord Stil deine Äußerungen und die anderer nachträglich zurecht zu lügen und akzeptier endlich das du zu der Thematik Mist schreibst!
Das bekommst du doch inzwischen wirklich aus allen Richtungen gesagt...


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

> Unfruchtbarkeit
> 
> Schmerzen, Blutungen und Komplikationen bei der Geburt wie: Geweberisse, Probleme für das Kind, geboren zu werden, weil der Weg verengt ist, Kaiserschnitte sind bei beschnittenen Frauen häufiger notwendig, Sterblichkeitsrate der Säuglinge liegt höher, Gehirnschäden des Säuglings sind durch Verengung möglich


Keine funktionalen Einschränkungen beim wesentlichen funktionalen Zweck oder?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Schönheits-OP Vergleich mit einem amputierten Arm verglichen, du Genie:


Dann erkläre mal warum du eine Amputation mit einer Schönheits OP vergleichen willst?
Du kotzt einfach nur Worte ins Forum ohne jeden Sinn und Verstand.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das bekommst du doch inzwischen wirklich aus allen Richtungen gesagt...


Alle Richtungen, nein, das ist wieder so wie wenn die AfD von "Das Volk will..." spricht.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Keine funktionalen Einschränkungen beim wesentlichen funktionalen Zweck oder?



Ach, die Möglichkeit Probleme bei der Erektion bekommen zu können ist also kein wesentlicher Zweck, ich dachte ja immer einen Steifen zu bekommen wäre mit eine grundsätzliche Vorraussetzung um eine Frau schwängern zu können (künstliche Befruchtung außen vor gelassen). 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mal warum du eine Amputation mit einer Schönheits OP vergleichen willst?


Du vergleichst doch hier das abschneiden der Vorhaut mit einer Schönheits-OP, obwohl es gar nicht diesen Zweck dient und es wohl auch faktisch kaum einen Minderjährigen geben wird der das der Ästhetik wegen machen lässt (abgesehen davon das es in den thematisierten Fällen sowieso gar keinen Zweck dient, außer irgendwelchen religösen Schwachsinn, an dem wie verbohrt festgehalten wird)!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du kotzt einfach nur Worte ins Forum ohne jeden Sinn und Verstand.



Na na na, reflektierst / projezierst du dich selbst hier gerade auf andere? Herr Winkler, sind sie es?


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Keine funktionalen Einschränkungen beim wesentlichen funktionalen Zweck oder?


Schon wieder erzählst du hier Unsinn und Halbwahrheiten und wirfst Nebelbomben, mit deinem Zitat, verlinke doch mal die Quelle.
Auch zeigt es, das du dich anscheinend nicht wirklich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast!
Bei der religiösen oder rituellen "Beschneidung" von Frauen, wird nicht nur ganz oder teilweise die Klitoris entfernt, sondern sie werden auch zum größten Teil "zugenäht", dadurch kommt es zu den Auswirkungen die du zitierst.
Übrigens ist das bei "normalen" Frauen ähnlich, hat eine Frau über Jahre oder Jahrzehnte keinen Sex und behandelt ihre Periode nicht mit Tampons verengt sich die Scheide/Scheidenkanal und diese Frauen haben sowohl ersteinmal Probleme bei einem wiederaufgenommenen Sexualleben, und es können auch die gleichen Probleme wie oben beschrieben entstehen.

Wie kann man eigentlich nicht einsehen, dass man mit seiner "funktionalen Argumentation" einfach mal ins Klo gegriffen hat.


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du kotzt einfach nur Worte ins Forum ohne jeden Sinn und Verstand.


Das von jemanden, der die Extrawürste für Gottesdienste damit rechtfertigt, dass die beiden Großkirchen ja zum Impfen aufgerufen haben und es deswegen nicht so schlimm sei? 
(Was auf der Stufe von ich schieße jemanden mit Vorsatz ins Bein, bringe ihn schnellstmöglich ins Krankenhaus und dann ist alles wieder in bester Ordnung, ist.)


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alle Richtungen, nein, das ist wieder so wie wenn die AfD von "Das Volk will..." spricht.


Na du musst es ja wissen "haltet gefälligst alle die Fresse" Björn.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach, die Möglichkeit Probleme bei der Erektion bekommen zu können ist also kein wesentlicher Zweck, ich dachte ja immer einen Steifen zu bekommen wäre eine grundsätzliche Vorraussetzung um eine Frau überhaupt schwängern zu können (künstliche Befruchtung außen vor gelassen).


Puh und was an einer Beschneidung sorgt jetzt dafür, dass das Blut nicht ins Glied fließen kann? 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du vergleichst doch hier das abschneiden der Vorhaut mit einer Schönheits-OP, obwohl es gar nicht diesen Zweck dient


Tatsächlich gibt es auch Beschneidungen aus optischen Gründen für erwachsene Männer,  was ist das dann? Keine Schönheits OP?
Kannst du suchen, bieten diverse Kliniken aus ästhetischen Gründen an.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na na na, reflektierst / projezierst du dich selbst hier gerade auf andere? Herr Winkler, sind sie es?











						Spiegel!
					

Spiegel! bedeutet: Nach einer Beleidigung hat man früher "Spiegel" gerufen und die Handinnenfläche gezeigt. Die nächste Hürde war dann "Gummimauer" oder "Doppelspiegel". .




					www.mundmische.de
				



Willst du jetzt Kinderspiele spielen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> verlinke doch mal die Quelle.











						FGM: Beschneidung von Mädchen & Frauen | SOS Kinderdörfer
					

Was ist weibliche Genitalverstümmelung? In welchen Ländern werden Mädchen beschnitten? Fakten & Zahlen zu der grausamen Tradition - und wie wir helfen.



					www.sos-kinderdoerfer.de
				



Grade das häufige Zunähen schadet der Funktion doch ungemein.


Poulton schrieb:


> Das von jemanden, der die Extrawürste für Gottesdienste damit rechtfertigt, dass die beiden Großkirchen ja zum Impfen aufgerufen haben und es deswegen nicht so schlimm sei?


Du liest ein "Es könnte schlimmer sein mit dem Religionen" als Zustimmung?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na du musst es ja wissen "haltet gefälligst alle die Fresse" Björn.


Witzig wie da eben noch Bernd stand, Respekt an die Heute Show


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du bist einfach unfähig den Unterschied zu erfassen oder, ob jemand sich bewusst über 18 dafür entscheidet das machen zu lassen, weil er es schick findet, oder ob man ihn aus vermeindlichen religösen Vorschriften unter 18 beschneidet?


Das ist meine Einstellung zu religiösen Beschneidungen jeder Art. Schlimm oder?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Keine medizinischen Eingriffe aus religiösen Gründen an Menschen die nicht in der Lage sind ihr Einverständnis zu geben.


Und du hast kritisiert, dass ich die männliche Beschneidung mit einer üblichen Schönheits OP *vergleiche. *


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2021)

Könne wir uns bitte einfach darauf einigen dass der Spruch mit der "funktionalen Einschränkung" einfach ein schlechter Vergleich war statt sich dafür gegenseitig die Köpfe ein zu hauen? 


Spoiler



Verwarnen vom Handy aus ist nämlich immer so unhandlich


----------



## hoffgang (24. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Könne wir uns bitte einfach darauf einigen dass der Spruch mit der "funktionalen Einschränkung" einfach ein schlechter Vergleich war statt sich dafür gegenseitig die Köpfe ein zu hauen?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ja - bitte.

Das gleitet hier härter ab als jeder Covid Thread (Pun intended...)


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Könne wir uns bitte einfach darauf einigen dass der Spruch mit der "funktionalen Einschränkung" einfach ein schlechter Vergleich war statt sich dafür gegenseitig die Köpfe ein zu hauen?


Es war kein Vergleich, aber wir haben uns viel zu sehr an Begriffen aufgehangen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie wir manipuliert werden und welche negativen Auswirkungen Social Media auf uns hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist das völlig egal, was die als 14 Jährige getwittert hat, ihre Aussage vor 2 Jahren über eine (deutsche)  ekelige "Weiße" Mehrheitsgesellschaft und ihre Schlussfolgerungen daraus, ist purer Rassismus und durch z.B. Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim und ihren Erfolg, als Colored People, komplett widerlegt, außer Mai Thi gehört natürlich zur "weißen" Mehrheitsgesellschaft und ist nach der Auslegung wie es einem gerade passt, wieder keine Colored People.
Jemand mit solch einem undifferenzierten rassistischen Alltagsweltbild (auch wenn sie sich dafür entschuldigt hat) geht für mich gar nicht und schon 10 mal nicht als Politikerin, die irgendwann mal *Volksvertreterin *im Bundestag werden will.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTT5G86occU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ist purer Rassismus und durch z.B. Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim und ihren Erfolg, als Colored People, komplett widerlegt


Don das ist doch ein wirklich schlechtes Beispiel.
Welche Vorurteile kursieren denn über Menschen aus Fernost was Intelligenz und Fleiß angeht? Eben.

Was sie meint sieht man doch immer wieder wenn man mit der Generation meiner Großeltern bzw deiner Eltern spricht. Sie sind offen gegenüber jedem Menschen den sie persönlich kennenlernen, also wirklich ich hab schon Frauen aus allen Teilen der Welt angeschleppt und alles war in Ordnung, aber wenn dann über den Alltag gesprochen wird dann waren da wieder so Ausländer im Bus die sich nicht benehmen können.
In höheren Bildungsschichten und jüngeren Generationen schwindet das mehr und mehr, aber das ist was sie meint.
Und die Worte? Wir werden sehen was sie in Zukunft sagt.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don das ist doch ein wirklich schlechtes Beispiel.
> Welche Vorurteile kursieren denn über Menschen aus Fernost was Intelligenz und Fleiß angeht? Eben.
> 
> Was sie meint sieht man doch immer wieder wenn man mit der Generation meiner Großeltern bzw deiner Eltern spricht. Sie sind offen gegenüber jedem Menschen den sie persönlich kennenlernen, also wirklich ich hab schon Frauen aus allen Teilen der Welt angeschleppt und alles war in Ordnung, aber wenn dann über den Alltag gesprochen wird dann waren da wieder so Ausländer im Bus die sich nicht benehmen können.
> ...


Ja, teilweise hast du recht, aber ich sehe das etwas enger, weil es ist ja nicht nur die "ekelige weiße Mehrheitsgesellschft", nein "ihr wird schlecht, wenn sie da so viele *weiße Doofis" *herumlaufen sieht!
Was soll man dazu sagen, mir wäre nie in meinem ganzen Leben im Traum eingefallen, zu einer Gruppe schwarzer Jugendlicher oder dunkelhäutiger Jugenlicher, die ich irgendwo auf der Straße oder im Fernsehen mit einem politischen Anliegen sehen würde, kuck mall "da laufen lauter dunkelhäutige Doofis herum", oder noch schlimmer das N Wort benutzen. Nur weil sie dunkehäutig ist, kann sie sich nicht alles herausnehmen und ihre Ausführungen sind m.A. nach rassistisch, auch wenn wir damit natürlich in der weißen Mehrheitsgesellschaft auch Probleme haben.
Als (zukünftige) Politikerin und/oder eventuelle Volksvertreterin, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt 19 Jahre war und wohl schon Abitur gemacht hat, geht das gar nicht.
Sie sorgt doch nur dafür, das der Keil in der Gesellschaft noch größer wird.
Das sind nunmal keine Äußerungen einer 14 Jährigen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> "ihr wird schlecht, wenn sie da so viele *weiße Doofis" *herumlaufen sieht!


Weißt du ob sie in dem Moment nicht vielleicht ne Pegida Demo im Kopf hatte?😅


Don-71 schrieb:


> Als (zukünftige) Politikerin oder eventuell Volksvertreterin, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt 19 Jahre war und wohgl schon Abitur gemacht hat, geht das gar nicht.


Nun Alter 
Was sagt denn ein externer wenn er unsere Diskussionen hier im Forum beschreiben müsste wie wir uns ab und zu ausdrücken.
Wenn es reibt hat das doch auch was an sich.

Das schlimme ist eigentlich, dass manchen Menschen nichts besseres einfällt als mit Morddrohungen auf semiintelligente Äußerungen zu reagieren oder Todeswünsche.
Ganz egal was ich dir hier an den Kopf werfe oder du mir, wir würden uns einander nie den Tod wünschen wegen einer Aussage.
Aber sie, sie und viele andere Politiker erleben das.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weißt du ob sie in dem Moment nicht vielleicht ne Pegida Demo im Kopf hatte?😅


Schau dir das Video an, dass hat sie glasklar über ihre eigene Altersgruppe bei Friday for Future gesagt, nix Pegida!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist eigentlich, dass manchen Menschen nichts besseres einfällt als mit Morddrohungen auf semiintelligente Äußerungen zu reagieren oder Todeswünsche.
> Ganz egal was ich dir hier an den Kopf werfe oder du mir, wir würden uns einander nie den Tod wünschen wegen einer Aussage.
> Aber sie, sie und viele andere Politiker erleben das.


Das braucht man ja wohl nicht diskutieren, da würde ich auch keine Gnade kennen, das hat mich schon bei einer Dokumentation über Politikerinnen hier in Deutschland maßlos aufgeregt, mit welchen Schmähungen, Vergewaltigungsandrohungen und Morddrohungen die bedacht werden, nur weil sie weibliche Politikerinnen sind.
Die Leute würden bei mir alle für sehr lange Zeit in den Bau wandern, die sind alle* komplett* falsch verdrahtet.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schau dir das Video an, dass hat sie glasklar über ihre eigene Altersgruppe bei Friday for Future gesagt, nix Pegida!


Sorry das Mobilfunknetz an der Bahnstrecke ist beSCHEUERt hihi

Du meinst also sie sagt über die Weißen bei FFF im Kern das was immer wieder gerne aus der Wutbürger Ecke kommt?
Aka ja die kleinen priviligierten Kinder lassen sich per SUV zur Klima Demo fahren.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry das Mobilfunknetz an der Bahnstrecke ist beSCHEUERt hihi
> 
> Du meinst also sie sagt über die Weißen bei FFF im Kern das was immer wieder gerne aus der Wutbürger Ecke kommt?
> Aka ja die kleinen priviligierten Kinder lassen sich per SUV zur Klima Demo fahren.


Schaue dir das Video an, wenn du richtiges Netz hast. 
Ich muss mich korrigieren, sie nennt sie Blödies nicht Doofis, aber geschenkt.
Wen du es siehst, weißt du warum ich sauer bin und auch ihr Vergleich mit Greta geht irgendwie gar nicht, weil mir ist doch scheissegal, ob Greta, weiß, dunkel, Eskimo oder was weiß ich ist, ihr politisches Anliegen ist mir zu radikal (nur auf mich persönlich bezogen) und das mache ich und wohl auch die Mehrheit in Deutschland nicht an der Herkunft/Aussehen der Person fest, ob Greta eine von "uns" ist oder nicht.


----------



## Poulton (25. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Pimmeldiskussionen ohne Andy Grote halte ich in diesem Thread für vernachlässigendswert.


Weil es so schön war, weiter gehts: https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/ges...-flora-a-ad00c589-967e-43ea-8812-07d576ac2644








						Andy Grote: Pimmelgate Hamburg dauert an – Plakat an Roter Flora
					

Vermummte hatten Zitat des Tweets angebracht, der die Kontroverse um den Innensenator ausgelöst hatte. Polizei übermalte es.




					www.abendblatt.de
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich korrigieren, sie nennt sie Blödies nicht Doofis, aber geschenkt.


Sorry ich hab mir das 3 mal angehört und sie sagt Bürgis und nicht Blödies. Passt im übrigen auch viel besser als Linker Kampfbegriff.


Don-71 schrieb:


> wohl auch die Mehrheit in Deutschland nicht an der Herkunft/Aussehen der Person fest, ob Greta eine von "uns" ist oder nicht.


Weder sie noch wir beide können objektiv sagen welchen Einfluss das hat. 
Ich denke mir auch dauernd "Als ob jemanden deine Hautfarbe juckt" und dann sehe ich wieder den Stammtisch und denke "Hmm es gibt Menschen die sind richtig durch"


----------



## Poulton (25. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Linker Kampfbegriff


Was soll "Bürgis" bitte für ein Kampfbegriff sein? Bei Leuten die soetwas verwenden, sollte der Karl Marx Lesezirkel Pflichtveranstaltung werden.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was soll "Bürgis" bitte für ein Kampfbegriff sein?


Lies das ganze mit einem ""

Marx beschrieb das Bürgertum ja als größeren Gegner als den Adel.


----------



## seahawk (25. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mir ist das völlig egal, was die als 14 Jährige getwittert hat, ihre Aussage vor 2 Jahren über eine (deutsche)  ekelige "Weiße" Mehrheitsgesellschaft und ihre Schlussfolgerungen daraus, ist purer Rassismus und durch z.B. Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim und ihren Erfolg, als Colored People, komplett widerlegt, außer Mai Thi gehört natürlich zur "weißen" Mehrheitsgesellschaft und ist nach der Auslegung wie es einem gerade passt, wieder keine Colored People.
> Jemand mit solch einem undifferenzierten rassistischen Alltagsweltbild (auch wenn sie sich dafür entschuldigt hat) geht für mich gar nicht und schon 10 mal nicht als Politikerin, die irgendwann mal *Volksvertreterin *im Bundestag werden will.
> 
> 
> ...


Ihre Aussagen zur "weißen Mehrheitsgesellschaft" würde ich so unterschrieben. Die deutsche Gesellschaft ist geprägt van Rassismus, Frauenfeindlichkeit und Ungerechtigkeit.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ihre Aussagen zur "weißen Mehrheitsgesellschaft" würde ich so unterschrieben. Die deutsche Gesellschaft ist geprägt van Rassismus, Frauenfeindlichkeit und Ungerechtigkeit.


Das Problem ist in der Formulierung das "eklige" dabei gewesen.
Wenn sie das hier eklig findet muß sie auswandern...


----------



## seahawk (25. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist in der Formulierung das "eklige" dabei gewesen.
> Wenn sie das hier eklig findet muß sie auswandern...


Oder sich engagieren um es zu ändern, was sie ja tut. Ich kann das "eklig" aber völlig nachvollziehen. Es beschreibt den Zustand passend.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich nenne es unpassend, aber wer weiß was sie für Sachen erlebt hat und wie das ihren subjektiven Eindruck geprägt hat.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jemand mit solch einem undifferenzierten rassistischen Alltagsweltbild geht für mich gar nicht



Das stimmt, die alte Schachtel am Ende des Videos ist ne Zumutung.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Schaue dir das Video an, wenn du richtiges Netz hast.
> Ich muss mich korrigieren, sie nennt sie Blödies nicht Doofis, aber geschenkt.


Bürgis. Sie nennt Sie Bürgis.
Hab ich im Internet gelesen, bei all den Artikeln die sich ebenfalls über das Video beschweren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wen du es siehst, weißt du warum ich sauer bin und auch ihr Vergleich mit Greta geht irgendwie gar nicht, weil mir ist doch scheissegal, ob Greta, weiß, dunkel, Eskimo oder was weiß ich ist, ihr politisches Anliegen ist mir zu radikal (nur auf mich persönlich bezogen) und das mache ich und wohl auch die Mehrheit in Deutschland nicht an der Herkunft/Aussehen der Person fest, ob Greta eine von "uns" ist oder nicht.


Und genau das glaube ich nicht. Wir haben in Deutschland ein Problem mit Alltagsrassismus und die Aussage der jungen Dame, dass wenn eine Gruppe PoC FFF in Deutschland gestartet hätte, der Zulauf deutlich unterschiedlich ausgefallen wäre, den würd ich so unterschreiben.
Dass es sinnfrei ist, eine solche Aussage in einem mehrheitlich "weißen" Land zu treffen sei mal dahingestellt, wer wenn nicht die weißen Bürgis muss denn an den notwendigen Änderungen beteiligt sein damit sich wirklich was verändert...

Als Pegida und die AfD angefangen haben gegen Flüchtlinge zu hetzen, da hieß es, man müsse die Sorgen und Nöte dieser Menschen ernst nehmen. Wenn PoC sich in Deutschland nicht wahrgenommen fühlen und diese Wahrnehmung, wie im Video, formulieren, dann sollte man hier dasselbe zugestehen. Zuhören, das wahrgenommene Problem verstehen.
Was für einen weißen rassistischen Mob gilt muss doch auch für jugendliche PoC gelten, oder etwa nicht? Wobei das halt die These der Dame bestätigen würde.
Vllt wärs mal ganz geil wenn so jemand in der Politik Erfolg hat, damit auch Menschen welche diese Wahrnehmung teilen sich repräsentiert fühlen. In einer parlamentarischen Demokratie sollte sowas auch kein Problem sein, wenn wir die AfD im Bundestag aushalten müssen, dann werden wir eine Sarah-Lee auch aushalten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist in der Formulierung das "eklige" dabei gewesen.
> Wenn sie das hier eklig findet muß sie auswandern...


Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es sich als People of Color in einem überwiegend weißen Deutschland lebt.
Daher finde ich es enorm wichtig, dass wir uns als Gesellschaft von solchen Oberflächlichkeiten lösen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich anders fühle, wenn ich z.b. in eine Bar gehe,  in der ausschließlich schwarze anstatt überwiegend weiße sind.
Von daher habe ich nichts dagegen wenn Menschen wie sie derartige Dinge anspricht um darauf hinzuweisen, dass das gesellschaftliche Leben noch lange nicht perfekt ist.
Man kann in Deutschland geboren sein, man kann seit der Geburt die Staatsbürgerschaft haben, man kann perfekt Deutsch sprechen, man kann sehr gebildet sein, wenn man nicht so aussieht, wie man als Deutscher aussehen sollte, wird man von einigen Teilen der Bevölkerung nicht als Deutscher akzeptiert.
Das finde ich extrem traurig, das im 21. Jahrhundert, Rund 80 Jahre nach dem Nazi Regime.
Ich hatte immer gehofft, dass wir weiter wären.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2021)

Don denkt wahrscheinlich:
"Ich bin nicht so, mein Umfeld ist nicht so, ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen"


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn PoC sich in Deutschland nicht wahrgenommen fühlen und diese Wahrnehmung, wie im Video, formulieren, dann sollte man hier dasselbe zugestehen. Zuhören, das wahrgenommene Problem verstehen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Vllt wärs mal ganz geil wenn so jemand in der Politik Erfolg hat, damit auch Menschen welche diese Wahrnehmung teilen sich repräsentiert fühlen. In einer parlamentarischen Demokratie sollte sowas auch kein Problem sein, wenn wir die AfD im Bundestag aushalten müssen, dann werden wir eine Sarah-Lee auch aushalten.



Es gibt doch so einige Menschen mit äußerlich klar sichtbaren Migrationshintergrund (also solche die u.a. so "farbige Kartoffeln" wie Frau Heinrich sind, oder asiatisch / türkisch / arbische Wurzeln haben, halt PoCs) in den Landes und Bundesparlamenten.
Alleine im aktuellen Bundestag sind es immerhin 83 der 709 Abgeordneten, also ca. 12% der Abgeordneten.









						Parlament und Diversität - Mehr Bundestagsabgeordnete mit Migrationsgeschichte
					

Zwar ist der neue Bundestag im Vergleich zu vorherigen diverser geworden, aber Menschen aus Einwandererfamilien sind weiterhin im Vergleich zur gesellschaftlichen Realität unterrepräsentiert. Hakan Demir (SPD) ist einer von nun 83 Abgeordneten mit Migrationsgeschichte.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Damit sind sie entsprechend des Anteils in der Bevölkerung eigentlich auch im Bundestag in etwa anteilig representabel vertreten, beachtet man vor allen das das die Mehrheit der Migranten in Deutschland immer noch aus europäischen Staaten & EU-Ländern kommt und eben nicht alle davon in die Kategorie PoC, die großzügig angenommen etwa 13 Mio. Menschen der aktuell etwa 22 Mio. Menschen in Deutschland mit einem Migrationshintergrund ausmachen, fallen:


> Knapp zwei Drittel (65 %) aller Personen mit Migrationshintergrund sind aus einem anderen europäischen Land Eingewanderte und ihre Nachkommen. Dies entspricht 13,8 Millionen Menschen, von denen 7,5 Millionen Wurzeln in anderen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten haben. Die 4,6 Millionen aus Asien Eingewanderten und ihre Nachkommen machen 22 % der Personen mit Migrationshintergrund aus, darunter haben 3,2 Millionen einen Bezug zum Nahen und Mittleren Osten. Knapp 1,0 Millionen Menschen (5 %) haben Wurzeln in Afrika. Weitere 0,6 Millionen Menschen (3 %) sind aus Nord-, Mittel- und Südamerika sowie Australien Eingewanderte und deren Nachkommen. Wichtigste Herkunftsländer sind nach wie vor die Türkei (13 %), gefolgt von Polen (11 %) und der Russischen Föderation (7 %).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wären also in einer großzügigen Annahme etwa rund 14 -15% der Bevölkerung, denen gegenüber etwa 12% im Bundestag stehen wo man von einem PoC Hintergrund sprechen könnte.
Ich sehe also nicht wo diese Minderheit in der Bevölkerung nach deiner Ausführung keinen Erfolg hätte und sich rein zahlenmäßig nicht ausreichend vertreten fühlen kann.
So dies in der Politik der Fall ist (sich nicht ausreichend vertreten zu fühlen) liegt es vermutlich ehr nicht daran das sie dort nicht zu finden wären, sondern dann mehr daran das die entsprechend vorhandenen Abgeordneten wohl scheinbar kein Interesse daran haben sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, für die Interessen dieser Gruppe stärker zu engagieren.

Ich sehe jedenfalls rein von den Zahlen her nicht das PoC bzgl. ihres Anteils in der Bevölkerung in der Politik drastisch unterepräsentiert wären und man daher den Anteil auf Teufel komm raus spürbar erhöhen müsste, das würde dann langsam ehr ihren realen Anteil in der Bevölkerung verzerren, als ihn wirklich wiederzuspiegeln.

Das soll aber, nicht das ich da falsch verstanden werde, sicher nicht bedeuten das ihre Interessen und Bedürfnisse an der einen oder anderen Stelle nicht mehr mit berücksichtigt werden sollten. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann in Deutschland geboren sein, man kann seit der Geburt die Staatsbürgerschaft haben, man kann perfekt Deutsch sprechen, man kann sehr gebildet sein, wenn man nicht so aussieht, wie man als Deutscher aussehen sollte, wird man von einigen Teilen der Bevölkerung nicht als Deutscher akzeptiert.
> Das finde ich extrem traurig, das im 21. Jahrhundert, Rund 80 Jahre nach dem Nazi Regime.
> Ich hatte immer gehofft, dass wir weiter wären.



Das ist nunmal die menschliche Natur und hat nichts mit Deutschland im speziellen, oder seiner jüngeren Geschichte, zu tun, das wird dir auch 2021 überall auf der Welt in Teilen der Bevölkerung genauso wiederfahren, egal ob in China, Japan, Afrikanischen Staaten, Türkei, Russland, Indien, usw.

Mal  als Beispiel China & Indien:








						Rassismus in China in Coronazeiten - Schwarze als Risikogruppe eingestuft
					

In China kommt es in der Coronakrise vermehrt zu rassistischen Vorfällen. Besonders Afrikaner sind betroffen. Der Journalist Frank Sieren findet das angesichts der politischen Interessen des Landes "grotesk".




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




Und auch:

Nirgendwo in Asien leben so viele Afrikaner wie im chinesischen Guangzhou. Sie zwingen das ethnisch homogene China zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit der eigenen Xenophobie.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Und Indien:









						Rassismus in Indien - "Schwarz gleich Drogendealer"
					

Afrikanische Studenten kommen gerne nach Indien: es locken gute Universitäten und niedrige Lebenshaltungskosten. Doch sie haben es nicht leicht in dem Land, in dem "weiß gleich beautiful" ist. Viele klagen über Diskriminierung, Rassismus und Gewalt.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




Der Mensch neigt von seinem üblichen Verhalten nun einmal gerne immer noch dazu sich von Fremden abzugrenzen und sie als grundsätzliche Bedrohung / Angriff für sich / seine Gruppe / Gesellschaft / Lebensart wahrzunehmen.

Das findet auch im Tierreich genau so statt, z.B. bei Ameisen, oder Ottern, ect. und am Ende bleibt trotz aller "Zivilisation und vermeindlicher Intelligenz" halt auch der Mensch weiterhin nur ein Tier, mit ein paar mehr Fähigkeiten, aber manche Verhaltensmuster bekommst du halt auch nach etwa 10.000 Jahren Sesshaftigkeit und Gesellschaft nicht völlig aus uns raus und dazu gehört halt das wir halt eigentlich nicht für das Leben in der X Millionengesellschaft von der Natur konzipiert wurden, sondern für das Leben in einer überschaubaren Gruppe mit maximal ein paar dutzend anderen Individuen (gerade in ehr sehr kleinen Gemeinschaften wie Dörfern kann man das immer noch sehr gut beobachten).


----------



## hoffgang (25. Oktober 2021)

@Nightslaver 
Damit meinte ich, dass jemand gewählt wird, der Positionen wie von Sarah-Lee vertritt und nicht "nur" PoC ist.
Quasi als direkte Antwort auf Dons "wie soll so jemand Volksvertreterin werden?!".

Na indem Sie Ihre Zielgruppe vertritt.
Wenn wir ausgewiesene Extremisten im Bundestag dulden, die mit einem Uniformtrageverbot belegt wurden, dann schaffen wir auch eine Sarah-Lee. Was mich daran stört ist diese pseudo Notwendigkeit der Uniformität.
Das kleine schwarze Mädel soll sich lieber mal anpassen bevor Sie einen auf Politiker macht während der alte weiße Mann als Faschist nun mal ertragen werden muss weil er demokratisch gewählt wurde.

Stellt die Dame auf. Wir werden sehen was passiert. 

Ja aber die kann ja gar nicht richtig sprechen, die muss erstmal lernen sich zu artikulieren - sprach die Alte Hexe im Video, und vergisst dabei, dass es ein Edmund Stoiber zum Ministerpräsidenten geschafft hat...


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von daher habe ich nichts dagegen wenn Menschen wie sie derartige Dinge anspricht um darauf hinzuweisen, dass das gesellschaftliche Leben noch lange nicht perfekt ist.
> Man kann in Deutschland geboren sein, man kann seit der Geburt die Staatsbürgerschaft haben, man kann perfekt Deutsch sprechen, man kann sehr gebildet sein, wenn man nicht so aussieht, wie man als Deutscher aussehen sollte, wird man von einigen Teilen der Bevölkerung nicht als Deutscher akzeptiert.
> Das finde ich extrem traurig, das im 21. Jahrhundert, Rund 80 Jahre nach dem Nazi Regime.
> Ich hatte immer gehofft, dass wir weiter wären.


Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Aber man sollte darauf achten wie man sich ausdrückt.
Was sie macht ist auch eine Verallgemeinerung. Oder sogar eine Herabwertung/würdigung der deutschen Gesellschaft. Die meisten Menschen sind nicht rechts. Der Großteil der Gesellschaft. Eher im Gegenteil sondern sehr tolerant.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Oktober 2021)

Shitstorm gegen Sarah-Lee Heinrich: Rechtsextreme „Cancel Culture“
					

Kampagnen wie die gegen Heinrich zielen auf Unsichtbarmachung und Verdrängung. Dafür müssen wir Gegenstrategien entwickeln.




					taz.de
				




Sagt alles, was es dazu zu sagen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen sind nicht rechts. Der Großteil der Gesellschaft.  Eher im Gegenteil sondern sehr tolerant


Ich würde glatt behaupten, dass es den meisten einfach egal ist.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und genau das glaube ich nicht. Wir haben in Deutschland ein Problem mit Alltagsrassismus und die Aussage der jungen Dame, dass wenn eine Gruppe PoC FFF in Deutschland gestartet hätte, der Zulauf deutlich unterschiedlich ausgefallen wäre, den würd ich so unterschreiben.


Für diese Behauptung hast du irgendwelche Belege oder Fakten?
Ich meine außer deinem subjektiven Gefühl? Ist das genauso so ein Gefühl, wenn unsere Rechten schreien, sie sind das Volk?


hoffgang schrieb:


> Als Pegida und die AfD angefangen haben gegen Flüchtlinge zu hetzen, da hieß es, man müsse die Sorgen und Nöte dieser Menschen ernst nehmen.


Ich habe die Sorgen von Rassisten noch nie ernst genommen, geschweige denn das ich glaube das diese Leute Nöte haben!
Was einige Journalisten und Politiker daraus machen ist nicht mein Bier. Dazu beträgt dieser Bodensatz ~10% der Bevölkerung und nicht die Mehrheit!



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn PoC sich in Deutschland nicht wahrgenommen fühlen *und diese Wahrnehmung, wie im Video, formulieren, *dann sollte man hier dasselbe zugestehen. Zuhören, das wahrgenommene Problem verstehen.


Das ist totaler Unsinn, hier kommt jemand mit einem 5 Liter Kanister Benzin, um ein Feuer zu löschen, genau das ist meine Wahrnehmung, sie will die Sache anfachen, anders und weniger schlimm als die Rechten, aber es geht ihr um Spaltung und Wahrnehmung und nicht eine Problemlösung.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Was für einen weißen rassistischen Mob gilt muss doch auch für jugendliche PoC gelten, oder etwa nicht? Wobei das halt die These der Dame bestätigen würde.


Der wie gesagt um die 10% un Deutschland beträgt, und ja mit einem 20 Liter Kanister Benzin zum Feuer kommt, um Spaltung und Wahrnehmung zu entfachen


hoffgang schrieb:


> Vllt wärs mal ganz geil wenn so jemand in der Politik Erfolg hat, damit auch Menschen welche diese Wahrnehmung teilen sich repräsentiert fühlen. In einer parlamentarischen Demokratie sollte sowas auch kein Problem sein, wenn wir die AfD im Bundestag aushalten müssen, dann werden wir eine Sarah-Lee auch aushalten.


Steht dem irgend etwas im Wege (rechtlich), nur wird sie meine Stimme nicht bekommen, wie sie die Rechten auch nie bekommen werden und ich empfinde die AfD als Schande im Parlament.


Threshold schrieb:


> Von daher habe ich nichts dagegen wenn Menschen wie sie derartige Dinge anspricht um darauf hinzuweisen, dass das gesellschaftliche Leben noch lange nicht perfekt ist.


Damit habe ich 0,0 ein Problem, aber bitte um das Problem zu lösen und nicht mit Benzin zum Löschen kommen!


Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann in Deutschland geboren sein, man kann seit der Geburt die Staatsbürgerschaft haben, man kann perfekt Deutsch sprechen, man kann sehr gebildet sein, wenn man nicht so aussieht, wie man als Deutscher aussehen sollte, wird man von einigen Teilen der Bevölkerung nicht als Deutscher akzeptiert.
> Das finde ich extrem traurig, das im 21. Jahrhundert, Rund 80 Jahre nach dem Nazi Regime.
> Ich hatte immer gehofft, dass wir weiter wären.


Dafür hast du auch belegbare Fakten, abseits unsere ~10% Unbelehrbaren?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Don denkt wahrscheinlich:
> "Ich bin nicht so, mein Umfeld ist nicht so, ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen"


Dem ist so, aber weil ich hier und auch in meinem Umfeld immer auf dem Abstraktionsprinzip herum reite und häufig anderen Leuten mangeldes unterstelle, bin ich nicht blind und habe auch nie bestritten, das es in Deutschland Altagsrassismus und Rassismus gibt, aber garantiert nicht die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung, ich kenne jedenfalls nicht mals ansatzweise Studien und Zahlen, die das hergeben! Bei belegbaren 10-15%, die es wohl in allen Gesellschaften gibt, kann man nicht von der Mehrheit sprechen und solche Unterstellungen machen!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich, dass jemand gewählt wird, der Positionen wie von Sarah-Lee vertritt und nicht "nur" PoC ist.
> Quasi als direkte Antwort auf Dons "wie soll so jemand Volksvertreterin werden?!".
> 
> Na indem Sie Ihre Zielgruppe vertritt.
> ...


Ich schreibe hier übrigens meine *persönliche Meinung* und bin weder Pressesprecher noch Zentralorgan irgendeiner Partei, und für mich sind alle Extremisten, keine Volksvertreter, schon gar nicht die von Rechts, aber das gilt bei mir eben auch bei Links und die gute Sarah, ist nach meinem dafürhalten auf dem besten Weg, sich dafür zu disqualifizeren.








						Berlin: Bengt Rüstemeier offenbar zum Landessprecher der Linksjugend gewählt - WELT
					

Weil er Gewaltfantasien auf Twitter verbreitete, musste Bengt Rüstemeier als Vorstandsmitglied der Berliner Jusos zurücktreten. Die Berliner Linksjugend scheint darin kein Problem zu sehen – sie wählte Rüstemeier nun offenbar zum neuen Landessprecher.




					www.welt.de
				




Glaubst du ernsthaft so jemand kann nach meiner Meinung jemals Volksvertreter sein? Der ist für mich genauso Abfall, wie die Leute von der Rechten!
Und eine Sarah Lee Heinrich, sollte halt mal vorsichtig sein, wie man an gesellschaftliche Probleme herangeht, mit Benzin, um Spaltung und Wahrnehmung zu erzeugen, oder eher würdig eines Volksvertreters!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Sagt alles, was es dazu zu sagen gibt.


Klar ich gehöre mit meiner Meinung jetzt zur rechtsextremen Cancel Culture, das ist halt dann die Keule die man heraus holt, wenn die Argumente fehlen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2021)

Die eine Seite kommt vielleicht mit einem metaphorischen Benzinkanister um den Brand zu löschen, die andere Seite leider mit einem umso realeren Benzinkanister.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei belegbaren 10-15%, die es wohl in allen Gesellschaften gibt, kann man nicht von der Mehrheit sprechen und solche Unterstellungen machen!


Das sind halt nur die offenen AfD und Co Wähler, aber bedenke, dass ein Maaßen oder auch ein Sarrazin aus Union bzw SPD kommen und im Gegensatz zu den Gaulands dieser Welt auch dort bleiben oder bleiben wollten.

Aber bleiben wir doch dabei, ich hatte ja das Beispiel meiner Oma gebracht wo es immer wieder heißt "Die Ausländer dies, die Ausländer das".  Ich habe keine belastbaren Zahlen, aber denkst du nicht, dass der Kreis der Personen die sowas äußern deutlich größer ist als deine 15%?

Nun die Probleme sind groß und auch die politische Mitte findet in der Regel keine guten Lösungswege.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber bleiben wir doch dabei, ich hatte ja das Beispiel meiner Oma gebracht wo es immer wieder heißt "Die Ausländer dies, die Ausländer das". Ich habe keine belastbaren Zahlen, aber denkst du nicht, dass der Kreis der Personen die sowas äußern deutlich größer ist als deine 15%?


Sehr sehr schwierig zu greifen, aber nach meiner Wahrnehmung gibt es dutzende differenzierte Abstufungen, die viel auch mit der aktuellen politischen Lage zu tun haben.
Ich persönlich habe noch Alltagsrassismus gegen alles und jedes erlebt, Italiener, Griechen, Polen, Spanier, Asiaten, Türken, Russen etc., hier hat sich m.A. nach am Meisten getan und gerade das was Threshold geschrieben hat, erlebe ich durch die Bank in allen Generationen anders:


Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann in Deutschland geboren sein, man kann seit der Geburt die Staatsbürgerschaft haben, man kann perfekt Deutsch sprechen, man kann sehr gebildet sein, wenn man nicht so aussieht, wie man als Deutscher aussehen sollte, wird man von einigen Teilen der Bevölkerung nicht als Deutscher akzeptiert.


Hier sind m.A. nach mehr als sehr deutliche Fortschritte gemacht worden und diese Menschen werden nur noch vom rassistischen Bodensatz abgelehnt, von der absoluten Mehrheit ernst genommen, die "Leistung" wird anerkannt.
Anders sieht es hauptsächlich bei Migranten mit muslimischen Glauben aus, einmal die Türkei oder Deutsche mit türkisch und muslimischen Hintergrund, die haben einmal durch den Islam und daraus folgend Islamismus und durch die Politik Erdogans wesentlich mehr mit Vorurteilen zu kämpfen, gleiches gilt für die "Flüchtlinge" seit 2014/2015.
Hier gibt es m.A. nach deutliche Abstufungen und Differenzierungen. Soweit mein Eindruck.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für diese Behauptung hast du irgendwelche Belege oder Fakten?


Dass wir ein Problem mit Alltagsrassismus haben? Echt jetzt, willst du das ernsthaft in Frage stellen?








						"Offensichtlich und zugedeckt"- Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland
					

Alltagsrassismus, was verbirgt sich dahinter? In welchen Situationen er sich zeigt, welche individuellen und strukturellen Ausprägungen er hat und was man gegen ihn tun kann, beschreibt Toan Quoc Nguyen aus seiner Sicht.




					www.bpb.de
				











						Alltagsrassismus: Rassismus im täglichen Leben
					

Wir sind normal, die anderen die Fremden: Unter dem Thema "Alltagsrassismus" nähert sich Süddeutsche.de der Diskriminierung im täglichen Leben.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland: Wie hell muss die Haut sein, damit man ungestört leben kann?
					

In der Bundesrepublik nimmt der Rassismus zu, darauf deuten Statistiken hin. Ein Bariton, ein Krebsforscher, eine Kulturanthropologin und ein Polizeikommissar erzählen, wie sie damit umgehen.




					www.faz.net
				




Das sind 3 Treffer der Google Suche "Alltagsrassismus Deutschland" von Seite 1...
Und WEIL wir ein Problem mit Alltagsrassismus haben glaube ich sofort, dass ein von PoC begonnener Protest bei Weitem nicht den Zulauf und deutlich schärfere Kritik bekommen hätte. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Unsinn, hier kommt jemand mit einem 5 Liter Kanister Benzin, um ein Feuer zu löschen, genau das ist meine Wahrnehmung, sie will die Sache anfachen, anders und weniger schlimm als die Rechten, aber es geht ihr um Spaltung und Wahrnehmung und nicht eine Problemlösung.


Folge  567 von, ein AwM kann Probleme jugendlicher PoC nicht nachvollziehen.
Ist ok, wenn du damit nichts anfangen kannst, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Dame spalten will. 
Wahrnehmung dagegen ist Teil der Problemlösung. Dadurch, dass wir beide uns offensichtlich nicht mal drauf einigen können, dass wir in Deutschland Alltagsrassismus haben wird der Punkt doch deutlich: Es gibt keine Wahrnehmung  ihrer Probleme, jedenfalls in allen Teilen der Gesellschaft die so denken wie du. Gibts keine Wahrnehmung, gibts offenbar auch kein Problem, gibts auch keine Notwendigkeit einer Lösung.

Conclusio: Diese Personen fühlen  sich mit Ihren Problemen nicht  ausreichend wahrgenommen.
Beleg dafür? Das Video aus deinem Post. Die Alte kommt sofort mit dummer Kritik "die muss erstmal lernen zu sprechen..."

Immer wieder dieselbe ********************* (nicht von Dir). Wir finden tausend Gründe warum wir der Meinung  sind, dass die Wahrnehmung von Minderheiten ja garnicht stimmen kann, aber gleichzeitig keinen einzigen Grund sich mal tiefer damit zu beschäftigen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft so jemand kann nach meiner Meinung jemals Volksvertreter sein? Der ist für mich genauso Abfall, wie die Leute von der Rechten!


Naja, man hat einen Filbinger zum MP von BaWü gewählt - ahja, mein Fehler, der war ja für  Nazis statt dagegen. Und weiß. Und ein Mann. 

Ja, türlich kann so jemand Volksvertreter werden. Wenn verkackte Nazis, die Todesurteile ausgestellt haben uns regieren, dann schafft das auch ne PoC die den Begriff Bürgis verwendet. Deutschland ist an Filbinger nicht krepiert, werden wir an Sarah-Lee auch nicht krepieren. Wenn die CDU Hans-Georg Maaßen zur BTW aufstellen kann seh ich in einer Kandidatur der Dame kein Problem.

Und  nein, du bist nicht Teil rechter CC. Aber in diese Fall hilfst du bei der Verbreitung. Lies den TaZ Artikel,  der beschreibt das Dilemma neutral und vortrefflich.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass wir ein Problem mit Alltagsrassismus haben? Echt jetzt, willst du das ernsthaft in Frage stellen?





Don-71 schrieb:


> Dem ist so, aber weil ich hier und auch in meinem Umfeld immer auf dem Abstraktionsprinzip herum reite und häufig anderen Leuten mangeldes unterstelle, bin ich nicht blind und habe auch nie bestritten, das es in Deutschland Altagsrassismus und Rassismus gibt, aber garantiert nicht die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung, ich kenne jedenfalls nicht mals ansatzweise Studien und Zahlen, die das hergeben! Bei belegbaren 10-15%, die es wohl in allen Gesellschaften gibt, kann man nicht von der Mehrheit sprechen und solche Unterstellungen machen!


Kannst du lesen?


hoffgang schrieb:


> Folge 567 von, ein AwM kann Probleme jugendlicher PoC nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ist ok, wenn du damit nichts anfangen kannst, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Dame spalten will.
> Wahrnehmung dagegen ist Teil der Problemlösung. Dadurch, dass wir beide uns offensichtlich nicht mal drauf einigen können, dass wir in Deutschland Alltagsrassismus haben wird der Punkt doch deutlich: Es gibt keine Wahrnehmung ihrer Probleme, jedenfalls in allen Teilen der Gesellschaft die so denken wie du. Gibts keine Wahrnehmung, gibts offenbar auch kein Problem, gibts auch keine Notwendigkeit einer Lösung.


Das ist kompletter Blödsinn, hier in Deutschland werden Migranten und PoCs dutzende Möglichkeiten gegeben ihre Anliegen in der Öffentlichkeit zu vertreten, die die ihre Anliegen vernünftig vortragen (Medien, Fernsehen, Zeitung, Youtube etc.) wird zugehört, die die eher spalten wollen und mit radikalen Thesen kommen, blüht das gleiche, wie jedem Deutschen, oder glaubst du ernsthaft AfD, Pegida und Co würden ständig um sich schlagen und in der Opferrolle sehen, weil sie sich ernstgenommen fühlen? Gleiches gilt für Linksextreme.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, man hat einen Filbinger zum MP von BaWü gewählt - ahja, mein Fehler, der war ja für Nazis statt dagegen. Und weiß. Und ein Mann.


Wie lange ist das her? Damit läufst du bei mir komplett gegen eine Wand.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, türlich kann so jemand Volksvertreter werden. Wenn verkackte Nazis, die Todesurteile ausgestellt haben uns regieren, dann schafft das auch ne PoC die den Begriff Bürgis verwendet. Deutschland ist an Filbinger nicht krepiert, werden wir an Sarah-Lee auch nicht krepieren. Wenn die CDU Hans-Georg Maaßen zur BTW aufstellen kann seh ich in einer Kandidatur der Dame kein Problem.


Damit habe ich auch kein Problem, außer das ich sie nicht wähle und ihr Verhalten nicht würdig eines Volksvertreters sehe und mich eher Fremdschäme.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und nein, du bist nicht Teil rechter CC. Aber in diese Fall hilfst du bei der Verbreitung. Lies den TaZ Artikel, der beschreibt das Dilemma neutral und vortrefflich.


Nein ich gebe hier meine Meinung wieder, und dieser Ausschnitt auf Youtube, war für die Tonne in der Meinungsbildung über Sarah Lee Heinrich, die neue Sprecherin der Grünen Jugend.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist kompletter Blödsinn, hier in Deutschland werden Migranten und PoCs dutzende Möglichkeiten gegeben ihre Anliegen in der Öffentlichkeit zu vertreten, die die ihre Anliegen vernünftig vortragen (Medien, Fernsehen, Zeitung, Youtube etc.) wird zugehört,


QED...
Wenn  man  ein Problem  nicht wahrhaben will, dann findet man Gründe dieses Problem nicht zu betrachten.
"Die haben doch genug Möglichkeiten..." Ahja, deswegen wird im Fernsehen nur mit weißen über Rassismus gesprochen (hallo WDR)...

Ich kann nur wiederholen: Sarah-Lee wird deine Einschätzung nicht teilen, die Teilnehmer von "Die Beste Instanz" werden deine Einschätzung nicht teilen. Opfer von Alltagsrassismus werden deine Einschätzung nicht teilen.
Wir weißen, die keine Ahnung von solchen Problemen haben, weil wir Sie nicht erleben, joa, die  teilen das sicher.

Aber schön wie du eine Antwort gibst in der ein "was wollen die denn noch" impliziert ist. Genau. Was wollen die denn eigentlich? Vllt dass man auch als Hassan eine Wohnung mieten kann, bzw. nicht direkt eine Absage  kassiert? Wer weiß das schon...

Ist aber bezeichnend, dass du unbedingt willst, dass Sarah-Lee eine Beleidigung verwendet haben will.
Sie sagt halt NICHT Blödies oder Doofies... Das ist halt einfach Framing und unsachliches Getue und füttert exakt das Narrativ des rechten Shitstorms. Wenn du es nicht richtig hörst, dann nutz google, aber falsche Behauptungen sind einfach Gift in einer Debatte über Rassismus, da genau SO Vorurteile geprägt werden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das her? Damit läufst du bei mir komplett gegen eine Wand.


Was mich nicht wundert  wenns um alte weiße männliche  CDU Politiker geht.

Und solange du nicht verstehst, dass Alltagsrassismus unterschwellig stattfindet, solange  verstehst du auch nicht seine bedrohliche Form.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> QED...
> Wenn man ein Problem nicht wahrhaben will, dann findet man Gründe dieses Problem nicht zu betrachten.
> "Die haben doch genug Möglichkeiten..." Ahja, deswegen wird im Fernsehen nur mit weißen über Rassismus gesprochen (hallo WDR)...


Unsinn, es gab auch schon Dutzende Sendungen, wo mit PoCs über Rassismus diskutiert wurde, der große Aufschrei passiert immer nur dann, wenn sich nur Weiße darüber unterhalten. In meinem Haushalt laufen 98% Öffis, davon zu fast 80% Phoenix, also komme mir nicht mit so etwas.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich kann nur wiederholen: Sarah-Lee wird deine Einschätzung nicht teilen, die Teilnehmer von "Die Beste Instanz" werden deine Einschätzung nicht teilen. Opfer von Alltagsrassismus werden deine Einschätzung nicht teilen.
> Wir weißen, die keine Ahnung von solchen Problemen haben, weil wir Sie nicht erleben, joa, die teilen das sicher.


Braucht sie auch nicht, ich teile ja ihre Einschätzung auch nicht!
Wer aber mit Unterstellungen bzgl. *der Mehrheitsgesellschaft* (über 50%) kommt, sollte mal Fakten bringen, sehe ich weder bei dir noch bei ihr. Im Grunde genommen, auch wenn das jetzt fiess ist, aber der Vergleich drängt sich nunmal auf, macht ihr das Gleiche wie die Rechten, die schreien wir sind das Volk, und implzieren damit eine Mehrheit, ihr schreit die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung betreibt Altagsrassismus oder ist rassistisch, beide liegt ihr vollkommen daneben.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber schön wie du eine Antwort gibst in der ein "was wollen die denn noch" impliziert ist. Genau. Was wollen die denn eigentlich? Vllt dass man auch als Hassan eine Wohnung mieten kann, bzw. nicht direkt eine Absage kassiert? Wer weiß das schon...


Einer deiner typischen Unterstellungen, wenn du nicht weiter weißt und deinen "Gegenüber", aus mangel an Argumenten persönlich angreifen willst. Du hast immer noch nicht begriffen, das ich absolut kein Problem damit habe, über vorhandene gesellschaftliche Probleme in Deutschland zu diskutieren und auch zu lösen, aber auf Grundlage von Fakten und nicht subjektiven Einschätzungen und vor allen dingen auf Basis einer normalen Argumentations- und Diskussionskultur und nicht mit Spaltung und Parolen.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Unsinn, es gab auch schon Dutzende Sendungen, wo mit PoCs über Rassismus diskutiert wurde, der große Aufschrei passiert immer nur dann, wenn sich nur Weiße darüber unterhalten. In meinem Haushalt laufen 98% Öffis, davon zu fast 80% Phoenix, also komme mir nicht mit so etwas.


Wie lange willst du diese  "es gibt garkein Problem-Schiene" denn  noch fahren und wie lange willst du  Sie denn ausschließlich mit deiner Wahrnehmung  begründen?




Don-71 schrieb:


> aber der Vergleich drängt sich nunmal auf, macht ihr das Gleiche wie die Rechten, die schreien wir sind das Volk, und implzieren damit eine Mehrheit, ihr schreit die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung betreibt Altagsrassismus oder ist rassistisch, beide liegt ihr vollkommen daneben.


Das fiese an Alltagsrassismus ist, dass man ihm erliegt, obwohl man es besser wissen müsste. Dinge wie die Negerdiskussion, Probleme für PoC Wohnungen zu finden, Absagen bei Jobinterviews, erfahren von Beleidigungen - z.b. bei verhüllten Frauen, oder gegenüber Asiaten während Covid, die Blindheit der Sicherheitsbehörden gegenüber rechter Gewalt (Verharmlosung des NSU)...









						Wie rassistisch ist Deutschland?
					

Ist Deutschland ein rassistisches Land? Die wenigsten Menschen sehen sich selbst als Rassisten, aber die Diskriminierung zeigt sich oft subtil...




					www.pnp.de
				



(Hier gehts übrigens um ne Doku die  auch auf Phönix lief )


> Der afrodeutschen Hannoveranerin und Sportsoldatin Carlotta Nwajide, Europameisterin im Doppelzweier, zum Beispiel begegnet Rassismus überall.


Spoiler: Dir und mir begegnet Rassismus halt NICHT überall. Daher ists kein Wunder, dass Du dich  der These verwehrst, wir hätten ein Rassismusproblem. Man sollte einfach mal auf die Betroffenen HÖREN und nicht dauernd sagen "Aber die haben doch alle Möglichkeiten" - das ist Relativierung.

Wenn du  wissen willst wie Rassismus in DEU aussieht, hör einer Gruppe PoC zu wie diese darüber reden. Einfach nur  zuhören.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch nicht begriffen, das ich absolut kein Problem damit habe, über vorhandene gesellschaftliche Probleme in Deutschland zu diskutieren


Du hast kein Problem damit zu diskutieren, aber ganz offensichtlich damit zu akzeptieren, welche Probleme diskussionswürdig sind. DAS ist das Problem. Dass du  gerne diskutierst zweifelt hier niemand an.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ein Eingriff welcher Art auch immer ohne Einverständnis des Patienten und ohne medizinische Notwendigkeit in Ordnung ist?
> [...]



Du widersprachst der Position, dass eine medizinisch nicht indizierte und unfreiwillige Beschneidung bei Männern Genitalverstümmelung sei. Also offenbar viel weniger schlimm, verglichen mit den verschiedenen, furchtbaren Formen von FGM (Female Genital Mutilation). Gerechtfertigt hast du das damit, dass die Beschneidung beim Mann ja keinen "Funktionsverlust" mit sich bringe. Sprich: die Fortpflanzung immer noch möglich sei. Abgesehen davon, dass das ein extrem technisches und unmenschliches Verständnis ist, taugt diese Argumentation aber eben gerade nicht zur Abgrenzung von FGM. Bei der nämlich - mindestens bei bestimmten Formen, eine davon sprach ich an - genau die gleiche Argumentation angebracht werden könnte.

Nach deiner Argumentation wäre also beides keine Genitalverstümmelung.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du


Guten Morgen, die Diskussion wurde vor knapp 24 Stunden für beendet erklärt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (25. Oktober 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie lange willst du diese  "es gibt garkein Problem-Schiene" denn  noch fahren und wie lange willst du  Sie denn ausschließlich mit deiner Wahrnehmung  begründen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss man sich diesen Quatsch heutzutage immer noch anhören, in einer Zeit, wo die Innenstadt aussieht wie ein orientalischer Bazar? Reicht das noch nicht, müssen wir noch toleranter werden? Der neue Rassismus ist da, jener, von dem wir nichts wissen, und er wird von der links-grünen Medienlandschaft bestärkt! So stehts in deinem Artikel.
Nein, wir haben kein Rassismusproblem, ihr habt eins. Wir haben Frontex.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> wo die Innenstadt aussieht wie ein orientalischer Bazar?


Wo sieht denn eine Innenstadt wie ein Basar aus?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich wollte schon immer mal auf einen Basar, wo muss ich da hin?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sieht denn eine Innenstadt wie ein Basar aus?


Gerade in Städten wie Berlin, in Stadteilen wie Neuköln & Kreuzberg, oder auch Teilen von Wedding, könnte man wirklich an einigen Ecken schon denken man ist irgendwo in einer arabisch / türkischen Stadt auf dem Basar, inkl. das du dort in dem einen oder anderen Laden nicht mal mehr (absichtlich) verstanden wirst wenn deutsch sprichst, oder nur doof angeschaut wirst (eine Menge arabisch / türkischer Mitbürger und diverse verschleierte Frauen die da tagsüber unterwegs sind bitte entsprechend noch auf dem nachfolgenden Bild zur Szenerie dazu denken):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestimmte Ecken in den Bezirken haben hier in Berlin bei der Polizei auch nicht grundlos ihre Einstufungen als gefährliche Problembezirke, inkl. das die Polizei dort nur noch von Anfang an in Manschaftsstärke anrückt, weil selbst wenn jemand nur wegen falsch parken in zweiter Reihe belangt wird, sich sofort Trauben bilden die die Polizisten angehen und auch der Anteil an "verschleierten" eigentlich anzeigepflichtigen Straftaten ist da Schätzungen nach höher, weil diese zwischen den Beteiligten u.a. durch "muslimische Friedensrichter" "geschlichtet" werden, statt zur Anzeige gebracht zu werden und durch das Justizsystem abgurteilt zu werden.

Kurz um, dort herrscht in Teilen schon wirkliche Paralelgesellschaft und auch Selbstjustiz und in der Politik und Gesellschaft schaut man lieber weg, frei dem Motto aus den Augen aus dem Sinn und wenn du als Berliner & Anwohner die Verhältnisse anprangerst wird gerne versucht das klein geredet zu bekommen, bis vor den politischen Laberköpfen bzgl. des Anliegens resigniert wird.

Das betrifft freilich nicht die Mehrheit der Menschen hier in Deutschland mit migrantischen Wurzeln, aus entsprechenden Ländern, aber gerade in einigen größeren Städten haben wir mit einem Teil dieser Menschen inzwischen halt wirkliche Probleme und da schaut man weg, oder lamentiert darüber ewig rum ob es rassistisch / diskriminierend motiviert sein könnte diese Probleme überhaupt zur Sprache zu bringen.


----------



## Eckism (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde es top, das Berlinstanbul so Multikulti ist und die normalen Flüchtlinge/Migranten (wie auch immer) eher in ländlichen Regionen kommen.
Ich war ja schon verwundert, das in Deutschland Panzerschlitzmädels rumlaufen, wenn man in größere Städte kommt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gerade in Städten wie Berlin, in Stadteilen wie Neuköln & Kreuzberg, oder auch Teilen von Wedding, könnte man wirklich an einigen Ecken schon denken man ist irgendwo in einer arabisch / türkischen Stadt auf dem Basar, inkl. das du dort in dem einen oder anderen Laden nicht mal mehr (absichtlich) verstanden wirst wenn deutsch sprichst, oder nur doof angeschaut wirst (eine Menge arabisch / türkischer Mitbürger und diverse verschleierte Frauen die da tagsüber unterwegs sind bitte entsprechend noch auf dem nachfolgenden Bild zur Szenerie dazu denken):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat wenig mit der freien, offen Gesellschaft zu tun, die man propagiert, während man Nationalisten und religiöse Hardliner, das Patriachat ins Land holt. Aber wer diese Ungereimtheiten nicht sehen will, mit dem kann man auch gar nicht über Politik diskutieren. Es gibt nur die eigene Meinung, denn alle anderen sind Verbrechen. Rassismus betrifft nur Deutsche? Hör ich da recht? Wo bitte ist das kein Rassismus? Die Politik ist angehalten, die Weichen zur Lösung von Problemen zu stellen und dazu gehört auch, solche schon im Vorfeld zu vermeiden. Wenn 70 % der Deutschen rechtsfreie Räume in Deutschland wahrnehmen, dann müßte das eigentlich Alarmstimmung auslösen...


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2021)

Die bösen Grünen ähm Liberalen








						FDP-Pläne könnten Benzinpreis auf 2,50 Euro jagen
					

Die Zeit wird knapp: Bis 2030 muss der deutsche Verkehrssektor seine Emissionen beinahe halbieren. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Klimaziele allein über CO2-Abgaben zu erreichen. Das käme Autofahrer laut einer neuen Studie allerdings teuer zu stehen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Lotto (27. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die bösen Grünen ähm Liberalen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja irgendwie müssen sie halt ihren Haushalt finanzieren. Und es war von vornherein klar, dass nicht die Unternehmen mehr bluten werden, sondern selbstverständlich der normale Michel.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2021)

Tja wenn man gegen eine Vermögensteuer wählt muss man damit leben 

Wäre bei der Union ja auch nicht anders gewesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja wenn man gegen eine Vermögensteuer wählt muss man damit leben
> 
> Wäre bei der Union ja auch nicht anders gewesen.


Das gelbe / schwarze Kernwählerklientel wird 2,50€ Kraftstoffpreis auch in Summe wesentlich weniger jucken, als wenn eine Vermögenssteuer kommen würde. 

Übrigens haben zwei Wirtschaftswissenschaftler und Nobelpreisträger (Adam Tooze & Joseph Stiglitz) davor gewahnt Christan Lindner / der FPD das Finanzministerium zu überlassen, Zitat:

Die finanzpolitische Agenda der FDP, für die Lindner steht, sei nicht nur "eine Anhäufung konservativer Klischees", schreiben die Professoren. "Viel wichtiger ist, dass es sich um Klischees einer vergangenen Ära handelt, nämlich um die der Neunzigerjahre. Wir leben nicht länger in der Welt, die sie hervorgebracht hat."

und noch weiter:

"Diese Art Crashtest kann sich weder Deutschland noch Europa erlauben."









						"Vorsintflutlich": Nobelpreisträger warnt vor Lindner als Bundesfinanzminister
					

Zwei Wirtschaftswissenschaftler haben davor gewarnt, Christian Lindner (FDP) zum Finanzminister der neuen Regierung zu machen. Der FDP-Chef hatte während des Wahlkampfs Interesse an dem Posten angemeldet.




					web.de
				




Dumm nur für uns alle das Christian Linder halt noch nie wirklich interessiert hat was jemand anderes als Christian Lindner denkt (naja außer evt. noch Friedrich Merz, aber der ist ja auch in Punkto Vermögens- und Wirtschaftsstandpunkte quasi wie Christian Lindner mit Halbglatze).


----------



## seahawk (28. Oktober 2021)

2,50 Euro pro Liter ist auf jeden Fall gut, weitere Steuererhöhungen wären besser. Aber für den Klimaschutz kann Benzin nicht teuer genug sein. Es wäre schön, wenn Kerosin exakt gleich besteuert würde um auch Flugreisende mehr an den Kosten Ihrer Emissionen zu beteiligen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> 2,50 Euro pro Liter ist auf jeden Fall gut, weitere Steuererhöhungen wären besser. Aber für den Klimaschutz kann Benzin nicht teuer genug sein. Es wäre schön, wenn Kerosin exakt gleich besteuert würde um auch Flugreisende mehr an den Kosten Ihrer Emissionen zu beteiligen.


Denkst du auch mal an die Menschen die wenig Geld in der Tasche haben?
Und 2,50€/L würde auch den Normalverdiener ganz schön weh tun.


----------



## seahawk (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Denkst du auch mal an die Menschen die wenig Geld in der Tasche haben?
> Und 2,50€/L würde auch den Normalverdiener ganz schön weh tun.


Emissionen lassen sich nur reduzieren, wenn weniger gefahren wird. Ich bin durchaus dafür Einkommens-, Erbschafts- und Vermögenssteuern massiv zu erhöhen um einen Ausgleich für soziale Schwache zu schaffen, aber am Ende ist es halt Fakt, dass wir uns alle einschränken müssen um die Klimakatastrophe zu verhindern. 

Ich habe es auch geschafft meine Autokilometer von 15.000 auf 3.000 zu drücken.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus dafür Einkommens-, Erbschafts- und Vermögenssteuern massiv zu erhöhen um einen Ausgleich für soziale Schwache zu schaffen, aber am Ende ist es halt Fakt, dass wir uns alle einschränken müssen um die Klimakatastrophe zu verhindern.


Und wie soll der Ausgleich dann aussehen? Wenn auf der einen Seite Steuern erhöht werden?
Dann müssen die Steuern für niedrige Einkommen gleichzeitig gesenkt werden.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch geschafft meine Autokilometer von 15.000 auf 3.000 zu drücken.


Das ist schön für dich. Aber nicht jeder schafft das. Pendler oder Menschen welche in ländlichen Gegenden wohnen z.B.

Deine Einstellung ist schon Öko-radikal. Eine Steigerung wäre Öko-Terrorismus. Davor wurde letztens in Markus Lanz schon gewarnt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie soll der Ausgleich dann aussehen? Wenn auf der einen Seite Steuern erhöht werden?
> Dann müssen die Steuern für niedrige Einkommen gleichzeitig gesenkt werden.


Geringverdiener zahlen sowieso keine Steuern.
Du musst die, die einen geringen CO2 Fingerabdruck haben, dafür finanziell belohnen.
Aber dazu musst du das System erst mal ändern. Das fängt damit an, dass nachhaltige Landwirtschaft gefördert werden muss. Aktuell wird Größe gefördert.
Dazu müssen die Subventionen für Umweltverschmutzung beendet werden. Also weg mit den Subventionen für Diesel. Das lehnt die FDP aber ab.
Was zeigt uns das? Dass keiner gewillt ist, für die Umwelt was einzusetzen. Es werden weiterhin nur die Interessen der Klientel verfolgt.


----------



## seahawk (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist schön für dich. Aber nicht jeder schafft das. Pendler oder Menschen welche in ländlichen Gegenden wohnen z.B.


Dann muss man es eben versuchen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich behaupte, dass dies ohne Nachteile möglich ist. Es kostet schon Flexibilität, mehr Zeit und eine gewisse Leidensfähigkeit mit dem Rad durch den Schneeregen zum Bäcker zu fahren und nicht das Auto zu nehmen. Nur leider ist es ja so, dass viele den finanziellen Druck brauchen um etwas zu ändern.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geringverdiener zahlen sowieso keine Steuern.


Wer sagt das? Was sind für dich Geringverdiener?

Dann müßte der Mindestlohn ja auch netto sein. Aber der ist brutto.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Was sind für dich Geringverdiener?
> 
> Dann müßte der Mindestlohn ja auch netto sein. Aber der ist brutto.


Geringverdiener  sind Leute, die weniger als 2000€ Brutto verdienen.
Die zahlen entweder keine oder so wenig Steuern. dass sie von einer Steuersenkung nichts merken.
Sie zahlen aber Sozialabgaben und zwar prozentual gesehen deutlich mehr als ein Top Verdiener und das muss man ändern.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Was sind für dich Geringverdiener?
> 
> Dann müßte der Mindestlohn ja auch netto sein. Aber der ist brutto.


Steuern nicht mit Sozialabgaben verwechseln. Die Einkommenssteuer bei Mindestlohn liegt tatsächlich nahe 0 Euro.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie zahlen aber Sozialabgaben und zwar prozentual gesehen deutlich mehr als ein Top Verdiener und das muss man ändern.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Steuern nicht mit Sozialabgaben verwechseln. Die Einkommenssteuer bei Mindestlohn liegt tatsächlich nahe 0 Euro.


Ja stimmt. Ist mir nach dem Posting auch eingefallen.

Dann müsste der AN-Anteil für Sozialabgaben gesenkt werden bei Geringverdienern.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann müsste der AN-Anteil für Sozialabgaben gesenkt werden bei Geringverdienern.


Muss man nicht unbedingt. Man könnte aber die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze abschaffen und die Rente deckeln.
Dann würde ein Rentner mehr bekommen und die Grundrente könnte bei 1400€ anfangen oder so.
Das würde dem Geringverdiener heute nicht helfen aber es schützt ihn vor Altersarmut.


----------



## seahawk (28. Oktober 2021)

Beitragsbemessungrenzen müssen weg!  Dazu muss jeder in die gesetzlichen System einzahlen müssen - also Bürgerversicherung.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

Gegen die Bürgerversicherung ist meines Wissens ja die FDP. Die SPD und Grünen wollten das.
Aber bezogen auf eine einheitliche KV.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Denkst du auch mal an die Menschen die wenig Geld in der Tasche haben?


Tja von denen haben halt genug FDP, AfD und Union gewählt. Pech.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon sagen zu können "Mit den Grünen wärs nicht so teuer" 

Aber beim Stammtisch sind die Grünen nach 16 Jahre ohne Regierungsbeteiligung eh Schuld wenn alles teurer wird.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber beim Stammtisch sind die Grünen nach 16 Jahre ohne Regierungsbeteiligung eh Schuld wenn alles teurer wird.


Dar sorgt die Bild Zeitung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie soll der Ausgleich dann aussehen? Wenn auf der einen Seite Steuern erhöht werden?



0 € Krankenversicherung
0 € Rente
0 € Arbeitslosenversicherung
0 € ÖPV
0% Mwst. auf Lebensmittel, Miete oder ähnliches
Es gibt so viel, wofür schlecht verdiendene Menschen viel mehr Geld an den Staat abführen und wo man entlasten könnte, als bei Lohnsteuer oder auch Benzin. Zumindest wenn sie nicht wie Ökoschweine leben - aber das letztere nicht mit ±0 rauskommen, ist ja auch beabsichtigt. Arm zu sein ist kein Freibrief, um auch anderen die Lebensgrundlage zu versauen.

Und lass mich nicht von den indirekten Kosten anfangen. Warum kosten Pflichtamtsgänge Geld? Wieso werden Leute mit Eintrittspreisen von staatlichen kulturellen- und Sporteinrichtungen abgehalten? Warum zahlt jeder GEZ einzeln, wenn es doch sowieso eine Gemeinschaftsleistung ist, für die der Staatshaushalt da ist? Wieso darf ich an staatlich verpachteten Autobahnhaltestellen nicht aufs Klo, wenn ich kein Kleingeld dabei habe? Wie wäre es mal mit einer Schule, bei der die Eltern nicht noch zusätzlich Nachhilfe, Lernsoftware, etc. bezahlen müssen? Heute ist man ja schon froh, wenn die Bücher teilweise gestellt werden. Warum muss ich selbst bei den Verbraucherzentralen dick Geld auf den Tisch legen, wenn ich einen Anwalt brauche, um mein verdammtes Recht zu bekommen, dass eigentlich der Staat durchsetzen sollte?
...
Sowas hilft zwar alles nicht selektiv armen Leuten, aber es hilft jedem im absolut gleichem Maße und das ist für arme relativ viel wert, während es  Reichen relativ schnuppe ist. Prinzip lässt sich übrigens auch umdrehen:
Wieso werden Parkknöllchen und Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen absolut abgerechnet und nicht in (Teil-)Tagessätzen?



> Das ist schön für dich. Aber nicht jeder schafft das. Pendler oder Menschen welche in ländlichen Gegenden wohnen z.B.



Wer auf dem Land lebt braucht typischerweise zwar mehr, aber noch lange nicht wahnsinnig viel Sprit. Nur wer auf dem Land lebt und in der Stadt arbeitet, also die Vorteile von hohen Löhnen und niedrigen Lebenserhaltungskosten beide genießen will, der bekommt ein Problem.
Zu Recht.



> Deine Einstellung ist schon Öko-radikal.



Die Menschheit hatte stand 1990 40-50 Jahre, um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Jetzt ist es 2020, es sind noch 10-20 Jahre übrig, das Problem "globaler CO2-Ausstoß" ist 75% größer geworden und Deutschland verbraucht immer noch 2,5 mal so viele Ressourcen pro Kopf, wie das nachhaltig werden. Wie genau stellst du dir eine "nicht radikale" Lösung vor? "Weitermachen wie immer und hoffen, dass das dieses Jahrzehnt ein komplett andere Ergebnis bringt, als die letzten 20 Jahrzehnte"?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Steuern nicht mit Sozialabgaben verwechseln. Die Einkommenssteuer bei Mindestlohn liegt tatsächlich nahe 0 Euro.



Der Freibetrag liegt bei ungefähr 188 € pro Woche (für Singles), das wäre bei Mindestlohn also nur eine knappe halbe Stelle. Aber alles, was darüber liegt, wird halt auch nur mit 14% versteuert (d.h. wer auf 376 € pro Woche kommt, also 36 Stunden Mindestlohn auch ausbezahlt bekommt, nachdem  irgendwelche Kleidungs/Unterkunfts/sonstwaskosten von seinen real 60 h schuften abgezogen wurden, der zahlt auf den Gesamtlohne effektiv nur 7%. Eine Hälfte 14%, die andere 0%.)
Sozialabgaben greifen viel früher und vollumfänglich. Erst jenseits eines mittleren Einkommens wird die Lohnsteuer zum großen Thema.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie genau stellst du dir eine "nicht radikale" Lösung vor? "Weitermachen wie immer und hoffen, dass das dieses Jahrzehnt ein komplett andere Ergebnis bringt, als die letzten 20 Jahrzehnte"?


Wie ich schon mal schrieb: es sollte im sozialverträglichen Rahmen gemacht werden. Also in Abstufungen bzw Angleichungen und nicht von heute auf Morgen mit radikalen Einschnitten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2021)

Das prädige ich seit Jahr(zehnt)en, dass solche Umstellungen gleitend kommen müssen.
Seit einigen Jahren aber nur noch mit dem Zusatz "um zu retten, was zu retten ist". Lösen tut man das Problem auf die Art nicht mehr, der Zug ist lange abgefahren. Seahawk, der sowieso gerne mit radikalem Populismus um sich schmeist, schlägt halt vor, den Zug mit einer Rakete wieder einzuholen. Technisch wäre das immer noch möglich, aber eben nur wenn alle Klimaschutz zur höchsten Priorität erheben würden. Wortwörtlich "ob sie wollen oder nicht" und für die, die es nicht von sich aus machen, bräuchte man dann solche Maßnahmen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man das so machen würde wie Seahawk vorschlägt, dann würde das zu sozialen Unruhen führen. Das Land ist eh schon gespalten.  Und wie hier auch mehrfach geschrieben wurde: die Armen haben andere Prioritäten.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Oktober 2021)

Ryza nenn mir mal einen Preis den du bereit bist zu zahlen wenn man noch weiter wartet.
In Millionen Menschenleben.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2021)

Was soll so eine Frage?
Kann ich die Zukunft vorhersehen?
Ich wiege auch keine Menschenleben gegeneinander auf.
Aber zu radikale Einschnitte, von heute auf Morgen, kann man mit der Mehrheit der Gesellschaft nicht machen.
Und selbst wenn wir es von heute auf Morgen ändern würden... der Großteil der restlichen Welt nicht.
Die machen noch munter weiter...


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Oktober 2021)

FAZ Zusammenfassung, wo das Bundesumweltamt Einsparmöglichkeiten von Klimaschädlichen Subventionen sieht.

Das Ergebnis, es könnte ein zweistelliger Milliardenbetrag eingespart werden und "es sei Paradox das der Staat mit vielen Milliarden den Klimaschutz fördere und gleichzeitig umweltschädliche Produktions- & Verhaltensweisen ebenso mit vielen Milliarden fördere":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36egIDTbBTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (29. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das prädige ich seit Jahr(zehnt)en, dass solche Umstellungen gleitend kommen müssen.
> Seit einigen Jahren aber nur noch mit dem Zusatz "um zu retten, was zu retten ist". Lösen tut man das Problem auf die Art nicht mehr, der Zug ist lange abgefahren. Seahawk, der sowieso gerne mit radikalem Populismus um sich schmeist, schlägt halt vor, den Zug mit einer Rakete wieder einzuholen. Technisch wäre das immer noch möglich, aber eben nur wenn alle Klimaschutz zur höchsten Priorität erheben würden. Wortwörtlich "ob sie wollen oder nicht" und für die, die es nicht von sich aus machen, bräuchte man dann solche Maßnahmen.


Man kann langsam anpassen, wenn man Zeit hat. Nur zeigen alle wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen, dass wir keine Zeit haben, wenn wir den Punkt vermeiden wollen an dem eine Klimanormalisierung erst in hunderten Jahren möglich ist und natürliche Einflüsse (Auftauen des Permafrost) den Klimawandel zusätzlich beschleunigen. 

Die Frage ist halt ob die Menschen den billigen Sprit noch gut finden, wenn ihr Haus alle 2 Jahre entweder Wasser im Keller hat oder vom Sturm das Dach abgedeckt wird und keine Versicherung mehr für den Schaden aufkommen wird.


----------



## Eckism (29. Oktober 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt ob die Menschen den billigen Sprit noch gut finden, wenn ihr Haus alle 2 Jahre entweder Wasser im Keller hat oder vom Sturm das Dach abgedeckt wird und keine Versicherung mehr für den Schaden aufkommen wird.


Das ist ja eher das Problem der Reichen...


----------



## seahawk (29. Oktober 2021)

Erfahrungsgemäß betrifft das auch Mieter und ALG2 Empfänger haben selten eine Hausratversicherung.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wiege auch keine Menschenleben gegeneinander auf.


Das musst du ja auch nicht, du musst Luxus gegen Menschenleben aufwiegen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das musst du ja auch nicht, du musst Luxus gegen Menschenleben aufwiegen.


Es geht wie gesagt nicht nur um Luxus sondern auch um Existenzen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2021)

Der Unterschied ist, dass du von der wirtschaftlichen Existenz sprichst und ich von der Physischen.

Das ist so als würden wir jetzt Krieg führen um Jobs in der Rüstungsindustrie zu schaffen.


----------



## Lotto (29. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Was sind für dich Geringverdiener?
> 
> Dann müßte der Mindestlohn ja auch netto sein. Aber der ist brutto.


Natürlich zahlen die auch Steuern, aber eben kaum. Und zwischen brutto und netto stehen ja noch die Sozialversicherungsbeiträge, was aber keine Steuern sind.

Es sollte evtl. die Frage in den Raum geworfen werden wie es sein kann, dass Menschen die Vollzeiten arbeiten so wenig Geld verdienen. Und oft ist die Antwort recht simple: jemand anderes stopft sich auf deren Kosten die Taschen voll. Krankenpfelger/-schwestern z.B. verdienen, wenn sie nach Tarif bezahlt werden, eigentlich recht ordentlich. Trotzdem hat man durch die Medien ein Bild von dem Beruf, dass diese ausgebeutet werden. Warum ist das so? Weil eben viele nicht nach Tarif bezahlt werden und dementsprechend wenig bekommen. Die Differenz steckt sich der Betreiber in die Tasche.
Und das kann man auf jeden Beruf übertragen. Ich selbst bin Ing. und werde nicht nach Tarif bezahlt. Ein angesteller Ing. der nach IGM-Tarifvertrag bezahlt wird bekommt 50% mehr Gehalt bei 5 Stunden weniger Wochenarbeitszeit und 5 Tagen mehr Jahresurlaub. 50%!!! dagegen sind die 5-6% vom Gender-Pay-Gap die immer wieder durch die Medien geistern nen Fliegensch...


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht wie gesagt nicht nur um Luxus sondern auch um Existenzen.



Welche Existenzen denn?
Soziale Härten kann man mit dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen auffangen.

Und für Leute die viel fahren müssen würde sich dann auch ein staatlich gefördertes Wasserstoff-Auto lohnen.
Da hat man nicht so lange Ladezeiten wie bei Elektroautos.

Und der Wasserstoff kann mittels Wind und Solarstrom sogar dezentral produziert werden, so dass man von ausländischen Rohstoffen wie Öl unabhängig ist.

Je teurer fossile Energien werden, umso rentabler werden umweltfreundliche Alternativen.


----------



## Eckism (29. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Existenzen denn?
> Soziale Härten kann man mit dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen auffangen.
> 
> Und für Leute die viel fahren müssen würde sich dann auch ein staatlich gefördertes Wasserstoff-Auto lohnen.
> ...


Was nützt einem das "geförderte" Wasserstoffauto, welches es nicht gibt in diesem Moment, wo der Sprit jetzt schon Sackteuer ist?
Mir wäre es im übrigen egal, ob gefördert oder nicht...bin kein Schnorrer.^^


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2021)

Das ist halt Pech.

Die Politik hat es eben jahrelang verschlafen auf erneuerbare Antriebe umzustellen.

Sonst halt in der Zwischenzeit den ÖPNV nutzen, wenn Autofahren zu teuer wird. Das ist auf jeden Fall das nachhaltigste.









						ARD-DeutschlandTrend: Wachsende Mehrheit für Tempolimit
					

SPD, Grüne und FDP haben sich geeinigt: Ein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen soll es auch künftig nicht geben. Dabei befürworten immer mehr Menschen eine solche Maßnahme, wie der ARD-DeutschlandTrend für das ARD-Morgenmagazin zeigt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Politik hat es eben jahrelang verschlafen auf erneuerbare Antriebe umzustellen.



Die Politik hat seit den 1980er Jahren systematisch wirklich alle Entwicklungen und Trends verschlafen die nur zu verschlafen waren (Halbleiterfertigung, Digitalisierung, Internet, Umweltschutz, klimaneutrale Produktion, erneuerbare Energien / Antriebe, ect. pp.), oder im Interesse von Lobbygruppen sogar selbst sabotiert (Solarindustrie *hust*). 

Im Grunde wurde die letzten 40 Jahre nur noch von der Substanz der Jahrzehnte davor gezehrt und darauf ausgeruht  das wir ja die "tollsten" Abgasschleudern der Welt bauen und das ganz besonders "umweltfreundlich", dank manipulierter Software & Werten (wo auch wieder die Politik nach dem auffliegen die schützende Hand drübergehalten hat).



DKK007 schrieb:


> Sonst halt in der Zwischenzeit den ÖPNV nutzen, wenn Autofahren zu teuer wird. Das ist auf jeden Fall das nachhaltigste.


Nur was machst du wenn du in so einem 40-60 Seelen Kaff ohne Durchgangsstraße wohnst, wo der ÖPNV / Bus (abgesehen vom Schulbus) nur einmal die Woche in die nächste Kreisstadt fährt?
Das mag ausreichen um seine Wocheneinkäufe erledigt zu bekommen, oder mal zum Zahnarzt / Hausarzt zu fahren, aber um da jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu kommen reicht es eben nicht aus, da bist du dann auf das Auto schlicht angewiesen, selbst wenn du nicht 100km zur Arbeit hin und wieder 100km zurück pendeln musst.

Die taz hatte, ausnahmsweise, auch mal vor einer Weile einen Artikel zum ÖPNV Irrsinn auf dem Land und das sind eben noch nicht mal die richtigen Extreme:









						Öffentlicher Nahverkehr auf dem Land: Weltreise ins nächste Dorf
					

Busfahren ist super – vorausgesetzt es kommt einer. Im bayerischen Vilstal kann man da lange warten. In Süderbrarup besteht dagegen Hoffnung.




					taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2021)

Für den Weg auf Arbeit gibt es ja die Pendlerpauschale.


----------



## keinnick (29. Oktober 2021)

An der Pendlerpauschale versucht man aber auch schon zu sägen: https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Lindner-will-Pendlerpauschale-nicht-antasten-article22895097.html

Zwar sagt man jetzt öffentlich, man würde sie nicht antasten, allerdings scheint die Pendlerpauschale ja ein Thema zu sein. Mal gucken...


----------



## Poulton (29. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für den Weg auf Arbeit gibt es ja die Pendlerpauschale.


Als ob die Pendlerpauschale der große Wurf ist. Personen die kaum oder gar keine Steuern zahlen, bekommen durch sie schon seit eh und je nichts zurück. Dahingegen werden Personen, die ohnehin schon viel verdienen, durch sie übermäßig bevorzugt. Also ein Paradebeispiel für eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip.

Und auch wenn es ab diesem Jahr die sogenannte Mobilitätsprämie geben soll:




__





						Mobilitätsprämie – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Geringverdiener, deren einfacher Weg zur Arbeit länger als 20 Kilometer ist, erhalten ab dem 21. Kilometer 14 Prozent der erhöhten Pendlerpauschale – also 4,9 Cent. Wer mit seinem zu versteuernden Einkommen unterhalb des Eingangssteuersatzes liegt und nur bis zu 20 Kilometer zur Arbeit fährt, geht leer aus.


Der große Wurf ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Eckism (29. Oktober 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sonst halt in der Zwischenzeit den ÖPNV nutzen, wenn Autofahren zu teuer wird. Das ist auf jeden Fall das nachhaltigste.


ÖPNV?
Das Schulbüschen fährt Frühs und Nachmittags einmal vorbei.
Und Platz ist da glaube ich auch nicht viel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was soll so eine Frage?
> Kann ich die Zukunft vorhersehen?



Die Frage musst du dir selbst stellen. Aber Wissenschaftler können sie jedenfalls vorhersagen und machen das seit 30 Jahren regelmäßig.




Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist ja eher das Problem der Reichen...



Dachte mir auch gerade "besitze kein Dach und der Keller ist sowieso nicht wirklich trocken"  .




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Politik hat seit den 1980er Jahren systematisch wirklich alle Entwicklungen und Trends verschlafen



"verschlafen" würde ich nicht für einen aktiven Prozess verwenden. "Ignoriert", "vermieden", "ausgebremst" wären passendere Worte. (Wobei es in der Mitte mal eine Lücke von 7 Jahren gab. Auf die Ausnahme muss ich Hinweisen, weil es die einzige Politik war, die nicht gegen meinen ausdrücklichen Wählerwillen geschah  .)



> Nur was machst du wenn du in so einem 40-60 Seelen Kaff ohne Durchgangsstraße wohnst, wo der ÖPNV / Bus (abgesehen vom Schulbus) nur einmal die Woche in die nächste Kreisstadt fährt?



Ganz ehrlich: Rein von der Geographie her kann kein sehr großer Teil der 83 Millionen Einwohner in abgelegenen 50-Seelen-Dörfern leben. Wenn das nämlich jeder machen würde, blieben nämlich selbst bei perfekter Verteilung weniger als 500 m Abstand von Orstkern zu Ortskern. Tatsächlich leben aber gerade einmal 3400 Deutsche in Gemeinden mit unter 60 Einwohnern. Dafür kann man dann wirklich Sonderregelungen schaffen. Knapp 50 Millionen wohnen dagegen in Städten mit über 20000 Einwohnern, wo es nun wirklich überhaupt kein Argument gegen ÖPNV mehr gibt.

Darunter wird die Statistik etwas schwierig, aber wenn man mal alle Gemeinden nach Einwohnerdichte sortiert, dann kommen die mit mindestens 100 Einwohnern pro km² auf zusammen knapp 74 Millionen Menschen. Das heißt wenn man je regelmäßig angefahrener Bushaltestelle mindestens 100 Einwohner im Einzugsbereich verlangt und 250-300 m durchschnittlichen Fußweg akzeptiert (in den meisten Gegenden natürlich viel mehr und viel kürzer), dann bleiben nur noch 9 Millionen in Deutschland überhaupt, die nicht gut ÖPNV-erreichbar sind. Und das ist nur die Rechnung mit dem Durchschnitt. Walsrode, Brakel oder Feuchtwangen beispielsweise sind durchaus Kleinstädte, innerhalb derer man den Bus nehmen kann, die aber wegen etwas weiter gefasster Gemeindegrenzen in obiger Liste schon fehlen (90er Einwohner/km²). Ziehe ich die Grenze erst bei 50 Einwohnern/km² (das wäre z.B. Wittingen), dann sind es schon 80,5 Millionen, die mit ÖPNV versorgbar sind. Und der Rest ist wortwörtlich Bauer+Familie (1,3 Millionen arbeiten in landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben)

Man muss den Scheiß halt nur mal ausbauen UND man muss aufhören es zu subventionieren oder auch nur zu dulden, dass sich jemand "im Grünen" ein Haus baut. Wenn ich mir angucke, an welchen Ärschen der Welt man ansehnliche Neubauten findet, für die offensichtlich genug Geld da war, dann ist "ich muss für jede Kleinigkeit Auto fahren" in sehr vielen Fällen einfach ein wortwörtliches Luxusproblem.

Auffälligerweise wird in solchen Wahlkreisen aber fast immer CDU gewählt, die ausdrücklich aufs Auto setzt. Da kann ich nur sagen: Man bekommt, was man sich wünscht.




Poulton schrieb:


> Als ob die Pendlerpauschale der große Wurf ist. Personen die kaum oder gar keine Steuern zahlen, bekommen durch sie schon seit eh und je nichts zurück. Dahingegen werden Personen, die ohnehin schon viel verdienen, durch sie übermäßig bevorzugt. Also ein Paradebeispiel für eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip.
> 
> Und auch wenn es ab diesem Jahr die sogenannte Mobilitätsprämie geben soll:
> 
> ...



Vor allem ist es schon wieder eine stadtliche Subvention die explizit dazu dient, Umwelt- und Klimazerstörung zu ermöglichen


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2021)

Walter-Borjans will nicht wieder für den SPD Vorsitz antreten um jüngere vor zulassen. Kevin?


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage musst du dir selbst stellen. Aber Wissenschaftler können sie jedenfalls vorhersagen und machen das seit 30 Jahren regelmäßig.


Das sind keine exakten Vorhersagen sondern eher Prognosen/Schätzungen.
Klima ist viel zu komplex und man müßte ja auch noch andere Faktoren mit einbeziehen.
Politische, Wirtschaftliche und Soziale z.B.
Die Zukunft kann niemand genau vorhersagen ausser er besitzt eine Glaskugel.
Das es ungemütlich wird auf der Erde ist unumstritten. Aber wie groß die Schäden sein werden kann man mit Sicherheit schwer sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Politik hat seit den 1980er Jahren systematisch wirklich alle Entwicklungen und Trends verschlafen die nur zu verschlafen waren (Halbleiterfertigung, Digitalisierung, Internet, Umweltschutz, klimaneutrale Produktion, erneuerbare Energien / Antriebe, ect. pp.), oder im Interesse von Lobbygruppen sogar selbst sabotiert (Solarindustrie *hust*).


Also seit Helmut Kohl


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur was machst du wenn du in so einem 40-60 Seelen Kaff ohne Durchgangsstraße wohnst, wo der ÖPNV / Bus (abgesehen vom Schulbus) nur einmal die Woche in die nächste Kreisstadt fährt?


Den Verkehr so effizient wie möglich zu machen heißt ja auch nicht, dass automatisch jeder den ÖPNV nutzen soll.
Das bezeichnende ist ja, dass man die Motoren effizienter gemacht hat aber die Autos fetter und so hat man dafür gesorgt, dass der Verbrauch bei besserer Effizienz stagniert/steigt anstatt zu sinken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind keine exakten Vorhersagen sondern eher Prognosen/Schätzungen.



Den Bullshit muss man sich ebenfalls seit 30 Jahren anhören. Er hat aber noch nie etwas daran geändert, dass man eine Entscheidung so oder so treffen musst. Wenn du eine Glaskugel hast, die es besser kann, dann her damit - genau danach wurde ja gefragt. Der Rest der Welt nimmt die beste Entscheidungsgrundlage, die er bekommen kann.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Bullshit muss man sich ebenfalls seit 30 Jahren anhören. Er hat aber noch nie etwas daran geändert, dass man eine Entscheidung so oder so treffen musst. Wenn du eine Glaskugel hast, die es besser kann, dann her damit - genau danach wurde ja gefragt. Der Rest der Welt nimmt die beste Entscheidungsgrundlage, die er bekommen kann.


Du willst mich ja jetzt nicht in die Klimaleugner Ecke drängen?

Da sag mir doch mal genau, wieviele Menschen in 20 Jahren ,aufgrund der Klimaveränderungen, ihr Leben lassen müssen. Auf deine Antwort bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde es eher ein Klima verdrängen nennen. Man weiß dass es schief geht, aber versucht trotzdem nicht zu lange darüber nachzudenken was das wirklich bedeutet.
Ist leider die menschlichste aller Reaktionen (und ja so verhalte ich mich auch oft genug).


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich bleibe dabei.  Man kann nicht radikale ökologische Veränderungen von heute auf Morgen einführen.
Sondern muß sie  "einschleichen". Da solche Veränderungen auch sozial verträglich gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei.  Man kann nicht radikale ökologische Veränderungen von heute auf Morgen einführen.
> Sondern muß sie  "einschleichen". Da solche Veränderungen auch sozial verträglich gemacht werden müssen.


Ohhh aber wie man das kann, genau dann wenn es unausweichlich ist etwas zu verändern kann der Mensch ziemlich schnell von heute auf morgen vormals "unmögliche" Dinge & sein Verhalten ändern.
Beispiele dafür findest du in der Menschheitsgesichte viele.

Das dumme ist nur beim Klima funktioniert das eben nicht, wie z.B. sozialen / Gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen, erst dann sobald es nicht mehr abwendbar ist, dann brauchen ein paar Millionen abgesoffene Norddeutsche sehr sicher ein neues Zuhause und mindestens 2 Mrd. Menschen Weltweit eine neue Existenz / Lebensgrundlage und reicht es wenn du Wüsten wie die Sahara sehen willst nach Spanien zu fahren, oder vielleicht auch schon in die märkische Heide.

Das einzige was den Menschen von notwendigen / unausweichlichen Änderungen meistens abhält ist seine eigene Faulheit, Bequemlichkeit und die Angst davor das es gerade ihm hinterher dadurch schlechter gehen könnte, während sein Nachbar sogar noch besser darsteht.

Aber es ist nunmal so wie schon Konfuzius und Henry Ford äußerte:

"Nur die Weisesten und Dümmsten können sich nicht ändern." (Konfuzius)

und

"Wer immer tut was er schon kann, bleibt immer das, was er schon ist." (Henry Ford)

Und noch eines ist ziemlich sicher, wer sich nicht verändern will wird in jeden Fall verändert werden, so oder so.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da sag mir doch mal genau, wieviele Menschen in 20 Jahren ,aufgrund der Klimaveränderungen, ihr Leben lassen müssen. Auf deine Antwort bin ich gespannt.


Wie viele Menschen sterben denn in den ersten Tagen nach einer Corona Infektion?
Kann es sein, dass das etwas dauert?


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> aber die Autos fetter


Man munkelt, dass die Breite der Autos mit der Breite ihrer Insassen zunahm.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich kenne genug 1,6m Mädels mit geschätzt 55 Kilo die SUV fahren


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2021)

Bahn-Studie: 55 Millionen Menschen ohne ausreichenden ÖPNV
					

Der öffentliche Personennahverkehr ist laut einer Studie für rund 55 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland oft nicht ausreichend. Betroffen sind in erster Linie ländliche Regionen. Eine mögliche Verbesserung wären demnach mehr On-Demand-Taxis.




					www.br.de
				



Schland als ABM und Umverteilungsmaßnahme zugunsten der Autoindustrie...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug 1,6m Mädels mit geschätzt 55 Kilo die SUV fahren


Also dich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei.  Man kann nicht radikale ökologische Veränderungen von heute auf Morgen einführen.
> Sondern muß sie  "einschleichen". Da solche Veränderungen auch sozial verträglich gemacht werden müssen.



So wie man Gegenmaßnahmen gegen Pandemien über längere Zeiträume einschleichen lässt?




Poulton schrieb:


> Man munkelt, dass die Breite der Autos mit der Breite ihrer Insassen zunahm.



Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass man noch einen weiteren Sitzplatz für das Ego unterbringen musste. (Das übrigens verdammt lange Arme haben muss und  mit aus dem Fenster gestreckten Ellenbogen fährt. Aber nur in engen, gerade ebenso zweispurigen Straßen. Anders kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht erklären, warum man ausgerechnet da 1,5 m Abstand zu parkenden Autos einhält und erwartet, dass der Gegenverkehr sich in die nächstbeste Einfahrt oder Querstraße verkrümelt, während einem auf größeren Straßen beim Überholen von Radfahrern auch 30 cm Abstand reichen.)


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So wie man Gegenmaßnahmen gegen Pandemien über längere Zeiträume einschleichen lässt?


Der Vergleich hinkt. Da muß man natürlich schneller reagieren.
Wenn man da nicht sofort reagiert, würde das unmittelbare verheerende gesundheitliche, soziale und wirtschaftliche Folgen haben.
Ich sage auch nichts gegen Veränderungen. Nur im Falle von Klimapolitik  müssen sie eben mit Feingefühl und intelligent gestaltet werden. Auch technisch lässt sich nicht alles von heute auf Morgen umsetzen. Genauso wie wirtschaftlich... weil Arbeitsplätze auf dem Spiel stehen. Dafür muß man wieder neue Berufe erschaffen um das zu kompensieren.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei.  Man kann nicht radikale ökologische Veränderungen von heute auf Morgen einführen.
> Sondern muß sie  "einschleichen". Da solche Veränderungen auch sozial verträglich gemacht werden müssen.


Wird aber so kommen.
Man hätte vor 40 Jahren anfangen müssen etwas zu ändern. Aber es wurde ignoriert, in den wind geschlagen und ausgesetzt.
Jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt gekommen, wo man was machen muss. Man muss Druck ausüben.
Wird das erneut verschleppt, werden die Maßnahmen in 10 oder 20 Jahren noch viel dramatischer ausfallen als heute.
Wenn du dich also beschwerst, dass das jetzt alles Geld kostet und die Leute mit weniger Geld weniger haben, liegt das daran, dass es eben ignoriert wurde. Auch heute kann man das noch besser regeln aber man sieht ja, dass die Politik nicht daran interessiert ist.
Das liegt halt an den Wählern. Die müssen endlich man die Parteien wählen, die was ändern wollen. Solange das nicht passiert, passiert nichts.


----------



## seahawk (30. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird aber so kommen.
> Man hätte vor 40 Jahren anfangen müssen etwas zu ändern. Aber es wurde ignoriert, in den wind geschlagen und ausgesetzt.
> Jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt gekommen, wo man was machen muss. Man muss Druck ausüben.
> Wird das erneut verschleppt, werden die Maßnahmen in 10 oder 20 Jahren noch viel dramatischer ausfallen als heute.
> ...


1999 kam der 3l VW Lupo auf den Markt, Ja, es war ein Diesel, aber selbst einen solchen Diesel kann man heute nicht mehr kaufen. Das Problem war halt, dass solche Autos sich nicht lohnten und die Industrie fröhlich weiter PS-Monster und Mobilschränke (SUV) anpries. Hätte man damals den Spritpreis konsequent hochgezogen, wären die Emissionen des Verkehrs heute geringer.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt. Da muß man natürlich schneller reagieren.
> Wenn man da nicht sofort reagiert, würde das unmittelbare verheerende gesundheitliche, soziale und wirtschaftliche Folgen haben.
> Ich sage auch nichts gegen Veränderungen. Nur im Falle von Klimapolitik  müssen sie eben mit Feingefühl und intelligent gestaltet werden. Auch technisch lässt sich nicht alles von heute auf Morgen umsetzen. Genauso wie wirtschaftlich... weil Arbeitsplätze auf dem Spiel stehen. Dafür muß man wieder neue Berufe erschaffen um das zu kompensieren.


Lasse dich nicht kirre machen, einige Leute die hier schreiben, haben noch nicht wirklich begriffen, das sie in einer Demokratie leben, bei der "Politik" auch abgwählt werden kann.
Sie scheinen das zu vergessen, zu verdränegn oder was weiß ich, die Leute in den Parteien die jetzt an der Macht sind, wissen das aber in großer Mehrzahl (nicht wirklich alle, aber die meisten), entsprechend werden sie handeln, weil sie sonst genau wissen, dass sie in 4 Jahren wieder abgewählt werden.


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es schon wieder eine stadtliche Subvention die explizit dazu dient, Umwelt- und Klimazerstörung zu ermöglichen


Das ist Blödsinn. Die Pendlerpauschale bekommst Du auch wenn Du mit der Bahn fährst oder zu Fuß läufst. Das wissen scheinbar allerdings nur die wenigsten (Grünenwähler). 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBLmgO4JY80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich den Habeck schon wieder sehe. Dem fiel letztens ja nichts besseres ein, als auf die Frage bzgl. Heizkostenübernahme bei Grundsicherungsempfängern infolge der steigenden Energiepreise zu antworten, dass die dann angeblich nichts besseres zu tun hätten, als die Umgebung zu heizen und es daher abzulehnen sei. Echte Sozialmenschen diese Grünen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Habeck schon wieder sehe. Dem fiel letztens ja nichts besseres ein, als auf die Frage *bzgl. Heizkostenübernahme bei Grundsicherungsempfängern* infolge der steigenden Energiepreise zu antworten, dass die dann angeblich nichts besseres zu tun hätten, als die Umgebung zu heizen und es daher abzulehnen sei. Echte Sozialmenschen diese Grünen.


Soweit ich weiß und da bin ich mir sehr sicher, werden die übernommen!
Ein Grundsicherungsempfänger bekommt seine "Nebenkosten" bezahlt, auch Nachzahlungen nach der Jahresabrechnung. Einmal Googlen wird dir Auskunft geben. Das gleiche gilt für Hartz 4
M.A. nach haben Leute mit niedrigen Einkommen oder Aufstocker die wesentlich größeren Probleme, natürlich beezogen auf die steigenden Preise für Heizkosten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> M.A. nach haben Leute mit niedrigen Einkommen oder Aufstocker die wesentlich größeren Probleme, natürlich beezogen auf die steigenden Preise für Heizkosten.


Und 12€ Mindestlohn werden vieles regeln.



keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Die Pendlerpauschale bekommst Du auch wenn Du mit der Bahn fährst oder zu Fuß läufst. Das wissen scheinbar allerdings nur die wenigsten (Grünenwähler).


Und du weißt scheinbar nicht wie das FA das teilweise auslegt. Mir wurde nicht gestattet meine Strecke mit der Bahn nach Kilometern abzusetzen (50tkm pro Jahr)


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und 12€ Mindestlohn werden vieles regeln.


Man merkt das du einfach wenig Ahnung hast!
Ja 12€ Mindestlohn werden bei einigen Abhilfe schaffen, bei sehr vielen aber nicht, weil sie gar kein Anspruch darauf haben. Selbständige (Logistik) und Aufstocker bekommen keinen Mindestlohn, sondern werden sehr häufig niedriger bezahlt. Außerdem helfen 12€ auch nicht wirklich, wenn die Preise so weiter steigen.


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und 12€ Mindestlohn werden vieles regeln.


Das MiLoG ist löchriger als deine Uniform.




__





						Anwendungsbereich des Mindestlohngesetzes
					






					www.zoll.de
				



und wie Don geschrieben hat: Gegen die in den letzten Jahren überbordernde Scheinselbstständigkeit hilft es erstmal nicht. Da braucht es andere Mittel um dagegen vorzugehen und den Leuten einen angemessenen Lohn zu ermöglichen.

Abgesehen davon: Eine gesetzlich festgeschriebene 35h Woche bei vollem Lohnausgleich würde auch so einiges regeln und ist längst überfällig.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und du weißt scheinbar nicht wie das FA das teilweise auslegt.


Ich reiche jedes Jahr die Monatskarten ein. Bisher keine Probleme gehabt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß und da bin ich mir sehr sicher, werden die übernommen!


Es werden "angemessene" Heizkosten für eine Art genormten Winter übernommen. Sobald die Wohnung aber schlecht saniert und/oder ein strenger Winter dazukommt, wird es kompliziert.


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und du weißt scheinbar nicht wie das FA das teilweise auslegt. Mir wurde nicht gestattet meine Strecke mit der Bahn nach Kilometern abzusetzen (50tkm pro Jahr)


Mir reicht, wenn mir das FA meine 25.000 km/a als Werbungskosten anrechnet. Warum "Dein" FA Dir die 50.0000 km/a mit der Bahn streitig macht oder irgendwas irgendwie "teilweise auslegt", ist ehrlich gesagt nicht mein Problem und darum ging es in meinem Post auch nicht.

Wie hast Du die Strecke denn letztendlich abgesetzt? Mit den Kosten der Bahncard 100? Dann ist doch alles gut. Keine Ahnung, worüber Du Dich beschwerst.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es werden "angemessene" Heizkosten für eine Art genormten Winter übernommen. Sobald die Wohnung aber schlecht saniert und/oder ein strenger Winter dazukommt, wird es kompliziert.


Soweit ich das weiß, und das habe ich auch schon bei Sozialgerichten in der Begründung gelesen, kommt es immer auf *den* *Winter* an und nicht irgendeinen und als Vergleich soll immer eine Nebemkostenabrechnung aus dem gleichen Haus zur gleichen Zeit herhalten. Es ist für Sozialämter verdammt schwer sich darum zu drücken, da stehen den Grundsicherungsempfänger eine Vielzahl von rechtlichen Möglichkeiten offen.
Denn das Sozialamt ist ganz komkret in der Beweispflicht, das der Grundsicherungsempfänger völlig aus der "Norm" fällt, in seinem Wohnhaus(Rahmenbedingungen).
Was zu ernsthaften Problemen führen kann, ist z.B. der Umzug von einer gut sanierten in z.B. ein schlechter sanierte aber größere Wohnung, hier kann es wirklich zu erheblichen Problemen kommen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Selbständige (Logistik) und Aufstocker bekommen keinen Mindestlohn, sondern werden sehr häufig niedriger bezahlt.


Aufstocker bekommen soviel ich weiß auch Mindestlohn.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Selbständige (Logistik) und Aufstocker bekommen keinen Mindestlohn, sondern werden sehr häufig niedriger bezahlt.


Tja man muss natürlich auch die Lücken schließen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQsS0VqM4aA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Außerdem helfen 12€ auch nicht wirklich, wenn die Preise so weiter steigen.


Stimmt, über 20 Prozent sind nichts was hilft.


keinnick schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die Strecke denn letztendlich abgesetzt? Mit den Kosten der Bahncard 100? Dann ist doch alles gut. Keine Ahnung, worüber Du Dich beschwerst.


Mit den Kosten von 3 Monaten BC100 und nicht mit denen von 12.


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja man muss natürlich auch die Lücken schließen.











						Amazons letzte Meile - Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung
					

Ein Onlinehändler als Prekarisierungstreiber in der Paketlogistik - Eine Fallstudie zum Verteilzentrum Erfurt-Stotternheim



					th.rosalux.de
				











						Arbeitsbedingungen von Thüringer Amazon-Paketzustellern in der Kritik | MDR.DE
					

Die Arbeitsbedingungen von Paketzustellern bei Amazon in Thüringen werden stark kritisiert. Laut einer Studie liegen Hinweise auf Verstöße etwa gegen das Arbeitsschutzgesetz vor. Fahrer werden via App überwacht.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## Sparanus (31. Oktober 2021)

Was willst du mir jetzt sagen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man da nicht sofort reagiert, würde das unmittelbare verheerende gesundheitliche, soziale und wirtschaftliche Folgen haben.



Den Klimawandel hat man so lange weiter vorangetrieben, dass er jetzt unmittelbare verheerende gesundheitliche, soziale und wirtschaftliche Folgen hat. Also wo ist der Unterschied?




keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn. Die Pendlerpauschale bekommst Du auch wenn Du mit der Bahn fährst oder zu Fuß läufst. Das wissen scheinbar allerdings nur die wenigsten (Grünenwähler).



Anstatt anderen Leuten "Blödsinn" an den Kopf zu werfen und über ihre Unwissenheit zu spekulieren, sollte man erstmal aufmerksam lesen: Meine Aussage stand unter einem Post zur Mobilitätsprämie (die explizit besonders lange Anfahrtswege belohnt) und Bezog sich mit "schon wieder" auf etwas neues/zusätzliches. Also was wohl gemeint? Hint: Nicht die Pendlerpauschale.
Das letztere heutzutage verkehrsmittelunabhängig gewährt wird, haben übrigens die Grünen eingeführt, aber das wissen vielleicht nur noch die, die sie gewählt haben  .




Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das weiß, und das habe ich auch schon bei Sozialgerichten in der Begründung gelesen, kommt es immer auf *den* *Winter* an und nicht irgendeinen und als Vergleich soll immer eine Nebemkostenabrechnung aus dem gleichen Haus zur gleichen Zeit herhalten. Es ist für Sozialämter verdammt schwer sich darum zu drücken, da stehen den Grundsicherungsempfänger eine Vielzahl von rechtlichen Möglichkeiten offen.



Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind zwei paar Schuhe. Je nachdem, wie gut ein Hartzer über seine Rechte informiert ist und wie gut er mit Paragraphen und Anträgen klarkommt, sind seine Rechte für ihn möglicherweise sogar unerreichbar, weil er für eine Klage ja erst einmal selbst erfolgreich Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen muss. Vor allem aber dauert sowas einfach lange, während der Energieversorge die Abschläge direkt erhöht und bei unzureichender Zahlungsfähigkeit mit Inkassoaufschlägen vor der Tür steht oder den Hahn einfach zudreht. Das ist also schon ein Punkt, bei dem es wünschenswert wäre, wenn die Vorgesetzten des Amts einen Blick drauf haben, damit sich erst gar keiner querstellt.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Klimawandel hat man so lange weiter vorangetrieben, dass er jetzt unmittelbare verheerende gesundheitliche, soziale und wirtschaftliche Folgen hat. Also wo ist der Unterschied?


Zumindest erste Anzeichen. Es wird noch viel schlimmer... irgendwann in 20-30 Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest erste Anzeichen. Es wird noch viel schlimmer... irgendwann in 20-30 Jahren.


Selbst wenn du jetzt sämtliche CO2 freisetzenden Prozesse beendest, wird es Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhunderte dauern, bis der CO2 Anteil in der Luft, der vom Menschen stammt, wieder von der Natur aufgenommen wurde.
Und eine Kehrwende ist ja nicht in Sicht, wenn man sich das Sondierungspapier anschaut.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du jetzt sämtliche CO2 freisetzenden Prozesse beendest, wird es Jahrzehnte bis Jahrhunderte dauern, bis der CO2 Anteil in der Luft, der vom Menschen stammt, wieder von der Natur aufgenommen wurde.


Das ist mir bewußt. Ich befürchte sogar das es noch viel schlimmer wird.
Durch das auftauen der Permafrostböden z.B.
Und das wegfallen von reflektieren Flächen wie Eis aber auch weiße Wolken in bestimmten Gebieten.
Das schaukelt oder schraubt sich schnell weiter hoch.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2021)

Aktuell wird mehr Methan frei gesetzt als in der Atmosphäre zerfällt. Und Methan ist ein viel stärkeres Treibhausgas als CO2.
Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, wie es weiter geht, wenn der Anteil an Methan so weiter steigt wie bisher.
Aber es interessiert niemanden.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aktuell wird mehr Methan frei gesetzt als in der Atmosphäre zerfällt. Und Methan ist ein viel stärkeres Treibhausgas als CO2.


Das ist ja u.a. in Permafrostböden gespeichert.

Und wird durch Flatulenzen verschiedener Lebeweisen freigesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2021)

Na ja, Methan ist letztendlich Erdgas. Dann wird es bei mikrobiologischen Prozessen frei gesetzt.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Methan ist letztendlich Erdgas. Dann wird es bei mikrobiologischen Prozessen frei gesetzt.


Kommt trotzdem auch aus Permafrostböden . Da sind ja Organismen. Und eben als Verdauungsgas in Lebewesen vor bzw aus deren Hintern.   Deswegen wird ja gesagt, dass die weltweite Rinderzucht, einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil dazu beiträgt.  Wieviel 8 Milliarden Menschen ausstoßen weiß ich allerdings nicht. Könnte man ja mal aus bzw gegenrechnen. Wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und eben als Verdauungsgas in Lebewesen vor bzw aus deren Hintern


Was wieder von Mikroorganismen erzeugt wird, die im Darm stecken.
Ohne die könntest du nichts verdauen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was wieder von Mikroorganismen erzeugt wird, die im Darm stecken.
> Ohne die könntest du nichts verdauen.


Was willst du mir eigentlich die ganze Zeit erzählen? Dinge die ich längst weiß?
Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht darum das es solche Vorkommen gibt und die Einfluss auf das Klima haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2021)

Eigentlich gehts hier um die kommende Bundesregierung und deren Aufgaben. Dazu gehört ein Klimawandel, der eben nicht erst in 30 Jahren schlimmer wird. Sondern morgen. Und dann übermorgen. Und überübermorgen wird er auch noch mal ein Stückchen weiter vorangeschritten sein.
Die Ursachen dafür liegen seit 20-30 Jahren auf dem Tisch, die braucht man an der Stelle nicht nochmal hervorzukramen, solange man nicht bereit ist, sie zu lösen.


----------



## T-MAXX (31. Oktober 2021)

Egal welche Regierung oben sitzt es wird nicht besser werden.
Alle reden nur vom Klimawandel, Treibhausgasen, Teuerungen, Impfungen & Co.
Wir machen uns nur was vor und glauben mittlerweile bald alles was die Regierung uns in die Köpfe hämmert.
In Wirklichkeit bringen die nichts zu stande und kopieren von anderen Ländern, dazu drohen sie uns mit unserer Freiheit.
Mit unserer Gesundheit müssen wir z. B. heute unsere Freiheit bezahlen. Stichwort: Impfen
Wo gibt´s denn so was bitte???
Ja, das gab´s schon und nennt sich zweiter Weltkrieg. Wer keinen Pass hatte war quasi milde gesagt richtig aufgeschmissen. Das Verfahren ist heute dasselbe, wird nur anders gehandhabt. Trotzdem muss man unsere Regierung bei einer Wahl der Partei wählen.
Ich war wählen, auch wenn ich keiner Partei meine Stimme gegeben hätte. Deshalb wähle ich immer die Partei wo ich meine pernsönlichen "Wünsche" sehe.
Besser kann es keine Regierung machen und damit das Chaos noch größer und breiter wird vergrößert man den Bundestag. Der Steuerzahler muss dann mal schnell 20 Mio oben mehr drauflegen.
Was bei der nächsten Wahl werden wird weiß ich noch nicht, aber wählen..., ja wen?


----------



## Andrej (1. November 2021)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "Aktien-Rente"? Wird sie die nächste Verarschung der Bürger, wie damals die Riester-Rente, die nur die Drückerkolonne von Maschmeier reich machte?!
Also ich würde die Pension der FDP Abgeordneten gerne in Wirecard und Evergarden investieren!


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "Aktien-Rente"? Wird sie die nächste Verarschung der Bürger, wie damals die Riester-Rente, die nur die Drückerkolonne von Maschmeier reich machte?!


Natürlich. Aber was soll man auch sonst von der FDP erwarten.
Ich kann nur immer wieder hervorheben wie beeindruckt ich davon bin wie Konsequent die "Freien Demokraten" bei wirklich jeder Gelegenheit ausschließlich ihr eigenes Klientel bevorteilen.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder hervorheben wie beeindruckt ich davon bin wie Konsequent die "Freien Demokraten" bei wirklich jeder Gelegenheit ausschließlich ihr eigenes Klientel bevorteilen.


Abwarten was zum Schluß dabei herauskommt. Eigentlich müßten sich SPD und Grüne durchsetzen in den meisten Punkten.


----------



## Lotto (2. November 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Was bei der nächsten Wahl werden wird weiß ich noch nicht, aber wählen..., ja wen?



Die Frage hat man sich doch schon dieses und das mal davor gestellt. Es gibt einfach keinen "Macher" in Deutschland der Leadership verkörpert. Und da wundern wir uns warum Putin in Russland so beliebt ist oder warum Trump überhaupt gewählt wurde. Ein Staat, egal welcher Staatsform, braucht immer eine starke Führung, welche entschlossen handelt und auch bereit ist unbequeme Entscheidungen zu treffen. Aber genau das haben wir seit 16 Jahren nicht. Wir haben eine Verwalterin gehabt, die versucht hat es jedem irgendwie Recht zu machen und im Prinzip keinerlei Reformen in Bereichen durchgeführt hat, wo es dringend notwendig wäre, z.B. Rente, Krankenversicherung, Bildungssystem, etc.
Dabei hatte sie abseits dessen doch schon etliche Momente wo sie hätte glänzen können: Flüchtlingskrise, Corona, etc. aber überall hat sie einfach schlecht abgeliefert. Der einzige Grund warum die Bilanz nicht grottig ist, und warum die Party immer noch läuft, ist das es der Wirtschaft in den letzten 10 Jahren äußerst gut ging, was aber nicht der Verdienst von Frau Merkel ist, das wär auch passiert wenn Kermit der Frosch auf dem Thron gesessen hätte.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Frage hat man sich doch schon dieses und das mal davor gestellt. Es gibt einfach keinen "Macher" in Deutschland der Leadership verkörpert. Und da wundern wir uns warum Putin in Russland so beliebt ist oder warum Trump überhaupt gewählt wurde.


Wobei Putin und Trump keine Vorbilder in der Richtung sind.

Wenn dann eher Obama... obwohl der auch (im nachhinein) manches zu verantworten hatte. Z.B. den Drohnenkrieg usw. Aber er hat soziale Reformen auf den Weg gebracht.




Lotto schrieb:


> Ein Staat, egal welcher Staatsform, braucht immer eine starke Führung, welche entschlossen handelt und auch bereit ist unbequeme Entscheidungen zu treffen. Aber genau das haben wir seit 16 Jahren nicht. Wir haben eine Verwalterin gehabt, die versucht hat es jedem irgendwie Recht zu machen und im Prinzip keinerlei Reformen in Bereichen durchgeführt hat, wo es dringend notwendig wäre, z.B. Rente, Krankenversicherung, Bildungssystem, etc.
> Dabei hatte sie abseits dessen doch schon etliche Momente wo sie hätte glänzen können: Flüchtlingskrise, Corona, etc. aber überall hat sie einfach schlecht abgeliefert. Der einzige Grund warum die Bilanz nicht grottig ist, und warum die Party immer noch läuft, ist das es der Wirtschaft in den letzten 10 Jahren äußerst gut ging, was aber nicht der Verdienst von Frau Merkel ist, das wär auch passiert wenn Kermit der Frosch auf dem Thron gesessen hätte.


Merkel hat nur reagiert wenn sie reagieren mußte. Mut zu großen Veränderungen hatte sie nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keinen "Macher" in Deutschland der Leadership verkörpert. Und da wundern wir uns warum Putin in Russland so beliebt ist oder warum Trump überhaupt gewählt wurde


Super du redest mit Putin, einem Betrüger, Mörder, korrupten Subjekt bis ins Mark, Autokraten und Hegemonisten das Wort, der nicht nur sprichwörtlich ständig über Leichen geht, sich mehrere hundert Milliarden Dollar Privatvermögen von seinem eigenen Staat ergaunert hat und dem seine eigene Bevölkerung vollkommen egal, wie man an den geopferten Soldaten sieht.
Danach führst du einen völligen Narzisten an, der die reale Welt nicht von seiner eigenen Fantasie unterscheiden kann, mit jedem Satz den er sagt lügt, völlig unfähig ist, politische, wissenschaftliche oder auch sonstige Zusammenhänge zu erkenen und die Auffassungsgabe und die Intelligenz eines Kleinkindes hat.

Wow welch Leadership, ich kann gar nicht so viel kotzen, wie ich wirklich beeindrucked bin, von diesem Leadership!


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lasse dich nicht kirre machen, einige Leute die hier schreiben, haben noch nicht wirklich begriffen, das sie in einer Demokratie leben, bei der "Politik" auch abgwählt werden kann.
> Sie scheinen das zu vergessen, zu verdränegn oder was weiß ich, die Leute in den Parteien die jetzt an der Macht sind, wissen das aber in großer Mehrzahl (*nicht wirklich alle,* aber die meisten), entsprechend werden sie handeln, weil sie sonst genau wissen, dass sie in 4 Jahren wieder abgewählt werden.



Hier nimmt es in letzter Zeit ziemlich Überhand!

Neben Sarah Lee Heinrich, was ja schon ausführlich besprochen wurde, kommt es jetzt weiter Schlag auf Schlag.

Erst sitzt die Grünen-Politikerin Cansin Köktürk bei Lanz und sagt *nicht*, ich finde es nicht gut oder aus meiner Sicht ist es bedenklich, das so viele Erstwähler FDP gewählt haben,  -NEIN
Sie sagt es ist es ist ein *Skandal*, das so viele Erstwähler FDP gewählt haben.
Jetzt kann man von der FDP halten was man will, aber keiner kann ihr wohl die demokratische Legitimation und Ausrichtung absprechen, insoweit verstört dann solch eine Aussage nachhaltig und lässt das Demokratieverständnis jener jungen Dame, ernsthaft in Frage stellen.

Nun legt Greta Thunberg im Gespann mit Luisa Neubauer nach mit den Worten:


> Das Land habe laut der 18-Jährigen "nicht nur eine große Chance, sondern auch eine große Verantwortung *und eine historische Schuld zu begleichen".* Ein radikales Umdenken hierzulande könne "das gesamte globale Narrativ ändern".


Ja jetzt sind wir schon soweit, dass man Holocaust (historische Schuld) und Klimaschutz miteinander verbindet, um öffentlich was zu erreichen, ausser sich völlig lächerlich zu machen? Und keiner soll mir erzählen, das dieser Satz auf die historische CO2 Emissionen Deutschlands bezogen ist, dann lache ich ihn aus. Wer solch einen Satz so ausspricht, meint genau das was interpretiert wird und erreicht damit nur das völlige Gegenteil.

Auch junge selbstbewusste und engagierte "linke" Frauen, sollten bisweilen mal nachdenken, was sie so in der Öffentlichkeit ablassen, sie tuen ihren Geschlechtsgenossinnen damit keinen wirklichen Gefallen.
Manchmal denkt man auch hier, einige sind schier besoffen von der Aufmerksamkeit, die Teile der Öffentlichkeit ihnen entgegenbringen, aber das war auch so, als Pegida, AfD und andere Konsorten geschrien haben, wir sind das Volk.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man von der FDP halten was man will, aber keiner kann ihr wohl die demokratische Legitimation und Ausrichtung absprechen, insoweit verstört dann solch eine Aussage nachhaltig und lässt das Demokratieverständnis jener jungen Dame, ernsthaft in Frage stellen.


Joar ist natürlich geiler wenn man solche Kampagnen startet und von einer *willigen *FDP spricht








						Linksrutsch verhindern
					

Deutschland droht bei der Bundestagswahl am 26. September 2021 ein Linksrutsch




					www.linksrutsch-verhindern.de
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer solch einen Satz so ausspricht, meint genau das was interpretiert wird und erreicht damit nur das völlige Ggenteil.


Ich glaube du bist es der Deutschlands Geschichte mal wieder auf den Holocaust reduzierst^^
Nein wirklich, solche Sätze von Aktivisten findest du wirklich überall in der westlichen Welt und die haben alle
keinen Holocaust veranstaltet.
Wenn ein Aktivist das in den USA sagt was meint er dann?

Schuld ist ein schlechter Begriff, aber das Rest ist Geschwafel.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

Man kann sich über dich nur totlachen!
Mehr Lächerlichkeit geht kaum noch!

Du sprichst ja auch anscheinend der FDP ab, eine demokratische Partei zu sein, aber das zeigt welch geistes Kind du bist, wenn du auf die Aussage einer Grünen Politikerin, es ist ein Skandal FDP zu wählen, so einen Schwachsinn antwortest.
Historische* Schuld* in Kontext mit Deutschland, bedeudet nur eine einzige Sache, nichts anderes.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann sich über dich nur totlachen!
> Mehr Lächerlichkeit geht kaum noch!


Pack es in deine Signatur dann musst du es nicht immer neu tippen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du sprichst ja auch anscheinend der FDP ab, eine demokratische Partei zu sein


Don muss man dir wirklich erklären, dass es nicht reicht, dass eine Partei Demokratisch ist?
Denn ganz allgemein ist es demnach auch kein Skandal, dass so viele Trump gewählt haben ohne die FDP jetzt mit den Republikanern zu vergleichen.
Keine Ahnung wie du dich an dem Wort Skandal so aufhängst, wäre die Linke bei über 10 Prozent gelandet wären diese Worte von der Hälfte der Union ebenfalls gewählt worden.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Historische* Schuld* in Kontext mit Deutschland, bedeudet nur eine einzige Sache, nichts anderes.


Ist das ein Gesetz, ein ministerieller Erlass oder eine Verordnung?
Oder ergibt sich das aus der Rechtssprechung?

Komm du bist doch Jurist, sag mir wo das steht😛


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

Fakt ist, wir können uns keine Kompromisse mehr leisten. Für die Bekämpfung der Klimakatastrophe braucht es radikalste Maßnahmen. Deutschland muss sich endlich seiner Verantwortung gegenüber kommenden Generationen stellen. 









						Greta Thunberg: „Deutschland hat eine historische Schuld zu begleichen“
					

In ihrem Klimapodcast „1,5 Grad“ hat Luisa Neubauer die Fridays-for-Future-Aktivistin Greta Thunberg zu Gast. Mit ihr spricht Neubauer über die Rolle Deutschlands in der Klimakrise und verpasste Chancen von Angela Merkel.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wir können uns keine Kompromisse mehr leisten.


Fakt ist, das du in einer Demokratie lebst, bei der Kompromisse immanent sind. Desweiteren ist Fakt, dass die Parteien die eine Regierung bilden, nach einer demokratischen Wahl durch die Bevölkerung, in ihrem Koalitionvertrag/Regierungsvertrag entscheiden, welche Maßnahmen geroffen werden!
Weder machen das NGOs oder Du.


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

Kann man so sehen, wird das Problem halt nicht lösen.

Dann machen wir eben einen Kompromiss und hinterlassen unseren Kindern einen kaputten Planeten. Die werden sehr dankbar sein für unsere demokratische Leistung.









						Klimakatastrophe: So wird unsere Welt im Jahr 2500 aussehen
					

Klimaforscher prognostizieren erstmals die Welt im Jahr 2500. Es drohen unbewohnbare Landschaften und Hungersnöte. Wie lässt sich die Katastrophe abwenden?




					www.profil.at


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das du in einer Demokratie lebst, bei der Kompromisse immanent sind.


Der Klimawandel wird irgendwann keine Kompromisse mehr zulassen.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel wird irgendwann keine Kompromisse mehr zulassen.


Der erklär doch mal wie ein schneller Kohleausstieg von statten gehen soll ohne groß Arbeitsplätze zu verlieren.
Und wie man Bürger dazu verleiten kann, mehr auf ÖPV umzusteigen, ohne das für sie erhebliche Nachteile entstehen. Dann muß auch noch die Infrakstruktur für E-Autos weiter ausgebaut werden. E-Autos müssen preislich erschwinglich sein... usw.


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

Ohne persönliche Nachteile wird es nicht gehe, nur werden zukünftige Generation weit größere Nachteile haben, wenn die Klimakatastrophe den Planeten im vollen Umfang vernichtet.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2021)

Ich hatte geschrieben "erhebliche" Nachteile.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der erklär doch mal wie ein schneller Kohleausstieg von statten gehen soll ohne groß Arbeitsplätze zu verlieren.


Arbeitsplätze wirst du immer verlieren, irgendwann noch viel mehr je länger du wartest Hinhaltespielchen spielst (ganz zu schweigen von den sonstigen finanziellen Belastungen durch Folgeschäden), entsprechend kann der Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen auch nicht das gerne genutzte und vorgeschobene Strohmannargument sein, um die Veränderungen nicht anzupacken, oder möglichst lange hinauszuzögern!

Zudem, wie viele hunderttausend Menschen haben mit der Wende in der ehemaligen DDR ihre Arbeitsplätze quasi über Nacht verloren?
Wer hat da protestiert "hey wir können die Betriebe nicht schließen, denkt doch an die Arbeitsplätze", oder "wir müssen die Betriebe über lange Zeit langsam abbauen, damit es sozialverträglich ist"?

Die wurden einfach dicht gemacht und die Menschen mussten halt Arbeitslosengeld beantragen und sich neue Arbeit suchen.
Warum sollte man also auf ein paar zehntausend Stellen in irgendwelchen Kohlekraftwerken und Tagebauen heute urplötzlich mehr Rücksicht nehmen als damals bei hunderttausenden Arbeitsplätzen während der Wende?


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte geschrieben "erhebliche" Nachteile.



Ich glaube die Nachteile einer um 5° gestiegenen Durchschnittstemperatur werden deutlich erheblicher sein. Von den dann unvermeidbaren Flüchtlingswellen, Kriegen um Zugang zu den noch landwirtschaftlich nutzbaren Flächen und den wesentlich schlimmer werdenden Naturkatastrophen ausgehend.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2021)

Das etwas geändert werden muß ist klar. Aber wie @Don-71  es schon geschrieben hat: wir leben in einer Demokratie. Und wenn unterschiedliche Parteien zusammen regieren wollen, muß man eben auch Kompromisse machen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der erklär doch mal wie ein schneller Kohleausstieg von statten gehen soll ohne groß Arbeitsplätze zu verlieren.











						Braunkohlenbergbau: Beschäftigte bis 2021 | Statista
					

Die Anzahl der Beschäftigten im Braunkohlenbergbau in Deutschland ist nach der Wende stark gesunken.




					de.statista.com
				




Wir reden von keinen 20.000 Arbeitsplätzen...
Alleine MAN hat doppelt so viele Beschäftige, sorry das ist für ein Klacks für ein Land wie Deutschland.
Ein paar Hundert schickst du großzügig in den Vorruhestand, die anderen schulst du um und fertig. Da muss keiner arm nach
Hause gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das etwas geändert werden muß ist klar. Aber wie @Don-71  es schon geschrieben hat: wir leben in einer Demokratie. Und wenn unterschiedliche Parteien zusammen regieren wollen, muß man eben auch Kompromisse machen.


Du kannst aber auch mit einer Demokratie nicht jede Notwendigkeit nicht tun zu müssen mit Verweis auf die Demokratie und "Kompromisse" rechtfertigen, wie du lustig bist, nur damit du möglichst nach 4 Jahren weiter am Fesstrog hocken kannst.

Kompromisse muss man sich am Ende auch genauso leisten können, das konnte man die letzten 30 Jahre noch mehr oder weniger und vielleicht kann man es noch 5 oder 10 Jahre länger, aber dann ist der Zug abgefahren, dann bringen dich faule Kompromisse keinen Meter mehr weiter.

Ist in etwa wie bei Hydraulikflüssigkeit bei einem Lenksystem im Auto, wenn der Schlau defekt ist und die Flüssigkeit ausläuft, kannst du vielleicht noch eine Weile mit dem Leck fahren, aber es wird immer schwerer zu lenken und irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo du dann krachend gegen irgend ein Hindernis fahren wirst, weil du den Punkt überschritten hast wo du halt einfach mal hättest in eine Werkstatt fahren müssen.


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das etwas geändert werden muß ist klar. Aber wie @Don-71  es schon geschrieben hat: wir leben in einer Demokratie. Und wenn unterschiedliche Parteien zusammen regieren wollen, muß man eben auch Kompromisse machen.


Das Problem ist, dass sich wahrscheinlich niemand Kompromisse machen wird oder sich um eine demokratische Lösung bemühen wird, wenn große Teile des Planeten unbewohnbar werden und mindestens 30% der globalen Nahrungsmittelproduktion wegbrechen. 

Von mir aus kann man Kompromisse machen, man sollte aber die Eier haben zu sagen, dass das bedeutet, dass wir ab 2050 wahrscheinlich hunderte Millionen Flüchtlinge auf dem Weg nach Mitteleuropa haben werden und wir dann die Wahl haben sie aufzunehmen und nicht mehr ernähren zu können, oder sie vor den Grenzen nieder zu metzeln. 

Wer nicht sieht, dass ein starker Klimawandel eine Völkerwanderung auslösen wird, der will das imho nicht sehen.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2021)

Das Problem ist das man nicht genau weiß wann der "Point of no return" erreicht ist.
Darauf ankommen lassen sollte man es nicht... das stimmt schon.
Aber in Panik verfallen ist auch falsch.
Und was passiert, wenn wir hier alles schnell umsetzen, aber der Rest der Welt nicht oder viel zu spät und der Zug trotzdem irgendwann abgefahren ist? Dann sind alle Bemühungen umsonst gewesen?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der erklär doch mal wie ein schneller Kohleausstieg von statten gehen soll ohne groß Arbeitsplätze zu verlieren.
> Und wie man Bürger dazu verleiten kann, mehr auf ÖPV umzusteigen, ohne das für sie erhebliche Nachteile entstehen. Dann muß auch noch die Infrakstruktur für E-Autos weiter ausgebaut werden. E-Autos müssen preislich erschwinglich sein... usw.


Du hast es nicht verstanden.
Irgendwann wird der Klimawandel uns zwingen. Dann geht es nicht mehr darum, dass es gut für alle läuft, dann geht es nur noch ums nackte Überleben.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sind alle Bemühungen umsonst gewesen?


Bildest du auch keine Rettungsgasse weil du nicht weißt ob die anderen es auch machen?


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man nicht genau weiß wann der "Point of no return" erreicht ist.
> Darauf ankommen lassen sollte man es nicht... das stimmt schon.
> Aber in Panik verfallen ist auch falsch.
> Und was passiert, wenn wir hier alles schnell umsetzen, aber der Rest der Welt nicht oder viel zu spät und der Zug trotzdem irgendwann abgefahren ist? Dann sind alle Bemühungen umsonst gewesen?


Es ist sogar sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Bemühungen umsonst sind. Man muss nur so ehrlich sein, dass es kein "Nichts tun" gibt. Wer die Emissionen  nicht reduziert treibt den Klimawandel voran, entzieht dafür den meisten Menschen, die in der Nähe des Äquators leben , in den nächsten 50-200 Jahren die Lebensgrundlage und macht diese Gebiete unbewohnbar. Was das für unsere eigenen Kinder bedeutet, sollte leicht vorstellbar sein.


----------



## Eckism (3. November 2021)

Klimawandel?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

All das rumgeeiere hier


seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass sich wahrscheinlich niemand Kompromisse machen wird oder sich um eine demokratische Lösung bemühen wird, wenn große Teile des Planeten unbewohnbar werden und mindestens 30% der globalen Nahrungsmittelproduktion wegbrechen.
> 
> Von mir aus kann man Kompromisse machen, man sollte aber die Eier haben zu sagen, dass das bedeutet, dass wir ab 2050 wahrscheinlich hunderte Millionen Flüchtlinge auf dem Weg nach Mitteleuropa haben werden und wir dann die Wahl haben sie aufzunehmen und nicht mehr ernähren zu können, oder sie vor den Grenzen nieder zu metzeln.
> 
> Wer nicht sieht, dass ein starker Klimawandel eine Völkerwanderung auslösen wird, der will das imho nicht sehen.


Gut!
Habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen, sehe deinen Post aber nicht als Faktum, sondern als eine behauptete Möglichkeit.
Desweiteren habe ich deinen Post exemplarisch ausgewählt, stellvertretend für alle, die die gleiche Argumentationslinie fahren.
Wenn man sich die letzten 10-12 Posts so anschaut und wie ihr gegen RyzA und natürlich auch mich oder andere Leute argumentiert, dass es *eurer Meinung nach keine Kompromisse *beim Kimawandel/CO2 Reduktion hier in Deutschland geben kann, dann seit gefälligst auch so mutig/radikal und sprecht die Systemfrage an.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sind Kompromisse in der Demokratie immanent, das lernt jeder Schüler in Deutschland in der 8-9 Klasse, besonders dann, wenn es sich um eine föderale, parlamentarische Parteien Demokratie handelt, da gibt es auch keine Sonderfälle oder Ausnahmen (historisch). Das kann sich jeder in 70 Jahren BRD und *allen *politischen Entscheidungen anschauen und nachlesen.
Dazu gibt es Gewaltenteilung und ein 2/3 Vorbehalt bei vielen oder eher den enscheidenden Artikel unserer Verfassung.

Wer also mehrfach oder dauerhaft, auf den Hinweis reagiert, dass er in einem Staat lebt, der auf Kompromisse ausgerichtet ist und das seiner Meinung nach für die Klimapolitik ausschließt, sollte dann auch so ehrlich sein und sagen, das es mt dem augenblicklichen System nicht gehen wird, sondern man ein anderes System braucht (haben will), um kompromisslose Klimapolitik zu betreiben!
Entweder ist man zu feige und zu unehrlich es offen zu formulieren oder man verdrängt es und will es nicht sehen!
Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen, dass ist nunmal in der harten Realität so und wenn man sich hier die Mehrzahl der Posts von einigen Usern durchließt, wären sie ja anscheinend durchaus bereit für kompromisslose Klimapolitik, die augenblickliche Demokratie in Deutschland zu opfern.


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

Der Denkfehler ist eher, dass man meint keine Klimapolitik machen zu können. Man kann zwar Klimaschutzpolitk sein lassen, aber auch damit macht man Klimapolitik. 

Hätte man vor 30 Jahren mit Klimapolitik angefangen, wären auch andere Kompromisse möglich gewesen. AKWs bis 2050 - Braunkohleende 2025?


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> wir leben in einer Demokratie.


Und es gibt auch noch eine Verfassung und eine Verfassungsgerichtsbarkeit. Die kassiert auch gerne mal Sachen oder fordert Nachbesserung, die von der "Demokratie" beschlossen wurde, weil sie gegen die Verfassung verstoßen. Z.B. wie vor kurzem gegen den Verfassungsgrundsatz des Schutz der natürlichen Lebensgrundlage (uvm.).








						Highlights des Klima-Urteils: Im Namen der Freiheit
					

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat auch Wissenschaftsgeschichte geschrieben. Das Klimaschutz-Urteil ist ein Füllhorn der Klima-Expertise – und keine Verfassungslyrik. Wir zitieren die beeindruckendsten Stellen.




					www.faz.net
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem, wie viele hunderttausend Menschen haben mit der Wende in der ehemaligen DDR ihre Arbeitsplätze quasi über Nacht verloren?


Nicht nur Hunderttausend: Millionen Arbeitsplätze sind weggefallen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> sprecht die Systemfrage an


Die Überwindung des Kapitalismus ist richtig und wichtig.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Überwindung des Kapitalismus ist richtig und wichtig.


Das kannst du ja und "deine" Partei, die nicht mal 5% der Stimmen bei der letzten Wahl geholt hat propagieren, nur braucht man dazu eine Mehrheit (nicht mal ansatzweise in Aussicht über die nächsten Jahrzehnte) oder eben Gewalt.


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

Der Fehler ist halt die Fragestellung als politisch zu verstehen, wenn es eine Frage des Katastrophenschutzes ist. Man kann auch lange diskutieren ob oder wie man einen Waldbrand löschen sollte, wenn das Dorf brennt ist es aber zu spät.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kannst du ja und "deine" Prtei, die nicht mal 5% der Stimmen bei der letzten Wahl geholt hat propagieren, nur braucht man dazu eine Mehrheit (nicht mal ansatzweise in Aussicht über die nächsten Jahrzehnte) oder eben Gewalt.


Neben der PdL hat auch die SPD den demokratischen Sozialismus bis heute in ihrem Grundsatzprogramm als Ziel definiert.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist halt die Fragestellung als politisch zu verstehen, wenn es eine Frage des Katastrophenschutzes ist. Man kann auch lange diskutieren ob oder wie man einen Waldbrand löschen sollte, wenn das Dorf brennt ist es aber zu spät.


Nein einen solchen Satz zu formulieren ist ??? !
Gesetze zu erlassen ist *immer politisch*, deshalb können es ja auch nur Parlamente mit gewählten Volksvertretern und in Einzelfällen sehr abgespeckt eine Executive.
Kapierst du einfach nicht, das bei 83 Millionen Menschen, es Millionen von unterschiedlichen Meinungen bzgl. Klimapolitik gibt, willst du in deren Leben eingreifen mit einer kompromisslosen Klimapoltik, ist das höchst politisch.

Du kannst auch mit deinen angeblichen Denkfehlern und Vergleichen mit Katastrophenschutz um dich werfen bis St. Nimmerlein, das ändert rein gar nichts, an der momentanen "Situation" und das man einerseits in diesem Staate eine qualifizierte Mehrheit braucht, um überhaupt "Dinge" durchzusetzen und durch zahlreiche andere Institutionen (Parteien, Bundesrat, Judikative etc.), das immer einen Kompromiss bedeutet.


Poulton schrieb:


> Neben der PdL hat auch die SPD den demokratischen Sozialismus bis heute in ihrem Grundsatzprogramm als Ziel definiert.


Ja man hört sie gerade bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen, sie sind so unglaublich laut....


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein einen solchen Satz zu formulieren ist ??? !
> Gesetze zu erlassen ist *immer politisch*, deshalb können es ja auch nur Parlamente mit gewählten Volksvertretern und in Einzelfällen sehr abgespeckt eine Executive.
> Kapierst du einfach nicht, das bei 83 Millionen Menschen, es Millionen von unterschiedlichen Meinungen bzgl. Klimapolitik gibt, willst du in deren Leben einfreifen mit einer kompromisslosen Klimapoltik, ist das höchst politisch.
> 
> Du kannst auch mit deinen angeblichen Denkfehlern und Vergleichen mit Katastrophenschutz um dich werfen bis St. Nimmerlein, das ändert rein gar nichts, an der momentanen "Situation" und das man einerseits in diesem Staate eine qualifizierte Mehrheit braucht, um überhaupt "Dinge" durchzusetzen und durch zahlreiche andere Institutionen (Bundesrat, Judikative etc.), das immer einen Kompromiss bedeutet.


Du verstehst es nicht. Dem Klima ist Politik egal. Mit Glück können wir durch vernünftige Politik die Klimakatastrophe abmildern - mehr nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht. Dem Klima ist Politik egal. Mit Glück können wir durch vernünftige Politik die Klimakatastrophe abmildern - mehr nicht.


Das kapiere ich! Schon lange!

Du kapierst aber anscheinend nicht die *Realität* in der wir leben und wie *das System *funktioniert und Entscheidungen/Gesetze zustande kommen.
Genauso kapierst du nicht, das es Millionen von Menschen gibt, die in ihrer eigenen (subjektiven) Wahrnehmung anderen Problemen mehr Gewicht einräumen oder priorisieren, als den Klimaschutz und entsprechend wählen.

Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen (*ganz ohne Wertung), *Millionen von Menschen ist Klimaschutz so lange ein "Anliegen", so lange sie dadurch nicht persönlich und monetär betroffen sind, wenn doch, wird es mit dem Anliegen ziemlich schwierig.
Oder anders formuliert das Klima interessiert sich nicht für Politik und die Menschen, die die Politik wählen und legitimieren, interessieren sich nur teilweise oder eingeschränkt fürs Klima, was Ausdruck in der gemachten Politik findet.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die letzten 10-12 Posts so anschaut und wie ihr gegen RyzA und natürlich auch mich oder andere Leute argumentiert, dass es *eurer Meinung nach keine Kompromisse *beim Kimawandel/CO2 Reduktion hier in Deutschland geben kann, dann seit gefälligst auch so mutig/radikal und sprecht die Systemfrage an.
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sind Kompromisse in der Demokratie immanent, das lernt jeder Schüler in Deutschland in der 8-9 Klasse, besonders dann, wenn es sich um eine föderale, parlamentarische Parteien Demokratie handelt, da gibt es auch keine Sonderfälle oder Ausnahmen (historisch). Das kann sich jeder in 70 Jahren BRD und *allen *politischen Entscheidungen anschauen und nachlesen.
> Dazu gibt es Gewaltenteilung und ein 2/3 Vorbehalt bei vielen oder eher den enscheidenden Artikel unserer Verfassung.


Ich lese nur wieder bla bla bla Demokratie bla bla bla Kompromisse bla bla bla, übliche Ausflüchte bla bla bla, ohne das du auf die Argumente eingehtst die man dir vorbringt:



> Zudem, wie viele hunderttausend Menschen haben mit der Wende in der ehemaligen DDR ihre Arbeitsplätze quasi über Nacht verloren?
> Wer hat da protestiert "hey wir können die Betriebe nicht schließen, denkt doch an die Arbeitsplätze", oder "wir müssen die Betriebe über lange Zeit langsam abbauen, damit es sozialverträglich ist"?
> 
> Die wurden einfach dicht gemacht und die Menschen mussten halt Arbeitslosengeld beantragen und sich neue Arbeit suchen (die dann auch entstannt, oder wo man hingezogen ist, wo es sie halt gab).
> Warum sollte man also auf ein paar zehntausend Stellen in irgendwelchen Kohlekraftwerken und Tagebauen heute urplötzlich mehr Rücksicht nehmen als damals bei hunderttausenden Arbeitsplätzen während der Wende?



Oder haben die Ostdeutschen damals 1990 nicht demokratisch gewählt?
Damals hieß es von den zur Wahl angetretenen Parteien auch nicht "ach übrigens, wenn ihr uns wählt werden wir alle eure Betriebe einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts dicht machen, morgen könnt ihr alle Arbeitslosengeld beantragen gehen".


----------



## seahawk (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kapiere ich! Schon lange!
> 
> Du kapierst aber anscheinend nicht die *Realität* in der wir leben und wie *das System *funktioniert und Entscheidungen/Gesetze zustande kommen.
> Genauso kapierst du nicht, das es Millionen von Menschen gibt, die in ihrer eigenen (subjektiven) Wahrnehmung anderen Problemen mehr Gewicht einräumen oder priorisieren, als den Klimaschutz und entsprechend wählen.
> ...


Das ist richtig. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass diese Haltung ziemliche Konsequenzen haben wird, die vor allem kommende Generationen ertragen werden müssen.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kapierst aber anscheinend nicht die *Realität* in der wir leben und wie *das System *funktioniert und Entscheidungen/Gesetze zustande kommen.


Für jemanden der anscheinend schon länger als seit dem 3. Oktober 1990 Bürger der Bundesrepublik ist, scheinst du von dem System recht wenig zu verstehen. Ich wünsche bei solch einer Einstellung viel Spaß mit der nächsten Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgericht. Welches auch einstweilige Verfügungen, Übergangsbestimmungen und vorläufige Regelungen treffen kann, wenn der Gesetzgeber pennt, sich, in bester Unionsmanier, von Lobbyisten einlullen lässt oder andersweitig durch Unfähigkeit auffällig wird.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich lese nur wieder bla bla bla Demokratie bla bla bla Kompromisse bla bla bla, übliche Ausflüchte bla bla bla, ohne das du auf die Argumente eingehtst die man dir vorbringt:


Du schnallst es auch nicht, wie das System funktioniert, du oder ich können hundertfach von den Argumenten überzeugt sein, so lange es *Millionen* nicht sind und entsprechend wählen, ist jede Diskussion müßig, das kapiert ihr anscheinend alle nicht.
Tut mir leid, das hier den Realisten und Devils Advokat spielen muss und es kann  auch noch schlimmer kommen, wenn man sich z.B. Trump/Republikaner oder den Brexit ansiet.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, das hier den Relisten und Devils Advokat spielen muss und es kann auch noch schlimmer kommen, wenn man sich z.B. Trump/Republikaner oder den Brexit ansiet.


Du bist eher das deutsche Pendant zum amerikanischen Konservativen, der auf der CPAC die Füße einer goldenen Trump Statue küsst und sich als im Felde unbesiegt ausgibt.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Für jemanden der anscheinend schon länger als seit dem 3. Oktober 1990 Bürger der Bundesrepublik ist, scheinst du von dem System recht wenig zu verstehen. Ich wünsche bei solch einer Einstellung viel Spaß mit der nächsten Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgericht. Welches auch einstweilige Verfügungen und vorläufige Regelungen treffen kann, wenn der Gesetzgeber pennt, sich, in bester Unionsmanier, von Lobbyisten einlullen lässt oder andersweitig durch Unfähigkeit auffällig wird.


Geht es bei dir eingentlich noch?
Erstmal solltest du meine Posts richtig lesen und zweitens zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass das Bundeverfassungsgericht bei z.B. "radikalen" klimapolitischen Maßnahmen, genauso in eine andere Richtung urteilen kann!
Das ist z.B. offenkundig möglich beim Unterschied zwischen Stadt und Land und dem Ausbau des ÖPVN, aber in deiner Bias siehst du anscheinend nur eine Richtung, aber was soll man anderes erwarten.


Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist eher das deutsche Pendant zum amerikanischen Konservativen, der auf der CPAC die Füße einer goldenen Trump Statue küsst und sich als im Felde unbesiegt ausgibt.


Dann lege mal Beweise für diese Behauptung vor, in Form von Posts von mir!
Da du das nicht kannst, ist das nur deine übliche persönliche Diffamierung/Angriff, weil du keine Argumente hast.
Ich habe den Post übrigens gemeldet!


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

Das Volk will definitiv Klimaschutz und keine Regierung handelt gegen den Willen des Volkes wenn sie den Klimaschutz angeht.


Das Problem sind die einzelnen Maßnahmen die den demokratischen Prozess ausreizen.
Aber auch Poulton hat voll und ganz Recht, dass das BVerfG da heftig dazwischen schlagen.

Wir brauchen wie bei der Finanzkrise die Haltung:

Whatever it takes


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Volk will definitiv Klimaschutz und keine Regierung handelt gegen den Willen des Volkes wenn sie den Klimaschutz angeht.


Warum haben die Grünen dann nicht die absolute Mehrheit?

Um es nicht falsch zu verstehen: ich bin auch für eine verschärfte Klimapolitik. Und der Meinung das schnell gehandelt werden muß. Nur besteht die Frage wie radikal das geschehen soll.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum haben die Grünen dann nicht die absolute Mehrheit?
> 
> Um es nicht falsch zu verstehen: ich bin auch für eine verschärfte Klimapolitik. Und der Meinung das schnell gehandelt werden muß. Nur besteht die Frage wie radikal das geschehen soll.


Das ist ja das komplett unverständliche, was ich bei der Diskussion nicht kapiere.
Die *SPD* hat ja das Klimapaket der noch aktuellen Regierung mit ausverhandelt, genau das Paket, dass das BVerfG als etwas zu schwach gerügt hat und die gleiche SPD hat die Wahl gewonnen, knapp vor der CDU.
Die Grünen die eine etwas radikalere Klimapolitik wollen (weit entfernt von dem was hier im Forum einige fordern), haben die Wahl eher "verloren". Dazu kommt eine gestärkte FDP, die ungefähr Klimapolitik im Sinne von SPD und CDU betreiben will.
Ich zitiere mich deshalb nochmal selbst:


> Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen (*ganz ohne Wertung), *Millionen von Menschen ist Klimaschutz so lange ein "Anliegen", so lange sie dadurch nicht persönlich und monetär betroffen sind, wenn doch, wird es mit dem Anliegen ziemlich schwierig.
> Oder anders formuliert das Klima interessiert sich nicht für Politik und die Menschen, die die Politik wählen und legitimieren, interessieren sich nur teilweise oder eingeschränkt fürs Klima, was Ausdruck in der gemachten Politik findet.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum haben die Grünen dann nicht die absolute Mehrheit?


Weil andere Parteien auch gegen den Klimawandel handeln wollen vielleicht?
Jede Partei (außer AfD) kann ohne ihr grundsätzliches Wahlprogramm zu verraten alles was nötig ist für den 
Klimaschutz tun.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die *SPD* hat ja das Klimapaket der noch aktuellen Regierung mit ausverhandelt, genau das Paket, dass das BVerfG als etwas zu schwach gerügt hat und die gleiche SPD hat die Wahl gewonnen, knapp vor der CDU.


Weil die SPD immer die Kröten geschluckt hat, als ob die Menschen nicht wissen, dass sie solche Sachen
der Union zu verdanken hat. Die SPD hat in der Wahrnehmung der Koalition aber auch im positiven Sinn kaum stattgefunden muss man sagen.

Sollte man eigentlich selbst als Bild Leser mitbekommen haben.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil andere Parteien auch gegen den Klimawandel handeln wollen vielleicht?
> Jede Partei (außer AfD) kann ohne ihr grundsätzliches Wahlprogramm zu verraten alles was nötig ist für den
> Klimaschutz tun.


Nur tun die anderen Parteien deutlich weniger dafür.
Wenn das Thema "Klima" wirklich für die Menschen so dringend und wichtig wäre, dann hätten die Grünen noch mehr Stimmen bekommen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die SPD hat in der Wahrnehmung der Koalition aber auch im positiven Sinn kaum stattgefunden muss man sagen.
> 
> Sollte man eigentlich selbst als Bild Leser mitbekommen haben.


Das stimmt sogar. Über den Mindestlohn denken viele im Ausland der wäre eine Idee der Union gewesen.

Deswegen ist es ganz gut das die SPD nicht mehr mit der Union zusammen regiert und die Union in die Opposition geht.


----------



## T-MAXX (3. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel wird irgendwann keine Kompromisse mehr zulassen.


Es gibt keinen wirklichen Klimawandel. Dies wurde bereits widerlegt.
Unsere Regierung und Staaten wollen uns es immer weismachen, dabei sind warme und kalte Phasen auf der Erde schon immer abwechelnd aufgetreten.
Der wirkliche Umweltfeind ist der Müll auf der Erde.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das Thema "Klima" wirklich für die Menschen so dringend und wichtig wäre, dann hätten die Grünen noch mehr Stimmen bekommen.


Komisches Argument, du gehst davon aus, dass da viel zu rational abgewogen wird.

Ich sag nur Trumps Wählern war die soziale Gerechtigkeit auch wichtig obwohl niemand der Ahnung hatte das
was er sagte Ernst nehmen konnte.
Den Brexiteers war Wohlstand wichtig, was ist jetzt?

Nur weil jemand faktisch gegen seine Interessen wählt heißt es nicht, dass er nicht glaubt in diesem Interesse zu wählen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das Thema "Klima" wirklich für die Menschen so dringend und wichtig wäre, dann hätten die Grünen noch mehr Stimmen bekommen.



Das Problem war halt nicht das Thema Klimaschutz, sondern die rechten Schmutzkampagnen.
Auch in den Medien zu Lebenslauf, Buch etc. von Baerbock.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der erklär doch mal wie ein schneller Kohleausstieg von statten gehen soll ohne groß Arbeitsplätze zu verlieren.



Arbeitsplätze in der Kohle?? Hast du mal geguckt, wie wenig Hansel da überhaupt noch arbeiten? Das 18. Jhd. ist schon eine zeitlang vorbei und hochtechnisierte Fördermethoden brauchen nicht viel Personal. Für die Summen, CDU und SPD den Kohlekonzernen für den Weiterbetrieb defizitärer Kraftwerke als Subventionen zugesichert haben, könntest du die Kohlekumpel, die nicht ohnehin für die Renaturierung der Tagebaue weiter benötigt werden, locker bis zum Rentenbeginn weiter bezahlen.

An der der Stelle auch der Standardhinweis:
Es fehlt in Deutschland nicht an Arbeit, es fehlt an Löhnen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das etwas geändert werden muß ist klar. Aber wie @Don-71  es schon geschrieben hat: wir leben in einer Demokratie. Und wenn unterschiedliche Parteien zusammen regieren wollen, muß man eben auch Kompromisse machen.



Wir leben in einer Demokratie, die die Grundrechte von Menschen schützt. Nicht in einer Demokratur, in der man faule Kompromisse zu Lasten Dritter umsetzt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man nicht genau weiß wann der "Point of no return" erreicht ist.
> Darauf ankommen lassen sollte man es nicht... das stimmt schon.



Der "Point of no return" dürfte irgendwann in den 90ern überschritten worden sein. Da war bereits soviel CO2 in der Luft, dass selbst bei einer Senkung der globalen Emissionen auf Null zum nächsten Tag nicht mehr binnen eines Menschenlebens zu vorindustriellem Klima hätte zurückkehren können.

Alles, was seitdem gefordert, versprochen aber nicht einmal versuchsweise umgesetzt wird, sind Schadensreduktionsmaßnahmen um "das Schlimmste" zu verhindern. Grenzen gibt es da dann nur durch die eigene Vorstellungskraft - ist "das Schlimmste" wenn 100 Millionen Menschen ihre Lebensgrundlage verlieren? 500 Millionen? 2000 Millionen? Wenn 30% aller Arten aussterben? 60%? 90%? Aktuell haben wir noch realistische Chancen, die jeweils mittlere Option anzupeilen, arbeiten fließig an den dritten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> All das rumgeeiere hier



Rumeiern in Sachen Klimaschutz liegt voll im Trend! Und das schon seit Jahrzehnten!!



> Wenn man sich die letzten 10-12 Posts so anschaut und wie ihr gegen RyzA und natürlich auch mich oder andere Leute argumentiert, dass es *eurer Meinung nach keine Kompromisse *beim Kimawandel/CO2 Reduktion hier in Deutschland geben kann, dann seit gefälligst auch so mutig/radikal und sprecht die Systemfrage an.



Auch wenn ich dir zustimme, dass es letztlich auf die Grundfrage nach dem Wirtschaftssystem hinausläuft, muss man eins mal ganz klar sagen:
*Keine Kompromisse* wäre es, wenn man ab morgen die Verbennung sämtlicher fossilen Kraftstoffe, das Fällen jeglicher Bäume, die Entwässerung aller Moore und die Haltung von Wiederkäuern verbieten würde und jedem einem Kopfschuss verpasst (mit Pfeil und Bogen versteht sich), der sich nicht an diese Regel hält. Oben drauf eine 0-Kind-Politik.
DAS wäre kompromissloser Klimaschutz ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf Wirtschaft, Gesellschaft, Wohlstand oder auch nur körperliche Unversehrtheit von Menschen.

Alles, was weniger radikal ist, ist bereits der geforderte Kompromiss zwischen Klimaschutz und einem der genannten Punkte. Was dagegen kein Kompromiss ist: Weiter machen wie bisher.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem war halt nicht das Thema Klimaschutz, sondern die rechten Schmutzkampagnen.


Auch wenn das Prozente gekostet hat lag das nun wirklich nicht zwischen absoluter Mehrheit und realem Ergebnis,


----------



## DKK007 (3. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rumeiern in Sachen Klimaschutz liegt voll im Trend! Und das schon seit Jahrzehnten!!



Merkt man auch aktuell wenn man die Abholzung erst 2030 stoppen will.
Wenn man es ernst meinen würde, würde man die sofort stoppen und aufforsten.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir zustimme, dass es letztlich auf die Grundfrage nach dem *Wirtschaftssystem *hinausläuft, muss man eins mal ganz klar sagen:
> *Keine Kompromisse* wäre es, wenn man ab morgen die Verbennung sämtlicher fossilen Kraftstoffe, das Fällen jeglicher Bäume, die Entwässerung aller Moore und die Haltung von Wiederkäuern verbieten würde und jedem einem Kopfschuss verpasst (mit Pfeil und Bogen versteht sich), der sich nicht an diese Regel hält. Oben drauf eine 0-Kind-Politik.
> DAS wäre kompromissloser Klimaschutz ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf Wirtschaft, Gesellschaft, Wohlstand oder auch nur körperliche Unversehrtheit von Menschen.
> 
> Alles, was weniger radikal ist, ist bereits der geforderte Kompromiss zwischen Klimaschutz und einem der genannten Punkte. Was dagegen kein Kompromiss ist: Weiter machen wie bisher.


Was ein kolossaler Unsinn.
Es läuft einzig und alleine auf die Grundfrage des politischen Systems hinaus!

Sozialistische Öko*diktatur* oder Demokratie mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft, denn auch wenn ihr super schlauen von Heute immer glaubt, es könnte eine Demokratie ohne (Grundzüge)  Kapitalismus geben, nein *gab es nie* und wird es in Zukunft auch nie geben.
Wer die Grundzüge des Kapitalismus ablehnt oder die soziale Marktwirtschaft, lehnt auch die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung ab. Sozialismus wird es nie mit einer freiheitlichen Demokratie geben!


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sozialistische Ökodiktatur


Ah setzen wir wieder auf Vokabular welches man heute zumeist in der AfD findet?
Nein kein Scheiß, setzt das mal bei Google ein und sieh dir an wessen Artikel diesen Begriff offensiv benutzen,
Merkst du das überhaupt noch?

Selbst deine geliebte Springerpresse bezeichnet sowas als Lächerlich








						Energiewende: Warnungen vor einer Ökodiktatur? Lächerlich! - WELT
					

Die Energiewende wird weder ordnungspolitische Sündenfälle noch eine Deindustrialisierung Europas erzeugen. Es geht darum, intelligenter zu leben.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ah setzen wir wieder auf Vokabular welches man heute zumeist in der AfD findet?
> Nein kein Scheiß, setzt das mal bei Google ein und sieh dir an wessen Artikel diesen Begriff offensiv benutzen,
> Merkst du das überhaupt noch?
> 
> Selbst deine geliebte Springerpresse bezeichnet sowas als Lächerlich


Du kapierst es einfach überhaupt nicht!
Eine Energiewende durch den momentanen vorhandenen demokratischen Prozess, ist etwas völlig anderes als was DU, DKK007, ruyven_macaran, seahawk,  Threshold und andere mit euren Forderungen einer radikaleren Klimapolitik *ständig *das Wort redet, *weil es dafür keine Mehrheit oder politische Mehrheit in Deutschland gibt!

Bekommen das endlich in deinen Kopf und genau über eure radikalen Forderungen wurde geredet, nicht über die momentan stattfindende Enegiewende als Realität und politisches Ergebnis der Bundestagswahl, im normalen demokratischen Prozess!*


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

Also in manchen Feldern würdest du echt besser in die AfD als in die Union passen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2021)

Wenn du nicht geistig in der Lage bist, den Strang der letzten 2 Seiten zu folgen und auf was ich ich die sozialistische Ökodiktatur bezogen habe, nämlich auf eure *massiv* radikaleren Forderungen in Bezug auf die Klimapolitik, für die es *offensichtlich *(Wahl war vor nicht mal 2 Monaten) in Deutschland keine politische Mehrheit gibt, dann muss ich das Kind beim Namen nennen.
2 Wörter zu zitieren und daraus absurde Behauptungen aufzustellen, weil einem die Argumente ausgehen und sich dann auch noch im Recht fühlen, ist was ich geschrieben habe!
Man hat es ja mehr als deutlich gesehen wie RyzA und seine Argumente angegangen wurden. Fehlt noch das ihr ihm AfD Gedankengut unterstellt, weil er sich argumentativ für einen demokratischen Prozess auf Grundlage der Realität einsetzt!


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2021)

*Den Tonfall bitte wieder mäßigen und auf ein sachliches Niveau herunterfahren!*

Der Grad an Provokationen, Unterstellungen und Andeutungen ist mittlerweile wieder hart an der Grenze.

Es ist spät, aber zur Not räum ich hier gleich noch auf... 

PS: Der Punkt _Provokationen_ gilt pauschal für alle Diskussionsteilnehmer!


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> in Deutschland keine politische Mehrheit gibt, dann muss ich das Kind beim Namen nennen.


Wenn man im Parlament eine Mehrheit bekommt hat man aber eine politische Mehrheit 
Was fordern wir hier denn was nicht Verfassungskonform ist?
Sind mal wieder haltlose Unterstellungen von dir.

Ach ja wie sehr die Union im Sinne des Volkes handelt:








						Umfragen zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Klare Mehrheit gegen Wiedereinführung
					

Während im Bundestag ab 16 Uhr die Anhörung zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung läuft und die Sachverständigen ihre Stellungnahmen mit den Abgeordneten diskutieren, hat die Bevölkerung ihr Votum zur Wiedereinführung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung bereits abgegeben. Eine weiter wachsende Mehrheit der Deutschen




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein kolossaler Unsinn.
> Es läuft einzig und alleine auf die Grundfrage des politischen Systems hinaus!
> 
> Sozialistische Öko*diktatur* oder Demokratie mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft, denn auch wenn ihr super schlauen von Heute immer glaubt, es könnte eine Demokratie ohne (Grundzüge)  Kapitalismus geben, nein *gab es nie* und wird es in Zukunft auch nie geben.
> Wer die Grundzüge des Kapitalismus ablehnt oder die soziale Marktwirtschaft, lehnt auch die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung ab. Sozialismus wird es nie mit einer freiheitlichen Demokratie geben!



Ich spare es mir mal, auf Allwissenheitsansprüche oder gar diffamierende Aussagen zu reagieren und beschränke mich auf die Argumente.

...

(Drei Zeichen mehr Antwort, als es Argumentation gab)


Da du ja viel Wert darauf liest, dass jemand die letzten x Seiten vollständig gelesen hat, an dieser Stelle noch als Hinweis:
Im Gegensatz zur von dir geäußerten Unterstellung habe ich keine einzige Forderung geäußert, weder radikal noch nicht radikal. Ich habe nur beschrieben, was nötig wäre, wenn man die Rechte anderer respektieren würde.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man hat es ja mehr als deutlich gesehen wie @RyzA und seine Argumente angegangen wurden.


@RyzA hast du dich irgendwie schlecht behandelt gefühlt in der Diskussion? Also auf persönlicher Ebene?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du schnallst es auch nicht, wie das System funktioniert, du oder ich können hundertfach von den Argumenten überzeugt sein, so lange es Millionen nicht sind und entsprechend wählen, ist jede Diskussion müßig, *das kapiert ihr anscheinend alle nicht.*


Der der Demokratie "nicht zu kapieren scheint" fühlt sich von allen hier nicht verstanden und sollte sich daher vielleicht mal selbstreflektierend fragen ob er dann nicht doch "derjeniche welcher ist" der hier gerade als "Geisterfahrer" unterwegs ist. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> *Tut mir leid, das hier den Realisten und Devils Advokat spielen muss* und es kann  auch noch schlimmer kommen, wenn man sich z.B. Trump/Republikaner oder den Brexit ansiet.


Sorry, aber du bist niemandens "Advokat", du bist bzgl. des Themas einfach nur ein "Schwätzer" der die selbe stumpfsinnige wie unsinnige Schalplatte aus reiner persönlicher Überzeugung wieder und wieder seitenlang runterratert, in der irrigen Hoffnung das sie dadurch nach dem 20x endlich zur gegebenen Wahrheit wird, obwohl das Kreuz bei der Wahl dafür eben keine primär ausschlaggebende Vorraussetzung, für eine demokratische Legitimation, einer forcierteren Klimapolitik darstellt und du sonst absolut keine Argumente besitzt die du schaffen würdest vorzubringen.

Wäre das mit der Legitimation anders dürfte es so viele andere Themen in diesen Land gar nicht während einer Legislaturperiode angefasst werden, da dafür dann ja "keine demokratische Legitimation durch den Wähler in Form von Mehrheiten" eingeholt worden ist (oder maximal bei der nächsten Wahl rückwirkend) und für die entsprechend auch nie jemand bei einer Wahl gezielt sein Kreuz bei einer Partei gemacht hat, die aber von der Politik trotzdem eifrig genug aus Eigenantrieb verfolgt wurden (Stichwort Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Stichwort Atomausstieg, Stichwort Internetfilter, Stichwort Kosovokrieg, usw. usf.).

So wie du dir das zusammenmalst funktioniert parlamentarische Demokratie aber eben nunmal nicht!
Was du hier die ganze Zeit zusammenschwadronierst wäre vielleicht irgendwie entfernt noch so in einer direkten Demokratie , aber in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie legitimiert schon alleine das Wahlergebnis (Regierungsbildung) die "Themenhoheit" über jegliche politischen Entscheidungen, solange diese natürlich nicht gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen und das Grundgesetz sagt nun einmal nicht das eine etwaige notwendige verschärfte Klimapolitik verfassungswidrig ist, da es kein vom Grundgesetz verbrieftes Recht auf eine klimaschädliche Lebensweise gibt, oder du ein Anrecht darauf besitzt an 7 Tagen in der Woche jeden Kilometer mit deiner Spritschleuder zurücklegen zu können und nicht auch regelmäßig für deine Mobilität den ÖPNV nutzen zu müssen, oder mal ein Fahrrad, usw.
Es ist übrigens noch nicht mal so lange her, gerade mal etwa 50-60 Jahre, da war es völlig normal das man für seine Mobilität nicht automatisch in ein Auto gesetzt hat, weil nur der kleinere Teil der Bevölkerung überhaupt ein privates Auto besaß.

Zudem liegst du auch damit falsch das es eben keine klare Mehrheit für mehr Klimaschutz gibt, da die Grünen ja keine Mehrheit bekommen haben, da es ja auch in den anderen Parteien durchaus die Stimmen gibt die sagen das für den Klimaschutz viel mehr getan werden muss, aber die wählen halt deshalb  noch keine andere Partei, weil die Ablehnung anderer Themen halt den einen Punkt der Zustimmung überwiegt (ich hab auch keine Grünen gewählt, bin aber für mehr Tempo beim Klimaschutz).

Die Umfragen der letzten Jahre in Deutschland zeigen aber eben ganz eindeutig das die Mehrheit im Land will das bei dem Thema viel mehr passiert, nur alleine der politische Wille fehlt halt (da man als deutscher Karriere-Politiker mit Klimaschutz halt was eingeschrenkter von der Wirtschaft mit Geld hoffiert wird), nicht die demokratische Legitimation und auch nicht das dafür nötige Wahlergebnis!

Selbst wenn du das Mantra noch 50x runterbetest!


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @RyzA hast du dich irgendwie schlecht behandelt gefühlt in der Diskussion? Also auf persönlicher Ebene?


Es ging noch gerade so. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> ich hab auch keine Grünen gewählt, bin aber für mehr Tempo beim Klimaschutz.


Das ist dann aber auch nicht konsequent, oder? Du forderst Konsequenz von anderen aber hälst sie selber nicht ein.
Weil wenn dir Klimschutz am wichtigsten wäre, dann hättest du die Grünen gewählt.
Und wenn es nicht so ist dann brauchst du hier auch nicht so austeilen.


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2021)

Ein Interview mit Vanessa Nakate das jeder gelesen haben sollte. Sie schildert eindrucksvoll die bereits realen Auswirkungen der Klimakatastrophe in Afrika und prangert den Ökorassismus des globalen Nordens an. 





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## DKK007 (4. November 2021)

Drei Kommunikationstricks der Neuen Rechten - Wie AfD & Co. Diskurse kapern
					

Die neue Rechte, AfD, Identitäre & Co. wollen nicht mitdiskutieren, sie wollen den Diskurs zerstören und erobern. Dazu nutzen sie diese drei Tricks.




					www.volksverpetzer.de
				




Beispiele sind ja auch die rechtsextremen Aufreger über angebliche Identitätspolitik oder das Gender*.









						„Goldene Kartoffel“ geht an bürgerliche Medien für ihre „Identitätspolitik“
					

Die Goldene Kartoffel wird jährlich für besonders schlechte Berichterstattung verliehen. Dieses Jahr wurde sie für die „Identitätspolitik“ in bürgerlichen Medien verliehen. „Die Debatte über ‚Identitätspolitik‘ in deutschen Medien 2021 war überzogen, unsachlich, polarisierend und hat...




					www.rnd.de
				




_So perfide die hier vorgestellten Manipulationsversuche sind, sie funktionieren nur so lange, wie der schützende Schafspelz den darunterliegenden Wolf nicht freigibt. Das radikale Wesen der Neurechten Szene schreckt Interessierte ab und steht ihrem Wachstum im Weg. Dazu kommt, dass Menschen sich nun wirklich nicht gerne manipulieren lassen. Wo Manipulation sichtbar wird, wendet man sich ab.

Daher sollten wir das Wissen um diese Tricks verbreiten. Wir sollten hellhörig werden, wenn uns menschenverachtende Aussagen in schicker Verpackung präsentiert werden. Angesichts provokanter Statements lohnt es sich, dem Impuls der schnellen Reaktion zu widerstehen und kurz innezuhalten. Folgende Fragen können helfen:_

_Ist es eine berichtenswerte Neuigkeit, dass diese Person menschenverachtende Dinge sagt?_
_Muss die Gesellschaft das erfahren und wiegt der Wert dieser Information schwerer als der Reichweitenzugewinn für die Quelle?_
_Muss für eine Problematisierung der Aussage diese zwingend als Kontext mit angeführt werden oder kann man auch das übergreifende Thema ansprechen?_
_Wer trotzdem Weiterteilen möchte, sollte mit Screenshots arbeiten, um dem Ursprungsprofil keinen Zulauf zu verschaffen. Augen auf auch bei der Nutzung von Hashtags: Wer z. B. einen rassistischen Hashtag kritisieren will, sollte diesen nicht selbst nutzen, da auch das zu dessen Reichweite beiträgt._


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen wirklichen Klimawandel. Dies wurde bereits widerlegt.


Echt, widerlegt? Zeig doch mal.


----------



## Sparanus (4. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber auch nicht konsequent, oder? Du forderst Konsequenz von anderen aber hälst sie selber nicht ein.


Wieso soll er automatisch der Meinung sein, dass die Pläne der Grünen umsetzbar seien nur weil er mehr Klimaschutz möchte?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso soll er automatisch der Meinung sein, dass die Pläne der Grünen umsetzbar seien nur weil er mehr Klimaschutz möchte?


So schauts, es gibt auch andere Parteien die sich für mehr Klimaschutz aussprechen, nicht nur die Grünen.

Davon ab kann ich mich auch noch recht lebhaft an den Grünen "Klimaschutz" während der Ära Schröder / Fischer erinnern, da war irgendwie nicht mehr viel von übrig, außer das durchaus auch genug klimaschädlicher Unsinn von den Grünen mitgetragen wurde und man ebenso fleißig das Patschehändschen Richtung Wirtschaft ausgestreckt hatte, als man mal mitregieren durfte.

Und damals war man sogar noch, im Vergleich zu heute, in der luxuriösen Situation das man sich nicht noch zusätzlich mit dem Lindnerrischen Oberclown von der FDP auseinandersetzen musste, sondern SPD und Grüne alleine regieren konnten.

Kurz um, in eine anständige Grüne Klimapolitik habe ich in etwa soviel Vertrauen wie in vernünftige Sozialpolitik unter der SPD, nahezu keines.


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2021)

Klimaschutz ist keine Frage der Politik. Wenn man es konsequent denkt, müssten man die AKWs länger laufen lassen als die Kohlekraftwerke. Dafür spricht sich aber keine Partei in Deutschland aus und es nimmt auch keine Partei die Frage des Klimaschutzes wirklich konsequent ernst. 

Es reicht nicht Verbote, Tempolimit und CO2 Preis zu erhöhen, man muss auch die Infrastruktur für erneuerbare Energien schaffen. Und da wird man Planverfahren massiv verkürzen müssen und dafür wird man auch wieder die Einflussmöglichkeiten von Interessenverbänden begrenzen müssen. 

Leider ist jede Partei in Deutschland nur gewillt Dinge zu tun, die ihrem Klientel nicht missfallen, keine ist gewillt zu tun was nötig wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (4. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und damals war man sogar noch, im Vergleich zu heute, in der luxuriösen Situation das man sich nicht noch zusätzlich mit dem Lindnerrischen Oberclown von der FDP auseinandersetzen musste, sondern SPD und Grüne alleine regieren konnten.


Aber damals war man schwächer und damals lagen die Prioritäten anders, ist ja nicht so, dass man seine Ziele nicht erreicht hat. Selbst im Wahlprogramm stand Atomausstieg vor Kohleausstieg.

Ja man kann sagen, dass den Grünen 1998 die Weitsicht gefehlt hat (weniger als den anderen).


----------



## JePe (4. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sozialistische Öko*diktatur* oder Demokratie mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft(...)



Donald, is it you? Denn von dem kenne und erwarte ich nichts anderes als das unsaeglich dumme "wir oder Kommunismus"-Geschwaetz. Wenn der Schaum vor Deinem Mund irgendwann getrocknet ist, kannst Du Dich ja im Kontext Deines eigenen (!) Demokratieappels fragen, warum genau ihr eigentlich die Wahl verloren habt? Denn nach Deinen Einlassungen hier ist das eigentlich nur durch einen Zaehlfehler zu erklaeren. Nicht, dass euch am Ende noch kinderfressende Kommunisten die Wahl Regentschaft gestohlen haben!


----------



## Sparanus (4. November 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Denn nach Deinen Einlassungen hier ist das eigentlich nur durch einen Zaehlfehler zu erklaeren.


Also das ist jetzt etwas unfair, Don hat sich hier dauernd gegen Laschet ausgesprochen.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso soll er automatisch der Meinung sein, dass die Pläne der Grünen umsetzbar seien nur weil er mehr Klimaschutz möchte?





Nightslaver schrieb:


> So schauts, es gibt auch andere Parteien die sich für mehr Klimaschutz aussprechen, nicht nur die Grünen.


Und kommen die anderen Parteien, welche noch mehr Klimschutz möchten, auch in den Bundestag?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon ab kann ich mich auch noch recht lebhaft an den Grünen "Klimaschutz" während der Ära Schröder / Fischer erinnern, da war irgendwie nicht mehr viel von übrig, außer das durchaus auch genug klimaschädlicher Unsinn von den Grünen mitgetragen wurde und man ebenso fleißig das Patschehändschen Richtung Wirtschaft ausgestreckt hatte, als man mal mitregieren durfte.
> 
> 
> Und damals war man sogar noch, im Vergleich zu heute, in der luxuriösen Situation das man sich nicht noch zusätzlich mit dem Lindnerrischen Oberclown von der FDP auseinandersetzen musste, sondern SPD und Grüne alleine regieren konnten.
> ...


Die Grünen hatten aber schon vor 40 Jahren Sachen gefordert welche heute Thema sind.


----------



## DKK007 (4. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und kommen die anderen Parteien, welche noch mehr Klimschutz möchten, auch in den Bundestag?



Hängt von den Wählern ab.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt von den Wählern ab.


Eben. Die werden viel zu wenig gewählt. Weil sie zu radikal und meistens auch einseitig sind.

Ich denke das es der angehenden Regierung bewußt ist, dass jetzt auf jeden Fall ne Menge getan werden muß und sie das auch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. November 2021)

Auf jeden Fall sollten Bewegungen auf der Straße wie FFF dafür sorgen sie daran zu erinnern ihre Wahlversprechen zu Klimaschutz, Grundrechten, Wahlalter etc. umzusetzen.

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Koalitionsverhandlungen? Man hört aktuell irgendwie nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## Andrej (5. November 2021)

Ein Video was zeigt, was gerade in China abläuft die 31% des Weltweiten CO2 ausstoßen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcI1eoVi10w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Koalitionsverhandlungen? Man hört aktuell irgendwie nichts mehr dazu.


Nicht viel im Moment. Das hier hatte ich gefunden: Ampel wird wohl auf Digitalministerium verzichten


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ampel wird wohl auf Digitalministerium verzichten


Was ich für richtig halte. Alle Ministerien müssen sich um digitalisierung kümmern, vielleicht auch mit einem dafür zuständigen Staatssekretär, aber das ist nichts was man komplett outsourcen sollte.  Sonst entsteht da nur der toll ein Anderer machts Gedanke.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2021)

Hier noch ein kritischer Artikel zur neuen Regierung und Klimaschutz: Klimakanzler oder gar nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So schauts, es gibt auch andere Parteien die sich für mehr Klimaschutz aussprechen, nicht nur die Grünen.
> 
> Davon ab kann ich mich auch noch recht lebhaft an den Grünen "Klimaschutz" während der Ära Schröder / Fischer erinnern, da war irgendwie nicht mehr viel von übrig, außer das durchaus auch genug klimaschädlicher Unsinn von den Grünen mitgetragen wurde und man ebenso fleißig das Patschehändschen Richtung Wirtschaft ausgestreckt hatte, als man mal mitregieren durfte.
> 
> ...



Du bist dir schon im klaren darüber, dass bei der SPD bis vor ein paar Wochen Kohlekumpels und Autohersteller meilenweit über dem Klima standen und die Grünen 1998 mickrige 6,7% erhalten haben? Trotzdem haben sie der SPD nicht nur den Atomausstieg und die Biolandwirtschaftsreform abgerungen, sondern auch noch das EEG eingeführt, das Deutschland für die nächsten 10 Jahre zum Klimaschutzvorreiter unter den Industrienationen und zu einem der global führenden Anbieter für Windkraft und Photovoltaik gemacht hat.

Vorwerfen kann man den 90er Jahre Grünen durchaus die ganz und gar nicht grüne (genau deswegen aber so gute) Außenpolitik von Fischer und die Zustimmung zu Militäreinsätzen. Oder da ja und ahmen zum Ausverkauf der Rentenversicherung. Und natürlich auch den Grundstein für HartzIV (wobei soziale Gerechtigkeit damals bei den Grünen noch gar nicht auf der Tagesordnung stand und die richtige ALGII-Misere erst später von der Groko finalisiert wurde). Aber Künast und Trittin mussten extrem dicke Bretter bohren und haben in ihren sieben Jahren trotzdem mehr bewegt, als alle ihre Nachfolger zusammengenommen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Stand der Koalitionsverhandlungen? Man hört aktuell irgendwie nichts mehr dazu.



Viel dringt nicht nach draußen, aber die FDP erweist sich wohl als recht Grünen-inkompatibel. Wie (von mir) erwartet.


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorwerfen kann man den 90er Jahre Grünen durchaus die ganz und gar nicht grüne (genau deswegen aber so gute) Außenpolitik von Fischer und die Zustimmung zu Militäreinsätzen.


Nun man hat uns in Einsätze geführt die man, jedenfalls zur damaligen Zeit, rechtfertigen konnte.
Wovor man uns bewahrt hat war aber eine deutsche Teilnahme am Irak Krieg.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2021)

Bericht: Die Ampel-Koalition könnte das Ende der Deutschen Bahn bedeuten

Eine Zerschlagung der Bahn ist wohl auch im Gespräch.


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2021)

Für solche Clickbait Überschriften würde ich als Chef meine Mitarbeiter entlassen


----------



## Nightslaver (6. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für solche Clickbait Überschriften würde ich als Chef meine Mitarbeiter entlassen


So miserabler Klickbait ist ja heute quer durch die Medienbranche leider gängiger Standard geworden und fast noch das kleinste Übel...

Schlimmer ist aber eigentlich inzwischen, das Inhalte von Artikeln gelegentlich auch wirklich journalistisch grauenhaft peinlich schlecht recherchiert werden, bis hin sogar dazu das Journalisten "relativ seriöser" Medien ganz bewusst zu Lügerei und Desinformation der Leser, sowie Diffamierung des Rechtsstaats / der Justiz (*zu Sasha Lobos jüngsten Artikel zum Drachenlord im Spiegel und Artikel der taz schiel*) greifen (man erinnere sich zudem auch an den Fall von Claas Relotius).

Die den Rechtsstaat und die Gesellschaft unterminierenden "Breitbart-Trolle" sitzen halt leider schon lange nicht mehr nur noch auf der rechten Seite des Medienspektrums.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für solche Clickbait Überschriften würde ich als Chef meine Mitarbeiter entlassen


Der Fisch stinkt zuerst vom Kopfe her, sofern er denn vorhanden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2021)

Medien stinken mittlerweile von allen Enden her. Die Eigentümer wollen nur Profite sehen, die Leser wollen alles umsonst und dazwischen gibt es immer weniger Leute mit einer vernünftigen Ausbildung, aber viele, die mal "was mit Medien" machen wollen.

Clickbait-Headlines anklicken und weiterverlinken macht die Sache aber nicht besser, im Gegenteil.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist aber eigentlich inzwischen, das Inhalte von Artikeln gelegentlich auch wirklich journalistisch grauenhaft peinlich schlecht recherchiert werden, bis hin sogar dazu das Journalisten "relativ seriöser" Medien ganz bewusst zu Lügerei und Desinformation der Leser, sowie Diffamierung des Rechtsstaats / der Justiz (*zu Sasha Lobos jüngsten Artikel zum Drachenlord im Spiegel und Artikel der taz schiel*) greifen (man erinnere sich zudem auch an den Fall von Claas Relotius).



Selbst einst so seröse Organisationen wie die BBC fallen mittlerweile auf rechte Verschwörungspropaganda rein und übernehmen die ungeprüft.








						Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe in BBC-Trans-Kontroverse
					

In einem BBC-Stück wurde Lily Cade zu sexueller Gewalt durch trans Frauen befragt. Nun wurden Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe gegen sie bekannt. Die Transhasserin antwortete – mit einem wirren Manifest. (Szene - International)




					www.queer.de


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst einst so seröse Organisationen wie die BBC fallen mittlerweile auf rechte Verschwörungspropaganda rein und übernehmen die ungeprüft.



Das perfide ist ja auch wie in den Medien die eigene Schuld für das Versagen bei der Recherche sehr bereitwillig und gerne einfach auf Trolle und andere Gruppen abwelzen, obwohl es sogar gelegentlich für Laien mehr als offensichtlich ist das man da einem Bock aufsitzt, z.B. wie im jüngsten Fall des schwedischen Amokläufers mit dem Bogen, wo die "seriösen" Medien auch dem Trollversuch aufgesessen sind (nicht zum ersten mal) das der Amokläufer ein "Ragnar Winklerson" aka der Drachenlord gewesen sein soll.

5 Sek. google und man hätte den Trollversuch direkt durchschaut, aber es wurde einfach ungeprüft übernommen und hintenraus gab es dann die große Entrüstung darüber wie pervers sowas von den Trollen sei, bei so einem schrecklichen Ereignis.

Das "perverse" war aber nicht dieses trollen, das tun solche Menschen nunmal, bzw. tut immer irgendwer, bei fast jeden Thema, ob geschmacklos oder nicht, sondern das man nicht mal die eigene katastrophal schlechte Recherche hinterfragt, so einer billigen und leicht zu durchschauenden trollerei überhaupt auf den Leim zu gehen, die eben nicht mal besonders gut gemacht war.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2021)

Um nochmal auf das Thema von der Legalisierung von "weichen" Drogen wie Cannabis zurückzukommen.
Ich bin doch dagegen. Aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen und aufgrund Erfahrungen in meinem Umwelt und aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse. Cannabis kann Psychosen, Angststörungen und Depressionen auslösen/begünstigen.  Außerdem zu kognitiviten Entwicklungsstörungen führen bei Jugendlichen und jungen Menschen unter 25. Und wenn man mal nach Holland guckt haben die jetzt richtige Probleme auch mit anderen Drogen. Da herrscht ein Drogenkrieg wie man ihn sonst eher aus anderen Ländern kennt.
Cannabis kann aber aber bei einigen Erkrankungen helfen und sollte nur vom Arzt verschrieben werden.


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Thema von der Legalisierung von "weichen" Drogen wie Cannabis zurückzukommen.
> Ich bin doch dagegen. Aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen und aufgrund Erfahrungen in meinem Umwelt und aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse. Cannabis kann Psychosen, Angststörungen und Depressionen auslösen/begünstigen.  Außerdem zu kognitiviten Entwicklungsstörungen führen bei Jugendlichen und jungen Menschen unter 25. Und wenn man mal nach Holland guckt haben die jetzt richtige Probleme auch mit anderen Drogen. Da herrscht ein Drogenkrieg wie man ihn sonst eher aus anderen Ländern kennt.
> Cannabis kann aber aber bei einigen Erkrankungen helfen und sollte nur vom Arzt verschrieben werden.


Man muss Cannabis nicht legalisieren...wer Bock aufs kiffen hat, der kommt immer an sein Zeug.

Wie das mit unseren Gesetzen vereinbar sein soll, wäre ja auch noch die frage. Zum Beispiel im beim Arbeitsschutz...darf man nach dem Kiffen 3 Wochen nicht arbeiten, weil's so lange Nachweisbar ist, oder bekommt man einen auf'n Sack, wenn man ********************* baut und der Kram noch nachweisbar ist.
Bei Alkohol sinds 1-2 Tage wo man ausfällt, bei Cannabis halt um die 3 Wochen...unbezahlt, dann ist da wieder das geheule groß.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man muss Cannabis nicht legalisieren...wer Bock aufs kiffen hat, der kommt immer an sein Zeug.


Das weiß ich. Darum geht´s aber nicht.
Ich hatte ja das Beispiel genannt mit Holland. Guck mal was da abgeht.
Weil da wohl  zu tolerant mit vermeintlichen Einstiegsdrogen umgegangen wird.


Eckism schrieb:


> Wie das mit unseren Gesetzen vereinbar sein soll, wäre ja auch noch die frage. Zum Beispiel im beim Arbeitsschutz...darf man nach dem Kiffen 3 Wochen nicht arbeiten, weil's so lange Nachweisbar ist, oder bekommt man einen auf'n Sack, wenn man ********************* baut und der Kram noch nachweisbar ist.
> Bei Alkohol sinds 1-2 Tage wo man ausfällt, bei Cannabis halt um die 3 Wochen...unbezahlt, dann ist da wieder das geheule groß.


Wer alkoholisiert zur Arbeit kommt riskiert eine fristlose Kündigung. Und bei anderen Rauschmitteln wird es genauso sein.


----------



## seahawk (7. November 2021)

Die Frage ist halt wie man es vertreibt. Die Coffee-Shops in Holland sind sicherlich keine gute Idee, weil sie eben auch eine soziale Plattform für Dealer bieten. Verkauft man das Cannabis in Apotheken ist das weniger ein Thema.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Verkauft man das Cannabis in Apotheken ist das weniger ein Thema.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja vom Arzt auf Rezept.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Verkauft man das Cannabis in Apotheken ist das weniger ein Thema.


Apotheker -- die FDP freut es.


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer alkoholisiert zur Arbeit kommt riskiert eine fristlose Kündigung. Und bei anderen Rauschmitteln wird es genauso sein.


Wie gesagt, bei Alkohol sinds 1-2 Tage, bei Cannabis ca. 3 Wochen (nachweisbar)
Entweder muss man jedesmal nach dem kiffen 3 Wochen Urlaub nehmen, oder die Arbeitgeber nutzen das aus, um unliebsame Arbeitnehmer loszuwerden, weil der Kündigungsschutz aufgehoben wird oder es können nur Arbeitslose kiffen.
Im Straßenverkehr das gleiche, bei Verbrechen kann man auch sagen, "er war bekifft, nicht Herr seiner Sinne, also Freispruch".
Zudem hat die Jugend mittlerweile schon in jungen Jahren psychische Probleme...Depressionen, "Burn-Out" usw...und mit nichtmal 18 Jahren, da kommts auf ein paar mehr Psychos auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn man mal nach Holland guckt haben die jetzt richtige Probleme auch mit anderen Drogen. Da herrscht ein Drogenkrieg wie man ihn sonst eher aus anderen Ländern kennt.



Was daran liegt, dass man den Anbau nicht staatlich organisiert/reguliert, sondern in der Hand der Drogenbanden belassen hat.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/europa/niederlande-cannabis-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Mitte der 1970er-Jahre dürfen niederländische Coffeeshops Cannabis für den Eigenbedarf verkaufen. Nur der Einkauf wurde nie geregelt, und das sei ein großer Fehler gewesen, sagt der Kriminologe Robin Hofmann von der Universität Maastricht: "In den Coffeeshops konnte man legal Cannabis erwerben, aber sie hatten nie die Möglichkeit, es legal einzukaufen. Und diese Lücke haben die Drogenbanden damals ausgefüllt und ein großes Netzwerk aufgebaut."











						Niederlande und Cannabis: Die Schattenseite der Legalisierung
					

Bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen in Berlin könnte es auch um die Legalisierung von Cannabis gehen. Die Niederlande haben jahrzehntelange Erfahrung damit. Experten von dort raten Berlin, vor allem einen Fehler nicht zu wiederholen. Von J. Mayr.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Beim Nachweis hängt es davon ab, mit welcher Körperflüssigkeit man es nachweist. 








						Neuer Schnelltest weist THC in wenigen Minuten nach
					

Ein neuer Schnelltest macht es möglich, die Menge des Cannabis-Wirkstoffs THC vor Ort aus Spucke zu bestimmen – ähnlich wie Alkoholnachweise aus der Atemluft.




					www.heise.de
				



Da THC nur kurzfristig im Speichel nachweisbar ist – in Blut oder Urin verbleibt es deutlich länger – lassen die Messwerte mit EPOCH einen direkten Rückschluss auf den Zeitraum zu, in dem das Rauschmittel konsumiert wurde.


Eckism schrieb:


> Zudem hat die Jugend mittlerweile schon in jungen Jahren psychische Probleme...Depressionen, "Burn-Out" usw...und mit nichtmal 18 Jahren, da kommts auf ein paar mehr Psychos auch nicht mehr drauf an.





Was einfach auch an der zum Teil toxischen cis-heteronormativen Gesellschaft liegt. 
Allein bei LGBTIAQ*-Jugendlichen ist die Rate von Suzidversuchen laut mehreren Studien um etwa das 4-6 Fache erhöht.  








						Mehr Wissen über Suizidversuche von LGBT-Jugendlichen
					

In internationalen Studien ist gut belegt, dass queere Jugendliche im Vergleich zu heterosexuellen Teenagern ein stark erhöhtes Risiko für suizidales Verhalten aufweisen. Doch wie sich der Prozess hin zum Suizidversuch gestaltet und welches etwa die genauen Hintergründe und Motive sind, liegt...




					www.spectra-online.ch
				











						LGBTQ-Jugend: Mehr Suizidgefährdung durch Mobbing?   | MDR.DE
					

Nicht alle, die ernsthaft lebensmüde sind, sprechen darüber. Ein Forschungsteam hat Zusammenhänge zwischen Mobbing und Selbstmordgedanken bei LGBTQ-Jugendlichen gesucht.




					www.mdr.de
				











						Neue Studien: Queere Jugendliche denken öfter an Selbstmord
					

Zwei wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zeigen, dass Schüler und junge Studierende öfter Suizid-Gedanken haben, wenn sie nicht heterosexuell sind. (Life & Style - Gesundheit)




					www.queer.de
				











						Homo- und Bisexuelle leiden eher unter psychischen Problemen
					

Trotz zunehmender gesellschaftlicher Toleranz müssen sich sexuelle Minderheiten laut einer britischen Studie in größerem Ausmaß mit Depressionen oder Angststörungen herumschlagen. (Life & Style - Gesundheit)




					www.queer.de
				











						Deutsche Studie: Queere Menschen häufiger psychisch und körperlich krank
					

Diskriminierungserfahrungen haben "tiefgehende" gesundheitliche Auswirkungen, so Forschende des DIW. Das Problem könnte mit LGBTI-freundlicheren Gesetzen und "Safe Spaces" gelöst werden. (Life & Style - Gesundheit)




					www.queer.de


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei Alkohol sinds 1-2 Tage, bei Cannabis ca. 3 Wochen (nachweisbar)


So einfach ist das aber nicht.

Es gab schon einen Urteil im Sinne eines Autofahrers bei dem der Nachweis des Konsums positiv war, 
aber er hat es medizinisch vollkommen legal konsumiert und da es keine Ausfallerscheinungen gab
war das vollkommen legal.


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was einfach auch an der zum Teil *toxischen cis-heteronormativen Gesellschaft* liegt.
> Allein bei *LGBTIAQ*-Jugendlichen* ist die Rate von Suzidversuchen laut mehreren Studien um etwa das 4-6 Fache erhöht.


Was zur Hölle ist das?



Sparanus schrieb:


> So einfach ist das aber nicht.
> 
> Es gab schon einen Urteil im Sinne eines Autofahrers bei dem der Nachweis des Konsums positiv war,
> aber er hat es medizinisch vollkommen legal konsumiert und da es keine Ausfallerscheinungen gab
> war das vollkommen legal.


Ich denke nicht, das man jeden einzelnen, der sich angearscht fühlt, vor Gericht sehen will.^^


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das man jeden einzelnen, der sich angearscht fühlt, vor Gericht sehen will.^^


Passiert auch nicht


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was einfach auch an der zum Teil toxischen cis-heteronormativen Gesellschaft liegt.


Das kommt vielleicht noch oben drauf. Es gibt einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang zwischen Drogenkonsum und psychischen Erkrankungen bei Jugendlichen.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei Alkohol sinds 1-2 Tage, bei Cannabis ca. 3 Wochen (nachweisbar)
> Entweder muss man jedesmal nach dem kiffen 3 Wochen Urlaub nehmen, oder die Arbeitgeber nutzen das aus, um unliebsame Arbeitnehmer loszuwerden, weil der Kündigungsschutz aufgehoben wird oder es können nur Arbeitslose kiffen.


Wenn das tatsächlich der Fall wäre, gäbe es keine Anwälte und Broker mehr, weil die ja jedes Wochenende eine ganz lange Line  ziehen mit dem guten Stoff aus Kolumbien.


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich der Fall wäre, gäbe es keine Anwälte und Broker mehr, weil die ja jedes Wochenende eine ganz lange Line  ziehen mit dem guten Stoff aus Kolumbien.


Bei denen ist das Arbeitsschutzgesetz auch nicht so schlimm...ich rede über richtige Arbeit und nicht Sesselfurzen.^^


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Im Straßenverkehr das gleiche, bei Verbrechen kann man auch sagen, "er war bekifft, nicht Herr seiner Sinne, also Freispruch".


Wir sind nachweislich nur die Handpuppen für unser Gehirn und haben genau genommen keinen bewussten freien Willen.  Daraus könnte man jetzt ableiten, dass man folglich niemals schuld fähig sein kann.  Und? Ist das so? Nein. Und warum nicht? Weil wir so tun, als wäre es anders. Warum sollte man also handeln wie du es beschreibst, solange nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, dass bekifft gewesen zu sein am übernächsten Tag keine Einschränkung hinsichtlich Fahrtauglichkeit oder Leistung am Arbeitsplatz bedeutet?



Eckism schrieb:


> Zudem hat die Jugend mittlerweile schon in jungen Jahren psychische Probleme...Depressionen, "Burn-Out" usw...und mit nichtmal 18 Jahren, da kommts auf ein paar mehr Psychos auch nicht mehr drauf an.


Die haben nicht nur die Jugendlichen. Es gibt da draußen 'ne richtig große Menge an Leuten, die ihre psychischen Krankheiten mit sich schleppen ohne es zu merken. Ein Blick ins "Mitmach-Web" reicht da als Beleg!


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zudem hat die Jugend mittlerweile schon in jungen Jahren psychische Probleme...Depressionen, "Burn-Out" usw...und mit nichtmal 18 Jahren, da kommts auf ein paar mehr Psychos auch nicht mehr drauf an.


Wenn wundert das auch noch, wo u.a. übereifrige Helikoptereltern seit Jahrzehnten fleißig in die Köpfe ihrer "Lieblinge" einhämmern das jeder von ihnen ganz besonders, einzigartig und unvergleichlich und vor allen begabt ist und nicht mehr ermöglichen Frusttoleranz & soziales miteinander zu lernen und entsprechend dann, sobald sie mit der nicht so barrierefreien Realität konfrontiert werden, wo sie nicht ganz besonders sind, wo sie nicht so begabt sind wie sie glauben / ihnen erzählt wurde, wo sie nicht der Nabel der Welt sind, wo nur stumpfes Informationen für den guten Abschluss pauken dann nicht ausreicht (mit Helikopter im Rücken) und automatisch zum sorgenfreien Lift nach oben im Leben führt, im Kopf abstürzen.

Man kann dazu nur sagen, die Gesellschaft bekommt am Ende immer das was sie sich selbst herranzüchtet und wir züchten uns im Westen seit ein paar Jahrzehnten halt auch so einige Jugendliche herran die sozial und im Kopf halt kaputt sind.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2021)

Komische Schlussfolgerung wenn du das ganze aufs Alter beziehst.
Bei den Querdenkern laufen ja auch so viele Leute rum die denken sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und nur sie kennen die Wahrheit weil sie erleuchtet sind und das ist definitiv nicht die junge Generation.
Was hat man dann in eurer Generation in der Erziehung falsch gemacht?

Jetzt mal ganz offen ohne Vorwurf gefragt.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das kommt vielleicht noch oben drauf. Es gibt einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang zwischen Drogenkonsum und psychischen Erkrankungen bei Jugendlichen.



Wobei der Drogenkonsum möglicherweise auch nur eine Folge ist, um der feindlichen Realität zu entfliehen.

Oder wie meinst du das mit dem Zusammenhang? Also Abhängigkeit (sorry fürs Wortspiel) des Drogenkonsums von den psychischen Erkrankungen, oder die psychischen Erkrankungen als Folge des Konsums?




Eckism schrieb:


> > Was einfach auch an der zum Teil toxischen cis-heteronormativen Gesellschaft liegt.
> > Allein bei LGBTIAQ*-Jugendlichen ist die Rate von Suzidversuchen laut mehreren Studien um etwa das 4-6 Fache erhöht.
> 
> 
> Was zur Hölle ist das?



Ein Blick ins Onlinelexikon, bzw. Googlen hilft. 

cis-heteronormative Gesellschaft ist eine Gesellschaft, die heterosexualität und cis-Geschlechtlichkeit zur Norm erhebt und alles andere ausblendet, ignoriert oder anfeindet.




__





						Heteronormativität – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Klassisches Beispiel für heteronormativität ist, wenn die Eltern (oder andere Verwandschaft) einen Jungen fragen, ob er (schon/endlich) ein*e* Freund*in* hat.


LGBTIAQ*:
L - lesbisch
G - gay/schwul
B - bisexuell
P - pansexuell
T - trans*/transgender
I - inter*/Intergeschlechtlich
A - verwendet für asexuell (bzw. das asexuelle Spektrum), aromantisch (bzw. das aromantische Spektrum) und agender (ungeschlechtlich/geschlechtslos)
Q - queer (mal als eigenes Label, mal als Synonym für LGBTIAQ*)
+/* - alle weiteren nicht explizit aufgezählten Geschlechtsidentitäten und sexuellen/romantischen Orientierungen





__





						Glossar
					

In diesem Glossar finden Sie eine Übersicht mit Erläuterungen zu wichtigen Begriffen im Themenfeld geschlechtliche und sexuelle Vielfalt




					www.regenbogenportal.de
				




Aber das ist ja wieder ein Bespiel dafür, dass noch viel Bildung nötig ist, wie auch Studien zeigen.








						Queeres Leben: Mehrheit der Deutschen ist ahnungslos
					

Bei Worten wie "queer" haben viele Menschen laut einer neuen Umfrage keine blassen Schimmer, um was es geht. Helfen könnte mehr Engagement von Arbeitgeber*innen und Kolleg*innen. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Zum Thema toxisch soll mal der Link reichen:




__





						Toxische Männlichkeit – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> Zu den möglichen Folgen toxischer Maskulinität gehören ein risikoreicheres und gewaltbereiteres Verhalten, aber auch Einsamkeit und soziale Isolation, Depressionen und eine höhere Suizidrate, vor allem, da Betroffene sich aufgrund des vermeintlichen Stigmas nicht in Therapie begeben.[14][15] Vermutet wird auch ein tendenziell höheres Risiko zu Arbeitssucht (bis zum Burn-out), Alkoholabhängigkeit und Drogenmissbrauch.



Womit wieder die Schleife zum Anfang meines Posts hergestellt ist.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder wie meinst du das mit dem Zusammenhang? Also Abhängigkeit (sorry fürs Wortspiel) des Drogenkonsums von den psychischen Erkrankungen, oder die psychischen Erkrankungen als Folge des Konsums?


Als Folge. Neben Psychosen können auch schwere Depressionen und Angststörungen durch Drogenkonsum ausgelöst werden.


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Drogenkonsum möglicherweise auch nur eine Folge ist, um der feindlichen Realität zu entfliehen.
> 
> Oder wie meinst du das mit dem Zusammenhang? Also Abhängigkeit (sorry fürs Wortspiel) des Drogenkonsums von den psychischen Erkrankungen, oder die psychischen Erkrankungen als Folge des Konsums?
> 
> ...


Das Problem beginnt schon damit einen Jungen als Jungen anzusprechen. Bereits dadurch wird er gegen seine Neigungen in eine Genderrolle gedrängt. Kinder sollten grundsätzlich asexuell angesprochen werden. In der Pubertät können Sie dann ihr eigenes Gender bestimmen.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem beginnt schon damit einen Jungen als Jungen anzusprechen. Bereits dadurch wird er gegen seine Neigungen in eine Genderrolle gedrängt. Kinder sollten grundsätzlich asexuell angesprochen werden. In der Pubertät können Sie dann ihr eigenes Gender bestimmen.


Das ist doch lächerlich. Wie soll er denn sonst angesprochen werden? Mit "es" ?
Noch absurder geht es hier nicht.
Wir haben viel gravierendere Probleme im Land und ihr kommt mit so einer Sch**sse an.


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch lächerlich. Wie soll er denn sonst angesprochen werden? Mit "es" ?
> Noch absurder geht es hier nicht.
> Wir haben viel gravierendere Probleme im Land und ihr kommt mit so einer Sch**sse an.


Naja, die Welt ist halt auch bei diesem Thema in einigen Bereichen grau. Die sich dabei stellenden Frage sollten deshalb nicht mit "es gibt Wichtigeres zu tun"  abgebügelt werden. Viel mehr geht es um eine Einsortierung nach Priorität. Und ja, ich stimme dir zu, ein nicht oder nur noch unangenehm bewohnbarer Planet hilft keinem Menschen - egal welcher sexuellen Ausprägung. Dennoch ist das Thema nicht egal und auch erst Recht keine Shice.


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch lächerlich. Wie soll er denn sonst angesprochen werden? Mit "es" ?
> Noch absurder geht es hier nicht.
> Wir haben viel gravierendere Probleme im Land und ihr kommt mit so einer Sch**sse an.


Ja mit "es" oder dem Pronomen seiner Wahl.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dennoch ist das Thema nicht egal und auch erst Recht keine Shice.


Das sind für mich Luxusprobleme. Entweder weil man vergessen hat was echte Probleme sind oder weil man zuviel lange Weile hat.


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2021)

Das kann man nur als Heteromann so sagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komische Schlussfolgerung wenn du das ganze aufs Alter beziehst.
> Bei den Querdenkern laufen ja auch so viele Leute rum die denken sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und nur sie kennen die Wahrheit weil sie erleuchtet sind und das ist definitiv nicht die junge Generation.
> Was hat man dann in eurer Generation in der Erziehung falsch gemacht?


Scheint man in der Fachwelt aber auch als ein Problem wahrzunehmen, oder sind das auch alles Querdenker, die "die Weisheit mit Löfeln gefressen" haben?









						Mangelnde Frustrationstoleranz: Kinder leiden unter überfürsorglichen Eltern
					

Experten beobachten seit Jahren, dass Kinder über eine immer geringere Frustrationstoleranz verfügen. Eine neue Studie stellt die Verbindung zu einem überfürsorglichen Erziehungsstil der Eltern her.




					www.focus.de
				












						Fehlende Frustrationstoleranz - Wie sich Eltern von ihren Kindern dominieren lassen
					

Bildung gilt als Schlüssel zu Wohlstand. Darum schicken Eltern ihre Kinder in beste Kitas und  Schulen. Sie loben, fördern und vergessen oft das Fordern. Die wirklich wichtige Qualifikation Frustrationstoleranz bleibe so auf der Strecke, meint die Pädagogin Astrid von Friesen.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				












						Erziehungskatastrophe: „Lustorientierte Kinder ohne Frustrationstoleranz” - WELT
					

Michael Winterhoff gehört zu den wichtigsten Erziehungsratgebern der Republik. Für die Zukunft unserer Kinder sieht er schwarz. Ein Gespräch über heilsame Katastrophen und wertvolle Widerstände.




					www.welt.de
				






Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz offen ohne Vorwurf gefragt.


Da ich gleich los muss und mir die Zeit für ausführlicheres führt, meine persönlichen Erfahrungen (Azubis im Unternehmen, Nachbarn, Gespräche die dann auf das Thema fallen) decken sich mit dem was ich so dazu die letzten Jahre gelesen habe.


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind für mich Luxusprobleme. Entweder weil man vergessen hat was echte Probleme sind oder weil man zuviel lange Weile hat.


Und du bestimmst jetzt was "echte" Probleme sind? Sicherlich kann man  fragen, bis zu welchem Grad man ins Kleinteilige gehen will? Aber wenn man meint, dass die realen Probleme von Minderheiten nicht wichtig sind, dann kommste ganz schnell zu Positionen, wie du sie bei den Hanseln aus dem rechten politischen Spektrum findest. Sexuelle Diversität? Egal! Klimawandel? Egal!  Ausländer? Raus! Und so weiter und so fort... Man kann sich die Welt halt schön einfach machen. Helfen tut's am Ende aber nur wenig.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber wenn man meint, dass die realen Probleme von Minderheiten nicht wichtig sind, dann kommste ganz schnell zu Positionen, wie du sie bei den Hanseln aus dem rechten politischen Spektrum findest. Sexuelle Diversität? Egal! Klimawandel? Egal!  Ausländer? Raus! Und so weiter und so fort... Man kann sich die Welt halt schön einfach machen. Helfen tut's am Ende aber nur wenig.


Klimawandel ist eines der wichtigsten Probleme unserer Zeit. Nach der (akuten) Pandemiebewältigung und sozialer Gerechtigkeit. Alles andere hat für mich aktuell untergeordnete Priorität.
Und mit Rechten habe ich nichts gemeinsam. Im Gegenteil ich habe viele ausländische Freunde, Kollegen und Bekannte. Und bin auch zur Hälfte anderer ethnischer Herkunft.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheint man in der Fachwelt aber auch als ein Problem wahrzunehmen, oder sind das auch alles Querdenker, die "die Weisheit mit Löfeln gefressen" haben?


Nein, die Wissenschaftler sprechen konkrete Sachen an die sich verschlechtert haben, das ist ein ganz konkreter Rahmen und kein Rundumschlag wie du ihn vollziehst.
Oder denkst du, dass es damals viel stärkere Persönlichkeiten erzeugt hat als man Kinder hier und da noch schlagen dürfte und denkst du, dass diese Kinder insgesamt gesünder im Kopf waren?



RyzA schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil ich habe viele ausländische Freunde, Kollegen und Bekannte. Und bin auch zur Hälfte anderer ethnischer Herkunft.


Ja, das hat nun wirklich nichts mit Rechts bzw Rechtsextrem sein zu tun wenn du mal bedenkst wer aktuell einer der bekanntesten Rechtsextremisten auf der Flucht ist.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, das hat nun wirklich nichts mit Rechts bzw Rechtsextrem sein zu tun wenn du mal bedenkst wer aktuell einer der bekanntesten Rechtsextremisten auf der Flucht ist.


Wenn du Attila Hildmann meinst das ist eine Ausnahme.
Und ich verbitte mir mich mit ihm auf eine Stufe zu stellen.
Anhand meiner zahlreichen Beiträge hier im Forum, kann man auch erkennen, dass ich eine andere Gesinnung habe.
Und das ich mich offen als SPD Wähler bekunde.
Nur weil ich das Genderthema als nicht so wichtig erachte, mich irgendwo rechts einzuordnen, ist schon unerhört.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ich verbitte mir mich mit ihm auf eine Stufe zu stellen.


Wie zur Hölle kann man das aus meinen Beitrag rauslesen?

Ich sage nur, dass die Behauptung, dass man Freunde aus dem Ausland und einen eigenen Migrationshintergrund hat
die mit weitem Abstand schlechteste Begründung ist die man nur finden kann wenn man behaupten will, dass man kein Rechtsextremist ist.
Natürlich weiß ich, dass du sozialdemokratisch eingestellt bist, aber dann sag das doch, denn das ist ein Grund und nicht dieses "ich hab aber Freunde und mein Opa kommt von woanders"


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, dass die Behauptung, dass man Freunde aus dem Ausland und einen eigenen Migrationshintergrund hat
> die mit weitem Abstand schlechteste Begründung ist die man nur finden kann wenn man behaupten will, dass man kein Rechtsextremist ist.
> Natürlich weiß ich, dass du sozialdemokratisch eingestellt bist, aber dann sag das doch, denn das ist ein Grund und nicht dieses "ich hab aber Freunde und mein Opa kommt von woanders"


Das trifft häufig auch zu: sieh dir mal Gegenden an wo fast keine Ausländer wohnen.
Dort sind die meisten Rechten! Weil sie keine Ausländer in ihren persönlichen Umfeld kennen und dort die Vorurteile am größten sind.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dort sind die meisten Rechten! Weil sie keine Ausländer in ihren persönlichen Umfeld kennen und dort die Vorurteile am größten sind.


Dort ist das Fußvolk, die Köpfe kommen mit überwältigender Mehrheit halt aus dem Westen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2021)

Und Homophobie ist nun auch kein reines Problem von Rechten, wobei es sich da halt auch in unter Umständen gewalttätiger LGBTIAQ-Feindlichkeit äußert.









						Debatte Schwulenhass unter Linken: Ich hab nichts gegen Schwule, aber…
					

Fortschritte in Sachen LGBTI kamen in Deutschland vergleichsweise spät. Das liegt auch an den Linken und Linksliberalen hierzulande.




					taz.de
				




_Johannes Kram: Ich hab ja nichts gegen Schwule, aber … - Die schrecklich nette Homophobie in der Mitte der Gesellschaft_




__





						Laden…
					





					www.thalia.de
				




Das beste Beispiel wo es sich bei Linken zeigt, war nun Sahra Wagenknecht.


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2021)

Tolles Zitat: "LGBTI*-Fragen sind keine, die auf der politischen Resterampe liegen sollten. Sie gehen alle an. Ein kultureller Wandel steht an, er könnte allen gut tun."


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Homophobie ist nun auch kein reines Problem von Rechten, wobei es sich da halt auch in unter Umständen gewalttätiger LGBTIAQ-Feindlichkeit äußert.


Achso. Wenn man das Genderthema als nicht so wichtig erachtet ist man homophob?


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Tolles Zitat: "LGBTI*-Fragen sind keine, die auf der politischen Resterampe liegen sollten. Sie gehen alle an. Ein kultureller Wandel steht an, er könnte allen gut tun."



Und das ist so meine Hoffnung, dass der Wandel nun ohne konservative CDU in der Regierung kommen wird.



RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Wenn man das Genderthema als nicht so wichtig erachtet ist man homophob?



Eher, dass du LGBTIAQ-Rechte nur auf die schreckliche von rechts initialisierte Genderdebatte reduzierst.

Die Hauptprobleme sehen eher so aus:








						Deine Stimme gegen Hass - Besserer Schutz von LGBTQ* vor Hasskriminalität
					

Homosexualität ist keine Schande, Hasskriminalität schon.  Wir brauchen für die anstehenden Legislaturperiode eine Politik für eine freie und offene Gesellschaft der zukünftigen Generation.  Das Gefühl der Unsicherheit im öffentlichen Raum ist jeder queeren Person in Deutschland bis heute nur...




					weact.campact.de
				











						Petition unterschreiben
					

Grundgesetz für alle: Schutz der sexuellen und geschlechtlichen Identität JETZT!




					www.change.org
				











						Petition unterschreiben
					

#Selbstbestimmung2022 – TSG abschaffen




					www.change.org
				











						Petition unterschreiben
					

Frau Giffey, novellieren Sie das Abstammungsgesetz! Wir sind Mütter!




					www.change.org
				











						Petition unterschreiben
					

Führen sie ein Gesetz zum Schutz von LGBTQ+ Personen in der EU ein




					www.change.org
				




*Die Änderung von Artikel 3 würde niemandem was wegnehmen, aber viele schützen.*


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Habe wohl falsch gelesen. Naja, ich möchte nicht weiter darüber diskutieren.
Könnt ihr ja gerne machen.


----------



## Eckism (8. November 2021)

Ich halte das ganze Genderthema für Quatsch...nicht, weil ich diese Leute nicht mag, sondern weils egal, wer mit wem/was vögeln will.
Es gibt aber die "Andersrammler", die einfach ihr Leben leben und die, die provozieren wollen.

Außerdem hat jeder Mensch seine Macken, da ist die Vögelei noch die privateste, die niemanden etwas angeht.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Wenn man das Genderthema als nicht so wichtig erachtet ist man homophob?





RyzA schrieb:


> Habe wohl falsch gelesen. Naja, ich möchte nicht weiter darüber diskutieren.
> Könnt ihr ja gerne machen.



Wobei wenn du dich auf das Buch von Wagenknecht beziehst und wie darüber in den Medien berichtet wurde (und worüber nicht, hast du sogar recht. Ich hatte vor der Wahl auch nur mitbekommen, dass sie sich da etwas über "Gendern" und "Identitätspolitik" ausgelassen hat. Wobei nun schon gezeigt wurde, dass diese Debatten von rechts kommen.








						Medien-Negativpreis: »Goldene Kartoffel« geht an bürgerliche Medien für »polarisierende« Identitätsdebatte
					

»Überzogen und unsachlich«: Der Verein der Neuen deutschen Medienmacher*innen kritisiert mit seinem Schmähpreis nahezu alle bürgerlichen Medien für ihre Berichterstattung zur »Identitätspolitik«.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						Drei Kommunikationstricks der Neuen Rechten - Wie AfD & Co. Diskurse kapern
					

Die neue Rechte, AfD, Identitäre & Co. wollen nicht mitdiskutieren, sie wollen den Diskurs zerstören und erobern. Dazu nutzen sie diese drei Tricks.




					www.volksverpetzer.de
				




Was sie konkret gesagt hatte und was so in der Partei ablief hatte ich vor der Wahl nicht mitbekommen.








						Die Linke.queer kritisiert "Trans- und Homosexuellenfeindlichkeit" der eigenen Partei
					

Im Landesverband von Sahra Wagenknecht erheben die queeren Genoss*innen schwere Vorwürfe gegen die Mutterpartei: Sie habe mit LGBTI-Feindlichkeit um Stimmen geworben und versucht, die Arbeit von Die Linke.queer zu behindern. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				











						Die Linke will sich offenbar nicht mehr für die Gleichbehandlung von Minderheiten engagieren
					

In einem Strategiepapier der Fraktionsvorsitzenden heißt es, die Linkspartei solle sich insbesondere auf soziale Gerechtigkeit konzentrieren. Themen wie LGBTI-Gleichbehandlung werden damit wohl zu "Gedöns" erklärt. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Soziale Gerechtigkeit und Sozialismus  also nur noch für den  weißen, deutschen, heterosexuellen Cis-Mann.
Warum nur schreit es da bei mir im Hinterkopf die ganze Zeit "Nationaler Sozialismus"?

Aktuell scheint Wagenknecht da ganz in der rechten Blase angekommen zu sein und verbreitet auch Verschwörungsmythen zum Impfen.








						Zu Risiken & Corona-Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie nicht Sahra Wagenknecht!
					

Karl Lauterbach beklagt die schädlichen Aussagen von Sahra Wagenknecht zur Pandemie und Impfungen an. Wir machen den Faktencheck über die Falschaussagen der Linke-Politikerin.




					www.volksverpetzer.de
				






Eckism schrieb:


> Ich halte das ganze Genderthema für Quatsch...nicht, weil ich diese Leute nicht mag, sondern weils egal, wer mit wem/was vögeln will.
> Es gibt aber die "Andersrammler", die einfach ihr Leben leben und die, die provozieren wollen.
> 
> Außerdem hat jeder Mensch seine Macken, da ist die Vögelei noch die privateste, die niemanden etwas angeht.



Da zeigt sich die LGBTIAQ-Feindlichkeit in der Mitte der Gesellschaft wieder, wo Äußerungen über die sexuelle Orientierung (Sozialsphäre) gleich wieder mit ausführlichen Berichten über exotische Sexpraktiken (Intimsphäre) gleichgesetzt werden.
Wie oft hast du dich das denn schon gefragt, wenn du ein heterosexuelles Pärchen beim Händchenhalten siehst, was die wohl im Bett so treiben???

Und was ist mit Asexuellen, die gar nichts (mit anderen) im Bett machen?

Ich würde sagen, lese mal das verlinkte Buch von Johannes Kram, das hilft vielleicht das Weltbild zu erweitern.

Ansonsten einfach mal Kontakte knüpfen und mit queeren Freunden und Kollegen über das Thema unterhalten. 
Möglichst vielleicht mit jüngeren, denn manch alter Schwule hat schon selbst so ein stock konservatives Weltbild, dass er direkt in die CDU eintreten könnte. 
Bestes Beispiel wäre da Jens Spahn.


----------



## Eckism (8. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich die LGBTIAQ-Feindlichkeit in der Mitte der Gesellschaft wieder, wo Äußerungen über die sexuelle Orientierung (Sozialsphäre) gleich wieder mit ausführlichen Berichten über exotische Sexpraktiken (Intimsphäre) gleichgesetzt werden.
> Wie oft hast du dich das denn schon gefragt, wenn du ein heterosexuelles Pärchen beim Händchenhalten siehst, was die wohl im Bett so treiben???
> 
> Und was ist mit Asexuellen, die gar nichts (mit anderen) im Bett machen?


Mich interessierts nicht bei Heteros, und mich interessorts nicht bei anderen...und wenn niemand niemanden vögelt ist mir das auch egal, ich gehöre zu letzteren.^^


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klimawandel ist eines der wichtigsten Probleme unserer Zeit. Nach der (akuten) Pandemiebewältigung und sozialer Gerechtigkeit. Alles andere hat für mich aktuell untergeordnete Priorität.


Untergeordnet ist ja auch was anderes als "Sch**sse". 



RyzA schrieb:


> Und mit Rechten habe ich nichts gemeinsam.


Naja, schon, weil du dieses konkrete Minderheitenthema als unwichtige Sch**sse abtust. Da besteht eine gewisse Deckungsgleichheit.



RyzA schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil ich habe viele ausländische Freunde, Kollegen und Bekannte. Und bin auch zur Hälfte anderer ethnischer Herkunft.


Was sagt das aus? Dass du  per Definition nicht gleich wie die Vereinfacher denken kannst? Gibt genug Menschen mit da draußen, die man nicht unbedingt als Bio-Kartoffel einsortiert, die aber auch ein ganz große Problem mit dem ganzen Genderthema haben.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was sagt das aus? Dass du  per Definition nicht gleich wie die Vereinfacher denken kannst? Gibt genug Menschen mit da draußen, die man nicht unbedingt als Bio-Kartoffel einsortiert, die aber auch ein ganz große Problem mit dem ganzen Genderthema haben.


Ein Problem habe ich damit nicht. Finde es nur derzeit unwichtig.

So mal wieder etwas anderes:



> Nun hat Baden-Württembergs Verkehrsminister Winfried Hermann (Grüne) seinen Unmut über den Fortschritt bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen geäußert. »Was ich höre, klingt nicht so gut«, sagte Hermann der »Süddeutschen Zeitung«.
> 
> Die drei Parteien lägen bei Fragen zum Verkehr, aber auch bei anderen Themen wie Klimaschutz noch immer ziemlich weit auseinander. So gebe es beim Thema Verkehr »einfach noch zu viele nicht geeinte Punkte in den Papieren«. »Ich glaube, dass sich alle Seiten noch mal klarmachen müssen: Wenn wir in den nächsten Tagen beim Klimaschutz nicht zusammenkommen, drohen Neuwahlen«, warnte Hermann. »Das kann keiner wollen.«
> 
> Ein zentrales Konfliktthema der Verhandlungen sei die Frage, wie die Klimapläne finanziert und auch sozial abgefedert werden sollen. Hermann forderte vor allem von der FDP mehr Engagement beim Klimaschutz. »Wenn man Subventionen nicht abschaffen will, ein Tempolimit ablehnt und auch kein Verbrennerverbot will, muss man eben andere Vorschläge auf den Tisch legen, die zur Senkung der Treibhausgase im Verkehr führen«, sagte Hermann. »Das erwarte ich von verantwortlichen Verhandlern.«



Quelle:  »Was ich höre, klingt nicht so gut«

Ich hoffe mal das die angehenden Koalitionspartner sich da noch einig werden. Neuwahlen können in keinem Interesse sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und bin auch zur Hälfte anderer ethnischer Herkunft.


Ah ja und seit wann ist dies genau ein automatisches Gütesiegel dafür geworden keine verquere Gesinnung / Weltsicht haben zu können?
schräge bis rechtsextreme (bis hin zu Naziverehrern) Gesinnungen und rassistisches, wie diskriminierendes Gedankengut gibt es auch im Rest der Welt, von Afrika, über Lateinamerika, bis hin nach Asien, das nichts weiße westliche Welt exklusives, auch wenn es da ebenso einige Spinner geben mag die das genauso proklamieren möchten.

Das also als vermeindlich mit entkräftendes Argument dafür in den Ring zu werfen, durch seinen eigenen ehtnischen Migrationshintergrund, schon nicht eine fatale Sicht haben zu können, ist in etwa so als wenn einem der Pyromane erzählt das er ja keine Brände legen könne, weil er bei der Feuerwehr arbeitet.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das also als vermeindlich mit entkräftendes Argument dafür in den Ring zu werfen, durch seinen eigenen ehtnischen Migrationshintergrund, schon nicht eine fatale Sicht haben zu können, ist in etwa so als wenn einem der Pyromane erzählt das er ja keine Brände legen könne, weil er bei der Feuerwehr arbeitet.


Wie gesagt ist das Gender-Thema für mich derzeit nicht wichtig. Und wer mich deswegen in irgendeine rechte oder fatale Schublade hier stecken will hat meine Beiträge wohl nicht richtig verfolgt. Ich bin ein sehr toleranter Mensch und mir ist egal wer wen liebt, solange sie glücklich damit sind und niemand zu Schaden dadurch kommt.  Ich kenne auch persönlich ein Homosexuelles Pärchen und auch einen Transgender. Das sind alles sehr nette Menschen.


Mehr gibt es dazu auch von meiner Seite nicht zu sagen bzw schreiben. Ich sehe auch nicht ein mich für jeden Furz hier weiter rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist das Gender-Thema für mich derzeit nicht wichtig. Und wer mich deswegen in irgendeine rechte oder fatale Schublade hier stecken will hat meine Beiträge wohl nicht richtig verfolgt. Ich bin ein sehr toleranter Mensch ...


.., der das nur für unnötige Sch**sse hält.

Ich stecke dich in keine Ecke, da begeben sich Leute meist von ganz alleine hin.  Und nur, um es mal zu verdeutlichen, auch wenn ich ein klassischer Sozialliberaler bin, so stehe ich weder auf grenzenloses Gendern noch auf grenzenlose Einwanderung. Und da bin ich dann auch mit so manchem Deckungsgleich, der heute wieder die NSDAP für Arme in den Bundestag wählt. Ich erkenne aber an, dass es Menschen gibt, für die das wichtig ist und tue das nicht als unnötige Sch**sse ab.


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich erkenne aber an, dass es Menschen gibt, für die das wichtig ist und tue das nicht als unnötige Sch**sse ab.


Sicherlich gibt es Menschen für die das wichtig ist. Aber es gibt noch viel mehr  Menschen für die anderen Themen (gerade aktuell) deutlich wichtiger sind. Und was nützt es wenn man vielleicht irgendwann korrekt gegendert wird, aber nichts mehr zu fressen hat? Mal etwas krasser ausgedrückt.


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es Menschen für die das wichtig ist. Aber es gibt noch viel mehr  Menschen für die anderen Themen (gerade aktuell) deutlich wichtiger sind. Und was nützt es wenn man vielleicht irgendwann korrekt gegendert wird, aber nichts mehr zu fressen hat? Mal etwas krasser ausgedrückt.


Und was nützt es dem Menschen, wenn er was zu fressen hat aber so von der Psyche so angegriffen ist, dass sich um die Ecke bringt?

Ich bin ja voll bei dir, dass es für das Gros der Menschheit IMMER wichtigere Themen gibt als eine Diskussion über SprecherInnen, Sprecher*innen oder Sprechende. Dennoch ist und bleibt es keine "unnötige Sch**sse". Und nur darauf reite ich rum ^^


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dennoch ist und bleibt es keine "unnötige Sch**sse". Und nur darauf reite ich rum ^^


Ok. Dann nehme ich das mit der "Sch**sse" zurück. Jetzt besser?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und was nützt es dem Menschen, wenn er was zu fressen hat aber so von der Psyche so angegriffen ist, dass sich um die Ecke bringt?


Würden wir da von einem Thema mit "existenzbedrohenden" Verhältnis reden wäre die Menschheit wegen nicht gendern schon seit mindestens 49.000 Jahren am Rande der Selbstuslöschung, ist sie aber nicht. 

Oder um die Relation der Thematik technokratischer wie philosophischer auszudrücken, was ist wohl extremer, 50.500 Menschen die wegen nicht "gendern" und "Hunger" umkommen, 50.000 Menschen die zwar korrekt gegendert haben, aber "verhungerten", oder, die 500 die nicht hungern mussten, aber die sich auf Grund ihrer Psyche durchs "nicht vorhanden gendern" in der Gesellschaft am Ende wirklich auch umbringen?

Am Ende ist Existenz, ob als Individum, oder als Gesellschaft, doch irgendwo immer das treffen einer Entscheidung zwischen dem größeren und dem kleineren Übel, aber ungerecht behandelt und sterben wird am Ende wohl trotzdem irgendwer, egal wie bemüht du um maximalen Ausgleich bist.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin ja voll bei dir, dass es für das Gros der Menschheit IMMER wichtigere Themen gibt als eine Diskussion über SprecherInnen, Sprecher*innen oder Sprechende. Dennoch ist und bleibt es keine "unnötige Sch**sse". Und nur darauf reite ich rum ^^


Es ist wie bei den meisten Dingen, die nicht von der Natur aus betachtet für das grundsätzliche überleben / fortbestehen einer Spezies existenziel sind.
Für den Betroffenen, der auch keine dringenderen Sorgen bzgl. seiner Existenz hat, ist das gendern (wie vielleicht auch der Luxus einer Waschmaschine) eines der dringensten Anliegen überhaupt, für den der darum ringt überhaupt täglich seine Grundbedürfnisse (Essen / sauberes Wasser, warme Kleidung, trockener Schlafplatz)  erfüllt zu bekommen die sinnlosteste Diskussion / Sache die er sich vermutlich nur vorstellen kann. 

Wer hat da nun am Ende recht?
Der der satt ist und sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt, oder der der hungert und nicht mal seine grundlegensten Bedürfnisse sicher decken kann?


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würden wir da von einem Thema mit "existenzbedrohenden" Verhältnis reden wäre die Menschheit wegen nicht gendern schon seit mindestens 49.000 Jahren am Rande der Selbstuslöschung, ist sie aber nicht.
> 
> Oder um die Relation der Thematik technokratischer wie philosophischer auszudrücken, was ist wohl extremer, 50.500 Menschen die wegen nicht "gendern" und "Hunger" umkommen, 50.000 Menschen die zwar korrekt gegendert haben, aber "verhungerten", oder, die 500 die nicht hungern mussten, aber die sich auf Grund ihrer Psyche durchs "nicht vorhanden gendern" in der Gesellschaft am Ende wirklich auch umbringen?
> 
> ...


Im Kern ist hier ja jeder satt, weswegen man sich auch dieser Diskussion stellt. Allerdings ist das ja nur ein wirklich kleiner Teil des Eigentlichen da draußen vor dem Fenster. Will sagen, dass es a) eh nicht den Stellenwert hat, wie im die reine Diskussion  eine Welle gemacht wird und b) die existenziellen Fragen schon jeher weitaus deutlicher im Vordergrund stehen.

Und eines darf man nicht vergessen: Sexualität ist essentielles Sein eines jeden von uns. Jeder von uns, der von der Natur mit der  gesellschaftlichen Norm von  Mann oder Frau bedacht worden ist, soll sich glücklich schätzen. Es gibt unter uns aber auch Menschen die dank der Launen der Natur psychisch wie biologisch nicht in ein A-B Schema passen. Für die ist das dann Zeit ihres Lebens eine Qual in einer Gesellschaft zu leben, die sie bestenfalls ignoriert oder aber gerne auch mal aktiv bekämpft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Naja, die Welt ist halt auch bei diesem Thema in einigen Bereichen grau.



Die Welt ist in dem Fall ziemlich knallhart schwarz/weiß, denn der Genus ist eindeutig in den Regeln der deutschen Sprache definiert. Dass die gleichen Leute, die nicht zwischen Geschlecht und sozialer Rolle unterscheiden können oder wollen auch mit "grammatikalischen Geschlechtern" auf dem Kriegsfuß stehen (gleichzeitig aber bei jeder nur erdenklichen Gegelegenheit geschlechtsabhängige Sonderbehandlungen fordern) ändert daran nichts.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich die LGBTIAQ-Feindlichkeit in der Mitte der Gesellschaft wieder, wo Äußerungen über die sexuelle Orientierung (Sozialsphäre)



Hallo? Gehts noch?? Du wirfst anderen mangelnde Rücksichtsnahme vor, unterstellst aber selbst jedem, dass Personen mit denen er öffentlich soziale Kontakte pflegt auch intime Sexualpartner sind????


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Im Kern ist hier ja jeder satt, weswegen man sich auch dieser Diskussion stellt.



Jetzt müsstest du erstmal definieren was für dich "im Kern" bedeutet, weil ganz so einfach ist das nicht:

"Bei uns muss niemand hungern – dieser Satz stimmt so leider nicht. Zwar ist chronische Unterernährung in Deutschland heute äußerst selten, doch die Menschenrechtsorganisation FIAN hat beobachtet, dass immer mehr Menschen in Deutschland nicht in der Lage sind, sich „angemessen und in Würde zu ernähren“. Besonders betroffen sind Kinder aus Hartz-IV-Haushalten, Rentner und Flüchtlinge."
...
„Im Armutsbericht der Bundesregierung wird das Problem der ungesunden Ernährung von Kindern zwar erwähnt, aber nicht weiter erörtert“.









						Hunger ist auch in Deutschland ein wachsendes Problem
					

Es wäre genug für alle da: Am Freitag startet in Berlin die Internationale Grüne Woche. Dazu treffen sich wieder rund 70 Agrarminister aus aller Welt. Ihr zentrales Thema: Ernährungssicherheit. Dieses Ziel liegt noch sehr fern.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




und auch:









						Unzureichende Versorgung: Jeder vierte Klinik-Patient ist mangelernährt
					

Übergewicht ist ein bekanntes Problem. Nun warnen Ärzte aber auch vor der Mangelernährung ihrer Patienten.




					www.faz.net
				




sowie:





__





						Laden…
					





					www.dge.de
				




Bei der Thematik wird also ehr lieber auf Verdrängung und wegschauen gesetzt, weil wozu es keine umfassenden Studien / Untersuchungen gibt, kann quasi halt auch fast nicht existieren (so wie lange auch die häusliche Gewalt gegen Frauen und immer noch gegen Männer, oder eine korrupte deutsche Politik, usw. usf). 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das ja nur ein wirklich kleiner Teil des Eigentlichen da draußen vor dem Fenster. Will sagen, dass es a) eh nicht den Stellenwert hat, wie im die reine Diskussion  eine Welle gemacht wird und b) die existenziellen Fragen schon jeher weitaus deutlicher im Vordergrund stehen.



Auch da, schaut man in die Politik, stehen existenzielle Fragen ehr weniger im Vordergrund, als ganz andere, die persönliche Karrie, wie wirtschaftliche, wie Finanz-Kleinstgruppen Interessen..
Aber wenn dann mal was passiert dann sind es halt inzwischen gerne "kostensparende soziale first world problems", weil die Kosten eben ehr wenig und machen sich gut auf der persönlichen weißen Werte-Weste westlicher Werte-Überlegenheit, die man dann als Keule vermeindlich moralischer Überlegenheit vor sich her schwingen kann, nur um an den eigenen Außengrenzen und der Kleinstgruppen-Wirtschaftspolitik auf internationaler Ebene zu zeigen das die selben Werte im Grunde eigentlich nicht viel bedeuten.



Tekkla schrieb:


> *Und eines darf man nicht vergessen: Sexualität ist essentielles Sein eines jeden von uns. Jeder von uns, der von der Natur mit der  gesellschaftlichen Norm von  Mann oder Frau bedacht worden ist, soll sich glücklich schätzen.* Es gibt unter uns aber auch Menschen die dank der Launen der Natur psychisch wie biologisch nicht in ein A-B Schema passen. Für die ist das dann Zeit ihres Lebens eine Qual in einer Gesellschaft zu leben, die sie bestenfalls ignoriert oder aber gerne auch mal aktiv bekämpft.


Ist das jetzt die automatische Unterstellung, das dies auf jeden hier im Thread auch zutreffen muss und es auch unter diesen Menschen nicht andere Meinungen geben kann, weil jeder in einer Minderheit dies ja auf exakt selbe Art empfinden muss?

Auch unter Minderheiten gibt es keinen alle Anliegen umfassenden Meinungskollektivismus und nur weil es Interessensgruppen gibt die zu verschiedenen Themen lauthals Schreien, heißt das noch nicht das sie unbedingt auch für die Meinung aller betreffenden Personen sprechen können und jeder sich damit identifizieren muss.


----------



## seahawk (9. November 2021)

Es wäre schön, wenn sich Deutshcland der humanitären Katastrophe an der polnischen Grenzen annehmen würde. 









						Geflüchtete in Belarus: Akt der Verzweiflung
					

Belarussische Einsatzkräfte eskortieren Geflüchtete an die polnische Grenze. Ihr Versuch, nach Polen zu kommen, scheitert.




					taz.de
				




Die verzweifelten Menschen sollten aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Eckism (9. November 2021)

Im Artikel steht Migrantinnen...auf dem Bild sind NUR Kerle zu sehen.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn sich Deutshcland der humanitären Katastrophe an der polnischen Grenzen annehmen würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Menschen wie du sind der Neville Chamberlain des 21 Jhr. , die glauben mit appeasement "durchwinken und aufnehmen" würde man "den Frieden" wahren, während man eigentlich nur dasitzt und die Augen vor Ursache und Wirkung verschließt und die Kosten einer vernünftigen nachhaltigen Lösung lieber scheut zu bezahlen, bis der Preis dafür am Ende unumgänglich weit höher ausfällt als er ursprünglich hätte sein müssen.


----------



## seahawk (9. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Im Artikel steht Migrantinnen...auf dem Bild sind NUR Kerle zu sehen.^^


Dann ist Migrant*innen richtig, wir wissen nicht mit welchen Gender sich die Personen identifizieren. Es können durchaus Transpersonen unter die Flüchtenden sein.


----------



## Eckism (9. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann ist Migrant*innen richtig, wir wissen nicht mit welchen Gender sich die Personen identifizieren. Es können durchaus Transpersonen unter die Flüchtenden sein.


Ich glaub, die haben andere Probleme als sich um sowas zu kümmern...
Dazu weiß man ja, wie in den Ländern mit sowas umgegangen wird, davon steht garantiert keiner vor der Grenze.


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Im Artikel steht Migrantinnen...auf dem Bild sind NUR Kerle zu sehen.^^


Steht da nicht.
In der Zeit wird das gerne gemacht, dass man zwischen generischem Femininum und Maskulinum wechselt.
Eine elegante Lösung für das gendern, das stört den Lesefluss deutlich weniger als so ein blöder Stern oder Doppelpunkt.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die verzweifelten Menschen sollten aufgenommen werden.


So schwarz/weiß ist das leider nicht. Belarus setzt hier Migranten als Waffe ein um Sanktionserleichterungen zu bekommen. Das aktiv zu unterstützen kann auch nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

Die Menschen sollte man schon aufnehmen. Der Winter steht vor der Tür.
Aber um die Ursachen muß man sich auch kümmern.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Menschen sollte man schon aufnehmen. Der Winter steht vor der Tür.
> Aber um die Ursachen muß man sich auch kümmern.


Und wie willst du bitte die Ursachen abstellen, das Lukashenko dann einfach immer weiter / wieder neue Menschen herankarrt, bis er bekommen hat was er will (u.a. die Aufhebung der Sanktionen gegen Weißrussland)?
Weil die absoluten Ursächlichkeiten dieser "unfreiwilligen" Marionetten in der Pose (Taliban, Assad, Wirtschaftsflucht, usw.) wirst du nicht zeitnah abgestellt bekommen.

So traurig / kaltherzig es klingen mag, aber Olstyle hat leider recht, diese Menschen an der polnischen Grenze aufzunehmen würde nur zu genau einem Ergebnis führen, das Lukashenko nur noch leichter immer weitere Menschen für dieses perfide Tauziehen findet, die er instrumentalisieren kann, Winter hin, Winter her.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie willst du bitte die Ursachen abstellen, das Lukashenko dann einfach immer weiter / wieder neue Menschen herankarrt, bis er bekommen hat was er will (u.a. die Aufhebung der Sanktionen gegen Weißrussland)?
> Weil die absoluten Ursächlichkeiten dieser "unfreiwilligen" Marionetten in der Pose (Taliban, Assad, Wirtschaftsflucht, usw.) wirst du nicht zeitnah abgestellt bekommen.


Das man so etwas kurzfristig hinbekommt habe ich ja nicht geschrieben. Wenn dann muß man die Situationen in den Heimatländern verbessern.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> So traurig / kaltherzig es klingen mag, aber Olstyle hat leider recht, diese Menschen an der polnischen Grenze aufzunehmen würde nur zu genau einem Ergebnis führen, das Lukashenko nur noch leichter immer weitere Menschen für dieses perfide Tauziehen findet, die er instrumentalisieren kann.


Wenn Polen oder Deutschland (oder irgendein anderes EU Land) sie nicht aufnehmen, könnten sie verdursten, verhungern oder erfrieren. Das wäre eine humanitäre Katastrophe.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Polen oder Deutschland (oder irgendein anderes EU Land) sie nicht aufnehmen, könnten sie verdursten, verhungern oder erfrieren. Das wäre eine humanitäre Katastrophe.


Für die Lukashenko die alleinige Schuld tragen würde (da nachweisbar Initator & Agitator des Ganzen) und für die er dann auch, wegen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, vor ein Gericht gestellt gehören täte.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für die Lukashenko die alleinige Schuld tragen würde (da nachweisbar Initator & Agitator des Ganzen) und für die er dann auch, wegen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, vor ein Gericht gestellt gehören täte.


Schon. Aber es drauf ankommen lassen, kann man auch nicht. Es geht um Menschenleben. Und da muß man handeln.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon. Aber es drauf ankommen lassen, kann man auch nicht. Es geht um Menschenleben. Und da muß man handeln.


Es geht überall jeden Tag um Menschenleben und nicht jedes Menschenleben kannst du retten, vor allen nicht wenn dahinter die Erpressung eines Despoten steht.
Wohin sowas im schlimmsten Fall bei Despoten führen kann hat man zwischen 1933 und 1939 bei Hitler gesehen (Östereich, Böhmen, Tschechei, Memel, Polen), es wird immer weiter erpresst, solange wie es funktioniert und Menschenleben sind der Faustpfand dafür.

Wenn diese Menschen sterben dann kann Lukashenko dafür juristisch haftbar gemacht werden und wird auch sehr wahrscheinlich aufhören, oder irgendwann die Quiung für bekommen, nimmst du diese Menschen an der Grenze auf wird er damit auch immer weiter machen, so lange bis / wie er dadurch bekommt was er will.

Dumm für die Menschen da an der Grenze, aber so ist es doch nunmal, wem jeder Strohhalm völlig gedankenlos recht ist zieht irgendwann eben mal zwangsläufig den kürzesten Halm.


----------



## seahawk (9. November 2021)

Schon erschreckend hilflose Flüchtlingsfamilien einem Despoten auszuliefern anstatt die Grenzen aufzumachen und die Flüchtenden hier zu begrüßen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schon erschreckend hilflose Flüchtlingsfamilien einem Despoten auszuliefern anstatt die Grenzen aufzumachen und die Flüchtenden hier zu begrüßen.


Stimmt, ich würde auch lieber eine "Flüchtlingsfamile" aufnehmen, wenn ich dich dafür dort im Gegenzug hinstellen könnte, weils ein guter "Deal" wäre.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

Mit den Koalitionsverhandlungen geht es voran.
Aber die Grünen finde das beim Thema Klima zu wenig Zusagen gemacht wurden: Grüne sorgen sich um Klimaschutz
Sie sind der Meinung das man notfalls länger verhandeln müsse.


----------



## Eckism (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon. Aber es drauf ankommen lassen, kann man auch nicht. Es geht um Menschenleben. Und da muß man handeln.


Man sollte Kinder und Frauen reinholen und in der EU verteilen...sollten nicht viele sein.
Die Kerle sollten nicht flüchten, sondern  ihre Länder aufbauen. Es bringt ja nix, wenn dort in den Ländern jeder flüchtet...


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte Kinder und Frauen reinholen und in der EU verteilen...sollten nicht viele sein.
> Die Kerle sollten nicht flüchten, sondern  ihre Länder aufbauen. Es bringt ja nix, wenn dort in den Ländern jeder flüchtet...


"Sollten" ist richtig. Aber was ist wenn sie vor der Tür stehen und nicht zurück wollen? Weil ihre Herkunftsländer nicht sicher sind?
Männer sind auch Menschen und man muß alle Menschen gleichberechtigt behandeln.


----------



## Eckism (10. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Sollten" ist richtig. Aber was ist wenn sie vor der Tür stehen und nicht zurück wollen?


Wenn hier jeder könnte wie er wollte, wäre hier auch nur noch Chaos.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Da zeigt sich die LGBTIAQ-Feindlichkeit in der Mitte der Gesellschaft wieder, wo Äußerungen über die sexuelle Orientierung (Sozialsphäre)
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo? Gehts noch?? Du wirfst anderen mangelnde Rücksichtsnahme vor, unterstellst aber selbst jedem, dass Personen mit denen er öffentlich soziale Kontakte pflegt auch intime Sexualpartner sind????



Was genau meinst du mit soziale Kontakte?
Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst bzw. worauf du dich genau beziehst, da auch das Zitat unvollständig ist.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

Nachdem die Grünen zu wenig "Klimaschutz" bemängeln kommen auch die SPD Linken zu Wort: „Kommen nicht darum herum, Besserverdienende höher zu besteuern“
Beide sind der Meinung das man zu Gunsten der FDP zuviele Abstriche machen muß.
Hoffentlich platzt die Ampel Koalition nicht doch noch zum Schluß.
Jamaika kann keine Option sein. Genauso wenig wie Neuwahlen.


----------



## seahawk (10. November 2021)

Neuwahlen sind die bessere Option als der FDP nachzugeben.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Neuwahlen sind die bessere Option als der FDP nachzugeben.


Dann bekommt die FDP laut Umfragen noch mehr Stimmen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn sich Deutshcland der humanitären Katastrophe an der polnischen Grenzen annehmen würde.



Kommt international nicht so gut an, wenn Deutschland in einen osteuropäischen Staat einmarschiert um dafür zu sorgen, dass in diesem nach deutschen Vorstellungen regiert wird.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das man so etwas kurzfristig hinbekommt habe ich ja nicht geschrieben. Wenn dann muß man die Situationen in den Heimatländern verbessern.



Über 5 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt dürften einen schlechteren Lebensstandard als ein deutscher Sozialhilfeempfänger haben und da kriminelle Schleuser wie Lukaschenko gerne noch Versprechen jenseits der Realität in Deutschland machen, müsste man wohl eher den Lebensstandard von 6 Milliarden Menschen auf deutsches Niveau anheben, um Anreize für Migration auf 0 zu senken. Das wird auch mittelfristig nicht machbar sein, da braucht es (auch) andere Ansätze.

Reine Ursachenbekämpfung könnte konventionelle Flüchtlingswellen, wie wir sie bislang hatten, in den Griff bekommen. Heutzutage müssen dutzende Millionen von Menschen wegen Krieg oder Hunger ihre Heimat verlassen müssen und hunderte Millionen sehen wegen Armut und Perspektivlosigkeit Migration als ihre beste Chance. Die meisten davon wandern aber nur in die Nachbarländer, wo die Chancen auf Überleben/Auskommen etwas besser sind und wenn man die Bedingungen nur leicht anhebt, könnte das bereits dafür sorgen, dass die Lage in diesen ersten Migrationszwischenstopps aussichtsreich genug erscheint, dass nicht mehr 1-5%, sondern nur noch 0,1% eine Migration über längere Entfernungen auf sich nehmen und so am Ende dann nicht mehr 0,5%, sondern <0,001% lebensgefährliche und letztlich nicht wirklich heilbringende Trips bis in die EU auf sich nehmen.

Aber Lukaschenko sammelt einfach irgendwo auf der Welt arme Menschen ein und fliegt sie für fast nichts nach Europa mit dem Versprechen eines leichten Grenzübertritts. Ein paar 100000, die sich mit so rosigen Versprechen ködern lassen, wird er immer irgendwo finden und ehe die merken, dass sie eigentlich unter lebensgefährlichen Bedingungen (und mittlerweile unter Begleitung des weißrussichen Militärs) in die weißrussische Grenzpampa gestellt werden sollen, ist es zu spät. Da muss man Wege finden, dass er gar niemand mehr dieses vergiftete Angebot annehmen will oder kann.

Blöd, dass die Ukraine sich in letzter Zeit nicht gerade zum sympathischsten politischen Partner entwickelt hat und man denen deswegen keine weiteren Zuckerbrote hinwerfen müsste, aber rein mit Blick auf Weißrussland wäre es eigentlich an der Zeit, mit allen verhandlungswilligen Nachbarstaaten eine Totalsperrung des Luftraums für Passagierflüge in dieses humanitäre Notstandsgebiet auszuhandeln.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit soziale Kontakte?
> Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst bzw. worauf du dich genau beziehst, da auch das Zitat unvollständig ist.



Das vollständige Zitat kannst du in deinem eigenen, verlinkten Post nachlesen. 
Und ich beziehe mich darauf, dass du soziales Verhalten in aller Öffentlichkeit mit intimen sexuellen Vorlieben verknüpfst und behauptest, es wäre LGBTTIAQ*-phob, wenn man Menschen im Alltag einfach mal ohne sexuellen Hintergedanken begegnet, obwohl dass in unserer Gesellschaft das zu 99,9999% übliche Benehmen ist.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über 5 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt dürften einen schlechteren Lebensstandard als ein deutscher Sozialhilfeempfänger haben und da kriminelle Schleuser wie Lukaschenko gerne noch Versprechen jenseits der Realität in Deutschland machen, müsste man wohl eher den Lebensstandard von 6 Milliarden Menschen auf deutsches Niveau anheben, um Anreize für Migration auf 0 zu senken. Das wird auch mittelfristig nicht machbar sein, da braucht es (auch) andere Ansätze.
> 
> Reine Ursachenbekämpfung könnte konventionelle Flüchtlingswellen, wie wir sie bislang hatten, in den Griff bekommen...


Ähm, ich meine die Ursachenbekämpfung. Und das alle Länder deutschen Lebensstandard bekommen sollen habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben. Bzw. das das machbar ist.
Zu den "konventionellen Flüchtlingswellen" dürften in der Zukunft noch Klimaflüchtlinge dazu kommen.


----------



## seahawk (11. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kommt international nicht so gut an, wenn Deutschland in einen osteuropäischen Staat einmarschiert um dafür zu sorgen, dass in diesem nach deutschen Vorstellungen regiert wird.


Ich meinte auch eher die Flüchtenden dort abzuholen und nach Deutschland zu bringen um ihnen Asyl zu gewähren.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

Lars Klingbeil legt seine Einkünfte auf seiner Homepage offen: Lars Klingbeil - Gläserner Abgeordneter
Und Lobbyistenkontakte. So etwas finde ich vorbildlich.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich beziehe mich darauf, dass du soziales Verhalten in aller Öffentlichkeit mit intimen sexuellen Vorlieben verknüpfst und behauptest, es wäre LGBTTIAQ*-phob, wenn man Menschen im Alltag einfach mal ohne sexuellen Hintergedanken begegnet, obwohl dass in unserer Gesellschaft das zu 99,9999% übliche Benehmen ist.



Wo habe ich das gemacht? Es ging um intime Sachen wie Händchenhalten oder Küsse zwischen Paaren.

Also nichts, was man mit Kollegen etc. machen würde, erst recht nicht in Zeiten von Maske und 1,5 m Abstand.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher die Flüchtenden dort abzuholen und nach Deutschland zu bringen um ihnen Asyl zu gewähren.



Asyl gibt es aber nur für politisch verfolgte. Also z.B. Menschenrechtsaktivisten oder LGBTIAQ*-Menschen in Ländern wie Saudi Arabien, Katar, Iran  oder Afghanistan wo Hinrichtungen drohen.

Bsp:








						Queer Refugees - wie geht es geflüchteten LGBTIQ* in Deutschland? - Willkommen im Club - der LGBTIQ*-Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

Es gibt Menschen, die sich auf eine lebensgefährliche Flucht aus ihren Heimatländern zu uns nach Deutschland machen, die ihre Familien und Freund*innen vielleicht nie wieder sehen - einfach, weil sie queer sind. Wir sprechen mit geflüchteten LGBTIQ* in Deutschland und fragen nach, ob sich ihr...




					www.br.de


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Asyl gibt es aber nur für politisch verfolgte. Also z.B. Menschenrechtsaktivisten oder LGBTIAQ*-Menschen in Ländern wie Saudi Arabien, Katar, Iran  oder Afghanistan wo Hinrichtungen drohen.


Naja, die Flüchtlinge kommen doch aus solchen Ländern.
Wenn das Herkunftsland unsicher ist und Gefahr für Leib und Leben besteht, hat doch jeder von dort ein Recht auf Asyl.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die Flüchtlinge kommen doch aus solchen Ländern. Überwiegend Afghanistan und Irak haben sie in den Nachrichten gesagt.



Das sind aber auch Kriegsgebiete. Kriegsflüchtlinge bekommen kein Asyl, sondern nur der  Flüchtlingsschutz nach Genfer Konvention oder Subsidiärer Schutz, wobei letzterer keinen Familiennachzug ermöglicht.









						Schutzformen
					

Bei jedem Asylantrag prüft das Bundesamt auf Grundlage des Asylgesetzes, ob eine der vier Schutzformen – Asylberechtigung, Flüchtlingsschutz, subsidiärer Schutz oder ein Abschiebungsverbot – vorliegt.




					www.bamf.de
				






> Asylberechtigt und demnach* politisch verfolgt* ist eine Person, die im Falle der Rückkehr in ihr Herkunftsland einer schwerwiegenden Menschenrechtsverletzung ausgesetzt sein wird, aufgrund ihrer
> 
> 
> Rasse (der Begriff "Rasse" wird in Anlehnung an den Vertragstext der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention verwendet),
> ...


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch Kriegsgebiete. Kriegsflüchtlinge bekommen kein Asyl, sondern nur der  Flüchtlingsschutz nach Genfer Konvention oder Subsidiärer Schutz, wobei letzterer keinen Familiennachzug ermöglicht.


Dennoch kann man sie nicht an der polnischen Grenze sterben lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2021)

Problem ist halt, dass Polen sich mal wieder nicht an EU-Recht hält.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Problem ist halt, dass Polen sich mal wieder nicht an EU-Recht hält.


Nein das Problem sitzt in Minsk und Moskau.
Selbst wenn Polen sich 1 zu 1 an EU-Recht halten würde, was täte es an der grundsätzlichen Problematik dort ändern, wenn Lukaschenko einfach weiter Menschen hinkart, was ihn faktisch so gut wie nichts kostet?
Das einzige wäre das es das EU-Recht weiter ad absurdum führen würde, somal diese Personen sowieso auch wieder nicht in Polen bleiben täten, oder erst recht nicht gleichmäßig auf die EU verteilt würden.

Gibt die EU nach wird das nur wie im Fall der Türkei enden, wo man sich auch schon von so einen in Syrien Krieg spielenden Despoten erpressbar gemacht hat und wo man nun Millarden zahlt, immer mit der Drohung von ihm "wenn kein Geld kommt lässt er alle Migranten einfach Richtung EU durchmaschieren".


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein das Problem sitzt in Minsk und Moskau.



Bloß nen Feldzug nach Moskau hatte schon die letzten drei mal nicht funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß nen Feldzug nach Moskau hatte schon die letzten drei mal nicht funktioniert.


Außerdem hatte Putin schon auf Frage der Journalisten geantwortet,  dass es nicht sein Problem sei. Und man sich doch bitte an Lukaschenko wenden soll.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß nen Feldzug nach Moskau hatte schon die letzten drei mal nicht funktioniert.


Aber die Polen haben das Mal kurzzeitig geschafft 








						Polnisch-Russischer Krieg 1609–1618 – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ähm, ich meine die Ursachenbekämpfung. Und das alle Länder deutschen Lebensstandard bekommen sollen habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben. Bzw. das das machbar ist.
> Zu den "konventionellen Flüchtlingswellen" dürften in der Zukunft noch Klimaflüchtlinge dazu kommen.



Die Ursachen sind Lukaschenko, der Menschen als Druckmittel gebrauchen lässt und Menschen, die arm genug sind, um in einer leichten Migration nach Deutschland (wie sie Lukaschenko verspricht) eine Verbesserung ihres Lebens zu sehen. Wenn du nicht die Ursache "es gibt Armut in der Welt" bekämpfen wolltest, möchtest du also gegen Lukaschenko vorgehen? Dazu habe ich schon Seahawk geantwortet, im gleichen Post.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher die Flüchtenden dort abzuholen und nach Deutschland zu bringen um ihnen Asyl zu gewähren.



Damit löst man nicht die humanitäre Krise in Weißrussland. Man tauscht nur die Menschen aus, die von ihr betroffen sind, aber wie ich RyzA schon antwortete: Es gibt wortwörtlich Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, die Lukaschenko in dieser Weise missbrauchen kann.




RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch kann man sie nicht an der polnischen Grenze sterben lassen.



Es ist nicht so sehr die polnische und mehr die weißrussische Grenze, an der sie sterben. Das mag sich nach Spitzfindigkeit anhören, aber es ist ein entscheidender Unterschied: Weißrussland ist für diese Menschen verantwortlich und nur Weißrussland kann dort Hilfe leisten.


----------



## seahawk (12. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Asyl gibt es aber nur für politisch verfolgte. Also z.B. Menschenrechtsaktivisten oder LGBTIAQ*-Menschen in Ländern wie Saudi Arabien, Katar, Iran  oder Afghanistan wo Hinrichtungen drohen.
> 
> Bsp:
> 
> ...


Politisch verfolgt dürften auch ehemalige Mitarbeiter der westlichen Besatzer in Afghanistan sein. Dazu kommt noch die Verfolgung wegen des Glaubens oder des Genders.

Aber auch für Kriegs- und Klimaflüchtlinge müssen unsere Grenzen und Herzen offen sein. Der globale Norden ist für dieses Leid ursächlich verantwortlich.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ursachen sind Lukaschenko, der Menschen als Druckmittel gebrauchen lässt und Menschen, die arm genug sind, um in einer leichten Migration nach Deutschland (wie sie Lukaschenko verspricht) eine Verbesserung ihres Lebens zu sehen. Wenn du nicht die Ursache "es gibt Armut in der Welt" bekämpfen wolltest, möchtest du also gegen Lukaschenko vorgehen? Dazu habe ich schon Seahawk geantwortet, im gleichen Post.


Ich meine die Bedingungen in den Heimatländern. Das die verbessert werden müssen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so sehr die polnische und mehr die weißrussische Grenze, an der sie sterben. Das mag sich nach Spitzfindigkeit anhören, aber es ist ein entscheidender Unterschied: Weißrussland ist für diese Menschen verantwortlich und nur Weißrussland kann dort Hilfe leisten.


Und letztendlich sterben dann Menschen weil sich niemand dafür verantwortlich gefühlt hat.


----------



## Lotto (12. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Neuwahlen sind die bessere Option als der FDP nachzugeben.


Was genau bestärkt dich in den Glauben, dass es dadurch für deine Position besser wird?
Es ist wohl wahrscheinlicher, dass die CDU wieder mehr Stimmen bekommen wird.


seahawk schrieb:


> Aber auch für Kriegs- und Klimaflüchtlinge müssen unsere Grenzen und Herzen offen sein. Der globale Norden ist für dieses Leid ursächlich verantwortlich.



Nein Verantwortlich ich dafür Südeuropa, immerhin war dort die Wiege des römischen Reichs....
Geschichte ist eine kausale Verkettung von Ereignissen. Wie weit möchtest du zurückgehen um wen genau für was verantwortlich zu machen?
Keiner hindert zur Zeit kriegsführende Parteien daran einfach Frieden zu schließen.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß nen Feldzug nach Moskau hatte schon die letzten drei mal nicht funktioniert.


zum Glück ist es im Winter nicht mehr so kalt wie früher.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> zum Glück ist es im Winter nicht mehr so kalt wie früher.


Wettermodelle sind sich einig: Massiver Wintereinbruch in Deutschland noch vor dem 1. Advent

Da könnte was auf uns zukommen.


----------



## seahawk (12. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Nein Verantwortlich ich dafür Südeuropa, immerhin war dort die Wiege des römischen Reichs....
> Geschichte ist eine kausale Verkettung von Ereignissen. Wie weit möchtest du zurückgehen um wen genau für was verantwortlich zu machen?
> Keiner hindert zur Zeit kriegsführende Parteien daran einfach Frieden zu schließen.


Danke, dass Du meine Aussage bestätigst, denn Südeuropa ist natürlich Teil des globalen Nordens. Zeigt halt, dass wir hier über Jahrtausende an Ausbeutung des globalen Südens durch den Norden reden.


----------



## Eckism (12. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wettermodelle sind sich einig: Massiver Wintereinbruch in Deutschland noch vor dem 1. Advent
> 
> Da könnte was auf uns zukommen.


Da muss erst die Klimaerwärmung kommen, damit es mal wieder Winter gibt...hoffentlich kommts auch so.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2021)

> »Wir heizen Europa ein, sie drohen uns immer noch, die Grenze zu schließen. Und wenn wir dort den Gashahn zudrehen? Deshalb würde ich der polnischen Führung, den Litauern und anderen kopflosen Menschen empfehlen, nachzudenken, bevor sie sprechen«, sagte Lukaschenko.


Quelle: Lukaschenko droht bei EU-Sanktionen mit Gaslieferstopp

Nicht so schön... gerade wenn es kälter wird.

*Edit: *Aber im Artikel steht auch



> Durch die sogenannte Jamal-Pipeline, die durch Belarus führt, können theoretisch bis zu 33 Milliarden Kubikmeter Gas im Jahr nach Polen und Deutschland transportiert werden. Allerdings hatte der russische Gazprom-Konzern die Lieferungen über die Pipeline zuletzt deutlich reduziert. Medienberichten zufolge sind die Lieferungen zuletzt sogar ganz eingestellt worden.


Also braucht man die Drohung dann wohl nicht für ernst nehmen.


----------



## Eckism (12. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Lukaschenko droht bei EU-Sanktionen mit Gaslieferstopp
> 
> Nicht so schön... gerade wenn es kälter wird.


Ist ja nun egal, ob man nicht heizt, weils Gas so teuer ist oder weils kein Gas gibt.^^

Einfach mal nen Pullover anziehen oder den ollen Holzofen anheizen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Einfach mal nen Pullover anziehen oder den ollen Holzofen anheizen.


Steinzeittechnik gibt es bei mir schon lange nicht mehr.

Und dem Lukaschenko-A... hätte ich längst die internationelen Konten gesperrt und Transportwege lahmgelegt.

Beim Thema FDP hab ich schon wieder so ein Würgen im Hals ... .


----------



## Sparanus (13. November 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Beim Thema FDP hab ich schon wieder so ein Würgen im Hals ... .


So nen großen haben die alle nicht.


----------



## Lotto (13. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du meine Aussage bestätigst, denn Südeuropa ist natürlich Teil des globalen Nordens. Zeigt halt, dass wir hier über Jahrtausende an Ausbeutung des globalen Südens durch den Norden reden.


Selbst wenn.

Erstens: diese Ausbeutung hat letztendlich Zivilisation und Fortschritt ermöglicht. Übrigens haben die einfachen Leute vor dem letzten Jahrhundert in Europa auch nicht wie ein König gelebt. Die waren in der Mehrzahl alle bettelarm. Hunger, Kälte, Krankheit,... waren ständiger Begleiter.

Zweitens: es gibt kein Anrecht auf gleiche Verteilung. Im Prinzip gilt hier ein Naturgesetz: das Gesetz des Stärkeren.
Wie schon bei erstens geschrieben gibt es diese Gleichverteilung ja nichtmal in Europa. Wohlstand für alle ist eine Illusion, die niemals eintreten wird.


----------



## Sparanus (13. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Zweitens: es gibt kein Anrecht auf gleiche Verteilung. Im Prinzip gilt hier ein Naturgesetz: das Gesetz des Stärkeren.


Ah Sozialdarwinismus schön, wann fangen wir wieder Euthanasieprogramme an?

Die 1930er haben angerufen, sie wollen die NS Ideologie zurück.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Zweitens: es gibt kein Anrecht auf gleiche Verteilung. Im Prinzip gilt hier ein Naturgesetz: das Gesetz des Stärkeren.
> Wie schon bei erstens geschrieben gibt es diese Gleichverteilung ja nichtmal in Europa. Wohlstand für alle ist eine Illusion, die niemals eintreten wird.


Das widerspricht aber der Idee von einer sozialen Gesellschaft.
Wenn die Reichsten, mehr von ihren Vermögen, sinnvoll spenden oder  investieren würden, anstatt zu horten, dann würde kein Mensch mehr auf der Welt an Hunger sterben müssen. Das ist keine Illusion! Aber scheinbar nicht gewollt.


----------



## Eckism (13. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das widerspricht aber der Idee von einer sozialen Gesellschaft.
> Wenn die Reichsten, mehr von ihren Vermögen, sinnvoll spenden oder  investieren würden, anstatt zu horten, dann würde kein Mensch mehr auf der Welt an Hunger sterben müssen. Das ist keine Illusion! Aber scheinbar nicht gewollt.


Geld kann man erstens nicht essen und zweitens wird damit eh meist Schwachsinn getrieben und jemand anderes macht sich von dem gespendeten Geld erstmal die Taschen voll.
Solange es die Menschen gibt, gibt es immer mehr als genug, die von der Armut anderer profitieren. Hört doch mit diesem Unsinn auf, zu denken, das die Mehrheit  auf der Welt nicht erstmal selbst profitieren will, bevor man irgendwelche soziale Gedanken auch nur weiter als bis zur Ohrmuschel vordringen lässt.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Geld kann man erstens nicht essen und zweitens wird damit eh meist Schwachsinn getrieben und jemand anderes macht sich von dem gespendeten Geld erstmal die Taschen voll.


Das kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen. Bei anerkannten Hilfsorganisationen kommt das Geld auch am Ziel an. Ist nur die Frage wieviel davon ankommt. Weil für Verwaltungs - und Personalkosten ja auch noch Geld drauf geht.


Eckism schrieb:


> Solange es die Menschen gibt, gibt es immer mehr als genug, die von der Armut anderer profitieren.


Ja. Und das muß aufhören.


----------



## Lotto (13. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ah Sozialdarwinismus schön, wann fangen wir wieder Euthanasieprogramme an?
> 
> Die 1930er haben angerufen, sie wollen die NS Ideologie zurück.


Hat ja niemand gesagt das das erstrebenswert ist. Aber das ist nunmal die natürliche Grundordnung. Und daran wird sich nix ändern. Es wird immer Staaten geben die andere ausbeuten. Chinas Wachstum der letzten Jahre ist auch teilweise auf dem Rücken afrikanischer Länder ausgetragen.
Wie schon geschrieben: Wohlstand für alle ist eine absolute Illusion.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: Wohlstand für alle ist eine absolute Illusion.


Aber nicht weil es nicht möglich wäre. Sondern weil das nicht gewollt ist!


----------



## Lotto (13. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das widerspricht aber der Idee von einer sozialen Gesellschaft.
> Wenn die Reichsten, mehr von ihren Vermögen, sinnvoll spenden oder  investieren würden, anstatt zu horten, dann würde kein Mensch mehr auf der Welt an Hunger sterben müssen. Das ist keine Illusion! Aber scheinbar nicht gewollt.


Es gibt keine "Weltgesellschaft". Es gibt Staaten mit eigenständigen Gesellschaften die quasi alle miteinander in unterschiedlichen Formen von Konkurrenz stehen.

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben: Geichverteilung ist nicht machbar, weil es immer Menschen/Staaten/etc. geben wird die andere ausnutzen bzw. immer nach Macht streben werden.


----------



## JePe (13. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Erstens: diese Ausbeutung hat letztendlich Zivilisation und Fortschritt ermöglicht.(...)Zweitens: es gibt kein Anrecht auf gleiche Verteilung. Im Prinzip gilt hier ein Naturgesetz: das Gesetz des Stärkeren.



Ich habe mal ein paar Fuellworte entfernt, damit Du den Unsinn vielleicht ja selbst erkennen kannst. Stichworte - Gesetz des Staerkeren, Fortschritt, Zivilisation. Zivilisation und Ausbeutung als zwei Seiten derselben Medaille verkaufen zu wollen mutet schon arg ... verschroben an.

Und dass es kein Anrecht auf gleiche Verteilung gibt, wuerde ich mal als Wissensluecke abtun. Stichworte - Grundgesetz, Menschenrechtscharta.



Lotto schrieb:


> Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben: Geichverteilung ist nicht machbar, weil es immer Menschen/Staaten/etc. geben wird die andere ausnutzen bzw. immer nach Macht streben werden.



Es wird auch immer Bankraeuber und Vergewaltiger geben. Streichen wir diese sog. Delikte doch einfach aus dem StGB oder, noch viel besser, schaffen gleich Judikative und Exekutive ab und investieren das gesparte Geld in die Ausbeutung von Schwaecheren?

Zum Schluss noch eine bekloppte Idee von mir - wie waere es denn, anstatt immer nur in den Rueckspiegel zu schauen und sich selbstzufrieden mit der eigenen Untaetigkeit auf die Schulter zu klopfen, eine bessere Zukunft fuer jeden Menschen anzustreben (Zivilisation und Fortschritt - Du erinnerst Dich vielleicht)? Die Aufzaehlung, wieviele Probleme sich damit loesen liessen, wuerde vermutlich dieses Forum abstuerzen lassen.


----------



## Lotto (13. November 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Es wird auch immer Bankraeuber und Vergewaltiger geben. Streichen wir diese sog. Delikte doch einfach aus dem StGB oder, noch viel besser, schaffen gleich Judikative und Exekutive ab und investieren das gesparte Geld in die Ausbeutung von Schwaecheren?


Unpassender Vergleich. Ein Straftäter hält sich nunmal nicht an Regeln die die Gesellschaft aufgestellt hat in der er sich gerade befindet.

Es gibt aber kein globalen Raum für Regeln. Es gibt u.a. die UN, die NATO etc., aber die Macht all dieser Bündnisse und Zusammenschlüsse ist äußerst begrenzt bzw. ist z.B. nur auf sehr spezielle Bereiche (Verteidigung, Menschenrechte, etc. ausgelegt). Nationale Gesetze und Regelungen, wirtschaftlichen Regelungen, etc. von Nationalstaaten sind deren Angelegenheiten. Bei uns ist da noch in einigen Bereichen das EU-Recht, aber das war es auch ansonsten. Evtl. noch Wirtschaftsabkommen, wo beide Seiten profitieren (Europa <-> USA etc.).
Wie schon geschrieben: es gibt keine geeinte "Weltgesellschaft". Aber diese wäre zwingend notwendig um so eine Gleichverteilung durchzusetzen. So eine Gesellschaft ist aber utopisch. Wir sind ja nichtmal in Europs wirklich geeint. Ja wir leben in der EU, aber das ist eine reine Zweckgemeinschaft. Wenn man die Nachrichten der letzten Jahre verfolgt hat, dann weiß man, dass quasi nur noch Frankreich und Deutschland den Laden überhaupt am laufen und zusammenhalten. Dem Ostblock gehen EU-Regelungen am A.... vorbei. Konsequenzen? Null. Italien macht so oft es geht Deutschland für alles verantwortlich. Die Briten haben den Zirkus bereits verlassen. Die Schweiz wollte erst gar nicht mitspielen.
Wir Deutschen haben sogar schon vor 30 Jahen ein eigenes Experment mit der Wiedervereinigung gestartet. Hat gut geklappt oder? Die östlichen Bundesländer sind wirtschaftlich immer noch abgehängt. Der Lebensstandard ist dort immer noch deutlich unter dem in Süddeutschland. Ja wahrscheinlich kosten die Mieten irgendwo im nirgendwo in Brandenburg weniger als in München, aber das wars auch. In Dresden sieht es da dann wieder nicht mehr ganz so güsntig aus. Im Onlinehandel bezahlt man da genauso viel, auch das Auto kostet dasselbe,... nicht umsonst zeigt jede Studie, dass die Lebensqualität in West-/Süddeutschland weit über der im Osten liegt. Dazu kommt, dass auch die Mentalität der Menschen immer noch einen deutliche Trennung aufweist. Und auch als "Wessi" (geoutet wird man dann am Kennzeichen) bist du mancherorts dort immer noch nicht gern gesehen.

Find es ja schön das einige hier große Träume haben, aber manchmal muss man schon realisitisch sein. Die Welt ist einfach zu komplex für Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Find es ja schön das einige hier große Träume haben, aber manchmal muss man schon realisitisch sein. Die Welt ist einfach zu komplex für Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.


Es gab mal eine Zeit, da war die Welt sehr viel kleiner und man dachte beispielsweise, dass die Region, die heute Bundesrepublik Deutschland heißt, viel zu groß und komplex wäre, um jemals auf einen Nenner zu kommen.

Und was ist heute? Ehemals aufs Blut verfeindete Stämme und spätere Fürstentümer sind plötzlich allesamt die selben Langweiler, die sich über die selben Dinge aufregen und sich immer noch nicht so richtig vorstellen können, was ihr augenblickliches Begriffsvermögen übersteigt.


----------



## Eckism (13. November 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Zeit, da war die Welt sehr viel kleiner und man dachte beispielsweise, dass die Region, die heute Bundesrepublik Deutschland heißt, viel zu groß und komplex wäre, um jemals auf einen Nenner zu kommen.
> 
> Und was ist heute? Ehemals aufs Blut verfeindete Stämme und spätere Fürstentümer sind plötzlich allesamt die selben Langweiler, die sich über die selben Dinge aufregen und sich immer noch nicht so richtig vorstellen können, was ihr augenblickliches Begriffsvermögen übersteigt.


So richtig Grün ist man sich untereinander ja heute auch noch nicht...Böser Ossi-blöder Wessi, es gibt Deutschland und Bayern, das Saarland wird nicht vor dem 22 Jahrhundert in Deutschland integriert...usw.

Nur weil man sich nicht gleich gegenseitig an die Gurkel geht, heißt das nicht, das man auf einen Nenner kommt.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2021)

Lustig finde ich ja immer, dass man als Erklärung, weil man keine Impflicht haben will, die Unversehrtheit des Körpers vorschiebt.
Was ist mit schwangeren Frauen, denen man die Aufklärung für einen Abbruch verwehrt?   
Was ist mit Kindern, die im Namen irgendeiner Sekte entweder verstümmelt werden oder ihn en Bluttransfusionen verwehrt?


----------



## seahawk (14. November 2021)

Das kann man nicht vergleichen, da dies private Entscheidungen sind und keine staatliche Pflicht.


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich ja immer, dass man als Erklärung, weil man keine Impflicht haben will, die Unversehrtheit des Körpers vorschiebt.



Gerade die Gesundheit aller rechtfertigt doch im Gegenteil die Impfpflicht.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

Friedrich Merz kandidiert zum 3. mal um den CDU Vorsitz:  Einer geht noch
Und muß gegen Norbert Röttgen und Helge Braun antreten.
Ich denke dabei hat er dieses mal gute Chancen.


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gerade die Gesundheit aller rechtfertigt doch im Gegenteil die Impfpflicht.


Es wird wieder Zeit für nächtliche Ausgangssperren...freie Straßen, soweit das Auge reicht, waren echt ein Traum.


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2021)

Die werden aus verfassungsrechtlichen Gründen nicht wieder kommen.

Kontaktbeschränkungen auf 1-5 Personen bei nicht doppelt (oder dreifach) geimpften Menschen kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen.

Aktueller Plan:








						Ampel-Pläne: 'Faktisch ein Lockdown für Ungeimpfte'
					

Ein Teil-Lockdown für Ungeimpfte statt pauschaler Geschäftsschließungen und ein Auskunftsrecht für Arbeitgeber - so lauten die Pläne der Ampel-Parteien.




					www.lto.de
				




Bloß wer soll bitte die 3G-Plicht im Zug kontrollieren, wenn die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mal die Maskenpflicht ordentlich kontrolliert wurde?
Und in S/U-Bahn werden selbst die Fahrkarten nur alle paar Monate mal Stichprobenartig überprüft.


----------



## seahawk (15. November 2021)

Die Sache mit dem ÖPNV wird sowieso niemals Bestand haben. Das Grundbedürfnis der Mobilität und das Grundrecht der Freizügigkeit darf nur eingeschränkt werden, wenn gute Gründe dafür sprechen. Es hat aber während der gesamten Pandemie niemand einen Infektions.Hot-Spot im ÖPNV nachweisen können.


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2021)

Die sollen den Maskenshice endlich abschaffen...die Leute hatten lange genug Zeit zum impfen...sollen se halt abnippeln, selber Schuld.
Dieses ewige hin und her bringt doch nix.
Die Impfungen lassen ja eh nach, da kann man jetzt nicht die nächsten 1000 Jahre Maske tragen und jedes halbe Jahr die Schotten dicht machen, weil die Ansteckung steigt, weil die Impfung nachlässt. Das ist doch alles schwachsinn...


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem ÖPNV wird sowieso niemals Bestand haben. Das Grundbedürfnis der Mobilität und das Grundrecht der Freizügigkeit darf nur eingeschränkt werden, wenn gute Gründe dafür sprechen.



Es wird nicht eingeschränkt. Jeder kann mit Test mitfahren. 
Eine Einschränkung auf Geimpfte wäre erst bei 2G da.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kontaktbeschränkungen auf 1-5 Personen bei nicht doppelt (oder dreifach) geimpften Menschen kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen.


Erstens gibt es dann Krawalle. Zweitens kann das niemand kontrollieren.
Und 2G ist auch unsicher. Der Impfschutz ist nach 6 Monaten bei vielen fast 0. Ist dann quasi wie ungeimpft.
Genesene können sich meines Wissens nach einer bestimmten Zeit auch wieder anstecken.
Das beste was hilft ist Booster Impfung, viele kostenlose Tests und weiter die AHA Regeln einhalten.
Großveranstaltungen in Regionen mit hohen Inzidenzen absagen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2021)

Kontrolliert wird dann vor allem bei Anlässen, also wenn größere Personengruppen auffallen.

Entscheidend sind natürlich auch abschreckende Bußgelder >1000€.

Natürlich sendet es auch ein Signal aus, dass die Lage ernst ist und man die Weihnachtsfeier vielleicht doch wieder in kleinem Rahmen durchführt.


----------



## seahawk (15. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht eingeschränkt. Jeder kann mit Test mitfahren.
> Eine Einschränkung auf Geimpfte wäre erst bei 2G da.


Natürlich wird es eingeschränkt und das sogar ohne jeglichen Beweis, dass der ÖPNV als Infektionsherd relevant wäre. Das ist staatliche Erpressung um die Leute zu zwingen sich impfen zu lassen und das wird vor Gericht nicht funktionieren.


----------



## DKK007 (15. November 2021)

Pech gehabt. Wer sich freiwillig dafür entscheidet, sich nicht impfen zu lassen, muss halt mit den Konsequenzen leben. 
Man kann im Leben nicht immer nur die Rosinen rauspicken.


----------



## seahawk (16. November 2021)

Rechtsstaat sollte aber Rechtsstaat bleiben und dazu gehört das Maßnahmen verhältnismäßig und effektiv sein müssen. Das Effektiv ist bei der ÖPNV Nutzung überhaupt nicht gegeben.


----------



## Anthropos (16. November 2021)

Auch wenn ich 3G für den ÖPNV nicht schlecht fände, stell ich mir die Frage, wie das kontrolliert und durchgesetzt werden soll.
Ich sitze gerade wieder in einer total überfüllten Regionalbahn. Kein Bahnpersonal weit und breit, dass Fahrkarten oder die Maskenpflicht kontrolliert. Hier wird teilweise gefrühstückt und Kaffee getrunken im Zug! Glaube, ich fahre ab morgen wieder mit dem Auto zur Arbeit, lieber Stau als Infektion!


----------



## Eckism (16. November 2021)

Frühstücken und Kaffeetrinken geht mit Maske ja auch nicht.
An der Arbeit hab ich auch durchgehen nen Kaffeebecher griffbereit...als Ausrede.^^


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Frühstücken und Kaffeetrinken geht mit Maske ja auch nicht.
> An der Arbeit hab ich auch durchgehen nen Kaffeebecher griffbereit...als Ausrede.^^


Ich rauche inzwischen Kette.


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Frühstücken und Kaffeetrinken geht mit Maske ja auch nicht.
> An der Arbeit hab ich auch durchgehen nen Kaffeebecher griffbereit...als Ausrede.^^



Alleine am Schreibtisch brauch man doch gar keine Maske auf haben.



seahawk schrieb:


> Rechtsstaat sollte aber Rechtsstaat bleiben und dazu gehört das Maßnahmen verhältnismäßig und effektiv sein müssen. Das Effektiv ist bei der ÖPNV Nutzung überhaupt nicht gegeben.



Warum sollte es da keinen Effekt haben? Wenn weniger Leute da sind, können sich auch weniger Leute anstecken.
Das es kaum Zahlen zum ÖPNV gibt, liegt vor allem an der dort nicht vorhandenen Erfassung von Kontaktdaten und Infektionsketten. Wie auch die Auswertung der Luca-App zeigt.
In Clubs wo man nur mit Kontakterfassung reinkommt, werden halt dann auch die meisten Kontakte erfasst.








						Daten der Luca-App: Bars und Clubs sind Corona-Hotspots
					

Die Corona-Zahlen in Deutschland steigen rasant, und viele fragen sich, wo die Hotspots der Infektionen liegen. Eine Auswertung ergab nun: Knapp drei Viertel aller Warnungen über die Luca-App stammen aus Bars und Clubs.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Beim Friseur letztens wurde nicht mal nach Impfung oder Test gefragt.

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, gibt es endlich mal was neues von den Koalitionsverhandlungen?


----------



## Eckism (16. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rauche inzwischen Kette.


Im Sommer stand ich auch mehr draußen als das ich gearbeitet hab...mittlerweile wirds aber recht frisch.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Alleine am Schreibtisch brauch man doch gar keine Maske auf haben.


Ich sitz ja nicht am Schreibtisch, ich arbeite.^^
In ner Halle, und alle gucken mich immer ganz böse an.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, gibt es endlich mal was neues von den Koalitionsverhandlungen?





> Trotz verbliebener Streitpunkte und Konflikte in den letzten Tagen zwischen den Partnern einer möglichen Ampel-Koalition glaubt SPD-Generalsekretär Lars Klingbeil, dass die neue Regierung in der zweiten Dezemberwoche steht. Es sei normal, dass es in Koalitionsgesprächen Konflikte gebe, sagte Klingbeil in der Sendung _Frühstart_ von n-tv und RTL. Er sei aber "hochzufrieden" mit den Ergebnissen aus den 22 Facharbeitsgruppen.
> 
> Jetzt gelte es, auf Spitzenebene "letzte Konflikte zu klären" und "aus 22 Papieren der Arbeitsgruppen einen Koalitionsvertrag zu schmieden", sagte Klingbeil. "Ich glaube, das wird gut. (...) In der Woche nach Nikolaus gibt es dann eine neue Regierung, einen neuen Bundeskanzler, und das wird gut fürs Land."
> 
> SPD, Grüne und FDP hatten am Montag die Gespräche auf Spitzenebene aufgenommen, um ungelöste Fragen nach den Beratungen der Arbeitsgruppen zu klären, die Ende Oktober begonnen hatten. Am Dienstagnachmittag wollen Klingbeil, FDP-Generalsekretär Volker Wissing und Grünenbundesgeschäftsführer Michael Kellner sich zum Stand der Verhandlungen äußern.


Quelle: Lars Klingbeil rechnet mit Einhaltung des Ampel-Zeitplans

Es geht wohl voran. Mal gucken was die heute so sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich 3G für den ÖPNV nicht schlecht fände, stell ich mir die Frage, wie das kontrolliert und durchgesetzt werden soll.


Im ersten Moment eine logische im zweiten Moment eine dämliche Frage.

Warum gibt es denn Regeln im Straßenverkehr? Die kann man ja auch nur im Ansatz kontrollieren.

Punkt ist:
Die Gefahr erwischt zu werden muss nur hoch genug sein, aber nicht 100 Prozent.


----------



## seahawk (16. November 2021)

Zuerst muss die Regel erstmal wirksam und verhältnismäßig sein. Und das ist 3G im ÖPNV nicht, denn in der ganzen Pandemie hat noch niemand den ÖPNV als relevante Infektionsquelle nachweisen können. Oder anders gesagt, wenn 3G gilt, warum dann Maskenpflicht?


----------



## Anthropos (16. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> im zweiten Moment eine dämliche Frage.


und damit erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion mit dir.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und das ist 3G im ÖPNV nicht, denn in der ganzen Pandemie hat noch niemand den ÖPNV als relevante Infektionsquelle nachweisen können.


Genau so wie Kinos etc
Man kann sich überall anstecken.


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> und damit erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion mit dir.


Wohl eher damit, dass deine Argumentation beim zweiten Gedanken einstürzt.


----------



## Lotto (16. November 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich 3G für den ÖPNV nicht schlecht fände, stell ich mir die Frage, wie das kontrolliert und durchgesetzt werden soll.
> Ich sitze gerade wieder in einer total überfüllten Regionalbahn. Kein Bahnpersonal weit und breit, dass Fahrkarten oder die Maskenpflicht kontrolliert. Hier wird teilweise gefrühstückt und Kaffee getrunken im Zug! Glaube, ich fahre ab morgen wieder mit dem Auto zur Arbeit, lieber Stau als Infektion!


Ich denke das möchte auch gar kein Mensch wirklich kontrollieren. Wieviele Meldungen gab es schon von Busfahrern die fast totgeprügelt wurden, weil sie jemanden auf die Maskenpflicht aufmerksam gemacht haben? Also ich erinnere mich allene an 4 solcher Meldungen (vom Tankwart der erschossen wurde ganz zu schweigen).

Wenn ich beim ÖPNV arbeiten würde, ich würd das auch nicht kontrollieren. Da wird die Verantwortung die unser Staat hat an Personal von private Unternehmen ausgelasgert, welche gar nicht die entsprechende Ausbildung, Ausrüstung und rechtliche Befugnis dafür haben (keine Ausbildung in Eigenschutz, Nahkampf, kein Schlagstock, kein Taser oder ähnliches,...). Unter solchen Umständen spielen diese Leute in der heutigen Zeit mir ihrem Leben wenn sie die Falschen drauf ansprechen.


----------



## seahawk (16. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Genau so wie Kinos etc
> Man kann sich überall anstecken.


Wir wissen aber, dass Clubs und Kneipen (wahrscheinlich auch Schulen) deutlich effektiver sind als der ÖPNV, wenn es um die Ansteckung geht, wo nicht mal Maskenpflicht gilt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. November 2021)

Das Grundproblem ist einfach: wenn man normalerweise auf den ÖPNV angewiesen wäre - wie soll man denn dann verlässlich (!) zu einem Testzentrum kommen, bevor man den ÖPNV nutzt? Solange das nicht flächendeckend (!) sichergestellt werden kann, ist das in der Tat mal wieder eine aktionistische Schnapsidee. Relevanter wäre erst einmal ein 3G+ überall, wo man sich in geschlossenen Räumen mit mehreren Leuten *ohne* Masken aufhalten darf. So unbequem das auch sein mag.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist einfach: wenn man normalerweise auf den ÖPNV angewiesen wäre - wie soll man denn dann verlässlich (!) zu einem Testzentrum kommen


Ganz einfach, der Test ist 24h gültig und du musst ihn einmal machen bevor es in Kraft tritt und dann immer auffrischen bevor er abläuft.
Ist umständlich? Tja Pech
(Für Menschen die nicht geimpft werden können muss es halt Ausnahmen geben)


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2021)

2G+ wäre besser


----------



## seahawk (16. November 2021)

Sehr verhältnismäßig, wenn letzten Winter noch ein Schal vor dem Mund reichte und die Pandemie trotzdem unter Kontrolle bleibe.


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2021)

> Die mögliche künftige Ampel-Koalition hält an ihrem Plan fest, in der kommenden Woche einen Koalitionsvertrag vorlegen zu wollen. SPD-Generalsekretär Lars Klingbeil, FDP-Generalsekretär Volker Wissing und der politische Bundesgeschäftsführer der Grünen, Michael Kellner, haben in Berlin über den Stand der Koalitionsverhandlungen informiert.
> 
> "Gründlichkeit geht vor Schnelligkeit", sagte Kellner. Trotzdem zeigten sich alle drei Politiker zuversichtlich, dass ein Vertragsentwurf kommende Woche stehen könnte. Der könnte dann den Parteien zur Abstimmung vorgelegt werden, sagte Wissing. Ein neuer Kanzler könnte in der Woche vom 6. Dezember gewählt werden, so Kellner.
> 
> Alle drei Politiker betonten die gute und konstruktive Atmosphäre der Gespräche. Die Verhandlungen seien ein "Kraftakt", sagte Wissing, für den man sich die notwendige Zeit nehmen würde. Trotzdem sei er zuversichtlich, dass die zeitlichen Ziele, die sich die Partner gesetzt haben, erreicht werden könnten. Die Ampel-Partner hatten in der Vergangenheit mehrfach betont, einen Kanzler in der Nikolaus-Woche wählen zu wollen.


Quelle: Ampel-Parteien wollen kommende Woche Koalitionsvertrag vorlegen

Es geht weiter voran.


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2021)

Schon letzten Winter galt FFP2 Pflicht.


----------



## seahawk (16. November 2021)

Wenn man April 2021 als Winter bezeichnen möchte.


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2021)

Ich rede von Winter. Im April war der Lockdown schon wieder rum.


----------



## seahawk (16. November 2021)

In NRW gab es die FFP2 Pflicht erst ab dem 24.04.21.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die werden aus verfassungsrechtlichen Gründen nicht wieder kommen.
> 
> Kontaktbeschränkungen auf 1-5 Personen bei nicht doppelt (oder dreifach) geimpften Menschen kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen.



Yeah, die wurden gerade wieder in den Entwurf der Ampel reingeschrieben. 0 Privatleben forever! Was dagegen unter gar keinen Umständen nie wieder verboten werden darf: Das Leuten verboten wird, sich dicht gedrängt zu tummeln, um Geld zu verdienen oder auszugeben.

Lange lebe die FDP...





Eckism schrieb:


> Die sollen den Maskenshice endlich abschaffen...die Leute hatten lange genug Zeit zum impfen...sollen se halt abnippeln, selber Schuld.



Es nippeln auch die Geimpften ab. Wäre ja schon, wenn man das ganze als evolutionäre Selektion betrachten könnte, an deren Ende die Hirnbefreiten einfach ausgestorben sind. Aber so funktioniert Corona leider nicht. In der Praxis senkt die Impfung zwar die Gefahr einer Krankenhauseinweisung um rund 2/3 gegenüber Ungeimpften, aber was heißt das schon bei einer 1000er Inzidenz? "Huchu, ich bin dank Impfung so sicher, wie bei einer 300er Inzidenz"? Das ist bekanntermaßen alles andere als sicher und die Grundgefahr liegt mit Delta dieses Jahr sowieso schon höher als im letzten Winter.


----------



## Eckism (17. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah, die wurden gerade wieder in den Entwurf der Ampel reingeschrieben. 0 Privatleben forever! Was dagegen unter gar keinen Umständen nie wieder verboten werden darf: Das Leuten verboten wird, sich dicht gedrängt zu tummeln, um Geld zu verdienen oder auszugeben.
> 
> Lange lebe die FDP...


Das hat ja nicht viel mit der FDP zu tun...Klimawandel aufhalten, Energiewende, Sozialhilfe, Arbeitslosengeld, Politiker und vieles mehr finanziert sich nunmal nicht mit Privatleben, sondern mit Arbeit vom Fußvolk.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2021)

Endlich hat jemand Deutschlands jüngsten Rentner mal den Führerschein entzogen, das wenigstens ein Rentner, welcher auf Grund seines Alters, am Steuer (zumindest eine Zeit lang) auf deutschen Straßen nicht mehr zur Gefahr für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer wird:









						Philipp Amthor muss Führerschein abgeben: Mit 120 km/h in einer 70er-Zone erwischt
					

Philipp Amthor muss seinen Führerschein abgeben. Der CDU-Bundestagsabgeordnete wurde wegen zu schnellen Fahrens verurteilt. Neben einem Fahrverbot von einem Monat fällt ein Bußgeld an. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig.




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2021)

Immerhin ist es noch selber gefahren. 
Naja, jetzt kann er sich wie die anderen "Spitzen"politiker fahren lassen.
Oder er nimmt ÖPV.


----------



## Eckism (17. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder er nimmt ÖPV.


Garantiert...^^


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Garantiert...^^


Oder doch besser ein Fahrrad?


----------



## Eckism (17. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder doch besser ein Fahrrad?


Der ist nicht von den Grünen, der nimmt den Fahrerservice in Anspruch...


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der ist nicht von den Grünen, der nimmt den Fahrerservice in Anspruch...


Ja vermute ich auch.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder er nimmt ÖPV.


Was machst du, wenn du im Bus sitzt?
Einen fahren  lassen.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was machst du, wenn du im Bus sitzt?
> Einen fahren  lassen.


https://www.wirlasseneinenfahren.de/


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der ist nicht von den Grünen, der nimmt den Fahrerservice in Anspruch...


Grün und Fahrerservice schließen sich nicht aus, einfach alle spritfressenden Dienstkarrosen künftig durch umweltfreundliche Fahrradrikscha ersetzen, schon geht es grün und ohne selbst Hand am Steuer zum Termin. 

Könnte nur etwas länger dauern, anzukommen, sobald der Termin etwas weiter weg ist.


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah, die wurden gerade wieder in den Entwurf der Ampel reingeschrieben.



In Sachsen gilt spätestens ab Montag überall 2G, weil die Krankenhäuser voll sind.
Bei Veranstaltungen ist 2G+ pflicht.








						Überlastungsstufe erreicht - schärfere Corona-Beschränkungen ab Freitag | MDR.DE
					

Sachsens Kliniken sind seit Tagen am Limit. Inzwischen ist der Wert für die Überlastungsstufe seit drei Tagen erreicht. Deshalb treten ab Freitag strengere Regeln in Kraft. Kontakte werden weiter eingeschränkt.




					www.mdr.de
				




Im LK Meißen liegt die Inzidenz bei über 1300 und bei den 5-14 Jährigen die immer noch darauf warten, dass die EMA endlich den Impfstoff zulässt, sogar bei 3150. Also schon in einer Woche 1/30 infiziert, was etwa einem Kind pro Schulklasse entspricht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir wissen aber, dass Clubs und Kneipen (wahrscheinlich auch Schulen) deutlich effektiver sind als der ÖPNV, wenn es um die Ansteckung geht, wo nicht mal Maskenpflicht gilt.


Woher saugst Du dir den Quatsch immer wieder aus den Fingern?
Du kannst weder das eine noch das andere auch nur ansatzweise glaubhaft belegen.


----------



## seahawk (17. November 2021)

Richtig und niemand kann das Gegenteil beweisen, ergo sind die Einschränkungen nicht verhältnismäßig.


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2021)

Nur weil es tödlicher ist mit 200km/h gegen  ohne Gurt zu fahren entfällt die Gurtpflicht in der Spielstraße nicht.


----------



## seahawk (17. November 2021)

Also waren die Masken wirkungslos?


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig und niemand kann das Gegenteil beweisen,


Was ist das für eine völlig danebenliegende Argumentation?
Weil niemand (angeblich - mit gutem Willen ist das sicher möglich) das Gegenteil beweisen können soll, ist Dein Hirngespinst wahr?

Junge, junge ... .


----------



## Eckism (17. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also waren die Masken wirkungslos?


Waren sie und sind sie...sonst würde die Inzidenz nicht so steigen, obwohl überall extreme Maskenpflicht herrscht.
Dazu dieses 3G oder 2G...Geimpfte oder Genesene sind ansteckend, verbreiten es in der Familie. Und das geht immer und immer weiter, und nach nem halben Jahr ist die Impfung kacke und das große Sterben geht von vorne los.
Und nur, weil son blöder Chinese nen Gürteltier oder ne Fledermaus halb Roh gefressen hat, ist schon ne verrückte Welt.^^


----------



## seahawk (17. November 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine völlig danebenliegende Argumentation?
> Weil niemand (angeblich - mit gutem Willen ist das sicher möglich) das Gegenteil beweisen können soll, ist Dein Hirngespinst wahr?
> 
> Junge, junge ... .


Der Gesetzgeber darf Freiheiten nur Einschränken, wenn die Maßnahme verhältnismäßig ist. Dazu muss sich auch wirksam sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber darf Freiheiten nur Einschränken, wenn die Maßnahme verhältnismäßig ist. Dazu muss sich auch wirksam sein.


Lieber tot als zu Hause.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Waren sie und sind sie...sonst würde die Inzidenz nicht so steigen, obwohl überall extreme Maskenpflicht herrscht.
> Dazu dieses 3G oder 2G...Geimpfte oder Genesene sind ansteckend, verbreiten es in der Familie. Und das geht immer und immer weiter, und nach nem halben Jahr ist die Impfung kacke und das große Sterben geht von vorne los.
> Und nur, weil son blöder Chinese nen Gürteltier oder ne Fledermaus halb Roh gefressen hat, ist schon ne verrückte Welt.^^



Wo herrscht denn bitte "extreme Maskenpflicht"? Du kannst doch weiterhin in den meisten Bundesländern mit 100 Leuten gemütlich ohne Maske in der Kneipe, im Restaurant oder im Kino sitzen. Oder konntest es bis vor kurzem... Merkste was?


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du kannst doch weiterhin in den meisten Bundesländern mit 100 Leuten gemütlich ohne Maske in der Kneipe, im Restaurant oder im Kino sitzen.


Oder sogar eng an eng im Club tanzen...


----------



## Eckism (17. November 2021)

Keine Ahnung...mach ich alles nicht.^^


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wo herrscht denn bitte "extreme Maskenpflicht"? Du kannst doch weiterhin in den meisten Bundesländern mit 100 Leuten gemütlich ohne Maske in der Kneipe, im Restaurant oder im Kino sitzen. Oder konntest es bis vor kurzem... Merkste was?



Und selbst in der Bahn wo Maskenpflicht ist, halten sich nicht alle dran.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das hat ja nicht viel mit der FDP zu tun...



Das ist 101% FDP. Lindner fordert seit Sommer 2020, dass sämtliche Beschränkungen für Geschäfte und Dienstleister aufgehoben werden und jeder mit jedem noch so infektionsfördernden Geschäftsmodell Kohle machen darf, während sämtliche Pandemie-Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen von Privatleuten geschultert werden sollen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Waren sie und sind sie...sonst würde die Inzidenz nicht so steigen, obwohl überall extreme Maskenpflicht herrscht.



Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was eine "extreme" Maskenpflicht ist und was in der Praxis abläuft, kann man wohl bestenfalls als eingeschränkte Maskenempfehlung ablaufen. Was glaubst du, wo die Inzidenzen wären, wenn es nicht einmal das gäbe?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Waren sie und sind sie...sonst würde die Inzidenz nicht so steigen, obwohl überall extreme Maskenpflicht herrscht.


Die Inzidenzen waren während der halbwegs ernst genommenen FFP2 Maskenpflicht letzten Winter mal spürbar geringer!
Nur inzwischen gilt die ja nicht mehr durchgängig (OP-Maske ist inzwischen ja vielerort auch wieder "ok"), ganz zu schweigen davon das, wenn man sich nicht völlig blind durch den öffentlichen Raum bewegt, sieht das weit mehr Menschen als vor etwa 1 Jahr völlig flapsig mit der Maskenpflicht umgehen.

Da sind die alibimäßigen Kinnwindelträger inzwischen genauso viel häufiger in Supermärkten  / geschlossenen Räumen anzutreffen, wie solche Pfeifen in Bus / Bahn, die ihre Maske erst im Fahrzeug überhaupt aufsetzten, oder dann dort alle 2 Minuten von der Visage ziehen, um sich ihr Getränk und Essen durch die Fressluke zu schieben und wiederholt an der Nase zu kratzen.
Ganz zu schweigen davon das an den faktisch gar nicht kontrollierten Arbeitsplätzen / Firmen auch nicht wenige vermutlich noch weit nachlässiger unterwegs sind, als in im öffentlichen Raum sowieso schon.

Also ja, die Maskenpflicht bringt nicht mehr wirklich genug, das liegt aber nicht an der Wirkungslosigkeit der Masken, beim eindämmen der Verbreitung, sondern schlicht an dem verblödeten Verhalten, das beim vermeindlichen deutschen "Bildungsbürger" inzwischen sehr regelmäßig anzutreffen ist, ganz zu schweigen vom sehenenden Gang in das Versagen bei der Pandemiebekämpfung, auch auf politischer Ebene.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Inzidenzen waren während der halbwegs ernst genommenen FFP2 Maskenpflicht letzten Winter mal spürbar geringer!


Das lag aber nicht an den FFP2 Masken, sondern, wie du schreibst, an den disziplinierten Umgang mit der Maske allgemein. Und an den Kontaktbeschränkungen und deren Einhaltungen. Der Unterschied zwischen FFP2 Maske und Op Maske soll ja sehr gering sein. Vom Schutz her. Der Tragekomfort jedoch nicht. Ich bin froh das es keine FFP2 Pflicht gibt.



> Die Euphorie bei vielen Wählern für die zukünftigen Koalitionsparteien SPD, Grüne und FDP schwindet deutlich. Trauten der Ampel-Koalition drei Wochen nach der Wahl noch über 40 Prozent aller Wahlberechtigten zu, mit den Problemen in Deutschland insgesamt am besten fertig zu werden, ist der Wert im aktuellen RTL/n-tv-Trendbarometer des Umfrageinstituts Forsa auf 30 Prozent gesunken. Die SPD rutschte bei dieser Frage von 22 auf 16 Prozent und die Grünen und FDP von zehn beziehungsweise neun auf sieben Prozent.
> 
> Ein Grund dürfte das politische Handeln in der aktuellen Pandemie-Zeit sein. Die Ampel-Parteien wollen trotz steigender Infektionszahlen die „epidemische Lage“ nicht verlängern. Das halten sowohl die Mehrheit aller Wahlberechtigten (60 Prozent) als auch der Anhänger von SPD (67 Prozent), Grüne (68 Prozent) und FDP (60 Prozent) für falsch.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Euphorie für Ampel-Koalition sinkt – wenig Rückhalt für Scholz


----------



## seahawk (18. November 2021)

Wenn man was erreichen will, braucht man Kontaktbeschränkungen und einen Lockdown, wie oft muss man das noch herausfinden? Am Ende war die Testpflicht ja auch nur ein getarnter Lockdown, da viele Veranstaltungen gemieden haben, weil sie sich nicht dafür extra testen lassen wollten.


----------



## Eckism (18. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Inzidenzen waren während der halbwegs ernst genommenen FFP2 Maskenpflicht letzten Winter mal spürbar geringer!
> Nur inzwischen gilt die ja nicht mehr durchgängig (OP-Maske ist inzwischen ja vielerort auch wieder "ok"), ganz zu schweigen davon das, wenn man sich nicht völlig blind durch den öffentlichen Raum bewegt, sieht das weit mehr Menschen als vor etwa 1 Jahr völlig flapsig mit der Maskenpflicht umgehen.
> 
> Da sind die alibimäßigen Kinnwindelträger inzwischen genauso viel häufiger in Supermärkten  / geschlossenen Räumen anzutreffen, wie solche Pfeifen in Bus / Bahn, die ihre Maske erst im Fahrzeug überhaupt aufsetzten, oder dann dort alle 2 Minuten von der Visage ziehen, um sich ihr Getränk und Essen durch die Fressluke zu schieben und wiederholt an der Nase zu kratzen.
> ...


Ich hab die Maske auch sehr selten auf. Das Drecksdings nervt und stinkt einfach wie Sau.
Wer Angst vor Leiten ohne Maske hat, soll halt fern bleiben...ich hab meistens meine Ruhe. Die 3-4 Minuten einkaifen setzt ich aber ne Maske auf, hab extra 1000de Löcher reingestochen, damit man etwas besser atmen kann und sich nicht ständig in die Augen bläst.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das Drecksdings nervt und stinkt einfach wie Sau.


Vielleicht auch mal wechseln?


Eckism schrieb:


> Wer Angst vor Leiten ohne Maske hat, soll halt fern bleiben...ich hab meistens meine Ruhe. Die 3-4 Minuten einkaifen setzt ich aber ne Maske auf, hab extra 1000de Löcher reingestochen, damit man etwas besser atmen kann und sich nicht ständig in die Augen bläst.


Sinn und Zweck verfehlt.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab die Maske auch sehr selten auf. Das Drecksdings nervt* und stinkt einfach wie Sau.*


Tja, soll man zu so einem knausrigen "Fuchs" noch sagen (man darf ja hier leider dank ebensolchen "Füchsen" in der Moderation nicht Klartext ausdrücken).  



Eckism schrieb:


> Die 3-4 Minuten einkaifen setzt ich aber ne Maske auf, hab extra 1000de Löcher reingestochen, damit man etwas besser atmen kann und sich nicht ständig in die Augen bläst.


Solche Personen sind die besten, sich aus "Überzeugung" richtig "anti" geben, aber dann nicht "die Eier in der Hose haben" zu seiner "Haltung" auch bis in letzter Konsequenz zu stehen.
Lieber dann, wenn es doch drauf ankommen täte, wie ein "bockiger 6 jähriger", mit Kinnwindel, oder unbrauchbar gemachter Maske rumlaufen und dabei dann wie ein "Clown" ausschauen, der weder "Einsicht" besitzt, noch "balls".

Das muss man ja denen die die Maske völlig verweigern zumindest zu Gute halten, die machen sich damit wenigstens nicht bzgl. ihrer Erscheinung selbst völlig lächerlich, durch dieses alibimäßige getrage, sondern nehmen auch alle Konsequenzen die diese verweigernde Haltnung zurecht nunmal hat in kauf.


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2021)

Moin! 

*Eine allgemeine Diskussion über Corona, die Maßnahmen, etc. bitte wieder einstellen.*
Auch wenn sie bisher durchaus gesittet war, wer weiß, ob und wann sich das wieder ändert und die Füchse der Moderation hier ausmisten müssen.

Danke!

MfG

Eule


----------



## seahawk (18. November 2021)

Immerhin kann man die Kritik an der Regierung Merkel nun relativieren. Wenn es da Zweifel an der Kompetenz der Regierenden gab, obwohl man viel weniger Erfahrung hatte, dann kann man nun sagen, dass die Ampel bisher keinen kompetenteren Eindruck macht.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn es da Zweifel an der Kompetenz der Regierenden gab, obwohl man viel weniger Erfahrung hatte, dann kann man nun sagen, dass die Ampel bisher keinen kompetenteren Eindruck macht.


Über die Ampel Koalition kann man auch erst etwas sagen wenn sie eine Zeit lang regiert hat.


----------



## chill_eule (19. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> *Eine allgemeine Diskussion über Corona, die Maßnahmen, etc. bitte wieder einstellen.*
> 
> ...


Dies gilt nach wie vor.
Ein paar Beiträge sind grad verschwunden und der Thread ist wieder auf.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

Die angehende Ampel-Koalition hat sich auf eine Cannabis Legalisierung geeinigt: Ampelparteien einigen sich auf Legalisierung von Cannabis


----------



## seahawk (19. November 2021)

Die Frage ist ob sie auch den Anbau legalisieren wollen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. November 2021)

Ohne bringt es nichts, siehe Niederlande aktuell.

Hoffentlich kommt zum Rest auch mal Infos. Was die Abschaffung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung angeht und die Änderung von Art. 3 GG waren Grüne und FDP schließlich auch schon auf einer Linie.


----------



## Eckism (19. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob sie auch den Anbau legalisieren wollen.


Für Privatpersonen? Garantiert nicht...das wäre zu geil...zum nebenbei dazuverdienen. Und außerdem könnte man dann wieder was beimischen oder wie auch immer da ne Gewinnmaximierung bei dem Drogenzeugs funktionert.


----------



## DKK007 (19. November 2021)

Wenn jeder selbst 1-2 Pflanzen anbauen kann, gibt es keinen Schwarzmarkt mehr.

Und der Handel bleibt zertifizierten Stellen vorbehalten.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob sie auch den Anbau legalisieren wollen.



Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Eckism (19. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder selbst 1-2 Pflanzen anbauen kann, gibt es keinen Schwarzmarkt mehr.
> 
> Und der Handel bleibt zertifizierten Stellen vorbehalten.


1-2 Plamzen!? Wie viele werden sich da dran halten? Wahrscheinlich nur einer, nämlich du.^^
Ich würde auch anbauen und den Kram dann gegen eine Spende verschenken.


----------



## DKK007 (19. November 2021)

Und wenn du erwischt wirst, wird es teuer, bzw. gibt bis zu 5 Jahre Knast.





__





						§ 29 BtMG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				




Ich brauch so ein Zeug nicht.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

Angeblich soll der Staat fast 5 Milliarden Euro einnehmen können wenn das umgesetzt wird:


> Laut einer aktuellen Studie der Düsseldorfer Heinrich-Heine-Universität würde die Legalisierung von Cannabis dem Staat jährliche Einnahmen von rund 4,7 Milliarden Euro bescheren. Dazu zählen Mehreinnahmen etwa durch Steuern, aber auch Einsparungen von Polizei- und Justizkosten. Zudem könnten mehr als 27.000 Arbeitsplätze entstehen.


Quelle: Cannabis-Legalisierung brächte knapp 5 Milliarden Euro


----------



## Eckism (19. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn du erwischt wirst, wird es teuer, bzw. gibt bis zu 5 Jahre Knast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kommst doch jetzt nicht mit aktuellen Gesetzen, wo das Zeugs noch illegal ist?^^

Wer son Zeug braucht, hat wh die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren .
Hab den Kontakt zu ein paar Freunden abgebrochen weil die lieber gekifft haben.
Die haben selbst überhaupt nicht gemerkt, das die immer nervöser wurden, wenn die mal nen paar Stunden nicht gekifft haben.


Was ist eigentlich mit Leuten, die wegen Cannabisdelikten im Knast hocken? Kommen die dann frei, oder haben die verkackt?


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer son Zeug braucht, hat wh die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren .


Kommt drauf an wie exzessiv man das macht.
Ich kenne welche die gehen ganz normal ihren Berufen nach und kiffen z.B. nur am Wochenende.
Aber ich kenne auch welche die übertrieben haben und drogeninduzierte Psychosen dadurch bekommen haben.
Oder andere für die es eine Einstiegsdroge für härtere Drogen war. Manchen von denen liegen schon unter der Erde.
Bei Alkohol ist doch genauso. Wer übertreibt macht sich und sein Leben kaputt.
Ich kenne einige die sich schon kaputt gesoffen haben. Darunter sogar ein Arzt.
Es gibt solche und solche. Und es kommt oft auf die Dosis an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dies gilt nach wie vor.
> Ein paar Beiträge sind grad verschwunden und der Thread ist wieder auf.



Danke fürs wieder aufmachen.
Sind Beiträge zu Regierungsbeschlüssen weiterhin erlaubt? Das ging ja ein paar Tage ganz gut, ehe die ich-verbreite-meine-Keime-mit-manipulierten-Masken-Fraktion einschlug und ehrlich gesagt ist es im Moment ziemlich schwer, irgendwie über wichtige Regierungsentscheidungen zu diskutieren, ohne dass Corona ins Spiel kommt.
(Es ist ja schon schwer, dass Haus zu verlassen und davon verschont zu blieben  .)




RyzA schrieb:


> Angeblich soll der Staat fast 5 Milliarden Euro einnehmen können wenn das umgesetzt wird:
> 
> Quelle: Cannabis-Legalisierung brächte knapp 5 Milliarden Euro



Äh: Eigene Quelle gelesen?
Als reine Cannabis-Steuer stehen da nur 1,8 Milliarden im Raum. Der Rest sind Einnahmen aus einer drum herum erwarteten Vertriebsindustrie und entstehender Arbeitsplätze, was aber wohl komplett ignoriert wovon diverse ""Vape""-Shops schon heute leben, und Einsparungen bei Polizei und Justiz, die wohl maßlos überschätzt werden. Schließlich wird gegen Kleinbesitz schon lange nichts mehr unternommen und gegen Dealer, die bislang AUCH Gras verkauft haben, muss man künftig genauso ermitteln.
Ich persönlich würde auch die 1,8 Milliarden nicht direkt als Netto-Einnahme verbuchen, denn viele derjenigen, die sich mit Hasch abschießen, werden im Gegenzug weniger Alkoholsteuer bezahlen.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Eigene Quelle gelesen?


Ja habe ich.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als reine Cannabis-Steuer stehen da nur 1,8 Milliarden im Raum.


Ich weiß.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Rest sind Einnahmen aus einer drum herum erwarteten Vertriebsindustrie und entstehender Arbeitsplätze, was aber wohl komplett ignoriert wovon diverse ""Vape""-Shops schon heute leben, und Einsparungen bei Polizei und Justiz, die wohl maßlos überschätzt werden. Schließlich wird gegen Kleinbesitz schon lange nichts mehr unternommen und gegen Dealer, die bislang AUCH Gras verkauft haben, muss man künftig genauso ermitteln.


Vape Shops verkaufen doch nur E-Zigaretten usw. Klar die könnten zukünftig ihr Sortiment dann erweitern.
Aber es werden bestimmt auch noch zusätzliche Shops aufmachen und Arbeitsplätze entstehen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde auch die 1,8 Milliarden nicht direkt als Netto-Einnahme verbuchen, denn viele derjenigen, die sich mit Hasch abschießen, werden im Gegenzug weniger Alkoholsteuer bezahlen.


Und du meinst das diejenigen welche gerne kiffen auch alle Alkohol trinken?

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin eigentlich auch skeptisch gegenüber einer allgemeinen Legalisierung.
Ich finde  Cannabis auf Rezept hätte vollkommen gereicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vape Shops verkaufen doch nur E-Zigaretten



Klar. Von so einem kleinen E-Zigaretten Nachbarschafstladen mit vielleicht 30 m² + Hinterzimmer  kann man sich locker den AMG CLA 45 leisten, der davor steht  .



> Und du meinst das diejenigen welche gerne kiffen auch alle Alkohol trinken?



Ich meine damit, dass diejenigen die exzessiv legalisierte Drogen konsumieren dann eine Auswahl haben, sich aber nicht einfach beides hinterhelfen werden. Das Potential an zusätzlichem Graskonsum gegenüber heute ohne dass der Verzicht auf etwas anderes einhergeht, halte ich für sehr gering.



> Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin eigentlich auch skeptisch gegenüber einer allgemeinen Legalisierung.
> Ich finde  Cannabis auf Rezept hätte vollkommen gereicht.



Das gab es ja längere Zeit. Ich persönlich habe vom grundsätzlichen Ansatz her nichts gegen eine Gleichstellung mit Alkohol, das Missbrauchspotential ist definitiv ähnlich und Tabak finde ich locker eine Größenordnung schlimmer. ("Space Cookies können sie haben, aber wenn sie einen Joint wollen, muss ich erstmal ihren Ausweis sehen" )
Ich wäre nur dafür gewesen, erst einmal am Beispiel Alkohol zu beweisen, wie man funktionierenden Jugendschutz praktiziert.

Aber darum ging es mir gar nicht, sondern um die Gewinnerwartungen an eine "Cannabis Industrie". Da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Wenn man mäßigem Konsum ausgeht, dann gibt es da nicht viel zu verdienen, erst recht nicht netto, und wenn man exkzessivem Missbrauch in der ganzen Bevölkerung ausgeht, dann zahlen wir das im Gesundheitssystem doppelt und dreifach wieder drauf.


----------



## chill_eule (19. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ist es im Moment ziemlich schwer, irgendwie über wichtige Regierungsentscheidungen zu diskutieren, ohne dass Corona ins Spiel kommt.


Dann muss man sich halt gedulden, bis wieder andere Themen diskutierbar sind.

Diskussion ist ja keine Pflicht hier, sondern die Kür 

*C*anabis: Weiter machen
*C*orona: Vorschlaghammer 

Alle anderen Wörter die mit *C* beginnen, bewegen sich erstmal in einer Grauzone


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *C*anabis: Weiter machen
> *C*orona: Vorschlaghammer
> 
> Alle anderen Wörter die mit *C* beginnen, bewegen sich erstmal in einer Grauzone


Gilt das auch dann, sofern dies während einer Diskussion, gewisse gleichnamige Biere betreffen würde?


----------



## chill_eule (19. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> gewisse gleichnamige Biere betreffen würde?


Das nennst du Bier? 

Also: Ja!


----------



## Eckism (20. November 2021)

Was ist mit den 27.000 neuen Arbeitsstellen eigentlich gemeint?
Meinen die damit Kontrolleure?
Das es soviele neue "Drogenläden" geben wird, glauben die doch selbst nicht? Das werden die meisten schon vorhandenen Tabakläden/Genussläden(oder wie man das nennt) übernehmen.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2021)

> Wer kriegt welche Ministerien? In den Koalitionsverhandlungen ringt die designierte Ampel-Koalition nicht nur um inhaltliche Fragen - sondern auch um Posten. FOCUS Online liegt aus Ampel-Kreisen der aktuelle Stand der Verhandlungen vor. *Wichtig: Es handelt sich nur um einen Zwischenstand, nicht um die endgültige Ressortverteilung, über die es noch harte Verhandlungen geben dürfte.*
> 
> Demnach soll das Finanzministerium an FDP-Chef Christian Lindner gehen, Grünen-Chef Robert Habeck soll dafür eine Art Super-Wirtschaftsministerium übernehmen, das um den Bereich Klima erweitert wird. Seine Co-Chefin Annalena Baerbock soll Außenministerin werden.


Quelle: FOCUS Online exklusiv: So will die Ampel ihre Ministerien verteilen

Weitere Ministerien und ihre Besetzungen finden sich im Artikel.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2021)

Was für ein fail...



> *Finanzen:* Christian Lindner (FDP)
> *Gesundheit: *Michael Theurer (FDP)



Das wird die nächsten 4 Jahre "witzig" werden, gerade im Gesundheitswesen, wo die FDP ja auch gerne noch mehr Privatisierung möchte...


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das wird die nächsten 4 Jahre "witzig" werden, gerade im Gesundheitswesen, wo die FDP ja auch gerne noch mehr Privatisierung möchte...


Ja. Genau das Gegenteil von dem was die SPD in ihren Programm stehen hat. Die wollten ja eine Bürgerversicherung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Genau das Gegenteil von dem was die SPD in ihren Programm stehen hat. Die wollten ja eine Bürgerversicherung.



Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass die Spezialdemokraten gaaaanz überraschend mal wieder umfallen?


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass die Spezialdemokraten gaaaanz überraschend mal wieder umfallen?


Das liegt ja an der FDP. Für RG oder RRG hats leider nicht gereicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2021)

> _Seit vielen Jahren beschäftigen sich Gerichte mit dem Erbschaftsteuerrecht. Immer wieder werden Ausnahmen etwa für Betriebsvermögen als verfassungswidrig erklärt.
> ...
> Wenn es um Gefahr für unsere Verfassung geht, denken wir in der Regel an die politischen Ränder unserer Gesellschaft. Doch auch einige sehr reiche deutsche Unternehmer setzen seit Jahren Unsummen von Geld ein, um verfassungswidrige Ausnahmen durchzusetzen.
> ..._
> ...



Und es wird sich daran auch die nächsten 4 Jahre absolut nichts ändern, das wir seit 15 Jahren ein zutiefst ungerechtes und vor allen verfassungswidriges Erbschaftssteuerrecht haben...





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2021)

Der große Verlierer  ist ja der Lauterbach.
Der wird sich demnächst beim Lanz ausheulen.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der große Verlierer  ist ja der Lauterbach.
> Der wird sich demnächst beim Lanz ausheulen.


Ja der wäre bestimmt gerne Gesundheitsminister geworden.


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2021)

Ist das die produktive Oppositionsarbeit?








						600 Sprengsätze in Hessen gefunden: CDU-Kandidat unter Terrorverdacht
					

Ein CDU-Kommunalwahlkandidat soll einen rechtsextremen Anschlag geplant haben. Die Opposition kritisiert die Informationspolitik.




					taz.de


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist das die produktive Oppositionsarbeit?


Das ist halt die konservative CDU-Klientel, von dem Herr Merz immer warnt das man es, weil man nicht konservativ genug sei, verlieren würde.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2021)

Bei Maaßen wäre der sicher als guter Bürger durchgegangen.


_______

Bei der Ministerliste finde ich den Grünen Verkehrsminister und den FDP-Justizminister spannend. Hatte ich so nicht erwartet und würde die Politik deutlich ändern.



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Buschmann schrieb:
			
		

> In seiner Tätigkeit als Bundestagsabgeordneter legte Buschmann einen besonderen Schwerpunkt auf den Schutz der Bürgerrechte. So engagierte er sich beispielsweise gegen Netzsperren, Vorratsdatenspeicherung und sprach sich für eine strenge Überprüfung bestehender Sicherheitsgesetze aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Ministerliste finde ich den Grünen Verkehrsminister und den FDP-Justizminister spannend. Hatte ich so nicht erwartet und würde die Politik deutlich ändern.


Ich hoffe ja das unter einem grünen Verkehrsminister endlich mal wesentlich mehr beim Ausbau von Radwegen in den Innenstädten passieren wird, als bei Scheuer, der die sowieso schon lächerlichen Beträge für den Radwegeausbau ja lieber für mehr Straßen zweckentfremdet hat...

Ich würde hier in Berlin wirklich gerne, abseits vom Winter, viel mehr Strecken statt mit dem ÖPNV & Auto mit dem Rad zurücklegen, aber es fehlt einfach an auch nutzbaren Radwegen, ganz zu schweigen das selbst die die da sind oft in einem echt miserabeln Zustand sind.

Gerade auch weil ich auf den Hauptverkehrsstraßen mit dem Rad absolut nicht gerne auf der Straße fahre, weil da einfach soviel Durchgeknallte hinter dem Steuer ihrer "Straßenpanzers" sitzen, das man sich jedes mal regelrecht glücklich schätzen kann wenn man nicht unter die Räder kommt, oder einem mal wieder einer beim aussteigen die Autotür direkt vor der Nase aufgeknallt hat, weil er meinte vorher nicht in den Spiegel schauen zu müssen und dann noch anflaumt, wenn man trotz Vollbremsung, mit dem Rad seine Tür touchiert.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

Ich hab gar nicht erst ein Fahrrad. Nutze den ÖPNV. 
Obwohl die S-Bahn die letzten Tage auf dem Ring recht viele Probleme hatte.

Bekomme seit Mitte des Jahres auch eine Förderung für die Jahreskarte vom Arbeitgeber.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Ministerliste finde ich den Grünen Verkehrsminister und den FDP-Justizminister spannend. Hatte ich so nicht erwartet und würde die Politik deutlich ändern.



Das Justiz an die FDP geht war zu erwarten bzw. zu hoffen. Das einzige Ressort, in dem eine liberale Haltung angebracht ist. Stellt sich noch die Frage ob einer der Kandidaten auch nur annähernd den Anstatt einer Leutheuser-Schnarrenberger hat...
Was dagegen eine absolute Katastrophe ist: Gesundheit und Verteidigung in FDP-Händen, also die beiden ohnehin schon mit Abstand (selbst vor Verkehr) führendsten Lobbyministerien.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das unter einem grünen Verkehrsminister endlich mal wesentlich mehr beim Ausbau von Radwegen in den Innenstädten passieren wird, als bei Scheuer,



Radwege in Kommunen sind ... [Spannungsaufbau] ... [wer weiß es?] ... [gleich kommts] ... Kommunalpolitik. [Nein? Doch! Ohh!]
Da hat der Bundesverkehrsminister also herzlich wenig mit zu tun. Der macht, nomen est omen, Bundesstraßen, Bundesautobahnen (d.h.: die macht jetzt eine AG) und Bundesbahn. Ob Hofreiter dafür eine gute Wahl ist...
Gefühlt fiel sein auftreten auf der Bundesgrünenbühne jedenfalls zusammen mit dem Schwenk der Partei weg von "Batterieautos machen erst Sinn, wenn wir auch erneurbaren Strom haben" hin zu "mehr Stromverbrauch, damit Kohlekraftwerke länger laufen? Ja bitte"

Die anderen grünen Ministerien finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch wenig begeisternd. Habeck ist offensichtlich endgültig dem Größenwahn und seinem Ego verfallen, vor der Wahl war noch von einem extra Klimaministerium die Rede, aber jetzt macht er das nebenbei. Baerbock, die nachhaltig unter Beweis gestellt hat, dass ihr die nötige Erfahrung, das nötige Feingefühl und die nötige Voraussicht für ein geschicktes Auftreten auf großer Bühne fehlt, übernimmt die Chefdiplomatie, für die man Voraussicht, Feingefühl und Erfahrung braucht (und sonst nichts) und Familienpolitik ist eines der wenigen Ressorts, die ich gerne bei der SPD oder FDP gesehen hätte. Jetzt gibt es wohl Männerdiskriminierung vom feinsten. Einzig Lemke als Umwelt+Agrar könnte was werden - wenn das Ministerium als Summe der bisherigen ausgelegt wird und nicht als zusammengekehrter Rest.

Warum hat den Grünen, aka DER Akademikerpartei, niemand Bildung gegeben? Oder Inneres? Da hätte ich die lieber gesehen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde hier in Berlin wirklich gerne, abseits vom Winter, viel mehr Strecken statt mit dem ÖPNV & Auto mit dem Rad zurücklegen, aber es fehlt einfach an auch nutzbaren Radwegen


Als ich in Madrid war, einer Stadt mit ähnlich vielen Einwohnern wie Berlin, war ich überrascht, dass ein Radweginfrastruktur quasi nicht vorhanden war. Nur sehr vereinzelt.
Aber auf der rechten freien Spur war immer Tempo 30 also hingen dir die Autofahrer nie im Nacken weil sie nach Links  sind.
Wurde nicht einmal angehupt.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Justiz an die FDP geht war zu erwarten bzw. zu hoffen. Das einzige Ressort, in dem eine liberale Haltung angebracht ist. Stellt sich noch die Frage ob einer der Kandidaten auch nur annähernd den Anstatt einer Leutheuser-Schnarrenberger hat...



Würde ich auch hoffen. Zumindest bei dem oben zitierten Wikipedia-Artikel zu Buschmann  klingt es gut. Zu Volker Wissing steht nichts zu Bürgerrechten, dafür kennt er aus RP eine Ampelkoalition.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es wohl Männerdiskriminierung vom feinsten.



Was soll denn Männerdiskiminierung sein?
Oder setzt die gefühlt schon ein, wenn jemand die cis-heteronormativen Privilegien in Frage stellt?









						Queer ist eine Kampfansage
					

Wer den Begriff queer verwendet, sollte sich  im Klaren darüber sein, welche Programmatik queer verfolgt. Queer heißt Privilegien wegnehmen. Queer ist eine Kampfansage an alle Bestrebungen, Privilegien aufrecht erhalten zu wollen.




					www.evangelisch.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was soll denn Männerdiskiminierung sein?



Wenn die Berufs-,... Chancen aller Männer künstlich reduziert werden (Quoten, etc.) um die Bevorteilung einiger sehr weniger (überwiegend nicht-weiblicher) Personen zu "kompensieren".


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

Zumindest in der Regierung scheint es 50:50 zu sein. Also so wie es sein soll.

Wobei da nun die Frage ist, ob da überhaupt jemand mit Migrationshintergrund oder nicht cis-heterosexueller Orientierung dabei ist.
Scheint recht wenig divers zu sein das Kabinett auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Radwege in Kommunen sind ... [Spannungsaufbau] ... [wer weiß es?] ... [gleich kommts] ... *Kommunalpolitik*. [Nein? Doch! Ohh!]
> Da hat der Bundesverkehrsminister also herzlich wenig mit zu tun.


Na mal doch die Wand an, was du nicht sagst, da wäre ich ja jetzt ohne deine Anmerkung nie nie nicht darauf gekommen. 

Nur stell dir vor, es ging mir dabei vor allen um fianzielle Bundesförderungen beim Ausbau, weil über die kann eben auch der Bundesverkehrsminister und sein Ministerium den kommunalen Radwegeausbau mitfördern!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vp9hw9tRSpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na wer hätte das nur denken können, sobald er mal 3 Sekunden darüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da nun die Frage ist, ob da überhaupt jemand mit Migrationshintergrund oder nicht cis-heterosexueller Orientierung dabei ist.
> Scheint recht wenig divers zu sein das Kabinett auf den ersten Blick.


Bei Migrationshintergrund würde ich dir noch Recht geben dass da was fehlen könnte (bekommt Özdemir wirklich nichts ab?). 
Der gerundet repräsentative Anteil an nicht heterosexuellen Menschen von 16 dürfte aber bei 0 liegen. Ist also damit repräsentativ  .


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

Wolfgang Kubicki hat wieder große Klappe gehabt:



> Der stellvertretende FDP-Vorsitzende Wolfgang Kubicki hat bei Weltärztepräsident Frank Ulrich Montgomery laut dessen Angabe um Verzeihung dafür gebeten, dass er diesen „Saddam Hussein der Ärzteschaft“ genannt habe und ihn damit mit dem ehemaligen irakischen Diktator verglich.
> 
> „Er hat mich angerufen und sich entschuldigt“, sagte Montgomery dem RedaktionsNetzwerk Deutschland. Er habe bei dem Vergleich „nicht an den Massenmörder gedacht, sondern nur an dessen Schnurrbart“. Montgomery sagte weiter: „Dass er sich entschuldigt, hat Stil.“
> 
> Die Äußerung Kubickis war beim FDP-Landesparteitag im schleswig-holsteinischen Neumünster gefallen und kam als Reaktion auf Montgomerys anhaltende Kritik an den Liberalen. Bei „Maybrit Illner“ hatte Montgomery unter anderem von einem „Freiheitsgesäusel der FDP“ gesprochen.


Quelle: „Saddam Hussein der Ärzteschaft“ - Kubicki entschuldigt sich bei Montgomery für Äußerung

Immerhin hat er sich noch dafür entschuldigt.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Migrationshintergrund würde ich dir noch Recht geben dass da was fehlen könnte (bekommt Özdemir wirklich nichts ab?).
> Der gerundet repräsentative Anteil an nicht heterosexuellen Menschen von 16 dürfte aber bei 0 liegen. Ist also damit repräsentativ  .



Bei etwa 7-10% LGBT in der Bevölkerung wäre das schon mindestens einer nach meiner Prozentrechnung.
0,07 * 16 = 1,12

Mit Westerwelle und Spahn, hatte es da mit der Repräsentation in den letzten Regierungen auch geklappt, wobei es diesmal durchaus auch eine lesbische Frau sein könnte.

In dieser internationalen Studie werden für Deutschland sogar 11% angegeben.








						"Je jünger, desto queerer"
					

Eine Umfrage unter Menschen aus 27 Ländern in aller Welt zeigt, dass sich insbesondere junge Menschen als Mitglied der queeren Community ansehen. (Szene - International)




					www.queer.de


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit Westerwelle und Spahn, hatte es da mit der Repräsentation in den letzten Regierungen auch geklappt, wobei es diesmal durchaus auch eine lesbische Frau sein könnte.


Alice Weidel ist lesbisch.


----------



## Eckism (22. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alice Weidel ist lesbisch.


Als Innenministerin perfekt.


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei etwa 7-10% LGBT in der Bevölkerung wäre das schon mindestens einer nach meiner Prozentrechnung.
> 0,07 * 16 = 1,12
> 
> Mit Westerwelle und Spahn, hatte es da mit der Repräsentation in den letzten Regierungen auch geklappt, wobei es diesmal durchaus auch eine lesbische Frau sein könnte.
> ...





> Nur zwei Drittel (68 Prozent) der Generation Z beschreiben sich als heterosexuell


Also manchmal bekomme ich das Gefühl das es aktuell einfach nur "uncool" ist Heterosexuell zu sein. Ich will da jetzt nicht auf Minderheiten rumhacken oder ähnliches, mir ist das völlig egal was andere Menschen privat machen, aber 68% kommen mir absurd gering vor.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Also manchmal bekomme ich das Gefühl das es aktuell einfach nur "uncool" ist Heterosexuell zu sein. Ich will da jetzt nicht auf Minderheiten rumhacken oder ähnliches, mir ist das völlig egal was andere Menschen privat machen, aber 68% kommen mir absurd gering vor.



Warum? Schon um 1950 wurde erkannt, dass jeder Mensch potentiell Bisexuell ist, sich die Gauß-Glockenkurve dann aber durch die Gesellschaft verschiebt.









						Datei:Skala der sexuellen Orientierung.png – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## seahawk (22. November 2021)

Heterosexualität ist wie ein Leben lang nur Vanilleeis essen - langweilig. Lieber mal an etwas anderem lecken.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum? Schon um 1950 wurde erkannt, dass jeder Mensch potentiell Bisexuell ist, sich die Gauß-Glockenkurve dann aber durch die Gesellschaft verschiebt.


Wurde das nicht damals von Siggi Freund seinen Kumpel Carl Gustav Jung behauptet?
Soviel ich weiß ist die These bis heute umstritten.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Heterosexualität ist wie ein Leben lang nur Vanilleeis essen - langweilig. Lieber mal an etwas anderem lecken.



Ich würde sagen wie bei allem, hängt davon ab was man selbst draus macht. Auch heteros müssen nicht vanilla sein 





RyzA schrieb:


> Wurde das nicht damals von Siggi Freund seinen Kumpel Carl Gustav Jung behauptet?
> Soviel ich weiß ist die These bis heute umstritten.



Nö in dem Fall empirisch durch Kinsey untersucht. 








						Alfred Charles Kinsey – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Sigmund Freud war auch ein paar Jahrzehnte eher dran (1856 - 1939).


----------



## Nightslaver (22. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Heterosexualität ist wie ein Leben lang nur Vanilleeis essen - langweilig. Lieber mal an etwas anderem lecken.


Einen noch sinnfrei-blöderen Vergleich, der so auch fast schon von einem pubertierenden 12 Jährigen stammen könnte, hast du wohl nicht gefunden?
Sexualität sucht man sich nicht aus, da kannst du noch soviele Alternativen hinstellen, wenn dich auf Grund deiner Sexualität nicht ansprechen können ist das nunmal so.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen wie bei allem, hängt davon ab was man selbst draus macht. Auch heteros müssen nicht vanilla sein


Müssen muss nichts, aber nicht alles muss...
Es gibt nunmal Menschen die können halt mit gewissen Dingen absolut nichts anfangen, genauso wie eine homosexuelle Person sich halt auch unter Umständen absolut nicht für eine hetrosexuelle Beziehung zu Mann / Frau erwärmen kann.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö in dem Fall empirisch durch Kinsey untersucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso... der sagt mir was. Vom Kinsey-Report hatte ich schon mal gehört.
Aber Wikipedia Artikel ist wirklich mager.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

Ein Teil steht hier drin.




__





						Kinsey-Skala – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal Menschen die können halt mit gewissen Dingen absolut nichts anfangen, genauso wie eine homosexuelle Person sich halt auch unter Umständen für keine hetrosexuelle Beziehung mit Mann / Frau erwärmen kann.



Das war jetzt mehr auf Fetischen, BDSM etc. vs. vanilla bezogen. 

Also völlig unabhängig von den Geschlechtsidentitäten und sexuellen Orientierungen der beteiligten Menschen.

Zumindest hatte ich den Satz von seahawk so verstanden, dass er halt auf das "vanilla" anspielt.


----------



## seahawk (22. November 2021)

Eigentlich meinte ich nicht "vanilla", eher dass man sich selber nicht einschränken darf. Die einzige Person, die die eigene Sexualität definieren sollte, ist man selbst. Ich tue mich mit diesen ganz Begriffen in beiden Richtungen nur noch schwer. Der Mensch ist mehr als seine Sexualität. Ich kenne Homo-Paare, die wirklich eine extrem klassische Rollenverteilung in der Beziehung pflegen und ich kenne Heteromänner und -frauen, die in jeder Hinsicht queer sind, bis auf das Geschlecht, das sie antörnt.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Heterosexualität ist wie ein Leben lang nur Vanilleeis essen - langweilig. Lieber mal an etwas anderem lecken.


Bei uns gibt es den Satz: "Ein bißchen Bi schadet nie!"  

Aber ich hätte da kein Interesse dran. Wobei man als hetero Mann aber auch bewerten kann ob andere Männer attraktiv sind ohne gleich bisexuell zu sein. Nur Filme wo Männer Sexualkontakt mit anderen Männern haben, die kann ich mir nicht angucken. 

Ich frage mich auch immer wieder wie manche scheinbare Hetero Schauspieler homosexuelle Rollen (glaubwürdig) spielen können. Dann müssen die ja auch ein bißchen Bi sein.

Aber wir schweifen vom eigentlichen Politikthema ab.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch immer wieder wie manche scheinbare Hetero Schauspieler homosexuelle Rollen (glaubwürdig) spielen können. Dann müssen die ja auch ein bißchen Bi sein.



Oder einfach gute Schauspieler. 

Du hast da recht viele Vorurteile drin in dem Post.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder einfach gute Schauspieler.


Auch möglich. Wobei das schon teilweise echt grenzwertig ist und als Hetero bestimmt eine starke Überwindung kostet.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast da recht viele Vorurteile drin in dem Post.


Ja? Welche denn? Müssen jetzt alle hier schreiben das sie Bi oder homo toll finden?
Wenn das andere ausleben wollen können sie das gerne machen. Ich möchte bei mir sowas nicht und weiß das ich hetero bin.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

Offenheit und einander zuhören hilft bekanntlich Vorurteile abzubauen.









						Bisexuelle - warum werden sie nicht ernst genommen? - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

"Besser bi als nie!", "Zu viel bi macht's Arschloch hie!" - Es gibt so viele dumme Sprüche über Bisexuelle. Und jeder einzelne macht klar: Richtig ernst genommen werden sie oft nicht. In dieser Folge wollen wir herausfinden, ab wann man eigentlich bisexuell ist und mit welchen Problemen und...




					www.br.de
				





-----------------









						Ampel: Karl Lauterbach ist wohl nicht als Gesundheitsminister vorgesehen
					

Wer wird was in der Ampelregierung? Das entscheidet sich erst in diesen Stund...




					www.t-online.de
				












						Christian Lindner denkt schon an die nächste Wahl
					

Noch ist die Ampelkoalition nicht in trockenen Tüchern, da schaut FDP-Chef Ch...




					www.t-online.de
				




Wahlalter auf 16 Jahre senken würde den Grünen und der FDP da sicher auch entgegen kommen.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Offenheit und einander zuhören hilft bekanntlich Vorurteile abzubauen.


Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Was waren an meinen Äußerungen konkret Vorurteile?

Und ich bin eigentlich offen und locker und toleriere andere sexuelle Orientierungen als auch Geschlechter.
Nur persönlich lehne ich so ein Leben für mich ab. Das ist meine persönliche Entscheidung.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wahlalter auf 16 Jahre senken würde den Grünen und der FDP da sicher auch entgegen kommen.


Dafür bin ich auch. Hatte ich schon am Anfang hier im Thread geschrieben.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Was waren an meinen Äußerungen konkret Vorurteile?



z.B. s.u.



RyzA schrieb:


> Nur persönlich lehne ich so ein Leben für mich ab.



Denkst du nicht das nicht cis-heterosexuelle Menschen genauso leben wie alle anderen Menschen auch?
Nämlich ganz normal und doch jeder individuell.

Nightslaver hatte es oben schon geschrieben, die sexuelle Orientierung ist eine angeborene biologische Veranlagung. Das sucht sich keiner aus. Genauso wenig wie die Haut- oder Augenfarbe.
Erst recht nicht in einer Welt, in der Menschen aufgrund ihrer vom vermeintlichen Mainstream abweichenden sexuellen Orientierung unter Diskriminierungserfahrungen leiden. Kein Mensch möchte diskriminiert werden.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Denkst du nicht das nicht cis-heterosexuelle Menschen genauso leben wie alle anderen Menschen auch?
> Nämlich ganz normal und doch jeder individuell.


Ich habe nicht gemeint, dass es nicht normal (für sie) ist, sondern das ich so ein Leben persönlich* für mich *ablehne.
Weil ich nun mal nicht auf Männer, Transgender usw stehe.
Und wenn ich schreibe, dass ich mir Liebesszenen unter Männern nicht gerne angucke, ist das kein Vorurteil, sondern ein Urteil. Nämlich mein ganz persönliches. Und da gibt es viele Hetero Männer die das ähnlich sehen.

Mir kommt es eher so vor als wäre es hip auf so einen Zug mit aufzuspringen. Man kann ja tolerant und offen demgegenüber sein, aber man muß doch nicht so leben, wenn man das gar nicht will. Das ist jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

Deine Aussagen klingen aber schon so, als würdest du das mindestens unbewusst als nicht gleichwertig betrachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest in der Regierung scheint es 50:50 zu sein. Also so wie es sein soll.
> 
> Wobei da nun die Frage ist, ob da überhaupt jemand mit Migrationshintergrund oder nicht cis-heterosexueller Orientierung dabei ist.
> Scheint recht wenig divers zu sein das Kabinett auf den ersten Blick.



Zur sexuellen Orientierung der Leute weiß ich nichts und interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht - als Sexualpartner für mich schließe ich die schon aus ganz anderen Gründen bis auf weiteres aus und die Sexualität von Leuten, mit denen ich sowieso keine sexuellen Kontakte suche, geht mir am A vorbei .

Aber bei Migrationshintergrund hast du recht, da ist die Regierung definitiv nicht repräsentativ. Stört mich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter, denn "repräsentativ sein" ist überhaupt nicht die Aufgabe eine Regierung. Die soll sachlich vernünftig in den vom Parlament gesetzten Rahmen regieren und dafür nimmt man idealerweise die jeweils geeignesten Leute ungeachtet Geschlecht, Partnerwahl oder Herkunft.

Das Volk bzw. dessen Meinung repräsentieren soll dagegen das Parlament, da wäre eine passende Zusammensetzung also wichtig. Allerdings rate ich auch an der Stelle zu Vorsicht mit irgendwelchen Quoten - so komplett verhunzt ist die Integration in Deutschland nämlich trotz allem nicht und auch das Verhalten und die Ansichten der Geschlechter und Sexualorientierungen unterscheiden sich, trotz intensivster Indoktrinierung von Wiege an, nur mäßig. Viel größer sind die Unterschiede dagegen über politische Ausrichtungen und Lebensentwürfe hinweg. Für eine auf konservative Wirtschafts- und Außenpolitik wertlegende, Naturschutz als optional erachtende und einen starken Staat wünschende, frauenfokussierte bisexuelle MtF-Person mit Migrationshintergrund kann es deswegen durchaus sinnvoller sein, sich von erzkatholischen (nicht-Bio-)CDU-Kartoffel repräsentieren lassen, als von einer öko-liberal internationalistischen frauenfokussierten, bisexuellen MtF-Linken mit Migrationshintergrund.

Ich persönlich weiß nicht einmal, mit Sicherheit, wo die von mir gewählte Direktkandidatin herkommt und welche sexuelle Orientierung hat, welche soziale Rolle oder gar welches Geschlecht ist hat. Trotzdem gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sie mich besser repräsentiert hätte, als der AFD-Kandidat. (Dem ich jetzt einfach mal unterstelle, dass sich Geschlecht und Rolle fehlerfrei aus dem Namen ableiten lassen.)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum? Schon um 1950 wurde erkannt, dass jeder Mensch potentiell Bisexuell ist, sich die Gauß-Glockenkurve dann aber durch die Gesellschaft verschiebt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? "Das schwul-lesbische Handbuch über Coming-Out, gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaften und Homosexualität" als Quelle für die "Normalverteilung der geschlechtlichen Orientierung bei der Geburt", gleichgesetzt mit "sexueller Orientierung"?
Wie bitte schön will man vor der Pubertät überhaupt irgend etwas über die sexuelle Orientierung aussagen können??




DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö in dem Fall empirisch durch Kinsey untersucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinsey hat die Skala unter dem Diagramm entwickelt und könnte auch die Quelle für das "tatsächliche Sexualverhalten der Bevölkerung" sein. (Wobei zu beachten ist, dass Kinseys Daten natürlich nur für die damalige US-Bevölkerung zutreffend sind und auch da afaik umstritten ist, wie repräsentativ die Teilnehmer und wie offen ihre Antworten waren.)
Aber es wäre mir vollkommen neu, dass er empirische Angaben zur späteren sexuellen Orientierung von Säuglingen gemacht hätte. Aber genau auf diese überaus fragwürdige Kurve über der Skala bezieht sich ja deine Aussage, jeder Mensch wäre ab Geburt zunächst mal bisexuell.

Rein evolutionsbiologisch wäre das jedenfalls sehr merkwürdig, denn _Homo sapiens_ tendiert ganz offensichtlich zu (serieller) Monogamie, was eine voll-bisexuelle Lebensweise zur Ausnahme macht und eine zumindest zeitweise Entscheidung für homo- oder heterosexuell erfordert. 50% Anteil gelebete Homosexualität ist aber kein evolutionär stabiles Konzept, sondern wird mangels Reproduktionserfolg ausselektiert.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen klingen aber schon so, als würdest du das mindestens unbewusst als nicht gleichwertig betrachten.


Gesellschaftlich mag es gleichwertig sein. Aber persönlich würde ich so ein Leben für mich aus den genannten Gründen ablehnen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber genau auf diese überaus fragwürdige Kurve über der Skala bezieht sich ja deine Aussage, jeder Mensch wäre ab Geburt zunächst mal bisexuell.



Die Aussage stammt von Kinsey selbst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rein evolutionsbiologisch wäre das jedenfalls sehr merkwürdig, denn _Homo sapiens_ tendiert ganz offensichtlich zu (serieller) Monogamie, was eine voll-bisexuelle Lebensweise zur Ausnahme macht und eine zumindest zeitweise Entscheidung für homo- oder heterosexuell erfordert. 50% Anteil gelebete Homosexualität ist aber kein evolutionär stabiles Konzept, sondern wird mangels Reproduktionserfolg ausselektiert.



Wie kommst du darauf?
Schon in der Antike war Homo und Bisexualität weit verbreitet. Und bekanntlich bleibt es im Leben der Menschen in der Regel nicht bei einem sexuellen Kontakt, so dass auch wenn bei einem Mann von 100 sexuellen Kontakten nur 5 mit einer Frau stattfinden und zu Nachwuchs führen immer noch die europäische Geburtenrate deutlich übertroffen wird. 

Im Tierreich finden bei den Stockenten oder den Giraffen weit über 50% der sexuellen Kontakte gleichgeschlechtlich statt. Bei den Giraffen sogar 90%.









						10 Tierarten, die zeigen, dass Homosexualität natürlich ist | DW | 08.08.2017
					

Homosexualität ist im Tierreich weit verbreitet. Wie Studien zeigen, praktizieren etwa 1500 Tierarten gleichgeschlechtlichen Geschlechtsverkehr. Petting, Oralsex, Besteigungen: Hier sind ein paar Beispiele.




					www.dw.com
				











						Wer nicht fragt, stirbt dumm! - Schwule Tiere - Serie streamen | ARTE
					

Die Serie ist todkomisches Schulfernsehen für Erwachsene. In dieser Folge: Ist Homosexualität widernatürlich? Widernatürlich würde heißen, nicht den natürlichen Anlagen sämtlicher Lebewesen entsprechend. Professor Schnauzbart sieht sich im Tierreich um und zeigt, dass Ethnologen in der Natur...




					www.arte.tv
				











						Schwule Pinguine und trans*Fische? - Queerness in der Tierwelt - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

Packt euch was zu Trinken ein, einen Snack und vielleicht noch die Sonnenbrille - wir machen heute gemeinsam einen Ausflug in den Tierpark Hellabrunn. Wir sind für diese Folge nicht nur zum Spaß im Zoo, sondern wir wollen mehr über queere Tiere herausfinden - von schwulen Pinguinen bis zu...




					www.br.de


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen klingen aber schon so, als würdest du das mindestens unbewusst als nicht gleichwertig betrachten.


Aha, also wenn man sich nur zu einem Geschlecht hingezogen fühlt diskriminiert man alle anderen?


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2021)

Es ging um das "so ein Leben". Wo ich mich frage, was für ein ungewöhnliches Leben sich Ryza da denn so vorstellen mag.









						Debatte Schwulenhass unter Linken: Ich hab nichts gegen Schwule, aber…
					

Fortschritte in Sachen LGBTI kamen in Deutschland vergleichsweise spät. Das liegt auch an den Linken und Linksliberalen hierzulande.




					taz.de
				




Aber auch viele queere Leute tragen aufgrund der Umgebung in der sie aufgewachsen sind diese Queernegativität in sich. 









						Wenn LGBTIQ* sich selbst hassen - internalisierte Queerfeindlichkeit - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

Stellt euch vor, ihr schaut mit euren Eltern einen Film. In dem Film spielt ein sehr femininer, geschminkter, schwuler Mann mit. Bei vielen (queeren) Leuten löst diese Situation tatsächlich ein unangenehmes Gefühl aus. Was komisch klingt, hat sogar einen Namen: Gay Shame. Wir stellen uns die...




					www.br.de


----------



## Eckism (23. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ging um das "so ein Leben"....


...für sich.
Wenn dann schon komplett zitieren.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ging um das "so ein Leben". Wo ich mich frage, was für ein ungewöhnliches Leben sich Ryza da denn so vorstellen mag.


Das hat mit außergewöhnlich gar nichts zu tun. Ich muß mich doch nicht rechtfertigen warum ich hetero bin.


----------



## seahawk (23. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ging um das "so ein Leben". Wo ich mich frage, was für ein ungewöhnliches Leben sich Ryza da denn so vorstellen mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade beim zweiten Link tue ich mich schwer. Sexualität ist nicht alles und so wie es okay ist, wenn Frauen andere stark geschmickte und tussig auftretende Frauen nicht mögen dürfen, so muss dass auch für homosexuelle Männer möglich sein andere Homosexuelle aufgrund deren Verhaltens nicht zu mögen. Zu einer echten Gleichberechtigung gehört auch, dass man nicht gemocht werden darf. Niemand sieht schließlich eine Diskriminierung wenn jemand den typischen,  toxischen, cis-normativen Heteromann nicht leiden kann.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2021)

Hattest du nur die Beschreibung gelesen oder reingehört?

Und:
Zu einer offenen Gesellschaft gehört jeden als Mensch so zu tolerieren und akzeptieren wie er ist.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was am Ende bei der Studie rauskommt:








						Sachsen: Online-Umfrage soll vielfältige Lebenslagen untersuchen
					

Sachsen will mehr über seine queere Bevölkerung erfahren: Das Justizministerium bittet daher, sich anonym an einer Online-Umfrage zu beteiligen. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Schließlich ist die Politik in Sachsen nicht nur durch die seit Jahrzehnten von der CDU geführten Regierung sondern auch von einer großen rechtsextremen Opposition geprägt.


-----------------










						Warten auf die Ampel-Koalition: Wir wollen endlich wieder regiert werden
					

Die alte Regierung wabert vor sich hin, die neue verhandelt, anstatt zu hande...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## seahawk (23. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hattest du nur die Beschreibung gelesen oder reingehört?
> 
> Und:
> Zu einer offenen Gesellschaft gehört jeden als Mensch so zu tolerieren und akzeptieren wie er ist.


Das halte ich für grundsätzlich falsch, sonst tolerieren und akzeptieren wir Nazis und Islamisten und vor allem gilt es nicht in den privaten Bereich. Es steht jeder Person frei einen Film nicht zu schauen, weil sie eine Schauspieler*in nicht mag.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2021)

Ich habe gesagt den Menschen zu tolerieren/akzeptieren. 
Extremistische Aussagen und Handlungen sowie Straftaten insbesondere Hasskriminalität sind in keinem Fall zu tolerieren. Da ist ein entsprechend konsequentes Handeln von Polizei und Justiz erforderlich.

In beiden Fällen gilt besonders Art. 1 GG: "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar".

Und auch Art. 3 Abs 3. GG: "Niemand darf wegen seines Geschlechtes bzw. seiner Geschlechtsidentität, seiner sexuellen Identität/Orientierung, seiner Abstammung, seiner Rasse, seiner Sprache, seiner Heimat und Herkunft, seines Glaubens, seiner religiösen oder politischen Anschauungen benachteiligt oder bevorzugt werden. Niemand darf wegen seiner Behinderung benachteiligt werden."

Gerade in diesen unsicheren Zeiten aktuell, zeigt sich wie wichtig Grundgesetz und Menschenrechte sind.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Wenn ich als Hetero schreibe, dass ich mir keine Homoerotik angucken möchte, dann braucht sich dadurch kein Schwuler diskrimiert fühlen. Und ich glaube die meisten würden das auch verstehen.
Und wenn ich schreibe, das ich als Hetero, auch wie ein Hetero leben möchte, dann erst Recht nicht.
Ich toleriere und akzeptiere ja trotzdem solche Menschen.


----------



## seahawk (23. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt den Menschen zu tolerieren/akzeptieren.
> Extremistische Aussagen und Handlungen sowie Straftaten insbesondere Hasskriminalität sind in keinem Fall zu tolerieren. Da ist ein entsprechend konsequentes Handeln von Polizei und Justiz erforderlich.
> 
> In beiden Fällen gilt besonders Art. 1 GG: "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar".
> ...


Das hat aber gar nichts mit dem Podcast zu tun. Diskriminierung zwischen Privatpersonen ohne jegliche Art von rechtlicher Beziehung geht gar nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2021)

Kommt aber leider halt regelmäßig trotzdem vor.









						Diskriminierungserfahrungen Jugendlicher
					

Es gibt verschiedene Ausprägungen von Diskriminierung: individuelle, institutionelle und strukturelle. Nachfolgend wird erläutert, in welchen konkreten Formen Jugendliche in ihrem Alltag Diskriminierung erfahren.




					www.bpb.de
				




-------------------------









						Koalitionsverhandlungen
					

Koalitionsverhandlungen




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (23. November 2021)

Wieso leider?  Das ist persönliche Freiheit.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2021)

Die da endet, wo die Rechte anderer verletzt werden.


----------



## seahawk (23. November 2021)

Es ist aber kein Recht von einer anderen Person gemocht zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2021)

Es muss aber trotzdem ein respektvoller Umgang möglich sein. Etwas das viele verlernt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Aussage stammt von Kinsey selbst.



Auf welche methodisch-empirisch soliden Erkenntnisse stützte er diese Behauptung zu unbekannter Zeit an unbekanntem Ort?



> Wie kommst du darauf?



Das habe ich dagelegt.

Und weder nicht-quantitative historische Anekdoten noch Verweise auf nicht-monogame Tierarten sind geeignete Gegenargumente. Die Betrachtung vom rein männlichen Standpunkt in deinem eigenen Text sowieso nicht - Männchen, die sich nicht erfolgreich fortpflanzen, sind egal und bei vielen Arten die Regel. Aber damit Weibchen im Schnitt jede zweite Fortplanzungmöglichkeit ausschlagen können, bräuchte man eine wesentlich vorteilhaftere Kombination aus Fortpflanzungszeitraum, Schwangerschafts- und Pflegedauer und Kinder- bzw. Kindsbettsterblichkeit, als sie im Naturzustand für _Homo sapiens_ anzunehmen ist. Selbst wenn man die das europäische Mittelalter betrachtet, für das man wohl eine erzwungene Quote von annähernd 0% homosexuell lebender Frauen annehmen muss (leider), wurden nur wenig mehr als die für den bloßen Arterhalt nötigen je zwei langfristig überlebenden Nachkommen erreicht. Im Naturzustand, ohne Landwirtschaft, Lagerhaltung und wenigstens die damalige rudimentäre Heilkunde, wäre der Fortpflanzungserfolg noch einmal geringer sein und würde keine Reserven für den von dir postulierten Verzicht auf (über) 50% der Fortpflanzungschancen lassen.

Ich würde es umgekehrt sogar für plausibel halten, dass gerade die von Kinsey und späteren Forschern in westlich-aufgeschlossener Gesellschaft ermittelten Anteile bisexuell interessierter Menschen gegenüber der angeborenen Orientierung deutlich erhöht ist. Denn auch wenn man seine Präferenzen hinsichtlich Liebe nicht um 180° drehen kann, gibt es durchaus die Möglichkeit, ihre Ausrichtung zu trainieren/formen und vor allem gibt es auch Sex einfach aus Spaß an der Freude. Da schafft die moderne Gesellschaft, insbesondere in der damaligen Form, mit zeitweise geschlechtsgetrennter Lebensweise trotz aller vorgehängten Prüderie durchaus für zusätzlich gelebte Homosexualität und entsprechende Denkanregung war, trotz aller Verbote, sowieso immer in Umlauf.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2021)

Die Sexualität von Frauen spielte doch bis vor 50 Jahren eh nie eine Rolle.










						Ampel-Koalition: Migranten dringend gesucht
					

Warum werden für das Kabinett keine Menschen mit Migrationsgeschichte gehandelt? Ist das die Modernisierung, die die Ampel-Parteien meinen?




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Don-71 (23. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Sexualität von Frauen spielte doch bis vor 50 Jahren eh nie eine Rolle.


Wie man so einen vollkommenden super Quatsch auch nur schreiben kann, ist mir unbegreiflich!

Die *Sexualität der Frau* ist seit 50 Jahren *weniger* von politischem Interesse, davor war sie *ein elementares Interesse aller Groß und Mittelmächte und führenden Eliten, quer über dem Globus!*

Glaubst du allen ernstes oder bist so naiv, das Hexenverfolgung (in der Regel heilkundige Frauen), keinen wirklichen Zugang zu Bildung, gesellschaftliche Moralvorstellungen mit ganzen Epochen/Decaden, sind zufällig entstanden, wieder quer über den Globus?
Die Sexualität der Frau war spätesten ab dem 15 Jahrhundert in der moderneren Welt, aber auch wahrscheinlich schon im Altertum ein elemtares politische Interesse, um die Kriege von "Morgen" führen zu können, denn ohne Nachkommen, keine Soldaten und somit keine Aussicht auf ein erfolgreiches Krieg führen.
Die *durchschnittliche* Geburtenrate z.B. einer englischen Frau, lag im 19 Jahrhundert bei 7-8 Kinder, glaubst du allen ernstes das war Zufall oder nicht von staatlichen/politischen und auch gesellschaftlichen Interesse und gesteuert?

In der arabischen Welt ist das z.B. immer noch elemtare "Strategie", die westliche und asiatische Frau hat eher das "Glück", das heutzutage Technik mehr im Vordergrund steht, denn Manpower, andernfalls würde ich stark davon ausgehen, dass sowohl in Asien als auch im "Westen" legal keine  Verhütungsmittel zu erwerben wären und der gesellschaftliche Druck auf Frauen die auf Fortpflanzung freiwillig verzichten, ungleich höher!


----------



## Anthropos (24. November 2021)

Eben gelesen, dass heute Nachmittag der Koalitionsvertrag vorgestellt werden soll. Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie man so einen vollkommenden super Quatsch auch nur schreiben kann, ist mir unbegreiflich!
> 
> Die *Sexualität der Frau* ist seit 50 Jahren *weniger* von politischem Interesse, davor war sie *ein elementares Interesse aller Groß und Mittelmächte und führenden Eliten, quer über dem Globus!*
> 
> ...



Das zeigt doch gerade, dass es da keine selbstbestimmte Sexualität der Frauen gab, sondern sie als "Objekte" des Mannes angesehen wurden.
Die Emanzipation der Frauen kam erst in den 70er-Jahren durch die Frauenbewegung.








						„Mein Bauch gehört mir“ – ein Überblick
					

Bis in die 70er Jahre waren Abtreibungen strikt verboten – die unrühmliche Geschichte des Paragraphen 218




					taz.de
				




Das zeigt sich auch daran, dass es zu lesbischen Frauen auch fast keine Quellen gibt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUYoRm-up-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Eben gelesen, dass heute Nachmittag der Koalitionsvertrag vorgestellt werden soll. Bin sehr gespannt.



Die Ministerien sind gerade durchgesickert. Verkehr geht nun doch an die FDP.









						Ampel-Koalition
					

Ampel-Koalition




					www.tagesschau.de
				




*Aktuelle Zusammenfassung:*
Zusammenfassend dreht sich der Vertrag in vielen Punkten um Aufgaben des Klimaschutzes und um soziale Fragen.

*Eine Gesellschaft des Respekts schaffen und ausbauen*
Um die Teilhabe in der Gesellschaft zu verbessern, werden folgende Ziele aufgeführt:

Bürgergeld (ersetzt Hartz IV, höhere Grundbeträge, bessere Weiterbildungs- und Qualifizierungsangebote)
Mindestlohn: 12 Euro
Ausbildungsplatzgarantie, BAföG-Reform
Wahlrecht bei Bundestags- und Europawahlen ab 16 Jahren

*Klimaschutz soll ausgebaut werden*
Ziel der neuen Regierung soll ein verbesserter Klimaschutz bei gleichzeitigem Erhalt des Industriestandortes sein. Dafür steht im Koalitionsvertrag:

massiver Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien und der dafür notwendigen Planungsverfahren
Investitionen in Wasserstoffwirtschaft
Erhöhung der Mittel für Forschung und Entwicklung auf 3,5 % des Bruttoinlandsprodukt (BIP)
Stärkung von Innovationsregionen
E-Mobilität einschließlich flächendeckender Ladeinfrastruktur, starker Öffentlicher Nahverkehr (ÖPNV), moderne Deutsche Bahn

*Deutschland soll digitaler werden*
Um die Digitalisierung weiter auszubauen und bundesweit zu verbessern, haben die Koalitionäre in den Vertrag aufgenommen:

digitale Verwaltung durch Entbürokratisierung und Standardisierung ausbauen
Beschleunigung und Entbürokratisierung der Digitalisierung in den Schulen
Digitalpakt 2.0 wird auf den Weg gebracht
beschleunigte Planungs- und Genehmigungsverfahren, Ausstattung der Behörden mit der notwendigen Technik, standardisierte IT-Schnittstellen zwischen Bund und Ländern
digitales Portal für Umweltdaten

*Stärkung der Pflege*
Um vor allem die Gesundheits- und Pflegeversorgung zu stützen und den Herausforderunegn der Covid-19-Pandemie besser entgegentreten zu können, plant die künftige Regierung folgendes:

eine bessere finanzielle Anerkennung und bessere Arbeitsbedingungen für Pflegekräfte
höhere Löhne in der Altenpflege
Einrichtung eines Corona-Krisenstabes

*Bezahlbaren Wohnraum schaffen und erhalten*
Das Wohnungsproblem bildet einen weiteren Schwerpunkt im Koalitionsvertrag:

Schaffung von jährlich 400.000 neuen Wohnungen, darunter 100.000 öffentlich gefördert
Bildung eines Bündnisses "bezahlbarer Wohnraum" und Schaffung eines eigenen Bauministeriums
Verlängerung Mietpreisbremse (Begrenzung des Mietanstiegs in angespannten Märkten auf elf Prozent über drei Jahre)
einmaliger Heizkostenzuschuss für einkommensschwache Familien

*Kinder, Familie und Altersvorsorge stützen*
In den Bereichen Kinder und Familie sowie Altersvorsorge hat sich die Koalition diese Punkte auf die To-Do-Liste gesetzt:

Kindergrundsicherung
Steigerung Bildungsausgaben
Kinderrechte ins Grundgesetz
Einstieg in die Aktienrente

Quelle:








						Koalitionsvertrag fokussiert sich auf Umwelt und Soziales
					

Der Koalitionsvertrag der Ampel-Koalitionäre liegt vor. Für Landwirte wichtig: die Fokussierung auf Klimaschutz und Soziales.




					www.agrarheute.com


----------



## Don-71 (24. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das zeigt doch gerade, dass es da keine selbstbestimmte Sexualität der Frauen gab, sondern sie als "Objekte" des Mannes angesehen wurden.


Sehr richtig, aber deshalb kann man doch nicht schreiben, das die Sexualität von Frauen von keinem Interesse gewesen wäre, wenn sie gerade das Gegenteil war und man sie unter allen Umständen steuern wollte.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2021)

Es war die *selbstbestimmte* Sexualität der Frau gemeint.

------

In diesen Minuten wird der Koalitionsvertrag vorgestellt:








						tagesschau live - ARD Livestream von tagesschau24
					

tagesschau live - Nachrichten online schauen auf tagesschau.de. Nachrichten- und Informationsprogramm im ARD Livestream von tagesschau24. Mehr zu tagesschau24, u.a. eine Programmübersicht, finden Sie hier: https://programm.ard.de/TV/tagesschau24/Startseite Dieser Livestream enthält...




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die ersten Minuten hatte Scholz als künftiger Kanzler noch einmal die aktuell katastrophale Lage in der Corona-Pandemie beschrieben. "Die Lage ist ernst", sagte der SPD-Politiker bei der Vorstellung des Koalitionsvertrags von SPD, Grünen und FDP in Berlin.
Gerade ist Habeck zum Klimaschutz und Artensterben dran.
Lindner will das private Kapital entfesseln.

Hier kann der Koalitionsvertrag gelesen werden:


			https://www.spd.de/fileadmin/Dokumente/Koalitionsvertrag/Koalitionsvertrag_2021-2025.pdf
		


Gesundheitsminister*in soll von der SPD kommen. Wer den schwierigen Job machen muss, steht noch nicht fest.

Von einer niederländischen Zeitung wurde Scholz gerade nach der Steuerhinterziehung der Warburgbank gefragt.

Ansonsten soll viel für eine vielfältige und diverse Gesellschaft getan werden:








						Ampel-Koalition mit vielen queerpolitischen Versprechen
					

Artikel 3 soll geändert, ein Selbstbestimmungsgesetz für trans Menschen eingeführt und die Diskriminierung von Regenbogenfamilien beendet werden. Die neue Regierung hat sich viel vorgenommen. Aus der Community kommt viel Lob. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				












						Ampel-Koalition
					

Ampel-Koalition




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Hier einmal eine übersichtliche Auflistung:








						Koalitionsvertrag: Was die Ampel will
					

Der Mindestlohn wird erhöht, die Schuldenbremse wieder eingehalten, der Kohleausstieg soll vorgezogen und Cannabis legalisiert werden: Das sind die wichtigsten Punkte aus dem Koalitionsvertrag.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch möglich. Wobei das schon teilweise echt grenzwertig ist und als Hetero bestimmt eine starke Überwindung kostet.
> [...]



Öhm... wieso???


----------



## seahawk (24. November 2021)

Es fehlen viele wichtige Dinge. Ein Tempolimt, ein Ministerium für Diversity und Equity und eine klare Aussage zur grundgesetzlichen Gleichstellung aller sexuellen Identitäten. Es wäre auch schön Minister*innen mit Migrationshintergrund zu haben. Der nicht weiße Teil Deutschlands ist mal wieder nicht hinreichend repräsentiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Lindner will das private Kapital entfesseln.


Und genau darum ist dieser Mann, wie die FDP im allgemeinen, einfach nicht fähig an Regierungen beteiligt zu sein.
Wie viel Zucker will man dafür bitte noch dem "privaten Kapital" in den Hintern blasen, bis es sich mal "entfesselt"?

Abschaffung / Blockierung der Vermögenssteuer, weniger als 1% Erbschaftssteuer, Europas größter Niedriglohnsektor, die lächerliche Besteuerung von Aktiengewinnen, Steuergeschenke, usw. usf. reicht dafür wohl alles nicht.



> Es fehlen viele wichtige Dinge. ...ein Ministerium für Diversity und Equity...



Ja, bitte noch mehr unnütze extra Ministerien, für Menschen die halt keine dringenderen Sorgen besitzen und mehr gelernt haben als über ihr Befindlichkeiten zu klagen und dafür dann Millionen und Milliarden an Steuergeldern verbrennen wollen, davon haben wir in Deutschland eindeutig zu wenige...


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> klare Aussage zur grundgesetzlichen Gleichstellung aller sexuellen Identitäten.



Das wird mit der Änderung von Art. 3 geschehen. Dort wird "sexuelle Identität" ergänzt. Konkrete Formulierungen stehen aber wohl noch aus, um sich die Zustimmung der CDU in Bundestag und Bundesrat zu sichern.



			
				https://www.queer.de/detail.php?article_id=40545 schrieb:
			
		

> *Für den Schutz von LGBTI im Grundgesetz braucht die Ampel-Koalition die Stimmen der Union. Wie will die neue Regierung auf CDU/CSU zugehen?*
> 
> _Ulle Schauws:_
> Wir sind seit Jahren im Gespräch mit den Abgeordneten der Union und könnten viele von der Bedeutung dieser Grundgesetzänderung überzeugen. Gerade bei den Rechtspolitiker*innen gab es viel Offenheit gegenüber dem Gesetzentwurf, die wir mit der FDP und der Linken in den Bundestag eingebracht haben. Wir haben uns im Koalitionsvertrag auf keine konkrete Formulierung geeinigt (dies gilt übrigens auch bei der Ersetzung des Begriffs "Rasse"). Damit wollen wir die Chance erhöhen, in den Verhandlungen einen Kompromiss mit der Union zu finden. Unser erklärtes Ziel ist, dass wir für alle queeren Menschen eine Lösung finden, die den grundrechtlichen Schutz sowohl für Lesben, Schwule und Bisexuelle als auch für trans- und intergeschlechtliche sowie nichtbinäre Menschen gewährleisten wird. Im Schulterschluss mit der Community gilt es jetzt, sehr geschlossen einzustehen für diese Grundgesetzänderung, um die Zwei-Drittel Mehrheit mit der Union zu erreichen.



siehe auch:








						Grünen-Politikerin Ulle Schauws über den Koalitionsvertrag: "Das Transsexuellengesetz wird bald in die Geschichte gehen"
					

Die Ampelkoalition will einen queerpolitischen Aufbruch. Ulle Schauws von den Grünen erklärt, wie der konkret aussehen soll.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






seahawk schrieb:


> Ministerium für Diversity und Equity



Es wird zumindest ein Programm geben:
"[Wir] bringen in der Arbeitswelt das Diversity Management voran, insbesondere im Mittelstand und im öffentlichen Dienst."
Mal sehen was sich in den Bundesbehörden, die direkt den Bundesministerien unterstellt sind, wo nun auch neue Minister sitzen, so ändert.

Gerade wenn nun auch die Bürgerrechte wieder ernst genommen werden, die die CDU-Innenminister gerne mit Füßen treten.








						Ampel-Koalitionsvertrag: Neue Linie bei den digitalen Bürgerrechten
					

Die neue Regierung aus SPD, Grünen und FDP plant einen Wandel in der Digitalpolitik. Neu ist etwa die Linie bei den Bürgerrechten.




					www.computerbase.de
				












						Künftiger Justizminister soll Marco Buschmann werden
					

Bis zuletzt gab es Gerüchte um den nächsten Bundesjustizminister. Nun steht fest: Es soll der Jurist Marco Buschmann werden.




					www.lto.de
				






			
				LTO.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ministerium, das er in Zukunft leiten soll, wird nach dem Ressortzuschnitt nur noch ein Justizministerium sein. So liest es sich aus der offiziellen Mitteilung des FDP-Vorstands. Das Ressort "Verbraucherschutz" wird wohl ins Innenministerium wandern. Dort gilt die bisherige Justizministerin Christine Lambrecht (SPD) als gesetzt.


Aktuelle Bundesministerin für "Justiz und für Verbraucherschutz" Christine Lambrecht (SPD), die wohl die nächste Innenministerin wird, nimmt demzufolge den Verbraucherschutz dorthin mit. Das ist bei der wirtschaftsfreundlichen FDP im BMJ sogar eine ganz gute Idee.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Bundesministerin für "Justiz und für Verbraucherschutz" Christine Lambrecht, die wohl die nächste Innenministerin wird, nimmt demzufolge den Verbraucherschutz dorthin mit. Das ist bei der wirtschaftsfreundlichen FDP im BMJ sogar eine ganz gute Idee.


Verbraucherschutz halte ich für sehr wichtig. Ob da mehr passieren wird bleibt abzuwarten. Ich habe fast die Befürchtung: eher nicht! Wenn die FDP das Ministerium bekommt.

Im Bundesministerium für Ernährung -  und Landwirtschaft hatte sich leider unter Führung von Julia Klöckner kaum was getan.  Sie wollte sich dafür einsetzen das der Zuckergehalt in Lebensmitteln deutlich gesenkt wird. Und das weniger Palmöl in der Lebensmittelindustrie verwendet wird. Aber rausgekommen ist dabei nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2021)

Wie gesagt, der Verbraucherschutz bleibt scheinbar bei Lambrecht und damit bei der SPD.










						Grüne bekommen das Landwirtschaftsministerium
					

Die Ampel-Regierung erhält das eigenständige Ministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL). Das Ministeramt fällt den Grünen zu.




					www.topagrar.com
				












						Ampel-Überraschung im Koalitionsvertrag - Detail kurzfristig gestrichen?
					

Die FDP gibt sich den Ampel-Koalitionären geschlagen und die Zuckersteuer wird kommen. Doch wohin werden die Einnahmen fließen?




					www.merkur.de
				




Zuckersteuer stand wohl im Koalitionsvertrag drin (darüber wurde auch schon berichtet), ist aber kurzfristig wieder gestrichen worden.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der Verbraucherschutz bleibt scheinbar bei Lambrecht und damit bei der SPD.


Achso sorry. Hatte nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2021)

> Brinkhaus kritisierte den Koalitionsvertrag als unzureichend. Es sei keine stringente Handschrift zu erkennen; für jeden sei etwas dabei. Besonders Sorgen mache ihm das Kapitel über die Migrationspolitik, sagte der Oppositionsführer im Bundestag. *Die "Legalisierung illegaler Migration" nehme dort einen großen Raum ein.*








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Dieser Satz hätte genau so aus der AfD kommen können, vom Ton und vom Inhalt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2021)

Dann nimmt die CDU der AfD vielleicht Wähler weg.
Immerhin sitzen nun beide in der Opposition, vielleicht auch demnächst nebeneinander.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

Ich frage mich warum die Grünen einen (nachträglichen) Mitgliederentscheid über den Koalitionsvertrag machen lassen?
Könnte die Koalition dann doch noch platzen?

Mal was aus Schweden: Ministerpräsidentin für wenige Stunden

so etwas hat es auch noch nicht gegeben.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2021)

Wobei es in Thüringen bei Thomas Kemmerich (FDP) nicht viel länger war.  




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum die Grünen einen (nachträglichen) Mitgliederentscheid über den Koalitionsvertrag machen lassen?
> Könnte die Koalition dann doch noch platzen?



Theoretisch schon, halte ich bei dem Koalitionsvertrag aber für unwahrscheinlich.
Die Grünen konnten sehr viel durchsetzen, u.a.: "Die queerpolitischen Teile lesen sich wie ein grünes Wahlprogramm"

Mit Jamaika wäre wohl deutlich weniger gegangen. 


> Amnesty International: Koalitionsvertrag "macht Mut"​
> Die Menschenrechtsorganisation Amnesty International begrüßt, dass im Koalitionsvertrag der Ampel-Parteien Menschenrechte immer wieder "als wichtiger Referenzpunkt" der gesetzten Ziele auftauche. "Auf den ersten Blick macht der Koalitionsvertrag Mut", sagte Markus Beeko, Generalsekretär von Amnesty Deutschland. Er lobte, dass das Amt der/des Menschenrechtsbeauftragten aufgewertet werden solle. Auch beim Kernpunkt Digitalisierung sichere der Vertrag zu, dass sich die Ampel für eine " internationale Regulierung im Digitalen durch ein 'Völkerrecht des Netzes'" einsetzen wolle.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2021)

Für jeden Wirtschaftsmirgranten und jede noch so absurde und kleine Minorität, die sich ohne *innen nicht angesprochen fühlen kann, ist die Solidarität in dieser Gesellschaft da und inzwischen eine laut gröllende Lobby vorhanden, aber wo ist die Solidarität wenn seit Jahrzehnten gut 1/3 Million Menschen in diesen System für 1,35€ in Behindertenwerkstätten ausgebeutet werden und perspektivlose Tätigkeiten vollrichten sollen, obwohl nicht wenige von ihnen, mit der eigentlich durch die Werkstätten angedachten entsprechenden Förderung, durchaus auch reguläre Tätigkeiten am Arbeitsmarkt verrichten könnten, wärend die Werkstätten damit Millardenumsätze machen?

Wo im Koalitionspapier wird diese himmelschreiende Ungerechtigkeit mal endlich priorisiert und wo sind die "Weltverbesserer & selbternannten social-justice warriors", die bei dem Thema mal Druck auf die Politik machen?



> 2.900 solcher Werkstätten gibt es in Deutschland, 320.000 Menschen sind dort beschäftigt. Sie montieren beispielsweise Bauteile für die Autoindustrie, verpacken Porzellan oder waschen Wäsche. Jedes Jahr machen die Werkstätten einen Umsatz von etwa acht Milliarden Euro. Dennoch erhalten die Beschäftigten dafür nur einen Niedriglohn, im Jahr 2019 waren es durchschnittlich 207 Euro pro Monat. Sie sind auf Unterstützung vom Staat angewiesen, zum Beispiel bei der Finanzierung von Mittagessen oder Fahrdiensten.








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für jeden Wirtschaftsmirgranten und jede noch so absurde und kleine Minorität, die sich ohne *innen nicht angesprochen fühlen kann, ist die Solidarität in dieser Gesellschaft da und inzwischen eine laut gröllende Lobby vorhanden, aber wo ist die Solidarität wenn seit Jahrzehnten gut 1/3 Million Menschen in diesen System für 1,35€ in Behindertenwerkstätten ausgebeutet werden und perspektivlose Tätigkeiten vollrichten sollen, obwohl nicht wenige von ihnen, mit der eigentlich durch die Werkstätten angedachten entsprechenden Förderung, durchaus auch reguläre Tätigkeiten am Arbeitsmarkt verrichten könnten, wärend die Werkstätten damit Millardenumsätze machen?


Ich arbeite selber seit 13 Jahren in einer Behindertenwerkstatt da ich 50% Schwerbehinderung habe.
Ich beziehe Erwerbsminderungsrente welche hoch genug ist das ich beim Amt raus bin (auch weil meine Frau berufstätig ist). Andere bekommen teilweise Grundsicherung. Wenn man das auf den Stundenlohn ausrechnet ist das wirklich sehr wenig. Aber es wird relativ viel in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt.
Ich habe das mal ausgerechnet 8 Milliarden Umsatz bei 2900 Werkstätten sind 2.758.620 € pro Werkstatt im Schnitt. Aber es gibt auch kleinere Werkstätten welche deutlich weniger Umsatz machen. Und die haben auch noch andere Kosten neben den Löhnen. Ich glaube soviel Gewinn machen die nicht.
Wir haben teilweise auch keine Arbeit weil Aufträge wegbleiben und die Firmen z.B ihre Produktion ist Ausland verlagert haben um noch billiger zu produzieren. Deswegen sind wir froh um jeden Kunden.
Das meiste Geld bekommen aber die Werkstätten, soviel ich weiß, durch Zuschüsse von Firmen, welche keine behinderten Menschen beschäftigen wollen. Die müssen dann dafür Abgaben bezahlen.
Weil ab einer bestimmten Betriebsgröße vorgeschrieben wird, dass behinderte Menschen beschäftigt werden müssen.


----------



## seahawk (25. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es in Thüringen bei Thomas Kemmerich (FDP) nicht viel länger war.
> 
> 
> Theoretisch schon, halte ich bei dem Koalitionsvertrag aber für unwahrscheinlich.
> ...


Queerpolitik, Migrationspolitik und Klimapolitik sind die 3 Dinge an denen sie sich messen lassen müssen und da darf es eigentlich auch keine Kompromisse geben. Es ist halt nur Schade dass wir keine transsexuelle Minister*in haben und auch keine Minister*innen mit Migrationshintergrund. Das wären wichtige Signale der Inklusion gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

> Die Ampel steht und die Opposition spart nicht mit Kritik. Doch der gescheiterte Unionskanzlerkandidat Armin Laschet hat zunächst nur wohlwollende Worte für SPD, Grünen und FDP übrig. »Glückwunsch an Ampel-Koalition vor allem zu Stil und Form der Verhandlungen«, schrieb der CDU-Vorsitzende über den Abschluss der Koalitionsgespräche auf Twitter.
> 
> Auf Twitter zollten viele Menschen Laschet Respekt für seine Wortmeldung – darunter auch Vertreter der Ampel-Parteien. »So geht faire Opposition. Hut ab«, twitterte Arbeitsminister Hubertus Heil (SPD). Der Grünen-Politiker Cem Özdemir schrieb: »So geht Stil! Danke für die Fairness, lieber Armin Laschet. An diesem Umgang unter Demokrat/innen muss sich Dein Nachfolger messen lassen.«


Quelle: Laschet gratuliert Ampelparteien zu »Stil und Form«

Allerdings haben sich nicht alle Unionspolitiker so nett geäußert.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich arbeite selber seit 13 Jahren in einer Behindertenwerkstatt da ich 50% Schwerbehinderung habe.
> Ich beziehe Erwerbsminderungsrente welche hoch genug ist das ich beim Amt raus bin (auch weil meine Frau berufstätig ist). Andere bekommen teilweise Grundsicherung. Wenn man das auf den Stundenlohn ausrechnet ist das wirklich sehr wenig. Aber es wird relativ viel in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt.
> Ich habe das mal ausgerechnet 8 Milliarden Umsatz bei 2900 Werkstätten sind 2.758.620 € pro Werkstatt im Schnitt. Aber es gibt auch kleinere Werkstätten welche deutlich weniger Umsatz machen. Und die haben auch noch andere Kosten neben den Löhnen. Ich glaube soviel Gewinn machen die nicht.
> Wir haben teilweise auch keine Arbeit weil Aufträge wegbleiben und die Firmen z.B ihre Produktion ist Ausland verlagert haben um noch billiger zu produzieren. Deswegen sind wir froh um jeden Kunden.
> ...


Es geht dabei doch nicht in erster Linie darum das die Werkstätten selbst davon finanziell profitieren, sondern die Unternehmen, die die Werkstätten in Anspruch nehmen.
8 Mrd. Euro ist eben kein nicht wirtschaftlicher Faktor.
Aber vor allen ist im Grunde seit Jahrzehnten zu sehen das dieses Konzept der Behindertenwerkstätten eben, für die Menschen die dort hinkommen, ein gescheitertes ist, weil der Zweck den sie eigentlich im Konzept erfüllen sollten, Menschen mit Behinderung auf den ersten ersten Arbeitsmarkt vorzubereiten / fit zu machen absolut nicht erfüllt wird.
Stattdessen enden sie in den Werkstätten als für den Markt billigste Arbeitskräfte, die i.d.R. für ihre Tätigkeit vom Staat finanziert werden müssen, das Unternehmen ihre Arbeitskraft nutzen können.
Für viele Menschen ist eine Behindertenwerkstatt also eine Einbahnstraße, die nur in einer Sackgasse endet, wenn du keine Eltern hast die die unendliche Kraft dafür haben und aufwenden, dafür zu kämpfen das du es auf den ersten Arbeitsmarkt schaffst (siehe Zeit Artikel).


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht dabei doch nicht in erster Linie darum das die Werkstätten selbst davon profitieren, sondern die Unternehmen, die solche Werkstätten in Anspruch nehmen.
> 8 Mrd. Euro ist eben kein nicht wirtschaftlicher Faktor.


Die profitieren eher davon das sie günstig produzieren lassen. Aber wie ich schon schrieb: teilweise verlagern die ins Ausland. Um noch günstiger zu produzieren. Und dann fehlen uns die Aufträge.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz zu schweigen davon das im Grunde seit Jahrzehnten zu sehen ist das dieses Konzept der Behindertenwerkstätten eben, für die Menschen die dort hinkommen, ein gescheitertes ist, weil der Zweck den sie eigentlich im Konzept erfüllen sollen, Menschen mit Behinderung auf den ersten ersten Arbeitsmarkt vorzubereiten / fit zu machen absolut nicht erfüllen, stattdessen enden sie dort als für den Markt billigste Arbeitskräfte.
> Für viele Menschen ist eine Behindertenwerkstatt eine Einbahnstraße die in einer Sackgasse endet, wenn du keine Eltern hast die die unendliche Kraft dafür haben dafür zu kämpfen das du es auf den ersten Arbeitsmarkt schaffst (siehe Zeit Artikel).


Es kommt drauf an welche Behinderungen und Erkrankungen vorliegen. Welche sind so schwer krank und mehrfach behindert, die können nicht (mehr) auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt arbeiten.
Andere bei uns bekommen aber immer mal wieder Angebote und können  Praktika dort machen.  Welche werden auch übernommen. Für mich persönlich kommt das aber nicht in Frage. Da ich keinen Stress mehr ab kann. Und auch nur noch Halbtags arbeite.
Aber wie gesagt, gibt es sehr viele Unternehmen, welche lieber Abgaben bezahlen als behinderte Menschen einzustellen. So sieht die Realität auch aus.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an welche Behinderungen und Erkrankungen vorliegen. Welche sind so schwer krank und mehrfach behindert, die können nicht (mehr) auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt arbeiten.


Sind Behindertenwerkstätten nicht eher für die, deren Behinderung geistiger Natur ist?
Diesen Eindruck hatte ich bisher.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind Behindertenwerkstätten nicht eher für die, deren Behinderung geistiger Natur ist?
> Diesen Eindruck hatte ich bisher.


Hauptsächlich schon. Aber es gibt wie gesagt Menschen mit Mehrfachbehinderungen.
Z.B. nach einen Schlaganfall. Wenn die kognitiv und körperlich beeinträchtigt sind.
Aber es gibt auch welche, die haben Nervenerkrankungen, welche körperliche und geistige Einschränkungen verursachen.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das zeigt doch gerade, dass es da keine selbstbestimmte Sexualität der Frauen gab, sondern sie als "Objekte" des Mannes angesehen wurden.


Ich würde es anders formulieren.
Für den Mann war die Frau immer eine Ressource, die genutzt wurde, wie andere Ressourcen auch.


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Queerpolitik, Migrationspolitik und Klimapolitik sind die 3 Dinge an denen sie sich messen lassen müssen und da darf es eigentlich auch keine Kompromisse geben. Es ist halt nur Schade dass wir keine transsexuelle Minister*in haben und auch keine Minister*innen mit Migrationshintergrund. Das wären wichtige Signale der Inklusion gewesen.



Bei nur zwei grünen Trans* Abgeordnet*innen im Bundestag hätte es da auch nicht viel Auswahl für Minister*innen gegeben. Und die sind nun auch zum ersten mal im Bundestag, also wohl etwas früh um da gleich als Minister*in einzusteigen.
Aber in 4 Jahren brauch es ja wieder Minister*innen.  

Özdemir hätte aber durchaus Minister werden können.


Ich hoffe das gerade bei der Queerpolitik schnell Fortschritte kommen, da dort auch im Gegensatz zur Klimapolitik relativ viel erreicht werden kann, ohne das Fragen nach der Finanzierung oder Widerstand von der Wirtschaft kommt.
Es müssten halt hauptsächlich einfach nur Gesetze geändert werden und Art. 3 im GG.



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/ampel-koalitionsvertrag-buergerrechte-djb-lsvd-rav-dav-pro-asyl-lobbycontrol-transparency/ schrieb:
			
		

> Selten hat ein Koalitionsvertrag so viel Wohlwollen bei juristischen Verbänden, Bürgerrechtlern, Frauenrechts- und LGBTI-Organisationen hervorgerufen, wie der, den die Parteispitzen von SPD, Grünen und FDP am Mittwoch in Berlin präsentierten. Den Anspruch der Ampel-Partner, bis 2025 in diversen Politikfeldern "die notwendige Modernisierung voranzutreiben", bewerten die meisten Bürgerrechtsorganisationen als weitgehend gelungen.











						Bürgerrechtler begrüßen Koalitionsvertrag
					

Bürgerrechtler bewerten die rechtspolitischen Pläne der Ampel überwiegend positiv. Kritik gibt es an Leerstellen im Bereich Flucht und Abschiebung.




					www.lto.de
				




Bei manchen Sachen zum Klimaschutz fehlt halt auch noch eine technische Lösung oder die Infrastruktur muss erstmal aufgebaut werden. Also z.B. Wasserstoff und Ladesäulennetze und ein Ausbau des Stromnetzes. Das sehe ich eher als Generationsaufgabe, als dass das innerhalb von 4 Jahren erledigt wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Özdemir hätte aber durchaus Minister werden können.


Verkehrs oder Außenminister hätte zu ihm gepasst, aber nur weil ich denke, dass er der richtige dafür gewesen wäre ganz unabhängig von seinem Hintergrund.


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2021)

Verkehr geht halt nun an die FDP.

Verbraucherschutz soll wohl nun doch nicht an das Innenministerium drangehangen werden, sondern ans Umweltministerium.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Verkehrs oder Außenminister hätte zu ihm gepasst, aber nur weil ich denke, dass er der richtige dafür gewesen wäre ganz unabhängig von seinem Hintergrund.



Aktuell wird Özdemir wohl wieder als Landwirtschaftminister gehandelt, wenn er sich gegen Hofreiter durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell wird Özdemir wohl wieder als Landwirtschaftminister gehandelt, wenn er sich gegen Hofreiter durchsetzen kann.


Naja dann doch lieber den Biologen für die Landwirtschaft


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Verkehrs oder Außenminister hätte zu ihm gepasst, aber nur weil ich denke, dass er der richtige dafür gewesen wäre ganz unabhängig von seinem Hintergrund.


Als Außenminister hätte es aber mit der Türkei und seinen "Freund" Erdogan Probleme gegeben.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Als Außenminister hätte es aber mit der Türkei und seinen "Freund" Erdogan Probleme gegeben.


Das wäre doch grade das interessante gewesen


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Ich wollte nicht extra einen Thread dazu aufmachen:

Heute ist Weltfrauentag!

In Deutschland soll jeden 3. Tag eine Frau durch die Gewalt ihres Partners sterben.
Echt erschütternd. Und in anderen Ländern ist es noch schlimmer.
Wer Frauen und Kinder schlägt ist einfach nur feige. Und sie vergewaltigt und mißbraucht.
Die sollen alle im Knast die Hölle erfahren!


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer Frauen und Kinder schlägt ist einfach nur feige.


Ach, und wer einen Mann schlägt ist dagegen mutig? 

Gewalt ist *immer* abzulehnen, egal wer das Opfer ist, mMn.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ach, und wer einen Mann schlägt ist dagegen mutig?


Ja aber das ist *besonders* feige.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Gewalt ist *immer* abzulehnen, egal wer das Opfer ist, mMn.


Ja sie sollte nur das letzte Mittel sein. Aber wenn mich jemand angreift, habe ich das Recht mich zu verteidigen.
Natürlich verhältnismäßig. Eine Frau würde ich niemals zurück schlagen, sondern nur abblocken.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine Frau würde ich niemals zurück schlagen, sondern nur abblocken.


In meinen Augen ist das im Grunde nicht weniger sexistisch.

Ich würde sicherlich in einem Streit nie jemanden von mir aus beginnend mit körperlicher Gewalt begegnen, aber wer meint von sich aus die Hand erheben zu müssen, muss halt auch mit der ggf. entsprechenden Antwort rechnen!
Da ist es dann auch völlig egal welches Geschlecht die Person hat.

Somal ja auch nicht jede Frau nur 1,50m groß ist und ein 50kg Fliegengewicht, genauso wenig wie eben auch jeder Mann 1,86m groß ist und ein 90kg schwerer Schrank.
Also warum sollte ich da dann z.B. bei einem 1,50m großen Mann in so einer Situation "bedenkenlos" zuschlagen dürfen, aber bei einer 1,50m großen Frau plötzlich nicht mehr? 

Wenn eine Frau meint sie muss auf einen Disput mit körperlicher Gewalt reagieren verteidige ich mich da genauso wie ich es in der Situation bei jeden anderen auch machen würde, außer sie wäre schwanger.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn eine Frau meint sie muss auf einen Disput mit körperlicher Gewalt reagieren verteidige ich mich da genauso wie ich es in der Situation auch bei jeden anderen auch machen würde.


Wie viele Fälle kennst du, die so abgelaufen sind?


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das im Grunde nicht weniger sexistisch.


Häh? Warum das denn?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde sicherlich von in einem Streit nie jemanden von mir aus beginnend mit körperlicher Gewalt begegnen, aber wer meint von sich aus die Hand erheben zu müssen, muss halt auch mit der ggf. entsprechenden Antwort rechnen!
> Da ist es dann auch völlig egal welches Geschlecht die Person hat.
> 
> Somal ja auch nicht jede Frau nur 1,50m groß ist und ein 50kg Fliegengewicht, genauso wenig wie eben auch jeder Mann 1,86m groß ist und ein 90kg schwerer Schrank.
> ...


Nein, auch wenn eine Frau stabiler ist schlage ich sie nicht zurück.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Fälle kennst du, die so abgelaufen sind?


Mir sind da durchaus Fälle häuslicher Gewalt geläufig wo das so ist.
Ist ja nicht nur so das es nur vorkommt das Männer ihre Frauen initial schlagen würden, das gibt es auch umgekehrt viel zu häufig:









						Häusliche Gewalt gegen Männer: Unbeachtet und tabuisiert
					

Mindestens eine Million Männer in Deutschland erleiden regelmäßig häusliche Gewalt durch ihre Partnerin. Die Gründe, warum sie sich das trotz meist körperlicher Überlegenheit gefallen lassen, sind vielschichtig. Ein Mann, der sich von einer Frau...




					www.aerzteblatt.de


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mir sind da durchaus Fälle häuslicher Gewalt geläufig wo das so ist.
> Ist ja nicht nur so das nur Männer ihre Frauen schlagen würden.


Wenn die Frau 1.85m groß ist, 90-100kg wiegt und ihr Mann, welcher wohlmöglich ein Fliegengewicht ist schlägt, könnte es sein, dass er sich nicht dagegen wehren kann.

Ich bin aber selber 1.88m und nicht gerade der Dünnste. Da kann ich eine Frau nicht zurückschlagen.
Aber meine Frau ist zum Glück friedlich.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ach, und wer einen Mann schlägt ist dagegen mutig?


Warum muss eine Aussage zu einer Thematik automatisch etwas bedeuten, was nicht gesagt wurde? Gewalt gegen das Geschlecht einer Wahl ist ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit positiver Gesinnung zu Gewalt gegen das andere Geschlecht. 
Klar, du hast ja grundlegend Recht. Gewalt ist in jeglicher Hinsicht sinnfrei, feige, dumm, idiotisch, grausam, hässlich etc. 
Aber darum ging es nicht. @RyzA hat gesagt, dass Gewalt gegen Frauen Mist ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich führe in ähnlichen Situationen gern einen Vergleich an: Wenn ich eine Frau, die nicht meine Frau ist, hübsch finde, finde ich meine Frau ja nicht hässlich. Diese Frau ist hübsch. Punkt. Nicht hübscher als eine andere, nicht hübscher als meine. Die Welt besteht ja nicht permanent aus Vergleichen.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> @RyzA hat gesagt, dass Gewalt gegen Frauen Mist ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Genau. Das war meine Aussage!


----------



## Lotto (25. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es fehlen viele wichtige Dinge. Ein Tempolimt, ein Ministerium für Diversity und Equity und eine klare Aussage zur grundgesetzlichen Gleichstellung aller sexuellen Identitäten. Es wäre auch schön Minister*innen mit Migrationshintergrund zu haben. Der nicht weiße Teil Deutschlands ist mal wieder nicht hinreichend repräsentiert.


Das sind die Probleme die wirklich brennend sind...als ob wir keine anderen Sorgen haben.

Übrigens sollte die Hautfarbe doch vollkommen egal sein. Von daher sollte diese auch kein Kriterium für irgendwelche Posten sein.


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2021)

Es geht nicht um die Hautfarbe, es geht um den Migrationshintergrund.








						Petition unterschreiben
					

„Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund“ fordern ihren Platz in der Politik




					www.change.org
				











						Petition unterschreiben
					

Wir brauchen Menschen mit Migrationsbiografien als Bundesminister:innen!




					www.change.org
				




Gut das sich da was tut. Alleine 10 Mio. Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund dürfen in Deutschland auch nicht wählen, obwohl sie schon seit Jahren hier leben.








						Petition unterschreiben
					

Nicht ohne uns 14 Prozent: Wahlrecht für alle in Deutschland lebenden Menschen




					www.change.org


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2021)

Der qualifiziert den Vorsitzenden des Verkehrsausschusses trotzdem nicht dazu das Landwirtschaftsministerium zu übernehmen.
Dass die CSU immer irgendwo noch einen vollkommen untauglichen Franke/Nieder/Oberbayern einbauen durfte damit die geografische Verteilung passt war bescheuert aber die Grünen sollen jetzt den weniger qualifizierten nehmen weil seine Eltern Gastarbeiter waren?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ...aber die Grünen sollen jetzt den weniger qualifizierten nehmen weil seine Eltern Gastarbeiter waren?


Und morgen beim Bäcker des Vertrauens, bekommst du deine Brötchen von einem gelernten Floristen gebacken, weil er bei seiner Bewerbung einen Migrationshintergrund vorweisen konnte. Also bitte nicht beschweren wenn das Brötchen einen leicht erdigen Geschmack hat, immerhin stammt es wenigstens aus einem Betrieb mit  migrativ diverser Belegschaft. 

Ich bin ja auch dafür, das so fachlich geeignetes Personal da ist, man da jemanden mit Migrationshintergrund mit ins Kabinet nehmen sollte, aber von sowas, das Migrationshintergrund / Geschlecht, ect. vor vorhandener fachlich geeigneter Qualifikation geht, bin ich einfach kein Fan und werde es auch nie werden.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> weil seine Eltern Gastarbeiter waren?


In der Realität war es dann wohl doch eher ein Flügelkampf Linke vs Realos

Ob es das besser macht? Naja es entkräftet jedenfalls das was wir hier diskutiert haben.


----------



## seahawk (26. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der qualifiziert den Vorsitzenden des Verkehrsausschusses trotzdem nicht dazu das Landwirtschaftsministerium zu übernehmen.
> Dass die CSU immer irgendwo noch einen vollkommen untauglichen Franke/Nieder/Oberbayern einbauen durfte damit die geografische Verteilung passt war bescheuert aber die Grünen sollen jetzt den weniger qualifizierten nehmen weil seine Eltern Gastarbeiter waren?


Natürlich, Representation von Minderheiten und Inklusion ist wichtiger als Qualifikation.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Gestern Abend war u.a. Robert Habeck bei Maybrit Illner zu Gast.
Irgendwie mag ich ihn aber finde seine Rhetorik immer etwas merkwürdig. Er kommt nicht so klar auf den Punkt.
Wahrscheinlich versucht er auf die Komplexität der Realität komplex zu antworten ( und dem gerecht zu werden), aber gerade als Politiker sollte man doch die Fakten klar benennen. Eine einfache und klare Sprache finden und sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war u.a. Robert Habeck bei Maybrit Illner zu Gast.
> Irgendwie mag ich ihn aber finde seine Rhetorik immer etwas merkwürdig. Er kommt nicht so klar auf den Punkt.
> Wahrscheinlich versucht er auf die Komplexität der Realität komplex zu antworten ( und dem gerecht zu werden), aber gerade als Politiker sollte man doch die Fakten klar benennen. Eine einfache und klare Sprache finden und sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren.


Kennst du irgendeinen Politiker, der mal was klar benennt?
Ich kann mich da noch an Kramp Karrenbauer erinnern, als sie gefragt wurde, ob sie auch Kanzlerkandidatin werden möchte, nachdem sie zur Vorsitzenden der CDU gewählt wurde.
Meine Fresse -- eine Ja/Nein Frage und die labert sich da was ab.  
Hatte der Welke damals in der heute show verwurstet.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du irgendeinen Politiker, der mal was klar benennt?


Bei Habeck fällt mir das immer wieder besonders auf.
Und das war keine "Ja/Nein" Frage auf die er nicht antworten wollte.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Habeck fällt mir das immer wieder besonders auf.


Achte mal auf den Söder.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Achte mal auf den Söder.


Söder findet eigentlich klarere Worte.

Habeck kann ja auch mit Wörtern umgehen. Er ist ja meines Wissens auch mehr oder weniger erfolgreicher Buchautor. Nur ist es etwas anderes zu sprechen als Bücher zu schreiben.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Söder findet eigentlich klarere Worte.


Du kennst einen anderen Söder?
Gerade in der aktuellen Pandemie Lage schwurbelt er extrem herum. Erschreckend.
Andere wären schon längst zurück getreten.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kennst einen anderen Söder?
> Gerade in der aktuellen Pandemie Lage schwurbelt er extrem herum. Erschreckend.


Es geht nicht darum sich zu widersprechen, sondern ein deutliche Aussprache zu finden.
Und da ist Söder in meiner Wahrnehmung deutlich klarer als ein Habeck, der häufig abschweift bzw sich in unwichtigen Details verhaspelt.


----------



## seahawk (26. November 2021)

Es gibt ja auch nicht so viele Mediencoaches in Deutschland - am Ende gehen die alle zu den gleichen 30-50 Personen. Söder hat da in den letzten 2-3 Jahren übrigens spürbar viel trainiert. Heute ist er oft praktisch wie aus dem Lehrbuch. 

- kurz, die Kernaussage in den ersten 15 Sekunden
- einfache Aussagen, die Bilder im Kopf entstehen lassen
- Nachweis mit Zahlen, Fakten oder Geschichten


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Wie gesagt geht es mir um das weglassen von unnötigen Details und das benennen vom Wesentlichen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kennst einen anderen Söder?
> Gerade in der aktuellen Pandemie Lage schwurbelt er extrem herum. Erschreckend.
> Andere wären schon längst zurück getreten.


Die Kernaussage ist aber jedes Mal klar verständlich. Dass die einmal hü und einmal hott lautet ist dann natürlich um so auffälliger.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Genau! @Olstyle  hat verstanden wie ich es meine.

Es geht um Kernaussagen nach konkreten Fragestellungen.  Habeck verrennt sich öfter in Nebensächlichkeiten. Ich vermute das liegt auch an seiner akademischen Vergangenheit. Wie ich schon schrieb um Antworten auf die reale Komplexität zu finden/abzubilden. Ist aber in solchen Situationen oftmals Fehl am Platz, wenn auf einfache Fragen eine einfache Antwort genannt werden soll.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht um Kernaussagen nach konkreten Fragestellungen.


Genau, Söder sagte ja, dass die Wissenschaft die vierte Welle nicht kommen sah.
Komisch aber, dass alle im sommer schon davor gewarnt haben.
Mag ja sein, dass das eine klare Aussage ist, aber für mich ist das Schwurbeln.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass das eine klare Aussage ist, aber für mich ist das Schwurbeln.


Ist aber nicht das was ich meine.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht das was ich meine.


Söder gehört zu der Sorte Politiker, die das machen, was den Umfragen hilft.
Ich persönlich hätte den Anton gerne als Minister gesehen, aber leider ist er wohl der Quote zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte den Anton gerne als Minister gesehen, aber leider ist er wohl der Quote zum Opfer gefallen.


Mr Ritterfrisur ? 

Ja der wurde vom Cem abgesägt.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mr Ritterfrisur ?


Was hast du gegen den Anton?   
Der Özdemir wirkt ab und wann wie ein schmieriger Gebrauchtwagenverkäufer.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen den Anton?


Eigentlich nichts. Finde nur seinen Style etwas witzig.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

Was wird eigentlich aus Heiko Maas?


----------



## chill_eule (26. November 2021)

Schaufensterpuppe im Kanzleramt


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was wird eigentlich aus Heiko Maas?


Der zieht sich wohl dann zurück.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der zieht sich wohl dann zurück.


Einer der fähigsten Politiker überhaupt.   
Warum wurde er noch mal Außenminister? Ach ja, war gerade kein anderer da.


----------



## Anthropos (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einer der fähigsten Politiker überhaupt.
> Warum wurde er noch mal Außenminister? Ach ja, war gerade kein anderer da.


Aber er war immer gut gekleidet.


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2021)

Gibt es schon Tipps wer Jens Spahn ablösen muss?









						Lauterbach wäre der logische Minister, doch zwei Gründe machen ihn wohl zum Bauernopfer
					

Er ist der Gesundheitsexperte der SPD schlechthin. Aber Karl Lauterbach, der im Fernsehen dauerpräsent ist und mit seiner Corona-Lage-Einschätzung oft richtig lag, hat kaum Chancen, neuer Gesundheitsminister zu werden. Das Problem: Lauterbach ist einfach keine Frau, die aus Diversitätsgründen...




					www.focus.de
				




Soll wohl eine Frau werden.


----------



## seahawk (26. November 2021)

Gut, das Kabinett kann ruhig noch diverser werden.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Vielleicht bekommt Lauterbach den Posten ja wenn er sich als Frau verkleidet.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2021)

Reicht wenn er sich so identifiziert 😅

Naja Parität muss mMn. nicht sein aber ein krass ungleiches Verhältnis sollte nicht auftreten.


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2021)

EU erweitert Aarhus-Verordnung: Was neu ist
					

NGOs und Bürger sollen sich künftig effektiver am Umweltschutz beteiligen können.




					www.lto.de
				




Dürfte dem grünen Umweltministerium entgegenkommen.


----------



## seahawk (26. November 2021)

Dafür gab es für den Tierschutz gerade einen massiven Rückschlag, in dem PETA das Verbandsklagerecht verwehrt wurde. Ich hoffe die neue Bundesregierung sorgt da für eine Korrektur.









						Bundesverwaltungsgericht verwehrt PETA ebenfalls das Verbandsklagerecht
					

Durch die Zurückweisung der PETA-Beschwerde durch das Bundesverwaltungsgericht ist das Urteil des Verwaltungsgerichtshofs Baden-Württemberg rechtskräftig geworden. Die Tierschutzorganisation hat somit keinen Anspruch auf Anerkennung als mitwirkungs- und verbandsklageberechtigte...




					www.baden-wuerttemberg.de


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2021)

Liegt aber wohl einfach an der Vereinsstruktur und die könnte PETA auch ändern.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

> Die künftige Ampel-Koalition stößt in der Bevölkerung mehrheitlich auf Zustimmung: Wenn es jetzt zu einer Regierung aus SPD, Grünen und FDP kommt, finden das 55 Prozent gut, 18 Prozent ist es egal und 22 Prozent antworten mit „schlecht“, wie eine Umfrage des ZDF-„Politbarometer“ ergab. Mitte Oktober hatte eine Ampel-Koalition allerdings noch mehr Rückhalt: Da befanden 62 Prozent sie für gut, 16 Prozent war sie egal und 19 Prozent bewerteten sie als schlecht.
> 
> Während deutliche Mehrheiten bei den Anhängern von SPD (84 Prozent) und Grünen (79 Prozent) diese Koalition gut finden, sind es bei FDP-Anhängern nur 55 Prozent.


Quelle: Mehrheit der Bürger unterstützt Ampel-Koalition

Die FDP Anhänger hätten wohl lieber schwarz-gelb oder Jamaika gehabt.

Ich finde das man der FDP schon genug Zugeständnisse gemacht hat. Und sie hat eines der wichtigsten Ministerien bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das man der FDP schon genug Zugeständnisse gemacht hat. Und sie hat eines der wichtigsten Ministerien bekommen.


Lindner hätte mit Sicherheit die Koalition platzen lassen, wenn er nicht Finanzminister wird.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lindner hätte mit Sicherheit die Koalition platzen lassen, wenn er nicht Finanzminister wird.


Das vermute ich auch. Dann hätte er die beleidigte Leberwurst gespielt.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das vermute ich auch. Dann hätte er die beleidigte Leberwurst gespielt.


Was mich aber wundert ist der Fakt, dass die Grünen das Tempolimit so schnell aufgegeben haben.
Ich glaube, Tritin hatte beim Lanz mal gesagt, dass die FDP darauf bestand, dass es nicht kommt.
Trotzdem -- Tempolimit kostet nichts und es gibt genug Studien, die belegen, dass das mehr Sicherheit und weniger CO2 bringt.


----------



## chill_eule (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> dass das mehr Sicherheit und weniger CO2 bringt.


Wenn man sich denn dran hält 

Auf der Autobahn sind gefühlt 1/3 der Leute permanent viel zu schnell unterwegs.
1/3 fährt "normal" 
und das letzte Drittel ist hirntod und *schleicht mit 100 Km/h auf dem Mittelstreifen*


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2021)

Man muss ja für die nächste Regierung noch was übrig lassen.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn man sich denn dran hält


Besser überprüfen.
Das gleiche gilt ja für Alkohol am Steuer. Die allermeisten Fahrten werden ja nicht entdeckt.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert ist der Fakt, dass die Grünen das Tempolimit so schnell aufgegeben haben.
> Ich glaube, Tritin hatte beim Lanz mal gesagt, dass die FDP darauf bestand, dass es nicht kommt.


Erstmal das und dann auch noch die Steuererhöhungen für Reiche. Die wurde auch zugunsten der FDP fallengelassen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem -- Tempolimit kostet nichts und es gibt genug Studien, die belegen, dass das mehr Sicherheit und weniger CO2 bringt.


Gibt es nicht sowieso fast überall auf den deutschen Autobahnen zumindest stellenweise Tempolimits?
Wo kann man denn noch mit 200 km/h über längere Zeit durchbrettern?
Ich weiß das nicht... bin schon lange nicht mehr Autobahn gefahren.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> und das letzte Drittel ist hirntod und *schleicht mit 100 Km/h auf dem Mittelstreifen*


Ich meditiere beim Fahren. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht sowieso fast überall auf den deutschen Autobahnen zumindest stellenweise Tempolimits?
> Wo kann man denn noch mit 200 km/h über längere Zeit durchbrettern?


Da gibt es Ecken, keine Sorge.


----------



## seahawk (26. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn man sich denn dran hält
> 
> Auf der Autobahn sind gefühlt 1/3 der Leute permanent viel zu schnell unterwegs.
> 1/3 fährt "normal"
> und das letzte Drittel ist hirntod und *schleicht mit 100 Km/h auf dem Mittelstreifen*


100 ist schnell genug.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> 100 ist schnell genug.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwFSO-C0vt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder so schnell?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Sexualität von Frauen spielte doch bis vor 50 Jahren eh nie eine Rolle.



Ich seh schon, meine Argumentation enthielt ungefähr 20 Zeilen mehr Aufwand als angebracht waren  .
Aber gut, Evolutionsbiologie war hier eh nicht Thema und meine Aussage wurde offensichtlich akzeptiert.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird mit der Änderung von Art. 3 geschehen. Dort wird "sexuelle Identität" ergänzt.



Gleichberechtigung steht in Absatz 1 und umfasst schon heute alle Menschen, da gibt es nichts zu ergänzen. Und wie schon mal erwähnt: Seit Einführung der Ehe für alle mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen aufs Adoptionsrecht ist die Gleichbe*recht*igung auch praktisch gegeben. Theoretisch gibt es zwar immer noch die sexuell diskrimnierende Wehrpflicht. Aber solange die ausgesetzt ist, spielt sie halt keine Rolle und daran wird sich wohl auch nichts mehr ändern.

Nur auf Länderebene gibt es stellenweise noch ein paar Punkte, wo nachgebessert werden müsste. Aber das ist eben kein Bundesthema. (In einigen Ländern darf z.B. kein Mann Gleichstellungsbeauftragter im ÖD werden.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Im Bundesministerium für Ernährung -  und Landwirtschaft hatte sich leider unter Führung von Julia Klöckner kaum was getan.  Sie wollte sich dafür einsetzen das der Zuckergehalt in Lebensmitteln deutlich gesenkt wird. Und das weniger Palmöl in der Lebensmittelindustrie verwendet wird. Aber rausgekommen ist dabei nichts.



Klöckner wollte sich dafür einsetzen, dass Agrarkonzerne gut verdienen und das hat sie in jeder Sekunde ihrer Amtszeit in jeder nur erdenklichen Form getan. Von der Aushölung des Gewässerschutzes über die Aufhebung von Verboten hochschädlicher Pestizide und die Genehmigung von Tierquälerei bis hin zu direkter Werbung. Sehr konsequente Arbeit von der Union!




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum die Grünen einen (nachträglichen) Mitgliederentscheid über den Koalitionsvertrag machen lassen?



Wie soll man denn einen Vorabentscheid über den Koalitionsvertrag machen  ?



> Könnte die Koalition dann doch noch platzen?



Könn(t)en sie, wenn die Parteiführung Mist gebaut hat. Klingt bislang aber nicht so.




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Laschet gratuliert Ampelparteien zu »Stil und Form«
> 
> Allerdings haben sich nicht alle Unionspolitiker so nett geäußert.



"Laschet gratuliert zu Stil"...
Das ist das Gleiche wie "Ray Charles gratuliert zu Farbentscheidung", "Beethoven gratuliert zu Klang" und "Scheuer gratuliert zu Unbestechlichkeit", oder?





Nightslaver schrieb:


> weil der Zweck den sie eigentlich im Konzept erfüllen sollten, Menschen mit Behinderung auf den ersten ersten Arbeitsmarkt vorzubereiten / fit zu machen absolut nicht erfüllt wird.



Das ist eigentlich nicht ihr primärer Zweck. Für Personen mit Lernrückstand gibt es Ausbildung, Praktika und in extremen Fällen Sonderschulen. Behindertenwerkstätte richten sich an Leute, die aus körperlichen oder geistigen Gründen nie die Arbeitsleistung eines gesunden Menschen erbringen können. Zu einem erheblichen Teil sogar an Leute, die ohne Assistenz überhaupt keiner Tätigkeit nachgehen könnten. Daran kann man auch nichts ändern, man kann die Leute nur mit Assistenz eine Tätigkeit ausüben lassen, oder zu Hause sitzen lassen. Letzteres ist unpopulär und ersteres bedeutet halt, dass von der im Endeffekt erbrachten (meist weit unterdurchschnittlichen) Arbeitsleistung auch noch ein gewisser Teil des Lohns einer pädagogischen/therapeuthischen Fachkraft bezahlt werden muss. Entsprechend wenig bleibt für die Behinderten.
Den nur leicht eingeschränkten versucht man natürlich parallel Stellen in der freien Wirtschaft zu vermitteln, wo genauso auf sie Rücksicht genommen wird. Aber davon gibt es nicht so viele. Willkommen in der Leistungsgesellschaft - jetzt wieder mit FDP-Regierung!




DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Hautfarbe,



Wenn einer ständig von "weiß" faselt wohl offensichtlich doch.
(Oder er ist nicht in der Lage, sich auf Deutsch so auszudrücken, dass ihn die Allgemeinheit verstehen würde.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war u.a. Robert Habeck bei Maybrit Illner zu Gast.
> Irgendwie mag ich ihn aber finde seine Rhetorik immer etwas merkwürdig. Er kommt nicht so klar auf den Punkt.
> Wahrscheinlich versucht er auf die Komplexität der Realität komplex zu antworten ( und dem gerecht zu werden), aber gerade als Politiker sollte man doch die Fakten klar benennen. Eine einfache und klare Sprache finden und sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren.



Wenn du einfache ""Antworten"" zu komplexen Problemen haben willst, dann musst du AFD-Politiker fragen. Die lösen alles in 1-3 Worten. Selbst Klimawandel ("erfunden"), globale Migration ("alle abschieben"), Eurokrise ("DM einführen") und politikmüde Bürger ("System muss weg").

Manchmal lohnt es sich aber, seinem Hirn etwas mehr Komplexität zuzutrauen... (Wie selbst diverse Fragen in diesem Thread beweisen.)


Ein Gefühl fürs Publikum hat Habeck allerdings nicht, da hast du recht. Manchmal wäre es besser zu antworten "das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen, aber die Richtung ist ...". Manchmal reicht seine Wahrnehmung halt nicht über die eigene Strahlkraft hinaus.




Threshold schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert ist der Fakt, dass die Grünen das Tempolimit so schnell aufgegeben haben.
> Ich glaube, Tritin hatte beim Lanz mal gesagt, dass die FDP darauf bestand, dass es nicht kommt.
> Trotzdem -- Tempolimit kostet nichts und es gibt genug Studien, die belegen, dass das mehr Sicherheit und weniger CO2 bringt.



Da gibt es eigentlich ziemlich wenig Studien zu. Zur CO2-Einsparung wird fast immer eine Zusammenfassung des Bundesamtes zitiert (weil sowas nunmal Politikgrundlage ist), die aber unter dem massiven methodischen Mangel krankt, dass nur eine kleine Zahl punktueller Verkehrsflussmessungen als Grundlage für die Ist-Geschwindigkeit genommen wurde. Untersuchungen, die stattdessen Daten tatsächlicher Fahrprofile in großer Zahl auswerten, kommen dagegen zu dem Schluss, dass auf 99% der nicht limitierten deutschen Autobahnen schon heute die Mehrheit unter 140 km/h fährt. Wenn man mal zusammenrechnet, wie wenige Leute auf wie wenigen der gefahrenen Kilometer überhaupt von "Tempo 130" betroffen wären, dann kann man vielleicht 1-2 Promill der gesamten CO2-Emissionen des Straßenverkehrs einsparen.
Und bei Unfällen ist die Quote noch niedriger. Denn Autobahnen sind schon heute die mit Abstand sichersten Straßen (Landstraßen die unsichersten) und zitiert werden bei solchen Hochrechnungen eigentlich immer nur Zahlen zu "Unfällen mit unangepasster Geschwindigkeit". Das heißt: Zu schnell bei Nebel, zu schnell bei Glätte, zu schnell bei Regen und vor allem zu schnell bei bereits bestehenden Tempolimits. Der Großteil dieser auch durch die Geschwindigkeit bedingten Unfälle findet sowieso schon bei unter 130 km/h statt.

Aus sachlicher Sicht war das Tempolimit also ein simples Bauernopfer. Und umgekehrt ist es populistisch ziemlich stark, hätte bei der FDP also eigentlich gegen einige wichtige Dinge eingetauscht werden können.
Dass die Grünen aber auch wirkungsvolle CO2-Abgaben, Abschaffung der Subventionen für Verbrenner, Abschaffung der Subventionen für Flugverkehr, Abschaffung der Subventionen für Energieintensive Industrie, sämtliche Lenkungswirkungen für einen beschleunigten Kohleausstieg, Ausbaupflichten für erneuerbare und noch einiges mehr geopfert haben, das ist schon ziemlich starker Tobak. Stattdessen haben sie ein Klimaziel in den Koalitionsvertrag geschrieben, dass mit den angedachten Maßnahmen absolut unmöglich ist - Pyhrrussieg aller erster Ordnung. Man ist die Partei, die "Kurs auf 1,5 K" gesetzt hat, aber dass man keinen einzigen Schritt in die Richtung macht, kommt ja erst fünf Jahre nach Ende der Legislaturperiode raus und dann kann man die Schuld sonstwohin schieben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht sowieso fast überall auf den deutschen Autobahnen zumindest stellenweise Tempolimits?
> Wo kann man denn noch mit 200 km/h über längere Zeit durchbrettern?
> Ich weiß das nicht... bin schon lange nicht mehr Autobahn gefahren.



Tatsächlich sind wohl nur 30% dauerhaft limitiert. Mit Verkehrsbeeinflussungslagen und Baustellen dann vielleicht 35-40%. Aber das ist halt die Betrachtung nach Kilometern Straße, die in der Landschaft rumstehen - undzwar meistens am Arsch der Welt. Wenn ein CSU-Bundesminister in Bayern wieder mit Bundesmitteln eine Autobahn bauen lässt, wo in Schleswig-Holstein eine zweispurige Landstraße aus Landesmitteln stehen würde, dann kannst du darauf wetten, dass diese fast leere Autobahn unbegrenzt sein wird. Genauso sind einige der "Aufschung Ost"-Trassen unbegrenzt, wo ebenfalls kaum jemand fährt. Aber da, wo viel Verkehr ist und somit auf sicherlich >66% der gefahrenen Kilometer stehen überall längst Schilder. Und man kann von Glück sagen, wenn es 130er sind und nicht 100er oder 80er.

Wahrscheinlich würde eine Einführung von "flächendecken Tempo 130" (also auch da, wo bislang ein niedrigeres Limit gilt) die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit sogar deutlich ansteigen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du einfache ""Antworten"" zu komplexen Problemen haben willst, dann musst du AFD-Politiker fragen. Die lösen alles in 1-3 Worten. Selbst Klimawandel ("erfunden"), globale Migration ("alle abschieben"), Eurokrise ("DM einführen") und politikmüde Bürger ("System muss weg").


Ich meine keine populistischen Parolen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Manchmal lohnt es sich aber, seinem Hirn etwas mehr Komplexität zuzutrauen... (Wie selbst diverse Fragen in diesem Thread beweisen.)


Wenn man liest ist das etwas anderes. Es geht auch um allgemeinverständliche Sprache und nicht um Fachgespräche welche vertieft werden. Die meisten Zuschauer wollen es einfach und klar. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Gefühl fürs Publikum hat Habeck allerdings nicht, da hast du recht. Manchmal wäre es besser zu antworten "das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen, aber die Richtung ist ...". Manchmal reicht seine Wahrnehmung halt nicht über die eigene Strahlkraft hinaus.


Ja, er sollte sich kürzer fassen und auf das Wesentliche beschränken. Das klappt ja bei anderen Politikern auch (nicht von der AfD).


----------



## chill_eule (26. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> 100 ist schnell genug.



Zu Fuß, ja.
Wenn ich irgendwo *irgendwann* ankommen will, dann fahre ich deutlich schneller.
Die Richtgeschwindigkeit von 130 ist mir sogar zu langsam...


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

Mit dem ICE gehen auch 300 km/h. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gleichberechtigung steht in Absatz 1 und umfasst schon heute alle Menschen, da gibt es nichts zu ergänzen. Und wie schon mal erwähnt: Seit Einführung der Ehe für alle mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen aufs Adoptionsrecht ist die Gleichbe*recht*igung auch praktisch gegeben. Theoretisch gibt es zwar immer noch die sexuell diskrimnierende Wehrpflicht. Aber solange die ausgesetzt ist, spielt sie halt keine Rolle und daran wird sich wohl auch nichts mehr ändern.
> 
> Nur auf Länderebene gibt es stellenweise noch ein paar Punkte, wo nachgebessert werden müsste. Aber das ist eben kein Bundesthema. (In einigen Ländern darf z.B. kein Mann Gleichstellungsbeauftragter im ÖD werden.)



Woran man sieht, dass du es überhaupt nicht verstanden hast! Es geht um den Diskriminierungsschutz in Art. 3 Abs. 3 GG.





__





						GRUNDGESETZ FÜR ALLE - Der Appell
					






					grundgesetz-fuer-alle.de
				











						Der Schutz für queere Menschen gehört ins Grundgesetz
					

Bis heute sind queere Menschen vom Schutz vor Diskriminierung im Grundgesetz ausgeschlossen. Gemeinsam können wir das jetzt ändern!    #GrundgesetzFürAlle #Artikel3




					campaigns.allout.org
				











						Petition unterschreiben
					

Grundgesetz für alle: Schutz der sexuellen und geschlechtlichen Identität JETZT!




					www.change.org
				




Einfachgesetzliche Regelungen reichen nicht aus, denn diese lassen sich von faschistischen Regierungen einfach ändern, siehe Polen, Ungarn oder Russland.


Spoiler: Beispiele:












						Polnisches Parlament stimmt für Anti-LGBT-Gesetz
					

Ein queer-feindliches Gesetz könnte es LGBTIQ-Personen in Polen bald verbieten, für ihre Rechte auf die Straße zu gehen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				











						LGBT in Polen: Die Ausreise als letzter Ausweg
					

Immer schärfer wird die Rhetorik der polnischen Regierung gegen sexuelle Minderheiten, vor allem im konservativen Süden und Osten hat das Konsequenzen. Die Lage ist so repressiv, dass Betroffene Polen verlassen. Von Jan Pallokat.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Umstrittenes Homosexuellen-Gesetz in Ungarn in Kraft getreten
					

Trotz massiver Kritik aus dem Aus- und Inland ist in Ungarn das umstrittene Gesetz zur Beschränkung der Information über Homo- und Transsexualität in Kraft getreten. In Budapest protestierten dagegen zahlreiche Aktivisten.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Interview mit russischem Homosexuellen: "Wir sind die Sündenböcke"
					

Der russische Eiskunstläufer Konstantin Jablozki ist schwul und tritt offen für die Rechte Homosexueller ein. Was dies für seinen Alltag bedeutet und was er sich von den Olympischen Spielen in Sotschi erhofft, erzählte er im Interview mit tagesschau.de.




					www.tagesschau.de
				







__





						Laden…
					





					www.hrw.org
				







__





						Laden…
					





					www.hrw.org
				











						"Homo-Propaganda": Russland geht gegen Netflix vor
					

Das Putin-Regime ermittelt nun auch gegen einen amerikanischen Streamingdienst: Auf Netflix sollen queere Inhalte bereits ab 16 Jahren angeboten werden. (Film & TV - Aktuell)




					www.queer.de
				











						Tag gegen Homophobie: Wenn wegen der Liebe die Todesstrafe droht
					

Eigentlich sollte es egal sein, wen man liebt. Doch Hass auf Homosexuelle ist in vielen Ländern noch Alltag. Ein Verein aus Solingen unterstützt Geflüchtete, die wegen ihrer sexuellen Orientierung in ihrer Heimat verfolgt wurden. Von P. Wundersee.




					www.tagesschau.de
				







Zur Erinnerung, die Verfassung soll vor allem dann einen Schutz der Grundrechte gewährleisten, wenn diese von der Regierung mit Füßen getreten werden.

Ich jedenfalls würde nicht drauf wetten, dass zur Bundestagswahl 33 - also in 12 Jahren - nicht doch die rechtsextreme NSAfD die Macht ergreift. In Sachsen und Thüringen eventuell schon bei der nächsten Landtagswahl.

*Aus der **Presseerklärung von GFA** zum Koalitionsvertrag:*
_Aufbauend auf einhelligen Stellungnahmen der renommierten Rechtsexpertinnen Prof. Dr. Ulrike Lembke (Richterin am Verfassungsgericht Berlin), Prof. Dr. Anna Katharina Mangold (LL.M. [Cambridge] Chair of European Law) und Prof. Dr. Johanna Schmidt-Räntsch (Mitglied des Bundesgerichtshofs) , fordert die Initiative GFA eine Ergänzung des Artikels 3, Absatz 3 Grundgesetz sowohl um das Merkmal „sexuelle Identität“ als auch um das Merkmal „geschlechtliche Identität“. [2]

[2]:
Alle drei Rechtsexpertinnen betonen, dass das in Artikel 3, Absatz 3 Grundgesetz bereits bestehende Merkmal „Geschlecht“ genauso wenig wie die Ergänzung des Artikels 3, Absatz 3 Grundgesetz lediglich um „sexuelle Identität“ ausreicht, um die vielfältigen geschlechtlichen Identitäten durch das Grundgesetz verlässlich zu schützen. Eine Einschätzung des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Deutschen Bundestags kommt zu einer vergleichbaren Einschätzung._









						Der Koalitionsvertrag ist da: Leider kein #GrundgesetzFuerAlle
					

Kurz nach dem Transgender Day of Remembrance (20.11.) entscheiden sich die Vertreter*innen der Koalitionsgespräche für eine Ergänzung des Artikels 3 Grundgesetz um das Merkmal „sexuelle Identität“. Ein Gewinn für bspw. schwule, lesbische oder bisexuelle Menschen in Deutschland. ABER: Trans*...




					www.change.org


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> und das letzte Drittel ist hirntod und *schleicht mit 100 Km/h auf dem Mittelstreifen*


Kelvin mal Meter durch die Zeit in Stunden?

Das ist eine Differenzgeschwindigkeit von 20km/h zu dem was idR rechts fährt, vollkommen in Ordnung solange man am überholen ist.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Richtgeschwindigkeit von 130 ist mir sogar zu langsam...


Dann fahr Bahn 
Das mit dem Tempolimit geht manchmal schneller als man denkt, frag mal die Niederländer. Da haben die
Gerichte im Endeffekt für gesorgt.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann fahr Bahn


Je nach Strecke, dauert das aber länger und/oder ist teurer 

Ich mag Bahnfahren, aber so richtig geil ist es leider oft nicht.
Das Auto ist auf vielen Strecken einfach die bessere Alternative.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Je nach Strecke, dauert das aber länger und/oder ist teurer



Wenn der Sprit teurer wird, geht zumindest letzteres bald nicht mehr als Ausrede.
Für den Diesel soll die Steuer-Subvention wegfallen.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn der Sprit teurer wird


Du darfst gerne mal rechnen wo der _sweetpot_ liegt für Ziele von Hamburg aus, bspw.: Bremen, Hannover, Wolfsburg, Kiel, Flensburg, Berlin, etc.
Aber vergiss dabei bitte, neben den Kosten pro Kilometer, auch nicht die Reisezeit. Und da meine ich von A nach B, nicht nur von Hauptbahnhof nach Hauptbahnhof, sondern die gesamte Reisezeit


----------



## seahawk (27. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


In der Stadt optimal.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du darfst gerne mal rechnen wo der _sweetpot_ liegt für Ziele von Hamburg aus, bspw.: Bremen, Hannover, Wolfsburg, Kiel, Flensburg, Berlin, etc.
> Aber vergiss dabei bitte, neben den Kosten pro Kilometer, auch nicht die Reisezeit. Und da meine ich von A nach B, nicht nur von Hauptbahnhof nach Hauptbahnhof, sondern die gesamte Reisezeit



Das sind doch alles größere Städte, die sich mit der Bahn direkt erreichen lassen sollten.


----------



## Lotto (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles größere Städte, die sich mit der Bahn direkt erreichen lassen sollten.


Städte sind groß. Zugverbindungen dagegen zwischen großen Städten gehen meist von Hauptbahnhof zu Hauptbahnhof. Da hast du zwei Probleme: wie kommst du zum Startbahnhof und wie kommst du vom Zielbahnhof zum eigenen Ziel. Von einem Ende Hamburgs zum anderen bist du gut 1-1,5h unterwegs (ÖPNV oder Auto).
Sprich: die eigentliche Verbindung zwischen den Städten mit der Bahn ist das absolut kleinste Problem.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

In der Stadt bist du aber mit dem ÖPNV mindestens genauso schnell wie mit dem Auto unterwegs.


----------



## Lotto (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn der Sprit teurer wird, geht zumindest letzteres bald nicht mehr als Ausrede.
> Für den Diesel soll die Steuer-Subvention wegfallen.


Da muss der Preis aber noch gehörig steigen. Bahnfahren ist, wenn man nicht gerade ein Sparpreis abgreift (was zugegeben zur Zeit wegen Corona sehr einfach ist), ansonsten sauteuer. Alleine für den Preis Hamburg-München fahre ich mit dem Auto zweimal die Strecke. Und das als Einzelperson. Bei mehreren Personen wird es noch düsterer für die Bahn. Mit 4 Personen würde man also achtmal die Strecke mit dem Auto fahren können.


DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Stadt bist du aber mit dem ÖPNV mindestens genauso schnell wie mit dem Auto unterwegs.


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Es gibt natürlich Fälle wo das zutrifft, aber eben meist nicht. Das liegt nunmal daran, dass ein ÖPNV-Netz eben nicht so aufgbaut sein kann, dass es eine so effiziente Verbindung bereitstellt wie das Straßennetz mit dem Auto hergibt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich würde eine Einführung von "flächendecken Tempo 130" (also auch da, wo bislang ein niedrigeres Limit gilt) die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit sogar deutlich ansteigen lassen.


Die niedrigeren Limits belieben natürlich. Von daher steigt da gar nix an.
Staus entstehen in nahezu allen Fällen durch Unfälle und Baustellen, das ändert ein Tempolimit auch nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Stadt bist du aber mit dem ÖPNV mindestens genauso schnell wie mit dem Auto unterwegs.


Kommt auf die Stadt und deren ÖPNV an und dann natürlich Start und Zielpunkt.
Ein konkretes Beispiel laut Google Maps
Auto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bahn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Halbe Stunde unterschied und so ein ICE Ticket ist ja auch nicht wirklich günstig 
*Um aber mal den Bogen zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu schlagen:*

Falls unsere neue Regierung die Menschen weg vom Auto, hin zur Bahn bringen will, dann muss da mehr passieren als stumpfes "Autofahren teurer machen".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woran man sieht, dass du es überhaupt nicht verstanden hast! Es geht um den Diskriminierungsschutz in Art. 3 Abs. 3 GG.



Nein. Daran siehst man, dass du (wie so viele die in deinem Stil argumentieren) nicht kapierst, wo überhaupt der Unterschied zwischen rechtlicher Gleichstellung aka "Gleichberechtigung" liegt und der Verhinderung von Ungleichbehandlung im Alltag alias Diskriminierungsschutz. Erstere steht in Absatz 1, wird aber ständig mit letzterem aus Absatz 3 verwechselt. Dabei handelt es sich um komplett verschiedene Dinge. Mangelnde Gleichberechtigung wäre, wenn sie nicht längst abgeschafft wäre, ein Vorwurf an die REGIERUNG, sie hätte sexistische/rassistische/...istische Gesetze erlassen. Diskriminierung im Alltag ist ein Problem, bei dem die BÜRGER endlich aufhören müssen, Arschlöcher zu sein.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn der Sprit teurer wird, geht zumindest letzteres bald nicht mehr als Ausrede.
> Für den Diesel soll die Steuer-Subvention wegfallen.



"bald" ist relativ. Wenn man die Gesamtkosten eines Autos rechnet, sind die Bahnpreise tatsächlich okay. Aber sehr viele Menschen können nicht 100% ihrer Mobilität ohne Auto bestreiten und wenn die Karre dann sowieso schon da steht und nur der Sprit bezahlt werden muss, sieht es für die Bahn ziemlich schlecht aus.

Für mich müsste der Spritpreis morgen auf 3,80 € klettern, ehe sich eine Fahrt alleine mit der Bahn zum Regelpreis lohnt. Nehme ich zwei Personen im Auto mit, bin ich entsprechend bei über 7 Euro. Berücksichtige ist, dass mein Auto wenigstens den Komfort der ersten Klasse bietet (hinsichtlich Ruhe vermutlich sogar mehr und das vor allem auf der ganzen Strecke, während bei der Bahn noch Nahverkehrsanteile dabei sind), wären selbst 12 € pro Liter Benzin immer noch billiger, als der Regeltarif für zwei Bahntickets.

Nur die Sparpreise sind im Moment natürich konkurrenzlos niedrig. Aber eben wegen Corona nehme ich im Moment selber aus Prinzip nicht die Bahn. Früher kosteten mich Sparpreise bei Buchung 1-2 Wochen im Voraus trotz Ausnutzunng der Randzeiten (Ankunft meist erst nach 22:00) meist 10-20% mehr als mit dem Auto. Heute wäre es dann vielleicht ±0, solange nur eine Person mitfährt und zweite Klasse reicht. Aber das sind schon wieder zwei Bedingungen für "keinen Vorteil" - ehe Leute aus Preisgründen Bahn fahren, muss sich also noch sehr viel zu tun. 

Zumal ich quasi ein Best-Case für die Bahn bin: Wohnort bewusst ÖPV-günstig gewählt, Verwandtschaft lebt größtenteils zufällig ÖPV-günstig, alle häufiger gefahrenen innerstädtischen Routen verlaufen parallel zu ICE-Trassen ohne Umsteigeknoten dazwischen und zum Teil sind es sogar Sprinterstrecken. Für mich lohnt sich Bahnfahren schon, wenn es für 90% der Bundesbürger noch unattraktiv ist, aber trotzdem hätte ich ohne persönlichem Öko-Anspruch und zum Regelpreis vermutlich noch nie einen Zug von innen gesehen, seitdem ich einen Führerschein habe.




DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Stadt bist du aber mit dem ÖPNV mindestens genauso schnell wie mit dem Auto unterwegs.



INNERHALB einer Stadt gilt das oft. (Und mit dem Fahrrad nicht selten noch schneller.) Aber wenn wir von der DB sprechen, dann ist die Route ja meist zwischen Städten und da ist dann Auto dann oft schneller, weil man um die Stadt herum und gezielt in den gewünschten Stadtteil reinfährt, ohne all zu viel innerhalb der Stadt zu fahren. Wenn das Auto noch einen Vorteil bei der Fahrstrecke hat (feineres Netz und immer direkte Route) und ggf. sogar bei der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (Verbindung mit niedrigem oder keinem ICE-Anteil), kann es sogar bei Innenstadt - Innenstadt gewinnen; Randlage-Randlage ist es teilsweise selbst auf Sprinterstrecken schneller. Auch hier muss sich noch SEHR viel tun.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Je nach Strecke, dauert das aber länger und/oder ist teurer





Lotto schrieb:


> Alleine für den Preis Hamburg-München fahre ich mit dem Auto zweimal die Strecke. Und das als Einzelperson.


Sorry das ist Bullshit
Der ADAC gibt selbst für einen einfachen VW Golf der fünften Generation Kilometerkosten von etwa 25ct an. (Bei der Pendlerpauschale werden ja sogar 30ct pauschal abgenommen)
Kürzeste Route mit Autobahn laut Google Maps: 777km
Also 777*0,25€=194,25€ für eine Strecke
Zeitvorteil für die Bahn etwa 1,5h, Preisvorteil bei Einzelperson und Flexpreis etwa 45€

Aber hey du hast dein Auto geschenkt bekommen, zahlst keine Steuern, der Werkstatt und dem TÜV reicht ein warmer Händedruck, die Kinder vom Nachbarn reinigen das Auto gratis und nur die Tankstelle schenkt dir das Benzin nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mangelnde Gleichberechtigung wäre, wenn sie nicht längst abgeschafft wäre, ein Vorwurf an die REGIERUNG, sie hätte sexistische/rassistische/...istische Gesetze erlassen.



Das ist beim TSG oder §219a StGB (indirekt durch mangelnde Informationen) doch genau der Fall. Oder mal an den alten §175 StGB gedacht.

Außerdem steht in Art. 3 Abs. 1 nur "Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich". Das heißt nicht, dass die Gesetze für alle Menschen gleich sind, sondern dass bei Anwendung eines Gesetzes alle Menschen dann gleich behandelt werden müssen.



			
				https://www.bpb.de/izpb/254385/gleichheit-vor-dem-gesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Art. 3 Abs. 1 GG beinhaltet eine der wichtigsten, aber auch schwierigsten Regelungen im Grundrechtsbereich. Der allgemeine Gleichheitssatz verbietet, Gleiches ungleich zu behandeln. Ebenso darf Ungleiches nicht gleich behandelt werden. Kurz gefasst könnte man sagen: Gleiches Recht für alle.
> 
> Wenn es heißt, dass alle Menschen vor dem Gesetz gleich sind, liegt die Formulierung nahe, dass der Gleichheitssatz in erster Linie die Verwaltung und die Rechtsprechung verpflichtet, da das Verhältnis dieser Gewalten zu den Bürgerinnen und Bürgern gerade durch die Anwendung von Gesetzen geprägt ist. Auch darf der Gesetzgeber nicht gegen den Gleichheitssatz verstoßen, insoweit ist der Wortlaut etwas missverständlich.
> 
> ...



Bei Art. 3 Abs. 2 GG fallen auch Inter* und Nichtbinäre Menschen raus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist beim TSG oder §219a StGB (indirekt durch mangelnde Informationen) doch genau der Fall. Oder mal an den alten §175 StGB gedacht.



Das TSG betrifft alle, die ihr Geschlecht ändern wollen, in gleichem Maße. Ungeachtet Hautfarbe, Sprache, bisherigem Geschlecht, Religion, etc.. Da liegt keine Ungleichberechtigung vor. Genauso behandelt der 219a alle Ärzte, Ärztinnen, Ärztenden und Ärtz* gleich. Das es Gesetze gibt, die für Menschen in bestimmten Situationen ********************* sind, stimmt sicherlich, aber "Gleichberechtigung" liegt solange vor, wie diese Gesetze für alle Menschen gleichermaßen gelten. Das Menschen mit Anliegen A von Gesetz A eher als Gesetz B betroffen sind, liegt halt in der Natur der Sache - es ist auch keine "Ungleichberechtigung", wenn die Radfahrer nicht von den gesetzlichen Regelungen für KFZ-Halter betroffen sind. Genausowenig ist "ungerecht", dass Frauen häufiger als Männer schwanger werden und deswegen häufiger von Schwangerschafts-bezogenen Gesetzen betroffen sind, sondern es liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache. 



> Außerdem steht in Art. 3 Abs. 1 nur "Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich". Das heißt nicht, dass die Gesetze für alle Menschen gleich sind, sondern dass bei Anwendung eines Gesetzes alle Menschen dann gleich behandelt werden müssen.



Äh - nein? Wortwörtlich steht in dem von dir zitierten Teil genau das Gegenteil dessen, was du behauptest und zur Unterstreichung wird sogar ausdrücklich noch die Einzahl gebraucht, weil es nur ein Gesetzeswerk gibt, dass für alle genau gleich gilt und nicht etwa getrennte Gesetze z.B. für Arier und Juden-



> Bei Art. 3 Abs. 2 GG fallen auch Inter* und Nichtbinäre Menschen raus.



Das stimmt. In Bezug auf die Gleichberechtigung wird aber im Prinzip nur Abs.1 bestätigt, sodass man den Teil eigentlich sogar streichen könnte und das rechtlich gleiche Ergebnis hätte. Ich glaube das wurde auch nur aus politischen Gründen da reingeschrieben. (genauso wie Art.2 Abs.2 überflüssig ist, solange in Art.1 Abs.2 bereichts die Menschenrechte drinstehen)
Wichtig an Art.3 Abs. 2 ist die Selbstverpflichtung, "bestehende Nachteile" zu beseitigen. Da fallen Nicht-Männer und Nicht-Frauen tatsächlich formell raus, allerdings ist das dann schon wieder Gleichstellung und nicht mehr Gleichberechtigung.
Und ehrlich gesagt in der Praxis eines der wohl meistmissachtesten Gesetze überhaupt, denn Gleichstellung bedeutet in Deutschland fast immer nur die Schaffung zusätzlicher Diskrimminierung oder, seltener, Förderungen, die bestehende Nachteile kompensieren sollen. Aber die Ursachen/bestehende Nachteile werden fast nie bekämpft. Wenn sich z.B. Führungskräfte gegenseitig gemäß ihrer Burschenschaftszugehörigkeit rekrutieren, die satzungsgemäß alle Männer sind, dann führen wir eine Frauen- und in Zukunft vielleicht auch noch eine TI*-Quote ein, die dafür sorgt, dass bei jeder zweiten und dritten Einstellung irgendwer anders bevorzugt eingestellt wird. Aber weder verbieten wir geschlechtsspezifische Burschenschaften und schon gar nicht sorgen wir dafür, dass die Jobs transparent und fair vergeben werden.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Menschen mit Anliegen A von Gesetz A eher als Gesetz B betroffen sind, liegt halt in der Natur der Sache - es ist auch keine "Ungleichberechtigung", wenn die Radfahrer nicht von den gesetzlichen Regelungen für KFZ-Halter betroffen sind. Genausowenig ist "ungerecht", dass Frauen häufiger als Männer schwanger werden und deswegen häufiger von Schwangerschafts-bezogenen Gesetzen betroffen sind, sondern es liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache.



Das sind dann aber sachliche Gründe.



> Wird zwischen Personengruppen unterschieden (Beispiel: Arbeiter oder Angestellte; Ausländer oder Deutsche), gilt grundsätzlich ein strenger Prüfungsmaßstab. Die Ungleichbehandlung muss durch einen sachlichen Grund gerechtfertigt sein, wobei dieser Rechtfertigungsgrund in einem angemessenen Verhältnis zu der Ungleichbehandlung stehen muss. Je schwerer die Ungleichbehandlung wiegt, desto gewichtiger müssen die Gründe sein, die dafür angeführt werden.





> Von vornherein verboten ist allerdings eine Anknüpfung der Ungleichbehandlung an die in Art. 3 Abs. 3 Satz 1 GG genannten Merkmale (Geschlecht, Abstammung, Rasse, Sprache, Heimat, Herkunft, Glauben, religiöse/politische Anschauung). Differenzierungen, die an diese Merkmale anknüpfen, sind in keinem Fall zu rechtfertigen. Art. 3 Abs. 3 Satz 2 GG wurde erst im Zuge einer Verfassungsreform im Jahre 1994 eingefügt und erweitert den Kreis der speziellen Diskriminierungsverbote: Die Vorschrift verbietet die Benachteiligung von Behinderten.



Und genau das soll nun erweitert werden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

Ich hab eigentlich erwartet, dass in einem Computerforum mehr Vorbehalte gegen alles nicht binäre bestehen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich erwartet, dass in einem Computerforum mehr Vorbehalte gegen alles nicht binäre bestehen.



Bin zumindest froh, dass sich die Rechten nun raushalten.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der ADAC gibt selbst für einen einfachen VW Golf der fünften Generation Kilometerkosten von etwa 25ct an. (Bei der Pendlerpauschale werden ja sogar 30ct pauschal abgenommen)
> Kürzeste Route mit Autobahn laut Google Maps: 777km
> Also 777*0,25€=194,25€ für eine Strecke
> Zeitvorteil für die Bahn etwa 1,5h, Preisvorteil bei Einzelperson und Flexpreis etwa 45€
> ...


Trotzdem geht die Rechnung nur auf wenn man ansonsten garkein Auto besitzt. Wenn man dagegen sowieso eines besitzt weil manches schwer/unangenehm ohne Auto zu lösen ist, dann sind 2-3tkm mehr oder weniger im Jahr für die Urlaubsreise(n) tatsächlich kaum teurer als der Sprit allein.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht die Rechnung nur auf wenn man ansonsten garkeine Auto besitzt.


Wenn du ansonsten gar kein Auto besitzt musst du mit einem Leihwagen rechnen und das wird alleine sau teuer.
Wenn du meinst diese Zahlen wären für Autobesitzer zu hoch gerechnet müsste man die 30ct bei der Pendlerpauschale massivst senken.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst diese Zahlen wären für Autobesitzer zu hoch gerechnet müsste man die 30ct bei der Pendlerpauschale massivst senken.


Und was ist dann mit den Bahnfahrern?
Wenn das *immer* viel günstiger ist als 30ct. ist die Pendlerpauschale für ÖP(N)V Benutzer ja noch mal viel zu hoch ^^


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und was ist dann mit den Bahnfahrern?


Zeitkarten werden mit dem Betrag abgesetzt die sie in der Realität kosten.


----------



## Lotto (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry das ist Bullshit
> Der ADAC gibt selbst für einen einfachen VW Golf der fünften Generation Kilometerkosten von etwa 25ct an. (Bei der Pendlerpauschale werden ja sogar 30ct pauschal abgenommen)
> Kürzeste Route mit Autobahn laut Google Maps: 777km
> Also 777*0,25€=194,25€ für eine Strecke
> ...



Nein, ein Auto hat man bereits vor der Tür stehen. Selbst die meisten Leute die Bahn fahren haben ein Auto. Selbst nahezu alle meine Arbeitskollegen die mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren, haben ein Auto zuhause stehen (meist sogar 2).

Die Fixkosten für das Auto sind so oder so da. Wenn ich also von Hamburg nach München muss sind es quasi nur Sprit und Verschleiß, mehr nicht.

Deine Rechnung gilt für den Fall, dass man gar kein Auto hat, also die Fixkosten für das Auto entfallen würden wenn man Bahn fährt. Das ist aber nicht die Realität bei 99% der Leute.


----------



## owned139 (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Stadt bist du aber mit dem ÖPNV mindestens genauso schnell wie mit dem Auto unterwegs.


Vorausgesetzt es ist genug Platz vorhanden, damit alle mitfahren können, aber man merkt, dass du die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nicht wirklich nutzt.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du ansonsten gar kein Auto besitzt musst du mit einem Leihwagen rechnen und das wird alleine sau teuer.
> Wenn du meinst diese Zahlen wären für Autobesitzer zu hoch gerechnet müsste man die 30ct bei der Pendlerpauschale massivst senken.


Die Zahlen sind für eine Urlaubs/Ausflugsfahrt, denn darum ging es vorher in der Diskussion, also unabhängig von Pendlerpauschale, zu hoch für den Autobesitzer gerechnet.
So absurd es auf den ersten Blick klingt "lohnt" es sich in gewissem Rahmen sogar mehr zu fahren damit sich die Fixkosten auf mehr Kilometer verteilen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Nein, ein Auto hat man bereits vor der Tür stehen.


Hat man nicht automatisch, man muss schon seriös rechnen.


owned139 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt es ist genug Platz vorhanden


Weil man durch den Innerstädtischen Stau so schnell mit dem Auto durch kommt?


Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind für eine Urlaubs/Ausflugsfahrt


Musst du auch sagen, bei mir sind 600km pro Weg die Pendelstrecke.
Ich hab damals noch nicht so aufs Klima geachtet und mir einfach ausgerechnet was
billiger ist. Auto oder Bahn bei ungefähr selber Zeit.
40 Wochen im Jahr mit 2*600km bei 6l/100km und 1,5€ pro Liter.
Das wären dann 4320€. 
Bahncard 100 4027€ und damit ist dann alles abgedeckt bei den 4320€ beim Auto nur das Benzin und nur für den 
Arbeitsweg.

Ihr rechnet euch das Auto zu billig. 
Wenn ihr ein Auto habt weil der Arbeitsweg mit dem KFZ 3 mal schneller ist, dann ist das ja okay, aber rechnet
euch das nicht schön. Das ist absolut unseriös.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Stadt bist du aber mit dem ÖPNV mindestens genauso schnell wie mit dem Auto unterwegs.


Bei uns nicht. Wenn ich mit dem Bus fahre bin ich ca eine halbe Stunde unterwegs von der Arbeit.
Mit dem Auto ca 10  Minuten.  Mit dem Fahrrad 20 Minuten.
Aber in Großstädten mag das wohl zutreffen. Wenn man nicht gerade umsteigen muß usw.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ihr rechnet euch das Auto zu billig.
> Wenn ihr ein Auto habt weil der Arbeitsweg mit dem KFZ 3 mal schneller ist, dann ist das ja okay, aber rechnet
> euch das nicht schön. Das ist absolut unseriös.


Zur Arbeit fahr ich mit dem Rad wenn das Wetter nicht zu ekelhaft ist. Aber z.B. zur Sporthalle über Berg und Tal in 17km Entfernung fährt kein ÖPNV und da die halt genau dann herhalten muss wenn es draussen zu kalt und zu nass ist, ist es auch kein gutes Rad-Ziel. Aber eine gute Entfernung für den Plug-In...
Natürlich ist das ein Luxus. Aber wenn ich mir den schon geleistet habe ist danach die Antwort was billiger auf gelegentlicher (!) Langstrecke kommt halt sich wieder ins Auto zu setzen.


----------



## owned139 (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil man durch den Innerstädtischen Stau so schnell mit dem Auto durch kommt?


Fahr ne andere Strecke und ja, kommst du, wenn noch mehr Menschen auf ÖPNV angewiesen sind, weil sie sich das Auto nicht mehr leisten können.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Luxus. Aber wenn ich mir den schon geleistet habe ist danach die Antwort was billiger auf gelegentlicher (!) Langstrecke kommt halt sich wieder ins Auto zu setzen.


Für einen realistischen Vergleich darf man das aber nicht annehmen.
Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass der ICE billiger ist weil ich persönlich kostenlos fahren darf.
Das ist ja nicht vergleichbar.


owned139 schrieb:


> Fahr ne andere Strecke und ja, kommst du, wenn noch mehr Menschen auf ÖPNV angewiesen sind, weil sie sich das Auto nicht mehr leisten können.


Sehe ich nicht so, einer meiner Busse den ich regelmäßig nehme hat zu Pendelzeiten sehr viel Verspätung weil die Autobahn so voll ist. Und die ist nicht wegen anderen Bussen oder LKWs so voll.
Wenn da jetzt 100 Autos weniger sind ist auch der Bus schneller. Wenn da jetzt ein Bus weniger ist aber 100 Autos mehr ist man mit dem Auto langsamer.
Sind da jetzt 100 Autos weg und dafür 2 Busse da, sind die beiden Busse schneller als es der eine bei 100 Autos mehr wäre.


----------



## owned139 (27. November 2021)

@Sparanus ich wohne in einer Großstadt und hier sind den ÖPNV zu den Stoßzeiten am Limit. Letzten Monat wurden die Strecke der S-Bahn Linie erneuert. Dies führte dazu, dass die Straßenbahnen so voll waren, dass pro Haltestelle vielleicht eine Hand voll Personen einsteigen konnte und das, obwohl die Straßenbahnen im 5 Minutentakt fuhren. Die Haltestelle war also durchgehen proppenvoll und es dauert ewig, bis es sich entspannte. Das Einhalten der Coronamaßnahmen war zu diesem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls unmöglich.
Wenn jetzt also noch mehr Menschen den ÖPNV nutzen, geht gar nichts mehr und das ist nur ein Problem. Die Ausfälle der DB gerade im Winter sind da noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerdem steht in Art. 3 Abs. 1 nur "Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich". *Das heißt nicht, dass die Gesetze für alle Menschen gleich sind,* sondern dass bei Anwendung eines Gesetzes alle Menschen dann gleich behandelt werden müssen.


Können und werden sie nie sein, außer du willst das z.B. ein 11 Jähriger vom Gesetz in einer Gerichtsverhandlung beim Strafmaß, oder im Arbeitsrecht, exakt genauso behandelt wird wie z.B. ein Erwachsener, oder die aus guten Grund geschlechterspezifischen Bestimmungen im Arbeitsschutz (z.B. körperliche Belastungsgrenzen bei Frauen während der Schwangerschaft) für alle identisch angwendet werden müssen.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Also was die neue Bundesregierung da vor hat, mit Auto Führerschein ab 16, finde ich irgendwie nicht so gut.
(Im Gegensatz zum Wahlrecht ab 16.)
Die sind teilweise wirklich noch nicht reif genug dafür und die meisten (tödlichen)Unfälle passieren ja jungen Menschen die sich überschätzen und/oder unter Alkohol/Drogeneinfluss Auto  fahren.
Ich wäre sogar dafür das man erst Auto ab 21 fahren darf. Weil da geht es wirklich um Leib und Leben. Auch um die Leben anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

owned139 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt es ist genug Platz vorhanden, damit alle mitfahren können, aber man merkt, dass du die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nicht wirklich nutzt.



Ich nutze die - wenn nicht gerade wieder Lockdown ist - relativ oft, ich hab ne Jahreskarte.



RyzA schrieb:


> Also was die neue Bundesregierung da vor hat, mit Auto Führerschein ab 16, finde ich irgendwie nicht so gut.
> (Im Gegensatz zum Wahlrecht ab 16.)
> Die sind teilweise wirklich noch nicht reif genug dafür und die meisten (tödlichen)Unfälle passieren ja jungen Menschen die sich überschätzen und/oder unter Alkohol/Drogeneinfluss Auto  fahren.
> Ich wäre sogar dafür das man erst Auto ab 21 fahren darf. Weil da geht es wirklich um Leib und Leben. Auch um die Leben anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer.



Es geht ums begleitete Fahren, wo die Eltern mit dabei sind. Da gilt für beide 0,0 Promille.
Und die Zahlen zeigen, dass Leute die schon eher den Führerschein haben und damit mehr Fahrpraxis als direkt nach der Fahrprüfung auch sicherer Fahren.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht ums begleitete Fahren, wo die Eltern mit dabei sind. Da gilt für beide 0,0 Promille.
> Und die Zahlen zeigen, dass Leute die schon eher den Führerschein haben und damit mehr Fahrpraxis als direkt nach der Fahrprüfung auch sicherer Fahren.


Achso. Ist dann das begleitende Fahren für 2 Jahre oder wie?


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> passieren ja jungen Menschen die sich überschätzen und/oder unter Alkohol/Drogeneinfluss Auto fahren.


Und die sollen dann auch Wählen dürfen?
Nein, Danke! 


RyzA schrieb:


> Die sind teilweise wirklich noch nicht reif genug dafür


Wahlrecht ab 16 lehne ich ab. Aber wird wohl kommen...

Wahlrecht, Führerschein, Zugang zu Alkohol/Tabakwaren und Glücksspiel kann von mir aus alles weiterhin ab 18 stattfinden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

owned139 schrieb:


> ich wohne in einer Großstadt und hier sind den ÖPNV zu den Stoßzeiten am Limit.


Es gibt keine große Stadt in Deutschland in der, der ÖPNV baulich wirklich am Limit ist.
5 Minuten Takte sind eigentlich nichts außer peinlich für eine Metropole.


RyzA schrieb:


> Also was die neue Bundesregierung da vor hat, mit Auto Führerschein ab 16, finde ich irgendwie nicht so gut.


Also das was DKK sagt, dann ist da mehr Praxis drin wenn sie dann allein fahren dürfen.


----------



## chill_eule (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt keine große Stadt in Deutschland in der, der ÖPNV baulich wirklich am Limit ist.


Na, dann komm mal nach Hamburg.
Wo ja die "klugen" Bürger damals auch per Volksentscheid *gegen* die Stadtbahn/Straßenbahn gestimmt haben 

Neue U-Bahn ist zwar im Bau und auch eine neue S-Bahn in Planung, aber derzeit hängt immer noch alles am uralten und denkmalgeschützten Hauptbahnhof.
Da geht nix mehr, es sei denn man (Die Bahn) baut gefühlt die halbe Innenstadt um. "Hamburg 31" anyone?


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also das was DKK sagt, dann ist da mehr Praxis drin wenn sie dann allein fahren dürfen.


Ja ok. Dann wahrscheinlich 2 Jahre mit Begleitung fahren und dann alleine ab 18.
Das macht Sinn.
Wobei ich mich als Beifahrer bei einen 16 Jährigen nicht unbedingt sicherer fühlen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Na, dann komm mal nach Hamburg.


War ich schon 
Aber andere Städte (in Europa) ballern 2 Minuten Takte, da sind 5 schon peinlich.

Da ist oft noch viel Luft ohne ein Gleis mehr zu legen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

Mehr junge Wähler können nicht schaden.
Man muss auch bedenken, die Wahl ist nur alle 4 Jahre. Es gibt also 17 Jährige, die aktuell dann erst mit 21 das erste mal Wählen dürfen und ihre ganze Zeit als Heranwachsender mit einer Regierung verbringen, über die sie nicht mit abstimmen durften.
Wahlrecht ab 16 kann gerne kommen, insbesondere da dort auch rechte Parteien wenig gefragt sind.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Dann wahrscheinlich 2 Jahre mit Begleitung fahren und dann alleine ab 18.
> Das macht Sinn.
> Wobei ich mich als Beifahrer bei einen 16 Jährigen nicht unbedingt sicherer fühlen würde.



Musst du doch auch nicht. Die Begleitpersonen müssen da vorher festgelegt werden und dürfen auch selbst keine Punkte haben.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Musst du doch auch nicht. Die Begleitpersonen müssen da vorher festgelegt werden und dürfen auch selbst keine Punkte haben.


Willst du mir jetzt unterstellen ich hätte Punkte in Flensburg?


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

War allgemein gemeint. Mindestalter gibt es glaube ich auch.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss auch bedenken, die Wahl ist nur alle 4 Jahre. Es gibt also 17 Jährige, die aktuell dann erst mit 23 das erste mal Wählen dürfen


Du wir müssen nochmal ein bisschen über Mathe reden.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Mindestalter gibt es glaube ich auch.


30


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

Ist mir auch jetzt eben erst aufgefallen. Aber er meinte 21. Shit happens!


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2021)

Oh ja. 
Ist korrigiert.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

> Cem Özdemir hat bereits angekündigt, nicht vor der mächtigen Lobby der fleischproduzierenden Wirtschaft klein beigeben zu wollen. Der designierte Agrarminister und Vegetarier kündigte an, striktere Auflagen für die Fleischindustrie einführen zu wollen. „Wer Fleisch essen will, kann das gerne tun“, so Özdemir gegenüber der Stuttgarter Zeitung, wer Fleisch produziere, müsse allerdings zukünftig das Tierwohl, den Klimaschutz und den Schutz der Umwelt stärker berücksichtigen.
> 
> Für ihn gehe es um „die Höfe und die Menschen, die täglich hochwertige Lebensmittel produzieren“, nicht aber um industrielle Massentierhaltung, die „Tiere als Billigware verramscht“. Um diesen Worten auch konkrete Taten folgen zu lassen, stellte Özdemir eine verbindliche Haltungsform-Kennzeichnung für Fleischprodukte in Aussicht: „Wir werden auch dafür sorgen, dass die Investitionsförderung künftig auf gute Haltungsbedingungen in den Ställen ausgerichtet wird“.


Quelle: Ampel-Koalition: Özdemir will striktere Auflagen für Fleischindustrie einführen

Ich bin mal gespannt ob das auch nicht nur Ankündigungen bleiben. Seine Vorgängerin Julia Klöckner hat ja  auf ganzer Linie versagt. Cem Özdemir ist übrigens seit seiner Jugendzeit Vegetarierer.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und die sollen dann auch Wählen dürfen?
> Nein, Danke!


Wer alkoholisiert am Steuer hängt, ist mindestens 18.   


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wahlrecht ab 16 lehne ich ab. Aber wird wohl kommen...
> 
> Wahlrecht, Führerschein, Zugang zu Alkohol/Tabakwaren und Glücksspiel kann von mir aus alles weiterhin ab 18 stattfinden.


Es gibt 16 jährige, die sehr gut informiert sind und es gibt 70 jährige, die total verblendet und verblödet sind.
Man könnte ein Kinderwahlrecht einführen. Familien mit Kindern haben pro Kind eine Stimme extra.


----------



## DKK007 (28. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Ampel-Koalition: Özdemir will striktere Auflagen für Fleischindustrie einführen
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob das auch nicht nur Ankündigungen bleiben. Seine Vorgängerin Julia Klöckner hat ja  auf ganzer Linie versagt. Cem Özdemir ist übrigens seit seiner Jugendzeit Vegetarierer.



Klöckner war die Lobby-Tante von Nestle. Bei Özdemir wird das alleine durch seine Partei ganz anders werden.
Kommt nun der Veggy-Day doch noch?


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Klöckner war die Lobby-Tante von Nestle. Bei Özdemir wird das alleine durch seine Partei ganz anders werden.


Hoffen wirs.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommt nun der Veggy-Day doch noch?


Weiß ich nicht... aber hätte kein Problem da mitzumachen. 

Heute haben wir auch wieder vegetarisch gegessen.
Ich versuche meinen Fleischkonsum zu reduzieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> „Wer Fleisch essen will, kann das gerne tun“, so Özdemir gegenüber der Stuttgarter Zeitung, wer Fleisch produziere, müsse allerdings zukünftig das Tierwohl, den Klimaschutz und den Schutz der Umwelt stärker berücksichtigen.



Na hoffentlich hat Herr Özdemir dann auch eine praktikable Antwort darauf wie Geringverdiener sich bei seinen durchaus heheren Zielen in Zukunft dieses höherwertige Fleisch leisten können sollen, ohne das es für diese wie um 1900 rum zum Luxusgut für Gutverdiener avanciert, bei anhaltender Inflation von 5% und auch in anderen Bereichen zunehmend deutlich steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten (Energie, Miete, Mobilitätskosten, ect).
Da werden 12 Euro Mindestlohn und 31 Euro mehr Bürgergeld wohl kein hinreichender Ausgleich für sein...

Glaube niemand möchte doch wieder Zustände wie um 1900 haben, wo Butter und Fleisch für Geringverdiener nur etwas waren das diese sich mal an Feiertagen leisten konnten, oder?


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

@Nightslaver: Das geht wenn man weniger Fleisch isst.   
Viele essen nahezu jeden Tag Fleisch. Das ist viel zu viel. Und genau deswegen haben wir auch solche Massentierhaltungen mit schlechten Bedingungen für die Tiere.
Ich esse an  2 Tagen in der Woche kein Fleisch.
Versuche das auch noch weiter zu reduzieren.
Dann lieber weniger kaufen und dafür besseres.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich hat Herr Özdemir dann auch eine praktikable Antwort darauf wie Geringverdiener sich bei seinen durchaus heheren Zielen in Zukunft dieses höherwertige Fleisch leisten können sollen, ohne das es für diese wie um 1900 rum zum Luxusgut für Gutverdiener avanciert, bei anhaltender Inflation von 5% und auch in anderen Bereichen zunehmend deutlich steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten (Energie, Miete, Mobilitätskosten, ect).


Ich hab leider das Gefühl, dass Nahrungsmittel überhaupt keinen hohen Stellenwert mehr haben.
Früher, als man in einer Mangelgesellschaft gelebt hat, war ein Stück Fleisch etwas Wertvolles.
Heute, wo 100g Hühnchen weniger kosten als Tomaten, spielt das keine Rolle mehr -- und am ende wird es weggeworfen.
Wir müssen wieder dahin kommen, dass Nahrungsmittel wertvolle Güter sind.


----------



## DKK007 (28. November 2021)

Grüne Jugend: Von Ampel-Euphorie keine Spur
					

Nicht sozial genug, nicht links genug - echte Begeisterung löst der mit SPD und FDP ausgehandelte Koalitionsvertrag bei der Grünen Jugend nicht aus. Sie will sich dennoch nicht gegen den Koalitionsvertrag stellen. Von Angela Tesch.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab leider das Gefühl, dass Nahrungsmittel überhaupt keinen hohen Stellenwert mehr haben.
> Früher, als man in einer Mangelgesellschaft gelebt hat, war ein Stück Fleisch etwas Wertvolles.


Und bis 1900 muß man da gar nicht zurückgehen. In den 50´er und 60´er Jahren war ein Sonntagsbraten noch was besonderes. Aber ich sage auch nicht das man nur einmal in der Woche Fleisch essen soll.  Oder ganz darauf verzichten. Nur eben reduzieren wenn es geht. Und sein Bewußtsein dafür schärfen.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und bis 1900 muß man da gar nicht zurückgehen. In den 50´er und 60´er Jahren war ein Sonntagsbraten noch was besonderes. Aber ich sage auch nicht das man nur einmal in der Woche Fleisch essen soll.  Oder ganz darauf verzichten. Nur eben reduzieren wenn es geht. Und sein Bewußtsein dafür schärfen.


Niemand muss verzichten, man muss sich nur im Klaren sein, dass Nahrungsmittel das Wertvollste sind, das wir haben. Ich hab noch niemanden gesehen, der Papiergeld gegessen hat oder der sich in eine Mikrowelle gelegt hat und von dessen Strahlung satt geworden ist.
Ganz zu schweigen vom Wasser. Trinkwasser ist extrem kostbar und ich werde mich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehren, wenn irgendein Depp aus Brüssel oder Berlin das Trinkwasser privatisieren will.


----------



## Lotto (28. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat man nicht automatisch, man muss schon seriös rechnen.



Ok Studenten evtl. nicht. Keiner meiner Arbeitskollegen oder in meinem Umfeld über 26 hat kein Auto; deutsche Großstadt. Die neuen Absolventen die bei uns auf der Arbeit anfangen, haben spätestens 1 Jahr nach Beginn ein Auto.
Aber evtl. muss man in irgendeiner Hipsterbude Mitten in Berlin irgendwas mit Medien machen um auf die Spezies zu treffen, die kein Auto hat.

Ok mal harte Fakten [Quelle: statista]:
Haushalte mit...
...1 PKW 36,56 Mio = 51,76%
...2 PKW 17,7 Mio = 25,06%
...3+ PKW 2,89 Mio = 4,1%
...ohne PKW 13,49 Mio = 19,1%

Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass der Großteil der Studenten keinen PKW hat (Hauptgrund: kein Geld dafür über), auch sicher viele sehr alte Menschen keinen PKW mehr führen (Hauptgrund: gesundheitlich nicht mehr in der Lage) und außerdem viele Leute im Niedriglohnsektor sich das einfach nicht leisten können (Grund hier: kein Geld dafür übrig), dürfte der Anteil der Haushalte welche freiwillig auf einen PKW verzichten geschätzt bei unter 5% liegen.


----------



## Eckism (28. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommt nun der Veggy-Day doch noch?


Das ist der absolute Schmutz mit diesen Alibi-Vegetarierfraß...
Hatte letzten ein Steakpfanne(Vegan), hab leider nach "Steakpfanne" aufgehört zu lesen...absolut der ekelhafteste Shice gewesen, dieser Tofudreck.
Ich hätte da echt nix dagegen, wenn man da ne geile Gemüsepfanne hinzaubert, solang da kein Rosenkohl drin ist, find ich's schon lecker.
Aber warum nennt man solchen Schmutz "Steakpfanne" und suggeriert Fleisch in nem Fleischlosen Gericht? Ist für mich totale Verarsche.

Fleisch kann ruhig mächtig teuer werden, solange die Tiere ihr doch recht armseeliges Leben trotzdem so würdevoll wie möglich verbringen dürfen. Ich halte von der Massentierhaltung schon immer nix und dieses "Wasserfleisch" ist ja auch der allerletzte Husten.


----------



## Lotto (28. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist der absolute Schmutz mit diesen Alibi-Vegetarierfraß...
> Hatte letzten ein Steakpfanne(Vegan), hab leider nach "Steakpfanne" aufgehört zu lesen...absolut der ekelhafteste Shice gewesen, dieser Tofudreck.
> Ich hätte da echt nix dagegen, wenn man da ne geile Gemüsepfanne hinzaubert, solang da kein Rosenkohl drin ist, find ich's schon lecker.
> Aber warum nennt man solchen Schmutz "Steakpfanne" und suggeriert Fleisch in nem Fleischlosen Gericht? Ist für mich totale Verarsche.
> ...


Es gibt heutzutage Leute die kein Fleisch aus moralischen Gründen essen (ist quasi so ne Art von Religion). Die mögen den Fleischgeschmack aber durchaus. Deswegen haben diese Fleischimitationen ja zur Zeit so einen Aufwind. Die Rügenwalder Mühle macht glaub ich mittlerweile mehr Umsatz mit Fleischersatzprodukten als mit Fleisch.
Als Fleischesser hab ich mal die vegetarische Schinkenspieker auf Basis von Ei probiert und die schmeckt tatsächlich 1:1 als ob es die mit Fleisch wär. Wenn da nicht der halbe Chemiebaukasten der Industrie drinne wär, könne man sich sogar vorstellen das mal öfter zu essen.

Das Problem ist leider, dass in den Supermärkten das Biofleisch nur in realtiv geringen Mengen angeboten wird, weils kaum jemand kauft. Nur die wenigsten zahlen 10 Euro für 400g Hühnerbrust aus Biotierhaltung, wenn daneben 400g aus Käfighaltung für 4 Euro liegen (mit Wasser aufgepustet, aber das sieht das Auge ja nicht).

PS: Rosenkohl schmeckt wirklich lecker. Das Problem ist: viele kennen nur Rosenkohl aus Tiefkühlkost. Firscher Rosenkohl vom Markt schmeckt deutlich(!) anders. Der Unterschied ist sogar deutlich größer als z.B. bei Spargel, was ja auch so ein Gemüse ist, was frisch komplett anders schmeckt als aus der Dose.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber sachliche Gründe.



Wenn du es so nennen möchtest, ja. Aber genauso ist es dann halt ein sachlicher Grund und keine Ungleichberechtigung, dass ein sogenanntes "Transsexuellengesetz" nur Leute betrifft, die in ihrem Pass etwas anderes als ihr Geschlecht stehen haben wollen. Der Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz wäre erst verletzt, wenn ein Wechsel des Eintrags von z.B. "männlich" zu "divers" anders behandelt werden würde als von "divers" zu "weiblich". Aber es ist keine Bevorteilung von Frauen, die Frauen bleiben wollen, dass sie keinen Stress mit der Bürokratie für diese Nicht-Änderung haben.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind für eine Urlaubs/Ausflugsfahrt, denn darum ging es vorher in der Diskussion, also unabhängig von Pendlerpauschale, zu hoch für den Autobesitzer gerechnet.
> So absurd es auf den ersten Blick klingt "lohnt" es sich in gewissem Rahmen sogar mehr zu fahren damit sich die Fixkosten auf mehr Kilometer verteilen.



Das Problem ist halt einfach die Grundkostenbilanz in Deutschland. Billig ist alles, was Energie und natürliche Ressourcen (in dem Fall Platz) kostet oder Leute schädigt. Also z.B. das Auto- aber auch Bahnfahren als solches. Teuer ist dagegen alles, was Arbeitskraft erfordert. In dem Fall also der Besitz des Autos und die Bereitstellung der Züge samt Personal - (mehr oder minder) Einmalkosten. Sobald die einmaligen Kosten für einen Fall ohnehin schon eingerechnet sind, bei der Konkurrenz aber zusätzlich fällig werden, kann letztere im Prinzip einpacken. Sie wird immer teurer sein.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Können und werden sie nie sein, außer du willst das z.B. ein 11 Jähriger vom Gesetz in einer Gerichtsverhandlung beim Strafmaß, oder im Arbeitsrecht, exakt genauso behandelt wird wie z.B. ein Erwachsener, oder die aus guten Grund geschlechterspezifischen Bestimmungen im Arbeitsschutz (z.B. körperliche Belastungsgrenzen bei Frauen während der Schwangerschaft) für alle identisch angwendet werden müssen.



Nein. Die Gesetze werden auch in solchen Fällen genau gleich angewandt, denn die Beachtung der Voraussetzungen ist in ihnen enthalten. Bei jedem Strafverfahren ist die Schuldfähig zu prüfen und bei Jugendlichen kommt diese Prüfung eben zu dem Schluss, dass keine volle Verantwortbarkeit gegeben ist. Genauso richtet sich der Arbeitschutz meinem Wissen nach nirgendwo getrennt an Männlein/Weiblein, sondern definiert für "Schwangere" allgemein andere Regeln. Wenn du es als Mann hinbekommst, schwanger zu werden, gelten diese Regeln also auch für dich. 

Dass du das nicht kannst, bedeutet nicht, dass das Gesetz keine Gleichberechtigung achten würde, sondern, dass die Welt ungerecht ist. Genauso wie in den anderen von mir genannten Beispielen, wo natürlich nicht für jeden das Gleiche bei rauskommt, woran nur nie ein Gesetz die Schuld trägt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Mehr junge Wähler können nicht schaden.
> Man muss auch bedenken, die Wahl ist nur alle 4 Jahre. Es gibt also 17 Jährige, die aktuell dann erst mit 21 das erste mal Wählen dürfen und ihre ganze Zeit als Heranwachsender mit einer Regierung verbringen, über die sie nicht mit abstimmen durften.



Und weiter? Mit Wahlrecht ab 16 müssen dann alle 14-jährigen und jünger die nächste Legislaturperiode unter einer Regierung darben, die ihnen vorgesetzt wird. Und 40-49+% der Älteren vermutlich auch. "Fremdregiert" ist kein Argument für ein niedrigeres Wahlalter, da geht es allein um die geistige Reife. Ein Wähler muss beurteilen, ob Politiker in der Vergangenheit ihren Job im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten gut gemacht haben und ob ihre Ankündigungen für die Zukunft richtig und ehrlich sind. Da "Ganz Deutschland lenken" eine komplexere Aufgabe ist, in der man weitaus mehr und schwerwiegendere Fehler leichter machen kann, als zum Beispiel bei "ein Auto lenken", "eine Schusswaffe tragen" oder "einen privaten Vertrag abschließen", würde ich mal ganz klar sagen:
Personen, denen man die letzten drei Punkte nicht alle zutraut, sind sicherlich kein hinreichend mündigen Wähler für Bundestagswahlen. Zumal die genannte Überwachungsfunktion die nötige geistige Reife eigentlich ab Beginn der vorangehenden Wahlperiode erfordert. Wenn 2025 darüber entschieden wird, ob die von der FDP erzwungene Corona-Nichtbekämpfung richtig oder falsch war, werden dann die heute 12-Jährigen eine angemessenes Urteil im Hinterkopf haben und bei ihrer Wahlentscheidung berücksichtigen?

Ich persönlich bin für ein Wahlrecht ab 21. Und BIS 71.

(Für ersteres war ich übrigens auch schon mit 16.. Die Übersicht, wie viel zerstörerischen Anteil die >>60-Jährigen auf die deutsche Politik kam, hat sich erst später gebildet.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Ampel-Koalition: Özdemir will striktere Auflagen für Fleischindustrie einführen
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob das auch nicht nur Ankündigungen bleiben.



Ich mache mir wenig Hoffnungen machen. Özdemir ist mir zwar der liebste FDP-Politiker, den wir haben, aber halt trotzdem eine Lobbyhure. Und nach der markigen Zielsetzung kommt ja direkt der Absturz: Statt Tierschutz vorzuschreiben und Tierquälerei endlich angemessen abzustrafen, will er Subventionen für tierfreundlichere Ställe. Tierschutz also weiterhin als Aufgabe des Staates, wenn mal Geld übrig ist, aber nicht als Vorgabe für Landwirte, die weiterhin im Geschäft bleiben wollen.

Dabei gibt es mehr als genug große Probleme, die seit 20-30 Jahren auf der Abschussliste stehen und somit weitaus mehr als die Hälfte eines Stall-Investitionszeitraums ausmachen. Aber die Bauern, die sich ehrlich um ihr Vieh sorgen, und vorab tierfreundlichere Haltung eingeführt haben, sind weiterhin die Dummen weil sie jetzt weniger produzieren und trotzdem nur zu den ruinösen Preisen verkaufen können, die aus dem Überangebot resultieren, das teilweise erst vor wenigen Jahren hochgezogene Tier-KZs in den Markt pumpen. 

Letzteren jetzt auch noch den Umstieg auf etwas-weniger-Quälerei versilbern? Nein Danke. Wenn Klöckners Tierwohllabel irgend einen Sinn haben soll, dann in dem weitere Aufstallungen nach Kategorie 4 sofort verbietet und für Kategorie 3 alle Subventionen streicht. Ratzfatz könnten die, die nach Kategorie 2 produzieren, wieder von ihren Verkaufserlösen leben und das Interesse an Umstellung auf Kat 1 oder direkt Bio wäre so groß, dass der Staat keinen Cent extra dafür in die Hand nehmen muss. Positive Nebeneffekte: Einige Laster weniger auf der Straße und die niedersächsischen Grundwässer würden trotz Laschet wenigstens einen Tick entlastet.



> Seine Vorgängerin Julia Klöckner hat ja  auf ganzer Linie versagt. Cem Özdemir ist übrigens seit seiner Jugendzeit Vegetarierer.



Wieso? Klöckner hat doch 1:1 das gemacht, was die Agrarlobby wollte  . War das nicht der Anspruch, mit dem sie angetreten ist und die Aufgabe, die ihr CDU und SPD gegeben haben? Beschwert hat sich von denen oder deren Stammwählern jedenfalls niemand...




Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte ein Kinderwahlrecht einführen. Familien mit Kindern haben pro Kind eine Stimme extra.



Mir wäre in der Vergangenheit nicht aufgefallen, dass Personen mit Kindern verantwortungsbewusstere Bürger wären. Der subjektive Eindruck ist sogar das genau Gegenteil. (Aber das mag daran liegen, dass man mit Kind einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten hat, öffentlich seine Unfähigkeit unter Beweis zu stellen, auch nur ein Leben zu managen.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich hat Herr Özdemir dann auch eine praktikable Antwort darauf wie Geringverdiener sich bei seinen durchaus heheren Zielen in Zukunft dieses höherwertige Fleisch leisten können sollen



Selbst Hartzer kommmen heute bislang locker über den maximal empfohlenen Fleichanteil an der Ernährung. Bei einer Verdoppelung der Preise und gleichbleibenden Ausgaben für Fleisch könnten die untersten 10% der Bevölkerung auf das als unbenklich empfohlene Maß gezwungen werden, also gemäß Ernährungsempfehlung zu leben.




Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass der Großteil der Studenten keinen PKW hat (Hauptgrund: kein Geld dafür über), auch sicher viele sehr alte Menschen keinen PKW mehr führen (Hauptgrund: gesundheitlich nicht mehr in der Lage) und außerdem viele Leute im Niedriglohnsektor sich das einfach nicht leisten können (Grund hier: kein Geld dafür übrig), dürfte der Anteil der Haushalte welche freiwillig auf einen PKW verzichten geschätzt bei unter 5% liegen.



Zu beachten ist hierbei noch: Die normalerweise für PKW-Bahn-Vergleiche angesetzten Autoausgaben von 30 Cent pro km bestehn zu 30-50% aus dem Wertverlust, den ein Auto im Durchschnitt durch Alter und Nutzung hat. Wer wenig Geld hat, fährt aber kein durchschnittliches Auto und der Wertverlust in ersten 18 Monaten/20000 km ist ein ganz anderer als  ersten Jahr/auf den ersten 20000 km ist ein ganz anderer als in den Monaten 145 bis 162/von km 160000 bis 180000. Trotz höherem Reparaturbedarf kann man durchaus mit weniger als 1000 € Fixkosten im Jahr ein Auto haben, mit technischem Verständnis und Glück reicht sogar die Hälfte.

Wer selbst dafür kein Geld hat, mit dem man brauch auch nicht über die Regelpreise der DB reden. Für die wirklich armen in Deutschland wäre selbst halb so viel noch zu viel; nicht umsonst ist das Deutschlandticket weiterhin beliebt. Die Aneinandereihung von Regionalverbindungen ersetzt im Prinzip die 3. und 4. Klasse im Fernvekehr.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt heutzutage Leute die kein Fleisch aus moralischen Gründen essen (ist quasi so ne Art von Religion). Die mögen den Fleischgeschmack aber durchaus. Deswegen haben diese Fleischimitationen ja zur Zeit so einen Aufwind. Die Rügenwalder Mühle macht glaub ich mittlerweile mehr Umsatz mit Fleischersatzprodukten als mit Fleisch.
> Als Fleischesser hab ich mal die vegetarische Schinkenspieker auf Basis von Ei probiert und die schmeckt tatsächlich 1:1 als ob es die mit Fleisch wär. Wenn da nicht der halbe Chemiebaukasten der Industrie drinne wär, könne man sich sogar vorstellen das mal öfter zu essen.


Ich habe auch schon ein paar Rügenwalder vegane Produkte probiert. Die schmeckten mir ganz gut. Allerdings finde ich die relativ teuer. Wenn man noch mehr Menschen dazu bewegen will, die zu essen, sollten sie günstiger sein. Oder das Fleisch müßte spürbar teurer werden.
Ich habe auch gehört das Rügenwalder mitlerweile mehr Umsatz mit veganen Produkten macht als mit Fleischprodukten.


Lotto schrieb:


> PS: Rosenkohl schmeckt wirklich lecker. Das Problem ist: viele kennen nur Rosenkohl aus Tiefkühlkost. Firscher Rosenkohl vom Markt schmeckt deutlich(!) anders. Der Unterschied ist sogar deutlich größer als z.B. bei Spargel, was ja auch so ein Gemüse ist, was frisch komplett anders schmeckt als aus der Dose.


Es ist schon lange her wo ich Rosenkohl gegessen habe. Aber hatte den immer bitter in Erinnerung.
Habe aber gehört das Rosenkohl von heute nicht mehr bitter sein soll. Kommt aber wohl auch auf die Sorte und Zubereitung an.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteren jetzt auch noch den Umstieg auf etwas-weniger-Quälerei versilbern? Nein Danke. Wenn Klöckners Tierwohllabel irgend einen Sinn haben soll, dann in dem weitere Aufstallungen nach Kategorie 4 sofort verbietet und für Kategorie 3 alle Subventionen streicht. Ratzfatz könnten die, die nach Kategorie 2 produzieren, wieder von ihren Verkaufserlösen leben und das Interesse an Umstellung auf Kat 1 oder direkt Bio wäre so groß, dass der Staat keinen Cent extra dafür in die Hand nehmen muss. Positive Nebeneffekte: Einige Laster weniger auf der Straße und die niedersächsischen Grundwässer würden trotz Laschet wenigstens einen Tick entlastet.


Wobei die Kategorien nur Augenwischerei sein sollen



> *Etwas mehr Platz macht kein glückliches Tier*
> 
> Kaum jemand nimmt sich die Zeit und schaut, was hinter den scheinbar besseren Haltungsbedingungen tatsächlich steckt. Denn dann würde schnell erkannt werden, dass diese nur marginale Änderungen für die Tiere bringen. Beispielsweise hören sich 100 Prozent mehr Platz in der höchsten Stufe 4 zuerst viel an. Wenn man jedoch bedenkt, dass einem etwa 100 Kilo schweren Schwein dadurch statt 0,75 nur 1,5 Quadratmeter Platz zur Verfügung stehen, dann erkennt man schnell, dass diese Haltung weiter reine Tierquälerei für die bewegungsfreudigen und neugierigen Tiere bedeutet. Bei Hunden wäre der Aufschrei groß, wenn wir sie derart schlecht halten und ihres Fleisches wegen töten würden.
> 
> Doch dieses Unwissen machen sich die Unternehmen zu Nutze und bauen darauf, dass die Menschen weiterhin nicht hinterfragen und ihr Gewissen mit den Labeln beruhigen.


Quelle: Kein „Billigfleisch“ mehr bei Aldi & Co.: Kein Gewinn für Tiere

Ich dachte eigentlich auch das sich dadurch mehr  ändert. Aber das ist reine Verarsche.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab leider das Gefühl, dass Nahrungsmittel überhaupt keinen hohen Stellenwert mehr haben.


Streiche beim nächsten erwähnen bitte das "hohen" aus dem satz. Lebensmittel haben hier keinerlei stellenwert mehr und sind nur mittel zum zweck. Leider haben nur die wenigsten eine vergleichsmöglichkeit um heraaus zu finden, wie z.b. eine tomate oder gurke wirklich schmecken muß. Die kennen alle nur das wässrige, teils säuerliche zeug aus dem supermarkt...


Lotto schrieb:


> Als Fleischesser hab ich mal die vegetarische Schinkenspieker auf Basis von Ei probiert und die schmeckt tatsächlich 1:1 als ob es die mit Fleisch wär. Wenn da nicht der halbe Chemiebaukasten der Industrie drinne wär, könne man sich sogar vorstellen das mal öfter zu essen.


Ich schätze mal, das du eh nur das nitritpökelsalz geschmeckt hast. Die konsistenz entsprechend hin zu bekommen ist ja nicht ganz so schwierig.


Lotto schrieb:


> Das Problem ist leider, dass in den Supermärkten das Biofleisch nur in realtiv geringen Mengen angeboten wird, weils kaum jemand kauft. Nur die wenigsten zahlen 10 Euro für 400g Hühnerbrust aus Biotierhaltung, wenn daneben 400g aus Käfighaltung für 4 Euro liegen (mit Wasser aufgepustet, aber das sieht das Auge ja nicht).


Das ist das kern-problem. Die leute wollen einfach nichts dafür bezahlen, weil wächst ja im regal von allein. 
Das das billig-zeug aber teuer subventioniert oder auf dem rücken von verarmten bauern (nicht die deutschen, auch wenn manche knabbern) produziert ist sieht keiner. Es sieht auch keiner das manche landstriche mit pestizieden verseucht werden, nur damit es hier billig ist. Ist ja quasi wie bei e-auto`s, die verseuchung ist schön weit weg, also nicht da. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist schon lange her wo ich Rosenkohl gegessen habe. Aber hatte den immer bitter in Erinnerung.


Also rosenkohl war nichtmal in der DDR bitter und da wurde noch so einiges gespritz was schon lange nicht mehr zulässig war.
Was du da geschmeckt hast waren aber vieleicht pestiziede. (es geht leider auch nicht ganz ohne, weil das zeug anfällig ist) Anders könnte ich es mir jedenfalls nicht erklären und ich esse den gerne.


----------



## Eckism (28. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt heutzutage Leute die kein Fleisch aus moralischen Gründen essen (ist quasi so ne Art von Religion). Die mögen den Fleischgeschmack aber durchaus. Deswegen haben diese Fleischimitationen ja zur Zeit so einen Aufwind. Die Rügenwalder Mühle macht glaub ich mittlerweile mehr Umsatz mit Fleischersatzprodukten als mit Fleisch.
> Als Fleischesser hab ich mal die vegetarische Schinkenspieker auf Basis von Ei probiert und die schmeckt tatsächlich 1:1 als ob es die mit Fleisch wär. Wenn da nicht der halbe Chemiebaukasten der Industrie drinne wär, könne man sich sogar vorstellen das mal öfter zu essen.
> 
> Das Problem ist leider, dass in den Supermärkten das Biofleisch nur in realtiv geringen Mengen angeboten wird, weils kaum jemand kauft. Nur die wenigsten zahlen 10 Euro für 400g Hühnerbrust aus Biotierhaltung, wenn daneben 400g aus Käfighaltung für 4 Euro liegen (mit Wasser aufgepustet, aber das sieht das Auge ja nicht).
> ...


Na ich find's auch nicht geil, wenn kleine süße Kälber wegen der Fresserei getötet werden...aber die sind nunmal auch sehr lecker.^^
Wenn ich den Kram aus moralischen Gründen nicht konsumieren will, dann fress ich halt explizit offensichtliches "Tofugematsche" und nicht "Fakeschnitzel vom Schnitzelbaum"....weil, ich WILL das FREIWILLIG futtern.
"Fleischersatzprodukte  "...das Wort ist doch auch verarsche. Entweder ich esse Fleisch oder ich ess halt kein Fleisch.
Wenn mir was schmeckt, ist mir das doch vollkommen Latten, wenn da "Planzliche-Eiweiß-Wurst" dransteht anstatt "Fleischersatzplanzeneiweißwurst"...da muss man sich ja nicht selbst und andere belügen oder täuschen.
Ich esse auch super gerne Gemüsen, aber dann will ich halt auch Gemüse essen, aber wenn da irgendwas von Steakpfanne steht, will ich verdammt nochmal auch ne Steakpfanne haben und nicht so nen Schmutz.

Fleisch holt man vom Metzger und nicht aus dem Supermarkt.

Ich komm vom Dorf, die einzige Tiefkühlkost sind Eiswürfel, Rosenkohl schmeckt trotzdem nicht, ich mag dieses Kohlige gepaart mit der Konsistenz nicht.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also rosenkohl war nichtmal in der DDR bitter und da wurde noch so einiges gespritz was schon lange nicht mehr zulässig war.
> Was du da geschmeckt hast waren aber vieleicht pestiziede. (es geht leider auch nicht ganz ohne, weil das zeug anfällig ist) Anders könnte ich es mir jedenfalls nicht erklären und ich esse den gerne.


Ich werden den nochmal probieren. Da habe ich richtig Lust drauf.  



Eckism schrieb:


> Na ich find's auch nicht geil, wenn kleine süße Kälber wegen der Fresserei getötet werden...aber die sind nunmal auch sehr lecker.^^


Kälber, Lamm und andere junge Tiere esse ich auch ungerne. Unser Sohn hatte letztens einen Kalbfleischdöner gegessen, da meinten wir ob ihm das nicht Leid täte wegen dem kleinen Kalb. Dann meinte er :" Das war doch sowieso schon tot".  


Eckism schrieb:


> "Fleischersatzprodukte  "...das Wort ist doch auch verarsche. Entweder ich esse Fleisch oder ich ess halt kein Fleisch.
> Wenn mir was schmeckt, ist mir das doch vollkommen Latten, wenn da "Planzliche-Eiweiß-Wurst" dransteht anstatt "Fleischersatzplanzeneiweißwurst"...da muss man sich ja nicht selbst und andere belügen oder täuschen.
> Ich esse auch super gerne Gemüsen, aber dann will ich halt auch Gemüse essen, aber wenn da irgendwas von Steakpfanne steht, will ich verdammt nochmal auch ne Steakpfanne haben und nicht so nen Schmutz.


 "Veganes Schnitzel" oder "Veganes Fleischersatzprodukt mit schnitzelähnlichen Aussehen und Geschmack " ?  Dann nehme ich lieber die Kurzform.  


Eckism schrieb:


> Fleisch holt man vom Metzger und nicht aus dem Supermarkt.


Das wäre optimal.


----------



## Lotto (28. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Fleisch holt man vom Metzger und nicht aus dem Supermarkt.


Es gibt halt kaum noch Metzger. Die machen wie viele Bäcker auch alle dicht. Keine Chance mehr gegen die Supermärkte, welche ihre Waren von der Großindustrie/Großschlachtereien beziehen.


----------



## Eckism (28. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> I"Veganes Schnitzel" oder "Veganes Fleischersatzprodukt mit schnitzelähnlichen Aussehen und Geschmack " ?  Dann nehme ich lieber die Kurzform.


Aussehen ist vielleicht so ähnlich wie Schnitzel...aber Geschmack!?
Näää, ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Tofu gehabt, was mir auch nur annährend irgendwie geschmeckt hätte... panierte, gebratene und gewürzte Zucchinischeiben sind da um Welten geiler als Fake-Vegan-Vortäuschkram.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre optimal.


Das ist nicht nur für das Tier besser, sondern auch für den, der das Tier isst.^^
Ich kenne so auf die schnelle niemanden, der sowas aus dem Supermarkt auch nur seinem Hund oder Katze gibt.


Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt halt kaum noch Metzger. Die machen wie viele Bäcker auch alle dicht. Keine Chance mehr gegen die Supermärkte, welche ihre Waren von der Großindustrie/Großschlachtereien beziehen.


Wo wohnst du denn?^^
Ich dachte ja, ich wohne schon im Wald, aber Metzger gibts hier genug. Und die kaufen auch nur Tiere, die mal nen Namen hatten, statt ner Nummer am Ohr.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt halt kaum noch Metzger. Die machen wie viele Bäcker auch alle dicht. Keine Chance mehr gegen die Supermärkte, welche ihre Waren von der Großindustrie/Großschlachtereien beziehen.


Das Problem sind da nicht primär die Supermärkte, gute Ware vom richtigen Fleischer wird schon noch geschätzt, gerade auf dem Land, sondern das viele Fleischer niemanden mehr finden der so ein Arbeitspensum als kleiner selbstständiger Fleischer mit 2-4 Angestellten haben will.
Da ist halt der 12-14h Tag durchaus öfter mal die Regel, genauso wie mitunter unregelmäßiger Arbeitsbeginn / Ende und Arbeit am Wochenende sowieso, gerade bei Hausschlachtungen und wenn du Veranstaltungen / Events bedienst.
Da ziehen auch viele gelernte Fleischer dann die Arbeit in größeren Schlachtereien vor, wo es wenigstens planbare Schichtarbeit und feste Arbeitszeiten gibt.

Bei uns drei Dörfer weiter, wo ich eigentlich herkomme, hat der Fleischer, wo wir 1x im Jahr auch die Hausschlachtung gemacht haben, z.B. auch vor ein paar Jahren seinen Betrieb geschlossen, aber eben nicht weil der Druck durch die Discounter so hoch war, sondern schlicht wegen seinem Alter und weil er einfach niemanden gefunden hat der den Betrieb übernehmen wollte (die eigenen Kinder wollten alle nicht Fleischer werden und Käufer hat er auch nicht gefunden, obwohl der Betrieb von den Zahlen gut dastand).


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aber evtl. muss man in irgendeiner Hipsterbude Mitten in Berlin irgendwas mit Medien machen um auf die Spezies zu treffen, die kein Auto hat.


Bei mir an der Uni haben auch sehr wenige ein Auto und die meisten die ein  Auto haben brauchen es nicht.
Ja du hast Studenten ausgeschlossen, aber wir haben 2500 Netto im Monat also zählt das Geldargument nicht.

Aber was ändert das? Diese Autos waren alle nicht kostenlos, man muss das einrechnen sonst berechnet man *********************.


Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht der halbe Chemiebaukasten der Industrie drinne wär, könne man sich sogar vorstellen das mal öfter zu essen.


Aber in der normalen Wurst vom Großbetrieb ist weniger drin 
Aber immer dieses "da ist viel Chemie drin" ist doch lächerlich, die Menschen werden mit dieser Chemie heute älter 
als mit dem was man früher gegessen hat.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Özdemir ist mir zwar der liebste FDP-Politiker, den wir haben, aber halt trotzdem eine Lobbyhure.


Özdemir ist bei der FDP? 
Wow


Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt halt kaum noch Metzger. Die machen wie viele Bäcker auch alle dicht. Keine Chance mehr gegen die Supermärkte, welche ihre Waren von der Großindustrie/Großschlachtereien beziehen.


Kann ich hier nicht beobachten, hab aber bis vor Corona auch lieber beim Supermarkt gekauft.
Warum? Weil der Bäcker immer so dreist war und von mir erwartet hab, dass ich nicht nur zu ihm gehe sondern
auch noch zur Bank und das Geld hole.


Eckism schrieb:


> Näää, ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Tofu gehabt, was mir auch nur annährend irgendwie geschmeckt hätte...





Eckism schrieb:


> dieser Tofudreck.


Das Tofuzeug wird eigentlich gar nicht groß als Veggiefleisch vermarktet, das was grade so hip ist, ist aus Soja, Erbsenprotein und noch was.
Aber Tofu wird eigentlich offen als Tofu vermarktet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich werden den nochmal probieren. Da habe ich richtig Lust drauf.



Viel Glück. Bei mir reicht schon der Geruch, um jeglichen Hunger zu beseitigen  .



> Kälber, Lamm und andere junge Tiere esse ich auch ungerne. Unser Sohn hatte letztens einen Kalbfleischdöner gegessen, da meinten wir ob ihm das nicht Leid täte wegen dem kleinen Kalb. Dann meinte er :" Das war doch sowieso schon tot".



Selbst Lämmer werden älter als Hühner in der Fleischproduktion. (Niedlicher sind sie flauschigen Dinger trotzdem. Aber halt auch nur, weil sie gegessen werden - aufziehen könnte man die Mangels Fläche nicht, da würde man einfach nicht mehr decken und es kommen auch keine lange lebenden Schafe bei raus.)




Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt halt kaum noch Metzger. Die machen wie viele Bäcker auch alle dicht. Keine Chance mehr gegen die Supermärkte, welche ihre Waren von der Großindustrie/Großschlachtereien beziehen.



Es ist nicht nur eine Frage des Preises, sondern auch der Bedingungen hinsichtlich Hygiene und Tierwohl. Mag sich in Anbetracht der Bilder aus Großschlachthöfen anders anhören, aber man kann in einer Stadt einfach keinen vernünftigen Schlachthof betreiben. Deswegen gibt es da, wo die meisten Menschen leben, schon sehr lange wirklich bestenfalls "Fleischer", aber praktisch keine Schlachter mehr.
Und ich nun an der Fleichtheke bei teegut Fleisch aus dem Großmarkt für X € hohle oder an der Fleischtheke bei "Fleischerei X" Fleisch aus genau dem gleichen Großmarkt für X + 50% €, wofür ich auch noch systematisch eine Woche vorarbeiten und dann früher Feierabend machen muss, weil man nach 17:00 nichts mehr bekommt... . Bäcker haben es theoretisch etwas besser, aber auch da ist das wegsterben der Bäckereien keine neue Entwicklung. Ich glaube, ich habe seit 25 Jahren nicht mehr in der Nähe von jemandem gelebt, der gebackt hat und wüsste das auch von keinem Bekannten. Alles nur Verkaufsstellen von Zentralbäckereien und somit funktional nichts anderes als ein Backstand im Supermarkt. Nur teurer, zeitaufwendiger und je nach Tageszeit mit weniger Angebot. Qualitativ gibt es zumindest hier in der Gegend auch 0 Unterschied.
(Meine Oma ist bis in die frühen 0er Jahre zu besonderen Anlässen noch eine Stunde S-Bahn gefahren, um ordentliche Schrippen von ihrem alten Stammbäcker zu holen. Aber irgendwann ist der in Rente gegangen und dann gab es auch am neuen Standort nichts besonderes mehr.)


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du es so nennen möchtest, ja. Aber genauso ist es dann halt ein sachlicher Grund und keine Ungleichberechtigung, dass ein sogenanntes "Transsexuellengesetz" nur Leute betrifft, die in ihrem Pass etwas anderes als ihr Geschlecht stehen haben wollen. Der Gleichberechtigungsgrundsatz wäre erst verletzt, wenn ein Wechsel des Eintrags von z.B. "männlich" zu "divers" anders behandelt werden würde als von "divers" zu "weiblich". Aber es ist keine Bevorteilung von Frauen, die Frauen bleiben wollen, dass sie keinen Stress mit der Bürokratie für diese Nicht-Änderung haben.



Es ist aber so. Jemand der auf Divers wechseln möchte, kann das einfach im Standesamt tun mit Verweis auf das Urteil vom BVerfG. Was wohl auch mit daran liegt, dass die Mitarbeiter in den Ämtern da überfordert sind.
Wer von Mann zu Frau oder umgekehrt wechseln möchte, muss den Weg des verfassungswidrigen TSG gehen.

Deshalb die Forderung nach dem Selbstbestimmungsgesetz wo jeder einfach seinen Namen und ggf. Geschlecht beim Standesamt ändern kann.

Dazu ist dein erster Satz falsch. Sie wollen nicht "etwas anderes als ihr Geschlecht stehen haben" im Pass, denn Trans*-Personen wollen eben endlich ihr echtes Geschlecht im Pass stehen haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Transgeschlechtliche Jugendliche: Fast 20 % haben es schon immer gewusst





			https://queerfor.uber.space/fileadmin/user_upload/news/PPP_Kontaktpersonen_20_03_13neu.pdf
		


Dokus:








						Glücklich erst als Junge
					

Als trans* bezeichnen sich Menschen, die sich mit ihrem angeborenen Geschlecht nicht identifizieren können. Wie René, der nun als Junge lebt.




					www.zdf.de
				




Transgender: Endlich im richtigen Körper - SpiegelTV




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMZqdzAqHeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler: Ohne Alterssperre






			https://r3---sn-4g5ednds.googlevideo.com/videoplayback?expire=1638329749&ei=NZmmYYi-HNDF1gKzkJrQCA&ip=152.70.62.72&id=o-ADfrL1j7hJJqY8V2TNXfZpcCpLft15-r7iJ1opmvGTts&itag=22&source=youtube&requiressl=yes&vprv=1&mime=video%2Fmp4&cnr=14&ratebypass=yes&dur=3000.064&lmt=1583326459304839&fexp=24001373,24007246&c=ANDROID&txp=6432432&sparams=expire%2Cei%2Cip%2Cid%2Citag%2Csource%2Crequiressl%2Cvprv%2Cmime%2Ccnr%2Cratebypass%2Cdur%2Clmt&sig=AOq0QJ8wRAIgJFJYo1Xib6VoSvt8SEo0LN6Xhnj4PfPNim65TNXt1VECICxzvn-b10OwX85AwBug40_PMJEhyInCTTjOnH8Oai9O&host=r3---sn-5hne6ns6.googlevideo.com&redirect_counter=1&cm2rm=sn-5hnelk7s&req_id=24f3337dfaf4a3ee&cms_redirect=yes&mh=yj&mip=2a02:2454:397:c300:1c6e:50db:e9cb:72d7&mm=34&mn=sn-4g5ednds&ms=ltu&mt=1638307976&mv=m&mvi=3&pl=33&lsparams=mh,mip,mm,mn,ms,mv,mvi,pl&lsig=AG3C_xAwRgIhAJZ61wBihoVuIByl0phoCSXbD8KbZPZBFg4Nn9oLiyfnAiEAxlSP2g-A3Q-gWSAieEaq6xm073PeuI0vEDV2EZ_iJI0%3D
		








ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und weiter? Mit Wahlrecht ab 16 müssen dann alle 14-jährigen und jünger die nächste Legislaturperiode unter einer Regierung darben, die ihnen vorgesetzt wird. Und 40-49+% der Älteren vermutlich auch. "Fremdregiert" ist kein Argument für ein niedrigeres Wahlalter, da geht es allein um die geistige Reife. Ein Wähler muss beurteilen, ob Politiker in der Vergangenheit ihren Job im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten gut gemacht haben und ob ihre Ankündigungen für die Zukunft richtig und ehrlich sind. Da "Ganz Deutschland lenken" eine komplexere Aufgabe ist, in der man weitaus mehr und schwerwiegendere Fehler leichter machen kann, als zum Beispiel bei "ein Auto lenken", "eine Schusswaffe tragen" oder "einen privaten Vertrag abschließen", würde ich mal ganz klar sagen:
> Personen, denen man die letzten drei Punkte nicht alle zutraut, sind sicherlich kein hinreichend mündigen Wähler für Bundestagswahlen.



Dann müsste man aber die 10-20% rechtsextremen AfD-Wähler auch ausschließen. Denn Verfassungsfeinde haben an Waffen nichts verloren.
Und was macht man mit den geistesgestörten Corona-Leugnern und anderen Verschwörungstheoretikern?

Wie gesagt, man sollte besser möglichst viele Leute wählen lassen, dann wirken sich Fehler von einzelnen, die z.B. rechtsextreme Parteien wählen, nicht so stark aus.

Und die Jugend ist mit 13-14 in ihren Forderungen nach mehr Klimaschutz etc. auch schon sehr fortschrittlich und denkt in die Zukunft. Denen traue ich mehr Wahlkompetenz zu, als einem 50 Jährigen der immer noch CDU wählt.
Ohne FFF würden die Kohlekraftwerke wohl auch weiterhin bis 2040 laufen.

Alleine der aktuelle Koalitionsvertrag zeigt, was die letzten 16 Jahre mit der CDU alles verschlafen oder verhindert wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteren jetzt auch noch den Umstieg auf etwas-weniger-Quälerei versilbern? Nein Danke. Wenn Klöckners Tierwohllabel irgend einen Sinn haben soll, dann in dem weitere Aufstallungen nach Kategorie 4 sofort verbietet und für Kategorie 3 alle Subventionen streicht. Ratzfatz könnten die, die nach Kategorie 2 produzieren, wieder von ihren Verkaufserlösen leben und das Interesse an Umstellung auf Kat 1 oder direkt Bio wäre so groß, dass der Staat keinen Cent extra dafür in die Hand nehmen muss. Positive Nebeneffekte: Einige Laster weniger auf der Straße und die niedersächsischen Grundwässer würden trotz Laschet wenigstens einen Tick entlastet.



Du hast da was verwechselt. Stufe 4 ist Bio.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die Jugend ist mit 13-14 in ihren Forderungen nach mehr Klimaschutz etc. auch schon sehr fortschrittlich und denkt in die Zukunft.



Reden und Dinge zu fordern ist auch immer einfacher als die Tragweite der eigenen Forderungen zu verstehen und dann auch entsprechend (selbst) zu leben!
Und ob viele von diesen 13-16 Jährigen sich folglich eigentlich auch vorstellen können was ihre Forderungen konkrett im Umfang bedeuten und auch von ihnen selbst fordern darf bei fehlender Lebenserfahrung eines 13-14 Jährigen, sowie bei nicht Wenigen in diesen Alter ehr mäßig vorhandener Reife in Bezug auf das reflektieren und erschließen kompelexer Kausalitäten angezweifelt werden, was auch die jüngste Untersuchung einer Studie bei 14 bis 29 Jährigen nahe legt, die untersucht hat in wie weit bei der Jugend grün reden und grün leben am Ende auch zusammenfinden:









						Interessen junger Menschen zu politisch relevanten Themen: Jugend in DE
					

Veröffentlichung: Jugend in Deutschland - Trendstudie Winter 2021/22 der Jugendforscher Simon Schnetzer und Klaus Hurrelmann




					simon-schnetzer.com
				




Aber klar, du könntest da sicherlich auch einem 5 Jährigen erzählen das er auf der Straße schlafen muss, sofern sein Haus abbrennt, dann würde er sicherlich auch für mehr Brandschutz sein, ob er sich in dem Moment aber auch vorstellen kann das dies von ihm selbst verlangt auf das spielen mit Streichhölzern / Feuerzeugen, Kerzen und brennbaren Flüssigkeiten, Böllern im Haus, ect. verzichten zu müssen, ist halt die andere Frage. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Denen traue ich mehr Wahlkompetenz zu, als einem 50 Jährigen der immer noch CDU wählt.



Ach echt, meinst du?
Im einen oder anderne Thema, wie Klimaschutz, kann ein 13-16 Jähriger vielleicht so halbwegs auf Grund der oft theoretischen Basis und dem einen oder anderen Schul- wie Fernsehwissen mitreden, es gibt aber auch einfach genug Themen wo dann auch schlicht nicht der Ansatz von Wahlkompetenz zutrauen ist, die ja selbst schon manchen Erwachsenen bei gewissen Themen äußerst schwer fällt und zuzutrauen ist, was aber die Basis darstellt auf der man wählen müsste und nun einmal damit einhergehend schlicht mehr umfasst, als ein paar Einzelthmen im Wahlprogramm einer Partei.

Sobald es da zum Beispiel anfängt um Themen der Arbeitswelt gehen, um Löhne, Renten, Versicherungen und Steuern, ect. hört es bei Menschen im Alter von 13-16 einfach mit der "Kompetenz" schlagartig auf, weil sie bis zu diesen Alter in ihren Leben i.d.R. noch nie selbst in Kontakt mit solchen Sachen gekommen sind, die auch in der Schule im Lehrstoff zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine ernsthaftere Behandlung erfahren (das kommt meist erst mit der Ausbildung / Berufsschule / beginnendes Berufsleben) und es daher schwerlich als Minimum auf Basis eigener Erfahrungen deren Bedeutung, Auswirkungen für andere Menschen und Kontext für sich selbst überhaupt im Ansatz und zumindest rudimentärer Tragweite einordnen können.

Von daher ist es halt in meinen Augen auch völliger Blödsinn solch jungen Menschen in Wahlen eine Stimme geben zu wollen, nur weil sie in Einzeltehmen, wie im Fall des Klimaschutzes, vielleicht schon eine Meinung aussprechen, die nicht völlig von jugendlicher Unreife geprägt ist.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast da was verwechselt. Stufe 4 ist Bio.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wirklich. Das ist ein Witz! Man achte auf den Platz.
Und so werden die Verbraucher an der Nase herum geführt.


----------



## seahawk (29. November 2021)

Man sollte ab Geburt das Wahlrecht haben. Bis 12 nehmen es die Erziehungsberechtigten wahr, danach man selber. Wir müssen mehr Politik für die Zukunft machen. Mehr Klimaschutz, mehr Gendergerechtigkeit.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man sollte ab Geburt das Wahlrecht haben.


Sobald die Kleinen einen Stift halten können ein Kreuz machen lassen!


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mehr Klimaschutz, mehr Gendergerechtigkeit.


Genau das, was die Kinder mit 12 brennend interessiert, neben der Politik im Allgemeinen natürlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sobald die Kleinen einen Stift halten können ein Kreuz machen lassen!


Eben und vielleicht möchte die Familienkatze und der Familienhund ja über Herrchen und Frauchen auch gerne mit einem Kreuz wählen, um sich bei seinen Rechten beim Tierschutz gehör zu verschaffen und jeder Bauer wählt für jedes seiner Schweine und jede seiner Kühe.


----------



## seahawk (29. November 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Genau das, was die Kinder mit 12 brennend interessiert, neben der Politik im Allgemeinen natürlich.


Natürlich, da Transgenderpersonen bereits in der Kindheit diskriminiert werden.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2021)

Und auch die wenigsten Erwachsenen werden wohl eine komplette Analyse machen bevor sie wählen gehen. Da wird meistens wegen 2-3 Themen entschieden.

Also in Kurzform:
Mehr Klimaschutz -> Grüne
Nichts ändern -> CDU
mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit -> SPD
Noch mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit -> Linke
weniger soziale Gerechtigkeit, Steuern senken -> FDP
Ausländer raus -> AfD/NDP



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eben und vielleicht möchte die Familienkatze und der Familienhund ja über Herrchen und Frauchen auch gerne mit einem Kreuz wählen, um sich bei seinen Rechten beim Tierschutz gehör zu verschaffen und jeder Bauer wählt für jedes seiner Schweine und jede seiner Kühe.



Interessanter wäre eher, wenn die Tiere selbst wählen würden. Denn die haben sicher andere Interessen als der Bauer und wählen wohl die Tierschutzpartei.

Bei 25 Mio Schweinen, 40 Mio Hühnern und 10 Mio Rindern wäre das dann die stärkste Partei,


----------



## Anthropos (29. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanter wäre eher, wenn die Tiere selbst wählen würden. Denn die haben sicher andere Interessen als der Bauer und wählen wohl die Tierschutzpartei.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Gibt auch genug Menschen, die gegen ihre Interessen wählen.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> weniger soziale Gerechtigkeit, Steuern senken -> FDP


Reichen Zucker in den Ar*** blasen hast du noch vergessen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Gibt auch genug Menschen, die gegen ihre Interessen wählen.



Ich behaupte glatt, das trifft auf die absolute Mehrzahl der Wahlberechtigten zu


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

Auf mich nicht... denn ich wähle seit 27 Jahren die SPD. 

Ich könnte hier auch noch mehr zu der FDP schreiben aber dann sind wir wieder bei Big C. Also lasse ich es.
Nur habe ich den Eindruck das sich viele Jungwähler falsch von der FDP ködern lassen haben.
Und die Konsequenzen haben sie und leider auch viele andere mitzutragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu ist dein erster Satz falsch. Sie wollen nicht "etwas anderes als ihr Geschlecht stehen haben" im Pass, denn Trans*-Personen wollen eben endlich ihr echtes Geschlecht im Pass stehen haben.



Als Geschlecht bezeichne ich das Geschlecht einer Person, weil das nun einmal die traditionelle Eingetragene Angabe in Personaldokumenten ist.

Diese Leute wollen ihre bevorzugte soziale Rolle eingetragen haben. Wogegen ich nichts habe (ich finde diese Angabe zwar schwachsinnig, aber GENAUSO schwachsinnig wie die bisherige Angabe mit Bezug auf die Geschlechtsorgange), aber es ist halt ein ein Mehraufwand und der geht unvermeidbar mit Mehraufwand einher.



> Dann müsste man aber die 10-20% rechtsextremen AfD-Wähler auch ausschließen. Denn Verfassungsfeinde haben an Waffen nichts verloren.



Nach geltendem deutschen Recht können AFD-Wähler Waffen führen. Die Grenze verläuft derzeit bei NPD-Funktionären. Allerdings wird auch denen nicht die geistige Reife zum Führen einer Waffe abgesprochen, auf die ich mich bezog, sondern es wird eine zu große Gefahr von bedrohlichen Absichten gesehen, weil sie verfassungsfeindlichen Aktivitäten nachgehen.



> Wie gesagt, man sollte besser möglichst viele Leute wählen lassen, dann wirken sich Fehler von einzelnen, die z.B. rechtsextreme Parteien wählen, nicht so stark aus.



Die Beobachtung der letzten Jahrzehnte zeigen, dass ich vor allem Beeinflussbarkeit auswirkt. Gerade auch von rechts. Und die politische Beeinflussbarkeit ist ein Massenproblem, das löst man also nicht durch mehr Masse. Erst recht nicht durch Massen junger Menschen, die nachweislich leichter beeinflussbar sind. Wie kann man gleichzeitig jemandem die Fähigkeit absprechen, Alkohol- und Zigarettenwerbung zu wiederstehen oder selbst zu entscheiden, wieviel Zucker gut für ihn ist, ihm aber gleichzeitig zusprechen, die Wahlversprecher der FDP zu durchschauen und die Belastungsgrenze der Ökosphäre zu beurteilen?



> Und die Jugend ist mit 13-14 in ihren Forderungen nach mehr Klimaschutz etc. auch schon sehr fortschrittlich und denkt in die Zukunft.



In einem einzigen Punkt. Aufgabe der Politik ist es aber nicht zu entscheiden, was in einem einzelnen Aspekt das tollste ist, dass können selbst 6-jährige. Aufgabe der Politik ist es, zwischen vielen verschiedenen Aspekten Kompromisse zu finden und die Fähigkeit dazu oder auch nur das Bewusstsein für den Bedarf daran zeigen die allerwenigsten 13-14-jährigen auch nur in ihrem unmittelbaren Umfeld. Bei einer Bundestagswahl soll der Wähler dass für zahlreiche landesweite, zum Teil globale Fragestellung tun.



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deiner Logik zu Folge, dass es 14-jährige besser wissen, als 50-jährige, ist die FDP also die beste Partei? Bei Projezierung dieser Ergebnisse müsste die bei denen nämlich Wahlgewinner sein.



> Du hast da was verwechselt. Stufe 4 ist Bio.



Habe ich in der Tat verwechselt. Nicht mit Bio, aber mit der "Tierwohl"-Kennzeichnung. Die hat zwar nichts mit dem staatlichen Tierwohllabel zu tun, aber eine vierte Stufe, die bei weitem nicht Bio ist. 




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich behaupte glatt, das trifft auf die absolute Mehrzahl der Wahlberechtigten zu



Statistiken belegen genau das  .


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Hier lässt sich Spiegel-Autor Nikolaus Blome über die angehende Hartz IV Reform aus: Aus Hartz wird Herz

nur irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, als wenn er davon ausgeht, dass  alle H4 Empfänger faule Säue sind. Das Menschen auch zig oder sogar Hunderte Bewerbungen schreiben, um eine passende Stelle zu finden und immer Absagen bekommen, das sieht er wohl nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2021)

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat in der Entscheidung zur "Bundesnotbremse" erstmals ein "Recht der Kinder und Jugendlichen gegenüber dem Staat auf schulische Bildung" anerkannt.









						BVerfG: Kern der 'Bundesnotbremse' verfassungskonform
					

Verfassungsbeschwerden gegen Ausgangs- und Kontaktbeschränkungen der sog. Bundesnotbremse blieben erfolglos, auch Schulschließungen waren zulässig.




					www.lto.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier lässt sich Spiegel-Autor Nikolaus Blome über die angehende Hartz IV Reform aus: Aus Hartz wird Herz
> 
> nur irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, als wenn er davon ausgeht, dass  alle H4 Empfänger faule Säue sind. Das Menschen auch zig oder sogar Hunderte Bewerbungen schreiben, um eine passende Stelle zu finden und immer Absagen bekommen, das sieht er wohl nicht.



Vor allem merkt man, dass Blome einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie hat.  Z.B. in Bezug auf die größentechnische Angemessenheit der Wohnung. Diese wurde in der realen Praxis schon seit vielen Jahren nur noch herangezogen um die Höhe der angemessenen Heizkosten zu bestimmen. Was auch Sinn ergibt: denn wenn die Wohnung, egal ob 25m² oder 75m² innerhalb des anzuwendenden Rahmens der Kosten der Unterkunft liegen und keine sonstigen Gründe dagegen sprechen, dann hat das Jobcenter die Kosten nunmal zu tragen. Exclusive eines die angemessenen Heizkosten übersteigenden Betrags im Zweifelsfall.
Dass unter die "Mitwirkungspflichten" *ein wenig mehr* fällt als das Erscheinen zu JC-Terminen, das lässt Blome dezent unter den Teppich fallen. Ebenso die grundsätzliche Diskussion, ob Sanktionen, sprich die strafmäßige Reduzierung von Leistungen, die eigentlich als Existenzminimum gelten, überhaupt rechtmäßig sein können oder es zumindest sein sollten.
In puncto "Abschaffung des Vermittlungsvorrangs": bisher galt hier genau das, wofür die Agenda 2010 durchgeboxt worden ist: Dumpinglohn-Leiharbeitsfirmen Menschenmaterial in die Register zu spülen und somit die Lohnstückkosten in BRDistan zu senken (oder glaubt ernsthaft irgendwer, dass Deutschland "Exportweltmeister" geworden ist, weil unsere Produkte seit der Agenda 2010 so überragend sind?). Gleichzeitig wurden Jahr für Jahr Millionenbeträge, die eben für Fortbildungsmaßnahmen etc. gedacht waren, wieder an die Zentrale in Nürnberg zurückgegeben, während gleichzeitig viele Anträge auf (qualitativ hochwertigere) Fortbildung abgelehnt wurden.
Wie Herr Blome darauf kommt, dass viele der Maßnahmenträger "gewerkschaftsnah" seien, darüber kann ich höchstens spekulieren. Aus den Medien und aus Schilderungen von Betroffenen kenne ich es eher so, dass viele Maßnahmenträger unter dem gleichen Dach firmieren wie die Leiharbeitsfirmen. Nachtigall...

Naja, Blome ist halt auch einfach nur ein Fleischhauer-Klon. Allerdings ohne den mitunter doch recht scharfsinnigen Biss, den ein "Konvertit" wie Fleischhauer gelegentlich an den Tag gelegt hat.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier lässt sich Spiegel-Autor Nikolaus Blome über die angehende Hartz IV Reform aus: Aus Hartz wird Herz


Das ist ja nur eine Kolumne. Also Blome schreibt, was Blome denkt.
Kann man also getrost ins Klo schütten.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur eine Kolumne. Also Blome schreibt, was Blome denkt.


Das beeinflusst trotzdem viele Leser.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier lässt sich Spiegel-Autor Nikolaus Blome über die angehende Hartz IV Reform aus: Aus Hartz wird Herz
> 
> nur irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, als wenn er davon ausgeht, dass  alle H4 Empfänger faule Säue sind. Das Menschen auch zig oder sogar Hunderte Bewerbungen schreiben, um eine passende Stelle zu finden und immer Absagen bekommen, das sieht er wohl nicht.


Alle nicht, aber die meisten....duck und weg.^^


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Alle nicht, aber die meisten....duck und weg.^^


Schade es hier keinen Daumen runter gibt. Den würde ich dir dafür sofort geben.
Du fühlst dich ziemlich sicher... aber auch du kannst schneller dahin kommen als du denkst.
Schlaganfall, Herzinfarkt oder Unfall etc und schon kann man nicht mehr arbeiten.
Oder wirtschaftliche Folgen welche noch nicht abzusehen sind. Und dadurch Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes.
Es ist nicht so das ich dir das gönne aber deine Einstellung kotzt mich an.
Ist hier auch nicht das erste mal das sowas von dir kommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist hier auch nicht das erste mal das sowas von dir kommt.


Was erwartest du auch von jemanden der Löcher in seine FFP2-Maske sticht und sich beschwert wenn die eine Maske die er hat nach 1 Jahr tagtäglichen tragens richtig stinkt?
Bei solchen Menschen reicht leider weder die Empathie, noch Vorstellungskraft, sich in die wirtschaftlichen Nöte und sozialen Probleme seiner Mitmenschen zu versetzen, weiter als vom Bett bis zur Toilette.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das beeinflusst trotzdem viele Leser.


Nur die, die sich wirklich beeinflussen lassen.
Hatte den blome letzten bei Maischberger erlebt. Den kann man nicht ernst nehmen.
Gilt auch für den anderen Journalisten (hab dessen Namen vergessen), der hock gerne bei Bild TV und hatte sich mal beim Lanz über Luisa Neubauer lustig gemacht -- als sie daneben saß.
Ein schmieriger Lappen. Bäh.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur die, die sich wirklich beeinflussen lassen.
> Hatte den blome letzten bei Maischberger erlebt. Den kann man nicht ernst nehmen.
> Gilt auch für den anderen Journalisten (hab dessen Namen vergessen), der hock gerne bei Bild TV und hatte sich mal beim Lanz über Luisa Neubauer lustig gemacht -- als sie daneben saß.
> Ein schmieriger Lappen. Bäh.


Das halt der Spiegel, da kann man seit dem Skandal um Claas Relotius und dem jüngsten Lügenfeuerwerk eines Sasha Lobo doch sowieso nicht mehr von erwarten als "schmierige Lappen" zu finden.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> jüngsten Lügenfeuerwerk eines Sasha Lobo


Was meinst du da?


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was meinst du da?


Seine Kolumne zum Thema Drachen Lord.
Das so ein journalistisch so miserabler Mist gewesen, das steht der Lügenpropaganda eines Joseph Göbels fast in nichts nach, alleine das er es so konstruiert als wären alle Straftaten mit hate entschuldigt, jeder der den Drachenlord in irgend einer Form kritisiert ein Zitat "faschistoider Menschenfeind" und die Justiz willfähiger Handlanger eines "organisierten" Internetmobs.
Da hat einer das Rechtssystem absolut nicht verstanden, oder will es nicht verstehen und es stellt sich die Frage ob er überhaupt auf dem Boden unserer Demokratie und Rechtsnormen steht.

Man hätte bei Lobos Kolumne sogar stellenweise fast meinen können, wäre der Hitler massiv adipös gewesen und Förderschüler und hätte durch seine jahrelangen Schandtaten und Äußerungen Menschen gegen sich aufgebracht, hätte Lobo dessen Missetaten auch in Schutz genommen und soweit relativiert, das am Ende die Juden ja an ihrer Vergasung selbst schuld waren, weil sie Hitler ja "gezwungen haben" so zu reagieren.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schade es hier keinen Daumen runter gibt. Den würde ich dir dafür sofort geben.
> Du fühlst dich ziemlich sicher... aber auch du kannst schneller dahin kommen als du denkst.
> Schlaganfall, Herzinfarkt oder Unfall etc und schon kann man nicht mehr arbeiten.
> Oder wirtschaftliche Folgen welche noch nicht abzusehen sind. Und dadurch Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes.
> ...


Krankheitsbedingt ist das was anderes...die bekommen ja ne Frührente, Erwerbsminderungsrente oder so ein Zeug und nicht Zwangsläufig Hartz4. Wenn die jetztige Arbeit flöten geht, such ich halt was anderes, Arbeit gibts wie Sand am Meer...sogar sehr gut bezahlte, die mittlerweile viel von Osteuropäern gemacht wird und sich nen goldenes Näschen verdienen.
Ich war noch keine Sekunde im Leben arbeitslos und trotzdem will man mich immer wieder abwerben...und ich bin nur nen blöder Hauptschüler.
Ich fahre ja nicht aus Spaß in Deutschland rum, um zu arbeiten, es fehlt einfach an Leuten.
Aber viele sind sich nunmal zu fein zum arbeiten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seine Kolumne zum Thema Drachen Lord.
> Das so ein journalistisch so miserabler Mist gewesen, das steht der Lügenpropaganda eines Joseph Göbels fast in nichts nach, [...]



Ich muss doch sehr bitten, solche verharmlosenden Vergleiche zu unterlassen!

 Jeder weiß doch, dass Sascha Lobos Lügenpropaganda *mindestens* der eines Joseph Goebbels (falls du den meintest) PLUS der eines Karl Eduard von Schnitzlers fast in nichts nachsteht! So viel Zeit muss sein!


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Krankheitsbedingt ist das was anderes...die bekommen ja ne Frührente, Erwerbsminderungsrente oder so ein Zeug und nicht Zwangsläufig Hartz4.



Aber ohne entsprechende Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung oft so niedrig, das man noch mit Hartz4 aufstocken muss.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber ohne entsprechende Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung oft so niedrig, das man noch mit Hartz4 aufstocken muss.


Wer hat denn sowas nicht? Die hatte sogar ich, als ich noch meine monströsen 9,80€ die Stunde hatte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer hat denn sowas nicht? Die hatte sogar ich, als ich noch meine monströsen 9,80€ die Stunde hatte.



Du wärst erstaunt, wie viele Leute nicht mal eine Privathaftpflicht haben.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2021)

Immer mehr Politiker fordern Karl Lauterbach als Gesundheitsminister
					

Selbst die CSU fordert mittlerweile Karl Lauterbach als kommenden Gesundheitsminister. Olaf Scholz lässt sich mit seiner Entscheidung zur Besetzung des Kabinettspostens jedoch Zeit.




					web.de
				




Vielleicht einfach in einem anderen Ministerium eine Frau mehr einsetzten, damit die Quote wieder stimmt.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du wärst erstaunt, wie viele Leute nicht mal eine Privathaftpflicht haben.


Bei 4,80€ im Monat?^^ Entweder zu faul oder zu blöd, sich Gedanken darüber zu machen.
Man muss ja nicht zu Faul zum arbeiten zu sein, da reichts ja schon, das man zu faul ist, sich über die Zukunft Gedanken zu machen...
Ich bin auch zu faul, mich um diese Versicherungskacke zu kümmern, bin momentan nur von Samstagabend bis Montagfrüh zu Hause, aber irgendwer sagt mir da immer bescheid, wenn irgendwas fehlt.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn die jetztige Arbeit flöten geht, such ich halt was anderes, Arbeit gibts wie Sand am Meer...sogar sehr gut bezahlte, die mittlerweile viel von Osteuropäern gemacht wird und sich nen goldenes Näschen verdienen.
> Ich war noch keine Sekunde im Leben arbeitslos und trotzdem will man mich immer wieder abwerben...und ich bin nur nen blöder Hauptschüler.
> Ich fahre ja nicht aus Spaß in Deutschland rum, um zu arbeiten, es fehlt einfach an Leuten.
> Aber viele sind sich nunmal zu fein zum arbeiten.


Ich denke es kommt auch auf die Branche an. Handwerker (und Auszubildende) werden meines Wissens nach viele gesucht .
Aber gut bezahlte Löhne? In welcher Branche und welche Berufe?
In Deutschland rumfahren kann leider auch nicht jeder um zu arbeiten. Nicht jeder hat ein Auto bzw Führerschein.
Und mit ÖVP kann man das wohl vergessen.

Deswegen: die meisten Hartz IV Empfänger würden gerne arbeiten. Können es aber aus vielerlei Gründen nicht.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen: die meisten Hartz IV Empfänger würden gerne arbeiten. Können es aber aus vielerlei Gründen nicht.


Kann ich dir auch sagen, warum viele Sagen: Warum sollte ich für Mindestlohn arbeiten gehen ...
Weil der Mindestlohn von vorne und hinten nicht reicht, wenn man alle ausgaben berechnen, die man hat. Kenne einige, die in Schulen und oder in sozialen Bereichen für diesen Lohn arbeiten und Leben unter der Einkommensgrenze. Und es kommt immer darauf an wo man Arbeitet (im Ort oder außerhalb).

Es gibt Menschen, die können nicht arbeiten, weil diese psychisch und körperlich durch sind.
Diese Vorurteile gegenüber ALG 2 Empfänger der Aufgrund solch Einschränkungen nicht mehr kann, ist abartig.


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2021)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Weil der Mindestlohn von vorne und hinten nicht reicht, wenn man alle ausgaben berechnen, die man hat


Das ist doch nicht ansatzweise allgemeingültig,
wenn du in München arbeitest gebe ich dir recht. Aber wenn du deine Wohnung für 300 im Monat bekommst sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wenn du deine Wohnung für 300 im Monat bekommst sieht es ganz anders aus.


300 Euro? Für eine Wohnung? Ein Zimmer kalt?

Die Preise steigen auch immer weiter an, da ist die Erhöhung auf 12,50€ längst überfällig.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt auch auf die Branche an. Handwerker (und Auszubildende) werden meines Wissens nach viele gesucht .
> Aber gut bezahlte Löhne? In welcher Branche und welche Berufe?
> In Deutschland rumfahren kann leider auch nicht jeder um zu arbeiten. Nicht jeder hat ein Auto bzw Führerschein.
> Und mit ÖVP kann man das wohl vergessen.
> ...


Kurz vor dem bösen C hab ich mir selbst nen Kopf gemacht, 2 Leute einzustellen. Hab ein paar ehmalige Berufsschulkollegen gefragt, wies aussieht.
Technische Zeichnung lesen, sich mit nem Inbusschlüssel nicht umbringen, Sachen zusammenbauen, auch mal ne Woche dumm rumstehen, ohne das es großartig auffällt und erstmal "nur" 30€ die Stunde...fanden alle geil...Lego für Erwachsene, ohne Stress und Dreck aber mit viel Kaffee/Zigarettenpausen.

ABER!!! Die Woche nie zuhause sein und ab und zu auch mal am Samstag arbeiten...da waren alle 5 Leute dann doch raus.
Hatte nur erstmal bei den Arbeitslosen und AlleinstehendenLeuten gefragt.
Am Ende wars dann doch gut, so ne Pandemie kann nem unvorbereiteten Arbeitgeber recht schnell das Genick brechen.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

@Eckism: Bist du Messebauer oder sowas?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 300 Euro? Für eine Wohnung? Ein Zimmer kalt?


Nebenkosten mit 150€ - 250€ bei 30 Std Mindestlohn dazu Fahrtkosten im Monat ob Auto, Straßenbahn oder Bahn ...
Was bleibt über wenn alles abgezogen wurde? Ohne Worte ...



Spoiler: Auf eigene Gefahr! Ob es zum Thema gehört oder nicht müsst Ihr wissen...



Über behinderte Menschen wird sich nicht aufgeregt wenn weil diese Sozialleistungen beziehen.: Würdet Ihr für 130€ Extra im Monat arbeiten gehen um ausgebeutet zu werden?. Ist genau dasselbe wie mit dem Mindestlohn.





Spoiler: Eine kleine Geschichte... Ob es euch Interessiert?



Ich gehe momentan für den Mindestlohn in einer Schule arbeiten. Betreue bzw. begleite in der Schule ein behindertes Kind. Aufgrund des Kindes, was psychisch durch ist(Details möchte ich nicht nennen aber geht über die Grenze hinaus) und einen Pädagogen und / oder Medikamente braucht, bin ich aufgrund seiner Handlungen psychisch durch. Ich bin aufgrund von psychische Einschränkungen krankgeschrieben und nehme Medikamente mit ich überhaupt zur Ruhe komme.
Die Woche lasse ich mir ein Attest für den Arbeitgeber so wie für die Agentur ausstellen, weil ich nicht mehr kann.
Ich betreue behinderte Kinder und keine psychisch Kranken, die komplett durch sind.
Und jetzt bitte wieder der Böse ALG Empfänger, der zu faul ist ... Den Job hab ich mir gesucht und das es nach einigen Wochen so enden kann, kann sich keiner vorstellen.
Danke an die Eltern, die mir diese Sachen/Dinge verschwiegen haben.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Eckism: Bist du Messebauer oder sowas?


Selbständiger Industriemechaniker...


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

@IsoldeMaduschen : Wenn man selber nicht gerade der/die Stabilste ist, sind solche Berufe leider ungeeignet.
Ich kann dir gerne aber auch noch eine PN schreiben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 300 Euro? Für eine Wohnung? Ein Zimmer kalt?


Ist nicht alles so teuer wie münchen. Der kollege bezahlt um die 4€/m2 kalt. Das ist zwar auch für gera günstig, aber zwischen 5 und 7€/m2 sollten da normal sein. (es gibt in den hiesigen wohnblöcken auch 1-raum wohnungen mit schlafnische und ca. 35 m2)


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Preise steigen auch immer weiter an, da ist die Erhöhung auf 12,50€ längst überfällig.


Die fallen auch wieder, sobald die energiepreise runter gehen. 
Ich finde ja 12€/h schon heftig. Liege da,als handwerker, selbst nicht übermäßig drüber und ich sehe auch die leistung, die dahinter stecken sollte. Und wenn ich dann noch unsere lehrlinge sehe die denken das sie, nur weil sie aus lernen, die 12,60€/h wie bei amazon im lager bekommen müssen... nunja. Noch nichts können (wie auch, direkt nach der ausbildung), langsamer arbeiten wie ich (der min. doppelt so alt ist) und dann das.
Ich bedaure das nicht generell und überall nach fähigkeit bezahlt wird. Da würden manche recht dämlich aus der wäsche schauen...  


IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen, die können nicht arbeiten, weil diese psychisch und körperlich durch sind.
> Diese Vorurteile gegenüber ALG 2 Empfänger der Aufgrund solch Einschränkungen nicht mehr kann, ist abartig.


Komisch... dann sehe ich immer nur die "anderen", also die die an ihrer privaten fußballmannschaft arbeiten oder sich früh zum bier mit anderen an der tanke treffen müssen  und des halb nicht arbeiten gehen können.
Und zum thema "psychisch durch sein"... nunja, da kann ich mein eigenes liedchen pfeiffen. Lustiger weiße bin ich ohne psychiater durch gekommen, aber ich steigere mich auch nicht in alles hinein. (und arbeite auch einfach weiter)
(so, das war mein frust dazu)



Eckism schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem bösen C hab ich mir selbst nen Kopf gemacht, 2 Leute einzustellen. Hab ein paar ehmalige Berufsschulkollegen gefragt, wies aussieht.
> Technische Zeichnung lesen, sich mit nem Inbusschlüssel nicht umbringen, Sachen zusammenbauen, auch mal ne Woche dumm rumstehen, ohne das es großartig auffällt und erstmal "nur" 30€ die Stunde...fanden alle geil...Lego für Erwachsene, ohne Stress und Dreck aber mit viel Kaffee/Zigarettenpausen.
> 
> ABER!!! Die Woche nie zuhause sein und ab und zu auch mal am Samstag arbeiten...da waren alle 5 Leute dann doch raus.
> ...


Hättest du mal ende 2002 was gesagt! Da wäre ich sofort dabei gewesen... wobei... Sägen jeglicher kulör (incl. kettensäge), äxte, messer und alles was sonst noch so scharf ist, ist kein problem. Aber imbusschlüssel... ich weiß nicht. Die dinger haben es irgendwie auf mich abgesehen.   

Und noch etwas zum eigentlichen thema:
Es schaut langsam verdächtig nach impf-pflich aus. Man darf gespannt sein was das wieder für ein theater wird und wer das kontrollieren soll.
Und auch wenn  jetzt gleich wieder "unrechtsstaat" geschrien wird, in der hinsicht wünsche ich mir echt die DDR zurück. Da hat einer gesagt "so wirds gemacht" und dann hatte sich der rest danach zu richten. Da funktionierte auch das impfen und wenn ich dran denke das pocken und co hier mal ausgerottet waren... Und was ist jetzt? Vermutlich haben hier auch seuchen bestandsschutz.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist nicht alles so teuer wie münchen. Der kollege bezahlt um die 4€/m2 kalt. Das ist zwar auch für gera günstig, aber zwischen 5 und 7€/m2 sollten da normal sein. (es gibt in den hiesigen wohnblöcken auch 1-raum wohnungen mit schlafnische und ca. 35 m2)


300 Euro für eine Wohnung ist trotzdem sehr wenig. Hier bekommt man dafür eine 1 maximal 2 Zimmer Wohnung kalt.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die fallen auch wieder, sobald die energiepreise runter gehen.


Eben nicht. Viele andere Rohstoffe fehlen auch.  Und sind deswegen teurer. U.a. ist Corona dafür verantwortlich. Aber nicht nur.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich finde ja 12€/h schon heftig. Liege da,als handwerker, selbst nicht übermäßig drüber und ich sehe auch die leistung, die dahinter stecken sollte. Und wenn ich dann noch unsere lehrlinge sehe die denken das sie, nur weil sie aus lernen, die 12,60€/h wie bei amazon im lager bekommen müssen... nunja. Noch nichts können (wie auch, direkt nach der ausbildung), langsamer arbeiten wie ich (der min. doppelt so alt ist) und dann das.
> Ich bedaure das nicht generell und überall nach fähigkeit bezahlt wird. Da würden manche recht dämlich aus der wäsche schauen...


Wenn man Facharbeiter ist und ausgelernt hat, verdient man aber schon deutlich mehr.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man Facharbeiter ist und ausgelernt hat, verdient man aber schon deutlich mehr.


Man bekommt deutlich mehr als die Ausbildungsvergütung, mit dem verdienen muss man sich aber verdienen.

Zudem ist es auch nicht immer wichtig, das man ein Facharbeiter in dem Beruf ist, den man ausübt...wenn man nix kann, kannste Dich so sehr Facharbeiter schimpfen, man kanns halt trotzdem nicht.^^
Ich kenn Fliesenleger, die können Schweißen wie Götter, und dann gibt es z.B. mich...Schweißen Grundlehrgang, erweiterten Schweißlehrgang inklusiver Schweißerpass...kann ich Schweißen? JAAAAAA, aber nur unter den Armen und der Poritze, beim schweißen von Metall bin ich raus, kann ich nicht, will ich nicht, mach ich nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Viele andere Rohstoffe fehlen auch.  Und sind deswegen teurer. U.a. ist Corona dafür verantwortlich. Aber nicht nur.


Energie und rohstoffe fehlen nur, weil alle in erwartung waren das es wieder los geht und der transport nicht ging/geht. Das beruhingt sich auch wieder.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man Facharbeiter ist und ausgelernt hat, verdient man aber schon deutlich mehr.


Ich bin mir sicher, in münchen hat jeder lehrling min. 12€/h, aber hier ist das preisgefüge ein anderes.


IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Spoiler: Auf eigene Gefahr! Ob es zum Thema gehört oder nicht müsst Ihr wissen...
> 
> 
> 
> Über behinderte Menschen wird sich nicht aufgeregt wenn weil diese Sozialleistungen beziehen.: Würdet Ihr für 130€ Extra im Monat arbeiten gehen um ausgebeutet zu werden?. Ist genau dasselbe wie mit dem Mindestlohn.


Darf ich meine hand heben, oder werde ich aus gebuht? 130€ mehr sind 130€ mehr, das kann man drehen wie man will und bekämpft auch die langeweile die man beim harz4-dasein hat. Sorry, aber wer wie du denkt ist in meinen augen dann doch ... du weist schon...


IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Spoiler: Eine kleine Geschichte... Ob es euch Interessiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir hat auch niemand vorher gesagt, das man von kunden und chef immer mal nieder gemacht wird bzw. man öfters mit "bauchschmerzen" zur arbeit geht und das über jahre.(mittlerweile ja nicht mehr) Dennoch ist aufgeben keine option, denn wer auf gibt hat schon verloren und den gefallen sollte man niemandem (!!!) tun.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenn Fliesenleger, die können Schweißen wie Götter, und dann gibt es z.B. mich...Schweißen Grundlehrgang, erweiterten Schweißlehrgang inklusiver Schweißerpass...kann ich Schweißen? JAAAAAA, aber nur unter den Armen und der Poritze, beim schweißen von Metall bin ich raus, kann ich nicht, will ich nicht, mach ich nicht.


Ich kann schweißen und löten. Aber ziehe das löten vor.  


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, in münchen hat jeder lehrling min. 12€/h, aber hier ist das preisgefüge ein anderes.


Ich meinte eigentlich das, was man verdient, wenn man ausgelernt hat.
Und das fängt meines Wissens so bei 16-17 Euro die Stunde an. Je nach Beruf.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich das, was man verdient, wenn man ausgelernt hat.
> Und das fängt meines Wissens so bei 16-17 Euro die Stunde an. Je nach Beruf.


...und hier gehts bei mindestlohn los. Und ja, ich bin mit meinen 25 jahren berufserfahrung (ich mache fast alles was bei uns anfällt und hab mein "spezialgebiet" was mir auch keiner streitig macht) bei 13,50€/h. Könnte mich zwar vieleicht noch bis 15€ hoch handeln, aber dann fallen andere vorzüge weg und das mehr frisst mit sicherheit zum großteil die steuer.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bin mit meinen 25 jahren berufserfahrung (ich mache fast alles was bei uns anfällt und hab mein "spezialgebiet" was mir auch keiner streitig macht) bei 13,50€/h. Könnte mich zwar vieleicht noch bis 15€ hoch handeln, aber dann fallen andere vorzüge weg und das mehr frisst mit sicherheit zum großteil die steuer.


Ich finde dann verdienst du eindeutig zu wenig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde dann verdienst du eindeutig zu wenig.


Wenn ich nur dem geld hinterher laufen würde, hätte ich mich schon vor jahren gen westen abwerben lassen. (stichwort, wenn man mal wieder mitten in der bayrischen pampa eine baustelle hat und aus heiterm himmel von einem passanten gefragt wird was man macht und ob man nicht die firma wechseln will)
Wie sowas enden kann sehe ich beim sohn meines bruders. Der hat altenpfleger gelernt und macht jetzt für ein paar euro mehr rettungssanitäter. Also im altenheim hätte er es jetzt ruhiger.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich das, was man verdient, wenn man ausgelernt hat.
> Und das fängt meines Wissens so bei 16-17 Euro die Stunde an. Je nach Beruf.


Fängt dein Wissen im "Westen" an und hört kurz vorm "Osten" auf?^^

Für 16-17€ die Stunde wäre ich nie Selbstständig geworden...obs am Ende ne gute Entscheidung war, werde ich wahrscheinlich nie sagen können. Es ist am Ende des Tages nen Shice Einsames Leben ohne wirklichen Sinn.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Krankheitsbedingt ist das was anderes...die bekommen ja ne Frührente, Erwerbsminderungsrente oder so ein Zeug und nicht Zwangsläufig Hartz4.



Mehrere Fehler, gefolgt von "so ein Zeug" - jemals drüber informiert? Selbst wenn du arbeitsunfähig bist, bekommst du außer Sozialhilfe gar nichts, wenn es nicht gerade wegen einem Arbeitsunfall ist. Und Soziallhilfer ist genauso "HartzIV", wie ALGII. Exakt das gleiche bis auf die fehlende Pflicht, sich einen Job zu suchen/an Maßnahmen teilzunehmen.

Die meisten Leute werden aber nicht allgemein arbeitsunfähig, sie sind allenfalls ein Bisschen eingeschränkt, aber für ihren bisherigen Job nur noch zweite Wahl. Dann stehen sie mit 50 auf der Straße und könnten ja theoretisch nochmal von vorne anfangen, für Büro und Co reicht die Fitness ja noch. Nur stellt niemand einen 50 jährigen ein, der bei Null anfängt und schon gesundheitlich abbaut. Natürlich bekommt man dann Frührente oder ähnliches angeboten - aber was nützt das? Mit 10 Jahren Abschlag muss man vorher aber schon höchstbezahlte Spitzenkraft gewesen sein, damit dabei war rumkommt. Die meisten landen weit unter dem Regelsatz und müssen aufstocken, können von ihrer Rente also nur 10-20% behalten und sind ansonsten Hartzer wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehrere Fehler, gefolgt von "so ein Zeug" - jemals drüber informiert? Selbst wenn du arbeitsunfähig bist, bekommst du außer Sozialhilfe gar nichts, wenn es nicht gerade wegen einem Arbeitsunfall ist. Und Soziallhilfer ist genauso "HartzIV", wie ALGII. Exakt das gleiche bis auf die fehlende Pflicht, sich einen Job zu suchen/an Maßnahmen teilzunehmen.
> 
> Die meisten Leute werden aber nicht allgemein arbeitsunfähig, sie sind allenfalls ein Bisschen eingeschränkt, aber für ihren bisherigen Job nur noch zweite Wahl. Dann stehen sie mit 50 auf der Straße und könnten ja theoretisch nochmal von vorne anfangen, für Büro und Co reicht die Fitness ja noch. Nur stellt niemand einen 50 jährigen ein, der bei Null anfängt und schon gesundheitlich abbaut. Natürlich bekommt man dann Frührente oder ähnliches angeboten - aber was nützt das? Mit 10 Jahren Abschlag muss man vorher aber schon höchstbezahlte Spitzenkraft gewesen sein, damit dabei war rumkommt. Die meisten landen weit unter dem Regelsatz und müssen aufstocken, können von ihrer Rente also nur 10-20% behalten und sind ansonsten Hartzer wie alle anderen auch.


Mein Vater ist mit 55 Arbeitsunfähig(kein Arbeitsunfall) geworden, Hartz4, Sozialhilfe oder ALG2 hat er nicht bekommen, nur Frührente und Geld von 2 Versicherungen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 300 Euro? Für eine Wohnung? Ein Zimmer kalt?


Jap hat ein Freund in Dortmund, sogar eine recht bürgerliche Gegend und es ist ein Zimmer aber trotzdem 30qm.
Find ich nicht schlecht.


IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> bei 30 Std Mindestlohn


Ah 30 Stunden sag das doch, du weißt schon, dass 40 normal sind oder? 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, in münchen hat jeder lehrling min. 12€/h, aber hier ist das preisgefüge ein anderes.


Haha naja ich bekomme hier nicht mehr als ich überall sonst in Deutschland bekommen würde. 
Für eine 50qm Wohnung wäre schon fast das halbe Gehalt weg und dann bin ich nicht in München selbst sondern nur am Rand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist mit 55 Arbeitsunfähig(kein Arbeitsunfall) geworden, Hartz4, Sozialhilfe oder ALG2 hat er nicht bekommen, nur Frührente und Geld von 2 Versicherungen.



Frührente muss man beantragen. Hätte er das nicht gemacht, wäre er stattdessen als Arbeitsloser gelaufen. Natürlich nützt einem das nichts, wenn man mangels Leistungsfähigkeit sowie keine Chance auf einen Job hat. Dass er mit 55 aber schon so viel Rente bekommen hat, dass er über der Bemessungsgrenze für Sozialhilfe lag, wundert mich. Wann war das?

Heute entspricht Rente mit 55 nicht nur 10,8% Abzug vom Rentenanspruch, sondern auch 11 Beitragsjahre zu wenig. Nehmen wir mal eine Musterperson an, die trotzdem auf 33 Jahre Einzahlung gekommen ist, also einen Grundanspruch von immerhin 3/4 des Standards hat. Dann würden heute 1000 € ausgezahlt werden, WENN zuvor ein Durchschnittsgehalt bezogen wurde, also fast 4000 €/m. Das schaffen bekanntermaßen nur die wenigsten, erst recht nicht Leute die nach dem 18. Lebensjahr in der Summe maximal 4 Jahre nicht eingezahlt haben, also definitiv kein Studium haben und auch keine hochqualifizierende Ausbildung.

Das reicht in der Praxis nicht einmal für Abi plus Ausbildung, die Mehrheit der 55-Jährigen mit so vielen Beitragsjahren wird also bestenfalls eins von beiden haben und somit einen entsprechend schlechter bezahlten Job. Mit 2/3 oder 1/2 der Standardrente als Frührentner bleibt dann nur noch die Wahl: HartzIV oder Altersarmut.

(*Nachschlag*: 100 € sind anrechnungsfrei, von allem darüber hinausgehenden weitere 30%. D.h. wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, muss man (Renten-)Einkünfte von mindestens 737 € im Monat beziehen, ehe man auf 446 € Abzug kommt, vom 446 € Soziallhilferegelsatz gar nichts mehr ausgezahlt wird.)


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2021)

Wenn jemand einer der wenigen ist, der die Regelstudienzeit schafft, ist auch mit 21 schon der Bachelor möglich.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einer der wenigen ist, der die Regelstudienzeit schafft, ist auch mit 21 schon der Bachelor möglich.


Sind das so wenige? Also jeder der nicht massiv nebenbei arbeiten muss sollte das irgendwie hinbekommen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

> Die Ampel-Koalition will den Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien deutlich beschleunigen. Bei den Klimazielen bleibt es bei den Zielen aus dem Klimaschutzgesetz der Großen Koalition, das unter dem Druck des Bundesverfassungsgerichts in diesem Frühjahr nachgebessert worden war. Demnach soll Deutschland bis zum Jahr 2045 klimaneutral sein.
> 
> Nach den Modellrechnungen einer Studie der Berliner Hochschule für Technik und Wirtschaft (HTW), die dem _SWR_ vorab vorliegt, würden damit die Klimaziele des Pariser Klimaschutzabkommen allerdings verfehlt. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommt Studienleiter Volker Quaschning. Er ist Professor für Regenerative Energiesysteme an der HTW. Der Mitbegründer von "Scientists For Future", einem Zusammenschluss von Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftlern, die dem Thema Klimaschutz mehr Gewicht geben möchte, hat die aktuelle Studie mit seiner "Forschungsgruppe Solarspeichersysteme" durchgeführt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Studie warnt vor Verfehlen der Klimaziele

und



> ...mit den Ergebnissen der Studie konfrontiert, erklärte eine Sprecherin des Bundesvorstandes von Bündnis90/Die Grünen gegenüber dem _SWR_, mit dem Koalitionsvertrag gebe man nach Jahren des Stillstands für alle klimaschutzrelevanten Bereiche ehrgeizige Ziele vor. "Dabei legen wir aber - anders als Fridays for Future zum Beispiel - nicht das Konzept des CO2-Budgets pro Kopf zugrunde. Täte man dies,
> müsste Deutschland bereits 2030 CO2-neutral sein, die USA Ende 2021,
> also in gut vier Wochen", heißt es in einer schriftlichen Stellungnahme. Essenziell sei eine aktive Klima-Außenpolitik, die etwa Technologiesprünge, insbesondere in Schwellen- und Entwicklungsländern, ermögliche.
> 
> Studienleiter Quaschning kritisiert hingegen, dass die Ampel-Koalition sich nicht an dem CO2-Budget orientiert: "Sich entwickelnde Länder werden derartige Rechnungen nicht akzeptieren. Wenn jeder so argumentiert, dann ist das Klimaschutzabkommen gescheitert."


Das gerade die FDP auch noch das Verkehrsministerium bekommt ist dabei auch nicht optimal.


----------



## seahawk (1. Dezember 2021)

Wir brauchen endlich das Bürgergeld, dann kann jeder frei entscheiden ob er arbeiten möchte oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man Facharbeiter ist und ausgelernt hat, verdient man aber schon deutlich mehr.


Was ist für dich "deutlich mehr"?


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist für dich "deutlich mehr"?


Habe ich doch geschrieben. 4-5 Euro mehr als Mindestlohn nach Abschluß der Ausbildung.
Gesellen mit Berufserfahrung bekommen natürlich noch mehr.
Es gibt aber auch Lohnunterschiede alleine im Handwerk & Industrie.
Und im Osten und Westen.

Wenn jemand 12,50€ im Monat verdient und 160 Stunden arbeitet bekommt er 2000 Euro brutto.
Bei 16,50€ sind das 2640 Euro. Schon ein Unterschied.
Viele Gesellen mit Berufserfahrung werden um die 18-20 Euro verdienen.
Bei 20 Euro sind das 3200 Euro Brutto. Netto ungefähr (je nach Steuerklasse) 2500 Euro.


----------



## Eckism (1. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frührente muss man beantragen. Hätte er das nicht gemacht, wäre er stattdessen als Arbeitsloser gelaufen. Natürlich nützt einem das nichts, wenn man mangels Leistungsfähigkeit sowie keine Chance auf einen Job hat. Dass er mit 55 aber schon so viel Rente bekommen hat, dass er über der Bemessungsgrenze für Sozialhilfe lag, wundert mich. Wann war das?


Tut ja niemanden weh, wenn man Frührente beantragt, Zeit genug hat man ja.^^
War vor 12 Jahren ungefähr. Frührente nen paar €, Versicherungen ein paar €, ab und zu mal nen bissel Minijob und meine Mutter war ja auch noch Berufstätig.
Anfangs war er auch ziemlich faul, was ich ja auch durchaus verstehen kann, aber er hat auch eingesehen, das das rumgegammel auch nicht wirklich geil ist und macht seitdem ab und zu mal nen bissel Minijobarbeit.

Natürlich kauf ich ihn auch mal was, wo er Bock drauf hat und die Mutter ihm verbietet, bin ja kein Unmensch...naja, eigentlich schon, wenns um rumgammelleute geht.^^


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

Und gerade, damit man im Alter nicht in Armut landet (obwohl man sein ganzes Leben gearbeitet hat), ist die Erhöhung des Mindestlohnes sehr wichtig. Zusätzlich privat vorsorgen können Menschen mit geringen Einkommen nämlich in der Regel nicht. Weil die anderen Kosten fast alles aufressen. Und ihnen wenig Geld übrig bleibt.


----------



## Eckism (1. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und gerade, damit man im Alter nicht in Armut landet (obwohl man sein ganzes Leben gearbeitet hat), ist die Erhöhung des Mindestlohnes sehr wichtig. Zusätzlich privat vorsorgen können Menschen mit geringen Einkommen nämlich in der Regel nicht. Weil die anderen Kosten fast alles aufressen. Und ihnen wenig Geld übrig bleibt.


Ich bin ja auch für mehr Lohn...was aber nie bedacht wird.
Steigt der Lohn, steigen die Preise, weil nen Unternehmen garantiert nicht auch nur auf einen Euro verzichtet.
Durch höhere Löhne hat man dann am Ende irgendwann sogar weniger in der Tasche, weil sich der Staat an höheren Einkommen natürlich mehr dran gesundstößt.
Zählt natürlich nur für Deutsche Produkte.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich sehe es eher umgekehrt. Wenn die Preise und Lebenshaltungskosten steigen, müssen auch die Löhne angepasst werden. Alles andere ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Eckism (1. Dezember 2021)

Ist ja auch richtig, es ist halt eine ewige Spirale nach oben, bei Arbeitgebern und Arbeitnehmern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 300 Euro? Für eine Wohnung? Ein Zimmer kalt?


Nur um das mal noch definitiv zu klären



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragen?


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher umgekehrt. Wenn die Preise und Lebenshaltungskosten steigen, müssen auch die Löhne angepasst werden.


... was wiederum die preise nach oben treibt. Da beißt sich die katze irgendwo in den schwanz. Außerdem treibst du so die inflation, was wiederum angespartes vermögen entwertet. Am ende macht sowas den mittelstand eher ärmer, denn reiche tangiert das nicht. Nur für ärmere ist es gut, die können ja nichts verlieren.


----------



## Neronimo (1. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind das so wenige? Also jeder der nicht massiv nebenbei arbeiten muss sollte das irgendwie hinbekommen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls es hilft (auch wenn die Statistik schon äter ist).
Uns haben sie zu Semesterbeginn gesagt dass ca. 50% der Erstis das Studium sowieso abbrechen... Ich glaube ca. 30% oder so beenden in Regelstudienzeit und die anderen mit 1-2 Semestern drüber.


----------



## Lotto (1. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind das so wenige? Also jeder der nicht massiv nebenbei arbeiten muss sollte das irgendwie hinbekommen.


Also ich kann mich noch an meine Studienzeit erinnern. Regelstudienzeit waren 10 Semester, der Durchschnitt lag bei 13 Semestern, Elektrotechnik.
Naja wobei mit der heutigen Wissens-/Informationsdatenbank des Internets dürfte das Studium auch effizienter von der Hand gehen. Was wir damals alleine mit Büchern an Zeit verbraten haben nur um eine bestimmte Fragen zu beantworten... Heute gibst du das einmal bei Youtube/google in die Sucher ein und kriegst zig Videos die dir das alles animiert vorgekaut erklären.


Neronimo schrieb:


> Falls es hilft (auch wenn die Statistik schon äter ist).
> Uns haben sie zu Semesterbeginn gesagt dass ca. 50% der Erstis das Studium sowieso abbrechen... Ich glaube ca. 30% oder so beenden in Regelstudienzeit und die anderen mit 1-2 Semestern drüber.



Das deckt sich dann ja mit meiner eigenen Erfahrung. Aber wie schon geschrieben: ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Aufwand für das Studium heute geringer ist, da man die Zeit einfach viel effektiver nutzen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Naja wobei mit der heutigen Wissens-/Informationsdatenbank des Internets dürfte das Studium auch effizienter von der Hand gehen. Was wir damals alleine mit Büchern an Zeit verbraten haben nur um eine bestimmte Fragen zu beantworten... Heute gibst du das einmal bei Youtube/google in die Sucher ein und kriegst zig Videos die dir das alles animiert vorgekaut erklären.



Heute ist eh seit 1,5 Jahren Corona und die Hochschulen bekommen es mit der Organisation bis heute immer noch nicht auf die Reihe. Wird also eher länger als kürzer das Studium.

- ausgefallene oder gar nicht erst geplante Vorlesungen, Praktika, Prüfungen
- untergetauchte Professoren
- nicht mit mehr als 10 Leuten funktionierende Plattformen wie Jitsi
.....


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur um das mal noch definitiv zu klären
> 
> Fragen?


Ja bei euch und 35 qm². Das sind ja nicht mehr als maximal 2 Zimmer. Von der Fläche.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... was wiederum die preise nach oben treibt. Da beißt sich die katze irgendwo in den schwanz. Außerdem treibst du so die inflation, was wiederum angespartes vermögen entwertet. Am ende macht sowas den mittelstand eher ärmer, denn reiche tangiert das nicht. Nur für ärmere ist es gut, die können ja nichts verlieren.


Aber wenn die anderen Löhne steigen das ist in Ordnung? Nur nicht der Mindestlohn?
Außerdem betrifft der Mindestlohn ja die Ärmsten.
Und um die Inflation muß sich die EZB kümmern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja bei euch und 35 qm². Das sind ja nicht mehr als maximal 2 Zimmer. Von der Fläche.


Der zuschnitt der wohnung ist mit auf dem bild. Und ja, ist eine 1-raum wohnung mit balkon und 35 qm wohnraum. Für eine person ist das doch ausreichend. Ist man zu zweit verdient der partner ja auch geld und für 500€ warm gibt es auch knapp 70 qm.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenn die anderen Löhne steigen das ist in Ordnung? Nur nicht der Mindestlohn?


Es sollten eigentlich garkeine löhne steigen (auch nicht die der groß-verdiener), außer die effizienz der mitarbeiter verbessert sich. Das wäre dann eigentlich leistungslohn, aber der ist irgendwie unüblich geworden.
Nunja, ich halte das alles irgendwie für sozialismus und das der auch nicht funktioniert wurde ja bereits bewiesen. Aber wie sagte honneker mal so schön: "Den sozialismus in seinem lauf hält weder ochs noch esel auf."  Er wußte zu dem zeitpunkt nur nicht wie recht er hatte...


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist ja auch richtig, es ist halt eine ewige Spirale nach oben, bei Arbeitgebern und Arbeitnehmern.



Wobei das ganze eben nicht gleichberechtigt abläuft. Hast du ja in deinem Beitrag zuvor selbst dargestellt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es sollten eigentlich garkeine löhne steigen (auch nicht die der groß-verdiener), außer die effizienz der mitarbeiter verbessert sich. Das wäre dann eigentlich leistungslohn, aber der ist irgendwie unüblich geworden.


Leistungslohn gibt es doch schon. Wer besser qualifiziert ist bekommt mehr Geld. Wer mehr Stunden macht auch.
Aber wenn das Leben insgesamt immer teurer wird muß das ja auch bezahlt werden.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nunja, ich halte das alles irgendwie für sozialismus und das der auch nicht funktioniert wurde ja bereits bewiesen. Aber wie sagte honneker mal so schön: "Den sozialismus in seinem lauf hält weder ochs noch esel auf."  Er wußte zu dem zeitpunkt nur nicht wie recht er hatte.


Für mich ist es eher ein  Ausgleich und Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Eckism (1. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wobei das ganze eben nicht gleichberechtigt abläuft. Hast du ja in deinem Beitrag zuvor selbst dargestellt.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig...ein Arbeitgeber/Unternehmen ist nix ohne Arbeitnehmer. Wenn dem Unternehmen die Leite weglaufen und sich keine neuen Lwute finden wird man sich in der Chefetage schon mal Gedanken drüber machen.
Natürlich sollte man sich davor was neues suchen und dann bloß keinen Rückzieher machen und den leeren Versprechungen  der Vorgesetzten/Chefs glauben schenken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leistungslohn gibt es doch schon. Wer besser qualifiziert ist bekommt mehr Geld. Wer mehr Stunden macht auch.


Das ist aber alles kein leistungslohn, da bei diesem weder stunden noch qualifikation eine rolle spielen. Da zählt nur, was am ende des tages fertig  geworden ist.
Und zum thema "qualifikation" hab ich auch so eine eigene meinung, denn qualifikation heißt nicht das jemand etwas besser oder überhaupt kann.
Und um mal ein beispiel aus meiner welt an zu führen, ein bauleiter kann studiert sein, hat dann aber keinen blassen schimmer von irgendetwas und wird gut bezahlt. (stichwort: Wer glaubt das ein bauleiter einen bau leitet denkt auch ein zitronenfalter faltet zitronen.)
Hat sich aber jemand zum bauleiter hoch gearbeitet, also nicht studiert und war möglichst lange bauarbeiter, dann hat der auch ahnung und es läuft viel besser. Allerdings hat der am monats-ende weniger raus wie der studierte...
Nach deiner meinung müßte die bezahlung aber genau anders herum sein.


----------



## Eckism (1. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leistungslohn gibt es doch schon. Wer besser qualifiziert ist bekommt mehr Geld.


Qualifikation hat nix mit Leistung zu tun...ich kann zwar Qualifiziert für etwas sein, kann aber dazu keinen Bock haben und warte, bis sich nen anderer Dummer findet, im Optimalfall kann ichs auch den Deppen aufzwingen, der unter meiner Lohnklasse ist.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wer mehr Stunden macht auch.


Wer mehr Stunden macht ist nur länger da, das heißt nicht, das die Zeit mit arbeiten verschwendet wird.^^

Seitdem ich Selbstständig bin und im "Westen" arbeite hat sich ein Satz eingeprägt.
"Du wirst nach Stunden bezahlt, nicht nach Leistung!"

Man glaubt gar nicht, wie blöd man sich vorkommt, einfach nur da zu sein und nix zu machen, wenn man eigentlich gewohnt ist, das man immer irgendwas gemacht hat, wenn man an der Arbeit ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man glaubt gar nicht, wie blöd man sich vorkommt, einfach nur da zu sein und nix zu machen, wenn man eigentlich gewohnt ist, das man immer irgendwas gemacht hat, wenn man an der Arbeit ist.


Und ich dachte schon es geht nur mir so. Seitdem wir nicht mehr leistung sondern stunde arbeiten ist alles sehr viel ruhiger geworden... mir schon zu ruhig. Dafür lese ich jetzt mehr nachrichten. (handy) Hab in den pausen ja jede menge zeit dazu.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

Ok. genau nach Leistung ist dann eher wenn man z.B. nach Stückzahl bezahlt wird. Z.B. in der Produktion.
Aber in anderen Bereichen lässt sich das schwerer messen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist man zu zweit verdient der partner ja auch geld und für 500€ warm gibt es auch knapp 70 qm.



Wo hast du das denn gefunden?
Ich hab alleine aktuell knapp 600€ kalt für 55 m² 2 Zimmer.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich noch an meine Studienzeit erinnern. Regelstudienzeit waren 10 Semester, der Durchschnitt lag bei 13 Semestern, Elektrotechnik.


Mein Mathelehrer (Dr/Dipl Ing) hat uns damals gesagt, dass wir uns lieber ein Jahr länger Zeit lassen sollen und nach 6 Jahren statt nach 5 Jahren fertig sein sollen. Und was mach ich? Werde voraussichtlich in 4 Jahren fertig sein.


Lotto schrieb:


> Naja wobei mit der heutigen Wissens-/Informationsdatenbank des Internets dürfte das Studium auch effizienter von der Hand gehen.


Es kommt drauf an, auf die Professoren und ihre Prüfungen. 
Wenn man wirklich solche dummen Schema F Prüfungen bekommt kann man stumpf mit Hilfe der Vorjahresklausuren auswendig lernen. Wenn man es selbst verstehen muss, dann hilft das Internet enorm.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird also eher länger als kürzer das Studium.


Ich fand die Onlinelehre entspannt, wo es schwierig war konnte ich einfach zurück spulen, langweiliges überspringen etc


Eckism schrieb:


> Man glaubt gar nicht, wie blöd man sich vorkommt, einfach nur da zu sein und nix zu machen, wenn man eigentlich gewohnt ist, das man immer irgendwas gemacht hat, wenn man an der Arbeit ist.


Ach ja das kenne ich als bezahlter Student nur zu gut


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gefunden?
> Ich hab alleine aktuell knapp 600€ kalt für 55 m² 2 Zimmer.


Gleich neben der, die ich ab fotografiert hab. (post 5181) Ist halt in Gera, also provinz.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich fand die Onlinelehre entspannt, wo es schwierig war konnte ich einfach zurück spulen, langweiliges überspringen etc



Aber auch aufzeichnen kann man die Verlesung halt auch nur wenn die überhaupt stattfindet, man reinkommt und die stabil läuft.

Maximal ein Prof. bei uns hatte die Vorlesungen selbst aufgezeichnet bei uns.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber auch aufzeichnen kann man die Verlesung halt auch nur wenn die überhaupt stattfindet, man reinkommt und die stabil läuft.


Dann muss es der Prof machen, ist ja nur ein Problem des Willens.
Oder weil Wissen frei verfügbar sein sollte kann man es direkt auf YouTube stellen.
Positives Beispiel und erhebliche Hilfe im Studium:


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuJu8DOJLMltMt8RcX1tdBw
		



DKK007 schrieb:


> Maximal ein Prof. bei uns hatte die Vorlesungen selbst aufgezeichnet bei uns.


Bei uns nur einer nicht.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und zum thema "qualifikation" hab ich auch so eine eigene meinung, denn qualifikation heißt nicht das jemand etwas besser oder überhaupt kann.
> Und um mal ein beispiel aus meiner welt an zu führen, ein bauleiter kann studiert sein, hat dann aber keinen blassen schimmer von irgendetwas und wird gut bezahlt. (stichwort: Wer glaubt das ein bauleiter einen bau leitet denkt auch ein zitronenfalter faltet zitronen.)
> Hat sich aber jemand zum bauleiter hoch gearbeitet, also nicht studiert und war möglichst lange bauarbeiter, dann hat der auch ahnung und es läuft viel besser. Allerdings hat der am monats-ende weniger raus wie der studierte...
> Nach deiner meinung müßte die bezahlung aber genau anders herum sein.


Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das man jeden eine Gelegenheit geben sollte.
Auch dem Bewerber mit Hauptschulabschluß. Wenn er z.B. praktisch was kann und sich für eine handwerkliche Stelle bewirbt. Das solche Bewerbungen nicht gleich im Müll landen.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alice Weidel



Alice Weidel sieht original aus wie aus einem Anime entsprungen in dem das Deutsche schöne Heimatland thematisiert wird. Herrlich...


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2021)

Studie: Deutschlands Mittelschicht bröckelt - auch wegen Corona-Pandemie
					

In Deutschland wird die Mittelschicht immer kleiner, zugleich ist es so schwer wie nie zuvor, dorthin aufzusteigen. Das ist das Ergebnis einer am Mittwoch veröffentlichten Studie der Bertelsmann-Stiftung und der Organisation für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung (OECD).




					web.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und gerade, damit man im Alter nicht in Armut landet (obwohl man sein ganzes Leben gearbeitet hat), ist die Erhöhung des Mindestlohnes sehr wichtig. Zusätzlich privat vorsorgen können Menschen mit geringen Einkommen nämlich in der Regel nicht. Weil die anderen Kosten fast alles aufressen. Und ihnen wenig Geld übrig bleibt.



"Privat Vorsorgen"? Wie denn mit Garantiezinsen von praktisch null und mit einer Wirtschaftskrise nach der nächsten? Unterhalb von "Haus kaufen" gibt es kaum noch was, was man wirklich selber machen kann und private Anbieter wollen vor allem eins: Gewinne abzeigen. Entsprechend wenig bleibt dem going-to-be Rentner.

Das einzige, was gegen Altersarmut helfen würde, wäre mehr staatliche Vorsorge. Leider ist auch von der Ampel nichts Produktives in Sachen Rentenreform zu erwarten.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch für mehr Lohn...was aber nie bedacht wird.
> Steigt der Lohn, steigen die Preise, weil nen Unternehmen garantiert nicht auch nur auf einen Euro verzichtet.
> Durch höhere Löhne hat man dann am Ende irgendwann sogar weniger in der Tasche, weil sich der Staat an höheren Einkommen natürlich mehr dran gesundstößt.
> Zählt natürlich nur für Deutsche Produkte.



Es stimmt, dass höhere Löhne erstmal eine Inflationsspirale auslösen. Aber läuft nicht 1:1 ab:
Importierte Waren werden z.B. nicht teurer, du kaufst von deinen 10% mehr Lohn also nicht nur Waren von Firmen mit 10% mehr Lohnkosten, sondern auch welche die billig bleiben und kannst dir somit mehr leisten. Außerdem bedeuten 10% mehr Lohn nicht 10% mehr Einkommen von Selbstständigen und 10% mehr Mindestlohn bedeuten gar keine Lohnerhöhung für Führungskräfte. Das heißt auch hier müssen die Preise gar nicht um 10% angehoben werden, sondern im Beispiel nur um 5%. Trotz kalter Progression kannst du dir vom höheren Einkommen also mehr leisten. 
Draufzahlen tun dagegen reiche Leute, die von ihren Aktien leben. Die Zahlen nämlich auch die höheren Preise, erhalten aber mangels Lohn auch keine Lohnerhöhung. Unterm Strich verringern höhere (Mindest-)Löhne also die soziale Spaltung.

(Und die höheren Sozialabgaben sorgen dann noch dafür, dass bei Renten, Pflege,... weniger gekürzt werden muss, was ebenfalls Arbeitern zu gute kommt.)




Lotto schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich noch an meine Studienzeit erinnern. Regelstudienzeit waren 10 Semester, der Durchschnitt lag bei 13 Semestern, Elektrotechnik.
> Naja wobei mit der heutigen Wissens-/Informationsdatenbank des Internets dürfte das Studium auch effizienter von der Hand gehen. Was wir damals alleine mit Büchern an Zeit verbraten haben nur um eine bestimmte Fragen zu beantworten... Heute gibst du das einmal bei Youtube/google in die Sucher ein und kriegst zig Videos die dir das alles animiert vorgekaut erklären.



Dafür haben sich aber auch die Stoffpläne weiterentwickelt. Man muss die Basics ja immer noch verstehen, aber zusätzlich auch die Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte drauf haben.

Die größere Auswirkung auf die formellen Regelstudienzeitüberschreitungen hatte aber Bachelor/Master, zumindest an den Universitäten. Dadurch gibt es jetzt doppelt so viele Studienabschlüsse bei gleicher Studiendauer (Bachelor ist in vielen Fächern nix wert, ein brauchbares Studium hat weiterhin 10 Semester Regelstudienzeit), also verteilt sich auch die Regelstudienzeit-Überschreitung feiner: 12 Semester insgesamt sind jetzt nicht mehr "+2", sondern "+1" beim Bachelor und "+1" beim Master.

Zusätzlich sind viele Studenten aber auch gezwungen, gar keinen Überhang zuzulassen. Früher war es recht einfach, jedes Jahr z.B. 80% des Pensums zu machen, wenn man nebenbei arbeiten gehen musste. Hat man halt im 2. Semester 20% des 1.-Semesterstoffs nachgeholt und zusätzlich 60% 2. Semester studiert. War in der Summe wieder 80% und einmal quer durchs Studium schob man am Ende zwei Semester Mehraufwand vor sich her. Aber heute geht "im SS statt im WS" oft gar nicht mehr, weil Kurse von strengen Stundenplänen vorgeschrieben und oft nur entweder/oder angeboten werden. Und wegen der gleichen Stundenpläne ist es auch schwer möglich. 3.-Semesterinhalte im 5. Semester nachzuholen. Selbst wenn es nur 20% Nachholbedarf sind, muss dafür dann oft 40-60% des 5. Semesters ausfallen lassen. Zieht man das "20% nebenbei Arbeiten" das ganze Studium durch, studiert man so am Ende nicht 1 Jahr länger, sondern 3 Jahre. Das kann man sich aber eigentlich nicht erlauben, weswegen immer mehr Studenten heute auf Studienkredite ausweichen und dann zwar mehr in der Regelstudienzeit fertig werden, danach aber auch hoch verschuldet sind. Und oftmals noch einen schlechteren Abschluss haben, weil Wiederholung eines nur knapp geschafften Kurses gar nicht in Frage kommt und außerdem keinerlei Zusatzkenntnisse neben dem Vorgeschriebenen, weil zusätzliche, freiweillige Veranstaltungen nicht mehr vorgesehen sind.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das man jeden eine Gelegenheit geben sollte.
> Auch dem Bewerber mit Hauptschulabschluß. Wenn er z.B. praktisch was kann und sich für eine handwerkliche Stelle bewirbt. Das solche Bewerbungen nicht gleich im Müll landen.



"Chance geben" kostet Zeit und Arbeit. Spätestens seitdem HartzIV-Sanktionen Hintz und Kunz zwingen, sich auf jeden Scheiß zu bewerben, auch wenn sie noch so schlecht passen, hat ein Arbeitgeber aber schnell mal 400-500 Bewerbungen für eine einfache Stelle vor sich liegen. Denen kann er einfach nicht allen eine Chance geben und warum sollte er das überhaupt wollen? Er sucht den besten und um den zu finden, muss er erst einmal möglichst einfach die 450 schlechtesten Aussieben. "Schulabschluss" ist da ein ziemlich simples Kriterium und jemand, der keine mittlere Reife gemacht hat, steht sowieso schon einmal in dem Verdacht, entweder blöd, faul oder unfähig zu sein. (Und das nicht zu Unrecht, denn wer schlau, fleißig und fähig ist, hätte ja einen Realabschulabschluss gemacht. Dass der Schüler bei mangelnden Fähigkeiten oftmals nur eine Teilschuld trägt, ist dem Arbeitgeber dabei egal. Für den zählt nur, dass jemand anderes schon mehr kann.)


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Privat Vorsorgen"? Wie denn mit Garantiezinsen von praktisch null und mit einer Wirtschaftskrise nach der nächsten? Unterhalb von "Haus kaufen" gibt es kaum noch was, was man wirklich selber machen kann und private Anbieter wollen vor allem eins: Gewinne abzeigen. Entsprechend wenig bleibt dem going-to-be Rentner.


Ich meinte auch private Versicherungen usw.  Dafür haben arme Menschen auch kein Geld über.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige, was gegen Altersarmut helfen würde, wäre mehr staatliche Vorsorge. Leider ist auch von der Ampel nichts Produktives in Sachen Rentenreform zu erwarten.


Dafür gabs ja meines Wissens bisher nur die Riester Rente welche ein Flop sein soll.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unterm Strich verringern höhere (Mindest-)Löhne also die soziale Spaltung.


Mein Reden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Chance geben" kostet Zeit und Arbeit. Spätestens seitdem HartzIV-Sanktionen Hintz und Kunz zwingen, sich auf jeden Scheiß zu bewerben, auch wenn sie noch so schlecht passen, hat ein Arbeitgeber aber schnell mal 400-500 Bewerbungen für eine einfache Stelle vor sich liegen. Denen kann er einfach nicht allen eine Chance geben und warum sollte er das überhaupt wollen? Er sucht den besten und um den zu finden, muss er erst einmal möglichst einfach die 450 schlechtesten Aussieben. "Schulabschluss" ist da ein ziemlich simples Kriterium und jemand, der keine mittlere Reife gemacht hat, steht sowieso schon einmal in dem Verdacht, entweder blöd, faul oder unfähig zu sein. (Und das nicht zu Unrecht, denn wer schlau, fleißig und fähig ist, hätte ja einen Realabschulabschluss gemacht. Dass der Schüler bei mangelnden Fähigkeiten oftmals nur eine Teilschuld trägt, ist dem Arbeitgeber dabei egal. Für den zählt nur, dass jemand anderes schon mehr kann.)


Ja leider ist das in der Praxis häufig so.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch private Versicherungen usw. Dafür haben arme Menschen auch kein Geld über.


Die meinte ruyven auch. Und die sind halt gewinnorientiert, wollen also selbst auch noch was vom Kuchen anhaben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür gabs ja meines Wissens bisher nur die Riester Rente welche ein Flop sein soll.


Die Riester Rente war eine Förderung von obigem, also genau keine staatliche Vorsorge. Eben weil man sich vor einer echten Rentenreform gescheut hat. Was die bräuchte ist eigentlich ziemlich klar (und mit der FDP unmöglich), nämlich dass wirklich alle einzahlen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was die bräuchte ist eigentlich ziemlich klar (und mit der FDP unmöglich), nämlich dass wirklich alle einzahlen.


Wegen der FDP gibt es auch keine Bürgerversicherung.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wegen der FDP gibt es auch keine Bürgerversicherung.


Wegen der FDP gibt es vieles nicht und wird es auch in einem absehbaren Zeitrahmen nie geben können, weil die ewig gestrigen dort immer noch dem klar gescheiterten 80er Jahre Thatcher Neoliberalismus angehören.
Nicht weil sie glauben würden das er besser funktionieren würde, sondern weil er das wirtschaftliche / finanzielle Machtgefüge weitestgehend zu Gunsten derer verschiebt und zementiert die bereits Geld besitzen, oder im Mittelstand angekommen sind, indem man den Staat in allen Bereichen maximal möglich in seinen Befugnissen und Eingriffsmöglichkeiten "demontiert".

Und wenn die FDP nunmal die letzten 30 Jahre eines immer wieder durch ihre Politik und Standpunkte ganz klar bewiesen hat, dann das sie halt auch nur eine Maximal-Lobbypartei für die Besserverdiener und das große Kapital ist / sein will.

Das die FDP es trotzdem immer wieder mal schafft bei Wahlen spürbar über die 5% Hürde zu klettern liegt auch nur daran das die Wähler halt nicht in der Lage sind zu erkennen wann das Wahlprogramm einer Partei eigentlich nur klar gegen die eigenen Interessen ist, da sie sich oft nicht weiter damit auseinandersetzen, als was sie in Wahlspots im TV sehen, oder den "lustigen tweets" in Social-bubble-media aufgabeln.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das die FDP es trotzdem immer wieder mal schafft bei Wahlen über die 5% Hürde zu klettern liegt auch nur daran das die Wähler halt nicht in der Lage sind zu erkennen wann das Wahlprogramm einer Partei eigentlich nur klar gegen ihre eigenen Interessen sein kann, da sie sich nicht weiter damit auseinandersetzen, als was sie im Fernsehn, oder den "lustigen" Posts in Social-bubble-media aufgabeln.


Ja leider fallen viele auf die FDP rein. Weil sie ja achso besorgt um die Freiheiten der Bürger ist.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2021)

Man wird ja sehen, ob sie nach der Regierung immer noch so gut dastehen, oder so abschmieren wie beim letzten mal.

Sie wurden schließlich auch wegen "FreedomDay" etc. von den jungen Leuten gewählt und jetzt müssen sie doch Lockdown und Impfpflicht mittragen.








						Das FDP-Dilemma: Zwischen Freiheits-Image und Corona-Schutz
					

Im Wahlkampf warb die FDP mit ihrer Kritik an den Corona-Maßnahmen. Nun wechselt sie in die Regierung - und wird mitverantwortlich für die Corona-Politik. Welche Folgen hat das für ihr Image? Von Hans-Joachim Vieweger.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Vielleicht reicht es in 4 Jahren dann für Grün-Rot-Rot.
Denn auch die Grünen werden hoffentlich aus den Fehlern in diesem Wahlkampf lernen.


----------



## seahawk (2. Dezember 2021)

Hoffen, wir dass RRG eher kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2021)

Dorothee Bär sorgt für Lacher auf Twitter - mit kleinkariertem Tweet
					

Dorothee Bär ist Staatsministerin für Digitalisierung - noch. Jetzt hat sie es immerhin noch in die Trends auf Twitter geschafft, wenn auch anders, als man es von ihr erwarten darf.




					www.infranken.de
				







seahawk schrieb:


> Hoffen, wir dass RRG eher kommt.



Wie sollte es eher kommen?

Selbst in Berlin gab es keine Neuwahlen, sondern nun eine neue Regierung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht reicht es in 4 Jahren dann für Grün-Rot-Rot.
> Denn auch die Grünen werden hoffentlich aus den Fehlern in diesem Wahlkampf lernen.


Ich hab das blöde Gefühl, dass die Grünen der große Verlierer der nächsten 4 Jahre sein werden und die Linke kommt in 4 Jahren nicht mehr ins Parlament.
In 4 Jahren wird der Söder das Ruder an sich reißen und mit den Liberalen eine Koalition machen und dann haben wir wieder das, was wir von 2009 bis 2013 hatten -- absoluten Stillstand.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> In 4 Jahren wird der Söder das Ruder an sich reißen und mit den Liberalen eine Koalition machen und dann haben wir wieder das, was wir von 2009 bis 2013 hatten -- absoluten Stillstand.


Oder Friedrich Merz. Der bewirbt sich ja zum 3. mal für den CDU Vorsitz. Und dieses mal könnte es klappen.


----------



## seahawk (2. Dezember 2021)

Merz wäre ein Glücksfall für eine Fortführung des Modernisierungsprozesses in Deutschland, denn er führt die CDU zwangsläufig in die Stagnation. Röttgen hätte viel mehr das Potential die Ideen der CDU auch jungen Wähler wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Röttgen hätte viel mehr das Potential die Ideen der CDU auch jungen Wähler wieder zu verkaufen.



Wobei mir nicht klar wäre, was die CDU jungen Wählern da anbieten will, was der aktuelle Koalitionsvertrag nicht umsetzen will.

Zumal die CDU da bisher bei Kinderrechten etc. komplett versagt hat.


----------



## seahawk (2. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei mir nicht klar wäre, was die CDU jungen Wählern da anbieten will, was der aktuelle Koalitionsvertrag nicht umsetzen will.


Viele Dinge evtl. nicht umzusetzen? Der Erfolg der FDP zeigt ja, dass leider nicht jeder junge Wähler ein Aktivist ist.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2021)

Da muss natürlich die Regierung da unterstützt und gefordert werden den Koalitionsvertrag wirklich umzusetzen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Der Erfolg der FDP zeigt ja, dass leider nicht jeder junge Wähler ein Aktivist ist.



Die Frage ist Aktivist für was. Es könnten auch Aktivisten für Freiheit und Grund/Bürgerrechte gewesen sein.

Da hätte man mit der ehemaligen Justizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger durchaus ein prominentes Vorbild. Und der neue Justizminister Buschmann scheint da in die selben Fußstapfen zu treten.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Friedrich Merz. Der bewirbt sich ja zum 3. mal für den CDU Vorsitz. Und dieses mal könnte es klappen.


Es ging mir ja  um den neuen Kanzler und in 4 Jahren ist Merz 70.
Da schickt die Union eben Söder ins Renner. An dem prallt eh alles ab, was in Bayern passiert. also beste Voraussetzungen für das Kanzleramt.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Und der neue Justizminister Buschmann scheint da in die selben Fußstapfen zu treten.


Der hatte die Pandemie auch schon für beendet erklärt und tritt damit in die Fußstapfen von Höcke, der das gleiche erzählt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ging mir ja  um den neuen Kanzler und in 4 Jahren ist Merz 70.


Mir ging es auch um den Kanzler. Meinst du das Alter würde  ihn davon abhalten?


----------



## seahawk (2. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss natürlich die Regierung da unterstützt und gefordert werden den Koalitionsvertrag wirklich umzusetzen.


Wir müssen jetzt Pflöcke bei der Gender Equity, der modernen Familienpolitik und bei der sexuellen Gleichberechtigung einschlagen, die nicht mehr reversible sein dürfen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ging es auch um den Kanzler. Meinst du das Alter würde  ihn davon abhalten?


Wir können anhand der Diskussion ums Gesundheitsministerium sehen, dass es keine Rolle spielt, wie alt oder qualifiziert jemand für irgendeinen Job ist. Es ist immer Parteipolitik.
Klar könnte Merz auf die Kanzlerkandidatur pochen, aber wir haben ja gesehen, wie sowas ausgehen kann.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar könnte Merz auf die Kanzlerkandidatur pochen, aber wir haben ja gesehen, wie sowas ausgehen kann.


Der hätte wahrscheinlich ein besseres Ergebnis als Laschet für die Union bekommen.
(Obwohl ich ihn nicht wirklich mag.)


----------



## seahawk (2. Dezember 2021)

Hier ein Beispiel wie immer noch queere Personen diskriminiert bzw. ignoriert werden. 









						Aldi-Möhrenfamilie: Der Discounter hat eine Chance zur Integration verpasst
					

Die süße Möhrenfamilie von Aldi zeigt, was "normal" ist und was nicht. Der Meinung unserer Redakteurin zufolge wurde hier eine Integrationschance verpasst.




					www.wmn.de
				




Niemand fühlt sich heute noch von einer cis-normativen Familie angesprochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sollte es eher kommen?
> 
> Selbst in Berlin gab es keine Neuwahlen, sondern nun eine neue Regierung.



Eine andere Regierung wird es mit dem jetzigen Bundestag nicht geben. Wenn die Ampel zerbricht, dann weil die FDP so weiter macht wie bislang und Baerbeck aufhören, alles mögliche abzunicken. Aber damit würde nicht nur die Chance auf eine Ampel zerbrechen, sondern auch die auf Jamaika und der Kindergarten als solcher würde der Union massiv zu gute kommen, sodass die nicht als Groko-Junior zur Verfügung stünden. Neuwahlen wären dann der einzige Ausweg.

Abzuwarten bleibt natürlich, wie sich die Umfragewerte der FDP in den nächsten Jahren entwickeln und ob die ebenfalls eine Chance darin sehen, die Ampel mit "ihr macht was wir wollen oder ihr verliert eine Neuwahl" erpressen können, oder ob sie ihrerseits anfangen Komprisse zu akzeptieren, um wenigstens noch 1-2-3 Jahre weiter regieren zu können. Im Moment liegt Lindner aber mit dem Konzept "asozialer, klimafeindlicher Massenansteckung" laut Umfragen besser da als zur Wahl, wird in seinem Kurs also eher noch bestärkt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Moment liegt Lindner aber mit dem Konzept "asozialer, klimafeindlicher Massenansteckung" laut Umfragen besser da als zur Wahl, wird in seinem Kurs also eher noch bestärkt.


Leider schnallen manche Leute immer noch nicht, dass sie sich dadurch ihre Zukunft verbauen.
Gerade viele Jüngere lassen sich durch die FDP blenden.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Moment liegt Lindner aber mit dem Konzept "asozialer, klimafeindlicher Massenansteckung" laut Umfragen besser da als zur Wahl, wird in seinem Kurs also eher noch bestärkt.


Wundert mich schon etwas. Ich schätze mal, dass die jüngeren deswegen die FDP gewählt hatten, weil die immer was von Freiheit und Beendigung der Corona Maßnahmen geschwurbelt haben.
Heute sieht das ganz anders aus mit dem Corona Ende und trotzdem schweben die Liberalen auf einer Wolke.
Wundert mich eben.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Moment liegt Lindner aber mit dem Konzept "asozialer, klimafeindlicher Massenansteckung" laut Umfragen besser da als zur Wahl, wird in seinem Kurs also eher noch bestärkt.



Wird doch gar nicht gemacht.
Selbst die FDP ist nun für Lockdown und Impfpflicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Dezember 2021)

Es ist doch Lockdown für ungeimpfte und im Januar, sind natürlich die ungeimpften Schuld die im Lockdown waren. Die Impflicht ist doch nur nicht da weil die Impfung nicht das erwartete Ergebnis bereit gehalten hat. Es muss genug Impfstoff da sein damit es zur Pflicht wird, es ist nicht genug da, da wird jetzt aber für gesorgt.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel wie immer noch queere Personen diskriminiert bzw. ignoriert werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist bestimmt ne Verschwörung...setz den Aluhut auf und schließ Dich im Keller ein.^^
Jedes Unternehmen kann doch grundsätzlich erstmal machen was es will.
Man kann ja überall irgend einen Schwachsinn in jeden Mist reininterpretieren...wo ist die Möhre mit Bart, die Möhre mit Judenmütze, die Möhre mit Gebetsteppich, die verhüllte Möhre, die farbigen Möhren, die Möhre im Rollstuhl, die Möhre mit verkümmerten Armen, die gelämte Möhre, die Drogenabhängige Möhre, die Alki-Möhre usw.?


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Dezember 2021)

Also das mit der Möhrenfamilie ist ganz klar keine Diskrimnierung.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2021)

Die SPD tut sich echt schwer mit der Benennung des Gesundheitsministers.
Viel würden sich ja Karl Lauterbach als Gesundheitsminister wünschen.
Auch aus anderen Parteien. Aber zwischen Olaf Scholz und ihm hat es in der Vergangenheit wohl öfter mal Reibereien gegeben. Andere meinen das Scholz wahrscheinlich eine Frau nehmen wird. Wegen der Quote.
Dafür ist sogar Andrea Nahles im Gespräch. Mal gucken wen die SPD am Montag verkündet.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Dezember 2021)

Also Karl Lauterbach ist äußerst fragwürdig als Gesundheitsminister, so weit ich weiß war dieser auch für die Fall Pauschale der Krankenhäuser verantwortlich.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2021)

Es wäre jedenfalls weniger skandalös ihn nicht zu nehmen als manche den Eindruck haben. Bei anderen Posten setzt man ja auch nicht auf die absoluten Experten. Beim Familienministerium ist z.B. Fr. Griese seit zwei Jahrzehnten mit kleinen Unterbrechungen Ausschussvorsitzende und zudem noch Staatssekretärin für Familien-Belange im Arbeitsministerium. Aber als Ministerin stand sie nichtmal zur Diskussion.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2021)

Und Kevin Kühnert wird wahrscheinlich SPD-Generalsekretär.

Designierter SPD-Generalsekretär Kühnert - Aufstieg eines Unbequemen

Nachdem Lars Klingbeil in den Vorsitz wechselt.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2021)

Bei FDP und Grünen stehen nun sogar schon die Staatssekretäre fest, während die SPD immer noch nicht alle Minister zusammen hat.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Andere meinen das Scholz wahrscheinlich eine Frau nehmen wird. Wegen der Quote.


Guck dir die Grünen an. Da ist der Hofreiter nicht Landwirtschaftsminister geworden, obwohl er die besten Qualifikationen hatte.
Aber die Grünen brauchen halt einen Quotenmigranten und da bot sich Özdemir an und anstatt ihn ins Außenministerium zu stecken, kriegt er jetzt Hofreiters Job und Baerbock wird Außenministerin, weil sie ja schon auf den Vizekanzler Posten verzichtet und auf jeden Fall ein gutes Ministerium bekommen muss.
Da kriegt man echt die Krise, vor allem auch deswegen, weil sie das Verkehrsministerium abgeschenkt haben.

Lauterbach wird meiner Meinung nach gar nichts, weil die SPD genauso wie die Grünen auf die Quote achten werden.


----------



## Eckism (4. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lauterbach wird meiner Meinung nach gar nichts, weil die SPD genauso wie die Grünen auf die Quote achten werden.


Nen bisschen Lippenstift, viel Schminke und künstliche Möpse...fertig ist das Quotenmannsweibdiversmumpitz  Karlina Lauterbach.^^


----------



## Rolk (4. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nen bisschen Lippenstift, viel Schminke und künstliche Möpse...fertig ist das Quotenmannsweibdiversmumpitz  Karlina Lauterbach.^^


Soviel Einsatz für die Partei muss schon drin sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir die Grünen an. Da ist der Hofreiter nicht Landwirtschaftsminister geworden, obwohl er die besten Qualifikationen hatte.
> Aber die Grünen brauchen halt einen Quotenmigranten und da bot sich Özdemir an und anstatt ihn ins Außenministerium zu stecken, kriegt er jetzt Hofreiters Job und Baerbock wird Außenministerin, weil sie ja schon auf den Vizekanzler Posten verzichtet und auf jeden Fall ein gutes Ministerium bekommen muss.
> Da kriegt man echt die Krise, vor allem auch deswegen, weil sie das Verkehrsministerium abgeschenkt haben.
> 
> Lauterbach wird meiner Meinung nach gar nichts, weil die SPD genauso wie die Grünen auf die Quote achten werden.


Na Hauptsache ist doch jeder bekommt seine Pfründe, ist gut versorgt und die Quote passt.
Kompetenzen werden halt völlig überbewertet, genau darum war ja auch schon Öttinger Komissar für Digitales in der EU und wird ein Özdemir halt Landwirtschaftsminister. 
Und hey, in der privaten Wirtschaft sehen wir doch auch jeden Tag wie gut das funktioniert wenn jemand einen Konzern leitet der von den Produkten soviel Plan hat wie ein Steinmetz von Schmiedearbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und hey, in der privaten Wirtschaft sehen wir doch auch jeden Tag wie gut das funktioniert wenn jemand einen Konzern leitet der von den Produkten soviel Plan hat wie ein Steinmetz von Schmiedearbeiten.


Auch da gibt es erfolgreiche Quereinsteiger: Martin Richenhagen

Ich finde man sollte jemanden nicht nur an seiner Qualifikation messen, sondern vor allem daran wie er seine Arbeit macht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und hey, in der privaten Wirtschaft sehen wir doch auch jeden Tag wie gut das funktioniert wenn jemand einen Konzern leitet der von den Produkten soviel Plan hat wie ein Steinmetz von Schmiedearbeiten.


Sorry das ist so verdammt üblich.
Ein Konzern bei dem wir mal zu Besuch waren hat sich zum Beispiel einen Banker als Geschäftsführer geholt obwohl man Öfen herstellt.


----------



## seahawk (4. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und Kevin Kühnert wird wahrscheinlich SPD-Generalsekretär.
> 
> Designierter SPD-Generalsekretär Kühnert - Aufstieg eines Unbequemen
> 
> Nachdem Lars Klingbeil in den Vorsitz wechselt.


Jetzt muss Saskia Esken Bundespräsidentin werden.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Jetzt muss Saskia Esken Bundespräsidentin werden.



Bundespräsident wird wohl Steinmeier bleiben. Deshalb wurde Bärbel Bas Bundestagspräsidentin.

Und die zeigt auch gleich mal was Schäuble jahrelang blockiert hat:








						Bundestag: Gedenken an homosexuelle Opfer des NS-Terrors im Jahr 2023?
					

Jahrelang hatte Wolfgang Schäuble als Bundestagspräsident ein offizielles Gedenken für queere Opfer des Nationalsozialismus verhindert. Jetzt dreht sich offenbar der Wind. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				





--------------------









						Ampel - Mehr Regenbogen ist gut, aber: Wo bleibt die soziale Gerechtigkeit?
					

Cannabis, Klima, Familie: Gehen SPD, Grüne und FDP den Fortschritt an – oder spalten sie das Land weiter?




					www.freitag.de
				




Vielleicht sollte die Linke einfach Wagenknecht mal loswerden, die nun sowieso irgendwo rechts abgebogen ist.
Dann klappt es vielleicht wieder soziale mit gesellschaftlichen Themen zu verbinden und es sind wieder deutlich mehr als 5% drin.


--------------------









						Sonderparteitag: SPD stimmt Koalitionsvertrag zu
					

Ein deutliches Ja zur Ampel: Die Sozialdemokraten haben den Koalitionsvertrag auf ihrem außerordentlichen Parteitag mit einer Mehrheit von über 98 Prozent gebilligt. Nun müssen noch Grüne und FDP zustimmen.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry das ist so verdammt üblich.
> Ein Konzern bei dem wir mal zu Besuch waren hat sich zum Beispiel einen Banker als Geschäftsführer geholt obwohl man Öfen herstellt.


Das sind Manager. Da spielt es keine Rolle,. da der Typ ja keine Öfen bauen soll, sondern sie verkaufen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2021)

Kevin Kühnert hat keine Ausbildung oder Studium und es weit gebracht.
Und Joschka Fischer damals auch.
Der NRW Arbeits - und Gesundheitsminister Laumann hat nur einen Hauptschulabschluß.



> Laumann war der erste Spitzenbeamte in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, der mit einem Hauptschulabschluss und ohne akademische Qualifikation zum verbeamteten Staatssekretär auf Bundesebene vereidigt wurde.


Quelle: Karl-Josef Laumann

Aber das sind Ausnahmen. Die meisten Politiker haben studiert. Nach meinen Eindruck sind die meisten Juristen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2021)

Sind schon seit Ewigkeiten hauptsächlich Juristen. Was zumindest beim Gesetzeschreiben durchaus Vorteile haben kann.
Ein Grundgesetz sollte man aber allen Abgeordneten und anderen Mitgliedern von Verfassungsorganen beim Amtsantritt zukommen lassen.

Edit:
Spannend wird auch wie sich die liberale neue Bundesregierung zu Polen positioniert.

In Polen hat sich das Verfassungsgericht auf Antrag des Justizministers gerade selbst abgeschafft und Polen somit offiziell zur Piss-Diktatur erklärt.








						Polnisches Verfassungsgericht entzieht sich der EMRK
					

Auf Antrag des polnischen Justizministers erklärt das dortige Verfassungsgericht, es sei kein Gericht im Sinne der EMRK. Und nun?




					www.lto.de
				




Vorausgegangen war ein Urteil des EGMR über Polen:








						EGMR: Kein faires Verfahren in Polen
					

Die Justizreformen Polens haben viel Kritik hervorgerufen. Nun befand auch der EGMR, dass die Richterernennung nicht der Rechtsstaatlichkeit entspricht.




					www.lto.de
				







__





						Art. 6 MRK - Recht auf ein faires Verfahren - dejure.org
					

Europäische Menschenrechtskonvention Art. 6 - (1) 1 Jede Person hat ein Recht darauf, daß über Streitigkeiten in bezug auf ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche...




					dejure.org


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2021)

> Die SPD hat grünes Licht für die erste Ampel-Koalition auf Bundesebene gegeben. Der Sonderparteitag stimmte am Samstag mit großer Mehrheit von 98,8 Prozent für den Koalitionsvertrag mit Grünen und FDP. Deren Entscheidung steht noch aus.


Quelle: SPD-Parteitag stimmt für Ampel-Koalition im Bund

Das war zu erwarten. Ich denke mal bei den Grünen und der FDP wird es mehr Gegenstimmen geben.
Gerade bei der FDP.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das sind Ausnahmen. Die meisten Politiker haben studiert. Nach meinen Eindruck sind die meisten Juristen.


Wenn ich nicht irre, sind die meisten Politiker im Bundestag Beamte.
Deswegen wird es auch keine Rentenreform geben, wo die Beamten ihren Kuchen  verkleinern müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nen bisschen Lippenstift, viel Schminke und künstliche Möpse...fertig ist das Quotenmannsweibdiversmumpitz  Karlina Lauterbach.^^



Nützt auch nichts. Den Grünen fehlt zwar noch dringend eine Person, um einer 50% Trans*-Quote näher zu kommen, aber die haben keine Ministerposten mehr über  .

Und der SPD ist es herzlich egal, wer da Kandidat ist, wichtig ist weit er sich innerhalb der Partei hochgeschlafen hat. Da ist Lauterbach eher Querulant und Selbstdarsteller, denn Genosse.

(Was, ehrlich gesagt, aber auch tatsächlich gegen eine Minstertauglichkeit spricht, weil er in der Rolle nämlich Kompromisse finden und mit anderen zusammen arbeiten müsste.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und hey, in der privaten Wirtschaft sehen wir doch auch jeden Tag wie gut das funktioniert wenn jemand einen Konzern leitet der von den Produkten soviel Plan hat wie ein Steinmetz von Schmiedearbeiten.



Nenn mir mal drei erfolgreiche Konzerne mit einem vergleichbaren Budget und einem Fachmann für das jeweilige Hauptprodukt als Vorstandsvorsitzenden. (35 Mrd. Euro - zzgl. Coronahilfen, die ja letztlich auch stark von Entscheidungen des Gesundheitsministers abhängig sind.)
90-95% des Postens sind Personalwesen und Finanzen, nicht Medizin. Es hilft zwar sehr bei der Auswahl des weiteren Personals, wenn der Minister auch etwas vom Fach versteht, aber aber das ist Optional. Erfahrung im Umgang mit Geld und Menschen dagegen nicht. Und den moralischen Kompass, der den meisten in Bezug auf Lauterbach außerhalb von Corona komplett unbekannt sein dürfte, sollte man auch nicht ganz berücksichtigt lassen. Ich erinnere an die promovierte Atomphysikerin, die höchstministeriell erst das Assedesaster und dann in nöch höherer Position den Ausstieg vom Atomausstieg sowie den Ausstieg vom Ausstieg vom Atomausstieg zu verantworten hat.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Sind schon seit Ewigkeiten hauptsächlich Juristen. Was zumindest beim Gesetzeschreiben durchaus Vorteile haben kann.



In Anbetracht der Ergebnisse würde ich vorschlagen, das eigentliche schreiben jemand anders erledigen zu lassen und Juristen nur zur inhaltlichen Beratung zuzulassen...
(Eine Kombination aus Was-ist-Was-Autoren und Werbetextern erscheint passend. Erstere wissen, wie man komlexe Inhalte so verpackt, dass ihre Aussage auch verständlich bleibt; letztere wissen wie man sich ausdrücken muss, wenn das gesagte vor keinem Gericht der Welt anfechtbar sein darf  .)



> In Polen hat sich das Verfassungsgericht auf Antrag des Justizministers gerade selbst abgeschafft und Polen somit offiziell zur Piss-Diktatur erklärt.



Ich würde ja mal sagen: Wenn Polen weiterhin Mitglied bleiben will, untersteht es weiterhin dem EGMR und wenn das polnische Verfassungsgericht nur noch eine Komödiantentruppe ist, dann kann man jetzt also nach den Landesgerichten direkt zum EGMR als nächst höhere Instanz gehen  .


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, sind die meisten Politiker im Bundestag Beamte.


Es ging darum welche Qualifikation sie vorher gemacht haben. Nicht ob sie Beamtenstatus haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt Leute, die sind der Meinung, dass "ist Beamter" schon sehr viel darüber aussagt, welche Qualifikationen eine Person (nicht) hat  .


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2021)

Auch die FDP hat für den Koalitionsvertrag gestimmt: FDP stimmt für Koalitionsvertrag
Doch eindeutiger als ich dachte.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Grünen...


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ging darum welche Qualifikation sie vorher gemacht haben. Nicht ob sie Beamtenstatus haben.


Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Mehrzahl der Bundestagsabgeordnete Juristen sind. So zumindest ja dein Eindruck.   
Daher hab ich auf die Beamten verwiesen, die die Mehrzahl stellen. Welche Qualifikationen sie haben, ist dabei irrelevant, darum ging es mir nicht.
Und welche Qualifikationen bringt denn ein Jurist mehr mit als ein Handwerker, wenns darum geht die Interessen der Bürger zu vertreten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Mehrzahl der Bundestagsabgeordnete Juristen sind. So zumindest ja dein Eindruck.


Doch das glaube ich schon. Zumindest die meisten Spitzenpolitiker.


Threshold schrieb:


> Daher hab ich auf die Beamten verwiesen, die die Mehrzahl stellen. Welche Qualifikationen sie haben, ist dabei irrelevant, darum ging es mir nicht.


Mir aber. Und deine Grafik belegt ja nicht das Gegenteil. Weil man die Qualifikationen nicht sehen kann.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und welche Qualifikationen bringt denn ein Jurist mehr mit als ein Handwerker, wenns darum geht die Interessen der Bürger zu vertreten?


Das habe ich ja nicht behauptet. Es war nur eine (wertfreie) Feststellung meinerseits.  

*Edit:* Karl Lauterbach wird doch Gesundheitsminister

Lauterbach wird neuer Gesundheitsminister


----------



## JePe (6. Dezember 2021)

Oh, toll. Der Studienvorleser Lauterbach endlich! am Ziel, nachdem er fast zwei Jahre durch so ziemlich jede Talkshow getingelt ist - Chez Kroemer inklusive - und bei Lanz angewachsen schien. Was macht der jetzt eigentlich? Wird das Format endlich! 2.0 abgesetzt und er bekommt Transferleistungen (was mir das kleinere Uebel zu sein scheint)?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsEW1ZQsTQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

Auch die Grünen haben mitlerweile für den Koalitionsvertrag gestimmt: Grüne segnen Ampel-Koalitionsvertrag ab

Allerdings mit etwas weniger Zustimmung als in den anderen beiden Parteien.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2021)

Bei den Grünen haben die Mitglieder abgestimmt und nicht die Abgeordneten. Dafür ist die Zustimmung ziemlich groß.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal alle Posten der neuen Regierung im Überblick

Olaf Scholz (Kanzler) | SPD
Wolfgang Schmidt (Kanzleramtschef) | SPD
Robert Habeck (Vizekanzler / Wirtschaft - und Klimaschutz) | Grüne
Christian Linder (Finanzen) | FDP
Annalena Baerbock (Auswärtiges Amt) | Grüne
Hubertus Heil (Arbeit - und Soziales) | SPD
Marco Buschmann (Justiz) | FDP
Anne Spiegel (Familie) | Grüne
Volker Wissing (Verkehr) | FDP
Karl Lauterbach (Gesundheit) | SPD
Christine Lambrecht (Verteidigung) | SPD
Steffi Lemke (Umwelt) | Grüne
Bettina Stark-Watzinger (Bildung - und Forschung) | FDP
Nancy Faeser (Innen) | SPD
Klara Geywitz (Bauen - und wohnen) | SPD
Svenja Schulze (Wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit) | SPD
Cem Özdemir (Ernährung - und Landwirtschaft) | Grüne
Es fehlen nur noch die Staatsminister. 2 davon sollen wohl an die SPD gehen.
Morgen soll der Koalitionsvertrag unterschrieben werden.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass ein Mann Verteidigungsminister werden sollte, aber man das noch geändert hat weil
alle Lauterbach als Gesundheitsminister wollten und hier eine Frau vorgesehen war


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2021)

Ja, das ist relativ offensichtlich wenn man bedenkt dass die beiden auch zusammen vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## seahawk (7. Dezember 2021)

Viel zu viele weiße Männer. Enttäuschend.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Viel zu viele weiße Männer. Enttäuschend.


8 Frauen und 9 Männer (mit Kanzleramtschef). Ist doch relativ ausgewogen.

Der Koalitionsvertrag wurde heute unterzeichnet: 



> Zweieinhalb Monate nach der Bundestagswahl haben SPD, Grüne und FDP ihr gemeinsames Regierungsprogramm besiegelt. Die Spitzenvertreter der Ampel-Parteien unterzeichneten dafür den Koalitionsvertrag. "Während wir mit dem Aufbruch beginnen, haben wir noch eine schwere Aufgabe zu bewältigen: nämlich die Corona-Krise zu bekämpfen", sagte der designierte Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz. "Mit diesem Koalitionsvertrag kommen wir jetzt auf der Höhe der Wirklichkeit, der Höhe der gesellschaftlichen Realität an", sagte die designierte Außenministerin und Grünenchefin Annalena Baerbock. Vielfalt sei der Leitstab für die nächsten Jahre der Zusammenarbeit. Der designierte Bundesfinanzminister und FDP-Chef Christian Lindner sagte: "Jetzt beginnt die Zeit der Tat."


Quelle: SPD, FDP und Grüne unterzeichnen Koalitionsvertrag

Jetzt müssen Taten folgen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Mehrzahl der Bundestagsabgeordnete Juristen sind. So zumindest ja dein Eindruck.



Sind es auch nicht, ca. 21% der Abgeordneten haben ein abgeschlossenes Jurastudium:

"... etwa 21 Prozent ... einen Abschluss in Jura..."









						Volksvertreter im Parlament - Es dominieren die Juristen, nicht die Handwerker
					

Das ist repräsentative Demokratie: Vom Gemeinderat bis zum Mega-EU-Parlament in Straßburg entsenden wir regelmäßig und verlässlich unsere Vertreterinnen und Vertreter. Aber, so fragt der Journalist und Autor Uwe Bork, wer vertritt uns da eigentlich?




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




Das ist trotzdem schon relativ viel, bedenkt man dass das fast um die 200 Abgeornete sind und dazu auch noch ca. 15% kommen die Wirtschaftswisschenschaften studiert haben, sowie 8% die studierte Politologen sind, ect.
Overall besitzen über 50% des Bundestags akademische Werdegänge und sind mindestens dem wirtschaftlich gehobenen Bürgertum zuzuschreiben.

Das hat natürlich auch unbestreitbar Auswirkungen auf die sozialen wie wirtschaftlichen Interessen die von diesen Personen auf Basis des eigenen Umfeldes wahrgenommen und vertreten werden und bildet halt dadurch im Bundestag keinen guten gesellschaftlichen Querschnitt mehr, der zuletzt, meine ich, irgendwann um 1970 rum halbwegs realistisch war und sich seitdem kontinuierlich Richtung akademischer Werdegänge & wirtschaftlich gut bürgerlicher Herkunft bis Oberschicht verschiebt.
Also immer mehr nur noch die maximal oberen rund 40% der deutschen Gesellschaft abbildet, was sich dann auch regelmäßig in politischen Entscheidungen wiederspiegelt.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte das außerdem auf Spitzenpolitiker eingegrenzt.
Also diejenigen welche hohe Funktionen inne hatten oder haben.
Da dürfte der Anteil der Juristen noch höher sein.


----------



## Lotto (7. Dezember 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Viel zu viele weiße Männer. Enttäuschend.


Hautfarbe ist kein Kriterium für einen Ministerposten. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie gerade diejenigen die für Gleichheit eintreten diese immer wieder hervorheben müssen.
Es steht jedem Menschen mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft frei einer Partei beizutreten und sich dort durchzusetzen (ja auch per Arschkriechen, das muss auch oft "ein Weißer" wenn er was erreichen will).
Nochmal: du, ich oder sonst wer hier ist nichts Besonderes nur weil er Hautfarbe x hat, Haarfarbe y, Geschlecht z,...


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Der Spruch ist auch nicht nur deswegen Käse.
Erstmal ist das Kabinett ausgeglichen zwischen männlich und weiblich.
Und zweitens gab es schon wesentlich ältere Politiker im Schnitt.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2021)

Ja bin da auch zufrieden wie es ist.
Mal sehen, was sich bei den Bundespolizeibehörden und den Sicherheitsgesetzen so ändert, mit einer Frau als Innenministerin.

Nach ihrer Ansage beim Antritt, dass sie den Rechtsextremismus als größte Gefahr sieht, sollte es auch da endlich Bewegung geben und die Studie zu extremistischen Einstellungen bei der Polizei kommen. Die hatte Seehofer damals verhindert.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nach ihrer Ansage beim Antritt, dass sie den Rechtsextremismus als größte Gefahr sieht, sollte es auch da endlich Bewegung geben und die Studie zu extremistischen Einstellungen bei der Polizei kommen. Die hatte Seehofer damals verhindert.


Jeglicher Extremismus ist eine Gefahr für die Demokratie und da ist unser Staat auf dem rechten Auge leider regelmäßig genau so (gewollt) blind wie bisweilen auch auf dem linken und dem religös motivierten.

Daher würde ich mir auch mal einen Deutschen Politiker wünschen der nicht nur dämlich schwurbelnd entweder rechten oder linken Extremismus den Kampf ansagt, sondern mal allen extremistischen Spinnern im Land, von denen wir mehr als genug in jeden Spektrum haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat natürlich auch unbestreitbar Auswirkungen auf die sozialen wie wirtschaftlichen Interessen die von diesen Personen auf Basis des eigenen Umfeldes wahrgenommen und vertreten werden und bildet halt dadurch im Bundestag keinen guten gesellschaftlichen Querschnitt mehr, der zuletzt, meine ich, irgendwann um 1970 rum halbwegs realistisch war und sich seitdem kontinuierlich Richtung akademischer Werdegänge & wirtschaftlich gut bürgerlicher Herkunft bis Oberschicht verschiebt.



Das Parlament soll moralische Werte repräsentieren und die Bedürfnisse von allen Bürgern kompetent berücksichtigen. Über die Moral sagt die Klassenzugehörigkeit (zumindest in der Theorie ) nichts aus und für den kompetenten Umgang mit komplexen Themen braucht es Bildung. Einen Klischee-"is mir doch egal, lass saufen gehen"-Assi ins Parlement zu setzen, weil Leute mit dieser Interessenslage >0,8 Promille an der Bevölkerung haben dürften, nur damit diese "repräsentiert" sind, würde niemanden weiterbringen. Nicht einmal die Interessen von eben dieser Gruppe. Genausowenig wäre es sinnvoll, auf 10% (Teil-)Analphabeten zu bestehen oder einen auf der Straße lebenden Obdachlosen zum MdB zu ernennen, wenn diese sonst keine besonderen Qualifikationen für den Job als Parlamentarier mitbringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Parlament soll moralische Werte repräsentieren und die Bedürfnisse von allen Bürgern kompetent berücksichtigen. Über die Moral sagt die Klassenzugehörigkeit (zumindest in der Theorie ) nichts aus und für den kompetenten Umgang mit komplexen Themen braucht es Bildung. Einen Klischee-"is mir doch egal, lass saufen gehen"-Assi ins Parlement zu setzen, weil Leute mit dieser Interessenslage >0,8 Promille an der Bevölkerung haben dürften, nur damit diese "repräsentiert" sind, würde niemanden weiterbringen. Nicht einmal die Interessen von eben dieser Gruppe. Genausowenig wäre es sinnvoll, auf 10% (Teil-)Analphabeten zu bestehen oder einen auf der Straße lebenden Obdachlosen zum MdB zu ernennen, wenn diese sonst keine besonderen Qualifikationen für den Job als Parlamentarier mitbringen.


Du weißt doch selbst sehr genau das dies damit nicht gemeint war. 

Bildung fängt halt nicht erst bei der Universität an und jemand mit mittlerer Reife und  / oder einer abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung dürfte genauso ein ausreichendes Maß an Bildung besitzen um im Bundestag zu sitzen und die Interessen der Wähler zu vertreten, wie jemand der einen Universitätsabschluss inne hat.

Genau diese genannte Gruppe wird aber seit Jahrzehnten im Bundestag zunehmend geringer und ich lehne mich da mal dahingehend aus dem Fenster das ein Handwerker des öfteren vermutlich alleine durch seine gelernte / ausgeübte Tätigkeit in 4 Jahren täglich mehr mit einem größeren wirtschaftlich, wie sozialen, Querschnitt der Bevölkerung in Kontakt gekommen ist als viele der akademisch gebildeten Bundestagsabgeordneten vom Studium bis zu ihrer politischen Laufbahn.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Dezember 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Hautfarbe ist kein Kriterium für einen Ministerposten.



Das man über so nen scheiß überhaupt reden muss im Jahr 2021, zeigt ja wo man angekommen ist.


----------



## seahawk (8. Dezember 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Hautfarbe ist kein Kriterium für einen Ministerposten. Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie gerade diejenigen die für Gleichheit eintreten diese immer wieder hervorheben müssen.
> Es steht jedem Menschen mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft frei einer Partei beizutreten und sich dort durchzusetzen (ja auch per Arschkriechen, das muss auch oft "ein Weißer" wenn er was erreichen will).
> Nochmal: du, ich oder sonst wer hier ist nichts Besonderes nur weil er Hautfarbe x hat, Haarfarbe y, Geschlecht z,...


Hautfarbe, Geschlecht und sexuelle Indentität sind wichtiger als Qualifikation um Gerechtigkeit im Land zu schaffen.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Dezember 2021)

Jo das war 1934 auch mal so, das wird nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau diese genannte Gruppe wird aber seit Jahrzehnten im Bundestag zunehmend geringer und ich lehne mich da mal dahingehend aus dem Fenster das ein Handwerker des öfteren vermutlich alleine durch seine gelernte / ausgeübte Tätigkeit in 4 Jahren täglich mehr mit einem größeren wirtschaftlich, wie sozialen, Querschnitt der Bevölkerung in Kontakt gekommen ist als viele der akademisch gebildeten Bundestagsabgeordneten vom Studium bis zu ihrer politischen Laufbahn.


Wobei es da auch Negativbeispiele gibt wenn man sich den Tino Chrupalla mal anguckt.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei es da auch Negativbeispiele gibt wenn man sich den Tino Chrupalla mal anguckt.



Und Kevin Kühnert scheint da auch das "Kevin-Klischee" zu erfüllen, was den Bildungsweg betrifft.



> Ein 2009 begonnenes Studium der Publizistik- und Kommunikationswissenschaft an der Freien Universität Berlin, in das er sich zuvor eingeklagt hatte, brach er ab und arbeitete anschließend dreieinhalb Jahre lang in einem Callcenter.







seahawk schrieb:


> Hautfarbe, Geschlecht und sexuelle Indentität sind wichtiger als Qualifikation um Gerechtigkeit im Land zu schaffen.



Eher nicht.
Nach Art. 3 GG darf weder eine Diskriminierung noch eine Bevorteilung erfolgen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und Kevin Kühnert scheint da auch das "Kevin-Klischee" zu erfüllen, was den Bildungsweg betrifft.


Wobei ich Kevin Kühnert für deutlich intelligenter oder zumindest gebildeter als Tino Chrupalla halte.

Die meisten Deutschen sind der Meinung das Olaf Scholz maximal 4 Jahre Kanzler sein wird: Große Mehrheit gibt Scholz höchstens vier Jahre als Kanzler
Die Gefahr das die Koalition vorher zerbricht besteht auch.
Aber was wäre dann die Alternative?
Ich glaube kaum das SPD und Union jeweils nochmal deutlich soviele Stimmen bekommen wie vor 10 Jahren oder so. Mit 30-40%.  Eher wird die Parteienlandschaft weiter ein Flickenteppich bleiben. Und dann muß man sich wieder zu mehr oder weniger unbequemen Koalitionen zusammenraufen.

Aber erstmal abwarten. Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich Kevin Kühnert für deutlich intelligenter oder zumindest gebildeter als Tino Chrupalla halte


Beide sind unbestritten Intelligent, denn anders hätten sie ihr jeweilige Position nicht erreicht. Gebildet sind dagegen beide im Vergleich zum Durchschnittsabgeordneten wenig.
Man darf (und sollte) AfD Abgeordnete für Arschlöcher halten, aber dumm sind die die sich dort in die Führungsetage gearbeitet haben sicher nicht. Sie als das zu unterschätzen wäre die eigentliche Dummheit.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beide sind unbestritten Intelligent, denn anders hätten sie ihr jeweilige Position nicht erreicht.


Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben oder "zumindest gebildeter".
Eine Grundintelligenz sollte wohl dafür vorhanden sein.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Gebildet sind dagegen beide im Vergleich zum Durchschnittsabgeordneten wenig.


Woran machst du das fest? Anhand der Qualifikation oder an den Äußerungen? Wenn ich Kühnert reden und argumentieren höre, macht er auf mich einen gebildeten Eindruck. Sowohl fachlich/sachlich als auch von der Allgemeinbildung her. Was man von Chrupalla nicht behaupten kann. Vor allem das rhetorischere Level von Kevin Kühnert ist ein ganz anderes. Der weiß genau was er sagt und wie es wirkt. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Man darf (und sollte) AfD Abgeordnete für Arschlöcher halten, aber dumm sind die die sich dort in die Führungsetage gearbeitet haben sicher nicht. Sie als das zu unterschätzen wäre die eigentliche Dummheit.


Das stimmt. Aber wenn man sich mal anguckt wie der Chrupalla sich verhalten und geäußert hat (Heinrich Heine Gedicht z.B.) bekommt man da seine Zweifel.
Dagegen kommt mir ein Jörg Meuthen deutlich intelligenter vor. Wobei ich seine Meinung auch nicht teile.
Aber der tritt ganz anders auf.


----------



## seahawk (8. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eher nicht.
> Nach Art. 3 GG darf weder eine Diskriminierung noch eine Bevorteilung erfolgen.


Eine langanhaltende Diskriminierung durch eine Bevorzugung zu kompensieren ist zulässig. Deswegen ist es auch völlig okay wenn Bewerbungen von Frauen bevorzugt behandelt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. *Aber wenn man sich mal anguckt wie der Chrupalla sich verhalten und geäußert hat (Heinrich Heine Gedicht z.B.) bekommt man da seine Zweifel.*
> Dagegen kommt mir ein Jörg Meuthen deutlich intelligenter vor. Wobei ich seine Meinung auch nicht teile.
> Aber der tritt ganz anders auf.



Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und Bildung und Intelligenz als den selben Kontext zu betachten.

Jemand kann erhebliche Defizitte in der Bildung haben und trotzdem intelligent sein (Zusammenhänge verstehen, Lösungen aus dem Kontext erarbeiten, Ursache und Wirkung erschließen, vorteilhafte Situationen erkennen und nutzen, ect), genauso kann jemand eine gute Bildung genossen haben (einfach nur viele Inforamtionen auswendig lernen und diese 1 zu 1 abrufen) und trotzdem verhältnismäßig wenig Intelligenz besitzen.

Der "relative Idealzustand" ist natürlich wenn beide Dinge auf einem ausgeglichen hohen Level Hand in Hand gehen, da sie sich natürlich bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch gegenseitig ergänzen, aber das ist bei den allerwenigsten Menschen der Fall und bis zu einem gewissen Grad kaschiert ein hohes Maß an Bildung auch evt. fehlende Intelligenz und umgekehrt.

Am Ende aber weißt meißt immer eines von beiden doch größere Deffizite auf, wobei es nicht selten vor allen bei der Intelligenz scheitert, die aber in Selbsteinschätzungen von Personen oft als höher wahrgenommen wird als sie eigentlich ist (Stichwort Selbstüberschätzung eigener Komptenzen), wohingegen die Bildung meist besser ausfällt als in Selbsteinschätzungen angegeben.

Oder um es mit Sokrates Worten zu äußern:

"Ich weiß, das ich nicht weiß".

Hinterfrage immer was du meinst zu wissen und nein da gehört kein -s an das "nicht" im Zitat.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und Bildung und Intelligenz als den selben Kontext zu betachten.
> 
> Jemand kann erhebliche Defizitte in der Bildung haben und trotzdem intelligent sein (Zusammenhänge verstehen, Lösungen aus dem Kontext erarbeiten, Ursache und Wirkung erschließen, ect), genauso kann jemand eine gute Bildung genossen haben (einfach nur viele Inforamtionen auswendig lernen und diese 1 zu 1 abrufen) und trotzdem verhältnismäßig wenig Intelligenz besitzen.


Er hat sich auch dumm verhalten. Man kann nicht etwas einfordern: die Schüler sollen doch gefälligst mehr "die guten alten deutschen Gedichte" lernen! Und wenn man dann, im Gegenzug, nach seinem Lieblingsgedicht gefragt wird,  bzw es zitieren soll, wie ein ahnungloser Trottel dastehen, der keine Antwort weiß. Und das sogar mehrmals. 

Ich kenne mich in Gedichten auch nicht besonders aus. Aber ich fordere sie nicht von anderen ein. Und schon gar nicht öffentlich, wenn ich doch selber weiß oder wissen sollte, dass ich da Defizite habe.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meist weißt immer eines von beiden doch größere Deffizite auf, wobei es nicht selten vor allen bei der Intelligenz scheitert, die aber in Selbsteinschätzungen von Personen oft als höher wahrgenommen wird als sie eigentlich ist (Stichwort Selbstüberschtäzung eigener Komptenz), wohingegen die Bildung meist besser ausfällt als in Selbsteinschätzungen angegeben.
> 
> Oder um es mit Sokrates Worten zu äußern:
> 
> ...


Ja. Eine Portion (gesunde) Selbstreflektion ist schon wichtig.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und Bildung und Intelligenz als den selben Kontext zu betachten.
> 
> Jemand kann erhebliche Defizitte in der Bildung haben und trotzdem intelligent sein (Zusammenhänge verstehen, Lösungen aus dem Kontext erarbeiten, Ursache und Wirkung erschließen, ect), genauso kann jemand eine gute Bildung genossen haben (einfach nur viele Inforamtionen auswendig lernen und diese 1 zu 1 abrufen) und trotzdem verhältnismäßig wenig Intelligenz besitzen.
> 
> ...



In der AfD fehlt es vor allem am Sozialverhalten und Gemeinschaftswerten wie Toleranz.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Dezember 2021)

Aufräumarbeiten wegen _mal wieder_ ausufernder Coronadiskussionen 

*update*
Bitte weitermachen mit politischen Themen, die nicht so schnell ins "Geschwurbel" abdriften.

Freie Meinungsäußerung ist bei uns natürlich erlaubt und erwünscht, da sie eine Diskussion meist bereichert.

Außer bei _diesem einen, _aktuellen Thema, denn dieses kann hier im Forum, erfahrungsgemäß, nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum *sachlich* diskutiert werden. (q.e.d. erneut)


----------



## DKK007 (8. Dezember 2021)

Welche Partei leitet welchen Ausschuss?
					

In jeder neuen Wahlperiode wird der Vorsitz der Ausschüsse im Bundestag neu verteilt - so auch jetzt. Dabei spielt die Größe der Fraktionen eine Rolle. Dass die AfD den Innenausschuss leiten darf, stößt auf breite Kritik.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Da wird hoffentlich nochmal nachgedacht und der AfD irgendwas gegeben, wo sie keinen Schaden machen kann.
Was auch immer das sein soll.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Dezember 2021)

Einen Ausschuss zu leiten ändert doch keine Mehrheiten...


----------



## DKK007 (9. Dezember 2021)

Aber es wird halt bestimmt, was der Ausschuss macht.

Die AfD wird da wohl kaum ein Verbotsverfahren für die AfD auf die Planung setzen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

Neue Staatsministerin und Integrationsbeauftragte  wird Reem Alabali-Radovan.
Das ist ganz gut das sie auch Migratrionshintergrund hat.
Sie ist Politikwissenschaftlerin.
Ich hatte aber vorher von ihr noch nie gehört.

SPD-Newcomerin ist künftig für Migration und Flüchtlinge zuständig


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sie ist Politikwissenschaftlerin.


Ich frag mich ja seit Jahren, was Politik mit Wissenschaft zu tun hat.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja seit Jahren, was Politik mit Wissenschaft zu tun hat.


Politikwissenschaft


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich kenne den Wiki Eintrag.   
Ist trotzdem Unsinn.


----------



## Eckism (9. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja seit Jahren, was Politik mit Wissenschaft zu tun hat.


Poltik hat nix mit Wissenschaft zu tun, sondern die Wissenschaft mit der Politik.^^


----------



## DKK007 (9. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Neue Staatsministerin und Integrationsbeauftragte  wird Reem Alabali-Radovan.
> Das ist ganz gut das sie auch Migratrionshintergrund hat.
> Sie ist Politikwissenschaftlerin.
> Ich hatte aber vorher von ihr noch nie gehört.



Von den anderen neuen Ministerinnen der SPD hatte ich vorher auch nie was gehört.
So bleibt es zumindest spannend.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2021)

Als ich im Radio hörte, wer Innenministerin wird, habe ich nur mit einem Ohr hingehört und fragte meine Bürokollegin: "Wat, wie heißt die? 'Phaser-Nancy'?" 
Die SPD hat nunmal wenig "politisches Spitzenpersonal", das sie nicht in den ewigen GroKo-Jahren so verschlissen haben, dass man damit niemandem, wirklich absolut niemandem, den vermeintlichen "Wandel" noch glaubhaft machen könnte. Bis auf den Dude mit den Erinnerungslücken. Aber da wäre das Argument vielleicht, dass er auch einfach die GroKo-Zeit vergessen hat und deswegen quasi neustartet 
Deshalb so viel politisches "Frischfleisch".


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Als ich im Radio hörte, wer Innenministerin wird, habe ich nur mit einem Ohr hingehört und fragte meine Bürokollegin: "Wat, wie heißt die? '*Phaser-Nancy'?*"


Da dachte ich auch "Spielt die in Star Trek mit?" 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bis auf den Dude mit den Erinnerungslücken. Aber da wäre das Argument vielleicht, dass er auch einfach die GroKo-Zeit vergessen hat und deswegen quasi neustartet


Welcher Dude?


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Dezember 2021)

An den Namen habe ich keinerlei aktive Erinnerung.


----------



## Eckism (9. Dezember 2021)

Klara Gaywitz find ich da viel lustiger.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du weißt doch selbst sehr genau das dies damit nicht gemeint war.
> 
> Bildung fängt halt nicht erst bei der Universität an und jemand mit mittlerer Reife und  / oder einer abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung dürfte genauso ein ausreichendes Maß an Bildung besitzen um im Bundestag zu sitzen und die Interessen der Wähler zu vertreten, wie jemand der einen Universitätsabschluss inne hat.



Man kann mit dem einen Abschluss genauso intelligent sein oder nicht wie mit dem anderen. Aber genauso gut kann man mit dem einen Abschluss die Interessen der von dir genannten Gruppen vertreten oder nicht. Beim Anteil der Leute, die die eine oder die andere fähigkeit bieten, gibt es aber halt klare Tendenzen und bei der Mehrheit der Leute, die an einem Abi gescheitert sind, sehe ich eher schlechte Chancen, dass sie Klimawandel, Risiken von Atomenergie, innovative Verkehrskonzepte oder auch nur so etwas wie Inflation, internationale Diplomatie und Staatshaushalte verstehen. Und zwar so gut, dass sie es merken, wenn ihnen Lobbyisten einen Bären aufbinden. Daran scheitern nämlich schon die meisten Abgänger von >50% der Universitätsstudiengänge. Von der absoluten Führungselite dieser Republik wird aber erwartet, dass sie kompetente Entscheidungen gerade auch in solchen Fragen treffen können.

Dass sie aus persönlicher Erfahrung die Interessen irgend einer wie auch immer definierten Gruppe X nachvollziehen können, erachte ich dagegen als optional, denn in unserer diversifizierten Gesellschaft reicht selbst der enorm aufgeblähte Bundestag nicht aus, um jede Gruppe persönlich zu vertreten und wie von mir dargelegt ist das in zahlreichen Fällen auch gar nicht sinnvoll. Wichtig ist, dass die stattdessen gewählten Vertreter auch die Interessen von Gruppen vertreten und berücksichtigen können, denen sie selbst nicht angehören. Leute herauszusuchen und zu ernennen, die diese Anforderung mit dem nötigen Know-How für korrekte Entscheidungen vereinen, dass ist dann Aufgabe des Wählers.



> Genau diese genannte Gruppe wird aber seit Jahrzehnten im Bundestag zunehmend geringer



Das gilt noch für zahlreiche weitere. Und es gibt Gruppen, die schon vor Jahrzehnten überhaupt nicht im Bundestag vertreten waren und bei denen sich das bis heute kaum oder gar nicht geändert hat. Warum ist die eine von dir genannte Gruppe derart privilegiert, dass wir uns um sie besonders sorgen müssen?



> und ich lehne mich da mal dahingehend aus dem Fenster das ein Handwerker des öfteren vermutlich alleine durch seine gelernte / ausgeübte Tätigkeit in 4 Jahren täglich mehr mit einem größeren wirtschaftlich, wie sozialen, Querschnitt der Bevölkerung in Kontakt gekommen ist als viele der akademisch gebildeten Bundestagsabgeordneten vom Studium bis zu ihrer politischen Laufbahn.



Gut möglich. Ich ziehe mich vom Fenster bis zum Türrahmen zurück und stellte mit an Absolutät grenzender Sicherheit fest, dass selbst ein Handwerker, der in vier Jahren mit 1000-4000 Menschen aus einer geographisch eng begrenzten Region und mehrheitlich aus einer sozioökonomisch eng definierten Schicht jeweils 10-60 Minuten rein beruflichen Kontakt hatte, immer noch absolut rein gar nichts über die mehrheitlichen oder auch nur minderheitlichen Interessen von 83 Millionen Einwohnern dieses Landes weiß. Und somit für verantwortungsbewusstes Handeln als Abgeordneter genauso wie jeder andere auch auf das aktive Auftreten und Bürgerkontakte in seinem Wahlkreis beziehungsweise auf statistische Erhebungen angewiesen ist. (Wobei ihm seine handwerklichen Kentnisse vermutlich nicht dabei helfen werden, letztere besser einzuschätzen als ein Abgeordneter mit einer x-beliebigen anderen Laufbahn.)




seahawk schrieb:


> Eine langanhaltende Diskriminierung durch eine Bevorzugung zu kompensieren ist zulässig. Deswegen ist es auch völlig okay wenn Bewerbungen von Frauen bevorzugt behandelt werden.



Zulässig mag es sein, führt aber nicht zu mehr Gerechtigkeit. Sondern eher dazu, dass noch mehr Menschen ungerecht behandelt werden - und aufgrund der geringen Zahl hervorgehobener Posten, die es gibt, steigt das Gerechtigkeitsniveau nicht einmal im Durchschnitt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Wiki Eintrag.
> Ist trotzdem Unsinn.



Das einzige, was Unsinn ist, ist dein Kommentar und vielleicht noch dein Verständniss des Wiki-Eintrags. Politikwissenschaft hat halt nichts mit Politik zu tun, sehr wohl aber mit Wissenschaft.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Politikwissenschaft hat halt nichts mit Politik zu tun, sehr wohl aber mit Wissenschaft.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Diese Wissenschaft beschäftigt sich doch mit Politik.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige, was Unsinn ist, ist dein Kommentar und vielleicht noch dein Verständniss des Wiki-Eintrags. Politikwissenschaft hat halt nichts mit Politik zu tun, sehr wohl aber mit Wissenschaft.


Ich sag ja, Unsinn.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klara Gaywitz find ich da viel lustiger.^^



Du hast da aber schon gemerkt, dass die Frau sich mit e schreibt?
Nicht alles was mit "witz" endet, ist auch einer. 
In dem Fall einfach nur homophob.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

> Unter Christian Lindner (FDP) soll aus dem Bundesfinanzministerium ein „Ermöglichungsministerium“ werden, wie er bei Amtsantritt sagte. Der neue Finanzminister will dafür sorgen, dass genügend Geld für all die Projekte der Ampelkoalition zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Als eine seiner ersten Amtshandlungen bringt Lindner deshalb nun einen Nachtragshaushalt auf den Weg, mit dem er 60 Milliarden Euro für die kommenden Jahre zurücklegen will. Das wurde dem Handelsblatt in Regierungskreisen bestätigt. Der Nachtragshaushalt 2021 soll am Montag vom Kabinett verabschiedet werden.
> 
> ...


Allerdings...



> *Damals hatte die FDP, die jetzt das Vorgehen mitträgt, den Schritt noch stark kritisiert, sogar eine Verfassungsklage erwogen.* Am Ende kam es nicht dazu, dafür haben einige AfD-Abgeordnete gegen den Schritt geklagt. Ein Urteil steht noch aus.
> 
> Aus der Union gibt es deshalb scharfe Kritik. So sagte der CDU-Haushaltspolitiker Christian Haase: "Die geplante kreditfinanzierte Rücklagenbildung ist haushaltsrechtlich bedenklich. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob sie einer juristischen Überprüfung standhält.“
> 
> ...


Quelle: Lindner legt für die Ampelkoalition eine Reserve von 60 Milliarden Euro an

So schnell können sich Meinungen ändern, wenn man dann selber in der Regierung ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Dezember 2021)

Was will Frau Baerbock eigentlich unternehmen, wenn der Iwan kommt?









						Russia to West: Offer us guarantees or risk unravelling security
					

MOSCOW — Russia on Friday warned of the danger of a major confrontation with the West unless the United States and its allies gave serious thought to security…




					torontosun.com


----------



## Lotto (10. Dezember 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was will Frau Baerbock eigentlich unternehmen, wenn der Iwan kommt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nix natürlich. Ist nur heiße Luft was die in Richtung Russland geäußert hat. Und Polen ist sicherlich auch vor Ehrfurcht erstarrt als sie diese wegen der mangelnden Rechtssaatlichkeit gerügt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Diese Wissenschaft beschäftigt sich doch mit Politik.



Nicht wirklich. Die Nicht-Ahnung, die Politikwissenschaftsstudenten von Politik haben, wird nur noch von dem Kochunvermögen der Ökotrophologinnen unterboten  .


----------



## Eckism (11. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast da aber schon gemerkt, dass die Frau sich mit e schreibt?
> Nicht alles was mit "witz" endet, ist auch einer.
> In dem Fall einfach nur homophob.


Wie isn das eigentlich, völlig humorlos und mit nem Stock im Arsch(so steif, kein sexueller Bezug) durch Leben zu gehen?


----------



## seahawk (11. Dezember 2021)

Homophobe Auswüchse sind nicht lustig.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Dezember 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Nix natürlich. Ist nur heiße Luft was die in Richtung Russland geäußert hat. Und Polen ist sicherlich auch vor Ehrfurcht erstarrt als sie diese wegen der mangelnden Rechtssaatlichkeit gerügt hat.


Ach iwo, bzgl. Rechtsstaatlichkeit ist bei uns im Nichtpolen-Westen doch "alles tuti", wie die Verhandlung zur Auslieferung um Julian Assange in GB jüngst erst wieder gezeigt hat, der nicht mal bei der politischen Pose seiner eigenen Verhandlung anwesend sein durfte.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chDDhwsynVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2021)

GB ist nun aber halt auch nicht mehr in der EU.


----------



## Eckism (11. Dezember 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Homophobe Auswüchse sind nicht lustig.


Nur weil ich auch über Ossiwitze lache, bin ich noch lange kein Wessi...mir ist das völlig wurscht, wer mit wem was macht oder für was sich jemand hält...nur bei Kinderfi**ern und Tierfi**ern hört bei mir dann auch jegliche Toleranz auf...ich bin diesbezüglich natürlich auch Tabu.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> GB ist nun aber halt auch nicht mehr in der EU.


Behauptet doch aber von sich ein demokratischer Staat nach westlichen Prinzipien sein zu wollen, in dem Rechtsstaatlichkeit  praktiziert wird.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Die Nicht-Ahnung, die Politikwissenschaftsstudenten von Politik haben, wird nur noch von dem Kochunvermögen der Ökotrophologinnen unterboten  .


Sind das Vorurteile/Klischees oder trifft das auch wirklich zu?

Genauso wie immer auf die armen BWL Studenten rumgehackt wird (im Internet).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2021)

Persönliche Beobachtung, in beiden Fällen.
Genauso wie bei den BWL-Studenten  .


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht hast du ja gerade die Leute beobachtet auf die es zutrifft.
Auf den großen anderen Teil den du nicht kennst aber nicht.
Oder du hast einfach nur falsch beobachtet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe ruyven eher so verstanden, dass er das ironisch meinte. Weil es sich bei Politikwissenschaften eben nicht um den alltäglichen Berliner Politikbetrieb dreht, genauso wenig wie bei Ökotrophologie ums praktische Kochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2021)

Die Erklärung ist richtig, aber reale Beobachtungen (nicht nur von mir) stecken trotzdem dahinter.
Es ist fast schon erstaunlich, wie sehr sich Politologen gegen Gespräche über Tagespolitik streuben können und es ist geradezu wiederwertig, wie sich Ökotrophologiestudentinnen ernähren  .


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

> Stellvertretende Fraktionsvorsitzende wurden unter anderem der bisherige Bundesgesundheitsminister Jens Spahn (CDU) und die bisherige Beauftragte der Bundesregierung für Digitalisierung, Dorothee Bär (CSU). Spahn wird in der Fraktion nun für Wirtschaft, Klima und Energie, Mittelstand und Tourismus zuständig sein, Bär für Familie und Kultur.


Quelle: Spahn und Bär zu stellvertretenden Fraktionsvorsitzenden gewählt

Ich finde beide einfach nur schrecklich.

Aber auch die Kandidaten für den CDU Vorsitz finde ich nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## Eckism (14. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Spahn und Bär zu stellvertretenden Fraktionsvorsitzenden gewählt
> 
> Ich finde beide einfach nur schrecklich.
> 
> Aber auch die Kandidaten für den CDU Vorsitz finde ich nicht unbedingt besser.


Vorsicht bei der Wortwahl...manche gestörten Leute würden das gleich wieder so auslegen, das du ein Schwulen- und Frauenhasser bist.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Behauptet doch aber von sich ein demokratischer Staat nach westlichen Prinzipien sein zu wollen, in dem Rechtsstaatlichkeit  praktiziert wird.



Ich würde sagen, Assange sieht das seit einigen Jahren schon anders. Er hätte schon lange aus der U-Haft entlassen werden müssen nach mittlerweile fast 10 Jahren.

Wo man sich fragt, warum da der EGMR nicht schon lange eingegriffen hat, wie es z.B. in der Türkei auch üblich ist.


Aber auch mal gute Nachrichten:








						AfD-Kandidat für Vorsitz des Bundestagsinnenausschusses gescheitert
					

Der AfD-Kandidat Hess ist bei der Wahl für den Vorsitz des Bundestags-Innenausschusses durchgefallen. Eine große Mehrheit lehnte den Polizisten ab. Es war nicht die einzige Niederlage für die AfD-Fraktion.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Friedrich Merz hat es jetzt beim 3. mal  geschafft





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vga6FLMu7Dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2021)

Mal sehen, was er die nächsten 4 Jahre so anstellt.









						Hetze gegen Selbstbestimmungsgesetz: Gruselgeschichten vom Mädchenklo
					

Die Ampel verspricht trans-inklusive Gesetzesänderungen. Ein Anlass für Konservative Stimmung gegen eine systematisch bedrohte Minderheit zu machen.




					taz.de


----------



## seahawk (18. Dezember 2021)

Die CDU weiter in die reaktionäre Ecke treiben und gegen eine inklusive Gesellschaft wettern. Transrechte sind Grundrechte!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2021)

Er sagte jedenfalls, dass er AfD Wähler schon aufgegeben hat ergo wird er nicht versuchen maximal Rechts zu stehen.
Aber Merkel Wähler bekommt er auch nicht zurück, wo soll das Potenzial sein Laschet zu übertreffen?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2021)

Das FDP Klientel wäre eigentlich die naheliegende Zielgruppe für Merz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2021)

"Leute, die aus inhaltlicher Überzeugung FDP wählen" ist aber eine verdammt kleine Zielgruppe.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Leute, die aus inhaltlicher Überzeugung FDP wählen" ist aber eine verdammt kleine Zielgruppe.


Deswegen ist es leichter die ganzen Mitläufer wieder wegzufischen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das FDP Klientel wäre eigentlich die naheliegende Zielgruppe für Merz.


Aber seien wir ehrlich, das trifft doch nur aufs Geld zu. Warum sollte man auch als Wechselwähler dann die Union wählen?


----------



## Johnny05 (19. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Friedrich Merz hat es jetzt beim 3. mal  geschafft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Vollgas zurück in die 80er Jahre . Ich hoffe nur das die CDU nie wieder ne Mehrheit bekommt .


Gruß 

Johnny05


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es leichter die ganzen Mitläufer wieder wegzufischen.



Die die aufgrund der gesellschaftlichen Freiheit die FDP gewählt haben, holt Merz aber nicht zur CDU. Die gehen dann eher zu den Grünen.

Bei den den Punkten zu Bürgerrechten waren sich Grüne und FDP sehr ähnlich, was auch im Koalitionsvertrag zu sehen ist.
Und halt auch der Grund für die jungen Wähler ist. diese Parteien zu wählen und nicht konservative/rechte Parteien.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber seien wir ehrlich, das trifft doch nur aufs Geld zu.



Du da muss man halt wie eigentlich bei der FDP Millionär sein, damit man da was von hat.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die die aufgrund der gesellschaftlichen Freiheit die FDP gewählt haben, holt Merz aber nicht zur CDU. Die gehen dann eher zu den Grünen.


Besser bei den Grünen als bei der FDP.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den den Punkten zu Bürgerrechten waren sich Grüne und FDP sehr ähnlich, was auch im Koalitionsvertrag zu sehen ist.
> Und halt auch der Grund für die jungen Wähler ist. diese Parteien zu wählen und nicht konservative/rechte Parteien.


Dennoch wären nicht wenige Dinge anders gelaufen, wenn nur SPD und Grüne in der Regierung wären.
Man hatte der FDP viele Zugeständnisse gemacht, weil man wusste, dass sie die Koalitionsverhandlungen jederzeit hätte platzen lassen können.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2021)

Ist so aber auf jeden Fall besser, als die Groko die letzen Jahre.

Jetzt müssen die Pläne aus dem Koalitionsvertrag nur schnell umgesetzt werden.


----------



## seahawk (20. Dezember 2021)

RRG wäre nur viel besser gewesen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2021)

Dafür hatte es bei der Linken halt nicht gereicht. 
Vielleicht wird es besser, wenn Wagenknecht endlich abgelöst wird.


----------



## Rolk (20. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür hatte es bei der Linken halt nicht gereicht.
> Vielleicht wird es besser, wenn Wagenknecht endlich abgelöst wird.


Besser wird es, aber nicht auf die Art wie du meinst.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

Sarah Wagenknecht hatte doch sowieso keine Spitzenfunktion mehr.


----------



## Rolk (20. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sarah Wagenknecht hatte doch sowieso keine Spitzenfunktion mehr.


Na Wahlkampf durfte sie noch machen, aber das haben wohl schon zu viele durchschaut.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na Wahlkampf durfte sie noch machen, aber das haben wohl schon zu viele durchschaut.


Für ihren Wahlkreis ja. Aber nicht in irgendeiner Spitzenfunktion.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für ihren Wahlkreis ja.


Nope, aber Platz 1 Landesliste.




__





						Kreiswahlvorschläge in Düsseldorf II - Der Bundeswahlleiter
					






					www.bundeswahlleiter.de
				




Hier hat aber die SPD für die CDU übernommen.
Pantel ist raus, zum Glück. Ekelhafte Frau, Klimawandelleugnerin.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Besser wird es, aber nicht auf die Art wie du meinst.



Was meinst du denn, dass ich meine?
Bzw. was denkst du, wie es besser wird bei der Linken?

Wagenknecht ist halt scharf rechts abgebogen und macht nun Stimmung mit Minderheitenbashing und als Impfgegnerin.


----------



## Rolk (20. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn, dass ich meine?
> Bzw. was denkst du, wie es besser wird bei der Linken?
> 
> Wagenknecht ist halt scharf rechts abgebogen und macht nun Stimmung mit Minderheitenbashing und als Impfgegnerin.


Wagenknecht wird schon länger nur noch geduldet, um der Linkspartei einen Rest-Schein von Realitätssinn zu wahren. Wenn Sie endgültig geschasst wird geht es auch weiter abwärts mit den Wählerstimmen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Realitätssinn


Puh so viel Realitätssinn hat sie nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür hatte es bei der Linken halt nicht gereicht.
> Vielleicht wird es besser, wenn Wagenknecht endlich abgelöst wird.


Was soll da besser werden?
Wagenknecht hat ihre Macken und ihre persönliche Haltung und Äußerungen in Bezug aufs impfen ist mehr als selten bescheuert, aber Unrecht hat sie halt eben mit verschiedenen ihrer politischen Positionen auch nicht und im Grunde war Wagenknecht der beste politische Posten den die Linke seit vielen Jahren mal hatte, nur haben sich die parteiinternen Flügel halt lieber jahrelang schön öffentlichkeitswirksam an ihr, teils auch auf die intern schmutzige Art, abgekämpft, statt sie sinnvoll zu nutzen.

Und ohne Wagenknecht sehe ich eigentlich ehr das es mit der Linken noch weiter Berg ab gehen wird, da man ansonsten außer dumpfnasigen Träumerpersonal im Stil einer Kipping & Riexinger nicht viel zu bieten hat, die ja lieber im grünen Wählerspektrum zu fischen versuchen, wo aber eigentlich nicht die inhaltliche Schnittmenge da ist, dann auch die sonst üblichen Positionen der Linken zu wählen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

Eigentlich finde ich das Sarah Wagenknecht oft Recht hat mit dem was sie sagt.
Nur was das Thema Big C angeht, stimme ich ihr nicht immer zu.


----------



## Lotto (21. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wagenknecht ist halt scharf rechts abgebogen und macht nun Stimmung mit Minderheitenbashing und als Impfgegnerin.


Aha also ist jetzt gegen die Impfung zu sein rechts zu sein? Was genau hat dieses Thema mit irgendeiner politischen Ausrichtung zu tun?

Viele der Impfgegner haben einfach Angst vor der Impfung und dessen Folgen. Ob diese Angst nun rational ist oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle, sie ist bei diesen Leute da. Ich selbst bin geimpft hab aber  Leute in der Familie die sich auch nicht impfen lassen wollen. Natürlich geben die nie zu, dass es Angst ist was sie dazu bewegt die Impfung abzulehnen. Statt dessen wird halt mit Freiheit und sonstiges argumentiert.

Das genaue Gegenteil sind dann die Leute, die schon ihre 12-17 Jahre alten Kinder geboostert haben um sorgenfreier in den Skiurlaub fahren zu können. Rein rechnerisch ist diese Altersgruppe frühestens in Februar/März an der Reihe. Das ist dann quasi blindes Vertrauen auf die Medizin. Kann halt auch mal schief gehen: siehe Contergan Ende der 50er / Anfang der 60er.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Pantel ist raus, zum Glück. Ekelhafte Frau, Klimawandelleugnerin.


Wie der gesamte Berliner Kreis.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aha also ist jetzt gegen die Impfung zu sein rechts zu sein? Was genau hat dieses Thema mit irgendeiner politischen Ausrichtung zu tun?


Er hat und geschrieben.

Die Szenen von Wagenknecht und Frauke Petry zusammen schon vergessen? Das geht schon ein paar Jahre...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er hat und geschrieben.



Und selbst dann wäre es so halt nicht richtig.

Wagenknecht lehnt ja nicht grundsätzlich Impfungen ab und auch nicht das Menschen sich nach eigener Entscheidung mit MRNA Impfstoffen gegen Covid impfen lassen.
Zudem, nach eigenen Äußerungen, möchte sie sich ja angeblich auch mit einem Totimpfstoff, wie dem vermutlich bald zugelassenen Novavax-Vaxin, gegen  Covid impfen lassen, weil sie "Bedenken" gegen die MRNA Impfstoffe hat.

Die Begründung dieser "Bedenken" von ihr gegen MRNA, genauso wie die von ihr in der Vergangenheit geäußerten Apelle, das sich Risikogruppen möglichst rasch impfen lassen sollten, während man auf Nachfrage ob man selbst geimpft ist, eine Imfpung mit MRNA Impfstoffen aber ablehnt, sind natürlich, gerade inzwischen nach Monaten praktischer Verabreichungen, mehr als bescheuert.

Grundsätzlich aber ist Wagenknecht halt nicht dem üblichen Lager der Impfgegner angehörig, als ehr bei dem Thema eine Person die Wasser predigt und Wein trinkt, sich da also durch die Art ihrer Kommunikation ungelaubwürig in ihren Standpunkt macht und damit in ihrer "politischen Vorbildfunktion" versagt.

Ebensowenig macht eine allgemeine "Impfpflicht", wie auch Wagenknecht, abzulehnen einen halt noch nicht automatisch zu einem "Impfgegner".


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2021)

Sie ist eine Impfgegnerin und schwurbelt rum, zwar auf niedrigen Niveau, aber es ist doch Geschwurbel.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Dezember 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das ist dann quasi blindes Vertrauen auf die Medizin. Kann halt auch mal schief gehen: siehe Contergan Ende der 50er / Anfang der 60er.



Was bei Milliarden Impfungen ohne signifikante Nebenwirkungen auch überhaupt kein Problem ist. 
Da kann nun mit den derzeit verwendeten Impfstoffen nichts mehr unerwartetes passieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie ist eine Impfgegnerin und schwurbelt rum, zwar auf niedrigen Niveau, aber es ist doch Geschwurbel.


Nicht viel mehr "Geschwurbel" als die aktuelle Traumtänzerei, zu glauben man müsste nur eine Impfpflicht einführen und dann würden die Probleme sich automatisch auflösen.
Wer aus der Geschichte, u.a. bei Poken / Masern und der Prohibition, nicht gelernt hat das solcher zwanghafter Druck ebenso vor allen den Schwarzhandel und Fälschungen befeuert dem ist nicht zu helfen:



> *Gab es früher auch schon so viel Widerstand gegen die Impfpflicht?*
> 
> Auch früher setzte der Staat zuerst auf Freiwilligkeit. Bei der ersten Impfung, der für die Pocken im 19. Jahrhundert, funktionierte das aber auch nicht. Es gab zu viele Vorbehalte: Erst religiöse, die die Impfung als Eingriff in Gottes Werk sahen, und dann wegen der Nebenwirkungen.
> ...
> ...



Also wenn du das nicht direkt auch an eine umfassende digitale Überwachung durch den Staat koppeln willst, wird auch eine Impfpflicht ziemlich wahrscheinlich nicht das von der Wissenschaft gewünschte Ergebnis von 95% an Geimpften erreichen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> dann würden die Probleme automatisch verschwinden.


Wen sprichst du an?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also wenn du das nicht direkt auch an eine umfassende digitale Überwachung durch den Staat koppeln willst, wird auch eine Impfpflicht ziemlich wahrscheinlich nicht das von der Wissenschaft gewünschte Ergebnis von 95% an Geimpften erreichen.



Hauptproblem wird die Kontrolle sein. Da muss es halt wirklich ein zentrales Impfregister geben, wo jede gemachte Impfung eingetragen wird. Mit dem angepassten Impfstoff muss dann eh jeder nochmal zum Impfen, wo dann ggf. die alten Impfungen noch nacherfasst werden können.

Wenn die Impfpflicht genauso schlecht kontrolliert wird wie die Maskenflicht, kann man es sich auch schenken. Da braucht es härtere Maßnahmen und Strafen.
Je seltener die Kontrollen sind, desto härter müssen die Strafen sein, damit es noch abschreckt.









						Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research
					

Our vaccination dataset uses the most recent official numbers from governments and health ministries worldwide. Population estimates for per-capita metrics are based on the United Nations World Population Prospects. Income groups are based on the World Bank classification. A full list of our...




					ourworldindata.org
				



Portugal hat mittlerweile übrigens 87,9 % vollständig geimpfte, Chile 85,9%. Unmöglich ist es also nicht in die Nähe der 95% zu kommen.

Und auch bei BKA und Bundespolizei sieht es mit über bzw. um die 90% gut aus.








						Liveblog: ++ Johnson will keine schärferen Regeln ++
					

Trotz der rasanten Ausbreitung der Omikron-Variante in Großbritannien will Premier Johnson die Maßnahmen über Weihnachten nicht verschärfen. Der Iran erwägt einen neuen Lockdown wegen Omikron. Die Entwicklungen vom Montag zum Nachlesen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



 (Stand 20.12.)








						Mangelhafte Impfquoten machen Polizei und Bundeswehr Probleme
					

Beim Bundeskriminalamt sind 86 Prozent der Beamtinnen und Beamten zweimal geimpft. Doch generell sorgt das Thema Impfen auch in den Sicherheitsbehörden für Unruhe. In der Bundeswehr gilt nun eine Impfpflicht.




					www.rnd.de
				



 (Stand 13.12.)



> Bei der Bundespolizei sind mittlerweile ebenfalls rund 86 Prozent der Beamten geimpft. Das sagte der stellvertretende Vorsitzende der Gewerkschaft der Polizei, Andreas Roßkopf, dem RND. Mitte November hatte die Quote noch bei 81 Prozent gelegen, bei Einheiten im besonders stark von Corona betroffenen Sachsen sogar bei nur 55 Prozent.



Interessante Zahlen zur Bundespolizei in Sachsen. Dort sind 45% nicht geimpft, was wohl auch der vorherrschenden AfD/Querdenker-Quote entspricht. Und nicht viel von der dortigen Bevölkerung auf dem Land abweicht.



---
Wichtiges Urteil:









						EuGH: Nationale Verfassungsgerichte können übergangen werden
					

Es ist ein wegweisendes Urteil: EU-Recht geht vor, sagt der Europäische Gerichtshof, selbst wenn sich die Mitgliedstaaten auf ihre Verfassung berufen. Die Botschaft geht auch an das deutsche Bundesverfassungsgericht. Von Gigi Deppe.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						EuGH: Unionsrecht vor rumänischem Verfassungsgericht
					

Die Rechtsprechung des rumänischen VerfGH verstößt gegen Unionsrecht. Andere Gerichte dürfen deshalb nicht gezwungen werden, sie anzuwenden, so der EuGH.




					www.lto.de
				




Um wieder zur normalen Politik zu kommen:








						Anne Spiegel über Ampelpläne: „Eine Frage der Haltung“
					

Die neue Familienministerin will zuerst Paragraf 219a und das Transsexuellengesetz abschaffen. Sie trete nicht an, um einen Beliebtheitspreis zu gewinnen.




					taz.de
				












						Merz sieht keinen Bruch zur Ära Merkel
					

Berlin (dts Nachrichtenagentur) – Der designierte CDU-Chef Friedrich Merz hat Vorwürfe zurückgewiesen, dass seine Kandidatur eine Abkehr von der Politik der letzten 16 Jahre unter Angela Merkel sei. „Nein. Das kann es schon gar nicht sein, weil: Diese Ära Merkel ist jetzt abgeschlossen“, sagte...




					www.oldenburger-onlinezeitung.de
				





			
				https://www.oldenburger-onlinezeitung.de/nachrichten/merz-sieht-keinen-bruch-zur-aera-merkel-76887.html schrieb:
			
		

> Merz zeigte sich hingegen offen für einige Vorhaben der rot-grün-gelben Koalition in Berlin, etwa die Möglichkeit gleichgeschlechtlicher Partner, Kinder zu adoptieren. „Das ist ein Thema, das wir schon seit längerer Zeit diskutieren. Spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts dagegen.“



Mal sehen, ob er dann bei der Art. 3 Änderung auch noch so liberal ist, wie er nun tut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aha also ist jetzt gegen die Impfung zu sein rechts zu sein? Was genau hat dieses Thema mit irgendeiner politischen Ausrichtung zu tun?



Sich gegen wissenschaftliche Erkenntniss respektive gegen Schutz von Menschen zu stellen, ist erstmal nur dämlich oder gemein, da hast du recht. Aber die Art und Weise, wie Wagenknecht sich positioniert, ist auf Linie mit rechtsextremen Schwurblern und sie hat in den letzten Jahren bereits ähnliche rechtsaffine Positionen in Bezug auf Migration bezogen und sie gehört zu einer der lautesten Vertreter putinfreundlicher Politik innerhalb der Linken, was sich ebenfalls 1:1 mit rechten Linien der letzten Jahre deckt. Jemand, der zu 50% Positionen vertritt, mit dem er auf einem AFD-Parteitag Applaus bekommen würde, ist als Zugpferd der Linken einfach ungeeignet.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Linke gerne als regierungstaugliche, soziale Partei wahrgenommen werden will und da ist dämlich-gemeine Radikalopposition gegen diffuse "die da oben" ein Schuss ins eigene Knie.



> Viele der Impfgegner haben einfach Angst vor der Impfung und dessen Folgen. Ob diese Angst nun rational ist oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle



Das spielt bei dem Verhalten dieser Leute keine Rolle, aber es spielt bei einem Politiker, der gewählt werden will, eine Rolle. Was soll denn der Slogan einer Wagenknecht-Linken sein? "Wählt uns, wir haben genauso Angst vor selbst eingebildeten Gefahren wie ihr"? Sowas gehört, je nach Grad der Psychose, in die Nachhilfe oder die Geschlossene, aber nicht ins Parlament.



> Natürlich geben die nie zu, dass es Angst ist was sie dazu bewegt die Impfung abzulehnen. Statt dessen wird halt mit Freiheit und sonstiges argumentiert.



Und nicht einmal diese Placebo-Ausreden kann die Linke bringen, weil sie ja für einen starken, sich um alles kümmernden Staat steht.



> Das ist dann quasi blindes Vertrauen auf die Medizin. Kann halt auch mal schief gehen: siehe Contergan Ende der 50er / Anfang der 60er.



Thalidomid ist ein bis heute genutztes Medikament, das auch in Deutschland verschrieben wird. Nur macht man halt nicht mehr den Fehler, es Schwangeren zu geben - solche Sondergruppen sind immer ein Risikofaktor, weil sie für klinische Studien aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Vor der Covid-Impfung fürchten sich aber auch 15 Monate, nachdem der massenhafte Einsatz gestartet wurde und nach Verabreichung an 100te Millionen Menschen weltweit ohne größere Vorkommnisse bei den meisten Substanzen weiterhin stink normale Durchschnittsbürger.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass ein mRNA-Impstoff eben kein chemisches Medikament ist, dass unbekannten Nebenwirkungen an übersehenen Stellen des Körpers haben kann, sondern ein recht simples, aus körperidentischem Material (oder alternativ bewährten Phagen) gefertigtes Transportvehikel und eine Nutzlast mit klar definierter, vom Körper selbst umzusetzenden Anweisungen. Die Auswirkungen so eines Stoffes sind in ihrer Art praktisch fehlerfrei vorherzugsagen und es gab in dieser Hinsicht auch keine Fehlschläge. Und man braucht für sowas auch keine Langzeitstudien, denn vom Impfstoff selbst ist schon nach einigen Stunden bis wenigen Tagen nichts mehr übrig, dass noch wirken könnte. (Im Gegensatz zu z.B. über mehrere Monate täglich neu eingeworfenem Contergan)

Die einzige offene Frage war jeweils die nach der richtigen Dosierung. Wovor man dabei anfangs zu Recht hätte Angst haben können: Das eine Überdosierung ähnliche Schäden verursacht, wie eine leichte Covid-Infektion. Recht viel geflennt wird ja wegen sehr selten Herzmuskelentzündungen. Im Sommer 2020 wäre sowas eine größere Gefahr als das reale Infektionsgeschehen gewesen. Aber jetzt? Wo einem ohne Impfung mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine schwere Infektion droht?


----------



## Eckism (22. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da braucht es härtere Maßnahmen und Strafen.
> Je seltener die Kontrollen sind, desto härter müssen die Strafen sein, damit es noch abschreckt.


200 Sozialstunden, abzuleisten in einem Monat...für jede nichtgeleistet Sozialstunde 1 Tag Haft auf eigene Kosten.
Aber dazu fehlen den Politikern die Eier.

Zudem muss man aber auch sagen, das eine Impfpflicht Menschrechtlich immer noch nicht so wirklich geklärt ist...seit über 200 Jahren.^^


----------



## DKK007 (22. Dezember 2021)

Wer will kann ja klagen, dann ist es irgendwann geklärt.

Es wird aber erfolglos bleiben, da dagegen zu klagen .


----------



## seahawk (22. Dezember 2021)

Da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit der Aussage.  Eine Impfpflicht galt/gilt bisher nur für die Pocken und Masern.


----------



## Eckism (22. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer will kann ja klagen, dann ist es irgendwann geklärt.
> 
> Es wird aber erfolglos bleiben, da dagegen zu klagen .


Körperliche Unversehrtheit ist ein Menschenrecht...ist egal, ob das ein Nadelstich ist oder Nebenwirkungen, man kann alles als Verletzung bezeichnen.
Du bist doch so ein Korinthenkacker, der sich streng ans Gesetz hält, gerade Du solltest es verstehen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Dezember 2021)

Recht auf Leben ist auch ein Menschenrecht und das steht höher.
Dazu kommen die gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen.









						Deutscher Ethikrat: Impfpflicht ja - aber unter Auflagen
					

Angesichts der Omikron-Variante werden die Stimmen für eine allgemeine Impfpflicht lauter. Der Deutsche Ethikrat befürwortet eine Ausweitung der Impfpflicht - aber unter Auflagen. Von Hans-Joachim Vieweger.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Impfpflicht galt/gilt bisher nur für die Pocken und Masern.



Und kann halt einfach für andere gefährliche und hoch infektiöse Viren ausgeweitet werden.



Eckism schrieb:


> Körperliche Unversehrtheit ist ein Menschenrecht...ist egal, ob das ein Nadelstich ist oder Nebenwirkungen, man kann alles als Verletzung bezeichnen.



Selbst wenn man nur besoffen Auto gefahren ist, ist ein Nadelstich zur Blutabnahme zulässig. Unter polizeilicher Anordnung.
Ich sehe da kein Problem, warum das bei der Impfung nicht gehen sollte.








						Gesetzesänderung zur Blutentnahme - RECHT deutlich
					

Wir zeigen Ihnen auf, welche Konsequenzen die neue Anordnungsbefugnis der Polizei bei Blutentnahmen hat und und welche Voraussetzungen vorliegen müssen.




					recht-deutlich.org
				




Statistik:
~ 40.000 Unfälle mit Alkohol am Steuer pro Jahr (Stand 2019)
dabei 268 getötet

Man kann da also Vergleichbar festlegen, dass bei einem Verdacht dass gegen das IfSG verstoßen wird, indem z.B. jemand unbefugt eine 2G-Veranstaltung besucht (fehlender oder gefälschter 2G Nachweis) oder sogar an einer verbotene Versammlung teilnimmt, eine Impfung angeordnet werden kann.

Und Corona schafft die Zahlen von oben pro Tag, Verhältnismäßigkeit ist somit auf jeden Fall gegeben:
45.659 Corona-Neuinfektionen
510 weitere Todesfälle








						Corona: Bundesweite Sieben-Tage-Inzidenz sinkt auf 289,0
					

Die bundesweite Sieben-Tage-Inzidenz ist erneut gesunken und liegt nach RKI-Angaben nun bei 289,0. Die Gesundheitsämter meldeten 45.659 Neuinfektionen. Experten befürchten wegen der Omikron-Ausbreitung aber eine baldige Trendumkehr.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





Aber um mal wieder vom Thema Corona weg zu kommen:









						Antisemitismusvorwurf gegen Naidoo von Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt
					

Popsänger Xavier Naidoo durfte in einem Vortrag als Antisemit bezeichnet werden. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hob damit die Verurteilung der Referentin auf Unterlassung auf. Die Vorinstanz hatte demnach die Meinungsfreiheit unzureichend berücksichtigt. Von B. Wolf.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Eckism (22. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Recht auf Leben ist auch ein Menschenrecht und das steht höher.
> Dazu kommen die gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen.


Deswegen Eigenverantwortung...grob gesagt ist jeder selber Schuld, der sich ansteckt und eventuell stirbt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und kann halt einfach für andere gefährliche und hoch infektiöse Viren ausgeweitet werden.


Wenn das so einfach wäre, wäre das schon längst passiert. Da hängt ja auch ne Haftung (Arbeitsausfall, Schmerzensgeld) von ab.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man nur besoffen Auto gefahren ist, ist ein Nadelstich zur Blutabnahme zulässig. Unter polizeilicher Anordnung.


Auch wieder Eigenverantwortung...bauste Mist, packen se Dich am Sack.
Bei ner angeordneten Blutentnahme (die in meinem Fall immer unzulässig ist), würde ich auf Teufel komm raus klagen...bringt das nix, komm ich beim Arzt und den Cops mit Nadel nachts zu Besuch.^^


DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann da also Vergleichbar festlegen, dass bei einem Verdacht dass gegen das IfSG verstoßen wird, indem z.B. jemand unbefugt eine 2G-Veranstaltung besucht (fehlender oder gefälschter 2G Nachweis) oder sogar an einer verbotene Versammlung teilnimmt, eine Impfung angeordnet werden kann.


Auch wieder Eigenverantwortung...
In dem Fall muss sich niemand impfen, dersich an die Regeln hält, also nix mit Impfpflicht.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Dezember 2021)

Eigenverantwortung funktioniert halt bei einem Teil der Bevölkerung nicht, wie sich seit zwei Jahren zeigt.

Damit bleibt nur eine gesetzliche Regelung mit Sanktionen.

Dazu wäre eine konsequente Einführung von 2G bzw. wo möglich 2G+ überall notwendig. Und zwar für alle, Kunden wie Angestellte.
Insbesondere in den Krankenhäusern würde 2G eine deutlich Reduzierung der Corona-Patienten bedeuten.

Wer nicht geimpft ist, kann dann ja eigenverantwortlich Globoli schlucken.


Ich kann  auch nicht wirklich verstehen, was da manche für ein Theater bei der Impfung machen. Das anstrengende ist ja nun nicht die Impfung selbst, sondern die ganze Terminbuchung.
Ich muss mal schauen, wo ich ohne Termin mal eine Impfung mit Johnson bekomme, da sich Immunsystem weder auf die Grippe-Impfung noch auf die Biontech richtig reagiert hat.
Und ohne Interferonausschüttung gibt es halt auch keinen Langzeitschutz über die T-Zellen.



			
				https://www.heise.de/hintergrund/Corona-Pandemie-Was-Omikron-bei-Geimpften-mit-den-Antikoerpern-macht-6290653.html schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb gelten die heterologen Impfschemata – also eine Grundimmunisierung mit Impfstoffen verschiedener Technologien, wie die Ständige Impfkommission dies beschreibt – derzeit als besonders vielversprechend für einen langfristigen Schutz. Denn sie kombinieren die T-Zell-Maschinerie, weil ein Impfvektor dem Immunsystem ein Virus präsentiert, mit der massiven Antikörper-Produktion durch die später verimpfte mRNA.











						Corona-Pandemie: Was Omikron bei Geimpften mit den Antikörpern macht
					

Erste Laborergebnisse zum Impfschutz bei der neuen Corona-Variante verbreiten Schrecken. Eine Einordnung.




					www.heise.de
				











						Corona: Licht am Ende des Tunnels?
					

Die Corona-Inzidenzwerte sind hoch wie nie, Impfdurchbrüche, Boostern, Kinder-Impfungen, Omikron: Was weiß die Wissenschaft wirklich?




					www.zdf.de
				




Wenn man sich die Entwicklung in GB, USA und unseren Nachbarländern anschaut gehe ich davon aus, das Omikron über Weihnachten auch in Deutschland zur dominierenden Variante wird. Die Frage ist dabei eher, wie groß die Verzögerungen bei den Tests und Meldeketten dann sind über die Feiertage. Zumal die Coronavirus-Genom-Sequenzierung dann noch mal 1-2 Wochen extra dauert, in Deutschland sogar noch ne Woche mehr aufgrund der Meldeketten des RKI. https://www.mdr.de/wissen/covid-corona-omikron-ausbreitung-deutschland-100.html


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber um mal wieder vom Thema Corona weg zu kommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Früher war der mir mal symphatisch. Aber jetzt schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Eckism (22. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich kann  auch nicht wirklich verstehen, was da manche für ein Theater bei der Impfung machen. Das anstrengende ist ja nun nicht die Impfung selbst, sondern die ganze Terminbuchung.


Terminvergabe stressig?^^
Unangemeldet hinfahren und aussteigen...nach knapp 8 Minuten saß ich mit meinem Bruder wieder im Auto und sind abgedüst.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Körperliche Unversehrtheit ist ein Menschenrecht...ist egal, ob das ein Nadelstich ist oder Nebenwirkungen, man kann alles als Verletzung bezeichnen.


Nope du verwechselst das mit dem GG und alles außer Art 1 ist einschränkbar solange nicht der Wesensgehalt des Artikels verletzt wird.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Um wieder zur normalen Politik zu kommen:


*Dies bitte wieder ab sofort, danke! *


----------



## DKK007 (22. Dezember 2021)

Franziska Giffey ist neue Regierende Bürgermeisterin von Berlin
					

SPD-Chefin Franziska Giffey ist zur Regierenden Bürgermeisterin von Berlin gewählt worden. Sie ist die erste Frau in diesem seit 1951 bestehenden Amt. Giffey bekam 84 Stimmen. Am Abend hat dann neue Senat zum ersten Mal getagt.




					www.rbb24.de


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2021)

Diese Frau ist nun wirklich kein Aushängeschild für die SPD, sie betrügt akademisch, ihr Mann wurde auch als Beamter entlassen weil er betrogen hat. 
Eigentlich eine Schande für die SPD, dass die Frau noch mehr ist als ein einfaches Mitglied.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Körperliche Unversehrtheit ist ein Menschenrecht...ist egal, ob das ein Nadelstich ist oder Nebenwirkungen, man kann alles als Verletzung bezeichnen.


Dann erklär das mal den Leuten, die es immer noch zulassen, dass man seine Kinder aufgrund von religiösem Wahn verstümmelt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine Schande für die SPD, dass die Frau noch mehr ist als ein einfaches Mitglied.


Ist doch nur Berlin.


----------



## Eckism (23. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann erklär das mal den Leuten, die es immer noch zulassen, dass man seine Kinder aufgrund von religiösem Wahn verstümmelt.


Mit mir als Vollblutungläubiger gehen solche Gespräche generell nicht gut aus...nach 3 Sekunden haben die Puls und ich meine Ruhe.^^


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2021)

Meine Fresse manche in der Union saufen aber zu viel.



> »Ich bin dankbar, dass sich die Mitte der Gesellschaft erhebt und auf die Straße geht«, heißt es laut der Nachrichtenagentur dpa in einer am Donnerstag verbreiteten Mitteilung Otts. Unter dem Deckmantel der Pandemie werde die Freiheit dauerhaft beschnitten und in Berlin ein »Neues Deutschland« aus der Taufe gehoben. »Lassen wir diesen Augenblick also nicht ungenutzt! – ›Wir schaffen das‹ – aber nur in Freiheit!«, schrieb Ott.











						Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: CDU-Landesvize zeigt sich »dankbar« für Proteste gegen Coronapolitik
					

Demonstrationen gegen Coronaregeln werden oft von Verschwörungsanhängern und Rechtsextremen unterwandert. Dennoch sieht Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns CDU-Vize dort die »Mitte der Gesellschaft«.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Da kann der Merz mal beweisen ob er seine Brandmauer gegen Rechts ernst meint.
Falls ja, Respekt an ihn.


Leider haben wir ja keine Konservative Stimme mehr im Forum^^


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Fresse manche in der Union saufen aber zu viel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer zusammen mit Rechten demonstriert, ohne dass zu hinterfragen, muß sich nicht wundern in den selben Topf geschmissen zu werden.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Da kann der Merz mal beweisen ob er seine Brandmauer gegen Rechts ernst meint.
> Falls ja, Respekt an ihn.


Ja da sollte er klare Kante zeigen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider haben wir ja keine Konservative Stimme mehr im Forum^^


Don? Stimmt. Von dem hat man lange nichts mehr gehört bzw gesehen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2021)

Bitte unterlast es über Maßnahmen gegenüber anderen Usern zu mutmaßen. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden gerade entfernt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bitte unterlast es über Maßnahmen gegenüber anderen Usern zu mutmaßen. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden gerade entfernt.


Wärst du so freundlich und würdest jedenfalls das was darüber hinaus ging wieder einfügen. Du hast einfach alles gelöscht anstatt nur die Diskussion die du grad ansprichst und das ist echt nicht in Ordnung!


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2021)

Wir dürfen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (ich könnte dir ja sonst was "in den Mund legen") schon länger nicht mehr in fremden Beiträgen rum pfuschen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2021)

Oh man als ob sich an der Gesetzeslage was geändert hat





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1473952283884982272

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dann halt nochmal die CDU als parlamentarischer Arm der Querdenker.


----------



## Poulton (24. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider haben wir ja keine Konservative Stimme mehr im Forum^^


@Nightslaver ist langjähriges CDU Mitglied. Auch wenn er für eine etwas andere CDU steht.


			https://external-preview.redd.it/PXbb318jxe1jWDxZ8fozQpCt4gNjbtB_AiRZ14Vih7M.jpg?auto=webp&s=d95f5a22994d974f6caca1a0de1c7c969e5564cd


----------



## DKK007 (26. Dezember 2021)

Die neue Regierung scheint nun ordentlich vorzulegen, bei dem was mit der CDU verschlafen wurde, oder gar durch sie aktiv verhindert wurde.









						Wahlverwandtschaften werden rechtlich anerkannt
					

Wer jenseits der Ehe füreinander einsteht, soll künftig abgesichert werden: Bundesjustizminister Marco Buschmann (FDP) setzt sich für das von der Ampel geplante Lebensgemeinschaften-Modell ein. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2021)

> Drei Monate nach der Bundestagswahl kann die SPD einer Umfrage zufolge ihren Vorsprung vor der Union ausgebaut. Im "Sonntagstrend" des Meinungsforschungsinstituts Insa für die "Bild am Sonntag" legen die Sozialdemokraten um einen Punkt auf 28 Prozent zu.
> Auch die Grünen verbessern sich um einen Punkt auf 15 Prozent. Der dritte Regierungspartner, die FDP, verliert hingegen einen Punkt und kommt auf 11 Prozent. Die Union hält ihren Wert von 23 Prozent. Die AfD büßt einen Punkt auf 11 Prozent ein. Die Linke verharrt bei 5 Prozent.


Quelle: Insa-Umfrage: SPD baut Vorsprung vor Union aus

Mal gucken wie lange der positive Trend so bleibt.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (26. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe die können die Cannabis Legalisierung endlich durchdrücken ….


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2021)

Mongostyle77 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die können die Cannabis Legalisierung endlich durchdrücken ….



Man muss es halt nur richtig machen, sonst trocknet man den Schwarzmarkt nicht aus. Und dann hätte man eine Drogenmafia wie in den Niederlanden. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66DQFntIhp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dafür muss vor allem auch eine legale Möglichkeit für Anbau und Vertrieb bestehen.








						Cannabis-Legalisierung: Was man von den Niederlanden lernen kann
					

Die Ampel-Pläne zur möglichen Legalisierung von Cannabis werden kontrovers diskutiert. Die Niederlande haben jahrzehntelange Erfahrung damit. Dort sind nicht die Konsumenten das Problem – sondern das kriminelle Umfeld.




					www.br.de
				




Der Anbau sollte meiner Meinung nach zum einen für Großmengen mit entsprechender Lizenz und abgesicherten Betrieben, als auch mit 2-3 Pflanzen für den Eigenbedarf durch Privatpersonen möglich sein.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer zusammen mit Rechten demonstriert, ohne dass zu hinterfragen, muß sich nicht wundern in den selben Topf geschmissen zu werden.


Woher willst du wissen, ob diejenigen das hinterfragen oder toll finden?
Wie stellst du dir das vor? Oh, da sind vielleicht Rechte dabei, dann demonstrieren wir lieber nicht.
Ich sehe grundsätzlich kein Problem darin, wenn Menschen mit grundverschiedenen Haltungen für eine gewisse Sache demonstrieren. Deswegen müssen sie sich keinesfalls mit gewissen radikalen Haltungen identifizeren. Wenn du die deswegen alle in eine Schublade stecken möchtest, halte ich das für unfair.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Wie stellst du dir das vor? Oh, da sind vielleicht Rechte dabei, dann demonstrieren wir lieber nicht.


Ja genau das erwarte ich. Das man sich von denen distanziert.
Man geht mit solchen Leuten nicht zusammen auf die Straße. Das ist ein NoGo.


DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Wenn du die deswegen alle in eine Schublade stecken möchtest, halte ich das für unfair.


Dann sind sie selber Schuld.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja genau das erwarte ich. Das man sich von denen distanziert.
> Man geht mit solchen Leuten nicht zusammen auf die Straße. Das ist ein NoGo.



Ja so einfach ist das aber nicht, wenn man demonstriert und dort rechtsextreme auftreten ist das nun mal so. Man lebt ja mit den Leuten in einer Welt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja so einfach ist das aber nicht, wenn man demonstriert und dort rechtsextreme auftreten ist das nun mal so. Man lebt ja mit den Leuten in einer Welt.


Oft werden solche Demos auch von Rechtsxtremen organisiert. Wenn man etwas Grips im Kopf weiß man das schon im Vorfeld. Und hat erst Recht die Möglichkeit dort fern zu bleiben.

Ansonsten muß man sich eben die Kritik anhören, dass man mit Rechten gemeinsam demonstrieren geht.


----------



## Eckism (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja genau das erwarte ich. Das man sich von denen distanziert.
> Man geht mit solchen Leuten nicht zusammen auf die Straße. Das ist ein NoGo.


Bei der Bundeswehr gibt es Rechte=alle in der Bundeswehr sind Rechts
Bei der Polizei gibt es Rechte=alle bei der Polizei sind Rechts
In Deutschland gibt es Rechte=alle in Deutschland sind Rechts

Warum regst du Dich über Rechte auf, wenn du doch selbst einer bist? Jetzt heb brav den rechten Arm und denk über stumpfe Verallgemeinerung noch mal scharf nach.^^


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

Also Leute die zb. gegen Corona Maßnahmen demonsttrieren sind nicht alles rechts oder rechtsextrem, das sind Stammtischerzählungen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Warum regst du Dich über Rechte auf, wenn du doch selbst einer bist?


Ich bin rechts?  


Eckism schrieb:


> Jetzt heb brav den rechten Arm und denk über stumpfe Verallgemeinerung noch mal scharf nach.^^


Es geht mir darum, dass wenn man mit Rechten zusammen auf die Straße geht,  sich auch Kritik deswegen anhören muß. Nicht das man selber dann rechts ist. Aber wenn der Verdacht aufkommt, müssen sie sich auch nicht wundern.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum, dass wenn man mit Rechten zusammen auf die Straße geht, sich auch Kritik deswegen anhören muß.



Wenn dann meinst du Rechtsextreme, man kann aber Leute nicht kritisieren weil diese an Demonstrationen teilnehmen. Das ist ein Recht welches man hat, welches die Leute in Anspruch nehmen. Und nur weil es dort Rechtsextreme gibt wäre es falsch davon kein Gebrauch mehr zu machen. 

Man kann garnicht auf die Straße ohne Rechtsextreme oder Rechte oder was auch immer gehen, das ist von Logik nicht möglich. Und zu sagen man muss sich davon distanzieren ist einfach nur nen Werkzeug was Medien etc. gelegen kommt oder auch Rechtsextremen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn dann meinst du Rechtsextreme, man kann aber Leute nicht kritisieren weil diese an Demonstrationen teilnehmen. Das ist ein Recht welches man hat, welches die Leute in Anspruch nehmen. Und nur weil es dort Rechtsextreme gibt wäre es falsch davon kein Gebrauch mehr zu machen.


Doch das kann man. Und sollte man auch!


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man kann garnicht auf die Straße ohne Rechtsextreme oder Rechte oder was auch immer gehen, das ist von Logik nicht möglich.


Auch das kann man. Wie gesagt werden solche Demos oft von Rechten organisiert und dann weiß man schon im Vorfeld, wer da auf die Straße geht.


----------



## Eckism (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin rechts?
> 
> Es geht mir darum, dass wenn man mit Rechten zusammen auf die Straße geht,  sich auch Kritik deswegen anhören muß. Nicht das man selber dann rechts ist. Aber wenn der Verdacht aufkommt, müssen sie sich auch nicht wundern.


Du lebst in Deutschland, wo es Rechte gibt...entweder wanderst du aus, oder du musst DIr Kritik gefallen lassen, das du mit sympatiesierst, weil du in Deutschland lebst.

Wie willst du das verhindern, das nicht auch Rechte zu ner Demo gehen? Haben die das auf der Stirn tätowiert?
Man könnte ja Demos einfach grundsätzlich verbieten, weil immer die Gefahr besteht, das Rechtsextreme/Linksextreme unter den Teilnehmern sein könnten.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch das kann man. Und sollte man auch!


Also sollen deiner Meinung nach Rechtsextrem die Entscheidungsgewalt haben wer demonstriert und wer nicht ?



RyzA schrieb:


> Auch das kann man. Wie gesagt werden solche Demos oft von Rechten organisiert und dann weiß man schon im Vorfeld, wer da auf die Straße geht.



Ja das heißt aber nicht das man Rechtsextrem oder sich nicht davon distanziert nur weil Rechtsextreme oft solche Demonstrationen anzetteln.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du lebst in Deutschland, wo es Rechte gibt...entweder wanderst du aus, oder du musst DIr Kritik gefallen lassen, das du mit sympatiesierst, weil du in Deutschland lebst.


Was soll denn dieser schwachsinnige Vergleich? Das ist etwas ganz  anderes.



Eckism schrieb:


> Wie willst du das verhindern, das nicht auch Rechte zu ner Demo gehen? Haben die das auf der Stirn tätowiert?


Hatte ich hier paarmal geschrieben.


Eckism schrieb:


> Man könnte ja Demos einfach grundsätzlich verbieten, weil immer die Gefahr besteht, das Rechtsextreme/Linksextreme unter den Teilnehmern sein könnten.


Darum geht es nicht.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also sollen deiner Meinung nach Rechtsextrem die Entscheidungsgewalt haben wer demonstriert und wer nicht ?


Häh? Wo habe ich das geschrieben?



> Ja das heißt aber nicht das man Rechtsextrem oder sich nicht davon distanziert nur weil Rechtsextreme oft solche Demonstrationen anzetteln.


Wenn man da wegbleibt dann distanziert man sich.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Häh? Wo habe ich das geschrieben?


Wenn jemand gegen etwas demonstriert und eine Demo veranstaltet soll der diese nicht veranstalten, weil auch Rechtsextremen solche Demos veranstalten ? Also müssen Rechtsextreme nur etwas beliebig oft oder wie auch immer machen und anderen Gruppen, werden dann automatisch zu Rechtsextremen dazu gezählt ? Das ist halt schon ein ziemliches Machtinstrument.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man da wegbleibt dann distanziert man sich.


Das ist aber nur deine Auslegung und wie am obigen Beispiel erklärt eine nicht funktionelle Art damit umzugehen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn jemand gegen etwas demonstriert und eine Demo veranstaltet soll der diese nicht veranstalten, weil auch Rechtsextremen solche Demos veranstalten ? Also müssen Rechtsextreme nur etwas beliebig oft oder wie auch immer machen und anderen Gruppen, werden dann automatisch zu Rechtsextremen dazu gezählt ? Das ist halt schon ein ziemliches Machtinstrument.


Verdreh hier nicht wieder meine Worte. Ich hatte geschrieben, dass wenn Rechte solche Demos demonstrieren, was ja häufiger in letzter Zeit der Fall ist, man im Vorfeld schon sehen kann von wem das kommt. Spätestens dann sollten eigentlich die eigenen Alarmglocken angehen.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur deine Auslegung und wie am obigen Beispiel erklärt eine nicht funktionelle Art damit umzugehen.


Siehe oben.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Verdreh hier nicht wieder meine Worte. Ich hatte geschrieben, dass wenn Rechte solche Demos demonstrieren, was ja häufiger in letzter Zeit der Fall ist, man im Vorfeld schon sehen kann von wem das kommt. Spätestens dann sollten eigentlich die eigenen Alarmglocken angehen.



Von Rechten muss man sich nicht distanzieren, weil ein großer Teil unserer Gesellschaft rechts ist. Wenn Rechte solche Demos veranstalten ist das genauso ok wie wenn Linke Demos veranstalten oder wer auch immer. Man muss da aber klar differenzieren und dann sagen, dabei handelt es sich um eine Demonstrationen von Rechstrextremen. Und nicht es ist eine Demonstration gegen Corona Maßnahmen, die ist automatisch von Rechtsextremen. Das sind Unterschiede, wenn Demos von bekannten Rechtsextremen veranstaltet werden ja (distanzieren) ansonsten nein.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Von Rechten muss man sich nicht distanzieren, weil ein großer Teil unserer Gesellschaft rechts ist.


Auch dann kann und sollte man sich von Rechten distanzieren. Das mache ich immer.
Ich habe z.B. keine Rechten Freunde.
Aber ich wandere wegen einer solche Minderheit doch nicht gleich aus.
Außerdem ist das etwas anderes, in einer Gesellschaft zusammen zu leben oder zusammen mit ihnen auf die Straße zu gehen.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und nicht es ist eine Demonstration gegen Corona Maßnahmen, die ist automatisch von Rechtsextremen.


Automatisch nicht aber häufig.

Man kann nicht so tun als wenn alles normal wäre, wenn man mit solchen Leuten mit marschiert.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Automatisch nicht aber häufig.



Ja ist ja logisch weil sich das mit deren Intressen überschneidet, es kann garnich anders sein. Die kaufen auch Brot im Aldi, da lässt sich nichts machen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja ist ja logisch weil sich das mit deren Intressen überschneidet, es kann garnich anders sein. Die kaufen auch Brot im Aldi, da lässt sich nichts machen.


Das Problem ist eher das sie das Thema für ihre Zwecke instrumentalisieren.
Weil sie grundsätzlich gegen alles sind was die Regierung macht. Und gegen den Staat sind.
Es wird Zeit das die AfD verboten wird. Die befeuern immer das Ganze.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

Die Politik befeuert das indem diese zb. gegen Ungeimpfte Stimmung machen. Also für mich ist das eher nen Versagen der Corona Politik und das man falsche Informationen rausgibt. Die Afd trägt halt aus ihrer Gesinnung, ihren Teil dazu bei. Aber das Problem bei der Afd zu suchen sehe ich eher falsch.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2021)

Man kann auch eine eigene Demo anmelden und sich an die jeweiligen Bestimmungen, wie Maskenpflicht, Abstand und maximale Personenanzahl halten.
Da muss man nicht bei den Rechtsextremen mitlaufen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Corona ist nur ein Vorwand. Und darauf möchte ich hier nicht weiter eingehen.
Sonst wird der Thread wieder dicht gemacht.
Es ging mir darum allgemein mit Rechten auf die Straße zu gehen. Egal bei welcher Thematik.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2021)

Ist zumindest gut, dass da die Justiz endlich mal einen Gang höher schaltet und nun in schnellen Verfahren für Verurteilungen sorgt. Manche Leute scheinen den Schuss vor den Bug echt zu brauchen, um wieder klar denken zu können.









						Corona-Demo in Schweinfurt: Vier Angeklagte nach Ausschreitungen verurteilt
					

Am Sonntag eskalierte in Schweinfurt eine Demonstration gegen die Coronaauflagen, auch ein Kind wurde verletzt. Im Schnellverfahren hat ein Gericht nun Geld- und Bewährungsstrafen gegen vier Teilnehmer verhängt.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

Von Rechten muss man sich aber nicht distanzieren. Naja die Justiz in Deutschland ist sehr lasch, man kann sich ganz schön viel hier erlauben.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2021)

Jeder sollte sich von rechten Hetzern distanzieren.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

Du meinst von Hetzern distanzieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oft werden solche Demos auch von Rechtsxtremen organisiert. Wenn man etwas Grips im Kopf weiß man das schon im Vorfeld. Und hat erst Recht die Möglichkeit dort fern zu bleiben.
> 
> Ansonsten muß man sich eben die Kritik anhören, dass man mit Rechten gemeinsam demonstrieren geht.



Dem kann ich grundsätzlich zustimmen, in vielen Fällen ist spätestens mit 2 Minuten Google rausgefunden welcher idiologisch queere Kasperkopf da wieder mal irgend ein Thema versucht mit einer Demoanmeldung für die eigenen Interessen zu instrumentalisieren.
Wer da trotzdem noch hingeht und mitläuft braucht sich auch nicht über etwaige Kritik zu wundern, oder beschweren.

Allerdings, kann man das der Gegenseite ganz grundsätzlich genauso vorwerfen, wenn mal wieder irgendwelche linksautonomen Berliner Autobrandstifter und Polizeiverprügler, ähm Verzeihung "staatsautoritären Bullenschweineklopfer" und linksautonome NSU-Nacheiferer der Antifa (wie um Lina E.) zur Demo gegen ein Thema aufrufen.

Idiologischen Dreck gibt es halt in beiden Richtungen des politischen Graphen und keiner braucht sich einbilden er wäre irgendwie besser, ob er da während einer Anti-Corona Demo neben rechtsextremen Gesocks läuft, oder bei der Anti-Rassismusdemo neben irgendwelchen linksautonomen Spinnern!

Leider nur wird in diesen Land ja immer noch gerne das mitlaufen beim einen Spinnerspektrum (linksautonom) als harmloser angesehen, als wenn das beim anderen Spinnerspektrum (rechtsradikal / Verschwörungsschwurbler, ect.) der Fall ist.

Für mich sind aber eindeutig Personen die in einer der beiden Gruppen mitlaufen gleich verachtenswert.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du meinst von Hetzern distanzieren.


Findest du die rechte Gesinnung gut? Oder warum hast du ein Problem damit dich davon zu distanzieren?

Ich bin aber auch gegen jeden Extremismus. Sei er von links als auch von rechts.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Idiologischen Dreck gibt es halt in beiden Richtungen des politischen Graphen und keiner braucht sich einbilden er wäre irgendwie besser, ob er da während einer Anti-Corona Demo neben rechtsextremen Gesocks läuft, oder bei der Anti-Rassismusdemo neben irgendwelchen linksautonomen Spinnern!


Wobei die meisten auf Anti-Rassismus Demos friedlich sind. Und ich es gut finde dagegen auf die Straße zu gehen.
Aber ich verurteile auch linksextreme Autonome welche gewaltbereit sind.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Findest du die rechte Gesinnung gut? Oder warum hast du ein Problem damit dich davon zu distanzieren?



Ich muss mich von Rechten nicht distanzieren, weil diese keine Verbrecher sind oder sonstwas, genauso wie Leute sich nicht von Linken distanzieren müssen. Was ist das den für nen Quatsch ? Ich handel danach was ich für Gerecht empfinde ob das jetzt als links oder rechts gesehen wird ist mir vollkommen egal.

Wenn jemand  ne Demo gegen die Maßnahmen von Corona veranstaltet, stell dich den noch lange in keine Ecke oder verurteile den. Nur weil Rechtsextreme das instrumentalisieren. Es wird auch von nicht rechtsextremen demonstriert. Ich stehe morgens nicht auf und denke das wir  gegen die Rechten was tun müssen, ansonsten herscht 1934.

Das ist so nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich muss mich von Rechten nicht distanzieren, weil diese keine Verbrecher sind oder sonstwas, genauso wie Leute sich nicht von Linken distanzieren müssen. Was ist das den für nen Quatsch ? Ich handel danach was ich für Gerecht empfinde ob das jetzt als links oder rechts gesehen wird ist mir vollkommen egal.
> 
> Wenn jemand  ne Demo gegen die Maßnahmen von Corona veranstaltet, stell dich den noch lange in keine Ecke oder verurteile den. Nur weil Rechtsextreme das instrumentalisieren. Es wird auch von nicht rechtsextremen demonstriert. Ich stehe morgens nicht auf und denke das wir  gegen die Rechten was tun müssen, ansonsten herscht 1934.
> 
> Das ist so nicht.


Stimmt, du wärst der Typ der 1932 bei einer angemeldeten Demonstration der NSDAP gegen hohe Inflation mitgelaufen wäre, selbst wenn vorne auf der Bühne Goebbels dafür die Juden verantwortlich gemacht hätte. 

Weil was interessiert dich den was die Initatioren der NSDAP daraus machen, hohe Inflation betrifft uns doch alle.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

Ja ich weiß das ich jetzt nicht mehr demonstrieren darf weil Rechte auf die Idee gekommen sind, das für sich zu instrumentalisieren bis in alle Ewigkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß das ich jetzt nicht mehr demonstrieren darf weil Rechte auf die Idee gekommen sind, das für sich zu instrumentalisieren bis in alle Ewigkeit.


Nö, was du da behauptest ist einfach nur Blödsinn!
Es gibt i.d.R. auch Demonstrationen, auch gegen Corona-Maßnahmen, wo man ohne so ein Stigma demonstrieren kann, nur sind die eben meist auch deutlich kleiner und muss man sich da halt an die Corona-Auflagen halten, dafür aber auch weitestgehend friedlich.
Aber genau deswegen gehen da eben auch deutlich weniger hin, weil sie meist eben doch mit den Krawallmachern aus dem Schwurblerlager und rechten Milieau sympathisieren und stunk machen wollen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2021)

Wie kleine solche Demonstrationen sind usw., ist nicht von der Rechten Gesinnung abhängig. Der Ausgehende Punkte ist hier nicht die Rechte Gesinnung, wenn doch ist die Information wertlos. Das ist eine ist groß weil so und so und bla und bla ist halt Stammtisch Gerede.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2021)

Die von unseren gewählten Volksvertretern mal wieder gelebete Zweiklassengesellschaft wie sie leibt und lebt:

*"Als Bürger kommt man derzeit nur mit Glück an eine Impfung mit dem Biontech-Vakzin. Der Bundestag hingegen boostert ausschließlich mit dem knappen Impfstoff. Ärztevertreter sind empört."









						"Ein falsches Signal": Bundestag erhielt 10.000 Biontech-Dosen
					

Als Bürger kommt man derzeit nur mit Glück an eine Impfung mit dem Biontech-Vakzin. Der Bundestag hingegen boostert ausschließlich mit dem knappen Impfstoff. Ärztevertreter sind empört.




					www.t-online.de
				



*
Hab bei beiden Impfungen letztes Jahr Biontech bekommen und wollte auch gerne die jetzige Boosterimpfung  mit Biontech machen, aber denkste, unmöglich, genauso wie allgemein aktuell einen zeitnahen Termin fürs boostern zu bekommen, aber unsere Abgeordneten im Bundestag bekommen dann natürlich nur Dosen vom knappen Vakzin...


----------



## Eckism (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich muss hier mal festhalten...hab mich bei der Demo hier in meiner Kleinstadt gerade unbeliebt gemacht...wurde schon von meinen Eltern per WhatsApp rundhemacht.


----------



## Poulton (27. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die von unseren gewählten Volksvertretern mal wieder gelebete Zweiklassengesellschaft wie sie leibt und lebt:


Noch besser sind die beiden Sachen:


> Denn der Zeitpunkt der Bundestags-Lieferung hinterlässt durchaus einen faden Beigeschmack: Eine Woche zuvor hatte Spahn die Begrenzung der Biontech-Lieferungen angekündigt.





> Dass eine Woche nach Spahns Mangelerklärung die Bundeswehrkrankenhausapotheke Berlin 10.000 Dosen des Biontech-Impfstoffs an den Bundestag ausliefert, wirft ein zweifelhaftes Licht auf Spahns Endphase an der Spitze der deutschen Impfkampagne.


Echte Spitzenkräfte, diese Unionspolitiker. Sollten ihr Können mal in der Produktion unter Beweis stellen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hab bei beiden Impfungen letztes Jahr Biontech bekommen und wollte auch gerne die jetzige Boosterimpfung mit Biontech machen


Ich bevorzuge Kombi. Erste war Astra, zweite Biontech. Mal sehen ob es nächste Woche noch Moderna gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Kombi. Erste war Astra, zweite Biontech. Mal sehen ob es nächste Woche noch Moderna gibt.


Ich bevorzuge da die Stärkung heimischer Inovation / Produkte.


----------



## Poulton (27. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da die Stärkung heimischer Inovation / Produkte.


Also hast du das Warsteiner bestellt?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Also hast du das Warsteiner bestellt?


Bier ist etwas anderes, da kann man das Zeug hier bei uns ja nicht genießen, da bevorzuge ich nach wie vor irische und tschechische "Migrantenbiere".

Darüber hinaus solltest du doch sowieso am besten wissen, Bier trinkt man nicht weils cool ist, sondern weils schmeckt, darüber hinaus trinkt man gar kein Bier.


----------



## seahawk (28. Dezember 2021)

Bei der hiesigen Impfaktion am 2. Feiertag gab es Biontech für unter 30 jährige und Moderna für ältere Personen. Auf Wunsch hätten die auch Biontech bekommen - sprich jeder wurde gefragt was er will.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal festhalten...hab mich bei der Demo hier in meiner Kleinstadt gerade unbeliebt gemacht...wurde schon von meinen Eltern per WhatsApp rundhemacht.



Man kann auf Demos gehen wie man will man muss sich dafür nicht rechtfertigen, man darf demonstieren und damit ist das Thema erledigt. Das ist nicht gegen das Gesetz...


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man kann auf Demos gehen wie man will man muss sich dafür nicht rechtfertigen, man darf demonstieren und damit ist das Thema erledigt. Das ist nicht gegen das Gesetz...


Dumm zu sein ist auch nicht gegen das Gesetz, deshalb empfiehlt es sich aber noch nicht permanent dumm zu sein, nur weil es nicht gegen das Gesetz ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dumm zu sein ist auch nicht gegen das Gesetz, deshalb empfiehlt es sich aber noch nicht permanent dumm zu sein, nur weil es nicht gegen das Gesetz ist.



Ja dumm ist zb. anderen vorzuwerfen sie würden Rechtsextremen auf den Leim gehen, weil diese den Druchblick haben selbsternannt.


----------



## Eckism (28. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man kann auf Demos gehen wie man will man muss sich dafür nicht rechtfertigen, man darf demonstieren und damit ist das Thema erledigt. Das ist nicht gegen das Gesetz...


Klar kann man das, aber nicht auf der Hauptstraße ne Spur ohne Cops blockieren, wenn der Sprit gerade 5 Cent/Liter günstiger ist und ich tanken will.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Dezember 2021)

BVerfG: Pflicht zur Corona-Triage-Regelung
					

Der Gesetzgeber muss unverzüglich Triage-Regelungen erlassen, so das BVerfG.




					www.lto.de
				




Sehr interessantes Urteil. Eher selten, dass das BVerfG die Politik zu einem Gesetz zwingt.

"Das BVerfG betont zwar, dass der Gesetzgeber einen weiten Gestaltungsspielraum bei der Wahrnehmung von Schutzpflichten habe. Daher könne das BVerfG die Verletzung einer Schutzpflicht nur feststellen, wenn Schutzvorkehrungen entweder überhaupt nicht getroffen oder offensichtlich ungeeignet seien, das Schutzziel zu erreichen. Da der Gesetzgeber keine Vorkehrungen dazu getroffen hat, dass niemand bei einer Entscheidung über die Verteilung von pandemiebedingt knappen intensivmedizinischen Behandlungsressourcen aufgrund einer Behinderung benachteiligt wird, ist er diesem Schutzauftrag laut BVerfG nicht nachgekommen."


----------



## DKK007 (28. Dezember 2021)

Wie sich die Zivilgesellschaft in Mitteldeutschland zunehmend gegen die Corona-Proteste stemmt | MDR.DE
					

In Mitteldeutschland beziehen immer mehr Menschen Stellung gegen Corona-Leugner und "Spaziergänger". In einer Stichprobe des MDR wurden bereits mehr als 40.000 Unterschriften unter offenen Briefen und Petitionen gezählt.




					www.mdr.de
				




#wirsindmehr


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dem kann ich grundsätzlich zustimmen, in vielen Fällen ist spätestens mit 2 Minuten Google rausgefunden welcher idiologisch queere Kasperkopf da wieder mal irgend ein Thema versucht mit einer Demoanmeldung für die eigenen Interessen zu instrumentalisieren.
> Wer da trotzdem noch hingeht und mitläuft braucht sich auch nicht über etwaige Kritik zu wundern, oder beschweren.
> 
> Allerdings, kann man das der Gegenseite ganz grundsätzlich genauso vorwerfen, wenn mal wieder irgendwelche linksautonomen Berliner Autobrandstifter und Polizeiverprügler, ähm Verzeihung "staatsautoritären Bullenschweineklopfer" und linksautonome NSU-Nacheiferer der Antifa (wie um Lina E.) zur Demo gegen ein Thema aufrufen.



Linksautonome mögen zwar häufiger zu Aktionen aufrufen, aber sie melden praktisch nie eine Demo an. Zum einen weil sie die eh nicht genehmigt bekommen würden, zum anderen weil sie viel zu unorganisiert und eben autoritätsfeindlich sind. Von daher gibt es da schon einen verdammt gewichtigen Unterschied, ob man zu einer von Demokraten angemeldeten z.B. Anti-Nazi-Demo geht und da dann neben 5000 friedlichen Menschen auch 50 Krawallos erscheinen, gegen die man selbst wenig machen kann (und gegen die auch die Polizei oft zuwenig macht, während sie fleißig friedliche Demonstranten belästigt). Oder ob man zu einer von Rechtsextremen angemeldeten Pro-Corona-Demo geht und dann "leider" neben Rechten unter rechten Transparenten durch die Stadt zieht, um rechte Forderungen zu unterstützen, ohne auch nur den Versuch zu unternehmen, sich von Nazis zu distanzieren.


----------



## seahawk (29. Dezember 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> BVerfG: Pflicht zur Corona-Triage-Regelung
> 
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber muss unverzüglich Triage-Regelungen erlassen, so das BVerfG.
> ...


Hier muss dann aber neben der Behinderung auch die Religion, die sexuelle Identität und das biologische Geschelcht mit aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Eckism (29. Dezember 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hier muss dann aber neben der Behinderung auch die Religion, die sexuelle Identität und das biologische Geschelcht mit aufgenommen werden.


Dein Kram ist bei einer Triage völlug wumpe, da geht es drum, wer die höchste Überlebenschance hat und nicht, wer nen Kürbis anbetet, einen vögelt oder sich für einen hält.
Außer, du bezeichnet religöse oder anders irgendwas Leute als grundsätzlich krank und schwach.

Eigentlich reicht es, notfalls Ungeimpfte aus dem Krankenhaus zu werfen. Die gehen bewusst die Gefahr eines schweren Verlaufs ein.


----------



## seahawk (29. Dezember 2021)

Das BVerfG hat hier klar dem Gesetzgeber die Aufgabe gegeben sicherzustellen, dass auch in Notsituationen eine diskriminierungsfreie Gleichbehandlung aller Bürger*innen geschieht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

Als ich das mit den behinderten Menschen gestern in den Nachrichten gehört habe war ich entsetzt.
Für mich war eigentlich schon immer selbstverständlich das alle gleich behandelt werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Eigentlich reicht es, notfalls Ungeimpfte aus dem Krankenhaus zu werfen. Die gehen bewusst die Gefahr eines schweren Verlaufs ein.



Oder Übergewichtige. 

Wird halt nach der Logik nicht funktionieren, wenn Gemimpfte trotz Impfung+Booster einen schweren Verlauf haben.


----------



## Eckism (29. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wird halt nach der Logik nicht funktionieren, wenn Gemimpfte trotz Impfung+Booster einen schweren Verlauf haben.


Würde schon funktionieren, da die Chinaseuche für Impfgegner nicht schlimm ist...also sollten die auch das Krankenbett räumen, wenn ein Geimpfter es braucht.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

Leute die nicht geimpft sind, sind keine Impfgegner.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Leute die nicht geimpft sind, sind keine Impfgegner.


Nicht alle die Covid-Imfpungen ablehen sind grundsätzliche Impfgegner, aber alle Impfgegner sind auch nicht gegen Covid geimpft.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

Zum Glück hast du das erwähnt, ich hätte das sonst garnicht gewusst.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

Leute die freiwillig ungeimpft sind, sind Impfgegner.
Vielleicht keine absoluten, aber jemand der auf einen der verfügbaren Stoffe verzichtet ist mindestens ein partitieller Impfgegner.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

Nein sind diese nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Dezember 2021)

*Und damit beenden wir diese "Diskussion" über den Begriff "Impfgegner" auch wieder, okay?* 

Führt ja eh zu keinem Ergebniss...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Als ich das mit den behinderten Menschen gestern in den Nachrichten gehört habe war ich entsetzt.
> Für mich war eigentlich schon immer selbstverständlich das alle gleich behandelt werden.



Etwas als selbstverständlich zu erachten endet immer mit Entsetzen, wenn man auf einmal diesem komischen Ding namens "Realität" begegnet. Und die Realität sagt:
Es können nicht alle gleich behandelt werden.
Also müssen Regeln her, wer behandelt wird und da alle Parteien das Problem 1,5 Jahre totgeschwiegen hat, gibt es aktuell nur eine Auslegung der klassisch-medizinischen Hintergründe einer Triage und bei der geht es eben ganz explizit um Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeiten, die bei Vorerkrankungen (wozu auch Behinderungen herbeiführende Vorerkrankungen zählen) eben nicht mehr "gleich" sind.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht alle die Covid-Imfpungen ablehen sind grundsätzliche Impfgegner, aber alle Impfgegner sind auch nicht gegen Covid geimpft.



Nicht einmal das stimmt. Siehe Trump, der sogar schon geboostert ist  .


----------



## DKK007 (30. Dezember 2021)

Gibt aber einige, wo nach der Infektion plötzlich die Erkenntnis kommt, dass man sich das mit der Impfung hätte ersparen können und sich dann doch impfen lassen. Siehe Kimmich.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> > Eigentlich reicht es, notfalls Ungeimpfte aus dem Krankenhaus zu werfen. Die gehen bewusst die Gefahr eines schweren Verlaufs ein.
> 
> 
> Oder Übergewichtige.



Was quatsch ist. Schweres Übergewicht ist eine Krankheit, manchmal sogar eine Behinderung.

Das ist bei fehlender Impfung nicht der Fall. Zumal jeder der nicht geimpft ist, jederzeit die Möglichkeit hat die Impfung nachzuholen.
Da muss man halt nur mal den Arsch hoch kriegen und zur Impfung gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht einmal das stimmt. Siehe Trump, der sogar schon geboostert ist  .


Und ist seitdem bei seinen Impfgegnerfreunden unten durch. 

"_In einem Interview mit der rechten Aktivistin Candace Owens hatte der 75-Jährige gesagt: »Die Impfstoffe wirken. Die Leute sterben nicht, wenn sie sich impfen lassen.«
Sie glaube, dass Trump einfach alt und schlecht informiert sei, erklärte Owens, eine Anhängerin des Ex-Präsidenten, daraufhin._"









						USA: Impfgegner kritisieren Donald Trump für Äußerungen zur Corona-Impfung
					

Der frühere US-Präsident Trump hat die Coronapandemie stets heruntergespielt. In einem Interview äußerte er sich kürzlich jedoch positiv über Impfungen – und sorgte damit für Ärger unter seinen Anhängern.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und ist seitdem bei seinen Impfgegnerfreunden unten durch.


Lustig finde ich ja auch die Afd Leute, die das Kaiserreich super fanden.
Damals gabs eine Impfpflicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2022)

Die AFD war im Frühjahr 2020 als einzige für harte Maßnahmen wegen Corona (und nicht zwingend nur Grenzschließungen), ehe sie ein neues Deppenfängerthema für sich entdeckt hat. Von daher sind Widersprüche in dieser Partei auch heute vollkommen normal.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Januar 2022)

Hans Georg Maaßen dreht mal wieder frei und Karin Prien fordert den Parteiausschluss. Verwundert einen ja nicht, sie hat ja schon im Wahlkampf Kante gegen diesen Typen gezeigt.

Ich warte auf die Reaktion von Merz, Laschet war ja bereit die Nähe zu rechtsextremen Positionen in der CDU unkommentiert zu lassen. 

Falls Merz sich aber nicht klar dagegen stellt könnte die Union bald AfD Linie fahren.

Worum es geht:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1477722410627514368

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2022)

Was hat er denn gemacht?

Wie weit rechts die CDU steht, wird man ja bei der Reaktion auf das Selbstbestimmungsgesetz oder die geplante Art. 3 GG Ergänzung sehen.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Worum es geht:





DKK007 schrieb:


> Was hat er denn gemacht?



Echt mal... 
Immer dieses kommentarlose verlinken von irgendwelchen Videos *nerv*


----------



## seahawk (3. Januar 2022)

Sehr guter Artikel zum Thema - warum Klimagerechtigkeit einen Kampf gegen Reiche bedeutet: 





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




und noch einer zum Thema warum LGBTQIA+ Rechte so wichtig sind. 









						Meinung: Queere Menschen - Sichtbarkeit wichtiger denn je | DW | 27.12.2021
					

Das Thema LGBT+ stand 2021 vielfach im öffentlichen Fokus. Aber gesellschaftlich ist mehr nötig, als nur Social Media-Profilbilder in Regenbogenfarben zu gestalten, meint Kristina Reymann-Schneider.




					www.dw.com
				




2022 ist das Jahr an dem der Aufbruch zu einer besseren Welt gelingen muss, wir haben keine Zeit mehr!


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> und noch einer zum Thema warum LGBTQIA+ Rechte so wichtig sind.


Wer ist eigentlich auf so ne Abkürzung gekommen? Das liest sich für mich immer wie ne Krankheit, obwohls eigentlich ja nichtmal der Rede wert ist, weil...sind halt einfach auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich auf so ne Abkürzung gekommen?


Sind halt die Buchstaben der Wörter, auf die sich das bezieht.
Ganz am Anfang war es noch LGB. Dann kam halt mehr dazu.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2022)

Wem LGBTIAQ* zu lang ist, nimmt halt einfach "queer". Steht sogar schon seit ein paar Jahren im Duden.




__





						queer
					

Definition, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme und Grammatik von 'queer' auf Duden online nachschlagen. Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.




					www.duden.de
				











						"Queer" in den Duden aufgenommen
					

In die neue Auflage des Duden haben es nicht nur "Fake News", "Lügenpresse" und das "Selfie" geschafft, sondern auch das Wörtchen "queer". (Boulevard - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Nur nicht mit den rechtsextremen Querdenkern verwechseln.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

Ich nenne sie lieber normal


----------



## chill_eule (4. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich nenne sie lieber normal


Besser noch:

*Menschen*

oder?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2022)

Zu Maaßen:








						Maaßen, Bhakdi und die Corona-Impfungen
					

Ex-Verfassungsschutzchef Maaßen hat ein Video des umstrittenen Professors Bhakdi beworben, der mit fragwürdigen Behauptungen zu Corona immer wieder in die Kritik gerät. CDU-Politikerin Prien fordert Konsequenzen. Von Patrick Gensing.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Vielleicht hat er nur den Titel überflogen und im ersten Moment auch "dringenden Notwendigkeit eines Covid-Impfangebots" gelesen.

Alles andere ist schließlich auch komplett sinnfrei.

Frage mich da schon, wie Maaßen jemals im BfV landen konnte und dann sogar noch der Chef geworden ist.
Man sollte für sicherheitskritische Jobs die Sicherheitsprüfung bzw. das Bewerbungsgespräch  wohl gleich mit der Frage nach dem Impfstatus beginnen, dann kann man die gefährlichsten Spinner direkt aussortieren.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

Der Mann ist einfach latent Rechtsextrem und wenn man das in der Thüringer CDU einfach so hinnimmt ist
zumindest der dortige Landesverband keine Stütze der FDGO und muss wie die AfD als Gefahr für die BRD gesehen werden.

Ich will endlich mal, dass Merz auf den Tisch haut, er hat ja gut vorgelegt was das betrifft, aber jetzt muss er liefern.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich nenne sie lieber normal



Mit nicht drüber reden, fällt aber halt auch die Sichtbarkeit wieder weg. Also genau das was auch der oben verlinkte Artikel anspricht.

Statistisch sind etwa 10% der Menschen in Deutschland queer. Es müsste also jeder in der Klasse, im Freundeskreis oder bei den Arbeitskollegen queere Menschen kennen.
Das ist aber oft nicht der Fall, da sich die manche erst nach vielen Jahren zu einem Coming Out trauen, andere nie.

Und die Sichtbarkeit ist gerade auch in Hinblick auf die (auch staatliche) Diskriminierung wichtig. Denn vielen Cis-Heteros ist gar nicht bekannt, dass es ein Blutspendeverbot gibt oder welche verfassungswidrigen Regelungen im TSG stehen.

Glücklicherweise will die aktuelle Bundesregierung beide Punkte nun endlich angehen und auch das Diskriminierungsverbot in Art 3 GG ausweiten.








						Petition unterschreiben
					

Grundgesetz für alle: Schutz der sexuellen und geschlechtlichen Identität JETZT!




					www.change.org
				




-------------------------

Noch ein aktuelles Thema:








						EU-Taxonomie: Belastungsprobe für die Ampel
					

Die EU will Atomkraft und Erdgas als nachhaltig einstufen. Das könnte die Bundesregierung auf die Probe stellen. Vor allem die Grünen geraten in Erklärungsnot. Von M. Polansky.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Petition unterschreiben
					

Stoppt das Greenwashing von Atomkraft und Gas! #VoteThisTaxonomyDown




					www.change.org


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit nicht drüber reden, fällt aber halt auch die Sichtbarkeit wieder weg.


Wofür braucht das Sichtbarkeit? Sollen wir die jetzt mit irgendwas markieren damit 
jeder weiß, dass sie nicht hetero sind?

Klar jetzt ist es gut, dass sich Menschen öffentlich outen, in Zukunft soll das ganze aber nur ein "Ja und?" zur Folge haben.


----------



## Eckism (4. Januar 2022)

Wer im Freundeskreis/Bekanntenkreis Angst vor Dislriminuerung hat, sollte selbst mal drüber nachdenken.
Die Mutter von einer Bekannten ist Lesbisch, warum sollte da jemand nen Problem damit haben!?
Wiederrum war nen Arbeitskollege von mir Schwul...ganz unangenehme Person als Mensch. Der wurde gemoppt weils nen Arschloch ist/war, was aber auch etwas mit seiner Homosexualität zu tun hatte. Pimmelgucken am Pissior, Kerle "ausversehen" Begrabschen und solche Sachen...sowas geht nunmal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Besser noch:
> 
> *Menschen*
> 
> oder?



Mein ehemaliger Prof sucht für die Dr-Stelle die er gerade ausschreibt mittlerweile schlicht nach Menschen/people statt "Doktorand(m/w/d)". 
Finde ich deutlich sinnvoller, weil in dem Kontext das Geschlecht eben garkeine Rolle spielt.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich auf so ne Abkürzung gekommen?


Das hatte ich mich auch gefragt. Kann ich mir gar nicht merken.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar jetzt ist es gut, dass sich Menschen öffentlich outen, in Zukunft soll das ganze aber nur ein "Ja und?" zur Folge haben.



Solange da nicht in den Schulen umfassende Aufklärung stattfindet, sind wir aber noch von der Zukunft entfernt.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

Also auf meiner katholischen(!) Grundschule wurden wir neutral darüber aufgeklärt.


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Mann ist einfach latent Rechtsextrem und wenn man das in der Thüringer CDU einfach so hinnimmt ist
> zumindest der dortige Landesverband keine Stütze der FDGO und muss wie die AfD als Gefahr für die BRD gesehen werden.


Man schaue sich doch dazu nur an, was in Thüringen für Leute von der CDU (und SPD) zum Präsidenten des Landesverfassungsschutz gemacht wurden: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helmut_Roewer
Das ist nicht nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, sondern da wurde der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht und man bekommt wiederholt den Eindruck, dass ein nicht geringer Teil derer, die im Zuge der Wende als "Aufbauhelfer" in den Osten gingen, die größten Pfeifen waren, wo man im Westen froh war die los zu sein.


----------



## Eckism (4. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also auf meiner katholischen(!) Grundschule wurden wir neutral darüber aufgeklärt.


Bei mir in der Grundschule gabs nur Männlein und Weiblein.^^
Wobei es da eher nur um die Fortplanzung ging...ist bei Queeren ja eher unwahrscheinlich.
Außer, ein Mann ist ne Frau und die Frau ist der Mann, dann geht das wieder.


----------



## seahawk (4. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Solange da nicht in den Schulen umfassende Aufklärung stattfindet, sind wir aber noch von der Zukunft entfernt.


Solange queere Menschen nicht die in allen belangen voll umfänglich in der Gesellschaft represäntiert sind, reicht Aufklärung nicht. Wir brauchen eine aktive Förderung von queeren Menschen. Zum Beispiel eine "Queer Quote" von 10% für alle Führungspositionen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wobei es da eher nur um die Fortplanzung ging...ist bei Queeren ja eher unwahrscheinlich.



Im Gegensatz zu cis-heteros passiert es natürlich nicht so ausversehen. Es gibt aber durchaus Möglichkeiten, auch so Kinder zu bekommen, wenn auch nicht immer mit den eigenen Genen. 
Adoption, Leihmutterschaft, Samenspende etc. 

Das Thema gibt also genug her für spannende Diskussionen im Bio- oder Sozialkundeunterricht. 
Und auch Themen wie Intergeschlechtlichkeit sind biologisch sehr interessant. 









						Alles queer oder was?
					

Die Emanzipation von Schwulen und Lesben ist heute Alltag. Für queere Menschen gibt es diese hart erkämpfte Normalität dagegen noch nicht. Wie sie aussieht, wenn Freiheit alles erlaubt, ist noch unklar. Auch die Forschung hat noch nicht nachgefragt.




					liberal.freiheit.digital


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine aktive Förderung von queeren Menschen. Zum Beispiel eine "Queer Quote" von 10% für alle Führungspositionen.


Du vernachlässigst den wichtigsten Part: Die eigene Sexualität, kinks, ... gehen prinzipiell nur einem selber und ggf. dem Partner etwas an. Ansonsten kann einem Gott und die Welt mal gepflegt den Buckel runterrutschen. Für deinen Vorschlag müsste jede Person eben diesen höchst privaten Bereich offen legen, ob sie es will oder nicht.


----------



## seahawk (4. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu cis-heteros passiert es natürlich nicht so ausversehen. Es gibt aber durchaus Möglichkeiten, auch so Kinder zu bekommen, wenn auch nicht immer mit den eigenen Genen.
> Adoption, Leihmutterschaft, Samenspende etc.
> 
> Das Thema gibt also genug her für spannende Diskussionen im Bio- oder Sozialkundeunterricht.
> ...


Die Leute müssen endlich das Thema des Kinderkriegen von der Sexualität lösen. Natürlich können nur menstruierende Personen ein Kind austragen, aber eine menstruierende Person muss keine Frau sein.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Solange queere Menschen nicht die in allen belangen voll umfänglich in der Gesellschaft represäntiert sind, reicht Aufklärung nicht. Wir brauchen eine aktive Förderung von queeren Menschen. Zum Beispiel eine "Queer Quote" von 10% für alle Führungspositionen.




Aktuell gibt es nicht mal einen schwulen Profifußballer. Zumindest bei den Männern. Bei den Frauen sind ja sogar zwei in der Nationalmannschaft verheiratet. 

Was aber wohl auch daran liegt, das Männer Fußball schon immer sehr machohaft und schwule Jungs dann wohl gleich einen anderen Sport wählen (z.B. Turmspringen) oder nicht bis zur Profikarriere dabei bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du vernachlässigst den wichtigsten Part


Du weißt doch, dass er nur trollt.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leute müssen endlich das Thema des Kinderkriegen von der Sexualität lösen. Natürlich können nur menstruierende Personen ein Kind austragen, aber eine menstruierende Person muss keine Frau sein.











						X statt Frau oder Mann: Erstmals Gerichtsurteil ohne Fachgutachten
					

Nicht-binäre Person in den Niederlanden ist schwanger und will später als Elternteil registriert werden, nicht als Mutter




					www.heise.de


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, dass er nur trollt.


Schön dass du einen Spielgefährten gefunden hast.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es nicht mal einen schwulen Profifußballer.


Das stimmt nicht


----------



## seahawk (4. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du vernachlässigst den wichtigsten Part: Die eigene Sexualität, kinks, ... gehen prinzipiell nur einem selber und ggf. dem Partner etwas an. Ansonsten kann einem Gott und die Welt mal gepflegt den Buckel runterrutschen. Für deinen Vorschlag müsste jede Person eben diesen höchst privaten Bereich offen legen, ob sie es will oder nicht.


Das ist halt die Konsequenz einer Identitätspolitik.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht



Welchen aktiven gibt es in Deutschland denn?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welchen aktiven gibt es in Deutschland denn?


Mir ist keiner bekannt, aber die Einschränkung aktiv und Deutschland hast du ja erst jetzt gestellt.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir ist keiner bekannt, aber die Einschränkung aktiv und Deutschland hast du ja erst jetzt gestellt.


Darum geht es aber. Klar gibt es schwule Fußballer, wie Thomas Hitzlsperger. aber der spielt eben nicht mehr.
Und ich frage mich halt, wieso das so ein Problem sein soll?
Was interessiert mich seine sexuelle Orientierung? Er muss spielen können.


----------



## seahawk (4. Januar 2022)

Fußball hat ja eine sehr toxische Kultur aggressiver Männlichkeit.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fußball hat ja eine sehr toxische Kultur aggressiver Männlichkeit.


Das gilt ja überall, wo männliche Ideale gelten.
Einen schwulen Tennisspieler kenne ich ebenso wenig wie einen schwulen Rennfahrer.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2022)

Mir persönlich ist es auch egal welche sexuelle Orientierung ein Fußballspieler hat.
Aber die haben bestimmt Angst sich zu outen. Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch mehr da draussen.


----------



## seahawk (4. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt ja überall, wo männliche Ideale gelten.
> Einen schwulen Tennisspieler kenne ich ebenso wenig wie einen schwulen Rennfahrer.


Das liegt halt an der immer noch dominanten binären Gesellschaft.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leute müssen endlich das Thema des Kinderkriegen von der Sexualität lösen. Natürlich können nur menstruierende Personen ein Kind austragen, aber eine menstruierende Person muss keine Frau sein.


Ich bezweifle stark das es ihm da nur um das Kinder bekommen geht, auch sonst interessiert es in 90% der alltäglichen Kommunikation, zwischen zwei sich nicht näher bekannten Personen, jemanden einen Scheiß als was du dich persönlich (sozial)geschlechtlich identifizierst.

Und beim Rest fragt man im Normalfall ansonsten nach, wo es das schnittmengentechnisch zusammenkommt, und nach außen eine völlig uneindeutige Wahrnehmung des Gegenübers besteht, wie die Person angesprochen werden möchte, oder aber weißt die Person einfach mal im Zweifel selbst darauf hin, wie sie angesprochen werden will (ja ich weiß unvorstellbar in dieser heutigen Gesellschaft, das man im Leben auch mal auf etwas von sich aus hinweisen muss, so vom Gegenüber vekehrt kommuniziert).

Grundsätzlich aber braucht es keine generelle aufs Auge gedrücke der eigenen (sozial)geschlechtlichen Wahrnehmung nach außen, weil das ist das exakte Gegenteil von Normalität darstellt, etwa so wie in Big Bang Theory, wo Howard jedem ungefragt aufs Auge drücken muss das er Astronaut und im Weltraum gewesen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das liegt halt an der immer noch dominanten binären Gesellschaft.


Wir sind in einem IT Forum natürlich wird hier sehr binär gedacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich auf so ne Abkürzung gekommen? Das liest sich für mich immer wie ne Krankheit, obwohls eigentlich ja nichtmal der Rede wert ist, weil...sind halt einfach auch nur Menschen.



Irgendwer hatte irgendwann keinen Lust mehr, von der "lesbian and gay"-Szene zu schreiben und hat es abgekürzt. Später kamen sehr viele andere Minderheiten auf den Trichter, dass sie so wichtig sind, dass sie auch abseits von sexuell-definierten Szenen oder allgemein sexuell bezogenen Themen zwingend immer genannt werden wollen. Je nach Philosophie lässt sich die resultierende Kette auch durchaus noch ausbauen, ich kriege spontan LGBTTIAOQ* auf die Reihe. Laut Wiki gibt es aber noch mindestens je ein weiteres A, Q, O und T, also LGBTTTIAAOOQQ* und für Abwechslung/Hervorhebung/Unterscheidung wird manchmal auch mit zwei Zeichen abgekürzt. Fortsetzung folgt also bestimmt  .




DKK007 schrieb:


> Statistisch sind etwa 10% der Menschen in Deutschland queer. Es müsste also jeder in der Klasse, im Freundeskreis oder bei den Arbeitskollegen queere Menschen kennen.
> Das ist aber oft nicht der Fall, da sich die manche erst nach vielen Jahren zu einem Coming Out trauen, andere nie.



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt von exakt zwei Personen in meinem Umfeld die vollständige sexuelle Orientierung. Eine davon hat mich gezeugt, mit der anderen lebe ich zusammen. Das wars. Bei rund 70% der Leute kann ich zwar die Vorzugsorientierung abschätzen (wobei vor allem Paare für den hohen Anteil verantwortlich sind, da lernt man halt doppelt so viele Leute kennen), aber beim Rest habe ich nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung. Wieso sollte mich auch die sexuelle Orientierung von Personen etwas angehen, mit denen ich nicht selber sexuell aktiv werden möchte?




seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leute müssen endlich das Thema des Kinderkriegen von der Sexualität lösen. Natürlich können nur menstruierende Personen ein Kind austragen, aber eine menstruierende Person muss keine Frau sein.



Eine Frau muss keine weibliche soziale Rolle annehmen, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass man Weibchen der Gattung _Homo sapiens_ nicht "Weibchen", sondern eben "Frauen" nennt.

Gebärmuttertransplantationen sind aber auch in Männer denkbar und selbst wenn man dann noch von einem Menstruationszyklus sprechen wollte, wäre die erste Fruchtbarkeit vor der ersten Menstruation gegeben. Tierversuche mit komplett künstlichen Plazenten waren zuletzt auch erfolgreich und es gibt die medizinische Therorie, dass eine Gebärmutter (und damit Menstruationen) überhaupt nicht nötig wären, wenn man das Baby operativ zur Welt bringt. Unsicherheiten besteht nur, ob der Körper die Entnahme überleben würde und warum man so einen Scheiß machen sollte  . Aber es ist definitiv denkbar, dass eine nicht menstruierende Person ein Kind austrägt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Je nach Philosophie lässt sich die resultierende Kette auch durchaus noch ausbauen, ich kriege spontan LGBTTIAOQ* auf die Reihe. Laut Wiki gibt es aber noch mindestens je ein weiteres A, Q, O und T, also LGBTTTIAAOOQQ* und für Abwechslung/Hervorhebung/Unterscheidung wird manchmal auch mit zwei Zeichen abgekürzt. Fortsetzung folgt also bestimmt  .


Ich kriege davon gar nichts auf die Reihe weil ich mir so einen Quatsch gar nicht merken will.


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt von exakt zwei Personen in meinem Umfeld die vollständige sexuelle Orientierung. Eine davon hat mich gezeugt, mit der anderen lebe ich zusammen. Das wars. Bei rund 70% der Leute kann ich zwar die Vorzugsorientierung abschätzen (wobei vor allem Paare für den hohen Anteil verantwortlich sind, da lernt man halt doppelt so viele Leute kennen), aber beim Rest habe ich nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung. Wieso sollte mich auch die sexuelle Orientierung von Personen etwas angehen, mit denen ich nicht selber sexuell aktiv werden möchte?


Das ist wichtig, da musst du nachfragen! Wie willst du denn auf deine 20% LSDRTLVOXARDZDF-Leute-Quote kommen beim Familien-, Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis kommen?^^


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso sollte mich auch die sexuelle Orientierung von Personen etwas angehen, mit denen ich nicht selber sexuell aktiv werden möchte?



Was ja wohl einfach daran liegt, dass du halt nicht mehr Single bist.


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ja wohl einfach daran liegt, dass du halt nicht mehr Single bist.


Mich interessierts auch nicht, und ich bin Single...es geht mich es schlich gesagt auch nix an.


Wie läuft das bei euch denn so ab, wenn ihr jemanden begrüßt/kennenlernt?
"Hallo, ich bin Katrin, vögel mit Männern und Frauen, bin katholisch erzogen, hab Körpchengröße B und Schuhgröße 38".


----------



## Poulton (5. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ja wohl einfach daran liegt, dass du halt nicht mehr Single bist.


Mir wäre neu, dass man Hinz und Kunz als Single hinterherrennt und nach der sexuellen Orientierung fragt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2022)

Weil es halt bisher noch ein Tabu ist.

Nach dem Pronomen fragt aktuell auch kaum jemand.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2022)

Bei uns in der Stadt haben wir eine Transgender Hausärztin. Die war vorher ein Mann.
Ist sehr beliebt und kompetent. Und wird von allen so akzeptiert.
Nur der Händedruck soll ziemlich fest sein... meinte mal jemand der dort war. 
Das war aber vor Corona. Jetzt gibt sich niemand mehr die Hand.


----------



## Poulton (5. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war aber vor Corona. Jetzt gibt sich niemand mehr die Hand.


Hab ich persönlich keinerlei Problem damit. Dieses wie ein abgerichteter Hund Pfötchen geben, fand ich schon immer hochgradig daneben.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es halt bisher noch ein Tabu ist.


Was für ein hanebüchener Blödsinn. Die eigene Sexualität, sexuelle Orientierung, ... ist Privatsache. Die geht niemanden etwas an außer einem selber und ggf. den Partner. Alle anderen können einem da mal gepflegt den Buckel runterrutschen


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hab ich persönlich keinerlei Problem damit. Dieses wie ein abgerichteter Hund Pfötchen geben, fand ich schon immer hochgradig daneben.


Ich habe vorher auch nicht jeden xbeliebigen die Hand gegeben. Aber beim Arzt oder anderen Terminen aus Höflichkeitsgründen schon. Oder bei Familienmitgliedern und guten Freunden/Bekannten.
Jetzt machen wir das (bis auf Familienmitglieder) nur noch mit Ghettofaust oder Ellenbogen.
Falls wir uns überhaupt zu Nahe kommen. Bei fremden Menschen halte ich immer Abstand.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es halt bisher noch ein Tabu ist.
> 
> Nach dem Pronomen fragt aktuell auch kaum jemand.


So ein ausgemachter Schwachsinn!

Nenne mir doch mal einen zutreffendes Beispiel dafür, warum man mit jemanden welchen man nicht näher kennt und nicht gerade auch"näher" kennenlernen möchte, unbedingt über seine sexuelle Orientierung sprechen will und es nicht tut weil es Tabu wäre und das über ich möchte Herr / Frau / sonstwie angesprochen werden hinaus geht?

Wenn einander schon länger gekannt wird und man miteinander soweit auskommt, kommt es durchaus auch mal dazu das, zumindest i.d.R. oberflächlich und am Rande, über die persönliche sexuelle Orientierung gesprochen wird, z.B. unter Arbeitskollegen, aber man spricht halt nicht mit jeden x-beliebigen der einen mal über den Weg läuft darüber.

Mit einem direkten Tabu hat das aber absolut nichts zu tun, genauso wenig wie mit jeden x-beliebigen nicht über seine persönlichen Finanzen und Ersparnisse zu sprechen, oder welche tiefgreifenden Differenzen es in der eigenen Verwandschaft / Familie ggf. gibt, weil das genau wie Sexualität intime Informationen sind die nicht im entferntesten jeden dahergelaufenen irgendwas angehen würden.


----------



## Eckism (5. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es halt bisher noch ein Tabu ist.


Stehen bei Dir auch die sexuellen Neigungen im Lebenslauf...inkl. sexy Nackichbildern?  

Du scheints ja permanent auf der Suche nach Kuscheln zu sein, wie sich das so liest...Sexsucht ist auch ne Krankheit, aber nicht wirklich ne schlimme.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sexsucht ist auch ne Krankheit, aber nicht wirklich ne schlimme.


Glaube das sehen Partner von Sexsüchtigen mitunter ein wenig anders, sobald die Sexsucht des Partners dazu führt das er fremdgeht, um sich die permanent nötige Befriedigung zu holen, die er oft in festen Beziehungen nicht im für ihn nötigen Maße vom Partner bekommen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2022)

Es ging nun nicht um das ausleben irgendwelcher Phantasien, sondern eher um Vernetzung von Minderheiten.

Und auf Twitter oder Instagram gibt es durchaus einige, die explizit angegeben haben dass sie queer sind.

Bei BPOC ist es einfacher, die erkennen sich eben an der Hautfarbe gegenseitig.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Glaube das sehen Partner von Sexsüchtigen mitunter ein wenig anders, sobald die Sexsucht des Partners dazu führt das er fremdgeht, um sich die permanent nötige Befriedigung zu holen, die er oft in festen Beziehungen nicht im für ihn nötigen Maße vom Partner bekommen kann.



Das hängt ja dann auch davon ab, ob es Fremdgehen ist. Gibt auch Leute die eine offene Beziehung haben.


----------



## Poulton (6. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und auf Twitter oder Instagram


Den Fehler findest du selber? Neben diversen Streamingplattformen, Gesichtswurst, etc. die größten Selbstdarsteller- und Schaumschlägerplattformen überhaupt.

Edit: Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal für eine Woche das Internet komplett abstellen und für den Rest des Jahres auf 56k Geschwindigkeit drosseln. Nur um mal zu sehen, was dann für Gestalten die Straßen bevölkern.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Edit: Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal für eine Woche das Internet komplett abstellen und für den Rest des Jahres auf 56k Geschwindigkeit drosseln. Nur um mal zu sehen, was dann für Gestalten die Straßen bevölkern.



Die hier: https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/sach...-demos-lichtenstein-bautzen-freiberg-100.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ja wohl einfach daran liegt, dass du halt nicht mehr Single bist.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, prüde zu klingen: Auch als Single habe ich nicht alles angesprungen, was bei zwei noch unterm Baum stand. Sondern war an der sexuellen Orientierung von 50% der Weltbevölkerung aus Prinzip nicht interessiert, bei weiteren 40% aufgrund von Habitus, Auftreten oder Art der sozialen Interaktion eher wenig und die restlichen 10% habe ich auch nicht auf "was zum ******************" reduziert, sondern wenn dann erstmal versucht, den Menschen kennenzulernen.


----------



## seahawk (6. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mich interessierts auch nicht, und ich bin Single...es geht mich es schlich gesagt auch nix an.
> 
> 
> Wie läuft das bei euch denn so ab, wenn ihr jemanden begrüßt/kennenlernt?
> "Hallo, ich bin Katrin, vögel mit Männern und Frauen, bin katholisch erzogen, hab Körpchengröße B und Schuhgröße 38".


Es ist heute völlig normal sich so vorzustellen. 

Ich bin Michael Meier, ein heterosexueller Mann kaukasischer Abstammung. Ich mag Schohokolade und möchte mit dem Pronomen "Er" angesprochen werden.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin Michael Meier, ein heterosexueller Mann kaukasischer Abstammung. Ich mag Schohokolade und möchte mit dem Pronomen "Er" angesprochen werden.


Das ist sehr realistisch.


----------



## seahawk (6. Januar 2022)

Das sollte heute normal sein.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2022)

Ist es nicht und sollte es nicht. Über das Pronomen lasse ich mit mir reden, aber "Rasse" und sexuelle Identität sollten eben genau keine Rolle im täglichen Umgang mit Anderen spielen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

Auch das mit dem Pronomen ist Quatsch.
Völlig realitätsfern...


----------



## Eckism (6. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist heute völlig normal sich so vorzustellen.
> 
> Ich bin Michael Meier, ein heterosexueller Mann kaukasischer Abstammung. Ich mag Schohokolade und möchte mit dem Pronomen "Er" angesprochen werden.


Ich sag ja meistens nur "Hallo"...geht schneller.

Wenn mich jemand so wie du anquatschen würde, wäre der gleich unten durch...98% von dem Text interessiert mich eh nicht, ein "Hallo" oder "Guten Tag" fehlt komplett und er hat meine Zeit verschwendet. 

Vile verstehen halt nicht, das mehr Informationen im Zweifel auch immer mehr gegen einen verwendet werden können.


----------



## Poulton (6. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin Michael Meier, ein heterosexueller Mann kaukasischer Abstammung. Ich mag Schohokolade und möchte mit dem Pronomen "Er" angesprochen werden.


Solche Sätze erinnern mich an den Lottogewinner/Erwin Lindemann von Loriot:


> Ich heiße Erwin und bin Rentner. Und in 66 Jahren fahre ich nach Island und da mache ich einen Gewinn von 500.000 Mark. Und im Herbst eröffnet dann der Papst mit meiner Tochter eine Herrenboutique in Wuppertal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich sag ja meistens nur "Hallo"...geht schneller.
> 
> Wenn mich jemand so wie du anquatschen würde, wäre der gleich unten durch...98% von dem Text interessiert mich eh nicht, ein "Hallo" oder "Guten Tag" fehlt komplett und er hat meine Zeit verschwendet.



"Danke, ich muss weiter" ist bei so einem Laberkopp vermutlich die passende Antwort  .



> Vile verstehen halt nicht, das mehr Informationen im Zweifel auch immer mehr gegen einen verwendet werden können.



Facebook und Google leben davon.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Facebook und Google leben davon.


Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht mitbekommen, dass die Informationen gegen mich verwendet haben.
Aber wer weiß vielleicht kommt das ja noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2022)

Weigerst du dich, wenn jemand dir etwas gutes tun will? Ich vermute mal nicht.
Wenn jemand lieber Geld an Facebook und Google zahlt, anstatt direkt mit dir zu kooperieren, dann geht es also wohl etwas, dass dir nicht gut tut.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jemand lieber Geld an Facebook und Google zahlt, anstatt direkt mit dir zu kooperieren, dann geht es also wohl etwas, dass dir nicht gut tut.


Wieso? Die personalisieren doch nur ihre Werbeanzeigen welche ich zu 99,9% ignoriere.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht mitbekommen, dass die Informationen gegen mich verwendet haben.



Wir haben halt das Glück in einer freiheitlichen Demokratie zu leben, und solche Diskussionen wir hier führen zu können.
Das es in Diktaturen anders aussieht, sieht man ja schon in Polen.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das es in Diktaturen anders aussieht, sieht man ja schon in Polen.


Ich würde Polen inzwischen ehr als halben (katholischen) Gottesstaat bezeichnen wollen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir haben halt das Glück in einer freiheitlichen Demokratie zu leben, und solche Diskussionen wir hier führen zu können.
> Das es in Diktaturen anders aussieht, sieht man ja schon in Polen.


Gehören Facebook und Google Diktaturen an?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2022)

Die Demokratie fördert Facebook jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## seahawk (7. Januar 2022)

Natürlich nicht, wie es auch schadet dass die Medien in der Hand weniger Personen/Gruppen sind.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2022)

2G-Plus in Gastronomie und kürzere Quarantäne kommt
					

Wegen Omikron kommt eine 2G-Plus-Regel für die Gastronomie – nur Geboosterte brauchen keinen Test. Die Union setzt Scholz bei der Impfpflicht unter Druck.




					m.tagesspiegel.de
				




Kann mal jemand erklären, was denn das heißen soll?
"frisch geimpft oder gerade erst genesen ist,"

Gibt es da mal eine Zahl in Tagen/Wochen dazu, wie lange dann die Impfung oder Genesung her sein darf, um als frisch zu gelten?


----------



## Eckism (7. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 2G-Plus in Gastronomie und kürzere Quarantäne kommt
> 
> 
> Wegen Omikron kommt eine 2G-Plus-Regel für die Gastronomie – nur Geboosterte brauchen keinen Test. Die Union setzt Scholz bei der Impfpflicht unter Druck.
> ...


Das ist doch eh alles Bullshit, hast du das noch nicht gemerkt? Nein, ich bin kein Coronaleugner oder Verschwörungstheo...es herrscht einfach nur noch Chaos.
Ich kenne niemanden, der da noch richtig durchblickt...meine App auf'n Handy sagt "geimpft bis Ende August 2022", mehr interessiert eigentlich überhaupt keinen mehr.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> ...es herrscht einfach nur noch Chaos.


Das liegt in der natur der sache. Deutschland ist immer noch ein königreich mit 16 fürstentümern und jeder macht was er will (siehe sachsen-anhalt) Hier fehlt, zumindest bei der pandemiebekämpfung, jemand der sagt wo der hase hin hoppelt und das dann auch durch drückt. Das virus macht keine kompromisse und nutzt die der gegenseite auch nur aus. Allerdings bin ich nicht dafür das wie in china zu handhaben. Bin eher für einen mittelweg, der dann auch länger beibehalten wird. (in meinem fall 2G-regel wie aktuell noch plus leichte lockerung im sommer)


DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand erklären, was denn das heißen soll?
> "frisch geimpft oder gerade erst genesen ist,"
> 
> Gibt es da mal eine Zahl in Tagen/Wochen dazu, wie lange dann die Impfung oder Genesung her sein darf, um als frisch zu gelten?


Das ist derzeit nicht zu erklären, da es dafür noch keine zahl gibt. Aber so wie ich das sehe wird es auch keine geben, denn bis die sich ausgekäst haben ist sommer, die infektionszahlen sind niedrig und alles für den augenblick auch nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2022)

Die wollen ernsthaft für Leute
- die das Virus noch weitergeben können (Boostern hilft dagegen vermutlich so wenig wie jede andere Impfung auch)
- bei denen im Falle einer Erkrankung (die mit Boostern im Falle vom Omikron wahrscheinlicher ist als z.B. beim Wildtyp nach der ersten Spritze) erst 1-3 Tage später diese festgestellt werden könnte
- sofern derjenige sich überhaupt testen lässt (wozu sämtliche Pflichten aufgehoben sind) oder Symptome zeigt (was unwahrscheinlich ist)
- und die ausdrücklich Kontakt mit einer infizierten Person hatten
die Quarantäne abschaffen???

Damm werden die Infektionszahlen im Sommer definitiv niedrig sein.
Aber möglicherweise nicht die Inzidenzen.


Weiß jemand, wer den Schwachsinn vorgeschlagen hat und wen ich deswegen mindesten 20 Jahre lang garantiert nicht wählen sollte, im Gegensatz zu den 10-15-Jahre Hohlkörpern, die den Vorschlag mitgetragen haben?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2022)

Läuft jetzt auf Durchseuchung statt Impfpflicht hinaus, wenn man sich das so anschaut.
Denn wenn die Welle durch ist und alle infiziert wurden, braucht es auch keine Impfung mehr.

Bleibt allen, die (ohne Langzeitfolgen) überleben wollen jetzt nur, jede Impfung die zu kriegen ist vorher mitzunehmen.








						Studie: Organschäden bei mildem Covid-19-Verlauf möglich
					

Eine Studie des Hamburger Uniklinikums liefert neue Erkenntnisse über Folgen einer überstandenen Corona-Infektion: Demnach können auch leichte Krankheitsverläufe Organe wie Lunge, Herz und Nieren schädigen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






Eckism schrieb:


> ...es herrscht einfach nur noch Chaos.



Erinnert an den Mauerfall.
"Nach meiner Kenntnis … ist das sofort, unverzüglich"



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damm werden die Infektionszahlen im Sommer definitiv niedrig sein.



Das werden sie sowieso, weil dann die Welle durch ist.





> Bundesgesundheitsminister Karl Lauterbach sagt dazu im Interview mit der _ARD_, dass der Ablauf einer Infektion mit der Omikron-Variante kürzer sei. Man sei schneller ansteckend, das sei die schlechte Nachricht. "Aber man ist auch schneller nicht mehr ansteckend. Das ist die gute Nachricht." Und auf diesen verkürzten Zyklus sei die Anpassung der Quarantänezeit ausgerichtet.











						Corona-Gipfel: Einigkeit auf Kosten klarer Ansagen
					

Hinter Quarantäneverkürzung und 2G-Plus für die Gastronomie machen Bund und Länder zwar schnell einen Haken. Bei epidemischer Notlage und Impfpflicht knirscht es aber. Am Ende bleibt vieles unkonkret. Von M. Rödle.




					www.tagesschau.de
				







DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand erklären, was denn das heißen soll?
> "frisch geimpft oder gerade erst genesen ist,"
> 
> Gibt es da mal eine Zahl in Tagen/Wochen dazu, wie lange dann die Impfung oder Genesung her sein darf, um als frisch zu gelten?



Sachsen scheint das jetzt auf 3 Monate festgelegt zu haben.
"erst vor *maximal drei Monaten* genesen oder doppelt geimpft ist, braucht keinen Test."
 Mal sehen wie es in anderen Bundesländern wird.








						Liveblog: ++ Sachsen will strenge Regeln lockern ++
					

Sachsen will die seit Mitte November geltenden strengen Corona-Regeln teilweise lockern. Der Mediziner Karagiannidis begrüßt die Quarantäne-Regelung, fürchtet aber eine "extreme Belastung" des Gesundheitssystems. Die Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





--------------









						Gesundheitsressort entzieht Bremer Corona-Teststationen die Lizenz
					

Die Behörde reagiert damit auf einen Bericht von buten un binnen. Der Anbieter hat negative PCR-Testzertifikate ausgegeben, ohne dass Abstriche untersucht wurden.




					www.butenunbinnen.de
				




Hoffentlich wird dagegen den Betreiber wegen gewerblichem Betrug und Fälschung von Gesundheitszeugnissen eine mehrjährige Haftstrafe verhängt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Läuft jetzt auf Durchseuchung statt Impfpflicht hinaus, wenn man sich das so anschaut.



Auf "gerne 2. G statt 1. G" läuft es spätestens hinaus, seitdem man Maßnahmen nicht mehr an der Zahl der leidenden Menschen festmacht, sondern die maximale Auslastung der Behandlungsmöglichkeiten anstrebt. Neu ist für mich, dass man es derart konsequent auf 4. G anlegt. Und das auch noch jetzt, nachdem Corona so infektiös geworden ist, dass 1. G oder 2. G nicht mehr reichen, um R unter 1 zu halten und das Problem auf diesem Wege aus der Welt zu schaffen. Seit Omikron gilt: Solange immer genesen, bis man gestorben ist. Und die neue Regelung scheint sicherstellen zu wollen, dass man sich so oft anstecken kann, dass letzteres garantiert nicht mehr wegen hohem Alter geschieht.

Eins muss man der neuen Bundesregierung und den Landeschefs lassen: Sie haben endlich eine Lösung für das Rentenproblem gefunden. Wär aber lukrativ gewesen, vorher noch schnell die Erbschaftssteuer zur reformieren.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2022)

Was meinst du mit 4G?


----------



## Poulton (7. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> es herrscht einfach nur noch Chaos


...und die Regelungen teils auch Widersprüchlich in sich. Auf der einen Seite Kontaktbeschränkungen im Privaten, dann aber müssen diejenigen, welche auf ÖPNV angewiesen sind um auf Arbeit zu kommen, dort tagtäglich Gruppenkuscheln ohne Mindestabstand machen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2022)

Da müsste man halt mehr oder größere Fahrzeuge einsetzen und dort auch die Kapazitäten beschränken.

Die paar Millionen Euro um die zu beschaffen hätten sich sicher noch gefunden und wäre auch eine Investition in eine autofreie Zukunft.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> ...und die Regelungen teils auch Widersprüchlich in sich. Auf der einen Seite Kontaktbeschränkungen im Privaten, dann aber müssen diejenigen, welche auf ÖPNV angewiesen sind um auf Arbeit zu kommen, dort tagtäglich Gruppenkuscheln ohne Mindestabstand machen.


Diesen Widerspruch gibt es ja schon lange und ist nichts neues.
Deswegen hat man bei uns auch teilweise die Schulanfanagszeiten entzerrt und Schulbusse versetzt fahren lassen.
Aber in Großstädten mit Millionen Pendlern welche zur Arbeit müssen funktioniert das nicht.
Genauso wenig wie 3G Kontrollen in Bus&Bahnen funktionieren. Welche höchstens nur sporadisch sind.

Noch viel schlimmer finde ich das Wirrwar der neuen Quarantäneregelung. Da blickt niemand mehr durch.


----------



## Eckism (7. Januar 2022)

Ich bin für das UsG Prinzip...sonst rennen wir in 20 Jahren noch mit Masken und dem Chaos rum...


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch viel schlimmer finde ich das Wirrwar der neuen Quarantäneregelung. Da blickt niemand mehr durch.



Wobei das automatische Auslaufen der Quarantäne nach 14 Tagen schon bisher scheinbar galt, war zumindest im November in der Verwandschaft so.
Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass man erst mit negativem PCR-Test wieder aus der Quarantäne rauskommt.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das automatische Auslaufen der Quarantäne nach 14 Tagen schon bisher scheinbar galt, war zumindest im November in der Verwandschaft so.
> Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass man erst mit negativem PCR-Test wieder aus der Quarantäne rauskommt.


Ich meinte eher die Bedingungen für die diese nicht gilt. Wie will man das eingrenzen und festlegen?
Wer z.B ist frisch genesen?  Und warum gilt bei Impfungen eine Ablauf der Impfung nur bei Gegenesen  ein Ablauf der Genesung nicht?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2022)

Die Frage mit dem "frisch" hatte ich mir auf der vorherigen Seite schon gestellt.




__





						Laden…
					





					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Hier findest du zumindest für Sachsen die Antwort, was "frisch" heißen soll:








						Sachsen will Corona-Regeln für Kultur und Sport lockern | MDR.DE
					

Sachsen will weitreichende Lockerungen mit der neuen Corona-Schutzverordnung einführen. Waren Kultur- und Freizeiteinrichtungen bislang geschlossen, sollen sie nun unter gewissen Bedingungen wieder öffnen dürfen.




					www.mdr.de
				





			
				https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/sachsen/corona-neu-regeln-lockerungen-kultur-gastronomie-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Was bedeutet 2G+ ?*
> 2G+ bedeutet, dass nur geimpfte und genesene Personen, die zusätzlich einen tagesaktuellen Corona-Schnelltest vorweisen, das entsprechende Angebot nutzen dürfen.
> 
> Der zusätzliche Schnelltest entfällt, sobald die Person auch eine Booster-Impfung nachweisen kann oder eine doppelt geimpfte Person zusätzlich einen maximal drei Monate alten Genesenennachweis besitzt. Auch Personen, die doppelt geimpft sind und deren zweite Impfung mindestens 14 Tage und maximal drei Monate alt ist, brauchen keinen zusätzlichen Schnelltest.
> ...


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage mit dem "frisch" hatte ich mir auf der vorherigen Seite schon gestellt.


Vor allem ist da für mich ein Widerspruch.
Weil ja scheinbar frisch Genenese *und* Genesene von der Quarantäne ausgeschlossen sind.
Wären es nur frisch Genesene wäre das für mich ja nachvollziehbar.
Aber dafür müsste man definieren was "frisch" ist und ab wann eine Genesung abläuft.

*Edit:* "Das steht geimpft & genesen". Was es aber nicht weniger kompliziert macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit 4G?



Das vierte Verhältniss, das man zu Corona haben kann:
Geimpft
Genesen
Getestet
Gestorben


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2022)

Als dreifach geimpfter ist sterben aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Und getestet kann man eigentlich auch rausstreichen in der Langzeitbetrachtung.
Also bleibt genesen für die geimpften und gestorben für die ungeimpften.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2022)

Ja, getestet als reine Kategorie fällt bald raus, das habe ich ja schon geschrieben. Der Rest ist simple Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung: Als Geboosterter ohne Vorschädigungen an einer Infektion sterben? Großes Pech. Folgeschäden davon tragen? Schon etwas wahrscheinlicher. Zwei-Drei Infektionen ohne Folgeschäden durchstehen? 50:50. Mit diesen Folge=Vorschädigungen dann zwei-drei weitere Runden überleben? Das könnte schwieriger werden.

Bislang hat man bei bekannt Infektionen vieles zur Unterbrechung der Kette unternommen. Alle ermittelbaren direkten Kontakte mussten in Quarantäne, bis feststand, dass sie sie nicht angesteckt hatten. Indirekte kamen unter Beobachtung. Selbst auf dem Höhepunkt mit einer Million aktiver bekannter Fälle + Dunkelziffer hatte man so auf der Straße "nur" eine daumen*pi Chance von vielleicht 1:500 bis 1:2000, jemand Infektiösem zu begegnen, sodass Mehrfachansteckungen "bis Ende der Pandemie" (das es seit Omikron praktisch nicht mehr gibt) keine Rolle spielten. Aber genau diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen hat die Länderrunde heute wohl abgeschafft.

Geboosterte genießen absolute Narrenfreiheit und können sogar ungetestet rein, selbst wenn sie gerade direkten Kontakt mit Infizierten hatten Ich kann weiterhin nur den Kopf schütteln in Anbetracht dieser Politik. (Hat jemand gute Auswanderungstips? Irgendwann würde ich doch gerne mal wieder sorgenfrei öffentliche Orten aufsuchen können. Neuseeland lässt wohl kaum noch einen rein -richtig so- und China kommt leider aus diversen anderen politischen Gründen nicht in Frage, auch wenn im Schnitt 9 Stunden Lockdown pro Einwohner seit Sommer 2020 geradezu paradiesisch klingen  .)


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite Kontaktbeschränkungen im Privaten, dann aber müssen diejenigen, welche auf ÖPNV angewiesen sind um auf Arbeit zu kommen, dort tagtäglich Gruppenkuscheln ohne Mindestabstand machen.


Was dazu noch erschwerend kommt ist das im ÖPNV selbst die grundlegende Maskenpflicht in etwa so streng kontrolliert wird wie Scholz Verwicklungen in die Cum-Ex Machenschaften.

Wer aktuell ÖPNV fahren muss / will ist im Grunde doppelt gearscht, weil nirgendwo begegnest du im Moment mehr Maskenverweigerern und Kinnwindelträgern, denen du nicht aus dem Weg gehen kannst, als dort und das dann eben auch noch in weitestgehend geschlossener Räumlichkeit und eben oftmals den von dir angesprochenen begrenzten Abständen.


----------



## seahawk (8. Januar 2022)

Mit den Schülern, weil in Schulen geht das Virus ja nicht.

Auch schön, dass man als 3fachgeimpfte Person nun kaum mehr Freiheiten hat, aber dafür werden einem viel mehr Risiken zugemutet.


----------



## Poulton (8. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> wie Scholz Verwicklungen in die Cum-Ex Machenschaften.


Oder Steinmeiers verquickungen in Punkto NSA Überwachung und Flüge des CIA nach Guantanomeo und Foltergefängnisse rund um die Welt über Deutschland.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2022)

Der neue Justizminister hat viel vor:








						Schwarzfahren - Ende eines unnötigen Delikts?
					

7.000 Personen jährlich sitzen wegen Fahrens ohne Fahrschein im Gefängnis. Doch bald könnte Schwarzfahren straflos werden. Die Regierung prüft das Gesetz.




					www.lto.de
				












						"Größte familienrechtliche Reform der letzten Jahrzehnte"
					

Bundesjustizminister Marco Buschmann verspricht die Einführung von "Verantwortungsgemeinschaften", ein Ende der Diskriminierung lesbischer Mütter sowie die Möglichkeit der Mehrelternschaft bis zum Herbst 2023. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geboosterte genießen absolute Narrenfreiheit und können sogar ungetestet rein,



Wobei man ja immer noch zum Testen gehen kann. Oder man macht einen Selbsttest und spart sich das Schlangestehen mit ungeimpften Superspreadern.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder Steinmeiers verquickungen in Punkto NSA Überwachung und Flüge des CIA nach Guantanomeo und Foltergefängnisse rund um die Welt über Deutschland.


Ist ja auch absolut unnötig... 
In etwa so unnötig wie das Steinmeier sich endlich bei Herrn Kurnaz dafür entschuldigt, dessen Flug über Deutschland (Ramstein) nach Guantanamo wissend gebilligt zu haben, wo er über 4 Jahre lang unschuldig & ohne Anklage saß und dessen frühere Entlassung und Rückführung Steinmaier sogar noch behindert haben soll:

"Er (Anm.: Steinmaier) war 2002 Chef des Kanzleramts und damit dafür verantwortlich, die regelmäßigen Treffen der Sicherheitsdienste zu leiten. Kurnaz wurde damals zum Thema, nachdem drei Spezialisten des BND und des Bundesamtes für Verfassungsschutz ihn in Guantanamo besucht und zwei Tage vernommen hatten. Deren Einschätzung war, dass er ungefährlich ist, kein islamisches Weltbild hatte, sondern durch Naivität in diese Lage gekommen ist. Geteilt wurde diese Bewertung von Amerika, die ihn ebenso für unschuldig hielten. Und sie hätten ihn gerne aus Guantanamo in seine alte Heimat nach Bremen entlassen, Deutschland hätte nur zugreifen müssen."









						Anwalt Bernhard Docke : „Steinmeier wollte Kurnaz nicht aus Guantanamo holen“
					

Mehr als vier Jahre lang saß Murat Kurnaz ohne Anklage in dem amerikanischen Militärgefängnis Guantanamo, wurde dort auch gefoltert. Sein Anwalt wirft Frank-Walter Steinmeier bis heute vor, er habe eine frühere Freilassung verhindert. Ein Interview.




					www.faz.net
				




Aber hey, "ich bin ja auch der Meinung", genau so ein Mensch, wie Steinmaier, ist da doch als AfD-Politiker, *ähh* meine SPD-Politiker, perfekt als Bundespräsident.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die paar Millionen Euro um die zu beschaffen hätten sich sicher noch gefunden und wäre auch eine Investition in eine autofreie Zukunft.


Weil man die Fahrer so schnell ausgebildet und rekrutiert hat? 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was dazu noch erschwerend kommt ist das im ÖPNV selbst die grundlegende Maskenpflicht in etwa so streng kontrolliert wird wie Scholz Verwicklungen in die Cum-Ex Machenschaften.


Wenn sie das jedenfalls dort machen würden wo dauernd Personal vorhanden ist also im Fernverkehr.
Aber guck mal in Eisenbahnerforen oder auf FB "Nein das ist nicht mein Job, das mach ich nicht, ich hab Angst etc"
Angekündigte Arbeitsverweigerung...
Auch das Thema Angst, du hast je nach Zeit in jedem Waggon Polizisten und Soldaten sitzen, erstere idR. mit Streifenausrüstung. Wenn da ein Maskenlolli stunk macht kann er relativ schnell festgesetzt werden.


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch das Thema Angst, du hast je nach Zeit in jedem Waggon Polizisten und Soldaten sitzen, erstere idR. mit Streifenausrüstung.


Möglich dass die von der Luftwaffe und Studenten der Bundeswehr so unbeholfen sind, dass bei denen immer viele Begleitpersonen dabei sein müssen. Mir wäre aber neu, dass in Bus und Straßenbahn zig Polizisten sitzen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber hey, "ich bin ja auch der Meinung", genau so ein Mensch, wie Steinmaier, ist da doch als AfD-Politiker, *ähh* meine SPD-Politiker, perfekt als Bundespräsident.


Nicht zu vergessen: Einer der Chefarchitekten hinter der Kahlschlags- und Verelendungspolitik Agenda 2010. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Maskenlolli





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kinnwindelträgern


Köstlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mir wäre aber neu, dass in Bus und Straßenbahn zig Polizisten sitzen.


Sitzen sie ja auch nicht. Völlig realitätsfern.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mir wäre aber neu, dass in Bus und Straßenbahn zig Polizisten sitzen.


Ich sprach vom Fernverkehr, du hast wohl lange keinen Bahnhof mit Fernverkehrshalt mehr gesehen wenn du das nicht weißt 😂


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2022)

*zu deinen Fahrzeiten


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *zu deinen Fahrzeiten


Bundeswehr ja, Polizei auch zu anderen Zeiten.

Aber Freitag und Sonntag würde ja schon mal die Hauptreisezeiten auf den Hauptrouten abdecken.


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sprach vom Fernverkehr, du hast wohl lange keinen Bahnhof mit Fernverkehrshalt mehr gesehen wenn du das nicht weißt 😂


Ich sprach explizit vom Nahverkehr. Aber möglich dass du einfach nur mal wieder Mickey Mouse spielen willst.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich sprach explizit vom Nahverkehr.


Dann stellt sich die Frage warum du mich zitierst wenn du dich nicht im geringst möglichen Ansatz auf das beziehst was ich schreibe.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2022)

Ja da kann man doch direkt Verständnis für haben, das Scholz sein "Versprechen", es wird bis März eine Impfpflicht geben, nicht halten kann:



> Die Gründe, dass das Versprechen nicht umgesetzt werden kann, sind *der Zeitplan des Bundestags und des **Bundesrats* sowie komplizierte juristische Fragen, wie der "Tagesspiegel" (Sonntagsausgabe) aus Koalitionskreisen erfuhr.
> 
> Zunächst soll es am 26. oder 27. Januar eine umfassende Orientierungsdebatte im Bundestag geben. *Wegen Karneval** ist für Februar nur eine Sitzungswoche angesetzt*, so dass *frühestens in der Woche ab dem 14. März eine Entscheidung fallen* kann.



Das versteht natürlich absolut jeder, das Karneval viel wichtiger ist, als das die Abgeordneten in Bundestag & Rat in so einer Lage, wie aktuell durch Covid, mal den Karneval sausen lassen und im Bundestag für Debatten und Abstimmungen zur Impfpflicht zusammenfinden, nicht. 

Man merkt wirklich, wie angagiert man doch wieder in der deutschen Politik ist durch "Kompetenz" diese Pandemie noch möglichst in die Länge zu ziehen, aber naja, Hauptsache Karneval fällt nicht ins Wasser. 









						Scholz kann Impfpflicht-Versprechen wohl nicht halten
					

Alle Corona-News des Tages im Live-Ticker.




					web.de


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man merkt wirklich, wie angagiert man doch wieder in der deutschen Politik ist durch "Kompetenz" diese Pandemie noch möglichst in die Länge zu ziehen, aber naja, Hauptsache Karneval fällt nicht ins Wasser.


Oder möglichst schnell, möglichst viele Infizierte zu haben. Echte Menschenfreunde.

Abgesehen davon: (Fast wie) Auf Befehl für drei Tage fröhlich sein... So einen Käse hat man einen nichtmal beim Bund angedeihen lassen.


----------



## Eckism (9. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder möglichst schnell, möglichst viele Infizierte zu haben. Echte Menschenfreunde.


Das ist ja was gutes...um so mehr sind danach erstmal Genesen.
Um so mehr Ungeimpfte genesen sind, um so weniger Ungeimpfte gibts.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, getestet als reine Kategorie fällt bald raus, das habe ich ja schon geschrieben. Der Rest ist simple Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung: Als Geboosterter ohne Vorschädigungen an einer Infektion sterben? Großes Pech. Folgeschäden davon tragen? Schon etwas wahrscheinlicher. Zwei-Drei Infektionen ohne Folgeschäden durchstehen? 50:50. Mit diesen Folge=Vorschädigungen dann zwei-drei weitere Runden überleben? Das könnte schwieriger werden.
> 
> Bislang hat man bei bekannt Infektionen vieles zur Unterbrechung der Kette unternommen. Alle ermittelbaren direkten Kontakte mussten in Quarantäne, bis feststand, dass sie sie nicht angesteckt hatten. Indirekte kamen unter Beobachtung. Selbst auf dem Höhepunkt mit einer Million aktiver bekannter Fälle + Dunkelziffer hatte man so auf der Straße "nur" eine daumen*pi Chance von vielleicht 1:500 bis 1:2000, jemand Infektiösem zu begegnen, sodass Mehrfachansteckungen "bis Ende der Pandemie" (das es seit Omikron praktisch nicht mehr gibt) keine Rolle spielten. Aber genau diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen hat die Länderrunde heute wohl abgeschafft.
> 
> Geboosterte genießen absolute Narrenfreiheit und können sogar ungetestet rein, selbst wenn sie gerade direkten Kontakt mit Infizierten hatten Ich kann weiterhin nur den Kopf schütteln in Anbetracht dieser Politik. (Hat jemand gute Auswanderungstips? Irgendwann würde ich doch gerne mal wieder sorgenfrei öffentliche Orten aufsuchen können. Neuseeland lässt wohl kaum noch einen rein -richtig so- und China kommt leider aus diversen anderen politischen Gründen nicht in Frage, auch wenn im Schnitt 9 Stunden Lockdown pro Einwohner seit Sommer 2020 geradezu paradiesisch klingen  .)


Das wird nicht mehr lange haltbar sein, wenn wir auch eine Inzidenz jenseits der Tausender-Marke bekommen. Dann wird die Apartheit beendet und alle Schäfchen müssen zurück in den Stall.
Auch Herrn Lauterbach dämmert es langsam:









						Lauterbach kündigt Neugestaltung der Impf-Infrastruktur an
					

Berlin - Bundesgesundheitsminister Karl Lauterbach (SPD) ist besorgt über mögliche weitere Mutanten des Coronavirus. "Wenn wir eine Variante bekommen, die so ansteckend ist wie Omikron, aber deutlich tödlicher, müssten wir in allerkürzester Zeit in der Lage sein, einen neuen Impfstoff zu...




					publikum.net
				




Eine Entschuldigung der Hetzblätter wie Spiegel wird es natürlich nicht geben, nur lahme Rechtfertigungen, warum man niemals einen Fehler gemacht habe.
Warum man nicht direkt ehrlich war und den Leuten gesagt hat, daß die Impfung nur geringfügig vor Infektion mit Omicron schützt, ist mir völlig unbegreiflich. Die Leute währen viel vorsichtiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man ja immer noch zum Testen gehen kann. Oder man macht einen Selbsttest und spart sich das Schlangestehen mit ungeimpften Superspreadern.



Um Kontakt mit Geimpften, die sich testen lassen wollen, mache ich mir gemausowenig Sorgen wie um Kontakt mit Leuten, die Maske tragen wollen und Abstand halten wollen. Das Problem ist die recht große Zahl von Leuten, die das Hirn abschalten und die nur Anweisungen hin handeln - die jetzt aber nicht mehr kommen.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Eine Entschuldigung der Hetzblätter wie Spiegel wird es natürlich nicht geben, nur lahme Rechtfertigungen, warum man niemals einen Fehler gemacht habe.
> Warum man nicht direkt ehrlich war und den Leuten gesagt hat, daß die Impfung nur geringfügig vor Infektion mit Omicron schützt, ist mir völlig unbegreiflich. Die Leute währen viel vorsichtiger.



Sie schützt nicht geringfügig, im Gegenteil. Sie bringt klare Vorteile beim Infektionsrisiko und massive im weiteren Verlauf. Nur ist "klarer Vorteil" eben meilenweit unzureichend, um mit Omikron fertig zu werden.

In wie weit der Spiegel das klar kommuniziert hat, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich das Käseblatt nicht lese - aber allgemein bin ich mit der Wissenschaftlichkeit und Vollständigkeit der Berichterstattung auch reichlich unzufrieden. Die ÖR berichten rauf und runter, dass Politiker Forderungen in die Landschaft stellen, aber lassen Gründe und Kontext der Inhalte weg, in Tageszeitungen muss man sowas wie "hat man ja nicht kommen sehen ... wir haben die Lage alle anders eingeschätzt" lesen, etc.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie schützt nicht geringfügig, im Gegenteil. Sie bringt klare Vorteile beim Infektionsrisiko und massive im weiteren Verlauf. Nur ist "klarer Vorteil" eben meilenweit unzureichend, um mit Omikron fertig zu werden.


Wir reden von einem Schutz von 22,5 - 25 % vor Infektion bei BNT-Geimpften. Mit jedem "Booster" nimmt der Schutz weiter ab. 70 % Schutz vor schwerem Verlauf, aber der tritt bei Omicron sowieso selten auf. Der Effekt ist, daß sich Omicron ein wenig langsamer ausbreitet, aber das ist angesichts der Rekordzahlen aus vielen Ländern irrelevant, wir werden es alle bekommen. Für ansonsten Gesunde nicht weiter schlimm, kommt aber eine neue, gefährlichere Variante, dann kann es zu pestartigem Massensterben kommen, wenn es keinen wirkungsvollen Impfstoff gibt. Und deswegen kann man nur hoffen, daß man bei den Biotechfirmen intensiv an neuen Impfstoffen arbeitet. Schließlich treten neue Varianten als Kopierfehler beim Reproduktionsprozess auf und je mehr infiziert sind, desto mehr Reproduktionsprozesse = höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit neuer Varianten. Zum Glück setzt Omicron die Latte in puncto Ansteckungsgefahr sehr hoch an, das mindert die Wahrscheinlichkeit von neuen Varianten, die sich gegen Omicron durchsetzen könnten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In wie weit der Spiegel das klar kommuniziert hat, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich das Käseblatt nicht lese - aber allgemein bin ich mit der Wissenschaftlichkeit und Vollständigkeit der Berichterstattung auch reichlich unzufrieden. Die ÖR berichten rauf und runter, dass Politiker Forderungen in die Landschaft stellen, aber lassen Gründe und Kontext der Inhalte weg, in Tageszeitungen muss man sowas wie "hat man ja nicht kommen sehen ... wir haben die Lage alle anders eingeschätzt" lesen, etc.


Der Spiegel sieht sich als Geißel der Ungeimpften, armer, armer Haufen, Ungeimpfte haben sie alle infiziert, jetzt müssen alle Redakteure sterben. Diese Spalterei ist nicht nur sehr armselig, sie beruht auch auf grobem Unfug, denn entweder die Impfung schützt und Ungeimpfte können Geimpften nichts anhaben oder die Impfung schützt eben nicht, womit es faktisch keinen Unterschied zwischen Geimpften und Ungeimpften gibt. Der Spiegel ist also nur Geißel seiner eigenen reißerischen Aufmacher, die die Bild locker in den Schatten stellen. Und er ist nur ein Beispiel für Journalisten und Politiker die Ungeimpfte behandeln wie der Stürmer seinerzeit die Juden.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um Kontakt mit Geimpften, die sich testen lassen wollen, mache ich mir gemausowenig Sorgen wie um Kontakt mit Leuten, die Maske tragen wollen und Abstand halten wollen.



Es ging ja explizit um die radikalen Impfgegner vor den Testzentren, die sich halt für 3G testen lassen müssen, weil die Impfung fehlt.
Und während des in der Schlangestehens halt nicht nur mögliche Viren, sondern auch ihre Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mit jedem "Booster" nimmt der Schutz weiter ab.


Eben nicht! Es ist genau das Gegenteil.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Diese Spalterei ist nicht nur sehr armselig, sie beruht auch auf grobem Unfug, denn entweder die Impfung schützt und Ungeimpfte können Geimpften nichts anhaben oder die Impfung schützt eben nicht, womit es faktisch keinen Unterschied zwischen Geimpften und Ungeimpften gibt.


Das auch Geimpfte sich infizieren können war schon lange klar. Es geht um den Schutz vor schweren Verläufen.


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2022)

Nur müssen wir uns wohl alle 3 Monaten für eine mathematisch "wirksamen" Schutz impfen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nur müssen wir uns wohl alle 3 Monaten für eine mathematisch "wirksamen" Schutz impfen lassen.


Der ist nicht nur "mathematisch" wirksam. Auch an der Anzahl der Intensivbettenbelegungen, kann man erkennen, dass Impfungen auf jeden Fall vor schweren Verläufen schützen.
Omikron soll angeblich nicht ganz so oft schwere Verläufe verursachen.
Aber ist ansteckender. Und wenn sich mehr infizieren kommt letztendlich das selbe dabei heraus.
Deswegen ist boostern sehr wichtig oder noch besser: ein an Omikron angepasster Impfstoff.
Was aber auch noch sehr wichtig ist sind wirksame Medikamente.
Die würden dem Ganzen auf jeden Fall was vom Schrecken nehmen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Es ist genau das Gegenteil.


Doch:








						Virologe Streeck warnt: Bei Dauer-Impfung nimmt Wirkung ab
					

Der Bonner Wissenschaftler kann sich allenfalls eine temporäre Impfpflicht vorstellen. Unverständnis für das Warten auf Totimpfstoffe.




					www.wp.de
				







RyzA schrieb:


> Das auch Geimpfte sich infizieren können war schon lange klar. Es geht um den Schutz vor schweren Verläufen.


Es gab bei der Ur-Variante ein Schutz von bis zu 95 %. Maximal 25 % sind nicht mehr als Impfung zu bezeichnen und unfähig, die Pandemie in die Schranken zu weisen. Für Erkrankte gibts Medikamente wie Regn-Cov2 und die Pille von Pfizer.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Doch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine komischen Links klicke ich nicht an. Ist bestimmt wieder total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen was er gesagt hat. Wenn Auffrischungen keinen Sinn machen würden, dann würden sie auch nicht alle Fachleute empfehlen.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es gab bei der Ur-Variante ein Schutz von bis zu 95 %. Maximal 25 % sind nicht mehr als Impfung zu bezeichnen und unfähig, die Pandemie in die Schranken zu weisen.


Deswegen gibt es ja Auffrischungsimpfungen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Für Erkrankte gibts Medikamente wie Regn-Cov2 und die Pille von Pfizer.


Und? Sind die schon zugelassen?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deine komischen Links klicke ich nicht an. Ist bestimmt wieder total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen was er gesagt hat. Wenn Auffrischungen keinen Sinn machen würden, dann würden sie auch nicht alle Fachleute empfehlen.


Das ist ein ganz normaler Link. Streeck ist Mitglied des Corona-Expertenrats der Bundesregierung, dessen Mitglieder alle von Kanzler Scholz ernannt wurden. Streeck ist auch nicht gegen das Boostern, meint aber, dies könne keine Dauerlösung sein.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und? Sind die schon zugelassen?


Regn-Cov2 ist in der EU zugelassen. Es eliminiert 90 % der Corona-Viren im Körper.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Streeck ist auch nicht gegen das Boostern, meint aber, dies könne keine Dauerlösung sein.


Welche glorreichen anderen Vorschlag hat er denn? Wir werden damit leben müssen, dass wir uns jedes Jahr mindestens einmal impfen lassen müssen, mit neu angepassten Impfstoffen. Genauso wie bei der normalen Grippe.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Regn-Cov2 ist in der EU zugelassen. Es eliminiert 90 % der Corona-Viren im Körper.


Wenn das doch so toll ist warum  wendet es niemand hier in Deutschland an? Zumindest hört man nichts davon.


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2022)

Momentan hält der Imfpschutz aber nur 3 Monate. Israel geht ja bereits in Runde 4 und Klabauterbach spricht von der nächsten Runde im April/Mai. Man muss endlich einsehen, dass Impfen das Problem nicht löst.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss endlich einsehen, dass Impfen das Problem nicht löst.


Durchseuchen aber auch nicht weil auch Genesene sich wieder neu infizieren können.

Man wird Corona *nie* mehr ganz weg bekommen!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche glorreichen anderen Vorschlag hat er denn? Wir werden damit leben müssen, dass wir uns jedes Jahr mindestens einmal impfen lassen müssen, mit neu angepassten Impfstoffen. Genauso wie bei der normalen Grippe.


Boostern. Bis es was besseres gibt. Ich finde, das kann man sich eigentlich schenken. Nur die Risikogruppen können das noch gebrauchen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das doch so toll ist warum  wendet es niemand hier in Deutschland an? Zumindest hört man nichts davon.


Spahn hat zu Beginn 2021 200.000 Dosen vorbestellt. Mehr habe ich seltsamerweise auch nicht erfahren können.


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man wird Corona *nie* mehr ganz weg bekommen!


Exakt, deswegen müssen wir zurück zur Normalität. Corona wird normal werden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

Man gibt langsam Entwarnung:








						Ärztebund warnt wegen Quarantäne
					

In der vierten Pandemie-Welle setzt sich Omikron als dominante Variante des Virus durch. Das Robert Koch-Institut hat aufgeschlüsselt, in welchem Bundesland es wie viele Fälle gibt. Alle Infos im Newsblog.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Exakt, deswegen müssen wir zurück zur Normalität. Corona wird normal werden.


Aber erst wenn man noch mehr geimpft hat.
Wenn also genug gegen Omikron geboostert sind.
Und das geht meines Wissens erst nach einer Zweitimpfung.
Sonst gehen die Zahlen durch die Decke und das Gesundheitssystem wird überlastet.
Außerdem kann es viele Ausfälle in systemrelevanten Berufen geben.

Jetzt wieder alle Maßnahmen aufzuheben wäre fatal und noch viel zu früh.

@Verruckt-Birdman : In Spanien sind auch fast 100% geimpft. Die machen da nicht so ein Theater von wie hier.


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2022)

Wir brauchen eine Exitstrategie, denn es ist wahrscheinlich, dass es zum Omikron-Booster schon eine neue Mutante geben wird gegen welche die Omikron-impfung auch nur noch begrenzt wirksam sein wird, wenn es um die Verhinderung einer Ansteckung geht.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine Exitstrategie, denn es ist wahrscheinlich, dass es zum Omikron-Booster schon eine neue Mutante geben wird gegen welche die Omikron-impfung auch nur noch begrenzt wirksam sein wird, wenn es um die Verhinderung einer Ansteckung geht.


Und was macht man wenn die neue Mutation noch ansteckender und gefährlicher ist? Alles öffnen und zulassen? Ist das die Exit-Strategie?


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2022)

Am Ende macht man das was man bei der Grippe auch macht. Impfangebote für vulnerable Gruppen und ansonsten lebt man mit ihr. Diese Dauerpanik muss aufhören. Im März 2022 werden 95% entweder geimpft, genesen oder gestorben sein. Omikron sorgt dafür.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Impfangebote für vulnerable Gruppen und ansonsten lebt man mit ihr.


Aber auch diejenigen die mit ihnen arbeiten. Also in Altenheimen und Krankenhäusern das Personal.
Es kann nicht sein das in Altenheimen nur  50-60% vom Personal geimpft sind.



> Im März 2022 werden 95% entweder geimpft, genesen oder gestorben sein. Omikron sorgt dafür.


Ich hoffe mal das nicht soviele daran sterben. Dafür sind die Impfungen ja auch da.

Und hoffentlich kommen bald auch Medikamente.


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2022)

Ja, Medikamente werden hilfreich, aber wir müssen eben auch mal ehrlich sein wie das Immunsystem tickt. Es produziert nun einmal nicht Antikörper für einen Erreger, der gerade gar nicht im System ist und deswegen sinkt halt der Antikörpertitter nach einer Impfung oder Infektion wieder ab. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass das Immunsystem dem Erreger danach hilflos ausgeliefert ist, da die spezifischen T-Zellen noch vorhanden sind und der Erreger immer noch leichter erkannt und bekämpft wird. Wenn ich dauerhaft alle 3 Monate impfe mache ich eine Desensibilisierung und das Immunsystem erkennt der Erreger irgendwann nicht mehr als Gefahr.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Das stimmt. Alle 3 Monate impfen kann keine Dauerlösung sein.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2022)

Also sowohl die für und die Gegenposition hier haben scheinbar nicht alle Infos 

Die vierte Dosis bringt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel mehr wenn man mit dem selben Impfstoff impft. Deswegen muss man danach wahrscheinlich nur noch anpassen wenn es neue Varianten gibt. 
Ob man nach Omnicron überhaupt noch jeden impfen muss ist vollkommen offen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob man nach Omnicron überhaupt noch jeden impfen muss ist vollkommen offen.


Wie kommst du darauf? Mutationen wird es immer wieder geben. Dann muß der Impfstoff neu angepasst  werden.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Doch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö. 
Streeck spekuliert nur, mehr nicht. Belegt ist gar nichts.
Typisch Bild Niveau. Die Überschrift des Artikels mutmaßt etwas, das der Inhalt nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö.
> Streeck spekuliert nur, mehr nicht. Belegt ist gar nichts.
> Typisch Bild Niveau. Die Überschrift des Artikels mutmaßt etwas, das der Inhalt nicht bestätigt.


Der wird schon wissen wovon er spricht.


----------



## Poulton (10. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die vierte Dosis bringt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel mehr wenn man mit dem selben Impfstoff impft. Deswegen muss man danach wahrscheinlich nur noch anpassen wenn es neue Varianten gibt.


Also läuft es auf das gleiche raus, wie bei der Grippeimpfung, die auch jährlich angepasst wird.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der wird schon wissen wovon er spricht.


Weiß er eben nicht, da niemand weiß, was passiert, da es keinerlei Daten gibt. 
Reine Spekulation und es ist schlimm, wenn Journalisten Spekulationen als Fakten darstellen.
Guck dir Maaßen an, der labert auch aber niemand kommt auf die Idee, sowas als Fakten anzunehmen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weiß er eben nicht, da niemand weiß, was passiert, da es keinerlei Daten gibt.
> Reine Spekulation und es ist schlimm, wenn Journalisten Spekulationen als Fakten darstellen.
> Guck dir Maaßen an, der labert auch aber niemand kommt auf die Idee, sowas als Fakten anzunehmen.


Der ist kein Journalist, sondern Direktor des Institutes für Virologie und HIV-Forschung an der Medizinischen Fakultät der Universität Bonn und seit Dezember 2021 Mitglied des Corona-Expertenrats der Bundesregierung.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2022)

Der Artikel ist aber von einem Journalisten der in Zitatausschnitte eigenes rein interpretiert.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Mutationen wird es immer wieder geben. Dann muß der Impfstoff neu angepasst  werden.


Ja wie bei der Grippe auch, aber müssen wir bei der Grippe >90 Prozent impfen um Überlastungen verhindern wie derzeit bei Corona? Nein
Ich sprach ja auch nur von "nicht mehr alle" und nicht von "gar nicht".


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wie bei der Grippe auch, aber müssen wir bei der Grippe >90 Prozent impfen um Überlastungen verhindern wie derzeit bei Corona? Nein


Wobei die Grippe auch noch lange nicht so gefährlich ist. Sie kann vereinzelt auch schwerwiegend sein und zum Tode führen. Z.B. bei Risikopatienten. Aber Corona ist ansteckender und vielfältiger von den Symptomen. Auch was die Langzeitfolgen angeht. Da scheinbar nicht nur die Lungen befallen werden. Auch andere Organe und das Nervensystem. Und das fiese und heimtückische ist, dass Corona ansteckend sein kann, auch wenn man (noch) gar keine Symptome hat.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Corona ist ansteckender und vielfältiger von den Symptomen. Auch was die Langzeitfolgen angeht.


Es ist so gefährlich weil dieses Virus auf eine immunologisch naive Bevölkerung trifft. Bis jetzt gab es keine Pandemie die sich ewig gehalten hat, es geht vorbei aber dazu braucht man halt einen Weg, davon gibt es nur 2. Impfen ist der billige, Durchseuchung der teure.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist aber von einem Journalisten der in Zitatausschnitte eigenes rein interpretiert.


So ist es nicht. Streeck drückt sich da recht klar aus. Hier das ganze Gespräch als Video, ich hab mir das natürlich angesehen:








						Virologe Streeck warnt: Bei Dauer-Impfung nimmt Wirkung ab
					

Der Bonner Wissenschaftler kann sich allenfalls eine temporäre Impfpflicht vorstellen. Unverständnis für das Warten auf Totimpfstoffe.




					www.waz.de
				




Zu den Gründen äußert er sich nicht. Es kann aber sein, daß es an der Art des Impfstoffs liegt, der ja nicht den Körper anregt, Antikörper zu entwickeln, sondern den Bauplan für diese schon enthält. Kann also sein, daß je öfter man in kurzen Abständen "boostert", desto weniger Antikörper jeweils hergestellt werden. Der Körper befindet sich also permanent im "Sitzkrieg" gegen Covid, als habe man permanent Covid. Kann auch sein, daß das Immunsystem dadurch auch weniger effektiv gegen andere Erreger wird, solange man "geboostert" ist, da es ja, ob infiziert oder nicht, sich ununterbrochen auf das Coronavirus konzentriert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wir reden von einem Schutz von 22,5 - 25 % vor Infektion bei BNT-Geimpften.



Hast du da neue Zahlen zu? Ich weiß, dass zu Anfang mal einige ... Experten ... solche Schätzungen in den Raum geschmissen haben. Aber die letzten Zahlen auf Basis des realen Verlaufs in Südafrika, die ich vor Weihnachten gesehen habe, sprachen von 33% ohne Booster. Mit wären dann locker 50-70% zu erwarten. Was gegen eine so ansteckende Krankheit zwar viel zu wenig ist, als dass die Politik einen Grund hätte, sich darauf so zu verlassen, wie sie das in Deutschland derzeit tut. Aber aus Sicht des Einzelnen heraus ist es schon viel besser als ohne Impfung.









						Studie zu Omikron: BioNTech-Schutz vor schweren Verläufen
					

Laut einer Studie aus Südafrika schützen zwei Dosen des BioNTech-Impfstoffs auch bei der Omikron-Variante deutlich vor schweren Verläufen. Der Schutz vor Ansteckung ist aber wesentlich geringer. Das Risiko für Kinder scheint insgesamt gering.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> Der Spiegel sieht sich als Geißel der Ungeimpften, armer, armer Haufen, Ungeimpfte haben sie alle infiziert, jetzt müssen alle Redakteure sterben.



Klingt nach Blödsinn, den ich zu Recht nicht lese  .



> entweder die Impfung schützt und Ungeimpfte können Geimpften nichts anhaben oder die Impfung schützt eben nicht, womit es faktisch keinen Unterschied zwischen Geimpften und Ungeimpften gibt.



Klingt nach Blödsinn, den ich zu unrecht lese: Eine Impfung bietet nur bei einigen Krankheiten einen vollständigen Individualschutz. Aber sie verringert in vielen Fällen die Infektionsrate so stark, dass es zu einer Herdenimmunität kommt und sich Krankheiten innerhalb der Population nicht mehr ausbreiten können bzw., wenn sie von außen eingeschlept werden, schnell und ohne größeren Schaden aussterben. So wären selbst Spiegelredakteure sicher - wenn Deutschland und große Teile der restlichen Welt kapiert hätten, dass Corona eine echte Bedrohung ist. Die man (nur) mit dem simplen Prinzip "(alte) Maßnahmen erst dann aussetzen (neue Maßnahmen dafür sorgen, dass) R auch so deutlich unter 1 bleibt" schon längst hätte bewältigen können.
Leider ist ein erheblicher Teil der Menschheit zu blöd dafür.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ging ja explizit um die radikalen Impfgegner vor den Testzentren, die sich halt für 3G testen lassen müssen, weil die Impfung fehlt.
> Und während des in der Schlangestehens halt nicht nur mögliche Viren, sondern auch ihre Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten.



Okay, da kann ich nicht mitreden. Ich war einmal in einem Impfzentrum, aber alleine in der VIP-Schlange für einen PCR-Test. (Für Schnelltests standen aber auch nur 10 Leute mit je immerhin 1,0-1,5 m Anstand und überraschenderweise sogar Mund UND Nasenbedeckung an, die wenig geredet haben)




RyzA schrieb:


> Omikron soll angeblich nicht ganz so oft schwere Verläufe verursachen.



Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig. Omikron hat sich zuerst in Ländern mit viel niedrigerem Altersdurchschnitt und viel weniger Vorerkrankungen ausgebreitet, dann unter jungen, mobilen Leuten in großer Zahl. Das maskiert die wenigen bislang betroffenen Altenheime, in der Statistik, afaik wütet Omikron unter gefährdeten Personen aber genauso wie vorherigen Varianten und die Intensivstationen sind auch voll wie eh und je. Obwohl wir noch im Tal VOR der großen Omikronwelle sind.




RyzA schrieb:


> Deine komischen Links klicke ich nicht an. Ist bestimmt wieder total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen was er gesagt hat.



In seinem Link steht wenig drin, das aufgebauscht wird, aber die Grundaussage ist wissenschaftlich zumindest nicht falsch: Impft man mehrmals mit dem gleichen Stoff hat man irgendwann eine sehr intensive, sehr spezialisierte Antwort genau auf diesen, aber nicht mehr die schwächere, breitere Immunantwort wie nach wenigen Dosen. Das heißt die aktuellen Wildtypvakzine würden irgendwann tatsächlich den Schutz vor Omikron & Co verringern. Zumindest bei der vierten Dosis, die Israel gerade ausprobiert, scheint der Nutzen aber insgesamt noch größer als Null sein, wenn auch schon deutlich abgenommen, sodass wir und frühestens ab der Sechstimpfung sorgen machen müssten. (Die fünfte wäre ggf. nur noch als zeitliche Auffrischung wirksam)

Aber so, wie unsere glorreiche Politiker die Impfungen bislang organisiert haben, sind wir in Deutschland bis zum Sommer erst bei Pieks Nummer vier und dann sollen ja schon die ersten angepassten Vakzine kommen, die dieses Problem lösen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das doch so toll ist warum  wendet es niemand hier in Deutschland an? Zumindest hört man nichts davon.



Zulassung läuft. Die USA haben es auch erst vor wenigen Wochen via Notzulassung in den allgemeinen Einsatz gebracht. Und ganz so wundersam ist die Wirkung auch nicht, die Leute dort sterben auch weiterhin - nur nicht mehr ganz so oft. Davon, dass es Long-Covid verhindern kann, habe ich auch noch nichts gehört und das ist im Einzelfall auch ein heftiges, gesamtgesellschaftlich sogar ein ähnlich großes Problem, was die Politik aber bislang komplett totschweigt. Für die gilt, undzwar nicht nur in der FDP und AFD, sondern auch bei Grünen, SPD und Union: Wer nicht stirbt ist gesund genug, um arbeiten und shoppen zu gehen.
Und das ist alles, was noch zu zählen scheint.




RyzA schrieb:


> Man wird Corona *nie* mehr ganz weg bekommen!



Mit DIESER Politik nicht, nein. Die Läuft solange weiter, bis 1,5 Milliarden Chinesen zzgl. ein paar Ozeaniern/Australiern und vielleicht Koreanern und Japanern 50% der Weltbevölkerung darstellen. (Vielleicht auch noch Afrikaner - Südafrikas mangelhafte Gesundheitsversorgung scheint ja gut vorselektiert zu haben.)




seahawk schrieb:


> Am Ende macht man das was man bei der Grippe auch macht.



1000 Jahre natürliche Selektion abwarten, bis alle Menschen ausgestorben sind, deren Immunsystem nicht hinreichend schützt, damit Krankheit X nur ein paar i.d.R. harmlose Erkältungssymptome verursacht? Nur damit der Kommerz weiterrollen kann? Wusste gar nicht, dass du FDPler bist.

Ich für meinen Teil versuche dann jedenfalls doch lieber die Auswanderung nach Neuseeland. Auch wenn das mittlerweile nur noch als Bootsflüchtling möglich ist. Ein Glück, dass wir Fachkräfte in Deutschland haben, die mich beraten können  .


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du da neue Zahlen zu? Ich weiß, dass zu Anfang mal einige ... Experten ... solche Schätzungen in den Raum geschmissen haben. Aber die letzten Zahlen auf Basis des realen Verlaufs in Südafrika, die ich vor Weihnachten gesehen habe, sprachen von 33% ohne Booster. Mit wären dann locker 50-70% zu erwarten. Was gegen eine so ansteckende Krankheit zwar viel zu wenig ist, als dass die Politik einen Grund hätte, sich darauf so zu verlassen, wie sie das in Deutschland derzeit tut. Aber aus Sicht des Einzelnen heraus ist es schon viel besser als ohne Impfung.


Man muß bedenken, daß der "Booster" nichts anderes als der Impfstoff selbst ist. Ich bezweifle, daß man so einen höheren Wert erreichen kann als bei den beiden Erstimpfungen. Aber zu den Zahlen. Eine Studie in Südafrika kommt auf 22,5 %, eine Studie in Honkong auf 20 - 24 %. Zwar ist China nicht besonders neutral, aber der chinesische Impfstoff kommt auf sagenhafte 0 % in der Studie.




__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com
				







__





						Hong Kong researchers urge third COVID-19 shot after new Omicron study
					

None of the serum of the 25 Coronavac vaccine recipients contained sufficient antibodies to neutralise the new variant




					www.zawya.com
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klingt nach Blödsinn, den ich zu unrecht lese: Eine Impfung bietet nur bei einigen Krankheiten einen vollständigen Individualschutz. Aber sie verringert in vielen Fällen die Infektionsrate so stark, dass es zu einer Herdenimmunität kommt und sich Krankheiten innerhalb der Population nicht mehr ausbreiten können bzw., wenn sie von außen eingeschlept werden, schnell und ohne größeren Schaden aussterben. So wären selbst Spiegelredakteure sicher - wenn Deutschland und große Teile der restlichen Welt kapiert hätten, dass Corona eine echte Bedrohung ist. Die man (nur) mit dem simplen Prinzip "(alte) Maßnahmen erst dann aussetzen (neue Maßnahmen dafür sorgen, dass) R auch so deutlich unter 1 bleibt" schon längst hätte bewältigen können.
> Leider ist ein erheblicher Teil der Menschheit zu blöd dafür.


Die Maßnahmen halte ich für ausgemachten Blödsinn. Wir haben im Lockdown 12 Mio. Kontakte täglich in den Supermärkten, in den Bussen und Bahnen sitzen die Leute dicht an dicht. Das kann man sich spätestens seit Omicron sparen. Das sieht man z.B. an Südafrika, wo es keine Restriktionen gibt. Nur Radikale Lockdowns wie in Venezuela oder totale Lockdowns wie in China funktionieren, der Rest ist Kappes, schadet der Wirtschaft und macht die Leute, vor allem Kinder, krank im Kopf.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig. Omikron hat sich zuerst in Ländern mit viel niedrigerem Altersdurchschnitt und viel weniger Vorerkrankungen ausgebreitet, dann unter jungen, mobilen Leuten in großer Zahl. Das maskiert die wenigen bislang betroffenen Altenheime, in der Statistik, afaik wütet Omikron unter gefährdeten Personen aber genauso wie vorherigen Varianten und die Intensivstationen sind auch voll wie eh und je. Obwohl wir noch im Tal VOR der großen Omikronwelle sind.


Es ist tatsächlich so:








						Spanien auf dem Weg zur Endemie? Regierung will Corona bald wie Grippe überwachen
					

Trotz der explodierenden Fallzahlen in der Omikron-Welle will die spanische Regierung Corona-Fälle künftig nur noch wie die Grippe überwachen. Kontaktnachverfolgungs- und Testkapazitäten kommen derzeit im ganzen Land an ihre Grenzen. Wagt sich Spanien auf dem Weg zur Endemie zu weit vor?




					www.focus.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man muß bedenken, daß der "Booster" nichts anderes als der Impfstoff selbst ist. Ich bezweifle, daß man so einen höheren Wert erreichen kann als bei den beiden Erstimpfungen.



"doppelt geimpft" beinhaltet einen Mittelwert über viele Leute einschließlich solcher, die schon vor 6 Monaten oder länger ihren zweiten Pieks bekommen haben und deren Schutz bis fast auf null gefallen ist. "Booster" dagegen wird erst seit kurzem für Auffrischungsimpfungen verwendet und in den Monaten 1-3 hat man zumindest gegen Delta einen dramatisch höheren Infektionsschutz als in den Monaten 6-9. (circa Faktor 4).



> Aber zu den Zahlen. Eine Studie in Südafrika kommt auf 22,5 %, eine Studie in Honkong auf 20 - 24 %.



Der chinesische Impfstoff ist wirkungslos, da habe ich noch keine gegenteiligen Zahlen gesehen. Der Link zu Afrika ist (wenige Tage) älter als meiner. Also war zu dem Zeitpunkt die Spanne 22-50% Impfwirkung, nicht 22-25%. Keine Ahnung, wie es im Moment aussieht.



> Die Maßnahmen halte ich für ausgemachten Blödsinn.



Das sind sie nicht, aber was unsere Politik veranstaltet ist sicherlich sehr ineffizient und vor allem inkonsequent, sodass am Ende jede Menge gesundheitlicher direkter Schaden sowie wirtschaftlicher Schaden wegen mangelnder Lösung des Problems übrig bleibt und erheblicher sozialer Schaden durch die Maßnahmen hinzu kommt. Insgesamt würde ich die Bilanz noch als positiv bezeichnen. Aber in einer Situation, in der nichts tun beinahe das schlimmste ist, wofür man sich entscheiden muss, hätte das auch ein Papagei mit Würfelbecher hinbekommen können.



> Es ist tatsächlich so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? Da steht überhaupt nichts drin zum schweren Verlauf von Omikron bei den klassischen Risikogruppen. Sondern nur, dass Spanien mit der Masse an Infektionen derart überfordert ist, dass die Regierung das Nachverfolgen jetzt kurzerhand ganz aufgeben will.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "doppelt geimpft" beinhaltet einen Mittelwert über viele Leute einschließlich solcher, die schon vor 6 Monaten oder länger ihren zweiten Pieks bekommen haben und deren Schutz bis fast auf null gefallen ist. "Booster" dagegen wird erst seit kurzem für Auffrischungsimpfungen verwendet und in den Monaten 1-3 hat man zumindest gegen Delta einen dramatisch höheren Infektionsschutz als in den Monaten 6-9. (circa Faktor 4).


Hier ist der Verlauf der Schutzwirkung gegen die originale Variante (ZDF):




__





						Laden…
					





					abload.de
				




Von 95 sinkt der Schutz innerhalb von vier Monaten also auf 55 % ab. Das gilt nicht für Delta. Da wirken die Impfstoffe nicht mehr so gut. Das wurde hierzulande nicht thematisiert und es wurde so getan, als ob die Impfung der Heilige Gral sei, während man Ungeimpfte für jeden Fall verantwortlich machte. In Israel hat man sich aber durchaus Sorgen zu Delta gemacht. Premier Bennet zufolge wirkt BNT "signifikant weniger" gegen Delta:








						Bennett: ‘Vaccines on their own won’t solve the problem’
					

Vaccine protection 'weaker than we'd hoped' against Delta, PM says; inoculations help, but 'significantly less' than with previous strains; gov't seeks to approve home testing kits




					www.timesofisrael.com
				








ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der chinesische Impfstoff ist wirkungslos, da habe ich noch keine gegenteiligen Zahlen gesehen. Der Link zu Afrika ist (wenige Tage) älter als meiner. Also war zu dem Zeitpunkt die Spanne 22-50% Impfwirkung, nicht 22-25%. Keine Ahnung, wie es im Moment aussieht.


Von 50 % habe ich noch nichts gelesen. Hast du einen Link?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind sie nicht, aber was unsere Politik veranstaltet ist sicherlich sehr ineffizient und vor allem inkonsequent, sodass am Ende jede Menge gesundheitlicher direkter Schaden sowie wirtschaftlicher Schaden wegen mangelnder Lösung des Problems übrig bleibt und erheblicher sozialer Schaden durch die Maßnahmen hinzu kommt. Insgesamt würde ich die Bilanz noch als positiv bezeichnen. Aber in einer Situation, in der nichts tun beinahe das schlimmste ist, wofür man sich entscheiden muss, hätte das auch ein Papagei mit Würfelbecher hinbekommen können.


Was wollen sie auch machen. Sind keine Magier. Das Getöne gegen Lauterbach kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Man hat sich zu lange auf den Impfstoff verlassen, sich von Pfizer den Parteitag finanzieren lassen. Das kann man durchaus kritisieren, aber daß da sorglos und nach dem Zufallsprinzip vorgegangen wird, ist Unsinn. Auch eine Abschaffung der Demokratie sehe ich nicht, das GG hat solche Maßnahmen die ganze Zeit schon erlaubt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF? Da steht überhaupt nichts drin zum schweren Verlauf von Omikron bei den klassischen Risikogruppen. Sondern nur, dass Spanien mit der Masse an Infektionen derart überfordert ist, dass die Regierung das Nachverfolgen jetzt kurzerhand ganz aufgeben will.


In der spanischen Quelle stehts durchaus drin: Weniger schwere Verläufe, das persönliche Risiko sei stark gesunken. Dennoch kommen viele in die Krankenhäuser, das liegt aber an der starken Verbreitung, eine geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit also, die aber öfter vom Papagei ausgewürfelt wird.


----------



## seahawk (11. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1000 Jahre natürliche Selektion abwarten, bis alle Menschen ausgestorben sind, deren Immunsystem nicht hinreichend schützt, damit Krankheit X nur ein paar i.d.R. harmlose Erkältungssymptome verursacht? Nur damit der Kommerz weiterrollen kann? Wusste gar nicht, dass du FDPler bist.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil versuche dann jedenfalls doch lieber die Auswanderung nach Neuseeland. Auch wenn das mittlerweile nur noch als Bootsflüchtling möglich ist. Ein Glück, dass wir Fachkräfte in Deutschland haben, die mich beraten können  .



Das einzige was im Leben sicher ist, ist der Tod. Allerdings wird das Virus mit Omikron endemisch werden und das bedeutet, man wird damit leben müssen. Das Risiko einer tödlichen Welle existiert übrigens für jedes Virus, auch das Grippevirus hat es in der Geschichte schon gezeigt, dass neue Mutationen unter den richtigen Bedingungen massive Todesfälle erzeugen können. Und unser Immunsystem kennt Coronaviren nun schon Jahrzehnte. Viele einfache Erkältungen kommen von humanen Coroanviren.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine Exitstrategie, denn es ist wahrscheinlich, dass es zum Omikron-Booster schon eine neue Mutante geben wird gegen welche die Omikron-impfung auch nur noch begrenzt wirksam sein wird, wenn es um die Verhinderung einer Ansteckung geht.



Die Impfung die letztes Jahr geimpft wurde wirkte nur geringfügig gegen Delta, die haben keine Ahung was die tun. Die Devise hieß der Impfstoff muss weg und die Ungeimpften sind Schuld, nach Dezember ist den Leute ja klar das es nach dem Lockdown für Ungeimpfte, ja nicht an den Ungeimpften liegt. Manche brauchen halt länger.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2022)

Einfach mal die Kurven der Infektionszahlen und Todeszahlen übereinander legen, dann weiß man was die Impfung bringt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2022)

Tief in der ersten Delta Welle waren es in England 15 mal bessere Überlebenschancen.
Danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr für die ewig neue Diskussion dazu nochmal selbst die Zahlen detailliert zu checken.


----------



## seahawk (11. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Impfung die letztes Jahr geimpft wurde wirkte nur geringfügig gegen Delta, die haben keine Ahung was die tun. Die Devise hieß der Impfstoff muss weg und die Ungeimpften sind Schuld, nach Dezember ist den Leute ja klar das es nach dem Lockdown für Ungeimpfte, ja nicht an den Ungeimpften liegt. Manche brauchen halt länger.


Die Impfung wirkt sehr gut gegen schwere Verläufe oder den Tod. Was nicht funktioniert ist die Ansteckung durch eine Impfung zu verhindern. Aber das tut eine Grippeimpfung ja auch nicht. Sie sorgt nur dafür, dass die Symptome mild ausfallen. 

Wir müssen endlich von der Idee weg, dass eine Impfung die Infektion verhindern kann.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> So ist es nicht. Streeck drückt sich da recht klar aus. Hier das ganze Gespräch als Video, ich hab mir das natürlich angesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Streeck spekuliert und der Journalist, der den Artikel schreibt, nimmt das als Fakt an.
Niemand hat Zahlen, alles ist Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Impfung wirkt sehr gut gegen schwere Verläufe oder den Tod. Was nicht funktioniert ist die Ansteckung durch eine Impfung zu verhindern. Aber das tut eine Grippeimpfung ja auch nicht. Sie sorgt nur dafür, dass die Symptome mild ausfallen.
> 
> Wir müssen endlich von der Idee weg, dass eine Impfung die Infektion verhindern kann.



Natürlich wird man nicht davon weg gehen, man ist ja noch nichtmahls da angekommen das der Komplette Lebenstil über Verlauf etc. entscheidet. Aber das scheint ja egal zu sein gilt ja nur Spritze oder nicht Spritze, ist halt wieder typisch.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Streeck spekuliert und der Journalist, der den Artikel schreibt, nimmt das als Fakt an.
> Niemand hat Zahlen, alles ist Kaffeesatzleserei.


Kann man sicher mit der nötigen Ahnung vorhersehen. Spielt aber keine Rolle mehr, der Schutz reicht nicht und wir werden alle infiziert. Bis ein wirksamer Impfstoff da ist, bin ich jedenfalls raus.


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> man ist ja noch nichtmahls da angekommen das der Komplette Lebenstil über Verlauf etc. entscheidet.


Nicht Lebensstil, sondern die soziale Schicht und Armut.
Armut in der Pandemie. Der Paritätische Armutsbericht 2021 (PDF)


> Einkommensarme Menschen sahen sich plötzlich einer Konkurrenz von einkommensstarken Gruppen um Güter des täglichen Bedarfs ausgesetzt, etwa um haltbare Grundnahrungsmittel und preiswerte Hygieneartikel, zum Beispiel Toilettenpapier. Es kam zu einem Verteilungskampf an den Supermarktregalen, mit sehr ungleichen Ausgangsbedingungen und einem vorher feststehenden Verlierer: den Armen. Beides, steigende Lebenshaltungskosten und das Schwinden der Hilfeinfrastruktur, zählen zur Alltagserfahrung einkommensarmer Menschen in der Pandemie. Zusätzliche Hilfen wären hier besonders nötig gewesen, sie blieben aber lange aus und dann auch weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück.





> Eine am 8. Februar 2021 veröffentlichte Studie der Berliner Gesundheitsverwaltung bestätigt eindrücklich, dass das Infektionsrisiko von Menschen mit geringen Einkommen und in beengten Wohnsituationen signifikant steigt: „Je höher der Anteil der Arbeitslosen bzw. Transferbeziehenden in den Bezirken, desto höher ist die COVID-19-Inzidenz“.26





> Die Armutspolitik in der Pandemie war eine Politik der Armut. Sie hat die wissenschaftlichen Befunde einer sozial- und fiskalpolitischen Unwucht von Politik zu Lasten der Ärmsten nicht widerlegt, sie hat sie bestätigt. Mit diversen Schutzschirmen und insbesondere dem Kurzarbeitergeld konnte dem Anstieg der Armutszahlen durchaus entgegengewirkt werden. Für diejenigen jedoch, die bereits in Armut lebten, wurde die Not immer größer und die Ausgrenzung immer härter.


Und das sind nur drei kleine Auszüge daraus. Es empfiehlt sich den ganzen Bericht zu lesen. Da weiß man nicht ob man weinen oder kotzen soll, über ein Schland, "_in dem wir gut und gerne leben_".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hier ist der Verlauf der Schutzwirkung gegen die originale Variante (ZDF):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verlauf sollte aber ähnlich sein, oder? Nur halt ausgehend von schlechterem Ausgangsniveau. Und bei Omikron halt noch einmal schlechter.



> Von 50 % habe ich noch nichts gelesen. Hast du einen Link?



Sorry, bin über meine eigene Abschätzung mit "33% bei 2 Dosen => 50% nach dem Boostern wahrscheinlich" gestolpert. Keine neue Quelle.



> Was wollen sie auch machen. Sind keine Magier.



Was sie machen sollen? Wirksame Maßnahmen durchziehen. Was schon mal damit anfängt, überhaupt mal Maßnahmen nach Wirksamkeit auszuwählen, anstatt diejenigen, bei denen die wenigsten Lobbyisten rumnölen. Die einzig wirklich helfenden Maßnahmen, die in Deutschland umgesetzt wurden, waren Schulschließungen (mit heftigen, wenn auch eigentlich vermeidbaren Nebenwirkungen) und die Home-Office-Pflicht. Und bei waren bislang nur wenige Wochen aktiv. Leidlich wirksame Sachen wie Verbote von Großveranstaltungen oder limitierte Personenzahlen wurden ebenfalls so oft wie nur irgend denkbar nicht eingesetzt. Aber sowas wie einen vorgeschriebenen Mindestabstand und Mindestluftaustausch am Arbeitsplatz haben wir immer noch nicht. Und in Verkehrsmitteln auch nicht. Übergreifende Koordination zur Entzerrung des Berufsverkehrs? Fehlanzeige. Belegungsgrenzen in der Unterhaltungsbranche nur in nahezu wirkungslosem Maße. Personenreduktionen in Supermärkten wurden bestenfalls mal von den Betreibern versucht. Und Abschottungsmaßnahmen von bzw. gegen Hotspots oder neue Varianten kommen frühestens 2-3 Wochen, nachdem sowieso alles zu spät ist.

Stattdessen haben wir eine permanente nicht-kontrollierte Maskenpflicht, private Kontaktverbote, drei verschiedene Apps für Apple- und Google-Hörige, Impfungen bei denen man erstmal ein Vierteljahr darüber diskutiert, wer noch weitere 9 Monate drauf warten muss, etc.. Und natürlich haben wir Milliarden und Abermilliarden Steuergeschenke für bestimmte Branchen und auch nur für die.

Aber das ist nur der Teil "wirksam". Der andere Teil ist "durchziehen": Wir haben trotz allem bzw. mit schmerzlichen Einschränkungen der Bevölkerung zugunsten der Wirtschaft mehrfach die Kurve gekriegt. Um dann direkt dahinter das Steuer Richtung Graben herumzureißen. Ich werde an der Stelle nicht darauf eingehen, ob das alleinige offizielle Ziel "Infektionen vermeiden" der richtige Ansatz ist, weil das hier eine Diskussion über Politik ist und keine über Corona, aber fest steht, dass es das angebliche Ziel der Politik war. Aber stattdessen wurde eine Durchseuchungspolitik gefahren:
Wann immer die Inzidenz auch nur ein Bisschen nachgelassen hat, wurden alle Maßnahmen fallen gelassen, auf dass sich möglichst bald wieder möglichst viele anstecken können. Mittlerweile läuft das noch verschärfter und statt eine Soll-Inzidenz anzupeilen, ist eine maximale Belegungsrate der Krankenhäuser das Regelkriterium.

Will man eine Krankheit dagegen besiegen und vermeiden, dass Leute krank werden, gibt es ein ganz klares Kriterium: R < 1. Nur solange die Zahl der Infizierten im Schnitt abnimmt, hat man die Lage unter Kontrolle. Wenn die Zahl der Infizierten zunimmt, dann besteht entweder sofortiger Handlungsbedarf oder aber man hat gelogen, als man oben genanntes Ziel proklammiert hat. Eine Untergrenze kann man wegen der Messungenauigkeit ziehen, da bei Inzidenzen unter 20 die Statistiken für R nicht mehr genau genug sind. Aber sobald man über 20 und bei R > 1 war, hätte man erste Maßnahmen vorbereiten, bei >30 + >1 umsetzen müssen. Und wenn die nicht reichen, d.h. wenn R 1-2 Wochen später immer noch >1 ist, die nächste Stufe direkt hinterherschieben. In Gegenrichtung umgekehrt erst Maßnahmen fallen lassen, wenn die Inzidenz nicht zu hoch ist (<70) UND wenn R weit, sehr weit unter 1 liegt. <0,5 wäre wäre das Kriterium für "definitiv mehr als nötig", 0,8-0,9 dagegen das Maß, unter dem man mindestens bleiben will - wenn man gegen Infektionen ist.

Aber das waren die Politiker nicht. Die wollten möglichst schnell die Wirtschaft Anlauf nehmen lassen (für den Sprung in den Ruin) und ein paar frohe Botschaften verkünden. Darum, einen Normalzustand wiederherzustellen, ging es in Deutschland nie.



> In der spanischen Quelle stehts durchaus drin: Weniger schwere Verläufe, das persönliche Risiko sei stark gesunken.



Das sind aber statistische Angaben zur Zusammensetzung und die ist, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2022)

Das ist keine Lösung, denn Deutschland ist nicht alleine auf der Welt und in vielen Ländern wird das Virus gerade endemisch.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sie machen sollen? Wirksame Maßnahmen durchziehen. Was schon mal damit anfängt, überhaupt mal Maßnahmen nach Wirksamkeit auszuwählen, anstatt diejenigen, bei denen die wenigsten Lobbyisten rumnölen. Die einzig wirklich helfenden Maßnahmen, die in Deutschland umgesetzt wurden, waren Schulschließungen (mit heftigen, wenn auch eigentlich vermeidbaren Nebenwirkungen) und die Home-Office-Pflicht. Und bei waren bislang nur wenige Wochen aktiv. Leidlich wirksame Sachen wie Verbote von Großveranstaltungen oder limitierte Personenzahlen wurden ebenfalls so oft wie nur irgend denkbar nicht eingesetzt. Aber sowas wie einen vorgeschriebenen Mindestabstand und Mindestluftaustausch am Arbeitsplatz haben wir immer noch nicht. Und in Verkehrsmitteln auch nicht. Übergreifende Koordination zur Entzerrung des Berufsverkehrs? Fehlanzeige. Belegungsgrenzen in der Unterhaltungsbranche nur in nahezu wirkungslosem Maße. Personenreduktionen in Supermärkten wurden bestenfalls mal von den Betreibern versucht. Und Abschottungsmaßnahmen von bzw. gegen Hotspots oder neue Varianten kommen frühestens 2-3 Wochen, nachdem sowieso alles zu spät ist.
> 
> Stattdessen haben wir eine permanente nicht-kontrollierte Maskenpflicht, private Kontaktverbote, drei verschiedene Apps für Apple- und Google-Hörige, Impfungen bei denen man erstmal ein Vierteljahr darüber diskutiert, wer noch weitere 9 Monate drauf warten muss, etc.. Und natürlich haben wir Milliarden und Abermilliarden Steuergeschenke für bestimmte Branchen und auch nur für die.


Private Kontaktverbote waren auch wirksam. Nur konnten die nicht überall kontrolliert werden.
Aber die meisten haben sich daran gehalten.
Nur was wirklich hart und übertrieben war, dass Eltern und ihre Kinder nicht mal mehr Spielplätze besuchen konnten.
Gerade Menschen die eng in kleinen Sozialwohnungen mit vielen Personen sitzen müssen, hatten am meisten darunter gelitten. Was auch hart und meiner Meinung nach unmenschlich war, dass  Patienten in Krankenhäusern gar keine Besuche empfangen durften. Die sind quasi alleine gestorben im schlimmsten Fall. Ohne das Angehörige sie vorher sehen konnten. In Altenheimen war es ähnlich.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verlauf sollte aber ähnlich sein, oder? Nur halt ausgehend von schlechterem Ausgangsniveau. Und bei Omikron halt noch einmal schlechter.


Vermutlich. Die Schutzwirkung sinkt mit der abnehmenden Anzahl "vorinstallierter" Antikörper.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sie machen sollen? Wirksame Maßnahmen durchziehen. ...


Diese Maßnahmen halte ich wie gesagt größtenteils für Unsinn. Maskenpflicht geht noch und wirklich unnötige Veranstaltungen braucht auch niemand. Das GG limitiert diese Verbote aber, denn die Versammlungsfreiheit läßt sich auch im Epidemiefall nicht außer Kraft setzen. Ob die also wollen oder nicht, sie können nicht. Warum ich die Maßnahmen gerade in Omicronzeiten für ungeeignet halte zeigt dieses Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_n96yF7S90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Atem wird visualisiert, jeder kann sich so ausdenken, was in Auto, Bus und Bahn sowie in geschlossenen Räumen passiert. Da helfen dann auch keine Masken mehr. Das muß klar sein. Wenn man ein kleines bisschen an Schutz haben will, darf man die Leute nicht in Sicherheit wiegen, die es nicht gibt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind aber statistische Angaben zur Zusammensetzung und die ist, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, nicht vergleichbar.


Wie dem auch sei, momentan kann man nur noch die Krankheit behandeln, nicht die Pandemie bekämpfen. Dafür brauchts erst einen neuen Impfstoff.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2022)

Der Chef von Pfizer sagt, daß der Impfstoff wirkungslos ist. Ein neuer soll aber ab März bereitstehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBJ5NC5zJac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (12. Januar 2022)

Oha, nette Diskussion, die sich hier "im Bundestag" abspielt. 
Angesichts Omridingenskirchen bin ich mittlerweile der Auffassung, 
dass es evtl. sinnvoll ist, diesen Typ einfach mal durchsausen zu lassen.

Mein Bruderherz konnte es nicht lassen und war mit Anhang auf der Aida Nova.
Die Pressemitteilungen hierzu waren -äh- unpräzise, von wegen und nur 55 Mann  der Besatzung.
Das ganze gottverdammte Schiff hatte Omrikon und das obwohl alle einen Booster hatten und  ständig Tests machten.
Wer den Virustyp nicht haben will, dem bleibt ganz offensichtlich nur die Selbstisolation.
Die  Impfung hatte scheinbar keinerlei Effekt des Schutzes.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Impfung hatte scheinbar keinerlei Effekt des Schutzes.


...vor Infektion.
Da fehlte ein Teilsatz


----------



## compisucher (12. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ...vor Infektion.
> Da fehlte ein Teilsatz


Ja, wobei ich kaum bewerten kann, ob und wie viel durch den Piks bei Omrikon abgemildert wird.

Die landläufige Presse brabbelt nur Lauterboy hinterher und der hat eh keine Ahnung und die Experten sind sich ganz offensichtlich uneinig in der Bewertung.

Hervorragende Ausgangslage, um die Gesamtsituation irgendwie qualitativ einschätzen zu können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Atem wird visualisiert, jeder kann sich so ausdenken, was in Auto, Bus und Bahn sowie in geschlossenen Räumen passiert. Da helfen dann auch keine Masken mehr. Das muß klar sein. Wenn man ein kleines bisschen an Schutz haben will, darf man die Leute nicht in Sicherheit wiegen, die es nicht gibt.


Naja... hab mir das video zwar nicht angesehen, aber gegen dampf hilft nur die große maske mit den dicken filtern.  
Gegen covid bist du mit einer ffp2 oder ffp3 schon ganz gut gerüstet. Das bißchen was da noch durch kommt (wenn die maske auch wirklich dicht anliegt) wird es vermutlich nicht schaffen dich zu infizieren. Dazu braucht es schon ein minimum an virus-last. (menge)


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, momentan kann man nur noch die Krankheit behandeln, nicht die Pandemie bekämpfen. Dafür brauchts erst einen neuen Impfstoff.


Da rennen wir, wie bei der grippe, nur hinterher. Der sinn der aktuellen impfung ist aber nicht die erkrankung komplett zu verhindern, sondern dich vor der intensiv-station zu bewahren. (das ist schon das ziel, seitdem wir nicht mehr die ur-variante haben und das wird so auch ständig kommuniziert)


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Chef von Pfizer sagt, daß der Impfstoff wirkungslos ist. Ein neuer soll aber ab März bereitstehen.


Also bitte... Und ich dachte schon meine 2 jahre schul-englisch von vor 27 jahren (oder so in der richtung) sind räudig. Aber bei dir schaut es ja ganz dunkel aus. Der sagt nur das, was im fernsehen gesagt wird. 2 dosen bringen gegen omikron nicht viel, 3 dosen eingeschränkt und beides in bezug auf die infektion. dabei senken die 3 dosen die hospitalisierung...


compisucher schrieb:


> Oha, nette Diskussion, die sich hier "im Bundestag" abspielt.
> Angesichts Omridingenskirchen bin ich mittlerweile der Auffassung,
> dass es evtl. sinnvoll ist, diesen Typ einfach mal durchsausen zu lassen.


Ist eine möglichkeit. Ich hoffe nur du bist dir sicher, das du es ohne schäden überlebst wobei bei omikron die chancen wohl recht gut stehen sollen. Wenn du dagegen ernsthaft beeinträchtigt wirst, dann (schon mal sorry dafür, aber das ist ernst gemeint!) wünsche ich dir das du noch vorm eintreffen im krankenhaus ab nibbelst. Das spart schließlich platz, den andere, schwer kranke, dringender benötigen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Mein Bruderherz konnte es nicht lassen und war mit Anhang auf der Aida Nova.
> Die Pressemitteilungen hierzu waren -äh- unpräzise, von wegen und nur 55 Mann  der Besatzung.
> Das ganze gottverdammte Schiff hatte Omrikon und das obwohl alle einen Booster hatten und  ständig Tests machten.


Gibts offizielles oder stammt die aussage nur von deinem bruder, der augenscheinlich deswegen etwas angefressen ist?  (das selbe phänomen wie beim kollegen der auf einer demo war... die polizei zählte 3000 teilnehmer und er glaubt an die 7000 die der veranstalter vermutlich angegeben hat, weil die schlange sooooo lang war  -> ich traue da eher der hochrechnung der polizei)
Und wo wir schonmal dabei sind, wenn alle auf dem schiff infiziert waren würde mich mal die hospitalisierung interessieren. Daraus ließe sich schon ein stück weit ableiten wie gut die impfung gegen schwere verläufe schützt, wenn denn wirklich alle geimpft waren.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die  Impfung hatte scheinbar keinerlei Effekt des Schutzes.


Wie schon geschrieben, gegen die infizierung hilft sie nur bedingt da das virus sich weiter entwickelt hat. (das will auch nur leben!)


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Januar 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja... hab mir das video zwar nicht angesehen, aber gegen dampf hilft nur die große maske mit den dicken filtern.
> Gegen covid bist du mit einer ffp2 oder ffp3 schon ganz gut gerüstet. Das bißchen was da noch durch kommt (wenn die maske auch wirklich dicht anliegt) wird es vermutlich nicht schaffen dich zu infizieren. Dazu braucht es schon ein minimum an virus-last. (menge)


Es geht nicht um den Dampf an sich, sondern darum zu veranschaulichen, wie groß das Volumen der Atmung ist. Klar schützen die Masken, aber sicher nur noch eingeschränkt, wenn man permanent "Corona-Luft" atmet. Dann werden die Viren durch die Maske gedrückt.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da rennen wir, wie bei der grippe, nur hinterher. Der sinn der aktuellen impfung ist aber nicht die erkrankung komplett zu verhindern, sondern dich vor der intensiv-station zu bewahren. (das ist schon das ziel, seitdem wir nicht mehr die ur-variante haben und das wird so auch ständig kommuniziert)


Es gibt keine aktuelle Impfung. Es ist der Impfstoff von Anfang 2020, der mit 95 % einen guten Impfstoff darstellte. 




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also bitte... Und ich dachte schon meine 2 jahre schul-englisch von vor 27 jahren (oder so in der richtung) sind räudig. Aber bei dir schaut es ja ganz dunkel aus. Der sagt nur das, was im fernsehen gesagt wird. 2 dosen bringen gegen omikron nicht viel, 3 dosen eingeschränkt und beides in bezug auf die infektion. dabei senken die 3 dosen die hospitalisierung...


Willst du uns veräppeln? Der ist CEO und Chairman von Pfizer. Der ganz große Boss. Er sagt: "Die zwei Injektionen schützen nur sehr begrenzt vor einer Infektion, wenn überhaupt. Die dritte Injektion (bei Pfizer entspricht dieser "Booster" exakt einer normalen Impfdosis, bei Moderna z.B. hat der "Booster" nur die halbe Menge des Wirkstoffes ) schützt Effektiv vor Krankenhausaufenthalten."
Dein englisch ist also faktisch nicht vorhanden. Aber das spielt eh keine Rolle mehr, er sagt auch, daß im März ein neuer Impfstoff bereit stehen wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Dampf an sich, sondern darum zu veranschaulichen, wie groß das Volumen der Atmung ist. Klar schützen die Masken, aber sicher nur noch eingeschränkt, wenn man permanent "Corona-Luft" atmet. Dann werden die Viren durch die Maske gedrückt.


Als staubmaske (sind auch schon immer ffp2) schützen die dinger 8h... quasi im dauerbetrieb. Für virus würde ich das auf 4h einschränken, aber du hast die ja nicht durchweg 4h auf und wenn du sie zwischendurch trocknest, hält die sicherlich auch etwas länger.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es gibt keine aktuelle Impfung. Es ist der Impfstoff von Anfang 2020, der mit 95 % einen guten Impfstoff darstellte.


Doch, denn der aktuelle covid-impfstoff ist ja nicht komplett wirkungslos, da er vor schwerer erkrankung schützt. (dein immunsystem muß durch die impfung nicht komplett bei null anfangen)


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Willst du uns veräppeln? Der ist CEO und Chairman von Pfizer. Der ganz große Boss. Er sagt: "Die zwei Injektionen schützen nur sehr begrenzt vor einer Infektion, wenn überhaupt. Die dritte Injektion (bei Pfizer entspricht dieser "Booster" exakt einer normalen Impfdosis, bei Moderna z.B. hat der "Booster" nur die halbe Menge des Wirkstoffes ) schützt Effektiv vor Krankenhausaufenthalten."


Ui... Du kannst ja doch wenn du willst. Wieso dann erst die falschaussage?    (ich zitiere dich mal)


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Chef von Pfizer sagt, daß der Impfstoff wirkungslos ist. Ein neuer soll aber ab März bereitstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## compisucher (12. Januar 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist eine möglichkeit. Ich hoffe nur du bist dir sicher, das du es ohne schäden überlebst wobei bei omikron die chancen wohl recht gut stehen sollen. Wenn du dagegen ernsthaft beeinträchtigt wirst, dann (schon mal sorry dafür, aber das ist ernst gemeint!) wünsche ich dir das du noch vorm eintreffen im krankenhaus ab nibbelst. Das spart schließlich platz, den andere, schwer kranke, dringender benötigen.


Ich hatte es schon und habe aktuell 2x Pikse.
Das mit dem Booster überlege ich mir noch - scheint ineffizient zu sein, da kann man auch Gobuli lutschen.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gibts offizielles oder stammt die aussage nur von deinem bruder, der augenscheinlich deswegen etwas angefressen ist?


Es sind derzeit noch mit meinem Bruder  ca. 40 Passagiere in Lissabon in (eher freiwilliger) Quarantäne. Der große Rest ist, obwohl positiv getestet (so weit man das als einzelner Passagier überhaupt beurteilen kann) einfach abgereist.
Es ist nicht angefressen - er hat einen verlängerten Urlaub


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon und habe aktuell 2x Pikse.
> Das mit dem Booster überlege ich mir noch - scheint ineffizient zu sein, da kann man auch Gobuli lutschen.


Gut, ich seh das halt anders. Das immunsystem muß sich den erreger ja merken und das wird auch nicht anders sein, als wenn man stupide z.b. einen text lernen muß. Den kann man sich auch besser merken, je öfters man ihn liest. Analog dazu muß man das immunsystem halt häufiger reizen und, bis zu einem gewissen punkt, wird es sich das auch besser merken. 
Es gibt ja auch andere impfungen die 3x gemacht werden, wobei man dann teils jahrzehnte seine ruhe hat.


compisucher schrieb:


> Es sind derzeit noch mit meinem Bruder  ca. 40 Passagiere in Lissabon in (eher freiwilliger) Quarantäne. Der große Rest ist, obwohl positiv getestet (so weit man das als einzelner Passagier überhaupt beurteilen kann) einfach abgereist.


Covid positiv und abgereist? Fänd ich komisch...   Letztlich braucht man da ja einen "quarantäne-flieger", der zum schluß auch wieder gründlich desinfiziert werden muß. (oder man schippert mit dem ganzen kahn nach bremen oder hamburg)


compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist nicht angefressen - er hat einen verlängerten Urlaub


Also ich wärs. Wenn man selber alles getan hat damit sowas nicht passiert und dann so eine infektionswelle von der crew aus geht...naja... Dazu kommt noch der ärger danach mit ggf. teilerstattung des preises und den verlängerten urlaub muß man dem arbeitgeber auch irgendwie bei bringen... (gut, letzters wäre bei mir nicht das größte problem)


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Covid positiv und abgereist? Fänd ich komisch...   Letztlich braucht man da ja einen "quarantäne-flieger", der zum schluß auch wieder gründlich desinfiziert werden muß. (oder man schippert mit dem ganzen kahn nach bremen oder hamburg)


Das ist nicht nur "komisch", sondern auch grob fahrlässig.

@compisucher : Es mag ja sein das sich alle auf dem Schiff infiziert haben. Aber wieviele  davon waren schwer erkrankt?


----------



## compisucher (12. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur "komisch", sondern auch grob fahrlässig.
> 
> @compisucher : Es mag ja sein das sich alle auf dem Schiff infiziert haben. Aber wieviele  davon waren schwer erkrankt?


Soweit mein Bruder das im Blick hatte = Niemand
Das mit der Abreise war kein Scherz, die ganzen Passagiere sind in Flieger gesetzt worden und nach Hause.
Gilt ja am Flughafen 2G fürn Flug und nicht 2G+ ...


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die landläufige Presse brabbelt nur Lauterboy hinterher und der hat eh keine Ahnung und die Experten sind sich ganz offensichtlich uneinig in der Bewertung.


Lauterbach forscht nicht selbst sondern liest die Quellen selbst.
Er twittert viel mit Quellenangabe, greif mir jetzt mal 3 Tweets raus die zeigen, dass er keine Ahnung hat mit ordentlicher Begründung natürlich.

Sollte nicht schwer sein wenn du so großspurig erklärst, dass er keine Ahnung hat.

Immer wieder wird darüber gemeckert, dass Minister keine Ahnung haben und jetzt haben wir in der Pandemie jemanden der das gelernt hat und jetzt schon wieder solche Kommentare.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Immer wieder wird darüber gemeckert, dass Minister keine Ahnung haben und jetzt haben wir in der Pandemie jemanden der das gelernt hat und jetzt schon wieder solche Kommentare.


Deutschland hat halt mehrere (dutzend) Millionen ehrenamtlicher Bundestrainer, Klimaforscher, Gesundheitsminister, Virologen, ect, mit der normalüblichen Schulbildung von vor 30-50 Jahren und / oder Abschluss in Social Media, Youtube Universität, sowie Werken von Esoterikschwachköpfen wie Rudolf Steiner und Konsorten.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Soweit mein Bruder das im Blick hatte = Niemand


Dann kannst du auch nicht behaupten das die Boosterimpfung nutzlos ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Lauterbach forscht nicht selbst sondern liest die Quellen selbst.
> Er twittert viel mit Quellenangabe, greif mir jetzt mal 3 Tweets raus die zeigen, dass er keine Ahnung hat mit ordentlicher Begründung natürlich.
> 
> Sollte nicht schwer sein wenn du so großspurig erklärst, dass er keine Ahnung hat.


Das Einzige was man Lauterbach "vorwerfen" kann ist, dass er nie als Arzt praktiziert hat.
Also mehr Theoretiker ist.

Aber sonst hat er schon viel Wissen in seinem Fachgebiet.


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lauterbach forscht nicht selbst sondern liest die Quellen selbst.
> Er twittert viel mit Quellenangabe, greif mir jetzt mal 3 Tweets raus die zeigen, dass er keine Ahnung hat mit ordentlicher Begründung natürlich.
> 
> Sollte nicht schwer sein wenn du so großspurig erklärst, dass er keine Ahnung hat.
> ...


Och, das ist nicht schwer:
Lauterbach am 10.01.2022:
Es gibt nicht mehr Psycho-Störungen wg. Lockdowns








						Lauterbach: Nicht mehr Psyche-Störungen wegen Lockdowns
					

Um die Pandemie in den Griff zu bekommen, erlässt die Bundesregierung strenge Maßnahmen. Doch ist die deutsche Corona-Politik auch der Grund für die Zunahme psychischer Erkrankungen in der Bevölkerung? Gesundheitsminister Lauterbach sagt Nein und verweist auf andere Länder.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Meanwhile folgende Meldung am 11.01.2022:
Suizidversuche junger Menschen steigen um 400 Prozent in der Lockdownphase








						Suizidversuche junger Menschen steigen um 400 Prozent
					

Laut einer noch unveröffentlichten Studie der Uniklinik Essen steigt die Zahl der Suizidversuche bei Kindern und Jugendlichen im zweiten Jahr der Pandemie sprunghaft. Gesundheitsminister Lauterbach sieht die Krise insgesamt als Grund und warnt vor voreiligen Schlüssen hinsichtlich der...




					www.n-tv.de
				




Und schon länger her am 04.11.2021:
Pandemie verstärkt DepressionenStudie sieht Zunahme psychischer Probleme








						Studie sieht Zunahme psychischer Probleme
					

Einer OECD-Studie zufolge hat die Corona Pandemie viele Menschen psychisch stark belastet. Existenzängste sorgen für Angststörungen und Depressionen - Betroffene erreicht oft nur unzureichend Hilfe. Die Forderung der Autoren lautet daher, den Fokus stärker auf die mentale Gesundheit zu richten.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Kernfrage:
Wie kann man als Minister öffentlich Dinge sagen, welche die Wissenschaft vor und während seiner Aussage widerlegt?

2 Möglichkeiten:
Er hat überhaupt keine Ahnung davon, was er sagt.
Sein Ministerium hat keine Ahnung von dem, was sie dem Minister als Wortgabe rüberschieben.
Freie Auswahl

Ich bin zu faul, all die Ungereimtheiten der letzten 2 Jahre herauszusuchen, was Lauterbach alles für einen Stuss oder Panikmache bei AnneWill und Konsorten so von sich gegeben hat.
Fakt ist, dass es danach immer wieder relativiert, abgeschwächt oder "falsch interpretiert" dargestellt wurde.
Ich halte gar nix von dem guten Mann in seiner Funktion als Minister.
Der ist nur deswegen auf dem Posten, weil er zuvor ständig in irgendwelchen Dauerwerbesendungen Unterhaltungsgast war.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Januar 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Als staubmaske (sind auch schon immer ffp2) schützen die dinger 8h... quasi im dauerbetrieb. Für virus würde ich das auf 4h einschränken, aber du hast die ja nicht durchweg 4h auf und wenn du sie zwischendurch trocknest, hält die sicherlich auch etwas länger.


Ich nutz nur die OP-Masken. Länger als 10-15 Minuten am Tag trage ich sie eh nicht. Kommen dann mit in die Wäsche.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Doch, denn der aktuelle covid-impfstoff ist ja nicht komplett wirkungslos, da er vor schwerer erkrankung schützt. (dein immunsystem muß durch die impfung nicht komplett bei null anfangen)
> 
> Ui... Du kannst ja doch wenn du willst. Wieso dann erst die falschaussage?    (ich zitiere dich mal)


Als Impfung ist es wirkungslos. Die Verminderung einer Wahrscheinlichkeit eines schweren Verlaufs ist nur ein positiver, normaler Nebeneffekt, der aber dann und nur dann eintritt, wenn das Medikament als Impfstoff bereits versagt hat.


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gut, ich seh das halt anders. Das immunsystem muß sich den erreger ja merken und das wird auch nicht anders sein, als wenn man stupide z.b. einen text lernen muß. Den kann man sich auch besser merken, je öfters man ihn liest. Analog dazu muß man das immunsystem halt häufiger reizen und, bis zu einem gewissen punkt, wird es sich das auch besser merken.
> Es gibt ja auch andere impfungen die 3x gemacht werden, wobei man dann teils jahrzehnte seine ruhe hat.


So funktioniert das Immunsystem nicht. Hat man zu oft mit einem Erreger Kontakt, gewöhnt sich das Immunsystem an  ihn. So läuft die Desensibilisierung bei Allergien. Klar der Booster bringt noch einmal was, aber dauerhaft alle 3 Monate impfen, geht nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Och, das ist nicht schwer:
> Lauterbach am 10.01.2022:
> Es gibt nicht mehr Psycho-Störungen wg. Lockdowns


Mit Verlaub, hast du mehr gelesen als die Überschriften?
Deine Gegenquellen sprechen von mehr Psychischen Störungen wegen der Pandemielage insgesamt und nicht wegen der Lockdowns.
Lauterbach sagt ja eben nicht, dass es nicht mehr Psychische Störungen gibt sondern, dass es an der ganzen Lage liegt und nicht an den Lockdowns selbst.
Das sagt er vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Zunahme psychischer Störungen in Ländern mit weniger strengen Maßnahmen sich nicht großartig unterscheidet.

Deine Argumentation ist alles in allem nicht überzeugend, da deine Quellen deine Behauptungen nicht wiedergeben.


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, hast du mehr gelesen als die Überschriften?
> Deine Gegenquellen sprechen von mehr Psychischen Störungen wegen der Pandemielage insgesamt und nicht wegen der Lockdowns.
> Lauterbach sagt ja eben nicht, dass es nicht mehr Psychische Störungen gibt sondern, dass es an der ganzen Lage liegt und nicht an den Lockdowns selbst.
> Das sagt er vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Zunahme psychischer Störungen in Ländern mit weniger strengen Maßnahmen sich nicht großartig unterscheidet.
> ...


Ja, habe ich und gerade Lauterbach mit seinen öffentlichen Panik-Attacken hat da einen netten Anteil daran, dass sich Jugendliche auch hierzu Lande die Kugel geben.
Das kannst du gerne negieren oder anders sehen, das ist aber meine Sicht der Dinge.
Weniger Panik wäre angebracht.

Er sollte sich lieber mal auf den Hosenboden setzen und schauen, wie er so schnell wie möglich ein nationales Impfregister aufbaut.

Ohne einem solchen braucht man nicht darüber diskutieren, ob man eine Impfpflicht einführt oder nicht.
Ich lebe in 2 Welten, wohnen in Ösiland und meine Firma ist in D.

In Ö. gibt es zumindest schon das Impfregister.
Das hat 1 Jahr gebraucht, um zu funktionieren.
Aktuell beschäftigen die sich mit der praktischen Ausführung.
D. steht da genau bei "0".
Sprich, eine effektive Umsetzung, wenn denn so von allen gewollt, 
wird in D. realistisch nicht vor Ende 2023 erfolgen.
Die ganze aktuelle Diskussion ist jetzt schon Makulatur, weil keiner die Umsetzung proaktiv anstößt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das kannst du gerne negieren oder anders sehen, das ist aber meine Sicht der Dinge.


Du sollst Fakten auf den Tisch legen verdammt nochmal. 
Meinungsbildung anhand Quellenlage bitte.


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du sollst Fakten auf den Tisch legen verdammt nochmal.
> Meinungsbildung anhand Quellenlage bitte.


Habe ich doch, wenn du die Textes anders interpretierst, ist dass nicht mein Problem.

Und wie beurteilst Du "dem" seien Arbeit im Hinblick auf die avisierte Impfpflicht?
Ist schon ganz viel gemacht worden, oder?

Und:
Lass das "verdammt noch mal" und ähnliche Kraftausdrücke weg.
Ich komme Dir nicht so, respektiere Deine Sicht der Dinge und erwarte das Gleiche mir gegenüber.

Seit wann ist es denn verboten, öffentlich zu äußern, ob man einen Minister für gut oder schlecht hält?
Ich halte Habeck und Scholz für gut und komme Anderen auch nicht abfällig rüber, wenn diese eine andere Meinung haben.
Ich wollte eher die Petra Köpping auf dem Posten, weil sie die Dinge viel pragmatischer, logischer und wenig panikbehaftet angeht.

Edit:
Kommt gerad übern Ticker bei der Welt:
Ich bin nicht alleine mit dieser Sicht:








						Suizidversuche Minderjähriger: Scharfe Kritik an Lauterbach-Äußerung - WELT
					

Eine Studie stellt einen Anstieg von Suizidversuchen unter Kindern im Lockdown fest. Der Gesundheitsminister bezweifelt aber einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Lockdown und psychischen Folgen. Teile der Opposition werfen Lauterbach nun eine Relativierung der Entwicklung vor.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Habe ich doch, wenn du die Textes anders interpretierst, ist dass nicht mein Problem.


Nochmal diese Artikel geben das nicht her, ein Welt Artikel der eine Studie erwähnt aber nicht verlinkt übrigens auch nicht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Lass das "verdammt noch mal" und ähnliche Kraftausdrücke weg.


Komm schon, so weichgespült?? 


compisucher schrieb:


> Seit wann ist es denn verboten, öffentlich zu äußern, ob man einen Minister für gut oder schlecht hält?


Ich verbiete dir nichts, könnte ich ja nichtmals, komische Aussage.
Und mich stört halt, dass du unbelegte Gründe anführst, denn es gibt gute Gründe ihn als Mensch oder Politiker nicht zu mögen. Aber ihm zu unterstellen er hätte keine Expertise bzw nichtmals Ahnung was Corona angeht ist halt allen Tatsachen widersprechend.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Januar 2022)

Laut dem Präsidenten des Verfassungsschutzes, das ist Deutschlands Inlandsgeheimdienst, demonstrieren und "spazieren" vor allem "normale Bürger" "ohne Extremismusbezug". Allein am Montag gab es 1000 Veranstaltungen gegen die Corona-Maßnahmen.









						Verfassungsschutz: Rechtsextreme bei Corona-Protesten nicht in der Mehrheit - WELT
					

Der „überwiegende Teil“ seien „normale“ Bürger, erklärt Verfassungsschutz-Präsident Haldenwang. Seine Behörde sieht aber auch Rechtsextremisten, die versuchten, einen prägenden Einfluss zu bekommen. Die Polizei gerät derweil an ihre Belastungsgrenze.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

Das heißt auch nur, dass die sich ansonsten nicht in diesen Kreisen bewegen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin zu faul, all die Ungereimtheiten der letzten 2 Jahre herauszusuchen, was Lauterbach alles für einen Stuss oder Panikmache bei AnneWill und Konsorten so von sich gegeben hat.
> Fakt ist, dass es danach immer wieder relativiert, abgeschwächt oder "falsch interpretiert" dargestellt wurde.
> Ich halte gar nix von dem guten Mann in seiner Funktion als Minister.
> Der ist nur deswegen auf dem Posten, weil er zuvor ständig in irgendwelchen Dauerwerbesendungen Unterhaltungsgast war.


Lauterbach hat mit vielen seiner Einschätzungen und Prognosen Recht gehabt.
Außerdem spricht der Großteil der Bevölkerung ihm Fachkompetenzen zu und er ist aktuell der beliebteste Politiker.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das heißt auch nur, dass die sich ansonsten nicht in diesen Kreisen bewegen.


Das heißt auch, daß nicht alle irgendwelche Impfgegner sind, die an Verschwörungstheorien glauben. Die demonstrieren doch in der Hauptsache gegen die Corona-Maßnahmen, nicht gegen eine Impfpflicht, die es noch gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem spricht der Großteil der Bevölkerung ihm Fachkompetenzen zu


Was nicht von Bedeutung ist. sondern was nachweisbar ist, zumindest in dem Bereich der aktuell am wichtigsten ist hat er die Kompetenz.
Gibt es negatives über Lauterbach? Ja jede Menge muss man kritisch betrachten,
aber das er keine Ahnung hat stimmt nicht.
Munition (mit Quellen) gegen Lauterbach? Gerne doch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ml_QWzkTCOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die demonstrieren doch in der Hauptsache gegen die Corona-Maßnahmen


Aber was hindert sie daran eine Demo anzumelden und eben die Minderheit der Rechtsextremen auszuschließen?
Nichts, niemand hindert sie daran.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber was hindert sie daran eine Demo anzumelden und eben die Minderheit der Rechtsextremen auszuschließen?
> Nichts, niemand hindert sie daran.


Die Demos sind angemeldet und genehmigt. Und wenn wir von "Rechtsextremen" sprechen, haben wir zu bedenken, daß unser politisches Klima derart vergiftet ist, daß es keine Rechten gibt. Man ist entweder "links" oder "rechtsextrem". Wir müssen also annehmen, daß viele der AfDler vom VS zu den "normalen Bürgern" gezählt werden, die sind nämlich einfach nicht extrem. Die schwingen auch nicht alle blaue Fahnen oder geben sich sonst irgendwie zu erkennen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Demos sind angemeldet und genehmigt.


Die gestern in München war es jedenfalls nicht, wie viele andere Spaziergänge auch nicht.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und wenn wir von "Rechtsextremen" sprechen, haben wir zu bedenken, daß unser politisches Klima derart vergiftet ist, daß es keine Rechten gibt


Das ist nun wirklich nicht wahr, für mich persönlich ist Rechts auch kein Kampfbegriff.
Ich spreche hier explizit von Rechtsextremen oder wie würdest du Mitglieder der Partie "Der dritte Weg" oder ähnlichen nennen?
Die AfD ist ja noch die harmloseste Partei deren Mitglieder dort mitlaufen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die gestern in München war es jedenfalls nicht, wie viele andere Spaziergänge auch nicht.


Spazieren gehen ist auch nicht anmelde- und genehmigungspflichtig.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich nicht wahr, für mich persönlich ist Rechts auch kein Kampfbegriff.
> Ich spreche hier explizit von Rechtsextremen oder wie würdest du Mitglieder der Partie "Der dritte Weg" oder ähnlichen nennen?
> Die AfD ist ja noch die harmloseste Partei deren Mitglieder dort mitlaufen.


Vom "dritten Weg" habe ich erst aus dem Wahlomat erfahren. Keine Ahnung, was die wollen, Fakt ist aber, daß eine Partei, die offiziell den Nationalsozialismus anstrebt, in Deutschland verboten wird. Nur Parteien, die sich zur demokratischen Grundordnung bekennen, sind erlaubt. Und um die "Drittreichsler" auszuschließen, muß der Veranstalter dies unternehmen, Teilnehmer haben kein Recht, andere auszuschließen. Dann können sie trotzdem einfach kommen, vorne Schildchen halten und dahinter merkt das niemand. Aber wie viele werden das schon sein?
Rechts sind einfach die Bonzen, links ist das Volk, mehr ist das nicht. Verlange ich beispielsweise Vorzug vor reichen Flüchtlingen, die gerade jeweils 10.000 Euro für die Überfahrt bezahlt haben, ist das links, nicht rechts.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Spazieren gehen ist auch nicht anmelde- und genehmigungspflichtig.


Es sind halt keine Spaziergänge.
Wenn ich dir ins Gesicht schlage komm ich auch nicht damit durch, wenn ich vor Gericht sage,
dass du für mich ein Tier bist und das ja nur Sachbeschädigung ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es sind halt keine Spaziergänge.
> Wenn ich dir ins Gesicht schlage komm ich auch nicht damit durch, wenn ich vor Gericht sage,
> dass du für mich ein Tier bist und das ja nur Sachbeschädigung ist.


Wenn die nur rumlatschen, schon.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Laut dem Präsidenten des Verfassungsschutzes, das ist Deutschlands Inlandsgeheimdienst, demonstrieren und "spazieren" vor allem "normale Bürger" "ohne Extremismusbezug". Allein am Montag gab es 1000 Veranstaltungen gegen die Corona-Maßnahmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich  sind in dem Haufen nicht alle Rechtsextrem.
Ich habe nur ein Problem damit, dass solche Typen neben mir laufen. die offenbar aber nicht.
Ich bin mit der aktuellen Corona Politik auch nicht einverstanden, aber mir käme es nie in den sinn, bei Leuten mitzulaufen, die derartige Ideologien verteilen. Da würde ich eher was eigenes organisieren und dann darauf achten, dass solche Typen nicht dabei sind. 
Und natürlich Maske tragen, wenn so viele zusammen sind.


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

Ich bin kein Freund von den "Spaziergängen".

Allerdings respektiere in die Meinung jener, die der Auffassung sind, sich nicht impfen zu lassen.
Eine freie Gesellschaftsordnung muss das aushalten können.

Die eigentliche Problematik ist, dass Menschen, die aus ihrer Perspektive letztlich für Ihr Grundrecht ihrer körperlichen Unversehrtheit demonstrieren, durch die Teilnahme weniger verfassungsfreundlichen Gruppierungen ganz schnell deren Radikalität mit übernehmen und die -ich nenne es mal- Stigmatisierung durch die restliche Bevölkerung aber auch durch die Medien auch noch dahin gedrängt werden.

Letztlich erziehen wir als Mehrheit (zu der ich mich dazuzähle) eine Minderheit in deren Radikalisierung und fördern mit unser aller Verhalten eine gefährliche Spaltung der Gesellschaft.

Interessant finde ich dabei, dass diese Tendenz eigentlich nur in D. und Ö. in dieser Ausprägung erscheint und so weit informiert auch nur in diesen demokratischen Staaten über eine Impfpflicht diskutiert wird.

Die avisierte Impfpflicht ist nicht der Grund, aber der (un-)bewusste  Auslöser zur Abkehr von unserer Gesellschaftsordnung.

Ich fürchte, der Preis ist langfristig zu hoch, um kurzfristig die letzten 10-20% zu Ihrem Glück zu zwingen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mich täusche...


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Allerdings respektiere in die Meinung jener, die der Auffassung sind, sich nicht impfen zu lassen.
> Eine freie Gesellschaftsordnung muss das aushalten können.


Sind die denn auch dagegen, sich impfen zu lassen, wenn es um Kinderlähmung geht, gegen Pocken, gegen Keuchhusten, gegen TBC, etc.?
Ansonsten ist das doch nur lasches Gelaber.
Was ist so schwer daran, sich gegen eine gefährliche Krankheit impfen zu lassen? Hat man doch bei Kinderlähmung, Pocken, usw. auch gemacht.
Ich kann da echt nur den Kopf schütteln und habe da keinerlei Verständnis mehr. Wegen dieser Leute stehen wir so da wie wir da stehen, Andere Länder sind da deutlich weiter, weil sie eine höhere Impfquote haben.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2022)

... die Impfquote wäre schon höher, wenn nicht
abgelaufener Impfstoff
falsche Dosierung
Kochsalzlösung
und ähnliches. Da sich die Bundesländer nicht einigen können wird es wohl noch einer 5. Welle bedürfen. Leider erwischt es immer die Falschen. 
Es sterben halt immer noch zu wenig Impfgegner an Covid...... Sarkasmus aus. 

Und wenn ich jetzt die Union stänkern höre, was die Neues alles falsch und zu spät machen, dafür hatte die Union seit Anfang des Dilemmas Zeit
was zu bewerkstelligen aber dazu waren sie ja auch nicht in der Lage ......


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

@Threshold:
Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass ich es respektiere, nicht dass ich deren Meinung teile.
Das sind zwei paar Stiefel.

Den letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht.
Wir haben weniger CovidTote trotz höherer Gesamtbevölkerung als z. B. Frankreich oder Italien, die höhere Impfquoten haben.
Ich denke, das ist viel komplexer, Stand Gesundheitswesen, Anteil städt. Bevölkerung, Verhalten im privaten Bereich (Feiern), Begrüßungsrituiale (das franz. Küßschen) usw. etc..
Die Impfquote ist zweifellos ein Grund, aber nicht der alleinige.
Genau aber mit diesem "Schubladendenken" (sorry, war ich auch lange dabei, nix für ungut, werter Threshold) kommen wir aus den Nummer aber nicht mehr heraus.

Edit:
Witzig...
Will hier niemanden verleiten, aber es wird scheinbar Zeit, sich mal ein "Tütchen" zu genehmigen:








						Cannabis könnte vor Corona schützen
					

Die Covid-19-Impfstoffe sind vor mehr als einem Jahr ein großer Durchbruch in der Pandemie. Medikamente gegen die Krankheit gibt es bis heute allerdings nur wenige. US-Forschende schlagen nun Cannabinoide als Vorbeugung und Therapeutikum vor. Sie sollen effektiv und wirksam sein.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Edit 2:
@Threshold :
Der Sascha Lobo im Spiegel hat was geschrieben, was mich bewegt und ich teile seine Auffassung:








						Sascha Lobo: Die Unerträglichkeit der höheren Gewalt
					

Corona ist immer noch da. Die elend lange, quälende Dauerpandemie will einfach kein Ende nehmen. Daran muss doch irgendjemand schuld sein. Oder?




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Allerdings respektiere in die Meinung jener, die der Auffassung sind, sich nicht impfen zu lassen.
> Eine freie Gesellschaftsordnung muss das aushalten können.



Was hat das den mit Mut zu tun, ich bin selber nicht gemipft. Es wurde gesagt es gibt keine Impflicht ich wollte mich impfen lassen. als es dann hieß, es gibt einen lockdown für Ungeimpfte hab ich es bleiben lassen. Aufgrund der Corona Maßnahmen konnte ich mich 2020 nicht von meiner Mutter verabeschieden. Ich lass mich bestimmt nochmal nach Lust und Laune bevormunden. Den Lockdown gab es ja jetzt, wenn das Problem ja nich gelöst ist kann ich nur sagen:"Pecht gehabt".


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

@Veriquitas :
Ich habe nichts über Mut geschrieben?

Aber gutes Beispiel, Dich betreffend. Ich respektiere deine freie Entscheidung, sich nicht impfen zu lassen.
In Deiner Welt ist es richtig, in anderen Welten ist es nicht richtig.

in meiner Welt bin ich in Zweispalt: 2x geimpft und 1x Delta abbekommen.
Auf der rechten Schulter sagt jemand: 
Los, hol den Booster, alleine aus Solidarität

Auf der linken Schulter sagt ein anderer: 
Sinnfrei, du hast soo viele Antikörper (habe ich testen lassen:  1.700 BAU/ml), wo soll da das Zeugs vom Booster eigentlich hin und Omrikon rauscht eh bei dir durch.

So, und nun????

Ich habe echt keine Lust mehr auf den ganzen Mist.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

Scheiß doch auf die Aussagen der Politiker sondern hört auf Medizin und Forschung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2022)

@compisucher 
Du hast ja mit der Infektion den Booster bekommen und die Regelungen werden auch gerade so angepasst dass die, wenn nachweisbar, als solcher gilt. Also kein Widerspruch zur Politik.
@Veriquitas also rein aus Trotz entschieden? Das ist selten ein guter Ratgeber.


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

@Olstyle :
Noch blöder.
Aus Fürsorge für meine MAs habe ich allen, die sich impfen haben lassen (ca. 75% meiner Belegschaft) , einen (damals) kostenpflichtigen Antikörpertest (28 €/MA) gegönnt, um das jeweils persönliche Risiko besser abschätzen zu können.
Da gabs dann welche, die gar keine Antikörper aufgebaut hatten und welche wie mich, die den Bock abgeschossen haben und praktisch "gesättigt" waren.
Delta habe ich trotzdem bekommen...
Na ja, nicht wirklich oder so ähnlich, ich wurde positiv getestet, hatte aber genau "0" Symptome.
Nicht mal einen Schnupfen.
Waren dann 10 Tage Stubenarrest und anschließendes Freitesten.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> also rein aus Trotz entschieden? Das ist selten ein guter Ratgeber.



Naja es war ja logisch sich dann nicht impfen zu lassen. Soll das ne Art Gehorsamstest sein ? Geimpfte werden nicht getestet, sondern nur Ungeimpfte ? Obwohl Geimpfte Corona trotzdem weitergeben und die Ungeimpften sollten dann in den Lockdown. Das ist einfach Unsinn. 

Wenn für Leute die Lösung 50x mal impfen ist können die das ja tun. Ich hab mich 2 Jahre lange streng an Regeln gehalten, ich war nur 1 mal auf den Geburtstag meiner Schwester, die sonstige Zeit hab ich Zuhause verbracht gelernt und sonstwas. 

Ich würde mal vorschlagen Tabakwaren aus den Geschäften zu entfernen die Schaden nemlich der Lunge, bestimmt gefährlicher als nicht geimpft zu sein.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Immer wieder wird darüber gemeckert, dass Minister keine Ahnung haben und jetzt haben wir in der Pandemie jemanden der das gelernt hat und jetzt schon wieder solche Kommentare.



Viel von seiner "Ahnung" ist auch Interpretation, manches ein wenig anmassend - und haetten die Medien ihn nicht aufgebaut (es geht das Geruecht, er haette mit Lanz in einer WG gelebt), waere er heute immer noch launiger Fliegentraeger ohne Verantwortung.

So ist er z. B. zwar durchaus Arzt, Ja. Konkret hat er zwischen 1982 und 1989 in Aachen, Duesseldorf und Texas Humanmedizin studiert. Die Approbation - also die Zulassung als Arzt - hat er aber erst 2010 erhalten, als er laengst Berufspolitiker war. Lauterbach ist also, Achtung Wortwitz, praktischer Arzt ohne praktische Erfahrung. Das bedeutet nun nicht notwendigerweise, dass er ein schlechter Arzt ist - es laesst aber den Sockel, auf den man ihn stellt und auf dem es ihm auch sichtlich gut gefaellt, etwas weniger hoch erscheinen.

Und apropos Sockel. Er wurde (inzwischen ist das nicht mehr der Fall) gerne als "Epidemiologe" anmoderiert und hat das auch selbst nie geradegerueckt. Tatsaechlich hat er aber an der Harvard Public School of Health in Boston "Health Policy and Management" studiert und darin auch einen Dr. sc. inne. Die Abschlussarbeit umfasst mit Vorwort, Inhaltsverzeichnis und Quellennachweis 117 Seiten; einen (eher nichtssagenden) Auszug daraus gibt es bei ihm selbst zu besichtigen. Fun Fact - meine Frau lernt u. a. in ihrem Universitaetsklinikum Pflegekraefte an. Um sich dafuer zu qualifizieren, musste sie selbst eine 1jaehrige Zusatzausbildung absolvieren und u. a. mehrere Hausarbeiten und eine Abschlussarbeit schreiben. Die war laenger.

Fazit - verfuegt Lauterbach ueber genug Sachverstand, um die Studien, die er inhaliert, zu verstehen? Hoffentlich. Macht das einen Epidemiologen aus ihm? Noe.

Und noch ein "apropos" hinterher.  Der Sozialdemokrat (!) Lauterbach findet neben dem Lesen von Studien zwar noch Zeit, Buecher ueber das Zwei-Klassen-Gesundheitssystem in Deutschland zu schreiben - darauf, dass er einen gut dotierten und ihn scheinbar nicht all zu sehr beanspruchenden Vorstandsposten bei den Rhoen-Kliniken hatte, wurde er aber nicht so gerne angesprochen und insbesondere zur Hoehe seines Salaers gab er sich recht zugeknoepft - obwohl er ansonsten scheinbar nichts so sehr liebt wie: Airtime. 2013 hat er das Gremium dann (der Aussenwirkung wegen?) verlassen. Seine Einkommensnachweise bei Abgeordnetenwatch sind traditionell eher duenn (Einstufungen statt konkreter Zahlen) und bestehen aktuell vor allem aus Nachmeldungen - obwohl niemand! sonst 2021 so oft in Talkshows zu besichtigen war.

Das Relativieren von Aussagen, die mit seiner Agenda ueber Kreuz liegen, ist bei Kalle Unwirsch uebrigens nicht neu. In der Pandemie hat er wiederholt solchen Aussagen oder Studien in plakativen Einzeilern widersprochen, die ihm nicht passten und z. B. englische Wissenschaftler ueber die Infektioesitaet von Delta (also quasi die englische Variante) belehrt und spanische Behoerden implizit des Verfaelschens von Inzidenzen bezichtigt. Im Wahlkampf verstieg er sich sogar zu der Aussage, Cannabis sei mit Heroin verunreinigt - was von Strafverfolgungbehoerden als Mythos bezeichnet wurde. Man koennte auch sagen: Verschwoerungsgeschwurbel.

Um Olaf Scholz mache ich mir wenig Sorgen - wenn der seinem Muster treu bleibt, hat er in spaetestens einem Vierteljahr eh wieder vergessen, dass er Kanzler ist. Aber Lauterbach ist eine schwere Hypothek.

P. S. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange das hier steht - formal sind ja Corona-Diskussionen unerwuenscht. Es waere nur schoen, wenn dann konsequenmt durchgewischt wuerde und nicht selektiv.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich  sind in dem Haufen nicht alle Rechtsextrem.
> Ich habe nur ein Problem damit, dass solche Typen neben mir laufen. die offenbar aber nicht.
> Ich bin mit der aktuellen Corona Politik auch nicht einverstanden, aber mir käme es nie in den sinn, bei Leuten mitzulaufen, die derartige Ideologien verteilen. Da würde ich eher was eigenes organisieren und dann darauf achten, dass solche Typen nicht dabei sind.
> Und natürlich Maske tragen, wenn so viele zusammen sind.


Ich habe mir schon viele Videos von Demos gegen Corona-Maßnahmen angeschaut. Die gibts zuhauf auf Youtube. Letztes Jahr gab es ein paar Schwarz-Weiß-Rote Fahnen, die mischten sich aber friedlich mit Fahnen der Türkei, Russlands, der USA, EU und weiteren. Die Trump-gläubigen AfDler hatten viele US-Banner dabei aber auch russische, bei dieser Frage ist die AfD geteilt, Gauland z.B. bekannte sich klar zur Nato. Kennedy sprach und erklärte Google zum Hersteller von Impfstoffen. Was ich da nicht gesehen habe, waren Nazis. Im letzten vor ein paar Tagen war ein Schwarzer unter den Demonstranten. Antifa marschierte auf und skandierte lautstark und am Thema vorbei ihre italienischen Sprüche gegen Faschismus. Der Schwarze wurde zum Nazi erklärt. Die Polizei kam gerade noch rechtzeitig um eine Eskalation zu vermeiden. Vom dritten Weg oder anti-demokratischer Haltung habe ich jedoch nie etwas gesehen, im Gegenteil: Demokratie und Grundgesetz sind Schlüsselbegriffe bei solchen Demos.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> in meiner Welt bin ich in Zweispalt: 2x geimpft und 1x Delta abbekommen.
> Auf der rechten Schulter sagt jemand:
> Los, hol den Booster, alleine aus Solidarität
> 
> ...


Aktuell wird zweimal geimpft und genesen auch mit geboostert gleichgesetzt.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Januar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange das hier steht - formal sind ja Corona-Diskussionen unerwuenscht. Es waere nur schoen, wenn dann konsequenmt durchgewischt wuerde und nicht selektiv.


Da werfe ich mal kurz was ein:

Aktuell ist diese Diskussion hier, gefühlt die allererste seit Beginn der Pandemie, die tatsächlich ziemlich *sachlich und in vernünftigem Tonfall geführt wird*. Gänzlich ohne das Abdriften in Polemik, Geschwurbel oder sonstiges Unerwünschtes.

Solange das so bleibt, darf hier von mir aus weiter darüber diskutiert werden. 

Ich denke @Olstyle sieht das ähnlich? Du liest und schreibst hier ja mit


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2022)

Die eigentliche Frage der nächsten Monate ist die Exitstrategie aus der Pandemie,. Das Virus wird endemisch werden und wird wohl noch sehr lange zirkulieren. Spanien geht ja gerade dazu über COVID wie die Grippe zu behandeln, aber die haben Impfquoten bei 90% und damit eine weitgehenden Schutz vor schweren Erkrankungen. 

Wer den Sinn der Impfung anzweifelt, dem empfehle ich die Grafik der Fälle und Toten in Spanien:









						Spain: WHO Coronavirus Disease (COVID-19) Dashboard With Vaccination Data
					

Spain Coronavirus(COVID-19) statistics. Total and daily confirmed cases and deaths.




					covid19.who.int
				




Aber auch Deutschland wird sich fragen müssen wie man zur Normalität zurück kommt. Und auch die Impfgegner müssen sich fragen, ob sie nicht Teil des Problems sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

Erstmal müssen in Deutschland noch mehr geboostert werden.
Und der Omikron Impfstoff fehlt auch.
Ugur Sahin meinte das man damit frühestens im März rechnen kann.
Danach kann man über eine Exit-Strategie nachdenken.
Aber es kommt auch drauf an was zukünftig noch für Mutationen auftauchen.


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erstmal müssen in Deutschland noch mehr geboostert werden.
> Und der Omikron Impfstoff fehlt auch.
> Ugur Sahin meinte das man damit frühestens im März rechnen kann.
> Danach kann man über eine Exit-Strategie nachdenken.
> Aber es kommt auch drauf an was zukünftig noch für Mutationen auftauchen.


Das sehe ich gravierend anderes. Es zeigt sich ja, dass auch die zweifache Impfung guten Schutz vor einem schweren Verlauf bietet. Wir können nicht immer weiter im 3 Monatsrhythmus boostern. Man wird lernen müssen mit dem Virus zu leben.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht.
> Wir haben weniger CovidTote trotz höherer Gesamtbevölkerung als z. B. Frankreich oder Italien, die höhere Impfquoten haben.
> Ich denke, das ist viel komplexer, Stand Gesundheitswesen, Anteil städt. Bevölkerung, Verhalten im privaten Bereich (Feiern), Begrüßungsrituiale (das franz. Küßschen) usw. etc..


Wir haben anfangs es besser gemacht als die genannten Länder. Aber wir haben schlicht geschlafen. als die Zahlen im Sommer niedrig waren, hat die Politik schon vom Ende der Pandemie gesprochen.
Damals hätte man viel mehr in eine Impfkampagne stecken sollen, inklusive 2G Regel in allen Bereichen.
Aber weil ja im September Wahlen waren, passierte gar nichts und jetzt wird seit Monaten über eine Impfpflicht gesprochen, die aber nicht kommen wird. Also wieder nur Gelaber.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Impfquote ist zweifellos ein Grund, aber nicht der alleinige.
> Genau aber mit diesem "Schubladendenken" (sorry, war ich auch lange dabei, nix für ungut, werter Threshold) kommen wir aus den Nummer aber nicht mehr heraus.


Letztendlich muss man sich fragen, wieso die Impfquote bei uns so niedrig ist?
Liegt es an der Aufklärung? Ich denke, dass man die Hausärzte ausgesperrt hatte, war schon mal ein Fehler.
Man hätte sie direkt mit einbinden müssen und dass natürlich überall geimpft werden kann.
Und wenn ich heute die Belegungen in den Covid Stationen sehe, wo eben die Mehrzahl ungeimpfte sind, ist da ein Trend zu sehen. Mit einer Impfung wäre das deutlich weniger.
Jetzt ist der Zug abgefahren. Die Leute, die sich nicht impfen lassen wollen, würden vermutlich eher an Covid sterben als sich impfen lassen.
Und Telegram verbieten bringt eh nichts. Verschwörungsidealisten erreichst du eh nicht mehr. Da bringt eine Impfpflicht auch nichts.


compisucher schrieb:


> Edit 2:
> @Threshold :
> Der Sascha Lobo im Spiegel hat was geschrieben, was mich bewegt und ich teile seine Auffassung:
> 
> ...


Mich interessieren die Aussagen von Querdenken und anderen Spinnern jetzt nicht. Die Fehler sind in der Politik zu suchen, dort muss mehr getan werden.
Guck dir das mit dem Boostern an. Geboosterte kommen überall rein und brauchen keinen Negativtest.
Das ist politische Willkür, denn geboosterte sind genauso Überträger wie alle anderen auch. 
Man muss mehr für die Impfung werben und erklären, dass sie sicher und gut ist.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sehe ich gravierend anderes. Es zeigt sich ja, dass auch die zweifache Impfung guten Schutz vor einem schweren Verlauf bietet.


Die Zweifachimpfungen schützen meines Wissens nicht gerade gut vor Omikron.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wir können nicht immer weiter im 3 Monatsrhythmus boostern. Man wird lernen müssen mit dem Virus zu leben.


Wenn man einen, gegen Omikron angepassten Impfstoff hat, hält der erstmal länger.
Auch auch danach... spätestens im Herbst kommen neue Mutationen... dafür muß man auch wieder neu anpassen.
Ich denke 1-2 impfen im Jahr wird die Regel bleiben.


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Zweifachimpfungen schützen meines Wissens nicht gerade gut vor Omikron.


Der Ansteckung nein, bei der schweren Erkrankung schützt die zweifach Impfung durchaus. Und man wird sich gerade beim Omikron-Booster sehr genau Gedanken machen müssen, wann man den gibt. Will ich das wieder 3 Monate nach dem letzten Booster machen, dürfte der Schutz pünktlich zum nächsten Winter nach lassen. Strecke ich den Abstand zum letzten Booster auf 9 Monate, erreiche ich einen guten Schutz im kommenden Winter und komme langsam in einen sinnvollen Jahresrythmus.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir das mit dem Boostern an. Geboosterte kommen überall rein und brauchen keinen Negativtest.
> Das ist politische Willkür, denn geboosterte sind genauso Überträger wie alle anderen auch.



Tja das wurde letztes Jahr anders kommuniziert und zwar so das Geimpfte die besseren Menschen sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Ansteckung nein, bei der schweren Erkrankung schützt die zweifach Impfung durchaus.


Hier steht etwas anderes: Die Boosterimpfung wirkt auch gegen Omikron – aber nicht so stark

"Kaum messbare Antikörperaktivität gegen Omikron." nach Zweifachimpfung steht da.


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Tja das wurde letztes Jahr anders kommuniziert und zwar so das Geimpfte die besseren Menschen sind.


Lass doch die Polemik. Geimpfte hatten eine deutlich niedrigere Wahrscheinlichkeit sich anzustecken, als Ungeimpfte, dadurch sah man das Risiko für sie und durch sie als geringer an.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

Die Kommunikation und das Handeln war trotzdem falsch, nur Ungeimpfte zu testen. Das macht es lange noch nicht richtig und völlig zu Recht wird das kritisiert das man Gemimpfte nicht testet.


----------



## seahawk (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier steht etwas anderes: Die Boosterimpfung wirkt auch gegen Omikron – aber nicht so stark
> 
> "Kaum messbare Antikörperaktivität gegen Omikron." nach Zweifachimpfung steht da.







__





						Laden…
					





					assets.publishing.service.gov.uk
				




Daten aus England zeigen immer noch 65% Schutz bei zweifach geimpften Personen.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Kommunikation und das Handeln war trotzdem falsch, nur Ungeimpfte zu testen. Das macht es lange noch nicht richtig und völlig zu Recht wird das kritisiert das man Gemimpfte nicht testet.



Ist die Vorgabe nicht den Eingriff in der die persönlichen Freiheiten zu minimieren?


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> in meiner Welt bin ich in Zweispalt: 2x geimpft und 1x Delta abbekommen.
> Auf der rechten Schulter sagt jemand:
> Los, hol den Booster, alleine aus Solidarität
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist wie lange die Infektion mit Delta her ist.
In der Regel wird nach einer Infektion ein halbes Jahr nicht geimpft.

Wenn es schon länger her ist, solltest du dir den Booster holen, denn dann sind die Antikörper wohl auch wieder runter.

Zumal die Zahl der Antikörper alleine nichts sagt, wenn die womöglich nicht richtig passen.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Kommunikation und das Handeln war trotzdem falsch, nur Ungeimpfte zu testen. Das macht es lange noch nicht richtig und völlig zu Recht wird das kritisiert das man Gemimpfte nicht testet.



Die Frage ist ja immer ob gar nicht getestet wird, ober einfach die Selbsttest ausreichen.

Wir testen uns vor der Arbeit auch noch regelmäßig, und bekommen die Tests dafür gestellt, obwohl alle geimpft sind und die meisten nur 1-2 Tage pro Woche ins Büro kommen.


---------------

Um mal wieder zur Politik zu kommen:
Was ist eigentlich mit den Parteien im Saarland los?
Erst ist die Wahlliste der Grünen bei der Bundestagswahl ungültig und nun die der AfD für die Landtagswahl, 
was zur Folge hat(te), dass die Parteien nicht gewählt werden können.
Und damit auch deutliche Verluste bei den Zweitstimmen insgesamt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir testen uns vor der Arbeit auch noch regelmäßig, und bekommen die Tests dafür gestellt, obwohl alle geimpft sind und die meisten nur 1-2 Tage pro Woche ins Büro kommen.


Wir auch. 3 mal die Woche obwohl fast alle geboostert sind.
Aber die Selbsttests werden unter Aufsicht durchgeführt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Tja das wurde letztes Jahr anders kommuniziert und zwar so das Geimpfte die besseren Menschen sind.


Das ist natürlich Unsinn.
Das dilemma ist eben, dass ungeimpfte eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen schweren Krankheitsverlauf haben. Daher sollte man sich impfen lassen. Dass geimpfte ansteckend sein können, ist ja keine Neuigkeit der letzten Tage.
Und dass die Impfstoffe funktionieren, zeigt die Statistik.
Daher ist es für mich unverständlich, dass man sich nicht impfen lässt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daher ist es für mich unverständlich, dass man sich nicht impfen lässt.


Für mich auch. Alleine die Fakten und Logik sprechen für die Impfung.
Welche haben Angst das sie eine Herzmuskelentzündung bekommen können.
Ja die kann man kriegen. Aber statistisch gesehen nur sehr selten.
Wenn man (ungeimpft) an Corona erkrankt, ist dafür die Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein vielfaches höher.
Das gleiche gilt für Thrombosen.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich auch. Alleine die Fakten und Logik sprechen für die Impfung.



Ja für die Impfung aber nicht jedes halbe Jahr impfen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Lauterbach ist also, Achtung Wortwitz, praktischer Arzt ohne praktische Erfahrung. Das bedeutet nun nicht notwendigerweise, dass er ein schlechter Arzt ist - es laesst aber den Sockel, auf den man ihn stellt und auf dem es ihm auch sichtlich gut gefaellt, etwas weniger hoch erscheinen.


Wenn jemand direkt nach seinem Studium in die Forschung geht und danach in die Politik hat er natürlich keine praktische Erfahrung als Arzt. Wäre es jetzt qualifizierter hätte er 20 Jahre als Hausarzt gejobbt?
Reine Nebelbombe

Es geht ja um das Thema Ahnung schon vergessen?

Der Rest deines Posts naja zeichnet sich durch das fehlen sämtlicher Quellen aus.
Manches wird auch in dem von mir verlinkten Video erwähnt, anderes solltest du nachliefern um deine Argumentation zu untermauern.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Tja das wurde letztes Jahr anders kommuniziert und zwar so das Geimpfte die besseren Menschen sind.


Aus dem Blickwinkel "Solidarsystem im Gesundheitsbereich" ist das auch vollkommen richtig.
Gilt auch für Nichtraucher, Menschen die auf ihre Ernährung achten etc

Wir können Menschen nicht in ein Korsett stecken und sie zu allem zwingen, aber wir befinden uns in einer Notlage,
daher halte ich das für vollkommen richtig. 


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja für die Impfung aber nicht jedes halbe Jahr impfen.


Wo ist das Problem? Hast du Angst, dass das immer so bleiben wird?


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da werfe ich mal kurz was ein:
> 
> Aktuell ist diese Diskussion hier, gefühlt die allererste seit Beginn der Pandemie, die tatsächlich ziemlich *sachlich und in vernünftigem Tonfall geführt wird*. Gänzlich ohne das Abdriften in Polemik, Geschwurbel oder sonstiges Unerwünschtes.
> 
> ...


Merci werter chill_eule,

ich denke, wenn man sich konstruktiv auseinandersetzt, evtl. sich auch gegenseitig erzählt, wie es einem geht und eben nicht gleich feindliche Lager aufbaut, dann profitieren doch alle ein wenig.
Sei es, dass sich der eine oder andere Nicht-Geimpfte es sich doch noch anders überlegt und der eine oder andere Geimpfte zumindest soweit ein Verständnis entwickelt, dass es im jeweiligen persönlichen Umfeld eines Nicht-Geimpfen durchaus Gründe geben mag, warum er sich nicht impfen lässt.
Diese Diskussionskultur ist overall leider unserer Gesellschaft abhanden gekommen.
Sofern sich hier alle am Riemen reissen, sollte es unter den wachsamen Augen der Moderation durchaus möglich sein, hier einen Beitrag zur gesellschaftlichen Befriedung zu leisten.

Ich gab weiter oben ganz offen zu, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich mir den Booster gönnen soll.
Nüchterne Sachargumente ohne Polemik wie jene von DKK007 helfen mir dabei, dies positiv zu sehen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie lange die Infektion mit Delta her ist.
> In der Regel wird nach einer Infektion ein halbes Jahr nicht geimpft.
> 
> Wenn es schon länger her ist, solltest du dir den Booster holen, denn dann sind die Antikörper wohl auch wieder runter.
> ...


Die Delta-Positiv-Testung war am 07. Oktober, recht genau  10 Wochen nach der 2. Impfung.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich gab weiter oben ganz offen zu, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich mir den Booster gönnen soll.


Du bist doppelt geimpft und genesen, also hat dein Immunsystem sich 3 mal damit beschäftigen müssen. Wie bei den Geboosterten.
Also warum solltest du dich jetzt boostern lassen? Das ist tatsächlich eine gute Frage, die keiner hier beantworten kann. *Laienhaft *auf Basis des Gelesenen und Gehörten würde ich sagen, dass du tendenziell besser dran bist als die 3 fach Geimpften ohne Infektion.
Aber bei einem geupdateten Omikron Impfstoff sollte man sich die Frage nochmal stellen.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aus dem Blickwinkel "Solidarsystem im Gesundheitsbereich" ist das auch vollkommen richtig.
> Gilt auch für Nichtraucher, Menschen die auf ihre Ernährung achten etc
> 
> Wir können Menschen nicht in ein Korsett stecken und sie zu allem zwingen, aber wir befinden uns in einer Notlage,
> daher halte ich das für vollkommen richtig.



Das Alter und der Lebenstil trägt dazu maßgeblich dazu bei, man kann trotz Imfpung einen schweren Verlauf haben. Der gesunde Lebenstil wird das wohl höher aufwiegen als nur geimpft zu sein. Das Gesammte zählt, also falsch kommuniziert. Dazu, ja so nen bischen wirkt die Impfung gegen die Ansteckung aber doch nicht richtig, war schon so gut wie gelogen.

Vollkommen richtig sofort abzunehmen bei Übergewicht, Verzicht auf Alkohol und so weiter.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Hast du Angst, dass das immer so bleiben wird?



Das Problem ist die Wirksamkeit und immer neue Impfstoffe.


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist doppelt geimpft und genesen, also hat dein Immunsystem sich 3 mal damit beschäftigen müssen. Wie bei den Geboosterten.
> Also warum solltest du dich jetzt boostern lassen? Das ist tatsächlich eine gute Frage, die keiner hier beantworten kann. *Laienhaft *auf Basis des Gelesenen und Gehörten würde ich sagen, dass du tendenziell besser dran bist als die 3 fach Geimpften ohne Infektion.
> Aber bei einem geupdateten Omikron Impfstoff sollte man sich die Frage nochmal stellen.


Weil der gesellschaftliche Druck zum Boostern da ist und ich ihn besonders beruflich spüre.
Das Argument, ich hatte es ja und war davor brav impfen zieht leider nicht, viel blocken da ab, was bedrückend ist und mich frustriert und ich den gesellschaftlichen Konsens gerne zurück hätte.
Mein, nennen wir es Instinkt, sagt mir, ich solle noch bis zum update warten bzw. schauen, ob ich es in der Omrikon Welle nicht noch mal bekomme.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja für die Impfung aber nicht jedes halbe Jahr impfen.


Wird auch nicht sein. Corona wird sich so weit entwickeln, dass es jährlich eine Impfung für Mutationen geben wird. Man kann die Impfung mitnehmen, muss aber nicht. Wer Risikogruppe ist, nimmt die Impfung mit. 
Meine Eltern lassen sich jedes Jahr gegen Grippe impfen. Hat ihnen nicht geschadet und Grippe hatten sie noch nie.
Dass jetzt alle von Boostern reden, liegt doch letztendlich nur daran, dass die Regierung keine Ahnung hat, was sie machen soll und weil sie nicht dumm dastehen will, macht sie jetzt Werbung für die dritte Impfung und im Herbst wird es dann die vierte Impfung sein.
Im Grunde genommen braucht es Medikamente.
HIV ist durch die Medikamente eingedämmt. Klar kann man sich infizieren, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist extrem gering und an Aids stirbt keiner mehr, der die Medikamente hat.
Das gleiche  gilt für Hepatitis. Medikament und gut.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> HIV ist durch die Medikamente eingedämmt. Klar kann man sich infizieren, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist extrem gering und an Aids stirbt keiner mehr, der die Medikamente hat.


Wobei man HIV nicht mit Corona direkt vergleichen kann. Die Übertragungswege sind andere.
Aber stimmt schon... durch Medikamente muß quasi niemand mehr dran sterben.
Ich hoffe das es bei Corona in die selbe Richtung geht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei man HIV nicht mit Corona direkt vergleichen kann. Die Übertragungswege sind andere.
> Aber stimmt schon... durch Medikamente muß quasi niemand mehr dran sterben.
> Ich hoffe das es bei Corona in die selbe Richtung geht.


Klar, HIV ist ein völlig anderer Virus als Corona aber mir ging es um die Medikamente.
Mit wirksamen Medikamenten  wird auch Covid kein Problem mehr sein.
Du fühlst dich schlapp oder so, gehst zum Arzt, er stellt fest, dass du mit der Omega Epsilon Variante infiziert bist, verschreibt dir eine Salbe und gut.
Nichtsdestotrotz  finde ich es schon erstaunlich, wie schnell man einen Impfstoff entwickeln konnte. Man stelle sich vor, man hätte bis heute nichts -- was hätten wir für Todeszahlen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der gesunde Lebenstil wird das wohl höher aufwiegen als nur geimpft zu sein.


Nein, wenn wir nicht von wirklich kranken Menschen reden um Größenordnungen nicht. Zudem ist es ja kein entweder oder, die Effekte kombinieren sich ja.
Wie dein Immunsystem mit einem ihm unbekanntem Virus klar kommt ist zudem sehr individuell (aber immer schlechter als wenn es durch eine Impfung vorgewarnt wurde). Hab ich selbst bei einem Arbeitskollegen und mir erlebt: Selbes Alter, vergleichbarer Lebenswandel, selbe Mutation (er hat mich angesteckt), einer lag Wochen flach, einer hatte bis auf den Positiv-Test mit durchaus ordentlichem CT nichts gemerkt. Ihn hat die Impfung später auch nochmal mehr mitgenommen -> das Virus liegt ihm halt nicht. Aber von aussen sehen kann man das halt nicht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, HIV ist ein völlig anderer Virus als Corona aber mir ging es um die Medikamente.
> Mit wirksamen Medikamenten  wird auch Covid kein Problem mehr sein.


Ja das hoffe ich auch.


Threshold schrieb:


> Du fühlst dich schlapp oder so, gehst zum Arzt, er stellt fest, dass du mit der Omega Epsilon Variante infiziert bist, verschreibt dir eine Salbe und gut.


Wohl eher Tabletten als eine Salbe.


Threshold schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz  finde ich es schon erstaunlich, wie schnell man einen Impfstoff entwickeln konnte. Man stelle sich vor, man hätte bis heute nichts -- was hätten wir für Todeszahlen.


An den Impfstoffen wurde aber schon länger geforscht als in den Medien kolportiert.
Im Fernsehen haben sie die Tage gesagt schon seit ca. 15 Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wohl eher Tabletten als eine Salbe.


Das mit der Salbe war auch nur ein Gag.   
Kennst du das nicht? Du hast da was und gehst zum Arzt und am Ende verschreibt er dir irgendeine Salbe, die aber nur homöopathischer Natur ist.
Da weiß man denn gleich, dass du einen tollen Arzt hast.   


RyzA schrieb:


> An den Impfstoffen wurde aber schon länger geforscht als in den Medien kolportiert.
> Im Fernsehen haben sie die Tage gesagt schon seit ca. 15 Jahren.


Seit 15 Jahren forschen sie an mRMA Impfstoffen. die Technologie ist also nicht neu, trotzdem verbreitet sich der Mythos weiter, dass der Impfstoff deine Gene verändert, was natürlich Unsinn ist.
Deswegen muss weiter  aufgeklärt werden. Aber die sollten keine Virologen in Klassenzimmer oder PKs schicken, das sollten von Typen gemacht werden wie Peter Lustig, einer meiner Kindheitshelden. Der konnte gut erklären.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen muss weiter  aufgeklärt werden. Aber die sollten keine Virologen in Klassenzimmer oder PKs schicken, das sollten von Typen gemacht werden wie Peter Lustig, einer meiner Kindheitshelden. Der konnte gut erklären.


Oder Ranga Yogeshwar oder Harald Lesch.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Ranga Yogeshwar oder Harald Lesch.


Rangar kennt leider keiner und Harald Lesch ist bei vielen  unten durch. Guck dir die ganzen Hater  bei Terra X an. Egal welches Video Harald macht, er wird immer gedisst. 
Ich würde Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim vorziehen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim vorziehen.


Die kennt man doch noch weniger.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die kennt man doch noch weniger.


Die wird gerade aufgebaut. Ich denke, dass sie Lesch im ZDF beerben wird, wenn der in Rente geht.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim vorziehen.


Die ist toll! 

MAITHINK-X FTW!


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Weil der gesellschaftliche Druck zum Boostern da ist und ich ihn besonders beruflich spüre.


Inwiefern? Rechtlich ist die Situation klar und das Argument bis zum Update warten ist echt valide.


compisucher schrieb:


> Mein, nennen wir es Instinkt, sagt mir, ich solle noch bis zum update warten bzw. schauen, ob ich es in der Omrikon Welle nicht noch mal bekomme.


Andererseits kann ich das auch nicht verstehen, welche Nachteile vermutest du denn wenn du den Booster nimmst?
Also bei dir stehe ich argumentativ wirklich zwischen 2 Stühlen. 
Du nennst valide Gründe warum du ihn nicht brauchst sagst aber, dass du einen Druck spürst dich boostern zu
lassen und dann sehe ich keinen Grund es nicht zu tun. Haben ist besser als brauchen.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der gesunde Lebenstil wird das wohl höher aufwiegen als nur geimpft zu sein.


Nein nicht wirklich, ich bin Anfang 20 und kenn genug gesunde und sportliche Leute in meinem Alter die Covid gar nicht gut vertragen haben und es noch Monate später spüren und das ohne KH Aufenthalt (das ist per Definition ein milder Verlauf!).
Die Probleme mit der Impfung, sofern es sie denn gab, haben sich im Zeitraum von 24 Stunden abgespielt.

Dein Argument, dass du dich über die Politik ärgerst okay, aber das ist doch kein Grund sämtliche medizinischen Ratschläge in den Wind zu schlagen? Also wirklich nicht, ich hör doch auch nicht damit auf die Bahn zu nutzen weil Scheuer Mist gebaut hat.


----------



## compisucher (13. Januar 2022)

@Sparanus :
Als Arbeitgeber muss ich einerseits Vorbildfunktion für meine MAs sein und anderseits bin ich z. T. abhängig von Auftraggebern, die leider kein all zu liberale Einstellung haben.
Das alleine ist schon ein Spagat und der Fakt, dass ich meine Nicht-Geimpften MAs weiterhin "normal" behandle, allen MAs die Tests bezahle (5xAntigen und 2xPCR in der Woche), für Homeoffice sorge, soweit es möglich ist, drückt mich gesellschaftlich in eine Ecke, in der ich eigentlich nicht sein möchte und es mir niemals vorstellen konnte, dort zu sein.

Das normalste der Welt, dass alle Menschen gleich behandelt werden sollten, ist mit der Pandemie komplett ausgehebelt und in meiner kleinen Beobachtungswelt werden beide Seiten immer radikaler in ihren Einstellungen.
Dieser Riss geht durch Familien, Freunde, Vereine, durch alles, was uns als Menschen eigentlich ausmacht.
Das ist einfach nur krank und abnormal.
Ich stehe da eigener Maßen fassungslos davor und kann kaum damit umgehen.
Im Moment würde ich am liebsten einschlafen und nie wieder aufwachen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das normalste der Welt, dass alle Menschen gleich behandelt werden sollten, ist mit der Pandemie komplett ausgehebelt und in meiner kleinen Beobachtungswelt werden beide Seiten immer radikaler in ihren Einstellungen.


Quarantäne, Pflichten für bestimmte Impfungen etc sind nichts neues, nur das Ausmaß ist anders.
Außerdem ist nur gleiches auch gleich zu behandeln.
Die Einführung der Duldungspflicht hat hier in der Kaserne zumindest jede Diskussion beendet
und es hat sich kein Unfrieden ausgebreitet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Private Kontaktverbote waren auch wirksam. Nur konnten die nicht überall kontrolliert werden.
> Aber die meisten haben sich daran gehalten.



Also war da nun das Verbot wirksam, oder waren die meisten Leute vernünftig  ?




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Diese Maßnahmen halte ich wie gesagt größtenteils für Unsinn.



Die von mir als größtenteils unpassend kritisierten von der Politik oder die von mir alternativ vorgeschlagenen?



> Das GG limitiert diese Verbote aber, denn die Versammlungsfreiheit läßt sich auch im Epidemiefall nicht außer Kraft setzen. Ob die also wollen oder nicht, sie können nicht.



Genehmigte Demonstrationen führen zwar gut die Idiotie einiger vor Augen, sind aufgrund des beschränkten Gesamtumfanges aber kein großes pandemisches Problem. Dagegen habe ich auch keine Maßnahmen vorgeschlagen.



> Warum ich die Maßnahmen gerade in Omicronzeiten für ungeeignet halte zeigt dieses Video:



tl;dw



> Wie dem auch sei, momentan kann man nur noch die Krankheit behandeln, nicht die Pandemie bekämpfen. Dafür brauchts erst einen neuen Impfstoff.



Kommt im Frühjahr bis Frühsommer. Also sogar ziemlich pünktlich zur ohnehin etwas infektionsärmeren Jahreszeit, in der es den Leuten leichter fällt, sich mal alleine zu beschäftigen oder Abstand zu halten.
Jede Wette, dass Deutschland trotzdem nicht auf Pandemiebekämpfung, sondern auf "Öffnen" setzen wird?




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da rennen wir, wie bei der grippe, nur hinterher. Der sinn der aktuellen impfung ist aber nicht die erkrankung komplett zu verhindern, sondern dich vor der intensiv-station zu bewahren. (das ist schon das ziel, seitdem wir nicht mehr die ur-variante haben und das wird so auch ständig kommuniziert)



Also zumindest während Alpha wurde von der Politik noch ganz massiv "Impfen um die Pandemie zu beenden ... zum Normalzustand zurückkehren" gepredigt. Und wenn man flächendeckende Impfungen zusätzlich zu dem gegen den Wildtyp angewandten Niveau eingesetzt hätte und nicht nicht-flächendeckende Impfungen stattdessen, hätte das auch funktionieren können.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich nutz nur die OP-Masken. Länger als 10-15 Minuten am Tag trage ich sie eh nicht. Kommen dann mit in die Wäsche.



Damit hast du tatsächlich 0 Selbstschutz.




compisucher schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich dabei, dass diese Tendenz eigentlich nur in D. und Ö. in dieser Ausprägung erscheint und so weit informiert auch nur in diesen demokratischen Staaten über eine Impfpflicht diskutiert wird.



In den USA ist Spaltung wesentlich heftiger und Leerdenkertum auch wesentlich weiter verbreitet, in Brasilien war es lange Zeit Staatspolitik, in Frankreich gibt es zumindest ähnlich harte Gegner und die Impfquote ist nicht gerade berauschend, Ungarn und Bulgarien haben massive Probleme mit Impfgegnern, Russland auch (da allerdings weil die Leute Putin und der heimischen Pharmaindustrie nicht trauen, an anderen Stoff aber kaum rankommen) - und das sind nur die, die ich aus dem Kopf weiß. Also nein, das ist kein spezifisch deutsches Problem. Es ist im Gegenteil soweit verbreitet, dass gar nicht mehr genug Zeit für eine passende Berichterstattung da ist und es meist als "Problem anderer Länder" unter den Tisch fällt. (zu Recht)




compisucher schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht.
> Wir haben weniger CovidTote trotz höherer Gesamtbevölkerung als z. B. Frankreich oder Italien, die höhere Impfquoten haben.
> Ich denke, das ist viel komplexer



Es ist definitiv viel komplexer als in deinen Darstellungen. Frankreich und ganz besonders Italien hatten z.B. in der ersten Welle vielmehr Tote. Da war aber auch hier niemand geimpft. Während Alpha hatten sie gar keine höhere Impfquote und während Delta meines Wissens nach auch nicht - dass sie sie jetzt haben liegt z.T. daran, dass die Leute mit eigenen Augen angesehen haben, dass krepieren keinen Spaß macht. Man wird abwarten müssen, wie die Länder durch Omikron kommen. Da dass so heftig einsetzt, kann man leider die Anfangsphasen der Wellen nicht mehr sinnvoll abgrenzen und vergleichen (ein Tag früher oder später mach ja schon 1000 Unterschied, die Statistiken muss man aber eigentlich über 2-3 Wochen mitteln). Da kann man erst Bilanz ziehen, wenn zwei Länder durch sind, um zu sehen, wem mehr weggstorben ist und wer mehr Langzeitschäden zu betreuen hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dein Argument, dass du dich über die Politik ärgerst okay, aber das ist doch kein Grund sämtliche medizinischen Ratschläge in den Wind zu schlagen?



Mach ich ja nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In den USA ist Spaltung wesentlich heftiger und Leerdenkertum auch wesentlich weiter verbreitet


Und das obwohl der Heilsbringer der amerikanischen Querdenker sogar Werbung für die Impfung macht.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mach ich ja nicht.


Du lässt dich nicht impfen und die Aktionen der Politik war ja laut deiner Posts ein gewichtiger Grund es nicht zu tun.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du lässt dich nicht impfen



Richtig ich lasse mich jetzt nicht impfen und dann bei der nächsten Variante noch 1 mal. Und nach Lust und Laune dann wieder.

Trotzdem trage ich ne Maske und halte mich an die Maßnahmen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und nach Lust und Laune dann wieder.


Es wird in Zukunft wie bei der Grippe, vorgesehen jährlich aber nur mit Empfehlung für Risikogruppen.

Aber selbst wenn es nicht so wäre, was ist das Problem?
Zähneputzen macht auch keinen Spaß und trotzdem macht man es täglich 2 bis 3 mal damit 
man keinen Ärger mit kaputten Zähnen hat. Die Probleme hat man nicht heute, nicht morgen, aber irgendwann ganz sicher.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wird in Zukunft wie bei der Grippe, vorgesehen jährlich aber nur mit Empfehlung für Risikogruppen.



So wie die Impfung vor Ansteckung schützt und es keine Impflicht geben sollte man das nachher aber nicht auschließen konnte. Das Problem daran ist, das eine Impfung nicht wie Zähneputzen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Delta-Positiv-Testung war am 07. Oktober, recht genau  10 Wochen nach der 2. Impfung.



Was dir aber halt auch zeigt, dass dein Immunsystem nach 2,5 Monaten nicht mehr genug Antikörper hatte um dich vor der Infektion zu schützen. 
Aber von Oktober wären die 6 Monate dann erst im März rum, da ist dann vielleicht schon der angepasste Impfstoff da.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber stimmt schon... durch Medikamente muß quasi niemand mehr dran sterben.
> Ich hoffe das es bei Corona in die selbe Richtung geht.



Im MDR war heute ein Bericht, über die Antikörpertherapie.








						Antikörpertherapie aus Dessau gegen Corona  | MDR.DE
					

Ein Hoffnungsschimmer aus Dessau!




					www.mdr.de
				




Wenn die innerhalb der ersten 7 Tage nach Symptombeginn begonnen wird, reduziert sich die Zahl der Patienten, die später auf die ITS müssen deutlich und auch die Zeit im Krankenhaus halbiert sich.

Aber da müssen die Leute sich dann auch rechtzeitig beim Arzt melden und nicht den Fehler machen, in ner Woche wird es schon besser sein. Oft wird es nach einer Woche schlimmer und die Leute müssen dann wirklich beatmet werden.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> So wie die Impfung vor Ansteckung schützt und es keine Impflicht geben sollte man das nachher aber nicht auschließen konnte. Das Problem daran ist, das eine Impfung nicht wie Zähneputzen ist.


Im März 2020 hat man auf Impfstoffe gehofft die 60 bis 70 Prozent Wirksamkeit gegen den Wildtyp haben, bekommen hat man 95 Prozent.
Aber dann war alles wieder schlecht als es nur noch 60 Prozent gegen Delta waren.
Von 100 Prozent hat nie jemand mit Kompetenz gesprochen. Nie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da werfe ich mal kurz was ein:
> 
> Aktuell ist diese Diskussion hier, gefühlt die allererste seit Beginn der Pandemie, die tatsächlich ziemlich *sachlich und in vernünftigem Tonfall geführt wird*. Gänzlich ohne das Abdriften in Polemik, Geschwurbel oder sonstiges Unerwünschtes.



Solange es bei Fakten bleibt, ist auch eine sachliche Diskussion möglich.
Kritisch wird, wenn zunehmend mehr Leute auf ihrer "Meinung" beharren, obwohl die Fakten klar eine andere Sprache sprechen - wir hatten ja hier schon wieder den ersten Fall, indem derjenige sogar diese Fakten selbst verlinkt hat  .

Von Diskussionen über persönliche Qualifikationen (in dem Fall Lauterbach - was immerhin de jure ontopic ist) statt über die von der wie auch immer qualifizierten Person geäußerten Fakten (oder eben nicht-Fakten) ganz zu schweigen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben anfangs es besser gemacht als die genannten Länder.



Nein. Nicht anfangs. Gerade zu Anfang haben wir jede Menge Fehler gemacht. Aber wir haben VORHER unser Gesundheitssystem nicht ganz (sondern nur halb) kaputt gespart und das hat vielen in der ersten Welle das Leben gerettet und da Deutschland im Bereich Medizintechnik stark ist, konnten wir die guten Kapazitäten im ersten Corona-Jahr auch noch besser ausbauen, als andere. (Mittlerweile haben wir wegen der misen Bezahlung eher schlechtere Kandidaten, die Kapazitäten zu erhalten und der Europas schließt wieder auf)



> Letztendlich muss man sich fragen, wieso die Impfquote bei uns so niedrig ist?
> Liegt es an der Aufklärung? Ich denke, dass man die Hausärzte ausgesperrt hatte, war schon mal ein Fehler.



Die Impfzentren waren schon eine gute Idee. Aber auch bei denen ging es lange ja nur darum, wer alles noch nicht geimpft werden darf - und am Ende hat selbst dieses System nicht funktioniert...

Ich persönlich (u.a. vorerkrankt) war immerhin in Prio-Gruppe 3, aber ehe ich einen Termin bekommen hab, war ein 3/4tel Jahr rum und die Priorisierung ganz aufgehoben...



> Mich interessieren die Aussagen von Querdenken und anderen Spinnern jetzt nicht. Die Fehler sind in der Politik zu suchen, dort muss mehr getan werden.
> Guck dir das mit dem Boostern an. Geboosterte kommen überall rein und brauchen keinen Negativtest.
> Das ist politische Willkür, denn geboosterte sind genauso Überträger wie alle anderen auch.
> Man muss mehr für die Impfung werben und erklären, dass sie sicher und gut ist.



Glaube nicht, dass da mit werben noch viel zu holen ist. Wie taub muss man die letzten 15 Monate gewesen sein, um aus Unkenntniss ungeimpft zu sein? Entweder braucht man bessere, niederschwelligere, aber kompetente Beratungsangebote für diejenigen, die wirklich noch Fragen oder Wissenslücken haben (findet man auch hier im Forum ja immer wieder, obwohl es schon drölftausend mal erklärt wurde) oder man braucht einfacheren Zugang zur Impfung. Da waren die Booster schon wieder ein wunderbares Negativbeispiel - angeblich hatten wir soviel Impfstoff, dass man ihn schon fast wegschmeißen musste. Aber mir wurde trotzdem einen Monat lang verboten, mich überhautp für einen Termin zu melden und als man dann endlich mit weniger als 6 Monaten Abstand zur letzten Impfung durfte, musste ich noch einmal vier Wochen warten, bis ich auch dran kam. 

Was soll das? Warum können unsere Politiker immer nur Schranken aufstellen? Warum ist die größte Sorge bei etwas, dass allen zusteht, dass es jemand zu Unrecht bekommen könnte? Sich impfen zu lassen sollte genauso einfach sein, wie ein Schnelltest. Wortwörtlich: Neben jeder Schnelltestsstation eine Impfmöglichkeit. "Wollen sie sich wirklich jetzt und morgen wieder anstellen und jedes Mal 20 € latzen oder wollen sie direkt durchmarschieren und es hinter sich haben?"

Es gibt halt Leute, denen ist alles was mehr als 24h Vorausplanung erfordert, schon zu viel (sieht man ja an Wahlergebnissen  ) und die muss man wortwörtlich auf der Straße abholen. Diverse Aktionen mit Impfbussen haben genau das schon gezeigt, aber sowas wird fast immer von privaten Organisationen oder Kommunen lokal organisiert, aus dem Bund kommt da gar nichts.




seahawk schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Zahlen:
- halbierte Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Krankenhauseinweisung mit Omikron im Vergleich zu Delta !wenn man für Alter, Vorgeschichte, Impfstatus, etc. korrigiert!. (Nicht vollständig korrigiert für Vorerkrankungen, die gerad ein England häufig sein sollten, aber gerade da wegen der vollkommen Überlastung während Alpha und Delta oft schlicht nicht bekannt sind) Also lag ich nicht ganz falsch mit meiner Vermutung, dass "fast nur milde Fälle" massiv durch die andere Zusammensetzung der Betroffenen geschönt ist, aber etwas schwächer ist Krankheit im Schnitt tatsächlich.
- 77-85% geringeres Risiko eine Krankenhausbehandlung für Geboosterte (Vergleich: Delta 85-87%) gegenüber 57-61% für Doppeltgeimpfte (Delta: 81-83%) und minus44% bis 28%. Soviel zur statistischen Streuung oder zur Qualität britischer Impfzentren  - im Schnitt 2% mehr Infektionen bei einfach Geimpften denn bei Ungeimpften. (Die Zahlen sind nicht für Alter/... korrigiert, allerdings dürfte auch in England der Impfstatus stark davon abhängen.)
- 61% Wirksamkeit gegen Erkrankung (ohne Krankenhausbedarf) für frische Biontec/65% für frische Moderna Zweitimpfungen, aber 18% respektive 22% nach 15-19 Wochen und im Schnitt <10% nach 25+ Wochen, 78% für frische Biontec-Booster, nachlassend auf 71% nach 9 Wochen. Das ist immer noch ein ansehnlicher Schutz, der bei 100% Boosterquote und konsquentem Social Distancing sogar für Herdenimmunität/Auslöschung der Infektion langen würde. (Zugegebenermaßen ist es irreal, die nötigen Abstände über die nötigen 2-3 Monate konsquent durchzuhalten, wenn man allein in dem Zeitraum 2-3 mal impfen muss.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei man HIV nicht mit Corona direkt vergleichen kann. Die Übertragungswege sind andere.
> Aber stimmt schon... durch Medikamente muß quasi niemand mehr dran sterben.
> Ich hoffe das es bei Corona in die selbe Richtung geht.



Wobei man den Satz auch verstehen muss: Wer Zugang zu den Medikamenten hat, MUSS nicht mehr daran sterben, wie früher. So wie jemand, der mit einem Airbag und Knautschzone gegen den Baum fährt, daran nicht mehr sterben MUSS, wie früher.
Aber in beiden Fällen KANN man noch sehr leicht trotzdem daran sterben. Wir sind noch immer weit davon entfernt, AIDS heilen oder auch nur soweit kontrollieren zu können, dass ein Überleben garantiert wäre. Und um dahin zu kommen, haben wir viele Jahrzehnte gebraucht. Es gibt genug andere Krankheiten, die weiterhin tödlich sind.

Man sollte es also nicht als garantiert ansehen, dass überhaupt jemals ein wirkungsvolles Medikament gegen Covid gefunden wird. Das Maximum, was wir bislang haben, sind verlaufslindernde Medikamente. Das heißt aus einem tödlichen wird ein schwerer Verlauf, aus einem schweren mit etwas Glück ein leichter. Bei leichten Verläufen hilft das Medikament meines Wissens nach gar nicht, weil es nur die selbstschädigende Extremreaktion des Körpers (Cytokinsturm), aber nicht die Krankheit selbst bekämpft. Und gegen Long-Covid, dass selbst bei asymptomatischen Verläufen aufgetreten ist, dürfte es demnach erst recht nichts nutzen.

Alles in allem ist Corona also bis auf weiteres eine der gefährlicheren Krankheiten und sollte nicht mit Grippe, sondern mit Röteln, Masern, Tollwut gleichgesetzt werden. Nur dass es mittlerweile eine Verbreitungsgeschwindigkeit und eine Infektionsbasis hat, auf die selbst Rhinoviren neidisch wären. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit zwischen Grippe und Corona ist die mäßige Wirksamkeit unserer Impfstoffe gegen beide. (Im Gegensatz zu den sehr gut wirkenden gegen Röteln oder Masern)




compisucher schrieb:


> Das alleine ist schon ein Spagat und der Fakt, dass ich meine Nicht-Geimpften MAs weiterhin "normal" behandle, allen MAs die Tests bezahle (5xAntigen und 2xPCR in der Woche), für Homeoffice sorge, soweit es möglich ist,



Komplett offtopic, aber: Das muss mal gelobt werden.

Genau sowas (oder auch nur die Hälfte) wünsche ich mir als Vorschrift von der Bundespolitik seit 1,5 Jahren.



> Im Moment würde ich am liebsten einschlafen und nie wieder aufwachen.



Corona ist dein Freund und Helfer!





DKK007 schrieb:


> Was dir aber halt auch zeigt, dass dein Immunsystem nach 2,5 Monaten nicht mehr genug Antikörper hatte um dich vor der Infektion zu schützen.
> Aber von Oktober wären die 6 Monate dann erst im März rum, da ist dann vielleicht schon der angepasste Impfstoff da.



Die 6-Monatsregelung stammt noch aus der Zeit vor Omikron. Ich habe noch rein gar nichts dazu gelesen, ob Delta-Infektionen zu einer besser auf Omikron passenden Immunantwort führen als Wildtyp/Impfungen, aber zumindet für letztgenannte hat sich die Wirksamkeit dramatisch verkürzt. Wenn man zudem eine schnell abnehmende Immunantwort hat und schon von den Impfungen nur 3 Monate lange gegen Delta geschützt wurde, dann würde ich gegen Omikron keinen 6-Monatsschutz erwarten. Für Doppelimpfungen wurden zu Deltazeiten noch 12 Monate Wirkung prohezeit (auch wenn ich nicht mehr sagen kann, ob das Politiker-Wunschdenken oder wissenschaftliche Analysen waren), für Infektionen (ganz ohne zusätzliche Impfung) 6 Monate, mit Impfung ebenfalls 12 Monate. Für Omikron gilt jetzt maximal die Hälfte, eher 1/3, also im Worst Case 1 Monat für eine reine Infektion. Für Infektion auf Doppelimpfung würde ich mal vorsichtshalber mit 3 Monaten rechnen und mich boostern lassen - selbst wenn es im Best Case nur so ist, dass der Impfschutz nach 3 Monaten nachzulassen beginnt und erst nach 6 Monaten bei faktisch null anlangt, profitiert man noch davon.

Und da es keine Hinweise gibt, dass ein Wildtyp-Booster mehr als 3 Monate gegen Omikron hilft, versperrt man sich damit auch nicht den Zugang zum Sprintime-Update.
(Langsam erinnert mich das Impfgeschehen auch an Gatessches Machwerk...)


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2022)

Die Frage ist ja nur, ob da halt die Regeln schon angepasst wurden.
Denn wenn die eine Impfung innerhalb von 6 Monaten noch verbieten, wird er die wohl nicht bekommen.

Das also am Besten einfach mal mit dem Hausarzt klären.


Bei 2. Booster würde ich auch denken, dass es sinnvoll ist, einen anderen Impfstoff zu nehmen, als man beim ersten Booster hatte.
Damit sich das Immunsystem halt an viele Varianten gewöhnen kann.









						Corona-Pandemie: Was Omikron bei Geimpften mit den Antikörpern macht
					

Erste Laborergebnisse zum Impfschutz bei der neuen Corona-Variante verbreiten Schrecken. Eine Einordnung.




					www.heise.de
				




Ich würde da gerne einen Vector-Impfstoff wie Johnson nehmen. Aber der wird leider bisher nicht für die Booster verwendet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2022)

Die Vector-Teile hatten allgemein eine geringere Wirksamkeit, aber haben die gleichen Sequenzen verwendet. Der Übertragungsweg derselben sollte auf die Impfspezifität eigentlich keinen Einfluss haben, nur auf die Gesamtwirkung. Sofern du also nicht schon Biontec und Moderna bei den ersten beiden hattest, würdest du mit JJ oder Astra als Booster keine Vorteile, sondern nur die allgemein geringere Wirkung erzielen. (In der oben verlinkten britischen Übersicht werden Leute, die umgekehrt Astra mit mRNA geboostert haben, mit mRNA+mRNA verglichen und sie schneiden ein paar Prozent schlechter ab.)

Die 3-Monatsempfehlung für Booster wurde Mitte Dezember offiziell vom RKI rausgegeben und müsste für alle gelten. Ich glaube, bei mir wurde für die Anmeldung auch nur das Datum der letzten Impfung erfasst und dass die einen den Termin streichen, wenn man schon da sitzt, nur weil man etwas mehr im Impfbogen auszufüllen hatte, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die von mir als größtenteils unpassend kritisierten von der Politik oder die von mir alternativ vorgeschlagenen?


Teils, teils. Mindestabstand halte ich für Unsinn. Das Video mit dem Qualm zeigt das. Die Atemwolken sind riesig und verteilen sich überall. Auch ist ein Mindestabstand nicht überall einhaltbar. Lüften im Bus im Winter zieht eine Erkältungswelle nach sich. Berufsverkehr koordinieren, wie soll das gehen? Die Leute aufrufen, möglichst wenig den ÖPNV zu nutzen? Begrenzungen im Supermarkt habe schon gesehen. Im Lidl waren es z.B. 70. Dennoch bildeten sich vor dem Laden Schlangen. Da stehen die Leute dann endlos rum und stecken sich an.
Wir müssen einfach einsehen, daß man nicht allzu viel machen kann. Panik brauchen wir aber auch keine. Neue Zahlen aus Israel zeigen, daß es 5,8 ungeimpfte schwere Verläufe auf 100.000 30-39 jährige gibt. Das sind 0,0058 %, meine Damen und Herren. Was ist Ihr Begehr?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genehmigte Demonstrationen führen zwar gut die Idiotie einiger vor Augen, sind aufgrund des beschränkten Gesamtumfanges aber kein großes pandemisches Problem. Dagegen habe ich auch keine Maßnahmen vorgeschlagen.


Bei 1000 Demos allein am Montag mit weiß der Geier wie vielen zehntausenden Teilnehmern sind das schon tolle Superspreader. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kommt im Frühjahr bis Frühsommer. Also sogar ziemlich pünktlich zur ohnehin etwas infektionsärmeren Jahreszeit, in der es den Leuten leichter fällt, sich mal alleine zu beschäftigen oder Abstand zu halten.
> Jede Wette, dass Deutschland trotzdem nicht auf Pandemiebekämpfung, sondern auf "Öffnen" setzen wird?


Im März, sagt Pfizer. Aber der muß auch erst noch zugelassen werden. Wenn dieser dann effektiv Omicron blockiert, können wir auch öffnen. Dann ist der Spuk vorbei.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also zumindest während Alpha wurde von der Politik noch ganz massiv "Impfen um die Pandemie zu beenden ... zum Normalzustand zurückkehren" gepredigt. Und wenn man flächendeckende Impfungen zusätzlich zu dem gegen den Wildtyp angewandten Niveau eingesetzt hätte und nicht nicht-flächendeckende Impfungen stattdessen, hätte das auch funktionieren können.


Wir hatten doch keinen Impfstoff. Der ging in die USA und nach Israel, hier gabs nichts!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit hast du tatsächlich 0 Selbstschutz.


Ich sitz zu hause rum und lasse keine Varianten rein


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also war da nun das Verbot wirksam, oder waren die meisten Leute vernünftig  ?


Dadurch das es angedroht bzw ermahnt wurde, waren schon viele vernünftig.

Ähnlich, wie man an den Infektionskurven sehen kann, dass die Wirkung schon vor der eigentlichen Verhängung der Verbote erzielt werden konnte.


----------



## seahawk (14. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja nur, ob da halt die Regeln schon angepasst wurden.
> Denn wenn die eine Impfung innerhalb von 6 Monaten noch verbieten, wird er die wohl nicht bekommen.
> 
> Das also am Besten einfach mal mit dem Hausarzt klären.
> ...


Der Ansatz ist falsch. Unser Körper produziert Antikörper normalerweise nicht auf Vorrat. Allerdings ist das Immunsystem viel schneller passende Antikörper zu produzieren, wenn es den Erreger in ähnlicher Form bereits kennt. Und das ist auch bei Omikron gewährleistet. Auch die Grippeimpfung verhindert keine Grippewelle, sie sorgt aber dafür, dass die Grippe sich wie eine leichte Erkältung anfühlt.


----------



## compisucher (14. Januar 2022)

@seahawk :
Wobei das mit der Grippeschutzimpfung selbst unter Fachleuten umstritten ist.
Mein Nachbar ist Hausarzt in München und von dem holen wir uns jährlich den Grippenschutzpiks.

Ich kann das nur qualitativ wiedergeben:
Der hat erzählt, dass auf irgendeinem Kongress der Hausärzte sehr kritisch mit der Grippeschutzimpfung sich auseinandersetzten, da gerade bei vulnerablen Personen = ältere Semester, die Schutzwirkung nicht richtig greift.
Für ihn ist das klar, da die Grippeimpfung nur auf schon bekannte Viren entwickelt ist, aber jedes Jahr neue Typen kommen. ein gesundes Imunsystem kann mit den Infos aus der Grippeimpfung schnell auf eine neue Bedrohung reagieren, ein schon angeschlagenes Imunsystem eben kaum.

Er empfiehlt dennoch die Grippeimpfung weiterhin, weil er der Auffassung ist, dass die zu Verfügung stehenden antiviralem Medikamente gegen den Grippevirus so viele Nebenwirkungen haben, dass man die eigentlich nur im Notfall nehmen sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Vector-Teile hatten allgemein eine geringere Wirksamkeit, aber haben die gleichen Sequenzen verwendet. Der Übertragungsweg derselben sollte auf die Impfspezifität eigentlich keinen Einfluss haben, nur auf die Gesamtwirkung. Sofern du also nicht schon Biontec und Moderna bei den ersten beiden hattest, würdest du mit JJ oder Astra als Booster keine Vorteile, sondern nur die allgemein geringere Wirkung erzielen. (In der oben verlinkten britischen Übersicht werden Leute, die umgekehrt Astra mit mRNA geboostert haben, mit mRNA+mRNA verglichen und sie schneiden ein paar Prozent schlechter ab.)
> 
> Die 3-Monatsempfehlung für Booster wurde Mitte Dezember offiziell vom RKI rausgegeben und müsste für alle gelten. Ich glaube, bei mir wurde für die Anmeldung auch nur das Datum der letzten Impfung erfasst und dass die einen den Termin streichen, wenn man schon da sitzt, nur weil man etwas mehr im Impfbogen auszufüllen hatte, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Bei mir war die ersten beiden Moderna und die dritte Biontec.


----------



## seahawk (14. Januar 2022)

Klar bei einem schwachen Immunsystem wirkt eine Impfung weniger, aber ein schwaches Immunsystem ist mit Impfung stärker als ohne. 

Wobei ich bei der letzten Grippeimpfung viel schlimmere Nebenwirkungen hatte als bei der COVID-Impfung. Ich werde sie mir aber kommenden Herbst wieder holen, denn die erste Grippesaison ohne Pandemie könnte hässlich werden.


----------



## JePe (14. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn jemand direkt nach seinem Studium in die Forschung geht und danach in die Politik hat er natürlich keine praktische Erfahrung als Arzt. Wäre es jetzt qualifizierter hätte er 20 Jahre als Hausarzt gejobbt?
> Reine Nebelbombe



Eine "Nebelbombe" ist es, mit Fachwissen zu kokettieren und 1,5 Jahre Wahlkampf bei Lanz zu machen, aber am Ende die Belege fuer die Kompetenz schuldig zu bleiben. Ansonsten hatte ich ziemlich unmissverstaendlich geschrieben, dass die mangelnde Praxis eben gerade nicht automatisch einen schlechten Arzt aus ihm macht.

Eine "Nebelbombe" ist es auch, eine (von seiner Partei mitzuverantwortende) Zwei-Klassen-Medizin anzuprangern, es sich aber selbst in deren Oberklasse als Vorstandsmitglied gemuetlich zu machen. Hiesse er Amthor oder haette er einen Maskendeal eingefaedelt, gaebe es einen Aufschrei. Kalle Unwirsch laesst man das, wie vieles andere auch, aber durchgehen.

Der (mein) Punkt ist - die (nicht nur) mediale Projektion von Lauterbachs Figur haelt stellenweise einem Faktencheck nicht stand. Dass man bei jeder Kritik daran sofort angegangen wird zeigt eigentlich nur, wie vergiftet das Kommunikationsklima mittlerweile ist. Ein Dr. Ganser muss sich kritischen Fragen stellen, ein Dr. Lauterbach nicht. Warum ist das so? Und Nein, ich stelle die beiden nicht gleich. Aber ich stelle dieselben Anforderungen an sie - und beide werden ihnen, wenn auch auf unterschiedliche Arten, nicht gerecht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht ja um das Thema Ahnung schon vergessen?



Im Gegenteil. Meine Aussage ist verkuerzt ja gerade die, dass er ganz sicher von vielen Dingen "Ahnung" hat - aber eben auch nicht mehr. Er prahlt aber mitunter mit "Expertise", was nicht dasselbe wie "Ahnung" ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Rest deines Posts naja zeichnet sich durch das fehlen sämtlicher Quellen aus.



Hast Du denn welche, die die ihm zugeschriebene Kompetenz auf z. B. dem Gebiet der Epidemiologie belegen? Auf seiner eigenen Webseite findet sich nur das, was ich schon verlinkt habe.

Ansonsten: Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick.

Womit ich mich aus diesem Nebenquest verabschiede. Meine Meinung zum Berufspolitiker Lauterbach ist, denke ich, klar geworden; ein weiteres Herumreiten auf dem Thema wuerde die Diskussion nur in eine unkonstruktive Richtung lotsen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Dass man bei jeder Kritik daran sofort angegangen wird zeigt eigentlich nur, wie vergiftet das Kommunikationsklima mittlerweile ist.


Ich habe ein 40 Minuten langes Video mit scharfer  Kritik über Lauterbach verlinkt, bin ein richtiger Fanboy oder?

Dir Aussage von compi war halt, dass Lauterbach keine Ahnung hat und das stimmt in letzter Konsequenz halt nicht.


----------



## compisucher (14. Januar 2022)

Jaaa, sorry, dass ich da so plakativ war.
Inhaltlich lehne ich mich aber an die Ausführungen vom werten @JePe  an.

Es ist aber unterm Strich schon richtig, dass wir diesen Nebenkriegsschauplatz verlassen.
Er ist ja nicht das einzige Mitglied der Bundesregierung


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Eine "Nebelbombe" ist es, mit Fachwissen zu kokettieren und 1,5 Jahre Wahlkampf bei Lanz zu machen, aber am Ende die Belege fuer die Kompetenz schuldig zu bleiben.


Belege waren, dass er oft mit seinen Einschätzungen Recht gehabt hat.
Das wurde von Journalisten und Kollegen geschätzt und gelobt.
Aber für Manche ist er auch ein Panikmacher.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er ist ja nicht das einzige Mitglied der Bundesregierung


Wollen wir weiter mit Volker Wissing machen? Dem Bundesverkehrsminister?









						Volker Wissing: Verkehrsminister verwirrt bei E-Autos und E-Fuels
					

E-Autos gehört die Zukunft, E-Fuels in Pkw eher nicht: Mit dieser Aussage ließ Verkehrsminister Wissing aufhorchen. Dann ruderte der FDP-Mann etwas zurück – die Verwirrung ist komplett.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Scheinbar hat er gesagt was er denkt und damit zu viel Wind gemacht. Aber wenn die FDP dem Markt folgt bleibt nicht viel übrig außer auf Batterien zu setzen. E Fuels würden selbst Steuerfrei bei weit über 2,5€ liegen. Keine massentaugliche Alternative.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2022)

Ich bin ja weiter für H2

Wobei man da auch mit dem Innenministerium weiter machen kann, was nun auch einen deutlich anderen Stil bekommen wird mit der neuen Ministerin.
Die beiden Artikel zeigen auch ganz gut die Verflechtungen im BMI, insbesondere in der Abteilung "Öffentliche Sicherheit (ÖS)".








						Ende einer Ära? Was die Ampel im Sicherheitsrecht plant
					

Staatstrojaner und Vorratsdatenspeicherung weitgehend stilllegen, mehr Evidenz bei der Kriminalpolitik: die innenpolitische Generalrevision der 'Ampel'.




					www.lto.de
				



2018:








						Porträt - Der Letzte aus dem Rat Pack
					

Dieter Romann bildete mit Maaßen und Schindler ein Anti-Merkel-Trio. Nun wackelt auch der Bundespolizeichef




					www.freitag.de
				




Was nun aus HG Maaßen geworden ist, zeigt ja die Geschichte der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja weiter für H2


Kannst du ja machen, musst du halt zahlen.
Dir Förderung gibt es ja auch für diese Fahrzeuge, aber kannst du dir das leisten?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2022)

Bisher stellt sich die Frage nicht, da ich aktuell kein Auto brauche. 
Ein Tesla ist zudem auch nicht billig. 

Das Problem würde ich aber eher in der Zahl der H2-Tankstellen sehen.

Wenn durch Konflikte und CO2-Steuer die importierten fossilen Energieträger immer teurer werden, wird sich auch der aktuelle Aufpreis von erneuerbaren Energieträgern immer weiter verringern.
H2 lässt sich direkt dezentral per Brennstoffzelle aus erneuerbarer Energie von Wind und Solaranlagen gewinnen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2022)

Mit Förderung startet man bei etwa 10.000€ bei BEVs.
Und ein Tesla ist jenachdem gar nicht so teuer.
Aber ich bleibe auch vorerst autofrei.

Dein Kommentar zu den Preisen ist zwar richtig, aber dadurch werden Brennstoffzellenautos im Vergleich zu Batterieautos nicht billiger.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar zu den Preisen ist zwar richtig, aber dadurch werden Brennstoffzellenautos im Vergleich zu Batterieautos nicht billiger.


Das Problem der Brennstoffzelle ist  die geringe Energiedichte.
Brennstoffzelle lohnt eigentlich nur für den öffentlichen Nahverkehr wie in Bussen.
Daher -- öffentlichen Nahverkehr ausbauen, mit Brennstoffzellenbussen, natürlich kostenfrei nutzbar.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem der Brennstoffzelle ist die geringe Energiedichte.


Öhm nö, also das steht auf der Problemliste echt weit unten.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm nö, also das steht auf der Problemliste echt weit unten.


Hmm -- warum sind fossile Energieträger so beliebt? Weil sie eine hohe energiedichte haben.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- warum sind fossile Energieträger so beliebt? Weil sie eine hohe energiedichte haben.


Weil du sie nicht mit 700 Bar ins Auto pressen musst? 
Der Platzbedarf (im KFZ, bei der Lagerung etc) spielt bei der Brennstoffzelle wirklich eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- warum sind fossile Energieträger so beliebt? Weil sie eine hohe energiedichte haben.


Meiner Meinung nach spielt wie so oft im menschlichen Denken vorrangig einfach die zu tätigende Investition und der unternehmerische Ertrag eine Rolle.

Die Infrastruktur und Technologie für die flächendeckende Nutzung fossiler Energieträger ist halt schlicht nach über 130 Jahren der Nutzung inzwischen weitestgehend ausgebaut / vorhanden und somit die Kosten gering und der Ertrag entsprechend konstant und hoch.
Alternative Energieträger bieten da, abgesehen halt vom Faktor des Umweltschutzes, wann hat der in der praktizierten kapitalorientierten Ökonomie der letzten über 130 Jahre mal eine wirkliche Berücksichtigung / Priorität gefunden, gegenüber den genutzten fossilen Energieträgern keine so "krassen" ökonomischen Vorteile, die einen run auf die Technologie auslösen würden, anders als z.B. von Muskelkraft auf Dampfantrieb und von Dampf auf Kohle und Öl / Gas, ect.

Entsprechend sind die Investitionskosten in die Technologie und die Infrastruktur für die Wirtschaft halt weitestgehend unatraktiv und fossile Energieträger interessant, da mit auf den Ertrag gesehen hohen Kosten verbunden, denen aber halt ökonomisch erstmal keine so offensichtlichen und schnellen verlockenden Vorteile gegenüber stehen, wie eben einst bei den fossilen Energieträgern (drastische Produktionssteigerungen, Kostenminderungen bei Personal und Rohstoffen, ect).

Genau darum funktioniert halt auch die Freiwilligkeit in der Wirtschaft beim Umstieg nur sehr begrenzt, welche halt bei fossiler Enerige noch relativ gut funktionierte, weil die Vorteile halt offensichtlich waren, jetzt aber bzgl. der gedachten / orientierenden wirtschaftlichen Zeiträume alleine durch den Umweltschutz nicht attraktiv / offensichtlich genug erscheinen.

Darum halt auch das lange klammern / die Beliebtheit und die ausgeprägte Lobbyarbeit zu Gunsten fossiler Energieträger.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> gegenüber den genutzten fossilen Energieträgern keine so "krassen" ökonomischen Vorteile, die einen run auf die Technologie auslösen würden, anders als z.B. von Muskelkraft auf Dampfantrieb und von Dampf auf Kohle und Öl / Gas, ect.


Das liegt aber auch an der relativ stabilen Versorgungslage. Stell dir vor wir wären in der Situation wie in den 70ern mit autofreien Sonntagen. Da wär man aber ganz schnell bei Erneuerbaren um bloß nicht wieder in so eine Situation zu kommen.
Leider vergessen die Menschen viel zu sehr, dass wir was Öl und Gas angeht so ziemlich auf dem Trockenen sitzen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau darum funktioniert halt auch die Freiwilligkeit in der Wirtschaft beim Umstieg nur sehr begrenzt, welche halt bei fossiler Enerige noch relativ gut funktionierte, weil die Vorteile halt offensichtlich waren, jetzt aber bzgl. der gedachten / orientierenden wirtschaftlichen Zeiträume alleine durch den Umweltschutz nicht attraktiv / offensichtlich genug erscheinen.


Freiwilligkeit in der Wirtschaft? Die gibt es nicht.
Man musste die Industrie zum Katalysator zwingen, man musste die Industrie zum FCKW freien Kühlmittel zwingen, usw.
Und jetzt muss man die Wirtschaft eben wieder zwingen. Und die Bevölkerung musst du gleichermaßen zwingen. Anders geht es nicht mehr.
Also rauf mit den Preisen für CO2. Wer viel erzeugt, muss viel bezahlen.
Es kann ja nicht das Ziel sein 50 Millionen Verbrenner gegen 50 Millionen Elektroautos auszutauschen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Freiwilligkeit in der Wirtschaft? Die gibt es nicht.


Doch wie aufgezeigt gibt es sie, aber eben auch immer nur dann wenn die Wirtschaft halt besonders lohnenswerte Vorteile für sich dadurch erkennen kann.
Würde ökologische Nachhaltigkeit & alternative Energieträger zusätzlich den Personalbedarf um 20% senken und die Produktionskosten wie Produktionsleistung um 30% senken / steigern wäre sie sofort ganz vorne mit dabei. 

Aber so wie es ist wird ökologische Nachhaltigkeit halt nicht als erstrebenswerter Vorteil gesehen (solange die Kosten nicht die Erträge auffressen, aber dann ist es halt auch in Bezug auf die ökologischen Auswirkungen schon lange zu spät), weil er halt im massiven Gegensatz zur maximalen Gewinnorientierung unseres fast rein kapitalfokusierten Wirtschaftssystems der letzten 130 Jahre steht und zusätzlich auch noch außerhalb der eingeschränkten allgemeinen menschlichen Wahrnehmung fällt, die sich vom aktuellen Standpunkt ihres jeweiligen Betachters in jeglicher Hinsicht abstrakt wirkende Auswirkungen nur sehr begrenzt vorstellen kann und umso schwerer je größer die Entfernung in Raum und Zeit zum Problem ist und je schleichender deren Auswirkungen in den Prozessen sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man musste die Industrie zum Katalysator zwingen, man musste die Industrie zum FCKW freien Kühlmittel zwingen, usw.
> Und jetzt muss man die Wirtschaft eben wieder zwingen. Und die Bevölkerung musst du gleichermaßen zwingen. Anders geht es nicht mehr.


Sobald es um Gesundheit, Umweltschutz und soziale Faktoren geht definitiv!
Das sind nunmal auch Faktoren die, wie oben angesprochen, im Gegensatz und Konkurenz zur propagierten ökonomischen Orientierung des Systems stehen, bzw. eben auch kurzfristige größtmögliche Erträge zu Gunsten von geringeren Erträgen bei längstmöglicher Nachhatligkeit anstrebt.
Genau dies ist aber halt damals bei seiner "Erdenkung" und Festsetzung der Eckpfeiler kapitalorientierter Ökonomie, auch durch fehlendes Wissen von wirtschaftlichen und ökologischen Zusammenhängen und den allgemeinen Prioritäten bei den Zielsetzungen, gar nicht das Ziel gewesen.

Im Grunde ist das kapitalorientierte Wirtschaftssystem da etwas wie der Koran und die Bibel im Wandel der Aufklärung.
Zu ihrer Entstehung vor dem herrschenden Zeitgeist mit "relativ modernen" Ansätzen, aber die Zeit, Erkentnisse und Entwicklungen bleiben halt nicht stehen und der Inhalt veraltet halt vor dem Hintergrund des Wandels.
Problematisch ist halt das in unseren Gesellschaften aber immer noch zuviele Tonangebend sind die die Notwendigkeit des Wandels nicht anerkennen wollen und sich für eine weitere relativ streng konservative Auslegung des Systems einsetzen, weil die Veränderung halt an ihren Reichtum, Einfluss und ihrer Macht sägt.

Das bremst uns aber halt in vielen Punkten stärker aus als wir es uns noch vor dem ökologischen, aber auch an einigen stellen sozialen, Hintergrund leisten können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Impfzentren waren schon eine gute Idee. Aber auch bei denen ging es lange ja nur darum, wer alles noch nicht geimpft werden darf - und am Ende hat selbst dieses System nicht funktioniert...
> [...]


Loosely related zum Thema Impfquote, Impfzentren und wie gut - und für wen - sie funktionieren. Achtung, anekdotisches Geschwafel incoming!

Ich arbeite mit Menschen, die als Gruppe betrachtet mit die niedrigste Impfquote aufweisen dürften (Flüchtlinge). Abgesehen davon, dass man auch hier natürlich das übliche Gefälle anhand des Bildungsgrads erkennen kann, sind es bei der Klientel vor allem praktische Hürden. Je nach dem, in welcher Phase ihres Verfahrens sie stecken, haben Sie keine Ausweispapiere, Versicherungsnachweise oder tatsächlich nichtmal einen Versicherungsschutz, der ihnen eine Impfung erlauben würde. Selbst die Schnelltests, denen sie sich dann entsprechend für jede Furz unterziehen müssen, klappen oft nicht mangels Dokumenten, die von rudimentär eingearbeiteteten Hans-und-Franz am Schnelltestcenter-Tresen akzeptiert würden.

Dann das Thema Impfen mit Termin oder über den Hausarzt. Ich weiß nicht, wie es in anderen größeren Städten ist, aber hier machen die Hausärzte reihenweise dicht, gehen in Rente und finden keine Nachfolger, weil sich das Kassenabrechnungssystem nicht rentiert bei ganz normalen Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenpatienten. Dann finde mal Hausärzte die Neupatienten aufnehmen, insbesondere wenn die Zusatzaufwand bedeuten (ständig Terminabsagen weil kein Sprachmittler organisiert werden konnte, ausländische Dokumente etc.). Und dann halt die Terminvergabe für Impfzentren. Funktioniert super -wenn du deutschsprachige Behörden-Websites bedienen kannst. Und von spontanen Impfaktionen muss man halt was mitkriegen und auch wieder darauf hoffen, dass nicht rumgezickt wird, weil man keine üblichen Dokumente vorlegen kann.

Nur mal als kleiner Einblick in die Problemstellungen dieser Gruppe bzgl. Covid-19-Schutzimpfung. Machen sicherlich nicht den größten Teil der Subpopulation "Ungeimpfte" aus, aber gerade in Ballungsgebieten eben schon eine relevante Zahl. Und wegen der Lebens-/Wohnumstände vielerorts sind sie halt selbst besonders gefährdet und logischerweise auch gute Spreader.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Versicherungsnachweise oder tatsächlich nichtmal einen Versicherungsschutz, der ihnen eine Impfung erlauben würde.


Den braucht es wofür? Beim impfen fragt niemand danach, ich hab ja selbst keine Krankenversicherung und danach fragt keiner.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nur mal als kleiner Einblick in die Problemstellungen dieser Gruppe


Was wir sehr einfach lösen können indem wir diese Impfbusse gezielt dort auffahren und Übersetzer mitschleppen. Vielleicht auch nen Iman weil der Großteil ja doch Moslems sind und go


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Den braucht es wofür? Beim impfen fragt niemand danach, ich hab ja selbst keine Krankenversicherung und danach fragt keiner.



Ganz offensichtlich wird häufig doch danach gefragt. Sonst würde ich das ja hier nicht schreiben  Mit welcher Begründung, Berechtigung oder Notwendigkeit ist ne andere Frage. In der Praxis kommt es aber häufig genug vor.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was wir sehr einfach lösen können indem wir diese Impfbusse gezielt dort auffahren und Übersetzer mitschleppen. Vielleicht auch nen Iman weil der Großteil ja doch Moslems sind und go



Richtig. Hat sich bspw. in Bremen auch bewährt. Gleichzeitig haben einige andere Städte sich damals, als die Impfpriorisierung gefallen ist, ja gesträubt sowas zu machen. Ist ja nicht so, dass es einfach f*cking Allgemeinwissen sein sollte, dass der (informelle) Zugang zu Informationen, zum Bildungs- und Gesundheitswesen schlichtweg nicht für alle gleich verteilt bzw. gleich einfach ist.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich wird häufig doch danach gefragt.


Also vielleicht ist das in deinem Umfeld so, aber ich habe Wohnsitze in 2 Bundesländern und war in beiden in Impfzentren. Es wurde nicht gefragt und ich kenne keinen der gefragt wurde.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also vielleicht ist das in deinem Umfeld so, aber ich habe Wohnsitze in 2 Bundesländern und war in beiden in Impfzentren. Es wurde nicht gefragt und ich kenne keinen der gefragt wurde.



Ja, ganz offensichtlich.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Den braucht es wofür? Beim impfen fragt niemand danach, ich hab ja selbst keine Krankenversicherung und danach fragt keiner.


Komisch. als ich mich impfen lassen wollte, wurde zuerst nach meiner Krankenkarte gefragt.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

Naja die Menge inkompetenten Personals ist generell signifikant, bei meinem letzten Termin wurde ich im Impfzentrum erstmal gefragt wie ich so schnell einen Termin bekommen habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Auch ist ein Mindestabstand nicht überall einhaltbar.



Dann muss man das ändern.



> Lüften im Bus im Winter zieht eine Erkältungswelle nach sich.



Nö, dass Er"kältung"en irgendwas mit Kälte zu tun haben, ist seit Jahrzehnten widerlegt.



> Berufsverkehr koordinieren, wie soll das gehen?



Notfalls in dem man über Verordnungen zum Arbeitsbeginn macht (bei z.B. allem mit Publikumsverkehr sehr einfach über die Ladenöffnungszeiten machbar). Aber bislang haben Politiker nicht nur keine Plattform abgeliefert, auf der sich wenige pandemieliebhabende Arbeitgeber freiwillig abstimmen könnten, sondern vielerorts nicht einmal die Schulanfangs-/endzeiten entzerrt. 



> Begrenzungen im Supermarkt habe schon gesehen.



Wie gesagt: Einige verantwortungsbewusste Unternehmer haben das freiwillig gemacht. Ganz selten wurde es während der ersten Welle wohl auch mal lokal vorgeschrieben. Aber eine einheitliche Bundesregelung gibt es bis heute nicht. Von so etwas wie "nur Einzelpersonen" ganz zu schweigen, das wurde ebenfalls Privatinitiativen überlassen. Kontaktregelungen innerhalb von Geschäften jeglicher Art? Die Politik hält sich raus. Lüftungsvorgaben? Hier läuft alles auf Umluft, damit sich die Viren selbst wenn Abstand gegeben ist, optimal verbreiten.
Die Liste könnte ich noch deutlich verlängern, wobei natürlich jede Option für sich nur ein kleiner Baustein wäre (aber auch ebenso klein in ihren negativen Auswirkungen), aber Fakt ist einfach: Aus der Politik kam gar nichts. Null. Niejente. Nicht einmal Forderungen aus der Opposition.



> Panik brauchen wir aber auch keine. Neue Zahlen aus Israel zeigen, daß es 5,8 ungeimpfte schwere Verläufe auf 100.000 30-39 jährige gibt. Das sind 0,0058 %, meine Damen und Herren. Was ist Ihr Beghr?



Wie wäre es mit mehr Statistikunterricht? Alternativ Bio, je nachdem, wo die Defizite liegen. Aber Fälle werden mit einem gewissen zeitlichen Versatz "schwer" und die Erfassung läuft auch nicht in Echtzeit.

Wenn ich mir den Verlauf der schweren Fälle in Israel bis Mitte der Woche angucke und sehe, dass die Zahl von gestern mit 306 den Maßstab dieser Grafik schon wieder sprengt, dann glaube ich nicht, dass von deinen quellenlosen "5,8" noch irgend etwas übrig ist, wenn in zwei-vier Wochen die Fälle in der Statistik auftauchen, die sich nach flächendeckender Ausbreitung von Infektionsmöglichkeiten in dem Land angesteckt haben. Aktuell werden von den 2,4 Millionen Ungeimpften, die du als Grundlage nimmst, schlichtweg 1-2-2,2 Millionen nie einem Omikroninfizierten begegnet sein.



> Im März, sagt Pfizer. Aber der muß auch erst noch zugelassen werden. Wenn dieser dann effektiv Omicron blockiert, können wir auch öffnen. Dann ist der Spuk vorbei.



Und genau das ist die -sorry- bescheuerte Denkweise, weswegen schätzungsweise 40-60 Millionen vorsichtigere Leute in Deutschland seit rund 1,5 Jahren praktisch zu Hause gefangen sind  .

Nein, wenn man einen Impfstoff hat, ist der Spuk nicht vorbei. Erst ist auch nicht vorbei, wenn man mit der Impfstoffverteilung begonnen hat. Er ist auch dann nicht vorbei, wenn man 10/20/50% geimpft hat. Bergfest ist erst, wenn man genug für eine Herdenimmunität geimpft hat, was je nach Qualität des Impfstoffes gegebenenfalls unmöglich ist, aber keinesfalls bei weniger als 90% Impfquote zu erwarten. UND DANACH muss man dann noch solange warten, bis sich die noch im Umlauf befindlichen Infektionsketten aufgelöst haben. DANN und auch erst dann kann man öffnen und endlich wieder normal leben.

Wenn man vorher öffnet, solange Corona noch zirkuliert, sorgt man dagegen dafür, dass weiterhin überall hinreichend Infektionsmöglichkeiten und Mutationsmöglichkeiten für neue Varianten bereitstehen, sodass die Pandemie bei jeder sich bietenden Lücke wieder hochspringen kann. Das hab ich während Welle 1 gesagt, das hab ich während Welle 2 gesagt, das hab ich während Welle 3 gesagt und das haben auch sehr viel kompetentere Leute gesagt (deren Zeit für eine so simple Feststellung somit verschwendet war). Mittlerweile hat die Praxis wohl bewiesen, dass die Feststellung simmt und lockern unter anderen Bedingungen die Pandemie nicht beendet. Während z.B. China und Neuseeland, die sich an diesem Konzept orientiert haben, bewiesen haben, dass man auch auf einem Planeten mit Covid normal leben kann, wenn man es konsequent durchzieht. Ich habe Anfang Januar mal durchgerechnet - der durchschnittliche Chinese hatte von Sommer 2020 bis dahin, also über gut 17 Monate, exakt 9,2 Stunden Lockdown. 9,2 Stunden. Mehr war nicht nötig, nachdem man das Virus einmal rausgekegelt hat und das, was nötig war, kam auch nur Zustande, weil die Grenzkontrollen nicht hinreichend dicht waren.




RyzA schrieb:


> Dadurch das es angedroht bzw ermahnt wurde, waren schon viele vernünftig.
> 
> Ähnlich, wie man an den Infektionskurven sehen kann, dass die Wirkung schon vor der eigentlichen Verhängung der Verbote erzielt werden konnte.



Wenn die Leute schon vor dem Verbot vorsichtig waren, dann waren sie es offensichtlich nicht wegen dem Verbot, sondern weil sie vernünftig waren. Und das passt auch sehr gut zu meinem allgemeinen Eindruck: Umfragen zu Folge sind rund 50-70% der Deutschen durchaus vorsichtig und schränken sich aus Selbstschutz seit bald zwei Jahren massiv in ihrem Leben ein. Und die Politik tut fast nichts, um sie vor den anderen 30% zu schützen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Belege waren, dass er oft mit seinen Einschätzungen Recht gehabt hat.
> Das wurde von Journalisten und Kollegen geschätzt und gelobt.
> Aber für Manche ist er auch ein Panikmacher.



Wenn es Grund für sogenannte "Panik" gibt, dann kann man eben ein sogenannter "Panikmacher" sein und trotzdem recht haben...

(Passen tut der Ausdruck aber nicht. Eine Panik verursacht jemand, der in eine vollgepackte Halle rennt -solche Hallen gabs früher mal- und "Feuer" brüllt. Aber jemand, der zu Recht darauf hinweist, dass eine Gefahr droht, mahnt eigentlich eher vorrausschauendes Handeln an, damit man nicht in eine unkontrollierte Situation kommt, in der einige Panikreaktionen zeigen.)
.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber eine einheitliche Bundesregelung gibt es bis heute nicht.


Ein Hoch auf den Föderalismus...

Warum hier in der Bundesepublik jeder "Freistaat" (oder Bundesland) noch in vielen Bereichen sein eigenes Ding machen kann, verstehe ich bis heute nicht.
Vor allem im Bereich Schulwesen/Bildung sollte man *staatliche* Standards schaffen.
Fängt ja schon bei so einfachen Dingen an wie dem "Kita-Gutschein" hier in Hamburg.
Seit 2014 gibt es hier die "Beitragsfreie Grundbetreuung"
Niedersachsen hat immerhin 5 Jahre später quasi nachgezogen, aber im direkt benachbarten SH sind die Kita-Gebühren immernoch ziemlich hoch und nicht einmal im Bundesland selbst einheitlich geregelt. 

Da wünscht man sich doch den "Nordstaat".
Alle Pendler würden sich doch sicherlich über einheitliche Gesetzte/Gebühren/etc. freuen.

Letztes Jahr von den in HH/SH/NI (den direkt aneinandergrenzenden Bundesländern) teilweise unterschiedlichen "Corona-Regeln" mal ganz zu schweigen. 

So, sorry für meinen Beitrag, ich halte mich wieder raus, als möglichst neutraler Beobachter 
Aber das Thema "Föderalismus" ist mMn. überholt und gehört dringend, zumindest mal *überarbeitet*.


----------



## Batze1 (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Vor allem im Bereich Schulwesen/Bildung sollte man *staatliche* Standards schaffen.





chill_eule schrieb:


> aber im direkt benachbarten SH sind die Kita-Gebühren immernoch ziemlich hoch


Da bin ich voll bei dir.

Ich arbeite selbst an einer Schule, in Niedersachsen. Unglaublich was da teils abgeht.
Und wegen irgendwelchen Gebühren. Traurig das Eltern von Kindern in einen der Reichsten Länder der Welt für Ihre Kids überhaupt was bezahlen müssen im Kita/Schulwesen.
Beispiel Schulessen.
Überall von den ganzen Predigern und Moralaposteln hört man nur noch Bio Bio Bio, aber für unsere Kids ist nur billigstes Großküchenessen vorhanden, aus der Tüte.
Niemanden interessiert das.
Wie gesagt, traurig sowas, in einen der reichsten Länder der Welt, das unsere Kids nur Chemie zu Essen bekommen.
Unglaublich aber Wahr.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann muss man das ändern.


Mit Bomben?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, dass Er"kältung"en irgendwas mit Kälte zu tun haben, ist seit Jahrzehnten widerlegt.


Es ist der Luftzug kombiniert mit der kalten Luft. Kenne ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung, wohin das führen kann.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Notfalls in dem man über Verordnungen zum Arbeitsbeginn macht (bei z.B. allem mit Publikumsverkehr sehr einfach über die Ladenöffnungszeiten machbar). Aber bislang haben Politiker nicht nur keine Plattform abgeliefert, auf der sich wenige pandemieliebhabende Arbeitgeber freiwillig abstimmen könnten, sondern vielerorts nicht einmal die Schulanfangs-/endzeiten entzerrt.


Ich finde, die Leute in den Autos, die meist allein Unterwegs sind, sind kein Problem. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Einige verantwortungsbewusste Unternehmer haben das freiwillig gemacht. Ganz selten wurde es während der ersten Welle wohl auch mal lokal vorgeschrieben. Aber eine einheitliche Bundesregelung gibt es bis heute nicht. Von so etwas wie "nur Einzelpersonen" ganz zu schweigen, das wurde ebenfalls Privatinitiativen überlassen. Kontaktregelungen innerhalb von Geschäften jeglicher Art? Die Politik hält sich raus. Lüftungsvorgaben? Hier läuft alles auf Umluft, damit sich die Viren selbst wenn Abstand gegeben ist, optimal verbreiten.
> Die Liste könnte ich noch deutlich verlängern, wobei natürlich jede Option für sich nur ein kleiner Baustein wäre (aber auch ebenso klein in ihren negativen Auswirkungen), aber Fakt ist einfach: Aus der Politik kam gar nichts. Null. Niejente. Nicht einmal Forderungen aus der Opposition.


Das ist nicht so einfach durchführbar. Der Bedarf an Artikeln aus dem Supermarkt bleibt der Gleiche. Dann müßten z.B. die Leute in den Autos auf dem Parkplatz bleiben, bis der "Zuteiler" klopft und sie rein dürfen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit mehr Statistikunterricht? Alternativ Bio, je nachdem, wo die Defizite liegen. Aber Fälle werden mit einem gewissen zeitlichen Versatz "schwer" und die Erfassung läuft auch nicht in Echtzeit.
> 
> Wenn ich mir den Verlauf der schweren Fälle in Israel bis Mitte der Woche angucke und sehe, dass die Zahl von gestern mit 306 den Maßstab dieser Grafik schon wieder sprengt, dann glaube ich nicht, dass von deinen quellenlosen "5,8" noch irgend etwas übrig ist, wenn in zwei-vier Wochen die Fälle in der Statistik auftauchen, die sich nach flächendeckender Ausbreitung von Infektionsmöglichkeiten in dem Land angesteckt haben. Aktuell werden von den 2,4 Millionen Ungeimpften, die du als Grundlage nimmst, schlichtweg 1-2-2,2 Millionen nie einem Omikroninfizierten begegnet sein.


Wir haben sogar die gleiche Quelle. Und bei Wahrscheinlichkeiten ist die letztendliche Zahl der Fälle irrelevant. Man sieht, daß auch Omicron nur Alten was anhaben kann.








						14% of Israelis are unvaxxed. They are 100% of ECMO patients
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das ist die -sorry- bescheuerte Denkweise, weswegen schätzungsweise 40-60 Millionen vorsichtigere Leute in Deutschland seit rund 1,5 Jahren praktisch zu Hause gefangen sind  .


Drosten geht davon aus, daß die Pandemie nächstes Jahr endet.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, wenn man einen Impfstoff hat, ist der Spuk nicht vorbei. Erst ist auch nicht vorbei, wenn man mit der Impfstoffverteilung begonnen hat. Er ist auch dann nicht vorbei, wenn man 10/20/50% geimpft hat. Bergfest ist erst, wenn man genug für eine Herdenimmunität geimpft hat, was je nach Qualität des Impfstoffes gegebenenfalls unmöglich ist, aber keinesfalls bei weniger als 90% Impfquote zu erwarten. UND DANACH muss man dann noch solange warten, bis sich die noch im Umlauf befindlichen Infektionsketten aufgelöst haben. DANN und auch erst dann kann man öffnen und endlich wieder normal leben.


Sieh dir lieber mal Südafrika an. Das kennt keine Restriktionen und dort passiert das Gleiche wie hier. Die Kurve geht relativ synchron nach oben und wieder nach unten. Nicht einmal  die Sommer-Winter-Umkehr spielt eine Rolle:




__





						Laden…
					





					abload.de
				



Südafrika hat 60 Mio Einwohner.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man vorher öffnet, solange Corona noch zirkuliert, sorgt man dagegen dafür, dass weiterhin überall hinreichend Infektionsmöglichkeiten und Mutationsmöglichkeiten für neue Varianten bereitstehen, sodass die Pandemie bei jeder sich bietenden Lücke wieder hochspringen kann. Das hab ich während Welle 1 gesagt, das hab ich während Welle 2 gesagt, das hab ich während Welle 3 gesagt und das haben auch sehr viel kompetentere Leute gesagt (deren Zeit für eine so simple Feststellung somit verschwendet war). Mittlerweile hat die Praxis wohl bewiesen, dass die Feststellung simmt und lockern unter anderen Bedingungen die Pandemie nicht beendet. Während z.B. China und Neuseeland, die sich an diesem Konzept orientiert haben, bewiesen haben, dass man auch auf einem Planeten mit Covid normal leben kann, wenn man es konsequent durchzieht. Ich habe Anfang Januar mal durchgerechnet - der durchschnittliche Chinese hatte von Sommer 2020 bis dahin, also über gut 17 Monate, exakt 9,2 Stunden Lockdown. 9,2 Stunden. Mehr war nicht nötig, nachdem man das Virus einmal rausgekegelt hat und das, was nötig war, kam auch nur Zustande, weil die Grenzkontrollen nicht hinreichend dicht waren.


Wir können keinen chinesischen Lockdown machen. In China gibts nur bei neuen Fällen lokale Lockdowns. Diese sind aber total, absolut. Wirklich leere Straßen, niemand zu sehen. Uns fehlen die Roboter, die das Essen verteilen, z.B. in Hotels. Wer bringt den Bewohnern das Essen? Die dürfen nur mal kurz vor die Tür, um ihr Essen abzuholen. Dieser Lockdown funktioniert, unser nicht. Aber wir können ihn nicht machen, und da unser Lockdown erwiesenermaßen zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen führt wie gar kein Lockdown, ist der Unfug zu beenden, da erzielte Wirkung und negative Effekte in keinem annehmbaren Verhältnis zueinander stehen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute schon vor dem Verbot vorsichtig waren, dann waren sie es offensichtlich nicht wegen dem Verbot, sondern weil sie vernünftig waren.


Dann hätte die Kurve ja schon eher viel flacher sein müssen. Bzw gar nicht so ansteigen dürfen.
Nein, alleine die Androhung/Ankündigung von Einschränkungen, hat dazu geführt, dass die Leute noch vorsichtiger geworden sind. Zumindest temporär.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das passt auch sehr gut zu meinem allgemeinen Eindruck: Umfragen zu Folge sind rund 50-70% der Deutschen durchaus vorsichtig und schränken sich aus Selbstschutz seit bald zwei Jahren massiv in ihrem Leben ein. Und die Politik tut fast nichts, um sie vor den anderen 30% zu schützen.


Die meisten Bürger sind ja auch vernünftig. Man kann sie nur besser vor den anderen schützen, wenn man die Regelbrecher, Schwurbler und Impfverweigerer dementsprechend sanktioniert.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es Grund für sogenannte "Panik" gibt, dann kann man eben ein sogenannter "Panikmacher" sein und trotzdem recht haben...
> 
> (Passen tut der Ausdruck aber nicht. Eine Panik verursacht jemand, der in eine vollgepackte Halle rennt -solche Hallen gabs früher mal- und "Feuer" brüllt. Aber jemand, der zu Recht darauf hinweist, dass eine Gefahr droht, mahnt eigentlich eher vorrausschauendes Handeln an, damit man nicht in eine unkontrollierte Situation kommt, in der einige Panikreaktionen zeigen.)


Das sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

Batze1 schrieb:


> Welt, das unsere Kids nur Chemie zu Essen bekommen.


Ist schon wieder Buzzword Bingo?😅
Kaum kann man etwas nicht ohne Zusätze aus der Natur holen ist es böse Chemie.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

Batze1 schrieb:


> das unsere Kids nur Chemie zu Essen bekommen


Das hat man ja selbst in der Hand 
Und was soll überhaupt "Chemie" heißen in dem Zusammenhang? 

Wie ernährst du deine Kids? (Falls du welche hast?)


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2022)

Wenn heißt das: Maggifix für extra weichen Stuhlgang.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie ernährst du deine Kids? (Falls du welche hast?)


Elektrische Energie


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Bestimmt Nahrung mit Hefeextrakt anstatt Glutamat.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Elektrische Energie


Ist das Bio?
Glutenfrei? 
Laktosefrei? 
Koscher?


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bestimmt Nahrung mit Hefextrakt anstatt Glutamat.


Chili Concarne und Hefeweizen


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Chili Concarne und Hefeweizen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf den Föderalismus...
> 
> Warum hier in der Bundesepublik jeder "Freistaat" (oder Bundesland) noch in vielen Bereichen sein eigenes Ding machen kann, verstehe ich bis heute nicht.


Wenn ich nicht irre, hatte man den Föderalismus mit der BRD eingeführt, um eine erneuten "Führer" zu verhindern.
Der Kanzler hat eben nicht mehr die politische Macht über das ganze Land. Er ist abhängig von den Ländern und dem Bundesrat.
Und den Föderalismus kann man auch nicht abschaffen. Das lässt das Grundgesetz nicht zu.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Januar 2022)

Das Grundgesetz lässt sich ändern mit entsprechender Mehrheit.
Man muss es ja auch nicht komplett über Bord werfen, aber definitiv überarbeiten, modernisieren (nach fast 73[!] Jahren) und einfach eingrenzen.
Ein bundesweit einheitliches Bildungssystem dürfte einen neuen Führer ja eher noch verhindern, als begünstigen 
(Ich schiel da auch nur unbewusst auf gewisse Bundesländer  )


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, hatte man den Föderalismus mit der BRD eingeführt, um eine erneuten "Führer" zu verhindern.


Wer kommt immer wieder auf diesen Mist?
Bundeskanzler, Bundesrat, Bundestag etc sind Bezeichnungen die aus der Zeit vor dem Kaiserreich.
Der Föderalismus in Deutschland nimmt seit der Reichseinigung stetig ab.
Deutschland als Nationalstaat wurde vor etwa 150 Jahren gegründet, ein gemeinsames Militär gibt
es erst seit etwa 100 Jahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem der Brennstoffzelle ist  die geringe Energiedichte.
> Brennstoffzelle lohnt eigentlich nur für den öffentlichen Nahverkehr wie in Bussen.



Nein, da lohnt sie überhaupt nicht. ÖPV steht in der Stadt alle 50 Sekunden und selbst auf dem plattesten Land spätestens nach 20-30 Minuten an einer Haltestelle mit Stromanschluss. Systeme mit Stromabnehmern und einem einfachen Kontaktbalken über der Straße (quasie eine Oberleitung mit 20 cm länge am Haltestellenschild) gab es schon in den 60er Jahren. Es ist also vollkommen problemlos möglich, Batteriebusse in regelmäßigen Abständen über den Tag hinweg nachzuladen. Innerstädtisch bräuchte man dafür nicht einmal zusätzliche Akkus über das Maß hinaus, dass auch in einem Brennstoffzellenbus für die Rekuperationsleistung ohnehin verbaut werden müsste.

Wasserstoff als Energieträger macht ausschließlich da Sinn, wo große Entfernungen am Stück zurückgelegt werden müssen und deswegen das Gewicht des Energiespeichers eine gewisse Bedeutung hat. Also ganz besonders Flugverkehr, Reisebusse, vielleicht Schiffahrt (die dort nötigen sehr langen Strecken werden größtenteils dadurch negiert, dass das Gewicht kaum eine Rolle spielt) und prinzipiell PKW (wobei die ein konstruktuelles Problem mit dem Volumen von Wasserstoffdruckspeichern haben). Selbst LKW sind aufgrund der Ruhezeiten raus, solange sie nicht mit zwei Fahrern unterwegs sind.




chill_eule schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf den Föderalismus...
> ...
> Aber das Thema "Föderalismus" ist mMn. überholt und gehört dringend, zumindest mal *überarbeitet*.



Ja, das ist auch noch so ein Thema. Der von mir gesagte Satz wäre aber auch noch gültig, wenn man "einheitlich" und "Bundes" rausstreicht - es gibt nämlich auch keine uneinheitlichen Landesregelungen dazu, sondern schlicht gar keine. Aber hier ist ja Bundespolitik das Thema  .




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mit Bomben?



Mit angemessener Nutzungsdichte. Wenn ein Konzertsaal vor zwei Jahren bis an die Grenze des brandschutztechnisch zulässigen gefüllt war, hat man auch den Eingang geschlossen und nicht mit Bomben für zusätzliche Fluchtwege gesorgt und/oder einfach so die fünffache Menge reingelassen und Hinnahme, dass halt alle Verrecken, wen was passiert. Mit Corona gelten halt neue Belegungsregeln.



> Es ist der Luftzug kombiniert mit der kalten Luft. Kenne ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung, wohin das führen kann.



Wissenschaft >>> persönlicher Erfahrung.

Kalte Luft reizt die Atemwege etwas, wodurch sie anfälliger werden, aber kalte Luft generiert keine viralen Inffekte. Die kommen von Mitmenschen, mit denen man in zu engem Kontakt steht und genau dagegen hilft Frischluft sogar. Guck dir an, wie viele Förster und Waldarbeiter sich in einem normalen Winter eine Grippe holen und wieviele U-Bahn-Fahrer.



> Das ist nicht so einfach durchführbar. Der Bedarf an Artikeln aus dem Supermarkt bleibt der Gleiche. Dann müßten z.B. die Leute in den Autos auf dem Parkplatz bleiben, bis der "Zuteiler" klopft und sie rein dürfen.



Z.B.. Wobei sich bei einem entsprechend disziplinierten (weil überwachten) Einkaufsverhalten der Gesamtzeitaufwand kaum ändern würde. Ob ich vor dem Laden warte, bis die Bahn frei ist, ich systematisch durchlaufen und binnen 30 Sekunden bezahlen kann, oder ob ich an jeder Weggabelung, vor jedem zweiten Regel und in der Nähe jeder Theke dutzendfach je 30-60 Sekunden warten muss, bis irgend jemand seinen fetten Arsch auf dem Weg geschafft oder ein ganz, ganz, ganz wichtiges Telefonat beendet hat, nur um am Ende noch einmal 5 Minuten in der Kassenschlange zu stehen, macht auch keinen Unterschied. 20 Minuten verteilte Warterei ist weniger auffällig, aber dafür kann man sie auch nicht sinnvoll für was anderes nutzen. (Z.B. die angesprochene Entzerrung der Arbeitszeiten nutzen, in dem man morgens einfach 60 Minuten länger schläft, dann mit der 80% leereren Bahn auf Arbeit fährt, 60 Minuten später Feierabend macht, dann mit 0 Wartezeit durch den 80% leereren Laden in der Hälfte der Zeit durchkommt und so nur 30 Minuten später zu Hause ankommt, obwohl der Tag eine Stunde später begonnen hat. Frühaufsteher können natürlich auch einen Versatz in Gegenrichtung wählen.)



> Drosten geht davon aus, daß die Pandemie nächstes Jahr endet.



Und was für einen Zustand erwartet Drosten nach dem, was er als Ende der Pandemie bezeichnet?
Und was für ein Datum hat er für diesen Wechsel heute VOR einem Jahr angegeben?

Ich habe ihn nie "in zwei Jahren" sagen gehört und auch nie "dann ist wieder alles normal". Also sehe ich nicht, wieso man jetzt in die von dir weitergegebene Aussage diese Bedeutung reininterpretieren sollte.



> Sieh dir lieber mal Südafrika an. Das kennt keine Restriktionen und dort passiert das Gleiche wie hier.



What??
Südafrika gilt ausdrücklich als eines der Länder mit den härtesten Lockdownregeln weltweit (ausgenommen den wenigen Staaten mit Zero-Covid-Strategie) und auch wenn sie im Moment auf dem laschesten Level des seit über 1,5 Jahren währenden Dauer-Ausnahmezustandes sind, gibt es da immer noch eine Größenbegrenzung für öffentliche Veranstaltungen, eine landesweite Begrenzung von Öffnungszeiten und von Alkoholausschank und eine flächendeckende nächtliche Ausgangssperre. Und auf dieser Stufe sind sie auch erst seit ein paar Tagen, die letzten Verschärfungen galten noch bis Silvester, davor war im Prinzip der halbe (Süd-)Herbst und der halbe (Süd-)Winter dicht und das war schon die dritte Notstandsrunde seit Pandemiebeginn. Und trotz dieses weitaus härteten Durchgreifens hat Südafrika pro Einwohner eine ähnliche offizielle Todesquote wie Deutschland, mit einer weitaus höheren Dunkelziffer wegen der in der fläche schlechter ausgebauten Testmöglichkeiten, durch die mehr Covid-Opfer der Statistik entschlüpfen.



> Wir können keinen chinesischen Lockdown machen. In China gibts nur bei neuen Fällen lokale Lockdowns. Diese sind aber total, absolut. Wirklich leere Straßen, niemand zu sehen. Uns fehlen die Roboter, die das Essen verteilen, z.B. in Hotels. Wer bringt den Bewohnern das Essen?



Glaubst du, dass China 1,4 Milliarden Lieferroboter hat? Oder auch nur ein einzigen außerhalb von ein paar Touri-Vorzeigeorten? Die Notversorgung übernimmt dort größtenteils die Armee und die wäre auch bei uns, zusammen mit dem THW, der erste Ansprechpartner. Das wir etwas 1:1 vergleichbares nicht binnen ähnlich weniger Wochen aus dem Hut schütteln können und ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht derart drastisch mit der Beövlkerung umgehen wollen, stimmt sicherlich. Daher bräuchten wir für einen vergleichbaren Erfolg sicherlich 1,5 Monate mehr Vorbereitung und müssten dann 1,5 Wochen länger durchhalten. Aber wir hatten jetzt 1,5 Jahre mehr Vorlauf und wieviel haben wie weit sind wir in der EU mit den Vorbereitungen?



> Aber wir können ihn nicht machen, und da unser Lockdown erwiesenermaßen zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen führt wie gar kein Lockdown, ist der Unfug zu beenden, da erzielte Wirkung und negative Effekte in keinem annehmbaren Verhältnis zueinander stehen.



Unser Lockdown führt nicht zu vergleichbar positiven Ergebnissen, er bringt erwiesenermaßen mehr als nix. Das haben drei Notrettungsversuche bei drei Wellen mit drei mangelhaften, aber nicht ungenügenden Ergebnissen bewiesen. Das heißt die Politik sollte alles daran setzen, dass wir das "wir können nicht besser" endlich beheben, denn ohne können wir ganz offensichtlich auch nicht. Und noch mehr halbherziger Schrott bringt uns im Prinzip die vollen persönlichen Nachteile des Konzepts "Lockdown", da gebe ich dir Recht, aber eben nur einen Bruchteil des pandemischen Nutzens.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, hatte man den Föderalismus mit der BRD eingeführt, um eine erneuten "Führer" zu verhindern.
> Der Kanzler hat eben nicht mehr die politische Macht über das ganze Land. Er ist abhängig von den Ländern und dem Bundesrat.
> Und den Föderalismus kann man auch nicht abschaffen. Das lässt das Grundgesetz nicht zu.



Nö, da ging es eher um Parikulärinteressen. Der Bundeskanzler teilt die Macht mit dem Bundestag und dem Bundesrat als Vertretung der Länder und diverse Klauseln sorgen dafür, dass er das auch anhaltend muss und nicht wie der Reichskanzler das System relativ leicht umgehen kann. Aber dass der Bundesregierung so spannende Bereiche wie Schulwesen, Gewerbesteuern oder Naturschutzplanung nicht direkt unterliegen, sorgt zwar für Chaos, Verschwendung und Nutzlosigkeit im Land, aber es würde einen Diktator, der die Kontrolle über Armee, Außenpolitik & Co haben will, nicht im geringsten behindert. Die "großen" Aufgaben liegen weiter zentral beim Bund, nur um die Menschen sollen sich die Länder alleine kümmern...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wissenschaft >>> persönlicher Erfahrung.
> 
> Kalte Luft reizt die Atemwege etwas, wodurch sie anfälliger werden, aber kalte Luft generiert keine viralen Inffekte. Die kommen von Mitmenschen, mit denen man in zu engem Kontakt steht und genau dagegen hilft Frischluft sogar. Guck dir an, wie viele Förster und Waldarbeiter sich in einem normalen Winter eine Grippe holen und wieviele U-Bahn-Fahrer.











						Erkältung durch Zugluft | Ursachen, Behandlung & Tipps
					

Die Erkältung ist eine kurzweilige Erkrankung, welche die oberen Atemwege betrifft. [1] Eine Erkältung kann anhand einer Reihe von Symptomen wie verstopfte oder laufende Nase, Niesen, Hustenreiz und mildem Fieber selbst diagnostiziert werden. [2] Seit jeher ist die Vermutung, dass eine Erkältung...




					www.erkaeltet.info
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B.. Wobei sich bei einem entsprechend disziplinierten (weil überwachten) Einkaufsverhalten der Gesamtzeitaufwand kaum ändern würde. Ob ich vor dem Laden warte, bis die Bahn frei ist, ich systematisch durchlaufen und binnen 30 Sekunden bezahlen kann, oder ob ich an jeder Weggabelung, vor jedem zweiten Regel und in der Nähe jeder Theke dutzendfach je 30-60 Sekunden warten muss, bis irgend jemand seinen fetten Arsch auf dem Weg geschafft oder ein ganz, ganz, ganz wichtiges Telefonat beendet hat, nur um am Ende noch einmal 5 Minuten in der Kassenschlange zu stehen, macht auch keinen Unterschied. 20 Minuten verteilte Warterei ist weniger auffällig, aber dafür kann man sie auch nicht sinnvoll für was anderes nutzen. (Z.B. die angesprochene Entzerrung der Arbeitszeiten nutzen, in dem man morgens einfach 60 Minuten länger schläft, dann mit der 80% leereren Bahn auf Arbeit fährt, 60 Minuten später Feierabend macht, dann mit 0 Wartezeit durch den 80% leereren Laden in der Hälfte der Zeit durchkommt und so nur 30 Minuten später zu Hause ankommt, obwohl der Tag eine Stunde später begonnen hat. Frühaufsteher können natürlich auch einen Versatz in Gegenrichtung wählen.)


Wäre das nicht zu viel des Guten? Gleitzeit geht auch nicht überall, da Leute zusammenarbeiten müssen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was für einen Zustand erwartet Drosten nach dem, was er als Ende der Pandemie bezeichnet?
> Und was für ein Datum hat er für diesen Wechsel heute VOR einem Jahr angegeben?
> 
> Ich habe ihn nie "in zwei Jahren" sagen gehört und auch nie "dann ist wieder alles normal". Also sehe ich nicht, wieso man jetzt in die von dir weitergegebene Aussage diese Bedeutung reininterpretieren sollte.


Vor zwei Jahren konnte er solche Aussagen wohl nicht treffen. Aber wie ich schon sagte: Omicron ist so ansteckend, daß eine neue noch ansteckendere Variante unwahrscheinlich ist.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> What??
> Südafrika gilt ausdrücklich als eines der Länder mit den härtesten Lockdownregeln weltweit (ausgenommen den wenigen Staaten mit Zero-Covid-Strategie) und auch wenn sie im Moment auf dem laschesten Level des seit über 1,5 Jahren währenden Dauer-Ausnahmezustandes sind, gibt es da immer noch eine Größenbegrenzung für öffentliche Veranstaltungen, eine landesweite Begrenzung von Öffnungszeiten und von Alkoholausschank und eine flächendeckende nächtliche Ausgangssperre. Und auf dieser Stufe sind sie auch erst seit ein paar Tagen, die letzten Verschärfungen galten noch bis Silvester, davor war im Prinzip der halbe (Süd-)Herbst und der halbe (Süd-)Winter dicht und das war schon die dritte Notstandsrunde seit Pandemiebeginn. Und trotz dieses weitaus härteten Durchgreifens hat Südafrika pro Einwohner eine ähnliche offizielle Todesquote wie Deutschland, mit einer weitaus höheren Dunkelziffer wegen der in der fläche schlechter ausgebauten Testmöglichkeiten, durch die mehr Covid-Opfer der Statistik entschlüpfen.


Welt interviewed diesen deutschen Touristen, der sagt, es gibt keine Regeln:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCTnqNUVqXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass China 1,4 Milliarden Lieferroboter hat? Oder auch nur ein einzigen außerhalb von ein paar Touri-Vorzeigeorten? Die Notversorgung übernimmt dort größtenteils die Armee und die wäre auch bei uns, zusammen mit dem THW, der erste Ansprechpartner. Das wir etwas 1:1 vergleichbares nicht binnen ähnlich weniger Wochen aus dem Hut schütteln können und ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht derart drastisch mit der Beövlkerung umgehen wollen, stimmt sicherlich. Daher bräuchten wir für einen vergleichbaren Erfolg sicherlich 1,5 Monate mehr Vorbereitung und müssten dann 1,5 Wochen länger durchhalten. Aber wir hatten jetzt 1,5 Jahre mehr Vorlauf und wieviel haben wie weit sind wir in der EU mit den Vorbereitungen?


Nein, sicher nicht so viele Roboter. Aber die waren vor Corona auch nicht da. Und wer wie in China totale Lockdowns verhängen will, der muß auch ebenso schnell damit sein, diese wieder aufzuheben. Und bei unserem permanenten Panikmodus sehe ich das nicht.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unser Lockdown führt nicht zu vergleichbar positiven Ergebnissen, er bringt erwiesenermaßen mehr als nix. Das haben drei Notrettungsversuche bei drei Wellen mit drei mangelhaften, aber nicht ungenügenden Ergebnissen bewiesen. Das heißt die Politik sollte alles daran setzen, dass wir das "wir können nicht besser" endlich beheben, denn ohne können wir ganz offensichtlich auch nicht. Und noch mehr halbherziger Schrott bringt uns im Prinzip die vollen persönlichen Nachteile des Konzepts "Lockdown", da gebe ich dir Recht, aber eben nur einen Bruchteil des pandemischen Nutzens.


Ich sehe das so: Entweder die Masken helfen, dann brauchen wir eh keinen Lockdown, oder Masken helfen eben nicht. Sagt den Leuten, achtet auf eure Masken, daß sie richtig sitzen, wir öffnen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Entweder die Masken helfen





Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> oder Masken helfen eben nicht.


Wir befinden uns zwar in einem IT Forum, aber deswegen ist trotzdem nicht alles binär. Zwischen schützen zu 100% und schützen zu 0% gibt es noch ein wenig Bandbreite  .


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns zwar in einem IT Forum, aber deswegen ist trotzdem nicht alles binär. Zwischen schützen zu 100% und schützen zu 0% gibt es noch ein wenig Bandbreite  .


Masken sind aber nicht wirklich schlimm. Lockdowns hingegen verursachen wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Schaden, wenn sie über lange Zeit hinweg verhangen werden. Das trifft dann die Kleinen im Einzelhandel.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, hatte man den Föderalismus mit der BRD eingeführt, um eine erneuten "Führer" zu verhindern.
> Der Kanzler hat eben nicht mehr die politische Macht über das ganze Land. Er ist abhängig von den Ländern und dem Bundesrat.
> Und den Föderalismus kann man auch nicht abschaffen. Das lässt das Grundgesetz nicht zu.


Ja und nein.
Das mag auch irgendwo ganz am Rande nach '45 eine Überlegung gewesen sein (Machtbegrenzung) warum man ihn bis heute nicht abgeschafft hat, aber föderalistisch organisiert war und blieb Deutschland ja auch lange davor schon, bei seiner Reichsgründung 1871 und während der Weimarer Republik:



> Bei der Reichsgründung 1871 traten die süddeutschen Staaten dem Norddeutschen Bund völkerrechtlich bei und errichteten gemeinsam das Deutsche Kaiserreich. Dabei wurde das politische System mit Bundesrat und Reichstag weitestgehend übernommen. Das Reich setzte sich aus den folgenden 25 Gliedstaaten zusammen
> ...
> Finanziell war das Reich auf die Matrikularbeiträge der Länder angewiesen, da ihm nach der Reichsverfassung sonst im Wesentlichen nur Zölle, Verbrauchs- und Verkehrssteuern, die Einnahmen der Reichspost und die französischen Reparationen gemäß dem Frieden von Frankfurt zustanden. Insofern war es „Kostgänger der Einzelstaaten“.[6] Von deren starker Stellung zeugt der Vorrang des Bundesrats vor dem Reichstag sowie die Tatsache, dass das Reich sich lange Zeit nicht aus eigenen Steuereinnahmen, sondern aus Mitgliedskontributionen finanzierte.
> ...
> Die Weimarer Republik knüpfte ab 1919 an das System des Kaiserreichs an, doch wurde der Föderalismus durch die Reichsverfassung von 1919 an die Realitäten des verlorenen Weltkriegs angepasst.



Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen ist der Föderalismus halt schlicht etwas das hier im deutschen Raum gewisse geschichtliche "Tradition" hat und sich im Grunde in staatsorganisierten Strukturen bis zum "Heiligen römischen Reich Deutscher Nation", in welchen die Macht des Kaiseres weit stärker durch die Macht der einzelnen Fürsten limitiert war als in anderen Monarchien der Fall war und der "Hanse" zurückverfolgen lässt:



> In Deutschland ist die föderative Ordnung das Ergebnis eines historischen Prozesses, sie geht auf das föderale Erbe früherer staatlicher oder staatsähnlicher Einheiten und organisierter Bündnisse zurück. Trotz aller Zäsuren und Brüche, wie beispielsweise die Gleichschaltung der deutschen Länder u. a. mit den zwei _Gleichschaltungsgesetzen_ (1933) und dem _Gesetz über den Neuaufbau des Reichs_ (1934), ist es möglich, eine Linie föderaler Tradition vom Heiligen Römischen Reich, über den Rheinbund, den Deutschen Bund, den Norddeutschen Bund und das Deutsche Reich (Kaiserreich 1871–1918, Weimarer Republik 1919–1933, Drittes Reich 1933–1945) bis hin zur Staatlichkeit der heutigen Länder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu ziehen.











						Föderalismus in Deutschland – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf den Föderalismus...


In manchen Bereichen (Bildung, Verkehr, Gesundheitswesen, ..)  ist Föderalismus Kuhmist oder wesentlich schlimer


chill_eule schrieb:


> Warum hier in der Bundesepublik jeder "Freistaat" (oder Bundesland) noch in vielen Bereichen sein eigenes Ding machen kann, verstehe ich bis heute nicht.


Das haben wir dem Kurzbärtigen und seinen Kumpanen zu verdanken.
Die Alliierten haben gesagt: "Schluß damit!" und Deutschland ins Mittelalter zurückgespalten.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Vor allem im Bereich Schulwesen/Bildung sollte man *staatliche* Standards schaffen.
> Fängt ja schon bei so einfachen Dingen an wie dem "Kita-Gutschein" hier in Hamburg.
> Seit 2014 gibt es hier die "Beitragsfreie Grundbetreuung"
> Niedersachsen hat immerhin 5 Jahre später quasi nachgezogen, aber im direkt benachbarten SH sind die Kita-Gebühren immernoch ziemlich hoch und nicht einmal im Bundesland selbst einheitlich geregelt.


Es gab da mal so ein Land, östlich der Weser, da gab es vom Thüringer Wald bis an die Ostsee ein Mathebuch, ein Lesebuch und ein Englischbuch für eine Klasse.
Dazu noch English for You im TV mit Dana Löser.

Das ging aber nicht in die Betonhirne von Kohl, Möllemann und Wilms rein.
Nur nichts Gutes, was sich jahrzentelang bewährt hat, übernehmen.

Lieber den grünen Rechtsabbiegepfeil, den hatte man schon mal gesehen in Berlin.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Da wünscht man sich doch den "Nordstaat".
> Alle Pendler würden sich doch sicherlich über einheitliche Gesetzte/Gebühren/etc. freuen.


Bin ich schon lange dafür .
5 Bundesländer und gut.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber das Thema "Föderalismus" ist mMn. überholt und gehört dringend, zumindest mal *überarbeitet*.



Dafür hat die Bundesregierung keine Zeit.
Die muß die Spritgebühren hochziehen - zum Schutz der Umwelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gab da mal so ein Land, östlich der Weser, da gab es vom Thüringer Wald bis an die Ostsee ein Mathebuch, ein Lesebuch und ein Englischbuch für eine Klasse.
> Dazu noch English for You im TV mit Dana Löser.


Das einheitliche zentrale Schulsystem war sicherlich etwas das sich im System DDR als bewehrt gezeigt hat und man hätte sinnvoller weise nach der Wende übernehmen können, schon alleine weil Zeugnisse in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern exakt die selbe Gültigkeit hatten wie in Sachsen, oder Ostberlin und es absolut kein Problem war vom Stoff her, selbst innerhalb einer Klassenstufe, das Bundesland zu wechseln.

Aber hey!

Ist doch das selbe wie mit den Polikliniken nach DDR-Prinzip (alle Ärzte der verschiedenen Fachrichtungen unter einem Dach).
Wurde damals alles nach der Wende abgeschaft, nur um dann 25 Jahre später auf den Trichter zu kommen das die gar nicht so verkehrt waren und man sie jetzt nach und nach wieder einführt.

Aber so war das halt damals zur Wende, man hat halt einfach System West zu 100% über System Ost gestülppt, keinen hat irgendwie interessiert ob die Wiedervereinigung nicht dazu nutzen sollte zu schauen ob und wie man die besten Dinge aus beiden Systemen vielleicht sinnvoll zusammenführen sollte und könnte.
Wozu auch, die Wendezeit war ja ein Eldorado an Verdienstmöglichkeiten und der Möglichkeit des politischen Aufstiegs (für Westpolitiker / Beamte / Firmen-West) in neue Posten, wozu sich da mit Dingen aufhalten die nicht geldwert sind und schließlich hat System West ja sowieso über System Ost gewonnen, also musste es ja auch überall besser gewesen sein, "wirklich überall". 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dafür hat die Bundesregierung keine Zeit.
> Die muß die Spritgebühren hochziehen - zum Schutz der Umwelt.


Ach und ich dachte schon fast das läge doch daran das man die letzten 30 Jahre so sehr damit beschäftigt war "blühende Landschaften" zu erschaffen und dafür saudische Prinzen und andere Firmen mit dicken Subventionen für nie in Betrieb gegangene Chipfabriken und Luftschiffwerften zu versehen, die eigenen Parteispenden zu verschleiern, regelmäßig Abwrachprämien und Neuwagenzuschüsse auf den Weg zu bringen, sowie zu verhindern das die Autobauer für den Abgasskandal angemessen an die betrogenen deutschen Kunden zahlen müssen, sich in Cum-Ex Geschäfte zu verwickeln, für Nestle-Werbung zu machen, die Insektenwelt vernichtende Pestizide am Markt zu halten, sich bei Masken an der Pandemie zu bereichern, sich für geldwerte Vorteile als politisches Sprachrohr bei Firmen wie Augustus Intelligence zu verdingen (Amthor / Gutenberg *hust*), oder post-politik bei Gazprom angstellt zu werden(Schröder *hust*) und anderen lukrativen Geschäften mit und für Lobbys und die Wirtschaft nachzugehen, ect pp, so das für so grundlegende nicht privat geldwerte politische ,wie gesellschaftliche, Themenfelder einfach keine Zeit mehr gefunden werden konnte.

Aber wenn du jetzt sagst das es nur am viel zu niedrigen Spritpreis lag, der jetzt "ungerechterweise nach oben schießt", ja dann muss dass wohl so sein.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nur mal als kleiner Einblick in die Problemstellungen dieser Gruppe bzgl. Covid-19-Schutzimpfung. Machen sicherlich nicht den größten Teil der Subpopulation "Ungeimpfte" aus, aber gerade in Ballungsgebieten eben schon eine relevante Zahl. Und wegen der Lebens-/Wohnumstände vielerorts sind sie halt selbst besonders gefährdet und logischerweise auch gute Spreader.



Wobei die Frage ist, ob die ohne Papiere überhaupt irgendwo in der Statistik auftauchen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, hatte man den Föderalismus mit der BRD eingeführt, um eine erneuten "Führer" zu verhindern.
> Der Kanzler hat eben nicht mehr die politische Macht über das ganze Land. Er ist abhängig von den Ländern und dem Bundesrat.
> Und den Föderalismus kann man auch nicht abschaffen. Das lässt das Grundgesetz nicht zu.



Die Folgen kann man ja in Polen gerade sehen, wo die Regierung die Schulen unter ihre Kontrolle bringen will.









						Polen: Umstrittene Schul-Reform beschlossen
					

Mit dem Gesetzentwurf will die Regierung ihre Kontrolle über Schulen vergrößern – unter anderem Aufklärung über LGBTI könnte so verhindert werden. (Politik - Europa)




					www.queer.de


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das haben wir dem Kurzbärtigen und seinen Kumpanen zu verdanken.


Sowohl @Nightslaver als auch ich haben doch schon was dazu geschrieben, lies es mal bitte.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nur nichts Gutes, was sich jahrzentelang bewährt hat, übernehmen.


Da wurde was verpasst, ja.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Luftschiffwerften


Sag nichts gegen das Tropical Island bevor du dort warst


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dafür hat die Bundesregierung keine Zeit.
> Die muß die Spritgebühren hochziehen - zum Schutz der Umwelt.



Wird doch gar nicht gemacht.
Die aktuellen Erhöhungen machen die Tankstellen ganz alleine, um ihre Profite zu erhöhen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist, ob die ohne Papiere überhaupt irgendwo in der Statistik auftauchen. [...]



Dafür haben wir in Bremen die ganzen Steuerflüchtlinge, die aus dem niedersächsischen Speckgürtel zum Arbeiten nach Bremen einpendeln und sich hier impfen lassen, mitgezählt. Das gleicht sich aus


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

Der CO2 Preis ist pro Liter im einstelligen Centbereich


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2022)

Corona-Proteste: Verfassungsschutz warnt vor neuen Staatsfeinden
					

Auch an diesem Wochenende gehen wieder Gegner der Corona-Politik auf die Straßen. Verfassungsschutzpräsident Haldenwang erkennt unter ihnen eine neue Szene von Staatsfeinden. Sie verbinde die Verachtung des Rechtsstaates.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Da fragt man sich schon, warum da nicht endlich härter gegen die illegalen Spaziergänge vorgegangen wird. 
In Sachsen sind z.B. nur Versammlungen mit 10 Personen erlaubt. 

Das kann man doch keinem erklären, warum Veranstaltungen abgesagt werden müssen, obwohl alle geimpft sind, aber gleichzeitig tausend Leute ohne Maske, Test und Impfung sich da treffen.

Wird Zeit das die Polizei da hart durchgreift und die Spaziergänge auflöst oder besser gleich ganz verhindert. 
Sollte sich ja mit entsprechender Software sogar anhand der Aufrufe in sozialen Netzwerken und offenen Telegramgruppen rechtzeitig ermitteln lassen, wo sowas stattfindet. 
Und wenn man da hinterher die tatsächlichen Teilnehmerzahlen einspeist, müsste man sogar eine recht präzise Vorhersage für künftige Aufrufe bekommen, was die Zahl der Teilnehmer betrifft.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2022)

Entweder alle testen bei jeder Veranstaltung oder garkeinen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Entweder alle testen bei jeder Veranstaltung oder garkeinen.



Und deine Begründung dafür?


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und deine Begründung dafür?



Jeder der Corona hat kann Corona weiter geben, das muss man nicht begründen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jeder der Corona hat kann Corona weiter geben, das muss man nicht begründen.


Ich stimme dir zur Hälfte zu: eigentlich müsste für ALLE Testpflicht gelten. 

Wir wissen zwar, dass ein geimpftes/geboostertes Individuum im Schnitt eine deutlich niedrigere Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit und im Infektionsfall eine deutlich verringerte Viruslast hat, im Vergleich zu einem ungeimpften Individuum. Von der allgemeinen Unzuverlässigkeit der Schnell-/Selbsttests mal abgesehen, müsste man nun aber noch einfaktorieren, dass bei Geboosterten u.U. weniger Kontrolle auf bestehende Infektionen besteht, da sie aufgrund ihres Impfstatus evtl. weniger Tests machen müssen. Hängt dann wieder vom persönlichen Verhalten ab oder ob z.B. auf der Arbeit täglich getestet wird etc.

Andererseits ist das halt die Karotte vor der Nase für bisher Ungeimpfte, in der Hoffnung, dass wenigstens die dadurch versprochene Erleichterung sie zum Impfen bewegt, wenn schon keine anderen rationalen Argumente.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2022)

Nein jeder wird getestet oder es ist nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sowohl @Nightslaver als auch ich haben doch schon was dazu geschrieben, lies es mal bitte.


Warum?
Ich hab aufgepaßt in Geschichte. 
Und den Rest der Überheblichkeiten der Bundesgenossen hab ich live miterlebt.

Und das östliche Schulsystem war dem westlichen 50 Jahre voraus.

Das Schultypgeschmarre, 16 Kultusministerien, die jeder was eigenes zusammenrühren - was für ein Schwachsinn.

Aber das sieht man hier ja erst *nacher *ein, wenn es weh tut und zu spät ist.
Viele Bildungspolitiker bei uns haben *vorher *geplant, wie man in 40 Jahren leben will.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sag nichts gegen das Tropical Island bevor du dort warst


Das begreife ich bis heute nicht.
Etwas billigeres, als den Luftschifftransport von Schwerstlasten gibt es doch gar nicht.

Und bei gutem Wind ist man mehrfach schneller, als auf der Straße.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Der CO2 Preis ist pro Liter im einstelligen Centbereich


Du meinst die Erhöhung.
Ansonsten:  *28,09 ct/kgCO2e (mit 2,33 kgCO2e/Liter).*


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das begreife ich bis heute nicht.
> Etwas billigeres, als den Luftschifftransport von Schwerstlasten gibt es doch gar nicht.
> 
> Und bei gutem Wind ist man mehrfach schneller, als auf der Straße.


Luftschiffe haben aber im Gegensatz zur Automobilbranche keine starke und finanzkräftige Lobby und sind was den Lastentransport angeht mangels vorhandener Förderungen immer noch ein Konzept das in vielen relevanten Aspekten des des Lasttransports in den Kinderschuhen steckt / nicht völlig ausgereift ist.

Solange die Luftschiffbranche da aber nicht mit starken finanziellen Anreizen / Lobbyarbeit bei der Politik punkten kann wird sich das politische Interesse daran, Alternativen abseits der Auto- und Flugzeugmobilität stärker zu fördern, weitestgehend in Grenzen halten.
Was man ja auch schon zu Genüge bei der Bahn und deren DB Cargo mit ansehen kann.

Wo man ja auch seit Jahrzehnten zu Gunsten der Autolobby den Güterverkehr von der Schiene auf die Straße weggefördert hat.
Irrwitziger Weise nicht selten sogar zum wirtschaftlichen Unverständnis davon betroffener mittelständischer Unternehmen, die inzwischen nicht mehr über die Schiene transportieren können...


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du meinst die Erhöhung.
> Ansonsten: *28,09 ct/kgCO2e (mit 2,33 kgCO2e/Liter).*


Das ist gemeint 








						CO2-Steuer – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Das von dir verlinkte stammt aus 1939 ergo ursprünglich nicht für den Klimaschutz eingeführt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Luftschiffe haben aber im Gegensatz zur Automobilbranche keine starke und finanzkräftige Lobby


Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Cargolifter enorme technische Probleme hatte.


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und das östliche Schulsystem war dem westlichen 50 Jahre voraus.


Wenn man sich manche Menschen im Osten anguckt hat man daran seine Zweifel. Besonders in den Hochburgen der rechten Schwurbler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Erkältung durch Zugluft | Ursachen, Behandlung & Tipps
> 
> 
> Die Erkältung ist eine kurzweilige Erkrankung, welche die oberen Atemwege betrifft. [1] Eine Erkältung kann anhand einer Reihe von Symptomen wie verstopfte oder laufende Nase, Niesen, Hustenreiz und mildem Fieber selbst diagnostiziert werden. [2] Seit jeher ist die Vermutung, dass eine Erkältung...
> ...





RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man sich manche Menschen im Osten anguckt hat man daran seine Zweifel. Besonders in den Hochburgen der rechten Schwurbler.



Also wenn ich mir die sich besonders stark agitierenden auf den Demos so angucke, dann sind die irgendwie nicht allesamt 45 und älter, sondern haben zum Großteil den Teil ihrer Schulzeit mit politischen Inhalten in der BRD absolviert...


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die sich besonders stark agitierenden auf den Demos so angucke, dann sind die irgendwie nicht allesamt 45 und älter, sondern haben zum Großteil den Teil ihrer Schulzeit mit politischen Inhalten in der BRD absolviert...


Es gibt dort auch relativ viele AfD Anhänger mittleren und höheren Alters.

Umgekehrt braucht man auch nicht so tun, als wenn der Osten nur Professoren hervorgebracht hätte und der Westen Haupt und Sonderschüler.

Dieses ewige "bei uns war ja alles besser" Gesülze kann ich nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eindrucksvolle Quellenliste
> - 1884
> - 1919
> - 1965
> ...


Das ändert doch gar nichts. Du willst jede nur erdenkliche Maßnahme, dann solltest du das Aktivieren von Viren vermeiden. Wer weiß, vielleicht werden auch Corona-Viren so aktiv.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre es zu viel des Guten, wenn ein paar tausend Menschen weniger sterben?
> lass mal überlegen...


Kommt darauf an, ob ganze Bereiche der Wirtschaft vor die Hunde gehen. Ich sehe es nicht mehr ein. Das ganze Land im Lockdown, aber wirklich gefährdet sind nur 60+. Die sollen halt in den Lockdown wenn sie wollen und gut ist.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es muss auch nicht ein Ansatz überall funktionieren, sondern es müssen langsam mal genug Ansätze angewandt werden, damit sich insgesamt was ändert.


Klappt alles nicht. Die Welle kommt und geht wieder, ganz egal, was man erläßt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Hat die WHO/Merkel/Gott/Gates/Dalai Lama irgendwo eine Obergrenze X für die Infektivität von Viren vorgegeben? Vor 1,5 Jahren haben sich auch welche gefunden, die gesagt haben, Corona verändere sich kaum. Als Alpha kam, haben welche gesagt, es gäbe nur noch 1-2 Steigerungsoptionen. Als Delta kam, hieß es, Corona hätte sein maximales Potential ausgereizt.
> Rein aus evolutionsbiologischer Sicht waren diese Aussagen zu jedem Zeitpunkt arroganter Schwachsinn und unglaubwürdig und das gilt meiner Meinung nach auch für alles ähnlich lautende heute: Um zu beurteilen können, ob ein Virus durch eine zufällige Mutation noch aggressiver werden könnte, müsste man die Wirkung sämtlicher nur möglicher Mutationen kennen. Unser Wissen reicht aber noch nicht einmal so weit, dass wir die Infektivität einer neuen, vorliegenden Variante erfassen könnten. Selbst bei Omicron mussten wir erstmal abwarten, wie schlimm sich die Veränderungen auswirken und jetzt stellen sich wieder sogenannte Experten hin und sagen "aber ich kann für absolut alle Veränderungen, die überhaupt noch kommen könnten, ausschließen, dass sie das Virus aggressiver machen!"
> ?
> Vorsichtig drei Schritte rückwärts gehen, langsam umdrehen und dann rennen.


Wegen logischem Denken. Es wird davon ausgegangen, daß es schon tausende Mutationen gab. Eine neue Mutation muß genauso ansteckend oder ansteckender sein als Omicron, um sich verbreiten zu können. So sehr durch die Verbreitung von Omicron die Wahrscheinlichkeit neuer Varianten auch ansteigt, so sehr sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eben auch, daß diese ansteckender sind. Das muß also ein echter Riesenzufall sein.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passt zu meinen Beobachtungen an deutschen Touristen in Italien, deutschen Touristen in Kroatien, deutschen Touristen in,...
> Aber ehe ich mir Youtube-Videos reinziehe, zumal welche in denen Springer deutsche Touristen interviewt, bleibe ich dann doch lieber bei den zuständigen Institutionen.


Hier stehts, es gilt fast nichts mehr, dennoch sinken die Zahlen. Auch wurde die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Hospitalisierung um 80 % gesenkt, durch Omicron. Selbst wenn es dazu kommt, beträgt die Dauer nur die Hälfte. Wir kommen auch um die Infektion nicht herum, 70 % in SA wurden bereits einmal Infiziert. Addieren wir die unbemerkten Fälle, können wir von 100 % ausgehen 








						Party trotz Omikron: hebt fast alle Corona-Maßnahmen auf
					

In Deutschland wird das Ausmaß der Omikron-Welle mit Sorge beobachtet. Tausende Kilometer entfernt herrscht dagegen Entspannung: Ausgerechnet in Südafrika gibt es kaum noch Corona-Restriktionen. Dabei war Omikron hier noch vor einem Monat dominant.




					www.rnd.de
				




Im Übrigen hat sich an der Berichterstattung der Welt seit dem Kauf durch Springer nichts geändert. Das ist keine neue Bild, was wollen die auch mit zwei Boulevardblättern?

Die Politik muß also einsehen, daß nichts außer Impfstoff die Pandemie beendet, die jetzt ohnehin eine Grippe light ist. Grippe light ist besser als die Grippe vor Corona. Der Impfstoff war 2020 sehr schnell da, die können also, wenn sie wollen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist gemeint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch völlig Wurst, von wann das stammt.

Abgeschafft wurde es jedenfalls nicht und wurde mehrfach zur Steuererhöhung benutzt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Cargolifter enorme technische Probleme hatte.


Ich denke, da gab es ganz andere Ursachen für die Insolvenz.








						Cargolifter AG – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Die Technik war schon 1928 fertig:




__





						Laden…
					





					upload.wikimedia.org
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Dieses ewige "bei uns war ja alles besser" Gesülze kann ich nicht mehr hören.


Natürlich war nicht alles besser, aber große Teile des Bildungssystems waren extrem logisch und stark bis weit in die Zukunft durchdacht und nicht "einfach mal probieren" pro Bundesland.

Das war besser, als das BRD-System.
Punkt.

Das muß man auch mal einsehen - können - wollen - ... .

Klar gibt es viele Menschen, die sich von der Einheit überfahren fühlen und denen es eben nicht besser geht, als zu ostdeutsche Zeiten.

Aber ein Großteil der AfD-Anhänger und Impfgegner sind durch das gesamtdeutsche Schulsystem durchgelaufen.

Ich kenne auch einige Selbständige persönlich, denen es eben nicht gut geht und die ihre finanzielle Notlage dann der Regierung zuschieben.

Kann man sogar teilweise verstehen.
Aber an die Gesetze halte ich mich deswegen immer noch.

Das löst sich aber bald auf.
Die Infektionszahlen sinken schon wieder in den ehemaligen Hochburgen:
https://www.google.de/search?q=coro...AB4AIABUogBsQaSAQIxNJgBAKABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz .


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Natürlich war nicht alles besser, aber große Teile des Bildungssystems waren extrem logisch und *stark bis weit in die Zukunft durchdacht *und nicht "einfach mal probieren" pro Bundesland.


Ja das war so weit durchdacht das alles kaputt gewirtschaftet war.


----------



## Poulton (16. Januar 2022)

Die westdeutsche Wirtschaft hat nach der Wende mit Kusshand ostdeutsche Facharbeiter genommen und gleichzeitig teils massiv die Ausbildung zurückgeschraubt. Heute jammert eben diese Wirtschaft rum, dass es angeblich zu wenig Fachkräfte gibt und die Jugend zu blöd sei.

Ost-West-Wanderung: Die Millionen, die gingen
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/braindrain-aus-ostdeutschland-100.html


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das war so weit durchdacht das alles kaputt gewirtschaftet war.


Tja, manche bekommen Milliarden hinten reingesteckt, andere zahlen die Reparationen des Krieges 40Jahre lang.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Abgeschafft wurde es jedenfalls nicht und wurde mehrfach zur Steuererhöhung benutzt.


Das ist ein Allgemeinplätzchen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Technik war schon 1928 fertig:


Na guck mal wie erfolgreich militärischer Lastentransport damit funktioniert hat😅


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das war besser, als das BRD-System.
> Punkt.


Dem Gefühl nach würde ich sagen, dass du damit nicht ganz falsch liegst bzw es wahrscheinlich in vielen Punkten eine wahre Aussage ist, aber hast du dazu noch einen guten Artikel?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist ein Allgemeinplätzchen.


Nö, eine exzellente Einnahmequelle.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Na guck mal wie erfolgreich militärischer Lastentransport damit funktioniert hat😅


Es geht aber um zivile Transporte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dem Gefühl nach würde ich sagen, dass du damit nicht ganz falsch liegst bzw es wahrscheinlich in vielen Punkten eine wahre Aussage ist, aber hast du dazu noch einen guten Artikel?


Artikel?

Ich habe einige Menschen nach Westdeutschland auswandern sehen mit Famile.
Da wurden die Kinder sofort zwei Klassen höher eingestuft nach dem Aufnahmegespräch.

Und ich kenne 10 Lehrer aller Schulstufen.
Sie haben alle in beiden Systemen gelehrt.
Die lügen nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nö, eine exzellente Einnahmequelle.


Ist jede Steuer und das hat jetzt was mit Co2 zu tun? Btw vergleich lieber wie lange man damals und heute für einen Liter arbeiten musste.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es geht aber um zivile Transporte.


Sorry ziviles Gewicht ist leichter als militärisches Gewichte deswegen gibt es zkg und mkg


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und ich kenne 10 Lehrer aller Schulstufen.
> Sie haben alle in beiden Systemen gelehrt.
> Die lügen nicht.


Was repräsentativ ist weißt du aber oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wegen logischem Denken. Es wird davon ausgegangen, daß es schon tausende Mutationen gab. Eine neue Mutation muß genauso ansteckend oder ansteckender sein als Omicron, um sich verbreiten zu können. So sehr durch die Verbreitung von Omicron die Wahrscheinlichkeit neuer Varianten auch ansteigt, so sehr sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eben auch, daß diese ansteckender sind. Das muß also ein echter Riesenzufall sein.



"Es kann keine ansteckendere Varianten mehr geben, weil es dazu erst eine Variante geben müsste, die ansteckender ist"
Logik?



> Kommt darauf an, ob ganze Bereiche der Wirtschaft vor die Hunde gehen.



Wir haben jetzt viermal nichts/zu wenig gemacht, damit die Wirtschaft nicht vor die Hunde geht. Ich bins langsam leid, dass man als Mensch für die Politiker dieses Landes und für Leute wie dich nur ein Stück Dreck bin. Das du über 60-jährige komplett als zu opfernde Nebensächlichkeit abtust, beendet die Diskussion von meiner Seite endgültig.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dem Gefühl nach würde ich sagen, dass du damit nicht ganz falsch liegst bzw es wahrscheinlich in vielen Punkten eine wahre Aussage ist, aber hast du dazu noch einen guten Artikel?



Bitte sehr:









						Vom DDR-Schulsystem lernen? - WELT
					

Neben der Indoktrination wurde der Wettbewerb gefördert. Sachsen profitiert heute davon - Debatte




					www.welt.de
				




Oder hier auf N-TV gab es auch mal ein Interview mit einer ehemaligen DDR-Lehrerin zu dem Thema, Vergleich Ost- / West-Schulsystem und dessen jeweilige Vor- wie Nachteile:









						"Die Ostdeutschen lachen sich scheckig"
					

Als die Mauer 1989 fällt, müssen sich ostdeutsche Schulen von einem Tag auf den anderen an die westdeutschen Schulen anpassen. Eine Mammutaufgabe, deren Spuren heute noch ersichtlich sind, wie eine einstige DDR-Lehrerin n-tv.de im Interview erzählt.




					www.n-tv.de
				






wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da wurden die Kinder sofort zwei Klassen höher eingestuft nach dem Aufnahmegespräch.



Die Glücklichen.
Als ich nach der Wende auf ein Gyamnasium in Westberlin kam wurde ich nicht hochgestuft und durfte mir 1 Jahr lang nochmal Stoff antun der in Brandenburg schon zu mehr als 2/3 im Schuljahr zuvor abgehandelt wurde.

Ich hab mich da wirklich sehr hart unterfordert gefühlt und entsprechend abgeschaltet, weil darauf natürlich vom Lehrpersonal auch absolut keine Rücksicht genommen wurde.

Meine Noten sahen entsprechend dann auch zum Halbjahr alles andere als gut aus und das "schlaue Westlehrpersonal am Gym" hatte dafür natürlich gegenüber meinen Eltern beim Sprechtag auch eine bequeme Erklärung parat.
Obwohl ich den Stoff ja schon zuvor hatte und die Noten da nicht mal im Ansatz so schlecht waren, lagen die schlechten Noten da dann natürlich nur daran dass das dumme Ossikind halt einfach nur besonders faul sei.

Meine Eltern haben damals dazu nichts gesagt, aber die haben natürlich nur mit dem Kopf geschütelt und mich dann nach dem Schuljahr von der Schule genommen und nach Niedersachsen auf eine Privatschule geschickt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Der Welt Artikel ist naja, der von ntv deutlich besser.
Interessante Aussage im ntv Artikel


> In der DDR war alles gleich und damit hat das System nur Mittelmaß produziert.



Was ich auch schwierig fand ist, dass man als Kind von Akademikern kaum studieren konnte. Meine Mutter beschwert sich heute noch.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Welt Artikel ist naja, der von ntv deutlich besser.
> Interessante Aussage im ntv Artikel


Würde ich so nicht 1 zu 1 unterschreiben wollen, bzw. kannst du das grundsätzlich jeden staatlichen Bildungssystem auf der Welt atestieren, da es konzeptionell halt immer nur auf das breite Mittelmaß der Gesellschaft ausgerichtet ist und ob es da nun etwas mehr auf das obere Ende des Mittelmaßes abzielt, oder aufs untere Ende ist am Ende im Gesamtdurchschnitt völlig irrelevant. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ich auch schwierig fand ist, dass man als Kind von Akademikern kaum studieren konnte. Meine Mutter beschwert sich heute noch.


Ist halt grob vergleichbar wie mit der Frauenquote, oder einer Quote für Behinderte heute auch.
In der DDR erhielten Arbeiterkinder halt bei Studienplätzen grundsätzlich erstmal immer einen gewissen Vorrang vor Kindern von Akademikern (weshalb viele halt auch in die SED eingetreten sind, damit konnte man das halt etwas umgehen), was halt einfach bei der Bildung die Chancengleichheit für Arbeiterkinder in der Gesellschaft erhöhen sollte.
Deshalb bin ich auch kein Fan von Quoten jeglicher Art, bei solchen Dingen, da Quoten halt keine Chancen fördern sondern sie diktieren, indem sie sie den einen gewähren und den anderen einfach verwehren).


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Es kann keine ansteckendere Varianten mehr geben, weil es dazu erst eine Variante geben müsste, die ansteckender ist"
> Logik?
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Interpretationen liegen nicht in meiner Gewalt. Wenn die Alten gefährdet sind, liegt es nun mal nicht an mir in Lockdown zu gehen, sondern an den Alten. Simple as can be.
Und zwar ist der obige Satz durchaus folgerichtig, gemeint ist aber natürlich eine schlimmere Variante. Eine neue Variante kann noch so tödlich sein, wenn sie nicht ansteckend genug ist, bleibt Omicron. Sehr einfach zu verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn die Alten gefährdet sind, liegt es nun mal nicht an mir in Lockdown zu gehen, sondern an den Alten. Simple as can be.


Schon mal etwas von Solidarität gehört? Außerdem sind nicht nur Alte gefährdet, sondern auch alle Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen. Insgesamt sind das ca 20-30 Millionen Bürger.
Und auch bei scheinbar gesunden Menschen kann es manchmal böse Überraschungen geben.
Die Langzeitfolgen von Covid sind noch nicht ausreichend erforscht.


----------



## seahawk (17. Januar 2022)

Mit FFP2 masken gibt es eine effektiven Selbstschutz.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit FFP2 masken gibt es eine effektiven Selbstschutz.


Durchs impfen einen noch höheren.


----------



## seahawk (17. Januar 2022)

Nö. 









						Studie: Hoher Corona-Schutz durch FFP2-Masken
					

Wer eine FFP2-Maske korrekt trägt, schützt sich und andere vor einer Corona- Infektion. Wie sehr die Masken schützen, haben nun Göttinger Forscher berechnet




					www.apotheken-umschau.de
				




99,99% Schutz schafft keine Impfung.


----------



## Kindercola (17. Januar 2022)

aber auch nur wenn sie richtig getragen wird


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> 99,99% Schutz schafft keine Impfung.


FFP2 Masken bieten aber nur diesen Schutz wenn sie 100% richtig sitzen.
Außerdem trage ich die ungerne weil sie meistens zu klein sind und viel zu eng sitzen. Damit knickt man sich die Ohren ab. Da trage ich lieber OP-Masken, bin geimpft und achte auf die AHA-Regeln.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> FFP2 Masken bieten aber nur diesen Schutz wenn sie 100% richtig sitzen.
> Außerdem trage ich die ungerne weil sie meistens zu klein sind und viel zu eng sitzen. Damit knickt man sich die Ohren ab. Da trage ich lieber OP-Masken, bin geimpft und achte auf die AHA-Regeln.


Blumenkohlohren sind keine Ausrede.
Bei der vielen Zeit, die du im Internet verbringst, hättest du dir nebenbei auch Alternativen suchen können.

In günstig:
50 Stück Honeywell H910EN FFP2-Masken - Einweg-Staubschutzmaske ohne Ventil - EN 149

In teuer:








						3M Staubmaske Aura FFP2 9320, ohne Ausatemventil
					

Die Staubmaske 9320 von 3M hat ein 3-teilig flaches Design und ist einzeln hygienisch verpackt. Die 9320 eignet sich z.B. für das Schleifen von Farben und Lacken, sofern es keine chromathaltigen Anstriche sind. ~ Premium- Qualität ~ gegen feste, wässerige und nicht flüchtige flüssige Aerosole…




					www.bbf24.de
				












						Dräger X-plore 1720 C
					

Universalgröße · Schutzklasse: FFP2




					ffpshop.de


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Blumenkohlohren sind keine Ausrede.


Doch sind sie. Auch im Gesicht drücken die FFP2 Masken extrem und decken gerade so alles ab.
Außerdem bekommt man darunter schlechter Luft.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Bei der vielen Zeit, die du im Internet verbringst, hättest du dir nebenbei auch Alternativen suchen können.


Darüber mach dir mal keine Gedanken, wieviel Zeit ich im Internet verbringe.
Alternative ist für mich die OP Maske. Und solange es keine FFP2 Pflicht gibt, bleibe ich auch dabei.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Solidarität gehört? Außerdem sind nicht nur Alte gefährdet, sondern auch alle Menschen mit Vorerkrankungen. Insgesamt sind das ca 20-30 Millionen Bürger.
> Und auch bei scheinbar gesunden Menschen kann es manchmal böse Überraschungen geben.
> Die Langzeitfolgen von Covid sind noch nicht ausreichend erforscht.


Dann gehe ich halt auf der Autobahn meinen Liegestuhl aufstellen und lasse mich Sonnen. Sollen die Solidarischen doch woanders fahren!

Wo bleibt eure Solidarität, wenn es wirklich drauf ankommt???



			https://abload.de/img/amjqm.jpg


----------



## seahawk (17. Januar 2022)

Fakt ist, dass FFP2 jedem einen Selbstschutz ermöglichen. Es gibt also keinen Grund mehr für andere Maßnahmen. Nicht einmal für eine Maskenpflicht, da jeder sich selber schützen kann, wenn er eine FFP2 trägt und daher niemand gezwungen werden sollte.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch sind sie. Auch im Gesicht drücken die FFP2 Masken extrem und decken gerade so alles ab.
> Außerdem bekommt man darunter schlechter Luft.
> 
> Darüber mach dir mal keine Gedanken, wieviel Zeit ich im Internet verbringe.
> Alternative ist für mich die OP Maske. Und solange es keine FFP2 Pflicht gibt, bleibe ich auch dabei.



Gibt es alles in passenden Größen. Ich bin 1,90, besitze wahrlich keinen kleinen Kopf und nach mehreren Lungenembolien eine eingeschränkte Lungenfunktion. Die verlinkten Masken passen auch großen Quadratschädeln und wenn selbst ich damit atmen kann...
Generell müssen Masken nun einmal straff sitzen, sonst sind sie so nutzlos wie... OP-Masken.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass FFP2 jedem einen Selbstschutz ermöglichen. Es gibt also keinen Grund mehr für andere Maßnahmen.


Blödsinn. Man braucht sich nur unbewußt ins Gesicht fassen  und schon kann man Corona bekommen.
Spätestens wenn man die Maske zu Hause oder sonstwo abgesetzt hat und sich vorher nicht die Hände desinfiziert oder gewaschen hat.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Generell müssen Masken nun einmal straff sitzen, sonst sind sie so nutzlos wie... OP-Masken.


OP Masken sind nicht nutzlos. Sonst würden sie ja auch nicht von Ärzten und anderen medizinischen Personal getragen werden.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Man braucht sich nur unbewußt ins Gesicht fassen  und schon kann man Corona bekommen.
> Spätestens wenn man die Maske zu Hause oder sonstwo abgesetzt hat und sich vorher nicht die Hände desinfiziert oder gewaschen hat.


Mangelnde Selbstdisziplin ist auch kein Argument. Es hatte ja nun jeder ausreichend Zeit, sich an die entsprechenden Hygieneregeln zu gewöhnen.



RyzA schrieb:


> OP Masken sind nicht nutzlos. Sonst würden sie ja auch nicht von Ärzten und anderen medizinischen Personal getragen werden.



Ärzte (vor allem Chirurgen) schützen mit OP-Masken ihre Patienten während Eingriffen vor den gefürchteten bakteriellen Wundinfektionen. Bakterien sind vergleichsweise riesig.
Viren spielen hierbei quasi keine Rolle, deswegen trägt man im OP keine FFP-Masken.

Ganz anders läuft es jedoch auf den Infektions-/Intensivstationen. Dort trägt momentan absolut niemand OP-Masken.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mangelnde Selbstdisziplin ist auch kein Argument. Es hatte ja nun jeder ausreichend Zeit, sich an die entsprechenden Hygieneregeln zu gewöhnen.


Eigentlich schon. Aber wie lassen sich sonst die große Anzahl von Neuinfektionen erklären? Weil sich eben nicht von allen daran gehalten wird.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ärzte (vor allem Chirurgen) schützen mit OP-Masken ihre Patienten während Eingriffen die Patienten vor den gefürchteten bakteriellen Wundinfektionen.
> Viren spielen hierbei quasi keine Rolle, deswegen trägt man im OP keine FFP-Masken.


Ich meinte aber keine Chirurgen, sondern andere Ärzte wie Hausärzte, Ambulanz usw.
Da habe ich schon ganz oft welche mit OP-Masken gesehen.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ganz anders läuft es jedoch auf den Infektions-/Intensivstationen. Dort trägt momentan absolut niemand OP-Masken.


Auf der Intensivstation das ist klar.

Corona wird hauptsächlich durch Tröpfchen in der Luft übertragen. Da ist ja logisch das eine OP-Maske auch einen gewissen Schutz bietet.

Wie gesagt: solange es keine FFP2 Pflicht gibt bleibe ich bei der OP Maske.

Ich bin geimpft (geboostert) und achte auf die Einhaltung der AHA-Regeln.
Außerdem vermeide ich wo es geht Menschenkontakte.
Mehr kann ich nicht machen.


----------



## seahawk (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Man braucht sich nur unbewußt ins Gesicht fassen  und schon kann man Corona bekommen.
> Spätestens wenn man die Maske zu Hause oder sonstwo abgesetzt hat und sich vorher nicht die Hände desinfiziert oder gewaschen hat.
> .


Wer nicht auf die Hygieneregeln achtet, ist halt selber Schuld. Deswegen sollte aber Dritte nicht in ihren Freiheiten beschränkt werden.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte aber keine Chirurgen, sondern andere Ärzte wie Hausärzte, Ambulanz usw.
> Da habe ich schon ganz oft welche mit OP-Masken gesehen.



Auch unter den Halbgöttern in Weiß gibt es eben solche und solche. Ich würde den Arzt (besonders den Zahnarzt) wechseln, wenn er mir mit OP-Maske entgegen käme und glaubte, so den täglichen vulnerablen Patientenverkehr vor Ansteckung schützen zu können.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer nicht auf die Hygieneregeln achtet, ist halt selber Schuld. Deswegen sollte aber Dritte nicht in ihren Freiheiten beschränkt werden.


Deswegen sollten sich soviele wie möglich impfen lassen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Auch unter den Halbgöttern in Weiß gibt es eben solche und solche. Ich würde den Arzt (besonders den Zahnarzt) wechseln, wenn er mir mit OP-Maske entgegen käme und glaubte, so den täglichen vulnerablen Patientenverkehr vor Ansteckung schützen zu können.


Meine Ärzte nicht aber was ich teilweise so im Fernsehen gesehen habe.

Aber man muß auch nicht so tun als wenn OP-Masken nutzlos wären:



> FFP2-Masken bieten einen effektiven Schutz, sofern sie richtig getragen werden. Forscher des Göttinger Max-Planck-Instituts haben Ende 2021 in einer Studie herausgefunden, dass für Infizierte wie auch Gesunde das Infektionsrisiko im Innenraum auf kurzer Distanz auch nach 20 Minuten nur 0,1 Prozent beträgt. Sitzt die Maske schlecht, liegt das Infektionsrisiko bei etwa 4 Prozent. *OP-Masken mit guter Passform senken das Risiko auf maximal 10 Prozent. *Ohne Maske beträgt das Ansteckungsrisiko dagegen fast 100 Prozent.


Quelle: OP- und FFP2-Masken: Was ist der Unterschied?

Immerhin wird das Risko einer Infektion dadurch um 90% gesenkt.  Auf kurze Distanz im Innenraum.


----------



## seahawk (17. Januar 2022)

Impfung? Eine Impfung schützt selbst mit Booster maximal mit 80% vor Omikron. Die OP-Maske schützt bereits zu 90%, eine FFP2 schützt zu 99,99% - also mehr als einhundert mal besser. Und sie kann jeder für sich selber nutzen, ohne Dritte zu belasten.


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Impfung? Eine Impfung schützt selbst mit Booster maximal mit 80% vor Omikron. Die OP-Maske schützt bereits zu 90%, eine FFP2 schützt zu 99,99% - also mehr als einhundert mal besser. Und sie kann jeder für sich selber nutzen, ohne Dritte zu belasten.


Wenn man nach der Logik geht ja. Aber eine Impfung schützt ja nicht nur vor Ansteckung, sondern  vor allem vor schweren Krankheitsverlauf. Weil durch eine blöde Unachtsamkeit kann man sich den Mist schon einfangen.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber man muß auch nicht so tun als wenn OP-Masken nutzlos wären:
> 
> 
> Quelle: OP- und FFP2-Masken: Was ist der Unterschied?
> ...



Vorweg: dass auch geboosterte Personen (bin ich btw. auch, logisch bei meinen Vorerkrankungen) andere anstecken können, ist wohl mittlerweile ausreichend bekannt und belegt.



> OP-Masken mit guter Passform senken das Risiko auf maximal 10 Prozent.



Also:
OP-Masken sitzen im Alltag quasi NIE gut und die Passform... ist im Vergleich zu FFP2-Masken ein schlechter Witz. Das sind nun mal einfach nur Taschentücher mit 2 Schnüren.

Im Idealfall steckt laut deiner Quelle ein Infizierter mit einer perfekt sitzenden OP-Maske also 1 von 10 Kontakten an. Und im schlimmsten Fall? 4/10? 9/10?

Mit einer schlecht(!) sitzenden FFP2 Maske liegt laut deinem Artikel die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Weitergabe des Virus bei ca. 4%. Ein Infizierter, der seine FFP2-Maske also "so lala" trägt, infiziert nur noch 4 von 100 Kontakten.
Trägt dieser seine FFP2-Maske hingegen korrekt, liegen wir bei 0,1% (sprich: 1 von 1000).

Wer sich tatsächlich um andere sorgt, der lässt sich nicht nur impfen und meidet unnötige Kontakte, der lernt verdammt noch mal auch endlich, wie eine FFP2-Maske richtig getragen wird und woher er passende bezieht.


----------



## seahawk (17. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man nach der Logik geht ja. Aber eine Impfung schützt ja nicht nur vor Ansteckung, sondern  vor allem vor schweren Krankheitsverlauf. Weil durch eine blöde Unachtsamkeit kann man sich den Mist schon einfangen.


Eine Impfung dient dem Selbstschutz - eine Maske liefert Selbstschutz und Fremdschutz. Ich vertraue aktuell der FFP2 im ÖPNV weit mehr als dem Booster.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich vertraue aktuell der FFP2 im ÖPNV weit mehr als dem Booster.


Ich sitze lieber alleine im Auto.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich alleine im Auto das machen könnte was ich im Zug mache ohne zu sterben würde ich vielleicht auch das Auto nehmen.


----------



## compisucher (17. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine im Auto das machen könnte was ich im Zug mache ohne zu sterben würde ich vielleicht auch das Auto nehmen.


Stimmt, ich schlafe im Zug regelmässig ein...


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry ziviles Gewicht ist leichter als militärisches Gewichte deswegen gibt es zkg und mkg


Was hast Du jetzt am LZ 127 nicht verstanden, daß Du da immer auf die militärischen Nutzung ablenkst:



> Das Starrluftschiff *LZ 127 Graf Zeppelin* aus der Reihe der Zeppeline gilt als das erfolgreichste Verkehrsluftschiff seiner Zeit





			https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LZ_127.
		

Das LZ 127 hat keine Militärlasten transportiert, jedenfalls ist nichts bekannt bis auf ein paar NSDAP-Flugblätter.



> Das Schiff legte insgesamt knapp 1,7 Millionen Kilometer bei 590 unfallfreien Fahrten und 17.177 Fahrtstunden (zusammengerechnet gut 2 Jahre) zurück, wobei neben der Weltumrundung 139 mal der Atlantik nach Nord- und Südamerika überquert wurde. Es wurden 34.000 Passagiere befördert, davon 13.110 als zahlende Gäste, und 78.661 kg Fracht transportiert. Zurückgelegt wurden innerhalb der Einsatzzeit 1.720.000 Transport-km.[15]





Sparanus schrieb:


> Was repräsentativ ist weißt du aber oder?


Ja, wenn die Leute Erfahrungen aus allen Schulformen haben paßt das sicher so.
Da muß man keine 10.000 Lehrer fragen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das LZ 127 hat keine Militärlasten transportiert, jedenfalls ist nichts bekannt bis auf ein paar NSDAP-Flugblätter.


Aber es ging doch um Frachtluftschiffe allgemein. Warum hackst du jetzt genau auf diesem einen LZ rum?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da muß man keine 10.000 Lehrer fragen.


Das kann man zwar so sehen Statistik besteht man damit aber nicht.


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2022)

Die Gaskunden wird es freuen: 








						Grüne und Union: Keine Russlanddeals auf Ukraine-Kosten
					

Außenpolitiker von Union und Grünen haben mit dem Ende für die Pipeline Nord Stream 2 gedroht, sollte Russland die Ukraine angreifen.




					www.zdf.de
				




Irgendwie scheinen einige Teilnehmer unserer Regierung noch nicht ganz verstanden zu haben, wie abhängig man in Deutschland von den Russen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen einige Teilnehmer unserer Regierung noch nicht ganz verstanden zu haben, wie abhängig man in Deutschland von den Russen ist.


Sind wir nicht, andere können auch liefern.


----------



## Poulton (17. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Als ich nach der Wende auf ein Gyamnasium


  
Soviel zum ich sei ein alter Mann. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:


Da geht noch mehr: https://gegenblende.dgb.de/++co++09e21482-ee89-11e0-5d68-001ec9b03e44



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Schultypgeschmarre, 16 Kultusministerien, die jeder was eigenes zusammenrühren - was für ein Schwachsinn.


Wenn es doch "nur" die eigene Suppe wäre, die gekocht wird und es sich auf die Länder allein beschränken würde.
Das ganze hat auch zur Folge, dass die Länder erstmal die Kosten dafür zu schultern haben. Kitas und vorschulische Bildung sind m.W. nach sogar Aufgabe der jeweiligen Kommune. Wenn man sich dann anschaut wie die finanzielle Lage so mancher Kommunen aussieht, insbesondere bei solchen die einen hohen Anteil an Menschen haben die in prekären Verhältnissen leben, und das nicht nur temporär sondern dauerhaft, dann kann man sich ausmalen wie es um das Angebot und die Qualität in diesem Bereich steht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Müssen nichtmal arme Städte sein, siehe Olching. 
Großraum München und man hat die Gebühren einfach mal grob verdoppelt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber es ging doch um Frachtluftschiffe allgemein. Warum hackst du jetzt genau auf diesem einen LZ rum?


Weil es, unter anderem, das effektivste Frachtluftschiff seiner Zeit war.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weil es, unter anderem, das effektivste Frachtluftschiff seiner Zeit war.


Das Ding hat in seiner gesamten Lebenszeit laut Wikipedia weniger als 80 Tonnen Fracht transportiert.


----------



## Kindercola (18. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Soviel zum ich sei ein alter Mann.
> 
> 
> Da geht noch mehr: https://gegenblende.dgb.de/++co++09e21482-ee89-11e0-5d68-001ec9b03e44
> ...


Gab´s nicht mal vor paar Jahren den wackeren Vorstoß von 6 Bundesländern die gerne ein einheitliches Schulsystem aufgestellt hätten, aber die größeren Bundesländer (Bayern, NRW) abgelehnt hatten und es deswegen auch gescheitert ist weils keinen "Sinn" gemacht hätte ohne diese Länder ein einheitliches System zu machen.

Hatte das damals als Schüler nicht verstanden was daran so schwierig ist das in Deutschland an jeder Schule der selbe Lehrplan herrscht.
Nein stattdessen kocht hier wirklich jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen :/
Naja ist ja bei den Coronamaßnahmen das selbe. In meiner Kleinstadt wo ich lebe wurde der Weihnachtsmarkt nicht zugelassen, aber in Magdeburg hatte er offen. Hier macht ja gefühlt auch jede Kommune/Landkreis sein fast eigenständiges Ding.


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2022)

Und Abiture sind auch nicht gleich. Ein Abitur vom Gymnasium wird immer noch höher angesehen als ein Abitur von der Gesamtschule. Selbst wenn der Notendurchschnitt der selbe ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Soviel zum ich sei ein alter Mann.



Ach komm, Patrick Stewart ist nun wirklich auch nicht mehr der jüngste und wenn man dann halt mit seinen Antlitz als Profilbild rumrennt, das fördert halt gewisse Annahmen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Gab´s nicht mal vor paar Jahren den wackeren Vorstoß von 6 Bundesländern die gerne ein einheitliches Schulsystem aufgestellt hätten, aber die größeren Bundesländer (Bayern, NRW) abgelehnt hatten und es deswegen auch gescheitert ist weils keinen "Sinn" gemacht hätte ohne diese Länder ein einheitliches System zu machen.


Wenn dem so war, wäre es trotzdem eine törichte Entscheidung gewesen es ganz sein zu lassen nur weil die beiden nicht direkt mit machen. Am Ende einen besseren Ruf als das NRW Abi raus zu bekommen wäre auch nicht wirklich schwer geworden.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn dem so war, wäre es trotzdem eine törichte Entscheidung gewesen es ganz sein zu lassen nur weil die beiden nicht direkt mit machen. Am Ende einen besseren Ruf als das NRW Abi raus zu bekommen wäre auch nicht wirklich schwer geworden.


Nur Bayern wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich kaum dazu bekommen mitzumachen, die würden bis zum jüngsten Tag dahingehend rumpissen das ein einheitliches Schulsystem gegen ihre Rechte als Freistaat verstößt und vor allen würden dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder einige Ehefrauen und Kinder von CSU-Parteilern ihre sehr gut bezahlten Bürojobs im Bildungsministerium verlieren.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur Bayern wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich kaum dazu bekommen mitzumachen, die würden bis zum jüngsten Tag dahingehend rumpissen das ein einheitliches Schulsystem gegen ihre Rechte als Freistaat verstößt und vor allen würden dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder einige Ehefrauen und Kinder von CSU-Parteilern ihre sehr gut bezahlten Bürojobs im Bildungsministerium verlieren.


15 aus 16 ist aber immer noch besser als alle einzeln...


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Am Ende einen besseren Ruf als das NRW Abi raus zu bekommen wäre auch nicht wirklich schwer geworden.


Gegen ein NRW Fachabi sagt zumindest keiner was^^


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur Bayern wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich kaum dazu bekommen mitzumachen, die würden bis zum jüngsten Tag dahingehend rumpissen das ein einheitliches Schulsystem gegen ihre Rechte als Freistaat verstößt und vor allen würden dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder einige Ehefrauen und Kinder von CSU-Parteilern ihre sehr gut bezahlten Bürojobs im Bildungsministerium verlieren.


Niemand hindert die Bayern daran, Deutschland zu verlassen  und unabhängig zu werden.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Januar 2022)

Urkunde aus dem 16. Jahrhundert aufgetaucht: Bayern gehört offiziell zu Österreich
					

Viele haben es instinktiv schon immer gespürt, nun ist es tatsächlich wahr geworden: Der Fund einer Urkunde belegt, dass der Freistaat Bayern schon seit dem Jahr 1574 offiziell zu Österreich gehört. Rechtshistoriker schätzen das Dokument als juristisch einwandfrei und damit völkerrechtlich ...




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Urkunde aus dem 16. Jahrhundert aufgetaucht: Bayern gehört offiziell zu Österreich
> 
> 
> Viele haben es instinktiv schon immer gespürt, nun ist es tatsächlich wahr geworden: Der Fund einer Urkunde belegt, dass der Freistaat Bayern schon seit dem Jahr 1574 offiziell zu Österreich gehört. Rechtshistoriker schätzen das Dokument als juristisch einwandfrei und damit völkerrechtlich ...
> ...


Oha, muß ich bald wieder Kontrollen befürchten, wenn ich mal nach Neustadt / Sa. muß?


----------



## Poulton (18. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Oha, muß ich bald wieder Kontrollen befürchten, wenn ich mal nach Neustadt / Sa. muß?


Aber das ist doch Franken?


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch Franken?


Tja, nur wir Deppen sind damals den Russen zugeschlagen worden.
Zuerst waren die Amis da.


----------



## Poulton (18. Januar 2022)

Ich hätte kein Problem mit Franken als 17. Bundesland.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem mit Franken als 17. Bundesland.


Man stelle sich vor, jeder zweigt sich ab. Die Badener wollen, die Franken, die Rheinländer, die Westphalen, die Holsteiner, dann hätten wir mehr Bundesländer als die USA Bundesstaaten haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem mit Franken als 17. Bundesland.


Ich auch nicht.
Den Vorschlag gibt es schon lange:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Obwohl man das sicher noch vereinfachen könnte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wir (Schmalkalden-Meiningen) kämen zwar zu Sachsen/ Hessen, aber in irgendeinen sauren Apfel muß man wohl beißen.
Man könnte die Dritten Programme reduzieren und alles wäre sehr viel einfacher.



			https://www.ig-neugliederung.de/,
		

https://www.bildung-bedeutet-freiheit.de/demokratisierung/neugliederung-als-chance/ .


----------



## chill_eule (18. Januar 2022)

Teile der Karte sind falsch Beschriftet:

Das fehlt eindeutig noch "Dunkeldeutschland" 
Wo das stehen müsste, darf sich jeder selbst überlegen ^^

Reichen nicht eigentlich sogar 2 Bundesländer?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2022)

Bundesländer anders zu teilen würde nur für noch mehr Chaos sorgen.



seahawk schrieb:


> 99,99% Schutz schafft keine Impfung.



Und wer trägt die Maske 24/7?

Die Ansteckungen bei mir in der Familie passierten zu Hause. Also da wo man keine Maske trägt.

Dazu schützt die Impfung sehr gut vor schweren Verläufen, bei meinem Vater waren es nur "zwei Tage Grippe".
Ohne Impfung liegen selbst junge Menschen die Fit sind gerne mal zwei Wochen flach.


Dazu würde ich selbst eine Impfung alle 3 Monate als das mildere Mittel ansehen, statt FFP2-Maske.


----------



## Eckism (18. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Saurer Apfel gut und schön, aber Sachsen??? Das ist die zweitschlimmste Option, die es gibt...schlimmer wären nur noch die Weißwurstfresser...


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich selbst eine Impfung alle 3 Monate als das mildere Mittel ansehen, statt FFP2-Maske.



Du hast ja scheinbar auch keine Probleme mit Nadeln...


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht, andere können auch liefern.


Dann erzähl mal, woher "die anderen" das Gas herbeizaubern und warum Deutschland die Hälfte seines Bedarfs aus Russland bezieht, wenn es so einfach ist, den Lieferanten zu wechseln? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						Nord Stream 2 - Wie abhängig ist Deutschland von russischem Erdgas?
					

Angesichts des eskalierenden Konflikts zwischen Russland und der Ukraine hatte die Bundesregierung die Zertifizierung der Ostsee-Pipeline Nord Stream 2 gestoppt. Ein Überblick, wie abhängig Deutschland und Europa von russischem Gas sind.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Btw: Die Niederlande kannst Du eigentlich von der Liste streichen. Die brauchen ihr Gas selbst: https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...tml?ticket=ST-852668-LDeyOajqzcpbqBaF0lAQ-ap6


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2022)

Übrigens gab es die Tage eine neue Oxfamstudie, wonach alleine die reichsten 10 Personen während der letzten 2 Jahre Pandemie ihr Vermögen gut und gerne mal verdoppelt haben, während etwa 160 Mio. Menschen ärmer geworden sind:

The world’s ten richest men more than doubled their fortunes from $700 billion to $1.5 trillion —at a rate of $15,000 per second or $1.3 billion a day— during the first two years of a pandemic that has seen the incomes of 99 percent of humanity fall and over 160 million more people forced into poverty.

*“If these ten men were to lose 99.999 percent of their wealth tomorrow, they would still be richer than 99 percent of all the people on this planet,” *said Oxfam International’s Executive Director Gabriela Bucher. “They now have six times more wealth than the poorest 3.1 billion people.”









						Ten richest men double their fortunes in pandemic while incomes of 99 percent of humanity fall | Oxfam International
					






					www.oxfam.org
				




Wir brauchen eindeutig mehr Superreiche, die mal eben ein paar Stunden Urlaub im Weltraum machen. 

Wie lange wollen wir uns das eigentlich noch leisten und mit anschauen, das zum einen diese Typen mit ihren Exzessen für gut 16% der weltweiten CO2 Ausstoßes verantwortlich sind und zum anderen uns irgendwelche Dummbratzen in der Bevölkerung erzählen wollen, das man nur den Kommunismus einführen will, wenn man diese Menschen endlich mal entsprechend zur Kasse bittet?


----------



## Lotto (18. Januar 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Gab´s nicht mal vor paar Jahren den wackeren Vorstoß von 6 Bundesländern die gerne ein einheitliches Schulsystem aufgestellt hätten, aber die größeren Bundesländer (Bayern, NRW) abgelehnt hatten und es deswegen auch gescheitert ist weils keinen "Sinn" gemacht hätte ohne diese Länder ein einheitliches System zu machen.
> 
> Hatte das damals als Schüler nicht verstanden was daran so schwierig ist das in Deutschland an jeder Schule der selbe Lehrplan herrscht.
> Nein stattdessen kocht hier wirklich jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen :/
> Naja ist ja bei den Coronamaßnahmen das selbe. In meiner Kleinstadt wo ich lebe wurde der Weihnachtsmarkt nicht zugelassen, aber in Magdeburg hatte er offen. Hier macht ja gefühlt auch jede Kommune/Landkreis sein fast eigenständiges Ding.


Es hat an sich nichts mit der Anzahl an Bundesländern zu tun, sonder schlicht mit der Tatsache, dass die Bildungspolitik in den Händen der Bundesländer liegt und nicht beim Bund. Demenstprechend hat halt jeder Bildungsminister/-senator seine eigenen Vorstellungen und lässt sich da auch nicht reinreden. Und wenn dann irgendwann nach x-Jahren in einem Bundesland die Regierung wechselt kommen wieder neue Ideen und Schulformen.
Würde diese beim Bund liegen würden auch Schulformen und Lehrpläne überall gleich sein. Nur dies würde für ein einigermaßen einheitliches Bildungssystem sorgen. "Einigermaßen" deshalb weil Lehrkräfte an Schulen natürlich immer unterschiedlich sind und diese auch weiterhin Schüler unterschiedlich behandeln werden bzw. Benotung von mündlicher Mitarbeit immer stark von Lehrern und auch vom Leistungsniveau der Klasse/Stufe abhängt.


----------



## Eckism (18. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast ja scheinbar auch keine Probleme mit Nadeln...


Solange meine Covid App im Handy "Impfschutz bis 27.08.2022" anzeigt, lass ich mich auf keine Spritze mehr ein.

Die Tante mit der Spritze kann da glaube ich auch auf mich verzichten, ich hab beim desinfizieren schon Schläge angedroht.


----------



## Poulton (18. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast ja scheinbar auch keine Probleme mit Nadeln...


Geh mal zum Blutspenden.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast ja scheinbar auch keine Probleme mit Nadeln...



Fließt ja eher selten Blut bei der Impfung. ^^


----------------

Wieder etwas mehr zur Politik:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Ein Auflistung, wie die CDU sinnvolle Politik machen könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wieder etwas mehr zur Politik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Zeit-Abo nicht lesbar.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Obwohl man das sicher noch vereinfachen könnte:


Bayern vergrößern oh nein bitte nicht...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich selbst eine Impfung alle 3 Monate als das mildere Mittel ansehen, statt FFP2-Maske.


Das steht nicht wirklich zur Debatte, die Viertimpfung bringt scheinbar nichts und auf eine Anpassung warten wir noch. Wer geboostert ist darf wahrscheinlich bis Anfang April, Ende Mai warten.


keinnick schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal, woher "die anderen" das Gas herbeizaubern und warum Deutschland die Hälfte seines Bedarfs aus Russland bezieht, wenn es so einfach ist, den Lieferanten zu wechseln?


Warum aus Russland? Weil es billiger ist und weniger aufwendig. Die USA können noch sehr viel liefern wenn die Transportkapazitäten angepasst werden. Gas aus anderen Ländern zu beziehen wäre aus zig Gründen ein Notfallplan, aber es ist möglich.


----------



## Poulton (19. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die USA können noch sehr viel liefern


Fracking-Gas ist natürlich eine ganz tolle Alternative...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Fracking-Gas ist natürlich eine ganz tolle Alternative...


Möchtest du mir erklären wo ich von toll gesprochen hab bevor du sarkastisch wirst?


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

Ich schätze Nord Stream 2 wird kommen. Auch wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass der Russe den Gashahn zudrehen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2022)

Russland braucht "unser" Geld mindestens genau so sehr wie wir das Gas. Wer da wirklich am längeren Hebel sitzt ist nicht so eindeutig.


----------



## seahawk (19. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich selbst eine Impfung alle 3 Monate als das mildere Mittel ansehen, statt FFP2-Maske.



Ich denke die Impfung hat deutlich mehr Nebenwirkungen als die Maske. Aber Fakt ist, dass heute sich jeder selber schützen kann (Impfung + Maske) weswegen kein Dritter noch zu irgendetwas gezwungen werden sollte. Wer Angst vor Corona hat soll sich impfen lassen und FFP2 tragen, alle anderen können wieder normal leben.


----------



## compisucher (19. Januar 2022)

So, jetzt noch ein Mal "Lauterbach" bashing...
Ich darf diesen Kommentar aus der "Welt" verlinken:








						Neue Regeln: Über Nacht nicht mehr geimpft – Die totale Verwirrung - WELT
					

Es ist ein Skandal, dass die Definition von „geimpft“ und „genesen“ lediglich durch die Bekanntgabe auf einer Behörden-Website geändert wurde. Das fällt auf Bundesgesundheitsminister Lauterbach zurück. Denn die Entscheidung müsste woanders getroffen werden.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

Nein Müll verlinkt man nicht


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch ein Mal "Lauterbach" bashing...
> Ich darf diesen Kommentar aus der "Welt" verlinken:
> 
> 
> ...


Warum sollte ich eine Meinung von einem Drecksblatt lesen, wofür ich auch noch bezahlen muss?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie lange wollen wir uns das eigentlich noch leisten


Die meisten Menschen stecken ihnen das Geld doch hinten rein und bestellen wahllos bei den größten Anbietern statt auch mal conrad, reichelt, caseking, k&m oder andere Elektronikanbieter zu nutzen.

Es werde E-Autos verkauft, deren Verarbeitung auf dem Stand eines Dacias oder darunter liegen, die aussehen, wie vom Leo überfahren und die Reichweite eines Fahrrades haben.

Das Fleisch wird vom Billigstanbieter gekauft in riesigen Haufen.
Ich stehe manchmal hinter einem Kunden am Fleischstand und denke: wer soll das alles essen?
Milch, Käse, Eier, Gemüse - immer die Billigstware wird gekauft.

Manche Menschen müssen das, leider.
Weil sie nicht genug verdienen, um sich ein Leben hier mit Qualitätsware leisten zu können.

Langsam müßten wir uns an den Kapitalismus eigentlich gewöhnt haben, aber anscheinend wirft er immer skurrilere Blüten.

Die Impfgegener gehen auf die Straße, für ihr angebliches Recht, Schei..  zu labern und brechen dabei mehrere Gesetze.

Die Armen haben keine Lobby und zahlen bei jeder Kleinigkeit drauf.

Edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Januar 2022)

Das soll mal einer verstehen! Nachdem er alles lockerer sah und es auch mit der Impfpflicht nicht eilig hatte will Klaboosterbach nun schleunigst die Impfpflicht und zwar wegen der nächsten Welle im Herbst, für den er gar eine neue Variante befürchtet. Wenn die Leute aber jetzt impfen und bustern, hält das doch gar nicht zum Herbst und sie müssen wieder bustern. Und daß die Fallzahlen nun erst mal steigen, das konnte man seit Wochen absehen.

Laut WHO kann Covid-19 dieses Jahr beendet werden, wenn die Ungleichverteilung von Impfstoffen ein Ende nimmt. Sie beklagt, daß weniger als 10 % der Menschen in armen Ländern geimpft sind.









						OMS: COVID-19 podría acabar este año si se toman acciones - DIARIO LA CALLE
					

Por JAMEY KEATEN Associated Press GINEBRA (AP) — El director de emergencias de la Organización Mundial de la Salud declaró el martes que lo peor de la pandemia del coronavirus —las muertes, las hospitalizaciones y los encierros— podrían acabar este año si se toman medidas eficaces para eliminar...




					lacalle.com.ve


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Laut WHO kann Covid-19 dieses Jahr beendet werden, wenn die Ungleichverteilung von Impfstoffen ein Ende nimmt. Sie beklagt, daß weniger als 10 % der Menschen in armen Ländern geimpft sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin solidarisch, meine ganzen Booster können ausgeflogen werden...ich warte auf die Booster-Schluckimpfung.


----------



## Poulton (19. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> meine ganzen Booster können ausgeflogen werden


Die werden erst dann ausgeflogen, wenn sie verfallen sind bzw. ein bis zwei Tage davor sind. So spart man sich selber die Entsorgungskosten und kann sich noch als strahlender Ritter hinstellen, der ja sonstenswas für die Menschheit tut.


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die werden erst dann ausgeflogen, wenn sie verfallen sind bzw. ein bis zwei Tage davor sind. So spart man sich selber die Entsorgungskosten und kann sich noch als strahlender Ritter hinstellen, der ja sonstenswas für die Menschheit tut.


Deswegen schreibe ich das im Vorraus...3 frische Impfdinger können se schon per DHL versenden.


----------



## Poulton (19. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Deswegen schreibe ich das im Vorraus...3 frische Impfdinger können se schon per DHL versenden.


Wird das mal wieder mimimi wegen Spritze?


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wird das mal wieder mimimi wegen Spritze?


Davon abgesehen, das ich Spritzen hasse, werde ich mir den nächsten Schuss erst mit einer Impfpflicht setzen lassen...und wie das gerade so läuft (alle sind dafür, nur keiner hat Bock) wird die noch ewig dauern.


----------



## compisucher (19. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich eine Meinung von einem Drecksblatt lesen, wofür ich auch noch bezahlen muss?


Bei mir war das noch nicht hinter einer Paywall 

Na ja, dann macht euch mal selber schlau, wer von gestern an plötzlich nicht mehr als geimpft oder Genesen gilt.
Kompetenzüberschreitende Schnellschüsse ohne parlamentarische Beschlüsse und auf Nachfrage der Presse (nicht nur der Welt) Schweigen im Walde.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wird das mal wieder mimimi wegen Spritze?


Ehrlich jetzt, machst du dich da gerade über Menschen mit Trypanophobie & Belonophobie lustig, welche zur Untergruppe der Blut- und Verletzungsphobien gehören?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kompetenzüberschreitende Schnellschüsse ohne parlamentarische Beschlüsse


Natürlich mit parlamentarischen Beschluss, die Gesetze die diese Möglichkeit geben sind durchs Parlament gegangen.

Außerdem war das mit dem Genesenenstatus schon vor Monaten ein Thema ob das ganze zu lang oder zu kurz ist.
Ein milder Verlauf ist für den Ungeimpften zwar schön, schützt aber weniger vor der nächsten Erkrankung als ein schwerer Verlauf.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei mir war das noch nicht hinter einer Paywall
> 
> Na ja, dann macht euch mal selber schlau, wer von gestern an plötzlich nicht mehr als geimpft oder Genesen gilt.
> Kompetenzüberschreitende Schnellschüsse ohne parlamentarische Beschlüsse und auf Nachfrage der Presse (nicht nur der Welt) Schweigen im Walde.


Ich hab da mal gelesen. Das ganze gilt nur für die Impfung von johnson und Johnson. Da muss man ja nur 1x impfen. Da Johnson aber nicht so gut ist, wurde noch mal nachgelegt. Jeder Johnson hat also 2x eine Impfung bekommen.
Daher gilt ein Johnson eben nicht als geboostert, denn dazu muss er sich ein drittes Mal impfen lassen, wie jeder andere auch. Was ich auch völlig i.O. finde.
Der Impfstoff der Russen oder Chinesen kannst du da völlig vergessen. soweit ich weiß, wird der hier gar nicht anerkannt. Wer also damit geimpft wurde, gilt hier als ungeimpft.


----------



## Poulton (19. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich jetzt, machst du dich da gerade über Menschen mit Trypanophobie & Belonophobie lustig, welche zur Untergruppe der Blut- und Verletzungsphobien gehören?


Nein. Aber man hat im Internet manchmal den Eindruck, dass fast jeder Angst vor Spritzen hat und sich die Leute dann gegenseitig noch richtig hochschaukeln.


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein. Aber man hat im Internet manchmal den Eindruck, dass fast jeder Angst vor Spritzen hat und sich die Leute dann gegenseitig noch richtig hochschaukeln.


Leute mit Angst vor Spritzen erkennt man daran, das sie die "3 Sekunden-Regel der Notaufnahme" kennen.^^


----------



## compisucher (19. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal gelesen. Das ganze gilt nur für die Impfung von johnson und Johnson. Da muss man ja nur 1x impfen. Da Johnson aber nicht so gut ist, wurde noch mal nachgelegt. Jeder Johnson hat also 2x eine Impfung bekommen.
> Daher gilt ein Johnson eben nicht als geboostert, denn dazu muss er sich ein drittes Mal impfen lassen, wie jeder andere auch. Was ich auch völlig i.O. finde.
> Der Impfstoff der Russen oder Chinesen kannst du da völlig vergessen. soweit ich weiß, wird der hier gar nicht anerkannt. Wer also damit geimpft wurde, gilt hier als ungeimpft.


Ja, genau das meinte ich.
Sind, so weit gelesen, gut 3,5 Mio. Bürger, die von einem Tag auf den anderen als ungeimpft gelten.
Ohne Vorwarnung...


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, genau das meinte ich.
> Sind, so weit gelesen, gut 3,5 Mio. Bürger, die von einem Tag auf den anderen als ungeimpft gelten.
> Ohne Vorwarnung...


Die CovPass-App sagt da was anderes...1 mal Johnsson und laut App(mehr interessiert eh niemanden) sagt weiterhin bis 27.08.2022 gültig.


----------



## Poulton (19. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die CovPass-App sagt da was anderes...1 mal Johnsson und laut App(mehr interessiert eh niemanden) sagt weiterhin bis 27.08.2022 gültig.


Letztes Update?


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Letztes Update?


Selbstverstänbdlich...1.15.0

Ich hoffe mal, das alte Impfzertifikate nicht angetastet werden, sondern nur für neu gilt.
Dokumente/Zertifikate dürfen ja eigentlich nicht so einfach bearbeitet werden.^^


----------



## Poulton (19. Januar 2022)

Ok. Die Corona-Warn-App (Version 2.16.2) sagt bei meiner Zweitimpfung bei technisches Ablaufdatum auch weiterhin ein Jahr danach. (Auch wenn es mir durch den Booster eigentlich egal sein kann).


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

Ich warte das alles jetzt erst mal ab, nächste Woche fällt denen eh wieder irgendwas neues ein.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, genau das meinte ich.
> Sind, so weit gelesen, gut 3,5 Mio. Bürger, die von einem Tag auf den anderen als ungeimpft gelten.
> Ohne Vorwarnung...


Das stimmt ja nicht. sie gelten nicht als ungeimpft, sondern als nicht geboostert. 
Geboostert bin ich auch nicht. Ergo haben sie den gleichen Status wie ich auch, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## seahawk (19. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, das ich Spritzen hasse, werde ich mir den nächsten Schuss erst mit einer Impfpflicht setzen lassen...und wie das gerade so läuft (alle sind dafür, nur keiner hat Bock) wird die noch ewig dauern.


Ist doch dann sowieso maximal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn man nicht geimpft ist. Völlig egal.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist doch dann sowieso maximal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn man nicht geimpft ist. Völlig egal.


Wenn das Ordnungsgeld richtig saftig ist dann nicht.
Und wenn man das nicht zahlt (trotz Mahnungen) kann man auch weggesperrt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist doch dann sowieso maximal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn man nicht geimpft ist. Völlig egal.


Womit du tatsächlich das Hauptproblem bei so einer Impfpflicht ansprichst: Wie sieht eigentlich die Folge aus? Bei Soldaten geht es bis zu Beugehaft, aber wird DAS wirklich jemand für Normalbürger beschließen?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> und physischem Zwang


Bitte was? 😂
Nein man fliegt raus, es heißt Duldungspflicht.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlich die Folge aus? Bei Soldaten geht es bis zu Beugehaft und physischem Zwang, aber wird DAS wirklich jemand für Normalbürger beschließen?


Direkt wohl nicht. Aber soviel ich weiß, kann man, wenn man Ordnungsgelder nicht zahlt, in Ordnungshaft gesteckt werden. Bin aber kein Jurist und mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Direkt wohl nicht. Aber soviel ich weiß, kann man, wenn man Ordnungsgelder nicht zahlt, in Ordnungshaft gesteckt werden. Bin aber kein Jurist und mir nicht ganz sicher.


Also eine Impfpflicht nur für Arme?


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also eine Impfpflicht nur für Arme?


Das ist leider so. Die einen können es sich eher leisten als andere. Wie schon jetzt auch bei anderen Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Der Staat nimmt leider dabei keine Rücksicht auf die Einkommen/Vermögensverhältnisse.

*Edit:* Ausser wenn gerichtlich Tagessätze verhängt werden für eine Straftat. Da nehmen sie dann wohl Rücksicht auf die finanziellen Verhältnisse.


----------



## Eckism (19. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist doch dann sowieso maximal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn man nicht geimpft ist. Völlig egal.


Mir gehts da hauptsächlich um die Haftung bei einer Impfpflicht.
Mir gings ne Woche nach der Impfung richtig beschi**en. Als Selbstständiger und da es freiwillig war, musste ich natürlich mit Fieber, Schüttelfrost und Unwohlsein erstmal 300 Km Autofahren und die Woche irgendwie arbeiten. 
Beim nächsten Mal will ich im Zweifel einfach Zuhause bleiben und das Gesundheitsamt gibt mir ein Teil der Kohle, die mir dadurch entgeht...ich hab da schon teilweise ziemlichen Quatsch zusammengefahren.^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, das ich Spritzen hasse,


Das sind doch keine Spritzen ... .

Die von vor 30 Jahren - das waren Spritzen!
Da haben die Venen  beim Einstechen so geknackt, daß man es zwei Zimmer weiter gehört hat.

Die Coronadinger hab ich gar nicht gemerkt.
Schwupps und fertig.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2022)

Um mal wieder auf die Bundesregierung, um die es ja eigentlich gehen soll, zurück zu kommen.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin hat heute bestätigt das sie gegen den gesamten Vorstand der Grünen, wegen der Corona-Bonuszahlungen aus dem Winter 2020, wegen des Verdachts auf Untreue ermittelt:









						Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen Baerbock und Habeck wegen Sonderzahlungen
					

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin ermittelt einem Bericht des "Spiegels" zufolge gegen den kompletten Bundesvorstand der Grünen, darunter auch die Parteichefs Habeck und Baerbock. Hintergrund sind Corona-Sonderzahlungen an die Vorstandsmitglieder im Jahr 2020.




					web.de


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Womit du tatsächlich das Hauptproblem bei so einer Impfpflicht ansprichst: Wie sieht eigentlich die Folge aus? Bei Soldaten geht es bis zu Beugehaft, aber wird DAS wirklich jemand für Normalbürger beschließen?


Das ist wie beim Schwarzfahren oder wenn du den Rundfunkübertragung nicht bezahlst -- Beugehaft ist dann das Mittel, bzw. Schwarzfahrer werden tatsächlich eingesperrt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> bzw. Schwarzfahrer werden tatsächlich eingesperrt.


Noch so ein Steinzeitgesetz, welches nie geändert wurde.
Es gibt viel zu tun für die neue Regierung - also los!


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Noch so ein Steinzeitgesetz, welches nie geändert wurde.
> Es gibt viel zu tun für die neue Regierung - also los!


Und man ist sogar schon dran 




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## seahawk (20. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Womit du tatsächlich das Hauptproblem bei so einer Impfpflicht ansprichst: Wie sieht eigentlich die Folge aus? Bei Soldaten geht es bis zu Beugehaft, aber wird DAS wirklich jemand für Normalbürger beschließen?


Grundsätzlich kann man mit Bußgeld arbeiten, aber die Höhe muss sich dann wieder am Vergehen orientieren. Aktuell läuft ja alles noch unter dem Infektionsschutzgesetz, was ein relativ scharfes Schwert ist, das die Politik aber durch das Ende der pandemischen Lage selber entschärft hat. Ein Impfgesetz müsste dann den Zustand außerhalb einer Pandemie und außerhalb des Wirkungsbereichs des Infektionsschutzgesetzes abdecken. Viel wird man da nicht an Ordnungswirdigkeiten festsetzen können. 

Die Option von Ordnungsverfügungen und Zwangsgeldern sehe ich ehrlich nicht, weil das ein faktischer Impfzwang wäre und dies nur bei einer realen Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung möglich ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Stuss?
> 
> Es gibt tägliche Hinrichtungen in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


Ganz schlimme Verfolgung 

"Dem Bundesentwicklungsministerium (BMZ) sei «ein konkreter Fall bekannt, bei dem eine Ortskraft der deutschen Entwicklungszusammenarbeit für eine Woche inhaftiert wurde», sagte ein Sprecher des Ministeriums der Deutschen Presse-Agentur auf Anfrage. «Darüber hinaus hat das BMZ keine eigenen Erkenntnisse darüber, dass Ortskräfte der deutschen staatlichen Entwicklungszusammenarbeit in Afghanistan seit August 2021 von den Taliban bedroht, misshandelt oder getötet worden sind.»"




__





						Afghanistan
					






					www.stern.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und man ist sogar schon dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Marco Buschmann (FDP) sagte dem Käseblatt, er wolle das «Strafrecht systematisch überprüfen und mit einer Modernisierung für eine Entlastung der Justiz sorgen».



Das fordern fast alle in der Justiz seit 40 Jahren.
Nur ändern tut sich da ganz wenig.

Warum nur?

Wieso kann man den Nahverkehr nicht (fast) kostenlos machen?
Muß man da die Häscher mit Gerichtsvollmacht losschicken?

Und ein halbgewalkter Impfverweigerer, der Gesetze bricht und Polizisten angreift, bekommt Bewährung, weil er ja bis jetzt so ein lieber Junge war und seine Gewaltblödheit bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen ist?

Irgendwas läuft hier falsch.


----------



## Poulton (20. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Irgendwas läuft hier falsch.


Böse Zungen könnten es auch Klassenjustiz nennen.


----------



## seahawk (20. Januar 2022)

Eher ein falsches Verständnis eines transparenten Justizsystems bei heutigen Politikern.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2022)

Die Bundesregierung sollte sich endlich mal damit beschäftigen das Kirchenrecht / "Immunität" bei Straftatbeständen wie Missbrauch endlich abgeschaft und ebenso wie in jeden anderen Fall auch von staatlicher Seite ermittelt und verurteilt wird:

Papst Benedikt XVI. in Missbrauchsgutachten schwer belastet | AFP​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XicnEsYzwro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Januar 2022)

Großbritannien: Johnson kündigt Ende aller Corona-Regeln an








						Maskenpflicht, Quarantäne, Homeoffice: Johnson kündigt Ende aller Corona-Regeln an
					

Die Corona-Zahlen in Großbritannien sinken. Mitten in seiner bislang größten politischen Krise will Boris Johnson alle noch geltenden Corona-Regeln aufheben.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Großbritannien: Johnson kündigt Ende aller Corona-Regeln an


Angeblich um von seinen illegalen Corona-Partys abzulenken.
Damit er beim englischen Volk nicht alle Symphatien verliert.
Eigentlich total unverantwortlich in der jetztigen Lage.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2022)

...weil er hofft damit seinen Job zu retten. Der hat auch schon den Brexit provoziert um an den Job zu kommen. Wahnsinniger narzistisch geht wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

Ja den Brexit hat er eingefädelt. Der tut dem Land nicht gut. Sollte besser zurücktreten.


----------



## Eckism (20. Januar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Muß man da die Häscher mit Gerichtsvollmacht losschicken?
> 
> Und ein halbgewalkter Impfverweigerer, der Gesetze bricht und Polizisten angreift, bekommt Bewährung, weil er ja bis jetzt so ein lieber Junge war und seine Gewaltblödheit bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen ist?
> 
> Irgendwas läuft hier falsch.


Vielleicht ist der agressive Impfverweigerer ja Krank oder wurde in seiner Kindheit nicht geliebt...ist doch das gleiche wie bei Vergewaltigern und Mördern...kann man da auch nur im Entferntesten ne Krankheit/Psychische Störung hineindichten, sind die Taten für das Gesetz dann nicht mehr gar so schlimm bzw. ok.

Hier läuft das seit Jahrzehnten schon falsch...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich total unverantwortlich in der jetztigen Lage.


Die Lage ist in GB tendenziell besser als hier weil es dort mehr Infizierte gab (mit entsprechenden Todeszahlen) und die Impfquote besser ist (im absoluten kaum besser, aber bei älteren besser also merkt man das in den Krankenhäusern)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schätze Nord Stream 2 wird kommen. Auch wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass der Russe den Gashahn zudrehen kann.



Ein Ende einer Leitung versiegeln, weil man Angst hat, jemand könnte das andere schließen – viel besser kann man "Logik" in der deutschen Politik wohl nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich eine Meinung von einem Drecksblatt lesen, wofür ich auch noch bezahlen muss?



Ihr klickt ernsthaft alle Werbung ohne Bezug zur Diskussion an? Externe, lesbare Links sind gut, wenn jemand seine eigene Argumentation mit Fakten untermauern will, aber ohne eigene Argumentation...
Nennt man Spam, glaube ich.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne Zeit-Abo nicht lesbar.



Bei mir ging es ganz normal.
ggf. den grünen Button "mit Werbung lesen" auswählen


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es ganz normal.
> ggf. den grünen Button "mit Werbung lesen" auswählen


Habe ich gemacht, er hat mir trotzdem angezeigt das es hinter der Paywall wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2022)

Komisch, hatte es gerade extra nochmal getestet.
Ich habe dir mal schnell eine PDF draus gemacht.


----------



## Poulton (21. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne Zeit-Abo nicht lesbar.


Mal über ein privates Fenster probiert aufzurufen?
Alternativ: Privates Fenster öffnen, Link in google rein und darüber versuchen aufzurufen.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Januar 2022)

Leute... Achtung, ich will hier nicht gleich aufräumen müssen. 

*edit*

Zu Spät.


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Ende einer Leitung versiegeln, weil man Angst hat, jemand könnte das andere schließen – viel besser kann man "Logik" in der deutschen Politik wohl nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.


Soviel ich weiß strömt das Gas nur in eine Richtung. Und zwar von Russland nach Deutschland. Und nicht umgekehrt.
Das ist durchaus ein realistisches Szenario und Druckmittel.


----------



## Eckism (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß strömt das Gas nur in eine Richtung. Und zwar von Russland nach Deutschland. Und nicht umgekehrt.
> Das ist durchaus ein realistisches Szenario und Druckmittel.


Er hat schon Recht.

Das Gas nicht nehmen, weil man Angst hat, irgendwann eventuell mal kein Gas zu bekommen ist einfach Quatsch.
Man hat ja dann Angst, das man das Gas nicht bekommt, was man ja eh nicht haben will.^^


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das Gas nicht nehmen, weil man Angst hat, irgendwann eventuell mal kein Gas zu bekommen ist einfach Quatsch.


Das hatte ich nirgendwo geschrieben. Aber man ist dann halt abhängig und Russland hat den Gashahn als Druckmittel.


----------



## Eckism (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hatte ich nirgendwo geschrieben. Aber man ist dann halt abhängig und Russland hat den Gashahn als Druckmittel.


Welches Druckmittel?
Das einem das Gas nicht geliefert wird, was man dann von Beginn an eh nicht wollte/ brauchte?


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das einem das Gas nicht geliefert wird, was man dann von Beginn an eh nicht wollte/ brauchte?


Wieso nicht brauchte? Deutschland bezieht doch die Hälfte seines Gases aus Russland.


----------



## Eckism (21. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso nicht brauchte? Deutschland bezieht doch die Hälfte seines Gases aus Russland.


Erdgas ist Schmutz...nicht Öko...weg mit dem Dreck. Holzofen befeuern ist naxhaltig und Öko.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Er hat schon Recht.
> 
> Das Gas nicht nehmen, weil man Angst hat, irgendwann eventuell mal kein Gas zu bekommen ist einfach Quatsch.
> Man hat ja dann Angst, das man das Gas nicht bekommt, was man ja eh nicht haben will.^^



Wenigstens ein zweiter in Europa, der weiter als 2 m Feldweg denken kann 




RyzA schrieb:


> Das hatte ich nirgendwo geschrieben. Aber man ist dann halt abhängig und Russland hat den Gashahn als Druckmittel.



Nein. Abhängig ist man, wenn man eine alternative Lieferquelle zu viel hat. Nicht wegen einer riskanten zu wenig.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Abhängig ist man, wenn man eine alternative Lieferquelle zu viel hat. Nicht wegen einer riskanten zu wenig.


Was ist denn eine Alternative zuviel? Und warum heisst es Alternative? Weil man darauf ausweichen kann.

Sieht man ja auch bei den Chipherstellern. Weil die halbe Welt von TSMC abhängig ist, hat man die Engpässe und hohen Preise. Gäbe es mehr Alternativen wäre das nicht so.
Das kann man auch auf Medikamente erweitern welche in Indien hergestellt werden.
Da hat es auch schon Lieferengpässe gegeben.

Wenn man Alternativen hat, ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn irgendwo mal Enpässe entstehen. Ist man auf nur einen Hersteller oder Lieferanten angewiesen dann schon.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Alternative zuviel? Und warum heisst es Alternative? Weil man darauf ausweichen kann.
> 
> Sieht man ja auch bei den Chipherstellern. Weil die halbe Welt von TSMC abhängig ist, hat man die Engpässe und hohen Preise. Gäbe es mehr Alternativen wäre das nicht so.
> Das kann man auch auf Medikamente erweitern welche in Indien hergestellt werden.
> ...


Die Alternativen hätte man ja durchaus (z.B. Fraking-Flüssiggas aus den USA), hätte man entsprechend über die Jahre auch mal etwas in dei Alternativen investiert, hat man aber nicht.

Stattdessen hat man nur, neben bereits lange genutzter relativ einseitiger Infrastruktur (Nordstream 1 / Russland), wieder einseitig, nur in das Angebot vom günstigsten Anbieter investiert (Nordstream 2 / Russland), ganz so wie auch in der Chipproduktion und bei Medikamenten, wo solange wegen des niedrigen Preises in eine einseitige Abhängigkeit investiert wurde bis es halt erstmal keine unmittelbar nutzbaren Alternativen mehr gab, die einen Engpass hätten kompensieren können.
Oder um es mal mit den Worten der FDP zu sagen, der Markt hat es "(weg)geregelt". 

Allerdings heißt einseitig in alternative Anbieter zu investieren ebenso nicht auch trotzdem Abhängigkeit zu haben.
Ob letztlich auf die USA uneingeschränkt Verlass bei Flüssiggaslieferungen wäre ist ja auch nicht völlig klar, immerhin neigen sie bei Nordstream 2 ebenso schon dazu am liebsten Sanktionen gegen Deutschland verhängen zu wollen.
Entsprechend, wenn es künftig bei irgend einem anderen Thema Verwerfungen zwischen den  USA und Deutschland geben würde, wäre Deutschland grundsätzlich genauso vom einstellen der Flüssiggaslieferungen durch die USA erpressbar wie jetzt auch bei Russland.

Darum ist halt ein möglichst breiter und "gesunder" Mix (russisches, norwegisches, niederländisches, us-amerikanisches Gas, ect.) am sinnvollsten, selbst wenn es insgesamt den Preis etwas erhöht, weil es etwas teurer ist, aber es bietet durch jederzeit nutzbare Alternativen die größte Sicherheit, für den Fall das die USA / Russland "ausfällt".


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum ist halt ein gesunder Mix (russisches, norwegisches, niederländisches, us-amerikanisches Gas) am sinnvollsten, selbst wenn es insgesamt den Preis etwas erhöht, aber es bietet durch vorhandene Alternativen die größte Sicherheit, für den Fall das die USA / Russland "ausfällt".


Klar ist man dann immer noch abhängig von mehreren Ländern. Aber man hat mehr "Ausfallsicherheit" wenn ein Land mal ausfällt. Das tut dann nicht so weh als wenn man nur von 1-2 abhängig ist.

Und das meinte ich auch die ganze Zeit damit.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sieht man ja auch bei den Chipherstellern. Weil die halbe Welt von TSMC abhängig ist, hat man die Engpässe und hohen Preise.


Aber auch die Chiphersteller haben Abhängigkeiten von ihren Zulieferern. TSMC wäre ohne 3-4 Firmen aus Europa zu gar nichts in der Lage.
Wo wir grade dabei sind, grade in der Chipherstellung wird die Konkurrenz zunehmen, sogar mit Fertigung in Europa.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo wir grade dabei sind, grade in der Chipherstellung wird die Konkurrenz zunehmen, sogar mit Fertigung in Europa.


Ja habe ich auch schon gehört. Es wird Zeit!


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2022)

Merz wurde auf dem heutigen Parteitag der CDU mit 95% zum neuen Parteichef gewählt, da fragt man sich ja schon ob der Kalender bei der CDU auf Berlin '45 steht (Untergangsstimmung).


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2022)

Ich erwarte ja immer noch, dass er so entschlossen gegen Rechts vorgeht wie angekündigt, aber nein nichts zu Maaßen...


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich erwarte ja immer noch, dass er so entschlossen gegen Rechts vorgeht wie angekündigt, aber nein nichts zu Maaßen...


Darauf darfst du vermutlich lange warten, für mich klang sein Statement vorhin ehr so als will er für eine geeintere Partei mehr Kuschelkurs mit den internen Strömungen fahren:

Ziel der Partei müsse es sein, als Opposition von heute den Weg zu bereiten, um wieder "die Regierung von morgen" zu werden.

"Täuschen wir uns nicht: Bis dahin kann es ein weiter Weg sein", sagte Merz. Wenn die Partei zerstritten sei, "dann wird es möglicherweise sehr lange dauern".

"Das, was wir im Jahr 2021 in der Union erlebt haben, das darf sich nicht wiederholen und das wird sich nicht wiederholen", sagte Merz. Die Partei müsse um Sachfragen ringen, notfalls auch streiten, aber am Ende für gemeinsame Ergebnisse stehen.









						Neuer CDU-Chef Merz attackiert Scholz - Söder fordert Zusammenhalt in der Union
					

Friedrich Merz ist neuer Chef der CDU. Der 66-Jährige wurde auf dem virtuellen Parteitag der Union mit fast 95 Prozent zum Vorsitzenden gewählt. In seiner Rede vor der Wahl griff er Kanzler Olaf Scholz scharf an.




					web.de


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darauf darfst du vermutlich lange warten, für mich klang sein Statement vorhin ehr so als will er für eine geeintere Partei mehr Kuschelkurs mit den internen Strömungen fahren:


Das haben die vor ihm auch probiert, aber seit Statement zu CDUlern die mit der AfD zusammen arbeiten wollen war damals schon sehr klar.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

Und er wird ungestraft damit durchkommen, so wie der ganze Rest der Kirchenkasper Jahrzehnte lang auch schon:

*Der emeritierte Papst Benedikt XVI. hat eingeräumt*, bei seiner Stellungnahme *für das Missbrauchsgutachten* des Erzbistums München und Freising* eine falsche Aussage gemacht zu haben.*

Er habe demnach anders als zunächst behauptet *doch im Jahr 1980 als Erzbischof *von München und Freising* an einer Sitzung teilgenommen*, bei der *über einen Priester gesprochen* wurde, der *mehrfach wegen sexuellen Missbrauchs von Kindern auffällig geworden war.*

Das teilte Benedikts Privatsekretär Georg Gänswein am Montag in einer Presseerklärung mit, die das Portal "Vatican News" und die Tagespost Stiftung veröffentlichten. *Jener Priester wurde später in Bayern wieder als Seelsorger eingesetzt.









						Papst Benedikt XVI. räumt Falschaussage bei Missbrauchsgutachten ein
					

Er habe demnach anders als zunächst behauptet doch im Jahr 1980 als Erzbischof von München und Freising an einer Sitzung teilgenommen, bei der über einen Priester gesprochen wurde, der mehrfach wegen sexuellen Missbrauchs von Kindern auffällig geworden war. Das teilte Benedikts Privatsekretär...




					web.de
				



*
Vielleicht sollte die BILD nächstes mal bei der Wahl eines Deutschen als Papst lieber "_Wir sind Kindesvergewaltiger!_" titeln, statt "_Wir sind Papst!_"

Und von unserer Regierung hört man nach wie vor nichts dazu, da herrscht mehr oder weniger das schweigen aus dem Walde.
Dabei könnte man es endlich mal dazu nutzen um das Kirchenrecht und die faktische Immunität auf den "Prüfstand" zu stellen (abzuschaffen).


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Bloß wird eine falsche Aussage in einem Gutachten keine strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen haben, wenn er dieses nicht vor Gericht dargelegt hat.

Aber man sieht, die Kirche hat keine Zukunft.
Denn sie kann nicht Kindesmissbrauch fördern und gleichzeitig mit mittelalterlichen Moralvorstellungen gegen queere Menschen hetzen.









						Katholische Gläubige outen sich
					

Mehr als 100 nicht-heterosexuelle Mitarbeitende katholischer Einrichtungen gehen gemeinsam an die Öffentlichkeit. Sie wollen auf ein diskriminierendes System aufmerksam machen. Von Hajo Seppelt und Katharina Kühn.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die richtige Antwort heißt: Kirchenaustritt.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Januar 2022)

... ein als Kanzlerkandidat gescheiterter ....... wo geht er hin in die EU .... wie alle, die hier versagt haben ......


----------



## Eckism (24. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber man sieht, die Kirche hat keine Zukunft.
> Denn sie kann nicht Kindesmissbrauch fördern und gleichzeitig mit mittelalterlichen Moralvorstellungen gegen queere Menschen hetzen.


Diese queeren Menschen werden von der Kirche ja akzeptiert...du muss nur ein Kinderfi**ender Pfarrer sein...dann ist das für die Kirche supi.
Das ist ja auch schon seit Jahrzehnten bekannt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2022)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ein als Kanzlerkandidat gescheiterter ....... wo geht er hin in die EU .... wie alle, die hier versagt haben ......


Laschet geht in die Europapolitik?
Von wem sprichst du?😅


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Diese queeren Menschen werden von der Kirche ja akzeptiert...du muss nur ein Kinderfi**ender Pfarrer sein...dann ist das für die Kirche supi.



Homosexualität hat mit Pädophilie absolut nichts zutun.

Bei Pädophilie spielt Sex eigentlich sogar eine untergeordnet Rolle, da geht es vor allem um Machtausübung.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Laschet geht in die Europapolitik?
> Von wem sprichst du?😅


Laschet macht Vizepräsident vom Europarat.








						Armin Laschet (CDU) zum Vizepräsidenten in Europarats-Gremium gewählt
					

Neuer Job für Armin Laschet: Zwei Tage nach der Wahl von Friedrich Merz zum CDU-Vorsitzenden hat der Ex-Kanzlerkandidat eine neue Aufgabe im Europarat. Seine Position teilt er sich jedoch mit 19 weiteren.




					www.spiegel.de
				





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_RGCoV0lTOM:12

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und er wird ungestraft damit durchkommen, so wie der ganze Rest der Kirchenkasper Jahrzehnte lang auch schon:
> 
> *Der emeritierte Papst Benedikt XVI. hat eingeräumt*, bei seiner Stellungnahme *für das Missbrauchsgutachten* des Erzbistums München und Freising* eine falsche Aussage gemacht zu haben.*
> 
> ...


Das ist schon krass. Eigentlich Beihilfe zum sexuellen Missbrauch.

In dem Artikel steht das er  angeblich selber nicht absichtlich gelogen hat. Und meinte das wäre ein "redaktioneller Fehler" gewesen. Wer´s glaubt.

Kein Wunder das immer mehr Menschen aus der Kirche austreten.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Kann ja nicht schlecht sein.
Und neben dem Austritt aus der Kirche, vielleicht gleich noch den Austritt aus der CDU/CSU machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

Was, nein, oh, der Wähler hat sich nicht von einer Kanidatin überzeugen lassen (nur 6,1% der Stimmen) die in so "qualitativen Formaten" wie "Hilfe ich bin ein Star holt mich hier raus" und als "Buchstabenfee im Glücksrad", sowie dann auch für die FDP antritt, punkten kann, na sowas aber auch.  

"Gilzer hatte sich für die FDP um den Posten beworben. Die 61-Jährige war in den 1990er Jahren als "Buchstabenfee" in der Sat.1-Sendung "Glücksrad" bekannt geworden. 2015 wurde sie in der RTL-Reality-Show "Ich bin ein Star - holt mich hier raus" von den Zuschauern zur Dschungelkönigin gewählt."









						Ex-Dschungelkönigin Maren Gilzer scheitert bei Bürgermeisterwahl
					

Die "Glücksrad"-Fee und Ex-Dschungelkönigin Maren Gilzer kommt nicht in die Stichwahl zur Wahl des Bürgermeisters im brandenburgischen Oberkrämer.




					web.de


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Wobei es auch an der Partei gelegen haben kann, für die sie antrat. 
Die FDP kommt in Brandenburg aktuell nur auf 6%.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und er wird ungestraft damit durchkommen, so wie der ganze Rest der Kirchenkasper Jahrzehnte lang auch schon:


Man hat geradewegs den Eindruck, dass das eine Art Empfehlungsschreiben für hohe bis höchste Positionen innerhalb der katholischen Kirche ist. In dem Fall z.B. zum Richter am Obersten Gerichtshof der Apostolischen Signatur:








						Kardinal Müller radikalisiert sich weiter
					

Der frühere Regensburger Bischof Gerhard Ludwig Müller macht sich derzeit durch das Verbreiten von Verschwörungsmythen in Zusammenhang mit Corona einen Namen – mit Bündnispartnern jenseits der Satisfaktionsfähigkeit. Bizarr: Müller wurde trotz seiner regelmäßigen Ausfälle dieses Jahr von Papst...




					hpd.de
				





> Bekannt ist Müller auch für seinen empathielosen Umgang mit Missbrauchsopfern im Bistum Regensburg. Mit Anwälten, demütigenden Serienbriefen und Klagedrohungen gegen Missbrauchsopfer und Unterlassungsklagen gegen Medien versuchten er und seine Helfershelfer, die zum Teil bis heute in Regensburg in Amt und Würden sind, die Mauer des Schweigens aufrechtzuerhalten. Kritik von Laienorganisationen ließ Müller stets an sich abprallen. Anlässlich des Katholikentags 2012 hatte er diese als "parasitäre Existenzen" bezeichnet.


Wann erfolgt endlich die Einstufung der katholischen Kirche als (pädo-)kriminelle Vereinigung und Überwachung durch den Verfassungsschutz?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was, nein, oh, der Wähler hat sich nicht von einer Kanidatin überzeugen lassen (nur 6,1% der Stimmen) die in so "qualitativen Formaten" wie "Hilfe ich bin ein Star holt mich hier raus" und als "Buchstabenfee im Glücksrad", sowie dann auch für die FDP antritt, punkten kann, na sowas aber auch.


In anderen Ländern klappt das doch bis ins Präsidentenamt


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

Rechts der Union ist nur die Verharmlosung und König Horst gab alles:








						Medienbericht: Seehofer ließ Verfassungsschutzgutachten zur AfD abschwächen
					

Horst Seehofer (CSU) soll als Bundesinnenminister im vergangenen Jahr dafür gesorgt haben, dass ein Verfassungsschutzgutachten zur AfD abgeschwächt wurde. Das berichtet die „Süddeutsche Zeitung“. FDP und Linke machen dem Minister im Ruhestand schwere Vorwürfe.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rechts der Union ist nur die Verharmlosung und König Horst gab alles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier findet man noch ein paar Hintergrundinfos zu dem Staatssekretär Hans-Georg Engelke.









						Ende einer Ära? Was die Ampel im Sicherheitsrecht plant
					

Staatstrojaner und Vorratsdatenspeicherung weitgehend stilllegen, mehr Evidenz bei der Kriminalpolitik: die innenpolitische Generalrevision der 'Ampel'.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rechts der Union ist nur die Verharmlosung und König Horst gab alles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hab ich vor Tagen schon gepostet


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Kommentar zum Coming Out: Es braucht eine Kirche ohne Angst
					

Das Coming Out von mehr als 100 Mitarbeitenden katholischer Einrichtungen ist eine Chance für die Kirche, meint Esther Saoub. Die Kirche sollte aktiv auf Menschen zugehen, die nicht heterosexuell lieben.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Ist wohl einfacher die Kirche zu verlassen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommentar zum Coming Out: Es braucht eine Kirche ohne Angst
> 
> 
> Das Coming Out von mehr als 100 Mitarbeitenden katholischer Einrichtungen ist eine Chance für die Kirche, meint Esther Saoub. Die Kirche sollte aktiv auf Menschen zugehen, die nicht heterosexuell lieben.
> ...


In der evangelischen Kirche hat es wohl auch Missbrauchsfälle gegeben aber nicht soviele.

Ich bin evangelisch. Aber war bestimmt schon 20 Jahre nicht mehr in der Kirche.
Irgendwie bringt die mir auch nichts weiß gar nicht warum ich da noch drin bin.
Meine Frau ist katholisch. Unser Sohn (fast 18) ist konfessionslos. Da wir der Meinung waren, dass er sich selber aussuchen soll ob und in welche Kirche er will.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Kannst du dir mit dem Austritt dann halt die Steuer sparen.

Und es wirkt halt auch als Protestsignal, nach solchen Enthüllungen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie bringt die mir auch nichts weiß gar nicht warum ich da noch drin bin.


Du lässt dir vom Staat Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, um diese Sektenbande finanziell zu unterstützen.
Da würde ich an deiner Stelle mal dran arbeiten.   
Immerhin werden kirchliche Träger vom Staat finanziert, aber die Kirche entscheidet über Arbeitsrecht. Geht gar nicht.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hab ich vor Tagen schon gepostet


Link or it didn't happened


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In der evangelischen Kirche hat es wohl auch Missbrauchsfälle gegeben aber nicht soviele.


Und genauso wie die katholische Kirche ist das ein Thema dem man sich nicht stellt.
Genau darum gehört Kirchenrecht auch endlich auf den Scheiterhaufen der Geschichte und haben sich die Täter in den Kirchen genauso wie jeder andere Straftäter vor einem weltlichen Gericht dafür zu verantworten.

Diese strafrechtlichen Extrawürste für irgendwelche Glaubensrichtungen sind und bleiben eine Schande für alle Betroffnen!



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin evangelisch. Aber war bestimmt schon 20 Jahre nicht mehr in der Kirche.
> Irgendwie bringt die mir auch nichts weiß gar nicht warum ich da noch drin bin.



Glauben bringt grundsätzlich nichts, weil er Menschen nicht besser macht und nur die Flucht vor eigener Verantwortung und eigenen Fehlern ist, aber das muss jeder am Ende für sich selbst wissen und ausmachen.

Meine Lieblingsargumentation gegen Glauben ist aber immer noch:
"Glauben Sie auch daran das es mächtige Personen / Organisationen gibt, die Staaten / Geschehnisse auf der Welt lenken und bestimmen und somit indirekt auch auf ihr Leben Einfluss nehmen?
Nein?
Aber warum glauben sie dann das eine übernatürliche nicht definierbare Entität (Gott) sich für ihr Verhalten, ihre Fehler und ihr Leben interessiert und sich bisweilen in dieses einmischt?"  



RyzA schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist katholisch. Unser Sohn (fast 18) ist konfessionslos. Da wir der Meinung waren, dass er sich selber aussuchen soll ob und in welche Kirche er will.



So sollte es im besten Fall auch immer sein.
Jeder soll sich mit 18 selbst für seinen Glauben, oder Nichtglauben, entscheiden, so er meint er braucht das unbedingt, oder eben nicht.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Glauben bringt grundsätzlich nichts, weil er Menschen nicht besser macht und nur die Flucht vor eigener Verantwortung und eigenen Fehlern ist, aber das muss jeder am Ende für sich selbst wissen und ausmachen.


Man kann auch an ein Gottesbild glauben ohne einer Religion zugehörig zu sein.
Oder an etwas anderes (positives) glauben.
Aber wie du schon sagst: das ist Privatsache und muß jeder für sich selber ausmachen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Zumal Nächstenliebe und Toleranz lassen sich auch ohne Kirche oder Gott leben.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal Nächstenliebe und Toleranz lassen sich auch ohne Kirche oder Gott leben.


Eben, Gott ist nur eine persönliche "Krücke", für Menschen die Angst davor haben was nach dem Tod ist, oder die Auseinandersetzung mit der Erziehung scheuen (Gott straft dich wenn du nicht hörst, klaust, Drogen nimmst, ect pp), oder die halt zwanghaft jemanden suchen der ihnen persönlichen Fehler vergibt.

Um mit anderen Menschen Dinge wie Mitgefühl zu haben, denen es wirklich unverschuldet schlecht geht, oder die "anders sind / leben" brauche ich weder eine Kirche, noch einen Gott und was nach dem Tod kommt kann mir auch kein Glauben mit Sicherheit sagen, also warum dann einer Wunschvorstellung nachhängen.

Am Ende ist Gott auch nur die Fremdbestimmung des eigenen Lebens, aber solange das halt nur im privaten ist, ist das die Sache von jeden selbst.
Die Kirche ist aber der Versuch diese Fremdbestimmung auch zu vergesellschaften und mit Privilegien zu versehen und damit sollte man ein Problem haben.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal Nächstenliebe und Toleranz lassen sich auch ohne Kirche oder Gott leben.


Zur Empathie gehört für mich auch Tierliebe/Schutz.

Nicht nur für die eigenen Haustiere, sondern auch allgemein.

Es gab mal von Mahatma Gandhi die Weisheit:

"Die Größe und den moralischen Fortschritt einer Nation, kann man daran messen, wie sie ihre Tiere behandelt".

oder

"Je hilfloser ein Lebewesen ist, desto größer sein Anrecht auf menschlichen Schutz _vor _menschlicher Grausamkeit."


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zur Empathie gehört für mich auch Tierliebe/Schutz.
> 
> Nicht nur für die eigenen Haustiere, sondern auch allgemein.
> 
> ...



Wer Tiere wirklich liebt hält sie sich nicht nur zum Spaß / grundlos als Haustier.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Nicht nur die Tiere, sondern die Umwelt allgemein muss mehr Wertgeschätzt und geschützt werden.
In manchen Ländern bekommt hat die Umwelt sogar eigene Rechte bekommen und darf vertreten durch NGOs klagen.








						Flüsse und Wälder als Kläger: Rechte für die Natur
					

Um der Zerstörung der Umwelt Einhalt zu gebieten, soll die Natur eigene, durchsetzbare Rechte bekommen. In einigen Staaten ist das Rechtslage.




					www.lto.de
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer Tiere wirklich liebt hält sie sich nicht nur zum Spaß / grundlos als Haustier.
> Meine Meinung.



Hängt von der Haltung ab.
Also in einer kleinen Wohnung würde ich auch keine Tiere halten. Bei Haus mit Garten sieht es anders aus.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer Tiere wirklich liebt hält sie sich nicht nur zum Spaß / grundlos als Haustier.
> Meine Meinung.


Grundlos ist das ja nicht. Man hat ja auch Beziehungen zueinander.
Das kann jeder bestätigen der schon mal Haustiere gehabt hat.
Wenn dies einigermaßen artgerecht geschieht dann ist das ok.
Nur manche Tiere gehören einfach nicht ins Haus. Z.B. Affen oder große Raubkatzen wie es in manchen Ländern leider Mode ist.
Es gibt auch psychologische Studien die belegen, dass Haustiere und Tiere positive Effekte auf die menschliche Psyche haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt von der Haltung ab.
> Also in einer kleinen Wohnung würde ich auch keine Tiere halten. Bei Haus mit Garten sieht es anders aus.


Nein hängt es nicht.
Es ist eine Sache ein Tier wegen seines praktischen Nutzens zu halten (Blindenhunde, Drogenspürhunde, Rettungshunde, ect), genauso wie ein Tier wegen seines Fleisches zu essen (sofern man es anständig hält), aber nur wegen des persönlichen "Vergnügens" ein Tier zu halten, ob Haus mit Garten oder nicht, ist am Ende nur das zwanghafte ausüben von Macht und Kontrolle über eine schwächere Kreatur und hat nichts mit Liebe zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Link or it didn't happened







__





						Laden…
					





					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gott ist nur


Eben nicht, Atheist sein ist genau so eine verbissene Überzeugung wie religiös zu sein. Agnostiker gibt es komischerweise kaum, oder sie wissen es nicht und zählen sich zu einer der anderen Seite.
Ach ja, es gibt zig Vorstellungen von Gott, davon auch welche die ohne Eingreifen Gottes in die Geschicke 
auskommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja, es gibt zig Vorstellungen von Gott, davon auch welche die ohne Eingreifen Gottes in die Geschicke
> auskommt.


Crom zählt hier nicht, da wissen wir nicht mal ob er überhaupt existiert, er antwortet ja nicht und mischt sich auch nie ein.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sache ein Tier wegen seines praktischen Nutzens zu halten (Blindenhunde, Drogenspürhunde, Rettungshunde, ect), genauso wie ein Tier wegen seines Fleisches zu essen (sofern man es anständig hält), aber nur wegen des persönlichen "Vergnügens" ein Tier zu halten, ob Haus mit Garten oder nicht, ist am Ende nur das zwanghafte ausüben von Macht und Kontrolle über eine schwächere Kreatur und hat nichts mit Liebe zu tun.


Man kann auch ohne Nutzungserwartung, genauso wie ohne Freude an Macht und Kontrolle ein Tier halten.
Und ihm ein gutes Leben ermöglichen. Wahrscheinlich besser als in der freien Natur wo es nicht so lange überleben würde.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja, es gibt zig Vorstellungen von Gott, davon auch welche die ohne Eingreifen Gottes in die Geschicke
> auskommt.


Spinozas Gott soviel ich weiß auch.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meine Meinung.


Ich halt Karnickel zum Eigenbedarf.



Sparanus schrieb:


> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/aktuelle-entwicklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/page-137#post-10940575


Natürlich vollkommen deplaziert im Ukraine-Thread und dann noch den schreibfaulen Offz gegeben und den Link nichtmal angepasst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß man natürlich sofort was mit anzufangen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich halt Karnickel zum Eigenbedarf.



Um mich selbst zu zietieren:



> Wer Tiere wirklich liebt hält sie sich nicht *nur zum Spaß / grundlos* als Haustier.



Zum Eigenbedarf (um sie zu essen) ist ja wohl nicht zum Spaß, oder grundlos.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum Eigenbedarf (um sie zu essen) ist ja wohl nicht zum Spaß, oder grundlos.


Das ist dann aber kein Haustier, sondern ein *Nutz*tier.

Und das man Tiere nur zum eigenen Nutzen halten darf oder soll sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Und auch das Streicheln von Tieren löst nachgewiesen positive Gefühle aus. Es sorgt also für ein besseres Leben.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

Gott / Religion? Zeit für einen echten Klassiker dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BehoF_q-F0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber kein Haustier, sondern ein *Nutz*tier.


Wenn es im eigenen Haus / Grundstück lebt ist es nur Wortklauberei, ob Nutztier, oder Haustier. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Und das man Tiere nur zum eigenen Nutzen halten darf oder soll sehe ich nicht so.


Ach findest du, ich finde ja auch das man Menschen als "Haustiere" halten können sollte, wenn man sie anständig hält und hey, wenn man das von Babybeinen / Kleinkindbeinen an macht kennen sie es doch auch gar nicht anders.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Kirche ist aber der Versuch diese Fremdbestimmung auch zu vergesellschaften und mit Privilegien zu versehen und damit sollte man ein Problem haben.


Und nicht nur die Kirche. Man schaue sich die rechtlichen Extrawürste für die Beschneidung von Jungen an. Da wird Genitalverstümmelung straffrei gestellt, nur weil es vor einem religiösen Hintergrund geschieht.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn es im eigenen Haus / Grundstück lebt ist es nur Wortklauberei, ob Nutztier, oder Haustier.


Das ist egal wo es sich befindet. Da es dann ja nur gehalten wird um irgendeinen Nutzen zu erbringen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach findest du, ich finde ja auch das man Menschen auch als "Haustiere" halten können sollte, wenn man sie anständig hält.


Menschen hält man nicht. Die kommen, bleiben oder gehen freiwillig.
Ausser sie sitzen im Knast oder so.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist dann egal wo es sich befindet. Da es ja nur gehalten wird um irgendeinen Nutzen zu erbringen.
> 
> Menschen hält man nicht. Die kommen, bleiben oder gehen freiwillig.
> Ausser sie sitzen im Knast oder so.


Ja aber das freiwillige kommen und gehen sprichst du doch einem Haustier einfach ab (außer evt. bei Freilaufkatzen) und sprichst es aus reiner biologischer Wilkür Menschen zu.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ausser sie sitzen im Knast oder so.


Oder im Uniform-Hörsaal.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja aber das freiwillige kommen und gehen sprichst du doch einem Haustier einfach ab und sprichst es aus reiner biologischer Wilkür Menschen zu (außer evt. bei Freilaufkatzen).



Wenn sich die Katze zu Hause nicht wohlfühlen würde, würde sie ja abends nicht freiwillig wieder nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Crom zählt hier nicht, da wissen wir nicht mal ob er überhaupt existiert, er antwortet ja nicht und mischt sich auch nie ein.


Wir leben in einer Welt in der die Möglichkeit, dass unsere Realität nur eine Simulation ist wissenschaftlich ernsthaft diskutiert wird.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja aber das freiwillige kommen und gehen sprichst du doch einem Haustier einfach ab und sprichst es aus reiner biologischer Wilkür Menschen zu (außer evt. bei Freilaufkatzen).


Wenn die leckere Sachen zum fressen und Streicheleinheiten bekommen  bleiben sie sehr gerne.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Katze zu Hause nicht wohlfühlen würde, würde sie ja abends nicht freiwillig wieder nach Hause kommen.


Ja aber die hat halt auch die Wahl, das ist doch ein Unterschied, der andere ist das sie von klein auf daran gewöhnt werden.
Bei den allermeisten anderen Haustieren und gehaltenen Haustierarten sieht es aber ganz anders aus.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei den allermeisten anderen Haustieren und gehaltenen Haustierarten sieht es aber ganz anders aus.


Kann es sein das sie gerade deswegen Haustiere heissen? 

Unser Eichhörnchen das könnte man z.B. nie in der Wohnung halten. Das würde die Wände hochlaufen und die Tapeten runterreissen.   Solche Tiere gehören definitiv nach draussen. 

Die Wellensittiche haben einen großen Käfig und wir lassen sie zwischendurch im Wohnzimmer fliegen.
Hätte ich ein eigenes Haus würde ich eine große Voliere bauen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unser Eichhörnchen das könnte man z.B. nie in der Wohnung halten. Das würde die Wände hochlaufen und die Tapeten runterreissen.


Nennt sich häuslich und wohnlich einrichten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Wellensittiche haben einen großen Käfig und wir lassen sie zwischendurch im Wohnzimmer fliegen.
> Hätte ich ein eigenes Haus würde ich eine große Voliere bauen.


Und trotzdem würden sie nicht wiederkommen, wenn du das Fenster aufmachst, egal wie gut du sie behandelt hättest / hast.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und trotzdem würden sie nicht wiederkommen, wenn du das Fenster aufmachst, egal wie gut du sie behandelt hättest / hast.


Bei Wellensittichen ist das auch etwas anderes als z.B. bei einer Katze oder Hund.


----------



## Poulton (24. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und trotzdem würden sie nicht wiederkommen, wenn du das Fenster aufmachst, egal wie gut du sie behandelt hättest / hast.


Vielleicht wenn er sich immer zu ihnen mit in den Käfig auf die Stange gesetzt und mitgezwitzschert hätte.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und nicht nur die Kirche. Man schaue sich die rechtlichen Extrawürste für die Beschneidung von Jungen an. Da wird Genitalverstümmelung straffrei gestellt, nur weil es vor einem religiösen Hintergrund geschieht.


Finde ich immer erstaunlich, wenn man FDP Politiker reden hört, wie wichtig die körperliche Unversehrtheit ist, wenns um Impfpflicht geht, aber ich höre keinen Liberalen, wenns um die körperliche Unversehrtheit von Kindern geht, wenn die Eltern ihren religiösen Wahn ausleben.
Echt schlimm.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2022)

Sieht man doch auch an anderer Stelle. Die Rechten halten die körperliche Selbstbestimmung hoch, um sich vor der Impfung zu drücken, verwehren diese aber Transpersonen bei der medizinischen Grundversorgung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2022)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Mal sehen wie ernst es Merz meint mit dem Vorgehen gegen Kooperationen mit der AfD


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2022)

Nicht dass dass so läuft wie in Thüringen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht dass dass so läuft wie in Thüringen.


In der Causa Thüringen hat AKK Position bezogen und gehandelt. Das kann man ihr nicht vorwerfen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

> Der Termin der Bekanntgabe steht. An diesem Donnerstag will die AfD eigentlich präsentieren, wen die Partei als Kandidaten für die Wahl des Bundespräsidenten ins Rennen schickt. Es sollte eine Personalie werden, um die zerstrittene Partei endlich wieder zu versöhnen. Doch nun droht das Gegenteil. Denn Co-Parteichef Tino Chrupalla plant einen Überraschungscoup. Zusammen mit anderen weit rechts stehenden Vorkämpfern aus der AfD-Spitze will er Max Otte, den Chef der ultrakonservativen Werteunion, zum AfD-Kandidaten für das höchste Staatsamt machen und verärgert damit den gemäßigten Teil der Partei...
> ...
> Der 57-jährige Ökonom Otte hat schon länger enge Kontakte zur AfD. Von Juni 2018 bis Januar 2021 war er zudem Vorsitzender des Kuratoriums der AfD-nahen Desiderius-Erasmus-Stiftung (DES). Er musste jedoch gehen, nachdem er dafür geworben hatte, auch die Akteure des aufgelösten und als rechtsextrem eingestuften "Flügels" innerhalb der Partei einzubinden. Das lehnten andere Teile der DES-Spitze ab. Auch in der Werteunion war Otte lange umstritten. Im Herbst 2019 wollte ihn die Vereinigung noch aus der CDU ausschließen lassen. Damals hatte Otte nach der Ermordung des CDU-Politikers Walter Lübcke von Hetze gegen Rechte gesprochen. Otte hatte den Tweet später gelöscht und sich bei der Familie entschuldigt.
> 
> Die Personalie gilt auch als brisant, weil die AfD gerade versucht, sich als gemäßigt darzustellen. Sie geht vor Gericht gegen die vom Verfassungsschutz geplante Einstufung der gesamten Partei als rechtsextremer Verdachtsfall vor. Anfang März will ein Gericht über Klagen der Partei gegen den Inlandsgeheimdienst und dessen Vorgehen verhandeln. Eine neue Debatte über einen Rechtsruck käme da ungelegen.



Max Otte soll AfD-Kandidat werden

Zum Glück wird es aber Frank Walter Steinmeier.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Max Otte soll AfD-Kandidat werden
> 
> Zum Glück wird es aber Frank Walter Steinmeier.


Stimmt, Cholera ist schon besser als die Pest. 

*edit*
Ich empfehle übrigens zu den aktuellen Vorwürfen gegen Russland, Gaslieferungen zurückzuhalten und die Gaspreise hochzutreiben, mal jüngsten Beitrag von Herrn Sonneborn zu lesen.

Eine aufschlussreiche Perspektive, wie durchaus öfters, wenn er etwas veröffentlicht:


> ...Drum informiere ich mich bei der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters. Die schreiben das doch tatsächlich auch. Überdies belegen die Daten des deutschen Gasnetzbetreibers „Gascade“, dass seit mehr als 25 Tagen Gas in die entgegengesetzte Richtung fließt. Von Deutschland nach Polen. Reuters: „Since Dec. 21, the link between Poland and Germany had been operating in reverse mode, putting upward pressure on European gas prices.“ Deutschland Schuld an steigenden Gaspreisen?...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxTbt5oSJ0UIMQCSlJ1iIyM6RbLotLXucr


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2022)

Nun wenn Russland soviel liefert wie ausgemacht, aber mehr gebraucht wird und Russland mehr liefern kann, dann kann das als politisches Druckmittel benutzt werden ohne Verträge zu brechen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun wenn Russland soviel liefert wie ausgemacht, aber mehr gebraucht wird und Russland mehr liefern kann, dann kann das als politisches Druckmittel benutzt werden ohne Verträge zu brechen.


Warum merkt man nur das du es nicht gelesen hast.


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine aufschlussreiche Perspektive, wie durchaus öfters, wenn er etwas veröffentlicht:


Noch interessanter ist der Teil:


> [...]
> Allein: Warum pumpen wir das russische Gas von Deutschland denn überhaupt nach Polen zurück, wenn’s doch schon mal da ist und hier gebraucht wird? Grund dafür ist nach meinem Verständnis ein problematisches Gemisch aus klassischer Russophobie und marktradikaler FDP-Denke: Polen hat seine langfristigen Gasverträge mit Gazprom nicht verlängert, weil man es einerseits für klug hielt, Gas künftig einfach zu Börsenpreisen einzukaufen. Europa treibt die Liberalisierung des Gasmarktes ohnehin seit Jahrzehnten immer weiter voran. Sie wissen ja, der Markt regelt alles. In der Vergangenheit erschien das mitunter auch lukrativ: Zu Beginn der Pandemie beispielsweise war Gas in Europa günstiger als in Russland.
> Andererseits [...] hatte sich Polen erhofft, ohne Langfristvertrag unabhängiger von Russland zu sein. Yeah! Klare Kante gegen Putin! Lob gab es dafür auch aus den USA. [...]
> Deutschland hingegen bezieht Gas aus Russland dank langfristiger Verträge zu deutlich günstigeren Konditionen. (Zum Beispiel hatten die Lieferverträge von E.ON Ruhrgas mit Gazprom bereits anno 2008 eine Laufzeit bis 2036.) Deshalb machen wir gerade die Speicher leer, anstatt neues (teures) Gas aus Russland zu bestellen, und blasen das Zeug zurück nach Polen.[...]


Der Glaube an irgendwelche unsichtbaren, gottgleichen Wurstgriffel des Marktes.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgYEuJ5u1K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und nicht vergessen: Je stärker der Schlag, umso fester der Glauben und umso weniger friert man im Winter. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum merkt man nur das du es nicht gelesen hast.


Er betet hier halt nur das runter, was ihm im Uniform-Hörsaal gepredigt wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen: Je stärker der Schlag, umso fester der Glauben und *umso weniger friert man im Winter*.


Oder wie ich ja schon anderswo schrieb:



hoffgang schrieb:


> *Das mit dem Frieren ist übertrieben*, Russland kann das Spielchen auch nicht ewig mitmachen, *die russische Wirtschaft ist jetzt nicht das, was man ein Weltwunder nennen würde.*



So übertrieben ist das nicht, wir haben bei vollen Gasspeichern (100% Füllstand) im besten Fall Gasreserven für knapp 1 Monat Heizperiode und der Gasspeicher war das letzte mal um 2018 / 2019 rum relativ voll (bei ca. 89% Füllstand), seitdem kam er kaum mal über die 70% Füllung.
Würden die 50% Gaslieferung aus Russland wegfallen würden bei einem entsprechend kalten Winter also bereits nach spätestens 2-3 Wochen Millionen Haushalte in Deutschland ohne Heizung dasitzen (Fernwärme über Gas) und frieren und es dürfte wohl unzweifelhaft ein Fakt sein das man im Winter schneller erfriert als in Russland Menschen wegen eine crashenden Wirtschaft verhungern werden. 

Vor allen auch vor dem Hintergrund wenn man zu den Millionen ehr Einkommensschwachen Haushalten in Deutschland zählt, die dann nicht einfach für so einige Euros mehr Stromkosten im Monat einen elektrischen Heizkörper an die Steckdose kabeln können, oder in dieser Situation dann sogar noch den "Luxus" besitzen einen alten Holzofen in der Wohnung ihr eigen nennen zu dürfen, den man mit etwas Holz / Kohle befeuern kann.

Aber ja, Menschen mit guten Einkommen werden also entsprechend sicherlich nicht erfrieren, also solche kleinen "Mittelständler" wie ein Herr Merz, oder Frau Baerbock und Herr Scholz, da kann man dann natürlich auch sehr gut mal "Härte" demonstrieren!


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

Was treibt eigentlich Herr Lindner?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum merkt man nur das du es nicht gelesen hast.


Vielleicht daran, dass ich mich nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen hab sondern das Thema einfach zum Anlass genommen hab was eigenes zu schreiben?
So ganz eventuell?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was treibt eigentlich Herr Lindner?


Stimmt, sehr ruhig seit Regierungsantritt, aus dem Lindnerrischen Finanzspiegelkabinett.
Also vermutlich dann wohl Geld in die für die FDP richtigen Richtungen verschieben, da ist es ja immer am besten für, wenn sich keiner aktuell für einen interessiert. 

@Sparanus:
Erpresst dich dein Bäcker eigentlich evt. auch, wenn er noch mehr Brötchen für dich backen könnte, als vorne in der Auslage liegen, aber keinem für dich backen will?


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Erpresst dich dein Bäcker eigentlich evt. auch, wenn er noch mehr Brötchen für dich backen könnte, als vorne in der Auslage liegen, aber keinem für dich backen will?


Ich hab da eine Vermutung was er bekommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine Vermutung was er bekommt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach der "Zwangsernährung mit Panzerkeksen" (die Bundeswehrform des Studentenfutters) verträgt er doch sowieso keine "weiche Nahrung" mehr.


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, sehr ruhig seit Regierungsantritt, aus dem Lindnerrischen Finanzspiegelkabinett.


Zu Assange sind FDP und Grüne ja auch sehr ruhig und wortkarg geworden.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hier findet man noch ein paar Hintergrundinfos zu dem Staatssekretär Hans-Georg Engelke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo alle guten Dinge doch drei sind.
In dieser lustigen Geheimdienstgeschichte spielt Hans-Georg Engelke auch eine Rolle.

Teil1:








						Bundesservice Telekommunikation — wie ich versehentlich eine Tarnbehörde in der Bundesverwaltung…
					

Vor einigen Tagen tat ich etwas, dass ist so ungewöhnlich, das es scheinbar noch fast niemand vor mir gemacht hat: Ich habe mir die Liste…




					lilithwittmann.medium.com
				




Teil2:








						Bundesservice Telekommunikation — enttarnt: Dieser Geheimdienst steckt dahinter
					

Nach einer Tarnbehörde suchen und drei finden. Mit welchen einfachen Tricks deutsche Geheimdienste entlarvt werden können.




					lilithwittmann.medium.com
				




Und nun ist auch der Briefkasten weg:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1485725156186206211

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei Google-Maps hatten dann auch Leute Humor gehabt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So übertrieben ist das nicht, wir haben bei vollen Gasspeichern (100% Füllstand) im besten Fall Gasreserven für knapp 1 Monat Heizperiode und der Gasspeicher war das letzte mal um 2018 / 2019 rum relativ voll (bei ca. 89% Füllstand), seitdem kam er kaum mal über die 70% Füllung.
> Würden die 50% Gaslieferung aus Russland wegfallen würden bei einem entsprechend kalten Winter also bereits nach spätestens 2-3 Wochen Millionen Haushalte in Deutschland ohne Heizung dasitzen (Fernwärme über Gas) und frieren und es dürfte wohl unzweifelhaft ein Fakt sein das man im Winter schneller erfriert als in Russland Menschen wegen eine crashenden Wirtschaft verhungern werden.


Gestern Abend bei "Hart aber Fair" hat Kerstin Andreae, Hauptgeschäftsführerin des Bundesverbandes der Energie- und Wasserwirtschaft, gesagt, dass im Ernstfall die Bevölkerung vorgeht, noch vor der Wirtschaft, was die Gasversorgung angeht.  Aber wie lange das durchgehalten werden kann nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So übertrieben ist das nicht, wir haben bei vollen Gasspeichern (100% Füllstand) im besten Fall Gasreserven für knapp 1 Monat Heizperiode und der Gasspeicher war das letzte mal um 2018 / 2019 rum relativ voll (bei ca. 89% Füllstand), seitdem kam er kaum mal über die 70% Füllung.
> Würden die 50% Gaslieferung aus Russland wegfallen würden bei einem entsprechend kalten Winter also bereits nach spätestens 2-3 Wochen Millionen Haushalte in Deutschland ohne Heizung dasitzen (Fernwärme über Gas) und frieren



Für die all diejenigen, denen es etwas spanisch vorkommt, dass eine angebliche knapp-einen-Monat Reserve bereits nach zwei Wochen aufgebraucht sein soll, wenn man sie nur zur Hälfte nutzt, hier die Cross-Korrektur zum Cross-Posting:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deutschland hat Kapazitäten für rund 23 km³ Erdgas, also 26% des Jahresverbrauchs. Zur witterungsabhängigen Verteilung letzteren kann ich keine aktuellen Zahlen finden, aber eine Einschätzung des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes von 2009 sprach bei 20 km³ Kapazität und 97 km³ Verbrauch (=20% Speichermöglichkeit) von einer 40-Tages-Reserve. Da sich seitdem mehr bei der Gebäudeisolierung getan hat als bei den industriellen Prozessen dürfte die Saisonalität nicht zu, sondern eher abgenommen haben, wir haben somit bei vollen Gasspeichern Reserven für mindestens 50 Tage Heizperiode, vielleicht sogar für 60. "Knapp einen Monat" erreichen wir selbst beim jetzigen, wir-warten-dass-es-billiger-wird-damit-der-Rubel-rollt-Speicherstand noch.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die all diejenigen, denen es etwas spanisch vorkommt, dass eine angebliche knapp-einen-Monat Reserve bereits nach zwei Wochen aufgebraucht sein soll, wenn man sie nur zur Hälfte nutzt, hier die Cross-Korrektur zum Cross-Posting:


Für alle diejenigen die wissen wollen warum er mal wieder meint, obwohl er schon eine Antwort bekommen hat, warum er trotzdem noch den "Schlaumeier" raushängen lassen muss... 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sauge mir meine Angaben normalerweise auch nicht aus den Fingern und entsprechend *bezog ich mich dabei auf Äußerungen die Fabian Huneke von Energy Brainpool getätigt hat*, der sich letztens dazu irgendwo *in den Medien äußerte* (finde es aber gerade nicht mehr wo es war, aber ich notiere mir ja auch nicht absolut alles was ich den Tag über lese, weil das mitunter recht viel ist) und *sagte das die in den Erdspeichern speicherbare Menge etwa der des Verbrauchs eines Wintermonats entsprechen würde.*



Und im Zweifel würde ich erstmal die auf aktuelleren Zahlen beruhende Äußerung eines Energieexperten und Energieberaters ehr für zutreffend halten, als 12 Jahre alten Zahlen zu Speicherkapazität und Verbrauch die hier jemand auftischt (außer er kann es glaubhaft an Hand von Quellen mit aktuellen Zahlen belegen das es anders ist).


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (finde es aber gerade nicht mehr wo es war,


Bitte hier entlang: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtsch....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-220121-99-794919


----------



## Sparanus (26. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Erpresst dich dein Bäcker eigentlich evt. auch, wenn er noch mehr Brötchen für dich backen könnte, als vorne in der Auslage liegen, aber keinem für dich backen will?


Vergleichen wir jetzt Privatwirtschaft mit Politik?
Der Bäcker würde den Gesetzen des Marktes entsprechend die Nachfrage nach Möglichkeit decken, warum sollte er auch nicht, was hätte er davon.

Das ist ein wirklich dummer Vergleich.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

> Die CDU entzieht dem Chef der erzkonservativen Werte-Union, Max Otte, sofort alle Mitgliederrechte. Sie zieht damit die Konsequenz aus seiner Kandidatur für das Amt des Bundespräsidenten auf Vorschlag der AfD. Außerdem wird ein Verfahren zum Parteiausschluss gegen Otte eingeleitet, wie Generalsekretär Paul Ziemiak nach einer Sitzung des CDU-Bundesvorstands erklärte.
> 
> Der Bundesvorstand sehe in der Kandidatur einen erheblichen Verstoß gegen die Grundordnung der Partei an, so Ziemiak. Er habe der CDU dadurch schweren Schaden hinzugefügt.


Quelle: Otte vorläufig aus der CDU ausgeschlossen

Ich denke mal das er auch endgültig aus der CDU ausgeschlossen wird.

Hier die Begründung:



> Otte habe die Beschlusslage der Union missachtet, den amtierenden Bundespräsidenten Frank-Walter Steinmeier zu unterstützen, sagte Ziemiak. "Die politischen Spielchen der AfD und die Art und Weise, wie Herr Dr. Otte sich in diese hat einbinden lassen, zeugt von wenig Respekt vor dem Amt des Bundespräsidenten, wenn nicht gar vor unserer demokratischen und parlamentarischen Ordnung."
> 
> Ziemiak wies ausdrücklich auf den gemeinsamen Auftritt von Otte mit den AfD-Fraktionsvorsitzenden Alice Weidel und Tino Chrupalla am Nachmittag im Reichstagsgebäude hin. Die CDU sei klar gegen jede Art der Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD. Otte habe durch sein Handeln die Loyalitäts- und Solidaritätsverpflichtung der Union verletzt, so Ziemiak.





seahawk schrieb:


> Schlimm ist eher die Impflüge, die alle Opfer der Impfung verheimlicht.


Das ist keine Lüge und es werden auch nicht alle Opfer verheimlicht.
Es wird wohl nur nicht überall richtig erfasst.
Bei der großen Zahl an Impfungen gibt es relativ wenig Impfschäden.
Denn sonst wäre mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr bekannt geworden.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2022)

Im Bundestag lebt man mal wieder vor das die Abgeordneten doch ein bisschen gleicher sind als der Rest der Bürger:

*Der Genesenenstatus im Parlament gilt weiterhin für sechs Monate (für den Rest der Bevölkerung 3 Monate).









						"Unverschämtheit": Politiker kritisieren Sonderregel für Genesene im Bundestag
					

Der Genesenenstatus im Parlament gilt weiterhin für sechs Monate - doch diese Sonderbehandlung stößt auf harsche Kritik aus der Politik. Auch ein Rechtsexperte findet, dass es für die "Ungleichbehandlung" von Bürgern und Politikern keinerlei Rechtfertigung gibt.




					web.de
				



*


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. Januar 2022)

Das mediale Dauerfeuer verschont auch die Bundesregierung nicht.









						Olaf Scholz risking Germany’s reputation as ‘reliable partner’ as Russia war looms
					

GERMAN Chancellor Olaf Scholz is putting his country's reputation at risk as a reliable ally in the EU and within NATO.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## Sparanus (26. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Genesenenstatus im Parlament gilt weiterhin für sechs Monate (für den Rest der Bevölkerung 3 Monate).


Wovon doch eigentlich nur die Impfgegner dort profitieren weil alle anderen längst geimpft sind.
Halte ich eher für eine Unachtsamkeit.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wovon doch eigentlich nur die Impfgegner dort profitieren weil alle anderen längst geimpft sind.
> Halte ich eher für eine Unachtsamkeit.


Die Impfgegner profitieren schon von der niedrigsten Inzidenz im Land.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (26. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Halte ich eher für eine Unachtsamkeit.


Ich würde es Blödheit nennen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Impfgegner profitieren schon von der niedrigsten Inzidenz im Land.


Vogel, gib a Ruh.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2022)

Wenn in 3 Monaten die Genesung rum ist, kann sie dann zumindest gleich den angepassten Omikron-Impfstoff nehmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Wenn in 3 Monaten die Genesung rum ist*, kann sie dann zumindest gleich den angepassten Omikron-Impfstoff nehmen.


Wagenknecht ist doch Bundestagsabgeordnete, es sind also 6 Monate. 

Siehe auch:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/neue-bundesregierung-2021-diskussionsthread.603335/page-150#post-10944917


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2022)

Aber sie wird ja sicher auch mal außerhalb des Reichstages unterwegs sein. 

Vielleicht gilt auch bald für die Talkshows 2G.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber sie wird ja sicher auch mal außerhalb des Reichstages unterwegs sein.
> 
> Vielleicht gilt auch bald für die Talkshows 2G.


Das gilt meines Wissens für diese auch außerhalb des Bundestags, darum ja auch die Aufregung um das Thema.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2022)

Corona-Genesenenstatus: Bundestag will Regeln offenbar anpassen
					

Seit Mitte Januar ist der Corona-Genesenenstatus nur noch drei statt wie vorher sechs Monate lang gültig. Nicht so im Bundestag, wo bislang noch die alte Frist gilt. Das soll sich nun offenbar ändern.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Nur für den Bundestag.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2022)

Unabhängig von den Politikern im Bundestag sieht die Berliner Verordnung, die z.B. für Gastronomie gilt, aber aktuell noch 6 Monate vor.









						Berlin will Genesenen-Frist einheitlich auf drei Monate begrenzen
					

Wie lange gilt man nach einer Corona-Infektion als genesen? In Berlin gibt es auf diese Frage momentan zwei Antworten: drei oder sechs Monate. Der Senat will nun die Vorgabe des Bundes umsetzen und die Frist vereinheitlichen.




					www.rbb24.de
				






> In den Bereichen Kultur, Einzelhandel und Gastronomie gelte nach wie vor der Genesenen-Zeitrahmen von sechs Monaten - geregelt durch die Vierte Berliner SARS-CoV-2-Verordnung. Am Arbeitsplatz und im Personenverkehr gelte dagegen die dreimonatige Frist, weil für diese Bereiche das Infektionsschutzgesetz des Bundes zuständig sei



Heißt also für die Arbeit müssen sich die Leute nach 3 Monaten eh impfen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Ich finde da wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. So etwas empfinden viele als ungerecht.
Dann brauchen sie sich nicht wundern wenn die Wut in der Bevölkerung wächst.

Edit:



> Gegen Boris Palmer läuft ein Parteiausschlussverfahren der Grünen. Deswegen hatte der Tübinger Oberbürgermeister angekündigt, nicht noch einmal für seine Partei zu kandidieren. Er tritt aber dennoch erneut zur Wahl an.


Quelle: Palmer tritt als unabhängiger Kandidat an


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2022)

Nicht neu, aber die Zentrumspartei ist zurück im Bundestag🤪




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2022)

Solle man sich mal durchlesen:









						„Verirrte Katastrophenpolitik“: Serdar Somuncu wiederholt Kritik an Corona-Maßnahmen
					

Serdar Somuncu hat sich bei Facebook erneut zur Corona-Politik zu Wort gemeldet.




					www.rundschau-online.de


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2022)

Hat die Meinung eines Satirikers mehr Gewicht als die Meinung von Lieselotte Müller? Nein


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2022)

Es spielt keine Rolle welchen Beruf er ausübt, das entscheidet dann jeder für sich selbst.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es spielt keine Rolle welchen Beruf er ausübt, das entscheidet dann jeder für sich selbst.


Ändert nichts daran, dass das nur sinnfreies Geschwafel ist.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Februar 2022)

*Leute... haltet euch bitte mit dem "C-Thema" zurück, okay?*


----------



## Poulton (2. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "C-Thema"


Die CDU außen vor lassen, kann niemals falsch sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die CDU außen vor lassen, kann niemals falsch sein.


Das "C" in CDU/CSU lässt der Haufen doch selbst oft genug außen vor


----------



## chill_eule (2. Februar 2022)

*C*orona, *C*ovid, *C*DU, *C*hlor, *C*hamäleon...

ich glaube ihr wisst was gemeint ist


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es spielt keine Rolle welchen Beruf er ausübt, das entscheidet dann jeder für sich selbst.


Warum soll die Meinung einer Person für die Öffentlichkeit denn wichtig sein, wenn diese Meinung ein Thema betrifft das nicht sein Fachgebiet ist?
Jetzt ganz allgemein.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Februar 2022)

Nur weil man etwas studiert hat, heißt es noch lange nicht das man gut darin ist. Das muss sich widerspiegeln in der Gesellschaft ansonsten ist es wertlos. Ist mir doch egal ob einer Jahrelang mit Studium oder Lehre verbracht hat und trotzdem keine guten Ergebnisse bringt.

Es betrifft ihn deswegen sagt er etwas dazu so wie jeder andere zu allem etwas sagen kann. Das ist so unabhängig von deiner Meinung.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2022)

Mich betrifft es auch ob die örtliche Autobahnbrücke gesperrt wird oder nicht trotzdem ist meine Meinung dazu uninteressant weil ich nicht beurteilen kann ob diese Speerung notwendig ist.

Klar, man darf sich äußern, ändert aber nichts daran, dass seine Meinung komplett irrelevant ist was
dieses Thema betrifft genau wie deine und meine.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2022)

Aktuell bleibt halt nur abwarten.

Insgesamt könnte die Bundesregierung aber wirklich deutlich sichtbarer sein. Scholz regiert aktuell noch weniger, als man es von Merkel gewohnt war.









						Scholz in der Kritik: Mangelnde Führung, mangelnde Kommunikation?
					

Tagelang war von Kanzler Scholz in der Öffentlichkeit kaum etwas zu hören. Seine Kritiker aus der Opposition werfen ihm mangelnde Führung und schlechte Kommunikation vor. Zuletzt gingen auch die Umfragewerte zurück. Von Martin Ganslmeier.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Der einzige von dem ich aktuell regelmäßig was öffentlich zu neuen Gesetzen höre ist BMJ Buschmann.


----------



## Poulton (6. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Scholz regiert aktuell noch weniger, als man es von Merkel gewohnt war.


Wie unangenehm. Hat er anscheinend wohl doch schon vergessen, dass er Bundeskanzler ist.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2022)

Scholz macht das, was er am Besten kann -- verschleppen, aussitzen, verschleiern.
Cum Ex lässt grüßen. Vermutlich erinnert er sich nicht mehr daran, dass er Bundeskanzler ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2022)

Er will ja noch Putin besuchen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Poulton (6. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er will ja noch Putin besuchen. Ich bin gespannt.


Wenn er weiterhin so vergesslich ist, vergisst er auch das.


----------



## seahawk (7. Februar 2022)

In anderen Ländern geht es voran:









						Corona ohne Corona-Regeln: Entspannung, Angst, 50 Prozent Krankenstand
					

Masken, Quarantäne, Abstand: weg. Dänemark hat alle Coronabeschränkungen aufgehoben. Auch wenn viele dafür sind, bleibt die Feierstimmung aus – und Kindergärten stehen kurz vor dem Kollaps.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

Biden droht mit Aus für Nord Stream 2

Olaf Scholz hatte Präsident Biden besucht. Von ihm selber kam aber kein einziges Wort über Nord Stream 2.

Als nächstes will Scholz dann Putin besuchen...


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2022)

Olaf Scholz hatte doch gesagt, dass die Pipeline rein privatwirtschaftlich ist.
Ergo kann biden labern wie er will, oder sprengen Navy Seals dann die Pipeline?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Olaf Scholz hatte doch gesagt, dass die Pipeline rein privatwirtschaftlich ist.


Wobei dann politische Sanktionen für die beteiligten Unternehmen folgen könnten.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei dann politische Sanktionen für die beteiligten Unternehmen folgen könnten.


Hmm, Gazprom wird dann sanktioniert?
Denkst du, die kümmert das?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm, Gazprom wird dann sanktioniert?
> Denkst du, die kümmert das?


Wenn die hier nicht mehr arbeiten dürfen sehr wohl, denn hier liegt die Leitung.


----------



## compisucher (8. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Olaf Scholz hatte doch gesagt, dass die Pipeline rein privatwirtschaftlich ist.
> Ergo kann biden labern wie er will, oder sprengen Navy Seals dann die Pipeline?


Sagen wir es mal so.
Scholz sah wie ein kleiner Schulbub neben Biden aus, als dieser die NordStream 2 Keule verbal herausholte und er hat nicht widersprochen.
Da bleibt unterm Strich im Ernstfall nicht mehr all zu viel Spielraum übrig, ohne sich selbst zu demontieren.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die hier nicht mehr arbeiten dürfen sehr wohl, denn hier liegt die Leitung.


Russland wird seit Jahren sanktioniert. Scheinbar ohne Wirkung.
Da sehe ich nicht, dass irgendwas verändert wird, wenn Biden was ankündigt, Und ankündigen kann man immer viel.
Abgesehen davon, dass die USa natürlich eigene Interessen verfolgen. Die wollen ihr Fracking Gas gerne an uns verkaufen und da stört die Pipeline natürlich.


compisucher schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so.
> Scholz sah wie ein kleiner Schulbub neben Biden aus, als dieser die NordStream 2 Keule verbal herausholte und er hat nicht widersprochen.
> Da bleibt unterm Strich im Ernstfall nicht mehr all zu viel Spielraum übrig, ohne sich selbst zu demontieren.


Ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso die SPD an dem Projekt dran hängt, aber offenbar ist das eben  ein Schröder Erbe, das unbedingt gehalten werden muss.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Februar 2022)

Rechtswidrige „Razzia“ im Wahlkampf: Beispielloser Justizskandal
					

Nun ist es amtlich: Die Union missbrauchte das Ansehen des Rechtsstaats, um im Wahlkampf dem SPD-Kandidaten zu schaden. Das muss Konsequenzen haben.




					taz.de


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76WECpJ25K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

Fühle mich veranlasst, zu nachfolgendem Bericht ein Statement abgeben zu müssen:








						Corona-News: Baerbock spricht sich für allgemeine Impfpflicht aus - WELT
					

Die ab dem 16. März geltende Impfpflicht in Kliniken und Pflegeeinrichtungen hält Außenministerin Annalena Baerbock nicht für ausreichend. Es brauche eine allgemeine Impfpflicht, sagte sie bei einem Krankenhausbesuch in Brandenburg.




					www.welt.de
				




Das Recht zu demonstrieren ist ein Grundrecht der Demokratie.
Insofern war der Protest per se gerechtfertigt, hätte aber sich auf einen öffentlichen Platz der Gemeinde beschränken sollen.
Auch wenn Herr Kretschmann eine Person des öffentlichen Interesses ist, hat er sehr wohl auch ein fundamentales Anrecht auf Privatsphäre, so wie jeder von uns.
Auch ich bin nicht zwangsweise auf politischer Linie mit Herrn Kretschmann, aber er hat eine Familie, Ehefrau, Kinder, evtl. sogar Enkel und es ist eine Frage der Würde und Respekts gegenüber des Mitmenschen, diese nicht in den politischen Diskurs mit hineinzuziehen.
Der Diskurs muss ein Öffentlicher bleiben und darf nicht vor der Privathaustüre ausgetragen werden.

Zum Glück blieb der Protest friedlich.
Es ist auch meine Erwartungshaltung an demokratisch denkende Menschen, dass Protest immer friedlich ausgeführt wird.
Grundsätzlich ist der persönliche verbale Angriff ohne Argumente oder gar der tatsächliche tätliche Angriff auf Politiker aufs schärfste zu verurteilen.
Gewalt im politischen Diskurs hat nie auch nur irgendwas gelöst, sondern im Gegenteil immer nur Fronten verhärtet und den Kompromiss verhindert.

Grundvoraussetzung für obiges ist aber auch, dass die betreffende Person des öffentlichen Interesses sich auch mit jenen persönlich auseinandersetzt, die abweichende Meinungen haben.

Und hier kommt mein oberster Kritikpunkt.
Bei vielen Politikern habe ich schlichtweg den Eindruck, sie sind innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach einer Wahl sich weit weg vom Volk entfernen und sie suchen leider nicht mehr den Dialog.

Es funktioniert eben nicht, ein ganzes Land aus Talkshows und Pressekonferenzen heraus zu lenken.
Dazu gehört "mehr", und das "mehr" vermisse ich derzeit sehr.

In der Hoffnung auf einen friedlichen und konstruktiven politischen Diskurs in unserem Land.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2022)

Rechtsextremen geht es ja nicht um eine Diskussion, sondern darum mit Gewalt ihren Hass zu zeigen. Sei es der Hass gegen Minderheiten, oder auf die Demokratie an sich.

Es ist ja nicht der erste Naziaufmarsch in Sachsen, vor dem Haus von Politiker*innen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Rechtsextremen geht es ja nicht um eine Diskussion, sondern darum mit Gewalt ihren Hass zu zeigen. Sei es der Hass gegen Minderheiten, oder auf die Demokratie an sich.
> 
> Es ist ja nicht der erste Naziaufmarsch in Sachsen, vor dem Haus von Politiker*innen.


Aus dem Welt-Artikel:


> Kritiker der Corona-Politik haben in *Sigmaringen *versucht, zum Wohnhaus von Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann (Grüne) vorzudringen.


Meines Wissens befindet sich *Sigmaringen* noch nicht in Sachsen, sonder noch immer in BW. Was das nun mit Politiker*außen in Sachsen zu tun hat ist mir unklar.


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

Ja, ich denke, hier war kaum irgendeiner von der rechten Szene unterwegs.
Die Presse hätte dies sicherlich verlautbaren lassen, wenn es so gewesen wäre.

Ohne jetzt dem werten DKK007 zu Nahe treten zu wollen, ist es doch im Prinzip DAS Thema, das Menschen heutzutage sofort in irgend eine Ecke gestellt werden, ohne dass man wirklich weiss, welche Beweggründe sie haben, um auf die Straße zu gehen.

Sprich, es wird eine emotionale Aggressivität auf Basis des Nichtzuhörens gefördert, ohne Inhalte oder Argumentationen mehr wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht der erste Naziaufmarsch in Sachsen, vor dem Haus von Politiker*innen.


Du verwechselst Kretschmar und Kretschmann


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Presse hätte dies sicherlich verlautbaren lassen, wenn es so gewesen wäre.


Naja ob die Welt das hätte? Aber wir wissen ja was für Menschen das sind, die durch Absperrungen zu den Privathäusern vordringen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja ob die Welt das hätte? Aber wir wissen ja was für Menschen das sind, die durch Absperrungen zu den Privathäusern vordringen.


Im konkreten Fall haben die Absperrungen gewirkt und die Demonstranten, die zweifellos das Privathaus von Kretschmann aufsuchen wollten, haben sich der Staatsräson gebeugt.
Was erst mal gut war.
Wie oben erwähnt, halte ich nichts davon, öffentlichen Protest vor die Privathaustür eines Politikers zu tragen - egal welche Couleur er hat. Das hat was mit grundlegendem Anstand zu tun.

Cool wäre jetzt z. B. gewesen, wenn der Herr Kretschmann Zeit gefunden hätte und diese Menschen z. B. auf dem Rathausplatz - und wenn nur für 15 min. - zu empfangen.
Da kommt sicherlich nichts verbindliches heraus - oder doch: 
Gegenseitiger aufrichtiger Respekt, wenn es alle ernst nehmen. 
Wäre evtl. eine Basis für einen Dialog.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2022)

Das hatte Kretschmer doch vor einem Jahr schon versucht. Gebracht hat es nichts.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wäre evtl. eine Basis für einen Dialog.


Meines Erachtens ist da kein Dialog erwünscht - von beiden Seiten.


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das hatte Kretschmer doch vor einem Jahr schon versucht. Gebracht hat es nichts.


Ich bin alleine geografisch recht weit von Sachsen entfernt.
Insofern ist es für mich schwierig zu beurteilen, ob und wenn ja welchen Dialog es zwischen - vereinfacht gesagt: Coronamaßnahmengegner und Politik gibt.

Wahrgenommen habe ich in den Medien in Österreich eine sehr aggressive Polizei in Sachsen, Bürger mit hoher Gewalt verprügeln und festnehmen.
Hier wurde es quasi als Gegenpol dargestellt, wie Polizei mit Bürgern nicht umgehen sollte.
Obwohl die Polizei in Österreich manchmal auch nicht wirklich zimperlich ist.

Womit wir wieder bei der medialen Darstellung sind.
Inwiefern und ob die Polizei im Vorfeld angegriffen wurde, wurde nicht gezeigt.
Somit: Schwierig zu beurteilen von hier aus, wer mit den Aggressionen angefangen hat.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wahrgenommen habe ich in den Medien in Österreich eine sehr aggressive Polizei in Sachsen, Bürger mit hoher Gewalt verprügeln und festnehmen.



Das waren dann wohl eher Linke Demos.

Da in Sachsen viele Polizisten der AfD nahe stehen (sieht man auch daran, dass in Pirna/Sachsen nur 55% der Bundespolizisten geimpft sind, während es in ganz Deutschland über 80% sind), wird da eher mitgelaufen als aufgelöst.









						heute-show vom 10. Dezember 2021
					

Über 16 Jahre Merkel-Politik, innen- und außenpolitische Konzepte der neuen Regierung, die stockende Impfkampagne und Spaziergänger mit Faktenphobie.




					www.zdf.de
				



Ab Minute 20

Wobei aktuell in der Diskussion steht, wie man mit dem rechtsextremen Richter Jens Meier umgeht.








						Rechtsextremer AfD-Richter Jens Maier: Richterbund fordert Eingreifen
					

Der deutsche Richterbund spricht sich dafür aus, dass der sächsische Landtag eine Richteranklage gegen AfD-Jurist Jens Maier prüft. Das wäre Neuland.




					taz.de
				











						Rechtsextremer Ex-AfD-Abgeordneter Jens Maier: Rückkehr und Rausschmiss zugleich
					

AfD-Politiker Jens Maier darf wieder ein Richteramt einnehmen. Es wird aber gleichzeitig der Antrag gestellt, ihn in den Ruhestand zu versetzen.




					taz.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das waren dann wohl eher Linke Demos.
> 
> Da in Sachsen viele Polizisten der AfD nahe stehen (sieht man auch daran, dass in Pirna/Sachsen nur 55% der Bundespolizisten geimpft sind, während es in ganz Deutschland über 80% sind), wird da eher mitgelaufen als aufgelöst.


Nochmal, solange bis du es endlich verstehst: Es ist völlig egal, ob ein Polizist bei der AfD oder bei der MLPD ist, der darf nur das machen, was gesetzlich erlaubt ist. Zudem wurde auch schon in Sachsen gegen gewaltsame Demos von Rechts vorgegangen. Wie passt das dann dazu, dass die alle in der AfD sind und das dann eigentlich lassen würden?


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das waren dann wohl eher Linke Demos.
> 
> Da in Sachsen viele Polizisten der AfD nahe stehen (sieht man auch daran, dass in Pirna/Sachsen nur 55% der Bundespolizisten geimpft sind, während es in ganz Deutschland über 80% sind), wird da eher mitgelaufen als aufgelöst.


Oha, das wusste ich nicht.
In Summe haben wir hier ein etwas diffuses Bild, was die ganze Situation in D. angeht.

Hier ist es aber auch nicht besser.
Impfpflicht kommt wohl doch nicht bzw. Regierung rudert zurück,
Weil 
-wohl die eskalierenden Geldstrafen und somit mehrfach für ein und die selbe "Tat" eine Strafe aussprechen nicht mit der Verfassung in Einklang gebracht werden kann.
-mittlerweile inkl. Genesene wohl fast 90% der Bevölkerung "durch" sind (schreibt der Standard)
- es im Gesundheitssektor so viele Gegner gibt, die auch reihenweise kündigen, so dass - wenn es denn wahr ist -  jetzt schon 20% Unterbesetzung in den Spitälern und Pflegeheimen sind.

Und Kanzler Nehammer hat soeben zugegeben, dass er bzgl. der avisierten Impflotterie gelogen hat.
Wir werden wohl bald wieder einen anderen Kanzler haben...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> -wohl die eskalierenden Geldstrafen und somit mehrfach für ein und die selbe "Tat" eine Strafe aussprechen nicht mit der Verfassung in Einklang gebracht werden kann.



Das hängt davon ab, was die "Tat" ist.
Wenn die Tat das Unterlassen der Impfung ist, kann da nur einmal bestraft werden.
Wenn die Tat das Unterlassen des Vorzeigens des Impfzertifikates ist, kann für jede Tat bestraft werden.

Letzteres wäre vergleichbar mit Bahnfahren ohne Ticket.









						Geplantes Impfpflicht-Gesetz: Bußgeld ja, Haft nein
					

Impfpflicht für Erwachsene: Bußgeld ja, Beugehaft nein. Ein halbherziges Gesetz, das gegen Art.3 GG verstößt?




					www.lto.de


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, was die "Tat" ist.
> Wenn die Tat das Unterlassen der Impfung ist, kann da nur einmal bestraft werden.
> Wenn die Tat das Unterlassen des Vorzeigens des Impfzertifikates ist, kann für jede Tat bestraft werden.
> 
> ...


Ersteres ist der Fall...so ist das Gesetz aktuell formuliert.
Hier abbrufbar (pdf):








						Informationen zur Impfpflicht gegen das Coronavirus in Österreich
					

Hier finden Sie allgemeine Informationen zur Impfpflicht gegen das Coronavirus in Österreich




					www.sozialministerium.at


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Cool wäre jetzt z. B. gewesen, wenn der Herr Kretschmann Zeit gefunden hätte und diese Menschen z. B. auf dem Rathausplatz - und wenn nur für 15 min. - zu empfangen.


Hat Spahn zum Beispiel versucht, wurde beim Versuch ausgebuht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Februar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat Spahn zum Beispiel versucht, wurde beim Versuch ausgebuht.


Was aber bei solchen Demos normal ist.


----------



## seahawk (15. Februar 2022)

Der Artikel ist klasse. Warum wir exponentiell kurzsichtig sind und warum deswegen die Pandemiebekämpfung immer der Lage hinterher läuft.









						Warum wir immer wieder die gleichen Fehler machen
					

In der Corona-Pandemie ist es uns bislang nicht gelungen, mal vor eine Welle zu kommen. Das hat auch verschiedene psychologische Ursachen. Ein Gastbeitrag.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist klasse. Warum wir exponentiell kurzsichtig sind und warum deswegen die Pandemiebekämpfung immer der Lage hinterher läuft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse ist an solchen Dingen, dass sie immer mit einem "wir" beginnen, dann nur ganz viel "ich" enthalten und bei MIR am Ende nur mit der Frage enden, warum ich unter SOLCHEN Deppen leiden muss.

Und wenn ich mich an sämtliche Umfragen seit Beginn der Pandemie erinnere, ob mehr/überhaupt mal was/was anderes getan werden müsste, dürfte ich mit dem Eindruck nicht allein sein, sondern mindestens ein Viertel, ggf. über die Hälfte der Bevölkerung neben mir stehen ab. Aber zu lesen kriegt man nur reihenweise von apolegetische Schreiben von Leuten, die wegen Brett vorm Kopf einen Feldweg nicht sehen könnten und ausufernd darüber philosophieren, dass es ja vollkommen normal sei, wider und wider mit vollem Karacho in die Katastrophe zu rennen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2022)

Die Rede von Olaf  Scholz fanden viele ganz gut als er bei Putin war.
Er hat klare Linie gezeigt und deutliche Worte gefunden.
Hier ein kurzer Ausschnitt aus der Rede





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJh5HNBc_7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (16. Februar 2022)

@RyzA :
Problemo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @RyzA :
> Problemo:
> 
> 
> ...


Finde ich irgendwie gut, reduziert seine Reichweite


----------



## Sparanus (16. Februar 2022)

@compisucher 
Auf YouTube ansehen ist sogar unterstrichen...

Problemo vor dem Bildschirmo^^


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @RyzA :
> Problemo:


Einfach den Link anklicken.


----------



## compisucher (16. Februar 2022)

Ich kann kein yt auf dem Arbeitslaptop direkt anschauen...
Blöd, wenn man selber Chef ist und dem ITler die Auflage für alle MAs gegeben hat.
Gilt dann eben auch fürn Chef...


----------



## Poulton (16. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gilt dann eben auch fürn Chef...


Vorbildlicher Chef, der für sich da keine Sonderlocke machen lässt. Ansonsten sind Chefs gerne und oft mal die größte Sicherheitslücke.


----------



## compisucher (16. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Vorbildlicher Chef, der für sich da keine Sonderlocke machen lässt. Ansonsten sind Chefs gerne und oft mal die größte Sicherheitslücke.


Na ja, war eben Erfahrungswerte.
Somit gilt bei mir im Büro, surfen ja mit Ausnahme nackiger Personen, Videos anschauen während der Arbeitszeit nein.
Dafür gibt es im Gegenzug keine Überwachungssoftware auf dem Server.
Der deal hat dann allen Kollegen gepasst.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Olaf hat sich augenscheinlich besser in Moskau geschlagen, als ich persönlich erwartet hatte.
Insofern meinen ehrlichen Respekt.
Klar, er kann keine Bäume in der Situation heraus reissen, aber es sah nach einem direkten Schlagabtausch auf halbwegs Augenhöhe aus.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2022)

Sollten alle mal an einem Strang ziehen und sich um die Coronakrise, den Klimawandel und die Einhaltung von Menschenrechten kümmern, statt einen Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sollten alle mal an einem Strang ziehen und sich um die Coronakrise (...) kümmern.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt meinst. Dazu muss man sich dann nur die Wirtschaftsdaten von 2018/19 anschauen, um zu erkennen, dass es schon vor dem großen C schlecht um die deutsche Wirtschaft stand. Und mit der aktuellen desaströsen Regierung, die keinerlei wirtschaftliche Kompetenzen vorweisen kann, wird das auch nicht besser werden, im Gegenteil.
Jetzt auch noch Nordstream 2 beerdigen, schadet ja nur der eigenen Bevölkerungen, weil die müssen ja die höheren Energiekosten bezahlen und nicht die Politikerkaste...



DKK007 schrieb:


> den Klimawandel


Vielleicht solltest lieber mal die Definition des Wortes Klima nachschlagen, wäre zumindest mal ein Anfang...


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2022)

Ob Deutschland Nordstream 2 stoppt oder Putin den Gashahn zudreht macht am Ende keinen Unterschied.









						Was, wenn Russland den Gashahn zudreht?
					

Als Reaktion auf die Sanktionen nach der Eskalation in der Ukraine-Krise könnte Russland die Lieferungen von Erdgas nach Deutschland stoppen. Was das für die Energieversorgung bedeuten würde, erklärt Till Bücker.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Da braucht man halt mehr erneuerbare Energien, was die Union jahrelang ausgebremst hat.

Bis hunderte Biogasanlagen und Windräder mit Brennstoffzelle zur dezentralen Wasserstoff oder Methanerzeugung aufgebaut sind, wird es ein paar Jahre dauern.









						EU-Projekt: Rotmilan laut nicht durch Windkraft gefährdet
					

Die Windkraft in Deutschland muss ausgebaut werden, um die Klimaziele zu erreichen. Neue Bauprojekte scheitern auch am Rotmilan, denn Windräder gelten als Gefahr für den Greifvogel. Ein EU-Forschungsprojekt widerlegt die Annahme.




					www.tagesschau.de
				







Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dazu muss man sich dann nur die Wirtschaftsdaten von 2018/19 anschauen, um zu erkennen, dass es schon vor dem großen C schlecht um die deutsche Wirtschaft stand.



Also der Wirtschaft geht es in Deutschland selbst mit Corona ziemlich gut, wenn man mal auf den Dax und ETFs schaut. Der ist erst jetzt mit Kriegsbeginn eingebrochen, ähnlich wie es im Mai 2021 war, wo die Raketen auf Israel flogen.

Wie hatte es vor zwei Jahren mal ein "Börsenexperte" formuliert:
"Aktien dann kaufen, wenn am Horizont die Kanonen donnern und das Blut die Straßen entlang fließt."


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt meinst.



Und meinte auch eigentlich eher die Impfpflicht die nicht aus dem Knick kommt und die faire globale Verteilung des vorhanden Impfstoffes, ggf. mit Aufhebung der Patente.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Februar 2022)

Es gibt schon Prkbleme in der Wirtschaft. 
Veranstaltungsbranche und Hotel und Gaststättengewerbe.
Andere haben auch zu strampeln und wenn jetzt die Sache mit der Ukraine eskaliert, werden viele Firmen aufgrund der Energiepreise ins straucheln komnen.
Von den Auswirkungen durch Corona und dieser Krise auf die Bevölkerung will ich überhaupt nicht schreiben.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ob Deutschland Nordstream 2 stoppt oder Putin den Gashahn zudreht macht am Ende keinen Unterschied.



Warum sollte er das machen? Es wurden Verträge abgeschlossen und er hatte sich immer an die Erfüllung dieser gehalten bzw. Gazprom. Oder musstest du die letzten Jahre frieren, weil nicht geliefert wurde?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da braucht man halt mehr erneuerbare Energien, was die Union jahrelang ausgebremst hat.



Muss man das eigentlich jedesmal von neuem erklären, dass es nonsens ist? Du kannst auch 10 mal so viel Windmühlen aufstellen, wenn kein Wind weht bleibt dein Ertrag =0. Um das auszugleichen, werden ineffiziente billige Gaskraftwerke hingestellt, die schnell einspringen können und permanent auf Standby gehalten werden müssen. Sprich für jedes Gigawatt, welches du mehr an Windmühlenleistung installierst, musst du dieselbe Leistung in Form von Ersatzkraftwerken vorhalten.
Was meinst du wohl wieso wir in Deutschland die höchsten Strompreise haben? Aber irgendwie scheint es sich der deutsche nicht eingestehen zu können, wenn er verarscht wurde und mal wieder einer Ideologie hinterhergerannt ist...

EE sind nicht grundlastfähig. Und nein den Märchenwald oder den Schwarzwald abholzen und dort Windmühlen hinstellen ist auch alles andere als nachhaltig!



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bis hunderte Biogasanlagen und Windräder mit Brennstoffzelle zur dezentralen Wasserstoff oder Methanerzeugung aufgebaut sind, wird es ein paar Jahre dauern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Tagesschau... mehr braucht man eigentlich dazu nicht sagen.

Den Windmühlenstrom in Wasserstoff zu speichern ist auch totaller Quatsch und nicht rentabel und das passt perfekt zu unserer Regierung, weil Kompetenz ist da ja nicht vorhanden.

Hier ein super Video, welches erklärt wie viel Windmühlen du benötigen würdest, um das Vorhaben umzusetzen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTxyLQbzM7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






DKK007 schrieb:


> Also der Wirtschaft geht es in Deutschland selbst mit Corona ziemlich gut, wenn man mal auf den Dax und ETFs schaut. Der ist erst jetzt mit Kriegsbeginn eingebrochen, ähnlich wie es im Mai 2021 war, wo die Raketen auf Israel flogen.



Nein der deutschen Wirtschaft geht es nicht gut, das würdest du auch wissen, wenn du dich auskennen würdest.
Zum einen spiegelt der Dax nicht die deutsche Wirtschaft wieder, da dies alles international tätige Großkonzerne sind. Und zum anderen hast du die Bereiche wie Einzelhandel, Gastronomie, Eventbranche, Hotellerie die extrem unter der aktuellen Politik leiden. 
Dann sind die hohen Energiepreise im ernergieintensiven Gewerbe ein riesen Wettbewerbsnachteil und den Mittelstand hast du auch nicht im Dax abgebildet.
Und wie schon erwähnt, die Zeichen waren schon vor Corona schlecht.

Man sieht z.B. hier deutlich, wie die Automobilproduktion in Deutschland schon seit Ende 2017 am abnehmen ist. Aber dazu gibts genügend Quellen, wenn man sich informieren möchte.








						Deutsche Automobilproduktion 2022 | Statista
					

Im Ma des Jahres 2022 wurden in Deutschland rund 306.500 Personenkraftwagen hergestellt.




					de.statista.com
				




Und als einer der größten Wirtschaftsbereiche in Deutschland ist die Automobilindustrie ein guter Indikator, wie es um die Wirtschaft des Landes steht.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Und meinte auch eigentlich eher die Impfpflicht die nicht aus dem Knick kommt und die faire globale Verteilung des vorhanden Impfstoffes, ggf. mit Aufhebung der Patente.



Wie sollte die auch aus dem Knick kommen? Nichtmal die Anforderungen für eine Impfpflicht bei Tieren werden mit den aktuellen Impfstoffen erfüllt und du willst eine beim Menschen? Das lässt tief blicken...
Und dass sie das rechtlich nicht durchkriegen, wissen die halt auch ganz genau...


----------



## DKK007 (23. Februar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man sieht z.B. hier deutlich, wie die Automobilproduktion in Deutschland schon seit Ende 2017 am abnehmen ist.



Was aber kein Wunder ist, da der Markt übersättigt ist und mittlerweile manche schon drei Autos haben.

Mit dem Umstieg auf ÖPNV und Fahrrad wird die Nachfrage nach Autos noch deutlich weiter zurückgehen.


Auf deine restlichen Fakenews und rechtsextremen Verschwörungstheorien gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das machen? Es wurden Verträge abgeschlossen und er hatte sich immer an die Erfüllung dieser gehalten bzw. Gazprom.



Wer sagt, das Russland sich künftig an diese Verträge halten wird?

Das Minsker-Abkommen ist schon gebrochen und gegen Völkerrecht und Menschenrechte wird auch verstoßen.








						US-Warnung: Gezielte Tötungen und Entführungen bei Einmarsch in Ukraine – auch von LGBTI
					

Die Amerikaner*innen befürchten schwere und "weitverbreitete" Menschenrechtsverletzungen an Oppositionellen und gefährdeten Minderheiten, sollte Russland in das Nachbarland einmarschieren. (Politik - Europa)




					www.queer.de
				











						Tschetschenien: Queere Jugendliche zu Haftstrafen verurteilt
					

Die regimekritischen Geschwister waren aus einer Notunterkunft des "LGBT Network" nach Grosny überstellt worden und sollen mehrere Jahre in Gefängnissen und Arbeitslagern verbringen. (Politik - Europa)




					www.queer.de
				




Zumal auch die Erdöl- und Erdgasvorkommen überhaupt nur noch etwa 40-60 Jahre reichen werden.









						Erdgas: In 42 Jahren ist alles vorbei
					

Erdgas reicht noch lange, hieß es bis vor kurzem. Nun sieht es so aus, als ob die Prognosen ähnlich wie beim Öl nach unten korrigiert werden müssen. Sichere Vorhersagen kann man aber nur schwer machen.




					www.faz.net


----------



## JePe (23. Februar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es wurden Verträge abgeschlossen und er hatte sich immer an die Erfüllung dieser gehalten bzw. Gazprom.



Wenn Du Deine Frau verpruegelst, bekommst Du irggendwann ein Betretungsverbot fuer Eure Wohnung; egal, ob Du die Miete puenktlich zahlst.

Hast Du das Konzept von Sanktionen einfach nicht verstanden oder ist das ein maessig subtiler Troll-Versuch?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Muss man das eigentlich jedesmal von neuem erklären, dass es nonsens ist?



"Nonsens" ist die Maer, dass die Strompreise so hoch sind, weil ... oh wait. Eigentlich sind sie gar nicht so hoch - im Januar 2022 etwa hat eine MWh an der EPEX €167,73 gekostet. Der Strom wird also im Gegenteil billig gehandelt, aber mit Nonsens(ohne Anfuehrungszeichen)begruendungen teuer verkauft. Jedenfalls an Privatkunden.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> EE sind nicht grundlastfähig. Und nein den Märchenwald oder den Schwarzwald abholzen und dort Windmühlen hinstellen ist auch alles andere als nachhaltig!



Wohingegen das Abholzen von z. B. dem Hambacher Forst zugunsten fossiler Energietraeger ein Beitrag zur Nachhaltigkeit ist?

Von Solarenergie, Geothermie und anderen Erzeugungswegen hast Du aber schon gehoert, oder?

Aber ist schon recht. Nachhaltigkeit ist Teufelszeug. Ein Auto ist gut, wenn es aus Deutschland kommt, 8 Zylinder hat und shiceviel Diesel verbraucht, verdammt noch eins!



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Tagesschau... mehr braucht man eigentlich dazu nicht sagen.



Bitte, doch. Schon bei dem Gedanken an das Geschwurbel von der Systemluegenpresse durchstroemt mich wohlige Erregung.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man sieht z.B. hier deutlich, wie die Automobilproduktion in Deutschland schon seit Ende 2017 am abnehmen ist.



Irgendwie geben die Zulassungszahlen das so nur bedingt her. Und kann es nicht, rein hypothetisch, einfach sein, dass man am Markt vorbei produziert? Und es eben auch illusorisch ist, dass jedes Jahr aufs Neue mindestens so viele Autos gekauft werden wie im Jahr zuvor (die Bundesrepublik ist naemlich nicht aus Gummi - hab ich aus der Tagesschau)?

Ihr seid schon komische Voegel. Huldigt dem freien Markt in fast schon obsessiver Weise - plaerrt aber nach dem Staat, wenn die Zahlen in die verkehrte Richtung zeigen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Von Solarenergie, Geothermie und anderen Erzeugungswegen hast Du aber schon gehoert, oder?



Wasserkraft wird auch schon seit Jahrtausenden erfolgreich genutzt.

Mit Pumpspeicherkraftwerken lässt sich Energie auch speichern.


Dazu kann man z.B. Solarzellen auch selbst nutzen und ist dann komplett unabhängig vom Strompreis.


------------------









						EuGH: Verbindliche EU-Rechts-Auslegung nur in Luxemburg
					

Die Befugnisse des Verfassungsgerichts in Rumänien verstoßen gegen EU-Recht, wenn nationale Gerichte sich nicht an den EuGH wenden dürfen.




					www.lto.de
				




Betrifft wohl auch das BVerfG beim EZB-Urteil.

Und natürlich mal wieder ein sehr deutlicher Wink nach Polen und Ungarn.

--------------------

Der Mindestlohn und die Pendlerpauschale steigt:








						Zwölf Euro Mindestlohn: Mit Risiken und Nebenwirkungen
					

Zwölf Euro Mindestlohn: Ein zentrales Wahlversprechen der SPD hat das Kabinett nun auf den Weg gebracht. Vor unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen warnen Wirtschaft und Gewerkschaften gleichermaßen. Von Lothar Lenz.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Ampel-Entlastungspaket: Kein schlechter Kompromiss
					

EEG-Umlage, Pendlerpauschale, Heizkostenzuschuss: Angesichts hoher Energiepreise hat sich die Ampel auf ein gutes Entlastungspaket verständigt. Die Einzelinteressen verhindern aber den ganz großen Wurf. Von Tim Diekmann.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Muss man das eigentlich jedesmal von neuem erklären, dass es nonsens ist? Du kannst auch 10 mal so viel Windmühlen aufstellen, wenn kein Wind weht bleibt dein Ertrag =0.



Es gibt so eine geniale Erfindung, die nennt sich Stromleitung. Mit der kann man Strom von da, wo Wind ist, an das eine winzige Fleckchen in Europa befördern, wo gerade mal gar kein Wind ist. Und keine Sonne. Und kein Fluss. Und kein Acker.



> EE sind nicht grundlastfähig.



Who cares? Unser Problem ist Spitzenlast.



> Den Windmühlenstrom in Wasserstoff zu speichern ist auch totaller Quatsch und nicht rentabel



50% der globalen Infrastruktur an neue Orte zu verlegen und Nahrungsmittel für mehrere Milliarden Menschen zu synthetisieren ist halt noch unrentabler.



> Nein der deutschen Wirtschaft geht es nicht gut,



Stimmt. Der geht es zu gut.



> Und als einer der größten Wirtschaftsbereiche in Deutschland ist die Automobilindustrie ein guter Indikator, wie es um die Wirtschaft des Landes steht.



Nicht die Kausalitäten auf den Kopf stellen: Weil die Autoindustrie zu solcher Größe gemästet wurde, ist eine Krise da auch automatisch ein Dämpfer im Gesamtbild. Aber die Autoindustrie als solche ist ziemlich eng aufgestellt und somit entsprechend empfindlich für unvermeidbare Marktschwankungen und/oder Fehlentwicklungen. Volldigitale Luxusschummeldiesel gehen halt gerade nicht gut.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer sagt, das Russland sich künftig an diese Verträge halten wird?



Selbst wenn sie sich dran halten: Die langfristig geschlossenen Verträge sind immer nur ein Teil der Miete. Die mittelfristigen laufen in den nächsten Jahren aus und die aktuell hohen Preisen liegen vor allem daran, dass die Gasversorger nicht wie sonst üblich kurzfristige Neubestellungen bei Gazprom machen können. Es reicht vollkommen, neue Verträge abzulehenen, um eine neue Versorgungspolitik zu erzwingen.
Aber man muss schon ein ziemlicher Vollidiot sein, um aktuell nicht aus ganz anderen Gründen eine Umstellung auf "unser Geld nicht Putin geben" anzustreben.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Volldigitale Luxusschummeldiesel gehen halt gerade nicht gut.



Dazu kommen die Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Chips dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2022)

"Volldigital"  .
Mit etwas Glück gehen jetzt wenigstens keine Chips mehr nach Russland. Da waren ja auch nicht gerade wenige Miner aktiv.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2022)

Transsexuellengesetz: "Entwürdigende Behandlung ersparen"
					

Die geschlechtliche Identität gehöre zur individuellen Persönlichkeit, sagt Bundesjustizminister Buschmann. Dem müsse das Gesetz Rechnung tragen. Die Ampel-Koalition will deshalb ein Selbstbestimmungsrecht verabschieden.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Da hatte die Petition mit über 80.000 Unterschriften nun also schon was erreicht.








						Petition unterschreiben
					

#Selbstbestimmung2022 – TSG abschaffen




					www.change.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2022)

Vermutlich eher die Wahl einer Regierung ohne Unionsbeteiligung. Bei Grünen und FDP rennt man mit der Forderung ja offene Türen ein und die SPD hatte auch nie was dagegen. Einzig die Priorisierung mag so eine Petition angehoben haben, aber verglichen mit anderen Dingen wie Klimaschutz sind 80k nicht einmal sonderlich viel.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2022)

Naja vom TSG sind ja auch nur geschätzt 1-2% der Bevölkerung direkt betroffen.

Die Folgen des Klimawandels treffen alle.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2022)

Petition und Selbsthilfe: Queere Ukraine-Flüchtlinge unterstützen!
					

Eine Petition fordert von der Bundesregierung Maßnahmen für queere Ukraine-Flüchtlinge. Und: Organisationen in und außerhalb der Ukraine bemühen sich bereits tatkräftig um LGBTI-Selbsthilfe. (Politik - Europa)




					www.queer.de
				











						Deutschland: Schutz für LSBTIQ* aus der Ukraine!
					

Bündnis Queere Nothilfe Ukraine hat zusammen mit @AllOut eine Petition gestartet, die wirklich etwas für die LGBT*-Community bewegen könnte. Unterzeichne mit Deinem Namen und folge ihnen im Kampf für LGBT*-Rechte! 🌈 http://a.allout.org/s/Wxnxj/




					action.allout.org


----------



## seahawk (28. Februar 2022)

Das kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Es muss für alle Queeren Flüchtlinge gelten, egal aus welchem Land sie kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2022)

Man kann ja mit einem Land anfangen.









						Grundgesetzänderung für Bundeswehr-Milliarden?
					

Die Bundeswehr soll mit einem Sondervermögen von 100 Milliarden Euro saniert werden. Warum soll dafür das Grundgesetz geändert werden?




					www.lto.de
				




Mit der für die Rüstungsausgaben nötigen Grundgesetzänderung sollte Deutschland den Schutz von LGBTIAQ* auch in der Verfassung verankern.
Um Putin auch zu zeigen, dass wir es mit den "westlichen Werten" ernst meinen.




__





						GRUNDGESETZ FÜR ALLE - Der Appell
					






					www.grundgesetz-fuer-alle.de
				











						Petition unterschreiben
					

Grundgesetz für alle: Schutz der sexuellen und geschlechtlichen Identität JETZT!




					www.change.org


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Um Putin auch zu zeigen, dass wir es mit den "westlichen Werten" ernst meinen.


Wenn sexueller Irrsinn, der biologisch nicht funktioniert, deine größte Priorität ist...


----------



## seahawk (28. Februar 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann ja mit einem Land anfangen.
> 
> Mit der für die Rüstungsausgaben nötigen Grundgesetzänderung sollte Deutschland den Schutz von LGBTIAQ* auch in der Verfassung verankern.
> Um Putin auch zu zeigen, dass wir es mit den "westlichen Werten" ernst meinen.
> ...


Man sollte das Geld lieber in die Unterstützung queerer Menschen als in Waffen stecken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man sollte das Geld lieber in die Unterstützung queerer Menschen als in Waffen stecken.


Vielleicht gar nicht so eine schlechte Idee, gibt dann nämlich weniger Zerstörung.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2022)

Ohne Schutz durch Armee und Polizei lässt sich aber eine Unterstützung auch nicht umsetzen.

Denn Putin geht es ja gerade auch um Angriffe auf queere Einrichtungen und Menschen.









						US-Warnung: Gezielte Tötungen und Entführungen bei Einmarsch in Ukraine – auch von LGBTI
					

Die Amerikaner*innen befürchten schwere und "weitverbreitete" Menschenrechtsverletzungen an Oppositionellen und gefährdeten Minderheiten, sollte Russland in das Nachbarland einmarschieren. (Politik - Europa)




					www.queer.de
				











						Wie eine bayrisch-ukrainische Gruppe LGBTIQs im Kriegsgebiet unterstützt
					

„Viele sitzen im Bunker, einige sind schon auf der Flucht“: Die Gruppe „MunichKyivQueer“ hilft queeren Menschen in der Ukraine und sammelt Spenden.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				











						Putin und die „Entartung“: Kriegsgrund Schwulenhass - WELT
					

Die historischen Behauptungen in Putins Kriegsbegründung sind schon alle zerpflückt worden. Ein anderer Aspekt wurde übersehen. Ihn treibt etwas an, das auch Erdogan, China und islam-faschistische Regimes hassen. Weil es ein Wesenselement von Demokratie und Zivilisation ist.




					www.welt.de
				




Zumindest in Deutschland, wurde durch Polizisten und Soldaten auch ein Eid auf das Grundgesetz und den Schutz dessen geschworen.



			
				https://dejure.org/gesetze/BBG/64.html schrieb:
			
		

> Beamtinnen und Beamte haben folgenden Diensteid zu leisten:
> "Ich schwöre, das Grundgesetz und alle in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland geltenden Gesetze zu wahren und meine Amtspflichten gewissenhaft zu erfüllen"





			
				https://www.buzer.de/gesetz/2246/a31645.htm schrieb:
			
		

> Berufssoldaten und Soldaten auf Zeit haben folgenden Diensteid zu leisten:
> "Ich schwöre, der Bundesrepublik Deutschland treu zu dienen und das Recht und die Freiheit des deutschen Volkes tapfer zu verteidigen"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2022)

Stell die vor es herrschen Krieg und Vernichtung UND man kann seine nicht-binäre Sexualität nicht mehr offen zur Schau stellen.


----------



## Eckism (1. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stell die vor es herrschen Krieg und Vernichtung UND man kann seine nicht-binäre Sexualität nicht mehr offen zur Schau stellen.


Der Vorteil, wenn es heißt, Kinder und Frauen zuerst...mit Lippenstift anmalen und abhauen.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stell die vor es herrschen Krieg und Vernichtung UND man kann seine nicht-binäre Sexualität nicht mehr offen zur Schau stellen.


Ja als wenn es nichts schlimmeres gebe.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der Vorteil, wenn es heißt, Kinder und Frauen zuerst...mit Lippenstift anmalen und abhauen.


Wenn ein allein erziehender Mann mit seinen Kindern Unterstützung braucht, muss er keinen Lippenstift tragen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stell die vor es herrschen Krieg und Vernichtung UND man kann seine nicht-binäre Sexualität nicht mehr offen zur Schau stellen.



Du meinst wohl das nichtbinäre Geschlecht. 

"nicht-binäre Sexualität" würde vielleicht sowas wie pansexuell sein.



Eckism schrieb:


> Der Vorteil, wenn es heißt, Kinder und Frauen zuerst...mit Lippenstift anmalen und abhauen.



Das geht nicht.
Es zählen an der Grenze die Einträge im Pass, was auch viele inter*, trans* und nichtbinäre Menschen vor Probleme stellt, bei denen im Pass noch "m" steht.









						"A war within a war": Transgender woman says transphobia and discriminatory laws keeping her hostage in Kyiv during Russian invasion
					

Changing your legal documents to match your gender in Ukraine requires a long process with psychiatric examinations. Zi didn't want to go through that — and now she's alone and running out of food in the country's capital.




					www.cbsnews.com
				





> Changing your legal documents to match your gender in Ukraine requires a long process with psychiatric examinations.


Wobei es in Deutschland nicht besser aussieht derzeit, was das TSG angeht. 








						Petition unterschreiben
					

#Selbstbestimmung2022 – TSG abschaffen




					www.change.org
				






Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein allein erziehender Mann mit seinen Kindern Unterstützung braucht, muss er keinen Lippenstift tragen.



In Ländern mit der Ehe für Alle können sogar auch zwei Männer rechtliche Eltern sein.


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2022)

Grausamer Ukraine-Krieg: "Sie haben heute die Vakuumbombe eingesetzt"
					

Streumunition, Vakuumbomben, schwere Luftangriffe. Die russische Kriegsführun...




					www.t-online.de
				





Mal sehen wann die Jodtabellen und Geigerzähler ausverkauft sind. 








						Zivilschutz: Und wenn es ernst wird?
					

In die Bundeswehr sollen Milliarden fließen, doch was ist mit dem Zivilschutz? Reichen im Ernstfall die Schutzräume, wie steht es um die IT-Infrastruktur und wie um die Trinkwasserversorgung? Von Michael Stempfle.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2022)

Da warte ich auf Beweise.

Alles was ich bisher gesehen hab waren am Ende doch MunDepots oder ähnlich.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann die Jodtabellen und Geigerzähler ausverkauft sind.


Klopapier und Küchenrollern.


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2022)

Klopapier war ja schon ausverkauft. Das sollte bei vielen noch ein paar Jahre reichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl das nichtbinäre Geschlecht.



Ich meine, was ich sage. Geschlecht ist das, was ich zwischen den Beinen hängen habe und wo es nicht ganz ohne Grund Ärger gibt, wenn man es in der Öffentlichkeit rumzeigt. Das Ding, was in Russland verboten ist, ist Bi- und HomoSEXUALITÄT. Der einzige deiner Links, der nicht wirr Ängste und Bedrohung von "Minderheiten und Oppositionellen" allgemein zusammenwirft, spricht das auch ausdrücklich so an.

Die so enorm wichtigen sozialen Rollenklischees sind im Krieg aufgrund stark veränderter Verhaltensweisen sowieso kein Thema.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Nein es gibt auch ein soziales Geschlecht.

Nämlich Mann und Frau, usw.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geschlecht ist das, was ich zwischen den Beinen hängen habe und wo es nicht ganz ohne Grund Ärger gibt, wenn man es in der Öffentlichkeit rumzeigt.



Du meinst primäre Geschlechtsorgane.
Deren zeigen ist in der Regel völlig unabhängig vom Geschlecht und der sexuellen Orientierung als Exhibitionismus verboten.
Wobei ich mich mal aus dem Fenster lehne und behaupte, dass die meisten Fälle von  Exhibitionismus und sexueller Belästigung/Nötigung durch heterosexuelle Cis-Männer begangen werden.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2022)

Erschreckeneder Bericht über die Nöte von queeren Menschen im Krieg. 









						"A war within a war": Transgender woman says transphobia and discriminatory laws keeping her hostage in Kyiv during Russian invasion
					

Changing your legal documents to match your gender in Ukraine requires a long process with psychiatric examinations. Zi didn't want to go through that — and now she's alone and running out of food in the country's capital.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Hatte ich bei einem Edit hier schon gestern mit verlinkt. 




__





						Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread
					

"Volldigital" ;) . Mit etwas Glück gehen jetzt wenigstens keine Chips mehr nach Russland. Da waren ja auch nicht gerade wenige Miner aktiv.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				













						Queere Linke fordern von Lehmann Geld statt Worte
					

Sven Lehmann zeigte sich besorgt um queere Ukrainer*innen, die im Land bleiben oder fliehen. Die LGBTI-Parteigliederung der Linken sagt: Dann gib auch Geld zur Unterstützung! (Politik - Europa)




					www.queer.de
				




----









						Kündigung ungeimpfter Musical-Darstellerin wirksam
					

Legt eine Arbeitgeberin in ihrem Betrieb die 2G-Regelung fest, so kann einer nicht geimpfte Arbeitnehmerin gekündigt werden. Das urteilte das ArbG Berlin.




					www.lto.de
				




Damit sollte auch die Impfpflicht in Betrieben und Krankenhäusern/Pflegeheimen sich problemlos umsetzen lassen.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Damit sollte auch die Impfpflicht in Betrieben und Krankenhäusern/Pflegeheimen sich problemlos umsetzen lassen.



Wenn es so wäre das Arbbeitgeber das alle wollen was ja so nicht ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre das Arbbeitgeber das alle wollen was ja so nicht ist.


Was mich ziemlich freut, denn wenigstens hört dann diese Schickaniererei auf.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre das Arbbeitgeber das alle wollen was ja so nicht ist.



Ja es gibt Stellenanzeigen von Querdenkern, wo explizit geschrieben wird dass die Lohnausfälle bei Quarantäne übernommen werden.
Aber gerade öffentlich Stellen werden das nicht machen.

Und am Ende wird sich zeigen wie lange solche Arbeitgeber das witschaftlich durchhalten, wenn sie alle Leute bezahlen und keiner arbeitet.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Es wird sich nicht jeder impfen lassen, das wissen auch Arbeitgeber. Ich weiß nicht was das mit Querdenkern zu tun hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es wird sich nicht jeder impfen lassen, das wissen auch Arbeitgeber. Ich weiß nicht was das mit Querdenkern zu tun hat.


Wollen halt manche nicht wahrhaben. Aber ich hoffe, dass dieses Thema dann politisch endlich durch ist und da Ruhe herrscht.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es wird sich nicht jeder impfen lassen, das wissen auch Arbeitgeber. Ich weiß nicht was das mit Querdenkern zu tun hat.


Weil sonst keiner auf so fahrlässige und dämliche Ideen kommt.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil sonst keiner auf so fahrlässige und dämliche Ideen kommt.



Mit der Meinung stehst du so ziemlich alleine da, also im realen Leben.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Wenn sich dein reales Leben in der AfD abspielt vielleicht.

Abteilungen mit 100% Impfquote sind möglich.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Ne 100% sind nicht möglich da es nicht um 1 Impfstoff handelt sondern, um Imfpstoffe, ein Grund von vielen warum die Impflicht nicht da ist. Und was das wieder mit der Afd zu tun hat weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn sich dein reales Leben in der AfD abspielt vielleicht.
> 
> Abteilungen mit 100% Impfquote sind möglich.


Vermutlich in Honeckers Politbüro.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne 100% sind nicht möglich da es nicht um 1 Impfstoff handelt sondern, um Imfpstoffe, ein Grund von vielen warum die Impflicht nicht da ist.


Warum soll es diese nicht mit mehreren geben? Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Was hat das mit den verschieden Impfstoffen zutun? Am Ende zählt nur dass 2-3 Impfungen da sind. Bei den meisten eh kombiniert, je nachdem welcher Impfstoff gerade angeboten und empfohlen wird.

Weil die AfD die Partei der Ungeimpften ist. Sowohl bei den Wählern, als auch bei den Politikern, die nicht in den Bundestaagssaal kommen, weil sie es nicht schaffen 2G zu erfüllen. Siehe Weidel.

Nicht ohne Grund ist in Bundesländern mit hoher AfD-Quote auch die Impfquote am schlechtesten.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum soll es diese nicht mit mehreren geben? Kapier ich nicht.



Wie willst du eine Pflicht erlassen für Impfstoffe die noch entwickelt werden und noch nicht existieren. Zu mal es Leute gibt die sich nicht impfen lassen dürfen, also ist das mit den 100% Unsinn.

Die Ungeimpfte sind nicht gefährlich, die Impfung ist Eigenschutz. Und nur weil Afd Anhänger ungeimpft sind, sind nicht alle ungeimpften Afd Anhänger. Größter Unsinn.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Welche Impfstoffe werden noch entwickelt?

Wir haben 5 fertige Impfstoffe.

Es wurde schon festgelegt, dass es bei der Impfpflicht nicht auf die erst noch kommenden Omikron-Impfstoffe ankommt.
3 Impfungen mit den alten Impfstoffen reichen da aus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wie willst du eine Pflicht erlassen für Impfstoffe die noch entwickelt werden und noch nicht existieren. Zu mal es Leute gibt die sich nicht impfen lassen dürfen, also ist das mit den 100% Unsinn.


Indem man diese einfach beschließt, siehe Österreich. Das wird dann einfach durchgesetzt und die, die das nicht wollen, dürfen dann gar nichts mehr und sollen de facto obdachlos werden. Das ist das Konzept dahinter.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vermutlich in Honeckers Politbüro.



Wer keine Ahnung hat versucht es mit Müll.

Ich kenne einige Behörden und Firmen wo das Personal defakto durchgeimpft ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Fest gelegt wurde auch das es keine Impflicht gibt. Also erstmal Beweise liefern das die Impfung nicht nur Eigenschutzt ist und minimaler Fremdschutz.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Indem man diese einfach beschließt, siehe Österreich. Das wird dann einfach durchgesetzt und die, die das nicht wollen, dürfen dann gar nichts mehr und sollen de facto obdachlos werden. Das ist das Konzept dahinter.



Ist bei anderen Sachen nicht anders.
Wer keine Miete zahlen will, muss auch damit leben auf die Straße gesetzt zu werden.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Fest gelegt wurde auch das es keine Impflicht gibt. Also erstmal Beweise liefern das die Impfung nicht nur Eigenschutzt ist und minimaler Fremdschutz.



Es wurde doch schon durch viele Studien gezeigt, dass die Impfung auch die Ansteckung verringert.









						Ihre Fragen: Wozu impfen lassen, wenn  auch Geimpfte sich und andere anstecken können?
					

Wir beantworten Ihre Fragen zur Corona-Impfung. Hier: Wozu impfen lassen, wenn auch Geimpfte sich und andere anstecken können?




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer keine Ahnung hat versucht es mit Müll.
> 
> Ich kenne einige Behörden und Firmen wo das Personal defakto durchgeimpft ist.


de facto != 100%.
ist Mathe so schwer?


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist bei anderen Sachen nicht anders.
> Wer keine Miete zahlen will, muss auch damit leben auf die Straße gesetzt zu werden.



Ja aber man zahlt ja keine Miete für den eigenen Körper, das war nen ziemliches Eigentor.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist bei anderen Sachen nicht anders.
> Wer keine Miete zahlen will, muss auch damit leben auf die Straße gesetzt zu werden.


Richtig, nur verbietet der Staat einem nicht, Miete zu zahlen, aber hier plant der Staat, den Leuten normale Arbeit zu verbieten. Es geht hier um Schikane, die du so toll findest.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> de facto != 100%.
> ist Mathe so schwer?



Wenn manche Abteilungen noch unter 100% liegen, können andere bei 100% liegen. 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja aber man zahlt ja keine Miete für den eigenen Körper, das war nen ziemliches Eigentor.



Es geht um das, wer sich nicht an Gesetze halten will, muss mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Hatte die AfD nicht im Wahlkampf immer für einen harten Rechtsstaat geworben?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um das, wer sich nicht an Gesetze halten will, muss mit den Konsequenzen leben.


Es geht darum, mit Gesetzen die Leute massiv zu schikanieren. Würde sowas in Weißrussland oder China passieren würdest du toben, hier findest du es toll, weil die Leute schikaniert werden, die du nicht ausstehen kannst.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Schikane, die du so toll findest.



Also ich kenne keinen meinem Umfeld der Geimpft ist und der Ungeimpfte als Gefahr ansieht. Gensauso wie ich Leute kenne die Corona hatte und gut überstanden. Also für mich geht es hier vorwiegend um Cash machen, wie bei allen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Die Impfung ist kostenlos.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Impfung ist kostenlos.



Impfungen meinst du.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Das führt zu nichts, Thema wechseln.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht darum, mit Gesetzen die Leute massiv zu schikanieren. Würde sowas in Weißrussland oder China passieren würdest du toben, hier findest du es toll, weil die Leute schikaniert werden, die du nicht ausstehen kannst.


In solchen Ländern gibt es eine Impflicht, wo gar nicht groß drüber diskutiert wird.
Nur in Deutschland ist das scheinbar ein Problem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Impfung ist kostenlos.


Nur will das nicht jeder, ist das für dich so schwer zu verstehen?
Reklame gibt es auch kostenlos im Briefkasten, lese ich trotzdem nicht.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Das führt zu nichts, Thema wechseln.


Klar, denn du hast keine Argumente mehr, also schnell das Thema wechseln.


RyzA schrieb:


> In solchen Ländern gibt es eine Impflicht, wo gar nicht groß drüber diskutiert wird.
> Nur in Deutschland ist das scheinbar ein Problem.


Wollen wir auch solche Zustände?
Ich entscheide lieber selbst über meinen Körper.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, denn du hast keine Argumente mehr, also schnell das Thema wechseln.



Nö, Argumente die durch Fakten und wissenschaftliche Studien belegt wären können sind genug da.
Es geht drum, weil sonst hier bald wieder zu ist, sobald die Impfgeger hier zu viel schreiben.

Daher neues Thema:









						45.000 Menschen demonstrieren gegen Ukraine-Krieg
					

München steht auf gegen den Ukraine-Krieg: Menschenverachtend und völkerrechtswidrig sei er, sagt Münchens OB Reiter. Bei der Kundgebung am Königsplatz gestern Abend fordert der ukrainische Generalkonsul eine vollständige Isolation Russlands.




					www.br.de
				












						Wieso Russlands Militärkonvoi nicht gestoppt wird
					

Kommerzielle Satellitenbilder zeigen einen kilometerlangen russischen Militärkonvoi, der offenbar auf dem Weg nach Kiew ist. Kann dieser noch aufgehalten werden? Nein, sagen Experten. Die westlichen Verbündeten der Ukraine sehen dem Kriegstreiben hilflos zu.




					www.n-tv.de
				





Wird spannend wie es sich entwickeln wird.
Wenn Putin wirklich tödlich krank ist, könnte es demnächst auch zu einem Atomschlag als Selbstmordattentat kommen. Zuzutrauen wäre es ihm.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, denn du hast keine Argumente mehr, also schnell das Thema wechseln.



Die Leute die so ein Problem haben mit den Ungeimpften werden eh nie zu geben das diese sich geirrt haben. Ist ganz einfach zu verstehen das man sich nicht verpflichten lassen will sich dauernd Spritzen geben zu lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Leute die so ein Problem haben mit den Ungeimpften werden eh nie zu geben das diese sich geirrt haben. Ist ganz einfach zu verstehen das man sich nicht verpflichten lassen will sich dauernd Spritzen geben zu lassen.


Siehst du doch perfekt an dem Thread hier. Sobald es für den brenzlig wird, kommt ein Themenwechsel.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht drum, weil sonst hier bald wieder zu ist, sobald die Impfgeger hier zu viel schreiben.



Jetzt nochmal für dich zum mitlesen und mitdenken. Nicht jeder der nicht gemipft ist, ist ein Impfgegner. Gehört der Afd an oder gehört zur Querdenker Bewegung. Genauso wie nicht jeder Geimpfte in Ungeipmfte eine Gefahr sieht, das ist einzig und alleine deine sichtweise. Aber mit der Realität hat das garnichts zu tun und ist eher als gefährliches Gedankengut einzustufen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also erstmal Beweise liefern das die Impfung nicht nur Eigenschutzt ist und minimaler Fremdschutz.


Das ist im übrigen NICHT die Begründung die diese Impfpflicht rechtfertigen soll. 
Eben wegen dem was du sagst.

Es geht darum, dass man das Gesundheitssystem schützen will.
Gab es rechtlich noch nie, aber das BVerfG wird das prüfen und dann wissen wir es.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Zuzutrauen wäre es ihm.


Das sagst du mit welcher Qualifikation?


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Ihm ist mittlerweile alles zuzutrauen.

So ist es halt mit dem großen Diktator.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass man das Gesundheitssystem schützen will.



Inwiefern das noch nötig ist wird man noch sehen, das ist jetzt noch nicht abzuschätzen. Ansonsten eindeutige Beweise, nicht es könnte sein.

Nicht jeder hat einen schweren Verlauf usw.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Inwiefern das noch nötig ist wird man noch sehen, das ist jetzt noch nicht abzuschätzen. Ansonsten eindeutige Beweise, nicht es könnte sein.


Dazu gibt es schon Statistiken und Studien, das muss man nicht mehr abschätzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Statistiken zu dem was in Zukunft ist gibt es nicht ansonsten kannst du die ja mal herzeigen.

Ansonsten fangen wir mal mit dem Alkohol und Zigaretten etc. an weil das Gesundheitsysstem ja bedroht ist.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Wodka wird schon aus dem Supermarkt verbannt.









						Video! Wirte greifen durch: Hier landet literweise russischer Wodka im Abfluss
					

USA / Kanada - Verschiedene Bars und Geschäfte in den USA und Kanada, haben ihren ganz eigenen Weg gefunden, gegen die Invasion Russlands in der Ukraine zu protestieren. Sie verkaufen keinen Wodka mehr aus Russland und preisen stattdessen Angebote aus der Ukraine an.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wodka wird schon aus dem Supermarkt verbannt.



Ne alles verbieten, es wird keine gewzungen Übergewicht zu haben zu Rauchen oder Alkohol zu trinken.

Ich mein Fussball fällt ja dieses Jahr sowieso aus, weil ja alle plötzlich solidarisch geworden sind.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Statistiken zu dem was in Zukunft ist gibt es nicht ansonsten kannst du die ja mal herzeigen.


Was für eine Zukunft? Wir reden von der Gegenwart 









						Corona auf Intensivstationen: Daten zeigen endlich - So hoch ist der Anteil der Ungeimpften wirklich
					

Tausende Menschen liegen mit Covid-19 auf der Intensivstation. Bei einer Untersuchung wurde nun analysiert, wie viele von ihnen ungeimpft sind. Dabei lohnt sich auch ein Blick auf die Impfquote.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Mal sehen, wie viele sich nun impfen lassen nachdem RT abgeschaltet wurde und damit die Dauerberieselung mit FakeNews aufhört.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Das ist Vergangenheit. Die Statistik spiegelt nicht Gegenwart wieder aber ich lasse mir gerne noch was anders zeigen was sich auf die Zukunft anwenden lässt.

Was ist den Fake News von dem was ich gesagt hab.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie viele sich nun impfen lassen nachdem RT abgeschaltet wurde und damit die Dauerberieselung mit FakeNews aufhört.


Zitat aus dem Kreml "Ungeimpfte sind gefährliche Irre"


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist Vergangenheit. Die Statistik spiegelt nicht Gegenwart wieder aber ich lasse mir gerne noch was anders zeigen was sich auf die Zukunft anwenden lässt.


Das ist ziemlich aktuell, war nur der erste Treffer.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was ist den Fake News von dem was ich gesagt hab.


Alles


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich aktuell, war nur der erste Treffer.



Die Daten wurden zwischen dem 14. Dezember 2021 und dem 12. Januar 2022 erhoben


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Also aktuell


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alles


Also behauptest du jeder hat einen schweren Verlauf und die Impfung schützt andere vor Ansteckung ? Und jeder ist gleich gefährdet ?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Also aktuell


Ja 2 Monate sind bestimmt aktuell aber nicht im 2 März 2022.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja 2 Monate sind bestimmt aktuell aber nicht im 2 März 2022.



Die Zahlen sind aktuell.
Wissenschaft braucht ein wenig Zeit für die Auswertung.

Dazu hat sich in den letzten Monaten an der Impfquote leider kaum noch was geändert.
Es spielt also überhaupt keine Rolle ob man die Impfquote heute oder von vor 3 Monaten nimmt. Der Unterschied ist <5%.

Erstimpfungen:
27.11.2021 71,43%
27.02.2022 76,20%









						Coronavirus: Impfquote in Deutschland bis Juni 2022 | Statista
					

Bis zum 12.




					de.statista.com
				




Bremen hat nun  endlich die 90,00% erreicht.








						Coronavirus-Lage in Deutschland - aktuelle Zahlen
					

Welche Landkreise sind momentan besonders betroffen? Wie ist die Tendenz beim Inzidenzwert? Wie läuft die Impfkampagne, und wie ist die Lage auf den Intensivstationen? Ein Überblick mit interaktiven Coronavirus-Karten und -Grafiken.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Ja da geht es um die Delta Variante, wie es in Zukunft um Corona steht kann man anhand dieser Statistik nicht fest machen. Das liegt 2 Monate zurück und es bestätigt mich nur mit der Auswertung.

Das Gesundheitsystem umfasst nicht nur Corona.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Omikron ist noch deutlich ansteckender, es wird also deutlich mehr Erkrankungen geben.

Derzeit sind 3,46 Mio Menschen in Deutschland infiziert.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Man hat die Möglichkeit Alkohol zu verbieten und auch Zigaretten genauso wie Fast Food das Geld sollte einem nicht im Wege stehen, für die Gesundheit!


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Im Zweifel macht man ein indirektes Verbot durch Steuererhöhungen. Irgendwo müssen ja die Kosten für alles wieder reinkommen.

Ein Alkohol und Rauchverbot an öffentlichen Orten ist aber neben der Gesundheit auch für die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung angebracht. Damit würden dann auch deutlich weniger Flaschen und Kippen rumliegen, es ist also auch noch gut für die Umwelt.

Ist in anderen Städten schon lange üblich.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Wäre das Gesundheitsystem so gefährdet und man weiss jetzt schon ganz genau das es daran liegt und wir das nicht überleben. Wäre kein Alkohol etc. mehr zu kaufen. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht, würde ich einfach mal sagen.

Was gewiss ist, das ich mir von Leute die sich jedes Wochende einen kippen, mir nicht erzählen lassen, das ich mich impfen soll. Oder Übergewichtigen etc. können ja dann mit guten Beispiel voran gehen, in 2 Jahren Pandemie wäre das möglich gewesen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Das ist quatsch. Wäre mir neu das Raucher nach einer Zigarette tot umfallen. So viel Arsen ist dann leider doch nicht drin.
Um eine Auswirkung bei den Krebsfällen für heute zu haben, hätte man das schon zu Kohls Zeiten verbieten müssen.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Wäre mir neu das jeder einen schweren Verlauf hat nachdem dieser mit Corona infiziert ist. Manche bemerken es garnicht.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu das jeder einen schweren Verlauf hat nachdem dieser mit Corona infiziert ist. Manche bemerken es garnicht.



Du verstehst es nicht.
Es geht nicht darum das jeder einen schweren Verlauf hat.
Es reicht, wenn 10% einen schweren Verlauf haben, denn wenn 10 Mio Menschen infiziert sind, ist das immer noch 1 Mio.

Dazu kommen die 10% mit LongCovid, die dann erstmal ein halbes Jahr Reha brauchen.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Ja ich hab schon verstanden es geht darum sich x mal impfen zu lassen, damit die Kasse klingelt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja ich hab schon verstanden es geht darum sich x mal impfen zu lassen, damit die Kasse klingelt.



Warum X mal?

Gegen einen schweren Verlauf reichen 3 Impfungen aus.
Das ist auch bei anderen Viren wie Hep A/B so, dass es da drei Impfungen gibt.

Zusätzliche Auffrischungsimpfungen brauchen nur Leute mit geschwächtem Immunsystem, oder um sich vor Infektion zu schützen, wenn nach ein paar Monaten die Antikörper nachlassen.

Für jeden der noch es nach einem Jahr immer noch nicht verstanden hat.
Das Problem sind die Ungeimpften, nicht die Leute denen die X. Boosterimpfung fehlt.

Wie hatte schon Einstein gesagt: Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die Menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum war er sich nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gegen einen schweren Verlauf reichen 3 Impfungen aus.



Ja das weiß man ja noch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2022)

Ach lass es, das bringt nichts.

@Veriquitas geh mal zum Arzt für eine Aufklärung über die Impfung. Ganz einfach ein paar Minuten reden.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Ja da wird dir jeder Arzt was anderes sagen, also empfehlen.

Erstmal müssen die Leute aufhören zu rauchen und alkohol zu trinken.


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Erstmal müssen die Leute aufhören zu rauchen und alkohol zu trinken.



Naja, ich habe damit nie angefangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein es gibt auch ein soziales Geschlecht.



Ich weiß, dass einige Leute sich den seit Jahrhunderten biologisch definierten Begriff aneignen wollen, aber das heißt noch lange nich, dass ich mitmache. Wenn du soziale Rollenklischees unebdingt als "soziales Geschlecht" bezeichnen willst, tu das halt. Aber lass das "soziales" nicht weg, das die abweichen Begriffsverwendung anzeigt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du soziale Rollenklischees unebdingt als "soziales Geschlecht" bezeichnen willst, tu das halt. Aber lass das "soziales" nicht weg, das die abweichen Begriffsverwendung anzeigt.



Liegt halt daran, dass es im Deutschen nur einen Begriff gibt. Im englischen gibt es gender (soziales Geschlecht) und sex (biologisches Geschlecht).

Und beides ist nicht nur binär und eineindeutig.

Quellen:








						Trans*-Outing - wie weiß ich, dass ich trans* bin? - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

"Und was wird's?” Jede schwangere Frau bekommt diese Frage zigfach gestellt! Und die Kinder werden dann meistens ihrem vermeintlichen Geschlecht entsprechend großgezogen. Was ist aber, wenn du merkst: Shit, es behandeln mich zwar alle wie ein Mädchen oder einen Jungen - aber so FÜHL ich mich gar...




					www.br.de
				











						Inter* - wie ist es, weder eindeutig männlich noch weiblich zu sein? - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

Jedes Jahr werden in Deutschland Operationen an Babies durchgeführt - die manchmal nicht sein müssten! Der Grund: die Kinder kommen inter*geschlechtlich zur Welt und mit OPs oder Hormonbehandlungen wird darüber entschieden, ob sie als Junge oder als Mädchen aufwachsen. Wir reden mit...




					www.br.de
				











						Nonbinär & genderqueer - was bedeutet das? - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

In unserer Gesellschaft werden Menschen meistens in die Kategorien Mann oder Frau eingeteilt. Nonbinäre oder genderqueere Menschen können sich aber weder in der einen noch der anderen Schublade einsortieren. Was es bedeutet, nonbinär zu sein, welche Folgen es hat, nicht ins...




					www.br.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie viele sich nun impfen lassen nachdem RT abgeschaltet wurde und damit die Dauerberieselung mit FakeNews aufhört.


Die haben nur ihren Live-Stream beendet, die Videos und Texte gibt es weiterhin. Zudem gibt es noch andere Kanäle, die sich viel stärker gegen Impfungen aussprechen, die sind davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## seahawk (3. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wodka wird schon aus dem Supermarkt verbannt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist auch bescheuert und sogar umweltschädlich, weil Mengen an Alkohol die Abwasserbehandlung beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2022)

.... wenn es noch bekloppter sein soll, ein Sohn fährt nicht zu seinen Eltern, denn die sind geimpft .... er sagt, ihnen wurden Implantate eingeimpft, die sie dann abhören .... wie bescheuert geht es denn noch?


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... wenn es noch bekloppter sein soll, ein Sohn fährt nicht zu seinen Eltern, denn die sind geimpft .... er sagt, ihnen wurden Implantate eingeimpft, die sie dann abhören .... wie bescheuert geht es denn noch?


Vielleicht hilft ja Pferde-Entwurmungsmittel dagegen.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2022)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... wenn es noch bekloppter sein soll, ein Sohn fährt nicht zu seinen Eltern, denn die sind geimpft .... er sagt, ihnen wurden Implantate eingeimpft, die sie dann abhören .... wie bescheuert geht es denn noch?



NFC/RFID Chips werden tatsächlich mit einer Spritze verabreicht das sind aber nicht solche Kanülen wie es bei den Impfdosen sind. Und abhören ist mit den Chips nicht möglich das ist totaler Quatsch.

Aber zu sagen die Pandemie wäre vorbei, wenn alle Geimpft wären ist genauso so ein Quatsch. Genauso ein Quatsch wie letztes Jahr nur Ungeimpfte zu testen, die Fehler liegen hier ganz woanders.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Aber zu sagen die Pandemie wäre vorbei, wenn alle Geimpft wären ist genauso so ein Quatsch. Genauso ein Quatsch wie letztes Jahr nur Ungeimpfte zu testen, die Fehler liegen hier ganz woanders.


.... und die hohen Zahlen sind auch nur, weil alles und jeder 3x am Tag getestet werden muss. 
Das Problem schafft/schaffte weder neue noch alte Regierung mit ihren Krankheitsministern.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2022)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... und die hohen Zahlen sind auch nur, weil alles und jeder 3x am Tag getestet werden muss.


Es gibt auch sowas wie die Positivquote nach der man geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Liegt halt daran, dass es im Deutschen nur einen Begriff gibt. Im englischen gibt es gender (soziales Geschlecht) und sex (biologisches Geschlecht).



Im Englischen gab es "Gender" auch lange Zeit gar nicht. Soweit ich rausfinden konnte, war es früher mal ein selten genutzter Begriff, der eher Richtung "Rasse" ging, aber faktisch keine Bedeutung hatte. Also konnte und hat man dafür die neue Bedeutung "soziale Rolle" geprägt, als man ein Wort dafür brauchte. Müsste man im Deutschen halt auch machen, wenn man verstanden werden will anstatt einfach nur zu provozieren. Einen bestehenden Begriff zu kapern bringt einem dagegen wenig Gegenliebe und noch weniger Verstädniss ein, weil die eine Hälfte vollkommen zu Recht etwas anderes versteht, als eigentlich gesagt werden sollte, und die andere Hilfe es als Aufzwingen von Neusprech empfindet. Das die gleichen Aktivisten mittlerweile auch noch den Genus, für den es ein extra Wort gibt, als "Geschlecht" in exakt gleicher Weise thematisieren und dabei teilweise sogar mit dem Geschlecht und der sozialen Rolle verknüpfen, verschlimmert die Situation nur noch.


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2022)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .... und die hohen Zahlen sind auch nur, weil alles und jeder 3x am Tag getestet werden muss.
> Das Problem schafft/schaffte weder neue noch alte Regierung mit ihren Krankheitsministern.



Wer muss denn dreimal am Tag getestet werden? Selbst bei Leuten ohne Impfung reicht ein offizieller Test im Testzentrum aus. 
Die Testbescheinigung für Schnelltests gilt 24 Stunden.
Und bei 2G+ Events reicht ja der Test anlassbezogen.

Dazu fließen nur positive PCR-Tests überhaupt in die Statistik ein.


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2022)

Internationale Legion: Ist Kämpfen für die Ukraine strafbar?
					

Nach einem Aufruf Selenskyis schließen sich Freiwillige aus aller Welt in einer 'Internationalen Legion' dem Krieg an. Was droht ihnen bei Gefangenschaft?




					www.lto.de
				




Interessanterweise könnten da bald Nazis auf Nazis schießen, da der 3. Weg Kämpfer für die Ukraine sucht und andere Rechtsextreme Parteien sich Putins Truppen anschließen wollen.

Ist zumindest ein interessanter Ansatz den Rechtsextremismus in Deutschland zu bekämpfen, wenn die sich da mit Billigung des Innenministeriums gegenseitig dezimieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Internationale Legion: Ist Kämpfen für die Ukraine strafbar?
> 
> 
> Nach einem Aufruf Selenskyis schließen sich Freiwillige aus aller Welt in einer 'Internationalen Legion' dem Krieg an. Was droht ihnen bei Gefangenschaft?
> ...


Das hat ja schon fast was von "alle in ein Sack und auf eine Insel, damit das Problem sich von selbst erledigt".

Wenn nicht Zivilbevölkerung dazwischen wäre...


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2022)

Immer mehr Deutsche sind für den Parteiausschluss von Gerhard Schröder: Umfrage: Mehrheit für SPD-Ausschluss von Gerhard Schröder

Sogar der Großteil der SPD Mitglieder. Ich finde auch das Schröder sich nicht ausreichend von Putin und seinem Krieg distanziert.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sogar der Großteil der SPD Mitglieder


Der SPD-Wähler, nicht der SPD-Mitglieder. Das ist eine (zum Teil deutlich) andere Kategorie.

Eine logische Folge seiner aktuellen Anstellungen wäre imo ihn wie jeden Anderen in seiner solchen Position auch zu sanktionieren.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der SPD-Wähler, nicht der SPD-Mitglieder. Das ist eine (zum Teil deutlich) andere Kategorie.


Ja sorry. Hatte mich verschrieben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine logische Folge seiner aktuellen Anstellungen wäre imo ihn wie jeden Anderen in seiner solchen Position auch zu sanktionieren.


Inwiefern ist sowas möglich?


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine logische Folge seiner aktuellen Anstellungen wäre imo ihn wie jeden Anderen in seiner solchen Position auch zu sanktionieren.


Wie willst du das machen? Sein Geld einfrieren?
Soweit ich weiß, bekommt er ja noch seine Kanzler Pension, oder?
Und da Schröder deutscher Staatsbürger ist, stelle ich mir das deutlich schwerer vor als bei einem russischen Oligarchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine logische Folge seiner aktuellen Anstellungen wäre imo ihn wie jeden Anderen in seiner solchen Position auch zu sanktionieren.



Ist er ja vermutlich indirekt schon, weil sein Gehalt nicht mehr gezahlt werden kann und er auch keine Möglichkeit mehr hat, zu Vorstandsitzungen zu fliegen. Gezielte Sanktionen gegen Einzelpersonen gibt es erst eine Eben höher und näher am operativen Geschäft.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. März 2022)

Betrug: Krankenhäuser kassierten, die nie einen Corona-Patienten gesehen haben
					

In Zusammenhang mit der Corona-Krise haben zahlreiche Kliniken Freihaltepauschalen für Intensivbetten kassiert. Es geht um Millionen-Beträge.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Und das Gesundheitsystem war während der Pandemie nie überlastet laut offiziellen Aussagen aber man muss das Gesundheitsystem schützen. Ist einfach ne Sauerei das ganze.


----------



## DKK007 (9. März 2022)

Es gab mehrfach überlastete Krankenhäuser, wo Patienten in andere Bundesländer verlegt werden mussten.

Der Schutz hat also gerade so noch ausgereicht. Und solange die Inzidenz noch so weit oben ist, bleibt auch nur weiter auf 2G/2G+ zu setzen.









						Pandemie: Positivrate bei Corona-Tests auf Rekordhöhe
					

Die Rate der positiven PCR-Tests ist so groß wie nie - auch die Neuinfektionen nehmen weiter zu. Weil die Labore wieder mehr Luft haben, werden Rufe laut, den Zugang zu PCR-Tests wieder zu erleichtern.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2022)

Ja aber das Gesundheitsystem ist nicht bedroht und es gab keine Deutschlandweite Überlastung.

Die Positivrate hat nicht mit einer Überlastung der Krankenhäuser zu tun, nicht jeder der Corona hat liegt im Krankenhaus.

Hier gehts um die Brieftasche so einfach ist das.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBMqIKxfAOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (9. März 2022)

VG: Verfassungsschutz darf AfD beobachten
					

Die AfD unterlag vor dem VG Köln mit einer Klage gegen die Beobachtung als Verdachtsfall. Sie erreichte aber auch einen Teilerfolg.




					www.lto.de
				












						VG Köln entscheidet über Eilanträge der AfD gegen BfV
					

Nach zwei neuen Beschlüssen des Verwaltungsgerichts Köln ist der Weg für eine Beobachtung der AfD durch das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz frei.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2022)

So jetzt können wir uns mal ansehen wie die neue Regierung mit der Energiekrise umgeht.

Die Ölkrise ist 50 Jahre her, jedem hätte klar sein MÜSSEN, dass sowas wieder passieren kann, aber man hat weiter so gekauft und gewählt als würde es das nicht geben.
Wenn ich Sonntag wieder zum Dienst bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr fahre, wette ich dass wieder viele mit dem Auto kommen obwohl jede Strecke in unserer Stadt zur Wache kleiner als 5km ist und Sonnenschein angesagt ist.

Es sind so viele die heulen und dann fahren sie trotzdem ein Auto das mehr als 5l auf 100km verbraucht. 200 auf der Autobahn muss natürlich auch sein etc

Das selbe gilt für Heizungen, man kann seit zig Jahren PV und Wärmepumpe verbauen (bei uns hat sich die Eigentümergemeinschaft aber gewehrt, danke dafür), aber nein beim Neubau oder Sanierung wurde ne Gasheizung verbaut.

Mit den meisten Menschen kann man kein Mitleid haben weil sie es durch aktiven Konsum oder durch ihre Entscheidung auf dem Wahlzettel so gewählt haben.


----------



## Eckism (13. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es sind so viele die heulen und dann fahren sie trotzdem ein Auto das mehr als 5l auf 100km verbraucht. 200 auf der Autobahn muss natürlich auch sein etc


Du gehst davon aus, das die Leute die modernstensten Autos fahren...dem ist aber nicht so. Für mich Unwichtige Fahrten lass ich momentan auch sein.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Es gibt sogar Experten die fahren die 500m  bis zum nächsten Zigarettenautomaten mit dem Auto.


----------



## Schori (13. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du gehst davon aus, das die Leute die modernstensten Autos fahren...dem ist aber nicht so. Für mich Unwichtige Fahrten lass ich momentan auch sein.


Mein Peugeot 205 (1992) oder mein 2L Audi 80 (1990) konnte man ohne Probleme mit 5L / 100km fahren. Die größte Spritschleuder sitzt hinterm Steuer.


----------



## Eckism (13. März 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Mein Peugeot 205 (1992) oder mein 2L Audi 80 (1990) konnte man ohne Probleme mit 5L / 100km fahren. Die größte Spritschleuder sitzt hinterm Steuer.


Es hängt schon viel vom Fahrer ab, aber auch sehr viel von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Und wenns Auto mit nem Normverbrauch von 10,9 Litern angegeben ist, muss es halt schon mindestens 55 Km Bergab gehen, damit der Hobel nur rollt.^^


----------



## Schori (13. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es hängt schon viel vom Fahrer ab, aber auch sehr viel von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Und wenns Auto mit nem Normverbrauch von 10,9 Litern angegeben ist, muss es halt schon mindestens 55 Km Bergab gehen, damit der Hobel nur rollt.^^


Wer sich so einen Karton kauft braucht sich über den Spritverbrauch nicht beschweren. Von mir aus könnte der Sprit auch 5€/L kosten. Ich fahre nur noch Öffis, in der Regel viel entspannter und günstiger.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur noch Öffis, in der Regel viel entspannter und günstiger.


Was daran entspannend sein soll musst du mir erklären. Entspannend ist für mich nur das Fahrrad.


----------



## Poulton (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Experten die fahren die 500m  bis zum nächsten Zigarettenautomaten mit dem Auto.


Und andere Experten lassen eine viertel Stunde oder länger den Motor im Leerlauf, während sie sich mit jemanden unterhalten.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was daran entspannend sein soll musst du mir erklären. Entspannend ist für mich nur das Fahrrad.


Bus ist für mich nur entspannend wenn nicht soviele Schüler Morgens da drin sind. Aber ich fahre meistens einen Bus später. Am schlimmsten ist es zwischen 7-8 Uhr.
Fahrrad ziehe ich immer vor solange das Wetter mitspielt. Damit habe ich Bewegung, bin schneller und es ist umweltschonend.
Unser Auto  fährt meine Frau wenn sie zur Arbeit fährt. Das brauchen wir auch für Einkäufe usw.
Ich selber bin aber seit  über 10 Jahren schon nicht mehr mit dem Auto gefahren. Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. Wegen Medis usw.


----------



## Eckism (13. März 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Wer sich so einen Karton kauft braucht sich über den Spritverbrauch nicht beschweren. Von mir aus könnte der Sprit auch 5€/L kosten. Ich fahre nur noch Öffis, in der Regel viel entspannter und günstiger.


Den hab ich mir 2005 gekauft, da war der Verbrauch noch mehr oder weniger in Ordnung. Öffis bin ich noch nie gefahren und werde ich auch nicht...ich finde das schon immer wiederlich, Luft zu atmen, wo so viele Leute auf engem Raum rumausdünsten...einfach ekelhaft.


----------



## Poulton (13. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> wo so viele Leute auf engem Raum rumausdünsten


Es riecht nach Mensch.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vp9hw9tRSpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schori (13. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was daran entspannend sein soll musst du mir erklären. Entspannend ist für mich nur das Fahrrad.


Man steigt ein und bei der gewünschten Haltestelle wieder aus, man muss sich nicht mit dem Verkehr rumärgern, für mich billiger als jedes Auto.
Gerade zu Corona Beginn war es toll, hatte teilweise einen ganzen für mich allein.


----------



## Eckism (13. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es riecht nach Mensch.


Ausgeatmetes, Mundgeruch, Furz, Rülpse, Schweiß...usw. Man weiß ja nicht, was die Leute so alles für Krankheiten haben...


----------



## Poulton (13. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ausgeatmetes, Mundgeruch, Furz, Rülpse, Schweiß...usw. Man weiß ja nicht, was die Leute so alles für Krankheiten haben...


Nicht auszudenken was los ist, wenn der Mechaniker in der Werkstatt, erstmal gemütlich auf den Fahrersitz einen fahren lässt.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ausgeatmetes, Mundgeruch, Furz, Rülpse, Schweiß...usw. Man weiß ja nicht, was die Leute so alles für Krankheiten haben...


Ich kann das auch nicht ab. Dazu noch die Lautstärke. Und am schlimmsten sind Stehplätze.
Da ich aber erst um 9 Uhr anfange zu arbeiten, ist der Bus meistens leerer und ich kriege meine Lieblingsplatz (ganz hinten auf der Bank rechts ) .
Aber wie gesagt... ich  ziehe das Fahrrad nach Möglichkeit immer vor.


----------



## Poulton (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> und ich kriege meine Lieblingsplatz (ganz hinten auf der Bank rechts ) .


Da sitzen immer die ganzen Schüler, die sich für besonders cool halten.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da sitzen immer die ganzen Schüler, die sich für besonders cool halten.


Da hat man einfach den besten Überblick.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ausgeatmetes, Mundgeruch, Furz, Rülpse, Schweiß...usw. Man weiß ja nicht, was die Leute so alles für Krankheiten haben...


Ich sitze ja jede Woche relativ lange im Zug und das einzige was stört sind Raucher. Deren Mundgeruch und der Geruch ihrer Kleidung.


----------



## Poulton (13. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sitze ja jede Woche relativ lange im Zug und das einzige was stört sind Raucher. Deren Mundgeruch und der Geruch ihrer Kleidung.


Man merkt das du noch jung bist. Zu meiner Zeit gab es noch Raucherabteile.


----------



## Eckism (13. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht auszudenken was los ist, wenn der Mechaniker in der Werkstatt, erstmal gemütlich auf den Fahrersitz einen fahren lässt.


Das DIng ist noch zu 95% Werkszustand, da war noch nicht so oft jemand dran...das meiste mach ich selbst.

@Sparanus 
ich bin selbst Raucher und mich stört der mief auch selbst, muss ich zugeben. Ich will mich da auch nicht von ausnehmen, das es mir unangenehm ist, wenn ich für andere stinke und die mich ertragen müssen. Kaugummis hab ich immer dabei, aber ne Flasche Febreece nicht.^^


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man merkt das du noch jung bist. Zu meiner Zeit gab es noch Raucherabteile.


Ich weiß jedenfalls noch wie in Kneipen geraucht wurde 😂


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß jedenfalls noch wie in Kneipen geraucht wurde 😂


Zu meiner Zeit damals sogar im Kino.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit damals sogar im Kino.


Erinner mich nicht dran hatte am Samstag einen neben mir der stark danach roch.
Batman 175 Minuten 😂


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erinner mich nicht dran hatte am Samstag einen neben mir der stark danach roch.
> Batman 175 Minuten 😂


Da durfte Darth Vader noch röcheln ohne das man dabei an COPD denke mußte.


----------



## Poulton (13. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß jedenfalls noch wie in Kneipen geraucht wurde 😂


Und ich sogar noch Büros.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit damals sogar im Kino.


Im Kino muss man erst mal richtig einen fahren  lassen. 
Und dann   einen Typen zwei Reihen davor beschuldigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Betrug: Krankenhäuser kassierten, die nie einen Corona-Patienten gesehen haben
> 
> 
> In Zusammenhang mit der Corona-Krise haben zahlreiche Kliniken Freihaltepauschalen für Intensivbetten kassiert. Es geht um Millionen-Beträge.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, was offizielle Schwurbleroutlets verbreiten, aber Krankenhäuser sind in den letzten zwei Jahren die meiste Zeit über nicht oder kaum ihrer regulären Aufgbabe nachgkommen, sondern mussten wegen drohender Überlastung haufenweise Opperationen verschieben und ganz absagen.




Schori schrieb:


> Mein Peugeot 205 (1992) oder mein 2L Audi 80 (1990) konnte man ohne Probleme mit 5L / 100km fahren. Die größte Spritschleuder sitzt hinterm Steuer.



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Seit Mitte der 90er hat sich verdammt wenig beim Realverbrauch der Autos getan, bis 2015 sogar so gut wie gar nichts. Sparsam zu fahren hat viel mit dem Typ (sowohl dem hinter dem Lenkrad als auch dem davor) zu tun, aber wenig mit dessen Alter.




Eckism schrieb:


> Den hab ich mir 2005 gekauft, da war der Verbrauch noch mehr oder weniger in Ordnung.



Weder waren >10 l jemals "in Ordnung" noch waren sie 2005 Stand der Technik. Mein letzter war von 99 und hatte 8,3 in den Papieren stehen, bei Tempo 120 ließ sich das noch unterbieten. (Mit einem längeren letzten Gang wären auch 130-140 damit gegangen, aber genauso wie Getriebe heute nur für WLTP abgestimmt werden, interessierte damals nur NEFZ. Und der hat halt maximal Tempo 120 und weniger als 10% insgesamt über Tempo 80.)




> Öffis bin ich noch nie gefahren und werde ich auch nicht...ich finde das schon immer wiederlich



Niemand bestreitet, dass ein eigenes Verkehrsmittel nur für sich luxuiröser ist.
Luxus muss man sich aber eben halt SELBER leisten können.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was offizielle Schwurbleroutlets verbreiten, aber Krankenhäuser sind in den letzten zwei Jahren die meiste Zeit über nicht oder kaum ihrer regulären Aufgbabe nachgkommen, sondern mussten wegen drohender Überlastung haufenweise Opperationen verschieben und ganz absagen.



Wird bei 100% Impfquote nicht anders sein aber das ist ja so gut wie vom Tisch. Was die Überlastung angeht gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen, Geschwurbel ist das Ungeimpfte schuld sind. Seit Januar offiziel vom Tisch trotzdem wird rumgehmäht und nachgeplappert wie die Papageien im Zoo.


----------



## Eckism (14. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niemand bestreitet, dass ein eigenes Verkehrsmittel nur für sich luxuiröser ist.
> Luxus muss man sich aber eben halt SELBER leisten können.


Das stimmt natürlich, aber bei Regen, Schnee und WInd die 10 Km zum Einkaufen zu latschen wie die Okötussi 3 Häuser weiter ist dann doch nicht jeden seins...der ihr Balk ist gefühlt 365 Tage im Jahr krank, weil se den immer mitschleppt.^^
Da fahre ich auch mal die alte Nachbarin zum Arzt oder mal zum Einkaufen bevor die sich wie die andere so einen abfuck antut.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wird bei 100% Impfquote nicht anders sein aber das ist ja so gut wie vom Tisch. Was die Überlastung angeht gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen, Seit Januar offiziel vom Tisch



Da ist gar nichts vom Tisch, da die Zahlen wieder steigen, kann es jederzeit wieder zu einer Überlastung kommen.
Die Frage ist nun wie schnell der Omikron-Impfstoff kommt um weitere Infektionen zu verhindern.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Ölkrise ist 50 Jahre her, jedem hätte klar sein MÜSSEN, dass sowas wieder passieren kann, aber man hat weiter so gekauft und gewählt als würde es das nicht geben.



Mal schauen, wann die autofreien Sonntage wiederkommen.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist gar nichts vom Tisch,



Für mich ist es vom Tisch ich lasse mich nicht impfen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Für mich ist es vom Tisch ich lasse mich nicht impfen.


Das kannst du gerne tut - ich habe da nichts dagegen, da es deine Entscheidung ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Geschwurbel ist das Ungeimpfte schuld sind.


Natürlich  sind sie Schuld. 
Wäre die Impfquote höher, gäbe es bereits keine Beschränkungen mehr und wir hätten schon längst dänische Verhältnisse.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre die Impfquote höher, gäbe es bereits keine Beschränkungen mehr und wir hätten schon längst dänische Verhältnisse.


Weil die Politik das dann so entscheiden würde. Aber trotz hoher Impfquote gehen die Zahllen an die Decke.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil die Politik das dann so entscheiden würde. Aber trotz hoher Impfquote gehen die Zahllen an die Decke.


Und das zeigt, das die Zahlen  inzwischen keine Rolle mehr spielen.
Stell dir vor, man würde im Winter auf diese Weise eine Grippe Welle messen -- man hätte unfassbare Zahlen und jeder würde fordern, dass man alle Bewohner sofort einsperren müsste.
Das macht aber keiner, denn wir leben damit.
Und genauso muss das jetzt auch mit Corona sein. Alle Beschränkungen weg und gut. Wer unsicher ist, kann sich gerne ein drittes, viertes, fünftes Mal impfen lassen.
Wer nicht geimpft ist, muss eben damit rechnen, dass er daran sterben kann. Das ist eben das Risiko des Lebens.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie Schuld.



Nein wurde schon im Januar von Lauterabach bestätigt das es sich dabei um ein Irrtum handelt, nachgeplapper vom letzten Jahr nichts weiter.

Hier nochmal genau ab Timestamp:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUlPhK3ZG4Q:1089

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wird bei 100% Impfquote nicht anders sein aber das ist ja so gut wie vom Tisch. Was die Überlastung angeht gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen



Da mag es unterschiedliche Behauptungen und Lügenmärchen geben, aber es gibt nur ein Fakt. Und der lautet: Bei mindestens drei der Wellen haben bundesweit zahlreiche Klinken die Behandlung von nicht-Corona-Patienten zurückfahren müssen, um Kapazitäten frei zu schaufeln.



> , Geschwurbel ist das Ungeimpfte schuld sind. Seit Januar offiziel vom Tisch trotzdem wird rumgehmäht und nachgeplappert wie die Papageien im Zoo.



Ich habe nichts davon nachgeplappert und selbst wenn wäre das kein Grund für dich, anderen Unsinn zu verbreiten, sondern wenn dann wohl für eine Richtigstellung.




Eckism schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, aber bei Regen, Schnee und WInd die 10 Km zum Einkaufen zu latschen wie die Okötussi 3 Häuser weiter ist dann doch nicht jeden seins...



Um 10 km zum Einkaufen zu fahren braucht man kein Auto, dass 10,3 l / 100 km schluckt. Das wäre tatsächlich eines der wenigen Szenarien, wo Batterieautos passen würden. (Bei so einem Minimalgebrauch sogar im Rahmen eines Sharing-Konzepts nach Wahl, wenn man nicht auf einem Einsiedlerhof lebt)


----------



## Eckism (14. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um 10 km zum Einkaufen zu fahren braucht man kein Auto, dass 10,3 l / 100 km schluckt. Das wäre tatsächlich eines der wenigen Szenarien, wo Batterieautos passen würden. (Bei so einem Minimalgebrauch sogar im Rahmen eines Sharing-Konzepts nach Wahl, wenn man nicht auf einem Einsiedlerhof lebt)


Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, das ich für die paar privaten Fahrten im Jahr nen E-Auto fürn Haufen Kohle kaufen und mich dann noch mit ner Kabeltrommel zum aufladen rumhampel?^^

Das Auto ist bereits vorhanden...mir wachsen nicht die Geldscheine ausn Arsch, wie augenscheinlich bei einigen von euch.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da mag es unterschiedliche Behauptungen und Lügenmärchen geben, aber es gibt nur ein Fakt. Und der lautet: Bei mindestens drei der Wellen haben bundesweit zahlreiche Klinken die Behandlung von nicht-Corona-Patienten zurückfahren müssen, um Kapazitäten frei zu schaufeln.



Die Kapazitäten waren schon vor Corona sehr schlecht, anfagen jetzt Zigaretten und Alkohol zu entfernen und schön die Impfpatente freigeben. Nein geht das nicht ? Tja dann würde ich mal sagen so stark bedroht sind wir dann doch nicht. Money Money Money. Es gab keine Deutschlandweite Überlastung.









						❌ Stimmt nicht: Lauterbach hat gesagt „Intensivstationen waren nie überlastet“ | MDR.DE
					

Geprüft am 21.02.2022




					www.mdr.de
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ch habe nichts davon nachgeplappert und selbst wenn wäre das kein Grund für dich, anderen Unsinn zu verbreiten, sondern wenn dann wohl für eine Richtigstellung.



Klär mich mal auf was Unsinn ist, welche Unwarheit hab ich hier verbreitet ?


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2022)

Moin  ,

mehrere Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet. Bitte ohne Beleidigungen und ohne Provokationen diskutieren. 

Vielen Dank!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Poulton (15. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> und schön die Impfpatente freigeben. Nein geht das nicht ?


Für mich auch weiterhin eines der Inbegriffe von Kosten sozialisieren und Gewinne privatisieren. Auf der einen Seite fleißig öffentliche Fördergelder für Forschung und Entwicklung abfassen und hinterher noch fröhlich Geld verdienen, in dem man es an diejenigen, von denen vorher eben jene Fördergelder gekommen sind, verkauft. 
Regelungen, dass sobald öffentliche Förderung fließen, die sich daraus ergebenden Patente, etc. gemeinfrei sein müssen, wären eigentlich längst überfällig.


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2022)

Über gemeinfrei kann man streiten, aber zumindest sollte der Staat als Finanzier selbst Lizenzen vergeben dürfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, das ich für die paar privaten Fahrten im Jahr nen E-Auto fürn Haufen Kohle kaufen und mich dann noch mit ner Kabeltrommel zum aufladen rumhampel?^^
> 
> Das Auto ist bereits vorhanden...mir wachsen nicht die Geldscheine ausn Arsch, wie augenscheinlich bei einigen von euch.



Irgendwann hast du es gekauft und hast offensichtlich das falsche gekauft. Und wenn du nur in Neukäufen denkst, hast du mein Post offensichtlich nicht richtig gelesen.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Kapazitäten waren schon vor Corona sehr schlecht



Vor Corona haben sie gereicht, mit Corona reichen sie nicht mehr. Das ist alles, was ich sage. Über die Gründe lässt sich streiten, aber mehr Kapazitäten wachsen eben auch nicht auf Bäumen und die Lohnnebenkosten sind bereits sehr hoch. Da muss nicht noch ein deutlicher Ausbau der Krankenhauskapazitäten und die teure Betreuung sowie Verdienstausfälle von Post-Covid-Patienten dazu kommen. Jedenfalls nicht auf meiner Gehaltsabrechnung bitte danke. Wer sowas geil findet, kann ja gerne ein paar Millionen extra im Jahr abdrücken und dafür dann Party machen gehen. Ich bevorzuge vorbeugen gegenüber hinterher draufzahlen.



> Klär mich mal auf was Unsinn ist, welche Unwarheit hab ich hier verbreitet ?



Das es keine Überlastung gegeben hätte wurd und wird von dir verbreitet, ist aber, wie dargelegt, falsch. Wir hatten nur Einzelfälle von harter Triage, aber um die zu verhindern wurden bereits lange vorher Patienten aussortiert, die schlicht keine Behandlung auf bisherigem Niveau erhalten haben, weil die Kapazitäten nicht reichen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Über gemeinfrei kann man streiten, aber zumindest sollte der Staat als Finanzier selbst Lizenzen vergeben dürfen.



Das Grundproblem ist halt, dass es überhaupt private Patente auf staatlich finanzierte Erkenntnisse gibt. So etwas sollte eigentlich immer zu staatlichem Besitz führen und wenn die Industrie was davon haben will, sollte sie immer dafür zahlen müssen. Dem ist aber halt nicht so, Forschungsförderung in Deutschland ist in weiten Teilen leider kein Grundlagenforschung, sondern nichts weiter als versteckte Wirtschaftssubvention. Unis forschen mit staatlichen Mitteln, Firmen streichen die Gewinne ein.

Im Falle der Corona-Medikamente kann man die genaue Balance leider schwer einschätzen, weil ja sämtliche Verträge geheim sind. Genau das legt aber schon mal nahe, dass irgendwer über den Tisch gezogen wurde und bei Spahn, Karlicek, von der Leyen, Scholz und Co kann man sich eigentlich ziemlich sicher sein, wer das war.


----------



## Eckism (16. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwann hast du es gekauft und hast offensichtlich das falsche gekauft. Und wenn du nur in Neukäufen denkst, hast du mein Post offensichtlich nicht richtig gelesen.


2005 hab ich den gekauft...ich werf doch nen Top gepflegtes Auto nicht einfach weg, nur weil ich das wenig nutze...und kauf mir dafür was neueres, wo eventuell auch noch mehr Technik drin ist, die kaputt gehen kann.^^

Und falsch hab ich bei dem Kauf auch nix gemacht, wenn ich sehe, wie teuer andere Autos im Unterhalt sind...mein Audi hatte innerhalb von nem Jahr schon mehr Reparaturkosten drin als der Honda in seinen jetzt 21 Jahren.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das es keine Überlastung gegeben hätte wurd und wird von dir verbreitet, ist aber, wie dargelegt, falsch.



Krankenhäuser haben Gelder erhalten die keinen Covid Patienten hatten, das wird gerade geprüft offiziel. Und eine Deutschlandweite Überlastung gab es nicht. Weil nicht Deutschlandweit jeder einen schweren Verlaufe hatte und nicht alle Menschen gemerkt haben das diese Covid haben. Auch letztes Jahr nicht, zur Delta Welle. Das ist so nicht, das hab ich mit Quellen belegt.

Und es geht um eine Deutschlandweite Überlastung in diesem Zusammenhang.



Poulton schrieb:


> Für mich auch weiterhin eines der Inbegriffe von Kosten sozialisieren und Gewinne privatisieren.



Bei der Impfung geht um Cash in erster Linie, es wäre kein Alkohol, Zigaretten etc. mehr zu kaufen. Gäbe es nicht, fertig aus. Wäre man jetzt so krass bedroht könnte man auf das Geld verzichten. Die Unfähigkeit der Politik hängt an der Geldleine und letztes Jahr wurden schön die Geimpften auf die Ungeimpften gehetzt. Die Devise lautet wer verdient am meisten und wie kriegt man die Leute positioniert das Geld abgeworfen wird, in der Corona Krise.

Die Leute schämen sich nicht dafür, so einen Mist zu babbeln der vom Tisch ist. Es stimmt auch nicht das jeder Arzt zu einer Impfung rät. Es ist ne Impfempfehlung, mit einer schäbigen Marketingkampagne. Wer will den die Impflicht wo die Politik bestimmten kann wie oft man sich jetzt stechen lässt, mit solchen Vorausetzungen, die zurecht diese Pflicht auf die Beine zu stellen erschwert.

"Mein Nachbar ist nen Spacken der geht nicht 9-5 arbeiten"
"Der Niels ist nen Vogel der trägt keinen Nike Pulli"
"Maria ist nicht geimpft das geht garnicht "

Ja wenn alle geimpft sind kann ich am Wochenende wieder in Ruhe saufen gehen, auf die Gesundheit!

Ekelehaft.


----------



## chill_eule (16. März 2022)

*So Leute, und nun beenden wir die Corona-Diskussion auch wieder, ja? (Bevor das hier noch mehr ausartet*  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2022)

Edit nach Mod-Zwischenpost: Zählen meine Ausführungen über die Dimensionierung des deutschen Gesundheitssystem durch die Bundesregierung als "Corona Diskussion" oder passt das zu "Bundesregierung"? Ich habe keine Aussagen zur Krankheit gemacht und habe das in dem Kontext hier auch nicht vor, aber die Auswirkungen auf die gesamte medizinische Versorgung sind offensichtlich.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht, das hab ich mit Quellen belegt.
> 
> Und es geht um eine Deutschlandweite Überlastung in diesem Zusammenhang.



Vom Wiederholen wird es auch nicht richtiger. OPs wurden Deutschlandweit auf die lange Bank geschoben, Ende der Diskussion. Das man das verbleibende Spargesundheitssystem ohne einen Totalzusammenbruch durch die bisherigen Wellen bekommen hat, ändert nichts daran, dass die medizinische Versorgung mangels Kapazitäten nicht in vollem Umfang gewährleistet werden konnte.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. März 2022)

Tja das liegt aber an der Politik und ändert nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage.

Ansonsten kann das ÖR das ja richtig stellen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das man das verbleibende Spargesundheitssystem ohne einen Totalzusammenbruch durch die bisherigen Wellen bekommen hat, ändert nichts daran, dass die medizinische Versorgung mangels Kapazitäten *nicht in vollem Umfang gewährleistet werden konnte*.


Kann, nicht konnte.

Selbst nach Covid müsste man erst einmal die aufgeschobenen Operationen, soweit dann überhaupt noch möglich und sinnvoll nachholen, was ebenfalls Nachwirkungen der Pandemie sind.

Zum Beispiel warte ich bereits auch seit etwas über einem halben Jahr auf meinen stationären Aufenthalt in einer Klinik, weil die Warteschlange auf Grund "eingeschränkter Versorgungslage" immer noch einfach nur absurd lang ist und vorraussichtlich wird es auch noch weitere 2-3 Monate dauern bis ich dann in der Warteliste endlich an der Reihe bin (sofern sich nichts ändert)...


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2022)

Und dann ist auch die Frage, was demnächst so an Kriegsverletzungen aus der Ukraine nach Deutschland kommt, wenn Putin die ganzen Krankenhäuser weiter bombardiert.









						Syrische Ärzte: "Wir haben das alles schon in Aleppo erlebt"
					

Wenige Chirurgen sind wohl so erfahren, Kriegsverletzte zu behandeln, wie Ärzte aus Syrien. Ein Team hat die umkämpften Regionen in der Ukraine besucht. Gezielte Angriffe auf Kliniken seien Teil der Strategie Russlands, sagt der Leiter. Von M. Durm.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist halt, dass es überhaupt private Patente auf staatlich finanzierte Erkenntnisse gibt. So etwas sollte eigentlich immer zu staatlichem Besitz führen und wenn die Industrie was davon haben will, sollte sie immer dafür zahlen müssen. Dem ist aber halt nicht so, Forschungsförderung in Deutschland ist in weiten Teilen leider kein Grundlagenforschung, sondern nichts weiter als versteckte Wirtschaftssubvention. Unis forschen mit staatlichen Mitteln, Firmen streichen die Gewinne ein.



Bei den Patenten gibt es nun einen Kompromiss mit der WTO.









						Corona-Liveblog: ++ Kompromiss bei Impfstoff-Patenten ++
					

In der WTO zeichnet sich ein Kompromiss zur Freigabe von Impfstoff-Patenten ab. In Vietnam ist die Einreise für Touristen vereinfacht worden. Die Entwicklungen vom Mittwoch zum Nachlesen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





Der aktuelle Lokerungskurs der Bundesregierung ist absolut nicht zu verstehen. Denn aktuell wird durch immer mehr Quarantänefälle das Personal sehr knapp.
Ich muss mal schauen wo mein alter Prio-Zettel ist und werde mich wohl nochmal mit dem aktuellen Impfstoff impfen lassen. Der Omikronimpfstoff kommt wohl erst im Mai, wie es derzeit aussieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann, nicht konnte.
> 
> Selbst nach Covid müsste man erst einmal die aufgeschobenen Operationen, soweit dann überhaupt noch möglich und sinnvoll nachholen, was ebenfalls Nachwirkungen der Pandemie sind.
> 
> Zum Beispiel warte ich bereits auch seit etwas über einem halben Jahr auf meinen stationären Aufenthalt in einer Klinik, weil die Warteschlange auf Grund "eingeschränkter Versorgungslage" immer noch einfach nur absurd lang ist und vorraussichtlich wird es auch noch weitere 2-3 Monate dauern bis ich dann in der Warteliste endlich an der Reihe bin (sofern sich nichts ändert)...



Hast recht. Scheinbar sind trotz der seit Monaten angeblich nicht sooo schlimmen Lage wohl immer noch über ein Drittel der Intensivstationen im Ausnahmemodus. Liefern also nicht die medizinische Versorgung, für die sie eigentlich da sind.
Und die Intensivstationen sind ja noch die, um die sich derzeit weniger gesorgt wird, während die Normalstationen, die normalerweise viel mehr Patienten versorgen, mit Corona überlaufen werden.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den Patenten gibt es nun einen Kompromiss mit der WTO.
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-mittwoch-297.html#Impfstoff-Patente
> 
> ...



Es gibt doch seit 9 Monaten überhaupt keine Priorisierung mehr, oder? Und eine Viertimpfung wird derzeit afaik auch für niemanden regulär angeboten (obwohl zunehmend mehr Geboosterte schon wieder drei Monate hinter sich haben).


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt doch seit 9 Monaten überhaupt keine Priorisierung mehr, oder? Und eine Viertimpfung wird derzeit afaik auch für niemanden regulär angeboten (obwohl zunehmend mehr Geboosterte schon wieder drei Monate hinter sich haben).



Die 4. Impfung wird angeboten, aber bisher gibt es die ausdrückliche Empfehlung (STIKO) zur 4. Impfung zu gehen nur für Ü70.

Allerdings sollte es ja niemanden hindern sich trotzdem impfen zu lassen. Impfstoff ist mehr als genug da.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2022)

Ich warte erstmal mit der 4. Impfung ab. Omikron ist ja nicht ganz so schlimm.
Wobei es bei Manchen ernster verlaufen kann. Ich habe auch Vorerkrankungen.
Aber mein Sohn hatte letztens Corona. Meine Frau und ich haben uns zum Glück nicht angesteckt.
Mal abwarten... wenn im Herbst eine gefährlichere Variante aufkreuzen sollte lasse ich mich wieder impfen.
Wobei der Impfschutz der 3. Impfung bis dahin wohl nahezu vollständig weg sein müßte.
Ich wurde schon im November letzten Jahres geboostert. Keine Ahnung...  ist im Moment  alles too much.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2022)

Nach den parteiinternen Streitereien bei den Grünen und Linken im Saarland hat sich dort nun eine neue Partei namens bunt.saar gegründet, die Positionen beider Parteien vertritt.




__





						Bunt.saar – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Möglicherweise zieht die neue Partei statt der Linken in den Landtag ein, die aktuell mit dem Austritt von Oskar Lafontaine zu kämpfen hat.

Der Wahl-O-Mat ist mittlerweile auch freigeschaltet:




__





						Wahl-O-Mat
					





					www.wahl-o-mat.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise zieht die neue Partei statt der Linken in den Landtag ein, die aktuell mit dem Austritt von Oskar Lafontaine zu kämpfen hat.


Oder keine von beiden.


----------



## Tschetan (19. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise zieht die neue Partei statt der Linken in den Landtag ein, die aktuell mit dem Austritt von Oskar Lafontaine zu kämpfen hat.



Eigentlich schon fast egal,  wenn man erlebt was sie alles so verkünden und sich verhalten, zumindest in Berlin.
Man wählt eigentlich nur noch eine Idee.
Gerade jetzt, wo es um Krieg und Frieden ging, kam fast nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte es ja niemanden hindern sich trotzdem impfen zu lassen. Impfstoff ist mehr als genug da.



In der Bürokratierepublik Deutschland? Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn jemand auf staatliche Kosten eine nicht laut staatlichem Beschluss als notwendig beurteile medizinische Behandlung bekommen würde, nur weil er das will und Ärzte der Meinung sind, dass es sinnvoll ist  .
Da muss schon irgend eine Art von Beschluss her, aber obwohl es prima als zweiter Tracks auf Lauterbachs Endlosplatte passen würde, habe ich schon lange nichts mehr zur 4. Impfung aus der Bundespolitik gehört.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal mit der 4. Impfung ab. Omikron ist ja nicht ganz so schlimm.
> Wobei es bei Manchen ernster verlaufen kann. Ich habe auch Vorerkrankungen.
> ...
> Wobei der Impfschutz der 3. Impfung bis dahin wohl nahezu vollständig weg sein müßte.
> Ich wurde schon im November letzten Jahres geboostert. Keine Ahnung...  ist im Moment  alles too much.



Die Zahlen, die mir noch aus Israel im Hinterkopf rumschwirrten waren natürlich für die früh doppelt geboosterten Risikogruppen, unter denen viele Immungeschwächte sind. Da gab es ab dem 4. Monat einen zügig abnehmenden Impfschutz bis fast 0 nach 6 Monaten. Je nachdem, ob bei dir auch das Immunsystem von Vorerkrankungen betroffen ist, könnte es jetzt nach 4-5 Monaten also langsam dringend werden. Das Gros der normalen Leute, die erst ab Dezember, eher Januar geboostert wurde und vermutlich ein paar Monate länger etwas davon hat, dürfte dagegen noch bis Juni/Juli Zeit haben.

Aber selbst bei den beschleunigten Coronaverfahren lamentierte unsere Politik bislang immer 1-2 Monate rum und danach dauerte es noch einmal solange, bis die Länder die Entscheidungen umgesetzt haben. Das heißt wenn spätestens ab Juni 4. Impfungen zur Verfügung stehen sollten, dann müssten eigentlich jetzt die Entscheidungen getroffen werden. Aber ich sehe nicht einmal eine Debatte.?


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zahlen, die mir noch aus Israel im Hinterkopf rumschwirrten waren natürlich für die früh doppelt geboosterten Risikogruppen, unter denen viele Immungeschwächte sind. Da gab es ab dem 4. Monat einen zügig abnehmenden Impfschutz bis fast 0 nach 6 Monaten. Je nachdem, ob bei dir auch das Immunsystem von Vorerkrankungen betroffen ist, könnte es jetzt nach 4-5 Monaten also langsam dringend werden.


Ich überlege mir das in Ruhe.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber selbst bei den beschleunigten Coronaverfahren lamentierte unsere Politik bislang immer 1-2 Monate rum und danach dauerte es noch einmal solange, bis die Länder die Entscheidungen umgesetzt haben. Das heißt wenn spätestens ab Juni 4. Impfungen zur Verfügung stehen sollten, dann müssten eigentlich jetzt die Entscheidungen getroffen werden. Aber ich sehe nicht einmal eine Debatte.?



Naja, wenn mit den Öffnungen die Welle innerhalb von 2 Wochen durchrauscht, hat sich das Thema danach eh erledigt.
Zumindest wenn dabei nicht zufällig neue Varianten entstehen.

In vielen Landkreisen in der östlichen Hälfte Deutschlands (also inkl. Bayern) sind mittlerweile über die Hälfte der Kinder (5-14 J.) infiziert (gewesen). Da ist in der Altersgruppe der Höhepunkt der Welle also schon erreicht.
In Cottbus sind bisher schon fast 2/3 Kindern infiziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die große Frage wird sein, wie viele Leute dann in ein paar Wochen LongCovid bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn mit den Öffnungen die Welle innerhalb von 2 Wochen durchrauscht, hat sich das Thema danach eh erledigt.



Nach aktuellem Forschungsstand gibt eine Omikrongenesung kaum Schutz vor weiteren Corona-Infektionen. Tatsächlich wohl sogar noch weniger als eine Impfung. Gibt schon genug Fälle von Zwei- und Dreifachinfektionen. Von daher mag die Politik der Bundesregierung seit bald einem Jahr wie eine Durcheuchungstaktik anmuten, aber Durchseuchung ist schon lange keine Lösung mehr und das Thema wird sich auf diesem Wege nie erledigen.



> Zumindest wenn dabei nicht zufällig neue Varianten entstehen.



Mehr Infektionen = mehr Mutationen, das ist unvermeidbar.
Wir haben ja jetzt schon, weniger als vier Monate nachdem Omikron A richtig losging, Omikron B mit vermutlich noch einmal verdoppelter Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit. Das ist ein größerer Unterschied als zwischen Wildtyp und Alpha, auch wenn man diesmal keinen neuen Buchstaben vergeben hat und mit weiter zunehmenden Infektionszahlen dürften die Abstände zwischen weiteren, stärkeren Mutationen rein statistisch noch kleiner werden.

Täler zwischen Wellen? Gibt es nicht mehr. Der einzige "Lichtblick" ist (für 2022er Verhältnisse, 2019 hätte man sowas "Dystopie" genannt), dass nur infektivitätssteigernde Mutationen massiv von den herrschenden Bedingungen profitieren, während die Gefahr einer Mutante mit schwereren Krankheitsverläufen "nur" linear mit der Anzahl der Infektionen steigt.



> Die große Frage wird sein, wie viele Leute dann in ein paar Wochen LongCovid bekommen.



Die letzten Zahlen, die ich gesehen haben, rechneten 10-20% Long Covid (1-6 Monate) und davon noch einmal rund 10% Post Long Covid aus (>6 Monate). Also ungefähr 1-2% der Gesamtinfizierten, die voraussichtlich lebenslang beeinträchtigt bleiben und sich aufaddieren. Das sind aber natürlich recht unzuverlässige Zahlen, weil sich mittlerweile so extreme viele infizieren und die Mutanten in so enger Folge einschlagen, dass die Medizin keine Möglichkeit mehr hat, sich intensiver um solche Patienten zu kümmern und die Forschung keine Chance mehr, zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, bevor die nächste Variante der Krankheit in den Mittelpunkt rückt.

Ich finde es jedenfalls weiterhin hochbedenklich. Aber ich gehöre ja auch zu denen, die seit 1,5 Jahren Bedenken wegen Post Covid haben, während der Rest der Welt sich nur um (die) "Freiheit" (andere Leute in Lebensgefahr zu bringen) kümmert. So als Rechnenbeispiel: 1% Post-Covid-Risiko pro Infektion = bei den derzeitigen Inzidenzen 0,1-0,2% Post Covid an der Gesamtbevölkerung pro Jahr. Mit den Omikron-B-Inzidenzsteigerung entsprechend 0,2-0,4%, unter FDPschen "Freedom"-Bedingungen eher 1-2%. Akkumuliert sich binnen 30-35 Jahren zu einem teilweise oder vollständigen Ausfall von 50% der Berufstätigen und einer nahezu 0% Chance für heute Geborene, ohne Covid-Schäden alt zu werden. (Vorausgesetzt natürlich, kommende Mutationen lassen überhaupt eine Chance, alt zu werden.)

Aber egal: "Wir" haben "uns" "verdient", dass die Clubs wiederaufmachen!!!!111elf


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber egal: "Wir" haben "uns" "verdient", dass die Clubs wiederaufmachen!!!!111elf



Mit 2G+ sind die doch sogar schon wieder offen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

Ampel diskutiert Entlastungen bei Benzin und Energie – das sind die Details
					

Der Widerstand gegen den FDP-Tankrabatt ist groß. SPD und Grüne wollen, dass Besserverdiener leer ausgehen. Nun liegt ein Alternativ-Modell auf dem Tisch.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Bezieht sich das auf Netto oder Brutto?
Denn bei Brutto würde es ja gerade Tarifangestellte im Vergleich zu Beamten benachteiligen, weil das Brutto zwar höher ist, aber Netto weniger auf dem Konto landet.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

Das Beamtentum gehört eigentlich sowieso abgeschafft. Die genießen alle Sonderprivilegien.
Da fragt man sich warum?


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Beamtentum gehört eigentlich sowieso abgeschafft. Die genießen alle Sonderprivilegien.
> Da fragt man sich warum?



Weil Beamte andere Pflichten zur Verfassungstreue haben. 

Die PKV sollte man aber wirklich abschaffen und alle in die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung einzahlen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil Beamte andere Pflichten zur Verfassungstreue haben.


Das ist doch keine Begründung.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

Dazu kommt, das Beamte anderen Weisung unterliegen als Tarifangestellte. Sei es der Aufgabenbereich, wo man als Tarifangestellter immer sagen kann, man macht nur das, was in der Tätigkeitsbeschreibung steht und auch die Versetzung innerhalb des Landes.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Begründung.


Doch genau, die damit verbundene "Unbestechlichkeit" ist das Hauptargument für die Privilegien. Aber ob z.B. ein Grundschullehrer in die Richtung "schützenswert" ist...


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

Aktuell macht man die Verbeamtung von Lehrern vor allem um überhaut noch welche zu finden.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

Beamten müssen nicht nur weniger abgeben, sondern haben auch Kündigungsschutz und auf jeden Fall Anspruch auf Pension. Obwohl sie niemals für die Rente eingezahlt haben. Das bezahlen alles die Steuerzahler.  Dabei machen sie genauso wie andere auch nur ihre Arbeit. Das ist eine offensichtliche Ungerechtigkeit des Systems. Aber diese "Eliten" wohl auch das es so bleibt und nicht daran gerüttelt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beamten müssen nicht nur weniger abgeben, sondern haben auch Kündigungsschutz und auf jeden Fall Anspruch auf Pension.



Wenn man vorher Angestellter war, hat man auch in die Rente eingezahlt. 
Dazu kann eine Pension durch Disziplinarverfahren auch gestrichen werden. Selbst wenn die Leute schon im Ruhestand sind.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man vorher Angestellter war, hat man auch in die Rente eingezahlt.
> Dazu kann eine Pension durch Disziplinarverfahren auch gestrichen werden.


Auf die meisten trifft das aber nicht zu. Und das sind alles Gelder von Steuerzahlern.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell macht man die Verbeamtung von Lehrern vor allem um überhaut noch welche zu finden.


Also die Lehrer(innen) die ich kenne hatten eher ein Problem Stellen zu bekommen weil ein Überangebot besteht statt einem Mangel.
Ich bin auch gar nicht dagegen den Beruf vernünftig zu fördern und zu bezahlen, aber Verbeamtung scheint mir da kein sinnvolles Mittel.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

Wo gibt es ein Überangebot? Selbst zu meiner Schulzeit gab es schon Lehrermangel.









						Demo fordert bessere Ausstattung für Schulen
					






					www.rbb24.de


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2022)

Es gibt (je nach Fach deutlich) mehr Lehrer als freie Stellen. Und noch mehr potenzielle Studentem als Studienplätze ( z.T. NC < 2)
Dass die Landesregierung nicht genug Stellen und Studienplätze für eine vernünftige Versorgung der vorhandenen Schülerzahl genehmigt ist ein davon unabhängiges Problem. Es mangelt aber nicht an Bewerbern.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

Von welchem Bundesland redest du?


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2022)

NRW.
Und dein Link spricht übrigens auch nichts Anderes an als ich gesagt habe: Es mangelt an Lehrerstellen, nicht an den Lehrern selbst.


----------



## blautemple (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil Beamte andere Pflichten zur Verfassungstreue haben.


Und Gras ist verboten weil es gegen das Gesetz ist? Was ist das denn für einer Begeündung?


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und Gras ist verboten weil es gegen das Gesetz ist?



Ja. Aber nicht mehr lange.

Und dann ist den Leuten eh alles egal. 

Dann klappt es hoffentlich auch endlich mit Tempolimit und Vermögenssteuer.









						Benzinpreise in Deutschland: Noch viel zu billig
					

Die Debatte über hohe Spritpreise ist unehrlich. Nicht etwa arme Menschen profitieren von Tankrabatten. Sondern die Reichen und Bequemen.




					taz.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann klappt es hoffentlich auch endlich mit Tempolimit und Vermögenssteuer.


Ja, wir wissen, dass du gerne einen Staat hättest der Leuten noch mehr Kohle abnehmen will. Aber das wird die FDP höchstwahrscheinlich verhindern.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, wir wissen, dass du gerne einen Staat hättest der Leuten noch mehr Kohle abnehmen will.



Es geht nicht um "die Leute". Es geht um eine kleine Minderheit, die Millionen scheffelt und mit Steuerhinterziehung auch noch kriminell immer reicher wird.

Kein normaler Mensch ist von einer Vermögensteuer über 2 Mio Euro betroffen.
Es würde also kein Mensch seine Wohnung verlieren oder zur Tafel müssen, wenn man 100% Steuer auf alle Vermögen über 2 Mio Euro erhebt.

1952 waren es sogar mal 50% auf alles über 5000 Mark. Das wäre wirklich extrem und würde auch Kleinsparer betreffen, die über Jahre jeden Monat 50€ aufs Sparbuch gepackt haben.





__





						ROUNDUP: DGB-Chef bringt Tempo 100 auf Autobahnen ins Gespräch
					






					www.onvista.de
				





			
				https://www.onvista.de/news/roundup-dgb-chef-bringt-tempo-100-auf-autobahnen-ins-gespraech-527971709 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem regte Hoffmann einen Lastenausgleich wie nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg an. Der Angriffskrieg des russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin auf die Ukraine schaffe eine völlig neue Situation, in der es keine Denkverbote geben dürfe. "Daher sollte man auch über eine Vermögensabgabe wie beim Lastenausgleich nachdenken." 1952 wurden alle Vermögen über 5000 D-Mark mit einer Abgabe in Höhe von 50 Prozent belastet - allerdings auf 30 Jahre gestaffelt.



Übrigens 1952 regierte Adenauer in einer Koalition aus Union und FDP. Also keine linke Regierung. 
Siehe: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabinett_Adenauer_I


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ampel diskutiert Entlastungen bei Benzin und Energie – das sind die Details
> 
> 
> Der Widerstand gegen den FDP-Tankrabatt ist groß. SPD und Grüne wollen, dass Besserverdiener leer ausgehen. Nun liegt ein Alternativ-Modell auf dem Tisch.
> ...



Wenn da "Brutto" steht, dann ist wohl kaum "Netto" gemeint. Wird ja auch sonst nirgendwo verwendet, weil es bis zur abgeschlossenen Steuerprüfung nicht einmal endgültig bekannt ist.

Das Beamte dadurch etwas mehr haben ... ist jetzt nicht wirklich das größte Problem an der Sache. Eher der riesige Aufwand, den ein Mehrstufensystem mit individueller Berechnung wieder mit sich bringt. Wahrscheinlich gibt der Bund am Ende 30 € pro Nase an Bürokratieaufwand zusätzlich aus, um gegenüber einem allgemeinen Bürgerenergiegeld 20 € pro Nase weniger auszahlen zu müssen.

Normalerweise würde ich ja sagen "wie immer". Aber wenn wir schon eine Regierung haben, in der die SPD die größten Militärausgaben seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg gegen Russland beschließt, in der die FDP die höchste reale Neuverschuldung aller Zeiten auf den Weg bringt und stärkste Eingriffe in die Preisbindung fordert und der die Grünen langristige Öllieferverträge mit Despoten aushandeln: Können wir dann nicht auch eine Regierung haben, in der die üblichen Ausnahmefetischsten und Klientelpolitiker eine simple, funktionale Regelung schreiben  ?




RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Begründung.



Natürlich ist das eine Begründung. Wenn du dich dazu verpflichtest, jederzeit am anderen Ende der Republik eingesetzt zu werden, nicht zu streiken, auch außerhalb der Dienstzeit die Fresse zu halten, wenn du politisch anderer Meinung bist, Jobverlust zu riskieren wenn du mit den falschen Leuten Kontakt hast, überdurchschnittlich viele Soll-Arbeitsstunden zu leisten und dir selbst nach Ende des eigentlichen Jobs noch Vorschriften machen zu lassen, dann hast du dafür auch ein paar Garantien und Boni verdient.

Es lässt sich zwar darüber streiten, ob die Höhe dieser Boni in der Summe angemessen ist und ob es für den Staat über nötig ist, überall da zu verbeamten, wo bislang verbeamtet wird, aber dass wir prinzipiell rechtlich anders verortet Beamte brauchen, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten.

(Anm.: Bei der Betrachtung der Höhe ist übrigend der Faktor "Beamter" vom Faktor "öffentlicher Dienst" zu trennen. Wenn man nicht Spitzenkraft/allgemein zu den oberen 20% gehörig ist, sind die vom Staat gezahlten Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen auch für Angestellte überdurchschnittlich bis weit überdurchschnittlich. Niedriglöhner & Co gibt es gleich gar nicht. Durch die Verbeamtung kommt vergleichsweise wenig oben drauf und ich kenne durchaus Leute, die auf Karrierepfaden sind, wo sie vor die Wahl gestellt werden dürften und die zumindest im Moment dazu tendieren, den gleichen Job lieber weiter als Angestellter zu machen, als sich verbeamten zu lassen.)


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

Ich würde sagen, das hängt von der Branche ab. In der IT würde die freie Wirtschaft mehr zahlen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn da "Brutto" steht, dann ist wohl kaum "Netto" gemeint. Wird ja auch sonst nirgendwo verwendet, weil es bis zur abgeschlossenen Steuerprüfung nicht einmal endgültig bekannt ist.
> 
> 
> Das Beamte dadurch etwas mehr haben ... ist jetzt nicht wirklich das größte Problem an der Sache. Eher der riesige Aufwand, den ein Mehrstufensystem mit individueller Berechnung wieder mit sich bringt. Wahrscheinlich gibt der Bund am Ende 30 € pro Nase an Bürokratieaufwand zusätzlich aus, um gegenüber einem allgemeinen Bürgerenergiegeld 20 € pro Nase weniger auszahlen zu müssen.



Problem ist ja auch, dass die Stufen bei diesem Energiegeld sehr niedrig sind.
Wenn ich in die E11 aufsteige, würde ich inkl. Zulage auch knapp über die 4000 Euro Brutto drüberkommen.

Und auch bei mir ist am Anfang des Jahres der Strom 33% teurer geworden pro Monat.

Wie sich in der Liste des PCGH-Teams zeigt, haben nun die meisten das Folding eingestellt.








						PC Games Hardware Members List Rankings - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats team members rankings for PC Games Hardware. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Durch die Verbeamtung kommt vergleichsweise wenig oben drauf und ich kenne durchaus Leute, die auf Karrierepfaden sind, wo sie vor die Wahl gestellt werden dürften und die zumindest im Moment dazu tendieren, den gleichen Job lieber weiter als Angestellter zu machen, als sich verbeamten zu lassen.)



Bei vielen in Kettenbefristungen (inbesondere in wissenschaftlichen Bereichen üblich), bleibt irgendwann nur noch Jobverlust oder Verbeamtung.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das eine Begründung. Wenn du dich dazu verpflichtest, jederzeit am anderen Ende der Republik eingesetzt zu werden, nicht zu streiken, auch außerhalb der Dienstzeit die Fresse zu halten, wenn du politisch anderer Meinung bist, Jobverlust zu riskieren wenn du mit den falschen Leuten Kontakt hast, überdurchschnittlich viele Soll-Arbeitsstunden zu leisten und dir selbst nach Ende des eigentlichen Jobs noch Vorschriften machen zu lassen, dann hast du dafür auch ein paar Garantien und Boni verdient.


Welche Beamten machen denn Überstunden? Ich kenne niemanden. Eher das Gegenteil... die halten sich akribisch genau an ihre Pausenzeiten.
Wann werden denn Beamte mal an andere Orte versetzt? Ausser vielleicht bei der Polizei? Ist auch eher selten.
Und auch normale Arbeitnehmer, in der freien Wirtschaft, müssen woanders in Deutschland arbeiten. Kommt auf den Job und die Branche an.

Das sind doch alles keine Gründe für diese  Ungleichbehandlungen. Das sind  Relikte noch aus Monarchiezeiten, welche abgeschafft gehören.


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Beamten machen denn Überstunden? Ich kenne niemanden. Eher das Gegenteil... die halten sich akribisch genau an ihre Pausenzeiten.



Hunderttausende Überstunden bei Polizei vergangenes Jahr




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				











						Polizeibeamte: Überstunden sind nicht unbedingt Mehrarbeit - DGB Rechtsschutz GmbH
					

Polizeibeamte: Überstunden sind nicht unbedingt Mehrarbeit, meint das OVG Sachsen




					www.dgbrechtsschutz.de
				






> Das OVG ist der Auffassung, dass der Beamte zwar Überstunden geleistet hätte. Diese seien aber keine Mehrarbeit im Sinne der Vorschriften gewesen. Der Beamte hatte nämlich aufgrund konkreter Umstände im Anschluss an seinen Dienst aus eigenem Entschluss weiter gearbeitet, weil er seine Pflichten als Polizist ernst genommen hat. Nach dem Gesetz seien Mehrarbeit nun einmal nur die Überstunden, die ein Beamter geleistet habe, weil sie dienstlich angeordnet oder genehmigt wurden. Für Überstunden, die ein Beamter aus eigener Initiative leiste, weil er seine Pflichten nicht vollständig innerhalb der Dienstzeit habe erbringen können, gebe es keine Rechtsgrundlage.



Und angeordnet wird Mehrarbeit nur über spezielle Einsatzbefehle zu Sonderlagen wie z.B. Anschläge.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

Ja Polizeibeamte... aber der Großteil aller anderen Beamten nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das hängt von der Branche ab. In der IT würde die freie Wirtschaft mehr zahlen.



Stimmt, da wird mal wieder auf jedem Level Geld wie Heu rausgeschippt. Die restlichen Angestellten müssen dass dann wieder irgendwie reinbringen...



> Problem ist ja auch, dass die Stufen bei diesem Energiegeld sehr niedrig sind.
> Wenn ich in die E11 aufsteige, würde ich inkl. Zulage auch knapp über die 4000 Euro Brutto drüberkommen.
> 
> Und auch bei mir ist am Anfang des Jahres der Strom 33% teurer geworden pro Monat.



WTF? Schuss nicht gehört???
Mit 4000 Brutto/~2500-2800 Netto pro Verdienendem gehört ein 2-Personenhaushalt zu den Top20-25% in Deutschland. (Rechnung mit 2 Personen beachten: Da das eine Haushaltsstatistik ist, wird eine Familie aus 2 Kindern, einer Hausfrau und einem 2800er Nettoeinkommen als "700 € / Nase" geführt. Aber der Energiebonus wird ja individuell pro Person berechnet, man muss die Statistik also nach Haushalten befragen, in denen alle verdienen)

Es ist wohl definitiv kein Problem, dass die oberste Stufe keine Geschenke für Bonzen vorsieht, sondern allenfalls dass es überhaupt Stufen sind und deren Umsetzung mehr kostet, als derartige Geschenke gekostet hätten.



> Wie sich in der Liste des PCGH-Teams zeigt, haben nun die meisten das Folding eingestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Distributed Computing ist schon seit langem eine gradiose Energieverschwendung, erst recht mit extra Hardware. Das gleiche Geld der Forschung gespendet und in einen Großrechner gesteckt, würde viel mehr bingen.



> Bei vielen in Kettenbefristungen (inbesondere in wissenschaftlichen Bereichen üblich), bleibt irgendwann nur noch Jobverlust oder Verbeamtung.



WTF? Wo soll das denn bitte schön sein? Selbst Professoren werden heute zu größeren Teilen nicht mehr verbeamtet (auch wenn viele ältere die Statistik noch weit hochziehen), der (knappe) Mittelbau ist eigentlich immer komplett angestellt. Das Problem für alle, die es mit Glück oder Vitamin B in die Forschung geschafft haben und bleiben wollen, besteht darin, dass es zuwenig Festanstellungen gibt. Nicht darin, dass stattdessen Verbeamtungen angeboten werden; die gibt es noch viel weniger.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ja Polizeibeamte... aber der Großteil aller anderen Beamten nicht.



Wenn man 45 oder 49 Wochenstunden Sollarbeitszeit hat, ist es halt auch schwerer, Überstunden zu machen, als bei angestellten Kollegen in gleicher Position mit 38 bis 40 Stunden im Vertrag.

Erst recht, wenn bei beiden nur Arbeit für 25-30 Stunden da ist. Das ist nämlich eben der eigentlich Vorteil ab ÖD  .


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man 45 oder 49 Wochenstunden Sollarbeitszeit hat, ist es halt auch schwerer, Überstunden zu machen, als bei angestellten Kollegen in gleicher Position mit 38 bis 40 Stunden im Vertrag.


Im Endeffekt kommt dann das selbe dabei raus.  Die meisten Arbeitnehmer arbeiten mehr als die vereinbarten Tarifstunden.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit 4000 Brutto/~2500-2800 Netto pro Verdienendem gehört ein 2-Personenhaushalt zu den Top20-25% in Deutschland.



Ich wohne allerdings alleine und du musst die hohen Mieten in Berlin bedenken.


----------



## hoffgang (21. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich wohne allerdings alleine und du musst die hohen Mieten in Berlin bedenken.


Das mag sein, aber bedenke mal wieviele Menschen kein E11 kriegen.
Das traurige ist doch, dass man mit 4k Brutto soweit oben in der Statistik steht was bedeutet, zu viele Menschen verdienen einfach zuwenig Geld für das was Leben aktuell kostet.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Im Thread vertan. Sorry.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2022)

Problem ist nur, dass Putin alles zerbombt.

Die Bodentruppen von ihm stecken nun aber wirklich in Schwierigkeiten, seit das Überraschungsmoment weg ist.








						Krieg gegen die Ukraine: Kaum Vorankommen der russischen Armee
					

Bisher gelingt es dem russischen Militär nicht, Kiew zu umzingeln. Doch die Lage an der Front und die Bevölkerung sind angespannt. Aus der belagerten Stadt Mariupol versuchen weiterhin Tausende zu fliehen. Von Palina Milling.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Ich kopiere das mal in den anderen Thread. Hatte mich schon gewundert wo da mein Beitrag geblieben ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt kommt dann das selbe dabei raus.  Die meisten Arbeitnehmer arbeiten mehr als die vereinbarten Tarifstunden.



Du hast nicht nach der Arbeitsmenge gefragt, sondern danach, wieviele Stunden als Überstunden gezählt werden. Und dafür macht die vereinbarte Sollarbeitszeit bei gleicher Arbeitsmenge natürlich DEN Unterschied überhaupt  .




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich wohne allerdings alleine



Für Alleinstehende habe ich halt keine vernünftige Gesamtstatistik gefunden. Aber "*2" bzw. "/2" kann man ja wohl als zumutbare Rechenleistung führen.



> und du musst die hohen Mieten in Berlin bedenken.



Wäre mir neu, dass die da höher als in München sind. Und noch viel neuer wäre mir, dass Durchschnittsverdiener in Berlin weniger Miete für die gleiche Wohnung zahlen müssen, als du. Also wieso hast du mehr oder auch nur gleich viel Geld vom Steuerzahler verdient/nötig?


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast nicht nach der Arbeitsmenge gefragt, sondern danach, wieviele Stunden als Überstunden gezählt werden. Und dafür macht die vereinbarte Sollarbeitszeit bei gleicher Arbeitsmenge natürlich DEN Unterschied überhaupt  .


Du hast doch behauptet das Beamte mehr Stunden machen als Arbeitnehmer in der freien Marktwirtschaft.
Auf die Soll bzw Tarifstunden mag das für vereinzelte Berufsgruppen zutreffen.
Aber in der Praxis werden häufig mehr als nur die Tarifstunden abgeleistet.

Es gibt keinen Grund für die besonderen Privilegien von Beamten. Da bleibe ich bei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2022)

Tja und nun rate mal, was ich mit "Sollarbeitstunden" gemeint haben könnte?
a) Sollarbeitsstunden
b) Praxisarbeitsstunden

Und was könnte ich wohl mit ÖD/öffentlicher Dienst gemeint haben?
a) Öffentlicher Dienst
b) freie Marktwirtschaft

  
(vielleicht sollte ich mich auf Putin freuen, russisch rede ich ja scheinbar schon)


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tja und nun rate mal, was ich mit "Sollarbeitstunden" gemeint haben könnte?
> a) Sollarbeitsstunden
> b) Praxisarbeitsstunden


Schrieb ich doch: Sollarbeitsstunden = Tarifarbeitsstunden.
Ich meinte was *gesamt* dabei herauskommt mit den Praxisarbeitsstunden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was könnte ich wohl mit ÖD/öffentlicher Dienst gemeint haben?
> a) Öffentlicher Dienst
> b) freie Marktwirtschaft


Zuerst war aber nur von den Beamten die Rede.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2022)

Hängt halt bei den Stunden davon ab, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt angesammelte Überstunden durch Gleittage wieder abzubauen.










						Berlin will ab kommendem Jahr Lehrkräfte wieder verbeamten
					






					www.rbb24.de


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2022)

Ich geh an der Gesellschaft kaputt, da beschweren sich Gutverdiener, dass sie kein Energiegeld bekommen wie Aufstocker und Azubis einfach nur weil es ungerecht sei wenn das nicht alle bekommen.

Dann geht es dieses Jahr halt mal nur einmal auf die Malediven statt 3 mal. Meine Güte.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2022)

Hab ich da eigentlich einen Knick in der Erinnerung oder hieß es in den Nachrichten in den vergangenen Jahren doch "Der Bundeshaushalt" oder "Der Haushaltsentwurf der Bundesregierung" statt "Lindners Haushalt" dieses Jahr.


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich geh an der Gesellschaft kaputt, da beschweren sich Gutverdiener, dass sie kein Energiegeld bekommen wie Aufstocker und Azubis einfach nur weil es ungerecht sei wenn das nicht alle bekommen.
> 
> Dann geht es dieses Jahr halt mal nur einmal auf die Malediven statt 3 mal. Meine Güte.


So ist das halt...Beamte erwirtschaften nix, schreien aber, wenn Geringverdiener was bekommen, die was erwirtschaften und im Grunde ihr eigenes Energiegeld selbst bezahlen, wovon Im öffentlichen Dienst ja nicht die Rede sein kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> So ist das halt...Beamte erwirtschaften nix, schreien aber, wenn Geringverdiener was bekommen, die was erwirtschaften und im Grunde ihr eigenes Energiegeld selbst bezahlen, wovon Im öffentlichen Dienst ja nicht die Rede sein kann.


Nun ja, das ist mir auch schon wieder viel zu undifferenziert betachtet und polemisch.

Grundsätzlich gilt doch z.B. ohne (verbeamtete) Lehrkraft, die dich unterrichtet, ist es z.B. mit dem späteren erwirtschaften von Werten auch wesentlich schlechter, nur diesen Wert welchen sie da indirekt "erwirtschaftet" (Menschen mit Bildung) genau zu beziffern ist eben deutlich schwieriger, anders als wenn man eben nur in Gütern / klar definierten Dienstleistungsprodukten und deren Umsatz / Gewinn rechnet.

Das gleiche gilt durchaus auch für andere (verbeamtete) Berufsgruppen (Mitarbeiter der Grünflächenämter, oder Straßenbahnmeistereien), aber natürlich gibt es durchaus auch die wo man die effektiv erbrachte Leistung im Verhältnis zu den produzierten Kosten als ehr fraglich betachteten könnte, gerade auf gewisse Verwaltungsbeamte in kleinen Amtsstuben, die mehr damit beschäftigt sind oft übeflüssige Bürokratie zu verwalten, mag das regelmäßiger zutreffen und "erwirtschaften" sie halt absolut nichts...


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> So ist das halt...Beamte erwirtschaften nix, schreien aber, wenn Geringverdiener was bekommen,


Wieso dichtest du plötzlich Beamte in meine Aussage?


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt durchaus auch für andere (verbeamtete) Berufsgruppen (Mitarbeiter der Grünflächenämter, oder Straßenbahnmeistereien), aber natürlich gibt es durchaus auch die wo man die effektiv erbrachte Leistung im Verhältnis zu den produzierten Kosten als ehr fraglich betachteten könnte, gerade auf gewisse Verwaltungsbeamte in kleinen Amtsstuben, die mehr damit beschäftigt sind oft übeflüssige Bürokratie zu verwalten, mag das regelmäßiger zutreffen und "erwirtschaften" sie halt absolut nichts...


Sachbearbeiter leisten auch produktiv Arbeit.  Papierkram  ist nur für die meisten Menschen lästige Arbeit.  Nur verstehe ich nicht, warum sie dafür einen besonderen Beamtenstatus benötigen. Wobei es in den Kommunen auch Angestelle, z.B. Verwaltungsfachangestelle gibt.


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, das ist mir auch schon wieder viel zu undifferenziert betachtet und polemisch.
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt doch z.B. ohne (verbeamtete) Lehrkraft, die dich unterrichtet, ist es z.B. mit dem späteren erwirtschaften von Werten auch wesentlich schlechter, nur diesen Wert welchen sie da indirekt "erwirtschaftet" (Menschen mit Bildung) genau zu beziffern ist eben deutlich schwieriger, anders als wenn man eben nur in Gütern / klar definierten Dienstleistungsprodukten und deren Umsatz / Gewinn rechnet.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt durchaus auch für andere (verbeamtete) Berufsgruppen (Mitarbeiter der Grünflächenämter, oder Straßenbahnmeistereien), aber natürlich gibt es durchaus auch die wo man die effektiv erbrachte Leistung im Verhältnis zu den produzierten Kosten als ehr fraglich betachteten könnte, gerade auf gewisse Verwaltungsbeamte in kleinen Amtsstuben, die mehr damit beschäftigt sind oft übeflüssige Bürokratie zu verwalten, mag das regelmäßiger zutreffen und "erwirtschaften" sie halt absolut nichts...


Wieviele Lehrer kennst du aus deiner Schulzeit, die Dir wirklich was beibringen wollten und nicht nur den Stoff durchgerattert haben, als gäbe es kein Morgen? Mir ist da eventuell nur eine Lehrerin bekannt. Außerdem lässt sich das Konzept der Schule schon bemängeln. Die meisten Fächer braucht man nicht und beim Rest braucht man 70% auch nie wieder.
Grünflächenämter? Was es nicht alles gibt...was machen die denn da? Rasen mähen!?^^


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso dichtest du plötzlich Beamte in meine Aussage?


Das war der einzige hier, der sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt...zudem kenn ich das auch aus dem Bekannten und Verwandtenkreis, das die am lautesten heulen. Was die nicht alles leisten müssen, in ihrer brutalen ausbeuterischen 35 Stundenwochen...


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieviele Lehrer kennst du aus deiner Schulzeit, die Dir wirklich was beibringen wollten und nicht nur den Stoff durchgerattert haben, als gäbe es kein Morgen?


Völlig unerheblicher Einwand, ich kenne auch mehr als genug Einzelhandelskaufläute die "wenig motiviert" wirken, das ändert aber nichts an der Relevanz ihres Berufs und da sie etwas "erwirtschaften".



Eckism schrieb:


> Außerdem lässt sich das Konzept der Schule schon bemängeln. Die meisten Fächer braucht man nicht und beim Rest braucht man 70% auch nie wieder.


Nur weil du nicht Chemiker oder Musiker wirst heißt das nicht das Chemie oder Musik in der Schule zu haben Unsinn wäre.
Sieht man regelmäßig genug im Alltag, wieviel Mist Menschen labern, obwohl sie es alleine aus dem Stoff vom Schulunterricht herraus besser wissen müssten!
Jetzt Stelle man sich mal vor wieviel mehr Personen noch Mist labern würden wenn man es erst gar nicht unterrichten würde...



Eckism schrieb:


> Grünflächenämter? Was es nicht alles gibt...was machen die denn da? Rasen mähen!?^^



Na was denkst du wohl wie die städtischen / öffentlichen Parks & Grünflächen bewirtschaftet werden, oder denkst du das passiert von Zauberhand?
Und ja dazu gehört natürlich durchaus auch das mähen von Rasen, aber das nur ein geringer Teil der auszuführenden Arbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht Chemiker oder Musiker wirst heißt das nicht das Chemie oder Musik in der Schule zu haben Unsinn wäre.
> Sieht man regelmäßig genug im Alltag, wieviel Mist Menschen labern, obwohl sie es alleine aus dem Stoff vom Schulunterricht herraus besser wissen müssten!
> Jetzt Stelle man sich mal vor wieviel mehr Personen noch Mist labern würden wenn man es erst gar nicht unterrichten würde...


Es gibt tatsächlich Fächer oder Bereiche die gefühlt 95% alle Menschen im späteren Berufsleben nicht brauchen.
Algebra und Funktionen z.B. brauchen eigentlich nur diejenigen welche später studieren.
Warum müssen Jungs in der Schule Textilunterricht mitmachen? Und häkeln und stricken lernen?
Die sollten mal lieber Hauswirtschaftsunterricht verpflichtend für alle Schulen einführen.
Wie man einkauft, kocht, Lebensmittel richtig lagert, Wäsche wäscht, die Wohnung sauber hält und mit seinem (wenigen) Geld richtig umgeht. Viele junge Menschen wissen/können das gar nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Fächer oder Bereiche die gefühlt 95% alle Menschen im späteren Berufsleben nicht brauchen.
> Algebra und Funktionen z.B. brauchen eigentlich nur diejenigen welche später studieren.


Nennt sich Allgemeinbildung. 
Ich hab seit der Schule auch kein Latein mehr benötigt, heißt nicht das ich es als Unsinn bezeichnen würde Latein gehabt zu haben.



RyzA schrieb:


> Warum müssen Jungs in der Schule Textilunterricht mitmachen? Und häkeln und stricken lernen?



In welcher Schulform muss man das?
Wir hatten sowas gar nicht an der Schule.

Abgesehen davon, wer häckeln und stricken kann kann sich immerhin selbst Schals und Pulover stricken / Häckeln. 
Ja machen die allerwenigsten heute noch, aber meine Mutter hat z.B. für mich als Kleinkind noch öfter Kleidung gestrickt und vor ein paar Jahren mal noch einen Schal, den trage ich heute noch gerne im Winter.

Davon abgesehen halte ich es absolut nicht für verkehrt wenn auch ein paar allgemeine Alltagsskills beherrscht.
Nähen würde ich z.B.  jeden beibringen, was ich noch von meiner Oma gelernt habe, deren Vater Schneidermeister war.
Ich nähe z.B. regelmäßig meine ausgerissen Knöpfe oder Reißverschlüsse selbst an, gelegentlich auch mal nen Flicken auf irgendwelche alten Pulover für Zuhause, oder Nähte  die aufgerissen sind, günstiger und auch nicht schlechter als dafür jedes mal direkt zum Schneider rennen zu müssen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Die sollten mal lieber Hauswirtschaftsunterricht verpflichtend für alle Schulen einführen.
> Wie man kocht, Lebensmittel richtig lagert, die Wohnung sauber hält und mit seinem (wenigen) Geld richtig umgeht.
> Viele junge Menschen wissen/können das gar nicht.


Ich sage ja nicht das der Inhalt mancher Fächer mal überarbeitet werden sollte und alles was an Stoff noch unterrichtet wird zwingend zeitgemäß ist, da gibt es sicherlich Defizite im Deutschen Schulsystem, aber das ändert doch auch nichts an der durchaus grundsätzlichen Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Dinge.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nennt sich Allgemeinbildung.


Algebra und Funktionen Allgemeinbildung? Eher Fachwissen.  


Nightslaver schrieb:


> In welcher Schulform muss man das?
> Wir hatten sowas gar nicht an der Schule.


Mußten wir in der Realschule (hier in NRW) lernen. Und auch mein Sohn der auf der selben Schule war.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen halte ich es absolut nicht für verkehrt wenn auch ein paar allgemeine Alltagsskills beherrscht.


Das ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. Könnte man ja z.B. im Hauswirtschaftsunterricht mit anschneiden.


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Völlig unerheblicher Einwand, ich kenne auch mehr als genug Einzelhandelskaufläute die "wenig motiviert" wirken, das ändert aber nichts an der Relevanz ihres Berufs und da sie etwas "erwirtschaften".


Die werden von deren Firmen bezahlt, nicht von mir. Dazu klaien sie den Kindern/Jugendlichen die Zeit, in denen sie etwas sinnvolles lernen könnten...weniger Masse, mehr Klasse sozusagen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht Chemiker oder Musiker wirst heißt das nicht das Chemie oder Musik in der Schule zu haben Unsinn wäre.
> Sieht man regelmäßig genug im Alltag, wieviel Mist Menschen labern, obwohl sie es alleine aus dem Stoff vom Schulunterricht herraus besser wissen müssten!
> Jetzt Stelle man sich mal vor wieviel mehr Personen noch Mist labern würden wenn man es erst gar nicht unterrichten würde...


Für so einen Mist ist dann die Ausbildung da...ich sag ja nicht, das man das nicht alles mal gehört haben sollte, aber da reich 1-2 Jahre und nicht 5...Musik ist aber trotzdem der Größte unsinn...und das sage ich nach 15 Jahren Keyboardunterricht in einer Musikschule.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na was denkst du wohl wie die städtischen / öffentlichen Parks & Grünflächen bewirtschaftet werden, oder denkst du das passiert von Zauberhand?
> Und ja dazu gehört natürlich durchaus auch das mähen von Rasen, aber das nur ein geringer Teil der auszuführenden Arbeiten.


Als wenn ich so oft in ner Stadt wäre...fürs Rasen mähen Geld kriegen. Ich dachte immer, das sind solchen Arbeitloseneingliederungssachen.


----------



## blautemple (23. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Als wenn ich so oft in ner Stadt wäre...fürs Rasen mähen Geld kriegen. Ich dachte immer, das sind solchen Arbeitloseneingliederungssachen.


Stimmt, die Grünflächen pflegen sich von ganz alleine, genauso wie sich Glasflächen an Gebäude automatisch reinigen.

Also manchmal...


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Grünflächen pflegen sich von ganz alleine, genauso wie sich Glasflächen an Gebäude automatisch reinigen.
> 
> Also manchmal...


Steht doch da, so Arbeitsloseneingliederungszeug...Rasen mähen und Müllaufsammeln ist jetzt keine Wissenschaft...man macht den Mäher an und schiebt das Ding einfach drüber.^^


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Reichsbürger-Äußerungen: Lehrerin Ruhegehalt aberkannt
					

Laut OVG Rheinland-Pfalz darf einer pensionierten Beamtin, die das Gedankengut von Reichsbürgern aktiv äußert, das Ruhegehalt aberkannt werden.




					www.lto.de
				






Eckism schrieb:


> Steht doch da, so Arbeitsloseneingliederungszeug...Rasen mähen und Müllaufsammeln ist jetzt keine Wissenschaft...man macht den Mäher an und schiebt das Ding einfach drüber.^^



Du solltest dich weniger über normale Angestellte aufregen.
Die Kriminellen sitzen in den Chefetagen der Konzerne. 
Da kassiert ein Manager Millionen im Jahr.


----------



## blautemple (23. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Steht doch da, so Arbeitsloseneingliederungszeug...Rasen mähen und Müllaufsammeln ist jetzt keine Wissenschaft...man macht den Mäher an und schiebt das Ding einfach drüber.^^


Alter...

Ne, da gehört schon deutlich mehr dazu: https://www.ausbildung.de/berufe/gaertner/


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2022)

Das mit "Alter" kannste lassen...ich hab auch Gefühle...ich bin jung, dynamisch, leistingsscheu und beherrsche teilweise Jugendsprache...WTF und so.
 

Das es den Beruf gibt, weiß ich, aber ich dachte eher, das das eher Firmen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das war der einzige hier, der sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt...zudem kenn ich das auch aus dem Bekannten und Verwandtenkreis, das die am lautesten heulen. Was die nicht alles leisten müssen, in ihrer brutalen ausbeuterischen 35 Stundenwochen...


Also zumindest Bundesbeamte haben 41 Stunden und damit mehr als der normale Arbeitnehmer 😅


RyzA schrieb:


> Algebra und Funktionen Allgemeinbildung? Eher Fachwissen.


Was erklären würde warum keiner exponentielles Wachstum rafft wenn x^2 Fachwissen sein soll😂
Ne sorry das muss man wissen, DGLs und Co sind dann schon spezieller😂


----------



## Lotto (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nennt sich Allgemeinbildung.
> Ich hab seit der Schule auch kein Latein mehr benötigt, heißt nicht das ich es als Unsinn bezeichnen würde Latein gehabt zu haben.



Die aufgezwungene 2. Fremdsprache hat nichts mit Allgemeinbildung zu tun und ist die größte Ineffizienz in unserem Bildungssystem (weil dafür auch noch 4 Wochenstunden eingeplant sind, was sonst nur die 3 Hauptfächer schaffen).
Ich habe mittlerweile > 50 ausländische Arbeitskollegen (alle mit Masterabschluss). Die können ihre Muttersprache und Englisch. Mehr brauchst du einfach nicht. Selbst wenn man für ein spanisches Unternehmen arbeiten würde, wenn die international tätig sind bzw. ne internationale Belegschaft haben ist dort sowieso Englisch die Firmensprache.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die aufgezwungene 2. Fremdsprache hat nichts mit Allgemeinbildung zu tun und ist die größte Ineffizienz in unserem Bildungssystem (weil dafür auch noch 4 Wochenstunden eingeplant sind, was sonst nur die 3 Hauptfächer schaffen).
> Ich habe mittlerweile > 50 ausländische Arbeitskollegen (alle mit Masterabschluss). Die können ihre Muttersprache und Englisch. Mehr brauchst du einfach nicht. Selbst wenn man für ein spanisches Unternehmen arbeiten würde, wenn die international tätig sind bzw. ne internationale Belegschaft haben ist dort sowieso Englisch die Firmensprache.


Oh fein, siehste und ich habe neben der "aufgezwungenen zweiten Fremdsprache" sogar mit französisch noch ganz freiwiliig eine dritte gehabt, ahh dieses böse Bildungssystem aber auch...

Sprache ist Kultur und Kultur ist Bildung und Bildung öffnet den Geist für andere Dinge und Sichtweisen und das ist nie verkehrt, selbst wenn man sie später nie mehr benötigt, so wie Latein.

Das merkst du immer wieder wenn du hier bei uns im englischsprachigen Raum unterwegs bist, oder mal öfter privat das "vergnügen" mit englischesprachigen Studenten in Deutschland hattest, wie "verkümmert" der Geist da doch bei nicht wenigen von ihnen ist, alleine dadurch das sie aus reiner Bequemlichkeit nicht in der Lage sind was anderes als englisch zu sprechen.

Es ist und wird nunmal immer ein Unterschied bleiben, ob ich mich als Deutscher mit einem Franzosen nur in englisch, was für beide eine Fremdsprache ist, unterhalten kann, oder auch in französisch und er umgedreht mit einen in deutsch.


----------



## Eckism (23. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also zumindest Bundesbeamte haben 41 Stunden und damit mehr als der normale Arbeitnehmer 😅


Die Leute die ich kennen, haben max. 35 Stunden...und selbst das ist denen zu viel.
Natürlich gibts die Polizisten, die wirklich mies dran sind.

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dem, was "die Regel" sein sollte und wie es tatsächlich ist.
Die letzten Jahre geht bei den ganzen Leuten alles nur noch über Stundenkonto, wo 200 Stunden plus drauf sein müssen, um überhaupt erstmal die erste Überstunde zu machen.^^ Selbstreden wird die erste Überstunde auch erst ab der 201ten Stunde bezahlt...und das auch nur seeeeeehr ungern.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

Mich bewegt aber eher, wie schwach die Regierung im Moment unsere Interessen vertritt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist und wird nunmal immer ein Unterschied bleiben, ob ich mich als Deutscher mit einem Franzosen nur in englisch, was für beide eine Fremdsprache ist, unterhalten kann, oder auch in französisch und er umgedreht mit einen in deutsch.



Gerade bei Franzosen bleibt oft nur französisch, da sich aufgrund alter Konflikte viele Franzosen kein englisch können..



Tschetan schrieb:


> Mich bewegt aber eher, wie schwach die Regierung im Moment unsere Interessen vertritt.



Wen meinst du mit "uns"?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gerade bei Franzosen bleibt oft nur französisch, da sich aufgrund alter Konflikte viele Franzosen kein englisch können..


Das hast du öfter und ist nicht nur in Frankreich eine "Besonderheit".
Schau alleine hier bei uns, durch die Ost- / Westspaltung des Kalten Krieges hast du im Osten ja auch viele ältere Deutsche die kein englisch sprechen können.

Oder in China ist es durchaus auch immer noch abseits von Hotels und den Großstädten bisweilen ziemlich schwierig nur mit englisch weiter zu kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Und viele Westdeutsche werden bevor Putin kommt wohl noch russisch lernen müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mich bewegt aber eher, wie schwach die Regierung im Moment unsere Interessen vertritt.


Wenn mein Interesse der Sieg Russlands wäre würde ich das auch so sehen 😂


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schau alleine hier bei uns, durch die Ost- / Westspaltung des Kalten Krieges hast du im Osten ja auch viele ältere Deutsche die kein englisch sprechen können.


Na meine beiden Großmütter (Sachsen und NRW) hatten die Möglichkeit Englisch zu lernen. Freiwillig und kostenlos in der Schule.


----------



## Lotto (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh fein, siehste und ich habe neben der "aufgezwungenen zweiten Fremdsprache" sogar mit französisch noch ganz freiwiliig eine dritte gehabt, ahh dieses böse Bildungssystem aber auch...
> 
> Sprache ist Kultur und Kultur ist Bildung und Bildung öffnet den Geist für andere Dinge und Sichtweisen und das ist nie verkehrt, selbst wenn man sie später nie mehr benötigt, so wie Latein.
> 
> ...


Hat ja auch niemand behauptet, dass es je nach Person, vorteilhaft sein kann eine 2. Fremdsprache zu können. Es geht darum, dass diese Pflicht ist in der Schule (zumindest wenn man das Abitur anstrebt). Wenn 1% das brauchen können, dann können sie es ja lernen wenn sie wollen. Mit Allgemeinbildung hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun. Das ist Spezialbildung.
Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Umfeld der die in der Schule aufgezwungene Sprache jemals benutzt hat. Einzig die mit Latein meinten, dass es bei Fremdwörtern etc. hilfreich sein kann, weil die teilweise dem lateinischen entspringen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Umfeld der die in der Schule aufgezwungene Sprache jemals benutzt hat. Einzig die mit Latein meinten, dass es bei Fremdwörtern etc. hilfreich sein kann, weil die teilweise dem lateinischen entspringen.


Auch wenn das nur 3 Jahre sind - man lernt zumindest die Grundlagen. Ich bereue das jetzt nicht, denn manchmal hilft es mir.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

Da zeigt sich doch glatt mal wieder das selbst bei Fridays for Future einige idiologisch kaputte Menschen ihren eigenen Rassismus und ihre eigene Diskriminierung gerne als "gerechten Kampf"  tarnen möchten:



> Die Klimaaktivisten hatten ihre die Absage damit begründet, dass sie "gerade bei diesem globalen Streik auf ein antikolonialistisches und antirassistisches Narrativ setzen". Weiter heißt es in dem Schreiben, dass *weiße Menschen keine Dreadlocks tragen sollten, "da sie sich einen Teil einer anderen Kultur aneigneten* ohne die systematische Unterdrückung dahinter zu erleben".











						Ausgeladen wegen Dreadlocks: Bistum Hildesheim distanziert sich
					

"Fridays for Future" Hannover hat den Auftritt von Ronja Maltzahn beim Klimaprotest am Freitag abgesagt - weil sie Dreadlocks hat. Das Bistum Hildesheim übt Kritik an dieser Entscheidung.




					www.ndr.de
				




Man sollte sich wirklich endlich mal von dem verdammten überholten Narativ verabschieden das die Rassisten und Menschenfeinde vor allen nur auf der rechten Seite des politischen Spektrums sitzen würden.
Wir haben auf beiden Seiten des politischen Spektrums definitiv immer wieder ein eklatantes Problem mit Rassisten und Menschen die davon träumen andere ganz offen nach ihren eigenen Vorstellungen diskrimieren zu dürfen!


----------



## Poulton (23. März 2022)

Wird hier gerade Zeder und Mordio geschrien, weil es gewagt wurde, den Leuten mal Bildung angedeihen zu lassen, z.B. in Form einer weiteren Fremdsprache?
Zurück auf die Bäume mit euch...


			https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6e/2d/1e/6e2d1eb437b9a5ef6ed69abfbee2bda3.jpg


----------



## Lotto (23. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nur 3 Jahre sind - man lernt zumindest die Grundlagen. Ich bereue das jetzt nicht, denn manchmal hilft es mir.


Also ich war Stufenbester in Spanisch (von 50 Schülern die Spanisch hatten, die anderen 70 haben Französisch gewählt, Latein gab es nicht zur Auswahl)  damals (also nicht faul bei irgendwelchen Fächern die ich nicht mochte). Ist nahezu alles weg. Könnte nichtmal mehr zwei Sätze am Stück sagen. Die Zeitformen sind auch komplett weg. 23 Jahre seit Abitur und nie auch nur ein Wort Spanisch gebraucht, da wird halt Platz im Hirn gemacht für andere Dinge. Der unnütze Kram fliegt halt als erstes raus.
Und das war mir damals schon bewusst das ich das nie brauchen werde, da ich schon wusste das ich in Richtung MINT gehen werde.


Poulton schrieb:


> Wird hier gerade Zeder und Mordio geschrien, weil es gewagt wurde, den Leuten mal Bildung angedeihen zu lassen, z.B. in Form einer weiteren Fremdsprache?
> Zurück auf die Bäume mit euch...
> 
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6e/2d/1e/6e2d1eb437b9a5ef6ed69abfbee2bda3.jpg


Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Pflicht- und Wahlfach. Ich sage nicht das man es nicht anbieten soll, aber dann doch bitte freiwillig und dann Alternativen anbieten die keine 2. Fremdsprache sind. Es geht also darum einfach was zu lernen was einen auch persönlich weiter bringt (bzw. am besten die Mehrheit). Und das tut eine 2. Fremdsprache nunmal in keinster Weise, es ist und bleibt spezielles Wissen.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn mein Interesse der Sieg Russlands wäre würde ich das auch so sehen



Scholz hatte es in der Hand die Situation zu entschärfen, ist mein Standpunkt, aber es gibt auch genug andere Probleme die gelöst werden müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scholz hatte es in der Hand die Situation zu entschärfen, ist mein Standpunkt, aber es gibt auch genug andere Probleme die gelöst werden müssen.


Durch mehr Waffen will er die Situation doch verschärfen.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch mehr Waffen will er die Situation doch verschärfen.


Schön ist ja auch das man ein " Sondervermögen" gefunden hat, für Waffen.
Zur Entlastung von Bedürftigen findet man nie etwas.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schön ist ja auch das man ein " Sondervermögen" gefunden hat, für Waffen.
> Zur Entlastung von Bedürftigen findet man nie etwas.


SPD - das ist die Partei, die immer höhere Staatsausgaben und höhere Steuern will. Was dann mit der Kohle passiert sehen wir jetzt.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> SPD - das ist die Partei, die immer höhere Staatsausgaben und höhere Steuern will. Was dann mit der Kohle passiert sehen wir jetzt.


Komisch, die Union findet auch immer höhere Steuern, zumindest solange du nicht "Mittelstandsbürger" vom Format eines Friedrich Merz und "noch ärmer" bist...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komisch, die Union findet auch immer höhere Steuern, zumindest solange du nicht "Mittelstandsbürger" vom Format eines Friedrich Merz und "noch ärmer" bist...


Richtig, macht aber die SPD keinen Deut besser.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, macht aber die SPD keinen Deut besser.


Sag ich auch nicht, scheint aber ganz eindeutig eben kein ausschließliches SPD Problem zu sein, warum also da explizit auf die SPD verweisen wollen, wo es ganz klar ein Problem von Bessergestelten zu Schlechtergestelten zu sein scheint und somit völlig egal des politisch sortierten Spektrums...


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scholz hatte es in der Hand die Situation zu entschärfen, ist mein Standpunkt, aber es gibt auch genug andere Probleme die gelöst werden müssen.


Also Scholz hätte den Chamberlain machen sollen? Hat ja das letzte mal gut funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was erklären würde warum keiner exponentielles Wachstum rafft wenn x^2 Fachwissen sein soll😂


Genau. Hat man ja auch schon bei Big "C" gesehen.  



Lotto schrieb:


> Es geht also darum einfach was zu lernen was einen auch persönlich weiter bringt (bzw. am besten die Mehrheit). Und das tut eine 2. Fremdsprache nunmal in keinster Weise, es ist und bleibt spezielles Wissen.


Ich behaupte mal, dass es nicht verkehrt ist, in der Schule Englisch gelernt zu haben. Damit hat man immer wieder im Leben zu tun, weil es einfach eine sehr weit verbreitete Sprache ist.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also Scholz hätte den Chamberlain machen sollen? Hat ja das letzte mal gut funktioniert.


 Ich denke wenn man als Regierung eine Garantiemacht ist, sollte man  seine eigenen Beschlüsse / Vorgaben umsetzten/ durchsetzten.
Wie will man sonst glaubwürdig sein?
Gleichzeitig sollte man seine eigenen Interessen und die seiner Bürger vertreten.

Ich sehe nicht wie wegbrechende Arbeitsplätze, Inflation und kriselnde Wirtschaft, irgendein Interesse der Bevölkerung deckt?


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also ich war Stufenbester in Spanisch (von 50 Schülern die Spanisch hatten, die anderen 70 haben Französisch gewählt, Latein gab es nicht zur Auswahl)  damals (also nicht faul bei irgendwelchen Fächern die ich nicht mochte). Ist nahezu alles weg. Könnte nichtmal mehr zwei Sätze am Stück sagen. Die Zeitformen sind auch komplett weg. 23 Jahre seit Abitur und nie auch nur ein Wort Spanisch gebraucht, da wird halt Platz im Hirn gemacht für andere Dinge.



Man muss eine Sprache halt ab und zu auffrischen bzw. anwenden um selbst Sätze bilden zu können.
Das verstehen beim Lesen und Hören bleibt aber sehr gut erhalten.

Und im Urlaub kann man die Basissätze auch noch anwenden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht wie wegbrechende Arbeitsplätze, Inflation und kriselnde Wirtschaft, irgendein Interesse der Bevölkerung deckt?



Und wer ist daran Schuld?
=> Putin


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss eine Sprache halt ab und zu auffrischen bzw. anwenden um selbst Sätze bilden zu können.
> Das verstehen beim Lesen und Hören bleibt aber sehr gut erhalten.
> 
> Und im Urlaub kann man die Basissätze auch noch anwenden.
> ...


Wobei die von uns eingeführten Sanktionen von uns kommen - und uns eben auch selbst schaden.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Aber nur wenig. Der Schaden lässt sich für uns deutlich besser ausgleichen als für Russland.








						Droht Deutschland wegen des Ukraine-Krieges die Rezession?
					

Wie wirkt sich Russlands Krieg gegen die Ukraine auf die deutsche Konjunktur aus? Fachleute werden pessimistischer: Steigende Energiepreise erhöhen den Inflationsdruck, Störungen der Lieferketten belasten Konzerne. Von Thomas Spinnler.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Und die Energiepreise sind schon letztes Jahr gestiegen.

Wichtig bleibt nun ein schneller Umstieg auf erneuerbare Energien und bei Engpässen Energiesparen.


----------



## Lotto (23. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass es nicht verkehrt ist, in der Schule Englisch gelernt zu haben. Damit hat man immer wieder im Leben zu tun, weil es einfach eine sehr weit verbreitete Sprache ist.


Ja Englisch verpflichtend als erste Fremdsprache macht ja auch Sinn, weil sich das als Weltsprache durchgesetzt hat. Das braucht jeder, selbst hier Deutschland braucht man es täglich in irgendeiner Art und Weise.
Darum geht es ja gerade: eine Sprache macht halt nur Sinn wenn man diese auch wirklich anwenden und brauchen kann. Das ändert auch nichts wenn Englisch für dich z.B. zweite Fremdsprache wäre, was aber in Deutschland nicht die Regel ist, sondern nur wenn man hierher migriert und Deutsch damit die erste Fremdsprache ist. Und sobald man Englisch kann ist das Lernen weiterer Sprachen nur sinnvoll wenn man längere Zeit in einem Land leben möchte wo das Muttersprache ist. Ansonsten ist der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor einfach nur unglaublich schlecht.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass es nicht verkehrt ist, in der Schule Englisch gelernt zu haben.


Zweite Fremdsprache...
Englisch ist die erste


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man als Regierung eine Garantiemacht ist, sollte man seine eigenen Beschlüsse / Vorgaben umsetzten/ durchsetzten.


Garantiemacht 
Also im Zweifel Russland oder die Ukraine militärisch zu etwas zwingen


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zweite Fremdsprache...
> Englisch ist die erste


Achso, stimmt. Nicht richtig gelesen. 

Ich hatte mal Französisch als zweite Fremdsprache. Mochte ich nicht und habe ich nach einen Jahr abgewählt.
Lag aber auch an der komischen Lehrerin. So ein alte Drache.

Ich kann nur zwei Sprachen. Meine Muttersprache und Englisch. Und ein paar Sätze & Vokabeln aus anderen Sprachen. Wäre mein Gedächtnis besser würde ich mich das alles vielleicht eher merken.
Aber notwendig ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wer ist daran Schuld?
> => Putin


Nicht nur, aber ganz definitiv auch eindeutig mit.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Garantiemacht
> Also im Zweifel Russland oder die Ukraine militärisch zu etwas zwingen



Deutschland entscheidet doch, wen wir finanziell und politisch unterstützen? Sind wir nicht die "Chefs" in der EU?
Haben dazu nicht 8 Jahre gereicht? 
Klar sind jetzt die anderen Schuld, aber wer ist schuld das Deutschland keiner mehr ernst nimmt ?
Wenn das gesagte und unterschriebene Wort nicht zählt?
Ich habe bis jetzt mit fast allem Recht behalten .
Ab heute dürfen wir dann Rubel eintauschen,  um unsere Rohstoffe zu bezahlen und unsere Lieferungen werden immer teurer, in China und Indien günstiger und die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit und unsere Arbeitsplätze bleibt auf der Strecke.









						Industrie warnt vor Abwanderung wegen hoher Energiepreise
					

Die Industrie in Deutschland schlägt Alarm: Zahlreiche mittelständische Unternehmen klagen über die hohen Energiepreise. Für einige könnte es existenzbedrohend werden. Abwanderung könnte drohen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Um welchen Wert potenziert es sich, wenn wir kein Gas mehr erhalten? 

Ich hätte mir nie vorstellen können Frau Merkel nachzutrauern, auch wenn es nur die kleine Hoffnung ist, das es mit ihr nicht eskaliert wäre.
Ändert aber auch nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Daher halt erneuerbare Energien.

Deren Ausbau hat Merkel 16 Jahre lang verschlafen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir nie vorstellen können Frau Merkel nachzutrauern, auch wenn es nur die kleine Hoffnung ist, das es mit ihr nicht eskaliert wäre.



An der Eskalation ist nur Putin schuld.








						Putins Wahrheit
					

Enttäuschte Erwartungen, geplatzte Träume, das Ende der Illusionen – seit dem Krieg gegen die Ukraine hat sich das Bild von Präsident Putin und seiner Politik grundlegend verändert.




					www.zdf.de
				




Der Krieg wurde jahrelang vorbereitet.








						Endstation Krieg - Das Scheitern der Diplomatie
					

Vier Wochen schon dauert der Krieg in der Ukraine. Städte werden verwüstet, Zivilisten getötet, Millionen sind auf der Flucht. Wie konnte es zu diesem Krieg mitten in Europa kommen?




					www.zdf.de
				




Wir hätten sogar viel eher reagieren müssen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Um welchen Wert potenziert es sich, wenn wir kein Gas mehr erhalten?











						Notfallplan: Wer als Erstes auf Gas verzichten müsste
					

Bei einem Stopp russischer Lieferungen könnte das Gas nicht mehr für alle reichen. Wem dreht der Staat dann den Hahn zu? Das regelt der Notfallplan Gas. Dessen erste Stufe wurde nun ausgerufen. Was bedeutet das? Von Till Bücker.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Daher halt erneuerbare Energien.


Wobei deren Ausbau massiv durch Bürokratie blockiert wird.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht nur, aber ganz definitiv auch eindeutig mit.



Weshalb ist Deutschland in Jugoslawien mitmarschiert ? Wie lange wurde Jugoslawien bombardiert und wie hoch war die Zahl der Toten Zivilisten? 
Glücklicherweise fehlt Scholz jede kriegerische Ambition .


"Sogar Gegner des Irak-Krieges sichern sich gern gegen den Vorwurf des Pazifismus ab, indem sie betonen, dass sie den NATO-Krieg gegen Jugoslawien ja für richtig hielten - schließlich hätte im Kosovo ein Genozid gedroht, so SPD-Generalsekretär Olaf Scholz."









						Bosnien, Kosovo, Irak - Der rote Faden
					

Das Gemeinsame im Verschiedenen




					www.freitag.de


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei deren Ausbau massiv durch Bürokratie blockiert wird.



Und wer war dafür verantwortlich? Die CDU/CSU. 
Z.B. durch 10H Regel in Bayern.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (23. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir nie vorstellen können Frau Merkel nachzutrauern, auch wenn es nur die kleine Hoffnung ist, das es mit ihr nicht eskaliert wäre.


Frau Merkel hätte sicher lachend Nord Stream2 mit Putin eingeweiht...nicht.
Du suchst die Schuldigen überall,nur auf Putin lässt du kein Wort.
In welcher Welt lebst du?Oder doch nur ein Ossi welcher der DDR nachtrauert und jetzt den ehemaligen großen Bruder verteidigen will?


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Hier findest du die Antwort:









						Russische Propaganda im Netz: Die Armee der Trolle
					

Hunderte Kommentare mit ähnlichem Inhalt und anonyme Profile, die hyperaktiv zum Krieg gegen die Ukraine twittern: Russland hat offenkundig wieder Trolle in die digitale Schlacht geschickt. Von Patrick Gensing.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht die "Chefs" in der EU?


Die EU ist nicht die UdSSR und Deutschland nicht Russland.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Daher halt erneuerbare Energien.
> 
> Deren Ausbau hat Merkel 16 Jahre lang verschlafen.
> 
> ...



Ok, lassen wir das so stehen.
Was hat unsere Regierung unternommen, um in unserem Sinn zu deeskalieren ?
Welche Vorschläge ?
Sind wir unseren Verpflichtungen nachgekommen?


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Welche Verpflichtungen hätten wir denn? 
Gar keine.

Russland hat die Pflicht sich ans Völkerrecht und die EMRK zu halten.


----------



## Poulton (23. März 2022)

Wird das jetzt ein weitere Ukraine-Thread?


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Generaldebatte: Ende der Gemeinsamkeiten
					

Der russische Angriffskrieg auf die Ukraine bestimmt auch die Debatte im Bundestag. Doch die Einigkeit der ersten Tage ist verflogen. Das liegt auch am Geld. Von Hans-Joachim Vieweger.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Und in der EU hat man mal wieder die Gelegenheit verpennt die Massentierhaltung zu verbieten.








						Kommentar: Der Krieg als Vorwand für Rückschritte
					

Durch den Ukraine-Krieg fällt einer der größten Exporteure landwirtschaftlicher Güter weg. Weniger Fleisch und ein Umdenken im Anbau wären deshalb jetzt wichtig, meint Holger Beckmann. Doch die EU-Agrarminister verharren in alten Mustern.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Frau Merkel hätte sicher lachend Nord Stream2 mit Putin eingeweiht...nicht.
> Du suchst die Schuldigen überall,nur auf Putin lässt du kein Wort.
> In welcher Welt lebst du?Oder doch nur ein Ossi welcher der DDR nachtrauert und jetzt den ehemaligen großen Bruder verteidigen will?



Ist das Problem mit eurer Sozialisation. 
Ihr seht immer noch überall Kommunisten, aber Russland ist ein Kapitalistischer Staat und da noch nicht einmal der schlimmste mit denen wir Handel treiben. 
Euren Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber können wir uns nach Corona solche Abenteuer leisten?

Ich meine es betrifft viele Bereiche der Wirtschaft .
Dachlatten sind die neuen Goldbarren und Nägel fangen an Mangelware zu werden.
Schon letztes Jahr haben Hausbaufirmen teilweise ihre Arbeit eingestellt, weil durch steigenden Preise die Kalkulation hinfällig wurde.
Jetzt gehen sie richtig durch die Decke.
Ich kenne Leute die fahren über 100km zur Arbeit und das gleiche zurück.
Die können  zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kenne Keute did fahren über 100km zur Arbeit und das gleiche zurück.
> Die können  zu Hause bleiben.



HomeOffice war ja schon bei Corona die Lösung.

Sowohl bei den hohen Infektionszahlen, als auch den hohen Spritpreisen war es also ein Fehler die HomeOffice-Pflicht abzuschaffen. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Schon letztes Jahr haben Hausbaufirmen teilweise ihre Arbeit eingestellt, weil durch steigenden Preise die Kalkulation hinfällig wurde.



Im Vergleich zur Situation in der Ukraine sind das hier Luxusprobleme.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> HomeOffice war ja schon bei Corona die Lösung.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Vergleich zur Situation in der Ukraine sind das hier Luxusprobleme.



Klar, Einzelhandel und Handwerker arbeiten von zu Hause und was in der ^kraine ist, kannst du gerne der Verkäuferin erzählen, die im Niedriglohnsektor unterwegs ist und dabei auf ihr Auto angewiesen ist.
Bin mal gespannt wie unsere Regierung diese Probleme in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Auch ein Auto wird bei steigenden Spritpreisen bald Luxus sein.

Daher muss der ÖPNV ausgebaut werden.

Da sind dann auch autofreie Innenstädte kein Problem mehr:








						Wir wollen deutlich weniger Autoverkehr innerhalb des Berliner S-Bahn-Rings.
					

Angesichts von Klimawandel und nach wie vor zu vielen Unfallopfern brauchen wir eine echte Verkehrswende und eine gerechte Aufteilung des öffentlichen Raums. Es geht um mehr Platz für alle, die sich klimafreundlich fortbewegen und gesund leben wollen.



					volksentscheid-berlin-autofrei.de


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch ein Auto wird bei steigenden Spritpreisen bald Luxus sein.
> 
> Daher muss der ÖPNV ausgebaut werden.
> 
> ...



Yep, Bernau hat zB seit 55 Jahren einen 20min Takt nach Berlin und die Bevölkerung hat sich wesentlich vergrößert.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Bei der S46 im Südosten ist es genauso.

Wobei das an Brandenburg liegt, dass die SBahnen nur im 20 min Takt finanzieren will.


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

Dafür aber Mieten von 13 Euro pro qm....
Auf jeden Fall wollen sie das jetzt verändern, vielleicht weil schon in Bernau der Zug voll ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In welcher Schulform muss man das?
> Wir hatten sowas gar nicht an der Schule.



Wir hatten Nähen in der Grundschule, aber nur wenige Stunden lang. Also einfach nur zwei Stoffstücken verbinden oder einen Knopf festmachen - was absolut jeder gebrauchen kann, um mal ein Kleidungsstück zu reparieren.




RyzA schrieb:


> Algebra und Funktionen Allgemeinbildung? Eher Fachwissen.



Als Grundlage für Physik und Chemie unverzichtbar, teilweise auch für Wirtschaft und Geometrie anwendbar. In der Hauptschule kann man vielleicht damit durchkommen sein, sowas nur Anekdotenhaft vorzutragen, aber von höheren Bildungszweigen kann man erwarten, dass den Schülern ein Verständnis für derartige Themengebiete, die auch mehrere Lehrberufe und schlicht das "Bürger sein" betreffen, beigebracht wird und um das in Übungen zu verpacken, muss man auch Gleichungssysteme umstellen können.




Lotto schrieb:


> Also ich war Stufenbester in Spanisch (von 50 Schülern die Spanisch hatten, die anderen 70 haben Französisch gewählt, Latein gab es nicht zur Auswahl)  damals (also nicht faul bei irgendwelchen Fächern die ich nicht mochte). Ist nahezu alles weg. Könnte nichtmal mehr zwei Sätze am Stück sagen. Die Zeitformen sind auch komplett weg. 23 Jahre seit Abitur und nie auch nur ein Wort Spanisch gebraucht, da wird halt Platz im Hirn gemacht für andere Dinge. Der unnütze Kram fliegt halt als erstes raus.
> Und das war mir damals schon bewusst das ich das nie brauchen werde, da ich schon wusste das ich in Richtung MINT gehen werde.
> 
> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Pflicht- und Wahlfach. Ich sage nicht das man es nicht anbieten soll, aber dann doch bitte freiwillig und dann Alternativen anbieten die keine 2. Fremdsprache sind. Es geht also darum einfach was zu lernen was einen auch persönlich weiter bringt (bzw. am besten die Mehrheit). Und das tut eine 2. Fremdsprache nunmal in keinster Weise, es ist und bleibt spezielles Wissen.



Ich musste als zweite Sprache Französisch nehmen, war definitiv nicht Stufenbester und konnte selbst damals kaum fehlefreie Sätze bilden. Aber ich stelle auch Jahre später immer mal wieder, gerade im Urlaub, überrascht fest, dass lesend immer noch etwas hängen geblieben ist, was mich auch weiter bringt. Sogar in anderen romanischen Sprachen. Und gerade im Mittelmeerraum können Leute, die keine zweite Fremdsprache hatten, meistens kein Englisch (und die, die eine hatten, öfters auch nicht) und vor allem sind Ettiketten, Schilder, etc. genauso selten mehrsprachig, wie bei uns.

Ist auf alle Fälle sinnvoller, als große Teile dessen was ich über deutsche Literatur, Musik oder Kunst lernen musste.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wer ist daran Schuld?
> => Putin



Nö. Schäuble und Scholz sowie in geringerem Maße ihre europäischen Amtskollegen. Putin pumpt kein Geld in deutsche Märkte; die Inflation ist von der EZB gemacht. Und das ja sogar seit bald 1,5 Jahrzehnten hochoffiziell. Und die Groko hat systematisch dafür gesorgt, dass von dieser Geldquelle nur die oberen 5-10% der Gesellschaft systematisch profitieren können sowie der Rest der oberen ~30-40% ein Bisschen (vor allem über Immobilienbesitz), während die breite Masse komplett leer ausgeht und die höheren Preise überall da zu spüren bekommt, wo sie mal den Bessergestelten begegnet. Die Armutsberichte sprechen da seit langem sehr deutlich die gleiche Sprache, wie simpelste VWL.

(Womit obiger Exkurs ins Bildungssystem wieder ans Thema des Threads angeknüpft wäre: Wenn die Schule nicht schafft, solches Wissen zu vermitteln, weil nicht einmal simple Rechnungen verstanden werden, dann können die späteren Bürger auch nicht darüber urteilen, ob die Regierung ihren Job gemacht haben und wählen die Idioten alle vier Jahre aufs neue.)




Poulton schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt ein weitere Ukraine-Thread?



Offtopic einfach melden. Propaganda-Schleudern nutzen jede nicht vorhandene Gelegenheit, um ihren misst zu verbreiten.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Grundlage für Physik und Chemie unverzichtbar, teilweise auch für Wirtschaft und Geometrie anwendbar. In der Hauptschule kann man vielleicht damit durchkommen sein, sowas nur Anekdotenhaft vorzutragen, aber von höheren Bildungszweigen kann man erwarten, dass den Schülern ein Verständnis für derartige Themengebiete, die auch mehrere Lehrberufe und schlicht das "Bürger sein" betreffen, beigebracht wird und um das in Übungen zu verpacken, muss man auch Gleichungssysteme umstellen können.


Keine Sorge Gleichungen umstellen kann ich noch. Ich war auch nicht auf der Hauptschule.
Vielleicht mag Schulalgebra noch eher Verwendung finden. Gerade in handwerklich-technischen Berufen.
Aber Funktionen berechnen nicht. Sowas kommt auch erst in der Oberstufe dran.
Mit Allgemeinbildung hat das nichts mehr zu tun. 
Es ging mir auch darum was man im Alltag anwendet. Und das sind häufig eben nur Grundrechenarten, Dreisatz und Prozentrechnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Gleichungen umstellen kann ich noch. Ich war auch nicht auf der Hauptschule.
> Vielleicht mag Schulalgebra noch eher Verwendung finden. Gerade in handwerklich-technischen Berufen.
> Aber Funktionen berechnen nicht. Sowas kommt auch erst in der Oberstufe dran.
> Mit Allgemeinbildung hat das nichts mehr zu tun.
> Es ging mir auch darum was man im Alltag anwendet. Und das sind häufig eben nur Grundrechenarten, Dreisatz und Prozentrechnen.


Das sind alles Dinge, die man im Alltag gebrauchen kann. Mathe ist wesentlich sinnvoller als Religion in der Schule.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Religion hatte ich früher gerne gemacht und eine 1 drin gehabt.
Aber rückblickend auf mein Leben hat mir die Kirche nicht viel gebracht.
Wobei ich aber der Meinung bin das Hoffnung und Glaube (über)lebenswichtig sind.
Woran der Mensch auch immer glauben will.


----------



## Eckism (24. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar, Einzelhandel und Handwerker arbeiten von zu Hause und was in der ^kraine ist, kannst du gerne der Verkäuferin erzählen, die im Niedriglohnsektor unterwegs ist und dabei auf ihr Auto angewiesen ist.
> Bin mal gespannt wie unsere Regierung diese Probleme in den Griff bekommt.


Ich könnte von meinem Arbeitslosengeld erstmal richtig schön blau machen...wenn man die Kosten für die Arbeit abzieht hab ich sogar mehr.^^
Ein Jahr Pause wollte ich eh mal machen.


----------



## Tschetan (24. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich könnte von meinem Arbeitslosengeld erstmal richtig schön blau machen...wenn man die Kosten für die Arbeit abzieht hab ich sogar mehr.^^
> Ein Jahr Pause wollte ich eh mal machen.



 Sicher, aber ich habe gerade 1000 Litrr Heizöl gekauft für rund 1750 Euro. In unserem 2. Haus, wollten sich ein paar Ukrainer aus Kiew einmieten und die sollen ja nicht frieren.
Im Durchschnitt benötigt man für die Hütte rund 2000 Liter . Wären rund 300 Euro im Monat für Warm Wasser und Heizung.
Wer kann sich das leisten?
Ich weiß nicht ob Zuschläge von 200 Euro  wie unsere Regierung wohl plant, ausreichen um diese Probleme zu lindern?
Am Ende machen sie mit der Situation noch Kohle, weil ja MwSt und Umweltsteuer, mit dem Öl und Benzinpreisrn steigen. 
Richtig gut wie schnell unsere Regierung da reagiert und schaltet, trotz "Sondervermögen".


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Propaganda-Schleudern nutzen jede nicht vorhandene Gelegenheit, um ihren misst zu verbreiten.



Ich lasse den Satz einfach mal so stehen.

Es wäre sicher gut,  wenn sich unsere neue Regierung ein wenig mehr mit dem Thema Bildung auseinandersetzen 
würde.


----------



## Eckism (24. März 2022)

@Tschetan 
Wenn man 2 Häuser hat, kanns einem sooo schlecht nicht gehen.
Klar isses blöd, das der Kram jetzt teurer ist/wird, da muss man halt selbst die Preise erhöhen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klar isses blöd, das der Kram jetzt teurer ist/wird, da muss man halt selbst die Preise erhöhen.


Nur versucht die Regierung ja, dies zu verhindern durch Mietpreisbremse und Co.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur versucht die Regierung ja, dies zu verhindern durch Mietpreisbremse und Co.


Es sollten sich auch Geringverdiener noch Mietwohnungen leisten können.
Andernfalls muß der Staat eben einspringen durch Wohngeld etc.


----------



## Tschetan (24. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> @Tschetan
> Wenn man 2 Häuser hat, kanns einem sooo schlecht nicht gehen.
> Klar isses blöd, das der Kram jetzt teurer ist/wird, da muss man halt selbst die Preise erhöhen.



Da gebe ich dir recht und meine Situation sehe ich immer noch als privilegiert an, aber ich kenne genug die kein Haus geerbt haben und da ist die Situation wesentlich brenzliger.
Preise erhöhen? 😉
Wir wollten sie zum Teil auch umsonst da wohnen lassen.
Wäre ja schön wenn die Bundesregierung etwas verabschieden würde, wo man Vermietern eine normale Miete für die Bereitstellung von Wohnraum zahlen würde.
Ich könnte zB 4 Personen aufnehmen. Ortsübluche Miete, OK.
Bestimmt kommt aber wieder etwas wo man Unsummen in den Rachen von Investoren wirft, wo pro Flüchtling ein erkleckliches Sümmchen bezahlt wird.

"Für einen Wohnplatz mit Vollverpflegung zahlt die Öffentliche Hand in einer Unterkunft am Brebacher Weg (Marzahn Hellersdorf) 43,11 Euro pro Kopf und Tag. Am Schwalbenweg (Treptow-Köpenick) beträgt der Satz 45,97 Euro und in der Lietzenburger Straße (Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf) 60,81 Euro."





__





						Die Betreiber von Flüchtlingsunterkünften kassieren zu viel Miete - B.Z. – Die Stimme Berlins
					

Die öffentliche Hand zahlt Fantasie-Preise für die Unterbringung von Asylbewerbern. Eine Kontrolle dieser Ausgaben findet nicht statt, kritisiert Gunnar Schupelius.




					www.bz-berlin.de
				




Theoretisch könnte ich locker 8 Leute unterbringen.

Da sollte sich die Regierung endlich mal vernünftige Regelungen und Gesetzte einfallen lassen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur versucht die Regierung ja, dies zu verhindern durch Mietpreisbremse und Co.


 Ich bin dafür.
Jeder soll sein Geld verdienen, aber es sollte Grenzen geben.
Ich sehe Mieten zum überwiegenden Teil als unproduktives Kapital und das zieht Geld in die Taschen weniger Leute ab.
Dazu zahlen sie wenig Steuern, weil im Endeffekt immer neue Häuser gekauft werden und nie Gewinne zum versteuern vorhanden sind.
Die Bundesrrgierung hat so viele Felder zur Betätigung und überall besteht dringender Bedarf.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Für einen Wohnplatz mit Vollverpflegung zahlt die Öffentliche Hand in einer Unterkunft am Brebacher Weg (Marzahn Hellersdorf) 43,11 Euro pro Kopf und Tag. Am Schwalbenweg (Treptow-Köpenick) beträgt der Satz 45,97 Euro und in der Lietzenburger Straße (Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf) 60,81 Euro."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider absolut kein neues Problem...
Auch 2015 haben Vermieter für Flüchtlingsunterkünfte schon fleißigen Reihbach auf Kosten der Bürger und Flüchtenden, mit deutlich zu hohen Mieten, gemacht.
Ein Armutszeugnis das es 7 Jahre später nicht einen Deut besser ausschaut.

Was anderes, die Ampel hat ihr "Energie-Entlastungspaket vorgestellt:



> Die Menschen in Deutschland sollen wegen steigender Preise *im laufenden Jahr einmalig mit einer Energiepreispauschale von 300 Euro über die Einkommensteuer *entlastet werden. Das *teilte FDP-Chef Christian Lindner in Berlin mit*.
> ...
> Zudem hat sich die Koalition auf eine* Absenkung der Energiesteuer auf Kraftstoffe für drei Monate* geeinigt. Benzin soll demnach um 30 Cent billiger werden, Diesel soll um 14 Cent steuerlich entlastet werden. Daneben will die Koalition auch *für 90 Tage ein Ticket für 9 Euro pro Monat für den Öffentlichen Personennahverkehr* einführen. Dazu sollen die Länder entsprechende Mittel bekommen, wie die Spitzen von SPD, Grünen und FDP am Donnerstag mitteilten.
> 
> *Familien sollen ebenfalls entlastet werden*: Sie sollen einen *Einmalbonus in Höhe von 100 Euro pro Kind* erhalten. Das Geld soll auf den Kinderfreibetrag angerechnet werden.



Da haben die besser situierten Maulköpfe und die FDP wieder ihren Willen bekommen...
Wer die Entlastung auf Grund seines besseren Einkommens im Grunde nicht benötigt bekommt sie trotzdem und wer wenig verdient dem helfen die 300 Euro Einkommensteuerentlastung für Energie erstmal auch wenig...

Das einzige Gute was man dem Paket im Grunde abringen könnte wäre die 9 Euro ÖPNV-Monatskarte für bis zu 3 Monate, der Rest ist im Grunde fast nur wieder ein Geschenkpaket für sowieso schon Besserverdiende, Armutszeugnis ist das, nicht mehr, aber sicher kein "Beweis für die Handlungsfähigkeit der Ampel" wie es Lindner wieder verkaufen möchte...









						Energie-Entlastungspaket für Bürger: Worauf sich die Ampel geeinigt hat
					

Angesichts steigender Energiepreise haben die Ampel-Spitzen ein Entlastungspaket beschlossen. Das Paket soll Bürger und Unternehmen entlasten.




					web.de


----------



## Eckism (24. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur versucht die Regierung ja, dies zu verhindern durch Mietpreisbremse und Co.


Man muss es mit der Miete ja auch nicht gleich übertreiben...siehe z.B. München, wo man seine Organe verticken muss, um ne kleine Bude bezahlen zu können...ich zahl 580€ Warm für 120qm...und mein Vermieter ist immer noch nicht verhungert.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht und meine Situation sehe ich immer noch als privilegiert an, aber ich kenne genug die kein Haus geerbt haben und da ist die Situation wesentlich brenzliger.
> Preise erhöhen? 😉
> Wir wollten sie zum Teil auch umsonst da wohnen lassen.
> Wäre ja schön wenn die Bundesregierung etwas verabschieden würde, wo man Vermietern eine normale Miete für die Bereitstellung von Wohnraum zahlen würde.
> ...


Kosten deckend mit nem bissel Plus muss schon sein...wenn ne Reparatur anfällt bezahlt sich das auch nicht Luft und Liebe.

Regierung und vernünftige Regeln?^^
Die sitzen auf ihren hohem Ross und denken, die Leute haben genauso viel Kohle wie sie selbst.

Ich sag nur: Ihr habt während Corona zu und verdient kein Geld? Dann ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt für ne neue geile Heizung.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur versucht die Regierung ja, dies zu verhindern durch Mietpreisbremse und Co.


Keine Sorge, für dich als Vermieter gibt es genug Ausnahmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, für dich als Vermieter gibt es genug Ausnahmen.


Ich bin kein Vermieter und will es auch nicht werden. Ich habe auf den Zirkus hier keinen Bock.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Vermieter und will es auch nicht werden. Ich habe auf den Zirkus hier keinen Bock.


Als Vermieter hast du den Vorteil, dass du Miete kassieren kannst.
Ich habe letztens für meine Mieter einen neuen Herd kaufen müssen, weil der alte kaputt gegangen ist.
Eine Investition in den letztens 2 Jahren getätigt. Die Investition hab  ich in 1 Monat wieder drin  und dann kassiere ich weiter.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was meine Mieter mir schon alles finanziert haben. Aber es war viel.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als Vermieter hast du den Vorteil, dass du Miete kassieren kannst.
> Ich habe letztens für meine Mieter einen neuen Herd kaufen müssen, weil der alte kaputt gegangen ist.
> Eine Investition in den letztens 2 Jahren getätigt. Die Investition hab  ich in 1 Monat wieder drin  und dann kassiere ich weiter.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was meine Mieter mir schon alles finanziert haben. Aber es war viel.


Wenn du gute Mieter hast ist das ok, wenn die Ar***löcher hast, zahlen die nicht und hast hinterher eine zerstörte Wohnung. Und das wird bei uns vom Staat unterstützt.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du gute Mieter hast ist das ok, wenn die Ar***löcher hast, zahlen die nicht und hast hinterher eine zerstörte Wohnung. Und das wird bei uns vom Staat unterstützt.


Als Vermieter guckst du dir ja die Leute an, die einziehen wollen  und gesunder Menschenverstand hilft. Abgesehen davon sind solche Mietnomaden echt selten und jeder nutzt das System aus. 
Mache ich ebenso.
Du hast mir meine Elektroautos mit bezahlt. 
Danke dafür.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Da haben die besser situierten Maulköpfe und die FDP wieder ihren Willen bekommen...
> *Wer die Entlastung auf Grund seines besseren Einkommens im Grunde nicht benötigt bekommt sie trotzdem und wer wenig verdient dem helfen die 300 Euro Einkommensteuerentlastung für Energie erstmal auch wenig...*
> ...



(Hervorhebungen im Zitat)
Ich frage mich, wie in der von dir zitierten Quelle das mit der "Entlastung über die Einkommenssteuer" gemeint ist. Über die Steuererklärung für 2022 wäre das relativ witzlos. Allerdings sagen auch die meisten anderen Quellen dazu, dass man die 300€ "über die Lohnabrechnung" ausgezahlt bekäme.

Ansonsten... joa, ich habe jetzt spontan und in Erwartung der 300€ und der 3-monatigen Ersparnis für mein ohnehin vorhandenes Monatsticket (wehe, unser kommunaler ÖPNV gibt das nicht an Abo-Kunden weiter...)  eine neue Grafikkarte geordert. Mehr als die doppelte Leistung meiner jetzigen bei gerade mal 30W Mehrverbrauch, damit bin ich sogar sehr klimaeffizient!  So viel zum Thema, wer es eigentlich nicht benötigt, bekommt sie trotzdem.

"Geldgeschenke" schön und gut, aber effektive Handlungsmöglichkeiten gegenüber der "Angebotsseite" hielte ich immer noch für irgendwie sinnvoller, als jetzt eben mit der sprichwörtlichen Gießkanne auf der "Nachfrageseite" rüberzugehen.


----------



## seahawk (24. März 2022)

Ein völlig falsches Signal. Die Energiepreise waren noch zu niedrig. Man hätte gerne Menschen auf ALG2 jeden 
Monat 250 mehr geben können, aber 300 Euro Engergiebonus für den SUV Bonzen - geht gar nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2022)

Geldgeschenke für alle, ich könnte mal wieder kotzen.
Ich und viele andere brauchen das Geld nicht, das ist nur wieder Ballast für die Zukunft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Geldgeschenke für alle, ich könnte mal wieder kotzen.
> Ich und viele andere brauchen das Geld nicht, das ist nur wieder Ballast für die Zukunft.


Ich würde es nehmen, aber diese Art der Umverteilung muss einfach aufhören. Dann kann man auch die Steuern senken.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2022)

Das ist doch keine Umverteilung wenn es jeder bekommt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Umverteilung wenn es jeder bekommt.


Doch, denn es kommen Verwaltungskosten vom Staat hinzu und da wird Geld massiv verschwendet.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

Moment mal, war das nicht mal erklärtes Ziel der Grünen, dass Sprit 5 Mark/l kosten soll?
2 € sind gerade mal 4 Mark, noch einen druff und nix herschenken!
Man gewöhnt sich an alles...


----------



## Poulton (24. März 2022)

Wer Umverteilung will, muss an die Einkommen, Schenkungen, Erbschaften und Vermögen ran. Steuern auf den Verbrauch sind mit das Unsozialste was es gibt. Diejenigen die ohnehin viel haben, die stört es wenig und diejenigen die kaum Einkommen oder gar komplett auf Transferleistungen angewiesen sind, werden dadurch überproportional stark belastet. 
Ebenso werden Personen mit keinem oder nur geringen Einkommen, gar nicht oder so gut wie gar nicht durch Einkommenssteuern belastet. Daher ist eine Entlastung in dem Bereich vorallem eine Entlastung für die Lindner und Merze der Republik.


----------



## seahawk (24. März 2022)

Einkommensteuer hoch, Vermögenssteuer einführen, Erbschaftssteuer verdoppeln.


----------



## Poulton (24. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich da eigentlich einen Knick in der Erinnerung oder hieß es in den Nachrichten in den vergangenen Jahren doch "Der Bundeshaushalt" oder "Der Haushaltsentwurf der Bundesregierung" statt "Lindners Haushalt" dieses Jahr.


Herr Lindner sein Ego ist halt größer als jeder Bundeshaushalt. Das muss eben an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen zum Ausdruck gebracht werden.


----------



## Lotto (24. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (Hervorhebungen im Zitat)
> Ich frage mich, wie in der von dir zitierten Quelle das mit der "Entlastung über die Einkommenssteuer" gemeint ist. Über die Steuererklärung für 2022 wäre das relativ witzlos. Allerdings sagen auch die meisten anderen Quellen dazu, dass man die 300€ "über die Lohnabrechnung" ausgezahlt bekäme.


Also ich hab auch gelesen, dass es über den Arbeitgeber geht, aber eine Steuererklärung dann verpflichtend ist.
Kann man das dann auch ablehnen? Hoffentlich!
Ganz ehrlich: keine Lust für die einmalig 150 Euro ne Steuererklärung zu machen. Für Leute die das jedes Jahr machen und ihre Erklärung nur kopieren müssen mag das ja kaum Aufwand sein, aber ich hab noch nie eine gemacht, da nur ein Einkommen und ansonsten nix abzusetzen (keine Immobilie, Arbeitsweg zu kurz, fällt also unter die Werbekostenpauschale,...). Ne sorry aber da hab ich ja mal so gar kein Bock drauf...vor allem kostet das auch Aufwand das in der Behörde zu bearbeiten... Welche Kerze hat sich das schon wieder ausgedacht?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (24. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist das Problem mit eurer Sozialisation.
> Ihr seht immer noch überall Kommunisten, aber Russland ist ein Kapitalistischer Staat und da noch nicht einmal der schlimmste mit denen wir Handel treiben.
> Euren Optimismus in allen Ehren, aber können wir uns nach Corona solche Abenteuer leisten?


Welcher Staat ist den schlimmer?Russland bombt ganze Städte incl. Bewohner in Schutt und Asche.
Die Mangelwirtschaft gab es schon bei Corona,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die künstlich von Anbietern hochgehalten wurde.
Was mir langsam auf die Nerven geht ist dein perfides Pro-Putin Spiel,setz dich ins Auto und fahre in die Ukraine und schaue dir das Drama an.Mit etwas Glück bekommst du noch ein einschlagendes Souvenir von deinen Russischen Freunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Welche Kerze hat sich das schon wieder ausgedacht?


Fängt mit Christian an und hört mit Lindner auf.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Heil will Erwerbsminderungsrenten aufstocken

Das finde ich gut. Außerdem sollten Menschen in Behindertenwerkstätten grundsätzlich mehr verdienen können.
Was die bekommen ist teilweise nicht mehr als 1 Eurojob.

Und zu den anderen "Entlastungen". Es gibt auch geringfügig Beschäftigte die keine Steuern zahlen. Was ist mit denen?

Und was ist mit normalen Rentnern welche eine geringe Rente beziehen? Und z.B. ein Eigenheim haben. Wenn die Gaspreise steigen schlucken die zweimal. Und zum Amt rennen möchte auch nicht jeder.
Die sollen zwar auch eine Rentenerhöhung bekommen aber haben immer noch relativ wenig.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heil will Erwerbsminderungsrenten aufstocken
> 
> Das finde ich gut. Außerdem sollten Menschen in Behindertenwerkstätten grundsätzlich mehr verdienen können.
> Was die bekommen ist teilweise nicht mehr als 1 Eurojob.


Ist aber Verarschung. Wer Erwerbsminderungsrente bekommt, bekommt meist eh so wenig, dass er aufstocken muss. Und eine Rentenerhöhung wird angerechnet. Unterm Strich hast du also keinen Cent mehr als jetzt.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber Verarschung. Wer Erwerbsminderungsrente bekommt, bekommt meist eh so wenig, dass er aufstocken muss. Und eine Rentenerhöhung wird angerechnet. Unterm Strich hast du also keinen Cent mehr als jetzt.


Du kannst auch mit der Erwerbsminderungsrente komplett aus der Grundsicherung raus sein.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit der Erwerbsminderungsrente komplett aus der Grundsicherung raus sein.


Kennst du jemanden, der das ist?


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du jemanden, der das ist?


Ja. Ein paar. Das ist zwar immer noch an der Armutsgrenze kann aber in bestimmten Fällen vorkommen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer Umverteilung will, muss an die Einkommen, Schenkungen, Erbschaften und Vermögen ran.


Aber dann heulen sie wieder alle rum.
Ich werde sehr gut erben, warum soll ich jetzt rumheulen, dass ich davon etwas mehr abgeben muss?
Ich verstehe die Menschen nicht.


seahawk schrieb:


> Einkommensteuer hoch


Sehe ich kritisch, zumindest wenn es um Einkommen durch Arbeit geht.
Weil man hier in der Regel selbst hart gearbeitet hat und damit den Erfolg verdient hat.
Erben hingegen ist Glück.
Ach ja das ist nur auf die Steuern bezogen, nicht auf die Sozialversicherung.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich werde sehr gut erben, warum soll ich jetzt rumheulen, dass ich davon etwas mehr abgeben muss?
> Ich verstehe die Menschen nicht.


Ich werde auch erben. Aber reich werde ich dadurch  nicht.
Wenn dann sollten die an die richtigen Bonzen ran.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man muss es mit der Miete ja auch nicht gleich übertreiben...siehe z.B. München, wo man seine Organe verticken muss, um ne kleine Bude bezahlen zu können...ich zahl 580€ Warm für 120qm...und mein Vermieter ist immer noch nicht verhungert.



Da musst du aber einen sehr alten Mietvertrag haben. In vielen Städten bekommt man für 580€ kalt nicht mal die Hälfte der Wohnfläche.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (Hervorhebungen im Zitat)
> Ich frage mich, wie in der von dir zitierten Quelle das mit der "Entlastung über die Einkommenssteuer" gemeint ist. Über die Steuererklärung für 2022 wäre das relativ witzlos. Allerdings sagen auch die meisten anderen Quellen dazu, dass man die 300€ "über die Lohnabrechnung" ausgezahlt bekäme.



Ja ich verstehe es auch so, dass man es ähnlich wie beim Corona-Bonus einfach mit dem Gehalt bekommt. Nur halt im Gegensatz zu ersterem nicht steuerfrei, real kommt also Netto nur 150-200€ mehr an.



Lotto schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch gelesen, dass es über den Arbeitgeber geht, aber eine Steuererklärung dann verpflichtend ist.
> Kann man das dann auch ablehnen? Hoffentlich!
> Ganz ehrlich: keine Lust für die einmalig 150 Euro ne Steuererklärung zu machen. Für Leute die das jedes Jahr machen und ihre Erklärung nur kopieren müssen mag das ja kaum Aufwand sein, aber ich hab noch nie eine gemacht, da nur ein Einkommen und ansonsten nix abzusetzen (keine Immobilie, Arbeitsweg zu kurz, fällt also unter die Werbekostenpauschale,...). Ne sorry aber da hab ich ja mal so gar kein Bock drauf...vor allem kostet das auch Aufwand das in der Behörde zu bearbeiten... Welche Kerze hat sich das schon wieder ausgedacht?



Für die HomeOffice-Pauschale muss man die Steuererklärung eh machen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sehe ich kritisch, zumindest wenn es um Einkommen durch Arbeit geht.



Man kann ja das so skalieren, dass es Löhne von normaler Arbeit unter 5000€ Brutto nicht betrifft.

---------------

Woran merkt man, dass Deutschland die Digitalisierung der Schulen verschlafen hat?
Wenn der Onlineunterricht aus einem osteuropäischen Kriegsgebiet besser läuft als hier.








						Deutsche Schule in Kiew macht weiter
					

'Wir sind zusammen', steht auf der Internetseite der Deutschen Schule in Kiew.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Tschetan (25. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein völlig falsches Signal. Die Energiepreise waren noch zu niedrig. Man hätte gerne Menschen auf ALG2 jeden
> Monat 250 mehr geben können, aber 300 Euro Engergiebonus für den SUV Bonzen - geht gar nicht.



Ehrlich?
Warum nicht bei Dingen wie dem Warenhandel in der EU anfangen ? Milch, Vieh durch die ganze EU transportieren?
Es gibt haufenweise Möglichkeiten Emmisionen zu sparen. ZB den Transport von der Straße auf die Schiene verlegen.
ÖPNV kostenlos machen. Läuft einfach über die globalen Steuereinnahmen.
Man könnte vieles anders gestalten, als den Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu reißen.


----------



## MountyMAX (25. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein völlig falsches Signal. Die Energiepreise waren noch zu niedrig. Man hätte gerne Menschen auf ALG2 jeden
> Monat 250 mehr geben können, aber 300 Euro Engergiebonus für den SUV Bonzen - geht gar nicht.


Die 300 EUR kannst du knicken, da voll zu versteuern, habs mal für mich ausgerechnet, da bleibt gerade mal die Hälfte über ... also quasi 1,5x tanken ...


DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann ja das so skalieren, dass es Löhne von normaler Arbeit unter 5000€ Brutto nicht betrifft.


Das wäre eine böse Falle, wie ich unsere Politiker kenne, wird die Grenze dann fest gemacht und lässt uns einkalt in die kalte Progression laufen. D.h. bei der jetzigen Inflation erwischt es in 5-10 Jahren auch die "Normalverdiener". Wobei heutzutage 5000 EUR auch nicht mehr viel sind. Mir werden regelmäßig um die 6k geboten, aber ich habe keine Lust auf Konzerne und langweilige Projekte.


----------



## Eckism (25. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da musst du aber einen sehr alten Mietvertrag haben. In vielen Städten bekommt man für 580€ kalt nicht mal die Hälfte der Wohnfläche.


Ihhh Stadt...mit Nachbarn Tür an Tür im gleichen Haus. Da bin ich überhaupt nicht der Typ für, ich will meine Ruhe.


----------



## seahawk (25. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sehe ich kritisch, zumindest wenn es um Einkommen durch Arbeit geht.
> Weil man hier in der Regel selbst hart gearbeitet hat und damit den Erfolg verdient hat.
> Erben hingegen ist Glück.
> Ach ja das ist nur auf die Steuern bezogen, nicht auf die Sozialversicherung.


Der Spitzensteuersatz trifft sowieso nur Bonzen.  Man kann die Kurve ja so anpassen, dass die Steigerung erst ab 50.000 Brutto langsam greift.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2022)

Überhaupt eine Kurve statt Sprüng daraus zu machen wäre auch mal was.


----------



## Tschetan (25. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Welcher Staat ist den schlimmer?Russland bombt ganze Städte incl. Bewohner in Schutt und Asche.



Kurzzeitgedächtnis?
Jugoslawien, Irak, Afghanistan, Libyen?


Olstyle schrieb:


> Überhaupt eine Kurve statt Sprüng daraus zu machen wäre auch mal was.



Ja da kann man doch aber nichts mehr verdienen.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kurzzeitgedächtnis?
> Jugoslawien, Irak, Afghanistan, Libyen?


Die Amerikaner haben Bagdad eingekesselt und die Stadt dann weggebombt?
Kann mich da gar nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja da kann man doch aber nichts mehr verdienen.


Wer ist "man" in dem Kontext?


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja ich verstehe es auch so, dass man es ähnlich wie beim Corona-Bonus einfach mit dem Gehalt bekommt. Nur halt im Gegensatz zu ersterem nicht steuerfrei, real kommt also Netto nur 150-200€ mehr an.



Na das wurde ja mal wieder gef....t eingeschädelt. "Hier habt ihr 300€ um die euch entstehenden Kosten aufzufangen, für die wir durch verschiedene politische Entscheidungen mitverantwortlich sind! Yay, Hossianah, Hallojulia! Ach ja, den meisten von euch wird halt nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte bis zwei Drittel davon bleiben, weil ihr natürlich Steuern drauf zahlen dürft, quasi 'return to sender'! Yay, ihr good people, rejoice und lobet den Lindner!"




DKK007 schrieb:


> Für die HomeOffice-Pauschale muss man die Steuererklärung eh machen.



Korrekt. Aber Home Office betrifft nach wie vor nur eine Minderheit der Erwerbstätigen. 27% ist der Höchststand, den ich gefunden habe für 2020/2021. Die aktuellste Zahl, von der ich vermute (!), dass sie die Zahl der insgesamt abgegebenen Steuerklärungen darstellt, ist für 2017 und würde besagen, dass in dem Jahr etwa 11 Millionen Steuererklärungen abgegeben worden sind, was einem guten Viertel der steuerpflichtigen Personen entspräche.
Schon jetzt liegt die durchschnittliche Bearbeitungszeit für Steuererklärungen im Durchschnitt (!) bei anderthalb Monaten. Das wird aber vermutlich durch die Mehrheit der supersimplen Fälle, wo es letztlich nur um ein bisschen Pendlerpauschale und ein paar Spenden/Mitgliedsbeiträge geht, nach unten gezogen. NRW gibt beispielsweise an, dass 95% der Steuererklärungen binnen 4, insg. 97% nach 5 Monaten abgearbeitet sind. Jetzt stell dir mal das Chaos vor bei der drei- bis vierfachen Menge eingereichter Steuererklärungen.

(kennt jemand die Opening Scene aus Monty Python's The Meaning of Life? Mit der Crimson Permanent Insurance? Solche Szenen stelle ich mir dabei vor  )

Letztlich dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass Al Bundy beim... ähh dass das Ganze im Grunde bisher nur eine Absichtserklärung darstellt. Wie es dann tatsächlich umgesetzt wird, darauf können wir noch gespannt sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Yay, ihr good people, rejoice und lobet den Lindner!"


Tja, wer halt so blöd ist FDP zu wählen, bekommt halt bei Regierungsbeteiligung dann auch FDP...
Solange der Wähler immer wieder nicht verstehen möchte das die FDP eben nur eine Kleinstlobbypartei für Wohlhabende ist und auch genau das sein will und dann trotzdem noch mit seiner Stimme dafür sorgt das sie 11,5% als Wahlergebnis errreicht, dem ist halt nicht zu helfen.
Der muss dann halt die FDP-Kröten auch schlucken, leider nur alle anderen eben auch (mitgefangen, mitgehangen).


----------



## Eckism (25. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, wer halt so blöd ist FDP zu wählen, bekommt halt bei Regierungsbeteiligung dann auch FDP...
> Solange der Wähler immer wieder nicht verstehen möchte das die FDP eben nur eine Kleinstlobbypartei für Wohlhabende ist und auch genau das sein will und dann trotzdem noch mit seiner Stimme dafür sorgt das sie 11,5% als Wahlergebnis errreicht, dem ist halt nicht zu helfen.
> Der muss dann halt die FDP-Kröten auch schlucken, leider nur alle anderen eben auch (mitgefangen, mitgehangen).


Ist ja mit den Grünen auch nicht anders, ich muss da auch durch, obwohl ich nicht will.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Gleichungen umstellen kann ich noch. Ich war auch nicht auf der Hauptschule.
> Vielleicht mag Schulalgebra noch eher Verwendung finden. Gerade in handwerklich-technischen Berufen.
> Aber Funktionen berechnen nicht. Sowas kommt auch erst in der Oberstufe dran.
> Mit Allgemeinbildung hat das nichts mehr zu tun.
> Es ging mir auch darum was man im Alltag anwendet. Und das sind häufig eben nur Grundrechenarten, Dreisatz und Prozentrechnen.



Gut, man kann natürlich alles auf unterschiedlichem Niveau machen. Ich meinte die Arbeit mit einfachen Gleichungssystemen: Wer nicht die Lösung y = 2a*b v  x = 2+y v x = 3a berechnen kann, der kann auch nicht aus der Gravitationskonstante sowie Volumen-, Dichte- und Ortsangaben die potentielle Energie eines Objektes berechnen. Und dann wird hinterher gefragt, warum man nicht einfach Aufzug-ähnliche Systeme nimmt, um Strom für den Winter zu speichern...


Oberstufen-Gymnasial-Mathe ist sicherlich nur für einen Teil der Bevölkerung später noch einmal relevant. Aber das gilt genauso für Oberstufen-Fremdsprachenkenntnisse, Oberstufen-Naturwissenschaften, etc.. Die gymnasiale Oberstufe dient nun einmal der Erlangung der Hochschulreife oder alternativ als Voraussetzung für gehobene Lehrberufe. Da ist es vollkommen klar, dass man nie wieder so etwas braucht, wenn man die Spezialisierungsrichtung nicht fortsetzt. Allerdings wissen viele Schüler nach der 10. Klasse noch nicht abschließend, wie sie sich später spezialisieren werden (die meisten haben eine Vorstellung, aber oft noch keine Ahnung von den sich dahinter verbergenden Anforderungen oder sie ändern ihre Wünsche später wieder), sodass eine frühere Spezialisierung wenig Sinn machen würde und irgendwas von dem Oberstufenkrempel kann halt jeder gebrauchen, der danach eine Abitur-voraussetztende Tätigkeit aufnimmt.

(Das extrem viele Leute in Deutschland Abitur machen, obwohl sie es insgesamt nicht brauchen, wäre ein anderes Problem, das definitiv existiert, aber nicht vom Oberstufenstoffplan gelöst werden kann.)




Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Durchschnitt benötigt man für die Hütte rund 2000 Liter . Wären rund 300 Euro im Monat für Warm Wasser und Heizung.
> Wer kann sich das leisten?



Meine 2-Personen-Wohnung frisst 89 € Gas im Monat, ich leiste mir das. Wo liegt also das Problem, wenn man für dreimal so viel Platz (Familie + 2 Personen) dreimal so viel braucht? Die Wohnung an sich zu mieten ist weitaus teurer, dank der armen, armen Hausbesitzer. (Wobei der in meinem Fall tatsächlich etwas ärmer als andere sein könnte, jedenfalls nahm er beim Einzug eher etwas weniger Miete als andere und hat seitdem nicht erhöht.)




> Ich weiß nicht ob Zuschläge von 200 Euro  wie unsere Regierung wohl plant, ausreichen um diese Probleme zu lindern?



Du sprichst von einer Immobilie, in der wohl bald vier Personen in erwerbsfähigen Alter wohnen. Das wären dann bei gerechter Verteilung* 800 €, beinahe 50% deiner gesamten Heizkosten, und du jammerst???


*: Falls du dich darüber echauffieren willst, dass sich mal wieder niemand um Personen ohne Job kümmert: Das wäre berechtigt. Bislang ging es aber eber um dich selbst.



> Am Ende machen sie mit der Situation noch Kohle, weil ja MwSt und Umweltsteuer, mit dem Öl und Benzinpreisrn steigen.



Es gibt keine "Umweltsteuer", die mit dem Preis steigen würde.

Die Mineralöl"steuer" heißt zwar so, wird aber als Abgabe pro Liter erhoben. Alle anderen Abgaben heißen zu recht so und fallen ebenfalls als fixer Betrag an. Von den Wucherpreisen der Mineralölkonzerne bekommt der Staat also formell nur die 19% über die Märchensteuer, allerdings dürfen die vorher ja noch ihre Unkosten abziehen.  Shell z.B. gibt Margen im Bereich von 10-15% an. 19% von 10% sind 1,9% - soviel bekommt der Staat vom Benzinpreisanstieg. Bei derzeit 2,10 statt 1,40 den Liter E10 sind das magere 1,4 Cent Mehreinnahmen.

Wenn die Leute mit einem verringerten Verbrauch reagieren, kann es sogar sein, dass der Staat Miese macht, weil der Preis für CO2-Zertifikate schon bei recht geringem Rückgang einbricht.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider absolut kein neues Problem...
> Auch 2015 haben Vermieter für Flüchtlingsunterkünfte schon fleißigen Reihbach auf Kosten der Bürger und Flüchtenden, mit deutlich zu hohen Mieten, gemacht.
> Ein Armutszeugnis das es 7 Jahre später nicht einen Deut besser ausschaut.



Lang lebe die Union (der korrupten Immobilienlobbyisten).



> Was anderes, die Ampel hat ihr "Energie-Entlastungspaket vorgestellt:
> 
> Da haben die besser situierten Maulköpfe und die FDP wieder ihren Willen bekommen...



Jup. Ich frag mich auch langsam, was die Grünen eigentlich in der Regierung machen, außer Mehrheiten schenken.



> Das einzige Gute was man dem Paket im Grunde abringen könnte wäre die 9 Euro ÖPNV-Monatskarte für bis zu 3 Monate



Und bei der bin ich verdammt gespannt, ob/wie die am Ende überhaupt kommt. Denn ÖPNV ist nunmal komplett zersplittert, zwar immerhin meist in kommunaler Hand, aber oft auch als Unternehmen organisiert. Da gibt es überhaupt keine rechtliche Handhabe für den Bund, um Preise zu erzwingen. Er könnte allenfalls jedem Monatskartenkäufer alle Kosten oberhalb von 9 € erstatten - was vermutlich wieder ein dysfunktionales Bürokratiemonstrum wird.
Und ohne zusätzliche Gesetze extremen Missbrauch nach sich ziehen könnte, denn absolut nichts verbietet es ÖPNV-Betreibern, den Basispreis für Monatskarten ab nächster Woche auf 1.000.000.009 E anzuheben.

Unterm Strich bleibt es also bei einem Boni für Steuerpflichtige und einer Subvention für Leute mit besonders hohen CO2-Emissionen.
Komplett leer ausgehen tun Arbeitslose.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

.


Lotto schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch gelesen, dass es über den Arbeitgeber geht, aber eine Steuererklärung dann verpflichtend ist.
> Kann man das dann auch ablehnen? Hoffentlich!
> Ganz ehrlich: keine Lust für die einmalig 150 Euro ne Steuererklärung zu machen. Für Leute die das jedes Jahr machen und ihre Erklärung nur kopieren müssen mag das ja kaum Aufwand sein, aber ich hab noch nie eine gemacht, da nur ein Einkommen und ansonsten nix abzusetzen (keine Immobilie, Arbeitsweg zu kurz, fällt also unter die Werbekostenpauschale,...).



Ich weiß, dass viele Leute über Steuererklärungen rumjammern, aber ich verstehe absolut nicht, wieso. Komplex ist das nur, wenn man sich über einen von drölftausend Wegen Geld zurückholen will, oder wenn man komplexe Einkünfte hat (weswegen man dafür ja auch eine machen muss), aber sonst? Als stinknormaler Lohnangestellter kann man die arbeitsbezogenen Daten mittlerweile komplett digital übernehmen lassen, ansonsten stellt einem eignetlich schon seit Jahren jeder Arbeitgeber/entsprechend beauftragte Firmen eine Jahresübersicht im Originallayout des entsprechenden Formulars aus, wo man dann maximal 10 Zahlen abtippen muss. Am Anfang noch Name, Anschrift, Konto- und Steuernummer drauf, fertig. Afaik sind nicht einmal die Angaben zum Arbeitsweg Pflicht (die Zahl der Tage zu ermitteln, die ich auf Arbeit war, hat bei mir 75% des Zeitaufwandes für den Basisteil der Erklärung ausgemacht), da geht es ja auch nur um etwaige Erstattungen/Pendlerpauschale/etc. zu eigenen Gunsten.

Es gibt zwar immer noch keine vernünftigen Filter für die diversen weiteren Angabemöglichkeiten, weswegen man von Hand drüberscrollen/klicken muss, aber als Arbeiter kann man die zu machenden inhaltlichen Angaben tatsächlich bequem auf einem Bierdeckel unterbringen und, wenn man das Prinzip kapiert, nach 10-15 Minuten fertig sein. (Zugegeben: Beim ersten Mal ist das illusorisch, weil es soviel irrelevante Felder gibt und man sich unsicher ist/jedesmal erst die Hilfe durchliest, um sicherzugehen, dass sie wirklich irrelevant sind.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut. Außerdem sollten Menschen in Behindertenwerkstätten grundsätzlich mehr verdienen können.



Wenn du willst, dass Behindert mehr verdienen KÖNNEN, dann musst du einen Weg finden, sie zu heilen. Verdienen DÜRFEN tun sie afaik schon heute so viel, wie sie wollen. Aber aus offensichtlichen Gründen sind sie halt nicht in der Lage dazu.




Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du jemanden, der das ist?



Sollten gar nicht mal so wenige sein, da klafft noch eine spürbarer Lücke. Sonst wäre das Ding ja für den Staat kostenneutral - ist es aber nicht. (Überflüssig aber dennoch. Man hätte einfach die Grundsicherungshöhe und Anrechnungsfaktoren anpassen sollen. Aber davon hätten halt auch jüngere Wähler anderer Parteien in schlechter Lebenssituation profitiert und es hätte keinen supatollen extra Namen gegeben, mit dem man sich schmücken kann. "Ich hab die Erwerbinderungsrente durchgeboxt" klingt doch gleich anders als "ich hab HartzIV wieder in Richtung von was sozialem gedreht".)




Tschetan schrieb:


> Ehrlich?
> Warum nicht bei Dingen wie dem Warenhandel in der EU anfangen ? Milch, Vieh durch die ganze EU transportieren?
> Es gibt haufenweise Möglichkeiten Emmisionen zu sparen. ZB den Transport von der Straße auf die Schiene verlegen.
> ÖPNV kostenlos machen. Läuft einfach über die globalen Steuereinnahmen.
> Man könnte vieles anders gestalten, als den Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu reißen.



Wir haben keine Planwirtschaft (außer bei ÖPNV, der ist vom folgenden ausgenommen). Im Kapitalismus hört man erst dann auf, "Milch, Vieh durch die ganze EU transportieren", wenn diese Transporte zu teuer werden. Und wenn man diese Transporte aus energetischen Gründen ablehnt, sollte also die dafür benötigte Energie zu teuer sein.

Soll das unterm Strich nicht zu weniger Geld in den Taschen der Menschen führen, kann man die Einnahmen ja wieder zurückzahlen - aber allgemein verteilt. Dann hat jeder ein kleines Plus, der keine Viehtransporte bezahlt und alle, die es doch machen, ein dickes Minus, was sie recht schnell dazu motiviert, die Transporte sein zu lassen.



P.S. @all:
Entweder habt ihr was falsch verstanden oder ich. Aber nachdem, was ich verstanden habe, wird die Energiepauschale als Steuerabzug gewährt, nicht als VORsteuerabzug. Das heißt ihr zahlt nicht auf 300 € keine Steuern, was je nach Steuerquote tatsächlich ziemlich wenig Plus im Netto bringt, sondern ihr zahlt 300 € Steuern weniger, was exakt 300 € Plus im Netto bedeutet, sofern bislang mindestens 300 € Steuern gezahlt wurden.

_War wohl ich_


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> P.S. @all:
> Entweder habt ihr was falsch verstanden oder ich. Aber nachdem, was ich verstanden habe, wird die Energiepauschale als Steuerabzug gewährt, nicht als VORsteuerabzug. Das heißt ihr zahlt nicht auf 300 € keine Steuern, was je nach Steuerquote tatsächlich ziemlich wenig Plus im Netto bringt, sondern ihr zahlt 300 € Steuern weniger, was exakt 300 € Plus im Netto bedeutet, sofern bislang mindestens 300 € Steuern gezahlt wurden.



Ich zitiere aus dem Papier der Bundesregierung:

_"*Energiepreispauschale*
Wir werden die Mitte unserer Gesellschaft schnell, unbürokratisch und sozial gerecht entlasten. Wir werden deshalb eine Energiepreispauschale einführen: Allen einkommensteuerpflichtigen Erwerbstätigen (Steuerklassen 1-5) wird einmalig eine Energiepreispauschale in Höhe von 300 Euro als Zuschuss zum Gehalt ausgezahlt. Der Zuschlag soll die Begünstigten schnell und unbürokratisch erreichen und unabhängig von den geltenden steuerlichen Regelungen (Pendlerpauschale, Mobilitätsprämie, steuerfreien Arbeitgebererstattungen, Job-Ticket) „on top“ gewährt werden. Er soll weitere Härten im Bereich der Energiepreise abfedern. Die Auszahlung erfolgt über die Lohnabrechnung des Arbeitgebers bzw. des Dienstherren. *Die Pauschale unterliegt der Einkommensteuer*. Selbständige erhalten einen Vorschuss über eine einmalige Senkung ihrer Einkommensteuer-Vorauszahlung."_

Quelle (PDF): https://www.bundesfinanzministerium...-energiekosten.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3

Das verstehen ich und diverse Quellen so, als würde die tolle Pauschale versteuert werden müssen.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollten gar nicht mal so wenige sein, da klafft noch eine spürbarer Lücke. Sonst wäre das Ding ja für den Staat kostenneutral - ist es aber nicht. (Überflüssig aber dennoch. Man hätte einfach die Grundsicherungshöhe und Anrechnungsfaktoren anpassen sollen. Aber davon hätten halt auch jüngere Wähler anderer Parteien in schlechter Lebenssituation profitiert und es hätte keinen supatollen extra Namen gegeben, mit dem man sich schmücken kann. "Ich hab die Erwerbinderungsrente durchgeboxt" klingt doch gleich anders als "ich hab HartzIV wieder in Richtung von was sozialem gedreht".)


Denk daran. Die Erwerbsminderungsrente wird aus dem Rententopf vom Bund bezahlt.
Das Aufstocken kommt aus dem Steuertopf der Gemeinde.
Jeder Partei hat es gerne, dass aus ihren Geldmittels möglichst wenig genutzt wird.
Und ich kenne leider viele solche Aufstocker. Das sind Leute, die ohne Berufsausbildung gearbeitet haben, dann krank wurden und schließlich in die Erwerbsminderung gingen.
Die nagen alle am Hungertuch.


----------



## Tschetan (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Planwirtschaft (außer bei ÖPNV, der ist vom folgenden ausgenommen). Im Kapitalismus hört man erst dann auf, "Milch, Vieh durch die ganze EU transportieren", wenn diese Transporte zu teuer werden. Und wenn man diese Transporte aus energetischen Gründen ablehnt, sollte also die dafür benötigte Energie zu teuer sein.



Vielleicht stößt unsere Marktwirtschaft einfach an ihre Grenzen?

"Der Mensch kann zwar tun was er will, aber er kann nicht wollen, was er will. “ Schoppi


----------



## Nightslaver (25. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht stößt unsere Marktwirtschaft einfach an ihre Grenzen?
> 
> "Der Mensch kann zwar tun was er will, aber er kann nicht wollen, was er will. “ Schoppi


Die Marktwirtschaft ist nicht an ihrer Grenze, nur die neoliberalen Wirtschaftsegomanen, die die letzten 40 Jahre die (soziale) Marktwirtschaft fleißig für ihren persönlichen Egoismus sabotiert und demontiert haben waren halt erfolgreich.

Nicht umsonst sind die Reichen 10% die letzten 40 Jahre drastisch reicher geworden, während die unteren 50% deutlich ärmer wurden und nicht umsonst sind die sozialen Aufstiegschancen heute schlechter als in den 1960/70er Jahren.

Das die Realität und nichts anderes!


----------



## Poulton (25. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Marktwirtschaft ist nicht an ihrer Grenze, nur die neoliberalen Egomanen, die die letzten 40 Jahre die (soziale) Marktwirtschaft fleißig für ihren persönlichen Egoismus sabotiert und demontiert haben waren halt erfolgreich.


Auch der nicht neoliberale Kapitalismus, mit seinen in den wirtschaftlichen Zentren besseren Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten und kollektivvertraglich geregelten sowie bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch gesicherten Arbeitsplätzen, degradiert die Menschen zum Humankapital und unterwirft sie dem Selbstoptimierungswahn und Konkurrenz. Er macht die Menschen hässlich und brutal und gebiert über kurz oder lang eben wieder jenen von dir angeprangerten Neoliberalismus.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch der nicht neoliberale Kapitalismus, mit seinen in den wirtschaftlichen Zentren besseren Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten und kollektivvertraglich geregelten sowie bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch gesicherten Arbeitsplätzen, degradiert die Menschen zum Humankapital und unterwirft sie dem Selbstoptimierungswahn und Konkurrenz. Er macht die Menschen hässlich und brutal und gebiert über kurz oder lang eben wieder jenen von dir angeprangerten Neoliberalismus.


Da liegst du meiner Meinung nach falsch...
Der Kapitalismus als solches ist nicht die / eine Ursache sondern nur ein entstandenes Symtpom für die in ihren Ursprüngen zu suchenden vorhandenen und verankerten Veranlagungen von Neid und Egoismus im Menschen (übrigens auch im Tierreich durchaus bei anderen Arten zu finden, z.B. bei Hunden nachgewiesen, das diese durchaus Neid verspüren können).

Die Marktwirtschaft war dann der Versuch dahingehend eine bessere Balance zwischen diesen Dingen und zumindest etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit zu schaffen.
Der Neoliberale Kapitalismus ist dabei im Grunde der Versuch einer langsamen "unauffälligen" Rolle zurück hin zu den unregulierteren kapitalistischen Auswüchsen von Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts, unter dem fadenscheinigen Deckmantel von mehr "Selbstbestimmung / Verantwortung" und weniger Staat / Regulierung.


----------



## Poulton (25. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus als solches


Der Kapitalismus ist eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Privateigentum, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals und seiner Verwertungszwänge bestimmt werden. Die Herrschaft des Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter und dem hat sich alles andere unterzuordnen. Selbst im viel beschworenen nicht neoliberalen Kapitalismus.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass Behindert mehr verdienen KÖNNEN, dann musst du einen Weg finden, sie zu heilen. Verdienen DÜRFEN tun sie afaik schon heute so viel, wie sie wollen. Aber aus offensichtlichen Gründen sind sie halt nicht in der Lage dazu.


Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung. Du meinst wohl die sitzen da nur rum und gucken die Wände an. 
Sie machen quasi die selbe Arbeit wie auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt.  Dürfen aber kaum was davon behalten. Weil sie Grundsicherung beziehen. Der Werkstattlohn ist auch viel zu niedrig.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung. Sie machen quasi die selbe Arbeit wie auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt.  Dürfen aber kaum was davon behalten. Weil sie  Grundsicherung beziehen. Der Werkstattlohn ist auch viel zu niedrig.


Du klammerst dabei aber einfach mal fleißig aus das die Kosten für den Betrieb einer Behindertenwerkstatt auch höher ausfallen und somit auch die erwirtschafteten Ergebnisse, da eine wesentlich intensivere Betreueung und an die jeweilige individuelle Behinderung angepasste Arbeitsumgebung bereitgestellt werden muss, das drückt nun einmal am Ende auch die Löhne die man Betroffnen auszahlen kann.
Selbst wenn sie die gleiche Arbeit leisten würden wie ein Arbeiter am ersten Arbeitsmarkt (was nicht der Fall ist).

ruyven hat also schlicht absolut recht damit das in letzter Konsequenz spürbar höhere Löhne, ohne damit die wirtschaftliche Konkurenzfähigkeit der Behindertenwerkstätten die Grundlage zu entziehen, oder von staatlicher Seite noch massiver zu subventionieren, nur dadurch erreichbar wären das du die Betroffnen heilst, aber dann kannst du sie auch direkt auf den ersten Arbeitsmarkt schicken, da die Problematik sich von selbst erübrigen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran. Die Erwerbsminderungsrente wird aus dem Rententopf vom Bund bezahlt.
> Das Aufstocken kommt aus dem Steuertopf der Gemeinde.



Sicher? ALGII ist eine gemeinsame Leistung. Hätte ich vom Sozialgeld auch erwartet, wird ja nach gleichem Muster gezahlt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht stößt unsere Marktwirtschaft einfach an ihre Grenzen?



Kann sein. Aber alles andere stößt an die Bereitschaft der Menschen, mitzumachen und mitzudenken. Solange sich letztere nicht in dieser Hinsicht ändern, bleibt es beim Markt, auch wenn bzw. gerade weil es den Leuten wehtut.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Marktwirtschaft war dann der Versuch dahingehend eine bessere Balance zwischen diesen Dingen und zumindest etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit zu schaffen.



Ein Markt ist schlichtweg die primitivste Organisationsform überhaupt, nämlich praktisch gar keine. Und erst recht keine mit Balance oder Gerechtigkeit, sondern einfach nur mit dem Recht des Mächtigeren. Das heißt aber umgekehrt, dass alle komplexeren Organisationsformen weniger Druck ausüben können, als Marktmechanismen (genau deswegen können sie angenehmer/sozialer/etc sein) und nicht in der Lage sind, einen sich nach Marktlogik verhaltenden Akteuer zu zügeln. Dass müssen entweder der eigene Verstand von wirklich jedem oder die Allgemeinheit oder der Staat machen. Letzteres (Planwirtschaft im real existierenden Sozialismus) hat sich als ganz schlechte Idee erwiesen, mittleres in anderem Kontext mehrfach ebenfalls (Lynchjustiz) und zu ersterem ist die Menschheit nicht bereit.


Also bleibt es beim Markt. Das beste, was eine Regierung machen kann, ist den so zu zwicken, dass er wenigstens in die Richtung rollt. Z.B. in dem sie die Position von in der Marktpraxis unterrepräsentierten Fraktionen (vor allem der Umwelt und kommende Generationen) übernimmt, damit Preisfindungsprozesse nicht zu deren Lasten verschoben werden. (Also z.B. fossile Energie spottbillig ist, weil man den Dreck und den Ressourcenmangel anderen überlässt.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung. Du meinst wohl die sitzen da nur rum und gucken die Wände an.
> Sie machen quasi die selbe Arbeit wie auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt.  Dürfen aber kaum was davon behalten. Weil sie Grundsicherung beziehen. Der Werkstattlohn ist auch viel zu niedrig.



Statt über meine Ahnung zu spekulieren, solltest du dein Hirn anstellen: In einer Behindertenwirkstatt sitzt niemand und macht die selber Arbeit wie auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt. Sonst würde er da nämlich rausfliegen, wenn er schon nicht von selbst für einen besseren Lohn in den ersten Arbeitsmarkt wechselt. Die Plätze in den Werkstätten sind schließlich begrenzt und den vorbehalten, die nicht die nötigen Leistungen für eine Anstellung im ersten Arbeitsmarkt erbringen können.
Das bedingt aber eben auch, dass sie nicht den dort üblichen Lohn erhalten. Bei einem der Teil der so Betreuten kann es sogar sein, dass sie eine negative Arbeitsleistung haben (also die durch ihre Betreuung anfallende Arbeitszeit teurer ist als der Wert der erbrachten Arbeitsleistung).


----------



## Nightslaver (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Markt ist schlichtweg die primitivste Organisationsform überhaupt, nämlich praktisch gar keine. Und erst recht keine mit Balance oder Gerechtigkeit, sondern einfach nur mit dem Recht des Mächtigeren.


Ich bezog mich damit auf die soziale Marktwirtschaft, in der sich der Staat ja eigentlich im Interesse seiner Bürger mehr in den Markt, regulierend, einmischen sollte.
Ich hätte also evt. einfach "sozial" noch davorschreiben sollen, damit man man nicht wieder auf die Idee kommt das ich bzgl. Gerechtigkeit mich auf das grundlegende Marktwirtschaftliche Konstrukt beziehe.

Aber ich dachte darauf könnte man mit etwas Grips auch von selbst kommen, wenn ich da schon von Gerechtigkeit spreche, das ich von sozialer Marktwirtschaft spreche...
Nun habe ich mich wohl geirrt, kommt halt davon wenn man einmal faul sein will.


----------



## Poulton (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher? ALGII ist eine gemeinsame Leistung. Hätte ich vom Sozialgeld auch erwartet, wird ja nach gleichem Muster gezahlt.


Die Kosten für Leistungen nach SGBII, also auch Sozialgeld, teilen sich BfA und der jeweilige kommunale Leistungsträger. Ausnahme: Optionskommune. Da trägt und bezahlt alles die Kommune.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie die gleiche Arbeit leisten würden wie ein Arbeiter am ersten Arbeitsmarkt (was nicht der Fall ist).


Die Arbeit die geleistet wird ist die selbe. Das sind häufig einfache Produktionshelfer Tätigkeiten. Welche kaum noch andere Firmen in Deutschland machen und schon ins Ausland verlagert haben, weil es dort günstiger ist.
Was auch ein Teil des Problems ist.
Die Arbeit ist die selbe aber der Druck ist nicht so hoch.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> ruyven hat also schlicht absolut recht damit das in letzter Konsequenz spürbar höhere Löhne, ohne damit die wirtschaftliche Konkurenzfähigkeit der Behindertenwerkstätten die Grundlage zu entziehen, oder von staatlicher Seite noch massiver zu subventionieren, nur dadurch erreichbar wären das du die Betroffnen heilst, aber dann kannst du sie auch direkt auf den ersten Arbeitsmarkt schicken, da die Problematik sich von selbst erübrigen würde.


Ja Behindertenwerkstätten werden subventioniert. Auch durch Firmen welche keine behinderten Menschen beschäftigen *wollen*. Es ist nämlich Pflicht für Betriebe ab einer bestimmten Größe behinderte Menschen einzustellen *oder* eine Abgabe zu zahlen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Statt über meine Ahnung zu spekulieren, solltest du dein Hirn anstellen: In einer Behindertenwirkstatt sitzt niemand und macht die selber Arbeit wie auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt. Sonst würde er da nämlich rausfliegen, wenn er schon nicht von selbst für einen besseren Lohn in den ersten Arbeitsmarkt wechselt.


Ich schrieb ja das der *Druck* ein anderer ist. Und man kann auch ausserhalb der regulären Pausenzeiten mal eine Pause machen.  Aber die Firmen warten auch auf die pünktliche Fertigstellung ihrer Aufträge. Also müssen Stückzahlen geschafft werden. Außerdem kommt es drauf an welche Erkrankungen die Menschen haben und wie schwer ihre Behinderungen sind.

Ich arbeite selber seit 14 Jahren in einer Behindertenwerkstatt. Und finde es schon sehr fragwürdig wie hier darüber gedacht wird. Menschen die krank sind und arbeiten wollen werden* kein* bißchen wertgeschätzt.

Hat schon fast Züge von Sozialdarwinismus hier... echt traurig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich damit auf die soziale Marktwirtschaft, in der sich der Staat ja eigentlich im Interesse seiner Bürger mehr in den Markt, regulierend, einmischen sollte.
> Ich hätte also evt. einfach "sozial" noch davorschreiben sollen, damit man man nicht wieder auf die Idee kommt das ich bzgl. Gerechtigkeit mich auf das grundlegende Marktwirtschaftliche Konstrukt beziehe.
> 
> Aber ich dachte darauf könnte man mit etwas Grips auch von selbst kommen, wenn ich da schon von Gerechtigkeit spreche, das ich von sozialer Marktwirtschaft spreche...
> Nun habe ich mich wohl geirrt, kommt halt davon wenn man einmal faul sein will.



Man kann viel mutmaßen, was der Gegenüber meinen könnte. Aber ich antworte lieber auf das, was er schreibt. Sonst würde das allzu oft in Beleidigungen ausarten  .

Im Sonderfall "soziale Marktwirtschaft" kommt noch hinzu, dass man bei 10 Leuten 11 Meinungen hat, was das eigentlich ist. Also solltest du da DEUTLICH mehr als nur ein Wort schreiben, ehe wir weiterreden können. Die meisten Varianten sind eine Mischung aus Markt- und Planwirtschaft, wobei die Allgemeinheit den defizitären Planwirtschaftsteil zahlen und die oberen 10000(0(0)) die Gewinne einstecken, aber trotzdem keinen Mob fürchten müssen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Die Kosten für Leistungen nach SGBII, also auch Sozialgeld, teilen sich BfA und der jeweilige kommunale Leistungsträger. Ausnahme: Optionskommune. Da trägt und bezahlt alles die Kommune.



Hah! Ich wusste doch, dass sich 1,5 Jahre HartzIV-Studium noch mal auszahlen 




RyzA schrieb:


> Die Arbeit die geleistet wird ist die selbe. Das sind häufig einfache Produktionshelfer Tätigkeiten. Welche kaum noch andere Firmen in Deutschland machen und schon ins Ausland verlagert haben, weil es dort günstiger ist.



Und wieso kriegt jemand, der 1-2 € die Stunde für eine Arbeit verdient, die sonst ein Bangladeshi für 1-2 € am Tag macht, jetzt "weniger" als "im ersten Arbeitsmarkt"?



> Was auch ein Teil des Problems ist.



Nein. Was ein komplett anderes Problem ist, dass sich zwar (wie so viele Probleme) natürlich auch bei den Schwächsten äußert, aber nicht bei diesen gelöst werden kann.



> Also müssen Stückzahlen geschafft werden.



Aber es werden afaik nicht annähernd die gleichen Stückzahlen pro Kopf geschafft, wie am freien Markt.



> Außerdem kommt es drauf an welche Erkrankungen die Menschen haben und wie schwer ihre Behinderungen sind.



Nein, darauf kommt es bei der wirtschaftlichen Beurteilung der abgelieferten Produkte eben nicht an.



> Ich arbeite selber seit 14 Jahren in einer Behindertenwerkstatt.



Ehrenamtlich?
Für 1 € die Stunde als Arbeiter?
Oder als beruflicher Betreuer? Als Betreuer, der erwartet, dass ihm ein Gehalt gezahlt wird, dass nur finanziert werden kann, in dem man den Behinderten einen ggf. sehr großen Teil der für die geleistete Nutzarbeit erzielten Einnahmen vorenthält??



> Und finde es schon sehr fragwürdig wie hier darüber gedacht wird. Menschen die krank sind und arbeiten wollen werden* kein* bißchen wertgeschätzt.



Meine Wertschätzung für Menschen hängt nicht von deren Arbeitseifer ab, da hast du Recht. Falls du zu denen gehörst, die die einen für deren Arbeitswillen über den Klee leben und die anderen für einen Mangel an Arbeitswillen abwerten: Sorry, brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren, werden wir keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden.

"Kranke" im Sinne von "in Behandlung" oder "schonungsbedürftig" sind was anderes. Aber ich kann die deutsche Grundmentalität nicht ab, dass jeder, der nicht mindestens 8 Stunden am Tag gequält wird, kein Mensch ist (ausgenommen er hat einen mindestens siebenstelligen Kontostand).



> Hat schon fast Züge von Sozialdarwinismus hier... echt traurig.



Kapitalismus ist eine Form von Materialismus im Wortsinne. Mir sträuben sich jedesmal die Nackenhaare, wenn man damit Darwins Namen verunglimpft, nur weil er letzteren in der Natur beschrieben hat, aber die Prinzipien sind natürlich die gleichen. Nicht umsonst hat Darwin einen Teil der Konzepte von Smith übernommen. (Weswegen "Sozialsmithismus" für das sozioökonomische Phänomen eigentlich die passendere Bezeichnung wäre.)


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieso kriegt jemand, der 1-2 € die Stunde für eine Arbeit verdient, die sonst ein Bangladeshi für 1-2 € am Tag macht, jetzt "weniger" als "im ersten Arbeitsmarkt"?


Habe ich von Bangladesh gesprochen? Wir hatten schon Kunden, welche nach Polen gegangen sind, weil sie dort günstiger produzieren können.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Was ein komplett anderes Problem ist, dass sich zwar (wie so viele Probleme) natürlich auch bei den Schwächsten äußert, aber nicht bei diesen gelöst werden kann.


Doch. Weil sich unserer Leistungslohn danach richtet. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber es werden afaik nicht annähernd die gleichen Stückzahlen pro Kopf geschafft, wie am freien Markt.


Wie gesagt müssen wir auch pünktlich unsere Aufträge fertig bekommen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, darauf kommt es bei der wirtschaftlichen Beurteilung der abgelieferten Produkte eben nicht an.


Jeder arbeitet bei uns soviel wie er schafft/kann. Wichtig ist das die Gruppe die Aufträge fertig bekommt.
Und auch in der geforderten Qualität weil es sonst Reklamationen gibt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehrenamtlich?
> Für 1 € die Stunde als Arbeiter?
> Oder als beruflicher Betreuer? Als Betreuer, der erwartet, dass ihm ein Gehalt gezahlt wird, dass nur finanziert werden kann, in dem man den Behinderten einen ggf. sehr großen Teil der für die geleistete Nutzarbeit erzielten Einnahmen vorenthält??


Als ganz normaler Arbeiter/Beschäftiger mit Behinderung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine Wertschätzung für Menschen hängt nicht von deren Arbeitseifer ab, da hast du Recht. Falls du zu denen gehörst, die die einen für deren Arbeitswillen über den Klee leben und die anderen für einen Mangel an Arbeitswillen abwerten: Sorry, brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren, werden wir keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden.


Dann äußer dich hier nicht so herablassend. Stellst Behinderte so hin als würden sie nicht richtig arbeiten.
Und ja es gibt welche die Sozialleistungen kassieren und nicht arbeiten wollen. Das ist ein erheblicher Unterschied.
Es geht darum, dass diejenigen, welche arbeiten und auch Vollzeit arbeiten , angemessen bezahlt werden. Auch Behinderte.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kapitalismus ist eine Form von Materialismus im Wortsinne. Mir sträuben sich jedesmal die Nackenhaare, wenn man damit Darwins Namen verunglimpft, nur weil er letzteren in der Natur beschrieben hat, aber die Prinzipien sind natürlich die gleichen. Nicht umsonst hat Darwin einen Teil der Konzepte von Smith übernommen. (Weswegen "Sozialsmithismus" für das sozioökonomische Phänomen eigentlich die passendere Bezeichnung wäre.)


Wie gesagt, dann äusser dich mal mal mit etwas mehr Feingefühl/Empathie und polter nicht so komisch rum.


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Marktwirtschaft ist nicht an ihrer Grenze, nur die neoliberalen Wirtschaftsegomanen, die die letzten 40 Jahre die (soziale) Marktwirtschaft fleißig für ihren persönlichen Egoismus sabotiert und demontiert haben waren halt erfolgreich.



Wenn man sie im Sinne der Menschen reformieren und verbessern kann, wäre es schön, aber mir fehlt der Glaube.
Zu glauben, das der Markt alle Probleme lösen kann, ist Quark.
Es geht ja nicht nur um Ökologie, sondern auch Demographie,  Renten usw.
Das einzige Rezept scheint immer nur das gegenseitige Aufhetzten und Ausspielen der einzelnen Gruppen zu sein.
Bin jetzt gespannt, wie die Bundesregierung das Problem der Gasrechnung in Rubel lösen will.
Übrigens habe ich das schon im Dezember vorhergesagt. 
Schwurbel, Schwurbel, Schwurbel....
Wenn so einer wie ich davon faselt, besitzt unsere Regierung scheinbar ungeheure Kenntnis und hat sich sehr gut vorbereitet.
Im Moment bewundere ich Habeck, wie uns teures Frackingas, als Flüssiggas den Anus retten wird, trotz der ganzen Umweltschädlichkeit, mangelnden Verfügbarkeit und Kostenbilanz.

Hier werden die Hilfen unheimlichen Effekt erzielen.









						„Fühle mich von diesen Politikern veräppelt“: Gaspreise steigen teils um 500 Prozent
					

Putin drosselt die Gas-Lieferungen nach Europa. Die deutschen Gasspeicher leeren sich. Das hat spürbare Folgen – auch für deutsche Verbraucher. FOCUS-Online-User berichten über teils horrende Preiserhöhungen ihrer Versorger und fordern Maßnahmen der Bundesregierung.




					www.focus.de
				




Was machen eigentlich Studenten, wo die Eltern alles bezahlen?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (26. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gespannt, wie die Bundesregierung das Problem der Gasrechnung in Rubel lösen will.


Ganz einfach,weiter in Dollar bezahlen und warten bis Putin die nächste Eskalationsstufe mit Schließung der Leitung zündet.Damit wird Russland sich selbst nach Kriegsende vom Öl/Gas/Kohlegeschäft der westlichen Welt verabschieden.China wird es sicher auch erfreuen das der Konsum im Westen dank der Enegiepreise wegbricht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach,weiter in Dollar bezahlen und warten bis Putin die nächste Eskalationsstufe mit Schließung der Leitung zündet.Damit wird Russland sich selbst nach Kriegsende vom Öl/Gas/Kohlegeschäft der westlichen Welt verabschieden.China wird es sicher auch erfreuen das der Konsum im Westen dank der Enegiepreise wegbricht.


China wird sich vor allem freuen, weil die Produktion in der EU teurer wird und Firmen eher einfache Tätigkeiten nach China auslagern.


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach,weiter in Dollar bezahlen und warten bis Putin die nächste Eskalationsstufe mit Schließung der Leitung zündet.Damit wird Russland sich selbst nach Kriegsende vom Öl/Gas/Kohlegeschäft der westlichen Welt verabschieden.China wird es sicher auch erfreuen das der Konsum im Westen dank der Enegiepreise wegbricht.



Ich empfinde deinen Standpunkt unwahrscheinlich optimistisch, oder naiv?
Was passiert bei uns, wenn ab nächste Woche kein Öl und Gas nach Westeuropa fließt?

Katar hat schon angemeldet das es erst ab 2025 mehr Gas liefern kann und im Moment ist niemand da der uns kurzfristig ausreichend beliefert.
Machen wir unsere Industrie einfach dicht.
Wir sollten in Rubel zahlen.
China?
Die Arbeiten doch im Hintergrund an der Ablösung des Dollars.
Die Bundesregierung hat uns am Ende von billigen Energieträgern und Rohstoffen abgeschnitten .
In Nibelungentreue.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was passiert bei uns, wenn ab nächste Woche kein Öl und Gas nach Westeuropa fließt?


Ein paar Wochen werden wir ohne auskommen. Wegen der Reserven.  Danach können wir kalt duschen.
Heizen braucht man ja kaum noch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein paar Wochen werden wir ohne auskommen. Wegen der Reserven.  Danach können wir kalt duschen.
> Heizen braucht man ja kaum noch.


Mal gespannt, wie es dann so ist, wenn Baerbock und Scholz kalt duschen dürfen. Ich denke dann ist es vorbei mit "wir können das aushalten".


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, wie es dann so ist, wenn Baerbock und Scholz kalt duschen dürfen. Ich denke dann ist es vorbei mit "wir können das aushalten".


Glaub mal, die und Lindwurm-Lindner werden nicht kalt duschen müssen, genauso wenig wie die Aldi-Brüder oder anderer Politik und Geldadel in Deutschland, die halten das schon bis zum "Endsieg" aus.

Treffen wird es vor allen den Durchschnittsbürger, ohne ausreichend tiefen Geldbeutel, aber für den stellt man dann einfach mal wieder den Gauck ins TV, der wird schon aufs "frieren" (kaltduschen) für die gute Sache einschwören, nachdem 24 Jahre SPD / Union / FDP / Grüne eine ausreichende Vorsorge für solche Fälle wissentlich verpennt haben. 

Aber wir wissen ja halt auch, mit Vorsorge für evt. Krisen und schlechte Zeiten gewinnt man halt keine Wählerstimme für eine neue Legislaturperiode und das ist ja das einzige was einen deutschen Politiker interessiert, neben dicken Schecks / Verträgen, aus der Wirtschafts(lobby)ecke.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2022)

Die Energiewende ohne CDU Intervention hatte schon heute eine deutlich kleinere Abhängigkeit von Öl und Gas bedeutet.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (26. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich empfinde deinen Standpunkt unwahrscheinlich optimistisch, oder naiv?


Das ist halt der Standpunkt wenn man auf skrupellose Diktatoren angewiesen ist die Verträge nicht einhalten.
Wir werden das überstehen,muss halt jeder mal aus seiner Komfortzone kommen und Abstriche jeder Art machen z.B. Urlaub streichen/Kippen weg/Teures Hobby runterfahren...da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.
Glaube mir lieber Tschetan,dein Freund Putin wird bei der Aktion den kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Standpunkt wenn man auf skrupellose Diktatoren angewiesen ist die Verträge nicht einhalten.


Das sind Antworten auf die Sanktionen. Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass die Bundesregierung meint, dass Russland das einfach so hinnehmen wird. Ich vermute aber, dass die dann einfach den Hahn zudrehen und das Gas an andere Länder wie China oder Indien verkaufen.


Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Wir werden das überstehen,muss halt jeder mal aus seiner Komfortzone kommen und Abstriche jeder Art machen z.B. Urlaub streichen/Kippen weg/Teures Hobby runterfahren...da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.


Warum sollte ich das tun?
Ich werde weiterhin Energie verbrauchen - ich schere mich nicht um Leute wie Gauck, die der Meinung sind, man solle frieren, während er ein Schloss hat. Die Aufforderungen solcher Leute gehen mit einfach am Allerwertesten vorbei.


Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Glaube mir lieber Tschetan,dein Freund Putin wird bei der Aktion den kürzeren ziehen.


Beide Seiten haben dadurch massiven Schaden. Putin halt persönlich, aber ich vermute, dass der weg vom Fenster ist, wenn es ernsthafte Probleme gibt.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, wie es dann so ist, wenn Baerbock und Scholz kalt duschen dürfen. Ich denke dann ist es vorbei mit "wir können das aushalten".


Die sollen sich "für den Fall der Fälle" mal was intelligentes einfallen lassen. Dafür werden sie ja bezahlt.

Nur Alternativen sehe ich auch noch nicht wirklich. Flüssiggasterminals haben wir keine. Und eigentlich wäre das ein Schritt zu zurück was Umweltschutz angeht. Außerdem gibt es die großen Mengen nicht und es würde deutlich teurer.
Und ob die Niederlande und Norwegen einfach so ihre Fördermengen erhöhen können ist auch fraglich.
Katar wäre eine Notlösung und wohl auch nicht so schnell realisierbar.
*
Edit:* Die Niederlande sind wohl auch nicht so "zukunftssicher" was die Gasversorgung angeht

Niederlande: Gasförderung lässt Erdbebengefahr steigen


----------



## Poulton (26. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> der wird schon aufs "frieren" (kaltduschen) für die gute Sache einschwören


Da fällt einem wieder der Spruch ein: "Keiner soll hungern, ohne zu frieren.".



Nightslaver schrieb:


> nachdem 24 Jahre SPD / Union / FDP / Grüne eine ausreichende Vorsorge für solche Fälle wissentlich verpennt haben.


Dazu empfiehlt sich immer mal wieder das Lesen des Armutsberichts des Paritätischen Wohlfahrtsverband: Armut in der Pandemie. Der Paritätische Armutsbericht 2021 (PDF)


Spoiler






> Einkommensarme Menschen sahen sich plötzlich einer Konkurrenz von einkommensstarken Gruppen um Güter des täglichen Bedarfs ausgesetzt, etwa um haltbare Grundnahrungsmittel und preiswerte Hygieneartikel, zum Beispiel Toilettenpapier. Es kam zu einem Verteilungskampf an den Supermarktregalen, mit sehr ungleichen Ausgangsbedingungen und einem vorher feststehenden Verlierer: den Armen. Beides, steigende Lebenshaltungskosten und das Schwinden der Hilfeinfrastruktur, zählen zur Alltagserfahrung einkommensarmer Menschen in der Pandemie. Zusätzliche Hilfen wären hier besonders nötig gewesen, sie blieben aber lange aus und dann auch weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück.





> Eine am 8. Februar 2021 veröffentlichte Studie der Berliner Gesundheitsverwaltung bestätigt eindrücklich, dass das Infektionsrisiko von Menschen mit geringen Einkommen und in beengten Wohnsituationen signifikant steigt: „Je höher der Anteil der Arbeitslosen bzw. Transferbeziehenden in den Bezirken, desto höher ist die COVID-19-Inzidenz“.26





> Die Armutspolitik in der Pandemie war eine Politik der Armut. Sie hat die wissenschaftlichen Befunde einer sozial- und fiskalpolitischen Unwucht von Politik zu Lasten der Ärmsten nicht widerlegt, sie hat sie bestätigt. Mit diversen Schutzschirmen und insbesondere dem Kurzarbeitergeld konnte dem Anstieg der Armutszahlen durchaus entgegengewirkt werden. Für diejenigen jedoch, die bereits in Armut lebten, wurde die Not immer größer und die Ausgrenzung immer härter.





Und das sind nur drei kleine Auszüge daraus. Es empfiehlt sich den ganzen Bericht zu lesen. Da weiß man nicht ob man weinen oder kotzen soll, über ein Schland, "_in dem wir gut und gerne leben_".


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein paar Wochen werden wir ohne auskommen. Wegen der Reserven.  Danach können wir kalt duschen.
> Heizen braucht man ja kaum noch.



Gerade im Sommer funktioniert Solarthermie wunderbar. Da ist dann eher das Wasser alle als die Wärme.

Dazu wird bei privaten Haushalten zuletzt rationiert:








						Notfallplan: Wer als Erstes auf Gas verzichten müsste
					

Bei einem Stopp russischer Lieferungen könnte das Gas nicht mehr für alle reichen. Wem dreht der Staat dann den Hahn zu? Das regelt der Notfallplan Gas. Dessen erste Stufe wurde nun ausgerufen. Was bedeutet das? Von Till Bücker.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




-----------

Mal sehen wie die Wahl in Saarland ausgeht. Das die SPD gewinnt und die CDU auf dem zweiten Platz landet ist schon ziemlich klar.
Aber Grüne, FDP, Linke, bunt.saar und AfD liegen alle so bei 5% +- 2%. Da wird es wirklich spannend.








						Landtagswahl Saarland: Neueste Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend | Sonntagsfrage #ltwsl
					

Auswertung der neuesten Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend, Sonntagsfrage zur Landtagswahl im Saarland mit Koalitionen, dem Umfrageverlauf und Vergleich mit dem Wahlergebnis #ltwsl




					dawum.de


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein paar Wochen werden wir ohne auskommen. Wegen der Reserven.  Danach können wir kalt duschen.
> Heizen braucht man ja kaum noch.



Was macht unsere Industrie? 
Denkst du es wird nur Gas betreffen?
Nee, es kommt Öl, Düngemittel, Titan, Steinkohle, Palladium,  Neon ....
Wie lange hält unsere Industrie Stillstand aus? Was wird mit den Arbeitnehmern?
Manchmal frage ich mich, wo ihr euren Optimismus hernehmt?
Schaut auf die Weltkarte, seht wer die Sanktionen mitmacht und überlegt wer in die freigewordrnen Märkte stößt und ob wir realistische Möglichkeiten zur Rückkehr haben?
Solche Dinge muß eine Regierung vorher bedenken.

Dafür fangen schon welche an über Verbote von Gasheizungrn zu reden.








						Kommt jetzt das Aus für Gasheizungen?
					

Noch heizt etwa die Hälfte aller Deutschen mit Gas. Doch das Ende der Heiztec...




					www.t-online.de
				




Kamine stehen scheinbar auch schon auf der Abschußliste? 








						Trotz guter Luftqualität: Umweltbundesamt will Kamine verbieten
					

Die Luftqualität in deutschen Städten hat sich in den vergangenen zehn Jahren stark verbessert. Das Umweltbundesamt fordert einen Einbaustopp für Kamine.




					bnn.de
				




Was will man da noch sagen...


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaut auf die Weltkarte, seht wer die Sanktionen mitmacht und überlegt wer in die freigewordrnen Märkte stößt und ob wir realistische Möglichkeiten zur Rückkehr haben?


Und Putin seinen Krieg einfach machen lassen wie er will?


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2022)

Die Industrie muss sich eh auf erneuerbare Energien umstellen. Das geht nun halt schneller.


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Standpunkt wenn man auf skrupellose Diktatoren angewiesen ist die Verträge nicht einhalten.
> Wir werden das überstehen,muss halt jeder mal aus seiner Komfortzone kommen und Abstriche jeder Art machen z.B. Urlaub streichen/Kippen weg/Teures Hobby runterfahren...da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.
> Glaube mir lieber Tschetan,dein Freund Putin wird bei der Aktion den kürzeren ziehen.



Gehen wir eben zum nächsten Diktator?
Wer hält eigentlich keine Verträge ein? 
Bis jetzt lagen meine Prognosen immer wesentlich näher an den Ereignissen als deine.
Ich schätze das bleibt so.
In 2 Wochen wissen wir mehr.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und Putin seinen Krieg einfach machen lassen wie er will?



Ist schon doof wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist?
Die Bundesregierung hat ihre Möglichkeiten und Aufgaben, als "Streitschlichter" nicht erfüllt. 
Wenn man dieses Amt übernimmt, muß man danach handeln.
Deutschland hätte sich wirklich International, völlig ohne Waffen, als Größe etablieren können.
Jetzt?
Werden wir nur noch durch die Arena geführt, am Nasenring.
Habeck wurde doch in Katar veralbert.








						Nach Habeck-Reise: Katar dämpft Hoffnung auf schnelle Gaslieferungen – „Wird nicht passieren“ - WELT
					

Frohen Mutes verkündete Wirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck den Beschluss einer langfristigen Energiepartnerschaft mit Katar. Doch der dortige Energieminister bremst nun die Erwartungen. Ein Ersatz russischer Gaslieferungen sei so schnell nicht möglich: „Das ist Blödsinn“.




					www.welt.de


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2022)

Mit einer menschenrechtsfeindlichen Diktatur wie Katar in der queere Menschen hingerichtet werden sollte man nun auch wirklich keinerlei Geschäfte machen. Weder Gas noch WM.


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Industrie muss sich eh auf erneuerbare Energien umstellen. Das geht nun halt schneller.



Hört sich an wie Frau Marie Antoinette,  als man erklärte, das ihr französisches Volk Hunger würde und sie antwortete : " Sollen sie Kuchen essen!"

Jetzt eben : " Sollen sie Lithium essen!"

Wer bezahlt das alles? Wie schnell wird es gehen? Sind wir dann noch Wettbewerbsfähig?


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind wir dann noch Wettbewerbsfähig?



Alle anderen haben die gleichen Probleme.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Bundesregierung hat ihre Möglichkeiten und Aufgaben, als "Streitschlichter" nicht erfüllt.
> Wenn man dieses Amt übernimmt, muß man danach handeln.
> Deutschland hätte sich wirklich International, völlig ohne Waffen, als Größe etablieren können.


Das wurde ja immer wieder probiert. Aber Putin war das egal. Der will da auf jeden Fall "sein Ding" durchziehen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt?
> Werden wir nur noch durch die Arena geführt, am Nasenring.
> Habeck wurde doch in Katar veralbert.
> 
> ...


Das finde ich auch nicht gut.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Industrie muss sich eh auf erneuerbare Energien umstellen. Das geht nun halt schneller.


Und um dabei auf die Regierung zu kommen: Wo sind eigentlich entsprechende Vorstöße der Grünen? Z.B. fix die 10h Regel kippen, oder generell der Vorstoß das was man an Kapital jetzt in LPG Terminals (die auch nichts kurzfristig ändern) stecken will lieber direkt in erneuerbare Energieproduktion zu investieren.
Ich sehe gerade wieder 110% FDP Politik.


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wurde ja immer wieder probiert. Aber Putin war das egal. Der will da auf jeden Fall "sein Ding" durchziehen



Naja, wenn das Lachen über " Völkermord" dazu gehörte, ist es voll nach hinten losgegangen. So etwas in der Politik, usw einfach dumm.



Olstyle schrieb:


> lieber direkt in erneuerbare Energieproduktion zu investieren.



Ich bin ja auch voll für regenerative Energien, aber wie soll das jetzt in ein paar Jahren funktionieren? Mit was?
Durch die Erwärmung soll zB der Wind nachlassen, speichern können wir auch nichts und wenn jetzt nur noch Elektroautos rollen, weiß auch keiner wo der ganze Strom herkommt.
Erdgas ist einfach eine gute Brückentechnologie.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2022)

Warum soll man "in ein paar Jahren" keine Stromtrassen und Windkraftwerke fertig bekommen? Die LPG Terminals sind wie gesagt auch nicht morgen fertig und sowieso ziemlich unsinnig an der deutschen Küste (siehe Posts von @ruyven_macaran ).

Und nein durch Klimawandel gibt es mindestens global betrachtet nicht weniger sondern mehr Wind. Nämlich generell mehr Energie in der Atmosphäre. Und wie entlädt die sich? Richtig: Durch Wind.


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum soll man "in ein paar Jahren" keine Stromtrassen und Windkraftwerke fertig bekommen? Die LPG Terminals sind wie gesagt auch nicht morgen fertig und sowieso ziemlich unsinnig an der deutschen Küste (siehe Posts von @ruyven_macaran ).
> 
> Und nein durch Klimawandel gibt es mindestens global betrachtet nicht weniger sondern mehr Wind. Nämlich generell mehr Energie in der Atmosphäre. Und wie entlädt die sich? Richtig: Durch Wind.



"Zu erwarten ist, dass Windgeschwindigkeiten, die für die Stromproduktion optimal sind, über den Meeren etwas seltener auftreten. Zugleich sind häufigere Schwachwindphasen mit Windgeschwindigkeiten unter drei Metern pro Sekunde über dem europäischen Kontinent zu erwarten. Dies ist insoweit problematisch, als dadurch die Volatilität der Windstromproduktion weiter erhöht wird."

Und natürlich der Link der dich.




__





						Wie der Klimawandel die Windkraft beeinflusst
					






					www.umweltdialog.de
				





Klar schaffen wir das, nur der Verbrauch von Gas ist jährlich gestiegen und der Energiebedarf wird eher weiter wachsen, weshalb ich Probleme sehe es mit regenerativen Energien zu erreichen.
Schon alleine für den Aus und Umbau des ganzen Systems, wird viel Energie benötigen.
Dazu Rohstoffe und Materialien, die wir auch nicht unbedingt vorrätig haben.
Als Exportland, mit produzierender Industrie, benötigen wir natürlich viel Energie.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> über den Meeren etwas



Und weitere Auszüge aus dem selben Artikel:


> Die Auswertung zeigt, dass zum Ende des 21. Jahrhunderts für den gesamten europäischen Kontinent nur geringfügige Änderungen bei der mittleren Windstromerzeugung zu erwarten sind. Diese Änderungen liegen im Bereich von plus/minus fünf Prozent.
> [...]
> "Im Baltikum und in der Ägäis könnte die Windstromerzeugung künftig von den Klimaänderungen profitieren“
> [...]
> Geeignete Gegenmaßnahmen, wie der dezentrale Ausbau der Windenergie und der Ausbau des europäischen Stromverteilnetzes, könnten den Einfluss des Klimawandels auf die Windkraft aber abschwächen.


Also das Wissen daraus beachten und an der richtigen Stelle die Anlagen aufbauen und die Netze ausbauen statt Vogel Strauss Taktik  .


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2022)

IW-Studie: Paket der Regierung entlastet Haushalte um bis zu 825 Euro
					

Die Haushalte in Deutschland werden durch das Maßnahmenpaket laut einer Studie um bis zu 825 Euro entlastet. Größte Nutznießer sind Familien.




					web.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar schaffen wir das, nur der Verbrauch von Gas ist jährlich gestiegen und der Energiebedarf wird eher weiter wachsen



Ressourcen sind endlich. Daher ist unbegrenztes Wachstum nicht möglich.
Der Energierverbrauch muss also sinken.

Es lässt sich auch viel an Ressourcen und Geld sparen, wenn Produkte länger verwendet werden.
Da dann weniger produziert werden muss, wird dann auch der Verbrauch der Industrie sinken.


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

"Zugleich sind häufigere Schwachwindphasen mit Windgeschwindigkeiten unter drei Metern pro Sekunde über dem europäischen Kontinent zu erwarten. Dies ist insoweit problematisch, als dadurch die Volatilität der Windstromproduktion weiter erhöht wird."

Lies doch einfach ? Wozu sonst einen Link? Nur um keinen Punkt zu bekommen? 😁


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> IW-Studie: Paket der Regierung entlastet Haushalte um bis zu 825 Euro
> 
> 
> Die Haushalte in Deutschland werden durch das Maßnahmenpaket laut einer Studie um bis zu 825 Euro entlastet. Größte Nutznießer sind Familien.
> ...


Man rechnet für die Erkenntnis "Geringverdiener werden deutlich stärker entlastet" mit der Annahme dass die Familie mit 35k Haushaltseinkommen Auto fährt und die mit 150k nicht.
Ja ne is klar 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Lies doch einfach ? Wozu sonst einen Link?


Siehe Edit. Die Studienautoren selbst bieten Maßnahmen an die man ergreifen kann. Also nicht "Windkraft wird nichts" wie du das interpretierst.


----------



## Tschetan (26. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> IW-Studie: Paket der Regierung entlastet Haushalte um bis zu 825 Euro
> 
> 
> Die Haushalte in Deutschland werden durch das Maßnahmenpaket laut einer Studie um bis zu 825 Euro entlastet. Größte Nutznießer sind Familien.
> ...



Stimmt und ein könnten auf so viel Müll verzichten.
ZB ständig die Werbung im Briefkasten. Was wird hier verballert und landet im Müll?
Überhaupt Werbung? Künstlich Bedarf erzeugen?
Warum nicht Strukturplanung machen, wo nicht alle in Ballungsgebiete ziehen und did Kabdschaft zersiedeln?
Endlose Vorschläge könnte ich machen, aber wir haben Kapitalismus...


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2022)

Es gibt auch Solarenergie. Und an Sonne mangelt es aktuell ja nicht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Man rechnet für die Erkenntnis "Geringverdiener werden deutlich stärker entlastet" mit der Annahme dass die Familie mit 35k Haushaltseinkommen Auto fährt und die mit 150k nicht.
> Ja ne is klar



Wobei das günstige Ticket für den Nahverkehr gar nicht einberechnet wird.
Ist auch die Frage, wie da bei Leuten umgegangen wird, die schon ein Abo haben.
Da wäre es wohl am einfachsten für drei Monate einen Rabatt aus der Differenz zu den 9€ zu berechnen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Überhaupt Werbung? Künstlich Bedarf erzeugen?



Ja Werbung ist schrecklich. Auch online.
Auch hier die Seite ist trotz Adblocker total vollgemüllt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Stimmt und ein könnten auf so viel Müll verzichten.
> ZB ständig die Werbung im Briefkasten. Was wird hier verballert und landet im Müll?


Dafür gibt es übrigens eine gesetzliche Regelung die dir erlaubt das mit einem einfachen Aufkleber rechtssicher zu unterbinden .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2022)

Wobei zumindest Supermarktwerbung ist alle paar Wochen trotzdem mal drin.

Und hier auf der Webseite wird der Adblocker ja vorsätzlich gegen meinen Willen umgangen.


----------



## Tschetan (27. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es übrigens eine gesetzliche Regelung die dir erlaubt das mit einem einfachen Aufkleber rechtssicher zu unterbinden .
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist wie mit Otto.

" Die Bundesrepublik erklärt Ihnen hiermit den Krieg, ohne Herrn Bernhard Brendel...'





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xK_XAzPJmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Warum nicht ganz weg?
Bist du etwa ein "Werbungsverbotsgegner"?😂

Aber ehrlich, vieles könnte sich doch sehr schnell klären?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei zumindest Supermarktwerbung ist alle paar Wochen trotzdem mal drin.
> 
> Und hier auf der Webseite wird der Adblocker ja vorsätzlich gegen meinen Willen umgangen.



Mein Sohn hat die mal ausgetragen und ich weiß was in der Tonne landet. 
Wer einen Zettel am Kasten hat, spart keinen Müll, weil die Werbung schon gedruckt ist.
Ich denke wenn man wirklich etwas ändern will und muss, sollte man alles Andenken.
Warum Energie erzeugen, um Werbung zu drucken?
Die Kette beginnt mit dem Fällen des Baumes.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das Lachen über " Völkermord" dazu gehörte, ist es voll nach hinten losgegangen. So etwas in der Politik, usw einfach dumm.


Wer hat denn über Völkermord gelacht? Was Putin dort betreibt ist übrigens auch ein großangelegter Völkermord.
Aber ich glaube du findest den Krieg richtig, oder?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei zumindest Supermarktwerbung ist alle paar Wochen trotzdem mal drin.


Bei uns können sie ruhig Supermarktwerbung reinschmeissen.  Wir gucken immer nach Angeboten.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (27. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen wissen wir mehr.


Genau,die Sanktionen greifen jetzt in Russland.Wenn das Volk die Waren des täglichen Lebens nicht mehr zahlen kann werden wir sehen in welche Richtung der Mob tendiert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Genau,die Sanktionen greifen jetzt in Russland.Wenn das Volk die Waren des täglichen Lebens nicht mehr zahlen kann werden wir sehen in welche Richtung der Mob tendiert.


Bestimmte Produkte gibt es jetzt halt nicht mehr - aber Nachrungsmittel wird es weiterhin geben - halt nicht mehr von Nestle & Co.


----------



## seahawk (27. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kamine stehen scheinbar auch schon auf der Abschußliste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig so Kamine sind ekelhafte, stinkende Feinstaubschleudern. 









						Kein Ofen ohne Filter: Deutsche Umwelthilfe beantragt Filterpflicht für Holzöfen in über 100 Städten und startet Mitmach-Aktion
					

•	Neue Empfehlungen der Weltgesundheitsorganisation zeigen: Feinstaubbelastung in deutschen Städten viel zu hoch – Maßnahmen zur Einhaltung der empfohlenen Grenzwerte sind dringend nötig •	Städte und Gemeinden müssen Holzöfen als zentrale Quelle von Feinstaub und klimaschädlichem Ruß adressieren...




					www.duh.de


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig so Kamine sind ekelhafte, stinkende Feinstaubschleudern.


Da stimme ich zu! Überall wird man von dem scheiss Feuergestank belästigt.
Wo wir vorher gewohnt haben. Da hat der Idiot auch noch Restmüll verbrannt.
Und wenn wir durchlüften wollten sind die schwarze Flocken bei uns reingeflogen.
Auch wo wir jetzt wohnen sind in der Nachbarschaft zwei Kaminstinker.
Es mag ja schön und gemütlich sein wenn man selber einen hat und davor sitzt, aber für andere kann das eine Qual sein.
Mich wundert sowieso, dass solche Art der Belästigung, immer noch toleriert wird.
Wenn die Häuser weiter auseinander stehen geht das ja noch. Auf dem Lande. Aber nicht dicht an dicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu! Überall wird man von dem scheiss Feuergestank belästigt.
> Wo wir vorher gewohnt haben. Da hat der Idiot auch noch Restmüll verbrannt.
> Und wenn wir durchlüften wollten sind die schwarze Flocken bei uns reingeflogen.
> Auch wo wir jetzt wohnen sind in der Nachbarschaft zwei Kaminstinker.
> ...


Sollen andere da sagen, hab z.B. 2 starke Raucher als direkte Nachbarn, einer über mir einer nebenan, das auch nicht mal ansatzweise besser.
Im Hochsommer, bei Bullenhitze, kannst da vergessen abends das Fenster zum lüften aufmachen zu wollen, da dann von beiden Parteien regelmäßig zu zweit bis viert, mehrmals die Woche in der Zeit von 19 bis 1 Uhr, auf den Balkonen gesessen wird und fleißig nebenbei in Kette gequarzt wird (eine aus spätestens 10-20 Minuten später geht die nächste an).

Wenn ich in der Zeit das Fenster aufmachen täte stinkt die Bude mindestens die nächsten 2 Tage als hätte ich selbst im Zimmer geraucht, ganz zu schweigen davon das man an den Innenwand bei der Balkontür nach etwa 3 Jahren bereits leichte Vergilbungen zu sehen sind.

Ist auch von beiden Parteien absolut keine Einsicht vorhanden das andere, die nicht rauchen, auch gerne mal etwas durchlüften möchten, ohne als Nichtraucher permanent im Sommer Kippenrauch, inkl dem Dreck dadrin, in die eigene Bude geblassen zu bekommen.
Ganz zu schweigen davon das ich meinen Balkon im Sommer selber im Grunde dadurch auch gar nicht zum raussetzen nutzen kann und somit für diesen völlig umsonst Miete zahle.

Und machen kannst du dagegen im Grunde nichts, dem Vermieter gehts am Arsch vorbei und du kannst zwar theoretisch gegen zivilrechtlich klagen und würdest evt. auch Recht bekommen, aber dafür kannst dann davon ausgehen das du dann gar nicht mehr mit deinen Nachbarn versuchen brauchst wegen irgendwas zu sprechen, oder sie dir dann sogar noch auf ganz andere Art dafür das Leben zur Hölle machen werden...


----------



## Eckism (27. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig so Kamine sind ekelhafte, stinkende Feinstaubschleudern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öl ist böse, Gas ist böse...irgendwie muss man die Bude ja warm machen.
Hier wachsen die Brennholzhaufen auch gerade. Zumindest Nachhaltig ist die Holzverbrennung, auch wenns stinkert.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> auch wenns stinkert.


Dann macht man was grundlegend falsch. Aber gut, ich hab ja auch "normale" Öfen und keine Kamine.


----------



## Eckism (27. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann macht man was grundlegend falsch. Aber gut, ich hab ja auch "normale" Öfen und keine Kamine.


Wenn die Leute trockenes Holz nehmen würden, wäre es schon mal angenehmer. Aber bei manchen Leuten landet das Holz gleich nach dem Liefern im Kamin/Ofen, da ist nix mit trocknen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute trockenes Holz nehmen würden, wäre es schon mal angenehmer. Aber bei manchen Leuten landet das Holz gleich nach dem Liefern im Kamin/Ofen, da ist nix mit trocknen lassen.



Das ist halt das Problem.

Oder das Leute noch irgendwelchen Müll verbrennen.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute trockenes Holz nehmen würden, wäre es schon mal angenehmer.


...und/oder den Ofen von Anfang an bis zum Stehkragen vollpansen, obwohl das Feuer noch nichtmal richtig im Gange ist.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute trockenes Holz nehmen würden, wäre es schon mal angenehmer. Aber bei manchen Leuten landet das Holz gleich nach dem Liefern im Kamin/Ofen, da ist nix mit trocknen lassen.


Oder wie gesagt Müll verbrennen. Teilweise sogar Restmüll.
Kann man natürlich dem Ordnungsamt melden.
Aber man will ja auch keinen Ärger mit den Nachbarn.

Ansonsten wüßte ich höchstens noch Schornsteine höher zu ziehen bei Kaminanschlüssen/Nutzung.
Das müßte ja auch etwas bringen.

Aber von mir aus können sie das auch ganz verbieten.


----------



## Eckism (27. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem.
> 
> Oder das Leute noch irgendwelchen Müll verbrennen.


Müll verbrennen macht bei uns glaube ich keiner...versaust Dir den Ofen/Kamin ja nur und Müllgebühren muss man ja eh bezahlen...
Hier auf'n Dorf hat jeder nen Kompost oder man wirfts beim Nachbarn auf'n Kompost, so viel Restmüll bleibt da nicht über.



Poulton schrieb:


> ...und/oder den Ofen von Anfang an bis zum Stehkragen vollpansen, obwohl das Feuer noch nichtmal richtig im Gange ist.


Ja, das Vollstopfen vom Anfang an +frisches Holz ist z.B. rechts von uns ein Thema...aber was willste machen, sind so schon Idioten, mit nem riesen Rottweiler, wo es nicht so genau genommen wird, wenn der mal ausbüchst und im Dorf rumlatscht.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Hier auf'n Dorf hat jeder nen Kompost oder man wirfts beim Nachbarn auf'n Kompost, so viel Restmüll bleibt da nicht über.


Bestimmte Küchenabfälle kann man auch gleich den Karnickeln füttern. Die Verwerten das für einen, auf dass man sie dann selber irgendwann verwerten kann.


----------



## seahawk (27. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Öl ist böse, Gas ist böse...irgendwie muss man die Bude ja warm machen.
> Hier wachsen die Brennholzhaufen auch gerade. Zumindest Nachhaltig ist die Holzverbrennung, auch wenns stinkert.


Wärmepumpe. Kamine und Holzöfen sind keine Lösung.


----------



## Tschetan (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer hat denn über Völkermord gelacht? Was Putin dort betreibt ist übrigens auch ein großangelegter Völkermord.
> Aber ich glaube du findest den Krieg richtig, oder?



Ich finde ihn so etwas vo  Schei....!
Im Gegensatz zu euch, war ich als Tourist vor 90 dreimal in diesem Land und habe die Menschen damals kennengelernt.
Was jetzt dort passiert, ist einfach eine Tragödie. 









						Putin-Aussage „lächerlich“? Scholz versteht die Gefahr der „Drachenbär“-Allianz nicht
					

Die „Generalmobilmachung“ im Donbass. Die Militär-„Übungen“ in Belarus. Der russische Präsident ist nach Ansicht Bidens zum Angriff auf die Ukraine entschlossen. Putins zentrales Argument: Schutz von Russen vor „Genozid“. Olaf Scholz nennt das „lächerlich“. Gegen dessen Sicht wird Widerspruch...




					www.focus.de
				




Im Gegensatz zu Jugoslawien. Sicherlich beweist unsere Regierung, mit Scholz an der Spitze, Baerbock eingeschlossen, fehlende Professionalität. 

Was ist Völkermord?

Völkerstrafgesetzbuch (VStGB)
§ 6 Völkermord
(1) Wer in der Absicht, eine nationale, rassische, religiöse oder ethnische Gruppe als solche ganz oder teilweise zu zerstören,
1.
ein Mitglied der Gruppe tötet,
2.
einem Mitglied der Gruppe schwere körperliche oder seelische Schäden, insbesondere der in § 226 des Strafgesetzbuches bezeichneten Art, zufügt,
3.
die Gruppe unter Lebensbedingungen stellt, die geeignet sind, ihre körperliche Zerstörung ganz oder teilweise herbeizuführen,
4.
Maßregeln verhängt, die Geburten innerhalb der Gruppe verhindern sollen,
5.
ein Kind der Gruppe gewaltsam in eine andere Gruppe überführt,

Wenn man diese Punkte beachtet,  war Scholz und damit unsere Bundesregierung auf dem Holzweg.




Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Genau,die Sanktionen greifen jetzt in Russland.Wenn das Volk die Waren des täglichen Lebens nicht mehr zahlen kann werden wir sehen in welche Richtung der Mob tendiert.



Ich habe schon Öl, Senf, Nudeln, Klopapier usw zurückgelegt. 
Wenn es kein Wasser und Gas mehr geben sollte, ziehe ich in unser Haus im Wald mit Kamin, Wasserversorgung und Vorräte.
Bin ich auch ein paar Kilometer weiter von Berlin entfernt.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Öl, Senf, Nudeln, Klopapier usw zurückgelegt.


Honig wird demnächst in Gold aufgewogen -- schnell noch kaufen.


----------



## Tschetan (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Honig wird demnächst in Gold aufgewogen -- schnell noch kaufen.



Haben wir!
So richtiger Mist, das man damit anfangen muß.

Es war leider zu erwarten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLfuHgdHpW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  ich kann diesen Tattergreis nicht mehr sehen und wir marschieren im Gleichschritt mit.


----------



## Eckism (27. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wärmepumpe. Kamine und Holzöfen sind keine Lösung.


Alles wird teurer, da werden wohl die wenigsten ne Wärmepumpe leisten können/wollen, die noch günstig mit Holz heizen. Die Preise in Zukunft von allem möglichen ist einfach nicht absehbar, da halten sehr viele gerade die Füsse still.


----------



## Micha0208 (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder wie gesagt Müll verbrennen. Teilweise sogar Restmüll.


Wir haben auch so einen Nachbarn... Brennt der Kamin kommen schwarze Wolken raus und reizen die Lunge total
Die verbrennen niemals nur trockenes Holz. Eher Restmüll + eventuell Plastik...


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Brennt der Kamin kommen schwarze Wolken raus und reizen die Lunge total


Hört sich nach Altreifen an. Meldet das Ferkel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu! Überall wird man von dem scheiss Feuergestank belästigt.
> Wo wir vorher gewohnt haben. Da hat der Idiot auch noch Restmüll verbrannt.
> Und wenn wir durchlüften wollten sind die schwarze Flocken bei uns reingeflogen.
> Auch wo wir jetzt wohnen sind in der Nachbarschaft zwei Kaminstinker.
> ...



Die meisten Städte genehmigen neue Kamine schon seit Jahren gar nicht mehr oder nur noch unter hohen Auflagen inklusive Feinstaubfilter. Für Pelletheizungen gilt mittlerweile das gleiche.
Aber bei Immobilien gelten aus guten Gründe lange Bestandschutzfristen und wenn einmal in einer Region zuviel genehmigt wurde, dauert es halt, bis davon nenneswert was außer Betrieb genommen wurde.




Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute trockenes Holz nehmen würden, wäre es schon mal angenehmer. Aber bei manchen Leuten landet das Holz gleich nach dem Liefern im Kamin/Ofen, da ist nix mit trocknen lassen.



Alte Paletten sind billig und auf dem Hof noch Platz, da kann man sie direkt neben der Feuerschale lagern...

Zum Glück haben in Richtung dieses Nachbarn nur Bad und Küche und bei nicht-freistehenden Mehrparteienhäusern kommt der Gestank auch nur schwer drum herum oder oben drüber. Aber leider in geringem Maße durch die Fenster  .


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist Völkermord?
> 
> Völkerstrafgesetzbuch (VStGB)
> § 6 Völkermord
> ...



Wo ist da der Widerspruch? Tötungen von Ukrainern aus nationalistischen Gründen gab es doch nun reihenweise.

Mittlerweile ermittelt auch der GBA.









						Justizminister Buschmann will Russlands Kriegsverbrecher auch in Deutschland vor Gericht stellen
					

Russische Kriegsverbrechen in der Ukraine könnten nach Aussage von Bundesjustizminister Marco Buschmann auch vor deutschen Gerichten verhandelt werden. Man habe bereits „Folterknechte Assads“ (des syrischen Präsidenten) in Deutschland nach dem Weltrechtsprinzip vor Gericht gestellt, sagte der...




					www.rnd.de
				




Mal sehen wann Putin eine Einladung nach Karlsruhe bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

SPD holt absolute Mehrheit

Wahl im Saarland. Tobias Hans wurde abgewählt.
Die Linken und Grünen haben die 5% Hürde nicht geschafft.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> SPD holt absolute Mehrheit
> 
> Wahl im Saarland. Tobias Hans wurde abgewählt.
> Die Linken und Grünen haben die 5% Hürde nicht geschafft.


Ein bitterer Schlag für Merz als CDU Chef.
Da würde ich mir Gedanken machen, angesichts der nächsten Wahlen im Mai.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Widerspruch? Tötungen von Ukrainern aus nationalistischen Gründen gab es doch nun reihenweise.
> 
> Mittlerweile ermittelt auch der GBA.
> 
> ...


Ich schicke dir was gutes als PM


----------



## seahawk (28. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein bitterer Schlag für Merz als CDU Chef.
> Da würde ich mir Gedanken machen, angesichts der nächsten Wahlen im Mai.


NRW wird so oder so ein Desaster für die CDU. Selbst CDU Wähler mögen Wüst nicht und die Regierung hat sich über die gesamte Legislaturperiode einen Ruf der Unfähigkeit erarbeitet, den ich so noch nie gesehen habe.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> NRW wird so oder so ein Desaster für die CDU.


Günther ist hier im Norden recht beliebt, daher denke ich, dass er gewinnen wird.
Ich stelle ihn mir als zukünftigen Kanzlerkandidat der Union vor.


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

Ändert es wirklich etwas ob nun SPD, oder CDU regieren?
Ich meine im Moment verdienen sie prächtig an der Erhöhung der Mineralöl und Gaspreise.
Andere Preiserhöhung bei Dingen des täglichen Lebens, spülen über due MwSt ebenfalls Geld in die Kasse.
Wo ist die soziale Komponente?


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Naja, der Start der neuen Regierung ist alles andere als leicht.
Erst noch Corona, dann der scheiss Krieg.
Von einer Krise in die nächste.
Damit hatte wohl niemand von denen gerechnet.
Und mit der FDP in der Regierung kann man auch nicht alles umsetzen.
Das war von Anfang an klar.


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2022)

Von den Grünen muss halt noch mehr zu ökologischer Landwirtschaft und Klimaschutz kommen.









						Wind und Sonne lassen Stromerzeugung steigen
					

Das teils stürmische, teils sehr sonnige Wetter in den ersten drei Monaten des Jahres hat die Stromerzeugung aus erneuerbaren Energien kräftig ansteigen lassen. Der Verband BDEW drängt auf einen schnelleren Ausbau.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Von den Grünen muss halt noch mehr zu ökologischer Landwirtschaft und Klimaschutz kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da muss noch viel mehr kommen, vor allen das Lindner und die FDP nicht, wie aktuell das Geld, in Form von Hilfen, mit vollen Händen und per Gießkanne als Geschenke an finanziell Gutgestellte rausballert.

Da dürfen Grüne und SPD auch endlich mal gerne auf den Tisch hauen, neben mehr "Energie" beim Thema Umweltschutz und erneuerbare Energien.

Aktuell könnte man meinen die FDP hätte in dieser Koalition die Mehrheit der Stimmanteile in der Bundestagswahl geholt und nicht die Grünen und die SPD.


----------



## Lotto (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sollen andere da sagen, hab z.B. 2 starke Raucher als direkte Nachbarn, einer über mir einer nebenan, das auch nicht mal ansatzweise besser.
> Im Hochsommer, bei Bullenhitze, kannst da vergessen abends das Fenster zum lüften aufmachen zu wollen, da dann von beiden Parteien regelmäßig zu zweit bis viert, mehrmals die Woche in der Zeit von 19 bis 1 Uhr, auf den Balkonen gesessen wird und fleißig nebenbei in Kette gequarzt wird (eine aus spätestens 10-20 Minuten später geht die nächste an).
> 
> Wenn ich in der Zeit das Fenster aufmachen täte stinkt die Bude mindestens die nächsten 2 Tage als hätte ich selbst im Zimmer geraucht, ganz zu schweigen davon das man an den Innenwand bei der Balkontür nach etwa 3 Jahren bereits leichte Vergilbungen zu sehen sind.
> ...



Willkommen im Club. Bei mir ist es nur einer, dafür unter mir (leider zwei Stockwerke, sonst hätte ich mir schon Holzschuhe gekauft und würde Polka tanzen), d.h. die Sch.... zieht direkt nach oben. Der Typ raucht natürlich auch Kette und hat sobald die Temperaturen draußen 15° überschreiten dauerhaft die Fenster auf. Leider hat die Wohnung nur Fenster zu der Seite...
Hab den schon gefragt ob er bitte 30min-1 Stunde morgens bevor ich zur Arbeit gehe mal die Fenster schließen kann. Er hat angefangen zu lachen und seine Haustür geschlossen. Achja der Typ arbeitet nicht, Wohnung bezahlt das Amt, sprich der muss nicht zur Arbeit, der kann also ohne Probleme mal das Fenster schließen. Hausverwaltung und Mieter zucken mit den Achseln und sagen man können niemanden das Rauchen in den eigenen 4 Wänden verbieten...
Und wenn man mal so im Internet quer liest: oft kriegt der Raucher genau aus dieser Begründung Recht bzw. du musst erstmal nachweisen wie den die Sachlage ist. Und dann im Besten Fall verhängt das Gericht genau diese Zeitfenster wo der Nachbar dann mal nicht auf dem Balkon raucht oder lüftet. Das Problem: das würde der Typ trotzdem nicht einhalten. Der würd das einfach nicht machen und du müsstest das dann wieder nachweisen (was nahezu unmöglich ist).
Zudem kenne ich solche Gestalten schon von Nachbarschaften von Verwandten/Bekannten. Die haben auch ganz freundlich Dinge angesprochen (z.B. ob man um 1 Uhr Nachts nicht die Musik so leise machen kann das der Nachbar nicht mithören muss). Die nächsten 5 Monate waren nacheinander 4 Autoreifen mit Nägeln versehen...jetzt weis mal nach das das DER Nachbar war. Null Chance!
Das beste wäre wegziehen, aber erstmal findet man echt schwer ne Wohnung, dann kostet ein Umzug ein Haufen Arbeit und Geld und last but not least sind die Mieten hier in den letzten wie überall so dermassen gestiegen, dass ich für ne gleichwertige Wohnung min. 33% mehr Kaltmiete rechnen darf (und da weißt du dann auch nicht ob der Nachbar ein A...loch ist). Das beste ist einfach Eigenheim (da hat man die meisten asozialen schonmal nicht als Nachbar), aber das kann man sich als Einzelperson heutzutage ja in Stadtnähe abschminken.

Ich selbst kann es auch nicht verstehen, warum so jemand im Recht sein kann. Ich mein ich kann auch nicht um 3 Uhr Nacht meine Waschmaschine schleudern lassen. Da würde auch irgendwann die Polizei vor der Tür stehen und mich auffordern das zu unterlassen, weil es eben Ruhezeiten gibt.

Das mit den Kaminen ist genauso asozial, nur das das meist dann schon anständigere Menschen sind (den Kamin würden sie aber trotzdem nicht ausmachen).


----------



## DKK007 (28. März 2022)

Gerade der Vermieter kann doch sehr wohl das Rauchen in der Wohnung verbieten, da es die ganze Wohnung beschädigt. 
Dazu kommen Fehlalarme der Rauchmelder.


----------



## seahawk (28. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das beste ist einfach Eigenheim (da hat man die meisten asozialen schonmal nicht als Nachbar), aber das kann man sich als Einzelperson heutzutage ja in Stadtnähe abschminken.


Aus beruflicher Erfahrung: Nein, da kannst Du das Problem genauso haben, nur ist der finanzielle Einsatz auf beiden Seiten noch höher.


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das beste ist einfach Eigenheim (da hat man die meisten asozialen schonmal nicht als Nachbar),


Höhö
Da gibt es genauso Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten, wenn auch nicht mehr übers Rauchen.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da gibt es genauso Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten, wenn auch nicht mehr übers Rauchen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmTDYyy_9x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da dürfen Grüne und SPD auch endlich mal gerne auf den Tisch hauen, neben mehr "Energie" beim Thema Umweltschutz und erneuerbare Energien.
> 
> Aktuell könnte man meinen die FDP hätte in dieser Koalition die Mehrheit der Stimmanteile in der Bundestagswahl geholt und nicht die Grünen und die SPD.


Wenn der EON Vorstandschef "sehr zufrieden" mit dem Handeln der Bundesregierung ist (gerade in den Tagesthemen) , ist das jedenfalls nicht unbedingt eine Auszeichnung für grüne Politik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2022)

Ich erinnere mich an den gleichen Wortlaut für Merkels Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ändert es wirklich etwas ob nun SPD, oder CDU regieren?
> Ich meine im Moment verdienen sie prächtig an der Erhöhung der Mineralöl und Gaspreise.



Weder die SPD noch die CDU sind ein Mineralölkonzern 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Von den Grünen muss halt noch mehr zu ökologischer Landwirtschaft und Klimaschutz kommen.



Mehr als "gar nichts", meinst du echt? Wäre das nicht etwas zuviel verlangt von den Steigbügeln Lindners?


----------



## Tschetan (28. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder die SPD noch die CDU sind ein Mineralölkonzern



Ich dachte nicht das ich dazuschreiben muß womit?

Also Mineralölsteuer, Energieumlage, MwSt. 
Diese Steuern steigen mit dem Preis.
Verständlich?

Warum nicht wie in anderen Staaten diese Abgaben senken oder aussetzten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2022)

Die SPD und CDU erheben auch keine Mineralölsteuer, keine Energieumlage und keine Mehrwertssteuer. Den Unterschied zwischen einer Partei und einem Staat zu beachten, anstatt Verleumdnungen zu verbreiten, sollte in einem Politikunterforum wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein.


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der EON Vorstandschef "sehr zufrieden" mit dem Handeln der Bundesregierung ist (gerade in den Tagesthemen) , ist das jedenfalls nicht unbedingt eine Auszeichnung für grüne Politik.


Es hätte ja auch niemand ahnen können, dass die Grünen ein weiterer Bettvorleger des Kapitals sind.


----------



## Tschetan (29. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die SPD und CDU erheben auch keine Mineralölsteuer, keine Energieumlage und keine Mehrwertssteuer. Den Unterschied zwischen einer Partei und einem Staat zu beachten, anstatt Verleumdnungen zu verbreiten, sollte in einem Politikunterforum wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein.



Jaja, "Verleumdung". Geht es nicht noch ein wenig größer?
Sie " kassieren" den Bürger ab und werfen ihm ein paar Brosamen zu.
Wer erhebt eigentlich die Steuern?
Warum eigentlich nicht von den richtigen Profiteuren eine Steuer erheben ?
Haben schon bei Corona ordentlich eingesackt?


"Auch in Deutschland hat die Corona-Pandemie die Ungleichheit verschärft: Das Vermögen der 10 reichsten Personen ist seit Beginn der Pandemie von rund 144 Milliarden auf etwa 256 Milliarden US-Dollar gewachsen. Allein dieser Gewinn entspricht annähernd dem Gesamtvermögen der ärmsten 40 Prozent, also von 33 Millionen Deutschen. Währenddessen erreicht die Armutsquote in Deutschland mit 16,1 Prozent einen Höchststand."









						Corona-Pandemie und Ungleichheit: 10 reichste Männer verdoppeln ihr Vermögen – über 160 Millionen Menschen zusätzlich in Armut
					

Während der Pandemie konnten die zehn reichsten Milliardäre ihr Vermögen auf insgesamt 1,5 Billionen Dollar verdoppeln. Gleichzeitig leben 163 Millionen Menschen wegen der Pandemie in Armut. Diese Ungleichheit tötet jedes Jahr Millionen Menschen, etwa weil sie keine adäquate medizinische...




					www.oxfam.de
				




So wird es jetzt wieder laufen, egal wer von Ihnen regiert.


----------



## seahawk (29. März 2022)

Fridays for Future wird erwachsen und stellt nun endlich auch die Systemfrage.









						Luisa Neubauer über Klima und Krisen: „Es ist Zeit für Systemfragen“
					

Wenn der Koalition der gesellschaftliche Frieden in Deutschland wichtiger sei als die Menschen in der Ukraine, solle sie das sagen, fordert Neubauer.




					taz.de
				




Klimaschutz und Kapitalismus geht nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fridays for Future wird erwachsen und stellt nun endlich auch die Systemfrage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn FfF wichtiger ist Künstler / Menschen auf Grund des tragens von Dreadlocks bei "falscher Hautfarbe" zu diskriminieren und zu nötigen sie abzuschneiden, weil man sie sonst einfach ausgrenzt, als deren Statement / Beitrag zum und als der Klimaschutz, sollen sie das sagen.

Sind ja schließlich (jetzt) "erwachsen".


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Klimaschutz und Kapitalismus geht nicht.


Die Lindner und Merze sind empört.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Lindner und Merze sind empört.


Kapitalismus und Klimaschutz sind durchaus vereinbar.
Was nicht vereinbar mit dem Klimaschutz ist, ist ein nahezu ausschließlich auf (Anleger)gewinne & Konsum orientierter Kapitalismus, der beißt sich massiv...

Als Unternehmen aber verlustfrei zu arbeiten und dabei noch ein bisschen Gewinn zu erzielen und trotzdem dafür nicht das Klima in den A*rsch zu f*ick*en ist durchaus umsetzbar, wird aber 100%ig den ganzen faulen Erbgeldadel nicht glücklich machen (welchen Lindner und Merz hofieren), genauso wenig wie den die letzten 60 Jahre rein auf fleißig konsumieren sozialisierten Durchschnittsbürger...

Weil das eben ein Kapitalismus ist in dem man nicht mehr bequem seinen Arsch auf 100m Luxusjacht & im Privatjet von Luxusclub zu Luxusclub tourend ausruhen kann, während sich das geerbte Vermögen an der Börse auf dem Buckel und zu Lasten aller anderen vermehrt und vom 2 Jahresvertrag mit neuen Smartphone darf sich dann auch ein jeder verabschieden.

So ein Kapitalismus gliche wieder etwas mehr dem "Konsumverhalten" von vor und den Anfängen der Industrialisierung, mit drastisch höheren Preisen und mehr Augenmerk auf entsprechend längere (Wieder)verwendbarkeit.


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ist ein nahezu ausschließlich auf (Anleger)gewinne & Konsum orientierter Kapitalismus,


Um Himmels Willen. Beschäftige dich mit der politischen Ökonomie, anstatt den Kapitalismus dahingehend zu verklären bzw. so eine abstrus verkürzte Kapitalismuskritik zu bringen, wo zwischen einem guten "schaffenden" Kapital auf der einen und einem bösen "raffenden" Kapital auf der anderen Seite unterschieden wird.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kapitalismus und Klimaschutz sind durchaus vereinbar.


Wo ist Profitgier mit Nachhaltigkeit vereinbar?


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2022)

Ich sehe nach wie vor kein Problem darin mit Marktschranken in einem kapitalistischen System Klimaschutz zu erzwingen. Eben indem CO2 Geld kostet und Mineralöl nochmal extra.
Ein Problem entsteht erst wenn man diese Schranken einreißt sobald die Lenkungswirkung droht anzuschlagen. Das nennt sich dann vorallem Populismus, unabhängig von der Wirtschaftsform.


----------



## seahawk (29. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe nach wie vor kein Problem darin mit Marktschranken in einem kapitalistischen System Klimaschutz zu erzwingen. Eben indem CO2 Geld kostet und Mineralöl nochmal extra.
> Ein Problem entsteht erst wenn man diese Schranken einreißt sobald die Lenkungswirkung droht anzuschlagen. Das nennt sich dann vorallem Populismus, unabhängig von der Wirtschaftsform.


Global gesehen geht es nicht, denn da müsste man auch über Klima- und Ressourcengerechtigkeit zwischen dem globalen Norden und dem globalen Süden reden. Gerechtigkeit wird sich, durch die unterschiedliche Verteilung des Wohlstandes, aber nicht einstellen können, wenn der Zugang zu Ressourcen über ein kompetitives System wie den Kapitalismus erfolgt.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Problem entsteht erst wenn man diese Schranken einreißt sobald die Lenkungswirkung droht anzuschlagen. Das nennt sich dann vorallem Populismus, unabhängig von der Wirtschaftsform.


Oder wenn unvorhersehbare Ereignisse eintreten. Wie z.B. Kriege. Oder Pandemien, Naturkatastrophen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jaja, "Verleumdung". Geht es nicht noch ein wenig größer?



Wenn du willst kannst du dein Fehlverhalten auch noch um einige Größenordnungen steigern.
Um so schneller wird die Moderation es hoffentlich endgültig beenden.



> Wer erhebt eigentlich die Steuern?



Staat, Länder und Kommunen. Solche Basics sollte man, wie gesagt, kapiert haben, wenn man darüber diskutieren will. Sonst Fresse halten, zuhören, lernen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist Profitgier mit Nachhaltigkeit vereinbar?



Man kann sie schlichtweg in den Rahmenbedingungen festschreiben. Nachhaltigkeit im Kapitalismus kann nicht funktionieren, aber Kapitalismus in der Nachhaltigkeit. Bedingung ist eine Politik, die willig ist, um dem Kapitalismus Rahmenbedingungen aufzuzwingen. Gerade im Falle Klimaschutz ist das sogar extrem simpel möglich: Entweder die Freisetzung von Treibhausgasen oder aber die Erzeugung von Stoffen, die zwangsläufig dazu führen, in angemessener Höhe besteuern. Fertig. Innerhalb dieses Rahmens darf der Kapitalismus dann seinen Gewinn maximieren und das bedeutet, er muss und wird seine Emissionen minimieren.




seahawk schrieb:


> Global gesehen geht es nicht, denn da müsste man auch über Klima- und Ressourcengerechtigkeit zwischen dem globalen Norden und dem globalen Süden reden. Gerechtigkeit wird sich, durch die unterschiedliche Verteilung des Wohlstandes, aber nicht einstellen können, wenn der Zugang zu Ressourcen über ein kompetitives System wie den Kapitalismus erfolgt.



Gerechtigkeit jeglicher Art und Kapitalismus schließen sich tatsächlich gegenseitig aus. Aber Ressourcengerechtigkeit ist für Klimaschutz auch nicht nötig. Genau genommen ist sie, wenn man jegliche Moral außen vorlässt (und weder "Klimaschutz" und schon gar nicht "Kapitalismus" haben eine innhärente Moral) sogar störend: Der CO2-Ausstoß einer Region steigt vor allem in der Wohlstandsphase an, die viele Schwellenländer gerade haben.

Massenmotorisierung, Elektrifizierung aller Haushalte, Industrialisierung - das verbraucht Energie ohne Ende und anfangs meist in ihrer dreckigsten Form. Gleichzeitig wirkt sich dieser mäßige Wohlstand aber nur mäßig auf die Geburtenraten aus, dafür steigert die parallel stattfindende Verbesserung der medizinischen Versorgung die Lebenserwartung drastisch. Ergibt unterm Strich eine Explosion der Bevölkerung und des Verbrauchs pro Kopf.

Entwicklungsländer mit miserablen Lebensbedingungen und Substistenzwirtschaft emittieren dagegen kaum Klimagase (insbesondere nachdem die Naturlandschaften restlos verwüstet/deren Kohlenstoffspeicher freigesetzt wurden), weil die zahlreichen Menschen und ärmlichsten Bedingungen hausen und neben einer sogar oft auf regenerative Quellen zurückgehenden Kochgelegenheiten keinen Energieverbrauch abseits von Muskelkraft haben. Reiche Länder wiederum haben zwar einen noch einmal etwas höheren Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch als Schwellenländer, dieser steigt aber nicht annähernd so stark wie der Wohlstand weil der Rohstoff "Wissen" für moderen High-Tech-Industrien eben energieneutral ist. Und solche Ländern haben durch die Bank mit schrumpfenden, überalteten Bevölkerungen zu tun, was den Absolutverbrauch begrenzt.

Eine Welt mit ein paar Reichen auf mitteleuropäischem Niveau und vielen hungernden auf dem Level von Zentralafrika wäre das genaue Gegenteil von gerecht. Aber wesentlich klimafreundlicher als eine nivellierte, gerechte Welt, in der alle den Lebensstandard der indischen Mittelschicht haben.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder wenn unvorhersehbare Ereignisse eintreten. Wie z.B. Kriege. Oder Pandemien, Naturkatastrophen.


2€ für den Liter Sprit sind aber eben nicht unerwartet und unvorhersehbar sondern nur ca. 6 Monate früher gekommen als sie auch sonst zu erwarten waren. Da jetzt mit Steuermitteln gegen zu halten ist reine FDP Auto-Lobby-Politik, getarnt als Populismus.
Und LPG Terminals anfangen zu bauen statt die Verhinderung von Erneuerbaren abzubauen ist sowieso kurzfristig unnütz und mittelfristig Unsinn.


----------



## Tschetan (29. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 2€ für den Liter Sprit sind aber eben nicht unerwartet und unvorhersehbar sondern nur ca. 6 Monate früher gekommen als sie auch sonst zu erwarten waren. Da jetzt mit Steuermitteln gegen zu halten ist reine FDP Auto-Lobby-Politik, getarnt als Populismus.
> Und LPG Terminals anfangen zu bauen statt die Verhinderung von Erneuerbaren abzubauen ist sowieso kurzfristig unnütz und mittelfristig Unsinn.




Sicher ist es von der FDP populistisch,  aber auch traurig das die "sozialen" Parteien das Thema .... liegen lassen.
Was bringt es einer Verkäuferin, die jetzt jeden Tag 3-4 + Euro mehr für die Fahrt zur Arbeit benötig, das sie am Ende etwas steuerlich ansetzen kann?
Sie hat 
dann schon fast 600 Euro im Jahr  investiert um Arbeiten zu dürfen. Pflegerinnen und viele andere die auf ihr Auto angewiesen sind betrifft es gleichfalls.
Dazu steigen die Kosten für Strom, Heizung und, und, und...
Am Ende fehlt Kaufkraft.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2022)

Heute erst wieder mit einer Pflegerin in der mobilen Pflege gesprochen: Ihr Fahrzeug ist (natürlich) genau wie der Sprit vom Arbeitgeber bezahlt.
"Auf das Auto angewiesen" ist immer zweiseitig. Es ist eben auch ein Lebensmodell was gewählt wird weil es am Ende doch gar nicht soo teuer ist Auto zu fahren.
Wobei ich die ca. 15-20km Anreise im Auto wie in deinem Rechenbeispiel auch nicht für realistisch für schlecht bezahlte Jobs halte. Die die längere Strecken mit dem Auto pendeln sind eher die bei denen dabei auch ein ordentliches Gehalt raus springt. Der Rest ist schon längst umgezogen und/oder in Öffis unterwegs.


----------



## Tschetan (29. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kannst du dein Fehlverhalten auch noch um einige Größenordnungen steigern.



Du solltest dich mit dem Gedanken der "Demokratie" beschäftigen?
Ich weiß das viele Probleme haben andere Ansichten und Meinungen zu akzeptieren, aber das ist nun einmal ein Grundrecht.
Ich bin in einem Land aufgewachsen, wo man sich in bestimmter Weise selber einschränkte und wusste was man sagen und nicht sagen darf.
Wir nähern uns dem mit riesigen Schritten.
Es gab immer irgendeinen der meldete, was man ja nicht sagen durfte.
Ich war 89 dabei und wo warst du?

Um den Bogen zu schlagen, ich empfinde es als Armutszeugnis Medien zu sperren und Informationen zu blockieren, die einem nicht genehm sind.
Das sollte die neue-Bundesregierung- 2021 unbedingt ändern.
Streit, Diskussion, Austausch von Meinungen, sind wichtig .


Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute erst wieder mit einer Pflegerin in der mobilen Pflege gesprochen: Ihr Fahrzeug ist (natürlich) genau wie der Sprit vom Arbeitgeber bezahlt.
> "Auf das Auto angewiesen" ist immer zweiseitig. Es ist eben auch ein Lebensmodell was gewählt wird weil es am Ende doch gar nicht soo teuer ist Auto zu fahren.
> Wobei ich die ca. 15-20km Anreise im Auto wie in deinem Rechenbeispiel auch nicht für realistisch für schlecht bezahlte Jobs halte. Die die längere Strecken mit dem Auto pendeln sind eher die bei denen dabei auch ein ordentliches Gehalt raus springt. Der Rest ist schon längst umgezogen und/oder in Öffis unterwegs.



Ich wohne in Brandenburg, Flächenland mit Berlin in der Mitte.
Das ist blanke Notwebdigkeit und kein Lebensmodell, mit dem Auto zu fahren. Dazu ist der ÖPNV auch abgebaut worden.ich kenne genug die 50-100 km fahren müssen.
Auch Arbeitgeber sind gezwungen das Geld, was sie als Lohn bezahlen, zu verdienen


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> ich kenne genug die 50-100 km fahren müssen.


Warum müssen sie? Warum können sie nicht auch 100km weiter wohnen?


----------



## Tschetan (29. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum müssen sie? Warum können sie nicht auch 100km weiter wohnen?


Vielleicht weil Mieten von 13+ Euro für viele zu teuer sind?
In welcher Ecke lebst du?

Ich würde es zB gut finden wenn der Staat Strukturentwicklung mehr in Richtung Menschen macht
Nicht die Leute ziehen hinter der Arbeit her, sondern man fördert das Gegenteil.


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil Mieten von 13+ Euro für viele zu teuer sind?


Und Benzin zu subventionieren ist jetzt warum besser als die Mietpreise anzugehen?


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil Mieten von 13+ Euro für viele zu teuer sind?


Also war es eine Entscheidung gegen die höhere Miete und für das Auto. Ein Lebensmodell was eben billiger war weil das Auto so billig war.
Ein ökologisch katastrophales Lebensmodell übrigens.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich würde es zB gut finden wenn der Staat Strukturentwicklung mehr in Richtung Menschen macht
> Nicht die Leute ziehen hinter der Arbeit herum, sondern man fördert das Gegenteil.


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, einer der Wege dahin wäre genau die Pendelei NICHT zu subventionieren, dann müssen die Firmen nämlich entweder die lokalen Mieten mit finanzieren oder zu den günstigen Wohnräumen ziehen (oder mehr mobile Arbeit anbieten wenn möglich).


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, einer der Wege dahin wäre genau die Pendelei NICHT zu subventionieren, dann müssen die Firmen nämlich entweder die lokalen Mieten mit finanzieren oder zu den günstigen Wohnräumen ziehen


Dann sollten aber im gleichen Atemzug die Zumutbarkeitskritierien bzgl. Arbeitsaufnahme im SGB II und SGB III entsprechend angepasst werden. Denn bislang gelten 2,5h tägliche Pendelzeit als zumutbar und je nach Region und Wohnort sogar mehr. Ebenso die Vermittlung im gesamten Bundesgebiet, inkl. Städte wie Berlin, Hamburg, München, wo die Lage am Wohnungsmarkt ohnehin schon katastrophal ist. 
Wer sich darüber echaufiert, z.B. allein die Fahrtkosten und verplemperte Zeit die man hat, wird damit abgespeist, dass er ja die Pendlerpauschale in Anspruch nehmen kann. Wenn das nicht überzeugend genug ist, kommt der "sanfte" Druck durchs Amt, jede zumutbare Beschäftigung anzunehmen, selbst wenn das was man da verdient nicht zum Leben reicht. Man kann ja schließlich aufstocken und damit seinen Beitrag zur Subventionierung von Bumsbuden leisten.
Aber mit solche Spielerchen "schützt" man Deutschlands Wirtschaft, Betriebe und Wohlstand sowie den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas. Und manch ein Ferkel holt sich auf diesen deutschen Standortnationalismus und die Knochenmühle der Verwertbarkeit noch einen runter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann sollten aber im gleichen Atemzug die Zumutbarkeitskritierien bzgl. Arbeitsaufnahme im SGB II und SGB III entsprechend angepasst werden.



Fordere zumindest ich seit langem. 45 Minuten eine Strecke mit ÖPNV als Oberlimit.



> Wenn das nicht überzeugend genug ist, kommt der "sanfte" Druck durchs Amt, jede zumutbare Beschäftigung anzunehmen, selbst wenn das was man da verdient nicht zum Leben reicht. Man kann ja schließlich aufstocken und damit seinen Beitrag zur Subventionierung von Bumsbuden leisten.



Abgesehen davon, dass die Definition von "zumutbar" stellenweise reformbedürftig ist, gibts daran ja auch wenig auszusetzen. 



> Aber mit solche Spielerchen "schützt" man Deutschlands Wirtschaft, Betriebe und Wohlstand sowie den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas. Und manch ein Ferkel holt sich auf diesen deutschen Standortnationalismus und die Knochenmühle der Verwertbarkeit noch einen runter.



Solange wir den Kapitalismus nicht abschaffen, kommen wir um den Niedriglohnsektor nicht herum. Die einzige Frage ist, ob wir ihn im Rahmen sozialer Umverteilung auf ein humanes Maß aufsteigenocken, oder ob arme Leute 80 h die Woche in drei Jobs arbeiten müssen, um zu überleben.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange wir den Kapitalismus nicht abschaffen, kommen wir um den Niedriglohnsektor nicht herum. Die einzige Frage ist, ob wir ihn im Rahmen sozialer Umverteilung auf ein humanes Maß aufsteigen, oder ob arme Leute 80 h die Woche in drei Jobs arbeiten müssen, um zu überleben.


Das Problem am Kapitalismus ist halt leider das er am ehsten "der Natur des menschlichen Charakters" der allermeisten Menschen entspricht.

Marx und Engels haben ja lang und breit Theorien über "eine" Alternative dazu geschrieben, in der Praxis, sowohl ihrer eigenen Feldversuche in kleinen Maßstab (Betriebsgröße) als auch die anderer in Staatsgröße, funktionierte es nur eben nicht, immer wieder in letzter Instanz weil die Konstante Mensch auf allen Ebenen nicht funktionierte (vor allen wegen der Gier und dem Neid) und andere alternative Konzepte sind am Ende immer irgendwo auch nur Kompromisse mit dem Kapitalismus.

Es besitzt halt niemand eine funktionierende bessere Alternative zum Kapitalismus, die keine Utopie ist, oder den Faktor Mensch sträflich ignoriert, die auch und das ist ebend absolut immer der springende Punkt, dann von den meisten Menschen freiwillig umfänglich angenommen wird und entsprechend funktionieren kann.

Solange man also das Verhalten der Menschen nicht verändert bekommt (im aktuellen Tempo wird das wohl mindestens nochmal 4000 Jahre plus dauern, vorrausgesetzt zwischendrin machen wir nicht wieder eine oder mehrere große Rollen rückwärts) wird es halt äußerst schwer den Kapitalismus ohne massiv repressiven Zwang und Überwachung von Verhalten auf absolut allen Ebenen gegen etwas anderes auszutauschen, folglich, das Beste was wir tun können ist den Kapitalismus entsprechend für die Schwachen so human wie möglich zu gestalten und ihn so ökologisch verträglich wie möglich und nötig zu bekommen.

Oder sehr überspitzt formuliert, eine Menschheit nach dem Vorbild des "Star Trek Kommunismus", oder etwas das dem auch nur in Ansätzen nahe kommt, ist und bleibt noch lange Utopie.


----------



## Tschetan (30. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und Benzin zu subventionieren ist jetzt warum besser als die Mietpreise anzugehen?



Man sollte bei beiden Dingen die soziale Komponente betrachten.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Also war es eine Entscheidung gegen die höhere Miete und für das Auto. Ein Lebensmodell was eben billiger war weil das Auto so billig war.
> Ein ökologisch katastrophales Lebensmodell übrigens.
> 
> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, einer der Wege dahin wäre genau die Pendelei NICHT zu subventionieren, dann müssen die Firmen nämlich entweder die lokalen Mieten mit finanzieren oder zu den günstigen Wohnräumen ziehen (oder mehr mobile Arbeit anbieten wenn möglich).



Du zäumst das Pferd meiner Meinung von der falschen Seite auf.
Viele die solche Fahrten machen, haben Familien , wo der Partner vielleicht in der Nähe arbeitet und es Kita Plätze gibt.
Man sollte mehr und tiefer nachdenken, bevor man so locker urteilt?

Was bringt es auch wenn alle in die Ballungsgebiete ziehen ? Ist das nachhaltig, ökologisch ?
Zersiedlung der Landschaft, Versiegelung, Landflucht und immer höherer Wohnungsbedarf in Zentren, während anderswo die Häuser verfallen und leerstehen.
Ökologie beginnt nicht nur mit höheren Benzinpreisen, oder Elektrorollern die überall herumliegen und durch ihre Produktion, in Afrika die Natur zerstören.

Wir könnten zB Europäische Regionen wie Spanische Halbinsel aufforsten, oder helfen in Nordafrika den Grünen Gürtel entstehen zu lassen, aber stattdessen lassen wir Wälder für Palmöl rohden, damit wir mit Biodiesel fahren
können.
Ist das nicht Mumpitz?


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann sollten aber im gleichen Atemzug die Zumutbarkeitskritierien bzgl. Arbeitsaufnahme im SGB II und SGB III entsprechend angepasst werden.


Ja, natürlich. Habe ich etwas anderes suggeriert?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was bringt es auch wenn alle in die Ballungsgebiete ziehen ? Ist das nachhaltig, ökologisch ?[...]


Ja, das halte ich tatsächlich für ökologischer als der Flächenverbrauch + individueller Transport von/aus dem "Häuschen im Grünen". In die Stadt zu ziehen ist übrigens genau das Gegenteil von Zersiedelung.
Allerdings beinhaltet mein Post ja auch andere Möglichkeiten der Lösung. Aber wenn du auf die eingegangen wärst hätte der Whatabouitism (oder als wie soll ich das nennen wenn auf den Aufruf weniger zu fahren mit Biodiesel ist umweltschädlich geantwortet wird?) danach ja nicht so toll gepasst  .
Am Ende muss in unserem System der finanzielle Anreiz stimmen damit das Gewünschte passiert. Und der Wunsch ist nicht "zieht in die Stadt" sondern "reduziert euren ökologischen Fußabdruck". Die Anreize entsprechend zu setzen zäumt das Pferd daher vollkommen korrekt und zügig auf. Die Lösungen direkt zu erzwingen ist das was meist in die Binsen geht (siehe Nachteile von Planwirtschaft und berechtigte Kritik an der E-Auto Förderung).

Man kann sich auch mal ansehen was alle Industrieunternehmen bis in die 60er hinein gemacht haben als individuelle Mobilität noch nicht so billig war. Da waren Wohnmöglichkeiten finanziert durch den Arbeitgeber und Firmenbusse die aus den Nachbarstädten passend zu Schicht-Anfang/Ende fahren vollkommen normal.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann sollten aber im gleichen Atemzug die Zumutbarkeitskritierien bzgl. Arbeitsaufnahme im SGB II und SGB III entsprechend angepasst werden. Denn bislang gelten 2,5h tägliche Pendelzeit als zumutbar und je nach Region und Wohnort sogar mehr. Ebenso die Vermittlung im gesamten Bundesgebiet, inkl. Städte wie Berlin, Hamburg, München, wo die Lage am Wohnungsmarkt ohnehin schon katastrophal ist.



Ich hatte mal früher ein Jobangebot als "Rohrschlosser" in der Schweiz zugeschickt bekommen.
Da konnten mich die 20 Euro Stundenlohn auch nicht hin locken.


----------



## seahawk (30. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerechtigkeit jeglicher Art und Kapitalismus schließen sich tatsächlich gegenseitig aus. Aber Ressourcengerechtigkeit ist für Klimaschutz auch nicht nötig. Genau genommen ist sie, wenn man jegliche Moral außen vorlässt (und weder "Klimaschutz" und schon gar nicht "Kapitalismus" haben eine innhärente Moral) sogar störend: Der CO2-Ausstoß einer Region steigt vor allem in der Wohlstandsphase an, die viele Schwellenländer gerade haben.
> 
> Massenmotorisierung, Elektrifizierung aller Haushalte, Industrialisierung - das verbraucht Energie ohne Ende und anfangs meist in ihrer dreckigsten Form. Gleichzeitig wirkt sich dieser mäßige Wohlstand aber nur mäßig auf die Geburtenraten aus, dafür steigert die parallel stattfindende Verbesserung der medizinischen Versorgung die Lebenserwartung drastisch. Ergibt unterm Strich eine Explosion der Bevölkerung und des Verbrauchs pro Kopf.
> 
> ...


KIlamschutz auf Kosten der Schwachen ist für mich nicht aktzeptabel und eine direkte Fortsetzung der imperialistischen Ausbeutung in der Kolonialzeit. Jeder Mensch verdient den gleichen Zugang zu Ressourcen. Im Gegenteil ich bin, vor dem Hintergrund der historischen Schuld, sehr dafür gerade dem globalen Norden und den  dortigen dominant weißen Gesellschaften den Zugang zu Ressourcen zu erschweren. Der Reichtum der reichen Ländern wurden den anderen gestohlen.


----------



## Poulton (30. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> sondern "reduziert euren ökologischen Fußabdruck".


Dann soll man die reichsten 10 Prozent der Bevölkerung angehen und zwar direkt: https://www.zeit.de/wissen/umwelt/2020-09/klimawandel-co2-ausstoss-wohlhabende-menschen-oxfam-studie


> In Deutschland sind laut Oxfam die reichsten zehn Prozent oder 8,3 Millionen Menschen für 26 Prozent der deutschen CO2-Emissionen im untersuchten Zeitraum verantwortlich. Die mit 41,5 Millionen Menschen fünfmal größere, ärmere Hälfte der deutschen Bevölkerung habe mit 29 Prozent nur etwas mehr verbraucht. Ein Hebel im Kampf gegen den Klimawandel sei der Verkehr, insbesondere der Flugverkehr. Besonders kritisch sieht Oxfam die Stadtgeländewagen (SUV), die zwischen 2010 und 2018 die zweitgrößten Emissionstreiber gewesen seien.


Aber wie so oft, macht man vor den Kapitaleignern und der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse den ganz großen Kotau, statt eine Politik der Armutsbekämpfung zu fahren, die sich insgesamt auch positiv auf den CO2 Austoß auswirkt. 
Man ist mal wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, was ich schon vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben habe: Wer Umverteilung will, muss an die Einkommen, Schenkungen, Erbschaften und Vermögen ran. Steuern auf den Verbrauch sind mit das Unsozialste was es gibt. Diejenigen die ohnehin viel haben, die stört es wenig und diejenigen die kaum Einkommen oder gar komplett auf Transferleistungen angewiesen sind, werden dadurch überproportional stark belastet.
Ebenso werden Personen mit keinem oder nur geringen Einkommen, gar nicht oder so gut wie gar nicht durch Einkommenssteuern belastet. Daher ist eine Entlastung in dem Bereich vorallem eine Entlastung für die Lindner und Merze der Republik.

Was wurde stattdessen die vergangenen Jahrzehnte gemacht: 
Steuer- und Abgabenreformen seit 1998 haben nur die Reichsten 30 % entlastet
https://www.boeckler.de/de/boeckler-impuls-soli-nicht-ersatzlos-streichen-3868.htm


> Alle Steuerreformen seit 1998 zusammen genommen brachten dem reichsten Hundertstel eine Entlastung, die 4,8 Prozent des Bruttoeinkommens entsprach. Das ärmste Zehntel zahlt hingegen 5,4 Prozent mehr, was etwa an gestiegener Energie- und Mehrwertsteuer liegt.


Und dann wundert man sich, warum die Wahlbeteiligung der unteren und untersten sozialen Schichten so gering ist. Vorallem im Vergleich zu Zeiten eines Willy Brandt, wo im großen Umfang etwas für eben diese Schichten nicht nur wohlfeil angekündigt, sondern auch umgesetzt wurde. Unter entsprechendem Gekeife der Union, Springer und der besitzenden Klasse.


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Um den Bogen zu schlagen, ich empfinde es als Armutszeugnis Medien zu sperren und Informationen zu blockieren, die einem nicht genehm sind.



Fakenews, Verschwörungstheorien und Volksverhetzung sind keine Meinung.


----------



## Lotto (30. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Höhö
> Da gibt es genauso Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten, wenn auch nicht mehr übers Rauchen.


Das stimmt natürlich, aber du hast potentiell keine Leute die extrem reagieren wenn man um etwas bittet. Diese Leute haben nämlich im ihrem Leben nichts mehr zu verlieren, denen ist schon alles egal um sie herum. Und mit so jemand willst du nicht zu tun haben. Da ziehst du immer der Kürzeren.


----------



## Poulton (30. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, aber du hast potentiell keine Leute die extrem reagieren wenn man um etwas bittet.


Woher kommt dieser unerschütterliche Glaube, dass im Eigenheim alles besser sei und die Nachbarn im Zweifel auch weniger schlimm sind? Das ist genauso daneben wie die bei einigen herrschende Vorstellung, dass im ländlichen Raum nur reiche Säcke wohnen, die selbstgefällig in ihren Ohrensessel knattern und den Schlaf der Selbstgerechten schlafen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2022)

Auch auf dem Land kann man einen Nazi als Nachbar haben.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Fakenews, Verschwörungstheorien und Volksverhetzung sind keine Meinung.


Wer entscheidet darüber?
Bild Zeitung nimmt doch auch kaum einer ernst und sie sudelt immer fleißig weiter. Man sollte den Menschen schon einiges zutrauen. Das ist eine Grundsätzliche Entscheidung, denn wer entscheidet wann, was "Verschwörungstheorien" sind?

Einige davon wurden von der Wahrheit eingeholt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was bringt es auch wenn alle in die Ballungsgebiete ziehen ? Ist das nachhaltig, ökologisch ?
> Zersiedlung der Landschaft, Versiegelung, Landflucht und immer höherer Wohnungsbedarf in Zentren, während anderswo die Häuser verfallen und leerstehen.



Bestehende Infrastruktur ungenutzt zu lassen muss natürlich gut überlegt sein, aber den Beschwerden aus dem ländlichen Raum nach zu urteilen, ist es da mit der vorhandenen Infrastuktur gar nicht mal soweit her und die aufgegebenen Häuser sind oftmals in einem Zustand, in dem man sie nicht einmal mehr verschenkt bekommt, weil man für den Preis einer Sanierung einen insgesamt besseren Neubau bekommt. Erst recht wenn besagter Neubau Synergieeffekte nutzt: Wohnen in Ballungsräumen bedeutet viel weniger Zersiedelung, viel weniger Versiegelung, viel weniger Energiebedarf, etc.. Für die Umwelt ein ganz klarer Gewinn. Dorfleben ist ein Luxus, bei dem sich die Allgemeinheit gut überlegen sollte, wieviel Geld sie da für wen drin versenken soll.




Poulton schrieb:


> Woher kommt dieser unerschütterliche Glaube, dass im Eigenheim alles besser sei und die Nachbarn im Zweifel auch weniger schlimm sind?



Der Nachbar mag im Schnitt nicht besser sein, aber er ist definitiv weiter weg. Da machen schon wenige Meter und eine zweite Mauer sehr viel aus. (Reihenhäuser und insbesondere Eigentumswohnungen haben für mich Wohnungstechnisch dagegen nie einen Sinn ergeben, auch wenn sie sich natürlich teilweise finanziell rechnen.)


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2022)

Ein Importstopp von russischen Gas, könnte wohl in der Stahlindustrie als auch in der Chemieindustrie, zu  Verlusten von Arbeitsplätzen führen:

Stahlindustrie fürchtet Ausstieg aus russischen Gaslieferungen

Weniger Gas aus Russland: Müsste BASF Produktion stoppen?

Einige Wirtschaftswissenschaftler meinen der Staat müsse dann Kurzarbeit unterstützen. Falls man auf russisches Gas verzichtet. Oder der Gashahn zugedreht wird.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bild Zeitung nimmt doch auch kaum einer ernst und sie sudelt immer fleißig weiter. Man sollte den Menschen schon einiges zutrauen. Das ist eine Grundsätzliche Entscheidung, denn wer entscheidet wann, was "Verschwörungstheorien" sind?


Springer, Mohn und Konsorten lenken die öffentliche Meinung. Die Presse in Deutschland ist in der Hand weniger, reicher Familien, die alles tun, damit alles so bleibt.


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fordere zumindest ich seit langem. 45 Minuten eine Strecke mit ÖPNV als Oberlimit.


Realistisch betrachtet scheitert sowas in der von mir bewertbaren Stichprobe München völlig, da man bei 45 min. Pendlerzeit im blödsten Falle nicht mal von der Fußgängerzone in die Hochpreiswohngebiete kommt, geschweige denn in die Nähe zu leistbaren Wohnraum.

Denke strukturell muss es in Zukunft mehr Wohnmodelle geben, die gesamtheitliche Wohn- und Arbeitsquartiere umfasst.
Aber - Nicht jeder Beruf ist ein Büroberuf, nicht jeder Büroberuf lässt sich ins Homeoffice umwandeln.
Schwerindustrie mit Wohngebieten zu verbinden dürfte bzgl. Lebensqualität und Gesundheit auch nicht der Burner sein.
Komplex - ein uniformierte Antwort/Lösung wäre die Falsche.

Wir haben das als Firma so gelöst:








						Bayern - B&O Parkgelände
					

2006 erwarb B&O das ehemalige Kasernengelände von der Bundesanstalt für Immobilienaufgaben (BImA). Von 1935 bis 1945 befand sich dort ein militärischer Flugplatz. Nach Kriegsende wurde das Gelände Kriegsgefangenenlager und Auffanglager für Zwangsverschleppte. 1952 übernahm das US-Militär, später...




					www.nachbarschaftspreis.de
				











						Nullenergiestadt Mietraching – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Importstopp von russischen Gas, könnte wohl in der Stahlindustrie als auch in der Chemieindustrie, zu  Verlusten von Arbeitsplätzen führen:
> 
> Stahlindustrie fürchtet Ausstieg aus russischen Gaslieferungen
> 
> ...



Kurzarbeit? Wie lange ?
Das wäre der Supergau. Am Anfang sicher zu händeln, aber wenn es länger geht?
Wir werden das kaum in einem Jahr kompensieren können . 
Selbst wenn es in Russland Probleme gibt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das unsere Leidenfähigkeit größer ist, als in Russland.
Unsere Bundesregierung sollte vielleicht vermitteln und nicht unrealistisch Garantieversprechen für die Ukraine abgeben.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Unsere Bundesregierung sollte vielleicht vermitteln und nicht unrealistisch Garantieversprechen für die Ukraine abgeben.


Es geht ja erst mal darum den Krieg zu beenden.
Wenn das erledigt ist, wird man mit Russland garantiert wieder gute Geschäfte machen.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

Ist vielleicht ganz interessant. 









						Electricity Prices Worldwide » (March 2022) « ElectricRate
					

Think that electricity in the U.S. is expensive? You should know that there are countries that have it worse (and better). Who pays the most for electricity?




					www.electricrate.com
				





Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht ja erst mal darum den Krieg zu beenden.
> Wenn das erledigt ist, wird man mit Russland garantiert wieder gute Geschäfte machen.



Ich sehe die Rückkehr " guter Geschäfte" sehr weit weg.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Rückkehr " guter Geschäfte" sehr weit weg.


Warte ab. 
Sobald etwas Gras gewachsen ist, ist alles wieder bestens.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warte ab.
> Sobald etwas Gras gewachsen ist, ist alles wieder bestens.



Nee, Gas scheint zu versiegen und jetzt beginnt der richtige Wirtschaftskrieg .
Es geht darum den Dollar als Zahlungsmittel völlig auszuschließen.
Die Frage wird sein, wie lange wir ohne Gas auskommen und Gas ist erst der Anfang.
Das wird für Öl, Palladium, Titan, Düngemittel, Weizen auch alles kommen.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Patentrecht ignoriert wird. Könnte ein weiterer Schritt sein,
der uns stark schädigt.
Fabriken können verstaatlicht werden, wenn Eigentümer die Existenz der Belegschaft gefährden.


Unsere Politiker haben eine ganz schlechte Show abgeliefert und moralische Zeigefinger heben, machen keine warme Wohnung und den Kühlschrank voll.
Nach Corona, ist das jetzt das letzte was wir brauchen .
Scholz sollte als " Friedensengel" unterwegs sein .
Ich hoffe echt das sie eine Lösung finden. Sollen sie in Rupien, oder chinesische Währung bezahlen.
Ein gutes Gefühl hat man nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kurzarbeit? Wie lange ?
> Das wäre der Supergau. Am Anfang sicher zu händeln, aber wenn es länger geht?
> Wir werden das kaum in einem Jahr kompensieren können .



Mit Corona waren 2 Jahre Kurzarbeit auch kein Problem. Wurde halt einfach immer wieder verlängert.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit Corona waren 2 Jahre Kurzarbeit auch kein Problem. Wurde halt einfach immer wieder verlängert.


Kein Problem würde ich nicht sagen, weil Geld kostet es in jeden Fall, aber definitiv das deutlich kleinere Problem.


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2022)

Was für ein wirtschaftshöriges Lobbyferkel die FDP doch ist: https://www.lobbycontrol.de/2022/03/lobbyverband-im-fdp-vorstand/




Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht im Ukrainethread schreiben darf.


Und deswegen verlangst du hier nach einer Damenkarte?


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was für ein wirtschaftshöriges Lobbyferkel die FDP doch ist: https://www.lobbycontrol.de/2022/03/lobbyverband-im-fdp-vorstand/



11,5% der Wähler haben dem FDP-Vorstand ein Like gegeben.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was für ein wirtschaftshöriges Lobbyferkel die FDP doch ist: https://www.lobbycontrol.de/2022/03/lobbyverband-im-fdp-vorstand/
> 
> 
> 
> Und deswegen verlangst du hier nach einer Damenkarte?



Nun denke ich das man am Ende immer auf das leidige Thema kommt?
Benzinpreise, Heizung, Strom, soziale Probleme und Gerechtigkeit, hängen doch damit im Moment unmittelbar zusammen?
Ich denke das wir wahrscheinlich da beide auf der gleichen Ebene liegen .
Diese Situation müssen nicht die Leute ausbaden, die diese Entscheidungen treffen.
Herr Röttgen wird sicher keine Probleme bekommen.
Herr Scholz versucht ja wenigstens  darauf hinzuweisen das wir in einer gewissen Abhängigkeit sind, nur was sind die Schlussfolgerungen?


----------



## chill_eule (31. März 2022)

Leute... Wir haben mittlerweile genügend gesonderte Diskussionthemen im WPW Unterforum, wo jeder zu einem gewissen Thema seine Meinung äußern kann.

Hier wurde und wird auch gern mal abgedriftet, lasst das bitte


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> nur was sind die Schlussfolgerungen?


Zur unmittelbaren Reduzierung des Verbrauchs: Verbot von Inlandsflügen und im Zweifel auch Verbot von Flügen innerhalb der EU, Verbot von Kreuzfahrten (auch den Veganen), Autofreie Sonntage, Tempolimit, Abstellen des Leyentheaters mit den Leerflügen. Das wären Maßnahmen die nur der besitzenden Klasse Pipi in die Augen treiben würde.

Achja: Mehr Kleingärten wagen.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zur unmittelbaren Reduzierung des Verbrauchs: Verbot von Inlandsflügen und im Zweifel auch Verbot von Flügen innerhalb der EU, Verbot von Kreuzfahrten (auch den Veganen), Autofreie Sonntage, Tempolimit, Abstellen des Leyentheaters mit den Leerflügen. Das wären Maßnahmen die nur der besitzenden Klasse Pipi in die Augen treiben würde.
> 
> Achja: Mehr Kleingärten wagen.



Würde ich auch unterstützen.
Verbesserung des Bahnverkehrs und mehr Transporte auf die Schiene.
Tempolimit auf Autobahnen
Den ÖPNV kostenlos anbieten
Jede 2.Strassenlaterne nächtens ausschalten
Bürogebäude nachts Licht ausschalten
Leuchtreklame, gibt viel unnütze Beleuchtungen

Vieles davon könnte aber auch allgemein umgesetzt werden und erfordert keine größeren Opfer und Einschnitte


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das wäre der Supergau.


Es gibt keinen "Super"-GAU.
GAU ist der Größte annehmbare Unfall - größer geht es nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es geht darum den Dollar als Zahlungsmittel völlig auszuschließen.


Für wen?
Rußland?
Was für ein absurdes Vorhaben.

Ich hätte lieber Devisen auf dem Konto.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Patentrecht ignoriert wird. Könnte ein weiterer Schritt sein,
> der uns stark schädigt.


Wen interessiert in Rußland das Patentrecht?

Wir haben früher in einem sehr kleinen Land 300.000 D-Base III Kopien gehabt, von denen mindestens 299.990 "geborgt" waren.

Bei CP-M noch mal das doppelte drauf.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jede 2.Strassenlaterne nächtens ausschalten



Macht aber nur da Sinn, wo noch keine LEDs verbaut sind. 
Mit LEDs verbrauchen die deutlich weniger und sollten im Sinne der Sicherheit alle leuchten.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Macht aber nur da Sinn, wo noch keine LEDs verbaut sind.
> Mit LEDs verbrauchen die deutlich weniger und sollten im Sinne der Sicherheit alle leuchten.


Stimmt! 😄


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit LEDs verbrauchen die deutlich weniger und sollten im Sinne der Sicherheit alle leuchten.


Die Masse machts und es kommt darauf an wo. Wenn Nachts leere Parkplätze in Gewerbegebieten taghell erleuchtet werden, kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Energie noch nicht teuer genug ist, damit solche Eseleien eingestellt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Masse machts und es kommt darauf an wo. Wenn Nachts leere Parkplätze in Gewerbegebieten taghell erleuchtet werden, kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Energie noch nicht teuer genug ist, damit solche Eseleien eingestellt werden.


Nun ja, wenn ich mir viele kleine Dörfer in Deutschland so anschaue frag ich mich auch immer wieder mal wozu man dort nachts die Straßenbeleuchtung an haben muss.
An mindestens 360 Tagen in Jahr geht da doch sowieso niemand nach 20 - 22 Uhr mehr auf die Straße und an den 5 Tagen wo mal einer wegen Dorffest oder Rentnerabend nach 20 - 22 Uhr auf der Straße ist kann man es durch entsprechende automatische Schaltung regeln, da das meist sowieso immer die selben Tage im Jahr sind.


----------



## Tschetan (31. März 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber Devisen auf dem Konto.





Poulton schrieb:


> Die Masse machts und es kommt darauf an wo. Wenn Nachts leere Parkplätze in Gewerbegebieten taghell erleuchtet werden, kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Energie noch nicht teuer genug ist, damit solche Eseleien eingestellt werden.



Das meinte ich damit.
Wohne im Speckgürtel und wenn man sieht was hier im Wald, an den ganzen schönen Straßen die bis in die letzte Sackgasse gehen an Laternen leuchtet..., oder auf Radwegen.
Die müssten auch sonst nicht leuchten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wohne im Speckgürtel und wenn man sieht was hier im Wald, an den ganzen schönen Straßen die bis in die letzte Sackgasse gehen an Laternen leuchtet..., oder auf Radwegen.


Das sehen die Radler aber ganz anders.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die müssten auch sonst nicht leuchten.


Vielleicht sieht man dann die Schlaglöcher besser ... .

Ich bin heute wieder über die "Paßstraße" über den Thüringer Wald nach Erfurt gefahren.

Die Straße war beim Bau für 12t LKWs maximal geplant.
Dementsprechend ist der Unterbau.
Dann wurde sie vor ein paar Jahren asymmetrisch renoviert - erst linke Spur, dann die rechte und das im Spätherbst.

Daß das nicht hält, selbst für 12,5t, weiß jeder.
Nur die Straßenplaner nicht.
Nun reißt sie regelmäßig in der Mitte auf.
Da fahren je auch 42-Tonner drüber, darunter auch viele Mautflüchtlinge.
Der Steinbruch auf der anderen Seite hinterm Berg tut ein Übriges.

Repariert werden immer die Ausbrüche, aber nie die ganze Belagbreite.
Im darauffolgenden Jahr sind die Plomben wieder rausgefroren, weil man ja nicht richtig saniert (40 cm tief oder so sollte das mindestens ein um zu halten.
Vor vielen Jahren sind da mal ein paar Leute nach Berlib gefahren.
Kurz drauf war die 1. Renovierung.

Mal sehen, vielleicht fahren ja nach Korona noch mal ein paar Leute aus Berlin zum Fernsehturm wegen der schönen Aussicht und es kommt eine 2. Komplettrenovierung.
Unser lieber Ministerpräsident hat sich die Straße mehrmals angetan bei der Besprechung der Zukunft des Wintersports an der Schanze für den Weltcup eventuell, aber anscheinend war der BMW zu gut gefedert.


----------



## Eckism (31. März 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Unser lieber Ministerpräsident hat sich die Straße mehrmals angetan bei der Besprechung der Zukunft des Wintersports an der Schanze für den Weltcup eventuell, aber anscheinend war der BMW zu gut gefedert.


Oder er war wie immer im Candycrushrausch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Importstopp von russischen Gas, könnte wohl in der Stahlindustrie als auch in der Chemieindustrie, zu  Verlusten von Arbeitsplätzen führen:
> 
> ...
> 
> Einige Wirtschaftswissenschaftler meinen der Staat müsse dann Kurzarbeit unterstützen. Falls man auf russisches Gas verzichtet. Oder der Gashahn zugedreht wird.



Fallen die paar Hansel, die es in der deutschen Stahlindustrie noch gibt, überhaupt auf, verglichen mit sämtlichen Produktionspausen, die der Steuerzahler den Autoherstellern seit gut zwei Jahren bezahlt?




compisucher schrieb:


> Realistisch betrachtet scheitert sowas in der von mir bewertbaren Stichprobe München völlig, da man bei 45 min. Pendlerzeit im blödsten Falle nicht mal von der Fußgängerzone in die Hochpreiswohngebiete kommt, geschweige denn in die Nähe zu leistbaren Wohnraum.



Tjo. Dann wird man in besagter Fußgängerzone wohl künftig bessere Löhne zahlen müssen, damit die Leute freiwillig da arbeiten und nicht nur, weil sie von der Arge gezwungen werden bzw. damit sie nah genug dran wohnen können, um gezwungen zu werden. Genau das ist Teilziel meiner Forderung.

Gerüchten zu Folge erheben viele Ladenbesitzer in der Münchener Innenstadt ja schon heute die dafür nötigen Preise.



> Denke strukturell muss es in Zukunft mehr Wohnmodelle geben, die gesamtheitliche Wohn- und Arbeitsquartiere umfasst.
> Aber - Nicht jeder Beruf ist ein Büroberuf, nicht jeder Büroberuf lässt sich ins Homeoffice umwandeln.
> Schwerindustrie mit Wohngebieten zu verbinden dürfte bzgl. Lebensqualität und Gesundheit auch nicht der Burner sein.
> Komplex - ein uniformierte Antwort/Lösung wäre die Falsche.



Nein. Warten auf eine Fertige Lösung wäre das Falsche. Wir leben in einer Marktwirtschaft und der Staat kenn es sich schlichtweg nicht leisten, jeden Scheiß selbst ins reine zu bringen. Schon gar nicht die gesamte Wohnstruktur auf eigene Kasse umbauen. Das wäre selbst in einer Planwirtschaft ... mutig. Die Aufgabe des Staates ist es, die kleinen vor den Auswirkungen des Marktes zu schützen. Undzwar nicht in dem er sie selbst schluckt, sondern in dem er dem Markt Grenzen setzt. Tut das den Marktakteuren dann weh, wenn sie mit volldampf gegen die Grenzbalken rennen respektive in Gegenden Wohnungsmieten >20 €/m² kassieren wollen, aber <10 € Stundenlohn zahlen? Ja. Soll das wehtun? Aber hallo!

(Gleitende Übergänge von der heutigen in eine vernünftige Welt sind natürlich nötig und über die Übergangsfristen lässt sich streiten. Aber das Ziel abzulehnen, weil man die Gegenwart verkakt hat, bringt einem eine Zukunft, die genauso mieß ist. Die Gegenwart mag als Beispiel reichen  .)




DKK007 schrieb:


> Macht aber nur da Sinn, wo noch keine LEDs verbaut sind.
> Mit LEDs verbrauchen die deutlich weniger und sollten im Sinne der Sicherheit alle leuchten.



Auch LEDs verbrauchen mehr als genug, zumal sie vielerorts zu einer Steigerung des Lichtoutputs genutzt wurden. Wieviel Licht insgesamt nötig ist, ist natürlich ein ewiges Reiztheme, aber zumindest ich sehe reichlich Einsparbedarf. Stellenweise würde die Sicherheit sogar steigen, wenn man Flutlichter reduzieren würde - allerdings müsste man dann neben der Straßenbeleuchtung auch die Beleuchtungen auf der Straße einplanen. Ich finde das immer wunderbar, wenn man eine Straße mit über der Fahrbahnmitte aufgehängten Laternen und die üblichen auf-Kopfhöhe-Flakscheinweifer gängiger Stadtautos hat und von der dann abbiegen will. Nachtadaption des Auges? Unmöglich, beim Blick auf die Fahrbahn braucht man eigentlich eine Sonnenbrille. Aber Licht auf dem Bürgersteig? Fehlanzeige. Die Laterne leuchtet nur indirekt hin und das Bisschen Licht wird auch noch vom nächstenMutter-+-Kind-Minimalwägelchen abgeschirmt.

Selbst wenn man ALLE Lampen abschalten und sich auf Mondlicht und das, was aus Wohnungen scheint, verlassen würde, hätte ich da bessere Chancen, einen Fußgänger zu sehen.

Aber heutzutage sind die Leute ja schon so blind, dass man Probleme hat, einen für die Abendstunden auf unter 100 cd/m² regelbaren Monitor zu bekommen...




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das sehen die Radler aber ganz anders.



Gerade als Radfahrer sehe ich das ganz sicher nicht anders. Weil ich nämlich die zusätzliche Energie, um bei lauter Hochleistungstrahlenwaffen überhaupt wahrgenommen werden zu können, aus den Waden anliefern muss. In tatsächlich dunkler Umgebung sieht man mich dagegen auf 100te Meter Entfernung.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fallen die paar Hansel, die es in der deutschen Stahlindustrie noch gibt, überhaupt auf, verglichen mit sämtlichen Produktionspausen, die der Steuerzahler den Autoherstellern seit gut zwei Jahren bezahlt?


Beliefert die Stahlindustrie nicht auch u.a. Autohersteller oder ihre Zulieferer? 
Ich würde das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.


----------



## Eckism (1. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beliefert die Stahlindustrie nicht auch u.a. Autohersteller oder ihre Zulieferer?
> Ich würde das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.


Die Stahl/Metallindustrie steht überall erstmal am Anfang von fast allen, da würde sehr viel nach und nach stehen.


----------



## Tschetan (1. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Stahl/Metallindustrie steht überall erstmal am Anfang von fast allen, da würde sehr viel nach und nach stehen.











						BASF-Chef im Interview: „Wollen wir sehenden Auges unsere gesamte Volkswirtschaft zerstören?“
					

Der Chemiekonzern BASF ist einer der größten Energieverbraucher Deutschlands. Vorstandschef Martin Brudermüller hält einen Import-Boykott gegen russisches Erdgas für unverantwortlich. Viele Deutschen unterschätzten die Risiken.




					www.faz.net
				













						Materialmangel verschärft sich nach dem Angriff auf die Ukraine
					

Der Materialmangel in der deutschen Industrie hat sich verschärft. 80,2 Prozent der Firmen klagten im März über Engpässe und Probleme bei der Beschaffung von Vorprodukten und Rohstoffen. Im Februar waren es 74,6 Prozent. Dies geht aus einer Umfrage des ifo Instituts hervor.



					www.ifo.de
				




Habeck hatte das gestern versucht bei Lanz zu erklären.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Habeck hatte das gestern versucht bei Lanz zu erklären.


Hatte ich auch gesehen. Nur leider stammelt er immer soviel rum.


----------



## Tschetan (1. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gesehen. Nur leider stammelt er immer soviel rum.


Wenn dir 3 Leute erklären das du Unrecht hast, ist es schwer.
Nicht zu vergessen das er kein Ökonom ist, sondern Philosoph und daher ein Branchenfremder.
Mir machen im Moment zuviel Aussenstehende, zuviel Stimmung, so das es auch für die Regierung schwer ist vernünftig zu handeln.
Auch Habeck hatte die chemische Industrie genannt und die Folgen hingewiesen,die ihr Ausfall für unsere gesamte Industrie hätte.
Dazu steigen natürlich durch das Gezerre die Preis weiter, was dem Sanktionierten in die Hände spielt.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn dir 3 Leute erklären das du Unrecht hast, ist es schwer.
> Nicht zu vergessen das er kein Ökonom ist, sondern Philosoph und daher ein Branchenfremder.


Ich weiß, dass er immer versucht, komplexe Themen/Zusammenhänge genau aufzuschlüsseln, aber manchmal wäre eine einfachere Sprache hilfreicher.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Mir machen im Moment zuviel Aussenstehende, zuviel Stimmung, so das es auch für die Regierung schwer ist vernünftig zu handeln.
> Auch Habeck hatte die chemische Industrie genannt und die Folgen hingewiesen,die ihr Ausfall für unsere gesamte Industrie hätte.
> Dazu steigen natürlich durch das Gezerre die Preis weiter, was dem Sanktionierten in die Hände spielt.


Ja hatte ich auch hier schon mal gepostet: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...g-2021-diskussionsthread.603335/post-10993314

Einige Wirtschaftswissenschaftler meinen das wäre nicht so schlimm. Und der Staat könne es kompensieren. Ich kann es nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Tschetan (1. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass er immer versucht, komplexe Themen/Zusammenhänge genau aufzuschlüsseln, aber manchmal wäre eine einfachere Sprache hilfreicher.
> 
> Ja hatte ich auch hier schon mal gepostet: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...g-2021-diskussionsthread.603335/post-10993314
> 
> Einige Wirtschaftswissenschaftler meinen das wäre nicht so schlimm. Und der Staat könne es kompensieren. Ich kann es nicht beurteilen.



Je tiefer man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt, umso weniger will man in der Haut der Regierung stecken.
Selbst wenn wir den Mangel kompensieren können, wie aber die um das mehr als 10fach gestiegenen Preise bei Gas/ Flüssiggas und fehlender Infrastruktur überwinden ?
Da kann man nicht komplex genug diskutieren. 😏


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2022)

Mit dem Beschlagnahmen von Immobilen und anderen Wertgegenständen kann man einen Teil des Geldes wieder reinholen.









						Verdächtiges Vermögen einziehen: Reformvorschlag
					

Die Debatte um die Russland-Sanktionen zeigt: Der Staat kann Finanzströme oft nicht nachvollziehen. Vorschlag der Autoren: eine 'suspicious wealth order'.




					www.lto.de
				




Bei der Wertgrenze von 100.000 Euro wäre dann wohl auch so mancher Sportwagen weg.

Dazu passend was Sebastian Fiedler vom BDK letztens so bei Lanz erzählt hat:








						Markus Lanz vom 23. März 2022
					

Zur Wirksamkeit der Russland-Sanktionen, zum Einfluss und den Besitztümern der Oligarchen und wie Oligarchen-Gelder über Schattenfinanzplätze gewaschen und investiert werden.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2022)

Mal sehen wann der/die erste Wohnungsbauminister*in auf die Idee kommt, dass es statt Sozialwohnungen zu bauen günstiger ist einfach Zelte aufzustellen.









						LSG NRW: Zelt auf Campingplatz ist eine Unterkunft
					

An eine Unterkunft i.S.d SGB dürfen keine hohen Anforderungen gestellt werden, andernfalls würden hilfsbedürftige Menschen benachteiligt, so das LSG.




					www.lto.de
				




Und auch bei anderen Sachen muss die Bundesregierung noch dran arbeiten:








						"Darüber bestimmt nicht der Staat": Betroffene fordern Abschaffung des Transsexuellengesetzes
					

"Darüber bestimmt nicht der Staat": Betroffene fordern Ende des Transsexuellengesetzes




					www.gmx.net
				




Mittlerweile hat die Petition fast 90.000 Unterschriften.









						Petition unterschreiben
					

#Selbstbestimmung2022 – TSG abschaffen




					www.change.org


----------



## Nightslaver (1. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann der/die erste Wohnungsbauminister*in auf die Idee kommt, dass es statt Sozialwohnungen zu bauen günstiger ist einfach Zelte aufzustellen.


Ja man muss aufpassen das man da in der Politik nicht wieder sehr findig auf die Idee kommt sozial schwache Menschen mit System zu benachteiligen, sofern keine (festen) Wohnungen verfügbar sind.
Zutrauen muss man es ja dem Abschaum leider, der inzwischen in der deutschen Politik unterwegs ist.

Vor allen auch da man im einen oder anderen Bundesländ da schon vereinzelt durchaus solche Fälle hatte, wie vor ein paar Jahren, als rausgekommen ist das man einen älteren gesundheitlich angeschlagenen Sozialhilfempfänger über mehrere Jahre einfach auf einen Campingplatz in einen winzigen Wohnwagen (ganzjährig, ist besonders im Winter alles andere als toll) einquartiert hat und das als akzeptable Wohnverhältnisse bezeichnete.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beliefert die Stahlindustrie nicht auch u.a. Autohersteller oder ihre Zulieferer?
> Ich würde das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.



Logischerweise macht sie das nicht exklusiv und derzeitige Abnehmer haben genug Zeit, sich nach alternativen Versorgern umzuschauen, sodass ein Einbruch auf Null selbst verschuldet wäre. Davon abgesehen haben sind die "Zulieferer" in Deutschland afaik vor allem im Bereich Elektronik, Elektrik, Innenausstattung und Fahrwerk aktiv. Also Bereiche die gar keinen oder, relativ zum Wert der Endprodukte, nur wenig Stahl brauchen. Die Karosserien machen die Werke tatsächlich noch selbst und das wäre der einzige stark betroffene Bereich - in Deutschland. Aber nicht zwingend in anderen europäischen Ländern, wo die Umstellung der Stahlindustrie von Kohle auf CO2-ärmeres Gas noch nicht soweit vorangeschritten ist und überhaupt nicht außerhalb Europas. Die Zuliefererverzweigungen sind aber international, d.h. wenn der VW-Konzern einen Scheinwerfer für ein Baureihe in Deutschland einkauft, dann kann es natürlich passieren, dass der bei einer Drosselung der Produktion in Deutschland weniger nachgefragt wird. Aber nur etwas weniger, denn genau den gleichen Scheinwerfer liefert Hella auch an VW-Werke in den USA, in Brasilien, etc. und die produzieren natürlich weiter. 

Ich sage ja nicht, dass es gar keine Auswirkungen gäbe, aber sie wären eben nicht katastrophal - wir sprechen hier über ein paar % Wirtschaftsleitung gegen den Tod 10000-100000der Ukrainer. Auf wieviel % Lohn würdest du für einige Jahre verzichten, damit die überleben können? 1%? 2%? Sind die maximal befürchten 6% Wirtschaftseinbruch wirklich das größere Problem?

Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass diese Last gleichmäßig verteilt wird, damit es nicht einigen 1000 in Deutschland richtig dreckig geht. Das ist aber ein Thema, was man am sozialen Ende der Geschichte regeln sollte, nicht in dem man den Konzernen wieder Milliarden schenkt, damit Millionen in der Belegschaft verteilt werden.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja man muss aufpassen das man da in der Politik nicht wieder sehr findig auf die Idee kommt sozial schwache Menschen mit System zu benachteiligen, sofern keine (festen) Wohnungen verfügbar sind.
> Zutrauen muss man es ja dem Abschaum leider, der inzwischen in der deutschen Politik unterwegs ist.
> 
> Vor allen auch da man im einen oder anderen Bundesländ da schon vereinzelt durchaus solche Fälle hatte, wie vor ein paar Jahren, als rausgekommen ist das man einen älteren gesundheitlich angeschlagenen Sozialhilfempfänger über mehrere Jahre einfach auf einen Campingplatz in einen winzigen Wohnwagen (ganzjährig, ist besonders im Winter alles andere als toll) einquartiert hat und das als akzeptable Wohnverhältnisse bezeichnete.



Vorsicht bei solchen Sachen: Bürokratiefalle.
Es gibt auch Leute, die leben gerne, freiwillig  Camping-ähnlich, auch deutlich über Stütze-Niveau (nennt sich dann Tiny-House) und wenn man das allgemein als nicht-akzeptables Wohnverhältniss klassifizieren würde, dürfte die Arge auch in diesen Fällen keinen Cent dazugeben. Dann entstehen am anderen der Skala Fälle, wo jemand mit 58 seinen Job verliert und aus seiner (zu großen Wohnung) ausziehen muss, aber nicht in das wunderbar ausgebaute mobile Home auf dem Dauercamping-Platz, dass er seit drei Jahrzehnten als Alterssitz vorbereitet hat. Sondern in eine verschimmelte Mini-Wohnung, für das Amt dreimal so viel zahlen muss, als der Stellplatz gekostet hätte, dessen Inhalt wenige Jahre vor der Rente als "Besitz" verramscht/verschrottet werden muss.


----------



## seahawk (2. April 2022)

Wenn man so viel GFeld für Waffen hat, sollte man auch das Geld für die Menschen haben. Sonst muss man eben keine Waffen kaufen. "Frieden schaffen, ohne Waffen" ist immer noch richtig.


----------



## Tschetan (2. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass es gar keine Auswirkungen gäbe, aber sie wären eben nicht katastrophal - wir sprechen hier über ein paar % Wirtschaftsleitung gegen den Tod 10000-100000der Ukrainer. Auf wieviel % Lohn würdest du für einige Jahre verzichten, damit die überleben können? 1%? 2%? Sind die maximal befürchten 6% Wirtschaftseinbruch wirklich das größere Problem?







__





						Kennzahlen | Chemie³
					

Die Nachhaltigkeitinitiative der deutschen Chemie




					www.chemiehoch3.de
				




Keine Dämmstöffe, keine Bauindustrie usw.
Das Betrifft jede Branche von der Autoindustrie, bis zur Nahrungsmittelindustrie und ihren ganzen Produkten.
Die Landwirtschaft jammert jetzt schon weltweit über knappen Dünger und das eine Lebensmittelkrise kommt, ist auch schon ziemlich sicher. Es wird also nicht nur unseren Geldbeutel, sondern weltweit die ärmeren treffen.
Das wird eben nicht nur 1-5% bedeuten.
Wenn es schon den Anfang der Produktionskette betrifft, sind die Folgen eine Kettenreaktion.
Gut finde ich auch auf was ich verzichten soll.
Wie hoch ist seit einiger Zeut wieder der Benzinpreis und was kostet Öl auf dem Weltmarkt?

Am Ende bereichert sich wieder eine Minderheit an unserer Solidarität und am sterben der Soldaten.

https://www.geo.de/natur/oekologie/3340-rtkl-lebensmittelproduktion-chemie-der-nahrung mal ein Beispiel.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass es gar keine Auswirkungen gäbe, aber sie wären eben nicht katastrophal - wir sprechen hier über ein paar % Wirtschaftsleitung gegen den Tod 10000-100000der Ukrainer. Auf wieviel % Lohn würdest du für einige Jahre verzichten, damit die überleben können? 1%? 2%? Sind die maximal befürchten 6% Wirtschaftseinbruch wirklich das größere Problem?


Oder der massive Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss nur darauf achten, dass diese Last gleichmäßig verteilt wird, damit es nicht einigen 1000 in Deutschland richtig dreckig geht.


Wird sie aber häufig nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei solchen Sachen: Bürokratiefalle.
> Es gibt auch Leute, die leben gerne, freiwillig  Camping-ähnlich, auch deutlich über Stütze-Niveau (nennt sich dann Tiny-House) und wenn man das allgemein als nicht-akzeptables Wohnverhältniss klassifizieren würde, dürfte die Arge auch in diesen Fällen keinen Cent dazugeben. Dann entstehen am anderen der Skala Fälle, wo jemand mit 58 seinen Job verliert und aus seiner (zu großen Wohnung) ausziehen muss, aber nicht in das wunderbar ausgebaute mobile Home auf dem Dauercamping-Platz, dass er seit drei Jahrzehnten als Alterssitz vorbereitet hat. Sondern in eine verschimmelte Mini-Wohnung, für das Amt dreimal so viel zahlen muss, als der Stellplatz gekostet hätte, dessen Inhalt wenige Jahre vor der Rente als "Besitz" verramscht/verschrottet werden muss.


Laut Wohnraumförderungsgesetz steht einer Einzelperson in Deutschland  Wohnraum von 45-50 qm² zu.
Ich glaube kaum das damit Zelte oder Wohnwagen gemeint sind.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laut Wohnraumförderungsgesetz steht einer Einzelperson in Deutschland Wohnraum von 45-50 qm² zu.
> Ich glaube kaum das damit Zelte oder Wohnwagen gemeint sind.


Trotzdem gibt es z.B. in Duisburg ganz Camping Siedlungen die von ihren Besitzern vollkommen freiwillig und ohne behördlichen Druck als Altersdomizil genutzt werden.
Wie @ruyven_macaran zurecht drauf hinweist würde eine generelle Klassifizierung dieser als nicht akzeptabler Wohnraum anders herum bedeuten dass deren Besitzer im Fall vom Empfang staatlicher Unterstützung zum Verkauf und Umzug in eine Mietwohnung gezwungen würden.
Was halt auch keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2022)

@Olstyle : Wenn das welche freiwillig machen ist das denen ihre Sache. Manche leben ja auch gerne auf der Straße. Ohne Witz.

Aber man kann nicht daherkommen und sagen, dass Zelte und Campingwagen zumutbarer Wohnraum sind, nur weil ein paar Wenige darin gernen wohnen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei solchen Sachen: Bürokratiefalle.
> Es gibt auch Leute, die leben gerne, freiwillig  Camping-ähnlich, auch deutlich über Stütze-Niveau (nennt sich dann Tiny-House) und wenn man das allgemein als nicht-akzeptables Wohnverhältniss klassifizieren würde, dürfte die Arge auch in diesen Fällen keinen Cent dazugeben. Dann entstehen am anderen der Skala Fälle, wo jemand mit 58 seinen Job verliert und aus seiner (zu großen Wohnung) ausziehen muss, aber nicht in das wunderbar ausgebaute mobile Home auf dem Dauercamping-Platz, dass er seit drei Jahrzehnten als Alterssitz vorbereitet hat. Sondern in eine verschimmelte Mini-Wohnung, für das Amt dreimal so viel zahlen muss, als der Stellplatz gekostet hätte, dessen Inhalt wenige Jahre vor der Rente als "Besitz" verramscht/verschrottet werden muss.


Nur ging es da in diesen Fall eben nicht um selbstbestimmtes wohnen in selbigen, sondern eben dadrum das man die betreffende Person dort von Amt aus als angemessenen Wohnraum, im Rahmen der Sozialhilfe, untergebracht hat, sonst hätte ich wohl nicht geschrieben das die Person "einquartiert wurde".


----------



## Tschetan (2. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es z.B. in Duisburg ganz Camping Siedlungen die von ihren Besitzern vollkommen freiwillig und ohne behördlichen Druck als Altersdomizil genutzt werden.
> Wie @ruyven_macaran zurecht drauf hinweist würde eine generelle Klassifizierung dieser als nicht akzeptabler Wohnraum anders herum bedeuten dass deren Besitzer im Fall vom Empfang staatlicher Unterstützung zum Verkauf und Umzug in eine Mietwohnung gezwungen würden.
> Was halt auch keinen Sinn ergibt.



Ich denke das es bei diesen Regelungen eher darum geht,  das Campingplätze und Kleingartenanlagen nicht zu festen Wohnsitzen werden.
Im Osten hatten viele ihre Kleingärten zu Wohnsitzen umfunktioniert, geht heute leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Osten hatten viele ihre Kleingärten zu Wohnsitzen umfunktioniert, geht heute leider nicht mehr.


In diesen Kleingärten gab es aber dann in aller Regel auch Bungalows, die dann auch entsprechend über Küche, Bad und mindestens einen Wohnraum verfügten (so wie auch im Gaten meiner Großeltern Mütterlicher Seite) und waren es keine Zelte oder Wohnwagen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2022)

Gut das da nicht schon gestern drüber berichtet wurde, sonst würde man es für einen Aprilscherz halten.









						Festnahme: Mann lässt sich offenbar 87 Mal gegen Corona impfen
					

Nicht ein-, zwei- oder dreimal, sondern gleich 87 Mal soll ein Mann in Sachse...




					www.t-online.de
				











						87 Corona-Impfungen für einen Mann, einige Impfgegner freut's
					

Ein Mann lässt sich 87-mal gegen Corona impfen, spielt damit Impfgegnern in die Karte und kassiert mutmaßlich noch ab.




					www.tonight.de
				




*Update*
Hier wird mehr über das Vorgehen mitgeteilt:








						Mann lässt sich 87 Mal gegen Corona impfen und wird festgenommen
					

In Sachsen soll sich ein Mann 87 Mal gegen das Coronavirus impfen haben lassen. Einem Medienbericht zufolge soll er seine Impfpässe an Impfgegner weiterverkauft haben.




					web.de
				




Er hat sich wohl mit seinen echten Daten im Impfzentrum registriert und danach auf den Impfpässen das Deckblatt mit dem Namen ausgetauscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Landwirtschaft jammert jetzt schon weltweit über knappen Dünger



Der Boden, das Grundwasser, die Ostsee, die Binnengewässer und die Wasserversorger jammern derweil über Überdüngung.



> Es wird also nicht nur unseren Geldbeutel, sondern weltweit die ärmeren treffen.



Wenn in Deutschland die Stahlproduktion zurückgefahren wird, trifft das den mittelamerikanischen Kleinbauern?

Sicherlich nicht, die Verkaufspreise von H & K liegen weit genug über dem Einkaufspreis des benötigten Stahls, dass sie dortige Mafia auch weiterhin versorgt sein wird.




RyzA schrieb:


> Oder der massive Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen?



Was für ein "massiver Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen"? Wenn die Wirtschaftsleistung um die befürchteten 6% runtergeht, kann man nicht 60% der Arbeit einsparen. Sondern eben maximal 6%. Und das dürfte diesmal nicht einmal gehäuft in den personalintensiven Branchen geschehen, weil die eben nicht stahl- und energieintensiv sind.



> Wird sie aber häufig nicht.



Wie gesagt: Dieses Problem löst man nicht, in dem man nach der Pfeife von Kriegsverbrechern tanzt.



> Laut Wohnraumförderungsgesetz steht einer Einzelperson in Deutschland  Wohnraum von 45-50 qm² zu.



Nein. Es steht Wohnraum von MAXIMAL 45-50 m² für einen Einpersonenhaushalt zu (und 15 m² für jede weitere Person). Bei allem darüber muss die Arge nicht mehr zahlen/kann einen Umzug anordnen. Aber nach unten hin liegt das Minimum bei 25-30 m². Bei einem mobile Home mit 2,5 m Innenbreite und 10 m Länge ist das schon ohne Vorbau erfüllt.



> Ich glaube kaum das damit Zelte oder Wohnwagen gemeint sind.



Es wäre schön, wenn zur Qualität der Bausubstanz Regelungen existieren würden, aber sehr zur Freude von Vermietern diverser gammliger Kellerlöcher ist das nicht der Fall.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur ging es da in diesen Fall eben nicht um selbstbestimmtes wohnen in selbigen, sondern eben dadrum das man die betreffende Person dort von Amt aus als angemessenen Wohnraum, im Rahmen der Sozialhilfe, untergebracht hat, sonst hätte ich wohl nicht geschrieben das die Person "einquartiert wurde".



Ich sage auch nicht, dass der Fall okay war, ich sage nur, dass man vorsichtig sein soll, wenn man Forderungen daraus ableitet. Das Problem in dem Fall war, dass jemand in eine schlechte Unterkunft gezwungen wurde (was leider kein seltener Fall ist) und nicht, dass die Arge prinzipiell auch Unterkünfte auf Camping-Plätzen bezahlen kann.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Gut das da nicht schon gestern drüber berichtet wurde, sonst würde man es für einen Aprilscherz halten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Soviel also zu den ach-so-unangenehmen und extrem gefährlichen Impfnebenwirkungen. Wenn er wirklich ein Geschäft aus (nicht-wirklich-)gefälschten Impfässen gemacht hat, kann man aber auch verstehen, dass er seiner Kundschaft nicht ohne maximale Impfwirkung begegnen wollte  .

Was mich bei der Story aber stutzig macht: Jeder Arzt sollte die Gesundheitskarte prüfen, jedes Impfzentrum den Perso oder Pass. Klar sind das nicht die bürokratischsten Behörden, sodass es auch mal sein gelassen wird. Aber in seinem Fall soll in mindesten 84 von 87 Fällen niemand seine Identität überprüft haben?

Zeit jedenfalls, die Impfquoten zumindest für Sachsen zu korrigieren.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2022)

Hätten man eigentlich schon machen sollen, als Schröder in Russland angefangen hat:









						Petition unterschreiben
					

Aberkennung des Ruhegehalts von Gerhard Schröder aus disziplinären Gründen.




					www.change.org


----------



## Tschetan (2. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Boden, das Grundwasser, die Ostsee, die Binnengewässer und die Wasserversorger jammern derweil über Überdüngung.


Klar, verzichten wir in dieser Situation auf Nahrungsmittel?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für ein "massiver Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen"? Wenn die Wirtschaftsleistung um die befürchteten 6% runtergeht, kann man nicht 60% der Arbeit einsparen. Sondern eben maximal 6%. Und das dürfte diesmal



Passiert nicht...

Klar sollte sein, wenn zB in der Chemieindustrie die Lichter ausgehen , das das gravierende Auswirkungen auf andere Bereiche hat?
Wenn es keine Dämmstöffe mehr gibt, steht der Bau still, oder auch wenn Zement nicht mehr produziert wird.
Kannst du beim Fundament nicht anfangen kannst,  zieht das einen Haufen weiterer Branchen nach unten.
Sicher versteht man das als Patriot nicht?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Hätten man eigentlich schon machen sollen, als Schröder in Russland angefangen hat:


Warum?
Nur weil er für einen russischen Konzern gearbeitet hat?
Prinzipiell hätte er keinen solchen Job übernehmen sollen, aber ist es gesetzlich verboten?
Man könnte es gesetzlich natürlich verbieten, das Politiker aus Regierungen als Lobbyisten tätig werden.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar, verzichten wir in dieser Situation auf Nahrungsmittel?



Deutschland hat keine Engpässe bei der Nahrungsversorgung.

Die gibt es in der 3. Welt.









						Agrarminister Özdemir: "Die eine Krise nicht gegen die andere ausspielen"
					

Agrarminister Özdemir sieht keine Versorgungskrise in Deutschland. Der Hunger in der Welt werde aber zunehmen, dafür sorge auch die Klimakrise. In den tagesthemen fordert Özdemir daher eine krisenbeständigere Landwirtschaft.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat keine Engpässe bei der Nahrungsversorgung.
> 
> Die gibt es in der 3. Welt.


Was wir aktuell vor allen haben ist einen Haufen gieriger Scalper & Hamsterkäufer, die künstliche Verknappungen (z.B. beim Sonnenblumenöl) schaffen...


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2022)

Man kann ja auch Raps oder Olivenöl nehmen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar, verzichten wir in dieser Situation auf Nahrungsmittel?


Selbst im äußersten Notfall würde es vollkommen genügen, unsere Ernährungs- und generell unsere Konsumgewohnheiten - mindestens temporär, idealerweise jedoch  dauerhaft - zu ändern. Hungern muss hierzulande niemand.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2022)

Zumindest solange genug überschüssiges an die Tafeln gespendet wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch Raps oder Olivenöl nehmen.


Bei mir im Supermarkt inzwischen schon fast genauso rar zu bekommen und oft vergriffen, weil natürlich jetzt alle die Öl kaufen eben darauf ausweichen, weil halt kein Sonnenblumenöl zu bekommen ist (außer man zahlt auf ebay 5 Euro plus die Flasche). 

Aber glücklicherweise hab ich Anfang letzte Woche noch eine Flasche Sonnenblumenöl im Supermarkt gekauft bekommen, die reicht mir erstmal eine Weile und wenn die alle ist nehm ich G&G Sonnenblumenmagarine, oder einfache G&G Pflanzenmagarine zum braten, so ich dann kein Sonnenblumenöl zu kaufen bekomme...


----------



## Tschetan (2. April 2022)

Ehrlich, wie kurzsichtig muß man sein um nicht zu begreifen  das sich die hungrigen auf die Socken machen, abgesehen davon das die Afrikaner überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit unserer Politik sind.
Wobei Kurzsichtigkeit eher ein falscher Begriff ist, westliche Arroganz ist passender.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Hungern muss hierzulande niemand.



Dann ist ja alles gut!

Bisschen über den Tellerrand schauen, kann helfen.


----------



## chill_eule (2. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> abgesehen davon das die Afrikaner überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit unserer Politik sind.


Wie gut, dass die ihre eigenen Regierungen haben und sich unsere Bundesregierung nicht primär um diese Menschen kümmern muss.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisschen über den Tellerrand schauen, kann helfen.


*Bisschen weniger Offtopic und whataboutism hilft viel mehr! *

Nur mal als _reminder_ an Alle hier**
Andere Themen dürfen jederzeit in einem eigenen (neuen?) Thread diskutiert werden.


----------



## Eckism (2. April 2022)

Obst und Gemüse kann man ja auch selbst anbauen...wieviele Tonnen Äpfel/Birnen usw. alleine hier im Dorf aufn Kompost landen, weils keiner mehr Erfressen kann klingt nicht nach anstehender Hungersnot.^^


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles gut!
> 
> Bisschen über den Tellerrand schauen, kann helfen.


Du solltest damit anfangen, deinen eigenen Rat zu beherzigen.

Wenn wir _unseren_ Konsum und insbesondere _unsere_ Verschwendung _hierzulande_ erheblich reduzieren, wird das zwangsläufig den Ländern zugute kommen, in denen wir jetzt für unseren Konsum Raubbau betreiben bzw. fördern.

Alles, was nicht von uns _nicht_ an Ressourcen aus der 3. Welt abgezogen wird, steht für die Menschen dort zur Verfügung. Derzeit füttern wir der 3. Welt mit einer Hand Almosen, während wir ihr mit der anderen Hand die Kehle zudrücken und ihr mit der versteckten dritten Hand die Taschen ausleeren.


----------



## Tschetan (2. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass die ihre eigenen Regierungen haben und sich unsere Bundesregierung nicht primär um diese Menschen kümmern muss.
> 
> *Bisschen weniger Offtopic und whataboutism hilft viel mehr! *
> 
> ...



Soll ich einen Thread eröffnen über die "Allgemeine aktuelle politische Situation"?
Ich meine, im Moment bedingt sich doch alles gegenseitig?
Gibt Leute die schon von Weltkrieg sprechen?
Würde das die Arbeit der Moderation vereinfachen?

Ich bin nämlich sehr verunsichert was nicht OT ist?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn wir _unseren_ Konsum und insbesondere _unsere_ Verschwendung _hierzulande_ erheblich reduzieren, wird das zwangsläufig den Ländern zugute kommen, in denen wir jetzt für unseren Konsum Raubbau betreiben bzw. fördern.
> 
> Alles, was nicht von uns _nicht_ an Ressourcen aus der 3. Welt abgezogen wird, steht für die Menschen dort zur Verfügung. Derzeit füttern wir der 3. Welt mit einer Hand Almosen, während wir ihr mit der anderen Hand die Kehle zudrücken und ihr mit der versteckten dritten Hand die Taschen ausleeren.



Hey, da bin ich doch voll bei dir, aber das wird sicher nicht reichen um eine Fluchtbewegung zu verhindern und ob wir das alles schaffen, also unsere neue Bundesregierung, glaube ich nicht weil Resouccen endlich sind.
Das bedeutet " über den Tellerrand" schauen.

Persönlich habe ich genug Anbaufläche, aber wer noch?

Ich denke man darf im Moment nicht alles so leicht abtun und da war Habecks Ansprache bei Lanz und seine Mahnung zur Vorsicht, sehr wohltuend.


----------



## chill_eule (2. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich sehr verunsichert was nicht OT ist?


Auf jeden Fall "unzufriedene Afrikaner"...

Wenn du über Politik in Afrika und evtl. Entwicklungshilfe dort diskutieren möchtest, dann in einem eigenen Thema.
(In diesem Thema, darf dann natürlich auch speziell über die Regierungsarbeit bzgl. "Afrika" gesprochen werden.)

Natürlich ist "Alles" irgendwie miteinander vernetzt heutzutage, aber wie _allgemein_ soll denn das Titel-Thema werden, dass man quasi über Gott und die Welt diskutieren kann?

Gewisse Abgrenzungen müssen wir hier nun mal ziehen, ansonsten heißt es "Feuer frei!" und kein Mod oder User blickt mehr durch.
Ursprünglich war das Thema hier übrigens die *Bundestagswahl 2021*.

Danach ist es durch Umbenennung übergegangen in "Neue Bundesregierung", was eher die, nach 16 Jahren tatsächlich mal _frische,_ Regierung und deren Besetzung/Ministerien etc. zum Thema hatte.

Natürlich ist ein gewisses Abdriften über die aktuell _dringendsten_ Probleme/Themen okay, aber
*"unzufriedene Afrikaner"* gehören definitiv nicht dazu, denn quasi Niemand in Afrika ist direkt durch Entscheidungen unserer Regierung betroffen...

Genau so ist die "Ursachenforschung" des aktuellen Krieges in der Ukraine auch nicht Thema unserer Regierung, sondern nur die Entscheidungen zur Beendigung des Krieges/Unterstützung der Ukraine oder sowas.

Auch Diskussionen über Militär/Strategie/Taktik im Allgemeinen betrifft nicht unsere Bundesregierung. (Und die Bundeswehr kann gern im Militär-Thread abgehandelt werden, wie es auch oft geschieht)

Da ist dann tatsächlich noch mal eine Diskussion über die Änderungen der Corona-Maßnahmen näher am Thema 
Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was wir aktuell vor allen haben ist einen Haufen gieriger Scalper & Hamsterkäufer, die künstliche Verknappungen (z.B. beim Sonnenblumenöl) schaffen...



Das endet dann genauso, wie bei den Klopapier-mit-Nudeln-Hamsterern vor zwei Jahren: Diesen Monat sind die Regale leer, im Sommer steht die gleiche Ware wie Blei in den Regalen. Blöde Situation für Einzelhandel und normale Kunden, aber ohne Bedeutung für Gesamtproduktion und Gesamtabnahmemenge.




DKK007 schrieb:


> *Update*
> Hier wird mehr über das Vorgehen mitgeteilt:
> 
> 
> ...





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> LOL. Soviel also zu den ach-so-unangenehmen und extrem gefährlichen Impfnebenwirkungen. Wenn er wirklich ein Geschäft aus (nicht-wirklich-)gefälschten Impfässen gemacht hat, kann man aber auch verstehen, dass er seiner Kundschaft nicht ohne maximale Impfwirkung begegnen wollte  .
> 
> Was mich bei der Story aber stutzig macht: Jeder Arzt sollte die Gesundheitskarte prüfen, jedes Impfzentrum den Perso oder Pass. Klar sind das nicht die bürokratischsten Behörden, sodass es auch mal sein gelassen wird. Aber in seinem Fall soll in mindesten 84 von 87 Fällen niemand seine Identität überprüft haben?
> 
> Zeit jedenfalls, die Impfquoten zumindest für Sachsen zu korrigieren.



Update meiner Reaktion:
Hatte Sachsen keine zentrale Terminvergabe und wieso haben sie dann überhaupt Registrierungen durchgeführt? Ich dachte immer, dabei geht es explizit darum, dass man Termine korrdiniert und in angemesser Zahl (und Priorisierung) pro Person vergibt??
Zumal komplett leere weil neue Impfpässe in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen-Bundesländern sowieso auffallen sollten (ebenso wie der Bedarf dieser Person an bis zu 170 Stück derselben).


----------



## Eckism (3. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Update meiner Reaktion:
> Hatte Sachsen keine zentrale Terminvergabe und wieso haben sie dann überhaupt Registrierungen durchgeführt? Ich dachte immer, dabei geht es explizit darum, dass man Termine korrdiniert und in angemesser Zahl (und Priorisierung) pro Person vergibt??
> Zumal komplett leere weil neue Impfpässe in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen-Bundesländern sowieso auffallen sollten (ebenso wie der Bedarf dieser Person an bis zu 170 Stück derselben).


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch war/ist.
Bei mir brauchte man auch keinen Termin, einfach hin gehen, impfen lassen und wieder heim...ging bei mir ALLES in knapp 4-5 Minuten.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2022)

Einigung der Ampel-Koalition: Mieter sollen CO2-Preis nicht mehr allein zahlen
					

Bislang waren die Kosten für die Klimaabgabe allein Sache der Mieter. Nun einigte sich die Bundesregierung darauf, dass auch die Vermieter einen Teil übernehmen müssen. Das ist aber abhängig vom Zustand des Gebäudes.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch war/ist.
> Bei mir brauchte man auch keinen Termin, einfach hin gehen, impfen lassen und wieder heim...ging bei mir ALLES in knapp 4-5 Minuten.



Aus dem Artikel:
"Der Mann habe sich dabei immer mit richtigem Namen und Daten registriert."




DKK007 schrieb:


> Einigung der Ampel-Koalition: Mieter sollen CO2-Preis nicht mehr allein zahlen
> 
> 
> Bislang waren die Kosten für die Klimaabgabe allein Sache der Mieter. Nun einigte sich die Bundesregierung darauf, dass auch die Vermieter einen Teil übernehmen müssen. Das ist aber abhängig vom Zustand des Gebäudes.
> ...



Lang lebe die Bürokratie...


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bei mir brauchte man auch keinen Termin, einfach hin gehen, impfen lassen und wieder heim...ging bei mir ALLES in knapp 4-5 Minuten.


Termin holen, warten, bis der Termin  da ist, hingehen, warten, impfen lassen, fertig.
Dauert gerne mal 4 Wochen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel:
> "Der Mann habe sich dabei immer mit richtigem Namen und Daten registriert."



Wobei das ja nichts darüber aussagt, ob er einen Termin hat. Registrierung könnte auch die Datenerfassung vor Ort meinen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2022)

Was für einen Sinn hat denn eine lokale Datenerfassung, wenn keinerlei Abgleich oder Koordination stattfindet? (Und seitwann nennt man das "Registrierung", wenn nichts irgendwo registriert wird?)


----------



## Eckism (3. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel:
> "Der Mann habe sich dabei immer mit richtigem Namen und Daten registriert."


Registieren heiß ja nicht, das ein sofortiger Abgleich stattfindet...Neuland Internets und so...^^


Threshold schrieb:


> Termin holen, warten, bis der Termin  da ist, hingehen, warten, impfen lassen, fertig.
> Dauert gerne mal 4 Wochen.


Kein Wunder das sich nicht jeder impfen lässt...würde mir auch zu lange dauern und wäre mir zu kompliziert.
Woher soll ich denn wissen, ob ich an nem Samstag/Sonntag in 4 Wochen nicht arbeiten muss.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das sich nicht jeder impfen lässt...würde mir auch zu lange dauern und wäre mir zu kompliziert.


Das waren leider mal übliche Wartezeiten. Aber mittlerweile:




__





						Impf-Terminvergabe Thüringen
					






					www.impfen-thueringen.de
				



Hier in Erfurt gibt es für die kommende Woche Termine, auch mit Novavax. Gut, ich hab mich damals im Juni bei der Erstimpfung einfach in der Polyklinik in der Warteschlange angestellt und zwei Stunden dumm rumgestanden. Ging zumindest schneller als 3 Wochen auf einen Termin zu warten.


----------



## Eckism (3. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das waren leider mal übliche Wartezeiten. Aber mittlerweile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir im Ort würde es nur Donnerstags Termine geben...laut deinem Link. Das ist schon wieder komplett unflexibel...könnte ich schon wieder nicht machen.

Ich bin Sonntagfrüh um 8 Uhr hin...8.05 Uhr war ich raus und 8.10 Uhr schon wieder zuhause, in der Zeit hat mir die Kaffeemaschine nen Kaffee gekocht. Dieses "Impfzentrum" scheints aber nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2022)

In Berlin ist aktuell alles frei


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Was mir an Scholz und Klingbeil gar nicht gefällt es deren fehlende Selbstkritik. Reflektieren die sich kein bißchen ? Alles wird schön geredet und keine Fehler zugegeben. Was sie nicht alles tolles schon erreicht haben und noch machen. Ich spüre immer noch ein gewisse Arroganz heraus. Gestern auch wieder bei "Anne Will". Alle Beobachter sehen das aber anders.
Da ist mir Habeck lieber und authentischer, auch wenn er nicht immer auf den Punkt kommt.

Die neue Regierung hat es wahrlich nicht leicht. Aber die ständige eigene Lobhudelei nervt.


----------



## seahawk (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was mir an Scholz und Klingbeil gar nicht gefällt es deren fehlende Selbstkritik. Reflektieren die sich kein bißchen ? Alles wird schön geredet und keine Fehler zugegeben. Was sie nicht alles tolles schon erreicht haben und noch machen. Ich spüre immer noch ein gewisse Arroganz heraus. Gestern auch wieder bei "Anne Will". Alle Beobachter sehen das aber anders.
> Da ist mir Habeck lieber und authentischer, auch wenn er nicht immer auf den Punkt kommt.
> 
> Die neue Regierung hat es wahrlich nicht leicht. Aber die ständige eigene Lobhudelei nervt.


Erstmal muss Lambrecht gehen. Scholz hat sie ja sowieso schon entmachtet und wirklich niemand braucht aktuell eine Verteidigungsministerin, die den Job nicht mag, die die Bundeswehr nicht mag und die von der Truppe nicht gemocht wird.  Siemtje Möller wäre imho besser geeignet. Einen Mann und ex-Soldaten wie Johannes Arlt wird die SPD ja nicht verkraften.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2022)

Landesparteitag der Berliner Grünen: Zwei Drittel für Aufrüstung
					

Kreuzberger scheitern mit Widerstand gegen 100-Milliarden Sondervermögen für Bundeswehr. Grüne Jugend unterliegt knapp mit Antrag auf Importstopp.




					taz.de
				




Würde mich ja wundern, wenn die A100 wirklich weiter gebaut wird. Beim aktuellen Abschnitt im Südosten geht nicht wirklich was vorwärts.


----------



## Tschetan (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was mir an Scholz und Klingbeil gar nicht gefällt es deren fehlende Selbstkritik. Reflektieren die sich kein bißchen ? Alles wird schön geredet und keine Fehler zugegeben. Was sie nicht alles tolles schon erreicht haben und noch machen. Ich spüre immer noch ein gewisse Arroganz heraus. Gestern auch wieder bei "Anne Will". Alle Beobachter sehen das aber anders.
> Da ist mir Habeck lieber und authentischer, auch wenn er nicht immer auf den Punkt kommt.
> 
> Die neue Regierung hat es wahrlich nicht leicht. Aber die ständige eigene Lobhudelei nervt.


Was meinst du denn?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was mir an Scholz und Klingbeil gar nicht gefällt es deren fehlende Selbstkritik. Reflektieren die sich kein bißchen ?


Hat das jemals irgendeiner gemacht?


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn?


Z.B. die Hilfe für die Ukraine. Was Deutschland nicht schon alles geleistet hätte.
Wenn man mit anderen Ländern vergleicht ist es eben nicht besonders viel.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat das jemals irgendeiner gemacht?


Manche schon. Habeck hatte ich ja als Beispiel genannt.


----------



## Tschetan (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Z.B. die Hilfe für die Ukraine. Was Deutschland nicht schon alles geleistet hätte.
> Wenn man mit anderen Ländern vergleicht ist es eben nicht besonders viel.


Ich höre immer nur Waffen, Waffen, Waffen....
Als ob das schon einmal Probleme gelöst hat...


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich höre immer nur Waffen, Waffen, Waffen....
> Als ob das schon einmal Probleme gelöst hat...


Sollen sie ihren Feind mit Geldbündeln beschmeissen?

Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Hilfen ausser Waffenlieferungen. Die Sanktionen, humanitäre Hilfen und Spenden.


----------



## Tschetan (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sollen sie ihren Feind mit Geldbündeln beschmeissen?
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Hilfen ausser Waffenlieferungen. Die Sanktionen, humanitäre Hilfen und Spenden.



Verhandeln.

 Du hast Anne Will angesprochen? Ich war überrascht wie sehr ich Söder zustimmen musste. 
Was soll eine Regierung machen, die von allen Seiten mit " Atlantikern" wie Marie Luise Beck unter Druck gesetzt wird?
Am Ende lehnen sich die ganzen " Schreihälse" zurück und die Regierung hat die kommenden Probleme zu bewältigen.

Das sind drohende Szenarien die bewältigt werden müssen.









						Rezession in Italien: Arbeitgeberverband in Rom: Unternehmen stoppen die Produktion
					

Der Arbeitgeberverband warnt: Bald verlangsamt oder stoppt die Hälfte der Unternehmen die Produktion. Die Kosten sind zu hoch oder Vorprodukte fehlen. Der eigentlich gestartete Aufschwung wird nun wieder abgebremst.




					www.faz.net
				




"Die Energierechnung der italienischen Unternehmen, die 2019 insgesamt nur 8 Milliarden Euro betrug, könnte in diesem Jahr auf mehr als 60 Milliarden Euro steigen, warnte Bonomi. Besonders betroffen ist die Region Lombardei mit ihrer ausgeprägten Industriestruktur. 310 Unternehmen hätten ihre Produktion dort eingestellt, berichteten die Behörden kürzlich."

Bisher wissen die Leute auch nicht was ihnen an Energierechnungen am Ende des Jahres droht.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du hast Anne Will angesprochen? Ich war überrascht wie sehr ich Söder zustimmen musste.
> Was soll eine Regierung machen, die von allen Seiten mit " Atlantikern" wie Marie Luise Beck unter Druck gesetzt wird?
> Am Ende lehnen sich die ganzen " Schreihälse" zurück und die Regierung hat die kommenden Probleme zu bewältigen.


Marieluise Beck hatte oft Recht. Auch wenn sie manchmal zu radikal ist.
Ansonsten konnte ich Robin Alexander (mal wieder) größtenteils zustimmen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verhandeln.



Und wie soll das aussehen?
Bisher ist nichts davon zu sehen, dass der Kriegsverbrecher Putin seine mordenden Truppen abzieht und sich dem IStGH stellt.

Und solange der Diktator an der Macht ist, braucht man nicht zu verhandeln.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und solange der Diktator an der Macht ist, braucht man nicht zu verhandeln.


Der will auch gar nicht ernsthaft verhandeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verhandeln.



Es gibt Leute, mit denen kann respektive sollte man nicht verhandeln. Erpressern, Terroristen, Psychopathen, Massenmörder.


----------



## Tschetan (5. April 2022)

Ich kann euch gerne ein paar Links schicken bei Bedarf.
Wir können das auch gerne in einem eigenen Thread diskutieren. 
Hier ist das OT.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. April 2022)

Ich komm mega durcheinander in den Politikthreads. Gefühlt jeder Thread ist zu einem Russland/Ukraine-Thread mutiert...


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verhandeln.


Verhandlungsangebote seitens der Ukraine gab es schon, bevor die Geschichte heiß wurde. Putins Antwort: Mit "drogenabhängigen Nazis" verhandele er nicht.

Später ließ er sich doch auf Gespräche ein um den Schein zu wahren und schickte dafür die dritte Garnitur ohne jegliche Befugnisse, damit bloß nicht aus Versehen etwas Verbindliches dabei herauskommt.

Jetzt, wo die Sache gar nicht mal mehr so gut für Russland läuft, zeichnet sich vage so etwas wie tendenzielle Bereitschaft zu tatsächlichen Verhandlungen ganz weit hinten am Horizont ab. Und das auch erst unter dem Druck der militärischen Erfolge der Verteidiger und der Last der Sanktionen.

Kurzum: Leute wie Putin verhandeln allerfrühestens, _nachdem_ das Lied vom Knüppelchen nicht nur gesungen, sondern auch praktisch umgesetzt wurde. Das ist traurig, aber die Realität.


----------



## Lotto (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sollen sie ihren Feind mit Geldbündeln beschmeissen?



Nein, aber schwere Waffensystem würden der Ukraine kaum helfen. Die stehen gegen die Russen so gut da, eben weil sie kaum schweres Gerät haben und mit ihren schultergetragenen Waffen aus realtiv kurzer Distanz die schweren russischen Panzer erledigen.
Eine Schlacht Kampfpanzer gegen Kampfpanzer auf offenem Feld würden ihnen doch nur deutlich mehr Verluste bescheren.

Und letztendlich sind wir zu gar nichts verpflichtet. Wir tun im Prinzip schon viel zu viel was Sanktionen und Waffen angeht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Der will auch gar nicht ernsthaft verhandeln.


Das gilt doch für beide Seiten. Der Selenski rückt auch keinen Millimeter von seiner Position ab. Zudem weiß der genau wie die Russen wie Propaganda funktioniert. Genauso wie die Klitschkos: "Wir kämpfen auch für euch." ... und ähnliche Parolen die manipulativ ein "Wir-Gefühl" erzeugen sollen und das auch bei einigen anscheind tun. Sorry aber was für ein Blödsinn. Ich fühle mich weder mit Russen noch mit Ukrainern verbunden.

Letztendlich, ich habs ja schon mal geschrieben, wär für alle das beste gewesen wenn die Ukraine sofort kapituliert hätte. Kein Wohngebäude wäre zerstört worden, keine Brücke, keiner wäre getötet worden,...einzig und allein Selenski und die ukrainische Machtelite hätten verloren, nämlich ihre Macht. Für den normalen kleinen ukrainischen Bürger hätte sich doch im Prinzip rein gar nichts geändert.


----------



## Poulton (5. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann euch gerne ein paar Links schicken bei Bedarf.


Formulierungen, wo man sich an die Knick Knack Szene von Monty Python erinnert fühlt...


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Letztendlich, ich habs ja schon mal geschrieben, wär für alle das beste gewesen wenn die Ukraine sofort kapituliert hätte. Kein Wohngebäude wäre zerstört worden, keine Brücke, keiner wäre getötet worden,...einzig und allein Selenski und die ukrainische Machtelite hätten verloren, nämlich ihre Macht.



Ja und? Dann wären die russischen Kriminellen trotzdem gekommen und hätten die Leute ermordet.









						Was über die Gräueltaten in Butscha bekannt ist
					

Es sind schreckliche Bilder Hunderter getöteter Zivilisten, die aus dem ukrainischen Butscha um die Welt gehen. Was ist über das Massaker bekannt? Was sagen Russland und die Ukraine dazu? Ein Überblick.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Augenzeugen berichten von Exekutionen und Vergewaltigungen
					

Nach Aussagen von ukrainischen Geflüchteten haben russische Soldaten in Vororten von Kiew wehrlose Zivilisten getötet und Frauen vergewaltigt. RBB24 Recherche liegen entsprechende Augenzeugenberichte vor.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Nach Abzug der Russen: Minen große Gefahr in Kiews Vororten
					

Überall Sprengfallen und Gräber in Privatgärten - so sieht es in Vororten von Kiew aus, aus denen die russischen Truppen abgezogen sind. Sie werden jetzt versuchen, Charkiw einzunehmen, vermutet die ukrainische Regierung. Von Palina Milling.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> Für den normalen kleinen ukrainischen Bürger hätte sich doch im Prinzip rein gar nichts geändert.



Sind halt nur tot anschließend

Dazu kommen die Menschenrechtsverstöße in Russland und die gegen die EMRK verstoßenden Gesetze.
Verfolgung von queeren Menschen, keine Presse und Meinungsfreiheit, keine unabhängige Justiz etc.


Wird Zeit das endlich jemand Putin zur Rechenschaft zieht.

Ich habe auf diesen Faschisten und den scheiß Krieg echt keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

Den deutschen Tafeln geht es schon seit Jahresbeginn schlecht. Und durch den Ukraine Krieg verschlimmert sich das Ganze:



> Die Obstkiste von Heidelore Müller ist leerer als sonst. Die 71-Jährige, kurze blondierte Haare, hochgekrempelte Ärmel, Schürze über der Jeans, steht vor einer bodentiefen Fensterfront im Gemeinschaftsgebäude der evangelischen Kirche Marienfelde. In ein paar Stunden werden hier, vor der Fensterfront im Berliner Süden, rund 200 Bedürftige stehen, die von Müller und ihrem ehrenamtlichen Team der Laib-und-Seele-Ausgabestelle Lebensmittel entgegennehmen. Durch's Fenster gereicht, ganz coronaregelkonform.
> 
> Die 18-köpfige Mannschaft aus Rentnerinnen und Rentnern ist vorbereitet. Auf Klapptischen sind Kisten drapiert, geordnet nach ihrem Inhalt: Obst, Gemüse, haltbare Lebensmittel wie Nudeln und Reis. Joghurts, die knapp das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum überschritten haben. Etwas Brot. Das fehle allerdings seit ein paar Wochen fast ganz, sagt Müller, die die Tafel-Ausgabestelle leitet. "Ich bekomme 30 bis 40 Prozent weniger", schätzt sie. Obst und Gemüse seien saisonal bedingt zwischen November und April ohnehin knapp. Sie wäge jetzt öfter ab, wer welche Lebensmittel bekommt, schaue darauf, wie viele Kinder in einem Haushalt versorgt werden müssen. "Suppengrün bekommt eine Familie, keine Einzelperson", sagt sie.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Deutsche Tafeln - zu wenig für so viele

Betrifft leider wieder mal die Ärmsten der Armen als erstes.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2022)

Trotz Todesstrafe im Heimatland: Deutschland hat schwulen Geflüchteten abgeschoben
					

Schiebt Deutschland Schwule in den Tod ab? Der LSVD beklagt nun, dass ein homosexueller Mann zwangsweise in sein Heimatland geschickt wurde, obwohl ihm dort wegen seiner sexuellen Orientierung die Hinrichtung drohen könnte. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Unfassbar. Da hatte ich von der neuen Bundesregierung anders erwartet.


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trotz Todesstrafe im Heimatland: Deutschland hat schwulen Geflüchteten abgeschoben
> 
> 
> Schiebt Deutschland Schwule in den Tod ab? Der LSVD beklagt nun, dass ein homosexueller Mann zwangsweise in sein Heimatland geschickt wurde, obwohl ihm dort wegen seiner sexuellen Orientierung die Hinrichtung drohen könnte. (Politik - Deutschland)
> ...



Du machst den Fehler das du das Thema auf eine Gruppe begrenzt.









						Hamburger Rapper droht Abschiebung und Todesstrafe
					

Dem Rapper Momo droht in seinem Heimatland Iran die Todesstrafe, da er zum Christentum konvertierte.




					www.musikexpress.de


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Trotz Todesstrafe im Heimatland: Deutschland hat schwulen Geflüchteten abgeschoben
> 
> 
> Schiebt Deutschland Schwule in den Tod ab? Der LSVD beklagt nun, dass ein homosexueller Mann zwangsweise in sein Heimatland geschickt wurde, obwohl ihm dort wegen seiner sexuellen Orientierung die Hinrichtung drohen könnte. (Politik - Deutschland)
> ...


Abschieben werden immer noch die behörden vor ort und die haben durchaus einen ermessungsspielraum. Man kann doch in einem gesetz nicht alles haar-klein vorschreiben...


----------



## Veriquitas (7. April 2022)

+++ 21:52 Moderna beantragt EU-Zulassung für Impfstoff für Kleinkinder +++
					

Coronavirus-Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




Endlich ist der Quatsch vorbei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> +++ 21:52 Moderna beantragt EU-Zulassung für Impfstoff für Kleinkinder +++
> 
> 
> Coronavirus-Liveticker
> ...


Vorerst, aber es gibt sicher weitere Versuche.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. April 2022)

Würde mich wundern, jetzt muss sich erstmal um die allgemeine Gesundheit gekümmert werden da wir ja bedroht sind. Kann man sich jetzt drum kümmern ohne Spritzen zu erwähnen da gibts ne Menge zu tun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, jetzt muss sich erstmal um die allgemeine Gesundheit gekümmert werden da wir ja bedroht sind. Kann man sich jetzt drum kümmern ohne Spritzen zu erwähnen da gibts ne Menge zu tun.


Mich nicht. Es ist mal wieder das Ziel, die Freiheit einzuschränken und derartige Entscheidungen dem Staat zu überlassen. Schau dir doch an, was Abgeordnete da so von sich geben.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. April 2022)

Ja wird aber schwierig, wie lange sollen die komischen Begründungen den gehen. Wer ich der Lauterbach wäre ich mal lieber nen bischen vorsichtiger. Die Hetzkampagne vom letzten Jahr haben einige ja nocht nicht vergessen. Wenn das so weiter geht wird es zu Recht richtig knallen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. April 2022)

Ist Lambrecht noch haltbar oder warum muss die Bundeswehr zum dritten Mal in Folge eine völlig ahnungslose Person dulden?
Ich meine, die Bundeswehr soll rundherum saniert werden. Soll das auch Scholz' Chefsache werden?


----------



## Tschetan (7. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, jetzt muss sich erstmal um die allgemeine Gesundheit gekümmert werden da wir ja bedroht sind. Kann man sich jetzt drum kümmern ohne Spritzen zu erwähnen da gibts ne Menge zu tun.


Ich denke das jetzt wieder fleißig Krankenhäuser geschlossen werden .


----------



## Veriquitas (7. April 2022)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich glaub das Lauterbach das eisern verhindern will, Personen die so in der Vergangenheit für unsere Gesundheit gekämpft haben werden das mit Sicherheit nicht zulassen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Abschieben werden immer noch die behörden vor ort und die haben durchaus einen ermessungsspielraum. Man kann doch in einem gesetz nicht alles haar-klein vorschreiben...



Es darf aber keine Abschiebung erfolgen, wenn dort staatliche Verfolgung droht. Im Gegenteil, dann ist Asyl zu gewähren.








						Verfolgte Homosexuelle haben EU-weit Anspruch auf Asyl
					

Nach einer Entscheidung des Europäischen Gerichtshofs sind Schwule und Lesben eine "soziale Gruppe" und haben Anspruch auf Asyl, wenn sie in ihrem Heimatland aggressiv verfolgt werden. (Politik - Europa)




					www.queer.de
				




Zum Thema "Ermessensspielraum" gibt es ja Gerichte um die (meistens!) fehlerhaften Entscheidungen der Ausländerbehörden zu korrigieren.
Und ggf. muss halt das Gesetz da überarbeitet werden, um Abschiebungen von normalen Menschen denen keine Straftaten vorgeworfen werden zu verhindern. 
Sowohl Behörden (Exekutive), als auch Gerichte (Judikative) müssen sich an Gesetze halten und sind laut Art 1 Abs. 3 GG unmittelbar an die Grundrechte gebunden.
Asyl ist laut Art. 16a Abs. 1 ein Grundrecht.

Der Diskrimierungsschutz bezüglich der sexuellen Orientierung ist leider immer noch nicht im Grundgesetz verankert, obwohl es im Koalitionsvertrag steht. 




__





						GRUNDGESETZ FÜR ALLE - Der Appell
					






					www.grundgesetz-fuer-alle.de
				




Was ich mich nur Frage, ob da illegal während des laufenden Berufungsverfahrens abgeschoben wurde, oder warum man keine Entscheidung der höheren Instanzen abgewartet hat. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Du machst den Fehler das du das Thema auf eine Gruppe begrenzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich das Thema auf eine Gruppe begrenzt?
Ich habe einfach einen aktuellen Fall exemplarisch aufgezeigt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

Sachsen, am Ende:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1512116664527376384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Beliebtheit unserer Politiker:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1512104422930886658

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tja wundert mich nicht. Scholz unerwartet stark.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

Ich finde Alice Weidel am besten vom Aussehen weil die aussieht wie aus nem Manga/Anime.


----------



## Tschetan (8. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das Thema auf eine Gruppe begrenzt?
> Ich habe einfach einen aktuellen Fall exemplarisch aufgezeig


Reicht es nicht zu schreiben das Menschen abgeschoben werden können, obwohl in dem Land die Todesstrafe droht ?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sachsen, am Ende:


Warum? Weil 28% AfD wählen wollen ?
72% wählen sie nicht ?
Das Glas ist nicht einmal halbleer.

Bei den 10 Politikern bin ich mit überhaupt keinem zufrieden und nein, ich mag die AfD auch nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich finde Alice Weidel am besten vom Aussehen weil die aussieht wie aus nem Manga/Anime.


Wenn das das Kriterium ist. Ich mag vor allem, wenn die Meckern. Da höre ich irgendwie gerne zu. Vor allem wenn Politiker ausrasten.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X8dW1dgB5Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2022)

Die "Stärke" der AfD kommt auch nur daher, dass die CDU weiter abgestürzt ist und nicht mehr vorne liegt.

Die AfD hatte 27,5% bei der letzen Wahl und jetzt nur noch 27,3%.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht zu schreiben das Menschen abgeschoben werden können, obwohl in dem Land die Todesstrafe droht ?



Weil das das Problem nur im Bruchteil erfasst.
Das Problem liegt darin, dass überhaupt Leute abgeschoben werden, die keine Straftaten begangen haben.

Außerdem habe ich da oben überhaupt nichts spezielles Inhaltlich zu geschrieben, sondern nur den Artikel verlinkt und darunter mein Unverständnis ausgedrückt.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2022)

Sehr schön, dass man das Geld für die Bundeswehr wieder reduziert









						Scholz hat seine Zusagen schon wieder einkassiert
					

Die versprochenen zwei Prozent Wehretat fehlen in der Finanzplanung 2022 und der für die nächsten Jahre. Auch das Sondervermögen wackelt. Eine Analyse.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Bitte noch weiter streichen und das Geld lieber in sinnvolle Dinge (feministische Außenpolitik oder Kultur) investieren.


----------



## Eckism (9. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil das das Problem nur im Bruchteil erfasst.
> Das Problem liegt darin, dass überhaupt Leute abgeschoben werden, die keine Straftaten begangen haben.


Wer bleiben will, kann legal nach Deutschland einwandern...einfach über die Grenze huschen ist halt mehr oder weniger illegal. An manchen Grenzen wird da gar nicht erst gefragt, ob man sich dort verwöhnen lassen will, da hat man im schlimmsten Fall gleich Blei im im Körper.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2022)

Kein Mensch ist illegal.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dass man das Geld für die Bundeswehr wieder reduziert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte dann auch den Feminismus weglasse, dann ist es ok.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2022)

Feministische Politik ist der beste Weg für mehr Sicherheit. Gerade da muss viel Geld reingehen. Programme zur politischen Bildung und zur Förderung von Personen, die sich nicht als normativer, heterosexueller weißer Mann definieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Feministische Politik ist der beste Weg für mehr Sicherheit. Gerade da muss viel Geld reingehen. Programme zur politischen Bildung und zur Förderung von Personen, die sich nicht als normativer, heterosexueller weißer Mann definieren.


Es ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich wie du mit so einem getätigten Standpunkt einfach nicht merken kannst das du dich damit im Grunde selbst nicht "schlauer" als besagte "normative, heterosexuelle weiße Männer" definierst, weil du im Grunde einfach nur ein dem gegenüberstehendes Spiegelbild, nur eben ohne etwas in der Hose, propagierst...


----------



## Tschetan (9. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Feministische Politik ist der beste Weg für mehr Sicherheit. Gerade da muss viel Geld reingehen. Programme zur politischen Bildung und zur Förderung von Personen, die sich nicht als normativer, heterosexueller weißer Mann definieren.



Warum?
Erkläre es bitte.
Persönlich finde ich da keinen Unterschied, eher habe ich den Eindruck das die " Flintenuschis" aus mangelnder eigener Erfahrung,  aus Überzeugungen viel fanatischer in den Krieg ziehen. 
Albright,  Nuland, Rice, Clinton und bei uns sieht es auch nicht besser aus.
Frau Beck, als Grüne, mit ihrem Think Tank, gehört zu den schlimmsten.

Dann lieber "Alte weiße Männer" die selber Erfahrungen sammeln mussten.
Ich hasse Leute die ihre Soldaten sinnlos verheizen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2022)

Ich finde feministischen Außenpolitik ist ein blödes Schlagwort, aber das was dahinter steckt ist schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde feministischen Außenpolitik ist ein blödes Schlagwort, aber das was dahinter steckt ist schon in Ordnung.


Was ist den "feministische Außenpolitik"?

Die expansiv-kriegerische Außenpolitik einer Katharina der Großen?
Die Marktegoistische Eskalationspolitik einer Margaret Thatcher?
Das außenpoltisch manipulativ-intrigant-werbende Auftreten einer Kim Yo-Jong?
Oder die außenpolitische Vogelstraußtaktik einer Angela Merkel?
ect. pp.

Ich sehe da, wenn ich in die Außenpoltik schaue, in den relevanten Punkten, nicht soviel Unterschied, ob eine Frau Außenpolitik betreibt, oder der "normative, heterosexuelle weiße Mann". Genau die selbe Bandbreite an Verhaltensweisen und ggf. so ziemlich die selben Fehler, nur der eine bildet sich ggf. was auf das was er in der Hose hat ein, die andere ggf. auf das was sie im Bauch und auf Brusthöhe trägt.

Was ich aber auf jedenfall immer wieder beobachte sind sehr bestimmte Personen, die mit propagandistischen Schlagwörtern wie u.a. "feministische Außenpolitik" um sich werfen, die genauso dämmlich und abgedroschen sind, wie die propagandistischen Werbeslogans für die Vorzüge des "Nordkoreanischen / Sovjet-Kommunismus", oder eines sich vollständig selbst regulierenden und regelnden Marktes.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. April 2022)

Kim Yo-Jong ist bestimmt nicht echt, ist bestimmt ne Erfindung vom eigentlichen Bruder.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2022)

Feministische Außenpolitik | Heinrich-Böll-Stiftung
					

In den nächsten zwei Jahren hat Deutschland im UN-Sicherheitsrat die Chance, den Schutz von Frauen in bewaffneten Konflikten sowie ihre gleichberechtigte Mitwirkung an Friedensprozessen zu fördern. Es wird höchste Zeit für eine feministische Außenpolitik.




					www.boell.de
				




Erklärt die Kernpunkte


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Feministische Außenpolitik | Heinrich-Böll-Stiftung
> 
> 
> In den nächsten zwei Jahren hat Deutschland im UN-Sicherheitsrat die Chance, den Schutz von Frauen in bewaffneten Konflikten sowie ihre gleichberechtigte Mitwirkung an Friedensprozessen zu fördern. Es wird höchste Zeit für eine feministische Außenpolitik.
> ...


Selten so einen undurchsichtig mainpulativen Müll gesehen, alleine dieser Punkt:



> Wenn Frauen am Friedensprozess beteiligt sind, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Einigung mindestens 15 Jahre hält, um 35 Prozent.



Auf welcher und wie umfanfreichen Datenbasis und welcher validen Studie?
Quelle Bitte, oh, leider nur der allgemeine Verweis auf die Mainpage der Website "unwomen.org", aber nicht wo man diese Aussage dort auf der Website dann nachprüfen kann.

Ob es einfach nur wieder gut klang, aber eigentlich der validen Datenbasis entbehren mag?
Wer weiß das schon wenn man es bei solchen Behauptungen nicht schaft direkt nachprüfbare Verweise zur Quelle zu liefern?
Jedenfalls unterminiert man sich bei mir mit sowas schon mal direkt bezüglich seiner eigenen Glaubwürdigkeit...



> *Traditionelle Sicherheitspolitik ist häufig ein Elitendiskurs privilegierter Gruppen*. Länder wie Schweden und Kanada sowie zahlreiche Nichtregierungsorganisationen wollen dies ändern und marginalisierten Stimmen im Sicherheitsdiskurs – in erster Linie den Stimmen von Frauen – mehr politisches Gewicht verleihen.


Ahh stimmt, nur Männer gehören ja Eliten an und Frauen neigen überhaupt nicht dazu elitäre Gruppen zu bilden...
Übrigens auch gut das weiße Frauen in westlichen Ländern nach dieser Denke ja nicht auch schon zu einem priviligierteren Kreis als die Frau in Zentralafrika, oder Lateinamerika gehört (huhu Frau Schwarzer, Frau Lang, ect).


----------



## Veriquitas (9. April 2022)

Für micht hört sich das auch eher an wie, "Ja es ist ja was anderes und weil es was anderes ist macht es das besser". Im Endeffekt bleitb es doch beim selben, weil der Ausgangspunkt doch Krieg ist, um den es geht und Krieg kennt solche Begrifflichkeiten nicht.

Das ist halt wie mit den Leute ausrauben im Krieg da gibt es doch keine doppelte Ebene.


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sehe da, wenn ich in die Außenpoltik schaue, in den relevanten Punkten, nicht soviel Unterschied, ob eine Frau Außenpolitik betreibt


Das ist das selbe wie Klimaaußenpolitik, da geht es ja auch nicht darum, dass man das Klima die Politik machen lässt 😅
Aber eine Außenpolitik die sich darum kümmert, dass Frauen in den Ländern in denen sie heute unterdrückt werden zu Wort kommen ist doch richtig.
Oder findest du es falsch wenn wir uns dafür einsetzen, dass Frauen in bspw Saudi Arabien mehr Rechte bekommen und eine größere Rolle in der Politik spielen?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist das selbe wie Klimaaußenpolitik, da geht es ja auch nicht darum, dass man das Klima die Politik machen lässt 😅
> Aber eine Außenpolitik die sich darum kümmert, dass Frauen in den Ländern in denen sie heute unterdrückt werden zu Wort kommen ist doch richtig.


Nein, natürlich ist es wichtig, das Frauen politisch gleichberechtigt zu Wort kommen, aber das ist keine Frage von "Feminismus", oder einer "feministischen Außenpolitik", sondern schlicht von allgemeiner gesellschaftlicher Gerechtigkeit und die wird, damit sie nachhaltig sein kann, immer noch vor Ort erreicht und nicht durch vermeintliches exportieren.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder findest du es falsch wenn wir uns dafür einsetzen, dass Frauen in bspw Saudi Arabien mehr Rechte bekommen und eine größere Rolle in der Politik spielen?


Ich finde wenn die Frauen es dort wirklich wollen können sie es auch jeder Zeit selbst aus eigener Kraft, wie die Frauen in Europa / USA auch, erreichen!
Dazu braucht es sicher nicht erst weiße europäische / amerikanische Feministen/in, welche der "armen hilflosen Araberin" den Weg dazu ebnen. Das ist für mich bisweilen manchmal auch nicht soviel mehr als feministisches Herrenmenschengetue, vor dem angeblichen Hintergrund einer besseren Welt...


----------



## Sparanus (9. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich ist es wichtig, das Frauen politisch gleichberechtigt zu Wort kommen, aber das ist keine Frage von "Feminismus", oder einer "feministischen Außenpolitik", sondern schlicht von allgemeiner gesellschaftlicher Gerechtigkeit und die wird, damit sie nachhaltig sein kann, immer noch vor Ort erreicht und nicht durch vermeindliches exportieren.


Und jetzt erinnern wir uns daran, dass ich das als blödes Schlagwort bezeichnet habe okay?

Ach ja:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Den Auslandsgeheimdienst gegen die Opposition eingesetzt.
Autsch. Die Union sollte sich mal überlegen sich von Adenauer zu distanzieren, für mich ist das jedenfalls verbrecherisch.


----------



## Eckism (9. April 2022)

"Feministische Außenpolitik": Quatschen Milliarden Worte und kommen trotzdem 100 Jahre nicht auf den Punkt...gewonnen hat die, die der anderen Außenpolitikerin zuerst die Augen ausgekratzt hat, oder wer das schönere Tischdeckchen gehäkelt hat.^^


----------



## Veriquitas (9. April 2022)

Naja Politiker Quatschen immer viel nur ob man sich als Bürger den Film halt gibt "Ja das sind halt Politiker die lügen halt immer, das hab ich auszuhalten" ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ahh stimmt, nur Männer gehören ja Eliten an und Frauen neigen überhaupt nicht dazu elitäre Gruppen zu bilden...


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Personen in hohen und höchsten Positionen, selbst schon aus einem solchen Umfeld kommen, ist bei Frauen um ein vielfaches höher als bei Männern.








						Elitenforscher Michael Hartmann: „Wir brauchen eine Arbeiterquote“
					

Für Kinder aus Arbeiterfamilien ist es fast unmöglich, bis ganz nach oben aufzusteigen. Woran das liegt und wie sich das ändern ließe, untersucht Soziologe Hartmann.




					taz.de
				





> Bei Männern ist das Verhältnis von Herkunft aus dem obersten Milieu gegenüber Herkunft aus dem untersten Milieu knapp 3 zu 1, bei Frauen mehr als 5 zu 1. Meine Erklärung dafür ist: Wo man jemanden reinnimmt, der nicht den üblichen Kriterien entspricht – also kein Mann ist –, da muss der Rest halt umso mehr stimmen. Wenn eine Frau also noch einen Arbeiterhintergrund hat, dann wird es in der Regel nicht funktionieren. Sondern eher da, wo man etwas wiedererkennt. Wenn es schon nicht das Geschlecht ist, dann zumindest die soziale Herkunft.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens auch gut das weiße Frauen in westlichen Ländern nach dieser Denke ja nicht auch schon zu einem priviligierteren Kreis als die Frau in Zentralafrika, oder Lateinamerika gehört (huhu Frau Schwarzer, Frau Lang, ect).


Auch in westlichen Ländern gibt es Klassengegensätze und damit Hand in Hand gehend auch die Möglichkeit der politischen Einflußnahme, Aufgrund des hinter einem stehenden Kapitals. Oder um es an einem Beispiel festzumachen: Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man die kopftuchtragende Kassiererin beim Netto an der Kasse, die alleinerziehende Jaqeline im Grundsicherungsbezug, der trickreich um seinen Mindestlohn gebrachte osteuropäische Arbeiter beim Schlachthof oder Paketdienst, Ronny im 1€-Job ist oder eine bestsituierte Oligarchin... pardon "_Familienunternehmerin_", deren Namen teils seit Jahrhunderten durch Deutschland mäandern.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> ...oder eine bestsituierte Oligarchin... pardon "_Familienunternehmerin_", deren Namen teils seit Jahrhunderten durch Deutschland mäandern.


Ach komm, ihr Backround spielt für ihren Erfolg doch keine Rolle, weil sie keinen kleinen Pensi hat.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2022)

Für ihren  Stand ist sie ja auch noch eine Minderheit, gegenüber den penistragenden sonstigen Oligarchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Feministische Politik ist der beste Weg für mehr Sicherheit. Gerade da muss viel Geld reingehen. Programme zur politischen Bildung und zur Förderung von Personen, die sich nicht als normativer, heterosexueller weißer Mann definieren.



Da ich eindeutig nicht wie eine weiße Wand aussehe, sondern eher extra-blass-beige, definiere ich mich jetzt auch einfach mal als was anderes und will meine Förderung! Ich bin eine Minderheit!! Mich gibt es sogar nur ein einziges mal, also unterstützt mich!!!




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was ist den "feministische Außenpolitik"?
> 
> Die expansiv-kriegerische Außenpolitik einer Katharina der Großen?
> Die Marktegoistische Eskalationspolitik einer Margaret Thatcher?
> ...



Aktuelles Vorbild ist wohl die Vertreibung ethnischer Minderheiten in Nachbarländer (Aung San Suu Kyi).


Ich persönlich bevorzuge jedenfalls Politik, bei der Entscheidungen mit Organen oberhalbe der Schulterlinie getroffen werden, die dabei nicht nur an den Inhalt fremder Hosen denken. Wer alles sexualisiert wird bei 99% der Themen nie den Kern der Sache treffen, weil 99% der Themen eben nicht Sex sind.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> extra-blass-beige


Du bist also ein Computergehäuse von früher?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aktuelles Vorbild ist wohl die Vertreibung ethnischer Minderheiten in Nachbarländer (Aung San Suu Kyi).


Stimmt die "gute" Frau gibt es auch, aktuell, noch...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bevorzuge jedenfalls Politik, bei der Entscheidungen mit Organen oberhalbe der Schulterlinie getroffen werden, die dabei nicht nur an den Inhalt fremder Hosen denken. Wer alles sexualisiert wird bei 99% der Themen nie den Kern der Sache treffen, weil 99% der Themen eben nicht Sex sind.


Richtig, wenn der Inhalt im Kopf stimmt ist es völlig egal welche Geschlechtsmerkmale unterhalb von selbigen sitzen und ziemlich sicher braucht es für die Befähigung zu einer gute Außenpolitik dann auch keine geschlechterbetonenden markigen Buzzwörter (feministische Außenpolitik), um eine Person dazu in der Praxis zu befähigen, das richtige Organ dafür zu benutzen.

@Poulton


> Du bist also ein Computergehäuse von früher?


Skynet ist halt echt nicht gut gealtert. XD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist also ein Computergehäuse von früher?




Ist mir nie aufgefallen, aber tatsächlich haben die näherungsweise die Hauthelligkeit eines typischen kaukasischen Mitteleuropäers und an sehr schlecht durchbluteten Partien ist auch die Farbe gar nicht soweit weg. (Überwiegend habe ich aber im direkten Vergleich einen höheren Rotanteil  . )


----------



## seahawk (11. April 2022)

Baerbock dringt auf schwere Waffen für die Ukraine
					

Die EU-Außenminister beraten heute über zusätzliche Maßnahmen wegen des russischen Angriffs auf die Ukraine - dabei geht es auch wieder um militärische Hilfe. Außenministerin Baerbock spricht sich für die Lieferung schwerer Waffen aus.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Schrecklich, Waffen in ein Kriegsgebiet liefern und das als Grüne und damit als ehemalige Partei der Friedensbewegung.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schrecklich, Waffen in ein Kriegsgebiet liefern und das als Grüne und damit als ehemalige Partei der Friedensbewegung.


Für dich sind Hunderttausend tote Ukrainer weniger wichtig als ein Prinzip oder?


----------



## seahawk (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für dich sind Hunderttausend tote Ukrainer weniger wichtig als ein Prinzip oder?


Waffen sorgen nur für mehr tote Ukrainer und Russen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Wobei letzteres das Ziel ist.


----------



## Eckism (11. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Baerbock dringt auf schwere Waffen für die Ukraine
> 
> 
> Die EU-Außenminister beraten heute über zusätzliche Maßnahmen wegen des russischen Angriffs auf die Ukraine - dabei geht es auch wieder um militärische Hilfe. Außenministerin Baerbock spricht sich für die Lieferung schwerer Waffen aus.
> ...


Naja, Wahlkampf ist das eine...als Flugzeughassende Person und Außenministerin dann wad völlig anderes...


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Waffen sorgen nur für mehr tote Ukrainer und Russen.


Ich formuliere es mal so:
Mir ist es lieber, dass die Ukrainer auch mit unseren Waffen auch unsere Freiheit in Kiew verteidigen, als dass wir mit eigenen Soldaten irgendwo am Hindukusch die Freiheit (von wem eigentlich?) verteidigen...


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es mal so:
> Mir ist es lieber, dass die Ukrainer auch mit unseren Waffen auch unsere Freiheit in Kiew verteidigen, als dass wir mit eigenen Soldaten irgendwo am Hindukusch die Freiheit (von wem eigentlich?) verteidigen...



Ich habe vorhin gesehen, wie eine Gruppe Kämpfer ausgelöscht wurde, mit einem Schuß vom Panzer, weil sie nicht erkannten das er russisch war.
Dort werden Leute ohne Ausbildung in den Kampf geschickt.
Die verteidigen nicht unsere Freiheit, die sterben da völlig sinnlos und wir geben nur die Werkzeuge, um das Ende rauszuzögern und die Zahl der Opfer zu erhöhen.
Frau Baerbock hat keine Ahnung vom Krieg und sollte nicht solche Forderungen stellen, sonst landen wir noch in einem heißen Krieg.

Von den jetzigen und kommenden wirtschaftlichen Verwerfungen, will ich nicht schreiben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Für dich sind Hunderttausend tote Ukrainer weniger wichtig als ein Prinzip oder?



Meinst du das es weniger werden durch unsere Waffen?


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dort werden Leute ohne Ausbildung in den Kampf geschickt.


Och, DAS machen die Russen ja ganz offensichtlich auch so...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die verteidigen nicht unsere Freiheit, die sterben da völlig sinnlos und wir geben nur die Werkzeuge, um das Ende rauszuzögern und die Zahl der Opfer zu erhöhen.


Da wird nix herausgezögert.
Am Ende des Tages wird Russland schlichtweg den Krieg verlieren und wieder ein Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat auf Niveau von vor 1900 sein.
Thema durch und selbst schuld.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Frau Baerbock hat keine Ahnung vom Krieg und sollte nicht solche Forderungen stellen, sonst landen wir noch in einem heißen Krieg.


Aber Du?
Wer hatte den da angefangen?
Putin muss nur seine Dilettanten wieder auf eigenes Gebiet zurückziehen und der Spuk ist vorbei.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Von den jetzigen und kommenden wirtschaftlichen Verwerfungen, will ich nicht schreiben.


Alles für mich akzeptabel, so lange ein Volldepp wie Putin irrelevant für die Welt sein wird.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du das es weniger werden durch unsere Waffen?


Auf ukrainischer Seite mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin gesehen, wie eine Gruppe Kämpfer ausgelöscht wurde, mit einem Schuß vom Panzer, weil sie nicht erkannten das er russisch war.
> Dort werden Leute ohne Ausbildung in den Kampf geschickt.
> Die verteidigen nicht unsere Freiheit, die sterben da völlig sinnlos und wir geben nur die Werkzeuge, um das Ende rauszuzögern und die Zahl der Opfer zu erhöhen.
> Frau Baerbock hat keine Ahnung vom Krieg und sollte nicht solche Forderungen stellen, sonst landen wir noch in einem heißen Krieg.
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal aufhören hier überall seit über 1 Monat für (Traum)schiff Kreml die bissherigen ukrainischen Ergebnisse kleinzureden und abzuwerten.
Würden deine Ergüsse auch nur in irgend einem Punkt die geringste Validität besitzen, müsste man von russischer Seite schon lange in Kiew sitzen, hätte den Donbass schon zweimal "befreit" und würde sich als großer Befreier von den "unterdrückten Ukrainern" feiern lassen, weil "der mächtige russische Militärhammer" die "ukrainischen Faschistenlegionen" auf seinem Amboss zerschmettert hätte!


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber Du?
> Wer hatte den da angefangen?



Ich hatte Glück, das es zu unserer Zeit keinen Krieg gab, aber ich durfte ihn ausgiebig üben...
Damals waren wir uns der ständigen Bedrohung bewusst und jeder wusste , das ein Krieg das Ende allen Lebens sein
konnte.
Das fehlt heute und man scheint sich der Gefahren nicht bewusst zu sein und dazu zähle ich Frau Baerbock.
Alte Grüne, wie Petra Kelly und Gerd Bastian, drehen sich im Grab.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Alte Grünen wie Petra Kelly und Gerd Bastian, drehen sich im Grab.


Ich sag dir wer sich bei dir im Grab umdreht, all die Ukrainer und Ukrainerinnen welche bis jetzt freiwillig für die Verteidigung ihrer Heimat ihr Leben gegeben haben, damit so ein Mensch wie du hier so geringschätzig über sie redet!

Ich glaube für dich würde sich im Moment sogar Gregor Gysi noch fremdschämen!


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal aufhören hier seit über 1 Monat für (Traum)schiff Kreml die bissherigen ukrainischen Ergebnisse kleinzureden und abzuwerten.
> Würden deine Ergüsse auch nur in irgend einem Punkt die geringste Validität besitzen, müsste man von russischer Seite schon lange in Kiew sitzen, hätte den Donbass schon "bfreit" und würde sich als großer Befreier feiern lassen!



Welche Ergebnisse?

Ich sehe nur Tote.

Wo ist der Sinn einen Krieg zu führen, den man nicht gewinnen kann?
Warum Waffen in ein Land schicken, das keine Chance hat?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sag dir wer sich bei dir im Grab umdreht, all die Ukrainer und Ukrainerinnen welche bis jetzt freiwillig für die Verteidigung ihrer Heimat ihr Leben gegeben haben, damit so ein Mensch wie du hier so geringschätzig über sie redet!
> 
> Ich glaube für dich würde sich im Moment sogar Gregor Gysi noch fremdschämen!



Ich rede überhaupt nicht geringschätzig, sondern will das sie ihr Leben behalten und das gilt für die gesamte Ukraine.
Jeder Gefallene hat Eltern, Frau, Kinder.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo ist der Sinn einen Krieg zu führen, den man nicht gewinnen kann?
> Warum Waffen in ein Land schicken, das keine Chance hat?


Weil man Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung nicht geschenkt bekommt und als höchstes Gut verteidigt werden müssen und weil man grundsätzlich und in jeden Fall schon verloren hat wenn man aufgibt bevor man überhaupt gekämpft hat!

Aber das begreifen solche Menschen wie du auch einfach nicht mehr...

Würden Menschen wie Putin bei uns an der Grenze anklopfen, du wärst der erste der ihnen mit weißer Fahne entgegenlaufen würde, oder mit eingekniffenen Eiern und gepackten Koffern in irgend ein anderes Land verschwunden wäre!


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde feministischen Außenpolitik ist ein blödes Schlagwort, aber das was dahinter steckt ist schon in Ordnung.


Rein interessehalber: Was war eigentlich deine Mitgliedschaft in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend? Ein Beitrag für feministische Jugendarbeit? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich rede überhaupt nicht geringschätzig, sondern will das sie ihr Leben behalten und das gilt für die gesamte Ukraine.


Wie "gut" sie ihr Leben unter russischer Besatzung behalten, sah man ja zu genüge in Butscha und Co..


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Ergebnisse?
> 
> Ich sehe nur Tote.
> 
> ...




Könnten wir das Ganze bitte wieder im betreffenden Fred abhandeln?
Hier ist Bundesregierung & Co.  und nicht Ukraine.


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil man Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung nicht geschenkt bekommt und als höchstes Gut verteidigt werden müssen und weil man grundsätzlich und in jeden Fall schon verloren hat wenn man aufgibt bevor man überhaupt gekämpft hat!
> 
> Aber das begreifen solche Menschen wie du auch einfach nicht mehr...
> 
> Würden Menschen wie Putin bei uns an der Grenze anklopfen, du wärst der erste der ihnen mit weißer Fahne entgegenlaufen würde, oder mit eingekniffenen Eiern und gepackten Koffern in irgend ein anderes Land verschwunden wäre!



Hast du, oder ich 89 in Berlin in der Schönhauser gestanden?
Ich hatte schon meine " Revolution"!

Meinst du echt, das es den  ukrainischen Bauern, oder Arbeiter, der überlegt ob er isst, oder heizt wichtig ist,  was für uns Demokratie ist ?
Was wurde in 8 Jahren durch den Westen in der Ukraine verbessert, außer Militär?
Warum nicht die Korruption abbauen und das Leben der Menschen verbessern und ein Vorbild für Russland sein?
Wir haben falsche Dinge unterstützt und forciert und die jetzige Regierung führt das weiter.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Was war eigentlich deine Mitgliedschaft in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend? Ein Beitrag für feministische Jugendarbeit?


Ich habe immer noch konservative Einstellungen, aber ich mag Realpolitik weswegen ich jetzt eher für die Grünen bin (trotzdem parteilos)


----------



## Tschetan (11. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Könnten wir das Ganze bitte wieder im betreffenden Fred abhandeln?
> Hier ist Bundesregierung & Co.  und nicht Ukraine.



Yep, lass mich immer hinreißen. 
Mir tun nur die jungen Kerle leid.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch konservative Einstellungen, *aber ich mag Realpolitik weswegen ich jetzt eher für die Grünen bin *(trotzdem parteilos)


Ach und ich dachte schon B'90 die Grünen wären auch nur eine Lobbypartei mit Biofarbanstrich, für besserbetuchte SUV-fahrende Freizeitöko-Muttis aus dem Berliner Prenzelberg und solche die nach Flutkatastrophen und Hochwassern erstmal irgendwo, wie Frau Spiegel, ausgedehnte vierwöchige Familienurlaube machen müssen. 

Blos gut das du mich nun aufgeklärt dass das aber "gute grüne Realpolitik" ist.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Blos gut das du mich nun aufgeklärt dass das aber "gute grüne Realpolitik" ist.


Ach ja ich seid ja Parteilinke, ich vergaß.
Sollte einem vielleicht zu denken geben, wenn Gysi sagt, dass man derzeit zum Glück nicht in der 
Regierung ist und Fabio Di Masi twittert, dass er sich von dieser Partei entfremdet.
Wenn Wagenknecht sich damals mit Petry auf der Couch geräkelt hat und man Gemeinsamkeiten entdeckt hat,
man dauernd davon spricht, dass Putin eigentlich der gute ist, ja dann sollte ich wohl besser die Linke wählen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja ich seid ja Parteilinke, ich vergaß.



Also mein Parteibuch sagt da was anderes.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also mein Parteibuch sagt da was anderes.


Einer der letzten Anhänger des christlichen Sozialismus in der Union.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also mein Parteibuch sagt da was anderes.


Na dann war zumindest Pulli pro "Die Linke"


Poulton schrieb:


> Einer der letzten Anhänger des christlichen Sozialismus in der Union.


Wäre mir neu wenn man da ein Buch bekommt, eher eine Plastikkarte mit ner Nummer.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ich seid


Beste Deutsch.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Pulli


Soll ich dich in Zukunft "Spararssch" oder "Spar-Anus" nennen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu wenn man da ein Buch bekommt, eher eine Plastikkarte mit ner Nummer.


Ich war nie in einer Partei und plane es auch nicht. Solche Bindungen sind mir zuwider.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na dann war zumindest Pulli pro "Die Linke"


Nicht mal das ist so, da ich mit mit der außenpolitischen / militärbetreffenden Einstellung in der Linken nichts anfangen kann, genauso wenig damit das man in der Linken seit Jahren nichts besseres zu tun hat als sich dem Grünen Wählerklientel anzubidern.

Es mag in der Linken durchaus bei einigen sozialen Themen begrenzte Übereinstimmungen mit meinen sozialen Ansichten geben, aber da hört die Gemeinsamkeiten auch direkt wieder auf.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu wenn man da ein Buch bekommt, eher eine Plastikkarte mit ner Nummer.


Natürlich bekommt man kein "Buch / Heft" mehr, sondern eine Plastikarte, aber das Ding erfüllt deshalb immer noch den selben Zweck wie vor 40 oder 60 Jahren das gedruckte "Parteibuch / Heft" und wird deshalb umgangssprachlich immer noch so bezeichnet.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Soll ich dich in Zukunft "Spararssch" oder "Spar-Anus" nennen?


Abkürzungen sollen abkürzen, außerdem ist Pulli nun wirklich keine Beleidigung.


Poulton schrieb:


> Ich war nie in einer Partei und plane es auch nicht. Solche Bindungen sind mir zuwider.


Ich bin auch nicht bei den Grünen...


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht mal das ist so, da ich mit mit der außenpolitischen / militärbetreffenden Einstellung in der Linken nichts anfangen kann


Ähm du warst da doch gar nicht mehr angesprochen...


Nightslaver schrieb:


> selben Zweck wie vor 40 oder 60 Jahren und wird deshalb umgangssprachlich immer noch so bezeichnet.


Oder man bekommt tatsächlich noch eins in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm du warst da doch gar nicht mehr angesprochen...


Dann solltest du mich evt. vielleicht auch nicht zitieren, wenn du mich nicht (mit) meinst?


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mich evt. vielleicht auch nicht zitieren, wenn du mich nicht meinst?


Ich habe dir geantwortet, dass ich meine Einschätzung bezüglich deiner Zugehörigkeit korrigiere.
In etwa "Ach du warst keiner von der Bande, er aber schon" weil ich erst euch beide angesprochen hab.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wagenknecht


Den Fehler findest du hoffentlich selbst? Allgemein gruselt es mich bei der Linkspartei vor den westdeutschen und Berliner Verbänden. Auch wenn ich ansonsten recht hohe Übereinstimmung mit ihren wirtschafts- und sozialpolitischen Forderungen habe.


----------



## Eckism (11. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Soll ich dich in Zukunft "Spararssch" oder "Spar-Anus" nennen?


Was ist denn an "Pulli" jetzt verwerfliches dran?


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Den Fehler findest du hoffentlich selbst? Allgemein gruselt es mich bei der Linkspartei vor den westdeutschen und Berliner Verbänden.


Gysi Berliner
Fabio De Masi Hamburger

Beide richtig gruselig oder anerkannte gute Politiker?

Ach ja Wagenknecht war Fraktionsvorsitzende, da haben ein paar mehr Leute als nur die Wessis mitzureden. Sowas spricht für die gesamte Partei...


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ist denn an "Pulli" jetzt verwerfliches dran?


Sparanus will nur mal wieder nicht zugeben, dass er ein schreibfauler Offz ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Beide richtig gruselig oder anerkannte gute Politiker?


Die Regel findet ihre Bestätigung in der Ausnahme.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Woran merkst du das Frau Spiegel nicht verstanden hat warum nach der Flut erstmal 4 Wochen in den Urlaub zu fahren ein Fehler war?
Weil sie es in ihrer "Entschuldigung" nicht hinbekommt zu benennen was daran nun eigentlich der Fehler war (als amtierende Ministerin nach so einer Katastrophe, in der unzählige Menschen ihre Existenz verloren haben, erstmal einen Monat lang selbst in den Urlaub zu fahren).
Naja, wenigstens ist sie jetzt auch zurückgetreten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bcjrs3c81xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (11. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sparanus will nur mal wieder nicht zugeben, dass er ein schreibfauler Offz ist.


Er lebt nur den grünen Traum und spart an Buchstaben.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil sie es in ihrer "Entschuldigung" nicht hinbekommt zu benennen was daran nun eigentlich der Fehler war (als amtierende Ministerin nach einer Katastrophe, in der unzählige Menschen ihre Existenz verloren haben, erstmal einen Monat lang selbst in den Urlaub zu fahren).


Das peinliche war eher wie laut die Union gekeift hat








						Nach Rücktritt wegen Mallorca-Affäre : Weitere Ministerin gerät in den Fokus der Kritik
					

Die SPD im Landtag will wissen, ob die Handlungsfähigkeit gewährleistet war.




					www.ksta.de
				




Btw
Stellt euch mal vor Laschet wäre jetzt Kanzler, in die Ukraine gefahren und es hätte Bilder wie im Ahrtal gegeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Er lebt nur den grünen Traum und spart an Buchstaben.


Das nur "Klimaeffizienz"!
Überleg mal was das an Energie kostet, wenn du jeden Buchstaben auf den PC tippst. ^^


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor Laschet wäre jetzt Kanzler, in die Ukraine gefahren und es hätte Bilder wie im Ahrtal gegeben.


Da gibt es nur eine Antwort:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_RGCoV0lTOM:12

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lotto (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für dich sind Hunderttausend tote Ukrainer weniger wichtig als ein Prinzip oder?


Wenn der Konflikt weiter aufgeheizt wird bzw. in die Länge gezogen wird gibts noch mehr Tote, und zwar auf beiden Seiten. Wie dem auch so, sobald schwere Waffen geliefert werden, wird es für uns Konsequenzen geben. Da kann man dann nur hoffen, dass es dann wirklich "nur" unseren "Wohlstand verringert". Wobei das witzige ja ist: diejenigen die wirklich viel haben wird es gar nicht betreffen, den ganz unten wird alles vom Staat bezahlt, Schultern darf es die deutsche Mittelschicht, welche sich jetzt schon in vielen Fällen kein Häuschen mehr leisten kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wobei das witzige ja ist: diejenigen die wirklich viel haben wird es gar nicht betreffen, den ganz unten wird alles vom Staat bezahlt, Schultern darf es die deutsche Mittelschicht, welche sich jetzt schon in vielen Fällen kein Häuschen mehr leisten kann.


Dann wende dich doch mal an "freundlichen Damen und Herren", welche den oberen 10% seit Jahrzehnten immer nur entlastet haben und beschenken (huhu Herr Lindner, Herr Schröder, Frau Merkel, Herr Fischer, Frau Baerbock, Herr Westerwelle, ect), das sie mal endlich dafür sorgen das diese auch ihren notwendigen Anteil am System beisteuern und das es "die Unten" nicht betreffen würde ist wohl auch nur Unsinn...

Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht wo der Staat die sozial besonders Schwachen alleine die letzten 2 Jahre nennenswert vor den Auswirkungen der Pandemie, oder aktuell den Auswirkungen des Kriegs in der Ukraine, geschützt hätte, oder wirklich entlastet.

Explodierende Mieten, Stromkosten, Lebensmittelpreise, usw. treffen jedenfalls Menschen auf dem Level von ALG II / Sozialhilfe / Mindestlohn / Rente aktuell wesentlich härter und schonungsloser, als den Mittelstand, oder die Oberschicht.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht wo der Staat die sozial besonders Schwachen alleine die letzten 2 Jahre nennenswert vor den Auswirkungen der Pandemie, oder aktuell den Auswirkungen des Kriegs in der Ukraine, geschützt hätte, oder wirklich entlastet.
> 
> Explodierende Mieten, Stromkosten, Lebensmittelpreise, usw. treffen jedenfalls Menschen auf dem Level von ALG II / Sozialhilfe / Mindestlohn / Rente aktuell wesentlich härter und schonungsloser, als den Mittelstand, oder die Oberschicht.


Ich erinnere auch nochmal an diesen Beitrag: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...g-2021-diskussionsthread.603335/post-10997744


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn der Konflikt weiter aufgeheizt wird bzw. in die Länge gezogen wird gibts noch mehr Tote, und zwar auf beiden Seiten.


Die Ukrainer haben eher Angst, dass es ihnen wie den Polen 1939 und folgend ergeht.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich erinnere auch nochmal an diesen Beitrag: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...g-2021-diskussionsthread.603335/post-10997744


Interessiert doch keinen, nicht mal die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien so richtig wirklich.

Schaust du Beiträge dazu, wo gefragt wird, wie hart die drastisch steigenden Lebensmittelpreise die Deutschen aktuell treffen siehst und hörst du jedenfalls nahezu kaum wirklich einkommensschwache Menschen, die den Euro für Lebensmittel inzwischen teilweise 3x umdrehen müssen, weil selbst die billigste Discounter Eigenmarkensalami bereits 1 Euro mehr kostet als alleine noch nur vor 2 Monaten.

Nein, da wird wie letztens in einem Beitrag am Samstag die Mittelstandsmutti beim Wochenendeinkauf mit Auto befragt.
Im Einkaufswagen hinter ihr siehst du dabei lauter überteuerte Markenwarenprodukte liegen, von Landliebe, Müller, Coca Cola, Rügenwalder, usw. usf. und wie sie "ihr Leid klagt", jetzt für einen Wochenendeinkauf schon 50€ bezahlen zu müssen, womit sie ja sonst fast eine Fünftage Woche ausgekommen ist.

So schlecht kann es ihr ja aber noch nicht gehen, wenn sie immer noch für einen 2 Tage Einkauf 50 Euro für fast nur teure Markenprodukte im Wagen rausballern kann...
Soll man da jetzt mit ihr irgend ein Mitleid bekommen?

An solchen Stellen, wüsste man es nicht besser, das es keine ist, möchte man es manchmal ja fast schon wieder für Satire halten, was einem da präsentiert wird...


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Die Mittelschicht rafft halt nicht, dass man auch mal Reserven bilden muss und meckert lieber über höhere Preise und dann muss ich mir von einem CDUler bei mir aus der Stadt anhören, dass man jetzt auch mal was für die Leistungsträger tun muss.

Zum Teufel damit, keiner aus meiner Familie braucht irgendeine dieser Erleichterungen und bekommt sie trotzdem und gleichzeitig muss sich eine Freundin von mir mit dem Sozialgericht streiten um überhaupt einen Cent zu bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Interessiert doch keinen, nicht mal die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien so richtig wirklich.
> 
> Schaust du Beiträge dazu, wo gefragt wird, wie hart die drastisch steigenden Lebensmittelpreise die Deutschen aktuell treffen siehst und hörst du jedenfalls nahezu kaum wirklich einkommensschwache Menschen, die den Euro für Lebensmittel inzwischen teilweise 3x umdrehen müssen, weil selbst die billigste Discounter Eigenmarkensalami bereits 1 Euro mehr kostet als alleine noch nur vor 2 Monaten.


Das stimmt leider. Die sollten mal alle geschlossen auf die Straße gehen.
Immerhin über 13 Millionen Menschen die als arm gelten:

13,4 Millionen Menschen leben in Armut

Oder wenn selbst nur ein Zehntel davon auf die Straße gehen würde, dann müsste denen "da oben" mal ein Licht aufgehen.

Aber ich habe ausser Umweltdemos (welche auch wichtig sind) und Coronademos, schon lange keine größeren Demos mehr gesehen, wo Menschen wegen sozialen Mißständen und Ungerechtigkeiten auf die Straße gehen.
Ausser vereinzelt von Gewerkschaften für bestimmte Branchen. Aber die waren auch überschaubar.

Und so wie sich das Leben verteuert wird auch der Mindestlohn von 12 Euro nicht mehr ausreichen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Man sollte sich wirklich mal bei den Grünen Fragen, ob der Fall von Frau Spiegel nicht offen legt das diese interne selbstgesteckte Quotenfixiertheit bei Frauen in Ämtern um jeden Preis, absoluter Irrsinn ist, wenn die Kompetenz so massiv darunter leidet und Frau Spiegel selbst ja auch sagt das sie persönlich völlig davon überfordert war zwei Ministerien zu leiten(Familie & Umwelt), eine Spitzenkandidatur anzutreten und auch noch privat, durch den Schlaganfall ihres Mannes, plus die vier Kinder, unter massiven Streß zu stehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAL1WNJ488U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Du redest einerseits von Kompetenz führst aber nur Dinge auf die nicht mit der Kompetenz der Ex Ministerin zusammen hängen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du redest einerseits von Kompetenz führst aber nur Dinge auf die nicht mit der Kompetenz der Ex Ministerin zusammen hängen.


Sie hatte keine Kompetenz für das übernommene Umweltministerium, nach eigener Aussage.
Das war diese zusätzliche Übernahme eben dann eine weitere Belastung und Überforderung.
Ist ja auch irgendwo klar, wenn du dich in einen Arbeitsbereich einarbeiten musst, von dem du sowieso schon absolut keine Ahnung hast und dann auch noch so viele andere Faktoren, die dich sowieso schon stark belasten, dazukommen.


----------



## chill_eule (11. April 2022)

Bin ich irgendwie _komisch_ weil ich die ganze Geschichte mit Fr. Spiegel gar nicht schlimm finde und mich wundere, dass sie zurück tritt?
Was hatten wir schon für Knallköpfe, die sich weitaus mehr erlaubt haben, die aber an ihrem Amtsessel festgeklebt waren


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie _komisch_ weil ich die ganze Geschichte mit Fr. Spiegel gar nicht schlimm finde und mich wundere, dass sie zurück tritt?


Ich bezweifle etwas das die Flutopfer dir da zustimmen würden, die erstmal wochenlang weitestgehend alleine gelassen wurden und wo es im Vorfeld der Flut ja aus dem Umweltministerium wohl schon zu gewissen Versäumnissen gekommen ist, welche die anschließende Lage evt. noch bis zu einem gewissen Grad verschlimmert hatten.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Was hatten wir schon für Knallköpfe, die sich weitaus mehr erlaubt haben, die aber an ihrem Amtsessel festgeklebt waren


Nur weil unfähige Kasper wie der Scheuer und andere wie mit Leim fixiert an ihrem Amtsessel geklebt haben heißt das nicht das Frau Spiegel nicht besser ihr Amt abgeben sollte, auch weil sie ja selbst sagt das sie aktuell durch alle Faktoren die da, inkl. ihres Privatlebens, zusammenkommen einfach mit der Fülle an Aufgaben überfordert ist.


----------



## chill_eule (11. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Faktoren die da, inkl. ihres Privatlebens, zusammenkommen einfach mit der Fülle an Aufgaben überfordert ist.


Das kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, und deswegen kann ich auch verstehen, dass sie den Urlaub angetreten ist.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Ministerium durch ihre Abwesenheit 4 Wochen lang lahmgelegt war.
Außerdem arbeitet es sich ohne Chef doch manchmal sogar besser


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie hatte keine Kompetenz für das übernommene Umweltministerium, nach eigener Aussage.


Das ist aber kein Grund jetzt in einem anderen Geschäftsbereich zurück zu treten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie _komisch_ weil ich die ganze Geschichte mit Fr. Spiegel gar nicht schlimm finde und mich wundere, dass sie zurück tritt?



Naja: Er ist eine Krisensituation nicht managen können und dann auch noch beim Management der Folgen mehrere weitere Fehler machen zeugt nicht gerade von der Managementkompetenz, die man als Minister haben muss.

Noch merkwürdiger sind aber in der Tat diejenigen, die sie an den Pranger stellen.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2022)

Warum die CDU schreit ist klar. Reine Ablenkung. In NRW sind ja bereits eine Woche früher nicht nur die zuständige Ministerin sondern gleich noch ein paar ihrer Kollegen mit nach Mallorca geflogen um eine Geburtstagsparty zu feiern. Und davon sind auch noch nicht alle zurück getreten.








						Aktuelle Nachrichten, Hintergründe und Kommentare - SZ.de
					

News aus Deutschland und aller Welt mit Kommentaren und Hintergrundberichten auf Süddeutsche.de.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

> Die Grünen wollen die Nachfolge von Ex-Ministerin Anne Spiegel rasch regeln, erste Namen kursieren bereits. Die zurückgetretene Politikerin hat offenbar Anrecht auf ein Übergangsgeld in Höhe von mehr als 75.000 Euro.
> 
> Anne Spiegel (Grüne) hat nach ihrem Rücktritt als Bundesfamilienministerin das Anrecht auf ein Übergangsgeld. »Wer das Kabinett verlässt, bekommt nach einem Tag Amtszeit als Ministerin 75.600 Euro Übergangsgeld«, sagte der stellvertretende Vorsitzende des Bundes der Steuerzahler, Michael Jäger, der »Bild«-Zeitung. »Diese Versorgung ist total überdimensioniert.«


Quelle: Spiegel erhält angeblich mehr als 75.000 Euro Übergangsgeld

Kein Wunder das sich "der kleine Mann" zunehmend verschaukelt fühlt.


----------



## Eckism (12. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider. Die sollten mal alle geschlossen auf die Straße gehen.
> Immerhin über 13 Millionen Menschen die als arm gelten:
> 
> 13,4 Millionen Menschen leben in Armut
> ...


Das ist aber nunmal der grüne Traum, Konsum über den Preis  einschränken...Putins Hirnschiss hats nur beschleunigt.


----------



## seahawk (13. April 2022)

Muss man sich dafür entschuldigen, Urlaub zu machen? Kolumne von Margarete Stokowski
					

Der Fall Anne Spiegel ist kompliziert, aber dass sich die Politikerin und Mutter für ihren Urlaub entschuldigt hat? Bedenklich! Zeit, sich von der patriarchalen Idee der Vollzeit-Präsenz am Arbeitsplatz zu verabschieden.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Schöner Artikel warum der Rücktritt von Frau Spiegel das Ergebnis einer toxischen, vom Patriarchat geprägten Leistungsvorstellung ist, die in einer modernen Gesellschaft mit vielen Lebensmodellen kein Platz mehr hat.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

Habeck wäre der Kanzler gewesen den Deutschland braucht...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1513919118424035334

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bewundere ihn wirklich.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Muss man sich dafür entschuldigen, Urlaub zu machen? Kolumne von Margarete Stokowski
> 
> 
> Der Fall Anne Spiegel ist kompliziert, aber dass sich die Politikerin und Mutter für ihren Urlaub entschuldigt hat? Bedenklich! Zeit, sich von der patriarchalen Idee der Vollzeit-Präsenz am Arbeitsplatz zu verabschieden.
> ...


Ich finde den Artikel mies aufgehängt, aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Hier wird, mal wieder, von allen Seiten Klientelpolitik betrieben statt sich aufs Sachliche zu konzentrieren.

Die böse Patriarchie ringt arme wehrlose Frau darnieder... muss das denn sein...
Sorry, das geht komplett am Thema vorbei. Warum ich davon überzeugt bin? Wer hat bitte Ted Cruz verteidigt als dieser sich im texanischen Wintersturm abgesetzt hat während seine Wähler erfroren sind? Richtig, keiner. Weil man das nicht macht.

Urlaub ist wichtig und Krisenmanagement sehr sehr aufreibend. Beides bestreitet niemand. Aber, man erwartet in gewissen Positionen halt auch, dass man verfügbar ist wenns brennt (im konkreten Falle tropft, aber ihr wisst was ich meine). Wer Führung bestellt, der bekommt in diesem Land einfach keine Führung mehr, sondern Ausreden, Gründe, Ausflüchte, Entschuldigungen. Ja man wäre ja in der Lage zu führen, aber in DER Krise halt grade nicht - dafür in der nächsten, versprochen!

Frau Stokowski fragt, ob man denn immer da sein müsse - nein muss man nicht. Aber Führung ist unteilbar - klar kann alles delegiert werden, aber man stelle sich mal den Status von Helmut Schmidt heute vor, wäre dieser ne Woche nach der Flut in Hamburg erstmal schön in Urlaub gefahren. Ob die Ministerin einen Unterschied gemacht hätte oder nicht, ist dabei zweitrangig, es geht auch darum, die in den Posten gesetzten Erwartungen zu erfüllen. 
Buckeln wie ne blöde, ständig erreichbar - das ist es nicht. Sondern da zu sein wenn es drauf ankommt, vornweg zu gehen wenn keiner weiß wo lang, DAS ist das entscheidende. 

Was unfair an der Sache ist:
- Die Spiegel ist nicht die einzige, da müssten noch andere zurücktreten
- Sie zur Ministerin in der BReg zu machen, wissend, dass Sie diese Altlast mitschleppt, so torpediert man mal ne Karriere.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Führung ist unteilbar


Argh der Satz verfolgt einen heute nachdem ich Vorträge von 1, 2 und 3 goldenen Sternen hören dürfte 😂


----------



## seahawk (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel mies aufgehängt, aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Hier wird, mal wieder, von allen Seiten Klientelpolitik betrieben statt sich aufs Sachliche zu konzentrieren.
> 
> Die böse Patriarchie ringt arme wehrlose Frau darnieder... muss das denn sein...
> Sorry, das geht komplett am Thema vorbei. Warum ich davon überzeugt bin? Wer hat bitte Ted Cruz verteidigt als dieser sich im texanischen Wintersturm abgesetzt hat während seine Wähler erfroren sind? Richtig, keiner. Weil man das nicht macht.
> ...


Das ist ein sehr veraltetes Bild von Führung. Am Ende muss sie ihren Laden nur so aufstellen, dass er funktioniert auch wenn sie im Urlaub ist. Abgesehen davon frage ich mich sowieso was ihr Ministerium groß hätte beitragen können, denn das ganze Thema Katastrophenschutz liegt beim Innenministerium. Ihr Ministerium hat da fast keine Themen oder Mittel.
Es ist schade, dass hier die Karriere einer begabten Frau so zerstört wurde indem man ihr ein veraltetes, toxiisches und patriachisches Führungsbild als Leitbild entgegen hielt.


----------



## Tschetan (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Habeck wäre der Kanzler gewesen den Deutschland braucht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wofür? 
Das er nach Katar geflogen ist ?


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr veraltetes Bild von Führung. Am Ende muss sie ihren Laden nur so aufstellen, dass er funktioniert auch wenn sie im Urlaub ist.


Ja. Im Normalbetrieb. Das ist vollkommen logisch. Nur war das kein Normalbetrieb, sondern eine extreme Lage. Und in der geht man nicht in Urlaub. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon frage ich mich sowieso was ihr Ministerium groß hätte beitragen können, denn das ganze Thema Katastrophenschutz liegt beim Innenministerium. Ihr Ministerium hat da fast keine Themen oder Mittel.


Naja, z.b. die Debatte anführen darüber, wie man sowas zukünftig vermeidet. Ist ja nicht so als hätte es die Debatte nicht gegeben und als wäre Umwelt nicht ein ganz ganz wesentliches Thema bei der Sache.
Es geht auch um Vertrauen - das verstehen leider sehr viele Menschen nicht. Politiker werden gewählt um in unserem Namen Entscheidungen zu treffen, eine Ministerin die sich in der für viele Menschen Stunden der finstersten Not einfach in den Urlaub absetzt ist Gift für das notwendige Vertrauen der Bürger in die gewählte Regierung.
Das ist nicht einfach nur irgendein Job mit Gehalt - bzw. es sollte weitaus mehr sein als das. Alle wollen se führen, Ansprüche haben auf bessere Posten mit mehr Prestige, aber liefern? Da siehts dann auf einmal düster aus.
DAS ist was Vertrauen in die Politik untergräbt, was Aussagen wie "die da oben" immer wieder an die Oberfläche schwemmen lässt. Und das nicht-Verständnis über diesen Umstand ist fataler als 4 Wochen Urlaub. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist schade, dass hier die Karriere einer begabten Frau so zerstört wurde indem man ihr ein veraltetes, toxiisches und patriachisches Führungsbild als Leitbild entgegen hielt.


Das sind nur Kampfbegriffe um das vorhandene persönliche Versagen zu kaschieren. Egal ob Mann oder Frau, so handelt man nicht wenn man als Minister bestellt wurde. Leider sind die Maßstäbe für Minister in Deutschland zu niedrig - der einzige Skandal ist und bleibt, dass nicht noch viel viel mehr Menschen in Verantwortungspositionen ihre Tische geräumt haben. Negativbeispiele für Pappnasen in Ministerposten hatten wir leider zu Genüge.


----------



## Lotto (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja. Im Normalbetrieb. Das ist vollkommen logisch. Nur war das kein Normalbetrieb, sondern eine extreme Lage. Und in der geht man nicht in Urlaub.


Bin ja wahrlich kein Fan der Grünen, aber was genau hat eine Ministerin für Familie, Frauen, Jugend, Integration und Verrbaucherschutz fachlich mit dem Katastrophenmanagement zu tun? Ehrlich gemeinte Frage. Ich sehe nicht welchen Nutzen ihre Anwesenheit gehabt hätte.


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bin ja wahrlich kein Fan der Grünen, aber was genau hat eine Ministerin für Familie, Frauen, Jugend, Integration und Verrbaucherschutz fachlich mit dem Katastrophenmanagement zu tun? Ehrlich gemeinte Frage. Ich sehe nicht welchen Nutzen ihre Anwesenheit gehabt hätte.


Zu dem Zeitpunkt war sie noch Umweltministerin in NRW.


----------



## seahawk (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, z.b. die Debatte anführen darüber, wie man sowas zukünftig vermeidet. Ist ja nicht so als hätte es die Debatte nicht gegeben und als wäre Umwelt nicht ein ganz ganz wesentliches Thema bei der Sache.
> Es geht auch um Vertrauen - das verstehen leider sehr viele Menschen nicht. Politiker werden gewählt um in unserem Namen Entscheidungen zu treffen, eine Ministerin die sich in der für viele Menschen Stunden der finstersten Not einfach in den Urlaub absetzt ist Gift für das notwendige Vertrauen der Bürger in die gewählte Regierung.


Entscheidungen treffen sie im Parlament, als Minister*in sind sie Teil der Exekutive und da geht es um das Umsetzen und  Katastrophenschutz ist Aufgabe des Innenministeriums. 

Ein solch sympathische und kompetente Frau hat es nicht verdient ihre Karriere kaputt gemacht zu kriegen, nur weil manche noch einen veralteten Bild von Führung nachhängen.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein solch sympathische und kompetente Frau hat es nicht verdient ihre Karriere kaputt gemacht zu kriegen


Was hat es mit der Sache zu tun ob jemand sympathisch ist?
Anprangern, die Dame wäre Opfer des Patriarchats, aber Sympathie hervorheben, also subjektive Merkmale...

Der zweite Teil stimmt, Sie hätte niemals in der Regierung Scholz (I?) Ministerin werden dürfen, das war ihr gegenüber extrem unfair. Den Skandal im Bundesland überstehen, danach Recovery und dann einen erneuten Anlauf auf ein Bundesamt, was bei vorhandener Kompetenz ja möglich wäre.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil stimmt, Sie hätte niemals in der Regierung Scholz (I?) Ministerin werden dürfen, das war ihr gegenüber extrem unfair.


Angeblich nur weil man die Frauenquote erfülllen wollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist aber nunmal der grüne Traum, Konsum über den Preis  einschränken...Putins Hirnschiss hats nur beschleunigt.



Grünes Standardünkel ist es eigentlich, alles zu verbieten was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist (oder dabei ein Blatt abknickt). Zur Nutzung marktwirtschaftlicher Instrumente, die individuelle Freiheiten lassen, aber komplette Umgehungen schwer machen, fällt denen dagegen ziemlich schwer.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Buckeln wie ne blöde, ständig erreichbar - das ist es nicht. Sondern da zu sein wenn es drauf ankommt, vornweg zu gehen wenn keiner weiß wo lang, DAS ist das entscheidende.
> 
> Was unfair an der Sache ist:
> - Die Spiegel ist nicht die einzige, da müssten noch andere zurücktreten
> - Sie zur Ministerin in der BReg zu machen, wissend, dass Sie diese Altlast mitschleppt, so torpediert man mal ne Karriere.



Das Genick gebrochen hat es ihr erst, als sie gelogen hat. (Remote-Teilnahme an Kabinettssitzungen, etc.)
An unfähige Minister ist man leider gewöhnt, aber unfähig UND unehrlich UND kein CSU-Parteibuch? Das ist zuviel.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja. Im Normalbetrieb. Das ist vollkommen logisch. Nur war das kein Normalbetrieb, sondern eine extreme Lage. Und in der geht man nicht in Urlaub.



Wenn man den Laden so aufstellt, dass er auch im nicht-Normalbetrieb ohne einen läuft, kann man als Minister auch im nicht-Normalbetrieb Urlaub machen. Wirkt zwar komisch, ist aber eigentlich sogar der beste Zeitpunkt: Ein Minister setzt ein paar grundsätzliche Ziele, wählt die richtigen Leute aus und kümmert sich um eine funktionierene Organisationsstruktur. Was macht man in einer Krise nicht? Grundsätzliche Ziele ändern, Leute austauschen oder die Organisationsstruktur ändern. Stattdessen lässt man die ohnehin schwer belasteten Leute bestmöglich ihren Job machen, ohne von oben mit neuen Ideen anzukommen.

Aber da steht eben ein "wenn" am Anfang. Und wenn stattdessen also in die Hose geht, dann hat man als Minister und immer und in jeder Situation die Aufgabe zu gucken, wieso, damit man bei der ersten sich bietenden Gelegenheit die nötigen Korrekturen vornehmen kann.

Wer stattdessen zweimal binnen 12 Monaten unter Beweis stellt, dass er in einer Belastungsituation handlungsunfähig ist und sich ins private flüchtet, der muss halt vor weiteren Belastungssituationen bewahrt werden.




RyzA schrieb:


> Angeblich nur weil man die Frauenquote erfülllen wollte.



Schlimmer: Flügelbalance bei den Grünen. Sie hat den Job bekommen, weil Özdemir statt Hofreiter Landwirtschafsminister wurde, sonst wäre der Familienposten wohl an Göring-Eckhardt gegangen. Nicht dass ich die für die bessere Wahl gehalten hätte, aber dass man überhaupt auf den beiden hing und dann auch noch nach den Kriterien ist ein Paradebeispiel für Quote >>> Kompetenz und was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Grünes Standardünkel ist es eigentlich, alles zu verbieten was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist (oder dabei ein Blatt abknickt). Zur Nutzung marktwirtschaftlicher Instrumente, die individuelle Freiheiten lassen, aber komplette Umgehungen schwer machen, fällt denen dagegen ziemlich schwer.


Jaja wieder das alte rechte Argument von der Grünen Verbotspartei.


----------



## hoffgang (14. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jaja wieder das alte rechte Argument von der Grünen Verbotspartei.


Dabei sind die Grünen es grade die mit Dogmen in der Krise brechen & eher die FDP die bei allem "Haaalt Stop - es bleibt alles so wie es ist" ruft.


----------



## Poulton (14. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr veraltetes Bild von Führung.


Auch wenn es in dem Fall um Frauen in Führungspositionen in Unternehmen geht: Aber die Art und Weise wie Frauen führen wollen, scheint sich doch etwas von dem zu unterscheiden, was manch einer erwartet:








						Frauen wollen führen, aber unter anderen Vorzeichen
					

Das ist der Titel einer Studie zum Thema Frauen in Führung von Lilian Gehrke-Vetterkind. Was hat Sie in den 50 Interviews mit Frauen erfahren? Was sind die sieben Präferenzen, die Sie ermittelt hat?




					www.bdk.de
				











						klischee-frei.de - Studie untersucht Bedingungen, unter denen Frauen führen wollen
					

Eine neue Studie untersucht die Frage, was konkret passieren müsste, damit sich Frauen eher für Führungspositionen bewerben und dort auch bleiben.




					www.klischee-frei.de
				





> Die zentrale Erkenntnis aus allen Interviews ist, dass es den Frauen auf die Rahmenbedingungen im Unternehmen ankommt, um gerne Führungsverantwortung übernehmen zu wollen. Die Präferenzen der Frauen sind unter anderem: einen ganzheitlichen Lebensentwurf realisieren zu können, psychologische Sicherheit zu haben und Verantwortung teilen zu können. Alle Präferenzen werden sehr konkret beschrieben und mit O-Tönen aus den Interviews unterlegt. Zusätzlich werden in der Studie Handlungsempfehlungen für die Unternehmen ausgearbeitet, die ein Interesse daran haben, weibliche Talente zu fördern.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nutzung marktwirtschaftlicher Instrumente


Der Euphemismus für Maßnahmen, mit denen man sozial Schwachen den Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft sowie gerne nochmal kräftig nachtritt und diejenigen, die ohnehin schon Wohlhabend und Vermögend sind, darüber höchstens mit der Schulter zucken. Auch bekannt als Klassenkampf von oben.


----------



## seahawk (14. April 2022)

Das ist moderne Führung. Der alte, weiße Mann, der alleine entscheidet ist so 1960er.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wenn es in dem Fall um Frauen in Führungspositionen in Unternehmen geht: Aber die Art und Weise wie Frauen führen wollen, scheint sich doch etwas von dem zu unterscheiden, was manch einer erwartet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. Verantwortungsträger, die darauf bestehen, Verantwortung zu teilen.
Teilen die dann auch ihr Gehalt?




> Der Euphemismus für Maßnahmen, mit denen man sozial Schwachen den Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft sowie gerne nochmal kräftig nachtritt und diejenigen, die ohnehin schon Wohlhabend und Vermögend sind, darüber höchstens mit der Schulter zucken. Auch bekannt als Klassenkampf von oben.



Nein. Das ist die korrekte Bezeichnung für Maßnahmen, die sich in das bestehende System einfügen. Ich finde besagtes System auch nicht schön, aber man löst dieses Problem nicht, in dem man alle naslang dysfunktionale Parallelstrukturen aufbaut. Das sind nämlich mit schöner  Verteilungsmechanismen ganz nach oben: Um ein paar negative Folgen in der Mitte zu verhindern, zahlt die gesamte Gemeinschaft Ausgleichszahlungen auch an alle weitaus höher und die eigentlichen Negativeffekte treffen die großen Konzerne überhaupt nicht, weil die es sich leisten können, die Schlupflöcher zu identifizieren und gezielt auszunutzen. So steht bei den Top 1 eine Positivbilanz da und die Bottom 25 zahlen dafür auch noch. Dann nehme ich lieber Maßnahmen, die allen einen Knüppel auf die Füße schmeißen, auch wenn das ohne Schuhe natürlich schmerzhafter ist, als wenn Gucci verbeult wird.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

Überwältigende Mehrheit hält Beziehungen zu Putins Russland für irreparabel


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2022)

Klar doch,
das kann ich verstehen.

Russland wird sein Waterloo schon noch erleben ...


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> Nein. Das ist die korrekte Bezeichnung für Maßnahmen, die sich in das bestehende System einfügen.  [...]



Ich sehe den Widerspruch zu Poultons Aussage nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (16. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Überwältigende Mehrheit hält Beziehungen zu Putins Russland für irreparabel


Das wird sicher in Russland nicht anders gesehen.


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2022)

Dieses Wochenende sind wieder die Ostermärsche, nutzt die Chance um für Frieden und gegen Waffen zu demonstrieren.









						Ostermärsche in NRW: «Eskalationsspirale stoppen» | NRW
					

Auch in Nordrhein-Westfalen gehen am Osterwochenende wieder Menschen für den Frieden auf die Straße - angesichts des Ukraine-Kriegs dürften es dieses Mal...




					www.mt.de
				




Keine 100 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr!


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Keine 100 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr!


Putin interessiert sich 0 für "Flower Power" Ideologien.


----------



## Poulton (16. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Keine 100 Milliarden für die Bundeswehr!


Genau! 100 Milliarden für eine Armee der revolutionären Massen!


----------



## seahawk (16. April 2022)

Kein Geld für den militärisch-industriellen Komplex.


----------



## Eckism (16. April 2022)

Wenn man keinen Abnehmer für die 100 Milliarden...ich würde sie zur Not auch nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (16. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Kein Geld für den militärisch-industriellen Komplex.


Den MIK in die Hände und den Dienst des revolutionären Subjekt.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

> Der Grünen-Politiker Anton Hofreiter hat die Ankündigung von Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz (SPD) zu Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine als nicht ausreichend kritisiert. "Die von Olaf Scholz angekündigte Unterstützung unserer Partnerländer bei den Waffenlieferungen in die Ukraine ist ein weiterer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber er reicht nicht aus", sagte Hofreiter dem Nachrichtenportal t-online. Auch dem Redaktionsnetzwerk Deutschland sagte Hofreiter, wirklich entscheidend sei, dass die Ukraine jetzt schnell auch schwerere Waffen bekomme. "Die Offensive (Russlands) im Osten der Ukraine hat bereits begonnen. Und man sollte nicht vergessen: Deutschland ist das wirtschaftsstärkste Land in der Europäischen Union, und deshalb sollten wir deutlich mehr tun."


Selbst die Grünen machen Druck. Und das als eigentliche Friedenspartei. Wann wacht Scholz endlich mal auf?
Hat er soviel Angst oder warum ist er so passiv?

Und noch was vom Herr Gabriel:



> Der frühere Vizekanzler Sigmar Gabriel hat Fehler der früheren Bundesregierung im Zusammenhang mit der Gas-Pipeline Nord Stream 2 eingeräumt. "Es war ein Fehler, bei den Einwänden gegenüber Nord Stream 2 nicht auf die Osteuropäer zu hören. Das war auch mein Fehler", sagte Gabriel der "Welt".
> 
> "Wir haben die Verantwortung für Energiesicherheit mit der Liberalisierung im Jahr 2002 in ganz Europa vom Staat an die privaten Energieunternehmen übertragen. Und die haben sich die preiswerteste Quelle gesucht: russisches Pipeline-Gas", sagte der frühere Wirtschafts- und Außenminister. Tatsächlich hätte man bereits 2014 - damals annektierte Russland die Krim - die Liberalisierung wieder in Frage stellen müssen - "aus Gründen der nationalen Sicherheit".
> 
> Allerdings hätte ein Stopp von Nord Stream 2 die Verhandlungen um einen Waffenstillstand 2014 sehr erschwert, fügte Gabriel hinzu. Viele - und nicht nur die Deutschen - seien davon ausgegangen, mit engen Handels- und vor allem Rohstoff-Beziehungen Russland in eine stabile europäische Ordnung einbinden zu können. "Die Osteuropäer haben das immer als Illusion bezeichnet - und hatten recht", so Gabriel weiter.


Quelle: Gabriel räumt Fehler bei Nord Stream 2 ein

*Edit:*



> Außenministerin Annalena Baerbock übt ungewöhnlich scharfe Kritik an der deutschen Energiepolitik gegenüber Russland unter der damaligen Kanzlerin Angela Merkel. Das Festhalten an der von den Mittel- und Osteuropäern lange kritisierten deutsch-russischen Gaspipeline Nord Stream 2 sei fatal gewesen, sagt die Grünen-Politikerin bei einem Besuch in der lettischen Hauptstadt Riga. "Statt Nord Stream hätte es einen Baltic Stream auf Grundlage von sauberer Energie geben können und eigentlich geben müssen", fügt Baerbock hinzu. "Das waren klar und deutlich Fehler", die die neue Bundesregierung korrigiert habe.


Quelle: Baerbock kritisiert Merkel wegen Nord Stream 2 ungewöhnlich scharf


----------



## Tschetan (21. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst die Grünen machen Druck. Und das als eigentliche Friedenspartei. Wann wacht Scholz endlich mal auf?
> Hat er soviel Angst oder warum ist er so passiv?
> 
> Und noch was vom Herr Gabriel:
> ...



Sollte uns nicht Angst und Bange werden, das keiner mehr über Deeskalation und Frieden spricht?
Kein Journalist, kein Politiker tritt auf die Bremse und ruft zur Vernunft?
Statt dessen werden Fakeln und Heugabeln rausgeholt, um jeden der in den vergangenen Jahren im Interesse unseres Landes mit Russland wirtschaftlich kooperieren wollte, zu canceln.
Unsere Regierung läßt sich von einem kleinen Komödianten in Kiew unter Druck setzten, flankiert vom Bandera Fan Melniyk, statt eigene Interessen zu verfolgen.
Die Forderung nach immer mehr und schwereren Waffen, kann zu existenziellen Folgen für uns führen.
Dazu versucht die Opposition diese Situation scheinbar dazu zu nutzen, die Bundesregierung zu destabilisieren, was in dieser Zeit sicher nicht Vorteilhaft ist.

Die Standhaftigkeit von Scholz, hätte ich ihm überhaupt nicht zugetraut und offenbart ein gewisses Maß an Realitätssinn.


----------



## Eckism (21. April 2022)

Mit wem will man denn über Deeskalation und Frieden sprechen? Da ist doch niemand, der in Russland irgendwann zu melden hat...

Und die Grünen sollten lieber die Klappe mit Waffenlieferungen halten...unser aller größtes Problem ist doch angeblich der Klimawandel, Waffen setzen doch noch mehr CO2 unnötig frei.


----------



## compisucher (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sollte uns nicht Angst und Bange werden, das keiner mehr über Deeskalation und Frieden spricht?
> Kein Journalist, kein Politiker tritt auf die Bremse und ruft zur Vernunft?
> Statt dessen werden Fakeln und Heugabeln rausgeholt, um jeden der in den vergangenen Jahren im Interesse unseres Landes mit Russland wirtschaftlich kooperieren wollte, zu canceln.


Das hat ja dann hervorragend geklappt, das Einbinden Russlands mit Wirtschaftsverträgen in die Weltordnung...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Unsere Regierung läßt sich von einem kleinen Komödianten in Kiew unter Druck setzten, flankiert vom Bandera Fan Melniyk, statt eigene Interessen zu verfolgen.


Ich habe lieber freundschaftlichen Kontakt zu dem kleinen Komödianten in Kiew, denn zu dem MASSENMÖDER Putin und seine Idiotenclique.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Forderung nach immer mehr und schwereren Waffen, kann zu existenziellen Folgen für uns führen.


Genau, unsere Rüstungsindustrie wird wieder wie zum Ende des kalten Krieges hochgejubelt, wir verdienen wieder alle Kohle ohne Ende und Russland implodiert wieder mal.
Glänzende Zukunft, würde ich meinen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Standhaftigkeit von Scholz, hätte ich ihm überhaupt nicht zugetraut und offenbart ein gewisses Maß an Realitätssinn.


Nö, ist ein elender Zauderer, gefangen in der Ideologiewelt der SPD.
Zum Glück gibts mit den Grünen und gelben noch Realisten in der Regierung.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sollte uns nicht Angst und Bange werden, das keiner mehr über Deeskalation und Frieden spricht?


Müsste das nicht von Russland aus erfolgen?
Ist ja also ob du dem Einbrecher erzählst, dass alles gut wird, wenn er wieder geht.


----------



## Tschetan (21. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau, unsere Rüstungsindustrie wird wieder wie zum Ende des kalten Krieges hochgejubelt, wir verdienen wieder alle Kohle ohne Ende und Russland implodiert wieder mal.
> Glänzende Zukunft, würde ich meinen.


Ich frage mich nur wie lange wir zum " implodieren" benötigen,  sollte im  Mai das Gas versiegen?
Auch wer unsere Rüstungserzeugnisse kaufen wird ?
Wo sind unsere begehrten und Bahnbrechenden Waffen?
 Bisher kaufen wir alle US Erzeugnisse,  was sich sehr gut auf unsere Europäische Handeslbilanz auswirken wird und den Euro weiter abschmieren lässt, auch weil er nicht taugt um sein Geld "sicher" zu deponieren.
Du solltest nie einen Krieg führen den du nicht gewinnen kannst, sagte ein großer chinesischer Militärtheoretiker.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe lieber freundschaftlichen Kontakt zu dem kleinen Komödianten in Kiew, denn zu dem MASSENMÖDER Putin und seine Idiotenclique.



Naja, wer seinen Leuten in Aussichtsloser Situation die Kapitulation verweigert, so das sie in  ein Drittland ausreisen wollen...








						Mariupol: Ukrainische Soldaten bitten um Evakuierung in Drittstaat
					

Die letzten ukrainischen Kämpfer von Mariupol harren in einem Stahlwerk aus. Ihr Kommandeur hat nun einen dramatischen Appell an internationale Politiker veröffentlicht. »Der Feind ist uns zehn zu eins überlegen«, sagt Serhij Wolyna.




					www.spiegel.de
				





Threshold schrieb:


> Müsste das nicht von Russland aus erfolgen?
> Ist ja also ob du dem Einbrecher erzählst, dass alles gut wird, wenn er wieder geht.



Nun weiß ich nicht ob der Verhandlungsstil eines " Schwarzen Ritters" Erfolgreicher ist?
Wäre doch mal ein Versuch wert, wenn unsere Regierung sich als Verhandlungspartner qualifizieren würde?
Ich meine Recht haben, ist die eine Seite, aber wo sind unsere Interessen?


----------



## compisucher (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du solltest nie einen Krieg führen den du nicht gewinnen kannst, sagte ein großer chinesischer Militärtheoretiker.


Das interpretiere ich mal so, dass Putin eine gewaltige Bildungslücke hat.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Naja, wer seinen Leuten in Aussichtsloser Situation die Kapitulation verweigert, so das sie in  ein Drittland ausreisen wollen...


Verteidiger der Heimat auch noch lächerlich machen wollen...
Gehts noch?

Bist also doch eine Russen-Troll, wie ganz zu Anfang vermutet...


----------



## Tschetan (21. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das interpretiere ich mal so, dass Putin eine gewaltige Bildungslücke hat.
> 
> Verteidiger der Heimat auch noch lächerlich machen wollen...
> Gehts noch?
> ...


Geht es noch?
Haben wir in unserer Vergangenheit nicht genug " Durchhaltebefehle" gehabt?
Ich verstehe nur nicht warum man seinen Leuten nicht die Kapitulation erlaubt , damit sie ihr Leben retten können.
Wo habe ich also irgendjemand " lächerlich" gemacht ?

Darum geht es aber in diesem Thread nicht, aber darum wie unsere Regierung handelt, oder nicht und ich bin positiv von Scholz überrascht.
Darf man das schreiben?

Deine Unterstellung eines " Putin -Trolls", ist immer gut wenn argumentativ das Ende erreicht ist.


----------



## Eckism (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Geht es noch?
> Haben wir in unserer Vergangenheit nicht genug " Durchhaltebefehle" gehabt?
> Ich verstehe nur nicht warum man seinen Leuten nicht die Kapitulation erlaubt , damit sie ihr Leben retten können.


Man hat ja gesehen, wie die Russen "Leben retten"...Fesseln, Foltern, Erschießen...


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wäre doch mal ein Versuch wert, wenn unsere Regierung sich als Verhandlungspartner qualifizieren würde?


Hat der Scholz  doch schon gemacht und auch andere. Wer hockte denn bisher so alles an Putins Megatisch?
Wie oft haben die denn nach dem Angriff mit Putin telefoniert?
Jeder hat doch auf Putin eingeredet aber gebracht hat es nichts.
Ergo macht man es den Russen nun schwer. Je länger es in der Ukraine dauert, desto eher wird Putin kompromissbereit sein.


----------



## AchtBit (21. April 2022)

Hallo,

ich wollt nur mal sagen, ich bin von Scholz maßlos entäuscht. Nicht nur entäuscht, sondern schon richtig sauer von seinem Sche Eis Gelaber.  Ich hasse es wenn man offensichtlich für blöde verkauft wird. Thema: schwere Waffen für UK. Sein G7 Gesabbel, von wegen wir geben ihnen die Asche und dann können sie selbst von unserer Industrie kaufen.
Was soll das bringen? Das Wirtschaftsamt erteilt keine Exportgenemigung dafür.  Und da fühl ich mich für blöd verkauft. Genauso die Bemerkung, dass der Barras keine schweren Waffen mehr entbehren könne. Warum sind dann in Freiburg 100 ausgemusterte Leo 2 A1 gelagert. 

Der Scholz ist kein Kanzler. Er ist nicht in der Lage die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen. Er weis nicht wann man vorsichtig u. wann man konsequent reagieren muss. 

Putin hat ganz klar eine narzistische Persönlichkeitsstörung, ähnlich wie sie schon unser Schicklgruber Adolf hatte. Vorsicht, ist in Putins Welt Angst, was dazu führt, dass er sich nur noch bestärkt in seiner Selbstherrlichkeit fühlt.  Mit dieser Strategie erreicht man bei Putin  nur genau das Gegenteil. Jetzt macht der Westen schon jahrelang den gleichen Fehler(genau wie die Allierten mit Onkel Schicklgruber) und beurteilt Putin nach westlichen Maßstäben. Ich kann nicht verstehen wie eine Regierung nicht in der Lage ist, zu erkennen, dass in seinem Fall,  ein Wechsel der Perspektive notwendig um mal aus seiner Sichtweise denken zu können. 

Putin bringt man nur auf die harte Tour unter Kontrolle. Das ist seine Welt und seine Regeln.  Wenn er hart handelt, dann braucht er es härter zurück. So funktioniert er einfach. Gewalt ist eine Lösung, solange man nicht damit agiert(Das ist Putins Schwachstelle) Auf lange Sicht wird die gegenwärtige Haltung  ein wachsendes Problem schaffen, dass uns letztendlich einfach überrollen wird.

Mir wurscht, ich bin bald in Rente und Politik ist eh nur Dreck.


Greez Acht


----------



## Tschetan (21. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat der Scholz  doch schon gemacht und auch andere. Wer hockte denn bisher so alles an Putins Megatisch?
> Wie oft haben die denn nach dem Angriff mit Putin telefoniert?
> Jeder hat doch auf Putin eingeredet aber gebracht hat es nichts.
> Ergo macht man es den Russen nun schwer. Je länger es in der Ukraine dauert, desto eher wird Putin kompromissbereit sein.


Ist man auf den Gegenüber eingegangen ? Scholz nannte den Vorwurf des Völkermord " Lächerlich", nach tausenden Toten und Baerbock erklärte Minsk2 im Prinzip für tot, obwohl es von unserer und der Französischen Regierung entwickelt und vom Sicherheitsrat zur Resolution erhoben wurde. Gleichzeitig pumpte man Haufenweise Waffen und Ausbilder in die Ukraine .
Dazu drehte man das Rad der Sanktionen immer weiter. 

Der Verzicht von Scholz, alte Technik dort abzuladen, könnte vielleicht den Krieg um wenige Tage reduzieren. 
Ist es nicht billig hier in Deutschland, in relativer Sicherheit, davon zu reden das man es den Russen "schwer" macht?
Dort leben Menschen die zwischen die Fronten geraten!

Von den Auswirkungen auf uns, die Wirtschaft, will ich überhaupt nicht großartig schreiben. Ich sehe nicht wie wir das , nach Covid, auch noch Händeln können. In vielen Bereichen steigen die Preise so stark, das Firmen Verluste einfahren , oder einfach ihre Geschäftstätigkeit einstellen. Fehlende Teile und Material, verstärken die Probleme.
Ich weiß nicht ob unsere Regierung das alles auffangen kann ?
Persönlich werde ich einen Hausbau einfach mal liegen lassen und ich bin sicher nicht der Letzte.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

@Tschetan : Hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, dass der Angriff auf die Ukraine völkerrechtswidrig ist?
Und was man an bisherigen Kriegsverbrechen dort gesehen hat, da kann man schon von Völkermord sprechen.
Das was Putin anprangert oder als Grund vorschiebt, um diesen Krieg zu rechtfertigen, machen sie selber.

Scholz hat Angst einen Schritt zuviel zu machen. Deswegen ist er zurückhaltend.
Führung sieht für mich anders aus.
Und ich bin seit 28 Jahren SPD Wähler. Bin sehr von der Partei enttäuscht. Auch von Schröder.

Bald sind Landtagswahlen in NRW. Irgendwie sagt mir keine Partei im Moment mehr richtig zu.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Der Scholz ist kein Kanzler. Er ist nicht in der Lage die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen. Er weis nicht wann man vorsichtig u. wann man konsequent reagieren muss.



Finde Scholz ist für Deutschland der richtige Kanzler, halt so wie immer alles komplett ohne Sinn, verplannt machen . Er repäsentiert schon sehr gut was abgeht.


----------



## JePe (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)



Der Grund dafuer, dass Du im Ukraine-Thread Hausverbot hast ist uebrigens mit ziemlicher Sicherheit der, dass Deine immer gleichen Kremlmonologe unerwuenscht waren und sind - und nicht etwa, dass Du nun in anderen Themen herumt(r)ollst.

Ras Putin will Frieden und darum gibt es nun Krieg. Die doofen Nazis in der Ukraine sollen das mal lieber zackig einsehen und kapitulieren, damit wir wieder billig Boelkstoff von Ras Putin kaufen und uns wieder mit Netflix beschaeftigen koennen. Wo kaemen wir auch hin, wenn sich jeder gegen eine Ueberfall auf sein Land wehren wuerde?!

Ich denke, so ziemlich der allerletzte hier im Forum hat Deine Position inzwischen verstanden. Magst Du also, bitte, einfach Ruhe geben? Danke.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist man auf den Gegenüber eingegangen ?


Man ist hingefahren aber Putin hat ja alles abgeblockt und zieht sein Kram durch. Merkt man ja auch in Russland selbst, wo die Leute verhaftet werden, wenn sie von Krieg sprechen.
Heute ist der Zug meiner Meinung nach abgefahren. Mit Putin reden würde ich erst, wenn er seine Armee bedingungslos aus der Ukraine abzieht.


----------



## Tschetan (21. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Tschetan : Hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, dass der Angriff auf die Ukraine völkerrechtswidrig ist?
> Und was man an bisherigen Kriegsverbrechen dort gesehen hat, da kann man schon von Völkermord sprechen.
> Das was Putin anprangert oder als Grund vorschiebt, um diesen Krieg zu rechtfertigen, machen sie selber.
> 
> ...


Klar ist der Krieg nicht ok, aber soll die Spirale so gedreht werden, das es vielleicht hier auch noch knallt ?
Wollen wir diese Kriterien als Staat überall anwenden ? 
Bis heute habe ich noch nicht viel über den Völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff auf den Irak durch die Türkei gehört ? Liefern wir da jetzt auch Waffen ? Sterben dort keine Zivilisten ?
Was würde denn passieren wenn wir keine Waffen liefern und die Ukraine die Waffen streckt ? 
Können wir auch sicher sein, das unsere Waffen die wir im Moment schicken nicht in falsche Hände geraten und für Terroristische Zwecke genutzt werden ?
Ich finde wir haben zu wenige Politiker in der Regierung, die sich nicht treiben lassen und etwas überlegter an die Situation herangehen.


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2022)

Bitte Ende mit der Diskussion über den aktuellen Krieg in der Ukraine oder sonstigem _whataboutism_


Tschetan schrieb:


> Völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff auf den Irak durch die Türkei gehört ? Liefern wir da jetzt auch Waffen ? Sterben dort keine Zivilisten ?



Danke 

Das Thema hier lautet:
Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread​


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis heute habe ich noch nicht viel über den Völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff auf den Irak durch die Türkei gehört ? Liefern wir da jetzt auch Waffen ? Sterben dort keine Zivilisten ?


Wieder relativieren?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich finde wir haben zu wenige Politiker in der Regierung, die sich nicht treiben lassen und etwas überlegter an die Situation herangehen.


Nein. Das dauert alles zu lange!


----------



## Tschetan (21. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Grund dafuer, dass Du im Ukraine-Thread Hausverbot hast ist uebrigens mit ziemlicher Sicherheit der, dass Deine immer gleichen Kremlmonologe unerwuenscht waren und sind - und nicht etwa, dass Du nun in anderen Themen herumt(r)ollst.
> 
> Ras Putin will Frieden und darum gibt es nun Krieg. Die doofen Nazis in der Ukraine sollen das mal lieber zackig einsehen und kapitulieren, damit wir wieder billig Boelkstoff von Ras Putin kaufen und uns wieder mit Netflix beschaeftigen koennen. Wo kaemen wir auch hin, wenn sich jeder gegen eine Ueberfall auf sein Land wehren wuerde?!
> 
> Ich denke, so ziemlich der allerletzte hier im Forum hat Deine Position inzwischen verstanden. Magst Du also, bitte, einfach Ruhe geben? Danke.



Du zeigst doch gut wo es im Moment langläuft. 
Alle schön auf Linie, es wird immer die gleiche Meinung vorgekaut und andere Meinungen werden niedergemacht.
Ein Steinmeier, Gabriel, oder Frau Schwesig  müssen Asche aufs Haupt streuen, weil sie vor Jahren im Interesse ihres Landes handelten. 
Es dröhnt nur noch "Waffen, Waffen..."

Mein "Kremelmonolog" lautete zB Minsk2 durchzusetzten, weil ich diesen Weg für den klügeren hielt und das Scholz eine Erklärung abgegeben hätte, einem Beitritt der Ukraine zur Nato nicht zuzustimmen, was eben auch jedes Land für sich entscheiden kann.
Ich denke, das es das Wert gewesen wäre ?

Meine Position ist einfach die völlige Ablehnung von Krieg.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Bitte Ende mit der Diskussion über den aktuellen Krieg in der Ukraine oder sonstigem _whataboutism_
> 
> 
> Danke
> ...


es ist schwer beim Antworten diesen Schmalen Grat nicht zu verlassen. Wobei Whataboutism auch ein doofe "Erfindung" ist. Es war ja nur die Frage, ob wir beim anlegen von Kriterien, nicht in einen Konflikt geraten und unglaubwürdig werden als Staat.


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei Whataboutism auch ein doofe "Erfindung" ist.


_whataboutism_ ist ein *K*ackwort*, aber heutzutage wohl... _en vogue._

Wenn man das hier als "*Tu-quoque-Argument*" oder "*argumentum ad hominem" *betitelt, versteht es doch keiner 

Aber ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will, ja?**


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mein "Kremelmonolog" lautete zB Minsk2 durchzusetzten


Putin interessiert sich für Minsk 2?
Putin hat direkt nach der Unterzeichnung den Vertrag gebrochen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Meine Position ist einfach die völlige Ablehnung von Krieg.


Der Krieg könnte morgen zu Ende sein. Aber einer macht ja immer weiter.
Und was soll Scholz denn genau machen?
Weiter Gas und Öl kaufen? Keine Waffen mehr liefern?


----------



## Tschetan (21. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Putin interessiert sich für Minsk 2?
> Putin hat direkt nach der Unterzeichnung den Vertrag gebrochen.
> 
> Der Krieg könnte morgen zu Ende sein. Aber einer macht ja immer weiter.
> ...


Ich gehe mal auf die Ukraine nicht mehr ein, da werden wir vielleicht zu ungleich behandelt. Ich kann dir das gerne in einer PM ausführlich erläutern.

Zum Thema Gas und Öl denke ich, wird unsere Bundesregierung sicher wieder auf die Wirtschaft und die sich häufig wechselnde Öffentliche Meinung reagieren. Habe gerade erfahren, das einige aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, für sie saftige Erhöhungen des Wohngeldes verkraften müssen.
Sie verzichten auf das heizen und sitzen mit Jacke in ihrer Bude. Da helfen auch die versprochenen Hilfen nicht.
Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man das Gas für rund 300, oder für 1500 + Dollar die 1000cqm erhält.
Ich denke das der Herbst für unsere Regierung sicher wärmer wird, weil dann auch viele die realen Kosten spüren.
Das auch Teile der Wirtschaft ein mulmiges Gefühl haben, ist bekannt.
Ich registriere auch das der Herr Lindner scheinbar völlig abgetaucht ist?


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

Und nicht nur was die Waffenlieferungen angeht, sondern auch allgemein die Finanzhilfen, ist Deutschland, gemessen am BIP nur auf Platz 12:  Hilfen für die Ukraine? „Wir zahlen erstaunlich wenig Geld“


----------



## AchtBit (22. April 2022)

Scholz hat schon kurz nach Amtsantritt, aufgrund seiner schwachen öffentlichen Haltung,  innenpolitsch, an Ansehen verloren. 
Außenpolitisch ist noch schlechter. Seine Verzögerungstaktik kommt bei den meisten Staatscheffs wahrscheinlich wie unentschlossenes Verhalten und unter Druck nicht handlungsfähig, an.


Und ich hab die SPD gewählt.  Hoffentlich wirds nicht wieder so ein Disaster wie mit dem Schröder damals.

Ganz ehrlich,  die CDU ist für mich ein Synonym für,  scheinheilig christliche Heuchelei(nich hauen), aber die Merkel hats wenigsten innenpolitisch richtig gemacht. Gut, bis auf letzte Legislatur, da hat sie die 'never change a running system' Einstellung vertreten.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Und ich hab die SPD gewählt.  Hoffentlich wirds nicht wieder so ein Disaster wie mit dem Schröder damals.


Ich auch. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht bei der nächsten  Landtagswahl in NRW die Grünen wählen soll.
Andere Parteien kommen für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## compisucher (22. April 2022)

Höhö, spasshalber mal den Wahlomat NRW gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gaaanz unten sind die bei mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> aber die Merkel hats wenigsten innenpolitisch richtig gemacht.


Was denn?😂 


compisucher schrieb:


> Höhö, spasshalber mal den Wahlomat NRW gemacht:


Die FW mit dem Bauernhubsi so weit oben?😅


----------



## compisucher (22. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die FW mit dem Bauernhubsi so weit oben?😅


Ja, mei...

Viel interessanter ist eigentlich, dass "meine Welt" ganz offensichtlich von den 5-6 Mainstreamparteien doch erheblich abweicht.
Die Grünen tauchen auf Platz 18 mit 58% Übereinstimmung auf, den Rest kannste eh knicken und spielen bei mir in der Liga "auf Augenhöhe mit AfD", also ganz weit hinten mit.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1514362129897431046

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gen. Vad Merkels ehemaliger Berater 

Wir müssen nochmal über das Verhältnis von der Union zu rechten Kreisen reden.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Höhö, spasshalber mal den Wahlomat NRW gemacht


Wobei am Ende halt auch die Feinheiten in der Interpretation der Fragen entscheidend sind. Etwa bei der Frage nach der Vermummung als Straftatbestand war für mich im ersten Moment nicht ersichtlich dass es in den meisten Antworten dann um die Trennung Ordnungswidrigkeit/Straftat und nicht um die generelle Legalisierung ging. Bei der Frage nach den Befugnissen der Polizei im Internet gibt es quasi identische Begründungen die in alle Antwortmöglichkeiten münden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie immer haben die Grünen mit den Quoten Forderungen Punkte eingebüßt, aber waren sonst noch knapp die im Landtag vertretene Partei mit der meisten Übereinstimmung.
AFD und neo waren ganz unten als einzige Parteien unter 50% Übereinstimmung.


----------



## compisucher (22. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gen. Vad Merkels ehemaliger Berater
> 
> Wir müssen nochmal über das Verhältnis von der Union zu rechten Kreisen reden.


Hmmm...
also, ich stecke ja jetzt bei Leibe nicht in der Detailvita von dem Herrn Vad drinnen und habe mir einfach mal den Wicki Artikel kurz angesehen:





						Erich Vad – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wo genau wird abgeleitet, dass der Herr Vad eine Nähe zu den Rechtsextremen hat?
Offene Frage, weil ich es nicht erkenne.

Dass es militärisch die Situation in der Ukraine mehrfach falsch eingeschätzt hat...
Nun ja, ich sags mal so, zum Glück ist er nicht mehr im aktiven Truppendienst, der scheisst sich ja schon in die Hose,
wenn Putin hustet...
Sprich, er hat definitiv kein Vorbildfunktion für die Soldaten, wenn er schon vorm Säbelrasseln Angst hat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. April 2022)

Haha, aus Spaß an der Freude mal mein Tabellenkeller für die NRW2022-Wahl:


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wo genau wird abgeleitet, dass der Herr Vad eine Nähe zu den Rechtsextremen hat?





> Zu den Autoren gehört auch Brigadegeneral a. D. Erich Vad. Das CDU-Mitglied referierte zudem in Kubitscheks IfS und schrieb unter anderem auch für die JF.











						Die Offiziere und die Neue Rechte
					

Extrem rechte Positionen sind in der Truppe kein Problem der niederen Dienstränge allein. Auch aus den höheren Rängen der Truppe sind immer wieder Sympathiebekundungen für neurechte Positionen zu hören.




					www.fr.de


----------



## compisucher (22. April 2022)

Merci + OK, hatte ich nicht auf dem Radar...


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

Ich wohn zwar nicht in NRW oder SH, aber aus Spaß hab ich auch mal mitgemacht ^^
Einmal die NRW Top3 und Flop3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut, dass ich in NRW nicht wahlberechtigt bin 

Und hier noch SH, denn das liegt ja bei mir nebenan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstaunlich wie sehr sich das unterscheiden kann. 

PS: *Eigentlich* sind *Landes*regierungen im *Bundes*regierung-Thema offtopic


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: *Eigentlich* sind *Landes*regierungen im *Bundes*regierung-Thema offtopic


Die Landesregierungswahl steht und fällt mit der Bundesregierung.
Als Schröder seine Agenda durchgezogen hat, haben ihn die Wähler in NRW bestraft und dann war er weg. 
Blöd nur, dass wir ihn nie los geworden sind.


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2022)

Offener Brief fordert von Scholz Stopp der Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine
					

Ein offener Brief, der unterzeichnet wurde von Daniela Dahn und Konstantin Wecker, fordert den Stopp der Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Das sollte Scholz befolgen.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Offener Brief fordert von Scholz Stopp der Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine
> 
> 
> Ein offener Brief, der unterzeichnet wurde von Daniela Dahn und Konstantin Wecker, fordert den Stopp der Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine.
> ...


Sind die beiden nicht Anhänger von Linkem Geschwätz?


----------



## Tschetan (22. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind die beiden nicht Anhänger von Linkem Geschwätz?



Auf jeden Fall nötigt mir Frau Dr. Antje Vollmer, mehr Respekt ab, als dieser Goleoverschnitt aus Bayern, der nur nach mehr Waffen schreit.
Auf jeden Fall ein lesenswerter Aufruf.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nötigt mir Frau Dr. Antje Vollmer, mehr Respekt ab, als dieser Goleoverschnitt aus Bayern, der nur nach mehr Waffen schreit.
> Auf jeden Fall ein lesenswerter Aufruf.


Ändert nichts daran, dass die Russen nicht mitspielen werden.
Wenn die Ukraine keine Waffen und Nachschub bekommt, werden sie von den Russen überrollt und dann werden wir den Selenskyj und die Klitschkos irgendwo in Kiew an Fahnenmasten baumeln sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll denn PdF sein?


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

Partei des Fortschritts

Mehr hab ich mir aber auch nicht durchgelesen


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2022)

Basisdemokratische Liberale würde ich das was ich aus den Statements so gesehen habe zusammen fassen. Da standen dann gerne mal %-Punkte der internen Abstimmung über den jeweiligen Punkt.


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass die Russen nicht mitspielen werden.
> Wenn die Ukraine keine Waffen und Nachschub bekommt, werden sie von den Russen überrollt und dann werden wir den Selenskyj und die Klitschkos irgendwo in Kiew an Fahnenmasten baumeln sehen.


Würde das nicht ebenso den Krieg und die Zerstörungen beenden?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Würde das nicht ebenso den Krieg und die Zerstörungen beenden?


Nach aktueller lage den krieg vieleicht, das morden und zerstören eher nicht. Außerdem ist doch die republik moldau schon als nächstes ziel ausgegeben.


----------



## Rolk (22. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Würde das nicht ebenso den Krieg und die Zerstörungen beenden?


Freie Bahn für die Entnazifizierung.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Würde das nicht ebenso den Krieg und die Zerstörungen beenden?


Wenn die Ukraine bedingungslos kapituliert, wird der Krieg beendet sein?
Glaubst du sowas? Putin setzt  eine Marionettenregierung ein und alle Ukrainer finden das super?


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

Bei mir sieht es folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Ukraine bedingungslos kapituliert, wird der Krieg beendet sein?
> Glaubst du sowas? Putin setzt  eine Marionettenregierung ein und alle Ukrainer finden das super?


Sterben dann mehr oder weniger Menschen, als wenn der Westen den Krieg weiter anheizt?


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das sollte Scholz befolgen.


Sollte dir hoffentlich bekannt vorkommen: Die Waffe der Kritik kann allerdings die Kritik der Waffen nicht ersetzen, die materielle Gewalt muss gestürzt werden durch materielle Gewalt.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier als [...] "argumentum ad hominem" betitelt, versteht es doch keiner


Dann würde ich fragen, ob Kaaruzo deinen Account gekapert hat.


----------



## Tschetan (22. April 2022)

Phu, gerade gesehen,  ( Welt TV ) das die Briten erlauben über die Gazprom Bank, in Rubel zu bezahlen?
Schon etwas von unserer neuen Bundesregierung gehört?
Immerhin hat dazu die Europäische Commission ihr OK gegeben.


Poulton schrieb:


> Sollte dir hoffentlich bekannt vorkommen: Die Waffe der Kritik kann allerdings die Kritik der Waffen nicht ersetzen, die materielle Gewalt muss gestürzt werden durch materielle Gewalt.


Du meintest die Kritik an den Waffen?
Wobei unsere Wachen auch immer von 59 Argumenten und einen Selbstkritik sprachen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sterben dann mehr oder weniger Menschen, als wenn der Westen den Krieg weiter anheizt?


Wenn russland die ukraine besetzt? Bist du so naiv oder tust du nur so???
Nach aktuellem wissensstand, also was man so von ehemals russisch besetzten gebieten so sieht, werden die ukrainer dann das erleiden was die juden zu zeiten des 3. reichs durch machten mit sicherlich ähnlichen zahlen. Dagegen werden die aktuellen verluste eher "milde" sein.


----------



## Eckism (22. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn russland die ukraine besetzt? Bist du so naiv oder tust du nur so???


Ich frag mich ja immer, wieso ihr das nicht mitbekommt, das es nen Troll ist, bzw. das er in seiner völlig eigenem Welt lebt.

Für ihn besteht eigentlich alles nur aus aus Tanzen, Singen und Heiterkeit...und Putin ist nur sauer, weil man ihm im Sandkasten den Lolli geklaut hat.


----------



## seahawk (22. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn russland die ukraine besetzt? Bist du so naiv oder tust du nur so???
> Nach aktuellem wissensstand, also was man so von ehemals russisch besetzten gebieten so sieht, werden die ukrainer dann das erleiden was die juden zu zeiten des 3. reichs durch machten mit sicherlich ähnlichen zahlen. Dagegen werden die aktuellen verluste eher "milde" sein.


Das setzt voraus, dass 

a) die Ukraine nicht trotzdem besetzt wird
b) die Russen wirklich so "böse" sind wie Du behauptest
c) der Krieg sich nicht ausweitet 

Aber ja, das ist eine Kernfrage pazifistischer Politik: Was passiert, wenn der Gegner die Menschen in jedem Falle töten will?


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem wissensstand, also was man so von ehemals russisch besetzten gebieten so sieht, werden die ukrainer dann das erleiden was die juden zu zeiten des 3. reichs durch machten mit sicherlich ähnlichen zahlen.


Puh schwieriges Fass, ich glaube nicht, dass Ukrainer in KZs gesteckt werden nur weil sie Ukrainer sind. Würde ich widersprechen.
Aber die Stufe darunter dürfen wir annehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deine Unterstellung eines " Putin -Trolls", ist immer gut wenn argumentativ das Ende erreicht ist.



Das Ende einer Argumentation ist erreicht, wenn eine Partei Sugestivfragen zu längst geklärten Aspekten ausgräbt, um Stimmung für Diktatoren zu machen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Höhö, spasshalber mal den Wahlomat NRW gemacht



Irgendwie machen die Wahl-O-Mat-Macher für jeden Schritt vorwärts zwei zurück. Die Auswahl von bundesweit relevanten Themen erscheint mir vollkommen willkürlich (dieser Eindruck wird noch dadurch unterstrichen, dass für NRW andere als für SH gewählt wurden), riesige Lücken wechseln sich mit Kleinkram ab und da, wo man was sagen könnte, machen es die Fragen-Antworten-Kombinationen teilweise auch noch unmöglich.

- "A20 weiterbauen wie geplant" Äh - die bestehende Planung umzusetzen würde eine Abschaffung nahezu aller Naturschutzgesetze erfordern. Auf Bundesebene. Aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich dafür bin, eine zu 95% fertige Autobahn nutzlos in der Landschaft stehen zu lassen...
- "Soll SH konsequent abschieben?" Ja nafuckingtürlich soll eine Regierung geltendes Recht umsetzen und nicht brechen. Geltendes Recht macht aber aus guten Gründen vorgaben, wann eine Abschiebung nicht möglich ist und nahezu alle Populisten, die "konsequentes Abschieben" fordern, proklamieren damit eine Aufhebung der Menschenrechte. Umgekehrt ist die "nicht abschieben"-Fraktion aber für die Ignorierung geltender Gesetze. Also was kreuzt man jetzt als Freund des Rechtsstaats an?
- "Anzahl der Nutztiere pro Gemeinde begrenzen" (NRW) Keine Ahnung ob NRW da ein Sonderfall ist, aber aufgrund der vollkommen unterschiedlichen Strukturen und der ausgeprägten Größenunterschiede hat jede Gemeinde eine Maximalkapazität für sinnvolle Viehhaltung und vernünftige Menschen können nur gegen eine einheitliche Obergrenze sein. Genauso sollte man aber für eine Begrenzung der Viehhaltung pro Fläche und Stall sein - Wahlomat kennt aber nur Massentierquälerei und gequirlte Bürokratie. (In SH hat man sinnvollerweise "pro Betrieb" gefragt. Was aber auch eine Riesenbandbreite von "so viel erlauben, dass jeder mit nur etwas Land Massenhaltung betreiben kann" über "...und Betriebe können gemeinsam veranlagt werden" bis "hehe, damit werden spezialisierte Tierhalter schlichtweg verboten und müssen alles Notschlachten" ein enormes Spektrum gibt, dem niemand allgemein zustimmen oder es allgemein ablehnen kann.)
- "Online-Unterricht auch nach der Pandemie" (NRW) ist natürlich sinnvoll, nur kein Thema für eine zukünftige Wahl, denn die Pandemie wurde ja längst für beendet erklärt. Natürlich ist es sehr sinnvoll, in der jetzt herrschenden Nicht-Pandemie, an der jeden Tag hunderte Menschen nicht-weiterleben, weiter Online-Unterricht zu machen. Aber nur weil man dafür ist, ist man noch lange nicht dazu, allgemein Online-Unterricht einzuführen, auch in Zeiten, in denen Präsenzunterricht ohne Gesundheitsrisiko möglich wäre.

Kurios auch die Auswertung. Würde ich nach NRW-Wahlomat gehen, käme zum ersten mal eine Partei bei raus, die ich mir tatsächlich zu wählen vorstellen könnte (PDF) und die folgenden Plätze sind keine Totalausfälle (ÖDP, Humanisten). Selbst die Rechtsextremen sind mehrheitlich in der unteren Hälfte (okay, außer der AFD, Neo und Basis scheint auch niemand aus der Ecke anzutreten? Wo sind Reps, NPD, 3. Weg & Co geblieben?) und die Esotheriker- & Händchenhalte-Fraktion landet auch größtenteils da, wo sie in meinen Augen hingehört. Nur dass mir die großen Parteien in der Reihenfolge CDU > Linke > FDP > Grüne > SPD empfohlen werden (sogar am Stück, auf den Plätzen vier bis acht - von hinten), passt irgendwie nicht zu meinem Eindruck dieser Parteien 
Aber wieso werden mir in SH auf einmal die Piraten (in NRW erst #5) ans Herz gelegt, dicht gefolgt von Rechtspopulisten der Basis, die in NRW noch im Mittelfeld landeten? Da stehen jetzt die Humanisten, ex-Platz 3. Bei den großen Parteien heißt es auf einmal Linke >>> Grüne > SPD > FDP > CDU. Das ist praktisch eine 180°-Drehung und die AFD steckt jetzt mitten drin, statt dahinter zu stehen.

Wie üblich kann man nur mal wieder hoffen, dass Wähler ihr Hirn benutzen.
(Und diese Hoffnung wird wieder enttäuscht werden)


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie üblich kann man nur mal wieder hoffen, dass Wähler ihr Hirn benutzen.


Welches ja nach Meinung mancher für Landtags- und Kommunalwahlen schon mit 16 ausgeprägt genug sei


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Welches ja nach Meinung mancher für Landtags- und Kommunalwahlen schon mit 16 ausgeprägt genug sei


Es gibt genug 16 Jährige welche vernünftig sind. Oder anders herum: ich würde es nicht unbedingt vom Alter abhängig machen, wenn man mal sieht was viele Erwachsene so alles wählen.

Ok, viele Jungwähler haben sich bei der letzten Bundestagswahl von der FDP ködern lassen. Aber es waren auch viele Grünen Wähler darunter. Kann man also nicht pauschal sagen.
Mir ist außerdem lieber sie wählen FDP als AfD.


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt genug 16 Jährige welche vernünftig sind





RyzA schrieb:


> ich würde es nicht unbedingt vom Alter abhängig machen


Es muss eine Altersgrenze geben. 
(Oder willst du eine Art Eignungstest einführen? Das wäre interessant, dann dürften AFD/NPD und ähnlicher Nazidreck eigentlich nur noch genau 0 Stimmen bekommen )
Alles "Wichtige" ist erst mit Volljährigkeit erlaubt.
Aber Wählen darf man teilweise schon als Minderjähriger?

Und natürlich gibts auch genug Volljährige die irgendeinen shice wählen, aber das ist ja nicht das Problem des Alters, sondern der Bildung 
Und ja, natürlich gibt es auch hervorragend (politisch) gebildete 16/17 Jährige...
Aber wie Viele sind das in Prozent? Unter 10 wenn man sich so umguckt?


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Es muss eine Altersgrenze geben.
> (Oder willst du eine Art Eignungstest einführen? Das wäre interessant, dann dürften AFD/NPD und ähnlicher Nazidreck eigentlich nur noch genau 0 Stimmen bekommen )


Ich meinte es eher damit, dass den unter 18 Jährigen nicht zugetraut wird, dass sie sich eine politischen Meinung bilden können. Obwohl viele Erwachsene teilweise noch viel schlimmer sind.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Alles "Wichtige" ist erst mit Volljährigkeit erlaubt.
> Aber Wählen darf man teilweise schon als Minderjähriger?


Arbeiten sollen die 16 Jährigen doch auch wenn sie in die Ausbildung gehen.
Dann können sie auch schon wählen.


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Arbeiten sollen die 16 Jährigen doch auch wenn sie in die Ausbildung gehen.
> Dann können sie auch schon wählen.


Berufsausbildungsgesetz, Schulpflicht, Jugendarbeitsschutz, ... werden gekonnt ignoriert?


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

Das wäre jetzt eine sehr grundsätzliche Diskussion, aber wenn Arbeiten und Wählen ab 16 erlaubt ist/wird.
Warum dann nicht auch Autofahren? Spirituosen? Glücksspiel? Tabakwaren? (um so die "wichtigsten" Themen zu nennen)
Ein 16-Jähriger kann sich ja bspw. auch umfassend über die StVO und Suchtmittel/-gefahren informieren.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2022)

Wie wäre das Konzept der Letztwähler?🤓


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Berufsausbildungsgesetz, Schulpflicht, Jugendarbeitsschutz, ... werden gekonnt ignoriert?


Nö warum? Deswegen sind sie doch nicht unmündig.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht auch Autofahren? Spirituosen? Glücksspiel? Tabakwaren? (um so die "wichtigsten" Themen zu nennen)


Autofahren ist schon seit längerer Zeit in Begleitung ab 17.


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie wäre das Konzept der Letztwähler?🤓


Also wenn man auf dem Sterbebett liegt?


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Autofahren ist schon seit längerer Zeit in Begleitung ab 17.


Ja wow... ein Jahr früher.
Mit 17 ist man noch zu doof zum Autofahren, aber mit 18 dann... Let'se Go!   

Wie gesagt, es muss ja eine Grenze geben und die einfachste ist nun mal das Alter, bzw. das Erreichen der Volljährigkeit.
Man sollte es dann mMn. aber auch konsequent auf quasi Alle Bereiche anwenden und nicht nur punktuell.
Und grad Wahlen sind ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, bei dem man eine gewisse Reife zumindest _erhofft_.
Ob sich nun einer mit 16 oder 18 oder 21 mit seiner Karre um den Baum wickelt ist ja wurscht, das sind dann leider Einzelschicksale. Bei Wahlen geht es um Städte/Gemeinden oder sogar Bundesländer.
Ich hoffe inständig, dass das Wahlalter im Bund nicht auch noch auf 16 gesenkt wird.
Und falls doch: Dann gebt gefälligst auch Tabak/"Hartalk"/Glücksspiel und alles Andere frei, was zur Zeit Volljährigkeit vorraussetzt.

Du darfst Wählen, aber dann auf der Wahlparty später nicht Saufen und Rauchen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja wow... ein Jahr früher.
> Mit 17 ist man noch zu doof zum Autofahren, aber mit 18 dann... Let'se Go!


Es geht darum das junge Fahranfänger mehr Fahrpraxis haben.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es muss ja eine Grenze geben und die einfachste ist nun mal das Alter, bzw. das Erreichen der Volljährigkeit.


Nö. Die wäre in diesem Fall ja 16 Jahre. Bei Kommunalwahlen ist das ja schon länger so. Und finde ich richtig.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Man sollte es dann mMn. aber auch konsequent auf quasi Alle Bereiche anwenden und nicht nur punktuell.


Eben nicht. Weil man dann alles wild in einen Topf wirft.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Und grad Wahlen sind ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, bei dem man eine gewisse Reife zumindest _erhofft_.


Genau. Wie gesagt, wird von Jugendlichen verlangt, dass sie mit 16 in eine Ausbildung gehen. Was auch eine gewisse Reife voraussetzt.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Und falls doch: Dann gebt gefälligst auch Tabak/"Hartalk"/Glücksspiel und alles Andere frei, was zur Zeit Volljährigkeit vorraussetzt.
> 
> Du darfst Wählen, aber dann auf der Wahlparty später nicht Saufen und Rauchen?


Wieder alles wild in einen Topf geschmissen. Da geht es eher um den Jugendschutz und keine Mündigkeitsfragen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. April 2022)

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn man mal auch in die andere Richtung schauen würde.
Was ich bisher erlebt habe mit sehr alten Menschen, die Autos fahren, passt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Letztens noch ist bei uns im Ort eine junge Familie schwer verletzt verunglückt, weil ihnen ein alter Mann von der Gegenfahrbahn plötzlich entgegen kam. Man sollte mMn ab einem gewissen Alter (Ü70), alle paar Jahre einen Test zur Ermittlung der Fahrtüchtigkeit veranlassen...


----------



## chill_eule (22. April 2022)

Ich möchte hier echt keine große Diskussion lostreten ^^

Nur soviel noch:
Natürlich kann und sollte man einen 16-jährigen Unmündigen vor den Gefahren von Alkohol etc. schützen.
Aber warum sollte man dann nicht auch die Politik vor den Gefahren eines 16-jährigen Unmündigen schützen?


----------



## Tschetan (23. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Ende einer Argumentation ist erreicht, wenn eine Partei Sugestivfragen zu längst geklärten Aspekten ausgräbt, um Stimmung für Diktatoren



Problem ist das ihr bisher immer ziemlich daneben liegt.
Frau Yellen will den Zoll auf chinesische Produkte senken, findet den Boykott von russischem Öl und Gas, wegen steigender Preise , eher schädlich.
Borrell verkündet das die EU ihre Budgets für militärische Hilfen bei der Ukraine überzogen hat.
Die EU verkündet das man in Rubel bezahlen kann und die Engländer machen es.

Zieht langsam wieder etwas mehr Überlegenheit ein und Scholz liegt mit seiner Politik nicht so falsch?
Politik und eigene Interessen sind häufig nicht " moralisch" und am Ende sind alle so verflochten, das sie miteinander irgendwann wieder reden und arbeiten müssen.

Für Leser die Frau Yellen nicht kennen.









						Inflation in den USA: Janet Yellen erwägt niedrigere Zölle auf chinesische Waren
					

Es ist noch gar nicht lange her, da überzogen sich China und die USA im Handelsstreit gegenseitig mit Zöllen. Weil das auch für viele Amerikaner teurer geworden ist, erwägt US-Finanzministerin Yellen umzudenken.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Ich hoffe das sich dadurch die Preise bei Öl und Gas vielleicht etwas einpendeln und reduzieren und damit unsere Wirtschaft entlasten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte es eher damit, dass den unter 18 Jährigen nicht zugetraut wird, dass sie sich eine politischen Meinung bilden können. Obwohl viele Erwachsene teilweise noch viel schlimmer sind.



Das wäre dann ja wohl eher ein Anlass, bei letzteren was zu ändern...

Ist halt nur in Deutschland kaum praktikabel, irgendwas jenseits der "Volljährigkeit" einzuschränken.




chill_eule schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt eine sehr grundsätzliche Diskussion, aber wenn Arbeiten und Wählen ab 16 erlaubt ist/wird.
> Warum dann nicht auch Autofahren? Spirituosen? Glücksspiel? Tabakwaren? (um so die "wichtigsten" Themen zu nennen)



Das finde ich auch immer merkwürdig: Alkoholkonsum, Umgang mit eigenen Finanzen, Führen von Waffen, Heiraten, in Teilen Sex, (nicht-)zur Schulegehen, vollwertige Steuererklärungen... - es gibt haufenweise Dinge, die relativ simpel sind und deren Konsequenzen viel näher an der Aufmerksamkeit der Verursacher liegen und für all die wird 17-Jahre-und-364-Tägigen jegliche eigene Kompetenz abgesprochen. Aber "geopolitische Entscheidungen, globales Ressourcenmanagement, internationale Wirtschaftsverwaltung, Landesverteidigung, sozialer Ausgleich, Währungspolitik, Bildungssysteme, Forschungsplanung, Arten- und Umweltschutz, Bewahrung jahrtausenderalter und Schaffung nagelneuer Kulturgüter, Ernährungssicherheit, ..................", darüber soll der durchschnittliche 15-Jahre-und-366-Tägige kompetent urteilen können? Es hat seine Gründe, dass solche Forderungen vor allen von Leuten <30 mit einer Jugendlichen leicht zu verkaufenden, oft extrem einseitigen und unvollständigen politischen Agenda kommen.

Ich persönlich wäre für ein Wahlrecht von 25 bis 75. Mit 18 habe ich mal, unter Blick auf die Leute mich rum "ab 21" gesagt, aber rückblickend war es die Zeit, in der man auf einmal einen eigenen Haushalt führen und das Geld dafür heranschaffen musste, die einem am meisten über eigene Fehlbarkeit und Informationsbedarf gelehrt hat. Also doch lieber etwas später. Früher war sowas bei 18-Jährigen bereits gegeben, heute bleibt vielen bis zum Ende des Studiums gar nichts anderes als Hotel Mama übrig. Was kein Vorwurf sein soll, aber eben auch einen anderen Blick auf die Welt bedingt. Dringender ist aber in der Tat die Grenze nach oben, denn 80+-Jährige haben einfach keine innere Motivation, sich um die auf 10-30 Jahre zu betrachtenden Auswirkungen von Politik zu sorgen und die Zahl derjenigen, die sich in dem Alter überhaupt noch darüber informieren, scheint mir auch noch weit unter dem schon miserablen Durchschnitt zu liegen. Wenn Wahlentscheidungen nach dem Motto "hab ich schon immer gewählt", also dem Informationsstand von 50 Jahren früher, getroffen werden, hat das mit mündigen Brügern nichts mehr zu tun. Das ergibt zwangsläufig handlungsunfähige Demokratie, wenn aktuelle Situationen (im Sinne von "die vorangehende und die folgenden Legislaturperioden") gar keine Rolle mehr bei Wahlen spielen.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Man sollte mMn ab einem gewissen Alter (Ü70), alle paar Jahre einen Test zur Ermittlung der Fahrtüchtigkeit veranlassen...



Ich würde nach Beobachtungen in meinem Umfeld Ü17 vorschlagen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sollte dir hoffentlich bekannt vorkommen: Die Waffe der Kritik kann allerdings die Kritik der Waffen nicht ersetzen, die materielle Gewalt muss gestürzt werden durch materielle Gewalt.
> [...]



Ich glaube, der alte Kalle würde hier laut "Foul!" schreien


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Natürlich kann und sollte man einen 16-jährigen Unmündigen vor den Gefahren von Alkohol etc. schützen.
> Aber warum sollte man dann nicht auch die Politik vor den Gefahren eines 16-jährigen Unmündigen schützen?



Du hast aber schon mal in die Demografie geschaut?
Die Unmündigen Ü80 sind deutlich mehr als die Altersgruppe 16 und 17.

Es sollten möglichst viele wählen, um eben extremistische Ausschläge auszugleichen.
Wie der alte Spruch schon sagt: "Wer nicht wählt, wählt rechts".

Da wird es nun auch in Frankreich spannend, wie da die Wahlbeteiligung bei der Stichwahl wird.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wieso werden mir in SH auf einmal die Piraten (in NRW erst #5) ans Herz gelegt, dicht gefolgt von Rechtspopulisten der Basis, die in NRW noch im Mittelfeld landeten? Da stehen jetzt die Humanisten, ex-Platz 3. Bei den großen Parteien heißt es auf einmal Linke >>> Grüne > SPD > FDP > CDU. Das ist praktisch eine 180°-Drehung und die AFD steckt jetzt mitten drin, statt dahinter zu stehen.


Das war bei meinem Walomat Ergebnis nördlich von Hamburg auch so.
Ganz vorne hatte ich die Piraten. Auf Platz 2 die Basis.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2022)

Bei mir passte es relativ gut. 
Grüne, Linke, Piraten, Tierschutzpartei und Partei ganz oben.
Die Nazis von der AfD ganz unten.

NRW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SH:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh schwieriges Fass, ich glaube nicht, dass Ukrainer in KZs gesteckt werden nur weil sie Ukrainer sind. Würde ich widersprechen.
> Aber die Stufe darunter dürfen wir annehmen.


Putin wollte die ukraine immerhin "entnazifizieren" und wenn der krieg für russland gewonnen wäre, hätten sie auch alle zeit der welt um ukrainer von russen zu trennen. Danach kann man erstere ja in ein gulag verfrachten... (vorzugsweise natürlich erstmal die, die keinen anschluß an russland wollen)


----------



## Tschetan (23. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Putin wollte die ukraine immerhin "entnazifizieren" und wenn der krieg für russland gewonnen wäre, hätten sie auch alle zeit der welt um ukrainer von russen zu trennen. Danach kann man erstere ja in ein gulag verfrachten... (vorzugsweise natürlich erstmal die, die keinen anschluß an russland wollen)



Versuche doch mal diese Behauptungen zu belegen?
Hier in Deutschland hatten wir auch eine Entnazifizierung. Stalin meinte das die Hitlers kommen und gehen, aber das deutsche Volk bleibt.
Ab Juni kann die Welt das live überwachen und anschauen, da dann die Verfahren beginnen sollen.
Gut wäre, wenn unsere Regierung dort Beobachter hinschickt und eventuell Rechtsbeistand zur Verfügung stellt, damit alles Rechtstaatlich abläuft.
Vielleicht hilft die Zurückhaltung von Scholz, dann als Vermittler zu fungieren?


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Putin wollte die ukraine immerhin "entnazifizieren" und wenn der krieg für russland gewonnen wäre, hätten sie auch alle zeit der welt um ukrainer von russen zu trennen. Danach kann man erstere ja in ein gulag verfrachten...


Ja schon klar was du meinst, aber Gulag war etwas für echte oder vermeintliche politische Gegner und für den Holocaust hat es gereicht nach irgendeiner Definition Jude zu sein. 
Für mich ist das schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja schon klar was du meinst, aber Gulag war etwas für echte oder vermeintliche politische Gegner und für den Holocaust hat es gereicht nach irgendeiner Definition Jude zu sein.
> Für mich ist das schon ein Unterschied.



Es wurden in den KZ nicht nur Juden ermordet.

Es wurden in den Konzentrationslagern auch viele andere Menschen ermordet, wie Kommunisten, Sozialisten, Pfarrer, Systemkritiker, Sinti und Roma (siehe Porajmos), Homosexuelle, Zeugen Jehovas, geistig Behinderte und angebliche „Asoziale“ (siehe auch Aktion T4). Die genaue Anzahl der Toten ist unklar, da die Mörder längst nicht über alle Opfer Akten führten, am Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges keine Ermordungen mehr dokumentarisch festgehalten wurden und viele Unterlagen durch Kriegsereignisse unwiederbringlich verloren gingen.








						Konzentrationslager – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Sehenswerte Doku von Anfang des Jahres:








						Geschichte im Ersten: 1933 – Folterkeller im Wohnquartier | Geschichte im Ersten
					

Anfang 1933: Die frisch an die Macht gekommenen Nationalsozialisten überziehen Deutschland fast unmittelbar mit einer beispiellosen Terrorwelle. Politische Gegner verschwinden ohne Prozess, auf unbestimmte Zeit, in Folterkellern.




					www.daserste.de
				











						Labore der Gewalt
					

Eine ARD-Dokumentation erinnert an Nazi-Folterkeller in der Nachbarschaft belebter Wohnquartiere.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Und ähnlich wie damals bei der NDSAP und liegen auch heute bei rechtsextremen Gruppierung fertige Todeslisten in den Regalen.
Auch die russischen Faschisten hatten diese schon vor dem Angriff erstellt.








						Russland erstellt Todeslisten von ukrainischen Politikern
					

Russland erstellt laut einem Medienbericht Listen von prominenten Personen, d...




					www.t-online.de
				











						US: „Russische Todesliste mit Namen von LGBTQ+ Aktivisten aus der Ost Ukraine“
					

In der Ost Ukraine lebenden LGBTQ+ Aktivisten müssen um ihr Leben fürchten. Die USA informierten die UN, dass eine "Todesliste" mit Namen von Aktivisten existiere, unter denen sich auch LGBTQ+ Personen befänden.




					www.out.tv
				




Daher ist eine Bekämpfung des Rechtsextreminus sehr wichtig.
Dabei kommt es sowohl auf eine strenge Strafverfolgung, als auch die Politische Bildung und demokratische Projekte an.
Da wird die Bundesregierung mit dem Demokratiefördergesetz liefern müssen.








						Bundesregierung legt Eckpunkte für neues Demokratiefördergesetz vor
					

Wie kann der Bund Projekte gegen Demokratiefeindlichkeit verlässlich fördern? Dafür fand die vorige Regierung keinen Weg, nun machen zwei Ministerinnen nach SPIEGEL-Informationen einen neuen Vorschlag.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wurden in den KZ nicht nur Juden ermordet.


Den Kern meiner Aussage solltest du verstehen können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja schon klar was du meinst, aber Gulag war etwas für echte oder vermeintliche politische Gegner und für den Holocaust hat es gereicht nach irgendeiner Definition Jude zu sein.
> Für mich ist das schon ein Unterschied.


Im KZ sind, wie DKK007 schon ausgeführt hat, nicht nur juden gelandet und im gulag nicht nur politische gefangene.
Letztlich sind beides arbeits- und irgendwo auch straflager und in beiden landete man, wenn man den machthabern nicht gefallen hat. (oder etwas hatte, z.b. geld und andere wertsachen, die die machthaber haben wollten)


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Im KZ sind nicht nur Juden gelandet. Auch Sinti und Roma, Schwule, Behinderte usw.
Alles was nicht in das "perfekte Bild" der Nazis passte.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2022)

Soll das jetzt eine Holocaustrelativierung werden oder rafft ihr meine Aussage nicht?
KZ ist nicht gleich KZ, besonders die Vernichtungslager waren nicht extra für die politischen Gegner gebaut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt eine Holocaustrelativierung werden oder rafft ihr meine Aussage nicht?


Da gibt es nichts zu relativieren, genau so wenig wie an den leichen in russischen, amerikanischen usw. kellern. Und bei den russen schimpft sich nunmal das deutsche Kz gulag. (gut, im gulag wird vieleicht keiner verbrannt, dafür erfriert man weil die dinger auch gerne mal in sibirien sind)



Sparanus schrieb:


> KZ ist nicht gleich KZ, besonders die Vernichtungslager waren nicht extra für die politischen Gegner gebaut.


Ein Kz ist in meinen augen immer ein vernichtungslager, oder sind vor 45 welche lebend da raus gekommen?
Ist aber auch irgendwo egal. Ich weiß so auf die schnelle nicht wohin mit dem thema zum aus diskutieren und hier geht es um die aktuelle bundesregierung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Ein Kz ist in meinen augen immer ein vernichtungslager, oder sind vor 45 welche lebend da raus gekommen?
> [...]



1. Nein
2. Ja

Das KZ-Wesen hat sich im Laufe der Jahre verändert. In den ersten Jahren des faschistischen Deutschland waren die KZs mehr oder minder extra-juristische oder sonder-juristische Gefängnisse/Arbeitslager mit besonders schikanösen Bedingungen. (Potentielle) Systemgegner unterschiedlicher Coleur, Homosexuelle, "Asoziale" etc. waren da z.T. für wenige Monate bis Jahre eingeknastet - mit offizieller Verurteilung oder ohne - und kamen dann wieder frei, mehr oder minder beschadet (und natürlich sind auch viele gestorben). Ich habe noch einige ehemalige KPD'ler kennengelernt, die in den 30ern zwischenzeitlich in KZs waren.

In dieser Phase waren die deutschen KZs noch mit dem GULAG-System halbwegs zu vergleichen. Auch wenn schon allein aufgrund der klimatischen Bedingungen an vielen Gulag-Standorten die Bedingungen dort extrem hart gewesen sind.

Erst später, als die sog. "Endlösung" angegangen wurde und auch der osteuropäisch-slawische Raum entvölkert werden sollte für "Lebensraum im Osten", wurden die KZs zur "Vorstufe" der Vernichtungslager. Beide Systeme hatten aber deutlich unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte. Während "Vernichtung durch Arbeit" in den KZs "wohlwollend in Kauf genommen" wurde, dienten die Vernichtungslager (Auschwitz, v.a. Auschwitz-Birkenau, Sobibor, Majdanek, Treblinka, Belzec) einerseits direkt zur Vernichtung eben nicht mehr profitträchtiger KZ-Insassen und andererseits war es hier deutlich mehr Absicht, die noch arbeitsfähigen Insassen sich absichtlich zu Tode arbeiten zu lassen (bzw. sie so zu verschleissen, dass man sie dann, unnütz geworden, direkt ermordet hat).

Jetzt mal ganz holzschnittartig und in groben Zügen. Es ist niemandem geholfen, wenn man jetzt im Zuge der Empörung ggü. Russland zu populistischen Vereinfachungen und Falschdarstellungen greift.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein Kz ist in meinen augen immer ein vernichtungslager, oder sind vor 45 welche lebend da raus gekommen?


Es gab verschiedene Lager, manche waren bloße Haftlager, andere waren Arbeitslager und zuletzt gab es noch Lager die nur zum Töten gedacht waren.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

*Ähm....*

Könnt ihr die Diskussion bitte mal wieder ins a_ktuelle_ Zeitgeschehen bringen und nicht versuchen die Geschichte aufzuarbeiten?

Danke


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *Ähm....*
> 
> Könnt ihr die Diskussion bitte mal wieder ins a_ktuelle_ Zeitgeschehen bringen und nicht versuchen die Geschichte aufzuarbeiten?
> 
> Danke



Öhm, wenn es um die Beurteilung eines aktuellen Themas geht, man dafür aber die Vergangenheit referenzieren muss, dann ist es doch kein Off-Topic. Oder ist sonst alles, was sich auf die vorherige Bundesregierung bezieht, auch schon falsch hier im Thread?


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> was sich auf die vorherige Bundesregierung bezieht,


Vorherige _Bundes_regierungen oder von mir aus auch ausländische Regierungen dürfen gern als Vergleich zur aktuellen politischen Situation herhalten.
Nur ist die "Regierung" die damals KZs betrieben hat glücklicherweise seit beinahe 80 Jahren nicht mehr an der Macht. 
Das ist dann doch eher was für die _Geschichtsbücher_, denn für die aktuelle Bundesregierung?

Was die Situation zwischen Russland und der Ukraine und eventuell dazugehörigen "Arbeitslagern" betrifft, gehört das eher in das entsprechende andere Thema.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Ich wollte nicht extra einen Thread dafür aufmachen:

Betrifft die Frankreich Wahl. Ich bin froh das Macron wieder gewonnen hat.
Und nicht Le Pen mit ihrer rechtsradikalen Partei.
Das wäre nämlich das Ende für Europa gewesen.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht extra einen Thread dafür aufmachen:
> 
> Betrifft die Frankreich Wahl. Ich bin froh das Macron wieder gewonnen hat.
> Und nicht Le Pen mit ihrer rechtsradikalen Partei.
> Das wäre nämlich das Ende für Europa gewesen.


Mach Dir doch nicht immer unnötig son Stress um nix...wenn die Politiket in Frankreich auch nur halb so große Lappen wie unsere sind, pasdiert dort trotzdem nix Weltbewegendes...

Was soll denn mit Europa schon passieren? Le Pen setzt die Säge an und zerschnippelt den ganzen Kontinent!?^^


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll denn mit Europa schon passieren? Le Pen setzt die Säge an und zerschnippelt den ganzen Kontinent!?^^


Frankreich tritt aus der Eu und der Nato aus, verstärkt die Grenzen nach Deutschland und fordert einen Putin Feiertag.,


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frankreich tritt aus der Eu und der Nato aus, verstärkt die Grenzen nach Deutschland und fordert einen Putin Feiertag.,


Europa besteht aber weiterhin...zudem wird im Wahlkampf immer laut gebellt und danach ist es eh wieder ganz anders.


----------



## Tschetan (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht extra einen Thread dafür aufmachen:
> 
> Betrifft die Frankreich Wahl. Ich bin froh das Macron wieder gewonnen hat.
> Und nicht Le Pen mit ihrer rechtsradikalen Partei.
> Das wäre nämlich das Ende für Europa gewesen.


Wie überall gibt es nur noch die Wahl zwischen Not und Elend...


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie überall gibt es nur noch die Wahl zwischen Not und Elend...


In Deutschland nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Europa besteht aber weiterhin...zudem wird im Wahlkampf immer laut gebellt und danach ist es eh wieder ganz anders.


Frankreich ist eine zentrale Stütze der EU. Fällt die weg, hat Putin einen deutlich sieg erlangen im Krieg die EU kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frankreich ist eine zentrale Stütze der EU. Fällt die weg, hat Putin einen deutlich sieg erlangen im Krieg die EU kaputt zu machen.


Europa=Kontinent bzw. Erdteil, Teil von Eurasien...
EU=Zusammenschluss von Staaten auf dem Kontinent Europa/Eurasien.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> EU=Zusammenschluss von Staaten auf dem Kontinent Europa/Eurasien.


Es ist doch klar das die EU gemeint ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Europa=Kontinent bzw. Erdteil, Teil von Eurasien...
> EU=Zusammenschluss von Staaten auf dem Kontinent Europa/Eurasien.


Europa ist erst mal kein Kontinent. Das wurde nur eingeführt, damit die Europäer, die sich ja als Nabel der Welt sehen, einen eigenen Kontinent haben.
Und natürlich ist die europäische Union gemeint. Frankreich ist ein wichtiger Faktor. Ohne die Franzosen würde sich mehr ändern als beim Austritt der Briten.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ohne die Franzosen würde sich mehr ändern als beim Austritt der Briten.


Deutlich mehr.


----------



## Tschetan (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In Deutschland nicht.



Woran machst du das fest?
Alle Öko, alle politisch Korrekt, aber was verbessert sich? 
Ok, meine Frau darf schon einmal 7 Jahre länger arbeiten....

Was sagt uns das?









						Viele junge Menschen würden lieber in der Vergangenheit leben
					

Die 18- bis 34-Jährigen wünschen sich laut einer Umfrage mehrheitlich ein Leben im Gestern. Vor einem Jahrzehnt sehnten sich die meisten dagegen in die Zukunft. Ursache sind nicht nur die unsicheren Zeiten.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest?


Anhand der Vielzahl von Parteien und ihrer Programme.
Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl waren das 53 Parteien.
Die kommen natürlich nicht alle in den Bundestag.
Aber Chancen sind da... wenn sie nur genug gewählt werden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht nur junge Menschen. Ich habe auch den Eindruck als wäre das Leben früher einfacher gewesen.
Viele die ich kenne denen geht es genauso.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll denn mit Europa schon passieren? Le Pen setzt die Säge an und zerschnippelt den ganzen Kontinent!?^^



Interessant ist ja, dass in Frankreich selbst fast überall Macron gewählt wurde. Außer ganz im Norden und im Süden. 
Aber auf den Inseln und Überseegebieten lag LePen vorne.








						Präsidentschaftswahl in Frankreich 2022 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







Tschetan schrieb:


> Alle Öko, alle politisch Korrekt, aber was verbessert sich?
> 
> Was sagt uns das?
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist ja, dass es eben keine Grüne Regierung gab.
Die CDU hat die letzten 16 Jahre die Umwelt und das Klima an die Wand gefahren.
Bei der Jugend und Queer-Politik gab es bis auf die wiederwillig eingeführte "Ehe für alle" auch keine Fortschritte unter Merkel.
Leider ist von der neuen Familienministerin bisher außer zur Kindergrundsicherung nicht viel zu hören gewesen. 

Verbeamtung ist auch mein Plan. Muss nur warten, bis die Stellen geschaffen werden.
Wobei es schon reichen würde, wenn man Stellen die seit Jahren ungenutzt sind dahin umverteilen würde, wo sie gebraucht werden.


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Europa ist erst mal kein Kontinent. Das wurde nur eingeführt, damit die Europäer, die sich ja als Nabel der Welt sehen, einen eigenen Kontinent haben.
> Und natürlich ist die europäische Union gemeint. Frankreich ist ein wichtiger Faktor. Ohne die Franzosen würde sich mehr ändern als beim Austritt der Briten.


Man braucht ja die EU eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt...mittlerweile ist das auch nur noch ein Geldfressendes Bürokratiemonster was erstmal alle Interessen eines einzelnen Landes außer Acht lässt und erstmal hin und her bevormundet. Die Idee der EU ist Top, aber viele Köche verderben nunmal den Brei.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. April 2022)

Hallo,
habe eine für mich wichtige Grundfrage - wollte dafür nicht extra einen neuen thread eröffnen.

wir haben ja massive Inflation und in China stehen einige Schiffe im Hafen die nicht weg kommen.
wir bauen aktuell ein Haus - wird frühestens in 2023 fertig. Finanzierung und Finanzpolizei dafür ist vorhanden - hier bin ich durch vertragliche Preisbindung relativ "beruhigt"

wie würdet ihr, unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Situation, diverse Haus-Hardware Käufe tätigen?
soll ich dinge wie Netzwerkdosen, Smarthome Zeug, fernseher (samsung the Frame für Wohnzimmer) usw. jetzt direkt kaufen? Oder warten bis das Haus steht?
ich befürchte, dass Zeug wird bis dahin wesentlich teurer oder ist kaum bis garnicht lieferbar.

was denkt ihr?


----------



## Tschetan (25. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja, dass in Frankreich selbst fast überall Macron gewählt wurde. Außer ganz im Norden und im Süden.
> Aber auf den Inseln und Überseegebieten lag LePen vorne.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Grünen? Eine weitere Partei auf dem Weg zum Wirtschaftsliberalismus ?
Debatten um " wichtige" Thenen, wie Quoten, Querre Themen, aber das drängende lässt man aus.
Renten, Renteneintrittsalter, Gesundheitssystem, oder einfach der ganze soziale Komplex. 
"Linke Politik? Willst wohl die DDR wiederhaben!? "
Durch soziale Ungerechtigkeiten, prekäre Lebensbedingungen, hetzt man Gruppen im Rahmen von Verteilungskämpfen aufeinander und kann von den Problemen ablenken.

Wo sind Alternativen? Wir haben ein System was tiefgehende soziale Reformen im Prinzip unmöglich macht.
Die jetzige Bundesregierung wird das bestätigen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> wie würdet ihr, unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Situation, diverse Haus-Hardware Käufe tätigen?
> soll ich dinge wie Netzwerkdosen, Smarthome Zeug, fernseher (samsung the Frame für Wohnzimmer) usw. jetzt direkt kaufen? Oder warten bis das Haus steht?
> ich befürchte, dass Zeug wird bis dahin wesentlich teurer oder ist kaum bis garnicht lieferbar.



Zumindest das was im Haus verbaut werden soll, wäre schon sinnvoll da zu haben. Wenn man nicht Jahre später noch Baustelle haben möchte.
Auf sowas wie den neusten Fernseher kann man ja im Zweifel auch noch ein paar Jahre warten.


----------



## Tschetan (25. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man braucht ja die EU eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt...mittlerweile ist das auch nur noch ein Geldfressendes Bürokratiemonster was erstmal alle Interessen eines einzelnen Landes außer Acht lässt und erstmal hin und her bevormundet. Die Idee der EU ist Top, aber viele Köche verderben nunmal den Brei.



Klar wäre die EU gut, wenn sie nicht nur die Marktmacht weniger Staaten zementieren würde. 
Dazu dient sie gut als Diziplinierungsmöglichkeit, um Arbeitnehmerrechte und Einkommen in den Griff zu bekommen.
Geht man eben in ein Nachbarland,  wo Abgaben und Löhne niedriger sind.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Queere Themen, aber das drängende lässt man aus.



Da es die Union 16 Jahre lang verschlafen hat, zählt es nun zu den dringenden Themen.
Ich sage nur Selbstbestimmungsgesetz, was das BVerfG schon seit vielen Jahren fordert.

Zumal man vieles aus dem Kapitel "Queeres Leben" nebenbei einführen kann.


			https://www.spd.de/fileadmin/Dokumente/Koalitionsvertrag/Koalitionsvertrag_2021-2025.pdf
		









						Koalitionsvereinbarung 2021 – ein neues Kapitel für queere Menschen! - Queer Lexikon
					

Freddy Wenner hat die letzte Legislatur im Bundestag in der wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeit für Doris Achelwilm queerpolitisch hautnah miterlebt und ist seit rund 20 Jahren in queeren Kontexten aktiv. „Heute ist ein historischer Tag“ sagte...




					queer-lexikon.net
				




Wieder erläutert am Beispiel Selbstbestimmungsgesetz:
Die Gesetzesänderung kostet praktisch nichts. Im Gegenteil.
Durch den Wegfall vom Gerichtszwang für die Personenstandsänderung werden da sogar Ressourcen eingespart.

Auch die Änderung von Art. 3 GG ist kostenlos.


----------



## Tschetan (25. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest das was im Haus verbaut werden soll, wäre schon sinnvoll da zu haben. Wenn man nicht Jahre später noch Baustelle haben möchte.
> Auf sowas wie den neusten Fernseher kann man ja im Zweifel auch noch ein paar Jahre warten.



Wenn man das Material überhaupt noch bekommt....zu einem vernünftigen Preis auch noch...


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2022)

Für längere Diskussion dann aber besser neues Thema, wo du individuell beraten wirst.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für längere Diskussion dann aber besser neues Thema, wo du individuell beraten wirst.


Habe ich mal gemacht - mich interessiert auch generell wie ihr alle damit umgeht und was ihr tut?


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2022)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Habe ich mal gemacht - mich interessiert auch generell wie ihr alle damit umgeht und was ihr tut?



Wäre aber auch in einem eigenen Thema besser aufgehoben.
Da könntest du auch eine Umfrage machen.

(ggf. verlinkst du es hier einfach)


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre aber auch in einem eigenen Thema besser aufgehoben.
> Da könntest du auch eine Umfrage machen.
> 
> (ggf. verlinkst du es hier einfach)


Ich habe ein neues Thema erstellt…..mit Umfragen kenne ich mich nicht aus 

ansonsten macht ihr einen Thread auf (in professioneller) und ich beteilige mich gerne und meiner kann geschlossen werden 
ich denke das ist ein wichtiges Thema…..z.b auch die dönerpreiserhöhung auf 10€….muss da alles rein.


----------



## Tschetan (25. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da es die Union 16 Jahre lang verschlafen hat, zählt es nun zu den dringenden Themen.
> Ich sage nur Selbstbestimmungsgesetz, was das BVerfG schon seit vielen Jahren fordert.


Als "Alter Weißer Mann" sehe ich bei diesen Themen weniger Handlungsbedarf, wenn man eine vernünftige Gesellschaft wäre. 
Da sind solche Dinge normal und Selbstverständlich. 
Jetzt hängt man diese Dinge an die Glocke, nur um zu zeigen wie toll und progressiv man ist.
Das dabei soziale Dinge, zB für alleinerziehende Mütter, oder Hartz4 Empfänger, medial weniger im Vordergrund stehen, stört mich.
Genauso Kindergartenplätze, am besten Kostenlos, würden dem Thema " Quote" wesentlich auf die Beine helfen.
Wäre auch etwas Kinder nicht zu einer Art " Luxusgut" zu machen?
Gibt es da in unserer Parteienlandschaft eine Alternative,  außer vielleicht die Linken, die sich aber auch langsam mehr um "Quer" Themen kümmern.. 

Unsere Regierung wird das kaum lösen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2022)

Als "junger weißer Mann" interessiert mich die Rente nicht. 
Wer weiß ob es die in 40 Jahren noch gibt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wäre auch etwas Kinder nicht zu einer Art " Luxusgut" zu machen?



Wenn man auf die schlechte Klimabilanz schaut, sollten Kinder wohl Luxus werden müssen. 









						Verzicht aufs Kind kann Klimawandel bremsen - WELT
					

Forscher nennen die vier entscheidenden Wege zur Verringerung des Kohlendioxid-Ausstoßes. Drei davon sind wenig überraschend, aber einer dürfte für meisten eine sehr schwierige Entscheidung bedeuten.




					www.welt.de
				











						Klima: Weniger Kinder bekommen - hilft das?
					

Auf Auto und Fleisch verzichten und weniger Flugreisen machen - mit diesen Maßnahmen können Sie das Klima schützen. Doch laut Forschern ist noch wirksamer: ein Kind weniger in die Welt setzen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Grüne Populisten würden wohl statt Abtreibungsverbot den Zwang zur Abtreibung fordern.


----------



## Tschetan (25. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Als "junger weißer Mann" interessiert mich die Rente nicht.
> Wer weiß ob es die in 40 Jahren noch gibt.
> 
> 
> ...



Komm, das ist Satire. 😆

Wobei...
Habeck hat ja auch Ansätze









						Energiekosten senken: Es genügt, DIESE vier Körperstellen zu waschen
					

Viele dermatologische Probleme resultieren aus zu viel Pflege. Weniger Duschen spart also nicht nur Energie, sondern hilft auch der Haut




					www.bild.de


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Komm, das ist Satire. 😆



Nö real.









						Kinderlos für den Klimaschutz: Ergibt das Sinn?
					

Manche Menschen wollen zumindest im Moment keine Kinder bekommen, um die Erderwärmung zu reduzieren. Vier junge Menschen berichten über ihre Beweggründe




					www.derstandard.de


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2022)

BVerfG-Urteil zu Verfassungsschutz – mit Folgen
					

Das BVerfG untersagt dem Verfassungsschutz keine seiner Befugnisse komplett, fordert aber neue Sicherungen. Das Urteil wird bundesweit für Anpassungen sorgen.




					www.lto.de
				




Die neue Bundesregierung wollte viele Grundrechtseingriffe ja eh verringern.

Und die Gesellschaft für Freiheitsrechte, die die Verfassungsbeschwerden strategisch koordiniert hatte, kann jubeln: 
 "Das Bundesverfassungsgericht schützt die Verfassung vor dem Verfassungsschutz."


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei...
> Habeck hat ja auch Ansätze
> 
> 
> ...


Im Winter dusche ich sehr selten bis gar nicht. Im Sommer dafür öfter am Tag aber nur mit klarem Wasser. Meine Neurodermitis hat mich gelehrt, dreckige und/oder Stinkestellen waschen, der Rest nur klares Wasser.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das heißt ja, ich bin total Klimafreundlich, ich würde dafür gerne belohnt werden, anstatt immer mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## Tschetan (27. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Im Winter dusche ich sehr selten bis gar nicht. Im Sommer dafür öfter am Tag aber nur mit klarem Wasser. Meine Neurodermitis hat mich gelehrt, dreckige und/oder Stinkestellen waschen, der Rest nur klares Wasser.
> 
> 
> Das heißt ja, ich bin total Klimafreundlich, ich würde dafür gerne belohnt werden, anstatt immer mehr zu bezahlen.


Wenn ich die momenten Nachrichten gesehen habe, renne ich mit meine Kopf solange gegen eine Wand, bis der Dreck abfällt.
Glücklicherweise wird es jetzt wärmer und der See liegt um die Ecke.
Werde mir noch einen großen Kessel zum Wasser über dem Lagerfeuer kochen besorgen, damit ich warm baden kann. Holz habe ich genug.
Dazu noch so ein schöner Propangrill, nebst mehreren Flaschen zum Kochen und grillen .

Da du so " Klimafreundlich " bist, darfst du dann aber Kohle für die Aufzucht zukünftiger Steuerzahler und Pfleger
Abdrücken?
Wäre kein schlechter Ausgleich?
Vielleicht bekommt die Regierung das hin?


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Da du so " Klimafreundlich " bist, darfst du dann aber Kohle für die Aufzucht zukünftiger Steuerzahler und Pfleger
> Abdrücken?
> Wäre kein schlechter Ausgleich?
> Vielleicht bekommt die Regierung das hin?


EIn besserer Klimaaisgleich, wäre ne CO2 Steuer pro Kind...muss man ja auf Sprit auch bezahlen.
Grundsätzlich ist es mir aber egal, so ewig lang werde ich eh nicht mehr in Deutschland wohnen...arbeiten werde ich hier trotzdem weiterhin.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das heißt ja, ich bin total Klimafreundlich, ich würde dafür gerne belohnt werden, anstatt immer mehr zu bezahlen.


Die Kernthemen bei diesem (aus meiner Sicht merkwürdigen) Diskussion sind ja, 
a)
dass wenn es keinen Nachwuchs mehr geben sollte, es sinnfrei ist, CO2 einzusparen, weil ja dann keiner mehr da ist, den das interessieren würde. 
b)
dass wenn es keinen Nachwuchs mehr geben sollte, es auch niemanden gibt, der dann später die Renten bezahlen würde und keine Menschen generiert, die das künftige Wirtschaftswachstum produzieren.
Die Logik eines Wirtschaftskreislaufes müsste also Kinderlose eher bestrafen (na ja Steuerklasse I gibt es ja schon)


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2022)

zu a: Afrika "produziert" kräftig.

zu b: Afrika "produziert" kräftig. Für die wirds eh zu warm in der Heimat.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> na ja Steuerklasse I gibt es ja schon


Die aber auf Lebensgemeinschaft Ja/Nein und eben nicht auf Kinder Ja/Nein gemünzt ist.
Kleiner Unterschied, großer Unsinn.


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> zu a: Afrika "produziert" kräftig.


Das ist dann kein CO2 Einsparargument, sondern ein CO2 Problemverlagerungsthema


Eckism schrieb:


> zu b: Afrika "produziert" kräftig. Für die wirds eh zu warm in der Heimat.


Ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass du irgendwann aus Afrika in absehbarer Zukunft  deine Rente bezahlt bekommst...


Olstyle schrieb:


> Die aber auf Lebensgemeinschaft Ja/Nein und eben nicht auf Kinder Ja/Nein gemünzt ist.
> Kleiner Unterschied, großer Unsinn.


Stimmt, ich vergaß...


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist dann kein CO2 Einsparargument, sondern ein CO2 Problemverlagerungsthema


Du kannst den Afrikanern ja nicht befehlen, Klimafreundlich zu werden...


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass du irgendwann aus Afrika in absehbarer Zukunft  deine Rente bezahlt bekommst...


Meine Renten bekomme ich von den Versicherungen, die gesetzliche Rente war mir zu teuer und ging mir zu lange...


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du kannst den Afrikanern ja nicht befehlen, Klimafreundlich zu werden...



Da dort der Konsum deutlich geringer ist und auch kaum Industrie vorhanden, sind die das pro Kopf schon.


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da dort der Konsum deutlich geringer ist und auch kaum Industrie vorhanden, sind die das pro Kopf schon.


Laut deinen verlinkten Studien machen die Klimaschädliche Sachen.

Ne CO2 Steuer aufs Atmen wäre doch auch ne geniale Idee...da bezahlen Leute, die Sport treiben dann auch mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die aber auf Lebensgemeinschaft Ja/Nein und eben nicht auf Kinder Ja/Nein gemünzt ist.
> Kleiner Unterschied, großer Unsinn.



Kinderfreibeträge, diverse Kinderförderungen, das komplette Bildungssystem, große Teil der Kultur- und Sportfinanzierung, der Krankenkassen, etc. zahlen kinderlose dennoch anteilig mit. Ist natürlich nicht annähernd so viel, wie "Kinder haben" kosten würde, sodass man inbesondere als DINK immer noch eine Klasse besser leben kann. Aber wenn ich mir das TÄGLICHE Gejammer über "wir haben mehr Menschen als wir mit Wohnungen versorgen können", "wir haben mehr Menschen als wir mit sauberer Energie versorgen können", "wir haben mehr Menschen als wir mit Verkehrsmitteln und -wegen versorgen können", "wir haben mehr Menschen als wir gesund und umweltverträglich ernähren können können", "wir haben mehr Menschen als unser Gesundheitssystem bewältigen kann", "wir haben mehr Menschen als wir ausbilden können", etc. usw. "... und es stehen noch viel, viel mehr Menschen vor den Grenzen und wollen rein", dann frage ich mich schon, wieso ich eigentlich noch Geld für diverse Familienförderungsmaßnahmen abdrücken muss. 250 fahren, Haus ins dann-nicht-mehr-Grüne-sondern-Graue-stellen und die-Umwelt-mit-Blagen-terrorisieren-/-belasten: Dinge, die in Deutschland einfach sein müssen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ne CO2 Steuer aufs Atmen wäre doch auch ne geniale Idee...da bezahlen Leute, die Sport treiben dann auch mehr.



Leute, die mehr Kalorien verbrennen, bezahlen bereits mehr für Lebensmittel und Extraabgaben auf Tierprodukte sind ja bereits im Gespräch.


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Laut deinen verlinkten Studien machen die Klimaschädliche Sachen.



Es muss halt in afrikanischen Ländern mehr in Aufklärung, Verhütung und Abtreibungen investiert werden.

Und auch beim Thema LGBT-Rechte hängen viele Länder in Afrika noch deutlich hinterher.


			https://ilga.org/downloads/GER_ILGA_World_map_sexual_orientation_laws_dec2020.pdf


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

> Die Welle von Preissteigerungen in Deutschland hat das Management von Aldi zu einer Anhebung des Mindestlohns im Unternehmen bewogen. Das teilte der Lebensmittel-Discounter am Mittag mit.
> 
> Der Mindestlohn für die Beschäftigten bei Aldi in den beiden Schwester-Unternehmen Aldi Nord und Aldi Süd soll ab Juni von derzeit 12,50 Euro auf 14 Euro je Stunde angehoben werden. "Alles wird aktuell teurer, und das spüren natürlich auch die Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter", so ein Unternehmenssprecher.


Quelle: Aldi zahlt höheren Mindestlohn

Sehr vorbildlich.


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es muss halt in afrikanischen Ländern mehr in Aufklärung, Verhütung und Abtreibungen investiert werden.


Verhütung?^^Dann müssten erstmal Kondome XXXXXXXXXL hergestellt werden....nen Elefanten kannste ja schließlich auch nicht im Schuhkarton verstecken.

Die Afrikaner sehen das mit dem "MUSS...Aufklärung, Verhütung und Abtreibungen" wahrscheinlich wieder ganz anders...du willst den Leuten dort was aufzwingen...wir sind aber nicht mehr im 18-19 Jahrhundert...die dürfen sich Aufklären lassen oder dürfen Verhüten und abtreiben....


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Verhütung?^^Dann müssten erstmal Kondome XXXXXXXXXL hergestellt werden....nen Elefanten kannste ja schließlich auch nicht im Schuhkarton verstecken.


Was auch nur ein Klischee ist.


----------



## Tschetan (27. April 2022)

Einfach die Länder weniger ausbeuten, die soziale Lage verbessern und schon schrumpft das Bevölkerungswachstum.
Wenn das aber die Alterssicherung ist, wird sich wenig ändern.

Wobei das witzig ist.






						CPR: Europas größter Kondomhersteller meldet Insolvenz an
					

Nicht einmal zwei Jahre liegt die erste Insolvenz des niedersächsischen Kondomherstellers CPR zurück: Nun muss das Management erneut die Reißleine ziehen. Auslöser sind offenbar die Russland-Sanktionen.




					www.wiwo.de
				




Wird es wieder mehr Russen geben.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> zu a: Afrika "produziert" kräftig.
> 
> zu b: Afrika "produziert" kräftig. Für die wirds eh zu warm in der Heimat.


Ist bei dir der Rassismus wieder an der Tagesordnung?


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was auch nur ein Klischee ist.


In jedem Klischee steckt ein Fünkchen Wahrheit.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Einfach die Länder weniger ausbeuten, die soziale Lage verbessern und schon schrumpft das Bevölkerungswachstum.
> Wenn das aber die Alterssicherung ist, wird sich wenig ändern.


Das mit dem "Einfach nicht mehr..." ist einfach gesagt...die Meinung ändert sich dann aber schnell, sobald man sich selbst die zarten Fingerchen schmutzig machen müßte.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ist bei dir der Rassismus wieder an der Tagesordnung?


Ich bin Ossi, ich muss doch grundsätlich schon nen Nazi sein....da muss ich nicht großartig Texte formulieren, damit mir niemand ans Bein pinkeln kann, sondern kanns kurz und knapp schreiben.

Und ja, mir ist das vollkommen Latte, wie mich jemand nennt oder was er über mich denkt...


----------



## Tschetan (27. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Einfach nicht mehr..." ist einfach gesagt...die Meinung ändert sich dann aber schnell, sobald man sich selbst die zarten Fingerchen schmutzig machen müßte.



Im Moment wird ja modischer Weise immer der ökologische Fingerabdruck gewertet.
Für mich war schon in der Jugend, als Ossi klar, das die Ananas Büchse von Bolle sicher mehr Wert hatte als 80 Pfennige.
Es geht auch nicht darum, wie auch bei der Umwelt,  Kosten auf den Plebs zu verteilen, sondern die Gesellschaft zu entwickeln und zu reformieren.
Die alten Kapitalismusrezepte, helfen da nicht.


----------



## Eckism (28. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für mich war schon in der Jugend, als Ossi klar, das die Ananas Büchse von Bolle sicher mehr Wert hatte als 80 Pfennige.


Die Frage ist ja nicht, welchen Wert etwas hat, sondern was einem selbst die Sache wert ist.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum, wie auch bei der Umwelt,  Kosten auf den Plebs zu verteilen, sondern die Gesellschaft zu entwickeln und zu reformieren.


Natürlich muss das alles aufs Volk verteilt werden, du denkst doch nicht ernsthaft, das ein Politiker gegen seine Luxus entscheidet!?  
Guck doch die Bärbock an...großfressig soll jeder nur Zug, Bus und Fahrrad fahren, weil das Loservolk ja eh Zeit ohne Ende hat, Prinzessin A.B. (die im übrigen Flugzeuge hasst"e") tingelt nur noch mitn Flieger hin und her.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Es wird Zeit das Gerhard Schröder aus der SPD ausgeschlossen wird:

Immer mehr SPD-Verbände drängen auf Schröders Parteiausschluss

Er ist eine Schande.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Prinzessin A.B. (die im übrigen Flugzeuge hasst"e") tingelt nur noch mitn Flieger hin und her.


Das bringt der Job halt mit sich.
Wenn ich Astronaut werden will, kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich keine Raketen betreten werde.


----------



## Eckism (28. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das bringt der Job halt mit sich.
> Wenn ich Astronaut werden will, kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich keine Raketen betreten werde.


Sie bleibt(zumindest die Termine) auf der Erde, da tuts auch Bahn, Bus und Fahrrad.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sie bleibt(zumindest die Termine) auf der Erde, da tuts auch Bahn, Bus und Fahrrad.


Die Bahn, der Bus oder das Fahrrad musst du mir mal zeigen, mit dem man z. B. einen ihrer letzten Termine im Niger in akzeptabler Reisezeit erreicht...


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sie bleibt(zumindest die Termine) auf der Erde, da tuts auch Bahn, Bus und Fahrrad.


Nicht in dem Job. Das geht schlicht nicht.


----------



## Eckism (28. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Bahn, der Bus oder das Fahrrad musst du mir mal zeigen, mit dem man z. B. einen ihrer letzten Termine im Niger in akzeptabler Reisezeit erreicht...


Ausnahmen gibts logischerweise...sie muss jetzt nich mit nem Ruderboot übers Meer schippern.
Sie ist aber auch schon 60 km(ca.) Von Österreich nach Ungarn geflogen, sowas DARF man sich nicht erlauben, wenn mans Ernst meint.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht in dem Job. Das geht schlicht nicht.


Klar gehts, dann muss sie sich eben anpassen und ihre Termine so legen, das es passt...ihr Lebenszeit ist schließlich keine Sekunde kostbarer als die Lebenszeit eines anderen. Ansonsten ist es Wasser predigen und Wein saufen. Wenn sie sich überfordert sieht und der Job nicht zu ihr oder ihren Überzeugungen passt, muss es halt jemand anderes machen...jemand von der SPD oder der FDP wäre ja vollkommen ok.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1519703654491729922

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Union kann vom Mist der SPD nicht profitieren.
Man man man wenn das so weiter geht haben wir bei den nächsten Wahlen die Grünen bei 30+ Prozent. Zum Glück.


----------



## Tschetan (28. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man man man wenn das so weiter geht haben wir bei den nächsten Wahlen die Grünen bei 30+ Prozent. Zum Glück


Und?
Wo unterscheiden sich die Parteien überhaupt noch?
Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo unterscheiden sich die Parteien überhaupt noch?


Puh wären wir noch in deiner alten DDR wäre das kurz zu erklären, aber für die BRD ist mir meine Zeit zu schade das alles auszurollen.


----------



## seahawk (28. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Und?
> Wo unterscheiden sich die Parteien überhaupt noch?
> Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient.


Welche Wahl hat man, wenn heute nur noch die Parteien am  linken und rechten Rand keine Kriegspolitik unterstützen? Die anderen sind ja alle gewillt Europa in den Atomkrieg zu führen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh wären wir noch in deiner alten DDR wäre das kurz zu erklären, aber für die BRD ist mir meine Zeit zu schade das alles auszurollen.


Im Gegensatz zu dir, weiß ich aber worüber ich schreibe.
Würde sogar fast wetten, das ich länger in dieser Republik lebe, als du ?


seahawk schrieb:


> Welche Wahl hat man, wenn heute nur noch die Parteien am  linken und rechten Rand keine Kriegspolitik unterstützen? Die anderen sind ja alle gewillt Europa in den Atomkrieg zu führen.



Dazu könnte man auch noch den sozialen Abbau zählen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Welche Wahl hat man, wenn heute nur noch die Parteien am  linken und rechten Rand keine Kriegspolitik unterstützen? Die anderen sind ja alle gewillt Europa in den Atomkrieg zu führen.



Atomkrieg wird wenn dann von Russland ausgelöst. Und da hilft den Krieg möglichst lange von den Grenzen der Nato wegzuhalten.

Besser wäre natürlich ein möglichst baldiger Sturz von Putin. Und sei es die Treppe hinunter.


----------



## Tschetan (28. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Atomkrieg wird wenn dann von Russland ausgelöst. Und da hilft den Krieg möglichst lange von den Grenzen der Nato wegzuhalten.
> 
> Besser wäre natürlich ein möglichst baldiger Sturz von Putin. Und sei es die Treppe hinunter.



Du meinst, das man eine Atommacht immer weiter " provozieren" sollte, in der Hoffnung das nichts passiert?
Ich meine, wenn Frau Baerbock meint, das alles nur "Show" ist, können wir ja beruhigt sein.
Übrigens sollten die Raketen aus Kaliningrad kein Problem haben hier einzuschlagen, genauso wenig wie Kalibr und Kinshal aus dem Mittelmeer.
Der Konflikt ist schon an unserer Grenze.

Ich hoffe nur das wir genug Rubel für Gas haben...


----------



## Poulton (28. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man man man wenn das so weiter geht haben wir bei den nächsten Wahlen die Grünen bei 30+ Prozent. Zum Glück.


Die Grünen sind auch nur eine Partei für Leute aus der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse, die auch einen Herrn Lindner wählen würden, wenn der sich und der FDP einen grüneren Anstrich gibt.


Edit: Die 00er Jahre feiern ihre Wiederkehr und die Verräterpartei übertrifft sich mal wieder selber: https://www.rnd.de/politik/lebensmi...isten-koennen-LL4GXZ7A7BGTZDQB3BEVIK72OA.html
Fehlen nur noch die "Ernährungstipps" von Sarrazin.

In die SPD scheint man auch nur zu gehen und/oder zu wählen, damit man sich irgendwas als Feigenblatt vorhalten kann, während man auf Arme spuckt.
Widerlich.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind auch nur eine Partei für Leute aus der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse, die auch einen Herrn Lindner wählen würden, wenn der sich und der FDP einen grüneren Anstrich gibt.


Billigster Populismus mal wieder, das Energiegeld war was für ein Plan? Hätte das der Familie mit dem 10l SUV mehr eingebracht oder dem Geringverdiener der den Bus nimmt? Ich glaube letzterem.
Kann man mit der FDP nun leider nicht umsetzen.

Aber was ist denn deine Alternative? Dieses Sammelbecken von Verrückten mit ein paar halbwegs Vernünftigen namens "Die Linke" oder möchtest du jetzt doch noch vorschlagen CDU zu wählen, gegen alle anderen die realistische Chancen auf eine Regierungsbeteiligung haben hast du ja schon ausgeteilt.

Und ja nach den Grünen wird das ein oder andere teuer, aber findest du Billigfleisch und Co in Ordnung?


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Atomkrieg wird wenn dann von Russland ausgelöst. Und da hilft den Krieg möglichst lange von den Grenzen der Nato wegzuhalten.
> 
> Besser wäre natürlich ein möglichst baldiger Sturz von Putin. Und sei es die Treppe hinunter.


Lange wird man die Hyperschallwaffen der Russen nicht aufhalten, aber schon der Gedanke, dass Parteien, die jedes deutsche AKW abschalten wollen, nun willig einen Atomkrieg riskieren, macht mich krank.


----------



## Tschetan (29. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Billigster Populismus mal wieder, das Energiegeld war was für ein Plan? Hätte das der Familie mit dem 10l SUV mehr eingebracht oder dem Geringverdiener der den Bus nimmt? Ich glaube letzterem.
> Kann man mit der FDP nun leider nicht umsetzen.
> 
> Aber was ist denn deine Alternative? Dieses Sammelbecken von Verrückten mit ein paar halbwegs Vernünftigen namens "Die Linke" oder möchtest du jetzt doch noch vorschlagen CDU zu wählen, gegen alle anderen die realistische Chancen auf eine Regierungsbeteiligung haben hast du ja schon ausgeteilt.
> ...



Vielleicht einmal überlegen warum das so ist und die Leute keine Kraft und Motivation besitzen, für Veränderungen zu streiten?
Atlantik Brücke,  Young Leader Programme usw, formen und wählen den zukünftigen Nachwuchs aus.
Dazu von allen Seiten die " richtigen" Meinungen frei Haus.
" Verschwörungstheorien " sind die Totschlagargumente, um jede Diskussion zu beenden.
Ich sehe wenig Hoffnung das sich irgendetwas ändern wird.
"Links" wählt man aus Mangel an Alternativen und als eine Idee, von einer gerechteren Gesellschaft. 

Billigfleisch ? Wer kauft das wohl?  
Die 300 Euro?  Sie nehmen den Taler und geben den Pfennig...


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Billigster Populismus


Mit der gleichen betonköpfigen Inbrunst mit der du einst die Junge Union verteidigt hast, als du dort Mitglied warst, verteidigst du jetzt die Grünen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Energiegeld


Wie gnädig. 
Wer Umverteilung will, muss an die Einkommen, Schenkungen, Erbschaften und Vermögen ran. Steuern auf den Verbrauch, sei es nun die Mehrwertsteuer, Energiesteuer, ..., sind mit das Unsozialste was es gibt. Diejenigen die ohnehin viel haben, die stört es wenig und diejenigen die kaum Einkommen oder gar komplett auf Transferleistungen angewiesen sind, werden dadurch überproportional stark belastet.
Ebenso werden Personen mit keinem oder nur geringen Einkommen, gar nicht oder so gut wie gar nicht durch Einkommenssteuern belastet. Daher ist eine Entlastung in dem Bereich vorallem eine Entlastung für die Lindner und Merze der Republik.
Aber wie so oft, macht man vor den Kapitaleignern und der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse den ganz großen Kotau, statt eine Politik der Armutsbekämpfung zu fahren,



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn deine Alternative?


Wie ist es denn um eine Demokratie bestellt, wenn man anscheinend geistig schon so dressiert und abgerichtet wurde, dass man die Stimmenabgabe für eine Partei anscheinend einzig davon abhängig macht, ob sie die Chance hat in den Bundestag einzuziehen oder nicht?



Sparanus schrieb:


> oder möchtest du jetzt doch noch vorschlagen CDU zu wählen


Und ich dachte, Merz ist der Schwarm aller ehemaligen Mitglieder der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> aber findest du Billigfleisch und Co in Ordnung?


Wer hat uns Verraten? Sozialdemokraten!


----------



## Eckism (29. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mit der gleichen betonköpfigen Inbrunst mit der du einst die Junge Union verteidigt hast, als du dort Mitglied warst, verteidigst du jetzt die Grünen.
> 
> 
> Ebenso werden Personen mit keinem oder nur geringen Einkommen, gar nicht oder so gut wie gar nicht durch Einkommenssteuern belastet. Daher ist eine Entlastung in dem Bereich vorallem eine Entlastung für die Lindner und Merze der Republik.
> Aber wie so oft, macht man vor den Kapitaleignern und der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse den ganz großen Kotau, statt eine Politik der Armutsbekämpfung zu fahren,


Da bezahlt der Staat aber auch vieles bis alles....was willste da entlasten, die niemand belastet wird...


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn um eine Demokratie bestellt, wenn man anscheinend geistig schon so dressiert und abgerichtet wurde, dass man die Stimmenabgabe für eine Partei anscheinend einzig davon abhängig macht, ob sie die Chance hat in den Bundestag einzuziehen oder nicht


Mann muss halt wahltaktisch abwägen. Ich stehe momentan auch noch vor der Entscheidung ob mir das sinnvollste Programm oder Wüst verhindern mehr am Herzen liegt.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mann muss halt wahltaktisch abwägen.


Oder auch: Möglichst hübsch verklausuliert, dem Wähler vom fliegenden Karussell aus Ohrfeigen geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unberücksichtigte Zweitstimmen (Bundestagswahl)


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2022)

Selbst ohne 5% Hürde wird ja an irgend einem Punkt auf Menschen gerundet. Wobei kurz überschlagen dann 87.000 Wahlberechtigte bzw. 65.000 Stimmen der wählenden für einen Sitz reichen würden.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2022)

Die Sperrklausel schon Sinn, man braucht nicht noch mehr Chaos im politischen System. Man hat ja an den Piraten gesehen, dass die Hürde zu schaffen ist. Dann eine funktionierende Partei zu sein, ist viel schwerer. 

Und wenn man des bei den Kommunalwahlen sieht, dann fühle ich mich von den Einzelmandatsträgern oder den Zweiergruppen demokratisch nicht besser vertreten, schon gar nicht wenn die Personen ihre Parteizugehörigkeit ändern. Wenn da noch eine destruktive Haltung dazu kommt und die Verwaltung durch Mengen an sinnlosen Berichtsaufforderungen und Anfragen fast handlungsunfähig gemacht wird, dann dient das nicht der Demokratie.


----------



## Tschetan (29. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da bezahlt der Staat aber auch vieles bis alles....was willste da entlasten, die niemand belastet wird...


Ziehe davon noch die MwSt ab und schaue was übrig bleibt.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Sperrklausel schon Sinn, man braucht nicht noch mehr Chaos im politischen System.


Mehr Streit und Kampf wagen. Gegen jede Burgfriedenspolitik.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mehr Streit und Kampf wagen. Gegen jede Burgfriedenspolitik.


Der K(r)ampf findet aber leider meist eher in den Fraktionen statt.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man hat ja an den Piraten gesehen, dass die Hürde zu schaffen ist


Bei welcher Bundestagswahl haben sie denn die Hürde geschafft? Abgesehen davon, sind die Piraten auch weiterhin ein Paradebeispiel dafür was passiert, wenn man mit aller Macht versucht eine Allthemenpartei zu werden und jedes geworfene Stöckchen wie ein gut dressierter Hund apportiert.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2022)

Sie haben es in genug Länderparlamente geschafft und wenn sie nicht implodiert wären, hätte es im Bund geklappt. Und da sie im Parlament auch über alle Themen entscheiden müssen, werden sie nicht darum kommen sich bei allen Themen zu positionieren.

Das Selbstimplodieren zeigen ja auch die Linken gerade.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Selbstimplodieren zeigen ja auch die Linken gerade.


Der Gang in die gebrauchten Bundesländer war der größte Fehler.


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das wir genug Rubel für Gas haben...



Wir zahlen das Gas in Euro. So wie es die Verträge festlegen.

Besser wäre aber ein kompletter Importstopp und Umstieg auf Biogas etc.


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir zahlen das Gas in Euro. So wie es die Verträge festlegen.
> 
> Besser wäre aber ein kompletter Importstopp und Umstieg auf Biogas etc.


Bei einer Regierung, die nicht einmal ein Tempolimit umsetzen kann - lustig.


----------



## Tschetan (29. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir zahlen das Gas in Euro. So wie es die Verträge festlegen.
> 
> Besser wäre aber ein kompletter Importstopp und Umstieg auf Biogas etc.


Das willst du nicht wirklich...
Übrigens zahlen wir im Moment überhaupt nichts. 
Alle Euros werden sofort eingefroren und wann, oder ob, Russland jemals sein Geld für geliefertes Gas erhält, steht in den Sternen.
Lauscht man den Amis, wollen sie sich die ganze Kohle wie bei Libyen,  Venezuela, Afghanistan unter den Nagel reißen. 
Was bleibt also als Möglichkeit für Russland übrig? Weiter für Wertlose Quittungen liefern?
Ich denke, wenn nicht in Rubel gezahlt wird, gibt es kein Gas mehr.
Im Moment liefen  wir Gas nach Polen und Bulgarien,  weil die ja so Konsequent sind.
Hoffentlich sind wir flexibler,  sonst müssen wir das Gas über Ungarn kaufen...
Nebeneffekt, der Rubel steht jetzt bei 70 Dollar, was er das letztemal , bis auf wenige kurze Ausnahmen im April 2020 schaffte .
Schon doof, wenn in der Bundesregierung keine Ökonomen und Leute mit Diplomatischer Ausbildung existieren.
Philosophen lebten in der Antike sogar in Fässern, völlig Bedürfnisslos. Jetzt versucht einer uns das als Lebensmodel zu verkaufen! 😆

Dabei könnte er von den Gewinnen die da gemacht werden richtig gut Steuern erheben.
Die langfristigen Verträge, durch Schröder, liefern uns das Gas für unter 300 Dollar. Verkauft und gehandelt, kostet es am Ende mindestens 1000, bis zu über 3000 Dollar +.
Flüssiggas, was unsere Regierung jetzt ganz schnell haben will, ist ökologisch absoluter Müll, wenn es aus Frakking stammt und benötigt bis zum Verbraucher viel Energie.
Abgesehen von dem ökologischen Fußabdruck, den der Bau dieser Anlagen zum verflüssigen und bei der Ankunft zum umwandeln in Gas benötigt, kommt noch der Schiffstransport mit seiner schrecklichen Umweltbelastung dazu.
Auf jeden Fall kein guter Deal.

Biogas merkst du ja zu Hause selber. Geringer Brennwert, stinkt aber ungeheuer. 😄


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bei einer Regierung, die nicht einmal ein Tempolimit umsetzen kann - lustig.


Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger und die Abhängigkeit von Energieimporten aus Russland ist halt so alternativlos, wie die Abhängigkeit von amerikanischen Softwarekonzernen und China als verlängerte Werkbank oder das man als Regierung gerne und oft den Bückling vor den Verwertungsinteressen des Kapitals, z.B. in Form deutscher Oligarchen Familienunternehmen, macht.


----------



## Tschetan (29. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger und die Abhängigkeit von Energieimporten aus Russland ist halt so alternativlos, wie die Abhängigkeit von amerikanischen Softwarekonzernen und China als verlängerte Werkbank oder das man als Regierung gerne und oft den Bückling vor den Verwertungsinteressen des Kapitals, z.B. in Form deutscher Oligarchen Familienunternehmen, macht.



Vielleicht gibt es Hoffnung?
Wenn Schwedt verstaatlicht wird, weil Systemrelevant, warum nicht auch andere Dinge, in den Händen weniger O..., Eigentümer und Familienunternehmen?
Ein Teil der Berliner empfand Wohnraum doch auch relevant?


----------



## seahawk (29. April 2022)

Nicht in einer Regierung bei der 

Sozialpolitik von der FDP 
Klimapolitik von den Sozen
Wirtschaftspolitik von den Grünen 
und Außenpolitik wohl von der NSDAP 

kommt.


----------



## Lotto (29. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Atomkrieg wird wenn dann von Russland ausgelöst. Und da hilft den Krieg möglichst lange von den Grenzen der Nato wegzuhalten.
> 
> Besser wäre natürlich ein möglichst baldiger Sturz von Putin. Und sei es die Treppe hinunter.


Wer ihn letztendlich ausgelöst hat würde dann kaum mehr interessieren, da es keine Rolle mehr spielen würde.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> und Außenpolitik wohl von der NSDAP


Unverhältnismäßig absurd.


----------



## Sparanus (29. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke


Kannst du das beweisen?

Btw
Bayern will jetzt 10H für WKA abschwächen, das ist immer noch zu wenig.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw


Ist das nicht lieb wie für die Profitinteressen von Tesla, das Wasser für die Bewohner rationiert wird? 








						Wasserverband Strausberg-Erkner rationiert Wasser für Neukunden
					

Im Einzugsgebiet des Wasserverbands Strausberg-Erkner wird das Wasser knapp. Neue Unternehmen und ein hoher statistischer Wasserverbrauch bei Privatkunden lassen den Verband jetzt zu drastischen Maßnahmen greifen.




					www.rbb24.de
				











						Tesla-Fabrik bedroht indirekt Schulpläne in Hoppegarten
					






					www.rbb24.de


----------



## Tschetan (29. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kannst du das beweisen?



Die Zeit arbeitet für mich.


Poulton schrieb:


> Ist das nicht lieb wie für die Profitinteressen von Tesla, das Wasser für die Bewohner rationiert wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber die Wassermenge erreichst du nur mit Bewässerung des Gartens.
Wir hatten so rund 140m3 im Jahr, bei 3 Personen.
Die Letzten Jahre gab es dann bei unserem anderen Haus Zeiten, in denen nicht gegossen werden durfte,  da der Wasserdruck zu niedrig war.
Wasser wird ein immer größeres Problem in der Markischen Streusandbüchse. Ob es immer der " Englische Rasen" sein muß ?


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist das nicht lieb wie für die Profitinteressen von Tesla, das Wasser für die Bewohner rationiert wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na ziemlich einseitig oder?


> In der Verbandsversammlung machte Gerd Windisch, Vizevorsteher des WSE, aber deutlich, dass Tesla nicht Schuld an der Wasserknappheit in Brandenburg sei. Die Mengen reichten schon seit 2018 nicht aus. Außerdem sei Tesla mit den 1,4 Millionen Kubikmetern pro Jahr ohnehin das erste Unternehmen in der Region, dessen Wasserverbrauch gedeckelt sei.
> 
> Insbesondere wenn man Teslas Wasserverbrauch mit dem anderer Industrien vergleicht, zeigt sich, dass Tesla zum Problem beiträgt, aber dennoch nicht zu den Unternehmen mit dem höchsten Verbrauch gehört.











						Wasser in Brandenburg soll rationiert werden - ist Tesla daran Schuld?
					

Der Wasserverband Strausberg Erkner will den Verbrauch von Wasser in Brandenburg für Bürger und Unternehmen deckeln. Ist Tesla das Problem?




					www.basicthinking.de
				



Das Bild in dem Artikel ist auch schön, 100 Millionen für die Braunkohle von LEAG und 1,4 Millionen für Tesla. Aber Tesla ist jetzt böse?


----------



## seahawk (30. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Unverhältnismäßig absurd.


Welche andere deutsche Partei hat sonst so bewusst einen Krieg mit Russland gesucht?


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Waren  die Linken nicht immer die größten Putinversteher?
Bei anderen Despoten haben sie sich auch mit Kritik zurückgehalten.
Und jetzt sind sie gegen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Waren  die Linken nicht immer die größten Putinversteher?
> 
> Natürlich,


das waren/ sind immer die größten Russlandfreaks seit 1917


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Waren  die Linken nicht immer die größten Putinversteher?
> Bei anderen Despoten haben sie sich auch mit Kritik zurückgehalten.
> Und jetzt sind sie gegen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine.



Eigentlich sind die nur gegen Krieg, oder seine Ausweitung, was sehr vernünftig ist.
Herr Melnyk hat sich gestern auf dem Presseball, bei den Journalisten bedankt, für ihre tolle Unterstützung,  ohne die vieles nicht möglich wäre.
Ist das ihre "Aufgabe"?
Es sollte mehr "Putinversteher" und weniger " Flintenweiber" in der Politik geben, die unsere Interessen vertreten und nicht in den Atomblitz reiten  lassen...
Es ist kein Mobbing auf dem Schulhof.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es sollte mehr "Putinversteher" und weniger " Flintenweiber" in der Politik geben, die unsere Interessen vertreten und nicht in den Atomblitz reiten  lassen...


Wohin der Kuschelkurs mit Putin geführt hat sieht man ja aktuell in der Ukraine.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die nur gegen Krieg, oder seine Ausweitung, was sehr vernünftig ist.


Nö, die wollen den Kommunismus wieder,
eine klassenlose Gesellschaft,
in der alle gleich und froh sind.

Also kurz gesagt, die totale Kontrolle.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Am besten sind auch immer die, welche die Vorteile und Errungenschaften der Demokratie (aus) nutzen, aber mit einen völlig anderen System, was gescheitert ist, symphatisieren. 
Und wohin das führt sieht man ja. Wir stehen kurz vor dem 3. Weltkrieg.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wohin der Kuschelkurs mit Putin geführt hat sieht man ja aktuell in der Ukraine.



Seit wann werden Sanktionen ausgesprochen und für was?
Das ist " Kuscheln"?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, die wollen den Kommunismus wieder,
> eine klassenlose Gesellschaft,
> in der alle gleich und froh sind.
> 
> Also kurz gesagt, die totale Kontrolle.



Was hat das mit Russland zu tun? Das sich eine Gesellschaft entwickeln sollte und auf eine höhere,  soziale Stufe klettert, müßte Konsens sein ?
Was ist daran " belustigend"?
Die Kontrolle haben wir ja wenigstens schon erreicht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten sind auch immer die, welche die Vorteile und Errungenschaften der Demokratie (aus) nutzen, aber mit einen völlig anderen System, was gescheitert ist, symphatisieren.
> Und wohin das führt sieht man ja. Wir stehen kurz vor dem 3. Weltkrieg.



Demokratie?
Früher hat die Ankündigung nicht wählen zu gehen, kommunale Behörden zur Aktivität getrieben.
Heute ist es egal. Demokratie bedeutet mehr als auf der Straße demonstrieren zu dürfen, ohne etwas ändern zu können.
Übrigens wurde kein WK durch "Linke" ausgelöst, oder provoziert


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Heute ist es egal. Demokratie bedeutet mehr als auf der Straße demonstrieren zu dürfen, ohne etwas ändern zu können.


Ja und woanders werden sie niedergeknüppelt und lebenslang ins Arbeitslager gesperrt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde kein WK durch "Linke" ausgelöst, oder provoziert


Zu linkes denken hat auf jeden Fall zum Krieg in der Ukraine geführt.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten sind auch immer die, welche die Vorteile und Errungenschaften der Demokratie (aus) nutzen, aber mit einen völlig anderen System, was gescheitert ist, symphatisieren.
> Und wohin das führt sieht man ja. Wir stehen kurz vor dem 3. Welt
> 
> Das kenne ich.



Das Problem ist das fehlende moralische Rückgrat,
Wendehälse gibt es überall


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und woanders werden sie niedergeknüppelt und lebenslang ins Arbeitslager gesperrt.
> 
> Zu linkes denken hat auf jeden Fall zum Krieg in der Ukraine geführt.



Könntest du da ein paar Quellen bringen?


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Könntest du da ein paar Quellen bringen?


Dafür braucht man keine Quellen wenn man die Politik der letztens 2-3 Jahrzehnte verfolgt hat.
Aber es ist nicht nur die Linkspartei daran Schuld auch andere Parteien.
Und Schröder kriecht Putin weiter in seinen Ar***.
Der hat der SPD massiv geschadet und müßte aus der Partei austreten.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das fehlende moralische Rückgrat,
> Wendehälse gibt es überall



Stimmt.
Erst auf der einen Seite Nutznießer sein und danach alles verteufeln und hohe Posten ergattern. 
Den Vorwurf brauche ich mir nicht machen. Ich habe immer meine Standpunkte vertreten.
Ich treffe nur in beiden Systemen Menschen, die immer alles wissen und auf der richtigen Seite stehen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man keine Quellen wenn man die Politik der letztens 2-3 Jahrzehnte verfolgt hat.
> Aber es ist nicht nur die Linkspartei daran Schuld auch andere Parteien.
> Und Schröder kriecht Putin weiter in seinen Ar***.
> Der hat der SPD massiv geschadet und müßte aus der Partei austreten.



Ich durfte schon wegen mangelnder Quellen Pause machen...
Schon gut wenn man mal einfach Begauptungen fabriziert, ohne Beleg.
Die Linken, können aufgrund ihres Einfluß, am wenigsten Schuld sein.
Der Rest ist Unsinn.
NS2 ist ein Privatwirtdchaftliches Unternehmen,  mit hoher Betriligung der deutschen Wirtschaft. 
Meinst du unsere Wirtschaftsbosse sind dumm?
Die Versorgung mit billigen Rohstoffen und Energieträgern,  ist für uns sehr wichtig.
Fehlt das, wird es massiv unsere Wirtschaft schädigen.
Schröder hätte nie so einen Posten antreten dürfen,  kurz nach seinem ausscheiden, aber das gilt für Politiker allgemein. 
Was 6st aber zB mit Herrn Merz und einem Job bei Blackrock?
Ist er unabhängig?
Das sollte gesetzlich geregelt werden nebst Veröffentlichung der Lobbyverbindungen, Spenden usw.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Erst auf der einen Seite Nutznießer sein und danach alles verteufeln und hohe Posten ergattern.
> Den Vorwurf brauche ich mir nicht machen. Ich habe immer meine Standpunkte vertreten.
> Ich treffe nur in beiden Systemen Menschen, die immer alles wissen und auf der richtigen Seite stehen.


Mal auf der falschen Seite zu stehen,
ist doch keine Schande.
Man muß halt seinen Fehler eingestehen,
und daraus lernen.

Jedem sollte eine 2. Chance eingeräumt werden ...


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich durfte schon wegen mangelnder Quellen Pause machen...
> Schon gut wenn man mal einfach Begauptungen fabriziert, ohne Beleg.


Wieviele Belege soll ich denn hier posten? Wenn man etwas Beobachtungsgabe hat und Politik in den letzten Jahrzehnten verfolgt hat, sollte man das mitbekommen haben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Linken, können aufgrund ihres Einfluß, am wenigsten Schuld sein.


Von ihnen hat man aber selten Kritik an Dikaturen gesehen.

Linker Krampf mit Autokraten


Tschetan schrieb:


> NS2 ist ein Privatwirtdchaftliches Unternehmen,  mit hoher Betriligung der deutschen Wirtschaft.
> Meinst du unsere Wirtschaftsbosse sind dumm?
> Die Versorgung mit billigen Rohstoffen und Energieträgern,  ist für uns sehr wichtig.


Die Unabhängigkeit von Russland ist noch wichtiger.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was 6st aber zB mit Herrn Merz und einem Job bei Blackrock?
> Ist er unabhängig?


Das ist genauso ein Lobbyist.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sollte gesetzlich geregelt werden nebst Veröffentlichung der Lobbyverbindungen, Spenden usw.


Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mal auf der falschen Seite zu stehen,
> ist doch keine Schande.
> Man muß halt seinen Fehler eingestehen,
> und daraus lernen.
> ...



Warum " falsche" Seite ? Zuerst sollten wir als Nation  unsere eigenen Interessen wahren und das erkenne ich im Moment nicht.
Wenn wir überall gleiche Maßstäbe anlegen würden, wären wir am Ende, so aber leidet die Glaubwürdigkeit und das Vertrauen in unser Land und seine Regierung .


RyzA schrieb:


> Wieviele Belege soll ich denn hier posten? Wenn man etwas Beobachtungsgabe hat und Politik in den letzten Jahrzehnten verfolgt hat, sollte man das mitbekommen haben.



Ich sehe nur Sanktionen die zum überwiegenden Teil an den Haaren herangezogen sind und selbst wenn sie zutreffen nicht bei allen gelten.
Was ist mit Saudi Arabien, das nachweislich einen Oppositionellen in seiner türkischen Botschaft in Einzelteile zerlegt hat.
Reaktion?
Was ist mit der Türkei die Jahrelang in anderen Ländern herumstänkert und sich einmischt?
Dazu Oppositionelle in großer Zahl einkerkert?
Wir sollten in unserem Interesse ein unabhängiger, ernstzunehmender Vermittler sein.



RyzA schrieb:


> Von ihnen hat man aber selten Kritik an Dikaturen gesehen.



Ich finde es auch schwach das sie sich wenig für das soziale, Arbeitnehmerrechte und den Umgang mit der linken Opposition in Russland beschäftigen.
Das ist aber ein allgemeines Problem. Auch im Bundestag, finde ich die " Linke" sehr " unauffällig. Ich denke das die Aufnahme der ganzen " Träumer" aus dem Westen, nicht unbedingt eine Verbesserung war. Am Ende sind sie jetzt zu einem Ableger des neuen grünen Denkens geworden. 

Zur Demokratie.
Sicher ist es nicht gerade förderlich, wenn sich zB Frau Wagenknecht in Talkshows regelmäßig mit einer Überzahl an 
" Gegnern" auseinandersetzen darf.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die nur gegen Krieg, oder seine Ausweitung, was sehr vernünftig ist.


Die Linken haben auch  immer Fidel gratuliert und Kuba der gleiche Unterdrückerstaat wie Russland.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Linken haben auch  immer Fidel gratuliert und Kuba der gleiche Unterdrückerstaat wie Russland.



Meinst du wirklich, das sich Kuba nur durch Unterdrückung hält?
Welche leuchtenden Beispiele gibt es für Kubaner in Ihrer Region?
Haiti, Dominikanische Republik? 

Für mich sind Unterdrückerstaaten zB die, welche 15Tausend Menschen beim Bau von Sportstätten vernichten, oder Leute wegen ihrer sexellen Vorlieben köpfen, aber da haben wir ja wenig Berührungsängste ?









						WM in Katar: Wer Fußball liebt, darf über die toten Arbeiter nicht schweigen
					

Wer Fußball liebt, darf über die toten Arbeitsmigranten in Katar nicht schweigen. Die dort ausgetragene WM findet symbolisch auf deren Gräbern statt.




					www.spiegel.de
				




War da nicht der Herr Habeck?









						„Er macht den Bückling“: Ein Foto von Robert Habecks Besuch in Katar sorgt für Spott im Netz
					

Wirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck löst mit seinem Besuch in Katar heftige Reaktionen aus. Er wird unter anderem als „Bückling“ beschimpft.




					www.merkur.de
				




Unsere Bundesregierung verneigt sich vor " Massenmördern"? 

Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich den Ollen Fidel, geradezu harmlos.









						Todesstrafe in Katar: Lesben- & Schwulenverband attackiert DFB
					

Klare Forderung des Verbands der Lesben und Schwulen bezüglich der Fußball-WM 2022 in Katar. Der DFB und die Gesellschaft sollen sich endlich deutlich positionieren.




					www.express.de
				




Was macht unsere Bundesregierung?

Gilt übrigens auch für Saudi Arabien, was dazu einen Völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg im Jemen führt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2022)

Wer sich auch schon darüber geärgert hat, da bei ähnlichen Produkten der Grundpreis mal pro 100g und anderen daneben pro 1 kg war, kann sich ab Ende Mai freuen.

Ab 28.05.2022 tritt ein neues Gesetz zum Verbraucherschutz in Kraft.








						Das ändert sich im Mai: Steuererklärung, Gasversorgung, Carsharing | MDR.DE
					

Angebote auf Online-Plattformen sollen für Verbraucher transparenter werden. Ein großer Carsharing-Anbieter zieht die Preise an. Und die Frist zur Abgabe der Steuererklärung läuft für viele im Mai ab.




					www.mdr.de
				




Grundpreise auf Verpackungen von Waren sollen ab dem 28. Mai 2022 einheitlich angegeben werden, und zwar mit den Bezugsgrößen ein Kilogramm und ein Liter als Mengeneinheit.

Bei Rabattaktionen muss zudem der niedrigste Preis des Produktes angegeben werden, der innerhalb der letzten 30 Tage vor der Vergünstigung galt. Somit soll verhindert werden, dass Preise zuvor künstlich erhöht wurden, um dann mit großen Rabatten zu werben.

Zusätzlich gibt es Verschärfungen bei betrügerischen Geschäften an der Haustür oder auf Kaffeefahrten.









						Gesetz stärkt Verbraucherschutz beim Online-Handel
					

Für Verbraucher wird die Transparenz im Online-Handel weiter verbessert.




					www.bundesregierung.de
				







seahawk schrieb:


> Der K(r)ampf findet aber leider meist eher in den Fraktionen statt.



Und da ist gerade bei der Linken viel  zu diskutieren.








						Sexismus-Vorwurf auch bei Linken im Bundestag
					

Nach den Vorwürfen sexueller Übergriffe im Landesverband der Linken in Hessen beklagt die Abgeordnete Renner auch Probleme innerhalb der Bundestagsfraktion. Es herrsche ein "Grundklima, das auch übergriffiges Verhalten beflügelt".




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Da braucht es dringend eine Erneuerung des Personals.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für mich sind Unterdrückerstaaten zB die, welche 15Tausend Menschen beim Bau von Sportstätten vernichten, oder Leute wegen ihrer sexellen Vorlieben köpfen, aber da haben wir ja wenig Berührungsängste ?


Lenkst du wie immer von Fakten ab oder was soll das?


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher ist es nicht gerade förderlich, wenn sich zB Frau Wagenknecht in Talkshows regelmäßig mit einer Überzahl an
> " Gegnern" auseinandersetzen darf.



Ja. Die sollte man nach ihrem Schwenk zur AfD/Querdenkern gar nicht mehr anladen.
Besser jemanden vernüftigen wie Gysi. Wobei der auch langsam mal über Rente nachdenken sollte.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Besser jemanden vernüftigen wie Gysi. Wobei der auch langsam mal über Rente nachdenken sollte.


Den Stoiber hatte ich letztens auch wo gesehen und der hat ja gar nichts mehr zu melden.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lenkst du wie immer von Fakten ab oder was soll das?



Hast du nicht Kuba angeführt?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du nicht Kuba angeführt?


Ja, Kuba als Diktatur, das von den Linken auch gerne hofiert wird. 
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Linken Katar super finden.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja. Die sollte man nach ihrem Schwenk zur AfD/Querdenkern gar nicht mehr anladen.
> Besser jemanden vernüftigen wie Gysi. Wobei der auch langsam mal über Rente nachdenken sollte.



Phu, gerade die haben darüber geheult, daß sie " rechts blinkt" und " links abbiegt".
Klar, sollte man diese Stimme auch zum verschweigen bringen.
So läuft Demokratie?


Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Kuba als Diktatur, das von den Linken auch gerne hofiert wird.
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die Linken Katar super finden.



Na da hast du etwas richtiges erkannt!
Würdest du Saudis und Katar als demokratischer bezeichnen?
Mein Standpunkt ist aber das man alle gleich behandeln sollte, um glaubwürdig zu sein.
Ist das nicht wichtig für ein Land und seine Regierung?


----------



## Poulton (30. April 2022)

Wenn man es mit Menschenrechten wirklich ernst meinen würde, dürfte man mit einem Großteil der Welt keinen Handel treiben und engere Kontakte haben. Also auch mit Ländern wie den USA, China, Vietnam, ...


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Na da hast du etwas richtiges erkannt!
> Würdest du Saudis und Katar als demokratischer bezeichnen?
> Mein Standpunkt ist aber das man alle gleich behandeln sollte, um glaubwürdig zu sein.
> Ist das nicht wichtig für ein Land und seine Regierung?


Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
Die Linken hofieren gerne ehemalige "kommunistische" Staaten, obwohl das alles Diktaturen sind. Wenn man also als Linker konsequent sein will, muss man von allen Diktaturen Abstand halten.

Und seit wann kümmert sich der Kapitalismus um Menschenrechte?
Profit ist immer wichtig und wenn VW sagt, dass uns die Uiguren egal sind, weil man in China Autos verkaufen will, dann kuscht der Wirtschaftsminister und der Ministerchef aus Niedersachsen rollt seinen Teppich aus.
Warum wohl labert der Grüne Kretschmann in BW gequirlte Kotze, wenn es um den Autostandort BW geht


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Linken hofieren gerne ehemalige "kommunistische" Staaten, obwohl das alles Diktaturen sind.


Welche denn ?
Vor Kriege  warnen, auf Missstände hinweisen ist doch nicht falsch?
Was ist daran " hofieren", wenn ein Linker wie Hunko in die Ostukraine reist, sich die Zustände dort anschaut und
seinen Standpunkt vertritt?
Sollte das Frau Baerbock nicht auch tun?
Ist es nicht wichtig beide Seiten zu sehen zu hören und dann Entscheidungen zu treffen?

Mit welchem Recht sanktionieren wir Kuba immer noch?









						Embargo gegen Kuba bleibt bestehen | DW | 28.06.2021
					

Eine überwältigende Mehrheit der UN-Generalversammlung hat letzte Woche die seit 1962 bestehende Blockade der Vereinigten Staaten gegen Kuba verurteilt. Nur die USA und Israel stimmten - wie immer - dagegen.




					www.dw.com
				



Wünschen wir Kuba Verhältnisse wie in Haiti?


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man es mit Menschenrechten wirklich ernst meinen würde, dürfte man mit einem Großteil der Welt keinen Handel treiben und engere Kontakte haben. Also auch mit Ländern wie den USA, China, Vietnam, ...


Dann würde Deutschland seine Wirtschaft komplett ruinieren. Die USA und China sind Deutschlands wichtigste Handelspartner.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann würde Deutschland seine Wirtschaft komplett ruinieren. Die USA und China sind Deutschlands wichtigste Handelspartner.



Sind wir doch gerade dabei.
Jetzt steigen die Zinsen und was denkst du wie es weiter geht?
Warum wohl ist der Christian so still? Dann kaufen wir und Europa massenweise Waffen in den USA, wodurch unsere Handelsbilanz leidet und der Euro im Wert fällt.
Wer soll auch in eine Währung investieren, wenn das Geld plötzlich futsch ist?
Der Süden wird mit den höheren Zinsen in eine richtige Krise rutschen.
Dazu steigende Preise bei Rohstoffen, Baumaterialien usw.
Ich sehe dem Herbst mit Bangen entgegen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Wenn man aus den Handel mit den USA und China aussteigen würde, dann wäre das eine Katastrophe und weitaus schlimmer. Wir im - und exportieren dort viel. Das würde Millionen Arbeitsplätze kosten. Und unsere Wirtschaft für immer ruinieren. Wohlstand für viele könnte man sich dann abschminken.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man aus den Handel mit den USA und China aussteigen würde, dann wäre das eine Katastrophe und weitaus schlimmer. Wir im - und exportieren dort viel. Das würde Millionen Arbeitsplätze kosten. Und unsere Wirtschaft für immer ruinieren. Wohlstand für viele könnte man sich dann abschminken.



Wir werden jetzt teures Frakkinggas kaufen, teurere Rohstoffe verarbeiten, werden unsere Ptodukte sehr Konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir werden jetzt teures Frakkinggas kaufen, teurere Rohstoffe verarbeiten und


Ja und? Dann ist das halt so.
Die Welt hat sich geändert.
Aber immer noch deutlich besser als die Handelsbeziehungen zu den USA und China abzubrechen.
Was ohnehin eine absurde Forderung ist.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und? Dann ist das halt so.
> Die Welt hat sich geändert.
> Aber immer noch deutlich besser als die Handelsbeziehungen zu den USA und China abzubrechen.
> Was ohnehin eine absurde Forderung ist.


Stimmt, aber irgendwann ist der Krieg auch vorbei?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber irgendwann ist der Krieg auch vorbei?


Irgendwann ist er vorbei. Die Frage ist halt, auf was man sich einigen wird.
Je länger die Ukraine stand hält, desto mehr muss Russland bluten.


----------



## Tschetan (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist er vorbei. Die Frage ist halt, auf was man sich einigen wird.
> Je länger die Ukraine stand hält, desto mehr muss Russland bluten.



Ich glaube du hast etwas verwechselt?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast etwas verwechselt?


Nö, Wie soll Russland etwas fordern wollen, wenn sie nichts halten können?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2022)

Was zum schmunzeln am Wochenende:
Fast hätte die Partei eine Bierpreisbremse in Schwäbisch Hall durchgesetzt: 








						Schwäbisch Hall: Gemeinderat beschließt Bierpreisbremse
					

Der Vorschlag war zunächst wohl allenfalls halb ernst gemeint – doch dann fand sich dafür überraschend eine Mehrheit im Gemeinderat von Schwäbisch Hall. Trotzdem konnten die Bürger nur kurz auf billiges Bier hoffen.




					www.spiegel.de
				



Vielleicht doch ein Argument die bei der nächsten Landtagswahl zu berücksichtigen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> In jedem Klischee steckt ein Fünkchen Wahrheit.



Na dann verweise ich an der Stelle mal auf das Klischee zur Intelligenz von Leuten, die denken, ein blöder Spruch würde witzig werden, wenn er nur rassistisch genug ist...




Eckism schrieb:


> Guck doch die Bärbock an...großfressig soll jeder nur Zug, Bus und Fahrrad fahren, weil das Loservolk ja eh Zeit ohne Ende hat, Prinzessin A.B. (die im übrigen Flugzeuge hasst"e") tingelt nur noch mitn Flieger hin und her.



Innerhalb von Europas wurde schon häufiger darüber berichtet, dass sie den Zug genommen hat. Außerhalb ist das halt nicht nur von den Entfernungen, sondern auch schlichtweg von Angebot, Ausbau und Sicherheit unmöglich. Dabei auch beachten, dass Außenminister oft mehrere Termine zu einer Reise bündeln: Natürlich ist es nicht nötig, einen Flieger nach Brüssel zu nehmen. Aber wenn man der EU direkt weiter in die USA muss, bringt es nichts, mit dem Zug nach Belgien zu fahren und den Airbus hinterherfliegen zu lassen. (Was nicht heißt, dass man nichtmal kleinere Flugzeuge verwenden könnte. Ich seh zwar ein, dass "ein Büro dabei haben" wichtig ist und dass die Entourage oft aus mehreren Dutzen Leuten besteht, aber geflogen wird ja praktisch ausschließlich mit Mustern, die für 200+ Leute konstruiert wurden.)




Eckism schrieb:


> Klar gehts, dann muss sie sich eben anpassen und ihre Termine so legen, das es passt...ihr Lebenszeit ist schließlich keine Sekunde kostbarer als die Lebenszeit eines anderen.



Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, lag mein monatliches Gehalt deutlich unter dem eines Außenministers.




seahawk schrieb:


> Welche Wahl hat man, wenn heute nur noch die Parteien am  linken und rechten Rand keine Kriegspolitik unterstützen? Die anderen sind ja alle gewillt Europa in den Atomkrieg zu führen.



Sind z.B. die Violetten jetzt linksextrem, rechtextrem oder Atomkriegfans? Oder verbreitest du mal wieder populistischen Schwachsinn?


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich seh zwar ein, dass "ein Büro dabei haben" wichtig ist und dass die Entourage oft aus mehreren Dutzen Leuten besteht, aber geflogen wird ja praktisch ausschließlich mit Mustern, die für 200+ Leute konstruiert wurden.)



Du solltest da nicht nur auf die Airforce One schauen.
Deutschland hat deutlich kleiner Maschinen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2022)

Das kleinste, was man typischerweise in den Nachrichten sieht, ist die A310. Meist aber eher 320 und Merkel hat auch gerne die 340 genommen. Dass sich ein Kanzler oder ein Minister in einer Bombardier rumfliegen lässt, die die Bundeswehr ja durchaus auch hat (nur nicht mit VIP-Ausstattung) habe ich dagegen noch nicht gesehen.

Die VC-25A basiert übrigens auf einem Modell für 350-550 Passagiere und ich habe nicht ohne Grund "200+" geschrieben.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2022)

EU-Wahlrechtsreform: Comeback der Spitzenkandidaten?
					

Das EU-Parlament will die Europawahlen fairer und geschlechtergerechter machen und mehr Bürgermitbestimmung ermöglichen. Dazu bräuchte es eine Wahlrechtsreform - und bei der reden die Mitgliedsstaatean maßgeblich mit. Von J. Mayr.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Interessantes Konzept


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Jetzt geht es den Andreas "Andi" Scheuer hoffentlich so richtig an den Kragen: 

Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen Ex-Verkehrsminister Scheuer


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es den Andreas "Andi" Scheuer hoffentlich so richtig an den Kragen:
> 
> Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen Ex-Verkehrsminister Scheuer


Wird aber nichts bei rauskommen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Ich habe heute das erste mal in meinem Leben die Grünen gewählt. Beide Stimmen.  
Aus unseren Kreis der Kandidat, dass ist der Sohn vom ehemaligen Vermieter meiner Frau.
Ein sehr engagierter junger Mann welche auch in der Gewerkschaft tätig ist.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Russland zu tun? Das sich eine Gesellschaft entwickeln sollte und auf eine höhere,  soziale Stufe klettert, müßte Konsens sein ?
> Was ist daran " belustigend"?
> Die Kontrolle haben wir ja wenigstens schon erreicht.
> 
> Wer hat denn diesen kommunistischen Bazillus in die Welt entlassen?


----------



## Tschetan (7. Mai 2022)

Hmm, " Kommunistischer Bazillus" ?
Meinst du unsere derzeitige Gesellschaftsform ist für ewig? Die soziale Marktwirtschaft der späten 80er, war eigentlich ein guter Anfang, ist aber schon lange dem Gewinnstreben geopfert worden.
Leider macht unsere Regierung nicht den Eindruck dies korrigieren zu wollen und ich vermute das weitere Runden des Sozialabbaus kommen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524308154959474688

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der war auf Platz 3 hinter Le Pen für die Wahl zum französischen Präsidenten!

Zum Glück haben solche Menschen bei uns selbst bei der Linken kaum einen Platz, das ist ja Wagenknecht^10.


----------



## Tschetan (12. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avtmxgsVux8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  ja, die Frau Wagenknecht ist wesentlich klüger


----------



## Tschetan (12. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 Wobei es interessant ist, das es kein Referendum gab.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei es interessant ist, das es kein Referendum gab.


Repräsentative Demokratie...


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

> Der Bundeskanzler hat die Union für den schlechten Zustand der Bundeswehr verantwortlich gemacht. "Die schlechte Zeit für die Bundeswehr begann unter Guttenberg, Schäuble und Merkel", sagte Scholz dem Nachrichtenportal t-online laut Mitteilung. "Diese drei Politiker haben einen radikalen Sparkurs für die Bundeswehr beschlossen." Dies sei "absolut falsch" gewesen.
> 
> Scholz bezog sich mit seinen Äußerungen auf Ex-Bundesverteidigungsminister Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg (CSU), den früheren Bundesfinanzminister Wolfgang Schäuble und Altkanzlerin Angela Merkel (beide CDU). Besser sei es erst geworden, "als die SPD ab 2013 wieder in der Regierung war", fügte Scholz hinzu. "Und richtig gut wurde es von 2018 an, als im Finanzministerium wieder ein Sozialdemokrat saß."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Olaf Scholz macht Union für schlechten Zustand der Bundeswehr verantwortlich

Selbstkritik ist bei Olaf Scholz selten.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2022)

Man muss einfach sagen, ja die SPD hat auch Schuld, aber wenn die Union wieder versucht alles auf die SPD zu schieben muss man sie fragen: 2009 bis 2013?


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2022)

Man sollte bei der Union, allen vorran Bundesheimathorst, und auch bei der SPD mal nachklopfen, wer auf die grandiose Idee gekommen ist, den Zensus bei Cloudflare zu hosten.








						Zensus 2022: Datenschutz-Probleme beim Online-Portal
					

Über die Website zensus2022.de erfasst Destatis sensible Bürgerdaten. Nun stellt sich heraus, dass ausgerechnet der US-Dienst Cloudflare eingebunden ist.




					www.heise.de
				



Schrems I und II und Artikel 44 scheinen da ja gekonnt ignoriert worden zu sein und der Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte wird eine Woche vor offiziellem Beginn des Zensus erst darauf aufmerksam. Mal wieder richtiges Neuland-Flair...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das erste mal in meinem Leben die Grünen gewählt. Beide Stimmen.



SH oder NRW?

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es in NRW für die FDP läuft. In SH konnten sie ja davon, dass die der Ampel lange Zeit die Richtung diktiert haben überhaupt nicht profitieren. 
Oder wurden sie sogar für das fehlende Tempolimit und die vergeigte Impfpflicht abgestraft? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei es interessant ist, das es kein Referendum gab.



Das fand mit den Füßen statt.
Millionen sind nach dem Mauerfall in den Westen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Man sollte bei der Union, allen vorran Bundesheimathorst, und auch bei der SPD mal nachklopfen, wer auf die grandiose Idee gekommen ist, den Zensus bei Cloudflare zu hosten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei man sich ja auf das Urteil des BVerfG von vor vielen Jahren berufen kann und da nicht mitmachen muss.
Es werden eh nur ein paar Leute stichprobenartig angeschrieben diesmal.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> SH oder NRW?


NRW  

Ich habe die Befürchtung das die CDU Morgen gewinnt. Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2022)

Für die aktuelle Regierung reicht es aber auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das fand mit den Füßen statt.
> Millionen sind nach dem Mauerfall in den Westen.



Wobei das 1989 nicht unsere Forderung war, aber vielleicht bin ich in der Gethsemanekirche damals eingeschlafen, als das Thema angesprochen wurde.
Zuerst ging es um Redefreiheit, Meinungsfreiheit, also das man sagen und schreiben darf, was man will.

Übrigens finde ich die Schuldzuweisungen in Bezug auf die Rüstung etwas überzogen. Unsere Armee hatte ganz andere Aufgaben und Anforderungsprofile, als sie scheinbar jetzt erwarten.
Gegen Ziegenhirten war es doch völlig ausreichend.


RyzA schrieb:


> NRW
> 
> Ich habe die Befürchtung das die CDU Morgen gewinnt. Aber mal abwarten.


Ist das nicht völlig egal? Worin unterscheiden sich denn die Parteien denn groß ?


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist das nicht völlig egal? Worin unterscheiden sich denn die Parteien denn groß ?


Guck dir mal die Wahlprogramme an. Dann weißt du es.

Natürlich kann man die auch nur umsetzen wenn man die richtigen Koalitionspartner hat.
Und wenn nicht gerade irgendwelche Krisen auftreten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe die Befürchtung das die CDU Morgen gewinnt. Aber mal abwarten.


Ist auch meine Vermutung.
Das Problem der NRW SPD ist ihre Nähe zur Kohleindustrie und deren Ausschweifungen..
Beide Parteien haben gestapelte Leichen im Keller und letztendlich ist es egal, wen du da wählst.
Die Frage ist, mit wem die koalieren werden.
Schwarz gelb ist wohl Geschichte.
Schwarz rot wird es sicher auch nicht geben.
Die Grünen können der entscheidende Faktor sein.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Wahlprogramme an. Dann weißt du es.
> 
> Natürlich kann man die auch nur umsetzen wenn man die richtigen Koalitionspartner hat.
> Und wenn nicht gerade irgendwelche Krisen auftreten.


Ich denke ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die sich damit beschäftigen, aber zwischen Programmen und ihrer Umsetzung klaffen gewaltige Lücken.
Wenn man das bisschen Öko wegnimmt, gibt es viel Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2022)

Die Grünen sind auch nur eine Partei für Leute aus der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse, die auch einen Herrn Lindner wählen würden, wenn der sich und der FDP einen grüneren Anstrich gibt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der war auf Platz 3 hinter Le Pen für die Wahl zum französischen Präsidenten!


Das gebrachte stammt von 2019. Abgesehen davon: Wenn man die Übersetzung davon liest, liest sich das für mich weniger das er die Wiedervereinigung als solche als Annexion bezeichnet, sondern das was im Nachgang passiert ist. Auch wenn der Begriff da unpassend ist. Feindliche Übernahme, Zerschlagung der ostdeutschen Wirtschaft, Ausschalten potentieller Konkurrenz (ein Kapitalist schlägt viele andere tot) und Deindustrialisierung sind da wohl die bessere Beschreibung.
Dazu kommt: Die Politik Deutschlands der vergangenen Jahrzehnte hat nun nicht gerade für Freudenstürme innerhalb der EU gesorgt. Angefangen bei der Agenda 2010, mit der Schaffung der Grundlagen für massives Lohndumping, Aushöhlen von Rechten von abhängig Beschäftigten und Schaffung des "größten und besten Niedriglohnsektors" und damit verbunden Ausübung massiven wirtschaftlichen Drucks auf andere Länder der EU bis hin zum Aufspielen als Zuchtmeister Europas, während der Krise ab 2008.

Was mir bei dem von dir verlinkten Twitter-Schreiberling auffällt: Wenn die viel beschworene bürgerliche Mitte mal wieder den gleichen Duktus wie die Protofaschisten der AfD pflegt... 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Kommunistischer Bazillus


Und in Sachsen gibt man mal wieder alles, um seinen Ruf als blau-brauner Hort gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind auch nur eine Partei für Leute aus der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse, die auch einen Herrn Lindner wählen würden, wenn der sich und der FDP einen grüneren Anstrich gibt.


Die Grünen sind die Partei, die derzeit die größte Weitsicht haben. In der klassischen Linken herrscht ja auch eher das Denken man müsse Benzinpreise enorm subventionieren anstatt mal die Energiewende zu schaffen.
Und wenn Deutschland die Energiewende nicht schafft haben wir dezent größere Probleme als einen Niedriglohnsektor.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Die Lösung lautet auch nicht Subvention von fossilen Kraftstoffen, sondern von Nahverkehr, Fahrradwegen und Elektromobilität.

Die Idee, dass größere Autos in der Stadt teurere Parkgebühren zahlen finde ich auch gut. Da überlegen sich vielleicht einige ob es wirklich der 5m SUV sein muss. 
Der Mercedes-Benz GLS liegt sogar über 5m.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Wahlprogramme an. Dann weißt du es.
> 
> Natürlich kann man die auch nur umsetzen wenn man die richtigen Koalitionspartner hat.
> Und wenn nicht gerade irgendwelche Krisen auftreten.


Oder wenn nicht gerade die Lobbyisten von Branche XYZ, RWE, die Bertelsmänner, die INSM oder der Osterhase einem wieder irgendwas ausreden, weil das voll gar keine gute Idee für den Standort wäre oder so.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

__





						Vertrauliches Gutachten: Laschets Regierung vernachlässigt Umweltkriminalität
					

Die Auflösung der Stabsstelle Umweltkriminalität war eine der umstrittensten Entscheidungen der schwarz-gelben Landesregierung. Gutachter des Landes ziehen in einem vertraulichen Bericht, der dem WDR-Magazin Westpol vorliegt, eine kritische Bilanz.




					www1.wdr.de
				




Zumindest mussten beide Umweltministerinnen zurücktreten.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind die Partei, die derzeit die größte Weitsicht haben.


Mit der gleichen Inbrunst mit der du einst die Junge Union verteidigt hast, als du in ihr Mitglied warst, verteidigst du jetzt die Grünen. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> In der klassischen Linken herrscht ja auch eher das Denken man müsse Benzinpreise enorm subventionieren anstatt mal die Energiewende zu schaffen.


Nein. Dort will man die Energiewende aber nicht mit marktkonformen Mitteln und auch nicht dadurch, dass sozial Schwache dadurch belastet werden.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dort will man die Energiewende aber nicht mit marktkonformen Mitteln und auch nicht dadurch, dass sozial Schwache dadurch belastet werden.


Was genau ist an dem Energiegeld der Grünen so FDP Style?

Btw 
Jede erfolgreiche Energiewende ist besser als ein Weiter So.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Energiegeld


Wie gnädig. 
Wer Umverteilung will, muss an die Einkommen, Schenkungen, Erbschaften und Vermögen ran. Steuern auf den Verbrauch, sei es nun die Mehrwertsteuer, Energiesteuer, ..., sind mit das Unsozialste was es gibt. Diejenigen die ohnehin viel haben, die stört es wenig und diejenigen die nur über geringe Einkommen verfügen oder gar komplett auf Transferleistungen angewiesen sind, werden dadurch überproportional stark belastet. Und wenn man den Energieverbrauch wirklich reduzieren will: Verbot von Kurzstreckenflügen, Verbot von SUV und Co, Verbot von Kreuzfahrten - auch den Veganen, Verbot von Neuansiedlung und im Zweifel Erweiterung von Unternehmen in ohnehin schon von massiven Wohnraummangel geplagten Städten, mit Hinweis darauf, dass es genug sterbende Gegenden mit entsprechenden Leerstand an Wohn- und Gewerbeimmobilien gibt, ...

Achja: Verbot von Außenwerbung, mindestens bestimmer Formen


> Was wir da vorne sehen, ein sogenanntes ‚Digital City Light Board‘ verbraucht jährlich etwa 45.000 Kilowattstunden. Zum Vergleich: Das ist fast so viel wie 30 Ein-Personen-Haushalte!“


https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/werbefreiheit-staedte-deutschland-100.html


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Man sollte Werbung generell deutlich einschränken. Auch die ungewollte im Netz, die gegen den Willen des Nutzers trotz Adblocker angezeigt wird.



Poulton schrieb:


> Steuern auf den Verbrauch, sei es nun die Mehrwertsteuer, Energiesteuer, ..., sind mit das Unsozialste was es gibt.



Die Abschaffung der Mehrwertsteuer auf Obst und Gemüse ist da ja schon ein guter Anfang. 
Stattdessen halt die Steuer auf ungesunde Lebensmittel erhöhen. 

Und bei Luxusartikeln wie Rolex etc. könnte man auch 30% MwSt nehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Steuern auf den Verbrauch, sei es nun die Mehrwertsteuer, Energiesteuer, ..., sind mit das Unsozialste was es gibt.


Dann schaffen wir Steuern auf Benzin, Strom und ja auch Fahrkarten ab.
Du weißt wozu das führen wird oder?

Zu nichts was wir ökologisch wollen können...


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Aktuell reicht es in NRW für Schwarz-Grün und Ampel.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

Reicht es nicht auch für Rot Grün wenn die FDP aus dem Parlament fliegt?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Aktuell FDP und AfD bei 5,5%
Also man kann noch hoffen, dass die AfD wie in SH rausfliegt.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

Ich seh grad Rot Grün wäre grad bei 99 Sitzen, wenn die FDP im Parlament drin ist.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Lösung lautet auch nicht Subvention von fossilen Kraftstoffen, sondern von Nahverkehr, Fahrradwegen und Elektromobilität.
> 
> Die Idee, dass größere Autos in der Stadt teurere Parkgebühren zahlen finde ich auch gut. Da überlegen sich vielleicht einige ob es wirklich der 5m SUV sein muss.
> Der Mercedes-Benz GLS liegt sogar über 5m.



Wen treffen aber diese ganze " Lösungen"? 
Meinst der SUV wird dann nicht mehr dort stehen? Am Ende bezahlen die kleinen Leute die Zeche, während der GLS vor der Villa subventioniert mit Strom betankt und als Firmenwagen genutzt wird.
Kommt nicht immer mit diesen sinnlosen Beispielen.
Am Ende wird diese Argumentation nur genutzt, damit man die Meinung lenken kann.
Sollen sie das 9 Euro Ticket dauerhaft beibehalten und es wird sehr leer, wenn natürlich die Verkehrsbetriebe den Andrang bewältigen können.
Nicht immer die Preise erhöhen, sondern den entgegengesetzten Weg gehen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Die "kleinen Leute" können sich gar kein Auto leisten.
Und wenn ist es auch kein SUV, sondern eher ein Kleinwagen.

Viele Leute sind in der Stadt komplett ohne Auto, weil sie Fahrrad und ÖPNV nutzen.
Und beides muss aufgrund der Klimakrise noch mehr genutzt werden.

In Berlin ist ja der Plan, die Autos komplett aus der Innenstadt zu verbannen.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann schaffen wir Steuern auf Benzin, Strom und ja auch Fahrkarten ab.
> Du weißt wozu das führen wird oder?



Yep, niedrigere Lebenshaltungskosten und damit auch ein höherer Lebensstandard für die normalerweise Leute,  die so schon immer auf ihr Feld schauen müssen.  Hartz4 Bezieher und Rentner gehören auch dazu.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die "kleinen Leute" können sich gar kein Auto leisten.



Schlimmer, müssen! Es gibt haufenweise Jobs, wo man auf ein Auto angewiesen sind

Und hört mit diesen SUVs auf!
Da gibt es ne riesen Spanne.
Oft sind das nur aufgeblasen PKWs.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Oft sind das nur aufgeblasen PKWs.



Die keiner braucht

Alleine schon aufgrund des Rohstoffmangels müssen die Autos wieder kleiner und leichter werden in den nächsten Jahren.

----

Das Problem sind nicht die Preise für Fahrkarten, sondern für die Mieten.









						Das Milliardengeschäft mit dem Boden
					

Es ist eines der drängendsten Themen unserer Zeit: bezahlbarer Wohnraum. Viele Menschen wollen sich vergrößern, kaufen oder bauen – doch das ist oft unbezahlbar, vor allem in den Städten.




					www.zdf.de
				




Dort muss schnellstens ein Preisdeckel für die Bodenpreise kommen.
2500€ / m² für unbebautes Bauland
2,5€ / m² für Ackerland

Anders wird man die Spekulanten und Heuschrecken nicht los.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu nichts was wir ökologisch wollen können...


Verbot von Verbrennungsmotoren ab Tag x.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die Preise für Fahrkarten, sondern für die Mieten.


Exakt.
Der ÖPNV ist meistens unfassbar billig für die Leute, die ansonsten kein Auto brauchen.


Poulton schrieb:


> Verbot von Verbrennungsmotoren ab Tag x.


Du meinst Verbot der Neuzulassung oder Fahrverbot?
Stell das bitte klar, damit ich entsprechend antworten kann.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du meinst Verbot der Neuzulassung oder Fahrverbot?
> Stell das bitte klar, damit ich entsprechend antworten kann.


Zeitlich gestaffelt beides.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Müssten aber so 15-20 Jahre dazwischen sein.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zeitlich gestaffelt beides.


Ja gut, dann hast du etwas das langfristig wirkt, aber erst spät anfängt zu wirken. Das ist schlecht für die Klimakrise.
Aber solange wir keine 100 Prozent EE haben Schaden uns in dem Sinne auch die Elektroautos enorm.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

Leider fliegt die AfD in NRW wohl nicht raus. Aber vielleicht die FDP.
Für rot-grün fehlt momentan 1 Sitz.
Dann wird es wohl schwarz-grün werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Lösung lautet auch nicht Subvention von fossilen Kraftstoffen, sondern von Nahverkehr, Fahrradwegen und Elektromobilität.


Gut, also alles wie bisher. Energie, besonders sprit, ist über alle maßen besteuert und zumindest der nahverkehr bzw. seit einiger zeit auch elektroautos sind hoch subventioniert. Damit hast du deinen willen doch schon.
Und das der öpnv so "teuer" ist... In meinen augen noch viel zu billig angesichts der ganzen angestellten die bezahlt sein wollen und da ja niemand für "wenig geld" arbeiten will, muß selbst ein busfahrer min. 2000€ netto im monat haben. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Wie gnädig.
> Wer Umverteilung will, muss an die Einkommen, S*chenkungen, Erbschaften und Vermögen* ran.


Na schönen dank auch. Wegen forderungen wie deinen geht hier alles vor die hunde weil nicht differenziert wird.
Beispiel erbschaften... Es gibt nicht nur harz4er mit wenig einkommen. Da gibt es durchaus auch welche die ländlich wohnen, einiges weniger als der durchschnitt verdienen und einen 3 oder 4-seit hof erben. Und ja, da ist der boden (meist viel baugrund) nicht bloß 1,50€/qm wert! Bei einer freigrenze von 400000€, die 1950 vieleicht mal ausreichend war, bist du ruckzuck drüber und danach wirds teuer. Was soll mann dann machen? Das eigene elternhaus verkaufen??? Und da bei einer neu-regelung sowieso nichts gescheites bei rum kommt, lassen wir es lieber wie es ist! (damit du mal siehst wie das jetzt gestaffelt ist link )
Beispiel vermögen... Wie soll man sich bei noch höherer besteuerung (min. 25% der erträge + kirchensteuer + soli ,wobei das risiko beim bürger liegt) ein vermögen aufbauen um im alter über die runden zu kommen? Eine zu erwartende rente ist ja nicht nennenswert und dann muß man erstmal bis dahin kommen! Kann sich ja nicht jeder im büro mit kaffee zulaufen lassen.  Außerdem will eigentum auch unterhalten sein, was dummer weise auch den wert erhält, oder schlimmer, steigert und geld kostet was man eigentlich für später braucht.

Von daher wäre es sinnvoller wenn
Erbschaftssteuer anheben, aber mit 1 mio freigrenze
Vermögenssteuer ja, aber 5 mio freigrenze (darüber max. 5% auf das eigentliche vermögen) und steuer auf erträge bis 5 mio vermögen max. 10% gesammt, darüber wie bisher.
So könnten diese 2 positionen halbwegs vertretbar sein, denn bis dahin kommt man als normalverdiener kaum und wer darüber ist den juckt es nicht.

Edit:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Dort muss schnellstens ein Preisdeckel für die Bodenpreise kommen.
> 2500€ / m² für unbebautes Bauland
> 2,5€ / m² für Ackerland


Es muß ein verbot geben akerland zu bauland um zu widmen. Alles andere wird spekulanten in dem bereich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du meinst Verbot der Neuzulassung oder Fahrverbot?
> Stell das bitte klar, damit ich entsprechend antworten kann.


Ich würde sagen von Neuzulassungen.
Die Autos, die es dann noch gibt, verschwinden eh mit der Zeit und die Autos, die es wert sind erhalten zu werden kann man eingrenzen.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ein Golf 3 demnächst ein Oldtimer wird, fang ich an zu lachen.
Hier braucht es eine individuelle Oldtimer Zulassung.
Ein 1965er Ford Mustang Fastback in perfektem Zustand? Sehr gerne.
Ein 1986 Opel Kadett E mit ´Roststellen? Nö, lieber nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> min. 25% der erträge + kirchensteuer + soli



Wer Kirchensteuer zahlt ist selbst Schuld. https://www.kirchenaustritt.de/

Soli ist doch für alle mit normalem Einkommen schon abgeschafft.
Die 25% Einkommensteuer wird auch erst über dem Freibetrag von 801€ fällig.
Was man aber mit normalen Zinsen heute eh nicht mehr erreichen kann, so niedrig wie die sind.

Vermögensteuer kann gerne über 1 Mio Euro bei 50% liegen.
1952 lag der Freibetrag gerade mal bei 5000 DM.








						Lastenausgleich 2024? Die Vermögensabgabe, die jeden Bürger betrifft
					

Was deutet auf einen neuen Lastenausgleich hin und was bedeutet eine solche Vermögensabgabe für Bargeld, Gold, Aktien, Kryptos, Immobilien?




					www.vorsorge-schafft-sicherheit.de


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein 1986 Opel Kadett E mit ´Roststellen? Nö, lieber nicht.


Mann muss schon heute die Zustandsnote 3 schaffen damit ein altes Auto Oldtimer werden darf.
Und nein, im Moment ist nicht absehbar dass die paar Alltagsoldies in irgend einer Form eine ernstzunehmende Umgehung der Abgasvorschriften für Neufahrzeuge darstellen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer Kirchensteuer zahlt ist selbst Schuld. https://www.kirchenaustritt.de/


Warum zahlt überhaupt noch einer Kirchensteuer?
Wieso treibt der Staat für eine Glaubensgemeinschaft Steuern ein?
Wieso zahlt der Staat für eine kirchliche Einrichtung, obwohl nicht mal das staatliche Arbeitsrecht gilt?


Olstyle schrieb:


> Mann muss schon heute die Zustandsnote 3 schaffen damit ein altes Auto Oldtimer werden darf.


Also eine Tüv Plakette bekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum zahlt überhaupt noch einer Kirchensteuer?
> Wieso treibt der Staat für eine Glaubensgemeinschaft Steuern ein?
> Wieso zahlt der Staat für eine kirchliche Einrichtung, obwohl nicht mal das staatliche Arbeitsrecht gilt?



Das ist eh nicht zu verstehen. Gerade auch in Bezug auf die Religionsfreiheit und Trennung von Staat und Religion.

Inbesondere da das Christentum gegen die Verfassung verstößt.








						Zweite Gutachterin wirft Pastor Latzel Verbreitung von Hass vor
					

Im Volksverhetzungs-Prozess gegen Olaf Latzel kam es zu einem Schlagabtausch über theologische Grundsatzfragen. Nach dem konservativen Alttestamentler Schwienhorst-Schönberger sprach die liberale Professorin Isolde Karle Klartext. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Auch da muss die Ampel nach über 100 Jahren endlich tätig werden:








						Staatsleistungen an die Kirche: Wen interessiert schon, was die Verfassung will
					

Seit fast einhundert Jahren gibt es einen Verfassungsauftrag, die Staatsleistungen an die Kirchen abzuschaffen. Die Politik hat das bislang lieber ignoriert und auch ein neuer Vorstoß der Linken wird wohl erfolglos bleiben. Der Staat wird dennoch nicht untergehen, wenn die Kirchen finanziell...




					www.lto.de
				











						Am GG vorbei: Hunderte Millionen für die Kirchen
					

Für Enteignungen vor über 200 Jahren zahlen die Bundesländer den Kirchen jährlich hunderte Millionen Euro. Das Grundgesetz wird dabei ignoriert.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die keiner braucht
> 
> Alleine schon aufgrund des Rohstoffmangels müssen die Autos wieder kleiner und leichter werden in den nächsten Jahren.
> 
> ...




Wenn  du den SUV 8 Jahre fährst, ist es ok. Ich fahre mit der 2020 Familienkutsche Outlander 10000km im Jahr. Mein 2004 CLK 1000km und ein Caddy 2004 für Arbeit rund 15000km+. Jetzt kommt ein neuer Caddy mit kleinem Motor.

Man sollte da vielleicht etwas drehen, das Autos einfach länger fahren und technische Geräte allgemein länger halten.
Das wäre nachhaltig. 

Als ob der Bodenpreis für hohe Mieten verantwortlich ist. Im Moment müsstest du die Materialpreise deckeln. 😆
Das würde übrigens die Eigentümer der neuen Häuser entlasten und ihre Rendite erhöhen.
Ich meine, warum redet man darüber und nicht über das deckeln der Mieten?
Nach einer Modernisierung wird vieles auf die Mieter umgelegt, aber nie wieder weggenommen?
Da wären einige Sachen einfach zu ändern.
Aber wer will das?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn  du den SUV 8 Jahre fährst, ist es ok. Ich fahre mit der 2020 Familienkutsche Outlander 10000km im Jahr. Mein 2004 CLK 1000km und ein Caddy 2004 für Arbeit rund 15000km+. Jetzt kommt ein neuer Caddy mit kleinem Motor.



Das du mit 3 Autos sehr privilegiert bist, merkst du aber schon noch??


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na schönen dank auch. Wegen forderungen wie deinen geht hier alles vor die hunde weil nicht differenziert wird.


Wo ist deine Differenzierung? 
Wir haben ein Haus geerbt und nichts bezahlt. 
Du meinst das Fahrpreise zu niedrig sind und der Busfahrer einen vernünftigen Lohn verdienen muß. 
Richtig!
Ich denke nur das ein Staat mit ordentlichen Einnahmen, solches besser händeln kann.
Warum nicht wichtige Bereiche in der Hand des Staates? Weniger Leasingwagen subventionieren und dafür den 
ÖPNV finanzieren.
Die Richtig betuchten erhöhen ihr Vermögen jedes Jahr, ohne etwas dafür tun zu müssen. Im letzten Jahr, trotz Corona , über 159Mrd.









						Geldvermögen der Deutschen steigt erneut auf Rekordhoch
					

Trotz gelockerter Corona-Maßnahmen und wieder geweckter Konsumlust werden die Deutschen im Schnitt immer reicher. Das Geldvermögen springt auf ein Rekordhoch. Eine große Rolle spielt dabei der Aktienmarkt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Da könnte man doch mal rangehen?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Das du mit 3 Autos sehr privilegiert bist, merkst du aber schon noch??


Hast du gelesen?
2 Autos von 2004...
Mein Caddy hat 260000km runter, nur ich sah nicht ein, mir etwas neues zu holen.  Der CLK bringt nicht viel und ich fahre ihn gerne im Sommer mal aus.
Der Outlander kam, weil wir 2 Pflefefälle bei den Eltern haben,  80+, die man nicht in einen CLK bekommt.😆
Es ist nicht immer wie es auf den ersten Blick ausschaut.
Deshalb bin ich nicht so für Absolutheiten,


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

Halt über eine Vermögenssteuer oben kappen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2022)

Hm, hat ein Haus geschenkt bekommen und drei Autos aber "die Anderen" sind reich? Ist das noch Wüst(" ich hab mein Haus ja auf das Grundstück gebaut wo schon das von meinen Eltern stand weil da war noch Platz") oder schon ("ich würde mich als Black-Rock Aufsichtsrat zur gehobenen Mittelschicht zählen") Merz?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

2 Jets sind halt weniger als 3 Autos.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hm, hat ein Haus geschenkt bekommen und drei Autos aber "die Anderen" sind reich? Ist das noch Wüst(" ich hab mein Haus ja auf das Grundstück gebaut wo schon das von meinen Eltern stand weil da war noch Platz") oder schon ("ich würde mich als Black-Rock Aufsichtsrat zur gehobenen Mittelschicht zählen") Merz?



Was kann ich dafür wenn die Schwiegermutter umkippt... ?
Hätte man etwas zahlen müssen, wäre es ok gewesen .
Ich beklagen mich übrigens nie über meine eigene Situation, obwohl ich einiges über die Kosten eines studierenden Sohnes referieren könnte.🤑
Übrigens hat das geerbte Haus in Brandenburg ursprünglich 15000 Ostmark im Jahr 1980 gekostet und meine 3 Raum Wohnung in Prenzlauer Berg 1990 lag bei 90 DDR Mark + 50 für Energie.
Kostet jetzt über 1200 Euro kalt. ( Funfact)

Bis jetzt wurde an meinem ehemaligen Wohnhaus in den 32 Jahren eine Klingelanlage und eine Zentralheizung eingebaut. Vorher waren es Gas Aussenwandheizer.
Das Haus wurde für 1,2 Mio von einer Immobilienfirma 1991 gekauft.
Was für eine Rendite!


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn du den SUV 8 Jahre fährst, ist es ok. Ich fahre mit der 2020 Familienkutsche Outlander 10000km im Jahr. Mein 2004 CLK 1000km und ein Caddy 2004 für Arbeit rund 15000km+. Jetzt kommt ein neuer Caddy mit kleinem Motor.


Herr Lindner, sind sie es?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer Kirchensteuer zahlt ist selbst Schuld. https://www.kirchenaustritt.de/


Ich denke halt nicht nur an mich. Und wenn du einen derberen unfall hast oder sonst irgendwie geistlichen beistand brauchst willst du den ja auch haben. Den bereich deckt aber die kirche ab und der pastor will halt auch bezahlt sein.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Soli ist doch für alle mit normalem Einkommen schon abgeschafft.
> Die 25% Einkommensteuer wird auch erst über dem Freibetrag von 801€ fällig.
> Was man aber mit normalen Zinsen heute eh nicht mehr erreichen kann, so niedrig wie die sind.


Ich habe von zins und spekulations-erträgen geredet. (auch irgendwo ein einkommen)
Ich bekomme am monatsende vom chef so wenig, das ich, nachdem ich meine kilometer und den ganzen rest abgesetzt habe, kaum noch einkommenssteuern bezahle. Deshalb bringt auch eine erhöhte kilometer-pauschale bei mir eigentlich nix.
Allerdings fände ich es besser, wenn die ganze absetzerei ein ende hätte und es abgestuft einfach feste steuersätze gäbe. Dann kann niemand mehr bescheißen und wir hätten die steuererklärung die auf einen bierdeckel passt. Außerdem spart man personal.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ein neuer Caddy mit kleinem Motor.


Mein rat: umbau auf autogas mit einplanen, CNG-modell oder, wenn verfügbar, als plugin-hybrid nehmen.
Mein caddy ist mittlerweile 6 jahre und muß noch min. 10 fahren. Sehe es aber eher, das das mein letztes auto ist.(dann hat der irgendwann mal ein "H" dran) Ich kann nicht nochmal 36k € oder mehr ausgeben und mein langer allrad ist einfach zu praktisch und noch ohne komplett-überwachung.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo ist deine Differenzierung?


Ein ganzes stück unterhalb des von dir zitierten satzes. Bei poulton laß sich das wie "Wir erhöhen alles mal pauschal"


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Haus geerbt und nichts bezahlt.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür wenn die Schwiegermutter umkippt... ?
> Hätte man etwas zahlen müssen, wäre es ok gewesen .


Damit hast du die erklärung gleich mit geliefert. Das ein DDR-eigenheim, was womöglich unsaniert ist, die 400k € im wert nicht übersteigt ist kaum verwunderlich. Jetzt hat aber nicht jeder so kleine grundstücke mit einem einzelnen, unsaniertem haus drauf in einer gottverlassenen gegend...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke nur das ein Staat mit ordentlichen Einnahmen, solches besser händeln kann.


Dafür hab ich zu wenig "schulden sind geil"-denken. Der staat hat in meinen augen erst ordentlich einnahmen, wenn die ganzen schulden weg sind und das schaffen wir mit der aktuellen denkweise nie. (alles völlig ineffizient hier!)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum nicht wichtige Bereiche in der Hand des Staates?


Weil das unbezahlbar wird. Wer soll denn die ganzen gut-verdiener beim staat durch füttern? Und dann haben die noch sonderrechte, vergünstigungen und müßten, wenn verbeamtet, in keine sozialkassen mehr einzahlen und können sich daraus bedienen. Das geht nicht!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Richtig betuchten erhöhen ihr Vermögen jedes Jahr, ohne etwas dafür tun zu müssen. Im letzten Jahr, trotz Corona , über 159Mrd.


Neidisch? Ich kann den leuten auch gönnen. Schließlich haben auch viele etwas dafür getan.
Nur wenn es wirklich übermäßig viel wird (in meinen augen 10 mio. aufwärts) Könnte man schon 5-10% steuern erheben. (die müssen das auch erwirtschaften können und es darf auch nicht soviel werden das sie abwandern)

Edit:


Poulton schrieb:


> Herr Lindner, sind sie es?


Eher nicht. Der würde einen kredit aufnehmen und zur V-klasse greifen. (ein wirklich schöner transporter der sich sehr gut fahren ließ-> hatte mal eine 2 tage zur probefahrt )


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Herr Lindner, sind sie es?


Ich würde dir ja gerne ein Bild meines Ollen Caddys zeigen. 😂
Hecktür, rechte Schiebetür, vorderer rechter Kotflügel, Hintere Stoßstange mit Trockenbauschrauben festgepinnt, darunter wie der Rest verbeult.
Vom Innenraum...
Aber noch 1 Jahr TÜV.
Das ist Nachhaltig! Stell dir vor was zwei neue Autos an Emissionen bei der Produktion erzeugt hätten!
Ist aber in Diskussionen heutzutage das Problem.
Aber Du !
Zersplittern, aufeinander hetzen . Gerade bei dir hätte ich andere Sprüche erwartet.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mein rat: umbau auf autogas mit einplanen, CNG-modell oder, wenn verfügbar, als plugin-hybrid nehmen.


Gebraucht mit TSI Motor. 
Vielleicht auch mein letzter. 😄


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich zu wenig "schulden sind geil"-denken. Der staat hat in meinen augen erst ordentlich einnahmen, wenn die ganzen schulden weg sind und das schaffen wir mit der aktuellen denkweise nie.


Wie soll er einnehmen ohne Steuern? Der Rest läßt sich organisieren. Outsourcing ist nicht billiger und wenn man dazu noch Löhne aufstocken darf.
Die aktuelle Denkweise kann das natürlich nicht ändern.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Neidisch? Ich kann den leuten auch gönnen. Schließlich haben auch viele etwas dafür getan.



Nee, ich bin nie neidisch,  aber sie verdienen nur ihr Geld, indem andere ausgebeutet werden. Geld regnet nicht vom Himmel. Je mehr einer gewinnt, umso mehr müssen andere verlieren.
ZB Mieten und der Staat sollte darauf achten das die Gewinne in vernünftigen Regionen bleiben.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zersplittern, aufeinander hetzen . Gerade bei dir hätte ich andere Sprüche erwartet.


Spaltung finde ich gut. Mein Kommunismus geht nur allein.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich denke halt nicht nur an mich. Und wenn du einen derberen unfall hast oder sonst irgendwie geistlichen beistand brauchst willst du den ja auch haben.



Wozu braucht man Beistand von irgendwelchen Kinderschändern? 
Danach hat man den Psychologen doch erst recht nötig.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Spaltung finde ich gut. Mein Kommunismus geht nur allein.



🙂 So hohe Ziele habe ich nicht.
Eine Entwicklung beim Bewusstsein, wie zum Thema Umwelt, würde mir schon reichen, aber da geht die gesellschaftliche Erziehung eher in Richtung des US Ideals.
Leider.
Gerade das Thema Umwelt, erfordert viel mehr Veränderungen, als sich ein Solarpanel auf das Dach zu schrauben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie gnädig.
> Wer Umverteilung will, muss an die Einkommen, Schenkungen, Erbschaften und Vermögen ran. Steuern auf den Verbrauch, sei es nun die Mehrwertsteuer, Energiesteuer, ..., sind mit das Unsozialste was es gibt.



Ach, Krankenkassenzusatzbeiträge, Amtsgebühren, Schulkosten, Rentenbeiträge, Kapitalertragssteuern, Tickets für ÖPV, Kultur, Sport, etc. sind sozialer?
Verbrauchssteuern mögen keine soziale Ausgleichsfunktion haben, aber wenigstens nehmen sie prozentual gleich viel bei arm und reich (woran sich auch letztere ausgiebig stören. Wenn auch auf anderem Niveau, weil Reiche ja alles auf anderem Niveau machen) und man kann durch Verhaltensanpassung (genau darum geht es nun einmal bei Lenkungswirkung) seine Last zu minimieren versuchen. Dagegen gibt es mehr als genug Abgaben, bei denen Reiche proportional weniger zahlen und/oder denen man nicht ausweichen kann. DAS ist unsozial.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die Preise für Fahrkarten, sondern für die Mieten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vollpreis bei der Bahn ist schon ziemlich teuer, da muss sich schon was ändern. Aber Mieten UND Sozialversicherungen sind tatsächlich das größere Problem im Vergleich zu Energie und Mobilität. Wenn ich mal aufaddiere was, ich für Krankenkasse, mal-keine-Rente-bekommen und wo-wohnen-dürfen ausgebe, dann dürfte der Liter 30 Euro kosten, ehe mich das Autofahren teurer kommt.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gut, also alles wie bisher. Energie, besonders sprit, ist über alle maßen besteuert und zumindest der nahverkehr bzw. seit einiger zeit auch elektroautos sind hoch subventioniert. Damit hast du deinen willen doch schon.



"Über alle Maßen besteuert"? Die Folgeschäden von Energie und Verkehr kosten die Allgemeinheit ein Vielfaches dessen, für was das Zeug verkauft und von sowas wie Verkehrsflächen brauchen wir gar nicht erst anzufangen. Kannst ja mal die Straßenflächen allein in deiner nächstgelegenen Innenstadt zusammenrechnen und mit den dortigen Grundstückspreisen abgleichen und dir überlegen, wieviele Generationen lang du eigentlich KFZ-Steuer zahlen musst, bevor du auch nur einmal in die Stadt fahren darfst.

ÖPNV dagegen ist vor allem eine Maßnahme, um genau diese Kosten einzusparen und da ein erheblicher Teil der Kosten fürs lokal lebende Personal draufgehen, fließt das Geld auch wieder direkt zu Kommune zurück.



> Beispiel erbschaften... Es gibt nicht nur harz4er mit wenig einkommen. Da gibt es durchaus auch welche die ländlich wohnen, einiges weniger als der durchschnitt verdienen und einen 3 oder 4-seit hof erben. Und ja, da ist der boden (meist viel baugrund) nicht bloß 1,50€/qm wert! Bei einer freigrenze von 400000€, die 1950 vieleicht mal ausreichend war, bist du ruckzuck drüber und danach wirds teuer. Was soll mann dann machen? Das eigene elternhaus verkaufen???



Wenn Immobilien in der Gegend tatsächlich was wert sind aka gesucht werden: Die Teile, die über den normalen Wohnbedarf hinausgehen vermieten.
Wenn da niemand Immobilien will, ist dagegen auch der Wert nicht allzu hoch. (Fehler bei der Wertermittlung sind natürlich zu vermeiden)

Davon abgesehen kannst du ein Familienhaus bis 200 m² Wohnfläche (und afaik beliebiger Grundstücksfläche) komplett steuerfrei vererben. Das bei noch größeren Gebäuden der HartzIVer einen Teil des Elternpalasts verkaufen muss, ist wohl definitiv nicht als Problem zu sehen. Sondern Sinn der Sache.



> Beispiel vermögen... Wie soll man sich bei noch höherer besteuerung (min. 25% der erträge + kirchensteuer + soli ,wobei das risiko beim bürger liegt) ein vermögen aufbauen um im alter über die runden zu kommen?



Gegenfrage: Wie soll man sich bei 1500 € Netto ein Vermögen aufbauen, um im Alter über die Runden zu kommen? 
Wichtiger wäre, dass der Staat endlich wieder in der Lage ist, eine ausreichende Lebensgrundlage im Alter sicherzustellen.



> Außerdem will eigentum auch unterhalten sein, was dummer weise auch den wert erhält, oder schlimmer, steigert und geld kostet was man eigentlich für später braucht.



Ich frage mich immer: Wenn Eigentum so eine Belastung ist, wieso will es eigentlich nie jemand abgeben?




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen von Neuzulassungen.



Ist auch Kacke für die paar Zwecke, wo es anders nicht sinnvoll geht und macht keinen Unterschied fürs Klima, wenn da, wo es geht, Alternativen verfügbar sind und Folgeschäden auch nur halbwegs eingepreist werden, sodass diese Alternativen günstiger sind.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich denke halt nicht nur an mich. Und wenn du einen derberen unfall hast oder sonst irgendwie geistlichen beistand brauchst willst du den ja auch haben.



Mir wäre n guter Arzt ehrlich gesagt wesentlich lieber...




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn  du den SUV 8 Jahre fährst, ist es ok.



Nö. Dann säuft der wegen seines Gewichts und seiner Stirnfläche in der Summe nur noch mehr.



> Man sollte da vielleicht etwas drehen, das Autos einfach länger fahren und technische Geräte allgemein länger halten.
> Das wäre nachhaltig.



Also mein letztes Auto war 22, als ich es verkauft habe. Und das habe ich in erster Linie gemacht, weil ich was anderes wollte - wenn der Käufer damit so umgeht wie ich und ein paar sich anbahnende Fahrwerksreparaturen (bei 220 Mm kaum vermeidbar/keine Frage der Bauweise) bezahlt, wird die Kiste sicherlich auch mit 30 noch unterwegs sein.
Und dabei auch nicht mehr verbrauchen, als ein neuer SUV. (um die 7,5 l E10)



> Als ob der Bodenpreis für hohe Mieten verantwortlich ist. Im Moment müsstest du die Materialpreise deckeln. 😆



Eigentümergewinnspanne + Lohnnebenkosten sind der wichtigste Faktor für Mietpreise. Die Kosten für Baumaterial explodieren im Moment zwar ebenfalls, aber die Lebensdauer einer Immobilie betrachtet ist das trotzdem nicht viel. Die Handwerker, die du für den Bau und die Instandhaltung zahlen musst, sind viel teurer. Aber nicht weil Handwerker ein Bonzendasein führen (auch wenn einige mittlerweile tatsächlich gut verdienen), sondern weil von dem Geld der Großteil direkt an den Staat geht.



> Ich meine, warum redet man darüber und nicht über da deckeln der Mieten?



Letzteres ist populistischer/kann man den Wählern leichter verkaufen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du gelesen?
> 2 Autos von 2004...



Das macht den Unterhalt auch nicht unbedingt billiger. Und ein Auto wird komplett als Spaßgerät betrieben. Haus + teures Hobby = Privilegiert.



> Der Outlander kam, weil wir 2 Pflefefälle bei den Eltern haben,  80+, die man nicht in einen CLK bekommt.😆



Und auch nicht in einen Caddy? Einen Golf? Oder irgendwas anderes, das weniger als 1,5 Tonnen wiegt / weniger als 2,6 m² Stirnfläche hat / weniger als 8-10 l (Benzin-Diesel) schluckt?




Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist Nachhaltig! Stell dir vor was zwei neue Autos an Emissionen bei der Produktion erzeugt hätten!



Wieso zwei? Um einen Caddy zu ersetzen, braucht man wohl nur ein Fahrzeug. Und dessen Bau hätte sicherlich weniger Emissionen benötigt, als der Betrieb deines Caddys. Möglicherweise sogar weniger als der Differenz zwischen dem Betrieb des Caddys und dem Betrieb eines Ersatzes, aber da muss man im Einzelfall gucken - VW hatte ein paar gar nicht mal so schlechte Designs im Sortiment und der Caddy hat ein gutes Verhältnis aus Verbrauch und Raumangebot; also gar nicht so leicht zu unterbieten WENN man den Platz tatsächlich braucht.
Aber wir können ja mal noch den CLK mit reinrechnen...


----------



## Tschetan (16. Mai 2022)

Phu, was hier so alles " privilegiert" gilt. War das nicht ei mal in dieser Bundesrepublik die " Verheißung"?
Ein "dreckiger" Caddy für Arbeit und ein nicht verkauftes  altes Familienauto für die Frau zum einkaufen, sind also schon kritikwürdig?

Während Jahrzehntelange hohe Gewinne für Vermietungen und das Verlangen dies zu deckel, bzw höher zu besteuern, populistisch sind?
Sry, das ist Umverteilung von unten nach oben. Übrigens sind die Ausgebeuteten über die Verbrauchssteuer auch noch an der Förderung dieser Gewinne beteiligt, indem wir sie steuerlich fördern.
Beispiel ist das oft mit diesen Firmen wenig Gewinne gemacht werden, weil davon neue Häuser gekauft,modernisiert und teuer vermietet werden.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

Ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen:



> 20:04 Uhr
> Erdogan sieht NATO-Beitritt Finnlands und Schwedens weiter kritisch​
> Der türkische Präsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan hat sich trotz Bemühungen um eine Einigung vonseiten des Verteidigungsbündnisses erneut kritisch zu einem möglichen NATO-Beitritt Finnlands und Schwedens geäußert. Man könne nicht einem Beitritt von Ländern zustimmen, die Sanktionen gegen die Türkei verhängten, sagte Erdogan in Ankara. Er warf beiden Ländern erneut die Unterstützung von "Terrororganisationen" wie etwa der verbotenen kurdischen Arbeiterpartei PKK vor.
> 
> Erdogan sagte mit Blick auf den Besuch einer finnischen und schwedischen Delegation in der Türkei, sie sollten sich erst gar nicht bemühen. "Werden sie kommen, um uns zu überzeugen? Wenn ja, nichts für ungut, sie sollten sich nicht abmühen", sagte er. Der türkische Präsident hatte bereits vergangene Woche mit ablehnenden Äußerungen zu einem möglichen NATO-Beitritt von Finnland und Schweden für Unruhe im Bündnis gesorgt und gesagt, skandinavische Länder seien geradezu "Gasthäuser für Terrororganisationen".


Jetzt macht Erdogan "Faxen".  Das finde ich gar nicht gut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Über alle Maßen besteuert"? Die Folgeschäden von Energie und Verkehr kosten die Allgemeinheit ein Vielfaches dessen, für was das Zeug verkauft und von sowas wie Verkehrsflächen brauchen wir gar nicht erst anzufangen.


Na wenn du so rechnest... Die mieten und preise für`s bauen bzw. land kaufen sind auch viel zu niedrig. Die folgekosten der beton- und stahlherstellung, umweltverschmutzung durch bau-chemie, des versiegelns der landschaft, des herstellens von geh- und radwegen sind ein vielfaches höher wie derzeit die preise wiederspiegeln. Das muß also, im interesse folgender generationen, noch drastisch steigen, damit zukünftig nur noch mit holz, naturstein bzw. lehm gebaut und nicht so viel fläche versiegelt wird. (stichwort hochwasser, aufheizung in innenstädten, plastik-müll usw.)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal die Straßenflächen allein in deiner nächstgelegenen Innenstadt zusammenrechnen und mit den dortigen Grundstückspreisen abgleichen und dir überlegen, wieviele Generationen lang du eigentlich KFZ-Steuer zahlen musst, bevor du auch nur einmal in die Stadt fahren darfst.


Die flächen werden aber von allen genutzt. Von mir aus kannst du aber sämmtlichen asphalt und fahrbahnbeton in deutschland verbieten. Mir sind feldwege sowieso lieber. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ÖPNV dagegen ist vor allem eine Maßnahme, um genau diese Kosten einzusparen und da ein erheblicher Teil der Kosten fürs lokal lebende Personal draufgehen, fließt das Geld auch wieder direkt zu Kommune zurück.


Da fließt kein geld zurück, weil die busfahrer auch gerne mal 20-30km zur arbeit fahren. Und ob ein (fast) leer herum fahrender bus umweltfreundlicher ist wie ein einzelnes auto, weiß ich auch noch nicht. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Immobilien in der Gegend tatsächlich was wert sind aka gesucht werden: Die Teile, die über den normalen Wohnbedarf hinausgehen vermieten.


Du solltest vieleicht mal etwas weiter schauen als nur bis zur nächsten hauswand. Es gibt durchaus gebäude-typen die nicht als wohnhaus gedacht sind und deren lagerfläche durchaus noch gebraucht wird. Und ja, schlafen im heu ist bei städtern anscheinend beliebt, auch wenn ich nicht weiß warum. 
Ansonsten benötigt man, zum erhalt eines (recht alten) hauses auch noch eine kleine werkstatt und werkzeug. Kann ja nicht wegen jedem furz einen handwerker holen...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn da niemand Immobilien will, ist dagegen auch der Wert nicht allzu hoch. (Fehler bei der Wertermittlung sind natürlich zu vermeiden)


Ich glaube jetzt fängst du von sachen an, deren sachverhalt du nicht kennst und von denen du nichts verstehst. Ich diskutiere das aber auch nicht aus, das geht hier schlicht zu weit.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen kannst du ein Familienhaus bis 200 m² Wohnfläche (und afaik beliebiger Grundstücksfläche) komplett steuerfrei vererben.


Zugegeben, steuern sind nicht mein resort, aber wenn grundstück, gebäude und was sonst so dazu gehört, steuerlich als geldwert gesehen werden wird es für meine verhältnisse teuer. (ich schließe aber nicht aus, das 100k oder 200k € für dich nur peanuts sind und aus der portokasse bezahlt würden)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie soll man sich bei 1500 € Netto ein Vermögen aufbauen, um im Alter über die Runden zu kommen?


Das kann ich dir sagen wenn ich rentner bin.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt macht Erdogan "Faxen".


Dann machen wir einfach nen Tausch. 
*Türkei raus* 
und Finnland und Schweden rein...

Eine Regierung, die nach wie vor die Menschenrechte verletzt und einschränkt hat in der NATO mMn. nichts zu suchen


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2022)

Chat-Überwachung stoppen
					

Messenger-Chats überwachen, massenweise und ohne Anlass — das plant die EU. Wir müssen das verhindern! Unterzeichne den Appell.




					aktion.campact.de


----------



## Poulton (16. Mai 2022)

Man könnte noch einen anderen Grund anbringen: Black Metal Bands per 1 Million Inhabitants


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das muß also, im interesse folgender generationen, noch drastisch steigen, damit zukünftig nur noch mit holz, naturstein bzw. lehm gebaut und nicht so viel fläche versiegelt wird. (stichwort hochwasser, aufheizung in innenstädten, plastik-müll usw.)



d'accord.
Auch wenn ich nicht jeden dieser Punkte so kritisch wie die zuvor genannten sehe.



> Die flächen werden aber von allen genutzt.



Also die Nutzung innerstädtischer Straßen mit allem anderen als einem Auto gleicht vielerorts immer noch eine Mutprobe  .



> Du solltest vieleicht mal etwas weiter schauen als nur bis zur nächsten hauswand. Es gibt durchaus gebäude-typen die nicht als wohnhaus gedacht sind und deren lagerfläche durchaus noch gebraucht wird. Und ja, schlafen im heu ist bei städtern anscheinend beliebt, auch wenn ich nicht weiß warum.



Wo schreibe ich was von "zum schlafen vermieten"? Wenn es ein Lagerhäuser ist und Lagerraum in der Gegend was wert ist, vermietet man halt Lagerraum. Wenn es eine Maschinenhalle ist eben diese, etc.. Aber das niemand Bedarf an einer Immobilie hat und diese trotzdem Millionen wert ist, ist wohl eher die Ausnahme.



> Zugegeben, steuern sind nicht mein resort, aber wenn grundstück, gebäude und was sonst so dazu gehört, steuerlich als geldwert gesehen werden wird es für meine verhältnisse teuer. (ich schließe aber nicht aus, das 100k oder 200k € für dich nur peanuts sind und aus der portokasse bezahlt würden)



Ganz im Gegenteil: 100k oder 200k sind für mich mehr Geld, als ich vermutlich in meinem Leben jemals auf einem Fleck sehen werde und schätzungsweise das 5-20 fache dessen, was ich vielleicht mal erbe. Und das geht nicht nur mir so, dass geht der Mehrheit der Deutschen so. Weswegen ich es reichlich absurd finde, wenn jemand, der zusätzlich zu einem 200-m²-Haus beliebigen Wertes zur Eigennutzung noch ein zweites bis 400k steuerfrei erbt, über sein ach so schweres Schicksal jammert. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt genauso wenig Mitleid wie mit den bedauerlichen Erben kleiner, mittelständischer Unternehmen (20000k Mitarbeiter in 5 Ländern) oder dem Merzschen Mittelstand, der sich den Sprit für den Heli nicht mehr leisten kann.[/quote]


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man könnte noch einen anderen Grund anbringen: Black Metal Bands per 1 Million Inhabitants


Hätte nicht gedacht, dass nach Skandinavien ausgerechnet Griechenland die meisten Black Metal Bands hat


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann machen wir einfach nen Tausch.
> *Türkei raus*
> und Finnland und Schweden rein...
> 
> Eine Regierung, die nach wie vor die Menschenrechte verletzt und einschränkt hat in der NATO mMn. nichts zu suchen


Erdogan erpresst Schweden. Um Mitglied der Nato zu werden, müssen alle Nato Mitglieder zustimmen.
Erdogan weiß, dass in Schweden Kurden leben, die Erdogan gerne in türkische Gefängnisse sehen würde.
Wenn Schweden die Zustimmung der Türkei zum Nato Beitritt haben will, müssen sie die Kurden ausliefern.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2022)

Interessante Analyse und ein weiteres Argument für die Wahlen ab 16:








						NRW-Wahl: Warum die Beteiligung historisch niedrig war
					

Am Sonntag haben nur 55,5 Prozent der Wahlberechtigten in Nordrhein-Westfalen ihre Stimme abgegeben. 2017 hatte die Beteiligung noch fast zehn Prozentpunkte höher gelesen. Woran liegt das? Von David Zajonz.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Analyse zur FDP:








						Wahlforscher macht Corona-Politik der FDP für schlechtes Abschneiden verantwortlich
					

Bei der Landtagswahl in Nordrhein-Westfalen hat die FDP erhebliche Stimmenverluste erlitten. Aus Sicht des Mainzer Wahlforscher Jürgen Falter sei dafür vor allem ein Faktor verantwortlich: die Corona-Politik der Partei.




					web.de


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erdogan erpresst Schweden. Um Mitglied der Nato zu werden, müssen alle Nato Mitglieder zustimmen.
> Erdogan weiß, dass in Schweden Kurden leben, die Erdogan gerne in türkische Gefängnisse sehen würde.
> Wenn Schweden die Zustimmung der Türkei zum Nato Beitritt haben will, müssen sie die Kurden ausliefern.


Wir könnten ja auch die Türkei an die Kurden ausliefern...


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja auch die Türkei an die Kurden ausliefern...


Du kannst halt kein Nato Staat aus der Nato werfen.
Und Ungarn bleibt auch ewig Mitglied der EU und kassiert ab.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst halt kein Nato Staat aus der Nato werfen.


Yo, weiss ich, ist nicht im Vertragswerk vorgesehen gewesen.
Aber man könnte ihnen das Leben zur Hölle machen, bis sie freiwillig gehen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und Ungarn bleibt auch ewig Mitglied der EU und kassiert ab.


War eh ein Fehler, die EU so schnell in Richtung Osten und Süden auszuweiten.
Hat nur Ärger gebracht und Geld gekostet.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2022)

Finnland und Schweden: Erdogan legt im NATO-Streit nach
					

Lascher Umgang mit militanten Kurden und Sanktionen gegen die Türkei - das wirft Präsident Erdogan Finnland und Schweden vor und lehnt mögliche NATO-Beitritte ab. Das wahre Motiv dafür sieht mancher EU-Spitzenpolitiker allerdings woanders. Von K. Senz.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Schon doof das alle Natostaaten für neue Beitritte zustimmen müssen. Jetzt könnte es daran scheitern.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2022)

Mal sehen, wann die Bundesregierung wirklich liefert und nicht nur ankündigt.









						Ein Signal, das verpflichtet
					

Vor dem Innenministerium weht zum ersten Mal eine Regenbogenfahne. Das ist ein starkes Signal, doch jetzt muss die Regierung liefern. Ein Kurzkommentar.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon doof das alle Natostaaten für neue Beitritte zustimmen müssen. Jetzt könnte es daran scheitern.


Wird es schon  nicht, Erdo - Doofi bekommt die gewünschten F-16 (hechel),
die seit dem Kauf von russischen SAMs in den Staaten auf Halde liegen und SWE und FIN müssen pro forma irgend ein Büro von irgend einem gebürtigen aus Erbil, wahlweise Diyarbakir schließen (und hernach wiedereröffnen).
Und wenn alles Stricke reißen, ruft ein Falke aus Washington bei Erdoboy an und gibt ihm genau 1 min Zeit zu entscheiden, ober auf der richtigen oder falschen Seite der Geschichte enden möchte.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> War eh ein Fehler, die EU so schnell in Richtung Osten und Süden auszuweiten.
> Hat nur Ärger gebracht und Geld gekostet.


Stell dir vor, es gäbe nicht die rumänischen Menschen,  die bei uns in der mobilen Pflege oder in Altenheimen arbeiten, dann wäre hier die Luft am Brennen.


----------



## Poulton (17. Mai 2022)

Es gibt noch einen Hebel: Die Aussetzung der Zollunion der Türkei mit dem Zollgebiet der EU und ggf. obendrauf Strafzölle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Länderprofil Türkei Wirtschaftskammer Österreich (PDF, Seite 8)



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass nach Skandinavien ausgerechnet Griechenland die meisten Black Metal Bands hat


Auch wenn nicht mit unten aufgezählt: Chile liegt an sechster Stelle.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, es gäbe nicht die rumänischen Menschen,  die bei uns in der mobilen Pflege oder in Altenheimen arbeiten, dann wäre hier die Luft am Brennen.


Könnte evtl. daran liegen, dass am Gehalt/Lohn gespart wird?
Ich kenne noch rumänische und polnische Gastarbeiter, die vor EU Betritt mittels Visum bei uns auf den Baustellen fürn gleichen Lohn wie Heimische gearbeitet haben.
Heute ist es ein rumänischer oder polnischer oder EU-Konzern, der die Arbeiter fürn Mindestlohn nach Germany schickt und selbst abkassiert...


----------



## Poulton (17. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. daran liegen, dass am Gehalt/Lohn gespart wird?


Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass der viel beschworene Wohlstand auf Ausbeutung, Unterlaufen gesetzlicher Regelungen (die von Lobbyisten und den Bettvorlegern des Kapitals in Amt und Würden ohnehin schon verwässert wurden) und den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor basiert.

Edit: Und um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen, beklatscht man Lokführer, Krankenpfleger, etc. und beschimpft sie ggf., wenn sie die es wagen sollten zu streiken.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. daran liegen, dass am Gehalt/Lohn gespart wird?


Und wessen Schuld ist das?
Genau, der liebe Gerd, der ja nur lupenreine Demokraten kennt.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weswegen ich es reichlich absurd finde, wenn jemand, der zusätzlich zu einem 200-m²-Haus beliebigen Wertes zur Eigennutzung noch ein zweites bis 400k steuerfrei erbt,



Das ist im Prinzip das allgemeine Problem heutzutage. Erst einmal losblubbern.
Zuerst hat mein Haus in dem ich wohne rund 120qm inklusive Kellerausbau. Kostete mal 130k DM und ist ein Reihenhaus aus Ostzeiten, so eine Art Neubauwohnung in Reihe, Plattenbau.
Selber vom Fach und es fleißig saniert. Kostet weniger als eine Miete. Glück gehabt, aber deshalb privilegiert?
Ohne ne kleine Spende der Familie, und anderweitigen Verzicht, wäre es damals nicht gegangen.

Das Erbe ist ein kleines Haus aus der 30ern, also nichts besonders exklusives, nur das dieses Grundstück mit 1100qm in einer sehr begehrten Ecke liegt und ich sagte das dafür eine gewisse Abgabe ok gewesen wäre.

Wo ist also dein Problem? Sollte ich mich jetzt deshalb mit Asche bestäuben? Woher weißt du wie hart ich für meine Brötchen arbeiten muß? Ich jammer nicht, aber ich kenne genug Leute, die jetzt schon die Heizung abgedreht hatten, aber auch andere, die maximal von der Situation noch profitieren.
Über Parkplätze und andere Kleinigkeiten zu diskutieren bringt doch nix, die Ursachen liegen viel tiefer.
Es kann doch nicht sein, das sich die Leute ständig Kopf machen müssen, wie sie mit dem Rücken an die Wand kommen.
Jeder zweite hat Depressionen,  die Jugend möchte lieber in der Vergangenheit leben und die Zukunft verheißt nichts gutes.
Unsere Politiker sollten mal auch ein paar Visionen vermitteln, die so genannt werden können.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wird es schon  nicht, Erdo - Doofi bekommt die gewünschten F-16 (hechel),
> die seit dem Kauf von russischen SAMs in den Staaten auf Halde liegen und SWE und FIN müssen pro forma irgend ein Büro von irgend einem gebürtigen aus Erbil, wahlweise Diyarbakir schließen (und hernach wiedereröffnen).
> Und wenn alles Stricke reißen, ruft ein Falke aus Washington bei Erdoboy an und gibt ihm genau 1 min Zeit zu entscheiden, ober auf der richtigen oder falschen Seite der Geschichte enden möchte.



Vielleicht wird das in der Türkei ein Wahlkampfthema? Warum müssen  sie in der Nato bleiben, die sie eher behindert?
Wer hatte in der Türkei geputscht ?

Zum Thema Kurden ist d6e Bundesregierung ja auch ganz geradlinig. Seit wann läuft die Militäraktion der Türkei in Syrien und seit wann im Irak? Gab es da schon irgendwelche Reaktionen unserer Regierung?
Befinden wir uns da nicht auch im Gegensatz zu Finnland und Schweden?
Übrigens führt die Türkei, als Natoland, besondere Missionen in Nachbarländern durch, wegen eigener Sicherheitsinteressen, aber Sanktionen gab es wegen der S-400 .
Ich denke das die Türkei irgendwann selber austritt.


----------



## seahawk (17. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessante Analyse und ein weiteres Argument für die Wahlen ab 16:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin dafür, dass jeder ab Geburt wählen darf. Bis 12 wählen die Erziehungsberechtigen für das Kind, danach bis 18 entweder die jugendliche Person oder die Erziehungsberechtigten. So bekommen Familien und Kinder mehr Einfluss.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass jeder ab Geburt wählen darf. Bis 12 wählen die Erziehungsberechtigen für das Kind, danach bis 18 entweder die jugendliche Person oder die Erziehungsberechtigten. So bekommen Familien und Kinder mehr Einfluss.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oW1XlohEEdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass jeder ab Geburt wählen darf. Bis 12 wählen die Erziehungsberechtigen für das Kind, danach bis 18 entweder die jugendliche Person oder die Erziehungsberechtigten.


Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen.

Wie wäre es denn eigentlich, wenn man mal über eine Wahl*pflicht* nachdenkt?

*Ich will nicht dass Minderjährige wählen!*

Ich möchte aber, dass jeder Volljährige seine Stimme abgibt! (und sei es auch bei den "falschen" Parteien)


----------



## Poulton (17. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber, dass jeder Volljährige seine Stimme abgibt! (und sei es auch bei den "falschen" Parteien)


Und ich bin für Amtszeitbegrenzungen und Trennung von Amt und Mandat. Denn Macht, egal wie demokratisch sie erlangt wurde, gehört limitiert und begrenzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass nach Skandinavien ausgerechnet Griechenland die meisten Black Metal Bands hat



Vielleicht weil die Aussichten für junge Leute in Griechenland immer noch so düster sind?


----------



## Tschetan (17. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn eigentlich, wenn man mal über eine Wahl*pflicht* nachdenkt?



Bisschen wie im Osten.  😆 Wenn du nicht wählen gegangen bist, konnte es passieren das ein paar Wahlhelfer an  der Tür klingelten und fragten, ob du nicht wählen willst.
Konntest aber auch einen Wohnungsantrag unterstützen,  wenn du drohtest nicht wählen zu gehen.
Damals war nicht die Miete das Problem.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2022)

Zum Glück ist hier und heutzutage das _Wählen_ anders als damals das _Wählen_ in der DDR.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also die Nutzung innerstädtischer Straßen mit allem anderen als einem Auto gleicht vielerorts immer noch eine Mutprobe  .


Also noch fliegen radfahrer nicht durch die luft und müssen entsprechend wenigstens die straße mit benutzen . Ähnlich ist es mit dem fußweg und den parkmöglichkeiten. Die teilen sich den platz manchmal auch. Und dann gibt es ja noch innenstädte... Da sind die wege breit und es darf nur frühs mal der lieferverkehr rein und ansonsten nur fußgänger und radfahrer.  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo schreibe ich was von "zum schlafen vermieten"? Wenn es ein Lagerhäuser ist und Lagerraum in der Gegend was wert ist, vermietet man halt Lagerraum. Wenn es eine Maschinenhalle ist eben diese, etc.. Aber das niemand Bedarf an einer Immobilie hat und diese trotzdem Millionen wert ist, ist wohl eher die Ausnahme.


Um etwas als lager ,werkstatt usw. vermiten zu können muß erstmal der standort passen. Das ist aber nur sehr selten gegeben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil: 100k oder 200k sind für mich mehr Geld, als ich vermutlich in meinem Leben jemals auf einem Fleck sehen werde und schätzungsweise das 5-20 fache dessen, was ich vielleicht mal erbe. Und das geht nicht nur mir so, dass geht der Mehrheit der Deutschen so. Weswegen ich es reichlich absurd finde, wenn jemand, der zusätzlich zu einem 200-m²-Haus beliebigen Wertes zur Eigennutzung noch ein zweites bis 400k steuerfrei erbt, über sein ach so schweres Schicksal jammert. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt genauso wenig Mitleid wie mit den bedauerlichen Erben kleiner, mittelständischer Unternehmen (20000k Mitarbeiter in 5 Ländern) oder dem Merzschen Mittelstand, der sich den Sprit für den Heli nicht mehr leisten kann.


Du argumentierst jetzt in eine richtung die ich weder eingeschlagen habe noch nachvollziehen kann. Deshalb mal ein fiktives beispiel:
Nehmen wir mal an es gibt einen 3-seit hof. Ein wohnhaus, 2 nebengebäude. Das ganze steht auf 4000 qm grund, der als bauland gilt (aber nicht zwangsweise gut zu bebauen und zugänglich ist), und es gehören noch 10 ha feld dazu.
Die 2 nebengebäude sind billig-> 50k pro stück. Das hauptgebäude hat 200qm wohnfläche (bei bauernhäusern nicht unüblich) und ist ganz gut in schuß ->100k €. Dazu kommt noch das grundstück... Bei uns liegt der qm bauland z.b. bei 80€ (wird billig sein), das ganze mal 4000qm macht 320k €. Das feld wird unter ferner liefen sein, ich sag mal 50k €.
Macht alles zusammen 570k € (dürfte recht niedrig angesetzt sein). Heißt also man müßte wenn man als kind erbt in dem fall 170k € versteuern, nach meinem verständniss und das mit 15 %. Macht in dem fall 25500 € steuern, die man estmal haben muß. Dazu umfasst diese beispielrechnung nicht alles was da noch so anfallen könnte und sowas ist außerhalb von städten eher die regel als eine ausnahme.
Wie du siehs besteht als nich alles aus kleinen DDR- einfamilienhäuschen. (im westen gab es die art aber auch und aktuelle "buden" haben eh selten mehr als 120 qm wohnfläche und 1m abstand von wand zu grundstücksgrenze)



chill_eule schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist hier und heutzutage das _Wählen_ anders als damals das _Wählen_ in der DDR.


Wart`s nur ab... Da kommen wir auch wieder hin, nur mit höheren mietpreisen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Die Lambrecht sollte sofort zurücktreten. Noch nie hatte Deutschland eine so schlechte Verteidigungsministerin.
Angeblich wollte sie auch lieber das Justizministerium bekommen.
Sie hat in Wirklichkeit kein Interesse an der Bundeswehr. Und das merkt man ihr an.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip das allgemeine Problem heutzutage. Erst einmal losblubbern.
> Zuerst hat mein Haus in dem ich wohne rund 120qm inklusive Kellerausbau. Kostete mal 130k DM und ist ein Reihenhaus aus Ostzeiten, so eine Art Neubauwohnung in Reihe, Plattenbau.
> Selber vom Fach und es fleißig saniert. Kostet weniger als eine Miete. Glück gehabt, aber deshalb privilegiert?
> Ohne ne kleine Spende der Familie, und anderweitigen Verzicht, wäre es damals nicht gegangen.


Das kommt immer darauf an, wen du fragst, was privilegiert ist.
Ich bin das auf jeden Fall. Ich verdiene als Fachkraft in der Automobilindustrie einen Haufen Geld und muss mich dafür nicht krumm machen (ich habe höchstens einen gewissen Durchsatz an durchgesessenen Chefsesseln).
Meine Frau arbeitet in einer Anwaltskanzlei.
Meine beiden Kinder studieren und werden später mal gut bezahlte Jobs haben.
Ich besitze zwei Einfamilienhäuser, wovon ich eins bewohne und eins vermietet ist.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist hier und heutzutage das _Wählen_ anders als damals das _Wählen_ in der DDR.


Damals war das Wählen in der DDR reicht einfach -- es gab ja nur ein Feld, wo man ankreuzen konnte.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2022)

Nach dieser Doku merkt man auch, welche Politiker vor knapp 2,5 Jahren sehr viel Müll geredet haben.









						Der Ausbruch – War die Pandemie vermeidbar?
					

Corona hat Millionen von Menschenleben gefordert und die Welt zeitweise zum Stillstand gebracht. War das Ausmaß der Pandemie wirklich unvermeidbar?




					www.zdf.de
				




Dabei sind die Worte von Bush 2005 am Anfang das Films sehr überraschend. So viel Intelligenz war ihm gar nicht zuzutrauen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Damals war das Wählen in der DDR reicht einfach -- es gab ja nur ein Feld, wo man ankreuzen konnte.


Und bei uns gibt es heutzutage über 50 verschiedene Parteien zur Auswahl.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Damals war das Wählen in der DDR reicht einfach -- es gab ja nur ein Feld, wo man ankreuzen konnte


Stimmt nicht, es gab schon einige die man wählen konnte .


Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an, wen du fragst, was privilegiert ist.


Da hast du recht.
Als ich Anfang der 90er Polier war, hatte ich Westberliner Maurer auf der Baustelle.
Sie zeigten mir ihre alten Lohnstreifen.
Mit Accord, bis zu 12000 DM im Monat. Gearbeitet wurde von März bis Oktober, der Rest Arbeitlosengeld und Urkaub in Portugal.
Nach der Maueröffnung unmotiviert für 20-22 DM, Tendenz Richtung 18.
" Opfer der Wende", nur warum der Lohn für viele immer weniger und die soziale Absicherung immer schlechter werden soll, obwohl die Produktivität immer weiter steigt, ist unlogisch.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *Ich will nicht dass Minderjährige wählen!*


Was sollen Minderjährige deiner Definition denn sein? Die bei uns rechtlich gültige oder eine andere?


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Lambrecht sollte sofort zurücktreten. Noch nie hatte Deutschland eine so schlechte Verteidigungsministerin.


Sie ist schlecht, aber wir haben noch nichts über Korruption gehört, da sind einige andere noch weit weit weit vor ihr.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2022)

Christine Lambrechts Hubschrauberflug: Wie Politiker noch besser abheben könnten
					

Die Regeln der Flugbereitschaft begünstigen Privatreisen, aber nennen sie nicht so. Sollte man das ändern? Ein Kommentar.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				











						Shitstorm für Verteidigungsministerin: Die Helikoptermutter
					

Christine Lambrecht steht in der Kritik, weil sie ihren Sohn im Regierungshubschrauber mitfliegen ließ. Dumme Sache – aber kein Grund für einen Rücktritt.




					taz.de
				




Jemanden mitzunehmen sehe ich aber nicht als Problem an, wenn eh geflogen wird. Besser als wenn alle einzeln fliegen.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was sollen Minderjährige deiner Definition denn sein? *Die bei uns rechtlich gültige* oder eine andere*?*


Mindestens.
Da hätte ich ausnahmsweise auch nichts gegen US-Amerikanische Verhältnisse.
(Ausgenommen das Autofahren  )


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2022)

Also wählen ab 16?


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also wählen ab 16?


Ich wäre ja auch dafür. Es wird verlangt das die meisten jungen Menschen in dem Alter arbeiten gehen.
Dann sind sie auch mündig genug dafür sich für eine Partei zu entscheiden.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da hätte ich ausnahmsweise auch nichts gegen US-Amerikanische Verhältnisse.


Bei denen beträgt das Wahlalter auch 18.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip das allgemeine Problem heutzutage. Erst einmal losblubbern....



Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, eine Diskussion zwischen zwei anderen Personen nachzuvollziehen und trotzdem der Meinung ist, unpassenden Senf dazwischen zu schmieren, sollte man zumindest nicht persönlich werden 




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass jeder ab Geburt wählen darf. Bis 12 wählen die Erziehungsberechtigen für das Kind, danach bis 18 entweder die jugendliche Person oder die Erziehungsberechtigten. So bekommen Familien und Kinder mehr Einfluss.



Nö. So bekommen Eltern, Medien und Populisten mehr Einfluss. Wofür ich keinerlei Anlass geschweige denn einen guten moralischen Grund sehe.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also noch fliegen radfahrer nicht durch die luft



Aber die Autofahrer geben sich Mühe, ihnen beim fliegen zu helfen  .



> Um etwas als lager ,werkstatt usw. vermiten zu können muß erstmal der standort passen. Das ist aber nur sehr selten gegeben.



Also fassen wir mal zusammen: Das hypotetische Haus - Liegt in einer Gegend, in der Niemand ein Lager braucht. Also mutmaßlich am Arsch der Welt.
- Es ist das "Familienhaus", war also mal ein Wohnhaus.
- Man kann es aber heute nicht mehr zur Bewohnung vermieten oder selber bewohnen, was dann wohl an der hoffnungslos sanierungsbedürftigen Bausubstanz liegen muss.
Wie kann so eine Ruine weit über 400000 € wert sein? Wenn an eine Familie mit mehreren Mitgliedern vererbt wird sogar ein Vielfaches davon, denn afaik gelten die Erbschaftssteuergrenzen pro Erben, nicht pro Vererbenden?

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass dein Szenario irgendwelche Praxisrelevanz hat. Die meisten Häuser sind entweder wegen Zustand und/oder Lage schlecht zu gebrauchen und deswegen wenig wert, sodass sie nicht unter die Erbschaftssteuer fallen, oder sie haben eine angemessen Größe und werden von der Familie bewohnt, sodass sie nicht unter die Erbschaftssteuer fallen oder aber sie groß und gut gelegen und viel wert, aber dann kann man sie anteilig oder ganz vermieten, um etwaige Erbschaftssteuern abzuzahlen. Das einzige, was da als zusätzliche Rücksichtsnahme bei angemessen hohen Steuersätzen noch nötig wäre, ist ein staatliches Kreditsystem damit sich nicht die Banken an der erstmal fälligen Hypothek auf den neuen Besitz eine goldene Nase verdienen.



> Du argumentierst jetzt in eine richtung die ich weder eingeschlagen habe noch nachvollziehen kann. Deshalb mal ein fiktives beispiel:
> Nehmen wir mal an es gibt einen 3-seit hof. Ein wohnhaus, 2 nebengebäude. Das ganze steht auf 4000 qm grund, der als bauland gilt (aber nicht zwangsweise gut zu bebauen und zugänglich ist), und es gehören noch 10 ha feld dazu.
> Die 2 nebengebäude sind billig-> 50k pro stück. Das hauptgebäude hat 200qm wohnfläche (bei bauernhäusern nicht unüblich) und ist ganz gut in schuß ->100k €. Dazu kommt noch das grundstück... Bei uns liegt der qm bauland z.b. bei 80€ (wird billig sein), das ganze mal 4000qm macht 320k €. Das feld wird unter ferner liefen sein, ich sag mal 50k €.
> Macht alles zusammen 570k € (dürfte recht niedrig angesetzt sein). Heißt also man müßte wenn man als kind erbt in dem fall 170k € versteuern, nach meinem verständniss und das mit 15 %. Macht in dem fall 25500 € steuern, die man estmal haben muß. Dazu umfasst diese beispielrechnung nicht alles was da noch so anfallen könnte und sowas ist außerhalb von städten eher die regel als eine ausnahme.
> Wie du siehs besteht als nich alles aus kleinen DDR- einfamilienhäuschen. (im westen gab es die art aber auch und aktuelle "buden" haben eh selten mehr als 120 qm wohnfläche und 1m abstand von wand zu grundstücksgrenze)



- Wenn das Haupthaus selbst bewohnt wird und es "nur" 200 m² sind, fallen gar keine Steuern an.
- Wenn man das bis-200-m²-"Familienhaus" nicht selbst nutzt, scheint es mit der persönlichen Bindung nicht soweit her zu sein und ein Verkauf stellt keine übermäßige Härte da.
- Wenn du über 200 m² meintest, hast du erstmal einen Rechenfehler drin, denn nur die flächen darüber hinaus werden anteilsmäßig besteuert. Aber egal, lass es unendlich groß sein (ohne mehr Grundstücksfläche einzunehmen  ), sodass der Fehler klein bleibt: Gerade bei einem Bauernhaus mit typischerweise mehreren Eingängen lässt sich eine Teilvermietung meist leicht realisieren. Da Bauland am Arsch der Welt <20 € kostet, gehe ich davon aus, dass in der Gegend prinzipiell Interesse an Wohnraum besteht. Sagen wir 50 m² für niedrige 5000 €/a => die Steuern sind nach fünf Jahren wieder drin.
- Wenn der in deinem Beispiel einzige Erbe sich selbst mit 50 m² zufrieden gibt, in weniger als zwei Jahren.
- Alternativ sind die Nebenbauten in deiner Beispielrechnung jeweils fast doppelt so viel wert wie die Steuerschuld. Eins zu verkaufen würde selbst mit starkem Abschlag weil sie einzeln weniger Leute haben wollen, locker ausreichen.
- Das gleiche gilt für das Feld. (Wobei ich spontan Beispiele für "billige" Ackerflächen mit 10000 €/ha finde, Spitzenwerte beim 10-fachen, dein Preis ist also eher einem Garten angemessen).
- Überschlagsmäßig sollten von einem 4000-m²-Grundstück maximal 1000 m², je nach Größe der Nebengebäude aber vermutlich nicht einmal 500 m² von den genannten Gebäuden belegt sein. Es ist quasi keine Grundstückgeometrie vorstellbar, bei der man nicht wenigstens 1000 m² abtrennen und einzeln verkaufen könnte, was ausreichen würde um die Steureschuld dreimal zu begleichen.
- Allgemein ist es mit Eigentum von über einer halben Million als Sicherheit kein Problem, einen günstigen Kredit über 25000 € zu bekommen. Man muss also keine dieser Varianten über Nacht umsetzen oder sich auch nur im ersten Jahr entscheiden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an, wen du fragst, was privilegiert ist.



Privilegiert ist in im Zweifelsfall schon jeder, der über dem Median liegt. Schließlich besitzt er mehr, als die meisten anderen, was wohl eindeutig positiv, aber eben der Mehrheit verwehrt ist. Positive Dinge, die der Mehrheit nicht offen stehen, nennt man "Privileg".

Und mal so zur Erinnerung: Das Medianvermögen in Deutschland liegt so bei 60000 Euro. Es ist fast unmöglich, ein nicht-baufälliges Haus zu besitzen ohne spürbar darüber zu liegen. Ein gut ausgestatteter Mittelklasseneuwagen und vielleicht noch etwas Unterhaltungselektronik reichen schon, von sowas wie Wertanlagen, Schmuck,... ganz zu schweigen.  

Bei den Beispielen, die hier bislang genannt wurden, stellt sich die Frage, ob nicht sogar schon von "vermögend" sprechen muss. Da liegt die Grenze ungefähr bei einer halben Million für den gesamten Haushalt; Turricans Bauernhofbeispiel ist also schon ganz klar ein Thema für die obersten 10% der Gesellschaft. Tschetschan nennt 130000 DM für sein aktuelles Haus und 32 Jahre für seine vorherige Bleibe, es handelt sich um ein DDR-Reihenhaus die eher selten und dann in guter Lage an Stadträndern gebaut wurden. Das Ding dürfte nach Preisrallys der letzten 1,5 Jahrzehnte als mittlerweile auch wenigsten das dreifache wert sein, dazu kommen ein Neuwagen mit 38000 bis 51000 € Basispreis und zwei ältere Gebrauchtwagen. Je nach Inneneinrichtung des Hauses also gut vorstellbar, dass er ebenfalls schon zu den oberen 10% der Gesellschaft gehört.









						Wer in Deutschland vermögend ist
					

Ginge es nach der Selbsteinschätzung der Bundesbürger, gibt es in Deutschland kaum vermögende Haushalte. Denn kaum ein Befragter ordnet sich selbst entsprechend ein. Eine neue Studie des Instituts der deutschen Wirtschaft (IW) zeigt nun, welche Haushaltstypen besonders viel besitzen – aber auch...




					www.iwkoeln.de
				




Das mal so als kleiner Hinweis vom jemanden, der sich ebenfalls keineswegs als arm betrachtet (DINK  ), aber offensichtlich noch einen wesentlich größeren Teil der Gesellschaft über sich hat als einige hier, denen offensichtlich jedes Gefühl dafür verloren gegangen ist, wie weit unter ihnen eigentlich die Mehrheit der Deutschen vor sich hinvegetiert.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Nach dieser Doku merkt man auch, welche Politiker vor knapp 2,5 Jahren sehr viel Müll geredet haben.



Mir hat gereicht, was ich die letzten 2,5 Jahre hören musste und bis heute höre, da brauche ich keine Doku, um ggf. noch mehr zu erkennen...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir hat gereicht, was ich die letzten 2,5 Jahre hören musste und bis heute höre, da brauche ich keine Doku, um ggf. noch mehr zu erkennen...



Wobei man ja Anfang 2020 das selbst noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Ich selbst war Mitte Februar noch in den Urlaub geflogen. 

War schon interessant nochmal zu sehen, was da eigentlich im Ausland so passierte bis dahin.  









						Der Ausbruch – War die Pandemie vermeidbar?
					

Corona hat Millionen von Menschenleben gefordert und die Welt zeitweise zum Stillstand gebracht. War das Ausmaß der Pandemie wirklich unvermeidbar?




					www.zdf.de
				




Die Doku beschäftigt sich vor allem mit den ersten 10 Wochen im Jahr 2020. 
Manche Bilder wie die von den vollen Notaufnahmen in Italien und den Massengräbern konnten allerdings ganz ohne Worte bleiben. 

Oder die Aussagen der Notfallmediziner, dass die Leute bei vollem Bewusstsein ersticken.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Doku beschäftigt sich vor allem mit den ersten 10 Wochen im Jahr 2020.


Die Doku habe ich auch gesehen und zeigt, dass die WHO nur eine korrupte Organisation ist, die sich alles digitieren lässt.


----------



## Tschetan (18. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tschetschan nennt 130000 DM für sein aktuelles Haus und 32 Jahre für seine vorherige Bleibe, es handelt sich um ein DDR-Reihenhaus die eher selten und dann in guter Lage an Stadträndern gebaut wurden. Das Ding dürfte nach Preisrallys der letzten 1,5 Jahrzehnte als mittlerweile auch wenigsten das dreifache wert sein, dazu kommen ein Neuwagen mit 38000 bis 51000 € Basispreis und zwei ältere Gebrauchtwagen. Je nach Inneneinrichtung des Hauses also gut vorstellbar, dass er ebenfalls schon zu den oberen 10% der Gesellschaft gehört.



Zuerst einmal " Tschetan" , ganz einfach.
Deinen Anfang lasse ich mal weg. Ist Unsinn.

Du machst immer den Fehler hochzurechnen und Wertsteigerungen einzupreisen.
Sicher hat meine derzeitige Hütte einen Preis um die 300k in Euro, aber genauso kann der Preis wieder runtergehen.  Vor 5 Jahren kostete so eine Hütte 150k und diese Steigerung ist völlig unrealistisch. 
Ein Outlander liegt bei 28k und sollte nach dem letzten Neuwagen 2004 doch möglich sein ? Die alten Gebrauchten sind bei 5k Wert.
Vielleicht liegen wir bei den 10%, aber wenn das der Fall ist, ist es erstaunlich wie wenig dazu reicht. Ein Kind das studiert, Nebenkosten usw lassen nicht viel übrig und ich jammer nicht, aber viele andere haben dazu jeden Grund.

Ich bin für höhere Vermögensteuer, Erbschaftssteuer und Einkommensteuer mit weniger Schlupflöchern .
Im Prinzip eine Art "New Deal", wo das Vermögen breiter verteilt wird.
Dazu Mietendeckel und auch bei Energie und Wasser bin ich für Preise, die keine spekulativen Gewinne ermöglichen. 
ZB wie im Moment. 
Russland liefert wie seit Jahren, für rund 300 Euro die Energie und diese wird dann, wurde von der EU eingeführt, am Markt ein wenig gehandelt. 
Jetzt bezahlen wir für das gleiche, nachdem es durch mehrere Hände ging, 1300- 4000 Euro. Übrigens schon vor der Ukraine Krise.
Wer macht den Reibach auf unsere Kosten?
So geht es mit vielen wichtigen Rohstoffen und Nahrungsmitteln. Paar automatische Transaktionen und schon haben sich wenige die Taschen vollgestopft.
Verteuert unsere Lebenskosten, unsere Arbeitskraft usw. Wettbewerbsfähigkeit Deutschlands sinkt.
Ohne Werte zu generieren, wird Geld verdient und da muß man rangehen und nicht an Omis kleines Häuschen, das geerbt wurde und vielleicht zufällig in einer beliebten Ecke steht.
Manch einer hält so ein Haus auch für das Kind, wenn es mal soweit ist.

Ich denke aber nicht das da wirklich mal was verändert wird. 
Verzicht wird angemahnt für die Ökologie , die Ukraine und viele werden es schlucken und kalt duschen...
Klar wird mein " SUV" verschwinden, wenn man die Kosten erhöht, nur ist das die "Dreckschleuder" bei 7-9 Litern und 10k Km im Jahr?

Die richtigen Dreckschleudern mit 6 Zylinder, 3-4 Liter Motoren werden weiter fahren, genauso wie die LKW Kolonnen. Tempolimit gegen den Druck der Autolobby ? 
Sicher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

Grundsätzlich:
Wo genau liegt das Problem, wenn eine Familie ein Haus und zwei Autos hat , insbesondere wenn beide berufstätig sind und ein Bus nur alle Lichtjahre mal im Dorf vorbeikommt?
Wenn man nicht gerade eine faule Socke ist, ist es doch in einem marktwirtschaftlichem Umfeld/Staat fast natürlich, sich einen gewissen Wohlstand zu erarbeiten und im Idealfall an seine Kinder weitzugeben.

Ich hab zwei Töchter und für mich war klar, dass wenn ich mal 2m tiefergelegt bin, beide was bekommen sollten.
Also steht unser EFH in Ösiland und ein zweites, kleineres in Frankreich, dass wir mit Steuern und pipapo bei Nichtbenutzung an Feriengäste oder Saisonarbeiter vermieten.

Ich kenne jeden gottverdammten Stein von beiden Häusern, weil ich alles komplett selbst gebaut habe, meist sogar ohne jegliche Hilfe.

Bin ich privilegiert?
Kann schon sein, aber ich sorge auch für derzeit 22 Arbeitsplätze in meinem privaten Büro und zieh nur so viel Gehalt raus, wie der Schnitt bei mir verdient, so dass 8 Mann z. T. deutlich mehr verdienen als der Chef.
Die zus. Geschäftsführung bei einer großen Firma kommt noch on Top, bedeutet aber auch Sa. + So. Arbeit und irgendwas um die 70-80 h /Woche, manchmal sogar mehr.
Ja, ich bin wohl privilegiert, reiße mir aber auch fast 365 Tage/Jahr den A. auf, damit über 500 Mann jeden Monat was wirklich ordentliches in der Lohntüte haben, da lasse ich mich bei Laibe nicht lumpen.
Ich gönne mir im Jahr genau 15 Tage Urlaub und war bis auf die Covidmistisolation seit 35 Jahren (!) nicht einen Tag (!) im Krankenstand.
Zahle weit über Durchschnitt und Tarif, damit gescheite Leute in der Firma sind.

Wenn jemand kommen würde und möchte, dass ich zum "Gemeinwohl" noch zusätzlich was abgeben soll, was andere nicht erarbeiten wollten oder konnten, dann gibt es von mir den Mittelfinger und 22 direkte und mutmaßlich um die 500 indirekte Arbeitsplätze inkl. Steuereinahmen weniger.
Kann sich der Fragesteller dann gerade heraussuchen.


----------



## seahawk (18. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. So bekommen Eltern, Medien und Populisten mehr Einfluss. Wofür ich keinerlei Anlass geschweige denn einen guten moralischen Grund sehe.


Wer, wenn nicht Eltern, sollte mehr Einfluss bekommen? Die Zukunft von Kindern beginnt nicht erst mit ihrem 16 oder 18 Geburtstag.


----------



## Poulton (18. Mai 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer, wenn nicht Eltern, sollte mehr Einfluss bekommen? Die Zukunft von Kindern beginnt nicht erst mit ihrem 16 oder 18 Geburtstag.


Kinderkrippe, Kindergärten? Denn niemand kann sich die Verhältnisse aussuchen in die er hineingeboren wird und nicht nur daraus ergebend, startet jeder Mensch mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzung ins Leben und in die Gesellschaft. Damit sind an der Stelle nicht nur die körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten gemeint, sondern ebenso die soziale Schicht und das Elternhaus in das man hineingeboren wird. Dazu kommen dann noch Faktoren wie gut die vorschulische Betreuung in Form von Kinderkrippen und -gärten und wie stark die Bildungsbenachteiligung aufgrund der sozialen Herkunft ausgeprägt ist. Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat. 
Aber da ist man auch wieder bei dem Punkt, wie sich soziale und gesellschaftliche Verhältnisse über Generation hinweg reproduzieren und welche Folgen Armut, Ausgrenzung, Präkarisierung, abgehängte Gegenden, etc. auf die Menschen haben, die nicht zur besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse gehören, sondern den Klassengegensatz tagtäglich erfahren.

Von daher ist auch diese regelmäßig von einigen vorgetragene : "Man muss nur hart schaffen, dann schafft man auch was"-Einstellung nicht nur reichlich naiv, sondern unterstellt auch erstmal prinzipiell, dass alles ja angeblich nur faule Schweine und Schmarotzer sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir hat gereicht, was ich die letzten 2,5 Jahre hören musste und bis heute höre, da brauche ich keine Doku, um ggf. noch mehr zu erkennen...


Muss eine Doku (immer) Spaß machen? Man kann hinterher ruhig miesepetriger als davor sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also fassen wir mal zusammen: Das hypotetische Haus - Liegt in einer Gegend, in der Niemand ein Lager braucht. Also mutmaßlich am Arsch der Welt.
> - Es ist das "Familienhaus", war also mal ein Wohnhaus.
> - Man kann es aber heute nicht mehr zur Bewohnung vermieten oder selber bewohnen, was dann wohl an der hoffnungslos sanierungsbedürftigen Bausubstanz liegen muss.
> Wie kann so eine Ruine weit über 400000 € wert sein? Wenn an eine Familie mit mehreren Mitgliedern vererbt wird sogar ein Vielfaches davon, denn afaik gelten die Erbschaftssteuergrenzen pro Erben, nicht pro Vererbenden?


 Du solltest so spät nicht mehr posten. Nichts für ungut, aber das erfassen von texten scheint dir ja schon schwer zu fallen und nur diskutieren um des diskutierens willen kann jetzt auch nicht die lösung sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Wenn das Haupthaus selbst bewohnt wird und es "nur" 200 m² sind, fallen gar keine Steuern an.


Das szenario würde es treffen, nur das in meinem fiktiven beispiel noch 2 nebengebäude und haufenweise grundstück dabei ist. Du weist was nebengebäude sind?
Das muß natürlich in die wert-berechnung mit rein denn das haus schwebt nicht in der luft und hat auch nicht nur den, heute ja üblichen, metrischen grundschücksstreifen drum herum. Dazu scheinst du einfach nicht zu wissen, oder wissen wollen, wie die wertentwicklung der letzten jahre aus sah. Selbst eine bruchbude mit undichtem dach ist mittlerweile für "otto-normalo" eher unerschwinglich.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade bei einem Bauernhaus mit typischerweise mehreren Eingängen lässt sich eine Teilvermietung meist leicht realisieren.


Lass mich raten... Du hast noch nie ein bauernhaus gesehen und kennst es nur aus erzählungen oder eines was schon bis zur unkenntlichkeit umgebaut wurde? Dann lass dir gesagt sein, du machst aus einem stall mit seinem eingang nicht einfach mal eine wohnung. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Bauland am Arsch der Welt <20 € kostet, gehe ich davon aus, dass in der Gegend prinzipiell Interesse an Wohnraum besteht.


Für 20€ bekommst du höchstens noch ein wassergrundstück direkt in der ostsee. Kommst du an land wird es schon teurer. Wie ich bereits schrieb, schon bei uns werden 80€ pro qm fällig.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Allgemein ist es mit Eigentum von über einer halben Million als Sicherheit kein Problem, einen günstigen Kredit über 25000 € zu bekommen. Man muss also keine dieser Varianten über Nacht umsetzen oder sich auch nur im ersten Jahr entscheiden.


Also ich mache wirklich einiges mit ohne was dazu zu sagen, was auch über 200€ sprit-kosten pro monat bei unterdurchschnittlichem gehalt mit einschließt (nur für die fahrten zur arbeit), aber wenn ich einen kredit aufnehmen muß nur um die steuerschuld bei übernahme meines elternhauses zu begleichen ist es bei mir aus.  Damit schafft man eine klasse die noch unterhalb von harz4 liegt (die es mit selbstständigen bauern zwar schon gibt, aber  egal).
Es mag ja sein das dir das gefällt, denn wer nichts erbt muß auch keine steuern zahlen, aber mir läuft das zu wieder! Für leute die das stemmen können ist das i.O. , aber der rest sollte in ruhe gelassen werden und das geht halt nur über entsprechende freigrenzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und mal so zur Erinnerung: Das Medianvermögen in Deutschland liegt so bei 60000 Euro. Es ist fast unmöglich, ein nicht-baufälliges Haus zu besitzen ohne spürbar darüber zu liegen.


 Ohne worte...
Es mag ja sein das du 2 linke hände hast, aber bis auf dach und heizung mache ich als gelernter handwerker alles selbst zumal es anders nicht geht. (gut, für mauern, putzen und fliesen hab ich jemand in der familie)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein gut ausgestatteter Mittelklasseneuwagen und vielleicht noch etwas Unterhaltungselektronik reichen schon, von sowas wie Wertanlagen, Schmuck,... ganz zu schweigen.


Wer sich sowas leisten kann... Bei mir war es bis jetzt 1 neuwagen (36k €) in über 26 jahren führerschein und der wird am ende vermutlich mit mir beerdigt. Davor nur gebrauchte...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den Beispielen, die hier bislang genannt wurden, stellt sich die Frage, ob nicht sogar schon von "vermögend" sprechen muss.


Gleich nochmal ohne worte... Mein nachbar, ein selbständiger bauer, ist also in deinen augen reich... Gehts noch???
Der hat zwar einen traktor, ein gehöft und einen relativ neu gebauten stall, weiß aber auch nie ob am jahresende noch was über ist bzw. da überhaupt etwas schwarzes steht. Und der soll vermögend sein? Ich glaub so langsam, das du sie nicht mehr alle hast. Es gibt auch sachen die einfach nur mittel zum zweck sind, egal ob sich dir das erschließt oder nicht. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Turricans Bauernhofbeispiel ist also schon ganz klar ein Thema für die obersten 10% der Gesellschaft.


Ich kann wirklich nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln. Das passiert vermutlich wenn die eigene miethöhle zum privaten epizentrum wird und ja keiner mehr haben darf bzw. dann dafür bluten soll das er familienbesitz erhält.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man ja Anfang 2020 das selbst noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Ich selbst war Mitte Februar noch in den Urlaub geflogen.



Ja, "man" hatte und hat zum Thema Corona eine ganze Menge nicht auf dem Schirm. Wenn ich diesem "man" irgendwann mal begegne werde ich es nicht bei einem "habs dir ja gleich gesagt" belassen, sondern mal so richtig Anlauf nehmen...




Tschetan schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal " Tschetan" , ganz einfach.



Sorry, war keine Absicht.



> Du machst immer den Fehler hochzurechnen und Wertsteigerungen einzupreisen.
> Sicher hat meine derzeitige Hütte einen Preis um die 300k in Euro, aber genauso kann der Preis wieder runtergehen.



Der Wert von allem kann wieder runtergehen. Aber wo liegt jetzt bitte schön der Fehler, wenn ich mit dem aktuellen Preis rechne? Die Vergleichstatistiken rechnen auch mit "was ist", nicht mit "was könnte vielleicht enventuell sein". Der Preis kann auch genauso gut hochgehen und ich sage ja nicht, dass du für alle Zeiten ausgesorgt hast. Ich sage nur, dass du deutlich mehr besitzt, als die Mehrheit der Deutschen. Für eine genaue Aussage müsstest du hier mehr offenlegen, als gesund ist, aber mit dem bereits gesagten kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass 2/3 ärmer sind als du und möglicherweise sind es sogar 80-85%. Wenn es hier also um Umverteilung von "oben nach unten" geht, dann lautet die "schlechte" Nachricht "leider": 
Du bist "oben". Du gehörst zu den Leuten, die für sozialen Ausgleich etwas abgeben müssten. Nicht ganz so viel, wie die noch weiter oben, aber mehr als nichts. Aber keine Sorge: Selbst wenn sich der Wert deines Hauses über Nacht halbiert, während alle anderen Werte in Deutschland auf wundersame Weise gleich hoch bleiben, hättest du immer noch doppelt bis dreimal so viel wie jemand mit mittelmäßigem Besitz.



> Vielleicht liegen wir bei den 10%, aber wenn das der Fall ist, ist es erstaunlich wie wenig dazu reicht. Ein Kind das studiert, Nebenkosten usw lassen nicht viel übrig und ich jammer nicht, aber viele andere haben dazu jeden Grund.



Ja, das ist das wirklich traurige an der Geschichte: Wie dreckig es eigentlich richtig vielen Menschen geht. Fairerweise sollte ich hinzufügen, dass für den alltäglichen Lebensstandard das Einkommen wichtiger als das Vermögen ist und Häuser auf letzteres einen großen Einfluss haben. Man lebt also durch "Haushaben" nicht automatisch viel besser, wenn auch bis auf wenig Ausnahmen ein Bisschen, aber "Haus kaufen können" ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass es einem deutlich besser als der Mehrheit geht.

Die Leute, die wirklich Gründe zum Jammern haben, wären froh über "Waschmaschine kaufen können" - hören tut man aber eher diejenigen, die sich keinen zweiten Flugurlaub im Jahr leisten können, weil das Heizöl teurer geworden ist. Und dann wundert man sich, wieso Leute, denen es wirklich mies geht, sich nicht mehr der Gesellschaft zugehörig fühlen, nicht wählen gehen, kriminell oder radikal werden...



> Ohne Werte zu generieren, wird Geld verdient und da muß man rangehen



Die Konzerngewinne sind sicherlich ein größerer Faktor. Aber der Rest ist halt nicht unbedeutend. So wie Fluggesellschaften viel mehr CO2 produzieren als jeder einzelne von uns - aber nicht soviel wie wir alle zusammen. Und deswegen macht es auch bei uns einen Unterschied, ob wir alle SUV mit 9 Litern fahren, oder was sinnvolles mit 6 Litern oder gar was ausgeklügeltes mit 3 Litern (was es im Moment praktisch nicht kaufen gibt, weil "keine Nachfrage" da ist...)



> Die richtigen Dreckschleudern mit 6 Zylinder, 3-4 Liter Motoren werden weiter fahren, genauso wie die LKW Kolonnen. Tempolimit gegen den Druck der Autolobby ?
> Sicher unwahrscheinlich.



Ich halte wenig von harten Verboten. Es gelingt fast nie, sie richtig zu dimensionieren. Es gibt jede Menge Leute, die nie schneller als 120 fahren und mehr Sprit verbrauchen als ich bei 140 respektive mehr als ich im Schnitt mit ab und zu auch mal 160-180-200. Ein Tempolimit würde mir letztere Option nehmen, aber wie weit würden meine bislang 6,5 l dadurch runtergehen? Auf 6,4? Bei den Leuten, die langsam verschwenden, ändert es gar nichts und ich käme ab und zu zu spät und einmal im Jahr wäre ich geschätzt eine halbe Stunde länger in den Urlaub unterwegs (mit leicht erhöhtem Unfallrisiko, wenn ich vorher eine halbe Stunde weniger Schlafe und auf den letzten Metern eben eine halbe Stunde mehr Fahrzeit in den Knochen habe). Das bringt dem Klima gar nichts. Genausowenig schadet es dem Klima viel, wenn ein paar Benzinblütler ab und zu mal Vollgas geben. Die fallen zwar vielen Leuten negativ auf, aber es sind nicht viele und sie verbrauchen in der Summe nicht so wahnsinnig viel.

Was dagegen einen großen Unterschied macht: Wenn sich alle (oder fast alle, bis auf die letztgenannten) immer Mühe geben, so sparsam wie mögich zu sein. Jeder einen halben bis einen Liter weniger macht in der Summe eine ganze Menge aus. Leider muss man über 30 Jahre nach Rio aber sagen:
Die Mehrheit macht das nicht aus Vernunft.
Es sie des Geldes wegen machen zu lassen ist der bislang beste Plan B.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich:
> Wo genau liegt das Problem, wenn eine Familie ein Haus und zwei Autos hat , insbesondere wenn beide berufstätig sind und ein Bus nur alle Lichtjahre mal im Dorf vorbeikommt?



Das grundsätzliche Problem ist, dass wir nicht die Fläche und nicht die Ressourcen haben, damit jede Familie ein Haus und zwei Autos nutzen kann. Also wender forderst du, dass der Pöbel für dein Wohlbefinden im Staub kriecht oder du musst eingestehen, dass ein Lebensentwurf gemessen an dem, was möglich ist, eine Form von Luxus darstellt.

Und Luxus muss man sich leisten können. In einer fairen Gesellschaft in dem man entweder selbst viel mehr leistet als andere oder in dem man seinerseits auf andere Annehmlichkeiten verzichtet, die andere als selbstverständlich erachten. Das ist der Hintergedanke von Ressourceneinsparung über Marktmechanismen: Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, was er sich leisten will, aber einige Dinge sind halt objektiv betrachtet teuer und es ist schwer, sich diese leisten zu können.



> Wenn man nicht gerade eine faule Socke ist, ist es doch in einem marktwirtschaftlichem Umfeld/Staat fast natürlich, sich einen gewissen Wohlstand zu erarbeiten und im Idealfall an seine Kinder weitzugeben.



Nein, ein Wohlstand von deinem Format ist eben nicht "natürlich". Es ist für die Mehrheit unmöglich, ihn sich aus eigener Kraft zu erarbeiten.



> Bin ich privilegiert?
> Kann schon sein, aber ich sorge auch für derzeit 22 Arbeitsplätze in meinem privaten Büro und zieh nur so viel Gehalt raus, wie der Schnitt bei mir verdient, so dass 8 Mann z. T. deutlich mehr verdienen als der Chef.



Das mit dem Schnitt ehrt dich sehr und ist eine absolute Ausnahme. Weswegen ich dir an der Stelle auch gönne, dass du genauso viel wie der Durchschnitt deiner Mitarbeiter hast. Im Prinzip machst du schon genau das, was soziale Umverteilung gesamtgesellschaftlich vorsieht: Du teilst. Kein Grund mehr, mehr wegzunehmen.

Aber offensichtlich teilst du schon auf weitüberdurchschnittlichem Niveau was mal vermuten lässt, dass die Firma selbst nicht gerade ab der Grasnabe arbeitet, sondern ihrerseits auch auf den Schultern anderer steht (Zulieferer? Kunden? Externe?). Und selbst innerhalb deiner Firma verdienen, wenn ich das richtig rechne nur acht Leute mehr als du 16 Leute weniger als du. Für diese 16 Leute ist dein Wohlstand nicht "natürlich" und schon gar nicht der von den 8 noch privilegierteren. Und auch als nicht-faule Socke können sie das vermutlich nicht alle ändern: Es gibt nur 8 bessere Positionen, in die man aufsteigen könnte, wenn sie mal frei werden, aber es gibt 16 Leute, die aufsteigen wollen. Mindestens die Hälfte wird es also nie schaffen, die arbeiten Zeitlebens der "besseren" Hälfte der Firma zu.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das szenario würde es treffen, nur das in meinem fiktiven beispiel noch 2 nebengebäude und haufenweise grundstück dabei ist. Du weist was nebengebäude sind?
> Das muß natürlich in die wert-berechnung mit rein denn das haus schwebt nicht in der luft und hat auch nicht nur den, heute ja üblichen, metrischen grundschücksstreifen drum herum.



Ich weiß, was Nebengebäude sind. Und zwar keine "Wohnfläche" und nur die zählt bei den 200 m².



> Dazu scheinst du einfach nicht zu wissen, oder wissen wollen, wie die wertentwicklung der letzten jahre aus sah. Selbst eine bruchbude mit undichtem dach ist mittlerweile für "otto-normalo" eher unerschwinglich.



Das weiß ich nur zu gut, spielt in der Argumentation aber überhaupt keine Rolle. Entweder etwas ist für Preis X verkaufbar, dann kann man auch Geld dafür bekommen, oder etwas ist für Preis X nicht verkaufbar, dann hat es auch keinen Wert in der Nähe von X.



> Lass mich raten... Du hast noch nie ein bauernhaus gesehen und kennst es nur aus erzählungen oder eines was schon bis zur unkenntlichkeit umgebaut wurde? Dann lass dir gesagt sein, du machst aus einem stall mit seinem eingang nicht einfach mal eine wohnung.



Tipp: Wenn du bei Jauch mal nicht weiterweißt - lass das mit dem Raten. Nimm die 200 Euro und sei glücklich, aber raten ist es nicht deine Stärke.



> Also ich mache wirklich einiges mit ohne was dazu zu sagen, was auch über 200€ sprit-kosten pro monat bei unterdurchschnittlichem gehalt mit einschließt (nur für die fahrten zur arbeit), aber wenn ich einen kredit aufnehmen muß nur um die steuerschuld bei übernahme meines elternhauses zu begleichen ist es bei mir aus.  Damit schafft man eine klasse die noch unterhalb von harz4 liegt (die es mit selbstständigen bauern zwar schon gibt, aber  egal).



Anderen komplettes Unwissen vorwerfen, wenn sie nicht blind gehorchen, und Hartzer dissen, aber selbst keine Ahnung haben.
Zur Info: Die Angemessenheitsgrenze für eine HartzIV-Familie mit 4 Mitgliedern und Wohneigentum liegt bei 130 m². Als Hartzer muss du von deinem >200-m²-Haus also nicht 10-15% refinanzieren, sondern 100% verkaufen/aufbrauchen.




> Es mag ja sein das dir das gefällt, denn wer nichts erbt muß auch keine steuern zahlen, aber mir läuft das zu wieder! Für leute die das stemmen können ist das i.O. , aber der rest sollte in ruhe gelassen werden und das geht halt nur über entsprechende freigrenzen.



Ich sehe es halt nicht ein, dass auch die ärmsten mit ihrem Einkommen für die Schäden, die vergangene Generationen angerichtet haben, geradestehen müssen, aber die Gewinne auf unwiderruflich auf eine kleine Oberschicht konzentriert werden.




> Ohne worte...
> Es mag ja sein das du 2 linke hände hast, aber bis auf dach und heizung mache ich als gelernter handwerker alles selbst zumal es anders nicht geht. (gut, für mauern, putzen und fliesen hab ich jemand in der familie)



Da lernt man ja als gelernter Handwerker richtig viel, wenn man für unter 60000 € ein Haus samt Grundstück bauen kann. Demnach habe ich wohl mindestens drei linke Hände, auch wenn sie für das, was man in einer Mietswohnung machen kann, bislang immer gereicht haben.



> Gleich nochmal ohne worte... Mein nachbar, ein selbständiger bauer, ist also in deinen augen reich... Gehts noch???



Ich habe dir die offiziellen Definitionen genannt. Wenn du deine eigene Sprache kreieren willst - bitte. Eigene Satzendzeichensetzung hast du ja schon.

Deinem Nachbarn schlage ich ungesehen einen Deal vor: Mein gesamtes Vermögen, sein gesamtes Vermögen. Beides in einen Topf.
Jeder kriegt 50%. Meinetwegen kannst du auch mitmachen und wir teilen durch drei.

Mein Haushalt hat ein Einkommen aus einem Bereich, in dem ständig "Fachkräftemangel" herrscht und eins aus dem höheren öffentlichen Dienst, also ziemlich gute Tarife, dazu ohne Kinder allgemein wenig Ausgaben und Teil meines Lebensstandards habe ich sogar seit HarzIV-Zeiten nicht gehoben (hier stehen z.B. noch wortwörtlich die gleichen Möbel). Beide Elternhäuser haben ebenfalls fleißig bis ans Ende des Arbeitsalters respektive Gesundheit Vollzeit gearbeitet, teils in Berufen die hohe Qualifikationen voraussetzen und/oder sehr gesucht sind. Da deiner Darstellung nach in Deutschland ja allenfalls ein paar wenige Faulenzer arm sind und mein Haushalt klar nicht dazu gehört, sondern als fleißige Stadtbewohner zu den absoluten Gewinnern, während Leute wie du und dein Nachbar bis auf die Knochen ausbeutete Opfer der Gesellschaft sind, solltest du sofort einschlagen. Ich muss verrückt sein, dass ich überhaupt so ein Angebot mache, wo ich doch haushohe Verluste machen werde...

(Es sei denn, ich bekomme auch nur den Traktor. Dann bin ich mit etwas Glück schon dick und fett im Plus. Von Grundstücken oder Häusern gar nicht zu träumen.)


----------



## Sparanus (19. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt das Problem, wenn eine Familie ein Haus und zwei Autos hat , insbesondere wenn beide berufstätig sind und ein Bus nur alle Lichtjahre mal im Dorf vorbeikommt?


Das Problem ist, dass diese Argumentation auch von Leuten benutzt wird die, die U Bahn im 5 Minuten Takt vor der Haustür haben und/oder nur 3km zur Arbeit müssen und das am besten mit einem Auto das 12l auf 100km braucht.

Du wirst in Deutschland ja von vielen Menschen quasi ausgelacht wenn du als Mann einen Kleinwagen kaufst und ja klar "Scheiß drauf" aber das geht halt gesellschaftlich trotzdem irgendwo hin.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Ich finde ein Mensch, der in Deutschland Vollzeit arbeitet, sollte schon mindestens 1500 Euro Netto im Monat verdienen.
Bei 12 Euro Mindestlohn und 160 Stunden im Monat sind das  1920 Euro Brutto.
Netto wahrscheinlich ~1300 Euro.  Jetzt schon zu wenig.  Aldi  erhöht demnächst freiwillig für alle Mitarbeiter den Mindestlohn auf 14 Euro.  Das sind 2240 Euro Brutto und ungefähr 1600 Euro Netto.
Die Inflation steigt und die Mietkosten steigen auch im ländlichen Raum stark an.
Da müssen die Löhne auch angepasst werden.


----------



## compisucher (19. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das grundsätzliche Problem ist, dass wir nicht die Fläche und nicht die Ressourcen haben, damit jede Familie ein Haus und zwei Autos nutzen kann.


Nein, um das geht es auch gar nicht.
Wir wohnen tief im ländlichen Raum, nächste Gemeinde mit 1.500 EW gut 5 km entfernt, nächste Gemeinde mit weitergehenden Schulen 15 km. ÖPNV ausschließlich auf den Schülerverkehr ausgelegt (immerhin).
Insofern ist es eher ein Standortthema. Mein täglicher Arbeitsweg beträgt einfache Stecke 85km übern kleinen Alpenpass und einer Ländergrenze.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wender forderst du, dass der Pöbel für dein Wohlbefinden im Staub kriecht oder du musst eingestehen, dass ein Lebensentwurf gemessen an dem, was möglich ist, eine Form von Luxus darstellt.


Genau das nicht. Ob nun der angemessene Wohnraum innerstädtisch oder ländlich  mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen des jeweiligen Standortes ist, ist fast Nebensache. Es geht um angemessenen und leistbaren Wohnraum.
Deutschland ist eher ein Mietland. Meine persönliche Auffassung ist aber, dass so viele wie möglich sich Eigentum zulegen können sollten.
Wir bauen ja als Firma ausschließlich für kommunale Träger Sozialmietwohnungsbau.
Mein Büro erstellt für einige Projekte (nicht alle) Architekten- , Statik- und TGA-Planung.

Die Kernproblematik ist, dass der soziale Mietwohnungsbau nichts anders als Geschäftsmodell der Kommunen ist.
Das Objekt kostet x €, hat y Mieter und ist nach z Jahren amortisiert und danach wird Geld damit verdient.
Die Mieter (meist untere Einkommensschichten) müssen einen erheblichen Anteil ihres Verdienstes in die Miete stecken, ironischer weise sogar z. T. mit Mietzuschüssen anderweitig  finanziert.
Um die Menschen aus der Armutsfalle herauszuholen, fände ich es besser, wenn nach meinethalben 30 Jahren Mietdauer die Mietwohnung in Eigentum übergeht, die hernach vom Besitzer als Wertanlage weitervererbt oder auch veräußert werden kann.
Eine überschlägige Rechnung verdeutlicht, dass dies möglich wäre.
Erstellkosten inkl. aller Nebenkosten brutto für eine 75 m² Wohnung Stand 2022: 300.000 €
Miete: 75*10 € kalt = 750 €/mon=9.000 € /Jahr = 270.000 € in 30 Jahren.
Mit 12 € Kaltmiete würde die Wohnung nach 30  Jahren den Mietern gehören.
Natürlich ist das nur sehr grob, weil Zinsen, Instandhaltung pipapo da noch nicht dabei sind.
Aber von Seiten des Staates 30 Jahre lang Mietzuschuss gewähren und im Alter Dank Eigentum die Altersarmut zu vermeiden wäre ja mal was.
Unterm Strich wäre es nur eine Umverteilung und entgangener Gewinn für eine kommune nach 30 Jahren Nutzung einer Wohnung durch Mieter.
Komplexe Themen wie ich muss alle 5 Jahre umziehen weil... - lasse ich jetzt mal der Einfachheit halber weg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Luxus muss man sich leisten können. In einer fairen Gesellschaft in dem man entweder selbst viel mehr leistet als andere oder in dem man seinerseits auf andere Annehmlichkeiten verzichtet, die andere als selbstverständlich erachten. Das ist der Hintergedanke von Ressourceneinsparung über Marktmechanismen: Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, was er sich leisten will, aber einige Dinge sind halt objektiv betrachtet teuer und es ist schwer, sich diese leisten zu können.


Das ist zweifellos richtig, hat auch viel mit Bildungsmöglichkeiten und Bildungszugang zu tun.

Etwas plakativ:
So lange sich alle über ein Fastfooddeliveryservice innerstädtisch freuen, dass die Pizza nur 8,50 € kostet, aber negiert, das der arme Hund im Regen vor der Haustür am Existenzminimum herumkrabbelt, sich nie Wohneigentum anschaffen wird und vermutlich in der Altersarmt endet, so lange wird sich nicht viel ändern.
Theoretisch und bei fairer Bezahlung kostet die Pizza meinethalben 25 €.
Blöd nur, dass dies dann sich wieder nur die Privilegierten leisten können und der Normalo sagt: Geht nicht
Wir sitzen also in er Niedriglohnleistungsspirale.
Anspruch allgemein: So billig wie möglich, exorbitante Preissteigerungen zur Steigerung von Einkommen in den unteren Schichten kaum umsetzbar.
Der einzig sinnige Ausweg sehe ich, wie oben, in einem staatlich unterstützen Vermögensaufbau, der dafür sorgt, dass mit den Zuschüssen für Bedürftigen nicht noch zusätzlich Kasse gemacht wird und der Bedürftige am Ende eigentlich leer ausgeht.

Aber:
Nichts darf für umsonst sein, sonst wird nur eine weitere Generation von nur Leistungsempfängern herangezogen.
Solch ein Vermögensaufbau funktioniert nur dann auch in der Gesellschaft mit Akzeptanz, wenn der Unterstützte ordentlich in die Hände spucken muss, um meinethalben nach 20-30 Jahren eine Mietwohnung als Eigentumswohnung überschrieben bekommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, ein Wohlstand von deinem Format ist eben nicht "natürlich". Es ist für die Mehrheit unmöglich, ihn sich aus eigener Kraft zu erarbeiten.


Genau das glaube ich eben nicht.
Die faire Perspektive muss sich auftun.
Selbst wenn Geld da ist, höre ich fast vorwurfsvoll, wie kannst du dir ein 2. Häuschen leisten, aber gleichzeitig von drei Urlauben im Jahr für zig Euros erzählen.
Ja, mei, ich fahre seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr in den Urlaub, so einfach ist das.
Auch als GF fahre ich einen banalen Skoda mit 5,5 l/100km und keinen dicken BMW mit 12l/100km, auch das ist banal und einfach.
Und unser dicker US-RAM zieht fürs Benzingeld Bäume aus dem Wald und steht dreckig auf dem Hof und blockiert eben nicht als hochglanzpoliertes Statussymbol innerstädtisch 5 Parkplätze.

Unterm Strich gehts nur darum, wie sinnig gehe ich mit dem Verdienten Geld um.
Manche brauchen da schlichtweg Investitionsberatung, andere wie ich machen das intuitiv und wieder andere haben schlichtweg Glück oder eh unendlich auf dem Konto.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schnitt ehrt dich sehr und ist eine absolute Ausnahme. Weswegen ich dir an der Stelle auch gönne, dass du genauso viel wie der Durchschnitt deiner Mitarbeiter hast. Im Prinzip machst du schon genau das, was soziale Umverteilung gesamtgesellschaftlich vorsieht: Du teilst. Kein Grund mehr, mehr wegzunehmen.


Danke für die Blumen.
Gute MAs bekommt man nur dann, wenn auch die Kohle passt.
Ich zahle schon seit jeher deutlich über Tarif, versuche auch die Arbeit fair und gleichmäßig zu verteilen.
Läuft dass Projekt z. b. für mein Büro gut, gibts eine ganz einfache und transparente Regelung, die jeder MA auf dem Server tagesaktuell abgreifen kann.
Da wir der erwartete Gewinn  abgebildet.
Meinethalben 10% aus einem 500.000 € Planungsauftrag, wären 50.000 €
Regelung ist banal, 50% fließen ins Büro zum Reinvest, die anderen 50% gehen an jene Mitarbeiter, die am Projekt mitgearbeitet haben und zwar Verteilerschlüssel Stundenaufwand.
Da in der Regel jene MAs in eher niedrigen Positionen die meiste h Arbeit leisten müssen (klar: Arbeitsverteilung von oben nach unten), bekommt die Sekretärin oder der Zeichner immer mehr als der Projektleiter.
Da kann unterjährig nach Abschluss des Projekts  durchaus mal ein 5-6.000 €/Projekt Schein aufs Konto der Sekretärin fließen. Da wir immer mehrere Projekte haben, liegt der langjährige Schnitt bei der besagten Sekretärin mit einem Grundgehalt von grob 45.000 €/a bei ca. 15.000 € Gratifikation/a.
Das mag nicht jeder MA, habe auch schon Kündigungen von Leistungsträgern genau aus diesem Grund gehabt, wer aber das soziale Prinzip mal kapiert hat, zieht mit.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber offensichtlich teilst du schon auf weitüberdurchschnittlichem Niveau was mal vermuten lässt, dass die Firma selbst nicht gerade ab der Grasnabe arbeitet, sondern ihrerseits auch auf den Schultern anderer steht (Zulieferer? Kunden? Externe?).


Als Planungsbüro: Nein
Als GF Baufirma: Ja, wobei wir wohl zu 90% auf langjährige Subs zugreifen, die ausschließlich aus dem lokalen Raum kommen. Gründe sind banal: Weniger Mängel, weniger Kosten, mehr Kunden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und selbst innerhalb deiner Firma verdienen, wenn ich das richtig rechne nur acht Leute mehr als du 16 Leute weniger als du. Für diese 16 Leute ist dein Wohlstand nicht "natürlich" und schon gar nicht der von den 8 noch privilegierteren. Und auch als nicht-faule Socke können sie das vermutlich nicht alle ändern: Es gibt nur 8 bessere Positionen, in die man aufsteigen könnte, wenn sie mal frei werden, aber es gibt 16 Leute, die aufsteigen wollen. Mindestens die Hälfte wird es also nie schaffen, die arbeiten Zeitlebens der "besseren" Hälfte der Firma zu.


Siehe Beispiel Gratifikation oben und nein, wenn einer leistet, steigt er auf.
Meine zwei besten Projektleiter sind keine Studierten, sondern Seiteneinsteiger techn. Zeichner + Klempner-Geselle.
Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem damit, einen hochqualifizierten, aber stinkefaulen Uniabsolventen die Fristlose in die Hand zu drücken und einem techn. Zeichner, der gerade so den Hauptschulabschluss schaffte, zum Projektleiter zu ernennen.
Diese Menschen rennen  dann nicht, die fliegen auf der Arbeit,  weil sie ganz genau wissen, Leistung wird belohnt und sie bekommen eine reale Chance.
Meine Erfahrung:
Ein Hauptschulabsolvent ist nie dümmer als einer von der Uni, er hat nur nie zuvor die Chance, aber auch den Grund  bekommen, lernen zu DÜRFEN.


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meine zwei besten Projektleiter sind keine Studierten, sondern Seiteneinsteiger techn. Zeichner + Klempner-Geselle.


Proletarischer Habitus ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## compisucher (19. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Proletarischer Habitus ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen.


Na ja, die brüllen nicht irgendwo herum.
Die müssen z. B. Planungskoordination mit dem AG machen, selber in ihrem Fachbereich planen (LP2-LP5), Planungs-Jour-Fixe abhalten, Kostenmanagement führen, Miniteams führen usw. Und weil sie eben nicht den FH- oder UNI- Backgrund hatten, zwischenzeitlich Wissen aufsaugen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ein Hauptschulabsolvent ist nie dümmer als einer von der Uni, er hat nur nie zuvor die Chance, aber auch den Grund  bekommen, lernen zu DÜRFEN.


Die Frage ist, was denn "Dummheit" ist?
Ich würde eher nach "Faulheit" tendieren.
Jeder, der einen Hauptschulabschluss macht (gibt es den heute eigentlich noch?) hat in unserem Bildungssystem immer noch die Möglichkeit, durch weiterführende Schulen einen höheren Bildungsabschluss zu bekommen.
Man muss aber eben auch wollen. Nichts fliegt einem zu.
Das gilt auch für den Abiturienten, der sich für 30 Semester an der Uni reinschreibt und vor sich her studiert, weil eigentlich keine Lust hat zu arbeiten.


----------



## compisucher (19. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was denn "Dummheit" ist?
> Ich würde eher nach "Faulheit" tendieren.


Das ist eher schwierig zu beantworten.
Es gibt diverse Gründe, warum Menschen auf die Mittelschule (so heisst das zumindest in Bayern) gehen (müssen).
Soweit von mir überhaupt erkennbar und bestimmt nicht abschließend:
Bildungsferne Familien
Oftmals im Verbund mit "Hartz IV Umgebung
Migrationsherkunft meist 1. Gen.
Generelle Interessenlosigkeit an Schule/überbordendes Freizeitverhalten


Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder, der einen Hauptschulabschluss macht (gibt es den heute eigentlich noch?) hat in unserem Bildungssystem immer noch die Möglichkeit, durch weiterführende Schulen einen höheren Bildungsabschluss zu bekommen.


Dem ist so


Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss aber eben auch wollen. Nichts fliegt einem zu.


Ohne reale Perspektive ist das wollen schwer umzusetzen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für den Abiturienten, der sich für 30 Semester an der Uni reinschreibt und vor sich her studiert, weil eigentlich keine Lust hat zu arbeiten.


OK, so einen Langzeitstudierenden kenne ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ohne reale Perspektive ist das wollen schwer umzusetzen.


Die Perspektive ist es ein besseres Leben führen zu können.
Das ist eben das Wollen sich nicht der Schublade zu ergeben.
Bei uns in der Firma bewerben sich auch junge Menschen, die keinen guten Abschluss haben, aber motiviert sind.
Die wollen und darum geht es.


----------



## seahawk (19. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kinderkrippe, Kindergärten? Denn niemand kann sich die Verhältnisse aussuchen in die er hineingeboren wird und nicht nur daraus ergebend, startet jeder Mensch mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzung ins Leben und in die Gesellschaft. Damit sind an der Stelle nicht nur die körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten gemeint, sondern ebenso die soziale Schicht und das Elternhaus in das man hineingeboren wird. Dazu kommen dann noch Faktoren wie gut die vorschulische Betreuung in Form von Kinderkrippen und -gärten und wie stark die Bildungsbenachteiligung aufgrund der sozialen Herkunft ausgeprägt ist. Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat.
> Aber da ist man auch wieder bei dem Punkt, wie sich soziale und gesellschaftliche Verhältnisse über Generation hinweg reproduzieren und welche Folgen Armut, Ausgrenzung, Präkarisierung, abgehängte Gegenden, etc. auf die Menschen haben, die nicht zur besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse gehören, sondern den Klassengegensatz tagtäglich erfahren.
> 
> Von daher ist auch diese regelmäßig von einigen vorgetragene : "Man muss nur hart schaffen, dann schafft man auch was"-Einstellung nicht nur reichlich naiv, sondern unterstellt auch erstmal prinzipiell, dass alles ja angeblich nur faule Schweine und Schmarotzer sind.


Wer, wenn nicht Eltern und Kinder, sollte denn für eine Änderung dieses Zustandes stimmen?


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder, der einen Hauptschulabschluss macht (gibt es den heute eigentlich noch?) hat in unserem Bildungssystem immer noch die Möglichkeit, durch weiterführende Schulen einen höheren Bildungsabschluss zu bekommen.


Wurde schon 2014 abgeschafft. Aber wohl noch nicht in jeden Bundesland.
Man kann aber von einer Real oder Gesamtschule trotzdem noch mit Hauptschulabschluss runter gehen.

Ich kenne einige die von der Hauptschule gekommen sind und was aus sich gemacht haben. Ausbildung als Kaufleute. Meister im Handwerk und Selbstständigkeit. Ein Handwerksmeister ist mit einen Abitur oder Fachabitur gleichgesetzt. Damit kann man dann an der Fachhochschule studieren.

Einer der hatte Hauptschulabschluss gemacht. Dann Elektriker gelernt und Fachabi gemacht. Und arbeitet jetzt als Programmierer. Das hat der sich alles privat angeeignet.
Aber der war nie doof. Sein Vater hat eine Anwaltskanzlei. Der hatte bestimmt früher nur einen Durchhänger in der Schule oder keine Lust gehabt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Firma bewerben sich auch junge Menschen, die keinen guten Abschluss haben, aber motiviert sind.
> Die wollen und darum geht es.


Und? Bekommen die bei euch eine Chance? Z.B. durch ein Praktikum?


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Einer der hatte Hauptschulabschluss gemacht. Dann Elektriker gelernt und Fachabi gemacht. Und arbeitet jetzt als Programmierer. Das hat der sich alles privat angeeignet.


Und da sind wir wieder beim Wollen. 
Es gibt faule Leute in jeder Gesellschaftsschicht mit jedem Bildungsabschluss.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und? Bekommen die bei euch eine Chance? Z.B. durch ein Praktikum?


Natürlich. Wer zeigt, dass er willens und motiviert ist, bekommt auch Hilfe.
Gerade in Mathematik tun sich viele Lehrlinge schwer, die nur Hauptschule und co. haben,  weil in der Berufsschule Mathematik gelehrt wird, die man erst mit Abitur vorgesetzt bekommt.
Da gibt es dann Nachhilfe, die wir als Firma bezahlen, da wir ein Interesse an gut ausgebildeten Fachkräften haben.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Wer zeigt, dass er willens und motiviert ist, bekommt auch Hilfe.
> Gerade in Mathematik tun sich viele Lehrlinge schwer, die nur Hauptschule und co. haben,  weil in der Berufsschule Mathematik gelehrt wird, die man erst mit Abitur vorgesetzt bekommt.
> Da gibt es dann Nachhilfe, die wir als Firma bezahlen, da wir ein Interesse an gut ausgebildeten Fachkräften haben.


Das ist vorbildlich. In vielen anderen Firmen kommt es nicht mal bis zum Vorstellungsgespräch.
Da landen solche Bewerbungen direkt im Papierkorb.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist vorbildlich. In vielen anderen Firmen kommt es nicht mal bis zum Vorstellungsgespräch.
> Da landen solche Bewerbungen direkt im Papierkorb.


Ja, finde ich auch schlimm. Da werden Bewerbungen aussortiert, weil der Bewerber Ahmed oder Betül heißt.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Niveau gesunken.
Die Allgemeinbildung ist nur noch rudimentär vorhanden.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Mai 2022)

Wir hatten die Tage eine Bewerbung von einem jungen Mann Namens Jasmin.
Wir waren etwas verwirrt  
Abgelehnt haben wir aber, weil wir einfach keine freien Azubistellen haben.
Etliche Bewerber davor hätte man im Nachhinein doch besser aussortiert um auf Jasmin zu warten.
Aber erst hinterher ist man meißtens schlauer


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2022)

Ich habe ein paar Bewerbungen für meinen Nachfolger gesehen. Eieieiei 
Teilweise scheitert es schon an der Formatierung des Lebenslauf oder an einem grammatikalisch einigermaßen korrekten Anschreiben. Soooo schwer ist das doch nicht…


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch schlimm. Da werden Bewerbungen aussortiert, weil der Bewerber Ahmed oder Betül heißt.


Und dann wollen mir Leute nicht glauben, wenn ich von strukturellen Rassismus spreche, als würde ich ein pinkes Einhorn beschreiben.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wir hatten die Tage eine Bewerbung von einem jungen Mann Namens Jasmin.
> Wir waren etwas verwirrt


Jasmin ist ein gängiger Männername in Bosnien. Der Name wird jedoch nicht gleich betont, wie der deutsche Frauenname. Kleine Völkerkunde hier am Rande


----------



## Sparanus (19. Mai 2022)

Ich würde meinem Kind, wenn ich auswandere, keinen eindeutig deutschen Namen geben sondern was internationales oder ortübliches, damit keiner Verrenkungen machen muss um den Namen auszusprechen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

Für manche Menschen haben Namen eine besondere familiäre Bedeutung. Fände es auch seltsam irgendwann meinem Sohn erklären zu wollen, dass ich seinen Namen nur deshalb ausgewählt habe, damit die Gesellschaft darauf klarkommt. Ich will meinem Kind solche Werte nicht mal vermitteln. Er soll dazu stehen, was er ist und sich nicht für die Gesellschaft bücken müssen, nur weil sie Probleme hat mit seiner Herkunft


----------



## seahawk (19. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und dann wollen mir Leute nicht glauben, wenn ich von strukturellen Rassismus spreche, als würde ich ein pinkes Einhorn beschreiben.


Das ist im globalen Norden halt die Norm, schon unsere gesamte Sprache ist rassistisch. 









						Sprechen ohne zu diskriminieren: Das rassistische Erbe unserer Sprache | BR.de
					

Dass das N-Wort nicht geht, ist klar. Doch nicht immer sind rassistische Wörter so leicht zu identifizieren. Im Interview erklärt die Literaturwissenschaftlerin Susan Arndt, wie man problematische Ausdrücke entdeckt – und umgeht.




					www.br.de


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Für manche Menschen haben Namen eine besondere familiäre Bedeutung


Das ist halt in vielerlei Hinsicht schlecht.
Wer irgendwo einwandert soll in dieser Gesellschaft aufgehen und nicht in seiner ethischen Blase leben denn das passiert hier und an anderen Orten.
Ist sehr toll wenn man als Kind nicht mit allen reden kann weil andere Kinder bis zur Einschulung nicht aus dieser Blase rausgekommen sind und kein Deutsch sprechen.

Ich sage aber explizit, dass es dieses Problem weltweit gibt und auch unsere Politik ihre Schuld trägt. Was passiert denn wenn man Gastarbeiter und Einheimische so streng trennt. Eben.
Warum sagt jemand dessen Großeltern schon hier geboren sind noch "Ich bin Türke oder ähnlich"? Das kann doch nicht unser Anspruch sein wie sich Einwanderer hier sehen und das ist eine große Anklage an die deutsche Politik.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist im globalen Norden halt die Norm, schon unsere gesamte Sprache ist rassistisch.


Teilweise krass konstruierte Beispiele.
Hat Kolumbus Amerika entdeckt? Natürlich hat er das, die ganze restliche Welt wusste nichts davon für diese riesige Gruppe hat er Amerika entdeckt.

Ich hab ja letztens auch das gute Restaurant entdeckt, darf ich das jetzt nicht mehr sagen weil ich sonst dem Restaurantbetreiber das Mensch sein abspreche?


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist halt in vielerlei Hinsicht schlecht.
> Wer irgendwo einwandert soll in dieser Gesellschaft aufgehen und nicht in seiner ethischen Blase leben denn das passiert hier und an anderen Orten.


Was ist eine ethnische Blase? Wenn du irgendwo hinziehst. bist du plötzlich kein Deutscher mehr, sprichst auch kein Deutsch und löst dich sofort in der Menge der Mehrheit auf? Seltsame Vorstellung...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist sehr toll wenn man als Kind nicht mit allen reden kann weil andere Kinder bis zur Einschulung nicht aus dieser Blase rausgekommen sind und kein Deutsch sprechen.


Klingt so, als holst du dir die ganze Info über die "Ausländer" irgendwo in schlecht informierten Blättern ab. So etwas was du beschreibst passt auf keinen einzigen Ausländer, mit dem ich in meiner Stadt aufgewachsen bin. Selbst syrische Flüchtlinge, die ich kennenlernen durfte haben in relativ kurzer Zeit sehr gut Deutsch gelernt. Wahrscheinlich besser, als du Arabisch in der Zeit lernen könntest


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

Paralellgesellschaften gibt es. Meistens dort wo die Immigranten nur unter sich wohnen.
In den Stadtteilen  größerer Städte.
Aber das ist nicht Schuld der Immigranten, sondern das Versagen der Politik.
Politik muß die richtigen Bedingungen für Integration schaffen.
Und Immigranten auch den Willen dazu haben.
Das heisst aber nicht das sie ihre kulturelle Identität oder Wurzeln aufgeben sollen.
Sondern die Landessprache sprechen und sich an die Gesetze halten.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwo hinziehst. bist du plötzlich kein Deutscher mehr, sprichst auch kein Deutsch und löst dich sofort in der Menge der Mehrheit auf? Seltsame Vorstellung...


Nicht unbedingt in der ersten Generation, aber danach sollte es so langsam aufhören.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klingt so, als holst du dir die ganze Info über die "Ausländer" irgendwo in schlecht informierten Blättern ab.


Nö, ich beschreibe meine Schulzeit.
Meine Freunde mit Wurzeln in Marokko oder der Türkei die dauernd mit uns abgehangen habend konnten signifikant besser Deutsch als andere mit den selben Wurzeln in meiner Nachbarschaft.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das ist nicht Schuld der Immigranten, sondern das Versagen der Politik.


Hab ich ja auch so gesagt.
Wenn du 10 Menschen mkt mit verschiedenen Migrantionshintergründen zusammen stellst werden die relativ schnell und gut Deutsch lernen weil das der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner ist, stellst du 10 mit dem selben Migrationshintergrund zusammen wird das nicht so schnell passieren, warum auch ist ja aufwendig.

Und nochmal das betrifft alle Völker.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nö, ich beschreibe meine Schulzeit.
> Meine Freunde mit Wurzeln in Marokko oder der Türkei die dauernd mit uns abgehangen habend konnten signifikant besser Deutsch als andere mit den selben Wurzeln in meiner Nachbarschaft.


Ich kenne auch zwei Deutsche die perfekt türkisch sprechen können. Kinder lernen schnell voneinander.

Bei uns in OWL ist alles bunt gemischt. Ich bin hier mit Türken, Deutsch-Russen, Polen, Italienern, Griechen, Kroaten, Serben, Arabern und Engländern aufgewachsen. Wovon Türken und Russlanddeutsche wohl die größten Bevölkerungsanteile hier unter den Immigranten stellen.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2022)

Der fehlerhafte Ansatz beginnt schon damit, dass erwartet wird, dass die Leute Deutsch lernen und ihre kulturellen Identitäten verleugnen um sich anzupassen. Das bereits ist zu tiefst rassistisch. Niemand darf gezwungen werden sich anzupassen. Der Staat muss mit Menschen jeder Herkunft und jeder Sprache zurecht kommen und sie frei von jeglicher Diskriminierung aufnehmen. 

Die rassistische Mehrheitsgesellschaft muss sich anpassen, nicht die Migranten.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

Doch. Der Staat kann verlangen das die Sprache des Staates gesprochen wird und das sich an die hiesigen Gesetze gehalten wird (andere Länder haben richtige Einwanderungsgesetze).
Die kulturelle Identität muß man ja nicht deswegen aufgeben.
Aber es gibt für beide Seiten Rechte und Pflichten.
Das hat auch nichts mit Rassismus zu tun, sondern nennt man "Integration".


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2022)

@seahawk: wie kommuniziert man denn in deinem Turm zu Babel?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns in OWL ist alles bunt gemischt. Ich bin hier mit Türken, Deutsch-Russen, Polen, Italienern, Griechen, Kroaten, Serben, Arabern und Engländern aufgewachsen. Wovon Türken und Russlanddeutsche wohl die größten Bevölkerungsanteile hier unter den Immigranten stellen.


Ja eine große Mischung ist nicht schlecht weil dann ist das Deutsche der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner und wird zwangsläufig genutzt.

Aber dieses festhalten an der Identität des Heimatlandes über Generationen hinweg finde ich schädlich.
Wir haben 2 Moscheen in der Nachbarschaft. Sind es eine sunnitische und eine schiitische? Nein.
2 sunnitische, eine türkisch und eine marokkanisch. Toll oder? In der türkischen zahlt Erdogan die Imame und verbreitet sein Gedankengut in Deutschland.

Ne gefällt mir echt nicht.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @seahawk: wie kommuniziert man denn in deinem Turm zu Babel?


Wie auf den Klimatagen, mit Händen, Füßen und einem Lächeln.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber dieses festhalten an der Identität des Heimatlandes über Generationen hinweg finde ich schädlich.
> Wir haben 2 Moscheen in der Nachbarschaft. Sind es eine sunnitische und eine schiitische? Nein.
> 2 sunnitische, eine türkisch und eine marokkanisch. Toll oder? In der türkischen zahlt Erdogan die Imame und verbreitet sein Gedankengut in Deutschland.


Es sollten in Moscheen, hier in Deutschland, nur Imame beschäftigt werden, welche auch in Deutschland ausgebildet wurden. In manchen Moscheen wird nämlich die Scharia verbreitet.


----------



## Kindercola (20. Mai 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der fehlerhafte Ansatz beginnt schon damit, dass erwartet wird, dass die Leute Deutsch lernen und ihre kulturellen Identitäten verleugnen um sich anzupassen. Das bereits ist zu tiefst rassistisch. Niemand darf gezwungen werden sich anzupassen. Der Staat muss mit Menschen jeder Herkunft und jeder Sprache zurecht kommen und sie frei von jeglicher Diskriminierung aufnehmen.
> 
> Die rassistische Mehrheitsgesellschaft muss sich anpassen, nicht die Migranten.



was ein Blödsinn.... was anderes fällt mir dazu echt nicht ein.
Natürlich muss auch der Staat mit Menschen jeder Herkunft klar kommen. Aber die Amtssprache sollten diese Menschen schon lernen (wollen). Wie sollen die sonst integriert werden?  Mit singen, klatschen und tanzen?

Die Mehrheitsgesellschaft muss sich anpassen... ja ne ist klar


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wie auf den Klimatagen, mit Händen, Füßen und einem Lächeln.


Mit dem Klassenbewusstsein ist es mal wieder nicht weit her.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben 2 Moscheen in der Nachbarschaft. Sind es eine sunnitische und eine schiitische? Nein.
> 2 sunnitische, eine türkisch und eine marokkanisch. Toll oder?


Moscheen sind in Deutschland von den Mitgliedern selbstorganisierte Vereine. Das es bei euch zwei Moscheen gibt, wo türkisch und marokkanisch gepredigt wird, liegt dann wohl daran, dass bei euch diese zwei Bevölkerungsgruppen am meisten leben. Was für einen Sinn würde es dann machen dort den Leuten eine schiitische Moschee aufzuzwingen?


Sparanus schrieb:


> In der türkischen zahlt Erdogan die Imame und verbreitet sein Gedankengut in Deutschland.


Halte ich für eine unbewiesene Unterstellung. Eine Moschee ist erstmal ein Ort wo gebetet wird und religiöse Predigen gehalten werden. Abgesehen davon, veröffentlichen die zwei größten türkischen Moscheegemeinden, Ditib und IGMG, alle Freitagspredigten jede Woche auf deutsch auf ihren Webseiten. Kann man sich gerne heute selber davon überzeugen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es sollten in Moscheen, hier in Deutschland, nur Imame beschäftigt werden, welche auch in Deutschland ausgebildet wurden.


Bin ich voll dafür.


RyzA schrieb:


> In manchen Moscheen wird nämlich die Scharia verbreitet.


Hier ist gefährliches Halbwissen. Scharia ist ein flexibler islamischer Regelkatalog, der das individuelle, als auch das kollektive Leben regeln soll. Im individuellen zählt zur Scharia die Regelung wie und wann man betet, fastet, spendet oder welche Nahrung man isst. Somit leben die Muslime in BRD ja auf individueller Ebene Scharia aus und über diese Scharia wird natürlich auch gepredigt.
Was du mit Sicherheit meinst, ist das Strafgesetzbuch nach Scharia und diese wird in 99% der Moscheen definitiv nicht in Deutschland gepredigt, da sie sonst ratz fatz zu wäre


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hier ist gefährliches Halbwissen. Scharia ist ein flexibler islamischer Regelkatalog, der das individuelle, als auch das kollektive Leben regeln soll. Im individuellen zählt zur Scharia die Regelung wie und wann man betet, fastet, spendet oder welche Nahrung man isst. Somit leben die Muslime in BRD ja auf individueller Ebene Scharia aus und über diese Scharia wird natürlich auch gepredigt.
> Was du mit Sicherheit meinst, ist das Strafgesetzbuch nach Scharia und diese wird in 99% der Moscheen definitiv nicht in Deutschland gepredigt, da sie sonst ratz fatz zu wäre


Ja ok. Danke für die Richtigstellung.  

Ich hatte mal eine Doku gesehen, da haben Journalisten aufgedeckt, das in manchen Moscheen Hass gepredigt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was für einen Sinn würde es dann machen dort den Leuten eine schiitische Moschee aufzuzwingen?


Das war nicht der Sinn meiner Aussage.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Halte ich für eine unbewiesene Unterstellung.











						Erdogan bei Moschee-Eröffnung in Köln - "Ein erfolgreicher Besuch"
					

Der türkische Präsident Erdogan hat sich zufrieden mit seiner Deutschlandreise gezeigt. Bei der Einweihung der Ditib-Moschee in Köln forderte er eine bessere Integration der Türken hierzulande.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				











						Ditib-Moscheegemeinden in der Kritik: Beten für die Invasion
					

In deutschen Moscheen wird für den Sieg der türkischen Armee in Nordsyrien gebetet. Muss diese Mobilisierung unterbunden werden?




					taz.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war nicht der Sinn meiner Aussage.


Dann habe ich es missverstanden. Du hast es aber auch vage formuliert.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Erdogan bei Moschee-Eröffnung in Köln - "Ein erfolgreicher Besuch"
> 
> 
> Der türkische Präsident Erdogan hat sich zufrieden mit seiner Deutschlandreise gezeigt. Bei der Einweihung der Ditib-Moschee in Köln forderte er eine bessere Integration der Türken hierzulande.
> ...


Hier fordert Erdogan Integration der Türken in Deutschland. Passt doch 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ditib-Moscheegemeinden in der Kritik: Beten für die Invasion
> 
> 
> In deutschen Moscheen wird für den Sieg der türkischen Armee in Nordsyrien gebetet. Muss diese Mobilisierung unterbunden werden?
> ...


Das halte ich selber auch für problematisch. Ich finde auch, dass national-politisches Gedankengut aus anderen Ländern in Moscheen nichts zu suchen haben! Aber leider schläft da nach wie vor die hiesige Politik sich darum zu kümmern, den Muslimen mit Deutschland eine Identifikation zu bieten. Dass Türken oder andere Muslime sich nach drei Generationen immer noch nicht mit Deutschland identifizieren können, sagt sehr viel über die Willkommenskultur in BRD aus und das Ahmeds und Betüls aufgrund ihrer Namen keine Ausbildungsplätze bekommen können, spielt in dieser ganzen Sache keine unwesentliche Rolle.

Interessanterweise habe ich gestern ein sehr gutes Interview mit Serdar Somuncu empfohlen bekommen, der in der ersten halbe Stunde über genau dieses Thema, Integrationspolitik, spricht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NWxintoGYMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interview ist sehr lang, weil über Gott und die Welt gesprochen wird (auch über Hip Hop @RyzA ) aber der relevante Teil bzgl. Integration findet in den ersten 45 min. statt. Anschauen lohnt👍


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2022)

Ihr diskutiert doch Grundsätzlich über die Religionsfreiheit, oder?
Gibts eine Religionsfreiheit, gibts automatisch entsprechende sakrale Gebäude.

Die Problematik des Islams ist ja  eher der, dass es unterschiedliche Ausprägungen und keine übergeordnete Instanz eines Regelwerkes z. b. bzgl. der Lehre gibt.
Meinethalben sehr ähnlich der USA, wo es praktisch in jedem Kaff eine etwas andere (christliche) Kirche gibt.
Und auch das wird manchmal was völlig anderes gepredigt, als es Washington lieb ist.

Das Prinzip der völligen Religionsfreiheit ist aber dem Amis historisch heilig, weile eben die ersten Siedler mehr oder weniger Flüchtlinge als religiösen Gründen waren.

Wir müssen das eher noch lernen.
Historisch führte die Religionsspaltung zum urdeutschen Trauma des 30jährigen Krieges.

Mittlerweile sind wir aber ein Einwanderungsland und eine Mischbevölkerung mit grob 30% Migrationshintergrund geworden.

Also gibt es aus meiner Sicht nur zwei Wege:

Absolute Religionsfreiheit, somit sakarale Bauten und somit auch die eine oder andere Bullshitrede eines Iman auf der Payroll von von Erdoboy.

oder

(jetzt wird es lustig)
Es dürfen nur jene Religionsgemeinschaften in D. ihre Religion ausüben und Sakralbauten errichten, in deren Heimatländer nicht nur per Gesetz sondern auch kulturell von der Bevölkerung her andere (christliche) Religionen toleriert werden und Sakralbauten ohne Einschränkung errichtet werden dürfen...

Also das urchristliche Auge-um-Auge -Prinzip...

(wer Ironie findet, darf die behalten...)


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass national-politisches Gedankengut aus anderen Ländern in Moscheen nichts zu suchen haben!


Das passiert aber wenn es keine reinen Religionsgemeinschaften sind und wenn diese Gemeinschaften sind auf ein Land beziehen. Es darf hier kein "Wir und die" geben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik des Islams ist ja  eher der, dass es unterschiedliche Ausprägungen und keine übergeordnete Instanz eines Regelwerkes z. b. bzgl. der Lehre gibt.
> Meinethalben sehr ähnlich der USA, wo es praktisch in jedem Kaff eine etwas andere (christliche) Kirche gibt.
> Und auch das wird manchmal was völlig anderes gepredigt, als es Washington lieb ist.


Eigentlich nicht. Die Mehrheit der Muslime ist sunnitisch. Das Regelwerk ist der Qur'an und die Aussprüche des Propheten Muhammed saws. Schiiten und Kharidschiten wie der IS sind eine Minderheit, von weniger als 10% (Kharidschiten seien sogar weniger als 1%).
Somit ist es eigentlich viel simpler, als in deinem Beispiel.


compisucher schrieb:


> (jetzt wird es lustig)
> Es dürfen nur jene Religionsgemeinschaften in D. ihre Religion ausüben und Sakralbauten errichten, in deren Heimatländer nicht nur per Gesetz sondern auch kulturell von der Bevölkerung her andere (christliche) Religionen toleriert werden und Sakralbauten ohne Einschränkung errichtet werden dürfen...


Dann wären wir ja wieder bei der Türkei und Erdogan 









						Türkei: Erster Kirchenbau seit 1923 - Vatican News
					

Innerhalb weniger Monate ist in der Nähe des Atatürk-Flughafens von Istanbul eine Kirche gebaut worden – die erste von Grund auf neu gebaute ...




					www.vaticannews.va
				





compisucher schrieb:


> Also das urchristliche Auge-um-Auge -Prinzip...


Du weißt aber schon, dass du gerade Scharia predigst   



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das passiert aber wenn es keine reinen Religionsgemeinschaften sind und wenn diese Gemeinschaften sind auf ein Land beziehen. Es darf hier kein "Wir und die" geben.


Ja, weil der Islam in Deutschland nicht anerkannt ist als Religionsgemeinschaft. Daher mussten Muslime sich in e.V. organisieren. Integrationspolitik komplett verfehlt.


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du gerade Scharia predigst


Yo, klar

Ich darf mich selbst zitieren, insbesondere der Klammersatz:


compisucher schrieb:


> Also das urchristliche Auge-um-Auge -Prinzip...
> (wer Ironie findet, darf die behalten...)



Weil im Grunde nach die Diskussion genau diese Pole hat:
Absolute Freiheit vs. wie du mir, so ich dir


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dass Türken oder andere Muslime sich nach drei Generationen immer noch nicht mit Deutschland identifizieren können, sagt sehr viel über die Willkommenskultur in BRD aus und das Ahmeds und Betüls aufgrund ihrer Namen keine Ausbildungsplätze bekommen können, spielt in dieser ganzen Sache keine unwesentliche Rolle.


Wir haben  bei uns auch einen Chinesen. Sehr fleißig, niemand kann seinen Namen aussprechen, trotzdem wird er anders wahr genommen als ein Muslime.
Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass die muslimische Welt sehr patriarchisch geprägt ist. Stärker als anderswo auf der Welt.
Das Problem ist meiner Meinung, dass es vielen schwer fällt sich als Deutscher zu sehen. Wer hier geboren wird, hier aufwächst, hier sozialisiert wird, deutscher Staatsbürger ist, ist für mich genauso ein Deutscher, wie der Biodeutsche, der seit 10 Generationen hier gezüchtet wird.
Es spielt keine Rolle, woher seine Eltern stammten, welche Hautfarbe er hat oder an was er glaubt.
Das unterscheidet uns z.B. noch deutlich von den Amerikanern, wo jeder ein Amerikaner ist und sich auch so fühlt, egal woher seine Eltern mal eingewandert sind.
Warum das so ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass Deutschland keine Kolonialländer hatte, wo Menschen von dort hier eingewandert sind, wie z.B. Frankreich, England oder Niederlande.
Und dass Deutschland kein klassisches Einwandererland ist wie die USA zählt sicher auch dazu.
Dabei ist Diversität sehr wichtig. Diversität fördert Liberalität.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ein Politiker mit Migrationshintergrund mal Bundeskanzler wird oder wir einen homosexuellen Bundespräsidenten haben.
Ich bin nach Pfingsten jedenfalls  wieder in den Schulen unterwegs und werbe für meinen Berufszweig. Gerade Mädchen versuche ich technische und naturwissenschaftliche Berufe näher zu bringen. 
Ich mache dann ein Experiment, wo was in die Luft fliegt, das kommt immer an. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik des Islams ist ja  eher der, dass es unterschiedliche Ausprägungen und keine übergeordnete Instanz eines Regelwerkes z. b. bzgl. der Lehre gibt.


Das gibt es ja nur bei den Katholiken. Die Evangelikalen sind auch nicht vereint. Da treibt jeder sein Unwesen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, weil der Islam in Deutschland nicht anerkannt ist als Religionsgemeinschaft.


Und deswegen ist es nicht möglich, dass Türken und Marokkaner die selbe Mosche nutzen?


Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns auch einen Chinesen. Sehr fleißig, niemand kann seinen Namen aussprechen, trotzdem wird er anders wahr genommen als ein Muslime.


Chinesen haben idR. auch internationale Namen. Gruß an meine Freunde Fritz und Daniela 
(Wohlbemerkt, das sind Chinesen die in China wohnen)


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben  bei uns auch einen Chinesen. Sehr fleißig, niemand kann seinen Namen aussprechen, trotzdem wird er anders wahr genommen als ein Muslime.
> Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass die muslimische Welt sehr patriarchisch geprägt ist. Stärker als anderswo auf der Welt.


Obwohl ich auch paar Ansichten teile, die du nach dem zitierten noch anführt, möchte ich trotzdem auf den Punkt eingehen, weil ich ihn als problematisch ansehe. Für mich klingt hier eine gewisse Schuldfrage mit.
Das Muslime anders als Chinesen wahrgenommen werden ist, ist sehr euphemistisch formuliert. Muslime zählen zu einer diskriminierten Minderheit in Deutschland und dein Beispiel mit den Bewerbungen, die in den Müll geworfen werden, wegen ihren muslimischen Namen sind ein Paradebeispiel dafür, was in unserer Gesellschaft falsch läuft. 
Das jetzt Muslime anders wahrgenommen werden, als andere Migranten, hat historische Gründe, aber auch mit einer jahrzehntelangen Medienflut an negativen Schlagzeilen zu tun. 
Ich glaube, dass es viele Menschen leider nicht schaffen, sich von den stereotypen Bildern über Muslime zu lösen und deshalb benachteiligen. 
Bevor jetzt die Schuld bei den Muslimen gesucht wird, wäre es gut, wenn die Mehrheitsgesellschaft noch mal ihr Bild von diesen Menschen reflektiert und überlegt, ob es für ein Zusammenleben sinnvoll ist, wenn nur negativ Beispiele herangezogen werden, um den Rest gleich mitauszuschließen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und deswegen ist es nicht möglich, dass Türken und Marokkaner die selbe Mosche nutzen?


Als diese Kulturvereine aka Moscheen der 1. Generation gegründet worden, war es wichtig ein Stück Heimat in der Fremde zu haben. Daher wurde in der jeweiligen Landessprache dort gesprochen und gepredigt. Heute ist es nicht mehr überall so eng. Man sieht ja auch zig Konvertierte in den Moscheen aus allen Länder und Predigten werden auch ins Deutsche übersetzt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Chinesen haben idR. auch internationale Namen. Gruß an meine Freunde Fritz und Daniela
> (Wohlbemerkt, das sind Chinesen die in China wohnen)


Wir nennen ihn Joe. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Obwohl ich auch paar Ansichten teile, die du nach dem zitierten noch anführt, möchte ich trotzdem auf den Punkt eingehen, weil ich ihn als problematisch ansehe. Für mich klingt hier eine gewisse Schuldfrage mit.


Welche Schuldfrage?
Hört sich ja wie Wagenknecht gestern beim Lanz, wo die Ukraine eine Mitschuld am Krieg trägt.
Der Muslime, der hier in Deutschland lebt und sein Leben leben will, hat doch an nichts Schuld. Er kann nichts dafür, dass er diskriminiert wird. Frauen werden auch diskriminiert, homosexuelle werden diskriminieret, Transgender sowieso. 
Selbst ich wurde jahrelang diskriminiert, wenn ich mit meinen Kindern am Supermarkt parken wollte und dort ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Mutter-Kind-Parkplatz" stand.
Ich wurde auch schon als Perversling beschimpft als ich meine Tochter vom Kindergarten  abgeholt und sie auf den Arm genommen hatte und sie dafür natürlich am Gesäß festgehalten hatte.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das Muslime anders als Chinesen wahrgenommen werden ist, ist sehr euphemistisch formuliert. Muslime zählen zu einer diskriminierten Minderheit in Deutschland und dein Beispiel mit den Bewerbungen, die in den Müll geworfen werden, wegen ihren muslimischen Namen sind ein Paradebeispiel dafür, was in unserer Gesellschaft falsch läuft.


Das gilt doch auch für andere. Was denkst du denn, wo sich der Chinese überall beworben hatte?
Oder erzähl mal heute, dass du Russe bist.
Und dass Bewerbungen mit ausländisch klingenden Namen im Papierkorb landen, ist zwar Fakt, aber das ist doch nicht die Mehrheit.
Die allermeisten Firmen geben jedem Bewerber eine faire Chance. Das weiß ich ja, weil ich mich mit den Ausbildern anderer Firmen regelmäßig treffe.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das jetzt Muslime anders wahrgenommen werden, als andere Migranten, hat historische Gründe, aber auch mit einer jahrzehntelangen Medienflut an negativen Schlagzeilen zu tun.


Welche historischen Gründe hat das denn?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es viele Menschen leider nicht schaffen, sich von den stereotypen Bildern über Muslime zu lösen und deshalb benachteiligen.
> Bevor jetzt die Schuld bei den Muslimen gesucht wird, wäre es gut, wenn die Mehrheitsgesellschaft noch mal ihr Bild von diesen Menschen reflektiert und überlegt, ob es für ein Zusammenleben sinnvoll ist, wenn nur negativ Beispiele herangezogen werden, um den Rest gleich mitauszuschließen.


Ich denke, dass Schwarze noch viel stärker diskriminiert werden als Muslime.
Und welche Negativbeispiele meinst du?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für den Abiturienten, der sich für 30 Semester an der Uni reinschreibt und vor sich her studiert, weil eigentlich keine Lust hat zu arbeiten.



Langes Studium kann aber auch einfach an der Unfähigkeit der Uni liegen einen ordentlichen Vorlesungsplan zu erstellen. Oder Professoren, die sich mit über 50% Durchfallquote rühmen.
Oder sich ganz weigern ein Projekt vernünftig zu bewerten.
Wenn dann erst eine Klage nötig ist, kann man sich das Zählen der Semester gleich ganz schenken. Denn aufgrund der überlasteten Verwaltungsgerichte, bekommt man erst 2-3 Jahre nach Klageeinreichung einen Verhandlungstermin.
Da ist also selbst wenn man das Verfahren haushoch gewinnt schnell das doppelte der Regelstudienzeit erreicht.

Es passiert zum Teil sogar, dass festgestellt wird, dass die komplette Prüfungsordnung über Jahre ungültig oder noch gar nicht rechtsgültig in Kraft getreten ist. Nur weil bisher niemand geklagt hat, weiß es halt keiner der Studierenden.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das halte ich selber auch für problematisch. Ich finde auch, dass national-politisches Gedankengut aus anderen Ländern in Moscheen nichts zu suchen haben!



Volkverhetzendes Gedankengut in deutschen Kirchen ist aber auch nicht besser.









						Zweite Gutachterin wirft Pastor Latzel Verbreitung von Hass vor
					

Im Volksverhetzungs-Prozess gegen Olaf Latzel kam es zu einem Schlagabtausch über theologische Grundsatzfragen. Nach dem konservativen Alttestamentler Schwienhorst-Schönberger sprach die liberale Professorin Isolde Karle Klartext. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Von den christlichen Extremisten in Osteuropa, Russland und USA gar nicht erst zu reden.

Siehe hier:




__





						Laden…
					





					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Und ganz zu schweigen von den Faschisten:








						Interne Chats: Im Maschinenraum der AfD
					

Mehr als 40.000 interne Chat-Nachrichten von AfD-Abgeordneten, die NDR und WDR exklusiv vorliegen, enthüllen ein desolates Selbstbild und radikales Gedankengut der AfD-Bundestagsfraktion.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Update:








						VerfG Bbg: AfD bleibt Verdachtsfall
					

Ist die 2019 ins Gesetz eingefügte Verdachtsberichterstattung durch den Verfassungsschutz auch bei Parteien zulässig? Die AfD hatte dagegen geklagt.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2022)

Spannend wird nun, wann die Grünen endlich das Tempolimit durchsetzen. 

Mittlerweile ist erwiesen, dass die Autoindustrie da seit vielen Jahren gegen kämpft und den Klimawandel wissentlich befördert. 



> Bei einer Aufsichtsratssitzung im Jahr 1984 warnte ein Sprecher des Vorstands laut Protokoll: "Mit der Einführung einer Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung in Deutschland könnten die deutschen Fahrzeuge einen Imageverlust erleiden." Auch der für den Vertrieb damals zuständige Vorstand sprach sich klar gegen eine öffentliche CO2-Diskussion aus und stoppte die Veröffentlichung eines internen Papiers zu den Gefahren der Klimakrise. Im Vorstandsprotokoll dazu heißt es: "Der größte Emittent von CO2 bringt gerade diesen Stoff in die Diskussion. Autofeindliche Forderungen wie Fahrverbot, Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung könnten die Forderungen der Umweltschützer sein."











						Klage gegen VW - Klimaschutz aktiv verzögert?
					

VW soll aktiv Klimaschutzmaßnahmen verzögert haben, das geht aus internen Dokumenten und einem Greenpeace-Bericht hervor, die dem SWR vorliegen. Am Freitag steht VW wegen seiner Rolle beim Klimaschutz vor Gericht.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Schuldfrage?
> Hört sich ja wie Wagenknecht gestern beim Lanz, wo die Ukraine eine Mitschuld am Krieg trägt.
> Der Muslime, der hier in Deutschland lebt und sein Leben leben will, hat doch an nichts Schuld.


100% korrekt. Für mich persönlich schwingt das nur so mit, wenn jemand meint, dass Namen Diskriminierungen anziehen, was faktisch stimmen mag, jedoch im nächsten Atemzug gemeint wird, dass Menschen mit "fremden" Namen selber daran schuld seien - Was ich hier im Forum leider auch schon gelesen hatte - An Stelle die Deutschen in Verantwortung zu ziehen, von denen die Diskriminierung ausgeht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Welche historischen Gründe hat das denn?


Das würde jetzt hier etwas den Rahmen sprengen, aber es gibt gewisse antimuslimische Narrative in der Gesellschaft, die schon seit den Kreuzzügen in Europa existieren. Diese Narrative münden heute darin, dass behauptet wird, dass der Islam nicht zum judäo-christlichen Abendland gehört (Obwohl alle drei nahezu die selben Glaubensinhalte haben als nahöstliche Religionen des Monotheismus) oder Sarrazins Thesen von minderbemittelten Inzest-Muslimen, welche Nr. 1 Bestseller waren in Deutschland.
Wenn du wirklich Interesse an dem Thema hast, empfehle ich dir Dr. Yasemin Shooman, die dazu forscht und auch schon Bücher veröffentlicht hat:





__





						»... weil ihre Kultur so ist«: Narrative des antimuslimischen Rassismus (Kultur und soziale Praxis) : Yasemin Shooman: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

»... weil ihre Kultur so ist«: Narrative des antimuslimischen Rassismus (Kultur und soziale Praxis) | Yasemin Shooman | ISBN: 9783837628661 | Kostenloser Versand für alle Bücher mit Versand und Verkauf duch Amazon.



					www.amazon.de
				







Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Schwarze noch viel stärker diskriminiert werden als Muslime.


Finde es schwer, wenn jetzt ausgerechnet wird, wer mehr Leid erfährt. Außerdem ist über die Hälfte des afrikanischen Kontinents selber muslimisch, daher beißt sich das hier bisschen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und welche Negativbeispiele meinst du?


Ich meine damit, dass es Negativbeispiele von Muslimen gibt, aber dass es weitaus mehr positive Beispiele gibt. Leider wird die Debatte oft nur defizitär geführt, wie es ja hier auch teilweise stattfindet, im Sinne von "Sie sollen sich von ihrer Heimatkultur und -Identität lösen", "Es wird in den Moscheen Hass gepredigt" usw.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2022)

Wobei die antisemitischen Verschwörungstheorien auch bis ins Mittelalter zurückreichen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die antisemitischen Verschwörungstheorien auch bis ins Mittelalter zurückreichen.


Umso bescheuerter, dass man von einem christlich-jüdischen Abendland spricht, wenn man gegen den Islam wettert als ein Fremdkörper. Jüdische Verbände haben sich auch schon darüber geäußert, dass sie es lächerlich finden, wenn über jüdisch-christliche Vergangenheit als ein positiven Kulturkomplex gesprochen wird. Wie mit den Juden in Europa seitdem Mittelalter umgegangen wird, wissen wir ja. Zumindest sollten wir das.

Wenn ich Europa eine Diagnose stellen würde, dann wäre es wohl ausgeprägte kognitive Dissonanz^^


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2022)

Wobei das ja bei anderen Themen wie Umwelt und Klimaschutz, Flüchtlinge oder Menschenrechte nicht besser aussieht.

Da passen dann die Worte von Walter Lübcke manchmal ganz gut. Gerade wenn man sie nicht nur auf Deutschland sondern gleich auf die EU bezieht.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie mit den Juden in Europa seitdem Mittelalter umgegangen wird, wissen wir ja. Zumindest sollten wir das.


Zum Glück war Europa ein einziger Staat und das ganze ist gar nicht pauschalisierend.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Glück war Europa ein einziger Staat und das ganze ist gar nicht pauschalisierend.


Was Behandlung von Juden angeht, war das christliche Mittelalter in Europa sehr eindeutig. Nicht umsonst sind Juden nach Nordafrika und zum osmanischen Reich geflüchtet in der Zeit. Bilde dich doch bitte erst, bevor du irgendwelche inhaltlose Phrasen dreschst.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was Behandlung von Juden angeht, war das christliche Mittelalter in Europa sehr eindeutig.


Es gab so viele Staaten in Europa, das ist nicht zu verallgemeinern und auch im osmanischen Reich hat man die Juden finanziell ausgenommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gab so viele Staaten in Europa, das ist nicht zu verallgemeinern und auch im osmanischen Reich hat man die Juden finanziell ausgenommen.


Davon weiß ich nichts. Kann sein. Aber zumindest hatten sie viel mehr Rechte als in Europa und wurden nicht ermordet, wie die Opfer der zig Progrome unter den Kreuzzügen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2022)

Rechte Kaderschmiede: Ungarns patriotische Elite
					

Ein privates Institut in Budapest will eine neue "patriotische Generation" fördern. Der ungarische Staat spendierte dazu ein Milliardenvermögen. Eingebunden in dessen Netzwerk ist auch die Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Insofern ist es eher ein Standortthema.



Ja. Es gibt Standorte, da wohnen viele Menschen effizient. Es gibt Standorte, da ist Platz für Natur. Es gibt Standorte, das stören WKA & Co nicht.
Und es gibt zersiedelte Landschaften. Ohne. Ende. In Deutschland.



> Mein täglicher Arbeitsweg beträgt einfache Stecke 85km übern kleinen Alpenpass und einer Ländergrenze.



Klingt noch mehr nach einem Lebenskonzept, dass unmöglich ein nenneswerter Teil der Bevölkerung teilen könnte.



> Es geht um angemessenen und leistbaren Wohnraum.



Nein, von sowas hochtrabenden habe ich noch lange nicht gesprochen. Es geht erstmal um die Gesamtkapazität für Wohnraum und um die Ressourcen für Mobilität. Beide sind begrenzt und geteilt durch 80 Millionen bleibt sehr viel weniger pro Nase übrig, als dein Lebensstil verbraucht.

Auch soziale Umverteilung kann nur so viel verteilen, wie da ist.



> Die Kernproblematik ist, dass der soziale Mietwohnungsbau nichts anders als Geschäftsmodell der Kommunen ist.
> Das Objekt kostet x €, hat y Mieter und ist nach z Jahren amortisiert und danach wird Geld damit verdient.
> Die Mieter (meist untere Einkommensschichten) müssen einen erheblichen Anteil ihres Verdienstes in die Miete stecken, ironischer weise sogar z. T. mit Mietzuschüssen anderweitig  finanziert.
> Um die Menschen aus der Armutsfalle herauszuholen, fände ich es besser, wenn nach meinethalben 30 Jahren Mietdauer die Mietwohnung in Eigentum übergeht, die hernach vom Besitzer als Wertanlage weitervererbt oder auch veräußert werden kann.
> Eine überschlägige Rechnung verdeutlicht, dass dies möglich wäre.



Da muss man nicht viel rechnen: Kommunen und Bürger zusammen finanzieren Wohnraum Menge X. Entweder als Sozialwohnungen teilweise aus Steuer und aus Mieten oder als Geschennkwohnungen komplett aus entsprechend höheren Abgaben, die die Kommune irgendwo eintreiben muss. Das Mietmodell bietet dabei mehr Raum für Schindluder, aber wäre die Kommune ernsthaft am Wohl der Bürger, insbersondere der sozial schwachen, orientiert, würden beide Modelle zu guten Ergebnissen führen und das Mietmodell eine viel feinere Regulierung erlauben, weil man eben nicht 30 Jahre in Zukunft planen muss, ohne irgendwas ändern zu können.

Ich bin daher sogar für das genaue Gegenteil: Staatliche Vermietung als vorherrschende Wohnform. Wohneigentum ist vor allem eine Rückversicherung gegen "abgezockt werden", aber die braucht man eben nicht, wenn es statt Abzockern einen sozial denkenden Staat gibt. (Wenn - wenn nicht stirbt aber auch dein Modell schon vor dem ersten Spatenstich) Und bei der Flexibilität, die die moderne Arbeitswelt, durchaus aber auch soziale Interessen und erneut die optimale Ressourcennutzung erfordern, ist Wohneigentum ein großer Klotz am Bein, der am Ende nur Makler reich macht.



> Aber von Seiten des Staates 30 Jahre lang Mietzuschuss gewähren und im Alter Dank Eigentum die Altersarmut zu vermeiden wäre ja mal was.



Altersarmut droht, weil der Staat kein Geld hat und in deinem Modell sinken die Staatseinnahmen bei steigenden Ausgaben.



> Komplexe Themen wie ich muss alle 5 Jahre umziehen weil... - lasse ich jetzt mal der Einfachheit halber weg.



Die Vereinfachung ist aber heutzutage unzulässig. Dein Modell würde nur aufgehen, wenn jeder sein gesamtes Leben mit konstant großer Familie am gleichen Platz lebt und dann entsprechend weitervererbt. In allen anderen Szenarien ist es ganz normal, dass die Wohnumgebung dem Bedarf und den Interessen angepasst wird. Vielleicht nicht alle 5 Jahre, aber alle 10-15-20. Wenn dann jedesmal eine Immobilie verkauft werden muss, wird der Umzug noch teurer und die Nutzunganpassungen entfallen komplett. Einer der Verstärkungsfaktoren für den Mangel an familientauglichen Wohnungen in Großstädten ist schon heute, dass die ganzen Eltern bis ins Rentenalter, selbst nach Tod eines Partners, in der großen Wohnung beleiben, einfach nur um ihren günstigen Mietvertrag halten zu können. Habe ich selbst so in der Familie: Einpersonenhaushalt auf 75-80 m². Nicht weil es schön ist, muss ja auch geputzt werden, sondern weil Veränderung teurer wäre. Ein ausreichendes Angebot von fair bepreisten (also letztlich staatlichen) Mietwohnungen mit 40-50 m² und die große 2,5-Zimmer-Wohnung wäre nächste Woche frei. Drei solche Fälle und du hast dir einen kompletten Wohnungsneubau gespart und trotzdem sind alle glücklich.



> Das ist zweifellos richtig, hat auch viel mit Bildungsmöglichkeiten und Bildungszugang zu tun.



Nicht im geringsten. Du betrachtest die Einkommensseite. Worum es beim Ressourcensparen geht, ist die Ausgabenseite.
(Und selbst die beschriebene Einkommensproblematik hat wenig mit dem Bildungssystem zu tun - auch wenn das seinem Namen gerecht würde, wäre immer noch irgendwer das Schlusslicht der Gesellschaft. Zwar jemand, der das eher verdient hat, aber wenn du willst, dass der 20 € mehr pro Pizza verdient, muss die Gesellschaft fairer werden)



> Wir sitzen also in er Niedriglohnleistungsspirale.
> Anspruch allgemein: So billig wie möglich, exorbitante Preissteigerungen zur Steigerung von Einkommen in den unteren Schichten kaum umsetzbar.
> Der einzig sinnige Ausweg sehe ich, wie oben, in einem staatlich unterstützen Vermögensaufbau, der dafür sorgt, dass mit den Zuschüssen für Bedürftigen nicht noch zusätzlich Kasse gemacht wird und der Bedürftige am Ende eigentlich leer ausgeht.



Du kannst den Armen kein Geld geben, dass du nicht hast. Nimmst du es von Reichen, um den Armen XXX zu finanzieren, sorgt das natürlich für sozialen Ausgleich. Aber das gilt egal ob dieses XXX Vermögensausbau ist oder eine tausenden anderen Optionen ist. Und viele davon sind zielgerichteter und vor allem besser dosierbar als dein Vorschlag.



> Die faire Perspektive muss sich auftun.
> Selbst wenn Geld da ist, höre ich fast vorwurfsvoll, wie kannst du dir ein 2. Häuschen leisten, aber gleichzeitig von drei Urlauben im Jahr für zig Euros erzählen.



Ich weiß nicht, in was für elitären Kreisen dich bewegst, aber da wo kein Geld da ist, hört man nicht einmal alle drei Jahre was von Urlaub.



> Ja, mei, ich fahre seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr in den Urlaub, so einfach ist das.



Fällt einem vermutlich auch leichter, wenn man in einem schönen Haus in ruhiger Gegend liegt. Aber für die ~20000-30000 €, die ich die letzten Jahre bei Verzicht auf sämtliche Urlaube (und damit eingeschlossen auf meine liebste sportliche Beschäftigung, auf Kontakte zu fremden Kulturen und auf Weiterbildung) hätte sparen können, finanzieren kein Haus.



> Unterm Strich gehts nur darum, wie sinnig gehe ich mit dem Verdienten Geld um.
> Manche brauchen da schlichtweg Investitionsberatung, andere wie ich machen das intuitiv und wieder andere haben schlichtweg Glück oder eh unendlich auf dem Konto.



Das klingt jetzt ehrlich gesagt nach den Lebenstipps von Merz und Lindner. "Aktien, Immobilien,..."
Wer nichts zum investieren hat, braucht auch keine Investionsberatung. Sicherlich wäre es bei vielen Leuten mal hilfreich, ihnen überhaupt wirtschaften beizubringen. Da könnte so mancher 5-10% einsparen. Aber mit 100 € Überschuss im Monat brauchst du immer noch keine Investitionen zu planen.



> Danke für die Blumen.
> Gute MAs bekommt man nur dann, wenn auch die Kohle passt.
> Ich zahle schon seit jeher deutlich über Tarif, versuche auch die Arbeit fair und gleichmäßig zu verteilen.
> Läuft dass Projekt z. b. für mein Büro gut, gibts eine ganz einfache und transparente Regelung, die jeder MA auf dem Server tagesaktuell abgreifen kann.
> ...



Ich glaube, ich muss mal ganz schnell ne Ausbildung zum Sekretär machen .
Ganz ehrlich: Das selsbt wenn mein Arbeitgeber auch nur in die Nähe des Tarifs kommen würde, wäre das noch ein Gehaltssprung, für den ich einen Umzug in Betracht ziehen würde.



> Als Planungsbüro: Nein
> Als GF Baufirma: Ja, wobei wir wohl zu 90% auf langjährige Subs zugreifen, die ausschließlich aus dem lokalen Raum kommen. Gründe sind banal: Weniger Mängel, weniger Kosten, mehr Kunden.



Cool.
Immerhin weiß ich jetzt für einen Fall, warum bauen so verdammt teuer ist und dass es in dem Fall einen guten Zweck hat  .



> Siehe Beispiel Gratifikation oben und nein, wenn einer leistet, steigt er auf.
> Meine zwei besten Projektleiter sind keine Studierten, sondern Seiteneinsteiger techn. Zeichner + Klempner-Geselle.



Jo: Aber du kannst nicht 16 weitere Projektleiter gebrauchen, wenn du dann niemanden mehr hast, den sie anleiten können, oder?
"Allen eine Chance geben" ist schon weitaus mehr, als viele machen. Aber es ist eben immer noch eine Chance für alle. Es gibt einfach mehr einfache Tätigkeiten als Führungspositionen und deswegen wird es immer nur eine Minderheit von Leuten mit Führungskräftegehalt geben. Würden alle Arbeitgeber auch, wie du, Sekretärin & Co fair für deren Aufwand bezahlen, wäre das kein Problem, weil ein Führungskräftegehalt halt nichts besonderes mehr wäre. Aber das ist leider ein extremer, schon mehr als sozialistischer Ausnahmefall. In der Regel wird in Deutschland nicht Anstrengung, sondern "Verantwortung" belohnt. Wohlgemerkt nicht "Verantwortung gerecht werden", sondern nur "Verantwortung zugeschrieben haben". Und wenn man 3-4-5 Hierarchieebenen von Leuten hat, die überwiegend Sessel warmhalten und denen unter ihnen mit der Peitsche drohen und jeder davon kriegt deutlich mehr als der unter ihm, dann kommt halt nicht nur ein Ungleichgewicht von vielen Leuten und in der Hierarchie und wenigen oben bei raus, sondern auch ein extremes Gehaltsgefälle zwischen denen.

Das ist das Problem und die unten können es kaum ändern (Fakeln, Mistgabeln,...), die oben wollen es kaum ändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für den Abiturienten, der sich für 30 Semester an der Uni reinschreibt und vor sich her studiert, weil eigentlich keine Lust hat zu arbeiten.



Um nicht zu arbeiten, braucht man keinen Studienplatz, sondern Geld. Und einschreiben kostet Geld, bringt aber keins. Die, die "30" Semester auf dem Konto haben (20 sind schon ansehnlich...) sind in der Regel genau die, die relativ viel arbeiten und deswegen kaum noch zum studieren kommen oder das de facto schon aufgegeben haben. "Nächstes Semester muss ich erstmal Geld ranschaffen, aber das hole ic dann nächstes Jahr wieder auf". Klar...
Bis man sich dann tatsächlich eingesteht, gescheitert zu sein bzw. längst in einem Erwerbsleben ohne Studium zu stecken, vergehen halt ettliche Jahre. Einige machen irgendwann trotzdem noch ihren Abschluss, aus Prinzip, andere exmatrikulieren irgendwann doch.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klingt so, als holst du dir die ganze Info über die "Ausländer" irgendwo in schlecht informierten Blättern ab. So etwas was du beschreibst passt auf keinen einzigen Ausländer, mit dem ich in meiner Stadt aufgewachsen bin. Selbst syrische Flüchtlinge, die ich kennenlernen durfte haben in relativ kurzer Zeit sehr gut Deutsch gelernt. Wahrscheinlich besser, als du Arabisch in der Zeit lernen könntest



Weiß nicht groß deine Stadt und die jeweiligen Communities wahren, aber für Türken aus Frankfurt kenne ich beide Varianten persönlich. Sobald die Dichte von schlecht integrierten Menschen einer Herkunft groß genug ist, also von Leuten denen die heimische Kultur fremd ist und die Deutsch wesentlich schlechter als eine andere, gemeinsame Sprache sprechen, entstehen Parallelgesellschaften. Es ist schlichtweg einfacher, bequemer und angenehmer, sich frei mit Leuten zu unterhalten, die ähnlich denken wie man selbst und wenn man einen Gemüsehändler, einen Fleischer, einen Supermarkt, einen Friseur, ein Cafe, einen (Heimat-)Verein und diverse Arbeitgeber in der Umgebung hat, auf die das zutrifft, kann man tatsächlich vollständig in so einer Blase leben. Aus z.B. Neukölln hört man ähnliche Schilderungen und aus dem Pott sowieso. Wer mit- und an die Zukunft denkt, versucht zumindest seinen Kindern andere Wege aufzuzeigen: Spricht möglichst Deutsch mit denen, damit das als primäre Sprache erachten, bringt sie gezielt in Kontakt mit anderen außerhalb der Blase, etc.. Aber die Migrationsgeschichte nach Deutschland ist eben voll von möglichst schlecht gebildeten Billigarbeitskräften, Flüchtlingen aus 3. und 4. Wellen, weil man ja vorher nie was aufgenommen hat, etc. und die Mehrheit davon wird einfach sitzen gelassen. Das ist das eben das genaue Gegenteil von Leuten die mitdenken und sich Mühe geben, weil ihnen schlicht die Bildung fehlt und weil sie sowieso schon gut mit ihrem Schicksal ausgelastet sind. So verstetigen sich die Strukturen dann und gerade bei den Deutschtürken gibt es ja mittlerweile eine ansehnliche Problemgruppe von türkisch-nationalistisch eingestellten in der 3. und 4. Generation. Also Leute mit deutschen Eltern, komplett in Deutschland aufgewachsen. Aber nicht in der deutschen Gesellschaft, sondern von dieser abgeschottet (beidseitig abgeschottet) und deswegen stattdessen auf ein oft noch verklärtes Bild der türkischen Gesellschaft orientiert.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> das Ahmeds und Betüls aufgrund ihrer Namen keine Ausbildungsplätze bekommen können, spielt in dieser ganzen Sache keine unwesentliche Rolle.



Das spielt sogar die weitaus größere Rolle im Vergleich zur Religion. Die ist nach meiner Erfahrung nämlich 99% der Biodeutschen und 90% der Migrantendeutschen ziemlich egal.

Aber wenn man nicht IN einer Gesellschaft leben kann, sucht man sich halt eine andere. Fairerweise muss man aber umgkehrt auch sagen, dass einige es gar nicht erst versuchen - und nicht unbedingt diejenigen, die sich aufgrund ausufernden sozialogischen Wissens schon vorher denken können, dass es nicht lohnt, sondern eher die "ich will Spaß"-Fraktion.




compisucher schrieb:


> Absolute Religionsfreiheit, somit sakarale Bauten und somit auch die eine oder andere Bullshitrede eines Iman auf der Payroll von von Erdoboy.



Es gibt eine großen Unterschied zwischen der Freiheit, seine Religion hier auszuleben und der Freiheit einer internationalen Organisation, hier ihre Ansichten zu verbreiten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass die muslimische Welt sehr patriarchisch geprägt ist. Stärker als anderswo auf der Welt.



Vorsicht: Nicht "muslimisch" mit "traditionell arabisch geprägt" verwechseln. Es gibt zwar ein große Überlappung, aber die gleiche Prägung überwiegt auch bei nicht-muslimischen Gruppen in Vorderasien und Nordafrika, umgekehrt ähneln asiatische Muslime in der Hinsicht viel stärker anderen Asiaten. Es gibt als Besonderheit im Islam als solchen zwar eine strikte Rollenteilung, aber dass die Rollen der Frau dabei geringer geschätzt werden, ist eigentlich sogar ein Widerspruch gegen die muslimische Lehre. Sie sollten ausdrücklich gleichrangig sein und der für die Außenwirkung zuständige Mann innerhalb IHRER vier Wände unter dem Scheffel seiner Allerliebsten stehen.

Stattdessen diesem muslimischen Familienbild (dass natürlich trotzdem nicht mit modernen Frauenbildern vereinbar wäre), pflegen die Klischee-Muslime in Deutschland aber eher eins, dass man als "bayrisch" bezeichnen könnte.



> Das Problem ist meiner Meinung, dass es vielen schwer fällt sich als Deutscher zu sehen.



Mein Problem ist eher, dass mich andere als Deutscher sehen, obwohl dass das absolut letzte ist, was ich im Urlaub will, wenn ich bedenke, wie sich die meisten Deutschen im Ausland geben  .




DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist erwiesen, dass die Autoindustrie da seit vielen Jahren gegen kämpft und den Klimawandel wissentlich befördert.



Das ist beides seit Jahrzehnten erwiesen. Allerdings hat es weiterhin recht wenig miteinander zu tun, zumindest solange wir nicht von Tempolimits der Größenordnung 100/60/30 reden.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Umso bescheuerter, dass man von einem christlich-jüdischen Abendland spricht



Das "jüdisch" hat man erst so vor 70 Jahren eingefügt.
Ohne dabei aber die eigentliche Betrachtung im geringsten zu verändern, also auch ohne irgendwas von jüdischen Leben in Europa zu berücksichtigen. (Was in Anbetracht des lange Zeit minimalen Einflusses von Juden im "Abendland" ja auch berechtigt ist. Nur sollte man es dann eben nicht heuchlerisch "jüdisch-christlich" nennen anhimmeln, sondern als das brandmarken, was es war: Christlicher Rassismus gegenüber allem und jedem, der anders war.)


----------



## Lotto (21. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Um die Menschen aus der Armutsfalle herauszuholen, fände ich es besser, wenn nach meinethalben 30 Jahren Mietdauer die Mietwohnung in Eigentum übergeht, die hernach vom Besitzer als Wertanlage weitervererbt oder auch veräußert werden kann.
> Eine überschlägige Rechnung verdeutlicht, dass dies möglich wäre.
> Erstellkosten inkl. aller Nebenkosten brutto für eine 75 m² Wohnung Stand 2022: 300.000 €
> Miete: 75*10 € kalt = 750 €/mon=9.000 € /Jahr = 270.000 € in 30 Jahren.
> ...


Das eigentliche Problem in Deutschland sind einfach die Löhne. Es ist ja selbst als überdurchschnittlich verdienender Alleinlebender  heutzutage nicht mehr möglich vor den Stadtgrenzen einer Großstadt sich eine neue(!) 2-Zimmer-Wohnung zu kaufen. Bei Kosten von 500000 Euro + bist du da 35+ Jahre am abbezahlen (ohne die Zinsen zu berücksichtigen, also quasi dann 45 Jahre am Ende). In 45 Jahren muss aber schon das ein oder andere am Wohnobjekt erneuert werden, d.h. man muss dann daneben noch Geld für die Instandsetzung haben.
Und der Fall, dass man 45 Jahre räumlich in derselben Region arbeitet ist heute auch schon ziemlich selten. Auch wenn man 45 Jahre in derselben Großstadt arbeitet macht es schon einen Unterschied ob man täglich einmal quer durch die Stadt muss oder nicht (das kostet dann 2 Stunden Lebenszeit zusätzlich, pro Tag, 45 Jahre lang).
Sorry aber ich kenne niemanden unter 45, der sein bisheriges Leben bei nur einem Arbeitgeber verbracht hat. Die meisten sind mit Mitte 30 schon beim 3.-4. Arbeitgeber.

Und nur weil der Staat die Hütte bauen lässt und man es dann Miete nennt, statt Tilgung, wird es ja nicht günstiger. Sobald das im großen Stil kommt werden die Bauten automatisch teurer, weil die Bauunternehmen diese Subvention gerne abgreifen. Das siehst du ja auch an der Automobilbranche, die lassen sich auch den Bauch vom Staat pinseln. Ohne z.B. die Dienstwagensubvention würde es den deutschen Autobauern doch niemals so gut gehen. 90% aller Audi, BMW, VW Passat, etc. werden als Dienstwagen in den Markt gebracht, weil kaum ein Privatmensch sich diese Preise leisten kann/will.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ohne z.B. die Dienstwagensubvention würde es den deutschen Autobauern doch niemals so gut gehen. 90% aller Audi, BMW, VW Passat, etc. werden als Dienstwagen in den Markt gebracht, weil kaum ein Privatmensch sich diese Preise leisten kann/will.


Sind das wirklich soviele? Kann ich eigentlich gar nicht glauben.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Mai 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem in Deutschland sind einfach die Löhne.


Warum die Löhne und nicht die Mieten bzw Kaufpreise für Wohnraum?


----------



## Lotto (21. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich soviele? Kann ich eigentlich gar nicht glauben.



Nach 3 Jahren gehen sie halt als Gebrauchte in private Hand. Aber bei Neuwagen passen die Zahlen ca. :7er BMW, 3er BMW ~88%, ~92% S-Klassen ~88%, C-klasse ~70%, Audi A6 ~87%, Audi A4 ~88%, VW-Passat ~91%...
Quelle: KBA


Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum die Löhne und nicht die Mieten bzw Kaufpreise für Wohnraum?


Weils in Deutschland in keinster Weise irgendeine Art Lohngerechtigkeit gibt. 5km Luftline von meinen Arbeitgeber ist ein Großkonzern, da verdienen die Leute mal eben bei gleicher Tätigkeit, Qualifikation, Verantwortung, Branche 50% mehr bei einer 35h-Woche (statt 40h). So und nun verändere noch die Parameter Branche und Region und schon bist du bei noch größeren Unterschieden.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Mai 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> 5km Luftline von meinen Arbeitgeber ist ein Großkonzern, da verdienen die Leute mal eben bei gleicher Tätigkeit, Qualifikation, Verantwortung, Branche 50% mehr bei einer 35h-Woche (statt 40h).


Ja und?
Das ist der Arbeitsmarkt. Dann geh doch zu dem Unternehmen und arbeite da, 5km sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt an Entfernung.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um nicht zu arbeiten, braucht man keinen Studienplatz, sondern Geld. Und einschreiben kostet Geld, bringt aber keins. Die, die "30" Semester auf dem Konto haben (20 sind schon ansehnlich...) sind in der Regel genau die, die relativ viel arbeiten und deswegen kaum noch zum studieren kommen oder das de facto schon aufgegeben haben. "Nächstes Semester muss ich erstmal Geld ranschaffen, aber das hole ic dann nächstes Jahr wieder auf". Klar...


Ich meine nicht den Langzeitstudenten, der sein Lebensunterhalt selbst finanzieren muss. Der ist bemüht, die Sache möglichst geradlinig durchzuziehen.
Und gerade in den letzten Jahren, wo man die schnellen jobs wie kellnern oder vergleichbar nicht machen konnte aufgrund von Corona, haben viele Studierende aufgeben müssen.
Meine Tochter konnte ihre kleinen Nebenjobs ebenfalls nicht machen und wurde vollständig von uns finanziert. Wir haben so den Druck genommen und sie konnte frei weiter studieren und ist aktuell auf einem guten Weg.
Aber das Glück haben eben nicht alle Studierende.

Ich meine eher den Langzeitstudenten, der von den Eltern finanziert wird und sich keine Gedanken um Unterkunft, Nahrung oder saubere Klamotten machen muss. Das ist natürlich eine kleine Minderheit aber sie gibt es und einen kenne ich sogar.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und gerade in den letzten Jahren, wo man die schnellen jobs wie kellnern oder vergleichbar nicht machen konnte aufgrund von Corona, haben viele Studierende aufgeben müssen.


Gleichzeitig haben wir keine Studenten mehr für die Aushilfsjobs bekommen weil die lieber Corona-Beihilfe genommen haben.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig haben wir keine Studenten mehr für die Aushilfsjobs bekommen weil die lieber Corona-Beihilfe genommen haben.


Ich habe leider keine Zahlen, wer wie viel und wie lange bekommen hat. Soweit ich weiß, ist das eh im Herbst letzten Jahres ausgelaufen.


----------



## Lotto (21. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Das ist der Arbeitsmarkt. Dann geh doch zu dem Unternehmen und arbeite da, 5km sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt an Entfernung.


Irgendwie wusste ich schon vorher das das kommt.
Dir ist schon klar, dass es nicht möglich ist das jeder dort arbeitet, schon alleine weil die Anzahl der Arbeitsplätze dort begrenzt ist? Dir ist auch schon klar, dass es Berufe gibt die im allgemeinen relativ wenig an Geld bringen, in der Gesellschaft aber trotzdem gebraucht werden?
Ich mein wir können natürlich auch dann im Alter im Krankenhaus/Pflegeheim in unserer eigenen Sch...ohne trinken dahinvegetieren, weil das letzte Mal vor 8 Stunden jemand kurz vorbeigeschaut hatte. Man sieht es doch schon wenn man Paketdienstleister mit Post-Beamten vergleicht was passiert wenn die Angestellten sch... bezahlt werden.
Und das ist eben nicht nur bei einzelnen Unternehmen. Das hat mittlerweile systemweite Relevanz.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Mai 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass es nicht möglich ist das jeder dort arbeitet, schon alleine weil die Anzahl der Arbeitsplätze dort begrenzt ist?


Natürlich, aber wenn du gut genug bist wird dich der, der besser zahlt schon nehmen. Er hat ja scheinbar die Auswahl.


Lotto schrieb:


> Dir ist auch schon klar, dass es Berufe gibt die im allgemeinen relativ wenig an Geld bringen, in der Gesellschaft aber trotzdem gebraucht werden?


Ja und deswegen bin ich für den Mindestestlohn von 12€, aber alles über der notwendigen Grenze (ob das jetzt 12€ sind oder eine andere sei mal dahin gestellt) muss der Markt regeln.


Lotto schrieb:


> Man sieht es doch schon wenn man Paketdienstleister mit Post-Beamten vergleicht was passiert wenn die Angestellten sch... bezahlt werden.


Familiengeschichte:
Opa war DHL Paketfahrer, hat die Verbeamtung abgelehnt und konnte dann früher als seine verbeamteten Kollegen in den Ruhestand oder nennenswerte Unterschiede bei den Bezügen.

Aber auch da sind das Problem diese Subunternehmer, DHL bezahlt und behandelt die eigenen Mitarbeiter recht anständig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine eher den Langzeitstudenten, der von den Eltern finanziert wird und sich keine Gedanken um Unterkunft, Nahrung oder saubere Klamotten machen muss.



Der muss dann aber strunzdoofe Eltern haben, wenn es einen Unterschied für seinen Unterhalt macht, ob er sich Student nennt oder nicht. Klar gibt es Leute, die sind von Beruf Sohn/Tochter, aber das kann man auch ohne Immatrikulation.

Vielleicht ist da Neusprech tatsächlich mal nützlich:
Menschen, die gar nicht studieren tun, sind keine "Studierende", auch wenn sie möglicherweise einen Studentenausweis haben.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

> Dass Ex-Kanzler Schröder seinen Chefposten im Aufsichtsrat des russischen Energieriesen Rosneft aufgegeben hat, kommt für SPD-Generalsekretär Kühnert "viel zu spät". Kanzler Scholz sieht keinen weiteren Handlungsbedarf.
> 
> SPD-Generalsekretär Kevin Kühnert hat die Entscheidung Gerhard Schröders, seinen Aufsichtsratsposten beim russischen Energiekonzern Rosneft aufzugeben, als "leider viel zu spät" kritisiert.
> 
> ...


Quelle: "Leider viel zu spät"

Gerhard Schröder hat das Ansehen der SPD und Sozialdemokratie massiv geschädigt.
Für viele ehemalige SPD Wähler hat er das ja damals schon mit der Agenda 2010 getan.
Die haben sich durch Schröder "verraten und verkauft" gefühlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2022)

(Themenübernahme aus dem Ukraine-Thread)



Optiki schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Zugfahrt vor Jahren von Leipzig nach Dresden, als ein paar Flüchtlinge mit Kindern aus dem Zug ausstiegen und zwei überfette Deutsche plötzlich laut sagten und deswegen wählen wir die AFD.



Und genau das funktioniert nur in einer Situation, in der irgendwas besonderes mit Flüchtlingen vorgeht, auf die man zeigen kann. Eine verfehlte Geldpolitik steigt nicht in Züge ein, die ist für eine Partei mit dem ""Anspruch"" der AFD nicht direkt verwertbar. "Alternative zu Dingen, die man nicht mal realisiert, weil man dafür ein Hirn einschalten müsste"? Geht nicht.



> Es stimmt, die Grünen konnten viel Zuspruch generieren, aber die Coronapolitik hat die Leute schon ganz schön heruntergezogen, dass merke ich schon in meinem gemäßigten Umfeld. Wenn Viele unter der aktuellen Folgen des Krieges nochmal so viel Schlucken müssen, dann könnte das schon zu einer Umorientierung führen.



Klar. Aber wohin? Wenn keine bessere Konzepte vorlegt, gibt es mehr Nichtwähler, aber nicht mehr AFD-Wähler.



> Sie leugnen doch schon von Anfang an den Klimawandel und unter den Grünen wird jetzt alles teurer, weil die Energiewende wollten.



Und weiter? Die AFD leugnet den Klimawandel, aber nach 30 Jahren hat ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung geschnallt, dass das eine Lüge ist. Die Grünen wiederum profitieren davon, dass sie es "schon immer" besser gewusst haben, während alle anderen großen Parteien uns in die heutige, teure Sackgasse manövriert haben. Da die AFD da noch viel tiefer drin stecken würde, kann sie davon nicht profitieren. Es gibt noch eine Handvoll Hardcore-Leugner, aber spätestens seitdem die Äcker verdorren, sterben auch die aus und sie wählen ohnehin schon AFD. Da gibt es keine Stimmen mehr zu gewinnen, nur zu verlieren.



> Die EU mit ihren Hilfszahlungen, Sanktionen und der schlechten Geldpolitik ist ebenfalls schuld, an den teuren Preisen.



Stimmt. Aber jetzt vermittel mal jemandem mit dem Intellekt eines typischen AFD-Wählers diese Zusammenhänge. Es steht nirgendwo "EU", nirgendwo "Hilfszahlungen", nirgendwo "Geldpolitik" an den aktuellen Problemen. Man muss nachdenken, um das zu kapieren. Aber wer nachdenkt realisiert auch, dass die AFD keine Lösung wäre.[/url]


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerhard Schröder hat das Ansehen der SPD und Sozialdemokratie massiv geschädigt.
> Für viele ehemalige SPD Wähler hat er das ja damals schon mit der Agenda 2010 getan.
> Die haben sich durch Schröder "verraten und verkauft" gefühlt.



Wurde ja bei der NRW Wahl auch zum verhängnis.

Die AfD zerlegt sich doch selbst.
Da sind alle Protestwähler abgesprungen und nur noch die Nazis übrig geblieben.

Und es zeigt sich mal wieder, dass wir keine staatlichen Nachrichtendienste wie BND und BfV brauchen, um Informationen zu sammeln.
DPA und öffentlicher Rundfunk reichen aus.









						AfD-Leaks: Die geheimen Chats der Bundestagsfraktion | Reportage & Dokumentation
					

Im September 2017 zieht die AfD zum ersten Mal in den Bundestag ein. Mehr als 70 Abgeordnete treten später einer streng vertraulichen Chatgruppe bei. Sie nennt sich „Quasselgruppe“. Rund 40.000 Posts liegen NDR und WDR jetzt vor.




					www.daserste.de


----------



## Tschetan (22. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin daher sogar für das genaue Gegenteil: Staatliche Vermietung als vorherrschende Wohnform. Wohneigentum ist vor allem eine Rückversicherung gegen "abgezockt werden", aber die braucht man eben nicht, wenn es statt Abzockern einen sozial denkenden Staat gibt.



Phu, Daumen hoch!
Kann ich dir sogar an Hand meiner Vergangenheit bestätigen.
Im Osten sahen die Leute nicht die Notwendigkeit, sich mit einem Haus zu belasten und besorgten sich eher eine " Datsche" für den Sommer.
So hatte man beides.
Meine Eltern verzichteten auf mehrere dieser Möglichkeiten, die jetzt in Berlin einen enormen Wert darstellen würden und blieben in ihrer 3Raum Wohnung in Prenzlauer Berg und Datsche in Seenähe. Pacht lag bei 175 Mark im Jahr.
Schwiegereltern kamen mehr aus dem ländlichen Bereich und kauften für 15k Ost ein 2400qm Grundstück mit Haus.
Viele taten es sich aber nicht an.
Gleichzeitig stiegen nie die Mieten und 90Mark für eine 3 Raumwohnung, ermöglichten auch die Wohnung mit der geringeren Rente zu behalten.
Heute ist die Anschaffung eines Hauses eher eine Absicherung für das Alter.
Gut ist das nicht.

Gleichzeitig schaffte man Arbeit in entlegenen Gebieten, wodurch nicht alle in Richtung der Ballungszentren abwanderten.


----------



## seahawk (22. Mai 2022)

Grundbesitz muss in der Hand des Volkes bleiben.


----------



## Lotto (22. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber auch da sind das Problem diese Subunternehmer, DHL bezahlt und behandelt die eigenen Mitarbeiter recht anständig.


Da ist DHL ja fein raus oder? Das seh ich persönlich ganz anders. DHL weiß ganz genau was sie damit anrichten, entziehen sich aber ihrer sozialen Verantwortung als Unternehmen.
Und die Denkweise, dass der Markt das quasi ja selber irgendwie richet, wird uns auch noch auf die Füsse fallen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht den Langzeitstudenten, der sein Lebensunterhalt selbst finanzieren muss. Der ist bemüht, die Sache möglichst geradlinig durchzuziehen.


Soweit ich informiert bin geht ein Langzeitstudium doch gar nicht mehr, weil man vorher exmatrikuliert wird oder nicht?
Heutzutage musst du dich doch bei Unis für Bachlor/Master bewerben, mit Vorstellungsgespräch oder Motiviationsschrieben. Und mittlerweile ist auch die maximale Anzahl an Semestern die man hat um seinen Bachlor/Master abzuschließen gedeckelt. Zumindest ist das im MINT-Bereich üblich.

100% sicher bin ich mir aber nicht ob das überall so ist. Hab noch mein gutes altes Diplom gemacht, da gabs noch kein Bachlor/Master. Und bewerbenoder ähnlichen Käse  musste man auch nicht, einfach einschreiben. Da war es natürlich auch noch möglich 30 Semester zu studieren (Wobei ich 11 gebaucht habe, was aber noch unterm Schnitt von 13 lag, musste aber auch nicht nebenbei arbeiten, hiess dann aber auch bei Eltern wohnen und in der Heimatstadt studieren).


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin geht ein Langzeitstudium doch gar nicht mehr, weil man vorher exmatrikuliert wird oder nicht?
> Heutzutage musst du dich doch bei Unis für Bachlor/Master bewerben, mit Vorstellungsgespräch oder Motiviationsschrieben. Und mittlerweile ist auch die maximale Anzahl an Semestern die man hat um seinen Bachlor/Master abzuschließen gedeckelt. Zumindest ist das im MINT-Bereich üblich.



Im MINT-bereich gibt es normalerweise nicht mal einen NC.
Von einem Vorstellungsgespräch fürs Studium habe ich auch noch nie gehört.
Mit Corona sind eh alle Fristen aufgehoben.

Zumal viele auch den Studiengang und/oder Hochschule wechseln und dadurch länger brauchen. Aber da zählen dann natürlich die Fachsemester von vorne.


________________________________________________________________________________________









						G7-Treffen: Gesundheitsminister simulieren Ausbruch der "Leopard-Pocken"
					

Wie können Regierungen die mögliche nächste Pandemie bekämpfen? Um vorbereite...




					www.t-online.de
				




Wobei man ja mit den aktuellen Affenpocken auch eine reale Epidemie hat und da gar nicht mehr viel simulieren muss.









						WHO hält Maßnahmen gegen Affenpocken für "dringend notwendig"
					

Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation rechnet mit einer weiteren Ausbreitung der Affenpocken. Es sei deshalb "dringend notwendig", das Bewusstsein für die Erkrankung zu schärfen. Schutz böten etwa bekannte Corona-Maßnahmen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Bzw. das Szenario mit dem Pocken-Anschlag ist bereits aus TheDivision bekannt.








						The Division: New York versinkt im Chaos
					

New York versinkt im Chaos. Die Pocken sind ausgebrochen, auf den Straßen herrscht Faustrecht. "Tom Clancy's The Division" bietet eine spektakuläre Prämisse und ein digitales New York. Reicht das?




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2022)

> 14:09 Uhr
> Gemeinden fürchten Chaos bei Leistungsumstellung der Ukraine-Flüchtlinge​
> Der Deutsche Städte- und Gemeindebund warnt vor einem Behördenchaos, wenn zum 1. Juni auch Geflüchtete aus der Ukraine Anspruch auf Grundsicherung bekommen sollen. Diese Neuerung sei "ohne ausreichende Rücksprache mit der Praxis vorbereitet worden", sagte der Hauptgeschäftsführer des Deutschen Städte- und Gemeindebundes, Gerd Landsberg, der "Augsburger Allgemeinen". Landsberg sprach von einem "enormen Verwaltungsaufwand" für die Kommunen. Zuvor hatte auch der Deutsche Städtetag große bürokratische Hürden bemängelt - insbesondere durch das Ausstellen spezieller Papiere.
> 
> Der Bundesrat hatte am Freitag ein Gesetz beschlossen, das unter anderem vorsieht, dass Flüchtlinge aus der Ukraine zum 1. Juni 2022 Anspruch auf Leistungen nach dem Sozialgesetzbuch II und XII bekommen sollen. Bislang erhält diese Gruppe geringere Leistungen nach dem Asylbewerberleistungsgesetz. Bislang sind in Deutschland bereits mehr als 700.000 Geflüchtete aus der Ukraine erfasst worden. Sie hätten ab Juni Anspruch auf die höheren Leistungen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2022)

Wenn wir eine vernünftige Digitalisierung hätten, könnte man da einfach ein Script laufen lassen, dass bei allen mal schnell die Datenbankeinträge ändert.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Da ist DHL ja fein raus oder? Das seh ich persönlich ganz anders. DHL weiß ganz genau was sie damit anrichten, entziehen sich aber ihrer sozialen Verantwortung als Unternehmen.


Das war keine Wertung sondern eine Korrektur, denn es sind eben nicht die DHL Angestellten die schlecht bezahlt werden.


Lotto schrieb:


> Und die Denkweise, dass der Markt das quasi ja selber irgendwie richet, wird uns auch noch auf die Füsse fallen.


Ich sprach davon, dass der Markt es in gesetzten Grenzen richten muss.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Russland nutzt Weidel-Rede als Propaganda

Die AfD ist eine Schande für Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin geht ein Langzeitstudium doch gar nicht mehr, weil man vorher exmatrikuliert wird oder nicht?
> Heutzutage musst du dich doch bei Unis für Bachlor/Master bewerben, mit Vorstellungsgespräch oder Motiviationsschrieben. Und mittlerweile ist auch die maximale Anzahl an Semestern die man hat um seinen Bachlor/Master abzuschließen gedeckelt. Zumindest ist das im MINT-Bereich üblich.



Wen sie und für wie lange nimmt, kann jede Uni selbst entscheiden und seit dem Ende der ZVS halt auch in allen Studiengängen. Vorstellungsgespräche und ähnlich aufwendiges wirst du aber nur in sehr kleinen Studiengängen an Unis finden, die sich für was ganz besonderes halten, vor allem privaten. Und auch dann eher nur für Master. Wer mehrere 1000 Bachelor Ersties jedes Jahr annehmen muss, kann sich sowas nicht erlauben. Da gibt es in Studiengängen mit Bewerberüberschuss einen NC und das war es dann. Von zeitlichen Zwangsexmatrikulationen höre ich komplett zum ersten Mal. Es gibt in vielen Studiengängen Grenzen, wie oft man durch eine Prüfung rasseln darf (gab es im Diplom aber genauso), sodass du nicht jahrelang die gleichen Kurse belegen darfst. Aber wieso sollte es die Uni jucken, wenn du dich einschreibst und jedes Jahr Verwaltungskosten zahlst, ohne jemals tatsächlich einen Studienplatz in Anspruch zu nehmen? Mitdenkende Unis haben sich im Gegenteil sogar Gedanken gemacht, wie sie die BaMa-Stundenpläne so strukturieren können, dass vielleicht weiterhin ein gestrecktes Studium für Leute möglich ist, die nebenbei arbeiten gehen müssen.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Russland nutzt Weidel-Rede als Propaganda
> 
> Die AfD ist eine Schande für Deutschland.



Ja sicher, aber vieles was sie zu dem Thema sagen, ist nicht unbedingt falsch und ab Herbst, wenn die Folgen uns noch mehr treffen, dürfen sie dann meinen, das sie schon immer recht hatten. 
Wobei auch genug andere in das gleiche Horn bliesen.
Wir und unsere Wirtschaft  werden massiv in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Das ist das Problem und ein Scholz, der versucht mit Vernunft vorzugehen, wird massiv unter Druck gesetzt.
Die Sanktionen scheinen nicht zu funzen.
Der Rubel wird immer wertvoller,  von rund 150, auf jetzt 56 Rubel, pro Dollar und die Staatseinnahmen, sind auf dem Höchststand, Importe werden über andere Kanäle organisiert
Was nutzten uns Sanktionen, die überwiegend uns treffen und fast allen Branchen?


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was nutzten uns Sanktionen, die überwiegend uns treffen und fast allen Branchen?


Deine Meinung kenne ich. Am besten Russland ganz ungestraft "machen lassen" und dabei zugucken wie die Ukrainer abgeschlachtet werden.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deine Meinung kenne ich. Am besten Russland ganz ungestraft "machen lassen" und dabei zugucken wie die Ukrainer abgeschlachtet werden.


Nein, aber wenn das " Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist" nicht noch eskalieren.
Wie wollen wir weiter agieren, wenn die Ukraine vielleicht in nächster Zeit zusammenbricht?
Weißt du was es bedeutet, für Schwedt die passende Infrasttuktur und Ölsorten zu finden , um den Laden am laufen zu halten und was es bedeutet, wenn dies nicht klappt?
Wie kommt unsere Wirtschaft, zB chemische Industrie, Glasindustrie in Thüringen usw mit diesen horrenden Energiepreisen klar?
Wie lösen wir das Vertragsproblem beim Gas, wo wir verpflichtet sind 40Mrd qm Gas abzunehmen und zu bezahlen, auch wenn wir es nicht abnehmen und das noch für viele Jahre?
Begeben wir uns mit Flüssiggas nicht in eine größere Abhängigkeit von Lieferanten und Markt?
Politik darf nicht nur von Emotionen geleitet werden, auch weil diese leicht zu beeinflussen sind und Diskussionen
blockieren.
Außerdem " lassen" wir oft genug andere " machen". Sollte also kein Kriterium für kluge Politik sein.
Unsere Regierung ist uns verpflichtet und keinem anderen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir weiter agieren, wenn die Ukraine vielleicht in nächster Zeit zusammenbricht?


Wenn es nach dir gegangen wäre, dann wäre die Ukraine schon von Anfang an zusammengebrochen.
Gerade die Waffenlieferungen haben es möglich gemacht das sie sich verteidigen kann.
Und die Sanktionen wirken schon noch mittel - und langfristig.
Würde man Putin einfach machen lassen, dann wäre das nicht das letzte europäische Land was er angreift.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber vieles was sie zu dem Thema sagen, ist nicht unbedingt falsch und ab Herbst, wenn die Folgen uns noch mehr treffen, dürfen sie dann meinen, das sie schon immer recht hatten.


Komplett falsch.
Das einzige, was Putin nutzt, wenn der Krieg weiter läuft ist eine Spaltung des Westens.
Die Russen klauen derzeit im großen Stil den Ukrainern den Weizen. Verdammte Verbrecher.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall für eine Flugverbotszone. Sämtliche russische Jets werden ohne Vorwarnung abgeschossen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall für eine Flugverbotszone. Sämtliche russische Jets werden ohne Vorwarnung abgeschossen.


Könnte man machen wenn sie keine Atomwaffen hätten. Sonst eher nicht. Leider.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Komplett falsch.
> Das einzige, was Putin nutzt, wenn der Krieg weiter läuft ist eine Spaltung des Westens.
> Die Russen klauen derzeit im großen Stil den Ukrainern den Weizen. Verdammte Verbrecher.
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall für eine Flugverbotszone. Sämtliche russische Jets werden ohne Vorwarnung abgeschossen.



Die Spaltung läuft doch schon? Wie lange wird die Einigkeit halten, wenn die Länder massive wirtschaftliche Probleme bekommen? Wer kauft denn alles Gas für Rubel?
Wer auf der Welt beteiligt sich an den Sanktionen?

 Beachten solltest du zB, das selbst wenn wir russisches Gas durch andere Lieferanten ersetzten, andere dafür Probleme bekommen mit ihrer Versorgung  und die Preise steigen.
Im Moment wird das Gas von anderen Märkten umgeleitet, was dort zur weiteren Verteuerung führt.

Schaue was in der Bauindustrie im Moment passiert. Materialpreise explodieren, oder es fehlt Material. 
Baupeise werden unkalkulierbar und Aufträge brechen weg.
War immer auch ein Wachstumsfaktor.

Wer sollte deine FVZ durchsetzten ?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Könnte man machen wenn sie keine Atomwaffen hätten. Sonst eher nicht. Leider.


Kann man trotzdem. Putin hat die Hosen voll. Der wird sich zurück ziehen, wenn die gesamte Nato in einer Front gegen ihn vorgehen wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer sollte deine FVZ durchsetzten ?


Die, die das können.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann man trotzdem. Putin hat die Hosen voll. Der wird sich zurück ziehen, wenn die gesamte Nato in einer Front gegen ihn vorgehen wird.


Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Das wäre einfach zu riskant.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die, die das können.


Gibt niemanden.  Mehr Fakten, weniger Meinung.
Ich kann dir das gerne in einer PM erklären. Google mal zB nach EW Fähigkeiten / GPS usw.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2022)

BVerwG: Soldatin muss zurückhaltender tindern
					

Wie darf sich eine Kommandeurin der Bundeswehr auf einem Dating-Portal präsentieren? Das BVerwG hat dazu klare Vorstellungen.




					www.lto.de
				




Wobei das doch ein privates Profil ist. Wenn sie Arbeit und privates trennt, dort also nicht schreibt dass sie Soldatin ist und keine Fotos in Uniform hochlädt, hat das den Arbeitgeber da doch überhaupt nichts anzugehen.

Und nur, weil der Chef vielleicht seit 40 Jahren verheiratet ist, kann er seine (vermutlich heterosexuellen) Beziehungs-Vorstellungen nicht auf die Angestellten übertragen, die eventuell Single oder Poly und dazu womöglich queer sind.

Ich denke, da sollte Verfassungsbeschwerde eingelegt werden.


Sehr drastisch formuliert: 








						Eure Normalität krepiert: Und das liegt nicht nur an den Affenpocken
					

Na, schiebt ihr Panik, weil sich ein neuer Virus ausbreitet? Und dann noch einer, der sich durch Sex überträgt! Queere Menschen bekommen den Hass rechter Trolle ab, die sich ein neues AIDS herbeisehnen. Unser Autor antwortet diesen Spinnern




					www.freitag.de
				














						BAMF will Schwulen in Verfolgerstaat Pakistan abschieben
					

Nach Europa-Recht dürfen queere Geflüchtete eigentlich nicht abgeschoben werden, wenn sie in ihrer Heimat wegen ihrer LGBTI-Identität verfolgt werden. Das deutsche Flüchtlingsamt schert sich aber wenig um diese Vorschrift. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Wann setzt die Bundesregierung und insbesondere Frau Faeser als Innenministerin endlich die Urteile des EUGH und des *Bundesverfassungsgericht* um?









						EuGH zur Anerkennung von Flüchtlingen
					

Wer schwul ist und aus einem Land kommt, in dem Haftstrafen wegen Homosexualität verhängt werden, kann auf Schutz in der EU hoffen.




					www.lto.de
				











						Deutschland darf Schwule nicht in Verfolgerstaat Pakistan abschieben
					

Obgleich Homosexuellen in Pakistan Verfolgung bis hin zur Todesstrafe droht, wollten deutsche Behörden einen schwulen Teenager abschieben. Karlsruhe hat das jetzt vorerst verhindert. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das doch ein privates Profil ist. Wenn sie Arbeit und privates trennt, dort also nicht schreibt dass sie Soldatin ist und keine Fotos in Uniform hochlädt, hat das den Arbeitgeber da doch überhaupt nichts anzugehen.


Dass man sich überhaupt um sowas kümmern muss...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber vieles was sie zu dem Thema sagen, ist nicht unbedingt falsch



Ne. "Falsch" ist in der Tat kein ausreichend scharfes Adjektiv für einen derartigen Haufen verquirlter Lügen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> BVerwG: Soldatin muss zurückhaltender tindern
> 
> 
> Wie darf sich eine Kommandeurin der Bundeswehr auf einem Dating-Portal präsentieren? Das BVerwG hat dazu klare Vorstellungen.
> ...



Sie ist nicht Arbeitnehmerin, sondern Soldatin. Und damit genauso wie Beamte (insbesondere Polizei) und ähnliches Repräsentantin Deutschlands mit entsprechenden Verpflichtungen bezüglich Anstand auch außerhalb der Dienstzeit. Und solange ihre Onlinepräsenz offensichtlich zu ihr zurück zu verfolgen ist, ist das eben wegen ihrer hochrangigen Funktion auch gerechtfertigt. (Und wenn es das nicht wäre, gäbe es die Diskussion gar nicht.)


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht Arbeitnehmerin, sondern Soldatin. Und damit genauso wie Beamte (insbesondere Polizei) und ähnliches Repräsentantin Deutschlands mit entsprechenden Verpflichtungen bezüglich Anstand auch außerhalb der Dienstzeit.


Ja das zieht aber erst ab OTL (okay hier erfüllt), aber genau dieser Punkt in der Begründung für den Verweis wurde vom Gericht kassiert.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne. "Falsch" ist in der Tat kein ausreichend scharfes Adjektiv für einen derartigen Haufen verquirlter Lügen.



Wenn ich falsche Annahmen und Vermutungen, als Lügen ansehen würde,  wäre ich nur von Leuten umgeben, die es mit der Wahrheit nicht genau nehmen.
Im Prinzip ist diese Form der Unterstellung, nur das ausweichen wirklicher Diskussionen .

Was bezeichnest du denn als Lügen?
Nenne doch eine Aussage von mir.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2022)

Alter 

Wir sind hier doch kein Kreis von Ja Sagern sondern schmeißen und uns unsere Ansichten unbarmherzig um die
Ohren 
Aber es gibt auch Grenzen.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alter
> 
> Wir sind hier doch kein Kreis von Ja Sagern sondern schmeißen und uns unsere Ansichten unbarmherzig um die
> Ohren
> Aber es gibt auch Grenzen.



Gerne, aber das macht man eben nicht. Im Prinzip seid ihr ziemlich einhellig.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja das zieht aber erst ab OTL (okay hier erfüllt), aber genau dieser Punkt in der Begründung für den Verweis wurde vom Gericht kassiert.



Ja das Gericht hatte die Grundrechtseingriffe selbst erkannt, und dann trotzdem anders entschieden.
Daher ist recht sicher, dass das Urteil vom BVerfG aufgehoben wird.









						BVerwG zum Tindern von Soldatin: Prüde und gefährlich
					

Laut Beschluss des BVerwG muss sich Kommandeurin auf Tinder zurückhaltend äußern. Was ist los mit dem Grundsatz von Soldaten als Staatsbürger in Uniform?




					www.lto.de
				




Reaktionen aus der Politik:








						Kritik an Urteil gegen Anastasia Biefang
					

Die Bundeswehr maßregelte die trans Soldatin Anastasia Biefang wegen eines Datingprofils – zurecht, wie ein Gericht entschied. Ampel-Politiker*innen und queere Aktivist*innen kritisieren das Schnüffeln im Privatleben, aus der CDU kommt dagegen Zustimmung. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Kommentar aus dem Spiegel:








						Kommentar zum Fall Anastasia Biefang: Sex ist Privatsache!
					

Zeigt das Verlangen nach Sex »Mangel an charakterlicher Integrität«? Ein Urteil des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts zeigt peinliche Hilflosigkeit angesichts der Tatsache, dass in jeder Uniform ein nackter Mensch steckt.




					www.spiegel.de
				



Und selbst die Welt ist für "freien Sex". *"**Deutschlands Freiheit wird auch im Darkroom verteidigt"*








						Bundeswehr: Nicht die Trans-Soldatin ist pervers, sondern der Staat - WELT
					

Wegen einer Dating-Annonce wurde eine Bataillons-Kommandeurin dienstrechtlich bestraft. Es ist ein Skandal, dass ein deutsches Gericht die individuelle sexuelle Freiheit nicht schützt. Genau das sollte unseren Rechtsstaat von Freiheitsfeinden wie den Taliban unterscheiden.




					www.welt.de


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2022)

Gerade bei einer Transperson ist diese Urteil unsäglich. Sie verdienen besonderen Schutz bei der offenen Auslebung ihrer Sexualität.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Mai 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sie verdienen besonderen Schutz


Absolute Gleichbehandlung und gleichzeitig einen besonderen Schutz fordern? 

Ich bin wohl nicht besonders genug, damit mich Jemand bei der offenen Auslebung meiner Sexualität schützt.
Kannste nix machen als Mann


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2022)

Da die absolute Gleichbehandlung nicht existiert, müssen Minderheiten bevorzugt werden. Oder glaubt einer ein Hetero-Mann mit einer reinen binären sexuellen Ausrichtung hätte da Probleme mit der gleichen Tinderanzeige gekriegt?


----------



## chill_eule (27. Mai 2022)

Eine *Bevorzugung* wäre das _Gegenteil_ von *Gleichbehandlung*.
Entscheide dich mal.

Soweit ich gelesen habe, ging es nicht um das Thema "trans" oder wasauchimmer sondern um den Beruf "Soldat"?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein General/Admiral/whatever auf Tinder problemlos nach "jungen, blonden Frauen mit kindlichem Aussehen und geringer Oberweite" suchen kann.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Mai 2022)

Wie ist eigentlich eine sooo private Sache öffentlich geworden?
Abgesehen davon, bin ich altmodisch und halte nichts von einem Sexualleben wie ein Kaninchen. 

Ich denke auch das man allgemein auf seine privaten Veröffentlichungen achten sollte. Personalabteilung werden hier fündig, womit sich Bewerbungen für einige schon erledigen.









						Bewerbercheck: So werden Kandidaten durchleuchtet
					

Beim Bewerbercheck durchleuchten Personaler Bewerber penibel. ➠ Was ist erlaubt? ✓ Welche Infos sind gefährlich? ➠ So bestehen Sie den Check.




					karrierebibel.de
				




Da ist es völlig Wurst, wie man sich sieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Absolute Gleichbehandlung und gleichzeitig einen besonderen Schutz fordern?
> 
> Ich bin wohl nicht besonders genug, damit mich Jemand bei der offenen Auslebung meiner Sexualität schützt.
> Kannste nix machen als Mann



Geschlechsumwandlung würde helfen (sieht man ja an diesem Beispiel: Vom "alten, weißen Mann", gar Bundeswehrsoldat, zur förderungsbedürftigen Minderheit), sonst bleibt einem nur ganz hinten anstellen, wenn es um Rechte geht. Blöd, wenn man zu denen gehört, die nicht andere zum eigenen Vorteil diskriminieren wollen. Dann steht man gegenüber Forderungen wie nicht nur Seahawk sie ständig bringt, auf der loose-loose-Seite.




seahawk schrieb:


> Da die absolute Gleichbehandlung nicht existiert, müssen Minderheiten bevorzugt werden. Oder glaubt einer ein Hetero-Mann mit einer reinen binären sexuellen Ausrichtung hätte da Probleme mit der gleichen Tinderanzeige gekriegt?



Eine rein sexuelle Person kriegt ganz andere Probleme, wenn sie eine Partnersuchanzeige mit "alle Geschlechter willkommen" schaltet.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich eine sooo private Sache öffentlich geworden?



Naja - der Name steht drüber und trotz aller Unkenrufe kennen auch einige Behördenmitglieder "Neuland". Ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine Person, die so offen beliebige Sexpartner sucht, gegebenenfalls auch einen etwas lockeren Umgang mit Kollegen pflegt.


Aber die Reaktionen sprechen mal wieder Bände: Alle regen sich darüber auf, dass sich der Arbeitgeber ins private einmischt, obwohl er in diesem Fall explizit das Recht dazu hat.

Bin ich der einzige, der das viel größere Probem darin sieht, dass der Arbeitgeber, der Richter, die Politiker und gefühlt das halbe Forum hier eine vollkommen legitime, konsensuelle Auslebung der eigenen Sexualität als "moralisch nicht integer", "negativ auf den Ruf wirkend" und "zweifelhaften Charakter" einstufen? Es ist schon bodenlos, einer pansexuellen Person zu unterstellen, sie würde den Eindruck erwecken, sich selbst und ihre Geschlechtspartner zu Sexobjekten reduzieren. Als wäre das Geschlecht das einzige Merkmal, nachdem andere ihre Geschlechtsparnter auswählen respektive als wäre es voll subjektiv und einfühlsam, wenn man das so handhabt und sich deswegen nur von 50% der Menschheit ohne weitere Rückfrage vögeln lässt. Aber selbst wenn dem so sein sollte: Wo liegt das Problem, wenn jemand zum Sexobjekt degradiert werden will?


----------



## Tschetan (27. Mai 2022)

Jeder kann ja seine Freizeit verleben wie er will, aber es sollte nicht in jedem Fall öffentlich ablaufen, gerade wenn man als Vorgesetzter zB bei der BW arbeitet. 
Es gibt ja genug Spielarten in der Liebe, aber wenn man vor der Kompanie steht und eventuell das Auftreten von Untergebenen kritisiert und selber ist man vielleicht dafür bekannt sich den Hintern versohlen zu lassen,  finde ich das nicht förderlich.
Ich war zwar nur 3 Jahre Unteroffizier, aber persönliches Vorbild und korrektes Auftreten, waren mir wichtig.
Bin ja auch nur ein " Alter weißer Mann".

Jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden, wie Friedrich der Große, treffend sagte, aber man muß nicht jedem seine sexuelle Orientierung aufdrängen und thematisieren.


----------



## seahawk (28. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Eine *Bevorzugung* wäre das _Gegenteil_ von *Gleichbehandlung*.
> Entscheide dich mal.
> 
> Soweit ich gelesen habe, ging es nicht um das Thema "trans" oder wasauchimmer sondern um den Beruf "Soldat"?
> ...


Ich finde es nicht gut, dass Du hier das offene Sexualleben einer Transperson mit etwas vergleichst, was zumindest tendenziell eine Neigung zu illegalen sexuellen Neigungen nahelegt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

Wo wir bei der Bundeswehr sind: Marie Agnes Strack-Zimmermann wäre für mich die beste Verteidigungsministerin.
Was sie sagt hat Hand und Fuß und man merkt auch, dass sie mehr in der Materie drin ist und sich dafür interessiert.
Früher mochte ich sie nicht. Aber mitlerweile schon. Obwohl sie in der FDP ist.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2022)

Ist die selbe Nummer wie bei Lauterbach: Ausschuss-Arbeit ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Minister-Arbeit. Die fachliche Expertise ist natürlich da, ob es auch eine zur Menschenführung gibt ist unbekannt.
Was anders herum natürlich nicht heißt dass Lambrecht einen guten Job macht.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo wir bei der Bundeswehr sind: Marie Agnes Strack-Zimmermann wäre für mich die beste Verteidigungsministerin.
> Was sie sagt hat Hand und Fuß und man merkt auch, dass sie mehr in der Materie drin ist und sich dafür interessiert.
> Früher mochte ich sie nicht. Aber mitlerweile schon. Obwohl sie in der FDP ist.


Nur weil jemand ständig nach Waffen heult? Ich finde es erstaunlich, das Mütter, als Politikerinnen, sich durch " Härte" profilieren wollen.
Das kostet am Ende nur massenhaft Leben, wie man es gerade erlebt.
Vielleicht wäre ein Herr Kujat zB besser geeignet? 
Wobei unsere Politiker speziell sind. Während andere Länder und Politiker, langsam für Verhandlungen plädieren, selbst so ein altes Schlachtross wie Kissinger, läuft der gute Olaf langsam zur Höchstform auf.
Gut auch wie diese Frauen, zB auch Frau Beck, wissen können, wie wild andere Menschen darauf sind , sinnlos zu verrecken.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand ständig nach Waffen heult? Ich finde es erstaunlich, das Mütter, als Politikerinnen, sich durch " Härte" profilieren wollen.


Dürfen nur Väter nach Härte schreien?


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei unsere Politiker speziell sind. Während andere Länder und Politiker, langsam für Verhandlungen plädieren, selbst so ein altes Schlachtross wie Kissinger, läuft der gute Olaf langsam zur Höchstform auf.


Bemühungen um Verhandlungen laufen schon die ganze Zeit seit Anfang des Krieges. Nur Putin war nie ernsthaft daran interessiert bzw. wollte von seinen absurden Forderungen nicht abweichen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dürfen nur Väter nach Härte schreien?



Hatten wir nicht schon über mehr Feminismus und seine positiven Auswirkungen auf die Politik diskutiert ?




RyzA schrieb:


> Bemühungen um Verhandlungen laufen schon die ganze Zeit seit Anfang des Krieges. Nur Putin war nie ernsthaft daran interessiert bzw. wollte von seinen absurden Forderungen nicht abweichen.



Welche denn? 
Also ich meine Realistische.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Also ich meine Realistische.


Das Russland seine Kampfhandlungen unverzüglich einstellt und der Ukraine alle Gebiete vor dem 24.02.2022 zurückgibt. Natürlich wird das nicht geschehen. Aber die Forderung ist berechtigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2022)

Bitte beim Thema dieses Threads bleiben und andere Themen da diskutieren, wo sie hingehören...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Jeder kann ja seine Freizeit verleben wie er will, aber es sollte nicht in jedem Fall öffentlich ablaufen



Sie hatte auch keinen Sex in Öffentlichkeit...
Und die meisten Dating-Systeme zeigen Profile nach entsprechenden Suchkriterien, dass heißt auch ihre öffentlich zugänglich gemachten Daten sollten nur solche gesehen haben, die daran Interesse hatten.



> Es gibt ja genug Spielarten in der Liebe, aber wenn man vor der Kompanie steht und eventuell das Auftreten von Untergebenen kritisiert und selber ist man vielleicht dafür bekannt sich den Hintern versohlen zu lassen, finde ich das nicht förderlich.
> Ich war zwar nur 3 Jahre Unteroffizier, aber persönliches Vorbild und korrektes Auftreten, waren mir wichtig.



Und schon wieder werden ihre privaten Vorlieben als "nicht korrekt" abgewertet  .




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist die selbe Nummer wie bei Lauterbach: Ausschuss-Arbeit ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Minister-Arbeit. Die fachliche Expertise ist natürlich da, ob es auch eine zur Menschenführung gibt ist unbekannt.
> Was anders herum natürlich nicht heißt dass Lambrecht einen guten Job macht.



Eigentlich ist das beste, was man übere Tätigkeit sagen kann, dass sie ihren Job gar nicht macht. Das ist für den Rest des Staates immerhin nicht teuer (im Gegensatz zu z.B. einem Scheuer als Verkehrsminister, dessen Gesamtbilanz man noch unter 0 ansetzen kann), aber dass es für die Bundeswehr schlechter als Lambrecht kommen kann, ist schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## Tschetan (29. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und schon wieder werden ihre privaten Vorlieben als "nicht korrekt" abgewertet  .



Wo habe ich das geschrieben,  nur es muß doch nicht immer alles öffentlich zugänglich sein?
Bindest du jedem deine Praktiken auf ?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die meisten Dating-Systeme zeigen Profile nach entsprechenden Suchkriterien, dass heißt auch ihre öffentlich zugänglich gemachten Daten sollten nur solche gesehen haben, die daran Interesse hatten.



Vielleicht sollte man dies in hervorgehobener Position unterlassen?
Gilt für mich bei jedem


----------



## seahawk (29. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht schon über mehr Feminismus und seine positiven Auswirkungen auf die Politik diskutiert ?


Der Feminismus ist alternativlos: 









						Interview mit Boris von Heesen: Wirtschaftswissenschaftler zu toxischer Männlichkeit: „Eine finanzielle Schneise der Verwüstung“
					

Kriminalität, Drogenmissbrauch, Verkehrsunfälle: Der Buchautor erklärt, weshalb Männer diese Bereiche dominieren – und was das Patriarchat die Gesellschaft kostet.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Mal was zu wichtigeren Problemen:



> Schrittweise wird das Renteneintrittsalter derzeit angehoben - auf 67 im Jahr 2029. Forderungen nach einer Rente mit 70 erteilte Arbeitsminister Heil nun eine klare Absage. Dies können nur vorschlagen, wer "in einer ganz anderen Welt" lebe*.*
> 
> Bundesarbeitsminister Hubertus Heil hat einer Verlängerung der Lebensarbeitszeit eine klare Absage erteilt. "Was ich richtig finde, ist der flexible Übergang in den Ruhestand", sagte Heil den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe.
> 
> "Aber die Vorstellung, dass man im Stahlwerk oder an der Supermarktkasse, als Polizistin oder als Krankenschwester bis 70 arbeiten soll, die können nur Leute haben, die in einer ganz anderen Welt leben." Erfügte hinzu: "Ich halte es für eine Phantomdebatte, bis 70 arbeiten zu wollen oder zu sollen." Dies sei eine Diskussion, "die mit der Lebensrealität vieler Menschen in Deutschland nicht zu vereinbaren ist".


Quelle: Arbeiten bis 70 - "eine Phantomdebatte"



> Wenn es nach Sozialminister Hubertus Heil (SPD) geht, sollen Menschen mit geringen und mittleren Einkommen wegen der hohen Lebensmittel- und Energiepreise weiter vom Staat entlastet werden. Ab 1. Januar 2023 soll es nach Angaben vom Samstag ein soziales Klimageld bei einem monatlichen Bruttoeinkommen unter 4000 Euro geben. Zudem sollen die Regelsätze für Empfänger des neuen Bürgergeldes um 40 bis 50 Euro im Monat steigen.


Quelle: Heil will »Klimageld« für Menschen mit weniger als 4000 Euro Einkommen

Wenigstens noch ein SPD Politiker der nicht rumeiert und ein echter Sozialdemokrat ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Feminismus ist alternativlos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde Von Heesens Ansatz mangelhaft, da er mit keinem Wort auf biologische Ursachen zu sprechen kommt, sondern rein von der Annahme eines Patriarchat-Konstrukts ausgeht.
Kriminalitätsstatistiken zeigen, dass die meiste Kriminalität von männlichen Jugendlichen/Heranwachsenden im Alter zwischen ca. 15-25 ausgeht, da wo die Testosteron-Bildung am stärksten ist. Mit steigendem Alter und abnehmendem Testosteron fällt auch die Kriminalitätsrate.
Ich denke, dass hier ein wichtiger soziologischer Faktor, fehlende Perspektiven und "kaputte" Familien die Kriminalität von jungen Männern stark begünstigen und nicht irgendeine abstrakte Patriarchatsidee, die es hier im Westen in der Form doch so schon fast gar nicht mehr richtig gibt.


----------



## Tschetan (29. Mai 2022)

Feministische Politik? Finde ich Blödsinn.  Es gibt nur gute, oder schlechte Politik und man sollte vorher überlegen wozu diese führen kann.
Wie wurde Scholz wegen zögerlich Handelns angegriffen? Von Frau v d Leyen und jetzt?

"“Wäre ein vollständiges Embargo nicht das wirksamste Mittel, um Putin das Handwerk zu legen?”, fragte die Interviewerin. Sinngemäß erklärte Ursula von der Leyen daraufhin: Um Europa vor Putin zu retten, müssen wir weiterhin russisches Öl kaufen. Denn wenn wir das nicht tun, wird Putin es anderswo verkaufen und von höheren Preisen profitieren, also kaufen wir besser russisches Öl selbst und lassen ihn nicht profitieren."









						Von der Leyen planlos: Von Öl-Embargo zu Kaufbefehl bei Putin
					

Schön langsam kennt man sich bei der EU-Spitze nicht mehr aus: Zunächst preschte Kommissionspräsidentin Ursula von der Leyen vor und forderte umgehend ein vollständiges Öl-Embargo gegen Russland. Ungarn widersetzte sich und erntete dafür Kritik. Wenig später ist alles anders: Nun will die...




					exxpress.at
				




Ich denke für Schwedt, ist das die Beste Lösung, weil alles andere die gesamte Region im Osten, wirtschaftlich stark treffen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Daher ist recht sicher, dass das Urteil vom BVerfG aufgehoben wird.


Würdest du mir kurz deine Kompetenz erklären die dir erlaubt das zu beurteilen?


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

Bzgl. der hitzigen Diskussion um das Sondervermögen der BW.
Habe ich das nun richtig der Presse entnommen, dass die 100 Mrd. über 5 Jahre verteilt und ergänzend zum bisherigen Verteidigungshaushalt (ca. 1,4%) so funktionieren, dass die BW zumindest die nächsten 5 Jahre die 2% einhalten?

Also nix mit 100 Mrd. sofort + 2%...

Quelle: nTV: https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Kompromiss-zu-Bundeswehr-Sondervermoegen-steht-article23363542.html
_"Wir stellen gemeinsam sicher, dass die Bundeswehr in den kommenden Jahren mit 100 Milliarden Euro zusätzlicher Investitionen gestärkt wird", stellten die Verhandlerinnen und Verhandler klar. Dabei werde das sogenannte Zwei-Prozent-Ziel der NATO "im mehrjährigen Durchschnitt" erreicht. Dieses Ziel besagt, dass zwei Prozent des Bruttoinlandsprodukts für die Verteidigung ausgegeben werden soll. Es soll der Vereinbarung zufolge aber nicht jedes Jahr aufs Neue exakt eingehalten werden müssen._

Ich frage für einen Freund...


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Sage ich ja. Unsere Verteidigungsministerin taugt nichts.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sage ich ja. Unsere Verteidigungsministerin taugt nichts.


@RyzA :
Na ja, es ging darum, dass der werte @Sparanus wutentbrannt mir und @Don-71 die Sperrung androhte (was ich als verbale Entgleisung und historisch vergessen betrachte), weil wir beide auf Grund der ersten Aussage von Schlumpf genau das Obige vorweg mutmaßten.
ICH will derzeit lediglich nun hinterfragen, was GENAU nun für die BW herausgekommen ist.
Das was in der Presse steht?.....


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> ICH will derzeit lediglich nun hinterfragen, was GENAU nun für die BW herausgekommen ist.
> Das was in der Presse steht?.....


Das kann wohl nur ein "Insider" beantworten.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich eine sooo private Sache öffentlich geworden?



Weil es halt irgendjemand der sie kannte gesehen hat und der Meinung war sie anzuschwärzen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die Reaktionen sprechen mal wieder Bände: Alle regen sich darüber auf, dass sich der Arbeitgeber ins private einmischt, obwohl er in diesem Fall explizit das Recht dazu hat.



Nein  hat er nicht.
Das BVerwG hat eindeutig festgehalten, dass er damit in ihr Grundrecht auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung einmischt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das geschrieben,  nur es muß doch nicht immer alles öffentlich zugänglich sein?
> Bindest du jedem deine Praktiken auf ?



Was heißt denn Praktiken?
Es wurden nicht mal irgendwelche Kinks, BDSM-Vorlieben oder bevorzugte Stellungen im Profil genannt.
Sondern nur, das nach anderen Menschen aller Geschlechter gesucht wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dies in hervorgehobener Position unterlassen?



Warum sollte sie?
Jeder hat ein Recht auf Privatleben. Und das war ja durch die Lockdowns und Schließungen von Clubs etc. auch anderweitig schon genug eingeschränkt.
Andere Leute kennenlernen ging während der Pandemie also nur online.

Und da hat man sogar gleich den Vorteil,  dass man weiß woran man ist und wenn einem das nicht gefällt schaut man sich eben das nächste Profil an.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Würdest du mir kurz deine Kompetenz erklären die dir erlaubt das zu beurteilen?



Das BVerwG hat die Grundrechtseingriffe selbst eingeräumt.



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bverwg-2wrb221-bundeswhr-kommandeurin-datingportal-muss-auf-auftreten-achten/ schrieb:
			
		

> Das BVerwG hat jedoch rechtliche Bedenken an der Begründung des Truppengerichts. Es sei zu Unrecht davon ausgegangen, dass die privaten Äußerungen der Soldatin in einem Partnerschaftsportal von der Öffentlichkeit der Bundeswehr als Ganzes zugerechnet werden. *Auch habe es die Bedeutung der Grundrechte im Bereich der privaten Lebensführung nicht ausreichend gewürdigt.* *Das allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht aus Art. 1 Abs. 1 i.V.m. 2 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz (GG) enthalte ein Recht auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung. Der Schutz des Grundrechts erstrecke sich nicht nur auf die Intim- und Privatsphäre, sondern schließe das Recht ein, in der Sozialsphäre, das heißt im Internet, Kontakte mit Gleichgesinnten zu suchen, begründet das Gericht seine Entscheidung.*



Grundrechte und Gesetze gelten für alle Menschen gleich. Siehe Art. 3 Abs. 1 GG: "Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich."

_Da reicht als Kompetenz also logischer Verstand und ein wenig Wissen zu den Entscheidungen des BVerfG zur Gleichberechtigung (z.B. Geschlechtseintrag "Divers", Entscheidungen zum TSG usw.) und allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht abgleiteten Grundrechten (z.B. Recht auf Informationen Selbstbestimmung) aus._

Und auch Fachanwälte für Verwaltungsrecht hoffen da auf das BVerfG. Siehe letzter Satz:


> ... wird hoffentlich vom Bundesverfassungsgericht korrigiert werden.











						BVerwG zum Tindern von Soldatin: Prüde und gefährlich
					

Laut Beschluss des BVerwG muss sich Kommandeurin auf Tinder zurückhaltend äußern. Was ist los mit dem Grundsatz von Soldaten als Staatsbürger in Uniform?




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

Insbesondere ist auch zu bedenken, dass der Ruf der Bundeswehr (und des BVerwG) wohl deutlich mehr an diesem Verweis und den derzeitigen Folgen gelitten hat, als in der Zeit davor durch private Profile auf Datingplattformen.

So viel zum Thema Verhältnismäßigkeit.


Denn Anastasia Biefang arbeitet bei der Bundeswehr auch fürs Diversity Management, soll also explizit Offenheit vermitteln. 

In der Vergangenheit hat sie im Rahmen dieser Position auch schon Interviews gegeben:





						Anastasia Biefang: „Mehr Diversität schadet der Bundeswehr nicht"
					

Was bedeuten die queerfeindlichen Debatten um die Bundeswehr für LGBTIQ* in der Armee? SIEGESSÄULE sprach mit Anastasia Biefang, trans* Aktivistin und stellvertretende Vorsitzende von QueerBw




					www.siegessaeule.de
				











						Anastasia Biefang im Mindshift-Podcast: Transsexuelle Kommandeurin: „Ich habe nie über einen Plan B nachgedacht“
					

Die Offizierin ist erste transsexuelle Bataillonskommandeurin. Im Mindshift-Podcast spricht sie über Offenheit und Diversität in der Bundeswehr.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				








						Anastasia Biefang über Trans*sein in der Bundeswehr | Brandenburgische Landeszentrale für politische Bildung
					

Sie sind als Mann in die Bundeswehr gekommen zu einer Zeit als auch nur Männer in die Bundeswehr kommen konnten. Wann haben Sie festgestellt: Eigentlich will ich nicht weiter als Mann leben?  Anastasia Biefang: Nach einem sehr langen, fast zweijährigen, schmerzhaften inneren Prozess... da war...




					www.politische-bildung-brandenburg.de


----------



## Tschetan (30. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn Praktiken?
> Es wurden nicht mal irgendwelche Kinks, BDSM-Vorlieben oder bevorzugte Stellungen im Profil genannt.
> Sondern nur, das nach anderen Menschen aller Geschlechter gesucht wird.



Ich habe kein Geschlecht genannt. Gilt für mich bei jedem.
Wir haben früher übrigens auch nicht verkümmert vor uns dahinvegetiert, ohne Handy und Internet.
Als öffentliche Person, würde ich mich jedenfalls hüten mein Privatleben öffentlich zu machen.

Bestrafung ist natürlich unnötig.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Als öffentliche Person, würde ich mich jedenfalls hüten mein Privatleben öffentlich zu machen.



Es war nicht öffentlich.

Das war ein privates Profil auf einer Datingseite/app. Die sind in der Regel nur für angemeldete Nutzer sichtbar und auch nicht per Google zu finden.

Gerade bei Apps wie Tinder oder Grindr sieht man in der Regel auch nur die Profile von Leuten in der Nähe.
Weiß nicht, ob man bei den beiden Apps auch global nach Stichworten suchen kann, da ich die nicht verwende.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sage ich ja. Unsere Verteidigungsministerin taugt nichts.



Denke bitte daran, das dieses Geld irgendwo herkommen muß.
Alles was wir jetzt so locker planen, muß lange Bestand haben und finanziert werden.
Was denkst du wohl, wo unsere Industrie die höheren Kosten für Energie und Treibstoff kompensieren werden?
Wir tauschen unsere jetzige gegenseitige Abhängigkeit mit Russland, gegen eine einseitige Abhängigkeit unsererseits, gegenüber anderen.
Stell dir vor wir bekommen einen anderen US Präsident, der mit uns " unzufrieden ist", hatten wir schon, oder einfach höhere Gewinne anderswo, woraufhin die Flüssiggasschiffe ein anderes Ziel ansteuern.
Hatten wir auch schon.
Die 100Mrd werden wehtun.
Über mehrere Jahre, einfacher und wer weiß, ob man sie benötigt,  wenn der ganze Mist vorbei ist.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Es war nicht öffentlich.
> 
> Das war ein privates Profil auf einer Datingseite/app. Die sind in der Regel nur für angemeldete Nutzer sichtbar und auch nicht per Google zu finden.



Scheinbar nicht. 😉


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also nix mit 100 Mrd. sofort + 2%...


Wer das nach dem Interview mit Linder *AM ABEND DER REDE VON SCHOLZ!!! *noch gedacht hat dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Das ist jetzt gut 3 Monate her.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Das BVerwG hat die Grundrechtseingriffe selbst eingeräumt.


Alter!
Es ging um Verfassungswidrige Grundrechtseingriffe, selbst die Tatsache, dass du an ner roten Ampel halten musst ist ein Grundrechtseingriff.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Es war nicht öffentlich.
> 
> Das war ein privates Profil auf einer Datingseite/app. Die sind in der Regel nur für angemeldete Nutzer sichtbar und auch nicht per Google zu finden.


Wenn Tinder für dich nicht öffentlich ist, dass ist auch ein Zeitungsartikel nicht öffentlich weil man die Zeitung erst kaufen muss.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht. 😉



Doch.
War wohl eher so, dass da jemand selbst privat auf Tinder unterwegs war und sie entdeckt hat.
Screenshots sind schnell gemacht.









						Anastasia Biefang im Interview: "Dass ich denunziert werde, hätte ich nicht gedacht"
					

Für ihr Tinder-Profil erhielt Anastasia Biefang einen disziplinarrechtlichen Verweis, ihre Beschwerden dagegen wurden sowohl innerhalb der Bundeswehr als auch diese Woche vom Bundesverwaltungsgericht abgewiesen.




					www.stern.de
				







Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ging um Verfassungswidrige Grundrechtseingriffe, selbst die Tatsache, dass du an ner roten Ampel halten musst ist ein Grundrechtseingriff.



In welches Grundrecht sollte die rote Ampel eingreifen? Ein Grundrecht auf "freie Fahrt" gibt es nicht, auch wenn es mancher Autofahrer vielleicht denkt.
Jeder Grundrechtseingriff ist verfassungswidrig, wenn er nicht verhältnismäßig ist.
Zur Verhältnismäßigkeit siehe oben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Tinder für dich nicht öffentlich ist, dass ist auch ein Zeitungsartikel nicht öffentlich weil man die Zeitung erst kaufen muss.



Muss man nicht, weil man den Artikel ja auch online, am Kiosk oder in der Bibliothek lesen kann.

Öffentlich ist aber was CDU-Politiker so auf Twitter schreiben.








						CDU-Politikerinnen attackieren Sven Lehmann nach Soli-Tweet zu Anastasia Biefang
					

Über das Privatleben darf man nur reden, wenn man hetero und monogam ist. Das finden zumindest Ex-Landwirtschaftsministerin Julia Klöckner und die Bundestagsabgeordnete Katja Leikert. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer das nach dem Interview mit Linder *AM ABEND DER REDE VON SCHOLZ!!! *noch gedacht hat dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Das ist jetzt gut 3 Monate her.


Ich bin verwirrt - diese Auffassung hast Du doch bis aufs Blut verteidigt?? 
Ich für meinen Teil habe schon immer gedacht, dass es da zu solch einem Gemauschel kommt.
Nun ja, Fakt ist, dass die 2% Dank 100 Mrd. on Top für die nächsten 5 Jahre schöngerechnet werden.
Real bekommt die BW gerade mal die 2% - beschämend genug.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In welches Grundrecht sollte die rote Ampel eingreifen? Ein Grundrecht auf "freie Fahrt" gibt es nicht, auch wenn es mancher Autofahrer vielleicht denkt.


Art 2 GG
Allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit wie die Juristen so schön sagen. Ergo: Alles was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, Fakt ist, dass die 2% Dank 100 Mrd. on Top für die nächsten 5 Jahre schöngerechnet werden.
> Real bekommt die BW gerade mal die 2% - beschämend genug.


Du weißt, dass der Haushalt jedes Jahr neu bestimmt wird oder?
Diese 100 Milliarden sind jetzt sicher, was auch immer kommt. Wenn man die Beschaffung jetzt noch effizienter macht sollte das reichen.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> War wohl eher so, dass da jemand selbst privat auf Tinder unterwegs war und sie entdeckt hat.


Das meinte ich. 
Damit sollte man rechnen.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass der Haushalt jedes Jahr neu bestimmt wird oder?
> Diese 100 Milliarden sind jetzt sicher, was auch immer kommt. Wenn man die Beschaffung jetzt noch effizienter macht sollte das reichen.


Das ist richtig. Die 100 Mrd. sind gesetzt.
Ich darf einfach mal auf den Artikel verweisen:








						Ukraine-News +++ Mützenich bezeichnet Zwei-Prozent-Ziel als „abstruse Kennziffer“ +++ - WELT
					

Es ist ein Nato-Ziel, zwei Prozent des Bruttoinlandsprodukts für die Verteidigung auszugeben. Rolf Mützenich sieht das kritisch. Eine „abstruse Kennziffer ins Grundgesetz festzuschreiben“ sei vollkommen falsch. Der Bundestag entscheide über den Haushalt. Mehr im Liveticker.




					www.welt.de
				




Es KANN, muss natürlich aber nicht, durchaus so kommen, dass es Jahre geben wird, in denen also weniger als die bisherigen 1,4% ausgegeben werden.
Wenn dann meinethalben die ersten 15 F-35 kommen, gibt es auch mehr in dem Jahr.
Man kann trefflich darüber diskutieren, ob nun die BW Beschaffung ein völliges Desaster ist und die 1,3 oder 1,4 % eigentlich reichen würden.
Fakt ist, das von dem bisherigen Geld nicht wirklich all zu viel bei der Truppe in den letzten 20 Jahren ankam.
25-50% vom auf dem Papier vorhandenen Großgerät ist nicht einsatzbereit oder im besten Falle (völlig) veraltet.

Jetzt sind wir nun mal, ob wir wollen oder nicht, stark von dem Ukraine-Krieg tangiert, real sogar so was wie indirekte Kriegspartei.

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, statt über 5 oder gar 10 Jahre langsamer Hochrüstung mal die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen und binnen durchaus sportlicher 2-4 Jahre die Truppe auf Soll zu bringen?

just my 2 cents


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit wie die Juristen so schön sagen. Ergo: Alles was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt.



Über die Rote Ampel fahren ist aber verboten. (s.u.)

Ein Datingprofil nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das meinte ich.
> Damit sollte man rechnen.



Und? Es war ein private Profil. Das geht den Arbeitgeber also nichts an.

----



> Überfährt man eine rote Ampel, handelt es sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gemäß Paragrafen 37 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 und 2 und Paragraf 49 Abs. 3 Nr. 2 der Straßenverkehrsordnung (StVO).











						Rotlichtverstoß: Gesetzliche Grundlagen und Strafen
					

Ein Rotlichtverstoß ist kein Kavaliersdelikt. Wie hoch fallen die Strafen aus und wie werden die Ampeln überwacht?




					blog.lapid.de
				







__





						§ 49 StVO 2013 - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				







__





						§ 37 StVO 2013 - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es KANN, muss natürlich aber nicht, durchaus so kommen, dass es Jahre geben wird, in denen also weniger als die bisherigen 1,4% ausgegeben werden.


So eine Prozentzahl ist aber auch eine bescheuerte Messlatte, es gibt zig Beispiele wo es ein Problem ist,
dass der Haushalt jährlich gilt. Wenn wir jetzt die 100 Milliarden in 2 Jahren sinnvoll raushauen und danach direkt wieder 1,4% haben ist das uU. sinnvoller als wenn wir jetzt streng 2% raushauen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Über die Rote Ampel fahren ist aber verboten. (s.u.)


Ja also ist es ein Grundrechtseingriff.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So eine Prozentzahl ist aber auch eine bescheuerte Messlatte, es gibt zig Beispiele wo es ein Problem ist,
> dass der Haushalt jährlich gilt. Wenn wir jetzt die 100 Milliarden in 2 Jahren sinnvoll raushauen und danach direkt wieder 1,4% haben ist das uU. sinnvoller als wenn wir jetzt streng 2% raushauen.


Die 100 Mrd. werden über  5 (fünf) Jahre herausgehauen - DAS ist mein (Verständnis-)Problem.
Das ist nicht schnell, sondern gewohnt dödelhaft...

Ja, die 2% ist ja eher als Messlatte zu verstehen.
Eine exzellent ausgestattete Armee benötigt vielleicht nicht mal die 2% zum jährlichen Unterhalt, die BW bräuchte vielleicht für die ersten 2-3 Jahre 5%, wer weiss schon.
Wir sind doch nur deshalb in der Diskussion, weil in den letzten Jahren deutlich zu wenig und wenn viel zu kompliziert das Geld ausgegeben wurde, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die 100 Mrd. werden über 5 (fünf) Jahre herausgehauen - DAS ist mein (Verständnis-)Problem.


Die Frage ist ob das rechtsgültig ist das über 5 Jahre zu machen oder ob das buchhalterisch so gemacht wird da mit die 2% erfüllt sind.

Diese jährlichen Haushalte sind generell so ein Bullshit.
"Wenn du das jetzt nicht ausgibst bekommst du nächstes Jahr weniger, egal ob da was ansteht oder nicht"

Es gibt für Behörden oft einen Anreiz Geld vorsätzlich und sinnlos rauszuballern und würden sie das nicht tun hätten sie Probleme.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja also ist es ein Grundrechtseingriff.



Wie begründest du den?
Man darf fahren, wenn die Ampel grün ist und das gilt für alle gleich.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2022)

Nochmal, alles was dir etwas verbietet ist ein Grundrechtseingriff. Alles, wirklich alles.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch.
> War wohl eher so, dass da jemand selbst privat auf Tinder unterwegs war und sie entdeckt hat.
> Screenshots sind schnell gemacht.
> 
> ...



Das lustigste ist ja fast, wie ihre Offiziere reagiert haben.



> Ich habe den Screenshot also auf den Tisch gelegt und hab gesagt: "Darum geht es, das wird mir vorgeworfen, dieses Verhalten" und dann hab ich gesagt: "Ich bitte euch, nehmt euch Bedenkzeit. Wenn ihr euch jetzt nicht mehr von mir als eurer Bataillonskommandeurin führen lassen wollt, dann rufe ich Morgen den Inspekteur an und bitte um eine Ablösung."
> 
> Eine Aussage meiner Offiziere am Tisch war dann: "Oberstleutnant, das Bild kennen wir seit 3 Monaten. Das lief schon im Bataillon rum, es interessiert keine Sau, wir kennen Sie!"


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2022)

Und genau deswegen ist das Urteil zu prüfen, denn dann ist das Vertrauen ja nicht geschädigt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

Sage ich doch die ganze Zeit, dass sie da gute Chancen vor dem BVerfG hat.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, die 2% ist ja eher als Messlatte zu verstehen.
> Eine exzellent ausgestattete Armee benötigt vielleicht nicht mal die 2% zum jährlichen Unterhalt, die BW bräuchte vielleicht für die ersten 2-3 Jahre 5%, wer weiss schon.


Auf jeden Fall 5%...
Gut das wir bei der sozialen Seite noch Einsparpotential haben.
EU alleine, gibt mindestens 250Mrd für Rüstung aus.
Die Nato 2021 insgesamt 1175 Mrd.









						Militärausgaben der NATO bis 2021 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt die Höhe der Verteidigungsausgaben der USA sowie der weiteren NATO-Staaten (Kanada und europäische Mitgliedsstaaten) im Zeitraum von 2011 bis 2021*.




					de.statista.com
				




Sollten besser wirtschaften und zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2022)

Klimaforscher Mojib Latif hat zwei Botschaften
					

Der Klimaforscher Mojib Latif warnt wie viele seiner Kollegen und Kolleginnen bereits seit Jahrzehnten vor den Auswirkungen des Klimawandels. Bislang ist aber zu wenig passiert. Im Interview ruft er daher zum schnellen Handeln auf und sagt: "Wir stehen mit dem Rücken zur Wand, also eigentlich...




					www.gmx.net
				




Jetzt muss die Politik mal handeln. 
Und Konzerne wie VW für den Schaden aufkommen. Da läuft schon die erste Klage.


----------



## sonny1606 (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die 100 Mrd. werden über  5 (fünf) Jahre herausgehauen - DAS ist mein (Verständnis-)Problem.
> Das ist nicht schnell, sondern gewohnt dödelhaft...
> 
> Ja, die 2% ist ja eher als Messlatte zu verstehen.
> ...


Ich finde sogar dass wir in den letzten Jahren alles richtig gemacht haben damit die Bundeswehr kaputt zu sparen. Deutschland hatte seid 1945 Dauerfrieden. Es gab keine Gründe damit zu rechnen dass Russland Deutschland angreift. Russland hat Deutschland auch nicht angegriffen, sondern ein Land außerhalb Europas, außerhalb der Nato. 
Ob Russland die Nato oder Deutschland angreifen würde kann ich nicht einschätzen. Ich bin aber nicht der Meinung dass man in Europa zu wenig Armee hätte um Russland zumindest abzuschrecken. Es müsste eher modernisiert und zusammengebpndeöt werden. Man müsste nun nur die Ostgrenze mit genug Nato-Europtruppen aus ganz Europa verstärken die handlungsfähig und modern sind. Das würde voll reichen, man sieht es an der Ukraine. Eine gute moderne Armee reicht vollkommen. Grösse+Masse alleine ist nicht alles.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gut das wir bei der sozialen Seite noch Einsparpotential haben.


Ach ja? Haben wir das?


----------



## Tschetan (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ach ja? Haben wir das?


Scheinbar.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar.


Finde ich nicht. Eher im Gegenteil man müßte da noch mehr tun.
U.a. müsste der Regelsatz für Hartz IV und Grundsicherung angehoben werden.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Eher im Gegenteil man müßte da noch mehr tun.
> U.a. müsste der Regelsatz für Hartz IV und Grundsicherung angehoben werden.


Ich werde es nächstes Mal in " " setzten. 🙂


----------



## seahawk (30. Mai 2022)

Das Mützenich und Künert das Sondervermögen mittragen ist widerlich. Da wird die eigene Überzeugung für den Machterhalt verraten und verkauft.


----------



## Rolk (30. Mai 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Mützenich und Künert das Sondervermögen mittragen ist widerlich. Da wird die eigene Überzeugung für den Machterhalt verraten und verkauft.


Da gehe ich ausnahmsweise sogar mit. Der lukrative Gazprom Posten war für Mützenich sicher schon fest eingeplant und Kevin wäre nur zu gerne nachgerückt, nachdem er den Kapitalismus für sich selbst entdeckt hat.


----------



## seahawk (30. Mai 2022)

Das was da gerade abgeht ist gruselig. Wenn man die Bundeswehr nicht aufrüsten will und keine Waffen in die Ukraine senden will, dann ist das eine politische Position, die aktuelle Form der Verzögerung und Umdeutung  hingegen ist schädlich für Deutschland. Das ist einfach schändlich für eine Partei wie die SPD.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

@seahawk müsstest du als Linker nicht auch gegen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine sein?  

Oder "eierst" du jetzt rum?


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar dass wir in den letzten Jahren alles richtig gemacht haben damit die Bundeswehr kaputt zu sparen.


Na ja, beim kaputtsparen werden schlichtweg Steuergelder in Größenordungen verbrannt.
Ich kann nur in dem Thema bleiben, bei dem ich mich halbwegs auskenne: Flugzeuge
Der Tornado als Waffensystem (also nicht nur das Flugzeug) hatte damals zu meinem Dienstzeitende 1993-94 ca. 55 Mio. D-Mark gekostet.
 Definition: Machen wir mal sehr vereinfacht daraus mit Inflation und Kostensteigerungen 35 Mio. € in 2022 daraus.
Die BW hatte seinerzeit 339 Tornados und immer wenn irgend ein Teil bei einer Maschine ausfiel, wurde jener Tornado, der am schlechtesten da stand, ausgeschlachtet und keine neuen Ersatzteile gekauft.
Heute gibts um die 90 Tornados noch bei der BW.
Also wurden 249 Tornados = 249*35 Mio. = für 8,715 Mrd. Euros Tornados vernichtet um hochgegriffen 2 Mrd. Ersatzteile zu generieren.
Es wurden also über 7 Mrd. € Steuergelder verprasst, auch dein Geld.
Das lässt sich auf das meiste Großgerät der BW hochskalieren.
Das Kaputtsparen bedeutete also unterm strich Steuergeldverschwendung und deutliche Schwächung der eigenen Verteidigungsfähigkeit.

Selbst unsere Superverteidigungsministerin hat im Interview zugegen, dass es alleine an Munition für noch vorhandene Waffen im wert von 20 Mrd. € fehlt.
Sie derzeitige BW könnte keine 2 Wochen Krieg im Verteidigunsgfall führen.


sonny1606 schrieb:


> Deutschland hatte seid 1945 Dauerfrieden.


Genau, weil bis Ende des kalten Krieges die Wehrfähigkeit aller Nato-Staaten deutlich höher war, als jetzt.
Russland hat ja unter anderem deswegen den Krieg begonnen, weil es weiss, dass die konventionelle Abschreckung der Nato nur durch die USA funktioniert und von sonst keinem Nato-Land.
Womit wir bei einem wichtigen Punkt wären:
Wir haben uns im Frieden gesonnt, weil wir alle geostrategischen Themen dem großen Bruder USA überlassen haben, weil wir keine eigne Wehrhaftigkeit mehr haben.
Ich kann das US-bashing bzgl. Irak und Afghanistan whatever nicht mehr hören.
Wollen wir das nicht, müssen wir selbst militärisch handlungsfähig sein.
Wollen  wir weiterhin, dass die USA unsere Hauptlast der Verteidigung hält und wir schön Geld sparen = nächstes mal ganz gehörig Klappe halten, wenn US Boys irgendwo reingehen.



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Es gab keine Gründe damit zu rechnen dass Russland Deutschland angreift.


Sofern es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Es ist ein "Systemkrieg".
Totalitäre Diktatur gegen Demokratie


sonny1606 schrieb:


> Russland hat Deutschland auch nicht angegriffen, sondern ein Land außerhalb Europas, außerhalb der Nato.


Ein Land , das sich bemüht, demokratisch zu werden.
Und es geht hier um das Prinzip der UN-Charta, dass die Souveränität eines Landes unantastbar ist.


sonny1606 schrieb:


> Ob Russland die Nato oder Deutschland angreifen würde kann ich nicht einschätzen. Ich bin aber nicht der Meinung dass man in Europa zu wenig Armee hätte um Russland zumindest abzuschrecken.


Was denn nun erst kaputt sparen für gut befinden und dann sagen wir haben zu wenig Armee?



sonny1606 schrieb:


> Es müsste eher modernisiert und zusammengebpndeöt werden.


Das ist ja das Kernproblem.
Hätten wir die BW auf Verteidigungsniveau gehalten, müssten wir jetzt nicht über 100 Mrd. Schulden, sorry Sondervermögen reden.


sonny1606 schrieb:


> Man müsste nun nur die Ostgrenze mit genug Nato-Europtruppen aus ganz Europa verstärken die handlungsfähig und modern sind.


Wer bitte soll denn diese Truppen stellen?
Die BW bekommt mit ach und krach vielleicht 10.000 Mann Kampftruppe zusammen.
Die meisten anderen Nato-Länder noch weniger.
Den echten Bedarf mit wirksamer Abschreckung taxiere ich mal auf 150.000 - 200.000 Mann. 
Solle jetzt wieder mal 150.000 GIs aus USA eingeflogen werden?


sonny1606 schrieb:


> Das würde voll reichen, man sieht es an der Ukraine. Eine gute moderne Armee reicht vollkommen. Grösse+Masse alleine ist nicht alles.


Die Ukraine hat grob 350.000 Mann unter Waffen nach der Mobilisierung.
Sie kämpft mit größtem Teil veralteten Waffen aus ehemaligen Sowjet-Beständen
Plus geschätzte 20 - 30-0000 ausländische Freiwillige.
Nix mit guter und moderner Armee.
Die hat das "Glück", dass auf russischer Seite unfähige Generäle und ein demotiviertes, plünderndes und mordendes Gesocks , auch russische Soldaten genannt, dort die Städte in Schutt und Asche legen. 
D. würde gerade mal 30.000 - 50.000 Reservisten zusammenbekommen, keine Wehrpflicht, keine Reservisten, recht einfaches Prinzip.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nix mit guter und moderner Armee.


Das gut würde ich den Ukrainern trotzdem nicht absprechen, ja die Waffen, aber sonst?
Sehen wir schlechte Motivation? Massive Fehler in Führung, Logistik etc?


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das gut würde ich den Ukrainern trotzdem nicht absprechen, ja die Waffen, aber sonst?


Ich bezog das rein auf das Großkampfgerät, Panzer, Ari usw..
Die wenigen Mig-25 sind ja auch schon nicht mehr der neuste Hit.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sehen wir schlechte Motivation? Massive Fehler in Führung, Logistik etc?


Nein, deswegen ja auch inhaltlich der beschriebene Konterpart Russland, ich zitiere mich selbst:
_Die hat das "Glück", dass auf russischer Seite unfähige Generäle und ein demotiviertes, plünderndes und mordendes Gesocks , auch russische Soldaten genannt, dort die Städte in Schutt und Asche legen._


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bezog das rein auf das Großkampfgerät, Panzer, Ari usw..


Na dann kann man zustimmen.


----------



## sonny1606 (31. Mai 2022)

Wie seht ihr das: Grundsätzlich ist die Ukraine weder in der Nato noch in der Eu. Klar Putin ist der Kriegsherr der sicher alle ehemaligen Sowjetländer wieder zurück in Russische Reich holen will. Aber haben wir das Recht oder Pflicht uns da einzumischen? Ich finde eher, letzlich geht es uns doch nix an welche Länder Putin einnimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2022)

Es ist ein Völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg und die russischen Soldaten begehen schwere Straftaten und Kriegsverbrechen an der Bevölkerung. Also geht es uns etwas an.


----------



## seahawk (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @seahawk müsstest du als Linker nicht auch gegen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine sein?
> 
> Oder "eierst" du jetzt rum?


Natürlich wäre mir eine pazifistische Außenpolitik lieber, aber Waffen versprechen und dann nicht liefern geht gar nicht. 100Mrd für die Bundeswehr in Cybersecurity, Zivilschutz und Entwicklungshilfe zu stecken wäre zwar extrem sinnvoll, aber es ist auch furchtbar unehrlich gegenüber den Soldat*innen und wenn man diese in Konflikte schicken will, dann sollten diese auch entsprechend ausgerüstet sein.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2022)

Zum Urteil des BVerwG hat sich die Verteidigungsministerin auch noch nicht geäußert.









						Queere Beschäftigte der Bundeswehr konfrontieren Verteidigungsministerium mit Dating-Profilen
					

Am Deutschen Diversity-Tag gibt es Proteste dagegen, dass die Bundewehr eine queere Soldatin wegen eines privaten Online-Profils bestraft. (Szene - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de


----------



## chill_eule (31. Mai 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Aber haben wir das Recht oder Pflicht uns da einzumischen?


Stichwort UN

Ja, alle Länder die Mitglied der UN sind geht der Krieg etwas an.
*Auch das (ehemalige Gründungs-)UN-Mitglied Russland *


----------



## sonny1606 (31. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Stichwort UN
> 
> Ja, alle Länder die Mitglied der UN sind geht der Krieg etwas an.
> *Auch das (ehemalige Gründungs-)UN-Mitglied Russland *


Da bin ich ganz bei dir.  Dann sollte man das aber vielleicht mittels UN lösen. Soll nicht falsch rüber kommen, ich bin total gegen Putin. Putin ist für mich ein Kriegsherr und damit Mörder der ne Bleiladung verdient. 
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es auch schwierig dass plötzlich der Westen die Ukraine mit Waffen unterstützt ohne UN Mandate. Einfach nur weil es uns nicht passt. 
Aus der Frage ergibt sich für mich auch die Frage wie man dort "Frieden" schaffen kann da wir ja einen immer größer werdenen Stellvertreterkrieg haben.


----------



## seahawk (31. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum Urteil des BVerwG hat sich die Verteidigungsministerin auch noch nicht geäußert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da muss bald eine Reaktion kommen, sonst ist sie nicht mehr zu halten.


----------



## Tschetan (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @seahawk müsstest du als Linker nicht auch gegen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine sein?
> 
> Oder "eierst" du jetzt rum?



Ich bin auch ein "Linker" und weigere mich Waffenlieferungen zu unterstützen, weil ich es nicht gut finde, das dort bis zum " letzten Ukrainer" gekämpft werden soll.
Die sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Folgen für unser Land und Europa, sind auch abschreckend.
Frau Baerbock hat die Bereitschaft des Volkes für die Folgen wieder erklärt.
Sie wird es sicher nicht betreffen, oder die anderen Nutznießer.
Benzin lag heute über 2,20 und Schwedt läuft noch.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Stichwort UN
> 
> Ja, alle Länder die Mitglied der UN sind geht der Krieg etwas an.
> *Auch das (ehemalige Gründungs-)UN-Mitglied Russland *


Vielleicht hätten sie dann ihren eigenen Sicherheitsratbeschluß durchsetzten sollen?
Stichwort Minsk2.

Ansonsten bin ich voll bei dir.
Gab es in den letzten 30 Jahren Kriege die von der UN erlaubt wurden?
Gibt noch andere Gründungsmitglieder.
USA, GB, Frankreich


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

Robert Habeck: Applaus für den „grünen Heini“
					

Robert Habeck ist mal wieder überall: beim CDU-Wirtschaftsrat und auf der Hannovermesse. Der Wirtschaftsminister pflügt sich durch die Probleme. Und mal wird er gefeiert, dann wieder beäugt.




					www.wiwo.de
				




Und beim Heimspiel der Union gibt es Applaus für den Mann der Kanzler der BRD sein sollte, aber auch für den der immerhin Vizekanzler ist.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuqNLB-1QN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scholz seine Rumeierei und Geheimniskrämerei geht mir auch auf den Keks. Das wird auch in der Öffentlichkeit so wahrgenommen und u.a. deswegen bekommt die SPD in den Umfragen immer weniger Zustimmung.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist deine Botschaft?


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist deine Botschaft?


Ich habe nachträglich noch was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe nachträglich noch was dazu geschrieben.



Gibt es irgendwo gegenteilige Keinungen in der Öffentlichkeit, auch wenn mehr als die Hälfte der Bürger gegen Waffenlieferung ist? Wo dürfen diese sich vertreten sehen?
Frau Wagenknecht allein gegen 4 "Gegnern"?

"57 Prozent der Deutschen befürchten, laut einer Umfrage, die Ausweitung des Krieges in der Ukraine. Auch die Befürworter von Waffenlieferungen werden weniger."









						Umfrage zu Krieg in Ukraine: Das denken die Deutschen über Waffenlieferungen und Deutschlands Unterstützung
					

In der Debatte um die Lieferung schwerer Waffen aus Deutschland in die Ukraine sieht die Mehrheit der Bundesbürger die Gefahr einer Ausweitung des Krieges. 57 Prozent der Bundesbürger befürchten, dass der Krieg sich infolge von Waffenlieferungen auf andere Länder in Europa ausweiten könnte, wie...




					www.rnd.de
				




Erstaunlich bei dieser Dauerbeschallung? Die " Lauten" überschreiten die Mehrheit jnd man wird als "Putintroll" usw beschimpft und aus der Diskussion gedrückt. 
Für mich ist Röttgen unsäglich.
Am Ende hat dann keiner von irgendetwas gewußt. 
Freut euch auf den Herbst, wenn es kalt wird und sämtliche diplomatische Brücken zerstört wurden. 
Während die Russen zu Essen und warme Wohnungen haben, eventuell für ein neues I Phone etwas mehr bezahlen müssen, werden wir sehen wohin unsere Reise geht.
Spargel und Erdbeeren werden schon untergepflügt, weil die Keute kein Geld haben und sparen müssen.
Ab Herbst werden wir auch wissen wie teuer unsere Nebenrechnung zum Wohnung wird.

Wir müssen Waffen liefern!


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Das du gegen Waffenlieferungen, Sanktionen und sämtliche andere Hilfen für die Ukraine bist weiß ich.
Nach deiner Meinung hätte sie sich von Anfang an ergeben müssen.
Und sich unterdrücken lassen vom Putin Regime. Ist ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## pedi (1. Juni 2022)

für jeden mist geben diese +++++ geld aus, sogar millionäre bekommen energiekostenbeihilfe, nur der dumme deutsche rentner geht leer aus.
hauptsache geld sonstwohin rausgemissen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2022)

Die wird aber versteuert, da bleibt bei Millionären also nicht viel übrig.

Wichtig wäre natürlich eine Vermögensteuer die bei 2 Mio Euro oben kappt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, statt über 5 oder gar 10 Jahre langsamer Hochrüstung mal die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen und binnen durchaus sportlicher 2-4 Jahre die Truppe auf Soll zu bringen?
> 
> just my 2 cents



Das wäre mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bescheuert. Hau-Ruck-Aktionen kosten ein Vielfaches bzw. bringen bei gleichem Budget ein Bruchteil und viele der Rüstungsdefizite hätten unter bisherigen Bedingungen einen 6-12 Jahre gedauert. Die Industrie ist überhaupt nicht darauf vorbereitet, so etwas in einem Drittel der Zeit abzuliefern. Selbst wenn bei der Bundeswehr überhaupt jemand einen Plan hätte, was dieses abzuliefende "sowas" überhaupt ist.

Ich bin jedenfalls auf die deutschen Träger, Atomstreitkräfte, Nuklear-U-Boote und unsere 1 Millionen Mann starke Truppe gespannt, jetzt wo unser Rüstungsbudget auf Augenhöhe mit Indien und noch deutlich vor Russland liegt.

Oder alternativ auf die schier unerschöpfliche Kreativität der Bundeswehr, wenn es darum geht, unsere Steuergelder sinnlos zu verbrennen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Gestern Abend bei Markus Lanz hat sich Carsten Linnemann richtig vernünftig angehört. Fast schon sozialdemokratisch:

Markus Lanz vom 1. Juni 2022

Er ist nämlich der Meinung, dass Entlastungen zielgenauer vorgenommen werden sollten. Also bei denjenigen, welchen es finanziell wirklich schlecht geht und nicht bei allen. Das betrifft die Spritpreise als auch Rentenerhöhungen.
Außerdem ist er für Hartz 4 und Grundsicherungserhöhung.

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Warum sollen diejenigen entlastet werden welche eh genug Geld haben?
Ich hatte mich auch schon immer gefragt warum jeder Kindergeld beziehen kann?

Wenn man Entlastungen bzw Erleichterungen zielgenauer vornimmt, kann der Staat  viel Geld sparen. Und es wird denjenigen geholfen die es auch wirklich benötigen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2022)

Da hat die Bundesregierung noch einiges vor sich.









						Kinderreport 2022: Mehr Beachtung für Interessen Jüngerer
					

Die Politik soll die Interessen von Kindern und Jugendlichen mehr berücksichtigen - das wünscht sich laut dem Kinderreport 2022 eine Mehrheit der Menschen in Deutschland. Auch für Kinderrechte im Grundgesetz sind die meisten.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (3. Juni 2022)

Ach komm, wir kaufen lieber Kriegsgerät als uns um die Kinder zu kümmern.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2022)

Die CDU ist im Osten echt verloren...








						Nur mit AfD durchzubringen: Streit in Thüringen um Gesetzentwürfe der CDU | MDR.DE
					

Die CDU will einen Gesetzesentwurf für ein kostenloses Schulangebot für Gesundheitsberufe einbringen. Zustimmung dürfte von der AfD und FDP kommen. Heftige Kritik kommt von den Regierungsfraktionen.




					www.mdr.de
				



Punkt 1 stört mich auch in der Sache erheblich...

Was man anderswo in der Union über die Amigos im Osten denkt:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1532400942439714818

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2022)

Punkt 2 ist eine massive Schweinerei, am besten mal den im Artikel verlinkten Hintergrundartikel lesen. Edit: https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/thue...chulgeld-ergotherapeuten-nachzahlung-100.html ) 

Die Haltung von Polenz halte ich aber auch für naiv. Man kann sich doch von einer Partei, die ihr populistisches Fähnchen immer gerade so in den Wind hängt, wie es ihnen in erfolgversprechend erscheint, nicht das eigene politische Handeln diktieren lassen. Wie will man denn verhindern, dass die AfD bei einem eher allgemeinpolitischen Thema zustimmt?  Also im Gegensatz zu Themen die die AfD eher als ihren "Home Turf" betrachtet und entsprechend ausschlachtet...

Andererseits kann der Union-Entwurf natürlich auch strategisch genau darauf ausgelegt sein, die Thüringer Regierungskoalition schlecht dastehen zu lassen in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit. (So nach dem Motto: "Seht her, wir wollen etwas Gutes tun, aber die verstecken sich hinter ihrer Anti-AfD-Haltung, um sich nicht mit ihrem eigenen Versagen auseinandersetzen zu müssen!")


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Punkt 2 ist eine massive Schweinerei, am besten mal den im Artikel verlinkten Hintergrundartikel lesen. Edit: https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/thue...chulgeld-ergotherapeuten-nachzahlung-100.html )


Naja wenn die Union verlangt, dass gespart wird und das dann kritisiert...



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch von einer Partei, die ihr populistisches Fähnchen immer gerade so in den Wind hängt, wie es ihnen in erfolgversprechend erscheint, nicht das eigene politische Handeln diktieren lassen.


Wenn man ohne AfD keine Mehrheit hat macht man es nicht, das ist die Sache.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Juni 2022)

Gleichzeitig gehört es aber auch zur Oppositionsarbeit, eigene Gesetzesentwürfe einzubringen, selbst wenn man keine sichere Mehrheit durch die eigene Fraktion + "Verbündete" hat. Oder würdest du das allgemein anders sehen?

Wie weit kann man die eigenen "Spielregeln" biegen, um die AfD auszugrenzen (was ich absolut begrüße), ohne sich selbst unglaubwürdig oder zunehmend handlungsunfähig zu machen?

Zu der Sache mit dem Schulgeld: Naja, wo gespart wird und wie das umgesetzt wird, das liegt dann aber doch in der Verantwortung der Regierungskoalition. Selbst wenn die Union die allgemeinen Einsparungen erzwungen hat. Da kann sich R-R-G nicht rauswinden. Aber ist natürlich eine Top-Vorlage für die Union, die diese sich logischerweise nicht entgehen lässt. Und inhaltlich bin ich da ausnahmsweise auch mal voll bei der Union.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

Hartz IV bzw Bürgergeld-Erhöhung soll wohl erst 2023 kommen:

Hartz-IV-Regelsatz: Wann kommt die nächste Erhöhung – und wie hoch ist sie?



> Doch auch hinsichtlich der Auszahlung des Kinder-Sofortzuschlags fehlt, wie auch bei der nächsten Erhöhung des Hartz-IV-Regelsatzes, ein konkretes Datum. Und auch über die exakte Höhe des Hartz-IV-Satzes ist noch nichts bekannt. Aus Koalitionskreisen ist lediglich die Information durchgesickert, dass der Zuschlag etwa 25 Euro im Monat betragen soll. Immerhin: Orientierungshilfe kommt von der Diakonie Deutschland. Denn schon vor der Pandemie hätten Kindern in der Grundsicherung durchschnittlich 78 Euro gefehlt.


25 Euro wären außerdem viel zu wenig.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

@RyzA   Völliges OT:
Ist das echt von Dir????
Hörprobe meiner selbst erstellten Musik: Soundcloud (90´er Jahre Chill Sound)
Hey, HAMMER!!!!!!!


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

@compisucher : Ich schreibe dir mal eine PN. Ich denke das ist gleich hier weg. Weil OT.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

Ministerpräsident widerspricht Bundes-CDU: Rhein unterstützt Bleiberechtsinitiative von Faeser
					

Bundesinnenministerin Faeser will langjährig geduldeten Asylbewerbern ein Bleiberecht geben. Die Bundes-CDU lehnt das vehement ab. Hessens Ministerpräsident Rhein widerspricht seinen Parteifreunden und unterstützt Faesers Initiative.




					www.hessenschau.de
				




Merz sollte mal Positionen aus den Ländern übernehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hartz IV bzw Bürgergeld-Erhöhung soll wohl erst 2023 kommen:
> 
> Hartz-IV-Regelsatz: Wann kommt die nächste Erhöhung – und wie hoch ist sie?
> 
> ...



Na super: Gallopierende Inflation nach jahrelangem Politikversagen, weiter angeheizt durch eine fleißig angefeuerte Lohnspirale (was an sich nicht so verkehrt ist) und diejenigen, denen es ohnehin am schlechtesten geht, die keine Einsparmöglichkeiten haben und auch mit niemandem über mehr Gehalt verhandeln können, die lässt man ein halbes Jahr (oder mehr) im Regen stehen? Ggf. wortwörtlich, wenn der Stromanbieter das Konto leergesaugt hat, bevor der Vermieter abbuchen konnte?


----------



## seahawk (11. Juni 2022)

Spanien: Wo feministische „Utopie“ zum Gesetz wird
					

Krankenstand bei Periodenschmerzen, sichere Abtreibungen für alle ab 16, Konsens beim Sex, Verbot von „Catcalling“ – feministische Forderungen, die weltweit von den meisten wohl als „utopisch“ abgetan werden, sind in Spanien kürzlich in Gesetze gegossen worden. Das Land gilt generell als eines...




					orf.at
				




Schade, dass wir in Deutschland keine so entschieden feministische Politik machen wie Spanien.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2022)

Der "Periodenurlaub" wird afaik auch von diversen feministischen Vertreterinnen kritisch gesehen. Effektiv bedeutet das jede Frau hat im Jahr Anspruch auf 36 Tage mehr Freizeit.
Also warum sollte noch irgend jemand Frauen zum selben Gehalt wie Männer einstellen wenn er/sie das einplanen muss?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2022)

Kriegen den eigentlich auch Transfrauen oder werden die als Frauen zweiter Klasse behandelt?


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

Als wenn wir nicht wichtigere Probleme hätten.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> wie Spanien.


Zu viel Sonne.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Als wenn wir nicht wichtigere Probleme hätten.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Zu viel Sonne.


Diese Anliegen so salopp abzuhaken halte ich auch nicht für den richtigen Weg.
Aber man muss die Ideen halt zu Ende denken.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2022)

(Wir klammern mal das einzige zwingende, weil biologisch veranlagte Argument, die Periode, aus)
Meiner Ansicht nach wird dort mal wieder "zu viel" Gleichstellung gefordert.

Entweder Mann und Frau sind *gleich*gestellt, oder eine Seite wird bevorzugt...
Wohin der Weg in Spanien geht, sieht man ja am verlinkten Artikel.

Aber oh graus, wehe es gehen mal Männer für ihre Rechte auf die Straße.

Es entsteht jedensfalls bei mir der Eindruck, dass das Pendel in absehbarer Zeit zur anderen Seite ausschlägt, und nicht einfach in der Mitte stehen bleibt, wo es hin gehört.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2022)

Genau das meine ich mit "fertig denken". Es gibt definitiv Regelungen die eine bestimmte Sexualität und/oder Geschlecht Bevorteilen, aber die Lösung wäre halt das aufzulösen und nicht an andere Stelle Vorteile für Andere zu schaffen. Ergo ersetze Periode durch allgemein chronische Beschwerden, Catcalling durch allgemeine Belästigung (wahrscheinlich gab es das Gesetz schon) etc.
Z.B. eine absurde Regelung in Deutschland auf die wir heute wieder im Gespräch kamen: Warum ist es in Deutschland entscheidend dass ich mit der Person mit der ich eine Versorgungsgemeinschaft bilden möchte(und im Austausch für diese Verpflichtung Steuerrabatt bekomme) Sex habe?


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum ist es in Deutschland entscheidend dass ich mit der Person mit der ich eine Versorgungsgemeinschaft bilden möchte Sex habe?


Quelle? 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ergo ersetze Periode durch allgemein chronische Beschwerden


Die Grundlage dafür ist ja aber da. Fehlt halt _nur_ die Anerkennung der Periode als solches.
Genau das wollte ich ja aber ausklammern!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Catcalling


Lese ich hier zum ersten mal.
Da verweise ich mal auf meine Signatur und verlange eine ein Erklärung auf deutsch für einen _alten, weißen Mann _


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Quelle?


Lebenspartnerschaften zwischen Verwandten sind ausgeschlossen und es wird nach wie vor aktiv versucht "Scheinehen" zu unterbinden (da sind dann u.A. getrennte Schlafzimmer ein Verdachtmoment).
Sollte dem Staat aber eigentlich vollkommen egal sein solang sich die Beteiligten an den "Vertrag" zur gegenseitigen Versorgung halten.
Und eine solche eingetragene Partnerschaft/Ehe bedeutet nunmal andere Steuerklassen, unabhängig von dem Vorhandensein von Kindern.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Lese ich hier zum ersten mal.
> Da verweise ich mal auf meine Signatur und verlange eine ein Erklärung auf deutsch für einen _alten, weißen Mann _


Hm, wie übersetze ich das Gender neutral auf Deutsch? 
Sagen wir mal "fremden Menschen die man attraktiv findet im Vorbeigehen hinterher rufen/pfeifen"


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der "Periodenurlaub" wird afaik auch von diversen feministischen Vertreterinnen kritisch gesehen.


Für jede Frau deren Arbeitgeber erst nach 3 Tagen eine Krankschreibung vom Arzt verlangt oder die die Krankschreibung telefonisch bekommt ist der Unterschied aber exakt 0.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yba9vO5wZEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier stimme ich Sarah Wagenknecht mal voll zu.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier stimme ich Sarah Wagenknecht mal voll zu.


Ohne es geguckt zu haben:
Ist ihr Lösungsvorschlag Frieden mit Putin?


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne es geguckt zu haben:
> Ist ihr Lösungsvorschlag Frieden mit Putin?


Nein. Dort geht es nur darum wie man den Spritpreis aus (volks)wirtschaftlicher Sicht senken kann.
Es geht um die Übergewinne der Mineralölkonzerne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> (Wir klammern mal das einzige zwingende, weil biologisch veranlagte Argument, die Periode, aus)
> Meiner Ansicht nach wird dort mal wieder "zu viel" Gleichstellung gefordert.
> 
> Entweder Mann und Frau sind *gleich*gestellt, oder eine Seite wird bevorzugt...
> ...



Das Problem ist der Unterschied zwischen GleichSTELLUNG und GleichBERECHTIGUNG. Letztere besagt, dass der Staat jeden Menschen gleich behandelt - das haben bzw. hatten wir längst (in der BRD weitestgehend ~frühe 90er) erreicht. Ersteres dagegen besagt, dass der Staat dafür sorgt, dass es jedem Menschen gleich gut geht. Auch wenn nicht-staatliche Entitäten dagegen wirken oder wenn individuelle Vorraussetzungen und Lebensplanungen für Unterschiede sorgen. Und das heißt dann eben, dass der Staat persönliche Defizite (sowohl angeborene als auch selbst gewählte) und rechtswidrige Aktivitäten Dritter durch staatliche Gegendiskriminierung auszugleichen versucht.

Was im Prinzip ja nicht einmal ein Problem sein muss. Wenn man die richtigen Kriterien für "gut gehen" hat und individuelle Situationen ursachengerecht behandelt. In der Praxis werden aber je 50% der Bevölkerung in einen Topf geschmissen und dann nach teils wortwörtlich einseitig ausgewählte Kriterien ausgewertet. Das Ergebnis: Zunehmende Ungerechtigkeit, staatlich verordnet.
Und das ist nicht nur in Spanien ein Trend. (Genauso wie die zunehmende Prüderie. Die meisten der neuen spanischen Gesetze sind ja geschlechtsneutral und somit gerechte, allgemeine Beschränkungen für Sexualität und Interaktion, um Unerwünschtes und Übergriffiges auszuschließen. Wobei ich positiv überrascht wäre, wenn diese Neutralität sich auch bis in die Rechtssprechung hält.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Nein. Dort geht es nur darum wie man den Spritpreis aus (volks)wirtschaftlicher Sicht senken kann.
> Es geht um die Übergewinne der Mineralölkonzerne.



"Abschaffung der freien Marktwirtschaft"?
Das ist jedenfalls, neben gezielter Verarmung der Bevölkerung die einzige Möglichkeit zur Senkung der Spritpreise. Bei konstant mangelndem Angebot, fixen Bedarfskennlinien und unveränderlichem Budget auf Abnehmerseite ergibt sich nun einmal ein bestimmter Preis, wenn den Sprit nicht rationiert verteilt. Der Staat kann nur beeinflussen, wer sich diesen Preis in die Tasche steckt.

Bzw. er könnte das, wenn die FDP nicht an der Macht wäre. So schenken wir den Mineralölkonzernen sogar noch ein paar Milliarden extra, der künftige Steuerzahler hats ja.


----------



## seahawk (12. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kriegen den eigentlich auch Transfrauen oder werden die als Frauen zweiter Klasse behandelt?


Transfrauen sind Frauen - da darf es keine Diskussion geben. 

Ansonsten ist das was Spanien macht, der richtige Weg um das Patriarchat in der Gesellschaft zu beenden. Der heterosexuelle Mann ist heute der größte Feind einer gerechten Gesellschaft.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bzw. er könnte das, wenn die FDP nicht an der Macht wäre. So schenken wir den Mineralölkonzernen sogar noch ein paar Milliarden extra, der künftige Steuerzahler hats ja.


Darum geht es ja. Den Reichen werden noch Geschenke gemacht.
Vielen Dank FDP und allen die sie gewählt haben.


----------



## seahawk (12. Juni 2022)

Gen Z - queer wie nie!









						Wir werden immer queerer – Wie stolz kann man sein?
					

Jede sechste erwachsene Person der Generation Z identifiziert sich als nicht cis und/oder heterosexuell. Damit ist Z die queerste Generation bisher. Auch in den Medien ist die Repräsentation der LGBTQIA+ Community über die letzten Jahre gestiegen. Ebenso jedoch die Gewalt gegen sie.




					getpocket.com


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

@seahawk : kannst du das nicht in diesem Thread posten

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/transgender-diskussion.618015/page-5#post-11019224

Dann kann man sich hier über wichtigere Sachen unterhalten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für jede Frau deren Arbeitgeber erst nach 3 Tagen eine Krankschreibung vom Arzt verlangt oder die die Krankschreibung telefonisch bekommt ist der Unterschied aber exakt 0.


Jein. Sei mal bei nem privatwirtschaftlichen Arbeitgeber häufiger krank, auch immer schön mit gelbem Schein. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass Cheffe oder die Perso dich irgendwann zu nem Gespräch einlädt. Weil man entweder besorgt ist um dich oder weil man "besorgt" ist. Im letzteren Falle heißt das: "reiss dich zusammen oder du hast keine Zukunft bei uns!". 
Das ist erstmal ein generelles Problem, das alle betrifft. Das wird aber verstärkt durch Symptomatik, die gesellschaftlich vglw. wenig anerkannt sind als Gründe für Arbeitsunfähigkeit. Und da kommen wir dann (unter anderem!) zu Menstruationsschmerzen. 

Diese als legitimen Grund für Kranktage zu codifizieren, könnte (!) helfen, sie auch in der gesellschaftlichen Wahrnehmung ernster zu nehmen. Das wäre schon ein Vorteil. 

Letztlich geht es hier wieder darum, einer Gruppe von Menschen, die sehr spezifisch von Nachteilen betroffen ist (einerseits durch ihre Biologie, aber dann wiederum auch durch den gesellschaftlichen Umgang damit) durch spezielle Förderung Ausgleich zu verschaffen. Das ist nie elegant (genau  wie blöde Quoten-Regelungen) und zieht immer die Kritik von vermeintlich wohlmeinenden Idealisten auf sich, die vor lauter hehrer Gleichbehandlungsgrundsätze die gesellschaftliche Realität ausblenden. 

Alles nicht optimal, halte das Werkzeug auch in diesem Falle für sehr grob. Letztlich muss sich vor allem die Arbeitskultur ändern, aber das wird sich noch laaaange hinziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Diese als legitimen Grund für Kranktage zu codifizieren, könnte (!) helfen, sie auch in der gesellschaftlichen Wahrnehmung ernster zu nehmen.


Nur welche Frauenärztinnen haben dem denn je widersprochen? Der Arbeitgeber bekommt doch so oder so den Schein ohne ersichtliche Erkrankung. Warum der ausgestellt wurde liegt 
und lag auch vorher in Ermessen und Diskretion des Arztes.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur welche Frauenärztinnen haben dem denn je wiedersprochen? Der Arbeitgeber bekommt doch so oder so den Schein ohne ersichtliche Erkrankung.


Darum schrieb ich ja auch von "gesellschaftlicher Wahrnehmung", und nicht von "fachärztlicher". Über kurz oder lang kommt immer in etwa raus, weswegen du krankgeschrieben warst. Insbesondere, wenn das mit nachvollziehbarer Regelmäßigkeit passiert. Aber die jeweiligen Gründe werden halt nicht zwingend von allen akzeptiert. Es gibt eben nach wie vor genug Menschen unterschiedlichen Geschlechts, die auf Menstruationsbeschwerden mit "Stell dich nicht so an!" reagieren. Oder auch auf andere, geschlechtsunabhängige Erkrankungen wie z. B. Migräne.

Darum könnten (!) Menstruationskranktage ein Signal senden nach dem Motto "Fucking hell, Leute, selbst der Gesetzgeber erkennt an, dass Menstruationsbeschwerden einen ganz schön ausknocken können! Also zieht mal den Stock aus dem Poppes!"

Aber wie ich schon schrieb: letztlich müssen wir hin zu einer Arbeitskultur, in der die körperliche wie psychische Gesundheit der Beschäftigten im Mittelpunkt steht, unabhängig vom Geschlecht.

/edit: Wort vergessen


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang kommt immer in etwa raus, weswegen du krankgeschrieben warst. Insbesondere, wenn das mit nachvollziehbarer Regelmäßigkeit passiert.


Der Arbeitgeber muß das nicht wissen. Und der Arzt darf ihm das nicht sagen.
Wenn der Arbeitgeber Zweifel an der Krankheit hat kann man zum Amtsarzt geschickt werden.
Aber der darf die Diagnose dem Arbeitgeber auch nicht mitteilen. So mein Wissensstand.
Nur ob man aus seiner Sicht weiter arbeitsunfähig ist oder nicht.


----------



## seahawk (12. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @seahawk : kannst du das nicht in diesem Thread posten
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/transgender-diskussion.618015/page-5#post-11019224
> 
> Dann kann man sich hier über wichtigere Sachen unterhalten.


Ich denke Transrechte sind ein extrem wichtiges Thema. Wenn die jetzige Regierung da nicht endlich was bewegt, wer dann?


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich denke Transrechte sind ein extrem wichtiges Thema. Wenn die jetzige Regierung da nicht endlich was bewegt, wer dann?


Die Menschen haben ganz andere Probleme und du kommst immer mit so einen Bullshit hier an.

Wenn es mal wäre... aber du postests ja nur so ein Zeug.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Arbeitgeber muß das nicht wissen. Und der Arzt darf ihm das nicht sagen.
> Wenn der Arbeitgeber Zweifel an der Krankheit hat kann man zum Amtsarzt geschickt werden.
> Aber der darf die Diagnose dem Arbeitgeber auch nicht mitteilen. So mein Wissensstand.
> Nur ob man aus seiner Sicht weiter arbeitsunfähig ist oder nicht.



Sehr schön die arbeitsrechtliche Lage zitiert. Und jetzt bitte in die Realität 

Wie gesagt: wenn du häufiger krank bist, evtl. auch wegen etwas Chronischem, dann kommt das raus. Auf inoffiziellen Wegen, über den Flurfunk, weil Partnerin/Partner von jemandem aus dem Nachbarbüro dich hat in Arztpraxis XYZ gehen sehen. Auch wenn es den AG grundsätzlich nichts anzugehen hätte. Und dann musst du darauf hoffen, dass der AG/die Personalverantwortlichen verständnisvoll sind oder nicht. In letzterem Fall bist du halt unten durch, egal ob du arbeitsrechtlich mit sauberer Weste dastehst.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: wenn du häufiger krank bist, evtl. auch wegen etwas Chronischem, dann kommt das raus. Auch wenn es den AG grundsätzlich nichts anzugehen hätte. Und dann musst du darauf hoffen, dass der AG/die Personalverantwortlichen verständnisvoll sind oder nicht. In letzterem Fall bist du halt unten durch, egal ob du arbeitsrechtlich mit sauberer Weste dastehst.


Ja in der Realität sieht das wohl leider so aus. Zum Glück arbeite ich nicht mehr auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt.


----------



## Eckism (12. Juni 2022)

Man könnte in dem ganzen Zusammenhang auch mal die MoPraLa ansprechen...ich würde auch gerne bezahlt später kommen, wenn "der Kollege" mal wieder etwas länger Ausschau hält.
Ich würde natürlich auch bezahlt früher Heim gehen, wenn mich ne Kollegin verschmitzt anlächelt und das Blut in die Lendengegend fließt...das ist Genpolitsch leider so verankert...ich fühl mich sonst benachteiligt, wenn die Mädels mehr frei bekommen als ich.^^


----------



## seahawk (12. Juni 2022)

Schon dieser Vergleich zeigt warum das spanische Modell richtig ist. Überdenke bitte Deine frauenfeindliche Grundhaltung.


----------



## Eckism (12. Juni 2022)

Meine "frauenfeindliche Grundhaltung" ist in den Genen verwuzelt...ich kann da gar nix für.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man könnte in dem ganzen Zusammenhang auch mal die MoPraLa ansprechen...ich würde auch gerne bezahlt später kommen, wenn "der Kollege" mal wieder etwas länger Ausschau hält.
> Ich würde natürlich auch bezahlt früher Heim gehen, wenn mich ne Kollegin verschmitzt anlächelt und das Blut in die Lendengegend fließt...das ist Genpolitsch leider so verankert...ich fühl mich sonst benachteiligt, wenn die Mädels mehr frei bekommen als ich.^^



Du hältst das wirklich für geistreich und gewitzt, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jein. Sei mal bei nem privatwirtschaftlichen Arbeitgeber häufiger krank, auch immer schön mit gelbem Schein.


Also ich hab eher im Kopf, dass man Dauerkranke kaum loswird😅


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich hab eher im Kopf, dass man Dauerkranke kaum loswird😅


Offiziell ist das eine. Inoffiziell was anderes. Befristungen nicht verlängern, bei betriebsbedingten Kündigungen leider weit oben auf der Liste stehen, Versetzung an die blödesten Stellen/in die miesesten Schichten, Übergangen-werden bei Beförderungen/Gehaltserhöhungen/Urlaubsplanung, Attestpflicht ab Tag 1, Kollegen gegeneinander aufwiegeln... es gibt so viele kreative Möglichkeiten, wie man mit unliebsamen AN umgehen kann!


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juni 2022)

Ich frage mich eher, wie das in manchen Fällen/Stellen, in denen überwiegend Frauen an wichtigen Schlüsselpositionen in Ämtern oder sonstiges arbeiten, praktisch umsetzbar ist?

Ist vielleicht etwas an den Fingern herbeigezogen, aber wäre ja krass wenn ganze Abteilungen jeden Monat zu machen für paar Tage, weil die halbe Belegschaft aufgrund Menstruationsschmerzen ausfällt.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schon dieser Vergleich zeigt warum das spanische Modell richtig ist. Überdenke bitte Deine frauenfeindliche Grundhaltung.


Überdenke du lieber ersteinmal deine grundsätzlich männerfeindliche Grundhaltung, die du hier regelmäßig an den Tag legst.
Weil damit machst du sicherlich nicht im geringesten den Eindruck, als wäre deine Position auch nur einen deut besser, als die der von dir gerne maximal pauschalisierend eingedroschenen "heterosexuellen Männer".


----------



## Eckism (12. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du hältst das wirklich für geistreich und gewitzt, oder?


Ich halte das für Schwachsinn, wie ich das Periodenkranktdings für Schwachsinn halte...

Wenn man Krank ist, ist man Krank und geht zum Arzt, ob Frau nun die rote Flut hat oder nicht ist da vollkommen unerheblich...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich ja auch von "gesellschaftlicher Wahrnehmung", und nicht von "fachärztlicher". Über kurz oder lang kommt immer in etwa raus, weswegen du krankgeschrieben warst. Insbesondere, wenn das mit nachvollziehbarer Regelmäßigkeit passiert. Aber die jeweiligen Gründe werden halt nicht zwingend von allen akzeptiert. Es gibt eben nach wie vor genug Menschen unterschiedlichen Geschlechts, die auf Menstruationsbeschwerden mit "Stell dich nicht so an!" reagieren. Oder auch auf andere, geschlechtsunabhängige Erkrankungen wie z. B. Migräne.



In dem Fall ist der Grund schon allein wegen der offensichtlichen Regelmäßigkeit im Anwesenheitsplan offensichtlich. Aber es ist vollkommen egal, ob ein Arbeitgeber die Gründe für häufige Krankschreibungen kennt oder nicht - Arbeiter, die 10% des Monats nicht arbeiten, sind schlechte Arbeiter. Da ist es egal, ob die Person menstruiert, jede Stunde 6 Minuten auf Raucherpause ihre Sucht befriedigen muss oder wegen einem Klumpfuß in der Summe täglich 50 unproduktive Minuten für diverse Wege braucht. Zwar ist jeder voll dafür, dass Leute mit Handicap gleichberechtigt an der Gesellschaft teilnehmen. Aber doch bitte nicht auf der eigenen Lohnliste...

Daher ist die Sache durchaus auch aus Gleichstellungssicht ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Einmal festgelegt stellt sie einen objektiven Einstellungsnachteil für alle Frauen dar. Selbst die die während ihrer Periode nicht eingeschränkt sind und somit de facto +140% extra Urlaub geschenkt bekommen, werden das nur bedingt als Fortschritt erachten, wenn sich dadurch ihre Jobaussichten deutlich verschlechtern. Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Die Politik hat es in den letzten 40 Jahren nicht geschafft, subjektive Einstellungsnachteile durch einige voreingenomme Personaler auszmerzen. Ein objketiver Einstellungsnachteil bei allen Arbeitgebern wird sich ungleich schwerwiegender auswirken, als das, was wir heute haben.




Eckism schrieb:


> Man könnte in dem ganzen Zusammenhang auch mal die MoPraLa ansprechen...ich würde auch gerne bezahlt später kommen, wenn "der Kollege" mal wieder etwas länger Ausschau hält.
> Ich würde natürlich auch bezahlt früher Heim gehen, wenn mich ne Kollegin verschmitzt anlächelt und das Blut in die Lendengegend fließt...das ist Genpolitsch leider so verankert...ich fühl mich sonst benachteiligt, wenn die Mädels mehr frei bekommen als ich.^^



Ich will fünf Jahre früher in Rente gehen, damit ich ebenfalls meine Chance auf 16,5 Jahre von der Gesellschaft bezahlte Freizeit habe!




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher, wie das in manchen Fällen/Stellen, in denen überwiegend Frauen an wichtigen Schlüsselpositionen in Ämtern oder sonstiges arbeiten, praktisch umsetzbar ist?



Erfahrungsgemäß findet man in solchen Positionen nur sehr selten Personen, die viel Rücksicht auf ihre eigenen Befindlichkeiten nehmen, vollkommen unabhängig vom Geschlecht. Es ist zwar ein Märchen, dass man sich in Deutschland hocharbeiten kann, aber umgekehrt gilt durchaus, dass jemand der nicht 24/7 Einsatz zeigt (unabhängig von der Qualität des Ergebnisses...) schlechte Chancen auf Schlüsselpositionen hat. (Was nicht heißt, dass man mit Kontakten nicht auf gut bezahlte, weniger wichtige Stühle käme). Also werden entsprechende Frauen ebenso selten zu denjenigen gehören, die einmal im Monat arbeitsunfähig sind (die Intensität von Regelschmerzen unterscheidet sich wohl stark), wie man da Personen findet, die mehrfach zwei Jahre Elternzeit genommen haben.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

> *Habeck soll Chefs der Ölkonzerne einbestellen*
> 
> Der Tankrabatt droht wegen der weiterhin hohen Spritpreise ohne Wirkung zu bleiben. Nun fordern Spitzenpolitiker von FDP und CDU Bundeswirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck auf, gegen die Ölkonzerne vorzugehen. "Minister Habeck muss jetzt Druck machen und gemeinsam mit dem Bundeskartellamt dafür sorgen, dass die Entlastung greift", sagte der FDP-Fraktionsvorsitzende Christian Dürr der "Bild"-Zeitung. Es müsse vermieden werden, dass die Mineralölwirtschaft den Tankrabatt nicht vollständig an die Kunden weitergebe.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Habeck soll Chefs der Ölkonzerne einbestellen

Die Verbraucher werden nur noch abgezockt.
Auch was Lebensmittel angeht. Viele haben gar nicht mit dem Ukraine Krieg zu tun.
Und deren Preise wurden trotzdem erhöht.
Weil jeder von der Krise profitieren will.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil jeder von der Krise profitieren will.



Haben lange genug Zeit gehabt Krisen(Maskendeals, Impfungen) für uns zu nutzen, solange es ums Geld geht und man auf der Seite ist wo das Geld hinkommt ist alles ok.

Für den Bürger: " Arbeiten sich auf die andere Seite, und sie sind der Gewinner".


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Mir grault es schon vor dem kommenden Herbst/Winter. Wenn Putin auf die Idee kommen sollte den Gashahn zuzudrehen.


----------



## Eckism (15. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Habeck soll Chefs der Ölkonzerne einbestellen
> 
> Die Verbraucher werden nur noch abgezockt.
> Auch was Lebensmittel angeht. Viele haben gar nicht mit dem Ukraine Krieg zu tun.


Die Agraherätschaften fahren halt auch mit Diesel...meinste die wollen dafür bezahlen, das die Bürger Essen haben?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir grault es schon vor dem kommenden Herbst/Winter. Wenn Putin auf die Idee kommen sollte den Gashahn zuzudrehen.


Viele sind auch selbst Schuld, bei uns wurde die Investition in PV und Wärmepumpe abgelehnt.
Ich explodiere wenn ich einen der dagegen stimmt über den Ölpreis schimpfen höre.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Viele sind auch selbst Schuld, bei uns wurde die Investition in PV und Wärmepumpe abgelehnt.
> Ich explodiere wenn ich einen der dagegen stimmt über den Ölpreis schimpfen höre.


Eigentümergemeinschaft?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eigentümergemeinschaft?


Jap

Und was für bescheuerte Argumente da immer kommen.
"Da kann man ja gar nicht mehr richtig aufs Dach drauf wenn Reparaturen sind"

Ach ja Balkonsolaranlagen und eigene Luftwärmepumpen sind auch wegen der Optik nicht erlaubt.
Meine Güte die Bude ist zwar innen gut, aber optisch auf dem Niveau einer DDR Platte😬


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Viele sind auch selbst Schuld, bei uns wurde die Investition in PV und Wärmepumpe abgelehnt.
> Ich explodiere wenn ich einen der dagegen stimmt über den Ölpreis schimpfen höre.


Tja, wir haben hier leider keine andere Wahl. Wie viele andere auch.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2022)

Mal etwas Positives von der Regierung: 









						Ferda Ataman soll neue Antidiskriminierungsbeauftragte werden
					

Nach langer Vakanz soll die Spitze der Antidiskriminierungsstelle des Bundes wieder besetzt werden: Das Kabinett schlägt die Publizistin und Politologin Ferda Ataman für den Posten vor – und stößt auf Kritik.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Schön eine solche Aktivistin für Menschen mit Einwanderungserfahrung in diese Position zu bringen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

> Vorschlag: Heiz-Vorgaben für Vermieter zeitweise senken​Auch der Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, Klaus Müller, hat einen Vorschlag, wie sich Energie sparen lässt. Er will den Druck auf private Haushalte und Firmen erhöhen, Gas zu sparen. "Im Mietrecht gibt es Vorgaben, wonach der Vermieter die Heizungsanlage während der Heizperiode so einstellen muss, dass eine Mindesttemperatur zwischen 20 und 22 Grad Celsius erreicht wird. Der Staat könnte die Heiz-Vorgaben für Vermieter zeitweise senken. Darüber diskutieren wir mit der Politik", sagte Müller der Düsseldorfer "Rheinischen Post". Es sei wichtig, so viel Gas zu sparen wie möglich, um über den nächsten Winter zu kommen.
> Unternehmen sollen mit Prämien zum Gassparen animiert werden: "Wir möchten Mechanismen etablieren, um Unternehmen, die freiwillig Gaskontingente abtreten, mit einer Prämie zu belohnen. Es ist immer besser, wenn Anpassungen über Preise geschehen als über dirigistische Vorgaben", so Müller weiter.
> 
> Netzagentur-Chef erwartet kräftige Nachzahlungen​Der Netzagentur-Chef erwartet weiter steigende Gaspreise und kräftige Nachzahlungen: "Schon jetzt haben sich die Gaspreise für private Haushalte gegenüber der Vorkriegs-Zeit vervielfacht. Für Mieter kann es eine böse Überraschung geben, wenn hohe Nachzahlungen fällig werden. Das können schnell mehr als tausend Euro sein, da werden Schockwellen durch das Land gehen. Banken werden ihre Geschäfte mit Ratenkrediten hochfahren, angeschlagenen Firmen droht die Insolvenz."
> Nach Angaben von Verbraucherschützern und Mieterbund geben Energieversorger schon jetzt die stark gestiegenen Kosten an Verbraucher weiter. "Viele Kundinnen und Kunden erleben derzeit enorme Preissteigerungen für Öl, Gas und Strom", sagte Melanie Weber-Moritz, Bundesdirektorin des Deutschen Mieterbundes, der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung". Ob Abschläge oder Tarife - auf Haushalte komme gerade ein Preiserhöhungswelle zu, sagte Udo Sieverding von der Verbraucherzentrale NRW. Auch Stadtwerke hätten die Gaspreise teils um 100 Prozent und mehr erhöht.


Quelle: Habeck: "Jede Kilowattstunde hilft"

Das kann ja noch "heiter" werden.


----------



## Lotto (16. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Spanien: Wo feministische „Utopie“ zum Gesetz wird
> 
> 
> Krankenstand bei Periodenschmerzen, sichere Abtreibungen für alle ab 16, Konsens beim Sex, Verbot von „Catcalling“ – feministische Forderungen, die weltweit von den meisten wohl als „utopisch“ abgetan werden, sind in Spanien kürzlich in Gesetze gegossen worden. Das Land gilt generell als eines...
> ...


Die Situation in Spanien ist auch eine andere. In Deutschland kann jede Frau zum Arzt und sich krank schreiben lassen. Viele Frauen, vor allem in Behörden/Großunternehmen, brauchen sogar erst ab den 3. Tag eine Krankschreibung. Das gibt es so in Spanien nicht!
Und ganz ehrlich: so massive Regelschmerzen, dass man nicht arbeiten kann haben nunmal nur relativ wenige Frauen. Wenn ich bei mir im Unternehmen schaue fällt mir da von 30 Frauen nur eine ein die regelmäßig krank ist. Den anderen gehts also scheinbar gut.
Übrigens warum sollten betroffene Frauen mit diesem Leiden gegenüber anderen chronisch Kranken beiden Geschlechts bevorteilt werden?
Ich selbst hab Migräne mit Aura. Da sitzt du dann an manchen Tagen im Büro und kannst dich vor Kopfschmerzen nur schwer konzentrieren (sind aber aushaltbar) oder wenn die Aura reinkickt sitz ich eine Stunde "blind" vor dem Bildschirm und warte bis es vorbei ist weil ich keinen einzelen Buchstaben mehr entziffern kann. Und ich bin bei nem Arbeitgeber der ab dem ersten Tag ne Krankschreibung verlangt. Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass ich damit mehr Probleme habe als 80% der Frauen mit ihren Regelschmerzen. Aber ich bin halt nur ein Mann.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich hab eher im Kopf, dass man Dauerkranke kaum loswird😅


Also mein Chef hat schon jeden den er loswerden wollte innerhalb von 4 Wochen sehr günstig aus der Firma bekommen. Selbst welche die mit Anwalt kamen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Habeck: "Jede Kilowattstunde hilft"
> 
> Das kann ja noch "heiter" werden.



Wer kräftig im Winter in allen Räumen am Heizkörper dreht, für den wird es sicherlich, gerade bzgl. Nachzahlungen, dieses Jahr noch sehr "heiter" werden...

Da hat es manchmal auch seine Vorteile im Altbau (Baujahr um 1900) zu wohnen.

Bei mir in der Wohnung, wie in vielen älteren Altbauten, hat man die Heizungsrohre noch in allen Räumen einfach durch den Raum offen liegend nach oben geführt.
Das ist bei 3,20m Deckenhöhe, in allen Räumen in etwa, grob, schon mal mindestens die halbe Fläche von dem was auch der eigentliche Heizkörper hat, zusätzlich, was ohne Heizung aufdrehen konstant im Winter sowieso schon Wärme in den Raum abgibt.
Dazu noch im Wohnzimmer der PC der regelmäßig läuft und über die Zeit gesehen ja auch einige Energie in Wärme umwandelt, ist schon mal ein Raum wo ich im Winter eigentlich fast nie extra die Heizung anstelle (laut Thermometer trotzdem zwischen 20-24°C im Winter), außer es sind mal wirklich -12°C bis -20°C draußen, dann reicht es halt so im Wohnzimmer nicht aus, aber wann und an wievielen Tagen war das die letzten 10 Jahre mal der Fall?

Richtig, kann man fast schon an zwei Händen abzählen, wann es mal so und länger kalt gewesen ist.

Küche heize ich eigentlich auch nie im Winter, ist auch so ausreichend warm, gerade wenn man dann noch regelmäßig auch dadrin kocht, was ja auch einige Abwärme erzeugt.

Der einzige Raum in der Wohnung, wo ich die Heizung im Winter überhaupt konstant auf 3 gedreht habe, ist das Bad und da lasse ich dann auch die Türen zu den anderen Räumen offen, da heizt das Bad dann Flur, Küche und das Schlafzimmer (Heizkörper nie aufgedreht) noch etwas und ausreichend mit.
Der dritte Wohnraum, denn ich eigentlich nur "sporadisch" mal nutze, wenn ich mal etwas meine 40k Armeen anmale, oder mit jemanden 40K tabletop Spiele, heitze ich eigentlich im Winter auch nie, nur falls mal wer zu Besuch kommt und halt eine Partie gespielt wird, wird da mal die Heizung angestellt.

Hatte dadurch eigentlich immer, seit ich hier wohne, immerhin fast 14 Jahre, noch nie Nachzahlungen bei den Heizkosten und rechne entsprechend auch nicht mit all zu hohen Nachzahlungen, durch die aktuelle Lage.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Wohnung, wie in vielen älteren Altbauten, hat man die Heizungsrohre noch durch den Raum nach oben geführt, das ist bei 3,20m Deckenhöhe in allen Räumen in etwa, grob, schon mal die halbe Fläche von dem was auch der eigentliche Heizkörper hat, zusätzlich, was ohne Heizung aufdrehen konstant im Winter sowieso schon Wärme in den Raum abgibt.


Was soll daran ein Vorteil sein? Die Energie dafür muss ja auch gezahlt werden und du wirst daran sogar beteiligt wenn du die Hitze garnicht haben wolltest.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was soll daran ein Vorteil sein? Die Energie dafür muss ja auch gezahlt werden und du wirst daran sogar beteiligt wenn du die Hitze garnicht haben wolltest.


Der Vorteil ist es wird auf alle Mieter umgelegt, in Summe ist das am Ende bei mir immer noch weniger, als würde ich bei mir jeden Tag die Heizung in der Wohnung auf 3-5 laufen lassen müssen, wie ich es im "Neubau" (1970er Jahre) in der Wohnung davor musste.
Da habe ich mehr gezahlt, trotz Fernwärme, wie in der aktuellen Wohnung auch und obwohl die Heizungsrohre isoliert in einem Schacht in der Wand nach oben gelaufen sind.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da hat es manchmal auch seine Vorteile im Altbau (Baujahr um 1900) zu wohnen.


Normalerweise kühlen Altbauten eher aus, wenn sie nicht nachträglich wärmegedämmt wurden.
Wir leben in einen neueren gut isolierten Haus und müssen deswegen nicht viel im Winter heizen.
Aber kalt duschen im Winter ist auch nicht so schön.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber kalt duschen im Winter ist auch nicht so schön.


"Eisbaden" soll doch gut für den Körper sein, "Eisduschen" tut es da zur Not sicherlich auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Habeck: "Jede Kilowattstunde hilft"
> 
> Das kann ja noch "heiter" werden.



Was bin ich froh, dass ich Etagenheizung habe...
(Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass in der letzten Wohnung mit Fernwärme deutlich mehr als 20 °C möglich waren, wenn man voll aufgedreht hat. Und so sehr ich auch für Energiesparen bin - das muss auch möglich sein. Nicht dauerhaft, aber wenn der Vermieter den Vorlauf künftig soweit drosseln darf, dass man bis zum nächsten Frühjahr durchgängig bei unter 19 °C dahockt, wäre das richtig asozial. Und allgemein sollte auch Habeck an solchen Zuständen keine Interesse haben, sonst läuft das hier nämlich genauso wie in Frankreich in allgemein unzureichend beheizten Häusern:
Die Leute stellen Heizlüfter auf. Dann haben wir statt einen etwas weniger reduzierten Gasverbrauch zulasten der Wirtschaft einen landesweiten Black Out zu Lasten aller.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist bei 3,20m Deckenhöhe, in allen Räumen in etwa, grob, schon mal mindestens die halbe Fläche von dem was auch der eigentliche Heizkörper hat,



Was hast du für Heizkörperchen  Zumal im Altbau? In meiner letzten Wohnung (20er oder 30er Baujahr) hatte ich die Rohre für die nächste Etage durchgehen, aber die waren bei 3 m Raumhöhe nicht mal länger als der doch etwas mehr als rohrbreite Heizkörper im Wohnzimmer (und den brauchte es da auch)



> Der einzige Raum in der Wohnung, wo ich die Heizung im Winter überhaupt konstant auf 3 gedreht habe, ist das Bad und da lasse ich dann auch die Türen zu den anderen Räumen offen, da heizt das Bad dann Flur, Küche und das Schlafzimmer (Heizkörper nie aufgedreht) noch etwas und ausreichend mit.



Da wird der Badheizkörper aber auch entsprechend mehr Energie durchsetzen. Würde ich das so machen, bräuchte ich Küche und Schlafzimmer auch nicht zu heizen, allerdings ist es hier sinnvoller, den ziemlich eisigen Flur kalt zu lassen und den Rest einzeln nach Bedarf zu heizen. (Küche z.B. nur morgens zum Frühstück)



> Hatte dadurch eigentlich immer, seit ich hier wohne, immerhin fast 14 Jahre, noch nie Nachzahlungen bei den Heizkosten und rechne entsprechend auch nicht mit all zu hohen Nachzahlungen, durch die aktuelle Lage.



Solange der Abschlag hoch genug ist, hat man mit keinem Verbrauch Nachzahlungen  .


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh, dass ich Etagenheizung habe...
> (Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass in der letzten Wohnung mit Fernwärme deutlich mehr als 20 °C möglich waren, wenn man voll aufgedreht hat. Und so sehr ich auch für Energiesparen bin - das muss auch möglich sein. Nicht dauerhaft, aber wenn der Vermieter den Vorlauf künftig soweit drosseln darf, dass man bis zum nächsten Frühjahr durchgängig bei unter 19 °C dahockt, wäre das richtig asozial. Und allgemein sollte auch Habeck an solchen Zuständen keine Interesse haben, sonst läuft das hier nämlich genauso wie in Frankreich in allgemein unzureichend beheizten Häusern:
> Die Leute stellen Heizlüfter auf. Dann haben wir statt einen etwas weniger reduzierten Gasverbrauch zulasten der Wirtschaft einen landesweiten Black Out zu Lasten aller.


Ich hoffe mal nicht. Aber ich denke die Netzbetreiber kalkulieren das mit ein.
Das nächsten Winter mehr mit Elektro geheizt wird.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Situation in Spanien ist auch eine andere. In Deutschland kann jede Frau zum Arzt und sich krank schreiben lassen. Viele Frauen, vor allem in Behörden/Großunternehmen, brauchen sogar erst ab den 3. Tag eine Krankschreibung. Das gibt es so in Spanien nicht!
> Und ganz ehrlich: so massive Regelschmerzen, dass man nicht arbeiten kann haben nunmal nur relativ wenige Frauen. Wenn ich bei mir im Unternehmen schaue fällt mir da von 30 Frauen nur eine ein die regelmäßig krank ist. Den anderen gehts also scheinbar gut.
> Übrigens warum sollten betroffene Frauen mit diesem Leiden gegenüber anderen chronisch Kranken beiden Geschlechts bevorteilt werden?
> Ich selbst hab Migräne mit Aura. Da sitzt du dann an manchen Tagen im Büro und kannst dich vor Kopfschmerzen nur schwer konzentrieren (sind aber aushaltbar) oder wenn die Aura reinkickt sitz ich eine Stunde "blind" vor dem Bildschirm und warte bis es vorbei ist weil ich keinen einzelen Buchstaben mehr entziffern kann. Und ich bin bei nem Arbeitgeber der ab dem ersten Tag ne Krankschreibung verlangt. Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass ich damit mehr Probleme habe als 80% der Frauen mit ihren Regelschmerzen. Aber ich bin halt nur ein Mann.



Ne, dein Arbeitgeber ist einfach nur *********************.
Wir haben nen Account Manager, der hat dasselbe, fiese Migräne die ihn massiv beeinträchtigt. Der gute Mann hat Vertrauensarbeitszeit und muss nicht ne Krankmeldung vorlegen wenn er mittags sagt "es geht nicht mehr".

Das was du von Dir behauptest, diese Selbstausbeutung und der Raubbau am eigenen Körper sind einfach nur dumme Vorstellungen eines kapitalistischen Systems das auf Maximierung und Optimierung ausgelegt ist.
Und das du dagegen nicht aufbegehrst ist deine Sache, daraus ein "ich mach das so, sollen andere sich nicht anstellen" zu machen, ist einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> es gibt so viele kreative Möglichkeiten, wie man mit unliebsamen AN umgehen kann!


Nicht zu vergessen: https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/ak...Feuern-um-jeden-Preis-,rausschmeisser100.html
Kündigung der "Unkündbaren" als professionelle Dienstleistung, inkl. Union Busting, Betriebsratsverhinderung, etc. Natürlich so durchgeführt, dass man nicht belangt werden kann. Als Sahnehäubchen gibt es noch eines der restriktivsten Streikrechte oben drauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht. Aber ich denke die Netzbetreiber kalkulieren das mit ein.
> Das nächsten Winter mehr mit Elektro geheizt wird.



Du redest von den gleichen Netzbetriebern, die es im Verlauf des letzten Vierteljahrhunderts nicht gebacken bekommen haben, dass Windstrom von den Küsten nach Süddeutschland fließen kann, oder? Was glaubst du werden die in 25 Wochen schaffen, wenn der Output von 25 Jahren nahe null liegt?
Zumal in letzterem Fall ein gutes Netz auch nur wenig nützt, wenn die Kraftwerke fehlen. Und wir haben zwar genug Kohle, um Erdgas und Erdöl mehr als nur zu ersetzen. Aber nicht um den große Teile des im Jahresschnitts dreimal, in eisigen Winterwochen also durchaus auchmal zehnaml größeren Wärmebedarfs zu decken.

Da müssen die Speicher voll werden - auch wenn es ggf. bedeutet, dass Energieintensive Industrie sich schon jetzt auf Bedingungen umstellen muss, die aus rein klimatischen Gründen spätestens ab dem Jahr 2000 sowieso drohen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ne, dein Arbeitgeber ist einfach nur *********************.
> Wir haben nen Account Manager, der hat dasselbe, fiese Migräne die ihn massiv beeinträchtigt. Der gute Mann hat Vertrauensarbeitszeit und muss nicht ne Krankmeldung vorlegen wenn er mittags sagt "es geht nicht mehr".


Leider mach wie vor nicht die Regel.
Mein letzter wie mein aktueller Chef haben eine entsprechende Regelung mit Krankenschein ab dem ersten Tag zumindest so umgedeutet dass man zu nem kränkelnden Tag halt "leider im Home Office nicht so viel schafft wie geplant".


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du redest von den gleichen Netzbetriebern, die es im Verlauf des letzten Vierteljahrhunderts nicht gebacken bekommen haben, dass Windstrom von den Küsten nach Süddeutschland fließen kann, oder? Was glaubst du werden die in 25 Wochen schaffen, wenn der Output von 25 Jahren nahe null liegt?


Hast du schon mal einen richtigen großen Blackout erlebt? Ich nicht.
Wenn nur lokal mal kurz einen Stromausfall, welcher nach ein paar Stunden wieder behoben wurden.
Und weil wir noch keinen großflächigen Blackout erlebt haben, kann man eigentlich darauf schließen, dass die ihre Arbeit gut machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal einen richtigen großen Blackout erlebt? Ich nicht.
> Wenn nur lokal mal kurz einen Stromausfall, welcher nach ein paar Stunden wieder behoben wurden.
> Und weil wir noch keinen großflächigen Blackout erlebt haben, kann man eigentlich darauf schließen, dass die ihre Arbeit gut machen.


In den USA gab es auch noch keine richtig großflächigen längeren Blackouts (je nachdem was man bei der Größe der USA als großflächig definieren möchte und was als lange).
Das heißt aber nicht auch im Umkehrschluss automatisch das die Netzbetreiber dort ihre Arbeit gut machen würden, Stichwort äußerst marode Netzinfrastruktur und relativ regelmäßige lokale Blackouts (z.B. in Kalifornien kann man ein ziemlich regelmäßiges Lied davon singen).


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht auch im Umkehrschluss automatisch das die Netzbetreiber dort ihre Arbeit gut machen würden, Stichwort äußerst marode Netzinfrastruktur und relativ regelmäßige lokale Blackouts (z.B. in Kalifornien kann man ein ziemlich regelmäßiges Lied davon singen).


Ich habe nicht von den USA geschrieben, sondern hier bei uns.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal einen richtigen großen Blackout erlebt? Ich nicht.


Der Blackout kann schneller da sein als man denkt. Ich arbeite bei einen Netzbetreiber. Nur um mal ansatzweise zu verstehen, wie das System tickt: https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...Stromausfall-vor-15-Jahren,hallonds69490.html

Oder alternativ (und sehr zu empfehlen): https://www.amazon.de/BLACKOUT-Morgen-spät-Marc-Elsberg/dp/3837112810


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von den USA geschrieben, sondern hier bei uns.


Es war auch nur als Beispiel dafür gedacht, dass deine Argumentation stark hinkt???


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2022)

Hier mal was interessantes über den Hellseher.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvnnXVUeQ6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal einen richtigen großen Blackout erlebt? Ich nicht.
> Wenn nur lokal mal kurz einen Stromausfall, welcher nach ein paar Stunden wieder behoben wurden.
> Und weil wir noch keinen großflächigen Blackout erlebt haben, kann man eigentlich darauf schließen, dass die ihre Arbeit gut machen.



In Deutschland kenne ich sowas auch nicht, aber in Mittelmeerregionen habe ich lokale Stromausfälle bereits erlebt, weil Hinz und Kunz der Meinung war, Elektroherde aufzudrehen an Leitungen, die aus einer Zeit stammten, als sowas einfach noch nicht vorgesehen war. Das ist dann genau das gleiche Zusatzverbrauchsmuster, wie wir es bislang in Deutschland noch nie hatten, wie es aber im Falle einer flächendeckend unzureichenden Versorgung mit Heizwärme zu erwarten ist. Das perfide: So stunzdumme Dinger kann man einfach bei ausbleibenden Strom angeschaltet stecken lassen. Wenn man das Netzsegment dann wieder in Betrieb nehmen will, liegt die volle Last wieder an und wenn die Sicherung/die Leitungen (von mir erlebte Fälle) bzw. die Kraftwerksleistung/die Leitungen (für Deutschland im Falle eines flächendecken E-Heizungseinsatzes zu erwarten) weiterhin nicht ausreicht, sitzt man direkt wieder im Dunkeln. Da kann der Netzbetreiber dann gar nichts machen außer den Strom abgeschaltet zu lassen und persönlich vorständig zu werden. In einem griechischen Kaff + Camping-Platz klappt das innerhalb einer Nacht und am nächsten Morgen gibt es wieder Strom (ändert aber natürlich nichts daran, dass die gesamten lokalen Fleischvorräte und Milchprodukte am nächsten Tag aufgebraucht werden müssen), in einer mittleren deutschen Stadt kann man das vergessen. Zumal sich das Problem im Falle von Wärmemangel ja potenziert: Ohne Strom für Pumpen  & Co funktioniert gar keine Heizung und die Leute sind erst recht ausgekühlt und haben noch mehr Bedarf nach kurzfristiger, schneller also elektrischer Wärme.

Also ne: Ich halte es für eine absolute Schnappsidee, fremden Wohnungen die Wärme runter zu drehen in der Hoffnung, dadurch die Energieversorgung zu stabilisieren.


Ne noch größere Schnappsidee ist nur das, was heute der BDI-Chef vom Stapel gelassen hat: 42-Stunden-Woche um das Renteneintrittsalter niedrig zu halten.




__





						Siegfried Russwurm
					






					www.stern.de
				




Ja klar - ich soll noch mehr ackern, damit ausgerechnet die Leute, die mir Atommüll, ruiniertes Klima, zubetonierte Landschaft, zukunftuntaugliches Verkehrssystem, Billionen an Staatsschulden, etc. hinterlassen früher auf die 0 h Woche wechseln können, die ich zu allem Überfluss ja ohnehin noch bezahlen muss??


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne noch größere Schnappsidee ist nur das, was heute der BDI-Chef vom Stapel gelassen hat: 42-Stunden-Woche um das Renteneintrittsalter niedrig zu halten.


Mit anderen Worten: Die besitzende und privilegierte Klasse drückt sich auch weiterhin darum, ihren Beitrag zum Sozialsystem zu leisten und fordert stattdessen, ihre Verwertungsbedingungen im Schweinesystem zu verbessern.


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2022)

Jetzt will Habeck plötzlich neue Kohlekraftwerke haben...als Übergangslösung fürn Haufen Geld.^^
So sieht also der grüne Traum aus Sonnen- und Windenergie aus...da kann man sich nur annen Kopp fassen.


----------



## Tschetan (19. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Jetzt will Habeck plötzlich neue Kohlekraftwerke haben...als Übergangslösung fürn Haufen Geld.^^
> So sieht also der grüne Traum aus Sonnen- und Windenergie aus...da kann man sich nur annen Kopp fassen.



Vergiss nicht das teure Frackinggas aus den USA und die daraus folgenden Abhängigkeiten und Risiken.
Ist schon ein Unterschied ob man an einer Pipeline hängt,  wo auch der Lieferant nicht plötzlich die Lieferungen umleiten und stoppen kann, gepaart mit langfristigen Verträgen und Preisen, oder an Schiffen und Spot Märkten.
Unsere Wirtschaft benötigt nicht nur Kohlenwasserstoffe zum Heizen, sondern um Konkurrenzfähig zu produzieren.
Die Umwelt rückt dabei in den Hintergrund und selbst jetzt bekommt man kein Tempolimit hin.









						Energiepreis-Explosion: Wie viel Haushalte draufzahlen müssen
					

Der Ukraine-Krieg hat Energie nochmals stark verteuert. Private Haushalte müssen fürs Heizen, Tanken und auch Strom massiv draufzahlen. Um welche Summen geht es aufs Jahr gerechnet? Ein Überblick von Lilli Hiltscher.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## seahawk (19. Juni 2022)

Tempolimit ist lange überfällig.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Jetzt will Habeck plötzlich neue Kohlekraftwerke haben


Das stimmt halt auch nicht, es geht nur darum, dass man jetzt grade mehr Kohle braucht, das heißt nicht, dass man neue Kraftwerke baut.

Aber was sollen die Grünen dafür können wenn man die Pläne die sie Anfang der 2000er gemacht haben in den 16 Jahren in denen sie nicht an der Macht waren nicht ausgeführt hat?


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht das teure Frackinggas aus den USA und die daraus folgenden Abhängigkeiten und Risiken.
> Ist schon ein Unterschied ob man an einer Pipeline hängt,  wo auch der Lieferant nicht plötzlich die Lieferungen umleiten und stoppen kann, gepaart mit langfristigen Verträgen und Preisen, oder an Schiffen und Spot Märkten.
> Unsere Wirtschaft benötigt nicht nur Kohlenwasserstoffe zum Heizen, sondern um Konkurrenzfähig zu produzieren.
> Die Umwelt rückt dabei in den Hintergrund und selbst jetzt bekommt man kein Tempolimit hin.


Was hat Gas nun mit Solar- und Windenergie zu tun?

Solaranlagen fördern und weiter fleißig Windpropeller bauen...was macht man stattdessen? Die Kohle weiter in die Kohle drücken...das ist ja selbst für mich als AntiGrüner vollkommener Bullshit.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt halt auch nicht, es geht nur darum, dass man jetzt grade mehr Kohle braucht, das heißt nicht, dass man neue Kraftwerke baut.


Ja gut, im Text von Web.de kann man das so oder so interpretieren...trotzdem Schwachsinn.
Milliarden verbraten und kommt genauso nix raus...außer CO2...^^


----------



## Tschetan (19. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was hat Gas nun mit Solar- und Windenergie zu tun?











						Stromverbrauch in Deutschland bis 2021 | Statista
					

Der Nettostromverbrauch in Deutschland betrug im Jahr 2021 rund 508 Terawattstunden.




					de.statista.com
				




Stromverbrauch 2020 über 500Terrawattstunden steigend.


Windkraftanlagen produzierten 2021 rund 110 TWh









						Wo die mäßige Windstromernte 2021 auch Erfolge brachte
					

2021 wurde trotz steten, mäßigen Zubaus neuer Windparks nur das drittbeste Windkraftjahr. Dennoch führte es zu Bestwerten, die zu beachten sich lohnen.




					www.erneuerbareenergien.de
				




Jetzt sollen die Autos elektrisch werden. Wie und wie schnell soll diese Lücke geschlossen werden und nutzt es 6ns und der Wirtschaft in der jetzigen Zeit , oder nächsten 12 Monate?


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch 2020 über 500Terrawattstunden steigend.
> 
> 
> Windkraftanlagen produzierten 2021 rund 110 TWh


Es gibt ja nicht nur Windpropeller...dazu geselen sich noch Solar und Wasser...zudem sprach ich von schnelleren Ausbau von Wind und Solar.

Aber man kümmert sich lieber darum, das man nahe an Wohngebieten Windpropeller bauen darf, wo es dann eh wieder 100 Jahre lang Klagen, Gegenklagen, Prüfungen usw. gibt, anstatt die Dinger einfach Grundsätzlich weiter weg zu planen UND ZU BAUEN...es ist ja nun nicht so, das in Deutschland auf jedem Hektar 3 Dörfer und 7 Städte sind.^^


----------



## Tschetan (19. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht nur Windpropeller...dazu geselen sich noch Solar und Wasser...zudem sprach ich von schnelleren Ausbau von Wind und Solar.
> 
> Aber man kümmert sich lieber darum, das man nahe an Wohngebieten Windpropeller bauen darf, wo es dann eh wieder 100 Jahre lang Klagen, Gegenklagen, Prüfungen usw. gibt, anstatt die Dinger einfach Grundsätzlich weiter weg zu planen UND ZU BAUEN...es ist ja nun nicht so, das in Deutschland auf jedem Hektar 3 Dörfer und 7 Städte sind.^^



Richtig,  aber wie will man die fehlende Gasmenge an der Energie kompensieren ?
Gasheizungen, Industrie usw.

Das gibt es auch.








						Der nachhaltige TRIGEMA Strom | TRIGEMA Magazin
					

Woher kommt der TRIGEMA Strom? Nur Wenige kennen die Antwort auf diese Frage. Die Lösung: Wir produzieren ihn selbst - Das ist ökologisch wertvoll. Aber Wie und Welche Vorteile haben wir dadurch?




					www.trigema.de
				




Energiekosten versechsfacht​Er verstromt in eigenen Turbinen Gas für seine stromfressenden Näh- und Strickmaschinen. Das koste ihn inzwischen jeden Monat 500 000 bis 600 000 Euro. Vor zwei Jahren habe sich seine monatliche Gasrechnung noch auf 100 000 Euro belaufen.









						Trigema-Chef bei Maischberger: So geht Wolfgang Grupp durch die Energiekrise
					

Die explodierenden Gaskosten machen dem Trigema-Chef Wolfgang Grupp zu schaffen. Er will auch dieses Problem lösen, sagte er in der ARD-Sendung „Maischberger“. Doch wie denkt der 80-Jährige eigentlich übers Aufhören?




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				




Wie lange hält unsere Industrie das durch?


----------



## Eckism (19. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig,  aber wie will man die fehlende Gasmenge an der Energie kompensieren ?
> Gasheizungen, Industrie usw.


Zumindest nicht durch Kohle...
Das geht ja nicht nur um die Umwelt...selbst das Hickhack um das Planen der Stilllegung und dann doch wieder nicht und dann ist wieder irgendwas usw. kostet den Steuerzahler Milliarden € und es kommt nix bei rum...außer, das ein paar Leutchen zusammensitzen und diskutieren.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Energiekosten versechsfacht​Er verstromt in eigenen Turbinen Gas für seine stromfressenden Näh- und Strickmaschinen. Das koste ihn inzwischen jeden Monat 500 000 bis 600 000 Euro. Vor zwei Jahren habe sich seine monatliche Gasrechnung noch auf 100 000 Euro belaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum soll es der Industrie anders ergehen wie den Bürgern?
Zudem ist die Wind- und Solarenergie ja billig, wie sonstwas, warum sollte man da auf Kohle setzen, wenn der Strompreis in nem Jahr bei 10-15Cent/kwh liegen kann? Muss man halt mal die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und durchziehen und nicht immer rumdruxen und die Sache komplizierter machen, als es am Ende ist...aber wir leben hier in Deutschland, da geht nix unter 30 Jahren Planungszeit um am Ende dann doch nix zu machen.^^


----------



## Tschetan (19. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht durch Kohle...
> Das geht ja nicht nur um die Umwelt...selbst das Hickhack um das Planen der Stilllegung und dann doch wieder nicht und dann ist wieder irgendwas usw. kostet den Steuerzahler Milliarden € und es kommt nix bei rum...außer, das ein paar Leutchen zusammensitzen und diskutieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt eine  Haufen Unsinn der gesetzlich verordnet wird.
Im Moment ärger ich mich darüber, daß Flachdächer bei uns nicht mehr ausgebessert, sondern komplett erneuert werden müssen.

Bei vielen Dingen, wie Hausdämmung, würde ich gerne mal die Umweltbilanz sehen. Dort könnte das herabsetzten von Standards, sicher von Vorteil sein und Einsparpotential bieten.
Bevor ein Haus gedämmt ist, werden viel Energie und Rohstoffe benötigt und spätere Entsorgungen, stehen auch noch an, gerade da vieles in Zukunft zum Sondermüll zählen wird .
Manchmal schütteln man nur noch den Kopf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Jetzt will Habeck plötzlich neue Kohlekraftwerke haben...als Übergangslösung fürn Haufen Geld.^^
> So sieht also der grüne Traum aus Sonnen- und Windenergie aus...da kann man sich nur annen Kopp fassen.



Er will die vorhandenen mehr arbeiten lassen. Nachdem SPD und CDU die Kraftwerksbetreiber ohnehin dafür entlohnen, dass die Dinger auf Reserve rumstehen, soll die Reserve halt auch genutzt werden. Soweit also ganz pragmatische Wirtschaftspolitik.

Überraschend ist höchstens von wem sie kommt. Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass Özdemir sich als der Minister der konsequentesten FDP-Politik hervortut.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt sollen die Autos elektrisch werden. Wie und wie schnell soll diese Lücke geschlossen werden und nutzt es 6ns und der Wirtschaft in der jetzigen Zeit , oder nächsten 12 Monate?



Als die Grünen noch was drauf hatten, haben sie deswegen auch gefordert, erst die Energieversorgung umzustellen und dann Milliarden, die man nicht hat, in der Autoindustrie zu versenken.

Allerdings ist der Zuwachs an Batterieautos noch immer so langsam, dass das bei der kurzfristig drohenden Versorgungslücke keinen großen Unterschied macht. Es ist halt einfach pure Geldverbrennung das klimaschädliche, den Straßenverkehr von Benzin auf Kohle umzustellen, aber der Gesamtverbrauch ist noch nicht so hoch und wird das binnen dieses Jahr auch nicht werden, dass es einen akuten Unterschied in der jetzigen Situation macht. Zum kotzen ist nur, dass sich Habeck über so einen Scheiß Gedanken macht, aber von den seit 1,5 Jahrzehnten überfälligen, progressiven Neuregelungen für Wind und Solar gibt es nicht einmal ausgearbeitete Entwürfe, mit denen die jeweilige Industrie planen kann. Stattdessen Labern Regierungsmitglieder mal wieder Mist über Atomkraftwerke.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als die Grünen noch was drauf hatten, haben sie deswegen auch gefordert, erst die Energieversorgung umzustellen und dann Milliarden, die man nicht hat, in der Autoindustrie zu versenken.


Blöde Kritik wenn man bedenkt, dass die Grünen 16 Jahre nicht im Bund mitregiert haben.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2022)

Die Grünen sind auch nur ein Bettvorleger des Kapitals.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2022)

Wie sagte Volker Pispers einmal so schön: "Es ist egal welchen Schaffner sie wählen, der Zug fährt immer dieselbe Richtung..."


----------



## Tschetan (19. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Blöde Kritik wenn man bedenkt, dass die Grünen 16 Jahre nicht im Bund mitregiert haben.



Wenn man die Partei jetzt erlebt, war das auch gut so.
Eine Partei von gut verdienenden, die sich um ihre rosige Zukunft sorgen, mehr nicht.
Wenn ich das Gepappel vom Philosophen höre, der über die Zukunft von Schwedt entscheidet, graust es mir.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Die besitzende und privilegierte Klasse drückt sich auch weiterhin darum, ihren Beitrag zum Sozialsystem zu leisten und fordert stattdessen, ihre Verwertungsbedingungen im Schweinesystem zu verbessern.


Man muss das verstehen, der Mann hat nur Sorge um die Sicherheit seine garantierte Rente.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie sagte Volker Pispers einmal so schön: "Es ist egal welchen Schaffner sie wählen, der Zug fährt immer dieselbe Richtung..."


Es gilt auch weiterhin: Der politische und juristische Überbau, ergibt sich aus den Produktionsverhältnissen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss das verstehen, der Mann hat nur Sorge um die Sicherheit seine garantierte Rente.


Er möchte die abhängig Beschäftigten vor zu viel Zeit zum Leben, Lieben, Lachen schützen. Nicht das noch gesetzlich flächendeckend die längst überfällige 35h Woche bei vollem Lohnausgleich kommt.


----------



## Tschetan (20. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es gilt auch weiterhin: Der politische und juristische Überbau, ergibt sich aus den Produktionsverhältnissen.


Der Staat ist das Machtinstrument der herrschenden Klasse und die sorgt sich um ihre Gesundheit und Zukunft.
Wenn man die Ideen zur Mehrwertsteuer auf Nahrungsmittel liest und hört, beschleicht einen das Gefühl, das Fleisch ein Luxusgut wird.
Während gut verdienende, ihr ökologisch korrektes Angus Steak genießen,  nagt der Prolet und Dienstleister am vegetarischen " Schnitzel".


----------



## Tschetan (20. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der AfD zu tun, lies den Artikel im Focus, was hier in Europa passiert bzgl. Atomkraft.
> Ich halte Threshold These für verfrüht, denn wenn sich in 5-15 Jahren herausstellt, das die Nachbarländer in Europa mit Atomkraft billigere Strompreise bei gleichem oder weniger CO2 Ausstoss durch Atomkraft haben, werden viele Wähler an ihr eigenes Portemonnaie denken. Im Grunde genommen ist das nächste Jahrzehnt ein Wettlauf um die bessere und *für den Endverbraucher billigere System/Technologie.* Denn wenn Deutsche Wähler mitbekommen, das ihre Nachbarn weniger CO2 Ausstoss durch Atomkraft für weniger Geld (Strompreise) bekommen, wird man das bei Wahlen dann definitiv sehen.
> Ich denke die Mehrzahl der Leute ist durchaus bereit für den Klimawandel etwas mehr zu bezahlen, aber eben nicht "Ideologie" behaftet, dann kommt eher das eigene Portmanaie zu erst, weil es im nächsten Jahrzehnt einiges zu schultern gibt.
> Das ganze immer unter der Prämisse, dass sich da Atomkraft für den Endverbraucher als billiger herausstelt als Erneuerbare und das ist m.A. nach noch längst nicht entschieden, mit den ganzen Problemen der Atomkraft, gerade was die Kosten der Endlagerung anbelangt.



Hat sich erledigt.
Brennstäbe kommen aus Russland....








						Atomkraft schafft keine Energieunabhängigkeit: Uran aus Russland ist Treibstoff für europäische AKW
					

Anlässlich des 36. Jahrestages der Reaktorkatastrophe von Tschernobyl warnen Umweltverbände und Stiftungen vor der großen Abhängigkeit von der weltweit vernetzten Uran-Industrie. Deutschland und Europa sind nicht nur von fossilen Energieimporten abhängig, sondern auch von Uran, wie aus der...




					www.bund.net
				




in Union-Kreisen ist die Diskussion über die Verlängerung von Atomkraftenergie bekannt. Führende Oppositionspolitiker halten es sogar für „durchaus sinnvoll", die Kernkraftwerke über den 31.12.2022 hinaus weiter laufen zu lassen.





__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				




Überlegen sie auch manchmal?









						Markus Söder sieht keine Argumente gegen die Atomkraft
					

Lange Lieferfristen für Brennstäbe verhindern der Bundesregierung zufolge längere Laufzeiten von Atomkraftwerken. Bayerns Regierungschef Söder hält das für »fachlichen Blödsinn«.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich: so massive Regelschmerzen, dass man nicht arbeiten kann haben nunmal nur relativ wenige Frauen.



Wenn du 10% als "relativ wenige" betrachten willst. 
Etwa 10% der Frauen sind von Endometriose betroffen.









						Petition unterschreiben
					

#EndEndosilence - für eine nationale Endometriose Strategie




					www.change.org
				




----------------------

Wo bleibt eigentlich eine Reaktion von Frau Faeser dazu? 









						Bamf: Asylpraxis diskriminiert homosexuelle Geflüchtete
					

Homosexuelle Geflüchtete können nach SPIEGEL-Informationen in ihr Heimatland abgeschoben werden, selbst wenn ihnen dort Verfolgung und Haft drohen. Die Begründung für derartige Entscheidungen ist bemerkenswert.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						LSVD kritisiert "menschenverachtende Praxis" des BAMF
					

Am Weltflüchtlingstag beklagen Aktivist*innen, dass queere Asylbewerber*innen weiterhin in Länder abgeschoben werden, in denen Homosexualität mit der Todesstrafe geahndet werden kann. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de


----------



## doedelmeister (21. Juni 2022)

Der Kernkraftbetreiber sagen ja selbst, dass ein Wiederhochfahren der Anlagen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt technisch gar nicht mehr möglich sei. Was die CDU da wieder erzählt ist halt mal wieder undurchdachter Blödsinn, wie so oft.

Durch eine über ein Jahrzehnt dauernde CDU geführte Regierung haben wir energiepolitisch ja dieses Desaster überhaupt erst:
1.  massive Abhängigkeit durch russisches Gas
2.  Wiedereinstieg vom Ausstieg aus Atomkraft und dann doch wieder den Aussieg. Was Milliardenkosten für den Steuerzahler bedeutete
3. teure Energiewende die leider in den letzten Jahren noch massiv stockte. Und das obwohl erneuerbare Energie faktisch der günstigste Strom sein sollte.
4. immer noch keine ausgebaute Infrastruktur um den Strom effektiv innerhalb Deutschlands zu verteilen.

Die CDU sollten die letzten sein, die irgendwas energiepolitisches kritisieren dürfen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2022)

Vor allem weil die CDU auch noch massiv für Arbeitsplatzverluste bei den Herstellern von Solarzellen und Windrädern gesorgt hat.

Aktuell muss man halt schauen, was so an Einspeisung von Biogas möglich ist, um die notwendige Gasversorgung für Glasindustrie und Haushalte sicherzustellen.

--------------

Der Bahn wurde nun endlich vom OLG Frankfurt a.M. die Diskriminierung aufgrund des Geschlechtes untersagt und eine Entschädigungszahlung auferlegt. 








						OLG: Deutsche Bahn diskriminierte nicht-binäre Person
					

Die Bahn verlangt beim Kauf eines Tickets im Internet die Anrede Herr oder Frau. Dies diskriminiert Menschen nicht binärer Zugehörigkeit, so das OLG.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Tschetan (21. Juni 2022)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> 1. massive Abhängigkeit durch russisches Gas


Meinst du das die Alternative besser ist?
In Zukunft warten wir am Ufer auf das wertvolle Frackinggas aus den USA, ohne langfristige und feste Verträge und den Manipulationen am Gasmarkt.
Wie lange ist unsere Industrie da Konkurrenzfähig?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2022)

Auf manche Sachen wie Konkurrenzfähigkeit müssen wir erstmal verzichten. Der aktuelle Weltmarkt lässt eh keine Alternativen zu. Insbesondere durch die gestörten Lieferketten in Asien.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie lange ist unsere Industrie da Konkurrenzfähig?


Einen auf Links machen und dann bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit, den Hohepriester des deutschen Standortnationalismus und der guten Verwertungsbedingungen für das deutsche Kapital geben. Herr Schröder, sind sie es?


----------



## seahawk (21. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> --------------
> 
> Der Bahn wurde nun endlich vom OLG Frankfurt a.M. die Diskriminierung aufgrund des Geschlechtes untersagt und eine Entschädigungszahlung auferlegt.
> 
> ...


Sehr gut, die non-binäre Ansprach von Personen muss Standard werden.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> die non-binäre Ansprach*e* von Personen


Hast*e* da mal ein Beispiel?

Herr Meier
Frau Meier
Mensch Meier
oder wie?


----------



## seahawk (21. Juni 2022)

Etwas Grundbildung: 









						Detail
					

Zum 1.1.2019 führt der Gesetzgeber den 3. Personenstand ein. New Communication zeigt, wie das unsere Sprache verändert und gibt Tipps zur Wortwahl.




					www.new-communication.de


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2022)

Gut, dass ich nur selten schriftliche Korrespondenz habe


----------



## Tschetan (21. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Einen auf Links machen und dann bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit, den Hohepriester des deutschen Standortnationalismus und der guten Verwertungsbedingungen für das deutsche Kapital geben. Herr Schröder, sind sie es?


Klar bin ich links, aber ich lebe hier und muß in dieser Gesellschaft klarkommen und leben. Im Moment gibt es aber so einen Haufen Unfug, das es nicht nur mich, sondern gerade Leute mit geringeren Einkommrn durchschüttelt.
Unser Land besitzt sicher nicht die Idealen Verhältnisse, aber vielen geht es relativ gut, gerade im Verhältnis zu vielen anderen Ländern.
Ich bin nicht glücklich darüber es mutwillig zu beschädigen, oder zu zerstören.

Eine gesellschaftliche Veränderung kommt nur über das Bewusstsein der Menschen und das wird noch einige Zeit brauchen. Benötigt wird dazu Meinungsfreiheit und offene Diskussionen. Da sehe ich langsam Nachholebedarf.

Der Seitenhieb mit Schröder ist unzutreffend. Ich finde deine Einwürfe sehr oft zutreffend, aber aus eigener Ansicht bin ich eher undogmatisch .
Es nutzt keinem wenn hier alles zusammenbricht.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf manche Sachen wie Konkurrenzfähigkeit müssen wir erstmal verzichten. Der aktuelle Weltmarkt lässt eh keine Alternativen zu. Insbesondere durch die gestörten Lieferketten in Asien.


Es geht auch nicht nur um Konkurrenzfähig, sondern um unseren Zukünftigen Platz in der Weltwirtschaft.
Vernunft ist im Moment nicht gefragt und wenn die Karten neu gemischt werden, stehen wir Europäer vielleicht an der Außenlinie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du 10% als "relativ wenige" betrachten willst.
> Etwa 10% der Frauen sind von Endometriose betroffen.



Endometriose ist zwar eine unterdiagnostizierte, aber anerkannte, chronische Krankheit mit entsprechend Möglichkeit zur Krankschreibung, wenn eine Behandlung nicht möglich ist. Da ändert sich also gar nichts. Normalerweise wird gegen Schmerzen, die keine Warnfunktion haben, aber einfach ein Schmerzmittel verschrieben.

Bei dem spanischen Extraurlaub geht es aber um "medizinisch betrachtet ist alles vollkommen normal, aber ich fühl mich nicht nach arbeiten" unter vollkommener Ablehnung einer Behandlung.




doedelmeister schrieb:


> Der Kernkraftbetreiber sagen ja selbst, dass ein Wiederhochfahren der Anlagen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt technisch gar nicht mehr möglich sei. Was die CDU da wieder erzählt ist halt mal wieder undurchdachter Blödsinn, wie so oft.



Bislang geht der Plan der Union doch voll auf:
Sie präsentieren sich in der Opposition als Macher mit guten Vorschlägen, die den armen Menschen und dem Wirtschaftsstandort helfen wollen, während sich die böse Regierung (mit Ausnahme der FDP versteht sich) querstellt, weil sie von einem inkompetenten GRÜNEN (iiiiiihhhh) in Geiselhaft genommen wurde. Und das beste ist: Dieser Populismus kann ihnen nichtmal auf die Füße fallen, weil sie niemand für bare Münze nehmen und vorführen kann. So zieht man die Wahldeppen auf seine Seite.

Das Habeck schon vor drei Monaten ein Gutachten auf den Tisch geknallt demnach wird nächsten Januar überhaupt keine betriebsfähigen, sicheren Atomkraftwerke haben werden, mit denen man irgendwas machen könnte, bemerkt dagegen kaum einer.


----------



## Tschetan (21. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Habeck schon vor drei Monaten ein Gutachten auf den Tisch geknallt demnach wird nächsten Januar überhaupt keine betriebsfähigen, sicheren Atomkraftwerke haben werden, mit denen man irgendwas machen könnte, bemerkt dagegen kaum einer.


Wenn sie im Januar zusammenbrechen, lassen sie die Dinger trotzdem weiterlaufen ?
Der Wille existiert nicht, was ich persönlich gut finde, aber dann sollte man das Rückgrat haben es zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eine gesellschaftliche Veränderung kommt nur über das Bewusstsein der Menschen


Dieses Bewusstsein wird (mit-)bestimmt über den sich aus den Produktionsverhältnissen ergebenden politischen und juristischen Überbau. Eines der wichtigsten Bestandteile der Produktionsverhältnisse sind die Eigentumsverhältnisse. Wenn man also nicht den gruseligen Sozialdemokraten geben will, muss man in diese eingreifen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Seitenhieb mit Schröder ist unzutreffend.


Wundert mich bis heute, dass ihm von den Interessenverbänden des deutschen Kapitals keine Goldbüste errichtet wurde. Seine ganze bundespolitische Laufbahn, als auch die danach, in deren Dienste: Liberalisierung der Finanzmärkte, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmen, Agenda 2010 und Kuscheln mit Putin und den russischen Familienunternehmen pardon Oligarchen (schließlich gibt es ja nur hierzulande Familienunternehmen) für günstige Rohstoffe.



seahawk schrieb:


> Sehr gut, die non-binäre Ansprach von Personen muss Standard werden.


Frage an Radio Eriwan: Gibt es eine non-binäre Schreibweise von Genosse?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2022)

Genoss*in

Im Zweifel fragt man die Person halt nach ihrem Pronomen.


----------



## Eckism (21. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hast*e* da mal ein Beispiel?
> 
> Herr Meier
> Frau Meier
> ...


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren und herrliche Damen und dämliche Herren.^^


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wundert mich bis heute, dass ihm von den Interessenverbänden des deutschen Kapitals keine Goldbüste errichtet wurde. Seine ganze bundespolitische Laufbahn, als auch die danach, in deren Dienste: Liberalisierung der Finanzmärkte, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmen, Agenda 2010 und Kuscheln mit Putin und den russischen Familienunternehmen pardon Oligarchen (schließlich gibt es ja nur hierzulande Familienunternehmen) für günstige Rohstoffe.


Der ist eine Schande für die SPD und gehört ausgeschlossen.
Das wollen sie auch aber er will das noch "prüfen" lassen.
Ich hoffe das es ihm nichts bringt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Zweifel fragt man die Person halt nach ihrem Pronomen.


Wie macht man das? Bist du ein Er oder Sie? Oder hast du dich noch nicht entschieden? 

Sorry, aber das hat für mich etwas von: Hey, ich sehe dass diese Wand da weiß ist, und du siehst es eigentlich auch, aber wir tun jetzt beide mal einfach so, dass sie es nicht wäre und ich frage dich nun, welche Farbe hat jetzt diese Wand, sodass ich mich dann mit dir auf eine Farbe deiner Wahl einige, um nicht deine Gefühle zu verletzen...


----------



## Tschetan (21. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dieses Bewusstsein wird (mit-)bestimmt über den sich aus den Produktionsverhältnissen ergebenden politischen und juristischen Überbau. Eines der wichtigsten Bestandteile der Produktionsverhältnisse sind die Eigentumsverhältnisse. Wenn man also nicht den gruseligen Sozialdemokraten geben will, muss man in diese eingreifen.
> 
> 
> Wundert mich bis heute, dass ihm von den Interessenverbänden des deutschen Kapitals keine Goldbüste errichtet wurde. Seine ganze bundespolitische Laufbahn, als auch die danach, in deren Dienste: Liberalisierung der Finanzmärkte, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmen, Agenda 2010 und Kuscheln mit Putin und den russischen Familienunternehmen pardon Oligarchen (schließlich gibt es ja nur hierzulande Familienunternehmen) für günstige Rohstoffe.
> ...



Du hast  Recht mit deiner Bemerkung,  nur das ich diesen Teil der Gesellschaft ( Medien) in der Hand der     
" Herrschenden", auch als weiteres " Machtinstrument" sehe und es dementsprechend schwer ist das Bewusstsein der Menschen zu verändern.

Ich vergleiche das mit Umweltschutz und anderen aktuellen Themen . Es wird dauern. 

Schröder war für mich eine Enttäuschung, trotz einer sehr niedrigen Erwartung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6K-M9crRCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  hier kann man schön sehen wie man das Bewusstsein verändern kann.
Minute 23 will die CDU noch den Sozialismus in Westdeutschland aufbauen. 
Gibt es solche Einflussnahme immer noch?
Wie soll man vor diesem Hintergrund eine Politik im Interesse der Allgemeinheit voraussetzen,  wo doch die jetzigen Möglichkeiten wesentlich besser sind ?

Thema Wohnungen in Berlin!


DKK007 schrieb:


> Genoss*in
> 
> Im Zweifel fragt man die Person halt nach ihrem Pronomen.



Für wieviele Menschen der Gesellschaft betreiben wir diesen Aufwand ? 
Ich würde mich veräppelt fühlen, wenn mir einer diese Frage stellt.
Wobei ich das auch fühle, wenn mich jemand " Junger Mann" nennt..


----------



## Eckism (21. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie macht man das? Bist du ein Er oder Sie? Oder hast du dich noch nicht entschieden?


Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach...sagt/schreibt einfach nur "Guten Tag"...freundlich und nicht Personenbezogen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie macht man das? Bist du ein Er oder Sie? Oder hast du dich noch nicht entschieden?



Ganz einfach:
"Was ist dein Pronomen?"
oder
"Welches Pronomen verwendest du?"

Es ist mittlerweile bei vielen Workshops etc. online wie offline in der Vorstellungsrunde üblich, das Pronomen mit zum Namen mit dazu zu sagen. Auch als cis Mann oder cis Frau.

Man kann es auch in der Emailsignatur oder im Profil mit angeben.









						Drittes Geschlecht in der Sprache: Wie rede ich am besten mit Non-Binarys? | BR.de
					

Selbst der Bundestag hat es inzwischen erkannt: Es gibt mehr als Frau und Mann. Aber wie sprechen wir nicht-binäre Menschen an und was sollte man unbedingt vermeiden? Wir haben nachgefragt und beantworten die wichtigsten Fragen.




					www.br.de
				




Interview mit der Person, die gegen die Bahn geklagt hat:








						„Wenn eine Person einen Namen lernen kann, kann sie auch ein Pronomen lernen“
					

René_ identifiziert sich als nicht-binär und möchte nicht als „er“ oder „sie“ bezeichnet werden.




					www.jetzt.de


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> "Was ist dein Pronomen?"
> oder
> "Welches Pronomen verwendest du?"


Wenn mich das jemand fragen würde, wüßte ich nicht, was der von mir will...Schultern zucken, umdrehen und ignorieren.
Das ist Schulunterricht vor 25 Jahren oder so, das ist alles gelöscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie macht man das? Bist du ein Er oder Sie? Oder hast du dich noch nicht entschieden?



Viel wichtiger: Wie macht das, wenn man gerade im Gespräch mit Person 2 ist und mittem im Satz das richtige Personalpronomen braucht, um weiter über ihr/sein XYZ von Person 1  reden zu können und verstanden zu werden  ?

Im direkten persönlichen Gespräch kam ich noch nie in die Verlegenheit, "deins" oder "ihrs" gendern zu müssen. Da ist allenfalls die förmliche Anrede in Geschäftschreiben ein Problem (was bin ich froh, dass international alles auf Englisch läuft), aber man kann schlecht vor der ersten Anrede erstmal Fragen stellen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist mittlerweile bei vielen Workshops etc. online wie offline in der Vorstellungsrunde üblich, das Pronomen mit zum Namen mit dazu zu sagen. Auch als cis Mann oder cis Frau.



Ich wär schon froh, wenn ich mir innerhalb der ersten Wochen die Namen merken könnte...


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2022)

Kann man ja genauso noch nachfragen wie beim Pronomen.


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann man ja genauso noch nachfragen wie beim Pronomen.


Ist doch völlig Schnuppe. Auf Arbeit, Workshops oder was weiß ich interessiert mich weder das biologische noch das soziologische Geschlecht. Ich gehe da doch nicht rein und begrüße alle mit "Hallo ich bin der Alex, männlich und mein Pronomen ist er.". Das interessiert doch absolut keine Sau ^^


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich gehe da doch nicht rein und begrüße alle mit "Hallo ich bin der Alex, männlich und mein Pronomen ist er.". Das interessiert doch absolut keine Sau ^^


Dann würde es fast so zugehen wie bei einem Rentnertreff, wo sich darüber ausgetauscht wird, wer als letztes aus dem Konsum ausgetreten ist und was man jetzt noch für Krankheiten und Wehwehchen hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig Schnuppe. Auf Arbeit, Workshops oder was weiß ich interessiert mich weder das biologische noch das soziologische Geschlecht. Ich gehe da doch nicht rein und begrüße alle mit "Hallo ich bin der Alex, männlich und mein Pronomen ist er.". Das interessiert doch absolut keine Sau ^^


Ich saß tatsächlich in Runden, wo Leute sich so vorgestellt haben "Hallo, ich heiße xy. Bin ein weißer heterosexueller Cis-Mann..."

Ich habe mich normal vorgestellt, mit Namen und Alter, wie sonst die Jahre davor auch immer.

Ich bin zwar nur 36, aber fühle mich irgendwie doch zu alt für diesen shit...


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nur 36, aber fühle mich irgendwie doch zu alt für diesen shit...


Am Ende ist es mir auch egal, wenn sich jemand anderes so vorstellen will kann er das gerne machen. Ich werde es aber garantiert nicht tun.

Allgemein tue ich mich mit dem Thema soziologisches Geschlecht recht schwer. Es erscheint mir da fast unmöglich alles zu inkludieren. Wäre es da nicht einfacher das Geschlecht aus dem Ausweis usw. komplett zu streichen. Dann sollte doch niemand diskriminiert werden


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig Schnuppe. Auf Arbeit, Workshops oder was weiß ich interessiert mich weder das biologische noch das soziologische Geschlecht. Ich gehe da doch nicht rein und begrüße alle mit "Hallo ich bin der Alex, männlich und mein Pronomen ist er.". Das interessiert doch absolut keine Sau ^^



Manche Leute dürfen ihre Sexualität dauernd in den Mittelpunkt drängen bei anderen Leuten ist das dann Belästigung.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich saß tatsächlich in Runden, wo Leute sich so vorgestellt haben "Hallo, ich heiße xy. Bin ein weißer heterosexueller Cis-Mann..."


Ich sag immer nur "Guten Tag" oder "Hallo"...nach 2 Minuten ist mein Rufname eh "Ossi".^^


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig Schnuppe. Auf Arbeit, Workshops oder was weiß ich interessiert mich weder das biologische noch das soziologische Geschlecht. Ich gehe da doch nicht rein und begrüße alle mit "Hallo ich bin der Alex, männlich und mein Pronomen ist er.". Das interessiert doch absolut keine Sau ^^


Das ist genau richtig, denn so können auch queere Personen ohne Angst ihre Identität leben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Allgemein tue ich mich mit dem Thema soziologisches Geschlecht recht schwer.


Soziologisches Geschlecht ist ja auch tatsächlich der Punkt, wo sich die LGBQT Community selbst in den Schwanz beißt. Feministinnen reden u.a. davon, dass Geschlechter nur sozial konstruiert, und daher durch und durch gleich sind, während dann die Transgender daherkommen und sagen, dass sie sich wie das andere Geschlecht "fühlen", das dürften sie ja aber eigentlich gar nicht nach feministischer Lesart, da Geschlechter auf bestimmte Attribute nicht fest gemacht werden sollen. Durch dieses ideologische Paradoxon entsteht die Diskriminierung schon in der eigenen Community.

Wer soll dann von außen da durchblicken

Ich wäre auch schwer dafür, dass die Geschlechtsfrage und Sexualität wieder mehr ins Private gerät und nicht so sehr ein Objekt der Öffentlichkeit. Sollen die Menschen doch machen, was sie wollen im Privaten.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist genau richtig, denn so können auch queere Personen ohne Angst ihre Identität leben.


Was interessiert mich denn bitte die sexuelle Identität des jeweils anderen? Woher kommt nur dieses Verlangen, Hinz und Kunz alles mögliche auf die Nase binden zu wollen?


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist genau richtig, denn so können auch queere Personen ohne Angst ihre Identität leben.


Warum? Wenn sich ein "biologischer Mann" als Michelle bei mir vorstellt werde ich diese Person als Michelle ansprechen und fertig. Diskriminierung findet dort nicht statt. Warum also die Menschen dazu zwingen sich in irgendeine Rolle zu zwängen?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer soll dann von außen da durchblicken


Aktuell entlädt sich da wohl so einiges was sich die letzten Jahrzehnte in der Gesellschaft angestaut hat. Als Außenstehender verliert man da wohl schnell den Überblick. Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich damit in meinem Bekanntenkreis absolut null Kontakt habe. Nur im Internet komme ich damit überhaupt irgendwie in Berührung.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist genau richtig, denn so können auch queere Personen ohne Angst ihre Identität leben.



Wenn ich was gegen solche Menschen habe ändert die Sprache garnichts, Sprache ist Ausdruck, nichts mit Taten etc.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn sich ein "biologischer Mann" als Michelle bei mir vorstellt werde ich diese Person als Michelle ansprechen und fertig. Diskriminierung findet dort nicht statt. Warum also die Menschen dazu zwingen sich in irgendeine Rolle zu zwängen?


Im Per Du ist das eh einfach, per Sie auch, aber wenn man im höflichen über jemanden spricht muss man das anders ausdrücken oder man lässt das Herr/Frau/Xy schlicht weg wenn man über wen spricht.

Aber im großen und ganzen wird das nie ein Problem wenn man die Menschen normal behandelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich denn bitte die sexuelle Identität des jeweils anderen? *Woher kommt nur dieses Verlangen, Hinz und Kunz alles mögliche auf die Nase binden zu wollen?*


Manch einer in der "woken Bubble" glaubt halt felsenfest daran, wenn man den Sklaven einfach Knecht nennt, oder Zeitarbeiter, Entschuldigung, meine Leiharbeiter, oder den Hausmeister einfach Facility Manager, ist das halt die große "real gelebte sprachliche und somit automatisch auch soziale Gerechtigkeit". 

Genauso muss man in besagter bubble halt natürlich auch jedem aufs Auge drücken wie die eigene sexuelle Orientierung ist, das man sich "sozial gerecht behandelt" fühlt.

Das man damit inzwischen hart mit dem Niveau von lästigen Staubsaugervertretern, an der 70er Jahre Haustür, konkuriert, jeden die eigene Sexualität ungefragt ins Gesicht drücken zu müssen, merkt man schon gar nicht mehr vor Selbstbeweihräucherung und gelebter Stuhlkreismentalität:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPfp0Fix2RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2022)

Wie stellt sich eigentlich ein Pimmel Andy vor? (vom Hubschraubereinsatz mal abgesehen)


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie stellt sich eigentlich ein Pimmel Andy vor? (vom Hubschraubereinsatz mal abgesehen)


Hat Christina Schröder dazu nicht einen Leitfaden?
Das würde doch den Umgang damit erleichtern, wenn es auf einer Linie erfolgt, auch wenn der Andy in der SPD ist.


----------



## Tschetan (22. Juni 2022)

Es ist erstaunlich wie eine kleine Minderheit, die Debatte bestimmt und sogar Sprache und Kultur verändert.
Letztens las ich, das " Der Schwarm " verfilmt wird. Klasse Buch mit tollen Charakteren.
Wird verändert, diverser...
Was soll das?
Wenn man Star Trek Discovery sieht,  gibt es in Zukunft scheinbar kaum noch Menschen, die in " traditionellen" Beziehungen leben.
Eigentlich müsste die Menschheit da schon von alleine aussterben.
Es nervt mich persönlich nur noch.

Privat bin ich mit einigen gut befreundet,  also nicht Homophob. Stellte sich aber auch keiner vor mit dem Spruch :
" Hallo, ich bin Manu und eine Lesbe!"


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich wie eine kleine Minderheit, die Debatte bestimmt und sogar Sprache und Kultur verändert.



Probiers einfach mal aus im Leben bestimmten Dinge nicht Folge zu leisten und du wirst sehen das dir garnichts wiederfahren wird. Nicht mit der Sprache drüber reden sondern einfach garnicht machen, das gilt für alles wo Meinungen einfach auseinander gehen. 

Man muss garnichts machen von selbsternannten Moralaposteln, es muss nicht jeder die gleiche Meinung haben.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juni 2022)

Was würde Dich daran stören?


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich wie eine kleine Minderheit, die Debatte bestimmt und sogar Sprache und Kultur verändert.


Die haben halt keine anderen Sorgen als sich solchen Quatsch auszudenken...die "Sauce ohne festen Wohnsitz" ist ja auch so nen Schwachsinn....


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was würde Dich daran stören?



Mich stören halt unötige Sache die einen nicht weiter bringen. Es gibt 2 Geschlechter und wenn Leute diese in Geschlechterklassen unterteilen wollen können die das gerne machen.  Er und Sie sind vollkommen ausreichend. Die Vorstellung von dem was du selber bist, hat die andere Person garnicht, die nimmt dich als das wahr was diese sieht.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Probiers einfach mal aus im Leben bestimmten Dinge nicht Folge zu leisten und du wirst sehen das dir garnichts wiederfahren wird. Nicht mit der Sprache drüber reden sondern einfach garnicht machen, das gilt für alles wo Meinungen einfach auseinander gehen.
> 
> Man muss garnichts machen von selbsternannten Moralaposteln, es muss nicht jeder die gleiche Meinung haben.


Letztens in Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous: "Hallo ich bin Seelah, eine Paladinin von Iomedae."

Stimmt, die können dann gar nichts machen, außer in Videospielen mit ihren Unfähigkeit korrekt zu gendern glänzen und du musst es dann über 100 Spielstunden dutzende male lesen... 

Ein weiblicher Paladin wäre eine Paladina, oder auch ein Paladin, weil Paladin sich eigentlich aus dem altdeutschen Palatinum ableitet, was wiederum aus dem lateinischen von Palatinus kommt, was eigentlich ein Eigenname für Haushaltsangehörige römischer Kaiser ist, deren Palast auf einem der 7 Hügel in Roma, dem Palatin lag.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> etztens in Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous: "Hallo ich bin Seelah, eine Paladinin von Iomedae."
> 
> Stimmt, die können dann gar nichts machen, außer in Videospielen mit ihren Unfähigkeit korrekt zu gendern glänzen und du musst es dann über 100 Spielstunden dutzende male lesen...



Oder der Entwickler trifft einfach die Entscheidung, Auswahl: Mann ,Frau oder Mann,Frau und diverse Unterklassen beider Geschlechter in Dialogen. Da kann sich das jeder aussuchen und wenn das halt nicht reicht dann kann man es halt nicht spielen.

Wer unbedingt mit Fantasiebezeichnungen spielen will kann das ja dann machen.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Juni 2022)

So lange ich im Restaurant nicht nach dem/der Salzstreuer*in fragen muss...


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Oder der Entwickler trifft einfach die Entscheidung, Auswahl: Mann ,Frau oder Mann,Frau und diverse Unterklassen beider Geschlechter in Dialogen. Da kann sich das jeder aussuchen und wenn das halt nicht reicht dann kann man es halt nicht spielen.
> 
> Wer unbedingt mit Fantasiebezeichnungen spielen will kann das ja dann machen.


Nein, da hat einfach jemand schlicht bei der Übersetzung ins Deutsche null Ahnung von gendern gehabt.
Frei dem Moto, aus Barde wird Bardin, aus Krieger eine Kriegerin, also muss es beim Paladin dann ja wohl auch Paladinin sein.

Das im Grunde irgendwo das selbe, wie die Menschen die aus dem Kaktus dann in der Mehrzahl nicht Kakteen bilden, sondern Kaktuse machen.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, da hat einfach jemand schlicht bei der Übersetzung ins Deutsche null Ahnung von gendern gehabt.
> Frei dem Moto, aus Barde wird Bardin, aus Krieger eine Kriegerin, also muss es beim Paladin dann ja wohl auch Paladinin sein.



Achso ich dachte das heißt einfach immer Paladin.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich wie eine kleine Minderheit, die Debatte bestimmt und sogar Sprache und Kultur verändert.


Plotttwist, das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben.


Btw




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1539659666032312320

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, die können dann gar nichts machen, außer in Videospielen mit ihren Unfähigkeit korrekt zu gendern glänzen und du musst es dann über 100 Spielstunden dutzende male lesen...


Mit soetwas muss man sich glücklicherweise nicht bei den ganzen Leisure Suite Larry Teilen rumärgern. Auch weiterhin wunderbarer Humor und herrlich zotige Späße und aktuell mit Jerry Wanker and the Quest to Get Laid, sogar ein weiteres Spiel dieser Machart in der Mache. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ9398qFfRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


4:05 bis 5:20 sogar passend zu der unsäglichen Mode mit den Fenstern bis zum Boden.


----------



## Tschetan (22. Juni 2022)

Lindner warnt vor "drei bis fünf Jahren" der Knappheit
					

Inflation, Lieferengpässe, steigende Preise: Bundesfinanzminister Lindner schwört die Deutschen auf mehrere Jahre der "Unsicherheit" ein. Es gehe nun darum, "die Substanz der deutschen Wirtschaft zu verteidigen". Auch SPD-Chef Klingbeil betont den Ernst der Lage.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Was soll man da schon sagen...
Will ja nicht schreiben das ich es schon länger kommuniziert habe....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2022)

Was, wir haben eine Krise, die nicht nach zwei Wochen vorbei ist?
Moment, schaue ich mir näher an, sobald Corona, chinesischer Handelskrieg, Flüchtlinge, Euro, Banken und Klima durch sind...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Manch einer in der "woken Bubble" glaubt halt felsenfest daran, wenn man den Sklaven einfach Knecht nennt, oder Zeitarbeiter, Entschuldigung, meine Leiharbeiter, oder den Hausmeister einfach Facility Manager, ist das halt die große "real gelebte sprachliche und somit automatisch auch soziale Gerechtigkeit".



Aber aber aber das hat doch bei der Frauengleichstellung auch super geklappt! Nach 30 Jahren "Busfahrerin" werden die ÖPNV-Betriebe förmlich überrannt von den Ex-Barbie-und-Prinzessin-spielenden auf dem Weg zu ihrem mobilen Traumberuf!!

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass es nicht zuletzt dieser Widerspruch zwischen "es gibt keine Grenzen zwischen Geschlechtern" und "wehe dein Sprachgebrauch berücksichtigt im allgemeinen nicht mindestens 5 Geschlechter und im speziellen genau dasjenige, dass gewünscht ist", der mich immer wieder ein Blick auf die Alphabet-Fraktion werfen lässt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Letztens las ich, das " Der Schwarm " verfilmt wird. Klasse Buch mit tollen Charakteren.
> Wird verändert, diverser...



Oh man, ich ahne schlimmes für den Riesenwurm...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das im Grunde irgendwo das selbe, wie die Menschen die aus dem Kaktus dann in der Mehrzahl nicht Kakteen bilden, sondern Kaktuse machen.



Kaktuten. Es heißt Kaktuten!
Ggf. kann man noch Kakti gelten lassen, aber das klingt irgendwie nach fluchendem Alpenbewohner.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Plotttwist, das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben.
> 
> 
> Btw
> ...


Wer ist denn der Vorsitzende von der Keinen Partei?
Ich frage für einen Freund...


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Xavier Naidoo


----------



## Eckism (23. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was soll man da schon sagen...
> Will ja nicht schreiben das ich es schon länger kommuniziert habe....


Was man da schon sagen soll? Wir sind schon 2 Jahre in der Krise...vielleicht?

Du musst das positive an der Sache sehen...im Notfall musst du fürs Geld nicht mehr arbeiten und kannst deinen Hobbys nachgehen...dann können Dir auch die Gaspreise völlig Wuppe sein, bezahlt nämlich der Staat.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was man da schon sagen soll? Wir sind schon 2 Jahre in der Krise...vielleicht?
> 
> Du musst das positive an der Sache sehen...im Notfall musst du fürs Geld nicht mehr arbeiten und kannst deinen Hobbys nachgehen...dann können Dir auch die Gaspreise völlig Wuppe sein, bezahlt nämlich der Staat.


Mich beeindruckt nur der Sachverstand von Kinderbuchautoren und diversen Politikern ohne Abschluß, die genau wissen, wie alles läuft.
Der Kinderbuchautor kennt sich mit Raffinerien und Kohlekraftwerken aus, die teilweise schon länger aus dem Betrieb genommen wurden.
Was ist da an Wartung und Reparatur zu leisten ?
Interessant auch Kohleimporte, die durch wieder angeworfe Kohlekraftwerke steigen müssten?

"Es gibt allerdings auch einiges zu ersetzen. Etwa die Hälfte der deutschen Steinkohle kam nach Zahlen der Bundesregierung bisher aus Russland"








						Kohle: Ein Embargo, das Deutschland und Russland verkraften können
					

Die EU verbietet bald Kohle-Importe aus Russland. Nun stellen Kraftwerke und Stahlwerke um. Doch ob das Moskau schmerzen wird, ist fraglich.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Schafft er es, für Schwedt das passende Öl, in der ausreichenden Menge zu liefern, oder fällt eine der größten Anlagen in Europa aus ?

Was wird mit Gas?
Warum nehmen sie nicht NS2, wenn die anderen aufgrund von Wartunfsarbeiten,oder blockierten Geräten in Kanada,  still stehen?

Warum treffen alle Sanktionen uns und das, obwohl es nicht einmal Gegensanktionen gibt ?

Erst sollte es kaum jucken, jetzt werden uns schon bis zu 5 Jahre Depression angekündigt.

Das Buch hat vielleicht einen passenden Titel...





__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				




Link zum fehlenden Abschluß, aber Einfluß.

Beide Studiengänge schloss er nicht ab, nachdem er 2002 hauptamtliches Mitglied im Bundesvorstand der Grünen geworden war.









						Omid Nouripour – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ich hoffe es fehlt kein Link?


----------



## Eckism (23. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mich beeindruckt nur der Sachverstand von Kinderbuchautoren und diversen Politikern ohne Abschluß, die genau wissen, wie alles läuft.
> Der Kinderbuchautor kennt sich mit Raffinerien und Kohlekraftwerken aus, die teilweise schon länger aus dem Betrieb genommen wurden.
> Was ist da an Wartung und Reparatur zu leisten ?
> Interessant auch Kohleimporte, die durch wieder angeworfe Kohlekraftwerke steigen müssten?
> ...


Mit 15 Milliarden kann man schon die eine oder andere Schraube ersetzen...

Steinkohle besorgt man sich eventuell aus China, nachdem die es von Russland gekauft haben.

Schwedt ist über kurz oder lang eh raus, außer, die wurschteln auf syntetische Kraftstoffe um.

Gas über NS2 ist ja Quatsch...Deutschland will eh kein Gas mehr aus Russland, ging halt nur jetzt nen 3/4 Jahr schneller.

Nur wer Blauäugig durchs Leben wubbelt, hat geglaubt, das uns die Sanktionen nicht treffen...trotzdem sind die Sanktionen in Ordnung.

Am Ende kommt es so, was man eh machen soll...verzichten...von daher...
Und wenns hart auf hart kommt sind eh die Stadtbewohner die gearscht. Wir Dörfler haben genug zu Fressen, haben Holz zum Kochen, Baden, Waschen und für den Winter...die Städter können höchsten Ratten, Katze Hunde und sich gegenseitig Schnabulieren.^^


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Wobei das alles ja nicht wirklich witzig für den Einzelnen ist.
Wir sind ja privat autark, haben aber für den Notfall einen 9 to Bunker für Pellets.
Der ist zu 1/2 leer, weil mir die letzten 3 Jahre die 800 € dafür zu viel waren.
Jetzt zahle ich 1500 €, Mahlzeit. 
Mach aber trotzdem jetzt voll, man weiss ja nie.
Das wird noch unlustig für alle Gaskunden, das Zeugs ist ja noch teurer als die Pellets geworden.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2022)

Ein Schelm wer bei folgendem Sachverhalt böses ahnt:

Die Versorgungslage in Deutschland bleibt angespannt: Wird Erdgas bald noch teurer - und ohne Verzögerung? Seit dem 21. Mai haben Gaslieferanten unter bestimmten Bedingungen zumindest eine gesetzliche Möglichkeit, von jetzt auf gleich alle ihre Verträge "anzupassen", sprich: die Preise heraufzusetzen.

Der neue Paragraf 24 des Energiesicherungsgesetzes, genannt "EnSiG" macht es möglich. Aber nicht ohne Weiteres. Wie klären die zentralen Fragen:

Worum geht es in dem Paragrafen?​Letztlich darum, dass Energieversorger wegen hoher Großhandelspreise nicht in die Knie gehen und durch eine Insolvenz die Versorgung ihrer Kunden gefährden. Mitunter müssen die Unternehmen wie etwa Stadtwerke zu aktuellen Preisen Erdgas hinzukaufen, um alle Kunden bedienen zu können. Gleichzeitig kann es sein, dass die Einnahmen aus den bestehenden Verträgen diese Mehrkosten nicht decken. *Der Gesetzgeber erlaubt ihnen daher in dem Gesetz* unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen, *für alle ihre Verträge neue Preise festzusetzen. Damit es im Notfall schnell geht, sollen die neuen Preise schon eine Woche nach Ankündigung gelten.*

...

Wann dürfen die Versorger das machen?​Zwei Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein: *Zum einen müssen Alarmstufe oder Notfallstufe im Notfallplan Gas ausgerufen worden sein. Zum anderen muss die Bundesnetzagentur auf dieser Grundlage eine "erhebliche Reduzierung der Gesamtgasimportmengen nach Deutschland" festgestellt haben.* Diese Feststellung muss im Bundesanzeiger veröffentlicht werden. Erst dann dürfen die Unternehmen die Preise erhöhen.

...

Wie sehr dürften die Versorger die Preise anheben?​Das Gesetz lässt ihnen einigen Spielraum. Die Versorger dürfen die Preise auf ein "angemessenes Niveau" anheben. *Dieses Niveau sei nach oben nicht gedeckelt, sagt der Energieexperte der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv), Thomas Engelke. "Die privaten Haushalte wären dann auch vor extrem hohen Gaspreisen nicht geschützt.*" Er betont, dass von der Regelung auch Kunden betroffen wären, die eine sogenannte Preisgarantie haben.









						Neues Gesetz erlaubt massive Preiserhöhungen bei Gas - das müssen Sie dazu wissen
					

Womöglich wird schon bald die Alarmstufe im Notfallplan Gas ausgerufen. Die Anwendung einer speziellen Preisregel könnte Gas dann noch teurer machen - allerdings muss es vorher noch eine wichtige Feststellung geben.




					web.de


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2022)

Dafür lag der Liter E10 gerade bei 1,75€, man kann halt nicht Alles haben.


----------



## seahawk (23. Juni 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mich stören halt unötige Sache die einen nicht weiter bringen. Es gibt 2 Geschlechter und wenn Leute diese in Geschlechterklassen unterteilen wollen können die das gerne machen.  Er und Sie sind vollkommen ausreichend. Die Vorstellung von dem was du selber bist, hat die andere Person garnicht, die nimmt dich als das wahr was diese sieht.


Es gibt sehr viele Geschlechter, Sexualität ist nicht binär. Jeder hat das Recht sein Geschlecht frei zu definieren.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juni 2022)

Ja wenn alle Opfer bringen würden, nur trifft das nicht zu.
Die Förderung, der Transport und die Verarbeitung der Rohstoffe sind nicht teurer geworden, nur der Handel und wo fließen die Gewinne hin?
Für die Spekulanten ist jetzt ein Freudenfest und die Umverteilung von unten nach oben wird sich beschleunigen.
Steigende Zinsen und Verteuerung werden vielen das Wasser bis zum Hals steigen lassen.
Arbeitslosigkeit wird folgen...
Ich darf aber nicht in das OT abrutschen, nur im Dezember war das alles zu verhindern.
Meine Dankbarkeit ist Grenzenlos!


seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Geschlechter, Sexualität ist nicht binär. Jeder hat das Recht sein Geschlecht frei zu definieren.


Ist mir im Moment völlig Hupe, wenn die Studentenbude vom Sohn, durch steigende Energiepreise, am Ende 200 Euro mehr kostet.
Nur ein Beispiel.

Biologisch gibt es für mich nur zwei Geschlechter . Wie sich jemand nennen lassen will, ist etwas ganz anderes. 
Ich muss immer an Monty Phyton denken,  in der Arena, im Film " Das Leben des Brian".
Wenn Männer Kinder bekommen können , überlege ich es mir noch einmal.

Für mich ist das Thema nicht relevant. 
Es gibt mehr Obdachlose, Arme, usw, die einen viel geringeren Platz in den Medien und teilweise in der Politik bekommen.
Kindergartenplätze finde ich wichtiger, oder gut entlohnte Pfleger usw.
Ich finde eine Frau die nicht arbeiten kann, weil sie keinen Kitaplatz bekommt, ist mindestens genauso diskriminiert, wie jemand der eine falsche Anrede erleiden mußte, nur sind die Folgen gravierender.

Phu, das ist natürlich total unkorrekt, aber das sind meine Prioritäten und da müssen sich linke Parteien nicht wundern wenn die Wähler sie ignorieren.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Geschlechter, Sexualität ist nicht binär. Jeder hat das Recht sein Geschlecht frei zu definieren.


Solange das nicht jeder an die große Glocke hängen muß.
Langsam nervt es.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2022)

Da haben es die Englischsprachigen mal wieder einfacher...

_Sex_ und _Gender._

Wir müssen bei uns immer differenzieren zwischen *biologischem* und *sozialem *_Geschlecht._
Also:


seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Geschlechter


In der Biologie sind es zwei.
In der Gesellschaft gibt es dagegen mehr.
(Tendenz gegen _unendlich_, da sich ja Jeder im Prinzip selbst ein neues _Gender_ ausdenken kann )

Soll doch jeder Mensch machen was er will...
und mich in Ruhe lassen


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2022)

Neues von der Basis der Union




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1538851835494158336

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Nein, der Ukrainekrieg ist SEIN Krieg. Ich friere nicht für seinen Krieg! Wenn es kein Gas gibt, ist ER als zuständiger Minister persönlich für alle Auswirkungen haftbar.


Das sagt er über Habeck, der Ukrainekrieg sei Habecks Krieg?

Alter so jemanden muss die Union doch rauswerfen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

> 13:46 Uhr
> SPD: "Energiesperren für Herbst und Winter gesetzlich verbieten"​
> Die SPD will Verbraucher gesetzlich davor schützen, dass ihnen der Strom oder das Gas abgestellt werden, wenn sie ihre Energierechnung nicht begleichen können. "Wir brauchen einen Schutzschirm für Haushalte", forderte SPD-Vizefraktionschef Matthias Miersch. "Wir müssen beispielsweise verhindern, dass Mieterinnen und Mieter auf der Straße landen oder ihnen das Gas abgestellt wird. Darum müssen wir Energiesperren für den Herbst und Winter gesetzlich verbieten. Das müssen wir jetzt schnell noch auf den Weg bringen." Seine Fraktionskollegin Verena Hubertz forderte zudem "gezielte Unterstützungsprogramme" für Unternehmen.


Sehr sinnvoll!


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2022)

Maaßen ist die Union der Union.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Maaßen ist die Union der Union.


Ich hab 3 Abgeordnete angeschrieben und sie aufgefordert sich für einen Parteiausschluss einzusetzen.
@Don-71 mach bitte das selbe wenn du das genau so siehst wie ich, der gehört doch nicht in die Union.

Zu sagen es sei Habecks Krieg man man man, die Aussage hätte ich kaum Höcke zugetraut...


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Neues von der Basis der Union
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hätte er weniger  Waffen, sondern Minsk2 priorisieren sollen ?









						Habeck (Grüne) zu Waffenlieferungen an Ukraine - "Die Ukraine fühlt sich sicherheitspolitisch alleingelassen"
					

Grünen-Co-Chef Robert Habeck hat sich erneut für die Lieferung von „Defensivwaffen“ an die Ukraine ausgesprochen. Es gehe dabei um den Schutz der Bevölkerung, sagte er im Dlf. Eine Aufnahme der Ukraine in die NATO lehnte er jedoch ab. Dafür sei es „zu früh“.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Ich kann den ehemaligen VS Chef nicht leiden, aber ganz Unrecht hat er nicht und Minsk2 und eine nicht durch Wirtschaftskrieg beschädigte einheimische Wirtschaft ist weit weg.
Die Folgen werden uns sicher noch viele Jahre beschäftigen, oder die Vernunft zieht auf allen Seiten ein.
Im Moment sollte der letzte erkennen, das unsere Wirtschaft und damit unser Sozialsystem, verdammte Probleme bekommt.

Abgesehen davon, sollten Parteien andere Meinungen aushalten, wobei ich ihn auf den Mond schießen würde.
Wenn ich daran denke wie der von unseren Steuergeldern lebt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte er weniger  Waffen, sondern Minsk2 priorisieren sollen ?


Du wiederholst dich ständig.
Wann begreifst du endlich das Minsk 2 Putin einen feuchten Scheissdreck interessiert?
Der will nicht verhandeln. Und was sollte der Westen sonst machen? Ihn einfach in der Ukraine ungestraft wüten lassen?


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juni 2022)

Minks2 war ja auch nur etliche Jahre vor der aktuellen Regierung...

Also ehrlich... 

_"Schämen sie sich, Herr Habeck, dass sie vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt wurden"_


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich ständig.
> Wann begreifst du endlich das Minsk 2 Putin einen feuchten Scheissdreck interessiert?
> Der will nicht verhandeln. Und was sollte der Westen sonst machen? Ihn einfach in der Ukraine ungestraft wüten lassen?



Richtig.
Ich wiederhole es ständig, weil mich die Folgen persönlich treffen und ich mich darüber nicht freue.
Worüber sollte er verhandeln, wenn er nicht Teil des Vertrages/ UN Resolution war?



chill_eule schrieb:


> Minks2 war ja auch nur etliche Jahre vor der aktuellen Regierung...
> 
> Also ehrlich...
> 
> _"Schämen sie sich, Herr Habeck, dass sie vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt wurden"_


Dann hätte die neue Regierung, vor dem Hintergrund der Eskalation, sich dafür einsetzten müssen.
Am Ende hätte Deutschland sogar das gleiche machen können wie Erdogan mit Schweden und Finnland, was uns vielleicht die jetzige Situation ersparen würde.
Uns fehlen Politiker die Diplomatenschulen besucht haben und nicht Communication und Politikwissenschaften studierten und eventuell abgeschlossen haben.
Man sollte Posten nach Qualifikation und nicht nach Proporz und Gender besetzten.
Selbst für ne Maurerbude benötigt man einen Meister.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Worüber sollte er verhandeln, wenn er nicht Teil des Vertrages/ UN Resolution war?


Den interessiert doch die UN gar nicht. Ausser wenn er was blockieren kann.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den interessiert doch die UN gar nicht. Ausser wenn er was blockieren kann.



Hm, was ist damit?





						DIP
					






					dip.bundestag.de
				



Weil wir uns ja um unser Land und unsere Regierung kümmern? 






						UN-Resolution „Bekämpfung des Nazismus“ – Fédération Internationale des Résistants
					

UN-Resolution „Bekämpfung des Nazismus“ –  Nach Redaktionsschluss des FIR-Bulletins 62 erhielten wir die angehängte Grafik über die Entscheidung der Generalversammlung der Vereinten Nationen über die resolution mit dem sperrigen Titel „combating glorification of Nazism, neo-Nazism and other...




					fir.at
				



Ein erneuter Versuch.
Gegenstimmen Ukraine und USA.
Enthaltungen zB. Deutschland 
Warum enthalten wir und da mit unserer Historie?

Übrigens war das laut Dokument am 5 Dezember 2021 . Entspricht dies nicht unseren Vorstellungen?


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Nazis oder Rechte gibt es in jedem Land.
Wenn Putin soviel Probleme damit hat warum kehrt er dann nicht vor seiner eigenen Haustür?
Er beschäftigt Wagner Söldner wovon der Chef ein Nazi mit tätowierten Nazisymbolen ist.
Das passt alles nicht zusammen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2022)

Kann man den Ukrainekrieg, Minsk2, ... bitte im entsprechenden Thread behandeln?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solange das nicht jeder an die große Glocke hängen muß.



Was heißt an die Große Glocke hängen??
Wenn jeder sein Pronomen nennt, würde jemand der abweichende Pronomen nutzt gar nicht groß auffallen.
Das Problem ist die cis-Heteronormativität, wo jegliche kleine Abweichungen als "anders" angesehen werden.
Dabei sind alle Menschen anders.



Poulton schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich denn bitte die sexuelle Identität des jeweils anderen?



Nur komisch, das die meisten Heteros meinen allen Menschen aufdrängen, dass sie hetero sind. Sei es mit der Geschichte vom letzten Auflug mit der Freundin/Frau oder wie viele Frauen schon flachgelegt wurden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist mir im Moment völlig Hupe, wenn die Studentenbude vom Sohn, durch steigende Energiepreise, am Ende 200 Euro mehr kostet.



Dir vielleicht. Einem queeren Kommilitonen deines Sohnes vielleicht nicht. Der hat beide Probleme auf einmal.

Da ist dann die Depression vorprogrammiert.








						Uni-Studie: Queere Menschen leiden häufiger an Depressionen und Burnout
					

Nach Angaben der Forscher können Anfeindungen und Ablehnung Auslöser dieser Erkrankungen sein.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Zumal mehr Gleichberechtigung ja nicht mal was kostet, wenn sie entsprechend umgesetzt wird.
Achso außer vielleicht Privilegien.

Und die Bahn noch 1000€ Entschädigung.








						OLG: Deutsche Bahn diskriminierte nicht-binäre Person
					

Die Bahn verlangt beim Kauf eines Tickets im Internet die Anrede Herr oder Frau. Dies diskriminiert Menschen nicht binärer Zugehörigkeit, so das OLG.




					www.lto.de
				




Die Ampel hängt da aktuell meilenweit ihrem Koalitionsvertrag hinterher. Die Art. 3 GG Änderung und das Selbstbestimmungsgesetz wurden immer noch nicht in den Bundestag eingebracht.

Nebenbei werden stur weiter queere Menschen in Verfolgerstaaten abgeschoben.








						Bundesregierung will LGBTI weiter in Verfolgerstaaten abschieben
					

Zynischer geht's kaum: In einer Antwort auf eine Kleine Anfrage der Linken verteidigt das Innenministerium die Abschiebung von queeren Geflüchteten, wenn diese sich "aus eigenem freien Willen" entscheiden, etwa im Iran nicht offen zu leben. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Was auch immer die sich unter "nicht offen Leben" da vorstellen. Vermutlich halt nicht in Regenbogenfarben-Shirt zur Arbeit erscheinen und nicht bei einem CSD mitlaufen.
Das in diesen Ländern schon die Nutzung von Datingapps, queeren Locations oder gleichgeschlechtlicher Sex zu staatlicher Verfolgung führen, wird bewusst ignoriert.
Es wird also ganz normales Leben, welches durch Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG geschützt wird in diesen Ländern kriminalisiert.
"Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung verstößt."



Tschetan schrieb:


> Biologisch gibt es für mich nur zwei Geschlechter .



Was schon eine Falschaussage ist.
Intersexuelle Menschen mit uneindeutigen Geschlechtsmerkmalen gab es schon immer.

Zum Teil durch seltene Chromosomensätze wie XXY.

Oder wie hier beschrieben, dass durch geblockte Testosteron-Rezeptoren von der DNA / Chromosomen zwar ein Mann genetisch vorhanden ist, aber mit weiblichen Geschlechtsmerkmalen. Wusste ich vorher auch nichts, dass es das gibt.








						Inter* - wie ist es, weder eindeutig männlich noch weiblich zu sein? - Willkommen im Club - der queere Podcast von PULS | BR Podcast
					

Jedes Jahr werden in Deutschland Operationen an Babies durchgeführt - die manchmal nicht sein müssten! Der Grund: die Kinder kommen inter*geschlechtlich zur Welt und mit OPs oder Hormonbehandlungen wird darüber entschieden, ob sie als Junge oder als Mädchen aufwachsen. Wir reden mit...




					www.br.de
				




Und zusätzlich kann der Hormonhaushalt sich zwischen Menschen sehr stark unterscheiden.

Bezüglich Nicht-Binär:





						Was genau bedeutet "nicht-binär" oder "genderqueer"?
					

Die geschlechtliche Identität einer Person muss nicht mit dem biologischen Geschlecht übereinstimmen. Was "non-binär" oder "nicht-binär" aussagt.




					www.familie.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn Männer Kinder bekommen können , überlege ich es mir noch einmal.



Schon passiert:




__





						Trans-Mann, der ein Baby geboren hat, wirbt für mehr Akzeptanz
					

Trystan Reese hat einem Baby das Leben geschenkt, doch wird er von vielen Frauen dafür mit Skepsis betrachtet. Diese Botschaft hat er für alle Mütter.




					www.familie.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> [...]
> Nur komisch, das die meisten Heteros meinen allen Menschen aufdrängen, dass sie hetero sind. Sei es mit der Geschichte vom letzten Auflug mit der Freundin/Frau oder wie viele Frauen schon flachgelegt wurden.



Warte mal... wenn ich als olle Cis-Hete jemandem erzähle, dass ich mit meiner Partnerin (die als olle Cis-Biene nunmal existiert bzw. als eine Rolle unter vielen nunmal auch die als meine Partnerin innehat, aus freigewählten Stücken und das auch hoffentlich noch lange) im Urlaub war, dann dränge ich jemandem mein Cis-Hetentum auf? So ganz pauschal? 

Und das zweite Beispiel spielt ja wohl in einer ganz anderen Liga, sowohl was die Reproduktion heteronormativer Weltbilder angeht, das Maß an objektivierender Frauenverachtung und allgemeinem Deppentum.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Warte mal... wenn ich als olle Cis-Hete jemandem erzähle, dass ich mit meiner Partnerin (die als olle Cis-Biene nunmal existiert bzw. als eine Rolle unter vielen nunmal auch die als meine Partnerin innehat, aus freigewählten Stücken und das auch hoffentlich noch lange) im Urlaub war, dann dränge ich jemandem mein Cis-Hetentum auf? So ganz pauschal?



Naja, kennst du das von queeren Bekannten auch, dass die so offen davon reden können, oder findest du das dann "zu privat"?
Es ging um ein Beispiel, dass da halt mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.

Weiteres Bsp: Davon erzählen das jemand beim CSD während andere an dem Wochenende ein Musikfestival besucht haben.



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich damit in meinem Bekanntenkreis absolut null Kontakt habe.



Dass du gar niemanden kennst der queer ist, ist bei etwa 5-15% queeren Menschen je nach Altersgruppe schon sehr unwahrscheinlich. Auch in der Studie oben zu den Depressionen waren 4500 von 28000, also 16% der Teilnehmer queer. 








						Deutsche Bevölkerung hat höchsten LGBT-Anteil in Europa
					

Eine neue Umfrage zeigt, dass sich in Deutschland mehr Menschen als lesbisch, schwul, bisexuell oder transgeschlechtlich bezeichnen als in anderen europäischen Ländern. (Boulevard - Europa)




					www.queer.de
				



Und die Zahlen sind schon 6 Jahre alt, das geht eher noch nach oben, weil mehr Leute damit offen umgehen.

Du weißt es wohl einfach nur nicht.

Gerade bei den Minderheiten in der queeren Minderheit hat sich viel getan.
Viele Labels wie "nicht-binär", "asexuell" oder "aromantisch" sind erst in den letzten Jahren bekannt geworden.

Und mittlerweile weiß sogar das Familienministerium davon:
*nicht-binär*




__





						Regenbogenportal: Glossar
					

In diesem Glossar finden Sie eine Übersicht mit Erläuterungen zu wichtigen Begriffen im Themenfeld geschlechtliche und sexuelle Vielfalt




					www.regenbogenportal.de
				



*asexuell*




__





						Regenbogenportal: Glossar
					

In diesem Glossar finden Sie eine Übersicht mit Erläuterungen zu wichtigen Begriffen im Themenfeld geschlechtliche und sexuelle Vielfalt




					www.regenbogenportal.de
				



*aromantisch*




__





						Regenbogenportal: Glossar
					

In diesem Glossar finden Sie eine Übersicht mit Erläuterungen zu wichtigen Begriffen im Themenfeld geschlechtliche und sexuelle Vielfalt




					www.regenbogenportal.de
				




Wobei da viele außerhalb der queeren Community trotzdem noch nie was von gehört haben.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur komisch, das die meisten Heteros meinen allen Menschen aufdrängen, dass sie hetero sind. Sei es mit der Geschichte vom letzten Auflug mit der Freundin/Frau oder wie viele Frauen schon flachgelegt wurden.


Ich wüsste nicht, warum man Hinz und Kunz vom letzten Ausflug erzählen sollte. Am besten noch schön groß vorher auf Social Media und Co angekündigt, damit auch jeder weiß, das man in Zeitraum x nicht daheim ist und in Ruhe eingebrochen werden kann.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Naja, kennst du das von queeren Bekannten auch, dass die so offen davon reden können, oder findest du das dann "zu privat"?
> Es ging um ein Beispiel, dass da halt mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.



Ich persönlich finde das nicht "zu privat". Wenn zwei (oder meinetwegen auch mehr) Menschen sich gegenseitig als Partner*innen ausgewählt haben, dann ist es normal, dass die in Erzählungen auftauchen. Die diversen Hochzeiten von Nicht-Heten-Freund*innen, auf denen ich war, habe ich auch in guter Erinnerung. Und fand es nicht zu privat zu sehen, dass das nicht - Männlein-Weiblein waren =P

Ich weiß, dass das nicht der gesellschaftliche Normalzustand ist und ich weiß auch, dass sich viele Nicht-Heterosexuelle nicht trauen, außerhalb von Safe Spaces bzw. Circles offen zu sein. Zum Teil aus gutem Grund, bitterer Erfahrung oder berechtigter Befürchtungen. So weit, so inakzeptabel.
Aber ich halte es für eine nicht sehr geschickte Argumentationsstrategie, Cis-Heten pauschal ein "Unter-die-Nase-reiben zu unterstellen und eine bösartig-dominante Reproduktion "traditioneller" Gesellschaftsvorstellungen zu insinuieren, wenn sie schlicht von ihrem jeweiligen Leben (Urlaub mit Partner*in) berichten. Selbst als Konter auf dümmliches "Böhhh die ollen Schwuppen immer mit ihrem CSD" - Geschwalle ist mir das zu stumpf und eben zu pauschal. Und ja, auch ganz persönlich, empfinde ich das als Angriff. Das nehme ich mir, als blöder "Ally", der selbst nicht von dahingehender Diskriminierung betroffen ist, einfach mal raus.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, warum man Hinz und Kunz vom letzten Ausflug erzählen sollte. Am besten noch schön groß vorher auf Social Media und Co angekündigt, damit auch jeder weiß, das man in Zeitraum x nicht daheim ist und in Ruhe eingebrochen werden kann.



Es ging nicht um Hinz und Kunz, sondern z.b. um Kollegen mit denen man täglich ein Drittel des Tages im Büro sitzt.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber ich halte es für eine nicht sehr geschickte Argumentationsstrategie, Cis-Heten pauschal ein "Unter-die-Nase-reiben zu unterstellen und eine bösartig-dominante Reproduktion "traditioneller" Gesellschaftsvorstellungen zu insinuieren, wenn sie schlicht von ihrem jeweiligen Leben (Urlaub mit Partner*in) berichten. Selbst als Konter auf dümmliches "Böhhh die ollen Schwuppen immer mit ihrem CSD" - Geschwalle ist mir das zu stumpf und eben zu pauschal. Und ja, auch ganz persönlich, empfinde ich das als Angriff. Das nehme ich mir, als blöder "Ally", der selbst nicht von dahingehender Diskriminierung betroffen ist, einfach mal raus.



Sorry es war nicht als Angriff gemeint oder gar gegen dich persönlich gerichtet.
Ich wollte einfach nur auf bestehende Probleme aufmerksam machen und hatte dabei etwas Dampf abgelassen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um Hinz und Kunz, sondern z.b. um Kollegen mit denen man täglich im Büro sitzt.


Die wissen das es meinen Karnickeln gut geht und ab und an mal einer in den Topf wandert.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was heißt an die Große Glocke hängen??
> Wenn jeder sein Pronomen nennt, würde jemand der abweichende Pronomen nutzt gar nicht groß auffallen.
> Das Problem ist die cis-Heteronormativität, wo jegliche kleine Abweichungen als "anders" angesehen werden.
> Dabei sind alle Menschen anders.
> ...



Gibt es für dich noch andere Themen, mit größerer Relevanz?
Auf welche Anzahl an Leuten treffen deine Beispiele zu ?
Ich kenne Homosexuelle und Lesben, die überhaupt kein Problem mit ihrem Geschlecht haben. Den Rest habe ich noch nie persönlich getroffen, maximal von weitem gesehen, aber selbst Männer in Frauenklamotten müssen nicht unbedingt diese Probleme haben.
1000 Euro Schmerzensgeld?
Soll ich jetzt klagen wenn mich jemand in meinem Alter " Junger Mann" nennt? Lächerlich!
Da ist eine Frau ohne Kitaplatz mehr diskriminiert.

Wie gendert man eigentlich den Zimmermann ?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Dass du gar niemanden kennst der queer ist, ist bei etwa 5-15% queeren Menschen je nach Altersgruppe schon sehr unwahrscheinlich


???
Wirklich?
Wie kommt man denn auf diese Zahlen? Wurde die Umfrage in Köln gemacht?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt klagen wenn mich jemand in meinem Alter " Junger Mann" nennt? Lächerlich!



Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dich jemand "Alte Frau" nennt?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie gendert man eigentlich den Zimmermann ?



Zumindest für Feuerwehrmann habe ich was gefunden:








						Feuerwehrmann Feuerwehrfrau
					

So leicht kannst du Feuerwehrmann Feuerwehrfrau richtig gendern. Finde neutrale Alternativen im Scribbr-Genderwörterbuch.




					www.scribbr.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn auf diese Zahlen? Wurde die Umfrage in Köln gemacht?



Deutschlandweit.
Weltweite Zahlen von 2021:


			https://www.ipsos.com/de-de/je-junger-desto-queerer-gen-z-weitaus-haufiger-lgbtq-als-altere-generationen
		


Und auch in den USA kommen ähnliche Zahlen raus.








						Gen Z ist laut Studie die queerste Generation aller Zeiten
					

Laut einer neuen Gallup-Umfrage identifizieren sich 15 Prozent der Gen Z in Amerika als LGBTQ+.




					www.vogue.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Gibt es für dich noch andere Themen, mit größerer Relevanz?



Wenn es die Politik die letzten 22 Jahre nicht verpennt hätte, müssten die Themen heute nicht mehr so relevant sein. 

Beim Klimaschutz insb. der Energie und Verkehrswende trifft ja das gleiche zu.

Nun musste das BverfG schon mehrfach beim Transsexuellengesetz, Geschlechtsangabe "Divers" und dem Klimaschutz eingreifen und Vorgaben machen, weil es die Politik vermasselt hat.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Viele Menschen machen sich schon Sorgen, dass sie bald noch genug Geld für Essen und heizen übrig haben und hier wird die ganze Zeit nur über Geschlechter diskutiert. Verkehrte Welt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Naja, kennst du das von queeren Bekannten auch, dass die so offen davon reden können, oder findest du das dann "zu privat"?


Nein, und ich hab auch selbst von den verbortesten Menschen noch keine Beschwerden über sowas gehört. Selbst die sonst der AFD nicht abgeneigte Fraktion zuckt mit keiner Wimper wenn der Mitspieler beim Sport vom Ausflug mit seinem Freund erzählt. Genau so wenig war Sexualität überhaupt ein Thema als die Freundin einer gegnerischen Spielerin gerne am anschließenem Essen für die Mannschaften teilnehmen wollte.
Aber natürlich hat sich niemand vorgestellt mit "Hallo ich bin xx und übrigens schwul/lesbisch". Warum auch?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele Menschen machen sich schon Sorgen, dass sie bald noch genug Geld für Essen und heizen übrig haben und hier wird die ganze Zeit nur über Geschlechter diskutiert. Verkehrte Welt.


Jedem Menschen seine Probleme, du redest auch nicht permanent über hungernde Menschen obwohl sie stets millionenfach existieren.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jedem Menschen seine Probleme, du redest auch nicht permanent über hungernde Menschen obwohl sie stets millionenfach existieren.


Es gibt wichtigere Probleme hier wird nur noch über Gender diskutiert.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigere Probleme


Die gibt es immer


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigere Probleme hier wird nur noch über Gender diskutiert.


Es ist schon wichtig, das ich mich als E-Auto fühle und eigentlich Steuerfrei bin...


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es ist schon wichtig, das ich mich als E-Auto fühle und eigentlich Steuerfrei bin...


Glaub mir, den Stecker willst du nicht in einer deiner Öffnungen haben.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Glaub mir, den Stecker willst du nicht in einer deiner Öffnungen haben.


Ich muss nicht geladen werden, ich steh lieber nur dumm rum.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Glaub mir, den Stecker willst du nicht in einer deiner Öffnungen haben.


Hört sich nach persönlicher Erfahrung an.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Unsere Bundesregierung wird auf eine harte Probe gestellt.
So hat sich wohl niemand den Regierungsstart gewünscht.
Corona war bekannt... der Krieg nicht wirklich.
Es wird immer ungemütlicher und ich befürchte das wir im Herbst die "doppelte Packung"  bekommen.
Dann wird sich zeigen ob die Ampelkoalition noch weiter Bestand hat. Oder daran zerbricht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hört sich nach persönlicher Erfahrung an.


Nur mit dem Stecker, nicht mit der Öffnung.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hört sich nach persönlicher Erfahrung an.


Ob er wohl dafür auch einen eigenen Blog hat, für Fantasien diesbezüglich, wie ein gewisser Meddlfranke?


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Von der Genderdebatte zu Körperöffnungen.  Passt!


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Stecker, nicht mit der Öffnung.


Immer was los im Uniformhörsaal.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Unsere Bundesregierung wird auf eine harte Probe gestellt.
> So hat sich wohl niemand den Regierungsstart gewünscht.
> Corona war bekannt... der Krieg nicht wirklich.
> Es wird immer ungemütlicher und ich befürchte das wir im Herbst die "doppelte Packung"  bekommen.
> Dann wird sich zeigen ob die Ampelkoalition noch weiter Bestand hat. Oder daran zerbricht.


Mach Dich doch nicht vorher schon fertig...ändern kannste es eh nicht und zum trübsal blasen haste dann immer noch genug Zeit...


----------



## Tschetan (24. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dich jemand "Alte Frau" nennt?



Lachend!



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest für Feuerwehrmann habe ich was gefunden:



Zimmermann/ Zimmerfrau,  Mädchen, oder " Zimmermännin" ? 😆 Passt alles nicht, bzw ist ein anderer Beruf.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und auch in den USA kommen ähnliche Zahlen raus.



Wenn man den Kleinen Kindern schon erklärt, das alles völlig normal ist, kann so etwas passieren.
Deshalb bin ich auch der Meinung das es nicht in diese Altersgruppe gehört.

Früher haben die alten Griechen es normal empfunden  sich mit " Lustknaben" zu umgeben.
Die ganzen Philosophen und Gelehrten Pädophile.

Früher war es normal seine Frau  oder Kinder zu hauen.

Ist sicher etwas ganz anderes und soll nur zeigen was Gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz und Bräuche bringen.

Toleranz wird nicht durch Gendern beigebracht und bezieht sich auf wesentlich mehr. Daran sollten wir arbeiten und jeder soll den die, oder das lieben was er will, aber auch akzeptieren, daß andere einen Mann als Mann und eine Frau als Frau ansprechen.

Ich denke aber das ich da jetzt nicht mehr drüber schreibe. Ist genug und in unserem Land sehe ich wenig Probleme auch wenn es den einen oder anderen Homophoben Idioten gibt.

Wenn ich unsere 3 Bekannten auf der Terrasse sitzen habe  stelle ich den Eierlikör auf den Tisch.
Da darf ich das! 😉


RyzA schrieb:


> der Krieg nicht wirklich.


Ich habe es schon vor längerer Zeit geschrieben.
Jeder "Schwurbelblog" hat dieses Szenario seit Jahren angenommen.
Seit Jahren wurde ich veralbert und immer gefragt wann es denn los geht.
Deshalb habe ich eine ganz andere Meinung.
Man ist offenen Auges in die Sache gegangen, weil Russland ja nur ne " Tankstelle" ist und ein Bruttosozialprodukt wie Spanien hat.
Man hat den Gegner unterschätzt und lernt jetzt was wahre Wirtschaftskraft ist.
Du hast Recht und ich denke das hier noch wesentlich mehr auf uns zu kommt.
Denk mal an das Theater mit den Impfgegnern und da ging es nur um Masken und ne Impfung.
Jetzt wird es bei vielen um die Existenz gehen und wir schieben noch einen erneuten " Angriff" von Covid zur Seite.

Ja, Scholz und Co sind in keiner Beneidenswerten Lage.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mach Dich doch nicht vorher schon fertig...ändern kannste es eh nicht und zum trübsal blasen haste dann immer noch genug Zeit...


Ich mache mich nicht fertig. Versuche nur realistisch zu bleiben.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigere Probleme hier wird nur noch über Gender diskutiert.


Für die queeren Menschen ist die Alltagsdiskriminierung, die sie anhaltend erfahren, aber ein großes Problem.









						Viele queere Menschen fühlen sich in Sachsen nicht sicher
					

Eine Studie hat die Lebenslagen von Lsbtiq-Personen in Sachsen untersucht. Fast die Hälfte berichtet von Diskriminierung in Ämtern, Behörden und Schulen.




					www.saechsische.de
				












						Kampf um queere Rechte: Lesben und Schwule, seid solidarischer mit trans Menschen!
					

Wegschauen gilt nicht, auch nicht für Lesben und Schwule. Sie sollten für trans Menschen einstehen: Solidarität ist der Schlüssel zur Freiheit. Ein Gastbeitrag.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				












						"Wichtig, Themen nicht gegeneinander auszuspielen"
					

Seit Januar ist der Grüne Sven Lehmann der erste Queer-Beauftragte einer deutschen Bundesregierung überhaupt. Im "ntv Frühstart" berichtet er, warum die Position grade auch in Zeiten anderer großer Krisen wichtig ist und vor welchen Herausforderungen er steht.




					www.n-tv.de
				












						Nach CSD in Bayern: Offenbar zwei queere Personen verprügelt und getreten
					

Nach der Christopher-Street-Day-Parade in Augsburg sollen queere Personen angegriffen worden sein. Viele Menschen zeigten sich geschockt.




					www.tz.de


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für die queeren Menschen ist die Alltagsdiskriminierung, die sie anhaltend erfahren, aber ein großes Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queere Menschen in Sachsen...das ist ja  genau so Comedy wie nen Veganer beim Metzger.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2022)

Ich finde es nicht lustig, dass es in Deutschland 2022 noch Angsträume für queere Menschen gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da haben es die Englischsprachigen mal wieder einfacher...
> 
> _Sex_ und _Gender._
> 
> Wir müssen bei uns immer differenzieren zwischen *biologischem* und *sozialem *_Geschlecht._



Die deutsche Sozi-Fraktion hat leider die unschöne Angewohnheit, sich Begriffe zu klauen, wenn sie für was neues ein Wort brauchen, anstatt sich selbst was zu überlegen.

"Geschlecht" bleibt für mich aber biologisch. Und starre "Geschlecherrollen" in der Gesellschaft sind sowieso abzulehnen.



> Also:
> 
> In der Biologie sind es zwei.



Hängt von der Art ab  .




DKK007 schrieb:


> Was heißt an die Große Glocke hängen??
> Wenn jeder sein Pronomen nennt,...



Wären Vorstellung schon einmal dreimal so lang, aufwendig und schwer zu merken, solange man es nur bei den etablierten nennt. Wenn jeder erstmal einen Vortrag darüber hält, wie er die Sprache des anderen reglementieren will, käme man oft nicht mehr bis zum eigentlichen Inhalt.

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, bei wie vielen Alltagskontakten Anrede & hohle Höflichkeitsfloskeln jetzt schon länger als das eigentliche Anliegen sind.



> Nur komisch, das die meisten Heteros meinen allen Menschen aufdrängen, dass sie hetero sind. Sei es mit der Geschichte vom letzten Auflug mit der Freundin/Frau oder wie viele Frauen schon flachgelegt wurden.



Ich weiß nicht, mit was für Exhibitionisten du abhängst, aber ich glaube seit 20 Jahren ist niemand mehr auf mich zugekommen und hat mir seine Sexstorys aufgedrängt. Und selbst das war dann unter Alkoholeinfluss und unter Freunden, nicht bei Kontakten wo Vorstellungen noch ein Thema sind. Wer bitte schön geht denn auf wildfremde zu und belästigt sie mit seinem Sexleben??

Wenn mir das häufiger passieren würde, wäre ich vermutlich auch für neue Kommunikationsregeln. Aber "bevor du mir deine Sexeskapaden erzählst, reden wir erstmal über mein Pronomen" stünde da nicht weit oben auf der Liste der Vorschläge.
"Fresse" schon eher.




DKK007 schrieb:


> *aromantisch*



Oh, den kannte ich noch nicht. Damit ist meine Sammlung jetzt bei LGBTTAIQOA*




DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest für Feuerwehrmann habe ich was gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doppelt so lang, doppelt so viele Silben, dreimal so viele Wörter und absolut unbrauchbar für jeden Feuerwehrmann, der gerade nicht dabei ist, ein Feuer zu bekämpfen, was gelinde gesagt weniger als die Hälfte der Tätigkeiten und weniger als 10% des Tagesablaufs ausmachen dürfte. Gratulation zu dieser Abwertung von multidisziplinär ausgebildeten Fachleuten, lieber Gender-Community.
Ach ja: Wieso ist eigenlicht *die* Person immer geschlechtsneutral, aber "der Polizist" ist bösesestes Patriachat?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Nein, und ich hab auch selbst von den verbortesten Menschen noch keine Beschwerden über sowas gehört. Selbst die sonst der AFD nicht abgeneigte Fraktion zuckt mit keiner Wimper wenn der Mitspieler beim Sport vom Ausflug mit seinem Freund erzählt. Genau so wenig war Sexualität überhaupt ein Thema als die Freundin einer gegnerischen Spielerin gerne am anschließenem Essen für die Mannschaften teilnehmen wollte.
> Aber natürlich hat sich niemand vorgestellt mit "Hallo ich bin xx und übrigens schwul/lesbisch". Warum auch?



In meinem Bekanntenkreis würde bei so einem Gespräch noch nicht einmal die Assoziation aufkommen, dass der Freund/die Freundin ein Sexualpartner sein muss. Kann man nicht einfach mal mit Kumpel(inen) seine Freizeit verbringen? Ich hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn jeder immer an Sex denken muss (bin schließlich Mann  ), aber man sollte es nicht automatisch auch anderen unterstellen. Ich war schon zwei Wochen im Urlaub mit einer Freundin, während ihr "Freund" und meine "Freundin" aufgrund anderer Verpflichtungen zu Hause blieben. Da hat bei Urlaubserzählungen auch niemand verstanden "wir haben 14 Tage durchgevögelt". Warum sollte man das bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Kombinationen automatisch annehmen, wenn der Erzählende nicht explizit diesen Themenkomplex anspricht?




RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigere Probleme hier wird nur noch über Gender diskutiert.



Ist halt ein Problem, wo jeder mitreden kann und dass der "neuen Bundesregierung 2021" auch am Herzen liegt.




Eckism schrieb:


> Es ist schon wichtig, das ich mich als E-Auto fühle und eigentlich Steuerfrei bin...




Krieg man mit dieser Orientierung dann auch 900 € Zuschuss zur "Ladestation" im Partykeller?




RyzA schrieb:


> Von der Genderdebatte zu Körperöffnungen.  Passt!



Sagts und steigt ein mit



RyzA schrieb:


> Unsere Bundesregierung wird auf eine harte Probe gestellt.



Keine Chance mehr hier, wenn die Nivea einmal dieses Level erreicht hat  .



> So hat sich wohl niemand den Regierungsstart gewünscht.
> Corona war bekannt... der Krieg nicht wirklich.



Corona war bekannt und trotzdem haben wir jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal ein um ein vielfaches höhere Infektionsraten als jemals zuvor. Bei mir in der Region dürften rund 2/3 aller Corona-Infektionen insgesamt in die Regierungszeit der Ampel fallen.
Genauso bekannt war der Zustand der Bundeswehr.
Und Klimawandel ist seit 1990 jedem ein Begriff, der zu dem Thema mehr machen kann, als nur die Klappe halten (und alt genug ist, aber das sind die Regierungsmitglieder ja).

Und was hat das alles gebracht? Eben. Ich sehe bei der ""Kompetenz"" der Regierung keinen Unterschied ob ein Thema die Chance für Vorbereitungen bot oder nicht. Bei der vorherigen ürigens auch nicht. Abseits einiger Lobbyplanungen läuft der ganze Populismus doch bestenfalls auf Sicht, oft aber sogar nur als Reaktion auf Stimmungshäufungen in der Bevölkerung, die ihrerseits erst Reaktionen auf Misstände auftreten, die Reaktionen auf Fehlentscheidungen sind, die ein Staatsman eigentlich im Voraus hätte entschärfen müssen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht lustig, dass es in Deutschland 2022 noch Angsträume für queere Menschen gibt.



Ich finds nicht lustig, dass es in Deutschland 2022 nur noch Furchträume für Menschen gibt, die ihre körperliche Gesundheit erhalten wollen.


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht lustig, dass es in Deutschland 2022 nur noch Furchträume für Menschen gibt, die ihre körperliche Gesundheit erhalten wollen.


Da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Es ist schrecklich, dass heute noch queere Menschen, Frauen, Menschen mit einer Migrationserfahrung, Menschen mit Handicap und Menschen mit nicht weißer Haut in diesem Land Angst haben müssen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Chance mehr hier, wenn die Nivea einmal dieses Level erreicht hat  .


Das hatte ich aber in umgekehrter Reihenfolge geschrieben.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Krieg man mit dieser Orientierung dann auch 900 € Zuschuss zur "Ladestation" im Partykeller?


Für Zuschuss bin ich logischerweise immer zu haben...also wenn ich den bekomm.


seahawk schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Es ist schrecklich, dass heute noch queere Menschen, Frauen, Menschen mit einer Migrationserfahrung, Menschen mit Handicap und Menschen mit nicht weißer Haut in diesem Land Angst haben müssen.


Ich kenne niemaden, der Angst hat...seien es die Rumänen, Slowaken, Türken, der Schokoboy, usw...die einzigen, die wirklich im Namen derjenigen jammern sind komischerweise die Weißbrotjugend.^^


----------



## seahawk (24. Juni 2022)

Jemand der so über seine Mitmenschen mit Migrationserfahrung spricht, dem erzählt sich niemand die Traumata, die sier erleiden mussten.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis würde bei so einem Gespräch noch nicht einmal die Assoziation aufkommen, dass der Freund/die Freundin ein Sexualpartner sein muss. Kann man nicht einfach mal mit Kumpel(inen) seine Freizeit verbringen? Ich hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn jeder immer an Sex denken muss (bin schließlich Mann  ), aber man sollte es nicht automatisch auch anderen unterstellen. Ich war schon zwei Wochen im Urlaub mit einer Freundin, während ihr "Freund" und meine "Freundin" aufgrund anderer Verpflichtungen zu Hause blieben. Da hat bei Urlaubserzählungen auch niemand verstanden "wir haben 14 Tage durchgevögelt". Warum sollte man das bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Kombinationen automatisch annehmen, wenn der Erzählende nicht explizit diesen Themenkomplex anspricht?


Im konkreten Fall wurde die Unterhaltung auf Englisch geführt, da sind friend und boyfriend halt unterschiedliche Begriffe.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich glaube seit 20 Jahren ist niemand mehr auf mich zugekommen und hat mir seine Sexstorys aufgedrängt.



Also mir noch nie. 
(OK vor 20 Jahren hätte die Person sich damit bei mir auch strafbar gemacht)

Du machst aber auch den Fehler und setzt sexuelle Orientierung gleich mit sexuellen Handlungen.

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, in einer  Partnerschaft (selbst bei einer aromantisch geprägten) geht es unabhängig von der konkreten sexuellen Orientierung der beteiligten Personen um mehr als nur vögeln.



> Und selbst das war dann unter Alkoholeinfluss und unter Freunden, nicht bei Kontakten wo Vorstellungen noch ein Thema sind.



Wie kommst du drauf, das sich jeder nicht heterosexuelle Mensch gleich damit vorstellt?
Es ging um die geschlechtliche Identität von Menschen, die nicht Cis-geschlechtlich sind.
Und auch eine trans Person kann (bezogen auf das "neue Geschlecht") hetero sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oh, den kannte ich noch nicht. Damit ist meine Sammlung jetzt bei LGBTTAIQOA*



Hätte noch *P*ansexuell und *N*ichtbinär zu bieten. 
Wobei in der Regel in dem Akronym die Buchstaben auch mehrfach belegt werden können und sich somit nicht doppeln müssen.
z.B. Agender, Asexuell, Aromantisch -> A

Und für die Kurzform gibt es ja "LGBT*" (wo der Stern wie in der Informatik als Platzhalter dient) oder einfach "Queer".

---------------

Die neue Regierung hat nun zumindest ein Ziel erreicht.








						Bundestag streicht Abtreibungs-Paragraf 219a
					

Paragraf 219a ist seit Jahren umkämpft, nun gehört er der Geschichte an. Der Bundestag beschloss die Abschaffung des Werbeverbots für Abtreibungen. Die Ampel sprach von einem "Triumph", Kritik kam von der Union.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Wobei ich mich Frage, wie man für die einfache Streichung eines Gesetzes ein halbes Jahr brauchen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540100664734502912

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habeck, der Mann beeindruckt mich mehr als Helmut Schmidt es je gekonnt hätte und ich achte Helmut Schmidt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Was für ein blöder Spruch. Menschen die wirklich arm sind brauchen *jetzt* Unterstützung und nicht erst im nächsten Jahr. Die Tafeln brechen fast zusammen.
Die Löhne müssen erhöht werden. Am besten gleich auf 14 Euro. Weil durch die Preiserhöhungen 12 Euro schon gar nicht mehr ausreichen. Und ALG 2 und Grundsicherung müssen auch deutlich erhöht werden.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Menschen die wirklich arm sind brauchen *jetzt* Unterstützung


Darum geht es in dem Video nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten gleich auf 14 Euro. Weil durch die Preiserhöhungen 12 Euro schon gar nicht mehr ausreichen.


Seltsam, 20% Lohnerhöhung reichen nicht um 8% Inflation auszugleichen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Seltsam, 20% Lohnerhöhung reichen nicht um 8% Inflation auszugleichen.


8% Inflation heisst ja nicht das die Preise nur um 8% erhöht werden.
Es ist alles teurer geworden und wird noch teurer.
10 Euro sind zu wenig genauso wie 12 Euro.
Aldi bietet seinen Mitarbeitern bald sogar schon 14 Euro Mindestlohn an.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 8% Inflation heisst ja nicht das die Preise nur um 8% erhöht werden.


8 Prozent Inflation heißt, dass der Warenkorb der als Referenz genommen wird 8 Prozent mehr kostet.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 8 Prozent Inflation heißt, dass der Warenkorb der als Referenz genommen wird 8 Prozent mehr kostet.


Wir bezahlen für unseren Wocheneinkauf ca 30 Euro mehr.
Das sind ca 100 Euro für 3 Personen. Das sind fast 40% mehr.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Habeck, der Mann beeindruckt mich mehr als Helmut Schmidt es je gekonnt hätte und ich achte Helmut Schmidt.


Ein Mann aus den besser situierten Schichten, beschimpft die untersten sozialen Schichten. Echte Sozialmenschen und Bettvorleger der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse diese Grünen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Mann aus den besser situierten Schichten, beschimpft die untersten sozialen Schichten. Echte Sozialmenschen und Bettvorleger der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse diese Grünen.



Aber, aber! Wir haben doch schließlich Burgfrieden und kennen keine Parteien mehr! Jetzt zick' mal nicht so rum...


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir bezahlen für unseren Wocheneinkauf ca 30 Euro mehr.


Tja deswegen gibt es einen Warenkorb und nichts individuelles.


Poulton schrieb:


> Echte Sozialmenschen und Bettvorleger der besitzenden und privilegierten Klasse diese Grünen.


Wer nur von Linksaußen und Rechtsaußen Kritik bekommt muss ja alles richtig machen.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber, aber! Wir haben doch schließlich Burgfrieden und kennen keine Parteien mehr! Jetzt zick' mal nicht so rum...


Und die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist die größte Bundesrepublik Deutschland der Welt.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540008592014819330

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und Habeck zerlegt Spahn


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2022)

Dazu gehört ja nicht viel. Der Mann ist der Inbegriff der unionschen Unfähigkeit.








						Datenschutzkritik: Jens Spahn versucht, sein eigenes Versagen zu verschleiern
					

Jens Spahn zieht im einen Interview Bilanz zu seinem Wirken als Gesundheitsminister und stellt sich selbst ein gutes Zeugnis aus. Die Schuld an der Misere bei der Digitalisierung im Gesundheitswesen gibt er anderen - allen voran dem Datenschutz. Diese Unverschämtheit ist schwer zu ertragen. Ein...




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2022)

Und trotzdem wird es gefühlt viel zu selten gemacht.
Die Union war 16 Jahre an der Macht und beschwert sich jetzt dass die die keine 12 Monate die Regierung stellen das was die Union "schon immer gewusst hat" nicht schnell genug ändern.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja deswegen gibt es einen Warenkorb und nichts individuelles.


Das ergeht aber auch anderen Menschen so die ich kenne.
Die 8% sind ja ein Durchschnittswert und da sind nicht nur Lebensmittel drin.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

Für die, die immer noch Hoffnung in Die Linke setzen ein kleiner Schimmer:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540740918814310401

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lotto (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 8 Prozent Inflation heißt, dass der Warenkorb der als Referenz genommen wird 8 Prozent mehr kostet.


Diese 8% können aber trotzdem vorne und hinten nicht hinhauen.

Ein paar Beispiele:
Strompreise sind um 25% gestiegen.
Gaspreise sind vor(!) Putins Angriff um 49% gestiegen. Ich persönlich rechne zur Zeit mit +100%, wenn der Gashahn ganz abgedreht wird auch mit +300%!
Herrenhaarschnitt beim Friseur statt 18 Euro nun 28 Euro -> +56%
Döner statt 4,50 Euro nun 6,50 Euro -> +44%
Mietspiegel wurde bei uns in der Stadt um 19% angehoben, für Neubauten sogar + 43%(!!!), nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die Vermieter das dann auch "umsetzen".
Sprit ist (mit Ausnahme der 3 Monate zur Zeit) von 1,80 auf 2,30Euro/l gestiegen: +28%
Vor zwei Wochen kam die Jahresrechnung für Haftpflicht und Hausratsversicherung der HUK: + 20%
Lebensmittel sind ebenfalls gestiegen. Was genau im einzelen weiß ich nicht, aber milch z.B. 0,9cent/l statt 0,7cent/l +29%, Brötchen von 60 cent auf 90 cent (+50%), Brot von 99 cent auf 1,79Euro (+80%)

Wer jetzt ein Auto kaufen muss tut mir leid: für meinen 3 Jahre alten Wagen krieg ich fast Neupreis. Auch Neuwagen sind kräftig gestiegen. Vor 2-3 Jahren gabs noch Kleinwagen mit brauchbarer Aussattung für 15k Liste, heute brauchst du unter 20k gar nicht mehr rechnen.

Ich bin jetzt kein Häuslebauer, aber soweit ich weiß sind auch die Preise für Holz und Baustoffe explodiert (wir reden hier nicht über ein paar läppische Prozent).

Dazu kommt Knappheit von so ziemlich jedem elektronischen Gerät, d.h. selbst Gebrauchtpreise auf ebay sind gerade auf Allzeithoch.

Im Gegenzug crasht gerade die Börse, d.h. so ziemlich jedes Anlageprodukt fällt gerade.

Also bitte, da muss man jetzt keine Studie machen. Der gesunde Menschenverstand mit ausgeprägter mathematischer Bildung sagt mir, dass wir weit entfernt von 8% sind.

Oder was genau ist nun in dem Warenkorb sonst berücksichtigt? Evtl. nur Grafikkarten, die jetzt etwas gesunken sind? (war natürlich ein Scherz!). Ich meine meine Aufzählung oben, die sicher noch nicht vollständig ist, ist so ziemlich über alle Bereiche gestreut. Und in allen Bereichen ist die prozentuale Teuerung massiv zweistellig.
Ok Bekleidung fehlt, aber mal ehrlich: wieviel gebt ihr im Monat für Bekleidung aus im Vergleich zum Rest? Das kann also den Durchschnitt nicht auf 8% runterziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2022)

Google hilft:




__





						Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - GENESIS-Online: Die Datenbank<br/>des Statistischen Bundesamtes
					

GENESIS-Online ist eine Datenbank, die tief gegliederte Ergebnisse der amtlichen Statistik enthält. Sie wird kontinuierlich ausgebaut. Der Tabellenabruf erfolgt unentgeltlich und kann variabel auf den individuellen Bedarf angepasst werden. Die Abspeicherung der Ergebnisse ist in verschiedenen...



					www-genesis.destatis.de
				



Was man aber vor allem bedenken muss ist dass die Inflation im Jahresvergleich berechnet wird. Mieten und Materialien sind gegenüber 2021  nicht wirklich schlimmer geworden.
Zudem hängt halt die gefühlte Inflation stark an den täglichen Ausgaben Nahrung und Energie. Die machen am gesamten Warenkorb aber "nur" etwa 20% aus.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Herrenhaarschnitt beim Friseur statt 18 Euro nun 28 Euro -> +56%


Ist das mit Haare waschen? Bei uns hat der Herrenhaarschnitt auch eine Zeit lang deutlich mehr gekostet.
26 Euro weil die immer dort auch die Haare gewaschen haben wegen Corona usw.
Aber mitlerweile wurde das gelockert und ich bezahle wieder fast den alten Preis dafür 17 Euro.
Und wasche mir vorher zu Hause wieder selber die Haare.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zudem hängt halt die gefühlte Inflation stark an den täglichen Aufgaben Nahrung und Energie. Die machen am gesamten Warenkorb aber "nur" etwa 40% aus.


Nahrung ist auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr als 8% gestiegen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2022)

(war verrutscht, sind sogar deutlich weniger Anteil, vorher hatte ich noch die Mieten mit drin)
Nahrung hat z.B. 9,6% am Index. Also wenn die um 30% steigt hebt das den Gesamtindex nicht mal um 3%.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das mit Haare waschen? Bei uns hat der Herrenhaarschnitt auch eine Zeit lang deutlich mehr gekostet.
> 26 Euro weil die immer dort auch die Haare gewaschen haben wegen Corona usw.
> Aber mitlerweile wurde das gelockert und ich bezahle wieder fast den alten Preis dafür 17 Euro.
> Und wasche mir vorher zu Hause wieder selber die Haare.


Das geht z.B. im Jahresvergleich ja auch rein und schiebt die Gesamtsumme leicht nach unten (Herrenhaarschnitt war irgendwo bei 2 Promille, leider scheint der Deeplink oben nicht zu halten  )


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> (war verrutscht, sind sogar deutlich weniger Anteil, vorher hatte ich noch die Mieten mit drin)
> Nahrung hat z.B. 9,6% am Index. Also wenn die um 30% steigt hebt das den Gesamtindex nicht mal um 3%.


So macht es Sinn.


----------



## Lotto (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das mit Haare waschen? Bei uns hat der Herrenhaarschnitt auch eine Zeit lang deutlich mehr gekostet.
> 26 Euro weil die immer dort auch die Haare gewaschen haben wegen Corona usw.
> Aber mitlerweile wurde das gelockert und ich bezahle wieder fast den alten Preis dafür 17 Euro.
> Und wasche mir vorher zu Hause wieder selber die Haare.
> ...


Ja ist mit "Waschen" (1 mal kurz unters Wasser halten für 1 min). Trockenhaarschnitte machen die nicht mehr, auch nicht seitdem die Maßnahmen gelockert wurden. Der Kunde hat es halt akzeptiert und 1 min Kopf unter den Wasserhahn halten für 10 Euro ist halt ein besserer Grund als einfach zu sagen "wir haben den Preis um 10 Euro erhöht".


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja ist mit "Waschen" (1 mal kurz unters Wasser halten für 1 min). Trockenhaarschnitte machen die nicht mehr, auch nicht seitdem die Maßnahmen gelockert wurden. Der Kunde hat es halt akzeptiert und 1 min Kopf unter den Wasserhahn halten für 10 Euro ist halt ein besserer Grund als einfach zu sagen "wir haben den Preis um 10 Euro erhöht".


Bei uns hat es länger dauert und ich habe wenigstens noch eine Kopfmassage bekommen.
Aber 10 Euro mehr als vorher habe ich langfristig nicht eingesehen... dann hätte ich mir einen anderen Friseur gesucht.
Hier gibt es noch genug ausländische Friseure welche deutlich weniger nehmen.
Ist nur doof wenn man da immer warten muß weil das alles ohne Termine ist.
So komme ich immer gleich dran. Naja, 17 Euro ist auch ok. Wurde um 1 Euro erhöht.
Aber kann sein das sie nochmal erhöhen demnächst. Bis 20 Euro ist für mich ok.
Die müssen ja auch von etwas leben. Und Friseure werden meistens schlecht bezahlt.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für die, die immer noch Hoffnung in Die Linke setzen ein kleiner Schimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Realitätsverlust ist leider beängstigend.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Diese 8% können aber trotzdem vorne und hinten nicht hinhauen.


Gefühle sind immer so schön oder?


Lotto schrieb:


> Strompreise sind um 25% gestiegen.


Von 29 auf 31ct vor EEG Abschaffung bei uns, von 32 auf 35 bei meiner Oma.


Lotto schrieb:


> Also bitte, da muss man jetzt keine Studie machen.


Doch 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das mit Haare waschen? Bei uns hat der Herrenhaarschnitt auch eine Zeit lang deutlich mehr gekostet.


Ich zahle in München für nen Scherenschnitt 12€😅


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns hat es länger dauert und ich habe wenigstens noch eine Kopfmassage bekommen.
> Aber 10 Euro mehr als vorher habe ich langfristig nicht eingesehen... dann hätte ich mir einen anderen Friseur gesucht.
> Hier gibt es noch genug ausländische Friseure welche deutlich weniger nehmen.
> Ist nur doof wenn man da immer warten muß weil das alles ohne Termine ist.
> ...



Die Nebenkosten aber auch und der Laden ist nicht immer voll. Ich zahle 25, ohne waschen, mit Bart.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gefühle sind immer so schön oder?


Das sind nicht nur Gefühle. @Olstyle hat das doch gut aufgedröselt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich zahle in München für nen Scherenschnitt 12€😅


Wenn ich hier zum türkischen Friseur gehe bezahle ich auch 12 Euro.
Aber da muß man oft länger warten.
Und zweitens müssen die schneller arbeiten um das Geld wieder reinzubekommen.
Sonst lohnt sich das für sie nicht.

Ne, da bezahle ich lieber 17 Euro und habe keine Wartezeiten und Stress.
Ich gehe immer zu einer russischstämmigen Friseurmeisterin.
Da sind alles Frauen.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für die, die immer noch Hoffnung in Die Linke setzen ein kleiner Schimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso, nur weil die Linke zurecht auf die Schuld der NATO an diesem Konflikt hinweist?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wieso, nur weil die Linke zurecht auf die Schuld der NATO an diesem Konflikt hinweist?


Nein, weil die ernsthaft der Meinung sind, dass die Ukraine das gewinnt und Russland das einfach so hinnimmt.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gefühle sind immer so schön oder?



Oft aber realistischer  und aus eigener Erfahrung gespeist.  Ein Warenkorb ist statistisch sicher irgendwo korrekt, aber wenn du dir früh mal schnell etwas im Bäcker holst, sind es beim Pfannkuchen 50% und beim Kaffee häufig auch.
Am Ende macht es die Menge der Erhöhungen und jeder zieht nach.
Mal sehen welche Philosophische Antwort dann vom Herrn Habeck kommt.

Meine Ölheizung hat auf jeden Fall mehr als 8% benötigt.
1000l, kosteten 1750 Euro. Im Jahresbetrieb bräuchte man dann so 4000 Euro.
Für zwei Rentner wäre das schon etwas Geld.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, weil die ernsthaft der Meinung sind, dass die Ukraine das gewinnt und Russland das einfach so hinnimmt.



Vielleicht auch weil sie dem Shitstorm entgegen wollen, wenn sie anderer Meinung sind?
Es fällt immer schwerer sie zu wählen.
Man schwenkt überwiegend die Regenbogenfahne und geniert sich die Internationale zu singen.
Der absolute Pazifismus ist auch dahin. Man heult im Chor.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wieso, nur weil die Linke zurecht auf die Schuld der NATO an diesem Konflikt hinweist?


Weil in der Linken besonders Personen wie Frau Wiessler anscheinend in letzter Zeit einmal zuviel am Klebstoff geschnüffelt zu haben scheinen und z.B. zuletzt erst wieder die Grünen als "Bettvorleger der deutschen Rüstungsindustrie" bezeichneten, weil sie die Lieferung von schweren Waffen an die Ukraine ermöglichen, was den Krieg nicht beenden würde, sondern nur weiter anfeuern.

Im gleiche Atemzug hat man aber in der Linken keinen ansatzweise auch nur irgendwie realistischen Ansatz zu bieten, wie man Putin sonst an den Verhandlungstisch bekommt und dabei von seinen unhaltbaren Maximalforderungen, gegenüber der Ukraine, abrückt!

Davon abgesehen ist es inzwischen, durch die aktuellen Entwicklungen / Handlungen der russischen Seite, auch völlig unerheblich geworden, das und welche Fehler die NATO die letzten 30 Jahre gemacht hat.

Fehler der NATO sind fraglos vorhanden, aber waren in keinem Fall und zu keiner Zeit so schwerwiegend, dass selbige rechtfertigen würden, das Russland seit 2014 die Krim völkerrechtswidrig anektiert hat, grüne Männchen in die Ostukraine schickte und jetzt seit über 3 Monaten einen blindwütig-brutalen Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine führt.

Wer da in der aktuellen Situation immer noch ernsthaft versucht mit Fehlern & "Kriegstreiberei" der NATO argumentieren zu wollen, ist einfach nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen, oder möchte auch gar nichts weiter, als gewollten Relativismus betreiben!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> und Russland das einfach so hinnimmt.


Wir erinnern uns ja alle an den Atomkrieg der USA nachdem sie in Vietnam verloren haben.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, weil die ernsthaft der Meinung sind, dass die Ukraine das gewinnt und Russland das einfach so hinnimmt.


War doch nur ein Gastbeitrag und es spricht eben für die Partei, dass sie auch solche extremen Positionen zu Wort kommen lässt. 









						Die Waffen der Friedlichkeit (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Nach kontroverser Diskussion verurteilt der Linke-Parteitag die Aggression gegen die Ukraine als völkerrechtswidrig und verbrecherisch. Auch der Kurs der Nato wird kritisiert, aber nicht als Erklärung für Putins Krieg.




					www.nd-aktuell.de


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Die Linke kann immer viel kritisieren hat aber keine realistischen Lösungsvorschläge.
Das Einzige wo sie damals mit Recht hatten, war die Forderung nach einen höheren Mindestlohn.
Ansonsten waren sie entweder utopisch oder auf Kuschelkurs mit Despoten.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie das nächste mal ganz aus dem Bundestag verschwindet.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Gastbeitrag und *es spricht eben für die Partei, dass sie auch solche extremen Positionen zu Wort kommen lässt*.


Muss ja dann im Umkehrschluss, nach deiner "Logik", auch für die AfD sprechen (du merkst auch schon gar nicht mehr was für einen Stuß du oft schreibst oder?)...


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Muss ja dann im Umkehrschluss, nach deiner "Logik", auch für die AfD sprechen (du merkst auch schon gar nicht mehr was für einen Stuß du oft schreibst oder?)...


Wenn die AfD auf ihrem Parteitag eine Person reden lässt, die pro Migration oder LBQTIA+ Rechte spricht, dann würde ich exakt das gleiche sagen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD auf ihrem Parteitag eine Person reden lässt, die pro Migration oder LBQTIA+ Rechte spricht, dann würde ich exakt das gleiche sagen.


Dann wäre es aber nicht mehr die AfD.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn die AfD auf ihrem Parteitag eine Person reden lässt, die pro Migration oder LBQTIA+ Rechte spricht, dann würde ich exakt das gleiche sagen.


Na, musst du dich jetzt wieder mit der bei solchen Aussagen üblichen Wurmmanier aus deiner eigenen Aussage winden?
Du hast geschrieben "es spricht für die Partei auch solche extremen Positionen zu Wort kommen zu lassen".
Da stand nichts bei dir, von einer thematischer Ausgrenzung, welche extremen Themen jetzt erlaubt sind und welche nicht.  

Mal abgesehen davon, extreme Positionen sollten nie in einer öffentlichen Debate zu Wort kommen, weil Extremismus, jeglicher Couleur, Farbe und politischen Position nie und wirklich nie sinnvolle Lösungen, oder auch nur Beiträge, zu bieten hat (was man ja auch an dir regelmäßig genug sieht)!


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich zahle in München für nen Scherenschnitt 12€😅


Ich hab eine elektrische Haarschneidemaschine. Einmal pro Monat auf 13mm einstellen und drüber. Fertig.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na, musst du dich jetzt wieder mit der bei solchen Aussagen üblichen Wurmmanier aus deiner eigenen Aussage winden?


Man kann sich nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass er und Sparanus hier regelmäßig die dazugehörige Meisterschaft veranstalten. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, extreme Positionen sollten nie in einer öffentlichen Debate zu Wort kommen


Kann man nur hoffen, dass das irgendwann bei der FDP und der ganzen wirtschaftshörigen und marktradikalen Pfeifenparade mal beherzigt wird.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer nur von Linksaußen und Rechtsaußen Kritik bekommt muss ja alles richtig machen.


Mit der gleichen Inbrunst mit der du einst die Kristina-Schröder-Jugend und deine Mitgliedschaft in ihr verteidigt hast, verteidigst du jetzt die Grünen.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na, musst du dich jetzt wieder mit der bei solchen Aussagen üblichen Wurmmanier aus deiner eigenen Aussage winden?
> Du hast geschrieben "es spricht für die Partei auch solche extremen Positionen zu Wort kommen zu lassen".
> Da stand nichts bei dir, von einer thematischer Ausgrenzung, welche extremen Themen jetzt erlaubt sind und welche nicht.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, extreme Positionen sollten nie in einer öffentlichen Debate zu Wort kommen, weil Extremismus, jeglicher Couleur, Farbe und politischen Position nie und wirklich nie sinnvolle Lösungen, oder auch nur Beiträge, zu bieten hat (was man ja auch an dir regelmäßig genug sieht)!


Wenn Du zustimmst, dass die Forderung eines Sieges der Ukraine über Russland generell extrem ist und nicht nur vor dem Hintergrund des Meinungsbildes der Delegierten der Partei "die Linke", dann bin mit dem was Du schreibst völlig einverstanden.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> die Forderung eines Sieges der Ukraine über Russland generell extrem



Sie ist einfach nur realitätsfern  und damit dumm.
Politik sollte sich auch ein wenig an der Wirklichkeit orientieren und die Menschen im Blick haben,  weil dies ihre Aufgabe sein sollte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie ist einfach nur realitätsfern  und damit dumm.
> Politik sollte sich auch ein wenig an der Wirklichkeit orientieren und die Menschen im Blick haben,  weil dies ihre Aufgabe sein sollte.


Realitätsferne in der Politik ist aber Standard.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir bezahlen für unseren Wocheneinkauf ca 30 Euro mehr.
> Das sind ca 100 Euro für 3 Personen. Das sind fast 40% mehr.



Die offiziellen Berechnungen hängen hierher, bzw. haben noch andere Sachen im "virtuellen Warenkorb", die der Geringverdiener eher seltener kauft.









						Wie hoch ist die "gefühlte Inflation" in Deutschland?
					

Die Währungsumstellung 2002 gilt als Geburtsstunde der "gefühlten Inflation". Alle beklagten damals den "Teuro". Derzeit empfinden viele wieder so. Warum liegen gefühlte Teuerung und offizielle Zahlen so weit auseinander? Von Axel John.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



(01. März 2022)

Problem mit den Lohnerhöhungen ist die Lohnpreisspirale, weil dann mehr Geld in Umlauf gebracht werden muss.
Das ist dann irgendwann ähnlich wie vor 100 Jahren, wo man dann Millionen für Brot zahlte.









						Kommt mit der Inflation die Lohn-Preis-Spirale?
					

Sparer und Verbraucher erleiden derzeit Monat für Monat neue Inflationsschocks. Die EZB beruhigt und prophezeit für 2022 niedrigere Teuerungsraten. Doch was passiert, wenn die Lohn-Preis-Spirale einsetzt? Von Notker Blechner.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

Gestern mal aus Spaß meine " persönliche " Preisentwicklung bei Pfannkuchen ( für andere Berliner) nachvollzogen.
Kindheit DDR 30 Pfennige Ost.
Jetzt sind es 1,50 Euro.

1,50 Euro = 3 DM= 15 Ostmark.

Dafür hätte ich als Teenager  50 Pfannkuchen ( Berliner) kaufen können. 🤣


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Herrenhaarschnitt beim Friseur statt 18 Euro nun 28 Euro -> +56%



Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten eine Haarschneindemaschine zugelegt für 20€. Das Geld habe ich schon wieder raus.
Als ich letzte Woche mir mal die Seiten kürzen lassen wollte, weil ich mit der Maschine nur eine einheitliche Länge hinbekomme wollten die danach für die 20-25 min dann 31€ haben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gestern mal aus Spaß meine " persönliche " Preisentwicklung bei Pfannkuchen ( für andere Berliner) nachvollzogen.
> Kindheit DDR 30 Pfennige Ost.
> Jetzt sind es 1,50 Euro.
> 
> ...



Selbst ich kenne als Kind noch eine Kugel Eis für 5 ct. Heute sind es fast 2€.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die offiziellen Berechnungen hängen hierher, bzw. haben noch andere sachen im "virtuellen Warenkorb", die der Geringverdiener eher seltener kauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du darfst nicht vergessen das die Produktion von Rohstoffen nicht teurer geworden sind. Das passiert beim Handel, wo jetzt extreme Gewinne gemacht werden.
Der Mehrheit wird das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen das die Produktion von Rohstoffen nicht teurer geworden sind. Das passiert beim Handel, wo jetzt extreme Gewinne gemacht werden.
> Der Mehrheit wird das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen.



Hängt davon ab, was produziert wird. Bei energieintensiven Produkten steigen durch die Hohen Energiekosten die Preise.
Beton ist von 80€ auf 300€ gestiegen.

Dazu sind die Lieferketten immer noch gestört. 
Wollte mir Anfang des Jahres einen Raspi4 bestellen. Da hat Conrad 42 Wochen (!) Lieferzeit angegeben. Aktuell sind es noch 30 Wochen.
Da gab es nun schon die Theorie das der wohl zu Fuß aus China transportiert wird.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Problem mit den Lohnerhöhungen ist die Lohnpreisspirale, weil dann mehr Geld in Umlauf gebracht werden muss.
> Das ist dann irgendwann ähnlich wie vor 100 Jahren, wo man dann Millionen für Brot zahlte.


Und wenn die Löhne, gerade der unteren Einkommen, nicht erhöht werden, wächst die Armut.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn die Löhne, gerade der unteren Einkommen, nicht erhöht werden, wächst die Armut.


Selbst gewählt.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, was produziert wird. Bei energieintensiven Produkten steigen durch die Hohen Energiekosten die Preise.
> Beton ist von 80€ auf 300€ gestiegen.



Ich meinte zB Energieträger wie Öl, Gas, Kohle usw.
Das die Wertschöpfungskette durch die Preise am Markt leiden, ist klar und durch Abschöpfung der Kaufkraft der Wirtschaft vieles verloren geht, ein weiteres Problem. 
ZB Spargel und Erdbeerbauern. Es wird untergepflügt, weil keiner das Geld dafür ausgibt.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2022)

Preise von früher? Ich kann mich noch an Einzelfahrkarten der Erfurter Verkehrsbetriebe zu 0,40DM erinnern. Jetzt: 2,20€.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Selbst gewählt.


Armut ist also in jeden Fall selbst gewählt, ah ja...
Hat der "Liberale Extremistenflügel in der FDP-Geschlossenen" da etwa wieder Freigang bekommen?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn die Löhne, gerade der unteren Einkommen, nicht erhöht werden, wächst die Armut.



Da braucht es gezielte Unterstützung. Gleichzeitig, muss aber Dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Geldmenge dadurch nicht noch weiter steigt, indem oben mit Steuern und Beschlagnahmungen abgeschnitten wird.



Poulton schrieb:


> Preise von früher? Ich kann mich noch an Einzelfahrkarten der Erfurter Verkehrsbetriebe zu 0,40DM erinnern. Jetzt: 2,20€.



Naja, heute komme ich kostenlos durch ganz Deutschland.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Preise von früher? Ich kann mich noch an Einzelfahrkarten der Erfurter Verkehrsbetriebe zu 0,40DM erinnern.


In Berlin waren es 20 Pfennige und die meisten sind an den Boxen meist vorbeigegangen, oder haben nur so getan. 😆
Ich denke ÖPBV kostenlos, Streuerfinanziert, wäre eine kluge Sache.
Vermögensteuer,  könnte helfen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Armut ist also in jeden Fall selbst gewählt, ah ja...
> Hat der "Liberale Extremistenflügel in der FDP-Klappse" etwa wieder Freigang bekommen?


Wenn die Leute dann Parteien wie SPD und Grüne wählen, wählen die sich selbst die Armut. Zudem bin ich nicht in der FDP und will mit denen auch nicht zu tun haben, die aktuelle Bundes-FDP geht mir gehörig auf den Sack.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> In Berlin waren es 20 Pfennige


Mark der DDR oder DM?


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da braucht es gezielte Unterstützung. Gleichzeitig, muss aber Dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Geldmenge dadurch nicht noch weiter steigt, indem oben mit Steuern und Beschlagnahmungen abgeschnitten wird.



Nee, du musst zB an hohe Mieten herangehen. Das ist eine Rentenwirtschaft, die nur auf Besitz beruht jnd keinerlei Produktivität generiert, aber Einkommen abwerten und Geld aus den Kreislauf entnehmen.
Ist natürlich wesentlich umfassender zu erklären.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da braucht es gezielte Unterstützung. Gleichzeitig, muss aber Dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Geldmenge dadurch nicht noch weiter steigt, indem oben mit Steuern und Beschlagnahmungen abgeschnitten wird.



Ein Anfang dafür wäre eigentlich sehr simpel, Vermögenssteuer wieder einführen und endlich mal den Aktienmarkt und die dortigen Spekulationsgeschäfte angemessen besteuern.
Gerade letzteres ist ein unfassbarer, lächerlich zu "versteuernder", Haufen Geld, der zumeist nicht aktiv arbeitet und nur durch die aktive Wirtschaftsleistung anderer Personen immer weiter passiv vermehrt wird.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem bin ich nicht in der FDP und will mit denen auch nicht zu tun haben, die aktuelle Bundes-FDP geht mir gehörig auf den Sack.



Das war auch nicht der Kern des Geschriebenen, sondern das man solche Äußerungen üblicherweise aus der FDP zu hören bekommt.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mark der DDR oder DM?


Ost natürlich.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Anfang dafür wäre eigentlich sehr simpel, Vermögenssteuer wieder einführen und endlich mal den Aktienmarkt und die dortigen Spekulationsgeschäfte angemessen besteuern.
> Gerade letzteres ist ein unfassbarer Haufen Geld, der zumeist nicht aktiv arbeitet und nur durch die aktive Wirtschaftsleistung anderer Personen immer weiter vermehrt wird.



Sehr schön zusammengefasst!  ☝😉


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Anfang dafür wäre eigentlich sehr simpel, Vermögenssteuer wieder einführen und endlich mal den Aktienmarkt und die dortigen Spekulationsgeschäfte angemessen besteuern.


Nicht zu vergessen eines der Geschenke von rot-grün damals an Reiche und Vermögende: Kapitalertragssteuer von einst gekoppelt an den persönlichen Steuersatz, gesenkt auf 25% und Senkung des Spitzensteuersatz von 53% auf 42%.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab eine elektrische Haarschneidemaschine. Einmal pro Monat auf 13mm einstellen und drüber. Fertig.


Joar wenn es dir reicht 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie ist einfach nur realitätsfern und damit dumm.


Komisch die USA haben die Niederlage in Vietnam auch ohne Rache oder so weggesteckt


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich als Teenager 50 Pfannkuchen ( Berliner) kaufen können. 🤣


Aber keine einzige Banane


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber keine einzige Banane


Das entspricht leider nicht der Wahrheit.
Mein jetziger Bananenkonsum bewegt sich ungefähr auf einem ähnlichem Level wie damals.
Ist aber immer ein guter Joke. 😉
Ich vermisse die damalige Diversität.... 🤣
Haufenweise private Fleischer,  Bäcker, mit vielen unterschiedlichen Geschmacksnuancen und Spezialitäten.
Jetzt schmeckt jede Wiener gleich.
Früher Einheitspartei, jetzt Einheitsgeschmack.

Wobei das in den 90ern den Bach runtergegangen ist  mit den ganzen Discountern und dem Niedriglohnsektor.
Da kauft man eben die günstige Panzerwurst, bei Lidi und der selbstständige Fleischer, bleibt auf der Strecke.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komisch die USA haben die Niederlage in Vietnam auch ohne Rache oder so weggesteckt



Wobei das ja auch nicht vor der Haustür lag.

Uns sind die Afghanen ja nun auch egal.








						Aufnahme queerer Geflüchteter: "Taube Ohren" bei Baerbock und Faeser
					

Die Bundesregierung lässt nach Ansicht von Dutzenden Bürgerrechtsorganisationen queere Menschen in Afghanistan im Stich, obwohl diese in ihrem Heimatland um ihr Leben fürchten müssen. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				







Tschetan schrieb:


> Das entspricht leider nicht der Wahrheit.
> Mein jetziger Bananenkonsum bewegt sich ungefähr auf einem ähnlichem Level wie damals.
> Ist aber immer ein guter Joke. 😉
> Ich vermisse die damalige Diversität.... 🤣
> ...



Auch die großen Ketten und Kaufhäuser machen immer mehr zu, weil viele alles bei Amazon bestellen.









						Ladenschluss - Sterben unsere Innenstädte?
					

Die deutschen Städte entwickeln sich mehr und mehr zu "Problemzonen". Statt Einkaufsmeilen sieht man plötzlich immer mehr geschlossene Geschäfte. Die großen Kaufhäuser sind fast verschwunden. Reihenweise machen Filialen von großen Modeketten, Schuhgeschäfte und viele Einzelhandels-Läden dicht...




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du machst aber auch den Fehler und setzt sexuelle Orientierung gleich mit sexuellen Handlungen.
> 
> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, in einer  Partnerschaft (selbst bei einer aromantisch geprägten) geht es unabhängig von der konkreten sexuellen Orientierung der beteiligten Personen um mehr als nur vögeln.



Es gibt noch eine handvoll anderer privater Dinge, aber die sind eben: PRIVAT.
Mit anderen unterhält man sich über öffentliche Dinge. Und was bitte schön gibt es an öffentlichen Tätigkeiten/..., die "heterosexuell" oder [50% Alphabet] sein könnten?



> Wie kommst du drauf, das sich jeder nicht heterosexuelle Mensch gleich damit vorstellt?



Es wurde gefordert, dass jeder mit seiner geschlechtlichen Orientierung und Personalpronomen vorstellen sollte: "Ich bin XY, einX ABCisch* DEF und möchte mit GH angesprochen werden."

Bislang ist genau das nicht der Fall und ich könnte die LGBTTIAOANIAQP* unter 99% der Leute, denen ich begegne, nicht einmal als solche diskriminieren, wenn ich es wollte, weil ich gar keine Ahnung habe, wer es ist und im großen und ganzen wüsste ich auch nicht, wieso sich das jemals ändern sollte. Aber die einige sehr vokale Leute aus dem LGBTTIAOANIAQ*-Dunstfeld fordern das eben genau anders und behaupten, es wäre diskriminierend, wenn nicht jeder seine sexuelle Orientierung rausbrüllt, weil das ja angeblich Heteros auch alle 5 Sekunden machen.



> Hätte noch *P*ansexuell und *N*ichtbinär zu bieten.



Bingo! 



> Wobei in der Regel in dem Akronym die Buchstaben auch mehrfach belegt werden können und sich somit nicht doppeln müssen.
> z.B. Agender, Asexuell, Aromantisch -> A
> 
> Und für die Kurzform gibt es ja "LGBT*" (wo der Stern wie in der Informatik als Platzhalter dient) oder einfach "Queer".



Naaaaah. Inakzeptabel. Es wäre doch abwertend gegenüber letzteren wenn man die einen einzeln aufführt und die anderen bestenfalls unter einer nicht von denen selbst gewählten Sammelbezeichung.



> Wobei ich mich Frage, wie man für die einfache Streichung eines Gesetzes ein halbes Jahr brauchen kann.



Vielleicht warten auf eine passende Gelegenheit zur medialen Ausschlachtung. Macht doch keinen Sinn, was gutes zu tun, wenn der Wähler gerade nur auf die Ukraine guckt...




Poulton schrieb:


> Dazu gehört ja nicht viel. Der Mann ist der Inbegriff der unionschen Unfähigkeit.



Wenn er das ist, was sind dann Dobrindt, Scheuer, Guttenberg, Karliczek, Aigner, Altmaier, Seehofer,...?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Google hilft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiterer Faktor: Es braucht schlicht Zeit um die Daten zusammenzutragen, die Angabe hängt der Realität also immer etwas hinterher.




seahawk schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Gastbeitrag und es spricht eben für die Partei, dass sie auch solche extremen Positionen zu Wort kommen lässt.



"Extreme Positionen zu Wort kommen lassen" ist eine positive Eingeschaft für Moderatoren intellektueller Gesprächszirkel mit sorgfältig ausgewählten Teilnehmern.

"Parteien" dagegen sind Dinger, die für Führungsfunktionen gewählt werden können. Dafür disqualifiziert sich die Linke durch ihre außenpolitischen Positionen leider restlos.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, was produziert wird. Bei energieintensiven Produkten steigen durch die Hohen Energiekosten die Preise.
> Beton ist von 80€ auf 300€ gestiegen.



Auch da ist es aber der Handel, der den Reibach macht, denn international ist die für Beton im Wert von ehemals 80 € nötige Öl-/Gasmenge bei weitem nicht um 220 € gestiegen und die Verarbeitungskosten sind gleich geblieben. Aber die Margen auf dem Weg von den Förderstellen bis zum Betonwerk sind explodiert (und mutmaßlich schlägt letzteres auch weiterhin noch die alte Marge in relativer Höhe oben draufschlägt.




Poulton schrieb:


> Preise von früher? Ich kann mich noch an Einzelfahrkarten der Erfurter Verkehrsbetriebe zu 0,40DM erinnern. Jetzt: 2,20€.



High-End-Grafikkarte: 330 DM.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Komisch die USA haben die Niederlage in Vietnam auch ohne Rache oder so weggesteckt


Sie werden weitere hoffentlich wegstecken. 
Ich weiß nicht ob das heutige ankuscheln von Scholz bei Biden, noch perspektivisch richtig ist?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er das ist, was sind dann Dobrindt, Scheuer, Guttenberg, Karliczek, Aigner, Altmaier, Seehofer,...?



Roland Wöller nicht vergessen.
Wurde zuvor schon mal ein (Innen)Minister von einem Tag auf den anderen gefeuert?


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er das ist, was sind dann Dobrindt, Scheuer, Guttenberg, Karliczek, Aigner, Altmaier, Seehofer,...?


Weitere Beispiele der unionschen Unfähigkeit und die persongewordene Union der Union.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Parteien" dagegen sind Dinger, die für Führungsfunktionen gewählt werden können. Dafür disqualifiziert sich die Linke durch ihre außenpolitischen Positionen leider restlos.



Reicht doch, wenn man sie für die Innenpolitik wählt. Da gibt es genug Baustellen.
Außenpolitik kann man anderen lassen.

Zumal da absehbar auch gar nicht die Wahlergebnisse da sind, dass die Linke Außenpolitik machen müsste.

Aktuell muss man froh sein, wenn es die Linke überhaupt über 5% schafft, nachdem Wagenknecht und ihr Mann die zerlegt haben.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> nachdem Wagenknecht und ihr Mann die zerlegt haben.



Ich denke das ihr Elend eher daran liegt, das diese beiden von Teilen der Partei " zerlegt" wurden.
Sie sollen die Interessen der einfachen Menschen, die keine Lobby haben, rigoros vertreten.
So wie sie jetzt auftreten, braucht sie keiner.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Selbst gewählt.


Ich habe die SPD gewählt. Aufgrund ihres recht sozialen Parteiprogramms.
Aber die können nicht so wie sie gerne wollen weil die FDP auch mit in der Regierung ist.
Und weil der Krieg noch als zweite Krise dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2022)

Die SPD hat ein soziales Arbeitsprogramm? Vielleicht wenn man mit Autokonzernvorständen, Kohlekraftwerksbetreibern und ehemals Russlandinvestoren,  neuerdings Rüstungsbossen sozialisiert.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Roland Wöller nicht vergessen.
> Wurde zuvor schon mal ein (Innen)Minister von einem Tag auf den anderen gefeuert?



Ich hab mich mal auf Leute mit Bundesämtern beschränkt, sonst würde die Liste ja die gesamte CSU und große Teil der CDU zumindest in Hessen, BW, Sachsen, Thüringen, ... enthalten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Reicht doch, wenn man sie für die Innenpolitik wählt. Da gibt es genug Baustellen.
> Außenpolitik kann man anderen lassen.



Man kann eine Partei nur "für Regierung" wählen...
Oder, wenn man ihr von vorneherein jede Chance abspricht (was bei der Linken derzeit eine belastbare Position ist), dann damit ihr *gesamtes* Programm in den Fokus anderer Parteien gerückt wird. Und Äußeres ist bei der Linken definitiv kein Randthema, sondern neben Arbeitsmarktpolitik einer der profilifiertesten Teile überhaupt.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die SPD hat ein soziales Arbeitsprogramm? Vielleicht wenn man mit Autokonzernvorständen, Kohlekraftwerksbetreibern und ehemals Russlandinvestoren,  neuerdings Rüstungsbossen sozialisiert.


Darin steht u.a. die Erhöhung des Mindestlohnes, Einführung vom Bürgergeld (Abschaffung von Hartz IV), Schaffung von neuen Sozialwohnungen, Zusammenlegung von der gesetzlichen und privaten Krankenkasse (Bürgerversicherung). Letzteres fällt wegen der FDP weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2022)

Das ist auch alles "weggefallen", als man noch mit der Union regiert hat, das ist auf Landesebene (Wohnungsbau) sogar weggefallen, wenn man mit der Linken regiert hat.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube wirklich das die SPD ihre Pläne gerne umsetzen würde, wenn sie könnte.
Aber der Mindestlohn wird ja erhöht und das Bürgergeld soll auch noch kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2022)

Nur was hindert die SPD daran Abschiebungen von unbescholtenen Menschen in Diktaturen abzuschaffen??


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2022)

Wenn wir auf Atomstrom setzen würden müssten wir die Kohlekraftwerke nicht wieder hochfahren.

Frankreich: Warum oder?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541020462356070401

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2022)

Da wir von einem europäischen Stromnetz reden wäre es zumindest denkbar dass man hier auch Kapazitäten für Nachbarländer eingeplant hat, nicht nur für den Eigenbedarf.
Im Zweifelsfall ist aber eher wieder ein Atom-Meiler mehr als gedacht in ungeplante Wartung.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2022)

Dazu kommen auch die Brennstäbe aus Russland.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum nehmen sie nicht NS2, wenn die anderen aufgrund von Wartunfsarbeiten,oder blockierten Geräten in Kanada,  still stehen?



Im wesentlichen aus drei Gruenden. 1. weil Russland - wie Du dem Thread, in dem Du Hausverbot hast, entnehmen kannst - die Ukraine ueberfallen hat und Nord Stream 2 Teil der Strafsanktionen ist, weil 2. die Wartungsarbeiten offensichtlich nur vorgeschoben sind und deshalb 3. nur ideologiegesteuerte Keyboardwarrior wie Du ernsthaft annehmen koennen, das Russland durch Nord Stream 2  auch nur einen Fingerhut mehr an Gas pumpen wuerde als durch Nord Stream 1.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum treffen alle Sanktionen uns und das, obwohl es nicht einmal Gegensanktionen gibt ?



Gas wird von uns nicht saktioniert. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Von welchen anderen Sanktionen bist Du betroffen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie ist einfach nur realitätsfern  und damit dumm.
> Politik sollte sich auch ein wenig an der Wirklichkeit orientieren und die Menschen im Blick haben,  weil dies ihre Aufgabe sein sollte.



Oh, welch bedeutungsschwangerer Blubbersatz. Aber was bedeutet er? Das wir hopp, hopp! dem russischen Baeren die Ukraine mit einer Schleife drumherum zum Jahrestag haetten ueberreichen sollen, um uns fuer ein paar weitere fette Jahre billig Gas liefern zu lassen?

Die Wirklichkeit ist, dass Russland erneut einen Krieg - uebrigens an einer NATO-Aussengrenze! - vom Zaun gebrochen und erklaert hat, die Ukraine von der Karte kratzen zu wollen. Die Wirklichkeit ist auch, dass Putin Ende 2021 einen Brief an den Weihnachtsmann geschrieben hat und gerne 1991 zurueckhaben moechte. Da Du das in meiner Erinnerung zu keiner Zeit als realitaetsfern, dumm und an den Menschen vorbei bezeichnet hast, wuerde ich da insgesamt etwas mehr Nachsicht von Dir erwarten.

Vielleicht ist das Problem ja nicht, dass die Politik die Wirklichkeit nicht in den Blick nimmt und eher, dass Du sie einfach nicht akzeptieren kannst (oder willst)?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Seit Jahren wurde ich veralbert und immer gefragt wann es denn los geht.



Eigentlich hast Du in dem Thread, in dem Du nun Hausverbot hast, bis zum 24. Februar noch Putins Lied von der Russophobie gesungen und einen Ueberfall Russlands auf die Ukraine als Unfug abgetan. Spielt Dein Gedaechtnis Dir da vielleicht einen Streich? Waere, wenn ich mir Dein verklaerendes Gegluckse ueber die hach so schoene DDR anschaue, ja nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir auf Atomstrom setzen würden müssten wir die Kohlekraftwerke nicht wieder hochfahren.
> 
> Frankreich: Warum oder?
> 
> ...








						Abhängigkeit: Warum spricht niemand über russisches Uran für Atomkraftwerke?
					

Die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten sollen sich befreien von Kohle, Öl und am besten auch Gas aus Russland. Warum spricht niemand über Uran für Atomkraftwerke?




					www.wiwo.de
				












						Ukrainekrieg: EU ist auch von russischem Uran abhängig
					

Seit dem Überfall der Kremltruppen auf die Ukraine gilt die Atomkraft für viele in der EU als Alternative zu russischem Gas. Tatsächlich bestehen nach SPIEGEL-Informationen aber auch hier mehr Abhängigkeiten als gedacht.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						Streit um AKW-Laufzeiten: Mangel an Brennstäben?
					

Russland drosselt die Gaslieferungen. Politiker erwägen einen Weiterbetrieb deutscher Atomkraftwerke. Wären dafür neue Brennstäbe verfügbar?




					www.zdf.de
				




Ich denke das sollte die Frage beantworten?
Bisschen wie Hase und Igel...


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juni 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Im wesentlichen aus drei Gruenden. 1. weil Russland - wie Du dem Thread, in dem Du Hausverbot hast, entnehmen kannst - die Ukraine ueberfallen hat und Nord Stream 2 Teil der Strafsanktionen ist, weil 2. die Wartungsarbeiten offensichtlich nur vorgeschoben sind und deshalb 3. nur ideologiegesteuerte Keyboardwarrior wie Du ernsthaft annehmen koennen, das Russland durch Nord Stream 2  auch nur einen Fingerhut mehr an Gas pumpen wuerde als durch Nord Stream 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hausverbot ? Sicher, obwohl ja eigentlich auch Meinungsfreiheit in den Forumsregeln verankert ist. Kann man seine Schlußfolgerungen ziehen. 

Ich gehe mal nicht auf deine Punkte ein,  nur soviel, wenn es uns wichtig wäre, müssten  wir uns einfach um die fehlende Turbine kümmern, um den Vorwand zu beseitigen.
Der Vorschlag mit NS2 kam glaube ich sogar von den Russen.

Welche Sanktionen treffen uns? Vielleicht die EU Sanktionen? Einige Länder bezahlen nicht in Rubel, andere kommen ohne Gas aus Russland aus, aber am Ende steigen durch den entstehenden Bedarf die Preise, auch für uns.
Dazu wurde wegen der Unsicherheiten weniger bestellt, also auch weniger geliefert. 
Ich will jetzt auch nicht von Dünger und anderen Rohstoffen schreiben.
Welche Sanktionen haben denn den Gegner so richtig hart getroffen ? 
Ende des Jahres soll Öl boykottiert werden ? Bin gespannt wie Schwedt das wegsteckt.

Beton, Holz und Baustahl sind ordentlich gestiegen und viele Firmen lassen Bauobjekte deshalb liegen. 
Installationsfirmen Sanitär, Elektro klagen über ewige Lieferzeiten.
Solaranlagen aber das gleiche. 
Es zwickt überall und im Moment ist es gerade losgegangen. 

Veranstaltungsfirmen haben Problene mit der Angebotsplanungm weil keiner weiß wie die Preise steigen.

Ich glaube viele unterschätzen die Situation und den Gegner und da beziehe ich Teile der Regierung ein.
Wir schaffen unsere Wirtschaft ab.
Ist meine Meinung.


Leider darf ich dir hier nicht antworten, aber du liegst ein wenig daneben.
Ich habe vom verhandeln und Kompromissen geschrieben, aber auch vor dem kommenden gewarnt.
Solltest also nicht so selektiv diskutieren und vielleicht die Geschichte etwas weiter zurückverfolgen.
Ab 1991 wäre klug.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich die Russen vielleicht besser als du einschätzen und warne vor Arroganz.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das sollte die Frage beantworten?


Sarkasmus


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sarkasmus


 Realismus.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wagenknecht


Heißt die nicht Weidelknecht?



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube wirklich das die SPD ihre Pläne gerne umsetzen würde, wenn sie könnte.


Der Ruf als Verräterpartei kommt nicht von irgendwoher, sondern den hat man sich hart erarbeitet.
Passend dazu auch: 








						Wirecard-Skandal | Fabio De Masi: "Putin hat die Bundesregierung in der Hand"
					

Vor zwei Jahren implodierte der Wirecard-Konzern. Der Ex-Chef sitzt in U-Haft...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher, obwohl ja eigentlich auch Meinungsfreiheit in den Forumsregeln verankert ist. Kann man seine Schlußfolgerungen ziehen.



Also ich komme da zu der Schlussfolgerung, dass Du hier noch reichlich Narrenfreiheit geniesst und einfach in anderen Threads weiter battlest. Fun Fact - im schoenen Russland sind 15 Jahre im Jackpot, wenn man zum Krieg Krieg sagt. Merkste selbst, oder? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal nicht auf deine Punkte ein(...)



Yeah. Einfach mal nicht aufs Gegenueber eingehen und lieber seinen Post als Buehne benutzen, um zum x-ten Mal die immer gleichen Phrasen zu dreschen. Als da waeren:



Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)nur soviel, wenn es uns wichtig wäre, müssten  wir uns einfach um die fehlende Turbine kümmern, um den Vorwand zu beseitigen.



Da ist sie wieder, die magische Turbine. Eine in Kanada gefertigte und 2009 an Russland uebergebene aeroderivative Turbine (ich weiss nicht was das heisst, aber es klingt cool!), die in einer von insgesamt vier Verdichterstationen eingesetzt wird. Diese Verdichterstation ist nun abgeschaltet.

Ich fasse das mal zusammen - 25% der Verdichterstationen sind abgeschaltet und die gepumpte Menge ist um 60% gefallen. So oder so koennte man statt durch Nord Strream 1 auch durch das ukrainische Netz pumpen - tut das aber nicht. Merkste selbst, oder? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Sanktionen treffen uns? Vielleicht die EU Sanktionen?



Ei ja welche denn nun genau? Denn Gas wird, wie gesagt, nicht sanktioniert. Merkste selbst, oder? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Installationsfirmen Sanitär, Elektro klagen über ewige Lieferzeiten.
> Solaranlagen aber das gleiche.
> Es zwickt überall und im Moment ist es gerade losgegangen.



Das mag wohl damit zusammenhaengen, dass ein erheblicher Teil z. B. der verarbeiteten Kabelbaeume aus der, tada, Ukraine kommt. Merkste selbst, oder? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Solltest also nicht so selektiv diskutieren und vielleicht die Geschichte etwas weiter zurückverfolgen.
> Ab 1991 wäre klug.



1991? Warum ausgerechnet 1991? Weil der Faschist im Kreml sich dieses Jahr in seinem Brief an den Weihnachtsmann Ende 2021 zurueckgewuenscht hat?

Pah. Dann lieber 862. Da wurde die Kiewer Rus gegruendet; eine quasi-Foederation auf dem Territorium von Belarus, Teilen des heutigen Russlands und der Ukraine. Das Russische Reich ist, um es in Putins Sprache zu sagen, ein Abfallprodukt der Kiewer Rus.

Oder gleich 477? Da gab es beides noch nicht, aber dafuer hatten die Germanen als Tolosanisches Westgotenreich ihre groesste Ausdehnung. Merkste selbst, oder? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Sanktionen haben denn den Gegner so richtig hart getroffen ?



Man verdient im Moment Geld, Ja - nur ausgeben kann man es kaum noch. Wenn Russland die Sanktionen nicht treffen, warum quengelt man dann und will ihre Aufhebung? Sei es als Preis fuer Getreideausfuhren oder Gasexporte? Merkste selbst, oder? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Leider darf ich dir hier nicht antworten, aber du liegst ein wenig daneben.



Boah ey, das ist jetzt aber echt schade, dass Du mir Deinen Senf der Erleuchtung nicht ueber die Wurst schuetten "darfst". Verdammtes Zensurschland!

Und damit genug Ukraine im Nicht-Ukraine-Thread.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juni 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Also ich komme da zu der Schlussfolgerung, dass Du hier noch reichlich Narrenfreiheit geniesst und einfach in anderen Threads weiter battlest. Fun Fact - im schoenen Russland sind 15 Jahre im Jackpot, wenn man zum Krieg Krieg sagt. Merkste selbst, oder? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest du bitte einen Link zu Verurteilten bringen? 

Ich dachte das der Hinweis zur Turbine reichte? Bis jetzt kam alles was bestellt wurde. Wartungsarbeiten immer und wenn man durch Sanktionen rie Turbine liefert, dann schickt den kein Gas.
Ist doch das Ziel?
Alles gut und du mußt dich nicht ärgern?
Bis jetzt wird Gas in Deutschland nicht sanktioniert, aber wenn wir andere noch beliefert haben, weil die Stolz verzichtet haben, fehlt es uns, während Polen volle Gaslager besitzt. 


			https://www.focus.de/finanzen/erdgas-aus-russland-gasstopp-warum-deutschland-fuer-polen-jetzt-zum-gas-vermittler-wird_id_90365652.html
		


Was soll man dazu sagen? 

Sicher auch Kabelbäume, aber eben auch Dünger und andere wichtige Rohstoffe. Wenn wir auf etwas verzichten, müssen wir es woanders kaufen und damit steigen die Preise.
Trifft uns und unsere Wirtschaft.  

Der Rest? Naja...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Im wesentlichen aus drei Gruenden. 1. weil Russland - wie Du dem Thread, in dem Du Hausverbot hast, entnehmen kannst - die Ukraine ueberfallen hat und Nord Stream 2 Teil der Strafsanktionen ist, weil 2. die Wartungsarbeiten offensichtlich nur vorgeschoben sind und deshalb 3. nur ideologiegesteuerte Keyboardwarrior wie Du ernsthaft annehmen koennen, das Russland durch Nord Stream 2  auch nur einen Fingerhut mehr an Gas pumpen wuerde als durch Nord Stream 1.



Insbesondere ist NordStream 2 nie fertig geworden.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juni 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere ist NordStream 2 nie fertig geworden.


https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/politik/nord-stream-2-gazprom-fertigstellung-100.html Sie ist fertig.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2022)

Wenn Du mir / uns etwas sagen moechtest: tu es hier, nicht als PN.

Und Du irrst Dich empfindlich - ich bin kein westindoktrinierter Russlandhasser. Ich komme aus der Ex-DDR und sehe nicht trotzdem, sondern genau darum die Umtriebe des Ex-KGB´lers Putin mit groesster Sorge. Je frueher er gestoppt wird und je umfassender die russischen Faehigkeiten, weitere Kriege anzuzetteln, begrenzt werden, desto besser. Uebrigens auch fuer Generationen von Russinnen und Russen, denen der Faschist im Kreml gerade ihre Zukunft stiehlt. Wenn Du Dich in die allumsorgende Kolchose mit Pfannkuchen fuer 50 Pfennig zuruecksehnst und Dir ein paar Mauertote hier und ein paar an den Westen verhoekerte politische Gefangene da als Preis dafuer angemessen erscheinen - schoen. Das sagt dann aber vor allem etwas ueber Dich aus, nicht ueber die Zeit, der Du nachweinst.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2022)

Vom Bau her vielleicht, aber ohne Zulassung.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juni 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir / uns etwas sagen moechtest: tu es hier, nicht als PN.
> 
> Und Du irrst Dich empfindlich - ich bin kein westindoktrinierter Russlandhasser. Ich komme aus der Ex-DDR und sehe nicht trotzdem, sondern genau darum die Umtriebe des Ex-KGB´lers Putin mit groesster Sorge. Je frueher er gestoppt wird und je umfassender die russischen Faehigkeiten, weitere Kriege anzuzetteln, begrenzt werden, desto besser. Uebrigens auch fuer Generationen von Russinnen und Russen, denen der Faschist im Kreml gerade ihre Zukunft stiehlt. Wenn Du Dich in die allumsorgende Kolchose mit Pfannkuchen fuer 50 Pfennig zuruecksehnst und Dir ein paar Mauertote hier und ein paar an den Westen verhoekerte politische Gefangene da als Preis dafuer angemessen erscheinen - schoen. Das sagt dann aber vor allem etwas ueber Dich aus, nicht ueber die Zeit, der Du nachweinst.



30 Pfennige, JePen, 30.
Ich finde es witzig.
Übrigens sind meine Bekannten unbeschadet ausgereist.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Vom Bau her vielleicht, aber ohne Zulassung.


Das kann sein, aber das lässt sich bestimmt ändern?


----------



## seahawk (27. Juni 2022)

Mal ein anderes Thema, dass die Koalition angehen muss: 









						Warum Catcalling in Deutschland noch immer nicht verboten ist
					

In Spanien gilt Catcalling seit Ende Mai als Straftat. Eine Juristin erklärt, in welchen Fällen du in Deutschland Catcalling anzeigen kannst.




					www.vice.com


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Ruf als Verräterpartei kommt nicht von irgendwoher, sondern den hat man sich hart erarbeitet.


Sie hat aber schon einiges korrigiert und mit ihrem aktuellen Wahlprogramm meinen sie es ernst.
Jetzt muß nur noch Schröder aus der Partei austreten.


----------



## Eckism (27. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Thema, dass die Koalition angehen muss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Befasst du Dich wirklich nur mit solchem unnötigen Kram?


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sie hat aber schon einiges korrigiert und mit ihrem aktuellen Wahlprogramm meinen sie es ernst.
> Jetzt muß nur noch Schröder aus der Partei austreten.



Warum? Bestimmt er noch etwas?
Canceln und rausschmeißen ist heute wohl die Meta?


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum? Bestimmt er noch etwas?
> Canceln und rausschmeißen ist heute wohl die Meta?


Der hat die ganze Partei in den Dreck gezogen und ist eine Schande für die SPD.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der hat die ganze Partei in den Dreck gezogen und ist eine Schande für die SPD.


Warum?
Er hat uns günstiges Gas besorgt, was wir uns in Zukunft wieder wünschen werden.
Ab Herbst wird die Begeisterung nachlassen und das Nachdenken beginnen.

Das er als Lobbyist angefangen hat fand ich dumm, hat aber wenige gestört.

Mal eine kleine Aussicht.

"

Neun von zehn Firmen beklagen direkte oder indirekte Auswirkungen des Krieges auf ihr Unternehmen.
Die Probleme liegen hauptsächlich bei der mangelnden Verfügbarkeit beziehungsweise den starken Preissteigerungen bei diversen Baumaterialien sowie beim Bruch von Logistikketten.
80% der Unternehmen bezeichnen diese Probleme als stark beziehungsweise sehr stark.
74% beklagen Verzögerungen bei laufenden Bauprojekten.
35% sind von Auftragskündigungen betroffen, nochmal 6% mehr als vor 4 Wochen, und 10% mehr als Anfang März.
Mittlerweile 45% antworteten, sich mit dem Auftraggeber auf eine Preisgleitung zu einigen (Vorumfrage: 33%)."









						Hauptverband korrigiert Konjunktur-Prognose nach unten
					

Aufgrund des Krieges in Ukraine und angesichts der Unsicherheiten hinsichtlich der weiteren Entwicklungen der geopolitischen Rahmenbedingungen hat der Hauptverband der Deutschen Bauindustrie seine Konjunktur-Prognose für 2022 nach unten korrigiert.



					www.baulinks.de


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum?
> Er hat uns günstiges Gas besorgt, was wir uns in Zukunft wieder wünschen werden.
> Ab Herbst wird die Begeisterung nachlassen und das Nachdenken beginnen.


Es wichtig vom russischen Gas unabhängig zu werden.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wichtig vom russischen Gas unabhängig zu werden.


Es war viel wichtiger, alles auf Gas umzustellen und die alten Holzöfen rauszuwerfen...kann ja nicht sein, das man günstig heizt. Ich kenn viele, die gerade richtig angepisst sind.^^


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

Tja selbst schuld wer in den letzten 10 Jahren noch ne Gasheizung verbaut hat.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja selbst schuld wer in den letzten 10 Jahren noch ne Gasheizung verbaut hat.


Und was ist mit denen die schon länger eine Gasheizung haben?
Ein Umbau ist teuer.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen die schon länger eine Gasheizung haben?
> Ein Umbau ist teuer.


Hätten wir 10 Jahre lang keine Gasheizungen mehr verbaut wäre die Nachfrage nach Gas geringer ergo die Probleme wären kleiner und auch die Kosten.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hätten wir 10 Jahre lang keine Gasheizungen mehr verbaut wäre die Nachfrage nach Gas geringer ergo die Probleme wären kleiner und auch die Kosten.


Bei uns mussten einige ihre Festbrennstofföfen (alt/kaputt) rauswerfen und auf Gas umsteigen...warum weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2022)

Sie mussten die ineffizienten und Feinstaubstarken Festbrennöfen durch irgend etwas Anderes ersetzen.
Durch was war nicht vorgegeben, sowohl Wärempumpe als auch ein moderner Ofen wären auch erlaubt gewesen. Gas war zu der Zeit nur gerade billig und deswegen naheliegend.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Meine Eltern haben auch Gasheizung im Haus. Die ist da schon 30 Jahre drin. Vorher hatten die Öl.
Da hat der Heizungsbauer früher gesagt das wäre umweltschonender und günstiger.
Wo wir wohnen (6 Familienhaus) ist auch Gasheizung. Auch vor ca 25 Jahren eingebaut. Seitdem es das Haus gibt. Und jetzt?


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie mussten die ineffizienten und Feinstaubstarken Festbrennöfen durch irg Bd etwas Anderes ersetzen.
> Durch was war nicht vorgegeben, sowohl Wärempumpe als auch ein moderner Ofen wären auch erlaubt gewesen. Gas war zu der Zeit nur gerade billig und deswegen naheliegend.


Wenn ich bei mir im Dorf so rausgucke, ist da momentan mehr Freinstaub in der Luft als 1990.^^
Das sind schon chinesische Zustände...kannst kein Fenster mehr aufmachen.
WIr basteln für meinen Bruder auch gerade ne Pennerheizung neben dem Ofenrohr, der hat letztes Jahr auch erst ne Gasheizung eingebaut.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wichtig vom russischen Gas unabhängig zu werden.



Warum?
Ein Lieferant, der uns den Stoff über eine Leitung liefert, mit Langfristigen Preisen ?
Planungssicherheit.

Statt dessen wir es der Markt richten und wir konkurrieren mit Asien und Südamerika um Flüssiggas und das geht dahin, wo der Preis stimmt.
Ich stelle mir einen neuen Trump vor, der die Europäer disziplinieren will...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hätten wir 10 Jahre lang keine Gasheizungen mehr verbaut wäre die Nachfrage nach Gas geringer ergo die Probleme wären kleiner und auch die Kosten.



Unsinn.
Was willst du Heizen ?
Womit wirst du die Industrie mit Energie versorgen?
Nur regenerativ, wird noch dauern und nicht ausreichen.
Zur Überbrückung war Gas ideal.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und jetzt?


Nun wenn man sich abhängig macht kann man Pech haben.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir einen neuen Trump vor, der die Europäer disziplinieren will...


Alter dein Ernst?


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da hat der Heizungsbauer früher gesagt das wäre umweltschonender und günstiger.


Was ja im Vergleich zu Öl auch der Wahrheit entsprach.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wo wir wohnen (6 Familienhaus) ist auch Gasheizung. Auch vor ca 25 Jahren eingebaut. Seitdem es das Haus gibt. Und jetzt?


Technisch gesehen ist eine Umrüstung auf Fernwärme (sofern was in der Straße liegt) oder WäPu + Solar problemlos.
nur die Umrüstung kostet Geld, bei Fernwärme relativ wenig, bei WäPu + Solar deutlich mehr.
Ist also die Frage, ob der Vermieter investiert und die Umbaukosten auf die Miete schlägt, oder ob die Miete gleich bleibt, die Nebenkostenabrechnung aber um Faktor 2-4 steigt.
Unterm Strich wird es für den Mieter um ungefähr die gleiche Summe handeln - leider...


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> bei WäPu + Solar deutlich mehr.


Bei niedrigeren Folgekosten die nicht der Abhängigkeit von außereuropäischen Staaten unterliegen.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei niedrigeren Folgekosten die nicht der Abhängigkeit von außereuropäischen Staaten unterliegen.


Das ist richtig.
Eine Frage der Abschreibung, Amortisation.
Das bis dato immer die Vergleichsrechnung zu "Gas" herangezogen wurde, kippt das Ganze deutlich hin zu den Erneuerbaren.
Hatte man bis vor einem Jahr mit ca. 15-20 Jahren zu rechnen, bis die Investkosten wieder drinnen sind, sind wir heute beim EFH schon bei unter 10 Jahren, bei MFH dürfte es sogar schon drunter liegen.


Ein Modell wäre:
Du Mieter, hilf mir bei der Investition über 8 Jahre mit deiner Miete, bevor du die Zeit über einen 4fachen Gaspreis als NK zahlen musst und anschließend profitieren wir beide gleichermaßen davon.

Sicherlich reine Theorie, denn Mieter, die jetzt schon rumknapsen, kann man nicht einfach noch mehr Miete oder Gaspreis aufs Auge drücken, wobei Letzteres so oder so passieren wird...


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das bis dato immer die Vergleichsrechnung zu "Gas" herangezogen wurde, kippt das Ganze deutlich hin zu den Erneuerbaren.


Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass jeder der seit der Ölkrise in den 70ern keine mögliche Versorgungslücke als Risiko mit rein rechnet ein Idiot ist.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass jeder der seit der Ölkrise in den 70ern keine mögliche Versorgungslücke als Risiko mit rein rechnet ein Idiot ist.


Na ja, Hand aufs Herz, wie viel Prozent der Bevölkerung haben sich bis vor wenigen Monaten darüber Gedanken gemacht? 
Wenige belächelte Öko-Individualisten oder Prepper (so wie ich), keine 5% der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, Hand aufs Herz, wie viel Prozent der Bevölkerung haben sich bis vor wenigen Monaten darüber Gedanken gemacht?


Aber genau dafür haben wir ein repräsentatives System, wie gesagt in Dänemark darf man seit 9 Jahren keine neuen Gasheizungen in Neubauten mehr einbauen.

Bei meinen Eltern in der Eigentümergemeinschaft wollte man auch keine PV, ja schön und jetzt heulen sie über Strompreise.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber genau dafür haben wir ein repräsentatives System, wie gesagt in Dänemark darf man seit 9 Jahren keine neuen Gasheizungen in Neubauten mehr einbauen.


Ist halt schwierig, kaum einer will weitere Vorschriften und fällt aber das Kind in den Brunnen, kommt "hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette" und wo ist der Staat, wenn ich ihn mal brauche.
Auf die Idee, mal selber das Hirn einzuschalten, kommen leider die wenigsten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern in der Eigentümergemeinschaft wollte man auch keine PV, ja schön und jetzt heulen sie über Strompreise.


Was ich z. T. sogar verstehe.
Meine ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt, damals deutlich geringerer Wirkungsgrad als heutige Neuanlagen.
Von den Batterien gar nicht zu sprechen.
Für ne erträgliche Investitionsumlage habe ich das alles auch auf 20 Jahre gestreckt, nach so langer Zeit gehen schon wieder die ersten Module über die Wupper.
Da bekommste eine Eigentümergemeinschaft kaum unter einen Hut, wenn das Invest nach 20 Jahren zwar abgeschrieben ist, aber dann wieder Geld reingesteckt werden muss.
Bis vor 6 Monaten war das eher ein Thema von Idealisten, weil es sich nur schwer im Vergleich zum supergünstigen russischen Gas gerechnet hat.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

Na Akkus kannst du bei dem Verhältnis von Dachfläche zu Einwohnern vernachlässigen, bekommt man schon verbraucht. Aber auch vor 2 Jahren wollte das niemand.


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Befasst du Dich wirklich nur mit solchem unnötigen Kram?


Ich finde es nicht unnötig den öffentlichen Raum wieder für Frauen und queere Menschen angestfrei zu machen. 

Dazu noch ein wichtiger Artikel zum mangelnden Schutz für queere Flüchtende: 









						LGBTIQ*-Flüchtlinge aus der Ukraine stehen vor besonderen Problemen – so können Sie unmittelbar helfen
					

Ukrainische Personen aus der LGBTIQ*-Community stehen vor besonderen Herausforderungen – und zwar sowohl als Geflüchtete in Deutschland wie auch in ihrer Heimat.




					www.gq-magazin.de


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alter dein Ernst?


Alter, kannst du das ausschließen?
Vielleicht kommt sogar das Orginal zurück ?


Unsere Stadt hat ab 2 Familienhaus eine  Anschlußzwang für  Fernwärme.
Habe ich damit auch.
Diese wird zum überwiegenden Teil mit Gas erzeugt, weil das am saubersten war.
Hier im Osten überwiegen Gasheizungen in Einfamilienhäusern.
Freude ist groß!


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht unnötig den öffentlichen Raum wieder für Frauen und queere Menschen angestfrei zu machen.
> 
> Dazu noch ein wichtiger Artikel zum mangelnden Schutz für queere Flüchtende:
> 
> ...


Und du denkst, das es Idioten davon abhält, Idioten zu sein?
Diskriminierung und Gewalt ist übrigens verboten, von daher gibt es überhaupt keine Diskriminierung und Gewalt mehr...


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2022)

Immerhin könnten sich die Opfer dann wehren und es das unangemessene Verhalten wird nicht mehr toleriert.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Immerhin könnten sich die Opfer dann wehren und es das unangemessene Verhalten wird nicht mehr toleriert.


Wie denn? Den Typen so lange festhalten bis sie die Polizei gerufen hat? Dann kann se den Typen auch gleich ordentlich vermöbeln...


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2022)

Dann können wir ja alle Gesetze abschaffen.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja alle Gesetze abschaffen.


Wäre für mich soweit in Ordnung.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Alter, kannst du das ausschließen?


Deine Argumention ist einfach mal, dass wir von Russland abhängig bleiben sollen damit wir nicht von den USA abhängig sind. WTF


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Argumention ist einfach mal, dass wir von Russland abhängig bleiben sollen damit wir nicht von den USA abhängig sind. WTF


Nö, ökologischer Umbau muss sein, aber überlegt und geplant, jetzt zerstören wir unsere Industrie und verursachen sozialen Sprengstoff.

Abgesehen davon, steigern wir jetzt unsere Abhängigkeit und zerstören damit unsere Umwelt in Größenordnungen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wäre für mich soweit in Ordnung.


Und wärst der Erste, bei dem Rotz und Wasser über die wonnigen Wohlstandsbäckchen fließen, wenn es wirklich so kommen würde.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und wärst der Erste, bei dem Rotz und Wasser über die wonnigen Wohlstandsbäckchen fließen, wenn es wirklich so kommen würde.


Wohl eher nicht. Wieso auch? Und vom Wohlstand bin ich Meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie mussten die ineffizienten und Feinstaubstarken Festbrennöfen durch irg Bd etwas Anderes ersetzen.
> Durch was war nicht vorgegeben, sowohl Wärempumpe als auch ein moderner Ofen wären auch erlaubt gewesen. Gas war zu der Zeit nur gerade billig und deswegen naheliegend.



Gas ist deutlich sauberer als Heizöl und galt bislang auch als zukunftssicher. Wärmepumpen dagegen haben bei niedrigen Temperaturen ein echtes Leistungsproblem, sind dann auch stark klimabelastend und ohne Bodensonde zum Teil schlichtweg störend laut.



compisucher schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen ist eine Umrüstung auf Fernwärme (sofern was in der Straße liegt) oder WäPu + Solar problemlos.
> nur die Umrüstung kostet Geld, bei Fernwärme relativ wenig, bei WäPu + Solar deutlich mehr.



Ich hab noch nie ein Haus gesehen, dass liegende Fernwärme nicht genutzt hätte. Darauf kann also keiner umsteigen. Und für Wärmepumpe brauchst du entweder eine sehr gute Isolierung (die du in einem alten Haus mit Gasheizung nicht hast) oder einen i Relation zur Hausgröße leistungsfähigen Stromanschluss, weil du dann nämlich ab einer gewissen Außentemperatur mit einer Stromheizung dasitzt. Und die kannst du nicht rund um die Uhr mit lokalem Solar versorgen, die muss notfalls sogar ganz ohne laufen können.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ein Modell wäre:
> Du Mieter, hilf mir bei der Investition über 8 Jahre mit deiner Miete, bevor du die Zeit über einen 4fachen Gaspreis als NK zahlen musst und anschließend profitieren wir beide gleichermaßen davon.



Mieter haben bei energetischer Sanierung gar nichts zu melden, sondern verpflichtet die Wertsteigerung des Eigentums der Vermieters aus ihrer Tasche zu bezahlen, wenn der die Kosten umlegt. Umgekehrt, wie weiter oben schon gepostet, bekommt man die kWh Gas derzeit immer noch zu 1/3 des Preise der kWh Strom. Der Mieter ist bei den laufenden Kosten also gerade einmal bei ±0, wenn die Wärmepumpe im ganzjährigen Schnitt mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 3 läuft (oder noch deutlich mehr, wenn die Heißwasserbereitung auf Elektrodurchlauf umgestellt wird). Da 4 schon als gute Obergrenze in der Praxis gilt, dauert das also sehr lange, ehe man als Mieter die Investition wieder drin hätte - zu lange, da man als Mieter ja nie weiß, wie lange man in einer Wohnung noch wohnen wird/kann. Rechnen tut sich das ganze erst, wenn der Vermieter einem entgegenkommt aber ich sag mal: 
Ein netter Vermieter würde einem gar nicht erst die Investition aufbrummen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Und du denkst, das es Idioten davon abhält, Idioten zu sein?
> Diskriminierung und Gewalt ist übrigens verboten, von daher gibt es überhaupt keine Diskriminierung und Gewalt mehr...



Lass gut sein. Es geht im ausdrücklich um Angst. Also um ein subjektives, unbegründetes Gefühl (nicht die Furcht vor einer realen Gefahr). Da hilft gar nichts außer ggf. ein guter Psychiater.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wärmepumpen dagegen haben bei niedrigen Temperaturen ein echtes Leistungsproblem,


Quatsch, jedenfalls für unsere Minusgrade


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> sind dann auch stark klimabelastend


Und wieso sollte das so sein?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und ohne Bodensonde zum Teil schlichtweg störend laut.


Nö, geh mal durch andere Länder da findest du kein Gebäude ohne Luftwärmepumpe.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie ein Haus gesehen, dass liegende Fernwärme nicht genutzt hätte.


Du kennst München noch nicht...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und für Wärmepumpe brauchst du entweder eine sehr gute Isolierung (die du in einem alten Haus mit Gasheizung nicht hast) oder einen i Relation zur Hausgröße leistungsfähigen Stromanschluss, weil du dann nämlich ab einer gewissen Außentemperatur mit einer Stromheizung dasitzt. Und die kannst du nicht rund um die Uhr mit lokalem Solar versorgen, die muss notfalls sogar ganz ohne laufen können.


Es wurde eine ganze Menge neuer Häuser auch mit Niedertemperatur-Gasheizung gebaut.
Der Altbestand ist zumindest in Bayern geringer als neue Anlagen mit modern gedämmten Häusern und Niedertemperaturheizungsanlagen.
Muss dass zwangsläufig wissen, weil ich ein Ingenieurbüro mit dem Zeugs planen führe...

Es ist allerdings richtig, das bei altbestand die Sanierung hierzu ungleich teurer wird.

Wirtschaftlich ist es unsinnig, NUR mit WäPu warmes Brauchwasser zu gewinnen. Das schafft die technisch auch nicht immer (Frostperiode). Die Unterstützung LWäPu oder ErdWäPu mit PV aber auch alternativ oder im Mix mit Solarthermie ist hier die derzeit sinnigste 
Lösung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mieter haben bei energetischer Sanierung gar nichts zu melden, ....


+


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rechnen tut sich das ganze erst, wenn der Vermieter einem entgegenkommt aber ich sag mal:
> Ein netter Vermieter würde einem gar nicht erst die Investition aufbrummen.


Denke, da muss sich sowohl gesellschaftlich wie auch von gesetzgeberischen Rahmen was ändern.
So wie jetzt die Lage ist, fallen zu viele, die zu wenig Geld haben, hinten runter.
Was ja nicht der Plan für eine funktionierende Gesellschaft sein kann...


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2022)

Neuer Armutsbericht des Paritätischen Gesamtverbandes, inkl. neuer Höchstmarke, mit jetzt rund 14 Mio. Menschen, also rund jeder sechste in Deutschland, der in Armut lebt und Tendenz weiter zunehmend:









						Armutsbericht 2021 - Der Paritätische - Spitzenverband der Freien Wohlfahrtspflege
					






					www.der-paritaetische.de
				




Läuft, aber solange wir noch genug Zeit und Energie finden, um mehr als ausgibig für korrekte Wohlfühlansprechweise und aufgedrückte sexuelle Orientierung in der Anrede zu angagieren, können andere reale soziale und gesellschaftliche Verwerfungen wohl noch nicht akut genug sein...

Vor allen wo im Berliner Prenzelberg die Welt doch auch noch in Ordnung ist.


----------



## seahawk (29. Juni 2022)

Wo ist da der Gegensatz? Gerade Frauen und queere Menschen sind von Armut bedroht.


----------



## Tschetan (29. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Gegensatz? Gerade Frauen und queere Menschen sind von Armut bedroht.



Also meine Bekannten sind schon aufgrund mangelndem Nachwuchs alle finanziell gut aufgestellt .
Trotz alledem ist der Fakt in Armutsbericht ein Unding, aber jeder ist ja selbst dafür verantwortlich.... ironisch gemeint.

Vielleicht finden wir noch ein Sondervermögen?


----------



## seahawk (29. Juni 2022)

Wäre sicherlich sinnvoller als den militärisch-industriellen Komplex zu finanzieren.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Neuer Armutsbericht des Paritätischen Gesamtverbandes, inkl. neuer Höchstmarke, mit jetzt rund 14 Mio. Menschen, also rund jeder sechste in Deutschland, der in Armut leben und Tendenz weiter zunehmend:


Ein Deutschland halt, in dem Reiche und Lobbynutten gut und gerne leben.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Deutschland halt, in dem Reiche und Lobbynutten gut und gerne leben.


Ganz besonders gerne sofern man zum schwarzen, gelben, blauen, oder grünen Wählerklientel gehört.


----------



## Tschetan (29. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz besonders gerne sofern man zum schwarzen, gelben, blauen, oder grünen Wählerklientel gehört.


 Ist " Wählerklientel" der politisch korrekte Terminus ?


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Gegensatz? Gerade Frauen und queere Menschen sind von Armut bedroht.


Die queeren Menschen die ich kenne sind gut situiert.
Die meisten davon Akademiker. Ein schwules Pärchen ist selbstständig als Fotografen.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz besonders gerne sofern man zum schwarzen, gelben, blauen, oder grünen Wählerklientel gehört.


Wegen was bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied in der CDU? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wegen was bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied in der CDU?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das zählt nicht, dort bin ich ein Trojanisches Pferd (sollte ich mir evt. auch als soziales Geschlecht zulegen). 



RyzA schrieb:


> Die queeren Menschen die ich kenne sind gut situiert.
> Die meisten davon Akademiker. Ein schwules Pärchen ist selbstständig als Fotografen.



Kenne persönlich auch keine queeren Menschen die in Armut leben und solche Dinge als primäre Sorgen hätten und im öffentlichen Diskurs um diese Themen sieht man auch herzlich wenig von ihnen.

Vermutlich auch weil sie vorher genauso, nicht anders als heterosexuelle Menschen mit Armutsproblem, noch ganz andere Sorgen haben, die dringender drücken, als der öffentliche Kindergarten irgendwelcher selbsternannten "queeren Lobbyidiolog*innen".

Selbst wenn ich in den queeren Freundeskreis meines Onkels (der ist in einer homosexuellen Partnerschaft), welcher seit bald 30 Jahren bei der Telekom arbeitet, sein Partner als Arzt in einem Krankenhaus, schaue sind alles es alles ehr mindestens Personen aus der Mittelschicht aufwärts.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das zählt nicht, dort bin ich ein Trojanisches Pferd (sollte ich mir evt. auch als soziales Geschlecht zulegen).


Ein U-Boot des christlichen Sozialismus, in der Lobby-Herz- und Merzkammer des deutschen Monopolkapitals. Respekt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du kennst München noch nicht...



Stimmt. Kann ich aber auch drauf verzichten 



> Es wurde eine ganze Menge neuer Häuser auch mit Niedertemperatur-Gasheizung gebaut.
> Der Altbestand ist zumindest in Bayern geringer als neue Anlagen mit modern gedämmten Häusern und Niedertemperaturheizungsanlagen.
> Muss dass zwangsläufig wissen, weil ich ein Ingenieurbüro mit dem Zeugs planen führe...



Neubauten (und Komplettsanierungen) sollten meiner Meinung nach allgemein so geplant werden, dass man weitestgehend ohne Heizung auskommt. Ob man die dann als Gas oder Wärmepumpe auslegt, muss man wieder als Gesamtbilanz betrachten. Wenn für den Sommer ohnehin Klimatisierung als muss erachtet wird, ist die Wärmepumpe ein Muss, wenn sie nach 350 Tagen Stillstand erstmal eine Generalüberholung braucht und bis dahin der Heizbedarf wieder vorbei ist, würde ich eher auf einen simplen Gasbrenner setzen.



> Denke, da muss sich sowohl gesellschaftlich wie auch von gesetzgeberischen Rahmen was ändern.
> So wie jetzt die Lage ist, fallen zu viele, die zu wenig Geld haben, hinten runter.
> Was ja nicht der Plan für eine funktionierende Gesellschaft sein kann...



Die Abgaben auf Löhne sind einfach viel zu hoch (und damit das Geld bei denen, die nicht von ""arbeitendem"" Geld leben zu knapp und die Kosten für Handwerker zu hoch), während Energie trotz allem noch relativ günstig ist. Ich zahl im unsanierten Altbau derzeit 102 € für Gas. Von Leuten, die bei gleicher Größe energetisch saniert wurden, hört man nicht selten was von Mietumlagen in Höhe von 200, 300, 400 € und das war vor der aktuellen Baukostenexplosion. Also selbst wenn sich der Preis noch einmal verdoppelt, kann ich als bekennender Öko nur hoffen, dass mein Vermieter weiterhin untätig bleibt.




seahawk schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Gegensatz? Gerade Frauen und queere Menschen sind von Armut bedroht.



Willst du ein "von geistiger?" provozieren oder wieso soll es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Armutsgefährung und sexueller Orientierung geben? Am ehesten würde ich ja sogar das Gegenteil erwarten: Da Heteros spürbar häufiger Kinder haben, müssten queere Paare sogar seltener von Armut bedroht sein.
Und die Anreden für Frauen hat die deutsche Sprache schon vor ein paar Jahrhunderten geregelt.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Neubauten (und Komplettsanierungen) sollten meiner Meinung nach allgemein so geplant werden, dass man weitestgehend ohne Heizung auskommt.


Darüber streitet gerade die Fachwelt.
Denn der Primärenergiebedarf und CO2 Ausstoß zur Erzeugung der additiven Dämmung in Richtung "0" Energiehaus im Vergleich zu etwa KFW 55 (alt) liegt ungefähr beim Faktor 4.
Dies über Klimaneutrale oder gar klimapositive Baustoffe wieder hereinzuholen, ist faktisch unmöglich.
Grund: Der einzige im Massen vorkommende geeignete Baustoff Holz benötigt zur Energiebilanz im Gebäude Speichermasse, wahlweise Beton, Ziegel oder Lehm, letzteres ist aber statisch beim Geschosswohnungsbau kritisch.
Bedenke, dass man der Haustechnik immer von Warmwasserbereitstellung redet.
Der Anteil "Heizung" ist da groß, aber mit ca. 20-30% ist der Anteil an Brauchwarmwasser (Dusche, Spüle) ebenso zu beachten und nicht unerheblich.
Kurzum, "ohne Heizung" oder präziser "Warmwasserbereitstellung" wird man auch in Zukunft kaum auskommen.

Man beachte:
 "0" Energiehaus: Außenwandstärken zw. 60-75 cm, KFW 40 Haus ca. 40-50 cm, KFW 55 Haus 30-35 cm
Was ist teuer? Bauland
Und was brauchen wir?  Wohnfläche
Widersprüchlich? Ja, aber lösbar.
Ich habe z. b. gerade eine 22,5 cm Vollholzwand KFW 55 Standard entwickelt.
Das Haus ist bzgl. Warmwasser komplett autark und produziert 60-70% seines Stromeigenbedarfs on Top.
Mit der "dünnen" Wand wird heftig Bauraum gespart.
Amortisation inkl. regenerativen Energien innerhalb von 14-15 Jahren für ein 5stöcker mit 24 WE.
Ist für mich die Zukunft...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob man die dann als Gas


Gas ist tot - die Industrie hat die Produktion von Gasthermen faktisch eingestellt, was man noch bekommt, sind Resterampenartikel. Namhafte Hersteller (z. B. Danfoss, Buderus) haben ihre Produktionsanlagen bereits verkloppt oder im Verkaufsangebot.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> oder Wärmepumpe auslegt, muss man wieder als Gesamtbilanz betrachten. Wenn für den Sommer ohnehin Klimatisierung als muss erachtet wird,


Falscher Weg, die Gebäude werden weniger Klimatisierung bekommen, weil die Technologie wiederum zu hohe Primärengergieen erzeugen und schlecht im Sinne CO2  sind.
Die Wahl von natürlich "kühlenden" Baustoffen z. b. Lehm und entsprechende Architektur ist augenblicklich bei und in der Forschung und Entwicklung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ist die Wärmepumpe ein Muss, wenn sie nach 350 Tagen Stillstand erstmal eine Generalüberholung braucht und bis dahin der Heizbedarf wieder vorbei ist, würde ich eher auf einen simplen Gasbrenner setzen.


Die WäPu läuft 365/24/7, das ist ein Grundlastsystem, die im Sommer für das Brauchwarmwasser sorgt und im Winter mit PV gerade so den Wärmebedarf sichern kann. WäPu als Standalone funktioniert  (manchmal) nur im EFH/Reihenhaus. Größere Wohnanlagen benötigen IMMER ein Dualsystem zur Sicherstellung des Wärmebedarfs.
Technologisch lässt sich die WäPu nur noch mit exotischen (und durchaus gefährlichen) Medien peppen.
Die Wirkungsgrade mit "nur Wasser" sind physikalisch schon ausgereizt.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2022)

Die Ärmsten, müssen, trotz Gehalt als Parteivorsitzende und anderen "redlichen" Nebeneinkünften, wohl schon hart am Hungertuch genagt haben, um sich jetzt mitten in der schon recht schweren Krise, wo eine Menge Menschen kaum noch wissen wie sie grundlegende Dinge wie Energieträger / Heizkosten und Lebensmittel bezahlen sollen, sowie immer neuen staatlichen Rekordschulden, erstmal kräftig das Gehalt zu erhöhen:



> Bundeskanzler *Olaf Scholz wird künftig etwa 30.000 Euro im Monat verdienen.* Das berichtet die "Bild" und beruft sich auf eine Antwort der Bundesregierung auf eine Anfrage der AfD. *Auch Robert Habeck (Grüne), Annalena Baerbock (Grüne) und Christian Lindner (FDP) werden ab sofort mehr verdienen.*



Man kann es wirklich nur immer wieder sagen, deutsche Politiker haben ein Händchen dafür, besonders in Krisenzeiten, negativ auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...









						Sattes Gehaltsplus: So viel verdient Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz künftig
					

Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz wird künftig etwa 30.000 Euro im Monat verdienen. Das berichtet die "Bild" und beruft sich auf eine Antwort der Bundesregierung auf eine Anfrage der AfD. Auch Robert Habeck (Grüne), Annalena Baerbock (Grüne) und Christian Lindner (FDP) werden ab sofort mehr verdienen.




					web.de


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2022)

Mal eine gute Tat dieser Regierung: 









						Neues Gesetz vereinfacht Änderung des Geschlechtseintrags
					

Der Geschlechtseintrag im Pass soll künftig durch eine einfache Erklärung beim Standesamt geändert werden können. Die Minister Buschmann und Paus stellten das neue Selbstbestimmungsgesetz vor.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Hoffen wir, dass das Selbstbestimmungsgesetz schnell in Kraft tritt und es nur ein erster Schritt für mehr Fairness für queere Menschen ist.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann es wirklich nur immer wieder sagen, deutsche Politiker haben ein Händchen dafür, besonders in Krisenzeiten, negativ auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...


Der denkbar ungünstigste Zeitpunkt dafür. Dem Volk was vom verzichten predigen und sich selber die Taschen (mit noch mehr Geld) füllen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2022)

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es irgendwann wieder eine Art franz. Revolution geben könnte...


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann es wirklich nur immer wieder sagen, deutsche Politiker haben ein Händchen dafür, besonders in Krisenzeiten, negativ auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...


Wer wird den gleich. Schließlich hat man jetzt Burgfrieden und kennt keine Parteien mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann es wirklich nur immer wieder sagen, deutsche Politiker haben ein Händchen dafür, besonders in Krisenzeiten, negativ auf sich aufmerksam zu machen...


Nö du verlinkst halt nur das dümmste Clickbait das man sich vorstellen kann. Die Überschrift suggeriert, dass die Gehälter von Kanzler und Ministern erhöht wird, erst spät im Video wird ganz ganz ganz kurz gesagt, dass es um
eine Diätenerhöhung der Abgeordneten handelt.

Aber was erwähnt man denn nicht so als scheiß Clickbait Magazin?
Vielleicht, dass sie die Diäten der Abgeordneten nach der Lohnentwicklungen richten und
dieser durch mehrfachen Verzicht auf Erhöhungen dieser sogar hinterher hängt?









						Bericht: Abgeordneten-Diäten steigen ab Juli um 3,1 Prozent
					

Nach einer Senkung im vergangenen Jahr werden die Diäten der Bundestagsabgeor...




					www.t-online.de
				




Wurde übrigens im Februar festgelegt als man noch von einer gut wachsenden Wirtschaft ausging, ohne Ukrainekrieg.

Aber wirf weiter mit Nebelkerzen und hetz die Uninformierten auf @Nightslaver anstatt mal die Hintergründe zu erläutern.

P.S. Man achte auf die Senkung im letzten Jahr.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2022)

Ich denke wir brauchen unbedingt eine Studie, fianziert durch die Bundesregierung, um die Gründe der Poltikverdrossenheit zu ergründen. Es ist einfach nicht zu verstehen warum die Bürger sich von ihren Volksvertretern abwenden.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nö du verlinkst halt nur das dümmste Clickbait das man sich vorstellen kann. Die Überschrift suggeriert, dass die Gehälter von Kanzler und Ministern erhöht wird, erst spät im Video wird ganz ganz ganz kurz gesagt, dass es um
> eine Diätenerhöhung der Abgeordneten handelt.
> 
> Aber was erwähnt man denn nicht so als scheiß Clickbait Magazin?
> ...


Ist doch egal ob es "nur" Diäten sind. Die verdienen mehr als genug und jetzt ist wirklich ein ungünstiger Zeitpunkt dafür die zu erhöhen. Wie kommt das denn beim Volk, besonders dem "kleinen Mann" an?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> jetzt


Warum schreibst du jetzt? Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab? Februar! Vor dem Krieg!

Letztes Jahr haben sie sogar ihre Bezüge gesenkt. Wer von euch hat das schon gemacht?


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du jetzt? Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab? Februar! Vor dem Krieg!


Ja sie wurden da festgelegt aber steigen *jetzt*.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr haben sie sogar ihre Bezüge gesenkt. Wer von euch hat das schon gemacht?


Die Armen. Tun mir richtig leid.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja sie wurden da festgelegt aber steigen *jetzt*.


Hätten sie sofort steigen sollen? Wäre zwar teurer für den Steuerzahler, aber dir geht es nur ums symbolische.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Armen. Tun mir richtig leid.


Na guck mal woran sich die Besoldung der Abgeordneten richten soll. 
Nach der Besoldung der höchsten Richterbesoldung. Was bekommen die? <15k im Monat
Wurden deren Bezüge je gesenkt? Nein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass man der Haustechnik immer von Warmwasserbereitstellung redet.
> Der Anteil "Heizung" ist da groß, aber mit ca. 20-30% ist der Anteil an Brauchwarmwasser (Dusche, Spüle) ebenso zu beachten und nicht unerheblich.
> Kurzum, "ohne Heizung" oder präziser "Warmwasserbereitstellung" wird man auch in Zukunft kaum auskommen.



Ich redete aber von "Heizung"  .
Warmwasser ist extra zu betrachten, ich sehe allerdings nicht so ganz wo da die Dämmung eine größere Rolle spielt. (Also mal abgesehen davon, dass ein schlecht gedämmter Solarthermiespeicher unfreiwillig zur Heizleistung beiträgt).

Bezüglich der Bilanz von Dämmung betrachte ich das ganze natürlich rein energetisch. Wenn man die Dämmwirkung durch passenden Aufbau der Mauer und Wahl der Werkstoffe erzielt (ja, das kostet Baufläche - aber im Vergleich zur Wohnfläche sind die Außenwände immer noch klein und der Unterschied in ihrem Flächenbedarf kleiner als der Parkplatzbedarf manch Bewohners), nicht durch Stypropor, dann handelt es sich praktisch um eine Einmalinvestition für die nächsten 100-150 Jahre. Das rechnet sich auch bei Faktor 4 ganz locker. Ökonomische Überschläge kommen im Moment natürlich noch zu anderen Ergebnissen - aber das predige ich ja seit jeher: Wenn sich eine ökologisch oder klimatologisch sinnvolle Maßnahme nicht rechnet, dann ist nicht die Maßnahme schlecht, sondern der wirtschaftliche Rahmen gehört geändert.



> Falscher Weg, die Gebäude werden weniger Klimatisierung bekommen, weil die Technologie wiederum zu hohe Primärengergieen erzeugen und schlecht im Sinne CO2  sind.
> Die Wahl von natürlich "kühlenden" Baustoffen z. b. Lehm und entsprechende Architektur ist augenblicklich bei und in der Forschung und Entwicklung.



Das hör ich so jetzt seit 20 Jahren, ich hoffe es stimmt diesmal.



> Die WäPu läuft 365/24/7, das ist ein Grundlastsystem, die im Sommer für das Brauchwarmwasser sorgt und im Winter mit PV gerade so den Wärmebedarf sichern kann. WäPu als Standalone funktioniert  (manchmal) nur im EFH/Reihenhaus. Größere Wohnanlagen benötigen IMMER ein Dualsystem zur Sicherstellung des Wärmebedarfs.



Wie gesagt: Heizungsbedarf. Wenn die WäPu im Sommer bei >20 °C durchschnittlicher Außentemperatur und Bedarf an kalten Duschen zur Mittagszeit noch permanent für die Warmwasserbereitung laufen kann, ohne ihren Effizienzbereich zu verlassen, dann wird sie im Winter bei -10 °C wohl nur begrenzt was zum Heizungsbedarf beisteuern. Warmwasser wird da ja nicht plötzlich weniger benötigt und allein die um Faktor 2 verschlechterte Differenztemperatur frisst eine Großteil des Regelbereichs. Dann direkt mit Strom zuzuheizen wäre eine Katastrophe, also entweder braucht man eine nicht permanent laufende [zweite] WäPu oder man steht doch wieder mit einem Verbrennersystem da. In einem gut isolierten Haus erscheint es mir da sinnvoller, das Warmwasser von vorneherein komplett über Solarthermie laufen zu lassen und die 1-2-3 Wochen im Winter, wo tatsächlich geheizt werden muss, ist eine Stillstand-taugliche Verbrenneranlage dann sicherlich die ökologischere Alternative zu einem Tauchsieder. (Ich hatte in gründlich sanierten Bauten auch schon Jahre, wo ich von Feburar bis Dezember das Fenster auf Kippe und die Heizung nie an hatte...)

Mal gucken, ob BHKs ein Revival feiern, wenn der erste harte Winter mit hoher Elektroheizungsnutzung zu explodierenden Strompreisen oder gar -abschaltungen führt.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hätten sie sofort steigen sollen? Wäre zwar teurer für den Steuerzahler, aber dir geht es nur ums symbolische.


Ja sicher geht es auch um das Symbolische. Gerade in Krisenzeiten.
Hat man ja an Laschet gesehen wie schnell der weg war nach seinem unpassenden Gegrinse.
Man sollte die Wirkung von Medien nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mal eine gute Tat dieser Regierung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, endlich darf ich mich auch auf Stellen als Gleichstellungsbeauftragter äh beauftragte bewerben!


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich redete aber von "Heizung"  .
> Warmwasser ist extra zu betrachten, ich sehe allerdings nicht so ganz wo da die Dämmung eine größere Rolle spielt. (Also mal abgesehen davon, dass ein schlecht gedämmter Solarthermiespeicher unfreiwillig zur Heizleistung beiträgt).
> 
> Bezüglich der Bilanz von Dämmung betrachte ich das ganze natürlich rein energetisch. Wenn man die Dämmwirkung durch passenden Aufbau der Mauer und Wahl der Werkstoffe erzielt (ja, das kostet Baufläche - aber im Vergleich zur Wohnfläche sind die Außenwände immer noch klein und der Unterschied in ihrem Flächenbedarf kleiner als der Parkplatzbedarf manch Bewohners), nicht durch Stypropor, dann handelt es sich praktisch um eine Einmalinvestition für die nächsten 100-150 Jahre. Das rechnet sich auch bei Faktor 4 ganz locker. Ökonomische Überschläge kommen im Moment natürlich noch zu anderen Ergebnissen - aber das predige ich ja seit jeher: Wenn sich eine ökologisch oder klimatologisch sinnvolle Maßnahme nicht rechnet, dann ist nicht die Maßnahme schlecht, sondern der wirtschaftliche Rahmen gehört geändert.
> ...


Sorry, aber Haus- und Bautechnik ist nicht deine Welt, da sind viele Zusammenhänge einfach anders...
Ich hatte es schon mal verlinkt, das ist das Zeugs, dass ich als verantwortlicher GF F&E zusammen mit der TUM gebaut habe und weiterentwickle.




__





						Einfach bauen | Technische Universität München
					






					www.einfach-bauen.net
				



Gerade den deutschen Nachhaltigkeitspreis kassiert:




__





						Deutscher Nachhaltigkeitspreis Architektur für „Einfach Bauen“
					

Düsseldorf, 3.12.2021 – Das Projekt „Einfach Bauen“ im bayerischen Bad Aibling wurde mit Deutschlands renommiertestem Architekturpreis für Nachhaltigkeit ausgezeichnet. Die Jury sieht in dem Projekt einen wichtigen Impulsgeber für die Planungsbranche und die Bauindustrie mit dem Potenzial, eine...




					www.nachhaltigkeitspreis.de


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja sicher geht es auch um das Symbolische. Gerade in Krisenzeiten.


Deine Symbolik wäre teurer gewesen als die Realität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Haus- und Bautechnik ist nicht deine Welt, da sind viele Zusammenhänge einfach anders...



Na ein Glück, dass wir hier nicht in einem Diskussionsforum sind, wo man miteinander reden und Informationen austauschen könnte...


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wirf weiter mit Nebelkerzen und hetz die Uninformierten auf @Nightslaver anstatt mal die Hintergründe zu erläutern.


Schau mal Poulton, wie er wieder beginnt im Gesicht grün anzulaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Haus- und Bautechnik ist nicht deine Welt, da sind viele Zusammenhänge einfach anders...


Hmmm... Die von ingenieuren und bauplanern aber auch nicht. Letztlich gehört dazu auch die nachhaltig- sprich haltbarkeit und die ist unter aller sau. Aktuelle bauten erreichen ja nichtmal das was im mittelalter gang und gäbe war geschweige den stand, den die römer mal hatten. Jedes fachwerkhaus ist da schon um längen überlegen...


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon mal verlinkt, das ist das Zeugs, dass ich als verantwortlicher GF F&E zusammen mit der TUM gebaut habe und weiterentwickle.


Ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber das projekt hätte man eher "Häßliche Bunker" nennen sollen, die außenwand-stärken scheinen dies ja noch zu untermauern. Aber das ist halt B&O... Den baustil hatten wir jedenfalls vor 80 jahren schonmal und auch wenn ich weis das alles mal wieder kommt finde ich es in diesem fall schon irgendwie grotesk.
Außerdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn du den verwendeten "leichtbeton" mal erklären würdest. Was macht das zeug "leicht"? Muß ja ein bestimmter materialzusatz drin sein. Allerdings würde ich mich wundern, wenn das zeug besser als konventioneller porenbeton ist, welcher sich, dadurch das da einfach nur steine verklebt werden, sicherlich einfacher verarbeiten lässt. (kostenfaktor)


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schau mal Poulton, wie er wieder beginnt im Gesicht grün anzulaufen.


Wenn du hier ein Diskussionsniveau wie @Tschetan an den Tag legst.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du hier ein Diskussionsniveau wie @Tschetan an den Tag legst.


Was meinst du denn und auf was beziehst du dich?
Ich würde gerne an mir arbeiten.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... Die von ingenieuren und bauplanern aber auch nicht. Letztlich gehört dazu auch die nachhaltig- sprich haltbarkeit und die ist unter aller sau. Aktuelle bauten erreichen ja nichtmal das was im mittelalter gang und gäbe war geschweige den stand, den die römer mal hatten. Jedes fachwerkhaus ist da schon um längen überlegen...
> 
> Ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber das projekt hätte man eher "Häßliche Bunker" nennen sollen, die außenwand-stärken scheinen dies ja noch zu untermauern. Aber das ist halt B&O... Den baustil hatten wir jedenfalls vor 80 jahren schonmal und auch wenn ich weis das alles mal wieder kommt finde ich es in diesem fall schon irgendwie grotesk.
> Außerdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn du den verwendeten "leichtbeton" mal erklären würdest. Was macht das zeug "leicht"? Muß ja ein bestimmter materialzusatz drin sein. Allerdings würde ich mich wundern, wenn das zeug besser als konventioneller porenbeton ist, welcher sich, dadurch das da einfach nur steine verklebt werden, sicherlich einfacher verarbeiten lässt. (kostenfaktor)


Ich weiß nicht ob der Baustil unbedingt im Mittelpunkt stand?
Beim kurzen überfliegen hatte ich den Eindruck, das es eher um vergleichbare Baukörper, mit unterschiedlichen Materialien und Technik ging?
Gleichzeitig finde ich so eine Langzeitstudie interessant,  wenn man bedenkt was ständig an neuen Forderungen verlangt wird, wo die Praktiker häufig den Kopf schütteln.
Gibt haufenweise Lobbyverbände, wie der Gesamtverband der Dämmstoffindustrie, die auch daran beteiligt sind, Baukosten in die Höhe zu treiben und das Problem der Sondermüllentsorgung, was auch Auswirkungen auf jede Schadstoffbilanz hat, in die Zukunft zu transferieren.
Vor einigen Jahren türmte sich Styropordämmung auf Betriebsgrundstücken, weil keiner diese als Sondermüll los wurde.

Ich finde diesen Ansatz also gut. Über Geschmack und Mode, sollte man dabei vielleicht weniger sinnieren?

Übrigens sind viele alte Fachwerkhäuser in Bezug auf Wärmedämmung, nicht unbedingt die Referenz. Meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr haben sie sogar ihre Bezüge gesenkt. Wer von euch hat das schon gemacht?



Brauche ich ja nicht, weil das die Regierung für mich macht.
Gebühren, Beiträge und Preise steigen auch durch die Mitarbeit der Regierung .


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schau mal Poulton, wie er wieder beginnt im Gesicht grün anzulaufen.


Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er dem Präsidenten des Bundesverband der Lehnsherren dafür Beifall klatscht:








						Ausstand in Seehäfen: Arbeitgeberpräsident Rainer Dulger bringt Brechung von Streikrecht ins Gespräch
					

Braucht Deutschland einen »nationalen Notstand«, um Streiks wie zuletzt in den Seehäfen zu unterbinden? Arbeitgeberpräsident Dulger denkt laut darüber nach – und erntet Empörung bei Gewerkschaftern.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob der Baustil unbedingt im Mittelpunkt stand?


So ein gebäude muß nicht hyper-spacig sein, sondern man muß drin wohnen wollen, ansonsten bringt der ganze bau ja nix. (wir hatten mal eine baustelle wo der neubau wirklich von innen und außen wie ein bunker aus sah-> es mag anderen gefallen aber ich fand`s scheußlich)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Beim kurzen überfliegen hatte ich den Eindruck, das es eher um vergleichbare Baukörper, mit unterschiedlichen Materialien und Technik ging?


Das ist ja kein problem, aber wenn (in meinen augen) sinnlos dicke außenwände aus beton gebaut werden nur um "thermische speichermasse" zu haben finde ich ist`s auch mal gut. Beton ist klimakiller Nr.1 und das sollte man nicht außer acht lassen. Wenn etwas zum wärme speichern her soll, dann schamott-stein den man mit lehm verputzen könnte. Tut man gleich noch etwas für`s innenklima.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gibt haufenweise Lobbyverbände, wie der Gesamtverband der Dämmstoffindustrie, die auch daran beteiligt sind, Baukosten in die Höhe zu treiben und das Problem der Sondermüllentsorgung, was auch Auswirkungen auf jede Schadstoffbilanz hat, in die Zukunft zu transferieren.
> Vor einigen Jahren türmte sich Styropordämmung auf Betriebsgrundstücken, weil keiner diese als Sondermüll los wurde.


Ja, styropor ist die pest und brand-technisch wohl eher ein alptraum. (siehe die wohntürme in england vor ein paar jahren)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Ansatz also gut. Über Geschmack und Mode, sollte man dabei vielleicht weniger sinnieren?


Da magst du recht haben, aber etwas formschöner, oder wenigstens verputzt und bemahlt, wäre schon nett. Das eine schaut ja aus wie blanker beton...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens sind viele alte Fachwerkhäuser in Bezug auf Wärmedämmung, nicht unbedingt die Referenz. Meine persönliche Erfahrung.


Kann man alles entsprechend (um)bauen. Das ist mittlerweile das kleinste problem. So kann man das gefach mit gasbeton ausmauern oder,wie ich, nochmal davor blenden und dämmen. Den mauerwerks-sockel und die giebel kann man wie bei jedem anderen haus dämmen. Wichtig ist nur das die dämmung außen und vor allem atmungsaktiv ist. (dämmwolle gibt es auch in platten)


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er dem Präsidenten des Bundesverband der Lehnsherren dafür Beifall klatscht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich liebe es einfach wenn @Nightslaver anfängt AfD Narrative zu verbreiten und du dazu klatschst


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich liebe es einfach wenn @Nightslaver anfängt AfD Narrative zu verbreiten und du dazu klatschst


Führst dich ja deswegen regelmäßig auf wie Rumpelstilzchen persönlich. :3


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Führst dich ja deswegen regelmäßig auf wie Rumpelstilzchen persönlich. :3


Vor allen "AfD" Narrative, es als unsolidarisch zu bezeichnen, wenn ein 4 Monate alter Beschluss einfach, ungeachtet der seit dem stattfindenden Entwicklungen, weiter durchgewunken wird, obwohl die Lage inzwischen eine ganz andere als damals ist und er deshalb aktuell eben unangebracht ist.

Ist doch sehr fein, wie unser "grüner Popanz" sich hier gerade wieder mal selbst den Offenbarungseit abnimmt, wie "sozial & solidarisch" es um sein Weltbild letztlich wirklich bestellt ist. 

Aber wie heißt es schon nach einem Sprichwort so schön, "du bekommst den Sparanus halt aus der Union, aber eben nicht die Union aus dem Sparanus", egal welche Farbe die "Christina" hat, dier er gerade anhimmelt.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vor allen "AfD" Narrative, es als unsolidarisch zu bezeichnen, wenn ein 4 Monate alter Beschluss einfach, ungeachtet der Entwicklung, weiter durchgewunken wird, obwohl die Lage inzwischen eine ganz andere ist und er deshalb unangebracht ist.


Das Narrativ das du verlinkt hast, ist dass sich die Regierung eine Erhöhung genehmigt hat.
Das ist so absurd falsch, dass man kotzen will. Die Abgeordneten haben ihre Bezüge nach
üblichen Standards angepasst. Nicht die Regierung, es sind ja nichtmal alle Minister MdB.

Woran soll man Bezüge denn festmachen wenn nicht an der Lohnentwicklung? Jetzt mal ganz konstruktiv.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2022)

Warum wundert es mich nicht, dass die Frage nicht beantwortet wird?


----------



## Tschetan (1. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kann man alles entsprechend (um)bauen. Das ist mittlerweile das kleinste problem. So kann man das gefach mit gasbeton ausmauern oder,wie ich, nochmal davor blenden und dämmen. Den mauerwerks-sockel und die giebel kann man wie bei jedem anderen haus dämmen. Wichtig ist nur das die dämmung außen und vor allem atmungsaktiv ist. (dämmwolle gibt es auch in platten)


Sicher alles kein Problem, wenn der Denkmalschutz nicht mit reinspielt. Sicher kann man auch innen etwas verändern, was aber auf kosten der Wohnfläche geht.

Zu den Häusern meinte ich auch nur das es sich für mich mehr um Experimentalbauten geht, wo die Anforderungen an Ästhetik nicht im Vordergrund stehen. Wobei heute teilweise eine Reduzierung auf das nötigste Freunde hat. Ist noch eine Stufe über Bauhaus und was sagte man früher darüber ?
Auf jeden Fall sollte da geforscht und experimentiert werden, wenn man Vorteile für die Umwelt erreichen will. Gut wenn das auch durch die Regierung unterstützt wird.
Persönlich finde ich einiges sinnlos und unnötig.

Compi, was hältst du vom Einbau dieser Lüftungsanlagen die jetzt gefördert werden? Rechnet sich das wirklich ?
Immerhin ist ja die Fertigung, Einbau und Wartung sicher auch ein Faktor, den man bei der Energie und CO2 Bilanz einpreisen sollte?
Was ist deine Meinung zu vielen energetischen Modernisierungsmaßnahmen, die oft auch gefördert werden?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Narrativ das du verlinkt hast, ist dass sich die Regierung eine Erhöhung genehmigt hat.
> Das ist so absurd falsch, dass man kotzen will. Die Abgeordneten haben ihre Bezüge nach
> üblichen Standards angepasst. Nicht die Regierung, es sind ja nichtmal alle Minister MdB.
> 
> Woran soll man Bezüge denn festmachen wenn nicht an der Lohnentwicklung? Jetzt mal ganz konstruktiv.


Meinst du das es von Fingerspitzengefühl zeugt  ?
Ich denke das bei den Bezügen die Gradzahl in ihren Wohnungen und Häusern nicht gesenkt werden müssen ?
Wir befinden uns in einer Zeit, wo man bei guten Bezügen einfach mal die Füße still hält und das hat nichtsd mit irgendwelchen Populisten in der AFD zu tun.
Darf man nichts kritisieren, was diese Pfeifen auf ihr Schild heben ?


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2022)

Energetische Sanierung ist relativ einfach, man muss halt nur nicht übertreiben. 

Nimmt man ein unsaniertes Gebäude Baujahr 1950-1980  und bringt es nur auf den Stand der Wärmeschutzverordnung 1995 reduziert man den Verbrauch um 2/3. Versuche ich EnEV 2014 KfW-Effizienzhaus 55 spare ich auf Basis des Asugangsverbrauchs "nur noch" weitere 20% ein. Der Aufwand ist aber viel höher. 

Natürlich verbraucht ein Haus nach Wärmeschutzverordnung 1995 gut 2,5x mehr als ein KfW-Effizienzhaus 55. Aber wenn man die Einsparungen betrachtet. 

unsaniert -> Wärmeschutzverordnung 1995 ~ 200 kwh/m²*a
Wärmeschutzverordnung 1995 -> KfW-Effizienzhaus 55 ~ 65 kwh/m²*a


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1542937708095471625

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir waren 16 Jahre in der Regierung, aber wegen den Grünen gibt es immer mehr Stau.

Manche Abgeordnete dieser Partei sollten echt in die AfD wechseln. Wie kann man nur so einen dummen Müll labern?


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2022)

Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass die von der CSU gestellten Verkehrsminister mit die Speerspitze der Pfeifenparade sind.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2022)

Ich war mal so freundlich und habe Herrn Bareiß mitgeteilt wie er Mitglied in der AfD werden kann, da seine Aussagen besser in diese Partei passen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher alles kein Problem, wenn der Denkmalschutz nicht mit reinspielt.


Dann muß der aber auch die ideen liefern, wie man es machen könnte.
Davon ab hätte ich eh schon selbst den einfall die lehmmischung, im gefach, mit mehr stroh/füllmittel zu strecken. Damit bekommst du mehr luft in die sache und es dämmt etwas besser. Dafür muß die oberfläche dann verputzt werden.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher kann man auch innen etwas verändern, was aber auf kosten der Wohnfläche geht.


Die wohnflächenreduktion wäre nichtmal das problem, aber alte wände sollten "warm" gehalten werden (über 0 grad), damit sie kontinuierlich trocknen. Macht man es nicht gefrieren sie im winter und gehen auf dauer kaputt.

Ich frage mich noch ein wenig warum noch keiner darauf gekommen ist vertikal zu heizen. Früher haben auch mal die tiere im stall die schlafräume darüber geheizt. (heute ersetzt die tiere halt die heizung im EG)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei heute teilweise eine Reduzierung auf das nötigste Freunde hat.


Hmmm... Kein grund die bude wie einen bunker aussehen zu lassen...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollte da geforscht und experimentiert werden, wenn man Vorteile für die Umwelt erreichen will.


Auch gänzlich ohne forschung sollte man schon merken, das man mit gasbeton wohl eher besser als mit ziegel kommt... (ziegelhaus)


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Herrn Bareiß


Bei dem war ja noch was: Aserbeidschan Affäre der Union: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E1Fz6z1XEAAdpHI?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
In der Union scheint man auch nur zu sein, um das schmieren und geschmiert werden zu erlernen.

Edit: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLhtilrJ1Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (2. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann muß der aber auch die ideen liefern, wie man es machen könnte.
> Davon ab hätte ich eh schon selbst den einfall die lehmmischung, im gefach, mit mehr stroh/füllmittel zu strecken. Damit bekommst du mehr luft in die sache und es dämmt etwas besser. Dafür muß die oberfläche dann verputzt werden.
> 
> Die wohnflächenreduktion wäre nichtmal das problem, aber alte wände sollten "warm" gehalten werden (über 0 grad), damit sie kontinuierlich trocknen. Macht man es nicht gefrieren sie im winter und gehen auf dauer kaputt.
> ...



Ich hatte im Taunus mal eine Hazs,  wo man innen Porotonsteine vormauerte um die Dämmung und scheinbar auch die Statik zu verbessern. Bei Wandstärken um 15cm kann man nicht viel machen.
Hat vielleicht auch den Vorteil das der Taupunkt nicht unbedingt im Bereich des Holzes liegt.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich war mal so freundlich und habe Herrn Bareiß mitgeteilt wie er Mitglied in der AfD werden kann, da seine Aussagen besser in diese Partei passen.



Ich muß immer lachen das es bei euch scheinbar nur rausekeln und canceln gibt, statt sich mit anderen  Meinungen auseinanderzusetzen.
Überall wird Diversität gewünscht, nur in der Politik ist Gleichschritt gefordert!


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir waren 16 Jahre in der Regierung, aber wegen den Grünen gibt es immer mehr Stau.


Das nennt sich in politischen Kreisen halt "Oppositionsarbeit", müsstest du doch von Kristina beigebracht bekommen haben. 

X Jahre regieren, nichts geschissen bekommen, außer den Lobbys nach dem Maul zu reden und in die eigene Tasche zu arbeiten und dann in der Oposition erzählen das es mit einem selbst an der Regierung ja viel besser laufen würde.

Kann die FDP, SPD und die Grünen übrigens auch regelmäßig äußerst gut, wie man u.a. nach der Era Schröder und öfters auf Landes- und lokaler Ebene sehen kann.

Also vielleicht solltest du da auch gleich mal Erklärbär spielen, wie man Mitgliedsanträge beim "blauen Elend" stellt.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann die FDP, SPD und die Grünen übrigens auch regelmäßig äußerst gut, wie man u.a. nach der Era Schröder und öfters auf Landes- und lokaler Ebene sehen kann.


Also der FDP würde ich das jetzt nicht anrechnen. Dafür steht man dort mit stolz geschwelster Brust und das erwartet deren Wählerschaft. 
Was die SPD betrifft: Die Pfeifenköpfe sitzen, mit der kurzen Unterbrechung zwischen 2009 und 2013, seit 1998 ununterbrochen in der Bundesregierung. Haben während der Ära Schröder Agenda 2010, Finanzmarkt"liberalisierung", etc. durchgebracht und wollen sich in Wirklichkeit bis heute nicht davon verabschieden. Stattdessen zeigt man mit dem Finger auf die Union bzw. aktuell auf die FDP, dass es ja nur an denen liegt bzw. gelegen hat und nicht etwa an Rent-a-Sozi (mitsamt seiner Inkompetenz und Unfähigkeit), Genosse(n) der Bosse und dass das Wahlprogramm im großen und ganzen ja nur Folklore ist, mit dem man fröhlich rumwedelt, solange man in der Opposition ist. Selbst ein Kühnert hört sich mittlerweile an, wie ein waschechter Seeberger.
Die Grünen reden zwar auch viel von Umverteilung und sozialer Gerechtigkeit (obwohl Mitverantwortlich für Agenda 2010, Finanzmarkt"liberalisierung", etc.), am Ende des Tages machen sie aber auch nicht wirklich was und wedeln damit wie die Sozen nur so lange rum, solange sie in der Opposition sind. Denn damit würde man ja seinen Wählerklientel - die soziodemografischen Erhebungen zu diesem ist sehr aufschlußreich - ja mächtig gegens Schienbein treten und den Kretschmann-Kurs in Gefahr bringen. Damit das nicht so auffällt, zeigt man aktuell halt auf die FDP, die das ganze wiederrum wunderbar ihrer Wählerschaft als Gewinn verkaufen kann. Nach dem Motto: Schaut her, wir verhindern das die armen Oligarchen ... pardon, die gibt es ja nur anderswo, hierzulande gibt es nur Familienclans Familienunternehmen, geschröpft wird.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Woran soll man Bezüge denn festmachen wenn nicht an der Lohnentwicklung?


Die Lohnentwicklung etwa, bei der Burgfrieden-Scholz erst vorgeprescht ist und eine steuerfreie Einmalzahlung wollte und das im Gegenzug die Gewerkschaften bei den Tarifverhandlungen auf einen Teil der Lohnsteigerungen verzichten?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Taunus mal eine Hazs,  wo man innen Porotonsteine vormauerte um die Dämmung und scheinbar auch die Statik zu verbessern.


Das ist aber auch nicht die beste lösung. Die müßten theoretisch zwischen den wänden auch etwas platz und ein paar lüftungsschlitze gelassen haben, damit luft zirkulieren kann. Macht man das nicht, läuft man gefahr das es irgendwann mal gammelt.
Und wenn an der statik etwas zu verbessern war, ist man mit dickeren balken, zumindest im fachwerk-bereich, doch besser dran. ( aber wozu, holz ist auf dem stirnholz druckfest ohne ende, wenn`s i.O. ist)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei Wandstärken um 15cm kann man nicht viel machen.


Die 15cm wären dann das fachwerk. Die sockelmauer ist stärker, wodurch sich beim übergang ein absatz ergibt. Den kann man nutzen!
 Bei uns waren das glaube um die 10cm (außen). Da hab ich mir ein paar bohlen besorgt, vom holzhändler auf einer der beiden flächigen seiten plan hobeln lassen (könnte eine dickte dafür genommen haben), die mit justierschrauben und holzklötzen quasi genau über die balken des fachwerks geschraubt (wand dabei noch begradigt) und die zwischenräume mit dämmwollplatten gedämmt. Danach verputzt, alles gestrichen und gut.   


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht auch den Vorteil das der Taupunkt nicht unbedingt im Bereich des Holzes liegt.


Würde ich jetzt nicht darauf wetten. Kommt halt drauf an wie es ausgeführt wurde. So ein poroton-stein dämmt halt auch etwas.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Also der FDP würde ich das jetzt nicht anrechnen. Dafür steht man dort mit stolz geschwelster Brust und das erwartet deren Wählerschaft.
> Was die SPD betrifft: Die Pfeifenköpfe sitzen, mit der kurzen Unterbrechung zwischen 2009 und 2013, seit 1998 ununterbrochen in der Bundesregierung. Haben während der Ära Schröder Agenda 2010, Finanzmarkt"liberalisierung", etc. durchgebracht und wollen sich in Wirklichkeit bis heute nicht davon verabschieden. Stattdessen zeigt man mit dem Finger auf die Union bzw. aktuell auf die FDP, dass es ja nur an denen liegt bzw. gelegen hat und nicht etwa an Rent-a-Sozi (mitsamt seiner Inkompetenz und Unfähigkeit), Genosse(n) der Bosse und dass das Wahlprogramm im großen und ganzen ja nur Folklore ist, mit dem man fröhlich rumwedelt, solange man in der Opposition ist. Selbst ein Kühnert hört sich mittlerweile an, wie ein waschechter Seeberger.
> Die Grünen reden zwar auch viel von Umverteilung und sozialer Gerechtigkeit (obwohl Mitverantwortlich für Agenda 2010, Finanzmarkt"liberalisierung", etc.), am Ende des Tages machen sie aber auch nicht wirklich was und wedeln damit wie die Sozen nur so lange rum, solange sie in der Opposition sind. Denn damit würde man ja seinen Wählerklientel - die soziodemografischen Erhebungen zu diesem ist sehr aufschlußreich - ja mächtig gegens Schienbein treten und den Kretschmann-Kurs in Gefahr bringen. Damit das nicht so auffällt, zeigt man aktuell halt auf die FDP, die das ganze wiederrum wunderbar ihrer Wählerschaft als Gewinn verkaufen kann. Nach dem Motto: Schaut her, wir verhindern das die armen Oligarchen ... pardon, die gibt es ja nur anderswo, hierzulande gibt es nur Familienclans Familienunternehmen, geschröpft wird.


Die SPD hat die meiste Zeit mit der Union zusammen regiert und konnte nicht alles durchsetzen. Sonst hätten sie noch mehr Korrekturen an der Agenda 2010 vorgenommen. Immerhin hatten sie den gesetzlichen Mindestlohn flächendeckend durchgesetzt. Mit der FDP wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht möglich gewesen. Und die Union war zuerst auch dagegen. Wie ich hier schon mehrfach schrieb, ist das aktuelle Wahlprogramm der SPD , in den wichtigsten Punkten sehr sozial aufgestellt. Aber sie müssen  leider wieder Kompromisse eingehen. Vor allem wegen der FDP. Und die Krisen kommen auch noch dazu. Inflation, Corona und die Ukraine Krise.

Außerdem welche Partei im Bundestag ist den noch sozialer aufgestellt? Und welche davon kann man ernsthaft wählen? Die Linken haben teilweise gute Ideen was die Sozialpolitik angeht . Aber in anderen Bereichen sind sie unwählbar. Vor allem ihr Kuschelkurs mit Diktatoren und die Ablehnung der Nato gehen gar nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die SPD hat die meiste Zeit mit der Union zusammen regiert und konnte nicht alles durchsetzen. Sonst hätten sie noch mehr Korrekturen an der Agenda 2010 vorgenommen. Immerhin hatten sie den gesetzlichen Mindestlohn flächendeckend durchgesetzt. Mit der FDP wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht möglich gewesen. Und die Union war zuerst auch dagegen. Wie ich hier schon mehrfach schrieb, ist das aktuelle Wahlprogramm der SPD , in den wichtigsten Punkten sehr sozial aufgestellt. Aber sie müssen  leider wieder Kompromisse eingehen. Vor allem wegen der FDP. Und die Krisen kommen auch noch dazu. Inflation, Corona und die Ukraine Krise.
> 
> Außerdem welche Partei im Bundestag ist den noch sozialer aufgestellt? Und welche davon kann man ernsthaft wählen? Die Linken haben teilweise gute Ideen was die Sozialpolitik angeht . Aber in anderen Bereichen sind sie unwählbar. Vor allem ihr Kuschelkurs mit Diktatoren und die Ablehnung der Nato gehen gar nicht.


Die Grünen und ihre Verbeugung vor dem Katari, stören dich nicht?
20 Jahre Krieg in Afghanistan sind ok?

Dann ist eigentlich keiner mehr wählbar.

Wahlen sind doch immer Kompromisse,  weil keiner das volle Spektrum abdecken kann, aber seine eigenen Interessen verleugnen, oder nicht erkennen ist pure Dummheit.
Ich kannte Hartz4 Bezieher und Arbeitslose die FDP wählten, um Steuern zu sparen.

Persönlich wähle ich eigentlich nur noch eine Idee, was ja auch nicht schlecht und besser ist, als zu verzichten.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Also der FDP würde ich das jetzt nicht anrechnen.


Doch doch du, der Schönling Christian erzählt ja regelmäßig dass dies und das mit ihm selbst ganz anders gelaufen wäre, selbst wenn es dabei um seine eigenen Parteilakaien geht. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Lohnentwicklung etwa, bei der Burgfrieden-Scholz erst vorgeprescht ist und eine steuerfreie Einmalzahlung wollte und das im Gegenzug die Gewerkschaften bei den Tarifverhandlungen auf einen Teil der Lohnsteigerungen verzichten?


@Sparanus Oder man koppelt es an die Entwicklung von Mindestlohn, Rente und Sozialleistung, dann hätte man wenigstens auch mal einen Anreitz sich mit den Schwächsten der Gesellschaft zu beschäftigen und täte nicht ganz so schnell vergessen, dass die auch noch existieren.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die SPD hat die meiste Zeit mit der Union zusammen regiert und konnte nicht alles durchsetzen.


Das ist jetzt entweder O-Ton SPD oder SPD Stammwähler, die sich die Unfähigkeit der SPD schönreden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem ihr Kuschelkurs mit Diktatoren


Jede im Bundestag vertretene Partei kuschelt mit Diktatoren bzw. Diktaturen. z.B. in Form von China, Vietnam, Saudi-Arabien, diverse Ölscheichtümer, Aserbeidschan, ...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> dann hätte man wenigstens auch mal einen Anreitz sich mit den schwächsten der Gesellschaft zu beschäftigen und würde nicht ganz so schnell vergessen das die auch noch existieren.


Auch eine Folge der Schröder-Jahre: Die Wahlbeteiligung der untersten Schichten ist ins bodenlose gesunken. Was nicht einer gewissen Ironie entbehrt vor dem Hintergrund, da zu Zeiten als Willy Brandt kandidierte es mal geschafft wurde, die Wahlbeteiligung massiv zu steigern. Man hat mit den Hintern eingerissen, was man mal aufgebaut hat.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kannte Hartz4 Bezieher und Arbeitslose die FDP wählten, um Steuern zu sparen.


Oder die AfD.  Was noch schlimmer ist.


Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt entweder O-Ton SPD oder SPD Stammwähler, die sich die Unfähigkeit der SPD schönreden.


Das ist eine Tatsache.


Poulton schrieb:


> Jede im Bundestag vertretene Partei kuschelt mit Diktatoren.


Ja aber die Linken häufig ein bißchen mehr. Und sie erkennen die Nato eben nicht voll an.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist eine Tatsache.


Warum erinnert mich das nur an ein gewisses "Fakt ist" gewisser Meddlfränken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber die Linken häufig ein bißchen mehr. Und sie erkennen die Nato eben nicht voll an.


Nein, nur in der Öffentlichkeit ungenierter, aber nicht häufiger.



Poulton schrieb:


> Auch eine Folge der Schröder-Jahre: Die Wahlbeteiligung der untersten Schichten ist ins bodenlose gesunken. Was nicht einer gewissen Ironie entbehrt vor dem Hintergrund, da Willy Brand es mal geschafft hat, die Wahlbeteiligung massiv zu steigern. Man hat mit den Hintern eingerissen, was man mal aufgebaut hat.


Wundert es?
Brand vertrat mal das Versprechen die Ärmsten an der Gesellschaft und vor allen Aufstiegschancen mher zu beteiligen.
Spätestens seit Schröder hat die SPD aber nur noch dafür gesorgt das die Entwicklung wieder stetig in die entgegengesetzte Richtung verläuft, weniger Chancen von unten nach oben zu kommen, weniger Beteiligung, Wahlkampf da wo es hübsch ist in Deutschland, nicht da wo es gesellschaftlich "brennt" und noch mit der Kohlebaggerschaufel zusätzlich die Vermögensgräben fleißig weiter aufgebaggert.


----------



## Tschetan (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber die Linken häufig ein bißchen mehr. Und sie erkennen die Nato eben nicht voll an.


Wie und wo haben die Linken " gekuschelt" ?
Das man versucht die gegnerische Sicht zu verstehen und Kompromisse zu finden, ist falsch? 
Warum sollte die Nato erhalten bleiben, statt eine internationale Sicherheitsarchitektur unter dem Dach der UNO und des allgemeinen Völkerrechts aufzubauen?


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie und wo haben die Linken " gekuschelt" ?


Linker Krampf mit Autokraten


Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Nato erhalten bleiben, statt eine internationale Sicherheitsarchitektur unter dem Dach der UNO und des allgemeinen Völkerrechts aufzubauen?


Wie soll das gehen? Wenn in der UNO Diktaturen mit Veto-Rechten sitzen? Und die Interessen nicht gegensätzlicher sein können?

Die Nato ist nach dem feigen Überfalls Russlands auf die Ukraine wichtiger denn je. Und ich finde es gut das Schweden und Finnland auch bald beitreten.


----------



## Tschetan (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Linker Krampf mit Autokraten
> 
> Wie soll das gehen? Wenn in der UNO Diktaturen mit Veto-Rechten sitzen? Und die Interessen nicht gegensätzlicher sein können?
> 
> Die Nato ist nach dem feigen Überfalls Russlands auf die Ukraine wichtiger denn je. Und ich finde es gut das Schweden und Finnland auch bald beitreten.











						USA: Tauwetter wegen Ölpreisschock? | Weltspiegel
					

Der Krieg in der Ukraine verändert die internationalen Beziehungen. Aufgrund der hohen Teuerungsrate erwägen die USA Öl-Importe von den Erzfeinden Venezuela und Iran. Gespräche dazu laufen bereits.




					www.daserste.de
				



Man kann oft nicht mehr folgen wer jetzt akzeptabel ist und wer nicht?

Wenn gegensätzliche Meinungen in der UNO existieren, soll die NATO eingreifen?  Wer macht die Regeln? 
Ich finde das für die Zukunft sehr kompliziert und Kostspielig. 

Antwort speziell für dich.

Den Eintritt von Schweden und Finnland sehe ich noch nicht.
Schweden muß dafür Gesetze ändern und Kurden an die Türkei ausliefern, also eigene Überzeugungen über Bord werfen. Das ist ein moralisches Dilema. Menschenrechte aushebeln, um von einem Erdogan die Zustimmung zum Nato Eintritt zu erhalten? (Das türkische Parlament muß noch ratifuzieren)
Finnland kommt nur gemeinsam mit Schweden.
Dazu noch die Zustimmung für die F-16 durch die Republikaner im Senat, was nicht sicher ist.

Ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt Bundesregierung, aber hilft beim Verständnis und ich habe unser Land immer mehr als Vermittler gesehen. Leider kann ich da bei Baerbock und Scholz wenig Ansätze sehen.

Wenn man sieht wie vehement Habeck letztens in Schwedt erklärte, das man unbedingt auf russisches Öl verzichten will.
Selbst die USA machen das nicht.

Hier etwas zu Ölsorten









						Hintergrund: Rohöl ist nicht gleich Rohöl
					

WTI, Brent, Alaska North Slope - hinter diesen Begriffen verbergen sich Rohölsorten. Weltweit gibt es Dutzende von ihnen. Mal "leicht" und "süß", mal "sauer" und "schwer", mit viel oder wenig Schwefel. Die Qualitätsunterschiede bestimmen den Preis.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Erdöl
					

Erdöl ist eine hauptsächlich aus Kohlenwasserstoffen bestehende Flüssigkeit aus fossilen Quellen. Es ist der für den Welthandel wichtigste Rohstoff.




					www.energie-lexikon.info
				




Ich sehe nicht wie wir das bewährte Ural, das in großer Menge, zuverlässig in Schwedt landet, qualitativ und quantitativ ergänzen wollen.


"Die Interessengemeinschaft der Unternehmerverbände formuliert es so: "Ein Öl-Embargo gegen Russland hätte schwerwiegende wirtschaftliche Folgen für den Großraum Berlin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg und insbesondere die Uckermark sowie Westpolen mit der Stadt Stettin. Ein starker Stellenabbau in Industrie, Land- und Forstwirtschaft, Handel und Gewerbe wird die Folge sein. Eine allgemeine Versorgungsknappheit, verbunden mit momentan unüberschaubaren Preiserhöhungen, wären vorprogrammiert. Die damit einhergehenden sozialen Verwerfungen wären in der strukturschwachen Uckermark besonders ausgeprägt."










						Was ein Öl-Embargo für PCK Schwedt und die Region bedeutet
					

Das Embargo gegen Russland wird kommen, doch sind die Auswirkungen auf die Raffinerie Schwedt bis noch unklar. Welche Alternativen gibt es zur Druschba-Pipeline? Worüber wird gestritten? Wir geben Antworten auf häufige Fragen.




					www.rbb24.de


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Den Eintritt von Schweden und Finnland sehe ich noch nicht.
> Schweden muß dafür Gesetze ändern und Kurden an die Türkei ausliefern, also eigene Überzeugungen über Bord werfen. Das ist ein moralisches Dilema. Menschenrechte aushebeln, um von einem Erdogan die Zustimmung zum Nato Eintritt zu erhalten? (Das türkische Parlament muß noch ratifuzieren)
> Finnland kommt nur gemeinsam mit Schweden.
> Dazu noch die Zustimmung für die F-16 durch die Republikaner im Senat, was nicht sicher ist.


Türkei gibt Widerstand gegen NATO-Beitritte auf


----------



## Tschetan (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Türkei gibt Widerstand gegen NATO-Beitritte auf











						Erdogan gibt sich zögerlich: Gerät die Nato-Aufnahme von Schweden und Finnland ins Stocken?
					

Schweden und Finnland wollen in die Nato - doch das verhinderte bislang die Türkei. Nun lenkt der türkische Präsident Erdogan ein. Der News-Ticker.




					www.merkur.de
				




Mal sehen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder man koppelt es an die Entwicklung von Mindestlohn


Kurz:
Du hättest die Bezüge dieses Jahr noch viel stärker erhöht und statt die Bezüge von MdBs 2021 zu senken wie es passiert ist hättest du sie auch erhöht.

Sorry, seh ich nicht 😅


Btw auch Rente und H4 wurden 2021 erhöht.
Wäre echt super angekommen wenn die Abgeordneten sich mitten in der Pandemie die Bezüge erhöht hätten.

Aber man hat es an der Lohnentwicklung fest gemacht und deswegen sind die Bezüge 2021 gesunken.

So Ball zurück zu dir.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die wohnflächenreduktion wäre nichtmal das problem, aber alte wände sollten "warm" gehalten werden (über 0 grad), damit sie kontinuierlich trocknen. Macht man es nicht gefrieren sie im winter und gehen auf dauer kaputt.



Das gilt afaik nicht nur für alte Wände: Wenn es porös genug ist, um Wasser aufzunehmen (und das sind ja die meisten Naturbaustoffe), dann muss die Isolierung so gestaltet werden, dass bis zur Außenwand des dauerhaften Mauerwerks Plusgerade gehalten werden und erst danach in einer verlustbehafteten Schicht (Putz,...) oder aber eben einer feuchtigkeitssicheren Isolierung (Styropor, Vakuumplatten) die Temperatur auf unter 0 °C fällt. Egal ob Fachwerk, Sandstein, Ziegel oder Ytong - das Potential von Innenisolierung ist hierzulande durch Frost begrenzt. Denn wenn Innen keine Wärme in die Wand kommt, aber draußen viel rausgezogen wird, wird es problematisch.



> Ich frage mich noch ein wenig warum noch keiner darauf gekommen ist vertikal zu heizen. Früher haben auch mal die tiere im stall die schlafräume darüber geheizt. (heute ersetzt die tiere halt die heizung im EG)



So funktioniert die Heizung in jedem Haus, wie jeder weiß, der schonmal Paterre gewohnt hat (oder bei dem die Mieter im Parterre meistens abwesen sind. Wie bei mir. Grrrrrr.) Die unterste Ebene heizt immer fleißig für den warmen Fußboden derjenigen darüber mit. Aber eine sinnvolle Strategie kann man daraus nur machen, wenn man eine Gratis-Wärmequelle wie Vieh rumstehen hat - sonst ist dieser Nebennutzten für die höheren Stockwerke immer noch klein im Vergleich zur direkten Heizung.

(Was man in Häusern mit offenem Treppenhaus aber natürlich machen könnte: Zimmer mit hohem Wärmebedarf wie Kinder-, Bade- und ggf. Wohnzimmer nach oben und Schlaf- und Arbeitszimmer nach unten packen. Bislang war die Zugänglichkeit von/nach draußen aber viel wichtiger als die innere Thermik und das laufen die Interessen halt größtenteils in Gegenrichtung.



> Hmmm... Kein grund die bude wie einen bunker aussehen zu lassen...



Dreh es um: Wenn man vor allem ein energetisches Konzept präsentieren will, gibt es auch keinen Grund, viel Zeit in die optische Gestaltung zu investieren. Für reale Bauvorhaben müsste man ja eh noch an Bedingungen vor Ort und konkreten Flächenbedarf anpassen, da sind ein paar Zierelemente oder Farbvarianten an der Fassade eine Kleinigkeit. Das neue/wichtige ist die inneren Bauprinzipien und die für die sind Beispielhäuser ein Beispiel.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das nennt sich in politischen Kreisen halt "Opositionsarbeit"



Leider. Eigentlich wäre es aber Job einer Opposition, bessere Lösungsvorschläge auszuarbeiten. Einfach nur darauf hinweisen, dass irgendwo ein Problem besteht ist der Job von NGOs und darüber herziehen, dass die Regierung es nicht gelöst bekommt, der von Satirikern. Von daher können sich die Unionswähler mal alle an diese Fassen und fragen, wieso sie Satirikern ein dickes fettes Abgeordnetensalär zusprechen. (AFD-Wähler sowieso)




Poulton schrieb:


> Die Grünen reden zwar auch viel von Umverteilung und sozialer Gerechtigkeit (obwohl Mitverantwortlich für Agenda 2010, Finanzmarkt"liberalisierung", etc.), am Ende des Tages machen sie aber auch nicht wirklich was und wedeln damit wie die Sozen nur so lange rum, solange sie in der Opposition sind. Denn damit würde man ja seinen Wählerklientel - die soziodemografischen Erhebungen zu diesem ist sehr aufschlußreich - ja mächtig gegens Schienbein treten und den Kretschmann-Kurs in Gefahr bringen.



Die 90er-Jahre-Grünen haben damit nicht rumgewedelt. Deren Themen waren Umweltschutz, Umweltschutz, Umweltschutz, Klima, Atomausstieg und Öko, Öko, Öko. Da haben Tritin und Künast auch voll geliefert. Irgendwo weiterhin im Themenkatalog (neben Gleichberechtigung und Entwicklungshilfe, wo auch einiges erreicht wurde), stand noch Pazifismus - da kann man Fischer als Grünenwähler viele Vorwürfe machen aber als Realpolitiker fand ich ihn objektiv sehr überzeugend und man muss sich auch mal angucken, welchen Anteil an der Regierung die Grünen damals insgesamt hatten.

Heute sieht die Lage etwas anders aus, aber sozialer Ausgleich ist weiterhin nur eins von vielen Gerechtigkeitsthemen bei den Grünen (neben z.B. Entwicklungshilfe, Transpolitik, Männerdiskrinimierung etc. und da laufen ja jeweils Initiativen). Zugpferde waren auch diesmal wieder Klima und Umwelt.
Es bliebt abzuwarten, ob sie in diesen Punkten noch liefern - aktuell sieht es nicht so aus. Aber dann muss man sie dafür kritisieren, nicht behaupten, dass das was Nebensache war, hätte im Mittelpunkt gestanden und wurde dann als Nebensache behandelt. Dem ist nicht so.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nicht die beste lösung. Die müßten theoretisch zwischen den wänden auch etwas platz und ein paar lüftungsschlitze gelassen haben, damit luft zirkulieren kann. Macht man das nicht, läuft man gefahr das es irgendwann mal gammelt.



Da mal als doch-etwas-OT eine Frage, auf die ich schon immer mal eine Antwort haben wollte:
Wie kann Luftzirkulation in dieser Form helfen? Ähnliches hört man z.B. oft auch für Möbel, die an Außenwänden stehen. Aber rein technisch schafft man damit doch eine innere Isolierung, hinter der es somit kälter als im Raum ist, und lässt dann Raumluft dadurchströmen. Das sind eigentlich 1A-Bedingungen für Kondensation und man kann diesen Hohlraum nicht einmal reinigen. Intuitiv erscheint es für mich am sinnvollsten, Hohlräume an solchen Stellen auszuschließen oder zumindest vollkommen abzudichten, sodass gar keine Feuchtigkeit eindingen kann (man sollte natürlich nicht bei 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit die Bauarbeiten abschließen). Das zweitbeste wären Lüftungsöffnungen nach außen, die zwar die Isolationswirkung deutlich verschlechtern, aber dann kühle Luft zirkulieren lassen, die sich aufheizt und somit trocknende Wirkung hat. (Selbst dann wenn es draußen sehr feucht ist)



> Die 15cm wären dann das fachwerk. Die sockelmauer ist stärker, wodurch sich beim übergang ein absatz ergibt. Den kann man nutzen!
> Bei uns waren das glaube um die 10cm (außen). Da hab ich mir ein paar bohlen besorgt, vom holzhändler auf einer der beiden flächigen seiten plan hobeln lassen (könnte eine dickte dafür genommen haben), die mit justierschrauben und holzklötzen quasi genau über die balken des fachwerks geschraubt (wand dabei noch begradigt) und die zwischenräume mit dämmwollplatten gedämmt. Danach verputzt, alles gestrichen und gut.



Das klappt aber wirklich nur bei Fachwerk und selbst da gibt es Häuser mit eher kleinem Sockel. Der größere Teil der Altbauten in Deutschland (um mal zur Baupolitik der Bundesregierung zurückzukehren  ) sind Bauten aus dem früheren 20. und dem 19. Jahrhundert. Das heißt überwiegend Ziegel-, teils Natursteinfassaden. Da hast du große Probleme mit dem Denkmalschutz, weil die Sichtfläche eben kein Putz ist, unter dem du alles mögliche verstecken kannst. (Zumindest teilweise. Aber es nützt bei einem Gründerzeitbau wenig, wenn zwischen den Steinornamenten Putzflächen sind - mehr als 2-3 cm kann man da nicht draufpacken, sonst stehts über)




RyzA schrieb:


> Die SPD hat die meiste Zeit mit der Union zusammen regiert und konnte nicht alles durchsetzen.



Haben die außer eine weitestgehend wirkungslos gestalteten Mindestlohn überhaupt irgendwas in den letzten 12 Jahren umgesetzt?




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie und wo haben die Linken " gekuschelt" ?
> Das man versucht die gegnerische Sicht zu verstehen und Kompromisse zu finden, ist falsch?
> Warum sollte die Nato erhalten bleiben, statt eine internationale Sicherheitsarchitektur unter dem Dach der UNO und des allgemeinen Völkerrechts aufzubauen?



Was hat letztere Frage denn bitte schön mit der Linken zu tun? Die wollen die NATO nicht 2323 abschaffen, wenn die UNO eine friedenssichere Rolle eingenommen hat, sondern einfach so & sofort.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die außer eine weitestgehend wirkungslos gestalteten Mindestlohn überhaupt irgendwas in den letzten 12 Jahren umgesetzt?


Erstmal ist der Mindestlohn nicht wirkungslos. Viele sind froh das sie den bekommen.
Und was hat die SPD noch umgesetzt? Mal überlegen... z.B. das man nach 1 Jahr Arbeitlosigkeit nicht gleich in Hartz IV rutscht wenn man länger gearbeitet hat. Aber sonst fällt mir jetzt  konkret auch nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Tschetan (2. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hat letztere Frage denn bitte schön mit der Linken zu tun? Die wollen die NATO nicht 2323 abschaffen, wenn die UNO eine friedenssichere Rolle eingenommen hat, sondern einfach so & sofort.



War nur eine Antwort auf einen Beitrag zu den Linken.

Vielleicht wäre die Abschaffung 1990 am besten gewesen? Hätten wir jetzt nicht das Problem.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die außer eine weitestgehend wirkungslos gestalteten Mindestlohn überhaupt irgendwas in den letzten 12 Jahren umgesetzt?


Das homosexuelle Paare heiraten dürfen (2017), statt nur einer eingetragenen Partnerschaft, aber dann hört die Liste an
SPD-Leistungen auch schon auf und konnte sie sich ins GroKo-Regierungszeugnis einschreiben lassen "stets bemüht gewesen zu sein".


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erstmal ist der Mindestlohn nicht wirkungslos. Viele sind froh das sie den bekommen.


Das MiLoG ist löchriger als Sparanus seine Uniform.




__





						Anwendungsbereich des Mindestlohngesetzes
					






					www.zoll.de
				





> [...]
> Personen im Sinne von § 2 Abs. 1 und 2 Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz (JArbSchG), also Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren ohne abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung
> Beschäftigte während ihrer Berufsausbildung
> [...]
> Langzeitarbeitslose, die unmittelbar vor der Beschäftigung gemäß § 18 SGB III mindestens ein Jahr arbeitslos waren, für die ersten sechs Monate der Beschäftigung, es sei denn, der Arbeitgeber erhält einen Zuschuss zum Arbeitsentgelt nach § 16i Sozialgesetzbuch Zweites Buch (SGB II).





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die außer eine weitestgehend wirkungslos gestalteten Mindestlohn überhaupt irgendwas in den letzten 12 Jahren umgesetzt?


Ihren Ruf als Verräterpartei mit dem Tarifeinheitsgesetz alle Ehre gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das MiLoG ist löchriger als Sparanus seine Uniform.



Von einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn von 12 Euro werden 7 Millionen Menschen profitieren:



> Im Koalitionsvertrag hat die neue Bundesregierung vereinbart, dass der gesetzliche Mindestlohn auf 12 Euro pro Stunde angehoben werden soll. Bezogen auf die nun vorliegenden Zahlen von April 2021 bedeutet dies, dass knapp 7,2 Millionen Beschäftigte beziehungsweise 92 % der Beschäftigten im Niedriglohnsektor von dieser geplanten Mindestlohnerhöhung profitieren würden.


Quelle: 7,8 Millionen Niedriglohnjobs im April 2021

Also kann von "wirkungslos" gar keine Rede sein. Und es sind auch nicht wenige Empfänger.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kurz:
> Du hättest die Bezüge dieses Jahr noch viel stärker erhöht und statt die Bezüge von MdBs 2021 zu senken wie es passiert ist hättest du sie auch erhöht.
> 
> Sorry, seh ich nicht 😅
> ...



Doch doch, wenn du mal die Hände vor deinen Augen wegnehmen würdest, weil du nicht sehen möchtest, sähst du auch das, Inflation und Lebenshaltungskosten effektiv mit einbezogen, der Mindestlohn, Rente und ALG seit Jahren real am sinken sind...

Trotz der regelmäßig homeopatischen Erhöhungen und entsprechend wären dann natürlich auch die Bezüge von Abgeordneten und Regierungsmitgliedern seit Jahren schon nur noch am sinken gewesen, statt jetzt (wieder) zu steigen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn von 12 Euro werden fast 8 Millionen Menschen profitieren:


Nein ich bilde mir meine Bekannten ein die davon profitieren...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch doch, wenn du mal die Hände vor deinen Augen wegnehmen würdest, weil du nicht sehen möchtest, sähst du auch das, Inflation und Lebenshaltungskosten effektiv mit einbezogen, der Mindestlohn, Rente und ALG seit Jahren real am sinken sind...


Wenn du das so betrachtest sind aber auch die Bezüge der Abgeordneten gesunken.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein ich bilde mir meine Bekannten ein die davon profitieren...


Was meinst du damit? Ich hatte die Zahl auch noch von 8 auf 7 korrigiert. Hatte zuerst was verwechselt.
Aber 7 Millionen Menschen sind trotzdem nicht wenig.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Sarkasmus 

Ich kenne genug Leute die davon profitieren.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also kann von "wirkungslos" gar keine Rede sein. Und es sind auch nicht wenige Empfänger.


Man hat, Stand Juni 2022, 906000 Personen in Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit. Diese sind Kraft Gesetz vom Mindestlohn ausgeschlossen. Gleiches gilt für Auszubildende, wo man was bei 1,2 Millionen hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man hat, Stand Juni 2022, 906000 Personen in Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit. Diese sind Kraft Gesetz vom Mindestlohn ausgeschlossen. Gleiches gilt für Auszubildende, wo man was bei 1,2 Millionen hat.


Abgesehen davon sind die Regelungen zum Mindestlohn nach wie vor noch fast so löchrig wie ein Schweizer Käse und es daher möglich für findige Arbeitgeber (oder solche mit versierten zwielichtigen Juristen) bei ihm rumzutricksen.
Ganz zu schweigen davon das es auch sonst nach wie vor an effektiven Kontrollen für die Einhaltung mangelt und daher gerne auch darüber hinaus mit illegalen Methoden der effektiv gezahlte Lohn unter den Mindestlohn gedrückt wird, besonders bei ausländischen Arbeitskräften, Leiharbeitern und Saisonkräften.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2022)

Ach die 8,50 statt 5€ fürs jobben als Schüler im Getränkemarkt waren ja gar nichts.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Juli 2022)

Habe ich gerade gelesen und finde ihn ganz gut und erklärt ganz vernünftig, warum im Osten einige die derzeitige Politik der Regierung in Vezug auf Russland nicht gut finden.









						East Germans still find it hard to see Russia as the enemy
					

Not all of Germany is against Vladimir Putin. Sahra Wagenknecht, a Left party MP, recently defended him, saying he is not ‘the mad Russian nationalist’ of caricature and sending weapons to Ukraine was a ‘US-driven policy’ which played a role in provoking his invasion. Her views are quite common...




					www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erstmal ist der Mindestlohn nicht wirkungslos. Viele sind froh das sie den bekommen.



Noch mehr sind unfroh, dass sie ihn nicht bekommen. Weil sie entweder eine Ausnahme sind, weil die Regeln umgangen und nicht kontrolliert werden oder schlicht weil ihr Job wegen dem Mindestlohn entfallen ist.



> Und was hat die SPD noch umgesetzt? Mal überlegen... z.B. das man nach 1 Jahr Arbeitlosigkeit nicht gleich in Hartz IV rutscht wenn man länger gearbeitet hat.



Na ganz großes Kino. Anstatt Hartz IV zu Wohle der Ärmsten zu reformieren, schafft man Alternativstrukturen für die einen-kleinen-Ticken-weniger-Armen.



> Aber sonst fällt mir jetzt  konkret auch nichts mehr ein.



N bissl wenig für 12 Jahre Regierungsarbeit, oder? Zumal die SPD jedes einzelne dieser Jahre der mächtigste Juniorpartner war, den es seit langem in einer Bundesregierung gibt. Man vergleiche das mal mit den vielen Projekten, die FDP und Grüne mit ihren mickrigen Stimmungsanteilen in 4 respektive 7 Jahren durchgebracht haben.

Aber um dir bei der Auflistung zu helfen:
- Milliardenzahlungen an Kohlekonzerne für die Stilllegung ohnehin unrentabler Kraftwerke
- Zuvor CO2-Zertifikatsgeschenke an die gleiche Abteilung
- Milliardensubventionen für die Autodindustrie
- Abwrackprämie
- Bankenrettung
- ÖPP-Beschleunigungsgesetz

Das wären weitere Beispiele für die Leistungen, die die SPD die letzten Jahre ""zugunsten"" der kleinen Leute gebracht hat.




Tschetan schrieb:


> War nur eine Antwort auf einen Beitrag zu den Linken.



Wie kann etwas, dass nichts mit der Linken zu tun hat, eine Antwort auf einen Beitrag zur Linken sein?



> Vielleicht wäre die Abschaffung 1990 am besten gewesen? Hätten wir jetzt nicht das Problem.



Das Problem, dass themenfremde Suggestivfragen gestellt werden? Whataboutisms stören mich zwar auch sehr, aber ich denke nicht, dass die Abschaffung der NATO verhältnismäßig wäre. Zumal es vermutlich nur gegen einen kleinen Teil helfen würde.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade gelesen und finde ihn ganz gut und erklärt ganz vernünftig, warum im Osten einige die derzeitige Politik der Regierung in Vezug auf Russland nicht gut finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? "Ostdeutsche finden Russland toll, weil Russland sie von den Nazis befreit hat?" "Aber die Stasi lasten sie dem Ostblock nicht an?" "Ostdeutsche haben russische Kultur genossen?"

Für welche SED-Mumien spricht diese Pampflet denn bitte??


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für welche SED-Mumien spricht diese Pampflet denn bitte??


Übrigt sich die Frage mit dem Hinweis darauf das u.a. Nigel Lawson und Boris Johnson mal Herrausgeber des Spectator waren?

Das Blatt bedient vor allen neoliberal-konservative und populistische Transatlantiker Vorstellungen.
Entsprechend eindimensional-simpel sind da gerne auch mal die Ansichten / Argumente der Artikel gestrickt, da ist dieser von Frau Hoyer absolut kein Einzelfall und keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch mehr sind unfroh, dass sie ihn nicht bekommen. Weil sie entweder eine Ausnahme sind, weil die Regeln umgangen und nicht kontrolliert werden oder schlicht weil ihr Job wegen dem Mindestlohn entfallen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe ja das sich alles um deine Weltanschauung dreht. Sicher hast du nach 2 Zeilen empört aufgehört?

Die Antwort zu den Linken hatte insofern damit zu tun, daß ihre Haltung zu Diktatoren und der Nato thematisiert wurde und ich denke das ihre Forderung nach Auflösung und Austritt nicht falsch sind.
Womit sich dann der Kreis zum Artikel schließt,englisches Medium, das erklären will, warum im Osten dafür einiges Verständnis existiert.

Es ist ein Unterschied ob man mit Leuten aufwächst, sie kennenlernt, Freunde hat und das Land bereist, oder verbitterte Erzählungen ehemaliger Soldaten und Kriegsgefangener hörte und sie als Barbaren betrachtet.
Ja und ich habe sowjetische, weil dies alle Völker einschließt, Kultur genossen, russische eingeschlossen.
Aitmatow,  Tolstoi,  Simonow, Ostrowski, um nur einige zu nennen.


Dieser Abschnitt war speziell dir gewidmet, weil du das so ungewöhnlich findest.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob man mit Leuten aufwächst, sie kennenlernt, Freunde hat und das Land bereist, oder verbitterte Erzählungen ehemaliger Soldaten und Kriegsgefangener hörte und sie als Barbaren betrachtet.
> Ja und ich habe sowjetische, weil dies alle Völker einschließt, Kultur genossen, russische eingeschlossen.
> Aitmatow,  Tolstoi,  Simonow, Ostrowski, um nur einige zu nennen.



Der durchschnittliche Ostdeutsche hat zu den Russen in der DDR, außerhalb der NVA / Wehrdienst, kaum erwähnenswerten Kontakt gehabt. Höhstens mal ein paar DDR-Bürger außerhalb der Kaserne geringfügig regelmäßiger zu den Offiziersrängen aufwärts, welche mehr Freiheiten besaßen.

Der gemeine russische Soldat in der Kaserne aber durfte selbige fast nicht verlassen und wenn es zwischen NVA-Soldaten und Soldaten der Roten Armee mal bei Übungen / Manövern zu Kontakten kam, blieb da nun auch nicht übermäßig viel Zeit für "Verbrüderung", abgesehen davon das sie dort auch oft genug ehr grob, recht undizipliniert und gelegentlich auch herablassend von den Soldaten der NVA, wahrgenommen wurden.

Darüber hinaus hast du Russen höchstens dann mal in der DDR was besser kennenlernen können, vor allen außerhalb der größeren Städte wie Berlin und Leipzig (Messe), wenn du an einer Universität in der DDR studiert hast, oder zum Studium nach Russland durftest, oder es eine politisch organisierte Veranstaltung war (Pioniere, "Kulturveranstaltungen", z.B.).

Oder halt wenn du mal irgendwo innerhalb des Ostblocks Urlaub machen konntest und dort welchen begegnet bist, was aber auch nicht so viele Ostdeutsche konnten, die ihre Urlaube in der DDR verbracht haben.

Der größere Teil der Ostdeutschen aber hat in den 40 Jahren DDR kaum direkteren, geschweige den regelmäßigeren Kontakt zu den Russen und ist hauptsächlich mit dem aufgewachsen was halt durch die SED und und DDR-Medien in Erziehung / Schule, Radio und Fernsehen und staatlich dirigierten Veranstaltungen propagiert wurde, oder halt an russischer Literatur zu lesen gab.

Das also dafür anzuführen, warum in Ostdeutschland das Bild über Russland abweicht, ist schlicht nicht hinreichend und ausfüllend.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Ostdeutsche hat zu den Russen in der DDR, außerhalb der NVA / Wehrdienst, kaum erwähnenswerten Kontakt gehabt. Höhstens mal ein paar DDR-Bürger außerhalb der Kaserne geringfügig regelmäßiger zu den Offiziersrängen aufwärts, welche mehr Freiheiten besaßen.
> 
> Der gemeine russische Soldat in der Kaserne aber durfte selbige fast nicht verlassen und wenn es zwischen NVA-Soldaten und Soldaten der Roten Armee mal bei Übungen / Manövern zu Kontakten kam, blieb da nun auch nicht übermäßig viel Zeit für "Verbrüderung", abgesehen davon das sie dort auch oft genug ehr grob, recht undizipliniert und gelegentlich auch herablassend von den Soldaten der NVA, wahrgenommen wurden.
> 
> ...



Du kennst dich aus?
Gab Städte mit Garnisionen, " gesellschaftliche" Kontakte und Kultur ist kein geringer Faktor.
Denkst du nicht das auch die US Kultur einen positiven Einfluß hatte?
Das muß aber auch nicht jeder aus dem Osten so sehen, erklärt aber warum viele im  Osten eine andere Meinung zu bestimmten Aussenpolitischen Entwicklungen und der Politik der Bundesregierung haben.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na ganz großes Kino. Anstatt Hartz IV zu Wohle der Ärmsten zu reformieren, schafft man Alternativstrukturen für die einen-kleinen-Ticken-weniger-Armen.


Ich sehe da jetzt kein ganz großes Kino. Eines der Kritikpunkte an der Agenda 2010 war und ist eben auch, dass die Lebensleistung so gut wie keine Berücksichtigung mehr gefunden hat. Zuvor war anhand der gewährten Leistung ersichtlich, ob jemand schonmal gearbeitet hat (Arbeitslosenhilfe) oder nicht (Sozialhilfe) und der Unterschied war nicht nur der Name, sondern auch die Höhe. Letzteres sicherte nur das soziokulturelle Existenzminimum, während die Arbeitslosenhilfe schon etwas mehr bot.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> weil ihr Job wegen dem Mindestlohn entfallen ist.


Ich wüsste nicht warum man irgendwelche Bumsbuden und die Merzsche Mittelschicht indirekt durchs Aufstocken der Löhne ihrer Beschäftigten subventionieren sollte, nur weil sie ihren Beschäftigten keine tragbaren Löhne und Gehälter zahlen, gleichzeitig aber den vollen "Genuss" ihrer Arbeitsleistung haben.
Aber mit solchen Aufstockungsspielerchen "schützt" man halt Deutschlands Wirtschaft, Betriebe und _Wohlstand_ sowie den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich sehe da jetzt kein ganz großes Kino. Eines der Kritikpunkte an der Agenda 2010 war und ist eben auch, dass die Lebensleistung so gut wie keine Berücksichtigung mehr gefunden hat. Zuvor war anhand der gewährten Leistung ersichtlich, ob jemand schonmal gearbeitet hat (Arbeitslosenhilfe) oder nicht (Sozialhilfe) und der Unterschied war nicht nur der Name, sondern auch die Höhe. Letzteres sicherte nur das soziokulturelle Existenzminimum, während die Arbeitslosenhilfe schon etwas mehr bot.


Deswegen wurde die Zeit erhöht bis jemand in ALG II rutscht der vorher ALG I bekommen hat.
Aber 2 Jahre sind natürlich immer noch viel zu wenig wenn jemand 20 Jahre oder noch mehr gearbeitet hat.


Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum man irgendwelche Bumsbuden und die Merzsche Mittelschicht indirekt durchs Aufstocken der Löhne ihrer Beschäftigten subventionieren sollte, nur weil sie ihren Beschäftigten keine tragbaren Löhne und Gehälter zahlen, gleichzeitig aber den vollen "Genuss" ihrer Arbeitsleistung haben.
> Aber mit solchen Aufstockungsspielerchen "schützt" man halt Deutschlands Wirtschaft, Betriebe und _Wohlstand_ sowie den - O-Ton Schröder - größten und besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas.


Die Schröder Regierung wollte die hohen Arbeitslosenzahlen runter bekommen, welche sie von der Kohl-Regierung übernommen hatten. Das leider um jeden Preis.
Aber heute die relativ niedrige Arbeitslosigkeit ist noch darauf zurückzuführen.
Das ist kein Verdienst von Merkel. Auch wenn die Union das meint.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen wurde die Zeit erhöht bis jemand in ALG II rutscht der vorher ALG I bekommen hat.
> Aber 2 Jahre sind natürlich immer noch viel zu wenig wenn jemand 20 Jahre oder noch mehr gearbeitet hat.


Stimmt, für soviel Selbstmakulatur, zur Rechtfertigung dafür warum man "Sozialdemokratisch" im Parteinamen stehen hat, kann man sich natürlich dann auch fein feiern.
In etwa so sehr wie dann, wenn man mal wieder geschaft hat den ALG II Satz um 3 Euro anhebt, um den gestiegenen Lebenshaltungskosten Rechnung zu tragen.

Wie sagte dazu auch jemand aus der Berliner SPD damals, über die 3 Euro Erhöhung des Regelsatzes: "Das ist ein Döner im Monat mehr, welchen man als ALG II Empfänger jetzt wieder essen kann.
Also nicht wenig Geld." 



RyzA schrieb:


> Die Schröder Regierung wollte die hohen Arbeitslosenzahlen runter bekommen, welche sie von der Kohl-Regierung übernommen hatten. Das leider um jeden Preis.
> Aber heute die relativ niedrige Arbeitslosigkeit ist noch darauf zurückzuführen.
> Das ist kein Verdienst von Merkel. Auch wenn die Union das meint.


Die hat man, ausnahmsweise, mal nicht von der Union geerbt, die sind nicht zuletzt das Ergebnis der Wende und dem Zusammenbruch des Ostblocks gewesen, sowie einer Bundes-, Landes- und Lokalpolitik die damals schon sehenden Auges verpennt hat die Wirtschaft mal zur Inovation und Moderinisierung anzuregen und stattdessen auf weiter so gesetzt hat, plus einen Haufen Steuergeld, welches man sinnlos als Subventionsgeschenke in die Wirtschaft, für Projekte verbraten hat, die absehbar nicht tragfähig sein würden.

Das war dann entsprechend also auch nicht nur ein Ergebnis von politischer Verfehlung der Union auf Bundesebene, sondern ebenso das von SPD, FDP, Linken und Grünen auf Landes- und Lokalpolitischer Ebene, die damals nicht mehr Kompetenz und Energie an den Tag gelegt haben, als die Union himself.

Aber man muss es ihnen allen halt, wie auch heute noch, nachsehen... 
Schon in den 80er und 90er Jahren war man in der Deutschen Politik mehr damit beschäftigt sich an den verbliebenen Früchten des "Wirtschaftswunders" gütlich zu tun und in der in den 80ern massiv aufkeimenden thatcher-liberalen Manier (viel Markt, maximal wenig Staat, regelt alles) mit dem persönlichen Klingelbeutel bei der Wirtschaft und deren Lobbys vorstellig zu werden.
Da blieb einfach keine Zeit und Kraft mehr sich mit schwierigen und dringenden politisch-gesellschaftlichen Themen zu befassen, oder gar eine Vision für eine tragfähige Zukunft von Staat, Bevölkerung un der Wirtschaft zu erarbeiten.

Die waren dann das Problem von Zukunftsrainer, ähm, meine Zukunftsdeutschland, so wie auch der Klimawandel.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, für soviel Selbstmakulatur, zur Rechtfertigung dafür warum man "Sozialdemokratisch" im Parteinamen stehen hat, kann man sich natürlich dann auch fein feiern.


Wieso? Habe ich hier irgendwo geschrieben das ich das gut oder ausreichend finde?
Ich habe nur geschrieben das sie da nachgebessert haben. Vorher war es nämlich noch beschissener.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Schröder Regierung wollte die hohen Arbeitslosenzahlen runter bekommen, welche sie von der Kohl-Regierung übernommen hatten. Das leider um jeden Preis.


Wirklich?
Durch den höchsten Billiglohnsektor in Europa?
Geschrieben von Peter Hartz? 
Dazu noch Riester, für den Gatten von Frau Ferres?
Zuviel Zufälle.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schon in den 80er und 90er Jahren war man in der Deutschen Politik mehr damit beschäftigt sich an den verbliebenen Früchten des "Wirtschaftswunders" gütlich zu tun und in der in den 80ern massiv aufkeimenden thatcher-liberalen Manier (viel Markt, maximal wenig Staat, regelt alles) mit dem persönlichen Klingelbeutel bei der Wirtschaft und deren Lobbys vorstellig zu werden.


Eines der vielen Ironien der Geschichte: In Deutschland wurde 1991 die Börsenumsatzsteuer und 1992 die Stempelsteuer im Rahmen des ersten Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz gestrichen, weil sie ja angeblich dem Finanzplatz Schland und hier insbesondere Frankfurt a.M. schade. In Großbritannien wurde 1986, also noch unter Thatcher, eine Börsenumsatzsteuer eingeführt und mir wäre neu, dass darunter der Finanzplatz London gelitten hätte.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eines der vielen Ironien der Geschichte: In Deutschland wurde 1991 die Börsenumsatzsteuer und 1992 die Stempelsteuer im Rahmen des ersten Finanzmarktförderungsgesetz gestrichen, weil sie ja angeblich dem Finanzplatz Schland und hier insbesondere Frankfurt a.M. schade. In Großbritannien wurde 1986, also noch unter Thatcher, eine Börsenumsatzsteuer eingeführt und mir wäre neu, dass darunter der Finanzplatz London gelitten hätte.


Es ging dabei ja auch nicht um die 1 zu 1 Kopie von Thatcher, als dadrum ihre grundsätzliche Einstellung dem Markt gegenüber, die man in großen Teilen Westeuropas freudig übernahm. 

Aber ja, Thatcher hat eine Börsenumsatzsteuer eingeführt und geschadet hat es London als Finanzplatz nicht, aber dafür hat die gute Thatcher ja während ihrer Amtszeit auch an ganz anderen Stellen weit kräftiger mit den Rotstift dirigiert, allen vorran im Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem.

Die Auswirkungen der Rotstiftoffensive von Thatcher dürfen die sozial Schwachen in GB bis heute "genießen", allen vorran besonders die die in Rente gegangen sind und nur kleine Renten bekommen.

GB ist, auch dank Thatcher, nicht umsonst ein Spitzenreiter was Kältetote angeht:









						30.000 Kältetote in Großbritannien
					

Menschen sterben nicht nur an Erfrierungen




					www.heise.de
				






> Im Winter sterben in Großbritannien mehr Menschen infolge der Kälte als in Rußland oder in Finnland. Angesichts des niedrigen Rentenniveaus reichen die Hilfen der Labour-Regierung nicht aus.











						Rentenpolitik: Das schwarze Kapitel der britischen Rentenpolitik
					

Im Winter sterben in Großbritannien mehr Menschen infolge der Kälte als in Rußland oder in Finnland. Angesichts des niedrigen Rentenniveaus reichen die Hilfen der Labour-Regierung nicht aus.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber dafür hat die gute Thatcher ja während ihrer Amtszeut auch an ganz anderen Stellen weit kräftiger mit den Rotstift dirigiert, allen vorran im Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem.


Zum Glück ist sie zum Schluss über ihre eigene Politik, namentlich der Kopfsteuer, gestolpert. Wer weiß was sie sonst noch losgelassen hätte.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> GB ist, auch dank Thatcher, nicht umsonst ein Spitzenreiter was Kältetote angeht:


Ich bin gespannt was hierzulande noch auf einen zukommt, wenn die Spätfolgen der schröderschen SV-"Reformen", mitsamt Milliardengeschenken an Versicherungskonzerne durch Riester und Rürup, erst richtig greifen. Dazu noch das Trauerspiel mit den ganzen prekären und atypischen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen im Zuge von Hartz 1, die es in der Form und vorallem den Umfang zuvor in der Bundesrepublik nie gegeben hat und die zu einem nicht geringen Teil, reguläre Arbeitsplätze verdrängt haben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_Tej6GuKp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist die marktradikale Hexe zum Schluss über ihre eigene Politik, namentlich der Kopfsteuer, gestolpert. Wer weiß was sie sonst noch losgelassen hätte.
> 
> 
> Ich bin gespannt was hierzulande noch auf einen zukommt, wenn die Spätfolgen der schröderschen SV-"Reformen", mitsamt Milliardengeschenken an Versicherungskonzerne durch Riester und Rürup, erst richtig greifen. Dazu noch das Trauerspiel mit den ganzen prekären und atypischen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen im Zuge von Hartz 1, die es in der Form und vorallem den Umfang zuvor in der Bundesrepublik nie gegeben hat und die zu einem nicht geringen Teil, reguläre Arbeitsplätze verdrängt haben.


 Nicht vergessen fie ganzen " Ich AGs" im Osten,  die sich häufig aus der Arbeitslosigkeit gründeten und kaum Rente erhalten werden und davon ihre steigenden Krankenkassenbeiträge stemmen müssen.
Da kommt einiges suf uns zu.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich AGs


Hartz 2 und selbst nach dem Auslaufen dieser Ich-AGs, dass große Aufkommen der Scheinselbstständigkeit mit irgendwelchen Knochenjobs bei Sub-Sub-Sub-...-Sub-Unternehmen, die nicht zum Leben reichen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse gemacht der Sketch.
Auch mit der Anspielung auf die Minzoblate am Ende, aus dem Sketch mit Mr. Creosote, in Monty Pythons: The Meaning of Life.

Sehr passend, aber leider auch sehr wahr...

Umso trauriger im Grunde, das wir immer noch Klappsköpfe in dieser Republik haben, die einem "Kommunismusfantasien" andichten möchten, wenn man anmahnt, dass hier viel mehr über Verteilung und Verteilungsgerechtigeit geredet werden müsste.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch mit der Anspielung auf die Minzoblate am Ende, aus dem Sketch mit Mr. Creosote, in Monty Pythons: The Meaning of Life.


Vielleicht sollte man auch endlich das Minzblättchen reichen und die Rechnung präsentieren. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Umso trauriger im Grunde, das wir immer noch Klappsköpfe in dieser Republik haben, die einem "Kommunismusfantasien" andichten möchten, wenn man anmahnt, dass hier viel mehr über Verteilung und Verteilungsgerechtigeit geredet werden müsste.


Passend dazu auch: Die durchschnittliche kombinierte Belastung aus Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer ist von 59,27% im Jahr 1991, auf mittlerweile 29,83% gesunken. Im gleichen Zeitraum hat sich das BIP verdoppelt und die Gewinne deutscher Kapitalgesellschaften verdreifacht.

Und als Sahnehäubchen: https://www.zeit.de/2005/37/Steuern


> Mitten in der Nacht klingelte das Telefon bei Jörg Asmussen. Der Anrufer  aus New York, ein Angestellter der Investmentbank Goldman Sachs, wollte  von dem Referenten des deutschen Finanzministers wissen, ob er die  Mitteilungen aus Berlin richtig verstanden habe. Ob es stimme, dass  deutsche Kapitalgesellschaften künftig keine Steuern mehr auf die   Gewinne zahlen müssten, die sie beim Verkauf von Aktienpaketen oder   ganzen Tochterunternehmen erzielen. Der Beamte bestätigte die   Information.
> [...]
> Das war aber noch die harmloseste Fehleinschätzung bei der Unternehmensteuerreform, wie sich später herausstellte. Vor allem bei den Steuerausfällen hatten sich Finanzminister Hans Eichel und seine Beamten völlig verkalkuliert. Noch im Jahr 2000 kassierte der Staat 23,6 Milliarden Euro Körperschaftsteuer von den Kapitalgesellschaften. Im Jahr darauf, nach dem Inkrafttreten des Reformwerks, brachen diese Einnahmen vollkommen weg. Per saldo mussten   die Finanzämter sogar fast eine halbe Milliarde Euro an die Firmen   auszahlen – das hatte es noch nie gegeben. Bis heute bekommt der Staat weitaus weniger Gewinnsteuern als in früheren Jahren. Das Ministerium hatte unterschätzt, in welchem Ausmaß Unternehmen die neu eröffneten Chancen nutzen würden.


Fahrradfahrer-FDP und Verräterpartei zeigten sich von ihrer besten Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Egal ob Fachwerk, Sandstein, Ziegel oder Ytong ...


Poroton-ziegel an sich dämmen, je nach anforderung, schon ausreichend und Ytong (gasbeton) sowieso.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So funktioniert die Heizung in jedem Haus, wie jeder weiß, der schonmal Paterre gewohnt hat (oder bei dem die Mieter im Parterre meistens abwesen sind. Wie bei mir. Grrrrrr.) Die unterste Ebene heizt immer fleißig für den warmen Fußboden derjenigen darüber mit.


Aber nicht, wenn nach dem standard der letzten 30 jahre gebaut wurde. Da ist derartig viel dämmung im fußboden (wenn auch nur billiges styropor), das obendrüber kaum etwas ankommen dürfte. (bin kein estrichleger und die schule ist schon lang her, aber an die 10cm dürften es schon sein)
Ich hab hier in einem raum (eltern-WZ und darüber mein WZ) den fußboden (balkendecke) ausgedämmt und nach weiter oben (dachboden) ist ebenfalls dämmung (alles dämmwolle) drin. Das bringt schon ordentlich.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber eine sinnvolle Strategie kann man daraus nur machen, wenn man eine Gratis-Wärmequelle wie Vieh rumstehen hat - sonst ist dieser Nebennutzten für die höheren Stockwerke immer noch klein im Vergleich zur direkten Heizung.


Wohnung über mehrere etagen und unten flächendeckend fubo-heizung plus evt. leichte zirkulation zwischen unten und oben. Damit sollte die ganze hütte ausreichend warm werden, wobei ich die schlafzimmer oben sehe und die auch nicht so warm werden müssen wie WZ, Kü, bad usw.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dreh es um: Wenn man vor allem ein energetisches Konzept präsentieren will, gibt es auch keinen Grund, viel Zeit in die optische Gestaltung zu investieren.


Die werden aber nicht gleich wieder abgerissen sondern für eine studie benutzt. Zumindest beim beton-haus hätte schon etwas putz und farbe drin sein können.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da mal als doch-etwas-OT eine Frage, auf die ich schon immer mal eine Antwort haben wollte:
> Wie kann Luftzirkulation in dieser Form helfen?


Zirkulation trocknet, stehende luft eben nicht. Man braucht nur die luftbewegung und die menge ist schon fast egal.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber rein technisch schafft man damit doch eine innere Isolierung,


Stehende luft isoliert. Machst du den raum zwischen wand und vorblendung komplett zu, dann hat man ein problem.
Der wärmeverlust beim zirkulieren ist zu vernachlässigen. (du bekommst kein 300 jahre-haus vernünftig/sinnvoll auf passiv oder plus getrimmt)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sind eigentlich 1A-Bedingungen für Kondensation und man kann diesen Hohlraum nicht einmal reinigen.


In den hohlraum schaust du eh nie wieder und kondensieren kann es nur, wenn die luft steht. Du willst ja aber mit der zirkulation die feuchtigkeit aus der mauer bekommen, die von unten auf steigt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Intuitiv erscheint es für mich am sinnvollsten, Hohlräume an solchen Stellen auszuschließen oder zumindest vollkommen abzudichten, sodass gar keine Feuchtigkeit eindingen kann (man sollte natürlich nicht bei 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit die Bauarbeiten abschließen).


Die feuchtigkeit kommt aber von unten und nicht aus der luft. Heutige häuser sind außen herum und zwischen fundament und mauer feuchte-isoliert. Alte nicht oder nur halbwegs durch ein natursteinfundament.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das zweitbeste wären Lüftungsöffnungen nach außen, die zwar die Isolationswirkung deutlich verschlechtern, aber dann kühle Luft zirkulieren lassen, die sich aufheizt und somit trocknende Wirkung hat. (Selbst dann wenn es draußen sehr feucht ist)


Da wird die wand nur kalt im winter und du kannst die dämmung auch genau so innen anbringen.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2022)

Leute...

Macht ihr bitte für die Diskussion über _Gasbeton und Ähnliches_ ein eigenes Thema auf?  

Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2022)

Hey: Bauen und Energie sind ja wohl ganz große Themen der aktueleln Bundesregierung  !




Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja das sich alles um deine Weltanschauung dreht. Sicher hast du nach 2 Zeilen empört aufgehört?



Mach dir keine Gedanken um mich, du liegst sowieso mal wieder komplett falsch, sondern ums Thema.



> Die Antwort zu den Linken hatte insofern damit zu tun, daß ihre Haltung zu Diktatoren und der Nato thematisiert wurde und ich denke das ihre Forderung nach Auflösung und Austritt nicht falsch sind.



Deine Antwort bezog sich auf irgendjemandem, der eine Auflösung der NATO mit einer globalen Friedenssicherung durch die UNO verknüpft. Das ist nicht die Position der Linken, die will ohne Bedingungen und in diesem Jahrhundert aus der NATO raus.



> Dieser Abschnitt war speziell dir gewidmet, weil du das so ungewöhnlich findest.



Für heute noch lebende Leute ist es nun einmal ungewöhnlich, dass sie stark von der NSDAP bedroht waren, aber keine Probleme mit der Stasi hatten. (Ausgenommen natürlich deren Mitglieder. Aber ich hatte 1990 nicht den Eindruck, dass die repräsentativ für die Bevölkerung der nicht mehr ganz so neuen Bundesländer waren.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Ostdeutsche hat zu den Russen in der DDR, außerhalb der NVA / Wehrdienst, kaum erwähnenswerten Kontakt gehabt. Höhstens mal ein paar DDR-Bürger außerhalb der Kaserne geringfügig regelmäßiger zu den Offiziersrängen aufwärts, welche mehr Freiheiten besaßen.
> 
> Der gemeine russische Soldat in der Kaserne aber durfte selbige fast nicht verlassen



Ich habe nur anekdotenhaften Einblick, aber zumindest im Raum Berlin scheint es  in den 60ern/ggf. 70ern  normal gewesen zu sein, dass russische Soldaten mit Kindern und Jugendlichen aus der Nachbarschaft Kontakt hatten und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass letztere dazu nicht in die Kaserne gekommen sind. Also hatten erstere wohl Freigang.
Und wenn ich bedenke, was die für eine Pulle Vodka eingetauscht haben sollen, dann waren es nicht diejenigen, die wegen besonders guter Führung extra Privilegien genossen 



> Oder halt wenn du mal irgendwo innerhalb des Ostblocks Urlaub machen konntest und dort welchen begegnet bist, was aber auch nicht so viele Ostdeutsche konnten, die ihre Urlaube in der DDR verbracht haben.



Und die, die Reisen durften, hatten mehr Interesse an Tschechien, Ungarn, solange es noch ging Jugoslawien oder mit viel Glück einen der Schwarzmeeranreiner. Moskau? Was für Studienreise von der Uni, aber sicherlich kein Traumziel der meisten DDR-Bürger.



> Das also dafür anzuführen, warum in Ostdeutschland das Bild über Russland abweicht, ist schlicht nicht hinreichend und ausfüllend.



/sign. Da dürfte tatsächlich eher der Unterricht in der Schule Einfluss gehabt haben. Der war aber von Zwang und Weglassen sämtlicher negativer Aspekte geprägt, was bekanntermaßen nicht gerade in allgemeiner Liebe für das Brudervolk endete. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich in den 90ern bei Westlern sogar eine größere Aufgeschlossenheit gegenüber Russland denn bei Ostlern erlebt. Erstere sahen Chancen, letztere wussten wie leicht man verarscht werden konnte. Was zum Verständnis der heutigen Position einiger dort aber ergänzen muss: Sie hatten eine ähnliche Einstellung gegenüber dem Westen. Während die russischen Teufelsgeschichten über den Westen 1990 mehrheitlich nicht gelaubt worden sein dürften, sonst hätte es ja keine Wende gegeben, haben viele DDRler in den 90er Jahren feststellen müssen, dass keineswegs automatisch das Gegenteil galt und man von Kapitalisten genauso beschissen werden kann wie von selbsternannten Sozialisten.

Leider gab es damals noch kein Internet. Das wird heute irgendwie als dritte Entität wahrgenommen und einige der sonst eher Misstrauischen glauben scheinbar vorbehaltlos alles, was irgend ein Depp postet.




Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum man irgendwelche Bumsbuden und die Merzsche Mittelschicht indirekt durchs Aufstocken der Löhne ihrer Beschäftigten subventionieren sollte



Ganz einfach: Weil es zahlreiche Tätigkeiten gibt, die in der kapitalistischen Logik so weit unter einem Manager stehen, dass sie ohne Subvention gar nicht mehr von Mitgliedern der gleichen Gesellschaft wahrgenommen werden können. Sondern entweder ganz unerledigt bleiben oder ins Ausland ausgelagert werden. Beides bedeutet letztlich eine Verschlechterung der Lage in Deutschland und mehr Ausgaben für den Staat für die resultierenden Arbeitslosen, deren Leben dadurch auch nicht besser wird. Wer keine Planwirtschaft will, braucht also staatlichen Ausgleich und HartzIV ist da noch das fließenste System, das bislang ausprobiert wurde. Nur die Höhe muss (wie von rot-grün geplant!) dringend angepasst werden und die Finanzierung wesentlich mehr zulasten der Profiteure in der Wirtschaft gehen. Dann wäre ich sogar für eine deutliche Ausweitung der Aufstockungsregelungen. (Verbunden mit einem Bürokratieabbau bei den Betroffenen. Das aktuelle System schreckt ja eher ab.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die hat man, ausnahmsweise, mal nicht von der Union geerbt, die sind nicht zuletzt das Ergebnis der Wende und dem Zusammenbruch des Ostblocks gewesen, sowie einer Bundes-, Landes- und Lokalpolitik die damals schon sehenden Auges verpennt hat die Wirtschaft mal zur Inovation und Moderinisierung anzuregen und stattdessen auf weiter so gesetzt hat, plus einen Haufen Steuergeld, welches man sinnlos als Subventionsgeschenke in die Wirtschaft, für Projekte verbraten hat, die absehbar nicht tragfähig sein würden.
> 
> Das war dann entsprechend also auch nicht nur ein Ergebnis von politischer Verfehlung der Union auf Bundesebene, sondern ebenso das von SPD, FDP, Linken und Grünen auf Landes- und Lokalpolitischer Ebene, die damals nicht mehr Kompetenz und Energie an den Tag gelegt haben, als die Union himself.



Also bei den Bundessubventionen und der gesamten länderübergreifenden Wirtschaftsplanung, insbesondere also der Treuhand und Abwicklung der ostdeutschen Wirtschaft, hat die Regierung Kohl wohl nahezu die alleinige Verantwortung. Da nützte es der SPD auch wenig, dass sie auf Länderebene doppelt so stark war. Zumal in NRW und Saarland sowieso nur den Niedergang und in Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt schlichtweg gar nichts zu managen gab

(Anm.: Kudos an den Bundesrat für die gute Aufbereitung ehemaliger Zusammensetzungen Neulandnomore!)




Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was hierzulande noch auf einen zukommt, wenn die Spätfolgen der schröderschen SV-"Reformen", mitsamt Milliardengeschenken an Versicherungskonzerne durch Riester und Rürup, erst richtig greifen.



Vermutlich die eine oder andere "Rettung" von Großkonzernen und natürlich weitere Sonderzahlungen für Rentner aus dem Haushalt. Kacke nur, dass die Sache seitdem eher noch weiter verschärft wurde und es für Leute, deren Einkommen nicht für Betongold reicht, weiterhin keine Lösung gibt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen fie ganzen " Ich AGs" im Osten,  die sich häufig aus der Arbeitslosigkeit gründeten und kaum Rente erhalten werden und davon ihre steigenden Krankenkassenbeiträge stemmen müssen.
> Da kommt einiges suf uns zu.



Als jemand, der mal Dienstleistungen für die armen Schweine umsetzen musste, würde ich sagen: Die sind in NRW und die ganze Rheinschinee hoch weitaus häufiger vertreten als im Osten. Ist ja auch kein Wunder - das Ruhrgebiet befand sich praktisch auf dem Tiefpunkt, als das Konzept eingeführt wurde und die Ämter haufenweise zur Selbstständigkeit gedrängt haben. Im Osten kenne ich eher Fälle aus der Vertreter- und Künstlerecke, aber die sind seltener und in ersterem Fall mit eigener Blödheit, in letzterem mit eigener Überzeugung für ihre Prekarität verantwortlich und haben, im Gegensatz zu den unzähligen "Ein Mann, ein Auto"-Firmen (Kurier/Transporte/Umzüge/Entrümpelungen/Lieferdienst und heute allesamt Sub-Sub-Sub-Sub-Paketausfahrer) auch keine konventionellen Arbeitsplätze ersetzt, sondern einfach aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt. (Teils in Ermangelung anderer Reitgelegenheiten)




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn nach dem standard der letzten 30 jahre gebaut wurde. Da ist derartig viel dämmung im fußboden (wenn auch nur billiges styropor), das obendrüber kaum etwas ankommen dürfte. (bin kein estrichleger und die schule ist schon lang her, aber an die 10cm dürften es schon sein)



Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Habe in so jung sanierten Häusern bislang nur weiter oben liegende Stockwerke kennengelernt - die waren selbst ohne Isolierung der Zwischendecken so warm, dass von Heizungsbedarf gar nicht mehr die Rede sein konnte.



> Ich hab hier in einem raum (eltern-WZ und darüber mein WZ) den fußboden (balkendecke) ausgedämmt und nach weiter oben (dachboden) ist ebenfalls dämmung (alles dämmwolle) drin. Das bringt schon ordentlich.



Muss ich den Typen unter mir mal fragen, ob er mir bei der nächsten längeren Abwesenheit den Schlüssel dalässt, damit ich die Schüttung ersetzen kann. 



> Zirkulation trocknet, stehende luft eben nicht. Man braucht nur die luftbewegung und die menge ist schon fast egal.



Also ich kenne es aus anderen Bereichen so, dass warme Luft in kalte Spalten nicht trocknet, sondern im Gegenteil Feuchtigkeit reintransportiert. Deswegen wundert mich diese Praxis ja so.



> In den hohlraum schaust du eh nie wieder und kondensieren kann es nur, wenn die luft steht. Du willst ja aber mit der zirkulation die feuchtigkeit aus der mauer bekommen, die von unten auf steigt.



Ersteres stimmt so nicht (wie mein letztes Bad mit Dusche an der unisolierten Außenwand und Heizung 4 m entfernt am anderen Raumende bewiesen hat), aber ersteres ist ein gutes und von mir bislang komplett ingoriertes Argument. Isolation (und Anbringung von Feuchtigkeitssperren) an den Kellerwänden ist bei Häusern, die man nur von innen dämmt, vermutlich unüblich?


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

Mal was zum Thema Gesundheitspolitik: Lauterbach macht sich schon Gedanken über neue Corona-Mutationen im Herbst. An sich ist das ja ok aber ich habe das Gefühl das er sich mit Nichts anderen beschäftigt.
Die Zustände in der Pflege wurden bis heute nicht verbessert. Und da ist nach wie vor Bedarf.
Wir haben selber zwei Familienangehörige in der Pflege, in zwei verschiedenen Einrichtungen und bekommen das regelmäßig mit, dass das Pflegepersonal auf dem Zahnfleisch kriecht. Die sind absolut überfordert.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil es zahlreiche Tätigkeiten gibt, die in der kapitalistischen Logik so weit unter einem Manager stehen, dass sie ohne Subvention gar nicht mehr von Mitgliedern der gleichen Gesellschaft wahrgenommen werden können.


Die einzige Ausnahme die ich sehe sind Bereiche, ohne die ein Staat und eine Gesellschaft nicht auskommt und wo Gewinnerwirtschaftung überhaupt nicht zur Frage stehen sollte. Da ist es dann aber auch kein Problem, dass dort für Löhne gesorgt wird, mit denen die Menschen die dort arbeiten auch gut leben können, z.B. in der Pflege.

Für alle anderen Bereiche und Sektoren gilt: Wenn dort nicht genug erwirtschaftet wird, um mindestens den Mindestlohn zu zahlen, dann werden sie eben verschwinden - auf die ein oder andere Weise.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> oder ins Ausland ausgelagert werden


Damit wird gerne, oft und viel nach Art des Ankündigungslord gedroht, wenn der Tag lang ist.



> und mehr Ausgaben für den Staat für die resultierenden Arbeitslosen, deren Leben dadurch auch nicht besser wird.


Es mag durchaus gute Gründe dafür geben, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass Menschen in einer Art Arbeitsrhythmus bleiben. Nur darf es nicht zu einer Arbeit um jeden Preis und Schaffung eines großen und indirekt staatlich und durch die Solidargemeinschaft subventionieren Niedriglohnsektors führen, wie es derzeit der Fall ist. Denn daran stoßen sich nur reiche Lumpensäcke gesund, und diejenigen, die noch zum Amt rennen müssen Zwecks aufstocken, bezahlen mit ihren Steuern am Ende ihre eigene Lohnaufstockung.


Apropos Mindestlohn: Die Zeit- und Leiharbeit ist explizit vom MiLoG ausgenommen und hat ihre eigenen Extrawürste. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die derzeit beim EuGH noch austehende Klage bzgl Equal Pay, diese deutschen Extrawürste kippt.








						Auswirkungen aktueller Rechtsprechung zu Equal Pay auf die Vertragsgestaltung in der Zeitarbeitsbranche – Was Personaldienstleister jetzt beachten müssen
					

Durch das viel beachtete Urteil des BAG vom 16.10.2019 (4 AZR 66/18) wurde die rechtliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Equal Pay - Grundsatz der Zeitarbeit erneut angestoßen. Das Urteil setzt sich mit der Frage auseinander, welche Voraussetzungen bei der Gestaltung von Leiharbeitsverträgen gewahrt...




					www.gvw.com
				







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDkYVWgf5fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die, die Reisen durften, hatten mehr Interesse an Tschechien, Ungarn, solange es noch ging Jugoslawien oder mit viel Glück einen der Schwarzmeeranreiner. Moskau? Was für Studienreise von der Uni, aber sicherlich kein Traumziel der meisten DDR-Bürger.


Auch nicht ganz richtig. Jalta, Baku waren begehrte Reiseziele. Ich selber hatte mit meiner Frau damals eine Mittelasienreise ergattert, für 1400 M pro Person. Moskau, Taschkent, Achrabad, Duschanbe.
Wenn man die Menschen erlebt und kennengelernt hat, bedauert man die Situation.
Dann war ich mit einem Freundschaftzug vom Bauwesen in Moskau und Leningrad. Ich war in keiner Organisation, aber unsere Kolonne sollte einen schicken und ich hatte Interesse.
Das waren normale Dinge.
In Garnisionsstädten sind die Leute gerne in das Russenmagazin einkaufen gegangen. Schokolade, Eis usw.
Im Prinzip entspannt, manchmal auch etwas humorvoll veralbert.
Ich denke schon das dies noch Auswirkungen hat.


Ich AGs, waren hier im Osten Massenhaft. Bau, Kuriere, Reinigung.
Schlimm!


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

Olaf Scholz ist jetzt unter den Komikern:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NMM2tGbxZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider kam das nicht überall so lustig an.


----------



## Eckism (4. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Olaf Scholz ist jetzt unter den Komikern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig ist das auch nicht. Was wäre so schlimm gewesrn, zu sahen, das man das dann sieht, wenn die Zeit gekommen ist?!


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich AGs, waren hier im Osten Massenhaft. Bau, Kuriere, Reinigung.
> Schlimm!


Passend dazu auch: 


> In den vergangenen 30 Jahren sind rund 1,23 Millionen Menschen mehr von Ost- nach Westdeutschland gezogen als umgekehrt.


https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/panorama/wanderung-ost-west-deutschland-100.html

Anteil der SV-pflichtigen Vollzeitbeschäftigten im Niedriglohnsektor ist mit 29,1% in Ostdeutschland auch weiterhin weit über Westniveau mit 16,4%. Ebenso liegen die Kreise und kreisfreie Städte, mit Quoten weit über 30%, auch weiterhin nur in den Neuen Bundesländern.








						Niedrige Monatsentgelte: Je nach Region zwischen 6 und 43 Prozent betroffen – neue Studie liefert Daten für alle Städte und Landkreise
					

Die Hans-Böckler-Stiftung ist das Mitbestimmungs-, Forschungs- und Studienförderungswerk des DGB. Sie ist in allen ihren Aufgabenfeldern der Mitbestimmung als Gestaltungsprinzip einer demokratischen Gesellschaft verpflichtet.



					www.boeckler.de
				



https://www.wsi.de/fpdf/HBS-008216/p_wsi_pb_65_2022.pdf 


> Die Kreise, in denen sich der untere Entgeltbereich auf mehr als vier von zehn sozialversicherungspflichtig Vollzeitbeschäftigten erstreckt, liegen alle im Osten. Dabei handelt es sich um den Erzgebirgskreis (43,2 Prozent), Görlitz (42,5 Prozent), den Saale-Orla-Kreis (41,2 Prozent), Vorpommern-Rügen (40,8 Prozent) und den Vogtlandkreis (40,2 Prozent).



Fast 40% der dauerhaft in Armut lebenden Menschen hierzulande, lebt auch weiterhin in Ostdeutschland. Dabei hat Ostdeutschland gerade mal etwas bei 12,5 Millionen Einwohner.








						Einkommen in Deutschland: Verfestigung an den Rändern
					

Die Hans-Böckler-Stiftung ist das Mitbestimmungs-, Forschungs- und Studienförderungswerk des DGB. Sie ist in allen ihren Aufgabenfeldern der Mitbestimmung als Gestaltungsprinzip einer demokratischen Gesellschaft verpflichtet.



					www.boeckler.de
				





Danke Treuhand.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Anteil der SV-pflichtigen Vollzeitbeschäftigten im Niedriglohnsektor ist mit 29,1% in Ostdeutschland auch weiterhin weit über Westniveau mit 16,4%.


Wenn man in München 400€ mehr bekommt, aber 500€ mehr Miete zahlt steht der Westen in deiner Angabe besser da und der Arbeiter im Westen ist trotzdem ärmer.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Passend dazu auch:
> 
> https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/panorama/wanderung-ost-west-deutschland-100.html
> 
> ...



Dabei hatten die doch keinen Grund in den Westen zu gehen?
Bananen gab es ja jetzt genug...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man in München 400€ mehr bekommt, aber 500€ mehr Miete zahlt steht der Westen in deiner Angabe besser da und der Arbeiter im Westen ist trotzdem ärmer.



Also hier im Berliner Umland sind wir jetzt bei 13 Euto kalt und in Berlin kann es noch teurer werden.


Oach, heute war Gas wohl bei 1800 Euro, Tendenz steigend. Kommt dann noch oben drauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema Gesundheitspolitik: Lauterbach macht sich schon Gedanken über neue Corona-Mutationen im Herbst. An sich ist das ja ok aber ich habe das Gefühl das er sich mit Nichts anderen beschäftigt.



"Herbst" "Impfen" "Herbst" "Impfen" "Herbst" "Impfen" - was anderes habe ich von ihm noch nicht gehört, seitdem er Minister ist. Dass wir schon mitten in der bislang zweitheftigsten Welle sind (mit guten Chancen auf neue Spitzenwerte), obwohl noch lange kein Herbst ist, dass Krankenhäuser schon wieder die normale Gesundheitsversorgung einschränken müssen und dass er mittlerweile rund 80-90% derjenigen geimpft hat, die das ohne Zwang werden mit sich machen lassen, dass Impfen aber nunmal kein Heilmittel ist - vollkommene BLindheit gegenüber solchen Fakten. Stattdessen werden die wenigen noch verbleibenden Maßnahmen erstmal ersatzlos gestrichen, die Erfassung bewusst in Richtung null zurückgefahren und man streitet sich mit der FDP darüber, welche Möglichkeiten man schon einmal komplett ausschließt, wenn es ernst werden sollte.
Wann auch immer das sein soll im Vergleich zu dem, was wir schon erreicht haben.




Poulton schrieb:


> Die einzige Ausnahme die ich sehe sind Bereiche, ohne die ein Staat und eine Gesellschaft nicht auskommt und wo Gewinnerwirtschaftung überhaupt nicht zur Frage stehen sollte. Da ist es dann aber auch kein Problem, dass dort für Löhne gesorgt wird, mit denen die Menschen die dort arbeiten auch gut leben können, z.B. in der Pflege.



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt wenig Ahnung, was du mit dieser diffusen Einschränkung sagen willst. Aber wenn du den Personalabbau in nahezu allem mit Publikumsverkehr, die ersatzlose Abschaffung zahlreicher Praktikanten- und Aushilfsstellen (auch z.B. in der Pflege) und die massenhafte Verlagerung sämtlicher kleiner produzierender Tätigkeiten nach Asien nicht siehst, musst du ziemlich blind sein. Keiner dieser Jobs war ein Traumberuf, klar, sie waren ja auch schlecht bezahlt. Aber genau letzteres kann mit Aufstockung ändern und wenn die vernünftig dimensioniert wird, hat man am Ende des Monats mehr in der Tasche als nur via ALGII und der Staat hat trotzdem weniger Geld ausgeben müssen. Win-Win-Win-Situation.



> Für alle anderen Bereiche und Sektoren gilt: Wenn dort nicht genug erwirtschaftet wird, um mindestens den Mindestlohn zu zahlen, dann werden sie eben verschwinden - auf die ein oder andere Weise.



Jo. Und wenn sie hierzulande verschwinden, weil da niemand mehr bezahlen will und nicht, weil da niemand mehr arbeiten will, dann ist das schlecht für die, die lieber dort als gar nicht arbeiten würden.



> Damit wird gerne, oft und viel nach Art des Ankündigungslord gedroht, wenn der Tag lang ist.



Und immer mal wieder wird es auch umgesetzt.



> Es mag durchaus gute Gründe dafür geben, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass Menschen in einer Art Arbeitsrhythmus bleiben. Nur darf es nicht zu einer ... Schaffung eines großen und indirekt staatlich und durch die Solidargemeinschaft subventionieren Niedriglohnsektors führen, wie es derzeit der Fall ist.



Sagst du, ohne Begründung, auf die man eine Diskussion aufbauen könnte. Ich sage das Gegenteil und habe das begründet.



> Denn daran stoßen sich nur reiche Lumpensäcke gesund, und diejenigen, die noch zum Amt rennen müssen Zwecks aufstocken, bezahlen mit ihren Steuern am Ende ihre eigene Lohnaufstockung.



Auch dazu habe ich etwas geschrieben, wurde aber wohl mal wieder ignoriert.



> Apropos Mindestlohn: Die Zeit- und Leiharbeit ist explizit vom MiLoG ausgenommen und hat ihre eigenen Extrawürste.



Nicht nur die. Und du kannst dir ja gerne mal angucken, wieviele Tätigkeiten, die noch nicht ganz abgeschafft wurden, dahin gewandert sind.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch nicht ganz richtig. Jalta, Baku waren begehrte Reiseziele.



Jalta liegt in der Ukraine, Baku in Aserbaidschan. Ich habe eine Aussage über Russland gemacht und die halte ich weiterhin nicht für falsch.



> Ich selber hatte mit meiner Frau damals eine Mittelasienreise ergattert
> ...
> mit einem Freundschaftzug vom Bauwesen in Moskau und Leningrad



Tjo, es gab halt schon immer welche die gleicher waren.



> Ich AGs, waren hier im Osten Massenhaft. Bau, Kuriere, Reinigung.
> Schlimm!



Tjo. "Waren". Ich sag ja nicht, dass es im Osten keine Betroffenen gab. Ich sage nur, dass sie da nicht häufiger gab als anderswo und schon gar nicht exklusiv. Und für die Rhein-Ruhrregion (insbesondere, aber auch Bremen, Hamburg,...) galt zumindest bis weit in die 10er hinein "sind".


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMiXxX-KBQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Money, Money, Money.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

Die "Anne Will" Sendung hatte ich gesehen. Da ist Ricardo Lange zurecht der Kragen geplatzt.
Gegen den Personalmangel und für die Verbesserung, der Verhältnisse in der Alten - und Krankenpflege, wurde quasi noch gar nichts getan.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

Der Lauterbach ist ein Lügner.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema Gesundheitspolitik: Lauterbach macht sich schon Gedanken über neue Corona-Mutationen im Herbst. An sich ist das ja ok aber ich habe das Gefühl das er sich mit Nichts anderen beschäftigt.


In der Tat hätte der Lauterbach noch einen ganzen Haufen andere Themen, die er abarbeiten müsste.

Bzgl. covid:
Offiziell hatten ca. 28,5 Mio. EW in D. schon das Virus.
Habe mal ganz schnell die zahllosen Meldungen über Dunkelziffern gescannt und komme auf noch mal die gleiche Größenordnung, sagen wir mal 25 Mio.
Ergibt in Summe vielleicht 53,5 Mio. Fälle von 82 Mio. EW.
Im Prinzip ist es wurscht, ob da +/-5 oder 10 Mio. steht.
Die bisher Überlebenden geben sich gerade Piks Nr. 4 mit nicht angepasstem und evtl. schon abgelaufenem Impfstoff.
Würde sagen, wir sind durch und alles was noch kommt, wird eher endemischen Charakter haben.
Aus meiner Perspektive könnten wir das Thema langsam abhaken, gibt momentan weitaus Wichtigeres.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

Sofern die zukünftigen Mutationen genauso harmlos bleiben wie die Aktuelle. Sonst nicht.

Aber über Corona direkt wollte ich hier gar nicht diskutieren, sondern um sonstige Mißstände im Gesundheitssystem. Wo dringend Nachholbedarf besteht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die "Anne Will" Sendung hatte ich gesehen. Da ist Ricardo Lange zurecht der Kragen geplatzt.


Dann soll er sich hin stellen und für seinen job werben. Anders wird es kein neues personal geben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Gegen den Personalmangel und für die Verbesserung, der Verhältnisse in der Alten - und Krankenpflege, wurde quasi noch gar nichts getan.


Was willst du da auch machen, wenn sich keiner findet? Ich sehe das so:
1.  Man verdoppelt das gehalt der pflegekräfte. So wandern die leute vom rettungsdienst (da gibt es mehr als in der pflege) wieder zurück. Allerdings mußt du dann bei der pflegeversicherung auch den 3-4x satz bezahlen, weil irgendwo her muß das geld ja kommen.

2.   Ausländer anwerben. Dann sollten wir alle vieleicht schonmal anfangen thai zu lernen, denn eine deutsche/deutsch-sprachische kraft gibt es dann nur noch im büro.

3.  Du spuckst in die hände und pflegst nach der arbeit selbst mit oder deinen angehörigen daheim.

Das wären so die maßnahmen die ich sehe, um den pflegenotstand ab zu mildern. Du kannst wählen...



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Lauterbach ist ein Lügner.


Das sind im grunde genommen alle politiker und auf aussagen von denen geb ich schon lange nichts mehr. Entscheidend ist die bilanz am ende...


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die bisher Überlebenden geben sich gerade Piks Nr. 4 mit nicht angepasstem und evtl. schon abgelaufenem Impfstoff.



Ich hab keine einzige Impfung und jeder aus meiner Familie hatte schon Covid, jeder aus meiner Familie ist geimpft außer ich.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das sind im grunde genommen alle politiker und auf aussagen von denen geb ich schon lange nichts mehr. Entscheidend ist die bilanz am ende...



Ja gut nur heißt das nicht das ich mich an deren Regeln halte.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann soll er sich hin stellen und für seinen job werben. Anders wird es kein neues personal geben.


Wie soll er für etwas werben was für andere aktuell total unattraktiv ist? Soll er lügen? Oder sich und anderen etwas vormachen?


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was willst du da auch machen, wenn sich keiner findet? Ich sehe das so:
> 1.  Man verdoppelt das gehalt der pflegekräfte. So wandern die leute vom rettungsdienst (da gibt es mehr als in der pflege) wieder zurück. Allerdings mußt du dann bei der pflegeversicherung auch den 3-4x satz bezahlen, weil irgendwo her muß das geld ja kommen.
> 
> 2.   Ausländer anwerben. Dann sollten wir alle vieleicht schonmal anfangen thai zu lernen, denn eine deutsche/deutsch-sprachische kraft gibt es dann nur noch im büro.
> ...


Der Pflegeberuf kann hauptsächlich nur durch Geld attraktiver gemacht werden.
Umso mehr Pflegekräfte umso weniger Patienten/Bewohner pro Pflegekraft ergo umso mehr Zeit für den Einzelnen. Das erhöht die Qualität. Und nimmt den Druck von den Pflegekräften.
Zu Hause pflegen ist so eine Sache. Das wird in südlichen Ländern viel gemacht.
Nicht jeder kann das und es kommt auch auf die Pflegestufe an.
Wir haben ein Familienmitlied. Den Onkel meiner Frau. Er hat sein ganzes Leben gearbeitet und wollte in Rente gehen. Dann einen Herzinfarkt bekommen. Gerade so überlebt und war auch im Koma. Kann sich kaum noch bewegen und liegt fast nur noch im Bett. Höchste Pflegestufe. Der Heimplatz kostet 4000 Euro (im Monat). Von den 4000 Euro muß das meiste selber bezahlt werden. Obwohl er sein ganzes Leben in die Pflegeversicherung eingezahlt hat. Das passt alles nicht wirklich zusammen. Manche mußten schon dafür ihre Häuser verkaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie soll er für etwas werben was für andere aktuell total unattraktiv ist? Soll er lügen? Oder sich und anderen etwas vormachen?


Das kann nicht problem der politik sein. Ich wälze meine probleme doch auch nicht auf andere ab. (mal davon ab, die dürfen in meinen augen erst jammern, wenn sie den streß mal 15 jahre+ hatten. Es ging anderen ja nicht anders bei schlechterer bezahlung)


RyzA schrieb:


> Der Pflegeberuf kann hauptsächlich nur durch Geld attraktiver gemacht werden.
> Umso mehr Pflegekräfte umso weniger Patienten/Bewohner pro Pflegekraft ergo umso mehr Zeit für den Einzelnen. Das erhöht die Qualität. Und nimmt den Druck von den Pflegekräften.


Willst du das finanziell tragen? Wie gesagt, so aus der lameng würde ich sagen, das der pflegesatz vervierfacht werden müßte.
Und komme mir bitte nicht mit steuern. Die zahlst letztlich auch nur du (wir alle)


RyzA schrieb:


> Zu Hause pflegen ist so eine Sache. Das wird in südlichen Ländern viel gemacht.
> Nicht jeder kann das und es kommt auch auf die Pflegestufe an.


Da stimme ich dir zu, aber es entlastet halt die pflegekräfte.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Familienmitlied. Den Onkel meiner Frau. Er hat sein ganzes Leben gearbeitet und wollte in Rente gehen. Dann einen Herzinfarkt bekommen. Gerade so überlebt und war auch im Koma. Kann sich kaum noch bewegen und liegt fast nur noch im Bett. Höchste Pflegestufe.


Ehrliche meinung? Wäre es mein angehöriger hätte ich geprüft ihn einfach sterben zu lassen. Das klingt zwar erstmal hart, ist in meinen augen aber humaner als ihn tod pflegen zu lassen. (da wird doch nur das letzte bißchen geld aus ihm heraus geholt) Ich will jedenfalls in ruhe sterben, wenn es mal soweit ist.


RyzA schrieb:


> Der Heimplatz kostet 4000 Euro (im Monat). Von den 4000 Euro muß das meiste selber bezahlt werden. Obwohl er sein ganzes Leben in die Pflegeversicherung eingezahlt hat. Das passt alles nicht wirklich zusammen._ Manche mußten schon dafür ihre Häuser verkaufen_.


Und das verwundert dich? Außerdem, du willst ja das die pflegekräfte mehr verdienen. Da mußt du dich auch daran gewöhnen, das der spaß halt 8000€ im monat kostet. Es muß irgendwo her kommen.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja gut nur heißt das nicht das ich mich an deren Regeln halte.


So lange du mit evt. konsequenzen leben kannst ist doch alles gut.
Mal davon ab, wir alle halten uns täglich an "deren regeln". Ohne die ist ein zusammen leben nicht drin.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So lange du mit evt. konsequenzen leben kannst ist doch alles gut.
> Mal davon ab, wir alle halten uns täglich an "deren regeln". Ohne die ist ein zusammen leben nicht drin.



Das kommt drauf an worum es geht, warum soll ich mich impfen lassen wenn es keinen Unterschied macht. Außer das gewisse Leute sich die Taschen vollmachen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das kann nicht problem der politik sein. Ich wälze meine probleme doch auch nicht auf andere ab. (mal davon ab, die dürfen in meinen augen erst jammern, wenn sie den streß mal 15 jahre+ hatten. Es ging anderen ja nicht anders bei schlechterer bezahlung)


Doch das ist das Problem der Politik. Und diese Problematik besteht auch schon sehr lange.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Willst du das finanziell tragen? Wie gesagt, so aus der lameng würde ich sagen, das der pflegesatz vervierfacht werden müßte.
> Und komme mir bitte nicht mit steuern. Die zahlst letztlich auch nur du (wir alle)


Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel die Pflegeversicherung einnimmt und ausgibt?
Außerdem könnte der Staat auch subventionieren wenn er wollte. Es wird soviel unnützer Mist subventioniert da wäre das Geld hier deutlich besser aufgehoben.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ehrliche meinung? Wäre es mein angehöriger hätte ich geprüft ihn einfach sterben zu lassen. Das klingt zwar erstmal hart, ist in meinen augen aber humaner als ihn tod pflegen zu lassen. (da wird doch nur das letzte bißchen geld aus ihm heraus geholt) Ich will jedenfalls in ruhe sterben, wenn es mal soweit ist.


Unser Familie hat sich aber anders entschieden. Und er ist wenigstens noch ansprechbar und macht sogar manchmal kleine Witze. Ich selber aber möchte  nie in so einer Situation kommen. Deswegen werde ich noch eine Patientenverfügung mit meinen Hausarzt zusammen verfassen.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und das verwundert dich? Außerdem, du willst ja das die pflegekräfte mehr verdienen. Da mußt du dich auch daran gewöhnen, das der spaß halt 8000€ im monat kostet. Es muß irgendwo her kommen.


Wie gesagt würden mich mal die Einnahmen und Ausgaben der Pflegeversicherung interessieren.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber über Corona direkt wollte ich hier gar nicht diskutieren, sondern um sonstige Mißstände im Gesundheitssystem. Wo dringend Nachholbedarf besteht.


Hängt natürlich irgendwie alle zusammen.
Prinzipiell ist ja da schon das Defizit.
Coronabonus?
Bekannter von mir ist Pfleger und bisher ist nur Klatschen und 500 € brutto rübergekommen.
Er ist schon fast 25 Jahre in dem Beruf und bekommt als Familienvater recht genau 2.700 € brutto.
Mit so was machste einfach keine großen Sprünge.
Er ist nur noch dabei, weil er darin aufgeht.
Seine Frau war auch ursprünglich Pflegerin, hat auf Sekretärin umgeschult und bekommt fast 1.500 € brutto mehr.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich irgendwie alle zusammen.



Nicht irgendwie sondern eindeutig.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nicht irgendwie sondern eindeutig.


Wie man es nimmt.
Die ganzen Pflegeberufe waren ja schon vor corona notorisch unterbezahlt und aus Kostengründen die Stellen so weit reduziert, wie nur möglich und zudem ein Haufen  billige Pfleger aus dem Ausland angeheuert, die aufs Lohngefüge drücken.
Der Stellenwert der Pflegeberufe ist zu 90% unterirdisch und vergleicht man es zu anderen Stellen in der Wirtschaft, völlig unterbezahlt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Stellenwert der Pflegeberufe ist zu 90% unterirdisch und vergleicht man es zu anderen Stellen in der Wirtschaft, völlig unterbezahlt.


Eben. Darüber gab es auch mal eine Studie vor einiger Zeit.
Das Pflege und Sozialberufe (Arbeit mit Menschen), im Gegensatz zu z.B. kaufmännischen und technischen Berufen, viel geringer wertgeschätzt werden. Ein Armutszeugnis für Deutschland. Aber spiegelt auch gut die Oberflächlichkeit der Gesellschaft wieder.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben. Darüber gab es auch mal eine Studie vor einiger Zeit.
> Das Pflege und Sozialberufe (Arbeit mit und am Menschen), im Gegensatz zu z.B. kaufmännischen und technischen Berufen, viel geringer wertgeschätzt werden. Ein Armutszeugnis für Deutschland. Aber spiegelt auch gut die Oberflächlichkeit der Gesellschaft wieder.


Die Problematik, und somit zurück zu "Freund" Lauterbach ist, dass die Löhne / Gehälter auch sehr stark vom Wirken seines Ministeriums abhängen.
Gefühlt 487 mal in einer Talkshow zu sagen, die Pflegeberufe würden zu wenig honoriert werden und dann als Minister NICHTS tun, ist halt -  na ja, doof, aber bei dem erwartbar.
Für mich ist das eine völlige Fehlbesetzung, weil es ein panikmachender Schwätzer und kein Macher ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an worum es geht, warum soll ich mich impfen lassen wenn es keinen Unterschied macht.


Kann man sehen wie man will. Ich bin jedenfalls froh das meine eltern komplett geimpft sind denn ich glaube nicht, das sie ohne die aktuelle infektion so gut weg stecken würden. (ohne arzt, nur mit hausmitteln, beide teils weit Ü70)


RyzA schrieb:


> Doch das ist das Problem der Politik. Und diese Problematik besteht auch schon sehr lange.


Immer diese vollkasko-mentalität. Auf der einen seite sich nichts vorschreiben lassen und auf der anderen auf politiker schimpfen, wenn man selbst etwas nicht (mehr) gebacken bekommt. Ist es wirklich schon so schlecht um deutschland bestellt?


RyzA schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel die Pflegeversicherung einnimmt und ausgibt?








						Fakten und Zahlen zur Pflege | Die soziale Pflegeversicherung | Dossiers | Hintergrund | AOK-Bundesverband
					

Aktuelle Nachrichten und Hintergrund, Lexikon Gesundheitswesen, Material-Dossiers u.a. zur Gesundheitsreform, Presseinfos, Radio- u Bilderservice, Broschüren und Newsletter.



					www.aok-bv.de
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte der Staat auch subventionieren wenn er wollte. Es wird soviel unnützer Mist subventioniert da wäre das Geld hier deutlich besser aufgehoben.


Subvention ist steuergeld. Das lädt zum betrug ein und verschlingt selbst unmengen an geld um es zu verteilen. Noch ineffizienter geht es nicht.
Ich bin generell gegen subventionierung, auch bei lebensmitteln. Importe müssen dann per zoll natürlich entsprechend im preis-niveau angehoben werden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Unser Familie hat sich aber anders entschieden. Und er ist wenigstens noch ansprechbar und macht sogar manchmal kleine Witze.


Ich würde eine krise kriegen. Ich muß mich eigenständig bewegen und machen können, ansonsten werd ich verrückt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Bekannter von mir ist Pfleger und bisher ist nur Klatschen und 500 € brutto rübergekommen.
> Er ist schon fast 25 Jahre in dem Beruf und bekommt als Familienvater recht genau 2.700 € brutto.


Anderen arbeitgeber suchen oder mit dem jetzigen verhandeln. 2300€ netto sollten schon drin sein.


----------



## Eckism (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben. Darüber gab es auch mal eine Studie vor einiger Zeit.
> Das Pflege und Sozialberufe (Arbeit mit Menschen), im Gegensatz zu z.B. kaufmännischen und technischen Berufen, viel geringer wertgeschätzt werden. Ein Armutszeugnis für Deutschland. Aber spiegelt auch gut die Oberflächlichkeit der Gesellschaft wieder.


Das hat nix mit Oberflächlichkeit zu tun...
Es musste ja alles irgendwie Privatisiert werden, und jetzt hat man den Salat.
Die Pharmaindustrie verdient sich güldene Eier, die Krankenhäuser auch...auf Kosten der Angestellten, die die eigentliche Arbeit machen aber ganz unten in der Hackordnung stehen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Immer diese vollkasko-mentalität. Auf der einen seite sich nichts vorschreiben lassen und auf der anderen auf politiker schimpfen, wenn man selbst etwas nicht (mehr) gebacken bekommt. Ist es wirklich schon so schlecht um deutschland bestellt?


Wen oder was meinst du?
Das Gesundheitssystem ist wichtig.  Und sollte man nicht nur in privaten Händen belassen. Spätestens dann wenn du auch mal versorgt werden mußt sollte es dir einleuchten.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Anderen arbeitgeber suchen oder mit dem jetzigen verhandeln. 2300€ netto sollten schon drin sein.


Ist halt schwierig. Passau, Druck durch günstige Arbeitskräfte aus Tschechien ist groß.

Ich vergleiche es in D. immer mit meiner Großen, die in Ö. Dipl. Behindertenpädagogin ist und bei einer 30 h Woche mit grob 3.200 € brutto Grundgehalt nach Hause geht. 
Für WE und Nachtdienste gibt es noch was obendrauf.
Berücksichtigt man die schwere Arbeit, Schwerbehinderte z. B. Duschen/Baden, halte ich das für angemessen. 
In Ö. ist auch nicht alles golden, aber nur 4 Klienten auf einen Betreuer und nur 30 h Woche wegen der emotionalen Belastung ist schon ganz OK.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> In Ö. ist auch nicht alles golden, aber nur 4 Klienten auf einen Betreuer und nur 30 h Woche wegen der emotionalen Belastung ist schon ganz OK.


Und in Deutschland kommen im Schnitt 13 Patienten auf eine Pflegekraft. Im Nachtdienst und Altenheimen teilweise noch deutlich mehr:

Deutsche Krankenpfleger am Limit

Die Statistik ist von 2018. Es könnten sogar mitlerweile noch mehr sein.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jalta liegt in der Ukraine, Baku in Aserbaidschan. Ich habe eine Aussage über Russland gemacht und die halte ich weiterhin für falsch.



Hallo?
Das war damals ein Land und es interessierte keinen wo er lebte. Man ging dort hin wo man gut Geld verdienen, eine interessante Arbeit hatte, oder der Partner lebte.
Der Nationalismus kam erst ab 1990.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. "Waren". Ich sag ja nicht, dass es im Osten keine Betroffenen gab. Ich sage nur, dass sie da nicht häufiger gab als anderswo und schon gar nicht exklusiv. Und für die Rhein-Ruhrregion (insbesondere, aber auch Bremen, Hamburg,...) galt zumindest bis weit in die 10er hinein "sind".


Ja und ? Hier war aber Wildwest, ohne Mindestlohn und Gewähr überhaupt sein Geld zu erhalten.
Außerdem will ich nicht vergleichen, weil beides eine Sauerei war.
Gab dann noch die ganzen
 " Praktikums"


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und in Deutschland kommen im Schnitt 13 Patienten auf eine Pflegekraft. Im Nachtdienst und Altenheimen teilweise noch deutlich mehr:
> 
> Deutsche Krankenpfleger am Limit


Na ja, Behindertenpädagogin ist evtl. nicht ganz gleichzusetzen mit einer Pflegekraft.
Andererseits (es handelt sich um Einrichtung "Lebenshilfe") gibt es da keine zus. Pflegekräfte.
Die machen sozusagen einen Doppeljob, Pflege und Betreuung.

13 Klienten auf eine Person ist halt völlig irre.
Wie soll man innerhalb von 5min/h auch nur im Ansatz die Bedürfnisse der zu pflegenden Person erkennen können.
Gerade noch körperlich stark eingeschränkte Autisten brauchen extrem viel Zeit und Zuwendung, wie ich von meiner Großen lernen durfte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wen oder was meinst du?


Generell. Alles soll von der politik geregelt werden und wenn sie mal was macht, dann ist es falsch oder es gibt einen anderen grund zu motzen. Die leute sind einfach viel zu verwöhnt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das Gesundheitssystem ist wichtig.  Und sollte man nicht nur in privaten Händen belassen.


Als staatlich angestellte würden die alle als beamte enden. (siehe lehrer) Das kann sich kein staat leisten und die bürger gleich garnicht.
Wichtigkeit hin oder her, es muß bezahlbar bleiben. Allerdings gebe ich zu, das die verteilung der kliniken überarbeitet werden müßte. Wir haben hier gleich 3, was erstmal zuviel ist. Allerdings weis ich nicht, wie weit das einzugsgebiet richtung vogtland und erzgebirge geht...


RyzA schrieb:


> Spätestens dann wenn du auch mal versorgt werden mußt sollte es dir einleuchten.


Das problem hab ich schon. Mein orthopäde sollte eigentlich schon in rente sein und an einen augenarzt brauch ich hier nicht denken. Das liegt aber teils mit daran, das man regelmäßig ein bestellt wird, teils völlig sinnloser weise. Die ärzte machen sich so mehr arbeit als notwendig und sind dann überlastet.
Im allgemeinen sollte man aber wohl das konzept der "polyklinik" wieder heraus hohlen. Eine klinik mit allen fachärzten der notwendigen richtungen. Das macht es den ärzten auch einfacher eine praxis zu betreiben...


compisucher schrieb:


> Ist halt schwierig. Passau, Druck durch günstige Arbeitskräfte aus Tschechien ist groß.


Ich bin hier in westsachen und tschechien ist auch nicht weiter weg. Nichts desto trotz hat der sohn meines bruders, nach der ausbildung als altenpfleger, um die 2300€ netto gehabt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche es in D. immer mit meiner Großen, die in Ö. Dipl. Behindertenpädagogin ist und bei einer 30 h Woche mit grob 3.200 € brutto Grundgehalt nach Hause geht.


Da ist das preisgefüge aber auch ein anderes.
Und ich arbeite noch an der 30h-woche. Mein chef ist nur noch nicht so recht "überzeugt" davon.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Als staatlich angestellte würden die alle als beamte enden. (siehe lehrer) Das kann sich kein staat leisten und die bürger gleich garnicht.



Müssen keine Beamte werden, nur ein vernünftiges Gehalt, wie auch die Ärzte, wobei da die Frage ist wieviel genug ist?
Ich denke  das man die Arbeit auf mehr Schultern verteilen sollte. Früher haben Schwestern ihre Stationrn auch selbst gereinigt und desinfiziert. Meine frühen Freundinnen waren häufig Hebammen und Krankenschwestern und da wurde jede frei Minute zum desinfizieren und reinigen genutzt. Könnte vielleicht helfen gegen Krankenhauskeime?
Natürlich waren auch genug Schwestern beschäftigt.
Denke das man da auch was machen könnte. Es gibt viel Geld im Gesundheitswesen und viele Profite.
Das fängt bei den ganzen Apotheken an und endet im Pflegeheim. Überall gibt es gute Margen, nur bei der Baeis kommt nichts an.
Schwiegervater sitzt bei Victors im Heim. Was stellt man dort für Renditeansprüche?
Gesundheit sollte nicht Profitorientiert sein.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen sollte man aber wohl das konzept der "polyklinik" wieder heraus hohlen. Eine klinik mit allen fachärzten der notwendigen richtungen. Das macht es den ärzten auch einfacher eine praxis zu betreiben...



Berliner Ecke gibt es noch die Ärztehäuser, oft die alten Standorte nutzend.


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Nationalismus kam erst ab 1990.



Dann hast Du in einer anderen DDR gelebt als ich: Klick, Klick, Klick und Klick. Der Osten war schon immer braun - weil bunt nie erwuenscht war.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Dann hast Du in einer anderen DDR gelebt als ich: Klick, Klick, Klick und Klick. Der Osten war schon immer braun - weil bunt nie erwuenscht war.



Wirst schon recht haben, wenn die das schreiben...

Abgesehen davon ging es um die SU.


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2022)

Also alles Luege?


----------



## Tschetan (5. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Also alles Luege?


Was ist Lüge?
Hast du den ersten Beitrag überhaupt gelesen und worum geht es dir? ( alle Beiträge ? )

Ich meinte Nationalismus in der SU.
Was ist also dein Anliegen und womit kann ich dir helfen?

Sind schon herrliche Verbindungen.
Von der Behauptung keiner wollte in die SU in den Urlaub reisen, zu Nazis in der DDR...


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da ist das preisgefüge aber auch ein anderes.
> Und ich arbeite noch an der 30h-woche. Mein chef ist nur noch nicht so recht "überzeugt" davon.


Bist du auch im Pflegeberuf?
Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen für die 30h Woche.
Ich kann nur erahnen, was ihr arbeiten müsst...


----------



## Poulton (5. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, so aus der lameng würde ich sagen, das der pflegesatz vervierfacht werden müßte.


In dem man die gesetzliche Kranken- und Pflegeversicherung (und nicht nur die) in eine Bürgerversicherung umbaut, in die jeder, unabhängig von Einkommensart und Einkommenshöhe einzahlen muss, sprich das Ausweichen auf Private und berufsständische Extrawürste nicht mehr geht. Ebenso sollte die Beitragsbemessungs entfallen, die nur dafür sorgt, das jeder Euro der über ihr liegt, nicht mehr Beitragspflichtig ist. Die Auswirkung davon kann man hier grafisch sehen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beitragsbemessungsgrenze#/media/Datei:BBG2.jpg
Die einzige Obergrenze die es noch geben sollte, ist die Entgeltersatzleistungsobergrenze.
Auch gehören Blödeleien wie die zig Krankenkassen dringend auf den Prüfstand.



> Und komme mir bitte nicht mit steuern. Die zahlst letztlich auch nur du (wir alle)


Das kommt auf die Art der Steuern an. Die letzten Jahrzehnte hat man im Namen des Neoliberalismus alle direkten Steuern, die nur die besitzende und privilegierte Klasse treffen würde, entweder drastisch gesenkt oder sie werden, wie z.B. die Vermögenssteuer und Börsenumsatzsteuer, gar nicht mehr erhoben. Stattdessen hat man indirekte Steuern, wie z.B. die Umsatzsteuer, erhöht und neue indirekte Steuern eingeführt. Obwohl diese vorallem die belasten, die ganz oder teilweise auf Transferleistungen angewiesen sind oder die mit ihrem Gehalt gerade so darüber liegen. Das ganze wurde und wird in entsprechend wohlfeile Worte verpackt, dass das ja angeblich dem ökologischen Umbau oder der Konsumsteuerung diene. Dabei ist das nichts weiter als Maskerade, damit der Neoliberalismus und das damit einhergehende Schweinesystem nicht sofort zum Vorschein kommt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man in München 400€ mehr bekommt, aber 500€ mehr Miete zahlt steht der Westen in deiner Angabe besser da und der Arbeiter im Westen ist trotzdem ärmer.


Und weiter? Die Lebensunterhaltskosten sind in Ostdeutschland nicht im gleichen Maße so niedrig, wie die Einkommen. In bestimmten Städten - und ich rede jetzt nicht von Berlin (wer tut sich das überhaupt freiwillig an?) - liegen sie sogar über den westdeutschen Schnitt, obwohl die Löhne weiterhin nur Ostniveau haben. Die Leute sind also doppelt in Arsch gekniffen.
Edit: Passend dazu auch:








						Warum Ostdeutsche mehr für Energie ausgeben müssen
					

Je nach Region belastet die Teuerung deutsche Verbraucher bei der Energie unterschiedlich stark. Für Strom und Gas müssen Menschen in Ostdeutschland einer Studie zufolge im Schnitt mehr aufwenden als im Rest der Republik.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Tschetan (5. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> wer tut sich das überhaupt freiwillig an?


Berlin ist ein Großraum. 
Ich wohne rund 25 km vom Alex, fast im Wald, mehrere Seen, S-Bahnanschluß.
Einfach geil !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bist du auch im Pflegeberuf?


Nö, bin handwerker. Unsere patienten sind aber teils nicht minder anstrengend (bin auch irgendwie psychologe) und diverse 5-geschosser erklimmen wir mitsammt material plus maschienen immer noch zu fuß. (nicht alle haben fahrstuhl)
Aber ich will mich nicht beklagen. Früher, also als ich noch jung war (  ), sind wir auch im 11-geschosser mit dem material auf der schulter ganz nach oben, weil der fahrstuhl außer betrieb gesetzt wurde.


compisucher schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen für die 30h Woche.


Wie gesagt, macht chef mit sicherheit nicht mit und wenn ich dann noch sage "vorzugsweise voller lohnausgleich" ist gleich ganz schluß.   Aber vieleicht muß ich anders ran gehen... Altersteilzeit als mitt-40er... Das hat auch was.


----------



## Eckism (5. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> In dem man die gesetzliche Kranken- und Pflegeversicherung (und nicht nur die) in eine Bürgerversicherung umbaut, in die jeder, unabhängig von Einkommensart und Einkommenshöhe einzahlen muss, sprich das Ausweichen auf Private und berufsständische Extrawürste nicht mehr geht. Ebenso sollte die Beitragsbemessungs entfallen, die nur dafür sorgt, das jeder Euro der über ihr liegt, nicht mehr Beitragspflichtig ist. Die Auswirkung davon kann man hier grafisch sehen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beitragsbemessungsgrenze#/media/Datei:BBG2.jpg
> Die einzige Obergrenze die es noch geben sollte, ist die Entgeltersatzleistungsobergrenze.
> Auch gehören Blödeleien wie die zig Krankenkassen dringend auf den Prüfstand.


Real gesehen wird das nie passieren...das gäbe ein Hickhack auf mehrere Jahrzehnte hinaus. Viele Leute (wie ich auch) könnten die Private Rentenversicherung+ne Bürgerversicherung überhaupt nicht mehr bezahlen und die privaten Rentenversicherungen werden einen Teufel tun, ihre Verträge zum Wohle einer Bürgerversicherung abgeben...deren Geld ist ja schließlich auch irgendwo "unterwegs".
Da kannste den Schlüppi wieder hochziehen...mehr als ein feuchter Traum von Dir wird das nicht werden, weils einfach nicht (mehr) umsetzbar ist. 

Zudem müßten die Leute das umsetzen, die Nachteile davon hätten, ganz so blöd sind die Politiker auch wieder nicht.^^


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist Lüge?



Ich helfe gern:



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wirst schon recht haben, wenn die das schreiben...



Ist das zitierte nun gelogen oder nicht? Deine pseudosubtile Bemerkung legt das jedenfalls nahe.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind schon herrliche Verbindungen.
> Von der Behauptung keiner wollte in die SU in den Urlaub reisen, zu Nazis in der DDR...



... in einem Thread mit dem Namen "Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread". Aber dafuer, alle Threads so lange auf links zu waschen bis es endlich um Russland geht, hast Du halt ein Haendchen.

Die Behauptung dass die Sowjetunion fuer die breite Bevoelkerung der DDR eher kein besonders populaeres Reiseziel war wuerde ich btw unterschreiben. Wobei ich einem NVA-Kader da eine andere Sicht zugestehe.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich helfe gern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geschichte ist immer Interessengestreuert und viel Interpretation.  Was ist also gelogen?
Napoleon kann ein fieser Aggressor gewesen sein oder aber wollte die Europäische Einigung. Was meinst du?
Ich denke sogar das du noch nicht einmal gelesen hast, was du da gepostet hast.



Der Rest ist wieder mal Unsinn. Ich denke das du  noch viel zu klein warst um zu entscheiden was damals populär war und die Unterstellung mit dem NVA Kader.... Schwamm drüber, ist mir zu doof.
Im Gegensatz zu dir war ich 89 in Berlin dabei und habe immer mein Maul aufgemacht. 
Wenn ich dann lese, wie du über mein " Hausverbot" triumphiert hast, ist die Wende und wofür wir damals auf der Straße waren, an dir vorbei gegangen. 
Sry für OT, aber kannst ja wieder melden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Würde sagen, wir sind durch und alles was noch kommt, wird eher endemischen Charakter haben.



Du verknüfst drei Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben: 
- Endemisch ist eine Krankheit, wenn sie fortwährend in irgendeinem Maße auftritt.
- "Durch" hat man einen Krankheitsausbruch, wenn sie nicht mehr in nenneswerter Zahl auftritt.
- Beides hat nahezu nichts damit zu tun, wie viele in der Vergangenheit schon infiziert waren oder nicht. Eine Krankheit kann auch endemisch sein, wenn sie erst 0,0001% der Bevölkerung hatten und sie sich nicht weiter verbreitet und eine Krankheit kann epidemisch/pandemisch bleiben, wenn sie schon 100% der Bevölkerung hatten und sich weiterhin regelmäßig alle anstecken.

Corona gehört dummerweise spätestens seit Omikran in letztere Kategorie: Bis einschließlich Alpha haben sich ja noch einige erträumt, es könne eine Durchseuchung geben und durch die daraus resultiernden Immunitäten würde Covid auf niedrigem Niveau endemisch werden, ohne dass man weiter was tun müsse. Andere hatten die gleiche Hoffnung ohne Tote auf Impfungen projeziert, also so ähnlich wie Masern & Co. Aber spätestens bei Omikron sind Immunitäten einfach nicht mehr gegeben. Das Virus ist ansteckend genug, um auch von Geimpften weitergegeben zu werden und einige Leute bringen es (trotz laufender Maßnahmen!) fertig, sich zweimal im gleichen Monat zu infizieren. Damit ist man also nie "durch", solange nicht alle daran arbeiten, dass es vorbei geht und das machen sehr viele nicht. Im Gegenteil.

Omikron wird also bestenfalls sowas wie endemisch werden, wenn alle (außer dem fliehenden Krankenhauspersonal) einfach so tun, als wäre 2019 und die Krankheit nach belieben wütend lassen. Dann hat man "konstante" Bedingungen, unter denen sich jeder alle paar Wochen ansteckt. "Endemisch" würde ich es aber trotzdem nicht nennen wollen - bei so hohen Infektionen reichen <1% Sterberate und 5% Post Covid, damit sich deutliche Verschiebungen in der Bevölkerung ergeben und man eben doch keinen konstanten Verlauf hat.
(Inzidenz 20000 + 5% Post Covid => nach 70 Wochen sind 50% der Gesellschaft nicht mehr körperlich in der Lage, normal am gesellschaftlichen oder beruflichen Leben teilzunehmen und sich kontant neu zu infizieren.)

Wahrscheinlicher ist ohnehin, dass weiterhin 2-3 mal im Jahr die Menschen doch zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es zuviel wird, die bis dahin als "unerträglich" bezeichneten Maßnahmen doch als das kleinere übel bezeichnen und 1-2 Monate was gegen Corona tun und erst danach wieder munter mit dem gegenseitigen Anstecken weitermachen. Das ergibt eine nicht endende Kette von Ups und Downs. Also Epidemien oder, wenn der Rest der Welt genauso blöd ist (wonach es größtenteils aussieht), Pandemien.




RyzA schrieb:


> Der Heimplatz kostet 4000 Euro (im Monat). Von den 4000 Euro muß das meiste selber bezahlt werden. Obwohl er sein ganzes Leben in die Pflegeversicherung eingezahlt hat. Das passt alles nicht wirklich zusammen. Manche mußten schon dafür ihre Häuser verkaufen.



Also mal abgesehen davon, dass der Pflegesatz für Stufe 5 schon (knapp) mehr als die Hälfte von 4000 € beträgt und somit mitnichten "das Meiste" dieser Summe von irgendwem anders als der Pflegekasse bezahlt werden muss, gibt es seit seit ettlichen Jahren auch für den Rest eine recht ansehnliche Schwelle, unterhalb derer niemand sein Vermögen heranziehen muss, sondern das Sozialamt die vollen Kosten trägt. Wer trotzdem sein ein Haus verkauft, hat entweder mehrere oder ein durchaus ansehnliches gehabt. Die Pflegereform war tatsächlich einer der wenigen positiven Punkte, die die SPD abgeliefert hat (und die ich bei der Auflistung weiter oben auch nicht mehr Kopf hatte).

Ausgenommen sind natürlich besonders luxuriöse Heime, aber selbst da ist die Spanne weit, da man heutzutage ja in der Regel froh ist, wenn überhaupt ein Platz frei ist.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wen oder was meinst du?
> Das Gesundheitssystem ist wichtig.  Und sollte man nicht nur in privaten Händen belassen. Spätestens dann wenn du auch mal versorgt werden mußt sollte es dir einleuchten.



Nicht "nicht nur". Etwas zur Hälfte in privater Hand zu lassen führt nur dazu, dass sich die Wirtschaft den lukrativen Teil rauspickt und die Gemeinschaft auf den teuren Fällen sitzen bleibt. Siehe Krankenkassen. Entweder man steht zum menschenverachteten Markt oder man will Solidarität und regelt etwas voll staatlich. (Die Umsetzung kann nach Vorgaben natürlich privat erfolgen, wobei ich da aber auch keinen Vorteil drin sehe.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2022)

.
.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Das war damals ein Land und es interessierte keinen wo er lebte.



Die UdSSR war "ein" Staat, aber das Land Russland blieb das Land Russland, seine Einwohner blieben seine Einwohner und ihre Kultur blieb deren Kultur. Die bekanntermaßen nicht identisch zur z.B. ukrainischen ist (und selbst innerhalb Russlands ziemlich deutlich schwankt, Tataren oder Tschetschenen haben auch ihre eigene Kultur).
Wenn wir also von russischer Kultur sprechen, die Ostdeutsche angeblich toll finden, und ich Russland sage, dann meine ich auch Russland. Und keine ukrainische Kultur, keine Kalmücken und nicht Jakutien. (Auch wenn letzteres als Mitglied der Föderation natürlich eine russländische Verwaltungseinheit ist. Aber es ist eben genausowenig russisch wie Wales nicht englisch ist.)

Erstaunlich, das jemand der nicht-Ostdeutschen pauschal Bildungslücken unterstellt, selbst nicht den Unterschied zwischen Russland und Sowjet*union* kennt. Das bin ich sonst nur von Amerikanern gewöhnt.



> Ja und ? Hier war aber Wildwest, ohne Mindestlohn und Gewähr überhaupt sein Geld zu erhalten.
> Außerdem will ich nicht vergleichen, weil beides eine Sauerei war.



Wenn du das "nicht vergleichen willst", dann ist es reichlich blöd, genau das zu machen. Poulton sprach ganz allgemein von "atypischen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen" überall in Deutschland, wozu ganz klar auch Kleinstselbstständige in den neuen Ländern zählen. Aber du bestehst darauf, ausdrücklich "Ich AGs im Osten" damit kontrastieren und als etwas ganz anderes, woanders nicht existierendes darzustellen, dass sonst "vergessen" werden würde. Es gibt da aber keine Besonderheiten, die man vergessen könnte, sondern das waren einfach genauso arme Schweine, wie es sie überall im Land gab und gibt.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Als staatlich angestellte würden die alle als beamte enden. (siehe lehrer)



Der Staat verbeamtet seit den 80ern nicht mehr flächendeckend und bei Lehrern gab es das zwischendurch praktisch gar nicht mehr...



> Das kann sich kein staat leisten und die bürger gleich garnicht.



Selbst wenn es Beamte wären: Die vernünftig zu bezahlen kostet keinen Cent mehr als normale Arbeitnehmer vernünftig zu bezahlen. Wenn sich die Gesellschaft das allgemein nicht leisten will, dann bleiben es halt Scheiß Jobs, die nicht genug Leute machen wollen. Vollkommen egal ob staatlich oder nicht.
(Und ich sage bewusst "wollen", nicht "können". Wenn ich mir den durchschnittlichen Neuwagenpreis und die Absatzzahlen, die Entwicklung der Wohnflächen, die Verbreitungsgeschwindigkeit jeder neuen Smartphone-Generation oder die Zahl der Flugurlaube angucke, dann *kann* sich die deutsche Gesellschaft ziemlich vieles leisten. Sie *will* nur nicht. Was okay ist, wenn es wirklich alle wollen und nicht nur einige Besserverdiener über einen Großteil der Möglichkeiten entscheiden, aber man soll sich dann hinterher eben nicht über die eigenen Entscheidungen beschweren. Und seit vielen Jahrzehnten hat sich die Mehrheit der Deutschen nicht für sozialen Ausgleich, nicht für faire Löhne, nicht für gute Arbeitsbedingungen und auch nicht für Chancen für kommende Generationen, für Umweltschutz, für ein stabiles Klima oder auch nur Frieden in der Welt entschieden, sondern für individuellen Konsum. Wenn dann genau diese Leute im Alter ohne Pfleger dahinsiechen kann ich nur sagen: Karma.)



> Wir haben hier gleich 3, was erstmal zuviel ist. Allerdings weis ich nicht, wie weit das einzugsgebiet richtung vogtland und erzgebirge geht...



Ich glaube im Moment ist so gut wie kein Teil Deutschlands überversorgt. In den Kliniken ist jeweils selbst noch etwas Potential, wenn man mal gesundheits- und nicht profitorientiert an die Sache rangehen würde, aber wenn die drei Kliniken vor Ort bei euch in einem Verbund zusammenarbeiten, sodass kein Verwaltungs- und Laboroverhead entsteht, hat die Existenz von drei Namen und Standorte keinen Nachteil.



> Im allgemeinen sollte man aber wohl das konzept der "polyklinik" wieder heraus hohlen. Eine klinik mit allen fachärzten der notwendigen richtungen. Das macht es den ärzten auch einfacher eine praxis zu betreiben...



Die meisten größeren Kliniken sind schon relativ breit aufgestellt. Und kleinere zum Teil auch und das in höherer Qualität...
Nur spezialisierte Privatkliniken und eben eigenständig agierende Ärzte entziehen sich der Kontrolle. Man kann sich für freien Markt in dem Segment entscheiden oder dagegen, aber man muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.



> Ich bin hier in westsachen und tschechien ist auch nicht weiter weg. Nichts desto trotz hat der sohn meines bruders, nach der ausbildung als altenpfleger, um die 2300€ netto gehabt.



Man kann Alten- und Krankenpflege nicht vergleichen, aber was ich so aus Richtung Berlin und damit Einzugsbereich polnischer Arbeitskräfte höre, sind die Bedinungen für Gehaltsforderungen gerade optimal.
In Regionen ohne direkte Anbindung an billige Arbeitsmärkte erst recht, da wäre vermutlich selbst ein Umzug bald wieder drin. (Ich weiß, dass Umzüge nicht toll sind und andere Nachteile mit sich ziehen - erwähnte ich, dass freie Märkte Nachteile haben?)




compisucher schrieb:


> Bist du auch im Pflegeberuf?
> Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen für die 30h Woche.
> Ich kann nur erahnen, was ihr arbeiten müsst...



Die deutsche Philosophie ist: Wenn wir keine neuen Leuten finden, weil wir so miese Jobs zu miesem Lohn anbieten, dann müssen halt die Arbeitszeiten hoch. Und das sehe ich auch weit außerhalb der Pflege überall.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen davon, dass der Pflegesatz für Stufe 5 schon (knapp) mehr als die Hälfte von 4000 € beträgt und somit mitnichten "das Meiste" dieser Summe von irgendwem anders als der Pflegekasse bezahlt werden muss, gibt es seit seit ettlichen Jahren auch für den Rest eine recht ansehnliche Schwelle, unterhalb derer niemand sein Vermögen heranziehen muss, sondern das Sozialamt die vollen Kosten trägt. Wer trotzdem sein ein Haus verkauft, hat entweder mehrere oder ein durchaus ansehnliches gehabt. Die Pflegereform war tatsächlich einer der wenigen positiven Punkte, die die SPD abgeliefert hat (und die ich bei der Auflistung weiter oben auch nicht mehr Kopf hatte).
> 
> Ausgenommen sind natürlich besonders luxuriöse Heime, aber selbst da ist die Spanne weit, da man heutzutage ja in der Regel froh ist, wenn überhaupt ein Platz frei ist.


Ok dann habe ich das nicht ganz aufn Schirm gehabt. Dennoch sind das relativ hohe Kosten. Und nein das sind keine Villen die die Leute verkaufen müssen. Wenn das Ersparte aufgebracht ist geht es an das Eigenheim. Sozialamt greift nur wenn man davon vorher auch abhängig gewesen ist und nicht jeder möchte das.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht "nicht nur". Etwas zur Hälfte in privater Hand zu lassen führt nur dazu, dass sich die Wirtschaft den lukrativen Teil rauspickt und die Gemeinschaft auf den teuren Fällen sitzen bleibt. Siehe Krankenkassen. Entweder man steht zum menschenverachteten Markt oder man will Solidarität und regelt etwas voll staatlich. (Die Umsetzung kann nach Vorgaben natürlich privat erfolgen, wobei ich da aber auch keinen Vorteil drin sehe.)


Da stimme ich voll zu.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGixzjx9WhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier nochmal zu den Plegekräften.


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du verknüfst drei Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben:
> - Endemisch ist eine Krankheit, wenn sie fortwährend in irgendeinem Maße auftritt.
> - "Durch" hat man einen Krankheitsausbruch, wenn sie nicht mehr in nenneswerter Zahl auftritt.
> - Beides hat nahezu nichts damit zu tun, wie viele in der Vergangenheit schon infiziert waren oder nicht. Eine Krankheit kann auch endemisch sein, wenn sie erst 0,0001% der Bevölkerung hatten und sie sich nicht weiter verbreitet und eine Krankheit kann epidemisch/pandemisch bleiben, wenn sie schon 100% der Bevölkerung hatten und sich weiterhin regelmäßig alle anstecken.
> ...


Ich will an der Stelle keine "covid" Grundsatzdiskussion starten oder weiterführen.

Nur soviel als reply:
Bzgl. der Bewertung "endemisch" bin ich ganz dicht bei Herrn Drosten in meiner Meinungsbildung.

Bzgl. Gefährlichkeit:
Da denke ich pragmatisch (und FDP nah):
Es sterben z. B. x% an Krebs und y% an Tabak-/Alkoholmissbrauch in D., jetzt gibt es eben das Risiko in % on Top.
Deswegen weiterhin wirtschaftsschädigende lockdowns usw. fahren, halte ich für selbstzerstörerisch.
Wer zur Krebsvorsorge geht, vermindert sein persönliches Risiko.
Wer weiterhin sich impfen lässt, vermindert sein persönliches Risiko.
Eigentlich ganz einfach.
Allgemeine Maskenpflicht in Innenräumen in Hochzeiten der Infektionswelle ist mit mir diskutierbar, in Schulen lehne ich das ab.
Bekomme live mit, wie sehr es meine Tochter und meine Enkelkinder belastet.
Das ist ein psychologischer supergau für Kinder.
Alles andere sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFxXYkI5muU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also für diesen Herbst die Maßnahmen nich ernst nehmen.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, das jemand der nicht-Ostdeutschen pauschal Bildungslücken unterstellt, selbst nicht den Unterschied zwischen Russland und Sowjet*union* kennt. Das bin ich sonst nur von Amerikanern gewöhnt.


Lese genauer. Ich schrieb immer von "Sowjetunion",  was die gesamte Kultur einschließt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok dann habe ich das nicht ganz aufn Schirm gehabt. Dennoch sind das relativ hohe Kosten. Und nein das sind keine Villen die die Leute verkaufen müssen. Wenn das Ersparte aufgebracht ist geht es an das Eigenheim. Sozialamt greift nur wenn man davon vorher auch abhängig gewesen ist und nicht jeder möchte das.



Bis 2015 (?) mag das gegolten haben, da habe ich mich nie näher mit der Sache beschäftigt. Aber seitdem kann so ohne weiteres nur noch das individuelle Vermögen eingeschränkt herangezogen werden (und ein Heimbewohner braucht sein Haus ja nicht mehr), die Angehörigen sind da bis zu einer für Durchschnittsverdiener vollkommen ausreichende Grenze geschützt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich will an der Stelle keine "covid" Grundsatzdiskussion starten oder weiterführen.
> 
> Nur soviel als reply:
> Bzgl. der Bewertung "endemisch" bin ich ganz dicht bei Herrn Drosten in meiner Meinungsbildung.



Covid-Diskussionen enden hier regelmäßig in moderativen Eingriffen. Ich habe deswegen auch keine Aussage über richtig oder falsch gemacht, das ist eine moralische Frage (wenn auch leider keine, die jeder nur für sich entscheidet, sondern eine, die die Gesellschaft diktiert. Im Gegensatz zu Tabak, Alkohol & Co), sondern einzig auf die Begrifflichkeit "endemisch" hingewiesen. Und endemisch können sich nur Krankheiten verhalten, die unter dauerhaft sichergestellten Bedingungen ein R von nicht nenneswert über 1 haben. Z.B. Grippe gehört im Schnitt dazu, aber Omikron ganz eindeutig nicht. Das ist selbst mit teilweiser Maskenpflicht, teilweiser Impfplicht, weitverbreiteten Vorinfektionen und allgemeinen Vorsichtsregeln zu infektiös, wie die letzten Wochen eindeutig beweisen.

Ob man das schlimm findet, ist eine andere Frage - bei Rhinoviren kümmert sich auch absolut niemand darum, wenn sie sich epdemisch verbreiten, weil sie ziemlich harmlos sind. Bei HIV sähe die Sache ganz anders aus. Corona liegt irgendwo dazwischen und wo genau hängt stark davon ab, wie man die leider stark vernachlässigte Forschung zu Lang- und anhaltenden Folgen extrapoliert und für wie wichtig man eine allgemein gut funktionierende Gesundheitsversorgung zu welchem Preis hält.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Lese genauer. Ich schrieb immer von "Sowjetunion",  was die gesamte Kultur einschließt.



Lüg nicht. Du hast ein einziges Mal das Wort "sowjetisch" gebraucht und dich ansonsten nur auf Zitate bezogen, in denen immer und ausschließlich von Russland und russisch die Rede war und das aus gutem Grund, denn mit genau so einem Text hast du die Debatte ja vom Zaun gebrochen:



Tschetan schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade gelesen und finde ihn ganz gut und erklärt ganz vernünftig, warum im Osten einige die derzeitige Politik der Regierung in Vezug auf *Russland* nicht gut finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ging nie um tschetschenische, ukrainische, krimtartarische oder andere Kulturen, die auch Teil der Sowjetunion waren. Bekanntschaft mit diesen kann man ja auch schlecht als Argument dafür gebrauchen, dass Ostdeutsche angeblich in großer Zahl aus kulturellen Gründen näher bei Russland stehen, dass eben diesen Kulturen ihr Existenzrecht abspricht. Diese von dir verbreitete Argumentation lässt sich nur führen, wenn man, eben wie im von dir geposteten Text, ausdrücklich eine Affinität zur russischen Kultur unterstellt, aber keine zu anderen Völkern, die in der Sowjetunion und jetzt auch von Russland unterdrückt werden.

Aber genau so eine Affinität gab es meinen durchaus breit gestreuten Erfahrungen mit DDR-Bürgen sowie den offensichtlichen von großen Mehrheiten während der Wende bezogenen anti-Ostblock-Positionen nie, sondern sogar das knallharte Gegenteil davon. Man fühlte sich, zu recht, von Russland unterdrückt und, im Falle der älteren Generationen, zum Teil sogar ausgeplündert und hatte z.B. zu Ungarn gerade deswegen ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl gegen Russland.

Und zumindest rein von der medialen Berichterstattung her sieht es auch nicht so aus, als würde die gewisse Häufung von Pro-russischer Sentimentalität in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen-Ländern heute von einer Gruppe mit Altersschnitt 70 getragen werden, wie das zu erwarten wäre, wenn die Hintergründe Erfahrungen während eines langen Lebens in der DDR waren. Ganz im Gegenteil scheinen zu großen Teilen bis-zu-50 und sehr viele unter-40-Jährige ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein. Also Personen, die exakt 0 Jahre ihres erwachsenen Lebens in der DDR verbracht haben und nie selbstständig, wenn überhaupt, in die UdSSR gereist sein können, weil es die da schon nicht mehr gab.

Was dagegen ihn jedem einzelnen detailiierten Beispiel wie die Faust aufs Auge passt: Rechtsgerichte Nationalisten, wie sie im Osten etwas häufiger vorkommen als im Westen, die NATO, USA und vor allem EU schon lange als zu ihrem Feindbild erkoren haben, weil die die teutsche Kultur (linksgrün) versiffen. Die autokratische Staatsstrukturen forden. Die osteuropäischen Völkern teilweise generell die Kultur absprechen oder, in extremen Fällen, sogar deren Ausrottung forden. Dass diese Leute einem nationalistischen Autokraten, der sich im Krieg gegen NATO, USA und EU wähnt, der osteuropäischen Völkern ihre Kultur abspricht und kein Problem damit hat, diese massenhaft zu töten, anhimmeln stimmt. Aber das hat rein gar nichts mit Erfahrungen in der DDR zu tun.

Aber durchaus einiges mit der heutigen politischen Lage - wenn auch weniger auf Bundesebene.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bis 2015 (?) mag das gegolten haben, da habe ich mich nie näher mit der Sache beschäftigt. Aber seitdem kann so ohne weiteres nur noch das individuelle Vermögen eingeschränkt herangezogen werden (und ein Heimbewohner braucht sein Haus ja nicht mehr), die Angehörigen sind da bis zu einer für Durchschnittsverdiener vollkommen ausreichende Grenze geschützt.


Und wenn der Ehepartner da noch leben will im Haus? Oder Angehörige mit Erbanspruch da sind?


----------



## Lotto (6. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn der Ehepartner da noch leben will im Haus? Oder Angehörige mit Erbanspruch da sind?


Also zu Ersterem kann ich dir nix sagen (aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass es zum zweiten Fall keinen Unterschied macht, Vermögen ist nunmal Vermögen). Aber bei Letzterem: geerbt wird erst wenn die entsprechende Person das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Wenn bis dahin noch Vermögen da ist kann es vererbt werden, ansonsten eben nicht. Eine Immobilie zählt selbstverständlich zum Vermögen.
Aber normalerweise sind ältere Menschen auch nicht sehr viele Jahre in Pflegeheimen. Erst kommt ja der Pflegedienst der ab und zu aushilft und erst wenn die Person schon so kränklich ist, dass es nicht mehr geht geht es ins Heim. Soweit ich mal gelesen habe ist die durschnittliche "Verweildauer" da unter 2 Jahren. Da dürfte vom Hausverkauf noch ordentlich was zum erben übrig bleiben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aber bei Letzterem: geerbt wird erst wenn die entsprechende Person das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Wenn bis dahin noch Vermögen da ist kann es vererbt werden, ansonsten eben nicht. Eine Immobilie zählt selbstverständlich zum Vermögen.


Nicht aber wenn die immobilie rechtzeitig an den erben überschrieben wurde. Dann kann man sie evt. als altersvorsorge durch bekommen und die ist unantastbar.


Lotto schrieb:


> Soweit ich mal gelesen habe ist die durschnittliche "Verweildauer" da unter 2 Jahren.


Der durchschnitt ist immer eine lüge. Du kannst glück haben und dein alter herr nibbelt noch ab bevor er dort im bett liegt oder du hast pech und er wird mit gewalt noch 10 jahre am leben gehalten. Aber selbst bei 2 jahren... 24x4000€... heftig, selbst wenn man nur 1500 tragen muß.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... die Angehörigen sind da bis zu einer für Durchschnittsverdiener vollkommen ausreichende Grenze geschützt.


1500€ selbstbehalt... soweit ich weis. (quasi wie für unterhalt der kinder) Und dann macht vater staat auch nicht vor den direkten kindern halt. Wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, geht das bis zum 3. oder 4. verwandschaftsgrad. Man bezahlt also auch mal für jemanden, den man garnicht erst kennt.    (das sozialamt zahlt wirklich erst, wenn absolut niemand greifbar ist)


----------



## Tschetan (6. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bis 2015 (?) mag das gegolten haben, da habe ich mich nie näher mit der Sache beschäftigt. Aber seitdem kann so ohne weiteres nur noch das individuelle Vermögen eingeschränkt herangezogen werden (und ein Heimbewohner braucht sein Haus ja nicht mehr), die Angehörigen sind da bis zu einer für Durchschnittsverdiener vollkommen ausreichende Grenze geschützt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruyven, bitte zeige eine Zeile wo ich Russland gemeint haben soll ?
Für mich war es früher die SU, die alle Völker mit einschloß.


Nur als Beispiel für die eigene Kultur der einzelnen Völker. 
Ich sammelte früher Märchenbücher und hatte z,B. ukrainische, belorussische, russische Märchen, was ja eindeutig auf den Erhalt unterschiedlicher Kulturen hinweist.
Oder Dshamilja von Dshingis Aitmatow usw.
Ich war im Heimatmuseum in Taschkent, Achrabad und Duschanbe.
Sprache  und Kultur wurden gefördert und erhalten, aber ich lasse das jetzt.
Bei Interesse mach einen Thread auf, aber an solchen Diskussionen existiert  kein Interesse, weil ihr euer Urteil gefällt habt.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei Interesse mach einen Thread auf


Ja, bitte dies!

Sowjetische oder Russische Geschichte hat nun wirklich wenig mit der aktuellen Bundesregierung zu tun. 

Ein Bezug zu obigen Themen muss schon wirklich gut hergeleitet werden, ansonsten ist das hier offtopic


----------



## Tschetan (6. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja, bitte dies!
> 
> Sowjetische oder Russische Geschichte hat nun wirklich wenig mit der aktuellen Bundesregierung zu tun.
> 
> Ein Bezug zu obigen Themen muss schon wirklich gut hergeleitet werden, ansonsten ist das hier offtopic



Hatte leider einen Artikel verlinkt der unterschiedliche Auffassungen im Osten zur Russlandpolitik erklärte .
Man sollte nicht alles versuchen zu erklären.
Tut mir leid.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn der Ehepartner da noch leben will im Haus? Oder Angehörige mit Erbanspruch da sind?



Wenn man eine Pflegebedürftige Person nur noch als Erbquelle sieht, dann spar ich mir weitere moralische Beurteilungen.
Veranschlagung von gemeinsamen Vermögen bei Ehepartnern weiß ich gerade nicht - bei mir in der Familie stellte sich die Frage erst, als einer schon das Vermögen des anderen geerbt hatte. Bis dahin hat man sich gegenseitig gepflegt und für die externe Hilfe waren Pflegesatz und ein kleiner Teil der Rente ausreichend. (Um ehrlich zu sein war ein Teil der Familie angepisst als klar wurde, welche Lücken die Pflege zum Teil hatte und wieviel Geld da war)
Soweit ich auf die schnelle Feststellen kann, besteht Unterhaltspflicht gegenüber Ehegatten maximal zur Hälfte des eigenen Einkommens, wobei zuvor noch 1180 € Eigenbedarf bei getrennter Lebensweise abzuziehen sind (was in deinem Beispiel ja gegeben ist). D.h. wenn der Ehepartner 1500 € Rente bekommt, müsste er 160 € zur Pflege beisteuern. Vermögen scheint nicht pauschal geregelt zu sein, aber selbst genutztes Wohneigentum ist wie üblich komplett geschützt, solange es keine extremen Formen annimmt.






TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der durchschnitt ist immer eine lüge. Du kannst glück haben und dein alter herr nibbelt noch ab bevor er dort im bett liegt oder du hast pech und er wird mit gewalt noch 10 jahre am leben gehalten. Aber selbst bei 2 jahren... 24x4000€... heftig, selbst wenn man nur 1500 tragen muß.



10 Jahre auf Pflegestufe 5? Das ist wirklich sehr, sehr selten. Bei mir im Umfeld waren es 3 bis 12 Monate auf Stufe 4-5, davor <5 Jahre Jahre auf dem was heute Stufe 2-3 wäre zu Hause.
Aber selbst 1500 * 24 wäre nicht mehr als ein durchschnittlicher Neuwagen und wie gesagt: Freibeträge sind ansehnlich. Das heißt die volle Summe zahlen auch nur die, die sich typischerweise Neuwagen kaufen.



> 1500€ selbstbehalt... soweit ich weis. (quasi wie für unterhalt der kinder) Und dann macht vater staat auch nicht vor den direkten kindern halt. Wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, geht das bis zum 3. oder 4. verwandschaftsgrad. Man bezahlt also auch mal für jemanden, den man garnicht erst kennt.    (das sozialamt zahlt wirklich erst, wenn absolut niemand greifbar ist)



Es geht übrigens maximal bis in den 2. Grad (Enkel) und das auch nur in Ausnahmefällen.
Und pro Nase sind 100000 brutto/a frei. Das sollten dann wenigstens um die 4000 € Selbstbehalt netto sein. Und das afaik auch noch pro Nase, bei den im Schnnitt wenigstens zwei Kindern die aktuelle Pflegefälle meist haben muss dann also jemand mit 5000 € Monatseinkommen (zzgl. das seines Partners) 1000 € abgeben, wenn der Heimplatz so viel wie im ursprünglichen Beispiel kostet.









						Elternunterhalt: Wann müssen Kinder fürs Pflegeheim zahlen?
					

Wer bezahlt die Pflegeheimkosten für die Eltern? Wer muss wieviel Elternunterhalt zahlen? Schonvermögen erhöhen: so geht's.




					www.pflege-durch-angehoerige.de


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Pflegebedürftige Person nur noch als Erbquelle sieht, dann spar ich mir weitere moralische Beurteilungen.


Nur nicht. Aber der Anspruch besteht ja... egal ob pflegebedürftig oder nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Veranschlagung von gemeinsamen Vermögen bei Ehepartnern weiß ich gerade nicht - bei mir in der Familie stellte sich die Frage erst, als einer schon das Vermögen des anderen geerbt hatte. Bis dahin hat man sich gegenseitig gepflegt und für die externe Hilfe waren Pflegesatz und ein kleiner Teil der Rente ausreichend. (Um ehrlich zu sein war ein Teil der Familie angepisst als klar wurde, welche Lücken die Pflege zum Teil hatte und wieviel Geld da war)
> Soweit ich auf die schnelle Feststellen kann, besteht Unterhaltspflicht gegenüber Ehegatten maximal zur Hälfte des eigenen Einkommens, wobei zuvor noch 1180 € Eigenbedarf bei getrennter Lebensweise abzuziehen sind (was in deinem Beispiel ja gegeben ist). D.h. wenn der Ehepartner 1500 € Rente bekommt, müsste er 160 € zur Pflege beisteuern. Vermögen scheint nicht pauschal geregelt zu sein, aber selbst genutztes Wohneigentum ist wie üblich komplett geschützt, solange es keine extremen Formen annimmt.


Aber genau wissen tust du es anscheinend auch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur nicht. Aber der Anspruch besteht ja... egal ob pflegebedürftig oder nicht.


Nein tut er nicht.
Erbe gibt es erst wenn jemand tot ist, vorher gibt es kein Erbe und damit auch keinen Anspruch auf selbiges.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1544712790597836802

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Märchenstunde bei der Union.
Die ganze Schuld auf die Ampelparteien schieben.

Aber klammern wir mal wirklich die 16 Jahre aus, dann haben wir ein Problem mit teurerem Gas und Öl
wegen den Sanktionen gegen Russland welche die Union unterstützt bzw bei denen die Union im März sogar einen
sofortigen Gasboykott gefordert hat.
Ich würde als Abgeordneter sowas von Ordnungsrufe kassieren, aber ich würde aufstehen und diesen Typen wirklich fragen ob er den Arsch offen hat.
Den Grund für die Wirtschaftskrise unterstützen, aber dann der Regierung die Schuld daran geben.

Als Grund hab ich jetzt die Sanktionen gemeint weil ich nicht denke, dass Merz den HGM macht und der Ampel die Schuld am Krieg gibt.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nein tut er nicht.
> Erbe gibt es erst wenn jemand tot ist, vorher gibt es kein Erbe und damit auch keinen Anspruch auf selbiges.


Dann nenne es eben "erb*berechtigt*".


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann nenne es eben "erb*berechtigt*".


Wieder nein. Egal wie du es nennst, es gibt kein Anrecht der potenziellen Erben darauf dass jemand sein Vermögen nicht am Lebensende aufgebraucht hat.
Da Erbe eine der größten Quellen der sozialen Ungleichheit in Deutschland ist sehe ich das auch nicht als Nachteil.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wieder nein. Egal wie du es nennst, es gibt kein Anrecht der potenziellen Erben darauf dass jemand sein Vermögen nicht am Lebensende aufgebraucht hat.


Aber sie gehören zu einen gewissen Personenkreis der erbberechtigt ist.  


Olstyle schrieb:


> Da Erbe eine der größten Quellen der sozialen Ungleichheit in Deutschland ist sehe ich das auch nicht als Nachteil.


Wieso? Es gibt auch Normalverdiener welche sich Häuser durch harte Arbeit zusammengespart bzw abbezahlt haben.
Warum sollten die ihren Kindern nicht was weiter vererben dürfen?
Außerdem gibt es auch noch eine Erbschaftssteuer welche ja wieder der Allgemeinheit zu Gute kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weil es Leute ohne Eltern mit Haus erschwert selbst an ein Haus zu kommen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Normalverdiener welche sich Häuser durch harte Arbeit zusammengespart bzw abbezahlt haben.
> Warum sollten die ihren Kindern nicht was weiter vererben dürfen?


Dürfen sie grundsätzlich ja, aber wegen obiger Überlegung sehe ich keine große Not des potenziellen Erben darin dass das vielleicht doch nicht passiert.


RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es auch noch eine Erbschaftssteuer welche ja wieder der Allgemeinheit zu Gute kommt.


Lässt sich mit rechtzeitiger Schenkung+Nießbrauch problemlos umgehen. 
Das behebt übrigens auch deine Befürchtungen dass die Immobilie "aufgebraucht" werden muss.

Ich habe und werde weiter selbst von Erbe/Schenkung profitieren. Und natürlich ist das mehr als angenehm für mich, aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen das als berechtigte Forderung an meine Eltern und den Staat zu sehen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil es Leute ohne Eltern mit Haus erschwert selbst an ein Haus zu kommen.


Aber nicht direkt weil andere vererben. Sondern weil es allgemein schwer ist als Normalverdiener an ein eigenes Haus zu kommen. Heutzutage noch schwieriger weil die Immobilien und Grundstückpreise stark gestiegen sind.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe und werde weiter selbst von Erbe/Schenkung profitieren. Und natürlich ist das mehr als angenehm für mich, aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen das als berechtigte Forderung an meine Eltern und den Staat zu sehen.


Auch ich werde später wahrscheinlich ein Haus erben. Fordern tu ich das nicht aber ich bin juristisch die einzige Person die dafür in Frage kommt. (oder wenn ich eher sterbe mein Sohn) Das meinte ich damit.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juli 2022)

Wer bis zum Todesfall wartet, macht eh was falsch.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wer bis zum Todesfall wartet, macht eh was falsch.


Hatte Olstyle ja geschrieben mit der Schenkung.
Ich kenne auch welche die sich Häuser übertragen lassen haben.
Meine Eltern werde eh nicht beide zusammen sterben. Da warte ich auch nicht drauf.
Aber ich könnte sogar eher sterben und dann ist mein Sohn der nächste Erbe.
Das meinte ich damit.

Topic:



> Finanzminister Christian Lindner setzt den Rotstift an und plant offenbar drastische Kürzungen für Langzeitarbeitslose. Staatliche Förderungen, etwa der Lohnkostenzuschuss, soll demnach abgeschmolzen werden. Kritik folgt prompt.
> 
> Finanzminister Christian Lindner (FDP) plant offenbar eine drastische Kürzung bei Leistungen für Langzeitarbeitslose. Das berichtet der Spiegel unter Berufung auf den Haushaltsentwurf 2023. Konkret sollen für das kommende Jahr „Leistungen zur Eingliederung in Arbeit“ in der Grundsicherung für Arbeitsuchende von aktuell gut 4,8 Milliarden Euro auf 4,2 Milliarden Euro gekürzt werden – ein Minus von insgesamt 609 Millionen Euro.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Lindner will Leistungen für Langzeitarbeitslose drastisch kürzen

Unfassbar - gerade jetzt bei den Ärmsten der Armen den Rotstift anzusetzen.


----------



## Eckism (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte Olstyle ja geschrieben mit der Schenkung.
> Ich kenne auch welche die sich Häuser übertragen lassen haben.
> Meine Eltern werde eh nicht beide zusammen sterben. Da warte ich auch nicht drauf.
> Aber ich könnte sogar eher sterben und dann ist mein Sohn der nächste Erbe.
> Das meinte ich damit.


Dann lässt mans frühzeitig auf den jüngsten schreiben...wozu Zwischenschritte, die immer Geld kosten...


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann lässt mans frühzeitig auf den jüngsten schreiben...wozu Zwischenschritte, die immer Geld kosten...


Wir regeln das schon noch.  

Ansonsten waren wir glaube ich beim Gesundheitssystem und Pflegeberufen.
Oder dem anderen Thema welches ich verlinkt hatte.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir aber doch die frage, hat die menschheit aktuell nichts anderes zu tun? Wenn die leute demonstrieren können geht es ihnen eindeutig zu gut, ansonsten hätten sie keine zeit für sowas und müßten jeden tag zu sehen, wie sie ihren hintern richtung wand bekommen.


Das Demonstrationsrecht ist ein gutes und wichtiges Recht. Nur so kann man Druck auf die "da oben" ausüben.
Ich bin schon gespannt wann in Deutschland richtig auf die Straße gegangen wird wegen wachsender Armut und anderen Mißständen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Was sollen er sagen?









						Russlands Gaslieferstopp: Verband warnt vor Wirtschaftseinbruch um 12,7 Prozent
					

Würde ein vollständiges sofortiges Ende russischer Gaslieferungen Deutschland härter treffen als gedacht? Darauf deutet eine Studie im Auftrag einer Wirtschaftsvereinigung hin, die besonders zwei Branchen unter Druck sieht.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Poulton (7. Juli 2022)

Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie: Im Zuge diverser Entwicklungen in der arabischen Welt, hatte man sich in den 70er Jahren u.a. die SU gesucht, um nicht so einseitig abhängig zu sein. Was ist daraus, insbesondere durch Gasgerd und Nachfolger geworden? Eine massive Abhängigkeit von russischem Gas.
Man möchte fast den Satz gebrauchen, dass sich Geschichte immer zweimal wiederholt. Das erste mal als Tragödie, das zweite mal als Farce.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eine massive Abhängigkeit von russischem Gas.


Das Problem ist die Abhängigkeit vom Gas generell, wenn der Weltmarktpreis steigt können wir auch zwischen 100 Lieferanten wählen und zahlen trotzdem eine Menge.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2022)

Lindners glamouröse Hochzeit ist das falsche Signal
					

Jeder darf feiern wie er will. Auch Politiker. Doch über ihre Außenwirkung sollten sie sich schon Gedanken machen. Ein Zwischenruf.




					m.tagesspiegel.de
				




Läuft bei dem...


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Abhängigkeit vom Gas generell, wenn der Weltmarktpreis steigt können wir auch zwischen 100 Lieferanten wählen und zahlen trotzdem eine Menge.


Wichtig ist das man überhaupt erstmal genügend Gas bekommt.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Läuft bei dem...


Und bei Langzeitarbeitslosen Kürzungen vornehmen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

Interessant wie die ganze Sache um Ferda Ataman als Diskriminierungsbeauftragte abgeht und vor allem wie die
Union gegen sie hatet, sie sei eine Rassistin.
Naja nachdem sie 5 Jahre für einen CDU Minister Reden geschrieben hat wäre es peinlich für die Union wenn es so wäre.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2022)

Von Ferda Ataman gibt es eine ca. 20 min. Präsentation über Integrationspolitik aus der Nürnberger Integrationskonferenz im Jahre 2018. Im letzten Drittel, also ab der 14 min. gibt sie paar Lösungsvorschläge, wie strukturell mit Integration und Antirassismusarbeit (das geht für sie Hand in Hand) umgegangen werden soll. Das was die Frau sagt, hat Hand und Fuß.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itpyyjJnl4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist zwar vier Jahre alt, daher weiß ich nicht inwieweit sich das mit ihrer aktuellen Sicht deckt.


----------



## Tschetan (8. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wichtig ist das man überhaupt erstmal genügend Gas bekommt.


Deshalb ist ja diese ganze Sanktionssache Unsinn und schadet uns massiv.  Je weniger Gas wir von den Russen kaufen, umso knapper wird das Flüssiggas und damit teurer. Im Moment kaufen wir anderen Ländern das Gas weg, weil wir uns das leisten können und Asien teilweise weniger benötigt, da noch die Coronafolgen wirken.
Das wird sich ändern.
Japan ist jetzt scheinbar auf Sachalin aus den Gasfirmen raus, was ein Defizit von 10% seines gelieferten Gases ausmacht.
Alles in allem, werden die Preise sehr weiter massiv steigen, auch durch Streik in Norwegen, Brand einer Flüssiggasanlage in den USA. 
Statt vorher rund 300 Dollarm bezahlt man 1800+.
Das bringt Kalkulationen in vielen Bereichen unserer Wittschaft massiv in Schräglage und macht die Produktion unrentabel. 
Von warmen Wohnungen ganz zu schweigen.

Der Ernst von den Linken, hat das ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## JePe (8. Juli 2022)

... hast Du einen Defekt? Gas wird nicht sanktioniert - Russland verringert die Liefermengen. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen oder einfach nur nicht auf Deiner rhetorischen Linie?!


----------



## Tschetan (8. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> ... hast Du einen Defekt? Gas wird nicht sanktioniert - Russland verringert die Liefermengen. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen oder einfach nur nicht auf Deiner rhetorischen Linie?!


Vielleicht den Fehler bei dir suchen?
Sanktionen Bankensektor  zum Beispiel. Die berühmte Turbine in Kanada und NS2.
Ist eben keine "Einbahnstrasse" und wer angenommen hat es gibt keine Gegensanktionen,  ist naiv.
Waren für Rubel ist eine davon.
Bisher scheinen wir die Notleidenden zu sein?
Während der Euro einen Tiefststand erreicht hat, wird der Rubel immer wertvoller.









						Euro-Crash vor der Tür? Das gilt es zu beachten!
					

Kommt nach dem Krypto-, Tech- und Aktiencrash nun auch ein Euro-Crash? Das wären die unmittelbaren Folgen!




					www.fool.de
				












						Russischer Rubel ist die stärkste Währung in 2022 - wie das sein kann
					

Der russische Rubel wertet enorm auf und ist inzwischen die weltweit stärkste Währung im Jahr 2022. Es gibt mehrere Gründe.



					finanzmarktwelt.de
				




Ich habe echt Bedenken für den Herbst und an die Jahresabrechnung Energie möchte ich nicht einmal denken.
Wie sollen normale Leute das alles stemmen können?


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen normale Leute das alles stemmen können?



Die Frage stellt sich garnicht, man ist sich einig das man das nicht kann.


----------



## JePe (8. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sanktionen Bankensektor  zum Beispiel. Die berühmte Turbine in Kanada und NS2.
> Ist eben keine "Einbahnstrasse" und wer angenommen hat es gibt keine Gegensanktionen,  ist naiv.



Die "beruehmte Turbine" ist Teil der russischen Maerchenstunde und Nord Stream 2 war nie in Betrieb. Das Du nur einen Satz weiter selbst von "Gegensanktionen" sprichst, entlarvt den restlichen Beitrag als Geschwaetz.  Was ist denn Dein Angebot? Dem Faschisten im Kreml in den braunen A*sch kriechen und auf die Ukraine s*heissen? Bei billigender Inkaufnahme, dass mit dem Geld, fuer das wir uns weiter billiges Gas kaufen, der naechste Angriffskrieg bezahlt wird? Raunst Du jetzt gleich wieder mit tragender Stimme etwas von "Minsk 2" - dem Abkommen, das die russische Annexion der Krim implizit anerkannt hat und, Fun Fact, zuerst von Russland selbst gebrochen wurde? Schlaegst Du ernsthaft ein "Minsk 3" vor, damit Wladimir der Furchtbare wieder ein paar Jahre Zeit hat, seine Gelaendegewinne zu konsolidieren und seine Truppen fuer das naechste Scharmuetzel aufzupaeppeln?

Entweder bist Du naiv oder dumm. Auf jeden Fall bist Du ein Kremllautsprecher.

Ach Ja:



Tschetan schrieb:


> Während der Euro einen Tiefststand erreicht hat, wird der Rubel immer wertvoller.



Aktuell (8. Juli, 18 Uhr) gibt´s fuer einen EURO ~ 62 Rubel.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Euro-Crash vor der Tür? Das gilt es zu beachten!
> 
> 
> Kommt nach dem Krypto-, Tech- und Aktiencrash nun auch ein Euro-Crash? Das wären die unmittelbaren Folgen!
> ...



Leider haelt der "Artikel" (Anmerkung: einer Webseite mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht) nicht her, was die dramatische Ueberschrift verspricht. Statt zwingender Indikatoren eines kommenden "Euro-Crashs" gibt es ein paar Konjunktive und das ansatzweise peinliche Betteln darum, doch bitte irgendetwas anzuklicken. Zum Beispiel einen Affiliate-Link fuer ein Voodoo-Geraet, das auf fabelhafte Weise den Stromverbrauch um 90 Prozent senken kann.

Aus dem Impressum der anderen Quaeker-Seite:

"Als Amazon-Partner verdient die Know How Pool GmbH (finanzmarktwelt.de) an qualifizierten Verkaeufen."

Yeah. Haette ich je Zweifel an der Kompetenz und Seriositaet der Seite gehabt - jetzt waaren sie dahingeschmolzen wie Himbeereis in der Fruehlingssonne.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe echt Bedenken für den Herbst und an die Jahresabrechnung Energie möchte ich nicht einmal denken.
> Wie sollen normale Leute das alles stemmen können?



Normale Ukrainer haben im Moment echt Bedenken, ob sie durch die Nacht kommen. Russen, Bomben und so.

Aber gut, Was jucken die Dich. Koennen ja kapitulieren, dann ist Frieden. Am Ende bist Du bekloppt genug, dass sogar zu glauben.


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2022)

Wenn Deutschland weniger insklusiv als Pakistan ist: 









						Pakistan führt erste Trans-Quote ein
					

Im muslimisch-konservativen Land sind queere Menschen oft starker Diskriminierung ausgesetzt. Eine Provinz unternimmt dagegen nun einen ersten Schritt.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Eine Quote und gezielte Förderung queerer Person im öffentlichen DIenst ist überfällig.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Quote und gezielte Förderung queerer Person im öffentlichen DIenst ist überfällig.



Aus welchem Grund sollte man das machen ?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte man das machen ?


Damit natürlich kleine Idiologenhampelmänchen, denen es nur fadenscheinig um mehr Gleichberechtigung und Gerechtigkeit geht, im Internet die nächsten Forderungen aus den Fingern saugen und auf die digitale Tischplatte hauen können.


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte man das machen ?


Um die Representation queerer Menschen in der staatlichen Exekutive zu stärken.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Jetzt kommen wieder die ganz wichtigen Probleme zum vorscheinen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Um die Representation queerer Menschen in der staatlichen Exekutive zu stärken.


Sehr kommisch, also ich kenne aus dem Freundeskreis meines Onkels gleich 4 queere Menschen die im staatlichen Dienst beschäftigt sind, oder in Firmen arbeiten die ehemals staatlich waren (Post, z.B.) und dort angefangen haben als es noch staatliche Unternehmen waren, auch ohne Quote.

Aber hey, geht es nach gewissen permanent krächzenden "Seemöwen" hier, ist man halt erst glücklich wenn diese Personen im öffentlichen Dienst alle ein gut leserlich angebrachtes Schild tragen, auf dem steht "ich bin Quoten-queer und habe sexuelle Orientierung X", weil alles andere wäre ja Diskriminierung...


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2022)

Absolut die gender identitiy ist ein wichtiger Teil jedes Menschen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber hey, geht es nach gewissen permanent krächzenden "Seemöwen" hier, ist man halt erst glücklich wenn diese Personen im öffentlichen Dienst alle ein gut leserlich angebrachtes Schild tragen, auf dem steht "ich bin Quoten-queer und habe sexuelle Orientierung X", weil alles andere wäre ja Diskriminierung...


Ja das muß natürlich wenn es nach Seahawk geht an die große Glocke gehängt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Absolut die gender identitiy ist ein wichtiger Teil jedes Menschen.


Mit Sicherheit, kenne ich ja auch nicht anders, wenn mal neue Personen im privaten Rahmen bei meinem Onkel dabei sind, ist das erste und wichtigste Thema natürlich welche sexuelle Orientierung der andere hat. 

Personen wie Du sind es die für die Normalität und Akzeptanz queerer Menschen heute wirklich das größte Problem sind, nicht die noch paar ewig Gestrigen, die aus vergleichbaren idiologischen Gehirnfürzen, wie deinesgleichen, diese Menschen ablehnen und deshalb diskriminieren!


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Juli 2022)

Ja und ein paar Jahren ist das dann wie mit dem Rassismus das plötzlich, Hinweise auf Kulturen und Lebensarten Rassismus sind. "Was erwähnst du das ich queer bin oder warum stellst du mich ein weil ich queer bin!". 

Knopf an und aus,  je nachdem welchen verbalen Kontrollmechanisums ich brauch, um mein gegenüber eine Feindlichkeit mir gegenüber zu unterstellen. Man kann es ja nicht einfach laufen lassen und alles wäre ok es muss immer thematisiert werden.


----------



## seahawk (8. Juli 2022)

So etwas können nur cis-normative Personen ohne Migrationserfahrung schreiben.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> So etwas können nur cis-normative Personen ohne Migrationserfahrung schreiben.


Andere / abweichende Meinungen einfach mal direkt als cis-normativ einordnen, halt alle keine Ahnung, außer die meine, so kennt man Personen wie dich.
Abweichende Erfahrungen und Meinungen zur bubble unerwünscht.

Aber halt auch schön wie du andere Personen, ohne es wissen zu können, einfach direkt als cis-normativ kategorisierst.
Bist halt wirklich eine absolut arme Person, bei der die "bunte Einstellung" eben nur Fassade ist...


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

Wie ihr auch immer wieder auf Getrolle eingeht...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie ihr auch immer wieder auf Getrolle eingeht...


Jedes Forum sollte einen haben, wenn du ihn nicht fütterst verhungert er halt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2022)

Alter Schwede was für ne Debatte hier...
Und ich lese derweil, dass die Nebenkosten kommendes Jahr bei einem 4 Personen Haushalt höchstwahrscheinlich sich auf ca. 5000€(!!!) betragen werden.
Wenn sich die Gesellschaft tatsächlich schon wegen der Gender-Frage die Köpfe einhaut, sehe ich bei den drohenden sozialen Problemen in Zukunft schwarz.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Gesellschaft tatsächlich schon wegen der Gender-Frage die Köpfe einhaut, sehe ich bei den drohenden sozialen Problemen in Zukunft schwarz.


Ganz einfach und ich wiederhole mich: weil es wichtigere Probleme gibt. U.a. die welche du angesprochen hast.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Absolut die gender identitiy ist ein wichtiger Teil jedes Menschen.


Das Klassenbewusstsein ist auch weiterhin ungenügend.









						Klassismus - Die verachtete Unterschicht
					

Es liegt nicht nur am Geld: Wer zur Unterschicht gehört, trägt in den Augen anderer oft die falsche Kleidung, spricht falsch und benimmt sich falsch. Klassismus wird diese kulturelle Ausgrenzung genannt, die sozialen Aufstieg fast unmöglich macht.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Klassenbewusstsein ist auch weiterhin mangelhaft.


Und die dadurch entstehenden Benachteiligungen betreffen weitaus mehr Menschen und das über Generationen hinweg schon.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Leider werden wohl bald noch viel mehr Menschen zur "Unterschicht" gehören.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie ihr auch immer wieder auf Getrolle eingeht...


Ihm kommt die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit wie dir zuteil.


----------



## Tschetan (9. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Die "beruehmte Turbine" ist Teil der russischen Maerchenstunde und Nord Stream 2 war nie in Betrieb. Das Du nur einen Satz weiter selbst von "Gegensanktionen" sprichst, entlarvt den restlichen Beitrag als Geschwaetz.  Was ist denn Dein Angebot? Dem Faschisten im Kreml in den braunen A*sch kriechen und auf die Ukraine s*heissen? Bei billigender Inkaufnahme, dass mit dem Geld, fuer das wir uns weiter billiges Gas kaufen, der naechste Angriffskrieg bezahlt wird? Raunst Du jetzt gleich wieder mit tragender Stimme etwas von "Minsk 2" - dem Abkommen, das die russische Annexion der Krim implizit anerkannt hat und, Fun Fact, zuerst von Russland selbst gebrochen wurde? Schlaegst Du ernsthaft ein "Minsk 3" vor, damit Wladimir der Furchtbare wieder ein paar Jahre Zeit hat, seine Gelaendegewinne zu konsolidieren und seine Truppen fuer das naechste Scharmuetzel aufzupaeppeln?
> 
> Entweder bist Du naiv oder dumm. Auf jeden Fall bist Du ein Kremllautsprecher.
> 
> ...



Oach, mal sehen wie stramm du im Herbst noch dabei bist?

Die berühmte Turbine soll jetzt übrigens eingeflogen werden.








						Kreml: Bei Rückkehr von Turbine wieder mehr Gas für Europa
					

Russland will im Fall einer Rückkehr seiner reparierten Gasturbine aus Kanada die Energielieferungen durch die gedrosselte Ostseepipeline Nord Stream 1 wieder...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Warum nicht gleich so?

NS2 ist Betriebsbereit und könnte genutzt werden. Übrigens kaufen wir jetzt wesentlich teureres Gas für Rubel, was diesen weiter stärkt und uns schwächt. 
Raunen muß ich auch nicht, weil am Ende eine Lösung gefunden wird und ich dir leider keine erschöpfend Antwort auf deine Unwissenheit geben darf.

Leider ist mit solchen Menschen wie dir eine sachliche Diskussion nicht möglich und du profilierst dich im postulieren von Meinungen und Parolen, ohne jeden Gehalt. 
Fakt ist, das unsere Politik nichts ändern konnte und wir an den Folgen stark zu kämpfen haben.
Schon aufgefallen das Bauzinsen stark gestiegen sind, neben den Preisen für Material?
Auch werden steigende Zinsen, unseren Südländischen EU Mitgliedern starke Probleme bereiten, die gerade so vor den Kollaps waren.




__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				



Gute Perspektive. 

Egal was der Link verkaufen will, der Kurs steht und das,obwohl die Russen versuchen ihren Rubel zu schwächen, um ihn bei rund 75 zu platzieren .

Leider darf ich nichts zu den Ukrainern schreiben. 

Nur eine Frage. 
Würdest du deine Wirtschaft ruinieren und damit jeden Handlungsspielraum für später, wenn deine Handlungen dir selber schaden und keine Resultate zeigen?

Ich glaube du weißt nicht was da auf uns zukommen kann?








						Energiekrise: Parlament gibt Bund freie Hand für Gas-Schutzschirm und Uniper-Rettung – Scholz: „Können nicht alle Preise runtersubventionieren“
					

Die nun gebilligten Instrumente umfassen auch das Heranziehen von Kohlekraftwerken um Gaskraftwerke zu ersetzen. Uniper könnte nach dem Vorbild der Lufthansa gerettet werden.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				





seahawk schrieb:


> So etwas können nur cis-normative Personen ohne Migrationserfahrung schreiben.



Ich weiß nicht mal was das ist...


seahawk schrieb:


> Um die Representation queerer Menschen in der staatlichen Exekutive zu stärken.



Welchen Anteil hat die Qualifikation? Gibt es genug Kandida......?  ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht direkt weil andere vererben. Sondern weil es allgemein schwer ist als Normalverdiener an ein eigenes Haus zu kommen. Heutzutage noch schwieriger weil die Immobilien und Grundstückpreise stark gestiegen sind.



Kein Wunder, oder, wenn die die schon ein Haus haben selbst unter wiedrigsten Umständen nicht gezwungen sind, dies zu verkaufen, während die, die kein Haus haben, von sämtlichen ihrer Werte was abgegeben müssen. (Angefangen von den Mietkosten, die auch einen Gewinn für einen Immobilienbesitzer enthalten, über geringere Freibeträge, wenn man z.B. in ALGII rutscht und sein in Aktien oder Edelmetall gesichertes Vermögen veräußern muss, während der, bei dem es für Beton reichte, alles behalten darf, bis hin zum Erbe in Form von z.B. Barvermögen, dass zum Zeitpunkt des Erbens wegen Inflation 20% weniger wert ist als zum Zeitpunkt der Erarbeitung, während ein Erbe in Form von "Haus" im gleichen Zeitraum 50% an Wert zugelegt hat.)

Wie Olstyle schon sagte: Erbe ist (neben fehlender Bildungsgerechtigkeit und Klüngelei bei der Vergabe hochrangiger Jobs) einer der wichtigsten Gründe für soziale Ungleichheit. Immobilien sind dabei nur ein Aspekt von vielen, aber ein weit verbreiteter.


Topic:



Quelle: Lindner will Leistungen für Langzeitarbeitslose drastisch kürzen

Unfassbar - gerade jetzt bei den Ärmsten der Armen den Rotstift anzusetzen.
[/QUOTE]

Wenn er wirklich nur den Lohnkostenzuschuss streicht, trifft das erstmal Firmen statt der Ärmsten selbst. Wurde die Wirksamkeit dieser Maßnahme eigentlich mal evaluiert?




Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht den Fehler bei dir suchen?
> Sanktionen Bankensektor  zum Beispiel.



Haben ausdrücklich Ausnahmen für den Öl- und Gassektor, wie hier schon mehrfach gepostet wurde und das deinen anderen Kommentaren nach auch in Threads, die du mitliest. Also wieso verbreitest du hier Lügen?
Mir eigentlich auch egal, soll sich die Moderation drum kümmern...




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und die dadurch entstehenden Benachteiligungen betreffen weitaus mehr Menschen und das über Generationen hinweg schon.



Und das sogar wenn sie nicht jedem auf der Straße den eigenen Status ins Gesicht schreien.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er wirklich nur den Lohnkostenzuschuss streicht, trifft das erstmal Firmen statt der Ärmsten selbst.


Sind das nicht staatliche Maßnahmen damit Arbeitslose beschäftigt werden? Dann würden die Stellen ja wieder wegfallen. Und es würde  sie schon betreffen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wurde die Wirksamkeit dieser Maßnahme eigentlich mal evaluiert?


Das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

Der Lidner soll mal bei seiner Hochzeit kürzer treten, der wird wahrscheinlich wieder anfangen zu heulen wie ein 6 jähriger wenn man ihn drauf anspricht.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Klassenbewusstsein ist auch weiterhin ungenügend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein ebenso wichtiges Problem, der klassenlose Gesellschaft muss ein Ziel sein.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein ebenso wichtiges Problem, der klassenlose Gesellschaft muss ein Ziel sein.


Und wie soll das deiner Meinung nach gehen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

Dafür müsste erstmal eine Schulreform geschehen, vor allem die Abschaffung des "Schulklassismus" in Form von Haupt-, Realschule und Gymnasium.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dafür müsste erstmal eine Schulreform geschehen, vor allem die Abschaffung des "Schulklassismus" in Form von Haupt-, Realschule und Gymnasium.


Gibt es doch als Gesamtschulen.

Und zur klassenlosen Gesellschaft (welche ich für eine Utopie halte): dann müssten alle das gleiche verdienen.
Was natürlich gar nicht geht. Weil es viele unterschiedliche Berufe mit unterschiedlichen Qualifikationen gibt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es doch als Gesamtschulen.


Ja, aber auch nicht flächendeckend. Es müsste nur Gesamtschulen geben, genauso wie in anderen Ländern auch.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und zur klassenlosen Gesellschaft (welche ich für eine Utopie halte): dann müssten alle das gleiche verdienen.


Ja, deine Vorstellung ist utopisch und wäre ja auch ein anderes Extrem. Die Löhne müssen nicht gleich sein aber auch nicht so hoch zueinander abweichen, wie es jetzt ist. Es gibt halt eine zu extreme Ungleichverteilung. Die gesellschaftliche Mitte müsste ausgeweitet und gestärkt werden und nicht aufgebrochen und zu einem Loch werden, aus dem man nur schwer wieder rauskommt, sodass die Schere immer weiter auseinander geht.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, deine Vorstellung ist utopisch und wäre ja auch ein anderes Extrem.


Das ist nicht meine Vorstellung . Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, wie es denn sein müsste, wenn man es konsequent zu Ende denkt. Und soviel ich weiß ist das auch eine Idee des Kommunismus.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Löhne müssen nicht gleich sein aber auch nicht so hoch zueinander abweichen, wie es jetzt ist. Es gibt halt eine zu extreme Ungleichverteilung. Die gesellschaftliche Mitte müsste ausgeweitet und gestärkt werden und nicht aufgebrochen und zu einem Loch werden, aus dem man nur schwer wieder rauskommt, sodass die Schere immer weiter auseinander geht.


Das wird man im Kapitalismus mit freier Marktwirtschaft nicht hinbekommen.

Es gibt da die Idee mit dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen. Damit könnte man nach unten hin abfedern.
Aber das ist realistisch gesehen auch nicht umsetzbar. Zu hohe Kosten.
Vor allem gerade jetzt in Krisenzeiten, wo wir ernsthafte Probleme haben und der Staat viel mehr ausgeben muß als er eigentlich will.

Ich sage auch nicht das solche Ideen oder Ideale schlecht sind. Nur stelle ich in Frage wie sie realistisch umgesetzt werden können?


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist nicht meine Vorstellung . Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, wie es denn sein müsste, wenn man es konsequent zu Ende denkt. Und soviel ich weiß ist das auch eine Idee des Kommunismus.
> 
> 
> Das wird man im Kapitalismus mit freier Marktwirtschaft nicht hinbekommen.
> ...


Ich glaube die ganze Geschichte nicht, von zu hohe Kosten. Sorry klingt vielleicht wie VT, aber ich denke, dass die Nutznießer dieses Systems und deren Lobbys einfach nichts daran ändern wollen, weil es für sie ein Nachteil wäre; hieße ja im Umkehrschluss, dass sie mehr "verzichten" müssten.
Das Sozialsystem vegetiert dahin, weil es angeblich kein Geld gibt,  aber urplötzlich hat man Milliarden, die man für das Militär in andere Länder sendet..
Ich fühle mich von unserer Politik von vorne bis hinten nur verarrscht.

Aber Hauptsache 300 Euro einmalig auszahlen, damit wir schön die Fresse halten, während wir die Krümel kauen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich von unserer Politik von vorne bis hinten nur verarrscht.



Nicht zu vergessen das der Bundeskanzler in Ex Cum Skandal mit drin steckt und es einfach egal ist. Leute die plagieren trotzdem Bürgermeister sind usw. Manche Menschen bleiben immer gleicher als gleich.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache 300 Euro einmalig auszahlen, damit wir schön die Fresse halten, während wir die Krümel kauen.


Da wird noch viel mehr dazu kommen. Wenn der Winter vor der Tür steht und das Gas sehr knapp wird.
Und wenn die Inflation weiter steigt.

Ansonsten bin ich ja auch bei dir. Es ist eine Umverteilungssache. Das ist die Ungerechtigkeit des Kapitalismus.
Aber so schnell wird sich wohl nichts daran ändern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da wird noch viel mehr dazu kommen. Wenn der Winter vor der Tür steht und das Gas sehr knapp wird.
> Und wenn die Inflation weiter steigt.


Du meinst, dass es mehr Hilfspakete vom Staat geben wird? 

Na dann hoffentlich besser, als wie die "Hilfe" mit unserem Benzin/Diesel, der immer noch fast 2€/L kostet...


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass es mehr Hilfspakete vom Staat geben wird?


Die wird und muß es definitiv geben. Wie sollen denn die ALG - und Grundsicherungsempfänger die steigenden Kosten alle noch bezahlen?
Auch Niedriglohnempfänger werden wohl zunehmend Hilfen vom Staat in Anspruch nehmen müssen.

Naja, Banken wurden auch für 500 Milliarden gerettet. Jetzt geht es um die Existenzen der Menschen.


----------



## Tschetan (9. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben ausdrücklich Ausnahmen für den Öl- und Gassektor, wie hier schon mehrfach gepostet wurde und das deinen anderen Kommentaren nach auch in Threads, die du mitliest. Also wieso verbreitest du hier Lügen?
> Mir eigentlich auch egal, soll sich die Moderation drum kümmern...



Wir haben rund 11000 Sanktionen, die fast jeden Bereich treffen. Dazu gehört zB auch technische Ausstattungen von Pipelines. Wenn, wie bei der Turbine diese zum Tragen kommen, hat das Auswirkungen.
Es gibt Länder wie Polen und die Balten, oder Bulgarien, die kein Gas für Rubel kaufen und teilweise durch uns noch versorgt wurden.



			https://www.focus.de/finanzen/erdgas-aus-russland-gasstopp-warum-deutschland-fuer-polen-jetzt-zum-gas-vermittler-wird_id_90365652.html
		


Deshalb sind unsere Lager  noch etwas leerer.
Nach deiner Lesart, sollten die Preise wesentlich niedriger sein?

https://taz.de/Energie-Embargo-gegen-Russland/!5862007/ sogar die Taz lügt?!

Frankreich wollte auch nicht in Rubel zahlen und bekam dann kein Gas mehr. Übrigens war die Forderung nach Rubel, dem einfrieren von Vermögenswerten , also Sanktionen , geschuldet.
Hätte nämlich zur Folge gehabt das der Russe Gas liefert,  aber sein Geld nicht erhält.
Wer macht das?

Lass also das getöne von " Lügen".
Frechheit.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Na dann hoffentlich besser, als wie die "Hilfe" mit unserem Benzin/Diesel, der immer noch fast 2€/L kostet...


Also hier war E10 gestern bei 1,71€. Also ziemlich genau der Preis vor der Steuersenkung abzüglich selbiger.


----------



## Tschetan (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie soll das deiner Meinung nach gehen?


Indem sich langfristig das Bewusstsein ändert. Ich vergleiche das immer mit dem Umweltbewusstsein, das früher auch nicht existierte.
Heute gibt es viel mehr Diskussionen über Gerechtere Verteilung der Reichtümer und das schließt auch ärmere
Regionen ein, so das ich die Hoffnung habe das sich da mal was ändern könnte.
Für einige Schichten schließt das natürlich Verzicht mit ein, aber das bedeutet keine Armut.

Nur ein Beispiel aus dem Osten. Da wollten viele überhaupt kein Haus, weil, es nur Arbeit machte und eine Wohnung vielfach bequemer war.
Es bestand keine Notwendigkeit dazu.
Heute sind Häuser oft eine notwendige Geldanlage und Sicherheite für das Alter, aber mit massiven Auswirkungen auf die Ökologie . 
Es geht nicht um Ostalgie,  aber dort bietet sich einiges an für Vergleiche und Perspektiven.
Übrigens hatte mein Schwiegervater mit zwei Doktertiteln, kurz vor dem Professor, kein Problem damit, nicht wesentlich mehr, als ein Handwerker zu verdienen,  weil er seine Tätigkeit an sich liebte.
Das meine ich auch mit " Bewusstsein".
Ideologie und Dogmatismus schließen ich aus.

Heute sind gewaltige Unterschiede normal und die Frage, wieviel Einkommen und Gewinne sind ok, wird mit dem Hinweis auf eine " Neiddebatte " zur Seite gewischt.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte mein Schwiegervater mit zwei Doktertiteln, kurz vor dem Professor, kein Problem damit, nicht wesentlich mehr, als ein Handwerker zu verdienen,


Eher schlechte Beispiel weil das Heute immer noch der Fall ist. Selbst wenn die Professur dann da ist liegt das Einkommen nicht extrem über dem eines selbständigen Handwerksmeisters.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es doch als Gesamtschulen.
> 
> Und zur klassenlosen Gesellschaft (welche ich für eine Utopie halte): dann müssten alle das gleiche verdienen.
> Was natürlich gar nicht geht. Weil es viele unterschiedliche Berufe mit unterschiedlichen Qualifikationen gibt.


Und wäre das schlimm? Dafür sind die gut bezahlten Jobs ja meist auch angenehmer und befriedigender. 

Aber warum alle gleich, sagen wir eine Range von 1-4 - also niemand verdient mehr als das Viefache dessen, was der mit dem geringsten Einkommen verdient. Und bevor Du sagst, dass das unmöglich ist - das ist im TVÖD so.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Aber warum alle gleich, sagen wir eine Range von 1-4 - also niemand verdient mehr als das Viefache dessen, was der mit dem geringsten Einkommen verdient. Und bevor Du sagst, dass das unmöglich ist - das ist im TVÖD so.


Und dann meinst du gibt es keine Klassen mehr?


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2022)

Wenn man die Produktionsmittel und den Boden vergemeinschaftet, dann nur noch im geringen Maße.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Na dann hoffentlich besser, als wie die "Hilfe" mit unserem Benzin/Diesel, der immer noch fast 2€/L kostet...


Das ist eigentlich ein angemessener Preis


----------



## Tschetan (9. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eher schlechte Beispiel weil das Heute immer noch der Fall ist. Selbst wenn die Professur dann da ist liegt das Einkommen nicht extrem über dem eines selbständigen Handwerksmeisters.


Du darfst aber Nebentätigkeiten , Vorträge usw nicht vergessen.
Er hatte nach der Wende 200 DM pro Stunde bei der BW Akademie zB verdient. Das ist heute nicht anders und Honorare sind da noch wesentlich höher.

Wobei auch nicht alle selbstständigen Handwerksmeister hohe Einkommen haben. Kann ich dir versichern.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann meinst du gibt es keine Klassen mehr?


Zuerst sollten die Leute wieder ein " Klassenbewusstsein" entwickeln.
Ohne das und eine gewisse " ideologische Bildung" , wird es wenig Entwicklung geben.

Wobei das schwer ist, weil diese Mechaniken schon sehr alt, erfolgreich und ständig weiterentwickelt und verbessert werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ustF8gzxKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


   witzig ist es schon in seiner naiven Art und davon gab es sehr viele, die vor jedem Kinofilm liefen. So änderte sich dann die Haltung der Menschen.

Wer kennt heute noch das Ahlener Programm ?








						Ahlener Programm – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ein angemessener Preis


Also waren vorherige Preise um 1,30-1,50 € alle unangemessen?

Ich glaube nicht, dass da was verschenkt wurde und die großen Konzerne dadurch ausgebeutet waren.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und wäre das schlimm? Dafür sind die gut bezahlten Jobs ja meist auch angenehmer und befriedigender.


Oh ja, die Arbeit so eine Chirurgen in einer Klinik ist sicherlich so ungemein "angenehm", wenn die Hütte mal wieder z.B. nach einem großen Verkehrsunfall brennt.
So sehr, da würde er seine Arbeit dann sicherlich unfassbar gerne für einen vereinheitlichten Verdienst machen, weil die Verwaltungsangestellte im gleichen Krankenhaus ja z.B. auch die selbe Verantwortung (für Menschenleben) und physische und psychische Belastung tägt, wie der Chirurg... 

"Befriedigend" mag seine Arbeit dabei vielleicht noch sein, wobei das immer eine sehr individuelle Geschichte ist, ob jemand etwas als befriedigend empfindet, oder nicht.



seahawk schrieb:


> Aber warum alle gleich, sagen wir eine Range von 1-4 - also niemand verdient mehr als das Viefache dessen, was der mit dem geringsten Einkommen verdient. Und bevor Du sagst, dass das unmöglich ist - das ist im TVÖD so.


Da will ich vom grundsätzlichen Punkt her nicht mal wiedersprechen, das die Verdienstspanne teilweise absurde Züge annimmt, wenn z.B. der CEOs in einem Konzern, das hundertfache, bis tausendfache und mehr verdient, als der nächste Mitarbeiter mit dem höchsten Gehalt im Unternehmen.
Man im gleichen Atemzug aber dann auch das Gehalt von z .B. Reinigungskräften im Unternehmen auf so lächerlich geringe Beträge zusammenspart / auslagert, dass diese am besten noch beim Staat und somit der Gesellschaft als Ganzes aufstocken gehen dürfen, um über die Runden zu kommen.
In solchen, aber auch anderen Fällen, läuft definitiv einiges verkehrt.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ein ebenso wichtiges Problem, der klassenlose Gesellschaft muss ein Ziel sein.


Fordert hier aber in einer Tour die Schaffung eine neuen "abgrenzenden Klasse", in Beruf und Gesellschaft, von u.a. queeren Menschen, finde mal jemand den Fehler...


----------



## Tschetan (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Also waren vorherige Preise um 1,30-1,50 € alle unangemessen?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass da was verschenkt wurde und die großen Konzerne dadurch ausgebeutet waren.


Er meinte es sicher vom ökologischen Aspekt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> So sehr, da würde er seine Arbeit dann sicherlich unfassbar gerne für einen vereinheitlichten Verdienst machen, weil die Verwaltungsangestellte im gleichen Krankenhaus ja z.B. auch die selbe Verantwortung (für Menschenleben) und physische und psychische Belastung tägt, wie der Chirurg...


Ich denke das mit anderen Verdiensthöhen, die Arbeiten auf mehr Schultern verteilt werden können. Was ist mit den ganzen Assistenzärzten? Viele werden auch nicht üppig bezahlt und müssen genauso ackern. 
Ich glaube auch nicht das man Berufe nur wegen Geld machen sollte.


Der Aspekt mit der Verantwortung von Leib und Leben.  Gilt das auch für Zahnärzte und Hautärzte?
Was gesteht man Lokführer, Busfahrer und Co ein?
Bisschen nivellieren, besser verteilen und die Gesellschaft könnte profitieren.


----------



## Poulton (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die wird und muß es definitiv geben. Wie sollen denn die ALG - und Grundsicherungsempfänger die steigenden Kosten alle noch bezahlen?


Nicht zu vergessen: Man kann davon ausgehen, dass im Winter auch die Flüchtlingszahlen aus der Ukraine drastisch ansteigen werden und die wollen alle gerne und zu Recht eine warme Obdach, etc.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das mit anderen Verdiensthöhen, die Arbeiten auf mehr Schultern verteilt werden können. Was ist mit den ganzen Assistenzärzten? Viele werden auch nicht üppig bezahlt und müssen genauso ackern.
> Ich glaube auch nicht das man Berufe nur wegen Geld machen sollte.


Das sagt auch keiner, das man einen Beruf nur deshalb ergreifen sollte, weil er gut bezahlt ist.
Aber du kannst halt nicht sagen jeder das gleiche verdienen sollte, weil jede Arbeit gleich wertvoll ist, das mag irgendwo auf dem Papier und in der Therorie ja richtig sein, da ohne jede Arbeit andere Arbeit nicht oder nicht im selben Maß erledigt werden kann, aber in der Praxis gibt es eben eine Menge Faktoren die reinspielen und das bis zu einem gewissen Grad "relativieren" (auch wenn jede Arbeit natürlich so entlohnt gehört, dass man davon angemessen leben kann).

Es gibt schlicht Berufe in denen du im Grunde deutlich schneller, auf Grund der Arbeitsbedingungen, verschleißt, z.B. Bergleute, oder halt wesentlich konzentrierter und fehlerfreier arbeiten musst, um nicht unmittelbar und konkret Menschenleben zu gefährden.

Das musst du ja auf irgend eine Art honorieren und kompensieren, was das aktuelle System aber auch zu oft schon nicht macht und sich der Verdienst nicht mehr (hauptsächlich) an Belastung und unmittelbarer Verantwortung für ein fehlerfreies arbeiten orientiert, sondern, besonders in den Führungsetagen, mehr danach wieviel Zaster du mit "Kontakten" (Bestechungskumpels) für ein Unternehmen aufmachen kannst, oder man sich in kleinen erlauchten Kreis gegenseitig schafft, auf kosten des Unternehmens / Mitarbeiter und des Kunden, zuzuschranzen / zusammenzusparen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Aspekt mit der Verantwortung von Leib und Leben.  Gilt das auch für Zahnärzte und Hautärzte?
> Was gesteht man Lokführer, Busfahrer und Co ein?
> Bisschen nivellieren, besser verteilen und die Gesellschaft könnte profitieren.



Klar gilt das bis zu einem gewissen Grad grundsätzlich auch für diese Berufsgruppen, wie die von dir genannten, aber bei weiten nicht immer in dem Umfang, wie beim z.B. Unfall-Chirurgen, der halt während seiner gesamten Arbeitszeit hauptsächlich unmittelbar möglichst maximal fehlerfrei arbeiten muss, weil es sonst sehr zeitnah ein Menschenleben kostet, sowie selbst anderer, unmittelbarer, seelischer Belastung ausgesetzt ist, wenn Menschen, trotz seiner Arbeit, sterben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir haben rund 11000 Sanktionen, die fast jeden Bereich treffen. Dazu gehört zB auch technische Ausstattungen von Pipelines....



Spar dir deine wiederlichen Themenwechsel sobald jemand deine Propaganda entlarvt. Wenn du über ein Thema nicht diskutieren willst, dann bist du in einem DISKUSSIONSforum fehl am Platze und gehörst rausgeworfen. Und von dir angeschlagene Thema lautete


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sanktionen Bankensektor


Nix. Technik. Du hast die Behauptung in den Raum gestellt, die Bundesregierung hätte Bankensanktionen gegen Gaslieferungen verhängt. Jetzt belege die bodenlose Unterstellung mit dem entsprechenden Gesetz/der entsprechenden Verordnung oder steh zu deiner Lüge!



> Es gibt Länder wie Polen und die Balten, oder Bulgarien, die kein Gas für Rubel kaufen und teilweise durch uns noch versorgt wurden



Was sollen wir mit unseren Freunden auch anderes machen, als ihnen was von unseren Reserven abzugeben? Sie wurden von ihrem Gaslieferant sitzen gelassen, die Bedienung von in Euro abgeschlossenen Verträgen wird trotz vertragsgerechter Bezahlung einfach verweigert. Also brauchen diese Staaten Hilfe und wir können helfen.


----------



## JePe (9. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)Raunen muß ich auch nicht, weil am Ende eine Lösung gefunden wird und ich dir leider keine erschöpfend Antwort auf deine Unwissenheit geben darf.(...)Leider darf ich nichts zu den Ukrainern schreiben.(...)



Wenn es Bezug zum Thema (Du weisst schon - neue Bundesregierung 2021) hat und ansonsten den nicht zu komplizierten Regeln des Forums genuegt wuesste ich nicht, wer Dich davon abhalten wuerde. Kann es nicht, rein theoretisch, sein dass das Problem in Deinen Erzaehlungen liegt?

Zum Rest ... ich weiss auch nicht, warum ich ueberhaupt noch auf Dein Geschreibsel eingehe. Wie ein kaputtes Grammophon wiederholst Du immer wieder altbekannte Passagen. Aber einfach, um es nicht unwidersprochen zu lassen:



Tschetan schrieb:


> NS2 ist Betriebsbereit und könnte genutzt werden.



Nord Stream 2 war nie in Betrieb und man muss schon sehr verblendet sein um ernsthaft anzunehmen, Russland wuerde auch nur einen Fingerhut mehr Gas durch diese Pipeline pumpen wollen. Und ueberhaupt - entscheide Dich mal fuer eine These. Kommt nun so wenig Gas an, weil 1. die magische Turbine kaputt ist, 2. Nord Stream 2 fehlt oder es sich 3. um eine Gegensanktion handelt?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens kaufen wir jetzt wesentlich teureres Gas für Rubel, was diesen weiter stärkt und uns schwächt.



Wie der Rubelkurs vor 24 Stunden war, hatte ich ja geschrieben. Ich bin gerade zu faul zum Nachsehen, waere aber ueberrascht, wenn er mittlerweile zur Leitwaehrung aufgestiegen ist. Und es mag ja sein, dass er aus erklaerbaren Gruenden gerade einen Dir hoch anmutenden Wert hat - nur kaufen kann Russland sich dafuer herzlich wenig.

Wenn die Sanktionen Russland so wenig wehtun, warum bietet es dann Getreidelieferungen im Gegenzug fuer Sanktionsaufhebungen an und wieso droht es dann wegen Kaliningrad verklausuliert mit Invasion?

Ich bin sicher, dass Du die Antworten kennst - wie Du ueberhaupt auf alles eine abschliessende Antwort zu kennen scheinst und nur wegen der schrecklichen Zensur hier im Forum nicht geben darfst. Schon mal im Kanzleramt angerufen? Da laeuft bestimmt irgendwo ein Talentscout herum.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage.
> Würdest du deine Wirtschaft ruinieren und damit jeden Handlungsspielraum für später, wenn deine Handlungen dir selber schaden und keine Resultate zeigen?



Noe. Darum bin ich ja auch nicht trotz unzweideutiger Warnungen vor den Konsequenzen im Nachbarland einmarschiert.

Die Loesung ist sehr viel einfacher, als Kreml-Lautsprecher wie Du es uns verkaufen wollen: raus aus der Ukraine, Abschluss eines robusten Friedensvertrages bei Anerkennung der territorialen Unversehrtheit der Ukraine in den Grenzen vor der Annexion der Krim, mit Garantiemaechten und einer Vereinbarung ueber Reparationszahlungen. Also quasi ein Zettel auf dem Dinge stehen, fuer die es 2022 eigentlich keinen Zettel mehr brauchen sollte. Scheinbar ist der Faschist im Kreml dazu aber noch nicht bereit und verschleisst jeden Tag aufs Neue Material und Menschenleben beim Traeumen von einem was-auch-immer-Reich. Hatten wir schon mal, gelle?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind das nicht staatliche Maßnahmen damit Arbeitslose beschäftigt werden? Dann würden die Stellen ja wieder wegfallen. Und es würde  sie schon betreffen.



Es ist eine staatliche Finanzierung dieser Stellen. Wenn die Unternehmen aber nicht bereit sind, diese selbst zu tragen, dann war es am Ende sowieso nur vom Staat verschenkte Arbeitkraft ohne Chance auf Verstätigung. Und dass die wohl bislang in das Programm geflossenen 1500 € pro Nase (Umlage der Gesamtsumme auf die Teilnehmerzahlen laut taz von gestern) und Monat 1:1 Netto auf dem Konto des ausgeliehenen Lohnsklaven landen, glaube ich auch nicht, denn es sollen ja ausdrücklich "sozialversicherungspflichtige Jobs" sein. Also gehen davon noch Steuern sowie der Arbeitnehmern UND Arbeitgeberanteil der Sozialabgaben ab. Am Ende kommt so kaum mehr raus als ALGII + Mietübernahme, aber man muss dafür 40 h die Woche bei jemandem schuften, der sich Arbeiter für Netto 0 Cent auf Staatskosten ins Haus holt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und zur klassenlosen Gesellschaft (welche ich für eine Utopie halte): dann müssten alle das gleiche verdienen.
> Was natürlich gar nicht geht. Weil es viele unterschiedliche Berufe mit unterschiedlichen Qualifikationen gibt.



Klassenlos heißt nicht zwingend niveliert. Es wäre schon ein verdammt großer Fortschritt, wenn wir in Deutschland keine verfestigte Schichtung mit sozialer Trennung mehr hätten, sondern faire Aufstiegschancen für jeden und soziale Interaktion zwischen allen. Das ist auch mit einem gewissen Einkommensgradienten denkbar.




RyzA schrieb:


> Die wird und muß es definitiv geben. Wie sollen denn die ALG - und Grundsicherungsempfänger die steigenden Kosten alle noch bezahlen?



Hoffentlich, in dem die Sätze zeitnah angepasst werden. Irgendwelche Rettungspakete sind doch nichts weiter als Populismus, von dem möglichst wenig bei den Bedürftigen ankommt. Bezüge ALGII und SGBxy sollen das Existenzminimum sicherstellen und wenn dieser gesetztlich festgeschriebene Auftrag nicht mehr erfüllt wird, dann ist es nicht an einem Scholz, vermeintliche Bonusgeschenke in seinem Namen zu verteilen, sondern dann muss halt der fehlerhafte Grundbetrag angepasst werden. Fertig. Bislang mogeln sich SPD/FDP/Grüne z.B. schlicht darum herum, dass bei gestiegenen Ausgaben auch mehr Leute Anspruch auf Zuschüsse gemäß HartzIV hätten. Die großspurigen Hilfspakete kriegen nämlich nur diejenigen, die bereits Bezieher sind. Aber bislang knapp über der Obergrenze zum Aufstocker lag und bei den heutigen realen Lebenserhaltkosten, die eigentlich der Maßstab sein sollten, längst einen Anspruch auf Zuzahlungen hätte, der geht bei Hilfspaketen weiterhin leer aus, weil die Basislinie auf dem alten Wert bleibt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Arbeit so eine Chirurgen in einer Klinik ist sicherlich so ungemein "angenehm", wenn die Hütte mal wieder z.B. nach einem großen Verkehrsunfall brennt.
> So sehr, da würde er seine Arbeit dann sicherlich unfassbar gerne für einen vereinheitlichten Verdienst machen, weil die Verwaltungsangestellte im gleichen Krankenhaus ja z.B. auch die selbe Verantwortung (für Menschenleben) und physische und psychische Belastung tägt, wie der Chirurg...



Ganz schlechtes Beispiel. Gerade unter Klinikärzten dürfte der Anteil, die den Job nur fürs Geld machen, eher niedrig sein. Und was du beschreibst ist einmal ein Scheißjob mit unzureichender Personaldecke und einmal entspannter Posten mit lockerer Arbeitslast. Dreh den Spieß mal um: Wer würde Chirurg werden wollen und damit das Leben seiner Mitmenschen retten, wenn selbst an Tagen mit hoher Belastung nur 38 von 40 Wochenstunden was zu tun ist und wer würde den drögen, gefühlt nutzlosen Verwaltungsposten annehmen, der mit Arbeit für 45 h geplant, aber nur mit 40 h bezahlt ist? Und ist noch ein freundliches Beispiel, denn seit das Coronasammelalbum der Deutschen liebstes Hobby geworden ist, hat Klinikpersonal nicht selten eine 80-h-in-50-h-Woche. Klar, dass die sich alle Finger nach einem 38/40-Job in der Verwaltung lecken.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Also waren vorherige Preise um 1,30-1,50 € alle unangemessen?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass da was verschenkt wurde und die großen Konzerne dadurch ausgebeutet waren.


Weil die Kosten für die Gesellschaft verdammt viel höher sind.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, in dem die Sätze zeitnah angepasst werden. Irgendwelche Rettungspakete sind doch nichts weiter als Populismus, von dem möglichst wenig bei den Bedürftigen ankommt. Bezüge ALGII und SGBxy sollen das Existenzminimum sicherstellen und wenn dieser gesetztlich festgeschriebene Auftrag nicht mehr erfüllt wird, dann ist es nicht an einem Scholz, vermeintliche Bonusgeschenke in seinem Namen zu verteilen, sondern dann muss halt der fehlerhafte Grundbetrag angepasst werden. Fertig.


Sehe ich auch so. Angeblich wollen die sich noch bis Anfang 2023 damit Zeit lassen. Das dauert viel zu lange.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang mogeln sich SPD/FDP/Grüne z.B. schlicht darum herum, dass bei gestiegenen Ausgaben auch mehr Leute Anspruch auf Zuschüsse gemäß HartzIV hätten. Die großspurigen Hilfspakete kriegen nämlich nur diejenigen, die bereits Bezieher sind. Aber bislang knapp über der Obergrenze zum Aufstocker lag und bei den heutigen realen Lebenserhaltkosten, die eigentlich der Maßstab sein sollten, längst einen Anspruch auf Zuzahlungen hätte, der geht bei Hilfspaketen weiterhin leer aus, weil die Basislinie auf dem alten Wert bleibt.


Diese Einmalzahlungen bringen auch nur kurzfristig was.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2022)

Hach ja, was soll man zur syltschen Luxus-Trauung von Lindner nur sagen...
Der Mann hat mal wieder gut gezeigt das er genauso "deutsche Mittelschicht" ist wie der im Privatflugzeug zur Trauung angereiste Merz und auch beide vergleichbar empathisch sind, wie ein Kleinkind das seine Süßigkeiten mit den Geschwistern teilen soll. 

Selbstredend wurde die Hochzeit natürlich auch vom Steuerzahler bezahlt abgesischert.

Aber Hauptsache ist ja das Linder schon mal angekündigt hat, dass er bei Langzeitarbeitslosen den Rotstift ansetzen will.
Man könnte bei dem Mann einfach nur das kotzen kriegen und möchte ihn, genau wie den Rest der FDP, am liebsten mit seiner Birne ins nächste Güllefass tauchen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Mann hat mal wieder gut gezeigt das er genauso "deutsche Mittelschicht" ist wie der im Privatjet zur Trauung angereiste Merz und auch beide vergleichbar empathisch sind, wie ein Kleinkind das seine Süßigkeiten mit den Geschwistern teilen soll.


Na das kleine Ding Privatjet zu nennen ist auch übertrieben, es ist teuer mit etwa 900k€ hat aber nur so viel Motorleistung wie ein Mittelklassewagen und verbraucht auf 100km weniger als so mancher SUV


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Angeblich wollen die sich noch bis Anfang 2023 damit Zeit lassen. Das dauert viel zu lange.



Das die Sicherstellung des Existenzminimums überhaupt ein aktiver politischer Akt ist, den man vermasseln, verschieben oder vergessen kann ist schon peinlich genug. Sowas muss automatisch erfolgen und nicht-Angleichungen sollten es sein, die eine aktive Entscheidung des Parlaments erfordern. Aber leider wollen ja alle Parteien (auch die mit großer Klappe weit jenseits von Regierungschancen) das Thema regelmäßig zur politischen Profilierung nutzen, in dem sie Aktivismus vortäuschen sinnvolle Automatiken laufen zu lassen. Ich forder seit über einem Jahrzehnt, alle Hilfsleistungen (HartzIV-Satz, Bafög, Behindertenförderung) an die Abgeordnetendiäten zu knüpfen. Bei denen klappt die regelmäßige Erhöhung nämlich zuverlässig.



> Diese Einmalzahlungen bringen auch nur kurzfristig was.



Und das auch nur wenig. Aber bei einigen Leuten, die durch die Entwicklung in die Hilfsbedürftigkeit abgerutscht sind, bringt sie überhaupt gar nichts, weil die sie gar nicht erst bekommen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man könnte bei dem Mann einfach nur das kotzen kriegen und möchte ihn, genau wie den Rest der FDP, am liebsten mit seiner Birne ins nächste Güllefass tauchen.



Und wo ist da jetzt die Neuigkeit in deinem Post  ?


----------



## Lotto (12. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nicht aber wenn die immobilie rechtzeitig an den erben überschrieben wurde. Dann kann man sie evt. als altersvorsorge durch bekommen und die ist unantastbar.
> 
> Der durchschnitt ist immer eine lüge. Du kannst glück haben und dein alter herr nibbelt noch ab bevor er dort im bett liegt oder du hast pech und er wird mit gewalt noch 10 jahre am leben gehalten. Aber selbst bei 2 jahren... 24x4000€... heftig, selbst wenn man nur 1500 tragen muß.
> 
> 1500€ selbstbehalt... soweit ich weis. (quasi wie für unterhalt der kinder) Und dann macht vater staat auch nicht vor den direkten kindern halt. Wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, geht das bis zum 3. oder 4. verwandschaftsgrad. Man bezahlt also auch mal für jemanden, den man garnicht erst kennt.    (das sozialamt zahlt wirklich erst, wenn absolut niemand greifbar ist)


Du musst nur für die Pflege der Eltern ab 100.000 Euro Brutto im Jahr zahlen. Das dürften die wenigsten sein. Und dann wird auch zunächst das Vermögen der zu pflegenden Person aufgebraucht.
Nehmen wir mal an die Person ist 2 Jahre im Heim. Kosten sind 4000 Euro pro Monat abzüglich Rente von sagen wir mal 1500 Euro macht das 2500 Euro Rest. 2500 Euro x 24 Monate macht 60000 Euro. Wenn das Haus nicht gerade irgendwo im Nirgendwo steht und aus Pappe besteht dürften danach noch einige 100.000 Euro zum erben über sein.
Wirklich zahlen müssen also nur Vielverdiener mit Eltern ohne Vermögen.
Und wer seine Eltern ins Heim steckt obwohl die gesundheitlich noch 10 Jahre durchhalten hat es sowieso nicht anders verdient. Gibt es tatsächlich Fälle die so lange im Heim sind? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hach ja, was soll man zur syltschen Luxus-Trauung von Lindner nur sagen...
> Der Mann hat mal wieder gut gezeigt das er genauso "deutsche Mittelschicht" ist wie der im Privatflugzeug zur Trauung angereiste Merz und auch beide vergleichbar empathisch sind, wie ein Kleinkind das seine Süßigkeiten mit den Geschwistern teilen soll.
> 
> Selbstredend wurde die Hochzeit natürlich auch vom Steuerzahler bezahlt abgesischert.
> ...


Je weniger Wohlstand man hat desto härter trifft die aktuelle Situation einen. Da braucht Lindner noch nichtmal irgendwas bei irgendwem kürzen. Das ist auch vollkommen unabhängig davon ob Lindner nun auf Sylt Hochzeit feiert oder das in Berlin-Marzahn machen würde.
Übrigens kann er doch mit seinem Geld machen was er möchte. Genauso Merz, der seinen Privatjet sicher alleine durch sein Gehalt von Blackrock finanzieren konnte. Aber da müsste man dann schon eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Kapitalismus an sich führen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Habeck stellt Schutz von privaten Haushalten infrage – und bekommt Gegenwind
					

Wenn Gas knapp wird, sind Verbraucher nach derzeitigen Regeln geschützt und die Industrie nicht. Hier müsse noch mal nachgedacht werden, meint Robert Habeck.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Sind wohl wieder paar saftige Schecks von der Wirtschafslobby ausgestellt worden...


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sind wohl wieder paar saftige Schecks von der Wirtschafslobby ausgestellt worden...


Bitte Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen, das kann auch nach Hinten losgehen 

Oder hast du so einen Scheck gesehen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bitte Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen, das kann auch nach Hinten losgehen
> 
> Oder hast du so einen Scheck gesehen?


Hast recht und ich verurteile so ungern Menschen. Aber seit Panama Papers bin ich äußerst skeptisch.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass so ne Bäckerei mit Gasöfen auch ihr Gas braucht?
Im warmen zu Hause sitzen ohne Brötchen, Mehl kannst du nicht löffeln.

Darüber hinaus gibt es viele weitere Unternehmen die ebenfalls sehr wichtig sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier nur um die kleine Bäckerei um die Ecke geht.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Es geht auch um die große Bäckerei die Discounter und Filialen der einzelnen Ketten versorgt. Richtig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Okay, also reicht das Gas entweder nur für die Bäckereien oder Privathaushalte. Sehr reduktionistisch gedacht...


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Wenn du nicht fähig bist damit umzugehen, dass dies ein einzelnes Beispiel war brauche ich auch keine Zeit mehr dafür zu verschwenden dich weiter aufzuklären.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass so ne Bäckerei mit Gasöfen auch ihr Gas braucht?
> *Im warmen zu Hause sitzen ohne Brötchen, Mehl kannst du nicht löffeln.*


Am besten setzt du dich hin und hälst dich fest, nicht das du umkippst, wenn ich dir das nachfolgende jetzt gleich erzähle.
Brot und Brötchen kann man auch in den eigenen 4 Wänden selber backen, ganz ohne Gasöfen in einer industriellen Backfabrik und Discounter, erschreckende Erkentnis, oder? 

Bis vor ein  einigen Jahrzehnten haben das nicht wenige Menschen hier bei uns in Deutschland sogar noch selbst gemacht, gerade die, die nicht in den Städten gewohnt haben, oder nur geringe Einkommen hatten und sich deshalb das zum Bäcker gehen nicht regelmäßig leisten konnten.

Das es heute nur noch selten privat praktiziert wird ist rein der Bequemlichkeit der Menschen geschuldet und vielleicht sollte man daher auch mal, wenn Energieträger knapp und teuer sind, mal darüber nachdenken ob man nicht umdenkt.

Auch Bequemlichkeit muss man sich halt leisten können und vorraussichtlich können wir das bald evt. nicht mehr und wenn man dann darüber nachdenkt was wichtiger ist, eine Backfabrik für das bequeme Sonntagsbrötchen, oder das die Menschen ihre 4 Wände warm haben, dafür aber ihr Sonntagsbrötchen selber backen müssen, wäre letzteres wohl klar vorzuziehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht fähig bist damit umzugehen, dass dies ein einzelnes Beispiel war brauche ich auch keine Zeit mehr dafür zu verschwenden dich weiter aufzuklären.


Komm mal runter von deinem hohen Ross, Typ! 
Keiner hat dich um deine kurzgedachten Beispiele gebeten.
Wie arrogant kann man nur sein.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Brot und Brötchen kann man auch in den eigenen 4 Wänden selber backen, ganz ohne Gasöfen und Discounter, erschreckende Erkentnis, oder?


Auch das ist eine sehr unterkomplexe Ansicht der Situation.
Wenn jeder wieder alles zu Hause macht statt es mehr oder weniger zentral zu machen haben wir eine erheblich geringere Effizienz bei der Nutzung unserer Energie und Ressourcen. Kurz: Du machst die Situation schlimmer.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie arrogant kann man nur sein.


Gebildet


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bis vor ein einigen Jahrzehnten haben das nicht wenige Menschen hier bei uns in Deutschland sogar noch selbst gemacht


Und dann 2020 wieder... Mehl und Hefe waren ständig und überall ausverkauft, weil anscheinend 80+ Mio Deutsche plötzlich angefangen haben selbst Brot zu backen 
Da müsste ja eigentlich noch genug auf Vorrat sein... 


PS: Bitte haltet euren Tonfall und persönliche Anfeindungen im Zaum, ich möchte nicht so spät noch meinen "Job" hier machen müssen


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und dann 2020 wieder... Mehl und Hefe waren ständig und überall ausverkauft, weil anscheinend 80+ Mio Deutsche plötzlich angefangen haben selbst Brot zu backen
> Da müsste ja eigentlich noch genug auf Vorrat sein...



Hefekulturen zum backen kannst du auch selber züchten, dann musst du keine regelmäßig nachkaufen.
Ist auch gar nicht so schwer und erfordert nicht mehr Pflege als eine Zimmerpflanze. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch das ist eine sehr unterkomplexe Ansicht der Situation.
> Wenn jeder wieder alles zu Hause macht statt es mehr oder weniger zentral zu machen haben wir eine erheblich geringere Effizienz bei der Nutzung unserer Energie und Ressourcen. Kurz: Du machst die Situation schlimmer.


Sorry aber reinster Unsinn. Wenn die Leute 1x die Woche auf ihr Fertiggericht im Backofen verzichten und stattdessen Brot backen, ist das nicht ineffizienter als den Kram in einer Fabrik zu produzieren.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist auch gar nicht so schwer und erfordert nicht mehr Pflege als eine Zimmerpflanze.


Und wie siehts mit den Weizenfeldern auf dem Balkon aus?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit den Weizenfeldern auf dem Balkon aus?


Na da hast du doch dann wenigstens einen Anreiz dir für den Weizenanbau einen Schrebergarten zuzulegen, wenn dein Balkon nicht groß genug dafür ist.


----------



## Kelemvor (13. Juli 2022)

Wozu Weizenfelder auf dem Balkon? Wenn die Großbäckereien nicht  backen können bleibt verdammt viel Mehl übrig.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry aber reinster Unsinn. Wenn die Leute 1x die Woche auf ihr Fertiggericht im Backofen verzichten und stattdessen Brot backen, ist das nicht ineffizienter als den Kram in einer Fabrik zu produzieren.


Fertiggerichte macht man tendenziell in der Mikrowelle.

Kannst du deine Behauptung jedenfalls über den Daumen gepeilt berechnen?


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit den Weizenfeldern auf dem Balkon aus?


Ich habe heute im Radio gehört das wir 50% vom Getreide als Viehfutter und für Biokraftstoffe verballern.
Gibt noch Reserven !









						In Deutschland wird das meiste Getreide verfüttert
					

Knapp 60 Prozent des Getreides in Deutschland landet nur über Umwege auf dem Teller - es wird an Schweine, Rinder und Geflügel verfüttert. Problematisch angesichts steigender Preise, doch ein Umsteuern ist kompliziert. Von Mirjam Benecke.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Teller statt Tank: Geht Biosprit überhaupt noch?
					

Weil die Ukraine derzeit keinen Weizen liefern kann, drohen weltweite Hungersnöte. Gleichzeitig wird aus Getreide Biosprit hergestellt. Kann man da noch guten Gewissens E10 oder Biodiesel tanken?




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Nicht jedes Getreide, dass das Schwein frisst kannst du als Mensch ordentlich verdauen.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Da muss man eben das Sinnvolle mit dem Sinnvollen verbinden. Also mehr Platz für die Nutztiere, damit weniger Nutztiere und damit weniger Verbrauch von Essen durch Nutztiere. Fleisch muss Luxusgut werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Da muss man eben das Sinnvolle mit dem Sinnvollen verbinden. Also mehr Platz für die Nutztiere, damit weniger Nutztiere und damit weniger Verbrauch von Essen durch Nutztiere. *Fleisch muss Luxusgut werden.*


Vorher sollte Internet besser wieder Luxus werden, um von den immer selben Masken-idiologischen Phrasen, der Berufs-Duracell Hasen wie dir, verschont zu bleiben.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Die Vogel-Strauss-Taktik wird unsere Probleme nicht lösen. Wenn wir kommenden Generationen eine gesunde Umwelt hinterlassen wollen, müssen wir unsere Lebensgewohnheiten ändern und schmerzhaften Verzicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Vogel-Strauss-Taktik wird unsere Probleme nicht lösen. Wenn wir kommenden Generationen eine gesunde Umwelt hinterlassen wollen, müssen wir unsere Lebensgewohnheiten ändern und schmerzhaften Verzicht akzeptieren.


Würde auch ganz ohne Luxusfleisch gehen und ganz automatisch für geringere Viehbestände und damit Emessionen sorgen.
Weil Fleisch nur zu verteuern ringt Menschen ab gewissen Einkommen nur ein müdes lächeln ab, ob 2 Scheiben Schnitzelfleisch 4 Euro kosten, oder dann meinthalber 10 Euro, ist denen doch völlig latte!

Treffen tust du damit ausschließlich wieder die Menschen für die jetzt auch schon 4 Euro für ihre 2 Scheiben Schnitzelfleisch viel Geld ist und die sowieso schon im Vergleich weniger Fleisch essen, als Menschen mit höheren Einkommen.

Und wie die Zustände dann sind, weil den Zustand hatten wir bis in die frühen 1900er Jahre schon mal, kannst du nachschlagen, genauso nicht erstrebenswert, um es abzukürzen!

Aber hey, wie ich schon sagte, was interessiert das idiologische Masken wie Dich...
Denen geht es halt eigentlich nicht um die Gesellschaft, die Menschen in ihr und Umwelt, sondern nur um ihre persönliche bubble...


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

__





						Was hoher Fleischkonsum mit niedrigem sozialen Status zu tun hat
					






					idw-online.de
				




Geringer sozialer Status sorgt für relativ erhöhten Fleischkonsum.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein es gibt eine Verbindung zwischen geringer Bildung, die i.d.R. mit geringen sozialen Status einher geht und erhöhten Fleischverzehr!

Ändert trotzdem nichts daran das höhere Einkommensschichten genauso, vom Umweltstandpunkt betachtet, "zu viel" Fleisch konsumieren, sich daran aber auch nichts ändern würde, wenn Fleisch wesentlich teurer wird.

Du würdest nur dafür sorgen das am unten Ende dann Fleisch wieder unerschwinglicher wird und obere Einkommen normal weiter konsumieren könnten, während das untere Ende dies durch den wegfall praktikabler macht!

Grundsätzlich hast du die Entwicklung dahin ja jetzt schon zu einem gewissen Maß, alleine durch die momentane Inflation.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Dann muss man eben die Einkommensunterschiede minimieren, aber Fleisch deswegen billig zu lassen, ist keine Lösung.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann muss man eben die Einkommensunterschiede minimieren, aber Fleisch deswegen billig zu lassen, ist keine Lösung.


Klar, warum sollte man auch erstmal bei der wesentlich praktikabel angehbareren Bildung ansetzen und Fleisch erschwinglich lassen...


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Wir reden ja nicht über eine Fleischsteuer oder so, aber wenn ich zum Beispiel vorschreibe, dass Schweine 20% mehr Platz haben sollen wird das Endprodukt teurer.
Wenn ich dafür Sorge, dass die Gastarbeiter besser bezahlt und behandelt werden wird das Fleisch teurer.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juli 2022)

Nutztierbestände verringern - Ernährungskrise abwenden
					

**Die aktuelle Massentierhaltung hat verheerende Umwelt- und Klimafolgen.** Daher drängen Umweltverbände seit Jahren darauf, die Menge der gehaltenen Nutztiere zu verringern - insbesondere jetzt, angesichts der sich abzeichnenden weltweiten Ernährungskrise.  Natürlich sind auch die Appelle an...




					weact.campact.de
				




Herr Özdemir muss endlich handeln.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Juli 2022)

Vielleicht ein wenig an Vorschriften arbeiten,  Ablaufdaten zB?
Es wird viel zu viel weggeworfen und vernichtet.
Was essen den die ärmeren für Fleisch?
Wird der ganzen Mist aus Discountern dabei mitgezählt?
Sicher verdrücken wir statistisch viel Fleisch,  aber selbst mit grillen komme ich nicht auch 60kg im Jahr, was der Durchschnitt, vom Baby zum Greis sein soll.

Abgesehen davon finde ich Sprüche grenzwertig, die erklären das Fkeisch teurer werden soll. 
Wenn man zu doof in der Schule war, Fleischentzug im Alter? 😆
Reicht denn ein geringeres Einkommen und damit weniger Teilnahme am Entrecoute Verzehr nicht aus?
Jetzt auch noch die Preise für " Fleischbällchen" erhöhen, die schon so nur mit viel Senf zu genießen sind? 😄


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Ich finde, dass diese Debatte fast schon eine Täter-Opfer-Umkehrung hat. Hatte mal gelesen, dass selbst wenn alle Menschen sich an allen Umwelt-Vorgaben halten würden, immer noch ca. 70% der ganzen Verschmutzung und Verschwendung von der Industrie ausgeht.

Trotzdem wird ständig uns Otto-Normal-Bürgern medial und politisch eine gewisse Schuld eingebläut, als würde man uns auf eine Selbstkastei hin erziehen wollen, während im gleichen Augenblick "Spitzenpolitiker" mit ihren Jets nur paar KM weit fliegen, für ihre Treffen und Versammlungen.

In dem Kontext passt es dann auch einfach nur perfekt, dass ein Habeck eher Priorität bei der Industrie sieht, an Stelle von Privathaushalten und jetzt bitte keine lächerliche Bäckerei Debatte.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> immer noch ca. 70% der ganzen Verschmutzung und Verschwendung von der Industrie ausgeht.


Ja wer kauft denn die Produkte der Industrie?


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wer kauft denn die Produkte der Industrie?


Es wird mehr weggeschmissen als gekauft.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Stimmt wir kennen alle die Autos die direkt auf dem Müll landen


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt wir kennen alle die Autos die direkt auf dem Müll landen


Wieder pickst du dir beliebig irgendwas raus, um deine passiv aggressiven Kommentare hier rauszupressen...

Schon mal was von Wegwerfgesellschaft gehört,  du "Gebildeter", in der jährlich Tonnen an Verpackungen, Lebensmittel und Elektrotechnik weggeworfen wird ?


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann muss man eben die Einkommensunterschiede minimieren, aber Fleisch deswegen billig zu lassen, ist keine Lösung.


Oder die Subventionen betrachten: 








						Studie zu Subventionen für Viehbranche: 13 Milliarden für Tierwirtschaft
					

Die Fleisch-, Milch- und Eierproduktion subventioniert der Staat mit hohen Summen, sagen Umweltaktivisten. Neue Steuern für mehr Tierwohl lehnen sie ab.




					taz.de
				



Denn wenn Fleisch im Verkauf günstiger ist, als vegane Produkte wie z.B. Hummus, die die nicht um die halbe Welt geschippert werden müssen, dann läuft irgendwo etwas verkehrt. Mal abgesehen von dem Punkt, dass nur weil man Bio und Vegan aufs Etikett schreibt, man dafür gleich nochmal drölfzig Cent mehr verlangt.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> und jetzt bitte keine lächerliche Bäckerei Debatte.


Richtig muss es lauten: Es geht nicht (nur) um die Verteilung vom Kuchen, sondern um die ganze Bäckerei. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sind wohl wieder paar saftige Schecks von der Wirtschafslobby ausgestellt worden...


Wer hätte auch ahnen können, dass die Grünen ein weiterer Bettvorleger der Interessenverbände des Kapitals sind.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gebildet


Du meinst wohl eher: "Dann sollen sie doch Kuchen essen."


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Denn wenn Fleisch im Verkauf günstiger ist, als vegane Produkte wie z.B. Hummus, die die nicht um die halbe Welt geschippert werden müssen, dann läuft irgendwo etwas verkehrt. Mal abgesehen von dem Punkt, dass nur weil man Bio und Vegan aufs Etikett schreibt, man dafür gleich nochmal drölfzig Cent mehr verlangt.


Bio ist sowieso nicht gleich Bio. Davon gibt es ja mehrere unterschiedliche Qualitätssiegel.
Auch das mit den Haltungsstufen ist eigentlich ein Witz.
In Haltungsstufe 1 hat z.B. ein Schwein 0,75m² und in Haltungsstufe 4 1,5m².
Was immer noch viel zu wenig ist.

https://www.greenpeace.de/publikationen/i04601_siegel-check_detailliert_haehnchen_rind_schwein.pdf

Eigentlich ist es gut wenn die Preise erhöht werden. Dann wird weniger Fleisch gegessen.
Wenn weniger Fleisch gegessen wird, sterben weniger Tiere. Und werden nicht mehr unter grausamsten Bedingungen gehalten.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Wegwerfgesellschaft gehört, du "Gebildeter", in der jährlich Tonnen an Verpackungen, Lebensmittel und Elektrotechnik weggeworfen wird ?


Ach und die Produkte kaufen wir nicht? 
Ich hab heute Salami an der Theke gekauft und meine eigene Dose genommen, der Rest war verpackt.
Es existiert einfach keine Unverpackt Infrastruktur, leider.

Aber der Kunde will es so!
Du tust ja so als wäre Industrie ein reiner Selbstzweck.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber der Kunde will es so!


Dein Satz ist wohl eher Ausdruck dessen, dass du im Grundkurs über die Durchsetzung der Verwertungsinteressen des Kapitals sitzengeblieben bist (oder erst gar nicht besucht hast).


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Mein Punkt ist einfach nur der, dass seit Jahren jede "fancy Idee" wie wir den Planeten retten können, gefühlt nur auf den kleinen Mann abgewälzt werden, während viel tiefgehendere Strukturen priorisiert, bevorteilt oder im äußersten Fall, und dann wahrscheinlich auch lediglich symbolisch, nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dein Satz ist wohl eher Ausdruck dessen, dass du im Grundkurs über die Durchsetzung der Verwertungsinteressen des Kapitals sitzengeblieben bist (oder erst gar nicht besucht hast).


Warum kaufen so viele Kunden die verpackte Wurst wenn es ne Theke gibt an der sie mit ne eigenen Dose vorbei kommen können und ohne Abfall ihren Aufschnitt kaufen können?
Wurst hat üblicherweise auch keine Verpackung die einen anfixen soll wie bei Müsli oder so.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2022)

Moment, eigene Dose zum Fleischer bringen? Die wird nicht zufällig noch über die Theke gereicht? 
Als jemand der vor vielen Monden seine Lehre in der Fleischerei gemacht hat, fangen sich bei letzteren mir gerade aus Hygienegründen massiv an die Zehnägel zu kringeln.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum kaufen so viele Kunden die verpackte Wurst wenn es ne Theke gibt an der sie mit ne eigenen Dose vorbei kommen können und ohne Abfall ihren Aufschnitt kaufen können?


Weil sie billiger ist und dank evakuierter Verpackung auch noch länger hält.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Moment, eigene Dose zum Fleischer bringen? Die wird nicht zufällig noch über die Theke gereicht?


Guten Morgen








						Eigene Verpackungen im Supermarkt | Verbraucherzentrale NRW
					

Immer mehr Kunden möchten Verpackungen vermeiden und nehmen deshalb eigene Behältnisse zum Abpacken frischer Waren in den Supermarkt mit. Doch die Hygienevorschriften beim Verkauf loser Frischwaren sind streng.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.nrw
				











						In diesen Rewe-Filialen können Kunden jetzt ihre eigenen Behälter mit an die Frischetheke bringen
					

Einige Rewe-Filialen testen derzeit ein Konzept, das sich hoffentlich bald in allen Supermärkten durchsetzt: Kunden können ihre eigenen Mehrweg-Behälter mitnehmen und sich so bestimmte Produkte statt in Einweg-Plastikschalen in ihre eigenen Gefäße füllen lassen.




					utopia.de
				





Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil sie billiger ist und dank evakuierter Verpackung auch noch länger hält.


Preislich ist das keine wahre Aussage und wer die Wurstpackung Abends direkt aufreißt hat nichts von dieser längeren Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen


Es gibt kein Gammelfleisch, nur stark gewürzte Speisen! 

In den gebrachten Links sind aber jede Menge "wenn" und "aber" drin, eben aus Hygienegründen.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, gestern warens die Brötchen, heute die Würstchen... Ich kann nicht mehr


Ungehobelte Kunden kommen an die Wurst und das beste Stück in die Auslage.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> In den gebrachten Links sind aber jede Menge wenn und aber drin, eben aus Hygienegründen.


Ja und die mitgebrachte Dose berührt eben nicht die andere Seite der Theke und wird auch nicht rüber gereicht. So einfach 
Ein Milchautomat steht hier übrigens auch noch rum, Eier kann man ohne Verpackung kaufen und die alte wieder benutzen. Macht niemand.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber der Kunde will es so!
> Du tust ja so als wäre Industrie ein reiner Selbstzweck.


Das ganze System ist doch so ausgelegt.
Bei Mc Donalds werden die Burger weggeschmissen, wenn sie nicht innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit zubereitet worden sind.
Und auch sonst wird viel von Lebensmittelmärkten und Bäckereien weggeschmissen.
Klar es wird auch gespendet... aber das ist scheinbar immer noch viel zu wenig.
Die Tafeln haben massive Probleme.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ganze System ist doch so ausgelegt.


Und würden die Menschen dort nicht kaufen würde man es so nicht machen, wie gesagt, das ganze ist ja kein Selbstzweck.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und würden die Menschen dort nicht kaufen würde man es so nicht machen, wie gesagt, das ganze ist ja kein Selbstzweck.


Aber die Produktanbieter geben es doch vor. Wenn der Burger bei Mc Donalds 30 statt 20 Sekunden Zubereitungszeit braucht ist er doch immer noch gut.

*Edit:* Aber hatte mal gerade nachgeguckt. Scheinbar werden die meisten Lebensmittel wohl doch von privaten Haushalten weggeschmissen



> Höhe der Lebensmittelabfälle nach Sektoren in der Lebensmittelversorgungskette​Der Erhebung zufolge betrug im Jahr 2020 die Gesamtabfallmenge ca 11 Millionen Tonnen Lebensmittelabfälle (Frischmasse). Dazu gehören neben übrig gebliebenen Speiseresten und nicht verkauften Lebensmitteln z. B. auch nicht essbare Bestandteile wie Nuss- und Obstschalen, Strünke und Blätter, Kaffeesatz oder Knochen. Hinzu kommen weitere Lebensmittelverluste entlang der Produktions- und Lebensmittelkette.
> 
> 
> Die Primärproduktion hat an der Gesamtabfallmenge einen Anteil von 2 Prozent (0,2 Mio. Tonnen). Darüber hinaus werden überschüssige und verdorbene Lebensmittel jedoch auch betriebsintern verwertet – und sind in solchen Fällen in o. g. entsorgungsseitig erhobenen Zahlen nicht berücksichtigt.
> ...


Quelle: Lebensmittelabfälle in Deutschland: Aktuelle Zahlen zur Höhe der Lebensmittelabfälle nach Sektoren

Aber darunter sind auch ungenießbare Abfälle und nicht nur Lebensmittel die noch zum Verzehr geeignet sind.

Also wir achten jedenfalls immer darauf so wenig wie möglich wegzuschmeissen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum kaufen so viele Kunden die verpackte Wurst wenn es ne Theke gibt an der sie mit ne eigenen Dose vorbei kommen können und ohne Abfall ihren Aufschnitt kaufen können?
> Wurst hat üblicherweise auch keine Verpackung die einen anfixen soll wie bei Müsli oder so.


Vermutlich weil der Scheiß aus der Fleischtheke vom Rewe oft auch aus den gleichen Fleischfabriken kommt (im Rewe nur aufgeschnitten wird und hinter die Theke gepackt), wie die abgepackte Wurst und Rewe sich dafür noch mal einen satten Obolus oben drauf packen lässt, so als würdest du bei einem echten Fleischer mit eigener Schlachtung kaufen, gerne auch mehr.

Abgesehen davon hat nicht mal annähernd jeder Discounter, oder Supermarkt, nicht mal jeder Rewe, eine Fleischtheke und reine Fleischereifachgeschäfte sind inzwischen, besonders in den Städten, aber auch zunehmend auf dem Land, oft auch Mangelware.

Als jemand der einen Rewe mit Theke und eine Filiale von MAGO im selben Einkaufszentrum. in erreichbarer nähe hat, kann man dahingehend immer sehr gut vergleichen, sowohl was Ware, als auch Preis angeht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hat nicht mal annähernd jeder Discounter, nicht mal jeder Rewe


Rewe ist kein Discounter


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Rewe ist kein Discounter


Mein Gott, dann halt in dem Fall eben ein Supermarkt, man kann sich auch wie Schlaubi Schlumpf aufführen, um vom eigentlichen Inhalt abzulenken!


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Na wenn die Fakten schon nicht sitzen wird es schwer einen Diskurs zu führen


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juli 2022)

Bitte sachlich bleiben, danke!


----------



## Eckism (13. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Vogel-Strauss-Taktik wird unsere Probleme nicht lösen. Wenn wir kommenden Generationen eine gesunde Umwelt hinterlassen wollen, müssen wir unsere Lebensgewohnheiten ändern und schmerzhaften Verzicht akzeptieren.


Wenn das mit dem Trans-Gender krimskrams so weitergeht wirds eh nicht mehr viele Generationen geben...wozu also son Stress wegen nix machen?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2022)

> Die gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen machen Milliardenverluste. Laut FDP-Politiker Johannes Vogel darf die Homöopathie deshalb keine Kassenleistung mehr sein.



Wäre schon lange mal an der Zeit endlich bei der Schwurbler"medizin", mit ihren Zuckerkügelchen und "alternativen Heilpraktikern" anzusetzen...

Allerdings sehe ich da auch nach wie vor wenig Hoffnung, trotzdem wir den Homöopathenverein von Union im Moment in der Regierung los sind, das sich in dieser Koalition dahingehend was bewegt, auch wenn FDP und SPD theoretisch dafür zu haben sein dürften.

Nicht zuletzt weil es auch innerhalb der Grünen immer noch eine sehr starke homöopathische Strömung gibt, welche schon 2020 auf dem Parteitag der Grünen verhindern konnte, den Antrag von Kritikern der Homöopathie anzunehmen, das man künftig als Partei den Standpunkt vertritt, diese aus den Kassenleistungen komplett zu streichen.









						FDP-Politiker will Homöopathie als Kassenleistung streichen
					

Die gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen machen Milliardenverluste. Laut FDP-Politiker Johannes Vogel darf die Homöopathie deshalb keine Kassenleistung mehr sein.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hast recht und ich verurteile so ungern Menschen. Aber seit Panama Papers bin ich äußerst skeptisch.



Es ist der Job des Wirtschaftsministers, sich um belange der Wirtschaft zu kümmern. Da muss gar nichts für fließen.
Peinlich ist nur, dass er keine knallharten Widerworte aus den Ministerien für Soziales, Arbeit, Wohnungsbau, etc. bekommt, sondern sich als fast-schon-Macher und nicht als Vorschlag-Unterbreiter hinstellen kann.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch Bequemlichkeit muss man sich halt leisten können und vorraussichtlich können wir das bald evt. nicht mehr und wenn man dann darüber nachdenkt was wichtiger ist, eine Backfabrik für das bequeme Sonntagsbrötchen, oder das die Menschen ihre 4 Wände warm haben, dafür aber ihr Sonntagsbrötchen selber backen müssen, wäre letzteres wohl klar vorzuziehen.



Letzteres wäre energetisch um Größenordnungen ineffizienter und somit garantiert keine Lösung für ein Energieproblem. Vermutlich wäre ein Verbot von Knack & Back (Kühlen UND einzeln aufbacken), Tiefkühlbrötchen (zweimal backen und zwischendurch wieder abkühlen und kühl halten) sowie von Backmischungen eine wirksame Maßnahme  .




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry aber reinster Unsinn. Wenn die Leute 1x die Woche auf ihr Fertiggericht im Backofen verzichten und stattdessen Brot backen, ist das nicht ineffizienter als den Kram in einer Fabrik zu produzieren.



Wenn du schon davon ausgehst, dass die Leute sich nur von Fertiggerichten ernähren, dann bau doch bitte auch gleich die energieffiziente Mikrowelle in dein Klischee mit ein.

Würde ich meinen Fertiggericht-Konsum durch Brötchenbacken ersetzen, gäbe es nur alle 2-3 Wochen was zum beschmieren auf den Tisch.
Oder sogar nur einen angetrockneten Teigklumpen, denn auch für die brauchbarsten Fertigpizzen am Markt, die manchmal als Reserve herhalten, läuft der Ofen nur 15-20 Minuten inkl. Vorheizen und das reicht nicht für Brot. (Zugegebenermaßen braucht letzteres auch keine 250+ °C, aber energetisch könnte ich nicht einmal genug Knäckebrot für Frühstück & Co zuammenbekommen, ohne meinen Stromverbrauch zu steigern.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na da hast du doch dann wenigstens einen Anreiz dir für den Weizenanbau einen Schrebergarten zuzulegen, wenn dein Balkon nicht groß genug dafür ist.



Spätestens seitdem man ein paar Meter mehr Abstand zu seinen Zeitgenossen einhalten möchte und viele wochenlang praktisch gar nicht mehr aus den eigenen vier Wänden rauskommen, sind Schrebergärten nahezu überall Mangelware.
Und nur die wenigsten Gartensparten dürften in ihrer Pflanzordnung vollflächigen Getreideanbau erlauben. Und denk ja nicht, dass ein *deutscher Kleingartenverein* wegen so etwas kleinlichem wie Krieg, Klimakatastrophe, erfrierender Leute oder akuten Nahrungsmangel seine Satzung ändert! Da könnte ja sonstwer kommen und am Ende sogar Koniferen größer 2,1 m fordern!! Oder seinen Rasen länger als 53 mm wachsen lassen !!! WIR DÜRFEN DEN DEUTSCHEN GARTEN NICHT DER ANARCHIE ÜBERLASSEN!!!!




Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe heute im Radio gehört das wir 50% vom Getreide als Viehfutter und für Biokraftstoffe verballern.
> Gibt noch Reserven !



Was in solchen selbst gefälschten Statistiken irgendwie immer als nicht ganz unwichtiger Hinweis fehlt: Die meisten Deutschen stehen nicht so auf z.B. Maissilage.
Körnermais für den menschlichen Verzehr bringt aber nur wenig mehr als ein Fünftel des Ertrages auf gleicher Fläche. Andere Futterpflanzen sind schwerer vergleichbar, aber da Mais mit zu den ergiebigsten Pflanzen überhaupt gehört, aber beim menschlichen Verzehr eine kleine Rolle spielt, dürfte bei einer 50:50 Verteilung des Ertrages bestenfalls eine 85:15, eher eine 90:10 Verteilung der Anbaufläche vorliegen (nach Ertrag gewichtet, versteht sich. Für Futterpflanzen nimmt man ja garne auch etwas mehr, dafür schlechteren Boden). Natürlich wäre es toll, dass letzte Zehntel auch noch für die menschliche Ernährung zu nehmen. Aber wenn da noch die im Gegenzug entfallenden Tierprodukte abzieht, bringt das wirklich wenig für die Nahrungsmittelverfügbarkeit.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar, warum sollte man auch erstmal bei der wesentlich praktikabel angehbareren Bildung ansetzen und Fleisch erschwinglich lassen...



Man sollte das eine nicht mit dem anderen Verknüpfen. Es gibt eine ganze Menge Dinge, die sich arme Menschen leisten können sollten, zu denen ihnen aber mangels Geld der Zugang verwehrt bleibt. Jetzt können wir die entweder alle künstlich billig machen, mit dem Nebenergebnis dass reiche Menschen damit um sich schmeißen und die ganze Welt uns den subventionierten Kram aus den Regalen wegnimmt, oder wir können was gegen die Armut tun (z.B. auch über das Bildungssystem).

Wir haben, gemessen am verfügbaren Platz, auf alle Fälle zu viel Nutzvieh für das Tierwohl, wir haben zuviel Nutzvieh für den Futtermittelanbau, wir haben zuviel Nutzvieh für die Abnahmepreise der Bauern, wir haben zuviel Nutzvieh für das Klima, wir haben zuviel Nutzvieh für die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung und wir haben viel zu viel Nutzvieh für das Grundwasser.
"Weniger Nutzvieh" klingt damit durchaus nach einer guten Idee. Die Packungs Steaks darf ja ruhig weiterhin 4 € kosten - aber dann halt für 300 g, womit zwei Durchschnittsdeutsche inklusive Beilagen gut ernährt sind und nicht für den 1 kg Nackenbeutel, der heute für die gleiche Zahl an Leuten auf dem Grill landet.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Wegwerfgesellschaft gehört,  du "Gebildeter", in der jährlich Tonnen an Verpackungen, Lebensmittel und Elektrotechnik weggeworfen wird ?



"Wegwerfgesellschaft" beschreibt die Entsorgung von kaum gebrauchten Dingen, nicht von Neuware. Wenn ein Smartphone nach zwei Jahren ersetzt wird, schmeißt es nicht die Industrie weg. Wenn von den oben beschriebenen 1 kg Beuteln Steaks für 4 Personen sicherheitshalber 3 gekauft wurden und dann 1 kg in den Müll fliegen, weil der weibliche Teil der Gäste überraschenderweise doch nur normal viel ist, schmeißt das nicht die Industrie weg. Wenn statt der 100 g Tafel Schokolade mit 1 g Papier/Folie drum rum die besten von Rocher gekauft werden mit Plastikfolie um Plastikbox mit Plastikeinsetzen drin, die plastikabgedeckt sind, um in einem Plastikrahmen die in plastikbeschichtetes Papier eingewickelten Moncherie zu tragen, dann schmeißt das auch nicht die Industrie weg. (Von den großen Rocher-Eiern mal ganz zu schweigen.) Zwar kann man Ferroro in dem Fall vorhalten, das Zeug produziert zu haben, aber wer kauft es nochmal?
Dieses Prinzip gilt für die gesamte Palette vom Kik-T-Shirt, dass nach zwei Wochen "out" ist bis zum SUV, der 40% mehr Luft und 50% mehr Masse bewegt als PKW, die vor 20 Jahren die gleiche Transportleistung erbrachten: Verschwenden tut in Deutschland vor allem der Endverbraucher. Der Industrie kann man nur Vorwerfen, dass sie vieles über große Entfernungen ranschafft, anstatt ein paar mehr Leute vor Ort anzuheuern.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil der Scheiß aus der Fleischtheke vom Rewe oft auch aus den gleichen Fleischfabriken kommt (im Rewe nur aufgeschnitten wird und hinter die Theke gepackt), wie die abgepackte Wurst und Rewe sich dafür noch mal einen satten Obolus oben drauf packen lässt, so als würdest du bei einem echten Fleischer mit eigener Schlachtung kaufen, gerne auch mehr.
> 
> Abgesehen davon hat nicht mal annähernd jeder Discounter, oder Supermarkt, nicht mal jeder Rewe, eine Fleischtheke und reine Fleischereifachgeschäfte sind inzwischen, besonders in den Städten, aber auch zunehmend auf dem Land, oft auch Mangelware.



Neben der reinen Verfügbarkeit sind auch Zeitaufwand und Haltbarkeit ein Thema:
Unter Schutzathmosphäre abgepacktes Fleisch nehme ich im Supermarkt für die nächsten 3-7 Tage mit.
Wenn ich mein Hack dagegen morgens vom Schlachter hole und es vielleicht noch 35 °C sind, ist das spätestens am nächsten Abend ggf. schon reif für die Tonne. Ich müsste also 2-3 die Woche zusätzlich einkaufen gehen. Bzw. die meisten würden spätestens dann, um alleine den Zeitverlust durch das Kaufen selbst auszugleichen, nicht mehr gehen sondern fahren, auch wenn der Laden nur 3-4 km weg ist. Da hat man ratzfatz mehr Energie in die Beschaffung investiert, als jemals in einer Verpackung stecken könnte. (Und die Tuperware jedesmal wieder richtig sauber zu bekommen, um wenigstens den einen Tag Haltbarkeit zu garantieren, läuft auch nicht ganz ohne Energieeinsatz ab.)

Bei trockenen, einermaßen haltbaren Gütern ist unerpackt schon eher ein Ansatz. Ich habe nie verstanden, wieso man größeres Obst und Gemüse (das nach dem Einkauf eh nochmal gewaschen oder geschält wird) in Plastiktüten stecken muss.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre schon lange mal an der Zeit endlich bei der Schwurbler"medizin", mit ihren Zuckerkügelchen und "alternativen Heilpraktikern" anzusetzen...



Hatten wir schon letztes Jahr das Thema: Als symbolische Anerkennung von Wissenschaft zwar überfällig. Aber Fakt ist leider auch, dass für viele der Halbhypochonder in Deutschland der Placeboeffekt eine vollkommen ausreichende und darüber hinaus Nebenwirkungsfreie Behandlung darstellt und Homöpathie da eine verdammt beliebte Verabreichungsform ist, die trotz der absurden Preise für ein paar Tropfen Wasser mit Zucker immer noch weniger kostet, als echte Medikamente.

Die paar Millionen einzusparen droht also, mehr Millionen zu kosten. Verweis auf obige Ausführungen zu fehlender Bildung  .


----------



## Tschetan (14. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was in solchen selbst gefälschten Statistiken








						Bundesinformationszentrum Landwirtschaft: Was wächst auf Deutschlands Feldern?
					

In Deutschland wird auf etwa 16,6 Millionen Hektar, also knapp der Hälfte der gesamten Fläche, Landwirtschaft betrieben. Aber was wächst dort?



					www.landwirtschaft.de
				




Ich denke das die Aussage von den vorhandenen Reserven stimmt.
Gerade wenn man auch global denkt. Abgeholzt Flächen für Soja und Palmöl, in geeigneten Regionen der Welt, verlagern die Probleme .
Die Belastung der Böden durch Nitrate, sind auch Folgen der Massentierhaltung.
Ein  erster Schritt wäre der Abbau von Überschüssen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon letztes Jahr das Thema: Als symbolische Anerkennung von Wissenschaft zwar überfällig. Aber Fakt ist leider auch, dass für viele der Halbhypochonder in Deutschland der Placeboeffekt eine vollkommen ausreichende und darüber hinaus Nebenwirkungsfreie Behandlung darstellt und Homöpathie da eine verdammt beliebte Verabreichungsform ist, die trotz der absurden Preise für ein paar Tropfen Wasser mit Zucker immer noch weniger kostet, als echte Medikamente.


Immerhin fast 700 Millionen Euro im Jahr 2019:

Das Geschäft mit Homöopathie wächst


Und das hier ist auch interessant: Studie: Behandlung mit Homoeopathie ist dauerhaft teurer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2022)

Äh: Die 670 Millionen sind der Gesamtumsatz der Branche. Die Krankenkassen haben aber nur 13% der Fälle einen Teil der Kosten übernommen. Also, bei gleichmäßiger Verteilung der Werte, vielleicht 80 Millionen Euro für Homöpathie bezahlt. Das deckt sich ungefähr mit den direkten Zahlen, die ich im letzten Jahr gehört habe und ist sehr wenig im Vergleich zu dem Gesamtkosten der Krankenkassen. Wenn dem eine angemessen große Zahl an Fällen gegenübersteht, in denen sonst Medizin hätte bezahlt werden müssen, kann das trotz allem Aberglauben eine Win-Win-Win-Situation für Patienten, Krankenkassen und Gesellschaft sein.


@Tschetan: Ich meinte damit nicht, dass die Zahlen an sich falsch wären, sondern dass (gemäß des Spruchs "traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" und der sich auch nicht auf falsche Zahlen, sondern auf die statistische Aufarbeitung derselben bezieht) die Interpretation dieser Zahlen aufgrund fehlender Informationen einen falschen Eindruck erweckt. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bewusst. Das ist ähnlich wie mit den Batterieauto-Studien die alle davon ausgehen, dass für zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch auch zusätzlicher erneuerbarer Strom im Netz aus dem nichts entsteht: Alles richtig gerechnet, alles angegeben, aber total absurde Annahmen gemacht und das nicht thematisiert, obwohl die weitaus wichtiger als alle betrachteten Aspekte wären und das Ergebnis komplett auf den Kopf stellen können.

Das gilt ähnlich auch für deinen neuen Link. Der betrachtet jetzt nicht Produktion, sondern nur Flächen - ohne zu beachten, dass Grasland oft miserabler Ackerboden ist. In der Landwirtschaft verquirlt man normalerweise alle Aspekte zur Ertragsmesszahl, die sowohl Fläche als auch Bodengüte berücksichtigt, also den Absoluten Nutzwert als Ackerland angibt. Darauf müsste man eigentlich eine Statistik aufbauen: Wieviele derart gewichtete ha werden für Tierfutter, wie viele für Energie und wie viele für direkten menschlichen Verzehr genutzt?
Leider habe ich so eine Statistik noch nie gesehen und googlen kann man auch vergessen. Die Ergebnisse sind zugespammt mit Veganermärchen, die nur den verwerteten Ertrag ohne Berücksichtigung des Abfalls oder nur die Bodenfläche ohne Bewertung der Nutzbarkeit betrachten. Beides kann, wie dargelegt, zu Fehlern in Größenordnung von 500% fehlen, wenn man daraus Aussagen über die produzierbaren Nahrungsmittel ableiten will.


----------



## Lotto (14. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum kaufen so viele Kunden die verpackte Wurst wenn es ne Theke gibt an der sie mit ne eigenen Dose vorbei kommen können und ohne Abfall ihren Aufschnitt kaufen können?
> Wurst hat üblicherweise auch keine Verpackung die einen anfixen soll wie bei Müsli oder so.


Die/das verpackte Wurst/Fleisch ist länger haltbar. Das ist für mich einer der Hauptgründe.
Der zweiten ist, dass ich nur Biofleisch kaufe (also das was der Supermarkt als Bio bezeichnet, quasi Bio "light"). Das Biofleisch gibts hier nur abgepackt bei uns im Edeka. Daneben liegt, ebenfalls verpackt, vier mal soviel Fleisch der schlechtesten Haltungsform. Und am Tresen bekommst du nicht die höchste Haltungform. Der Grund ist recht simpel: der Supermarkt verkauft das was nachgefragt wird. Anscheind ist die Nachfrage nach Bio so gering, dass es sich nicht lohnt das offen an der Theke anzubieten. Es macht halt für viele Menschen nen Unterschied ob 400g Hähnchenbrust 4,50 Euro kosten oder 11,50 Euro.

Aber in vielen Fällen ist es auch einfach Bequemlichkeit und Zeit.
Die verpackte Wurst kann man im vorbeigehen greifen. Bei der Wursttheke musst du erstmal ne Nummer ziehen, warten bis deine Nummer im Display erscheint, dann der Frau hinterm Tresen sagen was du möchtest. Die braucht dann ewig um das zu verpacken.
Im Endeffekt braucht man dann 5-6 Minuten nur für die Wursttheke und ein paar Scheiben Wurst. Wenn die Bedienung gerade hinten Raum hinter der Theke irgendwo steckt kommt noch die Wartezeit dazu bis die mal wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bei der Wursttheke musst du erstmal ne Nummer ziehen, warten bis deine Nummer im Display erscheint, dann der Frau hinterm Tresen sagen was du möchtest.


Nummer ziehen kennt man ja von Behörden aber bei der Wurst- und Fleischtheke? Was ist das für ein Laden?


----------



## Tschetan (14. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Die 670 Millionen sind der Gesamtumsatz der Branche. Die Krankenkassen haben aber nur 13% der Fälle einen Teil der Kosten übernommen. Also, bei gleichmäßiger Verteilung der Werte, vielleicht 80 Millionen Euro für Homöpathie bezahlt. Das deckt sich ungefähr mit den direkten Zahlen, die ich im letzten Jahr gehört habe und ist sehr wenig im Vergleich zu dem Gesamtkosten der Krankenkassen. Wem dem eine angemessen große Zahl an Fällen gegenübersteht, in denen sonst Medizin hätte bezahlt werden müssen, kann das trotz allem Aberglauben eine Win-Win-Win-Situation für Patienten, Krankenkassen und Gesellschaft sein.
> 
> 
> @Tschetan: Ich meinte damit nicht, dass die Zahlen an sich falsch wären, sondern dass (gemäß des Spruchs "traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" und der sich auch nicht auf falsche Zahlen, sondern auf die statistische Aufarbeitung derselben bezieht) die Interpretation dieser Zahlen aufgrund fehlender Informationen einen falschen Eindruck ist. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bewusst. Das ist ähnlich wie mit den Batterieauto-Studien die alle davon ausgehen, dass für zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch auch zusätzlicher erneuerbarer Strom im Netz aus dem nichts entsteht: Alles richtig gerechnet, alles angegeben, aber total absurde Annahmen gemacht und nicht thematisiert, die aber weitaus wichtiger als alle betrachteten Aspekte wären und die das Ergebnis komplett auf den Kopf stellen können.
> ...



Hast du sicher recht, nur was ich meine ist die Vorhaltung von Flächen, die entweder für Nahrungsmittelproduktion fehlen, oder der Natur " entrissen" werden.
Am Ende ist es Stück für Stück irgendwo ein Baustein.
Wir produzieren Fleisch das entsorgt wird, verbrauchen dafür wertvolle Flächen und um die Gülle zu entsorgen, versauen wir Boden und Grundwasser.
Das liegt nicht nur an den Preisen, sondern auch an Haltharkeitsdaten und bestimmten Philosophien, in Bezug darauf was es alles, zu jeder Zeit geben muß.

So würden Wälder die Temperaturen absenken,  können CO2 und Grundwasser zu speichern.
Deshalb sehe ich es auch kritisch, das jede Vorstadt - Milf, ihr eigenes Pferd, für ihren wöchentlichen Ausritt besitzt.
Was das gesamte an Flächen und Futter benötigt, ist nicht wenig.


Lotto schrieb:


> Bei der Wursttheke musst du erstmal ne Nummer ziehen, warten bis deine Nummer im Display erscheint, dann der Frau hinterm Tresen sagen was du möchtest.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine Rückbesinnung auf viele kleine Fleischer von Vorteil wären.
So ein Fleischer muß viel besser kalkulieren, weil das wegwerfen sein Geld wäre und die Wurst ja früher auch an der Theke verpackt wurde.  Im Osten mit Papier.
Außerdem schmeckt es besser. 😏


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

> Berlin. Bundesarbeitsminister *Hubertus Heil (SPD) hat eine deutliche Erhöhung der Hartz-IV-Sätze angekündigt. „Mit dem Bürgergeld werden wir das System entbürokratisieren und dafür sorgen, dass Menschen in der Not verlässlich abgesichert sind“, *sagte er dem RedaktionsNetzwerk Deutschland
> 
> *„Ich werde den Gesetzentwurf in diesem Sommer vorlegen und es wird zu Beginn des nächsten Jahres eine deutliche Erhöhung der Regelsätze geben“, betonte er*. „Unser Sozialstaat muss dafür sorgen, dass Menschen, die keine finanziellen Rücklagen haben, auch über die Runden kommen können“, sagte Heil. „Ich bin fest entschlossen, die Art, wie wir den Regelsatz berechnen, zu verändern. *Der bisherige Mechanismus hinkt der Preisentwicklung zu sehr hinterher.“*



Na schauen wir mal, überfällig war das ja bereits lange...
Wenn die "deutliche Erhöhung" dann aber nächstes Jahr am Ende nur die rund 54 Euro betragen sollte, die mal im Raum standen, dürfte der Satz, bei der aktuellen Preisentwicklung, wohl weiter massiv hinter der Entwicklung hinterher hinken. 

Und vor allen bleibt bis dahin auch weiterhin die Frage, was Empfänger von Leistungen bis nächstes Jahr machen sollen.

Gehen die aktuellen Preissteigerungen so weiter wie bisher, dürften Empfänger von Leistungen noch vor Ende des Jahres bereits in die Not geraten, sich selbst grundlegende Lebensmittel gar nicht mehr in ausreichenden Umfang leisten zu können, da selbst die billigste Dreckswurst der Discounter Eigenmarken und grundlegende Nahrungsmittel, wie z.B. Quark & Brot, in den letzten Monaten bereits Preissteigerungen von teilweise deutlich über 50% hatten.









						Höhere Hartz-IV-Sätze: Hubertus Heil kündigt deutlich mehr Geld an
					

Menschen in Not sollen „verlässlich abgesichert“ sein: Mit der Einführung des Bürgergeldes im kommenden Jahr sollen die Regelsätze der jetzigen Hartz-IV-Empfänger steigen, kündigt Arbeitsminister Hubertus Heil im RND-Interview an. Zudem sollen bei künftigen Entlastungspaketen nur noch Menschen...




					www.rnd.de


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gehen die aktuellen Preissteigerungen so weiter wie bisher, dürften Empfänger von Leistungen noch vor Ende des Jahres bereits in die Not geraten, sich selbst grundlegende Lebensmittel gar nicht mehr in ausreichenden Umfang leisten zu können, da selbst die billigste Dreckswurst der Discounter Eigenmarken und grundlegende Nahrungsmittel, wie z.B. Quark & Brot, in den letzten Monaten bereits Preissteigerungen von teilweise deutlich über 50% hatten.


Sparanus war hier ja der Auffassung, dass die Preissteigerungen bei Lebensmitteln exakt der Inflationsrate entsprechen.
Was aber Quatsch ist. Weil im (virtuellen) Warenkorb die Anteile unterschiedlich gewichtet sind. Und dort Nahrungsmittel nur einen kleinen Teil ausmachen.


----------



## Poulton (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil im (virtuellen) Warenkorb die Anteile unterschiedlich gewichtet sind. Und dort Nahrungsmittel nur einen kleinen Teil ausmachen.


Dieser Warenkorb ist vorallem ein Durchschnitt aus allen möglichen Haushaltsformen, arm, reich oder merzsche Mittelschicht sowie auch Stadt und Land.








						Inflation: Warenkörbe und die Tücken des Durchschnitts - OXI Blog
					

Ein Gespräch mit Christoph-Martin Mai über den Verbraucherpreisindex des Statistischen Bundesamts und die Inflation. Aus OXI 6/21.




					oxiblog.de


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sparanus war hier ja der Auffassung, dass die Preissteigerungen bei Lebensmitteln exakt der Inflationsrate entsprechen.


Entweder kannst du das zitieren oder du löscht diese Lüge.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Entweder kannst du das zitieren oder du löscht diese Lüge.


Bitte schön:


Sparanus schrieb:


> 8 Prozent Inflation heißt, dass der Warenkorb der als Referenz genommen wird 8 Prozent mehr kostet.


Die Aussage ist zwar nicht falsch. Aber ich hatte explizit von Lebensmitteln gesprochen.
Bzw du wolltest mir das mit den Lebensmitteln zuerst nicht glauben. Deswegen hattest du auf den Warenkorb verwiesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dieser Warenkorb ist vorallem ein Durchschnitt aus allen möglichen Haushaltsformen, arm, reich oder merzsche Mittelschicht sowie auch Stadt und Land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es täuscht halt wunderbar einfach darüber hinweg, das Probleme ggf. größer sind, als solche facegelifteten Zahlen im Grunde impizieren.

Immerhin ist Inflation auf Elektronik, Haushaltswaren und Autos etwas das ärmere Personen erstmal oft genauso weniger direkt trifft, wie Personen mit deutlich mehr Einkommen, da die (Neu-)Anschaffungszeiträume doch ehr vergleichsweise groß ausfallen.

Zudem eignet sich das natürlich dann auch wunderbar um die Inflation runterzurechnen, da Elektronik, Haushaltswaren und Autos in Summe meist weniger massiv größeren direkten Sprüngen unterliegen, anders halt als Lebensmittel, oder Energie, die ärmere Menschen auch unmittelbar überproportional härter treffen, als höhere Einkommen.

Am Ende ist es halt wieder nicht groß anders als beim Durchschnittseinkommen, wo "durchschnittlich" jeder Deutsche ca. 3500 Euro im Monat verdient, oder dem Vermögen, wo wir in Deutschland ja alle "durchschnittlich" 83.000 Euro besitzen, oder wenn der Armutsbericht mal wieder "politikerfreundlicher" umgeschrieben wird.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Das ist das schönrechnen der Statistiken, von Theoretikern, welche keinen Bezug zur Lebenswirklichkeit einfacher Menschen haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist das schönrechnen der Statistiken, *von Theoretikern*, welche keinen Bezug zur Lebenswirklichkeit einfacher Menschen haben.


Nein, mehr von Menschen die nicht möchten das die Gerechtigkeitsfrage stärker thematisisert wird und daher lieber etwas Geld dafür ausgeben (Lobbyismus), das u.a. eben auch Personen im Staat Untersuchungen und Statistiken in Auftrag geben, die die Situationen schöner färben (Armutsbericht -> BM Arbeit & Soziales, Warenkorb Inflation -> Statistisches Bundesamt), als mehr Geld bezahlen zu müssen, um die Gesellschaft gerechter zu gestalten.

Und für die beteiligten Seiten ist das in jeden Fall eine Win-Win Situation.
Die einen müssen von ihren Vermögen nur vergleichsweise kleine Penats abdrücken und die anderen können sich mit diesen Penats ein schöneres Leben machen.
Verlierer ist dabei nur der größere Teil der Bürger, die dadurch sozial und wirtschaftlich etwas weniger und etwas mehr unter die Räder kommen...

Aber hey!
Die bekommen im Zweifel einfach alle 4 Jahre kleine Wahlgeschenke, welche dann von ihren eigenen Steuergeldern bezahlt werden und wenn das nicht hilft "mahnt" man einfach eindringlich davor, wie beim Mindestlohn, dass die Einführung von sowas ihr Leben noch beschissener machen wird, wenn die größeren Einkommen mehr zur Kasse gebeten werden, weil ihre eh schon beschissenen Arbeitsplätze dann ja ganz wegfallen (dumm nur wenn die eigene unbegründete Angstmacherei sich hinterher dann halt als genau das entpuppt was es ist, reine unbegründete Angstmacherei).

Aber ganz grundsätzlich hat das schüren von Angst um das eigene (Seelen)wohl ja bekanntermaßen bei der Kriche auch Jahrhunderte lang ganz wunderbar funktioniert, um das "Fussvolk" ruhig und willig zu halten und oft genug funktioniert das halt bis heute noch, damit die Menschen nicht auf die Idee kommen mal zu laut zu fragen, ob das was hier in der Gesellschaft bzgl. der Verteilung passiert, noch als auch nur ansatzweise gerecht bezeichnet werden kann.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Und vor allem wird immer gerne von einer "Neiddebatte" gesprochen, wenn man soziale Ungerechtigkeiten anspricht.
Das spiegelt aber nur die Oberflächlichkeit solcher Menschen wieder.
Ich persönlich kenne keinen Neid. Und darum geht es auch nicht.
Es geht darum das die Menschen  würdevoll (über)leben können.
Das Menschen welche Vollzeit arbeiten nicht beim Amt aufstocken müssen.
Und das Männer *und* Frauen bei gleicher getaner Arbeit gefälligst auch den selben Lohn bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und vor allem wird immer gerne von einer "Neiddebatte" gesprochen, wenn man soziale Ungerechtigkeiten anspricht.
> Das spiegelt aber nur die Oberflächlichkeit solcher Menschen wieder.
> Ich persönlich kenne keinen Neid. Und darum geht es auch nicht.


Es gibt sicher auch Menschen bei denen da reiner Neid spricht, aber es ist nicht der Grundtenor, aus dem solche Debatten meistens angstoßen werden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht darum das die Menschen  würdevoll (über)leben können.



Eben, wenn jemand  sich eine Villa im Millionenbereich leisten kann, oder mit dem 900.000 Euro Privatflugzeug zu syltschen Hochzeiten von geistigen Schwipschwagern fliegen kann (*hust*), dann aber nur lächerliche Spitzensteuersätze zahlen muss, während das andere Ende mit dem 15 Jahre alten Gebrauchtwagen kaum weiß wie es von Monatsanfang bis Monatsende zur Arbeit kommen soll und dabei die letzten Wochen im Monat noch anständig Essen kann und wehe es geht noch ein Haushaltsgerät unplanmäßig nebenher kaputt, oder die 15 Jahre alte Karre muss mal wieder zur außerplanmäßigen Reperatur, oder das eigene Kind auf Klassenfahrt...

Stellt sich halt schon die Frage, ob das noch gerecht ist und ob sich jemand ein rein privates 900.000 Euro Flugzeug leisten können sollte, oder die teure Villa, weil man halt nur lächerliche Abgaben zur Gesellschaft leisten muss und das andere Ende nur deshalb überleben kann, weil diese Gesellschaft sie dafür aufstockt / subventioniert, oder sie sich selbst mit zweit- dritt- und viertjobs seelisch und körperlich kaputt machen, um irgendwie gerade so über die Runden zu kommen.

Nur um dann wieder am Ende, nach 40 Jahren Arbeit, auch noch als armgewirtschafteter und gesundheitlich kaputter Renter, zur Belohnung weiterarbeiten gehen zu dürfen, weil die Rente sonst nicht einmal in den letzten Lebensjahren ausreicht, um davon zu leben.


----------



## Lotto (15. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nummer ziehen kennt man ja von Behörden aber bei der Wurst- und Fleischtheke? Was ist das für ein Laden?


Edeka


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Edeka


Muss dann aber wohl ehr eine persönliche lokale Geschichte des Filialbetreibers sein?
Weil gehört und selbst kennen tue ich das sonst nicht aus Edeka Märkten.


----------



## Lotto (15. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Muss dann aber wohl ehr eine persönlich getroffene lokale Geschichte des Filialbetreibers sein?
> Weil gehört und selbst kennen tue ich das sonst nicht aus Edeka Märkten.


Wahrscheinlich. Jedoch würde ohne so ein System ja die Wartezeit trotzdem nicht geringer werden.
Brötchen/Brot kauf ich z.B. immer beim Bäcker. Kostet deutlich mehr, schmeckt aber auch deutlich besser. Bei der Theke dagegen hab ich qualitativ noch keinen Vorteil festgestellt (wie schon geschrieben, Bio haben sie sogar nur abgepackt).


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist zwar nicht falsch.


Dann behaupte das auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann behaupte das auch nicht.


Kannst du nicht lesen?


RyzA schrieb:


> Bzw du wolltest mir das mit den Lebensmitteln zuerst nicht glauben. Deswegen hattest du auf den Warenkorb verwiesen.


Ich hatte zuerst von teureren Lebensmitteln geschrieben und du bist mit den dämlichen Warenkorb angekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst von teureren Lebensmitteln geschrieben und du bist mit den dämlichen Warenkorb angekommen.


Man muss sich halt auf was einigen und das ist dieser Warenkorb. Was juckt es mich wenn Knoblauch jetzt 500€ pro Kilo kostet, ich ess das Zeug nicht.
Wenn du keinen festen Warenkorb über die die Zeit definieren kannst, kannst du deine Behauptung nur sehr selektiv treffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt auf was einigen und das ist dieser Warenkorb. Was juckt es mich wenn Knoblauch jetzt 500€ pro Kilo kostet, ich ess das Zeug nicht.


Isst du dann auch kein Brot mehr, wenn das Kilo 500 Euro kostet, oder fängt es dann doch an dich plötzlich zu stören, weil du das ja, im Gegensatz zu Knoblauch, isst?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Isst du dann auch kein Brot mehr, wenn das Kilo 500 Euro kostet


Es gibt so viele Gegenden auf der Erde wo man kein Brot isst...

Sucht euch ne anständige Datenbasis oder lasst es.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Gegenden auf der Erde wo man kein Brot isst...



Hier in unseren Breitenkreis isst man aber Brot und gehört es bereits seit der Steinzeit zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln, auch weil Reis hier, z.B. nicht wächst und Dinge wie Hirse u.a. nicht in der Menge angebaut werden, um es ersetzen zu können!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sucht euch ne anständige Datenbasis oder lasst es.


Oder du fängst an einfach mal an einen Moment still zu sein, statt gerade in einer Tour nur Unsinn von dir zu geben und dabei noch anderen gegenüber ausfallend zu werden!
Wie wärs?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder du fängst an einfach mal an einen Moment still zu sein, statt gerade in einer Tour nur Unsinn von dir zu geben und dabei noch anderen gegenüber ausfallend zu werden!


Dann meld mich doch wenn du mit Kritik nicht umgehen kannst.

Aber ich warte auf deinen Warenkorb der die "wahre" Inflation zeigt. Bitte so seit der Euro Einführung reicht mir.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das Männer *und* Frauen bei gleicher getaner Arbeit gefälligst auch den selben Lohn bekommen.


Dass im selben Unternehmen im selben Job tatsächlich zwei verschiedene Gehälter abhängig vom Geschlecht gezahlt werden konnte irgendwie noch nie jemand zeigen. Beim Mitteln fallen halt die ganzen "3/4' Stellen an weil sich am Ende doch die Frau mehr um die Familie kümmer die so im Arbeitsvertrag nie beschrieben wurden.
Das kann man kritisieren, ist aber keine Diskriminierung ausgehend von den Arbeitgebern.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann meld mich doch wenn du mit Kritik nicht umgehen kannst.


Du darfst gerne auch deine Anliegen freundlich formulieren ohne dass es auf Meldungen und (Ver-)Warnungen hinaus läuft.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass im selben Unternehmen im selben Job tatsächlich zwei verschiedene Gehälter abhängig vom Geschlecht gezahlt werden konnte irgendwie noch nie jemand zeigen. Beim Mitteln fallen halt die ganzen "3/4' Stellen an weil sich am Ende doch die Frau mehr um die Familie kümmer die so im Arbeitsvertrag nie beschrieben wurden.
> Das kann man kritisieren, ist aber keine Diskriminierung ausgehend von den Arbeitgebern.


Wie das im selben Unternehmen aussieht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
3/4 Stellen spielen keine Rolle weil wohl der Bruttostundenverdienst verglichen wird.



> Der bereinigte Gender-Pay-Gap erlaubt Aussagen zur Höhe des Unterschieds im Bruttostundenverdienst von Frauen und Männern mit vergleichbaren Eigenschaften. Beim bereinigten Gender-Pay-Gap wird also der Teil des Verdienstunterschieds herausgerechnet, der auf strukturellen Unterschieden (Ausstattungseffekten) wie Ausbildungsgrad, Beruf, Qualifikation, Arbeitserfahrung u. ä. von Männern und Frauen beruht.Daher ist der bereinigte Gender-Pay-Gap im Normalfall kleiner als der unbereinigte. Neben den genannten beobachtbaren Ausstattungsunterschieden kann es weitere Unterschiede geben, die unbeobachtbar oder schwer messbar sind (z. B. Arbeitsmotivation) und ebenfalls einen Teil der Lohndifferenz erklären. Demnach wäre der bereinigte Gender-Pay-Gap als das maximale Ausmaß der Lohndiskriminierung zu verstehen. Anderseits kann es sein, dass die Verteilung von Männern und Frauen nach bestimmten Ausstattungsmerkmalen (z. B. Qualifikation, Wirtschaftsbranche) möglicherweise selbst bereits das Ergebnis gesellschaftlich benachteiligender Strukturen ist und somit das Ausmaß der Benachteiligung gegebenenfalls unterschätzt wird[(siehe auch Gender-Bias).
> 
> Der bereinigte GPG beträgt ca. 2–7 %. Dies bedeutet, dass im Durchschnitt Frauen unter der Voraussetzung vergleichbarer Tätigkeit und gleicher Qualifikation pro Stunde 2–7 % weniger als Männer verdienten.
> 
> In den Berechnungen der OECD waren rund zwei Drittel der unbereinigten GPG durch Ausstattungsunterschiede erklärbar. Die verbleibenden Lohnunterschiede können daher auf weitere unbeobachtete Faktoren sowie diskriminierende Praktiken am Arbeitsmarkt zurückgeführt werden. Das deutsche Statistische Bundesamt (Destatis) kam 2014 zu dem Ergebnis, dass etwa ein Viertel des unbereinigten Gender-Pay-Gap nicht durch beobachtete Ausstattungseffekte erklärt werden kann. Dabei sei jedoch zu berücksichtigen, dass der bereinigte Gender-Pay-Gap möglicherweise geringer ausgefallen wäre, wenn weitere lohnrelevante Einflussfaktoren für die statistischen Analysen zur Verfügung gestanden hätten. So lagen beispielsweise zu den familienbedingten Erwerbsunterbrechungen keine Informationen vor.Laut Destatis lag der unbereinigte Gap im Jahr 2019 bei 19 % (2014: 22 %) und der bereinigte im Jahr 2018 bei 6 %, unverändert zu 2014.


Es wird wohl zwischen bereinigten und unbereinigten Gender-Pay-Gap unterschieden.

Und hier was zu den Ursachen:


> Die Löhne von Männern und Frauen werden durch verschiedene Faktoren beeinflusst. Ein Grund ist die stärkere Arbeitsmarktbeteiligung der Männer. Männer machen weit mehr Überstunden mit hohen Lohnzuschlägen, als dies bei Frauen zu beobachten ist, und arbeiten mit weniger Karriereunterbrechungen.
> 
> Die Erklärung der Einkommensunterschiede wird zusätzlich erschwert durch die Beobachtung, dass der Gender-Pay-Gap bei Selbstständigen deutlich höher als bei abhängig Beschäftigten ist. Arbeitgeber scheiden hier als Quelle von Diskriminierungen aus; zu untersuchen bleibt hier die Rolle der Auftraggeber. Studien legen allerdings nahe, dass ein eventuell vorurteilbehaftetes Verhalten von Kunden und Kapitalgebern bei weiblichen Selbständigen keine ausgeprägte Rolle zu spielen scheint. Die Analyse berechnete auf Basis einer sehr großen Stichprobe für Deutschland ein unbereinigtes Gap von 44 % für Selbständige, von dem nur gut die Hälfte auf die bekannten Einflussfaktoren zurückführbar ist. Die Ursachen der verbleibend hohen Einkommensdifferenz von ca. 20 % konnten bislang noch nicht erklärt werden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Gender-Pay-Gap


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie das im selben Unternehmen aussieht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 3/4 Stellen spielen keine Rolle weil wohl der Bruttostundenverdienst verglichen wird.


Die 3/4 waren/sollten deswegen auch in Anführungszeichen. Eine volle Stelle auf die Minute genau zu erfüllen gibt natürlich weniger Gehalt als Übererfüllung mit regelmäßigen Überstunden. Eben das steht ja auch so in deiner angefügten Quelle.

Deswegen gibt es zwar einen Social vs. Technical Pay-Gap, aber eben keinen Gender-Pay-Gap.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es zwar einen Social vs. Technical Pay-Gap, aber eben keinen Gender-Pay-Gap.


Doch die gibt es. Weil das nicht der einzige Faktor ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Eurofond-Bericht von 2010 stellte die *These auf, der um die Ausstattungseffekte bereinigte Lohnunterschied sei nicht die einzige Diskriminierungskomponente*. Vielmehr seien Faktoren wie Berufswahl und *Arbeitsmarktsegregation* *selbst Zeichen von Diskriminierung*, insofern als sie auf Geschlechtsstereotypen basieren.


Soll man dazu sagen, Thesen aufstellen kann man ja gerne, aber dann sollte man auch aufzeigen woran das festzumachen sein soll, was diese These also stützt.
Ich kann z.B. sagen das wir als Unternehmen im IT-Bereich gerne mehr Frauen hätten und wir uns daher auch einige Jahre am "Girls-Day" beteiligt haben, um Einblick in das Berufsfeld zu geben, welches ja üblicherweise recht unterdurchschnittlich oft von Frauen angestrebt wird.

Die interne Erkentniss aus der Auswertung daraus war aber ehr äußerst ernüchternd, dass nicht zu beobachten war das unser Berufsfeld als Firma bei den Mädels besonders viel Anklang / Interesse hervorgerufen hat, eine Ausbildung, oder ein Studium in die Richtung anzustreben, weshalb wir dann nicht mehr daran teilgenommen haben, weil der Aufwand für die Vorbereitung an der Teilnahme am "Grils-Day", das Ergebnis einfach nicht rechtfertigte.
Im Schnitt konnte man sagen das etwa 1 von 20 Mädchen, die an so einem Girls-Day bei uns waren, sich hinterher vorstellen konnte in dem Berufs(feld) tätig zu werden.

Ich halte die These daher, subjektiv betachtet, erstmal ehr für äußerst gewagt, das Frauen aus der Mehrzahl der männerdominierten Berufszweige wirklich mit gewisser Konstanz "rausdiskriminiert" werden, weil klischisierte Vorstellungen vom Geschlecht des den Beruf Ausübenden bestehen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch die gibt es. Weil es nicht der einzige Faktor ist.


Wenn man zur übrigen Begründung Pflegeberufe zu "weiblichen Berufen" macht ist man irgendwie sexistischer unterwegs als alle Gegner der Studie.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man zur übrigen Begründung Pflegeberufe zu "weiblichen Berufen" macht ist man irgendwie sexistischer unterwegs als alle Gegner der Studie.


Gender-Pay-Gap sagt doch nur aus das eine Lohndifferenz zwischen Männern und Frauen gibt. Und es mehrere Ursachen dafür gibt. Das muß ja nicht mal Diskriminierung sein.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gender-Pay-Gap sagt doch nur aus das eine Lohndifferenz zwischen Männern und Frauen gibt. Und es mehrere Ursachen dafür gibt. Das muß ja nicht mal Diskriminierung sein.


Das Wort suggeriert es liegt am Geschlecht. Der Beweis dass es tatsächlich daran liegt bleibt aber aus wenn man aufhört Berufen Geschlechter zuzuordnen. Und letzteres ist imo extrem sexistisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juli 2022)

Ich würde es eher Branchen Pay Gap nennen. Der gesamte soziale Sektor verdient sehr viel weniger als andere Branchen. Jetzt kann man natürlich 3 mal raten, wo die meisten Frauen arbeiten...
Davon ausgehend gibt es wohl eher eine Diskriminierung, oder besser gesagt Benachteiligung. zwischen den Branchen.

Disclaimer zu Diskriminierung:  Ich finde Diskriminierung ist ein sehr starkes Wort, welches hier fälschlich verwendet wird und eher was in einem Kontext von Strafverfolgung und Juristik zu suchen hat, wie Racial Profiling zbsp.

Edit: Oder auch im Rassismus, wo es die falsche Annahme gibt, dass manche Menschengruppen "von Natur aus" krimineller sind, als Andere. Das würde sogar am ehesten der ursprünglichen Wortbedeutung von Diskriminierung nahe kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher Branchen Pay Gap nennen. Der gesamte soziale Sektor verdient sehr viel weniger als andere Branchen. *Jetzt kann man natürlich 3 mal raten, wo die meisten Frauen arbeiten...*


Du darfst auch dreimal raten wo die meisten Mädels beim Girls-Day, auf Nachfrage, wünschen mal später selbst zu arbeiten?
Richtig, in "sozialen" Berufen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Wort suggeriert es liegt am Geschlecht. Der Beweis dass es tatsächlich daran liegt bleibt aber aus wenn man aufhört Berufen Geschlechter zuzuordnen. Und letzteres ist imo extrem sexistisch.


Wenn dann sollte man die Bruttolöhne von weiblichen und männlichen Pflegern vergleichen.
Unabhängig davon wieviele Frauen oder Männer in diesen Berufen arbeiten.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher Branchen Pay Gap nennen. Der gesamte soziale Sektor verdient sehr viel weniger als andere Branchen. Jetzt kann man natürlich 3 mal raten, wo die meisten Frauen arbeiten...
> Davon ausgehend gibt es wohl eher eine Diskriminierung, oder besser gesagt Benachteiligung. zwischen den Branchen.


Ja das stimmt. Hat aber nicht mit den Frauen zu tun. Sondern das solche Jobs gegenüber z.B. technischen Berufen weniger wertgeschätzt werden. Darüber gab es mal eine Studie.

"Branchen-Pay-Gap "trifft es ganz gut. Das ist ein Problem was auch tatsächlich existiert.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn dann sollte man die Bruttolöhne von weiblichen und männlichen Pflegern vergleichen.
> Unabhängig davon wieviele Frauen oder Männer in diesen Berufen arbeiten.


Eben. Und ich verspreche dir wenn man das dann auf die real gearbeitet Stunden normiert kommen die Frauen nicht schlechter weg als die Männer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du sicher recht, nur was ich meine ist die Vorhaltung von Flächen, die entweder für Nahrungsmittelproduktion fehlen, oder der Natur " entrissen" werden.
> Am Ende ist es Stück für Stück irgendwo ein Baustein.



Es gibt da sicherlich ne ganze Ecke von Bausteinen und "weniger" ist fast bei jeder einzelnen davon besser. Aber in der politischen oder besser gesagt populistischen Debatte wird es immer auf "Tierhalt = abgrundtief böse" runtergebrochen. Und das haut hinten und vorne einfach nicht hin. Wenn man sich z.B. anguckt, wie extrem hoch die Ausschussquote bei empfindlicherem Obst in einigen Supermarktauslagen ist (Erdbeeren - 50% der Schalen Müll weil angeschimmelt. Bananen nach spätestens zwei Tagen Müll, weil braun.) oder wie gering der Anteil des tatsächlich verzehrten am verkauften (einige Köhle und Salate, wo 20-40% von dem, was in den Einkaufswagen packt, nie einen Teller sieht), dann können einige Formen von Tierhaltung sogar eine recht gute Bilanz haben: Man verwertet fast alles, was selbst auf schlechtem Land wächst und von dem fertigen Tier wird zwar einiges minderwertiges für nicht-menschlichen Verzehr umgeleitet, aber so gut wie gar nichts weggeschmissen. Nicht zu vergessen auch die Tendenz einiger vieler nicht-Tier-Esser ihren Speiseplan mit exotischem Grünzeug aufzupeppen. Wenn das als Ersatzhandlung stattfindent, kann ein Umstieg auf vegetarische oder gar vegane Kost die Klimabilanz gegenüber heimischer Omnivorie sogar verschlechtern.

Da muss man sehr viel differenzierter betrachten als nur das Klischee von der gesunde-Möhren-gnabbernden und dem 1-€-Nackensteaks-von-Aldi-Verkohler. (Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Frauenquote bei der Berichterstattung über schlechte Ernährung? Warum sind die Beispiele IMMER Männer?)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Muss dann aber wohl ehr eine persönliche lokale Geschichte des Filialbetreibers sein?
> Weil gehört und selbst kennen tue ich das sonst nicht aus Edeka Märkten.



Nummernautomaten habe ich auch schon rumstehen, aber noch nie in Verwendung gesehen. Zugegebenermaßen mache ich auch seit 28 monaten einen großen Bogen um alle Läden/Uhrzeiten, in/zu denen auch nur halb so viele Leute anzutreffen sind.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass im selben Unternehmen im selben Job tatsächlich zwei verschiedene Gehälter abhängig vom Geschlecht gezahlt werden konnte irgendwie noch nie jemand zeigen.



Ist auch schon seit Ewigkeiten verboten.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wie das im selben Unternehmen aussieht weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 3/4 Stellen spielen keine Rolle weil wohl der Bruttostundenverdienst verglichen wird.
> 
> 
> Es wird wohl zwischen bereinigten und unbereinigten Gender-Pay-Gap unterschieden.



Wird es. Aber die plakativ überall rumgereichten, deutlich zweistelligen Zahlen sind immer der unbereinigte, der einfach die unterschiedlichen Tätigkeitsarten und Arbeitszeiten wiederspiegelt. Aber selbst der "bereinigte" ist alles andere als clean. Elternzeit z.B. wird bestenfalls als nicht-Arbeitserfahrungszeit berücksichtig, i.d.R. aber gar nicht. Wer zwei Jahre nicht in seiner Branche tätig ist, verliert aber nicht nur zwei Jahre Aufstieg, sondern er vergisst auch zwei Jahre lang und bildet sich zwei Jahre lang nicht fort. Ehe dieser Rückstand wieder aufgeholt ist, vergeht teils ein weiteres Jahr und dass ist Mutter, die maximal lang zu Hause geblieben ist, mit 40 eben auf einer Karrierestufe mit einem 37 jährigen kinderlosen. Klar, dass sie da auch weniger verdient - und wenn sie sich mit 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung, also mit 48 bei Annahme eines Studiums mit etwas Generation P im Verlauf, einen neuen, besser bezahlten Job suchen möchte, dann tritt sie gegen 45 Jährige kinderlose mit gleicher Berufserfahrung an - aber noch 15% mehr Restarbeitszeit vor der Rente. Wen von beiden möchte man lieber 1-2 Jahre in sein Unternehmen einarbeiten, ehe er maximal produktiv ist? Natürlich den, bei dem man dann mehr davon hat.

Das sind ganz objektive Nachteile als Arbeitnehmer, die zum überwiegenden Teilen Frauen auf sich nehmen, und die sich natürlich in einem niedrigeren Lohn widerspiegeln. Aber bei bereinigten Gender-Vergleichen wird halt nur "gleiche Tätigkeitsbezeichnung, müsste gleichen Lohn geben" betrachtet. (Darüber hinaus ist bei so einem Lebenslauf gewisses Misstrauen der Arbeitgeber gegenüber der späteren Verfügbarkeit auch kein reines Vorurteil mehr, sondern begründet. Wenn bei einem Paar die frühkindliche Erziehung so einseitig verteilt war, dann ist es auch später oft der Partner, der länger in Elternzeit war, der z.B. auf kranke Kinder aufpasst, etc.. Heißt aus Sicht des Arbeitgebers: Nimmt er die Person mit derartiger Lücke im Lebenslauf, kriegt für den gleichen gezahlten Lohn vermutlich 1-2 Wochen weniger Arbeitskraft im Jahr, weil Eltern Anspruch auf Sonderfreistellung haben.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Gender-Pay-Gap sagt doch nur aus das eine Lohndifferenz zwischen Männern und Frauen gibt. Und es mehrere Ursachen dafür gibt. Das muß ja nicht mal Diskriminierung sein.



So sollte das betrachtet werden. So wird es aber in der Diskussion nicht geführt, im Gegenteil. "Gender Pay Gap", und zwar fast immer der unbereinigte, wird ständig als Kampfbegriff für eine angeblich systematische Diskriminierung von Frauen durch alle Männer ins Feld geführt und dient als Begründung für eine organisierte staatliche und auch privatorganisatorische Benachteiligung von Männern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juli 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an die Person ist 2 Jahre im Heim. Kosten sind 4000 Euro pro Monat abzüglich Rente von sagen wir mal 1500 Euro macht das 2500 Euro Rest. 2500 Euro x 24 Monate macht 60000 Euro. Wenn das Haus nicht gerade irgendwo im Nirgendwo steht und aus Pappe besteht dürften danach noch einige 100.000 Euro zum erben über sein.


Und was ist wenn man das haus selbst bewohnen bzw. einen kompletten hof (ohne landwirtschaft) übernehmen will, weil man schon zeit seines lebens darin wohnt? Dann bezahlt man letzten endes doch die rechnung um das nicht zu verlieren, auch wenn man sich deshalb verschulden muß.


Lotto schrieb:


> Und wer seine Eltern ins Heim steckt obwohl die gesundheitlich noch 10 Jahre durchhalten hat es sowieso nicht anders verdient. Gibt es tatsächlich Fälle die so lange im Heim sind? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


Es gibt nicht nur alt und gebrechlich sondern auch alt und dement. Letztere können dabei sehr wohl länger als 2 jahre durch halten und nicht jeder kann so jemanden selbst pflegen. (da wäre z.b. meine grenze)


----------



## Tekkla (16. Juli 2022)

@TurricanVeteran Du hast da Zitate aus dem Energiewende-Topic in den Bundesregierungsthread gezogen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juli 2022)

Ups...Korrigiert...


----------



## Tschetan (16. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur alt und gebrechlich sondern auch alt und dement. Letztere können dabei sehr wohl länger als 2 jahre durch halten und nicht jeder kann so jemanden selbst pflegen. (da wäre z.b. meine grenze)



Schwiegervater nimmt jetzt das vierte Jahr in " Angriff".
Dement, nicht mehr in der Lage kurze Strecken zu gehen und erst recht nicht alleine in einem Haus zu leben.
Es ist auch nicht unbedingt von Vorteil alleine zu leben.  Im Heim ist man nicht alleine und kann sich unterhalten.
Er ist zufrieden und ein paar Stunden bei uns,  sind ihm oft zuviel.

Kosten sind mit Pflegestufe 3 , Rente und Witwerrente weit gedeckt,  so das er seinen Enkel beim studieren unterstützen kann und sogar noch etwas übrig bleibt, nach Abzug aller Kosten.
Haus ist nicht in Gefahr.

In unserem Fall also nichts zu meckern. Seit letzten Jahr reduzierten sich die Kosten,  weil er schon 3 Jahre im Pflegeheim wohnt. Ist sicher auch etwas anderes, als wenn keine, oder nur eine geringe Pflegestufe existiert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist sicher auch etwas anderes, als wenn keine, oder nur eine geringe Pflegestufe existiert?



Wenn kein Anlass für eine Pflegestufe existiert, besteht ja auch kein Anlass für ein Heim. Nur wegen der sozialen Aspekte kann man da auch einfach hingehen oder alternativ in eine Rentner-WG ziehen. Heim mit Betreuung ist erst nötig, wenn es körperlich oder geistig halt nicht mehr zum selbständigen Leben reicht. Wenn der Körper so stark abbaut, dass ein Heim nötig ist, ist aber meist auch die verbleibende Lebensdauer überschaubar. Ausgeprägte Demenz dürfte so ziemlich das einzige weit verbreitete Altersgebrechen sein, dass lange Zeit überlebt wird.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man das haus selbst bewohnen bzw. einen kompletten hof (ohne landwirtschaft) übernehmen will, weil man schon zeit seines lebens darin wohnt? Dann bezahlt man letzten endes doch die rechnung um das nicht zu verlieren, auch wenn man sich deshalb verschulden muß.



Hatten wir doch schon bei der Erbschaftssteuerdiskussion: Wenn man ein Anwesen, dass weit wertvoller als der großzügige Schutzrahmen für selbstgenutzes Wohneigentum ist, komplett im eigenen Besitz halten will, dann muss dafür halt zahlen, in dem man zumindest einen Teil der Immobilie einem nicht-nur-sich-selbst Nutzen zuführt.

Das fällt einfach in die Kategorie: "Kann ja nachvollziehen, dass jemand das will. Aber warum sollte die Gemeinschaft für seinen Willen draufzahlen?"
Ich will auch gerne eine Yacht übernehmen. Ist halt dummerweise keine da und das Sozialamt weigert sich, das zu ändern. Skandal!!111elf


----------



## Lotto (16. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man das haus selbst bewohnen bzw. einen kompletten hof (ohne landwirtschaft) übernehmen will, weil man schon zeit seines lebens darin wohnt? Dann bezahlt man letzten endes doch die rechnung um das nicht zu verlieren, auch wenn man sich deshalb verschulden muß.



Dafür konnten die Erben dann ja durch Einsparung der Miete bzw. Finanzierung eines eigenes Heimes genügend Geld zurücklegen um das auszugleichen.

Sorry aber wenn die Immobilie der pflegenden Person gehört, dann kann man wohl doch nicht ernsthaft denken, dass der Staat, also die Allgemeinheit, die Pflege bezahlt damit die Kinder das Vermögen erben können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juli 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Dafür konnten die Erben dann ja durch Einsparung der Miete bzw. Finanzierung eines eigenes Heimes genügend Geld zurücklegen um das auszugleichen.


Keine ahnung in welcher realität das so ist, in dieser sicherlich nicht. (und schon garnicht mit einem eher unterdurchschnittlichem verdienst) Jeder mit solchen vorraussetzungen hat etwas zum erhalt bei zu tragen und das frisst natürlich auch geld. Zusätzlich ist man heutzutage auch gezwungen etwas für die eigene rente zu tun, denn irgendwelche hilfen bekommt man nur wenn man bei null ist. Wem das so gefällt... meinetwegen. Mir ist das nix. (bis zur rente muß man übrigens erstmal kommen-> das schafft nicht jeder)


Lotto schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn die Immobilie der pflegenden Person gehört, dann kann man wohl doch nicht ernsthaft denken, dass der Staat, also die Allgemeinheit, die Pflege bezahlt damit die Kinder das Vermögen erben können.


Typisch westdeutsche mentalität. Erstmal alles verhöckern und dann jemand anderen mit den resultierenden problemen allein lassen.
Aber wenn du es so siehst (egoistisch kann ich letztlich auch)... Wenn einer nicht arbeitet, dann kann man wohl doch nicht ernsthaft denken, das der staat,also die allgemeinheit, diese person noch mit geld unterstützt. Arbeit liegt doch quasi auf der straße und mittlerweile wird auch fast alles eingestellt was nicht bei 3 auf`m baum ist.
Außerdem kann es nicht sein das der staat für kinder bezahlt. Es ist jedem seine eigene entscheidung welche in die welt zu setzen und vorher zu prüfen, ob man es sich leisten kann.
Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter machen, erspare es aber uns allen. (da wären durchaus noch zuschüsse an die krankenkassen und lebensmittel-subvention zu nennen)


----------



## Lotto (19. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Keine ahnung in welcher realität das so ist, in dieser sicherlich nicht. (und schon garnicht mit einem eher unterdurchschnittlichem verdienst) Jeder mit solchen vorraussetzungen hat etwas zum erhalt bei zu tragen und das frisst natürlich auch geld. Zusätzlich ist man heutzutage auch gezwungen etwas für die eigene rente zu tun, denn irgendwelche hilfen bekommt man nur wenn man bei null ist. Wem das so gefällt... meinetwegen. Mir ist das nix. (bis zur rente muß man übrigens erstmal kommen-> das schafft nicht jeder)
> 
> Typisch westdeutsche mentalität. Erstmal alles verhöckern und dann jemand anderen mit den resultierenden problemen allein lassen.
> Aber wenn du es so siehst (egoistisch kann ich letztlich auch)... Wenn einer nicht arbeitet, dann kann man wohl doch nicht ernsthaft denken, das der staat,also die allgemeinheit, diese person noch mit geld unterstützt. Arbeit liegt doch quasi auf der straße und mittlerweile wird auch fast alles eingestellt was nicht bei 3 auf`m baum ist.
> ...



Also in meiner Realität muss ich Miete zahlen UND fürs Alter vorsorgen, während der Hausbesitzer nur seinen Hauskredit abzahlen muss, was in denn allermeisten Fällen deutlich unter den Mietkosten einer kleineren Wohnung liegt (Garten & Co noch nichtmal mit eingerechnet). Und ja ein Haus muss auch mal repariert werden, aber das ist relativ wenig.
Das Haus ist übrigens die beste Altersvorsorge. Das was da an Miete eingespart wird kannst du meist gar nicht in deinem Arbeitsleben in eine private Rentenversicherung einzahlen. Selbst mit den Reperaturen die irgendwann unweigerlich anstehen.

Das ist übrigens keine westdeutsche Mentalität, sondern das ist der Grundgedanke unseres Sozialsystems.

Übrigens arbeiten auch die allermeisten Leute, die kein Haus/Eigentumswohnung besitzen, sich das aber trotz 40h+ (45 Jahre Arbeit+) nicht leisten konnten. Und die sollen dann dir deine Erbschaft finanzieren?
Nochmal: das Haus gehört nicht dir, es gehört deine Eltern. Falls man nicht in diese Situation kommen möchte müssen die Eltern eben schon Jahre bevor sie zum Pflegefall werden das Haus irgendwie aufs Kind umschreiben lassen (da wird es sicher legale Wege geben). Zumindest sofern das Kind auch diese Immobilie nutzt wäre das sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Und da will sich die Bundesregierung noch bis 2022 mit Regelsatzerhöhungen für Leistungsempfänger Zeit lassen, dabei ist die Situation schon jetzt im Grunde akut handlungsbedürftig:



> (1) Jessica Tatti, Linken-Sprecherin für Sozialpolitik im Bundestag, hatte bei Twitter vorgerechnet, dass die Inflation für Hartz IV-Empfangende aktuell 7,4 Prozent betrage. Es würden 33 Euro im Monat fehlen. Täglich seien 5,19 Euro für Essen pro Tag veranschlagt (Anm.: 155,82€ des Regelsatzes). Durch die Inflation hätten die Menschen sechs Tage lang im Monat gar kein Essen (Anm.: wenn man die aktuelle Infaltion von 7,4% gegenrechnet).
> ...
> (2) Man könnte es noch extremer rechnen. Eine Betroffene weist in den Kommentaren unter dem Beitrag von Tatti nämlich darauf hin, dass es derzeit vor allem eine Preissteigerung bei den Lebensmittelpreisen gibt. Tatsächlich lag die Inflation in diesem Teilbereich im Mai sogar bei 11,1 Prozent. Selbst mit einem Umschichten von Geld, etwa dem Anteil, der Freizeit und Kultur im Regelsatz gedacht ist, ließe sich diese Preissteigerung „nicht mehr auffangen“.
> ...
> (1) Auf eine Anfrage der Fraktion der Linken antwortete die Bundesregierung, dass zwischen November 2020 und Oktober 2021 im Schnitt 95.000 Haushalte nicht die vollen Heizkosten erstattet bekamen. Es habe sich um durchschnittlich 36 Euro pro Monat gehandelt. Trotz Energiekrise.



(1) https://www.fr.de/wirtschaft/inflat...land-tafel-einkaufen-armut-news-91640077.html

(2) https://www.derwesten.de/politik/ha...ung-juli-2022-bonus-200-euro-id235709095.html

Ich kann das auch bei der Essensausgabestelle von "Leib und Seele", bei mir an der Kirche in der Nähe sehen.
Die letzten zwei Monate ist die Zahl der Menschen die hingeht bequeem um etwa das doppelte angestiegen.
Genug Spenden sind aber nicht vorhanden, um alle mit der sonst üblichen Menge zu versorgen, so das man dazu übergegangen ist, damit alle wenigstens etwas bekommen, die Menge deutlich zu verringern, welche der Einzelne erhählt.

Frei nach Vogel Strauß heißt es in der deutschen Politik aktuell aber nur dazu, erstmal in die Sommerpause gehen und ansonsten, wie sonst auch üblich, Kopf in den Sand stecken, um nix zu hören und zu sehen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und da will sich die Bundesregierung noch bis 2022 mit Regelsatzerhöhungen für Leistungsempfänger Zeit lassen, dabei ist die Situation schon jetzt im Grunde akut handlungsbedürftig:


33 Euro sind ein Witz. Eigentlich müßte der Regelsatz um 100 Euro angehoben werden. Und der Mindestlohn auf 14 Euro die Stunde. (so das sich Arbeit auch noch weiter lohnt)


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kann das auch bei der Essensausgabestelle von "Leib und Seele", bei mir an der Kirche in der Nähe sehen.
> Die letzten zwei Monate ist die Zahl der Menschen die hingeht bequeem um etwa das doppelte angestiegen.
> Genug Spenden sind aber nicht vorhanden, um alle mit der sonst üblichen Menge zu versorgen, so das man dazu über gegangen ist, damit alle wenigstens etwas bekommen, die Menge zu verringern, welche der Einzelne erhählt.


Das hatte ich hier auch schon vor einigen Wochen geschrieben. Die Tafeln haben ernsthafte Probleme.
Und die Armut wird weiter wachsen. Wenn der Staat nicht massiv eingreift.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 33 Euro sind ein Witz. Eigentlich müßte der Regelsatz um 100 Euro angehoben werden. Und der Mindestlohn auf 14 Euro die Stunde. (so das sich Arbeit auch noch weiter lohnt)


Vielleicht sollten wir als Akutmaßnahme einfach mal die monatliche Diät von Christian Lindner und Olaf Scholz (zusammen immerhin schon runde 50.000 Euro im Monat), a 33 Euro, an Leistungsbezieher auszahlen.
Das wären alleine bei den beiden schon mal in etwa 1515 Leistungsempfänger, die erstmal monatlich 33 Euro mehr hätten.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Ach ja Populismus von den politischen Rändern immer wieder schön.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja Populismus von den politischen Rändern immer wieder schön.


Ich verweise mal:



> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*
> 
> den Diskussionsverlauf stören (z. B. pauschale und/oder provozierende Aussagen ohne adäquate Begründung/Argumentation).
> kein Interesse an einer Diskussion widerspiegeln (z. B. Beiträge ohne Diskussionsgrundlage in alten Threads ohne aktive Diskussion; Meinungs-Beiträge deren Autor kein Interesse an einer weiteren Diskussion zeigt).



Oder hast du was konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen, außer deinen nicht gerade unüblichen provozierend-inhaltsleeren Äußerungen? 

Zum Beispiel was an Frau Tattis Äußerungen populistisches Randgeplapper sein soll, oder daran das die Lebensmittelausgabestellen die letzten 2-3 Monate zunehmend deutlich voller werden?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Schön, dass grade DU auf AfD Level die Bezüge von Abgeordneten und Ministern auf 0 setzen willst.
Exakt das sieht man auf Facebook und Twitter von Rechts und Linksaußen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schön, dass grade DU auf AfD Level die Bezüge von Abgeordneten und Ministern auf 0 setzen willst.
> Exakt das sieht man auf Facebook und Twitter von Rechts und Linksaußen.


Junge junge, wie kann man nur so blödsinnig rumkeifen, ehrlich, aber was erwartet man eigentlich auch gerade von deiner Person noch groß anderes...

Alleine das die Relationen der 50.000 Euro von 2 Kabinetsmitgliedern genau nahe null Probleme diesbezüglich lösen würden, sowie die Bezeichnung als "Akutmaßnahme", sollte einem schon, unter normalen Umständen, zu verstehen geben das der Vorschlag wohl kaum sonderlich ernst gemeint sein kann.

Aber im Grunde ist dir das ja auch egal, genau wie das Thema und der / ein konstruktive(r) Beitrag dazu.
Du suchst halt nur nach dem einen Vorwand, um hier wieder rumgiften zu können, wie so oft...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du suchst halt nur nach dem einen Vorwand, um hier wieder rumgiften zu können, wie so oft...


Nein, ich lese Beiträge wie von dir nur zu oft auf Twitter von Menschen die im Profil sowas wie "Freier Mensch" etc stehen haben und dann absoluten Blödsinn loslassen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alleine das die Relationen der 50.000 Euro von 2 Kabinetsmitgliedern genau nahe null Probleme diesbezüglich lösen würden, sowie die Bezeichnung als "Akutmaßnahme", sollte einem schon, unter normalen Umständen, zu verstehen geben das der Vorschlag wohl kaum sonderlich ernst gemeint sein kann.


Das meint auch auf Facebook keiner ernst, aber die Message ist halt trotzdem "Diese Menschen verdienen es nicht Geld zu bekommen"


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das meint auch auf Facebook keiner ernst, aber die Message ist halt trotzdem "Diese Menschen verdienen es nicht Geld zu bekommen"


Oh, es gibt es definitiv Politiker die es nicht verdienen ihre Diäten vom Steuerzahler bezahlt zu bekommen...
Da würden mir sogar direkt zwei einfallen, die erst kürzlich für ihre Millionen-Deals, mangels ausreichender Gesetzeslage gegen Korrpution (seit Jahren entsprechende Verschärfungen verschleppen hat ja Konjunktur), freigesprochen werden mussten, oder wider besseren Wissens, wie gewisse Verkehrsminister, hunderte Millionen Euro Steuergelder in den Sand gesetzt haben.

Und ob die Höhe der Diäten zumindest immer, gemessen an der geleisteten Arbeit zu Gunsten der Bürger, angemessen ist, wenn einem, wie im Fall von z.B. einem Herrn Lindner, nichts besseres einfällt als am unteren Ende den Rotstift weiter ansetzen zu wollen, während die Menschen da zunehmend unter akuten Problemen leiden, überhaupt noch ihr Essen bezahlen zu können, man aber selbst 30 Jahre lang fleißig dabei war immer nach oben ordentlich zu entlasten, sowie keine geistreicheren Vorschläge als einen Tankrabatt aufzubringen vermag, kann man zumindest durchaus mal als diskussionswürdig erachten.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Interessant, dass du sagst "Xy hat das Geld nicht verdient" anstatt von "Xy sollte nicht im Parlament sitzen".

Also solange sie nicht aus Steuergeldern bezahlt werden können sie gerne schalten und walten wie sie wollen.

Das ist wieder reiner Populismus sorry.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh, es gibt es definitiv Politiker die es nicht verdienen ihre Diäten vom Steuerzahler bezahlt zu bekommen...


Ich wäre ja zur Abwechslung für Parteiverbote für besonders käufliche pardon "spendenbedürftige" Parteien:








						Wer finanzierte die Parteien 2020? | LobbyControl
					

Mit deutlicher Verzögerung veröffentlichte der Bundestag Ende Mai endlich die Rechenschaftsberichte aller im Bundestag vertretener Parteien. Nicht etwa für letztes Jahr, sondern für vorletztes Jahr, also 2020. Das ist deutlich zu spät, später noch als in vergangenen Jahren, und wirft ein...




					www.lobbycontrol.de
				






Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist wieder reiner Populismus sorry.


Wie kann man es auch wagen, die Bundesrepublik Deutschland nicht als größte Bundesrepublik Deutschland der Welt zu bezeichnen, wie es sonst tagtäglich im Uniformhörsaal praktiziert wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant, dass du sagst "Xy hat das Geld nicht verdient" anstatt von "Xy sollte nicht im Parlament sitzen".
> 
> Also solange sie nicht aus Steuergeldern bezahlt werden können sie gerne schalten und walten wie sie wollen.
> 
> Das ist wieder reiner Populismus sorry.


Ohh, jetzt versucht er sich schon an spitzfindiger Haarspalterei und scheiterte kläglich dabei.  

Jemand der wissentlich schwer zu ungunsten der Bürger und oder nur in die eigene Tasche wirtschaftet hat es definitiv nicht verdient mit Steuergeldern dafür auch noch bezahlt worden zu sein, da die Steuergelder und die damit geleistete Diät den Dienst an der Gesellschaft entschädigen und honorieren sollen und dies ja wissentlich schadhaft ausgenutzt wurde.

Zu sagen das solche Personen ihre Bezahlung auf Grund ihres Verhaltens / ihrer Handlungen nicht verdienen schließt wohl kaum automatisch aus das solche Personen folglich natürlich auch nicht weiter politisch tätig sein sollten, somal das eine üblicherweie Hand in Hand mit dem anderen geht, oder viel öfter auch gehen sollte.

Aber übe dich mal ruhig weiter in deinen Spitzfindigkeiten, wenn dir schon nichts besseres mehr einfällt, um andere diskreditieren zu wollen...
Vielleicht schaffst du es dabei ja noch mal irgendwann selbst bis auf das Niveau gwisser "blauer Riesen", oder auch nur auf das von Markus Söder. 

*edit* Übrigens vermisse ich nach wie vor, seit mehreren Posts, neben deinen ausschließlichen und anhaltenden Versuchen der Diffamierung anderer, sinnstiftendes zum eigentlichen Thema...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zu sagen da solche Personen ihre Bezahlung auf Grund ihres Verhaltens / ihrer Handlungen nicht verdienen schließt wohl kaum automatisch aus das solche Personen folglich natürlich auch nicht weiter politisch tätig sein sollten, somal das eine üblicherweie Hand in Hand mit dem anderen geht, oder viel öfter auch gehen sollte.


Politisch tätig ist also nur der, der dafür bezahlt wird. Interessante Einstellung.
Beißt sich aber, auch wenn man das jetzt nur auf gewählte Volksvertreter bezieht, mit der Realität.

Ich weiß wo wir mit deiner Sicht auf die Politik landen würden:








						„Dummkopf“-Streit: Türkische Justiz fordert Politikverbot für Istanbuls Oberbürgermeister
					

Die türkische Justiz soll unabhängig sein. Doch die Prozesse gegen Rivalen Erdogans werden immer grotesker. Nun droht dem populären Istanbuler Oberbürgermeister, Ekrem Imamoglu, ein Politikverbot.




					www.faz.net
				



Politikverbot!


Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Übrigens vermisse ich nach wie vor, seit mehreren Posts, neben deinen ausschließlichen und anhaltenden Versuchen der Diffamierung anderer, sinnstiftendes zum eigentlichen Thema...


Solange du AfD Narrative verbreitest gibt es keinen Diskurs


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Politisch tätig ist also nur der, der dafür bezahlt wird. Interessante Einstellung.
> Beißt sich aber, auch wenn man das jetzt nur auf gewählte Volksvertreter bezieht, mit der Realität.



Oh, wie wirklich erbärmlich von deiner Seite, also wirklich...
Das gerade selbst für Dich schon nur noch ein wirklich niveauloses Verhalten.

Habe ich genau wo behauptet, das man nur politisch tätig ist wenn man auch dafür bezahlt wird?

Oder versuchst du hier etwa gerade selbst auf "Niveau der AfD" mal eben Dinge und falsche Positionen reinzudichten, die gar nicht geschrieben und geäußert wurden und um die es gar nicht geht?

Wo ist den da nur plötzlich deine selbstgeliebte Moral und Ethik hin, oder ist die vor lauter persönlichen schäumen und geifern etwa schon über die Panzerwanne gegangen?  



Sparanus schrieb:


> Solange du AfD Narrative verbreitest gibt es keinen Diskurs



Wer gerade im Glashaus sitzt sollte wirklich nicht anfangen mit Steinen zu schmeißen...

*edit* Damit ist das Thema für mich auch durch, da es absolut nichts mehr mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun hat und du auch kein Interesse zeigst themendienlich diskutieren zu wollen und nur auf mieseste persönliche Angriffe aus bist, wie man ja an Hand deiner letzten Posts sehen kann...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zu sagen das solche Personen ihre Bezahlung auf Grund ihres Verhaltens / ihrer Handlungen nicht verdienen schließt wohl kaum automatisch aus das solche Personen folglich natürlich auch nicht weiter politisch tätig sein sollten,


Die Implikation ist da.

Du schmeißt hier ständig Dinge in den Raum die eine zentrale unfehlbare Instanz brauchen, ergo antidemokratisch sind.
Ja Scheuer war *********************, Scheuer hat scheinbar Geld verschwendet, aber er wird leider gewählt.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Scheuer war *********************, Scheuer hat scheinbar Geld verschwendet, aber er wird leider gewählt.


Ach wer hat Herrn Scheuer gewählt?
Oh richtig niemand!
Die Union / CDU / CSU wurde gewählt.

Die Personalie Verkehrsministerium wurde irgendwann vor oder nach der Wahl dann im kleinen Zimmer von den Parteien mit Scheuer besetzt, unter Ausschluss der Wähler.

Was man durchaus so machen kann, da parlamentarische Demokratie und so, aber Rückendeckung erhiehlt die Personalie Scheuer ja selbst dann noch aus der Regierung als schon lange klar war das der Mann, mit Rückendeckung vom Ober-Horst, Geld sehenden Auges zum Fenster rausgeworfen hat, nur um damit populistischen Wahlkampf für die CSU in Bayern zu machen, weil mehr war der Klamauck auch nicht.
Es ging mit der "Ausländermaut" nur um Image der CSU beim bayrischen Wähler!

Also hör auf hier so einen Käse zu erzählen, von wegen das Scheuer gewählt wurde und deshalb Wählerwillen war, oder es nicht in der Verantwortung der Regierung gelegen hätte diesen Seppel und seinen Horst abzusägen, nachdem rausgekommen ist wieviel Geld diese CSU-Dumbratzen da einfach für ihr Bayern-Image verbrannt haben!

Das hat absolut nichts, aber auch absolut gar nichts, mit autokratischen Instanzen zu tun, welche dafür benötigt worden wären!


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach wer hat Herrn Scheuer gewählt?
> Oh richtig niemand!







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Lügner

Auch alles weitere ist demokratisch legitimiert oder soll der Wähler jetzt auch ankreuzen wen er in welchem Ministeramt haben will?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man merkt wirklich gerade was für ein charakterlich schwacher Mensch du doch eigentlich bist...
Es wurde von der Zeit als Verkehrsminster Scheuer gesprochen, du kommst mit der Wahl in seinem Wahlkreis an, wirklich?
Ist völlig sinnlos mit jemanden wie dir auch nur eine Minute weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man merkt wirklich gerade was für ein armer Mensch du doch eigentlich bist...


Ach ich greife hier andere persönlich an, aber du bist die Freundlichkeit in Person.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wurde von der Zeit als Verkehrsminster Scheuer gesprochen, du kommst mit der Wahl in seinem Wahlkreis an, wirklich?


Eben ging es noch um die politische Tätigkeit und dass solche Leute keine politische Tätigkeit ausüben sollten und jetzt ist es plötzlich okay wenn Scheuer Abgeordneter ist.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2022)

Leute...
1. Die "Melden" Funktion ist nicht für eine persönliche Fehde gedacht!
2. "Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft..."
3. "Wer im Glashaus sitzt..."

Wenn hier 2 Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion nicht in der Lage sind *sachlich* und höflich (wenigstens* neutral!*) miteinander zu Reden, dann gibt es eigentlich nur eine Lösung:

Beide ziehen sich zurück, bis die heißen Köpfe wieder abgekühlt sind.

Vorzugsweise geschieht das auf freiwilliger Basis, aber die Moderation kann auch gerne nachhelfen


----------



## Tschetan (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja Populismus von den politischen Rändern immer wieder schön.



 Verstehst du den Sarkasmus nicht?
Ich meine, der Bevölkerung wird erklärt den Gürtel enger zu schnallen und das Decken gegen die Kälte im Herbst helfen sollen, aber sich selber erhöht man die Diäten ?

Sondervermögen 100Mrd für Rüstung.









						Ausgaben für Leistungen nach dem SGB II bis 2020 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt die Ausgaben für Leistungen nach dem SGB II (Hartz IV) in den Jahren von 2010 bis 2020 (in Milliarden Euro).




					de.statista.com
				




+ 50Mrd Rüstungsetat.









						Verteidigungshaushalt 2022 beschlossen
					

In der Bereinigungssitzung beriet der Haushaltsausschuss auch den Verteidigungsetat bis in die späten Abendstunden und stimmte ihm zu.




					www.bmvg.de
				




Falsche Prioritäten.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Die Existenzsicherung von Menschen ist natürlich wichtiger.
Dafür könnten sie ja auch ein Sondervermögen in die Hand nehmen.
Für Banken hat man ja vor Jahren 500 Milliarden (oder noch mehr) übrig gehabt. Dann geht da noch was.

Aber die Bundeswehr muß  modernisiert und aufgerüstet werden. Daran führt kein Weg vorbei.
Die Zeiten haben sich seit dem 24. Februar 2022 radikal geändert.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch alles weitere ist demokratisch legitimiert


Wie ist es denn um die Demokratie bestellt, wenn sich fast nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen und kapitalistische Verwertungslogik gekümmert wird und das mitterweile solche Ausmaße angenommen hat, dass man übergroße Teile der sozial schwachen Schichten schlicht und ergreifend verekelt hat? Man könnte es auch eine leider völlig legale sowie andere Form des 3-Klassen-Wahlrechts bezeichen.








						Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis
					

Studien und Umfragen sprechen dafür, dass hinter der weltweit zunehmenden Ungleichheit ein Teufelskreis aus Elitenbildung, Einkommens- und Vermögenskonzentration und unterschiedlichen politischen Einflussmöglichkeiten steckt.




					makronom.de
				











						Das Parlament der Akademiker
					

Jung, divers und vielfältig? Mehr als 730 Abgeordnete sollen in dieser Wahlperiode die Interessen des Volkes vertreten – aber viele gesellschaftliche Gruppen werden nicht angemessen repräsentiert. Eine Analyse.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






Sparanus schrieb:


> Facebook und Twitter


Fühlt man sich dadurch als was ganz besonderes, wenn man in zig Beiträgen rumposaunt, auf was für Plattformen des digitalen Überwachungskapitalismus man verkehrt?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Du und deine privilegierte Klasse...

Selbst ein Hartz 4 Empfänger ist global betrachtet ein privilegierter Mensch.

Aber hey, ich hab ja nur mit 12 meinem Dad der wegen einer Krankheit in H4 gefallen ist beim Zeitungsaustragen geholfen während meine Mutter bei anderen Menschen den Haushalt gemacht hat, woher soll ich nur wissen
wie es ist wenn man wenig hat?


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du und deine privilegierte Klasse...


Der Klassengegensatz ist auch im Spätkapitalismus nicht aufgehoben.
Davon ab: Kritik der politischen Ökonomie sollte dringend Pflichtfach werden, unabhängig vom Studiengang und Universität.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst ein Hartz 4 Empfänger ist global betrachtet ein privilegierter Mensch.


Werden jetzt die Armen eines Landes gegen die Armen eines anderen Landes ausgespielt, wie es besonders gerne von Marktradikalen gemacht wird? So nach dem Grundsatz: "_Seht her, wir können es euch noch dreckiger gehen lassen._"?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Werden jetzt die Armen eines Landes gegen die Armen eines anderen Landes ausgespielt, wie es besonders gerne von Marktradikalen gemacht wird? So nach dem Grundsatz: _Seht her, wir können es euch noch dreckiger gehen lassen._?


Hat doch der Stalinistische Sozialismus hinterm großen rosteisernen Vorhang auch schon sehr gerne gemacht und gut gekonnt.
Da hieß es doch auch schon bei Beschwerden und Kritik am System, gefälligst Stram nach Osten gucken!
In Polen gehts den Menschen deutlich schlechter als in der DDR! 

Ist zumindest ein Punkt für System Ost, von dem "Money-Powerflower Grüne Prenzelberger SUV-Hobbyökomuttis" und "Marktradikale Neoliberale" vom roten System "das Siegen gelernt haben".

Wenn die "soziale Unterschicht" murt, sollen sie gefälligst mal in die Welt gucken, da ist es noch schlimmer als hier!
Und schon ist die soziale Lage, trotz geramten Eisberg und der halb abgesoffenen Titanic, im Land schon "gar nicht mehr so ungerecht".


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist zumindest ein Punkt für System Ost von dem "Powerflower Grüne-Prenzelberger SUV-Hobbyökomuttis" und "Marktradikale Neoliberale" vom roten System das "Siegen gelernt" haben.


Im Westen gab es das berühmt-berüchtigte: "_Dann geh doch nach drüben!_".



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Prenzelberger


Berliner waren schon immer etwas sonderlich, nicht nur ein bestimmter promovierter Naturwissenschaftler.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Berliner waren schon immer etwas sonderlich.


Aber noch nie so sonderlich, wie seit das grünlackierte Kapital und deren grüne Lobbypartei den Prenzlauer Berg okkupiert hat und es für sich als hipp entdeckte Hobbygrün zu sein.

Wie schon bei "veganen Kreuzfahrten", es ist eben kein Widerspruch "umweltbewusst zu leben" und trotzdem argentinische "Bio-Avocados" zu kaufen, einen möglichst großen und gut schluckenden Porsche SUVs zu fahren und im künstlich stark verteuerten Prenzelberg zu leben.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Werden jetzt die Armen eines Landes gegen die Armen eines anderen Landes ausgespielt,


Ach das ist kein ausspielen, man ist privilegiert wenn man von der Armut anderer profitiert und das tut man als Deutscher generell.


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Bundeswehr muß  modernisiert und aufgerüstet werden. Daran führt kein Weg vorbei.
> Die Zeiten haben sich seit dem 24. Februar 2022 radikal geändert.


Warum? Welches Land will uns angreifen?


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach das ist kein ausspielen, man ist privilegiert wenn man von der Armut anderer profitiert und das tut man als Deutscher generell.


Nach man kenne keine Parteien mehr, jetzt man kenne nur noch Privilegierte.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum? Welches Land will uns angreifen?


Wir nicht. Aber die Ukraine. Hast du das noch nicht mitbekommen?
Russland ist agressiv und eine Bedrohung.
Deswegen muß die Bundeswehr und Nato modernisiert und aufgestockt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nach man kenne keine Parteien mehr, jetzt man kenne nur noch Privilegierte.


Es hilft nicht wenn du Sprüche (und politische Agenda) von vor 1918 nimmst


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nach man kenne keine Parteien mehr, jetzt man kenne nur noch Privilegierte.


Kennt man sonst ja eigentlich ehr aus Lager der LGBT-10XL gerechtere Gesellschaftskämpfer, dass man gleich ganze Bevölkerungsteile einfach mal ganz pauschal über den Kamm für priviligert erklärt.
Vorzugsweise wenn sie weiß und männlich sind, oder auch weiblich, weiß sind und Dreadlocks tragen und auch wenn sie eigentlich gar nicht wirklich priviligiert(er) sind.

Aber auch egal, sie sind weiß und männlich und / oder haben Dreadlocks, das reicht, genauso wie im sozialen Gefüge Deutscher zu sein!
Einfach, schnell, "gerecht", so einfach kann das gehen.
Jedes Standgericht braucht unter Garantie länger für sein Urteil.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kennt man sonst ja eigentlich ehr aus Lager der LGBT-10XL gerechtere Gesellschaftskämpfer, dass man gleich ganze Bevölkerungsteile einfach mal ganz pauschal über den Kamm für priviligert erklärt.
> Vorzugsweise wenn sie weiß und männlich sind, oder auch weiblich, weiß sind und Dreadlocks tragen und auch wenn sie eigentlich gar nicht wirklich priviligiert(er) sind.
> 
> Aber auch egal, sie sind weiß und männlich und / oder haben Dreadlocks, das reicht, genauso wie im sozialen Gefüge Deutscher zu sein!
> ...


Alles eine Frage des Standpunkts. Ich sag mal so, als Schwarzer oder dunkelhäutiger Mensch mit orientalischen Namen hast du in der Regel paar Arschkarten mehr auf dem Arbeits- und Wohnungsmarkt, als ein Max, Kevin und Justin.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage des Standpunkts. Ich sag mal so, als Schwarzer oder dunkelhäutiger Mensch mit orientalischen Namen hast du paar Arschkarten mehr auf dem Arbeits- und Wohnungsmarkt, als ein Max, Kevin und Justin.


Du hast durchaus genauso die A-Karte auf dem Arbeitsmarkt wenn du weiß und männlich bist, aber im falschen Problembezirk wohnhaft bist.
Das ist absolut keine reine Frage von "biologischen Besonderheiten", sondern schlicht eine ganz allgemeine Frage von vorhandenen Klischees und Vorurteilen und die können treffen und treffen männliche Weiße genauso, wie sie z.B. afrodeutsche Menschen hier im Land treffen.

Pauschal entsprechend alle in einer Bevölkerungsgruppe einfach auf Basis von Hautfarbe und Geschlecht als priviligiert abzustempeln und somit auch die dort ebenso existenten Probleme und Nachteile klein zu reden, ist am Ende genau die selbe Form von Rassimus und Diskriminierung, die man ja eigentlich meint anprangern und bekämpfen zu wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Nun das ist ja schon wahr, aber wenn man vereinfacht davon spricht kehrt man den institutionellen Rassismus unter den Tisch.
Dein Beispiel mit dem Bezirk zeigt das ganz schön, du bekommst vlt. den Job in der Dönerbude nicht weil
du "weiß" bist und das ist natürlich auch Rassismus.
Aber du wurdest auch in diesem Bezirk nie von der Polizei rausgezogen weil du weiß bist.

Zugegeben, dieses Problem wird immer kleiner und das ist gut so, aber das gibt es.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber du wurdest auch in diesem Bezirk nie von der Polizei rausgezogen weil du weiß bist.


Ich behaupte sicherlich nicht, oder will wegdiskutieren, das es da Beamte gibt, die das aus rein rasstischen Motiven missbrauchen.
Allerdings ist es nunmal auch nicht wegzudiskutieren das es halt lokal durchaus bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen gibt die in bestimmten Verbrechensarten dominant vertreten sind.

Schaue ich z.B. an den Leopoldplatz in Berlin, was das dealen mit Drogen und illegalen Tabakwaren angeht, sind es zum Beispiel nun einmal, ebenso nicht wegdiskutierbar, nahezu ausschließlich männliche Vietnamesen und Afrikaner, die dort als Dealer tätig sind.

Dort in dem Umkreis also jemanden der weiß und männlich ist anzuhalten, wenn man die Dealer versucht rauszukämen, wäre reine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir nicht. Aber die Ukraine. Hast du das noch nicht mitbekommen?
> Russland ist agressiv und eine Bedrohung.
> Deswegen muß die Bundeswehr und Nato modernisiert und aufgestockt werden.


Ich denke wir haben wichtigere Dinge, die man mit dem Geld tun muss. Die soziale Frage und der Klimawandel sind wichtiger als die Ukraine und sicher wichtiger als die NATO.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich denke wir haben wichtigere Dinge, die man mit dem Geld tun muss.


Sagt der, der sonst immer den Genderschwachsinn hier gepostet hat. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Die soziale Frage und der Klimawandel sind wichtiger als die Ukraine und sicher wichtiger als die NATO.


Das eine hängt leider mit dem anderen zusammen. Zumindest die wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Folgen des Ukrainekrieges.
Dazu kommt die Inflation bzw die wird dadurch verstärkt.
Klimawandel ist noch ein anderes Thema und auch sehr wichtig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2022)

@Nightslaver
Es gibt reichlich Untersuchungen, dass man mit nem ausländisch klingenden Namen schwerer eine Arbeit und eine Wohnung bekommt, als ein Deutscher. Das ist einfach nicht weg zu diskutieren. Daher ist es vollkommen richtig, dass bei manchen Bevölkerungsgruppen paar benachteiligende Filter hinzukommen, im Vergleich zum Unterschicht-Kevin. Und da Kevin in seiner Gesellschaft lebt, hat er viel mehr Chancen Diskriminierungen zu  umgehen, als "Handicap" Migrationshintergrund.

Edit: Falsch wäre es jetzt wenn wir beide als eventuell Angehörige dieser Schichten, uns darüber streiten. Vielmehr wäre es gut, wenn wir uns solidalisieren, denn im Endeffekt haben wir das gleiche Ziel: Die Auflösung gesellschaftlich aufgestellter Nachteile und eine gerechtere Verteilung


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich behaupte sicherlich nicht, oder will wegdiskutieren, das es da Beamte gibt, die das aus rein rasstischen Motiven missbrauchen, aber es ist nunmal auch nicht wegzudiskutieren das es halt lokal durchaus bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen gibt die in bestimmten Verbrechen dominant vertreten sind.


Gut, das Argument kann man in meinem eingegrenzten Beispiel zählen lassen.
Aber das selbe passiert ja oft genug auch bei Fußballspielen, am Flughafen etc


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Daher ist es vollkommen richtig, dass bei manchen Bevölkerungsgruppen paar benachteiligende Filter hinzukommen, im Vergleich zum Unterschicht-Kevin.


Ich glaube das dürfte Unterschicht-Kevin wohl anders sehen, wenn er den Ausbildungsplatz genauso wenig wie Achmet bekommt, nur weil Unterschicht-Kevin aus Köln-Porz kommt und der Ausbilder daher lieber, wegen sozialen Vorurteilen über alle Menschen die aus Köln-Porz kommen, Mittelschicht-Jonas aus Kleindorf nimmt.

Was du hier machst @AzRa-eL, ist im Grunde nur die Situation von zwei Diskriminierten gegeneinander auszuspielen, indem du sagst, der eine Diskriminierte hat es aber mehr verdient, nur weil man ihm seine Hautfarbe ansieht und der andere weniger, weil er die falsche / "richtige" Hautfarbe hat.


----------



## seahawk (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sagt der, der sonst immer den Genderschwachsinn hier gepostet hat.


Gendergerechtigkeit kostet nichts.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube das dürfte Unterschicht-Kevin wohl anders sehen, wenn den Ausbildungsplatz genauso wenig wie Achmet bekommt, nur weil Unterschicht-Kevin aus Köln-Porz kommt und der Ausbilder daher lieber wegen Vorurteilen über Menschne aus Köln-Porz, Mittelschicht-Jonas aus Kleindorf nimmt.


Das stimmt. Aber Unterschicht-Kevin wurde zumindest zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen, während Unterschicht-Ahmeds Bewerbung direkt im Müll landete aufgrund des Namens.
Unterschicht-Kevin hat dann noch den Vorteil, als Teil der Mehrheitsgesellschaft, viel mehr Alternativen zu haben, weil es statistisch gesehen viel mehr Betriebe von Deutschen, als von Migranten, gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber Unterschicht-Kevin wurde zumindest zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen, während Unterschicht-Ahmeds Bewerbung direkt im Müll landete aufgrund des Namens.



Nö warum? Der Ausbilder schaut in die Mappe, sieht Köln-Porz, Papierkorb und selbst wenn dem so wäre, wie hilft das Unterschicht-Kevin weiter, aussortiert war er deshalb trotzdem schon von Anfang an, egal ob er eingeladen wurde, oder nicht.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Unterschicht-Kevin hat dann noch den Vorteil, *als Teil der Mehrheit zu sein,* viel mehr Alternativen zu haben.



Also möchtest du die Behauptung aufstellen, dass die absolute Mehrheit der Deutschen völlig grundsätzlich rassistisch eingestellt ist und deshalb einen Achmet von Anfang an systematisch ausschließt, nur weil nicht näher von dir definierte Deutsche im Land in der Mehrzahl sind?

Stellt sich nur die Frage, wäre dem so, warum sind die Aufstiegschancen von Personen aus der Unterschicht, selbst wenn sie deutscher Unterschicht-Kevin sind, trotzdem tendenziell soviel schlechter als von Mittelschicht-Jonas.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, wer aus der Unterschicht kommt bleibt tendenziel viel häufiger auch in der Unterschicht, auch wenn er weiß und männlich ist.

Es spielt bzgl. Chancen also nicht die biologische Herkunft die erste Geige, sondern die soziale Herkunft und weiß und männlich zu sein ist nicht der prägnante Schlüssel nicht benachteiligt zu sein, sondern der soziale Status aus dem man kommt und entsprechend macht dieses ausspielen von Benachteiligten untereinander, nur weil der eine farbig ist und der andere weiß, auch absolut keinen Sinn, außer es geht einem eben dabei gar nicht um mehr Gerechtigkeit, sondern einfach nur um mehr vom Privilegien-Kuchen, für die eigene biologisch-kulturelle Blase. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gut, das Argument kann man in meinem eingegrenzten Beispiel zählen lassen.
> Aber das selbe passiert ja oft genug auch bei Fußballspielen, am Flughafen etc



In diesen Fällen ist es auch oft ehr fraglich, das so zu handhaben.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gendergerechtigkeit kostet nichts.


Hält aber auf und lenkt von wichtigeren Problemen ab.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einfach, schnell, "gerecht", so einfach kann das gehen.


Sollte man vielleicht mal den osteuropäischen Arbeitern in den deutschen Fleischfabriken aufs Brot schmieren oder der Alleinerziehenden, die zwei Teilzeitjobs hat und trotzdem noch aufstocken muss, wie privilegiert sie doch angeblich sind und selbst Quandt und Co deswegen schon neidisch werden.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber Unterschicht-Kevin wurde zumindest zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen, während Unterschicht-Ahmeds Bewerbung direkt im Müll landete aufgrund des Namens.


Und der Unterschichten-Ronny mit breitesten sächsischen Dialekt hat genau die gleichen schlechten Chancen wie Ahmed.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> ...oder der Alleinerziehenden, die zwei Teilzeitjobs hat und trotzdem noch aufstocken muss...


Wieso, sie braucht sich doch bloß ihre Dreadlocks abschneiden, selbst wenn sie keine haben sollte und wenn das nicht hilft kann sie sich ja damit trösten das ihre Bank sie jetzt immerhin in Briefen mit Kund*in anschreibt.

So, Problem wieder gelöst und die Welt für die sozial Benachteiligten soviel gerechter gemacht und Morgen darf Tarik Tesfu dann zum Ausgleich wieder einmal darüber klagen, wie wenig priviligiert er als von den Öffentlich Rechtlichen bezahlter farbiger Deutscher Moderator doch ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2022)

Also gibt es kein Rassismus?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Also gibt es kein Rassismus?


Natürlich gibt es auch rein aus gelebter Überzeugung ausgelebten Rassimus.

Das heißt aber eben nicht das jede Diskriminierung, fordergründig erfolgend auf Grund vom Namen, oder der Hautfarbe, auch wirklich aus Rassimus erfolgt.

Sondern kann durchaus auch rein auf Basis von Diskriminierung, auf Grund von damit in Verbindung gebrachten verbreiteten Klischees / negativen Eigenerfahrungen der einzelnen Person im speziellen, erfolgen und dann einfach nur zu pauschal vom Empfänger als Rassimsmus wahrgenommen und kategorisiert werden, obwohl es eben nicht Rassimus, sondern eigentlich "nur" Diskriminierung ist, die da erfolgt.

Diese Form von Diskriminierungen trifft dann aber nicht unwahrscheinlicher ebenso häufig auch bei Gruppen innerhalb der "weißen Deutschen / Europäer" zu, wie eben auch auf "farbige Deutsche / Europäer / Migranten", z.B. eben wegen des sozialen Status, sexueller Orientierung, des Wohnortes, aus dem jemand kommt, oder der abgeschlossenen / nicht abgeschlossenen schulischen Bildung, persönlicher Lebensphilosophie, oder dem gelebten konservativen äußeren Erscheinungsbildes, ect. pp.
Die dann zu einer ganz praktischen Benachteiligung, auch ohne fordergründig passende Hautfarbe, ggf. auch Namen und Geschelcht führen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juli 2022)

Dann missverstehst du wohl Rassismus. Rassismus ist Diskriminierung aufgrund Hautfarbe, Name und Kultur (Religion) - wobei für letzteres in der Sozialforschung zuweilen der differenzierendere Begriff Kulturalismus verwendet wird, um zu verdeutlichen, dass manche nur aufgrund ihrer Kultur diskriminiert werden.

Wie dem auch sei, wenn also Rassismus real ist und Klassismus real ist, dann ist doch logisch davon auszugehen, dass jemand der aus der Unterschicht ist und dazu noch nicht deutsch "gelesen" wird, gleich zwei Risikofaktoren mit sich trägt benachteiligt zu werden.
Ist doch eigentlich simple Mathematik.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für Banken hat man ja vor Jahren 500 Milliarden (oder noch mehr) übrig gehabt. Dann geht da noch was.


Die waren ja auch systemrelevant. Sozial Schwache sind nur relevant für die systemrelevante Ausbeutung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube das dürfte Unterschicht-Kevin wohl anders sehen, wenn er den Ausbildungsplatz genauso wenig wie Achmet bekommt, nur weil Unterschicht-Kevin aus Köln-Porz kommt und der Ausbilder daher lieber, wegen sozialen Vorurteilen über alle Menschen die aus Köln-Porz kommen, Mittelschicht-Jonas aus Kleindorf nimmt.



Ich weiß nicht, ob es Arbeitgeber gibt, die tatsächlich die Anschrift auf Kiezebene analysieren. Aber spätestens bei der mehrfach nachgewiesenen Benachteiligung auf dem Wohnungsmarkt, die teilweise schon bei Besichtigungsterminen beginnt, kann das mangels Kenntnis der Anschrift gar keine Rolle spielen. Mitrationshintergrund suggerierendes Aussehen oder Namen sind definitiv ein Nachteil - nicht der einzige, aber einer der sich auch noch mit allen anderen kombinieren lässt.

(Für gute Jobs sind ohnehin Kontakte wichtiger. Da hat Björn-Ramses auch nichts davon, dass das Haus seiner Eltern im ehemals grünen Speckgürtel steht, wenn die Altvorderen im falschen Tennis-/Golf-Club waren und er während des Studiums keiner Burschenschaft beigetreten ist, sondern sich sogar mit Freunden aus der unteren Mittelschicht oder tiefer rumgetrieben hat.)





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das heißt aber eben nicht das jede Diskriminierung, fordergründig erfolgend auf Grund vom Namen, oder der Hautfarbe, auch wirklich aus Rassimus erfolgt.
> 
> Sondern kann durchaus auch rein auf Basis von Diskriminierung, auf Grund von damit in Verbindung gebrachten verbreiteten Klischees / negativen Eigenerfahrungen der einzelnen Person im speziellen, erfolgen



Du scheinst den nachfolgenden Ausführungen nach etwas anderes zu meinen, aber was du hier beschreibst ist ziemlich exakt "Rassismus". (Im Gegensatz zu parallel existierenden Nachteilen aufgrund von Bildung, sprachlichen Fähigkeiten, persönlichen Interessen etc.. Die skalieren in der starren deutschen Gesellschaft natürlich oft mit Migrationshintergründen respektive Geschlecht und sind trotzdem noch lange kein Rassismus oder Sexismus, sondern teils sachlich begründbar.)


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2022)

Schön, dass es noch Christen gibt die glauben





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550118655614078977

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es Arbeitgeber gibt, die tatsächlich die Anschrift auf Kiezebene analysieren.


In Zeiten von Onlinebewerbung läuft das automatisiert im Hintergrund.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schön, dass es noch Christen gibt die glauben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit wäre Merz dann auch politisch ganz offiziell auf dem argumentativen Niveau von Klima- und Verschwörungsschwurblern angekommen.

Ist die Frage, was kommt dann als nächstes von ihm, woran er nicht "glauben" kann?
Das sein Privatflugzeug schädlicher für die Umwelt ist, als mit dem Bus und der Bahn nach Sylt zu fahren, oder das er auch ganz offiziell kein Mittelständler ist?

Zudem, er hat nicht zufällig auch schon im Bundestag einen neuen Sitzplatz neben den "Glaubensbrüdern (und Schwestern)" vom "blauen Gebetskreis" beantragt?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

> *Die FDP hat erhebliche Vorbehalte gegen die Pläne von Sozialminister Hubertus Heil (SPD) zum Bürgergeld.* Die Liberalen pochen beim Nachfolgemodell für die Grundsicherung auf die Beibehaltung von Sanktionen, wenden sich gegen neue Berechnungsweisen und pochen auf bessere Zuverdienstmöglichkeiten für Leistungsbezieher.



War auch gar nicht zu erwarten, das Schönling und Protzebär Lindner und seine FDP-Lakaien da natürlich wieder nahezu strikt dagegen sind, bzw. "erhebliche Vorbehalte" haben.

Also mehr nicht angerechneter Zuverdienst für Leistungsbezieher ja das natürlich gerne, weil wir wissen ja, mehr weitere Armut produzierender staatlich subventionierter Niedriglohnsektor ist "prinzipiell immer gut", aber neue Berechnungsgrundlage für ALG2, der spinnt doch der Heil und keine Sanktionen, geht gar nicht!

Wobei Heil die Sanktionen gar nicht abschaffen will, es gäbe nur keine innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate Leistungsbezug mehr, danach aber durchaus weiterhin.
Das einzige was sich an den Sanktionen deutlich ändert würde ist, sie können dann auch für junge Leistungsbezieher nicht mehr höher ausfallen als für ältere und die Miete wäre von der Sanktionshöhe künftig ausgeschlossen.

Also lesen und verstehen was Heil will, können Lebemann Christian und sein FDP-Stuhlkreis scheinbar auch nicht so wirklich. 









						FDP hat erhebliche Vorbehalte gegen Heil-Pläne und pocht auf Sanktionen
					

Im Koalitionsvertrag ist fest vereinbart worden, das Bürgergeld einzuführen. Sozialminister Hubertus Heil hat seine Pläne nun vorgelegt. Die FDP hat dagegen erhebliche Vorbehalte.




					web.de


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2022)

Nicht auszudenken was beim Flohzirkus Namens FDP los ist, wenn die zwei Sozialverbände mit ihrer Klage durchkommen:








						Inflation: Sozialverbände klagen für höheren Hartz 4-Satz
					

Menschen, die Hartz 4 beziehen, leiden besonders unter der Inflation. Sozialverbände fordern deshalb eine Erhöhung des Satzes – und verklagen die Regierung.




					www.fr.de


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht auszudenken was beim Flohzirkus Namens FDP los ist, wenn die zwei Sozialverbände mit ihrer Klage durchkommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe da leider im Jannuar 2023 wieder den, durch die FDP forciert, völlig faulen und kaputten Kompromiss von Bürgergeld auf uns zurollen, egal ob die Klagen da erfolgreich sein werden, oder nicht.
Vorher hatte ich ja zumindest noch etwas die Hoffnung, es könnte nur ein halb-fauler Kompromiss werden...



> Jens Teutrine(FDP): "Solidarität ist keine Einbahnstraße​



Kommisch, wenn man die FDP so hört aber scheinbar schon.
Nach oben gebe fleißig, nach unten trete fleißig...


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

Das war von Anfang an meine Befürchtung als die FDP in die Regierung gekommen ist.
Reiche dürfen ja nicht stärker besteuert werden und Arme nicht mehr Geld kriegen.
Die hatten leider mit dem Corona-Freiheitsgeschwurbel von den Jungwählern viele Stimmen bekommen.
In Wirklichkeit sind sie nur für die Freiheit des Marktes. Am liebsten ganz ohne staatliche Eingriffe.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Damit wäre Merz dann auch politisch ganz offiziell auf dem argumentativen Niveau von Klima- und Verschwörungsschwurblern angekommen.


Wie möchte man mit einem Tempolimit auch großartig Energie sparen?
Damit spart man fast gar nichts und schränkt zudem die Freiheit immer mehr ein. Dann muss man Nachts ohne Verkehr Strich 130 fahren und spart dann pro Jahr 10 Liter Benzin ein, das lohnt sich ja unglaublich, wie wäre es mit hohen Steuern auf 15 Liter Fresser?

Die Frage ist doch was als Nächstes kommt? Die Zone 30 in Städten, um dann den Spritverbrauch wieder zu steigern?

Von 47 Milliarden Liter sparen wir somit 600 Millionen, das sind etwa 1%, damit retten wir definitiv das Klima. Typisch für #GruenerMist

Um wirklich Sprit zu sparen, müsste man das Tempolimit auf 70 bis 80 km/h senken -  dann spart man in Größenordnungen von 5 bis 10 Milliarden Litern ein, aber dafür ist man sich natürlich zu fein.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Damit spart man *fast gar nichts...*



Ach, also spart man doch etwas?
Herr Merz sagte aber "er glaube wegen seines Bauchgefühls nicht daran das es überhaupt Energie spart".
Aber selbst fast gar nichts wäre faktisch immer noch eine Ersparnis, oder etwa nicht?



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> ...und schränkt zudem die Freiheit immer mehr ein.


Welche Freiheit?
für X km/h mehr auch überproportional mehr Kraftstoff durch den Auspuff jagen zu können und wegen Selbstüberschätzung des eigenen Fahrkönnens bei "überhöhter Geschwindigkeit" evt. noch Unfälle mit Verletzten und Toten zu verursachen?

Ich glaube das ist am Ende immer noch genauso ein verschmerzbarer Freiheitsverlust, wie das in Deutschland nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz in der Öffentlichkeit mit einer Waffe rumhantieren darf und automatische Waffen besitzen kann, oder auch nur mit jeder noch so rostigen und auseinanderfallenden Rostlaube von Fahrzeug am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen darf.


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wie möchte man mit einem Tempolimit auch großartig Energie sparen?
> Damit spart man fast gar nichts und schränkt zudem die Freiheit immer mehr ein. Dann muss man Nachts ohne Verkehr Strich 130 fahren und spart dann pro Jahr 10 Liter Benzin ein, das lohnt sich ja unglaublich, wie wäre es mit hohen Steuern auf 15 Liter Fresser?
> 
> Die Frage ist doch was als Nächstes kommt? Die Zone 30 in Städten, um dann den Spritverbrauch wieder zu steigern?
> ...


Du darfst wohl auch nicht deinen Pool mit Gas im Winter heizen.

Jetzt müsste man nur noch einen Pool haben, damit man sich aufregen kann...


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2022)

Bitte nicht über jedes von schaffe hingehaltenes Stöckchen springen...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach, also spart man doch etwas?


Du kannst in deiner Wohnung die 5 Watt LEDs gegen 3 Watt LEDs tauschen und bei geringerer Helligkeit dann sparen, sofern das dann einen Sinn ergibt.
Natürlich kann ich sparen, wenn ich weniger schnell fahre, dann bin ich halt auch langsamer am Ziel oder habe entsprechend weniger Helligkeit in meiner Bude.  Und wo sage ich bitte man spare nichts?
Wenn du es in Millilitern rechnest ist die Zahl noch höher.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Herr Merz sagte aber "er glaube wegen seines Bauchgefühls nicht daran das es Energie spart".


Dann bitte eine Quelle für diese Aussage vorlegen - am besten die ganze Aussage  und keinen Twitterschnipsel.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber selbst fast gar nichts wäre faktisch immer noch eine Ersparnis, oder etwa nicht?


Wenn du schon so albern fragst, dann kannst du um des Sparens willen auch nur  1x pro Woche duschen und dann schauen ob es sich für dich gelohnt hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welche Freiheit?


Schneller zu fahren als 130, wenn die Autobahn frei ist, mache ich ab und zu, ansonsten fahre ich Tempomat 100, aber niemand muss es mir gleich tun.
Wenn ich nach Effizienz fahren möchte, müsste ich zwischen 70 und 80 fahren, da spart man fast 50% ein, jedenfalls bei meiner Kiste, bei 130 brauche ich 7,5 Liter, bei 70 nur 4.

Also warum fährt nicht von jetzt an jeder am Effizienz-Optimum, wenn es doch ums Sparen geht? Tja, weil es gar nicht ums Sparen geht, sondern darum Verbote auszusprechen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> für X km/h mehr auch überproportional mehr Kraftstoff durch den Auspuff jagen zu können und wegen Selbstüberschätzung des eigenen Fahrkönnens bei "überhöhter Geschwindigkeit" evt. noch Unfälle mit Verletzten und Toten zu verursachen?


Die  meisten tödlichen Unfälle passieren innerorts und außerorts - nicht auf Autobahnen. Auch hier wird es nur einen geringen statistischen  Effekt geben. Die Sicherheit auf  deutschen Autobahnen ist höher als in Ländern mit Tempolimit, wobei das nur eine Korrelation ist. Handlungsgbedarf gibt es da keinen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist am Ende immer noch genauso ein verschmerzbarer Freiheitsverlust...


Du glaubst das und ich glaube das nicht, weil das nur der Anfang von immer mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen wäre - deshalb war ich von Anfang an gegen die meisten verpflichtenden Corona Maßnahmen, weil Hypochonder diese verstetigen und jetzt selbst Maskenpflichten gegen Grippewellen einsetzen wollen, also kann man sich das gleich sparen.

Um wirklich Energie zu sparen holt man sich einen sparsamen Verbrenner und lässt den SUV zu Hause in der Garage stehen, oder kauft ihn gar nicht (obwohl er mehr Sicherheit bietet) erst, oder fährt zum Beispiel je nach Möglichkeit seltener Auto.
Aber diesem blinden, ideologisierten Aktionismus sollte man kein Millimeter breit nachgeben, in dem Zusammenhang finde ich März Aussage, sofern er sie so getätigt hat, dann auch gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so albern fragst, dann kannst du um des Sparens willen auch nur  1x pro Woche duschen und dann schauen ob es sich für dich gelohnt hat.


Finanziell würde sich das bei mir sicherlich deutlich lohnen, da ich Warmwasser in meiner Wohnung leider per Durchlauferhitzer warm machen muss und die Dinger ziehen ordentlich am Strom, selbst wenn man nur duscht.  



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Du glaubst das und ich glaube das nicht, weil das nur der Anfang von immer mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen wäre - deshalb war ich von Anfang an gegen die meisten Corona Maßnahmen, weil Hypochonder diese verstetigen und jetzt selbst Maskenpflichten gegen Grippewellen einsetzen wollen, also kann man sich das gleich sparen.


Na dann, am besten, wie überzeugte linke Anarchos es ja schon seit Jahrzehnten vehement fordern, alle Gesetze, Vorschriften und Verbote abschaffen, weil doch jedes davon nicht schon der Anfang vom Ende der Freiheit war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Um wirklich Energie zu sparen holt man sich einen sparsamen Verbrenner und lässt den SUV zu Hause in der Garage stehen, oder kauft ihn gar nicht (obwohl er mehr Sicherheit bietet) erst, oder fährt zum Beispiel je nach Möglichkeit seltener Auto.


Um wirklich zu sparen sollte man auch wirklich überall sparen wo es geht, selbst wenn es nur 2% zur Gesamteinsparung beiträgt, oder drehst du auch genau deswegen keine Energiesparbirnen in deine Lampen, weil es dir privat ja vielleicht nur 30 Euro im Jahr sparen würde?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Finanziell würde sich das bei mir sicherlich deutlich lohnen...


Also würde sich der stinkende Arbeitsbesuch finanziell lohnen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann, am besten, wie überzeugte linke Anarchos es ja schon seit Jahrzehnten vehement fordern, alle Gesetze, Vorschriften und Verbote abschaffen, weil doch jedes davon nicht schon der Anfang vom Ende der Freiheit war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder als Alternative wirklich Energie einsparen, anstatt solche Alibidiskussionen um seichte Tempolimits auf Autobahnen zu führen - aber
dieses semi-spirituelle Fakten-Leugnen ist auch ein Hobby der Kernenergie Gegner, Erdgas Fracking-Verteufler und Elektromobilitäts-Querulanten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Um wirklich zu sparen sollte man auch wirklich überall sparen wo es geht, selbst wenn es nur 2% zur Gesamteinsparung beiträgt...


Eben, man sollte ungeachtet der Nachteile überall sparen - Kleinvieh macht schließlich auch Mist, egal wie hanebüchen es ist.
Aber dafür gibt es eh bald Social Scoring Systeme, da können Erbsenzähler bald ganz groß rauskommen und ihren gegenseitigen Sadismus und Kontrollwahns den sie während des im 2G/3G Desasters zu akzeptieren lernten, als kollektive Denunzianten-Gesellschaft zur Vollendung führen, natürlich ohne zu realisieren wie dumm das ist.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> , oder drehst du auch genau deswegen keine Energiesparbirnen in deine Lampen, weil es dir privat ja vielleicht nur 30 Euro im Jahr sparen würde?


Ich nutze tatsächlich Energiesparlampen die mir genug Helligkeit bieten und verzichte darauf Strom mit weniger hellen Lampen zu sparen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Um wirklich zu sparen sollte man auch wirklich überall sparen wo es geht,


Da gibt es einige Bereiche wo man sparen kann. Spontan: Flugverkehr innerhalb Deutschlands, innereuropäische Kurzstreckenflüge, Straßen und Wege am Arsch der Welt, welche Nächtens taghell erleuchtet sind, Leuchtreklame, Außenwerbung, Kreuzfahrten - auch die Veganen, Anpassung von Ladenöffnungszeiten und Arbeitszeiten, Geschäfte und Firmen die, obwohl dort Feierabend ist, taghell erleuchtet sind, Sperrstunde für Herrn Lindner und Merz, ...
Wobei ein Teil davon nicht nur zur Energieeinsparung beitragen würde, sondern auch zur Reduzierung der Lichtverschmutzung und Lärmreduktion.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aber dafür gibt es eh bald Social Scoring Systeme, da können Erbsenzähler bald ganz groß rauskommen und ihren gegenseitigen Sadismus und Kontrollwahns den sie während des im 2G/3G Desasters zu akzeptieren lernten, als kollektive Denunzianten-Gesellschaft zur Vollendung führen, natürlich ohne zu realisieren wie dumm das ist.


In China gibt es die schon.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es bald einen dementsprechenden Pilot-Test auf Basis von Ökoverhalten, Punktevergabe mit Gutscheinen.


Quelle? Und wenn dann auch nur auf freiwilliger Basis.

In China das ist Zwang. Da müssen die mitmachen. Und das betrifft nicht nur Ökoverhalten, sondern das Ganze Sozialverhalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle? Und wenn dann auch nur auf freiwilliger Basis.


In der Art einer evt. mal geplanten Umsetzung nicht mal im Ansatz mit dem Social-Credit-System in China zu vergleichen:









						Belohnung für klimafreundliches Verhalten: Umstrittener Ökotoken
					

Wer mit der Bahn fährt, soll Bonuspunkte bekommen, für die es freien Eintritt ins Museum gibt. Das ist die Idee des Ökotokens, den die bayerische Regierung plant. Kritiker fühlen sich an Chinas Sozialkredit-System erinnert. Doch der Vergleich hinkt.




					www.br.de
				




Abgesehen davon hat man von dem "Projekt" auch schon einige Zeit und nicht konkreteres mehr gehört, was heißen könnte, dass die Ankündigung auch nur mal wieder die übliche heiße Luft, mit modernen und hipp klingenden Schlagwörtern, der CSU-Landesregierung war:



> SPD: Ökotoken nichts mehr als Ankündigung​Annette Karl, Digitalisierungs-Sprecherin der SPD-Landtagsfraktion, ist da skeptisch: "Da es bis jetzt nichts Vorzeigbares zum Projekt gibt, ist davon auszugehen, dass es eine der typischen Ankündigungen der Staatsregierung war: ein Schlagwort, welches man irgendwo gehört hat und das gut klingt, modern und irgendwie 'klimafreundlich'", sagte sie auf BR24-Anfrage. Was der Ökotoken genau werden solle, ob es nun ein "Belohnungs- oder Anreizsystem" sein soll, sei immer noch nicht klar. "Ich erwarte, dass es wie viele andere Ankündigungen der Staatsregierung irgendwann im Orkus des Vergessens verschwindet", so Karl.


___________________________________



Poulton schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige Bereiche wo man sparen kann. Spontan: Flugverkehr innerhalb Deutschlands, innereuropäische Kurzstreckenflüge, Straßen und Wege am Arsch der Welt, welche Nächtens taghell erleuchtet sind, Leuchtreklame, Außenwerbung, Kreuzfahrten - auch die Veganen, Anpassung von Ladenöffnungszeiten und Arbeitszeiten, Geschäfte und Firmen die, obwohl dort Feierabend ist, taghell erleuchtet sind, Sperrstunde für Herrn Lindner und Merz, ...
> Wobei ein Teil davon nicht nur zur Energieeinsparung beitragen würde, sondern auch zur Reduzierung der Lichtverschmutzung und Lärmreduktion.


Vergiss mal das Rauchen in deier Aufzählung nicht. ^^
Einsparungen dort wären auch "richtig und wichtig".
Alleine schon dort könnte man so, nur in Deutschland, etwa 2,6 Mio. Tonnen CO² pro Jahr einsparen, von den Einsparungen die man erzielen würde, wenn man darüber hinaus entsprechend den eingesparten Tabak ect. nicht mehr anbaut gar nicht erst angefangen:









						Rauchen trägt zum Klimawandel bei
					

Rauchen ist ungesund - für den, der raucht, aber auch für alle, die passiv mitrauchen. Aber auch die Natur leidet mit, wie eine britische Studie zeigt: Tabakanbau, Zigarettenherstellung und der Müll in Form von Zigarettenkippen schädigen die Umwelt massiv.




					www.oekotest.de
				




Zudem kämen natürlich noch die großen finanziellen Einsparungen bei den Krankenkassen / Versicherungen hinzu.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2022)

Man hat halt nicht den Mut so etwas umzusetzen, weil "persönliche Freiheit". Sieht man ja schön an den Coronapfosten wie es um die Solidarität in der Gesellschaft bestellt ist.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Coronapfosten


Das heißt: Brigade Kinnwindel.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

Zukünftig kann man sich auch mal über Trinkwasser Gedanken machen:

Damit das Trinkwasser nicht knapp wird

Insgesamt gibt es wohl noch genug Trinkwasser in Deutschland aber einzelne Regionen haben schon ihre Probleme.
Da muß das Wasser rationiert werden.


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2022)

Was für ein schlecht recherchierter Artikel. Mehr Brunnen entlasten nicht den Gewässerhaushalt und Regenwasser für die Toilettenspülung macht auch sehr wenig Sinn, erhöht aber das Legionellenrisiko deutlich, da das Trinkwasser länger in der Leitung steht und es sich im Sommer dabei erwärmt.

Sinn machen Zisternen für die Gartenbewässerung und natürlich Wasserrecycling in der Industrie. Weitere wichtige Punkte sind die Entsiegelung von Flächen und die Versickerung von Niederschlagswasser. Das hilft gegen Wassermangel, Hochwasser und Hitze durch die Klimakatastrophe. Deutschland tut viel zu wenig für die Klimaanpassung. Ich sage mal plump: Es würde viel mehr Sinn machen nur 25% des Geldes, dass für CO2 Reduktion bei Gebäuden benutzt werden soll, in Entsiegelungen, Begrünungen und Regenwasserversickerungen zu investieren.

Oder anders: Klimaschutz funktioniert nur wenn alle mitmachen. Klimaanpassung schützt uns wenn die anderen beim Klimaschutz nicht mitmachen.

Was übrigens auch hilft ist das Auto weniger zu waschen oder zu Waschanlagen zu gehen, die das Wasser aufbereiten.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Was für ein schlecht recherchierter Artikel. Mehr Brunnen entlasten nicht den Gewässerhaushalt und Regenwasser für die Toilettenspülung macht auch sehr wenig Sinn, erhöht aber das Legionellenrisiko deutlich, da das Trinkwasser länger in der Leitung steht und es sich im Sommer dabei erwärmt.


Naja, wenn man ne separate Leitung hat müßte das doch gehen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Sinn machen Zisternen für die Gartenbewässerung und natürlich Wasserrecycling in der Industrie.


Gerade in der Industrie. Warum müssen Drehbänke, Fräsen und andere Maschinen mit guten Trinkwasser gekühlt werden?


seahawk schrieb:


> Oder anders: Klimaschutz funktioniert nur wenn alle mitmachen. Klimaanpassung schützt uns wenn die anderen beim Klimaschutz nicht mitmachen.


Das stimmt!


seahawk schrieb:


> Was übrigens auch hilft ist das Auto weniger zu waschen oder zu Waschanlagen zu gehen, die das Wasser aufbereiten.


Richtig. Ich kenne jemanden der wäscht fast jede Woche sein Auto. Einfach nur Wasserverschwendung. 


Irgendwann wird es in der Zukunft nicht nur Kriege um fossile Energieträger geben sondern auch um Wasser.
Wie schon in einigen Endzeitfilmen gezeigt.
Aber eigentlich ist ja genug Wasser da. Auch Meerwasser kann man nutzen.
Israel macht sowas schon länger soviel ich weiß mit Entsalzungsanlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird es in der Zukunft nicht nur Kriege um fossile Energieträger geben sondern auch um Wasser.


Bezweifle ich.
Der Aufwand Krieg zu führen ist viel größer als einfach fucking Meerwasser zu entsalzen.

Wird allerdings ein Mangel für Binnenstaaten bewusst herbeigeführt ist das was anderes, aber das ist ein Problem seitdem es Staudämme gibt und hat wenig mit dem Klimawandel zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sehe da leider im Jannuar 2023 wieder den, durch die FDP forciert, völlig faulen und kaputten Kompromiss von Bürgergeld auf uns zurollen



Ich find schon das jetzige reichlich kompromissbehaftet. Etwas höherer Freibetrag, etwas sinnvollere Berechnungsgrundlage für den Regelsatz, Bagatellgrenzen für einige Verfahren, die man sich so spart - das ist in etwa die Art von Reförmchen, die ich von einer ALGII-Evaluierung erwartet hätte. Also das, was Rot-Grün für iirc 2007 oder 2008 vorgesehen hatte. Keinesfalls ist es die große Abschaffung von HartzIV, die versprochen wurde. (Nicht dass ich die unterstützt hätte. Aber wer sowas verspricht sollte doch deutlich mehr abliefern als einen Teil der Reförmchen, die man schon innerhalb von HarzIV verlangen konnte.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Um wirklich zu sparen sollte man auch wirklich überall sparen wo es geht, selbst wenn es nur 2% zur Gesamteinsparung beiträgt, oder drehst du auch genau deswegen keine Energiesparbirnen in deine Lampen, weil es dir privat ja vielleicht nur 30 Euro im Jahr sparen würde?



Der bessere Vergleich wäre wohl, alle bis auf 1 W LED Birne ganz rauszuschrauben. 100 lm reichen definitiv, um sich in einem Raum zu orientieren und unmittelbar unter einer Leselampe zu lesen.

Also um wirklich zu sparen sollte man auch wirklich überall sparen, wo es geht, und nicht nur einseitig die Mobilität anderer einschränken wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zukünftig kann man sich auch mal über Trinkwasser Gedanken machen


Nicht zukünftig,
sondern jetzt schon.

Das ist ja ein höheres Gut,
keine Ahnung,
warum das auch noch privatisiert werden muss


----------



## seahawk (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man ne separate Leitung hat müßte das doch gehen.


Du musst eine separate Leitung haben, ein Kontakt zwischen Trinkwasser und Brauchwasser ist verboten. Es geht viel mehr darum, dass der Trinkwasserverbrauch sinkt. Dadurch steht das Wasser in der Versorgungsleitung zwischen Hauptleitung in der Straße und Haus länger. Steht es da länger, kann es sich erwärmen und das erhöht die Gefahr von Bakterienbildung. Da gibt es dann die Empfehlung den Wasserhahn vor der Nutzung des Wasser für Essen oder Trinken 5 Minuten laufen zu lassen, aber wenn man das zweimal am Tag macht, kann man das Klo auch gleich mit Trinkwasser spülen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem kämen natürlich noch die großen finanziellen Einsparungen bei den Krankenkassen / Versicherungen hinzu.


Rein ökonomisch betrachtet mit eingerechneter Rentenversicherung wäre ich mir da gar nicht so sicher. Da kostet uns der Raucher der mit 70 relativ schnell an Lungenkrebs stirbt selbst bei aufwändigster Behandlung selbigens sehr wahrscheinlich weniger als der Öko der bis 95 Rente bezieht und davon die letzten 5 Jahre Vollzeitpflege benötigt.

Natürlich ist es perfide so zu rechnen, aber deswegen nicht weniger wahr.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Rein ökonomisch betrachtet mit eingerechneter Rentenversicherung wäre ich mir da gar nicht so sicher. Da kostet uns der Raucher der mit 70 relativ schnell an Lungenkrebs stirbt selbst bei aufwändigster Behandlung selbigens sehr wahrscheinlich weniger als der Öko der bis 95 Rente bezieht und davon die letzten 5 Jahre Vollzeitpflege benötigt.
> 
> Natürlich ist es perfide so zu rechnen, aber deswegen nicht weniger wahr.


Gestern wurde das auch zynisch bei "Extra 3" gesagt: die Armen, die finanzieren von den Reichen, die länger leben, die Renten mit.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern wurde das auch zynisch bei "Extra 3" gesagt: die Armen, die finanzieren von den Reichen, die länger leben, die Renten mit.


Naja,
jetzt müsste einfach mal das gesamte System auf den Prüfstand,
Krieg, Klimanotstand, Flüchtlingskrise, Hungersnot ...

Die Krisen werden sicherlich nicht abnehmen,
aber ....


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2022)

Scheinbar soll Lindner, per SMS, während der Koalitionsverhandlungen, im engen "per du" mit der Porschelobby gestanden und in deren Interesse so stark auf die Aufnahme von e-Fuels im Koalitionsvertrag gepocht haben. Damit soll sich wohl jedenfalls Porschechef Oliver Blume auf der Betriebsversammlung im Juni gerühmt haben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4VZsYIMXEyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Ach wäre das schön wenn dies jetzt dem Lindner sein politisches Genick brechen würde, nur recht daran glauben will man nicht...
Aber vielleicht reicht es zumindest dafür aus Linder beim Bürgergeld ein paar Zugeständnisse abzupressen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2022)

Ja dann kommen vlt mal die besseren Leute zum Zug.
Buschmann ist iO und Wissing scheint mir irgendwie gefangen zu sein als würde er Sachen machen müssen die er nicht machen will.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach wäre das schön wenn dies jetzt dem Lindner sein politisches Genick brechen würde, nur recht daran glauben will man nicht...


Der FDPler der ihm nachfolgen würde, wäre auch nicht besser. Ist halt ein Haufen.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deutschland tut viel zu wenig für die Klimaanpassung. Ich sage mal plump: Es würde viel mehr Sinn machen nur 25% des Geldes, dass für CO2 Reduktion bei Gebäuden benutzt werden soll, in Entsiegelungen, Begrünungen und Regenwasserversickerungen zu investieren.



Bringt keinen Profit.
Haben ein Waldgrundstück, 1200qm, in einem Gebiet, wo das die vorherrschende Grundstücksgröße ist.
überall in den Siedlungen werden befestigte Straßen gebaut und die Waldstrassen ersetzt.
Am Ende fahren die Leute schneller, ok es staubt weniger aber ist das notwendig?
Was da an versiegelten Fläche, aus einem Erdölprodukt hergestellt wird.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Aufwand Krieg zu führen ist viel größer als einfach fucking Meerwasser zu entsalzen.



Erkläre das mal Ägypten?  Wenn in Äthiopien der Staudamm fertig ist, könnte es knallen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2022)

Hach ja, natürlich lehnt Protzebär und Porsche-Chefstiefellecker Lindner eine Verlängerung, oder ein Nachfolgemodel, für das 9-Euro-Ticket mal wieder strikt ab, da es nur Zitat "eine befristete Maßnahme" war.
Wer konnte das nur wieder kommen sehen.

Aber Hauptsache der "Wille" zur Uniper Rettung, auf Steuerzahlerkosten, war da und realisierbar... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBqshhsK_DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lotto (24. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheinbar soll Lindner, per SMS, während der Koalitionsverhandlungen, im engen "per du" mit der Porschelobby gestanden und in deren Interesse so stark auf die Aufnahme von e-Fuels im Koalitionsvertrag gepocht haben. Damit soll sich wohl jedenfalls Porschechef Oliver Blume auf der Betriebsversammlung im Juni gerühmt haben:



Also das ist jetzt nichts neues das die meisten Politiker auch Lobbyisten sind. In anderen Ländern nennt man das halt Korruption, hier halt Lobbyismus und Vetternwirtschaft (Vitamin B).


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt nichts neues das die meisten Politiker auch Lobbyisten sind. In anderen Ländern nennt man das halt Korruption, hier halt Lobbyismus und Vetternwirtschaft (Vitamin B).


Und Oligarchen heißen hierzulande auch nicht Oligarchen, sondern werden euphemistisch als Familienunternehmen und Mittelschicht bezeichnet.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheinbar soll Lindner, per SMS, während der Koalitionsverhandlungen, im engen "per du" mit der Porschelobby gestanden und in deren Interesse so stark auf die Aufnahme von e-Fuels im Koalitionsvertrag gepocht haben. Damit soll sich wohl jedenfalls Porschechef Oliver Blume auf der Betriebsversammlung im Juni gerühmt haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> War Finanzminister Lindner Lobbyist für Porsche? Der Chef des Autobauers entschuldigte sich jetzt für Aussagen über einen angeblich engen Austausch in der Frage zum Umgang mit E-Fuels. Und auch die FDP wies die Vorwürfe zurück.
> 
> Porsche-Chef Oliver Blume hat sich für Aussagen über einen angeblich engen Austausch mit FDP-Chef Christian Lindner während der Ampel-Koalitionsverhandlungen entschuldigt. "Ich habe in einer internen Veranstaltung falsche Worte gewählt", sagte Blume der "Bild am Sonntag". "Dadurch ist ein falscher Eindruck entstanden. Das tut mir leid."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Porsche-Chef entschuldigt sich

Laut ZDF gibt es aber "verifizierbare Belege" dafür.  Das ist einfach nur ein Hohn gegenüber alle Menschen, welche nicht wissen wie sie täglich über die Runden kommen sollen. Und belegt einmal mehr was Herr Lindner doch für ein Lobbyist ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Porsche-Chef entschuldigt sich
> 
> Laut ZDF gibt es aber "verifizierbare Belege" dafür.  Das ist einfach nur ein Hohn gegenüber alle Menschen, welche nicht wissen wie sie täglich über die Runden kommen sollen. Und belegt einmal mehr was Herr Lindner doch für ein Lobbyist ist.


Wenn du halt keine Scham und Anstand mehr besitzt, juckt es dich am Ende auch nicht ob du beim Lügen erwischt wirst.
Das kann man heute leider viel zu oft beobachten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juli 2022)

Das größte Problem sehe ich eher darin, dass es keinen spürbaren Aktivismus gibt. Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung scheint alles nur noch klaglos hinzunehmen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das größte Problem sehe ich eher darin, dass es keinen spürbaren Aktivismus gibt. Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung scheint alles nur noch klaglos hinzunehmen.


Mich wundert auch schon länger ,warum noch niemand deswegen auf die Straße gegangen ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juli 2022)

Wobei ich die Resignation auch irgendwo nachvollziehen kann. Was bringt es schon auf die Straße zu gehen...


----------



## Tschetan (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich wundert auch schon länger ,warum noch niemand deswegen auf die Straße gegangen ist.



Weil kaum einer weiß was los ist, oder war.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Resignation auch irgendwo nachvollziehen kann. Was bringt es schon auf die Straße zu gehen...


Dein Ernst? Wenn es richtig große Proteste in vielen Städten gäbe, dann würden die da oben Muffensausen bekommen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil kaum einer weiß was los ist, oder war.


Die wissen schon was los ist. Bei Corona wussten sie es ja auch bzw sie sind deswegen auf die Straße gegangen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Wenn es richtig große Proteste in vielen Städten gäbe, dann würden die da oben Muffensausen bekommen.


Dafür geht es wohl vielen Menschen hier im Lande noch zu gut, oder ist das vielleicht eine Mentalitätsfrage?
Unsere französischen Nachbarn sind als kollektiv im Vergleich gefühlt viel schneller mobil zu bekommen.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die wissen schon was los ist. Bei Corona wussten sie es ja auch bzw sie sind deswegen auf die Straße gegangen.











						(S+) Energiekrise und Inflation statt Corona: Wie Rechtsextremisten ihre Anhänger für einen deutschen Wutwinter mobilisieren (S+)
					

Nach dem Abflauen der Coronademos setzen Rechtsextreme und »Querdenker« auf das nächste Aufregerthema: die Gaskrise und die explodierenden Preise. In ihren Netzwerken fantasieren sie von Umsturz und einem drohenden Bürgerkrieg.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Wer will da unter Verdacht geraten?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Corona wussten sie es ja auch bzw sie sind deswegen auf die Straße gegangen.


Die meisten(!) Corona Demos wurden von querdenkenden Dummbratzen veranstaltet.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2022)

> Nach dem Abflauen der Coronademos setzen Rechtsextreme und »Querdenker«* auf das nächste Aufregerthema*: die *Gaskrise und die explodierenden Preise*.



Die Formulierung des Spiegel finde ich da aber auch ehr bedenklich, es abwertend als "Aufregertehma" zu titulieren, was ja mehr oder minder impliziert, dass es Themen wären über die sich nur Leute aufregen die sich einfach gerne ohne gerechtfertigten Grund aufregen, oder weil sie halt in gewisse rechte Lager gehören.

Gerade für Geringverdiener und Leistungsbezieher ist es aber halt wirklich ein Thema über das sich, mit Recht, aufgeregt werden darf, da die Regierung es bewusst verschleppt und versäumt die für diese Gruppe nicht mehr bewältigbaren Kostenexplosion aufzufangen / abzumildern, aber halt auf der anderen Seite gerne weiter fleißig Geschenke, Entlastungen und teure Rettungen in die obere Richtung verteilt.

Da sollte man wirklich etwas besser mit seinen Formulierungen aufpassen, um durchaus berechtigte "Wut" nicht pauschal falsch abzustempeln, auch wenn man natürlich sicher sein kann das auch der Rechte & Verschwörer Block das wieder für seine Interessen benutzen wird, wie bei jeden Krisentehma, das sich anbietet.









						(S+) Energiekrise und Inflation statt Corona: Wie Rechtsextremisten ihre Anhänger für einen deutschen Wutwinter mobilisieren (S+)
					

Nach dem Abflauen der Coronademos setzen Rechtsextreme und »Querdenker« auf das nächste Aufregerthema: die Gaskrise und die explodierenden Preise. In ihren Netzwerken fantasieren sie von Umsturz und einem drohenden Bürgerkrieg.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die meisten(!) Corona Demos wurden von querdenkenden Dummbratzen veranstaltet.


Das weiß ich. Ich hatte zu der Zeit auch kritisiert das die Schwurbler zusammen mit Rechten demonstrieren.
Ich meinte ja nur das es deswegen größere Demos gab.
Sonst eigentlich nur noch "Fridays for Future" aber die wurden leider nicht richtig ernst genommen.
Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, wann die Menschen wegen sozialer Ungerechtigkeiten, auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Formulierung des Spiegel finde ich da aber auch ehr bedenklich, es abwertend als "Aufregertehma" zu titulieren, was ja mehr oder minder impliziert, dass es Themen wären über die sich nur Leute aufregen die sich einfach gerne ohne gerechtfertigten Grund aufregen, oder weil sie halt in gewisse rechte Lager gehören.



Man kann es auch als neutrale Bezeichnung verwenden und zumindest werden Corona und Energieversorgung, die beide schwerwiegende Themen waren (und *sind*) im gleichen Atemzug genannt. Dritte Deutungsmöglichkeit: Es sind beides große Probleme, aber die Aufregung darüber trug/trägt nichts zur Lösung bei und ihr Ausmaß korreliert auch nicht so sehr mit dem Ernst der Lage als mehr mit der Menge an Freizeit und Ablenkungen. (Aktuell ist unsere Gasversorgung weitaus besser geplant als noch vor 2-3 Monaten, als sich niemand aufgeregt hat.)

Was beide Themen auf alle Fälle gemeinsam haben: Keinerlei Bezug zu (deutschem) Nationalismus. (Russsischer Nationalismus hat mit der Versorgungslücke natürlich einiges zu tun.)
Im Gegensatz zu z.B. Flüchtlingsaufkommen, Eurocrash (oder aktuell europäische Währungspolitik!) sind es keine Themen, die sich für Rechte anbieten würden. Dass die trotzdem mitmischen, hängt vor allem damit zusammen, dass es "Aufreger"themen sind: Man springt nicht auf das Thema, sondern rein populistisch auf die Aufregung. (Man beachte auch den Richtungsstreit in beiden Fällen: Aktuell weiß die AfD immer noch, ob sie nun für den großen Führer Putin sowie den Kniefall vor dessen Befehlen sein soll oder für ein selbstbewusstes Aufreten Deutschlands, deutsche Aufrüstung und Eigenständigkeit. Bei Corona hat sie mehrere Monate gebraucht, um von einem schon leicht chinesischen "Grenzen schließen, alle unter Generalverdacht stellen, Gesellschaft straft durchorgansieren" auf "lasst große Ansteckungsparties feiern" zu wechseln. Je nachdem, wo man gerade gute Chancen hat, Wählerstimmen einzusammeln um die sich außer der FDP sonst niemand bemüht.)


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2022)

Aktuell ist es eh total absurd übers Heizen zu reden, wo man froh ist, wenn es halbwegs kühl in der Wohnung ist.
Meine Heizung ist schon seit Monaten runtergedreht.

Mit Umrüstung auf Solarthermie fürs warme Wasser und Induktion zum Kochen würde man im Sommer sogar komplett ohne Gas auskommen.

Ansonsten hab ich mir gesagt, ignoriere ich das Thema bis die Nebenkostenabrechnung da ist.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552185639998832640

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Merz ist so durch, kein Wunder, dass doppelt so viele Bürger Scholz die Kanzlerschaft zutrauen...


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

Muß Merz als Ex-Chef von BlackRock Deutschland gerade sagen. Mit einen Jahresverdienst von 1 Million Euro.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2022)

Die Frage ist ja auch für was man demonstrieren soll. Weil gegen etwas zu demonstrieren, bringt nicht viel, da man im Bezug auf die Energie-Krise nur lediglich das Thema benennt.

Das Problem der Politik ist gerade, dass es keine schnellen Lösungen gibt.
Und das liegt weniger an den Politikern, sondern an der Problemstellung.
Die Inflation hängt in großen Teilen mit den Energiepreisen zusammen.
Aber der Preis für Energie wird von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt. Wenn Habek sich vor die Energiebörse stellt und ruft:"Ich will das Gas und Strom nur noch ein Viertel des jetzigen Preises kostet!".....wird das halt nix bringen, da das Angebot durch Putin wegen Verknappung gering ist.
Auch ein senken der jeweiligen Steuern hilft nur kurz, da die Anbieter sich das innerhalb kürzester Zeit selbst einverleiben.

Jetzt kann man z.B.: wie ich der Meinung sein, gut warum haben wir überhaupt private Anbieter für lebenswichtige Infrastruktur? Sowas gehört in staatliche Hand.
Aber das hilft jetzt gerade nicht weiter, weil auch das ein langwieriger Prozess ist.

Die Katze beißt sich da gerade selber in Schwanz....und das ist halt Mist.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2022)

Man muss halt den Ressourcenverbrauch reduzieren. Und das geht vor allem, indem man die Produktion von unnötigen Produkten wie z.B. Sportwagen einstellt.

Ein angeordneter bezahlter Urlaub wirkt für die Großkonzerne dann indirekt auch wie eine Vermögenssteuer, es wird also überschüssiges Vermögen an die unteren Einkommenschichten, nämlich die Mitarbeiter umgeschichtet.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2022)

Es wird produziert was sich für die Unternehmen lohnt. Und oft sind das Dinge die die Kunden wollen.
Außerdem wird der wegfall von Sportwagen die Welt mit Sicherheit nicht retten.
Alles andere geht in Richtung Planwirtschaft, naja das hatten wir hier drüben 40 Jahre....war nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Breaker_LK (27. Juli 2022)

In meinem Familienkreis und Freundeskreis gibt klare Differenzen zur aktuellen Bundesregierung. In erster Linie aufgrund der Maßnahmen der aktuellen Krisen. Sehr viele gehen zu Demos gegen die Bundesregierung und der Saktionen gegen Russland. 

Man würde das Land absichtlich kaputt machen, würde viel Geld für Ukraine ausgeben und für die eigene Bevölkerung bleibt zu wenig übrig. 
Auch durch die Sanktionen die immer teuer werdende Energie wie Gas. 

Ich verstehe die Punkte schon. Kann allerdings auch nachvollziehen das man gebev Russland Sanktionen verhängt. 
Glaube auch nicht das hier absichtlich etwas gegen die Wand gefahren wird. 

Gibt es bei euch auch solche Differenzen im Freundes und Familienkreis? Wie geht ihr damit um?
Macht die Bundesregierung hier tatsächlich viel falsch?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch auch solche Differenzen im Freundes und Familienkreis? Wie geht ihr damit um?


Nein gibt es nicht.

Ich persönlich habe im Kopf, dass GB und Frankreich damals Deutschland den Krieg erklärt haben weil Deutschland Polen überfallen hat. Das war grade für GB welches eigentlich kein Ziel Hitlers war teurer als sich rauszuhalten,
aber es war doch im Endeffekt das richtige und die Briten haben mehr Schäden gehabt als nur weniger Gas zu bekommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber der Preis für Energie wird von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt. Wenn Habek sich vor die Energiebörse stellt und ruft:"Ich will das Gas und Strom nur noch ein Viertel des jetzigen Preises kostet!".....wird das halt nix bringen, da das Angebot durch Putin wegen Verknappung gering ist.
> Auch ein senken der jeweiligen Steuern hilft nur kurz, da die Anbieter sich das innerhalb kürzester Zeit selbst einverleiben.[...]



Jain. Schon Ende letzten Jahres sind die Energiepreise durch die Decke gegangen. Da war von Lieferengpässen noch nichts zu spüren. Aber da wurde halt massiv spekuliert von den paar wenigen, großen privaten Energieversorgern - in Kombination mit tatsächlich etwas höherer Nachfrage u.A. aus Polen wegen eines recht strengen Winters. "Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis" ist aber weitestgehend eine Lüge, um zu verschleiern dass die "Marktmacht" gerade bei lebensnotwendigen Bereichen wie Energie oder Wohnen fast ausschließlich auf Anbieterseite liegt. Die "unsichtbare Hand des Marktes" ist die Hand der Großunternehmen.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man z.B.: wie ich der Meinung sein, gut warum haben wir überhaupt private Anbieter für lebenswichtige Infrastruktur? Sowas gehört in staatliche Hand.
> Aber das hilft jetzt gerade nicht weiter, weil auch das ein langwieriger Prozess ist.
> 
> Die Katze beißt sich da gerade selber in Schwanz....und das ist halt Mist.



Und darum muss, da stimme ich dir absolut zu, lebenswichtige Infrastruktur bzw. der gesamte Bereich der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge stärker unter staatliche Aufsicht gestellt werden. Also umgekehrt dazu, wie es in der dt. Politik momentan läuft, wo - nur zwei Beispiele unter vielen - ein Linder unter Aufsicht von Porsche oder ein hessischer Innenminister Beuth unter Aufsicht der Glücksspielindustrie steht.

Blablabla, Linkspopulismus, ich weiß.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Macht die Bundesregierung hier tatsächlich viel falsch?


Was die deutsche Regierung falsch macht, biegt die russische Regierung richtig. Ich halte es für fasch, Russland weiter das Gas qbzukaufen...


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es wird produziert was sich für die Unternehmen lohnt. Und oft sind das Dinge die die Kunden wollen.
> Außerdem wird der wegfall von Sportwagen die Welt mit Sicherheit nicht retten.
> Alles andere geht in Richtung Planwirtschaft, naja das hatten wir hier drüben 40 Jahre....war nicht so der Hit.



Naja in Kriesen muss es halt mal Änderungen geben.
Und da ist es sinnvoller nur noch die nötigste Industrie am laufen zu halten, als Leuten die Heizung abzustellen.









						Firmen bringt sich für mögliche Gas-Notlage in Stellung
					

Mit den weiter gedrosselten russischen Gaslieferungen rückt auch die höchste Stufe im "Notfallplan Gas" näher. Für Unternehmen stellt sich die Frage, wer dann überhaupt noch Gas bekäme. Von M. Fehr und C. Kretschmer.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Kurzarbeit gab es ja bei Corona in der Autoindustrie auch schon. Nur diesmal müssen das die Konzerne dann halt aus eigener Tasche zahlen und nicht vom Steuerzahler subventioniert werden.

In Zeiten des Klimawandels haben Autos eh keine Zukunft.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Naja in Kriesen muss es halt mal Änderungen geben.
> Und da ist es sinnvoller nur noch die nötigste Industrie am laufen zu halten, als Leuten die Heizung abzustellen.
> 
> Kurzarbeit gab es ja bei Corona in der Autoindustrie auch schon. Nur diesmal müssen das die Konzerne dann halt aus eigener Tasche zahlen und nicht vom Steuerzahler subventioniert werden.
> ...


Man kann die unnötigeren Produkte ja auch in anderen Ländern fertigen...da bräuchte man dann auch keine Kurzarbeit, sondern kann die Leute gleich entlassen, damit se sich sinnvollere Arbeit suchen. Mit den E-Autos fallen eh über lurz oder lang nen Haufen Arbeitsplätze weg, auch wenn wenn das niemand so richtig ausspricht.

In Zeiten des Klimawandels halte ich auch den ÖPNV für unnötig. Das kann man im Grunde (zumindest bis ca. 10-15km ) laufen/Fahrradfahren/Inlinern usw. problemlos erreichen.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das größte Problem sehe ich eher darin, dass es keinen spürbaren Aktivismus gibt. Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung scheint alles nur noch klaglos hinzunehmen.



Da wird man dagegen argumentieren und sagen das man ja nen Versager ist und es deswegen nicht geschafft hat. Das gleiche wie beim Maskendeal, man ist halt unfähig solche Geschäfte abzuschließen und andere sind halt gute Geschäftsmänner. Wenn du dich nicht impfen lassen willst bist du ein Nazi und Verschwörungstheoretiker. 

Das geht ja nichtmahls über Gesetze, die meisten haben halt Angst was zu sagen und können nicht drauf scheißen was anderen von einem denken. Am Ende des Tages liegt es an der Angst der Leute ihre Meinung zu sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2022)

10-15 km laufen ist übertrieben. 

Der ÖPNV wird schon gebraucht. Es sollte auch weiter ein einheitliches Ticket geben. Statt 9€ kann es ja auch 90€ im Monat kosten.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was die deutsche Regierung falsch macht, biegt die russische Regierung richtig. Ich halte es für fasch, Russland weiter das Gas qbzukaufen...



Gas benötigen wir und der Markt gibt nicht genug her, um damit den gesamten Bedarf des Westens zu decken.
Gleichzeitig steigen die Preise exorbitant.Vor 2-3 Jahren zahlten wir um die 100 Dollar und Russland verdiente daran genug.
150 Mrd nahmen wir ab.
Selbst wenn wir unseren Verbrauch halbieren, oder auf ein Viertel reduzieren,  verdient Russland immer noch sehr viel Kohle.
Das Rennen ist ungleich, weil unsere Exportwirtschaft an niedrigen Energiepreisen hängt und vieles was abgeschaltet wird, am Ende nicht mehr angeschaltet wird, wegen fehlender Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Ich sehe da ein riesen Dilemma und von den sozialen Problemen, will ich noch garnicht schreiben.

Wie soll und kann man das lösen, gerade weil es keine schnelle Lösung gibt?
Prinzipiell ist der Abbau fossiler Energien wünschenswert. 
Das viele Leute Angst bekommen  ist nicht ungewöhnlich.


Eckism schrieb:


> Man kann die unnötigeren Produkte ja auch in anderen Ländern fertigen...da bräuchte man dann auch keine Kurzarbeit, sondern kann die Leute gleich entlassen, damit se sich sinnvollere Arbeit suchen




Meinst du das ernst? Was sind " unnötige" Produkte? 
Wovon sollen die Leute leben, wenn sie keine Arbeit haben?
Wir benötigen jeden Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 10-15 km laufen ist übertrieben.
> 
> Der ÖPNV wird schon gebraucht. Es sollte auch weiter ein einheitliches Ticket geben. Statt 9€ kann es ja auch 90€ im Monat kosten.


Wieso übertrieben? Das hab ich nen ganzes Jahr lang gemacht und lebe immernoch...welch Wunder. Und natürlich bergig und kein Flachland.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gas benötigen wir und der Markt gibt nicht genug her, um damit den gesamten Bedarf des Westens zu decken.
> Gleichzeitig steigen die Preise exorbitant.Vor 2-3 Jahren zahlten wir um die 100 Dollar und Russland verdiente daran genug.
> 150 Mrd nahmen wir ab.
> Selbst wenn wir unseren Verbrauch halbieren, oder auf ein Viertel reduzieren,  verdient Russland immer noch sehr viel Kohle.
> ...


So ist das nunmal, was eigentlich richtig ist, ist eigentlich falsch...und wie mans macht, ist es eh immer verkehrt.

Wie man das alles lösen soll ist Aufgabe der Regierung, die bekommen dafür nen Haufen Geld von uns, das die das ordentlich machen, ohne uns zu schaden.^^



Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst? Was sind " unnötige" Produkte?
> Wovon sollen die Leute leben, wenn sie keine Arbeit haben?
> Wir benötigen jeden Arbeitsplatz.


Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, in Deutschland will kaum noch jemand wirklich etwas arbeiten. Die einen jammern auf mehr "sozialen" ausgleich und hocken Zuhause, andere schimpfen auf die Ausländer die uns die Arbeit wegnehmen und hocken Zuhause, die Firmen sind eh die bösen und müssen immer mehr bezahlen und erdulden...der Wirtschaftsstandort wird auf lange Sicht eh verschwinden, die paar Jährchen früher sind auch egal.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso übertrieben? Das hab ich nen ganzes Jahr lang gemacht und lebe immernoch...welch Wunder. Und natürlich bergig und kein Flachland.


Na ja, deine Agilität in allen Ehren, aber man kann nicht einfach von sich auf den Rest der Menschheit schließen.

Die Mama, die ihre Kids um 6:30 Uhr noch fürn Schulbus fertig machen muss und anschließend genau eine1/2 h Zeit hat um zum cholerischen Chef zu kommen, schafft zu Fuß oder Rad im Winter kaum 7,5 km in der Zeit.
Das Gleiche gilt mit Sicherheit für einen schon gesundheitlich angeschlagenen Mitarbeiter um die 60.
Die arbeiten alle, vielleicht gerne oder auch nicht, aber auf jeden Fall brauchen auch diese die Kohle, um zu leben.
Bei den einem passt der ÖPNV, bei dem anderen eben leider nicht.

Ich habe z. B. 75 km einfache Fahrt ins Büro ohne passendem ÖPNV (und Staatsgrenzen überquerend).
Meine Tochter hat 25 km zum Gymnasium ohne passendem ÖPNV und ich bin froh, dass sie nun selber als L17 schon Auto fahren kann.
Nur meine Frau hat vergleichsweise wenige 2 km zur Arbeit, die sie dann auch per Rad oder Fuß zurücklegt.




Eckism schrieb:


> Wie man das alles lösen soll ist Aufgabe der Regierung, die bekommen dafür nen Haufen Geld von uns, das die das ordentlich machen, ohne uns zu schaden.^^


Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.
Alle haben den günstigen Gaspreis gerne genommen und kaum einer hat sich in Richtung alternativer oder gar regenerativer Energiequellen schlau gemacht oder gar gebaut.

Was wurde ich als Prepper-Spinner verschriehen, als ich schon vor genau 19 Jahren unser Haus komplett energieautark baute. 
Mich haben die Investitionen viel mehr gekostet, als ich bisher übern kostenlosen Strom oder kostenlose Heizung hereinbekommen habe.

Ich lache aber im Gegensatz nicht auf die, die statt dessen mit dem Ersparten Billigurlaub auf Malle gemacht haben und wir 10 Jahre lang keinen Urlaub hatten.

Jetzt nach dem Staat zu rufen ist Quatsch, der kann nicht die persönlichen Lebensumstände jedes Einzelnen kennen oder gar unterstützen.
Jede noch so wohlgemeinte Unterstützung ist rechte Tasche - linke Tasche, das Geld wird am Ende bei den Renten oder bei der Krankenkasse oder sonstwo fehlen - ist einfach so, weil es immer nur eine Umverteilung sein wird.
Geld drucken in Inflationszeiten wäre das ziemlich blödste, was man machen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was sind " unnötige" Produkte?



Dinge die nicht "Systemrelevant", also nicht lebensnotwendig sind.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wovon sollen die Leute leben, wenn sie keine Arbeit haben?
> Wir benötigen jeden Arbeitsplatz.



Falsch. Mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen oder Kurzarbeit kann man die Leute auch so über Wasser halten.

Dazu haben wir eher zu wenig Fachkräfte als zu viele.



compisucher schrieb:


> Alle haben den günstigen Gaspreis gerne genommen und kaum einer hat sich in Richtung alternativer oder gar regenerativer Energiequellen schlau gemacht oder gar gebaut.



Es muss halt nun viel mehr Richtung erneuerbarem Strom gemacht werden und das Erdgas durch Biogas und zum Teil grünen Wasserstoff, der beigemischt werden kann, ersetzt werden.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich lache aber im Gegensatz nicht auf die, die statt dessen mit dem Ersparten Billigurlaub auf Malle gemacht haben und wir 10 Jahre lang keinen Urlaub hatten.




Warum auch? Weder hat der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung ein Häuschen,  noch unbedingt die Kohle, alles auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. Dazu war bis vor kurzem Gas auch sehr gewollt.
Egal wie, zahlen die normalen Leute wieder die Zeche und mit ihren Steuern deine Förderungen. 
Jetzt ist auf einmal Gas der Beezelbub und ein anderes Mal, wird die nächste Kuh durch den Ort getrieben.
Ich denke das es ein " heißer " Herbst werden wird.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das es ein " heißer " Herbst werden wird.



Wenn man den Klimawandel weiter so anheizt sicher.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen oder Kurzarbeit kann man die Leute auch so über Wasser halten..



Ich bin gerne Bereit dich beim Aufbau eines " Sozialismus" zu unterstützen nur die Konsequenz, stellen sich die wenigsten vor


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es muss halt nun viel mehr Richtung erneuerbarem Strom gemacht werden und das Erdgas durch Biogas und zum Teil grünen Wasserstoff, der beigemischt werden kann, ersetzt werden.


Was per se nicht einfach und nicht von heute auf morgen geschehen wird.
Leider haben wir in den letzten 20 Jahren viele Chancen verspielt, insbesondere die Tatsache, das wir einst führend als Industrienation bei der Entwicklung von Solarzellen waren.
Bis heute darf ein Vermieter keinen Strom an Mieter aus der eigenen Dachsolaranlage verkaufen - ein Gesetz, das erst jetzt geändert werden soll.
Das Resulat stehen wir landauf landab.
Kaum ein größeres Mehrparteienhaus ist mit PV ausgerüstet.
Die Dächer von Scheunen sind aber voll damit, weil es ja Netzeinspeisegeld gab.
Die nette gerade abgewunkene EEG Umlage, supi falsch gelaufen.
Alle nur auf den Ertrag geguckt, als mal darüber nachgedacht zu haben, wie man Strom dezentralisiert für alle leistbar und verfügbar machen kann.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Klimawandel weiter so anheizt sicher.



Der wird die wenigsten interessieren.🙄


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was per se nicht einfach und nicht von heute auf morgen geschehen wird.
> Leider haben wir in den letzten 20 Jahren viele Chancen verspielt, insbesondere die Tatsache, das wir einst führend als Industrienation bei der Entwicklung von Solarzellen waren.
> Bis heute darf ein Vermieter keinen Strom an Mieter aus der eigenen Dachsolaranlage verkaufen - ein Gesetz, das erst jetzt geändert werden soll.
> Das Resulat stehen wir landauf landab.
> ...




Da muss man jetzt halt umsteuern.

Ansonsten wird es halt jetzt erstmal teurer mit der Energie, aber das ist dann auch ein Anreiz auf erneuerbare umzustellen.
Je teurer, so schneller rentiert sich das.
Und danach ist es deutlich günstiger als die fossilen Energien heute.

Da wäre halt der Staat gefragt ein entsprechendes 100 Mrd. Euro Investitionsprogramm zu machen wie bei der Bundeswehr.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Leider haben wir in den letzten 20 Jahren viele Chancen verspielt, insbesondere die Tatsache, das wir einst führend als Industrienation bei der Entwicklung von Solarzellen waren.



Sicher und in meiner Jugend fuhren beim Ratgeber Auto, Elektro und Wasserstofffahrzeuge...
Man muß aber auch zugeben das erst jetzt einen technischen Grad erreicht wurde, wo eine gewisse Effektivität beginnt.
Die Speicherung von Energie ist immer noch ein Problem
Auch sehe ich nicht unbedingt Windparks als die riesen Alternative,  bei der Fläche die dazu benötigt wird.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum auch? Weder hat der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung ein Häuschen,  noch unbedingt die Kohle, alles auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.


Siehe oben, so was kann sich auch als Mieter lohnen.
Es ist eine Investition in die Zukunft, nur vor sich her leben ist ja auch nicht der Bringer.
und bis vor genau 6 Monaten war Geld als Kredit für ein Hausbesitzer kein Thema und das 20 Jahr lang


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu war bis vor kurzem Gas auch sehr gewollt.


Und gerne ohne Gedankenreflektion genommen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Egal wie, zahlen die normalen Leute wieder die Zeche und mit ihren Steuern deine Förderungen.


Die Zeche zahlen primär die Geringverdiener. 
Und meine Förderungen? Wenn ich gegen EEG Umlage wettere und gegen Netzeinspeisevergütung?
Im Gegenteil, ich bin gegen jegliche staatliche Förderung.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auf einmal Gas der Beezelbub und ein anderes Mal, wird die nächste Kuh durch den Ort getrieben.


Das war gas schon immer, seit man das Wort CO2 in den Mund nimmt.
Es ist genau so fossil und endlich wie Erdöl und hat rein gar nix mit nachhaltig zu tun.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das es ein " heißer " Herbst werden wird.


Kommt auf das Klima im Winter an.
Kommt ein "Winter" wie 2017, passiert außer verbaler Laolawelle gar nix.
Kommt 2005 (glaube ich) wirds hart.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, deine Agilität in allen Ehren, aber man kann nicht einfach von sich auf den Rest der Menschheit schließen.
> 
> Die Mama, die ihre Kids um 6:30 Uhr noch fürn Schulbus fertig machen muss und anschließend genau eine1/2 h Zeit hat um zum cholerischen Chef zu kommen, schafft zu Fuß oder Rad im Winter kaum 7,5 km in der Zeit.
> Das Gleiche gilt mit Sicherheit für einen schon gesundheitlich angeschlagenen Mitarbeiter um die 60.
> ...


Und wie kauft meine 90 jährige Nachbarin ein oder geht zum Arzt? Richtig, mit dem Fahrrad...mit nem 3 Rädrigen coolen Teil. Wie gehen bei uns die Mütter an die Arbeit? Entweder Auto oder mit nem Fahrrad...es geht, wenn man will.
Agil bin ich übrigens kein Stück...es war ne Wette und ich bin nen Sturkopf. Hab das für nen kostenlosen Automazenkaffee gemacht.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss man jetzt halt umsteuern.
> 
> Ansonsten wird es halt jetzt erstmal teurer mit der Energie, aber das ist dann auch ein Anreiz auf erneuerbare umzustellen.
> Je teurer, so schneller rentiert sich das.
> ...



Ja, für Mieter, die vorherrschende Spezies,  wird die Motivation grenzenlos sein und die Ersoarnis " gewaltig"!
( Ironie)
Ich frage mich immer in welchem Umfeld hier die meisten leben.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher und in meiner Jugend fuhren beim Ratgeber Auto, Elektro und Wasserstofffahrzeuge...


Das ist polemisch, aber es gab den 3l Polo und den A2, nur hat die keiner gekauft.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Man muß aber auch zugeben das erst jetzt einen technischen Grad erreicht wurde, wo eine gewisse Effektivität beginnt.


Das ist nicht richtig.
Seit ca. 2000 gab es auf dem Markt kaufbare PVs, Solarthermie und Wärmepumpen, die sich nach damaligen Stand binnen 25-30 Jahren amortisierten.
Nach heutigem Stand innerhalb von 10-15 Jahren.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Speicherung von Energie ist immer noch ein Problem


Das ist richtig.
Ich habe z. B. dafür einen 40.000 l Warmwasserspeicher und habe mit ausgemusterten Miltärakkus angefangen


Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch sehe ich nicht unbedingt Windparks als die riesen Alternative,  bei der Fläche die dazu benötigt wird.


Strittiges Thema, Artenschutz vs. Energiegewinnung wäre ein Problem dabei.
Aber ich denke der sinnige Mix aus Solar, Wind, Wasser, Erdwärme und H2 wird es in Zukunft machen..


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Zeche zahlen primär die Geringverdiener.
> Und meine Förderungen? Wenn ich gegen EEG Umlage wettere und gegen Netzeinspeisevergütung?
> Im Gegenteil, ich bin gegen jegliche staatliche Förderung.



Es geht nicht gegen dich, aber so ist die Realität und richtig abgreifen werden die großen Unternehmen.
Produzenten und Immobilienkonzerne, mit ihren Lobbyistenvereinigungen.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, für Mieter, die vorherrschende Spezies,  wird die Motivation grenzenlos sein und die Ersoarnis " gewaltig"!
> ( Ironie)
> Ich frage mich immer in welchem Umfeld hier die meisten leben.


Na ja, wir haben in D. eine Eigentumsquote von fast 50%.
Also immerhin die Hälfte der Bevölkerung.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Es geht nicht gegen dich, aber so ist die Realität und richtig abgreifen werden die großen Unternehmen.
> Produzenten und Immobilienkonzerne, mit ihren Lobbyistenvereinigungen.


Dem kann ich nicht wirklich widersprechen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist polemisch, aber es gab den 3l Polo und den A2, nur hat die keiner gekauft.
> 
> Das ist nicht richtig.
> Seit ca. 2000 gab es auf dem Markt kaufbare PVs, Solarthermie und Wärmepumpen, die sich nach damaligen Stand binnen 25-30 Jahren amortisierten.
> ...



Ich meinte das nicht polemisch,  sondern man hatte wirklich schon Hoffnungen, weil die Verschmutzung der Luft, auch schon in den 70ern erkennbar war.
Eher ist das deprimierend.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eher ist das deprimierend.


Das nicht Wahrnehmen von vielen Chancen, die uns offen waren, ist tatsächlich deprimierend.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, wir haben in D. eine Eigentumsquote von fast 50%.



Ja und jeder Bundesbürger 130000 auf dem Konto!
Statistik ist eine "Hure"! 🙂


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja und jeder Bundesbürger 130000 auf dem Konto!
> Statistik ist eine "Hure"! 🙂


Yo, die 50% stimmen, die 130.000 zumindest bei mir definitiv nicht (schön wäre es)


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, für Mieter, die vorherrschende Spezies,  wird die Motivation grenzenlos sein und die Ersoarnis " gewaltig"!
> ( Ironie)
> Ich frage mich immer in welchem Umfeld hier die meisten leben.



Es geht um die Hauseigentümer.
Dazu kann man auch als Mieter eine Solaranlage auf den Balkon stellen.

Im Frühling waren die aber plötzlich alle ausverkauft.

Werde ich es also antizyklisch gegen Ende des Jahres nochmal versuchen.

-----------

Btw. ist im Sommer für die Versorgung mit warmen Wasser auch Solarthermie sehr interessant. In Spanien zieht man da auch in Städten kleine Anlagen auf jedem Dach.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Hauseigentümer.
> Dazu kann man auch als Mieter eine Solaranlage auf den Balkon stellen.
> 
> Im Frühling waren die aber plötzlich alle ausverkauft.
> ...


Prinzipiell ist Solarthermie für relativ wenig Geld eine sehr effiziente Gewinnung von Brauchwarmwasser zw. ca. Mitte März bis Ende Oktober, die individuelle Umsetzung in einem (Miet-)mehrparteienhaus aber - holladiewaldfee - schwierig...

Interessant dürften gerade für Mieter solche "Outdoor" Solar/Akku" Komplettpakete sein.
Kleiner Balkon und schon läuft der PC/TV, selbst die WaMa praktisch kostenlos.
Persönliches Energiemanagement muss man schon betreiben (reichts jetzt für die Wäsche?) und 4 m² Balkon + Erlaubnis vom Eigentümer wären nicht schlecht.
Wahllos aus dem Netz, sowas:








						Jackery Solargenerator 1000 (Explorer 1000 + SolarSaga 100W)
					

Der Solargenerator 1000 wandelt Sonnenenergie in tragbaren Strom um. Er besteht aus Explorer 1000 + 2 x SolarSaga 100 W. Vielseitig einsetzbar.




					de.jackery.com


----------



## Poulton (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe z. B. dafür einen 40.000 l Warmwasserspeicher und habe mit ausgemusterten Miltärakkus angefangen


Und wo soll sich der durchschnittliche Mieter den 40000l Warmwasserspeicher hinstellen? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer in welchem Umfeld hier die meisten leben.


Anscheinend im 5-Sterne Hotel Wolkenkuckucksheim, von dessen Dachterrasse aus mit einem Aperitif genüsslich auf die Armut und das Elend angestoßen wird und was man doch selber für ein toller Hecht ist.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist Solarthermie für relativ wenig Geld eine sehr effiziente Gewinnung von Brauchwarmwasser zw. ca. Mitte März bis Ende Oktober, die individuelle Umsetzung in einem (Miet-)mehrparteienhaus aber - holladiewaldfee - schwierig...
> 
> Interessant dürften gerade für Mieter solche "Outdoor" Solar/Akku" Komplettpakete sein.
> Kleiner Balkon und schon läuft der PC/TV, selbst die WaMa praktisch kostenlos.
> ...



Funktioniert aber nur mit Kleingeräten.

Ich habe dieses hier:




__





						revolt Powerbank: Mini-Powerstation & Solar-Generator, 88,8 Wh, 12/230V, USB, LED, 120 W (Powerbank mit Wechselrichter)
					

revolt Mini-Powerstation & Solar-Generator, 88,8 Wh, 12/230V, USB, LED, 120 W bei PEARL jetzt günstig kaufen - Top Marken ✓ Top Kundenbewertungen ✓ Riesen Auswahl ✓ Jetzt sparen ✓




					www.pearl.de
				







__





						PEARL - Ihr Elektronik-Versand in Deutschland
					

Hier finden Sie Deutschlands großes Versandhaus für Elektronik- und Lifestyle-Produkte. Viele Produkte jetzt bis zu 90% reduziert im Online-Shop günstig kaufen.




					www.pearl.de
				




Kühlschrank zieht zwar während die Kühlung läuft nur 40W (im Tages-Schnitt 8-9W), funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht dran, weil da die Powerbank abschaltet. Vermutlich ist der Anlaufstrom des Kompressors zu groß.

Für den Haushalt braucht man also eine Solaranlage die Strom in die Steckdose einspeist.

-----------

Wenn man die Solarzelle nicht außen an der Brüstung aufhängt, sondern auf dem Balkon direkt aufstellt, braucht man da nicht mal eine Genehmigung vom Eigentümer.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo soll sich der durchschnittliche Mieter den 40000l Warmwasserspeicher hinstellen?



Für den Durchschnittsmieter in seiner 30 bis 60qm Wohnung ist das natürlich äußerst unrealistisch umsetzbar  und auch für Vermieter dieser Wohnungen, muss man eingestehen, genauso, da schon die baulichen Gegebenheiten es meistens nicht hergeben würden, so etwas zu realisieren.



Poulton schrieb:


> Anscheinend im 5-Sterne Hotel Wolkenkuckucksheim, von dessen Dachterrasse aus mit einem Aperitif genüsslich auf die Armut und das Elend angestoßen wird und was man doch selber für ein toller Hecht ist.


Wilkommen im Tenpenny Tower, dem höchsten und luxuriösten Apartment Hochhaus im Ödland von Washington. Von unserer Dachterasse aus können sie den unglücklichen des Ödlands beim täglichen Überlebenskampf zuschauen, oder auf den Kopf spucken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Frühling waren die aber plötzlich alle ausverkauft.
> 
> Werde ich es also antizyklisch gegen Ende des Jahres nochmal versuchen.


Weis nicht ob das helfen wird... Der markt ist derzeit fast komplett leer aber noch schwerer wiegt für mich, das LG keine solar-panels mehr produziert. Das waren die besten module am markt. 
So ein set kann man sich aber auch selbst zusammen stellen:








						Ja Solar 385W Mono PERC Halbzellen Solarmodul Photovoltaik Solar Panel  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Ja Solar 385W Mono PERC Halbzellen Solarmodul Photovoltaik Solar Panel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						Envertech EVT300 bis 420Wp mit integriertem Stringkabel  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Envertech EVT300 bis 420Wp mit integriertem Stringkabel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




und ggf. noch ein kabel








						4,5M Betteri > Schuko Adapter Solar Kabel PV Steckdose Netz Hoymiles + Envertech  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 4,5M Betteri > Schuko Adapter Solar Kabel PV Steckdose Netz Hoymiles + Envertech in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				





DKK007 schrieb:


> Btw. ist im Sommer für die Versorgung mit warmen Wasser auch Solarthermie sehr interessant. In Spanien zieht man da auch in Städten kleine Anlagen auf jedem Dach.


Hatte ich schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, das sowas sinn macht. Unsere solar-thermie bringt sogar noch in den übergangszeiten vorteile.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Funktioniert aber nur mit Kleingeräten.
> 
> Ich habe dieses hier:
> 
> ...


Das von compisucher verlinkte set ist aber min. 3 nummern stärker. Was du da hast ist wirklich nur spielzeug...
Auf der anderen seite, aus meiner sicht sind set`s generell spielzeug. Ich hab da in einer ganz anderen dimension gebaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gas benötigen wir und der Markt gibt nicht genug her, um damit den gesamten Bedarf des Westens zu decken.
> Gleichzeitig steigen die Preise exorbitant.Vor 2-3 Jahren zahlten wir um die 100 Dollar und Russland verdiente daran genug.
> 150 Mrd nahmen wir ab.
> Selbst wenn wir unseren Verbrauch halbieren, oder auf ein Viertel reduzieren,  verdient Russland immer noch sehr viel Kohle.
> ...



Eine sehr schnelle Lösung wären Strafzölle auf russisches Gas. Sodass Putins Gewinn pro m³ wieder auf dem normalen Niveau ist. Dann kann ist er nämlich auch gezwungen, größere Mengen zu liefern, wenn er was verdienen will, anstatt einfach 80% abzufakeln und für den Rest das fünffache zu kassieren.

Und: Das hätte praktisch keinen Einfluss auf den Gaspreis bei uns, denn der wird von der teuersten benötigten Sorte benötigt. Russland kann beinahe zum Preis einer Schiffsladung Schiefergas aus den USA verkaufen, weil sie damit immer noch das billigste Angebot machen. Und wenn sie für die Einfuhr Abgaben zahlen müssen, die ihr Gas fast so teuer wie besagte Tankerladung machen, dann können sie immer noch keinen Cent mehr dafür verlangen, weil sie dann eben nicht mehr günstiger werden.

Aber Zölle mit der FDP? Wirtschaftslogik und steuernden Markteinfluss mit den Grünen? Aktionen gegen Russland mit der SPD?
Logischerweise vollkommen unmöglich.




compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, deine Agilität in allen Ehren, aber man kann nicht einfach von sich auf den Rest der Menschheit schließen.
> 
> Die Mama, die ihre Kids um 6:30 Uhr noch fürn Schulbus fertig machen muss und anschließend genau eine1/2 h Zeit hat um zum cholerischen Chef zu kommen, schafft zu Fuß oder Rad im Winter kaum 7,5 km in der Zeit.



15 km/h Schnitt in einer Gegend mit Schulbussen also in der Regel ohne alle 100 m an einer Ampel warten zu müssen?
Sorry, aber wer das nicht schafft, kann beinahe überhaupt nicht mehr Fahrrad fahren, weil er schon bei der kleinsten Abweichung nach unten umkippt.



> Das Gleiche gilt mit Sicherheit für einen schon gesundheitlich angeschlagenen Mitarbeiter um die 60.
> Die arbeiten alle, vielleicht gerne oder auch nicht, aber auf jeden Fall brauchen auch diese die Kohle, um zu leben.
> Bei den einem passt der ÖPNV, bei dem anderen eben leider nicht.



So wahnsinnig groß ist der Anteil gesundheitlich angeschlagener Arbeitnehmer zwischen 60 und 63 mit Arbeitsweg entsprechender Länge zum Glück nicht.



> Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.
> Alle haben den günstigen Gaspreis gerne genommen und kaum einer hat sich in Richtung alternativer oder gar regenerativer Energiequellen schlau gemacht oder gar gebaut.



Ich hab den doppelten Preis für heimisches Biogas bezahlt.
Hat mir aber auch nichts genützt.



> Was wurde ich als Prepper-Spinner verschriehen, als ich schon vor genau 19 Jahren unser Haus komplett energieautark baute.



Mich würde man als Spinner bezeichnen, wenn ich mit meinem Einkommen was von Hausbau reden würde. Der Mehrheit der Deutschen geht es genauso.



> Ich lache aber im Gegensatz nicht auf die, die statt dessen mit dem Ersparten Billigurlaub auf Malle gemacht haben und wir 10 Jahre lang keinen Urlaub hatten.



Schätze mal, dass wir die letzten 10 Jahre zusammen um die 20000 € für Urlaub ausgegeben haben. Welches Haus kann ich mir davon bauen lassen?



> Jetzt nach dem Staat zu rufen ist Quatsch, der kann nicht die persönlichen Lebensumstände jedes Einzelnen kennen oder gar unterstützen.



Aber beim Verkehr schon  ?

Wobei ich dir recht gebe: Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates, sich ständig um Details zu kümmern und Stück für Stück nachzubessern. Aber es wäre Aufgabe des Staates, endlich mal allgemein für den nötigen sozialen Ausgleich zu sorgen, damit Millionen von Menschen überhaupt den nötigen Spielraum haben, um irgendwie über die Runden zu kommen. Nicht die viel zu kleinen Flicken sind das Problem, sondern dass überhaupt riesige Löcher da sind.




compisucher schrieb:


> Siehe oben, so was kann sich auch als Mieter lohnen.



Als Mieter lohnen sich grundsätzlich nur Dinge, die sich binnen 6, spätestens 12 Monaten finanziert haben oder die man mitnehmen kann. Bei allem anderen läuft man Gefahr, dass die eigene Investition zum Besitz eines Arschlochs wird, dass einen gerade aus der Wohnung getrieben hat.




compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist polemisch, aber es gab den 3l Polo und den A2, nur hat die keiner gekauft.



Es wurde sich auch sehr viel Mühe gegeben, sie nicht zu verkaufen. Und dafür wiederum sind immer noch erstaunlich viele unterwegs. Vor allem die A2 werden gehegt und gepflegt. Das heißt nicht, dass sehr viele Leute sehr großes Interesse gehabt hätten - aber denen, die prinzipiell bereit waren, etwas mehr für was sparsames zu zahlen, wurde der Weg dahin maximal schwierig gemacht. Und der größeren Gruppe, die den Aspekt zumindest im Hinterkopf hatten, sich aber nicht intensiver damit beschäftigen wollten, wurde vorgelogen die neuen Autos wären ja "sauber" und "sparsam". Dabei hat sich von Mitte der 90er bis Ende 0er vielerorts gar nichts beim Durchschnittsverbrauch innerhalb einer Klasse getan und durch die systematische Streichung kleiner, energieeffizienterer Varianten zugunsten immer größerer, brachialer Designs stieg der reale Verbrauch der zur Auswahl stehenden Modelle sogar.



> Strittiges Thema, Artenschutz vs. Energiegewinnung wäre ein Problem dabei.



Wird meilenweit übertrieben. Es gibt ein paar wenige Vogelarten, die Probleme mit Windrädern bekommen können, aber verglichen mit z.B. Glasfassaden sind die Auswirkungen sonst sehr gering. Man darf die Dinger halt nur nicht überall außer mitten in der Kernzone von Naturschutzgebieten verbieten, damit sich ja niemand an einer "Verspargelung" stört, sondern müsste sie da hinstellen, wo ohnehin keine sonderlich schützenswerte Natur mehr ist. (Und auf See müsste man weitaus leisere und dummerweise etwas teurere Baumethoden anwenden.)


----------



## Tschetan (29. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine sehr schnelle Lösung wären Strafzölle auf russisches Gas. Sodass Putins Gewinn pro m³ wieder auf dem normalen Niveau ist



Welches normale Niveau?
Im Moment gibt es noch Gas aus alten Verträgen, zu alten Preisen. Da macht Putin nicht die Gewinne, aber es lohnte für unsere Händler, dieses nach Polen usw abzugeben.
Die haben jetzt 100 % im Lager.
Wer zahlt für diese Frechheit?
War übrigens eine Idee der EU reinen Gasmarkt zu etablieren. Seit dem sind die Preise massiv gestiegen.
Wer zahlt dies?
Dafür gibt es jetzt eine " Sonderabgabe" um die Unternehmen zu retten.









						Hohe Öl- und Gaspreise - Energiekonzerne profitieren - Shell verfünffacht Quartalsgewinn
					

Die Energiekonzerne in Europa profitieren von den hohen Öl- und Gaspreisen infolge des Ukraine-Krieges.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Glücklicherweise halten die Leute alle schön still.

Von den zusätzlichen Einnahmen des Staates aus Mehrwert, Energie und Mineralölsteuern, nicht zu reden.

Ach und wenn wir den Russen noch Zoll draufhauen, sollten wir damit rechnen, kein Gas mehr zu erhalten. 
Geht es dann eben über Turkstream zu Erdogan und Orban für Rubel und wir kaufen es von da.
Erdo freut sich und spart haufenweise Dollar ein, was bei seiner Inflation hilft.
Politik ist keine Einbahnstrasse.

Übrigens ist NS2 mit russischen Turbinen ausgestattet, so das eine Wartung kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## pedi (29. Juli 2022)

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/deutschland-welt/gas-kunden-muessen-neue-umlage-zahlen-habeck-notwendig,TCsucl
		

im winter kann man eisblumen anschauen


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

Hier mal ein interessanter Artikel über die Getreideproduktion in Deutschland und deren Nutzung: Hat Deutschland genug Getreide – um sich zu versorgen? - Die Fakten

60% gehen für Tierfutter drauf. Und woanders sind Menschen am verhungern.
Das passt alles nicht zusammen.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein interessanter Artikel über die Getreideproduktion in Deutschland und deren Nutzung: Hat Deutschland genug Getreide – um sich zu versorgen? - Die Fakten
> 
> 60% gehen für Tierfutter drauf. Und woanders sind Menschen am verhungern.
> Das passt alles nicht zusammen.


Was soll denn da nicht zusammen? 60%(indirekt) für Tiere für den Menschen, 40% für Menschen(direkt) sind 100% für den Menschen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll denn da nicht zusammen? 60%(indirekt) für Tiere für den Menschen, 40% für Menschen(direkt) sind 100% für den Menschen.


Wenn wir weniger Fleisch essen würden, könnte man mehr Getreide exportieren. Dann würden weniger Menschen verhungern.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn wir weniger Fleisch essen würden, könnte man mehr Getreide exportieren. Dann würden weniger Menschen verhungern.


Wieso wir? Die Bauern müssen sich in erste Linie drum kümmern, das es sich für sie lohnt. Sonst macht das nämlich niemand mehr...zumal man nicht immer und überall nur Zeugs für den Menschen anbauen kann...die wissen schon, was sie machen.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 15 km/h Schnitt in einer Gegend mit Schulbussen also in der Regel ohne alle 100 m an einer Ampel warten zu müssen?
> Sorry, aber wer das nicht schafft, kann beinahe überhaupt nicht mehr Fahrrad fahren, weil er schon bei der kleinsten Abweichung nach unten umkippt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So wahnsinnig groß ist der Anteil gesundheitlich angeschlagener Arbeitnehmer zwischen 60 und 63 mit Arbeitsweg entsprechender Länge zum Glück nicht.


Gefühlt schaut ihr immer nur auf den Innenstadtbereich einer Großstadt.
Aber Berlin als mit 4 Mio. eher kleine und eher unbedeutende Großstadt im weltweiten Vergleich, ist bei über 80 Mio. EW in der Republik bestenfalls eine Randnotiz für die allgemeine Verkehrspolitik.

Die Ausgangsbasis war ja, ob man Arbeitstäglich 15 km auf dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren kann.
Und ja, klar kann man, aber eben nicht alle und nicht in jeder geografischen Lage und nicht in Kombination mit anderen Aufgaben, die man vor Arbeitsantritt noch erledigen muss (z. B. die besagten Kinder, die morgentliche Pflege der Oma, das Gassigehen mit dem Hund undweissderteufelnochalles.

Ach so, und warum 63?
Ich gehöre zur Boomer 1965/66 Gen., ich darf ja schon bis 67 worken, ob ich will oder nicht.
63 wäre schön...

Ich bleibe bei meiner Kernaussage:
Nur weil man es selber machen kann, heisst da noch lange nicht, dass dies der Rest der arbeitenden Republik auch machen kann. Somit stört mich die Verallgemeinerung einer Aussage und der Vorwurf an jene, die  es eben nicht machen könne ohne deren Lebenssituation zu kennen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab den doppelten Preis für heimisches Biogas bezahlt.
> Hat mir aber auch nichts genützt.


Ah, Biogas geht auch hoch - witzig. Wusste gar nicht, das die Silage/Mais nun auch aus Russland oder der Ukraine kommt... (IST das jetzt nicht schön plakativ verallgemeinernd geschrieben ?)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich würde man als Spinner bezeichnen, wenn ich mit meinem Einkommen was von Hausbau reden würde. Der Mehrheit der Deutschen geht es genauso.


Nochmal, die letztgültige statistische Erhebung von 2018 geht von grob 52% Eigentumsbesitzern in D. aus.
Bei gleichzeitig grob 36 Mio. Menschen, die in Mietobjekten wohnen.
Da kann man jetzt nicht über eine signifikante Mehrheit reden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schätze mal, dass wir die letzten 10 Jahre zusammen um die 20000 € für Urlaub ausgegeben haben. Welches Haus kann ich mir davon bauen lassen?


Nun ja, man könnte es auch so betrachten, dass bei einer mal willkürlich angenommenen Miete von 750 €/m² kalt + 20.000 € overall immerhin 110.000 € zusammenkämen.
Ich habe 2004 auch nur genau 250.000 € von der Bank bekommen und hatte 30.000 € Eigenkapital.
Seit Beginn dieses Jahres komplett abbezahlt.
Sprich, hättest du neben mir als Nachbar zur gleichen Zeit mit dem gleichen dir zu Verfügung stehendem Geld begonnen, wärst du jetzt auch 140 m² Hausbesitzer.
Dass man HEUTE für 250.00 € kein Haus mehr bekommt, ist eine ganz andere Story.

One big Point ist hier, dass unglaublich viel Geld statt in der individuellen Förderung auch für finanzschwache Menschen in der Förderung des kommunalen, sozialen Wohnraumes VERSICKERT.

Der kommunale, soziale Wohnungsbau aber Geld ohne Ende verschwendet und viel zu wenig  Wohnraum schafft.

Klar, der kommunale Wohnungsbau zieht erst mal vom vorhandenen Geld in der Größenordnung 15-20% für die eigene Verwaltung ab, istz aber kaum produktiv für das Geld udn drückt Planung und bau zu 100% an friemen wire wir ab.

On Top kommt dann noch eine Ausstattung der Häuser technischer Natur, die eigentlich kein Mensch braucht, in irgendwelchen Verwaltungsvorschriften mal von den komm. Wohnbaugesellschaften von Oberlehrern postuliert worden sind und auch den Mietpreis für die künftigen Mieter völlig unnötig in die höhe treibt.

Exemplarisch wäre hier z. B. der Badlüfter zu nennen.
Bedarf des Mieters: Feuchteregulierter dummer Lüfter mit Nachlaufrelais von 5 min. = 220 € inkl. Einbau
Reguläre Ausschreibung: intelligenter Lüfter mit individuell automatisch selbst einstellender Drehzahl in Relation zum Feuchtegehalt im Bad mit Override-Schalter für den Mieter.  = ca. 600 € inkl. Einbau
die günstige Lösung kümmert sich darum, das Bad zu entlüften und kein Schimmel entstehen zu lassen.
Die teure Lösung hat meist das Resultat, dass de Mieter den Override-Taster auf an lässt, der Lüfter stundenlang läuft und völlig unnötig Strom verbraucht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber beim Verkehr schon  ?


Nein, natürlich nicht.
Spritpreiszugabe und 9 € Ticket halte ich für doof, weile es kurzfristige, konsumorientierte und keine nachhaltige Investitionen sind.
Mehr Investition in den ÖPNV, Neugliederung der Wohnviertel mit kurzen Wegen zum Arbeitsplatz, aber auch zu schulen und Nahversorgern aber auch Homeoffice wo es geht wären z. B. meine Steckenpferde.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei ich dir recht gebe: Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates, sich ständig um Details zu kümmern und Stück für Stück nachzubessern. Aber es wäre Aufgabe des Staates, endlich mal allgemein für den *nötigen sozialen Ausgleich* zu sorgen, damit Millionen von Menschen überhaupt den nötigen Spielraum haben, um irgendwie über die Runden zu kommen. Nicht die viel zu kleinen Flicken sind das Problem, sondern dass überhaupt riesige Löcher da sind.


Ich habe mal gehighlitet, was ich als elementar in der Aussage betrachte und hier zu 100% Deiner Meinung bin.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Mieter lohnen sich grundsätzlich nur Dinge, die sich binnen 6, spätestens 12 Monaten finanziert haben oder die man mitnehmen kann. Bei allem anderen läuft man Gefahr, dass die eigene Investition zum Besitz eines Arschlochs wird, dass einen gerade aus der Wohnung getrieben hat.


Es soll auch nette Vermieter geben...

Wir sind im Prinzip  in der Diskussion soziale Marktwirtschaft vs. Markwirtschaft.

Vom Grundsatz her wäre ich bei einer Art genossenschaftlicher Regelung bei der am Ende bei treuen Mietern nach meinethalben 20 Jahren die Wohnung in den Besitz des Mieters übergeht, er also Eigentum mit seiner Miete erwirbt. für besonders günstige Eigentumsübergänge könnte man noch übers erbpachtrecht reden, wo der Grund des Hauses im Besitz des Inverstors verbleibt, das Eigentum aber dem Mieter gehört und der Mieter quasi nur noch einen deutlich reduzierten Pachtzins für den Grund nach Ablauf des Abbezahlens des Eigentums zahlt.
Da reden wir dann von Pachtzinsen bei einer exemplarischen 100 m² Wohnung im Münchner Umland von ca. 150-200 €/Monat. istw a sanders als die derzeit aufgerufenen 1.800-2.200 € für die gleiche Wohnung in der gleichen Stadt als Kaltmiete.
Das entlastet am Ende Rentenkassen und Sozialkassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wird meilenweit übertrieben. Es gibt ein paar wenige Vogelarten, die Probleme mit Windrädern bekommen können, aber verglichen mit z.B. Glasfassaden sind die Auswirkungen sonst sehr gering. Man darf die Dinger halt nur nicht überall außer mitten in der Kernzone von Naturschutzgebieten verbieten, damit sich ja niemand an einer "Verspargelung" stört, sondern müsste sie da hinstellen, wo ohnehin keine sonderlich schützenswerte Natur mehr ist. (Und auf See müsste man weitaus leisere und dummerweise etwas teurere Baumethoden anwenden.)


Ob übertrieben wird, kann ich kaum beurteilen.
Derzeit habe wir ja das Thema Fledermäuse vs. Windenergie und die Erklärung daraus, dass Wälder daher eher ungeeignet für Windräder wären.
Verstehen tue ich bei Argumentationsseiten, kein Strom wg. Fledermäusen zu haben ist aber für viele Zeitgenossen kaum nachvollziehbar.








						Wie Windräder Fledermäuse bedrohen: „70 Schlagopfer pro Anlage“
					

Ab Anfang Mai fliegen im Süden überwinternde Fledermäuse zurück in ihre Sommerquartiere. Windräder schränken ihre Lebensräume zunehmend ein.




					taz.de


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso wir? Die Bauern müssen sich in erste Linie drum kümmern, das es sich für sie lohnt. Sonst macht das nämlich niemand mehr...zumal man nicht immer und überall nur Zeugs für den Menschen anbauen kann...die wissen schon, was sie machen.


Wenn weniger Fleisch gegessen würde, könnten die Bauern die Haltungsbedingungen verbessern und es teurer verkaufen. Dann bräuchte man auch weniger Tierfutter. Weil weniger Tiere.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn weniger Fleisch gegessen würde, könnten die Bauern die Haltungsbedingungen verbessern und es teurer verkaufen. Dann bräuchte man auch weniger Tierfutter. Weil weniger Tiere.


Die Felder würden dann brach liegen, weil man wie gesagt nicht immer das selber auf nem Feld produzieren kannst. Wieso weiß ich nicht, ich bin kein Bauer.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Felder würden dann brach liegen, weil man wie gesagt nicht immer das selber auf nem Feld produzieren kannst. Wieso weiß ich nicht, ich bin kein Bauer.


Na ja, der Fruchtwechsel ist ja ähnlich, egal ob Maissilage für Rinderfutter oder für Biogas.
Beides fast  identisches Maiszeugs.
Gibts eben mehr Biogas oder alternativ mehr Roggen oder so.
Kann man alles brauchen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso weiß ich nicht, ich bin kein Bauer.


Wie kann man das bitte nicht wissen, warum es keine gute Idee ist das selbe Feld jedes Jahr zu bestellen? 
Das sogar Thema im Schullehrplan, in Geschichte, Mittelalter, mindestens die Einführung der Dreifelderwirtschaft und dann ggf. noch mal zum 18 Jahrhundert, Landwirtschaftliche Revolution und Vierflederwirtschaft!

Sehr knapp erklärt, wird der selbe Boden jedes Jahr, vor allen mit der selben Fruchtfolge bestellt, laugt das die "Nährstoffe" in der Erde aus, dadrum lässt man ein Feld zwischendrin halt 1 Jahr brach liegen, damit sich der Boden regenerieren kann und wechselt auf den Feldern auch unterschiedliche Fruchtfolgen durch.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie kann man das bitte nicht wissen, warum es keine gute Idee ist das selbe Feld jedes Jahr zu bestellen?
> Das sogar Thema im Schullehrplan, in Geschichte, Mittelalter, mindestens die Einführung der Dreifelderwirtschaft und dann ggf. noch mal zum 18 Jahrhundert, Landwirtschaftliche Revolution und Vierflederwirtschaft!


Ich wollte nie Bauer werden, deswegen hab ich das psychisch gelöscht bzw. Gar nicht erst behalten.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie kann man das bitte nicht wissen, warum es keine gute Idee ist das selbe Feld jedes Jahr zu bestellen?
> Das sogar Thema im Schullehrplan, in Geschichte, Mittelalter, mindestens die Einführung der Dreifelderwirtschaft und dann ggf. noch mal zum 18 Jahrhundert, Landwirtschaftliche Revolution und Vierflederwirtschaft!
> 
> Sehr knapp erklärt, wird der der selbe Boden jedes Jahr, vor allen mit der selben Fruchtfolge bestellt, laugt das die "Nährstoffe" in der Erde aus, dadrum lässt man ein Feld zwischendrin halt 1 Jahr brach liegen, damit sich der Boden regenerieren kann und wechselt auf den Feldern auch unterschiedliche Fruchtfolgen durch.



Dazu kommen die 4% Brachflächen für Wildtiere und Insekten.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich wollte nie Bauer werden, deswegen hab ich das psychisch gelöscht bzw. Gar nicht erst behalten.


Was hat das mit Bauer werden zu tun, oder nicht?
Das schlichtes Allgemeinwissen, das man wissen sollte.
Ich will selbst auch nie eine Hauskatze haben, weiß aber trotzdem das es nicht gut ist Katzen mit rohen Schweinefleisch zu füttern, was man auch wissen sollte.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2022)

In der Schule wurde weit weniger über die Landwirtschaft heute als über die Landwirtschaft im Mittelalter geredet 😅

Die Union spielt wieder destruktive Opposition:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552580496898592769

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also die CSU macht wirklich einen auf GOP.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Bauer werden zu tun, oder nicht?
> Das schlichtes Allgemeinwissen, das man wissen sollte.
> Ich will ja auch nie eine Hauskatze haben, weiß aber trotzdem das es nicht gut ist Katzen mit rohen Schweinefleisch zu füttern, was man auch wissen sollte.


Unnützes Allgemeinwissen...ich lern lieber das, was ich auch brauche. 
Katzen und füttern? Ne Katz die keine Mäuse fängt ist auch unnötig.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In der Schule wurde weit weniger über die Landwirtschaft heute als über die Landwirtschaft im Mittelalter geredet 😅



Bzgl. der Art der Feldbewirtschaftung und die Gründe dafür, hat sich vom Mittelalter bis heute auch grundsätzlich wenig verändert, nur die (technischen) Mittel die man dafür verwendet, sind heute alt etwas andere. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Unnützes Allgemeinwissen...ich lern lieber das, was ich auch brauche.
> *Katzen und füttern? Ne Katz die keine Mäuse fängt ist auch unnötig.*



Genauso wie Menschen die meinen nur wissen zu müssen wo sie wohnen, weil alles andere ja unnötig ist.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Mieter lohnen sich grundsätzlich nur Dinge, die sich binnen 6, spätestens 12 Monaten finanziert haben oder die man mitnehmen kann. Bei allem anderen läuft man Gefahr, dass die eigene Investition zum Besitz eines Arschlochs wird, dass einen gerade aus der Wohnung getrieben hat.



So schnell geht das mit der Kündigung von Mietern nicht, wenn der Mietvertrag schon länger besteht.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So schnell geht das mit der Kündigung von Mietern nicht, wenn der Mietvertrag schon länger besteht.


Für Vermierter maximal 12 Monate, bei einer Mietdauer über 10 Jahre, wenn ich mich gerade richtig erinnere. 
Darüber hinaus gibt es noch ein paar Fälle in denen es durchaus auch länger sein kann, aber das sind dann wirklich schon "Spezialfälle".


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauso wie Menschen die meinen nur wissen zu müssen wo sie wohnen, weil alles andere ja unnötig ist.


Richtig, die sind genauso unnötig, aber da wird dann nach sozialer Gerechtigkeit geschrien.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Katzen und füttern? Ne Katz die keine Mäuse fängt ist auch unnötig.


Und ich dachte die werden für die Rheumadecke und falschen Hasen gehalten...


----------



## seahawk (29. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie kann man das bitte nicht wissen, warum es keine gute Idee ist das selbe Feld jedes Jahr zu bestellen?
> Das sogar Thema im Schullehrplan, in Geschichte, Mittelalter, mindestens die Einführung der Dreifelderwirtschaft und dann ggf. noch mal zum 18 Jahrhundert, Landwirtschaftliche Revolution und Vierflederwirtschaft!
> 
> Sehr knapp erklärt, wird der selbe Boden jedes Jahr, vor allen mit der selben Fruchtfolge bestellt, laugt das die "Nährstoffe" in der Erde aus, dadrum lässt man ein Feld zwischendrin halt 1 Jahr brach liegen, damit sich der Boden regenerieren kann und wechselt auf den Feldern auch unterschiedliche Fruchtfolgen durch.


Und dann kommen ja noch Dinge dazu. Nicht jedes Getreidesorte taugt für die menschliche Verwertung und nicht jedes Weizenfeld liefert genug Stärke um daraus Brot machen zu können. Dazu kommen natürlich alle Felder, die durch Wettereinwirkungen nicht optimal geerntet werden konnten und deswegen auch ins Tierfutter gehen.


----------



## Eckism (29. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die werden für die Rheumadecke und falschen Hasen gehalten...


Lass das die Grasfresser....ähhh, Veganer niccht hören...


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2022)

Kindesmissbrauch: Datenschützer warnen vor Chat-Überwachung
					

Um Missbrauchsdarstellungen im Netz zu bekämpfen, will die EU private Chats mitlesen dürfen. Oberste EU-Datenschützer äußern nun "schwerwiegende Bedenken". Zuvor hatten mehrere Bundesminister gewarnt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Wird Zeit, dass die Bundesregierung der EU den Quatsch ausredet.

Würde eh gegen die Rechtssprechung von BVerfG und EuGH zu Überwachungsmaßnahmen verstoßen.


--------------

Und die Impfungen hat man auch mal wieder vermasselt.








						Affenpocken: Aidshilfe fordert eine Million Impfdosen
					

Um die Affenpocken in Deutschland in den Griff zu bekommen, fordert die Deutsche Aidshilfe eine Million Impfdosen - weitaus mehr als bisher bestellt. Möglichst viele Menschen mit Infektionsrisiko müssten geimpft werden.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Hast man denn gar nichts aus Corona gelernt?


----------



## Eckism (30. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die Impfungen hat man auch mal wieder vermasselt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht kommt ja ne Sexquarantäne...oder ab 22 Uhr Sexverbot.^^


----------



## Kelemvor (30. Juli 2022)

Latex Schutzanzüge auf Rezept.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja ne Sexquarantäne...oder ab 22 Uhr Sexverbot.^^


Tja, die Impfung, aber einfach seinen Rüssel nicht überall hinzuhalten, fällt keinem ein?


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hast man denn gar nichts aus Corona gelernt?


Doch, hat man. Jetzt wird Gesundheitsschutz und Vorsorge immerhin deswegen groß geschrieben, weil es so im Duden steht.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Tja, die Impfung, aber einfach seinen Rüssel nicht überall hinzuhalten, fällt keinem ein?


Was soll man machen...wenn einer schön mitn Ärschchen wackelt...das wird bei Homosexuellen nicht anders sein wie bei Heteros.^^
Was mich aber wundert, das viele schreiben, das vor allem Homosexuelle Männer gefährdet sind. Haben die mehr als 1 mal Sex in 7-10 Jahren?


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

Weil es was mit Analsex zu tun hat?


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

War das früher nicht bei AIDS auch so? Das sich vermehrt Homosexuelle damit angesteckt hatten?
Mir ist jedenfalls keine prominente Sängerin oder Schauspielerin bekannt welche daran gestorben ist.


----------



## Kelemvor (30. Juli 2022)

Mumpitz, da es schon bei Hautkontakt übertragen wird reicht Heavy Petting voll aus um sich anzustecken.

Warum in den USA jetzt gerade die  homosexuellen Männer angesprochen erschließt sich mir nicht.
eigentlich geht es um alle mit häufig wechselnden Sexpartnern.

wo, was, in welches Geschlecht, überhaupt und wie tief spielt da eine untergeordnete Rolle


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2022)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> eigentlich geht es um alle mit häufig wechselnden Sexpartnern.


Vorallem ohne Verhütung, logisch, dass das bei Homosexuellen öfter vorkommt, ein Grund zur Verhütung fällt ja weg.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vorallem ohne Verhütung, logisch, dass das bei Homosexuellen öfter vorkommt,* ein Grund zur Verhütung fällt ja weg*.


Ohne das jetzt als Kritik an deinen Post zu meinen, ist es aber eben auch nur "ein" Grund, der andere, ein Kondom zu benutzen, bliebe bei Homosexuellen ja deshalb trotzdem genauso weiter bestehen, wie bei Heterosexuellen auch, der Schutz vor sexuell übertragbaren Krankheiten. 

Leider wird dieser Punkt auch gerade unter Homosexuellen viel zu oft ignoriert, ob nun wegen dem" verminderten Spaß beim Sex", teilweisen Unwissen, oder einfach schlichter persönlicher Ignoranz, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider wird der gerade unter Homosexuellen viel zu oft ignoriert, ob nun wegen dem Spaß, teilweisen Unwissen, oder einfach schlichter Ignoranz sei dahingestellt.


Gefühlt denken die meisten Menschen wegen der Verhütung von Schwangerschaften ans Gummi und nicht wegen Krankheiten.😅


----------



## Tschetan (30. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne das jetzt als Kritik an deinen Post zu meinen, ist es aber eben auch nur "ein" Grund, der andere, ein Kondom zu benutzen, bliebe bei Homosexuellen ja deshalb trotzdem genauso weiter bestehen, wie bei Heterosexuellen auch, der Schutz vor sexuell übertragbaren Krankheiten.
> 
> Leider wird dieser Punkt auch gerade unter Homosexuellen viel zu oft ignoriert, ob nun wegen dem" verminderten Spaß beim Sex", teilweisen Unwissen, oder einfach schlichter persönlicher Ignoranz, sei mal dahingestellt.



Ich denke es hat weniger mit der Art des Verkehrs,  oder Geschlechtes zu tun, sondern mit der Ausbreitung in dieser Com. Es wird auch die anderen Treffen, wenn es sich weiter ausbreitet. Dazu benötigt man nur engeren Kontakt. 
Aids ist ja auch nicht beschränkt auf Gleichgeschlechtliche Paarungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke es hat weniger mit der Art des Verkehrs,  oder Geschlechtes zu tun, sondern mit der Ausbreitung in dieser Com. Es wird auch die anderen Treffen, wenn es sich weiter ausbreitet. Dazu benötigt man nur engeren Kontakt.
> *Aids ist ja auch nicht beschränkt auf Gleichgeschlechtliche Paarungen.*


Nein ist es natürlich nicht.
Es wird aber auf Grund des häufiger vollzogenen ungeschützten Geschlechtsverkehrs, unter Homosexuellen, öfter übertragen und ist in Relation zu deren Anzahl, statistisch betachtet, häufiger vorzufinden.
Dadrum geht es dabei.


----------



## Kelemvor (30. Juli 2022)

Sex unter den Paaren war und ist egal welches Geschlecht nie das Problem


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2022)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Sex unter den Paaren war und ist egal welches Geschlecht nie das Problem


Es ist nicht vom "festen Paar" in einer Beziehung die Rede, sondern von dem "Paar" das Sex miteinander hat, aber nicht in einer festen Beziehung ist.


----------



## Kelemvor (30. Juli 2022)

Was ist das denn für eine Definition?


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja ne Sexquarantäne...oder ab 22 Uhr Sexverbot.^^


Wenn Du beim Sex eine Maske trägst, bist Du sicher. #Wissenschaft


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn Du beim Sex eine Maske trägst, bist Du sicher. #Wissenschaft


Welche Art von "Maske" denn?


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> War das früher nicht bei AIDS auch so? Das sich vermehrt Homosexuelle damit angesteckt hatten?
> Mir ist jedenfalls keine prominente Sängerin oder Schauspielerin bekannt welche daran gestorben ist.



Du meinst bei AIDS?
Da gibt es bei Wikipedia eine ganze Liste an Schauspieler*innen und Sänger*nnen.





__





						Liste von Persönlichkeiten, die an Aids gestorben sind – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




u.a. Freddie Mercury



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gefühlt denken die meisten Menschen wegen der Verhütung von Schwangerschaften ans Gummi und nicht wegen Krankheiten.😅



Sieht in  der schwulen Community wohl genau andersherum aus. 

Zumindest als Schutz vor HIV gibt es seit ein paar Jahren auch Prep, aber das hat auch Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Welche Art von "Maske" denn?


Hängt davon ab: 

Für die besonders Vorsichtigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder da ja Doggy Style beliebt ist: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schützt genauso gut wie Stoffmasken vor Corna.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du meinst bei AIDS?
> Da gibt es bei Wikipedia eine ganze Liste an Schauspieler*innen und Sänger*nnen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja aber das bestätigt doch was ich geschrieben habe. Die überwältigende Mehrheit sind dabei Männer.
Ob jetzt die Affenpocken sich vermehrt im Schwulenmileu übertragen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2022)

Nützt nur bei den Pocken nichts, die halt durch Hautkontakt übertragen werden. 

Scheint aber wohl zum Glück nicht so stark ansteckend zu sein, dass es eine größere Verbreitung in vollen UBahnen etc. gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welches normale Niveau?
> Im Moment gibt es noch Gas aus alten Verträgen, zu alten Preisen.



Die Verträge haben keinen Festpreis, sondern sind an einen komplexen Preisfindungsmechanismus gebunden. Öffentlich einsehbare Fassungen kenne ich gerade nicht, eine wichtige Rolle spielt meist der Ölpreis aber auch die allgemeine Inflation kann einfließen sowie Währungskurse, etc.. Da nahezu alle Preise durch die Decke gegangen sind, kassiert Putin schon seit letztem Jahr zunehmend mehr pro kWh. Ansonsten würden ja im Moment statt Milliarden pro Monat fast gar nichts mehr in die russische Staatskasse wandern, bei den Minimallieferungen die man noch in die Pipelines lässt.




RyzA schrieb:


> 60% gehen für Tierfutter drauf. Und woanders sind Menschen am verhungern.
> Das passt alles nicht zusammen.



Muss ich jetzt jede Woche erklären, dass Menschen kein Tierfutter essen wollen? Dass dieses aber ganz andere Erträge als für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmte Agrarprodukte erbringt? Oder reicht es, wenn ich daran erinnere, dass wird das erst vor kurzem hatten?




compisucher schrieb:


> Aber Berlin als mit 4 Mio. eher kleine und eher unbedeutende Großstadt im weltweiten Vergleich, ist bei über 80 Mio. EW in der Republik bestenfalls eine Randnotiz für die allgemeine Verkehrspolitik.



Jo. Genauso wie Hamburg. Und der Großraum München. Und das Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Und die Metropolregionen um Stuttgart und Nürnberg. Und die Rheinschiene und beinahe ganz NRW und noch ein paar Hansel in Dresden und Leipzig - ist alles nur Randnotiz im Gegensatz zu den 5 Millionen Leutchen, die tatsächlich noch jwd leben.



> Die Ausgangsbasis war ja, ob man Arbeitstäglich 15 km auf dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren kann.
> Und ja, klar kann man, aber eben nicht alle und nicht in jeder geografischen Lage und nicht in Kombination mit anderen Aufgaben, die man vor Arbeitsantritt noch erledigen muss (z. B. die besagten Kinder, die morgentliche Pflege der Oma, das Gassigehen mit dem Hund undweissderteufelnochalles.



Weißt du warum Ausnahmen Ausnahmen heißen und warum sich bei Planungen für die Mehrheit lieber statistische Mittelwerte und Mehrheiten anguckt?



> Ach so, und warum 63?
> Ich gehöre zur Boomer 1965/66 Gen., ich darf ja schon bis 67 worken, ob ich will oder nicht.
> 63 wäre schön...



Wie viele *60 Jährige Jahrgang 66* müssen denn mit der 2022er Verkehrsinfrastruktur täglich zur Arbeit fahren  ?
Aber ja, hast recht: Bin grob um ein Jahrzehnt verrutscht, was die Hochstufung des Renteneintrittsalters angeht.

Mein Vater, Typ "Manchmal nehme ich statt dem Audi S lieber das Wohnmobil, das hat einen 120 l Tank" und "ich kauf mir mal n neues Motorrad", ist übrigens seit Jahren Rentner und fährt jeden Morgen bis zu 30 km Rad.



> Ich bleibe bei meiner Kernaussage:
> Nur weil man es selber machen kann, heisst da noch lange nicht, dass dies der Rest der arbeitenden Republik auch machen kann. Somit stört mich die Verallgemeinerung einer Aussage und der Vorwurf an jene, die  es eben nicht machen könne ohne deren Lebenssituation zu kennen.



Tjo. Was meinst du, wie oft es mich stört, dass sich der Staat nicht zielgerichtet (nur) um meine belange kümmert? Es werden nicht die Autos gebaut, die ich will, mir werden nicht die Wohnungen angeboten, die ich möchte, verdammt nochmal es gibt nicht einmal einen Radweg zu meiner Arbeit!

Aber es ist nicht Sinn der übergreifenden Zielsetzung einer Planung für die nächsten Jahrzehnte, das sie heute jeden Einzelfall berücksichtigt. Ziel ist es ein Konzept aufzustellen, dass im großen und ganzen aufgeht und die überwältigende Mehrheit der Deutschen ist nicht nur in der Lage, 15 km Fahrrad zu fahren, sondern die hat nicht einmal 15 km Arbeitsweg. Vom Median ganz zu schweigen, der dürfte unter 10 km liegen. Und das ist immer noch eine "ist"-Betrachtung, denn aus der Verteilung von Arbeitsplätzen und Wohnmöglichkeiten ergibt sich im volkswirtschaftlichen Optimum noch ein weitaus kürzerer Bedarf an Pendelwegen - bei aktueller Raumordnung, die für eine Zukunftsplanung ebenfalls nicht in Stein gemeißelt ist. Noch vor wenigen Jahrzehnten hat das Verhältnis aus Arbeitenden und Autos es nicht einmal zugelassen, dass die Mehrheit mit letzterem zu ersterem fährt und jetzt ist es bis in alle Ewigkeit unmöglich, ein Verkehrskonzept ohne 2,5 Tonner aufzustellen?



> Nochmal, die letztgültige statistische Erhebung von 2018 geht von grob 52% Eigentumsbesitzern in D. aus.
> Bei gleichzeitig grob 36 Mio. Menschen, die in Mietobjekten wohnen.
> Da kann man jetzt nicht über eine signifikante Mehrheit reden.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo du deine Zahlen hernimmst, aber die offizielle Eigentümerquote in Deutschland beträgt  und das ist weniger als die Hälfte. Und es sind nur "Eigentümer". Nicht "Hauseigentümer", denn es gibt auch eine ganze Menge Eigentumswohnungen und schon gar nicht sind es "Einzelhausneubauer", die "ihr Haus energieautark bauen könnten", wie du das vor "schon vor 19 Jahren gemacht" hast.

Wir haben [url=https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/Gesellschaft-Umwelt/Wohnen/Publikationen/Downloads-Wohnen/bestand-wohnungen-2050300207004.html;jsessionid=C8E761AD53F9F641A91465008AF9A935.live722]42,8 Millionen Wohneinheiten bei gut 0,6 Millionen Leerstand, aber wir haben nur 12,9 Millionen Gebäude mit je einer Wohneinheit und nochmal 6,3 Millionen in 2-Parteien-Häusern, was wohl mehrheitlich Doppelhaushälften sein werden (Erste Quelle). Ich vernachlässige im weiteren mal, dass auch einige Reihenmittelhäuser auf 0 Energie baubar wären, genauso wie ich umgekehrt vernachlässige, dass eine ganze Menge Einfamilien- und Doppelhäuser von Unternehmen vorgeplant und dann schlüsselfertig verkauft werden, wenn es für Änderungen viel zu spät ist. Für beides fehlen schlicht belastbare Zahlen. (Ich glaube, ich sagte schon was ich von Statista halte. Denke noch einen Rant über Suchmaschinenbetreiber, die "-" ignorieren hinzu.)
Rein subjketiv würde ich aus meinem Umfeld aber sagen, dass ersterer Fehler viel kleiner als letzterer ist und die Ingorierung der Summe beider somit eine SEHR konservative Abschätzung ergibt.

Neu gebaut wurden letzte Jahr rund 105000 Einfamilienhäuser (zweite Quelle) und ich rechne jetzt mal extra konservative Annahme, dass da in obigem Verhältnis 51000 nicht einzeln ausgewiesen Doppelhäuser hinzukommen, obwohl die heute viel unbeliebter als vor 50 Jahren sind. Macht also rund 3 Millionen Neubauten in zwei Jahrzehnten, bei denen sich jemand gemäß deines Vorbilds für energieautarkes Bauen hätte entscheiden können. Im Vergleich zu 39,3 Millionen, die das nicht konnten.


Hausbau ist für über 90% der deutschen kein Thema. Und für klar über 50% (ich vermute sogar über weit 70%, aber finde halt keine Zahlen zu Eigentumswohnungen, zu vermieteten Häusern und vor allem nicht zur Verteilung der Familiengrößen) ist nicht einmal "Haus besitzen, das man nachrüsten oder abreißen könnte".



> Nun ja, man könnte es auch so betrachten, dass bei einer mal willkürlich angenommenen Miete von 750 €/m² kalt + 20.000 € overall immerhin 110.000 € zusammenkämen.



lol.
Die Rechnung haut hinten und vorne derart nicht hin, dass sie in der Mitte fast schon wieder aufgeht. Statt 120 m² für 6,25 € sind es bei mir 68 m² für glücklicherweise in diesem Zeitraum nie angehobenen 9,20 €. Macht in der Summe 95000 für Wohnung und Urlaub über die letzten 10 Jahre.

Aber korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege: Wenn man ein Haus kauft, ist dann im Kaufpreis schon die Grundsteuer, Müllabfuhr, Reparaturen, sämtliche Versicherungen, Winterdienst, etc. für das nächste Jahrzehnt enthalten? Ich dachte eigentlich nicht und würde daher damit rechnen, dass nicht einmal die Hälfte der bisherigen Miete auch tatäschlich durch Hausbesitz eingespart werden kann. Das ist moralisch immer noch viel, wenn man bedenkt dass sich bislang mein Vermieter diese nicht-ganz-Hälfte in die eigene Tasche steckt, aber es reduziert obige Summe auf vielleicht 40000 € pro Jahrzehnt Sparpotential, 60000 € Budget somit inkl. Rücklagen.



> Ich habe 2004 auch nur genau 250.000 € von der Bank bekommen und hatte 30.000 € Eigenkapital.
> Seit Beginn dieses Jahres komplett abbezahlt.
> Sprich, hättest du neben mir als Nachbar zur gleichen Zeit mit dem gleichen dir zu Verfügung stehendem Geld begonnen, wärst du jetzt auch 140 m² Hausbesitzer.



Nö. Denn ich hätte dann, wenn ich auch 30000 € Eigenkapital gehabt hätte (als Student ... eher nicht), insgesamt 98000 € Kapital aufgebracht, während du 280000 € plus Zinsen über den Tisch geschoben hast. Also mehr als das Dreifache.

Zugegeben: Heute hätte ich noch ein paar Möglichkeiten über die betrachteten Zahlen hinaus. Nach Überweisung der genannten Miete ist mein Haushaltseinkommen noch nicht komplett aufgebraucht und ich habe sogar das Loch, dass der Ersatz eines 22 Jahre alten Autos vor wenigen Jahren gerissen hat, schon wieder gefüllt. Aber selbst wenn ich die Hochrechnung mal auf gesunde Füße stelle:
- Realer alltäglicher Bedarf: Unter Einbezug der Inflation aber bei Ausschöpfung bestehender Sparmöglichkeiten (kein Bio, etc.) 800 €/m
- Geschätze Rücklagen für Anschaffungen aller Art (Haushaltsgeräte, jegliche Form von Elektronik, Kleidung, Medien...) 200 €/m
- Energiekosten: 200 €/m
- geratene Hausnebenkosten: 400 €/m
- Verkehr (inkl. Ansparung für Autoersatz)...: 200 €/m
- Urlaub: 0 €/m
- Freizeit: 0 €/m
- Miete: 0 €/m
_____
1800 €/m Ausgaben für meinen 2-Personenhaushalt wären schwer zu unterbieten. (HartzIV Niveau wären ungefähr 400 € weniger)
Mediankommen für einen Haushalt mit zwei Arbeitnehmern: 3200 €/m
Das heißt für DINKs für uns sind, wenn sie mittelmäßige Jobs haben und auf alles Verzichten, bis zu 1400 €/m stemmbar. Mal 17 Jahren mal 12 Monate sind wir bei 285600 €, bei sehr guten Kreditkonditionen und wenn man 17 Jahre tatsächlich seinen Job behählt (was bei uns rückblickend für die letzten 16 Jahre nicht der Fall war) und wenn man deine 30000 € vorgespart hatte, wäre das gerade so machbar.
Man will ein Kind? Vergiss es
Man hat einen nicht mindestens durchschnittlichen Job? Vergiss es
Man kann ich nicht in seinem Job bleiben? Vergiss es

Und das Risiko dafür, dass sich so ein Ungemach in den nächsten 17 Jahren ereignen könnte, das trägt man selbst. Wenns so kommt, und zumindest wir hatten schon in der Hälfte der Zeit zusammen vier Arbeitgeberwechsel und noch drei Wechsel des Arbeitsortes on top, dann ist das eigene Leben im Arsch.
Aber das ist alles noch pillepalle, denn den Endgegner sprichst du ja selbst an:



> Dass man HEUTE für 250.00 € kein Haus mehr bekommt, ist eine ganz andere Story.



Ich habe mal Immobilienscout24 nach Grundstücken im Umkreis von 20 km befragt (was schon viel zu viel für die oben genannten Mobilitätskosten ist) und das absolut billigste kostet 219000 € für 375 m². Mit Auflage "Bebauung wie Nachbarschaft", die aus unmittelbar angrenzenden Einfamilienhäusschen mit 2-3 Stockwerken zu bestehen scheint - was auch entsprechenden Einfluss auf das Energiepotential haben dürfte. Das kleinste Grundstück (330 m²) liegt bei 429000 €. Man kann aber auch 900000 € für 400 m² zahlen.

Ich vermute mal, du kannst mir besser sagen, was meine Möglichkeiten bei 310000 € abzüglich der Zinsen für 17 Jahre in dieser Situation sind, als ich es je ausrechen könnte  .



> One big Point ist hier, dass unglaublich viel Geld statt in der individuellen Förderung auch für finanzschwache Menschen in der Förderung des kommunalen, sozialen Wohnraumes VERSICKERT.



Jup, Effizienz ist nicht so wirklich die Stärke unser Behörden.
Aber irgendwo müssen ja die oben geschilderten 150000 Neubauten mit vermutlich gehoben 6-stelligem Preissschild herkommen. So eine schöne Position als verbeamteter Abteilungsleiter hilft da ungemein und man hat sogar noch die Zeit, tagsüber nach günstigen Angeboten zu recherchieren!

Ich denke aber nicht, dass eine einfache Pro-Kopf-Verteilung der Mittel für den sozialen Wohnungsbau das Problem lösen würde. Da bliebe pro Kopf immer noch zu wenig übrig, weil der Kostensprung einfach viel zu groß von dem aktuellen Nullniveau der Bevölkerungsmehrheit ist. Es bringt nichts, 40 Familien jeweils das Geld für ein Viertelhaus in die Hand zu drücken. Es gibt halt keine Viertelhäuser. Mit dem gleichen Geld ein Haus für 6 Familien zu bauen (obwohl 40*1/4 eigentlich eins für 10 ergeben sollte) ist immer noch besser als nichts. Aber das gelingt ja nicht mal. Gerade in den Großstädten geht das Geld stattdessen an einen privaten Bauherrn, der im Gegenzug für die nächsten 20 Jahre 5 Sozialwohnungen anbieten muss. Und das sind dann die im Erdgeschoss gelegenen mit Fenstern nur zur Hauptstraße, die er sowieso nie regulär vermietet bekommen hätte.



> Es soll auch nette Vermieter geben...



Jo, aber sie sterben zunehmend aus. (In meinem Fall wortwörtlich. Die Erben haben die Vermietung jetzt einer Hausverwaltungsfirma überlassen, mal gucken was daraus wird...)
Ist ja nicht so, als wäre die aktuelle Situation aus dem nichts entstanden. In den 70ern hat das Prinzip noch einigermaßen funktioniert, auch wenn damals schon ein erheblicher Unterschied im Lebensstandard zwischen den Mietern in der Stadt und den Speckgürtelbonzen bestand. Aber seit der Jahrtausendwende und insbesondere seit der Eurokrise ist die Situation einfach explodiert. Es wurde Leuten und Konzernen, die schon viel Geld hatten, derart viel mehr geschenkt, dass der Immobilienmarkt mittlerweile ein einziges Spekulationsobjekt ist und zur Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit angemessenem Wohnraum gefühlt so wenig beiträgt, wie Bitcoin zur Versorgung der Welt mit funktionierenden Zahlungsarten.



> Wir sind im Prinzip  in der Diskussion soziale Marktwirtschaft vs. Markwirtschaft.



Wir sind an dem Punkt, an dem sich endgültig nicht mehr leugnen lässt, dass es keine "soziale Marktwirtschaft" gibt. Es gibt soziale Wirtschaft und es gibt Märkte. Solange es in der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jhd. recht stetig bergauf ging oder genauer gesagt: Solange man den Gesamtwohlstand in Deutschland auf Kosten kommender Generationen und auf Kosten der dritten Welt massiv steigern konnte, sind genug Krümel vom Kuchen übrig geblieben, um parallel zur marktwirtschaftlichen Bereicherung einiger noch ausreichend Sozialstaat für die anderen zu schaffen.
Aber das ist vorbei. Mittlerweile fallen uns die Schulden (finanzielle, ökologische, klimatische und soziale) dieser Dekadenz auf die Füße, sodass der Kuchen nicht nur aufhört zu wachsen, sondern sogar schrumpft und die Märkte haben mittlerweile einen Vernetzungsgrad erreicht, bei denen selbst ein regulierungswilliger Staat mit den Maßnahmen der 70er/80er nichts mehr bewirken kann. Was bleibt ist ein immer kleiner werdendes, immer unzureichenderes Sozialsystem und ein eine immer größere Bereichung immer weniger auf einem immer dominanteren Markt.



> Vom Grundsatz her wäre ich bei einer Art genossenschaftlicher Regelung bei der am Ende bei treuen Mietern nach meinethalben 20 Jahren die Wohnung in den Besitz des Mieters übergeht, er also Eigentum mit seiner Miete erwirbt. für besonders günstige Eigentumsübergänge könnte man noch übers erbpachtrecht reden, wo der Grund des Hauses im Besitz des Inverstors verbleibt, das Eigentum aber dem Mieter gehört und der Mieter quasi nur noch einen deutlich reduzierten Pachtzins für den Grund nach Ablauf des Abbezahlens des Eigentums zahlt.
> Da reden wir dann von Pachtzinsen bei einer exemplarischen 100 m² Wohnung im Münchner Umland von ca. 150-200 €/Monat. istw a sanders als die derzeit aufgerufenen 1.800-2.200 € für die gleiche Wohnung in der gleichen Stadt als Kaltmiete.
> Das entlastet am Ende Rentenkassen und Sozialkassen.



Ist mit dem modernen Lebenswandel nicht vereinbar. Über die letzten 20 Jahre (inklusive Studium) bin ich in der Summe über alle Umzüge weit mehr als 1000 km durch Deutschland gekommen. Und ich HASSE Umzüge und bin deswegen noch das Schäfchen im Vergleich zu manch Komillitonen. "Miete" ist die passende Antwort, wenn man die ja durchaus mit Vorteilen verbundene Dynamik erhalten will. Aber jeder Wohnungswechsel und jede Wohnungsunsicherheit bringt Mieter in eine Schwächeposition und das kann langfristig nur auf eine Art gelöst werden: Staatliche Vermietung, effizient organisiert. Also nicht anhand von Parteilinien und auf der Basis von Oberlehrern im Selbstfindungstrip, sondern genauso wie jeder andere Mietkonzern auch, nur ohne das Ziel die Mieter bis zum letzten auszuquetschen, um 15% Rendite auszuschütten. Und integriert in eine großflächige, sinnvolle Raumplanung.

Die Kacksituation der Mieter in den Großstädten resultiert ja letztlich nur daraus, dass "Wohnung" ein Gut mit begrenzt skalierbarer Nachfrage ist: Jeder braucht genau eine. Sobald für jeden 1,1 da sind, fallen die Preise ins bodenlose, sobald für jeden 0,9 da sind explodieren sie bis an die Grenze des überlebbaren. Und die aktuelle Taktik von Städten wie München oder Berlin ist es, bei einer Marktsituation mit 0,7 Wohnungen pro Suchendem noch Geld in die Ansiedlung von Firmen, in Kulturprojekte oder "Aufwertungen" zu stecken.
Ne, sorry: Wenn in München seit 30 Jahren Wohnungsmangel herrscht, dann ist es der richige Schritt, die Gewerbesteuer hochzuziehen und von dem Geld Mietshäuser zu bauen (bauen, nicht zu bezuschussen), die mit geringem Gewinn dauerhaft vom Staat bewirtschaftet werden. Solange, bis Arbeits- und Wohnungsmarkt wieder in Balance sind.

Aber "Staat besitzt was" ist ja ganz pöser Sozialismus und "Steuern auf Konzerne" quasi Holocaust...



> Ob übertrieben wird, kann ich kaum beurteilen.



Sagen wir so: Die, die man laut schreien hört, übertreiben maßlos.



> Derzeit habe wir ja das Thema Fledermäuse vs. Windenergie und die Erklärung daraus, dass Wälder daher eher ungeeignet für Windräder wären.
> Verstehen tue ich bei Argumentationsseiten, kein Strom wg. Fledermäusen zu haben ist aber für viele Zeitgenossen kaum nachvollziehbar.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt: Die Dinger mitten in Naturschutzgebiete zu stellen, ist definitiv ein Problem. Wenn man sie stattdessen auf die Agrawüste pflanzt, die seit der Rodung aller Hecken vor 30 Jahren keine Fledermaus mehr gesehen hat und vielleicht noch in 50 m mehr Mast investiert, damit das untere der Blattspitzen über der Flughöhe typischer Ackervögel liegt (und nebenbei der Windertrag regelmäßiger wird), dann hat man eigentlich nur noch Probleme mit einigen wenigen hochkreisen Greifvögeln (Rotmilan z.B.). Die sind evolutionär leider gewohnt, nach unten statt nach vorn zu gucken. Aber selbst die fliegen nicht automatisch in die Rotoren, man kann die Gefahr durch passende Auswahl reduzieren (kleinerer Durchmesser, dafür mehr Turbinen = Blattspitzen näher beieinander und langsamer unterwegs und trotzdem noch brauchbaren Ertrag. Mehrblätter bei geringerer Drehzahl müssten ähnlich wirken bei vollem Ertrag) und weil die Tierchen aufgrund einer ganzen Menge anderer Gefahren, um die sich keine Sau schert, eben ohnehin selten sind, besteht dieses Problem vielerorts auch gar nicht.

Aber der gleiche bayrische Dorfvogt, an dessen Schwages Bleichschrot der letzte Milan der Gegend verreckt ist, kriegt eben die Krise, wenn irgendwas höheres als sein Kirchturm in Sicht kommt. Und trotz eines geistigen Radius von 0 ist die Sichtweite solcher Fast-Schluchtenjodler erstaunlich groß. Und E-On, Vattenfall und EnBW sind natürlich nicht bereit, auch nur einen Cent mehr für ein Kraftwerk zu bezahlen, damit es ökologisch verträglich wird. Die kriegen schon den Koller, wenn sie 2 Blasenschleier um ihren Offshore-Pile-Standort legen und eine gewisse Zeit vor Beginn der Arbeiten mit Warngeräuschen arbeiten sollen, damit die Schweinswale wenigstens das Weite suchen (wo immer die ruhige Weite auch gefunden werden soll...), ehe die Pfahlramme allem im Umkreis von ein paar Kilometern die Trommelfelle zerfetzt. Senkkästen? Spühlbohrungen? Schraubkonzepte? Damit brauchst du der deutschen Industrielobby nicht einmal auf dem Papier kommen, die wissen schon vorher, dass sie es nie bezahlen würden, selbst wenn es funktioniert.
Lieber kassieren sie ein paar Milliarden, dafür, Kohlekraftwerke weiter laufen zu lassen. Und nach FDP, SPD, AFD und Union klatschen jetzt sogar die Grünen Applaus.

[/rant]
Zusätzlich gibt es auch noch eine zweite Problemgruppe bei einigen Zugvögeln. Auch da sind einige erstaunlich blind für Hindernisse, wenn sie in Höhe unterwegs sind. Aber die Schwärme kann man tatsächlich per Radar tracken und an einem bestimmten Standort besteht dieses Problem nur wenige Tage im Jahr (und die nur halbtags), davon keiner im problematischen Winter. Da muss man dann halt mal auf Minimaldrehzahl runter.

Wie so oft gilt also: TECHNISCH ist das lösbar. Aber wir haben nicht die Bedingungen, unter denen eine Lösung ökonomisch sinnvoll wäre. Und nur das zählt. Denn er herrscht der Markt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn weniger Fleisch gegessen würde, könnten die Bauern die Haltungsbedingungen verbessern und es teurer verkaufen. Dann bräuchte man auch weniger Tierfutter. Weil weniger Tiere.



Die Bauern produzieren mehr Tiere, als gebraucht werden und nur deswegen ist der Preis so niedrig und deswegen wird noch mehr an der Haltung gespart. 20-30% Ausstallen und die Bauern bekommen wieder einen guten Preis je Tier, das Tier hat etwas mehr Platz und Aufmerksamkeit, das Futter kann voll ökologisch angebaut werden und der Durchschnittsdeutsche kauft wegen der höheren Preise nur noch soviel, wie maximal empfohlen wird.
Aber: Der Durchschnittsdeutsche jammert und wählt dann AFD, deswegen will das in der Politik niemand. Und das ganze System bricht zusammen, sobald ein Bauer auf die Idee kommt "ey, wenn ich noch drei Rinder mehr in den Stall quetsche, verdiene ich nicht nur gut sondern *sehr* gut."
Es war die Bauernlobby, die eine Abschaffung der Quoten wollte und fast alles, was wir an Problemen in diesem Bereich haben ist 101% "Markt". Wobei man in dem Fall tatsächlich relativ gut durch Marktgrenzen gegensteuern könnte, in dem man die Haltungsbedingungen so verschärft, dass die Bauern ausstallen müssen. Aber in Deutschland kriegt man ja nichts gegen die Bauernlobby durch. Tierwohl? Für diese ---Menschen--- ist es schon inakzeptabel, wenn vor einer Kastration betäubt werden soll!




DKK007 schrieb:


> So schnell geht das mit der Kündigung von Mietern nicht, wenn der Mietvertrag schon länger besteht.



Reguläre Mieterhöhung + Umlage "Energetische Sanierung" + Umlage "Aufwertung" + "Anstieg Nebenkosten" (natürlich alles von Vonovia-Töchtern durchgeführt) => 50-60% Mieterhöhung => der Mieter kündigt von ganz alleine.

Ich habe Bekannte, die hatten binnen 10 Jahren drei Balkone und jedesmal stieg der Preis bei kaum verändertem Nutzen. Bei meinen Eltern wurde die eigene Gasetagenheizung rausgerissen und durch Zentralheizung ersetzt und irrc 150 € auf die Kaltmiete plus höhere Heizkosten abgerechnet. Mittlerweile vollkommen normal ist, dass ein nach 15-25 Jahren unschön gewordener Putz nicht im Rahmen des mit der normalen Miete vorfinanzierten Unterhalts erneuert wird, sondern bei Wärmedämmmaßnahmen, deren Kosten dann als Modernisierung umgelegt werden. Und dabei gilt grundsätzlich: Es ist egal, was eine Baumaßnahme dem Mieter bringt, die Mietsteigerung richtet sich nach den Kosten. Wenn die bessere Isolierung 100 € pro Wohnung und Monat der nächsten 9 Jahre gekostet hat, dann steigt die Miete um 100 €. Auch wenn nur für 20 € Energie eingespart wird.

Abgesehen davon ist aber auch der Kündigungsschutz lächerlich. Ich wurde schon mal 2 Monate vor Einzug wegen "Eigenbedarf" gekündigt (mittlerweile bin ich dankbar, die in der zweiten Suche kurzfristig gefundene Wohnung war besser), einen Monat später war die zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch vom Vormieter belegte Bude schon wieder inseriert. Wenn man doch acht Jahre in einer Wohnung gewohnt hat, muss der Vermieter einem gerade einmal 9 Monate Vorlauf gehen. Das reicht gerade so, um sich was neues zu suchen, WENN es in der Nähe bezahlbare Angebote gibt (was natürlich selten der Fall ist), aber unter solchen Bedingungen lässt du doch als Mieter keine Solaranlage mit einer Amortisationszeit von 10, 20 Jahren installieren. Da lacht sich der Vermieter checkig und bietet dir ein Jahr später beim herbeigeführten Auszug an, sie dir zum Viertel der Kosten abzukaufen. Wohlwissend dass dich eine Demontage und Neuinstallation an einem anderen Ort noch teurer käme.




Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll man machen...wenn einer schön mitn Ärschchen wackelt...das wird bei Homosexuellen nicht anders sein wie bei Heteros.^^
> Was mich aber wundert, das viele schreiben, das vor allem Homosexuelle Männer gefährdet sind. Haben die mehr als 1 mal Sex in 7-10 Jahren?



Allgemein: Vermutlich nicht. Aber der Zusammenhang wird in der Öffentlichkeit komplett verzerrt dargestellt. Die meisten Homosexuellen sind von Geschlechtskrankheiten genausowenig bedroht wie der durchschnittliche Heterosexuelle, weil es eigentlich nicht an der Art der Vorlieben, sondern am Sexleben allgemein liegt. Also von je 1000 tut sich bei jeweils 990 gar nichts. Aber die anderen 10 sind es, die frei durch die gegend vögeln (soweit so ... GUT! ) *und* sich einen Dreck um Geschlechtskrankheiten kümmern.
Von 10 dieser sorglosen Heteros = 5 Paare werden 3 Paare = 6 trotzdem Safer Sex betreiben, weil ER Angst hat, dass die unbekannte SIE ihm ein Kind unterschieben will. Und die anderen vier haben auf der Party je genau zwei potentielle Sexualpartner, von denen ihnen die eine nicht gefällt und die andere eine Absage erteilt. => Selbst wenn da eine Krankheit in Umlauf ist, hat sich von den Heteros niemand angesteckt.
Die 10-aus-1000 genauso sorglosen Homos finden auf ihrer Party dagegen 9 potentielle Sexualpartner vor, von denen mindestens einer Bock hat und von denen keiner schwanger werden kann.
Extremer Multiplikationsfaktor zudem: Damit ein Hetero einen dreiwege-Dreier machen kann, muss er zwei zu ihm passende Bisexuelle finden. Chance? Tell me more  . Ein Homo muss nur zwei gleichgesinnte finden, die ebenfalls Lust auf mehr Leute im Bett haben und wer würde dazu eigentlich nein sagen, wenn er sowieso schon ein offenes Sexualleben pflegt?

Endergebnis: STDs breiten sich in der kleinen Gruppe Homosexueller mit Hochrisikoverhalten rasant aus, in der kleinen Gruppe Heterosexueler mit Hochrisikoverhalten nur langsam. Und die Leidtragenden ist die große Homos mit ganz normalen Verhalten, bei denen sich genauso wenig tut, wie bei den Heteros mit normalem Verhalten und auf die trotzdem alle mit dem Finger zeigen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber das bestätigt doch was ich geschrieben habe. Die überwältigende Mehrheit sind dabei Männer.
> Ob jetzt die Affenpocken sich vermehrt im Schwulenmileu übertragen weiß ich nicht.



Bei AIDS kommt noch hinzu, dass es afaik gar nicht durch Schweiß und realtiv schlecht durch Sekretionen (Speichel, Vaginalflüssigkeit, Präejakulat) auf Haut übertragen werden kann. Aber sehr gut durch ****************** und durch Blut auf Schleimhäute oder (Mikro-)Hautverletzungen. Blut spielt bei den meisten Sexualaktiven afaik keine Rolle => bleibt überwiegend nur ****************** in Rachen, After oder ******************. Lesben sind somit recht sicher, bei Heteros geht die Ansteckung mit viel höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Mann zur Frau (Scheidensekret an Harnröhrenschleimhaut geht auch und intensiver Kontakt zwischen beiden ist bei ungeschütztem Sex gegeben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Infektion ist afaik um den Faktor 4 bis 10 geringer) und zusätzlich greift die von mir oben geschilderte Partnerkompatibilität wieder: Wenn Hetero A Hetera B ansteckt, dann kann Hetera B nicht direkt Hetera D anstecken, sondern muss erstmal Hetero C infizieren, damit der dann D ansteckt. Die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit unter Homosexuellen ist ohne solche Kompatibilitätsprobleme viel größer und wie jeder nach 2,5 Jahren Corona wissen sollte:
Schon minimal Unterschiede bei der Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit machen einen riesigen Unterschied bei der Zahl der Betroffenen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt jede Woche erklären, dass Menschen kein Tierfutter essen wollen? Dass dieses aber ganz andere Erträge als für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmte Agrarprodukte erbringt? Oder reicht es, wenn ich daran erinnere, dass wird das erst vor kurzem hatten?


Das ist mir klar. Aber wenn weniger Fleisch gegessen würde, würden auch weniger Flächen für Tierfutter verwendet, wo man anderes für den Menschen geeignetes Getreide anbauen könnte.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei AIDS kommt noch hinzu, dass es afaik gar nicht durch Schweiß und realtiv schlecht durch Sekretionen (Speichel, Vaginalflüssigkeit, Präejakulat) auf Haut übertragen werden kann. Aber sehr gut durch ****************** und durch Blut auf Schleimhäute oder (Mikro-)Hautverletzungen. Blut spielt bei den meisten Sexualaktiven afaik keine Rolle => bleibt überwiegend nur ****************** in Rachen, After oder ******************. Lesben sind somit recht sicher, bei Heteros geht die Ansteckung mit viel höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Mann zur Frau (Scheidensekret an Harnröhrenschleimhaut geht auch und intensiver Kontakt zwischen beiden ist bei ungeschütztem Sex gegeben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Infektion ist afaik um den Faktor 4 bis 10 geringer) und zusätzlich greift die von mir oben geschilderte Partnerkompatibilität wieder: Wenn Hetero A Hetera B ansteckt, dann kann Hetera B nicht direkt Hetera D anstecken, sondern muss erstmal Hetero C infizieren, damit der dann D ansteckt. Die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit unter Homosexuellen ist ohne solche Kompatibilitätsprobleme viel größer und wie jeder nach 2,5 Jahren Corona wissen sollte:
> Schon minimal Unterschiede bei der Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit machen einen riesigen Unterschied bei der Zahl der Betroffenen.


Ok, danke für die Aufklärung.  Muß von mir aus auch nicht weiter vertieft werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber wenn weniger Fleisch gegessen würde, würden auch weniger Flächen für Tierfutter verwendet, *wo man anderes für den Menschen geeignetes Getreide anbauen könnte.*


Nein könntest du eben nicht zwingend!
Hatten wir doch schon.

Je nach Bodenqualität und Lage wäre der Ernteertrag dort so schlecht, dass es schlicht in jeden Fall völlig unwirtschaftlich wäre dort was anderes als Futter für die Tierhaltung anzubauen.
Das ist etwas das versteht die vegane Inquisition aber scheinbar patout nicht, oder will es nicht verstehen!

Nicht jede Fläche in der Landwirtschaft eignet sich um alles anzubauen, das war schon vor 2000 Jahren so!
Auf einer Fläche mit miesen Bodenwerten ist Gras für die Tierhaltung am Ende schon das Beste was du anbauen kannst.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein könntest du eben nicht zwingend!
> Hatten wir doch schon.
> 
> Je nach Bodenqualität und Lage wäre der Ernteertrag dort so schlecht, dass es schlicht in jeden Fall völlig unwirtschaftlich wäre dort was anderes als Futter für die Tierhaltung anzubauen.
> ...


Das ist mir klar. Aber trifft nicht auf alle Flächen zu. Bzw diese kann man teilweise umgestalten. Außerdem kann man mit Hilfe von Gentechnik robustere Sorten züchten. Ja klar man könnte dann wieder auf die böse Gentechniik schimpfen, aber ich denke mal die ist immer noch besser als wenn woanders Menschen verhungern. Jeder Hungertote ist einer zuviel und hätte vermieden werden können.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Aber trifft nicht auf alle Flächen zu. Bzw diese kann man teilweise umgestalten. Außerdem kann man mit Hilfe von Gentechnik robustere Sorten züchten. Ja klar man könnte dann wieder auf die böse Gentechniik schimpfen, aber ich denke mal die ist immer noch besser als wenn woanders Menschen verhungern. Jeder Hungertote ist einer zuviel und hätte vermieden werden können.


Die Menschen verhungern aber nicht weil wir hier auf nicht anders nutzbaren Flächen Tierfutter anbauen, sondern weil unser Konsumverhalten und unsere Exportpolitik toxische Auswirkungen auf die lokale Lebensmittelproduktion anderswo auf der Welt haben, diese schlicht zerstören.

Neben dem Umstand das zudem an der Börse stattfindender lukrativer Spekulatius auf Lebensmittel, durch Spekulanten, das weiter verschärft, weil es teilweise Preise bis ins absurde nach obent treiben kann, wenn darauf spekuliert wird ob im Kongo nicht evt. vielleicht ein neuer Bürgerkrieg ausbricht, weil bei der Wahl in 4 Jahren der Verlierer nicht abtritt, oder die Getreideernte in Frankreich nächstes Jahr schlechter ausfallen könnte als prognostiziert.

Alleine es wäre schon eine Menge besser, würden wir aufhören, nur weil Konsumenten in Europa hauptsächlich von geschlachteten Hänchen ausschließlich die Keulen & Brust kaufen und essen wollen, während der Rest vom Huhn sich in Europa nur schlecht verkauft, dieses zu für die Unternehmen, teils dank EU-Subventionen, immer noch wirtschaftlichen Dumpingpreisen nach Afrika zu liefern und so die dortige Produktion zu zerstören!

Geh mal in den Supermarkt ans Tiefkühlregal und schau mal was 500g Hühnerklein (meist der Rücken, Hals & Flügel von Hünchen) kostet, irgendwas um die 0,79€.
Von so einer Packung mach ich mir öfters mal einen Eintopf, da dort trotz einer Menge Knochen immer noch dafür völlig ausreichende grob min. 240g Fleisch abfallen, was für eine Suppe völlig genügt.
Aber der Preis ist absurd und das eben nur weil es sich hier nicht verkauft und dann im Groß hauptsächlich in Richtungen wie Afrika verschifft wird.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2022)

Wenn es (nur) um eine Alternative zum Tier geht: Mehlwürmer wurden im Mai letzten Jahres als Lebensmittel in der EU zugelassen.









						Ernährung: Warum Insekten als Nahrung gesund und klimafreundlich sind
					

Insekten enthalten jede Menge Eiweiß, brauchen viel weniger Nahrung, Wasser und Flächen als klassische Nutztiere wie Schweine oder Rinder.




					www.rnd.de
				











						Essbare Insekten - die Ernährung der Zukunft?
					

Seit Anfang 2018 ist der Verkauf von essbaren Insekten in der Europäischen Union geregelt. Auch in Deutschland verkaufen inzwischen eine Supermarkt- und eine Burgerkette Insekten-Produkte. Der für viele eklige Trend hat einen ernsten Hintergrund.




					www.br.de
				





> Die Insektenzucht hat gegenüber der Fleischproduktion klare Vorteile: Die Tiere brauchen kaum Platz, sind anspruchslos in der Haltung, vermehren sich explosionsartig, brauchen wenig Wasser und erzeugen keine Treibhausgas-Emissionen wie zum Beispiel Rinder. Ein paar Zahlen zum Vergleich: Um ein Kilogramm essbares Gewicht zu produzieren, braucht ein Rind mehr als 15.000 Liter Wasser und 16 Kilogramm Futter, Buffalowürmer dagegen nur einen Liter Wasser und 2 Kilogramm Futter. Bei der Zucht verursacht ein Rind pro Kilogramm Körpermasse 100 Gramm Treibhausgas-Emissionen, Buffalowürmer dagegen nur ein Gramm.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von so einer Packung mach ich mir öfters mal einen Eintopf, da dort trotz einer Menge Knochen immer noch dafür völlig ausreichende grob min. 240g Fleisch abfallen, was für eine Suppe völlig genügt.


Ich hoffe die Knochen werden der Boullion wegen mitgekocht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> teils dank EU-Subventionen


Sowie mindestens zweifelhaften Arbeitsbedingungen und Entlohnung in den Schlachthöfen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es (nur) um eine Alternative zum Tier geht: Mehlwürmer wurden im Mai letzten Jahres als Lebensmittel in der EU zugelassen.



Lass mal, da warte ich lieber auf durch Massenproduktionverfahren erschwingliches Schnitzelfleisch aus dem Labor, bevor ich zu Insekten greife. Nicht so meine Geschmacks- und Optikliga. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Knochen werden der Boullion wegen mitgekocht.


Freilich, nicht anders hat das gemacht zu werden.



Poulton schrieb:


> Sowie mindestens zweifelhaften Arbeitsbedingungen und Entlohnung in den Schlachthöfen.


Es gibt natürlich noch unzählige weitere Faktoren, die da mit reinfallen, u.a. natürlich auch das.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Lass mal, da warte ich lieber auf durch Massenproduktionverfahren erschwingliches Schnitzelfleisch aus dem Labor, bevor ich zu Insekten greife.


Einfach zu Life Meat greifen.  



> Nicht so meine Geschmacks- und Optikliga.


Gemahlen und weiterverarbeitet und man sieht davon nichts mehr.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es (nur) um eine Alternative zum Tier geht: Mehlwürmer wurden im Mai letzten Jahres als Lebensmittel in der EU zugelassen.


Bevor ich anfange Insekten zu essen werde ich eher zum Vegetarier.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bevor ich anfange Insekten zu essen werde ich eher zum Vegetarier.



Wie stehst du zu Meeresfrüchten? Also Shrimps, Garnelen, Krabben, Scampi, Hummer, was auch immer für lustige Namen wir uns dazu einfallen lassen?

Ich gebe zu, der Gedanke daran, Heuschrecken oder Mehlwürmer oder sowas zu essen, ist nicht gerade appetitfördernd für mich. Gleichzeitig liebe ich den o.g. Kram. Aber wenn man ehrlich ist: so wirklich ist das ja kein Unterschied... da muss ich mir wohl eingestehen, dass ich da ein wenig voreingenommen und nicht wirklich rational bin


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2022)

Mehlwürmer sind recht lecker.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2022)

Und Schnecken werden aus ihrem mühsam gebauten Eigenheim geholt, um sie zu verzehren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und Schnecken werden aus ihrem mühsam gebauten Eigenheim geholt, um sie zu verzehren.



Das ist ja, das ist ja quasi.... Sozialismus! Genau das, wovor Union und FDP immer gewarnt haben!


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist ja, das ist ja quasi.... Sozialismus! Genau das, wovor Union und FDP immer gewarnt haben!


Eat the Rich!



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber wenn man ehrlich ist: so wirklich ist das ja kein Unterschied... da muss ich mir wohl eingestehen, dass ich da ein wenig voreingenommen und nicht wirklich rational bin


Was man isst und wie wir essen, ist im großen und ganzen eine Frage in welchen Kreisen und Schichten man groß geworden ist. Man ekelt sich vor Insekten, hat aber gleichzeitig kein Problem damit, mehrere Monate abgehangene Knackwurst zu verzehren oder Weichkäse der schon so weit ist, das er von alleine läuft, wenn man ihn anschneidet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eat the Rich!
> [...]



Oh, habe ich schon viel zu lange nicht mehr gesehen, den ollen Schinken! (pun intended)



Poulton schrieb:


> Was man isst und wie wir essen, ist im großen und ganzen eine Frage in welchen Kreisen und Schichten man groß geworden ist. Man ekelt sich vor Insekten, hat aber gleichzeitig kein Problem damit, mehrere Monate abgehangene Knackwurst zu verzehren oder Weichkäse der schon so weit ist, das er von alleine läuft, wenn man ihn anschneidet.



Klar, alles eine Frage der Sozialisation. Genau wie jede unserer Wertvorstellungen plus akzeptable oder eben nicht akzeptable Handlungsoptionen. Aber es hilft sehr bei der Selbstreflektion, sich das hin und wieder zu vergegenwärtigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was man isst und wie wir essen, ist im großen und ganzen eine Frage in welchen Kreisen und Schichten man groß geworden ist. Man ekelt sich vor Insekten, hat aber gleichzeitig kein Problem damit, mehrere Monate abgehangene Knackwurst zu verzehren oder Weichkäse der schon so weit ist, das er von alleine läuft, wenn man ihn anschneidet.


Zu einem gewissen Anteil mag das so sein, aber absolut alles andere als ausschließlich, oder auch nur zwingend bestimmend. 

Viel macht halt einfach auch individueller Geschmack aus.
Ich mag z.B. auch neben Insekten keine Schnecken & Frösche und letztere zwei hab ich durchaus schon in Frankreich selbst probiert.


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2022)

Es gibt aber auch genug Fleischprodukte, die manche Menschen eher nicht mögen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zu einem gewissen Anteil mag das so sein, aber absolut alles andere als ausschließlich, oder auch nur zwingend bestimmend.
> 
> Viel macht halt einfach auch individueller Geschmack aus.
> Ich mag z.B. auch neben Insekten keine Schnecken & Frösche und letztere zwei hab ich durchaus schon in Frankreich selbst probiert.


In den Gesellschaftswissenschaften kann man nie irgendetwas genau auf eine Sache zurückführen. Da schmeißt man eine fette Party im gesamten Fachbereich, wenn man eine abhängige Variable (also bspw. eine Verhaltensweise, die man zu ergründen sucht) mit einem riesigen Set von unabhängigen Variablen (Einflussfaktoren) zu einem niedrigen, zweistelligen Prozentbereich erklären kann 

Aber es gibt nunmal jede Menge Einflussfaktoren, die zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen, dass ein Individuum bspw. kulinarischen Erfahrungen, die sehr von der heimatlichen Küche abweichen (sowohl was das Regionale, als auch das "Sozio-Kulinarische" angeht), offen annimmt. Ob einem der Kram dann auch tatsächlich schmeckt, ist eine andere Sache. Aber ob man sich überhaupt darauf einlässt, hat neben individuellen, charakterlichen Faktoren eben _auch_ damit zu tun, ob man eine entsprechende Offenheit vorgelebt bekommen hat, ob kulturelle Neugierde in deinem Umfeld einen Wert darstellt, wie man sich selbst sieht etc.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Oh, habe ich schon viel zu lange nicht mehr gesehen, den ollen Schinken! (pun intended)





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KqiW4w6MlQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genug Fleischprodukte, die manche Menschen eher nicht mögen.


Geht ja teils schon bei Pferde- und Eselfleisch los. Wenn man dann noch Hund oder Katze ins Spiel bringt, brennt bei einigen die Hütte.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Viel macht halt einfach auch individueller Geschmack aus.


Und auch der wird zu einem nicht geringen Teil dadurch geprägt, wie man aufgewachsen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es (nur) um eine Alternative zum Tier geht: Mehlwürmer wurden im Mai letzten Jahres als Lebensmittel in der EU


Also ich kann da noch nicht ran, da lob ich mir den gut gewürzten Fleischersatz aus Soja bzw Erbsen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich kann da noch nicht ran, da lob ich mir den gut gewürzten Fleischersatz aus Soja bzw Erbsen.


So ein "Beyond Meat"-Pattie z.B. schmeckt auf jeden Fall besser als jedes schlechte fleischige Burger-Pattie (also etwa 50% aller Burger-Patties).


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2022)

Sicher das er nicht Hummus meint?


Abgesehen davon: Frikadelle statt Pattie, außer man ist ein schmuddeliger Hipster.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sicher das er nicht Hummus meint?
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Frikadelle statt Pattie, außer man ist ein schmuddeliger Hipster.



Seit wann liefe denn Hummus als Fleischersatz? Nee, ich bin sehr sicher, dass Fleischersatz aus Soja- oder Erbsenprotein gemeint ist. Letzteres ist ja der aktuellste Trend, ausgelöst durch den "Beyond Meat"-Hype.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Letzteres ist ja der aktuellste Trend, ausgelöst durch den "Beyond Meat"-Hype.


Habe ich hier eben zum ersten mal von gehört.


Abgesehen davon:








						Teure Katastrophe
					

Das Bundesschiedsamt hat gesprochen: Nun sollen die Versicherten der Krankenkassen die Kosten für den geplanten Tausch der Konnektoren übernehmen, die Arztpraxen mit der Telematikinfrastruktur verbinden. c’t hatte zuvor die technische Notwendigkeit des Hardwaretauschs infrage gestellt.




					www.heise.de
				



Und Lauterbach macht wieder einen auf CSU und tut so, als ob er in Berlin in der Opposition sitzt.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So ein "Beyond Meat"-Pattie z.B. schmeckt auf jeden Fall besser als jedes schlechte fleischige Burger-Pattie (also etwa 50% aller Burger-Patties).


Jop Burger kann man sehr gut vegan machen, hab auch schon im Restaurant verdammt gute vegane Burger gegessen.
Ich versuche Fleisch generell durch Ersatzprodukte zu ersetzen, geht nicht immer, aber immer besser.
Es ist nicht immer Fleischersatz, wie beim Döner den ich inzwischen gerne mit Falafel esse oder den veganen IKEA Hotdog der ne Gemüsestange hat.


Poulton schrieb:


> Frikadelle statt Pattie


Vollkommen anders gewürzt.


----------



## seahawk (31. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte jetzt einmal Tofu-Döner, das war unerwartet lecker und weit leckerer als ein normaler Billig-Döner.


----------



## Eckism (31. Juli 2022)

Mir schmeckt das veganer Fakefleischersatzzeug überhaupt nicht...also wirklich wiederlich.
Ich ess dann lieber nen Salat oder nen Gemüseauflauf... dieser Veganerfake ist einfach Unsinn.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Juli 2022)

Leute... so langsam könnt ihr eure Ernährungsdiskussion auch mal beenden oder nach dort auslagern:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/now-eating-die-futter-ecke.17046/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie stehst du zu Meeresfrüchten? Also Shrimps, Garnelen, Krabben, Scampi, Hummer, was auch immer für lustige Namen wir uns dazu einfallen lassen?



Alles was Darm, Darminhalt (!) und mehr als 2-3 Knochen seines Skeletts auf den Teller kommt, darf gerne auf den Teller des Nachbar wandern.

Meerestiere sind aber in Sachen Ernährungspolitik allgemein kein guter Ersatz für Säuger und Vögel, denn fast alle von Menschen gemochten Arten sind Fleischfresser. Und mit Fleisch zu fütternde Tiere zu züchten ist tatsächlich energetisch-trophischer Wahnsinn. (An der Stelle Grüße an alle Veganer, die ihrer Katze eine Dose Thunfisch aufmachen. )




Poulton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon:
> https://www.heise.de/select/ct/2022/17/2220210114301436034
> Und Lauterbach macht wieder einen auf CSU und tut so, als ob er in Berlin in der Opposition sitzt.



Jedesmal, wenn ich die Politik des Bundesgesundheitministers mit den 2021er Aussagen eines gewissen Lauterbach vergleiche, habe ich ebenfalls den Eindruck, dass letzterer weiterhin in der Opposition sein muss und keinerlei Einfluss auf die Regierung hat.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle Grüße an alle Veganer, die ihrer Katze eine Dose Thunfisch aufmachen


Gut so, sonst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn doch nur alle Veganer ihre Haustiere und/oder *Kinder* auch "normal" ernähren würden, um Mangelerscheinungen vorzubeugen


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jedesmal, wenn ich die Politik des Bundesgesundheitministers mit den 2021er Aussagen eines gewissen Lauterbach vergleiche, habe ich ebenfalls den Eindruck, dass letzterer weiterhin in der Opposition sein muss und keinerlei Einfluss auf die Regierung hat.


Lauterbach hätte halt lieber als Comedian ins Entertaiment gehen und weiter mit Hazel Brugger auftreten sollen, als in der Politik zu bleiben.
Er wäre dort, gewinnt man immer wieder den Eindruck, sinnvoller aufgehoben gewesen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4GanqnJ2CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

Grundgütiger Himmel.
Und du glaubst im ernst, diese Wall of text wird jemand zu Gänze durchlesen?

Prinzipiell habe ich von WOHNEIGENTUM und NICHT von Einfamilienhausbesitzern geschrieben.

Mein Lebensphilosophie ist ja nicht zwangsweise deckungsgleich mit der von anderen, insofern ist das EFH EINE mögliche Option, sein Kapital anzulegen.

Mir ging es primär darum (mit dem Beispiel der Genossenschaft) auch finanzschwächere Mitbürger die Möglichkeit zu bieten, Wohneigentum anzuschaffen und so evtl. nicht in die Altersarmut (weniger Mietbelastung bei kleiner Rente) zu rutschen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo du deine Zahlen hernimmst, aber die offizielle Eigentümerquote in Deutschland beträgt  und das ist weniger als die Hälfte. Und es sind nur "Eigentümer". Nicht "Hauseigentümer", denn es gibt auch eine ganze Menge Eigentumswohnungen und schon gar nicht sind es "Einzelhausneubauer", die "ihr Haus energieautark bauen könnten", wie du das vor "schon vor 19 Jahren gemacht" hast.
> Wir haben [url=https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/Gesellschaft-Umwelt/Wohnen/Publikationen/Downloads-Wohnen/bestand-wohnungen-2050300207004.html;jsessionid=C8E761AD53F9F641A91465008AF9A935.live722]42,8 Millionen Wohneinheiten


Der Link geht in eine "bad request"
Aber ich versuche zu helfen:








						Die Länder mit den meisten – und den wenigsten Hausbesitzern
					

Hausbesitz ist kein Zeichen für Wohlstand. Das gilt jedenfalls für den Ländervergleich, wie die EU-Statistik zeigt. Deutschland ist da einsame Spitze




					www.capital.de
				



Hier wird von 51,4% als Wohneigentumsbesitzern in D. geschrieben.
Die von dir gehasste Statistika vermeldet knappe 31% an Anteil privater Haushalte, die in einem EFH wohnen.








						Anteil der Privathaushalte mit Einfamilienhausbesitz in Deutschland | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt den Anteil privater Haushalte im Besitz eines Einfamilienhauses in Deutschland in ausgewählten Jahren von 2003 bis 2018.




					de.statista.com
				




Kernfrage ist nun, wie viele Menschen bilden einen Haushalt ab?
Da gibt es eine Antwort vom Mikrozensus 2019 (der im Übrigen die Zahlen von "statistika" weiter unten bestätigt, wie ich gerade gesehen habe)
ttps://www.bpb.de/kurz-knapp/zahlen-und-fakten/soziale-situation-in-deutschland/61584/bevoelkerung-und-haushalte/#:~:text=je%20Haushalt%20angenommen.-,Fakten,lediglich%20um%203%2C3%20Prozent.

41,5 Mio. Haushalte mit 82,9 Mio. Haushaltsmitgliedern
Die durchschnittliche Haushaltsgröße beträgt demnach 1,99 (2018/2019) Personen.

Ergibt dann
41,5*0,31 = 12,865 Mio. EFH*1,99 = ca. 25,601 Mio. Deutsche, die in einem EFH wohnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hausbau ist für über 90% der deutschen kein Thema. Und für klar über 50% (ich vermute sogar über weit 70%, aber finde halt keine Zahlen zu Eigentumswohnungen, zu vermieteten Häusern und vor allem nicht zur Verteilung der Familiengrößen) ist nicht einmal "Haus besitzen, das man nachrüsten oder abreißen könnte".


Hausbau: k. A., 10% kann stimmen, vielleicht auch nicht.
Hier im tiefsten Bayern auf dem Land baut nahezu jeder, der es sich halbwegs leisten, kann ein EFH.
Aber das ist alleine mit Blick auf München kein Maßstab für den Rest der Republik.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Denn ich hätte dann, wenn ich auch 30000 € Eigenkapital gehabt hätte (als Student ... eher nicht), insgesamt 98000 € Kapital aufgebracht, während du 280000 € plus Zinsen über den Tisch geschoben hast. Also mehr als das Dreifache.


Yo, und wie viel Geld hast du in Aktien, Fonds usw. angelegt, damit du im Rentenalter quasi das, was du jetzt am Miete zahlst, für Umme hast dir deinem Lebensstandard halten kannst?
Ist das in der Rechnung mit enthalten?

Nochmal:
Ich will Dich nicht davon überzeugen, dass ein EFH das goldene Ei ist, das ist es mitnichten, weil man auf vielleicht 50 Jahre Nutzungsdauer noch ordentlich immer wieder was reinstecken muss.

Aber:
WOHNEIGENTUM kann eine mögliche Option sein, den Lebensabend abzusichern.
Und mutmaßlich ist da eine pflegeleichte 2-Zi Wohnung fürs Rentnerpaar sinniger als ein 200 m² EFH Palast.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das heißt für DINKs für uns sind, wenn sie mittelmäßige Jobs haben und auf alles Verzichten, bis zu 1400 €/m stemmbar. Mal 17 Jahren mal 12 Monate sind wir bei 285600 €, bei sehr guten Kreditkonditionen und wenn man 17 Jahre tatsächlich seinen Job behählt (was bei uns rückblickend für die letzten 16 Jahre nicht der Fall war) und wenn man deine 30000 € vorgespart hatte, wäre das gerade so machbar.
> Man will ein Kind? Vergiss es
> Man hat einen nicht mindestens durchschnittlichen Job? Vergiss es
> Man kann ich nicht in seinem Job bleiben? Vergiss es


Unbestritten ist es heute, 2022 ungleich schwerer.
Aber wie sah die Rechnung im Jahre 2000 aus?
Oder, wie es gerade in Augsburg für Familien unter 2.700 € Nettoeinkommen angeboten wird:
66 m² 2,5 Zi-Wohnung für Erbpachtvertrag 855 € kalt und nach 22 Jahren gehört dir die Wohnung.
Würdest du es machen wollen?


----------



## Tschetan (1. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> WOHNEIGENTUM kann eine mögliche Option sein, den Lebensabend abzusichern.
> Und mutmaßlich ist da eine pflegeleichte 2-Zi Wohnung fürs Rentnerpaar sinniger als ein 200 m² EFH Palast.



Ist dich der Hauptgrund. 
Berlin bist du bei 1000kalt für eine gute Wohnung.
Meine Hütte kostete mit Modernisierung 280k DM und bringt jetzt fast 300k Euro.
Denke war ein guter Deal?
Miete hätte ich 20 Jahre ×12 Monate×750 Euro= 180000 Euro bezahlt

Die 750 habe ich als Durchschnitt genommen, da nach der Einführung Euro die Mieten erst einmal niedriger waren.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist dich der Hauptgrund.


Für mich ist das eine mögliche Option.
Ein Absolutismus lässt sich davon nicht ableiten.
Solche mögliche Fördermodelle können im mittelgroßen Städten, B-Lage noch finanziell funktionieren, mit Sicherheit nicht in München City, weil...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Berlin bist du bei 1000kalt für eine gute Wohnung.


In München kann man für die Durchschnittswohnung schon mal 2 - 2.500 € kalt zahlen, irre, ist aber so.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Meine Hütte kostete mit Modernisierung 280k DM und bringt jetzt fast 300k Euro.
> Denke war ein guter Deal?
> Miete hätte ich 20 Jahre ×12 Monate×750 Euro= 180000 Euro bezahlt


Wenn es für Dich passt, du es finanziell stemmen kannst und du glücklich bist, ist es für dich OK.
Hausgröße, Lage, Heizart, ÖPNV-Anbindung und noch 10.000 andere Dinge bestimmen den Preis in Relation zum Invest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Prinzipiell habe ich von WOHNEIGENTUM und NICHT von Einfamilienhausbesitzern geschrieben.



In dem ersten Teil der *vielen* Aspekte, die du angesprochen hast und bei der es dich offensichtlich stört, wenn jemand auf alle reagiert und nicht einfach einige einfach so hinnimmt, ging es vor allem um die Möglichkeit, sich durch Eigentum von der Energiepolitik/-situation abzukoppeln. Man kann aber eine Eigentumswohnung schlecht Energieautark machen. Man kann sie nicht einmal individuell isolieren.




> Der Link geht in eine "bad request"
> Aber ich versuche zu helfen:
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, da fehlte eine Schließende Klammer am Link. Gemeint war schlichtweg die Startseite des in der URL gut lesbaren Themenbereichs. Korrekter Absatz



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo du deine Zahlen hernimmst, aber die offizielle Eigentümerquote in Deutschland beträgt 46,5% und das ist weniger als die Hälfte. Und es sind nur "Eigentümer". Nicht "Hauseigentümer", denn es gibt auch eine ganze Menge Eigentumswohnungen und schon gar nicht sind es "Einzelhausneubauer", die "ihr Haus energieautark bauen könnten", wie du das vor "schon vor 19 Jahren gemacht" hast.





> Yo, und wie viel Geld hast du in Aktien, Fonds usw. angelegt, damit du im Rentenalter quasi das, was du jetzt am Miete zahlst, für Umme hast dir deinem Lebensstandard halten kannst?
> Ist das in der Rechnung mit enthalten?



Ja, ist es. "0" ist enthalten. Du gehst schon wieder von der irrigen Annahme an, mit einem der oberen 10% der Gesellschaft zu sprechen, obwohl hier eine Diskussion über die Möglichkeiten der Mehrheit führen wollen. Das Mittlere Vermögen in Deutschland beträgt 64000 €. Zieh davon noch ein mittleres Auto für 20000 €, Elektrik und Elektronik für 4000 € und eine Wohungseinrichtung, Kleidung, etc. für 10000 ab und du hast genau die von dir vorgeschlagenen 30000 € für Altersvorsorge, Schmuck, Wertsachen, Bargeld, Reserven für etwaige Vorkommnisse und ggf den Bau eines 0-Energie-Hauses. Was ich noch nicht in meiner Rechnung drin hatte: Die weiteren 30000 Euro, die bei einem Paar der Median-Partner haben sollte. Aber vielleicht sollte man unmittelbar nach dem Hauskauf dann ja doch nicht anfangen, das Gras der eigenen Wiese essen zu müssen und außerdem ist das immer noch die 50%-Angabe. 49% der Gesellschaft haben weniger und sollten bei Lösungsvorschlägen für die Probleme unserer Zeit vielleicht nicht komplett außen vorgelassen werden?



> Unbestritten ist es heute, 2022 ungleich schwerer.
> Aber wie sah die Rechnung im Jahre 2000 aus?



Das Frag vor 22 Jahren noch mal. Ich hatte damals auf alle Fälle ein deutlich kleineres Einkommen - und meine Eltern afaik auch.



> Oder, wie es gerade in Augsburg für Familien unter 2.700 € Nettoeinkommen angeboten wird:
> 66 m² 2,5 Zi-Wohnung für Erbpachtvertrag 855 € kalt und nach 22 Jahren gehört dir die Wohnung.
> Würdest du es machen wollen?



Müsste mich nochmal einlesen, was alles an Erbpacht dranhängt und man müsste meinen Arbeitgeber und den meiner Freundin nach Augsburg beamen (und vielleicht noch alle Bazis da weg) und natürlich müsste man es für nicht-Familien öffnen. Aber "Zahl 230 Euro mehr als bislang und dafür gehört dir die Wohnung in 22 Jahren" klingt gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich kann zwar mit dem Konzept "Eigentumswohnung" abseits des reinen Wertanlageaspekts wenig anfangen (volle Nachteile des Wohnens in einem Mehrfamilienhaus und volle Nachteile des eigenen Besitzes), aber unterm Strich 60000 € für eine Eigentumswohung klingen geradezu weltfremd gut.


----------



## Lotto (1. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich kann da noch nicht ran, da lob ich mir den gut gewürzten Fleischersatz aus Soja bzw Erbsen.


Ich hab bisher mal von der "Rügenwalder Mühle" die Schinkenspicker probiert. Die schmeckt tatsächlich 1:1 wie das Original, nur die Konsitenz ist ein tick weicher.
Nach der positiven Geschmackserfahrung dann die Geflügelwürstchen probiert. Und was soll ich sagen: schmeckt 1:1 nach Tofu, 0.0 nach Hühnchen. Keine Ahnung wen man da veräppeln möchte (wahrscheinlich Leute die schon vergessen haben wie Fleisch schmeckt). Selbst die Konsistenz ist 1:1 Tofu. Also wenn man sich ein paar Tofuwürstchen grillen möchte sicher gut, aber dann "Geflügel" draufzuschreiben ist einfach ein Witz.

Ansonsten bin ich aber kritisch was solch hochindustriellen verarbeiteten Nahrungsmittel angeht. Gesünder sind die auf Dauer sicher nicht. Dann lieber gleich Tofu selber kaufen und würzen, wenn es denn unbedingt vegan sein muss.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2022)

Tja es gibt solches und solches.

Aber hochverarbeitet ist das Tierfleisch auch und denk an Antibiotika, Hormone und Co


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja es gibt solches und solches.
> 
> Aber hochverarbeitet ist das Tierfleisch auch und denk an Antibiotika, Hormone und Co


Geht man nach Tests von Stiftung Warentest und Ökotest, der letzten Jahre, dürfte es immer noch ein sehr deutliches mehr qualitativ besseren Fleisches und Wurst geben, als Fleisch- und Wurstersatzprodukte und erstere zwar in jeden Fall umweltunverträglicher sein, aber auf der anderen Seite auch in nahezu jeden Fall immer noch für den Verbraucher im Verzehr gesünder, da Fleisch- und Wursteratzprodukte fast durch die Bank mit einem vielfachen an enthaltenen Fett und Salz, im Vergleich zu echter Wurst und Fleisch, in den Tests auffallen.
Teils so extrem, dass sogar ungesundes Fastfood dagegen fast noch einen "gesünderen Eindruck" macht.

Wer also zu Fleisch- und Wursersatzprodukten greift, mag der Umwelt ein wenig mehr Gutes tun, sich selbst aber nach wie vor, in den allermeisten Fällen, ehr nicht so sehr.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2022)

Ich hatte auch mal vegane Rügenwalder Produkte ausprobiert. Die waren lecker aber sind auch sehr teuer.
Wenn dann kaufe ich die mal im Angebot. Andere Marken hatte ich ausprobiert die schmeckten nicht so gut.
Interessant ist aber das die Firma mitlerweile mehr Umsatz mit veganen als mit Fleischprodukten macht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geht man nach Tests von Stiftung Warentest und Ökotest


Wurde da auch auf Antibiotikarückstände und Co eingegangen?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wurde da auch auf Antibiotikarückstände und Co eingegangen?


Es ging in den Tests von Ökotest und Stiftung Warentest um die Qualität der Fleischersatzprodukte, warum sollte man da darauf eingehen?

Davon eben abgesehen, nicht jedes Fleisch kommt aus konventioneller Haltung und entsprechend ist auch der Einsatz von Antibiotika und Hormonen entsprechend streng(er) reglementiert, bis verboten, dadrum geht es doch am Ende bei meiner Äußerung dazu.

Selbst wenn du entsprechend nur dieses Fleisch zur Betachtung herranziehst, gibt es immer noch mehr "vernünftige" Fleisch- / Wurstprodukte, als Fleischersatzprodukte, die meist überproportional ungenügend / mangelhaft abschneiden, sowohl was die Belastung mit Schadstoffen angeht (Mineralölrückstände), als auch was Inhaltstoffe angeht (viel zuviel Salz und Fett, bei Schnitzelersatzprodukten war es in 15 von 16 getesten Produkten Faktor 10 mehr Fett als ein richtiges Schnitzel, als Bsp).

Das einzige wo die allermeisten Fleischersatzprodukte momentan halt wirklich ein wenig punkten können ist ihre Umweltverträglichkeit.

Ansonsten sind sie noch viel zu oft ungesünder für den Verbraucher, als würde er richtiges Fleisch und Wurst zu essen.
Was Fleischersatzprodukte halt in  Summe aktuell eben nicht zu einem wirklich tauglichen Fleischersatz werden lässt, abgesehen von den dafür zudem noch aufgerufenen Preisen.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. August 2022)

Was mich stört ist vor allem das Fisch/Fleischersatzprodukte ungestraft als Metzgerprodukte 
vermarktet werden dürfen. Leider die gleichen Produktionsfirmen, die paar echten Metzger haben wohl keine so 
große Lobby mehr.
Zumindest bei Milch ist dem ein  Riegel vorgeschoben worden.
Der ganze Fischstäbchen, Schnitzel und Burger Unsinn sollte genauso aufhören.
Wollen Veganer wirklich das ihre Tofustäbchen Cevapcici genannt werden?

Dann ist mir in unseren regionalen Märkten auch aufgefallen wie das neue Massenangebot an veganen Fertigprodukten die Vielfalt von früher stark reduziert. Klar, Regalplatz ist endlich.

Aber Rosinenstuten kann ich hier nur noch beim Bäcker (nichtmal alle) kaufen,
in den Märkten  werden sie mit Palmfett und Margarine statt  Butter gemacht.
Unnd ich hatte mich anfangs noch gefragt warum ich Stuten von früher so viel leckerer in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, ist es. "0" ist enthalten. Du gehst schon wieder von der irrigen Annahme an, mit einem der oberen 10% der Gesellschaft zu sprechen, obwohl hier eine Diskussion über die Möglichkeiten der Mehrheit führen wollen.


Nein, ich nahm deine Beispielrechnung auf, in der du mir vorwirfst 280.000 € ausgegeben zu haben und "dummer Weise" deswegen auch noch auf Urlaube verzichtet habe, während du im gleichen Zeitraum viel weniger Geld ausgegeben hast, dafür in Urlaub gefahren bist und die ganzen Häuslebauerfamilien per se als etwas minderbemittelt darstellst. Da ich das Eigenheim auch als eine Art Kapitalanlage bzw. Rentenunterstützung betrachte, liegt es auf der Hand zu fragen, was du substituierend im Hinblick auf die Rente (die wohl weder bei Dir wie bei mir zum Erhalt des jetzigen Lebensstandards reichen wird) bisher getan hast.

Und nein, ich gehe nicht davon aus, hier im Forum die oberen 10.000 finanziell gut gestellten Menschen in D. anzutreffen.
Ich habe jahrzehntelang, wie die meisten hier, jeden cent dreimal umdrehen müssen bevor er über die Ladentheke ging.
Unbestritten geht es uns die letzten 5 Jahre finanziell gut, wobei wir aber immer noch Lichtjahre vom Merzschen Mittelstand entfernt sind.
Ich hatte auch schon mal nach einer Firmenpleite fast 1 Mio. € Schulden und es gab den einen oder anderen Morgen, an dem ich vor der Auswahl eines Kaffees oder dem Strick stand.
Nun ja, da ich hier immer noch schreibe, habe ich mich stets für den Kaffee entschieden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Mittlere Vermögen in Deutschland beträgt 64000 €. Zieh davon noch ein mittleres Auto für 20000 €, Elektrik und Elektronik für 4000 € und eine Wohungseinrichtung, Kleidung, etc. für 10000 ab und du hast genau die von dir vorgeschlagenen 30000 € für Altersvorsorge, Schmuck, Wertsachen, Bargeld, Reserven für etwaige Vorkommnisse und ggf den Bau eines 0-Energie-Hauses. Was ich noch nicht in meiner Rechnung drin hatte: Die weiteren 30000 Euro, die bei einem Paar der Median-Partner haben sollte. Aber vielleicht sollte man unmittelbar nach dem Hauskauf dann ja doch nicht anfangen, das Gras der eigenen Wiese essen zu müssen und außerdem ist das immer noch die 50%-Angabe. 49% der Gesellschaft haben weniger und sollten bei Lösungsvorschlägen für die Probleme unserer Zeit vielleicht nicht komplett außen vorgelassen werden?


Noch Mal, mir geht es nicht darum, dass sich jeder ein eignes EFH leisten soll.
Mir geht es darum, die Politik, so zu gestalten, dass auch finanzschwache Mitbürger sich WohnEIGENTUM leisten können.
Primär liegt die Motivation darin, Altersarmut abzumildern.
Denn als Rentner mit evtl. deutlich unter 1.000 € Rente ist es nahezu unmöglich, mit den Mietkosten ein würdiges Leben im Alter zu gestalten.
MEIN Ansatz ist der:
Weg von dem eh nicht funktionierenden sozialen Mietwohnungsbau, hin zu Genossenschaftsmodellen, die auf lange Sicht Eigentum bedeuten.
Der soziale, kommunale Mietwohnungsbau ist nämlich nix anderes als eine Gelddruckmaschine für die Kommunen, die nach Abschreibung der Objekte (meist noch ordentlich bis zu 70% der Baukosten gefördert) richtig Mietkohle ins die Gemeindesäckel spülen.
Das alles unter dem Deckmäntelchen "wir tun was für die Bedürftigen".
Nein, sie schaffen gnadenlose Abhängigkeit.
Die Altersarmut wird beim Stadtkämmerer entschieden, der die jährlichen Mietanpassungen vornimmt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Müsste mich nochmal einlesen, was alles an Erbpacht dranhängt und man müsste meinen Arbeitgeber und den meiner Freundin nach Augsburg beamen (und vielleicht noch alle Bazis da weg) und natürlich müsste man es für nicht-Familien öffnen. Aber "Zahl 230 Euro mehr als bislang und dafür gehört dir die Wohnung in 22 Jahren" klingt gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich kann zwar mit dem Konzept "Eigentumswohnung" abseits des reinen Wertanlageaspekts wenig anfangen (volle Nachteile des Wohnens in einem Mehrfamilienhaus und volle Nachteile des eigenen Besitzes), aber unterm Strich 60000 € für eine Eigentumswohung klingen geradezu weltfremd gut.


Das ist ein gefördertes Modell, bei dem die Stadt für Familien einen Teil der Entstehungskosten übernimmt.
Nicht ohne Eigennutz.
Auch in Augsburg schlägt der demografische Wandel zu.
Schon mittelfristig werden dringend junge Leute (die Kinder der geförderten Familien) auf dem Arbeitsmarkt gebraucht.
Die RE geht anders.
Es handelt sich um Bestandsbauten aus den 1960gern, die Kernsaniert wurden.
Sprich die eigentlichen Entstehungskosten sind schon längst abgeschrieben und es wurde viel Mietgeld bis 2015 mit den Wohnungen verdient.
Dann stand man vor der Entscheidung, abreissen und richtig Kohle mit verdichteter Bauweise erstellen?
Die Bürger waren dagegen, weil Augsburg traditionell von viele Reihenhaus- und kleine Mehrfamilienhauseinheiten geprägt ist.
So einen Wohnbunker wollte niemand.
Also saniert:
Neues Bad, neuer Parkett, neue Fenster, neue Fassadendämmung, neues Dach, selbst Glasfaser liegt in jeder Wohneinheit direkt an, etc.
Die Kommune zahlte im Schnitt 2017/18 ca. 150.000 € je Wohneinheit für die Sanierung.
Der Grund bleibt im Erbpachtrecht bei der Kommune und wird auf 99 Jahre verpachtet.
Aus Sicht der Kommune wurde mit jeder Wohneinheit 50.000 € verdient (mutmaßlich noch mehr, weil die Förderungen für Sanierungen abgegriffen wurden).
Aus Sicht der Eigentümer zahlen sie aber nur , wie du selbst ausgerechnet hast, irgendwas um die 40.000 € drauf (in Augsburg sind die Mieten wohl etwas höher als bei dir) und haben vererbbares Wohneigentum auf gepachteten Grund (ca. 220 €/Monat/Wohneinheit, die man auch nach Abbezahlung der Wohnung aufbringen muss).

Kein perfektes Modell, aber immerhin ein Anfang.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher mal von der "Rügenwalder Mühle" die Schinkenspicker probiert. Die schmeckt tatsächlich 1:1 wie das Original, nur die Konsitenz ist ein tick weicher.
> Nach der positiven Geschmackserfahrung dann die Geflügelwürstchen probiert. Und was soll ich sagen: schmeckt 1:1 nach Tofu, 0.0 nach Hühnchen. Keine Ahnung wen man da veräppeln möchte (wahrscheinlich Leute die schon vergessen haben wie Fleisch schmeckt). Selbst die Konsistenz ist 1:1 Tofu. Also wenn man sich ein paar Tofuwürstchen grillen möchte sicher gut, aber dann "Geflügel" draufzuschreiben ist einfach ein Witz.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich aber kritisch was solch hochindustriellen verarbeiteten Nahrungsmittel angeht. Gesünder sind die auf Dauer sicher nicht. Dann lieber gleich Tofu selber kaufen und würzen, wenn es denn unbedingt vegan sein muss.



Wo kriegt man denn heutzutage noch Tofu-Würstchen? Tofu ist halt der schlechtest denkbare Fleischersatz und eigentlich ja auch gar nicht als solcher gedacht. 

Und wer, @Nightslaver, so viel von diesen Ersatzprodukten futtert (oder den Originalen), dass das kritisch wird, sollte vielleicht generell mal über das Thema ausgewogene Ernährung nachdenken. 

@Kelemvor :
Wenn ich Lust auf etwas habe, das wie Cevapcici schmeckt, aber es  von meiner Lieblings-Bio-Marke namens "Reduziert" gerade keine gibt, dann lass mich doch zu "Veganen Bratrollen Cevapcici-Style/Balkan-Style" greifen. Genau so heißen dürfen Fleischersatzprodukte ja sowieso schon länger nicht mehr. Oder schwingt da immer noch die unterschwellige Angst mit, es könnten der arglosen Oma vegetarische Fakes untergejubelt werden? Diese "Empörung" war ja vor allem eine Kampagne der Teile der Fleischindustrie, die eben noch nicht (neben dem Fleischgeschäft, das zumindest bis vor kurzem auch immer noch parallel am expandieren war wg. Exporte) große Umsätze durch Ersatzprodukte machen.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. August 2022)

"Veganen Bratrollen Cevapcici-Style/Balkan-Style" - wenns denn mal so drauf stehen würde.


Und ja, ich bin auch schon drauf reingefallen, genauso wie auf den Glutenfreien Backfisch von Iglo 
für den doppelten Preis. Aber das wäre das nächste Streitthema.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. August 2022)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> "Veganen Bratrollen Cevapcici-Style/Balkan-Style" - wenns denn mal so drauf stehen würde.
> 
> 
> Und ja, ich bin auch schon drauf reingefallen, genauso wie auf den Glutenfreien Backfisch von Iglo
> für den doppelten Preis. Aber das wäre das nächste Streitthema.



Naja, entsprechend der gesetzlichen Änderungen von vor ein oder zwei Jahren dürfen die Ersatzprodukte ja eben nicht mehr so heißen wie die "Originale". Und komplett "pampern" kann man die Supermarktkunden ja auch nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (2. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Naja, entsprechend der gesetzlichen Änderungen von vor ein oder zwei Jahren dürfen die Ersatzprodukte ja eben nicht mehr so heißen wie die "Originale".


Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen scheinen entweder nicht "weitreichend" genug zu sein, oder manch Hersteller kennt diese noch nicht 









						Vegane Mühlen Bratwurst | Rügenwalder Mühle
					

Schnell was Leckeres brutzeln, ob auf dem Grill oder in der Pfanne: Dafür ist unsere Vegane Mühlen Bratwurst ideal. Mehr Infos hier.




					www.ruegenwalder.de
				




Ne im Ernst, wer da den riesigen "Vegane" Schriftzug nicht erkennt, ist selbst "Schuld" ^^



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und komplett "pampern" kann man die Supermarktkunden ja auch nicht.


Finde ich auch. 
Leider kaufen extrem viele Leute nur nach dem Bild/Aussehen.
Gelesen wird kaum was, teilweise nicht einmal mehr der Produktname selbst, so dass Kunden einem nur das Aussehen beschreiben können, von dem was sie suchen


----------



## Kelemvor (2. August 2022)

klar, ist ja auch immer so eindeutig ersichtlich...nicht.
Grundsätzlich dürfte diese Angabe nicht kleiner in der Schrift sein als der Produktname, und da scheitert es oft noch extremer als bei der Mühle, deren Produkte empfinde ich auch grundsätzlich weniger schmackhaft als die der Konkurrenz.

kurzes Beispiel glutenfrei (was mich noch mehr nervt weil sie zu oft falsch einsortiert sind)

gut gelöst:  https://www.iglo.de/sortiment/fisch/fischstaebchen/fischstaebchen-glutenfrei
nicht gut gelöst: https://www.iglo.de/sortiment/fisch/schlemmer-filets/schlemmer-filet-glutenfrei
Beides Iglo :p


----------



## Breaker_LK (2. August 2022)

Wer kann mir hier mal erklären warum der Kraftstoff Preis so hoch ist und auf der anderen Seite Shell und Co neue Rekordz Milliarden Gewinne einfahren? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Das kann man doch keinem Bürger erklären warum er so viel an der Tankstelle bezahlen muss.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Wer kann mir hier mal erklären warum der Kraftstoff Preis so hoch ist und auf der anderen Seite Shell und Co neue Rekordz Milliarden Gewinne einfahren? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Das kann man doch keinem Bürger erklären warum er so viel an der Tankstelle bezahlen muss.


Du stellst Fragen.
Gut, unser Kartellamt kommt da auch noch irgendwann  drauf.
Preisentwicklung ÖL:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was kostete der Diesel-Sprit 2008?   ca. 1,53 € Schnitt

2012? 1,48 € Schnitt

und heute? 1,93 € Schnitt

Delta grob bei 40 ct /l

Da haste den Gewinn von Shell und Co.


----------



## Breaker_LK (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du stellst Fragen.
> Gut, unser Kartellamt kommt da auch noch irgendwann  drauf.
> Preisentwicklung ÖL:
> 
> ...


Also bezahlt der Bürger mehr damit die großen Konzerne noch mehr Gewinne erzielen? 
Regierungen, Kartellämter müssten da doch eingreifen können. Betrifft ja auch nicht nur Deutschland.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Also bezahlt der Bürger mehr damit die großen Konzerne noch mehr Gewinne erzielen?
> Regierungen, Kartellämter müssten da doch eingreifen können. Betrifft ja auch nicht nur Deutschland.


thats life, and life is sometimes shitty


----------



## Poulton (2. August 2022)

Anmerkung am Rande: Der Präsident des Bundeskartellamtes ist FDPler und eines der letzten Überbleibsel von schwarz-gelb.


----------



## Eckism (2. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen scheinen entweder nicht "weitreichend" genug zu sein, oder manch Hersteller kennt diese noch nicht


Letztens gabs in der Kantine Chili con Carne mit ganz klein Vegan dahinter...habs natürlich überlesen und es hat beschissen geschmeckt. Warum nennt mans nicht einfach Gemüsepfanne Mexikanische Art und lässt diesen wiederlichen Fleischersatz einfach weg?! ich liebe Chili con Carne und war zu Recht ganz schön angepisst...


----------



## Tschetan (2. August 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Also bezahlt der Bürger mehr damit die großen Konzerne noch mehr Gewinne erzielen?
> Regierungen, Kartellämter müssten da doch eingreifen können. Betrifft ja auch nicht nur Deutschland.



Der Staat ist das Machtinstrument der Herrschenden Klasse.   (Karl Marx)
Wenn man das versteht, läßt die Verwirrung nach, aber die Wut steigt. ( Georg Schramm) 

Hatte ich aber früher in der Schule.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2022)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> kurzes Beispiel glutenfrei (was mich noch mehr nervt weil sie zu oft falsch einsortiert sind)
> 
> gut gelöst:  https://www.iglo.de/sortiment/fisch/fischstaebchen/fischstaebchen-glutenfrei
> nicht gut gelöst: https://www.iglo.de/sortiment/fisch/schlemmer-filets/schlemmer-filet-glutenfrei
> Beides Iglo :p



Wo ist da das Problem?
Steht doch bei beiden sogar vorne drauf.
In der Regel muss man sonst erst hinten drauf schauen, ob Weizen oder ähnliche glutenhaltige Getreide drin sind.

Wer Allergiker ist oder regelmäßig für welche einkauft, weiß in der Regel worauf zu achten ist.



Eckism schrieb:


> Letztens gabs in der Kantine Chili con Carne mit ganz klein Vegan dahinter...habs natürlich überlesen und es hat beschissen geschmeckt. Warum nennt mans nicht einfach Gemüsepfanne Mexikanische Art und lässt diesen wiederlichen Fleischersatz einfach weg?! ich liebe Chili con Carne und war zu Recht ganz schön angepisst...



Korrekt müsste es "Chilli sin carne" heißen.



Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Also bezahlt der Bürger mehr damit die großen Konzerne noch mehr Gewinne erzielen?
> Regierungen, Kartellämter müssten da doch eingreifen können. Betrifft ja auch nicht nur Deutschland.



Da braucht es halt die Übergewinnsteuer.

Aber die wird sicher mit Lindner nicht kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Problem?


Es ging um das gegenteilige Anliegen: Das Schlemmer Filet kann man auch gut unabsichtlich erwischen wenn man garnichts gegen Gluten hat.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2022)

Wer nicht genau hinschaut, hat halt Pech gehabt.
Normalerweise vergleicht man ja auch die Preise. Aufgrund unterschiedlicher Packungsgrößen meist direkt die pro kg.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. August 2022)

meistens schreiben sie in dem Fall "Chilli sin Carne" 
Kann man erst recht falsch lesen wenn man es nicht weiss.
Offensichtliche "Fehler" korigiert unser Gehirn in so unbekannten Fällen selbstständig.

Klar ich check jedesmal die gesamte Packung ab,
und ganz doll ist auch wenn die Einräumer die "falschen Packungen zwischen die "richtigen" legen.
Preise stehen am Regal, nicht auf den Produkten. Weiß man eigentlich wenn man selbst einkauft.
Passiert natürlich auch andersrum.


----------



## Lotto (2. August 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Wer kann mir hier mal erklären warum der Kraftstoff Preis so hoch ist und auf der anderen Seite Shell und Co neue Rekordz Milliarden Gewinne einfahren? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Das kann man doch keinem Bürger erklären warum er so viel an der Tankstelle bezahlen muss.


Also zur Zeit ist er doch so niedrig wie lange nicht mehr. Gerade eben 1,689Euro für Super bzw. 1,629 Euro für E10. Klar eigentlich wären das 1,989Euro bzw. 1,929Euro, aber dank der 30 Cent Subvention kann man da zur Zeit nicht wirklich meckern.


Eckism schrieb:


> Letztens gabs in der Kantine Chili con Carne mit ganz klein Vegan dahinter...habs natürlich überlesen und es hat beschissen geschmeckt.


Naja da sieht man eher wie inkompetent die Küche ist.
Chili con Carne ohne Fleisch ist schon ein Widerspruch in sich. Wie schon ein Vorposter geschrieben hat, ohne Fleisch heißt es Chili sin Carne (und das nicht nur wortwörtlich, sondern so lautet der offizielle Name des Gerichts).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, ich nahm deine Beispielrechnung auf, in der du mir vorwirfst 280.000 € ausgegeben zu haben und "dummer Weise" deswegen auch noch auf Urlaube verzichtet habe, während du im gleichen Zeitraum viel weniger Geld ausgegeben hast, dafür in Urlaub gefahren bist und die ganzen Häuslebauerfamilien per se als etwas minderbemittelt darstellst.



WTF???
Das einzige, was ich mit "dummer Weise" bezeichnet habe, waren die Kosten für akustisch unproblematischen Bau von Offshore-Anlagen, aber der Teil der Diskussion endete damit ja auch.

Was ihr gemacht habt, was eurer Sicht definitiv richtig und ich kann nur gratulieren. Wie ich mehrfach dargestellt habe, war das definitiv nicht "minderbemittelt", sondern das genaue Gegenteil: Besserbemittelt. Euch nur möglich, weil ihr weitaus mehr finanziellen Spielraum als Ottonormalbürger hattet.



> Da ich das Eigenheim auch als eine Art Kapitalanlage bzw. Rentenunterstützung betrachte, liegt es auf der Hand zu fragen, was du substituierend im Hinblick auf die Rente (die wohl weder bei Dir wie bei mir zum Erhalt des jetzigen Lebensstandards reichen wird) bisher getan hast.



Die Frage ist berechtigt, aber wie ich bereits auf deine explizite Frage geantwort habe: Ich hätte selbst die 30000 € nicht gehabt, wie kommst du da auf die Idee, ich hätte gegebenfalls noch zusätzliche Anlagen in Fonds, etc.? Das von dir genannte Kapital ist, wie dargelegt, bereits am oberen Ende dessen, was ein Deutscher mit Medianeinkommen stemmen könnte, wenn er alles liquidiert, was sich nur irgendwie in Bewegung setzen lässt.



> Nun ja, da ich hier immer noch schreibe, habe ich mich stets für den Kaffee entschieden.



 Guter Kaffee rettet Leben!

Aber er baut halt für sich genommen keine Häuser.



> Noch Mal, mir geht es nicht darum, dass sich jeder ein eignes EFH leisten soll.



Dass es dir in deinem *zweiten* Vorschlag nicht mehr um die ursprünglich angesprochene Energiepolitik und um dein diesbezügliches Vorbild mehr geht, ist angekommen. 

Wenn wir stattdessen nur noch über Altersvorsorge reden, verschiebt sich natürlich die Perspektive und günstigere Immobilien kommen in Frage. Allerdings ist "günstig" auch hier relativ und wenn du damit tatsächlich Sozialwohnungen ersetzen willst, dann verschiebt sich der finanzielle Rahmen noch weitaus stärker. Sozialwohnungen sind bislang nicht für den Median der Gesellschaft, sondern für die unteren 10%. Und auch nicht für Rentner nach einem langen Erwerbsleben während dem man möglicherweise Kapital aufbauen hat können (oder eben auch nicht, die Sparquote der unteren 20% liegt praktisch bei 0), sondern in erster Linie für junge Familien. Ein "stattdessen" Plan muss also schon Mitte-Ende 20 aufgehen. Diese Leute haben bislang schon Probleme, eine Waschmaschine auf Pump finanziert zu bekommen - wieviel Geld willst du denen zuschießen, damit es für die Anzahlung auf eine Eigentumswohnung und einen Finanzierungsplan reicht, der mit einem Wechsel auf prekärer Beschäftigung und HartzIV gestemmt werden kann?

Ne, bei aller berechtigten Kritik am "wie" des sozialen Wohnungsbaus: Das "ob" steht nicht zur Debatte.



> Kein perfektes Modell, aber immerhin ein Anfang.



Für die Familien, die hier aus der unteren in die zumindest mittlere Mittelschicht gehievt werden, ist das definitiv genial. Aber Gesamtgesellschaftlich...
Gemeindeeinnamen finanzieren (mal mehr, oft minder effizient) Gemeinschaftliche Ausgaben. Die in der Kaltmiete enthaltenen Nebenkosten bekommt die Gemeinde zwar weiterhin, aber schätzungsweise entgehen ihr bei dem Modell hier immer noch bis zu 6000 € pro Jahr und Wohnung und obendrein muss der Staat (und da ist es egal ob Bund oder Gemeinde) am Anfang sechsstellige Summen reinbuttern. Mit diesem Geld könnte man durchaus sehr viel mehr Leuten sehr viel mehr gutes tun als so ein limitiertes Angebot für einige wenige.

Von daher sehe ich hier kein Vorbild für soziale Politik. Es ist zwar auch nicht unsozialste, aber letztlich ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, wie auf Kosten aller etwas "soziales" gemacht wird, zu dem die sozial schwächsten überhaupt keinen Zugang haben, weil halt auch 855 € Kaltmiete mit integrierter Finanzierung über deren Möglichkeiten liegen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. August 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Also bezahlt der Bürger mehr damit die großen Konzerne noch mehr Gewinne erzielen?


Marktwirtschaft, ich sehe das nicht als Problem an, dass Konzerne mit den Produkten Gewinn machen wollen.
Selbst schuld, wenn man sich von so wenigen abhängig macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen scheinen entweder nicht "weitreichend" genug zu sein, oder manch Hersteller kennt diese noch nicht



Die Vorschriften gehen definitiv nicht weit genug. Einige Hersteller, wie in deinem Beispiel, werben halt groß mit "vegan". Aber bei anderen ist das nur ein kleiner Zusatz neben vielen und in meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden schon mehrfach versehentlich "vegan" Produkte gekauft - und dann entsorgt, weil das Geschmackserlebnis nicht passte. Oft ist der Fehler selbst beim Auspacken und Öffnen, wo man länger auf die Packung schaut, nicht aufgefallen, sondern eben erst beim Geschmack.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es allgemein verboten werden, irgendwas als "Wurst" zu bezeichnen, was nicht mehrheitlich auf Fleisch basiert und etwas als "Steak", "Schnitzel" oder allgemein "Fleisch", was nicht 100% Fleisch ist (ausgenommen vorpanierte Schnitzel). Es ist absolut absurd, dass ein Kotelett nicht als "Steak" verkauft werden darf, aber ein Haufen Tofupampe schon. Zusätzlich könnte man schlicht getrennte Regale einführen, so wie es sie seit Ewigkeiten für lactose- und seit längerem für glutenfreie Produkte gibt, denn die Zielgruppen ja quasi 0 Überlappung. (Ich glaube, bei Rewe habe ich das auch schon mal umgesetzt gesehen.)

Oder man nimmt halt einfach mal für *neue* Produkte *neue* Wörter, wenn man nicht das Ziel hat, Leute zu verarschen. Es würde ja auch jeder von Betrug sprechen, wenn jemand ein Fleischbrötchen als "Veggie-Burger" vermarktet, um Leute "als Kunden anzulocken", die gerne "Veggie..."-Produkte kaufen.




Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Wer kann mir hier mal erklären warum der Kraftstoff Preis so hoch ist und auf der anderen Seite Shell und Co neue Rekordz Milliarden Gewinne einfahren? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Das kann man doch keinem Bürger erklären warum er so viel an der Tankstelle bezahlen muss.



Aber gerne erkläre ich das dir:
Der Kraftstoffpreis ist so hoch, weil Shell und Co Rekordgewinne einfahren.
Bitte sehr.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Korrekt müsste es "Chilli sin carne" heißen.



Chilli sin carne ist eine eigenständige, vegetarische Variation von Chilli con carne mit durchaus eigenem Geschmack und Konsistenz (auch wenn es bei der enormen Bandbreite an Rezepten natürlich geschmackliche Überlappungen gibt). Aber Eckism wurde mit der falschen Bezeichnung scheinbar ein Chilli mit Fleischersatz untergeschoben  .


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Marktwirtschaft, ich sehe das nicht als Problem an, dass Konzerne mit den Produkten Gewinn machen wollen.
> Selbst schuld, wenn man sich von so wenigen abhängig macht.


Monopolisierung ist aber nunmal der allgemeine Trend des Kapitalismus die dadurch lustigerweise immer weniger "marktwirtschaftlich" wird.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Monopolisierung ist aber nunmal der allgemeine Trend des Kapitalismus die dadurch lustigerweise immer weniger "marktwirtschaftlich" wird.


Monopolisierung? 
Wie man es sieht, wenn du auf reguläres Benzin und Diesel guckst ja, wenn man auf die Möglichkeiten guckt mit denen man sein Auto generell mit Energie versorgen kann gibt es kein Monopol.
Wenn man sich allerdings freiwillig und ohne Zwang für das System entscheidet hat man selbst schuld.
Es ist doch genau so wie bei, Druckern, wenn, man sich beschwert, dass die Herstellerpatronen so teuer sind
und man trotzdem den Drucker von diesem Hersteller gekauft hat anstatt bei einem anderen zu kaufen der keine Probleme mit Fremdpatronen macht.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Marktwirtschaft, ich sehe das nicht als Problem an, dass Konzerne mit den Produkten Gewinn machen wollen.
> Selbst schuld, wenn man sich von so wenigen abhängig macht.


Welchen Einfluss hat der Kunde bitte dadrauf, ob Mineralölkonzerne sich gegenseitig so lange aufkaufen bis nach 120 Jahren am Ende nur noch eine Hand voll davon über sind, die ihre Marktpräsenz dann weitestgehend beliebig nutzen können?

Ist nicht so das wir hier davon reden ob man seine Packung Eier nicht lieber beim kleinen Privatladen erwirbt, der die Eier vom regionalen Landwirt bezieht, oder im Aldi kauft.

Ob der Kunde noch bei einer der wenigen freien Tankstelle tankt, oder an der vom Pächter einer Shell-Tankstelle, läuft am Ende auf das selbe hinaus, weil der Besitzer der freien Tankstelle seinen Treibstoff genauso bei der gleichen Hand voll Mineralölkonzerne einkaufen muss, als wenn der Kunde bei der vom Shell / Total / Aral-Pächter tankt.

Hier also von selbst Schuld zu fasseln ist schlicht verkehrt, da wir hier nicht von einem auch regional direkt produzierbaren Produkt sprechen, für das der Kunde eben Alternativen im Einkauf hätte, würde er nicht zum Produkt eines der "Großen" greifen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welchen Einfluss hat der Kunde bitte dadrauf, ob Mineralölkonzerne sich gegenseitig so lange aufkaufen bis nach 120 Jahren am Ende nur noch eine Hand voll davon über sind, die ihre Marktpräsenz dann weitestgehend beliebig nutzen können?


Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden, der Kunde hatte jederzeit die Wahl seinen Individualverkehr nicht mit Mineralöl zu betreiben.

Heute mehr denn je.


----------



## Breaker_LK (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden, der Kunde hatte jederzeit die Wahl seinen Individualverkehr nicht mit Mineralöl zu betreiben.
> 
> Heute mehr denn je.


Du meinst E Autos? 
Nun ja, es wird nicht sich einfach mal ein E Auto kaufen können. 
Dazu die noch immer schwache Infrastruktur zum laden. Und der Strom wird auch immer teurer.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden, der Kunde hatte jederzeit die Wahl seinen Individualverkehr nicht mit Mineralöl zu betreiben.


Doch habe ich, soweit deine erste Ausführung es hergab, aber dein zweiter Post, mit dem du es weiter ausgeführt hast, kam erst nachdem ich den ersten schon am schreiben war.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Monopolisierung?
> Wie man es sieht, wenn du auf reguläres Benzin und Diesel guckst ja, wenn man auf die Möglichkeiten guckt mit denen man sein Auto generell mit Energie versorgen kann gibt es kein Monopol.



Für den Privatverbraucher nutzbare Alternativen, die auch für jeden am Arbeitsleben teilnehmenden Geldbeutel relativ erschwinglich sind, gibt es aber eben nicht seit ewig und drei Tagen, sieht man mal von Flüssiggas ab, wo es aber auch i.d.R. auf auch nicht kostentechnisch völlig unerhebliche nachträgliche Umrüstung hinausläuft und das Tankstellennetz auch nie überragend gewesen ist, zudem es aktuell auch nicht mehr all zu günstig ist.

Wer also preisleistungstechnisch auf ein privates Fortbewegungsmittel angewiesen ist, kam und kommt nunmal nur äußerst schwer an den seit Jahrzehnten etablierten Benzin / Diesel vorbei, außer er kann auf das Fahrrad und ÖPNV umsatteln.
Wer auch heute natürlich über einen entsprechend dicken Geldbeutel verfügt, kann natürlich alternativ freilich auch Elektromobilität, Gas, ect. nutzen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden, der Kunde hatte jederzeit die Wahl seinen Individualverkehr nicht mit Mineralöl zu betreiben.
> 
> Heute mehr denn je.



Die realistische Möglichkeit, sich gegen mineralölbetriebenen Individualverkehr zu entscheiden, ist aber auch erst seit einigen Jahren möglich. U.A. weil die Mineralöl-Monopolisten und Teile der Automobil-Monopolisten ihren z.T. erschreckenden Einfluss auf Markt und Politik geltend gemacht haben. Es geht mir aber nicht um die Entscheidungen von individuellen Endverbrauchern/-kunden, sondern um's Systemische.
Auch bei E-Mobilität wird es wieder die gleichen Tendenzen geben. Man konkurriert sich gegenseitig so lange zu Tode (häufig mit mindestens inoffizieller Unterstützung bestimmter Politiker/Parteien), bis wir wieder einen kleinen Haufen von Monopolisten (bzw. ein Oligopol) haben, die dann "too big to fail" sind und von denen sich die Politik völlig abhängig gemacht hat.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Du meinst E Autos?


Auch, aber nicht nur.
Gas ist eine Möglichkeit, auch Biogas das lokal erzeugt werden kann.


Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Und der Strom wird auch immer teurer.


Bei meinem Dad:
Von 270€ auf 70€ Energiekosten im Monat beim Umstieg von Verbrenner auf Elektro, keine eigene Ladesäule, noch kein Laden beim Arbeitgeber.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für den Privatverbraucher nutzbare Alternativen, die auch für jeden erschwinglich sind gibt es aber nicht seit ewig und drei Tagen,


Doch, kenne auch Privatverbraucher die mit altem Öl aus dem Imbiss fahren. Holzvergaser gibt es auch.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> bis wir wieder einen kleinen Haufen von Monopolisten (bzw. ein Oligopol) haben, die dann "too big to fail" sind und von denen sich die Politik völlig abhängig gemacht hat.


Quatsch, Strom kannst du sogar selber mit minimalen Aufwand erzeugen.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Quatsch, Strom kannst du sogar selber mit minimalen Aufwand erzeugen.


Kommt schon drauf an, ob nur PKW oder dann gleich ganzes Haus.
Nur PV-PKW mit mittelprächtiger Wallbox:
4.000-5.000 € im Schnitt, keine High-End-Lösung al la Speicher von Tesla oder ähnliche Scherze, ohne Montage

Hausstation mit PV für Haus und PKW, Basispaket Speicher und Netzeinspeisemöglichkeit:
De Bausatz ab ca. 15.000 € ohne Montage und ohne Genehmigungen.
Edit: Da fehlt die Wallbox noch: + 800-2.000 € je nach Gusto und Bedarf

Derzeitige Lieferzeiten up to 3/4 Jahr mal außer acht gelassen.


----------



## Breaker_LK (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch, aber nicht nur.
> Gas ist eine Möglichkeit, auch Biogas das lokal erzeugt werden kann.
> 
> Bei meinem Dad:
> ...


Deine Vorschläge sind allerdings alle mit hohen Kosten verbunden was sich nicht jeder einfach mal leisten kann. 

Und wie sich das mit dem Strom entwickelt muss man auch sehen. 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1554370232243916800

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge sind allerdings alle mit hohen Kosten verbunden was sich nicht jeder einfach mal leisten kann.


Tja, aber Öl kannst du dir auch nicht leisten 

Sorry, die Generation meiner Eltern und Großeltern hat nicht das geringste aus der Ölkrise in den 70ern gelernt, aber auch einfach gar nichts, man hat sich so dermaßen dumm verhalten, dass man es quasi verdient hart auf die Fresse zu fliegen.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry, die Generation meiner Eltern und Großeltern hat nicht das geringste aus der Ölkrise in den 70ern gelernt, aber auch einfach gar nichts, man hat sich so dermaßen dumm verhalten, dass man es quasi verdient hart auf die Fresse zu fliegen.


Ich bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher, ob damals irgend ein Normalsterblicher vollständig überrissen hat, wie es zur Ölkrise kam. Und hey, im nachhinein eine Preissteigerung von 5 $ auf 12 oder 15 $ / Barrel hört sich heutzutage als paradiesische Preisgestaltung an.
Die PKWs wurden windflutschiger, Papa bekam im Normaloauto einen 5 Gang und die Gastherme hielt den Siegeseinzug in die heimischen 4-Wände - alles Klar auf der Andrea Doria.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2022)

Egal wie es dazu kam, man hat keinen Plan B gemacht und man hat später nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass man vielleicht mal weniger verbrauchen sollte.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Egal wie es dazu kam, man hat keinen Plan B gemacht und man hat später nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass man vielleicht mal weniger verbrauchen sollte.


Hat, bis auf wenige Individualisten, sich mal vor 10 Jahren oder vor 5 Jahren jemand darüber Gedanken gemacht?
Das kommt doch erst jetzt mit dem Thema "Klimakrise" in die mediale Öffentlichkeit.
Und selbst heute versteht gefühlte 80% der republikanischen Einwohner das Tageswetter darunter...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Egal wie es dazu kam, man hat keinen Plan B gemacht und man hat später nicht im Traum daran gedacht, dass man vielleicht mal weniger verbrauchen sollte.



Zuerst einmal machst du in meinen Augen den Fehler und setzt die Möglichkeit an sich damals theoretisch und praktisch leicht über Zusammenhänge informieren zu können wie heute, wo es Internet gibt.
Sicherlich ist es natürlich auch damals nicht unmöglich gewesen, aber doch immer noch wesentlich umständlicher bis aufwendiger als heute, sich über solche Zusammenhänge informieren zu können, gerade in sozial auch weniger previligierten Haushalten.

Ansonsten, der Fehler liegt auch im (wirtschaftlichen) System und desen Vertretern begraben.
Es hat in der Wirtschaft besonders seit Beginn der Industrialisierung im Grunde niemanden geschert an das Morgen denken zu müssen, solange es nicht mehr Geld beschert hat (ein Auto das deutlich weniger Kraftstoff verbraucht ist halt ökonomischer, ein E-Auto das genauso viel in Anschaffung und Unterhalt auf die Laufzeit gerechnet kostet wie ein Verbrenner halt nicht und somit aus ökonomischer Sicht daher erstmal völlig uninteressant, weil Umweltzerstörung in Bezug auf ökonomische Kosten in der seit Jahrzehnten gelehrten Ökonomie auch keine adquate Berücksichtigung findet).

Was verdient wurde ist zu 80-90% direkt abgeschöpft worden und damit man auch darüber hinaus möglichst wenig für das Morgen tun muss ist man auf die inovative Idee gekommen ein paar Milliarden für politische Lobbyarbeit auszugegeben, weil immer noch günstiger als dem Anleger und Managment erzählen zu müssen das es nicht soviel Ausschüttung geben kann, weil man für das "nachhaltige Morgen" investieren muss. Den Rest hat dann die nach dem WW2 gelehrte wie auch inbrünstig propagierte Marktgläubigkeit dazu getan, die sich ab den 1980er Jahren nochmal durch die Neoliberalen verfestigt hat.

Jetzt kannst du sagen, ja, der Wähler hat aber die meiste Zeit davon gewählt wie er gewählt hat und wollte es daher so.
Mag bis zu einem gewissen Punkt so sein, entbindet aber doch am Ende den Volksvertreter auch trotzdem nicht von seinem geleisteten Eid (Schaden vom Deutschen Volk fern zu halten und abzuwenden und dazu gehören halt nicht nur potenzielle Kriege), welchen man bewusst Jahrzehnte lang lieber ignoriert hat, obwohl Wissenschaft und Naturschutz in der Politik immer wieder Alarm geschlagen haben.

Aber die haben halt nicht viel Geld und dann war da ja auch noch der Systemkampf gegen Ost, welchen es mit allen nur möglichen Mitteln zu gewinnen galt und die waren halt möglichst viele Lichter, Pomp und Konsum, zu Lasten der Zukunft.

Weil wer wollte sich damals auch schon hinstellen und sagen das der "Konsum" Ost zwar durch überalterte Anlagen und Mangelwirtschaft nicht umweltfreundlicher & technologisch ganz auf der Höhe sein kann, aber im grundsätzlichen Ansatz eigentlich mit langlebigeren Glühbringen, reparierbaren Kühlschränken, Mixern und Badezimmerföhn die bis zu 20-25 Jahre halten, durchaus im Endanwenderbereich nachhaltiger war und somit System West etwas "Jahrzehnte vorraus" hatte.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2022)

Deswegen hab ich die Klimakrise ausgeklammert, die Ölkrise hat man aber erlebt.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich die Klimakrise ausgeklammert, die Ölkrise hat man aber erlebt.


Es ist immer noch ein "Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette" aus heutiger tiefer informierter Sicht.
Nicht als Vorwurf bitte zu verstehen, ich stimme zu, rückblickend hätte man vieles anders machen können.

Jetzt schauen wir aber nach vorne.
Bin ja bekennender PV-Fan, aber...
Da kommt schon das nächste Thema auf uns zu.
Aller reden von alternativen Energien.
Ist aber alle denn allen klar, dass die PV Module zu 95% und die Bauteilkomponenten für eine Wärmepumpe zu über 80% aus Fernost und da überwiegend aus China kommen?

Bis auf stark gestörte Lieferketten und kleinen Kabbelleien zweier Atommächten steht also nix zwischen uns und der Ökostromzukunft.

Nachdem Kuka zu 100% den Chinesen gehörte, hieß es, aber jetzt Vorsicht mit dem gewinnbringenden Weiterverkloppen von Schlüsseltechnologien.
Ha, hatte man schon vor 20 Jahren mit der Solarindustie gemacht, aber das wäre da wieder die Fahrradkette...
Überhaupt, was nützt ein Roboter, wenn der Strom nicht da ist...

Jetzt wissen also alle spätestens seit 6 Monaten, das wir en masse Solarmodule (und Sonnenblumenöl, Gruß an  @chill_eule ) brauchen.

Wie wäre es mal, wenn wir neben Investitionen in schwimmende Gas-Terminals auch Geld in die Hand nehmen und die eigene Solarproduktion oder auch die Komponententeileproduktion für Wärmepumpen anschubsen?

Nebenbei bemerkt, wenn ich das richtig heute im BR24 gehört habe, benötigt D. die jährliche Weltproduktion x3 (!!!) an Wärmepumpen, um nur die privaten Haushalte komplett zu bedienen...öhäm...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt, wenn ich das richtig heute im BR24 gehört habe, benötigt D. die jährliche Weltproduktion x3 (!!!) an Wärmepumpen, um nur die privaten Haushalte komplett zu bedienen...öhäm...


Ach, der BR hat doch noch die Zeit gefunden, neben dem umfassenden Söder mimimimi über "Bayern-bashing und Anti-Bayernstimmung in der Bundesregierung", über etwas anderes zu berichten?  ^^

Ich würde übrigens sagen das Söder mit der "Anti-Bayern Stimmung" nicht mal völlig unrecht hat.

Allerdings gibt es die wohl ehr zunehmend in der Bevölkerung der BRD, als in der Regierung.
Ist aber auch kein Wunder, so asozial, egoistisch und inkompetent wie sich Bayern seit Jahrzehnten im Bund und Regierung durch die CSU aufführt, alleine wieder letztens seine Forderung, Norddeutschland solle doch bitte gefälligst für die bayrische Energiesicherheit mal fracken.

Söder sollte sich also wohl mal selbst an die Nase fassen, weil die ist so hausgemacht wie eine traditionelle bayrische Weißwurst.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Na ja, Söderboy ist ja nur das karrieregeile Fähnchen im Wind, dass überall, sei es von grün, braun bis lila alle Themen aufgreift und es als seine Idee proklamiert.
Themen ich will Strom aber kein Windrad oder ich will keinen Südlink oder nur die Bauern haben große Dächer für die PV sind ja primär auf Landesfürst Seehofer und seinen Einpeitscher Dobrindt zurückzuführen.
Letzterer wird ob seiner Unfähigkeit nur noch von Mautdebakelkönig Scheuer übertroffen und das will was heissen...

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst_Seehofer#Stromtrassen

_Erneuerbare Energien_​_Anfang Juni 2013 traf Seehofer auf Initiative des Innenstaatssekretärs Gerhard Eck (CSU) die Vertreter unterfränkischer Bürgerinitiativen gegen Windkraft. . Nach Medienberichten führten deren Befürchtungen einer „Verspargelung der Landschaft“ durch den Ausbau der Windenergie zu einer politischen Initiative Seehofers. Er erklärte: „Ich bin nicht bereit, als bayerischer Ministerpräsident in die Geschichte einzugehen, der für die Landschaftszerstörung unserer schönen Heimat verantwortlich war.“[84][85]_
_Stromtrassen_​_Seehofer lehnte den geplanten Bau von zwei Stromtrassen in Bayern ab, obwohl er im Vorfeld diesen Projekten seine Zustimmung gegeben hatte. Die beiden Stromtrassen sollen Windstrom von der Nord- und Ostsee in den stark industrialisierten Süden Deutschlands bringen. Nach langen Verhandlungen konnte Seehofer zwar deren Bau nicht verhindern, jedoch durchsetzen, dass die Leitungen komplett unterirdisch verlegt werden.__[90]_

Edit: Und gefühlt im Jahre 2185 fertiggestellt sind...

Wenn wundert also das politische Bayern-bashing, wenn energiepolitisch in den letzten 30 Jahren alles falsch gemacht wurde, was man nur falsch machen kann.

Die Abhängigkeit von einem österreichischen Gasspeicher, der der Gazprom gehört und Fremdfracking zu Lasten eines anderen Bundeslandes sind dann nur noch Sahnehäubchen.

Letzteres ist interessant, neben Gorleben als Zwischenlager würde sich Bayern mit Tiefensalzstöcken unter den Alpen, das berühmt berüchtigte jodfreie Alpensalz, am Besten für ein Atomares Endlager eignen.
Atomkraft will man ja haben in Bayern, entsorgen sollen es die Nordlichter.
Man könnte diesbezüglich ja mal in Verantwortung gehen und die Solidarität an Tag legen, die man von allen anderen immer einfordert...
Wenn der ganze Atommüll mal in den Alpen verstaut ist, könnte man ja bittend wieder die Fracking Karte herausziehen, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist aber alle denn allen klar, dass die PV Module zu 95% und die Bauteilkomponenten für eine Wärmepumpe zu über 80% aus Fernost und da überwiegend aus China kommen?


Der Unterschied ist, dass man die PV Zellen mit minimalen Wirkungsgradverlust über Jahrzehnte nutzen kann und den Liter Öl hast du auf max 20km für immer in die Atmosphäre geschickt.
Außerdem können wir das im Prinzip auch selbst fertigen, Öl selbst fördern wird komplizierter.


compisucher schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt, wenn ich das richtig heute im BR24 gehört habe, benötigt D. die jährliche Weltproduktion x3 (!!!) an Wärmepumpen, um nur die privaten Haushalte komplett zu bedienen...öhäm...


Bezweifle ich, wenn man über alle Wärmepumpen hinweg geht. Denk dran, dass quasi jedes Auto eine hat und jede Klimaanlage eine ist.
Wahrscheinlich ist man eingeengt von den Luftwärmepumpen ausgegangen die deine Fußbodenheizung betreiben.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass man die PV Zellen mit minimalen Wirkungsgradverlust über Jahrzehnte nutzen kann und den Liter Öl hast du auf max 20km für immer in die Atmosphäre geschickt.
> Außerdem können wir das im Prinzip auch selbst fertigen, Öl selbst fördern wird komplizierter.


Äh, letzteres habe ich doch geschrieben, oder?
Dann aber Dalli, derzeit haben wir in D. ne Produktion von unter 10.000 m² /Jahr.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich, wenn man über alle Wärmepumpen hinweg geht. Denk dran, dass quasi jedes Auto eine hat und jede Klimaanlage eine ist.
> Wahrscheinlich ist man eingeengt von den Luftwärmepumpen ausgegangen die deine Fußbodenheizung betreiben.


Genau genommen sind es umgekehrte Kühlschrankaggregate.
Und wie viele Kühlschrankaggregate werden in Europa hergestellt?
Genau, "0"
Und woher kommen die dann alle?
China, Südkorea, Taiwan und Japan, recht genau in der Reihenfolge der Stückzahl.

Edit:
Es geht mir darum, dass es langfristig keine gute Idee ist, elementare Bauteile ausschließlich aus dem Ausland zu beziehen.
Also Äkscheninitiative now, oder willst du das Debakel mit Gas und Sonnenblumenöl in einem Jahr wieder mit PV und Wärmepumpen erleben?


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und wie viele Kühlschrankaggregate werden in Europa hergestellt


Gesprochen hattest du von der weltweiten Produktion


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gesprochen hattest du von der weltweiten Produktion


Nicht ich, der BR...


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Marktwirtschaft, ich sehe das nicht als Problem an, dass Konzerne mit den Produkten Gewinn machen wollen.


Schwingst du dich wieder zum Verteidiger der bürgerlich-kapitalistischen Ordnung auf?
Kapitalismus ist eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Privateigentum, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals und seiner Verwertungszwänge bestimmt werden. Die Herrschaft des Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter und dem hat sich alles andere unterzuordnen.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Monopolisierung ist aber nunmal der allgemeine Trend des Kapitalismus die dadurch lustigerweise immer weniger "marktwirtschaftlich" wird.


Auch bekannt als: Je ein Kapitalist schlägt viele andere tot.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nicht ich, der BR...


Was hat denn der Betriebsrat damit zu tun?


----------



## Tschetan (3. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von daher sehe ich hier kein Vorbild für soziale Politik. Es ist zwar auch nicht unsozialste, aber letztlich ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, wie auf Kosten aller etwas "soziales" gemacht wird, zu dem die sozial schwächsten überhaupt keinen Zugang haben, weil halt auch 855 € Kaltmiete mit integrierter Finanzierung über deren Möglichkeiten liegen.



Ich bin für Kappungen.
Wo ich wohne, werden DDR Reihenhäuser von 1972, modernisiert mit rund 50k DM, "günstig" für 800 Euro kalt vermietet.
 Die sind schon ewig bezahlt und machen fleißig weiter Rendite. Miete wird immer " Marktüblich" angepasst.
Das nimmt Kaufkraft, finanziellen Spielraum und macht über den Lohn die Arbeit teuer und weniger wettbewerbsfähig.

Warum nicht deckeln? Läßt sich doch alles festlegen und berechnen und jeder soll seine vernünftige Rendite haben, aber so wie es jetzt ist, wird Leuten mit viel Geld, die in Häuser investieren, relativ Leistungslos die Kohle hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2022)

Eine faire Kappung zu finden ist so aufwendig, da kann der Staat den Job auch gleich ganz übernehmen und die Sache mit der Rendite weglassen. Wohnungen sind, wie weiter oben geschrieben, einfach was, wo Märkte nur in sehr engen Rahmen funktionieren können, weil weder Bedarf noch Angebot flexibel sind.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die realistische Möglichkeit, sich gegen mineralölbetriebenen Individualverkehr zu entscheiden, ist aber auch erst seit einigen Jahren möglich. U.A. weil die Mineralöl-Monopolisten und Teile der Automobil-Monopolisten ihren z.T. erschreckenden Einfluss auf Markt und Politik geltend gemacht haben.



Wenn man seine Mobilität nicht reduzieren will, ist diese Entscheidung teilweise bis heute nur in sehr hohen Preisklassen möglich. Und das wir nenneswert mehr große Strom- als Ölanbieter haben, wäre mir ebenso neu wie dass sich erstere weniger monopolistisch verhalten. Ganz im Gegenteil. Und bei Batterieautos kommt noch die Ladeinfrastruktur hinzu, bei der man quasi die 2-3 größten Anbieter ALLE braucht, anstatt die Wahl zu haben, wenn man die Mobilität nicht erneut einschränken will.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde übrigens sagen das Söder mit der "Anti-Bayern Stimmung" nicht mal völlig unrecht hat.



Er damit nicht nur nicht unrecht, er ist daran außerdem auch nicht unschuldig  .

Ich sag mal: Gebt den Bayern doch einfach "2-x"-Strom und obendrauf noch ihren Atommüll zurück. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist Söder (oder war es noch Seehofer?) auch gerne persönlich bei zumindest Orban, wenn nicht sogar Putin vorbeigetingelt, also sollte auch das Gas kein Problem sein. Grenze zu und gut ist, sollen die doch ihr eigenes Ding machen. Deutschland muss dann nur rechtzeitig einen Raketenschirm gegen die Bavaria 1 aufstellen.

Aber von dem Geld, dass nicht mehr aus Bundesmitteln in Richtung CSU-Genossen abgezweigt wird, sollte der locker drin sein  .


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Betriebsrat damit zu tun?


Ahhhh, Kontext von weiter oben sehen, BayrischerRundfunk


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber von dem Geld, dass nicht mehr aus Bundesmitteln in Richtung CSU-Genossen abgezweigt wird, sollte der locker drin sein  .


Kleine Korrektur, bei der CSU redet man nicht von "Genossen", das ist die Batzi-Connection.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2022)

Kaspersky: War die Warnung des BSI politisch motiviert?
					

Das BSI hatte vor der Software des russischen Herstellers Kaspersky gewarnt. Eine neue Recherche legt nahe: Die Warnung war politisch motiviert.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Nightslaver (5. August 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kaspersky: War die Warnung des BSI politisch motiviert?
> 
> 
> Das BSI hatte vor der Software des russischen Herstellers Kaspersky gewarnt. Eine neue Recherche legt nahe: Die Warnung war politisch motiviert.
> ...


Überrascht diese Meldung jetzt noch wirklich jemanden?
Man konnte doch damals schon, mehr oder weniger, um drei Ecken riechen, dass die Intention für diese Warnung in erster Linie politische Motivation besaß?

Ich hab rund 20 Jahre Kaspersky auf allen möglichen Systemen benutzt, privat, wie auch beruflich und dort war in all der Zeit in etwa genauso viel daran auffällig, bzw. eben nicht, wie bei Sicherheitssoftware made in USA, oder Germany, etc. auch. 

*edit* *Was anderes:*
"Sehr mysteriös", nicht...? 
Warum muss Protzebär Lindner und Porschechef Blume sich nach dem "Lindner-Gate", um die e-Fuel Absprachen im Koalitionsvertrag, plötzlich gegenseitig so zeitnah und intensiv über die Berichterstattung zum Thema auf dem laufenden halten und gegenseitig absprechen (laut Spiegel), wo doch "rein gar nichts", laut Statements der beiden, daran sein soll und alles "nur falsch verstandene Lausbubenäußerungen", von Blume, waren?

Komm schon Christian, nun stolper doch endlich mal final über deine verdammten gelben Füße!









						(S+) Kontakt per SMS und Telefon: Lindner stimmte sich nach kritischem TV-Bericht mit Porsche-Chef Blume ab
					

Nach einem Beitrag über mögliche Einflussnahme haben sich Finanzminister Lindner und Porsche-Chef Blume direkt ausgetauscht. Auch persönlich verbindet die beiden wohl mehr als bisher bekannt.




					www.spiegel.de
				




*edit2* Weil Spiegel mal wieder paywall, Verlinkung zur Zusammenfassung des Artikels bei web.de:









						"Spiegel": Lindner und Porsche-Chef telefonierten nach kritischer ZDF-Sendung
					

Zunächst hatte es geheißen, nur die Sprecher von Christian Lindner und Oliver Blume hätten sich ausgetauscht. Ein "Spiegel"-Bericht legt nun nahe, dass sich der Bundesfinanzminister und der Porsche-Chef persönlich intensiv auf dem Laufenden gehalten haben. Anlass war ein kritischer Beitrag des...




					web.de


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2022)

Man hätte einfach ehrlich sein können und sagen können, dass man den kleinen Luxusmarkt nicht abwürgen will weil dort der Preis der eFuels keine Rolle spielt...


----------



## Breaker_LK (5. August 2022)

Und es geht weiter. Weitere Erhöhungen nicht ausgeschlossen. 
Der Preisanstieg sei notwendig weil die Energie Beschaffung teurer geworden ist. 

Und wieso konnte auch EnBW deutlich mehr Umsatz und Gewinn erwirtschaften?
Die Preisanpassung scheint nicht notwendig zu sein, sondern man möchte wohl noch mehr Gewinne. 

Einige Länder haben den Strompreis gedeckelt. Sollte Deutschland vielleicht auch mal tun. 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1555570910295478276

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2022)

Besser die Gewinne abgreifen und an sozialschwache verteilen. Eine Deckelung wird eh nur wieder umgangen oder von Lobbyorganisationen in nutzlose Höhen getrieben. Lass die ruhig Geld kassieren, darin sind sie besser als der Staat darin, es zu verhindern. Aber der Staat ist gut darin, Leute kein Geld behalten zu lassen, sagt meine Steuererklärung  .


----------



## Nightslaver (5. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber der Staat ist gut darin, Leute kein Geld behalten zu lassen, sagt meine Steuererklärung  .


Du verdienst nur nicht gut genug, oder du hast den falschen Steuerberater, oder zu wenig Geld, weil du beim falschen Steuerberater bist.  
Der richtige Steuerberater kennt schon die "notwendigen Kniffe", wenn du genug verdienst, dass der Staat nicht mehr so gut dadrin ist, dir dein Geld abzunehmen
Manche sogar so gut, dass du Geld vom Staat wieder bekommst, welches du eigentlich nie ausgegeben hast.


----------



## Mahoy (7. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man hätte einfach ehrlich sein können und sagen können, dass man den kleinen Luxusmarkt nicht abwürgen will weil dort der Preis der eFuels keine Rolle spielt...


In einer Zeit, in der mehr (obendrein) importiertes Soja für Biosprit draufgeht als für Ernährung, wollte man sich vermutlich nicht die Blöße geben und Fragen beantworten müssen, wer denn - abgesehen von den direkten Erzeugerkosten und Verbraucherpreisen - noch so alles für den Greenwashing-Luxus einiger Weniger zahlt.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2022)

@Mahoy
eFuels sind aber kein Biosprit und Porsche baut ne eigene Anlage. Wenn die Leute 5€ den Liter zahlen wollen sollen sie doch.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Mahoy
> eFuels sind aber kein Biosprit und Porsche baut ne eigene Anlage. Wenn die Leute 5€ den Liter zahlen wollen sollen sie doch.


Vermutlich hat der Christian, mit seinem Porsche 911, dafür schon ein lebenslanges Tankabo mit 90% "Freundschaftsrbatt" vom Blume abgeschossen.
Also einen Kunden haben sie schonmal sicher.


----------



## Mahoy (7. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Mahoy
> eFuels sind aber kein Biosprit und Porsche baut ne eigene Anlage. Wenn die Leute 5€ den Liter zahlen wollen sollen sie doch.


Das ist nicht der springende Punkt. Auch Porsche plant die Beimengung der eFuels zu konventionellen Treibstoffen, analog zum Biosprit. Dass die Produktion in Südamerika stattfindet und das mengenmäßig spärliche Endprodukt auch noch hergeschafft werden muss, macht es nicht besser.

Was jedoch am meisten wurmt: Die für die Produktion aufgewandten Mittel und Kapazitäten wären einer sinnvolleren Sache wert. Man könnte beispielsweise daran arbeiten, den Teilschritt der Elektrolyse aus Windkraft zu optimieren, statt einen Kraftstoff unter Zugabe von CO2 zu synthetisieren, der bei Verbrennung der eFuels wieder in die Atmosphäre geblasen wird.

Kurz, im ganzen Prozess sind wieder vergesellschaftete Kosten drin, die eben nicht allein aus der Tasche der Zielgruppe beglichen werden. Im Prinzip bräuchte man minimal eine gesonderte Besteuerung von eFuels.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In einer Zeit, in der mehr (obendrein) importiertes Soja für Biosprit draufgeht als für Ernährung, wollte man sich vermutlich nicht die Blöße geben und Fragen beantworten müssen, wer denn - abgesehen von den direkten Erzeugerkosten und Verbraucherpreisen - noch so alles für den Greenwashing-Luxus einiger Weniger zahlt.



Biosprit aus Soja??


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2022)

Ob Scholz das Ende der Legislaturperiode erlebt? 









						„Das Schließfach ist Sprengstoff für den Bundeskanzler“
					

Über 200.000 Euro im Schließfach: Ermittlungen gegen einen SPD-Politiker im Skandal um die Warburg-Bank und deren Steuerbetrug werden für Olaf Scholz zur Bürde.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2022)

Mich würde freuen, wenn das mal einer Partei so richtig schadet.


----------



## Mahoy (7. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Biosprit aus Soja??


Biodiesel, um genau zu sein.

Insgesamt landen in Europa 32 Prozent des importierten Sojaöls und sogar 50 Prozent des Palmöls im Tank; weltweit 18 Prozent aller Pflanzenöle.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Insgesamt landen in Europa 32 Prozent des importierten Sojaöls und sogar 50 Prozent des Palmöls im Tank; weltweit 18 Prozent aller Pflanzenöle.


Unfassbar. Und dafür werden Regenwälder abgeholzt und Lebensräume von Tieren zerstört.
Ich bin auch gegen Palmöl in Lebensmitteln. Es gibt Alternativen.
Wenn das Glas Nutella dann eben 20 Cent mehr kostet ist doch auch kein Problem.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2022)

Es steht fast überall schon drauf ohne Palmöl.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es steht fast überall schon drauf ohne Palmöl.


Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Muß ich mal drauf achten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Muß ich mal drauf achten.


Kommt auf das Produkt an, es gibt welche, die das für Marketingzwecke nutzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Produkt an, es gibt welche, die das für Marketingzwecke nutzen.



Ja wenn zb. nie Palmöl drin war oder drin ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Biodiesel, um genau zu sein.
> 
> Insgesamt landen in Europa 32 Prozent des importierten Sojaöls und sogar 50 Prozent des Palmöls im Tank; weltweit 18 Prozent aller Pflanzenöle.



Ah, Soja*öl*. Ich hab mich gefragt, seitwann man aus Proteinhaltigem Möchtegernquark einen flüssigen Brennstoff macht  .




RyzA schrieb:


> Unfassbar. Und dafür werden Regenwälder abgeholzt und Lebensräume von Tieren zerstört.
> Ich bin auch gegen Palmöl in Lebensmitteln. Es gibt Alternativen.
> Wenn das Glas Nutella dann eben 20 Cent mehr kostet ist doch auch kein Problem.



Palmöl als solches ist nicht das Problem. Keine andere Ölfrucht ist derart anspruchslos und liefert so gute Erträge. Die gleichen Mengen mit Raps- oder Sonnenblumenöl hätte quantitativ schlimmere Auswirkungen auf die Natur (qualitativ ggf. nicht, weil Sonneblumen und Raps überwiegend dort angebaut werden, wo schon lange alle Natur vernichtet wurde, während neue Palmölplantagen da entstehen, wo es noch was zu erhalten gäbe.)
Aber eben die Mengen sind das Problem. Und die fließen nicht ins Nutella und auch nur bedingt ins Tiefkühlgericht, sondern eben in den Tank und vor allem in die Kosmetik.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja wenn zb. nie Palmöl drin war oder drin ist.



Genauso wie zuckerfreier Speck, fettfreie Bonbons, laktosefreier Hartkäse,...
Ich bin gespannt, wann ich den ersten "glutenfrei!"en Fisch kaufen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (8. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wie zuckerfreier Speck, fettfreie Bonbons, laktosefreier Hartkäse,...
> Ich bin gespannt, wann ich den ersten "glutenfrei!"en Fisch kaufen kann.


Bitte nicht vegane Spirituosen vergessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2022)

Dank dir weiß ich jetzt, dass es veganer-alkohol.de gibt. 
Und die verkaufen weder Eierlikörersatz, noch raupenfreien Mezcal, noch Kahula oder was anders für einen Beige Russian (so richtig weiß ist Hafermilch ja nicht).


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2022)

> Der frühere Bundeskanzler Gerhard Schröder hat mit seinem Engagement für russische Staatskonzerne nicht gegen die Parteiordnung der SPD verstoßen. Ein Verstoß könne Schröder nicht nachgewiesen werden, entschied die Schiedskommission des SPD-Unterbezirks Region Hannover in erster Instanz. Gegen die Entscheidung kann binnen zwei Wochen Berufung eingelegt werden.
> 
> Das erwägt bereits der SPD-Ortsverein Essen-Frohnhausen/Altendorf: »An der Haltung, dass Herr Schröder aus der SPD ausgeschlossen werden soll, hat sich für uns nichts geändert«, sagte der Ortsvereinsvorsitzende Ali Kaan Sevinc der Düsseldorfer »Rheinischen Post«. Man werde sich nun die Begründung für die Entscheidung der Schiedskommission genauer ansehen. »Da gibt es ein paar Punkte, die uns nicht zufriedenstellen.« Ob man in Berufung gehen werde, »das müssen wir jetzt prüfen«, so Sevinc. »Es deutet sich an.«
> 
> ...


Quelle: Schröder darf in der SPD bleiben

Die Begründung der Kommission war u.a. das die Freundschaft zu Putin Schröders Privatsache ist.
Ich finde auch das er der SPD und Deutschland massiv geschadet hat und immer noch schadet.


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2022)

Man hat schon bei Sarrazin gesehen dass ein Parteiausschluss nicht so einfach ist. Von der Grundidee auch nachvollziehbar. In einer Demokratischen Partei soll es ja verschiedene Meinungen geben die ausdiskutiert werden. Wenn da ständig der Unterlegene aus dem Ortsverband fliegt bleibt wenig Diskurs übrig.
Für den Rausschmiss müsste man afaik nachweisen dass Schröders Verhalten in großen Teilen der heutigen SPD angelastet wird. Genau das passiert doch aber tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für den Rausschmiss müsste man afaik nachweisen dass Schröders Verhalten in großen Teilen der heutigen SPD angelastet wird. Genau das passiert doch aber tatsächlich nicht.


Finde ich schon. Es wird so getan als wenn Nordstream 1 und 2 alleine der "Verdienst" von der SPD wäre, obwohl die Union da auch mit dran beteiligt war.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

Christian Lindner plant ein Entlastungspaket. Leider wohl aber hauptsächlich für Besserverdiener.
Dafür gibt es Kritik von den Grünen und aus der SPD:



> Das Vorhaben des Finanzministers ist in der Ampelkoalition jedoch umstritten. Von SPD und Grünen werden stattdessen gezielte Entlastungen für Einkommensschwache gefordert. Grünen-Co-Chef Omid Nouripour äußerte sich zurückhaltend zu den Steuerplänen Lindners. Nouripour sagte der Nachrichtenagentur dpa: "Für Herbst und Winter braucht es ein Maßnahmenpaket, das insbesondere Menschen mit wenig Geld, mit kleinen und mittleren Einkommen entlastet - gerade, wenn der Staat nicht unbegrenzt entlasten kann."
> 
> Selbstverständlich könne der Finanzminister Vorschläge machen, so Nouripour. "Wir werden am Ende in der Koalition gemeinsam darüber beraten, welche Maßnahmen sinnvolle und gezielte Entlastungen sind."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Lindners Steuerpläne: Kanzler äußert "grundsätzliches Wohlwollen"

Nur Olaf Scholz hält sich mit Kritik zurück. Vielleicht weil er Angst hat das die Koalition zerbricht und er dann nicht mehr weiter regieren kann. Er ist als Bundeskanzler bisher sehr enttäuschend.

Diese ZDF-Doku war gestern auch interessant:

Weniger Work, mehr Life - Geht das?

Über Personalmangel in bestimmten Branchen, Reformideen usw.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Christian Lindner plant ein Entlastungspaket. *Leider wohl aber hauptsächlich für Besserverdiener*.
> Dafür gibt es Kritik von den Grünen und aus der SPD:
> 
> 
> ...



Da er lediglich die kalte Progression abmildert, also kurz gesagt auf die Mehreinnahmen verzichtet, ist es nun mal festgeschrieben, dass die die viele Steuern zahlen, auch mehr profitieren.
Ich finde den Ansatz erstmal vollkommen richtig.

Was die Grünen und die SPD natürlich nicht erwähnen, sind die Pakete welche mit FDP-Zustimmung durchgewunken werden. Nämlich die Erhöhung von Wohngeld und die "Hartz 4" Umwandlung zum Bürgergeld inkl. dessen Erhöhung.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was die Grünen und die SPD natürlich nicht erwähnen, sind die Pakete welche mit FDP-Zustimmung durchgewunken werden. Nämlich die Erhöhung von Wohngeld und die "Hartz 4" Umwandlung zum Bürgergeld inkl. dessen Erhöhung.


 Das ist das Mindeste was man von der FDP erwarten kann. Sonst hat die Ampel Koalition keine Zukunft.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Ansatz erstmal vollkommen richtig.


Meiner Meinung nach kann man mit sowas aber auch bis nach der Krise warten.

Als ich Kind war, waren wir in einer komplizierten finanziellen Situation. 
Jetzt bin ich finanziell gut aufgestellt und jetzt werde ich als jemand der gut Geld hat 
mit noch mehr Geld zugeschissen. Was soll das?


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2022)

Wieso wirst Du mit Geld "zugeschissen"? Dir schenkt ja keiner was aus dem Nichts. Du zahlst lediglich weniger Steuern, auf das Geld, das Du vorher erarbeitet hast. Es steht Dir ja frei, mit dem Betrag etwas wohltätiges zu tun und ärmere Menschen zu unterstützen. Daran hindert Dich keiner.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann man mit sowas aber auch bis nach der Krise warten.
> 
> Als ich Kind war, waren wir in einer komplizierten finanziellen Situation.
> Jetzt bin ich finanziell gut aufgestellt und jetzt werde ich als jemand der gut Geld hat
> mit noch mehr Geld zugeschissen. Was soll das?


Kann man so sehen.
Aber wie viele Jahre sollen noch ins Land gehen?
Und es ist ja nicht so, dass NUR die Spitzenverdiener (ab ca. dem 1,5-fachen des Durchschnittseinkommens ist man SV) profitieren. 
Auch bleibt die Reichensteuer unangetastet, d.h. da gibt es keine Entlastung......was für FDP-Verhältnisse schon fast seltsam anmutet.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> *Was die Grünen und die SPD natürlich nicht erwähnen, sind die Pakete welche mit FDP-Zustimmung durchgewunken werden*. Nämlich die Erhöhung von Wohngeld und die "Hartz 4" Umwandlung zum Bürgergeld inkl. dessen Erhöhung.



Nachdem Lindner und seine gelben Spießgesellen solange daran rumgeknausert haben werden, bis die Erhöhung am Ende so ausfallen wird, das sie nicht mal im Ansatz die explodierten Kosten auffangen wird, die Leistungsempfänger alleine die letzten 2 1/2 Jahre, mit "Erhöhungen im unteren einstelligen Eurobereich tragen mussten, was ja selbst die angepeilte Erhöhung des Mindestlohns auf 12 Euro schon nicht mehr schafft.

Aber das erwähnen "Andere" hier ja lieber nicht...  



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und es ist ja nicht so, dass NUR die Spitzenverdiener (ab ca. dem 1,5-fachen des Durchschnittseinkommens ist man SV) profitieren.


Was etwa 5000 Euro Brutto entspricht, ab dem man dann Spitzensteuersatz zahlt.
Wieviel Menschen in Deutschland verdienen 5000 Euro Brutto und aufwärts?
Oh, richtig, (nur) rund 4,5 Millionen Menschen (nach Angaben des Bundesfinanzministeriums aus 2021), der 48 Mio. Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland, also etwa 9,3% aller Arbeitnehmer.

Und dem größeren Teil dieser 9,3% sollte wohl sowohl die Kalte Progression, als auch der Spitzensteuersatz, grundsätzlich ehr noch ziemlich egal sein, da sie auch damit noch "far away" von sind, auch nur auf den Lebensstandard eines Durchschnittsverdieners abzurutschen (3000 Euro Brutto) und erst recht den Euro dreimal umdrehen zu müssen, wie etwa 18 Mio. Arbeitnehmer, welche etwa um die 1400 bis 2200 Euro Brutto verdienen.

Und genau für letzteren Teil, immerhin etwa 37,5% der Arbeitnehmer (Minijober, etc. ausgeklammer), würde selbst eine durchschnittliche Entlastung von ca. 193 Euro kaum mehr als der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein bedeuten.

Wer  dann also zwischen 3000 bis 5000 Euro Brutto verdient und somit ja nach Lindners eigener Vorstellung Ziel ist, für den ist die Entlastung i.d.R. auch schon nicht existenziell notwenidg, als ehr ein winzig kleines Plus in Richtung mehr nicht existenziell Notwendiges leisten können, was vor allen durch die Infaltion jetzt wegfallen musste.

Exsistenzielle Unterstützung, für die die sie im Moment wirklich bräuchten und benötigen würden (die unteren rund 40% der Arbeitnehmer, zzgl. Rentner & andere Leistungsbezieher), leistet Lindner damit aber weiterhin nicht mal im Ansatz!



aloha84 schrieb:


> Auch bleibt die Reichensteuer unangetastet, d.h. da gibt es keine Entlastung......was für FDP-Verhältnisse schon fast seltsam anmutet.


Man hat ja noch ein paar Jahre Regierungszeit, für weitere Wahlgeschenke ans Klientel und üblicherweise neigt die FDP ja inzwischen auch ehr dazu, dass für den "durchschnittlichen deutschen Wähler" halbwegs unauffällig irgendwo mit durchzumogeln...
So auffällige Geschenke wie früher die Hotelsteuer kommen halt dann doch für das Image beim Wähler nicht so gut an.


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2022)

@Nightslaver 

Welchen bezahlbaren und direkt von der Regierung steuerbaren Lösungsansatz schlägst du vor?


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber das erwähnen "Andere" hier ja lieber nicht...


Also ich hatte das hier schon mehrfach im Thread erwähnt.


----------



## Tschetan (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> 
> Welchen bezahlbaren und direkt von der Regierung steuerbaren Lösungsansatz schlägst du vor?



Bezahlbar wird doch bei uns nichts sein?
Schaue mal wie die Gewinne steigen.

"VW legt einen beeindruckenden Start ins Jahr 2022 hin: Die Wolfsburger haben Ihren Gewinn im ersten Quartal fast verdoppelt. Nach Steuern stieg das VW-Ergebnis für den Zeitraum von Januar bis März von 3,4 auf 6,7 Milliarden Euro."









						VW mit Rekordgewinn: Chipmangel, Ukrainekrieg - aber Gewinn verdoppelt
					

VW hat trotz widriger Bedingungen seinen Gewinn verdoppelt. Die Gründe dafür sind klar. Für die Zukunft warnt VW allerdigs vor "beispiellosen Herausforderungen".




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de
				




Das in einer Krise.
Wir haben eind Rentenindustrie, wo Leute mit Geld und Vermögen, immer mehr anhäufen, auch mit Hilfe der Steuerberater und Politiker.
Es ist alles eine Frage der Verteilung.

Was kostet eine Wohnung real an Miete,  nachdem sie bezahlt wurde? Wie lange zahlt man Modernisierungzuschläge?
Was geht von der MwSt, die den größten Teil der Steuern ausmacht, in die Taschen der Vermögenden und Unternehmen?
Übrigens muß man die auch von Hartz4, Rente abziehen und dann sieht sie noch viel mickriger aus.

Ich habe für Wohnungsunternehmen gearbeitet und erlebt wie die immer mehr neue Wohnungsblöcke aufgekauft haben.  Modernisieren, Förderung abgreifen, neu vermieten und keine Gewinne machen.
Grunderwerbsteuer?  Nur für den privaten Erwerber. Die Großen lachen ...









						Dank Share-Deals sparen Investoren die Grunderwerbsteuer
					

Leider nur für Unternehmen verfügbar: Share-Deals eröffnen einen Weg, um die Grunderwerbsteuer zu sparen. Wir zeigen, wie das funktioniert



					www.kreditrechner.com
				




Tja, wir sind ein verdammt armes Land!


----------



## seahawk (11. August 2022)

Ein anderer Schritt, wäre wenn Gewerkschaften bei Lohnerhöhungen keinen prozentualen Erhöhungen mehr erkämpfen sondern Fixbeträge. 

Statt 3% eben 150 Euro. Das sind dann 10% für den mit 1500 Brutto, und 1% für den mit 15.000. Das wäre fair, denn schon durch die prozentualen Lohnabschlüsse wächst die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

Das ist mal ein guter Vorschlag!


----------



## seahawk (11. August 2022)

Nur werden die Gewerkschaften da null Bock drauf haben, denn die Betriebsrät*innen in großen Unternehmen und im ÖD zählen dort auch zu den Besserverdienern. Dort gilt nämlich auch, dass Personen, die Vollzeit im PR sind, das gleiche Gehalt bekommen wie die erfolgreichsten, vergleichbaren Mitarbeiter*innen im Konzern.

Man erlebt es ja gerade im ÖD wie sehr der Betriebsrat sich für die Beförderung einer bestimmten Kollegin einsetzen kann, wenn diese aus dem gleichen Einstellungsjahrgang wie ein Mitglied des PR kommt.









						Was verdienen Betriebsräte? | Die Gerüchteküche brodelt
					

Kann man Betriebsrat werden, um viel Geld zu verdienen? Es sind vor allem manche Arbeitgeber und Betriebsratshasser, die dieses Gerücht gerne verbreiten. Und leider sind es auch wenige Ausnahmen aus großen Konzernen, die mit ihren Spitzengehältern Schlagzeilen machen – und in den Köpfen bleiben...




					www.betriebsrat.de


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein anderer Schritt, wäre wenn Gewerkschaften bei Lohnerhöhungen keinen prozentualen Erhöhungen mehr erkämpfen sondern Fixbeträge.
> 
> Statt 3% eben 150 Euro. Das sind dann 10% für den mit 1500 Brutto, und 1% für den mit 15.000. Das wäre fair, denn schon durch die prozentualen Lohnabschlüsse wächst die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter.


Wird bereits gemacht, leider halt nicht bei allen Gewerkschaften und meistens nur kombiniert. 
d.h. in den höheren Lohngruppen gibts z.b. 1,5% und in den niedrigen min. 100€.

Aber auch das löst das momentane Problem nicht. Es gibt einen großen teil Angestellte im Nierdriglohnsektor oder auch kleine Einzelunternehmer denen die Last jetzt zu groß wird.
Da gibts einfach nicht mehr Lohn rauszuholen, ohne dass das Geschäft krachen geht.

Also braucht es in der Situation Entlastung von Staat.
Nur eine Idee wie dort "fair" geholfen werden kann....kein Plan.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber auch das löst das momentane Problem nicht. Es gibt einen großen teil Angestellte im Nierdriglohnsektor oder auch kleine Einzelunternehmer denen die Last jetzt zu groß wird.
> Da gibts einfach nicht mehr Lohn rauszuholen, ohne dass das Geschäft krachen geht.


Wurde das nicht vor der Einführung des Mindestlohnes auch immer gesagt? Ich kenne noch keinen Handwerker oder Friseurgeschäft, welches deswegen Mitarbeiter entlassen musste, geschweige denn pleite gegangen ist.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Also braucht es in der Situation Entlastung von Staat.


Der Staat kann aber nicht für alles einspringen. Die Unternehmer haben auch Verantwortung.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein anderer Schritt, wäre wenn Gewerkschaften bei Lohnerhöhungen keinen prozentualen Erhöhungen mehr erkämpfen sondern Fixbeträge.
> 
> Statt 3% eben 150 Euro. Das sind dann 10% für den mit 1500 Brutto, und 1% für den mit 15.000. Das wäre fair, denn schon durch die prozentualen Lohnabschlüsse wächst die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter.


Gefühlt alle Tarifabschlüsse über die zuletzt berichtet wurden hatten zumindest ein Mischmodell. Z.B.
https://www.verdi.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/++co++043ba324-142d-11ed-8aae-001a4a160129


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wurde das nicht vor der Einführung des Mindestlohnes auch immer gesagt? Ich kenne noch keinen Handwerker oder Friseurgeschäft, welches deswegen Mitarbeiter entlassen musste, geschweige denn pleite gegangen ist.
> 
> Der Staat kann aber nicht für alles einspringen. Die Unternehmer haben auch Verantwortung.


Damit dreht man nur weiter an der Preispirale.
Ich habe persönlich nichts dagegen wenn die Friseurin statt 12, 24€ pro Stunde bekommt. Dann kostet der Herrenschnitt mit waschen halt nen Fuffi....zahle ich gerne.
Aber Andere können sich das dann nicht mehr leisten.

Nur Löhne hoch hilft nicht.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich habe persönlich nichts dagegen wenn die Friseurin statt 12, 24€ pro Stunde bekommt. Dann kostet der Herrenschnitt mit waschen halt nen Fuffi....zahle ich gerne.


Ich bezahle aktuell 18 Euro beim Friseur. Als die Coronamaßnahmen noch strenger waren hatte ich mit Haare waschen 26 Euro bezahlt.
50 Euro bezahlen Frauen wenn sie das komplette Programm machen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2022)

Vielleicht sind manche Geschäftsmodelle auch einfach nicht drin, also überhaupt nicht wenn man sie durch Menschen ausüben lässt, wenn man gerechte Bezahlung will.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind manche Geschäftsmodelle auch einfach nicht drin, also überhaupt nicht wenn man sie durch Menschen ausüben lässt, wenn man gerechte Bezahlung will.


Man kann aber nicht jeden Job durch Automatisierung ersetzen.

Es fehlen Handwerker in Deutschland und Pflegefachkräfte. Genauso Jobs in der IT-Branche.
Das kann man nur kompensieren wenn ausländische Fachkräfte reingeholt werden.


----------



## seahawk (11. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gefühlt alle Tarifabschlüsse über die zuletzt berichtet wurden hatten zumindest ein Mischmodell. Z.B.
> https://www.verdi.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/++co++043ba324-142d-11ed-8aae-001a4a160129


Nein: 









						Tarifeinigung bei der Condor Flugdienst GmbH erzielt
					

Die Tarifeinigung betrifft bundesweit rund 3.000 Beschäftigten in der Kabine und am Boden.




					www.verdi.de
				











						Tarifeinigung in der Geld- und Wertbranche: Gehälter steigen zweistellig – Reallohnsicherung gelungen
					

Eine Anhebung zwischen 7,5 Prozent und 11,7 Prozent...




					www.verdi.de
				




Ziel müsste es sein nur noch Fixbeträge zu erstreiten, so dass jeder die gleiche Erhöhung bekommt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es fehlen Handwerker in Deutschland und Pflegefachkräfte. Genauso Jobs in der IT-Branche.


Du hast den Post nicht verstanden.
Keiner dieser Jobs bewegt sich grundsätzlich auf sehr niedrigen Lohnniveau, es geht eher um Fahrer von GORILLAS (so nen Lieferdienst Google ist dein Freund)


----------



## aloha84 (11. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bezahle aktuell 18 Euro beim Friseur. Als die Coronamaßnahmen noch strenger waren hatte ich mit Haare waschen 26 Euro bezahlt.
> 50 Euro bezahlen Frauen wenn sie das komplette Programm machen.



Ot:
Wenn Frauen ein halbes Programm machen, also Schneiden, Waschen und Ansatz färben sind 70 bis 80 Euro günstig.

Thema:
Ich bleib dabei. Eine einfache Lösung für diese komplizierte Lage gibts nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 50 Euro bezahlen Frauen wenn sie das komplette Programm machen.


Tsss! Das ist noch gar nichts! Eine Dame aus dem erweiterten Kollegium bei mir, hatte mal sage und schreibe 500 Euro ausgegeben. Extensions & shit...


RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann aber nicht jeden Job durch Automatisierung ersetzen.


Erinnert mich an meinen letzten Besuch in der Heimat am Rhein. Köln ist ja mitunter berühmt für seine Kioske aka "Büdchen" an jeder Ecke und an langen Straßen bis zu 20 Stück und mehr.
Die werden jetzt wohl zunehmend schon automatisiert, was erstmal sehr strange ist. Die haben nun 24/7 offen, du gehst rein, alles hinter Panzerglas, gibst ne Nummer ein, bezahlst elektronisch und hast deine Ware - das ganze komplett ohne eine Menschenseele


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Thema:
> Ich bleib dabei. Eine einfache Lösung für diese komplizierte Lage gibts nicht.


Hat ja auch niemand behauptet. Nur wenn die Inflation steigt müssen die Einkommen angepasst werden. Sonst wächst die Armut.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Tsss! Das ist noch gar nichts! Eine Dame aus dem erweiterten Kollegium bei mir, hatte mal sage und schreibe 500 Euro ausgegeben. Extensions & shit...


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das nicht ganz auf dem Schirm. Meine Frau geht nie zum Friseur. Die schneidet und tönt sich selber die Haare. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an meinen letzten Besuch in der Heimat am Rhein. Köln ist ja mitunter berühmt für seine Kioske aka "Büdchen" an jeder Ecke und an langen Straßen bis zu 20 Stück und mehr.
> Die werden jetzt wohl zunehmend schon automatisiert, was erstmal sehr strange ist. Die haben nun 24/7 offen, du gehst rein, alles hinter Panzerglas, gibst ne Nummer ein, bezahlst elektronisch und hast deine Ware - das ganze komplett ohne eine Menschenseele



Ich hatte auch mal im Fernsehen ein voll automatisiertes Lebensmittelgeschäft gesehen.  War schon strange.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das nicht ganz auf dem Schirm. Meine Frau geht nie zum Friseur. Die schneidet und tönt sich selber die Haare.


Glückspilz! Kann mich dahingehend auch sehr glücklich schätzen. Wir scheinen aber wohl ne Ausnahme zu sein, wenn ich mir so reinziehe, was im Freundeskreis erzählt wird. Da werden so ca. 500-600 Euro jeden Monat von der Dame des Hauses ausgegeben und die Dudes wissen nicht mal so genau wofür😅


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da werden so ca. 500-600 Euro jeden Monat von der Dame des Hauses ausgegeben und die Dudes wissen nicht mal so genau wofür😅


Das würde ich ganz schnell rausbekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das würde ich ganz schnell rausbekommen.


That's the spirit!   
Bro fist🤜🤛


----------



## Tschetan (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei. Eine einfache Lösung für diese komplizierte Lage gibts nicht.



Irgendwie ändert sich die Beeinflussung nie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ustF8gzxKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei Umweltschutz ist es viel einfacher den Leuten zu erklären warum sie verzichten müssen.  Fleisch teurer, Benzin teurer und am Ende trifft es immer die " Kleinen".
Die gleiche Entschlossenheit beim Thema " soziale Gerechtigkeit" könnte etwas ändern, aber da muß sich das Bewusstsein ändern, wie bei der Umwelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da er lediglich die kalte Progression abmildert, also kurz gesagt auf die Mehreinnahmen verzichtet, ist es nun mal festgeschrieben, dass die die viele Steuern zahlen, auch mehr profitieren.
> Ich finde den Ansatz erstmal vollkommen richtig.
> 
> Was die Grünen und die SPD natürlich nicht erwähnen, sind die Pakete welche mit FDP-Zustimmung durchgewunken werden. Nämlich die Erhöhung von Wohngeld und die "Hartz 4" Umwandlung zum Bürgergeld inkl. dessen Erhöhung.



Noch ist das Bürgergeld nicht in trockenen Tüchern und nach bisherigen Planungen wird die ""Erhöhung"" nicht einmal die Inflation ausgleichen. Das ist keine kalte Progression, dass ist sogar kalte Regression. Ausgehend von einem problematisch niedrigen Ausgangsniveau.


Aber war natürlich klar, dass es einige Leute gut finden, wenn "es ist kein Geld da"-Lindner schon wieder Steuermilliarden an die verschenkt, die ohnehin schon mehr als andere haben.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie lange zahlt man Modernisierungzuschläge?



Modernisierungsumlage bezhalt man logischerweise solange, bis die Modernisierung bezahlt ist. Also solange, bis die Mieter dem Vermieter eine Wertsteigerung seines Eigentums geschenkt haben. (Und oft zusätzlich auch noch einen Teil der Unterhaltskosten erstattet, für sie eigentlich schon mit der normalen Miete aufkommen. Wer sich doppelt bezahlen lässt, hat mehr vom Leben...)




seahawk schrieb:


> Ein anderer Schritt, wäre wenn Gewerkschaften bei Lohnerhöhungen keinen prozentualen Erhöhungen mehr erkämpfen sondern Fixbeträge.
> 
> Statt 3% eben 150 Euro. Das sind dann 10% für den mit 1500 Brutto, und 1% für den mit 15.000. Das wäre fair, denn schon durch die prozentualen Lohnabschlüsse wächst die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter.



Für die Gehälter von Führungskräften gibt es in der Regel keine Tarife, die werden individuell ausgemacht. Dafür verhandeln die Gewerkschaften also schlichtweg gar nichts. Piloten und Ärzte sind die einzigen Besserverdiener mit gewerkschaftlichen Lohnverhandlungen, die mir gerade einfallen. Aber die haben ja auch ihre eigenen Gewerkschaften, denen der Pöbel komplett egal ist.

Was man aber mal einführen könnte: Dass die mittlere absolute von den Gewerkschaften ausgehandelten Lohnsteigerung für ALLE Arbeitnehmer gilt, solange kein andere Vereinbarung getroffen wurde. Das wäre mal ein saftiger Anreiz für Arbeitgeber, überhaupt nach Tarif zu bezahlen (um nur den ausgehandelten prozentualen Anstieg weitergeben zu müssen). Die Tarifabschlüsse sind in Deutschland nämlich eigentlich ganz gut, aber wegen flächendeckender Tarifflucht bringt das viel zu vielen rein gar nichts.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Damit dreht man nur weiter an der Preispirale.
> Ich habe persönlich nichts dagegen wenn die Friseurin statt 12, 24€ pro Stunde bekommt. Dann kostet der Herrenschnitt mit waschen halt nen Fuffi....zahle ich gerne.
> Aber Andere können sich das dann nicht mehr leisten.
> 
> Nur Löhne hoch hilft nicht.



Doch. Es mag nicht die eleganteste Art sein, aber zum einen profitieren Besserverdiener eben kaum von Lohnsteigerungen und Reiche überhaupt nicht, sodass man effektiv eine größere Anhebung unten und eine geringere am oberen Ende der Gesellschaft hat und direkt die Einkommenssschere schließt. Zum anderen wirken steigende Löhne auch nur eingeschränkt auf die Preise von Import- und automatisiert hergestellten Entitäten (einschließlich eines erheblichen Teils virtueller Güter, vor allem Finanzprodukten).

"10% mehr Lohn" für Arbeiter und Angestellte bedeutet also nicht "10% höhere Preise" sondern eher 5%. Das heißt Armen werden dadurch effektiv 5% Reicher und Reiche, die die Preise ja auch zahlen müssen, werden effektiv 5% ärmer. Verglichen mit einer Einkommensschere, die geschätzt 100000% auseinanderklafft, ist das nicht viel - aber es hilft.

Direkte Maßnahmen wie z.B. feier ÖPV, freie Kultur, freie Sporteinrichtungen und vor allem tatsächlich freie Bildung sollte man darüber hinaus aber nicht vergessen. Auch z.B. die von den Grünen propagierte (aber irgendwie nicht in Gesetzesvorlagen gegossene) Kombination aus höheren Energieabgaben und pro Kopf ausgeschüttetem Energiegeld hätte eine stärkere soziale Ausgleichsfunktion. (Und nebenbei noch eine sehr willkommene Lenkungswirkung.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das nicht ganz auf dem Schirm. Meine Frau geht nie zum Friseur. Die schneidet und tönt sich selber die Haare.



Meine war vor Corona 2-3 mal im Jahr dar (je ~20 €) und seitdem gar nicht mehr - wachsen lassen und überflüssige, körpernahe Kontakte vermeiden.
Lange Haare sind schön und wer waschen/spülen/etc. nicht alleine hinbekommt, den will ich schon aus rein olfaktorischen Gründen nicht in meiner Wohnung haben  .


----------



## seahawk (12. August 2022)

Also in der Metall- oder Autoindustrie oder auch im ÖD bekommen viele Führungskräfte Tarif. Natürlich nicht die obersten Bosse, aber darunter schon. Und ich persönlich finde E15 im ÖD schon als Besserverdiener.


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genauso Jobs in der IT-Branche.


Eher Leute, die sich bei irgendwelchen Gammelbuden wo absolute Choleriker Chefs sind, zu Niedriglöhnen ausbeuten lassen. Das sind dann gerne auch mit die Buden, deren Chefs bestens Vernetzt mit Politik und Interessenverbänden sind und dort so richtig auf die Tränendrüse drücken.
Man kann halt keine Fachkräfte mit tiefergehenden Kenntnissen in Windows Server, VMWare, Cisco, Sophos, Linux, Oracle Database, etc. pp erwarten, das ganze noch mit (Ruf-)Bereitschaft und ggf. Arbeit an Samstag, Sonntag und Feiertagen und denen dann für 40h aber nur was bei 2400€ bei 24 Tagen Urlaub bietet. So kann man sich auch seinen Fachkräftemangel zaubern.


----------



## compisucher (12. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und ich persönlich finde E15 im ÖD schon als Besserverdiener.


Äh...ja...
Behaupte mal frech, dass sich in der freien Wirtschaft nach entsprechender Berufszugehörigkeit auch hin und wieder der eine oder andere 6.000 - 7.000 € brutto wünschen würde.
Wenn man da noch Steuerlast im ÖD und Rentenregelung anguggt, könnte man neidisch werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn man da noch Steuerlast im ÖD und Rentenregelung anguggt, könnte man neidisch werden.


War das mit der Steuerlast ironisch gemeint?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (12. August 2022)

Jap man spart nur ggf an der Sozialversicherung.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1557823259139346432

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Manche in der Union machen wirklich einen auf GOP.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man kann halt keine Fachkräfte mit tiefergehenden Kenntnissen in Windows Server, VMWare, Cisco, Sophos, Linux, Oracle Database, etc. pp erwarten, das ganze noch mit (Ruf-)Bereitschaft und ggf. Arbeit an Samstag, Sonntag und Feiertagen und denen dann für 40h aber nur was bei 2400€ bei 24 Tagen Urlaub bietet. So kann man sich auch seinen Fachkräftemangel zaubern.


Klar. Die Fehler liegen im System.
Genauso wie im Gesundheitssystem.

Im Handwerk ist es so das immer mehr junge Menschen Abitur machen und studieren wollen.
Und ganz ehrlich: wenn die hören, dass man aufn Bau bis 67 knüppeln soll, damit man eine Rente bekommt schreckt das viele ab. Viele Malocher sind schon mit Anfang 60 kaputt.
Und dann fordern irgendwelche Sesselfurzer ein Renteneintrittsalter-Erhöhung auf 70 Jahre.
Menschen die noch nie in ihrem Leben körperlich gearbeitet haben.

Sorry, ich will damit auch nicht alle Büromenschen angreifen. Die machen ja auch ihre Arbeit.  Aber es gibt wirklich "Theoretiker" welche scheinbar keinen Bezug zum praktischen Alltag haben. Bzw. sich nicht in die Lebenswirklichkeit anderer Menschen oder Berufsgruppen reinversetzen können.  Sonst würden sie nicht solche Vorschläge machen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

> Palästinenserpräsident Abbas hat am Ende einer Pressekonferenz mit Kanzler Scholz israelisches Vorgehen gegen Palästinenser als Holocaust bezeichnet. Scholz blieb stumm, war aber sichtlich verärgert. Später äußerte er sich und fand klare Worte.



Quelle: Empörung über Abbas' Holocaust-Vergleich

Dafür wurde Scholz auch scharf kritisiert. Das er so lange gezögert hat.
Mit so etwas hätte man rechnen müssen.


----------



## Breaker_LK (18. August 2022)

Mehrwertsteuer von Gas wird von 19% auf 7% gesenkt 








						Bundesregierung will Mehrwertsteuer auf Gas senken
					

Die Bundesregierung will den Mehrwertsteuersatz auf Gas senken: Die Steuer werde befristet von 19 auf sieben Prozent fallen, sagte Kanzler Scholz. So würden Verbraucher insgesamt stärker entlastet als durch die Gasumlage belastet.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Mehrwertsteuer von Gas wird von 19% auf 7% gesenkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Schritt vor, zwei zurück. Erst knöpft man den Leuten mehr Geld ab und gibt es Konzernen, dann nimmt man Geld aus der Steurkasse und ersetzt den Leuten damit einen Teil von, dem, was sie abdrücken müssen. Und dann lässt man sich als Heilsbringer feiern, weil man *mal wieder* Steuereinnahmen an Konzerne verschenkt hat. 
Währenddessen verdienen sich die Ölkonzerne inkl. Gazprom weiterhin eine goldene Nase.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

> Das Bürgergeld soll das Hartz-IV-System ablösen. Das haben die Ampelparteien bereits im Koalitionsvertrag vereinbart. Arbeitsminister Hubertus Heil (SPD) arbeitet derzeit an den Details des Bürgergeldes. Ein erster Referentenentwurf seines Ministeriums liegt vor.
> 
> Die bisherigen Bezieher von Grundsicherung sollen ab Januar Bürgergeld erhalten. Laut Entwurf wird die Grenze für das Schonvermögen angehoben, Leistungskürzungen bei sogenannten Pflichtverletzungen sollen später als bislang möglich sein. Die Zuverdienstgrenzen werden erhöht.
> 
> Der Entwurf lässt aber eine der wichtigsten Fragen noch offen: Wie hoch soll das Bürgergeld ausfallen? SPD und Grüne drängen darauf, die Zahlungen im Vergleich zu den gegenwärtigen Hartz-IV-Sätzen deutlich anzuheben. Auch hier bremst die FDP mit Verweis auf die Schuldenbremse.


Quelle: Über welche Vorschläge die Politik diskutiert

Angeblich will Hubertus Heil eine Bürgergeld-Erhöhung von 50 Euro. Hatte ich woanders gehört.
Normalerweise wären 100 Euro angemessener. Aber da macht die FDP wohl nicht mit.
Insgesamt kann man zusammenfassen:


Regelsatzerhöhung (noch nicht bekannt)
Erhöhung des Schonvermögens
Erhöhung der Zuverdienstgrenze
Nicht so harte Sanktionen bei Regelverstößen

Das hört sich alles positiv an. Ob jemand der länger gearbeitet hat und dann ALG 1 bezieht, noch später ins Bürgergeld rutscht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Über welche Vorschläge die Politik diskutiert
> 
> Angeblich will Hubertus Heil eine Bürgergeld-Erhöhung von 50 Euro. Hatte ich woanders gehört.
> Normalerweise wären 100 Euro angemessener. Aber da macht die FDP wohl nicht mit.
> ...



Um mal zu korrigieren und zu ergänzen:

Regelsatzerhöhung (stellt sich die FDP quer und will am liebsten gar keine Erhöhung und Neuberechung des Satzes)
Erhöhung des Schonvermögens (ist die FDP nicht in Gänze abgeneigt)
Erhöhung der Zuverdienstgrenze (stimmt die FDP zu, weil sie den Armut fördernden Niedriglohnsektor toll findet)
Nicht so harte Sanktionen bei Regelverstößen (stellt sich die FDP quer)
Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, am Ende wird dabei wieder, dank FDP, ziemlich sicher irgend ein völlig fauler Kompromiss bei rumkommen.
In jeden Fall aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal das was der Heil gerne hätte und ja auch schon nur ein fauler Kompromiss ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, am Ende wird dabei wieder, dank FDP, ziemlich sicher irgend ein völlig fauler Kompromiss bei raumkommen.
> In jeden Fall aber sehr wahrscheinlich eben nicht mal das was der Heil gerne hätte.


Mal abwarten was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

Das dritte Entlastungspaket wurde beschlossen: Drittes Entlastungspaket - Einigung tief in der Nacht

Details werden später bekannt gegeben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. September 2022)

Und der Scholzomat hat jetzt den vierten Job angenommen! Olaf der Baumeister! "Wir arbeiten am großen Bauwerk, und die Architektur dieses Bauwerks hängt eben von allen Einzelteilen ab, die aber nur zusammen eine gute Konstruktion ergeben."  (Quelle: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...spaket-a-b61ea1fc-6283-48fb-892d-c1fe42b6fbfa) 

Also zusätzlich zu seinen anderen Berufen Bundeskanzler, Erinnerungskünstler und FC Liverpool Ultra.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

300 Euro für Rentner, 200 Euro für Studierende, Nachfolge für 9-Euro-Ticket

Jetzt werden die "Übergewinne" - "Zufallsgewinne" genannt.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 300 Euro für Rentner, 200 Euro für Studierende, Nachfolge für 9-Euro-Ticket
> 
> Jetzt werden die "Übergewinne" - "Zufallsgewinne" genannt.


Ich bin ja jetzt Rentner, kriege ich auch 300 Flocken?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. September 2022)

> Mit der geplanten Einführung des *Bürgergelds* Anfang kommenden Jahres wollen SPD, Grüne und FDP zudem die Regelsätze für Bedürftige auf rund 500 Euro erhöhen. Heute erhalten Alleinstehende in der Grundsicherung 449 Euro pro Monat.



Der Betrag ist der aktuellen Situation völlig sinnfrei.
Selbst wenn man nur einmal die Kostensteigerungen für Strom, Miete, Lebensmittel, vor dem Ukrainekrieg 3 Jahre zurück, betachten täte, wäre eine Erhöhung um gerade einmal 51 Euro, zum Jannuar 2023, schon kein Ausgleich mehr gewesen.

Jetzt mit der galopierenden Inflation, durch den Krieg in der Ukraine, sind die 51 Euro nur noch wie ein Tropfen Wasser in der Wüste.

51 Euro Erhöhung gleicht bei Leistungsempfängern nicht mal mehr in Ansetzen die explodierenden Preise aus, dass verschlingt alleine schon die Kostensteigerungen für Lebensmittel im letzten halben Jahr...


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2022)

Das hätten 150 Euro Minimum sein müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2022)

Ich spende die 200€ die man als Student bekommt (falls ich sie bekomme)


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja jetzt Rentner, kriege ich auch 300 Flocken?


Ja müßtest du kriegen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> 51 Euro Erhöhung gleicht bei Leistungsempfängern nicht mal mehr in Ansetzen die explodierenden Preise aus, dass verschlingt alleine schon die Kostensteigerungen für Lebensmittel im letzten halben Jahr...


Finde ich auch. Und hatte ich hier schon vor ein paar Monaten geschrieben.

Die Kindergelderhöhung ist auch lächerlich.


----------



## Mahoy (4. September 2022)

Mal schauen, wie viele Rentner jetzt auf ihre alten Tage noch mal ein Studium anfangen.  

(Ich weiß, das funktioniert so nicht, aber die Vorlage war einfach zu gut.)


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie viele Rentner jetzt auf ihre alten Tage noch mal ein Studium anfangen.


Wieso? Die bekommen doch 100 Euro mehr als Studenten.


----------



## chill_eule (4. September 2022)

Du hast den Witz nicht verstanden, oder? 



*Studierende* Rentner bekommen dann natürlich 500€!


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *Studierende* Rentner bekommen dann natürlich 500€!


Achso meinte er das. 

Aber Doppelbezüge wird es nicht geben.

Edit: Oder vielleicht doch? Haben dann Gerichte zu klären...


----------



## Breaker_LK (5. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Betrag ist der aktuellen Situation völlig sinnfrei.
> Selbst wenn man nur einmal die Kostensteigerungen für Strom, Miete, Lebensmittel, vor dem Ukrainekrieg 3 Jahre zurück, betachten täte, wäre eine Erhöhung um gerade einmal 51 Euro, zum Jannuar 2023, schon kein Ausgleich mehr gewesen.
> 
> Jetzt mit der galopierenden Inflation, durch den Krieg in der Ukraine, sind die 51 Euro nur noch wie ein Tropfen Wasser in der Wüste.
> ...


Aber die bekommen doch glaube auch Miete und Heizkosten zusätzlich gezahlt. 
Klar kann es auch so knapp werden zum Ende des Monats, nur darf der Satz auch nicht zu ausfallen denn sonst lohnt sich für einige nicht mehr überhaupt arbeiten zu gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. September 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Aber die bekommen doch glaube auch Miete und Heizkosten zusätzlich gezahlt.


Nur solange das Amt der Ansicht ist das diese Nachzahlungen auch "angemessen" seien.
Wir hatten schon vor dem Krieg in der Ukraine spürbar steigende Energiekosten und damit auch einhergehend steigende Zahlen von Fällen, wo das Amt die Übernahme in voller Höhe abgelehnt hat und das ist durch den Krieg in der Ukraine nicht besser geworden, da gibt es jetzt bereits Stimmen aus den Arbeitsagenturen, die äußern, dass man nicht alle "explodierenden" Kosten übernehmen könne und werde.

Es wird daher bei der nächsten Abrechnung sicherlich "lustig" werden, gegenüber dem Amt, die Nachzahlungen übernommen zu bekommen.

Daher es wird zwar immer pauschal gesagt, " bei ALG II Empfängern wird es doch sowieso übernommen", ja, aber auch ALG 2 Empfänger haben eben zunehmend die berechtigte Sorge, auch besonders durch die Geschehnisse diese Jahr, das es nicht der Fall sein könnte und sie dann selbst ebenso auf nachzuzahlenden Beträgen im hunderter Bereich sitzen bleiben könnten und angefeuert durch die Infaltion, somit noch mehr in eine Schuldenspirale rutschen könnten.



Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Klar kann es auch so knapp werden zum Ende des Monats, nur darf der Satz auch nicht zu ausfallen denn sonst lohnt sich für einige nicht mehr überhaupt arbeiten zu gehen.


Völlig falscher Gedankengang.
Wenn man meint ein ALG 2 Satz, der eine menschenwürdige Existenz ermöglichen soll und alleine schon, auch ohne Krieg in der Ukraine, entsprechend auch die jährliche Inflation auszugleichen hätte, was faktisch seit Einführung von Hartz IV in keinem Jahr gemacht wurde, sei nicht möglich, weil sich sonst Arbeit nicht mehr "lohne", dann ist nicht der ALG 2 Satz "viel zu hoch", sondern der für die entsprechenden Arbeiten gezahlte Lohn deutlich zu niedrig.


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2022)

Ich hab auch genug Leute kennengelernt die selbst gesagt haben, dass sie mit H4 locker klarkommen, das kann man nicht pauschalisieren.
Gut, Singles ohne Kinder, aber mit eigener Wohnung.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Völlig falscher Gedankengang.
> Wenn man meint ein ALG 2 Satz, der eine menschenwürdige Existenz ermöglichen soll und alleine schon, auch ohne Krieg in der Ukraine, entsprechend auch die jährliche Inflation auszugleichen hätte, was faktisch seit Einführung von Hartz IV in keinem Jahr gemacht wurde, sei nicht möglich, weil sich sonst Arbeit nicht mehr "lohne", dann ist nicht der ALG 2 Satz "viel zu hoch", sondern der für die entsprechenden Arbeiten gezahlte Lohn deutlich zu niedrig.


Das sind meistens diejenigen, welche auch gegen einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn sind. Am liebsten alles auf den Staat abwälzen.


----------



## Eckism (5. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur solange das Amt der Ansicht ist das diese Nachzahlungen auch "angemessen" seien.
> Wir hatten schon vor dem Krieg in der Ukraine spürbar steigende Energiekosten und damit auch einhergehend steigende Zahlen von Fällen, wo das Amt die Übernahme in voller Höhe abgelehnt hat und das ist durch den Krieg in der Ukraine nicht besser geworden, da gibt es jetzt bereits Stimmen aus den Arbeitsagenturen, die äußern, dass man nicht alle "explodierenden" Kosten übernehmen könne und werde.
> 
> Es wird daher bei der nächsten Abrechnung sicherlich "lustig" werden, gegenüber dem Amt, die Nachzahlungen übernommen zu bekommen.
> ...


Jeder muss halt sparen...die einen müssen arbeiten, die anderen sich nur dickere Socken anziehen und mal früher ins Bett gehen, um Strom zu sparen.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QdIQD--XyzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Robert Habeck war gestern Abend bei Maischberger. Und hat quasi eingestanden, dass bestimmte Branchen mit dem Entlastungspaket nicht vollständig abgedeckt werden. Und z.B. Bäckereibetriebe  pleite gehen wenn sich nichts ändert. Ab 19.40min.


----------



## Tschetan (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wie er beim Thema " Insolvenz gehen," rumgeeiert hat...Ich habe volles Vertrauen.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie er beim Thema " Insolvenz gehen," rumgeeiert hat...Ich habe volles Vertrauen.


Ja das hat er. Hat sich wohl nicht getraut das auszusprechen.

Aber unfair fand ich auch wieder den Wolfram Weimer in der Sendung. Hat die aktuelle Bundesregierung total schlecht geredet und Merkel wieder hoch in den Himmel gelobt. Als tolle Krisenmanagerin.
Ganz ehrlich: was die gehabt hat war Pipifax gegenüber was es aktuell für eine Krise gibt. Da hätte ich Merkel mal gerne gesehen.

Die anderen Journalisten haben dem Weimer auch zum Glück widersprochen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das hat er. Hat sich wohl nicht getraut das auszusprechen.



Oder konnte als Philosoph wenig damit anfangen?
In welcher Lebensrealität leben er und seine Freunde?
Verstehen Sie wirklich was abgeht?


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2022)

Nun die Lockdowns haben viele Unternehmen auch überstanden ohne was zu produzieren.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die Lockdowns haben viele Unternehmen auch überstanden ohne was zu produzieren.


Kommt halt drauf an was für einen finanziellen Puffer die einzelnen Betriebe haben.
Aber wenn die hohen Kosten immer weiterlaufen und kein Geld mehr reinkommt ist schnell Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die Lockdowns haben viele Unternehmen auch überstanden ohne was zu produzieren.


Stichwort hier wäre das Kurzarbeitergeld.
Ohne diese Hilfe hätte es schlecht ausgesehen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [Robert Habeck war gestern Abend bei Maischberger. Und hat quasi eingestanden, dass bestimmte Branchen mit dem Entlastungspaket nicht vollständig abgedeckt werden. Und z.B. Bäckereibetriebe  pleite gehen wenn sich nichts ändert. Ab 19.40min.


Ja, in Krisen gehen Untermehmen unter, die nicht krisenfest sind. Große Überraschung!

Gerade das Bäckerhandwerk wurde allerdings schon die letzten Jahrzehnte kaputt gemacht, indem Industriebäckereien begünstigt wurden. Diese haben kleine Mitbewerbervom Markt gefegt, weil sie dasselbe Produkt knapp über Selbstkostenpreis angeboten und ihren Gewinne über die Masse gemacht haben.

Massenproduktion ist allerdings auch sehr energieaufwändig, was kein Problem ist, so lange Energie billig ist - oder richtiger, so lange sie für Industrie und Gewerbe künstlich billig gehalten wird. Selbst als sie allmählich teurer wurde und weitere Erzeuger her mussten, waren Unternehmen von der Energieumlage befreit und das entstehende Defizit  durfte der Privatkunde mittragen.

Nun kommen auch auf Unternehmen nach und nach die _realen_ Kosten zu und das Wehklagen ist natürlich groß.
Und um nur einmal bei den Bäckerbetrieben zu bleiben: Die Falle ist selbstgebaut. Denn eine Verteuerung der biligen Brötchen, mit denen man die Konkurrenz ausgestochen hat, an die ungefilterten Produktionskosten sind dem Kunden nur schwer vermittelbar.

Ich darf das so offen sagen.
Würde Habeck das tun, gäbe das einen Shitstorm der Kategorie 5, denn die unbequeme Wahrheit auszusprechen ist ein Luxus, den Regierende nicht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stichwort hier wäre das Kurzarbeitergeld.
> Ohne diese Hilfe hätte es schlecht ausgesehen.


Und trotzdem ging es, daher hat Habeck Recht.


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ging es, daher hat Habeck Recht.


Was ich nicht grundsätzlich bestritten habe, ich habe lediglich die Methodik ergänzt, die in der covid-mist-zeit viele Unternehmen vor der Pleite gerettet hat.

Die Situation ist aber nun eine Differenzierte.
Hatte man bei covid das Thema, wer bezahlt die Arbeiter/Angestellte, die unproduktiv zu Hause im Lockdown sitzen müssen - also ein mehr oder weniger überschaubarer Zeitraum,
hat man nun die Situation, dass die Energieversorgung (wohl dauerhaft) teurer wird und in Bezug auf einen von mir angenommenen Zeitraum von vielleicht 5 Jahren auch teuer bleibt.

Heimische Industrie wir international teurer und somit weniger kaufattraktiv, im innländischen Handel wir der eine oder andere Verbraucher schlichtweg kein Geld mehr haben, um sich das Produkt auch leisten zu können (ebenso Belastung Energie + Inflation).

Die Konsequenz wird sein, dass insbesondere energieintensive Betriebe schlichtweg nicht mehr (Welt-) marktpreise darstellen können und über kurz oder lang Insolvenz anmelden müssen.
Es dürfte klar sein, dass es die z. B. heimische Glas- und Porzellanindustrie erbarmungslos wegbeamen wird.

Für diesen wirtschaftlichen Wandel kann die Bundesregierung gar keinen langfristigen Rettungsschirm ausspannen.

Die resultierende Folge wird aber sein, dass mehr Arbeitslose auf der Strasse stehen.

In dem Habeckschen Konzept fehlt mir im Moment die Zukunftsperspektive, die m. E. jetzt schon initiiert werden müsste.
Meinethalben Schlüsselindustrien raus aus dem Outsourcing und Schaffung von neuen inländischen Arbeitsplätzen (z. B. Medikamentenherstellung, Chipproduktion, PV-Produktion whatever, was sinnig und zukunftsträchtig ist)

Edit, Zitate Habecks aus "Maischberger":
_Der Bundeswirtschaftsminister erklärte: „Läden, die darauf angewiesen sind, dass die Menschen Geld ausgeben, Blumenläden, Bioläden, Bäckereien gehören dazu – dass die wirkliche Probleme haben, weil es eine Kaufzurückhaltung gibt. Und dann sind die nicht insolvent, automatisch, aber sie hören vielleicht auf, zu verkaufen.“
Die Moderatorin wirkte irritiert und fragte nach: „Wenn ich aufhöre zu verkaufen, verdiene ich kein Geld mehr. Dann muss ich die Insolvenz anmelden. Nach zwei Monaten, wenn ich es nicht getan habe, habe ich Insolvenz verschleppt.“_
_Maischberger: „Also ich habe es nicht verstanden.“_
_Laut Habeck würde ein Unternehmen „dann insolvent werden, wenn man mit der Arbeit immer größeres Minus macht.“ Maischberger entgegnete: „Aber wie wollen Sie denn kein großes Minus machen, wenn Sie Leute bezahlen, aber nichts mehr verkaufen? Also… Wie soll man… Also ich habe es nicht verstanden.“
Der Wirtschaftsminister ergänzte, „es kann sein, dass sich bestimmte Geschäfte nicht mehr rentieren und die dann eingestellt werden.“ Das sei keine klassische Insolvenz, so Habeck. Deshalb wolle er auch nicht von einer drohenden Insolvenzwelle sprechen._

Yo, Mei, diese Aussagen helfen halt all jenen nicht viel, die mit erhöhten Preisen kämpfen und Angst um den Arbeitsplatz haben.


----------



## Eckism (7. September 2022)

Habeck hätte ja auch einfach mal die Wahrheit sagen und etwas freundeausstrahlender sein können. Dieses rumgehampel und falsche gejammer ist echt schrecklich.

"Wir findens geil, das alles teurer wird, und Putin ist schuld...nicht wir" .


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> "Wir findens geil, das alles teurer wird, und Putin ist schuld...nicht wir" .


Geil findet das keiner von denen. Und die wären froh darüber wenn es diese Sch**ss Krise nicht gäbe.
Wir haben noch genug andere Probleme.


----------



## Lotto (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stichwort hier wäre das Kurzarbeitergeld.
> Ohne diese Hilfe hätte es schlecht ausgesehen.


Mhh, VW hat z.B. seinen Mitarbeitern das Kurzarbeitergeld auf 100% aufgestockt und es wurden denen am Ende des Jahres ein Rekordbonus gezahlt, weil Rekordgewinne erzielt wurden.
Und das ist kein Einzelfall bei Großunternehmen.
Ohne Kurzarbeitergeld hätten die zwar schlechter dagestanden, aber sicher weit entfernt von schlecht.


----------



## Eckism (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geil findet das keiner von denen. Und die wären froh darüber wenn es diese Sch**ss Krise nicht gäbe.
> Wir haben noch genug andere Probleme.


Die Grünen wollten doch den Konsum durch höhere Preise einschränken.
Und was haben wir nun? Alle Preise sind explodiert...aber nicht wegen den Grünen sondern wegen Putin.
Eigentlich ist das sogar der Optimalfall, es ist das und auch noch extrem viel schneller eingetreten was sie wollte und jemand anderes ist der Buhmann.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2022)

Dein Grünen-Bashing ist total haltlos und unangebracht.
Hätte man auf die Grünen viel eher gehört, dann hätten wir das Energie-Problem gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Grünen wollten doch den Konsum durch höhere Preise einschränken.


Sinnloses Konsum muss eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## Eckism (7. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dein Grünen-Bashing ist total haltlos und unangebracht.


Wieso Bashing? *Teilweise* bin ich einer Meinung mit den Grünen. Das ist kein Bashing, sondern einfach nur das, was sie wollten in schneller und unschuldiger. 

Ich wusste z.B. nicht, das Duschen erwähnenswert ist, wo ich schon immer nen poppligen Waschlappen dazu nehme und so ca. 5-6 Liter benötige...alles andere ist Verschwendung.
Im Winter heizen, um im Shirt rumzulaufen ist verschwendung...18°C reichen vollkommen. Ich hab z.B. schon seit Jahren die Heizung nicht mehr angehabt.
Reklame und teilweise auch Straßenbeleuchtung ist auch vollkommen unnötig.


RyzA schrieb:


> Hätte man auf die Grünen viel eher gehört, dann hätten wir das Energie-Problem gar nicht.


Das hab ich ja nie verneint...die CDU hats grundsätzlich verkackt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sinnloses Konsum muss eingeschränkt werden.


Welcher Konsum ist denn nicht sinnlos?^^
Der Mensch war Jäger und Sammler...selbst Fresserei kaufen kann man als Sinnlos sehen...Wasser gibts ausn Fluss, Wärme von der Sonne usw.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Welcher Konsum ist denn nicht sinnlos?^^


Wasser, Brot und ein paar Vitamine 

Nein guter Punkt, das ist gar nicht so einfach zu definieren.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Welcher Konsum ist denn nicht sinnlos?^^
> Der Mensch war Jäger und Sammler...selbst Fresserei kaufen kann man als Sinnlos sehen...Wasser gibts ausn Fluss, Wärme von der Sonne usw.


Alles, was über den lebenserhalt hinaus geht müsste verteuert werden.
Keine Mehrwertsteuern auf Lebensmittel, Energie, Wohnraum.
Hohe Mehrwertsteuer auf Dinge, die nicht lebenswichtig sind.


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alles, was über den lebenserhalt hinaus geht müsste verteuert werden.
> Keine Mehrwertsteuern auf Lebensmittel, Energie, Wohnraum.
> Hohe Mehrwertsteuer auf Dinge, die nicht lebenswichtig sind.


Steigt der eine Preis, steigt der andere Preis...oder denkst du, das z.B. der Bäcker Dir nen Brot günstig verkauft, nur um sich nix leisten zu können?!^^
Die Lebensmittel im Supermarkt wachsen dort auch nicht, sondern werden irgendwo hergestellt und dahin transportiert, was dann auch wieder höhere Kosten verursacht und auf den Preis aufgeschlagen wird...was ja auch logisch ist.


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Steigt der eine Preis, steigt der andere Preis...oder denkst du, das z.B. der Bäcker Dir nen Brot günstig verkauft, nur um sich nix leisten zu können?!^^


"Der Bäcker" beschäftigt inzwischen allerdings auch deutlich weniger Mitarbeiter, um eine viel größere Menge Brot zu backen. Und die Leute, die nicht beschäftigt sind, fehlt das Einkommen - womöglich sogar fürs Brot, sofern dieses nun teurer produziert und verkauft werden muss.

Sprich, wir brauchen grundsätzlich Alternativen, um den geringeren Bedarf menschlicher Arbeitskraft in der Wertschöpfung auszugleichen. Die jetzige (Energie-) Krise ist ja auch nur die Krise nach der letzten (Corona-) Krise, und jedes Mal werden mit Ach und Krach lediglich die Symptome kuriert.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, wir brauchen grundsätzlich Alternativen, um den geringeren Bedarf menschlicher Arbeitskraft in der Wertschöpfung auszugleichen. Die jetzige (Energie-) Krise ist ja auch nur die Krise nach der letzten (Corona-) Krise, und jedes Mal werden mit Ach und Krach lediglich die Symptome kuriert.


In den Pflegeberufen hat sich auch noch nichts getan.


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Der Bäcker" beschäftigt inzwischen allerdings auch deutlich weniger Mitarbeiter, um eine viel größere Menge Brot zu backen. Und die Leute, die nicht beschäftigt sind, fehlt das Einkommen - womöglich sogar fürs Brot, sofern dieses nun teurer produziert und verkauft werden muss.
> 
> Sprich, wir brauchen grundsätzlich Alternativen, um den geringeren Bedarf menschlicher Arbeitskraft in der Wertschöpfung auszugleichen. Die jetzige (Energie-) Krise ist ja auch nur die Krise nach der letzten (Corona-) Krise, und jedes Mal werden mit Ach und Krach lediglich die Symptome kuriert.


Geringeren Bedarf an menschlichen Arbeitskräften?^^
ÜBERALL werden Arbeitskräfte/Lehrlinge/Leute, die das Geschäft übernehmen usw. gesucht...und du scheibst von geringeren Bedarf?


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Geringeren Bedarf an menschlichen Arbeitskräften?^^
> ÜBERALL werden Arbeitskräfte/Lehrlinge/Leute, die das Geschäft übernehmen usw. gesucht...und du scheibst von geringeren Bedarf?


Das Problem, Personal zu finden, liegt nicht daran, dass es gegenüber früher einen höheren Personalbedarf gäbe, sonder eher an sinkenden Geburtenraten und einem Bildungssystem, welches nicht genug Schüler in die Bereiche führt, wo sie eigentlich gebraucht würden.

Und natürlich an den oftmals eher unattraktiven, nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Konditionen. Man bekommt, was man zu bezahlen bereit ist.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Die haben gesagt im Handwerk gibt es so wenig Nachwuchs weil die jungen Menschen keine Lust darauf haben und lieber studieren  oder was anderes machen.
In der Kranken - und Altenpflege das will auch kaum einer machen. Obwohl die gar nicht so schlecht bezahlt werden.
Deswegen wird man langfristig aus dem Ausland Arbeitskräfte holen müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2022)

Abgesehen, dass das absolut nichts für mich war hätte ich  nicht zu den Bedingungen arbeiten wollen.
Als man die Azubi Gehälter gesehen hat musste man ja weinen. Ich hab für 9h pro Woche bei Obi gejobbt (neben dem Fachabi) und genau so viel Geld bekommen wie nen Kumpel in seiner Ausbildung zum Schreiner.
Rat mal wer mehr geleistet hat, ich jedenfalls nicht.
Bei Aldi hat man zur selben Zeit mehr als das doppelte als Azubi bekommen, also auch alle die nicht studieren konnten/wollten konnten deutlich besser verdienen.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Im Einzelhandel haben die auch zu meiner Zeit mehr Geld in der Ausbildung bekommen als im Handwerk.
Danach als Geselle sieht es dann aber anders aus.


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und natürlich an den oftmals eher unattraktiven, nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Konditionen. Man bekommt, was man zu bezahlen bereit ist.


Da sind nicht nur schlecht bezahlte Berufe/Arbeitsstellen betroffen, die Leute sind einfach zu faul/bequem geworden..."Sozialhilfe regelt", hab ich schon von einigen ehmaligen Mitschülern gehört.



RyzA schrieb:


> In der Kranken - und Altenpflege das will auch kaum einer machen. Obwohl die gar nicht so schlecht bezahlt werden.
> Deswegen wird man langfristig aus dem Ausland Arbeitskräfte holen müssen.


Bei uns im Krankenhaus braucht man mittlerweile Übersetzer...aber die machen ihre Arbeit, kann man nix dagegen sagen.
Für Berufe in der Kranken-und Altenpflege musste aber auch für geboren sein, für mich wäre das auch nix, geb ich offen zu.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Abgesehen, dass das absolut nichts für mich war hätte ich  nicht zu den Bedingungen arbeiten wollen.
> Als man die Azubi Gehälter gesehen hat musste man ja weinen. Ich hab für 9h pro Woche bei Obi gejobbt (neben dem Fachabi) und genau so viel Geld bekommen wie nen Kumpel in seiner Ausbildung zum Schreiner.
> Rat mal wer mehr geleistet hat, ich jedenfalls nicht.
> Bei Aldi hat man zur selben Zeit mehr als das doppelte als Azubi bekommen, also auch alle die nicht studieren konnten/wollten konnten deutlich besser verdienen.


Ich hab auch nur ein paar Kröten in der Ausbildung bekommen, Lehrjahre sind nunmal keine Herrenjahre. Wer nach der Ausbildung ranklotzt, kann sich nen güldenes A-Loch verdienen, indem er den Btrieb übernimmt bzw. ne eigene Firma gründet.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Für Berufe in der Kranken-und Altenpflege musste aber auch für geboren sein, für mich wäre das auch nix, geb ich offen zu.


Das wäre auch nichts für mich. Hut ab vor allen die das für uns machen.


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da sind nicht nur schlecht bezahlte Berufe/Arbeitsstellen betroffen, die Leute sind einfach zu faul/bequem geworden..."Sozialhilfe regelt", hab ich schon von einigen ehmaligen Mitschülern gehört.


Da die Sozialhilfe bekanntlich nicht sehr hoch ist, kann man sich ungefähr ausmalen, wie die Gehälter gestaltet sein müssen, damit staatliche Almosen dagegen als echte Alternative erscheinen.


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da die Sozialhilfe bekanntlich nicht sehr hoch ist, kann man sich ungefähr ausmalen, wie die Gehälter gestaltet sein müssen, damit staatliche Almosen dagegen als echte Alternative erscheinen.


Wenn man sieht, was man von seinem erarbeiteten Geld für Miete, Versicherungen, Auto usw. alles ausgeben musst(und es wird ja nicht besser, sondern alles nur teurer), biste als Sozialhilfeempfänger fast besser dran, weil du für dein Einkommen im Grunde nichtmal aufstehen musst.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht, was man von seinem erarbeiteten Geld für Miete, Versicherungen, Auto usw. alles ausgeben musst(und es wird ja nicht besser, sondern alles nur teurer), biste als Sozialhilfeempfänger fast besser dran, weil du für dein Einkommen im Grunde nichtmal aufstehen musst.


Man bekommt zwar Wohnung und Nebenkosten bezahlt wenn man ALG II bekommt, aber zum leben bleibt auch nicht viel übrig. Da ist nichts mit Kultur oder Urlaub. Oder Essen gehen.

Deswegen ist das Argument: "ALG II wäre zu hoch" Blödsinn. Im Gegenteil jetzt wo die Inflation stark gestiegen ist, ist es sogar noch zu wenig. Und die 50 Euro Erhöhung im Januar + 18 Euro Kindergeld auch viel zu wenig.
Arbeitgeber stehen in der Pflicht angemessen zu bezahlen. 12 Euro Mindestlohn sind eigentlich auch viel zu wenig. Bei den ganzen gestiegenen Kosten.

Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist das Piloten jetzt auch streiken. Die bekommen bis zu 250K im Jahr. Das ist bei denen eher ein Luxusproblem.


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man bekommt zwar Wohnung und Nebenkosten bezahlt wenn man ALG II bekommt, aber zum leben bleibt auch nicht viel übrig. Da ist nichts mit Kultur oder Urlaub. Oder Essen gehen.


Die Mietpreise sind gestiegen, die Nebenkosten sind gestiegen und steigen, Lebensmittelpreise sind gestiegen, Spritkosten sind gestiegen...was soll da denn bei nem Arbeitnehmer noch übrigbleiben?^^



RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen ist das Argument: "ALG II wäre zu hoch" Blödsinn. Im Gegenteil jetzt wo die Inflation stark gestiegen ist, ist es sogar noch zu wenig. Und die 50 Euro Erhöhung im Januar + 18 Euro Kindergeld auch viel zu wenig.
> Arbeitgeber stehen in der Pflicht angemessen zu bezahlen. 12 Euro Mindestlohn sind eigentlich auch viel zu wenig. Bei den ganzen gestiegenen Kosten.



Zumindest ist Dir die Bude, die warme Heizung/Wasser und das Futter sicher...und bei mir in der Stadt anscheinend auch das Sonntagsbesäufnis mit Tankstellenbier.
Wir wundern uns jeden Sonntag, wie das funktioniert...ich kauf mir an der Tanke ja nur Diesel und Kippen, für den Rest bin ich zu arm/geizig.



RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist das Piloten jetzt auch streiken. Die bekommen bis zu 250K im Jahr. Das ist bei denen eher ein Luxusproblem.


Für uns sind das vielleicht Luxusprobleme, aber die Piloten sehen das sicherlich gaaaaanz anders. Außenstehende können da glaube ich nicht so mitreden.
Die sind viel Unterwegs, haben viel Verantwortung und Stress...dafür musste wahrscheinlich auch geboren sein, weil...nen normales, geregeltes Familienleben kannste Dir abschminken.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Mietpreise sind gestiegen, die Nebenkosten sind gestiegen und steigen, Lebensmittelpreise sind gestiegen, Spritkosten sind gestiegen...was soll da denn bei nem Arbeitnehmer noch übrigbleiben?^^


Deswegen müssen sie angemessen bezahlt werden. Aber jetzt kommen auch noch andere Probleme dazu.
Da muß der Staat jetzt schon mehr entlasten. Auch die Arbeitgeber. Sonst wird es sehr viele Aufstocker im neuen Jahr geben.


----------



## Lotto (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die haben gesagt im Handwerk gibt es so wenig Nachwuchs weil die jungen Menschen keine Lust darauf haben und lieber studieren  oder was anderes machen.
> In der Kranken - und Altenpflege das will auch kaum einer machen. Obwohl die gar nicht so schlecht bezahlt werden.
> Deswegen wird man langfristig aus dem Ausland Arbeitskräfte holen müssen.



Die Bezahlung ist halt nur das eine.
Es kommt halt auch auf den Arbeitsinhalt an. Die Aussicht mit 60 exakt dieselben Aufgaben zu machen wie mit 20 holt halt keinen mehr ab.


----------



## Eckism (8. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen müssen sie angemessen bezahlt werden. Aber jetzt kommen auch noch andere Probleme dazu.
> Da muß der Staat jetzt schon mehr entlasten. Auch die Arbeitgeber. Sonst wird es sehr viele Aufstocker im neuen Jahr geben.


Definiere "Angemessen"...dadurch steigen die Preise und dann ist das Geld wieder zu wenig...und jetzt ist momentan eh erstmal in vielen Betrieben Kurzarbeit angesagt.

Aber man kann das ja auch wieder unser Traumprinz Habeck machen...die Firmen machen einfach mal nen halbes Jahr pause und wir gwhen in den Winterschlaf...oder so. Das wäre für die Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer am günstigsten...brauchst nix zu futtern, brauchst keinen Strom und Wasser spart die geile Idee auch noch.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Aber man kann das ja auch wieder unser Traumprinz Habeck machen...die Firmen machen einfach mal nen halbes Jahr pause und wir gwhen in den Winterschlaf...oder so.


Joar das ist im Lockdown passiert und wir haben nicht zig geschlossene Restaurants und so.
Ich komme grad tatsächlich nicht drauf welches Restaurant in meiner Stadt geschlossen hat, außer
einem, aber da begann es mit der Gesundheit bergab zu gehen und der Vermieter wollte den Mietvertrag nur auf 5 Jahre verlängern, also lieber zu gemacht.


----------



## Eckism (9. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Joar das ist im Lockdown passiert und wir haben nicht zig geschlossene Restaurants und so.
> Ich komme grad tatsächlich nicht drauf welches Restaurant in meiner Stadt geschlossen hat, außer
> einem, aber da begann es mit der Gesundheit bergab zu gehen und der Vermieter wollte den Mietvertrag nur auf 5 Jahre verlängern, also lieber zu gemacht.


Ich hab kein geschlossenes Restaurant erlebt...weder in Thüringen, Niedersachsen noch in Schleswig Holstein, in Hamburg oder in Bayern oder in Baden Württemberg...man saß draußen oder hat es an der Haustür abgeholt, aber so richtig zu hatte keines, wo ich war.

Die frage ist ja außerden, was machste als Arbeitnehmer, wenn kein Geld reinkommt...wenn ein Haufen Leute plötzlich Arbeitslosengeld wollen hilft das der Staatskasse dann auch nicht unbedingt weiter.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Bezahlung ist halt nur das eine.
> Es kommt halt auch auf den Arbeitsinhalt an. Die Aussicht mit 60 exakt dieselben Aufgaben zu machen wie mit 20 holt halt keinen mehr ab.


Es kommen auf eine Pflegefachkraft 13 Patienten im Schnitt. Im Nachtdienst noch mehr. Darunter leidet die Qualität. Da muß es Entlastungen geben.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es kommen auf eine Pflegefachkraft 13 Patienten im Schnitt. Im Nachtdienst noch mehr. Darunter leidet die Qualität. Da muß es Entlastungen geben.


Bei Pflegerobotern muss man darauf achten, dass die das Kissen immer unter den Kopf legen und nicht aufs Gesicht drücken. 
Das Problem ist, dass diese Berufe nicht produktiv sind und damit nichts erwirtschaften und daher uninteressant sind. Das kannst du nur ändern, wenn du die Gesellschaft änderst.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass diese Berufe nicht produktiv sind und damit nichts erwirtschaften und daher uninteressant sind. Das kannst du nur ändern, wenn du die Gesellschaft änderst.


Sind eben Dienstleistungsberufe im gesundheitlichen und sozialen Bereich. Das die nicht so hoch geschätzt werden darüber gibt es auch Studien. Technische Berufe werden z.B. höher geschätzt.
Ausser Ärzte, die haben ein höheres Ansehen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist das Piloten jetzt auch streiken. Die bekommen bis zu 250K im Jahr. Das ist bei denen eher ein Luxusproblem.


Das finde ich als Außenstehender schwer einzuschätzen.
Die Pilotenausbildung ist wohl sehr teuer und wer sich nicht mit Leib und Seele an eine Arbeitgeber bindet, der die Kosten mitträgt, startet womöglich hochverschuldet in den Beruf. Auch die Mobilitätserfordernisse erzeugen Kosten und bringen viel Verzicht mit sich, der irgendwie kompensiert werden muss.
Und natürlich ist der Beruf generell mit starken Belastungen und hoher Verantwortung verbunden.

Sicherlich gibt es andere Berufe, in denn das ebenso der Fall ist und die _grundsätzlich_ schlechter vergütet sind, aber "Andere werden noch beschi**ener bezahlt!" kann ja kein Argument dafür sein, keine Verbesserung der Konditionen anzustreben.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist das Piloten jetzt auch streiken. Die bekommen bis zu 250K im Jahr. Das ist bei denen eher ein Luxusproblem.


Quelle: https://www.kununu.com/de/lufthansa/gehalt/pilot-3169
Du kannst *zwischen 34.000 € und 201.200 €* verdienen, wobei der Durchschnitt bei 110.200 € liegt. In der Branche bewegen sich die realistischen Gehälter zwischen 33.900 € und 184.300 €.

In Fakt, verdienen die allermeisten (deutlich) unter 100.000 €, wenn man alle Fluggesellschaften in Summe betrachtet.
LH ist schon ein guter Entlohner und die Tarifdiskussion drehte sich ja auch um die Ausgliederung vieler Piloten der LH in eine Billiggruppe mit deutlich geringeren Gehältern.
Was auch noch in Relation zu anderen Berufen sehr viel ist, aber die Zahl "bis zu 250k" suggeriert nur Superverdiener, was so nicht stimmt.
Dass Gehalt von Piloten wird generell etwas überbewertet.
Ein ehemaliger BW Kollege fliegt seit Jahrzehnten Langstrecken-Fracht für eine belgische Cargo-Firma.
Gehe davon aus, dass er aktuell unter 6.000 € brutto/Mon. nach Hause bringt.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

@Mahoy und @compisucher : Ja so gesehen habt ihr wohl Recht.
Die Pilotenausbildung müssen sie ja auch noch bezahlen.
Und nicht jeder bekommt einen Spitzenverdienst.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Mahoy und @compisucher : Ja so gesehen habt ihr wohl Recht.
> Die Pilotenausbildung müssen sie ja auch noch bezahlen.
> Und nicht jeder bekommt einen Spitzenverdienst.


Auch Piloten sind keine Top Verdiener mehr. Allerdings haben sie gute Konditionen wenns um Rente und so geht. Da will ja die Lufthansa ran und das kürzen. Dass die Piloten das nicht wollen, kann ich nachvollziehen.
Aber die Zeiten ändern sich.
Ein Bekannter musste sich mit Mitte 50 noch was Neues suchen, da seine Firma insolvent geht.
Statt 33 Tage hat er nur noch 25 Tage Urlaub im Jahr. 
Er verdient 400€ weniger im Monat. 
Er muss täglich 100km fahren, 90 mehr als früher.
Jeder muss Abstriche machen, Keine Ahnung, wer 250.000€ im Jahr verdient. 
Ich bin es jedenfalls nicht. 
Für so wenig würde ich nicht mal aufstehen.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Mahoy und @compisucher : Ja so gesehen habt ihr wohl Recht.
> Die Pilotenausbildung müssen sie ja auch noch bezahlen.
> Und nicht jeder bekommt einen Spitzenverdienst.


M. W. läuft die Ausbildung über eine Art Kreditsystem.
Jene, de übernommen werden, zahlen nur einen Teil ab.
Damals, als ich mich dafür interessierte, hätte nur die Umschulung von Militär auf Busfahrer bei der LH knappe 70.000 DM gekostet - hatte ich nicht.
Was es heute kostet? 
Ich taxiere den Gesamtaufwand mal auf über 100.000 €.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

> Die große Mehrheit der Menschen hierzulande sähe es gerne, wenn Reiche mehr von ihrem Vermögen abgeben müssten. Das zeigen die Ergebnisse einer repräsentativen Befragung für eine Studie der Bertelsmann Stiftung zum Gerechtigkeitsempfinden in Deutschland.
> 
> Danach stimmen drei von vier Erwachsenen (75,3 Prozent) der Aussage zu, der Staat solle «für eine Verringerung des Unterschieds zwischen Arm und Reich sorgen». Eine Vermögensteuer für «Reiche» fänden etwa genauso viele Menschen (76,5 Prozent) gut oder sogar sehr gut. Wer zu den «Reichen» zählt und ab welchem Betrag das Vermögen besteuert werden sollte, war in der Fragestellung allerdings nicht vorgegeben.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Große Mehrheit will Reiche zur Kasse bitten

Für eine Vermögenssteuer bin ich auch. Allerdings muß man sich einigen ab wann die zählen soll.


----------



## Lotto (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es kommen auf eine Pflegefachkraft 13 Patienten im Schnitt. Im Nachtdienst noch mehr. Darunter leidet die Qualität. Da muß es Entlastungen geben.


Ja das ist richtig. Aber ich habe nur geschrieben warum immer weniger Junge Menschen solche Jobs machen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Große Mehrheit will Reiche zur Kasse bitten
> 
> Für eine Vermögenssteuer bin ich auch. Allerdings muß man sich einigen ab wann die zählen soll.


Ich würde an die Erben rangehen und Einkommen durch Arbeit weniger hoch besteuern als Einkommen durch Kapital.
Aber bei der derzeitigen Konstellation im Bundestag nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Lotto (9. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch Piloten sind keine Top Verdiener mehr. Allerdings haben sie gute Konditionen wenns um Rente und so geht. Da will ja die Lufthansa ran und das kürzen. Dass die Piloten das nicht wollen, kann ich nachvollziehen.
> Aber die Zeiten ändern sich.
> Ein Bekannter musste sich mit Mitte 50 noch was Neues suchen, da seine Firma insolvent geht.
> Statt 33 Tage hat er nur noch 25 Tage Urlaub im Jahr.
> ...



Unser System ist halt sehr ungleich. Alles was man persönlich machen kann ist das Beste für sich auf legalen Wege darin herauszuholen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde an die Erben rangehen und Einkommen durch Arbeit weniger hoch besteuern als Einkommen durch Kapital.
> Aber bei der derzeitigen Konstellation im Bundestag nicht umsetzbar.


Die Erbschaftssteuer ist ja da. Und wird fröhlich mit Schenkungen unterwandert. Die müsste man wohl eher griffiger machen als an den Sätzen zu drehen.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Erbschaftssteuer ist ja da. Und wird fröhlich mit Schenkungen unterwandert. Die müsste man wohl eher griffiger machen als an den Sätzen zu drehen.


Auch Schenkungen kann man besteuern. Man muss halt machen aber solange die FDP oder die Union mit an der Regierung hängen, wird sich nichts ändern.
Sieht man ja aktuell an der Regierung. Ein allgemeines Tempolimit gibt es nicht und dessen Umsetzung kostet nicht mal was (und man braucht auch keine unzähligen Schilder).


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Große Mehrheit will Reiche zur Kasse bitten
> 
> Für eine Vermögenssteuer bin ich auch. Allerdings muß man sich einigen ab wann die zählen soll.


Die Frage ist halt, ab welchem Bruttojahreseinkommen würde so was gelten?

Die wenigen ca. 10% oberhalb von 100.000 € brutto sind gesamtfinanziell kein relevanter Hebel.

Der funktionierende Hebel der Umverteilung würde bei ca. 50.000 -60.000€/Brutto Jahreseinkommen eintreten und beträfe somit sehr, sehr Viele, die selber sagen, ja nehmt allen Reichen was weg...
Nur so als Gedankengang.

Oder z. B. gilt das dann auch für den Geringverdiener, der das alte Haus seiner Eltern erbt, dies aber in nunmehr in Bestlage ist und er die einmalige Chance hat, mal ne halbe Mio. auf dem Konto zu haben?

Was ich sagen möchte, empfundene Gerechtigkeit kann manchmal nach hinten losgehen...


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die wenigen ca. 10% oberhalb von 100.000 € brutto sind gesamtfinanziell kein relevanter Hebel.


Naja, haben die "oberen 10%" nicht ungefähr soviel Vermögen wie der Rest zusammen?
Ich denke schon das man da was abgreifen kann.


----------



## compisucher (10. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, haben die "oberen 10%" nicht ungefähr soviel Vermögen wie der Rest zusammen?
> Ich denke schon das man da was abgreifen kann.


Mag schon sein, aber im Vermögen sind oftmals Immobilien mit relativ hohem Wert oder auch Aktienpakete usw..
Immobilien sind erarbeitetes oder erspartes Kapital, das wäre für mich ein Nogo (Einteignungen).
Aktien sehe ich schon differenzierter, z. B. mögliche Lösung, je höher das Geamtinvest in Aktien ist, desto höher ist die Steuer auf die Aktien bei Gewinnmitnahmen.

Plakativ gesprochen: 
Was ist besser für den Staat oder die Gesellschaft?
Einmal "populistisch" über die Vermögenssteuer reinzuholen und aber dafür den Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen zu riskieren?

Oder aber mit einer "besseren" Steuerpolitik die gesellschaftliche Ungleichheit zu minimieren?
Das prinzipielle Modell in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft wäre hierzu, geringere Steuern für den Arbeitnehmer , Höhere Steuern für den Arbeitgeber.
Ich bin der Auffassung, dass gerade in den unteren und mittleren Einkommensgruppen in D. im Verhältnis viel zu viel Steuern bezahlt werden müssen.

Schweden wäre mein Wunschvorbild. Nur 5,3% zahlt der Arbeitnehmer, aber fast 24% das Unternehmen.
Aber Achtung: Die Konsequenz des schwedischen Modells bedeutet z. B. weit teure Waren als in Deutschland und ein Gesellschaftsmodell, bei dem der Einzelne viel mehr im Rahmen von freiwilliger, kostenloser Arbeit für die Gemeinde sich einbringen muss. Der durchschnittliche Schwede hat neben seinen 40 Arbeitsstunden im Schnitt 12 h sozialwertige Arbeit zu leisten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Immobilien sind erarbeitetes oder erspartes Kapital, das wäre für mich ein Nogo (Einteignungen).


Joar zumindest für die Immobilie die man selbst bewohnt bzw wenn es nur eine ist, ist es ein Nogo.
Aber wenn du 10 Stück erbst ist es ja ne andere Sache.😅

Aber man muss ja auch nicht sagen, dass die Summen auf einmal bezahlt werden müssen.
Grad wenn jemand zig Immobilien erbt und vermietet könnte man die Erbschaftssteuer über Jahre reinholen durch die Miete.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Plakativ gesprochen:
> Was ist besser für den Staat oder die Gesellschaft?
> Einmal "populistisch" über die Vermögenssteuer reinzuholen und aber dafür den Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen zu riskieren?


Dann muß man zwischen Firmen und Privatkapital unterscheiden.


compisucher schrieb:


> Oder aber mit einer "besseren" Steuerpolitik die gesellschaftliche Ungleichheit zu minimieren?
> Das prinzipielle Modell in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft wäre hierzu, geringere Steuern für den Arbeitnehmer , Höhere Steuern für den Arbeitgeber.
> Ich bin der Auffassung, dass gerade in den unteren und mittleren Einkommensgruppen in D. im Verhältnis viel zu viel Steuern bezahlt werden müssen.


Arbeitgeber höher besteuern? Die jammern doch schon seit Jahren das ihnen die Lohnnebenkosten zu hoch sind. Und drohen regelmäßig mit Entlassungen oder Abwanderungen ins Ausland.

Wobei sie das beim Mindestlohn auch gemacht haben und der hat eben nicht zu massenhaften Entlassungen geführt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Arbeitgeber höher besteuern? Die jammern doch schon seit Jahren das ihnen die Lohnnebenkosten zu hoch sind. Und drohen regelmäßig mit Entlassungen oder Abwanderungen ins Ausland.
> 
> [...]


Tja, das ist halt eine der negativen Seiten von Globalisierung und des Wirtschaftsprojekts EU.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin der Auffassung, dass gerade in den unteren und mittleren Einkommensgruppen in D. im Verhältnis viel zu viel Steuern bezahlt werden müssen.
> 
> Schweden wäre mein Wunschvorbild. Nur 5,3% zahlt der Arbeitnehmer, aber fast 24% das Unternehmen.


Nicht Steuer und Sozialabgaben verwechseln. Bei der Einkommenssteuer ist Schweden in deinem Bild nicht weit von Deutschland entfernt und zahlen tut die jeweils 100% der Arbeitnehmer.
Ich sehe auch nicht wirklich was die Aufteilung zwischen AN und AG am Ende and den Lohnkosten ändert. Der AG muss immer das Brutto aufbringen mit dem der AN sein gewünschtes Netto bekommt. Von wo man da formell das Geld abzieht ist mehr oder weniger egal.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der funktionierende Hebel der Umverteilung würde bei ca. 50.000 -60.000€/Brutto Jahreseinkommen eintreten und beträfe somit sehr, sehr Viele, die selber sagen, ja nehmt allen Reichen was weg...


Vielleicht sollte man da aber auch keine allzu harte / künstliche Interessengrenze ziehen.
Ich gehöre zu denen, die auf jeden Fall betroffen wären und sage: Ja, verdammt, nehmt es mir weg, ich geb's ja gerne!

Nun gut, vielleicht nicht "gerne" , aber ich sehe zumindest ein, dass Umverteilung unumgänglich ist, ich dabei nicht ausgenommen werden kann und es mir eigentlich nur deshalb ein wenig weh tut, weil mein Reptilienhirn noch was zu sagen hat und die Zähne gerne in der Beute lässt.
Kurz gesagt, ich gehe davon aus, dass es zwischen Besitzneid von unten und Besitzdünkel von oben ein weites Feld gibt, in dem man sich einigen kann.

Wenn schon nicht aus Einsicht oder Gerechtigkeitsempfinden, dann doch wenigsten aus der ganz und gar egoistischen Überlegung heraus, dass man den eigenen Wohlstand nicht mehr so schön genießen kann, wenn man ihn mit der Armbrust aus dem Prepper-Shop  verteidigen muss, statt mit ein bißchen weniger Wohlstand gemütlich im Sonnenstuhl zu sitzen und dem Gärtner bei der Arbeit zuzuschauen - mit einigermaßen gutem Gewissen, weil auch dieser sich in den Sonnestuhl legen kann, wenn er mit der Hecke fertig ist. Zwar vielleicht nicht auf dem eigenen Anwesen, aber zumindest auf dem Balkon einer Wohnung, die er sich leisten kann.


----------



## seahawk (10. September 2022)

Warum sollte man jemanden, der nicht einmal das Doppelte Durchschnittseinkommen noch mehr wegnehmen wollen um umzuverteilen?  

Es ist völlig egal wie viel jemand mit Erwerbsarbeit verdient, problematisch sind nur jene, die ihr Geld mit dem Besitz von Produktionsmitteln und Boden verdienen ohne selber etwas zu leisten.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal wie viel jemand mit Erwerbsarbeit verdient, problematisch sind nur jene, die ihr Geld mit dem Besitz von Produktionsmitteln und Boden verdienen ohne selber etwas zu leisten.


Ich finde auch das der Spitzensteuersatz angepasst werden müsste.


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2022)

Aber auch nur wenn man die Einkommensgrenze mit nach oben verschiebt und es bis zur heutigen Grenze von 58500 unverändert lässt. 

Ich finde es nicht schlecht wenn man dem Habeck Vorschlag folgt und ab 80.000 58% einkassiert. Gerne mit Reichenaufschägen ab 250.000 auf 65% und ab 1.000.000 auf 75%.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2022)

Die "Reichensteuer" ab 250k gibt es bereits. Im Endeffekt sagt dein Vorschlag also nur es soll noch einen Tarif zwischen 50k und 250k geben. Wobei dann 80k eine komische Schwelle ist weil das Loch darüber immernoch riesig bleibt.


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2022)

80.000-250.000 = 58%
250.000-1.000.000 = 65%
1.000.001- = 75%


----------



## Eckism (11. September 2022)

Solang in Deutschland nocht haufenweise Steuergelder verschwendet werden ist ne Reichensteuer doch gar nicht nötig.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Einmal "populistisch" über die Vermögenssteuer reinzuholen und aber dafür den Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen zu riskieren?



Das System muß umgebaut werden.
Es ist viel zu leicht und lukrativ, mit vorhandenem Geld, ohne Leistung,  noch mehr Geld zu generieren.
Mieten, Aktien,Spekulationen. 
Diese Gewinne werden von den Werktätigen erzeugt, aber sie kommen ihnen am wenigsten zu gute.

Wir erhöhen, trotz riesiger Produktionssteigerungen durch Wissenschaft und Technik das Rentenalter, mit der Begründung einer negativen Demografie.

Wo bleiben aber die Gewinne durch die Steigerungen der Produktivität ?
Da muß man rangehen und an das außer Landes schaffen von Gewinnen.
Waren da nicht Firmen wie MC Doof, Microsoft und Apple beteiligt?

"Microsoft zahlt keine Steuern auf 260 Milliarden Euro Gewinn
Zusammen erwirtschafteten die drei im Ende Juni 2020 zu Ende gegangenen Finanzjahr aber einen Gewinn (!) von 260 Milliarden Euro. Die Steuerlast darauf laut „Guardian“: 0 Euro.06.06.2021
https://www.finanzen100.de › boerse
123 Milliarden Euro Steuern gespart: Wie US-Tech-Riesen auch in Europa den Fiskus austricksen - Finanzen100"

Meine Frau erzählte mir das die Lizenzgebühren für ihre Firma um 20% steigen. ( Wettbewerbsfähigkeit)

Aber der Deutsche Michel, denkt bei Steuern sofort an sein kleines Häuschen und der Hartz4 Bezieher, an sein Einkommen.
Gegenargument:" Willst wohl die DDR wiederhaben?"

Nee, so wie die Ökologie in den Köpfen und Herzen der Menschen Relevanz gewinnt, sollte dies auch beim Thema soziale Gerechtigkeit gelten und Sozialdarwinismus ablehnen

Nur mal als Ossi. 
Das was die Leute wollten, war die BRD der 80er Jahre, mit ihrem allgemeinen  Lebensstandard und sozialen Sicherungssystemen, aber das existiert nicht mehr.
Vielleicht daher die " Undankbarkeit" vieler?


----------



## Mahoy (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur mal als Ossi.
> Das was die Leute wollten, war die BRD der 80er Jahre, mit ihrem allgemeinen  Lebensstandard und sozialen Sicherungssystemen, aber das existiert nicht mehr.
> Vielleicht daher die " Undankbarkeit" vieler?


Und das ist keineswegs nur die Ossi-Perspektive.

Sicherlich, es werde tatsächlich Steuergelder verschwendet. Aber da ist noch zu unterscheiden zwischen fahrlässiger oder möglicherweise sogar schon kriminell-vorsätzlicher Verschwendung und Maßnahmen/Projekten, die durchaus sinnvoll angelegt sind, aber halt einfach nicht funktioniert haben. Fehlinvestitionen sind kein Privileg der Privatwirtschaft.

Dessen ungeachtet macht Steuerverschwendung nur einen Bruchteil dessen aus, was der Allgemeinheit durch unverständliche Steuerbefreiungen, Nichterhebung/-vollzug und ein generell ausbaufähige Besteuerung entgeht. 

Sicherlich, Geld einsparen wäre schon ganz gut.
Mehr Geld einnehmen und sinnvoll ausgeben ist aber noch besser.


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur mal als Ossi.
> Das was die Leute wollten, war die BRD der 80er Jahre, mit ihrem allgemeinen  Lebensstandard und sozialen Sicherungssystemen, aber das existiert nicht mehr.
> Vielleicht daher die " Undankbarkeit" vieler?



Die Systeme, die dann den Ossis, die nichts eingezahlt hatten und auch keine Rücklagen aus ihren Systemen mitbrachten, trotzdem ihre Absicherung besorgt haben? Ja, dann kann man man schon undankbar sein und lieber weiter Genosse Putin zu jubeln.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> die nichts eingezahlt hatten und auch keine Rücklagen aus ihren Systemen mitbrachten


 
Unsinn. 
Was ist wohl der ganze Krempel wert gewesen? Schon alleine die Kinder und Jugendlichen, gut ausgebildet ?
Ich bin mit 24 im Westen gelandet und habe dem Staat nichts gekostet aber seit über 30 Jahren Werte geschaffen.
Vielleicht einfach mal weiter denken?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> Was ist wohl der ganze Krempel wert gewesen? Schon alleine die Kinder und Jugendlichen, gut ausgebildet ?
> Ich bin mit 24 im Westen gelandet und habe dem Staat nichts gekostet aber seit über 30 Jahren Werte geschaffen.
> Vielleicht einfach mal weiter denken?


11 Millionen gut ausgebildeter Arbeitskräfte, einen Berg an Immobilen mit unfassbaren Wertsteigerungen in den letzten 30 Jahren (degegen waren die ggf. anfallenden Renovierungskosten ein Witz), 15 Millonen zusätzliche Konsumenten für Absatz der eigenen Waren, eine ganze Menge an exelent ausgebildeten wehrfähigen Soldaten, einen Haufen neuer Beamtenstellen für Westbeamte in Ost, mit DDR "Dschungelzulage" beim Gehalt, ect. pp.

Dieses, der Osten war ein ein Draufzahlgeschäft gab es schon so oft und wenn dann mal fachlich gegenrechnnet wird, stellt sich immer wieder herraus, bei allen Kosten und Investitionen, war der Osten am Ende, mindestens für die Privatwirtschaft West, ein riesen Plusgeschäft.

Das davon beim Staat ggf. dann nicht soviel angekommen ist, nun das hatte ganz andere Gründe, als 15 Millionen neue Bürger Ost.


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> Was ist wohl der ganze Krempel wert gewesen? Schon alleine die Kinder und Jugendlichen, gut ausgebildet ?
> Ich bin mit 24 im Westen gelandet und habe dem Staat nichts gekostet aber seit über 30 Jahren Werte geschaffen.
> Vielleicht einfach mal weiter denken?



Genau, am Ende hat die DDR doch die BRD vor dem Ruin gerettet.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Genau, am Ende hat die DDR doch die BRD vor dem Ruin gerettet.



Aber bisschen neues Leben eingehaucht?
Übrigens zahlen wir auch den Solidarbeitrag.


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber bisschen neues Leben eingehaucht?
> Übrigens zahlen wir auch den Solidarbeitrag.


Ihr Armen.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Genau, am Ende hat die DDR doch die BRD vor dem Ruin gerettet.


Die DDR war schon in den 70ern pleite.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Systeme, die dann den Ossis, die nichts eingezahlt hatten und auch keine Rücklagen aus ihren Systemen mitbrachten, trotzdem ihre Absicherung besorgt haben?


Die Rentenversicherung ist schon immer eine Umlage ohne nennenswerte Rücklagen. "Nicht eingezahlt" ist also tatsächlich kein Problem solang auch genug neue Einzahler hinzu kommen.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ihr Armen.



Hey, dafür durften Männer sexuelle Handlungen begehen, ohne sich strafbar zu machen.
Komm, ist das nichts?
Gab den 175 immerhin in der BRD bis 1994.


----------



## chill_eule (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gab den 175 immerhin in der BRD bis 1994.


Bitte mal wieder in der Gegenwart ankommen und dem Titel des Themas gerecht werden, danke!


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dessen ungeachtet macht Steuerverschwendung nur einen Bruchteil dessen aus, was der Allgemeinheit durch unverständliche Steuerbefreiungen, Nichterhebung/-vollzug und ein generell ausbaufähige Besteuerung entgeht.


Genau. Und deswegen muß am Spitzensteuersatz was geändert werden.
Der Vorschlag von @seahawk gefällt mir.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Tsss! Das ist noch gar nichts! Eine Dame aus dem erweiterten Kollegium bei mir, hatte mal sage und schreibe 500 Euro ausgegeben. Extensions & shit...



Ich fand vor ein paar Monaten die 30€ beim Friseur zuviel und hab stattdessen mir für 20€ eine Haarschneidemaschine gekauft.
Da muss man auch nicht erst einen Termin machen. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Und deswegen muß am Spitzensteuersatz was geändert werden.



Ist nur mit der FDP sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Da konnte man nicht mal die Übergewinnsteuer durchsetzen.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich fand vor ein paar Monaten die 30€ beim Friseur zuviel und hab stattdessen mir für 20€ eine Haarschneidemaschine gekauft.
> Da muss man auch nicht erst einen Termin machen.



Das ist ein Dilema.
Weil du dir das nicht leisten kannst, sparst du.
Machen das immer mehr Leute, zahlen wir für arbeitslose Haarkünstler, Unterhalt zum Leben, weil sie entlassen werden .
Daraus kann eine Welle werden, weil das ja alle Bereiche des Lebens betrifft.
Juckt Vermögende weniger.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nur mit der FDP sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> Da konnte man nicht mal die Übergewinnsteuer durchsetzen.


Ja mit der FDP ist sowas schwierig. Aber eine Übergewinnsteuer soll doch kommen.
Nennt sich nur jetzt "Zufallsgewinnsteuer".


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2022)

Gibt ja noch einen unterschied zwischen leisten können und wollen.
Letztens wollten sie selbst um nur die Seiten zu kürzen auch 31€ das ist mir für das bisschen einfach zu viel.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Joar zumindest für die Immobilie die man selbst bewohnt bzw wenn es nur eine ist, ist es ein Nogo.
> Aber wenn du 10 Stück erbst ist es ja ne andere Sache.😅
> 
> Aber man muss ja auch nicht sagen, dass die Summen auf einmal bezahlt werden müssen.
> Grad wenn jemand zig Immobilien erbt und vermietet könnte man die Erbschaftssteuer über Jahre reinholen durch die Miete.


Meines Wissen greift die Erbschaftssteuer für den Normalsterblichen oberhalb von ca. 500.000 €.
Bin jetzt zu faul, aber hier kann man alles nachlesen.




__





						BMF Amtliches Erbschaftsteuer-Handbuch 2020 -                                                  ErbStH 2020          -                   A. Erbschaftsteuer‑ und Schenkungsteuergesetz…
					

$description




					erbsth.bundesfinanzministerium.de
				




Die Erben der 10 Stück müssen sich wohl oder übel damit auseinandersetzen.

Beispiel aus dem Leben:
Eine zu uns befreundete Familie hat ein älteres Mehrfamilienhaus in München / Haar geerbt.
10 "Altbau" Wohnungen (BJ 1960 oder so) in der Vermietung drinnen gewesen, irgendwas um die 12 € kalt, was für die Lage günstig ist.
Verkehrswert >3,5 Mio. € und natürlich hatte keiner der fünf Erben genügend Kohle, die anderen auszuzahlen noch die Erbschaftssteuer on Top dafür zu berappen.
Also wurde verkauft und nach Abzug der Erbschaftssteuer und Nebenkosten hatte jeder noch irgendwas um die etwas mehr als 500.000 € auf dem Konto.
Sehr viel Geld für z. B. den mir am nächsten befreundeten Erben, der Lagerarbeiter beim MediaMarkt ist.

Das Problem war aber der Verkauf.
Die Mieter wurden rausgedrängelt und aktuell entsteht da ein Luxuswohnbunker für deutlich geldigeres Miet-/Kaufklientel.

Ob dass dann im Sinne des Erfinders ist, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Rentenversicherung ist schon immer eine Umlage ohne nennenswerte Rücklagen. "Nicht eingezahlt" ist also tatsächlich kein Problem solang auch genug neue Einzahler hinzu kommen.


In der DDR gab es eine Grundrente und eine freiwillige Rentenversicherung, die den westlichen Betriebsrenten glichen. Diese wurden voll in die gesetzliche Rente nach Weststandard umgelegt. Die DDR Rente berücksichtigte nur den Nettoverdienst der letzten 20 Jahre für die Höhe (nicht das gesamte Berufsleben), auch das wurde übernommen.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch einen unterschied zwischen leisten können und wollen.
> Letztens wollten sie selbst um nur die Seiten zu kürzen auch 31€ das ist mir für das bisschen einfach zu viel.



Hallo, das geht nicht gegen dich, aber rechne nach das der Friseur 4 Leutchen wie dich versorgt und damit rund 120 Euro verdient und dann rechne seine Kosten für Miete, Energie, Krankenkasse, Rente, Steuern, Rücklagen für Renovierungen, Reparaturen usw.
Also da müssen viele schon mit Enthusiasmus bei der Arbeit sein.
Wenn man jetzt dem Miethai, einen vor den Latz gibt, eventuell das Gesundheitswesen von seiner Gewinnorientierung abbringt, wird dein Haarschnitt schon billiger.

Übrigens wurde auch Energie in der Herstellung nicht teurer, sondern man hat einen Markt dazu etabliert.
" Wettbewerb" ist nicht der Heilsbringer.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2022)

Wegen Corona mußte ich mir eine Zeit lang beim Friseur die Haare waschen lassen. Das war gleich 8 Euro teurer.
Aber dann wurde das wieder gelockert und ich bin wieder bei 18 Euro. Was ok ist.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wegen Corona mußte ich mir eine Zeit lang beim Friseur die Haare waschen lassen. Das war gleich 8 Euro teurer.
> Aber dann wurde das wieder gelockert und ich bin wieder bei 18 Euro. Was ok ist.



Ich bin bei 20 und gebe 25. 
Die verdienen nicht so üppig und ich gehe so alle 6 Wochen,  was reicht.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2022)

Trinkgeld gebe ich nicht mehr. Muß auch den Gürtel enger schnallen.
Ich gehe auch alle 6 wochen.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trinkgeld gebe ich nicht mehr. Muß auch den Gürtel enger schnallen.
> Ich gehe auch alle 6 wochen.



Verständlich, aber wann und wo fängt Solidarität an?


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verständlich, aber wann und wo fängt Solidarität an?


Ich zahle Steuern. Ich kriege vom Friseur auch nichts geschenkt. Früher hatten sie einen wenigstens noch einen Kaffee angeboten. Das machen sie schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Dima1995 (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich bin bei 20 und gebe 25.
> Die verdienen nicht so üppig und ich gehe so alle 6 Wochen,  was reicht.


Ach du Heilige, da bin ich froh mit meinen 13..  ich vergleiche das aber immer gerne mit dem Döner.. Es gab Zeiten da hast du nen Döner für 2,50 bekommen


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2022)

Dima1995 schrieb:


> Es gab Zeiten da hast du nen Döner für 2,50 bekommen


Bei uns bezahlt man jetzt 4,50€ für einen Döner.

Ich habe ja Verständnis das die sich alle preislich anpassen müssen.
Aber Trinkgeld gebe ich ganz selten noch.
Wenn dann mal im Restaurant. Aber da gehen wir auch kaum noch hin.


----------



## Dima1995 (12. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns bezahlt man jetzt 4,50€ für einen Döner.
> 
> Ich habe ja Verständnis das die sich alle preislich anpassen müssen.
> Aber Trinkgeld gebe ich ganz selten noch.
> Wenn dann mal im Restaurant. Aber da gehen wir auch kaum noch hin.


Bei uns ist der Döner mittlerweile bei 5 Okken :'''((((((( Einfach nur krank..


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

Dima1995 schrieb:


> Ach du Heilige, da bin ich froh mit meinen 13..  ich vergleiche das aber immer gerne mit dem Döner.. Es gab Zeiten da hast du nen Döner für 2,50 bekommen



Dazu zählt auch noch der Bart. 😆


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich zahle Steuern. Ich kriege vom Friseur auch nichts geschenkt. Früher hatten sie einen wenigstens noch einen Kaffee angeboten. Das machen sie schon lange nicht mehr.



Ich denke das du ein hart arbeitender Mann bist, der auf seine Kohle achten muß.
Es wäre schön wenn man genug verdienen würde, um Trinkgeld gehen zu können, oder aber das die Leute genug verdienen, ohne es zu benötigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2022)

Tss! Ich muss lachen!
Bei mir in Köln kostet der Döner bei den Premiumketten, wie Mangal, schon 8 Euro...

Leider willst du nach nem 8 Euro Döner nie mehr wieder diese 5 Euro Pappe essen😅


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2022)

Das schreibt man *Öln


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das schreibt man *Öln


Hä?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hä?


Er meint, vermute ich, das es für Geld bei ihnen "Öln" heißt und nicht "Okken".


----------



## Dima1995 (12. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Tss! Ich muss lachen!
> Bei mir in Köln kostet der Döner bei den Premiumketten, wie Mangal, schon 8 Euro...
> 
> Leider willst du nach nem 8 Euro Döner nie mehr wieder diese 5 Euro Pappe essen😅


8 Euro?????! Alter..


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er meint, vermute ich, das es für Geld bei ihnen "Öln" heißt und nich "Okken".


Ach so! Wo in BRD sagt man denn Öln an Stelle von Okken?


Dima1995 schrieb:


> 8 Euro?????! Alter..


Ja, leider... aber dafür schmeckt der übertrieben geil. Das ist schon Delikatesse und kein Fast Food mehr. Ist halt wirklich gut ausgewähltes Kalbsfleisch, welches Scheibe für Scheibe aufeinander gelegt wird und sehr lecker gewürzt wurde.
Ab und an kann man sich sowas schon mal gönnen, finde ich. Man lebt ja nur einmal, wa


----------



## Eckism (12. September 2022)

Also in Dunkeldeutschland...ähhh bei mir aufn Dorf in Thüringen kostet der Döner schon 6,50€...ganz ohne Premium...weiß nicht, was ihr habt!?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Also in Dunkeldeutschland...ähhh bei mir aufn Dorf in Thüringen kostet der Döner schon 6,50€...ganz ohne Premium...weiß nicht, was ihr habt!?


Ich hab gestern 17€ für den Döner bezahlt.
Die Lieferbedingungen haben sich geändert. 15€ Mindestbestellwert und 2€ Liefergebühr. Das gab es früher nicht.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Also in Dunkeldeutschland...ähhh bei mir aufn Dorf in Thüringen kostet der Döner schon 6,50€...ganz ohne Premium...weiß nicht, was ihr habt!?


Preislich wohnst du jetzt in Helldeutschland...


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern 17€ für den Döner bezahlt.


 Blattgold überzogen?


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern 17€ für den Döner bezahlt.
> Die Lieferbedingungen haben sich geändert. 15€ Mindestbestellwert und 2€ Liefergebühr. Das gab es früher nicht.


Für einen Döner? OMG?


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2022)

Darf ich mal an den Titel des Themas erinnern? 

Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread​Bitte weniger "Kulinarik" und wieder mehr "Politik"


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Blattgold überzogen?


Und dann noch die falsche Soße drauf. 

Die Politik muss sich was einfallen lassen. Gucke gerade Hart aber Fair.


----------



## Eckism (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern 17€ für den Döner bezahlt.
> Die Lieferbedingungen haben sich geändert. 15€ Mindestbestellwert und 2€ Liefergebühr. Das gab es früher nicht.


Ohne Mindestbestellwert kenn ich gar nicht und zur Liefergebühr...son Auto läuft halt nicht durch gutes zureden.^^


Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann noch die falsche Soße drauf.
> 
> Die Politik muss sich was einfallen lassen. Gucke gerade Hart aber Fair.


Was soll se sich denn einfallen lassen? Es ist gut, das alles teurer wird, schon schließlich das Klima...zudem ist Strom und Gas ja momentan auch nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Politik muss sich was einfallen lassen. Gucke gerade Hart aber Fair.


Wieso, 8€ für ein Brot, für "Mittelständler" wie Merz und Lindner doch ein Klacks.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ohne Mindestbestellwert kenn ich gar nicht und zur Liefergebühr...son Auto läuft halt nicht durch gutes zureden.^^


Früher gab es das eben nicht.


Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll se sich denn einfallen lassen? Es ist gut, das alles teurer wird, schon schließlich das Klima...zudem ist Strom und Gas ja momentan auch nicht gerade günstig.


Es ist der Job der Politik Rahmenbedingungen zu setzen.


----------



## Eckism (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Früher gab es das eben nicht.


Bei uns schon immer...bzw. seitdem es Döner/Pizzaläden halt gibt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist der Job der Politik Rahmenbedingungen zu setzen.


In der momentanen Situation ist man als Regierung eher Machtlos...und wenn es eher in deren Interesse ist, passiert da schon 2-mal nix.
Ganz ohne irgendwelches bashen von Politikern...Fossile Brennstoffe sind teuer, das wollte man ja.
Da muss man jetzt eben durch...man kann nur hoffen, das mans jetzt gecheckt hat, das ne Abhängigkeit von anderen Staaten eher kacke ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ganz ohne irgendwelches bashen von Politikern...Fossile Brennstoffe sind teuer, das wollte man ja.


Ja, aber langsam und nicht so dramatisch. 
Und ich hab nichts dagegen, dass der Benzinpreis steigt oder dass Strom teuer ist, nur passiert das so schnell, dass keiner mehr mitkommt. Ich habe auch Gas und muss deutlich mehr zahlen als früher. Man hätte sich viel eher áus der russischen Abhängigkeit lösen können. Dass muss sich die Union und auch die SPD ankreiden lassen. Die Grünen als Wirtschaftsministerium müssen das nun ausbaden (unabhängig davon wie Habeck gerade rüber kommt).
Ich kann mir die höheren Energiepreis noch leisten, andere haben es schwerer, denen muss man helfen.



Eckism schrieb:


> Da muss man jetzt eben durch...man kann nur hoffen, das mans jetzt gecheckt hat, das ne Abhängigkeit von anderen Staaten eher kacke ist.


Abhängig ist Deutschland immer. Lass mal die Chinesen keine VW mehr kaufen, schon gehen die pleite.


----------



## Eckism (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber langsam und nicht so dramatisch.
> Und ich hab nichts dagegen, dass der Benzinpreis steigt oder dass Strom teuer ist, nur passiert das so schnell, dass keiner mehr mitkommt. Ich habe auch Gas und muss deutlich mehr zahlen als früher. Man hätte sich viel eher áus der russischen Abhängigkeit lösen können. Dass muss sich die Union und auch die SPD ankreiden lassen. Die Grünen als Wirtschaftsministerium müssen das nun ausbaden (unabhängig davon wie Habeck gerade rüber kommt).
> Ich kann mir die höheren Energiepreis noch leisten, andere haben es schwerer, denen muss man helfen.


Langsam teurer ist ja gerade falsch...momentan hat man eventuell noch erspartest...hätten viele nicht beim langsamen ausbluten.
Hilfe braucht niemand...einfach kündigen lassen und auf Staatskosten aussitzen. Gerade bei mir im ländlichen Raum arbeiten ein paar Bekannte an meinem Konzept.


Threshold schrieb:


> Abhängig ist Deutschland immer. Lass mal die Chinesen keine VW mehr kaufen, schon gehen die pleite.


Da geht VW nicht pleite...VW China ist eigenständig oder fast eigenständig und zu 50% staatlich...


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da geht VW nicht pleite...VW China ist eigenständig oder fast eigenständig und zu 50% staatlich...


Da hat der VW Chef aber was anderes gesagt. Ohne den Absatzmarkt in China würde in Wolfsburg einiges an Lichtern ausgehen.


----------



## Eckism (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da hat der VW Chef aber was anderes gesagt. Ohne den Absatzmarkt in China würde in Wolfsburg einiges an Lichtern ausgehen.


Meines Wissen vor 5-6 Jahren "verpflegt" sich China fast selbst...d.h. VW China expotiert nix und impotiert fast nix. Kann jetzt natürlich anders sein oder die VW-Chinesen haben gelogen/sich in den Himmel gelobt...ist beides möglich.^^


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Kann doch beides wahr sein, ohne die Erlöse aus China kann man die Entwicklung nicht in dem Maße finanzieren.
(Spekulation!)


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Meines Wissen vor 5-6 Jahren "verpflegt" sich China fast selbst...d.h. VW China expotiert nix und impotiert fast nix. Kann jetzt natürlich anders sein oder die VW-Chinesen haben gelogen/sich in den Himmel gelobt...ist beides möglich.^^


Sieht hier anders aus.








						Corona-Lockdowns: „Logistikketten arbeiten wieder normal“: Volkswagen erholt sich auf dem wichtigsten Absatzmarkt
					

Volkswagen hat wegen der Lockdowns schwere Monate überstehen müssen. Nun verkauft der Konzern wieder mehr Autos – und hofft langfristig auf Besserung.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Die Bildzeitung hetzt wieder:

Wer arbeitet, ist künftig der Dumme

Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass das Bürgergeld dann zu hoch ist, sondern die Menschen zu wenig Geld verdienen.
Ich hatte es ja schon paarmal hier erwähnt: 12 Euro Mindestlohn ist jetzt schon zu wenig.

Aldi hat schon ab Juni für alle Mitarbeiter den Mindestlohn auf 14 Euro erhöht: Aldi erhöht Mindestlohn auf 14 Euro

Klar für kleinere Betriebe ist das schwieriger. Aber wenigstens die Großen könnten sich da anschließen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2022)

Oder halt die Miete senken.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Bildzeitung hetzt wieder:
> 
> Wer arbeitet, ist künftig der Dumme
> 
> ...


Die Bild ist leider nicht der einzige Hetzer in der Runde.
Zuvor hatte auch schon Hans Peter Wollseifer, Präsident des Zentralverbandes des Deutschen Handwerks, rumgehetzt, dass die Höhe des Bürgergeldes eine unverschämter Scherz sei und dafür sorge, das Menschen Arbeit dann nicht mehr als lohnend empfinden würden.

Was dieser Kasper aber, wie die Bild, von der man ja schon nichts anderes mehr erwartet, unterschlägt ist aber, wie Du ja auch schon geschrieben hast, es ist nicht das Bürgergeld was viel zu hoch ist, sondern die untere Lohngrenze zu niedrig ist und daher schon zu lange einfach nur noch als "unverschämter Scherz" zu bezeichnen ist.

Das Menschen für sowas jeden Morgen aufstehen sollen und 8 Stunden und mehr Leistung erbringen, nur um dann am Anfang des Monats, nach Gehaltseingang festzustellen, dass sie jeden Euro 3x umdrehen dürfen und es trotzdem fast nicht zum Leben reicht, für eine lebenswerte Rente sowieso schon zweimal nicht, dass ist der eigentliche "unverschämte Scherz" in diesen Land!

Wer daher gegen die Höhe des Bürgergeldes hetzt, will im Grunde das Millionen Menschen in Deutschland bitte für Armutslöhne, nichts anderes ist das  hier mehr, gefälligst arbeiten gehen sollen und könnte im Grunde fast auch direkt schon als Ausbeuter in Bangladesh anfangen!


----------



## Eckism (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht hier anders aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da steht so ziemlich nur drin, das es für VW China nicht so toll lief und der Konzern wegen dem Lockdown angepisst war, das VW China nur um 0,4% gewachsen ist. Das hat aber nicht wirklich was mit Deutschen Werken zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da steht so ziemlich nur drin, das es für VW China nicht so toll lief und der Konzern wegen dem Lockdown angepisst war, das VW China nur um 0,4% gewachsen ist. Das hat aber nicht wirklich was mit Deutschen Werken zu tun.


Herunter scrollen. VW China schiebt die Gewinne nach Wolfsburg. In der Corona Zeit weniger als sonst, aber immer noch 4 Milliarden Euro.


----------



## Eckism (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Herunter scrollen. VW China schiebt die Gewinne nach Wolfsburg. In der Corona Zeit weniger als sonst, aber immer noch 4 Milliarden Euro.


Wer Frühzeitig jammert, wird früher bemitleidet...mehr ist das nicht. Und das ist ndazu auch noch Jammern auf höchsten Niveau.
Wenn in China keine Autos produziert werden können, legt man ja nicht in Deutschland die Produktion auf Eis.(Chipkrise/Ukrainekrieg/sonstige Coronasachen bei uns mal außen vor gelassen).
Das bei VW und den anderen Autoherstellern auf lange Sicht die Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland sinken ist zudem auch klar, irgendwann müssen sie das halt mal durch fadenscheinige Aussagen ankündigen.^^


----------



## DKK007 (14. September 2022)

Faeser sollte sich wohl mehr aktuellen Problemen zuwenden, anstatt zu versuchen die VDS wiederzubeleben.
Zumal nächsten Dienstag das Urteil des EuGH kommt.









						Ermittlungen im Internet: Ampelkoalition steuert auf Konflikt zu
					

Vorratsdatenspeicherung und staatliches Hacking: Innenministerin Faeser will den Sicherheitsbehörden mehr Befugnisse und Werkzeuge geben. Auf Grüne und FDP wird dabei kaum Rücksicht genommen. Von M. Bewarder und F. Flade.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Faesers verwirrender Vorstoß
					

Nancy Faeser hat mit Äußerungen zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung für Aufregung gesorgt. Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass die Innenministerin ihre Koalitionspartner vor den Kopf stößt.




					netzpolitik.org
				




Eine Reformation des BAMF ist dringend nötig.








						Ein politischer Tod (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Fremdbestimmung und Perspektivlosigkeit: Die Situation von geflüchteten trans Menschen bleibt ein Jahr nach Ella Nik Bayans Selbstverbrennung prekär. Freund*innen und Aktivist*innen halten die Erinnerung an sie aufrecht.




					www.nd-aktuell.de
				











						Wenn Bürokratie verzweifeln lässt (nd-aktuell.de)
					

Wenn Deutschland nichts an den bürokratischen Bedingungen im Asylsystem und im Verfahren zur Geschlechtsangleichung ändert, nimmt es das Sterben von schutzsuchenden Menschen in Kauf.




					www.nd-aktuell.de
				




Aber wie letztens berichtet wurde, sperrt sich Faeser und ihr Staatssekretär da aktiv dagegen.








						Bundesregierung will LGBTI weiter in Verfolgerstaaten abschieben
					

Zynischer geht's kaum: In einer Antwort auf eine Kleine Anfrage der Linken verteidigt das Innenministerium die Abschiebung von queeren Geflüchteten, wenn diese sich "aus eigenem freien Willen" entscheiden, etwa im Iran nicht offen zu leben. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				




Außer, dass sie es geschafft hat Telegram zu ein wenig Kooperation zu bewegen [1], lässt sich über ihre Arbeit bisher nicht wirklich was positives berichten. In einer progressiven Regierung eher eine Fehlbesetzung.

[1]








						Reaktion auf Behörden: Telegram löscht hundertfach
					

Der Messengerdienst Telegram bestimmt offenbar weitgehend selbst, wie er mit Anfragen deutscher Behörden umgeht. In fast 400 Fällen soll er laut Informationen von WDR und NDR jedoch reagiert - und auch Nutzerdaten an das BKA übermittelt haben.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2022)

CDU-Plan zum Gesellschaftsjahr menschenrechtswidrig
					

Ein verpflichtendes Gesellschaftsjahr bleibt menschenrechtswidrige Zwangsarbeit, auch wenn es für den guten Zweck sein soll, meint Niko Härting.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2022)

Man muss schon echt hart drauf sein einen Vorschlag zu unterbreiten den das BVerfG dermaßen hemmungslos zerreißen wird.

Man darf ernsthaft fragen ob die Union noch auf dem  Boden der Verfassung steht.


----------



## DKK007 (18. September 2022)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem da nicht.








						Brauer und Mineralwasserhersteller haben nicht genug Kohlensäure
					

Stilles Wasser ist im Kommen - denn Deutschland droht die Kohlensäure auszugehen. Das hat weitreichende Folgen. Der Grund liegt bei der Düngemittelindustrie.




					web.de
				




Wir haben doch eigentlich ein Problem mit zu viel CO2. Warum zieht man das nicht einfach aus der Luft oder greift es direkt bei den Kohlekraftwerken ab, die nun noch länger laufen sollen?










						Lindner fordert Gehaltsdeckel beim Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Rundfunk
					

Der Bundesfinanzminister meldet sich in Sachen Gehälter bei ARD und ZDF zu Wort. Kein Intendant solle mehr verdienen als der Bundeskanzler, findet Lindner – und bringt eine freiwillige Deckelung ins Spiel.




					web.de
				




So einen Deckel sollte man in allen Branchen einführen.


----------



## Eckism (18. September 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir haben doch eigentlich ein Problem mit zu viel CO2. Warum zieht man das nicht einfach aus der Luft oder greift es direkt bei den Kohlekraftwerken ab, die nun noch länger laufen sollen?


Dann nehm doch einfach Leitungswasser und stell es offen hin...nach deiner Logik wirds dann Sprudelwasser draus...

Das Co2 aus der Luft zu extrahieren und zu komprimieren saumässig viel Energie frisst und solche Anlagen, wenn überhaupt nur minianlagen sind, kann man nicht von selbst drauf kommen.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das Problem da nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solange es noch fürs "Medium" Wasser reicht.


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2022)

Wenn die Angaben aus dem link stimmen, ist die absolute Menge an CO2 weniger das Thema.








						Kohlensäure in Getränken - klimaschädlich?
					

Schaden Mineralwasser, Cola & Bier dem Klima, weil sie CO2 enthalten? Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den Getränken? Wie wirkt sich Kohlensäure auf das Klima aus?



					www.co2online.de
				



Aber dafür der Primärenergiebedarf zur Herstellung und die dafür nötigen Ausgangsprodukte.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

Dieses CO2 fällt als Nebenprodukt an, aber die Herstellung des Hauptproduktes ist derzeit eingeschränkt.


----------



## Eckism (19. September 2022)

So tragisch ist das alles aber nicht, die Firmen Habecken einfach, bis der Dünger wieder läuft...so kann man zudem auch Leute entlassen, damot die nicht zuwenig verdienen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. September 2022)

So wie es aussieht, scheint die CO2 Vermeidung aber schon zu wirken. Ist arschkalt aktuell.


----------



## Eckism (19. September 2022)

Es sind 13°C!?...perfekte Temperatur.
Endlich läuft einem die Suppe nicht mehr aus sämtlichen Poren.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, scheint die CO2 Vermeidung aber schon zu wirken. Ist arschkalt aktuell.


Tut mir leid aber über den Witz kann ich nicht mehr lachen. Leider glauben immer noch viel zu viele Menschen tatsächlich dass Klimawandel bedeutet es ist überall jeden Tag um den diskutierten Wert wärmer.


----------



## DKK007 (20. September 2022)

Nach Maßregelung wegen Dating-Profil: Biefang will Verfassungsbeschwerde einlegen
					

Deutschlands bekannteste trans Soldatin Deutschlands wehrt sich in Karlsruhe dagegen, dass sie wegen ihres privaten Tinder-Profils von ihren Vorgesetzten bestraft wurde. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de
				







Eckism schrieb:


> Es sind 13°C!?...perfekte Temperatur.
> Endlich läuft einem die Suppe nicht mehr aus sämtlichen Poren.



Drinnen oder draußen?


----------



## Eckism (20. September 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Drinnen oder draußen?


Draußen natürlich...bei 13°C innen würde ich nix arbeiten sondern nur rumsitzen.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Jetzt steht die Gasumlage auf der Kippe:



> Angesichts der dramatischen Lage von Uniper stellt Bundeswirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck offenbar die von der Bundesregierung beschlossene Gasumlage infrage. Dies habe Habeck auf einer grünen-internen Sitzung in der vergangenen Woche deutlich gemacht, berichten grüne Kreise dem _ARD-Hauptstadtstudio_.
> 
> Sollte es zu einer Verstaatlichung des Gasversorgers kommen, sollte diese laut Habeck am besten mit einer Ablösung der Gasumlage durch umfassende Staatshilfen einhergehen.
> 
> Dass sich die wirtschaftliche Lage des Gasversorgers Uniper durch die erneute Schließung der Pipeline Nord Stream 1 noch einmal deutlich verschärft hat, ist ein offenes Geheimnis. Eine Verstaatlichung steht seit Tagen im Raum. Habeck habe auf der Sitzung zunächst deutlich gemacht, dass der Finanzierungsbedarf für die Gasversorger deutlich höher liege als noch bei der Aushandlung des ersten Rettungspakets für Uniper.


Quelle: Stellt Habeck die Gasumlage infrage?


----------



## Eckism (20. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt steht die Gasumlage auf der Kippe:


Richtig so...erst EEG-Umlage, jetzt Gas-Umlage. Was kommt als nächstes? Ne Kohle-Umlage und ne AKW-Umlage?


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

Sarah Wagenknechts Rede hat für einige Empörung gesorgt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJm4MTBfTOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch innerhalb der Linken. Gestern Abend war sie bei Markus Lanz zu Gast.
Sie forderte wieder eine Beendigung der Sanktion und Friedensgespräche.
Allerdings hatte sie keine Idee wie die von statten gehen sollen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte sie keine Idee wie die von statten gehen sollen.


Das hat keiner.
Der Precht redet auch immer von Verhandlungen aber wenn die eine Partei die bedingungslose Kapitulation fordert, ist keine Basis für Verhandlungen vorhanden.
Ergo muss man die andere Partei so weit stärken, dass es bessere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2022)

Kommentar: Vorratsdatenspeicherung ziemlich lebendig
					

Der EuGH hat das deutsche Modell der Vorratsdatenspeicherung gekippt, doch viele Möglichkeiten bleiben. Am Ende könnte in Deutschland mehr Überwachung stehen als viele glauben.




					www.lto.de
				




Wobei man natürlich auch gegen ein neues Gesetz dann noch vor dem BVerfG klagen könnte.


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2022)

Schöner Artikel warum das Bürgergeld nicht genug ist und wir ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen brauchen. Der Mensch darf nicht mehr gezwungen werden sein leben mit Arbeit zu vergeuden. 









						Bürgergeld ersetzt Hartz IV: Ein 17 Jahre alter Zombie - Kolumne
					

Hinter dem neuen Bürgergeld steht ein anderes Menschenbild als bei Hartz IV. Eine soziale Wohltat ist die neu benannte Stütze deshalb aber keineswegs.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## chill_eule (22. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Mensch darf nicht mehr gezwungen werden sein leben mit Arbeit zu vergeuden.


Genau...
Luft und Liebe für Alle! 

_*Irgendwer*_ wir den ganzen Mumpitz (Nahrung, Wohnung, Energie) schon bezahlen...


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Mensch darf nicht mehr gezwungen werden sein leben mit Arbeit zu vergeuden.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVdsYPGogbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Genau...
> Luft und Liebe für Alle!
> 
> _*Irgendwer*_ wir den ganzen Mumpitz (Nahrung, Wohnung, Energie) schon bezahlen...


Hätten wir doch blos schon die Replikatoren aus Star Trek, die replizieren dann einfach was der Mensch benötigt.


----------



## Mahoy (22. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Genau...
> Luft und Liebe für Alle!
> 
> _*Irgendwer*_ wir den ganzen Mumpitz (Nahrung, Wohnung, Energie) schon bezahlen...


Ganz so einfach ist es nicht.

Ich bin beim Thema Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen immer noch gespaltener Ansicht, aber die reflexartige Frage "Wer soll das alles bezahlen?" ist genau die Falsche, denn wir bezahlen es ja bereits jetzt - nur eben in denkbar umständlicher und höchstwahrscheinlich ineffizienter und definitiv ineffektiver Weise.

Und "wir" lässt zudem noch recht viele Leute außen vor, die sich bei Finanzierung gesellschaftlicher Belange vornehm zurückhalten, jedoch anderseits sehr kreativ werden, wenn es darum geht, Abgaben zu sparen und Kosten zu vergesellschaften - was dann wiederum höhere Lasten für alle Anderen bedeutet.

Erst einmal wäre ohnehin zu berechnen, was uns das jetzige Modell inklusive aufgestockter Arbeitslöhne und Renten, Arbeitgeberunterstützung, Subventionen zum Erhalt eigentlich unwirtschaftlicher Arbeitsplätze und irrelevanter Branchen etc. p.p. kostet.
Denn all das fiele weg, wenn man das Geld einfach dem Bürger gäbe, der es ja nicht verschwinden lässt, sondern in irgend einer Form in den Wirtschaftskreislauf zurückführt.

Und das ist der Punkt, der für mich noch zu klären wäre: mit welchen Instrumenten kann man dafür sorgen, dass dieser Rückfluss möglichst stärkend und stabiliserend für den bundesdeutschen Geldkreislauf ist und auch möglichst in selbigen verbleibt?


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2022)

Habeck zu Arbeitsbelastung im Ministerium: "Kein Scheiß: Die Leute werden krank"
					

Robert Habeck hat eindrucksvoll die hohe Arbeitsbelastung in seinem Ministerium geschildert. In den vergangenen neun Monaten seien 20 Gesetze und 28 Verordnungen gemacht worden. "Es ist jetzt kein Scheiß, den ich erzähle: Die Leute werden krank."




					web.de
				




Was würde nur passieren, wenn die Bleistiftkrieger wirklich arbeiten müssten?^^


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Habeck zu Arbeitsbelastung im Ministerium: "Kein Scheiß: Die Leute werden krank"
> 
> 
> Robert Habeck hat eindrucksvoll die hohe Arbeitsbelastung in seinem Ministerium geschildert. In den vergangenen neun Monaten seien 20 Gesetze und 28 Verordnungen gemacht worden. "Es ist jetzt kein Scheiß, den ich erzähle: Die Leute werden krank."
> ...


Würdest du mit Ihnen tauschen? 

Aber mal ernsthaft; solche Vorurteile sind doch billig.
Leute, die sich die Eier schaukeln, findest in Werkstatt und Büro gleichermaßen. Das sind dann echte Teamplayer (TEAM = *T*oll, *E*in *A*nderer *M*acht's).

Ich hatte schon Tage im Büro, da hätte ich lieber dreimal den Acker händisch umgegraben oder wäre alternativ lieber auf Socken durch Parwan marschiert.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Würdest du mit Ihnen tauschen?


Natürlich...über Krams philosophieren und festlegen, was andere zu tun haben? Genau mein Ding.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2022)

Was mich bei dieser Debatte um das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen stört, ist, dass ich sehr oft zu hören bekomme, dass es ausgenutzt wird. Und ja, ich bin auch nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass dem nicht so sei, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht daran, dass es so massiv ist, wie es manche hinzustellen versuchen.
a) Habe ich nicht so ein Menschenbild, dass alle faule Schmarotzer sind und b) kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass ich bei längerer "Arbeitslosigkeit", wie in der Elternzeit, den starken Drang hatte mich irgendwie produktiv zu beschäftigen. Sogar mich beruflich umzuorientieren in eine Richtung, die mich tatsächlich interessiert, was jedoch daran scheitert, da die Studiumgebühren zu teuer sind.
Was sogar mein 2. "utopischer" Wunsch neben dem Grundeinkommen wäre: Jegliche Bildung kostenlos!

Auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis strebten alle sehr schnell nach irgendeiner Beschäftigung, nachdem sie in die Arbeitslosigkeit gerutscht sind. Während andere, die aufgrund schwerer Krankheit nicht mehr arbeiten können, schon ziemlich unglücklich damit sind.

Ich glaube, dass viele Menschen wie ich ohne diesen gezwungenen daily hustle sich beruflich viel eher verwirklichen würden und somit auch glücklicher wären.
Dabei gehe ich jedoch von in die Gesellschaft psychosozial gesund eingebetteten Menschen aus, die es nicht vorziehen würden einfach so planlos im Leben "dahinzuvegetieren".

Edit: In einer Gesellschaft mit bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen muss sich Schule aber auch ändern. Keine Schul-Mentalität, die darauf ausgelegt ist ständig zu bewerten und auszufiltern, was viele Kinder und Jugendliche von kleinauf schon in eine resignierende und frustrierte Trotzhaltung wirft, sondern wo darauf geachtet wird, dass Kinder ihre Fähigkeiten ohne irgendeinen Druck und Zwang entwickeln können.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Keine Schul-Mentalität, die darauf ausgelegt ist ständig zu bewerten und auszufiltern, was viele Kinder und Jugendliche von kleinauf schon in eine resignierende und frustrierte Trotzhaltung wirft, sondern wo darauf geachtet wird, dass Kinder ihre Fähigkeiten ohne irgendeinen Druck und Zwang entwickeln können.


Für Letzteres musst du aber Ersteres doch in irgend einer Form durchführen. Ansonsten hast du 80% gelangweilte Schüler die ihre Fähigkeiten eben nicht weiter entwickeln können weil sie auf den Rest warten.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für Letzteres musst du aber Ersteres doch in irgend einer Form durchführen. Ansonsten hast du 80% gelangweilte Schüler die ihre Fähigkeiten eben nicht weiter entwickeln können weil sie auf den Rest warten.


Ich glaube nicht das es 80% sind. Und wer sich unterfordert fühlt kann ja Leistungskurse besuchen.
Oder 1-2 Klassen überspringen wenn er so gut ist.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es 80% sind. Und wer sich unterfordert fühlt kann ja Leistungskurse besuchen.


Und wie kommt ein z.B. 10 Jähriger an einen "Leistungskurs"? Richtig! Indem der Lehrer seine Leistung beurteilt und ihn ermutigt diesen zu besuchen. Und schon wurde gefiltert. Kleinteiliger als bei einer festen Wahl der Sekundarstufe, aber eben nicht ohne Bewertung und Filterung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2022)

Vielleicht sollte Schule komplett anders gedacht werden. Ohne Noten. Kleine Klassen. Beziehungsfokus.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2022)

Wir leben in einer Leistungsgesellschaft und Leistung wird immer wahrgenommen und bewertet. Du kannst dich weigern dass in Zahlen auszudrücken, aber das ändert nichts am Ergebnis.
Sieht man schön an Arbeitszeugnissen "ohne negativen Inhalt".


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2022)

Vielleicht sollte auch die sogenannte gesamte Leistungsgesellschaft überdacht werden. Das Leistung wahrgenommen und bewertet wird sehe ich eher skeptisch, zumindest wie welche Leistung wahrgenommen und bewertet wird. Stichwort Profi-Fußballer mit paar 100k Jahreslohn vs. Entgelte im sozialen Bereich.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2022)

*wie sollte so ein Bürgergeld überhaupt aussehen? Jetzt bekommen Hartz4-Empfänger 450€...und der Staat knausert.
Wenn alle dan nur noch 100€ Bürgergeld bekommen gucken die jetzigen Hartz4-Empfänger aber ganz schön blöd aus der Röhre...davon abgesehen, dass mehr Bürgergeld ja erstmal vom Bürger irgendwie eingezogen wird, um es ihm dann teilweise wieder zu geben...absoluter Quatsch.*


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht.
> 
> Ich bin beim Thema Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen immer noch gespaltener Ansicht, aber die reflexartige Frage "Wer soll das alles bezahlen?" ist genau die Falsche, denn wir bezahlen es ja bereits jetzt - nur eben in denkbar umständlicher und höchstwahrscheinlich ineffizienter und definitiv ineffektiver Weise.


Finanztransaktionsteuer, Erbschaftssteuer, Gäbe schon ein paar Sachen.
Das Problem ist sowieso, dass der Gelderwerb durch Arbeit viel höher besteuert wird als der Gelderwerb durch Geld. Wer also Geld hat, hat es viel leichter, das zu vermehren als der, der nur seine Arbeitskraft hat.
Ich bin auch für ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen. Dazu kostenloser öffentlicher Nahverkehr.
Und wer sagt, dass die Leute dann alle zu Hause aufn Sofa hocken -- das glaube ich nicht. Es wird genug Menschen geben, die sich einbringen wollen. Dazu fällt der Druck wer, jeden Job annehmen zu müssen. Die Leute können kreativ werden. Es gibt bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Einstein, Mozart, Koch, etc. dessen Fähigkeiten aber nie entdeckt worden oder sich entwickeln konnten, weil er gezwungen war, sich einen Job zu suchen.


----------



## seahawk (23. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> *wie sollte so ein Bürgergeld überhaupt aussehen? Jetzt bekommen Hartz4-Empfänger 450€...und der Staat knausert.
> Wenn alle dan nur noch 100€ Bürgergeld bekommen gucken die jetzigen Hartz4-Empfänger aber ganz schön blöd aus der Röhre...davon abgesehen, dass mehr Bürgergeld ja erstmal vom Bürger irgendwie eingezogen wird, um es ihm dann teilweise wieder zu geben...absoluter Quatsch.*


In dem man Einkommen und Besitz gleichmäßig auf alle Bürger verteilt.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> In dem man Einkommen und Besitz gleichmäßig auf alle Bürger verteilt.


Wenn alles gleichmässig verteilt wird, macht nuemand mehr was, weil, lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu fällt der Druck wer, jeden Job annehmen zu müssen. Die Leute können kreativ werden. Es gibt bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Einstein, Mozart, Koch, etc. dessen Fähigkeiten aber nie entdeckt worden oder sich entwickeln konnten, weil er gezwungen war, sich einen Job zu suchen.


Sicherlich würden auch Viele den Sprung in die Selbstständigkeit wagen und Neues ausprobieren, statt ihre qualifizierte Ausbildung lediglich für Broterwerb und sichere Konzept einzusetzen.
Und das bringt Fortschritt und somit mehr Wertschöpfung.

Außerdem muss das Grundeinkommen lediglich so dimensioniert sein, dass es Existenz und Mindestteilhabe ermöglicht. Es gibt genug Menschen, die mehr im Leben wollen.

Dass es auch immer Menschen gibt, die geringe Ansprüche an ihr Leben stellen, kann man dabei getrost hinnehmen - es gibt ohnehin nicht genug Arbeit für Alle bzw. für Jeden und passionierte Faulpelze wären so oder so nicht zu gebrauchen, auch wenn man sie zwingt. Und wie man Letztere dann alimentiert, kann eigentlich egal sein.

Im schlimmsten Fall wäre so etwas wie ein Bürgerdienst denkbar, von dem Berufstätige oder anderweitig sinnvoll Beschäftigte befreit sind. Damit könnte man niedrigschwellige Arbeitsleistung abrufen. Wenn man 20 Laubfeger und Müllsammler hat, ist es egal, wie faul und/oder inkompetent sie sind, die Arbeit wird trotzdem irgendwie fertig.


----------



## Lotto (23. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Finanztransaktionsteuer, Erbschaftssteuer, Gäbe schon ein paar Sachen.



Das Problem dabei ist: das trifft auch den kleinen Michel. Nahzu alle privaten Rentenprodukte bzw. -modelle beruhen auf Vermehrung von angesparten Vermögen, ob nun als Guthaben, in Aktien oder sonst was.
Und auch bei weitem nicht jeder der erbt hat danach ausgesorgt. Evtl. ist es das Reihenhaus der Eltern, so dass der Erbe dann im hohen Alter das erste Mal seit der Kindheit wieder mietfrei wohnen kann. Wenn das aber besteuert werden würde müsste oft das Haus verkauft werden. Der Erbe muss dann weiter Miete zahlen. Profitieren tut hier am Ende wieder nur der Immobilienkonzern oder wohlhabende private Käufer.

Die Schieflage besteht meiner Meinung nach auch eher bei den Einkommen. Da sind die Unterschiede einfach viel zu groß. Niemand der 40h Vollzeit arbeitet sollte sich die Grundbedürfnisse des Lebens nicht leisten können. Und auch wenn der Kühlschrank mal kaputt geht sollten keine Schweißperlen auf der Stirn entstehen. Das Lohnspektrum müsste dementsprechend am anderen Ende gestaucht werden.
Letztendlich muss da irgendwann was geändert werden weil das im gesamtgesellschaftlichen Interesse liegt. Aber bis die Erkentniss auch bei den Entscheidungsträgern und der breiten Masse der Bevölkerung ankommt muss erst Leid und Tod entstehen (z.B. durch Untervorsorgung in Krankenhaus/Pflege, durch Unfälle bei Heimarbeiten weil der Elektriker auch im Notfall erst in 6 Monaten Zeit hat,...).
Was hier leider erschwerend hinzukommt ist, dass es in Deutschland mittlerweile kaum noch einen gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhalt gibt. Die Bevölkerung ist schon gespalten und entfremdet sich immer mehr. Erst heute ein Video gesehen vom österreichischen Bundesheer. Bei der Frage ob man sein Land verteidigen würde sagen ganze 18% der Deutschen "ja". Die restlichen 82% würden sich weigern. Das ist in der Liste im Video der drittletzte Platz.
Sprich jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> wie sollte so ein Bürgergeld überhaupt aussehen? Jetzt bekommen Hartz4-Empfänger 450€...und der Staat knausert.
> Wenn alle dan nur noch 100€ Bürgergeld bekommen gucken die jetzigen Hartz4-Empfänger aber ganz schön blöd aus der Röhre...davon abgesehen, dass mehr Bürgergeld ja erstmal vom Bürger irgendwie eingezogen wird, um es ihm dann teilweise wieder zu geben...absoluter Quatsch.


Bürgergeld bekommen ALG II und Grundsicherungempfänger. Und warum sollten das nur 100 Euro sein?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall wäre so etwas wie ein Bürgerdienst denkbar, von dem Berufstätige oder anderweitig sinnvoll Beschäftigte befreit sind. Damit könnte man niedrigschwellige Arbeitsleistung abrufen. Wenn man 20 Laubfeger und Müllsammler hat, ist es egal, wie faul und/oder inkompetent sie sind, die Arbeit wird trotzdem irgendwie fertig.


Gab es doch schon als Eurojob.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist: das trifft auch den kleinen Michel. Nahzu alle privaten Rentenprodukte bzw. -modelle beruhen auf Vermehrung von angesparten Vermögen, ob nun als Guthaben, in Aktien oder sonst was.
> Und auch bei weitem nicht jeder der erbt hat danach ausgesorgt. Evtl. ist es das Reihenhaus der Eltern, so dass der Erbe dann im hohen Alter das erste Mal seit der Kindheit wieder mietfrei wohnen kann. Wenn das aber besteuert werden würde müsste oft das Haus verkauft werden. Der Erbe muss dann weiter Miete zahlen. Profitieren tut hier am Ende wieder nur der Immobilienkonzern oder wohlhabende private Käufer.
> 
> Die Schieflage besteht meiner Meinung nach auch eher bei den Einkommen. Da sind die Unterschiede einfach viel zu groß. Niemand der 40h Vollzeit arbeitet sollte sich die Grundbedürfnisse des Lebens nicht leisten können...



Ich denke nicht das da nur die Schere beim Gehalt ein Problem darstellt.
Wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde, Erbschaften sind ebenso ein Problem, nicht gerade die am unteren Ende, wo jemand 50.000 oder auch 100.000 Euro, oder ein einzelnes Mehrfamilienhaus, respektive Einfamilienhaus erbt, aber sehr wohl die am Erbschaften am oberen Ende.

Warum jemand von den Eltern ohne Eigenleistung und nennenswerte finanzielle Belastung 10 Villen erben kann und Vermögen im mehrstelligen Millionen und Milliardenbereich, ist und bleibt halt unverständlich, unangebracht und für die Mehrheit der Menschen, welche wenig bis nichts erben und dann darauf noch zur Kasse gebeten werden einfach unerklärbar.

Davon aber mal ganz abgesehen.
Ein Problem das wie ich meine bei der  Thematik immer zu kurz kommt ist die Automatisierung.
Die Gewinne von Firmen, die die letzten 100 Jahre in zunehmenden Maße ihre Produktion automatisieren konnten, massiv angestiegen, wesentlich mehr als meist damit einhergehende Kosten.

Auch irgendwo logisch, hast du vor 100 Jahren für die Produktion von einem Auto noch 300 Menschen beschäftigen müssen, tun die selbte Arbeit heute eine Reihe von Robotern und 50 Angestellten deutlich produktiver.

Die Automatisierung vieler Betriebs- und Produktionsabläufe war eine gewaltige Kosteneinsparung, welcher poltisch und damit auch finanziell, vom Staat, bis heute keine Rechnung getragen wird.

Im Grunde müsste und sollte man also darüber nachdenken ob Roboter als "Arbeiter" nicht auch konstant besteuert werden sollten, denn auch wenn da natürlich für Wartung und gelegentliche Defekte Geld ausgegeben wird, ist es immer noch nur ein Bruchteil dessen was die Lohnkosten von menschlichen Mitarbeitern ausmachen würden und dessen was damit an Effizienssteigerung in der Produktion erreicht wird.

Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bürgergeld bekommen ALG II und Grundsicherungempfänger. Und warum sollten das nur 100 Euro sein?


Achso!?
Ich bin auch Bürger, ich will auch Geld.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Achso!?
> Ich bin auch Bürger, ich will auch Geld.


Ich glaube du verwechselst Bürgergeld mit bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen. 

Oder verdienst du so wenig das du bedürftig bist?


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst Bürgergeld mit bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen.
> 
> Oder verdienst du so wenig das du bedürftig bist?


Uppsi...verwechselt.
Aaaaber, ich bin trotzdem Bürger und will Kohle. Gibbet da nich was von Ratiopharm?^^


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist: das trifft auch den kleinen Michel. Nahzu alle privaten Rentenprodukte bzw. -modelle beruhen auf Vermehrung von angesparten Vermögen, ob nun als Guthaben, in Aktien oder sonst was.
> Und auch bei weitem nicht jeder der erbt hat danach ausgesorgt. Evtl. ist es das Reihenhaus der Eltern, so dass der Erbe dann im hohen Alter das erste Mal seit der Kindheit wieder mietfrei wohnen kann. Wenn das aber besteuert werden würde müsste oft das Haus verkauft werden. Der Erbe muss dann weiter Miete zahlen. Profitieren tut hier am Ende wieder nur der Immobilienkonzern oder wohlhabende private Käufer.


Das kann man doch mit Freibeträgen regeln. 
Abgesehen davon ist es eh schwer, wenn es mehr als einen Erben gibt. Das eine Haus bekommt das eine Kind und das zweite Kind wird dann ausbezahlt oder so.
Und für solche Fälle gibt es Freibeträge. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Achso!?
> Ich bin auch Bürger, ich will auch Geld.


Du bist kein Bürger, du bist Personal -- Schau auf deinen Personalausweis.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gibbet da nich was von Ratiopharm?^^


Du kannst dir von deiner Frau eins mit der Bratpfanne über den Kopf ziehen lassen.
Vielleicht bist du danach ein Fall für die Grundsicherung.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du danach ein Fall für die Grundsicherung.


Er wird eher das Pflegegeld brauchen.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist kein Bürger, du bist Personal -- Schau auf deinen Personalausweis.


Vielleicht bin ich ja auch ein ReichsBÜRGER und habe gar keinen Perso.  


RyzA schrieb:


> Du kannst dir von deiner Frau eins mit der Bratpfanne über den Kopf ziehen lassen.
> Vielleicht bist du danach ein Fall für die Grundsicherung.


Das ist ein Grund, weshalb ich keine Frau habe...bevor die auch nur Schwung geholt hätte...könnte sie keinen Schwung mehr holen...Emanzipation/Gleichberechtigung fetzt.^^


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2022)

Abgeordnete/Mitglieder der Union regen sich auf Twitter darüber auf, dass Lambrecht ein Selfie mit ihrem Sohn
auf Instagram gepostet hat.

Wenn die Union sonst keine Probleme hat.

Meine Güte ist diese Partei peinlich.


----------



## Mahoy (24. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gab es doch schon als Eurojob.


Ein-Euro-Jobs waren der unbeholfene und denkbar umständliche Versuch, Leute ins Wertschöpfungssystem zu integrieren, die das entweder nicht können, oder nicht wollen und für die das System oftmals nicht einmal Platz hat, selbst wenn sich herausstellt, dass sie doch können und wollen.
Und etliche Leute zwischen zwei Anstellungen, die sich bei der Wahl ihrer nächsten Erwerbstätigkeit einfach nur mehr Zeit ließen, wurden durch solche Maßnahmen auch nur unsinnig genervt.

Eine Art semi-obligatorische Dienstpflicht in Verbindung mit Grundeinkommen wäre sogar der genau umgekehrte Weg. Man nimmt zur Kenntnis, dass es in jeder Gesellschaft nun einmal Tätigkeiten gibt, die im marktwirtschaftlichen Sinne nicht lukrativ, aber nichtsdestotrotz nötig sind - allerdings auch von gering Qualifizierten und sogar Unmotivierten erledigt werden können.

Und wie gesagt: Wenn man 20 Dauerarbeitslose zum Straßenkehren ruft und davon nur die Hälfte erscheint, wird die Straße trotzdem sauber. Darüber, dass sich zehn Leute ausgeklinkt haben, kann man sich ärgern, es wäre aber ansonsten gänzlich unerheblich.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein-Euro-Jobs waren der unbeholfene und denkbar umständliche Versuch, Leute ins Wertschöpfungssystem zu integrieren, die das entweder nicht können, oder nicht wollen und für die das System oftmals nicht einmal Platz hat, selbst wenn sich herausstellt, dass sie doch können und wollen.


Keine Sorge, den 1 Euro Job gibt es immer noch.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Art semi-obligatorische Dienstpflicht in Verbindung mit Grundeinkommen wäre sogar der genau umgekehrte Weg. Man nimmt zur Kenntnis, dass es in jeder Gesellschaft nun einmal Tätigkeiten gibt, die im marktwirtschaftlichen Sinne nicht lukrativ, aber nichtsdestotrotz nötig sind - allerdings auch von gering Qualifizierten und sogar Unmotivierten erledigt werden können.
> 
> Und wie gesagt: Wenn man 20 Dauerarbeitslose zum Straßenkehren ruft und davon nur die Hälfte erscheint, wird die Straße trotzdem sauber. Darüber, dass sich zehn Leute ausgeklinkt haben, kann man sich ärgern, es wäre aber ansonsten gänzlich unerheblich.


Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zum Eurojob.


----------



## Mahoy (25. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zum Eurojob.


Der wird (schlecht) vergütet und hat die unrealistische Erwartungshaltung, etwas am Status des Ein-Euro-Jobbers zu verändern. Vor allem aber kommen Ein-Euro-Jobber auch immer wieder an Stellen zum Einsatz, die auch regulär beschäftigte Arbeitskraft besetzen könnten, was hochgradig kontraproduktiv ist. Nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil au dem Ein-Euro-Jobber nur selten ein regulär Beschäftigter an besagter Stelle wird, sondern einfach nur der nächste Ein-Euro-Jobber dort landet.

Entweder ist die Stelle wirtschaftlich sinnvoll, dann kann man sie mit einem regulären Arbeitnehmer mit regulärer, idealerweise tariflicher  Vergütung besetzen.
Oder sie ist es nicht, dann kann man sie auch über eine Art Sozialarbeitsdienst versehen, der weder so vergütet sein muss, das jemand davon leben kann, noch jemandem die Möglichkeit wegnimmt, sich seine Brötchen zu verdienen. Das Existenzminimum wäre ja bereits übers Grundeinkommen sichergestellt.

Kurz: Ein-Euro-Jobs wären vielleicht sinnvoll als eine Art öffentliche Beschäftigung für unqualifizierte Kräfte die auf dem regulären Arbeitsmarkt ohnehin chancenlos sind. Also als Zuverdienstmöglichkeit zum Grundeinkommen, ebenso wie auch qualifizierte Kräfte das Grundeinkommen durch Berufstätigkeit erweitern.

In seiner jetzigen Form ist es teurer und unsinnig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2022)

1-€-Jobs durften keine normale Arbeitsplätze ersetzen. Mögen sie in der Praxis trotzdem gemacht haben, aber vor dem Problem steht auch dein "anderer" Vorschlag und wenn du umgekehrt die Praxis betrachten willst, dann ändern 1-€-Jobs rein gar nichts am Status des Arbeitslosen (abseits der Gewöhnung von Langzeitarbeitslosen an regelmäßige Arbeitszeiten haben sie auch theoretisch nicht wirklich diesen Anspruch). Von daher gibt es da tatsächlich keinen Unterschied, außer dass du 1 € weniger zahlen willst.


----------



## Mahoy (26. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1-€-Jobs durften keine normale Arbeitsplätze ersetzen. Mögen sie in der Praxis trotzdem gemacht haben, aber vor dem Problem steht auch dein "anderer" Vorschlag


Welchem professionellen Straßenfeger würde denn deiner Ansicht nach ein Bürgerdienst die regulär vergütete Arbeit wegnehmen?  

Es gibt einfach Tätigkeiten, die weder an der Wertschöpfung teilhaben, noch eine qualifizierte Ausbildung erfordern. Wenn dazu - begleitet von einem Grundeinkommen - prinzipiell jedermann verpflichtet wäre und sich jedermann prinzipiell durch andere Beschäftigung davon befreien lassen kann, sehe ich darin eine gute Möglichkeit, dass 1.) durchaus  benötigte "Handreichungen" erledigt werden und 2.) gleichzeitig Menschen eine Zuverdienstmöglichkeit erhalten, die sonst nicht über das Grundeinkommen hinaus kämen.



> Von daher gibt es da tatsächlich keinen Unterschied, außer dass du 1 € weniger zahlen willst.



Wie oben geschrieben, kann es auch mehr als 1 Euro/Stunde sein. Dadurch entstünden nicht zwingend mehr Kosten, denn es entfiele die Vermittlungswirtschaft für 1-Euro-Jobs. Und glaub' mir, die verdienen sich derzeit dumm und dämlich mit dem öffentlichen Outsourcing von Beschäftigungstherapie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2022)

Wenn du die Straßenreinigung von 1-€-Jobbern übernehmen lässt, entfallen logischerweise Jobs in der normalen Straßenreinigung. Lässt du sie Grünlfächen pflegen, brechen Jobs im GaLaBau weg. Es gibt keine Aufgaben, die auch nur einen Euro wert befunden werden und an denen nicht längst irgendjemand verdienen möchte. Es gibt einige, in denen nur das allernötigstes gemacht wird, die man auf diesem Wege deutlich besser erledigen könnte - aber da gibt es keine scharfe Abtrennung und jede entsprechend Beschwerden bis Klagen von dieser Konkurenz betroffener Unternehmen, was wohl mit ein Grund für die stark zurückgehende Zahl dieser schwachsinnigen Maßnahme sein dürfte. HartzIV-Zwangstraßenkehrer habe ich z.B. das letzte Mal vor 10-15 Jahren gesehen. Und mehr als einen Euro kann und konnte man denen übrigens schon immer zahlen, auch da bringt deine Idee nichts neues.

Wenn du jeden dazu verpflichtest, dann muss du übrigens auch für jeden so einen Job bereit haben (und könntest die Bezahlung zum Teil deines bedingungsreichen Grundeinkommens machen). Alles andere würde gegen den Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz verstoßen. Wenn du das Ganze als Zwangsmaßnahme nur gegen ausgewählte durchziehen willst, ist das endgültig HartzIV. Und der Verwaltungsaufwand bleibt ohnehin gleich, denn die nicht die Zahung der Aufwandsentschädigungen, sondern die Organisation und Vermittlung der Aufgaben verursacht einen Großteil der Bürokratie. Wenn erstmal der Alltag organisiert/überwacht und alle Ansprüche festgehalten sind, ist der Rest auch heute beim Jobcenter nur noch Formsache. (Wofür ein Amt natürlich trotzem 12und20LeuteundeineKatze braucht, aber das liegt halt an "Amt")


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2022)

Z.B. Straßen- und Gehwegreinigung ist doch eh genau so automatisiert worden wie alles Andere auch. Mit einer großen und einer kleinen Kehrmaschine ist ein ganzes Viertel von zwei Mann in einem halben Tag zu schaffen.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

Kubicki hat mal wieder auf "die Kacke" gehauen:



> *Bei einer Wahlkampfveranstaltung hat FDP-Vize Wolfgang Kubicki den türkischen Präsidenten Recep Tayyip Erdogan als "kleine Kanalratte" bezeichnet. Die türkische Regierung bestellte empört den deutschen Botschafter ein.*
> 
> Die türkische Regierung hat empört auf die Aussagen des stellvertretenden FDP-Vorsitzenden Wolfgang Kubicki über den türkischen Präsidenten Recep Tayyip Erdogan reagiert und den deutschen Botschafter einbestellt. Kubicki hatte Medienberichten zufolge bei einer Wahlkampfveranstaltung in Hildesheim Erdogan im Zusammenhang mit seiner Flüchtlingspolitik als "kleine Kanalratte" bezeichnet.
> 
> Die "inakzeptablen Äußerungen" seien für sein Amt als Vizepräsident des Deutschen Bundestages unpassend und entbehrten jeder politischen Moral und Verantwortung, teilte der Sprecher des türkischen Außenministeriums mit. Man habe auch dem deutschen Botschafter den "starken" Protest der türkischen Regierung übermittelt.


Quelle: Türkische Regierung bestellt Botschafter ein

Auf den Spuren von Böhmermann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2022)

Ist das jetzt das Niveau der deutschen Politiker? Einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

Kubicki war schon immer peinlich. Aber jetzt hat er den Vogel abgeschossen.


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2022)

> Die "inakzeptablen Äußerungen" seien für sein Amt als Vizepräsident des Deutschen Bundestages unpassend und entbehrten jeder politischen Moral und Verantwortung


Sehe ich genau so.
Selbst *wenn* Herr E. aus Ankara den Titel als "kleine Kanalratte" verdient _hätte_ *räusper*
kann es nicht sein, dass Kubicki sich in der Art *öffentlich* äußert.

Ganz ehrlich, hier bei uns im Forum gäbe es dafür eine klare 3-Punkte Verwarnung für einen _Personenbezogenen Angriff._

Wäre mMn. sogar ein Grund sein Amt zurück zu geben, aber das passiert hier in Deutschland ja quasi nie...


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2022)

Was Privatpersonen und Satiriker aussprechen dürfen und manchmal sogar müssen, sollten Mandats- und Amtsinhaber noch lange nicht äußern.

Auch als Politiker darf sich alles denken, aber es laut auszusprechen (und dann auch noch so eine lächerliche Rechtfertigung hinterher zu schieben), spricht eher nicht für besondere Eignung. Kubicki kann sich und sein Mundwerk einfach nicht zügeln, bzw. einfach mal abwarten, bis der Gedanke zuende gedacht ist.

Geschenkt, dass auch Erdogan selbst bereits Politiker anderer Nationen mit wenig schmeichelhaften Bezeichnungen versehen hat, sich also eigentlich nicht beschweren kann.
Aber wenn man aus überlegener Position krisitieren will, sollte man sich nicht auf die selbe Stufe herab begeben.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was Privatpersonen und Satiriker aussprechen dürfen und manchmal sogar müssen, sollten Mandats- und Amtsinhaber noch lange nicht äußern.


Bei Böhmermann fand ich die "Grenze des guten Geschmacks" auch überschritten.

Aber du hast Recht: als Politiker sollte man sich erst Recht mit solchen  Beleidigungen zurückhalten.

Karl Lauterbach mußte auch schon einiges von ihm einstecken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Böhmermann fand ich die "Grenze des guten Geschmacks" auch übertreten.


Bei Böhmermann fand ich es äußerst problematisch, dass er sich dem alten rassistischen Narrativ bediente, dass es Türken ja mit Ziegen oder Schafen treiben. Satire sollte gezielt sein und nicht ein ganzes Volk gleich verunglimpfen.


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Böhmermann


kannte ich bis zu besagtem "Gedicht" gar nicht.
Nachdem ich es dann aber kannte, war er für mich direkt unten durch, eine meiner persönlichen _Personae non gratae._

Da hatte selbst Stefan Raab mehr Anstand und Fingerspitzengefühl


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei Böhmermann fand ich es äußerst problematisch, dass er sich dem alten rassistischen Narrativ bediente, dass es Türken ja mit Ziegen oder Schafen treiben. Satire sollte gezielt sein und nicht ein ganzes Volk gleich verunglimpfen.


Nur das Böhmermann das Ganze mit den Worten einleitete, einmal zeigen zu wollen, wie es aussehen müsste, wenn man jemanden _tatsächlich_ beleidigen wolle - im Vergleich zu Dingen, über die sich Erdogan und Co. davor künstlich aufgeregt hatten.

Das war also eine exemplarische Überspitzung mit Ankündigung, nicht eine achtlos herausgehauene Despektierlichkeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur das Böhmermann das Ganze mit den Worten einleitete, einmal zeigen zu wollen, wie es aussehen müsste, wenn man jemanden _tatsächlich_ beleidigen wolle - im Vergleich zu Dingen, über die sich Erdogan und Co. davor künstlich aufgeregt hatten.
> 
> Das war also eine exemplarische Überspitzung mit Ankündigung, nicht eine achtlos herausgehauene Despektierlichkeit.


Auch wenn, ich kenne viele Türken, die sich dadurch richtig angepisst gefühlt haben, was ich auch gut verstehen kann, weil es Sprüche sind, die sie seit Schulzeiten von anderen zu hören bekommen. Und dann stellst sich Böhmermann da hin, kündigt es an und reproduziert diesen Scheiß auch noch. Ich meine stell dir vor, es würde sich um einen israelischen Politiker handeln, und Böhmermann sagt dann "Okay, wenn ich dich beleidigen wollte, hätte ich >insert any antisemitism< gesagt..." Dann wäre hier aber die Post abgegangen, und Böhmermann wäre heute wahrscheinlich nur eine kurze mediale Randnotiz der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, hier bei uns im Forum gäbe es dafür eine klare 3-Punkte Verwarnung für einen _Personenbezogenen Angriff._


Das ist nicht wahr eule.
Niemand bekommt hier eine Verwarnung wenn Diktatoren/autoritäre Herrscher hier sowas abbekommen oder hast du den Ausdruck "Putler" einmal gelöscht?
Nein hast du nicht, es sind öffentliche Personen die schwere Verbrechen begehen.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei Böhmermann fand ich es äußerst problematisch, dass er sich dem alten rassistischen Narrativ bediente, dass es Türken ja mit Ziegen oder Schafen treiben. Satire sollte gezielt sein und nicht ein ganzes Volk gleich verunglimpfen.


Du hast nicht verstanden was das bringen sollte.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Auch wenn, ich kenne viele Türken, die sich dadurch richtig angepisst gefühlt haben, was ich auch gut verstehen kann, weil es Sprüche sind, die sie seit Schulzeiten von anderen zu hören bekommen


War echt traurig, dass das mehr Aufregung erzeugt hat als die Unterstützung für den IS oder den Krieg gegen kurdische Zivilisten durch Erdogan.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Krieg gegen kurdische Zivilisten durch Erdogan.


Es wird Krieg gegen Terror der PKK geführt und ich kenne viele pro Erdogan und Anti PKK Kurden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es wird Krieg gegen Terror der PKK geführt und ich kenne viele pro Erdogan und Anti PKK Kurden.


Und die Ukraine wird derzeit entnazifiziert, wissen wir.


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2022)

Für die Politik der türkischen Regierung bitte ein eigenes Thema aufmachen, danke


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das war also eine exemplarische Überspitzung mit Ankündigung, nicht eine achtlos herausgehauene Despektierlichkeit.


Auch mit "fiktiver" Ankündigung war die ganze Aktion vollkommen unnötig und geschmacklos.
Aber wenn es sein Ziel war zu provozieren, dann hatte er das erreicht.


----------



## seahawk (29. September 2022)

Bin mal gespannt wie man den Angriff auf die Energieversorgung bewerten wird und was die Reaktion sein wird.


----------



## chill_eule (29. September 2022)

Welchen Angriff meinst du @seahawk?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2022)

Wahrscheinlich den auf die Energie-NICHT-Versorgung  .


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Bekommen wir auch Gas aus der Türkei geliefert? Wusste ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

Landtagswahl in Niedersachsen: Prognose: SPD stärkste Kraft - FDP könnte Einzug schaffen

Wahlbeteiligung nur 60% und die AfD ist stark  geworden mit 11,5%. 



> Unzufriedenheit mit Scholz​Deutlich ausgeprägt ist hingegen die Unzufriedenheit mit dem Krisenmanagement der Bundesregierung, das sich vor allem an SPD-Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz festmacht. Nur 43 Prozent der Niedersachsen sind mit seiner Arbeit zufrieden, für 67 Prozent wirkt er zögerlich und unentschlossen, das bewertet selbst die Hälfte der SPD-Wählerschaft so.
> 
> Dass die SPD in Niedersachsen in den Vorwahlumfragen hinter ihrem letzten Wahlergebnis von knapp 37 Prozent zurückblieb, obwohl eine Mehrheit mit der SPD-geführten Landesregierung zufrieden ist, hat mit der Unzufriedenheit über die Bundesregierung zu tun.
> 
> Offen ist, ob das Vertrauen in Weil so stark ist, dass er im Endspurt bisher zögerliche Wählerinnen und Wähler doch noch überzeugen kann. Zuletzt in Nordrhein-Westfalen hatte die SPD gerade in ihren Hochburgen starke Mobilisierungsprobleme, allerdings mit einem wenig bekannten Kandidaten und aus der Rolle der Opposition heraus.





> AfD profitiert von Proteststimmung​Zu den Zeichen der Krise gehört eine erstarkte Proteststimmung, von der die AfD erkennbar profitiert. Neben ihrem Kernthema Zuwanderung ist das Hauptmotiv für ihre Wählerinnen und Wähler wie schon auf dem Höhepunkt der Flüchtlingskrise die Ablehnung der anderen Parteien. 90 Prozent der Befragten, die der AfD ihre Stimme geben wollen, begründen dies auch damit, die AfD sei die einzige Partei, "mit der ich meinen Protest gegenüber der vorherrschenden Politik ausdrücken kann".
> 
> Ob sich dieser Protest vor allem auf steigende Preise, die Sanktionen gegen Putin, Flüchtlinge oder die Corona-Regeln konzentriert, spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ein Teil der Wählerschaft, der zuletzt eher auf die Stimmabgabe verzichtete, ist in der Krise wieder mobilisierbar und trifft sich bei der AfD.


Quelle: Sorgen prägen die Wahlentscheidung

Ich glaube wenn jetzt Bundestagswahl wäre, würde die AfD noch mehr Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn jetzt Bundestagswahl wäre, würde die AfD noch mehr Stimmen bekommen.


Sollen sich halt mal die Parteien überlegen, warum das so ist und was sie verbockt haben.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sollen sich halt mal die Parteien überlegen, warum das so ist und was sie verbockt haben.


Wir sind noch mitten in der Krise. Man sollte erstmal abwarten wie wir durch den Winter kommen.
Dann kann man beurteilen was richtig gemacht wurde und was nicht.
Und AfD, auch aus Protest wählen, ist für mich ein NoGo.


----------



## Trash123 (9. Oktober 2022)

Wir kommen bestimmt durch den Winter, dass wird dann als Erfolg der Regierung gefeiert. Die Frage ist, wer bezahlt die Zeche?


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2022)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Wir kommen bestimmt durch den Winter, dass wird dann als Erfolg der Regierung gefeiert. Die Frage ist,* wer bezahlt die Zeche*?


Du bezahlst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sollen sich halt mal die Parteien überlegen, warum das so ist und was sie verbockt haben.



Gelegentlich die Wahrheit gesagt und/oder sich an Lösungen für bestehende Probleme versucht.
Bei einigen Wählern kommt man halt nur an, wenn man permanent schöne, simple Lügen erzählt oder anderen die Schuld dafür gibt, dass die Welt nicht perfekt ist (wofür man selbst aber auch keine Lösung hat).


----------



## Trash123 (9. Oktober 2022)

Wir, die Steuerzahler bezahlen die Zeche und das ist traurig. Solange wir weiter ausgequetscht werden können, ohne einen Aufstand zu machen, wird sich nichts ändern. Das habe die aktuelle und die vergangene Regierung gemein. Ich glaube die haben schon lange vergessen für was sie gewählt wurden!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

Zitate aus der untersten Bildungsschicht.


----------



## Trash123 (9. Oktober 2022)

Bitte gern geschehen. Hast du Mal recherchiert warum wie hier in Deutschland die höchsten Strompreise haben? Mach das mal!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Bitte gern geschehen. Hast du Mal recherchiert warum wie hier in Deutschland die höchsten Strompreise haben? Mach das mal!


Hab ich, aber auf deine Argumentation bin ich gespannt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zitate aus der untersten Bildungsschicht.


Ich fühle mich gerade beleidigt, da ich mit meiner 10. klasse wohl auch zur "untersten bildungsschicht" gehöre. Allerdings schimpfe ich nicht blind auf andere...


Trash123 schrieb:


> Wir, die Steuerzahler bezahlen die Zeche und das ist traurig. Solange wir weiter ausgequetscht werden können, ohne einen Aufstand zu machen, wird sich nichts ändern. Das habe die aktuelle und die vergangene Regierung gemein. Ich glaube die haben schon lange vergessen für was sie gewählt wurden!


Da kannst du herum spreiseln und wie rumpelstilzchen ums feuer springen wie du willst. Ändern wird das erstmal nix. Du kannst nur anderen in den ar... kriechen, aber dann bist du ziemlich braun. (nichts anderes machen rechte und co)
Ich für meinen teil halte da nix von. Ich passe mich an und mache weiter so gut es geht. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, eigentlich geht es uns viel zu gut. Das der standard bei jeder kleinen störung zusammen bricht war ja nun auch vorher zu sehen, vor allem wenn man sich immer nach dem billigsten streckt um den eigenen standard möglichst hoch zu bekommen. Von daher wird es auch langsam mal zeit, das wir auf den boden der tatsachen herunter geholt werden.


----------



## Poulton (9. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zitate aus der untersten Bildungsschicht.


Deine Mitgliedschaft in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend war dann wohl unterste Bildungsschicht von oben.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich gerade beleidigt, da ich mit meiner 10. klasse wohl auch zur "untersten bildungsschicht" gehöre.


Bildung misst sich in der Realität nicht in Abschlüssen.


----------



## Lotto (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sind noch mitten in der Krise.


Die Krise hat noch gar nicht richtig angefangen.


----------



## Trash123 (9. Oktober 2022)

Dann teile uns Mal deine Realität mit und vor allem wie es weitergeht mit Deutschland?


----------



## Trash123 (9. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab ich, aber auf deine Argumentation bin ich gespannt.


Hoher Strompreis, hohe Stromsteuern. Vielleicht kann uns der Herr aus der höheren Bildungsschicht erklären wer davon der Nutznießer ist.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2022)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Hoher Strompreis, hohe Stromsteuern.


Also erstmal auch in absoluten Zahlen haben wir nicht die höchsten Strompreise, jedenfalls nicht durchgehend,
derzeit schwankt es stark.
Weiterhin wirst du als Steuerzahler auch belastet, wenn man den Strompreis teilweise im Staatshaushalt versteckt wie die Franzosen.
Letztlich vergisst du auch, dass man nicht nur Preise sondern auch Einkommen vergleichen musst,
also kurz: Wie lange muss der durchschnittliche Deutsche Arbeitnehmer für eine kWh arbeiten->da liegt Deutschland weit weg von der Spitze.


----------



## Trash123 (10. Oktober 2022)

Vertiefe mal bitte deine Recherche und du wirst feststellen, dass der Strompreis günstiger sein könnte, dies aber nicht gewollt ist.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Oktober 2022)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Vertiefe mal bitte deine Recherche und du wirst feststellen, dass der Strompreis günstiger sein könnte, dies aber nicht gewollt ist.


Natürlich könnte der Strompreis geringer sein, nämlich  wenn der Staat ihn subventioniert. Und womit macht er das? Richtig, mit Steuergeldern. Und wer bezahlt Steuern? - Huch! 

Poltisch kann man den Strompreis für Endverbraucher auch senken, indem man die Lasten gerechter verteilt. Zum Bleistift, indem einige Preisprivilegien für gewerbliche Verbraucher fallen. Allerdings produzieren diese dann teurer, womit die Kosten für ihre Produkte steigen. Aber egal, hier geht es schließlich total isoliert um zu senkende Strompreise, richtig?  

Erzeugerseitig kann man den Strompreis senken, indem man günstigste Erzeuger stärkt. Also Erneuerbare, denn die haben nachweislich die geringsten Gestehungskosten.
Anderer Erzeuger sind auch recht billig in der Stromproduktion - allerdings auch nur deshalb, weil die Zukunftskosten von den kommenden Generation getragen werden.
Und damit sind wir schon beim Knackpunkt: Wir bezahlen gerade die Zukunftskosten für die energetische Fettlebe derjenigen, die in der Vergangenheit Verbraucher waren. Deshalb war Strom lange (vermeintlich) billig und ist jetzt für uns teuer.

Die Frage ist jetzt: Wollen wir die Schei5e weiter vor uns herschieben und den Haufen noch größer machen, oder etwas investieren, den Haufen abbauen und aus einem Teil davon womöglich sogar Dünger machen?


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte der Strompreis geringer sein, nämlich  wenn der Staat ihn subventioniert. Und womit macht er das? Richtig, mit Steuergeldern. Und wer bezahlt Steuern? - Huch!


Na ja, eigentlich ist es das Prinzip vom Merit-Order, dass den Strompreis so extrem teuer macht.

Ganz vereinfacht wird 80-90 % des Stroms zu sehr erschwinglichen Preisen erzeugt.
Bei einer "Verknappung" können aber die Stromerzeuger quasi für allen erzeugten Strom den Höchstpreis abfordern, der für die letzten 10% der Verstromung z. b. durch Gas  anfällt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCm0JiP6dtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Thema wäre eigentlich ganz einfach.
Merit-Order abschaffen und die Erzeuger bekommen  nur das Geld, w s sie selbst zur Erzeugung benötigen inkl. einer  Gewinnspanne von meinethalben 15-20%


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte der Strompreis geringer sein, nämlich wenn der Staat ihn subventioniert. Und womit macht er das? Richtig, mit Steuergeldern. Und wer bezahlt Steuern? - Huch!


Oder die Steuern und Abgaben darauf einfach abschafft und beim Staat Geld spart.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Thema wäre eigentlich ganz einfach.
> Merit-Order abschaffen und die Erzeuger bekommen  nur das Geld, w s sie selbst zur Erzeugung benötigen inkl. einer  Gewinnspanne von meinethalben 15-20%


Ja und nein. Es würde die Strompreise erst einmal senken, sorgt aber auch dafür, dass etliche Erzeuger nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig wären. Und dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
 Entweder verschwinden sie  vom Markt, was normalerweise ein gesunder Vorgang ist, derzeit allerdings fatal wäre, da wir sie mangels Alternativen noch ein Weilchen benötigen.
Oder diese Erzeuger werden staatlich gestützt und wir alle können mal raten, wer das letztlich bezahlt. Dann haben wir die Kosten zwar nicht auf der Stromrechnung, aber dafür als Kosten oder Lasten anderswo.

Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Energie ist _immer_ teuer. Die Frage ist, wie schnell man die möglichst günstigste Erzeugung auf die Beine gestellt bekommt - und wie man die Lasten verteilt.
Wenn man beispielsweise zur Abwechslung einmal die "Richtigen" zur Kasse bitten würde, könnte man sich auch die Rettung eigentlich unwirtschaftlicher Energieerzeuger leisten, ohne dass es auf Kosten derer geht, bei denen der Geldbeutel ohnehin ständig Schwindsucht hat.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder die Steuern und Abgaben darauf einfach abschafft und beim Staat Geld spart.


Beispiele für solche Erfolgsrezepte sind Nordkorea, Somalia etc., also unbedingt nachahmenswert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Beispiele für solche Erfolgsrezepte sind Nordkorea, Somalia etc., also unbedingt nachahmenswert.


Ich habe echt den Eindruck, dass du nicht dazu in der Lage bist, sachlich zu einer Diskussion beizutragen. Lasse es doch einfach sein.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Es würde die Strompreise erst einmal senken, sorgt aber auch dafür, dass etliche Erzeuger nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig wären. Und dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
> Entweder verschwinden sie  vom Markt, was normalerweise ein gesunder Vorgang ist, derzeit allerdings fatal wäre, da wir sie mangels Alternativen noch ein Weilchen benötigen.


Wer genau würde denn da auf dem Markt verschwinden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man jetzt z. B. den Preis bei ca. 80% vom Kohlepreis hinlegen würde, würden die nur die Kohlekraftwerke (durch den Staat) subventioniert werden müssen.
Alle, die Gaskraftwerke betreiben, gehen über die Wupper, was erst mal OK ist.
Weil aus Gas Strom machen ist derzeit kaum der richtige Weg, oder?
Ist ja im Prinzip noch doofer als Kernkraft.
Profitieren würden alle, die erneuerbare Energien anbieten, sprich sie würden Kapital für den Ausbau erhalten.
Eigentlich aus meiner Brille ganz einfach.

Bitte immer im klaren sein, dass Gas derzeit irgendwas um die 5% von der Gesamtstrommenge ausmacht, also weniger als das von Kernkraft (!)
Es findet hier eine massive Geldumverteilung hin zu wenigen Aktienbesitzern bzw. firmen statt und das auf Kosten einer ganzen Volkswirtschaft.


----------



## seahawk (10. Oktober 2022)

Das ist zu kurz gedacht, weil eine Verfügbarkeit von nur 95% des Bedarfs eben bedeutet, dass das Netz zusammenbricht, wenn man nicht vorher Großverbraucher Not abschaltet. Das Problem wurde in den letzten Jahren geschaffen, in denen man aus Klimagründen dafür sorgte, dass die grundlastfähigen Kraftwerke (Atom + Kohle) zuerst abgeschaltet wurden, während man die Spitzenlastkraftwerke (Gas) nun auch Grundlast abdecken sollten.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist zu kurz gedacht, weil eine Verfügbarkeit von nur 95% des Bedarfs eben bedeutet, dass das Netz zusammenbricht, wenn man nicht vorher Großverbraucher Not abschaltet. Das Problem wurde in den letzten Jahren geschaffen, in denen man aus Klimagründen dafür sorgte, dass die grundlastfähigen Kraftwerke (Atom + Kohle) zuerst abgeschaltet wurden, während man die Spitzenlastkraftwerke (Gas) nun auch Grundlast abdecken sollten.


Nun ja, zunächst geht es rein um die Vergütung.
Alle, die Erneuerbaren, AKWs und Kohle betreiben verdienen Geld, jene die Gas betrieben, eben nicht.

Guggt man sich nun z. B. RWE an (bei den anderen mag es ähnlich sein, k. A.)
Werden 45,9+32,2+22,7+7,1+0,04 = 107,94 TWh mit was anderem und 52,4 TWh mit Gas erzeugt (2021).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Mit was anderem" wird mit Gewinn vergütet und lediglich die Differenzkosten zw. Kohle und Gas würde nicht vergütet.
Rein rechnerisch würde RWE dann immer noch über alles gut-sehr gut verdienen^^, selbst wenn die Gasraftwerke durchlaufen würden.
RWE würde nicht Pleite gehen, sondern nur etwas weniger verdienen.
Darauf will ich hinaus...

Und noch mal, RWE als größer Gas-Strom Betreiber sieht da noch schlecht aus, anderen geht es da viel besser.
Eon könnte bei 4,6% Gasanteil das kurz vor Wuppe sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:https://www.eon.de/de/gk/service/veroeffentlichungen/stromkennzeichnung.html


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, eigentlich ist es das Prinzip vom Merit-Order, dass den Strompreis so extrem teuer macht.


75% des Strommarktes werden nicht über die Strombörse gehandelt!


compisucher schrieb:


> Merit-Order abschaffen


Das ist keine Regel die irgendwo steht, das ist ein Marktprinzip.
Stell dir vor du bist auf dem Wochenmarkt, nebeneinander stehen 2 Gemüsehändler und du willst 100 Kilo Kartoffeln kaufen.
Der eine Händler ruft 3€ pro Kilo aus, der andere 9€.
Du kaufst natürlich für 3€/kg, aber dieser Händler hat nur 90 Kilo.
Du rufst also zum anderen rüber, dass du noch 10 Kilo für 9€/kg nimmst.
Jetzt sagt der eigentlich günstigere Händler, dass er auch mehr Geld möchte. Er hat ja keinen Wettbewerbsvorteil mehr wenn er massiv billiger ist weil du auch teurer kaufen musst.

Deswegen redet man ja auch von Übergewinnsteuern.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 75% des Strommarktes werden nicht über die Strombörse gehandelt!


Und der Rest von 25% diktiert den hohen Preis...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist keine Regel die irgendwo steht, das ist ein Marktprinzip.


Ja klar, und jener Anteil, der über die Börse gehandelt wird, diktiert den hohen Preis.
Es ist ein anders gelagerter Auswuchs des Kapitalismus wie auch z. B. TESLA völlig überzogen bewertet wird.
Die Börse hat sich von "Firma holt sich Kapital vom Markt und hat als Sicherheit ein Unternehmen im Hintergrund" zu einem reinen Zockerparadies entwickelt.

MIR persönlich ist das wurscht, weil Eigenversorger, aber alle, die zu hohe Strom- und/oder Gaskosten haben, bedanken sich darüber herzlich, dass einige wenige das Geschäft ihres Lebens machen.

Es ist doch faktisch so, dass diese Wenige einen größeren Teil der Industrie und Handwerk an die Wand fahren.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen redet man ja auch von Übergewinnsteuern.


Du kannst im nachhinein das Geld einziehen oder in Vorneherein vermeiden, dass es überhaupt zu solchen Gewinnabschöpfungen kommt.
Der Nachteil der ersteren Methode ist, dass es evtl. für einige Unternehmen schlichtweg zu spät kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und der Rest von 25% diktiert den hohen Preis...


Nein compi, das ist Unsinn.
Wenn dein Versorger 2020 für 5 Jahre Strom eingekauft hat (5 Jahre geht z.B. an der Börse gar nicht) werden die 
Strompreise bei dir auch erstmal nicht steigen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Du kannst im nachhinein das Geld einziehen oder in Vorneherein vermeiden, dass es überhaupt zu solchen Gewinnabschöpfungen kommt.


Das ist Entwicklungsfeindlich, weißt du was du damit im Endeffekt machst?
Du sorgst dafür, dass ein Unternehmen das effektiver produziert als die Konkurrenz dadurch keinen Vorteil auf dem Markt hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du sorgst dafür, dass ein Unternehmen das effektiver produziert als die Konkurrenz dadurch keinen Vorteil auf dem Markt hat.


Dafür sorgt doch schon die Strombörse.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein compi, das ist Unsinn.
> Wenn dein Versorger 2020 für 5 Jahre Strom eingekauft hat (5 Jahre geht z.B. an der Börse gar nicht) werden die
> Strompreise bei dir auch erstmal nicht steigen.


Wenn der Versorger den Strom für 5 Jahre eingekauft hätte, dann dürfte es doch gar keine Strompreiserhöhung geben?
Also wirklich rein Interesse halber:
Warum steigt der Strompreis überhaupt?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn der Versorger den Strom für 5 Jahre eingekauft hätte, dann dürfte es doch gar keine Strompreiserhöhung geben?


Hat halt nicht jeder und die, die es haben (idR. die Grundversorger), haben inzwischen deutlich mehr Kunden und müssen teuer nachkaufen.
Viele haben halt kurzfristig gekauft und da der Spotmarkt teuer geworden ist, ist das zocken halt schief gegangen.

Wer ordentlich geplant hat, der hat auch keine Preisexplosion beim Strom.


compisucher schrieb:


> Warum steigt der Strompreis überhaupt?


Da gibt es einige Gründe.
In Frankreich und anderen europäischen Ländern sind viele AKWs ungeplant ausgefallen (unsere Abschaltungen sind einkalkuliert) und dazu sind noch alle fossilen Brennstoffe und auch Brennstäbe teurer geworden.
Dazu ist auch der Transport teurer geworden und es gibt natürlich Spekulationen.

Es sind einfach unglaublich viele Schrauben...


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige Gründe.
> In Frankreich und anderen europäischen Ländern sind viele AKWs ungeplant ausgefallen (unsere Abschaltungen sind einkalkuliert) und dazu sind noch alle fossilen Brennstoffe und auch Brennstäbe teurer geworden.
> Dazu ist auch der Transport teurer geworden und es gibt natürlich Spekulationen.


Spekulatius bin ich bei Dir, deshalb meine Einwände.
Das mit Strom ist teuer und AKWs in Frankreich fallen aus, kann kaum der Grund sein, denn:
Grenzüberschreitender Stromhandel​Deutschland war im Jahr 2021 erneut Netto-Stromexporteur mit insgesamt 17,4 TWh. Dabei betrug der Export 57,0 TWh (2020: 52,4 TWh) und der Import 39,6 TWh (2020: 33,9 TWh). Der Nettoexport ist im Vergleich zu 2020 (18,5 TWh) um 5,9 Prozent gesunken.
Quelle: https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sh...land war im Jahr 2021,um 5,9 Prozent gesunken.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es sind einfach unglaublich viele Schrauben...


Die meisten Schrauben sitzen bei denen, die derzeit einen irren Reibach machen.
Gas ist was anderes, klar, wo keines ist, wird es teuer.
Aber Strom?
Der müsste m. E. einfach konstant bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit Strom ist teuer und AKWs in Frankreich fallen aus, kann kaum der Grund sein, denn:


Ja wir haben mehr Nachfrage bei unseren Kraftwerken, das treibt den Preis.
Natürlich könnten wir jetzt die EU verlassen und damit den gemeinsamen Markt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn der Versorger den Strom für 5 Jahre eingekauft hätte, dann dürfte es doch gar keine Strompreiserhöhung geben?
> Also wirklich rein Interesse halber:
> Warum steigt der Strompreis überhaupt?



Alles eine Mischkalkulation: Der Börsenstrom ist teilweise um Faktor 10 teurer geworden, die Strompreise haben sich teils nicht mal verdoppelt. Weil sie zum Teil eben auf längerfristigen Verträgen beruhen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Spekulatius bin ich bei Dir, deshalb meine Einwände.
> Das mit Strom ist teuer und AKWs in Frankreich fallen aus, kann kaum der Grund sein, denn:



Natürlich kann das ein Grund sein. Wenn in Frankreich 10 Cent mehr die kWh gezahlt werden, als hier üblich, dann drückt der Stromhändler halt 1-2 Cent Übertragungsgebühren ab und verkauft die Energie solange dort, bis hiesige Anbieter wegen des entstehenden Mangels bereit sind, auf 1-2 Cent an die französischen Preise ranzugehen. Das ist schon seit Jahren der Grund, warum Deutschland nicht nur von den Strommengen her Netto-Exporteur ist, sondern auch vom Wert des international gehandelten Stroms: Unsere Gaskraftwerke springen immer dann ein, wenns irgendwo anders richtig kritisch ist und deswegen absurde Preise gezahlt werden.


----------



## Lotto (11. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und noch mal, RWE als größer Gas-Strom Betreiber sieht da noch schlecht aus, anderen geht es da viel besser.
> Eon könnte bei 4,6% Gasanteil das kurz vor Wuppe sein:
> 
> 
> ...



Ok jetzt verstehe ich warum Eon hier 96 Cent/ kWh aufruft und damit doppelt so teuer ist wie die Stadtwerke .


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unsere Gaskraftwerke springen immer dann ein, wenns irgendwo anders richtig kritisch ist und deswegen absurde Preise gezahlt werden.


Aha... (war mir schon klar)
Danke für das "absurd"


----------



## Neronimo (13. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> [...]
> Das mit Strom ist teuer und AKWs in Frankreich fallen aus, kann kaum der Grund sein, denn:
> Grenzüberschreitender Stromhandel​Deutschland war im Jahr 2021 erneut Netto-Stromexporteur mit insgesamt 17,4 TWh. Dabei betrug der Export 57,0 TWh (2020: 52,4 TWh) und der Import 39,6 TWh (2020: 33,9 TWh). Der Nettoexport ist im Vergleich zu 2020 (18,5 TWh) um 5,9 Prozent gesunken.
> Quelle: https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/DE/2022/20220107_smard.html#:~:text=Deutschland war im Jahr 2021,um 5,9 Prozent gesunken.
> [...]


Frankreich deckelt Gas- und bremst Strompreis: Kein Bürger hat irgendeinen Sparanreiz, und verbraucht munter weiter.
Geplante und Ungeplante Wartungen nehmen knapp die Hälfte der AKWs vom Netz -> Zu wenig Strom wird produziert, um Bedarf zu decken.
Also reiben sich Kraftwerke in DE die Hände und befeuern ihre Gasturbinen, da man in FR den Strom zu jedem Preis verkaufen kann, da Papa Staat zahlt. Dies treibt Deutsche Gas- und Strompreise.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Da haben  wohl "Reichsbürger" den Sturz der Bundesregierung geplant:



> *Bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände und der Sturz der Regierung - das sind die Ziele einer staatsfeindlichen Gruppierung, die im April auffliegt. Auch die Entführung des Bundesgesundheitsministers ist geplant. Die Fäden soll eine Frau aus Mittelsachsen gezogen haben, die der Polizei nun ins Netz geht.*
> 
> Im Zusammenhang mit der mutmaßlich geplanten Entführung von Bundesgesundheitsminister Karl Lauterbach hat die Bundesanwaltschaft eine Frau wegen Terrorverdachts festnehmen lassen. Elisabeth R. soll die Anführerin jener staatsfeindlichen Gruppierung sein, die im April aufgeflogen war, teilte die Behörde in Karlsruhe mit. Der Generalbundesanwalt bezeichnet sie als "Rädelsführerin" einer terroristischen Vereinigung. Sie sei im Landkreis Mittelsachsen festgenommen worden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Geplante Lauterbach-Entführung

Außerdem haben sie die Entführung von Karl Lauterbach geplant.
Ich halte diese Reichsbürger Spinner für sehr gefährlich.
Die sind eine ernstzunehmende Gefahr für Deutschland, weil viele von denen auch  (illegal)  Waffen besitzen.


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da haben  wohl "Reichsbürger" den Sturz der Regierung geplant:
> 
> 
> Quelle: Geplante Lauterbach-Entführung
> ...


Die sind genauso gefährlich wie jeder andere Mensch...egal ob Reichsbürger, Rechtsextreme, Linksextreme oder keiner von diesen Gruppen...Idioten gibt es überall.

Ich kenn auch nen Reichsbürger...vom moralischen, menschlichen her nen Super Typ...seine politischen/gesetzlichen Ansichten sind dann aber eher Phantasialand deluxe.
Der tut keiner Fliege weh und wird von der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft nur gegängelt, obwohl er eigentlich nur seine Ruhe will.
Ich will nicht sagen, das Reichsbürger keine komischen Leute sind, aber meistens gehören zu nem Streit 2 Parteien.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die sind eine ernstzunehmende Gefahr für Deutschland, weil viele von denen auch (illegal) Waffen besitzen.



Die besitzen nicht nur Waffen, sondern die besitzen *viele *Waffen, das ist das Problem. So wie viele Kriminelle Organisationen in Deutschland.


Eckism schrieb:


> ie sind genauso gefährlich wie jeder andere Mensch



Ja wenn die sich aber zusammen rotten, mit über die Jahre gesammelte, Illegale Waffen und dann mal die Fantasie mit den durchgeht wird brenzlig.


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die besitzen nicht nur Waffen, sondern die besitzen *viele *Waffen, das ist das Problem. So wie viele Kriminelle Organisationen in Deutschland.
> 
> 
> Ja wenn die sich aber zusammen rotten, mit über die Jahre gesammelte, Illegale Waffen und dann mal die Fantasie mit den durchgeht wird brenzlig.


Oh ja, ausschließlich Reichsbürger haben Waffen bzw. illegale Waffen...welcome in the Dorf...wobei, die sind nicht illegal,die sind nur nicht registriert.^^
Auf alten Dachböden in Dörfen schlummern massenhaft Waffen...und weil man die nicht so einfach losbekommt ohne schief angeguckt zu werden bleiben die dort einfach.
Wir hatten Glück, wir kannten einen Waffenladenbesitzer und haben dem den Schund vor Jahrzehnten geschenkt.
Zumal ist es völlig ausgeschlossen, das legale Waffenbesitzer (Jäger, Sportschützen) mal austicken...


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Oh ja, ausschließlich Reichsbürger haben Waffen bzw. illegale Waffen...welcome in the Dorf...wobei, die sind nicht illegal,die sind nur nicht registriert



Die akzeptieren aber den Staat nicht und besitzen Waffen das findest du nicht bedenklich ?


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die akzeptieren aber den Staat nicht und besitzen Waffen das findest du nicht bedenklich ?


Wieso sollte ich das bedenklich finden? Ich bin nicht der Staat und somit bin ich denen egal...zumindest in dieser Hinsicht ist der normale Bürger mal relative Safe.^^
WIr haben einige Sicherheitsbehörden...wenn nen Politiker eine aufn Sack bekommt, haben se halt verkackt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Staat und somit bin ich denen egal...zumindest in dieser Hinsicht ist der normale Bürger mal relative Safe.^^


Wenn es mal zum Bürgerkrieg kommt bis du alles andere als "safe".


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das bedenklich finden? Ich bin nicht der Staat und somit bin ich denen egal...zumindest in dieser Hinsicht ist der normale Bürger mal relative Safe.^^
> WIr haben einige Sicherheitsbehörden...wenn nen Politiker eine aufn Sack bekommt, haben se halt verkackt.



Stell dir doch einfach mal vor, die versuchen den Staat zu erpressen und nehmen dich als Geisel. Hast du dann immer noch nichts mit dem Staat zu tun ? Sondern nur der Staat mit dir ?


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es mal zum Bürgerkrieg kommt bis du alles andere als "safe".


Bürgerkrieg...mach Dich doch nicht lächerlich...das ist ne Minderheit wie jede andere auch.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Stell dir doch einfach mal vor, die versuchen den Staat zu erpressen und nehmen dich als Geisel. Hast du dann immer noch nichts mit dem Staat zu tun ? Sondern nur der Staat mit dir ?


WIe soll jemand den Staat erpressen, der den Staat gar nicht anerkennt?
Das ist ja wie nen Wunschzettel an den richrigen echten und einzigen Weihnachtsmann zu schreiben und auf Geschenke von diesem zu hoffen.

Und im Zweifel hab ich halt verkackt...


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> WIe soll jemand den Staat erpressen, der den Staat gar nicht anerkennt?



Ja das ist ja das Problem mit der Fantasie dieser Leute denken das geht. Ich geb den Reichsbürger den Punkt das die Gesetze innerhalb unseres Landes benutzen, um ihr Recht durchzusetzen um den Staat zu schaden.

Die nennen es ja Besatzung oder wie auch immer. Das Vokabular spielt ja keine Rolle, ob du mit der Besatzung oder dem Staat was zu tun hast, ist ja wurscht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bürgerkrieg...mach Dich doch nicht lächerlich...das ist ne Minderheit wie jede andere auch.


Die sind zwar eine Minderheit können aber trotzdem großen Schaden anrichten der das System destabilsiert.
Dann brauchen nur noch mehr soziale Verwerfungen, AFD Zuwächse, Demos und schlimmstenfalls Aufstände dazu kommen und schon läuft das Fass über.  Dann gibt es noch unterschiedliche ethnische Gruppen, die sich auch noch gegenseitig an die Kehlen gehen könnten, wenn der Staatsapparat nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2022)

Ihr seid da viel zu unentspannt...nur der, der Angst hat lässt sich von diesen Kaspern einschüchtern.
Dann kommt noch dazu, das ich aufn Dorf am Arsch der Welt im Wald und im Osten wohne, da lohnt sich nen Bürgerkrieg nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bürgerkrieg...mach Dich doch nicht lächerlich...das ist ne Minderheit wie jede andere auch.
> 
> WIe soll jemand den Staat erpressen, der den Staat gar nicht anerkennt?
> Das ist ja wie nen Wunschzettel an den richrigen echten und einzigen Weihnachtsmann zu schreiben und auf Geschenke von diesem zu hoffen.
> ...



Was soll denn der bescheuerte Vergleich?
Etwas nicht anzuerkennen ist etwas anderes, als seine Existenz zu leugnen. Putin erkennt auch nicht das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Ukrainer an, aber das heißt nicht, dass er sie einfach ignoriert. Ganz im Gegenteil: Wenn sich jemand auf nicht anerkennbare Art verhält, wird er zum Feind. Und Reichsbürger sehen unsere Gesellschaft und alle ihre Institutionen als Gegner, der keine Existenzberechtigung und keine Rechte hat. Einige mögen harmlos sein, weil sie allgemein rein gar nichts tun, aber wenn jemand mit dieser Grundeinstellung auch nur im geringsten Maße gewaltafin oder aktivistisch veranlagt ist, kommt es ganz schnell zu Gewalttagen gegen den Rest der Gesellschaft. Und das trifft dann auch dich, schließlich hängt dein alltäglicher Lebenswandel in vielerlei Hinsicht vom Staat ab.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann brauchen nur noch mehr soziale Verwerfungen, AFD Zuwächse, Demos und schlimmstenfalls Aufstände dazu kommen und schon läuft das Fass



Das ist die Bunderegierung aber auch selbst Schuld, mit der Aufnahme aller Leute die hier ins Land wollen.


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das trifft dann auch dich, schließlich hängt dein alltäglicher Lebenswandel in vielerlei Hinsicht vom Staat ab.


Vom Staat hängen eigentlich nur Steuerzahlen bei mir ab...notfalls kann ich drauf verzichten.^^

Wie gesagt, Idioten gibts überall und mit sämtlichen Gesinnungen...ob das jetzt Reichsbürger sind, die den Lauterbach entführen wollen, Klimaheinze, die sich auf der Gasse festkleben, Rechte die Asylbewerbewerber abfackeln oder Linke, die ganze Straßenzüge verwüsten...sie alle nerven immer irgendjemanden und/oder stören das öffentlich Leben, mehr aber auch nicht.

Der "Bürgerkrieg" wurde schonbei den Coronaleugnern herbeigeschwafelt. 
Die Preise steigen? Da gibet erstmal "Bürgerkrieg"...
So viele Flüchtlinge? Oh Gott, Bürgerkrieg incoming...

Das sind doch alles genauso bekloppte Verschwörungstheorien...alles immer nur Apokalypse, das Ende ist nah usw...das ist doch auch nicht gesund.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2022)

Vermutlich wirst du erst einsehen, dass der Staat mehr als nur Steuereintreiber ist, wenn sie nicht mehr nur das öffentliche Leben stören, sondern auch dein privates. Z.B. weil sie deinen von der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gewährten Besitzanspruch auf ""dein"" Grundstück nicht akzeptieren, sondern mit ihrem Bulldozer durch dein Haus fahren. Dann wirst du dir vermutlich wünschen, es gäbe so etwas wie eine "Polizei", die du rufen könntest. Aber wer braucht schon Staat, nicht?


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich wirst du erst einsehen, dass der Staat mehr als nur Steuereintreiber ist, wenn sie nicht mehr nur das öffentliche Leben stören, sondern auch dein privates. Z.B. weil sie deinen von der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gewährten Besitzanspruch auf ""dein"" Grundstück nicht akzeptieren, sondern mit ihrem Bulldozer durch dein Haus fahren. Dann wirst du dir vermutlich wünschen, es gäbe so etwas wie eine "Polizei", die du rufen könntest. Aber wer braucht schon Staat, nicht?


Ist mir Latte...ich habe weder Grundstück noch Haus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2022)

Dann hatte ich das falsch Erinnerung, funktioniert aber auch mit dem Haus eines anderem, in dem du zur Miete wohnst, mit Autos die du ohne Reichszulassung in der Öffentlichkeit abstellst oder gar ohne Reichsführerschein bewegst, etc.. Und viele Reichsbürger sehen sich dazu befugt, selbst gegen diese Verbrechen vorzugehen. Waffengewalt gegen Personen, also gegen dich, nicht ausgeschlossen. Das einzige, was sie davon abhält, ist ein Staat der doch deutlich mehr macht, als nur Steuern zu kassieren.


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige, was sie davon abhält, ist ein Staat der doch deutlich mehr macht, als nur Steuern zu kassieren.


Und siehste...wozu also die Panikmache? Ich schrieb schon weiter oben, das wir einige Sicherheitsbehörden haben, jegliche Panikmache ist nicht mehr als heiße Luft, und geht zudem noch aufs Gemüt.

Da ich mich in keinster Weise irgendwie von irgendwem bedroht fühle kassiert der Staat mich momentan nur ab...neben den Ölfirmen, Stromanbietern usw...natürlich.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Du fühlst dich nicht bedroht WEIL es den Staat gibt, nicht OBWOHL es den Staat gibt.


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du fühlst dich nicht bedroht WEIL es den Staat gibt, nicht OBWOHL es den Staat gibt.


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Der Großteil der Menschen will nur seine Ruhe und in Frieden leben, die paar Störenfriede würde man sich recht schnell entledigen. Darfste aber nicht, weil der Staat Selbstjustiz verbietet und immer erst was schlimmes passieren muss, bis der Staat überhaupt erstmal reagiert. Und dann haben die Störenfriede eh ne schwere Kindheit gehabt und werden gestreichelt.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Dann zieh halt irgendwo hin wo der Staat kaum noch was tut. Z.B. in eine US-Amerikanische Stadt welche ihrer Polizei die Förderung gestrichen hat, oder in das Südafrikanische Hinterland....
Also ich hab keine Lust selbst Waffengewalt anwenden zu müssen um zu überleben. :Ka:


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht sagen. Der Großteil der Menschen will nur seine Ruhe und in Frieden leben, die paar Störenfriede würde man sich recht schnell entledigen. Darfste aber nicht, weil der Staat Selbstjustiz verbietet und immer erst was schlimmes passieren muss, bis der Staat überhaupt erstmal reagiert. Und dann haben die Störenfriede eh ne schwere Kindheit gehabt und werden gestreichelt.


Was auch richtig ist. Man stelle sich vor, der Staat würde Selbstjustiz gut heißen. Wer entscheidet dann, wer weg muss? Du? Dein Nachbar?
Der Staat übernimmt wichtige Aufgaben, damit die Menschen eines Landes zusammen leben können und sorgt Im Streitfall für klare Verhältnisse.


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann zieh halt irgendwo hin wo der Staat kaum noch was tut. Z.B. in eine US-Amerikanische Stadt welche ihrer Polizei die Förderung gestrichen hat, oder in das Südafrikanische Hinterland....
> Also ich hab keine Lust selbst Waffengewalt anwenden zu müssen um zu überleben. :Ka:


Mein Englisch ist nicht so gut und mein Afrikanisch erst recht nicht.^^
Aber worum es mir eigentlich geht...
Man sieht also, das man seeeehr weit weg von Verschwörungstheorien irgendwelcher Bürgerkriege ist, weils hier in Deutschland eben läuft wie es läuft und jegliche Angst vor irgendwelchen Spinnern mit irgendwelchen Gesinnungen völlig unbegründet ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat übernimmt wichtige Aufgaben, damit die Menschen eines Landes zusammen leben können und sorgt Im Streitfall für klare Verhältnisse.


Er könnte schon härter gegen Gewalttäter, Mörder und Vergewaltiger vorgehen, dann würden aktiv beobachtete Leuts nicht erst noch 2 Leute abstechen oder Vergewaltiger auf Freigang mal flott das nächste Kind schnappen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem haben sie die Entführung von Karl Lauterbach geplant.


Höhöhö, den wollte ich nicht mal geschenkt... 

Ernsthaft:
Jemanden zu entführen ist eine schwerwiegende Straftat, absolut unlustig und in keiner Weise tolerierbar.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Reichsbürger Spinner für sehr gefährlich.


Jain, sehe ich ähnlich wie @Eckism.
Da gibt es im meinem erweiterten Umfeld durchgeknallte und andere, die meinethalben eine andere politische Meinung haben, aber weder Waffen besitzen noch Umsturzpläne tolerieren.

Da gibt es m. M. nach sowohl ganz links wie ganz rechts noch ganz andere Kaliber in der ideologischen Einstellung, wie auch im Willen, Gewalt anzuwenden.


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2022)

Man sollte ja auch erstmal festlegen, was ein Reichsbürger ist und was sich einfach nur Reichsbürger nennt.

Ich denke, die meisten "Reichsbürger" sind keine Reichsbürger im Sinne von Kein Ausweis, Führerschein der BRD, keine gesetzliche Krankenversicherung, nix mit Steuern zahlen und solche Sachen.

Nen Linker wird ja auch nicht zum Rechten (und andersrum), nur weil er/sie gegen russische Sanktionen ist...


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte ja auch erstmal festlegen, was ein Reichsbürger ist und was sich einfach nur Reichsbürger nennt.


Na ja, das sehe ich nun durchaus anders.
Wer sich Reichsbürger nennt, hat sich mit dem ideologischen Ansatz beschäftigt und weiss eigentlich ganz genau, was das bedeutet.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke, die meisten "Reichsbürger" sind keine Reichsbürger im Sinne von Kein Ausweis, Führerschein der BRD, keine gesetzliche Krankenversicherung, nix mit Steuern zahlen und solche Sachen.


Das ist richtig.
Meine persönliche und nicht repräsentative Stichprobe in meinem Umfeld sieht so aus, dass sich von Drei Personen nur eine etwas "Hardcore" ist und den Pass (aber nicht den Ausweis) quasi verweigert,
Führerschein, Krankenversicherung, blabliblö aber hat.
Die anderen zwei verorte ich unter "Anhängerschaft/Symphatisanten", die wohl entsprechende Parteien wählen bzw. wählen würden.
Zweifellos extrem konservativ/ganz rechts verortet, aber keiner von den Dreien hat auch nur die Andeutung einer Waffe im Haus.
Interessant dabei ist, dass einer negroide Vorfahren hat, also optisch nicht ganz in das klassische Bild anderer rechten Gruppierungen passt... ().


Eckism schrieb:


> Nen Linker wird ja auch nicht zum Rechten (und andersrum), nur weil er/sie gegen russische Sanktionen ist...


Yo, mei.
Wunder Punkt bei mir, weswegen ich extrem argwöhnisch in Richtung die Linke und Teilen der SPD aber auch Grüne schiele.
Leutz, die immer noch Russland als Wunschpartner sehen oder ganz offensichtlich vergessen haben, das der Kommunismus/Sozialismus krachend und nachweislich gescheitert ist und Russland  überhaupt nix mehr mit der ex UdSSR zu tun hat, sind mir deutlich suspekter als Leute die einem feuchten und unrealistischen Traum des Deutschen Reiches nachhängen.
Insofern werde ich und die Antifa auf Lebzeiten wohl keine Saufkumpel mehr werden...


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, das sehe ich nun durchaus anders.
> Wer sich Reichsbürger nennt, hat sich mit dem ideologischen Ansatz beschäftigt und weiss eigentlich ganz genau, was das bedeutet.
> 
> Das ist richtig.
> ...


Ich kenn das nur von meinen Kollegen, der ein richtiger Reichsbürger ist...der lehnt ALLES ab, was in irgendeiner Weise mit der Firma BRD zu tun hat.
Das heißt, keinen Ausweis, Führerschein , keine Krankenversicherung, keine Einkommens-und Umsatzsteuer, kein Konto (nur Barzahler) und ich glaube (wissen tu ichs nicht genau) hat er nichtmal Besitz im Sinne von, das Haus ist im Grundbuchamt auf ihn geschrieben. 
Waffen hat er auch nicht, ist wirklich ein lieber friedlicher Kerl, er will nur seine Ruhe haben, wobei er sich das Leben dafür wahrlich sehr schwer macht.

Für mich ist ein Reichsbürger nur, der wirklich alles staatliche ablehnt, ob das aber auch tatsächlich so ist, weiß ich auch nicht, den Rest sehe ich eher als Mitläufer, die irgendwas geiles gehört haben und einfach mal mitmachen, ohne wirklich auf das Luxussystem Deutschland zu verzichten.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kenn das nur von meinen Kollegen, der ein richtiger Reichsbürger ist...der lehnt ALLES ab, was in irgendeiner Weise mit der Firma BRD zu tun hat.
> Das heißt, keinen Ausweis, Führerschein , keine Krankenversicherung, keine Einkommens-und Umsatzsteuer, kein Konto (nur Barzahler) und ich glaube (wissen tu ichs nicht genau) hat er nichtmal Besitz im Sinne von, das Haus ist im Grundbuchamt auf ihn geschrieben.
> Waffen hat er auch nicht, ist wirklich ein lieber friedlicher Kerl, er will nur seine Ruhe haben, wobei er sich das Leben dafür wahrlich sehr schwer macht.


Ok, jemanden mit einer solch extremen Ausprägung kenne ich persönlich nicht.


Eckism schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Reichsbürger nur, der wirklich alles staatliche ablehnt, ob das aber auch tatsächlich so ist, weiß ich auch nicht, den Rest sehe ich eher als Mitläufer, die irgendwas geiles gehört haben und einfach mal mitmachen, ohne wirklich auf das Luxussystem Deutschland zu verzichten.


Aus dieser Perspektive heraus, kann man die mir bekannten tatsächlich eher als latente, politische "Mitläufer" bezeichnen.


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ok, jemanden mit einer solch extremen Ausprägung kenne ich persönlich nicht.


Extrem oder nicht...wenn man etwas ablehnt, dann lehnt man das eben komplett ab...auch die Vorzüge.
Und ich muss auch mal festhalten, er ist in keinster Weise Rechtsorientiert, er hat ne chinesische Frau (natürlich chinesische Ehe und keine BRD-Firmentechnische). Er lehnt halt wirklich nur die BRD ab, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
DIe meisten PseudoReichsbürger wissen ja nichtmal, das nicht nicht das 3. Reich gemeint ist, in dem sie Leben "wollen", sondern das Zeugs davor. Ich hab mir das Wochenlang von ihm erklären lassen, aber so richtig weiß ich das nach 4 Jahren auch nicht mehr...aber ein Reichsbürger ist kein Rechter. Ein Reichsbürger ist ein Reichsbürger und ein Rechter ist nen Rechter.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Reichsbürger nur, der wirklich alles staatliche ablehnt, ob das aber auch tatsächlich so ist, weiß ich auch nicht, den Rest sehe ich eher als Mitläufer, die irgendwas geiles gehört haben und einfach mal mitmachen, ohne wirklich auf das Luxussystem Deutschland zu verzichten.


Der Reichsbürger, der rechtes Gedankengut mit sich herum schleppt, lehnt natürlich den Staat ab, nimmt aber alles mit, was der Staat bietet, wie eben Hartz 4 und Co.
Das gleiche gibts auch auf der linken Seite. Die lehnen auch den Staat ab, kassieren aber jeden Cent ab, der in den Arsch geblasen wird.
Solche Typen gibts immer und die Gemeinschaft muss die mitschleppen und ertragen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ein Reichsbürger ist ein Reichsbürger und ein Rechter ist nen Rechter.


Nun ja, das alte Kaiserreich kann man ja nicht wirklich als Hort der glückseligen Kommunisten bezeichnen... 

Darum die von mir gewählte Bezeichnung konservativ/ganz rechts ohne hier einen zwangsweisen Zusammenhang mit völkischer oder nationalsozialistische Ideologie herstellen zu müssen.

Apropos, wer würde denn da als neuer König/Kaiser gehandelt?
Weil Rio Reiser ist ja leider schon verstorben...


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Reichsbürger, der rechtes Gedankengut mit sich herum schleppt, lehnt natürlich den Staat ab, nimmt aber alles mit, was der Staat bietet, wie eben Hartz 4 und Co.


Das sind dann aber keine echten Reichsbüger, sondern nur Mitläufer, die noch größere Idioten sind als Reichsbürger...Reichsbürger sind Selbstverwalter...die Verwalten ihren eigenen Kram selbst...wie der Name "Selbstverwalter" ja schon sagt. Weil, ohne amtliche Dokumente kannst wahrscheinlich kein Hartz4 beantragen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, das alte Kaiserreich kann man ja nicht wirklich als Hort der glückseligen Kommunisten bezeichnen...
> 
> Darum die von mir gewählte Bezeichnung konservativ/ganz rechts ohne hier einen zwangsweisen Zusammenhang mit völkischer oder nationalsozialistische Ideologie herstellen zu müssen.
> 
> ...


Es sind komische Leute die in ihrer eigenen Welt leben. Die Frage mit dem neuen Kaiser ist mir leider nicht eingefallen...vielleicht der Kaiser Franz Beckenbauer.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wer braucht schon Staat, nicht?


Da war was: Ein bisschen Marktradikalismus muss sein, dann kommen die Gewalt- sowie Umsturzfantasien von ganz allein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich schrieb schon weiter ...



"Vom Staat hängen eigentlich nur Steuerzahlen bei mir ab...notfalls kann ich drauf verzichten.^^"


Genau diesen Bullshit du geschrieben. Und darauf habe ich geantwortet. Die Sicherheitsbehörden, auf die du dich verlässt, sind Staat. Ende der Diskussion.




Eckism schrieb:


> die paar Störenfriede würde man sich recht schnell entledigen.



Einige würden sich als erster der Störenfriede "entledigen", die Falschdarstellungen in Foren verbreiten und die Gegend mit ihren Karren verpesten.




Eckism schrieb:


> Er könnte schon härter gegen Gewalttäter, Mörder und Vergewaltiger vorgehen, dann würden aktiv beobachtete Leuts nicht erst noch 2 Leute abstechen oder Vergewaltiger auf Freigang mal flott das nächste Kind schnappen.



Kommt hier auch noch was anderes als AFD-Stammtisch-Hetze?




Eckism schrieb:


> Extrem oder nicht...wenn man etwas ablehnt, dann lehnt man das eben komplett ab...auch die Vorzüge.



Von Grenzsicherung, Lebensmittelüberwachung, Polizei, Aquädukt, Straßenbeleuchtung, theoretisch Bildung, Wein, Strom- und Abwassernetz,................ profitiert mit 99,99%iger Sicherheit auch der. Weigert sich nur offensichtlich, seinen Beitrag zu leisten.




Eckism schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber keine echten Reichsbüger, sondern nur Mitläufer, die noch größere Idioten sind als Reichsbürger...Reichsbürger sind Selbstverwalter...die Verwalten ihren eigenen Kram selbst...wie der Name "Selbstverwalter" ja schon sagt.



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Nicht jeder Selbstverwalter ist ein Reichsbürger. Wer einfach nur sein eigenes Ding machen will, hat nichts mit "dem Reich" am Hut. Wer aber die Rückkehr ins Reich befürwortet, der fordert damit auch Reichsautorität. Das muss nicht zwingend Nationalsozialistisch sein (auch wenn Reichsbürger fast immer "die Grenzen von 37" fordern und sich eben "Reichs..." nennen und nicht z.B. die "von 1920" und als Weimarer Republikaner auftreten). Aber auch Monarchisten, die sich den Kaiser zurückwünschen, sind aus heutiger Sicht klar "rechts". Und "extrem" ist jemand, der die Abschaffung unseres demokratischen Systems und der gesamten in den letzten 9 Jahrzehnten gewachsenen Gesellschaftsordnung fordert, sowieso.


----------



## Eckism (14. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Vom Staat hängen eigentlich nur Steuerzahlen bei mir ab...notfalls kann ich drauf verzichten.^^"
> 
> 
> Genau diesen Bullshit du geschrieben. Und darauf habe ich geantwortet. Die Sicherheitsbehörden, auf die du dich verlässt, sind Staat. Ende der Diskussion.


Ich fühl mich auch ohne Polizei nicht wirklich bedroht...ich hab halt bis jetzt vorwiegend mit vernünftigen Leuten zu tun gehabt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einige würden sich als erster der Störenfriede "entledigen", die Falschdarstellungen in Foren verbreiten und die Gegend mit ihren Karren verpesten.


Ist ja legitim, wenn man das Echo auch verträgt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kommt hier auch noch was anderes als AFD-Stammtisch-Hetze?


Ich habe weder die Zeit für irgend einen Stammtisch(kein Rentner) noch habe ich eine Ahnung, was die AFD vor sich hin blubbert...da gibts genug Deppen, die tiefer in der Materie sind als ich...weil...keine Zeit für den Schwachsinn...

Ich hab ja auch nichts dagegen, das du gegen härtere Strafen bist...dann hab aber auch keine Panik, das irgendwelche komischen Leute irgendwelche Waffen haben, die Bock haben, die Teile auch zu benutzen...weil, so schlimm ist das deiner Ansicht nun auch wieder nicht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von Grenzsicherung, Lebensmittelüberwachung, Polizei, Aquädukt, Straßenbeleuchtung, theoretisch Bildung, Wein, Strom- und Abwassernetz,................ profitiert mit 99,99%iger Sicherheit auch der. Weigert sich nur offensichtlich, seinen Beitrag zu leisten.


Das ich seine Ansichten nicht Teile, sollte herauslesbar sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Nicht jeder Selbstverwalter ist ein Reichsbürger. Wer einfach nur sein eigenes Ding machen will, hat nichts mit "dem Reich" am Hut. Wer aber die Rückkehr ins Reich befürwortet, der fordert damit auch Reichsautorität. Das muss nicht zwingend Nationalsozialistisch sein (auch wenn Reichsbürger fast immer "die Grenzen von 37" fordern und sich eben "Reichs..." nennen und nicht z.B. die "von 1920" und als Weimarer Republikaner auftreten). Aber auch Monarchisten, die sich den Kaiser zurückwünschen, sind aus heutiger Sicht klar "rechts". Und "extrem" ist jemand, der die Abschaffung unseres demokratischen Systems und der gesamten in den letzten 9 Jahrzehnten gewachsenen Gesellschaftsordnung fordert, sowieso.


Ich geb ganz offen zu, das ich das nicht wirklich kapiere, und ich hab mich Ewigkeiten mit dem Untehalten...nen Nazi ist es definitiv nicht, keine Ahnung obs da auch noch Unterarten von diesen Idioten gibt...Idioten haben das ja irgendwie an sich, idiotische Gedankengänge zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Noch dieses Jahr soll das neue Bundeskanzleramt gebaut werden:



> Schon vor Ukrainekrieg und XXL-Inflation wirkten die Ausbaupläne des Kanzleramtes in Berlin pompös. Nun erscheinen sie angesichts des Ermahnens der Regierung an die Bürger zum Maßhalten obszön. 777 Millionen Euro kostet der Spaß, der Spatenstich ist zum Jahresende geplant.
> 
> Wenn Donald Trump oder schlimmer noch Wladimir Putin geplant hätten, das Weiße Haus beziehungsweise den Kreml in seiner Bürofläche zu verdoppeln und neben das bisherige Regierungsgebäude ein zweites in gleicher Größe zu stellen, die TV-Anstalten würden weltweit rotieren; erst „Breaking News“, anschließend Sondersendung.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Luxus in Krisenzeiten? Die obszönen Pläne zum Protz-Ausbau des Kanzleramtes

Mit eigenen Hubschrauber-Landeplatz für 10 Millionen Euro.

In einer multiblen schweren Krise solch ein Bauvorhaben umzusetzen, da fragt man sich wie abgehoben die in Berlin eigentlich noch sein können?
Auch wenn der Bau schon in der Merkel-Regierung beschlossen wurde, könnte man jetzt wenigstens das Projekt erstmal auf Eis legen. Das hat keine gute Symbolwirkung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2022)

Der Focus Typ ist auf jeden Fall vollkommen auf Meinungsmache aus. Die quasi reinen Präsidentenhäuser mit einem kombinierten Verwaltungssitz zu vergleichen macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Und die Notwendigkeit dürft vorallem mit dem dann endlich abgeschlossenen kompletten Umzug aus Bonn zu erklären sein. Das Titelbild von Habeck bei einem Projekt von Merkel setzt den die Krone auf.
Sicher kann und sollte man die Frage stellen ob das Ding zu groß und zu teuer wird, aber der verlinkte Artikel ist vor allem Stimmungsmache gegen dem Autor offensichtlich unlieben Parteien. A propro Parteien: Der Name FDP (deren Ressort ja die Finanzen sind) taucht in dem Rant garnicht auf...


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und die Notwendigkeit dürft vorallem mit dem dann endlich abgeschlossenen kompletten Umzug aus Bonn zu erklären sein.


Wieso? Es gibt doch schon ein Bundeskanzleramt in Berlin.
Das ist längst bezogen und in Nutzung.
Es besteht überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit für den Neubau.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Sicher kann und sollte man die Frage stellen ob das Ding zu groß und zu teuer wird, aber der verlinkte Artikel ist vor allem Stimmungsmache gegen dem Autor offensichtlich unlieben Parteien. A propro Parteien: Der Name FDP (deren Ressort ja die Finanzen sind) taucht in dem Rant garnicht auf...


Der Autor ist Gabor Steingart. Der ist in der Tat nicht ganz unparteiisch. Ich hatte aber keinen besseren Artikel eben gefunden.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso?


https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin/Bonn-Gesetz 


> Im März 2018 erklärte sich die Bundesregierung dazu bereit, mit der Region um Bonn einen das Gesetz und die Ausgleichsvereinbarung ergänzenden „Bonn-Vertrag“ auszuverhandeln, der unter anderem einen weiteren finanziellen Ausgleich Bonns vorsieht.[1] Im Gegenzug könnten Arbeitsplätze der Ministerien allerdings nach Berlin verlagert werden. Mit der Verabschiedung eines ersten Eckpunktepapiers durch Bundesbauministerin Klara Geywitz wurde im Sommer 2022 für das Ende desselben Jahres gerechnet.[7]


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin/Bonn-Gesetz


Und die haben im alten Bundeskanzleramt alle keinen Platz?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und die haben im alten Bundeskanzleramt alle keinen Platz?


Nein, nicht im entferntesten:








						Erweiterungsbau des Bundeskanzleramtes | Bundeskanzler
					

Sowohl das Aufgabenspektrum als auch die Zahl der Beschäftigten ist angewachsen. Im Kanzlerpark entstehen deshalb 400 neue Büros, eine neue Hubschrauberlandeplattform sowie Post- und Logistikbereich.




					www.bundeskanzler.de
				





> Nicht nur das Aufgabenspektrum ist gewachsen, sondern auch die Zahl der Beschäftigten: von 410 auf derzeit 750. Da der ursprüngliche Bau für maximal 460 Arbeitsplätze ausgelegt war, mussten mehr als 200 Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter auf andere Gebäude außerhalb des Kanzlerparks ausweichen. Ziel des Erweiterungsbaus ist es, alle Beschäftigten wieder zusammenzuführen.


Wie gesagt:
Man kann gerne über den Preis reden, aber der Beitrag bei Focus ist ein schlechter Startpunkt weil vollkommen verzerrt. 
So ist der Hubschrauberturm z.B. eine Maßnahme um mehr von dem Park zu retten um den der Autor in einem anderen Abschnitt so viel Angst hat.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Dann stellt sich mir die Frage ob man die Arbeitskräfte da wirklich alle braucht. Wegen Bürokratie usw.
Außerdem sollte der Bundestag welcher mit Abgeordneten aufgebläht ist ja auch schlanker gemacht werden.

Und dennoch halte ich den Bau eines so teuren Projekts, innerhalb der Krisenzeit. für unangebracht.
Das wird mit Steuergeldern finanziert und andere müssen gucken wie sie über die Runden kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2022)

Und wie sollen die Bauarbeiter über die Runden kommen wenn nicht mehr gebaut wird?


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und wie sollen die Bauarbeiter über die Runden kommen wenn nicht mehr gebaut wird?


Die haben noch genug andere Baustellen. 
Außerdem gibt es Bauarbeiter/Handwerkermangel.
Aber das ist noch ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir die Frage ob man die Arbeitskräfte da wirklich alle braucht. Wegen Bürokratie usw.
> Außerdem sollte der Bundestag welcher mit Abgeordneten aufgebläht ist ja auch schlanker gemacht werden.
> 
> Und dennoch halte ich den Bau eines so teuren Projekts, innerhalb der Krisenzeit. für unangebracht.
> Das wird mit Steuergeldern finanziert und andere müssen gucken wie sie über die Runden kommen.


Naja, wenn du einmal im Sessel sitzt, dann möchte man auch lange sitzen bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte der Bundestag welcher mit Abgeordneten aufgebläht ist ja auch schlanker gemacht werden.


Was haben denn die Abgeordneten des Bundestages mit den Mitarbeitern in einem Ministerium zu tun?


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Abgeordneten des Bundestages mit den Mitarbeitern in einem Ministerium zu tun?


Die haben beide gemeinsam das sie aufgebläht sind.
Der ganze Staatsapparat. Ausser vielleicht Sicherheitsbehörden.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2022)

Kannst du diese Antwort im Bezug auf das Bundeskanzleramt qualifizieren?
Ich kenne viele Behörden die Personalmangel haben der sich direkt oder indirekt auf dich auswirkt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kannst du diese Antwort im Bezug auf das Bundeskanzleramt qualifizieren?


Ja weniger Bürokratie = weniger Sachbearbeiter.

Und zweitens habe ich die Symbolwirkung des Neubaus kritisiert.


----------



## Eckism (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und zweitens habe ich die Symbolwirkung des Neubaus kritisiert.


Die Symbolwirkung ist, das man den jetzt zu einem Preis bauen kann, wie es bald einige Jahre nicht mehr geht (Inflation, und Baukosten allgemein). Die Angebote wurden ja garantiert vor dem 24. Februar gemacht und somit sind die bindend. Stell Dir mal vor, die Angebote werden jetzt nochmal durchgekaut wo alles schon teurer geworden ist und niemand weiß, wo die Preisreise noch hingeht...dagegen sind die jetzigen geplanten Kosten nen Schnapper.
Zumal es viele andere Sachen gibt, die sehr viel unnötiger und sauteuer sind.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Ja man kann sich alles schönreden.


----------



## Eckism (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja man kann sich alles schönreden.


Wieso schönreden?
Meine Verträge/Preisliste ist momentan auch von Dezember 2021...nächstes Jahr will ich logischerweise auch mehr Kohlen. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, das aufn Bau die Verträge auch so einigermaßen grob bindend sind.
Die Preise steigen trotz der ganzen "Altverträge" jetzt schon, was meinste was nächstes Jahr los ist...ich ahne da nix gutes auf die Verbraucher zukommen.^^

Entweder man ziehts jetzt durch, oder auf auf viele Jahre (wahrscheinlich) verkackt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Entweder man ziehts jetzt durch, oder auf auf viele Jahre (wahrscheinlich) verkackt.


Mit dem Regierungsbau, dass ist trotzdem sehr ungünstig von der Wirkung auf die Bevölkerung.
Genauso wie Christian Lindner der pompös seine Hochzeit auf Sylt gefeiert hat.
Oder Anne Spiegel, welche direkt nach der Flutkatastrophe im Ahrtal,  erstmal ein paar Wochen Urlaub auf Mallorca gemacht hat. Aber die ist wenigstens zurückgetreten.
Ich frage mich was die für Berater haben, die ihnen die mediale Wirkung ihres Handelns nicht erklären.
Die stehen in der Öffentlichkeit und haben als Politiker auch eine Vorbildfunktion zu erfüllen.


----------



## Eckism (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit dem Regierungsbau, dass ist trotzdem sehr ungünstig von der Wirkung auf die Bevölkerung.


Auf mich hat das keine ungünstige Wirkung...ständig zwischen Bonn und Berlich hin und her zu tingeln wird ja auch nicht günstiger...und wie gesagt, so günstig wie jetzt wirds auf Jahre gesehen garantiert nicht mehr.


RyzA schrieb:


> Genauso wie Christian Lindner der pompös seine Hochzeit auf Sylt gefeiert hat.


Und? Er hat ja nun genug Kohle, warum soll er die nicht für ne Hochzeit verballern? Schließlich ist es sein Geld...
Das ist halt der Unterschied, er hat leider auch noch ein Privatleben, wie jeder andere Politiker auch, ob Dir das nun schmeckt oder nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Anne Spiegel, welche direkt nach der Flutkatastrophe im Ahrtal,  erstmal ein paar Wochen Urlaub auf Mallorca gemacht hat.


Privatleben und so... Die hat ja nun auch genug Leute unter sich, die sich mal um den Kram kümmern können. Klar ist das etwas unglücklich gelaufen, aber wenn ich Urlaub machen will, dann mache ich den auch...da kann passieren, was will, ich bin raus.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was die für Berater haben, die ihnen die mediale Wirkung ihres Handelns nicht erklären.
> Die stehen in der Öffentlichkeit und haben als Politiker auch eine Vorbildfunktion zu erfüllen.


Allgemein gesehen sind es Menschen, und Menschen machen Fehler, das macht uns menschlich.

Ich sehe das handeln von Politikern auch kritisch und halte die für überbezahlt...aber Privat ist nunmal Privat und nen geplanter Urlaub ist nen geplanter Urlaub und zudem auch wieder Privat.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und? Er hat ja nun genug Kohle, warum soll er die nicht für ne Hochzeit verballern? Schließlich ist es sein Geld...
> Das ist halt der Unterschied, er hat leider auch noch ein Privatleben, wie jeder andere Politiker auch, ob Dir das nun schmeckt oder nicht.


Klar kann er das. Nur kommt das komisch rüber wenn er die Normalbürger zum Verzicht aufruft.
Und nicht mal die armen Menschen wirklich entlasten will.


Eckism schrieb:


> Privatleben und so... Die hat ja nun auch genug Leute unter sich, die sich mal um den Kram kümmern können. Klar ist das etwas unglücklich gelaufen, aber wenn ich Urlaub machen will, dann mache ich den auch...da kann passieren, was will, ich bin raus.


Sie hätte da bleiben und Verantwortung übernehmen müssen.


Eckism schrieb:


> Allgemein gesehen sind es Menschen, und Menschen machen Fehler, das macht uns menschlich.


Das stimmt. Aber in so einer Position sollte einen klar sein, dass man von allen Seiten beobachtet wird.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich sehe das handeln von Politikern auch kritisch und halte die für überbezahlt...aber Privat ist nunmal Privat und nen geplanter Urlaub ist nen geplanter Urlaub und zudem auch wieder Privat.


Siehe oben.


----------



## Eckism (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar kann er das. Nur kommt das komisch rüber wenn er die Normalbürger zum Verzicht aufruft.
> Und nicht mal die armen Menschen wirklich entlasten will.


Weißt du, ob er nicht auf noch etwas pompöseres verzichtet hat?^^
Wie heißt es so schön...man kann nur so große Haufen schei*en, wie einen das Ars**loch gewachsen ist...klar muss man verzichten, wenn man halt ne engeres "Löchlein" hat. Es tut ja auch niemanden weh, auf etwas zu verzichten, auf das man verzichten kann.
Was willste denn nur ständig alle Welt entlasten...irgendwann kommt das bei Leuten, die ihr 50+ Stunden arbeiten und immer weniger in der Tasche haben auch nicht mehr gut an.


RyzA schrieb:


> Sie hätte da bleiben und Verantwortung übernehmen müssen.
> Das stimmt. Aber in so einer Position sollte einen klar sein, dass man von allen Seiten beobachtet wird.


Menschen sind nunmal nicht unfehlbar und oftmal denkt man selbst nicht dahin, wo andere viele dann doch drüber nachdenken.
Das es im Nachhinein ein Fahler war, ist ihr nun auch klar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich auch ohne Polizei nicht wirklich bedroht...



Kein Wunder, wenn die Polizei die bösen Jungs wegfängt oder abschreckt, lange bevor du sie überhaupt bemerkst.



> Ich geb ganz offen zu, das ich das nicht wirklich kapiere, und ich hab mich Ewigkeiten mit dem Untehalten...nen Nazi ist es definitiv nicht, keine Ahnung obs da auch noch Unterarten von diesen Idioten gibt...Idioten haben das ja irgendwie an sich, idiotische Gedankengänge zu haben.



Nazi hat ja auch keiner gesagt. Bei weitem nicht jeder Rechtsextreme ist Nationalsozialist, nur weil das die Mitgliederstärkste rechtsextreme Strömung bei uns ist. Genausowenig wie jeder Linksextremist Mao anbietet oder Anarchie fordert (wie man schon daran erkennt, dass ich beides komplett ausschließt). Ich kannte mal einen knallharten großdeutschen Monarchisten, der war die Vereinigung von Deutschland mit Österreich-Ungarn, inklusive Adriastrand. Das kann man getrost als extremistisch und nationalistisch bezeichnen, aber er war nicht im geringsten rassistisch und hat dementsprechend bei Nationalsozialismus das Kotzen gekriegt.

Trotzdem sind solche Leute Extremisten und man muss sie im Auge behalten, für den Fall, dass sie gewaltbereit werden und um zu verhindern, dass sie in öffentlichen Positionen kommen, aus denen heraus sie Schaden anrichten könnten.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Focus Typ ist auf jeden Fall vollkommen auf Meinungsmache aus. Die quasi reinen Präsidentenhäuser mit einem kombinierten Verwaltungssitz zu vergleichen macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Besonders toll ist, wie er gegen eine Hubschrauberlandemöglichkeit poltert. Wer schon mal gesehen hat, was an Sicherheitsmaßnahmen läuft wenn z.B. ein US-Präsident auf Höhe 0 durch Berlin bewegt werden muss, der weiß, dass das Ding vermutlich schon im ersten Jahr mehr an wirtschaftlichen Schäden und direkten Kosten einspart, als für den Bau nötig sind.




RyzA schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir die Frage ob man die Arbeitskräfte da wirklich alle braucht. Wegen Bürokratie usw.
> Außerdem sollte der Bundestag welcher mit Abgeordneten aufgebläht ist ja auch schlanker gemacht werden



Das wären weitaus berechtigtere Fragen, aber genau die werden vom Fokus nicht gestellt. Der Aufgabenbereich des Bundeskanzleramts ist nämlich eigentlich ziemlich überschaubar und beschränkt sich fast vollständig auf die Koordination zwischen Ministerien und die Informationsaufbereitung für den Kanzler. Letztere wird aber dann oft sowieso an externe Berater ausgelagert (vor allem die kostenlosen mit den Firmenlogos an den Manschettenknöpfen, die sowieso regelmäßig klingeln...) und ersteres würde eigentlich nicht viel mehr als einen Teamsaccount (oder besser: Ein Datensicheres Äquivalent) erfordern.

Aber anstatt die Personalflut zu anlysieren, flamed der Focus gegen einen vermeintlichen Protzbau. So als hätten die Bundesbeamte, die es nun einmal gibt, sich mit zwei Pappkartons als Arbeitsumgebung zufrieden zu geben.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Und wie sollen die Bauarbeiter über die Runden kommen wenn nicht mehr gebaut wird?



Vielleicht könnten die ja was anderes bauen? Ich glaube, es fehlen noch 100000-150000 Wohnungen bis Jahresende.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Olaf Scholz hat ein Machtwort gesprochen:



> Mit einem Brief an seine Minister hat Kanzler Scholz im Streit über die Atomkraft klargemacht: Die drei verbliebenen Meiler sollen bis Mitte April weiterlaufen können. Doch wie ist es nach dieser Ansage um den Haussegen in der Koalition bestellt?



Was das Machtwort des Kanzlers bedeutet

Das gefällt den Grünen natürlich nicht.



> Das Machtwort kam in letzter Minute, denn das Atomausstiegsgesetz muss noch in diesem Monat geändert werden, damit die AKW überhaupt über den Jahreswechsel hinaus laufen können. Der grüne Parlamentarier und frühere Bundesumweltminister Jürgen Trittin kündigte indirekt schon mal Ärger im Bundestag an.
> 
> Gegenüber dem Redaktionsnetzwerk Deutschland wetterte er: "Mag sein, dass der Brief von der Geschäftsordnung der Bundesregierung gedeckt ist, vom Grundgesetz ist er es nicht." Denn danach führten die Minister ihre Ressorts in eigener Verantwortung. "Die Geschäftsordnung der Bundesregierung bindet auch nicht die Fraktionen bei der Umsetzung einer Formulierungshilfe für ein Gesetz."



Ich hoffe das darunter nicht die Stabilität der Koalition leidet.
Aber das Machtwort war wichtig, da sich FDP und Grüne in dieser Frage nicht einigen konnten.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2022)

Das Machtwort war im Endeffekt der offensichtliche Kompromiss. Neue Brennstäbe war mit den Grünen unmöglich und etwas längeren Betrieb für zwei der AKWs hatten sie eh schon genehmigt. Blieb das (weitestgehend sinnfreie) Nord-AKW damit die FDP ihr Gesicht nicht verliert.


----------



## Eckism (19. Oktober 2022)

Neue Brennstäbe wären ja auch bescheuert.
Wenn die AKWs bis Mitte April weiterlaufen ist das völlig ausreichend.

Ich bin jetzt kein Experte, aber sind die alten Brennstäbe irgendwann plötzlich "leer" oder warum kann man die dann nicht noch etwas weiternutzen? Die machen doch nur Wasser heiß, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Experte, aber sind die alten Brennstäbe irgendwann plötzlich "leer" oder warum kann man die dann nicht noch etwas weiternutzen?


Ja kann man und wird man jetzt auch


----------



## Eckism (19. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja kann man und wird man jetzt auch


Ich meine jetzt auch z.B. Juni 2023...theoretisch.
Weil davon geredet wurde, das man neue Brennstäbe bräuchte, wenn man bis 2024 laufen lässt.


----------



## compisucher (19. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt auch z.B. Juni 2023...theoretisch.
> Weil davon geredet wurde, das man neue Brennstäbe bräuchte, wenn man bis 2024 laufen lässt.


Die Brennstäbe sind jetzt schon etwas ausgelutscht.
Die können noch Energie liefern, aber eben nicht zu 100%.
Im Prinzip funktioniert das ja so, dass beim Zerfall der Radioaktiven Elemente Strahlungs-Energie freigesetzt wird, die ganz banal über Wärmetauscher in Heissdampf umgesetzt wird, die dann Turbinen antreiben (Strom) oder eben über weitere Wärmetauscher Fernwärmenetze speisen (seltener).

Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, an dem mehr Energie zur Kühlung des Gesamtsystems benötigt wird, als man über den Dampf an Energie herausziehen kann.
(Das ist aktuell eine ähnliche und vereinfacht die  Story in der Ukraine, wo mit Notstromgeneratoren Saporischschja gekühlt werden muss)

Genau dann zieht man die Stäbe in einem bestimmten Procedere aus dem System und lässt den Reaktor "abklingen".

Diesen Punkt erreichen die Stäbe der drei AKWs  im groben Mittel ca. Mitte 2023.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Neue Brennstäbe wären ja auch bescheuert.
> Wenn die AKWs bis Mitte April weiterlaufen ist das völlig ausreichend.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt kein Experte, aber sind die alten Brennstäbe irgendwann plötzlich "leer" oder warum kann man die dann nicht noch etwas weiternutzen? Die machen doch nur Wasser heiß, oder?


Die Kraftwerkbetreiber sind ja nicht vollkommen dumm. Ergo waren die Versorgung mit Brennstoff und auch die Wartung ziemlich genau auf den 1.1.23 ausgelegt. In wie weit der "Streckentrieb" überhaupt mehr Energie bedeutet oder nur eine anders verteilte Abgabe war irgendwie schon lange kein Thema mehr bei der Diskussion. Vermutlich "weil die Antwort die Bevölkerung verunsichern könnte" um es mal mit de Maizière zu sagen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Oktober 2022)

Im Grunde hat Herr Scholz jetzt per Führerbefehl, äh, nein, per Kanzlerehrenwort ... nein, das auch nicht ... Kraft seiner  Richtlinienkompetenz die Variante angeordnet, die von Anfang an im Gespräch war, nämlich eine Verlängerung der Laufzeiten über den Winter im Streckbetrieb.

Die Diskussion ist damit beendet, aber die offenen Fragen sind immer noch dieselben, denn niemand kann oder will konkrete Auskunft geben, wie viel man aus den vorhandenen Brennelementen überhaupt noch herausholen kann, also wie viel die Kraftwerke überhaupt in der Verlängerung einspeisen.

Auch wie viel Entlastung am Strommarkt und damit auf Umwegen dem Geldbeutel des Verbrauchers bringt, ist somit höchst unklar, da die Berechnungen  diverser Ökonomen - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - aufgrund der lückenhaften Ausgangsdaten eine große Bandbreite aufweisen.
In die selbe Kerbe schlägt die Frage, inwiefern den Betreibern für diese Verlängerung finanziell unter die Arme gegriffen werden muss, also auch, was der Spaß den Steuerzahler kosten wird.

Kurz gesagt, da war für olaf'sche Verhältnisse eine regelrecht beherzte Entscheidung, allerdings der Kategorie "Jetzt aber Ruhe im Karton und schau'n wir mal!"

Falls das Ganze tatsächlich etwas bringt, will ich's loben, aber falls nicht und die Abschlussrechnung negativ auffällt, kann sich die Bevölkerung nicht beklagen, denn sie war ja mehrheitlich für den Weiterbetrieb, auch ohne die oben genannten Informationen zur Verfügung zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin mit der Entscheidung zufrieden, die FDP hat was bekommen und die Grünen haben
auch nicht wirklich was verloren. Keine neuen Brennstäbe, das war das was für die Grünen bleiben musste.

Falls es knapp wird sollten wir nur ganz groß plakatieren, dass die Union schon im März ein Gasembargo haben wollte.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Entscheidung zufrieden, die FDP hat was bekommen und die Grünen haben
> auch nicht wirklich was verloren. Keine neuen Brennstäbe, das war das was für die Grünen bleiben musste.


Ja, ich kann mit dem Ausgang an sich auch gut leben. Etwaig mögliche Energie wird erzeugt und es entsteht de facto nicht mehr Abfall.

Mich stört dennoch, dass sich um die Klärung grundsätzlicher und sicherlich in späteren, ähnlich gelagerten Fällen wichtiger Fakten billig herumgemogelt wurde.
Ebenso, dass mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit erneut Zahlungen an die Betreiber gehen und am Ende erneut nicht kommuniziert wird, wie teuer diese Maßnahme zur Strompreissenkung  tatsächlich war - egal ob sie als solche wirkt oder nicht.


----------



## compisucher (20. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann mit dem Ausgang an sich auch gut leben. Etwaig mögliche Energie wird erzeugt und es entsteht de facto nicht mehr Abfall.
> 
> Mich stört dennoch, dass sich um die Klärung grundsätzlicher und sicherlich in späteren, ähnlich gelagerten Fällen wichtiger Fakten billig herumgemogelt wurde.
> Ebenso, dass mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit erneut Zahlungen an die Betreiber gehen und am Ende erneut nicht kommuniziert wird, wie teuer diese Maßnahme zur Strompreissenkung  tatsächlich war - egal ob sie als solche wirkt oder nicht.


Ich bin weniger mit diesem Kompromiss zufrieden.
Warum?

Vorab meine Position:
Technologisch fasziniert mich Kernenergie, sehe diese aber mit den mittlerweile erreichbaren Potentialen bei den Regenerativen Energiequellen als veraltet zum Zwecke der Stromgewinnung an.

Meinung:
Es wurde mit diesem Kompromiss letztendlich nur eine Beruhigungspille an die Bevölkerung verteilt.
Der "Blackout" ist Mittlerweile in alle Munde und dieser Angst muss was entgegengesetzt werden.

Schaffen diese drei AKWs im Regulärbetrieb 5-6% der elektrischen Gesamtproduktion in D., wird im Streckbetrieb lediglich ca. 4% erzielt.
Ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass diese geringe Teilleistung einen nennenswerten Beitrag dafür leisten kann, einen potentiellen Blackout zu verhindern.
Lediglich das Argument, so viel wie möglich Eigenenergie zu erzeugen, damit die Preise nicht weiter explodieren, ist Eines.

Aber was passiert denn in 2023 und Winter 2023/24?
Die Situation, regenerative Energiequellen aufzubauen hat sich ja nicht verbessert.
Im Gegenteil.
Wir warten als Bauunternehmen mittlerweile 6-8 Monate bis PV geleifert wird, Stromspeicher für den kommunalen Wohnungsbau, also in Bezug auf die benötigte Größe und nicht der EFH Kleinkinderkram hat Lieferzeiten von AB 12 Monaten.

Da wir deutschlandweit tätig sind:
Baugenehmigungen für Windkraftanlagen werden im Schnitt der Republik nach 9 Monaten erteilt, die für größere Biogasanlagen nach ca. 12 Monaten.

Von den fehlenden Leuten, die das alles bauen sollen, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen

Sprich:
Realistisch betrachtet, wird Ende 2023 kaum mehr regenerative Energie zur Stromerzeugung in D. vorhanden sein, als heute.
Mit etwas Glück werden die 4% der AKWs ersetzt werden, aber das wird es schon gewesen sein.

M. M. nach hätte man entweder oder machen sollen.

Abschalten und der Bevölkerung klar machen müssen, dass massiv Energie eingespart werden muss und das wäre dann deutlich mehr als der Pulli oder die 19°.

Oder Brennstäbe einkaufen und der Industrie und vor allem den Genehmigungsbehörden mehr Zeit zu beschaffen, um alle regenerative Pläne überhaupt umsetzen zu können.

All die Diskussionen werden also im April 2023 erneut durch die Mühlen der Presse getreten und keiner wird seriös am Horizont Entwarnung für Ende 2023 prophezeien können.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Realistisch betrachtet, wird Ende 2023 kaum mehr regenerative Energie zur Stromerzeugung in D. vorhanden sein, als heute.


Ne du hast nen Denkfehler in deinen Text.
Es wird wohl kaum mehr gebaut als eh auf der Roadmap steht, aber das was auf der Roadmap steht wird schon gebaut werden und du vergisst die ganzen privaten Anlagen die man nirgends nachvollziehen kann die aber trotzdem da sind.


----------



## compisucher (20. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne du hast nen Denkfehler in deinen Text.
> Es wird wohl kaum mehr gebaut als eh auf der Roadmap steht, aber das was auf der Roadmap steht wird schon gebaut werden und du vergisst die ganzen privaten Anlagen die man nirgends nachvollziehen kann die aber trotzdem da sind.


Du, es werden im Moment in unserem Bereich (München) fast 40% aller schon genehmigten Bauvorhaben (und damit auch viele PV Anlagen) auf Eis gelegt bekomme es ja live mit.
Und Bayern ist noch sehr wohlhabend...
Den Bauherren geht die Kohle aus.

Wer macht den da eine Roadmap?
Wolkenkuckucksheim?
Frau Geywitz?
Es muss sich nur eben jeder an die fein austarierte, mir aber unbekannte Roadmap auch halten...

Und woher kommt dann das Baumaterial und die Handwerker für die Roadmap?
Wir bestellen JETZT Fertigteile für z. B. Keller auf Lieferung Anfang August 2023 und haben KEINE feste Lieferzusage.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und Bayern ist noch sehr wohlhabend...


Bayern ist am Arsch weil man beim Thema elektrische Energie gepennt hat wie kaum einer sonst.


compisucher schrieb:


> Den Bauherren geht die Kohle aus.


Es geht um Anlagen zur Stromerzeugung, nicht um Häuslebauer.


----------



## compisucher (20. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bayern ist am Arsch weil man beim Thema elektrische Energie gepennt hat wie kaum einer sonst.


Verpennt ist richtig, am Arsch wäre leicht übertrieben.
Z. B. große Arbeitgeber (BMW/AUDI) arbeiten sehr erfolgreich daran, einen größeren Teil ihrer Energie auf regenerativ umzubauen.
Aber auch hier sprechen wir von Zeithorizonten von 2-3 Jahren.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht um Anlagen zur Stromerzeugung, nicht um Häuslebauer.


In D. werden ca. 70% der Stromerzeugung PV und 60% der Wärmeerzeugung mittels WäPu  im Kontext Wohnanlagen und Industrie-/Gewerbebau  (und nicht EFHs) errichtet.

Einzig Windkraft und Wasserkraft sind deutlich von der restlichen Bauinduistrie abgekoppelt.
Biogas und Hackschnitzel ist fast ein Nischenprodukt - immer noch...

Windkraft ist komplex im Genehmigungsverfahren und jeder halbwegs betroffene Volldepp hebt Einspruch dagegen - deutschlandweit...^^
Bitte mal kurz über dieses eher optimistische Papier für 2023 drüberfliegen und selbst eine Meinung bilden:




__





						Laden…
					





					www.bne-online.de


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Z. B. große Arbeitgeber (BMW/AUDI) arbeiten sehr erfolgreich daran, einen größeren Teil ihrer Energie auf regenerativ umzubauen.


Naja ohne Windkraft kannst du PV bauen wie du willst, die Lücke im Winter wird zu groß und man muss sich ja einfach mal den Knick seit der 10H Regel ansehen. Klagen konnte man vorher schon, aber 10H war der Killer für die Windkraft in Bayern.

Naja die CSU, ich wundere mich tatsächlich nicht mehr warum der NS ausgerechnet aus Bayern kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Kraftwerkbetreiber sind ja nicht vollkommen dumm. Ergo waren die Versorgung mit Brennstoff und auch die Wartung ziemlich genau auf den 1.1.23 ausgelegt. In wie weit der "Streckentrieb" überhaupt mehr Energie bedeutet oder nur eine anders verteilte Abgabe war irgendwie schon lange kein Thema mehr bei der Diskussion. Vermutlich "weil die Antwort die Bevölkerung verunsichern könnte" um es mal mit de Maizière zu sagen.



/sign.
Emsland wird wohl schon Anfang Dezember nicht mehr in der Lage sein, 100% Leistung zu fahren. Bis Januar könnte man auf 80% runter sein, Schätzungen zum Gesamtoutput 2023 belaufen sich auf 1 TWh. Also nicht einmal zwei Promill des deutschen Jahresverbrauchs. Neckarwestheim hat wohl etwas mehr Potenzial und Isar 2 könnte, nicht zuletzt weil es jetzt wegen der für die Verlängerung nötigen Wartung erstmal 1-2 Wochen vom Netz muss, auch noch mal ein paar Tage Volllast geben.

Aber ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn RWE Emsland einfach trotzdem im Januar oder Februar endgültig abschaltet, denn der Reaktor für den die FDP den Bruch der Regierung riskiert hat, ist derart ausgelutscht dass er wohl bald gar nicht mehr geregelt werden kann. Einmal zu weit runtergedreht und er hätte so wenig Restaktivität, dass er nicht in erprobten Verfahren wieder angefahren werden kann. Zum Glück nicht noch irgendwelche staatlichen Zuschüsse, dass heißt die Kraftwerksbeteiber müssen selbst die vermutlich teils hohen Prämien zahlen, um überhaupt noch das nötige Betriebspersonal beisammen zu halten und werden sich dreimal überlegen, wie lange sich das rechnet.


Kotzen könnte ich trotzdem. Denn mit der aus rein politischen Gründen verlängerten Betriebserlaubnis für diese keine aktuellen Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllenden, vorgeschriebene Prüfungen weglassenden Schrottreaktoren hat Lindner jetzt jede Chance zunichte gemacht, dass wir Belgien irgendwie davon abhalten können, ihre Risssammlungen wieder in den aktiven Betrieb zu übernehmen, Frankreich zur Stilllegung von 20 Jahren über dem Verfallsdatum liegenden Kraftwerken drängen können oder Tschechien zu Nachbesserungen an ihrem billigen Russenschrott überreden. DAS Signal von Deutschland:
Scheiß egal, in welchen Zustand deine Nuklearanlage ist. Scheiß egal, ob sie überhaupt was zur Energieversorgung beiträgt. Wenn du sie schon allein für Wahlkampfzwecke laufen lassen willst, dann ist das vollkommen okay!


----------



## compisucher (21. Oktober 2022)

Ergänzung zum Thema AKWs:
Heute morgen kam die Meldung bei BR24, dass Isar 2 heute vom Netz geht, ca. 1 Woche repariert + auf Streckbetrieb vorbereitet wird.
Aber mit dem Restbrennmateriel bereits im März 2023  wieder vom Netz gehen wird.

Der Netzwerkbetreiber kann kein genaues Datum nennen, taxiert die mittlere Leistung in dem Restzeitraum im Mittel auf ca. 50% und meint, dass allerspätestens Mitte März Schicht wäre.

Der Betreiber hält sichtlich nicht viel vom Streckbetrieb, verweist auf die hohen Personalkosten in Relation zum erzeugten Strom und die Tatsache, dass das AKW im Abklingbetrieb zur Kühlung nach dem offiziellen Abschalten über mehrere Monate extern aus dem Netz an Energie benötigt.
De Umfang der benötigten Energie fürs AKW aus dem Netz nach März 2023 wäre ca. 1/5 der zw. Nov. 2022 und März 2023 erzeugten Energie.

Effizient klingt für mich anders...


----------



## Sparanus (21. Oktober 2022)

Könnte bei den aktuellen Marktpreisen finanziell trotzdem aufgehen.


----------



## Eckism (26. Oktober 2022)

Bundeskabinett beschließt Eckpunkte für Cannabis-Legalisierung
					

Die Ampel-Regierung geht den nächsten Schritt in Richtung Cannabis-Legalisierung in Deutschland und beschließt Eckpunkte für das Vorhaben. Ob die Pläne umgesetzt werden können, ist aber noch offen.




					web.de
				




wieviel Cannabis bekommt man eigentlich aus einer Pflanze?
Da könnte man anbauen und den Kram etwas günstiger verticken und nen bissel Moneten machen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> wieviel Cannabis bekommt man eigentlich aus einer Pflanze?


Nicht genug.


----------



## Eckism (26. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht genug.


Ich hab davon ja überhaupt keine Ahnung, was heißt "nicht genug"?


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bundeskabinett beschließt Eckpunkte für Cannabis-Legalisierung
> 
> 
> Die Ampel-Regierung geht den nächsten Schritt in Richtung Cannabis-Legalisierung in Deutschland und beschließt Eckpunkte für das Vorhaben. Ob die Pläne umgesetzt werden können, ist aber noch offen.
> ...



Unterschiedlich, je nach Sorte und Aufwand, den man bereit ist zu betreiben. Aber von dem, was ich so mitbekommen habe in Bezug auf "Homegrown": 3 Pflanzen dürften für Intensiv-Kiffer nicht ausreichen. Für hin und wieder am Wochenende ein ordentliches Tütchen mit 2 Freunden, quasi statt der Flasche Jim, Jack oder Johnny, sollte das aber locker reichen. 

Wenn das Ganze dann irgendwann abgesegnet ist, werde ich mir definitiv auch die erlaubte Zahl an Pflanzen heranziehen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab davon ja überhaupt keine Ahnung, was heißt "nicht genug"?


Man munkelt, das schöne Pflanzen bis zu 3 m hoch werden.
Das Netz ist voll von diversen Angaben.
In Kalifornien sind durchs auch mal 500g bis 1kg drinnen.
Darüber halte ich für Legenden...
Ist aber nur annähernd umzurechnen, 
weil die meist von Gramm/m² bzw. von Unzen/sqarefeet Anbaufläche sprechen.

In unseren Breiten und Klimata gehe bei einer behüteten Outdoorpflanze von einem realistischen Ertrag von ca. 150-250 g Zeugs aus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Oktober 2022)

Und indoor kommt es dann eben drauf an. Kleine Pflanzen, die man im Grunde wie den ollen Basilikum per Hand wässert, ohne groß chemisch zu düngen und mit einer kleinen UV-Lampe, da wird es wohl deutlich weniger Ertrag sein. In einem Gewächshaus mit automatisierter Befeuchtung, rund um die Uhr 360° Beleuchtung, Temperaturregelung etc. etc. kriegt man natürlich höhere Erträge. Das wäre mir persönlich aber viel zu viel Aufwand für hin und wieder ein kleines Feierabendtütchen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und indoor kommt es dann eben drauf an. Kleine Pflanzen, die man im Grunde wie den ollen Basilikum per Hand wässert, ohne groß chemisch zu düngen und mit einer kleinen UV-Lampe, da wird es wohl deutlich weniger Ertrag sein. In einem Gewächshaus mit automatisierter Befeuchtung, rund um die Uhr 360° Beleuchtung, Temperaturregelung etc. etc. kriegt man natürlich höhere Erträge. Das wäre mir persönlich aber viel zu viel Aufwand für hin und wieder ein kleines Feierabendtütchen.


Sehe ich auch so...
Vor allem das Wegräumen bei noch unklarer Rechtslage, wenn Besuch kommt.


----------



## Eckism (26. Oktober 2022)

What??? Ich hab mit max. 5 Gramm gerechnet...damit das mal für nen Döner reicht, wenn man vertickert.
Nutzen will ich den Kram ja nicht.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> What??? Ich hab mit max. 5 Gramm gerechnet...damit das mal für nen Döner reicht, wenn man vertickert.
> Nutzen will ich den Kram ja nicht.


Yo, mei...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Oktober 2022)

Ob solche Kawenzmänner dann auch unter die "3-Pflanzen-Regel" fielen, oder eben nur 3 Pötte von der Größe von Fensterbank-Basilikum - das wäre eine spannende Frage  Und wie das dann im Verhältnis stünde zu den legalen 30g...

Naja, alles noch ungelegte Eier. Insbesondere wegen dieser EU-Rechtslage, an der evtl. alles zu scheitern droht. Warten wir mal die nächsten konkreten Schritte und Entwicklungen ab.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Oktober 2022)

Cannabis ist nicht so meins, aber ich gönn's aufrichtig jedem, der sich darauf freut.

Die willkürliche Kriminalisierung bestimmter weicher Drogen, während andere als Tradition gehandelt werden, ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Eckism (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab das Zeug einmal probiert...riecht wiederlich, schmeckt wiederlich, macht Kopfschmerzen wie Sau und Schwindlich war mir auch...da war nicht eine kleine Posotive Sache an dem Zeugs.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die willkürliche Kriminalisierung bestimmter weicher Drogen



Weiche Drogen ist nen schwammiger Begriff, Canabis und Alkohol können genauso schlimme Zustände hervorufen wie Kokain und Heroin etc. Hab bis ich 19 Jahre alte war, auch ordentich gekifft und rückblickend betrachtet würde ich das nicht als weiche Droge einstufen. 

Drogen zu kriminalisieren, bringt nur den Drogenringen was, man schaue mal zum Cartel in Mexico, was da los ist. Könnte sogar sein, dass man mehr legalisieren sollte, da die Leute sowieso dran kommen. Egal in welchem Alter, wenn du mit 14 Jahren Heroin willst, bekommst du es auch.

Staatliche Regelung wäre vieleicht besser, das Problem dabei ist wo willst du die Grenze ziehen bei Drogen wie Crytal Meth oder Krokodil ? Schwieriges Thema. Wenn der Staat Drogen verkauft, wer zahlt die Therapie bei Suchterkrankungen usw.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Naja, alles noch ungelegte Eier. Insbesondere wegen dieser EU-Rechtslage, an der evtl. alles zu scheitern droht.


Wie kann das mit den Niederlanden als EU Mitglied bei uns scheitern?
Dank gewisser Vorerkrankungen bin ich nicht motiviert Halluzinogene zu nehmen, aber wer es will und verträgt soll es halt tun.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Cannabis ist nicht so meins, aber ich gönn's aufrichtig jedem, der sich darauf freut.
> 
> Die willkürliche Kriminalisierung bestimmter weicher Drogen, während andere als Tradition gehandelt werden, ist einfach nur lächerlich.



Basiert halt darauf, dass man nach der Prohibition die Fahnder neu beschäftigen musste.
Und die USA haben das Verbot dann weltweit durchgedrückt.

Was nun halt auch die Legalisierung erschwert.








						Cannabis-Legalisierung: Nur mit Einverständnis der EU
					

Cannabis-Eckpunkte im Ampel-Kabinett beschlossen: Jetzt heißt es Warten auf grünes Licht von der EU-Kommission.  




					www.lto.de
				




Wobei ich aktuell dringendere Probleme sehe als das Gras.
Das Selbstbestimmungsgesetz was lange angekündigt ist, ist immer noch nicht fertig.
Und auch der Aktionsplan gegen rechtsextremismus und queerfeindlichkeit wird dringen gebraucht, wie man hier sieht.

*CN Nazis*

_Am kommenden Samstag organisiert die AfD-Jugendorganisation Junge Alternative eine wirklich schlimme Demo gegen die Kita des Lebensorts Vielfalt am Südkreuz. Tempelhof-Schöneberg hat sehr schnell eine Gegendemonstration auf die Beine gestellt.

Treffpunkt für die Gegendemo ist Samstag, 29.10. um 13 Uhr an der Ecke Ella-Barowski-Straße/Gotenstraße. Teilt auch gerne den Aufruf auf Twitter: 



 Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



twitter.com/i/web/status/1585217906463608833

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hintergrund zur Demo der Jungen Alternative findet ihr hier: https://www.queer.de/detail.php?article_id=43613
_


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Cannabis ist nicht so meins, aber ich gönn's aufrichtig jedem, der sich darauf freut.
> 
> Die willkürliche Kriminalisierung bestimmter weicher Drogen, während andere als Tradition gehandelt werden, ist einfach nur lächerlich.


Cannabis ist nicht ungefährlich.

Dadurch können drogeninduzierte Psychosen ausgelöst werden.
Außerdem beeinflusst es die Hirnentwicklung von Heranwachsenden negativ.
Deswegen unbedingt nur ab mindestens 18, am besten noch später,weil die Gehirnentwicklung nach neuestem Forschungsstand erst mit 25 Jahren abgeschlossen ist.

Ein Vorteil vom kontrollierten Verkauf ist aber, dass das Zeug dann wenigstens nicht gestreckt und verunreinigt ist.

Ansonsten kann es auch medizinisch-therapeutisch genutzt werden, da es nachweislich bei bestimmten Erkrankungen und Schmerzen hilft.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie kann das mit den Niederlanden als EU Mitglied bei uns scheitern?
> [...]


In den Niederlanden ist nur der Verkauf an Volljährige legal oder wird zumindest nicht geahndet. Der Anbau ist weiterhin nicht legal. Wodurch sich da im Untergrund mächtige kriminelle Strukturen etablieren konnten, da die - wiederum mehr oder weniger legale - Nachfrage halt enorm ist. So in etwa jedenfalls.
Das will man hierzulande verhindern, in dem man sowohl privaten Anbau als auch kommerziellen Anbau reglementiert legalisieren will. Und unter anderem das könnte ein Knackpunkt sein.

/edit: siehe hier: https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergrue...kerrecht-un-abkommen-europarecht-eugh-drogen/

@RyzA :
Das mit den Cannabis-induzierten Psychosen ist, genau wie die These von der "Einstiegsdroge Cannabis" wohl alles auf höchst wackeligen Füßen aufgebaut. Klar beweisen kann man es nicht, völlig widerlegen ebenso wenig.
Klar ist: jede Droge ist gefährlich. Einerseits bei unsachgemäßem Umgang damit, andererseits bei gesundheitlichen Prädispositionen. Darum muss die Legalisierung einer weiteren Droge (neben den ohnehin schon legalen Killerdrogen der Menschheit schlechthin: Alkohol und Nikotin) zwingend mit besserer Präventions- und Aufklärungsarbeit flankiert werden.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @RyzA :
> Das mit den Cannabis-induzierten Psychosen ist, genau wie die These von der "Einstiegsdroge Cannabis" wohl alles auf höchst wackeligen Füßen aufgebaut. Klar beweisen kann man es nicht, völlig widerlegen ebenso wenig.


Es gibt solche und solche Studien. Aber aus eigener, über 25 jähriger Psychiatrie-Erfahrung, kann ich das bestätigen.
Natürlich ist Cannabis nicht die Ursache für eine psychische Erkrankung aber kann ein Auslöser oder Trigger einer Psychose sein.

Und hier noch was zur Hirnentwicklung:



> Bei den Cannabis-Konsument*innen zeigten die MRT-Aufnahmen ein deutlich verändertes Bild: Ihre Hirnrinde war dünner als bei der Vergleichsgruppe. Die Veränderungen zeigten sich in einem besonders wichtigen Bereich des präfrontalen Kortex. Dort befinden sich viele Andockstellen für Inhaltsstoffe aus Cannabis. Diese Hirnregion hilft uns, Impulse zu kontrollieren, Probleme zu lösen und Handlungen zu planen.
> 
> Deshalb überrascht es kaum, dass die Jugendlichen mit auffälligen Hirnscans sich auch im Verhalten von Gleichaltrigen ohne Kontakt zu Cannabis unterschieden: Die 19-jährigen Cannabis-Konsument*innen reagierten impulsiver und hatten größere Schwierigkeiten, sich auf eine Aufgabe zu konzentrieren.


Studie: Kiffen schadet dem Gehirn von Jugendlichen


----------



## DKK007 (26. Oktober 2022)

> Anders als sonst in der Außenpolitik, die in erster Linie von der Bundesregierung gestaltet wird, hat Art. 23 GG für den Bereich des europäischen Integrationsprozesses durch weitreichende parlamentarische Informations- und Mitwirkungsrechte das Gewicht zugunsten des Bundestags verschoben, erklärte die Vizepräsidentin des BVerfG, Prof. Dr. Doris König, bei der Verkündung des Urteils am Mittwoch. Die stärkere Einbindung des Parlaments in europäische Angelegenheiten solle den infolge des Integrationsprozesses erlittenen Kompetenzverlust des Bundestags ausgleichen.



Wichtige Klarstellung. Das würde ja dann auch auf Ceta etc. zutreffen.









						BVerfG stärkt Informationsrechte des Bundestags
					

Die Bundesregierung hätte den Bundestag ausführlich und frühzeitig über die Militäroperation Sophia im Mittelmeer informieren müssen, so das BVerfG.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Sparanus (26. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Drogen zu kriminalisieren, bringt nur den Drogenringen was, man schaue mal zum Cartel in Mexico, was da los ist.


Zitat meine Ex:
Die haben meinen Nachbarn gesucht, aber nicht gefunden und stattdessen auf seinen Bruder geschossen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie kann das mit den Niederlanden als EU Mitglied bei uns scheitern?


Es ist in den Niederlanden halt nicht legalisiert.


RyzA schrieb:


> Studie: Kiffen schadet dem Gehirn von Jugendlichen


Joar und deswegen wird das auch nicht an die verkauft werden.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Joar und deswegen wird das auch nicht an die verkauft werden.


Das weiß ich.  Sondern ab 18. Aber nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen ist die Gehirnentwicklung erst mit 25 Jahren abgeschlossen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Sondern ab 18.


Und die volle Pulle ab 21, ja.
Naja man muss eine Grenze finden, auch wenn sie nicht die optimalste ist.


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen ist die Gehirnentwicklung erst mit 25 Jahren abgeschlossen.


Bei manchen Zeitgenossen habe ich das Gefühl, dass deren Hirnwachstum bei 3 Jahren stehen geblieben ist...


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab das Zeug einmal probiert...riecht wiederlich, schmeckt wiederlich, macht Kopfschmerzen wie Sau und Schwindlich war mir auch...da war nicht eine kleine Posotive Sache an dem Zeugs.


Das Zitat passt 1 zu 1 auch zu Bier und andere alkoholhaltige Getränke.


compisucher schrieb:


> Bei manchen Zeitgenossen habe ich das Gefühl, dass deren Hirnwachstum bei 3 Jahren stehen geblieben ist...


Deswegen sollte man kognitive Entwicklung auch nicht mit emotionaler Reife gleichsetzen


----------



## Eckism (27. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das Zitat passt 1 zu 1 auch zu Bier und andere alkoholhaltige Getränke.


Konsumiere ich genausowenig...der Kram funktioniert bei mir nicht so, wie bei "normalen" Leuten.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie kann das mit den Niederlanden als EU Mitglied bei uns scheitern?



Die Niederlande haben auch nur den Konsum und Kleinhandel entkriminalisiert. Aber nicht legalisiert und vor allem sind Anbau und Import weiterhin Straftaten. Diesen offensichtlichen Widerspruch, dass Coffee Shops ein Produkt verkaufen, dass sie gar nicht legal einkaufen können, hat man jahrezehntelang durch großzügiges Wegsehen "gelöst" und mittlerweile ein ernsthaftes Problem mit der organisierten Kriminalität, die daraus entstanden ist.

Eine Legalisierung der Cannabiszucht, wie in Deutschland geplant, wäre dagegen ein Verstoß gegen EU-Absprachen und afaik sogar gegen Verträge auf UN-Niveau.




RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen unbedingt nur ab mindestens 18, am besten noch später,weil die Gehirnentwicklung nach neuestem Forschungsstand erst mit 25 Jahren abgeschlossen ist.



Und genau hier liegt das Problem: Wir haben schon diverse "ab16" und "ab18" Produkte in Deutschland und wenn der deutsche Einzelhandel bei diesen eins bewiesen hat, dann seine komplette Unfähigkeit zum Jugendschutz. Wieso sollte das bei legalen Grasverkäufern, die sich vermutlich anfangs auch noch den bestehenden Kreise der organisierten Kriminalität rekrutieren werden, zufällig anders sein?
Cannabis für Leute ab18 legal zu machen bedeutet, dass auch jeder 14- oder 12-jährige prinzipiellen Zugang erhält. Und für eine Beschränkung auf >25 haben wir nicht mal verfassungsrechtliche Grundlagen; mit Ausnahme einiger ganz weniger Aspekte stehen einem ab 18 alle Rechte zu, die man in Deutschland nur haben kann.



> Ansonsten kann es auch medizinisch-therapeutisch genutzt werden, da es nachweislich bei bestimmten Erkrankungen und Schmerzen hilft.



THC hilft afaik bei keiner einzigen Krankheit und bei Schmerzen nur in so fern als dass Zugedröhnte halt allgemein weniger mitbekommen, sich um das was sie mitbekommen weniger sorgen und allgemein besser drauf sind. Aber im Gegensatz zu z.B. Opium hat es keine direkt schmerzblockierende Wirkung.

Anders sehen beide Aspekte bei einigen anderen Inhaltsstoffen von Canabis aus. Aber die sind alle schon seit Jahren freigegeben und können für Arzneien genutzt werden. Das einzige, was bislang nicht legalisiert wurde, ist der Rausch.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dass auch jeder 14- oder 12-jährige prinzipiellen Zugang erhält.


Und jetzt etwa nicht? 
Oder fragt der Dealer auf dem Spielplatz die Jungs nach ihrem Alter?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> THC hilft afaik bei keiner einzigen Krankheit und bei Schmerzen nur in so fern als dass Zugedröhnte halt allgemein weniger mitbekommen, sich um das was sie mitbekommen weniger sorgen und allgemein besser drauf sind. Aber im Gegensatz zu z.B. Opium hat es keine direkt schmerzblockierende Wirkung.
> 
> Anders sehen beide Aspekte bei einigen anderen Inhaltsstoffen von Canabis aus. Aber die sind alle schon seit Jahren freigegeben und können für Arzneien genutzt werden. Das einzige, was bislang nicht legalisiert wurde, ist der Rausch.


Ich hatte geschrieben "Cannabis" und nicht "THC". Also meinte ich einschließlich aller Inhaltsstoffe. 

Diejenigen die Cannabis-Produkte medizinisch nutzen, würden das auch gerne selber anbauen.
Aber dürfen sie noch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Cannabis für Leute ab18 legal zu machen bedeutet, dass auch jeder 14- oder 12-jährige prinzipiellen Zugang erhält. Und für eine Beschränkung auf >25 haben wir nicht mal verfassungsrechtliche Grundlagen; mit Ausnahme einiger ganz weniger Aspekte stehen einem ab 18 alle Rechte zu, die man in Deutschland nur haben kann.



Die Trennung 18 und 21 hätte man zumindest im Strafrecht gegeben.
Im Waffenrecht gibt es auch die Grenze mit 25 bis zu der ein psychologisches Gutachten nötig ist / oder nötig sein kann.

Bei Berufskraftfahrern gibt es auch Altersgrenzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und jetzt etwa nicht?
> Oder fragt der Dealer auf dem Spielplatz die Jungs nach ihrem Alter?



Hat der Dealer ein Geschäft, dessen Position jeder 14-jährige kennt? Bei dem jeder 12-jährige auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, das und was dort verkauft wird?

Es gibt auch illegale Zigarettenhändler, die sich keinen Kopf um das Alter ihrer Kunden machen, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass 95% der minderjährigen Raucher nicht ausschließlich bei denen kaufen. Die meisten Kinder haben keinen Kontakt zur organisierten Kriminalität und auch nicht direkt eine Idee, wie sie den am besten aufnehmen, wenn sie "was brauchen".




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte geschrieben "Cannabis" und nicht "THC". Also meinte ich einschließlich aller Inhaltsstoffe.



Und wegen dieser unsachliche Verallgemeinerung habe ich differenziert, dass außer THC längst alles legal ist und man also nur von selbigem eine Legalisierung fordern kann.
Es geht bei den jetzigen Bemühungen nicht um "medizinischer Nutzen", es geht um Drogenkonsum zum Spaß. Auch da kann man ernst drüber diskutieren. Aber wer bereits das Ziel zu vertuschen veruscht, mit dem braucht man gar nicht erst über etwaige Regularien wie Jugendschutz oder ähnliches zu reden.



> Diejenigen die Cannabis-Produkte medizinisch nutzen, würden das auch gerne selber anbauen.
> Aber dürfen sie noch nicht.



99% aller anderen Medikamente darf man auch nicht in Eigenregie herstellen  .


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat der Dealer ein Geschäft, dessen Position jeder 14-jährige kennt? Bei dem jeder 12-jährige auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, das und was dort verkauft wird?



Laut Gesetz wird es ein Werbeverbot geben.

Am Besten wäre es wohl, das wie andere BTM in der Apotheke zu verkaufen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wer bereits das Ziel zu vertuschen veruscht, mit dem braucht man gar nicht erst über etwaige Regularien wie Jugendschutz oder ähnliches zu reden.


Wer versucht hier was zu vertuschen? Ich habe auf die Gefahren von Cannabis hingewiesen und auf den Nutzen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Laut Gesetz wird es ein Werbeverbot geben.
> 
> Am Besten wäre es wohl, das wie andere BTM in der Apotheke zu verkaufen.



Da würden sich die ganzen CBD-Shops, die vorsorglich in Stellung gebracht/eröffnet worden sind seit der  letzten BT-Wahl, wohl ganz schön in den Hosenboden beißen. 

/edit: also wenn es nur in Apotheken verkauft würde. Wobei, die böse Konkurrenz mit dem freien Markt fürchten die "Heilberufler" von der Zuckerkugel-und-Esoterikkosmetikverkauf-Gilde ja sowieso im Falle der Legalisierung.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wobei, die böse Konkurrenz mit dem freien Markt fürchten die "Heilberufler" von der Zuckerkugel-und-Esoterikkosmetikverkauf-Gilde ja sowieso im Falle der Legalisierung.



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


Ich schätze er meint damit die "Homäopathie".


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



Ich beziehe mich darauf, dass ein regionaler Apothekerverband sich kürzlich zu Wort meldete und einerseits generelle Kritik am Legalisierungsvorhaben äußerte. Man sei ja schließlich "Heilberufler". Und andererseits, wahrscheinlich für den Fall, dass die Legalisierung trotzdem kommt, hat man auch gleich nochmal betont, dass es ja schlimm sei, wenn man dann auch noch mit rein am Profit orientierten Händlern konkurrieren müsse.  (sprich: "Also wenn das schon unbedingt sein muss, dann doch bitte nur bei uns Experten.") 

Und das finde ich halt im Gesamtpaket etwas witzig, weil in vielen Apotheken eben sowieso schon jede Menge Unsinn beworben und verkauft wird. Wie eben z. B. Zuckerkügelchen oder quasi ebenso wirkstofflose Kosmetik nach irgendwelchen lustigen Naturlehren. 

@chill_eule (oder andere liebe Mods) vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, die Cannabis-Legalisierung in einen separaten Thread zu verschieben? Oder nimmt das noch nicht zu viel Platz in diesem Thread ein?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich darauf, dass ein regionaler Apothekerverband sich kürzlich zu Wort meldete und einerseits generelle Kritik am Legalisierungsvorhaben äußerte. Man sei ja schließlich "Heilberufler". Und andererseits, wahrscheinlich für den Fall, dass die Legalisierung trotzdem kommt, hat man auch gleich nochmal betont, dass es ja schlimm sei, wenn man dann auch noch mit rein am Profit orientierten Händlern konkurrieren müsse.  (sprich: "Also wenn das schon unbedingt sein muss, dann doch bitte nur bei uns Experten.")
> 
> Und das finde ich halt im Gesamtpaket etwas witzig, weil in vielen Apotheken eben sowieso schon jede Menge Unsinn beworben und verkauft wird. Wie eben z. B. Zuckerkügelchen oder quasi ebenso wirkstofflose Kosmetik nach irgendwelchen lustigen Naturlehren.


Ja klar und die Globuli-Hersteller sind nicht an Profiten interessiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja klar und die Globuli-Hersteller sind nicht an Profiten interessiert.


Die dürften beim Verhältnis von Wareneinsatz zu Gewinn sogar, prozentual gesehen, mit die höchsten Profite einfahren.
Zumindest solange Zucker, Trinkwasser und die Bevorzugung von größeren Abnehmern, beim Strom, ein erschwingliches Gut bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2022)

Globuli sind halt für Leute denen Tiktaks zu billig sind.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Es gab auch schon mal welche die haben Pulmol mit Hasenköttel verwechselt.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> THC hilft afaik bei keiner einzigen Krankheit und bei Schmerzen nur in so fern als dass Zugedröhnte halt allgemein weniger mitbekommen, sich um das was sie mitbekommen weniger sorgen und allgemein besser drauf sind. Aber im Gegensatz zu z.B. Opium hat es keine direkt schmerzblockierende Wirkung.



Stimmt nicht.


Cannabis in der Medizin – wo wird es heute angewendet?

Die vielfältige Wirkung der Cannabinoide in unserem Körper führt zu einem breiten Anwendungsspektrum von Cannabis in der Medizin. Bei den folgenden Erkrankungen kann eine Indikation für eine Therapie mit medizinischem Cannabis bestehen:

    Epilepsien
    Appetitsteigerung bei HIV-Patienten
    Übelkeit und Erbrechen nach Chemotherapie
    chronische Schmerzen, insbesondere Nervenschmerzen, bei denen alle Therapien versagt haben
    in der Palliativmedizingegen Spastizität bei Multipler Sklerose 









						THC – wozu medizinisches Cannabis gut ist
					

Seit 2017 ist im Rahmen einer Änderung im Betäubungsmittelgesetz der Einsatz von Cannabis in der Medizin unter strengen Auflagen erlaubt. Somit dürfen einige ausgewählte Patienten in Deutschland Cannabis legal kaufen und verwenden. Mit der Klischeevorstellung "Kiffen auf Rezept" hat dies...




					www.gesundheit.de


----------



## compisucher (28. Oktober 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> chronische Schmerzen, insbesondere Nervenschmerzen, bei denen alle Therapien versagt haben


Genau dort werden Canabis Produkte sogar schon sehr lange eingesetzt.
Einer meiner Onkels hatte schon vor über 10 Jahren eine entsprechende Behandlung, nachdem Cortison + Opioide  nicht mehr funktionierten (Krebserkrankung).
Und nein, die Medikamente sind so abgestimmt, dass kein Rauschzustand eintritt, sondern lediglich der Schmerz deutlich gelindert wird und dies verträglicher als eben z. B. Cortison oder andere Opioide.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2022)

> Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, daß nur das Schwert das Schwert in der Scheide hält und daß unter solchen Umständen für uns Abrüstung Krieg ist, der Krieg, den wir gern vermeiden wollen.


Wenn man mal wieder etwas länger liest und über Zitate von Moltke d.Ä. stößt.
Er war einfach ein kluger Mann...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau dort werden Canabis Produkte sogar schon sehr lange eingesetzt.
> Einer meiner Onkels hatte schon vor über 10 Jahren eine entsprechende Behandlung, nachdem Cortison + Opioide  nicht mehr funktionierten (Krebserkrankung).
> Und nein, die Medikamente sind so abgestimmt, dass kein Rauschzustand eintritt, sondern lediglich der Schmerz deutlich gelindert wird und dies verträglicher als eben z. B. Cortison oder andere Opioide.



Und wie sein eigener Link erklärt, hat das in geringer Dosis verwendete THC dabei weder eine heilende oder schmerzblockende Funktion, sondern sorgt einfach für die Ausschüttung von Dopamin, sodass die Menschen sich trotz Schmerzen etwas besser fühlen. Das ist gerade, bei chronischen Erkrankungen sicherlich auch viel wert, da z.B. Opiode zwar viel gezielter gegen Schmerzen helfen und in der initial nötigen Konzentration viel besser und nebenwirkungsärmer anwendbar sind, aber leider recht schnell zu einer körperlichen Gewöhnung wöhnen => körperliche Abhängigkeit, eskaliernde Dosen in problematische Dimensionen. Dann lieber mit THC über den Schmerz drüberbügeln, da finden eher psychische Gewöhnungsprozesse statt. (Aber man kann sich genauso an Schmerzen wie an Freuden gewöhnen, sodass das bei niedriger Dosierung kein Runaway-Prozess ist, bei dem eine konstante Ursache eine immer stärkere Medikamentierung erfordert. Leider sind die Anlässe zwar selten konstant, aber der Bedarf steigt wenigstens nur langsam.)

Spezifische therapeuthische Wirkung, wo vorhanden, geht dagegen von den anderen Canabis-Inhaltsstoffen aus, die aber schon heute vollkommen legal und teilweise sogar rezeptfrei vertrieben werden können. Der Legalisierungsbewegung geht es darüberhinaus ausschließlich um den Freizeitkonsum von THC-haltigen Produkten als berauschende Droge in weit über dem medizinisch Sinnvollen liegenden Dosierungen.


Randnotiz: Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären, warum in dem Rahmen jetzt über den Stromverbrauch der Canabisproduktion geredet wird? Der ist doch nur so extrem hoch, weil illegale Anbauer notgedrungen hinter verschlossenen Türen arbeiten. Aber wenn man das Zeug legalisiert kann man es einfach aufs Feld stellen; Hanf ist eine seit Jahrtausenden in europäischem Klima angebaute Nutzpflanze.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn man das Zeug legalisiert kann man es einfach aufs Feld stellen; Hanf ist eine seit Jahrtausenden in europäischem Klima angebaute Nutzpflanze.


Aber sind das nicht andere Hanfpflanzen? Die brauchen doch andere Bedingungen, oder nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2022)

Was heute noch angebaut wird, sind speziell gezüchtete, THC-arme Sorten, die nicht unter das BTMG fallen. Aber es ist die gleiche Art.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. November 2022)

Hier nochmal ein Beitrag dazu wie ungefährlich die Impfung angeblich ist und Aussagen darüber das Ärzte sich tatsächlich wegeduckt haben was Impfnebenwirkungen angeht. " Es könnte nicht von der Impfung kommen etc."





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGf4b21BgA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erst die Leute dazu drängen und dann bleiben die Leuten auf den Impfschäden sitzen. War ganz tolles Kino letztes Jahr.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2022)

Ach verzieh dich mit deinen Querdenkerbehauptungen, es gibt Entschädigungen bei Impfschäden und die werden auch gezahlt.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach verzieh dich mit deinen Querdenkerbehauptungen, es gibt Entschädigungen bei Impfschäden und die werden auch gezahlt.



Sie zahlt Medikamente privat heißt es am Ende des Videos. Ich bin übrigens nicht geimpft und habe seit der Pandemie nicht mahl einen Schnupfen gehabt also erzähl mal nichts.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Randnotiz: Kann mir eigentlich jemand erklären, warum in dem Rahmen jetzt über den Stromverbrauch der Canabisproduktion geredet wird? Der ist doch nur so extrem hoch, weil illegale Anbauer notgedrungen hinter verschlossenen Türen arbeiten. Aber wenn man das Zeug legalisiert kann man es einfach aufs Feld stellen; Hanf ist eine seit Jahrtausenden in europäischem Klima angebaute Nutzpflanze.



Ja Außenanbau geht durchaus und wird auch hier in Deutschland von kleinen Growern ausgeübt sofern die Möglichkeit besteht. Der Anbau unter künstlichem Licht fördert aber dir Kontinuität der Lichteinwirkung und dank spezieller Lampen auch das Wachstum und noch als positiven Effekt zu erwähnen ist ... 

es wird keine Pflanze von Rehen gefressen, vom Förster, Bauer oder fliegender Polizei-, Zollstreife entdeckt.


----------



## DKK007 (1. November 2022)

Impfschäden gibt es doch keine. Dafür LongCovid.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens nicht geimpft und habe seit der Pandemie nicht mahl einen Schnupfen gehabt also erzähl mal nichts.



Aber irgendwann solltest du vielleicht doch mal aus der Höhle kommen.

Leute, die Kontakt zu anderen Menschen haben, haben sich mittlerweile fast alle mit mindestens einer Variante infiziert.

Mittlerweile gibt es zumindest den Impfstoff für Omikron B5.
Wobei Leute, die sich mit Omikron infiziert haben, nach der Infektion 6 Monate abwarten sollen.

Ob die B5 Impfung überhaupt etwas bringt, wenn man im Frühling/Sommer eine aktuelle Variante hatte und vorher bereits durch 3-4 Impfungen vollständig immunisiert war, bleibt anzuwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2022)

Mal sehen, wie die Bundesregierung auf diese Verfahren reagieren wird:









						EuGH muss Verwertung von Encrochat-Daten prüfen
					

Die 25. Große Strafkammer des LG Berlin bezweifelt die Rechtmäßigkeit der staatlichen Datenhacks und legt dem EuGH Fragen zu Encrochat vor.




					www.lto.de
				












						Kinderpornographie-Tatbestand soll entschärft werden
					

Die große Koalition ist bei der Bekämpfung von Kinderpornographie übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Nun soll die Reform rückgängig gemacht werden.




					www.lto.de
				












						Verfahren gegen Klimaaktivisten in Berlin
					

Nachdem ein Klima-Protest zu Verzögerungen bei einem Rettungseinsatz geführt haben sollen, gibt es eine scharfe Diskussion über den Umgang mit Aktivisten.




					www.lto.de
				












						Verfassungsschutz: Strafanzeige nach NSU-Enthüllungen
					

Wegen der Enthüllung der NSU-Berichte ist Strafanzeige erstattet worden. Auch gegen Verantwortliche vom 'ZDF-Magazin-Royale' könnte jetzt ermittelt werden.




					www.lto.de
				












						'Quick-Freeze'-Verfahren: Gespaltene Reaktionen
					

Bundesjustizminister Buschmann hat den Ressorts einen Entwurf zum Quick-Freeze-Verfahren vorgelegt. Mit diesem Vorschlag sind nicht alle zufrieden.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann solltest du vielleicht doch mal aus der Höhle kommen.



Ne ist umgekehrt, wenn ich ja schon Corona gehabt habe muss ich mich nicht impfen lassen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Impfschäden gibt es doch keine. Dafür LongCovid.



"Wer durch eine öffentlich empfohlene Schutzimpfung einen Impfschaden erlitten hat, erhält auf Antrag Versorgung nach dem Bundesversorgungsgesetz"









						Corona: Nebenwirkungen und Impfschäden nach einer Corona-Impfung - was kann man dagegen tun? | Das Erste
					

Seit dem Start der Corona-Impfungen berichten einige Menschen von Nebenwirkungen durch den Coronaimpfstoff. Was sind Impfreaktionen, was Impfschäden?




					www.mdr.de
				




Erst andere Leute drängen und dann sagen es gäbe keine Impfschäden wegen dem eigenen Ego.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. November 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne ist umgekehrt, wenn ich ja schon Corona gehabt habe muss ich mich nicht impfen lassen. [...]


Ich habe gerade nicht die Studienlage in puncto langfristiger Selbstschutz gg. schwere Verläufe bei einmaliger Genesung im Kopf. Aber generell scheint ja mittlerweile zu gelten: mach doch was du willst. 


Veriquitas schrieb:


> "Wer durch eine öffentlich empfohlene Schutzimpfung einen Impfschaden erlitten hat, erhält auf Antrag Versorgung nach dem Bundesversorgungsgesetz"


Anhand der Formulierung sollte selbst dir klar sein, dass es sich dabei um eine allgemeine Floskel handelt. Aber richtig ist: natürlich war auch bei den Corona-Impfungen damit zu rechnen, dass ein paar Leute sie dauerhaft nicht vertragen bzw. gar Schäden davon tragen. Wäre sonst vermutlich die einzige Impfung der Welt, bei der das nicht der Fall wäre. Aber die schlichtweg hysterische öffentliche Debatte zu dem Thema (beiderseits) und die katastrophale Krisenkommunikation der damaligen BR waren halt Gaga.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Corona: Nebenwirkungen und Impfschäden nach einer Corona-Impfung - was kann man dagegen tun? | Das Erste
> 
> 
> Seit dem Start der Corona-Impfungen berichten einige Menschen von Nebenwirkungen durch den Coronaimpfstoff. Was sind Impfreaktionen, was Impfschäden?
> ...


Solchen Fällen muss jetzt halt gründlichst nachgegangen werden. Das sehen die gesetzlichen Regelungen nunmal vor und angesichts der "weichen" Impfflicht der vergangenen Jahre ist das umso dringend notwendiger. Einerseits aus Verantwortungsbewusstsein, andererseits um irgendwelchen Schwurbler nicht noch mehr Munition zu liefern. 

Gezeichnet: HenneHuhn, 4x geimpft, 2x genesen, auch 2021/22 durchgängig "an der Front" in sozialen Einrichtungen mit mehreren hundert Bewohnern, kein Home Office ever, kennt Kollegen die an (nicht "mit") Covid-19 verstorben sind, mehrere mit vermutlich bleibenden Organschäden sowie mehrere vermutliche "Long-Covid" - Fälle im Kollegen- und Freundeskreis. Allerdings keine Fälle vermuteter Impfschäden.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nicht die Studienlage in puncto langfristiger Selbstschutz gg. schwere Verläufe bei einmaliger Genesung im Kopf. Aber generell scheint ja mittlerweile zu gelten: mach doch was du willst.



Das gilt schon immer, ich hab in den 2 Jahren Pandemie mich an die Maßnahmen gehalten im Gegensatz zu geimpften die draußen rumgesprungen sind und gefeiert haben. Mit der Begründung man könne ja jetzt keinen mehr anstecken.

Wenn andere Leute dich drauf ansprechen oder angehen dich impfen zu müssen oder ähnliches darfst du dich wehren, verbal und wenn es sein muss auch körperlich.

Alkohol in der Pandemie zu trinken ist falsch usw., Rauchen ist falsch, Übergewicht zu haben ist falsch. Wir fangen wenn dann beim korrekten Bmi an wenn es dann um Zwang gehen sollte. Ein schön gesundes Vitalsystem um die Krankenhäuser nicht zu überlasten.


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Beitrag dazu wie ungefährlich die Impfung angeblich ist und Aussagen darüber das Ärzte sich tatsächlich wegeduckt haben was Impfnebenwirkungen angeht. " Es könnte nicht von der Impfung kommen etc."


Interessant wäre zu erfahren, auf welcher Datenbasis Dr. Freisleben - der übrigens unter Impfskeptikern kein unbeschriebenes Blatt ist und mit seiner Skepsis Geld verdient - die offiziellen Angaben über Impfnebenwirkungen für zu gering hält.
Genauso gut könnte man sie für zu hoch halten, da keine systematische Überprüfung erfolgt, ob die erhaltene Impfung ursächlich für die Symptome ist.

Grundsätzlich: Nichts ist gänzlich ohne Nebenwirkungen, deshalb findet eine Risikoabwägung statt, die in diesem Fall pro Impfung ausfällt. Es sind in Deutschland 76,3 Prozent der Bevölkerung durch Impfung grundimmunisiert und unter diesen 63,5 Mio. Bundesbürgern gibt es weniger Betroffene von schwerwiegenden oder langfristigen Impfnebenwirkungen UND Auswirkungen einer Infektion, als allein Infektionsfolgen unter Ungeimpften auftreten.

Worüber man allerdings bei Risikoabwägungen diskutieren kann und muss, ist die Frage, wer das Risiko für wen abwägt. Also zum Beispiel dann, wenn es um eine Impflicht für die gesamte Bevölkerung geht.
Persönliche Risiken sollte durchaus jeder für sich persönlich abwägen dürfen.
Wieder anders sieht es aus, wenn die persönlich Entscheidung nicht persönlich bleibt, also beispielsweise Schutzbefohlene davon mitbetroffen sind.

Die Frage, die mich hierbei beschäftigt ist auch jene, was das überhaupt mit diesem Thema, also mit der neuen Bundesregierung ab 2021 zu tun hat, denn alle bei diesem Thema relevanten Entscheidungen fielen bereits unter der Vorgängerregierung, die Impfquote ist seit der letzten Bundestagswahl nahezu unverändert und einmal erfolgt Impfungen könnte man ohnehin nicht mehr zurücknehmen, selbst wenn alle Geimpften im September (welchen Jahres haben die Aluhut-Propheten ja wohlweislich offen gelassen) verstorben wären bzw. versterben werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Frage, die mich hierbei beschäftigt ist auch jene, was das überhaupt mit deisem Thema, also mit der neuen Bundesregierung ab 2021 zu tun hat, denn alle bei diesem Thema relevanten Entscheidungen fielen bereits unter der Vorgängerregierung,



Ja ich wüsste nicht warum man da jetzt nen neues Thema aufmachen soll, das macht für mich kein Sinn.


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja ich wüsste nicht warum man da jetzt nen neues Thema aufmachen soll, das macht für mich kein Sinn.


Wenn ich also über meine Beinbehaarung reden wollte, könnte ich das auch hier loswerden?

Warum sagt mir das keiner?


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn ich also über meine Beinbehaarung reden wollte, könnte ich das auch hier loswerden?
> 
> Warum sagt mir das keiner?



Ja es ist aber nicht so dass die Entscheidung der Vorgängeregierung, kein Einfluss auf die jetzige Regierung hat.  Dein Beinbehaarung hat damit tatsächlich nichts zu tun.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Interessant wäre zu erfahren, auf welcher Datenbasis Dr. Freisleben - der übrigens unter Impfskeptikern kein unbeschriebenes Blatt ist und mit seiner Skepsis Geld verdient - die offiziellen Angaben über Impfnebenwirkungen für zu gering hält.



An den Impfungen wird auch verdient und das steht auch an erster Stelle noch vor Gesundheit. Sonst hätte es da keine Impfpatente gegeben etc.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2022)

Seit wann wird über Corona diskutiert?


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann wird über Corona diskutiert?


Na ja, seit dem es quasi endemisch auf dem Rest des Planeten mit der Ausnahme Deutschlands ist kann man sich ja mal darüber unterhalten, was in den letzten 2 Jahren so abging.
Für meinen Teil ist das Thema durch.
2x geimpft, 4x gehabt, für mich sind Zahnschmerzen schlimmer...


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2022)

Corona ist Fake, das weiß doch jeder...und jetzt ist gut...ich muss wieder aufpassen, damit ich nicht vom Rand der Erdscheibe falle.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2022)

Lauterbach sagt unter anderen das Lizensystem im Canabis Verkauf wäre gut, weil man da wüsste wer an die Jugendlichen illegal verkauft. Wenn der Schwarzmarkt es anbietet weiß man es nicht und man weiß auch nicht wie rein der Gehalt ist. Der Preis soll so gewählt werden das der Schwarzmarkt sich nicht mehr lohnt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2SGJ0GLe1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (2. November 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Lauterbach sagt unter anderen das Lizensystem im Canabis Verkauf wäre gut, weil man da wüsste wer an die Jugendlichen illegal verkauft.


Wollte eben dieses Video mit einbringen. Bist zu schnell gewesen .

Cannabis Legalisieren -> Entlastung der Gerichte ->  Regierung macht Profit > Schwarzmarkt sinkt (oder auch nicht durch die Zusatzstoffe)

Da sitzen 4 Erwachsene Menschen und Herr Lauterbach muss sich so ein Murks von den restlichen 3 anhören.

Die Frau hat keinen Schimmer wie hoch die Kriminalität mit Drogen ist.

Channel VICE https://www.youtube.com/c/VICE/videos





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ry66uECjbdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2022)

Ich muss aber zugeben, wenn mich jemand jüngeres Fragen würde, ob ich dem so Zeugs kaufen würde...ich würds machen, bin ja kein Unmensch und es soll ja auch kein Betäubungsmittel mehr sein.


----------



## compisucher (2. November 2022)

Bin da zwiegespalten.
Es ist das eine, ob ein alter Möchtegernhippiesack wie Meinereiner sich mal was gönnt (sehr selten!)  und das Andere, wenn junge Menschen sich  willenlos zudröhnen.
In einer blöden Kombination kann das richtig gefährlich werden und insbesondere labilere Zeitgenossen braucht dann immer noch mehr Kick, was u. U. in einer echt doofen Drogenkarriere ausarten kann.

Empfehlung an alle Jungspunde da draussen:
Lasst den Scheiß, die negative Zeitdilatation + Sidexpierence schlägt u. U. sehr unangenehm und nachhaltig aufs Gemüt.


Andererseits bin ich prinzipiell gegen alles,  was irgendwie bevormundet und die seit Jahren andauernde Verbotspolitik in nahezu allen Belangen geht mir gehörig auf den Senkel.

Gerade diese nun stattfindende "Legalisierung" betrachte ich mit Argwohn.
Nicht, das sich jeder Konsument irgendwann mal in einer Datenbank wiederfindet.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin da zwiegespalten.



Für mich kommt es eh zu spät, kiffe schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Aber Jugendliche kommen heute eh an jede Droge deshalb ist das Schwer zu sagen, wir vernüftig es ist.


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2022)

Ich kanns gar nicht abschätzen, was Drogen machen/bewirken...wer Bock drauf hat...den halte ich nicht ab, solang ich keine Nachteile hab.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kanns gar nicht abschätzen, was Drogen machen/bewirken



Naja wenn Leute die auf der Straße Leben süchtig werden, müssen die um ihren Affen los zu werden kriminel werden. Das bedeutet wenn kein Stoff da ist, ist bis zum Mord alles drinne um an Geld zu kommen. Da schaltet das Gehirn aus, gut bei Canabis wird das eher selten vorkommen. 

Aber bei Drogen die starke Entzugserscheinungen hervorbringen, wie Crack, Meth etc. kommt das durchaus vor. Da wird schonmal nen Messer gezogen für 5 Euro.


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich Projektionen, wie sich eine Legalisierung auf den Alkoholkonsum auswirken könnte?

Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist der, dass Kiffen und exzessiver Alkoholkonsum selten bis gar nicht parallel stattfinden, aber meine Beobachtungsgruppe ist auch recht klein und womöglich auch vom Konsumverhalten nicht repräsentiv für den typischen Jugendlichen.

Vereinfacht ausgedrückt:
Wenn die Leute, die sich bis dato eher volllaufen lassen, zusätzlich exzessiv was reinziehen, wäre das schlecht.
Wenn einer oder mehrere der durch erheblichen Alkoholkonsum angestrebte Zustände stattdessen mit einer Tüte erzielt werden, wäre es zumindest nicht schlimmer oder womöglich sogar besser.

Dabei im Hinterkopf, dass sowohl das Eine als das Andere eher etwas für Volljährige ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist der, dass Kiffen und exzessiver Alkoholkonsum selten bis gar nicht parallel stattfinden, aber meine Beobachtungsgruppe ist auch recht klein und womöglich auch vom Konsumverhalten nicht repräsentiv für den typischen Jugendlichen.


Dein Eindruck täuscht dich nicht. Alkohol und THC sind eine ganz böse Mischung, die oft in eine extreme Übelkeit endet.
Leute, die Erfahrung dahingehend gemacht haben, wissen das nur zu gut und ich würde mal behaupten, dass es dahingehend eine Art Common sense unter den Kiffern gibt.

Die Frage, wie sich die Legalisierung auf den Alkoholkonsum auswirken wird, ist in dem Kontext tatsächlich spannend.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn einer oder mehrere der durch erheblichen Alkoholkonsum angestrebte Zustände stattdessen mit einer Tüte erzielt werden, wäre es zumindest nicht schlimmer oder womöglich sogar besser.


Die Wirkung von THC ist eine vollkommen andere als ein Alkoholrausch.  
Ich würde sogar meinen, dass es eine Typsache ist. THC wirkt mehr introvertierend, während Alkohol ja stark Extrovertiertheit fördert.


----------



## DKK007 (2. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> während Alkohol ja stark Extrovertiertheit fördert.



Und auch Hemmungen fallen lässt, wodurch die Gewaltkriminalität steigt.

Nicht ohne Grund ist der Konsum von Alkohol in anderen Ländern in der Öffentlichkeit verboten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und auch Hemmungen fallen lässt, wodurch die Gewaltkriminalität steigt.
> 
> Nicht ohne Grund ist der Konsum von Alkohol in anderen Ländern in der Öffentlichkeit verboten.


In Köln findet ja das Summer Jam Festival statt und wir Kölner witzeln oft, dass jede Kneipe in Köln gewalttätiger ist als der Summer Jam.
Denn Leute, die stoned sind, haben schlichtweg kein Lust auf Stress^^


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dein Eindruck täuscht dich nicht. Alkohol und THC sind eine ganz böse Mischung, die oft in eine extreme Übelkeit endet.
> Leute, die Erfahrung dahingehend gemacht haben, wissen das nur zu gut und ich würde mal behaupten, dass es dahingehend eine Art Common sense unter den Kiffern gibt.


Danke für die Aufklärung. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Wirkung von THC ist eine vollkommen andere als ein Alkoholrausch.
> Ich würde sogar meinen, dass es eine Typsache ist. THC wirkt mehr introvertierend, während Alkohol ja stark Extrovertiertheit fördert.


Ich weiß; gemeint war auch weniger die physische Wirkung, als die soziale. Wer sich "locker machen" will, wird wohl eher nicht kiffen, aber wer auf Entspannung und/oder geselligen Konsum aus ist, hätte eine weitere Option.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß; gemeint war auch weniger die physische Wirkung, als die soziale. Wer sich "locker machen" will, wird wohl eher nicht kiffen, aber wer auf Entspannung und/oder geselligen Konsum aus ist, hätte eine weitere Option.


Sorry, falls es etwas zuviel Erklärbär war


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

Durch Alkohol sterben eindeutig mehr Menschen. Und kommen auch mehr Menschen zum Schaden.
Er wird aber häufiger verharmlost. Ist ja auch ein Riesengeschäft.
Ich kenne niemanden der direkt durchs kiffen gestorben ist. Noch agressiv wurde.
Wenn dann eher durch oder in der Kombination mit anderen Drogen.
Aber wie gesagt kann Cannabis bei bestimmten Menschen Psychosen auslösen.
Und die geistige Entwicklung von Heranwachsenden negativ beeinflussen.
Deswegen wäre eine Freigabe ab 25 optimaler.
Für die Legalisierung spricht aber, dass dann nicht mehr soviel gestreckter Dreck unters Volk gebracht wird.


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2022)

Es ist etwas naiv zu glauben, das eine Altersbeschränkung ab "25" auch nur eine Person unter 25 vom kiffen abhält...eigentlich ist es sogar komplett naiv.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es ist etwas naiv zu glauben, das eine Altersbeschränkung ab "25" auch nur eine Person unter 25 vom kiffen abhält...eigentlich ist es sogar komplett naiv.


Es ist aber Fakt das die Gehirnentwicklung erst mit ca 25 Jahren abgeschlossen ist. Nach neuesten Erkenntnisstand.

Klar können sie sich vorher auf dem Schwarzmarkt illegal was besorgen.
Aber vielleicht kann man durch Kampagnen ja ein Bewusstsein dafür schärfen.
Das die jungen Leute vorsichtiger damit sind.


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist aber Fakt das die Gehirnentwicklung erst mit ca 25 Jahren abgeschlossen ist. Nach neuesten Erkenntnisstand.
> 
> Klar können sie sich vorher auf dem Schwarzmarkt illegal was besorgen.
> Aber vielleicht kann man durch Kampagnen ja ein Bewusstsein dafür schärfen.
> Das die jungen Leute vorsichtiger damit sind.


Bewusstsein schärfen bei jungen Leuten?^^
Ohje, ich glaub, du warst in der Jugend eher nen Einzelgänger, wenn du Dich an alles gehalten hast, was gesetzlich so vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bewusstsein schärfen bei jungen Leuten?^^
> Ohje, ich glaub, du warst in der Jugend eher nen Einzelgänger, wenn du Dich an alles gehalten hast, was gesetzlich so vorgeschrieben ist.


Im Gegenteil. Aber manche Sachen waren für mich taboo. Zum Glück.


----------



## Eckism (2. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil. Aber manche Sachen waren für mich taboo. Zum Glück.


Ich kenne mehr unter 25 jährige die kiffen als welche, die älter sind...und es sind Studenten, die nicht gerade zu den dümmsten zählen...


DKK007 schrieb:


> Nord Stream 1: Pipeline offenbar auf 250 Metern Länge zerstört
> 
> 
> Metertiefe Krater und ein Trümmerfeld am Meeresgrund: Eine Untersuchung der Betreibergesellschaft offenbart erstmals das ganze Ausmaß der Schäden an der Gaspipeline Nord Stream 1. Sie ist demnach auf 250 Länge zerstört.
> ...


Von innen? Liliputaner in Druckanzügen mit Sauerstoff und Verpflegung für mehrere Tage brauchen sicherlich auch ne etwas größere Röhre als es die Gaspipeline ist.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist aber Fakt das die Gehirnentwicklung erst mit ca 25 Jahren abgeschlossen ist. Nach neuesten Erkenntnisstand.
> 
> Klar können sie sich vorher auf dem Schwarzmarkt illegal was besorgen.
> Aber vielleicht kann man durch Kampagnen ja ein Bewusstsein dafür schärfen.
> Das die jungen Leute vorsichtiger damit sind.



Wenn man das könnte, könnte man es schon heute. Kann man aber offensichtlich nicht oder siehst du derartige Erfolge?
Genauso könnte man erst einmal anhand von Alkohol und Nikotin beweisen, dass die Verbreitung einer Substanz unterhalb einer gewissen Altersgrenze tatsächlich verhindern kann, ehe man das gleiche Schrott-Konzept auf weitere Substanzen anwendet, in der Hoffnung, dass es diese eine Mal jetzt doch plötzlich Wunder-Fee-Einhorn-Magie funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Rauchen tun tatsächlich weniger Jugendliche als noch zu meiner Zeit.
Mein Sohn mit 18 1/2 raucht auch nicht.
Ob das jetzt an den schlimmen Bildern auf den Verpackungen liegt sei mal dahingestellt.
Aber es sind definitiv weniger.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rauchen tun tatsächlich weniger Jugendliche als noch zu meiner Zeit.
> Mein Sohn mit 18 1/2 raucht auch nicht.
> Ob das jetzt an den schlimmen Bildern auf den Verpackungen liegt sei mal dahingestellt.
> Aber es sind definitiv weniger.


Die Statistik kenne ich auch, aber wie wurden die Zahlen ermittelt?
Fragt man einfach? Schaut man sich Verkaufszahlen von Zigaretten an?


----------



## compisucher (3. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Statistik kenne ich auch, aber wie wurden die Zahlen ermittelt?
> Fragt man einfach? Schaut man sich Verkaufszahlen von Zigaretten an?


Schätze mal, dass man es an Hand der Steuereinnahmen feststellen kann, wie viele Glimmstengel verkauft werden.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Statistik kenne ich auch, aber wie wurden die Zahlen ermittelt?
> Fragt man einfach? Schaut man sich Verkaufszahlen von Zigaretten an?





compisucher schrieb:


> Schätze mal, dass man es an Hand der Steuereinnahmen feststellen kann, wie viele Glimmstengel verkauft werden.


Um festzustellen wieviele Raucher davon jünger sind wohl eher Umfragen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt kann Cannabis bei bestimmten Menschen Psychosen auslösen.[...}



Jain. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole (und du das vermutlich wieder nicht akzeptieren wirst): der *kausale Zusammenhang, der THC als alleinigen oder hauptsächlich ausschlaggebenden Faktor für die Entwicklung von Psychosen bei Konsumenten bescheinigt,* ist meines Wissenes nicht nachgewiesen. Psychosen entwickelt man nicht einfach so, da liegen in der Regel gewisse Prädispositionen vor. Da dann psychoaktive Substanzen (ob Alkohol, THC oder sonstwas) drauf zu schütten, ist nie eine gute Idee. Also, die Studienlage dazu ist meines Wissens nach nicht eindeutig. Darum ist deine Aussage so, wie sie da steht, irreführend.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und die geistige Entwicklung von Heranwachsenden negativ beeinflussen.



Ebenfalls wie jede Droge, die im Heranwachsendenalter konsumiert wird.



RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre eine Freigabe ab 25 optimaler.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich ein großer Fan des "Ultralativ" bin: auch das müsste dann für alle Drogen gelten, nur für Cannabis wäre es Willkür. Und wir haben da - wie schon mehrfach hier erwähnt - eben das Problem einer schwierigen rechtlichen Grundlage.



RyzA schrieb:


> Für die Legalisierung spricht aber, dass dann nicht mehr soviel gestreckter Dreck unters Volk gebracht wird.



Das mit dem gestreckten Zeug bei Cannabis ist eher vernachlässigbar. Ja, es gab/gibt Fälle, die echt übel waren. Vor ein paar Jahren wurde wohl tatsächlich mal Bleipulver in ein paar konfiszierten Proben gefunden, mit dem das Gewicht erhöht werden soll. Hin und wieder hat man wohl auch synthetische Cannabinoide drin, die die geringe Qualität des eigentlichen Cannabis verschleiern sollen und in ihrer Wirkung auf manche Menschen recht unberechnbar sein können. Hauptsächlich wird Cannabis - vor allem das von den netten Jungs, die immer sehr interessiert daran sind, wie es einem geht oder ob alles gut sei - mit diesen grün-grauen Papierhandtüchern und Oregano gestreckt sein 

Ich sehe weiterhin den Hauptnutzen einer Legalisierung - neben dem offensichtlichen Eigennutz als Gelegenheitskonsument - eben in der Entkriminalisierung. Dadurch Entlastung von Polizei und Justiz, weniger vermeidbare Strafeinträge wegen Lappalien und Austrockung des Schwarzmarktes und der dahinter stehenden kriminellen Strukturen.
Dass die durchschnittliche Qualität des Produkts dadurch eventuell auch steigt und es zu weniger ungewollten Beimischungen kommt, ist natürlich ebenfalls positiv. Aber diese Problematik ist bei Cannabis viel viel geringer als bei synthetischen Drogen (pro Safer Use und Drugchecking!) oder etwa Heroin. Wobei bei letzterem ja ironischerweise die Gefahr darin besteht, ausnahmsweise mal vergleichsweise "sauberes" und dadurch höher konzentriertes Zeug zu erwischen und sich damit eine Überdosis, evtl. den berüchtigten "Goldenen Schuss" zu setzen.

Aber nur, um es nochmal zu betonen: auch wenn ich für die Legalisierung von Cannabis bin, bin ich stark gegen die Verharmlosung dieser oder jeder anderen Droge. Grundsätzlich muss man sich ja mal fragen, warum überhaupt so viele Menschen zu Drogen der einen oder anderen Form greifen und was die gesellschaftliche Ursache dafür ist. Aber währenddessen müssen wir halt mit der bestehenden gesellschaftlichen Realität umgehen. Mit aller Vorsicht, mit viel Präventionsarbeit (die - wie von mir ja auch schon gefordert - für alle Drogen hochgefahren werden sollte!), aber auch mit Sinn und Verstand statt mit Dogmen.


----------



## Eckism (3. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schätze mal, dass man es an Hand der Steuereinnahmen feststellen kann, wie viele Glimmstengel verkauft werden.


Es gibt ja keine Norm, wieviel ein Raucher rauchen muss/darf...der eine zimmert 3 Schachteln am Tag Durch, der andere braucht 5 Tage für eine. Und das Alter bei den Steuereinnahmen abzuschätzen ist noch unmöglicher.^^


----------



## compisucher (3. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es gibt ja keine Norm, wieviel ein Raucher rauchen muss/darf...der eine zimmert 3 Schachteln am Tag Durch, der andere braucht 5 Tage für eine. Und das Alter bei den Steuereinnahmen abzuschätzen ist noch unmöglicher.^^





RyzA schrieb:


> Um festzustellen wieviele Raucher davon jünger sind wohl eher Umfragen.


Stimmt, habt ihr Recht.
Die Steuer sagt nur was über den absoluten Konsum aus und kann kaum in Jugendlicher/Erwachsener und Schachtel/Tag unterscheiden.
Wobei Umfragen da so eine Sache wäre, z. B. ich hätte nie im Leben mit 17 zugegeben, hin und wieder an einer Zigarette zu nuckeln...


----------



## Veriquitas (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Durch Alkohol sterben eindeutig mehr Menschen. Und kommen auch mehr Menschen zum Schaden.
> Er wird aber häufiger verharmlost. Ist ja auch ein Riesengeschäft.



Alkohol hat keinen positiven Nutzen außer zur Reinigung, geringe Mengen jeden Tag wie 1 Glas Wein etc. sind schon schädlich.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jain. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole (und du das vermutlich wieder nicht akzeptieren wirst): der *kausale Zusammenhang, der THC als alleinigen oder hauptsächlich ausschlaggebenden Faktor für die Entwicklung von Psychosen bei Konsumenten bescheinigt,* ist meines Wissenes nicht nachgewiesen. Psychosen entwickelt man nicht einfach so, da liegen in der Regel gewisse Prädispositionen vor. Da dann psychoaktive Substanzen (ob Alkohol, THC oder sonstwas) drauf zu schütten, ist nie eine gute Idee. Also, die Studienlage dazu ist meines Wissens nach nicht eindeutig. Darum ist deine Aussage so, wie sie da steht, irreführend.


Ich beziehe mich u.a. hier drauf



> Je nach Studie kommen Forscher und Forscherinnen allerdings zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen: Bei intensivem Konsum sei das Risiko, an einer Psychose zu erkranken, im Vergleich zu abstinenten Personen um das 2- bis 3,4-Fache erhöht.
> 
> Wer täglich kifft und hochpotentes Cannabis (THC-Gehalt über zehn Prozent) bevorzugt, soll sogar ein fast 5-fach höheres Risiko haben, wie eine Fallkontrollstudie zeigt. Für Gelegenheitskiffer sind die Ergebnisse hingegen nicht eindeutig: Einige Untersuchungen kommen auf ein 1,4- bis 2-fach erhöhtes Risiko, andere wiederum können keinen Einfluss finden.



aber



> Eine immer wiederkehrende Frage in der Cannabisforschung lautet: Ist es wirklich das Kiffen, weswegen Menschen eine Psychose entwickeln? Die Antwort lautet: Es ist kompliziert. Epidemiologische Studien zeigen zwar, dass Cannabiskonsumierende eher eine Psychose haben als abstinente Personen. Doch der statistische Zusammenhang sagt noch nichts darüber aus, ob Cannabiskonsum eine Psychose auch wirklich verursacht.


Quelle: Löst Cannabiskonsum eine Psychose aus?

Verursachen nicht -  aber auslösen schon. Ursache ist eine genetische Disposition.  Wer dazu veranlagt ist und viel und lange kifft, dem kann das passieren.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ebenfalls wie jede Droge, die im Heranwachsendenalter konsumiert wird.


Was Cannabis nicht harmloser macht.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das mit dem gestreckten Zeug bei Cannabis ist eher vernachlässigbar. Ja, es gab/gibt Fälle, die echt übel waren. Vor ein paar Jahren wurde wohl tatsächlich mal Bleipulver in ein paar konfiszierten Proben gefunden, mit dem das Gewicht erhöht werden soll. Hin und wieder hat man wohl auch synthetische Cannabinoide drin, die die geringe Qualität des eigentlichen Cannabis verschleiern sollen und in ihrer Wirkung auf manche Menschen recht unberechnbar sein können. Hauptsächlich wird Cannabis - vor allem das von den netten Jungs, die immer sehr interessiert daran sind, wie es einem geht oder ob alles gut sei - mit diesen grün-grauen Papierhandtüchern und Oregano gestreckt sein


Zu meiner Zeit wurde mehr Haschisch geraucht. Das war noch leichter zu strecken.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich sehe weiterhin den Hauptnutzen einer Legalisierung - neben dem offensichtlichen Eigennutz als Gelegenheitskonsument - eben in der Entkriminalisierung. Dadurch Entlastung von Polizei und Justiz, weniger vermeidbare Strafeinträge wegen Lappalien und Austrockung des Schwarzmarktes und der dahinter stehenden kriminellen Strukturen.


Ja das sind gute Argumente.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber nur, um es nochmal zu betonen: auch wenn ich für die Legalisierung von Cannabis bin, bin ich stark gegen die Verharmlosung dieser oder jeder anderen Droge. Grundsätzlich muss man sich ja mal fragen, warum überhaupt so viele Menschen zu Drogen der einen oder anderen Form greifen und was die gesellschaftliche Ursache dafür ist. Aber währenddessen müssen wir halt mit der bestehenden gesellschaftlichen Realität umgehen. Mit aller Vorsicht, mit viel Präventionsarbeit (die - wie von mir ja auch schon gefordert - für alle Drogen hochgefahren werden sollte!), aber auch mit Sinn und Verstand statt mit Dogmen.


Ich denke das viele wegen den Stress abschalten wollen.  Das Leben ist schnelllebiger und fordernder geworden.
Dazu die Krisen und nicht gerade guten Zukunftsaussichten . Vielleicht ist es auch eine Art Realitätsflucht.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schätze mal, dass man es an Hand der Steuereinnahmen feststellen kann, wie viele Glimmstengel verkauft werden.


Wie viele Leute kennst du, die ihre Zigaretten inzwischen online kaufen, sogar ohne Steuerzeichen?
Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wie die ihre Zahlen erheben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich u.a. hier drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich glaube, du hast da ein Missverständnis in deinem Gedankengang. Das folgende, von dir gebrachte Zitat aus dem Artikel auf quarks.de: _"Doch der statistische Zusammenhang sagt noch nichts darüber aus, ob Cannabiskonsum eine Psychose auch wirklich verursacht."_
hat nichts mit einem Unterschied von "auslösen oder verursachen" zu tun, so wie du es - meinem Verständnis nach -interpretiert hast. Es geht hier um das klassische "Correlation does not equal Causation", "Korrelation ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Kausalität". Gemeint ist: dass zwei oder mehrere Dinge gemeinsam auftreten, bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass zwischen ihnen ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht, also das eine das andere verursacht/bedingt.
Man kann halt z.B. nur extrem schwer statistisch herausrechnen, wer eine tatsächliche Prädisposition für etwa Psychosen hat. Und wer aufgrund eben dieser und anderer Problematiken überhaupt erst verstärkt zu Drogen greift.  Wenn 2 von 10 Hardcore-Kiffern gerade deswegen kiffen, weil sie aufgrund ihrer (nicht zwingend diagnostizierten) psychischen Erkrankungen entweder für problematisches Suchtverhalten schlicht anfälliger sind oder weil es ihnen (mindestens unbewusst) hilft, mit diesen Erkrankungen klarzukommen, dann verzerrt das schlichtweg die ganze Studie und die Aussagekraft darüber, ob THC Psychosen auslösen kann.

Aber wie gesagt: ich bezweifle nicht im Geringsten, dass eine psychoaktive Substanz wie THC bei unsachgemäßem Gebrauch verschiedenste negative mentale Effekte haben kann. Mich stört einzig und allein, wenn unsauber argumentiert wird. Entweder - ohne böse Absicht - auf Grundlage von Missverständnissen. Oder aus ideologischen Gründen, in dem Studienergebnisse nach der am besten in die jeweilige Agenda passenden Aussage herausgepickt und/oder bewusst falsch dargestellt werden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Was Cannabis nicht harmloser macht.[...}



Völlig korrekt. Aber es hat ein Geschmäckle, dass in puncto Cannabis dieses Argument ständig hervorgezaubert wird. Während alkoholinduzierte Psychosen genauso existieren und real schon jetzt ein viel größeres Problem darstellen. Warum reden wir bei Cannabis ganz konkret über eine der möglichen schlimmen Folgen, während wir bei Alkohol einfach alle nur wissend mit dem Kopf nicken, weil er ja auch so ungesund ist? Aber selten etwas konkretes benennen, z.B. eben alkoholinduzierte Psychosen. Oder Leberzirrhose. Alkoholbedingte Demenz (Korsakow-Syndrom). Oder allgemeinen geistigen UND körperlichen Verfall?  Das sind argumentative Akzentsetzungen, neudeutsch "Framing" (huibuh, das Schreckgespenst!), die mir auf den Geist gehen. Aber das haben wir halt alle so eingetrichtert bekommen von Generationen von "Drogenbeauftragten" etc.



RyzA schrieb:


> [...}
> 
> Ich denke das viele wegen den Stress abschalten wollen.  Das Leben ist schnelllebiger und fordernder geworden.
> Dazu die Krisen und nicht gerade guten Zukunftsaussichten . Vielleicht ist es auch eine Art Realitätsflucht.



Oder ein (hilfloser) Versuch, eine eintönige Realität noch irgendwie spannender, lebenswerter zu gestalten?
Grundsätzlich müssten wir hin zu einer Gesellschaft, in der Menschen Drogen jedweder Form eigentlich nur für besondere Anlässe nehmen, wenn überhaupt. Weg müssen wir von einer Gesellschaft, in der Menschen nur von ihrem Job abschalten oder ihre allgemeine Lebensituation ertragen können (bzw. das zumindest denken), in dem sie Drogen nehmen. Sei es das tägliche Feierabendbier (bzw. mehrere. Und vielleicht noch n kleiner Flachmann Wodka oder Korn von der Tanke dazu. Mein seliger Vater lässt grüßen). Oder halt der Joint auf'm Balkon, damit man endlich runterkommt.  Oder, oder, oder...


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sorry, ich glaube, du hast da ein Missverständnis in deinem Gedankengang. Das folgende, von dir gebrachte Zitat aus dem Artikel auf quarks.de: _"Doch der statistische Zusammenhang sagt noch nichts darüber aus, ob Cannabiskonsum eine Psychose auch wirklich verursacht."_
> hat nichts mit einem Unterschied von "auslösen oder verursachen" zu tun, so wie du es - meinem Verständnis nach -interpretiert hast. Es geht hier um das klassische "Correlation does not equal Causation", "Korrelation ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Kausalität". Gemeint ist: dass zwei oder mehrere Dinge gemeinsam auftreten, bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass zwischen ihnen ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht, also das eine das andere verursacht/bedingt.
> Man kann halt z.B. nur extrem schwer statistisch herausrechnen, wer eine tatsächliche Prädisposition für etwa Psychosen hat. Und wer aufgrund eben dieser und anderer Problematiken überhaupt erst verstärkt zu Drogen greift.  Wenn 2 von 10 Hardcore-Kiffern gerade deswegen kiffen, weil sie aufgrund ihrer (nicht zwingend diagnostizierten) psychischen Erkrankungen entweder für problematisches Suchtverhalten schlicht anfälliger sind oder weil es ihnen (mindestens unbewusst) hilft, mit diesen Erkrankungen klarzukommen, dann verzerrt das schlichtweg die ganze Studie und die Aussagekraft darüber, ob THC Psychosen auslösen kann.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: ich bezweifle nicht im Geringsten, dass eine psychoaktive Substanz wie THC bei unsachgemäßem Gebrauch verschiedenste negative mentale Effekte haben kann. Mich stört einzig und allein, wenn unsauber argumentiert wird. Entweder - ohne böse Absicht - auf Grundlage von Missverständnissen. Oder aus ideologischen Gründen, in dem Studienergebnisse nach der am besten in die jeweilige Agenda passenden Aussage herausgepickt und/oder bewusst falsch dargestellt werden.


Hmm ok. Dann habe ich das wohl mißverstanden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Statistik kenne ich auch, aber wie wurden die Zahlen ermittelt?
> Fragt man einfach? Schaut man sich Verkaufszahlen von Zigaretten an?



Und wie kann jemand so bescheuert sein, es als Erfolg zu bewerten, wenn in den letzten Jahren nur noch viele und nicht mehr sehr viele mit dem Rauchen angefangen haben, obwohl der Grundsatz lautet, dass bei funktionierendem Jugendschutz kein einziger davon auch nur die Möglichkeit haben sollte?


Ich kenn Leute, die haben mit 15 das erste mal versucht, aufzuhören. Erfolglos. Ich kenn Leute, die haben sich von 14 bis 16 das Hirn rausgekifft.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich sehe weiterhin den Hauptnutzen einer Legalisierung - neben dem offensichtlichen Eigennutz als Gelegenheitskonsument - eben in der Entkriminalisierung. Dadurch Entlastung von Polizei und Justiz, weniger vermeidbare Strafeinträge wegen Lappalien und Austrockung des Schwarzmarktes und der dahinter stehenden kriminellen Strukturen.



Die dahinter stehenden Strukturen machen das nicht, weil sie Cannabis geil finden. Sondern weil sich mit illegalen Geschäften mehr Geld verdienen lässt und sie die Sache mit der Polizei nicht stört. Wenn du denen ihren jetzigen Markt abdrehst, werden viele davon nicht, wie ggf. die Endkunden-Dealer, in den legalen Vertrieb wechseln, sondern auf andere Drogen, Waffen, Menschenhandel, etc. umsteigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du denen ihren jetzigen Markt abdrehst, werden viele davon nicht, wie ggf. die Endkunden-Dealer, in den legalen Vertrieb wechseln, sondern auf andere Drogen, Waffen, Menschenhandel, etc. umsteigen.


Halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These. Du wirst nicht mal eben so als Grasdealer plötzlich ein Kokain-, Waffen- oder Menschenhändler. Ist ja nicht so, dass es einen Großmarkt für all diese Produkte gibt, wo du bei Wegfall eines Artikels, einfach auf einen anderen schwenken kannst.
Wir sprechen hier von sehr gefährlichen organisierten Banden, die diese Strukturen schon mit viel Gewalt an sich gerissen, oder aufgebaut haben.
Also bist du entweder ein Bigplayer und handelst schon mit all oben erwähnten Dingen, oder du bist auf dem Weg dahin, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du da einfach alternativ einsteigen kannst, weil du strukturell da reingezwungen wirst, indem deine Haupteinnahmequelle wegbricht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2022)

Unter "kriminelle Strukturen" (so die Wortwahl von HenneHuhn) verstehe ich _Edit:_ *nicht* den Dealer an der Ecke, der die letzte Verkaufsebene bildet. Internationaler Schmuggel in größerem Maßstab wird auch bei Cannabis von organisierten Banden durchgeführt, weil es anders gar nicht geht. Und mit Ausnahme von schweren Kriegswaffen und Menschen, die etwas unhandlicher als Drogenpäckchen von ein paar kg sind, macht es keinen Unterschied, WAS geschmuggelt wird. Wer zuverlässig mehrmals im Jahr 200 kg Gras in die EU reinbekommt, kann stattdessen auch 200 kg Munition fahren. Und die Lieferrouten für Opiate und Haschisch aus Vorderasien sind sowieso verwoben. Wo es eine feste Aufteilung zwischen verschiedenen Banden besteht, würde ich eine Durchmischung der Strukturen erwarten - niemand braucht den Boss der anderen Bande, aber seine erfahrenen Ausführenden sind doch eine nützliche Personalaufstattung. Allerdings wäre mir kein einziger Fall in Erinnerung, wo in den letzten Jahr(zehn)enten Drogen in 6+-stelligem Wert nur einer Sorte und keinerlei Waffen gefunden wurden. Das scheint praktisch immer vermischt zu sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter "kriminelle Strukturen" (so die Wortwahl von HenneHuhn) verstehe ich den Dealer an der Ecke, der die letzte Verkaufsebene bildet.


Schon klar, aber mein Punkt war, dass der Endkunden-Grasdealer durch Wegfall von Einnahmen nicht plötzlich zum Dealer von Waffen oder Menschen wird. Wie sollen das überhaupt laufen? 

Und bei Handel von härteren Drogen a la Kokain/Heroin/Amphetamine ist die Strafgebung in Deutschland noch ne Ecke härter als bei Cannabis, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter "kriminelle Strukturen" (so die Wortwahl von HenneHuhn) verstehe ich den Dealer an der Ecke, der die letzte Verkaufsebene bildet. Internationaler Schmuggel in größerem Maßstab wird auch bei Cannabis von organisierten Banden durchgeführt, weil es anders gar nicht geht. Und mit Ausnahme von schweren Kriegswaffen und Menschen, die etwas unhandlicher als Drogenpäckchen von ein paar kg sind, macht es keinen Unterschied, WAS geschmuggelt wird. Wer zuverlässig mehrmals im Jahr 200 kg Gras in die EU reinbekommt, kann stattdessen auch 200 kg Munition fahren. Und die Lieferrouten für Opiate und Haschisch aus Vorderasien sind sowieso verwoben. Wo es eine feste Aufteilung zwischen verschiedenen Banden besteht, würde ich eine Durchmischung der Strukturen erwarten - niemand braucht den Boss der anderen Bande, aber seine erfahrenen Ausführenden sind doch eine nützliche Personalaufstattung. Allerdings wäre mir kein einziger Fall in Erinnerung, wo in den letzten Jahr(zehn)enten Drogen in 6+-stelligem Wert nur einer Sorte und keinerlei Waffen gefunden wurden. Das scheint praktisch immer vermischt zu sein.



Ich sprach vom "Schwarzmarkt und den dahinterstehenden, kriminellen Strukturen". Das umfasst doch relativ deutlich mehrere Ebenen, auf jeden Fall war das meine Intention beim Schreiben. 
Die Vorstellung, dass wenn mal eben ein X-Millionen-€-Markt wegbricht, einfach das Handelsvolumen anderer illegaler Güter, die z. T. andere Zielgruppen ansprechen, "als Ersatz" in gleichem Maße hochgefahren werden kann, halte ich so pauschal auch erstmal für gewagt. Und wenn da sowieso eine "Mischkalkulation" herrscht (was ich gar nicht bestreite, insbesondere in Bezug auf Drogen), ruinierte man sich damit ja die Preise, sofern man nicht gleichzeitig auch den Absatz deutlich steigern kann.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie kann jemand so bescheuert sein, es als Erfolg zu bewerten, wenn in den letzten Jahren nur noch viele und nicht mehr sehr viele mit dem Rauchen angefangen haben, obwohl der Grundsatz lautet, dass bei funktionierendem Jugendschutz kein einziger davon auch nur die Möglichkeit haben sollte?


Polter mal hier nicht so rum: Entwicklung des Raucher- und des Nieraucheranteils unter deutschen Jugendlichen im Zeitraum von 1979 bis 2021

Der Anteil Jugendlicher Raucher ist *deutlich* zurück gegangen!

Und 0 Jugendliche Raucher bei funktionierenden Jugendschutz?
Der Jugendschutz wird nie 100% funktionieren.

Aber ich glaube das du das nicht ernst gemeint hast. Weil so naiv kann man gar nicht sein.


----------



## compisucher (4. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die dahinter stehenden Strukturen machen das nicht, weil sie Cannabis geil finden. Sondern weil sich mit illegalen Geschäften mehr Geld verdienen lässt und sie die Sache mit der Polizei nicht stört. Wenn du denen ihren jetzigen Markt abdrehst, werden viele davon nicht, wie ggf. die Endkunden-Dealer, in den legalen Vertrieb wechseln, sondern auf andere Drogen, Waffen, Menschenhandel, etc. umsteigen.


Uhhh... also, die Meisten in meiner Wahrnehmung, die Cannabis konsumieren, organisieren sich das über "Privatanbau", Freunde usw..
"Professionelle" Dealer spielen in ländlichen Strukturen bei dieser Droge kaum eine Rolle.
 Das mag in einer Stadt dann anders aussehen, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.

Der Kontakt zu Typen, die andere, härtere Drogen nach Europa hineinbringen, mag sicherlich in irgend einer Form gegeben sein.
Aber Waffenhandel und Menschenhandel ist eine ganz andere Liga der Schwerkriminalität.
Solchen Typen möchte ich nicht mal tagsüber in der belebten Fußgängerzone begegnen.

In meiner Wahrnehmung reden wir da dann über ost/südosteuropäische oder nahöstliche/nordafrikanische Clanstrukturen.
Die werden sich mit Sicherheit nicht mit einem zugekifften Bohemian aus Berlin-Mitte abgegeben, der sich als Haschisch-Kleindealer mit Ware aus dem niederländischen Koffeeshop versucht.

Kurzum, die strukturierte und gefestigte Verbindung vom Cannabis-Kleindealertum zu der professionellen Schwerkriminalität sehe ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Uhhh... also, die Meisten in meiner Wahrnehmung, die Cannabis konsumieren, organisieren sich das über "Privatanbau", Freunde usw..


Das kenne ich. Trotzdem wird irgendwo in Dealer sitzen, der jemanden beliefert.
Ich kenne einen, der einen kennt, der einen kennt -- das kennt man.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. November 2022)

Also Gras verkaufen kann man schon locker ab 14, heute wird das aber meist den Flüchtlingen überlassen. Die trainieren Laufwege das die Polizei die nicht bekommt etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2022)

Sagt mal: Was bitte schön suchen eigentlich so viele Posts über Schäden an russischer Infrastruktur in schwedischen Gewässern in einem Thread zur deutschen Regierung?
Vom Schwurbeldauerbrenner 9/11 ganz zu schweigen?




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber mein Punkt war, dass der Endkunden-Grasdealer durch Wegfall von Einnahmen nicht plötzlich zum Dealer von Waffen oder Menschen wird.



Äh - sorry. In dem Satz fehlte ein entscheidendes "nicht". Ich sprach *nicht* vom Dealer an der Ecke, sondern eben von den kriminellen Strukturen im Hintergrund.



> Und bei Handel von härteren Drogen a la Kokain/Heroin/Amphetamine ist die Strafgebung in Deutschland noch ne Ecke härter als bei Cannabis, soweit ich weiß.



Soweit ich weiß nicht wesentlich, sobald der Maßstab stimmt. Bei Cannabis gibt es halt gewisse Bagatellgrenzen, unterhalb derer die Strafverfolgung in aller Regel eingestellt wird. Aber da liegen die Vertriebsnetze natürlich weit drüber.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich sprach vom "Schwarzmarkt und den dahinterstehenden, kriminellen Strukturen". Das umfasst doch relativ deutlich mehrere Ebenen, auf jeden Fall war das meine Intention beim Schreiben.
> Die Vorstellung, dass wenn mal eben ein X-Millionen-€-Markt wegbricht, einfach das Handelsvolumen anderer illegaler Güter, die z. T. andere Zielgruppen ansprechen, "als Ersatz" in gleichem Maße hochgefahren werden kann, halte ich so pauschal auch erstmal für gewagt. Und wenn da sowieso eine "Mischkalkulation" herrscht (was ich gar nicht bestreite, insbesondere in Bezug auf Drogen), ruinierte man sich damit ja die Preise, sofern man nicht gleichzeitig auch den Absatz deutlich steigern kann.



Das Absatz und Nachfrage in den anderen Märkten nicht plötzlich explodieren, ist ein gutes Argument.
Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass sich das großartig auf die Berufswahl der bisherigen organisierten Kriminellen auswirken wird. Was willst du denn im Lebenslauf deiner Bewerbung angeben, wenn du die letzten 15 Jahre den Transport von Gras aus Marokko nach Deutschland organisiert hast? "Spezialist für außer-EU-Importe"?
Das es pro kriminellen Kopf weniger lukrative Jobs gibt, wird langfristig vielleicht den Nachwuchs abschrecken. Aber nur weil die Schmuggler erstmal schlechter verdienen (wieviel weniger sei dahingestellt, ich kann spontan keine Statistik finden, wie groß der Canabisanteil am Handel mit illegalen Gütern ist), wird die Kriminalitätsbekämpfung nicht leichter. Denn schnappen musst du jeden Kriminellen einzelen, egal wie gut er zuletzt verdient hat, und die Zahl der Köpfe bleibt erstmal gleich.
(Es sei denn, die fangen an, sich die Köpfe gegenseitig abzureißen. Bandidos und Hells Angels, die beide auch im Transportbusiness tätig waren, sind ja ohnehin bekannt dafür. Das entlastet die Polizei erfahrungsgemäß aber auch nicht.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Polter mal hier nicht so rum: Entwicklung des Raucher- und des Nieraucheranteils unter deutschen Jugendlichen im Zeitraum von 1979 bis 2021



Paywall 



> Der Anteil Jugendlicher Raucher ist *deutlich* zurück gegangen!
> 
> Und 0 Jugendliche Raucher bei funktionierenden Jugendschutz?
> Der Jugendschutz wird nie 100% funktionieren.
> ...



Ein Anteil von 4-6%, die es sogar zugeben bei weiteren 40%, die jede Angabe verweigern ist wohl weit genug über 0, dass von Naivität allenfalls bei denen die Rede sein kann, die das als funktionierenden Jugendschutz verkaufen wollen. Man stelle sich mal vor, 5% derjenigen, denen in Deutschland das stehlen verboten ist, würden das trotzdem regelmäßig machen. Oder 5% aller Autos würden mit Tempo vor dem Kindergarten vorbeirasen. Oder 5% der Leute ohne Waffenschein hätten eine Pistole im Schrank. Würde du dann auch von Erfolgen sprechen und eine Ausweitung des Konzeptes auf weitere Bereiche befürworten? Oder misst du bei der Durchsetzung von Verboten mit zweierlei Maß?




compisucher schrieb:


> Uhhh... also, die Meisten in meiner Wahrnehmung, die Cannabis konsumieren, organisieren sich das über "Privatanbau", Freunde usw..
> "Professionelle" Dealer spielen in ländlichen Strukturen bei dieser Droge kaum eine Rolle.
> Das mag in einer Stadt dann anders aussehen, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.



Da jetzt massenhaft über die Legalisierung berichtet wird, finde ich keine Statistiken mehr. Aber soweit ich weiß, ist das insgesamt komplett anders und meine Beobachtungen in Städten stützen das auch. Das meiste Gras wird nicht privat im Blumentopf angebaut, sondern gekauft. Und wo jemand kauft, egal ob persönlich oder über Freunde, muss jemand anderes schmuggeln oder in großem Maßstab illegal aktiv sein. (Wobei größere Plantagen in Deutschland zumindest nicht oft gefunden werden und irgendwie glaube ich bei unseren Strompreisen auch nicht an ihre zahlreiche Existenz.)



> Der Kontakt zu Typen, die andere, härtere Drogen nach Europa hineinbringen, mag sicherlich in irgend einer Form gegeben sein.
> Aber Waffenhandel und Menschenhandel ist eine ganz andere Liga der Schwerkriminalität.
> Solchen Typen möchte ich nicht mal tagsüber in der belebten Fußgängerzone begegnen.



Und trotzdem stehen die Chancen nicht so schlecht, dass du das schon gemacht hast.
Eine Abgrennzung sehe ich dagegen nicht. Wo es Gras gibt, sind oft auch Ampethamine verbreitet, Kokain gilt zumindest nicht als selten. Große Importwege für sowas verlaufen genau parallel zu denen für Waffen & Co über Osteuropa. Ab einem gewissen Maß sollten die Akteure den Kontakt zum Waffenhändler schon allein wegen des Bedarfs an Selbstschutz suchen - wer 100000 € im Rucksack spazieren trägt und weiß, dass andere Kriminelle wissen, dass er einen Raub nicht mal anzeigen kann, entwickelt schnell das Bedürfniss, sich zu bewaffnen.




> In meiner Wahrnehmung reden wir da dann über ost/südosteuropäische oder nahöstliche/nordafrikanische Clanstrukturen.
> Die werden sich mit Sicherheit nicht mit einem zugekifften Bohemian aus Berlin-Mitte abgegeben, der sich als Haschisch-Kleindealer mit Ware aus dem niederländischen Koffeeshop versucht.



Ich weiß, es macht auf der Straße einen anderen Eindruck. Aber selbst in Berlin gibt es nicht genug Hipster, um den Verbrauch aller Konsumenten zu decken, in dem erstere 1-2 mal im Jahr ein halbes Pfund aus den Niederlanden mitbringen. Und die meisten würden so viel doch gar nicht mehr in die Designertasche bekommen, obwohl Apple sich solche Mühe mit immer flacheren Produkten gibt  .


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Paywall


Beim ersten mal aufrufen geht ist es wohl frei...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Anteil von 4-6%, die es sogar zugeben bei weiteren 40%, die jede Angabe verweigern ist wohl weit genug über 0, dass von Naivität allenfalls bei denen die Rede sein kann, die das als funktionierenden Jugendschutz verkaufen wollen.


Fast 60 % Auskunftsquote bei den ganz jungen Menschen von 15-18 Jahren. Gegenüber eine Auskunftsquote von 65% im Schnitt durch alle Altersgruppen. Soviel weniger ist das nicht.

Und ich weiß nicht warum du das immer mit dem funktionierenden Jugendschutz hervorbringst.
Das hat hier niemand behauptet, dass der Rückgang der jungen Raucher, alleine daran liegt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2022)

Ich finde, dass man die Legalisierungsdebatte von der ganzen Kriminalitätsdebatte etwas entkoppeln sollte.
Kein Mensch mit Verstand wird wohl wirklich glauben, dass die Legalisierung die kriminellen Strukturen ausmerzen kann.
Ich würde gerne daher einen weiteren Aspekt für eine Legalisierung anbringen: Wenn ich als Vater entscheiden müsste, ob mein Kind irgendwann mit Straßendealern in Kontakt kommen muss, die eventuell nicht nur Gras dealen, und somit die große Gefahr besteht doch viel schädigendere Dinge auszuprobieren, oder mit reinem Gras aus staatlich geprüften Stellen, und dafür dann Steuern sogar enthoben werden, wähle ich lieber Letzteres. Nicht, dass ich mir so etwas wünschen kann, aber ich denke ihr wisst schon, woraus ich hinaus möchte.
Diese Verbote bringen einfach nichts. Lieber die Menschen begleiten und einen Umgang damit lehren.
Dass Leute kiffen ist seit jeher eine Realität und anscheinend ein Bedürfnis vieler Menschen - sei nun dahingestellt, ob Gelegenheit- oder Dauerkiffer - daher macht es einfach nur Sinn, wenn der Staat diese Realität anerkennt und sich diesem Bedürfnis seiner Bürger annimmt, anstatt sie durch gesetzlicher Verbote zu diskriminieren und in Kontakt zur kriminellen Szene zu treiben.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagt mal: Was bitte schön suchen eigentlich so viele Posts über Schäden an russischer Infrastruktur in schwedischen Gewässern in einem Thread zur deutschen Regierung?
> Vom Schwurbeldauerbrenner 9/11 ganz zu schweigen?


Gute Frage...

*durchwisch*


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Absatz und Nachfrage in den anderen Märkten nicht plötzlich explodieren, ist ein gutes Argument.
> Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass sich das großartig auf die Berufswahl der bisherigen organisierten Kriminellen auswirken wird. Was willst du denn im Lebenslauf deiner Bewerbung angeben, wenn du die letzten 15 Jahre den Transport von Gras aus Marokko nach Deutschland organisiert hast? "Spezialist für außer-EU-Importe"?
> Das es pro kriminellen Kopf weniger lukrative Jobs gibt, wird langfristig vielleicht den Nachwuchs abschrecken. Aber nur weil die Schmuggler erstmal schlechter verdienen (wieviel weniger sei dahingestellt, ich kann spontan keine Statistik finden, wie groß der Canabisanteil am Handel mit illegalen Gütern ist), wird die Kriminalitätsbekämpfung nicht leichter. Denn schnappen musst du jeden Kriminellen einzelen, egal wie gut er zuletzt verdient hat, und die Zahl der Köpfe bleibt erstmal gleich.
> (Es sei denn, die fangen an, sich die Köpfe gegenseitig abzureißen. Bandidos und Hells Angels, die beide auch im Transportbusiness tätig waren, sind ja ohnehin bekannt dafür. Das entlastet die Polizei erfahrungsgemäß aber auch nicht.)




Es gibt gute Gründe davon auszugehen, dass durch eine Cannabis-Legalisierung der organisierten Kriminalität (OK) zumindest kurz- bis mittelfristig ein nicht irrelevanter Teil ihrer Einnahmen wegbricht. Ob sie dann Ausweichstrategien finden oder ob sie einen "Sozialplan" für von der Arbeitslosigkeit bedrohte Kriminalitätsfachkräfte entwickeln, ob Kurzarbeitergeld gezahlt wird oder die kleinen Straßendealer jetzt doch eine viel weniger entspannte Ausbildung als Angestellte im mittleren Dienst ihrer jeweiligen Kommune beginnen, das sind doch letztlich irreführende Gedankenspielereien.
Es sagt ja auch niemand, dass der Kampf gg. die OK Haupt- oder auch nur Nebenziel der Legalisierungsvorhaben sei. Aber dass es der OK vermutlich eine ihrer Einnahmequellen verdirbt, wäre schlichtweg ein positiver Nebeneffekt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht warum du das immer mit dem funktionierenden Jugendschutz hervorbringst.



Weil es nur darum geht, wenn Jugendliche trotz Cannabisfreigabe vor Cannabiskonsum geschützt werden sollen. Sollte *dein* Verweis auf sinkende Raucherzahlen nicht ein richtig schlechter Versuch gewesen sein, die nicht funktionierenden Durchsetzung bestehender Altersgrenzen als Erfolg darzustellen, sondern stattdessen ein Versuch, dir unangenehme Fakten zu vermeiden und in ein x-beliebiges anderes Thema zu springen, also über Raucher als solche zu diskutieren, bitte ich um Entschuldigung, dass ich die Frechheit hatte, weiter über Cannabislegalisierung und mögliche Auswirkungen auf Jugendliche bzw. den mangelnden Schutz selbiger zu diskutieren.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne daher einen weiteren Aspekt für eine Legalisierung anbringen: Wenn ich als Vater entscheiden müsste, ob mein Kind irgendwann mit Straßendealern in Kontakt kommen muss, die eventuell nicht nur Gras dealen, und somit die große Gefahr besteht doch viel schädigendere Dinge auszuprobieren



Das wäre die alte These vom Gras als Einstiegsdroge, die (insbesondere unter Legalisierungbefürwortern) als widerlegt gilt.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Es sagt ja auch niemand, dass der Kampf gg. die OK Haupt- oder auch nur Nebenziel der Legalisierungsvorhaben sei.



Doch, einer sagt das ganz explizit. Und nur darauf bin ich eingegangen:



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich sehe weiterhin den Hauptnutzen einer Legalisierung [...] in der Entkriminalisierung. Dadurch Entlastung von Polizei und Justiz...



Wie war das nochmal mit lächerlich?


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil es nur darum geht, wenn Jugendliche trotz Cannabisfreigabe vor Cannabiskonsum geschützt werden sollen. Sollte *dein* Verweis auf sinkende Raucherzahlen nicht ein richtig schlechter Versuch gewesen sein, die nicht funktionierenden Durchsetzung bestehender Altersgrenzen als Erfolg darzustellen, sondern stattdessen ein Versuch, dir unangenehme Fakten zu vermeiden und in ein x-beliebiges anderes Thema zu springen, also über Raucher als solche zu diskutieren, bitte ich um Entschuldigung, dass ich die Frechheit hatte, weiter über Cannabislegalisierung und mögliche Auswirkungen auf Jugendliche bzw. den mangelnden Schutz selbiger zu diskutieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bezog mich vor allem auf die Entlastung der Justiz dadurch, dass vor allem der Aufwand für die Verfolgung (und letztlich wieder Einstellung der Verfahren wg. "Eigenbedarf" etc., trotzdem weiterhin irgendwo verbleibende Aktenvermerke usw.) von Konsumenten wegfiele.

Die unangebrachte Spitze in meinem Beitrag habe ich bereits kurz nach dem Absenden meines Beitrags wieder rausgenommen. Ich neige manchmal dazu, zu polemisch zu schreiben, das tut mir leid und versuche ich mir abzugewöhnen.

/edit: ja, ich hätte das klarer auseinander dividieren müssen. Ich schrieb in der Tat von "Hauptnutzen" und führte dann an letzter Stelle auch das "Austrocknen" an.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre die alte These vom Gras als Einstiegsdroge, die (insbesondere unter Legalisierungbefürwortern) als widerlegt gilt.


Ich habe zu dieser These einen persönlichen Bezug, weil ich viele in meinem Umkreis gesehen habe, die vom Joint rauchen zu Teile schmeißen und Nase ziehen wechselten und das alles im selben Dunstkreis angeboten bekommen haben.
Das Gras rauchen zwingend einen Konsum zu härteren Drogen verleitet, ist natürlich Quatsch, dass jedoch ein großes Risiko besteht, in so einem Umfeld dann doch auch mal was anderes zu konsumieren, halte ich für einen Fakt. Würde mich auch wundern, dass explizit dieser Punkt widerlegt wurde.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil es nur darum geht, wenn Jugendliche trotz Cannabisfreigabe vor Cannabiskonsum geschützt werden sollen. Sollte *dein* Verweis auf sinkende Raucherzahlen nicht ein richtig schlechter Versuch gewesen sein, die nicht funktionierenden Durchsetzung bestehender Altersgrenzen als Erfolg darzustellen, sondern stattdessen ein Versuch, dir unangenehme Fakten zu vermeiden und in ein x-beliebiges anderes Thema zu springen, also über Raucher als solche zu diskutieren, bitte ich um Entschuldigung, dass ich die Frechheit hatte, weiter über Cannabislegalisierung und mögliche Auswirkungen auf Jugendliche bzw. den mangelnden Schutz selbiger zu diskutieren.


Ich hatte nur beiläufig erwähnt, dass die Anzahl der jungen Raucher, über die Jahre deutlich zurückgegangen ist. Was ja auch stimmt. Du hattest das in Frage gestellt.

Ich selber bin natürlich auch für Jugendschutz. Außerdem hatte ich mehrfach hier im Thread erwähnt, dass Cannabis negativen Einfluss auf die Gehirnentwicklung von jungen Menschen hat.
Und Cannabis meiner Meinung nach erst ab 25 freigegeben werden müsste. Oder von mir aus auch ab 21.
Aber das wird es in der Praxis leider nicht geben.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2022)

> Grünen-Fraktionsvize Andreas Audretsch hält der Union im Streit um das geplante Bürgergeld "Schäbigkeit" vor. "Wir haben als Ampel unseren Gesetzentwurf zum Bürgergeld angepasst, haben auf Kritik reagiert und sind mit ausgestreckter Hand auf die Union zugegangen", sagte Audretsch den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe. "Die Union reagiert darauf mit weiteren Fake News und einem Wettbewerb der Schäbigkeit."
> 
> Die Union sei sich nicht zu schade, für ihre Kampagne schamlos falsche Zahlen und Grafiken aus AfD-nahen Zeitungen zu kopieren. "Alles mit nur einem Ziel: Menschen, die wenig Geld haben, gegeneinander auszuspielen." Die Union müsse sich fragen lassen, "ob sie auf Kosten von Menschen mitten aus unserer Gesellschaft ihre populistische Stimmungsmache verantworten will."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Bürgergeld-Debatte: Audretsch wirft Union Stimmungsmache vor

Die Union ist u.a. gegen das für sie zu hohe Schonvermögen.



> Sie bemängeln auch, dass es keine Anreize gibt, wieder eine Arbeit aufzunehmen.


Das ist doch ganz einfach. Die Arbeitgeber zahlen angemessene Löhne und dann gibt es genug Anreize.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2022)

Merz macht halt Fundamentalopposition. Damit wird er zumindest seinem CDU internen Wahlversprechen gerecht. 
Persönlich kann ich mich auch nur wundern wen er damit ansprechen will. Doch dann bekommt man sowas geteilt  :


Spoiler: Bürgergeld






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Doch dann bekommt man sowas geteilt  :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bürgergeld
> ...



Das hatte ich auch schon auf Facebook gesehen. So werden Leute gegeneinander aufgehetzt.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagt mal: Was bitte schön suchen eigentlich so viele Posts über Schäden an russischer Infrastruktur in schwedischen Gewässern in einem Thread zur deutschen Regierung?



Es ist schon sehr merkwürdig, das man dazu von der Regierung bisher noch nichts gehört hat.
Deutschland war schließlich eines der wenigen Länder, die die Gasleitung durch die Ostsee haben wollten. 
Dafür wurde sogar eine eigene Stiftung gegründet.









						Russische Kriegspropaganda erreicht deutsche Kommunen
					

Kommunen beschließen Friedensverhandlung, Bürgermeister schließen sich Protesten gegen Sanktionen an. Dabei wird russische Propaganda reproduziert.




					www.lto.de


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Arbeitgeber zahlen angemessene Löhne und dann gibt es genug Anreize.


Da bin ich prinzipiell bei dir.

Aber:
Höhere Löhne in Zeiten der Inflation heizen diese eher an, also muss dieses Instrument mit Bedacht gewählt werden.
Höhere Löhne bedeuten teure Waren.

und
Wer genau soll das alles bezahlen?
Mit fast 33% ist das Ministerium für Arbeit und Soziales eh schon der größte Brocken im Bundeshaushalt (analog zu den Ländern), immerhin 160 Mrd. Euro für 2022.




__





						Bundeshaushalt digital - Bundeshaushalt  -
					

$cms.escapeXml($description)




					www.bundeshaushalt.de
				




Ich halte es prinzipiell für eine schlechte Idee, immer mehr Menschen von Sozialleistungen letztlich abhängig zu machen.

Wir haben mit dem Dreifachwumms jetzt schon auf dem Papier 300 Mrd. € mehr an Schulden als Staat.
Wenn das alles realisiert wird, zahlen das alles unsere Kinder und Enkel, auch ne blöde Idee.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2022)

Die Frage, ist halt, wie man wieder zu einer negativen Inflation, also Preissenkungen kommt.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage, ist halt, wie man wieder zu einer negativen Inflation, also Preissenkungen kommt.


Prinzipiell Überangebot, weniger Nachfrage.
Real aber schwer umsetzbar, wenn Gas knapp ist, ist Gas knapp...


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da bin ich prinzipiell bei dir.
> 
> Aber:
> Höhere Löhne in Zeiten der Inflation heizen diese eher an, also muss dieses Instrument mit Bedacht gewählt werden.
> ...


Dann werden noch mehr Arbeitnehmer Aufstocker wenn nichts getan wird und der Staat hat noch mehr Kosten.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2022)

Die Union eskaliert sprachlich einfach extrem, ich warte noch auf die ersten Nazi/SA/SS Vergleiche.
Die Kritik aus der Union ist leider relativ selten, aber vorhanden:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1589259329823444993

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


->Dobbys Aussage zum Thema "Klima RAF"

Ach ja, habt ihr schon von den "Grünen Antichristen" gehört, ja das kam auch von einem CDU MdB.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Union eskaliert sprachlich einfach extrem, ich warte noch auf die ersten Nazi/SA/SS Vergleiche.
> Die Kritik aus der Union ist leider relativ selten, aber vorhanden:
> 
> 
> ...


In der Union scheint momentan wohl auch in weiten Teilen der Tenor zu herrschen, was man sprachlich in Russland kann, kann man in der Union in Deutschland schon lange.  

Persönlich hege ich für die Aktionen der "Letzten Kinderkrippengeneration", gegen irgendwelche Museumswerke, nun auch absolut keine Sympathien, genauso wenig wie für irgendwelche Klebeaktionen, bei denen schon der dafür genutzte Kleber umweltschädlicher ist, als der "gesellschaftliche Druck", der damit aufgebaut werden soll.

Aber es ist halt mal wieder mehr als auffällig, wie man, statt endlich mal sachlich die Thematik Klima vorranzubringen, sich politisch, quer durch die politischen Lager, lieber dadran abarbeitet Gruppen und damit deren angesprochenes Thema grundsätzlich zu stigmatisieren.

Es ist halt wieder einmal einfach auffällig, wie da wieder politische Statements, rein im Sinne / Interesse wirtschaftlicher Akteure, gesetzt werden.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Union eskaliert sprachlich einfach extrem, ich warte noch auf die ersten Nazi/SA/SS Vergleiche.
> Die Kritik aus der Union ist leider relativ selten, aber vorhanden:
> 
> 
> ...


Dobrindt ist eh eine völlig schräge Type.
Den habe ich mal live erlebt, von wegen Partei der Mitte...


RyzA schrieb:


> Dann werden noch mehr Arbeitnehmer Aufstocker wenn nichts getan wird und der Staat hat noch mehr Kosten.


Na ja, du kannst ja nicht, nur weil jetzt mal Inflation ist, panikartig allen 10% oder mehr auf die Hand geben.
Die Unternehmen müssen das ja auch erwirtschaften.
Nimm  den berühmten Bäcker aus der Presse.
Erst steigt der Gaspreis bis Grenzwertigkeit, dann noch der Weizenpreis und am Schluss noch kräftige Lohnerhöhung.
Wer genau kauft noch ne Semmel für 2 bis 5 €?

Inflation bedeutet immer Wohlstandsverlust, das mag man blöd finden, ist aber so.
Ist ein Balanceakt auf der Messeklinge, die Warennachfrage so weit zu reduzieren, dass die Preise fallen, aber die Unternehmen trotzdem noch Gewinn erwirtschaften und was verkaufen.
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass die Zentralbanken graduelle den Zins erhöhen und nicht auf ein Mal auf 5 oder 6% hochjumpen.
Letztlich werden wir in 1 oder 2 Jahren gleichen Zinskosten haben, wie zu Zeiten der Ölkrise für Konsumenten.
Da hat der klassische Baukredit dann irgendwann mal zw. 10 und 14% gekostet.
Das weiss ich noch, weil es beinahe meinem Vater das Häuschen gekostet hätte, weil er den Zinsschritt von 6% auf 12% fast nicht bezahlen konnte.
Gerade gelesen, interessanter Artikel mit einer anderen Sichtweise:


			https://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/konjunktur/tuerkischer-wirtschaftsprofessor-im-interview-in-der-tuerkei-lachen-sie-ueber-deutschland_id_176830427.html


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, du kannst ja nicht, nur weil jetzt mal Inflation ist, panikartig allen 10% oder mehr auf die Hand geben.
> Die Unternehmen müssen das ja auch erwirtschaften.



Auf kleine und Mittelständische Betriebe trifft das definitiv zu, aber wenn man schaut, das die üblichen Verdächtigen unter den Großen, es trotz Krise, immer noch schaffen Renditen rauszuhauen, wird es fraglich, wieso diese noch Teil von Rettungspaketen, wie der Gaspreisumlage werden (sollten).

Genauso muss man sich doch fragen, warum solche Vereine wie die "Deutsche Wohnen" ankündigen können, Investitionen in ihre Gebäude deutlich zu verringern, aber keine (erheblichen) Abstriche bei den Renditen zu machen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Inflation bedeutet immer Wohlstandsverlust, das mag man blöd finden, ist aber so.


Diesen Wohlstandsverlust siehst du, durch Institutionen, wie die Tafeln, sehr gut.
Seit Jahresbeginn hat sich die Zahl der Hilfesuchenden von 1 Mio. pro Jahr in 2021, auf bereits auf 2 Mio. in 2022, nahezu verdoppelt und das Jahr ist ja noch nicht einmal zuende.
Die Lebensmittelspenden, welche solche Institutionen erhalten, sind dabei aber deutlich rückläufig, auch weil die Unternehmen, durch die Preisexplosionen bei Rohstoffen und Energie, weniger alte Ware abgeben können.

Die Entwicklung ist also deutlich und klar sichtbar in der Gesellschaft angekommen, das wir, ohne Untertreibung, auf eine (Versorgungs)Katastrophe zusteuern.
Reaktion in der Politik, man ist, trotz sämtlicher Warnsignale, untätig, oder macht es wie in der Union, man will die Gesellschaft noch zusätzlich spalten, indem man 53 Euro Erhöhung des Bürgergeldes als klare "Arbeit würde sich dann nicht mehr lohnen" Lüge verkaufen möchte.

Natürlich kann der Staat nicht alle aktuellen Kostenexplosionen durch irgendwelche permanenten Milliardenschweren Rettungspakete, auf Schuldenbasis, auffangen, aber zumindest die existenziell notwendigen grundlegensten Bedürfnisse der Menschen muss der Staat absichern und das sind die grundlegende Lebensmittel und Decken / Kleidung, damit die Menschen nicht erfrieren, sowie ihre Mieten noch bezahlen können und das kann der Staat auch gewährleisten.

Nur müsste man dazu endlich mal tätig werden und nicht erst wieder dann, wenn die Titanic schon am absaufen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Inflation bedeutet immer Wohlstandsverlust, das mag man blöd finden, ist aber so.


Das ist, sorry, absoluter Unsinn.
Wir hatten seit 1950 genau 3 Jahre ohne Inflation (https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/4917/umfrage/inflationsrate-in-deutschland-seit-1948/) und sind wir ärmer geworden? Nein
Inflation ist ein muss, wenn du keine Inflation hast, dann hast du Stillstand oder gar Deflation.
Die größte Wirtschaftskrise hatten wir übrigens durch Deflation.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Das ist, sorry, absoluter Unsinn.*
> Wir hatten seit 1950 genau 3 Jahre ohne Inflation (https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/4917/umfrage/inflationsrate-in-deutschland-seit-1948/) und sind wir ärmer geworden? Nein
> Inflation ist ein muss, wenn du keine Inflation hast, dann hast du Stillstand oder gar Deflation.
> Die größte Wirtschaftskrise hatten wir übrigens durch Deflation.


Nein ist es nicht.
Allerdings umfassend auch nur unter der Bedingung, dass die Infaltion nicht galopierend ist und nicht durch die Lohnentwicklung zumindest ausgeglichen wird / werden kann.

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist Inflation in einer Volkswirtschaft daher durchaus "normal" / "gesund" und kein Problem, aber gerade eine hohe (anhaltende) Inflation ist definitiv immer ein Wohlstandsverlust, für den überwiegenden Teil der Bevölkerung, siehe auch Türkei und selbst eine geringe Inflation kann, so Löhne nicht dadran angepasst werden, über Zeit ein Wohlstandverlust für mindestens die entsprechende Berufsgruppe bedeuten, da deren effektive Kaufkraft sinkt (siehe dazu im besonderen Niedriglohnsektor und Mindestlohn).


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist, sorry, absoluter Unsinn.
> Wir hatten seit 1950 genau 3 Jahre ohne Inflation (https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/4917/umfrage/inflationsrate-in-deutschland-seit-1948/) und sind wir ärmer geworden? Nein
> Inflation ist ein muss, wenn du keine Inflation hast, dann hast du Stillstand oder gar Deflation.
> Die größte Wirtschaftskrise hatten wir übrigens durch Deflation.


Gemeint ist natürlich Inflation in der Größenordnung von 10% oder mehr.
Die Inflation der letzten paar Monate von 7-8% hat mich persönlich überhaupt nicht gestört, war es denn letztlich nur eine Marktreaktion auf für über 20 Jahre zu billiges Gas eingekauft.
Dass eine allgemeine Preisteuerung (z. B. von der EZB angestrebte 2%) immer statt findet, ist ja klar.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gemeint ist natürlich Inflation in der Größenordnung von 10% oder mehr.
> Die Inflation der letzten paar Monate von 7-8% hat mich persönlich überhaupt nicht gestört, war es denn letztlich nur eine Marktreaktion auf für über 20 Jahre zu billiges Gas eingekauft.
> Dass eine allgemeine Preisteuerung (z. B. von der EZB angestrebte 2%) immer statt findet, ist ja klar.



Die Inflation war auch die letzten Monate bereits mitunter wesentlich höher, als diese aus  einem Einkaufskorb, mit vielen verschiedenen Waren, gebildete Mittelwert von 7-8%.

Lebensmittel sind seit Jannur 2022 im Schnitt z.B. zwischen 30 und 100% teurer geworden, manche Produkte, bei Fernsehern, oder PC-Hardware hat das teilweise fast gar keine oder nur geringe Entwicklungen, durch die Inflation selbst gegeben, bei Bekleidung / Schuhe war sie auch oft noch überschaubar.

Daher, besser verdienende Berufsgruppen trifft die aktuelle Inflation (noch) wesentlich weniger schwer.

Rentner, Bezieher von Sozialleistungen und Beschäftigte im Niedriglohnsektor, ect., trifft die Inflation aber dafür umso überproportional schwerer, weil der größte Teil ihres geringen Einkommens sowieso oft schon für Lebensmittel, Miete und Energie draufgeht, während diese Gruppen sich wohl nur äußerst selten mal einen neuen Fernseher kaufen werden.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auf kleine und Mittelständische Betriebe trifft das definitiv zu, aber wenn man schaut, das die üblichen Verdächtigen unter den Großen, es trotz Krise, immer noch schaffen Renditen rauszuhauen, wird es fraglich, wieso diese noch Teil von Rettungspaketen, wie der Gaspreisumlage werden (sollten).


Bin ich bei dir.
Nur denke ich, ist der Anteil der Arbeitnehmer in Relation zur Gesamtwirtschaft bei den großen DAX-unternehmen eher eine kleinere Nummer.
Sprich, die meisten Beschäftigten werden wohl bei kleineren und mittleren Arbeitgebern beschäftigt sein.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauso muss man sich doch fragen, warum solche Vereine wie die "Deutsche Wohnen" ankündigen können, Investitionen in ihre Gebäude deutlich zu verringern, aber keine (erheblichen) Abstriche bei den Renditen zu machen.


Häuser abwohnen lassen bis zu gehtnichtmehr ist eine der besten Geldruckmaschinen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung ist also deutlich und klar sichtbar in der Gesellschaft angekommen, das wir, ohne Untertreibung, auf eine (Versorgungs)Katastrophe zusteuern.


Yepp, dem ist so.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Reaktion in der Politik, man ist, trotz sämtlicher Warnsignale, untätig, oder macht es wie in der Union, man will die Gesellschaft noch zusätzlich spalten, indem man 53 Euro Erhöhung des Bürgergeldes als klare "Arbeit würde sich dann nicht mehr lohnen" Lüge verkaufen möchte.


Wie man es dann nennt, Bürgergeld oder Harz 27, spielt unterm Strich keine Rolle.
Und ja, mir ist klar, dass die bisherigen Harzsätze zu viel zum Sterben und zu wenig zum Leben sind.
Dennoch fehlt mir ein wenig der Anreiz für den Betroffenen, wieder arbeiten zu gehen (sofern es es denn kann).



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich kann der Staat nicht alle aktuellen Kostenexplosionen durch irgendwelche permanenten Milliardenschweren Rettungspakete, auf Schuldenbasis, auffangen, aber zumindest die existenziell notwendigen grundlegensten Bedürfnisse der Menschen muss der Staat absichern und das sind die grundlegende Lebensmittel und Decken / Kleidung, damit die Menschen nicht erfrieren,


Die Frage, die mich da beschäftigt ist, ist es denn tatsächlich so, oder leben wir im vorwinterlichen Panikmodus?
Also bitte als offene Frage zu verstehen an alle, die vielleicht schon die erste Abschlagsrechnung bekommen haben.

EDIT:
Oh wait, gerade was beim Spiegel gefunden:
Quelle:








						Gaspreise nach Bundesländern: In Bremen zahlen Familien 760 Euro weniger
					

Bei den Gaspreisen gibt es große regionale Schwankungen. Während eine Bremer Familie rund 2800 Euro pro Jahr zahlt, sind es in Sachsen-Anhalt 3851 Euro. Der Überblick nach Bundesländern.




					www.spiegel.de
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nightslaver schrieb:


> sowie ihre Mieten noch bezahlen können und das kann der Staat auch gewährleisten.


Womit wir wieder bei einer Mangellage wären.
So lange jährlich 400.000 Wohnungen, davon 100.000 Sozialwohnungen (offizielle Sprachregelung der Bundesregierung)  fehlen...


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur müsste man dazu endlich mal tätig werden und nicht erst wieder dann, wenn die Titanic schon am absaufen ist.


Meanwhile in Ösiland hat schon jeder gemeldete Bürger (unabhängig von der Nationalität) im September 500 € cash netto auf die Hand bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gemeint ist natürlich Inflation in der Größenordnung von 10% oder mehr.


Das muss man auch schreiben 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Rentner


Wir sollten nicht verallgemeinern, in meiner Familie haben wir keine Rentner mit finanziellen Problemen und
ich komme echt nicht aus einer wohlhabenden Familie.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2022)

In Deutschland gab es ja auch die 150-200€ Energiegeld.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Deutschland gab es ja auch die 150-200€ Energiegeld.


Richtig, aber eben nicht in der Größenordung und nicht alle mit einbezogen (z. B. Studenten, Rentner)
Das war schon fein.
Bei uns wohnen ja 4 Erwachsene und drei Kinder (eines über 18), waren also 5*500 +2*250 = 3.000 € netto aufs Konto für Energierechnung /Inflationsausgleich whatever...


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Union eskaliert sprachlich einfach extrem, ich warte noch auf die ersten Nazi/SA/SS Vergleiche.
> Die Kritik aus der Union ist leider relativ selten, aber vorhanden:
> 
> 
> ...











						Härtere Strafen für Klimaaktivisten: Der Antrag der Union
					

Höhere Strafrahmen und schneller in Untersuchungshaft: Union fordert härteres Vorgehen gegen Straßenblockierer und Museumsrandalierer




					www.lto.de
				




Auch die Forderungen nach härteren Strafen sind vor allem Populistisch.

"Damit nähert sich der Fall auf (auch für die Empörten) bedrohliche Weise derselben Grenze, die auch in den "Raser"-Fällen aufgeworfen ist, jedoch von der professionell "herrschenden Meinung" und erst recht von der allgemeinen Presse notorisch übersehen oder ignoriert wird: Wenn der "Raser" den glücklichen Zufall will, den unglücklichen aber nicht ausschließen kann, gilt dieser Erfahrungssatz ja nicht nur bei 130 km/h auf dem Ku’damm, sondern auch bei 50 km/h in der Dreißiger-Zone, und er gilt selbstverständlich nicht nur beim "Erfolg" (Unfall, Tod, Verletzung), sondern auch beim Versuch (heute wieder gut gegangen). Dann ist aber nicht nur jede Blockade ein versuchter Totschlag oder eine versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung, sondern auch jede Risiko-Fahrt mit 50 km/h durch eine stille Wohnstraße. Diese Konsequenz möchte der rechtstreue und strafgeneigte Bürger allerdings keinesfalls ziehen."









						Frage an Fischer: 'Klimaaktivisten in den Knast'?
					

Ein von der Letzte Generation verursachten Stau in Berlin hat möglicherweise ein Menschenleben gekostet. Was ist strafrechtlich dran?




					www.lto.de
				




Randinformation:


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/haertere-strafen-union-klimaschutz-aktivisten-strassenblockaen-noetigung-kunstwerke-beschaedigung-haft/ schrieb:
			
		

> In München waren auf richterliche Anordnung in der vergangenen Woche zwölf Klimaaktivisten nach einer Straßenblockaden für 30 Tage in Polizeigewahrsam geschickt worden. Die Rechtsgrundlage hierfür findet sich im umstrittenen bayerischen Polizeiaufgabengesetz. Danach können Bürger auf Grundlage einer richterlichen Entscheidung bis zu einen Monat lang festgehalten werden, um die Begehung einer Ordnungswidrigkeit von erheblicher Bedeutung für die Allgemeinheit oder eine Straftat zu verhindern. Dieser Zeitraum kann um maximal einen weiteren Monat verlängert werden.



Als Betroffene von der Maßnahme besteht da zumindest die Möglichkeit gegen die gerichtliche Entscheidung Beschwerde einzureichen und sollte diese abgelehnt werden, vor das Verfassungsgericht zu ziehen.
Dann hätte dieses die Chance, sich mit dem Gesetz zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, du kannst ja nicht, nur weil jetzt mal Inflation ist, panikartig allen 10% oder mehr auf die Hand geben.
> Die Unternehmen müssen das ja auch erwirtschaften.


In aller Regel erwirtschaften Unternehmen Gewinne, indem sie ihre Waren oder Dienstleistungen verkaufen.
Dafür muss es jemanden geben, der diese kauft.
Und derjenige wiederum muss dafür genug Geld übrig haben.

Wenn natürlich Gewinne (Und neuerdings sogar Übergewinne, man glaubt ja gar nicht, was so alles an neuen Begriffen für uralte Probleme gefunden wird ...) bevorzugt in einigen wenigen Taschen landen, die dann wenig Notwendigkeit sehen, größere Anteile davon wieder in den Kreislauf zurückzuführen, sieht's nachvollziehbarerweise irgendwann blöd aus.



compisucher schrieb:


> Inflation bedeutet immer Wohlstandsverlust, das mag man blöd finden, ist aber so.


Inflation entsteht allerdings erst durch erhöhte Nachfrage und diese wiederum durch (manchmal krankhaft) überhöhtes Konsumverhalten. Der Wohlstandsverlust ist dann eher so etwas wie die Kur: Weniger Wohlstand bedeutet weniger Konsum, bedeutet weniger Nachfrage und damit sinkende Teuerung.

Der Trick ist es, einen auf Gewinn ausgerichteten Wirtschaftskreislauf dazu zu bringen, in solchen Phasen zumindest die Produktion lebensnotwendiger Güter aufrecht zu erhalten, obwohl selbst temporär ausgesetztes Wachstum als das Ende von Allem verstanden wird.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn natürlich Gewinne (Und neuerdings sogar Übergewinne, man glaubt ja gar nicht, was so alles an neuen Begriffen für uralte Probleme gefunden wird ...) bevorzugt in einigen wenigen Taschen landen, die dann wenig Notwendigkeit sehen, größere Anteile davon wieder in den Kreislauf zurückzuführen, sieht's nachvollziehbarerweise irgendwann blöd aus.



Was aber wiederum heißt, dass man mit entsprechenden Beschlagnahmungen die Inflation senken kann.


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Spoiler: Bürgergeld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genaugenommen ist das Bild auch falsch...Bettler die ihr Zeugs abgeben ist wie nen Einkommensteuerzahlender Hartz4-Empfänger.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2022)

Bürgergeld und Lohnarbeit: Das "Sozialstaatsdilemma"
					

Arbeit lohne sich nicht mehr, argumentiert die Union gegen das Bürgergeld - und liefert Rechenbeispiele, nach denen Erwerbstätige entsprechend schlechtergestellt würden. Doch stimmt das? Ein Faktencheck von Kai Küstner.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2022)

EuGH: Umweltverbände dürfen gegen Thermofenster klagen
					

Lokales | Sport | Stars & Entertainment | Unterhaltung | Technik | Automobil | Fashion & Beauty | Leben & Wohnen | Freizeit | Beruf & Karriere | Liebe & Leidenschaft | Fitness & Gesundheit | Kunst & Kultur | Genuss | Wirtschaft & Politik | Ratgeber | Interviews




					www.trendyone.de
				




Hoffentlich hält sich die neue Bundesregierung nun endlich an EU-Recht.



			
				https://www.presseportal.de/pm/22521/5364187 schrieb:
			
		

> Klagen der DUH gegen die entsprechenden Genehmigungen des KBA bis zurück ins Jahr 2017 wurden dadurch ausgehebelt, dass man das Verbandsklagerecht trotz entsprechender Vorgaben aus dem EU-Recht für Klagen gegen rechtswidrige Produktgenehmigungen weiterhin explizit ausschloss. Dem haben die Luxemburger Richter nun Einhalt geboten: Sie bestätigen die Klageberechtigung qualifizierter Umweltvereinigungen und damit ausdrücklich auch der DUH als wichtigen Faktor für den wirksamen gerichtlichen Schutz für Normen des Europäischen Umweltrechts (C-873/19).



Jürgen Resch, Bundesgeschäftsführer der DUH: 



> _Bereits vor über fünf Jahren hätte diese [Klagebefugnis] im Umweltrechtsbehelfsgesetz festgeschrieben werden müssen. Das Verkehrsministerium hatte sich seinerzeit gegenüber dem Umweltministerium dagegen ausgesprochen. _



Rechtsanwalt Remo Klinger, der die DUH in dem Verfahren vor dem EuGH vertritt, dazu:
 "Die in Deutschland seit Jahren andauernde Beschneidung der Klagerechte von Umweltverbänden ist nun zum 4. Mal für rechtswidrig erklärt worden. Kein Mitgliedstaat der EU ist zu diesem Thema so oft verurteilt worden wie Deutschland. Wie oft will sich eine Bundesregierung noch vor dem EuGH blamieren? Es ist Zeit, dass professionelles politisches Handeln den rechtswidrigen politischen Lobbyismus der Vorgängerregierung ablöst. Die Bundesregierung muss nun endlich ein rechtskonformes Verbandsklagerecht vorlegen. Ein Klagerecht gegen unionsrechtswidrige Produktgenehmigungen, wie heute durch den EuGH anerkannt, ist dazu nur der Anfang. Wer immer noch denkt, die Klagerechte von Umweltverbänden seien der Grund für zu lange Verwaltungsverfahren, beweist seine Ahnungslosigkeit über den Ablauf von Verwaltungsverfahren."

Zur Herleitung der Klagebefugnis und den rechtlichen Konsequenzen:








						EuGH: DUH darf gegen Diesel-Software-Updates klagen
					

Die Bundesregierung wollte es verhindern. Doch nach einem Urteil des EuGH, darf die Deutsche Umwelthilfe wegen Abschalteinrichtungen das KBA verklagen.




					www.lto.de
				




Kommentar dazu:








						Dieselskandal: EuGH rettet Rechtsstatlichkeit im Umweltrecht
					

Die Regierung wollte es verhindern. Doch die DUH darf schmutzige Dieselautos von der Straße klagen. Die Ampel muss für Entschädigungen der Kunden sorgen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, du kannst ja nicht, nur weil jetzt mal Inflation ist, panikartig allen 10% oder mehr auf die Hand geben.
> Die Unternehmen müssen das ja auch erwirtschaften.
> Nimm  den berühmten Bäcker aus der Presse.
> Erst steigt der Gaspreis bis Grenzwertigkeit, dann noch der Weizenpreis und am Schluss noch kräftige Lohnerhöhung.
> Wer genau kauft noch ne Semmel für 2 bis 5 €?



Wenn die Brötchen 300% bis 900% teurer werden, obwohl die Kosten für Zutaten, Anlagen, Energie,... nur um 10% bis 100% teurer geworden sind, dann muss das wohl um 350% bis 1300% angehobene Löhne begründet sein und von denen kann man sich die Schrippe ganz locker wieder leisten. Alles andere würde bedeuten, dass der Preis weitaus stärker angehoben wurde, als eigentlich gerechtfertigt und dass sich der Bäcker einen dicken Gewinn in die Tasche stecken will...

Grundsätzlich hast du aber recht: Natürlich ist es kein Wunder, dass Dinge relativ teurer werden, wenn manches den Bach runtergeht und man kann das nicht alles ausgleichen. In Deutschland und auch der EU allgemein haben wir aber einfach ein extrems Ungleichgewicht. Es gehen nämlich seit drei Jahren alle möglichen Dinge den Bach runter und Unternehmern, Konzernen und Eigentümern wurde bislang fast alles davon auf Steuerzahlerkosten erstattet. Und das folgte auf das Auslaufen einer lange anhaltenden Phase, wo Banken und Aktionären massive Verluste größtenteils auf Steuerzahlerkosten erstattet wurden. DIESES in einen sehr kleinen Teil der Gesellschaft gepumpte Geld ist es, dass die Grundlage für die aktuelle Inflation stellt und das uns schon seit Jahren explodierende Mieten beschert, dadurch die Krisenresilienz ärmerer Schichten auf praktisch null reduziert hat. Und jetzt wo einmal ein paar Lachnummern auch für das untere Drittel der Gesellschaft gemacht werden sollen, ist das auf einmal ein Problem?

Ne, sorry: Ich wäre auch dagegen, dass alles in Form von Staatsverschuldung kommenden Generationen aufzulasten. Aber nicht indem man dringend benötigte Hilfen streicht (sie sinnvoller auszugestalten wäre dagegen sehr diskutabel...), sondern in dem man sich mal was von denen zurückholt, denen es heute relativ gut geht, weil ihre Krisen in der Vergangenheit mit viel Aufwand von der Gemeinschaft abgefangen wurden.


----------



## Eckism (10. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Brötchen 300% bis 900% teurer werden, obwohl die Kosten für Zutaten, Anlagen, Energie,... nur um 10% bis 100% teurer geworden sind, dann muss das wohl um 350% bis 1300% angehobene Löhne begründet sein und von denen kann man sich die Schrippe ganz locker wieder leisten.


Die Zutaten sind aber nur ohne Lohnerhöhung gestiegen...das Mehl ist ja nicht einfach da.
MIt Lohnerhöhung werden die Zuraten nochmal teurer, weil:
Der Bauer will mehr gilt, der LKW-Fahrer (Getreide zur Mühle) will mehr Geld., der Müller will mehr Geld, der LKW-Fahrer (Mehl zum Bäcker) will mehr Geld und der Bäcker will mehr Geld.
Wenn jeder ein bisschen mehr Verdient wird alles teurer um so mehr Schritte es zum fertigen Produkt gibt...der einzige Gewinner: der Staat (Einkommenssteuer,MwSt)...alle anderen müssen mehr ausgeben als sie am Ende bekommen.
Sozialversicherungen, Arbeitslosenversicherung und Krankenkassenbeiträge steigen dazu auch noch was das Brötchen noch teurer macht ohnen das der Kunde was davon hätte.

Das kann man auf die schnelle nicht alles ausklamüsern, wo der Punkt kommt, das es schief geht.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2022)

Hm, Bürgergeld, Inflationsausgleich, Triage-Gesetzt. Wie viele Beschlüsse kann man denn plötzlich an einem Tag fassen?









						Bundestag stimmt für Bürgergeld, es soll Hartz IV ersetzen
					

Der Bundestag hat mit der Mehrheit der Ampelkoalition für die Einführung eines Bürgergelds gestimmt. Es soll 2023 die Hartz IV-Leistungen ablösen. Der Bundesrat muss noch zustimmen, die Union droht mit einer Blockade.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Inflation: Welche Entlastungen der Bundestag beschlossen hat
					

Der Bundestag hat angesichts der hohen Inflation Steuererleichterungen und weitere Entlastungen für Familien beschlossen. 48 Millionen Menschen sollen davon profitieren. Außerdem soll eine Neuregelung der CO2-Abgabe kommen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Triage-Gesetz: Ein ethisches Dilemma
					

Heute stimmt der Bundestag über das sogenannte Triage-Gesetz ab. Es soll eine Benachteiligung behinderter und alter Menschen im Krankenhaus verhindern. Die Bedenken dagegen sind jedoch groß. Von Johanna Wahl.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Zutaten sind aber nur ohne Lohnerhöhung gestiegen...das Mehl ist ja nicht einfach da.
> MIt Lohnerhöhung werden die Zuraten nochmal teurer, weil:
> Der Bauer will mehr gilt, der LKW-Fahrer (Getreide zur Mühle) will mehr Geld., der Müller will mehr Geld, der LKW-Fahrer (Mehl zum Bäcker) will mehr Geld und der Bäcker will mehr Geld.
> Wenn jeder ein bisschen mehr Verdient wird alles teurer um so mehr Schritte es zum fertigen Produkt gibt...der einzige Gewinner: der Staat (Einkommenssteuer,MwSt)...alle anderen müssen mehr ausgeben als sie am Ende bekommen.
> ...



Doch, dass kann man sehr leicht und sehr schnell ausklamüsern, weil es nämlich nur um realtive Anteile geht. Auch der Staat macht dabei keinen Gewinn, denn der muss seinerseits ja ebenfalls höhere Löhne bezahlen, kriegt höhere Baukosten z.B. für Autobahnen unter die Nase gerieben, muss HartzIV anheben, etc.. Aber all das macht den Staat auch erst einmal nicht ärmer und auch niemanden anderen. Wenn sich alle Löhne verdoppeln, alle Waren zweimal soviel im Einkauf kosten, alle Mieten um Faktor 2 steigern, dann bleibt am Ende die Kaufkraft genau gleich. Es wurde einfach nur jede Zahl gegen eine doppelt so hohe ausgetauscht, aber ich kann mir für meinen doppelt so hohen Lohn genauso viele der doppelt so teuren Brötchen wie vorher leisten und deren doppelt so hoher Preis setzt sich zu genau den gleichen Anteil wie bisher auch aus dem doppelt so hohen Lohn, dem doppelt so teuren Mehl, etc. zusammen.

Stress gibt es, sobald eben nicht *alles* um Faktor 2,0 steigt, sondern unterschiedliche Werte in unterschiedlichem Maße angehoben werden. In Compiesuchersbeispiel gibt es z.B. nur 1,1 mal so viel auf die Hand, die Löhne steigen also nur um 10%. Die Schrippen sollten aber von heute 50 Cent um Faktor 10 auf 5 € steigen. Also nicht +10%, sondern +900%.
Rechnen wir das mal durch:
Bisheriger Preis = 50 Cent. Annanhme: Davon sind 20 Cent Lohn, 20 Cent sind Mehl, andere Zutaten und Energie.
Jetzt steigt der Lohn um 10%, kostet also 22 Cent pro Brötchen. Vom Müller nehme ich mal an, dass er etwas gierig ist und den Preis des Mehls verdoppelt (obwohl er seinen Angestellten ebenfalls nur +10% zahlt) und Strom ist auch um diesen Faktor teurer geworden, also haben wir jetzt 40 Cent Zutaten + Energie oder 62 Cent Kosten insgesamt für das neue 500-Cent-Brötchen. Der Bäcker hat seine Marge also von 10 Cent auf astronomische 438 Cent gesteigert. (der Staat bekommt davon übrigens 15,3 Cent statt bislang 0,35 Cent)

Und mit dem Beispiel will man weiß machen, dass 10% Lohnerhöhung Teufelswerk sind? Hallo?? Gehts noch???

Wer in dem Beispiel zurückstecken sollte, ist wohl offensichtlich und es ist nicht der Lohnempfänger. Und das Beispiel ist durchaus gut, denn Bäcker haben den Schrippenpreis zwar nicht auf 5 € angehoben. (Aber durchaus auf 0,80 €, was unter obiger Annahme obiger Zahlen immer noch 18 statt 10 Cent Marge bedeutet oder 22,5% statt bislang 20%. Die 2,5% extra müssen sich dann die Angestellten aus den Rippen schneiden.)
Aber zum Beispiel bei Benzin, Diesel, Gas und Heizöl ist ein Großteil der staatlichen Abgaben genauso konstant geblieben, wie die Förder- und Raffinierungskosten im Ausland. Das heißt wenn der Liter vor einem Jahr 1,30 € gekostet hat und davon 10 Cent Marge waren, dann sind es heute bei 2,00 € möglicherweise 20-30 Cent Marge. (Offen reden die Mineralölkonzern ungern darüber, aber die Gewinne dieses Jahr fallen SEHR hoch aus.) Genauso haben sich z.B. die Eigentümer von Uniper jahrelang einen goldene Nase an billigem russischem Gas verdient und jetzt, als sich die Risiken in dem Geschäft bemerkbar gemacht haben, haben sie die Kosten dem Staat aufgeladen und zählen ihren Reichtum. Kohlekraftwerksbetreiber? Die kassieren Milliardenentschädigung dafür, dass sie die Dinger stilllegen sollten und "auf Gewinne verzichten mussten" (Gewinne, die sie überhaupt erst denkbar waren, weil ihnen CO2-Zertifkate in Milliardenhöhe geschenkt wurden), aber stattdessen laufen sie jetzt weiter und der Strom wird nicht einmal zum alten Preis verkauft, sondern ebenfalls mit einer vervielfachten Gewinnspanne. Obwohl die Kohlekumpel keinen Cent mehr erhalten und für den Rohstoff als solchen haben die noch wirklich was bezahlt.

Kurz: Die aktuelle Inflations"spirale" besteht komplett einseitig nur aus massiven Preiserhöhungen bei der Industrie und von diesen zusätzlichen Einnahmen fließt nichts in die Taschen der Arbeitnehmer, die sich kaum noch etwas leisten können, sondern alles an die obersten 5-10% der Gesellschaft. Und die haben dann auch nerv, weiterhin direkte Unterstützung zu fordern aber zu meckern, wenn Hartz IV mal um 50 € erhöht wird.


(Sorry für Wall of Text, aber ich habe um diese Uhrzeit keinen Bock mehr, die Emotionen rauszukürzen, die diese Kackthema unweiterleich hervorruft.)


----------



## Eckism (12. November 2022)

Manche steigen dann in der Lohnsteuerklasse und manche nicht.^^

Am Ende wäre es aber genau das gleiche...die einen jammer und wollen Geld von den anderen.

Vorteilhaft wäre natürlich, sich davor nen Haus auf Pump gekauft/gebaut zu haben...der Wert verdoppelt sich, die Kreditsumme bleibt gleich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2022)

Jo, wer bislang fleißig auf Pump gelebt hat, der profitiert von Inflation. Deswegen finden diverse Firmen sowie Staaten allgemein sowas ja ganz toll, während die untere Mittelschicht (bei der ein Bisschen was da ist, dass an Wert verlieren kann, aber nicht genug, dass es für ein Haus reichen würde) am kotzen ist.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2022)

Bei uns hat man den Kunden schonmal gesagt dass die Produkte wegen dem kommenden Tarifabschluss 2% teuerer werden. Was bei 22% Lohnkosten in den Stückkosten eine 9%ige Lohnerhöhung wäre. Die Gewerkschaft fordert aber nur 8% und das aktuelle Angebot der Arbeitgeberseite sind 0% plus eine vom Staat subventionierte Sonderzahlung. 

Aber ja, der Kredit von der ETW(warum ziehst du die Grenze eigentlich immer bei ganzen Häusern @ruyven_macaran ?) verliert gerade mehr an Wert als er Zinsen kostet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2022)

Für den Preis, den eine ETW in der Stadt kostet, bekommt man oft auch schon ein Haus im Dorf - von daher sollte ich das ganze vielleicht einfach als "Immobilie" zusammenfassen. Ansonsten: Weil ETWs für mich alle Nachteile einer Mietwohnung (kein Kontrolle über eigenen vier Wände, nervige Nachbarn, kein Grundstück) mit allen Nachteilen eines eigenen Hauses (Gefahr, Schrott zu kaufen und es viel zu spät zu bemerken, örtliche Gebundenheit, man muss es sich überhaupt erstmal leisten können) kombinieren  . Klar, als Wertanlage wenn eine Inflation kommt, funktioniert sie genauso gut wie vieles andere. Quasi der Goldbarren zum drin wohnen. Aber ehrlich gesagt kotzt mich dieses Spekulationsgeschacher in jeder Form an. Es ist reiner Selbstzweck und verteilt im Schnitt Vermögen von denjenigen um, die etwas zu haben, zu denjenigen, die viel haben. Wenn es der eine oder andere auch als kleiner Player dochmal schafft, Gewinn draus zu schlagen, ist das schön, rettet die Sache aber nicht und besser für die Allgemeinheit wäre ein stabiles System. Eigentlich haben wir dafür auch staatliche Institutionen, aber siehe oben...


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Inflation entsteht allerdings erst durch erhöhte Nachfrage und diese wiederum durch (manchmal krankhaft) überhöhtes Konsumverhalten. Der Wohlstandsverlust ist dann eher so etwas wie die Kur: Weniger Wohlstand bedeutet weniger Konsum, bedeutet weniger Nachfrage und damit sinkende Teuerung.



Man liest hier ja schon oft Unsinn, aber das ist wirklich die Kür. Inflation entsteht nicht durch eine erhöhte Nachfrage, sondern durch eine Erhöhung des Angebotes, nämlich der Geldmenge. Durch das erhöte Angebot von Geld sinkt dessen Wert und dies treibt die Preise der Güter nach oben.
Das Phänomen ist nicht neu und hat man z.B. schon im alten Rom gesehen, als man angefangen hat den Goldgehalt der Goldmünzen zu reduzieren... Dies endete in einer Wirtschaftskrise die erst überwunden wurde, indem man diesen Unsinn mit der Reduzierung des Goldgehaltes wieder beendet hat.


----------



## seahawk (19. November 2022)

Immerhin versteht die Justiz die Dringlichkeit des Klimakampfes:









						Blockaden der Letzten Generation: Richterlicher Widerstand
					

Ein Amtsrichter verweigert einen Strafbefehl gegen eine Aktivistin der Letzten Generation – die Klimakrise rechtfertige Protest.




					taz.de


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man liest hier ja schon oft Unsinn, aber das ist wirklich die Kür. Inflation entsteht nicht durch eine erhöhte Nachfrage, sondern durch eine Erhöhung des Angebotes, nämlich der Geldmenge. Durch das erhöte Angebot von Geld sinkt dessen Wert und dies treibt die Preise der Güter nach oben.
> Das Phänomen ist nicht neu und hat man z.B. schon im alten Rom gesehen, als man angefangen hat den Goldgehalt der Goldmünzen zu reduzieren... Dies endete in einer Wirtschaftskrise die erst überwunden wurde, indem man diesen Unsinn mit der Reduzierung des Goldgehaltes wieder beendet hat.


Am Ende gebt es aber immer um Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn mehr Leute Brot wollen, als Brot vorhanden ist, steigen die Preise. Wird mehr Brot hergestellt, sinken zwar kurzfristig die Preise für Brot, jedoch steigen die Preise für die Rohstoffe, die zur Herstellung von Brot benötigt werden - und dadurch steigen wiederum die Preise für Brot.

Wir bezahlen zwar mit Geld, jedoch ist dieses  eine Abstraktion tatsächlicher Werte und Leistungen. Man kann durch Regulierung des Geldflusses und des Geldwertes Inflation und Deflation bis zu einem gewissen Punkt steuern, aber man kann damit nicht das Realverhältnis von Konsumenten zu Ressourcen beeinflussen. Und mit immer mehr Konsumenten bei bestenfalls gleichbleibender, tendenziell jedoch sinkender Rohstoffverfügbarkeit ist Inflation lediglich eines der _zwingend_ auftretenden Symptome.

Die Nachfrage bei lebensnotwendigen Gütern lässt sich naturgemäß nicht verringern, die bei nicht lebensnotwendigen Gütern hingegen schon. Womit es in einer freien Gesellschaft zur Entscheidung des Konsumenten wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Immerhin versteht die Justiz die Dringlichkeit des Klimakampfes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist auch das einzige was sie "versteht".
Alles andere scheint ihr ja am Anus runterzulaufen, wie steigende Strompreise um 30 bis 70%, je nach Anbieter.

Aber Hauptsache dadrüber hinaus finden so soziale Mülleimer wie Merz "das Arbeit sich nicht mehr lohnt" wenn der Satz für das Bürgergeld um 53 Euro angehoben wird, was gerade bereits schon wieder alleine die Strompreissteigerungen wegfressen.

Hab heute auch Post vom Stromanbieter im Briefkasten gehabt, das der Preis je KWH von 30 Cent auf 50 Cent ab 01.01.2023 steigen wird, also mal locker flockige 60%.

Soll Merz mir mal gerne erklären, wie Arbeit sich für 53 Euro mehr als Bürgergeldsatz lohnt, wenn alleine die aktuelle Strompreissteigerung den "Mehrverdienst" auffrisst.

Aber Hauptsache im Bundesrat Bürgergeld blockiert, um die eigene "geistige Minderleisterwählerschaft" und das eigene "Mäzenertum" zu füttern.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Am Ende gebt es aber immer um Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn mehr Leute Brot wollen, als Brot vorhanden ist, steigen die Preise. Wird mehr Brot hergestellt, sinken zwar kurzfristig die Preise für Brot, jedoch steigen die Preise für die Rohstoffe, die zur Herstellung von Brot benötigt werden - und dadurch steigen wiederum die Preise für Brot.



Nein eben nicht, die Preisbildung die über Angebot und Nachfrage entsteht, hat nichts mit der Inflation zu tun. Kannst du dir für Geldmenge X Gut Y kaufen und für die Selbe Geldmenge X auch Gut Z, so bekommst du auch bei dem Preisanstieg von Gut Y, Gut Z immernoch zum gleichen Preis.
Die Inflation berechnet sich nämlich folgendermaßen:
Zunahme der Geldmenge +/- Wirtschaftsleistung.
VWL Semester 1, findet man in jedem gescheiten Lehrbuch wieder. Aber ich weiß mit VWL hat es die linke Fraktion hier im Forum nicht so.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir bezahlen zwar mit Geld, jedoch ist dieses  eine Abstraktion tatsächlicher Werte und Leistungen. Man kann durch Regulierung des Geldflusses und des Geldwertes Inflation und Deflation bis zu einem gewissen Punkt steuern, aber man kann damit nicht das Realverhältnis von Konsumenten zu Ressourcen beeinflussen. Und mit immer mehr Konsumenten bei bestenfalls gleichbleibender, tendenziell jedoch sinkender Rohstoffverfügbarkeit ist Inflation lediglich eines der _zwingend_ auftretenden Symptome.



Das ist Grundlegend falsch. Die Inflation wird durch das Vertrauen der Menschen beeinflusst und dieses Vertrauen schwindet - wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt - wenn die Geldmenge erhöht wird, ohne dass eine gesteigerte Wirtschaftsleistung vorliegt, so steigt die Inflation.
Diesbezüglich gab es in der Geschichte schon genügend Beispiele, ich hab sogar eins aus dem alten Rom mit der Münzverwässerung (Geldmengenausweitung) gebracht. Es ist also keine Erscheinung der Neuzeit.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage bei lebensnotwendigen Gütern lässt sich naturgemäß nicht verringern, die bei nicht lebensnotwendigen Gütern hingegen schon. Womit es in einer freien Gesellschaft zur Entscheidung des Konsumenten wird.



Das stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Die Knappheit eines Gutes, spiegelt immer dessen Wert wieder. Ist nun die Geldmenge kein knappes Gut mehr, weil man die Menge vervielfacht hat, so steigt logischerweise auch der Preis des Brotes an, weil man das Brot nicht so einfach vervielfachen kann. Auch hier ein Beispiel aus der "näheren" Vergangenheit, der Weimarer Republik. Die Geldmenge wurde so massiv erhöht, dass den Leuten nichts anderes übrig blieb wie auch die Preise massiv zu erhöhen, da Geld im überfluss vorhanden war.
Eine stabile Währung ist der Garant für eine niedrige Inflation. Im übrigen auch ein Punkt, wieso die Inflation in der Schweiz wesentlich niedriger ist...


----------



## Mahoy (23. November 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist Grundlegend falsch. Die Inflation wird durch das Vertrauen der Menschen beeinflusst und dieses Vertrauen schwindet - wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt - wenn die Geldmenge erhöht wird, ohne dass eine gesteigerte Wirtschaftsleistung vorliegt, so steigt die Inflation.


Du klammerst dich zu sehr am Wertaufbewahrungs- bzw. Wertübertragungsmittel fest.
Wie du selbst festgestellt hast, gab es Inflation auch schon früher. Sogar schon, bevor es Geld (oder äquivalente Mittel) gab, also im direkten Austausch von Waren und Dienstleistungen.

Wenn jemand Fasane fängt und jemand Anderes  Brot bäckt und Fasane knapp werden, braucht man immer mehr Brot, um noch Fasane dafür eintauschen zu können. Das Brot ist also im Vergleich zum knappen Gut entwertet.
Wenn sich allerdings genug Leute entscheiden, erst einmal kein Brot gegen Fasane einzutauschen, sondern Brot zu essen, normalisiert sich der Brotwert wieder.
Wären Fasane ein Grundnahrungsmittel, könnte dies sogar in die Gegenrichtung kippen. Das sind sie aber bekanntlich nicht.

Auch 1. Semester VWL; ich hab's nur noch ein wenig vereinfacht, weil die rechte Fraktion hier im Forum ja bestenfalls die Telegram-Akademie absolviert hat.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

> *Wochenlang haben Ampelparteien und Union über das geplante Bürgergeld gerungen. Mit der Realität hatte dieser politische Streit oftmals nur bedingt zu tun, findet der Leiter des Jobcenters in Wuppertal.*
> 
> Ein weißes, kastenförmiges Gebäude mit verwinkelten Gängen im Wuppertaler Stadtteil Barmen: Es ist der Hauptsitz der Wuppertaler Tafel, einer der größten Tafeln Deutschlands. Täglich versorgt sie mehrere Hundert Menschen mit warmem Essen und frischen Lebensmitteln. Jäcki, Ende 30, dunkler Kapuzenpulli, arbeitet hier an fünf Tagen die Woche mit, räumt Joghurtbecher in die Kühlschränke, gibt Waren aus.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Wenn das Bürgergeld auf die Realität trifft

Es gibt sicherlich welche die sich in der "sozialen Hängematte" ausruhen. Aber ich denke das ist immer noch eine kleine Minderheit. Viele wollen gerne arbeiten aber haben aus ihrer Situation heraus wenig Chancen.


----------



## Eckism (23. November 2022)

Die Sanktionen hätten se ruhig noch streichen können...so wird das nüscht mit mein 3-4 Monaten Sommer-Bürgergeldurlaub.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele wollen gerne arbeiten aber haben aus ihrer Situation heraus wenig Chancen.


Das ist sogar "belegbar" so, wenn auch nicht statistisch (da sich niemand dahingehend die Mühe macht).
Wer sich nur in der "sozialen Hängematte ausruhen will" wird auch nur das absolut notwendige Minimum an Eigenleistung aufbringen und üblicherweise nicht an vom Jobcenter verordneten, unentgeldlichen, Beschäftigungstherapien "Bildungsmaßnahmen", oder öfters wenigstens mit etwas Sinnhaftigkeit und Anreizen versehenen MAE's (200 Euro mehr für 5 Tage a 6 Stunden MAE-Teilnahme, pro Monat, als Aufwandsentschädigung) länger teilnehmen als absolut notwendig, oder sogar vermeidbar, die man ja Millionenfach jedes Jahr an länger arbeitslose "Klienten" der Ämter rausgibt, um die Statistik zu "bereinigen" (weil wer an einer Maßnahme teilnimmt, oder krankgeschrieben, entfällt in der offiziellen Arbeitslosenstatistik).

Wer also wirklich keinen Bock hat und einfach nur langfristig in der "sozialen Hängematte ausruhen will", macht nur das absolut allernötigste, um nicht von Amtsseite aus sanktioniert zu werden und ist auch nicht mehr durch diese 200 Euro mehr, mit MAE, im Monat "zu ködern" (weil dazu müsste man halt auch zumindest 120h im Monat etwas machen und da es  Aufwandsentschädigung ist, gibts da das Geld nur bei realer Anwesenheit und nicht mit Krankschreibung und Hängematte daheim).

Der wird entsprechend also auch solche Maßnahmen, die überweise länger dauern (MAEs gerne Minimum 6 Monate bis 1 Jahr), höchstens ein paar Tage (lustlos) plakativ mitmachen und ist danach wieder direkt für den Rest der Zeit krankgeschrieben, wenn nicht schon direkt von Beginn an, nachdem die Post dazu reinflattert, weil er sich schon lange einen Arzt gesucht hat, der Krankschreibungen dahingehend einfach nur durchwinkt (die es genug gibt, sind immerhin 25 Euro Kassenpauschale, pro Nase, pro Quartal, für 5 Sekunden Empfang und eine Unterschrift, für einen Arzt ein sehr guter Deal, anders als die welche wirklich krank sind und für die er das gleiche bekommt, aber wesentlich mehr Zeit aufwenden müss(te), ist aber ein anderes Thema).

Die Leute / Langzeitarbeitslosen die solche Maßnahmen aber, was eine deutliche Mehrheit ist, die volle Zeit mitmachen, machen dies sicher nicht weil sie in der soziallen Hängematte die Füße hochlegen möchten, sondern weil sie die Arbeitslosigkeit ankotzt (dicht gefolgt davon durch sinnlose Maßnahmen auch noch dafür von Amts- / Politikseite künstlich schikaniert zu werden), sie keine Lust haben das dann auch noch ihre Leistungen sanktioniert werden und sie keine realistische Chance haben auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt (mehr) Fuß zu fassen.

Dabei ist Grund Nummer eins,auf dem Arbeitsmarkt nicht mehr die realistischsten Chancen zu haben, meist immer noch, trotz durch private Wirtschaft immerzu wie "alte Klageweiber" beklagten Fachkräftemangel, das Alter der Personen, gefolgt von chronische Erkrankungen, die die Gesundheit und ausübbaren Tätigkeiten deutlich beschränken, so das da sowieso meist dann nur noch Teilzeit in Frage käme, was viele der dann verfügbaren Jobs aber meist auch wieder direkt ausschließt, da krankheitsbedingt nicht machbar und zusätzlich noch schlecht bezahlt werden, da üblicherweise körperlich belastende Tätigkeiten.

Und am Rande, wer wenigstens noch zwei funktionierende Gehirnzellen im Kopf hat, dem müsste von selbst mal auffallen das diese Industrie, "sozialer Träger", die sich da seit Harz IV darum herrum gebildet hat und die irgendwelche (meist) sinnlos schlechten Maßnahmen / "Kurse" für Arbeitslose anbietet, mehr Milliarden Steuerzahlergeld kostet, als würde man jeden Arbeitslosen einfach direkt, sanktionslos, 200 Euro mehr bezahlen und in Ruhe lassen.

Aber dann könnte man auch nicht mehr, wie Söder und Merz, wegen lächerlichen 53 Euro Leistungserhöherung "rumgiften", um ein nur noch als maximal prikär zu bezeichnendes Lohnniveau zu halten und zu verteidigen.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2022)

Ich finde die sollten weniger anrechnen, wenn man noch zusätzlich arbeitet.
Der 1 Euro Job ist eigentlich schon fast menschenverachtend. Klar ist es schön das man dann was sinnvolles macht. Anstatt zu Hause rumzuhängen. Aber das sollte auch mehr wertgeschätzt werden. Und zur Eingliederung in berufliche Maßnahmen taugen solche Beschäftungsmaßnahmen auch nicht wirklich. Weil es potentiellen Arbeitgebern meistens egal ist. Für die zählt nur die Qualifikation.
Oder Menschen in Behindertenwerkstätten. Ihre Arbeit wird  kaum wertgeschätzt.
Die verdienen auch nur 1-2 Euro die Stunde.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2022)

Neuer Armutsbericht des Paritätischen, für 2022.
Laut Bericht ist die Zahl der von Armut betroffenen um rund 600.000 Menschen, gegenüber Beginn der Pandemie, angestiegen, auf nun fast 14 Millionen Menschen.
Der Paritätische rechnet für 2023 mit einer weiteren drastischen Zunahme / Verschärfung, durch die anhaltend starke Inflation.

Naja, Hauptsache weiter über eine "Übergewinnsteuer" labatieren, statt mal umsetzen, schärfere Strafen für Klimaprotestler fordern und sich wie jüngst Söder, bei der Tafel in München, hinstellen und regelrecht "gönnerhaft" Brot an die bedürftigen Menschen verteilen, welche er und Merz politisch nur zu freudig, in einer Tour, ins Gesicht spucken...









						Armutsbericht 2022 - Der Paritätische - Spitzenverband der Freien Wohlfahrtspflege
					






					www.der-paritaetische.de


----------



## Eckism (24. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Neuer Armutsbericht des Paritätischen, für 2022.
> Laut Bericht ist die Zahl der von Armut betroffenen (oh Wunder)  um rund 600.000 Menschen, gegenüber Beginn der Pandemie, angestiegen, auf nun fast 14 Millionen Menschen.
> Der Paritätische rechnet für 2023 mit einer weiteren drastischen Zunahme / Verschärfung, durch die anhaltend starke Inflation.
> 
> ...


Zumindest bin ich laut dem Bericht nicht der einzige Selbstständige, der hohe finazielle Einbußen hat.^^
Hab für nächstes Jahr die Preise erhöht...bei einem Kunden bin ich schon raus.


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist sogar "belegbar" so, wenn auch nicht statistisch (da sich niemand dahingehend die Mühe macht).
> Wer sich nur in der "sozialen Hängematte ausruhen will" wird auch nur das absolut notwendige Minimum an Eigenleistung aufbringen


Genau das ist der Punkt. Die Wenigen (!), die es sich in der Hängematte kommod eingerichtet haben,  trifft man mit den Sanktionen gar nicht.

Deren "Beruf" besteht nämlich darin, ein auf dem Papier mustergültiger Langzeitarbeitsloser zu sein, der bei keinem Termin (unentschuldigt) fehlt, bei selbigen den Sachbearbeitern genau die richtigen Dinge erzählt (Die diese dann in Protokoll pflichtschuldigst abhaken, selbst wenn sie ahnen, dass es Grütze ist, weil sie das Gegenteil ohnehin nicht beweisen können ...) und ebenso gründlich ihre Pflichtbewerbungen schreiben - und zwar genau so, dass sie möglichst nicht zu einem Bewerbungsgespräch eingeladen werden. Und falls dies versehentlich doch geschieht, werden die Personaler über die Gehaltsvorstellungen oder irgendwelche Räuberpistolen ("Ich brauche morgens vor Arbeitsbeginn erst einmal zwei Bier, aber dann bin ich voll da, versprochen!") dazu gebracht, von einer Einstellung tunlichst abzusehen.

Die Sanktionen treffen die gesundheitlich und/oder intellektuell Abgehängten, die pathologisch Desorganisierten oder krankhaft Desillusionierten. Also diejenigen, die für den Arbeitsmarkt ohnehin verloren sind und deren formale Arbeitsunfähigkeit auch oftmals nicht festgestellt wird, weil man sich darum bemühen muss - was die Betroffenen wiederum schlichtweg nicht _können_.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2022)

Jetzt ist es wohl auch schon mal in die Medienlandschaft durchgesickert, das die Stromversorger durch die Bank ihre Preise zum 01.01.2023 drastisch erhöhen, von bisher etwa 27 bis 34 Cent, auf dann 46 bis 62 Cent, je KWH (je nach Anbieter und Region) und damit die "hohen Marktpreise für Gas" durchreichen.

Experten rechnen dabei damit das die Energiepreise langfristig hoch bleiben werden und was macht man gerade in der Ampel?
Oh richtig, zwar mit "Wehmutstropfen", wegen der Zugständinsse beim Bürgergeld, an Union, sich "feiern", dass man den Regelsatz zum 01.01.2023 um "satte 53 Euro" angehoben hat und ansonsten im Grunde weitestgehend Harz IV, dank Zugeständnissen an die Union, nun als "Bürgergeld" weiterführt.

Surprise!
Kann sich eigentlich nur noch um Jahre handeln, nachdem es 1 Monat vor Jahresende auch mal die deutschen Medien mitbekommen haben, bis es dann auch mal im Berliner Regierungsviertel ankommt, das die 53 Euro mehr Regelsatz durch das Bürgergeld damit schon direkt bei Einführung eine Nullnummer sein werden, mit welcher Leistungsbezieher, wie Aufstocker, in der überwiegenden Zahl der Fälle effektiv genau 0 Euro mehr als zuvor in der Tasche haben, für andere Dinge als davon Strom zu bezahlen.

Muss ich dabei noch extra erwähnen das diese Durchreichung der Strompreise natürlich auch die Teuerung der Lebensmittelpreise ab 01.01.2023 weiter kräftig antreiben wird, die jetzt bereits, je nach Produkt, zwischen 30 und 150% teurer sind, als noch Anfang Februar 2022?

Leistungsempfänger, Aufstocker, Renter mit geringen Renten, Obdachlose (ob es wohl da bald statt "haste mal nen Euro, haste mal nen Zehner" heißen wird?) und Geringverdiener in Deutschland dürften bei der Vorstellung sicherlich im Moment schon in "Jubelstürme" ausbrechen, aber nicht die der positiven Sorte.

Hat man von Seiten der Politik, wie bisher die ganzen letzten Monate auch, immer noch keine Antwort / Maßnahmen auf den Weg gebracht, wie die sozial (wirklich) Schwachen sich in diesen Land nächstes Jahr, neben Heizung und Strom zum kochen, auch die für letzteres unweigerlich benötigten Lebensmittel leisten können sollen, wo private Organisationen, wie die Tafel (politisch ignoriert, außer für die eigene PR, des "Gutsherrn Söder") bereits dieses Jahr, eigentlich schon länger, aber jetzt brennt die Hütte nicht mehr nur, sie implodiert förmlich und das seit Monaten, vehement Alarm schlagen, der Zahl an Bedürftigen (welche sich in 2022 bereits mal eben verdoppelt hat), nicht mehr Herr zu werden, inkl. damit einhergehnd vielerorts bereits verhängter Aufnahmestopps für "neue Zugänge" und selbst die bereits Vorhandenen "Kunden" nich mehr annähernd im selben Maß, wie früher, "versorgen" zu können.

Deutsche Politiker können sich gerade wirklich gegenseitig dafür feiern, annähernd vergleichbar großes gesamtpolitisches Versagen, von Regierung, wie Opositionsparteien, dürfte es in Deutschland zuletzt 1914 und vor allen 1933 gegeben haben und beide male endete es nicht gut, aber scheinbar möchte man es jetzt in der deutschen Politik wieder einmal mehr dadrauf ankommen lassen, wie wohl prikär Verarmte 2023 reagieren werden, wenn das Geld für Essen nicht mehr nur, wie teilweise schon jetzt, die letzte Woche im Monat nur noch für eine Packung Nudeln reicht, sondern vielleicht dann schon bereits nach der zweiten Woche im Monat, nicht mehr für mehr.

Naja, Hauptsache Merz, Söder, Scholz und Lindner finden noch "die eigentlich wichtigen (politischen) Themen", von Sanktionierbarkeit für Arbeitslose und niedrigere Vermögenswerte, woher sollen Antragsteller, auf das Bürgergeld, die bei der aktuellen Entwicklung, künftig überhaupt aufbauen(Union), über höhere Freibeträge für Erben (FDP), und härtere Strafen für klimaprotestierende Klebekinder (durch die politische Bank durch).

Soll man dazu nur noch sagen?
Es ist ein Trauerspiel mit (1 Jahr) Ansage und es wird mit Logenplatz politisch sehenden Auges weiter darauf zu gesteuert...


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. November 2022)

Ob wir irgendwann us amerikanische Verhältnisse hier haben werden, was Armut angeht


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2022)

Die Mindestlöhne müssten eigentlich auch schon höher sein.
Es werden dadurch noch mehr Aufstocker auf den Staat zukommen.
Hoffentlich gehen die Menschen bald mal auf die Straße.
Und wählen nicht "AfD" aus Protest.
Denn die sind gegen das Bürgergeld.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ob wir irgendwann us amerikanische Verhältnisse hier haben werden, was Armut angeht


Das kommt ganz sicher,
hoffentlich aber erst in 15 Jahren,
dann bin ich erstmal raus ....


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz sicher,
> hoffentlich aber erst in 15 Jahren,
> dann bin ich erstmal raus ....


Nach mir die Sintflut wa?


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, Hauptsache weiter über eine "Übergewinnsteuer" labatieren, statt mal umsetzen,


Ist in der Umsetzung


Nightslaver schrieb:


> und damit die "hohen Marktpreise für Gas" durchreichen.


Da passt was nicht, Gas hat einen geringen Anteil an der Erzeugerleistung.
Was eher der Grund sein dürfte: Frankreich muss aufgrund massiver Ausfälle seiner AKWs viel einkaufen.

z.B.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1596077698203500544

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Experten rechnen dabei damit das die Energiepreise langfristig hoch bleiben werden und was macht man gerade in der Ampel?


Nein Energiepreise werden nicht langfristig hoch bleiben.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist in der Umsetzung


Wäre mir absolut neu, mein Stand ist nach wie vor August 2022 dieser:









						Warum die Übergewinnsteuer in Deutschland nicht kommt | MDR.DE
					

Olaf Scholz hält sich zurück: Für ihn ist eine Übergewinnsteuer derzeit kein Thema.




					www.mdr.de
				







Sparanus schrieb:


> Da passt was nicht, Gas hat einen geringen Anteil an der Erzeugerleistung.


Doch teilweise schon, ist aber blöd von mir formuliert, weil es nicht trifft was ich meine.
Es werden zwar nur rund 13% des Stroms in Deutschland durch Gas erzeugt, aber der Preis dafür wird jetzt an die Kunden natürlich auch weitergereicht.

Allerdings meine ich vor allen das gerade in der Lebensmittelproduktion noch recht verbreitet, bei der Verarbeitung, mit Gas gearbeitet wird, weshalb gerade dort der Gaspreis durchgereicht wird.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was eher der Grund sein dürfte: Frankreich muss aufgrund massiver Ausfälle seiner AKWs viel einkaufen.


Stimmt, spielt sicherlich deutlich mit da hinein.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein Energiepreise werden nicht langfristig hoch bleiben.


Kommt dadrauf an wie man "hoch" definieren möchte.
Das man die Preise wieder deutlich senkt, auf ein Niveau im unteren 30 Cent Bereich, oder drunter, bezweifle ich, selbst wenn die Kosten sinken würden (Gewöhnungseffekt), zumindest nicht, ohne das der Staat dort entsprechend eingreift und daran zweifle ich noch sehr stark.

Am Ende aber, ändert es doch nichts an den Folgen, die wir aktuell dadurch haben, die ich im letzten Post schildere und welche man in der Politik fleißig weiter weitestgehend ignoriert.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre mir absolut neu, mein Stand ist nach wie vor August 2022 dieser:











						Bundesregierung plant Übergewinnsteuer für Energiebranche
					

Bundesfinanzminister Lindner hatte sie lange abgelehnt, jetzt kommt die Übergewinnsteuer für die Energiebranche doch. Nach Informationen des ARD-Hauptstadtstudios ist ein zusätzlicher Steuersatz von 33 Prozent geplant. Von Hans-Joachim Vieweger.




					www.tagesschau.de
				







Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es werden zwar nur rund 13% des Stroms in Deutschland durch Gas erzeugt, aber der Preis dafür wird jetzt an die Kunden natürlich auch weitergereicht.


Ja, aber das Problem ist gering.
Wir haben nicht als BRD, aber aus Europa derzeit zu wenig (günstige) Erzeugungsleistung.
Das ist halt die freie Marktwirtschaft, der Preis geht hoch bis irgendwer nicht mehr bezahlen kann.
Haben wir Alternativen?
Ja klar, aber du musst den Verbrauch ergo die Nachfrage beschränken und das wären Eingriffe des Staates
im sozialistischen Ausmaß.
Natürlich mit den selben Schäden.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings meine ich vor allen das gerade in der Lebensmittelproduktion noch recht verbreitet, bei der Verarbeitung, mit Gas gearbeitet wird, weshalb gerade dort der Gaspreis durchgereicht wird.


Das weiß ich leider nicht.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kommt dadrauf an wie man "hoch" definieren möchte.


Deine Definition ist schon okay, aber durch die EE werden wir einen deutlich volatileren Strompreis haben und
das müssen wir irgendwann auch mal im Markt besser abbilden (also für den Endkunden).
Sonne scheint? Mach die Waschmaschine an und zahl 10ct pro kWh.
Windstill, dunkel? Ja kannst schon waschen, aber 50ct pro kWh.

Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bundesregierung plant Übergewinnsteuer für Energiebranche
> 
> 
> Bundesfinanzminister Lindner hatte sie lange abgelehnt, jetzt kommt die Übergewinnsteuer für die Energiebranche doch. Nach Informationen des ARD-Hauptstadtstudios ist ein zusätzlicher Steuersatz von 33 Prozent geplant. Von Hans-Joachim Vieweger.
> ...



Ok danke, ist wohl dann vorgestern an mir vorbei gegangen.
Allerdings halte ich die 33% (Mindestvorgaben EU), die Lindner umsetzen will, definitiv für zu wenig (selbst Östereich hat "immerhin" 40% umgesetzt), aber passt halt, wie immer bei sowas, zur üblichen Klientelpolitik der
FDP.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber das Problem ist gering.
> Wir haben nicht als BRD, aber aus Europa derzeit zu wenig (günstige) Erzeugungsleistung.
> Das ist halt die freie Marktwirtschaft, der Preis geht hoch bis irgendwer nicht mehr bezahlen kann.
> Haben wir Alternativen?
> ...



Nur brauchst du halt irgend eine funktionierende Lösung.
Minimum 14 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland können Preisniveaus, wie aktuell und höher, real nicht weiter stemmen.

Dieses Klientel- und Lobbydenken, was bereits lange in der Politik betrieben wird, blos niemanden mit Geld zu sehr ans Bein pissen, sonst wirds nichts mit der "after Politik Lobby Karriere", können wir uns genauso wenig weiter leisten und sorgt gerade dafür das rund 1/5 der Deutschen in wirklich existenzbedrohende Armut abrutschen, sich selbst die grundlegensten Grundbedürfnisse nicht mehr leisten zu können.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider nicht.



Besonders in der Backwarenproduktion (beim Bäcker /Backfabriken) sind Gasöfen zum backen sehr üblich.
Aber auch in anderen Bereichen.

Und in der Gastronomie sowieso, die zwar theoretisch "Luxus" ist, aber an der ja auch eine Menge Existenzen hängen, die in Existenznot kommen, wenn deren Kunden es sich nicht mehr leisten können, ab und zu mal auswärts essen zu gehen, weil deren Preise ebenso explodieren.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Definition ist schon okay, aber durch die EE werden wir einen deutlich volatileren Strompreis haben und
> das müssen wir irgendwann auch mal im Markt besser abbilden (also für den Endkunden).
> Sonne scheint? Mach die Waschmaschine an und zahl 10ct pro kWh.
> Windstill, dunkel? Ja kannst schon waschen, aber 50ct pro kWh.
> ...



Das ist sicherlich richtig, aber damit bleibt es eben langfristig, im Durchschnitt, zu jetzt, bei einem deutlich höheren Preis und der muss halt von den Menschen bezahlt werden können, gerade im unteren Einkommensbereich (für die es keine Lösung ist im Winter 4 Monate nicht zu waschen, um Strom zu sparen), wie ja schon angesprochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ok danke, ist wohl dann vorgestern an mir vorbei gegangen.
> Allerdings halte ich die 33% (Mindestvorgaben EU), die Lindner umsetzen will, definitiv für zu wenig (selbst Östereich hat "immerhin" 40% umgesetzt), aber passt halt, wie immer bei sowas, zur üblichen Klientelpolitik der
> FDP.



Ich wäre ja dafür, den gleichen Satz wie bei den Hilfen anzuwenden:
100%.
Aber in Deutschland werden halt nur Verluste verallgemeinert. Grundproblem ist ohnehin, dass die Steuer auf Gewinne im Vergleich zum Vorjahr erhoben wird und die Unternehmen jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr Zeit hatten, Abschreibungen und Investitionen zu organisieren (also die großen Konzern. Z.B. für kleine, spezialiesierte WKA-Betreiber ist das natürlich nichts). Dabei hätte eigentlich von März an der Preisaufschlag auf bestimmte Produkt-/Rohmaterialktegorien einkassiert werden müssen.

Lang lebe die FDP
...
aber bevorzugt woanders.



> Und in der Gastronomie sowieso, die zwar theoretisch "Luxus" ist, aber an der ja auch eine Menge Existenzen hängen, die in Existenznot kommen, wenn deren Kunden es sich nicht mehr leisten können, ab und zu mal auswärts essen zu gehen, weil deren Preise ebenso explodieren.



Im Vergleich zu den Lebensmittelkosten und eigentlich auch dem Personal sollte die Energie für den Herd in der Gastronomie ein winziger Anteil sein. Würde das nur 1:1 weitergegeben werden, wären das Cent-Betriebe ohne Auswirkung auf das Konsumverhalten. Das die Leute (mal wieder) weniger auswärts essen liegt daran, dass einige Gastronomen weitaus mehr aufschlagen, vor allem daran, dass das alle andere so machen. Außer die Arbeitgeber beim Gehalt. Somit haben die Leute unabhängig vom Preis im Restaurant nichts mehr für diesen kleinen Luxus übrig.

(Und einige werden es sich die nächsten 1-2 Monate vielleicht auch wieder dreimal überlegen, ob sie unter dem neuen "Huste doch an, wen du willst"-Verhaltensvorgaben unnötige Aufenthalte in öffentlichen, oft engen und schlecht belüfteten Räumlichkeiten wirklich wollen.)


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur brauchst du halt irgend eine funktionierende Lösung.


Ja, aber diese darf den Markt nicht außer Kraft setzen.
Daher sind direkte Zahlungen das beste Mittel anstatt irgendwelche Preisbremsen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Besonders in der Backwarenproduktion (beim Bäcker /Backfabriken) sind Gasöfen zum backen sehr üblich.


Wir haben mal einen Werksbesuch bei nem Hersteller für Öfen für Bäckereien gemacht und die hatten keine Gasmodelle im Angebot, Strom oder Holz (interessantes System fürs Aroma)


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben mal einen Werksbesuch bei nem Hersteller für Öfen für Bäckereien gemacht und die hatten keine Gasmodelle im Angebot, Strom oder Holz (interessantes System fürs Aroma)


Nur das Strom und Holz auch teurer geworden sind.


----------



## Lotto (27. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Gewerkschaft fordert aber nur 8% und das aktuelle Angebot der Arbeitgeberseite sind 0% plus eine vom Staat subventionierte Sonderzahlung.



Sei froh, dass du tariflich bezaht wirst und ein Gewerkschaft für dich die Lohnerhöhung verhandelt. Nicht tarifliche Bezahlung ist für die Allermeisten eher etwas negtives. Gibt zwar sicherlich den ein oder anderen Gewinner, aber das sind meist einzelne höhere Posten, wo der Chef Angst hat das die Person sonst gehen könnte.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du tariflich bezaht wirst und ein Gewerkschaft für dich die Lohnerhöhung verhandelt. Nicht tarifliche Bezahlung ist für die Allermeisten eher etwas negtives. Gibt zwar sicherlich den ein oder anderen Gewinner, aber das sind meist einzelne höhere Posten, wo der Chef Angst hat das die Person sonst gehen könnte.


Wo hast du da eine Beschwerde über die Gewerkschaft raus gelesen. Ja ich bin froh im Metall Tarif zu sein und fand die Meinungsmache nach dem ja dann doch ordentlichen Abschluss total absurd. ("Die Arbeitgeber wurden gezwungen zuzustimmen weil es sonst Streiks gegeben hätte"-> Ja so funktioniert Arbeitskampf, was habt ihr denn erwartet?)


----------



## seahawk (27. November 2022)

Toller Artikel warum das Einknicken gegenüber der Union beim Bürgerinnengeld ein Riesenfehler ist






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo hast du da eine Beschwerde über die Gewerkschaft raus gelesen. Ja ich bin froh im Metall Tarif zu sein und fand die Meinungsmache nach dem ja dann doch ordentlichen Abschluss total absurd. ("Die Arbeitgeber wurden gezwungen zuzustimmen weil es sonst Streiks gegeben hätte"-> Ja so funktioniert Arbeitskampf, was habt ihr denn erwartet?)



Aus Sicht größerer Teile der Bevölkerung haben die großen Gewerkschaften ein Legitimitätsproblem: Sie kämpfen seit langem fast nur noch für höhere Tarife, aber nicht für eine Auswertung derselben. Im Gegenteil, auch in den traditionell tarifgebundenen Branchen gelingt es, immer mehr Aufgaben erfolgreich in nicht-Tarif-Firmen outzusourcen. In der Folge wandelt sich das Bild der Gewerkschaften, zu Recht, von Organisationen die sich für die breite Masse der Beschäftigen einsetzen, zu elitären Vereinen, von denen nur ein kleiner Kreis profitiert. Zudem ein Kreis von Leuten, die schon heute überdurchschnittlich verdienen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2022)

Die IG Metall hat unter anderem einen Branchenzuschlag für Leiharbeiter ausgehandelt der das Gehalt in der letzten Stufe auf den normalen Tarif hebt. Verdi mischt sich ständig (imo Fachfremd weil es definitiv Logistik ist) bei Amazon ein.
Da sehe ich doch noch einen deutlichen Unterschied zu z.B. einer Pilotengewerkschaft die das Boden- und Kabinenpersonal unter den Bus wirft.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Verdi mischt sich ständig (imo Fachfremd weil es definitiv Logistik ist) bei Amazon ein.


Welche Gewerkschaft ist für die denn zuständig?


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2022)

Tatsächlich wäre Logistik sogar auch Verdi, nur eine andere "Abteilung". Denn die ständige Forderung Verteilzentren als Einzelhandel zu betrachten finde ich nach wie vor absurd.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2022)

Ich war früher mal in der IG Metal und danach in der IG Bau.
Die hatten mir damals gut geholfen. Auch das kumpelhafte "Du" war echt locker.
Aber seitdem ich in einer Behindertenwerkstatt arbeite (seit 2008) bin ich in keiner Gewerkschaft mehr.
Wir haben aber auch einen Werkstattrat. Ähnlich wie ein Betriebsrat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Tatsächlich wäre Logistik sogar auch Verdi, nur eine andere "Abteilung". Denn die ständige Forderung Verteilzentren als Einzelhandel zu betrachten finde ich nach wie vor absurd.



Deswegen sehe ich da auch nur den Versuch, an einer medial besonders wirksamen Position eine besonders deutliche Lohnerhöhung durch Tarifwechsel zu erzwingen. Aber wo ist Verdi, wenn es darum geht, die Amazon-Paketlieferer überhaupt mal in irgend einen Tarif zu bekommen? Zahlen andere Versender Tariflöhne? Wo ist der Friseur-Flächentarifvertrag? Ich kenne Leute, die würden es als deutliche Lohnerhöhung begrüßen, wenn sie 70% eines nur theoretisch existierenden Tarifes für ihre Branche erhalten würden. Verständlich, dass die es nicht als großen Erfolg für die Allgemeinheit erachten, wenn der Tarif um 5% steigen sollte, die sie dann genauso wenig bekommen.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2022)

Endlich wird das mal angegangen.  









						Bayern will Arbeitszeit von über zehn Stunden ermöglichen
					

Bayern will, dass zukünftig über zehn Stunden arbeiten am Tag möglich ist. "Wir brauchen mehr Flexibilität", sagte Arbeits- und Sozialministerin Ulrike Scharf (CSU). Von diesem Mittwoch an beraten die Arbeits- und Sozialminister der Länder über dieses Thema.




					web.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. November 2022)

> _"Wir brauchen mehr Flexibilität, um Familie mit Beruf vereinbaren zu können - das steigert auch die Beschäftigungsquote. Ein erster wichtiger Schritt ist es, für einzelne Arbeitstage in der Woche auf freiwilliger Basis und unter Beachtung des Arbeitnehmerschutzes Arbeitszeiten von mehr als zehn Stunden zu ermöglichen."_


Wieso sollte Familie mit Beruf bei über 10 Stunden Arbeitszeit mehr vereinbar sein? Mehr Arbeitszeit wirkt sich eher destruktiv auf Familie aus.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Familie mit Beruf bei über 10 Stunden Arbeitszeit mehr vereinbar sein? Mehr Arbeitszeit wirkt sich eher destruktiv auf Familie aus.


Kann ich mir nur so erklärwn, das nur 8 Stunden bezahlt werden und der Rest aufs Stundenkonto wandert...die man dann mal abbaut, wenn mal nix los ist.
Es kann ja in Ausnahmefällen schon mehr als 10 Stunden gearbeitet werden, aber das muss ständig beantragt werden...Anfangs eilt es bei uns immer, und später muss man die Zeit "absitzen", damit man die Stunden vollbekommt...nervt halt.


----------



## compisucher (30. November 2022)

Na ja, bei uns im Bausektor sind die "offiziellen" 40 h/Woche völlige Illusion.
Ich kenne Keinen, weder Planer, Bauleiter noch Handwerker, der irgendwie unter 50-60 h/Woche nach Hause kommt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber seitdem ich in einer Behindertenwerkstatt arbeite (seit 2008) bin ich in keiner Gewerkschaft mehr.


Rein interessehalber, was stellt ihr da so her?


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Endlich wird das mal angegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, bei uns im Bausektor sind die "offiziellen" 40 h/Woche völlige Illusion.
> Ich kenne Keinen, weder Planer, Bauleiter noch Handwerker, der irgendwie unter 50-60 h/Woche nach Hause kommt.


Und am besten das Renteneintrittsalter auch noch weiter erhöhen. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber, was stellt ihr da so her?


Kann ich dir per PN schreiben. Hier Off-Topic.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und am besten das Renteneintrittsalter auch noch weiter erhöhen.


Das wird ja generell immer höher.  

Es geht ja erstmal nicht drum, die Arbeitszeit ansich zu erhöhen, sondern darum, das man überhaupt erstmal ohne größeren Aufwand und legal Zeitkritische Arbeiten ermöglicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das wird ja generell immer höher.


Nur das die meisten Malocher mit 70 nicht mehr arbeiten können.


Eckism schrieb:


> Es geht ja erstmal nicht drum, die Arbeitszeit ansich zu erhöhen, sondern darum, das man überhaupt erstmal ohne größeren Aufwand und legal Zeitkritische Arbeiten ermöglicht.


Am besten noch dort übernachten. Dann kann man gleich wieder loslegen wenn man aufgestanden ist.


----------



## chill_eule (30. November 2022)

Bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber waren Schichten von 10,75 - 12,25 Stunden ganz normal ^^
Dafür gabs dann halt zwischendrin nen Tag mehr frei oder andere Schichten gingen dann nur so ca. 6 Stunden 

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


Genau. Viele Arbeitnehmer duckmäusern rum.

Deswegen ist das ganze System der Ausbeutung ja auch so erfolgreich.
Am liebsten alles auf den Staat abwälzen.
Bürgergeld ist ja zu hoch. Und Lohnnebenkosten auch.
Unternehmen am liebsten gar nicht in die Verantwortung nehmen.


----------



## chill_eule (30. November 2022)

Bei uns wurde nicht "geduckmäusert".
Neue Kollegen wurden mit den Bedingungen bei der Einstellung konfrontiert und jeder hatte die chance "nein" zu sagen.

Für die große Mehrheit hat sich dieser Arbeitsrhytmus dann im Nachhinein sogar als sehr angenehm heraus gestellt. 
Überleg mal, die Standard 40h Woche hast du so schon quasi mit dreieinhalb Tagen erledigt und hast zweieinhalb Tage mehr frei die Woche ^^
Bei meinem neuen Arbeitgeber vermisse ich das tatsächlich.
Um auf jetzt 40 Stunden zu kommen muss ich 5x die Woche anrücken.

Beim alten Arbeitgeber waren es für 48,5h dagegen oft nur 4 Tage 
Die Marktleiterschicht war bspw. von früh bis spät sogar 12,75 Stunden.
So war halt zwar ein Tag komplett im Arsch, aber dafür nächsten Tag frei


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das die meisten Malocher mit 70 nicht mehr arbeiten können.


Hab ich behauptet, das ichs Geil finde?
Weshalb zahl ich wohl nix mehr in die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung ein und hab mich stattdessen mehrfach Privat versichert...bis 60...länger nicht.Am besten noch dort übernachten. Dann kann man gleich wieder loslegen wenn man aufgestanden ist. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten noch dort übernachten. Dann kann man gleich wieder loslegen wenn man aufgestanden ist.


Hab ich auch schon gemacht...ohne das schlafen natürlich. 26 Stunden durch gemacht, 50 Stunden durfte ich schreiben, ab Dienstag 10 Uhr Wochenende.


----------



## seahawk (30. November 2022)

Das Mehr an Flexibilität finde ich super. Mir geht es immer auf den Sack wenn an einem Tag Videokonferenzen mit Partnern in Asien und in Südamerika habe. Dann hat man immer sinnlose 3 Stunden Mittagspause um innerhalb der 10 Stunden zu bleiben. Da würde ich lieber 13 Stunden arbeiten und würde die 3 Stunden als Überstunden gutgeschrieben bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich kenne Keinen, weder Planer, Bauleiter noch Handwerker, der irgendwie unter 50-60 h/Woche nach Hause kommt.


Und ich höre von Nachwuchsproblemen bei euch 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


Ja, aber wenn das ausgeglichen wird oder wenn es finanziell entsprechend vergütet wird okay, aber wenn 
das nicht passiert sollte das nicht so sein.


----------



## compisucher (30. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ich höre von Nachwuchsproblemen bei euch


Yo, klar, wir alten Säcke aus der Babyboomerzeit halten noch 5-10 Jahre die Stellung, dann ist Schicht im Schacht.
Nachwuchs gibt es, erfreulicher Weise auch ein paar Damen nicht nur bei Architektur, sondern auch bei Statik, Bauleitung oder Haustechnik, aber eben viel, viel zu wenig.
Könnte im Büro locker 3-4 Ing. mehr beschäftigen, müsste die mir aber schnitzen.
Die große (Kooperations-)Firma, bei denen ich beratend als Angestellter noch bin, sucht derzeit deutschlandweit genau 1.552 Mitarbeiter (!!!!) nach dem Listing auf der Website (hat mich selbst überrascht).


----------



## Poulton (30. November 2022)

Ich vermute, Sparanus setzte die Nachwuchsprobleme in Bezug zur wöchentlichen Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Eckism (30. November 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Sparanus setzte die Nachwuchsprobleme in Bezug zur wöchentlichen Arbeitszeit.


Man lernt ja einen Beruf nicht, um Wochenweise auszuhelfen, sondern um das eventuell bis zur Rente durchzuziehen, das kommt dann irgendwie aufs gleiche raus.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Familie mit Beruf bei über 10 Stunden Arbeitszeit mehr vereinbar sein? Mehr Arbeitszeit wirkt sich eher destruktiv auf Familie aus.



Mehr als 10 h pro Tag bedeutet ja eigentlich nicht, mehr Stunden pro Woche zu machen. Wer Langstrecken pendeln muss und seine Familie nur am Wochenende sieht, kann selbiges mit vier 10-h-Tagen z.B. auf drei Tage verlängern. Wenn er eine 36-h-Woche hat, schafft er vielleicht sogar sein komplettes Pensum an drei Tagen und hat dann Fr-Mo mit seiner Familie statt nur Sa/So.

Soweit jedenfalls die Theorie, in der Praxis sagt die Union doch ganz klar, dass ihr Arbeitnehmer wie immer scheiß egal sind und es mehr Gewinn für Unternehmer geht: "Fachkräftemangel" soll beseitigt werden, in dem man die gleiche oder sogar einge reduzierte Zahl von Fachkräften an genauso vielen Tagen jeweils deutlich länger arbeiten lässt, so dass die ihre Familie gar nicht mehr sehen, anstatt endlich mal Löhne zu zahlen, für die noch jemand anders bereit wäre, den Job zu machen.

Im Prinzip sollen hier Verletztungen des Arbeitnehmerschutzes, die z.B. in Bau und Gastro schon lange üblich sind, legalisiert werden.


----------



## compisucher (1. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sollen hier Verletztungen des Arbeitnehmerschutzes, die z.B. in Bau und Gastro schon lange üblich sind, legalisiert werden.


Genau, das was in den beispielhaft oben genannten Berufsbildern Mangels Fach-Personal bzw. zur Personalkostenvermeidung sich über Jahrzehnte eingeschleift hat (wenn man es genau nimmt, eine Mittellohnreduktion auf z. T. unter gesetzlichem Mindestlohn) kann nicht zur Vorbildfunktion für jene Branchen führen, bei denen die Arbeitnehmerinteressensverbände noch erfolgreich dagegenhalten.

Allseits wird über den Fachkräftemangel beim Bauhandwerk gejammert.

Wenn aber der Lehrstellensuchende die Wahl hat zw. z. B.
Mechatroniker von 970 (erste Lehrjahr) bis 1.200 € brutto Lehrlingsgehalt und eine halbwegs warme Werkstätte mit einem Dach überm Kopf
Quelle:








						Gehalt und Verdienst Mechatroniker / Mechatronikerin
					

Wie viel verdienst du als Mechatroniker / Mechatronikerin? Wir zeigen dir, welches Gehalt dich während und nach deiner Ausbildung erwartet.




					www.aubi-plus.de
				




oder eben Mauerlehrling zw. 905 (erstes Lehrjahr) und 1495 €.  mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass der Lehrling mit den Gesellen zusammen zw. 10 und 12 h /Tag kloppen muss.
Quelle:








						Ausbildung finden – Tausende freie Lehrstellen auf Ausbildung.de
					

Ausbildung finden anhand von tausenden freien Ausbildungsplätzen. Mache jetzt den Berufscheck und finde heraus, welcher Beruf zu dir passt.




					www.ausbildung.de
				




Braucht sich halt keiner wundern, dass der Lehrstellensuchende auf die 200 € brutto Differenz im III. Lehrjahr "scheisst" und sich für die warme Bude und geregelte 8 h/Tag entscheidet.

Sprich, gerade in Mangelberufen muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass geregelte Arbeitszeiten herkommen und nicht noch alle anderen Branchen auf den Irrsinn drufhüpfen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> mit dem Nebeneffekt, dass der Lehrling mit den Gesellen zusammen zw. 10 und 12 h /Tag kloppen muss.


Ich hab letztens von einem (Dachdecker?) Betrieb gehört der den Azubis ne 4 Tage Woche bietet
und jetzt keinen Mangel an Bewerbern mehr hat.
Wohl bemerkt bei selber Wochenarbeitszeit.

Damit schafft man ja auch mehr Arbeit in der selben Wochenarbeitszeit wie an 5 Tagen.


----------



## compisucher (1. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens von einem (Dachdecker?) Betrieb gehört der den Azubis ne 4 Tage Woche bietet
> und jetzt keinen Mangel an Bewerbern mehr hat.
> Wohl bemerkt bei selber Wochenarbeitszeit.
> 
> Damit schafft man ja auch mehr Arbeit in der selben Wochenarbeitszeit wie an 5 Tagen.


Wobei aber wieder die Realität gespiegelt wird.
40 h/Woche ist die Regelarbeitszeit.
Die in 4 Tagen bedeutet, dass die Azubis /Tag eben auch die 40 h bzw. 10 h/Tag kloppen sollen/dürfen/müssen und nicht die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 8 h/Tag.
Im Prinzip Augenwischerei von dem Herrn Dachdecker.
Interessant wäre dann doch eher:
8h/Tag und nur 4 Tage = 32 h bei gleicher Entlohnung, Freitag zum lernen für Berufsschule grundsätzlich frei.
DAS wäre ein Lockdeal...


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Prinzip Augenwischerei von dem Herrn Dachdecker.


Nö, 3 Tage Wochenende sind doch geil 
Würde ich, wenn ich es hier könnte auch so machen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber waren Schichten von 10,75 - 12,25 Stunden ganz normal ^^
> Dafür gabs dann halt zwischendrin nen Tag mehr frei oder andere Schichten gingen dann nur so ca. 6 Stunden
> 
> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.



Wobei nun die Arbeitszeiten alle elektronisch erfasst werden müssen. 








						BAG: Arbeitgeber müssen Arbeitszeit erfassen
					

BAG-Paukenschlag: Unternehmen sind verpflichtet, die Arbeitszeit ihrer Mitarbeiter zu erfassen - unabhängig davon, ob ein Betriebsrat besteht oder nicht.




					www.lto.de
				




Und in der Regel gibt es eine Höchstgrenze von 10 Stunden für Tarifbeschäftigte. 

Bei Schichtarbeit muss dann entsprechend durch freie Tage ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## compisucher (1. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nö, 3 Tage Wochenende sind doch geil
> Würde ich, wenn ich es hier könnte auch so machen.


DAS ist jetzt erstmal unbestritten und würde von 99,999'% der arbeitenden Bevölkerung mit unterzeichnet werden...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei nun die Arbeitszeiten alle elektronisch erfasst werden müssen.


Wann dieses "nun" wirklich ist, ist aber nach wie vor ungeklärt. Elektronisch ist sowieso keine Pflicht, es heißt nur "muss erfasst werden".


----------



## Poulton (1. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sprich, gerade in Mangelberufen muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass geregelte Arbeitszeiten herkommen und nicht noch alle anderen Branchen auf den Irrsinn drufhüpfen.


Die viel beschworenen Mangelberufe sind gerne und oft auch die, wo absolute Choleriker Chef sind. Da kann man den Leuten keinen Vorwurf machen, dass sie sich soetwas nicht antun wollen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die viel beschworenen Mangelberufe sind gerne und oft auch die, wo absolute Choleriker Chef sind.


Mein Ex-Chef (Malermeister) war auch so einer. Da sind vor Wut gerne mal die Brillengläser beschlagen. 

Dazu kommt noch der rauhe Umgangston auf dem Bau im Allgemeinen. Viele wollen sich sowas nicht mehr antun.
Ganz früher (vor meiner Zeit) hat´s auch mal was hinter die Ohren gegeben.
Im Kochberuf soviel ich weiß auch.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2022)

Studierende bekommen Energiepauschale
					

Der Bundestag hat im Rahmen des Entlastungspakets eine Einmalzahlung für Studierende beschlossen. 3,5 Millionen junge Menschen sollen davon profitieren. Für die Kosten kommt der Bund auf.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Sieht so aus als gilt das für alle, also unabhängig vom Bafög.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als gilt das für alle, also unabhängig vom Bafög.


Das kann doch nicht so allgemein sein, dann bekommen das auch die, die einfach wegen dem Ticket o.Ä. eingeschrieben sind oder Leute wie ich die über 2,5k überwiesen bekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht so allgemein sein, dann bekommen das auch die, die einfach wegen dem Ticket o.Ä. eingeschrieben sind oder Leute wie ich die über 2,5k überwiesen bekommen.



Naja dann freue dich doch auch 

Bei den Angestellten gab es auch keine Einkommensgrenze, da gab es die 300€ (Brutto) auch für alle. Aber vermutlich muss man es bei der Steuer angeben.

Die Frage ist nun, ab wann das Onlineportal online ist.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den Angestellten gab es auch keine Einkommensgrenze, da gab es die 300€ (Brutto) auch für alle.


Die hab ich ja auch bekommen 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Naja dann freue dich doch auch


Ich denke ich werde es nicht holen, fände ich dreist.
Oder ich hole und spende es.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2022)

Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Auch abhängig von der persönlichen Situation.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2022)

Es war von vorne herein klar dass berufstätige Studenten oder Rentner die Möglichkeit haben werden zwei mal 300€ zu bekommen, die zu nehmen/behalten aber Betrug wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2022)

Was wäre daran Betrug? Muss halt versteuert werden, weswegen denen deutlich weniger bleibt, aber es gibt da wohl ausdrücklich keine Differenzierung. Man wird ja wohl auch bei der Gasbremserei nicht angegeben müssen, dass der Abschlag von diesem Jahr noch dreimal so hoch war wie eigentlich nötig, weil halt im Vorjahr noch 356 Tage lang der Pool geheizt wurde und der Anbieter nur alle 12 Monate anpasst, während andere schon immer sparsam gelebt, für die Ukraine noch mal extra zurückgeschraubt und dann die meiste Zeit von 2022 schon den minimal möglichen Verbrauch im Abschlag hatten bzw. vielleicht sogar weniger, wenns im Februar deutlich kälter als die letzten Jahre werden sollte.

Die Ampel schmeißt halt einfach Geld raus noch und nöcher, ohne auf Fairheit oder Bedarf zu achten. Zur Abwechslung kriegen diesmal immerhin auch die Leute, die wirklich arm dran sind, was ab, und nicht nur Konzerne + Besserverdiener wie bei einigen Stunts der letzten Jahre.




compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei aber wieder die Realität gespiegelt wird.
> 40 h/Woche ist die Regelarbeitszeit.
> Die in 4 Tagen bedeutet, dass die Azubis /Tag eben auch die 40 h bzw. 10 h/Tag kloppen sollen/dürfen/müssen und nicht die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 8 h/Tag.
> Im Prinzip Augenwischerei von dem Herrn Dachdecker.
> ...



Besser geht immer, aber solange die anderen 5 * 8 h bezahlen und dafür 5 * 12 arbeiten lassen, sind 4 * 10 h = 4 * 10 h halt auch schon ein offensichtlich attraktiver Deal. Grundsätzlich kommt aufm Bau auch noch hinzu: Man hat keine Möglichkeit, seinen Wohnsitz Arbeitsplatz nah zu planen und viele Handwerksbetriebe sehen mittlerweile vor, dass der Arbeiter auf eigene Anrechnung anreist. Schon sich 20% dieser Fahrten sparen zu können ist ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## compisucher (2. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Besser geht immer, aber solange die anderen 5 * 8 h bezahlen und dafür 5 * 12 arbeiten lassen, sind 4 * 10 h = 4 * 10 h halt auch schon ein offensichtlich attraktiver Deal.


Das ist prinzipiell richtig.
Nur, will man dem Fachkräftemangel im Handwerk (das ist ja jetzt nicht nur der Bau himself) entgegenwirken, müssen die Lehr- wie Berufsbilder eine ähnliche Attraktivität wie ein Studiengang inkl. anschließender beruflicher Tätigkeit haben.
Wenn nicht, werden irgendwann nur noch Fachtheoretiker den Arbeitsplatzsessel vollfurzen, während sie darauf warten, dass der nicht vorhandene Elektriker dafür sorgt, dass der Internetanschluss funktioniert oder gar Strom am PC anliegt.   


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kommt aufm Bau auch noch hinzu: Man hat keine Möglichkeit, seinen Wohnsitz Arbeitsplatz nah zu planen und viele Handwerksbetriebe sehen mittlerweile vor, dass der Arbeiter auf eigene Anrechnung anreist. Schon sich 20% dieser Fahrten sparen zu können ist ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne.


Jain, denke, das kommt stark auf die Strukturgegend an.
Ich weiss, dass dies durchaus z. B. im Großraum Chemnitz abverlangt wird, weil die Arbeit dann irgendwo in D. ist.
Im Großraum München steht der z. B. HLSler nicht mal mehr auf, wenn er nicht  einen eigenen Firmenbus hat.


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist prinzipiell richtig.
> Nur, will man dem Fachkräftemangel im Handwerk (das ist ja jetzt nicht nur der Bau himself) entgegenwirken, müssen die Lehr- wie Berufsbilder eine ähnliche Attraktivität wie ein Studiengang inkl. anschließender beruflicher Tätigkeit haben.
> Wenn nicht, werden irgendwann nur noch Fachtheoretiker den Arbeitsplatzsessel vollfurzen, während sie darauf warten, dass der nicht vorhandene Elektriker dafür sorgt, dass der Internetanschluss funktioniert oder gar Strom am PC anliegt.


Fürs praktische haben wir dann ja, wie jetzt auch schon die Osteuropäer, die  sich das dann Lohntechnisch sehr gut bezahlen lassen können und werden.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Fürs praktische haben wir dann ja, wie jetzt auch schon die Osteuropäer, die  sich das dann Lohntechnisch sehr gut bezahlen lassen können und werden.


Ja die kann man besser ausbeuten. Das meinst du doch, oder?


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja die kann man besser ausbeuten. Das meinst du doch, oder?


Was ich meine?
Ich arbeite viel mit Elektrikern/Mechanikern zusammen...unter 5.500€ Netto geht da am Monatsende keiner Heim...von Programmieren fang ich da lieber gar nicht erst an.

Nicht jeder Osteuropäer fährt nen Transporter zum Pakete ausliefern...man sollte ja irgendwann wach werden und nicht immer nur das schlechte in Deutschland sehen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich arbeite viel mit Elektrikern/Mechanikern zusammen...unter 5.500€ Netto geht da am Monatsende keiner Heim...


Bei wievielen Stunden die Woche? 60-70?


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei wievielen Stunden die Woche? 60-70?


Ca. 200 Stunden im Monat. Arbeiten oder im Hotel hocken, da ist Sache klar...wie bei mie auch.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

Ok. Bei ca 5000 Netto und 200 Stunden im Monat wären das 25 Euro Stundenlohn.
Das ist ganz gut. Aber ob osteuropäische Arbeiter überall soviel bekommen ist fraglich.
In Schlachthöfen und in der Altenpflege bekommen die deutlich weniger.


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok. Bei ca 5000 Netto und 200 Stunden im Monat wären das 25 Euro Stundenlohn.
> Das ist ganz gut. Aber ob osteuropäische Arbeiter überall soviel bekommen ist fraglich.
> In Schlachthöfen und in der Altenpflege bekommen die deutlich weniger.


Ich schrieb Elektriker/Mechaniker...klar gibts auch schlecht bezahlte Berufe wo man keine Ausbildung braucht. Aber mit ordentlicher Ausbildung rollt auch für Osteuropäer der Rubel...ähhh €.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nach mir die Sintflut wa?


Sicher, klar doch.
Was kann ich denn dafür,
wenn der Staat unfähig ist,
sich an ändernde Realitäten anzupassen?

Wenn vom Multimilliardär bis zur einer gewissen Untergrenze des Einkommens,
ALLE in die RV einzahlen würden,
hätten wir dieses Problem gar nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was wäre daran Betrug? Muss halt versteuert werden, weswegen denen deutlich weniger bleibt



Naja so super viel weniger bleibt dann nicht. Selbst wenn jeweils die Hälfte für Steuern drauf geht, kämen bei 2x 300 € Brutto dann 2x 150 € = 300 € Netto raus.


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ich meine?
> Ich arbeite viel mit Elektrikern/Mechanikern zusammen...unter 5.500€ Netto geht da am Monatsende keiner Heim...von Programmieren fang ich da lieber gar nicht erst an.


Kann es sein, dass Du brutto und netto verwechselt hast? 5.500 netto im Monat entspricht einem Bruttogehalt von 120k/a. Wo verdient ein Elektriker/Mechaniker das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2022)

Mir kommen die genannten Nettolöhne auch sehr hoch vor.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du brutto und netto verwechselt hast? 5.500 netto im Monat entspricht einem Bruttogehalt von 120k/a. Wo verdient ein Elektriker/Mechaniker das?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kommst doch nicht wirklich mit nem deutschen Lohnrechner bei ausländischen Arbeitern?!


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du kommst doch nicht wirklich mit nem deutschen Lohnrechner bei ausländischen Arbeitern?!


Warum nicht? Gelten für ausländische Arbeiter in Deutschland andere Regeln als für einen deutschen Arbeiter? Sind sie irgendwie von Steuern und Abgaben befreit? Dann sollte evtl. mal der Zoll vorbeifahren und prüfen.

Aber ansonsten: Beantworte doch mal die Frage! Wie kommt ein Elektriker/Mechaniker auf 5.500 netto in Monat? Vielleicht mache ich dann ne Umschulung zum Elektriker oder gehe in meinen alten Job von damals als Zerspanungsmechaniker zurück.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2022)

Entweder durch die doppelte Anzahl an Stunden oder es stimmt nicht.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Gelten für ausländische Arbeiter in Deutschland andere Regeln als für einen deutschen Arbeiter? Sind sie irgendwie von Steuern und Abgaben befreit? Dann sollte evtl. mal der Zoll vorbeifahren und prüfen.
> 
> Aber ansonsten: Beantworte doch mal die Frage! Wie kommt ein Elektriker/Mechaniker auf 5.500 netto in Monat? Vielleicht mache ich dann ne Umschulung zum Elektriker oder gehe in meinen alten Job von damals als Zerspanungsmechaniker zurück.


Andersrum gefragt...wenn ich in China arbeite, bekomm ich dann den chinesischen Lohn? Wäre echt nen schlechter Deal...
Und ja, ich meine Netto.


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2022)

Es ging nicht um China, sondern um DE. Die Antwort bleibst Du weiterhin schuldig. Also noch einmal: Wer stellt in DE einen Elektriker/Mechaniker für 120k/a an? Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um China, sondern um DE. Die Antwort bleibst Du weiterhin schuldig. Also noch einmal: Wer stellt in DE einen Elektriker/Mechaniker für 120k/a an? Ich hätte Interesse.


Häää?
Ich schrieb von "in Deutschland arbeiten" und nicht von "in Deutschland angestellt sein"...die sind in ausländischen Firmen angestellt, oder ausländische Selbstständige...

Bei Interesse...sich informieren, wie man in Osteuropa nen Gewerbe anmeldet...Hongkong fällt momentan flach, wegen Corona, was natürlich die günstigste Variante wäre, allerdings ist Geld nach Deutschland überweisen recht teuer...hab ich gehört.^^

Aber wenn Mathe bei Dir schon nicht soooo super ist...lass es lieber...das Jahr hat nur 12 Monate und keine 22.


----------



## Lotto (3. Dezember 2022)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die erbrachte Arbeit den Steuergesetzten unterliegt wo sie erbracht wurde, also Deutschland. Egal ob der selbstständige Handwerker irgendwo im Ausland seine Firma zugelassen hat.
Alles andere wäre ja Irrsinn.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die erbrachte Arbeit den Steuergesetzten unterliegt wo sie erbracht wurde, also Deutschland. Egal ob der selbstständige Handwerker irgendwo im Ausland seine Firma zugelassen hat.
> Alles andere wäre ja Irrsinn.


Wie das funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht...ich als "deutscher Selbstständiger" schreibe auch nur ne Nettorechnung, weil mein Auftraggeber die "VAT" an seinem angemeldeten Standort zahlt.
Wenn ichs schon kappiert hätte, wäre ich allerding auch kein deutscher Selbstständiger mehr.^^


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Häää?
> Ich schrieb von "in Deutschland arbeiten" und nicht von "in Deutschland angestellt sein"...die sind in ausländischen Firmen angestellt, oder ausländische Selbstständige...


Ach, und die bekommen dann 120k im Jahr, nur weil sie "im Ausland angestellt sind"? Steuer, Deutschland, egal?



Eckism schrieb:


> Bei Interesse...sich informieren, wie man in Osteuropa nen Gewerbe anmeldet...Hongkong fällt momentan flach, wegen Corona, was natürlich die günstigste Variante wäre, allerdings ist Geld nach Deutschland überweisen recht teuer...hab ich gehört.^^
> 
> Aber wenn Mathe bei Dir schon nicht soooo super ist...lass es lieber...das Jahr hat nur 12 Monate und keine 22.


Das wird ja immer lustiger. Osteuropa und Hongkong. lol



Eckism schrieb:


> Wie das funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht...ich als "deutscher Selbstständiger" schreibe auch nur ne Nettorechnung, weil mein Auftraggeber die "VAT" an seinem angemeldeten Standort zahlt.
> Wenn ichs schon kappiert hätte, wäre ich allerding auch kein deutscher Selbstständiger mehr.^^


Das merkt man und Du wirfst anscheinend einiges wild durcheinander. Du redest von 5500 Euro "netto" und nun kommt raus, dass noch nicht einmal Sozialabgaben abgeführt wurden. Stattdessen redest Du von dem Betrag, dem Du dem Auftraggeber in Rechnung stellst. Davon bist Du nicht mal krankenversichert.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ach, und die bekommen dann 120k im Jahr, nur weil sie "im Ausland angestellt sind"? Steuer, Deutschland, egal?


Von welchen 120k im Jahr redest du eigentlich?


keinnick schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer lustiger. Osteuropa und Hongkong. lol


Wo denn sonst? Von unserer Truppe bin ich der einzige, der noch deutscher Selbstständiger ist...2 haben in Hongkong ihrer Firma/Gewerbe gemacht, einer in China und einer irgendwo östlich von Deutschland.


keinnick schrieb:


> Das merkt man und Du wirfst anscheinend einiges durcheinander.


Das ist ja unerheblich...ich bekomm ja das Geld Netto aufs Konto und dann kommts deutsche Finanzamt mit ihren sämtlichen Steuern außer eben die MwSt.


Also Selbstständige bekommen natürlich mehr als Angestellte...das sollte klar sein.


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist ja unerheblich...ich bekomm ja das Geld Netto aufs Konto und dann kommts deutsche Finanzamt mit ihren sämtlichen Steuern außer eben die MwSt.


Netto ist das, was Dir *nach *Steuern etc. bleibt. Was Du aufs Konto bekommst ist brutto. Das solltest Du als Selbstständiger wissen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist prinzipiell richtig.
> Nur, will man dem Fachkräftemangel im Handwerk (das ist ja jetzt nicht nur der Bau himself) entgegenwirken, müssen die Lehr- wie Berufsbilder eine ähnliche Attraktivität wie ein Studiengang inkl. anschließender beruflicher Tätigkeit haben.



Das müssen sie. Aber um attraktiv zu werden muss man nicht direkt auf das Monatsgehalts eines ITlers oder Maschinenbauingenierus hochgehen. Die meisten Akademikar verdienen nämlich ebenfalls niedriger und haben eine höhere reale Arbeitszeit sowie teilweise in diesen Stunden eine höhere Arbeitsdichte und höheren Arbeitsdruck als nominell im Handwerk angesagt sind und es vergehen eben auch 10 Jahre mehr, bis man auf dem Akademikarpfad überhaupt das volle Gehalt bekommt. Endlich mal die nominellen Arbeitszeiten einhalten und eine leichte Gehaltsspritze könnten da Wunder wirken.

Ich kenne Leute, die haben vor zwei Jahren ihr Studium beendet, auch schon ein einschlägiges Praktium gemacht, sind in ihrem Studienbereich tätig und philosophieren gerade darüber, warum sie eigentlich bei Aldi an der Kasse sitzen, wo sie MEHR verdienen würden. Das Niveau sollte auf dem Bau eigentlich locker zu halten sein, aber stattdessen orientiert man sich bislang an rumänischen Löhnen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Wie das funktioniert, weiß ich auch nicht...ich als "deutscher Selbstständiger" schreibe auch nur ne Nettorechnung, weil mein Auftraggeber die "VAT" an seinem angemeldeten Standort zahlt.
> Wenn ichs schon kappiert hätte, wäre ich allerding auch kein deutscher Selbstständiger mehr.^^



Bin kein Experte, tippe aber zu 90% drauf, dass das Steuerhinterziehung ist. Wenn du in Deutschland einen Auftrag durchführst, dann musst du auch deutsche Umsatzsteuer berechnen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass ein ausländischer Auftraggeber sich diese erstatten lassen kann, weil er sie irgendwie international verrechnet, aber du musst sie erstmal eintreiben und vor allem musst du sie abführen.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Netto ist das, was Dir *nach *Steuern etc. bleibt. Was Du aufs Konto bekommst ist brutto. Das solltest Du als Selbstständiger wissen.


Mit Netto meine ich Nettostundensatz ohne MwSt...der Rest ist ja dann ein hin und her bezahle...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin kein Experte, tippe aber zu 90% drauf, dass das Steuerhinterziehung ist. Wenn du in Deutschland einen Auftrag durchführst, dann musst du auch deutsche Umsatzsteuer berechnen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass ein ausländischer Auftraggeber sich diese erstatten lassen kann, weil er sie irgendwie international verrechnet, aber du musst sie erstmal eintreiben und vor allem musst du sie abführen.


Mir war auch so, das der Steuerkram dann ihn Deutachland bezahlt werden muss...nach 3 Monaten Daueraufenthalt oder so ähnlich.
Soll mir aber egal sein, ich zahl noch brav fast alles, was das Finamzamt von mir will.

Es ging ja auch nur darum, das die anfallende Arbeit im Zweifel kein Deutscher mehr macht, sondern jemamd aus dem Ausland und nicht jeder Ausländer nur Pakete ausliefert.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Andersrum gefragt...wenn ich in China arbeite, bekomm ich dann den chinesischen Lohn? Wäre echt nen schlechter Deal...
> Und ja, ich meine Netto.


Kommt darauf an als was du in China arbeitest.
Wenn du als ein Berater einer chinesischer (Provinz)Regierung tätig bist ist der "chinesische Lohn" absolut nicht zu übel.

Allerdings solltest du dann auch immer damit rechnen und dir bewusst sein, das nicht nur von chinesischer Seite ein "Interesse" an dir besteht, sondern ebenso (meist) ein unentgeldliches von Seite deutscher Geheimdienste.


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an als was du in China arbeitest.
> Wenn du als ein Berater einer chinesischer (Provinz)Regierung tätig bist ist der "chinesische Lohn" absolut nicht zu übel.
> 
> Allerdings solltest du dann auch immer damit rechnen und dir bewusst sein, das nicht nur von chinesischer Seite ein "Interesse" an dir besteht, sondern ebenso (meist) ein unentgeldliches von Seite deutscher Geheimdienste.


Ich denke nicht, das es sooo viele deutsche Berater in chinesischen Provinzen gibt.
Ich hatte das Gefühl, das die Chinesen alles wissen wollen, um so höher deren Monatslohn ist.^^
Und die "Geringverdiener" haben lieber schläffchen in irgend ner Ecke gemacht...die hats auch nicht interessiert.


----------



## compisucher (5. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das müssen sie. Aber um attraktiv zu werden muss man nicht direkt auf das Monatsgehalts eines ITlers oder Maschinenbauingenierus hochgehen. Die meisten Akademikar verdienen nämlich ebenfalls niedriger und haben eine höhere reale Arbeitszeit sowie teilweise in diesen Stunden eine höhere Arbeitsdichte und höheren Arbeitsdruck als nominell im Handwerk angesagt sind und es vergehen eben auch 10 Jahre mehr, bis man auf dem Akademikarpfad überhaupt das volle Gehalt bekommt. Endlich mal die nominellen Arbeitszeiten einhalten und eine leichte Gehaltsspritze könnten da Wunder wirken.
> 
> Ich kenne Leute, die haben vor zwei Jahren ihr Studium beendet, auch schon ein einschlägiges Praktium gemacht, sind in ihrem Studienbereich tätig und philosophieren gerade darüber, warum sie eigentlich bei Aldi an der Kasse sitzen, wo sie MEHR verdienen würden. Das Niveau sollte auf dem Bau eigentlich locker zu halten sein, aber stattdessen orientiert man sich bislang an rumänischen Löhnen.


Das Obige von mir war bitte nicht als Akademiker-Bashing zu verstehen, sondern als Plädoyer für eine höhere Wertschätzung des Handwerkes, aber auch des Dienstleistungssektors in der Gesellschaft.

Es läuft eben etwas grundsätzlich falsch, wenn 3/4 der Nation nach z. B. "mehr Pflegekräfte" oder "mehr Handwerker" schreit, die Monetäre- wie die Arbeitszeitensituation aber viele Berufsfelder völlig unattraktiv machen.

Die meisten guten Mauerer in unserer Berufssparte, die ich so kenne, machen eben dann "nebenher" ein Aufbaustudium oder eine Weiterbildung, welche sie dann befähigt, Tätigkeiten wie Bauleitung oder Planungskoordination auszuführen.
Der Grund ist aber nicht primär die Arbeitszeit, die ist in dem Falle ungefähr gleich.
Aber eben "goodies" , die da heissen, bei 10 h/ Tag eben keine 4.000 €/Monat, sondern 6.000 €/Monat zu verdienen und ein Dienstwagen gibts als Bauleiter eh mit dazu.

Das mag der 30h/Woche Pfleger evtl. anders sehen, der evtl. sein Gehalt als angemessen empfindet, aber dafür nicht 30 h sondern 40 h malochen muss.

Sprich es müssen passende Verbesserungen für die jeweiligen Berufe gefunden werden.
UND, die Berufe müssen in Summe gleich attraktiv über die komplette Lebensarbeitszeit sein, dass ein guter Ausbildungsberuf am Ende gleichgestellt zum akademischen Beruf ist.

Es ist eine völlige Schieflage, dass heutzutage praktisch jeder, der den Bleistift gerade halten kann, irgend ein Studium anfängt.

Und jetzt komme ich wieder auf meinen Anfang zurück.
Wo genau liegt der Vorteil für die Gesellschaft, dass am Ende lauter "glückliche" Akademiker vor nicht vorhandener Infrastruktur ihren Beruf nicht ausüben können?


----------



## Eckism (5. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sprich es müssen passende Verbesserungen für die jeweiligen Berufe gefunden werden.
> UND, die Berufe müssen in Summe gleich attraktiv über die komplette Lebensarbeitszeit sein, dass ein guter Ausbildungsberuf am Ende gleichgestellt zum akademischen Beruf ist.


Gleichgestellt reicht nicht...der Sesselfurzer kann auch noch mit 70 in den Selles furzen...der 60 jährige Dachdecker/Maurer usw. ist aber schon grenzwertig...durch die harte Arbeot haben die ja dann eher mehr wehwechen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gleichgestellt reicht nicht...der Sesselfurzer kann auch noch mit 70 in den Selles furzen...der 60 jährige Dachdecker/Maurer usw. ist aber schon grenzwertig...durch die harte Arbeot haben die ja dann eher mehr wehwechen.


Viele Malocher sind mit Anfang 60 schon körperlich kaputt.


----------



## Lotto (5. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gleichgestellt reicht nicht...der Sesselfurzer kann auch noch mit 70 in den Selles furzen...der 60 jährige Dachdecker/Maurer usw. ist aber schon grenzwertig...durch die harte Arbeot haben die ja dann eher mehr wehwechen.


Das ist ein Irrglaube. Es gibt Berufe im Büro die fordern Gehirn und Augen übermäßig. Dazu gehört z.B. komplexere Software zu entwicklen. Ich bin seit gerade mal 15 Jahren im Beruf und hab schon ne Migräne mit Aura entwickelt. Trotz 2 mal Sport in der Woche sind die Knie und der Rücken schon lädiert. Knie wegen Bewegungsmangel, da hilft auch nicht das bischen Sport (bzw. muss man da sogar aufpassen, weil die Knie eben die plötzliche Beanspruchung nach dem ewigen Sitzen nicht gewohnt sind). Dazu kommen trockene Augen wegen der ständigen Bildschirmarbeit. Ist ja kein Video gucken, sondern man muss ja ständig Text lesen der so zusammengesetzt ist das unser Gehirn da nicht interpolieren kann (wie z.B. bei nem Buch wo der wir aus Erfahrung die Hälfte der Worte eigentlich nicht bräuchten).

Mit 60 werde ich diesen Job niemals machen können, niemals.Ich hab Tage da kann nich nichtmal ein Buch lesen am Abend weil ich einfach nicht mehr aufnahmefähig bin.

Letztendlich ist jeder Beruf der den Körper "monoton einseitig" fordert schädlich für uns.


----------



## keinnick (5. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gleichgestellt reicht nicht...der Sesselfurzer kann auch noch mit 70 in den Selles furzen...der 60 jährige Dachdecker/Maurer usw. ist aber schon grenzwertig...durch die harte Arbeot haben die ja dann eher mehr wehwechen.


Der eine kann ohne den anderen nicht. Das wird auch so bleiben. Und jedem, der von dem berühmten "Sesselfurzer" erzählt, möchte ich gerne mal ein Praktikum anbieten. Ich habe mal an der Drehmaschine in einer stinkenden Halle angefangen und bin heute so einer dieser  "Sesselfurzer". Ich kenne also beide Seiten und an manchen Tagen würde ich gerne wieder an die Drehbank zurück, denn als Sesselfurzer ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und jetzt komme ich wieder auf meinen Anfang zurück.
> Wo genau liegt der Vorteil für die Gesellschaft, dass am Ende lauter "glückliche" Akademiker vor nicht vorhandener Infrastruktur ihren Beruf nicht ausüben können?



Für "die Gesellschaft" (read: "Konzerne >>9 steliger Jahreumsatz", was anderes zählt in Deutschland ja nicht) lohnte sich das lange Zeit, weil man Akademiker griffbereit waren, wenn man welche brauchte. Die meisten nicht-akademischen Fähigkeiten brauchen nicht nur deutlich weniger Ausbildungszeit, sondern werden auch in viel größerer Zahl benötigt. Wenn man einen XY-Techniker brauchte, konnte man sich also einfach einen auf dem Markt suchen, manchmal musste man ihn gegen Aufpreis bei der Konkurrenz klauen und mit ganz viel Pech musste man 1-2 Jahre Ausbildung investieren, damit jemand spezifisch die eine erforderliche Aufgabe übernehmen konnte. Aber wenn einem ein AB-Ingenieur mit drei Jahre länger dauernder Schulausbildung, fünf jährigen Studium und sieben Jahren Berufserfahrung fehlte, dann hatte man ein 15-Jahre-Problem, denn möglicherweise gab es nur eine Handvoll weitere mit der Spezialiserung in ganz Europa. Also lieber auf Vorrat ausbilden.

Aber das war mal. Abgesehen davon, dass heute niemand mehr große Teams von Ingenieuren oder gar anderen Experten unterhält, in denen ein B-Kader unterhalb der Vollcracks sich besagte Praxis aneignen könnte, hat man sich bei den einfacheren Aufgaben auf "10 Jahre nach Vater Staat schreien und dann nach China gehen" verlagert. Die Initative zum Studium geht heute also eher vom Nachwuchs aus: Die Chancen, direkt einen gut bezahlten Ausbildungsberuf zu finden, sind nahe Null, die Chancen sich aus einem schlecht bezahlten später zu was gutem hochzuarbeiten, gering. Man muss schließlich osteuropäische Preise halten. Umgekehrt ist es, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, relativ gut möglich als Akademiker in die etwas besseren nicht-akademischen Berufe zu wechseln. => Wer studiert, hat einfach mehr Auswahl, denn ihm steht das meiste offen, was nicht Akademiker auch können und dazu seine Fachprofession. Und meist auch noch eine reine von Quereinstiegsmöglichkeiten. Was ich oder Bekannte von mir an Biologen außerhalb/nach dem Studium kennengelernt haben, arbeitete in 14 von 15 Fällen nicht als Biologe und meist nicht einmal Biologie-nahe.

Von diesem Missstand hat "die Gesellschaft" natürlich rein gar nichts. Er ergibt sich als Summe aus dem Einzelnutzen diverser Kleingruppen:
- Politiker haben "viele Studienplätze geschaffen" in Fächern, wo das kaum Geld kostet und die niemand braucht, während Medizinstudienplätze weiterhin Mangelware sind.
- Eltern müssen sich nicht zu früh eingestehen, dass ihr Wunderkind zu blöd für die Uni oder auch nur das Abitur ist, weil letzteres verschenkt wird und erstere immer noch einen Platz im Hörsaal frei haben für die nächsten 10-20 Semester.
- Schulabschließer, für die "Ernst des Lebens" meist bedeutet "manchmal geht das WLAN nicht", haben weitere 5-6 Jahre "BWL", "was mit Medien", etc., ehe sie sich bewusst werden müssen, was sie wirklich machen wollen/können.
- Leute, denen Status über alles ist, können statt dem offensichtlichen Trophy Wife eine Ökotrophologien heiraten.




Eckism schrieb:


> Gleichgestellt reicht nicht...der Sesselfurzer kann auch noch mit 70 in den Selles furzen...der 60 jährige Dachdecker/Maurer usw. ist aber schon grenzwertig...durch die harte Arbeot haben die ja dann eher mehr wehwechen.



Ich schätze mal, das meinte er mit seiner Betonung der gesamten Karriere: Wer von 20-60 im Schnitt 50 h die Woche gearbeitet hat (bzw. von 16-60 mit vier verteilten Jahren Arbeitslosigkeit), sollte am Ende genauso da stehen wie jemand, der von 25 bis 75 40-h-Wochen geschoben hat.




Lotto schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrglaube. Es gibt Berufe im Büro die fordern Gehirn und Augen übermäßig. Dazu gehört z.B. komplexere Software zu entwicklen. Ich bin seit gerade mal 15 Jahren im Beruf und hab schon ne Migräne mit Aura entwickelt. Trotz 2 mal Sport in der Woche sind die Knie und der Rücken schon lädiert. Knie wegen Bewegungsmangel, da hilft auch nicht das bischen Sport (bzw. muss man da sogar aufpassen, weil die Knie eben die plötzliche Beanspruchung nach dem ewigen Sitzen nicht gewohnt sind). Dazu kommen trockene Augen wegen der ständigen Bildschirmarbeit. Ist ja kein Video gucken, sondern man muss ja ständig Text lesen der so zusammengesetzt ist das unser Gehirn da nicht interpolieren kann (wie z.B. bei nem Buch wo der wir aus Erfahrung die Hälfte der Worte eigentlich nicht bräuchten).



Jeder Lokführer sitzt lange Zeit und kann die Augen nicht abwenden. Trotzdem machen selbige die Belastungen gut mit. Und auch diverse Textarbeiter bleiben überwiegend fit bis ins hohe Alter. Nur bei jungen Informatikern ist gehäuft zu beobachten, dass sie einen Dreck auf Ergonomie und Haltung geben und mit passendem Ausgleichssport auch erst anfangen, wenn es eigentlich schon zu spät ist. Statt gelenkschonend zu schwimmen werden da "als Sport" bis in die 30ern rein noch Gewichte gestemmt, man will ja imponieren...
Zugegebenermaßen kann man solche Fälle durchaus mit z.B. Maurern vergleichen, die mit Anfang 50 ebenfalls Rücken haben, weil sie immer der Meinung waren etwas mehr pro Fuhre tragen zu müssen und aus der Hüfte statt den Knien zu beugen. Und natürlich gibt es in allen Berufen Leute, die einfach Pech = Vorveranlagungen haben, weswegen man nie pauschale Festlegungen machen sollte. (Siehe z.B. Migräne bei hoher geistiger Belastung: Viele Menschen haben damit nie Probleme und gerade bei den am komplexesten denkenen Akademikern hat man eher das Problem, dass sie noch Jahre nach Dienstende als Emeritus Räume blockieren, weil sie bis >80 weitermachen wollen. Aber einige haben eben verschissen und schon in der Schule einen Schädel, der sich von Zeit zu Zeit selbst sprengen will.)

Aber im Großen und Ganzen gibt es abseits einer gewissen Veranlagung zu korrigierbaren Sehfehlern keine Büroarbeitsplatz-Immanenten Körperschäden, während beim 50-jähriger Pflasterer der Gang zum Abdecker kaum vermeidbar ist. Ich glaube unter den ganzen Berufskrankheiten ist die chonrische Sehnenscheidenentzündung die einzige, die auch/gerade bei reinen Büroarbeitsplätzen akzeptiert wird. Und da muss ich als jemand, der schon mal nicht-chronisch betroffen war sagen: Man merkt das LANGE vorher. Und kann es dann (vorerst  ) gut in den Griff bekommen, wenn man eben auf seinen Körper hört und nicht erstmal "die Zähne zusammenbeist".


----------



## Eckism (6. Dezember 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrglaube. Es gibt Berufe im Büro die fordern Gehirn und Augen übermäßig. Dazu gehört z.B. komplexere Software zu entwicklen. Ich bin seit gerade mal 15 Jahren im Beruf und hab schon ne Migräne mit Aura entwickelt. Trotz 2 mal Sport in der Woche sind die Knie und der Rücken schon lädiert. Knie wegen Bewegungsmangel, da hilft auch nicht das bischen Sport (bzw. muss man da sogar aufpassen, weil die Knie eben die plötzliche Beanspruchung nach dem ewigen Sitzen nicht gewohnt sind).


Miigräne hat mein Bruder auch...und ich in der Jugend...willste nicht Geschenkt haben. Meist kommt das aber eher von falscher Haltung, eingeklemmten Nerv oder falscher Brille(bei mir).
Bei Bewegungsmangel...öfter mal nen Kaffee holen, mach ich auch nicht anders wenn ich Fummelarbeit habe.



keinnick schrieb:


> Der eine kann ohne den anderen nicht. Das wird auch so bleiben. Und jedem, der von dem berühmten "Sesselfurzer" erzählt, möchte ich gerne mal ein Praktikum anbieten. Ich habe mal an der Drehmaschine in einer stinkenden Halle angefangen und bin heute so einer dieser  "Sesselfurzer". Ich kenne also beide Seiten und an manchen Tagen würde ich gerne wieder an die Drehbank zurück, denn als Sesselfurzer ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


Mit Sesslefurze meine ich eher diese Verwaltungssachen, wo nie jemand mehr als nen Stift geschoben hat, oder auf der Tastatur rumgehämmert hat...klar ist auch, das jeder Beruf mehr oder weniger seine Daseinsberechtigung hat.
Drehmaschinenarbeit ist allerdings ja auch eher auf einem Fleck rumstehen wo das Highlight des Tages Drehmeißel anschleifen ist, weil man da zum Schleifbock laufen darf...auch eher was für Bewegungsallergiker, hab ich nur im Notfall mal gemacht, wenn ich keinen anderen gefunden hab und schnell was gebraucht hab.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das meinte er mit seiner Betonung der gesamten Karriere: Wer von 20-60 im Schnitt 50 h die Woche gearbeitet hat (bzw. von 16-60 mit vier verteilten Jahren Arbeitslosigkeit), sollte am Ende genauso da stehen wie jemand, der von 25 bis 75 40-h-Wochen geschoben hat.


Selbst bei dem 74 jährigen Dachdecker, der nur 40 Stunden die Woche gearbeiten hat ist das nur gut für die Rentenkasse, wenn der mit  74 noch aufn Dach rumklettert...nen 74 jährigen Bombenentschärfer stell ich mir auch grad Lustig vor, wie er am Zünder rumzittert.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2022)

Wer erst mit 25 Richtung Dachdecker ins Berufsleben einsteigt, ist wohl gescheiterter Akademiker?


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube unter den ganzen Berufskrankheiten ist die chonrische Sehnenscheidenentzündung die einzige, die auch/gerade bei reinen Büroarbeitsplätzen akzeptiert wird.


Diese hier gibt es auch noch: Repetitive-Strain-Injury-Syndrom


> Als *Repetitive-Strain-Injury-Syndrom* (kurz *RSI-Syndrom*, englisch repetitive strain injury ‚Verletzung durch wiederholte Beanspruchung/Belastung‘; umgangssprachlich _Sekretärinnenkrankheit_, _Mausarm_) wird in der Medizin ein Krankheitsbild bezeichnet, bei dem unspezifische Beschwerden wie Nacken-, Schulter-, Arm- und/oder Handbeschwerden nach sich häufig wiederholenden (repetitiven) Tätigkeiten auftreten.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh.... der ist verdammt schlau,


Deswegen sprach ich auch von Karikatur 
Aber das was er twittert, einfach dumm.


compisucher schrieb:


> Und er macht und bewegt was.


Ja was denn? 
Bayern ist noch genau so ********************* wie vor 4 Jahren als ich hergekommen bin.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ach, ich formuliere mal es so, wer grün nicht wählt, der wählt den Untergang...


Dein Artikel schreibt schon in den ersten Zeilen "Ob die Aussagen nun stimmen oder nicht".
Unbefriedigend.
Außerdem was hier als Grüne Verbotspolitik gilt führen in anderen Ländern selbst Konservative Politiker durch.
Tempolimit, Citymaut für Autos, Verbot von Inlandsflügen auf bestimmten Strecken. Gibt es alles in Europa, auch mit Konservativen, aber in Deutschland ist das ganze Grüne Verbotspolitik. Lächerlich.


----------



## Lotto (7. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer erst mit 25 Richtung Dachdecker ins Berufsleben einsteigt, ist wohl gescheiterter Akademiker?


Die Zeiten wo die Leute ihre Ausbildung mit 16 beginnen sind doch größtenteils vorbei. Die Leute machen erstmal Abitur, da sind sie dann schon 19. Und dann gibt es eben Leute die merken nach 6 Jahren, dass sie den falschen Weg eingeschlagen haben. find ich jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm. Ganz im Gegenteil: mit Mitte 20 hast du noch alle Möglichkeiten. Mit Ende 30/Anfang 40 nen Richtungswechsel einzuschlagen ist da schon schwieriger, zumindest sine die Möglichkeiten da schon eingeschränkt.
Aber in Zeiten von Rente ab 67 (und ab 70 in Gespräch) kann man doch eigentlich kaum erwarten, dass die Leute ihr Leben lang denselben Job machen.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Dezember 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mit Ende 30/Anfang 40 nen Richtungswechsel einzuschlagen ist da schon schwieriger



Solange man auf die Leute hört die einem erzählen das würde nicht gehen klappt das auch nicht. Wenn man das will geht das sehr wohl. Wenn man sich in Deutschland so umhört, stirbt man wohl nachdem man die 30 überschrittten hat und nen anderen Beruf machen will. 

Ist eher eine deutsche Einbildung wie so vieles, da gehts dann wieder eher darum das alle schön in Reih und Glied laufen.


----------



## Lotto (7. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Solange man auf die Leute hört die einem erzählen das würde nicht gehen klappt das auch nicht. Wenn man das will geht das sehr wohl. Wenn man sich in Deutschland so umhört, stirbt man wohl nachdem man die 30 überschrittten hat und nen anderen Beruf machen will.
> 
> Ist eher eine deutsche Einbildung wie so vieles, da gehts dann wieder eher darum das alle schön in Reih und Glied laufen.


Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es nicht geht. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass die Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt sind, z.B. Beamtenlaufbahn kann man ab einem gewissen Alter nicht mehr einschlagen. Und es wird auch viele Unternehmen geben die eher auf jüngere Mitarbeiter setzen, was die Auswahl eben dann einschränkt.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Dezember 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es nicht geht. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass die Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt sind, z.B. Beamtenlaufbahn kann man ab einem gewissen Alter nicht mehr einschlagen. Und es wird auch viele Unternehmen geben die eher auf jüngere Mitarbeiter setzen, was die Auswahl eben dann einschränkt.



Ne ich meine nur das  es Leute gibt, die der Auffassung sind man müsste 1 Beruf lernen und man kann dann nur noch diesen machen. Und danach garnichts mehr, weil du brauchst ja in Deutschland immer jemanden imaginären der dir was erlaubt. Wie so eine ungeschriebene Regel.

Gehören zu gleichen Schlag Leute die 9-5 arbeiten und drauf achten ob der Nachbar auch zur gleichen Zeit nach Hause kommt. Kann ja nicht sein das der weniger arbeitet usw. Glauben auch die halten Deutschland mit ihrem 9-5 Job zusammen und wenn die nicht zur Arbeit gehen gerät alles aus dem Ruder.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es nicht geht. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass die Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt sind, z.B. Beamtenlaufbahn kann man ab einem gewissen Alter nicht mehr einschlagen. Und es wird auch viele Unternehmen geben die eher auf jüngere Mitarbeiter setzen, was die Auswahl eben dann einschränkt.



Aber wenn jemand Beamter ist, hat man seinen Job sicherer. Zumindest solange man nicht bei der AfD landet und plötzlich vom Hochverrat träumt.









						Jens Maier darf nicht wieder Richter sein
					

Der ehemalige AfD-Bundestagsabgeordnete Jens Maier darf nicht als Richter in die sächsische Justiz zurückkehren. Dies hat das Richterdienstgericht entschieden.




					www.lto.de
				












						Razzia in Reichsbürgerszene: LG-Richterin festgenommen
					

Die ehemalige AfD-Abgeordnete und Richterin Malsack-Winkemann wurde festgenommen. Hintergrund ist eine Groß-Razzia in der Reichsbürgerszene.




					www.lto.de
				












						Wie sich die Justiz gegen Verfassungsfeinde rüsten kann
					

Eine Richterin unter Terrorismusverdacht – für das Ansehen der Justiz eine Katastrophe. Sie muss sich vor Verfassungsfeinden besser schützen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Poulton (8. Dezember 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und es wird auch viele Unternehmen geben die eher auf jüngere Mitarbeiter setzen, was die Auswahl eben dann einschränkt


Solche Gestalten kennt man. Da sollten die Bewerber maximal 25 bis 30 Jahre alt sein, über 9000 Jahre Berufserfahrung mitbringen, bundesweit mobil einsetzbar, auch bei Krankheit arbeiten und Urlaub nur auf dem Papier nehmen, keine familären Bindungen und das ganze natürlich höchstens zum Mindestlohn.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Dezember 2022)

Guten Abend, wieder hat ein Ost CDUler das Level der AfD erreicht:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1601210483218223104

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guten Abend, wieder hat ein Ost CDUler das Level der AfD erreicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passend dazu ist die Farbe der CDU schwarz.
"Willkommen in Dunkeldeutschland."
Wo ihnen Deutschlands größte Schwarzgeld-, Korruptions-, Partei der plagatierten Promotionen und "egozentristischen Gutverdiener bodenständigen Mittelständler", außer Märchen und Hetze, nichts (mehr) zu bieten hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Dezember 2022)

Die Afd wird aber weiter wachsen, weil es die einzige Partei ist die sich um offene Grenzen schert und Problem wie Messerattacken und Gruppenvergewaltigungen anspricht und sich darüber nicht ausschweigt.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Dezember 2022)

Ach sei doch einfach still mit deinem geistlosen Gelaber.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Afd wird aber weiter wachsen, *weil es die einzige Partei ist die sich um offene Grenzen schert und Problem wie Messerattacken und Gruppenvergewaltigungen anspricht *und sich darüber nicht ausschweigt.



Zumindest der hervorgehobene Teil deines Posts stimmt, weil wenn nicht würden der AfD, als Themen, nur noch die eigenen immer wieder "merkwürdigen" Parteispenden, die Bütelnähe zu Putin und damit einhergehenden Relativierungen von Russlands Agressionen und Völkerrechtsbrüche, Reichsbürgergesinnung, Umsturzpläne und Höckes unter der Dusche ausgelebte Führerfantasien, bleiben und damit würde damit wohl alleine schon die 5% Marke, auf Bundesebene, ein fast unüberwindliches Hindernis (wie die NPD zeigt) werden.

So bleiben der AfD, neben den 5% richtig Rechtsradikalen "besonders besorgten Deutschen", durch fischen in jedem noch so kognitiv-minderleistenden politisch rechts orientierten Randgruppenbecken, darüber hinaus wenigstens die noch 5,5% - 12% mehr, halb bis völlig verblödetes "deutsches nur (maximal) konservativ-rechtsaußen Stimmvieh", das vorhandenes Eigenverschulden, für verstärkte Migrationsbewegung und scheiternde Integration, genauso wenig versteht warhaben will, wie den dafür nicht zuletzt beitragenden, real vorhandenen, vom Mensch angefeuerten Klimawandel.

Genauso wie sie ebenso schon, bei  einem nachhaken, zur Benennung, der von ihren "gefeierten AfD-Götzen" (rein plaktaiv) mehr geforderten Werke / Gedichte, deutscher literarischer Größen, im Deutschunterricht, wie Kant, Goethe und Brecht, vermutlich ebenso hart versagen würden, wie ihre "(das darf ja sonst nicht gesagt werden) politischen Empörer", in der AfD.

Aber am Ende ist letzteres, ihr eigenes Bildungsversagen, in ihrem "genialen Oberstübchen", auch nur wieder der "unumstößliche Beweis dafür", wie sehr diese ganzen "bösen Kanacken", das deutsche Schulsystem und das Land der deutschen "Dichter und Denker", schon "zerstört" haben...  

Nur als "fun fact" am Rande, geht das "Land der Dichter und Denker" schon seit 1933 unter, als ein damals ebenso schlauer Östereicher "großer Deutscher", durch Verfolgung und Vernichtung, in industriellen Ausmaß, einen ziemlich umfassenden braindrain unter deutschen Akademikern, Wissenschaftlern und Literaten auslöste, weil sie ihm, in seinen idiologischen Hirnfürzen, genauso wenig passten und durch seine Gräultaten und einen losgetretenen Weltkrieg, dafür sorgte, das Deutschland auf Jahrzehnte geteilt und zum internationalen "Parier" wurde und die meisten, der Geflohenen, nicht mehr zurück wollten, oder es gekonnt hätten (tot).

Einer der größten Profiteure, dieser Entwicklungen, ist heute eine, in gewissen Kreisen, "böse westliche Supermacht" gewesen, die andere eine Ex-"Supermacht", die gerade, seit Februar 2022, schnellen Schrittes in die Fußstapfen der Menschen tritt, die ihre Großeltern einst mit besiegten und deren Taten sie selbstverliebt, jedes Jahr, in ihren Militärparaden, national aufs äußerste beweihräuchern.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

Zum Glück hat es Deutschland gerade noch so verhindern können gestürzt zu werden, das war schon echt Knapp. Die Integration ist gescheitert, bei Leuten die aus dem Ausland kommen und mit 35 Jahren, ihr Studium neu anfagen und hier arbeiten ? 

Ich glaube nicht, die Integration scheitert bei den Leuten die sich hier nicht einfügen wollen und nach den Maßstäben des Islams in ihrem Land leben wollen. Die müssen sofort wieder zurück und sollen hier nicht weiter geduldet werden. Das Märchen vom rechten Terror der unser Land bedroht kannst wem anderen erzählen.


----------



## Poulton (10. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Afd wird aber weiter wachsen, weil es die einzige Partei ist die sich um offene Grenzen schert und Problem wie Messerattacken und Gruppenvergewaltigungen anspricht und sich darüber nicht ausschweigt.


Rein interessehalber: Müssten die gerade publik gewordenen Foltergefängnisse an der EU-Außengrenze nicht ganz nach deinem Geschmack sein?








						Bericht: Geheimgefängnisse an EU-Außengrenze entdeckt
					

Ein Recherchenetzwerk macht an der EU-Außengrenze grausame Entdeckungen. Demnach gebe es geheime Gefängnisse, in denen Geflüchtete tagelang ohne Wasser und Essen eingesperrt würden. Die bulgarischen und ungarischen Behörden weisen die Vorwürfe von sich.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Müssten die gerade publik gewordenen Foltergefängnisse an der EU-Außengrenze nicht ganz nach deinem Geschmack sein?



Achso weil ich sage Gruppenvergewaltigungen und ständige Messerattacken sind zu verurteilen finde ich Gefängnisse an Außengrenzen gut, die geheim gehalten werden  ? Das hat überhaupt keine Logik.


----------



## Lotto (10. Dezember 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Müssten die gerade publik gewordenen Foltergefängnisse an der EU-Außengrenze nicht ganz nach deinem Geschmack sein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man es drauf anlegt findet man immer ein Haar in der Suppe.

Manche Länder behandeln Flüchtlinge halt wie...Flüchtlinge, d.h. die sollen froh sein das sich überhaupt gekümmert werden. Diese All-incluse-Behandlung aus Deutschland kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten (wir eigentlich auch nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...).


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Manche Länder behandeln Flüchtlinge halt wie...Flüchtlinge, d.h. die sollen froh sein das sich überhaupt gekümmert werden.



Richtig hier läuft einiges schief, zb. möchte Nancy Faser den Afghahnen der an einer Gruppenvergewaltigung 2019 teilgenommen hat ,nicht abschieben. Der muss sofort weg, der ist sogar auf freien Fuss und die Polizei befürchtet sogar weitere Straftaten.

Afghanistan ist für Muslime ungefährlich, weil dort die Taliban herschen. Und selbst wenn nicht der hat jegeliches Recht hier zu bleiben, verspielt.


----------



## Eckism (10. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Richtig hier läuft einiges schief, zb. möchte Nancy Faser den Afghahnen der an einer Gruppenvergewaltigung 2019 teilgenommen hat ,nicht abschieben. Der muss sofort weg, der ist sogar auf freien Fuss und die Polizei befürchtet sogar weitere Straftaten.
> 
> Afghanistan ist für Muslime ungefährlich, weil dort die Taliban herschen. Und selbst wenn nicht der hat jegeliches Recht hier zu bleiben, verspielt.


Aber vielleicht hat der ne schwere Kindheit gehabt...da geht das nach der Meinung anderer schon klar...zudem das ja nixht nur ein Ausländerspezifisches Problem ist, was man auch mal festhalten muss.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht hat der ne schwere Kindheit gehabt...da geht das nach der Meinung anderer schon klar...zudem das ja nixht nur ein Ausländerspezifisches Problem ist, was man auch mal festhalten muss.



Nicht nur ,aber überepräsentetiert weil die aus einem anderen Kulturkreis stammen, in dem der Mann das sagen hat. Das zu relativieren, hat in den letzten Jahren garnichts gebracht. Solche Leute haben hier nichts verloren.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2022)

Man kann die Flüchtlings - und Integrationspolitik kritisieren auch ohne aus dem rechten Lager zu kommen.
Genauso wie man Juden bzw Israelis kritisieren kann ohne gleich ein Nazi zu sein.
Das Problem ist auch bei kriminellen Flüchtlingen, dass sie gerne mal ihre Pässe wegschmeissen und dann ihren Heimatländern nicht zugeordnet werden können. Dann können sie auch nicht dort hin abgeschoben werden.
Oder wenn dort noch Krieg ist. Dann ist das auch nicht möglich.
Manche sind von denen traumatisiert und psychisch krank. Dann ist eine Abschiebung in ein reguläres Gefängnis wohl auch nicht weiter möglich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nicht nur ,aber überepräsentetiert weil die aus einem anderen Kulturkreis stammen, in dem der Mann das sagen hat. Das zu relativieren, hat in den letzten Jahren garnichts gebracht. Solche Leute haben hier nichts verloren.


Ist das deine Annahme: Männer aus dem islamischen Kulturkreis neigen zu Massenvergewaltigungen und Messerstechereien?


----------



## chill_eule (11. Dezember 2022)

Dieses Fass machen wir hier jetzt bitte nicht weiter auf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann die Flüchtlings - und Integrationspolitik kritisieren auch ohne aus dem rechten Lager zu kommen.



Man kann aber nicht behaupten, dass die AFD sich um Lösungen für die vorhandenen Probleme bemühen würde. Zumindest nicht ohne wahlweise
- die eigene (und die AFD-)Dummheit zu zellebrieren (Leute, die zu blöd sind, die Lage und/oder AFD-Slogans zu kapieren)
- zu lügen (Leute, die wieder besseren Wissens AFD-Märchen verbreiten)
- eben doch rechtsextrem-menschenrechtfeindliche Positionen zu beziehen. (Leute, die voll dafür sind, Flüchtlinge wahlweise an der Grenze abzuknallen oder mit/ohne Fallschirm über Kriegsgebieten abzuwerfen. Und die auch dafür sind, wahlweise das Ende der deutschen Wirtschaft oder aber das Ende der Demokratie in anderen EU-Staaten einzuläuten.)



> Genauso wie man Juden bzw Israelis kritisieren kann ohne gleich ein Nazi zu sein.



Die Gemsamtheit aller "Juden" zu kritisieren, ohne von Nazis geteilte Vorurteile zu zellebrieren, ist schon reichlich schwer. An der Politik Israels gibt es jede Menge zu bemängeln (Imperalistisch/theistisch/antidemokratisch, je nach Interpretation). Aber die Liste der gemeinsamen Verfehlungen eines koscheren Kochs in New York und eines verfolgten Untergrund-Rabbi im Iran ist verdammt kurz und die einzigen beiden Punkte, die man tatsächlich allen Juden vorwerfen kann, tauchen in 99 aller Aussagen über "die Juden" gar nicht auf. Stattdessen kommt rechtextremes Gesülz.
(Das man natürlich auch ohne Befürwortung eines nationalistischen Sozialismus rauswürgen kann. Gerade z.B. im isalmistischen, neuerdings aber auch im nationalistisch-osteuropäischen Niveau sind ja einige Nazisprüche auch bei knallharten Theisten bzw. Kapitalisten populär, die man nicht Nazis verwechseln sollte. Auch wenn es ähnlich große Arschlöcher sind.)



> ihren Heimatländern nicht zugeordnet werden können. Dann können sie auch nicht dort hin abgeschoben werden.
> Oder wenn dort noch Krieg ist. Dann ist das auch nicht möglich.
> Manche sind von denen traumatisiert und psychisch krank. Dann ist eine Abschiebung in ein reguläres Gefängnis wohl auch nicht weiter möglich.



Der AFD und AFD-Fans sind solche Feinheiten egal. Die fordern, dass bereits das Überschreiten der Grenze verhindert wird und dass Leute, die doch irgendwie rüberkommen, "remigriert" werden. Jeweils ohne Einschränkung der Methoden bzw. in vollem Bewusstsein dessen, dass als weitere Verschärfung eigentlich nur noch tödliche Gewaltanwendung bleibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das *Märchen vom rechten Terror der unser Land bedroht* kannst wem anderen erzählen.


So?
Was sind denn dann die Personen hinter dem NSU und jüngsten Umsturzplänen aus der Reichsbürgerszene gewesen?

Die Mitglieder eines "linksorientierten" Vereins zur Herstellung von Häckeldeckchen?


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Dezember 2022)

Das konnte ja in letzter Sekunde verhindert werden sonst wäre Deutschland ja jetzt dem Untergang geweiht. Da haben wir nochmal Glück gehabt.

Mich interessiert es nicht ob du Linken ins Schutz nehmen willst, weil ich kein Rechter bin.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Da haben wir nochmal Glück gehabt.


Ich glaube nicht, dass Menschen wie du eine Begegnung mit der Familie von Lübcke ohne blaues Auge überstehen würden. 

Ja scheiß mal auf die bisherigen Morde.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Menschen wie du eine Begegnung mit der Familie von Lübcke ohne blaues Auge überstehen würden.



Also ich hab mir schon öfters ein blaues Auge eingefangen, das hab ich aber nicht dadurch erhalten, dass ich andere Leute nerve damit was die zu tun, zu lassen oder zu sagen haben.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2022)

Forderungen nach härterer Gangart gegen "Reichsbürger"
					

Nach der Razzia gegen ein mutmaßliches Terror-Netzwerk mehren sich Forderungen nach einem härteren Vorgehen gegen "Reichsbürger". Im Bundestag berieten mehrere Ausschüsse - dabei wurden auch neue Details zu der ausgehobenen Gruppe bekannt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Ist auch die Frage, was da so an Konsequenzen kommt. 
Es wäre wohl auch ein Verbot der Reichsbürger als krimineller Vereinigung angebracht, so das gegen entsprechende Leute besser vorgegangen werden kann.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

Die Reichsbürger sind voll durchgeknallt und gefährlich. Vor allem da sie nicht nur einer Schicht zuzuordnen sind. Die findet man in allen Gesellschaftsschichten. Sogar unter Polizei und Sondereinheiten. Zumindest davon ehemalige Mitglieder. Auch die Waffengesetze gehören auf jeden Fall verschärft und Strafen für illegalen Waffenbesitz müßten noch höher ausfallen.

*Edit:*

Wie krank solche Menschen sind kann man auch hier dran sehen

Halle-Attentäter Balliet nimmt Geiseln im Gefängnis in Burg

Ok, ob das jetzt ein Reichsbürger ist weiß ich nicht. Aber er ist auf jeden Fall aus dem rechtsextremen Lager.


----------



## compisucher (13. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Reichsbürger sind voll durchgeknallt


Yo


RyzA schrieb:


> und gefährlich.


Schwierig zu beurteilen


RyzA schrieb:


> Sogar unter Polizei und Sondereinheiten.


DAS finde ich nun etwas konsequentlos der Protagonisten.
Entweder man will nix mit diesem Staat am Hut haben und baut sich eine Alternativwelt auf oder man ist treuer Staatsdiener. immerhin gibt es da so was wie den Amtseid.
Aber als Staatsdiener die E. Schaukeln und die Kohle fürs nixtun einstreichen und dann noch gegen diesen Staat zu agieren ist für mich etwas  -äh- merkwürdig?   


RyzA schrieb:


> Auch die Waffengesetze gehören auf jeden Fall verschärft


Was genau willst du denn noch verschärfen, wenn man für Reizgas schon einen kleinen Waffenschein benötigt und der geneigte Butterflymesserbesitzer als Schwerverbrecher in den Häfen muss?

Ich selbst brauche bestimmt keine amerikanischen Verhältnisse und habe/brauche auch keine Waffe.
Für was denn auch...?
Aber das ist wieder mal Plakativismuspolitik pur.
Das Geld wäre besser in Aufklärungsarbeit investiert.
Diese krude Weltansicht, dass das alte Kaiserreich von 1871 noch existieren würde, bedarf erheblicher politischer Bildung. Und das nicht nur bei Kindergartenkindern...


RyzA schrieb:


> und Strafen für illegalen Waffenbesitz müßten noch höher ausfallen.


Yo, mei, kann man machen.
Wird aber jene, die so was unbedingt haben wollen, kaum davon abhalten, sich was zu organisieren.
Und gefühlt wird es eher einfacher als schwerer...
Zu Zeiten des Balkankriegs war ich eigenermaßen fassungslos, als uns mitten in Karlsruhe Innenstadt unverhohlen Kriegswaffen feilgeboten wurden.
Natürlement dankend abgelehnt aber die nächst erreichbare Polizeistreife hat sich einen feuchten Dreck darum gekümmert.
Zum Glück wohne ich nicht mehr Urban und muss diesen Lichtwaffenhändlergestalten nicht mehr begegnen.
Aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass nun im Zuge des Ukrainekrieges im großstädtischen Milieu so ein mistiges Zeugs an jeder Straßenecke zu bekommen ist.
Wills eigentlich gar nicht wissen...


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie krank solche Menschen sind kann man auch hier dran sehen


Das ist nicht krank, sondern ein schräges, selbst zusammengezimmertes Weltbild.
Die "Reichsbürger" sehe ich nicht zwingend als durchgehend rechtsextrem an, sondern eher als ultrakonservativ (Kaisertum), mitunter auch nationalistisch und z. T. esoterisch beeinflusst.
Wirklich fremdenfeindlich sehe ich die Wenigsten, die in unserer Umgebung herumlungern.
Gefühlt spiegelt sich selbst bei denen der bundesrepublikanische Durchschnitt von ca. 33% Migrationshintergrund wieder.


RyzA schrieb:


> Halle-Attentäter Balliet nimmt Geiseln im Gefängnis in Burg
> 
> Ok, ob das jetzt ein Reichsbürger ist weiß ich nicht. Aber er ist auf jeden Fall aus dem rechtsextremen Lager.


Yo, mei, der Knarrenselbstbaumörder...
DER ist mit 100% Sicherheit fremdenfeindlich, antisemitisch und Neonazi.
Aber m. M. nach gehört der nicht ins Lager der Reichsbürger.
Intelektuell kapiert der vermutlich nicht mal, was genau die denn nun wollen...


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

Reichsbürger sind gefährlich wir waren aber nicht in den letzten Tagen so bedroht das Deutschland gestürzt wäre


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2022)

Hat auch nie jemand behauptet. Aber nur weil man mit dem Plan zu putschen noch nicht sehr weit war ist der Plan selbst und alles was man schon als Vorbereitung gemacht hatte deswegen nicht legal.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

Der Verfassungschutz beobachtet Gefährder rund um die Uhr Rechtextremisten, Linksextremisten , Islamisten usw. , es gibt einige Leute die das nicht wissen. Weil nicht alles mit der Öffentlichkeit kommuniziert wird, auch nicht jedes Attentat usw.


----------



## compisucher (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Reichsbürger sind gefährlich wir waren aber nicht in den letzten Tagen so bedroht das Deutschland gestürzt wäre


Mit Sicherheit sind die kruden Ideen gefährlich/obskur und ich hake diese Großaktion unter "wehret den Anfängen" ab.
Inwiefern nun die einzelnen Protagonisten per se gefährlich sind, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Ich sehe die eher als "Brains" an, die es noch lange nicht geschafft hatten, diesbezüglich agierende Schlägertrupps, Attentäter, Zellen usw. aufzustellen.
Im Prinzip Manifestersteller, die sich in die illustre Reihe von Agitatoren und Schriftenersteller wie Mao, Lenin oder auch Hitler einreihen.
Verführer der Völker, wenn man so will...

Wirklich als akut gefährlich sehe ich gewisse LKW-Fahrer a la Breitscheidplatz oder Neubürger die bevorzugt Kinder und Frauen mit illegalen Messern aufschlitzen oder auch das nie wirklich aufgeklärtes Netzwerk a la NSU an.
Ich würde mir in diesen Kreisen auch gerne mal eine 2500 Mann starke Razzia wünschen...


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wirklich als akut gefährlich sehe ich gewisse LKW-Fahrer a la Breitscheidplatz oder Neubürger die bevorzugt Kinder und Frauen mit illegalen Messern aufschlitzen oder auch das nie wirklich aufgeklärtes Netzwerk a la NSU an.
> Ich würde mir in diesen Kreisen auch gerne mal eine 2500 Mann starke Razzia wünschen...



Die Islamistischen Gefährder sind in Deutschland  die größte Gruppe, die werden auch überwacht, wie alle anderen. Wenn jeder ins Land kommen darf wirst du das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen, deswegen sollten Grenzen erstmal dicht gemacht werden. Es gibt das Intresse Deutschland zu Islamisieren, deswegen wirst du auch immer Leute hier haben die Anschläge verüben, radikale Moscheen bauen usw.

Das mit der NSU läuft viel zu lange, das da einiges nicht stimmt sollte jeder wissen. Das ist aber die selbe Kategorie wie das Olaf Scholz sich an gewisse Momente nicht errinern kann. Da hakt man zu wenig nach.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Islamistischen Gefährder sind in Deutschland  die größte Gruppe, die werden auch überwacht, wie alle anderen.


Nein! Das stimmt wieder nicht. Guckst du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Statistik an Straftaten des Verfassungsschutzberichts NRW 2021. NRW ist das bevölkerungsdichteste Bundesland in BRD mit den prozentual meisten Muslimen aller Bundesländer. Daher ist diese Statistik bezogen auf islamistisch-motivierte Straftaten sehr ausssagekräftig.

Man sieht, dass die meisten Straftaten vom Linken und Rechten Lager ausgehen und auf die gesamte BRD betrachtet, sind es mit Abstand am meisten rechtsmotivierte Straftaten.

@Veriquitas
Das größte Problem bei deinem anti islam-Narrativ ist, dass genau dem Narrativ sich auch die extremen Rechten bedienen, um ihre Taten rechtzufertigen., Wenn du also nicht in das rechte Lager gesteckt werden möchtest, solltest du wirklich damit aufhören rechte (und zudem unwahre) Narrative über Muslime zu verbreiten.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich rede von Personen nicht von den Straftaten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich rede von Personen nicht von den Straftaten.


Hast du dazu Zahlen, wie viele Islamisten und wie viele Rechtsextreme bundesweit unter Beobachtung stehen?

Edit: Weiterer Gedanke dazu: Du findest es also weitaus problematischer, dass es eine Dunkelziffer an potenziellen Islamisten gibt, als nackte Fakten dazu, dass die meistenb Straftaten mit Abstand von Nazis begangen wird?
Was ist das für eine verquere Weltsicht?


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

Bundeskriminalamt: Zahl der rechtsextremistischen Gefährder erneut gestiegen - WELT
					

Laut dem BKA ist die Zahl der rechtsextremistischen Gefährder in Deutschland erneut gestiegen. Waren es zuletzt 65, gab eine Sprecherin nun an, es seien „rund 70“. Voraussichtlich wird die Zahl noch weiter steigen.




					www.welt.de
				












						BKA: Zahl rechtsextremistischer Gefährder gestiegen - IslamiQ
					

Die Zahl der rechtsextremistischen Gefährder ist gestiegen. Das ergibt sich aus den aktuellen Zahlen des Bundeskriminalamtes.




					www.islamiq.de
				












						Zahl islamistischer Gefährder in Deutschland
					

Berlin: (hib/STO) Mitte dieses Jahres sind im Phänomenbereich der „Politisch motivierten Kriminalität - religiöse Ideologie“ laut Bundesregierung 564 Personen als Gefährder und 529...




					www.bundestag.de
				




Zahlen vom Bundestag finde ich momentan nicht, zu den anderen Gruppen.

Edit: es stimmt nicht das es hier kein Problem mit Islamisten gibt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Islamistischen Gefährder sind in Deutschland  die größte Gruppe, die werden auch überwacht, wie alle anderen.


Über 33.000 Nazis und ca. 550 Islamisten. Also stimmt obrige Aussage nicht mal annährend. 
Die größte Gruppe und somit größte Problem sind Nazis. Passt das soweit dann auch in dein Weltbild?^^


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt das Intresse Deutschland zu Islamisieren, deswegen wirst du auch immer Leute hier haben die Anschläge verüben, radikale Moscheen bauen usw.


Wie wäre es, wenn du deine Behauptungen auch mal mit Quellen untermauerst und nicht nur AFD-like, Dunkeldeutschland, Stammtischgeschwurbel verbreitest?


----------



## Rolk (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Über 33.000 Nazis und ca. 550 Islamisten. Also stimmt obrige Aussage nicht mal annährend.
> Die größte Gruppe und somit größte Problem sind Nazis. Passt das soweit dann auch in dein Weltbild?^^


Du zählst also nur die Typen als Islamist die quasi schon den Finger am Abzug haben? Könnte man denken so wie du die Zahlen zusammen würfelst...


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Über 33.000 Nazis und ca. 550 Islamisten. Also stimmt obrige Aussage nicht mal annährend.
> Die größte Gruppe und somit größte Problem sind Nazis. Passt das soweit dann auch in dein Weltbild?^^





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Islamistischen Gefährder sind in Deutschland die größte Gruppe



73 zu 564.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bei deinem anti islam-Narrativ ist, dass genau dem Narrativ sich auch die extremen Rechten bedienen, um ihre Taten rechtzufertigen., Wenn du also nicht in das rechte Lager gesteckt werden möchtest, solltest du wirklich damit aufhören rechte (und zudem unwahre) Narrative über Muslime zu verbreiten.



Wenn ich Islamisten Verurteile für ihre Taten, wie zb. Steinigung usw. oder Anschläge ist vollkommen in Ordnung da spricht garnichts gegen. Ja wenn Rechtsextreme Brot essen, hör ich nicht auf Brot zu essen. Wenn es ne Demo gibt bei Corona Maßnahme wo Rechte mitlaufen, sind dort nicht alle Rechts. Soll ich dir jetzt unterstellen du verteidigst Anschläge ?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du deine Behauptungen auch mal mit Quellen untermauerst und nicht nur AFD-like, Dunkeldeutschland, Stammtischgeschwurbel verbreitest?





			https://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/ruhrgebiet/islamischer-kulturverein-nuralislam-verboten-razzia-100.html
		


Welches Geschwurbel denn, ist schon reichlich albern das zu fordern.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2022)

Ja und? 
A*schlöcher gibts halt überall und die kommen auch immer irgendwie über eine Grenze 

"Islamisierung Deutschlands" ist halt so ein Schlagwort... 
Kannst du das auch belegen?

Rechte und auch andere Extemisten wollen (auch) den deutschen Staat abschaffen.
Zum Glück sind das Alles Minderheiten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du zählst also nur die Typen als Islamist die quasi schon den Finger am Abzug haben? Könnte man denken so wie du die Zahlen zusammen würfelst...


Worum geht es denn hier? Ich dachte wir reden über Gewaltbereitschaft...

Was Menschen glauben oder denken ist immerhin in diesem Land * noch* unter Glaubens- und Meinungsfreiheit geschützt.

Andernfalls wird impliziert, dass alle Muslime potentielle Islamisten sind. Stell dir vor, auf der anderen Seite wird dann auch noch impliziert, dass alle Deutsche potentielle Nazis seien. 
Wie soll'n da ein konstruktives gesellschaftliches Miteinander zu Stande kommen?


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn ich Islamisten Verurteile für ihre Taten, wie zb. Steinigung usw. oder Anschläge ist vollkommen in Ordnung da spricht garnichts gegen.


Das verurteilen auch viele Muslime. Aber du pauschalisierst, indem du erstmal davon ausgehst, dass Flüchtlinge alle Islamisten sind und deshalb Deutschland ja nur die Grenzen schließen soll.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> a und?
> A*schlöcher gibts halt überall und die kommen auch immer irgendwie über eine Grenze



Ja das heißt aber nicht das ich politischen Islam nicht kritisieren darf. Ich kann auch nicht sagen lass Linksextreme in Ruhe, überall gibt es Arschlöcher oder egal wer.



chill_eule schrieb:


> "Islamisierung Deutschlands" ist halt so ein Schlagwort...
> Kannst du das auch belegen?
> 
> Rechte und auch andere Extemisten wollen (auch) den deutschen Staat abschaffen.



Ja natürlich wollen Islamisten, Deutschland islamisieren, das ist meiner Meinung nach auch der Hauptgrund für die Anschläge.









						Radikaler Islam: Muslimbrüder zerstören Deutschland von innen - WELT
					

Die Muslimbruderschaft ist die Mutterorganisation des politischen Islams. Die radikal-islamische Vereinigung versucht, die Regierungen ihrer jeweiligen Heimatstaaten abzulösen und einen islamistischen Gottesstaat auf der Grundlage der Scharia zu errichten. Auch in Deutschland sind die...




					www.welt.de
				




Gibt Organisationen die das anstreben.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was Menschen glauben oder denken ist immerhin in diesem Land * noch* unter Glaubens- und Meinungsfreiheit geschützt.



Ja die Freiheit hört aber da auf wo, andere leute eingeschränkt werden, es gibt Muslime die wollen nicht demokratisch leben und behaupten ihr Glaube steht über dem Gesetz und man darf keine Kritik üben. Das ist nicht von der Freiheit des Glaubens gedeckt.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das verurteilen auch viele Muslime. Aber du pauschalisierst, indem du erstmal davon ausgehst, dass Flüchtlinge alle Islamisten sind und deshalb Deutschland ja nur die Grenzen schließen soll.



Viele Muslime verurteilen Steinigung etc. nicht und akzeptieren auch keine Schwulen. Das wir ein Problem mit Einwanderung haben ist für mich klar. Und das Problem wird nicht gelöst indem man einfach die Grenzen offen lässt. Das ist genauso extrem wie die Grenze für immer zu schließen, was ich garnicht will.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Gibt Organisationen die das anstreben.


Bestreitet doch auch Keiner 

Aber "Einwanderung stoppen" hilft da auch nicht, wie du ja selbst sagst:


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist genauso extrem wie die Grenze für immer zu schließe, was ich garnicht will.



Also muss es irgendwo einen Kompromiss geben, welchen wir ja haben mit unserem Zuwanderungsgesetz.
Idealerweise sollte Dieses (und dessen "verwandte" Gesetze) konsequenter angewandt werden, aber dass Leute mit (teilweise extremen) anderen Ansichten ins Land kommen, kann man nicht verhindern.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

Ja und Leute die Straftaten begangen haben abschieben und nicht sagen für die, ist es in deren Land nicht sicher. Jemand der jemand anderen vergewaltigt hat das Recht verwirkt hier zu bleiben. Für mich geht es nicht fit das so jemand hier verweilt und vermutlich weiter Straftaten begeht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja und Leute die Straftaten begangen haben abschieben und nicht sagen für die, ist es in deren Land nicht sicher. Jemand der jemand anderen vergewaltigt hat das Recht verwirkt hier zu bleiben. Für mich geht es nicht fit das so jemand hier verweilt und vermutlich weiter Straftaten begeht.


Ja, hier gehe ich mit dir auch voll mit. Mich stört nur, dass hier zig Themenkomplexe auf "das ist vom Islam" runtergebrochen wird. Vergewaltigungen haben rein gar nichts mit der Religion Islam zu tun!


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schwierig zu beurteilen


Finde ich nicht. Wer gewaltsam plant Staatseinrichtungen  zu stürmen (ohne Rücksicht auf Menschenleben)  ist gefährlich. Punkt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, mei, kann man machen.
> Wird aber jene, die so was unbedingt haben wollen, kaum davon abhalten, sich was zu organisieren.
> Und gefühlt wird es eher einfacher als schwerer...
> Zu Zeiten des Balkankriegs war ich eigenermaßen fassungslos, als uns mitten in Karlsruhe Innenstadt unverhohlen Kriegswaffen feilgeboten wurden.
> ...


Wie gesagt die Strafen drastisch erhöhen. Was anderes wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vergewaltigungen haben rein gar nichts mit der Religion Islam zu tun!



Ja du siehst es auch so, dass die Anschläge nichts mit dem Islam zu tun haben. Extremisten sehen es aber anders.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jemand der jemand anderen vergewaltigt hat das Recht verwirkt hier zu bleiben. Für mich geht es nicht fit das so jemand hier verweilt


Derjenige sollte dann ja eigentlich in den Strafvollzug und nicht "einfach" abgeschoben werden.
Und ob der nun die deutsche oder eine andere Staatsangehörigkeit besitzt ist in meinen Augen egal.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Derjenige sollte dann ja eigentlich in den Strafvollzug und nicht "einfach" abgeschoben werden.
> Und ob der nun die deutsche oder eine andere Staatsangehörigkeit besitzt ist in meinen Augen egal.



Leute die sich nicht nach unseren Maßstäben benehmen können sollen dort hin zurück wo diese hergekommen sind. In dem Fall Afghanistan, wo Frauen eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Derjenige sollte dann ja eigentlich in den Strafvollzug und nicht "einfach" abgeschoben werden.
> Und ob der nun die deutsche oder eine andere Staatsangehörigkeit besitzt ist in meinen Augen egal.


Finde ich nicht. Die Steuerzahler müssen für die ja aufkommen.
Wenn jemand hier schwer straffällig wird und Asylstatus hat(und keine psychische Störung vorliegt) gehört er abgeschoben.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> DAS finde ich nun etwas konsequentlos der Protagonisten.
> Entweder man will nix mit diesem Staat am Hut haben und baut sich eine Alternativwelt auf oder man ist treuer Staatsdiener. immerhin gibt es da so was wie den Amtseid.



Ja da sollte es entsprechende Gesetzesänderungen geben, die dafür sorgen, das bei bisherigen Beamten (und ihnen gleichgestellten Richtern/Soldaten) die Strafen bei Straftaten gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung (§ 81 ff. StGB, siehe § 92 StGB) oder die Menschenwürde anderer (z.B. § 130 StGB, § 192a StGB)  höher ausfallen.
Beispielsweise durch eine verdoppelte Mindeststrafe.





__





						§ 92 StGB - Begriffsbestimmungen - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 92 - (1) Im Sinne dieses Gesetzes beeinträchtigt den Bestand der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, wer ihre Freiheit von fremder Botmäßigkeit...




					dejure.org
				






compisucher schrieb:


> Zum Glück wohne ich nicht mehr Urban und muss diesen Lichtwaffenhändlergestalten nicht mehr begegnen.
> Aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass nun im Zuge des Ukrainekrieges im großstädtischen Milieu so ein mistiges Zeugs an jeder Straßenecke zu bekommen ist.



Sieht aber auf dem Land auch nicht besser aus. Da kann es auch sein, dass der Nachbar ein Waffenlager im Keller hat. Oder auch mal im Garten.
*Sachsen: Elitesoldat gesteht Waffenversteck im Garten*




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Auch bei dieser Gruppe wurden laut Aussagen von beteiligten Polizisten erschreckend viele Waffen gefunden.








						„Reichsbürger“-Razzia: Ermittler finden 93 Waffen – Pläne für „Säuberungen“ in Kommunen - WELT
					

Bei der bundesweiten Razzia gegen eine „Reichsbürger“-Gruppierung wurde eine dreistellige Anzahl von Verschwiegenheitserklärungen gefunden. Bei Verstoß sollte teilweise die „Todesstrafe“ angedroht worden sein.




					www.welt.de
				











						Nach bundesweiter Großrazzia: Ermittler sollen bei „Reichsbürgern“ mehr als 90 Waffen gefunden haben
					

19 Faustfeuerwaffen sowie 25 Langwaffen sollen sich unter den beschlagnahmten Objekten befinden. Außerdem soll die Gruppierung „Säuberungen“ auf lokaler Ebene geplant haben.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> 73 zu 564.



Das die 73 Nazis falsch sind, sieht man ja an dem aktuellen Fall mit alleine schon über 50 identifizierten Beschuldigten und mindestens 280 Unterstützern (anhand der "Verschwiegenheitserklärungen").



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Leute die sich nicht nach unseren Maßstäben benehmen können sollen dort hin zurück wo diese hergekommen sind. In dem Fall Afghanistan, wo Frauen eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.



Ach und deshalb findest du es gut, wenn Frauen in Afghanistan vergewaltigt werden?

Die Täter sollten schon hier ihre Strafe absitzen, bis von ihnen keine Gefahr mehr ausgeht und danach dann abgeschoben werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja du siehst es auch so, dass die Anschläge nichts mit dem Islam zu tun haben. Extremisten sehen es aber anders.


Und du meinst nun es wäre richtig, die Deutungshoheit den Extremisten zu überlassen und nicht der zahlenmäßig überlegenen Mehrheit der Muslime weltweit?

Wenn deine Annahme, dass der Islam solche Verbrechen und Gewalttaten ideologisch billigen würde, stimmen würde, dann sehe die Welt ziemlich anders aus. Immerhin sind Muslime mit ca. 2 Milliarden Menschen fast ⅓ der gesamten Weltbevölkerung.
Aber, dass deine Annahme falsch ist, wird deutlich durch die gelebte Praxis der Mehrheit aller Muslime, die das Tag für Tag widerlegt. Das scheinst du aber mit Absicht auszublenden, da es nicht zu deinem Narrativ passt. Daher kann ich dir nur starke Voreingenommenheit unterstellen.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das die 73 Nazis falsch sind, sieht man ja an dem aktuellen Fall mit alleine schon über 50 identifizierten Beschuldigten und mindestens 280 Unterstützern (anhand der "Verschwiegenheitserklärungen").



Dann soll man halt ersichtliche klare Zahlen rausgeben zu allem, wie zb.  Kriminalität im Kontext der Zuwanderung usw. Es ändert nichts daran das meine Aussage richtig ist. Mir gehts auch nicht darum wer mehr Anschläge verübt. Ich hab einfach nur Zahlen wieder gegeben, aufgrunde das viele Menschen garnicht wissen, das der Verfassungschutz Gefärder beobachtet.

Edit: Es geht nicht um Beschuldigte sondern Gefärder immer noch.

Die Aussage das es im Islam keine Probleme gibt ist falsch. Und wenn ich kritisiere, meine ich das was ich gesagt habe. Es gibt Moslems die in Frieden leben und keiner Fliege was zu Leide tun. Es gibt aber auch Moslems die Anschläge verüben und sich auf den Koran beziehen. Die sind auch der Meinung es gibt den Islam, das Wort Islamismus gibt es nur in Europa. Das würde es in Islamischen Ländern nicht geben.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn deine Annahme, dass der Islam solche Verbrechen und Gewalttaten ideologisch billigen würde, stimmen würde, dann sehe die Welt ziemlich anders aus.



Ja das weiß ich nicht, ich werde mich aber in Zukunft noch mehr damit beschäftigen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Täter sollten schon hier ihre Strafe absitzen, bis von ihnen keine Gefahr mehr ausgeht und danach dann abgeschoben werden.


Finde ich nicht. Wie gesagt sitzen sie hier auf Kosten der Steuerzahler ein und ein deutsches Gefängnis ist für die nicht wirklich eine Abschreckung. Da lachen die drüber.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2022)

Das es nur bei einer Minderheit der Asylantragsteller Sicherheitsbedenken gibt, zeigt auch eine Statistik des BfV.
Bei über 300 überprüften Fällen gab es nur in 10 Fällen Sicherheitsbedenken.









						BVerfG entscheidet zu Geheimdienstmissionen im Ausland
					

Darf ein Inlandsgeheimdienst eigentlich auch im Ausland arbeiten - und was macht er da? Das will ein FDP-Abgeordneter von der Regierung genauer wissen.




					www.lto.de
				






RyzA schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Wie gesagt sitzen sie hier auf Kosten der Steuerzahler ein und ein deutsches Gefängnis ist für die nicht wirklich eine Abschreckung. Da lachen die drüber.



Wenn man sparen will, kann man ja aufhören ungefährliche Klimaaktivisten und Schwarzfahrer einzusperren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Beim Diskurs über Sicherheit müsste der Fokus viel mehr auf rechtsextreme Gewalt und Gefährder gelegt werden, da auch diese laut Verfassungsschutzberichten der letzten Jahren deutlich zeigt, dass diese stetig mehr und höher wird und seit langem schon prozentual den allerhöchsten Anteil zwischen allen verfassungsfeindlich-motivierten Taten ausmacht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man sparen will, kann man ja aufhören ungefährliche Klimaaktivisten und Schwarzfahrer einzusperren.


Klimaaktivisten welche sich auf Straßen festkleben gehören definitiv höher bestraft.
Weil das ein schwerwiegender  Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr ist.
Letztens ist deswegen eine Frau gestorben weil der Rettungswagen nicht rechtzeitig durchgekommen ist.
Bei Schwarzfahrern stimme ich dir zu. Die gehören nicht ins Gefängnis. Auch wenn sie nicht zahlen können.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Beim Diskurs über Sicherheit müsste der Fokus viel mehr auf rechtsextreme Gewalt und Gefährder gelegt werden, da auch diese laut Verfassungsschutzberichten der letzten Jahren deutlich zeigt, dass diese stetig mehr und höher wird und seit langem schon prozentual den allerhöchsten Anteil zwischen allen verfassungsfeindlich-motivierten Taten ausmacht.



Das hat man doch jetzt angeordnet vor kurzem.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Edit: Es geht nicht um Beschuldigte sondern Gefärder immer noch.



Womit sich schon das Problem zeigt.
Beschuldigte sind Leute denen aufgrund entsprechender Tatsachen vorgeworfen wird eine Straftat begangen zu haben.
Gefährder sind Leute, bei denen vermutet wird, dass die eine Straftat begehen könnten.

Aber scheinbar waren diese Reichsbürger-Leute bisher keine Gefährder. Sonst wären die ja nicht bei der Polizei etc. beschäftigt worden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Letztens ist deswegen eine Frau gestorben weil der Rettungswagen nicht rechtzeitig durchgekommen ist.



Falsch. Die Frau ist gestorben, weil sie von einem Betonmischer überrollt wurde.
Die kausal richtige Forderung muss also sein, den LKW Verkehr in Teilen der Stadt zu verbieten.
Dazu muss zudem der Radweg verbessert werden.



> Fertig ist dieser auch nach zehn Jahren nicht, da an der Pariser Straße Neubauten entstehen. Im Jahr 2018 wurde eine Radfahrerin von einem nach rechts in die Bundesallee abbiegenden Sattelschlepper schwer verletzt.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Im Jahr 2010 war die Kreuzung Hohenzollerndamm/Bundesallee/Nachodstraße als Unfallhäufungspunkt benannt worden, sie gelangte in ein Umbauprogramm der Verkehrsverwaltung.











						Betonmischer-Unfall in Berlin: Opfer hätte Radweg benutzen müssen – doch mit dem gibt es Probleme
					

Auf 100 Metern gilt in der Bundesallee eine Benutzungspflicht für den Radweg. Die 44-Jährige, die dort am Montag überrollt wurde, fuhr trotzdem auf der Straße.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Auch ist die Aussage zum Rettungswagen falsch. Die Notärztin war wenige Minuten nach dem Unfall vor Ort.









						Bericht: Klimablockade behinderte laut Notärztin Bergung von Radfahrerin nicht
					

Die Straßenblockade von Klimaaktivisten ist offenbar nicht der Grund für den Tod der Radfahrerin, die in Berlin von einem Betonmischer überrollt wurde. Das berichtet die Süddeutsche Zeitung. Die Notärztin habe das aufgehaltene Spezialfahrzeug nicht gebraucht.




					web.de
				




Ich fahre jedenfalls kein Fahrrad in Berlin. Bin ja nicht lebensmüde.
Ist schon als Fußgänger an mancher Kreuzung riskant, wenn ich auf dem Weg zur SBahn bin.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar waren diese Leute bisher keine Gefährder. Sonst wären die ja nicht bei der Polizei etc. beschäftigt worden.



Wie sich das genau zusammensetzt kann ich dir nicht sagen ich hab die Zahlen vom Bundestag genommen wo Linksextreme und Rechtsextreme garnicht aufgeführt werden. Da muss man halt zu allen Zahlen erheben und nicht sage ja dazu erheben wir jetzt keine Zahlen. Einfach zu allem und gut ist.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Frau ist gestorben, weil sie von einem Betonmischer überrollt wurde.


Sicher? Oder vielleicht kam die Hilfe ja wirklich zu spät?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Die kausal richtige Forderung muss also sein, den LKW Verkehr in Teilen der Stadt zu verbieten.


Oder sicherer zu machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das hat man doch jetzt angeordnet vor kurzem.


Was meinst du mit angeordnet? Hab da wohl was verpasst.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit angeordnet? Hab da wohl was verpasst.



Der Expertenkreis politischer Islamismus soll aufgelöst werden und der für den rechte Terror soll aufgestockt werden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Expertenkreis politischer Islamismus soll aufgelöst werden und der für den rechte Terror soll aufgestockt werden.



Bei welcher Behörde?
Quelle?



RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher? Oder vielleicht kam die Hilfe ja wirklich zu spät?



Die Hilfe war da, aber wenn jemand von über 10 Tonnen überrollt wird, kann selbst die Notärztin nicht mehr viel machen.
Koma und Hirntod deuten auf schwere Kopfverletzungen hin. Also selbst wenn sie es überlebt hätte, wäre sie wohl ein schwerer Pflegefall gewesen.
Das mit der Sterbehilfe ist nun immer noch nicht gesetzlich geklärt.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Behörde?
> Quelle?



Nancy Faeser hat den Expertenrat aufgelöst trotz Warnung des Verfassungschutz und will den rechte stärken ich suche gerade.

Wird wahrscheinlich auch nen Expertenrat sein, wahrscheinlich Verfassungschutz. Ist nur mit Abo









						Islamismus: Aufbauhilfe für den Gottesstaat
					

Seit Jahren warnen Verfassungsschützer vor der Ausbreitung des Politischen Islams. Doch Innenministerin Nancy Faeser löst den Expertenkreis Politischer Islamismus auf. Damit bedient sie die Agenda des türkischen Präsidenten Erdogan.




					www.faz.net
				




Das mit dem aufstocken des expertenrats gegen rechts wurde so weit ich weiß von Faeser angeordnet.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist nur mit Abo



Geht auch ohne. 



> Der Expertenkreis Politischer Islamismus, den Horst Seehofer im Juni 2021 ins Leben rief, *war schon dem Namen nach eine Fehlgeburt*. Die Bezeichnung „Politischer Islam“ steht wie „Islamismus“ für jene Herrschaftsideologie, die mit vorwiegend legalen Mitteln die ganze Welt in einen Gottesstaat unter Scharia-Ordnung verwandeln will. Politischer Islamismus ist deshalb tautologisch. *Das war eines der wenigen Dinge, auf das sich das äußerst heterogene Gremium einigen konnte*, das nun, nach einem Jahr Arbeit, von der neuen Innenministerin aufgelöst worden ist. Wie im Brennglas zeigte sich in dem schiefen Titel die Verlegenheit und Unfähigkeit zur Unterscheidung, ja die Angst, mit der Regierungspolitiker dem Phänomen begegnen.



Also wohl besser so. Dann lieber was neues.



Spoiler: FAZ-Artikel



Der Expertenkreis Politischer Islamismus, den Horst Seehofer im Juni 2021 ins Leben rief, war schon dem Namen nach eine Fehlgeburt. Die Bezeichnung „Politischer Islam“ steht wie „Islamismus“ für jene Herrschaftsideologie, die mit vorwiegend legalen Mitteln die ganze Welt in einen Gottesstaat unter Scharia-Ordnung verwandeln will. Politischer Islamismus ist deshalb tautologisch. Das war eines der wenigen Dinge, auf das sich das äußerst heterogene Gremium einigen konnte, das nun, nach einem Jahr Arbeit, von der neuen Innenministerin aufgelöst worden ist. Wie im Brennglas zeigte sich in dem schiefen Titel die Verlegenheit und Unfähigkeit zur Unterscheidung, ja die Angst, mit der Regierungspolitiker dem Phänomen begegnen.

Die Einstellung des Expertenkreises ist ein fatales Signal. Das Ministerium tut so, als wisse es nun genug und könne dieses Wissen bei unverbindlich in den Raum gestellten Fachtagungen immer mal wieder auffrischen. Wie weite Kreise der Politik scheint sich das Ministerium nur dann für den Islamismus zu interessieren, wenn es knallt, wenn es Tote gibt, wenn Lastwagen in Menschenmengen fahren oder Köpfe abgeschnitten werden. Dann greift jedes Mal große Verlegenheit um sich, Politiker überbieten sich darin, den Tathintergrund zu beschweigen oder den Täter zum Verrückten, zum einsamen Wolf zu erklären, obwohl vergangene Attentate wie das in Wien ganz eindeutig den Nährboden erkennen ließen, auf dem der Terror wuchs.

Der Expertenkreis hätte die Aufgabe gehabt, diesen Nährboden zu analysieren. Er kam nicht über die Arbeitsdefinition hinaus. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Expertenkreise eingestellt werden; aber es ist dann widersinnig, wenn, wie in diesem Fall, große Wissenslücken festgestellt werden und wenn, wie ein Positionspapier formuliert, von dem Phänomen mittel- und langfristig größere Gefahr als vom islamistischen Terrorismus ausgeht. Das trifft sich mit der Einschätzung von Verfassungsschützern, die seit Jahren mit dramatischen Worten vor der Ausbreitung des Politischen Islams in Deutschland und in Europa warnen.

Integration mit Peitschenhieben
Der abgesetzte Expertenkreis forderte eine feste Geschäftsstelle für ein kontinuierliches Monitoring. Die konsequente Beobachtung ist deshalb so wichtig, weil der legalistische Islamismus so schwer zu fassen ist. Äußerlich arrangiert er sich mit der bestehenden Ordnung, gibt sich offen und dialogbereit, spricht fließend die Sprache des Diversitätsmanagements; aber nach innen predigt man Abkehr von Rechtsstaat und Demokratie zugunsten eines Gottesstaats, in dem Andersgläubige als minderwertig gelten. Solange man dies in Europa noch nicht durchsetzen zu können meint, gibt man sich diplomatisch. Mustergültig zeigt sich dies an einem Urteil zur Apostasie des Europäischen Fatwa-Rats, der in Rüsselsheim eine deutsche Zweigstelle hat und von Yusuf al-Qaradawi, dem Vordenker der Muslimbruderschaft, mitbegründet worden ist. Jener al-Qaradawi, der hundert Peitschenhiebe für Homosexuelle empfiehlt, Europa der Scharia unterwerfen will und Muslime dazu aufruft, den Holocaust, die vollständige Vernichtung der Juden, zu vollenden. Die Todesstrafe auf Glaubensabfall wird in der Fatwa, die bis heute nicht öffentlich zurückgezogen wurde, als rechtmäßig in islamischen Staaten bezeichnet.

Die Vertreter des legalistischen Islams versuchen gezielt, besonders über die Bildung, auf Politik und Gesellschaft Einfluss zu nehmen. Besonders gut gelingt ihnen dies bei den Sozialdemokraten, unter denen die Sicht verbreitet ist, man müsse den (gewaltbereiten) Islamismus mit dem (legalistischen) Islamismus, also Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen. Immer wieder tauchen SPD-Politiker im Aktionsfeld der Muslimbruderschaft auf. Dafür steht beispielsweise der bis vor Kurzem von der SPD-Politikerin Lydia Nofal geführte Berliner Moscheeverein Inssan. Die zeitweilige Beobachtung des Vereins durch den Verfassungsschutz wurde unter dem damaligen Berliner Innensenator Ehrhart Körting (SPD) aufgehoben, obwohl Körting laut einem Senatsprotokoll selbst organisatorische und personelle Verflechtungen von Inssan mit der Muslimbruderschaft einräumte.

Die Leiterin des Frankfurter Forschungszentrums Globaler Islam, Susanne Schröter, vermutet, der Expertenkreis zum Politischen Islam (dem sie angehörte) sei dem SPD-geführten Innenministerium zum Ärgernis geworden, weil dadurch herausgekommen wäre, wie stark der Politische Islam hierzulande mit der Politik verwoben ist. Priorität genießt in dem Ministerium der Kampf gegen Islamophobie oder antimuslimischen Rassismus, was schon daran erkennbar ist, dass der entsprechende Expertenkreis, anders als der zum Politischen Islam, mit einem festen Etat (mehr als 600.000 Euro) und mit einer Geschäftsstelle ausgestattet ist.

Delegitimierung der Kritik
Gerade beim Stichwort „Islamophobie“ wäre Expertise zum legalistischen Islamismus aber dringend nötig, wird der Islamophobie-Vorwurf von den Akteuren des Politischen Islams doch notorisch dafür verwendet, Kritiker von islamischem Fundamentalismus und Extremismus, aber auch von Nationalismus und Autoritarismus mundtot zu machen. Anschauungsunterricht bietet ausgerechnet das Bundesfamilienministerium, das mit dem Programm „Demokratie leben!“ gerade jene Extremismusprävention zu leisten vorgibt, die nun von manchem als Argument dafür herangezogen wird, warum man den Expertenkreis Politischer Islamismus nicht mehr brauche. Das Familienministerium fördert über „Demokratie leben!“ neben Inssan auch die Initiative Claim, die gegen Islamophobie mobilisiert und gerade mit finanzieller Unterstützung der EU eine Islamophobie-Meldestelle einrichtet, die zum EU-weiten Standard für die Erfassung von antimuslimischem Rassismus werden soll. Die Arbeitsdefinition zur Islamophobie hat der Politikwissenschaftler Farid Hafez erstellt. Er stützt sich auf den von ihm selbst herausgegebenen Europäischen Islamophobie-Report.

Nun ist bekannt, dass der Islamophobie-Report, ein pseudowissenschaftliches Machwerk, von Hafez ausgiebig dafür genutzt wird, Kritiker des Islamismus (nicht des Islams) mit Islamophobie-Vorwürfen zu überziehen. Es ist auch kein Geheimnis, dass er von der türkischen SETA-Stiftung finanziert wird, dem wissenschaftlichen „Sprachrohr des türkischen Präsidenten“ (Deutsche Welle) und einflussreichsten Förderer des Politischen Islams, Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Die SETA-Stiftung ist personell engstens mit der türkischen Regierung verflochten und dafür bekannt, Kritiker der türkischen Regierung im In- und im Ausland, darunter auch einen Mitarbeiter dieser Zeitung, zu diffamieren. Gern wird dabei der Islamophobie-Vorwurf genutzt.

Es ist absurd: Einerseits streicht die EU dem Islamophobie-Report die Förderung, nachdem die Finanzierung durch SETA öffentlich kritisiert wurde, dann wiederum fördert sie die Arbeitsdefinition Islamophobie, die auf Grundlage des Reports von Hafez erstellt wird. Absurd, aber kein Einzelfall: Wer sich die Akteure der Islamophobie-Forschung näher anschaut, mit denen der Staat seine Expertengremien gegen Rassismus gern bestückt, gerät immer wieder in ein Geflecht aus Islamismus und Antisemitismus.

Es wundert dann nicht mehr, dass nach der Arbeitsdefinition von Hafez das Verbot der Hijab in manchen Berufssparten als antimuslimischer Rassismus gelten soll, was schon der Sache nach fragwürdig ist, denn es liegt hier keinerlei Diskriminierung vor: Das Verbot der Kopfbedeckung gilt für alle gleichermaßen. Mit großzügiger Unterstützung des Familienministeriums wird hier der Delegitimierung von Kritik an Extremismus und Fundamentalismus der Boden bereitet: durch die inflationäre Ausweitung des Rassismus-Begriffs im Dienst des Politischen Islams. Man mag sich nicht vorstellen, wie viele zivilgesellschaftliche Organisationen aus dem Umkreis des legalistischen Islamismus in den Genuss dauerhafter Förderung kämen, wenn Familienministerin Lisa Paus und Innenministerin Nancy Faeser ihr gemeinsam geplantes Demokratiefördergesetz durchbekämen. Die Verstetigung des Expertenkreises Politischer Islamismus ist schon deshalb dringend nötig, um die Ministerinnen vor weiteren Blamagen zu bewahren.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also wohl besser so. Dann lieber was neues.



So weit ich weiß kommt nichts neues.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Hilfe war da, aber wenn jemand von über 10 Tonnen überrollt wird, kann selbst die Notärztin nicht mehr viel machen.
> Koma und Hirntod deuten auf schwere Kopfverletzungen hin. Also selbst wenn sie es überlebt hätte, wäre sie wohl ein schwerer Pflegefall gewesen.


Ja ok. Das stimmt wohl.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Das mit der Sterbehilfe ist nun immer noch nicht gesetzlich geklärt.


Ich bin für eine Freigabe. Die Menschen sollen selber entscheiden ob sie noch weiterleben wollen oder nicht.
Wobei diese Frau das nicht mehr entscheiden konnte. Man kann aber vorher eine Patentienverfügung anfertigen.
Das will ich bei mir auch noch machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die kausal richtige Forderung muss also sein, den LKW Verkehr in Teilen der Stadt zu verbieten.


Sowas wirst du nie komplett vermeiden können, auch mit einem Verbot von LKWs in "teilen" der Stadt nicht.
Außer du willst u.a. die Baustellen dazu auch gleich mit verbieten, die dann in für die Betonmischer verbotenen Stadteilen liegen und zu welchen diese halt ggf. dann liefern und dann auch dafür durchfahren müssen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu muss zudem der Radweg verbessert werden.


Grundsätzlich absolut richtig, das der Ausbau von Radwegen in Deutschland nur als katastrophale Schande bezeichnet werden kann, gerade wenn man es auch mit Ländern wie die Niederlande vergleicht.

Allerdings befürchte ich helfen mehr Radwege am Ende immer dann auch nicht viel, gerade wenn ich da (selbst bei solchen Radwegen in Berlin, die vom Zustand absolut in Ordnung sind), wenn das vorhanden sein von selbigen von Radfahrern trotzdem einfach geflissentlich ignoriert wird und mit dem Rad trotzdem lieber auf dem Geheweg, oder der Straße, gefahren wird.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2022)

Jeder Zweite hält "Reichsbürger" für gefährlich
					

Etwa die Hälfte der deutschen Bevölkerung glaubt, dass von sogenannten Reichsbürgern eine ernste Gefahr für die Demokratie und ihre Repräsentanten ausgeht.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

Mithilfe selbst gebauter Waffe: Attentäter von Halle nimmt Geiseln in Gefängnis bei Magdeburg
					

In einem Gefängnis in der Nähe von Magdeburg ist es zu einer Geiselnahme gekommen. Nun wurde bekannt, dass der Täter der rechtsextreme Halle-Attentäter Stephan Balliet ist. Er hatte zeitweise zwei Justizvollzugsbedienstete in seiner Gewalt und sich mit einer selbst gebauten Waffe bewaffnet.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## compisucher (14. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sowas wirst du nie komplett vermeiden können, auch mit einem Verbot von LKWs in "teilen" der Stadt nicht.
> Außer du willst u.a. die Baustellen dazu auch gleich mit verbieten, die dann in für die Betonmischer verbotenen Stadteilen liegen und zu welchen diese halt ggf. dann liefern und dann auch dafür durchfahren müssen.
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es eigentlich konkrete Infos dazu, wie es zu dem Unfall gekommen ist?
Da gehören ja in der Regel zwei Parteien dazu, wenn es zum Zusammenstoß kommt.

Mir ist schlichtweg unbekannt, ob der Betonmischer evtl. der Dame die Vorfahrt genommen hat oder die Dame Radlerlike evtl. dachte, ich bin schneller und stärker als das Mischfahrzeug...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Forderungen nach härterer Gangart gegen "Reichsbürger"
> 
> 
> Nach der Razzia gegen ein mutmaßliches Terror-Netzwerk mehren sich Forderungen nach einem härteren Vorgehen gegen "Reichsbürger". Im Bundestag berieten mehrere Ausschüsse - dabei wurden auch neue Details zu der ausgehobenen Gruppe bekannt.
> ...



Das Problem bei sogenannten Reichsbürgern ist doch, dass sie gar keine Vereinigung sind. Diese Leute gründen keine Partei "Stürt den Staat" und melden keinen Verein "Reichsbürger e.V." an, die man verbieten könnte. Die treffen sich einfach privat.




compisucher schrieb:


> Was genau willst du denn noch verschärfen, wenn man für Reizgas schon einen kleinen Waffenschein benötigt und der geneigte Butterflymesserbesitzer als Schwerverbrecher in den Häfen muss?



Der kleine Waffenschein ist kein Problem, aber beim großen hat man erst nachträglich mit dem entziehen angefangen. Da könnte man die Hürden, einen zu bekommen, imho noch deutlich hochschrauben, denn faktisch ist so gut wie niemand in Deutschland auf eine Schusswaffe angewiesen.

Vor allem aber fehlen meiner Meinung nach drei Elemente:
- Aufbewahrungs- und Bezugsbeschränkungen: Ein Großteil der Waffenscheine wird für Hobbyzwecke aka Sportschützen ausgegeben. Da man dem Schießssport sowieso nur in speziellen Einrichtungen nachgehen darf, ist es vollkommen überflüssig, dass diesen Leute die Aufbewahrung und der Kauf von Waffen außerhalb dieser Einrichtungen erlaubt wird. Auch die wenigen bewaffneten Wachleute haben Arbeitgeber, die Ausrüstung verwahren und protokollieren können und selbst Jäger sind für gewöhnlich organisiert.
- Beschränkung der Stückzahl und Waffenart. Sportschießen mit Feuerwaffen ist auf sehr wenige Kaliber und Waffenformen beschränkt. Kein Sportschütze braucht mehr als je zwei und wenn er nicht professionell unterwegs ist eigentlich sogar nur eine und auch das nur, wenn er die Disziplin aktiv praktiziert. Jäger und Sicherheitspersonal haben zwar eine größere Auswahl, nutzen aber je Nase i.d.R. auch nur zwei Waffen. Das könnte man genau so festschreiben. Bislang darf dagegen afaik jeder, der erstmal einen Waffenschein hat, so viele (legal erhältliche) Waffen beliebiger Bauart und beliebigen Kalibers kaufen, wie er will.
- Am allerwichtigsten: Beschränkung der Munition. Ein Jäger gibt auf der Pirsch selten mehr als eine Handvoll Schuss ab. Ein Sicherheitsbeamter normalerweise gar keinen. Es gibt außerhalb von Schießständen absolut nirgendwo in Deutschland irgend jemanden, der einen Grund hat, mehr als 10-20 Schuss bereit zu halten und noch weniger, die mehr als 10 pro Monat verbrauchen, sodass selbst eine Protokollierung von nicht-Trainingsmunition vollkommen zumutbar ist. Nur Gefährder, Terroristen und Amokläufer "brauchen" hunderte Schuss und mit schöner regelmäßig werden die bei denen auch gefunden. Legal gekauft und besessen. DAS MUSS AUFHÖREN.



> Diese krude Weltansicht, dass das alte Kaiserreich von 1871 noch existieren würde, bedarf erheblicher politischer Bildung. Und das nicht nur bei Kindergartenkindern...



Politische Bildung, die endgültig klarmacht, dass das Kaiserreich nicht mehr existiert, bekommt man zwar nicht im Kindergarten, aber spätestens in der 7.-9. Klasse. Viele auch schon früher, wenn in der Grundschule was zum Thema Regionalgeschichte und Ende der Kleinstaaterei gesagt wird. Auch Reichsbürger kennen diese Lehrinhalte, oft sogar weit besser als der Bundesdurchschnitt, aber sie glauben sie nicht. Und sie lehnen alles ab, was der Staat macht oder erzählt.
=> Mit Informationsangeboten erreicht man bei denen gar nichts. Ebensogut könntest du versuchen, mit BPB-Materialien einen Putintroll vom Existenzrecht der Ukraine überzeugen.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja natürlich wollen Islamisten, Deutschland islamisieren, das ist meiner Meinung nach auch der Hauptgrund für die Anschläge.



Dann hast du aber reichlich wenig Ahnung von deren Geisteshaltung. Nicht nur wäre es absolut bescheuert (also noch bescheuerter als "Islamist sein" ist  ), Leute zu töten, die man bekehren will, sondern es ist im Islam ausdrücklich verboten, Unschuldigen, Bereuenden und/oder sich zum Islam bekehrenden ein Haar zu krümmen (Man beachte, wie kreativ z.B. der Iran derzeit ist, Leuten Ketzerei/Nicht-Islamität zu unterstellen, um sie aburteilen zu können)

 Wofür es Gebote gibt: Wirkungsvolle Selbstverteidigung. Und alle machtgeilen Organisationen, die den Koran missbrauchen, machen das in diesem Rahmen. Sämtliche islamistischen Terroristen in Europa (und bei weitem nicht nur da) rechtfertigen ihre Taten mit einem vermeintlichen Angriff "des Westens" gegen ihre Heimat oder Muslime im allgemeinen, der es rechtfertigt, jeden zu Vernichten, den sie zu "der Westen" zählen.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß kommt nichts neues.



Wozu auch?
Es sind afaik noch keine deutschen Terrornetzwerke bekannt, praktisch alles was hier unter Beobachtung steht ist Arm einer internationalen Terrororganisation oder radikalisierte Einzelperson. Die sind aber überwiegend nicht politisch aktiv und das Bisschen wird bereits vom BND mit abgedeckt. Das ist nicht wie z.B. bei Rechtsextremen, die zahlreiche Vereine, Parteien und Organisationen gründen und sich europaweit vernetzen (ironischerweise besser als manch Anti-Nationalisten). Bei denen gibt es einen politischen Rechtsradikalismus, den man beobachten kann, aber es gibt bei uns praktisch keinen politischen Islamismus. Nur Populisten, die wahlweise wenig-religiöse politische Gegner oder wenig-politische (und wenig-extremistische) Gläubige mit dieser Bezeichnung verunglimpfen. Das muss man, wenn man nicht CSU-Innenminister ist, nicht auch noch instutionalisieren.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Strafen drastisch erhöhen. Was anderes wird nicht funktionieren.



Die angedrohten Strafen sind jetzt schon drastisch. Wenn du nicht Todesstrafe, Straffolter und Zwangsarbeit wieder einführen willst, wirst du mit deinen Verschärfungsforderungen ein Problem am oberen Ende des Strafkatalogs bekommen.
Das ist den Reichsbürgern aber egal, genau wie sich die meisten anderen Kriminellen kaum um Strafhöhen kümmern. Die Grundannahme derjenigen, die der Meinung sind, besser als der Staat zu sein ist: "Die kriegen mich eh nicht".
Daher haben höhere Strafen 0 Abschreckungswirkung. Was es braucht ist mehr erfolgreiche Ermittlungen. Viel mehr. Aber wie soll das gehen, wenn die Täter in den Polizeizentralen sitzen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und alle machtgeilen Organisationen, die den Koran missbrauchen, machen das in diesem Rahmen. Sämtliche islamistischen Terroristen in Europa (und bei weitem nicht nur da) rechtfertigen ihre Taten mit einem vermeintlichen Angriff "des Westens" gegen ihre Heimat oder Muslime im allgemeinen, der es rechtfertigt, jeden zu Vernichten, den sie zu "der Westen" zählen.


Gut zusammengefasst. Der Dschihadismus begründet oder rechtfertigt seine Handlungen als Reaktion auf die westliche Aggression (vorwiegend seitens der USA und Bündnispartner) in den Ländern der Muslime und nur deshalb stößt diese Bewegung auf Gehör.
Im Grunde genommen hat der Dschihadismus nichts mit den ursprünglichen Lehren des Islams gemein, denn Anschläge an Zivilisten und Selbstmord sind neben Götzenanbetung die größten Sünden im Islam.
Und in dem Kontext versteht man erst, was für eine Pervetierung des Islams Selbstmordanschläge sind, bei der die zwei, der größten Sünden, als eine Tat, die zum Paradies führt, gepredigt wird 
Der Dschihadismus ist sowieso ein Phänomen der Moderne und bis dato in der islamischen Welt unbekannt gewesen. Achso und die meisten Opfer der Al Qaida, Isis, Boko Haram & Co. sind Muslime selber.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Politische Bildung, die endgültig klarmacht, dass das Kaiserreich nicht mehr existiert, bekommt man zwar nicht im Kindergarten, aber spätestens in der 7.-9. Klasse.


Fehlende Edukation wird in der Ursachenforschung seitens Soziologie als ein kleiner Baustein angesehen. Oft wiegen soziale Gründe viel schwerer, wie reale oder gefühlte Benachteiligung, ein an den Rand der Gesellschaft gedrückt sein, psychische Prädisposition zum Narzissmus, Psycho- und Soziopathie, wo es viel um eigene Aufwertung und Abwertung anderer geht, welches hier dann im Kollektiv dann gefördert wird, weil die eigene Gruppe ja "erleuchtet" ist und die wahre Wahrheit hinter den Kulissen zu durchschauen scheinen, während alle anderen Menschen natürlich dumme Schafe sind.
Dummheit als solches, also niedrige Intelligenz und dadurch fehlende Fähigkeit zur Reflektion, ist tatsächlich auch ein Grund, da diese Gruppierungen oft Komplexität runterbrechen auf ein ganz stupides Gut/Böse-Weltbild.

Zudem sind weitere Gründe dysfunktionale, oder gar keine, Familien und evtl. Traumata in der eigenen Biographie und Armut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann die Flüchtlings - und Integrationspolitik kritisieren auch ohne aus dem rechten Lager zu kommen.
> [...]



Stimmt. Aber dann muss man sich schon ein bisschen Mühe geben und so komplexe Felder wie Gesellschaftswissenschaften ("Ihgitt!" höre ich da schon viele (Möchtegern-) Inscheniöre rufen) anfassen, wenn man dabei nicht ausschließlich als Stichwortgeber für irgendwelche Heiopeis fungieren will.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber reichlich wenig Ahnung von deren Geisteshaltung. Nicht nur wäre es absolut bescheuert (also noch bescheuerter als "Islamist sein" ist  ), Leute zu töten, die man bekehren will, sondern es ist im Islam ausdrücklich verboten, Unschuldigen, Bereuenden und/oder sich zum Islam bekehrenden ein Haar zu krümmen (Man beachte, wie kreativ z.B. der Iran derzeit ist, Leuten Ketzerei/Nicht-Islamität zu unterstellen, um sie aburteilen zu können)



Wie gesagt da werden wir nicht auf einen Nenner kommen, vieleicht komme ich irgendwann zu anderen Schlüssen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> vieleicht komme ich irgendwann zu anderen Schlüssen.


Hoffentlich! Alles andere wäre Ignoranz gegenüber Fakten.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich konkrete Infos dazu, wie es zu dem Unfall gekommen ist?
> Da gehören ja in der Regel zwei Parteien dazu, wenn es zum Zusammenstoß kommt.
> 
> Mir ist schlichtweg unbekannt, ob der Betonmischer evtl. der Dame die Vorfahrt genommen hat oder die Dame Radlerlike evtl. dachte, ich bin schneller und stärker als das Mischfahrzeug...



Hier wird der Hergang beschrieben inkl. Karte.









						Betonmischer-Unfall in Berlin: Opfer hätte Radweg benutzen müssen – doch mit dem gibt es Probleme
					

Auf 100 Metern gilt in der Bundesallee eine Benutzungspflicht für den Radweg. Die 44-Jährige, die dort am Montag überrollt wurde, fuhr trotzdem auf der Straße.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem bei sogenannten Reichsbürgern ist doch, dass sie gar keine Vereinigung sind. Diese Leute gründen keine Partei "Stürt den Staat" und melden keinen Verein "Reichsbürger e.V." an, die man verbieten könnte. Die treffen sich einfach privat.



Bei einer kriminellen Vereinigung braucht man keinen angemeldeten Verein.
Da reichen 3 Personen die sich für Straftaten zusammenschließen.
§ 129​Bildung krimineller Vereinigungen​(1) 1Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer eine Vereinigung gründet oder sich an einer Vereinigung als Mitglied beteiligt, deren Zweck oder Tätigkeit auf die Begehung von Straftaten gerichtet ist, die im Höchstmaß mit Freiheitsstrafe von mindestens zwei Jahren bedroht sind. 2Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer eine solche Vereinigung unterstützt oder für sie um Mitglieder oder Unterstützer wirbt.
(2) Eine Vereinigung ist ein auf längere Dauer angelegter, von einer Festlegung von Rollen der Mitglieder, der Kontinuität der Mitgliedschaft und der Ausprägung der Struktur unabhängiger organisierter Zusammenschluss von mehr als zwei Personen zur Verfolgung eines übergeordneten gemeinsamen Interesses.
(3) Absatz 1 ist nicht anzuwenden,

1.wenn die Vereinigung eine politische Partei ist, die das Bundesverfassungsgericht nicht für verfassungswidrig erklärt hat,2.wenn die Begehung von Straftaten nur ein Zweck oder eine Tätigkeit von untergeordneter Bedeutung ist oder3.soweit die Zwecke oder die Tätigkeit der Vereinigung Straftaten nach den §§ 84 bis 87 betreffen.
(4) Der Versuch, eine in Absatz 1 Satz 1 und Absatz 2 bezeichnete Vereinigung zu gründen, ist strafbar.
(5) 1In besonders schweren Fällen des Absatzes 1 Satz 1 ist auf Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren zu erkennen. 2Ein besonders schwerer Fall liegt in der Regel vor, wenn der Täter zu den Rädelsführern oder Hintermännern der Vereinigung gehört. 3In den Fällen des Absatzes 1 Satz 1 ist auf Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren zu erkennen, wenn der Zweck oder die Tätigkeit der Vereinigung darauf gerichtet ist, in § 100b Absatz 2 Nummer 1 Buchstabe a, b, d bis f und h bis o, Nummer 2 bis 8 und 10 der Strafprozessordnung genannte Straftaten mit Ausnahme der in § 100b Absatz 2 Nummer 1 Buchstabe h der Strafprozessordnung genannten Straftaten nach den §§ 239a und 239b des Strafgesetzbuches zu begehen.
(6) Das Gericht kann bei Beteiligten, deren Schuld gering und deren Mitwirkung von untergeordneter Bedeutung ist, von einer Bestrafung nach den Absätzen 1 und 4 absehen.
(7) Das Gericht kann die Strafe nach seinem Ermessen mildern (§ 49 Abs. 2) oder von einer Bestrafung nach diesen Vorschriften absehen, wenn der Täter

1.sich freiwillig und ernsthaft bemüht, das Fortbestehen der Vereinigung oder die Begehung einer ihren Zielen entsprechenden Straftat zu verhindern, oder2.freiwillig sein Wissen so rechtzeitig einer Dienststelle offenbart, daß Straftaten, deren Planung er kennt, noch verhindert werden können;
erreicht der Täter sein Ziel, das Fortbestehen der Vereinigung zu verhindern, oder wird es ohne sein Bemühen erreicht, so wird er nicht bestraft.


Die Klimaaktivisten von der letzten Generation trifft es nun möglicherweise auch.








						Ermittlungen gegen die Letzte Generation: Kriminalisierter Klimaschutz
					

Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung. Elf Hausdurchsuchungen soll es gegeben haben.




					taz.de
				




Bei verfassungsfeindlichen Parten wie der AfD braucht es halt ein Verfahren vor dem BVerfG um die zu verbieten.








						Thüringens Innenminister über Parteiverbot: „Die AfD ist verfassungsfeindlich“
					

Georg Maier meint, dass man das AfD-Verbotsverfahren jetzt vorbereiten sollte. Das müsse aber begründet sein, erklärt der SPD-Politiker.




					taz.de
				




Die AfD selbst verharmlost die Gefahr, zu der sie selbst beiträgt.








						Razzia gegen Reichsbürger: Alles nur linke Propaganda
					

Die niedersächsische AfD-Fraktion spielt die Bedrohung durch die Reichsbürgerbewegung herunter. Verbindungen in den Apparat sorgen für Irritationen.




					taz.de
				



Innenminister Boris Pistorius: „Wer das nicht ernst nimmt, steht auf der Seite dieser Verschwörer.“


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wie gesagt da werden wir nicht auf einen Nenner kommen, vieleicht komme ich irgendwann zu anderen Schlüssen.



Das ist eine Sach-, keine Meinungsfrage. Wenn du weiterhin "alternativen Fakten" anhängen willst, kann dir das natürlich niemand verbieten. Aber die Verbreitung von Lügen wird (nicht nur) hier ungern gesehen und man hat es dir ja jetzt erklärt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei einer kriminellen Vereinigung braucht man keinen angemeldeten Verein.



And? Das kriminelle Vereinigungen verboten sind, ist nun wirklich nichts neues. Neu ist deine Forderung nach der Konsequenz "Reichsbürger *ALS* kriminelle Vereinigung" zu verbieten. Auf was bitte schön bezieht sich dieser Satz? Da gibt es nichts!


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sach-, keine Meinungsfrage. Wenn du weiterhin "alternativen Fakten" anhängen willst, kann dir das natürlich niemand verbieten. Aber die Verbreitung von Lügen wird (nicht nur) hier ungern gesehen und man hat es dir ja jetzt erklärt.



Mir ist das egal das du keine Islamkritik lesen möchtest.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2022)

> ...
> Klimaschutz-Demonstranten haben am Donnerstag Zufahrten zu zwei Bundestags-Bürogebäuden in Berlin blockiert.
> ...
> Drei Demonstranten saßen nach Angaben der Polizei auf der Einfahrt zum Paul-Löbe-Haus, vier weitere Demonstranten vor dem Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus. Ein Mann und eine Frau der Gruppe standen vor einem Eingang des Reichstagsgebäudes und versuchten, ankommende Abgeordnete mit ihren Anliegen zu konfrontieren.


Genau da gehören solche Aktionen für mich auch hin und nicht auf irgenwelche x-beliebigen Kreuzungen, Autobahnen, in Museen, oder der Landebahn von Flughäfen, wo es jeden in Politik im Grunde, persönlich, nur am Hintern vorbeiläuft.

Da wo die (politischen) Entscheidungsträger in diesen Land, die Lobbyhurren, die mit ihrer Büttelpolitik, im Dienst der Wirtschaft, lange überfällige Reformen torpedieren.
Die dürfen sich gerne jeden einzelnen Tag, während ihrer Legislaturperiode, davon gestört fühlen.



> Der eintreffende CDU-Chef Friedrich Merz wehrte die Fragen des Aktivisten zur Klimapolitik der Bundesregierung unwirsch ab.
> *"Raus hier", fuhr er den mit einem Mikrofon ausgestatteten Klimaschützer an und schob ihn an der Schulter in Richtung Ausgang.*


Hat jemand von jemanden wie Merz auch nur irgend etwas anderes erwartet?



> *Christoph de Vries (CDU), der die Aktion von seinem Bundestagsbüro aus beobachtete*, sagte der Deutschen Presse-Agentur: "Mir bereitet die zunehmende Radikalisierung und Rücksichtslosigkeit der 'Letzten Generation' große Sorge."* Der Bundestag müsse darauf mit klarer Ablehnung und nicht mit Verständnis reagieren.*


Lächerlich, gerade dort stören sie niemanden, außer genau die, die sich, wegen ihrer Tatenlosigkeit, auch davon gestört fühlen sollten.









						Blockadeversuch: Klima-Demos vor Bundestags-Bürogebäuden
					

In Berlin haben Klimaschutz-Demonstranten zwei Bundestags-Bürogebäude blockiert. Sie stellten zudem Fragen an Abgeordnete. CDU-Chef Friedrich Merz reagierte unwirsch.




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> And? Das kriminelle Vereinigungen verboten sind, ist nun wirklich nichts neues. Neu ist deine Forderung nach der Konsequenz "Reichsbürger *ALS* kriminelle Vereinigung" zu verbieten. Auf was bitte schön bezieht sich dieser Satz? Da gibt es nichts!


Wo ist das Problem dabei? Die sind ja scheinbar eine kriminelle Vereinigung und gut vernetzt.
Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2022)

Wenn sie nachweisbar eine kriminelle Vereinigung sind, dann sind sie schon heute verboten. Denn kriminelle Vereinigungen sind längt verboten. DKK007 fordert aber ausdrücklich eine Gesetzesänderung, um etwas *ALS* kriminelle Vereinigung zu verbieten, dass eben keine ist und deswegen bislang legal. Und genau so ein etwas gibt es bei Reichsbürgern afaik nicht, womit die ganze Forderung populistischer Bullshit wäre.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie nachweisbar eine kriminelle Vereinigung sind, dann sind sie schon heute verboten. Denn kriminelle Vereinigungen sind längt verboten. DKK007 fordert aber ausdrücklich eine Gesetzesänderung, um etwas *ALS* kriminelle Vereinigung zu verbieten, dass eben keine ist und deswegen bislang legal. Und genau so ein etwas gibt es bei Reichsbürgern afaik nicht, womit die ganze Forderung populistischer Bullshit wäre.


Sind die Reichsbürger für dich keine kriminelle Vereinigung?


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind die Reichsbürger für dich keine kriminelle Vereinigung?


Wenn man die Reichsbürger in Anhänger der Ideologie und Handlungen aufteilt, dann glaube ich nicht. Allein die verfassungsfeindlichen Gedanken sind ja nicht kriminell, oder besser gesagt, seitens des Gesetzes untersagt. Erst die Handlungen sind es.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn man die Reichsbürger in Anhänger der Ideologie und Handlungen aufteilt, dann glaube ich nicht.* Allein die verfassungsfeindlichen Gedanken sind ja nicht kriminell, oder besser gesagt, seitens des Gesetzes untersagt. Erst die Handlungen sind es.*


Alles andere wäre ja auch unsinnig, weil dann wohl nahezu 100% der Bevölkerung in Deutschland, bereits nur für irgendwelche Gedanken mal im Leben, schon mindestens einmal straffällig geworden wäre.

Abgesehen mal davon, das man reine Gedanken auch schlecht als Beweise für einen Tatbestand ermitteln kann, anders als wenn "jemand" sich, wie Teile der Reichsbürgerszene, zusammenschließt und konkreter festgehaltene Pläne (Schrift, Bild, Ton) verfasst, eine Tat auch begehen zu wollen.

Da ist dann halt, richtigerweise, davon auszugehen das dies eben nicht nur "Gedanken" sind, sondern den Gedanken auch (irgendwann) entsprechend reale Taten folgen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Abgesehen mal davon, das man reine Gedanken auch schlecht als Beweise für einen Tatbestand ermitteln kann, anders als wenn "jemand" sich, wie Teile der Reichsbürgerszene, zusammenschließt und konkreter festgehaltene Pläne verfasst, eine Tat auch begehen zu wollen. Da ist dann halt, richtigerweise, davon auszugehen das dies eben nicht nur "Gedanken" sind, sondern den Gedanken auch (irgendwann) entsprechend reale Taten folgen sollen.


Ebend. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. 

Und die AfD gehört eigentlich auch verboten. Nur das dann das Problem besteht, das sie einfach eine neue Partei gründen mit anderen Namen. Dann geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Steamhammer (16. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem bei sogenannten Reichsbürgern ist doch, dass sie gar keine Vereinigung sind. Diese Leute gründen keine Partei "Stürt den Staat" und melden keinen Verein "Reichsbürger e.V." an, die man verbieten könnte. Die treffen sich einfach privat.


Das gleiche Problem mit der anderen Seite wo gerne von den Protagonisten gefragt wird:"Wer ist den die Antifa"? wenn vermeintl. rechte deren Verbot fordern




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der kleine Waffenschein ist kein Problem, aber beim großen hat man erst nachträglich mit dem entziehen angefangen. Da könnte man die Hürden, einen zu bekommen, imho noch deutlich hochschrauben, denn faktisch ist so gut wie niemand in Deutschland auf eine Schusswaffe angewiesen.


Die Hürden zur Ausstellung einer WBK sind die selben wie später zum erhalten/behalten der selbigen...und bitte nicht die verschiedenen waffenrechtl. Erlaubnisdokumente durcheinanderwürfeln! Das mag für den Laien alles das selbe sein, zeigt aber deutlich, dass du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast und nur die Allgemeinplätze wiedergibst ,die von gewissen NGO´s und Politikern und Medien vorgeplappert werden (Siehe deine nächsten Auslassungen)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem aber fehlen meiner Meinung nach drei Elemente:
> - Aufbewahrungs- und Bezugsbeschränkungen: Ein Großteil der Waffenscheine wird für Hobbyzwecke aka Sportschützen ausgegeben.


Falsch - kein Sportschütze erhält einen "Waffenschein" welcher ja zum Führen der geladenen Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit berechtigt. Als Sportschütze hat man WBKn (Waffenbesitzkarten) wie übrigens auch Jäger und die anderen Legalwaffenbesitzer auch. Einen (großen) Waffenschein erhalten ausschließlich besonders gefärdete Personen und Wachunternehmen - insgesamt in Deutschland weniger als 10.000. Dem gegenüber stehen über 400.000 Jagdscheininhaber und knapp 500.000 Sportwaffenbesitzer+ einige Sachverständige,Sammler, Waffenhersteller etc. - Also insgesamt ca. 1 Million Waffenbesitzer in Deutschland, die zusammen etwa 5,8 Millionen Waffen und Waffenteile(Austauschläufe/ Wechselsysteme) besitzen. Aufbewahrungsbeschränkungen gibt es natürlich und wurden nach 2009 stark verschärft - kein Plan,was dich an den aktuellen Regelungen stört.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da man dem Schießssport sowieso nur in speziellen Einrichtungen nachgehen darf, ist es vollkommen überflüssig, dass diesen Leute die Aufbewahrung und der Kauf von Waffen außerhalb dieser Einrichtungen erlaubt wird.


Das liest sich 1 zu 1 wie die Argumente der Linkspartei und der Grünen...wurde aber schon mehrfach in allen Expertengremien im Bundestag als ad absurdum geführt - analog zur Forderung der Zentralen Aufbewahrung!

Bei knapp 6 Millionen legalen  scharfen Waffen und ein paar Milliarden Schuss Munition dafür würden die Lager der Schützenvereine wohl etwas größer ausfallen und wenn es noch nicht einmal die Bundeswehr schafft, ihre Munitionslager gegen Diebstahl zu sichern, willst du das ernsthaft auf die Schützenvereine abwälzen? Da schafft man nur ein El Dorado für Kriminelle, die da mit einem Schlag hunderte oder tausende Waffen erbeuten könnten und selbst Wachschutz und Aufschaltung zur Polizei ist witzlos, wenn man sich verinnerlicht, dass das Grüne Gewölbe in Dresden ausgeräumt wurde und nur 500 Meter vom nächsten Polizeiposten entfernt ist. Wie lange brauchen die wohl mitten in der Nacht zum abgelegenen Schützenhaus(ins besondere, wenn man mit nun bewaffneten Tätern rechnen müsste)?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch die wenigen bewaffneten Wachleute haben Arbeitgeber, die Ausrüstung verwahren und protokollieren können


Ja, das ist richtig - Waffenscheine für z.B. Geldtransporte werden nur für diese Tätigkeit ausgestellt und gelten nur für die Zeit des Auftrages - danach muss der Wachmann in aller Regel sein Arbeitsgerät wieder im Unternehmen einschließen und das Unternehmen verliert z.B. den Waffenschein, wenn kein entspr. Auftrag vorliegt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und selbst Jäger sind für gewöhnlich organisiert.


Das ist logisch ,was aber Jagdverbände mit den Waffen der Jäger zu tun haben sollen ,erschließt sich mir nicht - es sei denn, du forderst auch da eine zentrale Aufbewahrung...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Beschränkung der Stückzahl und Waffenart. Sportschießen mit Feuerwaffen ist auf sehr wenige Kaliber und Waffenformen beschränkt.


LOL...keine Ahnung von der Materie - wie ich mir schon dachte! 

Schießsport wird mit ALLEN zivil erhältlichen Waffen und Kalibern durchgeführt - das beginnt bei Feuerwaffen i.d.R. mit KK(.22LR/5,6mmLfB), geht im Kurzwaffensektor über .25ACP, .32ACP, .45ACP, 9mmLuger,357 Magnum, 44 Magnum und viele mehr und endet bei kalibern wie der 50 AE oder der .500 S&W in der Supermagnumklasse. 
Im Langwaffensektor sieht es nicht anders aus. Gebräuchlich auch hier die KK, dann .223Rem. , .308, 6BR,  30-30, 8x57IS, 30-06, .303 British und so weiter und so fort bis hin zu Hochleistungsbüchsen in .338 LapuaMagnum und .50BMG. Dazu noch x verschiedene Flintenmodelle und Kaliber!
Das ganze dann noch als Einzellader,Repetierer und Selbstladebüchsen bzw-flinten in allen Formen,Farben und Varianten.
Schießsport besteht nämlich nicht nur ausschließlich aus den Olympischen Disziplinen sondern Schießsport ist Breitensport und übrigens auch als "Immaterielles _Kulturerbe" der UNESCO anerkannt!_


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kein Sportschütze braucht mehr als je zwei und wenn er nicht professionell unterwegs ist eigentlich sogar nur eine und auch das nur, wenn er die Disziplin aktiv praktiziert.


Doppel-LOL..rest Siehe oben...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jäger und Sicherheitspersonal haben zwar eine größere Auswahl, nutzen aber je Nase i.d.R. auch nur zwei Waffen. Das könnte man genau so festschreiben. Bislang darf dagegen afaik jeder, der erstmal einen Waffenschein hat, so viele (legal erhältliche) Waffen beliebiger Bauart und beliebigen Kalibers kaufen, wie er will.


Das wird ja immer besser.    Googel mal bitte "Bedürfnis" im Zusammenhang mit privatem Waffenbesitz!

Der Jäger darf nur die Waffen erwerben, die er zur Jagd benötigt - das ist bei Langwaffen derzeit noch relativ unbegrenzt (da stimmt deine Aussage)weil man mit vielen unterschiedlichen Waffen jagen kann - bei Kurzwaffen ist in aller Regel bei 2 Stück Schluss. Selten kann ein Jäger noch eine 3. KW beantragen aber dafür muss er schon eine verdammt gute Erklärung haben (z.b. Fallenjagd für eine KK Pistole falls er noch keine hat)
Ein Sportschütze kann bis zu 10 Einzellader und Repetierlangwaffen bzw. Vorderladerrevolver auf die Sportschützen-WBK(gelb) erwerben - muss aber auch für jede Waffe im Zweifel eine Sportdisziplin nachweisen können!  
 "Gefährlichere"  Waffen - wie Pistolen,Revolver Hablautomaten und Repetierflinten kommen auf die grüne WBK und der Sportschütze muss JEDE einzeln beim Sportverband und Waffenbehörde vorab beantragen und nachweisen, das er diese Waffe benötigt! Also nix da mit kaufen wie mann lustig ist.

(Im übrigen widersprichst du dir selbst - einerseits haben Sportschützen deiner Aussage nach nur begrenzte Waffen-,Kaliberkombinationen - können andererseits "Waffen beliebiger Bauart und beliebigen Kalibers kaufen, wie er will"...was denn nun?)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Am allerwichtigsten: Beschränkung der Munition. Ein Jäger gibt auf der Pirsch selten mehr als eine Handvoll Schuss ab. Ein Sicherheitsbeamter normalerweise gar keinen.


Stimmt...Auf die Jagd nehme ich nur 5 Patronen für die Büchse mit (OK - in der Glock sind 15 )
Aber auch Jäger müssen!! Trainieren...Sicherheitspersonal (keine Beamten!) ebenso!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt außerhalb von Schießständen absolut nirgendwo in Deutschland irgend jemanden, der einen Grund hat, mehr als 10-20 Schuss bereit zu halten und noch weniger, die mehr als 10 pro Monat verbrauchen, sodass selbst eine Protokollierung von nicht-Trainingsmunition vollkommen zumutbar ist.


DAS ist absoluter Bullshit (Thema Ahnung und Sachkenntnis habe ich schon angesprochen?)

Bitte Informiere ich über die Sportordnungen der in Deutschland zugelassenen Sportverbände - diese Sportordnungen definieren wie der Trainings- und Wettkampfbetrieb auszusehen hat - wobei der Schießsport übrigens die einzige Sportart in Deutschland ist, wo der Ablauf und die Sportordnungen vom Bundesverwaltungsamt genemigt werden müssen und wo aktive Sportteilnahme für den Erhalt des Sportgerätes essentiel wichtig ist (Behörden/Gerichte verlangen hier tatsächlich beim Trainingsnachweis z.B. das in einer "bestimmten Intensität" trainiert werden muss )
Link zu den Sportordnungen:





						Schießsport
					

Anerkennung von Schießsportverbänden, Genehmigung und Änderung von Schießsportordnungen (§ 15 WaffG)




					www.bva.bund.de
				



 Nur mal als kleines Beispiel - die Disziplin Sportpistole Kleinkaliber beim DSB - um es mal olympisch zu halten - ist 60 Schuss(30 Präzision und 30 Duell) , Dreistellung bei KK-Gewehr (auch olympisch)ist 3x40 Schuss (also 120), eine Serie Trap(Tontaube) sind 25 Scheiben á 2 Schuss - also 50 Schrotpatronen wenn man ************************ schießt und ein Wettkampf hat 3 Serien (wieder 150 Schuss oder eben 75 - wenn man jede beim erste trifft)...und da sind die hunderte anderen Disziplinen noch gar nicht mitgerechnet - kein Plan, wie du das mit 10 Schuss pro Monat abhandeln willst wenn du von deiner Behörde genötigt wirst mindestens 6 Trainingstermine pro Jahr und Waffengattung (LW/KW) abzuleisten! Schießsport ist übrigens auch der einzige Sport, wo man zur Sportausübung gezwungen wird um seine Sportgeräte - in diesem fall die Waffen zu behalten!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur Gefährder, Terroristen und Amokläufer "brauchen" hunderte Schuss und mit schöner regelmäßig werden die bei denen auch gefunden. Legal gekauft und besessen. DAS MUSS AUFHÖREN.


Wenn ich dir Jetzt als Sportschütze und Jäger schreibe, wieviel Munition ich zuhause habe, würde das sicher einen Teil der Bevölkerung (Dich?) verunsichern  (um es mal mit den Worten eines Ex-Bundesinnenministers zu sagen)

Mach dir lieber Gedanken um Leute, die nur eine Pistole und eine Schachtel Munition (illegal) haben um sich gegen wasauchimmer zu verteidigen!  
Sportschützen sind - wie schon geschrieben - per Gesetz verpflichtet, ne Menge Munition zu verbrauchen, daher ist es ganz normal diese Munition als Großgebinde mit Mengenrabatt (meist ab 1000 Schuss) zu kaufen (oder sich diese Munition gleich selbst herzustellen )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die angedrohten Strafen sind jetzt schon drastisch. Wenn du nicht Todesstrafe, Straffolter und Zwangsarbeit wieder einführen willst, wirst du mit deinen Verschärfungsforderungen ein Problem am oberen Ende des Strafkatalogs bekommen.


100% D`accord


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist den Reichsbürgern aber egal, genau wie sich die meisten anderen Kriminellen kaum um Strafhöhen kümmern. Die Grundannahme derjenigen, die der Meinung sind, besser als der Staat zu sein ist: "Die kriegen mich eh nicht".
> Daher haben höhere Strafen 0 Abschreckungswirkung. Was es braucht ist mehr erfolgreiche Ermittlungen. Viel mehr. Aber wie soll das gehen, wenn die Täter in den Polizeizentralen sitzen?


Auch da stimme ich dir zu.

LG Steam


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind die Reichsbürger für dich keine kriminelle Vereinigung?



Was die Reichsbürger für mich sind, zählt nicht, denn wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat. Da zählt was vor Gericht nachweisbar ist.
Bislang wurden aber, gemessen an der Größe der Szene nur wenige Reichsbürger wegen Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung auch nur festgenommen geschweige denn verurteilt. Also kann man den meisten offensichtlich nichts derartiges nachweisen und genau deswegen will DKK007 sie ja einfach trotzdem so behandeln, als wäre dieser Nachweis erbracht. Bislang konnte er aber rein gar nichts nennen, was sonst als Entscheidungsgrundlage dienen soll. Das klingt verdammt nach Gesinnungsstrafrecht auf Basis von Nachrede.

(Davon abgesehen: Große Teile der Szene scheinen mir nicht organisiert zu sein und bei anderen großen Teilen scheint die kriminelle Energie beim Fahren ohne bundesdeutschen Führerschein zu Enden. Die Schnittgruppe aus Reichsbürgern, die sowohl orangisiert als auch gewaltbereit und z.B. in Bezug auf Waffen/Sprengstoff kriminell sind, erscheint mir klein. Aber ermitteln müssen das eben Behörden. Deren bisherigen Ergebnissen nach ist diese Schnittgruppe sogar winzig.)




Steamhammer schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem mit der anderen Seite wo gerne von den Protagonisten gefragt wird:"Wer ist den die Antifa"? wenn vermeintl. rechte deren Verbot fordern



Wobei das doppelt ironisch ist, denn es gibt einen Antifa e.V., der auch den öffentlich sichtbarsten Teil des antifaschistischen Spektrums darstellt. Aber das sind eben gerade diejenigen drin, deren kriminelle Energie bei zivliem Ungehorsam zur Blockade einer Demoroute endet und die sonst lieber Infostände o.ä. machen.

Teils linke, teils einfach nur auf Krawall stehende Autonome aus der Punk- oder Anarchoszene werden gehen zwar sehr gerne rabiat gegen Faschisten vor und gehören schon allein deswegen bekämpft, weil sie etwaige im Weg stehende Polizisten gleich mitnehmen und nicht immer RÜcksicht auf Folgeschäden bei Dritten nehmen. Aber genau die sind eben nicht "in der Antifa" organisiert und würden sich einen Dreck darum scheren, wenn das geforderte Verbot selbiger kommt.



> Falsch - kein Sportschütze erhält einen "Waffenschein" welcher ja zum Führen der geladenen Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit berechtigt. Als Sportschütze hat man WBKn (Waffenbesitzkarten)...



Bitte entschuldige die inkorrekte Verwendung amtlicher Bezeichnungen. Ich denke, es ist aus dem Kontext klargeworden, worum es geht.



> Das liest sich 1 zu 1 wie die Argumente der Linkspartei und der Grünen..



Wenn das für dich ein Argument ist, sind wir von einer sachlichen Diskussion wohl meilenweit entfernt.



> willst du das ernsthaft auf die Schützenvereine abwälzen?



Haben wir die Anschnallpflicht auf die Autofahrer abgewälzt? Ja.
Brandschutzbestimmungen auf Häuslebauer? Ja.
Lärmschutzregelungen auf Clubbetreiber? Ja.

Wie gesagt: Kaum jemand braucht eine Waffe. Wenn jemand mit einer Waffe Spaß haben will, dann steht der in der Pflicht, einen Weg zu finden, wie er den ohne negative Konsequenzen für die Bevölkerung haben kann. Und mir wäre jetzt auch nicht bekannt, dass ein Großteil in Deutschland hergestellten oder importierten Munition bei regelmäßigen Einbrüchen abhanden kommt. Irgendwie ist es also bis runter auf Ebene der Kleinhändler kein Problem, das Zeug unter Kontrolle zu halten. Erst bei Endkunden kommen Anhäufungen zu Stande, die abseits großer krimineller Vorhaben komplett überflüssig erscheinen, aber trotzdem legal sind.



> Da schafft man nur ein El Dorado für Kriminelle, die da mit einem Schlag hunderte oder tausende Waffen erbeuten könnten



Kriminelle, die hundert Waffen auf einen Schlag erbeuten und dabei mit einem großen Einbruch auffallen und anschließend polizeilicher Verfolgung ausgesetzt sind, sind mir wesentlich lieber als Extremisten, die hundert Waffen einfach nach Lust und Laune kaufen gehen. Wir hatten in den letzten Jahren eine ganze Reihe von Amokläufen/Attentaten in Deutschland, bei denen Besitzer legaler Waffen oder deren Angehörige eine Blutschneise gezogen haben. Selbst der NSU, der in Sachen illegaler Organisation wohl die bisherige Krönung darstellte, hat dagegen offensichtlich Jahre gebraucht, um zwei Drittel Pistole pro Nase zu organisieren (oder auch deutlich weniger, wenn man von mehr Nase ausgeht...) und pro Mord, soweit ich auf die schnelle recherchieren konnte, nicht einmal je ein Magazin verschossen. Franco A. hat seine Waffe gleich so lange Zeit an einem unauffälligen Ort zwischenlagern wollen, dass er noch vor dem ersten Schuss aufgeflogen ist. Die Waffe, mit der Walther Lübcke erschossen wurde, wechselte 1987 zum letzten Mal legal den Eigentümer und 30 Jahre lang fand sich keine einzige Spur eines Einsatzes.

Schließt eine Reduktion legaler Waffen aus, das stattdessen was mit illegalen geschieht? Natürlich nicht.
Aber ist es viel schwerer, was mit illegalen anzustellen? Ja. Vor allem ist die verdeckte Beschaffung offensichtlich so langwierig, dass die besonders bedenklichen kurzfristig radikalisierten Einzeltäter daran scheitern bzw. bislang eigentlich immer aus dem Sportschützen- oder Jägerumfeld stammten.
Und ich hoffe auch einfach mal, dass die bestehenden Untergrundstrukturen nicht massenhaft ungenutzte Schmuggelkapazitäten und riesige Lagerbestände haben, für denen ihnen nur wegen den legalen Angeboten die Käufer fehlen. Im Umkehrschluss würde es also schlicht genug Ware geben, wenn jeder, der heute mit nur teilweise legalen Hintergedanken eine Waffenbesitzkarte beantragt, auf einmal bei den Straßenhändlern aufschlägt.



> Das ist logisch ,was aber Jagdverbände mit den Waffen der Jäger zu tun haben sollen ,erschließt sich mir nicht - es sei denn, du forderst auch da eine zentrale Aufbewahrung...



Wäre bei nicht-gewerblichen Jägern zumindest zu prüfen. Auf eigenem Gebiet vor der Haustür jagt praktisch niemand; auf dem Weg zur Jagd beim Vereinsheim vorbeizufahren würde ich bei Hobbyisten für zumutbar halten. Vor allem aber wäre es zumutbar z.B. die Munition nur über Jagdvereine beziehbar zu machen und dort auch im Abgleich mit den ohnehin erfassten Abschüssen zu protokollieren: Wenn selbst der schlechtes Jäger auf der Pirsch im Schnitt fünf Schuss pro Wild verbraucht (gehört ihm der Jagdschein aus Tierschutzgründen entzogen! Aber das ist ein anderes Thema), aber einer der im Jahr nur dreimal was zu Strecke gebracht hat, 600 Schuss dafür bestellt, die er nicht auf dem Schießstand verbraucht, dann ist eine Überprüfung angebracht. Das wäre es allein schon wegen dem Verdacht auf Wilderei. Bislang fällt das aber schlichtweg nicht auf, weil ein Jagdscheininhaber unbegrenzt unkontrolliert shoppen gehen kann.



> Schießsport wird mit ALLEN zivil erhältlichen Waffen und Kalibern durchgeführt



Hmm. Ich hatte nach entsprechenden Wettbewerben recherchiert und nicht einmal einen Bruchteil davon gefunden. Aber gut, war die Recherche wohl doch nicht lang genug.

Stellt sich mir umgekehrt die Frage: Wieso sollte diese Vielfalt aus Sportgründen nötig sein? Es käme auch niemand auf die Idee u.a. einen 100 m, 102, 103, 105, 107 und 110 m Lauf durchzuführen. Auch Motorsportklassen gibt es nur für einen Bruchteil der verfügbaren Fahrzeug-Motorkombinationen.



> Doppel-LOL..rest Siehe oben...



Die Qualität deiner Argumente ist kaum zu steigern, ich werde mich gar nicht erst daran versuchen...



> Ein Sportschütze kann bis zu 10 Einzellader und Repetierlangwaffen bzw. Vorderladerrevolver auf die Sportschützen-WBK(gelb) erwerben - muss aber auch für jede Waffe im Zweifel eine Sportdisziplin nachweisen können!



Gut, dann gehen die Regeln etwas weiter als mir aus der Verwandtschaft komuniziert wurde (wobei es da Überlappungen mit Sammelleidenschaft geben mag, die vermutlich anders geregelt ist), aber wieso steht da noch "im Zweifel" drin? Bedarf sollte nicht erst nachsweispflichtig sein, wenn irgend jemand Zweifel anmeldet. Sondern immer. Und regelmäßig. Wer ein Auto auf öffentlichen Straßen bewegen will, geht damit auch nicht "im Zweifel" zum TÜV.



> (Im übrigen widersprichst du dir selbst - einerseits haben Sportschützen deiner Aussage nach nur begrenzte Waffen-,Kaliberkombinationen - können andererseits "Waffen beliebiger Bauart und beliebigen Kalibers kaufen, wie er will"...was denn nun?)



Die staatliche Prüfung erfolgt einmal pauschal nur für Waffenbesitz, danach kann er sich (unter den von dir genannten Auflagen) nach allem umgucken, was er will. Für die Teilnahme an bewerben braucht er aber eigentlich nur eine überschaubare Auswahl. Das ist ja genau der Widerspruch zwischen "dürfen" und "brauchen", den ich kritisiere: In Deutschland werden mit unschöner Regelmäßigkeit Waffen in den Händen gefährlicher Personen gefunden, die diese aus diversen Gründen haben durften, die aber (abseits ihrer Gewaltaten/-pläne) überhaupt keinen Bedarf an dieser Waffe hatten. Das ist einfach eine überflüssiges Risiko, denn niemand hat einen (objektiven) Nutzen von Waffen, die er nicht braucht, aber die Gesellschaft trägt offensichtlich ein Risiko durch Waffen, die (objektiv) niemand braucht. Diese Waffen müssen weg.



> Aber auch Jäger müssen!! Trainieren...Sicherheitspersonal (keine Beamten!) ebenso!
> ...
> ist 60 Schuss(30 Präzision und 30 Duell) , Dreistellung bei KK-Gewehr (auch olympisch)ist 3x40 Schuss (also 120), eine Serie Trap(Tontaube) sind 25 Scheiben á 2 Schuss - also 50 Schrotpatronen wenn man ************************ schießt und ein Wettkampf hat 3 Serien (wieder 150 Schuss oder eben 75 - wenn man jede beim erste trifft)...



Bevor du Diskussionsteilnehmern "Bullshit"s und "stupid"s an den Kopf wirfst, solltest du vielleicht eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Information einfügen:

Wie viele dieser Wettbewerbe und Training finden außerhalb staatlich genehmigter Schießanlagen statt?

Denn nur da wollte ich den privat zulässigen Munitionsvorrat beschränken. Und zwar auf die Menge, die ein Jäger bei einer, maximal zwei Pirschen braucht. Bis zum folgenden Wochenende muss er dann halt mal beim Vereinsheim/-"munitionswart" vorbei schauen.

Auf Schießständen, in einer relativ geordneten Umgebung, würde ich dagegen ein ähnliches Prinzip wie bei der Bundeswehr vorschlagen: Schüsse sind zu protokolieren, idealerweise müssen die leergeschossenen Patronen zurückgegeben werden. Das stelle ich mir als Laie relativ einfach vor, denn man lässt sich diesen Müll ja normalerweise nicht auftürmen und auch nicht unkontrolliert z.B. dem Nebenmann an den Kopf fliegen. Aber da ich es nicht genau weiß und Munitionsschmuggel an dieser Stelle ein nachgelagertes Thema wäre, habe ich dazu erstmal keine Aussage gemacht.

Mir ging es erstmal nur darum, dass 5000 Schuss im heimischen Waffenschrank illegal werden. Denn niemand verbraucht in Deutschland 5000 Schuss zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten nachzukaufen bzw. ohne sich in ein beaufsichtiges Umfeld zum Waffengebrauch zu begeben. Niemand außer diejenigen, die mit 50 Mann zu je 100 Schuss einen Auftritt hinlegen wollen, nachdem es Einkaufen und staatliche Aufsicht wie wir sie heute kennen, schlicht nicht mehr gäbe.



> Wenn ich dir Jetzt als Sportschütze und Jäger schreibe, wieviel Munition ich zuhause habe, würde das sicher einen Teil der Bevölkerung (Dich?) verunsichern  (um es mal mit den Worten eines Ex-Bundesinnenministers zu sagen)



Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch die Zahlen tatsächlich sind, aber natürlich gehe ich von Packungsgrößen bis dreistelliger Kapazität aus (bei .22 tendentiell etwas mehr als bei .500), die auch keineswegs als Einzelpackung gekauft werden. Aber wie gesagt: Ich sehe nicht, wofür du oder irgend ein anderer Sportler oder Jägar diesen Vorrat bei sich zu Hause brauchen sollte, wo er jeglicher regelmäßigen Kontrolle entzogen ist und selbst bei einer zufälligen oder von andersweitigem Verdacht verursachten Kontrolle nicht beanstandet werden kann. Wie du selbst sagst: 5-10 Schuss für eine Pirsch (plus 6 in der Kurzwaffe) und den Rest brauchst du nur fürs Training. Das findet aber in einer Sonderanlage für Waffengebrauch statt.



> Mach dir lieber Gedanken um Leute, die nur eine Pistole und eine Schachtel Munition (illegal) haben um sich gegen wasauchimmer zu verteidigen!



Mach ich auch. Und ich komme ziemlich schnell zu dem Schluss, dass eine Million potentielle Munitionszwischenhändler, die unbegrenzt kaufen dürfen, unbeschränkt transportieren dürfen und keinerlei Verbleibsnachweis erbringen müssen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit drastisch steigern, dass so jemand eine Schachtel hat. Oder drei. Oder Dreißig. Wenn der illegale Erwerb von ein paar Patronen genauso schwierig wäre, wie der illegale Erwerb der Waffe selbst, sähe die Lage deutlich anders aus und solche Leute müssten sich z.B. auch dreimal überlegen, ob sie jemals ein paar ihrer wertvollen Schüsse für sowas wie heimliches Training verbrauchen wollen.



> Sportschützen sind - wie schon geschrieben - per Gesetz verpflichtet, ne Menge Munition zu verbrauchen, daher ist es ganz normal diese Munition als Großgebinde mit Mengenrabatt (meist ab 1000 Schuss) zu kaufen (oder sich diese Munition gleich selbst herzustellen )



Ich glaube der Handel mit den Grundsubstanzen zur Munitionsherstellung ist tatsächlich schon besser reglementiert als der mit der fertigen Munition. Bei letzterer gibt es zwar die qualitative Einschränkung auf Kaliber, die du offiziell besitzt, aber bei ersterer schrillen die Alarmglocken auch mengenabhängig. (Jedenfalls ist das so, wenn man diese Richtung verwendbare Substanzen aus ganz anderen Gründen haben will.)


----------



## compisucher (16. Dezember 2022)

@ruyven_macaran
@Steamhammer
Also, die Diskussion führt an der Gefährdungslage aus meiner Sicht vorbei.

Ich habe ja Kund getan, das ich keine Waffe zu Hause besitze.
Dennoch betreibe ich Schießsport.
Zu ca. 40% Bogensport (der ist allerdings zu Hause geparkt).
Zu ca. 40% Skeet und Trap (Das ist mit Schrotflinten auf Flugziele und beides olympische Disziplinen)
Davon habe ich drei unterschiedliche Flinten eingelagert.
Und der Rest ist "just for fun" Schießen mit alten/antiken Vorderladern, Gewehr wie Pistole/Revolver.
Hier habe ich 4 Vorderladergewehre und zwei Vorderladerpistolen.
Grüne WBK.

Unbedarft der aktuellen gesetzlichen Regelung wird das bei uns im Schützenclub so gehandhabt,
dass alle Waffen und die Munition wirklich sehr gut gesichert im Clubhaus aufbewahrt werden.

Diese Möglichkeit hat aber nicht jeder Verein und es spielt unterm Strich kaum eine Rolle, wie viele Waffen vorhanden sind, sondern wie gut diese gegenüber Unbefugten gesichert sind.

Der Gesetzgeber schreibt eindeutig vor, wie die Waffen und Munition gelagert/gesichert sein müssen.

Ich kenne viele Vereine, die ihre Anlage weit ab von Siedlungen im nirgendwo haben und es dort mehr oder weniger regelmäßig zu Einbrüchen kommt.
Und hier sehe ich die größte Gefahr, das nämlich Unberechtigte in den Besitz von Schusswaffen kommen.

Ich kann nur für meinen Verein sprechen
Dieser geht aber sehr sorgsam damit um, wer denn Mitglied werden darf und wer nicht.
Und ja, es kommen mehrmals im Jahr Interessenten auf die Anlage, denen man schon ansieht, dass deren Interessenslage eben nicht der sportliche Wettbewerb, sondern anderes ist.
Wobei das Argument der "Selbstverteidigung" meist noch das Harmloseste ist.
Diese Interessenten heben aber bei einem Schießverein nix zu suchen.
Der Gesetzgeber hat z. B. im Falle der "Selbstverteidigung" andere Regelungen mit berechtigt hohe Hürden geschaffen.

Was will ich damit sagen.

Es gibt unterschiedlichste Gründe, Waffen besitzen zu wollen, primäre eben Schießsport, Jagd, Eigenschutz und Sammler.

Diese aber pauschal in einen Topf zu schmeissen ist eben genau so doof, wie allgemein vom Radfahrer zu sprechen.

Da gibts auch z B. die Familie mit Kinder-/oder Einkaufsanhänger, den (Freizeit-)Sportler, der Berufliche (Bote) und irgendwo dann auch die wenigen Chaoten, die kein Verkehrsschild kennen und deren Vokabular aus 99% Schimpfwörten gegenüber Mitmenschen  besteht.
Nur weil letztere sich völlig rücksichtslos verhalten, kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee, das Fahrrad zu verbieten.

So ein Hobby  mag der Einzelne evtl. nicht nachvollziehen aber ich kritisiere ja auch nicht den 18jährigen, der sich gleich nach der Fahrprüfung ein 300 PS Auto holt und menschenverachtend durch die Gegend rast oder der Irre auf dem Skihang, der nur Vollgas und auf kleine Kinder zielend über die Piste hetzt.

Es geht IMMER darum, wie verantwortungsvoll der Einzelne damit umgeht.
Ich bin IMMER gegen eine übertriebene gesetzliche Regelung, da ich die persönliche Freiheit als höher bewerte und prinzipiell auf das gesunde Menschenvertrauen setze.

Und, aus den Kriminalstatistiken geht klar hervor, dass die primäre Tatwaffen in ganz Europa das große Küchenmesser aus dem Messerblock und der 99 ct. Cutter bzw. der Latthammer für 10 € aus dem Baumarkt ist.

Wird also Zeit den Messerblock und am Besten den ganzen Baumarkt zu verbieten...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Dezember 2022)

Vor allen, wer braucht, wenn er wirklich töten will, schon zwingend eine halbautomatische Pistole, oder ein Gewehr, wenn er auch völlig legal halbautomatische Reptierarmbrüste, mit 8 Schuss Magazin, wie die nachfolgende, erwerben kann:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrgbA2hcCiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab etwa Minute dreizehn führt er das schießen mit ihr vor.
Nach einem Schuss, nachladen, entsichern und schießen, in 1 Sekunde und weniger.


----------



## compisucher (16. Dezember 2022)

OK, das Teil kannte ich noch nicht.
Ein 8 Schuss Magazin  braucht aber der Sportschütze definitiv nicht, außer es ist grottenschlecht und braucht so viele Bolzen, um überhaupt was zu treffen...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> OK, das Teil kannte ich noch nicht.
> Ein 8 Schuss Magazin  braucht aber der Sportschütze definitiv nicht, außer es ist grottenschlecht und braucht so viele Bolzen, um überhaupt was zu treffen...


Diese Reptierarmbrust, wenn du mal die ganzen Kanäle auf youtube durchschaust,  in denen die Vlad meist behandelt wird, werden, mit dem Magazin, auch nicht primär für Sportschützen beworben, sondern als "legale Selbstverteidigung", die wirklich absolut jeder, auch ohne irgend eine Form des Waffenscheins, grundsätzlich erwerben und nutzen darf.

Nicht wenige Kunden die diese Armbrust, plus Magazin, kaufen werden das also wohl tun weil sie passionierte Armbrustschützen sind, die es wegen des Schießens, als Sport, tun.


----------



## compisucher (16. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Diese Reptierarmbrust, wenn du mal die ganzen Kanäle auf youtube durchschaust,  in denen die Vlad meist behandelt wird, werden, mit dem Magazin, auch nicht primär für Sportschützen beworben, sondern als "legale Selbstverteidigung", die wirklich absolut jeder, auch ohne irgend eine Form des Waffenscheins, grundsätzlich erwerben und nutzen darf.
> 
> Nicht wenige Kunden die diese Armbrust, plus Magazin, kaufen werden das also wohl tun weil sie passionierte Armbrustschützen sind, die es wegen des Schießens, als Sport, tun.



Wobei das ja völlig irre ist.
Was genau soll man mit einer Armbrust anfangen, wenn ein Gegner mit einem Messer auf einem zu rennt oder noch blöder, selbst ein Schusswaffe hat? Zumal in solchen Situationen der Adrenalinspiegel so hoch sein dürfte, dass es sehr schwer wird, mit dem Teil irgendetwas überhaupt zu treffen.
Für Armbrust wie Bogen braucht man im potentiellen Verteidigungsfall entweder ausreichend Abstand und/oder den "Hinterhaltsvorteil". 
Und dann wird das Argument "Selbstverteidigung" schon echt schwer...

Das ist m.  E. eine typische Waffe für "zuerst schießen und dann fragen".
Bei sowas hätte ich jetzt echt kein Problem damit, das es auf die Liste kommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist m.  E. eine typische Waffe für "zuerst schießen und dann fragen".


Bei dieser "Selbstverteidigung" geht es wohl auch weniger um den Typen der dich auf offener Straße plötzlich mal mit einem Messer bedroht, weil er dich z.B. ausrauben will.
Als ehr um das Szenario "Staat und Strukturen" in Deutschland sind zusammengebrochen, Selbstverteidigung gegen Plünderer, ect.
Ist zumindest das was man immer wieder aus diesen Kanälen dazu raushört.



compisucher schrieb:


> Bei sowas hätte ich jetzt echt kein Problem damit, das es auf die Liste kommt.



Problem ist halt, das Magazin stammt nicht vom selben Hersteller der Armbrust, ist also kein offizielles Nachrüstteil und wird entsprechend nicht zusammen von diesen angeboten (Händler tun dies aber durchaus) und die Armbrust alleine ist ja auch nicht das Problem, an der Sache.

Sondern lediglich das eben inoffizielle, nachrüstbare, Magazin zu ihr, welches es ermöglicht 8 Schuss, in etwa 5 Sekunden, evt. noch etwas weniger, wenn sehr routiniert, abzugeben und das auf bis immerhin effektiv etwa 73m.


----------



## compisucher (16. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei dieser "Selbstverteidigung" geht es wohl auch weniger um den Typen der dich auf offener Straße plötzlich mal mit einem Messer bedroht, weil er dich ausrauben will.
> Als ehr um das Szenario "Staat und Strukturen" in Deutschland sind zusammengebrochen, Selbstverteidigung gegen Plünderer, ect.
> Ist zumindest das was man immer wieder aus diesen Kanälen dazu raushört.


Aha, also das "Fallout" oder "Walking Dead" Szenario.
Yo, mei...
Wenn 20 hungrige Mäuler in die 3-Zi. Wohnung stürmen, nützen 8 Bolzen auch relativ wenig.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wird also Zeit den Messerblock und am Besten den ganzen Baumarkt zu verbieten...


Das Problem sind auch nicht die gut verschlossenen Waffen in Schützenvereinen, sondern die illegalen Waffen auf dem Schwarzmarkt. Das sind schätzungsweise 20-40 Millionen Schusswaffen in der BRD.
Davon sind bestimmt auch viele mit entfernten Seriennummern.
Nur hohe Strafen schrecken vom illegalen Besitz ab.

Allerdings sind die Vorfälle mit Schusswaffen in den letzten Jahren wohl leicht rückläufig:

Anzahl der Straftaten mit Schusswaffengebrauch in Deutschland von 2012 bis 2021

Auch wenn es krasse Ausnahmen mit Toten gibt.


----------



## compisucher (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem sind auch nicht die gut verschlossenen Waffen in Schützenvereinen, sondern die illegalen Waffen auf dem Schwarzmarkt. Das sind schätzungsweise 20-40 Millionen Schusswaffen in der BRD.
> Davon sind bestimmt auch viele mit entfernten Seriennummern.
> Nur hohe Strafen schrecken vom illegalen Besitz ab.


Das ist im Prinzip das, worauf ich hinaus wollte.
Wobei die 20-40 Mio. mir irrsinnig hoch vorkommt.

Der Zugriff von Unberechtigten auf Sportschützenwaffen erfolgt leider auch im häuslichen Bereich.
Sprich, es gibt leider unter den Sportwaffenbesitzern und/oder Jägern immer wieder Protagonisten, die nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Waffen gesichert zu verräumen.
Der eine oder andere Amokläufer hatte diese Gelegenheit genutzt.
Das würde mir halt nie im Leben einfallen, dass Kinder oder Jugendliche aus dem eigenen Haushalt  irgendwie da ran kommen. Alleine die Unfallgefahr ist da verdammt hoch.



RyzA schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die Vorfälle mit Schusswaffen in den letzten Jahren wohl leicht rückläufig:
> 
> Anzahl der Straftaten mit Schusswaffengebrauch in Deutschland von 2012 bis 2021
> 
> Auch wenn es krasse Ausnahmen mit Toten gibt.


Und das meinte ich auch mit vorhin.
Deine verlinkte Statistik weist 7.955 Straftaten mit Schusswaffen in 2021 auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon ca. hälftig wurde auch geschossen.

Die nur leichte Rückläufige Statistik zeigt m. E. aber auch auf, dass die in diesem Zeitraum statt gefundenen Verschärfungen im Waffengesetz kaum einen Einfluss auf die Straftaten mit Schusswaffen hatten.
Ergo dürfte es sich tatsächlich zum überwiegenden Teil um illegale/schwarze Waffen handeln.

Dem gegenüber stehen fast 20.000 Messerattacken mit Messern im gleichen Zeitraum:








						Fast 20.000 Messerangriffe in einem Jahr in Deutschland - WELT
					

Eine bundeseinheitliche Statistik gibt es nicht, doch nun zeigen Zahlen aus den Ländern die Dimension der Attacken: Allein 2020 gab es mindestens 100 Tote durch Messerangriffe. Ein bedeutender Anteil der Taten steht in Zusammenhang mit häuslicher Gewalt.




					www.welt.de
				




Ich will bestimmt nicht die Schusswaffe verharmlosen, jeder einzelne Schuss ist einer zu viel.
Aber ca. 5x mehr mit relativ leicht zugänglichen Messern ist halt ne Ansage...


----------



## Steamhammer (16. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige die inkorrekte Verwendung amtlicher Bezeichnungen. Ich denke, es ist aus dem Kontext klargeworden, worum es geht.


Geschenkt...aber wenn wir uns eine sachliche Diskussion unter erwachsenen wünschen, sind die korrekten Begrifflichkeiten durchaus wichtig.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich ein Argument ist, sind wir von einer sachlichen Diskussion wohl meilenweit entfernt.


Warum? Linkspartei und Grüne stellen regelmäßig - also quasi jährlich "Kleine Anfragen" zum Waffenrecht an bund-und Landesparlamente und haben auch kein Problem damit ,alle Jahre wieder die zentrale Aufbewahrung von Waffen zu fordern, obwohl diese Idee von den Expertengremien im BT schon öfter als nicht praktikabel und unsinnig abgebügelt wurde.
 Gerne darf sich der geneigte Leser diese Drucksache duchschauen - ist zwar aus Bayern aber durchaus interessant:


			https://www1.bayern.landtag.de/www/ElanTextAblage_WP18/Drucksachen/Schriftliche%20Anfragen/18_0014369.pdf
		

Ins besondere die darin genannten eingezogenen illegalen Waffen (Punkt 5.3) und die tatsächlichen Delikte mit Schusswaffen in Bayern im Jahre 2020 sind wissenswert um eine Vergleichsgröße zur vermeintlichen Gefahr durch Legalwaffenbesitzer zu haben (vor allem bei dem Hintergrund der hohen Legalwaffendichte in Bayern) Punkt 6.1 und vor allem Punkt 7 sind bezeichnend.
Eine andere "Kleine Anfrage" Zum Thema Neonazis und Waffen:


			https://dserver.bundestag.de/btd/19/262/1926204.pdf
		





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben wir die Anschnallpflicht auf die Autofahrer abgewälzt? Ja.
> Brandschutzbestimmungen auf Häuslebauer? Ja.
> Lärmschutzregelungen auf Clubbetreiber? Ja.


Ernsthaft? Niveaulimbo siehe meine Meinung dazu weiter oben...
Na gut:
Anschnallpflicht: gab es nach langen Erhebungen mit erwiesener Evidenz und Wirkung auf die Schutzwirkung.
Brandschutz: müssen auch Schützenvereine aus eigenen Mitteln einhalten und finanzieren
Lärmschutz: müssen auch Schützenvereine aus eigenen Mitteln einhalten und finanzieren


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Kaum jemand braucht eine Waffe.


Deine Meinung...aber bitte projeziere die nicht auf den Rest der Menschen in diesem Land! Und auch bitte Vorsicht mit der subjektiven Bewertung was jemand zu brauchen hat oder nicht - nicht, dass irgendwann mal jemand früh aufsteht und dir irgendetwas wegnimmt,verbietet oder dich enteignet weil er der Meinung ist, du hast es nicht zu brauchen 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit einer Waffe Spaß haben will, dann steht der in der Pflicht, einen Weg zu finden, wie er den ohne negative Konsequenzen für die Bevölkerung haben kann.


Dem trägt der Gesetzgeber Rechnung, in dem er strenge Auflagen zur Aufbewahrung der Waffen erlassen hat!
Siehe Waffengesetz § 36


			§ 36 WaffG - Einzelnorm
		





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und mir wäre jetzt auch nicht bekannt, dass ein Großteil in Deutschland hergestellten oder importierten Munition bei regelmäßigen Einbrüchen abhanden kommt. Irgendwie ist es also bis runter auf Ebene der Kleinhändler kein Problem, das Zeug unter Kontrolle zu halten. Erst bei Endkunden kommen Anhäufungen zu Stande, die abseits großer krimineller Vorhaben komplett überflüssig erscheinen, aber trotzdem legal sind.


Beim "Endkunden" kommt auch nichts weg...keine Ahnung auf was du hinaus willst. Waffendiebstähle sind extrem selten und wenn es dir egal ist, wenn bei der BW mal eben 60k Schuss Kriegswaffenmunition entfleuchen, dann sollten dich die paar Schachteln Zivilmuni ,die alle jahre mal wegkommen nicht jucken (Achtung Sarkasmus)








						Bundeswehr-Skandal: 60.000 Schuss Munition unauffindbar - Schlamperei oder Diebstahl aus eigenen Reihen?
					

Die Bundeswehr ist um einen Skandal reicher. Aus dem Munitionsbestand fehlen tausende Patronen. Jetzt schaltet sich die Staatsanwaltschaft ein.




					www.merkur.de
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schließt eine Reduktion legaler Waffen aus, das stattdessen was mit illegalen geschieht? Natürlich nicht.
> Aber ist es viel schwerer, was mit illegalen anzustellen? Ja.


Seltsam...fast Tagtäglich werden in Deutschland Menschen mit illegalen Waffen getötet - scheint also doch nicht so schwer zu sein...z.B.
7.12.22 Frankfurt








						Verdächtiger nach tödlichen Schüssen in Frankfurt in U-Haft
					

In Frankfurt-Praunheim ist ein 38 Jahre alter Mann auf offener Straße erschossen worden. Die Polizei nahm einen 40-Jährigen fest. Täter und Opfer kannten sich offenbar.




					www.hessenschau.de
				



13.12.22 Frankfurt








						Mann in Frankfurt erschossen – Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt
					

Nachdem im Frankfurter Stadtteil Rödelheim ein 56 Jahre alter Mann erschossen wurde, laufen die Ermittlungen. Bislang konnte kein Tatverdächtiger gefasst werden.




					www.hessenschau.de
				



...nur mal fix aus frankfurt die letzten paar Tage


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem ist die verdeckte Beschaffung offensichtlich so langwierig, dass die besonders bedenklichen kurzfristig radikalisierten Einzeltäter daran scheitern bzw. bislang eigentlich immer aus dem Sportschützen- oder Jägerumfeld stammten.


Kurzfristig ist beim Waffenerwerb als Sportschütze erstmal gar nicht - mindestens 12 Monate Vereins-und Verbandszugehörigkeit und nachgewiesene Trainings vor der ersten Erlaubniss machen der Idee nen Strich durch die Rechnung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe auch einfach mal, dass die bestehenden Untergrundstrukturen nicht massenhaft ungenutzte Schmuggelkapazitäten und riesige Lagerbestände haben, für denen ihnen nur wegen den legalen Angeboten die Käufer fehlen. Im Umkehrschluss würde es also schlicht genug Ware geben, wenn jeder, der heute mit nur teilweise legalen Hintergedanken eine Waffenbesitzkarte beantragt, auf einmal bei den Straßenhändlern aufschlägt.


Großes Kino den Legalwaffenbesitzern illegale Aktivitäten im großen Stil nachzureden #Diskussionsniveau 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre bei nicht-gewerblichen Jägern zumindest zu prüfen. Auf eigenem Gebiet vor der Haustür jagt praktisch niemand; auf dem Weg zur Jagd beim Vereinsheim vorbeizufahren würde ich bei Hobbyisten für zumutbar halten. Vor allem aber wäre es zumutbar z.B. die Munition nur über Jagdvereine beziehbar zu machen und dort auch im Abgleich mit den ohnehin erfassten Abschüssen zu protokollieren


Komisch - ich jage bei einem Verwandten im Revier, dem tatsächlich 1000HA am eigenen Grundstück beginnen...und ich bin in keinem Jagdverein - wo soll ich nochmal Waffen und Munition abholen?
Diese deine vorgeschlagenen Zustände gab es schon mal - aber die DDR will hier sicher keiner wieder haben!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich hatte nach entsprechenden Wettbewerben recherchiert und nicht einmal einen Bruchteil davon gefunden. Aber gut, war die Recherche wohl doch nicht lang genug.


Nun, ich habe dir den Link zu den Sportordnungen geliefert darin stehen die Disziplin aller Verbände in denen Wettkämpfe ausgetragen werden...Deine Recherchequalität kann ich nicht beurteilen!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir umgekehrt die Frage: Wieso sollte diese Vielfalt aus Sportgründen nötig sein? Es käme auch niemand auf die Idee u.a. einen 100 m, 102, 103, 105, 107 und 110 m Lauf durchzuführen. Auch Motorsportklassen gibt es nur für einen Bruchteil der verfügbaren Fahrzeug-Motorkombinationen.


Schießsport ist ein technischer Sport und wie z.B. im Motorsport gibt es auch dutzende - eher hunderte verschiedene Kombinationen und Klassen - da z.B.angefangen beim Minibike über Gokarts bis hin zu Superbike,Ralleye oder Formel1
Erweitere einfach mal deinen Horizont !


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Qualität deiner Argumente ist kaum zu steigern, ich werde mich gar nicht erst daran versuchen...


Dito


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gut, dann gehen die Regeln etwas weiter als mir aus der Verwandtschaft komuniziert wurde (wobei es da Überlappungen mit Sammelleidenschaft geben mag, die vermutlich anders geregelt ist), aber wieso steht da noch "im Zweifel" drin? Bedarf sollte nicht erst nachsweispflichtig sein, wenn irgend jemand Zweifel anmeldet. Sondern immer. Und regelmäßig. Wer ein Auto auf öffentlichen Straßen bewegen will, geht damit auch nicht "im Zweifel" zum TÜV.


Im "Zweifel" deshalb, weil die gelbe WBK im prinzip erstmal das "Sportschützenbedürfnis" bezeugt und man damit bestimmte Waffen erwerben darf, ohne jede einzeln bei Verband und Behörde vorab zu beantragen (anmelden muss man natürlich jede Waffe). Allerdings muss auch hier jede dieser Waffen für das sportliche Schiessen zugelassen sei - also es muss eine entsprechende Disziplin in einem Sportverband existieren und das kann der Sachbearbeiter in der Waffenbehörde natürlich abfragen (falls er Zweifel an der Nutzbarkeit hat)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die staatliche Prüfung erfolgt einmal pauschal nur für Waffenbesitz, danach kann er sich (unter den von dir genannten Auflagen) nach allem umgucken, was er will.


Die staatliche Prüfung/Kontrolle erfolgt fortwährend - das sportl. Bedürfnis wird afaik nach 5 und 10 Jahren geprüft bzw. sowieso beim Erwerb einer neuen Waffe. Die Zuverlässigkeit wird bei jedem Waffenbesitzer automatisch und Kostenpflichtig alle spätestens alle 3 Jahre geprüft (großes Führungszeugnis) - mittlerweile inklusive Verfassungsschutzabfrage!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Teilnahme an bewerben braucht er aber eigentlich nur eine überschaubare Auswahl.


Das definiert in einem freien Land bitte jeder selbst


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau der Widerspruch zwischen "dürfen" und "brauchen", den ich kritisiere: In Deutschland werden mit unschöner Regelmäßigkeit Waffen in den Händen gefährlicher Personen gefunden, die diese aus diversen Gründen haben durften, die aber (abseits ihrer Gewaltaten/-pläne) überhaupt keinen Bedarf an dieser Waffe hatten. Das ist einfach eine überflüssiges Risiko, denn niemand hat einen (objektiven) Nutzen von Waffen, die er nicht braucht, aber die Gesellschaft trägt offensichtlich ein Risiko durch Waffen, die (objektiv) niemand braucht. Diese Waffen müssen weg.


Wenn jetzt die Waffen z.B. bei den Reichis abgenommen werden zeigt das doch, dass der Rechtsstaat funktioniert und die aktuellen Gestze ausreichen!
Wir als Gesellschaft tragen auch das Risiko, das Wir oder unsere Kinder beim verlassen der Wohnung von einem z.B. alkoholisierten Autofahret tot gefahren werden - deshalb verlangt keiner hier das Verbot von Alkohol oder Autos sondern wir arrangieren uns  mit diesem Restrisiko als sog. allgemeines Lebensrisiko.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bevor du Diskussionsteilnehmern "Bullshit"s und "stupid"s an den Kopf wirfst, solltest du vielleicht eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Information einfügen:
> 
> Wie viele dieser Wettbewerbe und Training finden außerhalb staatlich genehmigter Schießanlagen statt?


Nun, ganz einfach - unterschlagen habe ich nichts ,nur deine äh-einfach erscheinende Idee scheitert eben an der Realität. Die meissten Wettbewerbe finden eben nun mal nich am eigenen Stamm-oder Vereinsschiesstand statt!
Da findet nur das Training statt und da meist noch nicht einmal alle Disziplinen weil nicht jeder Schießstand für alle Waffen/Disziplinen zugelassen ist (z.B. keine 100m oder 300m Bahnen). Wettkämpfe der Verschiedenen Wettkampfebenen Verein,Kreis, Bezirk, Land,Bund werden im ganzen Land verteilt durchgeführt - ich z.B. reise da auch schon einmal 250 Km zur Landesmeisterschaft an.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn nur da wollte ich den privat zulässigen Munitionsvorrat beschränken. Und zwar auf die Menge, die ein Jäger bei einer, maximal zwei Pirschen braucht. Bis zum folgenden Wochenende muss er dann halt mal beim Vereinsheim/-"munitionswart" vorbei schauen.


Nicht jeder Schütze oder Jäger hat ein Vereinsheim und wer soll bitte den Munitionswart geben - welche spezielle Qualifikation soll diese Person bitte haben damit sie zuverläassiger ist als der Waffenbesitzer selbst? Wer soll sich diese Verantwortung ans Bein binden? Und wer verhindert, dass sich der Schütze Waffe und Munition mit dem Vorwand der Wettkampfteilname  im Vereinsheim abholt und dann seine vermeintliche Straftat begeht, die du ja mi der Regelung eigendlich verhindern willst?

Alle diese Fragen und Probleme die du hier Ansprichst, wurden in den von mir schon benannten Expertengremien im Bundestag gestellt und als nicht praktikabel ad acta gelegt (zumal der zu erwartende Sicherheitsgewinn in keinerlei Verhältniss zum Aufwand steht)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir ging es erstmal nur darum, dass 5000 Schuss im heimischen Waffenschrank illegal werden. Denn niemand verbraucht in Deutschland 5000 Schuss zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten nachzukaufen bzw. ohne sich in ein beaufsichtiges Umfeld zum Waffengebrauch zu begeben. Niemand außer diejenigen, die mit 50 Mann zu je 100 Schuss einen Auftritt hinlegen wollen, nachdem es Einkaufen und staatliche Aufsicht wie wir sie heute kennen, schlicht nicht mehr gäbe.


Blödsinnige Unterstellung...Alle diese Fragen und Probleme die du hier Ansprichst, wurden in den von mir schon benannten Expertengremien im Bundestag gestellt und als nicht praktikabel ad acta gelegt (zumal der zu erwartende Sicherheitsgewinn in keinerlei Verhältniss zum Aufwand steht) Nochmal für Dich 

Aber nochmal etwas sachliches aus der Praxis: z.B. gerade bei KK-Waffen gibt es große Schwankungen in der Qualität der Munition und die Waffen sind sehr Munitionsfühlig. Da fahren viele Schützen zum Munitionshersteller oder Händler mit entsprechendem Service und lassen ihre Waffen anschiessen - also die beste Munition einer Sorte aus einem Fertigungslos wird ermittelt. Danach wird im Regelfall das gesamte Los gekauft um möglichst lange mit der nun super passenden Munition schiessen zu können.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch die Zahlen tatsächlich sind, aber natürlich gehe ich von Packungsgrößen bis dreistelliger Kapazität aus (bei .22 tendentiell etwas mehr als bei .500), die auch keineswegs als Einzelpackung gekauft werden. Aber wie gesagt: Ich sehe nicht, wofür du oder irgend ein anderer Sportler oder Jägar diesen Vorrat bei sich zu Hause brauchen sollte, wo er jeglicher regelmäßigen Kontrolle entzogen ist und selbst bei einer zufälligen oder von andersweitigem Verdacht verursachten Kontrolle nicht beanstandet werden kann. Wie du selbst sagst: 5-10 Schuss für eine Pirsch (plus 6 in der Kurzwaffe) und den Rest brauchst du nur fürs Training. Das findet aber in einer Sonderanlage für Waffengebrauch statt.


Es gibt aber nun mal nicht jede Munition zu jeder Zeit in der gewünschten Menge oder Qualität zu kaufen - also muss gekauft werden, wenn der Händler was am Lager hat und den Preisgestaltung habe ich ja schon angesprochen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Handel mit den Grundsubstanzen zur Munitionsherstellung ist tatsächlich schon besser reglementiert als der mit der fertigen Munition. Bei letzterer gibt es zwar die qualitative Einschränkung auf Kaliber, die du offiziell besitzt, aber bei ersterer schrillen die Alarmglocken auch mengenabhängig. (Jedenfalls ist das so, wenn man diese Richtung verwendbare Substanzen aus ganz anderen Gründen haben will.)


Bei der Herstellung von Munition gibt es natürlich extra Erlaubnisse und Auflagen nach Sprengstoffrecht
Beschränkt ist hier komischerweise übrigens nur das Schießpulver an sich - Anzündhütchen sind frei ab 18 und Geschosse und Hülsen sind rechtlich einfach nur Metallschrott LG
Nur noch mal als Disclaimer - mir liegt es fern hier den Kollegen @ruyven_macaran runter zu machen - allerdings konnte ich seine falschen (Tatsachen)Behauptungen zum Waffenrecht nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen!
Ins besondere weil die Nancy Faser sich gerade mit ihrer Reichsbürgerrazzia profilieren will und das Waffengesetz auf ihrer Agenda dazu steht.(Andererseits ist das Thema aus den Abendnachrichten schon wieder verschwunden...so groß kann die Ausbeute an "Waffen" da nicht gewesen sein - zumal man noch nicht einmal den obligatorischen "Gabentisch" mit den beschlagnamten bösen Sachen präsentiert hat)

LG: Steam


----------



## hoffgang (16. Dezember 2022)

Eine Menge von dem was Steamhammer schreibt ist sehr sehr richtig und gleichermaßen notwendig ebendies zur Diskussion zu stellen.

Vornweg, ich bin (war) Sportschütze und hab das auf Weltmeisterschaftsniveau betrieben in verschiedenen Disziplinen & Kalibern, bin selbst Waffenbesitzer. Der Sport macht es ab einem gewissen Niveau einfach notwendig eine eigene Waffe zu besitzen, für den aller größten Teil der Sportschützen wird das eine Waffe im Kaliber .22 lfb sein.

Ich hab Groß- wie Kleinkaliber geschossen und ich würd trotzdem mal dringend hinterfragen warum wir mit DSB und DOSB 2 Verbände haben und ob man wirklich mit jedem Kaliber Sportschießen betreiben muss und vor allem würde ich Disziplinen wie IPSC mal gaaaanz dringend hinterfragen. Denn Sportschießen und Sportschießen ist nicht dasselbe, auch wenn es gerne vermengt wird.
Wer Angst vor einem Sportschützen in Lederkluft der Firma Sauer oder Thune und einem KK Gewehr hat, der muss umso mehr Angst vor Biathleten haben - hat aber niemand, die einen schaut man jeden Winter im Fernsehen, die anderen schert man über einen Kamm. Es findet also nicht mal eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung über das tatsächliche Risikopotential über die Sportarten statt, in denen scharfe Waffen benutzt werden.

Die Diskussion, ob 9mm wirklich Sportschießen ist, die sollte dagegen geführt werden, ebenso ob halbautomatische Gewehre in 5.56mm wirklich erwerbbar sein müssen (https://www.shoot-club.de/Selbstladebüchsen oder hier https://www.frankonia.de/waffen/langwaffen/buechsen/sl-buechsen/online-shop.html).
Die Diskussion sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht stumpf über Waffenrecht an sich, oder die Notwendigkeit des Erwerbs von Waffen geführt werden, sondern über die Notwendigkeit von bestimmten Waffen und die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz. Man braucht keinen halbautomaten in 223 Remington für die Jagd. Einfach nein. Aber man BRAUCHT eine potente Kurzwaffe dafür (deswegen war der Vorstoß der Grünen nach Winnenden auch undurchdacht) aus Selbst- wie aus Tierschutzgründen.

Munition zu reduzieren ist ebenso sinnfrei. Im Leistungssport bin ich teilweise durch 5.000 Schuss Munition in 1-2 Monaten durch, zudem, gerade in diesem Bereich, wenn man KK / GK Munition gefunden hat die gut mit dem eigenen Lauf harmoniert, dann will man soviel man nur kriegen kann, denn zuverlässige Präzision ist ALLES in diesem Sport. Da gibts keine Kompromisse, jeder materielle Nachteil wird ab einer gewissen Ebene der Entscheider zwischen Titel und Niederlage - und ich weiß wie sich Munitionsversager in Titelwettkämpfen anfühlen - richtig beschissen.

@ruyven_macaran
Um Dir das zu verdeutlichen: Ich hab mehrere Munitionssorten im Schrank.
Eine (mehr findet man eh nicht) die fliegt wie ein Traum. Die darf niemals ausgehen, denn DAS ist die Munition für die richtig wichtigen Wettkämpfe. Wie schwierig ist es sowas zu finden? Sehr. Kann sein dass man in Fürth auf dem Schießstand steht, durch ALLE dort verfügbaren Lose geht und KEINE findet die diesem Anspruch zu 100% gerecht wird. Es geht einfach nicht regelmäßig nachzukaufen, bitte vertrau hier einfach jemandem der >20 Jahre lang auf der Suche nach der perfekten Munition ist. Finde ich ein Los das fliegt, dann kauf ich soviel ich kann.

Und dann hab ich Trainingsmunition. Meist eine günstigere Serie, weil kost ja Geld der Ronz, aber dafür noch mehr als von der oben genannten denn, man trainiert ja mehr als das man Wettkämpfe hat. Hier sind MuniFehler nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn die Technik passt, aber die Kugel nicht so gut fliegt, dann komm ich am Ende dennoch auf positives Trainingsergebnis.

Typischer Wettkampfverbrauch KK für Hobbyschützen sind ~6 Wettkämpfe 3x20 als Runde, und dann Kreis- Landes- Deutsche Meisterschaften in 3x20 / 3x40 und 60 Liegend. Mit entsprechendem einschießen vor allen Anschlägen sind das ~1600 Schuss Munition. Da ist kein Training dabei, kein Kadertraining, keine Auswahlwettkämpfe, keine EM/WM, das ist das reine Hobbyprogramm im KK.
Heißt, der absolute Hobbyschütze kann locker 3000 - 4000 Schuss Munition in der Saison verbraten, ohne Probleme.

Auch hier wieder, es wäre eher sinnvoll Systeme zu verbieten, die es erlauben binnen kurzer Zeit viel Munition präzise zu verschießen. Meine KK Gewehre sind Einzelrepetierer. Ich bin ein schneller präziser Schütze im Liegendanschlag, aber das ist kein Vergleich zu einem Halbautomaten. Weder in der Kadenz, noch in der Durchschlagskraft, noch in der Reichweite. Ich bin Präzisionsschütze auf 50 & 100m mit meinen Waffen, aber mit den Systemen in 5.56 bekämpft man halt relativ problemlos mehrere Ziele binnen Sekunden auf 100m - Spoiler, weil die dafür gebaut wurden. Sowas unter dem Mantel des Sports, oder der Jagd zu verkaufen halte ich für fragwürdig. Benchrestschießen z.b. ist da auch son Fall - hier sollte man sich einfach mal fragen: brauchen wir DAS, also diesen Auswuchs wirklich. Nur zu sagen, die dürfen solche Gewehre haben weils erlaubt ist, das greift meiner Meinung nach zu kurz.

Es ist egal wieviel Munition ich in meinem Schrank habe (aktuell ~ 20.000 Schuss KK Munition), mit meinen Systemen krieg ich die niemals so schnell verschossen dass es eine ernste Bedrohung darstellt.
Ums Bildlich zu sagen: Hätte der Attentäter von Las Vegas KK Sportgewehre geführt wäre dieser Amoklauf deutlich anders ausgegangen. Sportgewehre sind oft unpraktisch, überzüchtet (auf Präzision) und ungeeignet um damit einen Anschlag mit vielen Toten oder Verletzten durchzuführen. Ein Biathlongewehr ist da schon wesentlich besser geeignet. Nachladbar per Magazin, wesentlich einfacher und schneller zu repetieren, bei gleichem Kalbiber.
Hat irgendjemand die Regulierung von Biathlon gefordert? Nö... Dennoch hat Biathlon das wesentlich höhere Gefahrenpotential.

Eine Lösung wäre: Alles einstampfen was nicht olympisch ist und schon reduziert sich die Zahl großkalibriger Kurz- und Langwaffen dramatisch - Stellt sich halt die Frage nach dem gesellschaftlichen Kosten-Nutzen Verhältnis.
Auch wenn es im ersten Moment dumm klingt, aber warum sollte man Sportschießen einschränken aus Gründen der Sicherheit wenn wir uns weigern Tempolimit, Abbiegeassistenten oder vernünftige Fahrradwege zu bauen - das ist Whataboutism, aber genau DAS wird diese Debatte dominieren und der Punkt dahinter ist nicht falsch.
Warum sollen einige wenige Freiheiten aufgeben wenn der gesellschaftliche Nutzen sehr gering ist während andere zu Lasten der Gesellschaft weiterhin Ihre Privilegien behalten, dabei aber in Gänze mehr Schaden anrichten.

Falls jemand fragt: Ich halte einen Großteil der Disziplinen beim DOSB für streichenswert und eine sinnvolle Debatte über das Waffenrecht für längst überholt. Aber solange wir immer nur mit dummen Reflexen arbeiten wird das nie was. Irgendwas passiert, jemand ruft Waffenrecht. Sportschützen, Jäger & Co gehen direkt in die Verteidigungshaltung und das ganze läuft so starr ab wie die Westfront 1917. Woher ich das weiß? Naja, ist ja nicht so als wäre das nicht genau so immer und immer wieder in den letzten Jahrzehnten passiert


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ums Bildlich zu sagen: Hätte der Attentäter von Las Vegas KK Sportgewehre geführt wäre dieser Amoklauf deutlich anders ausgegangen. Sportgewehre sind oft unpraktisch, überzüchtet (auf Präzision) und ungeeignet um damit einen Anschlag mit vielen Toten oder Verletzten durchzuführen. Ein Biathlongewehr ist da schon wesentlich besser geeignet. Nachladbar per Magazin, wesentlich einfacher und schneller zu repetieren, bei gleichem Kalbiber.


Hatte der Attentäter nicht ein Schnellfeuergewehr?

Und zum Thema Schützenvereine: Muß man denn unbedingt mit großen Kalibern rumballern?

Ich war selber im Schützenverein aber habe nur mit Luftgewehr geschossen. Ist das für einen Mann zu weich und nicht hart genug? Mir hat es jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht und man kann auch damit seine (schieß)sportlichen Leistungen messen.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte der Attentäter nicht ein Schnellfeuergewehr?


Mehrere... Das ist ja der Punkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Sport macht es ab einem gewissen Niveau einfach notwendig eine eigene Waffe zu besitzen, für den aller größten Teil der Sportschützen wird das eine Waffe im Kaliber .22 lfb sein.


Es ist auch nicht so als ob entsprechende Langwaffen, in solider / guter Qualität, bzw. bei größeren Kaliber günstig wären.
Je nachdem was man schießt können die Preise (mit Zubehör) hoch bis auf das Niveau eines Neuwagen gehen.

Zum Beispiel so eine "Haenel Repetierbüchse RS9" (Zivilversion), in der Bundeswehr als G22A2 Scharfschützengwehr genutzt, wie sie ein Bekannter von mir, mit Jagdschein, besitzt kostet, ohne "Schnickschnack", alleine schon rund 9.000 Euro.


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat jemand von jemanden wie Merz auch nur irgend etwas anderes erwartet?


Ich warte auf den Moment, wo sie sich an Merzen Karren und Flugzeug festkleben und gleichzeitig Datenschutzaktivisten, die "Datenautobahn" zu sämtlichen sozialen Medien blockieren, damit er dort kein Brüllheuledie machen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Schützenvereine: Muß man denn unbedingt mit großen Kalibern rumballern?


Große Kaliber sind wenn du zuverlässig Leute umbringen willst nicht gefährlicher. 

Btw




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1604028014475583488

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erlebst du sowas auch @Don-71


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Große Kaliber sind wenn du zuverlässig Leute umbringen willst nicht gefährlicher.


Klar sind sie das. Oder hast du schon mal gehört, dass jemand mit einer Luftpistole oder Luftgewehr erschossen worden ist?

Umso größer das Kaliber = umso mehr Schaden

Natürlich kommt es auch drauf an wie gut der Schütze ist und wo er hinzielt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Umso größer das Kaliber = umso mehr Schaden


Nein, nur weil das Loch größer ist, ist der Schaden nicht unbedingt größer. 
Größere Kaliber kommen vorne rein und hinten raus, kleine Kaliber machen in deinem Körper Pudding. Also ganz vereinfacht gesagt.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar sind sie das. Oder hast du schon mal gehört, dass jemand mit einer Luftpistole oder Luftgewehr erschossen worden ist?


Mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit tötet man damit niemanden, aber um jemanden damit schwer zu verletzten reicht auch ein Luftgewehr, je nach Druck der Waffe und verwendeter Munition.

Der Bruder meines Vaters hat durch eines, in seiner Kindheit, ein Auge verloren, weil sie mit einem Luftgewehr eines Freundes rumgeblödelt haben und sich dabei ein Schuss löste, der sprichwörtlich "ins Auge ging" und das war noch eines der "schwächeren", Luftgewehre, was damals in den 1950er Jahren auf dem Dorf noch so ziemlich jeder Bauer besaß, um Marder, Füchse und Vögel zu vertreiben, die es auf die Hühner absehen.

Auch Luftgewehre sind eben keine "Spielzeugwaffen".



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, nur weil das Loch größer ist, ist der Schaden nicht unbedingt größer.
> Größere Kaliber kommen vorne rein und hinten raus, kleine Kaliber machen in deinem Körper Pudding. Also ganz vereinfacht gesagt.



Naja, nur solange wir nicht anfangen, bei der Größe,  von den wirklich großen "großen" Kalibern zu sprechen, dann kommt nicht nur die Kugel raus, sondern auch noch eine ganze Menge anderer Körperinhalte.


----------



## Steamhammer (17. Dezember 2022)

Danke für deinen Beitrag @hoffgang  - auch wenn ich nicht mit deiner Meinung zu Halbautomaten und Großkaliber übereinstimme akzeptiere ich sie.
Gerade was Verbote und gesetzliche Bestimmungen angeht, hat unsere FDGO zum Glück einen großen Einfluss und gerade beim Thema Waffenrecht bin ich da recht liberal eingestellt. 
Schusswaffen nur für zuverlässige,überprüfte und ausgebildete Bürger! Alle anderen Einschränkungen kann man diskutieren aber Verbote, die die Freiheit der Bürger einschränken, dürfen nicht aus dem Bauch heraus diktiert werden sondern müssen eine haltbare Begründung haben! Und da liegt bei den pösen AR15"Sturmgewehren" der Hase im Pfeffer...keine dieser legalen Waffen (obwohl seit Jahrzehnten in ziviler Nutzung bei uns) ist afaik jemals bei einer Straftat in der BRD verwendet worden! Darüber hinaus gibt weder die jährliche PKS https://www.bka.de/DE/AktuelleInfor...r/PolizeilicheKriminalstatistik/pks_node.html  noch das ebenfalls jährlich erscheinende " Bundeslagebild Schuswaffenkriminalität"  https://www.bka.de/DE/AktuelleInfor...enkriminalitaet/waffenkriminalitaet_node.html  eine Begründung für ein Verbot her.
Im Übrigen ist das Sportschießen mit Großkaliberwaffen historisch eigendlich die einzige und ursprüngliche Form - sportl. schiessen mit KK haben die Nazis eingeführt und das Luftgewehrschießen ist den Waffenverboten der Alliierten nach Ende des 2.WK geschuldet. GK war selbst zuletzt bis afaik 1972 im olympischen Programm (abgeschafft wurde es, um den vielen Staaten entgegen zu kommen,die ihren Bürgern keine entsprechenden Waffen zugestehen wollten/wollen - offiziel natürlich wegen Aufwand und Sicherheit)


RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte der Attentäter nicht ein Schnellfeuergewehr?
> 
> Und zum Thema Schützenvereine: Muß man denn unbedingt mit großen Kalibern rumballern?
> 
> Ich war selber im Schützenverein aber habe nur mit Luftgewehr geschossen. Ist das für einen Mann zu weich und nicht hart genug? Mir hat es jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht und man kann auch damit seine (schieß)sportlichen Leistungen messen.


Der Attentäter hatte 23!! Gewehre und 1 Pistole dabei - darunter 14  AR15 und 8 AR10- durch sog."Bumpstocks" auf behelfsmäßige Dauerfeuerfähigkeit modifiziert - bei uns und auch mittlerweile afaik auch in den USA illegal.
Und nur zur Einordnung (nicht etwa zur Relativierung) der Möglichkeit mit "Schnellfeuerwaffen" Schaden anzurichten:
Las Vegas:  23 z.T. vollautomatische Schusswaffen, Zeit 1h 20min, 58 Tote und 869 Verletzte
Nizza: 1 LKW , 5 min, 86 Tote und über 400 Verletzte

@RyzA  wer mit dem LG stehend freihändig z.B. 10,9er schießt, hat meinen vollen Respekt! Da gibt es bei mir auch keine Differenzierung (weich/hart)
Jede Schießsportdisziplin hat ihre Bewandnis und die Anforderungen an Schütze und Material unterscheiden sich ebenso stark - sowohl in der körperlichen, als auch in der mentalen Fittness .

Ich schiesse sportl. alles was Waffen und Sportordnungen und Zeit hergeben bis zu den Landesmeisterschaften. Für DM oder höher fehlt es mir Leistung und/oder Lust (einige Limits hab ich hier und da schon erreicht)
.22er SpoPi und Revolver
9mm Pistole,
45 ACP Pistole,
357er Revolver und Pistole
Repetier-und Doppelflinte
SLB .223Rem und .308
GK Rep.Büchsen in 6,5 Creedmoor, .303 British und 8x57IS
Einzellader KK,Rep.Büchse KK, Unterhebel KK und SLB KK 

Und nicht vergessen - Schießsport als Breitensport soll auch Spaß machen...da bin ich lieber hier und da nicht der allerbeste ,habe aber auch keinen Bock ,zwangsweise jeden Tag mehrere Stunden ein und die selbe Disziplin bis zum Erbrechen zu trainiern um ganz oben mitspielen zu können. 
Es ist ein Hobby (ok, ich betreibe es wohl auch als Berufung - bin auch Vereinsvorstand) und soll Spaß machen!
@hoffgang - Bis zur WM Ebene? RESPEKT!
Wir haben ein recht erfolgreiches Ordonnanzgewehrteam und einer "meiner" Jungs hat gerade die DM des DSB in der Disziplin gewonnen. Ist auch extrem imposant  was die leisten - auf 100 -300m mit Kimme/Korn.

LG Steam


----------



## hoffgang (17. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Große Kaliber sind wenn du zuverlässig Leute umbringen willst nicht gefährlicher.


Das stimmt so nicht. Mehr Reichweite, höhere Präzision auf größere Entfernung, zudem ist die Wundwirkung höher, v.a. bei Jagdmunition. Schau Dir die Nachteile einer MP-7 an, kleines Kaliber, hohe Penetration gegen Körperpanzerung, geringe Wundwirkung. Und vergleich das mit einem MG-3.
.22lfb ist tödlich, da gibts keine Diskussion. Aber es ist halt kein Vergleich zu großkalibrigen Pistolen oder Gewehren.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Schusswaffen nur für zuverlässige,überprüfte und ausgebildete Bürger! Alle anderen Einschränkungen kann man diskutieren aber Verbote, die die Freiheit der Bürger einschränken, dürfen nicht aus dem Bauch heraus diktiert werden sondern müssen eine haltbare Begründung haben! Und da liegt bei den pösen AR15"Sturmgewehren" der Hase im Pfeffer...keine dieser legalen Waffen (obwohl seit Jahrzehnten in ziviler Nutzung bei uns) ist afaik jemals bei einer Straftat in der BRD verwendet worden!


Ich sehe das aus der Sicht des Bedarfs. Niemand, wirklich NIEMAND benötigt die zivile Variante eines G36, oder ein AR-15 Derivat. Einfach niemand. Das Potential das aus einer solchen Waffe hervorgeht ist enorm, das zeigen die Vorkommnisse in den USA regelmäßig.

Ich schieße diese Teile sehr gerne, ein gutes AR-15 ist einfach ein Traum, aber ich würde mir nie zum Spaß eine davon in den Tresor stellen. Wozu auch, es gibt keinen vernünftigen sportlichen oder gesellschaftlichen Nutzen.
Was mich auf die Palme bringt ist die generelle Ignoranz gegenüber dem Schießsport, die Überregulierung von Sportlern die vergleichsweise harmlose Waffen zuhause haben und das komplette Unwissen über den Rest des Sports. Ein KK Sportgewehr und ein GK Standardgewehr sind zwei gaaaanz verschiedene Biester. Mit letzterem schieß ich halt im Schnellfeuer in 90 Sekunden 10 Schuss auf 300m und das zuverlässig in den 10er Bereich und das im Kaliber 6mm BR. Das ist ne andere Hausnummer was Gefährdungspotential angeht und dennoch findet das in den letzten Jahren der Debatte nie eine Betrachtung.




Steamhammer schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist das Sportschießen mit Großkaliberwaffen historisch eigendlich die einzige und ursprüngliche Form - sportl. schiessen mit KK haben die Nazis eingeführt und das Luftgewehrschießen ist den Waffenverboten der Alliierten nach Ende des 2.WK geschuldet. GK war selbst zuletzt bis afaik 1972 im olympischen Programm (abgeschafft wurde es, um den vielen Staaten entgegen zu kommen,die ihren Bürgern keine entsprechenden Waffen zugestehen wollten/wollen - offiziel natürlich wegen Aufwand und Sicherheit)


Das stimmt, aber wenn man sich die aktuellen olympischen Disziplinen anschaut, dann muss man die Frage stellen dürfen ob GK Pistole wirklich ein Sport ist den wir als Gesellschaft akzeptieren möchten, oder bei dem wir die Frage stellen, ob das wirklich sein MUSS. Das sind keine einfachen Fragen, aber ein stumpfes Verbot, bzw. sinnlose Verschärfungen helfen halt niemandem wenn Sie keine Akzeptanz finden, bzw. die Umsetzung nicht zu kontrollieren ist. Ka wie oft bei Dir das Amt bereits geprüft hat, bei mir wurde seit Einführung des Gesetzes noch keine Kontrolle durchgeführt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, nur solange wir nicht anfangen, bei der Größe, von den wirklich großen "großen" Kalibern zu sprechen, dann kommt nicht nur die Kugel raus, sondern auch noch eine ganze Menge anderer Körperinhalte.


Natürlich reden wir hier vom üblichen Kalibern.  



hoffgang schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Nachteile einer MP-7 an, kleines Kaliber, hohe Penetration gegen Körperpanzerung, geringe Wundwirkung.


Wie gesagt wenn die Munition in dir drin Pudding macht oder du massive innere Blutungen hast ist ein „sauberes“ Loch besser. 
Hast du das Buch von Winkelsdorf gelesen?


----------



## hoffgang (17. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn die Munition in dir drin Pudding macht oder du massive innere Blutungen hast ist ein „sauberes“ Loch besser.


Ja, das ist der Unterschied zwischen Munition die aufpilzt und jener (Vollmantelgeschosse z.b.) die das nicht tun. Hat erstmal nichts mit dem Kaliber zu tun, denn in 5.56 bzw. 223. Remington gibt es unterschiedliche Geschosstypen welche die Wundwirkung beeinflussen.
Trotzdem ist das Potential von 223. Remington deutlich größer als das von .22 lfb.

Wenn du zuverlässig Menschen töten möchtest, dann nimmt man ein präzises, flugstabiles Kaliber mit einer guten Kombination aus Durchschlagskraft und Wundwirkung, das sollte man als Soldat wissen, denn es dominieren im Militär einige weniger Kaliber die seit Jahrzehnten sehr effektiv gegen Menschen eingesetzt werden, allen voran 7,62x45.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> @RyzA  wer mit dem LG stehend freihändig z.B. 10,9er schießt, hat meinen vollen Respekt! Da gibt es bei mir auch keine Differenzierung (weich/hart)
> Jede Schießsportdisziplin hat ihre Bewandnis und die Anforderungen an Schütze und Material unterscheiden sich ebenso stark - sowohl in der körperlichen, als auch in der mentalen Fittness .


Nicht auf jeder Scheibe aber eine 190´er  Serie habe ich damals geschafft.
Ich schiesse aber lieber aufgelegt weil ich sonst Rückenprobleme bekomme.
Das ist dann natürlich leichter.  



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du zuverlässig Menschen töten möchtest, dann nimmt man ein präzises, flugstabiles Kaliber mit einer guten Kombination aus Durchschlagskraft und Wundwirkung, das sollte man als Soldat wissen, denn es dominieren im Militär einige weniger Kaliber die seit Jahrzehnten sehr effektiv gegen Menschen eingesetzt werden, allen voran 7,62x45.


7,62 ist mir auch ein Begriff. Damit habe ich mit dem G3 beim Bund geschossen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hat erstmal nichts mit dem Kaliber zu tun


Wenn das Geschoss nicht in dir stecken bleibt hast du als getroffener schon einiges gewonnen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du zuverlässig Menschen töten möchtest, dann nimmt man ein präzises, flugstabiles Kaliber mit einer guten Kombination aus Durchschlagskraft und Wundwirkung, das sollte man als Soldat wissen


Ein Amoklauf oder Attentat ist aber kein Gefecht und ein unschuldiger Zivilist hat keinen ballistischen Schutz.
Außerdem ist es als Soldat nicht mein vorrangiges Ziel den anderen zu töten sondern nur ihn aus dem Spiel zu nehmen, wenn er dabei stirbt passiert das halt.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1516157505411424256

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RyzA schrieb:


> 7,62 ist mir auch ein Begriff. Damit habe ich mit dem G3 beim Bund geschossen.


Du hast 7,62x51 geschossen, nicht x45


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für Armbrust wie Bogen braucht man im potentiellen Verteidigungsfall entweder ausreichend Abstand und/oder den "Hinterhaltsvorteil".
> Und dann wird das Argument "Selbstverteidigung" schon echt schwer...
> 
> Das ist m.  E. eine typische Waffe für "zuerst schießen und dann fragen".
> Bei sowas hätte ich jetzt echt kein Problem damit, das es auf die Liste kommt.


Das sind lautlose Waffen und daher eher Angriffswaffen. Und außer Hawkeye fällt mir niemand ein, derunter Druck auch trifft.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Amoklauf oder Attentat ist aber kein Gefecht und ein unschuldiger Zivilist hat keinen ballistischen Schutz.


Richtig, trotzdem gilt dasselbe. Wenn du in kurzer Zeit viele Ziele effektiv bekämpfen kannst bist du erfolgreicher.
Deswegen, ein AR-15 mit Teilmantelgeschoss - das ist eine soviel widerlichere Kombi als alles was olympische Sportschützen jemals zusammenkriegen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es als Soldat nicht mein vorrangiges Ziel den anderen zu töten sondern nur ihn aus dem Spiel zu nehmen, wenn er dabei stirbt passiert das halt.


Du solltest durch nSAK durch sein, du kennst also die effektivste Methode. Dass du in deinem G36 Vollmantelgeschosse hast ist der Unterschied, damit überlebt man vllt ne Dublette in die Körpermitte. Tausch die Munition gegen ne andere Geschossart und... man überlebt es nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> das ist eine soviel widerlichere Kombi als alles was olympische Sportschützen jemals zusammenkriegen.


Richtig, aber wir reden grade von Sportschützen die laut mancher Leute nur Kleinkaliber schießen sollten weil alles andere bei Missbrauch zu gefährlich ist, wir reden also von dem Zeug was viele zu Hause haben und das sind halt keine Teilmantelgeschosse.
Wenn ich die 9mm überlebe weil das einfach durchgeht und ein Loch hinterlässt oder ob
die .22er gar nicht durchgeht und im Körper ggf noch abprallt und da Achterbahn fährt ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Steamhammer (17. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aus der Sicht des Bedarfs. Niemand, wirklich NIEMAND benötigt die zivile Variante eines G36, oder ein AR-15 Derivat. Einfach niemand.


Siehst du? da scheiden sich die Geister Ich bin JEMAND   und ich benötige eben eine solche Waffe für meine Art der Sport-und Jagdausübung...dar Staat hat mir das Bedürfnis dazu sogar offiziell bestätigt !
Wie schon geschrieben - von der "aus dem Bauch geraus" Einstellung, was jeand zu brauchen hat oder eben Nicht denn ganz fix ist man plötzlich selbst dran
Dazu mal Frei nach Martin Niemöller:

Als sie die Halbautomaten holten,
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich brauche ja keine Halbautomaten.


Als sie die Großkaliberwaffen verboten,
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich hatte ja keine Großkaliberwaffen.


Als sie die Kleinkaliberwaffen einzogen,
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich mag ja keine Feuerwaffen.


Als sie mein Luftgewehr holten,
gab es keinen mehr,
der protestieren konnte.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich schieße diese Teile sehr gerne, ein gutes AR-15 ist einfach ein Traum, aber ich würde mir nie zum Spaß eine davon in den Tresor stellen. Wozu auch, es gibt keinen vernünftigen sportlichen oder gesellschaftlichen Nutzen.


Schreib dich nicht ab - Kauf dir eins und schieße Halbautomatendisziplinen 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Was mich auf die Palme bringt ist die generelle Ignoranz gegenüber dem Schießsport, die Überregulierung von Sportlern die vergleichsweise harmlose Waffen zuhause haben und das komplette Unwissen über den Rest des Sports.


Siehe mein Gedichtlein oben...den Verbotsfetischisten - vornehmlich aus dem linken und grünen Lager - ist es völlig wurscht, ob Du deine KK Waffe als weniger gefährlich einstufst als meine GK Waffen! 
Am Ende ist es deren Ziel ALLE Waffen zu verbieten. Alles andere sind nur Zwischenschritte zum Erfolg.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wenn man sich die aktuellen olympischen Disziplinen anschaut, dann muss man die Frage stellen dürfen ob GK Pistole wirklich ein Sport ist den wir als Gesellschaft akzeptieren möchten, oder bei dem wir die Frage stellen, ob das wirklich sein MUSS.


Nun ja, Olympia ist längst eine politische Veranstaltung und als Indikator dafür, was Sport ist, völlig ungeeignet!
Wenn man nur noch Olympia als Sport definiert wird es SEHR ruhig in der Sport- und Vereinslandschaft...aber Hey, dafür haben wir dann vielleicht mehr Curling  


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das sind keine einfachen Fragen, aber ein stumpfes Verbot, bzw. sinnlose Verschärfungen helfen halt niemandem wenn Sie keine Akzeptanz finden, bzw. die Umsetzung nicht zu kontrollieren ist.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Ka wie oft bei Dir das Amt bereits geprüft hat, bei mir wurde seit Einführung des Gesetzes noch keine Kontrolle durchgeführt.


Kommt drauf an, was du kontrolliert haben willst - es gib ja derzeit 2 Sachen, die wiederholend geprüft werden müssen und eine, die geprüft werden KANN.

Muss: Zuverlässigkeit
Ja, das wird regelmäßig kostenpflichtig geprüft - bei jedem Waffenerwerb ist es im Preis mit drin und 2-mal hab ich schon einen Bescheid erhalten "Wir haben geprüft - alles OK - Betrag 25,74€ zahlbar innerhalb 14 Tage" 

Muss:Bedürfnis
Ja, auch das wird geprüft - bei mir noch nicht extra (bei Waffenerwerb will der SB aufm Amt aber jedesmal das Schießbuch sehen) aber als Vereinschef schreibe ich regelmäßig Vereinsbestätigungen für meine Mitglieder.

Kann: Kontrolle der Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten nach § 36 WaffG
Nachweis der Tresore hab ich schon 4 mal gemacht (1x erster Wohnort, 1x neuer Wohnort, 1x Altbesitz nach Änderung WaffG und dann noch 1x erst vor kurzem als rauskam, dass der SB die letzte Anmeldung verloren hat) 
Persönliche Kontrolle der Waffenschränke hatte ich noch nicht aber unsere Behörde ist straff dabei und wir hatten schon einige -vor allem ältere- Schützen, die dann wegen falscher Aufbewahrung abgeben durften (das haben wir schon immer so gemacht) Bin so günstig an 2 KK-Büchsen gekommen weil der 80 Jährige nach 5 jahren Sperrfrist nicht wieder anfangen wollte.
Bei mir selbst können sie kommen - habe alles korrekt da wo es hin gehört!

LG


----------



## hoffgang (17. Dezember 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Siehst du? da scheiden sich die Geister Ich bin JEMAND   und ich benötige eben eine solche Waffe für meine Art der Sport-und Jagdausübung...dar Staat hat mir das Bedürfnis dazu sogar offiziell bestätigt !


Wofür? Mal im ernst zur Jagd: Wozu ist ein solches System notwendig. Es gibt soviele Jagdgewehre, Büchsen, Flinten etc. wozu sollte man ein solches Gewehr in einem solchen Kaliber benötigen. Jagd ist ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil des aktiven Umweltschutzes, aber ich seh einfach nicht warum man zivile AR-15 dafür benötigen sollte.

Und ich will keine Halbautomatenkategorien schießen. Das krieg ich nicht überein. Wenn ich so ein Teil in der Hand habe, dann verfall ich direkt in meine antrainierten Muster aus den Einsätzen, das wird den Jungs im Verein ggf. nicht gefallen 



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Siehe mein Gedichtlein oben...den Verbotsfetischisten - vornehmlich aus dem linken und grünen Lager - ist es völlig wurscht, ob Du deine KK Waffe als weniger gefährlich einstufst als meine GK Waffen!
> Am Ende ist es deren Ziel ALLE Waffen zu verbieten. Alles andere sind nur Zwischenschritte zum Erfolg.


Richtig, hat man nach Winnenden gesehen - umso wichtiger dass eine sachliche Debatte über Sinn und Nutzen der einzelnen Waffenklassen geführt wird. Parolen helfen nicht.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Richtig, aber wir reden grade von Sportschützen die laut mancher Leute nur Kleinkaliber schießen sollten weil alles andere bei Missbrauch zu gefährlich ist, wir reden also von dem Zeug was viele zu Hause haben und das sind halt keine Teilmantelgeschosse.
> Wenn ich die 9mm überlebe weil das einfach durchgeht und ein Loch hinterlässt oder ob
> die .22er gar nicht durchgeht und im Körper ggf noch abprallt und da Achterbahn fährt ist ein großer Unterschied.



Vllt ist das Argument zu kompliziert...
Die Waffen in .22 sind in der Regel nicht geeignet um hohe Verluste an Menschenleben zu verursachen, weil sie überzüchtete Präzisionswaffen sind, das ist ihr Zweck. Eine Pistole in 9mm ist wesentlich gefährlicher als ein KK Sportgewehr in .22. 
Dass .22 im Körper zum Teil schwere Verwundungen verursachen kann ist richtig, dasselbe gilt aber für 9mm und AGAIN, es gibt unterschiedliche Geschossarten.
Ein aufpilzendes Geschoss wird umso gefährlicher je mehr Masse es besitzt und je mehr Energie es abgibt, deswegen ist .45 ACP auch so dermaßen gefährlicher als 9mm.

Deine These war:


Sparanus schrieb:


> Große Kaliber sind wenn du zuverlässig Leute umbringen willst nicht gefährlicher.


Und das ist nicht richtig. Richtig ist, man kann mit kleineren Kalibern auch zuverlässig töten, deswegen ist keine Waffe ungefährlich. Kuck Dir die Amokläufe der letzten 20 Jahre an wenn du Daten willst die deine Behauptung widerlegen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Eine Pistole in 9mm ist wesentlich gefährlicher als ein KK Sportgewehr in .22.


Warum vergleichst du 2 vollkommen verschiedene Waffen?
Mit einem MG3 kann ich in ner Menschenmenge auch mehr Schaden anrichten als mit einem .50cal Repetierer.
Bleib doch bei der selben Munition und beim selben Waffentyp.


hoffgang schrieb:


> und AGAIN, es gibt unterschiedliche Geschossarten.


Und nochmal wir reden von der Geschossart die üblicherweise genutzt wird und die der Sohn mitnimmt wenn er die Waffe von Papa für seinen Amoklauf nimmt.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Kuck Dir die Amokläufe der letzten 20 Jahre an wenn du Daten willst die deine Behauptung widerlegen.


Was genau sollte man aus diesen Daten rauslesen?

Also welche Todesfälle würden jetzt nicht passieren, wenn die ganzen Amokläufer an ihren Schulen .22 statt 5,56mm genutzt hätten?
Also alleine eine grobe quantitative Einschätzung.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum vergleichst du 2 vollkommen verschiedene Waffen?


Dann eben so: Mein KK Sportgewehr, Einzelschussrepetierer ist wesentlich ungefährlicher als eine ähnliche Waffe in .308 oder 6mm BR.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit einem MG3 kann ich in ner Menschenmenge auch mehr Schaden anrichten als mit einem .50cal Repetierer.
> Bleib doch bei der selben Munition und beim selben Waffentyp.


Wie soll man bei derselben Munition bleiben wenn deine These unterschiedliche Kaliber betrifft?
Deine These ist einfach falsch - Punkt.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Was genau sollte man aus diesen Daten rauslesen?


Das wesentlich mehr Tote durch Kaliber >.22 verursacht wurden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also welche Todesfälle würden jetzt nicht passieren, wenn die ganzen Amokläufer an ihren Schulen .22 statt 5,56mm genutzt hätten? Also alleine eine grobe quantitative Einschätzung.


Kommt auf viele Faktoren an. Wieviele der Opfer hinter einer Deckung getötet wurden die .22 ggf. nicht oder mit deutlich weniger Restenergie durchschlagen hätte, etc. Vegas z.b. wäre mit .22 wesentlich milder ausgegangen.
Nur, die Daten zeigen eines: Obwohl .22 billiger, einfacher zu handeln und verfügbar ist nutzt offenbar niemand dieses Kaliber für Amokläufe. Stattdessen werden großkalibrige Faustfeuerwaffen oder AR-15 bevorzugt.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich auch mal etwas einwerfen darf: Es wird sich meines Erachtens viel zu sehr auf die Waffen selbst und viel zu wenig auf die Inhaber von  Waffenbesitzkarten konzentriert. Was erfolgen - und _gegebenfalls_ verschärft - werden muss, ist das Kontrollsystem, welches sicherstellt, dass die Inhaber 1.) bei Ausstellung alle Tassen im Schrank _und_ die nötige Kompetenz haben und 2.) dies nach Zeitraum X immer noch der Fall ist.

Wenn ich mich erinnere, was für Patienten mir in meiner Zeit als Sportschütze über den Weg gelaufen sind, packt mich noch heute das kalte Grausen. Das waren Pfeifen, die hätten niemals auch nur die Erlaubnis für eine Wasserpistole bekommen dürfen. Dazu kommen Etliche, die möglicherweise irgendwann einmal tatsächlich Sportschützen waren, aber schon seit Jahren keinen gezielten Schuss mehr abgegeben, jedoch immer noch ihr Arsenal zu Hause haben. Und dazu Weitere, die von vornherein einfach nur unter dem Deckmantel des Schießsports funktionsfähige Schießeisen sammeln - im Idealfall nur zum Selbstzweck, aber darauf sollte man heutzutage besser nicht wetten.

Derweil ist ist mein Schwiegervater ist mit seinen 79 Lenzen pro forma immer noch Jäger und hat auch dessen Handwerkszeug, ist aber vernünftig genug, lieber unbewaffnete Revierpflege zu betreiben, den Abschuss den Jüngeren zu überlassen und derweil den Kopf zu schütteln, wenn Gleichaltrige und Ältere das Blei in die Umgebung tattern und dem Wild keinen Anlass zur Beschwerde geben, weil es in aller Regel verfehlt wird - was man von der Landschaft und gelegentlich von auf Waldwegen fahrenden Autos und angeleinten Hunden leider nicht behaupten kann.

Was ich sagen will: Die sittliche Eignung und Kompetenz müsste im Vorfeld viel gründlicher geprüft und viel häufiger nachkontrolliert bzw. nachgewiesen werden. und es müsste einfacher sein, unsichere Kandidaten wieder zu entwaffnen.
Riesige Arsenale in vernünftigen Händen bereiten mir weniger Sorge als eine einzige Schusswaffe in ungeschickten Händen oder - noch schlimmer - in denen eines ideologisch Verblendeten.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie soll man bei derselben Munition bleiben wenn deine These unterschiedliche Kaliber betrifft?


Du weißt, dass die Munitionsart gemeint war.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das wesentlich mehr Tote durch Kaliber >.22 verursacht wurden.


Die Aussage bringt leider nicht viel da du einfach eine absolute Zahl verwendest.
Die AK47 hat auch mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen als Atomwaffen aller Art, ja übertriebenes Beispiel,
aber das sagen die absoluten Zahlen wenn man sie isoliert betrachtet.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Stattdessen werden großkalibrige Faustfeuerwaffen oder AR-15 bevorzugt.


Auch schwierig, man müsste erstmal untersuchen ob Amokläufer rational entscheiden oder ob da eine Call of Duty Ansicht herrscht.

Interessanter wäre verschiedene Verletzungsbilder bei konkreten Taten mit ihren Folgen zu untersuchen.


----------



## Poulton (17. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was erfolgen - und _gegebenfalls_ verschärft - werden muss, ist das Kontrollsystem, welches sicherstellt, dass die Inhaber 1.) bei Ausstellung alle Tassen im Schrank _und_ die nötige Kompetenz haben und 2.) dies nach Zeitraum X immer noch der Fall ist.


Auch in den Kontrollbehörden die entsprechende Personaldecke bereitstellen, damit Kontrollen auch tatsächlich durchgeführt werden können. Denn die dafür zuständigen Behörden laufen personaltechnisch gerne und oft genauso auf dem Zahnfleisch wie jene, die z.B. für die Kontrolle der Hygiene in lebensmittelverarbeitenden Betrieben zuständig sind oder Arbeitsschutzkontrollen.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: Die sittliche Eignung und Kompetenz müsste im Vorfeld viel gründlicher geprüft und viel häufiger nachkontrolliert bzw. nachgewiesen werden. und es müsste einfacher sein, unsichere Kandidaten wieder zu entwaffnen.
> Riesige Arsenale in vernünftigen Händen bereiten mir weniger Sorge als eine einzige Schusswaffe in ungeschickten Händen oder - noch schlimmer - in denen eines ideologisch Verblendeten.


Wie?
Ganz einfache Frage - Die Umsetzung, bzw. das dazu notwendige Fachpersonal gibt es einfach nicht.
Es scheitern ja schon die Kontrollen im Haushalt daran, dass die zuständige Behörde teilweise unter Tage bei den Leuten klingelt - wenn alle bei der Arbeit sind und nicht nach Feierabend, weil da hat der Beamte ja auch Dienstschluss.

Es wird ja eine Eignungsfeststellung durchgeführt, z.b. durchs polizeiliche Führungszeugnis. Zudem, entwaffnen geht recht fix. Alkohol am Steuer und die Waffen sind ggf. mit dem Lappen weg, nur halt kriegt man den Lappen irgendwann wieder. Und jemandem ohne medizinische Diagnose Rechte einzuschränken ist halt nicht so einfach. Ein "der spinnt" ist zwar schnell gesagt und vllt auch sachlich richtig, aber das reicht halt nicht (was auf der anderen Seite auch gut so ist).


----------



## Steamhammer (17. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wofür? Mal im ernst zur Jagd: Wozu ist ein solches System notwendig. Es gibt soviele Jagdgewehre, Büchsen, Flinten etc. wozu sollte man ein solches Gewehr in einem solchen Kaliber benötigen. Jagd ist ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil des aktiven Umweltschutzes, aber ich seh einfach nicht warum man zivile AR-15 dafür benötigen sollte.


Wofür? Zum Beispiel um bei einem versemmelten Schuss schnell einen 2. oder 3. nachsetzen zu können ohne zum Repetieren aus dem Anschlag gehen zu müssen oder um mehrere Stücke aus einer Rotte Wildschweine zu entnehmen (Seuchenschutz aktuell). Selbst bei Kammertreffer ist nicht jedes Tier sofort tot - es kann passieren, dass es zusammenbricht aber kurz darauf wieder aufspringt und flüchtet - hier ist es ideal, wenn man noch im Anschlag ist und ggf. einen Folgeschuss antragen kann. Im übrigen ist der gemeine Halbautomat als Waffentechnische Entwicklung schon deutlich über 120 Jahre alt und wird auch warscheinlich schon genauso lange als Jagdwaffe in der gesamten freien Welt eingesetzt. Ob die Waffe jetzt wie ein AR15 oder ein G36 ausschaut ist hauptsächlich Optik - die Technik dahinter ist nix hyperspezielles,was nur Behörden haben dürfen.  
"Normale" also altmodische jagdliche Halbautomaten wie die Sauer 303 oder Browning BAR sind mir zu schwer und vor allem zu häßlich - Tötungswirkung und Technik sind die gleichen wie bei den "modernen" HA





						Jagdbüchsen - Jagd Online Shop - FRANKONIA
					

Büchsen für die Jagd in großer Auswahl kaufen im FRANKONIA Waffen Jäger Online Shop – Jetzt Jagdbüchsen von Top Marken auf Rechnung bestellen!




					www.frankonia.de
				




Und noch etwas zur Munition - die .223 Rem ist fast schon das untere Ende der jagdl. zugelassenen Kaliber - Ich darf damit max. Rehwild schießen. Rot-,Dam- oder gar Schwarzwild darf man erst ab Kaliber 6,5mm und 2000 Joule E100 ...sprich Vadder Staat zwingt mich als Jäger ja quasi dazu mir möglichst Große und Leistungsfähige Büchsen zu kaufen



hoffgang schrieb:


> Vllt ist das Argument zu kompliziert...
> Die Waffen in .22 sind in der Regel nicht geeignet um hohe Verluste an Menschenleben zu verursachen, weil sie überzüchtete Präzisionswaffen sind, das ist ihr Zweck.


Die Aussage trifft aber nur auf DEINE Sportwaffen zu (überzüchtet) .22er gibt es in allen Formen und Varianten und werden auch behördlich eingesetzt (z.B. aktuell afaik schallgedämpfte Ruger 10/22 bei den Israelis um -äh- steineschmeisende Palästinenser zu "markieren") Ebenso sind 22er die Attentäterwaffe Nr.1 - Schalldämpfbar auf unhörbar mit Subsonic , klein,leicht,hohe Kadenz und kaum Rückstoß. Beliebt bei Mossad und Co. (schau mal in den Twitterlink zu Lars Winkelsdorf  @Sparanus Beitrag 8.977)


hoffgang schrieb:


> Eine Pistole in 9mm ist wesentlich gefährlicher als ein KK Sportgewehr in .22.


Stimmt...zumindest auf nahe Distanz denn treffen tust du mit der Pistole z.B. auf 100m nicht mehr allzuviel während das KK Gewehr da erst richtig warm wird.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ein aufpilzendes Geschoss wird umso gefährlicher je mehr Masse es besitzt und je mehr Energie es abgibt, deswegen ist .45 ACP auch so dermaßen gefährlicher als 9mm.


Stimmt , kontrollierte Expansion erhöht die Energieabgabe im Ziel - Pauschal ist allerdings die .45ACP letztlich nicht "viel" gefährlicher als eine 9mm - wenn man nicht nach der Devise geht -"A 9mm may expand -a .45 never shrinks" - Energiemengen sind nämlich fast identisch (beide ca. 450-550 Joule) 9mm (95-156gr.) leicht und schnell, ,45 ACP (180-230gr)schwer und langsam. #urbanlegend


hoffgang schrieb:


> Kuck Dir die Amokläufe der letzten 20 Jahre an wenn du Daten willst die deine Behauptung widerlegen.


Amokläufe der letzten 20 Jahre? Okay Kurz aus dem Gedächtnis(nur legale)
2002 Erfurt: 9mm Pistole 16 Tote https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amoklauf_von_Erfurt
Behördenversagen - Täter hätte die Glock nicht kaufen dürfen,Behörde hat trotz Hinweis nicht reagiert
2009 Winnenden: 9mm Pistole 15 Tote https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amoklauf_von_Winnenden_und_Wendlingen
2009 Eislingen: KK Pistolen 4 Tote  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vierfachmord_von_Eislingen
Waffendiebstahl aus zentraler Lagerung
2010 Lörrach: KK Pistole 3 Tote https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amoklauf_von_Lörrach
Behördenversagen - Täterin hatte kein Bedürfnis mehr und hätte die Waffe längst abgeben müssen
2020 Hanau: 9mm Pistole 10 Tote https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anschlag_in_Hanau_2020
Totales Behördenversagen - Täter war vorbestrafter Krimineller und hat wirre Anrufe bis zur Bundesanwaltschaft getätigt ohne ,das man etwas unternommen hat


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube die detaillierte Waffendiskussion sollte man lieber in den Militärthread verlagern.

Topic:

Bürgergeld - Jobcenter-Chefs warnen vor Kollaps

Das hatte ich auch schon befürchtet. Hoffentlich werden dann noch alle ihre Mieten zahlen können.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube die detaillierte Waffendiskussion sollte man lieber in den Militärthread verlagern.


Naja mit Militär haben Waffen in Händen von Zivilisten aber auch nur wenig zu tun, nur weil es Waffen sind.
Eigentlich passt es da also auch nicht so richtig rein.

Aber grundsätzlich stimme ich dem zu, es sprengt hier auch etwas das Thema.
Vermutlich wäre es daher am ehesten in einem eigenen Thread, zu dem Thema, am besten aufgehoben.



RyzA schrieb:


> Topic:
> 
> Bürgergeld - Jobcenter-Chefs warnen vor Kollaps
> 
> Das hatte ich auch schon befürchtet. Hoffentlich werden dann noch alle ihre Mieten zahlen können.



Ja das habe ich indirekt auch schon mitbekommen.
Freund von mir hatte Mitte Oktober seine Heizkostenabrechnung vom Vermieter bekommen (ca. 80 Euro Nachzahlung, normalerweise hat er bei der Heizkostenabrechnung sonst immer noch Geld zurück bekommen, bzw. das Amt), zusammen mit gleich der Ankündigung das die Miete zum 01.01.2023 um 20 Euro erhöht wird, da der Vermieter die Heizkostenpauschale im Mietpreis, vorsorglich, angehoben hat (wegen der steigenden Energiekosten).

Dazu braucht er grundsätzlich auch kein aktives Einverständnis des Mieters, anders als wenn er die Grundmiete, nach Mietspiegel, anheben würde, dem der Mieter aktiv mit einer Unterschrift zustimmen muss.
Soweit so "normal".

Natürlich hat er beides auch gleich dem das Jobcenter gemeldet, zum einen weil er bei der Heizkostenabrechnung eben nachzahlen muss und weil halt die Miete zum 01.01.2023 steigt und entsprechend der Regelsatz für seine Miete vom Amt angepasst werden muss.

Einen Änderungsbescheid, diesbzüglich, sowie darüber hinaus auch zur Erhöhung des Regelsatzes um die 53 Euro, durch das Bürgergeld, hat er aber, bis Stand heute, immer noch nicht vom Jobcenter erhalten, also rund 1 3/4 Monat später.

Normalerweise dauert sowas meist keine 3-4 Wochen, bis so ein Änderungsbescheid per Post bei ihm eintrudelt.
Es ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich (ist ja nur noch Rund 1 Woche bis Weinachten und kurz darauf Silvester), dass der auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr kommen wird.

Entsprechend ist nun auch für ihn ungwiss ob also am 01.01.2023 die Kosten für die 80 Euro Nachzahlung Heizung, als auch die gestiegene Miete um 20 Euro, als auch die 53 Euro mehr Bürgergeld übernommen, sowie auch ausgezahlt werden.

Wenn nicht bleibt er dann im Januar, im schlimmsten Fall, erst einmal selbst auf rund 100 Euro Mehrkosten sitzen, die er vom 453 Euro Regelsatz selbst in dem Monat vorstrecken muss, bis das Jobcenter mal "hinterher" kommt und die er somit auch weniger zur Verfügung hätte.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich stimme ich dem zu, es sprengt hier auch etwas das Thema.
> Vermutlich wäre es daher am ehesten in einem eigenen Thread, zu dem Thema, am besten aufgehoben.


Dann können sie ja einen "Schiesssport" Thread aufmachen.

Weil so detailiert kennen sich nur Wenige damit aus und es hat auch überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn nicht bleibt er dann im Januar, im schlimmsten Fall, erst einmal selbst auf rund 100 Euro Mehrkosten sitzen, die er vom 453 Euro Regelsatz selbst in dem Monat vorstrecken muss, bis das Jobcenter mal "hinterher" kommt und die er somit auch weniger zur Verfügung hätte.


Das ist dann das größte Problem und wird wenn es ganz schlecht läuft viele betreffen.
Dann rennen noch mehr Menschen zu den Tafeln. Welche ohnehin schon überfordert sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Vereine, die ihre Anlage weit ab von Siedlungen im nirgendwo haben und es dort mehr oder weniger regelmäßig zu Einbrüchen kommt.
> Und hier sehe ich die größte Gefahr, das nämlich Unberechtigte in den Besitz von Schusswaffen kommen.



Ist das Recht für Schießvereine in diesem Punkt unflexibler als für andere Vereinsarten? Letzteren steht es ziemlich frei, wo sie ihre Lagermöglichkeiten unterbringen. Das muss nicht an dem Ort sein, wo sie ihren Sport auch ausüben. In der Hinsicht sind Schützenvereine natürlich herausgefordert.

(Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Weder eine Alarmanlage mit Live-Video noch eine Sicherheitstür, die eine halbe Stunde hält, bis die automatisch alarmierte Polizei eintrifft, sind exotische Erfindungen auf die man noch 30 Jahre warten müsste.)



> Und, aus den Kriminalstatistiken geht klar hervor, dass die primäre Tatwaffen in ganz Europa das große Küchenmesser aus dem Messerblock und der 99 ct. Cutter bzw. der Latthammer für 10 € aus dem Baumarkt ist.



Diese Diskussion begann nicht mit Gewalttaten im häuslichen Umfeld oder Streit in kriminellen Millieus, sondern mit Staatstreichversuchen und Mord aus politischen Motiven. Die einzige Erweiterung bislang waren Amokläufe und ehrlich gesagt sind das auch die drei Punkte, die die breite Bevölkerung am meisten beunruhigen. In dem Bereich sieht die Statistik aber afaik anders aus, auch wenn außerhalb Deutschlands das terroristische Küchenmesser im kommen ist.




compisucher schrieb:


> OK, das Teil kannte ich noch nicht.
> Ein 8 Schuss Magazin  braucht aber der Sportschütze definitiv nicht, außer es ist grottenschlecht und braucht so viele Bolzen, um überhaupt was zu treffen...



Ich kann spontan keinen Wettbewerb finden, für den ein Sportschütze überhaupt eine Repetierarmbrust brauchen könnte. Und ich sehe auch nicht, wofür man einen schaffen sollte: Bei Sport geht es darum, Hürden selbst zu überwinden, nicht eine Automatik zu besitzen, die einem das abnimmt. Letztere brauchen nur nicht-Sportler, denen es nicht um die Herausforderung geht, sondern um die Wirkung.
Und Leute, denen es um die (Massen-)Wirkung einer Armbrust geht, die braucht die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung nicht.
=> Verbot angebracht.

(So rein aus meiner beschränkten -3 Schuss- Erfahrung mit Armbrüsten heraus: Für diejenigen, die damit auf die Jagd gehen wollen, ist ein mit derart wenig Kraftaufwand zu spannendes Exemplar auch nutzlos, oder?)




compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei das ja völlig irre ist.
> Was genau soll man mit einer Armbrust anfangen, wenn ein Gegner mit einem Messer auf einem zu rennt oder noch blöder, selbst ein Schusswaffe hat?



"Völlig irre" ist die angemessen Bezeichnung für 99% aller Menschen, die sich eine Waffe zum Einsatz gegen andere Menschen kaufen. Und genau das ist das Problem beim Waffenhandel.
Nahezu allen normalen Menschen, die keinen Bedarf an einer Verteidigungswaffe sehen, aber auch nie einen Waffenschein bekommen würden, hätten in deinem Beispiel auch durch eine nahkampftaugliche Pistole keinen Vorteil. Einen Kampf mit Waffen überlebt derjenige, der deutlich mehr Übung oder, bei ähnlichem Trainingsstand, deutlich weniger Skrupel hat. Weniger Skrupel hat aber immer der angreifende Kriminelle und wenn man den Waffeneinsatz in derartigen Szenarien nicht regelmäßig trainiert (und legale Möglichkeiten dafür sind rar), dann stehen die Chancen auch sehr schlecht, dass man mehr Übung hat. Eine Waffe, die man nicht richtig einsetzen kann oder will ist aber nur von Nachteil, denn sie gibt dem weitaus willigeren Gegner einen schwer wiegenden Grund, abzudrücken/zuzustechen.




Steamhammer schrieb:


> Warum? Linkspartei und Grüne stellen regelmäßig...



Weil ein Argument nicht besser oder schlechter wird, weil es jemand anderes schon einmal gebraucht hat. Irgendwas abzutun mit "das hat XYZ auch schon gesagt" (für 99% deiner Aussagen ließe sich vermutlich jemand vom rechtes Rand der CSU oder direkt aus der AFD finden) ist nichts weiter als eine Abwertung des Gesprächspartners.



> Deine Meinung...aber bitte projeziere die nicht auf den Rest der Menschen in diesem Land! Und auch bitte Vorsicht mit der subjektiven Bewertung was jemand zu brauchen hat oder nicht - nicht, dass irgendwann mal jemand früh aufsteht und dir irgendetwas wegnimmt,verbietet oder dich enteignet weil er der Meinung ist, du hast es nicht zu brauchen



Keine Meinung, sondern Tatsache. Bedarf kann objektiv beurteilt werden. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass mein Urteil falsch ist, kannst du Argumente vorlegen - aber "ich will" respektive "ich hab Spaß dran" sind verdammt schwache Argumente gegenüber "Staatsstreich geplant".
Und ja: Bei mir gäbe es eine ganze Menge Dinge, die ich habe und die ich nicht zwingend brauche. Aber das tödlichste potentielle Mordwerkzeug darunter dürfte ein schweizer Taschenmesser sein, gefolgt von tödlich-einschläfernden Studienunterlagen.



> Beim "Endkunden" kommt auch nichts weg...keine Ahnung auf was du hinaus willst.



Du hattest eingewendet, Schützen- und Jagdvereine wären unfähig, Waffen und Munition vor Einbrüchen zu schützen. 
Ich nehem zur Kenntniss, dass du dieses Argument zurückziehst und kein Problem mehr darin siehst, Munition und Waffen in diesen Einrichtungen genauso sicher zu lagern, wie dies z.B. kleinen Händlern problemlos gelingt.



> Seltsam...fast Tagtäglich werden in Deutschland Menschen mit illegalen Waffen getötet -



*Du* betonst, dass in ganz Bayern 2020 nur 8 Menschen durch Waffen getötet wurden, aber jetzt auf einmal finden ständig Massenmorde statt? 
Aber über "Niveaulimbo" jammern, wenn jemand drei Beispiele von Einschränkungen Einzelner zum Schutz der Allgemeinheit auflistest, weil das angeblich zu weit vom Thema "Schutz der Allgemeinheit vor Waffen durch Einschränkung von Waffenbesitz" ablenkt. 



> Großes Kino den Legalwaffenbesitzern illegale Aktivitäten im großen Stil nachzureden #Diskussionsniveau



Schritt 1:
Üble Nachrede mit Unterstellung nicht getätigter Aussagen
Schritt 2:
Auf Diskussionsniveau verweisen
Schritt 3:
Keinen Diskussionspartner mehr haben.

(Was nicht deine Aussagen über Waffenreglementation im Sportschützenebereich diskreditieren soll. Ich habe etwas dazu gelernt, wenn auch überwiegend Details. Aber wenn die wesentlichen Punkte meiner Aussagen ignoriert, ins lächerliche gezogen, diskrediert, geleugnet oder durch Eigenerfindungen ersetzt werden, macht eine Diskussion wenig Sinn.)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Diskussion, ob 9mm wirklich Sportschießen ist, die sollte dagegen geführt werden, ebenso ob halbautomatische Gewehre in 5.56mm wirklich erwerbbar sein müssen (https://www.shoot-club.de/Selbstladebüchsen oder hier https://www.frankonia.de/waffen/langwaffen/buechsen/sl-buechsen/online-shop.html).
> Die Diskussion sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht stumpf über Waffenrecht an sich, oder die Notwendigkeit des Erwerbs von Waffen geführt werden, sondern über die Notwendigkeit von bestimmten Waffen und die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz. Man braucht keinen halbautomaten in 223 Remington für die Jagd. Einfach nein. Aber man BRAUCHT eine potente Kurzwaffe dafür (deswegen war der Vorstoß der Grünen nach Winnenden auch undurchdacht) aus Selbst- wie aus Tierschutzgründen.



(Vollzitat zur Betonung)
Genau darum geht es mir. Sehr viele Waffen werden nicht wirklich für irgend einen Zweck benötigt. Klar gibt es Leute, die sie dafür gerne benutzen, aber das ist kein Bedarf, das ist eine Vorliebe. Und wenn es hilft, die Verbreitung von tödlichen Werkzeugen in Händen von Gefährdern zu reduzieren, dann kann eine Einschränkung von Vorlieben durchaus verhältnismäßig sein.



> @ruyven_macaran
> Um Dir das zu verdeutlichen: Ich hab mehrere Munitionssorten im Schrank.
> Eine (mehr findet man eh nicht) die fliegt wie ein Traum. Die darf niemals ausgehen, denn DAS ist die Munition für die richtig wichtigen Wettkämpfe. Wie schwierig ist es sowas zu finden? Sehr. Kann sein dass man in Fürth auf dem Schießstand steht, durch ALLE dort verfügbaren Lose geht und KEINE findet die diesem Anspruch zu 100% gerecht wird.



Mir geht es nur um die Lagerung zu Hause. Ein Reichsbürger mit dem Ziel Staatsstreich oder ein morgen-wird-er-Amokläufer darf gerne 1000000 Schuss Munition besitzen. Aber er sollte eine zweite Person benötigen, z.B. einen Munitionswart, ehe er Zugriff darauf erhält und dieser Munitionswart wäre dann auch verpflichtet, Anlass und Verwendung festzuhalten einschließlich flüchtiger Plausibilitätsprüfung.  Idealerweise so, dass dies entsprechende Stellen auch von außen einsehen können, sodass Positivkontrollen möglich wären (z.B. du nimmst aus Fürth "2000 Schuss zum Wettbewerb nach Halle" mit und der Hallenser Munitionswart könnte stichprobenartig bei Teilnehmer prüfen, ob du auch mit 2000 Schuss dort ankommst oder 1000 einen dann illegalen Abzweig genommen haben).

Aber vorerst wäre es schon viel wert, dass die Lagerung zu Hause überhaupt begrenzt wird. Denn Beschlagnahmungen wie z.B. bei den hops genommen Reichsbürgern sind bislang nur möglich, weil diese allgemein krimineller Aktivitäten beschuldigt werden und dann alles mögliche beschlagnahmt wird. Wären genau die gleichen Kanallien vor drei Wochen auf der Fahrt nach Berlin zufällig in eine Straßenkontrolle geraten und dabei 10000 Schuss Großkaliber auf dem Rücksitz aufgefallen, dann hätten sie mit Gruß weiterfahren können, solange sie eine Waffenbesitzkarte für das Kaliber haben.

Währenddessen sperrt die Hamburger Polizei Leute ein, die eine Taucherbrille im Rucksack haben. 



> Auch hier wieder, es wäre eher sinnvoll Systeme zu verbieten, die es erlauben binnen kurzer Zeit viel Munition präzise zu verschießen.



Das wäre sicherlich sinnvoller. Allerdings sehe ich die Möglichkeiten im Sportschützenbereich begrenzt, wenn man nicht komplette Arten von Disziplinen verbieten will, und auch (schlechte) Jäger brauchen manchmal mehr als einen Schuss. Vor allem aber ist eine Wirkungsvolle Begrenzung von Waffentypen bei Sammlern kaum möglich und zeigt keinerlei Wirkung auf die Übungsmöglichkeiten von Besitzern illegaler oder selbstgebauter Waffen. Bei Munition dagegen könnte man teils sogar Einsatzzwecke vorfiltern. Vor allem aber verschießen nur diejenigen, gegen die man vorgehen möchte, größere Mengen Munition außerhalb besonderer Anlagen.



> Eine Lösung wäre: Alles einstampfen was nicht olympisch ist und schon reduziert sich die Zahl großkalibriger Kurz- und Langwaffen dramatisch - Stellt sich halt die Frage nach dem gesellschaftlichen Kosten-Nutzen Verhältnis.
> Auch wenn es im ersten Moment dumm klingt, aber warum sollte man Sportschießen einschränken aus Gründen der Sicherheit wenn wir uns weigern Tempolimit, Abbiegeassistenten oder vernünftige Fahrradwege zu bauen - das ist Whataboutism, aber genau DAS wird diese Debatte dominieren und der Punkt dahinter ist nicht falsch.



Gegen Tempolimit wird i.d.R der Nutzen des schnelleren Vorankommens ins Felde geführt, gegen Abbiegeassistenten und Fahrradwege Geld- oder Platzmangel. Ob dieser Gegenargumente schwer genug wiegen, um die der Gegenseite aufzuwiegen, füllt ganze Threads (ich teile z.B. ersteren Punkt, aber nicht den mittleren und kaum den letzten), aber es sind zumindest harte Faktoren. Die fehlen bei einem Hobby oder nicht der Fitness dienenden Sport halt grundsätzlich, weil es reine Unterhaltungstätigkeiten sind und Unterhaltung ist immer nur ein weicher Aspekt.

Bessere Vergleiche wären vielleicht
- Tauchverbote in Seen
- Begrenzung von Alkoholherstellung zum Eigenkonsum
- Tanzverbote
- Regeln, wer in welchem Alter mit Personen welchen Alters Sex haben darf

Solche Einschränkungen gibt es bereits und genau wie bei Sportschützen und Jägern kann man gegen sie eigentlich nur ein Argument ins Felde führen: "Lass die doch ihren Spaß haben". Und in allen sechs Fällen gibt es Leute, die null gültige Argumente für eine Reglementierung sehen, während andere sich für ein Totalverbot aussprechen. Die Qualität von deren Szenarien und Begründungen für diese Verbote könnte aber unterschiedlicher kaum sein.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind lautlose Waffen und daher eher Angriffswaffen. Und außer Hawkeye fällt mir niemand ein, derunter Druck auch trifft.



Für die Prepperfraktion zählt i.d.R. (neben der leichten Beschaffbarkeit) vor allem die Wiederverwendbarkeit der Munition.
In wie weit jemand, der die Fähigkeit, über Jahre hinweg täglich 2-3 Menschen töten zu können, für sein größtes Problem hält, auch geistig geeignet ist, eine tödliche Waffe zu führen...




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn ich auch mal etwas einwerfen darf: Es wird sich meines Erachtens viel zu sehr auf die Waffen selbst und viel zu wenig auf die Inhaber von  Waffenbesitzkarten konzentriert. Was erfolgen - und _gegebenfalls_ verschärft - werden muss, ist das Kontrollsystem, welches sicherstellt, dass die Inhaber 1.) bei Ausstellung alle Tassen im Schrank _und_ die nötige Kompetenz haben und 2.) dies nach Zeitraum X immer noch der Fall ist.



Wir bekommen es nicht einmal hin, den Pflegegrad von Menschen mit altersbedingten Beeinträchtigen zuverlässig zu ermitteln. Wie willst du da die Tassenzahl von einer Million Waffenberechtigten regelmäßig im Auge behalten? Und bei geistig klaren, aber moralisch problematischen Leuten, besteht gar keine Chance. Die sagen dir halt was du hören willst.



> Dazu kommen Etliche, die möglicherweise irgendwann einmal tatsächlich Sportschützen waren, aber schon seit Jahren keinen gezielten Schuss mehr abgegeben, jedoch immer noch ihr Arsenal zu Hause haben. Und dazu Weitere, die von vornherein einfach nur unter dem Deckmantel des Schießsports funktionsfähige Schießeisen sammeln



Zumindest die beiden könnte man mit meinem Munitionsvorschlag auch drankriegen  .



> Was ich sagen will: Die sittliche Eignung und Kompetenz müsste im Vorfeld viel gründlicher geprüft und viel häufiger nachkontrolliert bzw. nachgewiesen werden. und es müsste einfacher sein, unsichere Kandidaten wieder zu entwaffnen.
> Riesige Arsenale in vernünftigen Händen bereiten mir weniger Sorge als eine einzige Schusswaffe in ungeschickten Händen oder - noch schlimmer - in denen eines ideologisch Verblendeten.



Das einzig erinnerungswürde an Project: Peacemaker hat sicherlich weiterhin Gültigkeit, aber man sollte die Kombination nicht aus den Augen verlieren: Ein Arsenal in den Händen eines ideologisch Verblendeten, der durch die Kontrollen kam, entspricht einer bewaffneten Kampfgruppe ideologisch Verblendeter. Und nachdem mal wieder eine solche nur durch Glück und geheimdienstliche Methoden aufgeflogen ist, häufen sich deswegen die Forderungen an die Politik, da mal kategorischer die Grundvoraussetzungen zu begrenzen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch in den Kontrollbehörden die entsprechende Personaldecke bereitstellen, damit Kontrollen auch tatsächlich durchgeführt werden können. Denn die dafür zuständigen Behörden laufen personaltechnisch gerne und oft genauso auf dem Zahnfleisch wie jene, die z.B. für die Kontrolle der Hygiene in lebensmittelverarbeitenden Betrieben zuständig sind oder Arbeitsschutzkontrollen.


Was im Grunde die Quintessenz ist: Schärfere Gesetze brauchen wir eigentlich eher im Bereich der Schusswaffenkontrolle, ansonsten steht und fällt es mit den Mittel zur konsequenten Umsetzung der bestehenden und etwaiger reformierter Regeln.

Was man nicht durchsetzen kann, bringt halt nichts. Egal, ob man sich die Leute genauer anschauen oder beispielsweise - wie von @ruyven_macaran angeregt - die Munitionsmenge beschränken wollte.


----------



## Steamhammer (18. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das Recht für Schießvereine in diesem Punkt unflexibler als für andere Vereinsarten? Letzteren steht es ziemlich frei, wo sie ihre Lagermöglichkeiten unterbringen. *Das muss nicht an dem Ort sein, wo sie ihren Sport auch ausüben*.


Genau ...die sicherste Aufbewahrung ist eben Zuhause BtW - du fürst dein eigenes Argument (Aufbewahrung im Schützenhaus) ad absurdum. Und JA, der Gesetzgeber schränkt die Lagerung von Waffen und Munition im unbewohnten Gebäuden stark ein - und auch das mit gutem Grund (auch wenn dir die benannten Gründe,die nicht passen,die nicht Ich mir ausgedacht habe, sondern die von den Fachräten im BMI und den Expertengremien im Bundestag aufgefürt wurden!)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Weder eine Alarmanlage mit Live-Video noch eine Sicherheitstür, die eine halbe Stunde hält, bis die automatisch alarmierte Polizei eintrifft, sind exotische Erfindungen auf die man noch 30 Jahre warten müsste.)


Alarmanlagen haben mittlerweile einige Vereine, Aufschaltung kostet und bringt auch wenig wenn die Bullerei aufs SEK wartet weil Waffen im Spiel sein könnten (Mein Beispiel mit dem Grünen Gewölbe hast du beachtet? Da wahren noch nicht mal Waffen im Spiel und die nächste Polizeistation ist nur ein paar Häuserblocks weiter)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann spontan keinen Wettbewerb finden, für den ein Sportschütze überhaupt eine Repetierarmbrust brauchen könnte.


Gibt es auch keine - Diese Armbrüste und Repetierbögen werden als "Spaßgeräte" verkauft auch wenn Prepper und diverse anderen noch seltsamere Gestalten sie zur "Selbstverteidigung" wollen (nur mal die Kommentare unter den entsprechenden Youtubevideos lesen) Die sind halt frei ab 18...und hier stimme ich dir und @compisucher zu - da wird teilw. so aggresiv mit dem Einsatz gegen Menschen geworben, dass sich der Gesetzgeber über kurz oder lang darum kümmert - zu recht! Ebenso wie bei den Chinapressluftgewehren die zwar als legale 7,5Joule Version verkauft werden aber das 100 oder 200Joule "Exportventil" beigelegt wird - lt. Anbieter in 5 minuten zu wechseln aber natürlich nur im Ausland legal...( Kanal "GoGun" oder "Slingshotchannel" bei Youtube)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Leute, denen es um die (Massen-)Wirkung einer Armbrust geht, die braucht die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung nicht.
> => Verbot angebracht.


Mal ernsthaft - Mit ein paar Armbrüsten stürzt man nicht die FDGO in unserem Land


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (So rein aus meiner beschränkten -3 Schuss- Erfahrung mit Armbrüsten heraus: Für diejenigen, die damit auf die Jagd gehen wollen, ist ein mit derart wenig Kraftaufwand zu spannendes Exemplar auch nutzlos, oder?)


Jup, ausserdem ist die Jagd mit Armbrust,Bogen und sogar Vorderlader in Deutschland schlicht verboten!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil ein Argument nicht besser oder schlechter wird, weil es jemand anderes schon einmal gebraucht hat. Irgendwas abzutun mit "das hat XYZ auch schon gesagt" (für 99% deiner Aussagen ließe sich vermutlich jemand vom rechtes Rand der CSU oder direkt aus der AFD finden) ist nichts weiter als eine Abwertung des Gesprächspartners.


Ok, wenn du das so siehst entschuldige Ich mich für diesen Vergleich 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Meinung, sondern Tatsache. Bedarf kann objektiv beurteilt werden.


Der Bedarf ist ja gerade im Waffengesetz objektiv beurteilt und streng geregelt!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> verdammt schwache Argumente gegenüber "Staatsstreich geplant".


...warten wir es bitte mal ab, was aus dem Medienrummel "Staatsstreich" am Ende wird. Google mal spasenthalber, was aus dem letzten Staatsstreich,samt Todeslisten etc. wurde - "Gruppe Nordkreuz" So ist z.B. der Waffenhändler und Schießplatzbetreiber, der damals extrem durch den Dreck gezogen wurde immer noch im Geschäft (was er definitiv nicht währe, wenn etwas an den erhobenen Vorwürfen dran gewesen währe)
Auch der mit Waffen reich gefüllte Gabentisch - den die Polizei immer gerne recht schnell als Beweis der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert wurde uns bis dato vorenthalten...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ja: Bei mir gäbe es eine ganze Menge Dinge, die ich habe und die ich nicht zwingend brauche. Aber das tödlichste potentielle Mordwerkzeug darunter dürfte ein schweizer Taschenmesser sein, gefolgt von tödlich-einschläfernden Studienunterlagen.


Ok... Student ?(nicht böse gemeint) - dann warte mal noch 10-20 Jahre, baue dir ein Leben auf, schaffe dir etwas und dann reden wir nochmal, wenn dein Besitz mehr ist als ein Taschenmesser und Studierunterlagen (übrigens kannst du auch mit deinem Taschenmesserchen böse mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten #Waffenverbotszone)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hattest eingewendet, Schützen- und Jagdvereine wären unfähig, Waffen und Munition vor Einbrüchen zu schützen.
> Ich nehem zur Kenntniss, dass du dieses Argument zurückziehst und kein Problem mehr darin siehst, Munition und Waffen in diesen Einrichtungen genauso sicher zu lagern, wie dies z.B. kleinen Händlern problemlos gelingt.


Einen 100% Schutz gibt es nicht und die Abwägung der Sicherheit haben sind nun schon seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder zugunsten der Aufbewahrung beim Besitzer ausgegangen. Aber mit geltendem Recht und Bestimmungen, welche sich aus Ehebungen von zig Fachgremien aus allen möglichen auch weis Gott nicht Waffenfreundlichen Behörden ergeben ,kann man hier anscheinend nicht gegen das Bauchgefühl und die natürlich besseren Ideen einiger User argumentieren 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Du* betonst, dass in ganz Bayern 2020 nur 8 Menschen durch Waffen getötet wurden, aber jetzt auf einmal finden ständig Massenmorde statt?


OK, Punkt für dich...Nur ist eben Frankfurt nicht Bayern. Darüber hinaus ging es mir da um das Aufzeigen der irrrelevanz von LEGALEN Waffen bei Straftaten in unserem Land (die beiden Beispiele hatte ich auch nur im Hinterkopf, da sie kurz nach der Staatsstreichrazzia passiert sind - ebenso wie der Mord/Geiselname in Dresden.
Zumal auch den bekannten Reichis die legalen Waffen schon längst hätten entzogen werden müssen ...warum das nicht geschehen ist und ob man warten wollte, bis man das Medienwirksam inszenieren kann, kann man nur spekulieren


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schritt 1:
> Üble Nachrede mit Unterstellung nicht getätigter Aussagen


Nun, für mich klang der Gesamtkontext deiner Aussagen genau nach dem,was ich geschrieben hatte - hier jetzt mit der "Üble Nachrede" Keule zu kommen ist albern und zeigt,das du keine validen Argumente hast (Ein Richter schaut sich übrigens auch den Kontext an - also lass stecken)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schritt 3:
> Keinen Diskussionspartner mehr haben.


Das ist OK für mich - wir finden bei diesem Thema wohl eh keine 100% Übereinstimmung 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> zeigt keinerlei Wirkung auf die Übungsmöglichkeiten von Besitzern illegaler oder selbstgebauter Waffen.


Eben


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Munition dagegen könnte man teils sogar Einsatzzwecke vorfiltern. Vor allem aber verschießen nur diejenigen, gegen die man vorgehen möchte, größere Mengen Munition außerhalb besonderer Anlagen.


Auch Munition kann man selbst machen - die gesamten benötigten Maschinen gibt es günstig frei im Handel/ im Netz - genau wie alle benötigten Komponenten (abgesehen vom Pulver). Pulver aber kann sich jeder halbwegs talentierte Möchtegernchemiker selbst herstellen (Siehe Halle) oder im EU/Schengen-Ausland frei erwerben und unkontrolliert einführen (ebenso wie fertige Munition) - ist zwar Illegal aber daran stößt sich keiner ,der jemanden umbringen will.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir bekommen es nicht einmal hin, den Pflegegrad von Menschen mit altersbedingten Beeinträchtigen zuverlässig zu ermitteln. Wie willst du da die Tassenzahl von einer Million Waffenberechtigten regelmäßig im Auge behalten? Und bei geistig klaren, aber moralisch problematischen Leuten, besteht gar keine Chance. Die sagen dir halt was du hören willst.


100% Zustimmung


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Dezember 2022)

Wie war das noch gleich mit Gas aus autokratischen Staaten (Russland) und Habecks Suche nach "verlässlichen" Alternativen, die man meinte in Katar gefunden zu haben?

Man habe den Gasdeal mit Katar in "trockenen Tüchern" und die (europäische) Sicherheit beim Gas sei wieder hergestellt und die Laufzeiten der Verträge auch super?



> *Die Korruptionsermittlungen in der Affäre rund um Ex-Parlamentsvize Eva Kaili könnten sich demnach negativ auf die geplanten Gaslieferungen auswirken.*
> 
> Nach den Vorwürfen gegen Katar in der Korruptionsaffäre um das EU-Parlament hat Doha die Anschuldigungen zurückgewiesen und vor negativen Auswirkungen auf die Gaslieferungen gewarnt. Die mögliche Aussetzung des Zugangs für Katar zum EU-Parlament sei "diskriminierend" und werde die Beziehungen und die Gaslieferungen "negativ" beeinflussen, hieß es in einer am Sonntag in Doha veröffentlichten Erklärung eines nicht näher genannter katarischen Diplomaten.



Würde die Dummheit deutscher und europäischer Politiker wehtun, man bräuchte wohl eine Packung Ohropax, um noch halbwegs geräuschbefreit durch Brüssel und Berlin laufen zu können.









						Katar warnt die EU wegen Ermittlungen im Korruptionsskandal
					

Katar droht der Europäischen Union. Die Korruptionsermittlungen in der Affäre rund um Ex-Parlamentsvize Eva Kaili könnten sich demnach negativ auf die geplanten Gaslieferungen auswirken. Bis zum Ende der Ermittlungen will das EU-Parlament den Zugang von katarischen Lobbyisten stoppen.




					web.de


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2022)

Was ist die kurzfristige Alternative für Habeck?
Viele Deutsche halten Energie noch für zu billig, Balkonsolar bei meiner Oma in der ET Gemeinschaft?
Ne, aber die Optik -> Energie ist immer noch zu billig

Abschaffung 10H in Bayern? Nein -> Energie ist immer noch zu billig


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist die kurzfristige Alternative für Habeck?
> Viele Deutsche halten Energie noch für zu billig, Balkonsolar bei meiner Oma in der ET Gemeinschaft?
> Ne, aber die Optik -> Energie ist immer noch zu billig
> 
> Abschaffung 10H in Bayern? Nein -> Energie ist immer noch zu billig


Es geht doch dabei nicht um Habeck, oder nicht Habeck, sondern darum das Russland einen mit Gas versucht hat zu erpressen und man als "schnellen Ausweg" direkt in die Arme der nächsten Autokraten gerannt ist, sich für den Deal, nach Abschluss mit Katar, vor laufender Kamera, selbst lobte und nun, kaum ein paar Monate später, wieder mit Gas durch eben jenen Autokraten erpresst wird.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Dezember 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Ob die Waffe jetzt wie ein AR15 oder ein G36 ausschaut ist hauptsächlich Optik - die Technik dahinter ist nix hyperspezielles,was nur Behörden haben dürfen.


Jain. Diese Systeme sind stark veränderbar und bieten für relativ kleines Geld sehr solide Sturmgewehre. Würde ich kriminelle Handlungen planen, oder einen Putsch anstreben und versuchen meine Gruppe zu bewaffnen, DAS wären die Systeme auf die ich abzielen würde. Es geht weniger um die Technik die DRIN steckt, als um den Schaft / das Gehäuse was drumherum ist.
Vergleich ein KK Gewehr von 1980 mit Vollholz-Schaft mit nem aktuellen KK von Walther - der Schaft macht den Unterschied.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Die Aussage trifft aber nur auf DEINE Sportwaffen zu (überzüchtet) .22er gibt es in allen Formen und Varianten und werden auch behördlich eingesetzt (z.B. aktuell afaik schallgedämpfte Ruger 10/22 bei den Israelis um -äh- steineschmeisende Palästinenser zu "markieren") Ebenso sind 22er die Attentäterwaffe Nr.1 - Schalldämpfbar auf unhörbar mit Subsonic , klein,leicht,hohe Kadenz und kaum Rückstoß. Beliebt bei Mossad und Co. (schau mal in den Twitterlink zu Lars Winkelsdorf  @Sparanus Beitrag 8.977)


Nein, meine Aussage trifft generell auf Sportwaffen im Kaliber .22 zu, denn darum geht es. Verschärft man das Waffenrecht ohne Ahnung, dann ist die größte betroffene Gruppe die der KK Schützen. Da brauch ich keinen Mossad bemühen, KK Sportgewehre sind denkbar ungeeignet um damit kriminelle Handlungen zu begehen.

Oder anders: Wenn ich richtig verstehe hast du sowohl nen halbautomaten als auch ein KK Sportgewehr im Schrank. In der Annahme du drehst durch, wozu greifst du wohl?



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Stimmt...zumindest auf nahe Distanz denn treffen tust du mit der Pistole z.B. auf 100m nicht mehr allzuviel während das KK Gewehr da erst richtig warm wird.


Das KK Sportgewehr Gewehr hört eher bei 100m auf 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir geht es nur um die Lagerung zu Hause. Ein Reichsbürger mit dem Ziel Staatsstreich oder ein morgen-wird-er-Amokläufer darf gerne 1000000 Schuss Munition besitzen. Aber er sollte eine zweite Person benötigen, z.B. einen Munitionswart, ehe er Zugriff darauf erhält und dieser Munitionswart wäre dann auch verpflichtet, Anlass und Verwendung festzuhalten einschließlich flüchtiger Plausibilitätsprüfung.  Idealerweise so, dass dies entsprechende Stellen auch von außen einsehen können, sodass Positivkontrollen möglich wären (z.B. du nimmst aus Fürth "2000 Schuss zum Wettbewerb nach Halle" mit und der Hallenser Munitionswart könnte stichprobenartig bei Teilnehmer prüfen, ob du auch mit 2000 Schuss dort ankommst oder 1000 einen dann illegalen Abzweig genommen haben).


Und.... Wer soll das tun? 
Die Ämter kommen mit bestehendem Waffenrecht schon hinten und vorne nicht rum, solche Regelungen sind vollkommene Utopie, einfach weil NIEMAND das alles kontrollieren kann.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft - Mit ein paar Armbrüsten stürzt man nicht die FDGO in unserem Land


Das nicht, aber das sollte nicht der Maßstab für eine Diskussion über sinnvollen Besitz sein.




Steamhammer schrieb:


> Auch Munition kann man selbst machen - die gesamten benötigten Maschinen gibt es günstig frei im Handel/ im Netz - genau wie alle benötigten Komponenten (abgesehen vom Pulver). Pulver aber kann sich jeder halbwegs talentierte Möchtegernchemiker selbst herstellen (Siehe Halle) oder im EU/Schengen-Ausland frei erwerben und unkontrolliert einführen (ebenso wie fertige Munition) - ist zwar Illegal aber daran stößt sich keiner ,der jemanden umbringen will.


Eben. Entweder wir reformieren das Waffenrecht grundlegend, oder wir lassen es so wie es aktuell ist.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht doch dabei nicht um Habeck, oder nicht Habeck, sondern darum das Russland einen mit Gas versucht hat zu erpressen und man als "schnellen Ausweg" direkt in die Arme der nächsten Autokraten gerannt ist, sich für den Deal, nach Abschluss mit Katar, vor laufender Kamera, selbst lobte und nun, kaum ein paar Monate später, wieder mit Gas durch eben jenen Autokraten erpresst wird.


Das ist wohl der Fehler sich überhaupt auf Geschäfte mit solchen Regimen einzulassen.
Ist nur die Frage nach Alternativen? Bekommt man woanders in der kurzen Zeit genügend Gas weg?
US-Lieferungen alleine reichen nicht aus. Und was wir aus Norwegen und Holland bekommen auch nicht.  (Zumal Holland wegen Erdbebengefahr, in einer Region weniger oder gar nicht mehr fördern will). Die Fragen werden sich Habeck & Co schon gestellt haben.  Aber es ist sehr schwierig.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie nachweisbar eine kriminelle Vereinigung sind, dann sind sie schon heute verboten. Denn kriminelle Vereinigungen sind längt verboten. DKK007 fordert aber ausdrücklich eine Gesetzesänderung, um etwas *ALS* kriminelle Vereinigung zu verbieten, dass eben keine ist und deswegen bislang legal. Und genau so ein etwas gibt es bei Reichsbürgern afaik nicht, womit die ganze Forderung populistischer Bullshit wäre.



Das ist ja einfach eine Frage, wie breit man die Einstufung als kriminelle Vereinigung zieht.
Man könnte da jeden, der entsprechenden Ansichten pflegt und den Staat aktiv ablehnt (keine Steuern zahlt, eigenes Reich ausruft etc. als Mitglied zählen)

Das ist eine Frage der Exekutive, nicht der Gesetzgebung.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Weder eine Alarmanlage mit Live-Video noch eine Sicherheitstür, die eine halbe Stunde hält, bis die automatisch alarmierte Polizei eintrifft, sind exotische Erfindungen auf die man noch 30 Jahre warten müsste.)



Die Alarmanlage mit Aufschaltung zur Polizei nützt aber nichts, wenn die Einbrecher die Stromversorgung oder Telefonleitung kappen, wie es bei den Museumseinbrüchen in Dresden und Manching (Bayern) passiert ist.









						Nach Sabotage in Manching: Telekom-Störung behoben
					

Nach der Sabotage am Telefonnetz in Manching sind die betroffenen Haushalte und Unternehmen wieder alle mit Telefon und Internet versorgt. Die Störung sei jetzt...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Auch eine stabile Tür lässt sich relativ einfach umgehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (19. Dezember 2022)

Alarmanlagen auf Basis von Mobilfunk oder Strom/Kommunikationsverlust gibts schon seit über 30 Jahren.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Alarmanlagen auf Basis von Mobilfunk oder Strom/Kommunikationsverlust gibts schon seit über 30 Jahren.



Mobilfunk lässt sich noch viel einfacher temporär stören.


----------



## Eckism (19. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mobilfunk lässt sich noch viel einfacher temporär stören.


Schon, man nutzt aber dann meistens eine Kompilösung aus allen...natürlich wäre das fürs Schrebergärtchen einwenig zu viel, aber bei vielen Waffen die beste Lösung.


----------



## Steamhammer (19. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Schon, man nutzt aber dann meistens eine Kompilösung aus allen...natürlich wäre das fürs Schrebergärtchen einwenig zu viel, aber bei vielen Waffen die beste Lösung.


Dir ist aber schon klar, das wir hier von der BRD reden?...Internet Neuland etc.? Wir haben noch nicht einmal flächendeckend normales Internet - von Telefonempfang oder gar mobilen (Highspeed)internet wollen wir doch da gar  nicht erst anfangen     Schützenvereine firmieren dann noch regelmäßig weitab bewohnter Gebiete (damit sich zugezogene Großstädter nicht am Geknalle stören) und somit ist es bei vielen gar nicht möglich mit irgendwie vertretbarem Aufwand die angedachten Alarmsysteme zu implementieren.

LG Steam


----------



## Steamhammer (19. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jain. Diese Systeme sind stark veränderbar und bieten für relativ kleines Geld sehr solide Sturmgewehre.


Stimmt


hoffgang schrieb:


> Würde ich kriminelle Handlungen planen, oder einen Putsch anstreben und versuchen meine Gruppe zu bewaffnen, DAS wären die Systeme auf die ich abzielen würde.


Da nimmst du ,was du bekommst - im großen Stil eher richtige Sturmgewehre, VA-fähig und mit großen Magazinen und ohne dass die Behörden davon wissen. Nicht mal die Attentäter von Paris und Brüssel haben sich mit Zivilkram rumgeärgert - aber der Teutsche Putschist kauft seine Waffen natürlich legal mit Erlaubnis und wenn er in den Bundestag will meldet er sich ordentlich an und löst auch noch ein Bahnsteigticket...wo kämen wir sonst auch hin  (Wer Sarkasmus findet ,darf ihn behalten)


hoffgang schrieb:


> Es geht weniger um die Technik die DRIN steckt, als um den Schaft / das Gehäuse was drumherum ist.


Klar - Form folgt Funktion - und das beim AR schon seit 80 Jahren. Warum sollte sich der Sportschütze auch nicht das ergonomischoptimale Modell raussuchen? 
(Bequem) schießen nur für Soldaten? Bin ich als deutscher vergangenheitsbedingt nicht so ein Fan von!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Vergleich ein KK Gewehr von 1980 mit Vollholz-Schaft mit nem aktuellen KK von Walther - der Schaft macht den Unterschied.


Der Schaft macht einiges einfacher, das stimmt - wir reden hier aber von der doch eher im High End bereich liegenden Präzision - die Anschütz von 1980 schafft auf 100m genauso noch das 2€ Stück zu treffen (was bedeutet, dass der Anschützattentäter auch mit Ansage durchs linke oder rechte Auge seinen Kopschuss durchführen könnte) wie die aktuelle 2,5k teure Walther.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, meine Aussage trifft generell auf Sportwaffen im Kaliber .22 zu, denn darum geht es. Verschärft man das Waffenrecht ohne Ahnung, dann ist die größte betroffene Gruppe die der KK Schützen.


In deiner Welt - du solltest bedenken, dass es regional extrem unterschiedlich ist, welche Waffenarten am meissten verbreitet sind . Viele Vereine schießen nur Luftdruck, viele? nur KK und die meissten werden wohl eine Mischung aus allen anbieten oder die Schützen sind im Zweitverband und holen sich über den die ganzen coolen Sachen bzw. schießen diese auf fremden Ständen wenn es der eigen Vereinsstand nicht hergibt. #Tellerrand


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das KK Sportgewehr Gewehr hört eher bei 100m auf


Nö, deine Sportordnung hört bei 100m auf...bei den Amis gehen die Mittlerweile bis 300m und drüber und auch bei uns gibt es mittlerweile Entusiasten, die sich daran versuchen.
BtW welche Streukreise schießt du auf 100 m mit deiner High End Büchse?
Mein Suhl M150 hält die 10 der DSB - Pistolenscheibe (50mm) ohne das ich spezielle Munition raussuche und selbst die geschenkte Norinco EM332 Plempe schafft 10er auf 100m, was ausreicht um die oben angedeute genauigkeit mit Ansage zu schaffen (und mit Schalldämpfer die perfekte Attentäterwaffe, weshalb Schallis für KK gaanz hundepfui sind bei uns)


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und.... Wer soll das tun?
> Die Ämter kommen mit bestehendem Waffenrecht schon hinten und vorne nicht rum, solche Regelungen sind vollkommene Utopie, einfach weil NIEMAND das alles kontrollieren kann.


Eben - und jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor , die wollen Faserlike WBK´s auch für Luftgewehre,Armbrüste oder Schreckschussplempen 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Eben. Entweder wir reformieren das Waffenrecht grundlegend, oder wir lassen es so wie es aktuell ist.


Genau - wobei ersteres nach wunschdenken gewisser Politiker eben ein Totalverbot bedeutet - also wenns nach mir geht dann so lassen wie es ist, die Behörden besser vernetzen und Gefärder auch wirklich entwaffnen! 

Böse Zungen behaupten z.B., das der Verfassungsschutz Erkentnisse gerade nicht an die Waffenbehörden durchgibt um Gefärder nicht vorzuwarnen, das gegen sie ermittelt wird  - so war es unter Reichis ein mittlerweile alter Trick den kleinen Waffenschein zu beantragen um zu schauen ob da was im Busch ist (hab ich mal gelesen )


LG


----------



## Eckism (19. Dezember 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, das wir hier von der BRD reden?...Internet Neuland etc.? Wir haben noch nicht einmal flächendeckend normales Internet - von Telefonempfang oder gar mobilen (Highspeed)internet wollen wir doch da gar  nicht erst anfangen     Schützenvereine firmieren dann noch regelmäßig weitab bewohnter Gebiete (damit sich zugezogene Großstädter nicht am Geknalle stören) und somit ist es bei vielen gar nicht möglich mit irgendwie vertretbarem Aufwand die angedachten Alarmsysteme zu implementieren.
> 
> LG Steam


Also die 650 MBit übers Handy letztens...die 60 GB waren schnell aufn Laptop drauf. Sooo schlimm isses nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## compisucher (19. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der Fehler sich überhaupt auf Geschäfte mit solchen Regimen einzulassen.
> Ist nur die Frage nach Alternativen? Bekommt man woanders in der kurzen Zeit genügend Gas weg?


Du müssest nur genau zwei Gesetze bzgl. "Dachformen" und "Höhenentwicklungen" im deutschen Baurecht und ein Gesetz über Eigenstrom über 1.000kW/h an Mieter verkaufen ändern und die Republik könnte sich vor Solarstrom auf Dächern nicht mehr retten.
Wäre aber zu einfach...

Da fährt man halt lieber sonstwohin und macht den Kniefall.


----------



## Steamhammer (19. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Also die 650 MBit übers Handy letztens...die 60 GB waren schnell aufn Laptop drauf. Sooo schlimm isses nun auch wieder nicht.


ja...hier bei mir im Ort hab ich auch 5G und 100mbit Internet - dagegen auf meinem Hausschießstand mit ach und Krach nur Edge (Strom gibts dort erst seit letztem Jahr und Brunnen hat man dieses Jahr gebohrt) - auf vielen Ständen/Vereinen in der Pampa gibt es nicht mal das ... Eigene Erfahrung!  Und als Jäger im Wald bist du in einigen Gegenden froh, wenn du überhaupt Handyempfang hast (auch schon erlebt)
LG


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du müssest nur genau zwei Gesetze bzgl. "Dachformen" und "Höhenentwicklungen" im deutschen Baurecht und ein Gesetz über Eigenstrom über 1.000kW/h an Mieter verkaufen ändern und die Republik könnte sich vor Solarstrom auf Dächern nicht mehr retten.
> Wäre aber zu einfach...



Wohl kaum, denn schon aktuell sind viele Teile wie Wechselrichter ausverkauft.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Also die 650 MBit übers Handy letztens...die 60 GB waren schnell aufn Laptop drauf. Sooo schlimm isses nun auch wieder nicht.


Stimmt "so schlimm" ist es ja nicht.  
Persänlich hab ich Ende 2022, mitten in Berlin, immer noch nur 16k über Kabel, da die letzten Meter Anschluss zum Haus und Wohnung nicht mehr hergeben.
In anderen Bezirken bekommst du zwar auf dem Papier über Mobilfunk mehr, sind die Netze aber so dermaßen überlastet, weil alle über Mobilfunk rein müssen, das effektiv auch kaum 16k-50k am Ende rumkommen und Kabel noch wesentlich weniger, weil ebenfalls nicht ausgebaut.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Persänlich hab ich Ende 2022, mitten in Berlin, immer noch nur 16k über Kabel, da die letzten Meter Anschluss zum Haus und Wohnung nicht mehr hergeben.


Krass. Die Geschwindigkeit hatte ich sogar als ich noch im Dorf gewohnt habe. 

Jetzt haben wir (theoretisch) bis zu 1Gbit in der Kleinstadt. Gebucht sind 250 Mbit.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass. Die Geschwindigkeit hatte ich sogar als ich noch im Dorf gewohnt habe.
> 
> Jetzt haben wir (theoretisch) bis zu 1Gbit in der Kleinstadt. Gebucht sind 250 Mbit.


Naja, mein Anbieter meinte das es 2023 bei mir in der Ecke evt. mal mit dem Ausbau endlich klappen könnte, so die Telekom, die das ausbaut, aus dem Keks kommt und hier dann bis 250MBit, über DSL, verfügbar sein wird.

Aber ein Zustand ist es trotzdem nicht, wie lange das, immerhin nur in der Hauptstadt Deutschlands, dann gedauert hat.


----------



## compisucher (19. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, denn schon aktuell sind viele Teile wie Wechselrichter ausverkauft.


Es geht ums Prinzip, ob es sinniger ist, irgendwoher Energie einzukaufen (im Zweifel von einem Despotenstaat Katar) oder selbst zu produzieren.
Derzeit sind schlichtweg ca. 70-75% der deutschen Stadtdachflächen für PV verboten... ^^
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, mein Anbieter meinte das es 2023 bei mir in der Ecke evt. mal mit dem Ausbau endlich klappen könnte, so die Telekom, die das ausbaut, aus dem Keks kommt und hier dann bis 250MBit, über DSL, verfügbar sein wird.
> 
> Aber ein Zustand ist es trotzdem nicht, wie lange das, immerhin nur in der Hauptstadt Deutschlands, dann gedauert hat.


bei uns im Dorf soll 2023 jetzt Glasfasergelegt werden. Aber nur, wenn genug Anwohner mitmachen.
Aktuell sind es zu wenige. Wire also nichts.


----------



## Eckism (20. Dezember 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> ja...hier bei mir im Ort hab ich auch 5G und 100mbit Internet - dagegen auf meinem Hausschießstand mit ach und Krach nur Edge (Strom gibts dort erst seit letztem Jahr und Brunnen hat man dieses Jahr gebohrt) - auf vielen Ständen/Vereinen in der Pampa gibt es nicht mal das ... Eigene Erfahrung!  Und als Jäger im Wald bist du in einigen Gegenden froh, wenn du überhaupt Handyempfang hast (auch schon erlebt)
> LG


Es ist doch irgendwie logisch, das man auf die Technik setzt, die an dem Ort auch verfügbar ist...oder regst oder regst du Dich auch auf, das keine Fosche beißen, wenn du auf der Hauptstraße angels, wo kein Wasser ist!?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt "so schlimm" ist es ja nicht.
> Persänlich hab ich Ende 2022, mitten in Berlin, immer noch nur 16k über Kabel, da die letzten Meter Anschluss zum Haus und Wohnung nicht mehr hergeben.
> In anderen Bezirken bekommst du zwar auf dem Papier über Mobilfunk mehr, sind die Netze aber so dermaßen überlastet, weil alle über Mobilfunk rein müssen, das effektiv auch kaum 16k-50k am Ende rumkommen und Kabel noch wesentlich weniger, weil ebenfalls nicht ausgebaut.


Man kann ja nun nicht alles haben...dafür fährt bei euch nen Bus...und 16k sind ja nun auch nicht komplett unbrauchbar.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Dezember 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Da nimmst du ,was du bekommst - im großen Stil eher richtige Sturmgewehre, VA-fähig und mit großen Magazinen und ohne dass die Behörden davon wissen. Nicht mal die Attentäter von Paris und Brüssel haben sich mit Zivilkram rumgeärgert - aber der Teutsche Putschist kauft seine Waffen natürlich legal mit Erlaubnis und wenn er in den Bundestag will meldet er sich ordentlich an und löst auch noch ein Bahnsteigticket...wo kämen wir sonst auch hin  (Wer Sarkasmus findet ,darf ihn behalten)


Ja Sarkasmus ist das einzige was übrigbleibt wenn man feststellt wie gefährlich diese Waffen sind. Die Attentäter von Paris haben auf Zivilisten geschossen. Wenn ich in den Bundestag rein will, dann sollte ich mich drauf einstellen auf bewaffneten Widerstand zu stoßen, daher würd ich kürzere Läufe bevorzugen, einfache Optiken, zusätzliche Handgriffe & Taschenlampen, zudem sollte das System möglichst kompakt & leicht sein. Ich kenn Militärs die sich zivil genau solche Waffen bauen, hoffentlich weil sie ein US / COD Syndrom haben und das cool finden, trotzdem find ichs vollkommen uncool wenn jemand sowas in seinem Waffenschrank hat.

Die Beschaffung aus der Illegalität darf kein Argument sein um den legalen Zugang zu nicht notwendigen Waffen nicht auf das minimale Maß zu begrenzen.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Der Schaft macht einiges einfacher, das stimmt - wir reden hier aber von der doch eher im High End bereich liegenden Präzision - die Anschütz von 1980 schafft auf 100m genauso noch das 2€ Stück zu treffen (was bedeutet, dass der Anschützattentäter auch mit Ansage durchs linke oder rechte Auge seinen Kopschuss durchführen könnte) wie die aktuelle 2,5k teure Walther.


Der Unterschied liegt an der Anpassungsfähigkeit an den Schützen. Beim KK ist das auf dauerhafte Präzision notwendig, also dass man bei 3x40 auch noch bei Schuss 39 und 40 noch bequem und sauber schießen kann. Für Selbstladebüchsen moderner Bauart sind das Anbauteile wie Vordergriffe, variable Schulterstützen, situative Visierungen & die Möglichkeit zusätzliche Module anzubringen. Das verändert das Handling einer solchen Waffe enorm.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> In deiner Welt - du solltest bedenken, dass es regional extrem unterschiedlich ist, welche Waffenarten am meissten verbreitet sind . Viele Vereine schießen nur Luftdruck, viele? nur KK und die meissten werden wohl eine Mischung aus allen anbieten oder die Schützen sind im Zweitverband und holen sich über den die ganzen coolen Sachen bzw. schießen diese auf fremden Ständen wenn es der eigen Vereinsstand nicht hergibt. #Tellerrand


Boah du solltest wissen dass Luftdruck bei einer Verschärfung des Waffenrechts im Grunde keine Rolle spielt und dass die nächst größte Gruppe an Schützen die KK Schützen sind. Wie man dem widersprechen kann entzieht sich mir, v.a. wenn man bedenkt wie unterschiedlich groß DSB und DOSB sind (Alternativ kann man ja auch mal die Startlisten der LM / DM durchschauen...).
Es geht darum das Waffenrecht sinnvoll und umsetzbar zu gestalten, das geht nicht mit der Gießkanne. KK bedarf derzeit keiner Reform, keiner zusätzlichen Regulierung. Wenn man was am Waffenrecht ändern will muss man grundsätzliche Fragen stellen und Konsens erzielen. 



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Nö, deine Sportordnung hört bei 100m auf


Nö, meine Visierung ist >100m am Ende, denn KK100m stehend ist nun mal die einzige Disziplin >50m die der DSB anbietet. KK Matchwaffen sind >100m einfach unpraktisch aus genau diesem Grund.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> BtW welche Streukreise schießt du auf 100 m mit deiner High End Büchse?


Da ich auf 100m nur stehend schieße ist das schwer zu beantworten, aber Wettkampfschnitt in der Disziplin war schon ~295 Ringe. 



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Eben - und jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor , die wollen Faserlike WBK´s auch für Luftgewehre,Armbrüste oder Schreckschussplempen


Eben. Deswegen bin ich auch für ne grundsätzliche Reform des Waffenrechts und nicht nur für stumpfe zusätzliche Restriktionen die weder Sinn ergeben, noch umsetzbar sind. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Waffenrecht keiner Änderung bedürfen würde. Dieser Abwehrmechanismus ist mir bei Jägern / Sportschützen viel zu stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## Steamhammer (20. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Attentäter von Paris haben auf Zivilisten geschossen.


Polizeibeamte waren auch unter den Opfern (sind aber auch Zivilisten - wenn auch Beamte)


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn ich in den Bundestag rein will, dann sollte ich mich drauf einstellen auf bewaffneten Widerstand zu stoßen, daher würd ich kürzere Läufe bevorzugen, einfache Optiken, zusätzliche Handgriffe & Taschenlampen, zudem sollte das System möglichst kompakt & leicht sein.


Mein AR15 ist eine Schmeisser AR15 Ultramatch STS - mit Zweibein,ZF und 20 Zoll Matchlauf(s.Profilbild)...weder kompakt noch mit 6,5 Kg irgendwie leicht  (nur mal zur Abgrenzung vom COD Operator Wannabe die es auch gibt, aber die vom Staat trotzdem stärker kontrolliert werden wie unsere Politiker im Bundestag)


hoffgang schrieb:


> find ichs vollkommen uncool wenn jemand sowas in seinem Waffenschrank hat.


Das ist dir unbenommen - niemand zwingt dich, so etwas zu besitzen  


hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Beschaffung aus der Illegalität darf kein Argument sein um den legalen Zugang zu nicht notwendigen Waffen nicht auf das minimale Maß zu begrenzen.


Die Begrenzung erfolgt doch...mir reichen die derzeitigen Hürden des WaffG allerdings aus um kaputte Typen vom legalen Waffenbesitz abzuhalten. So werden die Reichsdeppen seit 2013 entwaffnet (seit 2020 extra Abfrage beim Verfassungsschutz) und wenn die Behörden anständig arbeiten würden , hätte es die Sicherstellung legaler Waffen bei den Möchtegernputschisten nicht gegeben, da die schon seit Jahrren hätten abgeben müssen. Auch die Morde von Hanau hätten nicht statt gefunden, wenn die Behörden ihren Job gemacht hätten!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt an der Anpassungsfähigkeit an den Schützen. Beim KK ist das auf dauerhafte Präzision notwendig, also dass man bei 3x40 auch noch bei Schuss 39 und 40 noch bequem und sauber schießen kann.


Natürlich - das schrob ich ja auch so ähnlich 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Für Selbstladebüchsen moderner Bauart sind das Anbauteile wie Vordergriffe, variable Schulterstützen, situative Visierungen & die Möglichkeit zusätzliche Module anzubringen. Das verändert das Handling einer solchen Waffe enorm.


Und auch da will der GK-HA Sportschütze das Optimum genau wie der KK-EL Sportschütze...alles was ergonomisch Sinn macht, wird auch verwendet - ganz logisch (Ich will ja auch bequem schießen)


hoffgang schrieb:


> Boah du solltest wissen dass Luftdruck bei einer Verschärfung des Waffenrechts im Grunde keine Rolle spielt


abwarten...


hoffgang schrieb:


> und dass die nächst größte Gruppe an Schützen die KK Schützen sind. Wie man dem widersprechen kann entzieht sich mir, v.a. wenn man bedenkt wie unterschiedlich groß DSB und DOSB sind (Alternativ kann man ja auch mal die Startlisten der LM / DM durchschauen...).


Ich habe Geschrieben, dass das regional extrem unterschiedlich ist - bei uns ist LG und KK nicht Soo verbreitet bzw. keine Ausschließlichkeit - sprich alle unsere Vereine im Kreis bieten auch GK an, welches auch rege genutzt wird. Reine LG oder KK-Vereine kenne ich nur aus den gebrauchten Bundesländern (habe mal 10 Jahre in Stuttgart gelebt)


hoffgang schrieb:


> Es geht darum das Waffenrecht sinnvoll und umsetzbar zu gestalten, das geht nicht mit der Gießkanne. KK bedarf derzeit keiner Reform, keiner zusätzlichen Regulierung. Wenn man was am Waffenrecht ändern will muss man grundsätzliche Fragen stellen und Konsens erzielen.


GENAU!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Nö, meine Visierung ist >100m am Ende, denn KK100m stehend ist nun mal die einzige Disziplin >50m die der DSB anbietet. KK Matchwaffen sind >100m einfach unpraktisch aus genau diesem Grund.


ich finde in der SpoO auf Anhieb 3 KK 100m Disziplinen im DSB: 1.35 (deine Disziplin), 1.36 Auflage/Diopter/ZF  und die 1.44 Auflage/Diopter/ZF...wobei die beiden Auflagedisziplinen erst ab Seniorenklasse ist. Allerdings sollte dein LV auch ne B-Liste anbieten? Ich schieße hier im LV z.B. die 50 und 100 m ZF Disziplin (Ähnlich Benchrest) mit 15 Einzelscheiben á 2 Schuss liegend aufgelegt mit ZF...geht halt nur bis LM.
Und der Verstellbereich meines ZF würde noch mehr hergeben - aber ja, du hast recht Deine Büchse ist halt extrem spezialisiert und ohne Modifikation eben auch nur für deine Disziplin zu gebrauchen - aber ein ZF draufgespaxt und schon würde auch mehr gehen - dazu noch den Schaft gewechselt und flups hast du in den Augen einiger Leute ein böses Snipergewehr 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Da ich auf 100m nur stehend schieße ist das schwer zu beantworten, aber Wettkampfschnitt in der Disziplin war schon ~295 Ringe.





hoffgang schrieb:


> nicht nur für stumpfe zusätzliche Restriktionen die weder Sinn ergeben, noch umsetzbar sind.


dem stimme ich zu


hoffgang schrieb:


> Dieser Abwehrmechanismus ist mir bei Jägern / Sportschützen viel zu stark ausgeprägt.


Aus Gründen - denn seit Jahren stehen wir mit dem Rücken zur Wand. Scheibchenweise wird am legalen Waffenbesitz gesägt  - und das z.T. mit hanebüchernen Behauptungen seitens der Politik und gestützt von der Presse. (Da hängt ja bei vielen ne Menge Geld und auch Herzblut mit drin - nicht wie etwa beim Bund ne Knarre ausgehändigt bekommen und die bei Dienstende wieder abgeben)
...Da steht Eigentum dahinter ,welches durch  Jahrzehnte an rechtl. Wohlverhalten und auch z.T.  gesellschaftl. Engagement erworben wurde! 
Wenn z.B. THW Mitarbeiter,Feuerwehrleute, Notfallsanitäter und/oder andere Ehrenamtliche vom Staat als nicht vertrauenswürdig erachtet werden, könnten die durchaus auf die Idee kommen ihren Dienst an der Gesellschaft zu beenden ...Bei Soldaten und Polizisten sind bei vielen die Meinung ähnlich (alle diese Meinungen schon gelesen/gehört) Während der Dienstzeit Kriegswaffen in Millionenwerten durch die Gegend karren und nach Feierabend zu Unzuverlässig um privat ne Waffe besitzen zu dürfen - oder die Dienstwaffe als PVB nicht privat führen dürfen obwohl man sich jederzeit in Dienst versetzen kann und z.t. auch muss...mist ich verzettel mich schon wieder 

Trennung:
Wir alle dürften uns noch an die unseelige Killerspieldikussion 2002 und zuletzt auch 2009 erinnern! 
Die selben Politiker und TV-Formate, die damals unqualifiziert und z.T. mit blanken Lügen auf uns Gamer eingedroschen haben, taten das auch damals mit den Waffenbesitzern und tun das auch heute wieder mit uns!
Das sollte man nicht vergessen wenn man heute "Berichte" auf ARD Panorama/Monitor etc. zu pösen "Kriegsähnlichen Waffen" (was für ne Wortkreation ...Framing) und hochqualifizierte Aussagen von Politikern in Zeitungen oder im Bundestag konsumiert!
So fordert Frau Faeser im RND:


> „Es ist wichtig, dass wir künftig einen Abgleich zwischen den unterschiedlichen Behörden über den Kenntnisstand von Waffenbesitz haben, aber auch eine Überprüfung nach einiger Zeit möglich ist.“ Als Beispiel nannte sie eine Überprüfung durch die Polizei bei einem Wohnortwechsel.


...obwohl alle diese Dinge längst fester Bestandteil im Gesetz sind (wie ich hier schon dargelegt habe) was die Dame eigendlich wissen sollte bzw. warscheinlich auch weis und man daher nur spekulieren kann, warum sie das so aussagt...

LG Steam


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und.... Wer soll das tun?
> Die Ämter kommen mit bestehendem Waffenrecht schon hinten und vorne nicht rum, solche Regelungen sind vollkommene Utopie, einfach weil NIEMAND das alles kontrollieren kann.



In einer utopischen Welt würde eine Regierung Plan von Gegenwart, Zukunft und Technik haben und drei Software-Entwickler für 2-3 Monate hinsetzen. Heraus käme ein simples Web-Interface, in dem die Munitionswarte einfach ihren Bestand online führen können (einschließlich besagter Transporteinträge "Hoffgang fährt mit 2000 Schuss nach Halle") und bei dem zuständige Kontrollinstanzen (Polizei bei Kontrollen, Wettbewerbsveranstalter für die gemeldeten IDs) die für sie relevanten Daten einsehen können. Der Einrichtungsaufwand dafür wäre sehr gering (jede Uni-Bibliothek braucht um Größenordnungen komplexeres) und der Zusatzaufwand ist im Betrieb gleich null. Es muss halt nur überhaupt ein zweites paar Augen auf Munitionsflüsse gucken - aber das lässt sich ja kaum vermeiden, wenn ein zweites paar Augen auf Munitionsflüsse gucken soll  .

Zu erwarten ist eine Umsetzung natürlich trotzdem nicht, weil keine derartige Regierung haben. Aber wir haben auch keinen Bundesrat, in dem die Jäger-und-Schützen-Lobby-Lieblingspartei ohne Mehrheit wäre, von daher wird sowieso rein gar nichts passieren, was letztlich auch polizeiliche Arbeit und damit die Länder betreffen könnte. Erst würde Lindner aus Prinzip alles blockieren, was Absatzchancen Bürgerfreiheiten bedroht und danach Merz alles, was nicht von ihm kommt. Und das ist schon unter der Annahme, überhaupt irgend jemand könnte einen funktional durchdachten Antrag stellen, was nicht der Fall ist.

Wir können hier also nur darüber diskutieren, was eine Regierung machen *sollte*. Was die Regierung machen *wird*, ist genau gar nichts bis der nächste "warum hat XY eigentlich Waffe AB?"-Vorfall durch die Medien läuft. Dann werden werden wieder alle die gleichen populistischen "Man muss endlich mal irgendwas"-Sätze auspacken, aber wieder niemand einen "Wir wollen das"-Vorschlag unterbreiten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist ja einfach eine Frage, wie breit man die Einstufung als kriminelle Vereinigung zieht.
> Man könnte da jeden, der entsprechenden Ansichten pflegt und den Staat aktiv ablehnt (keine Steuern zahlt, eigenes Reich ausruft etc. als Mitglied zählen)
> 
> Das ist eine Frage der Exekutive, nicht der Gesetzgebung.



Das ist sehr wohl eine Frage der Gesetzgebung. Seine Steuern nicht zu zahlen ist ab einer gewissen Einkommensklasse schlichtweg Volkssport. Ich bin zwar auch sehr dafür, diese Leute gemäß der Strafhärte für kriminelle Vereinigungen rangenommen werden, aber das träfe definitiv weitaus mehr als nur Reichsbürger. Und die "Ausrufung eines eigenen Reichs" ohne das tattsächlich auch Verstöße gegen staatliche Ordnung, Steuergesetzgebung, etc. begangen werden, wäre schlichtweg eine massive Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit, die alle möglichen anderen treffen würde. Stichwort "Republik freies Wendland" z.B.. Auch jedes von linken Projekten besetzte Haus ist meilenweit weiter von rechtsstaatlicher Ordnung entfernt als ein zum Reich deklariertes Privatanwesen.

Das Phänomen "Reichsbürger" in rechtssichere Kategorien zu gießen ist verdammt schwierig. Und noch schwieriger wird es, wenn du nicht bloße Aussagen als Kriterium heranziehen willst, also ein Gesinnungsstrafrecht einführen möchtest, sondern dich auf tatsächliche Straftaten berufst. Das machen die heutige Regelungen und es bei den meisten Reichsbürgern offenbar kaum möglich, irgendwas strafbares zu finden geschweige denn nachzuweisen. Deswegen ermitteln überwiegend die Geheimdienste, denen sowas wie Unschuldsvermutung und Privatsphäre fremd sind, die genau deswegen aber auch ziemlich wenig jenseits von Ermittlungen machen dürfen.

Ich schlage zur Erleichterung eben vor, dass man die geistige Einstellung halt so frei lässt, wie sich das in einer Demokratie nunmal gehört, dass man aber schärfer gegen eine Bewaffnung vorgehen kann. Erst dadurch werden Reichsbürger zur Bedrohung, aber im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Kriminellen setzen sie ihre Waffen nicht immer mal wieder illegal ein, sondern planen das nur einmal - und dann ist es schon zu spät. Um diese Gefahr zu bannen wäre es am effektivsten, den privaten Umgang von Waffen (und für deren Nutzung nötige Munition als noch besser abgrenzbaren Faktor) weiter einzuschränken.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mobilfunk lässt sich noch viel einfacher temporär stören.



Und noch viel einfacher ist es, solche Störungen zu bemerken (das macht die Basisstation sogar automatisch, wenn es eine wirkungsvolle Störstärke ist) und ihre Quelle zu lokalisieren. Und jetzt rate mal, was eine Straftat ist, bei der einem sogar schon der Besitz von geeigneten Geräten in den Knast bringen kann...

Ich sage es noch einmal: Wer illegal mit Waffen handelt hat absolut null Interesse an großem Aufsehen. Für ein paar hochpreisige Sport- und Sammlerstücke mag es schlichtweg einen schwarzen Sammler- und Liebhabermarkt geben und unbewohnte, komplett ungesicherte Gebäude am Arsch der Welt sind für jeden Möchtegernkriminellen, gelangweilten Jugendlichen oder sonst wem ein willkommens Ziel. Aber jemand, der in Deutschland versucht, Waffen von A nach B zu bringen und neue Käufer dafür zu finden, der wird vor allem an Diskretion gelegen sein. Der will nicht in polizeilichen Funkstellenabfragen auftauchen, der will nicht dass ein Kennzeichen im Umkreis von mehreren Kilometern um kriminelle Taten gesehen worden sein, der will nicht dass die Polizei seine Reifen- Fuß- und Fingerspuren sichert und vor allem will er nicht, dass seine Visage auf der SD-Karte des irgendwo unsichtbar im Gebäude platzierten 08/15-Security-Routers gespeichert oder gar live an die nächste Dienststelle gesendet wird. Das wird für einen Waffenhändler weitaus wichtiger sein als seine Finger an Schießeisen zu bekommen, das er auch in für kriminelle Aktivitäten ausreichender Qualität in der Ukraine, Serbien(, früher: Russland) und mit etwas Glück auch Rumänien oder Kroatien bekommen kann. Die Waffe, mit der Lübcke ermordet hat, wurde nicht nach einem Einbruch in einen deutschen Schützenverein vermisst, sondern sollte sich in einem Karton im Privathaus eines Schweizers befinden, der eigentlich schon lange keine Verwendung dafür mehr hatte. Der Karton war da, die Waffe schon lange nicht mehr. Aufgefallen ist das erst, als sie jemand abgefeurt hat.




compisucher schrieb:


> Es geht ums Prinzip, ob es sinniger ist, irgendwoher Energie einzukaufen (im Zweifel von einem Despotenstaat Katar) oder selbst zu produzieren.
> Derzeit sind schlichtweg ca. 70-75% der deutschen Stadtdachflächen für PV verboten... ^^
> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.



Wobei der Run auf Ausbau, insbesondere nicht-vom-Steuerzahler-finanzierten-Ausbau bei den 25% nicht-Unions-blockierten-Dächern jetzt auch überschaubar ist.


----------



## compisucher (21. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei der Run auf Ausbau, insbesondere nicht-vom-Steuerzahler-finanzierten-Ausbau bei den 25% nicht-Unions-blockierten-Dächern jetzt auch überschaubar ist.


Tja, bei Lieferfristen von z. T. > 1 Jahr für den Chinaschrott, kein Wunder.
Aber Merkel hats ja wunderbar hinbekommen, die ehemals führende deutsche Solarbranche über die Wupper springen zu lassen.
So was nennt sich Weitblick bei strategischen Schlüsselindustrien.


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> ...obwohl alle diese Dinge längst fester Bestandteil im Gesetz sind (wie ich hier schon dargelegt habe) was die Dame eigendlich wissen sollte bzw. warscheinlich auch weis und man daher nur spekulieren kann, warum sie das so aussagt...


Eines der Grundregeln des Politikerdaseins: Jederzeit in der Lage sein (unverfängliche) Allgemeinplätze in die Kamera zu sagen, damit es nicht heißt, man habe keine Antwort.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einer utopischen Welt würde eine Regierung Plan von Gegenwart, Zukunft und Technik haben und drei Software-Entwickler für 2-3 Monate hinsetzen. Heraus käme ein simples Web-Interface, in dem die Munitionswarte einfach ihren Bestand online führen können (einschließlich besagter Transporteinträge "Hoffgang fährt mit 2000 Schuss nach Halle") und bei dem zuständige Kontrollinstanzen (Polizei bei Kontrollen, Wettbewerbsveranstalter für die gemeldeten IDs) die für sie relevanten Daten einsehen können. Der Einrichtungsaufwand dafür wäre sehr gering (jede Uni-Bibliothek braucht um Größenordnungen komplexeres) und der Zusatzaufwand ist im Betrieb gleich null. Es muss halt nur überhaupt ein zweites paar Augen auf Munitionsflüsse gucken - aber das lässt sich ja kaum vermeiden, wenn ein zweites paar Augen auf Munitionsflüsse gucken soll


Der Aufwand wäre enorm.
Man muss jeden Händler daran anbinden, bei jeder Meisterschaft muss jemand Zugriff haben, das ganze muss Datenschutzrechtlich passen UND dann muss es Stichproben geben ob das was eingetragen wurde auch stimmt.

Und für was genau? Dafür das man nachverfolgen kann, dass Schützen mit Munition zu Wettkämpfen fahren?
Was ist der Outcome davon? Schützen haben Munition, oh wow. Die Menge ist ebenfalls in sehr sehr vielen Fällen irrelevant, denn es ist vollkommen egal ob ich 200 oder 20.000 Schuss KK Munition zuhause habe - damit wird keine Regierung gestürzt.

Das ist ein sinnbefreites Unterfangen weil es das eigentliche Problem nicht angeht: Wie stellt man sicher, dass Feuerwaffen nur in jene Hände gelangen die ein echtes Bedürfnis, die notwendige Reife dafür und eine gesunde Psyche haben. Zudem schafft es nur einen riesigen Verwaltungsaufwand ohne echten Mehrwert.

 .


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir können hier also nur darüber diskutieren, was eine Regierung machen *sollte*. Was die Regierung machen *wird*, ist genau gar nichts bis der nächste "warum hat XY eigentlich Waffe AB?"-Vorfall durch die Medien läuft. Dann werden werden wieder alle die gleichen populistischen "Man muss endlich mal irgendwas"-Sätze auspacken, aber wieder niemand einen "Wir wollen das"-Vorschlag unterbreiten.


Das ist nicht richtig, es wurden oftmals Anpassungen z.b. nach Amokläufen vorgenommen, nur ob diese halt sinnvoll & kontrollierbar waren, das ist diskutabel. Da liegt ja auch das Problem, dass NACH einem Ereignis die regierenden Personen sich zum Handeln verpflichtet sehen, dann irgendwas machen, das aber nicht so geil ist wie alle denken.


@Steamhammer 
Ja, wenn du nen 20 Zoll Lauf auf dein Schmeisser packst und es auf Distanz auslegst, dann wunder dich doch nicht wenns schwer wird. Mach nen 10 Zoll Lauf drauf und ne andere Optik und schon wird da ne andere Waffe draus.



> Wenn z.B. THW Mitarbeiter,Feuerwehrleute, Notfallsanitäter und/oder andere Ehrenamtliche vom Staat als nicht vertrauenswürdig erachtet werden, könnten die durchaus auf die Idee kommen ihren Dienst an der Gesellschaft zu beenden ...Bei Soldaten und Polizisten sind bei vielen die Meinung ähnlich (alle diese Meinungen schon gelesen/gehört) Während der Dienstzeit Kriegswaffen in Millionenwerten durch die Gegend karren und nach Feierabend zu Unzuverlässig um privat ne Waffe besitzen zu dürfen - oder die Dienstwaffe als PVB nicht privat führen dürfen obwohl man sich jederzeit in Dienst versetzen kann und z.t. auch muss...mist ich verzettel mich schon wieder


Ich bin ehemaliger Soldat & ich sags mal so: Ich hab in meinen >13 Jahren Dienstzeit dann doch den ein oder anderen kennengelernt von dem ich nicht möchte dass er privat Waffen besitzt  Hat seinen Grund warum auch bei der BW Waffen erstmal grundsätzlich in der Waffenkammer lagern und zu Bedarfszwecken ausgegeben werden.
Nur weil einer mal Uniform getragen hat heißt das nicht, dass man ihm Waffen einfach so anvertrauen kann. Dass einige Soldaten das anders sehen mag ich nachvollziehen, sich kritisch mit sich selbst auseinander zu setzen ist nicht jedermanns Stärke. Das mag bei Polizisten etwas anders aussehen, aber grade bei den Jungs & Mädels in Flecktarn ist das allemal gut so dass keine Automatik dahinter besteht.



> Wir alle dürften uns noch an die unseelige Killerspieldikussion 2002 und zuletzt auch 2009 erinnern!
> Die selben Politiker und TV-Formate, die damals unqualifiziert und z.T. mit blanken Lügen auf uns Gamer eingedroschen haben, taten das auch damals mit den Waffenbesitzern und tun das auch heute wieder mit uns!
> Das sollte man nicht vergessen wenn man heute "Berichte" auf ARD Panorama/Monitor etc. zu pösen "Kriegsähnlichen Waffen" (was für ne Wortkreation ...Framing) und hochqualifizierte Aussagen von Politikern in Zeitungen oder im Bundestag konsumiert!



Dabei sollte man auch nicht vergessen dass die Jäger & Schützenlobby sehr sehr gerne auf die Gamer eingedroschen hat um die eigene (grüne) Weste nicht zu beschmutzen. Denn wenn die bösen Killerspiele schuld sind, dann muss ja auch nichts am Waffenrecht geändert werden.


----------



## Eckism (21. Dezember 2022)

Wie läuft das eigentlich ab, wenn ein Waffenbesitzer stirbt? Mein Vater hat ja auch einige teure Gewehre, Revolver und Pistolen...muss man dann die Schlumpfenbanden rufen, damit die die Dinger für einen vertickt? Mehr als den Waffenschrank aufschließen unter offizieller Aufsicht mach ich garantiert nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich ab, wenn ein Waffenbesitzer stirbt? Mein Vater hat ja auch einige teure Gewehre, Revolver und Pistolen...muss man dann die Schlumpfenbanden rufen, damit die die Dinger für einen vertickt? Mehr als den Waffenschrank aufschließen unter offizieller Aufsicht mach ich garantiert nicht.


Wenn du sie dann nicht abgeben willst musst du eine Waffenbesitzkarte (WBK), beim entsprechend zuständigen Amt, beantragen.

Die Zuständigkeit wird dabei, je nach Bundesland, teilweise etwas unterschiedlich gehandhabt, aber öfters ist es eine Teilstelle des Landeskriminalamt, die das mit verwaltet und entsprechend dafür der Ansprechpartner ist, oder wie hier in Berlin gibt es dafür eine eigene Adresse / Dienststelle ("Waffenbehörde"), die das ausstellt.


----------



## Steamhammer (21. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Steamhammer
> Ja, wenn du nen 20 Zoll Lauf auf dein Schmeisser packst und es auf Distanz auslegst, dann wunder dich doch nicht wenns schwer wird. Mach nen 10 Zoll Lauf drauf und ne andere Optik und schon wird da ne andere Waffe draus.


...Genau, aber dann ist die Waffe sportlich nicht mehr erlaubt...ganz einfach Sport-ARs dürfen minimal 16" haben. Jagdlich ginge das lt. Gesetz...allerdings geht bei dem kurzen Stummel ne menge Energie flöten  - aber "SOOOO ein Feuerball"  


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich bin ehemaliger Soldat & ich sags mal so: Ich hab in meinen >13 Jahren Dienstzeit dann doch den ein oder anderen kennengelernt von dem ich nicht möchte dass er privat Waffen besitzt  Hat seinen Grund warum auch bei der BW Waffen erstmal grundsätzlich in der Waffenkammer lagern und zu Bedarfszwecken ausgegeben werden.


Pfosten und Vollpfosten gibt es nun mal in jeder Gruppe, wenn sie nur groß genug ist - und ja, auch ich kenne den ein oder anderen, bei dem ich froh bin dass er keine Waffe legal bekommt.  
Aber das sollte nicht die Ausgangsbasis über eine Verurteilung aller anständigen Leute sein, die verantwortungsvoll mit Waffen umgehen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Dabei sollte man auch nicht vergessen dass die Jäger & Schützenlobby sehr sehr gerne auf die Gamer eingedroschen hat um die eigene (grüne) Weste nicht zu beschmutzen. Denn wenn die bösen Killerspiele schuld sind, dann muss ja auch nichts am Waffenrecht geändert werden.


Stimmt ... Alte "grüne Jacke-roter Kopf" Funktionäre haben vereinzelt seinerzeit schon den einen oder anderen dummen Spruch gebracht, was mich auch geärgert hat aber die "PC Games" hatte im Gegenzug 2002 auch die Schuld in einem doppelseitigen Artikel in der Printausgabe auf die "Schießclubs" geschoben (die letzte Ausgabe, die ich gekauft habe) - nicht zu vergessen, das im Gegenzug zur Gamingindustrie die Schützen jedesmal wirklich Einschränkungen von kalter Enteignung  bis zur Aufgabe der unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (§13 GG) hinnehmen mussten.
Mir ging es aber eigentlich weniger um gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen, sondern um die Sensibilisierung der interessierten Mitleser gegenüber medialer Berichterstattung und politischer Kampagnen !

(Wenn ich z.B.  bemerke,dass ich bei einem Thema bei dem ich mich auskenne belogen werde, warum sollte ich Berichten glauben bei denen ich mich vielleicht nicht auskenne?) 

LG


----------



## Eckism (21. Dezember 2022)

Der Besitz von scharfen Waffen (auch 7.62 glaub ich) kann einfach beantragt werden?
MIr gehts hauptsächlich ums verkaufen...vom im Schrank stehen werden die ja auch nicht besser.


----------



## Steamhammer (21. Dezember 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich ab, wenn ein Waffenbesitzer stirbt? Mein Vater hat ja auch einige teure Gewehre, Revolver und Pistolen...muss man dann die Schlumpfenbanden rufen, damit die die Dinger für einen vertickt? Mehr als den Waffenschrank aufschließen unter offizieller Aufsicht mach ich garantiert nicht.


Wie @Nightslaver geschrieben hat...noch ein paar Anmerkungen dazu:

Wenn der Erbfall eintritt und das Erbe angenommen wird sind ab bekanntwerden des Erbes Fristen einzuhalten innerhalb du der für dich zuständigen Waffenbehörde den Erbfall anzeigen musst (du benötigst den Erbschein!).
Danach setzt dir die Behörde eine Frist zur Abgabe der Waffen oder zur Übername derselben auf Erben-WBK (leztere Möglichkeit verschweigen manche Sachbearbeiter gerne mal)

Du hast also erstens die Möglichkeit, die Waffen zu veräussern - entweder über ein lokales Waffengeschäft oder einen Waffenverwerter, wobei oft nur Schrottpreise gezahlt werden falls nicht wirklich wertvolle Stücke dabei sind und sich der Verkäufer auskennt. Also zwingend jemanden dabeihaben, der um den Wert der Waffen weis (ideeller Wert zählt leider nicht)  Z.B. "Egun.de" bietet (ähnlich  Ebay) einen gewissen Anhaltspunkt zur Wertermittlung

Die zweite Möglichkeit ist die Beantragung einer Erben-WBK, was Vorteile hat - wie übername der Waffen ohne Sport- oder Jagdbedürfnis und genügend Zeit, sich zu überlegen ob man die Waffen behalten will oder zumindest um mit mehr Zeit und bessern Konditionen zu verkaufen!
Nachteilig ist hierbei ,das die Behörde auf eine Blockierung der Waffen bestehen kann - sofern zertifizierte Blockierelemente am Markt verfügbar sind (Natürlich auf deine Kosten und zusätzlich zum obligatorischen Waffenschrank und Munition musst du auch auf jeden Fall abgeben!) Die Blockierung enfällt, falls du selbst Waffenbesitzer bist - also vorab überlegen ob Jagd oder Sportschießen nicht vielleicht doch coole Hobbys sind.

Die dritte Möglichkeit ist das überlassen der Waffen an die Behörde zur Vernichtung  - auch kostenpflichtig...also ein fettes Minusgeschäft und damit die schlechteste Lösung!


LG Steam 
PS: @Mods: Sorry for OT


----------



## DKK007 (22. Dezember 2022)

Waffen und Munition bei Sportschütze sichergestellt
					

Waldshut-Tiengen (lsw) - Mehrere Waffen und Munition haben Zollbeamte bei einem Sportschützen aus dem Landkreis Waldshut sichergestellt. Unter den Waffen




					www.stern.de
				




Mal sehen, wie sich die Geschichte mit den Reichsbürgern noch ausweitet.
Wenn nun die Bundesanwaltschaft alle zu weiteren Beschuldigten macht, von denen die Verschwiegenheitserklärungen gefunden wurden (angeblich über 120), wird das wohl die größte Terrororganisation die bisher aufgedeckt wurde.









						Nach "Reichsbürger"-Razzia: Was über die Gruppe bisher bekannt ist
					

Nach der Razzia gegen "Reichsbürger" stehen die Ermittlungen noch am Anfang. Über die mutmaßliche Verschwörergruppe werden aber immer mehr Einzelheiten bekannt. Von Michael Götschenberg.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Dezember 2022)

Stehen Reichsbürger eigentlich der Nazi-Szene nahe? Oder gibt es da Überlappungen?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stehen Reichsbürger eigentlich der Nazi-Szene nahe? Oder gibt es da Überlappungen?



Ja.
Auch bei den verhafteten waren einige aus der AfD dabei.
Wobei es da noch andere neue rechtsextreme Gruppen wie die Querdenker, FreieSachsen etc. gibt.



			
				https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/podcast/mdr-investigativ/podcast-investigativ-partei-freie-sachsen-rechtsextreme-querdenken100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, man muss dazu sagen, dass gerade Martin Kohlmann ja auch schon seit längerem sehr in diese Reichsbürger Richtung tendiert. Zwar mit Blick auf die Gesetze - er will ja nicht seine Zulassung als Anwalt verlieren. Der ist ja, wie gesagt, ein ziemlich kluger Mann. Da passt der schon auf. Aber er geht schon in die Reichsbürger Richtung, dass man diesen Staat nicht anerkennt.











						Rechtsextreme und Querdenker - Wer steckt hinter der Partei "Freie Sachsen" ? | MDR.DE
					

Querdenker und Rechtsextremisten haben die Partei "Freie Sachsen" gegründet. Sie befeuern Corona-Demonstrationen und unterwandern Bürgerproteste und phantasieren unter anderem von einem SÄXIT




					www.mdr.de
				












						Verfassungsschutzschef Haldenwang: "AfD geht weiter nach rechtsaußen"
					

Die AfD driftet nach Einschätzung von Verfassungsschutzchef Haldenwang weiter nach rechtsaußen ab. Es gebe in der Partei kaum Widerstand gegen extremistische Strömungen. Gefahren sieht er auch bei rechtsextremistischen Siedlern und "Reichsbürgern".




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, bei Lieferfristen von z. T. > 1 Jahr für den Chinaschrott, kein Wunder.
> Aber Merkel hats ja wunderbar hinbekommen, die ehemals führende deutsche Solarbranche über die Wupper springen zu lassen.
> So was nennt sich Weitblick bei strategischen Schlüsselindustrien.



Wärs an der Wupper gewesen, wärs vielleicht anders gelaufen...
Aber ja, mangelnde Effektivität kann man Merkel und Westerwelle nicht abstreiten. Das nachfolgende Duo Merkel/Gabriel stellte sich bei dem Zertreten der eigentlich viel zarteren deutschen Offshore-Windenergie wesentlich ungeschickter an, da muss Scholz am Ende noch mithelfen, sonst wäre beinahe noch was draus geworden.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Aufwand wäre enorm.
> Man muss jeden Händler daran anbinden, bei jeder Meisterschaft muss jemand Zugriff haben, das ganze muss Datenschutzrechtlich passen UND dann muss es Stichproben geben ob das was eingetragen wurde auch stimmt.



Jeder einzelne davon ist sowieso waffenrechtlich beim Amt erfasst. Ihn Zugang zu so einem System zu geben wäre nicht aufwendiger, als jedem Persoinhaber Zugang zum ePerso-System zu verschaffen. Oder einem Studenten nicht nur die Ausleihe in der Uni-Bibliothek, sondern auch Zugang zum Netzwerk zu ermöglichen. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Daten, z.B. Wettkampfteilnehmer, Geschäftsführung von Händlern, etc. dürfte ebenfalls bereits digital erfolgen und könnte das leicht auch in einem bereitgestellten, vernetzten System und wenn dies vom Staat betrieben wird und ohnehin nur Daten für einen vorgesehenen Zweck enthält, ist auch der Datenschutz kein Problem.

Der einzige Overhead bestünde tatsächlich darin, überhaupt erst einmal die Basissoftware zu schaffen, wofür man entweder zwei-drei 08/15-Programmierer und 2-3 Monate Zeit braucht oder aber ein 93-köpfiges Expertengremium, 20 Konvente, vier Bundestagsdebatten, 15 Ausschüsse und einen Kompromiss, der nicht funktioniert. Der Rest wäre einfach "nur" dass jeder Munitionnutzer und jeder Munitionshändler/-handler seinen Durchsatz zählen und protokollieren müsste. Das würde natürlich einige anstinken, genau wie Fahrkartenkontrolle und -Mitführung Jahreskarteninhaber stören, aber vor allem würden diejenigen das Kotzen bekommen, deren Munitionsverbrauch/-bevorratung nicht mit Wettbewerbs- oder Vereinstätigkeiten skaliert, sondern in irgendwas anderes fließt.

(Anm. an der Stelle: Ich habe bei meinem Vorschlag übrigens nie gesagt, auf welche Art von Munition er sich beziehen soll. Aus meiner oberflächlichen Perspektive heraus habe ich zwar den Eindruck, dass Menschen auch an KK sterben und an viel KK auch durchaus viele Menschen, aber wenn dem nicht so ist, kann man sowas auch ausnehmen. Ich sähe z.B. auch keinen großen Sinn darin, Schreckschussmunition zu zählen, denn selbst wenn jemand ein Projektil vor einem Knallfrosch ergänzt, kann er damit nicht wirklich wirkungsvoll schießen. Ganz anders sah das aber in der Vergangenheit schon mit einigen modifizierten Schreckschusswaffen aus, die mit scharfer Munition zur tödlichen Waffe wurden und das leider nicht in dem sie schon beim ersten Versuch explodiert sind. Solche Aktivitäten kann man auf Seite der Schusswaffen gar nicht erfassen, weil formell keine involviert ist. Aber Munition sehr wohl.)



> Das ist nicht richtig, es wurden oftmals Anpassungen z.b. nach Amokläufen vorgenommen, nur ob diese halt sinnvoll & kontrollierbar waren, das ist diskutabel.



Ich hätte vielleicht deutlicher schreiben sollen, dass ich mit "nichts machen" sowohl nichtstun als auch Nichts tun meine  .
Mit den Armen gewedelt wird ja jetzt auch schon wieder und wenn sich nach Weihnachten nochmal ein neuer Anlass findet, wird vieleicht auch mal was beschlossen. Aber das wird im Sinne der gewünschten Wirkung zu 95% ein Nichts sein.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Waffen und Munition bei Sportschütze sichergestellt
> 
> 
> Waldshut-Tiengen (lsw) - Mehrere Waffen und Munition haben Zollbeamte bei einem Sportschützen aus dem Landkreis Waldshut sichergestellt. Unter den Waffen
> ...



Verdächtig sind die logischerweise erstmal alle, von "Verdacht" bis "Verurteilung" als Teil einer (dann sehr großen) Terrorgruppe ist es erstmal ein weiter weg.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stehen Reichsbürger eigentlich der Nazi-Szene nahe? Oder gibt es da Überlappungen?



Reichsbürger sind sehr heterogen. Die meisten würden wahrscheinlich den wahnsinnig beleidigten Spielen, wenn du die mit Nazis in eine Ecke stellst, aber natürlich gibt es eine breite Überlappung zwischen den Szenen. Die einen sind der Meinung ein Reich existiert noch, die anderen sind der Meinung, ein Reich sollte noch existieren. Die einen sind der Meinung, der deutsche Staat hat ihnen nichts zu sagen, die anderen lassen sich nichts vom deutschen Staat sagen. Die einen finden starre Hierarchien mit Führungsperson an der Spitze toll, die anderen finden statte Hierarchien mit Führerperson an der Spitze toll. Etc. Etc.

Von der Grundverortung her sind beide rechts und beide sind Extrem im Sinne "lehnt die freiheitlich-demokratische Ordnung ab". Aber ein Reichsbürger muss kein Rassisst sein und ein Nationalsozialist kann eigentlich kein Monarchist sein. Daher gibt es jeweils Szenenteile, die ganz klar nicht der jeweils anderen Gruppe angehören. Viel größer dürfte aber die Zahl derjenigen sein, die sich in der Schnittmenge befinden. Auch wenn viele Reichsbürger natürlich, wie alle "besorgten Bürger" einen "ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber ..."-Standpunkt vertreten werden und umgekehrt knallharte, durchdisziplinierte Nazis nicht mit diesen durchgeknallten Spinnern verwechselt werden wollen. Aber solange es gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind geht, also gegen Deutschland, sind solche Differenzen schnell vergessen. Die sind nicht das gleiche, aber sie sind sich einig.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verdächtig sind die logischerweise erstmal alle, von "Verdacht" bis "Verurteilung" als Teil einer (dann sehr großen) Terrorgruppe ist es erstmal ein weiter weg.



Beim Status Beschuldigter ist mindestens ein Anfangsverdacht gegeben.
Bei denen die in U-Haft sitzen, besteht ein dringender Tatverdacht (denn dieser ist eine Voraussetzung dafür), also die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Verurteilung liegt nach aktueller Beweislage sehr hoch. 









						Der Beschuldigtenbegriff im Ermittlungsverfahren | Lecturio
					

Im Ermittlungsverfahren wird der potentielle Täter "Beschuldigter" genannt. Allerdings ist dieser Begriff gesetzlich nicht definiert.



					www.lecturio.de


----------



## Steamhammer (23. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Beweislage



Als Framing - oder beser Clickbait empfinde ich diesen Bericht trotzdem...Ganz groß und mehrfach wird der Verdächtigte 72 jährige als "Sportschütze" betitelt - nur um dann im Artikel zu schreiben, dass alle aufgefundenen Waffen illegal waren (wenn er legale gehabt hätte, hätte man die 100% gleich mit eingesackt und präsentiert, wovon im Artikel nix steht).

In der Pressemeldung des Zolls steht es genauer 





						Pressemitteilungen - Waffen und Munition bei Sportschützen und Sammler sichergestellt
					

Zollfahndung deckt bei Hausdurchsuchung illegalen Besitz von Munition und mehrerer Kurz- und Langwaffen auf




					www.zoll.de
				




Illegale Waffen - z.T. Alt-Deko (MG34) und illegaler Kram (KK-Gewehr mit Schalldämpfer   ) sowie geladene Pistolen unterm Kopfkissen...wieder ein Opi, der gerne alten Kram gesammelt hat und warscheinlich nie etwas mit den Waffen angestellt hätte - allerdings ist derlei Zeug zu Sammeln nun mal illegal und wer als deutscher meint, in der Schweiz frei erhältliche - aber in der BRD verbotene Waffen zu kaufen und die mit heimnehmen zu können ohne das es auffällt , hat es nicht besser verdient und muss sich nicht wundern ,wenn das Rollkommando die Bude auf den Kopf stellt.

LG


----------



## DKK007 (23. Dezember 2022)

Die Antwort von ruyven und meine bezogen sich aber auf die Reichsbürger.


----------



## seahawk (23. Dezember 2022)

Diese Ministerin muss weg. 









						Problem für Lambrecht: Sind die Puma-Panzer gar nicht so kaputt?
					

Der Puma macht Probleme, und die Verteidigungsministerin beschuldigt die Industrie. Aber ist das berechtigt? Bei manchen Panzern reicht zur Reparatur offenbar ein Schraubenschlüssel.




					www.faz.net


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Diese Ministerin muss weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was kann Lambrecht jetzt genau dafür? Hast du den Artikel eigentlich selbst gelesen? Die Schelte ggü. der Rüstungsindustrie (mittlerweile großer Fan davon geworden?) mag nicht sonderlich souverän sein vor dem Hintergrund der nun ans Tageslicht gekommenen Behauptungen seitens der Hersteller. Aber die eigentlichen Fehler sind hier ja anscheinend von den Verantwortlichen in der Truppe gemacht worden.


----------



## seahawk (23. Dezember 2022)

Sie führt das Ministerium und damit auch die Bundeswehr. Wie die Meldung in die Politik kam ist schon kritisch, die Reaktion des Ministeriums hingegen scheint nun immer mehr peinlich.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

Lambrecht ist die beste Verteidigungsministerin seit dem 2. Weltkrieg.

*Edit: *Das gabs ja auch nur eine andere wenn mich richtig erinnere und die war eigentlich auch schlecht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lambrecht ist die beste Verteidigungsministerin seit dem 2. Weltkrieg.
> 
> *Edit: *Das gabs ja auch nur eine andere wenn mich richtig erinnere und die war eigentlich auch schlecht.



Zwei, Von der Leyen und Kramp-Karrenbauer.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zwei, Von der Leyen und Kramp-Karrenbauer.


Ach stimmt. Die Annegret hatte ich vergessen. Ja die war auch nicht besser.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ach stimmt. Die Annegret hatte ich vergessen. Ja die war auch nicht besser.



Keine Ahnung, ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass neben evtl. ungeeigneter Ressortspitze auch wahnsinnig viele ineffiziente aber sehr beharrungsstarke Verkrustungen innerhalb der BW und  der zugehörigen Zivilverwaltung entstanden sind.
Aber über das Thema haben sich hier ja auch schon viele diskursiv die Köpfe eingeschlagen ohne wirklich auf einen Nenner zu kommen. Auch die "Eingeweihten" mit deutlich besserem, jahrelangen Einblick in die Misere.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass neben evtl. ungeeigneter Ressortspitze auch wahnsinnig viele ineffiziente aber sehr beharrungsstarke Verkrustungen innerhalb der BW und  der zugehörigen Zivilverwaltung entstanden sind.


Ja und das schon seit sehr langer Zeit. Das fing schon an als ich in den 90´ ern beim Bund war.
Da war Volker Rühe noch der "Chef".


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ach stimmt. Die Annegret hatte ich vergessen. Ja die war auch nicht besser.


Die konnte man von Anfang an vergessen. Die wollte nur einen Job in der Regierung haben, damit sie überhaupt beachtet wird und da Spahn Gesundheit blockiert hat (und Merkel natürlich kein Ministerium geben wollte, in dem sich Karrenschlosser profilieren kann) gab es das andere, wo, wo man scheitert.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

Sie hat sich aber auch eine gewisse Anerkennung erarbeitet.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie hat sich aber auch eine gewisse Anerkennung erarbeitet.


Ja? Welche denn? Und vor allem wodurch?


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie hat sich aber auch eine gewisse Anerkennung erarbeitet.


Welche denn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2022)

Sie hat weniger kaputt gemacht als jeder ihrer dreier Vorgänger. Vielleicht hat sie sogar mehr positives hinbekommen, als alle drei zusammen. (Um Schlechtenberg + Misere + Laien zu schlagen reicht es im Prinzip schon, einmal den Müll rausgebracht zu haben. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass AKK das gemacht hat.)


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja? Welche denn? Und vor allem wodurch?


Also dadurch, dass sie dumme Aktionen von UvdL gestoppt hat wie die Privatisierung der HIL.
Sie hat Wege für wichtige Rüstungsprojekte geebnet und auch im persönlichen Gespräch konnte sie überzeugen.

Aber ganz allgemein, sie war uns Soldaten gegenüber nicht überheblich wie UvdL, hat keine dummen Kürzungen gebracht wie Guttenberg und hat sich besser eingearbeitet als Lambrecht.
Und sie hat den Fokus richtig gesetzt.


----------



## seahawk (25. Dezember 2022)

Kramp-Karrenbauer war eigentlich okay. Sie hat sich gut eingearbeitet, hat den Ton der Soldaten  getroffen und hatte auch ein Konzept zur Reformierung der Beschaffungen fertig, das die Nachfolgerin sofort wieder eingeschlossen hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2022)

Kaum sind die meisten Menschen in Deutschland mit den "Weinachtsfeiertagen", "Geschenkeumtausch" und "Neujahr" abgelenkt, wird im Smaugschen Lindwurmministrium Linderrischen Finanzministerium, der "FDP-Vorschlagskasten" wieder rausgekramt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12aWxHzYGpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und fantasiert wie man damit die Reichen reicher machen kann, oder wenigstens nicht "noch" ärmer "die Wirtschaft angekurbelt" bekommt.

Mit dabei, unter den Vorschlägen, aus der "FDP-Vorschlagskasten", natürlich die seit Jahrzehnten fehlgeleiteten die üblichen "bewährten Genesungsspritzen" (für ein Deutschland in dem manche gut und gerne Leben, aber Millionen nur noch überleben), von Senkung der Einkommenssteuer, Senkung des Tarifs bei Einkommens- und Körperschaftssteuer und komplette Abschaffung des Solidaritätszuschlags, ect. pp.

Was man natürlich wehement ablehnt, damit die am Hungertuch nagenden "Linderrischen und Merzschen Mittelständler" Armen nicht noch "ärmer" werden, ist zum Beispiel ein "Energie-Soli", höhere Steuern für Reiche, höherer Spitzensteuersatz und die Einführung einer Vermögenssteuer, ect. pp.

Aber wenigstens hatte dann doch noch abschließend irgend jemand den Vorschlag, vermutlich während einer Toilettenpause gefasst, der sich zumindest ein paar "ernsthafte Gedanken machte", dass mehr Förderung / Geld für Forschung doch eine sinnvolle Idee sein könnte, auch wenn es am Ende dabei sehr wahrscheinlich dann doch nicht so weit reichen wird, das sowas auch nur dann nützt, wenn man erforschte / entwickelte "Spitzentechnologie", wie bei der Solar- und Windbranche, oder Transrapid, im Anschluss dann nicht wieder aus der Lobby gut bezahlt und willentlich politisch vernichtet.

Weil dann ist auch mehr Geld für Forschung am Ende nur noch rausgeschmissenes Geld, das man genauso gut auch zum befeuern des eigenen Ofens / Kamins hätte benutzen können.  









						Lindner-Ministerium plädiert für Wirtschafts-"Zeitenwende" und kassiert Kritik
					

Christian Lindner fordert eine "Zeitenwende" bezüglich der Wirtschafts- und Finanzpolitik. In einem Schreiben schlägt das Finanzministerium Ideen vor, um dieses Ziel zu erreichen. Doch bei den Koalitionspartnern stößt das Vorhaben auf scharfe Kritik.




					web.de


----------



## Lotto (29. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie hat weniger kaputt gemacht als jeder ihrer dreier Vorgänger. Vielleicht hat sie sogar mehr positives hinbekommen, als alle drei zusammen. (Um Schlechtenberg + Misere + Laien zu schlagen reicht es im Prinzip schon, einmal den Müll rausgebracht zu haben. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass AKK das gemacht hat.)


Was genau denn?

Sie hatte in ihrer Position einfach "Glück" das Amt inne zu haben als Putin die Ukraine angegriffen hat und der Teil von Deutschland, welcher der Meinung war, dass man keine Armee mehr bräuchte, zur Besinnung kam.
Die 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen für die Bundeswehr wurden ja nur wegen der Situation in der Ukraine überhaupt auf den Tisch gebracht und beschlossen. Da hat die gute Frau Verteidigungsministerin gar keine Aktien drinne. Das wär auch passiert wenn Kermit der Frosch oder Ms. Piggy das Amt besetzt hätten.
Und abseits der 100 Mrd. kann ich mich jetzt auch nicht erinnern, dass sich da was am Zustand der BW bisher in dieser Legislaturperiode geändert hätte.

Btw: das die Pumas nicht so "kaputt" sind, dass man sie gleich einschmelzen muss und wieder zum Marder zurückkehrt, war eigentlich jedem logisch denkenden Menschen klar. Ansonsten hätte sowas nie irgendwelche Abnametests bestanden. Und das militärisches Gerät erst in der Praxis wirklich "reift", war eigentlich schon immer so, nur wurde da halt nie jedesmal ein Fass für aufgemacht.
Btw Nr2.: der Kauf der F-35 ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich eine tolle Entscheidung. Man macht sich dadurch vollkommen abhängig in dem Bereich von der Rüstungsindustrie eines anderen Staates (USA).


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kaum sind die meisten Menschen in Deutschland mit den "Weinachtsfeiertagen", "Geschenkeumtausch" und "Neujahr" abgelenkt, wird im Smaugschen Lindwurmministrium Linderrischen Finanzministerium, der "FDP-Vorschlagskasten" wieder rausgekramt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit werden sie innerhalb der Ampel-Koalition eh nicht durchkommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was genau denn?
> 
> Sie hatte in ihrer Position einfach "Glück" das Amt inne zu haben als Putin die Ukraine angegriffen hat und der Teil von Deutschland, welcher der Meinung war, dass man keine Armee mehr bräuchte, zur Besinnung kam.
> Die 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen für die Bundeswehr wurden ja nur wegen der Situation in der Ukraine überhaupt auf den Tisch gebracht und beschlossen. Da hat die gute Frau Verteidigungsministerin gar keine Aktien drinne. Das wär auch passiert wenn Kermit der Frosch oder Ms. Piggy das Amt besetzt hätten.
> ...



Ich glaube, du bist in der Zeit verrutscht:
AKK war 17.07.2019 bis zum 08.12.2021 Verteidigungsministerin. Putin ist einmal am 27.02.2014 und dann wieder am 24.02.2022 in die Ukraine einmarschiert, also jeweils klar außerhalb von AKKs Amtszeit.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also dadurch, dass sie dumme Aktionen von UvdL gestoppt hat wie die Privatisierung der HIL.
> Sie hat Wege für wichtige Rüstungsprojekte geebnet und auch im persönlichen Gespräch konnte sie überzeugen.
> 
> Aber ganz allgemein, sie war uns Soldaten gegenüber nicht überheblich wie UvdL, hat keine dummen Kürzungen gebracht wie Guttenberg und hat sich besser eingearbeitet als Lambrecht.
> Und sie hat den Fokus richtig gesetzt.



Jup.
Aber, was will eine IBUK tun wenn der Finanzminister den Ruf nach mehr Geld nicht erhöhrt - und dann als Kanzler behauptet, die Ausweitung der Finanzierung der BW wäre schon immer sein Plan gewesen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber, was will eine IBUK tun wenn der Finanzminister den Ruf nach mehr Geld nicht erhöhrt


Mit Verlaub, der Wehretat kennt seit einem Tief 2015 nur einen Weg nach oben unter den beiden Finanzministern die in diesen Jahren das Amt inne hatten und rechnet man das Sondervermögen ein geht dieser Trend weiter.
Die Schuld ist eher bei Merkel zu suchen die einen Scheiß auf die Bundeswehr gegeben hat.


----------



## Simonsworld (1. Januar 2023)

Die Bundeswehr hat so viele Baustellen und Versäumnisse, dass man es kaum an einer Person festmachen kann imho. Merkel ist mit dem Strom geschwommen bzw. hat immer auf das gesetzt, bei dem sie dachte, dass es in der Bevölkerung gut ankommen würde. Z.B. den Atomausstieg, Flüchtlingspolitik, Sparmaßnahmen bei der Bundeswehr und Orientierung hin zu Auslandseinsätzen, weil sich keiner das Szenario einer Inlandsverteidigung vorstellen konnte bis zum Februar 2022. 
Auch die jetzige Regierung macht keine gute Figur. Und ich erwarte nicht, dass sich das in näherer Zukunft ändern wird leider.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2023)

Surprise!
Wie Check24 jüngst ermittelt hat, deckt das seit 01.01.2023 gezahlte Bürgergeld genauso wenig die Stromkosten, wie zuvor schon Harz IV.
Im Posten für Wohnen und Energie, ohne Miete, sind im Bürgergeld-Regelsatz, für Alleinstehende, 511  Euro vorgesehen.
Die durchschnittlichen  Stromkosten eines Ein-Personen-Haushalt, mit einem Jahresverbrauch von 1500 KWh, beliefen sich (trotz Strompreisbremse) aber auf 641 Euro.

Wobei man selbst 1500KWh schon als fast absurd niedrig angesetzt sehen kann (außer man lebt in fast vollständiger Abstinenz bzgl. Elektrogeräte) und selbst die meisten Versorger gehen als Maßstab, für Verbrauch eine Person, von ehr um die 2000KWh aus.

Wer da trotzdem vielleicht noch versucht, wie auch ich, möglichst sparsam zu sein, kommt vermutlich dann noch auf etwa 1700-1800KWh im Jahr runter, aber mehr, obwohl ich nur einen Herd, kleinen Kühlschrank, Waschmaschine (alles Energieklasse A) überall Energiesparlampen, eine 0,5l Kaffeemaschine, Laptop (ehr wenig genutzt), Smartphone und einen "halbwegs" sparsamen PC habe, beim besten Wollen nicht und das dürfte in Bezug auf elektrische Verbraucher schon, für deutsche Verhältnisse, in der unteren Hälfte liegen.

Wie auch immer, damit liegen die Stromkosten, schon jetzt, (mindestens) 25% über der Pauschale im Bürgergeld und die Strompreise steigen (noch) weiter.









						Differenz von 25 Prozent: Bürgergeld deckt Stromkosten nicht
					

Seit diesem Jahr erhalten Arbeitslose statt Hartz IV das neue Bürgergeld. Einer Analyse von Check24 zufolge reicht der für Energie vorgesehene Regelsatz aber nicht aus, die Stromrechnung zu bezahlen.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2023)

@Nightslaver 
Wie gehen die Ämter damit um, wenn man sich darüber beschwert, dass das Geld nicht reicht, um fixe Kosten zu decken?


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wobei man selbst 1500KWh schon als fast absurd niedrig angesetzt sehen kann (außer man lebt in fast vollständiger Abstinenz bzgl. Elektrogeräte) und selbst die meisten Versorger gehen als Maßstab, für Verbrauch eine Person, von ehr um die 2000KWh aus.


Wir lagen, als ich noch zu Hause gewohnt hab zu dritt bei 3400kWh mit Warmwasser und nem Server mit Xeon im 24/7 Betrieb und meinem ganzen Nerd Zeug.
1500 sollte als Single ohne Warmwasser einfach zu schaffen sein.


----------



## seahawk (6. Januar 2023)

Kein Geld für die Ärmsten unter uns, aber Panzer in Ukraine schicken. Diese "linke" Bundesregierung hat Humor.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

Wenn die Ukraine verlieren sollte, glaube ich nicht, dass das besser für uns alle wäre.
Deswegen ist es gut Waffen und Panzer dort hinzuschicken.
Aber das Sozialpaket könnte ruhig größer sein.
Immerhin hat man für die Banken damals noch deutlich mehr Geld zur Verfügung gestellt.
Und in der Coronakrise für die Selbstständigen und Handel auch.

Zum Stromverbrauch: wir verbrauchen mit 3 Personen zusammen ca 3000 KW/h.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die durchschnittlichen  Stromkosten eines Ein-Personen-Haushalt, mit einem Jahresverbrauch von 1500 KWh, beliefen sich (trotz Strompreisbremse) aber auf 641 Euro.
> 
> Wobei man selbst 1500KWh schon als fast absurd niedrig angesetzt sehen kann (außer man lebt in fast vollständiger Abstinenz bzgl. Elektrogeräte) und selbst die meisten Versorger gehen als Maßstab, für Verbrauch eine Person, von ehr um die 2000KWh aus.


Jetzt müsste ich nur noch herausbekommen, wie wir als außerordentlich technikaffiner Haushalt mit drei Personen auf 1566 kWh Jahresverbrauch gebracht haben.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das bereits gänzlich anders aussieht, wenn Boiler oder Durchlauferhitzer im Einsatz sind, dennoch sehe ich in der Breite viel Einsparpotential ohne Verlust an Lebensqualität. Viele Haushalte sind viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt, sich über ihre Ausgaben für Strom Gedanken zu machen statt darüber, wie sie diese senken können. Ich möchte aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht ausschließen, dass ich einfach nur genial bin, vermute aber dennoch eher, dass in etliche Haushalten Verbraucher ohne Mehrwert die Kosten unnötig in die Höhe treiben.

Statt einer Strompreisbremse wäre den Endverbrauchern mit einer obligatorischen Energieberatung womöglich besser gedient. Die kann bei negativem Befund immer noch Grundlage für finanzielle Stützen sein, aber pauschale Preisdeckel nutzen in vielen Härtefällen nichts und belohnen gleichzeitig den Schlendrian.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer da trotzdem vielleicht noch versucht, wie auch ich, möglichst sparsam zu sein, kommt vermutlich dann noch auf etwa 1700-1800KWh im Jahr runter, aber mehr, obwohl ich nur einen Herd, kleinen Kühlschrank, Waschmaschine (alles Energieklasse A) überall Energiesparlampen, eine 0,5l Kaffeemaschine, Laptop (ehr wenig genutzt), Smartphone und einen "halbwegs" sparsamen PC habe, beim besten Wollen nicht und das dürfte in Bezug auf elektrische Verbraucher schon, für deutsche Verhältnisse, in der unteren Hälfte liegen.


Auch deine Heimelektronik ist höchstwahrscheinlich nicht das, was deine Kosten in die Höhe treibt. Es sind Großposten wie beispielsweise die Warmwasseraufbereitung.

Und das sind häufig strukturelle Probleme, bei denen man insbesondere als Mieter wenig machen kann. Da wäre dann höhere Unterstützung durch den Staat sowohl willkommen als auch angemessen. Doch wie ebenfalls bereits geschrieben, bemisst man daran eine pauschale Stützleistung oder eben die Höhe eines Bürgergeldes, verschenkt  man an einem Ende das Geld, welches am anderen Ende bitter nötig wäre und unterm Strich schlichtweg fehlt.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste ich nur noch herausbekommen, wie wir als außerordentlich technikaffiner Haushalt mit drei Personen auf 1566 kWh Jahresverbrauch gebracht haben.


Das möchte ich auch mal wissen. Wir sparen schon Strom und verbrauchen das Doppelte.
Bei euch wären das ja grob gerechnet 500 kWh pro Person.
Ich frage mich wie das gehen soll? Ist nie jemand zu Hause?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das möchte ich auch mal wissen. Wir sparen schon Strom und verbrauchen das Doppelte.
> Bei euch wären das ja grob gerechnet 500 kWh pro Person.
> Ich frage mich wie das gehen soll? Ist nie jemand zu Hause?


Hat er vielleicht schon auf die Person runter gerechnet 😅


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2023)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> Wie gehen die Ämter damit um, wenn man sich darüber beschwert, dass das Geld nicht reicht, um fixe Kosten zu decken?



Wahrscheinlich wie immer: Nicht deren Problem. ALGIIler bekommen keine "fixe Kosten" bezahlt und wenn das Geld nicht reicht, müssen sie halt sehen wo (auf welcher Straße) sie bleiben.
Weiß nicht, wie es heute ist, aber früher hat man z.B. bei einem elektrischen Durchlauferhitzer 5 € "Mehrbedarf" für den Stromverbrauch bekommen, obwohl das locker 25-30 € zusätzlich gefressen hat.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste ich nur noch herausbekommen, wie wir als außerordentlich technikaffiner Haushalt mit drei Personen auf 1566 kWh Jahresverbrauch gebracht haben.



Das ist wirklich wenig. Ich würde mich eigentlich eher sparsam den technikaffin bezeichnen, lag mit zwei Personen aber auch schon ohne Home Office drüber und mit waren die letzten Jahre eher 2,2 MWh. Gut - die typische dritte Person eines Dreipersonenhaushalts dürfte keine 50% extra ausmachen, aber bei uns fällt z.B. auch schon das Kochfeld aus der Gleichung raus. (Gas, genauso wie Warmwasser und Heizung => die Großverbraucher sind bei uns schon mal nicht für den Stromverbrauch verantwortlich.)

Kann es sein, dass ihr schlichtweg überdurchschnittlich oft außer Haus seit? (Urlaub, Verwandtenbesuche, >>1/Monat Essen gehen, etc. kann die eigene Stromrechnung durchaus spürbar senken, obwohl es natürlich keinem sparsameren Lebenswandel entspricht.)


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2023)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, wie es heute ist, aber früher hat man z.B. bei einem elektrischen Durchlauferhitzer 5 € "Mehrbedarf" für den Stromverbrauch bekommen, obwohl das locker 25-30 € zusätzlich gefressen hat.


Grundsätzlich immer noch genauso, auch wenn die Pauschale dafür inzwischen etwas höher ausfällt, die Kosten allerdings ebenso.
Am Ende deckt es also weiterhin nicht ansatzweise den Verbrauch eines Durchlauferhitzers.

*edit* Für eine Person, mit Durchlauferhitzer, setzen Versorger übrigens üblicherweise 2200KWh, statt 2000 KWh Jahresverbrauch, als Grundlage für den Verbrauch, an.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr schlichtweg überdurchschnittlich oft außer Haus seit? (Urlaub, Verwandtenbesuche, >>1/Monat Essen gehen, etc. kann die eigene Stromrechnung durchaus spürbar senken, obwohl es natürlich keinem sparsameren Lebenswandel entspricht.)


Würde ich auch vermuten, ansonsten erscheint mir um die 1500KWh immer noch sehr unrealistisch.


----------



## RyzA (Samstag um 09:47)

Von Lambrecht wird ja eine Entschuldigung für ihre Neujahrsansprache gefordert:

Dieser Fehltritt wiegt schwerer als andere

Manche fordern auch ihren Rücktritt.


----------



## seahawk (Samstag um 14:51)

Die TAZ mit einem grandiosen Artikel zur Unfähigkeit der aktuellen Regierung und was in diesem Land passieren müsste.









						Klimaschutz und Wachstum: Party like it's 1978
					

Klimaschutz gelingt nur, wenn wir uns vom Wachstumsdenken verabschieden. „Grünes Schrumpfen“ wäre eine soziale Revolution.




					taz.de


----------



## Eckism (Samstag um 17:00)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die TAZ mit einem grandiosen Artikel zur Unfähigkeit der aktuellen Regierung und was in diesem Land passieren müsste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da wäre ich gespannt, wieviele das mitmachen würden.^^


----------



## Gohrbi (Dienstag um 16:12)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste ich nur noch herausbekommen, wie wir als außerordentlich technikaffiner Haushalt mit drei Personen auf 1566 kWh Jahresverbrauch gebracht haben.


... das ist durchaus im Möglichen. Wir (2) sind von 2800 runter zu 1700. Sehr viel umgerüstet. Elektrogeräte, Lampen, PC.  Ich spiele meist nur noch 
mit speziellen Einstellungen und liege 200W unter der Volllast. (60 FPS)


----------



## DKK007 (Dienstag um 19:19)

Detailinfos zu den geplanten Änderungen beim Waffenrecht.








						Verschärfung des Waffenrechts: Faeser macht Ernst
					

Die Innenministerin will per Gesetz unter anderem gegen halbautomatische Waffen vorgehen. Die FDP und Lobbyverbände wollen das verhindern.




					taz.de
				




U.a. soll nun auch für den Besitz/Kauf von Schreckschusswaffen ein kleiner Waffenschein nötig sein, wobei es für bisherige Besitzer eine Übergangszeit bis 2025 geben soll.

Zudem soll Erstantragstellende nun auch auf eigene Kosten ein ärztliches oder psychologisches Zeugnis vorlegen. Bisher galt diese Regelung nur für Unter-25-Jährige.


Wobei analog zum Führerschein auch ein Sehtest sinnvoll wäre, der wie beim LKW-Führerschein ab einem bestimmten Alter alle 5 Jahre wiederholt werden muss.


----------



## Sparanus (Dienstag um 21:54)

Neue Gesetze ohne die alten durchzusetzen. Top.


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 07:22)

> Beim Handelsverband Lebensmittel (BVLH) stößt die Initiative von Bundesjustizminister Marco Buschmann (FDP) und Bundesagrarminister Cem Özdemir (Grüne) zur Abschaffung der Strafen für das »Containern« auf vehemente Ablehnung. Sein Verband spreche sich »gegen die Legalisierung des sogenannten Containerns aus – unter welchen Voraussetzungen auch immer«, sagte Hauptgeschäftsführer Franz-Martin Rausch dem Redaktionsnetzwerk Deutschland.
> 
> Buschmann und Özdemir setzen sich dafür ein, dass künftig in den meisten Fällen nicht mehr bestraft werden soll, wer weggeworfene Lebensmittel aus Abfallcontainern etwa von Supermärkten holt. Dies sei einer von vielen Bausteinen im Kampf gegen Lebensmittelverschwendung, sagte Özdemir. Bisher ist das »Containern« als Diebstahl strafbar.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Lebensmittelbranche lehnt Straffreiheit für Containern strikt ab

Es ist eine Schande das in Deutschland jedes Jahr soviele Lebensmittel vernichtet werden.
Wobei mir bewusst ist, dass das meiste von Privathaushalten weggeschmissen wird.
Aber wenigstens der Handel und Betriebe wie Bäckereien könnten mehr spenden.
Die Tafeln klagen nämlich auch über eine geringere Spendenbereitschaft.


----------



## Nightslaver (Mittwoch um 09:08)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens der Handel und Betriebe wie Bäckereien könnten mehr spenden.
> Die Tafeln klagen nämlich auch über eine geringere Spendenbereitschaft.


Rechtlich steht dem auch nicht viel im Weg und gab es über die Jahre Änderungen, welche das Spenden von Lebensmitteln, für Betriebe, deutlich vereinfachen.

Es gibt zwar hier und da noch die eine oder andere schwachsinnige Hürde, wie das produzierte Produkte, die wegen ihrer "fehlerhaften Verpackung" nicht verkäuflich sind, beim spenden trotzdem Steuerpflichtig sind, aber generell ist die rechtliche und steuerliche Hürde inzwischen relativ gering.

Allerdings ist die Kommunikation, zur steuerlichen und rechtlichen Lage von Lebensmittelspenden, sicherlich oft noch deutlich ausbaufähig und denke ich das, zumindest in Teilen, auch Unwissen einige Betriebe vom spenden, oder mehr zu spenden, abhält.

Wer sich mal einen recht guten Überblick, über die rechtliche und steuerliche Lage für Betriebe, beim Spenden von Lebensmitteln machen will, sei der nachfolgende Artikel der "Deutschen-Handwerks-Zeitung" empfohlen:









						Lebensmittel spenden statt wegwerfen
					

Bäcker, Metzger oder Konditoren können etwas gegen Lebensmittelverschwendung tun. Eine Möglichkeit: Lebensmittel spenden.




					www.deutsche-handwerks-zeitung.de


----------



## compisucher (Mittwoch um 10:02)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob nachfolgendes auch auf D. zutrifft.
In Ösiland gibt es was Ähnliches, die "Team Österreich Tafel" vom Roten Kreuz.
Da hat z. B. der örtliche Nahversorger( kenne den Filialleiter sehr gut und seit Jahren) über lange Zeit schön brav Lebensmittel und Backwaren kostenlos abgegeben.
Die steuerliche Betrachtung ist ähnlich wie in D., das Unternehmen muss auf diese Waren keine Umsatzsteuer entrichten.
Vor ca. 1,5 Jahrem wurde dann der Filialleiter persönlich vom ÖRK verklagt, weil die Backwaren vom Samstag, die dann am Montag abgegeben wurden "nicht mehr frisch genug gewesen wären".
Er hatte die samstäglichen Backwaren nicht relativ aufwändig in die Kühleinheiten zurück geräumt (wer macht das schon gerne am Samstag ab 18 Uhr), sondern "nur" im allgemeinen Lager mit Alufolie abgedeckt eingelagert - und den Prozess verloren (wir reden hier von mehreren 10.000 € Strafe).
Yo, mei, seit dem gibt es halt zumindest in ganz Tirol keine Lebensmittelspenden von diesem Nahversorger an die Ösi-Tafel...


----------



## Olstyle (Mittwoch um 12:16)

Die Haftungsfrage muss im Fall von Lebensmittelspenden ganz klar mit Nein beantwortet werden. Ansonsten wird es immer eine Menge Läden geben die schlicht aus Angst lieber wegwerfen. Zudem dürften gerade Discounter sowieso darauf aus sein möglichst wenig Ware verschenken zu müssen. Da ist dann Brot X auch einfach Mal aus.
In Deutschland kooperiert z.B. Lidl seit Jahren mit der Tafel. Aber desto besser die ihre Bestellmengen im Griff haben und desto mehr Kunden die "noch gut" Boxen benutzen desto weniger bleibt als Spende übrig.


----------



## Sparanus (Mittwoch um 15:37)

Tafeln sind auch so ne Einrichtung die hoffentlich irgendwann mangels Zielgruppe schließen müssen.
Ja man darf ja träumen, dass es entsprechend besser wird.


----------



## compisucher (Mittwoch um 15:56)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Tafeln sind auch so ne Einrichtung die hoffentlich irgendwann mangels Zielgruppe schließen müssen.


Ich drehe es mal um.
Eigentlich dürften Tafeln zumindest in Mitteleuropa gar nicht existieren...


----------



## AzRa-eL (Mittwoch um 16:00)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich drehe es mal um.
> Eigentlich dürften Tafeln zumindest in Mitteleuropa gar nicht existieren...


Und in einer idealen Welt dürfte es global keine Hungernden geben, da genug Ressourcen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Sparanus (Mittwoch um 16:02)

Andererseits, auch wenn die Notwendigkeit von Tafeln (Armut) fehlen würde könnte man dort trotzdem Lebensmittel vor dem Verfall retten und günstig verkaufen.


----------



## compisucher (Mittwoch um 16:13)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und in einer idealen Welt dürfte es global keine Hungernden geben, da genug Ressourcen vorhanden sind.


Das sowieso, wird aber komplex.
Prinzipiell bin ich der Auffassung, das es ja nicht sein kann, das Menschen bei uns wegen Essen anstehen müssen und noch schlimmer, dass das Ganze von Privaten organisiert werden muss.
Es wird hier eine Grundpflicht des Staates zum Wohlergehen des Einzelnen ganz einfach auf die Schultern von Freiwilligen abgewälzt und keiner regt sich auf...

Jetzt haben wir schon eine rot-grün (gelb) geprägte Regierung aber die einzigen Themen sind die Erinnerungslosigkeit und Herumscholzen des Kanzlers, ein Gesundheitsminister, der bar jeglicher Realität immer noch mit Maske rumläuft und ansonsten nix auf die Reihe bekommt, eine Verteidigungsoma, die lieber warme Unterwäsche versteigern ließe, statt in die Ukraine zu liefern (zum Glück von der Presse entdeckt) und zuletzt einen Verkehrsminister, der die Abfahrt verpasst hat und sein Chef Lobreden auf die kreditgebende Bank feiert.
Dass bei uns die Leutz hungern, geht denen geradewo vorbei.
Hab ich jemanden vergessen?
Was für ein Looserclub...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Andererseits, auch wenn die Notwendigkeit von Tafeln (Armut) fehlen würde könnte man dort trotzdem Lebensmittel vor dem Verfall retten und günstig verkaufen.


Bedenke auch, was man theoretisch mit der ganzen Überproduktion sonst sinniges anstellen könnte...


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 18:48)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Andererseits, auch wenn die Notwendigkeit von Tafeln (Armut) fehlen würde könnte man dort trotzdem Lebensmittel vor dem Verfall retten und günstig verkaufen.


Es gibt auch Foodsharing. Aber das betreiben noch nicht soviele.


----------



## Mahoy (Gestern um 09:12)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Neue Gesetze ohne die alten durchzusetzen. Top.


Keinen Schein auszustellen, wenn vom Antragsteller kein psychologisches Gutachten vorgelegt wird, halte ich jetzt beispielsweise nicht für sooo schwer durchsetzbar.  

Ob sich hundertprozentig durchsetzen lässt, dass sich bereits Besitzende nachträglich die Genehmigung holen  - geschenkt.
Spätestens dann, wenn jemand mit einer Schreckschusswaffe aufgegriffen wird und keinen Schriebs dafür hat, kommen Dinge ins Rollen. Etliche, die man bisher mit einem bloßen Hinweis ziehen lassen musste, kann man jetzt einsacken und ggf. nachsuchen, wobei in aller Regel auch andere Sachverhalte zum Vorschein kommen.

Diejenigen, die ohne formale Erlaubnis, jedoch gänzlich stillvergnügt Schreckschusswaffen eingelagert haben sind noch weniger relevant oder bedenklich als jene, die noch eine unregistrierte Knifte von Opa besitzen, aber in aller Regel im Keller oder auf dem Dachboden lassen und nicht weiter daran denken.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 09:16)

Du brauchst keinen Waffenschein um Schreckschusswaffen zu besitzen, nur um sie offen zu tragen.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 12:16)

Einsatz in Lützerath

Diese Klima-Aktivisten übertreiben es langsam. Vor allem macht das in Lützerath überhaupt keinen Sinn. 

Normal protestieren in genehmigten Demos können sie ja machen. Aber sowas da hört mein Verständnis auf.
Genauso wie das dämliche festkleben auf Straßen.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 12:33)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem macht das in Lützerath überhaupt keinen Sinn.


Begründung?


RyzA schrieb:


> Normal protestieren in genehmigten Demos können sie ja machen.











						Sagen & Meinen - Warum Demos „nicht genehmigt“ werden müssen
					

In Berichten über Demonstrationen ist immer wieder zu hören, diese seien „nicht genehmigt“ gewesen. Doch dieser Begriff sei irreführend, findet Annika Schneider. Denn es gehe ja um ein Grundrecht.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Olstyle (Gestern um 12:38)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem macht das in Lützerath überhaupt keinen Sinn.


Jein. Natürlich wird das Dorf dadurch nicht erhalten bleiben. Aber sie machen darauf aufmerksam welche direkten Folgen der Braunkohleabbau hat.
Ja die Grünen haben dessen Ende nun sogar vorgezogen, aber was passiert wenn die nächste Regierung Schwarz Gelb(oder Blau) lautet kann sich ja jeder denken.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 12:39)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Begründung?


Weil der Abriss von Lützerath schon lange vorher feststand. Dafür können übrigens andere Ortschaften erhalten bleiben.

Außerdem ist der Braunkohleabbau dort nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein. Wenn es um nachhaltige Klimapolitik geht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagen & Meinen - Warum Demos „nicht genehmigt“ werden müssen
> 
> 
> In Berichten über Demonstrationen ist immer wieder zu hören, diese seien „nicht genehmigt“ gewesen. Doch dieser Begriff sei irreführend, findet Annika Schneider. Denn es gehe ja um ein Grundrecht.
> ...


Ja und? Von mir aus auch so. Hauptsache sie machen keine fragwürdigen Aktionen wo sie sich selber und andere  mit gefährden. Und Sachbeschädigungen begehen.


----------



## Eckism (Gestern um 12:43)

Olstyle schrieb:


> aber was passiert wenn die nächste Regierung Schwarz Gelb(oder Blau) lautet kann sich ja jeder denken.


Und die lassen sich dann von den Demonstramten davon abhalten?


----------



## Olstyle (Gestern um 12:45)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und die lassen sich dann von den Demonstramten davon abhalten?


Nö, aber die Demonstrationen sorgen vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Wähler weniger von Parteien die gerne weiter Kohle fördern wollen.


----------



## Eckism (Gestern um 12:51)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nö, aber die Demonstrationen sorgen vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Wähler weniger von Parteien die gerne weiter Kohle fördern wollen.


In der momentanen Situation, wo die den Leiten so penetrant auf den Sack gehen? Nein...
Ich mein, klar bin ich gegen Kohlestrom, man muss Solar und Wind jetzt halt mal anpacken und auch durchziehen.
Aber so nen Klimakleber säße keine Minute vor mir...Großstädter sind einfach nur verweichlichte Flaschen. Da hab ich absolut kein Verständnis für, dem Normalo so auf die Eier zu gehen.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 12:56)

Also, ich bin ja wahrlich kein Busenfreund vom Habeck.
Aber der Deal mit RWE, jetzt Garzweiler (im Angesicht der gefühlten oder tatsächlichen Energiekrise) jetzt noch ausbeuten zu lassen, dafür aber 8 Jahre früher aus der Kohleverstromung insgesamt auszusteigen(2030 statt 2038) war OK.
Würde ich erst mal unter "Erfolgserlebnis" abhaken wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 13:06)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie machen keine fragwürdigen Aktionen wo sie sich selber und andere mit gefährden. Und Sachbeschädigungen begehen.


Also klar Angriffe gegen Polizisten gehen nicht und gehören entsprechend bestraft, einfache Sitzblockaden sind mMn. moralisch hinzunehmen (die Polizei muss natürlich ihren Job machen)


RyzA schrieb:


> Weil der Abriss von Lützerath schon lange vorher feststand. Dafür können übrigens andere Ortschaften erhalten bleiben.


Und trotzdem braucht man diese Kohle nicht unbedingt, es geht ja nicht um das Dorf, sondern darum, dass die Kohle in der Erde bleibt.


----------



## Olstyle (Gestern um 13:14)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und trotzdem braucht man diese Kohle nicht unbedingt,


Sagt wer? Wenn die genehmigte Verstromung bis 2030 diese Menge braucht wäre ein nicht baggern und dafür importieren ja ökologisch schlechter.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 13:20)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Wenn die genehmigte Verstromung bis 2030 diese Menge braucht wäre ein nicht baggern und dafür importieren ja ökologisch schlechter.











						Studie: Braunkohle unter Lützerath nicht benötigt
					

Wegen der Gaskrise sollen Kohlekraftwerke länger am Netz bleiben. Wissenschaftler haben ausgerechnet: Die Kohle unter Lützerath wird trotzdem nicht benötigt. Neue Hoffnung für das Dorf?




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Eckism (Gestern um 13:45)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und trotzdem braucht man diese Kohle nicht unbedingt, es geht ja nicht um das Dorf, sondern darum, dass die Kohle in der Erde bleibt.


In der Erde brimgt die einem auch nix.
Kann man exportieren...mit den Autos klappts ja momentan nicht so wirklich.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 14:00)

Eckism schrieb:


> In der Erde brimgt die einem auch nix.


Eiserne Reserve für die potentielle Nachwelt nach dem Atomkrieg...


Eckism schrieb:


> Kann man exportieren...mit den Autos klappts ja momentan nicht so wirklich.


Braunkohle zu exportieren ist tricky.
Deutsche Braunkohle ist schon im Hafen von HH angelagert mehr als doppelt so teuer wie chinesische Braukohle in Lagos entladen.


----------



## Eckism (Gestern um 14:11)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eiserne Reserve für die potentielle Nachwelt nach dem Atomkrieg...


Ich denke nicht, das man danach mit Braunkohle noch sooo viel anfangen kann.



compisucher schrieb:


> Braunkohle zu exportieren ist tricky.
> Deutsche Braunkohle ist schon im Hafen von HH angelagert mehr als doppelt so teuer wie chinesische Braukohle in Lagos entladen.


Abwarten, die Preise werden schon sinken, "Made in Germany" ist doch jetzt schon nix mehr wert und wenn die ganzen Konzerne mit ihren "Umstrukturierungen" ins Ausland fertig sind, geht der Preis dann entgültig in den Keller.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 15:03)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das man danach mit Braunkohle noch sooo viel anfangen kann.


Na ja, die Oktopoden in 100 Mio. Jahren müssen ja irgendwie ihre Bronzelanzen herstellen.
Denkt an die nachfolgenden Generationen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 15:11)

Eckism schrieb:


> In der Erde brimgt die einem auch nix.


Gebundenes CO2 bringt dir sehr viel 

Stell dir vor, wir bauen derzeit Anlagen die CO2 binden und dann vergraben wir es.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 15:20)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, wir bauen derzeit Anlagen die CO2 binden und dann vergraben wir es.


Stell dir vor, wir würden das mit den Verursachern machen...
(duck und weg...)


----------



## DKK007 (Gestern um 16:20)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du brauchst keinen Waffenschein um Schreckschusswaffen zu besitzen, nur um sie offen zu tragen.



Das soll sich ändern. (s.o.)



RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem macht das in Lützerath überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Ich finde die Räumung macht keinen Sinn.
Damit schießen sich die Grünen in NRW doch selbst ins Knie.

Da hätten sie doch wenigstens die Wahlwiederholung in Berlin abgewartet.



compisucher schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, wir würden das mit den Verursachern machen...
> (duck und weg...)



Nur die großen Konzerne, oder alle die CO2 ausstoßen?

(btw. jedes Tier/Mensch)


----------



## Poulton (Gestern um 17:52)

Bei Lützerath geht es nicht um die Notwendigkeit, sondern das ein Konzern mal wieder demonstrieren kann, wie die Machtverhältnisse im real existierenden Kapitalismus sind. Die Produktions- und Eigentumsverhältnisse bestimmen auch weiterhin die gesellschaftlichen und politischen Verhältnisse.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Damit schießen sich die Grünen in NRW doch selbst ins Knie.


Sie sind eben auch nur ein Erfüllungsgehilfe bei der Durchsetzung der Verwertungsinteressen des Kapitals.


----------



## seahawk (Gestern um 18:52)

Es geht um Rechtsstaatlichkeit. 
Das Kohleverstromungsbeendingungsgesetz erlaubt RWE nun einmal den Weiler für die Klimaerwärmung platt machen zu dürfen. Das hat der Bundestag beschlossen. Dieser Beschluss war ein Riesenfehler,  nur habe ich keine Aktivisten bei den vorhergehenden Tagungen der beteiligten Parteien gesehen. 

Es wäre viel sinnvoller gewesen RWE zu verstaatlichen und den Ort zu erhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 19:29)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, wir würden das mit den Verursachern machen...


Dummerweise sind wir halt alle Verursacher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (Heute um 00:20)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also, ich bin ja wahrlich kein Busenfreund vom Habeck.
> Aber der Deal mit RWE, jetzt Garzweiler (im Angesicht der gefühlten oder tatsächlichen Energiekrise) jetzt noch ausbeuten zu lassen, dafür aber 8 Jahre früher aus der Kohleverstromung insgesamt auszusteigen(2030 statt 2038) war OK.
> Würde ich erst mal unter "Erfolgserlebnis" abhaken wollen.



Das Klima interessiert nicht, ob du CO2 ein Jahrzehnt früher oder später freisetzt. Es zählt die Gesamtmenge über 1-2 Jahrhunderte und RWE wegen dem Deal jetzt mehr Kohle abbagern "muss", dann wird durch den Deal auch mehr CO2 freigesetzt. Das ist ganz eindeutig kein Erfolg.

Ganz abgesehen davon schlagen die Grünen jetzt gerade die schweren Schlachten für "mehr" Kohlekraftwerke. Das "Länger" für "mehr und länger" wieder herzustellen ist dann nur noch eine kleiner Schriebs vom nächsten CDU-Minister. Umgekehrt, man schränkt den Abbau und damit die Kapazitäten schon mal massiv ein aber gibt für diese kleinere Produktion einen langen Zeithorizont, wäre eine nachträgliche Ausweitung politisch schwerer umzusetzen. Vor allem durch die Bauernpartei, die keine Stimmentradition in der Braunkohle hat.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Wenn die genehmigte Verstromung bis 2030 diese Menge braucht wäre ein nicht baggern und dafür importieren ja ökologisch schlechter.



Importiert wird afaik nur Steinkohle, bei Braunkohle wäre das schlicht zu teuer. Steinkohle dürfte aber selbst mit Transport aus Australien immer noch klimafreundlicher sein. (Umweltfreundlicher wäre diskutabel. Zwar zerstört ein Tagebau auch nachhaltig, aber wenn ich die Wahl zwischen mittelwestdeutscher Agrarbrache und dem Great Barrier Reef habe... . Umweltschutz interessiert aber sowieso keine Sau mehr, man ist ja voll mit Klima beschäftigt.)


----------



## Sparanus (Heute um 00:26)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dann wird durch den Deal auch mehr CO2 freigesetzt. Das ist ganz eindeutig kein Erfolg.


Das behaupten nichtmal die Aktivisten, die reden gar nur von einem Nullsummenspiel oder einer geringen Einsparung. Was ist deine Quelle?


----------

